#kubuntu 2005-06-27
<flodine> help 
<kalenedrael> info
<flodine> why cant i install new themes
<flodine> for kde
<kalenedrael> i don't know, so i'm going to tell you to read the manual because i did install a theme once with the help of a manual but now i forget
<Riddell> flodine: what are you trying to install?
<flodine> a theme from ked look 
<flodine> kde
<flodine> i tried the theme manager but it dont see the file
<flodine> thats crazy
<Riddell> flodine: which theme?
<flodine> hello it cant be that hard
<Riddell> hello
<flodine> krisp
<Riddell> URL?
<flodine> http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=18632
<flodine> http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=23775
<flodine> wow it was so easy with suse 
<flodine> just click install and that was it
<flodine> what am i doing wrong
<Riddell> flodine: that first URL takes me to a deviant art page, the second one has only a slackware package
<Riddell> flodine: so I'm not sure what you're trying to install
<flodine> dude im in kde look under themes
<flodine> im trying all the themes nothing works
<flodine> is there away to get this kubuntu off my system
<flodine> hello
<penguinboy> why would you want to take Kubuntu off of your system?
<flodine> you cant even install a simple theme with the theme manager 
<flodine> whats up with that
<flodine> why
<flodine> can someone tell me why
<flodine> i see now that kde is for suse only
<flodine> suse
<Riddell> some people are hard to help
<penguinboy> do you not like kde?
<EvanCarroll> to boot up with just bash, send root=/bin/bash right?
<EvanCarroll> to kernel
<uniq> init=/bin/bash
<uniq> not root.
<EvanCarroll> hrm breezy borked
<EvanCarroll> don't upgrade
<transgress> wow no shit
<transgress> hence the term... unstable
<EvanCarroll> ... what kind of dumb ass remark was that.
<transgress> less of one than someone saying breezy is borked
<EvanCarroll> Breezy usually boot, when they upload a package that prevents it from booting, i feel obligated to tell other people, got it?
<transgress> umm... breezy has barely been booting for a while... you shouldn't feel obligated to tell something that is fairly common knowledge... it's kind of like telling a 30 yo man that santa isn't real
<liz4rd> HE ISNT?
<EvanCarroll> ... Breezy has worked pristine for me on 5 computers for the past month
<transgress> i mean you could look at #ubuntu's topic and see what i mean
<transgress> EvanCarroll: you a developer?  
<EvanCarroll> transgress: here is a better idea, shut the fuck up
<EvanCarroll> transgress: yes.
<transgress> EvanCarroll: wow... that is awesome.  except i don't.  and i'm not the one spouting off common knowledge and then getting pissed when someone points that out.  
<transgress> EvanCarroll: you are helping work on breezy then?  
<EvanCarroll> Tell me where breezy not booting is common knowledge, had i have known it woulden't have booted would I have ran another upgrade last night to put in that state?
<EvanCarroll> No I woulden't have.
<transgress> EvanCarroll: just look at the topic in #ubuntu
<transgress> and then talk more shit.
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> how do you seperate the stuff in k-menu from ubuntu stuff?
<EvanCarroll> transgress: explain how the topic relates to breezy not booting?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> theres too much crap in the menu
<transgress> EvanCarroll: read the god damn thing
<EvanCarroll> transgress: they say not to upgrade to hoary, I did, they didn't say it would fail to boot as of today if i ran an upgrade.
<transgress> | PLEASE DON'T USE BREEZY YET -- REALLY | <-- hmm wonder why
<EvanCarroll> s/hoary/breezy/
<EvanCarroll> transgress: where does that imply a faulty package as of yesterday?
<transgress> wtf do you think happens in unstable?
<transgress> that it remains stable all the time?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> any ideas?
<transgress> it's common knowledge that unstable packages aren't fucking stable.
<EvanCarroll> transgress: So because a distro is unstable, we should all refrain from talking about recent problems with it?
<transgress> ChurcH_of_FoamY: sorry no.
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> damn
<EvanCarroll> transgress: And I'm saying that a vital package is more than unstable, it is non-functional and will prevent trouble shooting without a boot cd
<transgress> there is no point in trying to support an unstable distro when it's very well known it's broken right now and nowhere near ready for use.
<EvanCarroll> transgress: go kill yourself your ignored.
<transgress> wow... someone needs a helmet.
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> is it possible to remove things like konquer from kde?
<transgress> for anyone unsure of what unstable means:
<transgress> http://dictionary.reference.com/search?q=unstable
<transgress> ChurcH_of_FoamY: eh ... probably not... let me check what package that's in
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> ok cool
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> it's not for me i like my mozilla
<transgress> yeah but it uses konq for other things in kde
<transgress> such as file management
<transgress> so it's probably got quite a few things relying on it
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> that sucks
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i hate it 
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> lol
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> it's way to slow for my taste 
<EvanCarroll> ChurcH_of_FoamY: yes you can remove konquerer from KDE just as you can remove nautilus from gnome
<transgress> ChurcH_of_FoamY: yeah kdebase relies on it
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> so i can remove it as long as what?
<transgress> ChurcH_of_FoamY: no you can't... it'll remove kdebase... and kde won't really be ... functional
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> oh ok
<transgress> kind of like breezy isn't stable
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> why are there like 400 people using ubuntu and only 82 using kubuntu?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> does that mean kde isen't as good?
<mae> no
<transgress> ChurcH_of_FoamY: no... it means more people went to the main distro
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> oh ok
<mae> it just means ubuntu is the main distro
<mae> kubuntu is newer than ubuntu
<mae> and also community built mainly not commercial polished like ubuntu.
<EvanCarroll> ChurcH_of_FoamY: you will loose functionality in file management, just as if you removed nautilus from gnome, you might also bork random things, but you should always be able to reinstall it, in the event things fail
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i tryed the kubuntu install but the commands where somehow diffrent
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> oh ok is there a way to make mozilla the default viewer for internet as well as mail?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i just won't remove it i'll just change the prefrence
<EvanCarroll> ChurcH_of_FoamY: yes, it should prompt you when you open it, or be in the prefrences screen
<mae> ChurcH_of_FoamY: go to kde control panel
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> where is the pref screen?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> kk
<mae> then kde components
<mae> web browser..
<EvanCarroll> tools->prefrences make default browser option should be in there
<transgress> life according to EvanCarroll ... you can remove konq from kde even though kdebase depends on it... and that breezy should always boot.
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> is flash player still broken?
<transgress> grar.  some people make my brain hurt.
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> like no sound?
<mae> um.. never had that problem
<transgress> flash works fine for me
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> hmm thats funnie it is broken for me >.<
<mae> what exactly is ChurcH_of_FoamY ..
<mae> ?
<EvanCarroll> ChurcH_of_FoamY: not sure, it might still be borked, that problem wasn't addressed as of last week
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> www.illwillpress.com will answer your question
<mae> %s/funnie/funny/g
<EvanCarroll> ChurcH_of_FoamY: you will have to update moz-firefox or use the fix on mozilla's bugzilla
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> how do i do that?
<transgress> or
<EvanCarroll> ChurcH_of_FoamY: the fix consists of editing the XUL for mozilla in about:prefrences, and forcing the version to read 1.04 i believe
<transgress> you could try removing the flash plugins and other random crap and putting them in there manually
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> ok can you provide a link for me to use?
<EvanCarroll> sorry system is borked, faulty breezy package last night
<transgress> imagine...
<transgress> so i'm going to eat some watermelon
<EvanCarroll> ChurcH_of_FoamY: the problem is the moz version the 1.03 fixes where backported to 1.02 i believe and the effect on the extension engine wasn't considered at the time
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> never mind it seems to have fixed it's self O_o
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> another thing that works in kubuntu but not ubuntu
<mae> sigh.
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i swear there diffrent though there not
<mae> they are not different, same apt repo.. one line of difference in distro id.
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i have only found 2 programs that will not work in Gnome but will in kde
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> flash and TeamSpeak
<EvanCarroll> ChurcH_of_FoamY: flash has no knowledge of the window manager
<EvanCarroll> ChurcH_of_FoamY: it could care less if you were using flux/kde/gnome/xfce/ratposion all the same
<EvanCarroll> ChurcH_of_FoamY: have you tried renaming konquerer and killing it, to sort of emulate what would happen if you removed it?
<EvanCarroll> ChurcH_of_FoamY: then the worse case scenario is you would have to rename it back
<mae> that would not emulate it
<EvanCarroll> mae: Why not?
<mae> much of kde access direct library api calls to open konq
<mae> the binary just allows the user to start an instance from the cli or perhaps from a script
<liz4rd> EvanCarroll = fuckstick poop monkey ^_^
<EvanCarroll> mae: right and by removing it and killing it there would be no open konq, and it woulden't restart
<mae> renaming konqueror (the binary) would not stop it from restarting
<mae> it just wouldnt start when you typed "konqueror"
<liz4rd> removing konq will destry kde completely
<kalenedrael> just like removing IE will "destroy" windows completely
<liz4rd> winblows
<kalenedrael> why do you want to remove konq?
<mae> if you dont like it, just don't use it.
<mae> you still probably want to use it for file management
<kalenedrael> yeahg
<kalenedrael> yeah
<kalenedrael> it is excellent for file management
<kalenedrael> (though i still prefer command line tools)
<EvanCarroll> mae: this was ChurcH_of_FoamY idea, i just don't see why it isn't possible, I thought removing konq and keeping the libs intact would be a reasonable idea, and the breakage would be minimal i plan on trying it later today
<mae> it wont work
<kalenedrael> ok, why do you want to remove it?
<mae> its too integrated
<kalenedrael> taking up precious megs of disk space? :P
<kalenedrael> don't like it?
<EvanCarroll> kalenedrael: let me repeat that first fragment in caps.
<EvanCarroll> THIS WAS ChurcH_of_FoamY IDEA
<kalenedrael> i got it
<kalenedrael> why are you listening to him?
<EvanCarroll> I want to remove it because i wan't to know what happens if i do, why he wanted to remove it i don't know
<somerville32> Hey
<somerville32> I have a few questions. One, does the latest version of kubuntu have a boot screen?
<EvanCarroll> somerville32: no
<transgress> wow EvanCarroll you don't understand the concept of dependencies do you?
<transgress> removing konq will cause kdebase to be removed... and then everything that relies on kdebase would be removed... 
<transgress> now correct me if i'm wrong... but running kde requires you have... kdebase right?
<EvanCarroll> shoulden't no.
<EvanCarroll> kdebase should be a meta package
<EvanCarroll> just like ubuntudesktop
<EvanCarroll> you can break it
<EvanCarroll> transgress: type apt-get --purge remove konquerer, you can remove it, and break the meta packages kdebase, konq-plugins, and kubuntu-desktop
<EvanCarroll> transgress: not to say things would or would not function
<transgress> umm except no
<transgress> i prefer to keep konq
<somerville32> How would I add a splash screen at boot?
<transgress> i think it's the bootsplash backage somerville32 
<somerville32> Why isn't it shipped by default?
<transgress> somerville32: nope it's grub-splashimages
<transgress> somerville32: because they didn't want it to
<somerville32> I'm trying to find a distro that I feel would be suitable to implement in the school system
<somerville32> However, I'm not having too much luck.
<transgress> school system... i'd probably go with something with a root account... 
<somerville32> That's silly
<transgress> perhaps fedora
<transgress> i honestly wouldn't use ubuntu on a school system network... i mean it's not that i don't like it... i just think there are some more suitable ones
<EvanCarroll> transgress: kdelibs is essential for KDE, any programs that utilize kde functionality windowing schemes, transparenices ect should make calls to kdelibs, or gtk, however i don't know how konquerer fits into the mix, i just imagine that its involvement isn't quite as muchas some of you folks think it is
<EvanCarroll> transgress: type ps -aux | grep konquerer, right now see if it is even running, if it is killall -s9 konquerer, make it go away, as far as being required for open api calls I don't really buy that, and you can remove a program without a lib set especially with a sexy package management system like apt
<transgress> umm i'm in gnome
<EvanCarroll> transgress: well point being, konquerer depends on kdelibs, but they are two seperate entitites, konquerer utilizes kdelibs and some basic c function calls to provide an easy interface to many things, like file management, and web browsers, and such but libkonq, kdelibs and xlibs are seperate from konquerer, and the removal of it should be fairly simple
<EvanCarroll> s/function/system/
<nmorse> God, why are we removing Konqueror again?
<transgress> actually you appear to be right... all though i'm not sure why you'd want to remove it
<transgress> nmorse: someone asked if they could... and we've been going back and forth on if it'll break shit
<nmorse> It'll break crap, try it EvanCarroll
<transgress> and i hate to agree with the guy who feels the need to let us know breezy is unstable but still... i think he's right
<nmorse> Breezy still not usable, eh?
<EvanCarroll> nmorse: I'm going to try it.
<nmorse> Go for it
<nmorse> somerville32: what other distros are you considering?
<EvanCarroll> nmorse: removing it now
<somerville32> nmorse: Debian, Ubuntu, Red Hat Enterprise, Mandravia, the whole batch
<nmorse> Debian or a derivative are what you'll want
<EvanCarroll> nmorse: everything works
<EvanCarroll> nmorse: including desktop
<nmorse> You ever use SUS on Win, somerville32 
<nmorse> ?
<somerville32> Afraid not
<kalenedrael> i hate mandrake/mandriva
<kalenedrael> hated*
<EvanCarroll> nmorse: with the exception of coarse of konquerer -- the applet
<nmorse> Ok, well what it does is let you collect patches and packages
<kalenedrael> i could not stand it and it was the only distro i ditched out of being bad
<nmorse> This is what having your own debian apt server would do
<nmorse> Then you can do updates, etc. on your own schedule
<kalenedrael> this was 10.0... 10.1 may be better
<nmorse> Wow, I figured Konq would hold several things that could break
<nmorse> It's more than a web browser, after all
<nmorse> 10.0 sucked
<kalenedrael> i fully agree...
<nmorse> I hated it, and it locked up on my XFS system
<somerville32> 10.1 sucked too
<kalenedrael> i never tried 10.1
<kalenedrael> went to fedora core 3
<nmorse> Right, good thing I ditched it
<nmorse> 9 worked fine though, was just the public beta testing as community that killed it
<kalenedrael> fc3 is fine, but i switched to kubuntu because i felt like trying a new distro
<kalenedrael> kubuntu is great
<nmorse> Kubuntu is much nicer than Fedora Core if it's anything like Red Hat 8 or 9
<kalenedrael> i can't get enough of apt-get
<nmorse> Exactly why Debian still rocks
<kalenedrael> fedora core is less like red hat 8
<nmorse> More like 9?
<nmorse> Red Hat really needed to spin off Fedora
<kalenedrael> er, fedora core is similar to but definitely not identical to rh8 or 9, not by a long shot
<nmorse> somerville32: Looked at SuSE?
<kalenedrael> you can see its roots in red hat
<kalenedrael> it's a good distro
<somerville32> nmorse: Does SuSe has apt-get?
<nmorse> No
<kalenedrael> suse uses rpms :X
<nmorse> It's an RPM-based, but very polished and nice
<nmorse> And Yast2 is pretty cool
<kalenedrael> rpms are fine as long as you have a package manager that can take care of the deps
<EvanCarroll> somerville32: it has an rpm port of apt-get but you must install it before you modifiy the package set or it will fail to track your dependenices, and require you to unstall the changes
<kalenedrael> apt-get does that very well
<kalenedrael> yum, less well
<nmorse> Though you'll want debian-based installer rollouts probably
<nmorse> With make-kpkg making custom kernels for whole labs of identical machines easy
<nmorse> So, yeah, Debian or a derivative is the way to go
<EvanCarroll> the same thing can be accomplished with rpms it is just slightly harder
<nmorse> Harder being bad in a school environment
<nmorse> Helped our school tech out a few times
<EvanCarroll> true =/
<nmorse> apt-get will save the day
<somerville32> What do you call it when you have a list of users and groups on a remote server and you can log into any terminal on the network with that account?
<nmorse> Use a cron job and you can even let it update every day so you can push your packages
<nmorse> Hmmm
<nmorse> LDAP is what you'll want for that, and a thin client setup probably
<somerville32> Does linux allow usernames like firstname.lastname ?
<kalenedrael> yes
<kalenedrael> er
<kalenedrael> i read that as "hostnames"
<kalenedrael> some distros do
<kalenedrael> i think
<nmorse> They should
<nmorse> If not, using a hyphen is a decent substitute
<nmorse> School providing email, btw?
<somerville32> Yes
<nmorse> Be sure to use clamav
<nmorse> That'll make it easier to make sure they don't take viruses to any Win boxes
<somerville32> *nods*
<EvanCarroll> no somerville32, the only special character you can have in a username is _ i believe
<nmorse> Doing it vai webmail?
<nmorse> s/vai/via/
<EvanCarroll> and aparently a hyphen
<somerville32> I'm a bit worried about even proposing linux to the district
<mae> nmorse: whats the diff between s and %s
<nmorse> On what?
<nmorse> Don't worry, somerville32 
<EvanCarroll> %s is a printf format string, to imply the variable is a string
<nmorse> Just tell them about the security benefits and that they'll save money
<mae> EvanCarroll: ahh. but can you omit the % in vim?
<mae> cuz i use %s/blah/blah in vim usually
<EvanCarroll> oh we are talking about vim
<nmorse> Ah, mine was for sed and perl
<EvanCarroll> no in vim % implys regex i thought that was a programming question
<mae> ohh
<somerville32> nmorse: They won't save money, they already purchased windows. They would have to retrain everyone...
<EvanCarroll> in perl and sed you don't need %
<nmorse> Okay, that'll be interesting
<nmorse> Put a trial lab out
<somerville32> *nods*
<nmorse> Even our local high school has a FreeBSD mail box
<EvanCarroll> ie sed -e's/foo/bar/' perl -pe's/foo/bar/'
<nmorse> you forgot the -i $filename
<mae> somerville32: thats the short term.. you should pitch that it should be a slow transition and in the long-run it will be mucho beneficial
<EvanCarroll> for which one?
<nmorse> sed
<somerville32> But wouldn't Microsoft stop donating :P
<nmorse> Donating?
<nmorse> They don't donate out here at least
<nmorse> EvanCarroll: I don't use perl much
<nmorse> I'm a Python guy
<mae> they search the bottom of their black hearts and give schools a volume discount on microcruft
<mae> software
<nmorse> And then threaten an audit if you don't upgrade immediately
<EvanCarroll> nmorse: sed doesn't require -i
<mae> hhee
<somerville32> I'm worried that linux won't be suitable for the school system...
<nmorse> It'll be plenty suitable
<mae> nmorse: does your school have an msdn subscription? if they do they would save *tons* in the long run with linux.. retraining costs aside as a short-term cost
<somerville32> What about the software solutions they use now? Like winschool?
<EvanCarroll> nmorse: well i suppose it would if you wanted case insensitve if ithat is a requirement, in perl that would be s/foo/bar/i then
<nmorse> no idea, mae
<nmorse> winschool?
<mae> i think a institution has to have willing people for linux to be a success. as it improves and becomes more user friendly it will begin to swallow the entire market up when it becomes more "socially acceptable"
<kalenedrael> gah, windows
<mae> right now the social norm is to assume that a computer == windowsw
<somerville32> http://www.esc7.net/departments/dataprocess/winschool.html
<nmorse> It like WinGage?
<somerville32> I dunno
<kalenedrael> our school uses macs
<nmorse> Yeah, it is
<kalenedrael> i really, really, really, want access to the terminal on the OSX machines
<nmorse> Macs would be the optimum solution I suppose if it had a package management system other than fink
<nmorse> Why, it's bash?
<kalenedrael> yes
<kalenedrael> mmmm, bash
<nmorse> We have too many macs here
<nmorse> Though 10.1 had zsh I think
<kalenedrael> i wrote "bash Is The One True Shell" all over my history final exam
<nmorse> bash isn't even POSIX compliant
<kalenedrael> meh
<nmorse> sh baby
<nmorse> sh
<EvanCarroll> kalenedrael: what are your opinions about dash
<kalenedrael> dunno about dash
<somerville32> Anyhow... back to my issue :P
<nmorse> somerville32: I don't know about grading and enrollment software on linux
<EvanCarroll> kalenedrael: seems to want to rival bash, as being smaller and faster, with most of the features and posix compliant
<EvanCarroll> I prefer psh, and think bash sucks ass =/ but to every man his own
<nmorse> bash works for me, but I don't do much
<nmorse> For everything else, there's Python
<nmorse> or Perl if you must
<kalenedrael> yeah
<EvanCarroll> the shell only matters if you script
<nmorse> I do, but not heavily
<kalenedrael> yes
<kalenedrael> i like the tab completion too
<nmorse> Mostly just if loops and while loops
<kalenedrael> and for loops
<kalenedrael> my ghetto slideshow viewer: for n in *.jpg; do display $n; done
<nmorse> while loops are great for batch renaming
<kalenedrael> yeah
<kalenedrael> though for loops can do that too
<nmorse> That works too, though I normally do a display ---option-for-vid-directory
<nmorse> ImageMagick is great for so much
<EvanCarroll> psh: for(<*.jgg>){system 'display $_'};
<nmorse> Combine with bash and you get 'for *.jpg in ./ do convert $n $n.tiff; ' which is handy for my family's newspaper
<nmorse> More voodoo required for removing .jpg
<nmorse> psh looks like it has a neat syntax
<nmorse> Never tried it myself
<nmorse> somerville32: any idea what you'd use for stuff like that?
<nmorse> you know, enrollment or grading, or do you even need those?
<kalenedrael> for n in `echo *.jpg | cut -d. -f1`; do convert $n.jpg $n.tiff; done
<nmorse> Hmm, that still leaves the .jpg on
<nmorse> and it won't work
<nmorse> n includes .jpg
<nmorse> adding .jpg to n means it looks for filename.jpg.jpg
<nmorse> Tried that
<nmorse> One would need sed or awk or something to replace the .jpg
<nmorse> Real nasty voodoo required for that
<kalenedrael> nmorse, no
<kalenedrael> the cut -d. -f1 removes the .jpg
<nmorse> Ah, missed the cut
<nmorse> stupid me
<nmorse> Good use of cut too
<nmorse> You sure beat me at scripting for what you need
<kalenedrael> heh
<EvanCarroll> nmorse: that isn't difficult
<nmorse> No, I'm not a great scripter
<kalenedrael> there are a bunch of editing tools that i never thought would be useful, like cut
<nmorse> Not bad at my work with python, but I don't know all the little linux tools
<kalenedrael> but they are useful
<nmorse> I use cut for other stuff fairly often actually
<nmorse> Like generating a report of users from /etc/passwd
<kalenedrael> yeah
<kalenedrael> if you wanted you can use sed -e 's/.jpg//g' in place of cut -d. -f1
<nmorse> That's how I figured I might have to do it
<nmorse> The cut use is much smoother though
<nmorse> and less perl like
<nmorse> I don't like regexp
<nmorse> So, how many people here use Jabber?
<sirukin> yeah
<nmorse> somerville32: have you looked at jabber for in-school messaging?
<EvanCarroll> oh btw
<EvanCarroll> I didn't want to ruin the problem for you
<EvanCarroll> but no one got the answer right
<EvanCarroll> i could only conclude that none of you have read coreutils
<nmorse> Can't say that I have
<EvanCarroll> 'rename 's/\.jpg$//' *.jpg' is the right way to do that task
<EvanCarroll> now that I have ruined it for you =/
<nmorse> I'm glad you did
<EvanCarroll> lol
<nmorse> Useful scripts are more important than working it out sometimes
<nmorse> Hence my copy of the Python Cookbook
<EvanCarroll> lol
<EvanCarroll> I like perl =/
<nmorse> A lot of people seem to
<nmorse> I may yet learn it, if for nothing else than easy, quick code
<EvanCarroll> task would be very easy in that as well, open dir, './'; @foo = readdir dir; map { rename $_, s_\.jpg$__ } @foo;
<EvanCarroll> thats without globbing which would probably make it easier
<EvanCarroll> perl -e'for (@ARGV) { rename $_, s/\.jpg$// }' ./*.jpg
<nmorse> Hmm, seems easy
<EvanCarroll> anyway homework time, good night all
<sbcl3> where are kubuntu bugs kept?
<nmorse> malone I think
<nmorse> Or there might be a tracker on kubuntu.org
<sbcl3> can "enlightenment" be run with kubuntu?
<sbcl3> all i have to do is install the apt packages and then log off and choose the right session, right?
<nmorse> You'll have to move some session files actually
<sbcl3> :(
<nmorse> It's not hard
<sbcl3> how about xfce? is it hard with that?
<sbcl3> (do you have to do anything besides install?)
<nmorse> You'll still have to move a session file
<nmorse> It's easy though
<nmorse> In Konsole type 'sudo cp /usr/share/apps/kdm/sessions/enlightenment.desktop /usr/share/xsessions/'
<sbcl3> when i install enlightenment or xmms will my k menu be littered with lots of stuff (like what happens when you use gnome and install kubuntu-desktop...
<sbcl3> nmorse: i install them first, right?
<nmorse> xmms will join the menu
<sbcl3> i'll do that
<nmorse> Yeah, sbcl3
<sbcl3> xmms will join the menu?
<nmorse> Enlightenment probably won't clutter the menu
<sbcl3> *xcfe
<sbcl3> did you mean xcfe?
<nmorse> XFCE4 will add a few things to the utilities section at least
<nmorse> But that's all I think
<nmorse> Nothing major
<sbcl3> i guess i can edit it
<nmorse> just install, copy session files, run with it
<sbcl3> i'll ask you when i'm finished installing enlightenment
<nmorse> Okay
<somerville32> Omg...
<somerville32> I just ordered pizza and they didn't accept debit
<somerville32> I almost died
<somerville32> I had to tell them sorry
<transgress> delivery or pickup/
<somerville32> Delivery :-/
<EvanCarroll> i dont think any pizza boys accept debit, you have to tell them that on the phone when you order
<transgress> well i wouldn't imagine they'd carry around a credit card machine with them
<somerville32> I know grecco does though
<somerville32> :P
<somerville32> but I got it from pizza hut
<nmorse> somerville32: learn any more towards your goal of linux in the school?
<transgress> hmm... yeah no one around here does that
<somerville32> nmorse Yeah, I need to find alternate open source solutions for the programs they use now
<nmorse> Like winschool or what?
<somerville32> *nods*
<nmorse> I still want some dadgum Chinese
<somerville32> And The incredible machine
<somerville32> and markbook
<somerville32> and directory access service
<nmorse> Hmm, "The Incredible Machine" ?
<somerville32> Yeah, it is a game that you have to solve puzzles
<nmorse> Directory access, as in to connect to Win servers?
<nmorse> Oh
<nmorse> Plenty of puzzle games in KDE
<somerville32> It is apart of a course
<sbcl3> nmorse: okay; i've installed "enlightment" and "enlightenment-data"
<sbcl3> what do i move?
<nmorse> 'sudo cp /usr/share/apps/kdm/sessions/enlightenment.desktop /usr/share/xsessions/'
<sbcl3> thats it?
<nmorse> Yep
<nmorse> Then log out of KDE and select the session in KDM
<sbcl3> done
<sbcl3> hope this works...
<Llanowyn|newb> Hi :)
<nmorse> Couldn't fit SuperNoob in?
<Llanowyn|newb> nope :-p
<nmorse> Hello
<nmorse> BBIAM
<sbcl3> nmorse: worked.
<sbcl3> nmorse: i find it disgusting
<sbcl3> and you cant...do anything :/
<Llanowyn|newb> well, i'm going to try using kubuntu, switching over from windows, I was curious as to what I should back up, since I'm going to be wiping my drive.  Any suggestions?
<nmorse> Enlightenment on Kubuntu isn't very pretty
<somerville32> Ok, I'm going to install Kubuntu!
<nmorse> How full is the disc, Llanowyn|newb ?
<nmorse> Go, somerville32 
<somerville32> (on my home pc that is)
<Llanowyn|newb> very, very full
<nmorse> Well, interesting
<nmorse> somerville32: that's the first step
<Llanowyn|newb> I have ~700mb left
<nmorse> You'll find it works well on home PC's
<somerville32> *nods*
<nmorse> Which are pretty much identical to school PC's
<nmorse> Anything that you think is important and should be backed up?
<nmorse> Llanowyn|newb: you may just want to delete alot of stuff off of the Win side
<nmorse> then resize the partition
<sbcl3> nmorse: how do i install xfce?
<nmorse> same way
<nmorse> make sure you specify xfce4 though
<nmorse> works for most WM's on Kubuntu I've found
<sbcl3> sudo cp /usr/share/apps/kdm/sessions/xcfe4.desktop /usr/share/xsessions/'?
<Llanowyn|newb> well, I suppose my question is, is backing up my applications worth doing, or must I find a Linux alternative?
<somerville32> Btw, does anyone remember me complaing about sound the last time I had installed kubuntu?
<nmorse> Yeah, sbcl3 
<nmorse> Llanowyn|newb: why back up the apps? There are plenty on Kubuntu.
<somerville32> I couldn't get sound in Kubuntu so I went to Slackware. I had no sound in slackware but was able to fix it later. Now that I know how to fix it, I want to come back <g>
<nmorse> Welcome back then
<somerville32> The problem was that it was using the bad soundcard, so I disabled it in the bio
<somerville32> *bios
<somerville32> Now, I have to compile a CD of linux games for a friend of mine's kid.
<somerville32> Any good ones?
<sbcl3> nmorse: if i don't like xcfe and decide to uninstall it from apt, will all the crud on my K menu go away?
<nmorse> Ah, I wish mine was able to be disabled in BIOS
<sbcl3> or do i have to uninstall all of the little packages?
<nmorse> Yeah
<somerville32> I love xfce :)
<nmorse> It'll go away
<sbcl3> k
<nmorse> A CD of linux games, eh?
<somerville32> Yup
<somerville32> 700mb of goodness :)
<somerville32> Their whole family uses mandrake
<nmorse> Well, for just fun old skool stuff, there is Pingus, SuperTux, et als.
<somerville32> They got like seven computers
<nmorse> KAtomic's a fun puzzle game
<somerville32> Well, he is 10 or something like that
<sbcl3> nmorse: do i want "xfce" or "xfce4"?
<kalenedrael> i spent 5 hours choosing and modifying themes for xfce but ended up hating all of them
<nmorse> xfce4
<crimsun> sbcl3: the latter
<nmorse> pingus is like Lemmings
<kalenedrael> i cannot stand a taskbar separate from the panel
<nmorse> SuperTux is old skool Mario style
<crimsun> ugh, I need to work on those new wallpapers
<kalenedrael> tux racer!
<somerville32> Where can I get the UT demo?
<nmorse> Is fun, but get an updated version
<nmorse> unrealtournament.com actually
<nmorse> or filefast
<kalenedrael> can anyone help me configure xfce to have transparent panels and have the taskbar part of the panel
<kalenedrael> ?
<nmorse> Marble Blast or somesuch is popular
<nmorse> Enable Composite extension
<nmorse> Then use xfce4's compmgr
<nmorse> No idea on the taskbar part of the panel
<kalenedrael> hmm
<nmorse> I liked the default look of it on top
<nmorse> Reminded me of Mac Classic
<kalenedrael> yeah, that is the one thing about gnome i cannot stand
<kalenedrael> i have a widescreen display, and top/bottom space is not something i really want to use
<kalenedrael> currently using kde
<nmorse> GNOME is simply ugly, unless you theme it to look like KDE
<kalenedrael> agreed
<nmorse> I understand the widescreen woes
<kalenedrael> yeah
<sbcl3> actually, i really wish gnome's "milk" theme was available for KDE...
<kalenedrael> xfce is based on gnome, is it not?
<nmorse> My lappy is widescreen and it's the devil to find wallpapers
<crimsun> kalenedrael: not at all.
<nmorse> GTK2, not GNOME
<kalenedrael> heh, i tried modifying the "milk" theme
<nmorse> Haven't seen the milk theme
<kalenedrael> tried to make it look like that zion control thing from the matrix
<kalenedrael> i.e. white with single-pixel grey lines
<kalenedrael> (basically removed all the shadow)
<kalenedrael> ended up looking ok, but i still prefer kde
<nmorse> Milk does look neat though
<nmorse> Just looked at it for the first time
<nmorse> I'm running Plastik with Keramik White color scheme at the moment
<sbcl3> i want milk :(
<sbcl3> *"milk"
<kalenedrael> plastik is very nice
<kalenedrael> i wonder how to configure gtk for the apps that use it in kde
<kalenedrael> like xchat
<kalenedrael> i want xchat to use a different gtk theme
<nmorse> To what, change its theme from KDE?
<kalenedrael> it currently looks like crap :/
<kalenedrael> yes, nmorse
<nmorse> apt-cache search switch
<nmorse> All you need
<kalenedrael> mmm
<kalenedrael> thanks
<EvanCarroll> kalenedrael: apt-get install kdelibs
<nmorse> There'll be a gtk program there and then run switch2 to change it from anywhere
<sbcl3> /usr/share/apps/kdm/sessions/xfce4.desktop': No such file or directory
<nmorse> Hmm
<EvanCarroll> err gtk for the apps that use kde is impossible you would have to rewrite the whole api, to use kde apps in gnome they require kdelibs
<kalenedrael> found it, it's called gtk-theme-switch
<nmorse> xfce42.desktop, sbcl3 
<kalenedrael> EvanCarroll, yes... i am running kde but i use some apps that use gtk nonetheless
<nmorse> EvanCarroll: there's a theme called gtk-qt
<sbcl3> okay
<nmorse> It rewrites GTK widgets as QT widgets
<kalenedrael> for the kde apps, i will leave them be
<nmorse> Try it out
<sbcl3> nmorse: thanks :)
<EvanCarroll> Right but apps made using kdelibs will never use gtk =/
<nmorse> not a problem
<somerville32> Ok
<sbcl3> i'll wait till krename is finished compiling though
<nmorse> It could theoretically be done in reverse of gtk-qt
<somerville32> Time for Kubuntu!
<somerville32> :)
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> nmorse do you have any troubles with things that run in kde but won't run in gnome?
* somerville32 waves
<nmorse> KRename is nice
* sbcl3 goes to clean the xfce crud off his k menu
<nmorse> no, ChurcH_of_FoamY, can't say that I do
* nmorse waves at somerville32 
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> because i have 2 progs that won't work in gnome but will in kubuntu
<nmorse> What are they?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> and i know there the same thing
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> teamspeak
<EvanCarroll> ChurcH_of_FoamY: i guarentte you flash works in both
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> and....let me think
<sbcl3> nmorse: how come on the k menu editor the xfce stuff doesn't show?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> nope it doesen't work in ubuntu for some reason it did a month ago though
<nmorse> It should
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> but then i apt-get kubuntu-desktop and now it works just fine
<nmorse> Does it show in the mennu normally?
<nmorse> Odd, ChurcH_of_FoamY 
<EvanCarroll> ChurcH_of_FoamY: is the version of mozilla-firefox in ubuntu 1.02? or 1.04?
<nmorse> 1.02
<nmorse> Backports has 1.04
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> um how to tell for shure?
<nmorse> and gaim 1.3.0
<EvanCarroll> right and that was the problem, your going to have to force moz to thinking it is 1.04, by setting the version in the XUL
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> oh i don't have any backports i was told they break stuff
<nmorse> Sometimes they do, but it's a risk I run
<EvanCarroll> ChurcH_of_FoamY: you do have a backport, if your system is up to date you have a backport of the 1.04 security fix applied to 1.02
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i would if i knew more lol
<somerville32> Does kubuntu have an install floppy?
<nmorse> Anyway, ChurcH_of_FoamY, go try to download a theme from firefox's get more themes link
<somerville32> I like the kde theme for Firefox :)
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> ok hold on
<nmorse> That'll give you instructions to edit what you need to to get it working
<nmorse> somerville32: there should be one or you can make one
<sbcl3> that krename program is so useful...
<somerville32> Actually, I might have it already burnt
<nmorse> You know what's great about having a mini-fridge underneath your desk?
<PaloDeQueso> Where does smb.conf go in Kubuntu?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i have the i686 kernal and thers a 1.0.4 upgrade
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> do i get that?
<somerville32> Are any kubuntu developers here?
<kalenedrael> nmorse, you own
<nmorse> Thank you, kalenedrael 
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> ?
<kalenedrael> mmm, now to find a better gtk theme
<nmorse> ChurcH_of_FoamY: don't bother with getting a new version
<kalenedrael> the milk theme is nice, but...
<nmorse> There's a string you can edit in about:config
<EvanCarroll> ChurcH_of_FoamY: the 1.0.4 version of mozilla?
<PaloDeQueso> Where does smb.conf go in Kubuntu?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> ya it says to upgrade
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i have 1.0.2
<sbcl3> nmorse: thanks for your help
<sbcl3> it works
<nmorse> There should be a little thing on the bottom under the upgrade page
<ITSVictor> hi church_of_foamy
<sbcl3> xfce looks like an improved version of gnome
<nmorse> happy to help, sbcl3 
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> hi
<sbcl3> tell me; can gtk themes be used in there?
<nmorse> It really feels like it, but simpler too
<nmorse> Yeah
* ITSVictor == kamping_Kaiser
<sbcl3> so i can use milk :)
<EvanCarroll> ChurcH_of_FoamY: You can't get that in Hoary, hoary is frozen, upgrading a package to a new version number is agasint the rules, you can only apply upgrades, 1.04 only has security upgrades, but they can not install the newer version, only the security patches agasint it
<nmorse> Try the native ones (if they work)
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> lol
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> oh ok
<nmorse> It'll lead you to a bugzilla entry with a detailed explanation
<EvanCarroll> ChurcH_of_FoamY: but this is a problem, because extesnion engine will require the newest version
<sbcl3> nmorse: is it possible for me to use fvwm?
<EvanCarroll> ChurcH_of_FoamY: So your going to have to go to about:config in your url bar, and find where it says 1.0.2 and replace it with 1.0.4
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> then how does it get the upgrades it needs
<nmorse> Probably
<nmorse> The updates were backported by security team
<nmorse> Don't worry about it, ChurcH_of_FoamY 
<nmorse> Just change the 1.0.2 to 1.0.4 and you're set
<sbcl3> nmorse: what window manager does xfce use by default?
<nmorse> What you're altering is general.useragent.vendorSub btw, ChurcH_of_FoamY 
<nmorse> xfwm, sbcl3 
<sbcl3> k
<EvanCarroll> ChurcH_of_FoamY: you already have the upgrade, you just have to lie about the version number; like i said after a distro is frozen, it is against the rules for them to do anything but patch the frozen software, and the patch of the software can not increase it's version number, ie in 1 year you might upgrade mozilla-firefox 3 times, each because of a security vulnerability but at the end of that year youw ill still be running 1.0.
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> oh ok thats kinda dumb but ok lol
<nmorse> Correction: only stuff in main may not be upgraded
<nmorse> And only on Ubuntu and Derivatives (and Debian Stable)
<EvanCarroll> ChurcH_of_FoamY: well if the upgrade required a complete change in confs, which many do, like exim or such, than running an upgrade on a 'stable' system could break it.
<nmorse> Yeah, yeah it could
<nmorse> But who uses exim besides Debian anyway?
<sbcl3> is "mousepad" part of kde?
<EvanCarroll> nmorse: good point.
<EvanCarroll> nmorse: courier-mta++
<sbcl3> i don't think it is, but i can't be sure
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> oh ok i get it so really doing just the patches to an older system inshures compatability with that kernal
<nmorse> I use Postfix and Dovecot
<somerville32> Does kubuntu support wheel mouses?
<Llanowyn|newb> Sonic got a Super Emerald!
<EvanCarroll> ChurcH_of_FoamY: ensures compatability with the prepatched version of the product
<nmorse> Wheel mice are supported
<nmorse> It's just the distro specific patches that kill people
<nmorse> Hence Slack's popularity
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> ok
<EvanCarroll> ChurcH_of_FoamY: when you use a non-development distro, ie 'Kubuntu -- Hoary' all configurations after the distro is frozen will be the same *forever*
<sbcl3> somerville32: it should support wheeled mouses
<nmorse> Or until the next upgrade in 6 months
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> what the hell is slack anyway?
<sbcl3> slackware?
<nmorse> Slackware
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> yea what is it?
<nmorse> Oldest surviving distro
<nmorse> Much more UNIX-like
<sbcl3> another linux distro that keeps a strict unix filesystem
<sbcl3> beat me :(
<EvanCarroll> then it will be 'Kubuntu -- Breezy' a different version of kubuntu all together
<sbcl3> and you get a chance to do lots of edits to configuration files
<nmorse> At least it doesn't go Gobo and switch everything to OS X's
<nmorse> Or CRUX and use /opt for everything
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> so is kubuntu and ubuntu not good to use?
<nmorse> Dadgum degenerate anti-traditionalists
<nmorse> Kubuntu is great to use
<nmorse> So long as you expect that packages are only upgraded every six months
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> ok now i'm confused
<nmorse> Just pointing out differences, not benefits
<nmorse> All that I've mentioned are great distros that I've used (except GoboLinux)
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> if things are frozen in certain parts of this distro then how does patching benifit the end user?
<nmorse> Security patches
<EvanCarroll> In six months you still won't have to change configs unless you change your running version of kubuntu, in your sources.list to reflect the newly frozen breezy
<somerville32> Does Kubuntu support network install?
<nmorse> It's all there is in Firefox 1.0.4 from 1.0.2
<nmorse> Like over the internet, yeah it does
<EvanCarroll> ChurcH_of_FoamY: it protects them from security vulnerability that have been discovered since the freezing
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> oh ok
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> it kiinda makes sence so it must be a difficult thing to make a fully new fersion of a prog for a frozen distro the right?
<nmorse> Yeah, which is why it simply isn't done except for "unofficial" backports
<nmorse> Hence the ubuntu tagged to the end of every package name
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> and is that becuase of the way linux is structured that makes it so hard?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> it still says 1.0.2 :(
<crimsun> that's because it _is_ 1.0.2
<crimsun> it is _not_ 1.0.4
<EvanCarroll> ChurcH_of_FoamY: the version in help about will always say 1.0.2 when the extension reads the XUL it will be fooled into thinking it is 1.0.4
<crimsun> 1.0.4 has additional non-security bugfixes that were _not_ applied
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> oh so i did change it right
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> cool
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> the other thing i wonder is why teamspeak wont run in Gnome but will in kde
<nmorse> God, Firefox is a tech support nightname
<nmorse> What's teamspeak?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> even thought the install is for both
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> a voice program thats compatable with anygame
<nmorse> Hmm, where do I get this?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> one sec
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> http://www.goteamspeak.com/news.php
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> there you are 
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i run a server and i can use this prog in kubuntu (thank godess) but ubuntu won't run it weard
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> the server is hosted on a pro site
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> but the client is what i use
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> and how hardware dependant are games in kubuntu?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> are they as bad as in win?
<nmorse> Pretty much if you're running Doom 3 or UT2004
<nmorse> Or Neverwinter Nights
<nmorse> Those are the ones I own (besides Quake 3 that isn't hardware intensive anymore)
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> ok so if a game requires a 32mb vid card it won't run and have weard side effects?
<sbcl3> nmorse: does xfce come equipped with basic stuff for getting things done? for example, a web browser?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> if you don't have the card
<EvanCarroll> sbcl3: no.
<nmorse> No, you'll have to use a separate browser
<EvanCarroll> sbcl3: why would it, it is a window manager, not a distribution
<nmorse> Like Mozilla, Firefox, or some unpronounceable Japanese one I tried
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i'm sorry to ask all these questions but i find that i learn better if i taslk to people
<nmorse> Indeed, that's the best way to do it
<somerville32> I have a question
<sbcl3> nmorse: will it see my stuff i have installed here?
<nmorse> Fire away
<nmorse> It should
<sbcl3> okay
<somerville32> Whats the difference between the mozillia suit and firefox and thunderbird?
<nmorse> Right click and see if the menu shows up
<sbcl3> i think the suite comes with both of those
<nmorse> Seamonkey (the suite) is large and includes a lot of stuff (fairly slow too)
<sbcl3> not sure though
<somerville32> I'm pretty sure it is different
<nmorse> Firefox and Thunderbird are individual apps that do two of Mozilla's functions but faster
<EvanCarroll> somerville32: firefox and thunderbird are seperate more developed entities, whereas mozilla is one suite that can't be further devided
<nmorse> and better if you ask me
<somerville32> I think they should get rid of mozilla and focus on firefox and thunderbird
<nmorse> Extensions are what did it for me for both of those
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> so is thunderbird better than firefox?
<nmorse> They're planning to for 2.0 I think
<EvanCarroll> Mozilla also comes with chatzilla, and an archaic web paged editor though
<somerville32> thunderbird is a mail client
<nmorse> Thunderbird is an email client, firefox a web browser
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> yea i know
<somerville32> Firefox has a chatzilla extension
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> but theres another mozilla too
<nmorse> Nvu is the separate editor
<EvanCarroll> ChurcH_of_FoamY: so then are apples better than oranges?
<EvanCarroll> bad example
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> it's all blue and has an m in the corner instead of a circul
<nmorse> EvanCarroll: you're a hateful person aren't you?
<EvanCarroll> no, do i come off as one?
<somerville32> Time for bed
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i found it through synaptic
<somerville32> Its 0005
<nmorse> sometimes, yes you do , EvanCarroll 
<EvanCarroll> nmorse: I'm blaiming that on IRC =/
<nmorse> Night, somerville32 (where are you at?)
<somerville32> New Brunswick, Canada
<nmorse> Hmm, it's only 10:05 here in Oklahoma, USA
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> you have a nice night then dere eh
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> only 200mi from canada
<nmorse> Way too far in Oklahoma
<nmorse> Need to get to Canda
<nmorse> s/Canda/Canada/
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> how come there are 2 diffrent mozillas in synaptic then?
<nmorse> No idea
<nmorse> Let me check
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> are the actually diffrent are just look diffrent
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> if you want me to paste bin my repos list i can
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> so you can see them
<EvanCarroll> ChurcH_of_FoamY: what are the names
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> they both come up as mozilla but there diffrent
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> in firefox you ave a tiny circul in the upper right corner of the app
<nmorse> Ah, Mozilla installs all the stuff besides mozilla-browser
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> that spins when you serf
<nmorse> Mozilla-browser is the mozilla suite's browser
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> and then theres mozilla thats all blue and has an m that moves
<nmorse> The M is the real Mozilla
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> oh ok
<nmorse> The Circle is Firefox
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i wasen't shure what the diff was
<nmorse> Big diff actually
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> is one better than the other?
<nmorse> Firefox is better if you don't need Chatzilla
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i knew there was a diff just not shure what there was
<nmorse> And even if you do
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i like firefox
<somerville32> Firefox is ofcourse the best :)
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i started using it in beta
<nmorse> Firefox is what you want to use for web browsing (or Konqueror which is pretty nice)
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> and dumped IE after that
<nmorse> Phoenix buddy
<nmorse> When it was called Phoenix
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i don't like the konq 
<somerville32> Neither do I
<nmorse> I think I started on 0.6
<nmorse> for Phoenix
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i still have mozilla phoenix on storage drive
<nmorse> and then stuck with it and K-Meleon
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i have progs going back to the 80's 
<nmorse> K-Meleon for the Windows days
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i archive every program that i like
<somerville32> I think in a few years we wouldn't be able to speak because all the common combination of words will be trademarked :P
<nmorse> I have Debian 2.1 on CD (and several 80s floppies of TurboPascal, Risk for Mac 5, etc.)
<nmorse> and AOL 3 on floppy
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> doesen't care about leagalitys
<nmorse> My AOL screen name has no numbers
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i havew aol 1.0 lol
<somerville32> My aol sn is stc32t :-/
<nmorse> We had AOL 1.0 but I can't find it
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i hate aol anyway it's not "true" internet
<Octane> whats the name of that 2-column file browser
<nmorse> I think mine (which I shared with my siblings) is morsekids
<Octane> that looks like norton commander
<nmorse> krusader
<Octane> YES
<Octane> thank you!
<somerville32> Can you telnet and use other internet applications with AOL?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> it just a bunch of cached links on a server thats why it's so quick
<nmorse> AOL is the devil
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> when you ask for something thats not on there servers watch how long it takes
<nmorse> I've done it before
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> lol
<nmorse> Horrible wait time
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i know
<somerville32> Can you telnet and use other internet applications with AOL?
<nmorse> Still loading on the old Apple Classic probably
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> thats why i use broadband
<nmorse> No, somerville32, the AOL internet only works in AOL
<somerville32> What...
<somerville32> No mudding?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> did you check out that site i gave you?
<nmorse> No, it only logs on when you're using AOL
<nmorse> and then it logs off when you're done
<somerville32> Have you ever tried to cancel your AOL account?
<somerville32> It is hell!
<nmorse> My family always did the BYOI route
<nmorse> what site, ChurcH_of_FoamY?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> http://www.goteamspeak.com/news.php
<somerville32> Anyhow, Night!
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> it's for that teamspeak
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> and i can't get any themes
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> >.<
<penguinboy> The Amazing Adventures of PenguinBoy...www.penguinboy.us
<Octane> im suprised. ther eis no krename package
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i found a startrek one i like
<nmorse> hello penguinboy
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> and it won't let me 
<nmorse> LCARS for Firefox?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> yea
<nmorse> Neat, eh?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> yea i want ^_^
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i can't get though
<nmorse> There's an LCARS theme for everything including some of KDE's stuff
<penguinboy> hey hey nmorse
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> really?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> me wants ^_^
<penguinboy> nmorse do you have limewire installed?
<nmorse> Yeah, don't remember where it is though
<nmorse> No, penguinboy, I don't
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> <---trekky ^_^
<nmorse> and I probably should go in a minute and do some work for the newspaper
<nmorse> but first, Foamy's problem
<nmorse> open a new tab in Firefox
<nmorse> type about:config and hit enter
<nmorse> under filter type general.vendor
<sbcl3> can you enable transparency on one panel but not another?
<nmorse> Hit enter and then change the field that says 1 or 1.0.2 to 1.0.4
<penguinboy> if you have an rpm on your desktop...shouldn't you just be able to click on it and install it?
<sbcl3> i can't seem to do it.
<nmorse> With composite you can
<nmorse> RPM
<nmorse> 's no worky on Debian
<nmorse> Use alien to convert to Deb first
<nmorse> alien package.rpm will produce package.deb
<sbcl3> nmorse: composite? isn't tha talready installed?
<nmorse> It has to be enabled in xorg.conf
<nmorse> It's experimental at the moment
<sbcl3> well i guess i can live without it
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i typed that into the filter and nothing comes up >.<
<nmorse> Hmm
<nmorse> Try vendor
<nmorse> It'll be called general.useragent.vendorSub
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> theres 3 things in the list 1 of which is 1.0
<penguinboy> penguinboy@desktop:~$ cd /home/penguinboy/desktop/downloads
<penguinboy> bash: cd: /home/penguinboy/desktop/downloads: No such file or directory
<penguinboy> penguinboy@desktop:~$
<penguinboy> why do i get this error????  
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> change that?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> to 1.0.4?
<Octane> god damn kdebase-dev has lots of deps!
<penguinboy> is /home/penguinboy/desktop/downloads/ not a directrory>
<nmorse> Yep
<nmorse> Desktop has a capital D
<nmorse> Easy as that, really
<Octane> lol
<nmorse> Bash not case-sensitive
<Octane> penguinboy, !
<nmorse> or insensitive
<penguinboy> yes?
<nmorse> something like that
* Octane pinches penguinboy's cheeks
<penguinboy> Octane?
* penguinboy pinches Octane's cheeks
<Octane> lol
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> it works ^_^
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> thank you so much
<nmorse> Yay!
<nmorse> Okay, now on to doing something else, like work
<Octane> nmorse is the man
<penguinboy> oCTANE...WHY is /home/penguinboy/desktop/downloads/ not a directory?
<nmorse> Desktop has a capital D, penguinboy 
<penguinboy> OOPs
<Octane> because as nmorse said Desktop has and uppercase D
<penguinboy> O-o
<Octane> ^_^
<penguinboy> O_o
<Octane> ^-XXX
<nmorse> Be back in a few minutes
<Octane> cyz
<Octane> a
<Octane> slowly but surely my todo list on my new kubuntu desktop is getting thinner!
<penguinboy> nope....a capital D was not the problem...another guess?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> thank god for smart people like you guys to help us dumb noobs ^_^
<nmorse> does downloads exist?
<nmorse> Firefox downloads straigt to Desktop
<penguinboy> yes with a capital D
<nmorse> And I'm away for the record
<penguinboy> well DUH!
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> the Gnome themes kinda nice
<penguinboy> how do i install a .deb file
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> just a really dumb question is there a "pot" theme for kubuntu?
<penguinboy> as in weed???
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> ^_^
<penguinboy> ask Transgress or Liz4ard
<penguinboy> they would know
<penguinboy> Octane???
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> ok
<nmorse> penguinboy: sudo dpkg -i package.deb
<Octane> penguinboy, yo?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> brb
<penguinboy> gracios
<nmorse> no prob
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> is it ok to udate the adsblock extension?
<penguinboy> WOW...I installed LimeWire...thanks to Senor nmorse y Senor Octane....muchos gracias, Senors!
<penguinboy> but it will nto run
<Octane> i didnt do anything!
<penguinboy> when i click on the icon...it appears to load....then poof it disappears
<Octane> try rtunning from konsole
<nmorse> That'll give you the error we can work with
<penguinboy> i think i need java
<penguinboy> java i do nto hav
<penguinboy> how can i get java
<Octane> apt-get install j2re1.4
<nmorse> Hang on, and I'll tell you
<penguinboy> muchos gracias
<nmorse> deb http://ubuntu.tower-net.de/ubuntu hoary java
<Octane> yes that one
<nmorse> add that to /etc/apt/sources.list
* Octane high fives nmorse 
<nmorse> then 'sudo apt-get install sun-j2re1.5
<penguinboy> lol
<nmorse> Thanks, Octane
<Octane> yes j2re1.5 even better :)
<nmorse> Azureus needs 1.5
<Octane> uh oh
<Octane> yup
<nmorse> And I need Azureus
<Octane> where did my /dev/dsp go
<Octane> what the hell
<penguinboy> Couldn't find package sun-j2re1.5
<nmorse> Anime must be gotten
<Octane> brb
<nmorse> try sdk then
<nmorse> instead of jre
<Octane> ya 1.5 sdk
<nmorse> instead of re
<nmorse> s/re/sdk/ even
<sbcl3> i remember a different repository
<sbcl3> let me find it
<Octane> how do i find out my sound device
<nmorse> It only gets 1.4 though
<nmorse> Um, did sound work before?
<penguinboy> install sun-sdk.5?
<sbcl3> deb http://public.planetmirror.com/pub/ubuntu-backports hoary-backports main universe multiverse restricted
<sbcl3> deb http://public.planetmirror.com/pub/ubuntu-backports hoary-extras main universe multiverse restricted
<Octane> i just want to know where to output sound to
<nmorse> sudo apt-get install sun-j2sdk1.5
<sbcl3> i think it was this
<sbcl3> wait; maybe not
<nmorse> backports doesn't have java
<nmorse> Don't add those lines if you don't think backports are a good idea
<sbcl3> i think i got it right
<sbcl3> i think those will give it to you
<Octane> what the fuck happened to my sound god damnit
<nmorse> Did it work before, Octane?
<Octane> yes
<Octane> it did
<Octane> my sound works in Gaim and stuff
<Octane> but amarok says no such device /dev/dsp
<Octane> Device "/dev/dsp" does not exist
<nmorse> Hmm, odd
<nmorse> Just amarok, you say?
<nmorse> Or any KDE app?
<pinnedbot> Hey guys, I just upgraded to KDE but hell, nothing has changed as far as the main layout is concerned. the only notable change is the login screen, and few more programs (most of which cannot be run because i'm not logged in as the root user.. eh?) and finally, i installed the kubuntu-desktop package on hoary hedgehog. .  .
<Octane> yes just amarok
<pinnedbot> anyone knows what's up?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> <--starts to like linux more and more every day ^_^
<Octane> hmm
<Octane> looks like its KDE thats having problems
<Octane> im gonna restart it
<Octane> Sound server informational message:
<Octane> Error while initializing the sound driver:
<Octane> device: default can't be opened for playback (Device or resource busy)
<Octane> The sound server will continue, using the null output device.
<nmorse> amen, ChurcH_of_FoamY 
<nmorse> Ok, pinnedbot, what do you mean?
<nmorse> It's way different from GNOME
<sbcl3> where is the htdocs folder for apache2 isntalled from apt?
<Octane> brb guys
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> nmorse i still can't beleve that i can customize it to my likeing and not be breaking a EULA
<sbcl3> is it /var/www?
<nmorse> something like that, sbcl3 
<nmorse> amen again, ChurcH_of_FoamY 
<sbcl3> nmorse: how do i shut it down?
<nmorse>  /etc/init.d/apache stop
<sbcl3> will that stop php and mysql too?
<nmorse> PHP isn't a service, so yes
<nmorse> Mysql is it's own service
<sbcl3> hmm
<sbcl3> k
<nmorse> You'll have to do /etc/init.d/mysql stop I think
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> nmorse the linux version of firefix can't use all themes can it?
<pinnedbot> nmorse, shouldn't there be some changes to the layout after installing KDE on hoary?
<penguinboy> hey nmore look in flood at my error please
<sbcl3> nmorse: it says it isn't a process
<nmorse> Yeah it can
<pinnedbot> layout==desktop
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> cause theres this one theme called Red cats (green flavor) 3.0.1 that i like
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> and it won't seem to use it
<nmorse> Are you actually in KDE, pinnedbot?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> tryes to download it but
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> nothin
<pinnedbot> I have no idea, nmorse, but i'm using Konversation right now, so I think I am.
<nmorse> pinnedbot: go back to login manager, and then hit Session
<nmorse> Change it to KDE
<nmorse> Then you get the Kubuntu experience
<sbcl3> nmorse:
<sbcl3> sudo: /etc/inid.d/apache2: command not found
<nmorse> If the menus are still at the top of the screen you're not in kde
<sbcl3> oh wait
<sbcl3> oops
<pinnedbot> yeah it is, nmorse
<pinnedbot> okay let me reboot
<pinnedbot> thanks, nmorse
<nmorse> Then go back to GDM, and switch Session to KDE
<nmorse> don't reboot
<nmorse> Just log out
<penguinboy> git java now....i forgot to update
<nmorse> not a prob
<penguinboy> where is the Lizard Man???
<nmorse> on Jabber, though not responding
<penguinboy> mmm
<penguinboy> java takes a long time to downlaod
<nmorse> yeah, the SDK is a big file
<nmorse> But azureus and cgoban2 run now and that's all that matters
<penguinboy> something of cheese???
<nmorse> Fromage?
<penguinboy> Palo of Cheese
<nmorse> Use babelfish
<penguinboy> Beunos Notchez, Senor Palo de Queso!
<penguinboy> como esta usted?
<penguinboy> mi nombre es Penguin Nino
<penguinboy> 93% with Java
<penguinboy> unpacking
<sbcl3> how do i configure mysql?
<sbcl3> i need to set the password
<nmorse> dpkg-reconfigure mysql might work
<nmorse> If not, I have no idea
<penguinboy> LimeWire is Starting!!  Oh Joy!  Oh Joy!
<nmorse> Excellent
<nmorse> Thought bittorrent seems to give faster downloads, even as slow as they are
<nmorse> I hate most normal P2P networks
<penguinboy> si, excellente, Senor nmorse!
<penguinboy> what p2p do you like
<penguinboy> LimeWire appears to be stuck loading html engine...
<nmorse> I really just use Bittorrent (it's how to get all the anime)
<sbcl3> anyone know how to change the mysql password?
<sbcl3> (does it have a password?"
<sbcl3> )\
<sbcl3> I'm trying to get into phpmyadmin
<sbcl3> is it possible that mysql needs a password?
<penguinboy> the thing I so not undrstand about bittorent is that there is no central depository with a searchable lisitng for downloads
<nmorse> Beats me, but I think it does
<nmorse> Tracker sites do that penguinboy 
<nmorse> Though there is a decentralised bt these days
<sbcl3> no one here has done mysql work? *sigh*
<penguinboy> how do you access tracker sites?
<nmorse> PostgresSQL for me
<nmorse> Just google penguinboy
<penguinboy> google penguinboy?
<penguinboy> LOL
<nmorse> like Raimuiro Senkintan torrent
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> whats talisman?
<nmorse> Gets you a tracker and that site usually keeps the stuff you want
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> is that like kde?
<nmorse> What the crud is talisman?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i don't know
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> it's something from deviant art
<penguinboy> its working
<penguinboy> its working
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> http://www.lighttek.com/themes/themes.php?PGN=4&D1=0&D2=0&D3=0&D4=10&D5=Date
<penguinboy> Happy Happy Joy Joy
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> theres an lcars theme for talisman there
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> but i don't know what it is or if it's for linux
<nmorse> Beats me too
<nmorse> Just look on kde-look.org for lcars
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> oh ok
<nmorse> ChurcH_of_FoamY: looking at the LCARS sounds yet?
<penguinboy> night mi amigoas y amigas!
<penguinboy> one more thing....how can I download bittorrent for Linux?
<monchy> search in (k/s)ynaptic
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> no 
<nmorse> Azureus is available from azureus.sf.net
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i coulden't find anything there that i thought i could use
<nmorse> Bittornado's ok, but doesn't work for me some of the time
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> and somehow doing a search for wiccan theme
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i cam acrost a irc chat log that has what i said verbatim
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> and it kinda pisses me off
<nmorse> Fun, eh?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> becuase when i say stuff i don't expect to find it pasted on the fucking inet
<nmorse> Look at my Jabber logs sometime, they're hilarious
<nmorse> That's what a public room is for, buddy
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i bet i just am surprised that it can be done lol
<nmorse> Ever read Freenode's terms of service?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> wasen't expecting it
<mrmanic> ChurcH_of_FoamY: also, have you ever seen bash.org?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> no
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> <--is now gonna start watching very carefully what he says
<mrmanic> ChurcH_of_FoamY: heh.  thousands upon thousands of humorous quotes from IRC
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> nice
<nmorse> hit the random link sometimes
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i'm not mad just terribly surprised
<penguinboy> how do you run bittorrent after dowenload?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> diden't know that such a thing could be done
<penguinboy> so you just search at a trackign site and bittorrent just does its job?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> http://people.ubuntu.com/~fabbione/irclogs/kubuntu-2005-05-07.html
<monchy> how does jabber work exactly nmorse, i've only ever used the msn/aim networks in gaim
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> someone named jeff waugh pasted it
<sbcl3> i'm wondering; for mod_perl in apache2 where do i point the perl script to?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> back when i was really new
<sbcl3> is it still /usr/bin/perl?
<nmorse> No idea
<nmorse> monchy: Jabber is an XML stream based IM service including Multi-User Chat
<nmorse> Open Source servers available no less
<penguinboy> night guys
<nmorse> Check out jabber.org, monchy
<monchy> k
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> do people do it by themselves or do they do it automaticly?
<monchy> it's better than just using the msn/aim services etc?
<Octane> anyone here use guarddog and NFS?
<Octane> if so, what did you check to make it work
<Octane> because I checked off Network File System, and that doesnt seem to do it
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> whats a kicker panel?
<nmorse> I like it better than AIM/MSN
<nmorse> It has no spambots, etc.
<monchy> k last question lol, what about all my contacts ;p
<nmorse> The fairly decentralised network is slightly harder to do that on
<nmorse> Make them switch to Jabber
<monchy> blah that'd be hard to do
<nmorse> Jabber works in Kopete and Gaim, so don't worry about your other protocols
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> nmorse are the lcars sounds any good
<nmorse> No idea, don't use them (mostly due to the fact that I don't want to take the time to change all my system sounds)
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> oh ok
<nmorse> Just download them and play them with any music player
<nmorse> Octane: sound working now?
<Octane> nmorse,  ya man
<Octane> just had to reboot is all, but i hope it wont become a problem
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> weard theres only lcars wallpapers
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> thought there would be for themes
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> no wiccan/pagan ones either :(
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> oh well
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i gusse
<nmorse> Octane: the problem was probably esd or something besides arts was running and blocking the soundcard
<nmorse> Next time try a 'killall esd; artsd'
<monchy> ok i think i'm signed up lol
<nmorse> Excellent
<nmorse> Join jabber on conference.jabber.org
<nmorse> or anime or jdev
<nmorse> or fish, which is my room
<pinnedbot> nmorse, thanks man. KDE rocks! thanks again, it works like a charm now
<nmorse> not a problem, pinnedbot
* mrmanic is away (going offline)
<pharma_joe> hello
<nmorse> hello
<pharma_joe> i need some help with a problem
<sbcl3> are there any terminal irc apps?
<nmorse> ask away
<nmorse> sbcl3: try irssi
<pharma_joe> whenever I try to switch kaffeine to fullscreen whilst playing video, it crashes
<nmorse> Okay, you need some bugfix updates
<pharma_joe> cool where can I get em from?
<nmorse> add this line to your /etc/apt/sources.list
<nmorse> deb http://kubuntu.org/ hoary-updates main
<nmorse> If you want kde 3.4.1 you can add kde-341 to the end of http://kubuntu.org/
<pharma_joe> k gimme a sec....
<nmorse> s/kde-341/hoary-kde341
<_pax> Guys, what's Kubuntu 'official' ftp client?
<nmorse> Don't think there is one, but KBear works
<_pax> Let me rephrase, what FTP client comes packed with KDE?
<nmorse> KBear is as close as it gets
<_pax> KBera, nice, Thanks nmorse :0
<nmorse> GFTP if you can stand gtk2 stuff
<_pax> No thanks lol.
<_pax> I'll give KBear a shot.
<nmorse> Good luck with it
<_pax> Eh, why any known issues with it?
<nmorse> No, just not as easy as it could be, but it's a good program
<nmorse> Just saying "Good Luck"
<_pax> aw, thanks bro.
<pharma_joe> ok im updating kaffeine now, using kynaptic
<nmorse> Excellent
<pharma_joe> done! all working! thanks for the help!
<_pax> Oh wow, this thing rocks. 
<nmorse> Glad to help you guys
<_pax> lol wait a minute, this vertical view thingy is confusing!
<Arrow> Hi all
<Arrow> question...
<nmorse> yes?
<Arrow> in the 'live' cd dist...k3b is missing a file...has this been addressed?
* Arrow looks for the paper he wrote the name down on
<nmorse> The Kubuntu live dist?
<nmorse> Did you try the cd in the topic?
<Arrow> the 'live' disk...the latest with KDE 3.4.1
<nmorse> The one up there in the topic? 5.04.3?
<Arrow> k3b detected my burner ok...when i went to set the speed...it said it needed (x) to do the acual burning
<nmorse> Ah, yeah, you need to install cdrdao or was it cdrecord?
<Arrow> cdrdao that's it
* Arrow nods
<Arrow> not a prob..usually..I was trying to boot then back up
<nmorse> Ah
<nmorse> I wonder if amu fixed that in the latest version?
* mrmanic is away (going offline)
<Arrow> I had a prob mounting some M$ server partitions..is there a trick to it...manual edit of mtab? possible?
<nmorse> Hmm
<anees> is there any way to mount a mdf file?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> just a stupid question any pagans here?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> pm me if there is
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i have an idea
* Arrow will handle it..as he usually does...slave the drive from the old box...
<Arrow> not really a prob :)
<nmorse> goodbye, IRC
<Arrow> Oh if anyone is in the know...with kynaptic.. I have a real slow net connection..
<Arrow> so I loaded some of the bigger debs on a cd down at the college....
<Arrow> now i need to make sure that when I add the cd to sources.list.. the local package is selected and not the ftp one...
<Arrow> does that happen in written order?
<Arrow> like if I list the CD first?
* Arrow is new to deb based distro's
<douglas> Does the fstab option umask=002 make it so that all users and write and read from a volume?
* Arrow is a longtime Madrake user...is dumping it...2005 LE is cripple ware...with no real access to updates...
<Arrow> Mandrake
<crimsun> douglas: no, that would be 000
<Arrow> Oh right fstab ..slapps head...meant that
<douglas> so if I make it 000, anyone can read and write to it?
<crimsun> douglas: theoretically. Granted, most filesystems have additional checks.
<douglas> well it's vfat?
<crimsun> it's a VERY bad idea to allow all users write and execute access to some file.
<douglas> my dad uses windows and he put a hard drive in my linux server for now until he can build a windows one for himself. I want to allow him through samba to write to and read from that hard drive.
<crimsun> it's silly to give mount the vfat partitions with umask=000
<crimsun> a much better plan is to grant his user write and execute access to the directories he needs
<crimsun> i.e., add his user to the appropriate non-system groups
<douglas> I know, but it's on a home network, it's temporary, and I just want to know how if I need to again?
<crimsun> I don't understand the latter portion of your question, because it's phrased awkwardly.
<douglas> sorry.
<douglas> oh, I'm saying, if I need to do these sort of permissions again, then I would like to learn now!
<crimsun> well, to what sort of things is his user going to need write and execute access?
<crimsun> mmkay.
* Arrow thinks that written order in sources.list  so when he installs kdevelop it will come from the cd and not in 2-3 hrs from the ftp...:)
<Arrow> wtitten order precidence...
<Arrow> sound right?
<crimsun> no, precedence is not based on order in /etc/apt/sources.list
<crimsun> to pin priorities based on repository source, you need to read man 5 apt_preferences
* Arrow nods...makes a note
<Arrow> ok rtfm :)
<Arrow> thanks :)
<Arrow> probably woulda spent half a day figgering out 'where' to read :)
<anees> does any1 know how to mount mdf files 
<Arrow> mdf?
<Arrow> not a major file type
<anees> its from alcohol 110%
<Arrow> and it's a file system?
<anees> yea
<Arrow> The third field, (fs_vfstype), describes the type  of  the  filesystem.
<Arrow>        Linux  supports  lots  of filesystem types, such as adfs, affs, autofs,
<Arrow>        coda, coherent, cramfs, devpts, efs, ext2, ext3,  hfs,  hpfs,  iso9660,
<Arrow>        jfs,  minix,  msdos,  ncpfs,  nfs,  ntfs,  proc, qnx4, reiserfs, romfs,
<Arrow>        smbfs, sysv, tmpfs, udf, ufs, umsdos, vfat, xenix,  xfs,  and  possibly
<Arrow>        others.
<Arrow> fstab man page
<Arrow> don't know about the 'possibly others'..
<anees> o any way to convert it to iso?
<Arrow> I don't know...
<Llanowyn|Sonic> can't alcohol rip to .iso
<Llanowyn|Sonic> oh, the doomsday zone owned me :'(
<anees> so wut should i do rip it first then transfer?
* Arrow will brave a kubuntu intall tommorow...:)
<Arrow> nite all
<Llanowyn> omg, so am i
<Llanowyn> :-D
<anees> lol its the best arrow just to let u know
<anees> usin it right now
<Arrow> well I need to work on apt_preferences
<Arrow> reading KUDOS software managment FAQ
<Arrow> 6. ... edit /etc/apt/preferences
<kalenedrael> what program can open a .svg file?
<Arrow> Inkscape
<Arrow> sodipodi
<kalenedrael> thanks
<Arrow> KDE has an editor too
<Arrow> and Scribus can read and write them...but is not a SVG editor
<kalenedrael> kde has an editor for svg?
<Arrow> seems so :)
* Arrow was looking at the soft list for kde 3.4.1 on the repository...
<Arrow> wait i'll look it up
* Arrow is a huge KDE fan..especially now the Richard Dale made all of it available  to Ruby
<Arrow> yes there is a program called Ksvg 
<Arrow> that's in the kdegraphics file
<Arrow> must be an editor...it's 1.2 megs
* Arrow heads to bed...nite all
<Arrow> heads
<hussam> what's the difference between kubuntu-5.04.2-i386-live.iso andkubuntu-5.04.3-i386-live.iso ?
<kalenedrael> looks like a minor change
<amu>  bmv vv   v  vvv                                           flffkfkffjjgvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvv
<kalenedrael> cleaning the keyboard?
<opi> amu: Sounds like polish after vodka ;)
<kalenedrael> or did you just drop your hands on the keyboard?
<hussam> I know it's a minor change, but is there a change log somewhere?
<kalenedrael> dunno, look for one
<kalenedrael> usually better to get the newer one
<kalenedrael> ...
<hussam> i'm guessing the change is an update to koffice.
<hussam> I haven't used koffice recently. is 1.4 any good?
<kalenedrael> dunno, i don't use it
<sbcl3> if i downloaded sun's jdk and sun's j2re, do i have the java virtual machine
<sbcl3> and therefore able to run thigns like azureus?
<dataangel> sbcl3: You only needed the j2re
<dataangel> sbcl3: You only need the jdk if you're going to be coding in java yourself
<sbcl3> yeah i know
<sbcl3> thanks
<sbcl3> nmorse: are you still here?
<dataangel> Does kubuntu come with a firewall on?
<transgress> i don't believe so dataangel 
<bhna> no
<dataangel> weird
<dataangel> azureus NAT error, works fine in winblowz
<Thomas2> what is the correct way to setup a printer using kubuntu with no gnome installed?
<bhna> kdesu kcontrol ->angeschlossene Gerte -> Drucker -> Hinzufgen
<bhna> Thomas2: kdesu kcontrol ->angeschlossene Gerte -> Drucker -> Hinzufgen
* dragec is away: Away at the moment
<ekCo> helo
<ekCo> when running teamspeak, (well trying), i get this error. Qt: Locales not supported on X server.. Nothing happens afterwards, how can i fix this?
<Sabin> how easy is it to convert an ubuntu install to kubuntu?
<Tm_T> very
<Tm_T> just apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<Sabin> I just downloaded the ubuntu cd and just found out about this project
<Sabin> sweet
<Tm_T> hmm, you should add some repos though
<Tm_T> I mean, I advise to add ;)
<Tm_T> you can use this as an example: http://www.kapsi.fi/~tm_travolta/temp/sources.list-temp
<Sabin> I read the ubuntu wiki thuroughly because I really don't know what I'm doing
<Tm_T> heh
<Sabin> so I unserstand now how to do most things
<ekCo> when running teamspeak, (well trying), i get this error. Qt: Locales not supported on X server.. Nothing happens afterwards, how can i fix this?
<Sabin> linux has come a long way since 2 years ago
<Sabin> so I'm gonna give it another try to become my desktop of choice
<Tm_T> heh
<Tm_T> some people say linux is hard to use and ugly...
<Tm_T> I used windows last weekend and I found it one piece of shit =)
<Tm_T> reminds me why I don't use it
<Sabin> hey if I get cedega to run and teamspeak it just might be the windows killer for me
<Sabin> am I correct that grub should recognize that I have XP and auto setup dual booting?
<Tm_T> yyaight
<Sabin> I understand things don't always work the way they are supposed to
<Tm_T> well, yeah =)
<Sabin> well then I think I'm off to try to install ubuntu on my second drive 
<Tm_T> great =)
<Sabin> so should I set my list of repositories to look exactly like what is in that link?
<Tm_T> use it as an exapmle, take what you wan't to use
<Sabin> thank you for the help
<Tm_T> np
<Tm_T> ask anything
<Tm_T> (related to kubuntu ;) )
<Sabin> I will probably be back later
<Sabin> hell I'll probably be back to just absorb knowledge
<Mez> gah
<Mez> can anyone remeber how to get thde default KDE k menu stuff (like recerntly used applciaitons etc etc
<Tm_T> Mez: rightclick kicker -> configure panel -> taskbar ->
<Tm_T> nno
<Tm_T> layout -> menus
<Tm_T> Mez: found it?
<Mez> yreah
<Tm_T> good
<Mez> god i hate reinstalls
<Mez> means i have to find every otpion again
<LazyboY^> can anyone tell me if there is a program that I can use to mount bin/cue files.. I have tryed to installe "mount-iso-image-0.9", but with on luck..  
<sabin> hello 
<sabin> how can I see the files on my XP drive?
<_angelo> Sabin: edit your /etc/fstab file with root access
<_angelo> add this line: /dev/hda1       /mnt/winxp  vfat    umask=000       0       0
<_angelo> that is if your xp hdd is hda1 and is formated in fat32
<_angelo> you'll need to make a folder in /mnt called  winxp first
<_angelo> when you've done all that write this in you shell: sudo mount -a
<sabin> what if it is NTFS?
<sabin> which it is
<_angelo> i think its ntfs in the place of vfat
<setine> Beer load [    \                ]  23%
<_angelo> try if its rong it i'll give you an error when you give the sudo mount -a command
<sabin> thank you
<sabin> are there any other repositories I should add other than the ones in the ubuntuGuide?
<Tm_T> hmm
<Tm_T> sabin: in the file I gave you?
<Tm_T> some kubuntu repos
<_angelo> hey can anyone help me configure my scaner
<_angelo> i cant find the configure tool on the control center
<_angelo> it gives me the printer photocamera mouse config tool but no scanner
<sabin> wow I'm getting 900k from theses repositories
<Riddell> _angelo: try installing kooka
<_angelo> already did and sane
<_angelo> its strange cus it gives me the same error on mandriva
<_angelo> i also tried it on a mac and it works
<Tm_T> hi Riddell 
<_angelo> mac os 10.3
<_angelo> :(
<Tm_T> hmh, so breezy is still broken :/
<Riddell> Tm_T: works for me
<Tm_T> hmm
<aboe> can someone read what I type??
<Tm_T> aboe: no I can't ;--P
<aboe> thnx
<aboe> first time irc...
<Tm_T> Riddell: yeah, maybe for you ;)
<aboe> I was talking about me
<Tm_T> maybe I'll test breezy in august :)
<aboe> hope breezy will be just as good as hoary 
<Tm_T> aboe better ;)
<_pax> Guys, Kontact is getting annoying, asking for password every time I send or try to receive email. My pass is stored already, why does it keep asking?
<_jaro> hi all
<_jaro> does anyone know why Rosegarden won't work ?
<_jaro> something about RoseGarden Sequencer doesn't work
<sabin> I just installed ubuntu then updated it with the kubuntu desktop package
<_jaro> and maybe someone knows how to install the new kernel
<sabin> is it supposed to look diffrent or is it just supposed to look the same
<_jaro> you should have kde
<_jaro> desktop
<_jaro> but of course you must select it be standard
<_jaro> default
<sabin> how would I go about doing that?
<sabin> I assume an X option
<mindspin> sabin , could you retell your problem? 
<bambi> hi
<_jaro> he wants to swap to kde desktop
<_jaro> you can chose kde while on the login screen
<_jaro> but then you have to use-ChangeDesktop option
<_jaro> in your Menu
<sabin> yes
<_jaro> i cant find it atm
<bambi> i got a small question too :D
<sabin> how do I make KDE the default desktop?
<mindspin> sorry kde is my default desktop by default, just from the beginning...
<mindspin> ask bambi
<Tm_T> sabin: in login screen, sessions ;)
<sabin> by the way the install and updates went flawlessly
<Tm_T> hi \sh 
<bambi> since i installed nvidia drivers to my new ubuntu, and changed the screen resolution to 1280x1024 @ 75Khz, there are some small graphic bugs, for example: clicking a small icon on my task bar produces normally a small jumping image of the program that is loading. For me, this jumping pics have an white background, but the background should be transparten
<\sh> re
<_jaro> Tm_T: can you tell me whats wrong with my rosegarden, since he says something about sequencer not being correct ?
<Tm_T> hmm, midi stuff?
<_jaro> i dont know 
<_jaro> it just wont work
<_jaro> i installed via apt
<_jaro> there still might be a missing package
<_bambi> since i installed nvidia drivers to my new ubuntu, and changed the screen resolution to 1280x1024 @ 75Khz, there are some small graphic bugs, for example: clicking a small icon on my task bar produces normally a small jumping image of the program that is loading. For me, this jumping pics have an white background, but the background should be transparten
<mindspin> bambi try ubuntu, this seems for me a hardware nvidia issue....
<mindspin> maybe some packages missing
<_jaro> does anyone know how to get a via s3 unichrome to work with 3D ?
<mindspin> but tht#s not my world (hardware/nvidia)
<mindspin> eh #ubuntu
<_bambi> thx i'll try
<LazyboY^> can anyone tell me if there is a program that I can use to mount bin/cue files.. I have tryed to installe "mount-iso-image-0.9", but with out any luck..  
<rodolfo> hi, I have problems configuring my network cards with kcontrol; it looks like the values are not stored in /etc/network/interfaces...is this a problem of kcontrol?
<mindspin> rodolfo didi you call kcontrol with sudo kcontrol?
<rodolfo> yes
<mindspin> then it should work ;-(
<mindspin> have a try from bash
<mindspin> sudo ifcongig eth0 ip-address
<mindspin> ifconfig
<rodolfo> mindspin: after playing around, the network card works, but it's annoying every time I change configuration, e.g. with the wifi card
<mindspin> wifi is a source of troubles, I still haven# installed wifi
<airox> It is ? :)
<mindspin> check tthe forums, it may help
<rodolfo> do you think/know it's a problem of kde 3.4?
<mindspin> I dunno
<mindspin> lots of people ask questions about wif
<mdipi_> hey all, I'm having some trouble installing Kubuntu from Ubuntu 
<mdipi_> can anyone help?
<mdipi_> W: You may want to run apt-get update to correct these problems
<mdipi_> E: Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<kalenedrael> hmm
<mdipi_> I get that error whenever I run 'sudo apt-get update'
<kalenedrael> odd
<uniq> how deos your /etc/apt/sources.list look like? 
<mdipi_> after doing 'sudo apt-get kubuntu-deaktop'
<mdipi_> want me to just paste it in here?
<kalenedrael> no
<uniq> no.
<uniq> http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/
<kalenedrael> paste it on some paste site
<mdipi_> okay
<mdipi_> sorry /me is n00b
<mdipi_> http://kubunut.pastebin.com/302257
<mdipi_> thats my source.list
<uniq> mdipi_: hang on.. i'm testing it.
<kalenedrael> change the us.archive.ubuntu.com to gb.archive.ubuntu.com or just archive.ubuntu.com
<uniq> mdipi_: you can try to add a # infront of the first line. remove the cdrom.
<uniq> +to remove the cdrom from the list.
<kalenedrael> the US ubuntu apt repos are a bit fuxed, i think
<uniq> the sources.list file works here.. the errors are for the cdrom.
<kalenedrael> oh
<mdipi_> okay i'll try that guys
<mdipi_> thanks a bunch
<uniq> does it work? 
<mdipi_> editing it right now
<mdipi_> i didnt have it in frot of me
<mdipi_> so 
<mdipi_> deb cdrom:[......
<mdipi_> im getting rid of that 'cdrom'
<mdipi_> ?
<uniq> mdipi_: no.. just add a # infront of the line.
<uniq> mdipi_: # deb cdrom:[.....
<uniq> save, exit and apt-get update
<mdipi_> okay
<chx> for some reason , I really do not know why, the numeric keypad begins to work very strange -- I surely press something just do not know what , most of  the keypresses do not do anything, in konversation pressing 5 resents  a menu :(  My keyboard is intl. keyb 105  xkb extension are disabled
<kalenedrael> hit numlock?
<chx> tried N times :)
<kalenedrael> is the numlock light on?
<chx> yes
<kalenedrael> hm
<chx> but apparrently it does not matter
<chx> numpad 5 works like right mouse button
<chx> regardless of numlock settings
<uniq> take a look at /etc/sysctl.conf
<chx> remark lines
<mdipi_> uniq, I got an error still
<chx> nothing else
<uniq> mdipi_: can you paste the whole output to pastebin? 
<mdipi_> sure
<uniq> chx: ok.. then i don't know.
<mdipi_> everything from when i started the apt-get
<mdipi_> to the error?
<uniq> yes.
<mdipi_> sure thing
<mdipi_> http://kubunut.pastebin.com/302259
<uniq> mdipi_: ahh.. you have a timeout to the backports mirror.
<philipacamaniac> mdipi_: it simply says that your backports mirror isn't working
<mdipi_> uniq, philipacamaniac, so is there anything i should do about that? or is it okay? 
<uniq> you should change to another mirror.
<mdipi_> okay thanks guys
<uniq> change http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net/ to http://acm.cs.umn.edu/ubp/ 
<mdipi_> k
<mdipi_> do that now
<mdipi_> uniq, perfect! worked like a charm
<uniq> mdipi_: great :)
<Ghetek> is anybody else here not very satisfied with kopete?
<mart> Ghetek: like what?
<Ghetek> i dunno, little things that gaim does right. i think gnome beats out knome on best IM app
<Ghetek> like kopete has trouble reconnecting
<Ghetek> somtimes it drops sent messages and stuff
<airox> No problems over here.
<Ghetek> and there is no log, so if it crashes (so far its crashed 5 times) i dont know what was said
<mendred> talking about kopete
<mart> Ghetek: use the history plugin
<Ghetek> history?
<mendred> is translucency broken?
<airox> mendred: Translucent windows ?
<mendred> after i updated to kde 3.4.1
<mendred> yes
<mart> Ghetek: Settings->Configure Plugins
<airox> mendred: It is provided with the X.org module called composite afaik.
<airox> The module is experimental also afaik.
<mart> Ghetek: personally I find kopete much better than gaim, it seems to deal with multiplie accounts for yourself and for other people much better
<mendred> see
<mendred> i have no problems with konsole
<mendred> only kopete's translucency suddenly stopped working
<mendred> after updating to 3.4.`
<mendred> 3.4.1
<Ghetek> mart: do you know where i can get more little icons for kopete? to have a custom icon for each person
<Ghetek> isnt there anywhere i can get a big hunk tgz of icons (nice png's)?
<mart> Ghetek: there's a kde-emoticons package for some distros, maybe it's in breezy...
<airox> Ghetek: There is a script around somewhere to fetch the real msn messenger icons. Maybe you want those, maybe not :)
<Ghetek> mmm
<Ghetek> what icons fom my kopete can people see from aim?
<mart> Ghetek: you might get more help in #lkopete
<mart> #kopete. even
<Ghetek> haha
<Ghetek> ok
<Ghetek> i just dont want to go into their channel and bring up problems with there software... all i have to compare to is gaim and they must hate people saying gaim can do this... gaim can do that...
<Ghetek> and i like having all kde stuff
<mart> Ghetek: I'm sure if you play with kopete you'll find a lot that gaim can't do to
<Ghetek> mmm
<Ghetek> well im off to breakfast and when i come back, to the kopete channel
<Ghetek> thanks guys
<str> anyone using monodevelop?
<Tm_T> nmorse: o/
<chx>  hi. numpad 5 works as if right mouse button is pressed, under numpad keys are also very strange. numlock pressed or not does not matter. I have no idea how I did this. xkb options disabled. Generic 105 keyboard. if I reboot it's ok and the console is working OK as well. I press something for sure. but what?
<Tm_T> whoa!
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> good afternoon all
<Tm_T> yup
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> how do you remove a program settings and all?
<Tm_T> evening
<shogouki> 8pm here
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> well then evenin Tm_t
<Tm_T> 21:23
<Tm_T> ChurcH_of_FoamY: apt-get purge foo
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> ^_^ thank you
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> and you sudo that yes?
<Tm_T> if I need to
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> hmm tells me it's an invalid operation
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> weard
<Tm_T> hm
<Tm_T> was it apt-get remove --purge then
<Tm_T> can't remember
<Tm_T> purge anyway
<Tm_T> you can use "sudo dpkg -P foo" too
<u19809x> How can I configure kubuntu su a double click on a DVD autostarts mplayer with proper arguments ?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> ok
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> what is fedora core 2?
<shogouki> google is a god friend
<shogouki> good*
<shogouki> :)
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> ah yes keep forgetting google >.<
<liz4rd> http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;en-us;247804
<Tm_T> =)
<uniq> thanks for the irrelevant info :)
<buz> what kind of crap fs is xfs, anyway?
<buz> a journaling fs that won't boot thru after a hard reset?!?
<uniq> i've had only good experiences with xfs.
<buz> so far i only had them as well
<buz> but if the system fails to mount root because xfs can't replay its journal you get to think about it
<uniq> sure do.. sounds strange..
<buz> yeah
<buz> but found a few posts with the same issue on google
<buz> lets hope it's an isolated incident
<buz> i have good backups but i wouldn't want to rebuild the box these days
<buz> no time for stuff like that
<Tm_T> jeps
<_pax> guys, how do you start kxdocker?
<Tm_T> sounds like bloat gui app
<_pax> hehe well yes it is.
<Tm_T> bah :p
<_pax> you learn alot from the process of installing, running and fixing 'bloat gui apps' and other junk.
<Tm_T> _pax: I use KDE; ehat do you think ;p
<Tm_T> hmm, too much typos
<_pax> Tm_T, I installed the app locally to /home/tm_t/.kde/share/apps/kxdocker ho do you think it should start?
<Tm_T> just run it
<_pax> bash: kxdcoker: command not found
<uniq> that's because you installed it to a crazy location :)
<Tm_T> "~/.kde/share/apps/kxdocker"
<_pax> hehe Ha, now we talking.
<Tm_T> or whatever
<uniq> you can make it work i guess.. but i'd recommend installing it properly.
<_pax> uniq: how?
<azol> hi all. I don't see kmail icon in my kubuntu. is it ok?
<uniq> http://www.xiaprojects.com/www/prodotti/kxdocker/main.php?action=download#binary
<uniq> get the kubuntu package.
<Slackman> hey guys, can anyone tell me how i would go about getting 2.6.12 into hoary? i've heard of apt-pinning...is this something i can do with hoary?
<Slackman> i've got an ibook, and 2.6.12 fixes the problem with it crashing after it sleeps
<Tm_T> azol: yup, go from kontact
<cabajgtr> Hey, can anyone help me with a little bash scripting question?
<Tm_T> yup
<cabajgtr> I'm try to write a script to purge backups
<Tm_T> and?
<cabajgtr> I have rsync snapshots saved in /year/month/day format
<_pax> uniq: thanks I'm checking it out.
<cabajgtr> and I wan't to be able to delete monday-thursday backups over a month old
<cabajgtr> but I can't figure out how to convert from an increment of days into a day of week or month
<cabajgtr> I suppose i could write some sort of table that calculates how many days are in each month and figure it out, but is there a better way?
<cabajgtr> no ideas?
<_pax> uniq
<uniq> slackman: add breezy sources to /etc/apt/sources.list (clone your existing lines and change 'hoary' to 'breezy' and make them use different mirrors) make the file /etc/apt/preferences and put three lines in it: 'Package: *' \n 'Pin: origin breezy.mirror.archive.ubuntu.com' \n 'Pin-Priority: 200' - save and exit and run: sudo apt-get update;apt-get install linux-image-2.6.12-1-powerpc initrd-tools=0.1.78ubuntu1 
<uniq> slackman: \n is new line.. and breezy.mirror. is whichever mirror you choose to download breezy stuff from. the important this is that it's different from the hoary mirror.
<uniq> and that you put the breezy mirror hostname in /etc/apt/preferences , not the hoary mirror. you can check if it's actually working with 'sudo apt-get -s dist-upgrade' (-s for simulate).
<uniq> i wouldn't recommend installing more packages from breezy.
<uniq> _pax: yes? 
<uniq> cabajgtr: can you explain more in detail how the naming is? - and give an example? 
<cabajgtr> yeah
<cabajgtr> so the data is like /backup/
<cabajgtr> sorry /backup/2005/Jun/14/fileserver/data
<uniq> ok.
<uniq> and you'd like to figure out what day 14 is? 
<cabajgtr> well, its not difficult mathematically as long as your in the same month
<cabajgtr> but, say, what about 32 days ago
<_pax> can't get this kxdocker to work.
<uniq> w
<uniq> ops.
<cabajgtr> the other way to do it might be, "what day of the week was may 6?"
* dragec_avej je doseo nazoj.
<uniq> cabajgtr: can't you use something like 'ls -g --time-style=+%A' ? 
<uniq> cabajgtr: to answer your last question 'date -d 2005-05-05 +%A'
<cabajgtr> aha, that is what i was looking for
<cabajgtr> must have missed it in the man file
* dragec je avej, dojdem posle : Away at the moment
<cabajgtr> is there a way to feed date the day in any other format?
<cabajgtr> like days since jan 1
<cabajgtr> ?
<ubuntu> hi
<Slackman> thanks uniq , i'll give it a go tomorrow when i can concentrate a bit more. 
<wizzard> hi, does somebody know a RSS reader with images support?
<Tm_T> like akregator?
<wizzard> yep
<wizzard> Akregator does not support the images in RSS
<Tm_T> hmeh
<Slackman> why would you want to display images in rss?
<\sh> wizzard, what? 
<wizzard> Straw neither
<\sh> wizzard, i can watch images
<wizzard> cause I am creating the RSS feeds
<wizzard> hm, but the images work in SharpReader
<Tm_T> heh
<wizzard> for example the feed http://comics-salon.sk/rss.php?eng
<Tm_T> wizzard: check your akre configuration ;)
<wizzard> I did not change any thing
<wizzard> I have Akre 1.1.1
<wizzard> does not seem to support the images
<\sh> wizzard: i don't see any images in your feed.
<\sh> wizzard, i mean in the xml source
<wizzard> me either
<wizzard> it is the global image in the feed header
<\sh> ah :)
<wizzard> it should be displayed in every news
<\sh> this image u mean :)
<wizzard> yep
<\sh> then check http://shermann.blogweb.de/feeds/index.rss2
<nmorse> back
<wizzard> yep, that feed contain the images
<wizzard> but I want just the image in the header
<\sh> wizzard, yeah..the guy there it's my picture of the feed..not in the article
<wizzard> I should check the source
<wizzard> how come that my image does not work? feed seems to be valid
<\sh> <height> is missing, url is missin in the image section
* dragec_avej je doseo nazoj.
<\sh> a link
<\sh> no sorry
<\sh> only height
<wizzard> ok, I will fix it up, thank you very much for the help
<\sh> wizzard, but after all you should ask the upstream of your webapp
<wizzard> I shoud ask what?
<\sh> wizzard, to fix the rss2 implementation :)
<\sh> wizzard, use the rss2 implementation class of serendipity
<wizzard> I know that English version of the feed is not valid, but original Slovak version works fine
<\sh> ahhh
<\sh> u should really switch your blog :)
<wizzard> maybe I misunderstood 
<wizzard> :D
<\sh> try s9y (serendipity) http://www.s9y.org/
<wizzard> whats that?
<\sh> a blog system :) the best in da world :)
<wizzard> ok, but at least my images in the feed work fine now :p
<skynet> hi
<\sh> wizzard, and it supports multilingual entries and feeds :)
<wizzard> hm, ok, good to know
<\sh> wizzard, join #s9y :)
<wizzard> thx much :D
<\sh> wizzard, or u wanna see a demo shared installation of a blogger.com implemenation: www.serendipia.net (based on serendipity)
<sabin> I'm getting an error when trying to install a .deb file
<sabin> dpkg: error processing point2play-1.3.3-1.i386.deb (--install):
<sabin>  cannot access archive: No such file or directory
<sabin> Errors were encountered while processing:
<sabin>  point2play-1.3.3-1.i386.deb
<nmorse> Okay, that's odd
<nmorse> Did you convert it with alien?
<sabin> no I downloaded it as a .deb
<nmorse> Hmm
<nmorse> The error sounds like you got the name wrong, but that's probably not the case
<sabin> I did a copy paste of the name to make sure I didn't mistype it
<_skaag> Hello!! :-)
<_skaag> I'm in Kubuntu but the resolution is horribly low (640x480)
<_skaag> However I can't seem to be able to go any higher
<_skaag> I checked /etc/X11/xorg.conf and it contains many more resolution settings but they are not used
<_skaag> is there something special I should do?
<sabin> control center- periphrials- display
<sabin> thats what I did
<_skaag> it only shows 640x480
<_skaag> nothing else on the list of resolutions
<_skaag> the res is so low it's driving me crazy :-)
<_skaag> But all else is absolutely beautiful
<sabin> icons must be HUGE
<_skaag> yes they are
<sabin> I wish I could help
<_skaag> but it somehow detected the situation and fonts are sized so that it would be comfortable and yet display a lot of text
<_skaag> it's not THAT bad
<sabin> thats cool
<_skaag> this is my graphics device: Intel Corp. 82865G Integrated Graphics Device
<_skaag> That's probably why it sucks
<_skaag> :-)
<_skaag> I should find my nVidia card, some friend took it and never returned it
<wizzard> you should edit your xorg.conf manually
<wizzard> "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"
<_skaag> I tried
<_skaag> what should I change?
<wizzard> Section "Monitor"
<wizzard> 	Identifier	"Generic Monitor"
<wizzard> 	Option		"DPMS"
<wizzard> 	HorizSync	30-85
<wizzard> 	VertRefresh	50-100
<wizzard> EndSection
<wizzard> the parametres depends of your monitor
<wizzard> this is my config, my monitor does 1280x1024/75
<_skaag> this is an extremely good monitor, it can go to 100hz at 800x600 and 85hz at 1024x768
<_skaag> yah this one can do that too
<_skaag> Nokia
<wizzard> hm, it is not so good in my opinion
<wizzard> did you edit these lines?
<wizzard> did you restart your X server?
<_skaag> i'm editing them right now
<wizzard> there are also some resolution listed in that file
<wizzard> ok
<wizzard> then just restart your X, but remember to save your current config
<_skaag> saved it
<_skaag> ok so just logoff/logon?
<wizzard> you should restart it, I use ctrl+alt+bksp
<_skaag> ok trying... brb.
<brk3> hey, just wondering, do i have to install all of kde-devel(22MB) to compile kde apps?
<_skaag> oh god :-)
<_skaag> amazing :-)
<_skaag> Thanks wizzard !!!
<wizzard> np :p
<wizzard> I am new to Kubuntu also
<_skaag> LOL It is at the highest possible resolution right now
<_skaag> 75hz
<wizzard> maybe your monitor can do even more
<wizzard> it is 17" or 19"?
<_skaag> 17"
<_skaag> kubuntu properly sets the fonts larger so that it will be visible and comfortable, I love this!!!
<wizzard> I have an old EIZO 17" and it can do 1024x768 at 100Hz
<_skaag> i'm sure this one can too i'm just not pushing it...
<wizzard> it also depends of your configuration
<_skaag> right now i'm at 1600x1200 @ 75hz
<nmorse> My monitor's vert refresh is 50-160
<wizzard> wow
<nmorse> I don't have one that'll do bigger than 1280x1024 though
<_skaag> ok i've taken it down to 1280 x 1024 - it's more comfortable for the eyes
<nmorse> Don't ever get a widescreen monitor
<wizzard> I user 1600x1200 a few years ago
<wizzard> used
<_skaag> nmorse: for television or for PC?
<nmorse> Dadgum laptop makes top and bottom screen real estate a scarce resource
<wizzard> but the picture is not so sharp like it used to be before
<nmorse> PC
<_skaag> wizzard: yes same on this monitor... it's quite old to be honest!
<brk3> hey, just wondering, do i have to install all of kde-devel(22MB) to compile kde apps?
<nmorse> Yeah, probably
<wizzard> my monitor has more than 10 years :d
<_skaag> hehe
<nmorse> Using kdevelop3, brk3?
<_skaag> this one is only 7 years old
<_skaag> bought it middle of 1998
<wizzard> my old one is even analogue
<brk3> nmorse: i want to but i think i need all those dev files to compile qt apps. my connection is way too slow to download 22megs was just hopin there might be a way out
<nmorse> Probably not
<brk3> kubuntu definitly needs this: http://www.bootsplash.org
<nmorse> Hmm, if I were you I'd go with Debian Sarge and just download the CD sets
<nmorse> Or buy them for a few bucks from somewhere like linuxcds.org or something
<opi> downloading CD set?
<opi> it's such a waste
<nmorse> Not if you don't have broadband
<opi> oh
<opi> maybe then it isn't
<nmorse> It really isn't then
<nmorse> I enjoy my broadband a lot more since I used dial-up for a while again
<opi> I would not be able to run Linux without brandboard
<nmorse> Though I really would like to be able to get FTTP
<_skaag> how do i configure the font sizing ratio?
<opi> ratio?
<_skaag> I mean, at this resolution fonts look real big
<opi> you mean DPI?
<_skaag> I guess
<_skaag> yes
<opi> hmm
<opi> intresting question :)
<wizzard> I had the same problem, but then found some command to fix that
<_skaag> maybe I shouldn't touch it
<wizzard> just do not remember
<_skaag> I changed a theme and I think it's better now
<_skaag> (Plastik)
<_skaag> brb
<_skaag> you know what's funny...
<_skaag> Many many years ago I imagined that one day resolutions would be so high that pixels and pixel art would no longer be relevant
<_skaag> and now, with sub-pixel rendering, and resolutions as high as 1600 x 1200 on home desktops, we are already there
<_skaag> and fonts are really smooth, so smooth you can't really see any pixels anywhere
<wizzard> yop :p
<MoreFX> hi
<MoreFX> can anyone help me with the usb hotplug system?
<MoreFX> I have enabled the system in debug mode to see, why my usb dvbt-box fails to load the firmware
<MoreFX> syslog tells me that the hotplugsystem tryes to find dvb-dibusb-5.0.0.11.fw
<MoreFX> which is located in /usr/lib/hotplug/firmware/
<MoreFX> the file is ok (double checked)
<MoreFX> what else to look for ...?
* wizzard sa vratil :p
<wizzard> ups, bad chatroom
<_skaag> do I really have to get those various gnome packages if I want firefox in kubuntu?
<Tm_T> yup
<_pax> How to make firefox the default browser in Kbuntu?
<_skaag> good question
* _skaag is trying
<uniq> _pax: control center -> kde components - component chooser (or something similar, directly translated from norwegian)
<_pax> uniq: good man! :)
<_pax> btw, KFTPgrabber roxor. I couldn't get kbear to run properly.
<ompaul> _pax, if you do this as your command line  'firefox %u' you will get better results :-)
<ompaul> _pax, reason the %u passes on the url that is clicked on to the application
<_pax> ompaul: thanks that's what got :)
<_pax> great tip.
<_pax> oh, and plastikfox theme in firefox makes it look like it's part of KDE.
#kubuntu 2005-06-28
<_skaag> nice
<_skaag> damn latest firefox in ubuntu is 1.0.2
<_skaag> ah no that's just a wrong version number
<_pax> yes.
<_pax> general.useragent.vendorSub 1.0.4
<_skaag> it didn't update my theme... weird
<_skaag> yes I changed that, found plastikfox
<_skaag> clicked to install it
<_skaag> selected to use the theme
<_skaag> restarted firefox
<_pax> restarted after ver change?
<_skaag> yes
<_skaag> I could access the update
<_skaag> there, it worked now
<_pax> :)
<_skaag> beautiful
<_pax> indeed
<_pax> clean calm look.
<_skaag> yes I agree
<_pax> you know how to restart HDCP?
<uniq> DHCP?
<_pax> DHCP*
<uniq> the server or the client? 
<_pax> client
<ompaul> _pax, 'sudo dhclient'
<_pax> great, thanks ompaul 
<uniq> or better 'sudo dhclient device'
<uniq> where device is something like eth0 or wlan0
<_pax> thanks uniq 
<_pax> I hooked a router and couldn't figure out how to restart
<_pax> guys and the server if you don't mind?
<uniq> restart the dhcp server? - sudo invoke-rc.d dhcp restart
<uniq> i doubt you have that installed.
<uniq> if you didn't install it and configure it though.
<_pax> nah didnt .. just for future reference.
<_pax> thanks.
<uniq> no problem.
<_pax> so then it should be in /etc/rc.d/init.ddhcp 'proly
<uniq>  /etc/init.d/dhcp
<_pax> :)
<_pax> uniq: do you use firestarter?
<uniq> no, sorry.. i write my own rules.
<_pax> ok.
<uniq> what's the problem? 
<_pax> when I restarter dhcp I can't see events any more
<_pax> looked for the config file nothing about it, seems like it can handle dynamic ip, but not in my case
<somerville32> Hey everyone :)
<somerville32> I got kubuntu installed
<somerville32> I don't think it detects my sound card though
<somerville32> How do I configure it?
<_pax> tried the guide? http://ubuntuguide.org/#configuresoundproperly
<somerville32> thanks
<somerville32> Still no sound :(
<penguinboy> Howdy Ho Neighbors!
<liz4rd> :P
<somerville32> Hey
<somerville32> Can someone help me get sound working?
<penguinboy> hey hey lizzypoo
<somerville32> I don't think my card is detected
<penguinboy> liz can...he is a linux god
<liz4rd> somerville32: what kinda is it
<liz4rd> of card
<liz4rd> penguinboy: :P LMAFAO NOT
<somerville32> I think it is creative
<somerville32> but the card isn't detected by kubuntu
<liz4rd> sirukin can help
<liz4rd> :D
<sirukin> huh?
<liz4rd> somerville32 needs help
<liz4rd> saound problems
<somerville32> I need help getting my sound card detected
<penguinboy> sirukin is yet another Linux god
<somerville32> Kubuntu detect my sound card, it does not
<sirukin> is this covered in the ubuntulinux wiki or *ghasp* the forums?
<sirukin> what type of soundcard?
<somerville32> Actually, I tried the tutorial thingy someone pointed me to
<somerville32> but it didn't work
<somerville32> And I think it is a creative
<liz4rd> i was gonna tell him to modprobe but is creative what he should put in modules?
<liz4rd> sudo modprobe snd_creative
<somerville32> FATAL: Module snd_creative not found.
<sirukin> www.pastebin.ca
<somerville32> I'll be sure to use patebin if it is more then one line
<sirukin> put the output of "dmesg", "lspci" there
<penguinboy> what is that command where you can list your devices?
<somerville32> kk
<ompaul> how do I grab lots of kde wall papers in a single go 
<ompaul> kdelook.org seems like a lot of work :-)
<penguinboy> it is...but worth it!
<penguinboy> exspecially the HOT HOT HOT one of Angelina Jolie
<sirukin> ls /lib/modules/2.6.x-x-xxx/
<penguinboy> man oh man
<sirukin> I think angelina has an ugly face.
<sirukin> sure as hell wouldn't mind those lips somewhere though.
<somerville32> http://pastebin.ca/15178
<penguinboy> you need to see the pic at kde-look.org...her kips look like there are someplace special!
<penguinboy> WOW
<ompaul> penguinboy, you might consider is 'cat /proc/devices'
<penguinboy> rhanks
<tibal> Is there special stuff tu use .htacces with apache2 on ubuntu ?
<penguinboy> i sent the link to Angelina to liz4rd last night and he got really excited
<tibal> it doesn't work with AutFile
<tibal> Is there special rights for .htaccess & .htpasswd files ?
<sirukin> somerville32, #
<sirukin> isapnp: Card 'Creative SB16 PnP'
<sirukin> just "modprobe sb"
<sirukin> that should do it
<sirukin> iirc
<sirukin> I have a sb16 card as well
<sirukin> or sb16
<somerville32> Do I have to reboot or anything?
<sirukin> nope
<sirukin> if you reboot you'll remove the changes
<sirukin> now, open up "/etc/modules" and add "sb" at the bottom
<sirukin> sudo nano /etc/modules
<sirukin> anyway, next you need to configure your sound daemon
<sirukin> however oss should work 
<somerville32> I like alsa
<sirukin> alsamixer
<somerville32> alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such file or directory
<sirukin> you should also consider opening kde's Control Center -> Sound & Multimedia -> Sound System -> turning on auto-suspend and setting to 1 second.
<somerville32> alsamixer doesn't work
<sirukin> hmm
<sirukin> what do you mean it doesn't work?>
<somerville32> alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such file or directory
<sirukin> ha
<sirukin> lsmod |grep sb
<somerville32> pastebin.com
<somerville32> http://pastebin.com
<sirukin> hmm
<somerville32> hmm... What was it agian?
<somerville32> pastebin.ca :)
<sirukin> just lsmod |grep sb and tell me if it shows anything
<somerville32> it does
<sirukin> okay
<sirukin> I'm going to watch a dvd
<sirukin> :S
<sirukin> www.linuxquestions.org
<sirukin> search there for your answer.
<sirukin> "follow the white rabbit" and what not
<somerville32> bash: alsaconf: command not found
<_pax> guys any clue why I dont see events any more on firestarter after I used a router to connect both this box and loptop?
<Tm_T> somerville32: install it then ;)
<somerville32> Which packages?
<Tm_T> alsa-utils
<Tm_T> use apt-cache search ;)
<somerville32> omg... no sound...
<somerville32> I'm going to die
<monchy> lol
<monchy> Tm_T can you try this page for me, http://www.geocities.com/pierceive/adblock/ , just need to know if its just me its not working for
<penguinboy> hey monch
<monchy> hey penguin
<somerville32> If I want to mount a fat32 part., what would type would I provide to mount?
<monchy> blah why that guy has to use geocities is beyond me.. ><
<abbas>   have a problem kubuntu mount cdrom
<abbas> when  plase cd
<abbas> abbas abbas computer is slow
<Tm_T> monchy: nah, traffic limit ;)
<abbas>  just cd but it isn't mount
<abbas>  but on the ubuntu it is mount 
<abbas> why isn't mount on the kubuntu
<Tm_T> er
<Tm_T> you mean, your cdrom doesnt automount?
<abbas> yes
<abbas> when i justing cd my computer is slow
<thechitowncubs> be helpful people :P
<tuerten> hi guys, i was wondering if i can get a hand
<Tm_T> yes?
<tuerten> i installed bittorrent and bittornado through kynaptic but neither appear in my kubuntu apps menu
<Tm_T> abbas: hmm, and "amd" is installed?
<abbas> no
<abbas> am i install?
<Tm_T> please do
<abbas> What's the master map style ?        ?
<abbas>                     ?                                      ?
<abbas>                     ?              config                  ?
<abbas>                     ?              onekey                  ?
<abbas>                     ?              mountpoint              ?
<abbas>                     ?              custom      
<somerville32> Can anyone help me set up sound?
<abbas> isn't do
<Tm_T> uhm
<abbas> etc/init.d/am-utils: line 38: ypcat: command not found
<abbas> /etc/init.d/am-utils: cannot find master map
<abbas> invoke-rc.d: initscript am-utils, action "start" failed.
<Tm_T> hmm
<abbas> Tm_T  can you see by krdc 
<Tm_T> krdc?
<abbas> remote desktop connectin
<somerville32> How do I reinstall alsa?
<Tm_T> ah
<Tm_T> somerville32: apt-get reinstall ?
<somerville32> I don't even know the packages I need :(
<somerville32> alsaconf and alsamixer don't work
<somerville32> alsaconf just doesn't exist
<somerville32> How do I mount my fat32 drives?
<abbas> install xine 
<somerville32> somerville32@box:~$ sudo mount -t auto /dev/hdc1/ /windows/
<somerville32> Password:
<somerville32> mount: special device /dev/hdc1/ does not exist
<somerville32>        (a path prefix is not a directory)
<abbas> Tm_T ?
<Tm_T> somerville32: /dev/hdc1 
<Tm_T> no trailing slash
<Tm_T> abbas: sorry, can't help atm :/
<abbas> Tm_T thanks
<abbas> mount -t vfat /dev/hdc1 /mnt/windows
<abbas> mkdir /home/USER/WINDOWS
<abbas> sudo mount -t vfat /dev/hdc1 /home/USER/WINDOWS
<abbas> somerville32?
<abbas> it is ok.
<somerville32> :)
<somerville32> Still no sound!
<Tm_T> :p
<abbas> apt-get install xine
<Tm_T> gst <3
<abbas> for amorak
<abbas> amorak is use xine
<somerville32> E: Couldn't find package xine
<abbas> amorak is use gxine
<abbas> apt-get install amarok-xine
<somerville32> Couldn't find package amarok-xine
<abbas> apt-cache search xine
<somerville32> It says stuff
<abbas> libarts1-xine
<somerville32> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 34 not upgraded.
<abbas> apt-get install libarts1-xine
<somerville32> Music!
<somerville32> I hear music!
<somerville32> Music from juk!
<somerville32> I hear sound!
<somerville32> omg!
<Heart_2> how can i change utf8 to iso-.... on kubuntu?
<somerville32> Sound!
<abbas> apt-get install amorak
<somerville32> I already have amorak
<Tm_T> amorak?
<Tm_T> Heart_2: dpkg-reconfigure locales
<Tm_T> amaroK is great
<abbas> amorak for listen music
<Tm_T> yeah
<somerville32> amarok won't play music for me
<Tm_T> I use 1.3-svn
<Tm_T> somerville32: any errors?
<Tm_T> try gst w/ osssink
<somerville32> no, it just doesn't play
<Tm_T> yup, engine problem
<Tm_T> check if ossing works
<somerville32> The other playres work
<abbas> use xine engine
<somerville32> Ok, it is working now!
<Tm_T> yeah
<Tm_T> somerville32: \o/
<somerville32> Omg... why is this so on and off :-/
<somerville32> Ok, I think I got things working now
<Tm_T> great :)
<somerville32> The funny thing is... I haven't done anything really
<Tm_T> yup
<somerville32> Must be the work of the devil
* somerville32 notices the serial number of the computer is 666
<Tm_T> somerville32: ...and amaroK developes with speed: queuemanager <3 http://www.kapsi.fi/~tm_travolta/kuvat/temp/amarok_007.jpg
<tuerten> hi, i know its probably a stupid problem, but, i installed bittorrent and bittornado through kynaptic but neither appear in my kubuntu apps menu. how do i fix it?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> ok i've come to a conclusion
<liz4rd> whats that
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> that the guy running the mailing lists is very weard
<liz4rd> lol
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> no offence to him
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> just very very strange
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> if you want i can pastebin the e-mails
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> there so odd
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> much more odder than my original idea
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> which was to create a os for a specfic group of people that have nothing
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> >.<
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> dunno maybe it was a dumb idea anyway
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> hey transgress can i pm you?
<transgress> yeah
<_somerville32> Problem: Kynaptic won't load
<_somerville32> nvm
<_somerville32> It is just super slow :P
<penguinboy> evening guys
<penguinboy> welcome utta
<monchy> hey penguin what did you do to liz4rd he's been so quiet lol
<_somerville32> Hey
<penguinboy> i threatened to let transgress loose on him if he didn't shape up
<popeyeray> can java be enabled with ubuntu?
<penguinboy> YES
<monchy> ubuntuguide.org
<sbcl3> popeyeray: what exactly do you need?
<sbcl3> you may need to add a few things to /etc/apt/sources.list
<popeyeray> jdk 1.5 how to enable 
<sbcl3> okay
<sbcl3> yes
<sbcl3> you'll have to add sources
<sbcl3> hold on one second
<popeyeray> i have problems with the etc alternatives 
<_somerville32> Can't you just go to the java site and download the installer?
<popeyeray> no the system java is in usr bin java set hard
<sbcl3> popeyeray:
<sbcl3> deb http://public.planetmirror.com/pub/ubuntu-backports hoary-backports main universe multiverse restricted
<sbcl3> deb http://public.planetmirror.com/pub/ubuntu-backports hoary-extras main universe multiverse restricted
<penguinboy> welcoem Simon
<_Simon> hey guys, I was wondering what the gtk-qt theme package is called, I can't find it anywhere in kynaptic
<sbcl3> add that and then apt-get install sun-j2sdk1.5
<popeyeray> okay i'll try that thanks
<_Simon> gnome apps like firefox look like ass on kubuntu
<_Simon> lol
<sbcl3> thats why theres konqueror
<sbcl3> does gecko actually have any advantages over KHTML?
<_Simon> well it was just an example
<sbcl3> i've found KHTML just as reliable
<_Simon> I'm not doing it for firefox
<_Simon> I just used that for a common known app hehe
<sbcl3> simon: there isn't a qt port for firefox?
<_Simon> like I said, its not firefox I'm worried about
<_Simon> just using it as an example
<sbcl3> i know
<sbcl3> i use about 7 gtk apps on kde
<_pax> _Simon: you need plastikfox theme then we'll talk.
<_Simon> _pax: I'm not looking for firefox, again it was just an example lol
<sbcl3> is there a "keramikfox"?
<_somerville32> I love the plastik theme :)
* sbcl3 loves keramik
<_Simon> I'm looking for general gnome apps to theme with qt using that gtk-qt theme thingy
<_Simon> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=40119
<_Simon> I'm running MonoDevelop on kubuntu, but looks like ass with flat gtk look
<_Simon> but couldn't find that package in kynaptic
<sbcl3> guys...if i've installed an apt with ./configure, and want to upgrade, do i do a "make clean" instead of just plain old "make"?
<_somerville32> Ummm...
<_somerville32> My computer is making weird noises now...
<sbcl3> that can't be good
<popeyeray>  apt-get install sun-j2sdk1.5
<popeyeray> Couldn't find package sun-j2sdk1.5
<popeyeray> It didn't work
<sbcl3> popeyeray: did you refresh the package info?
<sbcl3> (apt-get update)
<popeyeray> okay let me try that
<_Simon> is gtk2-engines-gtk-qt somewhere in the package list for apt? I can't find it anywhere
<sbcl3> or, in kynaptic, hit the refresh button
<_Simon> do I need to add another repository to apt somehow to get gtk2-engines-gtk-qt?
<sbcl3> what does gtk2-engines-gtk-qt do?
<_Simon> it makes your GTK apps take on your current Qt theme
<sbcl3> cool~
<sbcl3> *!
<sbcl3> where can i get that?
<_Simon> yes very, well thats my problem
<sbcl3> hmm
<_Simon> I found forum topics about people doing it, but nobody explains where to get the package from!
<_Simon> like this one
<_Simon> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=40119
* sbcl3 googles
<sbcl3> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=25507
<sbcl3> and this one
<sbcl3> http://everybody.good-day.net/~ikuya/debian/sarge/gtk2-engines-gtk-qt/
<sbcl3> can you get it there?
<_Simon> suppose but I was hoping for a stable ubuntu/kubuntu package
<sbcl3> i don't think there is one
<_Simon> well people in some forums were apt-get the package
<_Simon> but it doesn't find it on my apt
<sbcl3> wait a sec...
<sbcl3> http://packages.ubuntu.com/hoary/kde/gtk2-engines-gtk-qt
<sbcl3> i think that one package is down
<sbcl3> (this was the first google result)
<sbcl3> oh wait
<sbcl3> it does work
<sbcl3> yeah; just go there
<_Simon> ok so why can't we find this with apt then?
<sbcl3> dunno
<sbcl3> goot question
<sbcl3> *good
<sbcl3> how do you install a .deb package?
* _Simon shrugs
<monchy> sudo dpkg -i name.deb
<sbcl3> thanks
<_Simon> monchy: any ideas why apt can't find this package?
<penguinboy> and the prize goes to the monchmeister
<monchy> yay what do i win
<monchy> and it better not be anything homosexual
<_Simon> haha
<penguinboy> a kiss from the Lizrd Man
<monchy> not sure _Simon, btw
<monchy> ew
<penguinboy> monchy loves me even though I have an IRC boyfriend!
<sbcl3> simon: how do we activate/control this?
<monchy> lmao
<_Simon> its supposed to show up under kcontrol, appearance
<sbcl3> the kde control center?
<_Simon> but I can't find the damn package!
<_Simon> yeah
<penguinboy> Monch...Here is Linux for $800.....how do you turn an RPM into a DEB?
<sbcl3> simon: the link i gave you works
<penguinboy> 20 seconds
<_Simon> yeah but I would like to make it work with apt
<penguinboy> 15 seconds monch
<_Simon> is there something you have to do, to get packages from universe?
<monchy> with alien
<penguinboy> no
<monchy> can't remember the exact command
<penguinboy> the command line 
<penguinboy> 10 seconds
<_Simon> huh?
<monchy> go look it up if you need it lol
<_Simon> kynaptic can't search universe repository?
<penguinboy> i thought we were playing Jeopardy
<sbcl3> simon:yeah, it shows up
<monchy> we were? i haven't been paying much attention
<sbcl3> but my gtk apps don't look nice
<penguinboy> sniff sniff...Monch...i can;t believe it...sniff sniff...you are telling me to RTFM!
<monchy> that's right! :p
<sbcl3> simon: might this need a session restart?
<_Simon> no clue, you have to choose a gtk theme
<_Simon> where did you get the deb? I don't see it anywhere :(
<_pax> I just installed gtk2-engines-gtk-qt from synaptic along with 5 other themes
<_Simon> _pax: how!?
<_pax> well search for gtk2-engines-gtk-qt
<_Simon> I search in kynaptic and I don't see it at all
<_Simon> I did, it doesn't show up :(
<_pax> weird
<sbcl3> _pax: i've installed it; how do i activate it?
<_Simon> do I have to add something to my apt list
<_Simon> ?
<sbcl3> all my gtk apps still look real ugly
<_pax> sbcl3: Kontrol center
<_Simon> this is very frustrating.. sigh
<_pax> Control center > Appearence > GTK styles
<_Simon> right when I thought package management was getting user friendly switching from redhat to kubuntu
<penguinboy> Simon download the rpm if you can find it
<_Simon> lol
<sbcl3> _pax: the apps don't change though
<_pax> they should.
<_Simon> I can't find the package anywhere
<sbcl3> hmm
<penguinboy> what are you lookngi for
<sbcl3> seems to work now
<sbcl3> thanks
<_pax> start something like gftp and see the differnce
<_pax> oh, great.
<_Simon> gtk2-engines-gtk-qt 
<_Simon> can't find it anywhere in apt :(
<_Simon> sigh, getting really frustrated
<_pax> wget http://everybody.good-day.net/~ikuya/debian/sarge/gtk2-engines-gtk-qt/gtk2-engines-gtk-qt_0.60-0.1_i386.deb
<_Simon> ok I got it, but why do all the ubuntu forums say just get it from apt
<_Simon> and kubuntu can't find it anywhere
<penguinboy> depends on how good your repository listing is
<penguinboy> does anyone know the proper syntax for makedeb???
<_Simon> what do you mean how good? isn't my repo the same as everyone elses?
<penguinboy> no
<penguinboy> you can customize your list
<LeeJunFan> mine is bigger than yours.
<penguinboy> not everyones source.list is the same
<LeeJunFan> :)
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> anyone know of a really good lcars theme for kubuntu?
<penguinboy> LOL
<penguinboy> LOL
<_Simon> how do you customize it? how do you add so you can get packages from universe?
<_Simon> thats where it says its located
<penguinboy> check www.kde-look.com
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i did
<_pax> _Simon: http://ubuntuguide.org/#extrarepositories
<penguinboy> si
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> there all lcars hybrids
<sbcl3> isn't it kde-look.org?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> nothing really next generation 
<LeeJunFan> _Simon: and man sources.list to understand it.
<_Simon> ok thanks
<_Simon> hmm how did you get it to take on the new theme? it shows up in kcontrol now
<penguinboy> simon from terminal type cd etc/apts
<_Simon> but the app still looks ol
<_Simon> old
<penguinboy> and then sudo pico sources.list
<penguinboy> that will show you your repositiories
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> yea i went ro kde-look and they really arn't lcars :(
<penguinboy> send me your Email and I will send you my sources.list...it is comprehensive
<_Simon> ahh there we go
<_Simon> picked Qt
<_Simon> must be a little bug in the themer, cool this is awesome :)
<_pax> penguinboy: evilhorn@gmail.com
<penguinboy> does anyone know the proper syntax for makedeb
<_Simon> thanks a ton guys!
<_pax> _Simon: that tells me, it's working :)
<_Simon> hehehe
<_Simon> looks much nicer now!
<penguinboy> pax: on its way!
<penguinboy> does anyone know the proper syntax for makedeb
<penguinboy> hey buddy boy
<penguinboy> make way for the Linux god
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> steps aside ^_^
<penguinboy> O_o
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> anyone here know what  talisman is?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i tryed google but don't seem to be able to find anything on it
<penguinboy> O_o
<penguinboy> p_O
<penguinboy> help makedeb
<penguinboy> Jeezis how do you turn an rpm into a deb
<crimsun> use alien
<penguinboy> yes i know...but i would like to kniow the script
<crimsun> alien -i foo.rpm
<penguinboy> thans
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> how to install a theme for kde?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> theres a readme file but nothing it contains tells you how to install the theme
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> ?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> hello?
<penguinboy> OCTANE!
<penguinboy> i need your help buddy boy
<Octane> penguinboy, whats up man
<penguinboy> i need to install shockwave, flash, and azureus
<penguinboy> i downloaded the flash tarball and ran tar
<penguinboy> do i need to do more>?
<Octane> uhm
<penguinboy> like make install
<Octane> you run x86 or 64?
<penguinboy> x86
<LeeJunFan> penguinboy: hehe, then consider yourself over 1/2 way there :)
<penguinboy> lol
<penguinboy> lol
<penguinboy> lol
<penguinboy> what do i do next then LeeJunFan 
<penguinboy> i tried ./configure, make, and make install but got errors
<LeeJunFan> you need to copy the libs from the flash tarball to your plugins dir.
<penguinboy> you gotta be kidding
<LeeJunFan> penguinboy: there's nothing to config/make since it's binary only.
<penguinboy> penguinboy@desktop:~/Desktop/install_flash_player_7_linux$ ls
<penguinboy> flashplayer-installer  flashplayer.xpt  libflashplayer.so  Readme.htm  Readme.txt
<penguinboy> this is the content of the directory
<LeeJunFan> junfan@jkd:~/.mozilla/plugins$ ls
<LeeJunFan> flashplayer.xpt  libflashplayer.so
<penguinboy> yes I see the readme.txt but asking is so muchmore fun
<LeeJunFan> just copy those 2 files to ~/.mozilla/plugins/.
<penguinboy> penguinboy@desktop:~/Desktop/install_flash_player_7_linux$ cd ~/.mozilla/plugins/
<penguinboy> bash: cd: /home/penguinboy/.mozilla/plugins/: No such file or directory
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> is .xpm a valid theme file for kubuntu
<LeeJunFan> mkdir -p ~/.mozilla/plugins
<penguinboy> then just copy
<LeeJunFan> yeah
<penguinboy> would the suntax be copy /home/penguinboy/Dekstop/install_flash_player_7_linux/flashplayer.xpt /home/penguinboy/.mozilla/plugins/???
<penguinboy> nope 
<LeeJunFan> cp
<penguinboy> why didn;t this work????
<penguinboy> penguinboy@desktop:~/.mozilla/plugins$ cp flashplayer.xpt home/penguinboy/.mozilla/plugins/
<penguinboy> cp: cannot stat `flashplayer.xpt': No such file or directory
<penguinboy> the tilde
<penguinboy> no tilde
<LeeJunFan> you aren't in the directory where the file is.
<LeeJunFan> so cp doesn't see it.
<penguinboy> no what?
<penguinboy> now
<penguinboy> enguinboy@desktop:~/.mozilla/plugins$ cp flashplayer.xpt home/penguinboy/.mozilla/plugins/
<penguinboy> cp: cannot stat `flashplayer.xpt': No such file or directory
<LeeJunFan> you still aren't in the dir where flashplayer.xpt is, you are in the dir where it's going to go.
<LeeJunFan> you can specify the path of where it is and give . as the destination.
<LeeJunFan> ie. cp ~/<wherever the fuck the dir is>/flashplayer.xpt .
<LeeJunFan> means to copy from ~/<wherever the fuck the dir is>/flashplayer.xpt    and put it in your current directory (.)
<penguinboy> penguinboy@desktop:~/install_flash_player_7_linux$ ls
<penguinboy> flashplayer-installer  flashplayer.xpt  libflashplayer.so  Readme.htm  Readme.txt
<penguinboy> penguinboy@desktop:~/install_flash_player_7_linux$ cp flashplayer.xpt home/penguinboy/~/.mozilla/plugins/
<penguinboy> cp: cannot create regular file `home/penguinboy/~/.mozilla/plugins/flashplayer.xpt': No such file or directory
<penguinboy> penguinboy@desktop:~/install_flash_player_7_linux$       
<LeeJunFan> what's wrong with this destination? home/penguinboy/~/.mozilla/plugins/flashplayer.xpt
<penguinboy> calgon take me away
<penguinboy> oops
<LeeJunFan> you must be an old bastard like me to remember that calgon shit.
<penguinboy> lol
<penguinboy> 25
<Brazmetal> Hey people... Could someone take a look at my thread at ubuntuforums.org??? It's a printer problem
<penguinboy> okay files copied...now what LeeJunFan 
<Brazmetal> Hey people... Could someone take a look at my thread at ubuntuforums.org??? It's a printer problem
<penguinboy> sorry....I do nto know printers
<Brazmetal> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=221732#post221732
<LeeJunFan> penguinboy: you should be good to go.
<penguinboy> gracias
<LeeJunFan> penguinboy: load up firefox or mozilla and type in the address bar: about:plugins
<penguinboy> now can you aptitude get shockwave or is it a tarball?
<LeeJunFan> it should show you the installed plugins, and flash should be in the list.
<LeeJunFan> Don't know that shockwave is avail for linux?
<LeeJunFan> penguinboy: afaik just flashplayer is.
<penguinboy> flash is there!
<penguinboy> gracias mi amigo
<LeeJunFan> http://www.petitiononline.com/linuxswp/petition.html
<LeeJunFan> you're welcome
<LeeJunFan> Brazmetal: do you have a ppd driver for your printer from linuxprinting.org?
<penguinboy> there are now 10,588 signatures
<Brazmetal> LeeJunFan, yes... It comes with cupsys
<LeeJunFan> Brazmetal: but the one from the site is likely newer and may include fixes. ie - the one included in hoary doesn't work with my laserjet1012, but the one from the site does.
<[ADULT_SWIM] > um is a .xpm file a valid theme file?
<penguinboy> penguinboy@desktop:~/Desktop/Downloads/Azureus$ bunzip2 Azureus_2.3.0.2_linux.GTK.tar.bz2
<penguinboy> penguinboy@desktop:~/Desktop/Downloads/Azureus$ ls
<penguinboy> Azureus_2.3.0.2_linux.GTK.tar
<penguinboy> penguinboy@desktop:~/Desktop/Downloads/Azureus$               
<penguinboy> ubuntu:  what do I do now???  
<penguinboy> do I tar it
<[ADULT_SWIM] > can anyone help me install a theme (think it's a theme) in kubuntu?
<[ADULT_SWIM] > i'm having a hard time trying to figure it out
* ..[topic/#kubuntu:[ADULT_SWIM] ] : 78
<[ADULT_SWIM] > um ok
<[ADULT_SWIM] > diden't mean to >.<
* topic unset by [ADULT_SWIM]  on #kubuntu
<[ADULT_SWIM] > there it's back to normal >.<
* ..[topic/#kubuntu:_pax] : "http://www.kubuntu.org/~amu/kubuntu-5.04.3-i386-live.iso | KDE 3.4.1: deb http://kubuntu.org/hoary-kde341 hoary-updates main | Unofficial Kubuntu FAQ http://kudos.berlios.de/ | Wiki Transition Tuesday | Use archive.ubuntu.com if us.archive.ubuntu.com gives md5sum errors | sudo sed -e 's/us.archive/archive/' -i /etc/apt/sources.list".
<[ADULT_SWIM] > whoa neat
<[ADULT_SWIM] > well at least theres something usefull there now
<[ADULT_SWIM] > so no one knows how to install a theme
<_pax> what kinda theme?
<[ADULT_SWIM] > it's a star trek theme for kde 
<[ADULT_SWIM] > but theme manager dosen't see it
<[ADULT_SWIM] > and i can't figure out the documentation
<_pax> no readme?
<[ADULT_SWIM] > it's beyond my lvl of understanding at this time
<[ADULT_SWIM] > yea there is but nothing that indicates what to do
<[ADULT_SWIM] > it just tells who made it basicly
<[ADULT_SWIM] > there is 1 file in there called lcars441.schema
<[ADULT_SWIM] > and one that looks like a gear that says LCARS_ACCESS_441.themerc
<[ADULT_SWIM] > but that it 
<[ADULT_SWIM] > _pax you there?
<_pax> yes sir
<[ADULT_SWIM] > oh ok any ideas?
<_pax> if the theme is a mes can't you find a better one?
<[ADULT_SWIM] > i could try
<PaloDeQueso> So I'm trying to manually install the latest nvidia drivers and I got to the point where it wants to start compiling, like it found /usr/src/linux and was happy, but then it gave an error message say ing I should read the log and exited :( So I read the log and I can't make haeads or tails of it, perhaps someone can help?
<duende> Anyone know how to stop konqueror from auto-opening a deb file in kate?  When i look in file associations, it associates it with ark, but when i click on a deb file on kde-apps.org, it autoopens in kate
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i was just wondering are there diffrent k-bars avalible?
* monchy drops a pin
* monchy drops another pin
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> it eccos throughout the room ^_^
<monchy> so dead in here tonight
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> yea
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i just got outta the shower lol
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> it's been dead for like 2 hours
<liz4rd> FUCK
<liz4rd> CHEESE
<liz4rd> happy?
<liz4rd> :P
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> lol
<liz4rd> lets start somethign to talk aboutthen
<monchy> your lucky penguin isn't here foamy
<liz4rd> i'm bored aswell
<monchy> he'd jump on you
<liz4rd> probly
<liz4rd> then whip it out
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> why?
<liz4rd> cuz he's homo
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> O_o
<liz4rd> we dont know why he hasnt let the joke die
<liz4rd> we think he achully likes me
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> O_o
<liz4rd> yeah i know :P
<monchy> he's going to propose to you 1 of these days liz lol
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> how'd it start
<liz4rd> i wouldnt doubt it
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> creepy
<liz4rd> monchy explain
<monchy> explain what
<liz4rd> how this all started
<liz4rd> with penguinboy
<monchy> i can't remember
<liz4rd> fucking stoner
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> wow
<monchy> lol
<liz4rd> well i'll explain then
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> <--same ^_^
<monchy> i like the drink
<liz4rd> ,-- aswell ^_^
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> wine rocks ^_^
<monchy> canadian club, crown royal
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> wine and weed the perfect breakfast
<monchy> had this homemade moonshine once and i almost died
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> ouch
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i just tryed a new drink
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> uv vodka and sprite
<liz4rd> ok well this one day i thought it would be funny to come on to someone in here and he poped up and then...he went along with it and ever since he hasnt let it die calling me cupcake and shit
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> it rocks so hard core
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> omg
<liz4rd> i kknow
<monchy> ah i used to be able to drink vodka
<monchy> now the smell makes me sick
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> that so sucks when a joke backfires
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> not this shit it smells like blue berrys
<liz4rd> yeah, so we think hes gonna try asking me to marry him 
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> ouch
<liz4rd> i think i got to find away to let him down...easyu
<monchy> change your name and get plastic surgery
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> tell him your with another man
<liz4rd> that will do it
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> O_o
<liz4rd> thanks monchy
<liz4rd> your so clever
<liz4rd> ...
<monchy> yeah you could be with foamy lol
<liz4rd> not
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> O_o
<liz4rd> lol yeah then penguinboy will get jelouse
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> lol
<liz4rd> wate no then transgress will go after foamy
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> gross 
<liz4rd> i mean
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> he's kinda weard sometimes
<liz4rd> with a gun
<monchy> shit who cares i just don't want to see 'snickerdoodle' on my screen anymore
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> lol
<liz4rd> like freek out on you :P
<monchy> who the hell says snickerdoodle
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> ??
<liz4rd> yeah thats one thing he does alot
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> are there diffrent types of k-bar you can get?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> instead of this blocky thing?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> and snikerdoodle what the hells that?
<liz4rd> its a name he calles me
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> sounds like gross
<liz4rd> no kidinh
<monchy> theres a bunch of names but i cant remember
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> hey call him a buttdart
<monchy> just snickerdoodle bc its so homo
<liz4rd> his screennames penguinboy so if you see him around yell at him and tell him i died
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> and tell him to go away 
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> lol
<anti-penguinboy> ^_^
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i freakin hate it when a joke backfires
<anti-penguinboy> yeah
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> makes me want to kill the sonofabitch that made it happen
<anti-penguinboy> lol
<monchy> so he should kill himself? lol
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> hmmm that sounds about right
<anti-penguinboy> i agree
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> maybe hang himself by his balls with fishooks and get hit by a semi?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> then backed over just to make shure?
<anti-penguinboy> oh your good
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> >insert evil smile and laugh here<
<anti-penguinboy> ^-^
<anti-penguinboy> ^_^*
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i know give him a "lament configureation
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> it's kinda sad but the cube from hellraser actually exists irl
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> as well as about 300 other creations
<anti-penguinboy> lol
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i thought it was just a movie prop
<anti-penguinboy> :P
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> http://www.pyramid-gallery.com/index.html#1749
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> you can by replicas here
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> http://www.fortunecity.com/victorian/hillcrest/76/hellraiser/lemarchard-history.html
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> and here is his story
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> or whats known of it
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> actually kind of creppy
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> creepy even
* ..[topic/#kubuntu:ChurcH_of_FoamY] : it might be for kubuntu but right now it's the "Dead Zone"
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> so is it dead in here or what?
<crimsun> please restore the topic.
<monchy> yes i believe so
<monchy> anyone can change it? oO
* ..[topic/#kubuntu:mrmanic] : "http://www.kubuntu.org/~amu/kubuntu-5.04.3-i386-live.iso | KDE 3.4.1: deb http://kubuntu.org/hoary-kde341 hoary-updates main | Unofficial Kubuntu FAQ http://kudos.berlios.de/ | Wiki Transition Tuesday | Use archive.ubuntu.com if us.archive.ubuntu.com gives md5sum errors | sudo sed -e 's/us.archive/archive/' -i /etc/apt/sources.list".
<Philip_LeMarchan> yea
<Philip_LeMarchan> for some reason i gusse
<mrmanic> Probably because there are never any ops here.
<PhilipLeMarchand> oh
<PhilipLeMarchand> i wasent trying to be rud
<PhilipLeMarchand> i'm sorry
<monchy> bbl
* mrmanic is away (going offline)
<Ghetek> i have a remote share in my "remote:/" dirctory that i made via the "add network share" folder. the share accesses an FTP and i have my kopete set to go into that share folder and drop an html file that says my current online status. the problem is that every time that kopete wants to upload it to that ftp folder, KDE asks for a password and i have to enter it every time. any ideas?
* mrmanic is away (going offline)
<liz4rd> OMG PEOPLE TALK
<liz4rd> ASK SHIT
<liz4rd> ...cheese
<liz4rd> k
<liz4rd> i'm done
<sirukin> hmm
<sirukin> it's 3 am
<liz4rd> 2:40 for me
<liz4rd> :P
<sirukin> close enough
<liz4rd> :P
<liz4rd> what are you doing then?
<sirukin> going to bed soonish
<liz4rd> ish
<liz4rd> :P
<sirukin> lain-ep11
<liz4rd> hey
<iulik> hi
<iulik> how can i install kubuntu from ubuntu ?
<thoreauputic> iulik: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<thoreauputic> iulik: that's it
<iulik> i tried this but it won't work
<thoreauputic> sure it works - I've done it :/
<iulik> let me tell you what it's saying:
<iulik> Reading package lists... Done
<iulik> Building dependency tree... Done
<iulik> E: Couldn't find package kubuntu-desktop
<iulik> :(
<thoreauputic> iulik: your /etc/apt/sources.list is incomplete
<iulik> and how can i complete it?
<thoreauputic> iulik: have you altered your sources at all?
<iulik> i'm new in linux
<thoreauputic> OK
<iulik> this is my first linux installation
<liz4rd> yay
<liz4rd> welcome
<iulik> learning :)
<thoreauputic> iulik: do you know how to edit a file or do you want to point-and-click?
<iulik> :) ofcourse?
<thoreauputic> iulik: you can enable sources in the package manager ( synaptic)
<liz4rd> use aptitude or apt-getr
<otep> ei
<liz4rd> get*
<DanielC> Hey, where could I see some screenshots of kubuntu?
<liz4rd> Daniel: google?
<DanielC> I tried.
<DanielC> :(
<iulik> i tried this but i could't find kde
<thoreauputic> iulik: if you don't mind a bit of simple editing, do this:
<DanielC> I'm looking around kubuntu.org
<cazabam> DanielC: http://shots.osdir.com/slideshows/slideshow.php?release=286&slide=1
<DanielC> thanks
<iulik> i edit sources.list
<thoreauputic> iulik: sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list    and remove the # mark from the lines starting with "deb"
<iulik> i did that, i'm trying to install
<thoreauputic> then sudo apt-get update
<thoreauputic> well, if it can't find kubuntu-desktop you made a mistake
<iulik> no such file or directory
<iulik> W: Couldn't stat source package list http://ro.archive.ubuntu.com hoary/universe Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/ro.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_hoary_universe_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<iulik> what shoul i do in this case?
<thoreauputic> iulik: try a different mirror perhaps - remove the ro. from all lines so you have archive.ubuntu.com
<thoreauputic> don't forget to reload/update after editing
<thoreauputic> archive.ubuntu.com is the default server ( in the UK i think)
<iulik> Reading package lists... Done
<iulik> Building dependency tree... Done
<iulik> W: Couldn't stat source package list http://archive.ubuntu.com hoary/universe Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_hoary_universe_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<iulik> what server should i try?
<thoreauputic> iulik: that's odd - maybe they are synching the server - try again in an hour or two perhaps
<iulik> ok
<iulik> i will
<thoreauputic> iulik: are you sure your sources.list is correct? It's easy to get it slightly wrong and not notice...
<Kamping_Kaiser> like a space at the start or end :S
<iulik> look:
<iulik> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary universe
<iulik> deb-src http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary universe
<iulik> deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary-security main restricted
<iulik> deb-src http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary-security main restricted
<iulik> deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary-security universe
<iulik> deb-src http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary-security universe
<iulik> i think is ok
<liz4rd> OMG REPOS!!!
<liz4rd> :P
<thoreauputic> iulik: no
<Kamping_Kaiser> :P
<iulik> no :)
<thoreauputic> iulik: where is main?
<thoreauputic> iulik: you have security, but you've lost main
<iulik> what main?
<thoreauputic> iulik: I can show you mine in #flood if you wish
<thoreauputic> iulik: main is the most imposrtant repo :)
<iulik> ok
<iulik> show me 
<thoreauputic> iulik: /join #flood
<iulik> i am on #flood
<liz4rd> pastebin.com
<thoreauputic> iulik: got it?
<iulik> yes
<Kamping_Kaiser> do Kubuntu have thier own reppos?
<liz4rd> yes
<Kamping_Kaiser> oh, i thought they used ubuntus
<thoreauputic> Kamping_Kaiser: umm... the repos are the same except for security I think
<liz4rd> yeah
<Kamping_Kaiser> oh OK. 
<Kamping_Kaiser> might record that... i thought they were the same
<thoreauputic> Kamping_Kaiser: they are mostly
<iulik> W: Couldn't stat source package list http://au.archive.ubuntu.com hoary/main Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/au.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_hoary_main_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<thoreauputic> Kamping_Kaiser: this is the only extra line I have:
<thoreauputic> deb http://kubuntu.org/ hoary-updates main
<Kamping_Kaiser> OK. didnt know you were in aust :o
<DanielC> http://linuxtoday.com/infrastructure/2005062000926RVSW#talkback_area
<iulik> yes but is shoul work
<DanielC> 
<iulik> doesn't mather the country (i think)
<Kamping_Kaiser> i get them from Internode, so countires irellevent
<thoreauputic> iulik: that list works fine - something else is wrong then
<Kamping_Kaiser> but no, it's not a problem afaik
<thoreauputic> iulik: you did do ` sudo apt-get update ` ?
<thoreauputic> or reload in synaptic
<thoreauputic> actually the au. machine is in the UK - heh :)
<iulik> i updated now, i think it works
<iulik> how long you use linux?
<thoreauputic> iulik: update each time you use synaptic or apt - it makes sure you have a complete up to date listing
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol theor
<thoreauputic> iulik: about 2 and a half years
<iulik> ok
<thoreauputic> Kamping_Kaiser: you're with internode? Happy with them?
<Kamping_Kaiser> hell yes :D
<thoreauputic> Kamping_Kaiser: I'm considering them as ISP
* Kamping_Kaiser == internode fanboy && linux fanboy :O
<thoreauputic> heheh
<Kamping_Kaiser> thoreauputic, they mirror lots of Linux, so if that's your thing, they are greate
<thoreauputic> Kamping_Kaiser: they keep the Ubuntu repos up to date ?
<Kamping_Kaiser> yes
<Kamping_Kaiser> usualy they are less then 12 hours out
<thoreauputic> good :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> the list of files they have is 125MB  :S
<Kamping_Kaiser> they have about 1.6TB of data IIRC
<thoreauputic> Kamping_Kaiser: I've heard good things about them
<Kamping_Kaiser> Internode users don't like people talking badness about thier isp... 
<Kamping_Kaiser> whether it's true or not
<thoreauputic> heheh - you drank all the kool-aid then ;-) ?
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol. i don't drink it ;)
<thoreauputic> Kamping_Kaiser: you're in WA right ?
<Kamping_Kaiser> nope. SA
<thoreauputic> ah
<Kamping_Kaiser> home of Internode ;)
* Kamping_Kaiser wants to go home to tas
<thoreauputic> internode are SA based I believe ?
<Kamping_Kaiser> yes
<Kamping_Kaiser> and agile, thier sister company
* thoreauputic is in NSW
<Kamping_Kaiser> o_0 full on
<Kamping_Kaiser> who you with now?
<thoreauputic> Kamping_Kaiser: oh, I'm still on dialup with optusnet :(
<thoreauputic> optus is OK though
<Kamping_Kaiser> oh .... :(
<iulik> WARNING: The following packages cannot be authenticated!
<iulik>   kaffeine knetworkconf
<iulik> i got that answer (up )
<Kamping_Kaiser> O-o
<thoreauputic> iulik: oh - just ignore that
<iulik> ok
<Kamping_Kaiser> yeh, pres y
<thoreauputic> it's because your gpg keys are wrong
<iulik> sorry, but i don't know what is a gcp key?
<thoreauputic> it's a key that allows the server to authenticate - as you are using the righ tserver, i wouldn't worry
<iulik> what shoul i know aboun (in) linux ?
<thoreauputic> gpg = gnu privacy guard or something like that (not sure)
<iulik> for a beginner?
<Kamping_Kaiser> when your working on cray, then you care, if not, it's not a problem ;) securitys not that big an isue
<thoreauputic> iulik: that's like asking "what should I know about the Universe?"
<thoreauputic> heh
<iulik> :))
<thoreauputic> iulik: have a look at http://tuxfiles.org
<iulik> how it got in this stage :)  (joking)
<thoreauputic> iulik: and the ubuntu wiki
<iulik> k
<Kamping_Kaiser> i have about 200 mb of ebooks etc ready for download...
<iulik> where?
<Kamping_Kaiser> the wiki?
<Kamping_Kaiser> ubuntulinux.org/wiki
<Kamping_Kaiser> and ubuntuguide.org
<Kamping_Kaiser> and ubuntuforums.org are good
<iulik> no, the adress where you have 200 mb of ebooks
<Kamping_Kaiser> from all over the place.
<unome> Any recent interesting ebooks?
<Kamping_Kaiser> havent looked at any. just got pointed at them. still have to look
<unome> ah
<Kamping_Kaiser> hi chameleon22
<Kamping_Kaiser> what do people think of python as a language?
<Chameleon22> ello all
<liz4rd> Chameleon22 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<liz4rd> *tackles*
<Kamping_Kaiser> :)
<Chameleon22> i personaly dont like it but it is gaining a very big industry follwoing 
<Kamping_Kaiser> any particular reason you don't like it?
<liz4rd> i have alwasy wanted to learn python
<Chameleon22> and its quiet powerful in terms of what you can do with it although OO parts of it look they were "grafted" on later
<Chameleon22> i dont like it... dont like language syntax lol
<Chameleon22> thats about the only reason 
<Chameleon22> everything else is great about that language but i already know enough to learn that one :p
<Kamping_Kaiser> i have nothing to compare it with realy. i did a bit of cpp before, and some bash now. no real coding at all thought
<Kamping_Kaiser> *though
<Chameleon22> well cpp will let you learn most languages quiet fast 
<Chameleon22> as will c
<unome> when setting a browser as default (to pick up clicked links), what do you end the comand with? u% ?
<Chameleon22> although i think java or c# is excellent as a first language
<liz4rd> i want python to be my first
<liz4rd> XD that sounded wrong
<liz4rd> mmmmm i love lizards :P
<Chameleon22> liz4yes it did my yuong friend
<unome> trying to set firefox as the default in Kubuntu
<Chameleon22> liz4rd, i wouldnt recomend it 
<liz4rd> nothign els seems easyer
<Chameleon22> Java or C# .... 
<liz4rd> nah
<liz4rd> i hate java with a passion
<liz4rd> "{
<liz4rd> :P*
<Chameleon22> umm i dont think you are in a position to say yuong grasshopper
<Chameleon22> java and c# is the way of the future man
<Kamping_Kaiser> mores the pity :(
<liz4rd> :( *bows head* yes great locust
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol
<Chameleon22> and java and c# are ALMOST the same syntax and theory and fucking concept wise
<liz4rd> cool
<Chameleon22> infact when i first saw c sharp i thought it was java lol
<liz4rd> lol
<Kamping_Kaiser> i want to learn assembler.
<Kamping_Kaiser> just need to learn somthing first
<Chameleon22> Kamping_/me knocks Kamping_Kaiser out
<unome> Anyone?
<Kamping_Kaiser> not sure unome
<Chameleon22> Kamping_Kaiser, i can code Motorolla 68000 Asembler lol
* liz4rd bows to Chameleon22......you have great knowledge to share master
<Chameleon22> unome, dont know
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol. 
<Chameleon22> eh hardly a master, aprentice jedi more like it lol
<Kamping_Kaiser> i want to do 8086 and X86
<liz4rd> LMAO
<Kamping_Kaiser> heh 
<mindspin> unome in kcontrol ?
<Chameleon22> Kamping_Kaiser, ye they are great if you into writing cracks ;)
<liz4rd> i watched revenge of the sith yesterday
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol
<Kamping_Kaiser> i have an 8086
<Chameleon22> my gf dragged me to see it, i hate star wars 
<unome> mindspin: yes, but what do you end firefox with? firefox u% ?
<Kamping_Kaiser> chameleon22 realy?
<Chameleon22> ye
<Kamping_Kaiser> you hate it?
<Kamping_Kaiser> the new ones or all of it?
<Chameleon22> well i dont, i am indifferent to them 
<Chameleon22> indifferent to all of them 
<liz4rd> i thought it was cool
<liz4rd> not a fan tho
<Chameleon22> each to their own 
<Chameleon22> any way ... Java and now C# as well are 2 languages that will 1. give you excellent  understanding of different concepts and will also 2. teach you good coding habbits and 3. being derived from C thaht can be assumed to have a "classical" syntax will let you learn most programming languages in about a week
<liz4rd> what about a 10th grade 16 year old as my self?
<Chameleon22> liz4rd, as your first language
<Chameleon22> ?
<liz4rd> yeah
<Chameleon22> Java or C#
<Kamping_Kaiser> if you got time cred liz4rd.. i looked in class 10, didnt have time
<Chameleon22> i like java cause i know it, but C# and .NET in general fetches some serious money right now
<mindspin> unome:kcontrol->kde components->file associations
<mindspin> firefox %u
<unome> not working for me
<mindspin> called it with sudo?
<Chameleon22> liz4rd, BUT java is currently more widely used and definately has greater support then .net as of now 
<unome> ofcourse not
<mindspin> have a try
<Kamping_Kaiser> liz4rd, your in a possition to learn what's popular in 5 years...
<Kamping_Kaiser> that's what you should do
<mindspin> i mean kcontrol
<unome> why would I start a browser as root?
<mindspin> not firefox
<opi> Chameleon22: yet, C# will catch up
<opi> Chameleon22: Java out-of-the-box experience on Linux is far worse than Mono/C#
<liz4rd> i was thinking about learning C
<opi> Chameleon22: when I had to decite what language should I pick up next, I decited to go with C#
<opi> liz4rd: it's a bit old now ;-)
<Chameleon22> opi, well as i said there are pros and cons of both 
<opi> Chameleon22: yup, sure they are
<liz4rd> opiL yeah thats why my second would be python
<Chameleon22> opi, but definately agree C# is gaining same momentum as java in late 90's
<Chameleon22> so yeah definately will catch up 
<Chameleon22> liz4rd, python should NOT be your 1st language!
<liz4rd> ok fine :P
<Chameleon22> infact most universities do it in order
<Chameleon22> Java/C# then C then everything else
<Chameleon22> C will teach you stuff about programming that you would never learn otherwise
<Chameleon22> like very low stuff
<Chameleon22> low level i mean 
<liz4rd> mmmm
<Chameleon22> the stuff all modern languages hide from you 
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol
<liz4rd> its this is hard
<Chameleon22> ?
<liz4rd> picking a  first lang
<opi> C? C can be tricky
<Chameleon22> opi, can be?
<Chameleon22> it fucking most definately is 
<opi> well, it is tricky
<opi> :-)
<opi> I didn't wanted to scare him :D
<Chameleon22> but you are not a developer untill you know C
<Chameleon22> C is the foundation of all modern programming!
<opi> I know C, but I feel pain if I have to do something in it again ;-)
<Chameleon22> opi, hehe same
<Chameleon22> pain and enosiating feeling
<opi> but yes
<opi> C syntax is shared among PHP, C#, C++, Java, Nemerle
<opi> so when you know C, you only need to learn differences
<opi> liz4rd: you'll see. When a sentence: A pointer to a array of pointer that leads to the structure start to make sens, you're at home
<Chameleon22> not just that 
<opi> liz4rd: then drop it, and try something from higher level :-)
<Chameleon22> C will teach you data structures
<opi> and about memoryleaks ;D
<Chameleon22> one of the most important aspect of development!
<Chameleon22> ROFL
<Chameleon22> *nods to opi 
<Chameleon22> thats why u use a profiler
<opi> OK, I need to pick up some books from library
<Chameleon22> opi, maybe i can help you out
<Chameleon22> what do you nee
<Chameleon22> d
<opi> you can not, I'm sure :)
<Chameleon22> ok
<liz4rd> opi: i only know what a programing language is and somewhat how to program but other than that i know nothing
<opi> I'm getting'em for my girlfirend
<opi> Chameleon22: she's studding a knowledge about culture
<Chameleon22> opi, uh ok, thought you meant computer books
<Chameleon22> opi, artsy type ay 
<opi> Chameleon22: naa, I have my shelf :-)
<opi> Chameleon22: ay
<liz4rd> so i still dont know what language to pick :P
<opi> liz4rd: pick up C or C++
<Chameleon22> NO
<Chameleon22> liz4rd, Java or C# as your first langues
<opi> liz4rd: I bet there's a ton of books that learns you from the start
<Chameleon22> C as second
<Chameleon22> and you mentioned python - thats 3rd
<opi> liz4rd: really? I would recomend C.. but I'm old, when I started there where Basic and ASM 6502 ;)
<liz4rd> i mean tutorials that teach you as if you have never touched a language befor
<Kamping_Kaiser> FIGHT!
<Kamping_Kaiser> bash :O
<Chameleon22> opi, would you like to bash Kamping_Kaiser ?
<Chameleon22> :p
<Chameleon22> ill hold him down 
* Kamping_Kaiser reaches for /bin/tch
<liz4rd> Chameleon22: we think penguinboy is really homo
<opi> Chameleon22: naaa, I've got my club :P
<Kamping_Kaiser> back off!
<Chameleon22> wow
<opi> OK, I need to go to this library
<opi> ttfn
<Chameleon22> ied pay to see a penguin being sodomised by another
<Kamping_Kaiser> later
<Chameleon22> ROFL
<Chameleon22> later 
<liz4rd> :P
<Chameleon22> any way 
<Chameleon22> C doesnt teach object orientated concepts 
<Chameleon22> java and c# are based on OO so you will be forced to learn
<Chameleon22> you only need to know C enough to understand how things work under the hood
<liz4rd> but java is slow
<liz4rd> :P
<liz4rd> and i only know how to work gcc :P
<Chameleon22> only as a desktop app
<Kamping_Kaiser> cred!
<Chameleon22> as a server app and most of them are its rather fast 
<Kamping_Kaiser> i got nfi how to use a compiler
<liz4rd> and python
* Kamping_Kaiser downloads intel compiler 8.1
<Chameleon22> liz4rd, to tell you the truth all languages are the same speed wise , C and c++ are fastest anything else is about the same
<liz4rd> python is the future :P
<Kamping_Kaiser> interperated vs compiled must be different?
* Chameleon22 slaps liz4rd 
<liz4rd> *bows* sorry master
<Chameleon22> Kamping_Kaiser, interperated vs byte code you mean lol
<Kamping_Kaiser> :P
<Chameleon22> and those 2 are the same shit 
<Chameleon22> infact i can get PHP to go as well as Java !
<Chameleon22> and using zend optimiser .... weeeeeeeeee
<Chameleon22> and on that note i am going to go and write some code... *waves
<Kamping_Kaiser> bye
* Kamping_Kaiser considders a trip to the browser for 8086/7 assemlber instructions
<liz4rd> Chameleon22: i have you on msn would you be willing to teach me my first programming language?
<Chameleon22> liz4rd, i can help you with some particular questions, but not as a tutor
<liz4rd> dammit
<liz4rd> alright
<Chameleon22> i am not expensive though 
<Chameleon22> say AU$50/hr
<Chameleon22> ;)
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol. so basicly free ;)
<liz4rd> thats not what you said last night ;)
<Chameleon22> liz4rd, last night i was with yoru mom 
<Chameleon22> i dont charge the woman 
<Chameleon22> Kamping_Kaiser, where are you from ?
<liz4rd> oh...your good
<liz4rd> :P
<Chameleon22> hehehe
<Kamping_Kaiser> from Tas, in Adelaide hills
<Chameleon22> Kamping_Kaiser, uh fuck ye 
<Chameleon22> Kamping_Kaiser, what do you do ?
<Kamping_Kaiser> I'm a volenteer with ITShare atm, but i need to go get a job
<Kamping_Kaiser> and somehow i became sysadmin for a Linux network...
<Chameleon22> and you telling me i am free?
<Kamping_Kaiser> god knows why
<Chameleon22> lol
<Chameleon22> ;)
<Kamping_Kaiser> :)
<Chameleon22> ok me go now
<Chameleon22> *waves
<Kamping_Kaiser> OK. later ;)
<Kamping_Kaiser> *returns main focus to #ubuntu*
<Chameleon22> KUbuntu dickhead , ubuntu is next door
<Chameleon22> :p
<liz4rd> LMAO
<Kamping_Kaiser> no, i  said it right
<liz4rd> :'( I CANT PICK ONE 
<Chameleon22> liz4rd, java
<liz4rd> Chameleon22 hold me
<liz4rd> XD
<liz4rd> what comfort
<Chameleon22> arghhhhhhhhhh 
<Chameleon22> fuck i need to code
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol
<Chameleon22> i try to get out and they pull me back in !
* Kamping_Kaiser kicks chameleon22
<liz4rd> but i like how i can just run my .py files instead of compiling shit and trying again then recompiling
<Chameleon22> ohhh its on niga!
<Chameleon22> it on!
<Chameleon22> lol
<Chameleon22> i am like 2 classes away of completing my sms gateway code
<Chameleon22> liz4rd, stopit, i told you my opinion now make up your own mind
<liz4rd> ....yes sir...
<Kamping_Kaiser> liz4rd, now go and learn ada
<Kamping_Kaiser> and see ppls eyes roll up
<liz4rd> FUCK YOU THEN I'M LEARNING JAVA AND THATS FINAL
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol. 
<Kamping_Kaiser> commitment. 
<Chameleon22> Kamping_Kaiser, you mention ada again and i will sodomise you with a dead ferret
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol, it's that bad is it... OK
<liz4rd> Chameleon22's fav word of the day is......(drum rool): sodomise
<Chameleon22> hehe
<Chameleon22> nah its my fav word full stop
<liz4rd> lol
<Chameleon22> Kamping_Kaiser, ada and java = australian defence forces language of choice
<Kamping_Kaiser> ada was made by US govt IIRC
<Chameleon22> no idea 
<Chameleon22> sounds about right though 
<Kamping_Kaiser> probably why we use it
<Riddell> liz4rd: don't use language like that in this channel
<liz4rd> i'm sorry
<Riddell> Chameleon22: same
<liz4rd> its not his fault
<liz4rd> i keep him in my basment
<liz4rd> it does that to people
<Chameleon22> Riddell, what?
<liz4rd> he's complaining
<Kamping_Kaiser> be nice to him... he's got a point
<liz4rd> i apolagized
<Chameleon22> well i dont see why, sodomy is a literature term , precisely like bitch, fuck and EVEN anus
<liz4rd> night everyone tho
<ekCo> does anyone know how to get teamspeak working on 64bit ubuntu?
<Kamping_Kaiser> night liz4rd
<Chameleon22> infact most were derived from latin and are widely used
<liz4rd> Chameleon22: oh your good :P
<Chameleon22> see ya liz4rd 
* mode/#kubuntu [+o Riddell]  by ChanServ
<ekCo> anyone at all?
<Chameleon22> ekCo, sorry not me, i think i saw yoru post on mailing list though 
<Chameleon22> so maybe will get a reply.. but i dont know
<ekCo> nah i havn't posted anything
<ekCo> im desperate to get it to work
<Chameleon22> ohh, in that case search mailing list archives , maybe 5 days back to now
<Chameleon22> cause i did see a topic similar to your question there 
<Chameleon22> not sure if it was kubuntu or ubuntu list though 
<ekCo> ok
* dragec je avej, dojdem posle : Away at the moment
* KevManU is back.
<iznogoed> plop
<Chameleon22> yo
<verden01> hi
<Kamping_Kaiser> hi
<airox> hello
<verden01> hey Kamping_Kaiser  airox 
<verden01> how do i get my mp3/usb flash drive to mount?
<airox> Normally it would do automatically ?
<verden01> no it doesnt
<Kamping_Kaiser> if it doent just work, i cant help... I'm not good with KDE...
<verden01> i don't think it matters wether its gnome or kde does it?
<mrmanic> verden01: pretty sure it does matter, unless you've set something custom up.
<mrmanic> I don't know how it works in gnome
<mrmanic> In KDE, the media:/ kioslave handles that.
<verden01> so do you know how to get an mp3/usb flash drive mounted?
<mrmanic> verden01: browse to media:/ and click the flash drive, assuming it shows up there.
<verden01> k
<verden01> no it doesn't show up in /media
<mrmanic> not in /media
<mrmanic> verden01: in media:/
<verden01> it doesn't show up there either
<mrmanic> verden01: that's a problem
<mrmanic> verden01: does it show up in dmesg?
<verden01> yes
<verden01> usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning
<verden01>   Vendor: Generic   Model: SND1 MP3 Player   Rev: 0.00
<verden01>   Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 00
<mrmanic> it doesn't attach it to a device, though?
<verden01> no
<mrmanic> that's an issue.
<mrmanic> my unmountable usb drive used to do that.
<verden01> in other linux distros its called /dev/sdb1
<mrmanic> why sdb?  do you have another usb drive?
<verden01> no
<mrmanic> that's interesting.
<mrmanic> you could try manually mounting /dev/sdb1, but I'm not sure how much good it would do you.
<mrmanic> another option would be to see if udev is handling it.
<mrmanic> I don't really know anything about udev
<mrmanic> and I haven't slept in a couple of days.
<mrmanic> so I'm just throwing ideas out
<airox> :D
<verden01> :-)
* KevManU is gone to tea
* mode/#kubuntu [-o Riddell]  by ChanServ
* ..[topic/#kubuntu:Riddell] : Congrats to JRe on membership | "http://www.kubuntu.org/~amu/kubuntu-5.04.3-i386-live.iso | KDE 3.4.1: deb http://kubuntu.org/hoary-kde341 hoary-updates main | Unofficial Kubuntu FAQ http://kudos.berlios.de/ | Wiki Transition Tuesday | Use archive.ubuntu.com if us.archive.ubuntu.com gives md5sum errors | sudo sed -e 's/us.archive/archive/' -i /etc/apt/sources.list".
<mrmanic> Membership in what?
* dragec_avej je doseo nazoj.
* ..[topic/#kubuntu:Riddell] : Congrats to JRe and Mez on Ubuntu membership | "http://www.kubuntu.org/~amu/kubuntu-5.04.3-i386-live.iso | KDE 3.4.1: deb http://kubuntu.org/hoary-kde341 hoary-updates main | Unofficial Kubuntu FAQ http://kudos.berlios.de/ | Wiki Transition Tuesday | Use archive.ubuntu.com if us.archive.ubuntu.com gives md5sum errors | sudo sed -e 's/us.archive/archive/' -i /etc/apt/sources.list".
<Riddell> mrmanic: ubuntu
<mrmanic> I see.
* dragec je avej, dojdem posle : Away at the moment
* dragec_avej je doseo nazoj.
<Kamping_Kaiser> where can i head for Kubuntu s lists? are they part of Ubuntu?
<jjesse> which lists?
<Kamping_Kaiser> email... i asume it has some? i was thinking updates mainly
<Kamping_Kaiser> what's new etc
<thoreauputic> deb http://kubuntu.org/ hoary-updates main   << but mainly security/bugfixes I think
<thoreauputic> Kamping_Kaiser: ^^^
<Kamping_Kaiser> ;)
<Kamping_Kaiser> and email?
<buti> hi! does the kubuntu-5.04-live-powerpc.iso contain mol (mac on linux)?
<Riddell> buti: don't think so
<buti> :-/
<thoreauputic> buti: a bit late, but of course you can install it: see https://wiki.ubuntu.com//MacOnLinuxHowto
<juanjoc> Anybody knows if KDE 3.4.1 is available for Hoary/AMD64?
<uniq> don't think amd64 is done yet.
<Tm_T> not yet I afraid
<Tm_T> Mez: !
<Mez> sup?
<Tm_T> so you got it :)
<Mez> mmhmm
<Tm_T> (membership)
<Kamping_Kaiser> hi tm_t, mez
<Mez> hey Kamping_Kaiser
<Tm_T> kaiser o/
<Tm_T> hmm, where's kkathman and nmorse?
<Kamping_Kaiser> day :D
<Kamping_Kaiser> hey, does Kubuntu have emailing lists?
<Tm_T> dunno
<Kamping_Kaiser> I'm on Ubuntu's and debians, but I'm not sure if Kubuntu has any
<Mez> yeah
<Mez> kubuntu-bugs  	Kubuntu bug tracker changes
<Mez> kubuntu-devel 	Kubuntu Developer Discussion
<Mez> kubuntu-users 	Kubuntu Help and User Discussions
<Tm_T> where?!
<Kamping_Kaiser> cool wheres that?
<Tm_T> I was asking first o/
<Tm_T> ;p
<Mez> lists.ubunut.com
<Kamping_Kaiser> :P will he can answer you first
<Mez> http://lists.ubuntu.com *
<Kamping_Kaiser>  oh, missed them in the flood :$
<Tm_T> :p
<Mez> ;)
<Kamping_Kaiser> *subs to Kubuntu-users*
<Tm_T> ubuntu-fi <3
<Kamping_Kaiser> hm. Ubuntu-mirrors. wonder what that's like
<Kamping_Kaiser> OK. night all
* Kamping_Kaiser == tired
<somerville32> Firefox isn't working for me
<dalbirdy> can anyone tell me how to disable the popup help on the k taskbar?
<dalbirdy> what is firefox doing for you?
<somerville32> Extensions aren't working
<dalbirdy> you need to download the version from firefox...the ubuntu version has issues...i did this and it fixed my problem
<dalbirdy> they forgot to add the version number or something like that to there build
<dalbirdy> firefox found the problem and sent it to ubuntu for them to fix but they havent yet
<dalbirdy> i need help upgrading a package can anyone help
<dalbirdy> the package will not install becouse i do not have the kernel sources installed?
<mrmanic> you need the kernel sources?
<mrmanic> generally the headers are enough.
<mrmanic> dalbirdy: --^
<thoreauputic> dalbirdy: your characterisation of the firefox issue is entirely wrong, BTW - not that it matters much
<somerville32> I installed the latest
<somerville32> but extensions still don't work
<thoreauputic> somerville32: type  about:config in the URL bar, search for "vendor", edit the string to read 1.0.4 and try again
<somerville32> It already is that
<somerville32> I downloaded from www.getfirefox.com
<somerville32> It already is that
<somerville32> I downloaded from www.getfirefox.com
<skaag> My Amarok doesn't like working with the Arts daemon... it hangs the moment it tries to output sound
<thoreauputic> skaag: sudo apt-get install amarok-xine, and change the engine for amarok
<thoreauputic> or amarok-gstreamer
<skaag> I did change the engine to the arts engine
<thoreauputic> well, if arts causes problems, try the others
<thoreauputic> obviously
<skaag> but my system uses arts...
<thoreauputic> :/
<skaag> kaffeine works with arts for example
<thoreauputic> so?
<thoreauputic> I use arts with kaffeine, xine with amarok
<skaag> maybe i'm not getting something
<thoreauputic> no worries
<skaag> you use the xine engine with amarok?
<skaag> i'll try that
<thoreauputic> yes, or gstreamer (both work)
<thoreauputic> xine is probably a better option at the momnet
<thoreauputic> *moment
<skaag> yes xine works
<skaag> which output method did you try with gstreamer?
<thoreauputic> BTW the backend for kaffeine is xine
<skaag> I see!
<skaag> i'm amazed how far linux has gone
<skaag> and kde, and other apps
<skaag> it feels so much more mature
<thoreauputic> yeah, even in the last year or so...
<skaag> absolutely!
<skaag> I use linux mostly for my servers
<kalenedrael> i don't have any servers :/
<skaag> so I don't get to deal with stuff like audio/video/productivity applications
<kalenedrael> linux is great for a desktop too
<thoreauputic> I use linux only now -my XP hasn't booted for ages...
<kalenedrael> same
<skaag> nice
<skaag> hopefuly I will never touch a windows box at home, again
<thoreauputic> I should wipe it I think..
<kalenedrael> i have dual-boot because certain programs will only run on windows...
<skaag> yes some games are still only working under windows
<kalenedrael> and loads of other programs
<skaag> but i have a feeling game studios are getting the drift of where things are going...
<skaag> what else?
<kalenedrael> some cellular automaton programs i run
<skaag> Oh I see.
<kalenedrael> though i haven't used them in ages
<thoreauputic> BTW re: artsd - I have it set to time out in 5 seconds so it doesn't take over and grab everything (YMMV)
<kalenedrael> consequently i haven't used windows in ages
<skaag> strange, amarok takes a lot of cpu...
<skaag> 70 to 80% cpu usage!
<thoreauputic> skaag: only when it updates 
<thoreauputic> here anyway
<skaag> oh I see!
<skaag> yes it is building a collection
<thoreauputic> it scans for new music etc
<thoreauputic> right
<skaag> altough i have not even 1 mp3 file on this box
<skaag> i'll start downloading stuff
<skaag> bittorrent here I come
<skaag> is bittornado-gui the best there is on linux?
<thoreauputic> skaag: it scans your home dir by default I think
<skaag> I asked it to abort the scan but it's taking ages to even abort
<skaag> great, very good now
<skaag> now artsd is around 8% to 10% cpu usage
<skaag> does it have to be this high?
<skaag> and do you guys know a better alternative to bittornado-gui?
<Skaag> I tried to install some kde development extras
<sirukin> and?
<Skaag> it tried to upgrade kdelib-data...
<Skaag> and failed
<Skaag> it also said it can not verify the package
<Skaag> does this make any sense?
<Skaag> WARNING: The following packages cannot be authenticated!
<Skaag>   kdelibs-data
<Skaag> Install these packages without verification [y/N] ?
<liz4rd|zZz> y
<Skaag> that's what I did
<liz4rd> ok
<Skaag> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/kdelibs-data_4%3a3.4.0-0ubuntu3.2_all.deb (--unpack):
<Skaag>  trying to overwrite `/usr/share/icons/default.kde', which is also in package knetworkconf
<sirukin> hmm
<Riddell> Skaag: you need hoary-updates
<Skaag> which is?
<Skaag> a dist-upgrade?
<Tm_T> deb http://kubuntu.org/ hoary-updates main
<Tm_T> Riddell: that one, right?
<Tm_T> and why not deb http://kubuntu.org/hoary-kde341 hoary-updates main
<Tm_T> to get 3.4.1 :)
<Skaag> ok cool
<sirukin> quiet.
<Riddell> Tm_T: actually just ubuntu's hoary-updates should fix it
<Tm_T> Riddell: ok :)
<Skaag> damn it didn't help
<Skaag> this sucks
* liz4rd pats Skaag's back
<Skaag> hrm :-(
<Skaag> I want to develop!!! whaaaaaaaaa
<Skaag> :-)
* Skaag is aching for some C++ action
<Skaag> I always hated to deal with the actual programming environment
<Skaag> it's such a huge overhead
* ..[topic/#kubuntu:Riddell] : KOffice 1.4 http://kubuntu.org/hoary-koffice-14.php | KDE 3.4.1: deb http://kubuntu.org/hoary-kde341 hoary-updates main | Unofficial Kubuntu FAQ http://kudos.berlios.de/ | Wiki Transition Tuesday | Use archive.ubuntu.com if us.archive.ubuntu.com gives md5sum errors | sudo sed -e 's/us.archive/archive/' -i /etc/apt/sources.list".
<Skaag> is the new koffice good?
<Skaag> that is, better than openoffice?
<Skaag> I was surprised to see OO in Kubuntu
<Tm_T> Koffice is good
<Tm_T> and 1.4 will be released _soon_
<Riddell> Skaag: openoffice or koffice is one of the big questions for breezy
<Skaag> I think that kubuntu should stick with the K and install kOffice
<Skaag> and not openoffice
<Skaag> Things like that give the product a boost
<Skaag> enlarge its user base, and puts more pressure on the koffice developers
<Tm_T> yup
<Skaag> so guys, help me out with this one, how do I get out of this mess with kdelibs-data?
<Skaag> now it tells me to apt-get -f install and that does not work obviously
<opi> Skaag: nope
<opi> Skaag: do this
<Skaag> because of the conflict with knetworkconf
<opi> Skaag: dpkg --force-all -i kde-libs.deb
<opi> doh
<opi> -data
<Skaag> ok
<opi> you know where deb's are?
<opi>  /var/cache/apt/archive
<wizzard> hi Skaag
<Tm_T> uh oh
<Skaag> hi wizzard 
<Skaag> yes i've already done it opi
<wizzard> did you resolved that problem with the fonts?
<Skaag> now, i'm doing a dist-upgrade and MOST packages from the new sources you guys gave me can not be verified
<wizzard> it is normal
<Skaag> wizzard: well I just changed the theme fonts to smaller fonts, now it's all good
<Skaag> fonts still seem a little bit squashed, in terms of the ratio between the height and width
<Skaag> but it's almost unfelt
<Skaag> so i'm putting up with it
<wizzard> I have the similar problem
<wizzard> I have to adjust the fonts for root user
<Skaag> what do you mean, what same problem? large fonts? or incorrect width/height ratio?
<wizzard> the ratio is OK, but when I run some app as a root, the fonts are different and bigger
<Skaag> that's because you need to change root's theme as well, I guess?
<wizzard> maybe
<wizzard> but when I run kcontrol as a root, the fonts are OK
<Skaag> interesting
<wizzard> the same in Krusader
<Skaag> do you run it like this: kdesu kcontrol?
<wizzard> su kcontrol
<Skaag> try kdesu
<Riddell> Koffice 1.4  http://dot.kde.org/1119375704/  Tm_T was right when he said soon
<wizzard> yeah, now the fonts are bigger
<Tm_T> =)
<Skaag> now go to Fonts
<philipacamaniac> yay!
<Skaag> select to modify all fonts
<Tm_T> Riddell: I'm spy ;)
<wizzard> yep, I know the rest
<Skaag> click just the size, lower it by two points, then press apply
<Skaag> this should fix all your future root based sessions
<Skaag> (I guess)
<Skaag> Riddell: So that's it? It's out?? :-)
<Riddell> with Kubuntu packages and Live CD  http://kubuntu.org/hoary-koffice-14.php
<wizzard> ok, it works, thank you very much
<Tm_T> Skaag: yes, now it's out \o/
<Skaag> \o/ !!!
<Tm_T> Riddell: ...and kexi packages are?
<Skaag> wizzard: Glad to help!
<Riddell> Tm_T: they should autosync from debian (but they havn't for some reason)
<Tm_T> Riddell: ok (I use svn anyway)
<wizzard> now we are 1:1 :D
<Skaag> so will there be a special deb source for 1.4 or do I not touch anything and it will appear soon in the distro?
<Skaag> wizzard ;-) I don't count stuff like that, I help as much as I can :->
<wizzard> I think it will appear soon
<Skaag> cool
<philipacamaniac> Riddell: has the OOo vs. KOffice been decided for Breezy yet? I saw it on a technical board agenda
<Skaag> i'm considering whether to use kdevelop or kdevelop3 for a new project
<Riddell> philipacamaniac: I put it on the agenda today, discussion next week at technical board
<Skaag> ok I think i'm done upgrading to 3.4.1 now what?
<philipacamaniac> Riddell: thanks
<Riddell> Skaag: the package to use is kdevelop3 except if you're using the hoary 3.4.1 packages in which case it's kdevelop
<Skaag> I think I am using hoary 3.4.1 (latest, right)
<Skaag> ?
<Skaag> the source from the topic
<philipacamaniac> so does KOffice fully support the OASIS format now?
<wizzard> Skaag, what project are you working on?
<Skaag> I'm going to finally port ZipTorrent to Linux
<wizzard> hm, that is great
<Tm_T> Riddell: uhm, IF I try to install kdevelop package, apt like to remove these packages: kde kde-devel-extras kdevelop3 kdevelop3-data kdevelop3-dev kdevelop3-plugins
<Skaag> yes it's about time Linux gets a really cool GUI BitTorrent client that is not python based (Full C++)
<Tm_T> Riddell: so kde is just metapackage, right?
<wizzard> Skaag, you are from Italy? btw, I think Azureus is good
<Skaag> I installed kdevelop3 by mistake and it did not complain at all
<Skaag> Azureus is great but it's Java based... it eats a lot of RAM
<Skaag> ZipTorrent is a 3mb memory footprint
<Riddell> Tm_T: yes, they're fine to remove
<Tm_T> ok thank you
<Skaag> Riddell: So if i'm in 3.4.1 I should replace kdevelop3 with kdevelop yes?
<Skaag> Riddell: Just want to make sure...
<Riddell> philipacamaniac: yes it supports opendocument (unlike the openoffice2 builds in breezy)
<philipacamaniac> Riddell: yeah, I've been having problems with the format in all my builds of OOo2
<philipacamaniac> exciting news
* uniq is building koffice 1.4 for ppc :)
<uniq> .. hoary ppc.
<Riddell> uniq: cool
<wizzard> KOffice rulez
<wizzard> especialy Krita graphics app
<philipacamaniac> wizzard: we'll see
<Skaag> when I first tried Krita it was almost impossible to use it
<wizzard> I tried Krita before
<Skaag> I guess it went a long way!!!
<wizzard> when did you try it?
<Skaag> when it was first announced and a beta was available
<wizzard> it was when?
<Skaag> I don't even remember when that was
<Skaag> AGES ago
<Skaag> :-)
<wizzard> I tried it about month ago :p
<Skaag> and it improved even since then?
<philipacamaniac> do you think it could replace my GimpShop
<wizzard> dont know :p
<Skaag> ah :-)
<Skaag> hehe
<wizzard> dont have KOffice 1.4 yet, only RC1
<Skaag> I see kdevelop is 3.2.1
<Skaag> and not 3.4.1
<wizzard> here the same
<Riddell> Skaag: it uses a different version number from KDE itself
<Riddell> 3.2.1 is the latest
<Skaag> ok cool, that's comforting
<F_for_Fragging> am I correct that there is no Dutch translation for KOffice 1.4 in the KOffice 1.4 kubuntu repo?
<F_for_Fragging> http://www.koffice.org/releases/1.4-release.php -> here I do see a Dutch translation, but it's not in the repo?
<Tm_T> uh oh
<F_for_Fragging> can anyone please help me with this?
<Tm_T> err
<F_for_Fragging> ?
<F_for_Fragging> hmm, nevermind, it seems it is already installed, but it's version 1.3.4-1 and not 1.4 somehow...
<Riddell> F_for_Fragging: yes, there's no packages of KOffice translation yet I'm afraid
<Riddell> F_for_Fragging: getting the source and compiling yourself is the current way
<hisghetek> how do i add this mirror to my sources.list? http://www.fruitsalad.org/kolab/server/
<F_for_Fragging> Riddell: thank you for your answer, I'll compile from source then
<hisghetek> i know how to add mirrors i just dont get all the "stable main" "universe multiverse" stuff
<Riddell> hisghetek: deb http://www.fruitsalad.org/kolab/server/release/kolab-server-2.0/ix86-debian3.0/ ./
<Riddell> I think
<Riddell> but that's a debian archive, no guarantee it will work
* ..[topic/#kubuntu:Mez] : KOffice 1.4 http://kubuntu.org/hoary-koffice-14.php | KDE 3.4.1: deb http://kubuntu.org/hoary-kde341 hoary-updates main | Unofficial Kubuntu FAQ http://kudos.berlios.de/ | Use archive.ubuntu.com if us.archive.ubuntu.com gives md5sum errors | sudo sed -e 's/us.archive/archive/' -i /etc/apt/sources.list".
* ..[topic/#kubuntu:Mez] : KOffice 1.4 http://kubuntu.org/hoary-koffice-14.php | KDE 3.4.1: deb http://kubuntu.org/hoary-kde341 hoary-updates main | Unofficial Kubuntu FAQ http://kudos.berlios.de/ | Use archive.ubuntu.com if us.archive.ubuntu.com gives md5sum errors | sudo sed -e 's/us.archive/archive/' -i /etc/apt/sources.list".
<hisghetek> everything in my sources list so far has (for lack of better words) two lines of "stuff"
<hisghetek> do i need another one?
<Tm_T> hmm
<KaiL|Sheep> you mean the deb-src?
<hisghetek> yeah! thats the one
<KaiL|Sheep> you normally don't need it
<hisghetek> Couldn't stat source package list http://www.fruitsalad.org ./ Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/www.fruitsalad.org_kolab_server_release_kolab-server-2.0_ix86-debian3.0_._Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<hisghetek> :-/
<hisghetek> is this thing even valid?
<hisghetek> deb http://www.fruitsalad.org/kolab/server/release/kolab-server-2.0/ix86-debian3.0/ ../
<Riddell> hmm interesting, that directory has .rpm files
<Riddell> hisghetek: see README.1st
<liz4rd> lol
<hisghetek> no way to make it install via apt-get though...
<Tm_T> haha
<Tm_T> rpm debian packages? :p
<liz4rd> wtf
<liz4rd> cant you use alien for that
<Riddell> hisghetek: no
<hisghetek> too bad. i wanted to make it update whenever i did my apt-get upgrade
<hisghetek> oh well.
<u19809> does anybody how I can add the 'delete' option to the menu list for files
<mrmanic> u19809: settings > configure konquerer > behavior
<u19809> Thx, do you also by any chance know how I can configure the dvd-device icon
<u19809> so that a double click starts the vidoe player when the dvd contains a DVD movie ?
<mrmanic> no
<mrmanic> I have no idea
<mrmanic> That's what my home theatre system is for :)
<ivoks> congrats on koffice 1.4 packages!
<ivoks> great job
<Riddell> ivoks: what do you have installed?
<Riddell> ivoks: hoary or breezy
<ivoks> breezy
<ivoks> why?
<Riddell> ivoks: can you start karbon with an empty template?
<ivoks> i didn't install koffice
<ivoks> i don't use kde :)
<Riddell> riight
<Riddell> well KOffice 1.4 is the perfect time to start
<ivoks> well, i will try koffice
<ivoks> but kde is long gone history for me :)
<ivoks> i used it in late '90...
<\sh> ivoks, u should use KDE dude :)
<Tm_T> hi kids
<ivoks> \sh: i tried 3.4 - very nice
<ivoks> \sh: but... KDE is too fancy, colorfull for me
<ivoks> i like sado-mazo, like twm :)
<Tm_T> ivoks: you can set those colours ;)
<\sh> ivoks, haha..gnome as well :) I'm running right now gnome 2.11.3 ,)
<ivoks> eh...
<liz4rd> Tm_T:...milk
<ivoks> koffice is still untransitioned
<Tm_T> liz4rd: cheese!
<liz4rd> OMG WHERE!!!
<duncanmv> Riddell: do you know why in kubuntu's kdevelop, when you try to add a code completion database, no options are shown?
<Riddell> duncanmv: kdevelop from where, where version of kdevelop and how do I add a code completion database?
<duncanmv> Riddell: from ubuntu universe
<duncanmv> kdevelop3
<Riddell> hoary or breezy?
<duncanmv> hoary, c++ project, menu -> project -> project options -> c++ specific -> code completion -> add
<Riddell> duncanmv: I get custom directory PCS importer, kdelibs pcs importer, qt pcs importer
<Riddell> duncanmv: I presume you get none there?
<Firetech> What time today was KOffice 1.4 released?
<Firetech> I was on the KDE website earlier, but didn't notice anything..
<Slackman> Firetech: ooh does it include kritta?
<Riddell> Firetech: I posted the announcement at about 19:00
<Riddell> UK time
<Firetech> Slackman: yes, see the forst "sentece" of the topic
<Slackman> k thanks
<Firetech> Then I didn't miss anything :)
<Firetech> *first
<KaiL> Riddell: koffice 1.4 for breezy? :)
<duncanmv> Riddell: yes, none
<duncanmv> (noticed today at my Qt student place)
<Firetech> Riddell: haven't you got the l10n packages uploaded? :S (I WILL get it anyway, but right now I'm a bit confused by the diff between 1.3.5 (from universe) and 1.4... 1.3.5 has i18n, 1.4 has l10n...)
<Riddell> Firetech: I havn't done any translation packages, (mainly because it's changed as you say and I'm waiting to see what debian do)
<Firetech> ok
<Firetech> is it difficult to make the l10n source package work?
<Riddell> Firetech: no, would should be able to compile and install yourself fine   ./configure --prefix=/usr && make && make install
<Firetech> The main reason I installed KOffice was that it was available in Swedish, one thing that hasn't come to OO.o2 yet.
<Riddell> duncanmv: the hoary kdevelop 3.2.1 package works from http://kubuntu.org/hoary-kde-341.php
<Firetech> Riddell: phew, nothing astronomically dangerous or something then ;)
<Firetech> Riddell: how long can the wait for debian be? I mean, they haven't got 3.4.0 into sid yet? (or have I missed something?)
<Arv3n> Hey guys.
<Arv3n> Can anyone help me?
<Riddell> Firetech: the packager is planning to look at it this weekend
<Firetech> ok, sound good
<Arv3n> The problem is that whenever I get to the logon screen for Kubuntu, theres lines everywhere of all different colors and everything.
<Arv3n> Can anyon help?
<Arv3n> *anyone
<Firetech> Riddell: File conflict. /usr/lib/libkdchart.la in new koffice-dev exists in kchart (old one I guess, because running apt-get upgrade again solves it.)
<mrmanic> Arv3n: what did you do to it?
<mrmanic> Arv3n: I had that problem once, and it was due to changing my video driver from fglrx to ati
<Arv3n> ?
<mrmanic> I didn't manage to fix it.
<Riddell> Firetech: hoary or breezy?
<Arv3n> No
<Firetech> hoary
<Arv3n> I jsut reinstalled it.
<Arv3n> I just installed it actually.
<mrmanic> oh
<Arv3n> To dualboot.
<mrmanic> that's too bad
<Arv3n> Yeah, it used to work.
<Arv3n> Works with all other distros except Kubuntu/Ubuntu
<Arv3n> That I've tried.
<Arv3n> I've tried Fedora Core 3, and Vidalinux, and also Knoppix.
<mrmanic> odd
<mrmanic> What driver are you trying to load?
<Arv3n> So it seems.
<Arv3n> What are you talking about?
<Firetech> what is the difference between i18n and l10n
<Arv3n> I just installed it and it does that when I try to login.
<pv_> programmers do i18n, translators l10n
<Firetech> ok
<pv_> or something in that direction
<Firetech> makes sence.
<Firetech> did i spell that second word correctly?
<Riddell> pv_ is correct
<Firetech> according to http://i18n.kde.org/, i18n is internationalization, while l10n is localization
<Firetech> I don't feel really confident with the Swedish i18n team page. The latest news post is saying that they just finished translating KDE 2.2.2, and are now focusing on 3.0...
<Firetech> and it is from 2001
<Tm_T> haha
<Tm_T> Firetech: so sad ;(
<Firetech> They ARE still working...
<Tm_T> Firetech: yeah sure ] ;=
<Firetech> KDE 3.4.1 is available in Swedish, so is KOffice 1.4.
<Riddell> Firetech: they have impressive stats though http://i18n.kde.org/stats/gui/trunk/sv/index.php
<Tm_T> Firetech: how about fi-swe fight? ;--P
<Firetech> Riddell: apart from the file conflict and the missing language packages, koffice seems to be working fine, good job.
<Riddell> Firetech: can you open .doc files?
<Firetech> I haven't tried that yet
<Riddell> Firetech: could you try please
<Firetech> yes, I can,
<Firetech> both try and open.
<Riddell> Firetech: excellent
<Firetech> atleast a .doc with the about:mozilla page from firefox ;)
<Riddell> breezy has libwv troubles but good to know hoary works
<Firetech> I made a T-shirt from that while I was using windows.
<Firetech> And so at last the beast fell and the unbelievers rejoiced. But all was not lost, for from the ash rose a great bird. The bird gazed down upon the unbelievers and cast fire and thunder upon them. For the beast had been reborn with its strength renewed, and the followers of Mammon cowered in horror.
<Firetech> It's so much "mouahahahaha M$"
<Firetech> ouch... Riddell... I can't see any images in .doc files... :/
<brady> does anybody know about zodb on ubuntu?
<mozzi> anybody here installed kubuntu in a corporate environment?
<mozzi> as desktops?
<Mez> mozzi - what sort of thing are you lookign to use it for in a corporate environment
<Firetech> and Kword complains that OO.o2 created .odt files doesn't follow OASIS...(?!)
<mozzi> well Mez my main worry is M$ word compat
<mozzi> run them off openxchange allready so mail is no biggie
<Firetech> mozzi: the included OpenOffice is pretty completly compatible...
<Mez> mozzi, most word docurments are compatible with Open Office, however, there can be some problems... and there's no real solution to that
<Mez> but it's pretty rare that openOffice doesnt work
<mozzi> I was afraid of that :D
<mozzi> you know how end users are- if one doc doesn't work nothing works
<Mez> mozzi... It will rarely not work
<Mez> yeah i know
<mozzi> and outputting to .doc for other users?
<mozzi> I tried that with my CV the other day and I had to send a pdf in the end
<mozzi> and then the link to pdf reader...........
<Firetech> mozzi: OpenOffice complains a little that "some formatting may be ignored with the format you selected"
<mozzi> yeah but peeps on other side complain even more
<Tm_T> I'm glad I can use txt ;)
<mozzi> and going doc->oo-.doc is a nightmare
<Firetech> Tm_T: where are you from?
<_nate_> it what file is my network configuration stored, as in, what file holds my manual ip address configuration?
<mozzi> was hoping there is a commercial solution
<Tm_T> Firetech: Eastern Finland, Joensuu
<Firetech> ok
<_nate_> in what file*
<Firetech> _nate_: /etc/hosts?
<mozzi> _nate_: /etc/networks/
#kubuntu 2005-06-29
<mozzi> _nate_: sorry /etc/network/interfaces
<Firetech> Tm_T: I'm from southern Sweden, "Skne"
<_nate_> mozzi, k, thanks
<Tm_T> Firetech: ah, my fathers cousin lives there
<Firetech> Tm_T: what city?
<Tm_T> can't remember
<mozzi> _nate_: just read man interfaces
<_nate_> what command gives me a timestamp?
<Firetech> gnite guys. I'm gonna go dream happy about my new pressed ubuntu CDs :) (If I don't wake up because of my new braces (teeth things), that is.)
<Firetech> _nate_: time? date?
<Firetech> not time.
<Firetech> date it is
<_nate_> now say I wanted to put a timestamp in a filename when creating the file, how can i get a digit only timestamp?
<Firetech> _nate_: read man date, it's pretty confgurable.
<Firetech> then append " > filename-here" after the date command...
<_nate_> no, i'll do touch file`datecommand`
<_nate_> or mv file file`datecommand`
<Firetech> whatever
<Firetech> "date +%a > weekday.txt" is a working example.
<_nate_> i don't want it within a file, i want it in the filename
<_nate_> but thank you :)
<Firetech> ah
<Firetech> then you were more correct
<_nate_> danke :)(
<_nate_> err :)*
<Firetech> good nite.
<_nate_> likewise
<Firetech> eh. night.
<_nate_> date +%G%m%d%H%M%S
<__P__3> uhmmm
<__P__3> i cant find koffice in breezy
<__P__3> do i have to add some new sources?
<d> Hi!
<d> Can I get a kubuntu amd64 install CD (or DVD even) with 3.4.1 and the new koffice anywhere yet??
<d> Is it easy to upgrade an amd64 hoary install to KDE 3.4.1?
<vicks> d: http://www.kubuntu.org/hoary-kde-341.php
<d> vicks: thats prolly just x86 users though right? worraboot a64?
<KaiL> looks like only ppc and i386
<vicks> ah, sorry, it's a bit late here. my brain isn't in working-mode
<KaiL> I guess, we "only" need somebody with hoary on an amd64 and a gcc to create the packages :)
<Tm_T> :p
<d> whens the next Breezy test release due?
<KaiL> October
<KaiL> eh, test...
<KaiL> nobody knows :)
<KaiL> http://people.ubuntu.com/~cjwatson/testing/breezy_probs.html ..when that list is clean :)
<Tm_T> :p
<vicks> do you think that kubuntu will bw moved more closely to ubuntu?
<KaiL> ?
<Riddell> vicks: it is part of ubuntu
<Tm_T> heh
<vicks> yeah i just saw that on the kubuntu.org, once again, i'm sorry, i'm tired 
<Riddell> d: there's no new amd64 packages for hoary I'm afraid
<Tm_T> np ;)
<Riddell> d: you can compile them yourself of course
<vicks> Riddell: how's breezy coming along?
<d> Is breezy amd64 useable now?
<Riddell> KDE in breezy is all good, X is still troublesome
<d> is this x.org 6.8.??
<__P__3> i cant find koffice in breezy
<__P__3> do i have to add some new sources?
<vicks> Riddell: ok. keep up the good work *cheer*
<Riddell> __P__3: koffice 1.4 in breezy hasn't compiled yet due to X changes breaking kdelibs
<__P__3> The packages have also been uploaded to our breezy development version. <--- this is on kubuntu site
<Riddell> __P__3: uploaded doesn't mean they compiled :)
<__P__3> :)
<Riddell> looks like kdelibs has compiled fine now so I'll upload again, with any luck it'll appear in the archives in a couple of hours
<d> anyone know when we can expect kde 3.5??
<vicks> i think there should be some sort of link to, and info on kubuntu on ubuntu.com index-page
<Riddell> d: good question.  it's not been decided yet
<Riddell> vicks: agreed, feel free to hassle webmaster@ubuntu.com about it
<Riddell> "koffice_1.4.0-0ubuntu3_source.changes ACCEPTED"  bed time
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i'm trying to compile wine
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> and i need somethng called c headers?
<vicks> Riddell: I'll do that. The problem now (this is my opinion), is that people refer to the whole project (ubuntu/kubuntu-sphere) as "ubuntu", and it gets confusing to both new and old user, whether it means ubuntu_with_gnome, ubuntu_the_project or something else
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> how to get?
<vicks> perhaps (this is just me thinking) have a gubuntu-desktop (gubuntu-users would really hate this, i know)
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> how to get the c compiler so i can compile wineCVS?
<liz4rd> nnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnmnmmssmxkdnsdsmfsdnnddsnndnsnsndnnndndndndncmffmmnm,mf,mfl,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,efemd gdhf cvfcnef3mnmkmmknnn jfgtnjkmkgjgkvkmjmgmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmvbbbbvfd
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> liz4rd hey whazzup man?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> did you fall asleep on the keyboard again?
<KaiL> Riddell: could you...? :)
<unome> Anyone installed koffice?
<Tm_T> yup
<unome> apt-get install koffice should get me the new 1.4?
<Tm_T> actually using 1.4 last 4 days now
<Tm_T> unome: topic
<unome> whatcha mean topic? update list?
<Tm_T> http://kubuntu.org/hoary-koffice-14.php
<unome> looking at it .. and?
<unome> I add that to my list already 
<Tm_T> add the koffice repository and then apt-get update && upgrade
<unome> I don't have it to update
<Tm_T> if you have koffice already
<unome> <unome> apt-get install koffice should get me the new 1.4?
<Tm_T> yup
<unome> thanks
<Tm_T> BUT you have to apt-get update first
<Tm_T> ofcourse
<unome> 10/4
<okaaay> Anyone have any idea if theres a way to change settings for treble/bass in kubuntu? Soundchipset is nforce2 ac97. Would know the answer myself, but I'm pretty much a noob at Linux.
<unome> Install these packages without verification [y/N] ? <-- why is that?
<unome> y aborts
<vicks> when i write text in kwrite, the space between letters are different, sometimes almost overlapping. Anyone knows what this is about?
<vicks> okaaay: i'm not in kde now, but what happens if you click on the soundicon in systray, isn't there a button called mixer there? 
<okaaay> vicks, Sure is. 
<okaaay> Though there's no bass or treble settings there.
<vicks> okaaay: ok, just a thought
<okaaay> Hey, any help is useful. (:
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> anyone know what the hell a cheader is and how to get it so i can finish compling wine?
<okaaay> I'll paste another question in here that I just asked in #ubuntu.. Maybe more answers here.
<okaaay> Anyone got any experience installing an ATI-card (in my case, radeon X800XT) with (k)ubuntu? Got some problems(..).  I've followed most guides I've been able to find, and nothing has worked. What I just saw though was that even when I ran fglrxconfig and set my monitor to use 1280x1024 res, it reverts to 1600x1200, wich I set manualy earlier. It seems as though it doesnt even load the xorg.conf file.
<okaaay> What has happend before  (and still is) is that it's giving me an errormessage when I type fglrxinfo.. Something like Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0". And on no forums have I found an answer to this message.
<vicks> there is an app called kmixer, is that the same one as the one you get when you click on the soundiceon in systray?  if not you could maybe try that one
<okaaay> vicks, Yeah, that's the one. Have also tried alsamixer in console.
<vicks> okaaay: ok, sorry can't help you
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> you guys know the flash 7 problem in mozilla yes?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> whats the setting to change the version number from 1.0 to 1.0.4
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i'm trying to help my freind and forgot
<blueyed> ChurcH_of_FoamY: firefox version? somewhere in "about:config" (as url). But there's 1.0.4 with ubuntu. You have to activate the sources in /etc/apt/sources.list probably..
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> ok
<unome> ChurcH_of_FoamY: about:config > general.useragent.vendorSub 
<unome> change it to 1.0.4
<spiritz> hey
<spiritz> is there any kubuntu user with breezy around?
<liz4rd> CHEESE!!!
<Tm_T> Riddell: ping
<liz4rd> pong
<liz4rd> ^_^
<Tm_T> eh
<liz4rd> never mind 
<Tm_T> =)
<Tm_T> amu: ping
<Tm_T> bling
<penguinboy> hey guys
<liz4rd> hey
<penguinboy> hey my man
<Tm_T> hi penguinboy 
<penguinboy> hey TT
<Tm_T> TT?
<penguinboy> Tm-T
<penguinboy> tt
<penguinboy> my little abbreviation
<Tm_T> ah, you're yankee?
<penguinboy> no.....a Southerner
<Tm_T> =)
<liz4rd> lol
<liz4rd> now now children
<Tm_T> yankee = US citizen
<Tm_T> to me atleast
<penguinboy> you are Finnish?
<penguinboy> oh.....to me....Yankee's are northern American's
<Tm_T> yup
<penguinboy> them rabble rousers that caused all of the trouble in the big war
<Tm_T> penguinboy: hmm, Northern America is US and Canada ;p
<penguinboy> northern Americans
<penguinboy> oh
<penguinboy> lol
<Tm_T> just joking
<penguinboy> so my boyyfriend Liz is a Northerner
<liz4rd> hey hey hey
<liz4rd> i'm not your boyfriend
<penguinboy> you r 2
<liz4rd> am not
<Tm_T> hah
<Tm_T> kids...
<liz4rd> Tm_T is
<Tm_T> liz4rd: perkeleen jenkki
<liz4rd> ^_^
<penguinboy> transgress told me all about your unrequited love for me
<penguinboy> Tm_T are you Finnish?
<liz4rd> bullshit i was all over Tm_T lastnight
<liz4rd> LMAO
<Tm_T> penguinboy: yes I am
<penguinboy> YOU WERE?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?
<liz4rd> yes
<liz4rd> i was
<liz4rd> right Tm_T
<Tm_T> left
<penguinboy> well i'll forgive you this one time....but you have to make it up to me in a special way!
* Tm_T is leftie
<liz4rd> oh god
<liz4rd> not bondage again
<Tm_T> penguinboy: special way = behind?
<penguinboy> oh yes...
<Tm_T> hah
<Tm_T> head first
<liz4rd> nah only on sundays
<penguinboy> my little love snickerdoodle
<liz4rd> ...no comment
<penguinboy> LOL
<penguinboy> scardy cat
<liz4rd> lol
<liz4rd> its funny coming on to random people :P
<penguinboy> transgress told me that you ezxpress yur lvoe for me to him all of the time
<liz4rd> penguinboy was the only one to go along with it :P
<penguinboy> LOL
<penguinboy> some peole think we are serious
<Tm_T> kirvest moisille
<Tm_T> penguinboy: I am
<penguinboy> one person.....airox brought a irc op in here
<liz4rd> yeah its so funny
<liz4rd> lol yeah fuckign tool
<liz4rd> he got all uncomfortable with his sexuality and brought in an OP
<penguinboy> lmfao
<liz4rd> its true
<penguinboy> hey Liz...wanna hot on the next person to enter????
<penguinboy> hit
<liz4rd> yeah!!! LO
<liz4rd> LOL
<penguinboy> i hope it's monchy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11
<penguinboy> LOL
<penguinboy> hey Slice n Dice
<penguinboy> how's it hanging???
<Tm_T> don't hang too hard
<liz4rd> SlicerDicer-: hey baby...2$ for all of me
<penguinboy> i like em to hang real low
<transgress> penguinboy: hey!
<penguinboy> LOL
<penguinboy> lmfao
<penguinboy> here is the Linux god himself!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
* liz4rd bows " i'm not worthy"
<transgress> joey, add transgress@jabber.unoc.net to your jabber list
* penguinboy bows 2....I'm not worthy!  I'm not worthy!  I'm not worthy!
<liz4rd> LOL
<transgress> my life only gets stranger
<liz4rd> ^_^
<liz4rd> your welcome
<penguinboy> transgress sends me nudie pictures of liz4rd through jabber
<liz4rd> OMG YOU SAID YOU WOULDNT
<penguinboy> he did
<sirukin> send me some too
<penguinboy> i sent him a quarter through paypal
<Tm_T> kkathman o/
<transgress> penguinboy: click on my name and go to reauthorize in jabber... i still can't see you
<liz4rd> here's a pic of me
<liz4rd> http://www.biol.sc.edu/~vieyra/Bearded%20Dragon/lounge%20lizard.JPG
<kkathman> allo Tm_T :)
<transgress> here is me http://irclikelife.com/oldsite/pics/dreads2.jpg
<liz4rd> look at me i'm so sexy
<liz4rd> http://www.biol.sc.edu/~vieyra/Bearded%20Dragon/lounge%20lizard.JPG
<transgress> i almost bought one of those back in the day
<Tm_T> http://vellu.kapsi.fi/joensuu/web_DSCN3912.JPG
<Tm_T> damn I'm sexy
<liz4rd> lol @ Tm_T
<Tm_T> ;p
<liz4rd> did you look at mine?
<Tm_T> I was totally drunk at that point
<Tm_T> can't remember it
<sirukin> if that's really you, ph33r.
<penguinboy> lizard looks like em oh them thare porno stars!
<kkathman> heh Tm_T 
<liz4rd> LOL
<penguinboy> hung like a horse he is
<Tm_T> kkathman: ...and I woke up in ER
<kkathman> eek!
<Tm_T> good gig I might say
<penguinboy> okay maybe not a horse....but I pony surely!
<Tm_T> never do it again
<liz4rd> check out my fox tail
<liz4rd> http://www.biol.sc.edu/~vieyra/Bearded%20Dragon/lounge%20lizard.JPG
<liz4rd> omg i creamed my self looking at my self
<penguinboy> LOL
<sirukin> hmm
<penguinboy> yeah baby!
<sirukin> wtf
<liz4rd> LOL
<Tm_T> liz4rd: I scream every morning when I look myself in a mirror
<liz4rd> LOL!!!!! XD
<liz4rd> i bet the mirror feels the same way
<Tm_T> can't tell, it's broken
<liz4rd> LOl
<transgress> http://i5.photobucket.com/albums/y169/lizziebeth104/DSCF1631.jpg
<penguinboy> i love those dreads, RastaMan
<transgress> thanks
<liz4rd> RastaMan?
<liz4rd> WTF
<transgress> i'll be glad when they are longer... so it's a lot easier to sleep on them
<liz4rd> you mean fuckstick
<penguinboy> lol
<liz4rd> i dub transgress sir fuckstick
<penguinboy> lizard do not devulge our private life
<transgress> i dub liz4rd a phone call at 3am
<liz4rd> :( sorry
<penguinboy> he is Sir RastaMan
<liz4rd> dont so it :P
<liz4rd> do*
<penguinboy> what you and I do in the privacy of our own bedroom is no one's business
<liz4rd> trangress really phones me thast the scary part
<penguinboy> does he whisper sweet nothings into your ear?
<liz4rd> penguinboy: transgress has see the videos
<liz4rd> sometimes
<penguinboy> the nekkid videoas?
<liz4rd> yeah that one
<penguinboy> i wanna see it
<penguinboy> sirkun is mad at us me thinks
<liz4rd> i dont got it anyone transgress has it
<liz4rd> ask him to send on jabber
<liz4rd> wait i got a preview
<liz4rd> http://www.biol.sc.edu/~vieyra/Bearded%20Dragon/lounge%20lizard.JPG
<penguinboy> Sir RastMan....send me the video on jabber purty please
<penguinboy> RastaMan
<liz4rd> his names keith
<penguinboy> I know
<liz4rd> ^_^
<penguinboy> I know
<penguinboy> lol
<penguinboy> www.seeliz4admanmakepenguinboyintoapenguinman.com
<liz4rd> LMFAO
<transgress> we are gonna get this channel in trouble with lilo heh
<penguinboy> once you've went penguin you'll never go back
<penguinboy> i thought lilo was a boot loader
<liz4rd> XD
<transgress> lilo also runs this network
<penguinboy> oops
<transgress> ./whois lilo
<penguinboy> does he read these posts
<transgress> well what he does is that if there is a lot of offtopicness he will make the channel forward to ##kubuntu like he recently did #freebsd
<penguinboy> he has been idle for 45 minutes
<transgress> or ##slackware has been that way for a while... even though they have _no_ off topicness
<liz4rd> lol
<penguinboy> Rob Levin!
<penguinboy> sigh
<penguinboy> when you run bunzip2 Azureus_2.3.0.2_linux.GTK.tar.bz2 into turns in a tarball....do you then tar it?
<penguinboy> yoo hoo
* penguinboy whistles to himslef
<liz4rd> lol check this out penguinboy :P hold on
<penguinboy> MONCHY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<penguinboy> MONCHY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<penguinboy> MONCHY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<monchy> hey lol
* liz4rd watches monchy run away
<penguinboy> Monch....liz4rd is trying to send me internet porn of himself to me through jabber
<penguinboy> you wanna see it 2???
<liz4rd> its true
<monchy> no, you enjoy
<penguinboy> oh i will...i will...i will!!!!
<monchy> so, whens the wedding?
<penguinboy> next Tuesday....
<monchy> congratulations
<liz4rd> http://www.liz4rd.ath.cx/.imagedump/store/liz4rdandpenguinboy.gif
<penguinboy> Liz4rd is gonna wear the dress and I am gonna wear the tux....I am the more manly of the two
<penguinboy> LOL
<penguinboy> LOL
<penguinboy> LOL
<liz4rd> no your just the penguin you fuckstick YOUR WAREING A TUX!!!
<penguinboy> LOL
<penguinboy> LOL
<liz4rd> http://www.liz4rd.ath.cx/.imagedump/store/liz4rdandpenguinboy.gif
<liz4rd> ^_^
<penguinboy> www.seeliz4admanmakepenguinboyintoapenguinman.com
<liz4rd> sproingie: hey baqby 2$ for all of me
<penguinboy> hey hey sproingie 
<penguinboy> 7 dolalrs for qll of me
<liz4rd> your no compitition
<monchy> i'd rather see michael jackson for 7 dollars
<liz4rd> i got a lower rate
<penguinboy> yes but I am bigger than you
<liz4rd> what about me and penguinboy together?
<penguinboy> 9 dollars
<monchy> i'd hang myself ;)
<penguinboy> LOL
<penguinboy> LOL
<penguinboy> LOL
<liz4rd> monchy: http://www.liz4rd.ath.cx/.imagedump/store/liz4rdandpenguinboy.gif
<monchy> i don't think so lol
<liz4rd> did you see it?
<monchy> no
<monchy> i refuse to click on it :p
<liz4rd> i'm hosting it fucking look at it
<penguinboy> monchy is afraid of a wormm
<penguinboy> or a virus
<penguinboy> or a trojan
<liz4rd> LMFAO
<liz4rd> ONG LINUX?
<transgress> because there are virii for linux
<liz4rd> its a fucking .gif file
<penguinboy> extra large size please
<liz4rd> i dont get it
<transgress> i think he's just being stubborn 
<penguinboy> hey Kev
<liz4rd> trangress did you see it?
<transgress> yes
<liz4rd> funny shit heh
<liz4rd> :P
<liz4rd> i'll get on msn and yell at monchy
<monchy> why do i have to see it, i'm not part of your circus orgy :p
<penguinboy> one of these days RastaMan and I are gonna run around buck nekkid in Fiji!!!
<liz4rd> JUST FUCKING LOOK AT IT
<liz4rd> :(
<transgress> ssshhh
<liz4rd> or els i shall releal your secerat
<liz4rd> secrete
<liz4rd> or w/e
<transgress> try to cuss only every 5 remarks
<liz4rd> how ever its spelled
<penguinboy> what is Monch's secret?????????????
<monchy> i'm your father
<penguinboy> LOL
<liz4rd> he's and an alcoholic
<penguinboy> LOL
<penguinboy> LOL
<monchy> and an alcoholic
<monchy> i beat him every day
<transgress> that's what you meant the other night when you kept saying "Who's your daddy!?"
<liz4rd> LMAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<penguinboy> i am an alcolholic too..............
<liz4rd> keiths a stoner
<penguinboy> and one of them thare homosexuals
<transgress> i don't put anything in my body that doesn't grow out of the ground
<liz4rd> cant memberthe last time he was thinking clearly
<monchy> who's keith
<transgress> i haven't smoked a lot recently
<liz4rd> transgress
<penguinboy> RastaMan
<transgress> me
<monchy> oh lol
<liz4rd> lol
<liz4rd> and monchy is Chris
<liz4rd> and i'm Chris too
<monchy> no, i'm saddam husseins doppelganger
<transgress> saturday night was the only time i've smoked in a good bit
<penguinboy> I wanna run buck nekkid with RastaMan down the beaches of Fiji.....just a floppin' in the wind
<transgress> so you're the evil saddam?  how odd.
<monchy> no, i'm his doppelganger lol
<transgress> well doppelgangers are evil copies of the original
<penguinboy> i met a doppleganger once
<liz4rd> mochy is ex comedian...can you tell he got kicked out of a comedy club?
<transgress> i met a cross dressing prostitute once... 
<monchy> how'd that go
<penguinboy> i bet you were suprised
<liz4rd> LMAO
<liz4rd> he realized it was his mom
<liz4rd> and dad
<liz4rd> XD
<transgress> i didn't really talk to her... i more of quickly crossed the street as she was trying to find customers
<penguinboy> i don't like cross dressers...I like em to look real manly
<liz4rd> bullshit you got "its" number
<penguinboy> like liz4rd
<liz4rd> ...
<liz4rd> you did not just say that
<transgress> eh if my mom were a cross dressing whore i'd just be happy about the fact that she got out of the house once in a while
<liz4rd> lol
<penguinboy> hey MoRpHe0 
<transgress> hi MoRpHe0 what's up?
<liz4rd> what if she came on to you?
<MoRpHe0> hi to all
<penguinboy> hey hey hey
<transgress> liz4rd: eh?
<liz4rd> MoRpHe0: hey baby 2$ for all of me
<MoRpHe0> :S
<liz4rd> 9$ for me AND penguinboy
<penguinboy> keep your two dollars....I've had him...and he is not worth 75 cents.....
<liz4rd> hey thast a low rate eh guys
<liz4rd> penguinboy: just cuz you get me for free doesnt mean you can fuck with my cashflow
<penguinboy> liz4rd giggles like a little girl during sex and it is really annoying
<liz4rd> ...thast it
<liz4rd> we're threw
<penguinboy> lol
<liz4rd> NO
<liz4rd> ITS DONE
<penguinboy> lol
<liz4rd> I DONT WANNA SEE YOU AGIAN
<liz4rd> :'(
<penguinboy> sniff sniff sniff
<doppleganger> hello
<doppleganger> hello
<anti-penguinboy> FUCK YOU
<doppleganger> oh no i am stuck as a doppleganger
<anti-penguinboy> WE'RE FIGHTING
<PenguinBoy> i'm back!
<anti-penguinboy> transgress: please tell penguinboy that i dont wanna talk to him
<PenguinBoy> trangress please tell liz4rd that i still love him
<anti-penguinboy> transgress: please tell fuckstick over there that he hurt my feelings
<transgress> yeah umm no.
<PenguinBoy> I'm sorry
<anti-penguinboy> i hate you
<PenguinBoy> i will never hurt your feelings again
<anti-penguinboy> :(
<PenguinBoy> i promise
<anti-penguinboy> *sniff*
<PenguinBoy> there there
<PenguinBoy> don;t cry
<PenguinBoy> do you still love me?
<liz4rd> i'm here for casual sex theres no love involved
<liz4rd> XD
<PenguinBoy> i like casual sex
<liz4rd> WELL I DONT
<PenguinBoy> i especially like casual kinky sex
<liz4rd> joey how old are you anyway ? :P
<transgress> 25
<liz4rd> LMFAO
<liz4rd> i'm 16 YOU PETAFILE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<PenguinBoy> pedophile
<liz4rd> thank you
<PenguinBoy> LOL
<PenguinBoy> your welcome
<PenguinBoy> poor grammar is unexcusable
<liz4rd> my bad
<PenguinBoy> no prob
<monchy> you guys are going to be stars on bash soon lol
<PenguinBoy> pedophile from pedophelia
<PenguinBoy> what is bash?
<liz4rd> monchy: bash?
<liz4rd> fuck that
<liz4rd> irclikelife.com/oldsite
<liz4rd> i'm ircbot_ and polorix
<monchy> www.bash.org
<liz4rd> go down and then to archives
<liz4rd> its mine and transgress's project
<monchy> what exactly is it
<liz4rd> me and transgress
<liz4rd> i'm polorix and ircbot_
<liz4rd> its irc humor
<liz4rd> or humor at all
<monchy> oh ok
<liz4rd> irclikelife.com/oldsite we're working on migrating to the new design
<monchy> whats going on w/ your forum
<liz4rd> mine?
<PenguinBoy> they have been discussing things like foreskins...makes for interesting light readiung
<liz4rd> http://datapirate.ath.cx?
<monchy> yea that 1
<liz4rd> nothying really
<liz4rd> i need moe users
<liz4rd> more
<monchy> get your useless husband to help :p
<liz4rd> fuck you man
<liz4rd> :P
<liz4rd> we're not marreyed yet
<liz4rd> tuesday
<monchy> it is tuesday
<liz4rd> yes
<monchy> i now pronounce you life partners
<liz4rd> is it tuesday today?
<monchy> yea
<liz4rd> YOUR OUR FATHER PERSON GUY TO BEWED US
* PenguinBoy cries liek a little girl on her wedding day
<liz4rd> penguinboy!!!!!!!
<monchy> lmao
<liz4rd> we're getting marreyed
<liz4rd> right now
<liz4rd> monchys doing the ceramony
<monchy> transgress can be the minister
<monchy> i need a beer
<liz4rd> ok
<PenguinBoy> i am Lutheran
<PenguinBoy> must be a Lutheran service
<transgress> i am the leader of a cult... so i guess that's sort of like a minister
<sproingie> and i'm spartacus!
<liz4rd> trangress...wil lyou do the honors
<PenguinBoy> we could get married Rasta style
<liz4rd> OK
<transgress> except i'm not actually rasta... 
<liz4rd> start it up eith
<PenguinBoy> and i wanna be nude 
<liz4rd> keith
<transgress> i'm more of a naturist
<liz4rd> FUC KTHIS THEN
<transgress> okay nude would work
<liz4rd> sproingie: will you do the honors
<PenguinBoy> i like being nude
<liz4rd> ?
* sproingie sniffles.  i always cry at weddings
<sproingie> oh wait that's the tear gas
<liz4rd> FUCK MAN
<liz4rd> be the minister
<transgress> okay
<transgress> but right now ima eat a peach
<transgress> brb
<PenguinBoy> liz4rd looks really cute in the nude
<liz4rd> awe thx you too
<PenguinBoy> thanks
<liz4rd> sproingie: will you do the honors
* PenguinBoy blushes
<sproingie> liz4rd: i should probably take the honors out on a date first
<PenguinBoy> LOL
<PenguinBoy> LOL
<PenguinBoy> LOL
<liz4rd> ...
<PenguinBoy> is sproingie interested in a menage a trois????
<liz4rd> will no one perform the ceramony?
<monchy> transgress will
<liz4rd> LMFAO XD
<liz4rd> ok he'll be funny :)
<liz4rd> i want the whole ido's and all
<PenguinBoy> and nude
<liz4rd> and nude
<PenguinBoy> yes
<PenguinBoy> nude is important
<sproingie> oh ok.  we are gathered here together to bear false witness to the act of holy acrimony
<PenguinBoy> LOL
<sproingie> oh wait, i forgot dearly beloved
<sproingie> oh wait, i hate you all
<sproingie> where was i?
<liz4rd> ...
<liz4rd> you'v done this befor
<sproingie> gathered here to witness.  who's getting hitched by the way?
<liz4rd> me and penguinboy
<PenguinBoy> i can;t wit for the honeymoon noght
<sproingie> to witness the marriage of me and penguinboy
<liz4rd> liz4rd you fuckstick
<liz4rd> i wont pay you!
<monchy> lol
<PenguinBoy> take me liz4rd!
<PenguinBoy> right here
<liz4rd> wait we got to put the rings on and idos
<PenguinBoy> right now
<liz4rd> continue sproigie
<sproingie> marriage is a blessed union, with exceptions here and there
<PenguinBoy> lol
<liz4rd> go on
<sproingie> if anyone here has any reason why these two should not be joined, kindly sierra tango foxtrot uniform
<PenguinBoy> lol
<PenguinBoy> lol
<liz4rd> no on objects!
<liz4rd> one*
<sproingie> very well then, having heard no objections, and all appeals having been exhausted
<liz4rd> go on
<sproingie> liz4rd you fuckstick, do you take PenguinBoy, who i shall not ask whether is oflegal age, to have and to hold, in delusion and drunkeness, til netsplit do you part?\
<liz4rd> i do!!
<liz4rd> look alive penguinboy
<sproingie> PenguinBoy, do you take liz4rd you fuckstick to be your awfully wedded gender-indeterminate?
<liz4rd> penguinboy!!!!!!!!!!!
<PenguinBoy> i must defintely, unequivacably, without one little bitty witty doubt....DO!!!!
<sproingie> then by the power of greyskull, i now pronounce you avian and reptile.  you may now beak the bride
<PenguinBoy> kiss me my hunka hunka burnin love!!!!!!!!!!!
<liz4rd> *kisses*
<liz4rd> lol!!!!
<liz4rd> YES
<liz4rd> ITS FINAL
<liz4rd> thanks sproingie
<Mr_Liz4rd> take me here....take me now...right here in front of sproingie and moNCHY!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<liz4rd> i copyed this all down so transgress see's
<Mr_Liz4rd> LOL
* liz4rd takes you..right here..right now
<Mr_Liz4rd> change you rnick to Mrs_Liz4rd
<Mr_Liz4rd> lol
<monchy> lol
<Mrs_Liz4rd> i wanan bethe mr :(
<monchy> now the entire world can shared you blessed union on bash.org
<Mr_Liz4rd> i am the more manly of the two...plus...I am bigger than you are
* sproingie i did type hermaphrodite before gender-indeterminate ...
<sproingie> i should trust my first impressions
<Mr_Liz4rd> lol
<Mrs_Liz4rd> lol
<Mrs_Liz4rd> sproingie: we shgould talk with transgress i would love for you to be on our project
<Mr_Liz4rd> the project is a menage a troise sproingie
<Mrs_Liz4rd> no
<Mr_Liz4rd> si 
<Mrs_Liz4rd> http://irclikelife.com/oldsite/
<Mrs_Liz4rd> look down and then go to srchives
<Mrs_Liz4rd> i'm polorix and ircbot_
<Mrs_Liz4rd> lol
<liz4rd> there
<liz4rd> you stay as that
<Senor_Liz4rd> Senora
<sproingie> heh.  sure.
<liz4rd> do you think you would do good :)
<Senor_Liz4rd> ever been in a menage a trois before sproingie ????
<liz4rd> and do you have jabber or msn or AIM?
<sproingie> no and no and no and no ... as for your questions, the same
<liz4rd> you just come on irc?
<Senor_Liz4rd> lol
* sproingie .oO( huh huh huh )
<liz4rd> ...
<liz4rd> Senor_Liz4rd: whens our hunnymoon?
<Senor_Liz4rd> as soon as possible.....I am gettign my passprt ready
<Senor_Liz4rd> is it cold in Canada?
<liz4rd> no i'm fucking hot
<Senor_Liz4rd> lol
<monchy> i'll be back, don't go makin no babies while i'm gone
<liz4rd> i cant promis anything
<sproingie> i think lizards can reproduce asexually.  parthogenesis
<liz4rd> lol
<Senor_Liz4rd> lol
<sproingie> don't even really need senor
<liz4rd> sproingie: :O
<Senor_Liz4rd> oh my
<TTT_Travis|G3> can anyone here help me with this?    http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=223005&posted=1#post223005
<liz4rd> and what do chicks and KFC have in common?
<liz4rd> You start with the breast - then go to the thigh then you're left with a greasy box to stick your bone i
<liz4rd> in*
* sproingie watches all the women on this channel flee
<liz4rd> lol
<sproingie> hmm, guess there weren't any
* liz4rd watches trangress flee ;)
<liz4rd> sbcl3: lol its me from AIM
<liz4rd> digital0xploit
<liz4rd> you we're wondering last time :P
<unome> how do you open control center from cosole?
<MyGhetek> how can i reinstall everything gtk?
<MyGhetek> im just sick of all the gtk errors i always get
<MyGhetek> sudo apt-get reinstall *gtk*
<MyGhetek> why doesnt that work?
<kalenedrael> because *gtk* doesn't mean what you want it to
<kalenedrael> it means "everything in the current directory that contains "gtk""
<kalenedrael> you want to reinstall everything gtk, hmm
<MyGhetek> so how do i fix it?
<kalenedrael> one moment
<kalenedrael> apt-cache search gtk | cut -d\  -f1 | grep gtk | xargs sudo apt-get reinstall
* MyGhetek sees an "accept vnc connection dialogue" oooh clicky
<liz4rd> <DarkNeo> Did you hear about Ku Klux Knieval?
<liz4rd> <LongWongSilver> no
<liz4rd> <DarkNeo> He tried to jump 50 niggers with a steamroller.
<MyGhetek> cut: the delimiter must be a single character
<kalenedrael> MyGhetek, are you *sure* you want to do this?
<MyGhetek> ...
<MyGhetek> i dont know... do i?
<kalenedrael> (this actually installs everything that contains gtk in the package name)
<kalenedrael> oh, and you need two spaces after the backslash
<kalenedrael> it has to be "cut -d\  -f1" not "cut -d\ -f1"
<MyGhetek> would it solve all my gtk errors that pop up with wine and winetools?
<kalenedrael> dunno
<kalenedrael> what are those errors?
<MyGhetek> error: unexpected identifier `gtk-alternative-button-order', expected keyword - e.g. `style'
<MyGhetek> i get that all the time
<MyGhetek> i just have a lot of errors and its frusterating
<MyGhetek> some times i try to launch apps and it says someting about display 0:0 and something regarding gtk and then it doesnt work
<kalenedrael> hmm
<MyGhetek> i will pastebin in a sec
<MyGhetek> whoa... pastebin is dead
<MyGhetek> may i flood?
<MyGhetek> !flood
<kalenedrael> no
<kalenedrael> umm
<MyGhetek> damn
<kalenedrael> let's see
<kalenedrael> try another pastebin?
<liz4rd> pastebin.ca
<liz4rd> CANADIAN STYLE
<kalenedrael> http://sh.nu/p
<MyGhetek> there we go
<MyGhetek> http://sh.nu/p/314
<MyGhetek> i mean... you cant get much more basic that that
<kalenedrael> that's not a gtk error
<MyGhetek> and i get soooo many errors
<MyGhetek> it didnt happen that time
<kalenedrael> did you "sudo su -"?
<MyGhetek> i did su
<kalenedrael> did you use sudo?
<MyGhetek> no i used su
<liz4rd> wtf
<kalenedrael> you're trying to run an X program as root and it doesnt know how to open the display
<MyGhetek> is that normal?
<kalenedrael> yes
<MyGhetek> every now and then my amarok crashes
<MyGhetek> and i cant restart it
<MyGhetek> there is just a million little errors that werent there like 2 weeks ago
<kalenedrael> MyGhetek, if you want to run an X program as root, use kdesu or gksu
<MyGhetek> i feel like reformatting but there must be an easier way
<kalenedrael> hmm?
<kalenedrael> hmm
<kalenedrael> that is strange
<MyGhetek> also i have a question what is the difference between dist-upgrade and upgrade?
<kalenedrael> dist-upgrade upgrades the distro
<philipacamaniac> dist-upgrade is used when upgrading major version numbers (you'll do it when you upgrade to Breezy)
<kalenedrael> if you are running kubuntu 2.0, then dist-upgrade will give you 3.0
<kalenedrael> IIRC
<MyGhetek> http://sh.nu/p/315
<MyGhetek> ive been doing dist upgrades. is that bad?
<philipacamaniac> MyGhetek: what's your sources.list look like?
* duncanmv is back.
<MyGhetek> nanoing
* duncanmv is away: Away at the moment
<MyGhetek> http://sh.nu/p/316
<MyGhetek> thats my sources.list
<MyGhetek> gpg --keyserver wwwkeys.eu.pgp.net --recv-keys 1F41B907gpg --armor --export 1F41B907 | sudo apt-key add -
<MyGhetek> oops i mean... gpg --keyserver wwwkeys.eu.pgp.net --recv-keys 1F41B907 && gpg --armor --export 1F41B907 | sudo apt-key add -
<philipacamaniac> eeeeep you have marillat sarge, sid and etch enabled
<MyGhetek> bad?
<philipacamaniac> those all are different distro releases for debian... not recommended
<MyGhetek> damn!
<MyGhetek> fixable?
<liz4rd> i wanna try a diff linux
<philipacamaniac> err, I think so
<MyGhetek> liz4rd: try ubuntu. its like kubuntu but with less cool stuff
<liz4rd> i have already tryed out kubuntu and ubuntu i like them both and will probly come back to it but i got 2 blanks and i dont know what one to burn
<philipacamaniac> libavcodeccvs is what you are trying to get?
<liz4rd> MyGhetek: :P
<MyGhetek> i just dont want to have broken dependencies
<MyGhetek> i hrad that its a bad thing
<MyGhetek> liz4rd: mepis?
<MyGhetek> windows xp and topilogilinux?
<liz4rd> i need something thats fast and has alot of packages i can install
<MyGhetek> hehe
<MyGhetek> topilogilinux
<MyGhetek> is there an apt-get parameter to always download suggested packages?
<MyGhetek> i cant find one
<cartel_> #ubuntu guys didnt get it
<cartel_> http://fun.sdinet.de/pics/3ubuntu.jpg
<MyGhetek> i wish i had extra time in the day to do stuff like that
<MyGhetek> im too busy all the time
<TTT_Travis|G3> can anyone here help me with this?    http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=223005&posted=1#post223005
<liz4rd> hey monchy
<liz4rd> i got 2 blank cds now :P
<monchy> sweet
<liz4rd> not sure what els to do
<monchy> well don't waste them on music or anything
<liz4rd> cuz the whole debian sarge having xfree86 discurages me
<liz4rd> i wont
<liz4rd> i'm looking for another distro to try out
<monchy> fedora
<liz4rd> i'm on there site right now :P
<liz4rd> but only got 2 cd
<monchy> just do a net install
<monchy> no way i'd waste 4 cds on core 4 lol
<liz4rd> lol
<liz4rd> mmmmm i need something fast :(
<liz4rd> kubuntu is fast....but
<liz4rd> and i like debians packaging system
<liz4rd> but i dont like how it hates fluxbox and blackbox
<liz4rd> :P
<monchy> well theres xfce + sarge but you hate xfree :p
<liz4rd> :P yeah
<transgress> i used 1 dvd for FC4 heh... burning 4 cd's is way too much effort
<transgress> fc4 isn't at all bad though.  
<monchy> is it me or are the fonts smoother
<transgress> were the mem leaks ever fixed in xfree?  because if not then i can understand worrying about it... but if they were then you could go with sarge and not notice a difference
<monchy> i don't know, looking for changelogs
<transgress> i know running flux on DSL would eventually eat up the ram, crash, and i could restart x... take about 3 days to eat my 32 megs up heh
<monchy> "- deal with small memory leaks" 1003 in the XFree86 4.3 changelog
<transgress> omg it's been too long since i custom compiled a kernel
<monchy> K7 kernel for athlon xp users? or 686?
<kalon> is it posible to make windows open in new windows. instead of single view? I have tryed the usual kde setting.
<verden01> hey
<yoda> saludos
<yoda> como se cambia la reolucion de pantalla por konsole
<TTT_Travis|G3> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=25722&page=1&pp=10
<unome> how do you open control center from cosole?
<thoreauputic> unome: `kcontrol`
<unome> thanks mate
<thoreauputic> np
<yoda> how can i  modify the grub, so i can add or remove some O.S.
<yoda> ?
<unome> http://ubuntuguide.org/#addwindowsentrygrubmenu
<yoda> thx
<yoda> great!!
<yoda> hey, how i can modify the resolution of my screen in the konsole??
<yoda> *can i
<unome> good question, I'd like to find out as well
* unome checdking
<yoda> hahaha
<unome> the only kde app I dont use is konsole, the thing is huge
<yoda> how can i use graphic lilo 
<yoda> * group
<yoda> ?
* KevManU is back.
<sealion> I'm having trouble building kernel module packages for kernel 2.4.12 using module-assistant or make-kpkg.  The build is failing with "cc1: Unrecognized option ...", which seems to indicate to me that gcc 3.3 is being used to compile--the unrecognized options are 3.4 options.
<sealion> This is cute.  It looks like module-assistant and make-kpkg (cause make to) ignore the CC definition in the kernel makefiles, and so the default compiler (3.3, in this case) gets used instead.
<sealion> At least for half of the compile.... although the bad compiler flags shouldn't have even been passed unless gcc-3.4 was being used for at least part of the make process.
<unome> guys, anyone using konversation?
<mazinga> y me
<unome> I'm trying tp upgrade but:
<unome> konversation: Depends: kdelibs4 (>= 4:3.4.1) but 4:3.4.0-0ubuntu3.2 is to be installed
<mazinga> i had same error!
<unome> and?
<unome> fixed it?
<mazinga> just download synaptic and it wil solve your problems
<unome> I have synaptic
<mazinga> do a smart upgrade with it
<unome> but i dont wanna mess with libs
<mazinga> did u try smart upgr?
<unome> I tried
<mazinga> hmmm
<unome> yes
<mazinga> i'll tell u in 30secs
<unome> synaptic says same thing
<unome> konversation:
<unome>   Depends: kdelibs4 (>=4:3.4.1) but 4:3.4.0-0ubuntu3.2 is to be installed
<mazinga> Upgraded the following packages:
<mazinga> kdelibs-data (4:3.4.0-0ubuntu3) to 4:3.4.0-0ubuntu3.2
<mazinga> thats what synaptic did 
<KaiL> apt-get -f install
<mazinga> u sure u have synapti and not kynaptic?
<unome> force?
<unome> yeah synaptic
<unome> I dont use kynaptic
<mazinga> kk
<unome> -f will force install despite libs conflict dude
<mazinga> do an update then try smart?
<mazinga> u tried it?
<unome> yep same sh*t
<mazinga> hmm
<unome> thanks for trying mate ... there are no security updates so I care less ;)
<mazinga> kk dude
<Linatux> hi
<Kamping_Kaiser> hi
<Linatux> quiet evening?
* Linatux trying to apt-get update via modem ... tad dreary
<Linatux> only 3, no 15, no 48, no 5 minutes to go =)
<liz4rd> well....fresh install og kubuntu
<liz4rd> of
<KaiL> there comes koffice 1.4 :)
<KaiL> Riddell: no kexi in breezy?
<liz4rd> kubuntu doesnt come with synaptic or how ever you spell it does it?
<KaiL> liz4rd: it has kynaptic for this job (which is not that complete)
<liz4rd> thought so
<KaiL> Riddell: and krita has no icon
<Riddell> KaiL: Krita Designer has no icon, but then again neither does KOffice shell
<Riddell> KaiL: more up to date versions of kexi are being released separately so they're being packaged separately
<KaiL> krita has not even an menu entry here :(
<Riddell> oh wait, it's kugar without an icon, krita does fine
<KaiL> kugar also without menu entry
<Skaag> i can't find krita...
<Skaag> (the package)
<KaiL> breezy or hoary?
<Riddell> KaiL: do you have /usr/share/applnk/Office/krita.desktop ?
<KaiL> yes
<srobin> hi
<srobin> got a question
<srobin> i'm having a temporary ntfs (sda5)
<srobin> with my music on
<srobin> how can i play this in amaroK?
<srobin> already did this: root@Kubuntu:/mnt/windows # mount /dev/sda5 /mnt/windows -t ntfs -o user,ro,noatime
<Firetech> Riddell: I can't see any images in .doc files with the new KWord (I don't know if I could that with the old version though...) KWord also complains when I try to open OO.o2 .odt files and says that they aren't following OASIS standard...
<Riddell> Firetech: openoffice doesn't follow the OASIS standard yet
<Firetech> ah... :S
<Firetech> Riddell: Should I be able to see images in .doc files then?
<Riddell> Firetech: I'm not sure
<Chameleon22> hello ladies
<ksb> How do I assign a shortcut for switching virtual desktops
<kalenedrael> open up the control panel
<kalenedrael> control center, whatever
<Chameleon22> right click on panel->panel menu -> add to panel -> applet -> desktop preview and pager
<kalenedrael> no, you have to go to regional & accessibility -> keyboard shortcuts
<ksb> ta
<ksb> superb, works a treat, thanks
<Chameleon22> np
<ksb> well thanks to kalenedrael ;)
<Chameleon22> bah
<ksb> Chameleon22: not that I don't appreciate your unique input ;)
<Chameleon22> well what i said is how to add a desktop applet to panel that i thought you asked for ... no need to be sarcastic
<ksb> I'm just being playfull matey
<microhaxo> guys, how do i connect to a ftp server using SECURE connection?
<kalenedrael> sftp
<Tm_T> err
<lexhider> where do I report bugs for kubuntu?
<Tm_T> oh, good question
<Riddell> lexhider: bugzilla.ubuntu.com normally
<Riddell> lexhider: what's up?
<lexhider> trivial thing with kdegraphics
<lexhider> the description says it includes kdvi but neither depends/recommends/suggest the kdvi package
<Tm_T> Riddell: hmm, do you know what nick Daniel Robitaille use?
<Riddell> Tm_T: never heard of him
<Tm_T> hmh
<Tm_T> have blogged in Planet Ubuntu
<Tm_T> and I have something to tell
<Tm_T> but can't comment his blog without some sign in or something
<lexhider> Riddell: should I file a bug?
<lexhider> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DanielRobitaille
<lexhider> email address is there
<Riddell> lexhider: that's been fixed in breezy so no need to file
<Tm_T> lexhider: oh, thank you
<Tm_T> aah, there's nick too :p
<mindspin> I have kontrol panel set to show date and time, but it shows only time and timezone, any idea ?
<kalenedrael> yeah, set it to show the local timezone
<kalenedrael> right-click on the clock, go to show timezone -> local timezone
<mindspin> haha
<mindspin> the settings are correct
<mindspin> but it shows wrong
<mindspin> I want date to be shown
<kalenedrael> yes, what timezone does it say?
<mindspin> Europe/Berlin 
<kalenedrael> fine, go to configure clock, click the "Date" checkbox in the "Display" category
<kalenedrael> ...unless you've already done that
<mindspin> I already have done this
<mindspin> the settings are correct
<mindspin> but it doesnt show date
<kalenedrael> ok, then right-click on the clock, go to show timezone -> local timezone... make sure
<kalenedrael> don't select "Europe/Berlin", select "Local Timezone" :P
<mindspin> ok I'll have a look
<mindspin> hey cool
<mindspin> thanks alot
<kalenedrael> yep
<mindspin> it changed after upgrading  kde 
<kalenedrael> oh
<mindspin> and I know my timeszone , so there's no need to show it ;-)
<mindspin> but i regulary forget the date ;-)
<mindspin> bad english
<kalenedrael> heh
<mindspin> regulary
<kalenedrael> yeah, i have that problem too...
<fromoze> hi, I wanted to ask if someone is using kubuntu amd64 breezy. It's usable? 
<kalenedrael> probably
<kalenedrael> i'm using hoary
<kalenedrael> on amd64
<mindspin> breezy is not recommended btw.
<fromoze> okis
<fromoze> I just wanted to know it about if it's considered alpha o beta :)
<fromoze> may be breezy started to need middle-average user to test :)
<KaiL> fromoze: still alpha
<fromoze> ok, thanks. 
<KaiL> I guess, there will be another test-CD, when the package list are clean at least
<dalbirdy> can anyone tell me how to allow root login on kde?
<hussam> dalbirdy: edit this file /etc/kde3/kdm/kdmrc
<dalbirdy> thanks
<hussam> dalbirdy: add AllowRootLogin=true
<hussam> dalbirdy: in that file
<dalbirdy> hussam, at the bottom of the file?
<hussam> dalbirdy: under a section called [X-*-Core]  at top of file
<dalbirdy> yep i found it thanks
<dalbirdy> do i need to restart to get this to take?
<dalbirdy> never mind i got it...thanks
<dalbirdy> can you tell me how to upgrade openoffice to 2.o beta?
<Tm_T> \sh: uh oh!
<dbfoster> sudo apt-get install  openoffice.org2
<\sh> Tm_T: uh oh why not ih ah?
<Tm_T> \sh: yikes! 2.6.12 .... when we have packages for it? :)
<\sh> 2.6.12? give me a clue of what 2.6.12?
<Tm_T> kernel
<\sh> don't ask me, i'm too far away from the kernel...and this is good :)
<Tm_T> heh
<Tm_T> and who's the one who knows about it?
<benJIman> lo all
<Tm_T> yup
<benJIman> anyone know if there's a howto anywhere for extracting the livecd to hard disk for modifying?
* mabu is Away, Reason: ( gledam kliniko ) | Since: ( Wednesday June 22 2005. 11:06:00 ) Xlack v2.1
<chx> I have a hard disk on the USB port. later, this will become /dev/hda . How should I install grub on it?
<Tm_T> mabu: oh nice
<jbroome> nothing i love more than auto-away messages (in two channels i'm in)
<Tm_T> jbroome: in three :/
<Tm_T> and colours!
<jbroome> i think that deserves a kick!
<Tm_T> not yet, but if he continues it, it's spamming -> kick
<Tm_T> but hey, I'm just old fart, don't care about my opinions
<Riddell> mabu: turn off your auto-away please or you will indeed be booted oot
<Tm_T> Riddell <3
<Tm_T> Riddell: you have any idea about 2.6.12 kernel packages?
<Riddell> Tm_T: they were being talked about yesterday, no idea on the status.  something you need?
<uniq> the closest you get is the 2.6.12 package in breezy.. it's morel ike 2.6.11.94-1.2 or something ... rc6 i guess.
<uniq> if you are patient you can wait for the real 2.6.12.. think it'll be ready in a few days. as riddell says.. there was some talking about it yesterday.
<Tm_T> Riddell: no, just general discussion in #ubuntu.fi@IRCnet
<Tm_T> uniq: I'm very patient ;)
<wizzard> hi guys, how can I downgrade my existing packages using apt-get when I removed some sources?
<sproingie> aptitude lets you pick specific versions
<sproingie> don't know that there's any way to globally downgrade
<wizzard> just removed tha hoary-extras repository and some packages are local or absolete
<wizzard> can I remove the packages without dependency check?
<sproingie> if aptitude tries to remove any other packages when you do, you can put them back before committing the change
<sproingie> or you can just try apt-get remove, which is usually a little less aggressive
<uniq> you can a
<uniq> lso use apt-get install package=version
<sproingie> or use dpkg directly even
<uniq> or if you add hoary-extras you can use apt-pinning.
<uniq> and remove all packages from that source.
<sproingie> i never figured out how to use pinning
<uniq> remove/downgrade.
<uniq> it's easy.
<uniq> what's the mirror you use for hoary-extras? 
<sproingie> i don't use it right now (where is it BTW?)
<wizzard> I used something like mirrorservice
<sproingie> usually when i need something, i just add a repo to sources.list, update, grab it, then comment the source back out
<wizzard> but then you have a mess with the versions
<uniq> deb http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net/ hoary-extras main universe multiverse restricted
<uniq> let's say you use this one.
<wizzard> maybe
<uniq> make /etc/apt/preferences and put three lines in it.
<uniq> Package: *
<uniq> Pin: origin ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net
<uniq> Pin-Priority: 10
<wizzard> btw, it is possible to find that hoary-extras on normal server?
<uniq> hoary-extras is part of the backports project. unofficial.
<sproingie> uniq: and that will prevent anything in backports from installing if it's shadowed by anything else in the official repos?
<wizzard> I just wonder that backports packages are available everywhere
<sproingie> uniq: including older versions?
<uniq> sproingie: that will prevent anything from backports being installed if a package with the same name exist somewhere else.
<sproingie> excellent.  do i need to pin the official repos with a higher priority, or do they default to some higher value?
<uniq> depends.. if you want to replace the backport packages with the official ones you'll need to add the official repo with priority over 1000.. and do a dist-upgrade.
<sproingie> i haven't used any backports
<uniq> backports/extras/whatever.
<sproingie> it looks like there are no amd64 packages anyway
* sproingie wonders when apt will understand multiple architectures
<sproingie> got a redhat box at work with 64 and 32 bit packages.  yum is the only option
<wizzard> does anybody know some fast server with hoary-extras?
<uniq> isn't acm.cs.umn.edu fast? 
<uniq> http://backports.ubuntuforums.org/url.php
<wizzard> it seems to be fast :p
<uniq> .edu often is.
<hussam> Riddell: I'm getting a crash in kicker when logging out of KDE 3.4.1 . here is the stack trace: http://pastebin.com/302528
<apokryphos> Hi guys. Is there something wrong with the current kdelibs package? All KDE programs are crashing, and on trying to update kdelibs I get unmet dependencies
<pussfeller> anybody know how you get schat to connect to those fserves which have +59 or whatever dcc port
<pussfeller> err xchat
<Riddell> hussam: nasty.  report it to bugzilla.ubuntu.com please
<apokryphos> pussfeller: you're more likely to have luck with that Q in #ubuntu
<hussam> Riddell: I submitted bug 12096. https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=12096
<Riddell> hussam: thanks
<morten> Can you download a kde version of breezy badger (or whatever the next ubuntu is called )
<uniq> can you explain what you want? 
<morten> ... hehe...
<morten> erhm, not really...
<morten> Just bored.. so I was wondering if I could find something to install
<Tm_T> morten: and you have 3.4.1 installed?
<morten> Nope...
<morten> Ahh well, Going to play some Beach Volley.... afk!
<Tm_T> morten: install it then ;)
<nata> hi
<yourghetek> ftp://ftp.oregonstate.edu/pub/kde/stable/koffice-1.4/kubuntu/dists/
<yourghetek> how do i add that to my sources.list?
<philipacamaniac> deb ftp://ftp.oregonstate.edu/pub/kde/stable/koffice-1.4/kubuntu/dists/ hoary-updates main
<yourghetek> thanks
<d> Hi!
<Firetech> yourghetek: you could also check http://kubuntu.org/hoary-koffice-14.php (as said in the topic) for instructions.
<yourghetek> but i really want kexi
<Tm_T> yourghetek: then compile from svn :p
<Tm_T> that's how I do it
<d> I tried updating to KDE 3.4.1 using the above repo. but it failed to install (kdelibs) - what is the correct way to do this? What needs to be uninstalled first, if anything, then install what exactly
<philipacamaniac> Tm_T: I hope you're joking
<Tm_T> philipacamaniac: why would I?
<liz4rd> dammit whats a2ps? and where can i get it
<d> I don't think I've ever successfully upgraded KDE with apt yet come to think of it
<Tm_T> d: nothing (?) need to be uninstalled
<Tm_T> d: what was the error?
<d> Tm- so it's just apt-get install xxx???
<Tm_T> apt-get upgrade :p
<Tm_T> that's how it worked here
<d> SURELY I can't install a new KDE whilst I'm running a previous version?
<Tm_T> d: you can
<philipacamaniac> just logout->login once you're done
<Tm_T> yup
<d> dead easy huh?
<uniq> liz4rd: a2ps is a 'anything to postscript converter' apt-get :)
<Tm_T> philipacamaniac: why not compile svn?
<philipacamaniac> it ain't like that *other* os
<d> i'll try it now!
<Tm_T> philipacamaniac: haha
<uniq> liz4rd: it's in universe.
<liz4rd> it wont apt-get
<yourghetek> whoa. i got a lot of broken packages.
<Tm_T> yourghetek: ok, share with us
<yourghetek> http://pastebin.com/302607
<philipacamaniac> Tm_T: are you running KOffice from SVN, or all of KDE?
<Tm_T> philipacamaniac: Koffice 1.4 branch
<uniq> liz4rd: put your sources.list on http://kubuntu.pastebin.com and i'll look at it.
<Tm_T> and sometimes trunk if it compiles :p
<Tm_T> philipacamaniac: and yes, it mostly works
<philipacamaniac> Tm_T: that's what I was wondering about :)
<Tm_T> heh
<Tm_T> philipacamaniac: what's the problem?
<Tm_T> is it Kexi?
<Tm_T> works here o/
<yourghetek> haha it would be easier to use wine on the windows version of kexi in kubuntu?
<philipacamaniac> Tm_T:  I don't have a problem, if you're asking me... I just wondering about you running KDE SVN
<Tm_T> ah, no
<Tm_T> too much compiling =)
<liz4rd> uniq: http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/302610
<Tm_T> and no need to
<liz4rd> i'm on a fresh install
<liz4rd> i havnt yet added repos to it 
<liz4rd> i dont know what ones to add...
<philipacamaniac> yourghtek, you should install the koffice packages from topic, and the compile kexi from source
<uniq> liz4rd: remove the '#' on line 19 and 20.
<uniq> apt-get update and apt-get install a2ps
<philipacamaniac> Tm_T: that's what you recommended in the first place, isn't it;)
<d> Hmm, so I did an 'apt-get upgrade' but I can see it's fetching some KDE 3.4.0 packages, no 3.4.1 in sight. What could be going wrong??
<buz> did you add the repository?
<Tm_T> philipacamaniac: no, just Koffice from svn
<liz4rd> those are the last 2 lines right :P
<Tm_T> philipacamaniac: but only if you use svn anyway, like me =)
<yourghetek> koffice from package as in manually download and install some deb file? or apt-get install koffice?
<uniq> liz4rd: no. but i'd recommend removing the # for those too.
<Tm_T> philipacamaniac: I use Koffice, kdepim, amaroK and several others from svn
<d> is this a pinning problem??
<uniq> liz4rd: the two last lines.. and the two above the ones without the # infront.
<liz4rd> alright
<uniq> liz4rd: if you take a look at the pastebin url.. you'll see the linenumbers.
<Tm_T> d: you updated package database? apt-get update
<philipacamaniac> Tm_T: hmm, I think I'll choose stability....
<liz4rd> ah ok
<philipacamaniac> Tm_T: although amaroK sounds tasty
<Tm_T> philipacamaniac: heh, no stability problems here :)
<Tm_T> philipacamaniac: and amaroK is more stable from svn imho
<philipacamaniac> Tm_T: did you make debs?
<Tm_T> I update it too many times every day
<Tm_T> nope
<bisley> bisley@sprocket:~$ krita
<bisley> koffice (lib kofficecore): ERROR: Couldn't find the native MimeType in krita's desktop file. Check your installation !
<bisley> hmm
<Tm_T> oh!
<Tm_T> bisley: #koffice might help, dunno
<philipacamaniac> Tm_T: about what MB size are you downloading everyday? (starting to get interested, but WiFi is slow)
<Tm_T> philipacamaniac: well, less than 50Mt I think
<Tm_T> mostly updates are really small
<d> strange- I seem to have KDE 3.4.1 libs installed but 3.4.0 kdebase! Easiest way to 3.4.1 please someone!
<Tm_T> eh?
<philipacamaniac> Tm_T: so you checkout code from SVN, configure, make, make install?
<d> as i said, i've already tried and failed to upgrade kde, doing apt-get upgrade kdelibs, kdebase etc.
<philipacamaniac> d: did you try apt-get dist-upgrade
<uniq> philipacamaniac: you can install kde from cvs to /opt or something.. easier to not mess with dpkgs files.
<uniq> or koffice or whatever :)
<Tm_T> philipacamaniac: almost yes
<Tm_T> wait a second...
<uniq> d: did you add: ' deb http://kubuntu.org/hoary-kde341 hoary-updates main' to /etc/apt/sources.list ? 
<yourghetek> crashing.!
<d> uniq: yes
<uniq> d: did you do 'sudo apt-get update' from the commandline? 
<d> i'm doing an apt-get upgrade right now
<d> not update!
<d> nah! couuldn't have
<d> I'll be back to let you know- it'll be downloaded 4 another 25 m,ins or so I think!
<d> downloading
<uniq> d: stop the upgrade.. and do the apt-get update first.
<uniq> ctrl+c
<d> uniq: did that already
<d> upgraded
<uniq> apt-get update;apt-get upgrade
<uniq> the question is did you do the update ? 
<d> yes
<uniq> ok.. good :)
<d> :p
<d> Can't wait for KDE 4!
<philipacamaniac> aseigo_home: how's plasma coming along?
<_morten> Backie.... 
<buz> is the pdf import in kword 1.4 some sort of sick joke?
<philipacamaniac> buz: still experimental
<buz> i thought it was experimental in 1.3 already
<buz> still isn't worth anything
<philipacamaniac> buz: from the 1.4 changelog, I don't see any work on the PDF filter
<buz> better not include the thing
<buz> makes for bad press
<philipacamaniac> many of the KOffice filters aren't perfect (IMHO)
<buz> mhh .doc isn't worth much, either
<buz> personally, i think koffice should rather do a qt frontend for openoffice
<philipacamaniac> which is what I was referring to... also try .ppt
<buz> mhh ppt isnt very well supported in oo either
<buz> tends to be fucking slow
<philipacamaniac> true
<philipacamaniac> For KDE OOo, see: http://kde.openoffice.org
<philipacamaniac> seems behind the times, but kendy is working hard to make OOo2 fully (mostly) integrated
<buz> is there an oo2 kde plugin for kubuntu
<philipacamaniac> using it
<buz> (a more recent one than .79 i mean
<philipacamaniac> I just wish it would use the KDE spellchecker instead of myspell
<Gombeni> I just entered ere to ask about OO2-kde
<buz> lol
<buz> perfect timing
<Gombeni> yep
<buz> personally, i'm currently using m104 installed with rmp2cpio
<Gombeni> do I need breezy to get i?
<buz> but that doesn't really use kde
<buz> stay away from breezy i recommend
<buz> its nowhere like ready
<Gombeni> ok
<Gombeni> :)
<Gombeni> so where to get oo2-kde?
<philipacamaniac> OOo2 is available in Hoary universe, with kde dialogues and buttons
<buz> yeah but's it's OOOOLD
<Gombeni> oops!
<buz> m79 is seriously buggy
<philipacamaniac> okay, so has the breezy one been backported?
<buz> m104 is where its at ;)
<Gombeni> so, is there newer ones?
<buz> m104 is current
<buz> but its a pain to install
<buz> as there are no debs from what i know
<Gombeni> ready for pain :D
<buz> mhh get the rpm
<philipacamaniac> you mean from 220MB of source?? yeah, its hard
<buz> and read about rpm2cpio ;)
<buz> nah you can use the rpm
<buz> the source is WAY too much pain :)
<Gombeni> alien?
<buz> not sure
<buz> i head alien doesn't work
<buz> besides i don't trust the thin
<buz> thing
<philipacamaniac> rpm2cpio vs. alien? difference?
<buz> rpm2cpio mostly just extracts the files from the rpm
<buz> which is just what you want for oo2
<buz> na that's overstating it
<philipacamaniac> any other work involved?
<buz> you can feed the output to cpio and then create files of it ;)
<Gombeni> have you tried the suse one? 
<buz> suse=evil
<Gombeni> alright then :)
<philipacamaniac> hey now... I may agree, but hey now ;)
<buz> give me a few minutes, i'll go dig out the correct commands
<Gombeni> I am going to compile it from source. will I be screwed?
<buz> you will need a LOOOOT of time
<buz> i think oo is one of the worst things ever to compile yourself
<buz> installing from the rpm is relatively painless
<buz> but i need to download it first 
<buz> gonna take a few minutes even at 2mbit ;)
<Tm_T> hmm
<philipacamaniac> Tm_Tr: quick question, are you Finnish?
<philipacamaniac> or TM_TK
<buz> Gombeni: use  
<buz> rpm2cpio nameof rpm |cpio -ivd "*" 
<buz> for each rpm
<Gombeni> thanks. let's try
<buz> if you want to save yourself the pain of compiling it
<buz> must be possible to do it with xargs somehow
<Gombeni> thanks :)
<buz> any xargs wizards here?
<philipacamaniac> how is it that m79 is still in breezy?
<buz> who knows
<buz> probably to painful to create debs
<philipacamaniac> isn't the feature freeze in july
<philipacamaniac> maybe OOo has to be last, since it is evil
<Tm_Tr> philipacamaniac: yes
<philipacamaniac> Tm_Tr: I can't remember if I mentioned this before, but I'm teaching a Finnish foreign exchange student. (well not so much teaching as supervising while she learns English)
<Tm_Tr> nice :)
<philipacamaniac> small, and yet, huge world
<Tm_Tr> yup
<philipacamaniac> (I'm in Arizona, btw)
<philipacamaniac> I just noticed OOo 1.1.3 is still the latest 1 series in breezy
<buz> is there anyway to use pipes in the xargs command?
<buz> like 
<buz> ls *rpm | xargs  --max-line=1  --interactive --replace=rstr rpm2cpio rstr |cpio -ivd "*"
<pv_> maybe do   ls *rpm | (while read F; do rpm2cpio "$F" | cpio -idv "*"; done)
<buz> that seems to work
<buz> so, steps to install oo2 m104:
<buz> get linux install.tar.gz
<buz> untar 
<buz> go to rpm dir
<buz> run  ls *rpm | (while read F; do rpm2cpio "$F" | cpio -idv "*"; done)
<pv_> it works as long as you do not have newlines in filenames
<buz> na there aren't even whitespaces
<buz> that will give you bog standard oo2
<buz> no kde or anything
<buz> but it works
<buz> and surely is much less painful than compiling the bastard
<buz> is there any place to put that?
<buz> wiki maybe?
<philipacamaniac> good idea, but someone needs to figure out the kde-specific commands to add
<Tm_T> err, is there any ipv6 servers in freenode network?
<philipacamaniac> rather, I need someone...
<buz> mhh this is only for advanced users anyway
<buz> they can edit the kmenu themselves no
<philipacamaniac> no, kdialogs and such
<buz> ah that i dunno how it works
<buz> but oo2 without k stuff is better than no oo2 at all
<philipacamaniac> i think OOo2 has kde compile options
<buz> i.e. functional, but ugly
<Tm_T> hmm
<Tm_T> Koffice <3
<philipacamaniac> KOffice doesn't cut it, I already discussed that :)
<buz> i dont really see the point in koffice
<buz> it looks ok, but isnt of much use at all
<philipacamaniac> 2 words: filters & page paradigm
<buz> heck it doesnt even speak its own fileformat very well
<buz> ever tried to import oo2 oasis files?
<philipacamaniac> (hmm, okay 3 words and an &
<buz> but its no worse than steve's pages ;)
<Gombeni> I know it is hard. but I think if someone could fork some of OOo filters that would be good
<buz> why bother
<buz> the really nifty thing in koffice is krita
<buz> and that doesnt need the filters
<buz> as for the rest (maybe -kexi), oo2 is above and beyond
<Gombeni> I like krita becaus I HATE gimp's interface
<buz> yeah me too
<buz> krita is a perfect replacement for paintshop
<buz> which is all i need
<Gombeni> I am a professional photoshopper actually
<buz> i'm perfectly incapable of anything related to graphics
<Gombeni> and I miss a lot in krita
<buz> as i say, its a paintshop, not a photoshop replacement :=
<buz> its good enough to crop some images etc
<buz> more i don't want to do ;)
<Gombeni> yeah but I wish we have a photoshop replacement in koffice
<buz> unlike many others, i have accepted i'm incapable of it
<buz> yeah sure
<buz> maybe the next few krita versions come close to that
<buz> already, it's quite usable for simple task i think
<Gombeni> I know it is hard/bad ... but gimp has a good code basis
<Gombeni> fork :D
<buz> i don0t think gtk is good at all ;)
<Gombeni> no not gtk
<Gombeni> I hat GTK
<buz> well it's actually COMING from there
<Gombeni> I hate it
<Gombeni> I just mean the features
<buz> i mean it used to be called gimp toolkit
<buz> yeah they could go steal filters and the like
<buz> but please, leave the ui there ;)
<Gombeni> there UI is very annoying for anyone who has seen a good UI
<Gombeni> their
<buz> i wouldnt say photoshop is good per se
<buz> but gimp REALLY sucks
<Gombeni> photoshop has definitely a lot of good features
<Gombeni> it would be nice to tweak it
<Gombeni> I love the way I navigate in images in photoshop:
<Gombeni> hold space key for navigation. if you add Ctrl you are in zoom mode
<buz> mhh that wouldnt be too hard to add to krita i'd guess
<Gombeni> yes
<Gombeni> that's the point
<buz> but many of the real features are hard
<Gombeni> it makes a lot of sense when you use it
<buz> if you add that one to the wishlist chances are high it gets implemented because its so easy
<Gombeni> it is good to gain popularity first
<buz> otoh if you want to use PS plugins that might be harder
<Gombeni> yes I know, but they are not actually that critical for a designer
<buz> some claim yes
<buz>  but they are lousy artists
<buz> in general, anyway
<Gombeni> another application is karbon
<Gombeni> I like it as well
<Gombeni> it has some missing features as well
<Gombeni> I think karbon should be merged with "kig" (that geometry education app)
<liz4rd> hey sirukin
<sirukin> hey
<mrmanic> are there plans for kubuntu to include ipodslave, the kioslave for ipod?
<philipacamaniac> it is being packaged for breezy
<philipacamaniac> in universe I assume
<mrmanic> awesome.
<Mac38DO> Hi! I can't log in kde as root. How can I cange this?
<philipacamaniac> no! j/k
<Tm_T> Mac38DO: why should you?
<philipacamaniac> you can use kdesu to perform root operations
<uniq> mac38do: running kde as root is not recommended.
<philipacamaniac> on the command line, use sudo
<Tm_T> or su -c "command"
<Tm_T> or whatever
<uniq> sudo is recommended.
<philipacamaniac> you can even do "sudo -i" to have a persistent root console login
<Mac38DO> Some things do not work. For example the System-Administration-mode of KUser.
<Tm_T> Mac38DO: use kdesu or sudo for it
<Gombeni> is there anyway to use mplayer as the engine in amarok?
<uniq> i wouldn't recommend using kuser it can behave strangely.
<uniq> and do evil things.
<Mac38DO> Why does I have to give my user-password, when I do "sudo kuser" and not the root-password?
<liz4rd> Mac38DO: cuz thast how kubuntu was made
<liz4rd> its better that way
<Tm_T> or not
<Tm_T> Gombeni: no
<Mac38DO> liz4rd. So you can do root-tasks with a normal user-password??????
<Tm_T> Gombeni: #amarok for more information
<philipacamaniac> using user password is smarter/better than root password in a home environment
<philipacamaniac> if you have users who shouldn't be doing things, remove them from the admin group
<Mac38DO> I can't use the Administration-Modus of kuser, even when I start it as "sudo kuse".
<Mac38DO> When I click on the button, it requires my password again
<philipacamaniac> kdesu kuser
<Mac38DO> and returns to the control-center  :-(
<philipacamaniac> and kuser is kinda borked - 3.4.1 provided a crash fix.
<mrmanic> That makes me so happy.
<mrmanic> A working kuser
<Tm_T> haha
<pld1> Hi all
<uniq> hi.
<pld1> who use amule here ?
<BorisH> Hi. I need assistance getting a printer to run under kubuntu. Anyone care to help? [should be somehow easy. it used to wqork under debian sid] 
<pld1> what's u'r problem
<BorisH> there is no printing, altought kprinter says it does print
<BorisH> i have not found an error in /var/log/cups/error_log either.
<FR> scuz me, i can't help u, i'v not printer and i'm french, i don't understand at all english
<FR> good bye all
#kubuntu 2005-06-30
<_hippie> how can u create a trash bin?
<uniq> on the desktop? 
<Tm_T> ah, it's there afaik
<uniq> no. it's hidden.
<uniq> by default.
<_hippie> uniq: ya
<Tm_T> yeah, it's there _hidden_
<Tm_T> nano ~/Desktop/trash.desktop
<Tm_T> ;p
<uniq> change to Hidden=false
<Heko> im having problems with kubuntu live... "artsd" takes up almost 100% CPU load and when i kill it the system crashes, if i dont kill it, it dies after 5 minutes saying CPU overload and crashing the system too. 
<_hippie> k thanx
<uniq> http://kudos.berlios.de/kf/kf1.html#showtrash
<uniq> for a guide.
<liz4rd> would it be easyer just to sudo apt-get install gnome? or ubuntu-desktop
<liz4rd> and what version wouldi get if i did install it the gnome way
<Tm_T> same
<Tm_T> but without ubuntu artwork
<liz4rd> what version of gnome is it?
<Tm_T> dunno
<liz4rd> is there anyway of finding out?
<Tm_T> yes
<liz4rd> hwo
<liz4rd> how
<Tm_T> apt-cache show gnome ?
<liz4rd> lol
<Tm_T> apt-cache show gnome-core
<Tm_T> nah
<Tm_T> hmm
<Tm_T> 2.8.1
<liz4rd> mmm
<liz4rd> i want 2.10 :P
<liz4rd> i like newer thing
<liz4rd> things
<liz4rd> is there a way to install 2.10 instead?
<Tm_T> dunno
<uniq> doesn't hoary use gnome 2.10? - apt-cache policy gnome-session tells me it does.
<uniq> gnome-core and gnome are just meta packages.
<liz4rd> ok
<liz4rd> uniq: how can i install the newest version?
<uniq> but.. this is all a littlebitt off topic in here :)
<uniq> apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<liz4rd> well no ones talking about anything els :P
<uniq> will install the newest version in the repositories.
<liz4rd> what what version will that give me of gnome?
<uniq> 2.10
<uniq> i guess.
<uniq> i don't do gnome.. so i wouldn't know.
<uniq> you can ask in #ubuntu
<liz4rd> ether do i
<liz4rd> alright
<uniq> to be sure.
<unome> any kbuntu specific repositories?
<unome> konversation: Depends: kdelibs4 (>= 4:3.4.1) but 4:3.4.0-0ubuntu3.2 is to be installed
<unome> E: Broken packages
<Tm_T> topic?
<unome> Can't update to .18
<uniq> unome: not really.. there are a few call it 'updates' in the repositories mentioned in the topic.
<unome> Tm_T what about it?
<Tm_T> there's KDE 3.4.1
<uniq> unome: where did you get konversation from? 
<unome> uniq: came with kbuntu
<Tm_T> :o
<unome> v ...16
<uniq> unome: but the new package? 
<uniq> the one you're trying to upgrade to.
<unome> apt-get install konversation
<uniq> you using breezy? 
<unome> no
<uniq> yes you are.
<Tm_T> hmm
<uniq> if you have 0.18 you must be.
<unome> no I'm not
<unome> I have .16 trying to upgrade
<uniq> can you paste the output of 'apt-cache policy konversation' ? 
<unome> konversation:
<unome>   Installed: 0.16-1ubuntu1
<unome>   Candidate: 0.18-1~5.04ubp1
<unome>   Version table:
<unome>      0.18-1~5.04ubp1 0
<unome>         500 http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net hoary-backports/main Packages
<unome>  *** 0.16-1ubuntu1 0
<unome>         500 http://us.archive.ubuntu.com hoary/main Packages
<unome>         100 /var/lib/dpkg/status
<uniq> no need for more.. figured it out already.. it's the backports.
<Tm_T> yeah
<unome> what about them? lose them?
<unome> I got them from the ubuntuguide
<uniq> no, if you want them or not is up to you.
<unome> but can I upgrade to 0.18?
<uniq> yes, you just have to install kde 3.4.1 first.
<liz4rd> if i install ubuntu-desktop...will gdm override kdm?
<uniq> liz4rd: no, you'll get a question about it.
<uniq> afaik.
<liz4rd> ok
<unome> uniq: kde 3.4.1 is stable?
<liz4rd> is there anyway of changing it if i change my mind?
<uniq> unome: hang on.. i'll find a url for you. yes it's more stable than 3.4.0
<uniq> liz4rd: sure there is.
<unome> thanks uniq 
<Tm_T> unome: yes it is
<liz4rd> and where can i go to change it?
<uniq> liz4rd: dpkg-reconfigure kdm or dpkg-reconfigure gdm will give you the choices.
<liz4rd> ok
<uniq> unome: http://kubuntu.org/hoary-kde-341.php
<unome> what about it?
<unome> oh nm lol
<uniq> read and do as it says :)
<unome> 10/4
<uniq> after adding the source, apt-get update;apt-get -u dist-upgrade
<uniq> and you're on.
<unome> what does -u do?
<unome> should I log off kde first?
<uniq> not needed.. but a logout and relogin would do good after the update is finished.
<unome> -u <- what does it do
<unome> -u  Show a list of upgraded packages as well
<unome> got it
* unome crossing fingers
<unome> kde comes with sshd?
<unome> Jun 22 18:41:32 localhost useradd[28343] : new user: name=sshd, uid=107, gid=65534, home=/var/run/sshd, shell=/bin/false
<unome> never installed it
<uniq> ssh is good.. lots of things depends on it.
<unome> K, thanks
<unome> I guess it's good until I get owned (j/k)
<unome> upgrade went smooth, gotta log off/in
<desolator> hello children!
<desolator> =) lets read the topic links
<desolator> in my 62 years of life I havent seen some helpfull young lads
<uniq> hi.
<Riddell> good evening desolator 
<desolator> havent seen such nice documentation in a long time
<desolator> well id better get going
<desolator> is there any mailing list
<Riddell> desolator: do pop in if you have any problems
<apollo2011> I am trying to install AIM for Linux and I am not sure if I use Debian 2.1 or Debian 3+ package for Ubuntu Hoary
<liz4rd> how do i remove everythign that installed during the install of ubuntu-desktop
<liz4rd> all that gnome crap is still there
<liz4rd> plus gdm and stuff
<sirukin> hmm
<sirukin> anyone know how I'd go about upgrading mysql?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> anyone know how to configure the mail applet for gkrellm?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> liz4rd whazzup???!!!
<liz4rd> ChurcH_of_FoamY: not man you?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> nothin much
<liz4rd> cool
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> just trying to configure the mail app
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> in gkrellm
<liz4rd> heh
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> and not knowing how
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i use thunderbird and i want it to see that
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> but i have know idea how to >.<
<liz4rd> lol
<liz4rd> me neather sorry
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> damn
<liz4rd> how do i set KDM to default instead of GDM
<uniq> liz4rd: sudo dpkg-reconfigure kdm
<uniq> and goodnight.
<liz4rd> night
<drbrown> Does anyone know how to install icewm window decorations?  the option does not apear in the Control Center
<_Simon> can anyone help me with samba please? theres no smbusers file in /etc/samba, so I created one
<_Simon> but when I do smbpasswd -a username, fill out the password, nothing is there
<_Simon> am I missing something?
<nmorse> Dadgummit, why does the Koffice 1.4 repo give me size mismatch errors?!?
<Tm_T> :o
<nmorse> God, the Kubuntu.org repo gives size mismatch errors and the download.kde.org one doesn't even work
<monchy> makes me happy to be on sarge, big list of package mirrors lol
<unome> monchy how's sarge treating you?
<monchy> very good thus far
<monchy> upgraded gnome to 2.10.1 earlier and it went fine
<monchy> the only thing that will give me problems is installing ati drivers
<unome> will?
<monchy> yeah, hard to do i think
<_ubuntu> .
<unome> how's your net connection speed?
<monchy> mine? it's good
<karllll> when i 'apt-get install kde',  i get a message that says "Package kde is not available, but is referred to by another package."
<karllll> how do i install kde?
<karllll> gnome sucks
<monchy> and why do you say that lol
<karllll> i hate it. 
<monchy> so, because you hate it, it sucks
<karllll> to me, yes.
<karllll> anyways.
<monchy> lol
<unome> like you did just add -u to see what's will install
<karllll> unome: are you talking to me?
<unome> wrong window sorry
<karllll> i can apt-get kde-core
<karllll> but not kde
<karllll> i can get kdemultimedia, kdenetwork, etc.
<karllll> should i just get all that crap?
<karllll> or should i just ask questions to an empty room on irc
<unome> use synaptic?
<karllll> whats that?
<unome> sudo synaptic
<karllll> i've used ubuntu for about 30 minutes now
<karllll> "gtk-warning: cannot open display"
<nmorse> 30 minutes and you already know how to use apt-get, eh?
<unome> karllll: are you installing kubuntu  for first time?
<karllll> i knew a dude who ran debian and he wouldn't shut up about apt-get
<karllll> unome: i haven't installed kubuntu yet.
<unome> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<unome> that should get you KDE & co
<karllll> right on. thanks.
<karllll> and it'll just show up in the sessions part of the logon?
<jsubl2> then http://kubuntu.org
<unome> yes, dkm or gdm whatever you like
<unome> kdm*
<karllll> alright
<karllll> thanks.
<Moshe> does kubuntu configure anything automatically, or do things need to be done manually like with slackware?
<Tm_T> hmh
* monchy drops a pin
<penguinboy> hey guys and gals
<monchy> hey mrs.liz4rd
<penguinboy> hey hey hey monchmeister!
<monchy> hows it goin
<penguinboy> good....I am burning some CDs so that I can have duplicates at workl
<penguinboy> K3b is certainly S-L-O-W
<penguinboy> hey solar
<monchy> lol
<drbrown> anyone know howto install icewm window decorations?????
<liz4rd> how is icewm? 
<liz4rd> what would you comepare it to?
<thunderdawg> well crazy shit
<liz4rd> ...
<liz4rd> cheese....
<thunderdawg> i wiped out my kubuntu install and I am installing solaris express
<liz4rd> I CAN BE RANDOM TOO!!!
<thunderdawg> hmmmm
<monchy> you just missed your husband liz
<liz4rd> did i?
<liz4rd> did he say he was coming back?
<monchy> no, just left
<liz4rd> i
<monchy> that was about 5 minutes ago
<liz4rd> i'll check on jabber
<liz4rd> mmm he'll be back
* liz4rd is on a fresh install of kubuntu
<liz4rd> i tryed FreeBSD last night
<liz4rd> ...never willi try agian
<monchy> lol
<monchy> saved me from trying it then ;p
<liz4rd> plus... i hate xfree86 as of now
<liz4rd> :P
<liz4rd> maybr sarge will be diff i dont knwo
<liz4rd> know
<monchy> oh xf86 isnt that bad
<thunderdawg> solaris express
<thunderdawg> im all freaked out now
<monchy> you should see if there is a solaris channel lol
<liz4rd> thunderdawg: lol i thought you said polar express
<damjan> Does anybody know how much would an ubuntu mirror need storage, and how much traffic will it see dayly?
<liz4rd> damjan: depends on where you are
<liz4rd> (for the traffic part)
<liz4rd> WTF
<liz4rd> FINE THEN
<thunderdawg> hahaha
<liz4rd> lol
<thunderdawg> thats funny
<thunderdawg> you know they realeased all the source code into the wild
<damja> liz4rd: how do you mean "depends where I am"?
<liz4rd> well people select the closes mirrors
<liz4rd> so if your in the US then probly alot of traffic
<damja> liz4rd: no I meant how much traffic from upstream
<damja> liz4rd: how much things change (on average)
<liz4rd> ...you have to go to the website or come here to see whast new
<liz4rd> thunderdawg: liek the apes?
<liz4rd> ^_^
<transgress> what's the gui that kde uses for rar files?
<transgress> and tars for that matter
<Tm_T> Kark
<Tm_T> no, Ark
<unome> how do you search for a package using apt-get?
<liz4rd> sudo apt-cache search packagename
<unome> or is it dpkg that supports search
<unome> liz4rd: thanks
<liz4rd> np
<Lincx> Hey
<liz4rd> hi
<Lincx> Can someone help me with something
<liz4rd> ask the question dont ask to ask a quaestion
<liz4rd> :P
<Lincx> lol ok how do i add the normal desktop icons (My comp, home,trash)
<liz4rd> well what window manager are you using?
<liz4rd> KDE?
<Lincx> Kde
<Lincx> yes
<liz4rd> just drag them onto the desktop
<liz4rd> and click copy here when promted
* Lincx chomps down his slice of watermelon
<Lincx> hmm ok brb
<liz4rd> ok
<Lincx> hm
<Lincx> i cant find the my computer icon
<Lincx> =(
<liz4rd> lol thats windows buddy
<Lincx> hey
<Lincx> no
<Lincx> i had it on ubuntu =P
<liz4rd> thast gnome
<liz4rd> this is KDE
<Lincx> lo
<Lincx> well im new kde heh
<Lincx> i like it tho
<liz4rd> lol kde is cool but for speed use xfce4 :)
<liz4rd> i love it
<Lincx> ??
<liz4rd> its a lightweith window manager
<liz4rd> light weight
<Lincx> Screenshot?
<liz4rd> ok hold on :) ( i just happen to have a screenshot dump)
<Lincx> lol
<liz4rd> http://www.liz4rd.ath.cx/.imagedump/index.php
<liz4rd> anyone can use that btw
<liz4rd> ony for screenshots
<liz4rd> for people in #kubuntu :P or i'll set a password
<liz4rd> Lincx: what do you think?
<Lincx> Im checking
<liz4rd> ok :)
<bossman> test
<liz4rd> hi
<bossman> hello
<Lincx> im checking
<liz4rd> :) it works
<bossman> any got time for a question?
<liz4rd> sure do
<bossman> it's a bout karamba
<liz4rd> mmm i know about it but dont use it sorry
<bossman> well maybe not directly the problem may be due to something else
<Lincx> lol
<Lincx> you had just taken the pic
<bossman> checking for Qt... configure: error: Qt (>= Qt 3.0) (headers and libraries) not found. Please check your installation!
<bossman> For more details about this problem, look at the end of config.log.
<bossman> i get this error when compiling  the pacakage 
<Heko> I have a problem... Kubuntu Live crashes 5 minutes after I boot into it, saying that "artsd" caused a CPU overload, and when I kill artsd prematurely since it is using 100% cpu, kubuntu crashes.
<liz4rd> Lincx: yup
<kalenedrael> Heko, that's odd
<kalenedrael> not the artsd crash, but that kubuntu crashes along with it...
<kalenedrael> i have the same problem with artsd
<kalenedrael> kubuntu shouldn't crash, though
<liz4rd> speaking of faggots
<liz4rd> ^_^ jk monchy
<monchy> your the one who married a man lol
<liz4rd> lol
<monchy> which will be up on bash.org soon for all to see :p
<liz4rd> did i tell you i added it?
<liz4rd> or did you?
<monchy> i added it
<liz4rd> me to!!!
<monchy> lol
<liz4rd> but i took out liek people leaving and stuff
<monchy> yeah same here, there were two entries though i cant remember the 1st one i did
<liz4rd> here i'll send it to you on msn
<monchy> ok
<Tm_T> uh oh, new icons
<liz4rd> eh?
<liz4rd> monchy, i'm just gonna upload it to ma server
<monchy> k
<liz4rd> http://www.liz4rd.ath.cx/.docx/liz4rdswedding.txt
<monchy> pulp fiction best movie evar
<liz4rd> how long does it take for bash.org to put it up?
<liz4rd> i did it yesterday
<monchy> a while i think
<liz4rd> that sucks
<kalenedrael> hahahha
<liz4rd> lol what?
<liz4rd> my wedding
<liz4rd> ?
<kalenedrael> yes
<kalenedrael> that's great
<liz4rd> lol that was yesterday
<kalenedrael> "till netsplit do you part"
<liz4rd> XD I LOVE THAT PART
<liz4rd> was pure improve
<liz4rd> we didnt plan a thing
<kalenedrael> haha
<Lincx> How do i get the flash media player plugin 
<Lincx> wait forget it
<liz4rd> lol
<Lincx> lol @ me
<liz4rd> ^_^
<liz4rd> so what made you change?
<Lincx> Me well i liked Gnome but i dunno
<Lincx> wanted to try it 
<liz4rd> lol
<liz4rd> good enough
<Lincx> and i like the hover-over-icon-boxes
<liz4rd> :P
<Lincx> Hmm hey you have any tips on customization?
<liz4rd> for KDE?
<liz4rd> http://kde-look.org
<liz4rd> get super karamba
<liz4rd> i dont use alot of eye  candy anymore tho
<liz4rd> brb
<Lincx> No like software
<liz4rd> back
<liz4rd> fucker left
<monchy> quiet night
<liz4rd> yeah i know
<liz4rd> wierd
<monchy> at least pulp fiction was on
<liz4rd> lol
<monchy> you laugh but its the best movie ever :p
<Tm_T> hmh
<_oliver> G'day.  Have any of you people got ruby on rails working on kubuntu 5.04?
<liz4rd> ... thats a programing language isnt it
<_oliver> Ruby is the programming language, rails is the web development platform...
<liz4rd> oh cool
<_oliver> It's really nice; especially when one can get it to install
<liz4rd> :P
<liz4rd> isnt ruby like from python?
<_oliver> I came over from SimplyMEPIS, thinking (as always), wow, this sounds great, I bet there's hardly any stupid quirks in Ubuntu!
<_oliver> From python?
<_oliver> It's its own language...
<liz4rd> ...ok
<_oliver> Ruby is an interpreted scripting language though...
* _oliver sighies.
* _oliver waves.
<Octane> anyone here know of a way to make kubuntu not request a pw when i sudo
<liz4rd> now why would you want that ?
<SQFreak> I'm using Ubuntu (with kde installed). Can I use the KOffice source line on kubuntu.org? I'm currently using one from one of KDE's mirrors (deb ftp://chernabog.cc.vt.edu/pub/projects/kde/stable/koffice-1.4/kubuntu hoary-updates main)...
<liz4rd> hello
<weijie90> hi
<liz4rd> sup?
<weijie90> whats the vanilla kernel
<weijie90> the original one?
<liz4rd> google?
<liz4rd> i dont know
<mrmanic> ?
<mrmanic> it's the one from kernel.org
<weijie90> i see
<mrmanic> unpatched
<unome> man my connection is crawling under linux. is there a way to improve it?
<weijie90> on kernel.org what do the patches do? 
<weijie90> the kernel.org patches
<liz4rd> unome: how so
<unome> liz4rd: how do I know. 
<liz4rd> that too
<weijie90> unome: u using eciadsl driver or network card?
<dabaR> unome, pages loading slow?
<mrmanic> weijie90: various things.  the mm patches generally support more experimental stuff, and the ac patches tend to be less experimental and more stuff that will probably make it into the next kernel revision, I think.
<unome> yes
<dabaR> haha
<dabaR> you were in both channs.
<dabaR> well, how do you notice this?
<weijie90> should i use them?
<unome> weijie90: card
<unome> dabaR: tests
<unome> downlods etc
<dabaR> oh, well, that means not much...
<dabaR> try pinging your ISPs home page.
<weijie90> unome: ADSL?
<dabaR> tell me if its over 150ms
<unome> yes it does, when I down the live cd from the same source under windoz and linux it's huge dif
<unome> weijie90: cable supposedly the best in east cost
<weijie90> hmm
<mrmanic> weijie90: only if you need something that they provide
<unome> dba 389
<dabaR> how did that ping work?
<mrmanic> weijie90: choosing and configuring your own kernel is generally a big job.  
<weijie90> what about the ubuntu patches? do i need them?
<mrmanic> weijie90: why do you want to make your own kernel?
<weijie90> im using 686, the kernel is for 386
<mrmanic> why not just download the kernel image for 686?
<weijie90> where?
<unome> dabaR: they're blocking pings
<sproingie> the kernel works on 386.  it's actualy compiled for 586
<mrmanic> linux-image-2.6.11-1-686, I think
<dabaR> unome, I bet you ahve a router, tho.
<mrmanic> maybe I'm wrong on that.
<weijie90> so its the same, but faster?
<unome> dabaR: negative
<dabaR> firewall?
<sproingie> i don't think you'll notice any speed difference
<unome> dabaR: no
<mrmanic> iaw sproingie 
<dabaR> unome, cant ping anything? or just their page?
<unome> I dont need no firewall I'm not runing anythig on this box
<sproingie> honestly, the kernel takes almost NO advantage of cpu-specific optimizations like SSE2
<unome> dabaR: just their pag
<unome> e
<dabaR> ok, ping google, tell me if its over 100ms
<weijie90> hmm
<mrmanic> weijie90: if you're going to try to optimize your system, I'd go with gentoo
<sproingie> a processor-specific build of xmms might be faster.  you will NOT notice a difference with a kernel
<unome> dabaR: 64 bytes from 216.239.37.99: icmp_seq=14 ttl=243 time=17.9 ms
<dabaR> nice
<unome> yep
<unome> but still slow
<liz4rd> sproingie: hey man
<dabaR> ok, well, what does the bnandwidth test tell you?
<unome> compering to windoz
<unome> daba 8mb
<sproingie> liz4rd: how's married life beating you?
<liz4rd> sproingie: havnt seen him since
<dabaR> 8Mbits??
<dabaR> per sec?
<liz4rd> sproingie: but like 10 people said they posted to bash.org but its not up yet :P
<unome> huh
<unome> sec?
<dabaR> 8Mbps?
<mrmanic> bash.org is WAY lagged.
<weijie90> i heard that compiling for your own machine only gives a 2% speed increase
<sproingie> ping times suck for bandwidth tests
<dabaR> well, they dont do that at all.
<mrmanic> bash.org has a backlog of quotes numbering in the tens of thousands, I think.
<dabaR> they test the delayt
<sproingie> ping -f might do better.  'course it might get you firewalled
<dabaR> I just had a course..
<liz4rd> mrmanic: :(
<unome> dabaR: 6.6 megabits per second yes
<mrmanic> liz4rd: you could always be a quote judge person.
<unome> under linux
<unome> and 9 some under windoz
<liz4rd> mrmanix: whats that?
<mrmanic> liz4rd: you could decide which quotes get accepted.
<dabaR> thats good, whats your DL speed for downloading from sites?
<liz4rd> mrmanic: how
<dabaR> 9 some, thats a good isp...
<unome> its cable
* sproingie points at funroll-loops.org for all those custom-compiling nuts
<dabaR> ya, Comcast caps at 6.
<unome> 387
<weijie90> i heard that compiling for your own machine only gives a 2% speed increase
<sproingie> i get 10 megabits from rcn
<unome> sproingie: I believe you
<dabaR> well, thats not too bad, not sure why its slower... if you ahve no firewall, no router, good ping times...not sure at all.
<sproingie> 1.5 up ... fine by me, i don't serve files anyway
<mrmanic> liz4rd: http://bash.org/modapp/app/
<liz4rd> the bandwidth tests are gay for me cuz the servers are far
<dabaR> well, they give you some kind of picture...
<unome> maybe test suck under windowz caus they use java?
<liz4rd> mrmanic: those aplications are probly back logged aswell :P
<unome> and linux java support sux?
<sproingie> weijie90: compiling for your own machine will give you negative increase if you do it wrong
<unome> I mean under linux
<mrmanic> weijie90: I think it depends on what compiler you use.  icc used to give a MAD speed increase
<mrmanic> liz4rd: I don't think so...I think the application process is pretty automated.
<dabaR> I would doubt that, but then again, I would doubt anything, its weird...
<liz4rd> oh
<sproingie> icc is unlikely to speed up the kernel, which is almost ALWAYS i/o bound
<weijie90> icc vs gcc??
<dabaR> you know what it could be,..
<dabaR> it could be that just at diff times you tested, when there are less of your isp's users online when in windows, and when there are more bandwidth hogs in linux..
<dabaR> that would make sense
<dabaR> cable dont guarantee bandwidth, it is spread over the number of users inherently due to the architecture.
<mrmanic> sproingie: A buddy of mine successfully compiled the kernel with icc and he said it helped with skipping on video and things like that.  I don't know why, though.
<weijie90> oh icc is not free 
<sproingie> which is odd, considering the kernel doesn't do any kind of codec stuff
<mrmanic> weijie90: you can get a license for it for personal use.
<weijie90> ic
<mrmanic> sproingie: yeah, but it does handle scheduling, so if that were tightened up, it might account for the speedup.
* mrmanic shrugs
<mrmanic> I don't know much
<sproingie> compiling a preemptible kernel helps with skipping.  icc isn't likely to speed up the poor algorithms linux uses for page selection and such
<sproingie> the scheduling algorithm is computationally trivial
<sproingie> it itself takes basically no time, unless you're running 10000 processes
<sproingie> even now i think it's using an O(1) algorithm, so it still takes no time
<mrmanic> You know a lot more than I do, sproingie 
<trooperdb> using kubuntu.. wondering where to change the click behavior for kde (double click vs single click,etc)?
<sproingie> maybe it moves code around for cache locality or something, which could really help
<unome> whoa! k3b is really great
<sproingie> i doubt it's THAT sophisticated tho
<sproingie> mmmm k3b is nice indeed
<unome> first time I use it
<sproingie> i'll never use nero again (not that I did before, I used alcohol 120)
<liz4rd> sproingie: wtf
<liz4rd> :P
<Tm_T> trooperdb: kcontrol -> pheripherals -> mouse
<liz4rd> sproingie: me and trangress are updating the site oday to the new version...i think your funny and would be good for the project i gotta talk to him later
<trooperdb> thanks :)
<sproingie> alcohol is still good for beating copy protection, but k3b's got some nice interface overall
<unome> nice interface and speed 
<unome> did I close the window?
<trooperdb> this is a pretty nice distribution... never again will i tweak a debian install to death just for some eye candy ;)
<liz4rd> lol
<unome> I came back to linux after 3 years of divorce and I'm telling you huge difference
<mrmanic> is there anything like alcohol 120% on linux?
<sproingie> mrmanic: i doubt it
<liz4rd> my computer hasnt sniffed windoze dor 9 months
<unome> yes, only better: k3b lol
<sproingie> k3b is a competitor to nero, not alcohol
<unome> 9 months uptime?
<mrmanic> unome: I sense you haven't been using alcohol to its fullest extent.
<sproingie> alcohol has a virtual drive manager with copy protection emulation
<unome> mrmanic: right
<mrmanic> sproingie: that is why I use it on windows, for that specific piece of functionality.  I would guess that it's not necessary on linux b/c there isn't that much copy protection to deal with on linux b/c most programs are distributed via the internet rather than on CD (oh, and are open source and copy friendly)
<sproingie> cd images are pretty easy in linux for sure, you just mount the file.  tho a virtual device doesn't seem to exist
<sproingie> yeah, i guess there's not much call for it on linux
<cartel_> wtf
<liz4rd> what
<cartel_> i just got 8 iterations of amarok open
<liz4rd> lol
<cartel_> wtf
<mrmanic> sproingie: one nice thing that I'd love to see integrated into kubuntu by default is the mountiso stuff
<Octane> i want to install a newer version of amarok but in order to do that, i need to apt-get remove it (which will remove metapackage kubuntu-desktop). is that alright?
<cartel_> you should just be able to apt-get install the new version over the top
<cartel_> anyone got a ubuntu gimpshop .deb anywhere?
<liz4rd> ooh i want it to if anyone does
<unome> how do you strart hdcp server?
<cartel_> ttp://web.njit.edu/%7Est7/mirror/GIMPShop/gimp_2.2.4-2_i386.deb
<liz4rd> thx
<cartel_> i havent tested it
<liz4rd> oh
<liz4rd> :P
<cartel_> so dont bitch when it breaks
<cartel_> (downloading now)
<liz4rd> lol
<cartel_> sorry liz4rd, it is a sarge deb
<liz4rd> SHIT
<cartel_> hahahaha...
<cartel_> dont worry it wont break anything
* KevManU is back.
<liz4rd> OMG
<liz4rd> HE'S BACK
<liz4rd> :P
<cartel_> OMGWTFHAXBBQ
<unome> hey what's a good peer-to-peer app these days?
<cartel_> apollon
<liz4rd> limewire?
<unome> keep coming
<liz4rd> bit torrent
<liz4rd> your mom
<liz4rd> amule
<liz4rd> emule
<liz4rd> your mom
<liz4rd> bit torrrent
<unome> you must be a teenager.
<unome> thanks
<liz4rd> ...oh yes..youv caught me...go you
<liz4rd> ^_^
<liz4rd> OMG
<liz4rd> i'v just been labled
<kakalto> anybody got some good grub splash images?
<unome> I use 'gear'
<thieflar> I have a question: how do I uninstall everything from "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop" so that I can re-run it? I'm in GNOME right now, the first installation didn't work, and I want to retry it.
<kakalto> thieflar, don't quote me on this, but I'd assume you'd go "sudo apt-get uninstall kubuntu-desktop"
<unome> remove
<thieflar> kakalto: thanks, i'll try it
<kakalto> remove
<m0ns00n> Holla!
<m0ns00n> :-)
<liz4rd> lol hey
<thieflar> Haha, it said, "invalid option: uninstall".
<thieflar> thanks though
<thieflar> does anyone know how to uninstall everything "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop" put on my computer?
<liz4rd> you cant
<liz4rd> its just a lil thing it installed a bunch of other progs
<liz4rd> you'll have to do it all seperatly
<kakalto> thieflar, didn't you notice unome say remove
<kakalto> "sudo apt-get remove kubuntu-desktop"
<liz4rd> or that
<liz4rd> no it doesnt
<kakalto> ohk
<thieflar> kakalto: no, didn't see that, thanks
<thieflar> didn't work
<thieflar> "E: Unmet dependencies. Try 'apt-get -f install' with no packages (or specify a solution)." 
<Firetech> thieflar: one thing you can do (not really recommended... I did it, and got a non-kubuntu-kde when I reinstalled it afterwards...) is to apt-get remove kdelibs4... (I do NOT recommend it.)
<Firetech> It's a last exit if you can't figure out anything else.
<thieflar> Firetech: It's looking like I'll have to risk it. Why don't you recommend it?
<Firetech> thieflar: "...u can do (not really recommended... I did it, and got a non-kubuntu-kde when I reinstalled it afterwards...) is to a..
<kakalto> basically, the themes, etc. from kubuntu weren't applied to kde after?
<Firetech> you'll probably get a working kde but the kubuntu-default-settings packages kind of disappears and cannot be reinstalled
<Firetech> *package
<thieflar> I just want to get rid of KDE altogether so I can start over with its installation.
* dragec je avej, dojdem posle : Away at the moment
<Firetech> then try it, but don't say I didn't warn you
<thieflar> lol
<thieflar> Ok I'm doing it.
<Firetech> I did it some months ago, and now some packages have changed.
<thieflar> it won't even let me do that
<Firetech> sudo apt-get remove kdelibs4
<thieflar> i did, it says i have "Unmet dependencies." .... one second I'm "meeting my dependencies"
<Firetech> Microsoft are plain stupid right now... In November they will activate Sender ID  for MSN and Hotmail...
<Firetech> only 1,5 % of all mail servers use it (It's patented and won't be able for Debian, and probably not Ubuntu either...). Everyting NOT coming from a Sender ID server will be marked as spam. How many users do you think will leave Hotmail?
<Firetech> They are killing themselves.
<chris> anyone got a stock cupsd.conf file from Kubuntu
<Firetech> chris: maybe
<chris> i hosed my cups install and when i try to reinstall and restart the service it doesn't start
<Firetech> hmm
<liz4rd> http://irclikelife.com/ LMFAO read the episodes!!!
<Firetech> I seem to have one... Last changed in February, and I didn't have kubuntu by then :P
<chris> it seems like i blew away too much in the /etc/cups folder
<Almindor> hello, will KDE 3.4.1 be a standard addition in hoary or will it be standard only for next release? (I read the topic)
<Almindor> just should I wait for it or should I get it manualy..
<kakalto> hoary is already out...
<Almindor> yes but KDE3.4.1 is not in the standard repositories
<Almindor> will it?
<kakalto> I don't think they're going to change it, they'd just incorporate 3.4.1 in breezy
<Almindor> I see
<yukimaru> i wanna run a kunumtu server
<yukimaru> anyone know if it works well
<mindspin> you mean kubuntu server ?
<mindspin> if not, just out of curiousity what is kunumtu server?
<Yuki-San> lol
<Yuki-San> typo
<Lathiat> So.. in breezy, i installed kubuntu-desktop, and it doesnt show up in kdm or gdms session list. any ideas?
<\sh> yes
<chris> has anyone successfully configured pdf-cups on Kubunu.  I'm trying to print from windows xp to a pdf printer on Kubuntu.  It shows the job is sent to the linux box but then sits in the queue.  
<chris> i should mention i have set the pdf printer up through samba.
<\sh> Lathiat: apt-get install ksmserver:
<\sh> Lathiat: apt-get install ksmserver
<Lathiat> thanks \sh 
<\sh> Lathiat: sorry for the long time...apt-file had to be updated ;)
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> can someone tell me how to delete files using sudo...iforgot
<chris> sudo rm 
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> thanx
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> it's a dir i created and it won't let me delete is there another comannd?
<chris> yeah, rm is just for files ithink
<chris> #cups
<\sh> ChurcH_of_FoamY: rmdir == delete empty dir
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> ok
<\sh> rm -Rvf /dir == delete the contents of the dir completly and remove the empty dir afterwards
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> and when you uninstall a program does it remove all refrences to that program?
<spiritz> hey
<spiritz> does anyone know the kubuntu repository for breezy? I can't find it out.
<\sh> spiritz: archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy main restricted universe multiverse
<spiritz> Ok, I thought there was a specific one such as kubuntu.org/breezy...
<spiritz> thanks \sh
<spiritz> \sh : too bad, I'm still having the same problem with this repository... half of the packages request kdelibs4 while other request kdelibs4c2 ; Is there any quick fix?
<\sh> spiritz: yes, don't use breezy ;) right now :)
<spiritz> :)
<\sh> spiritz: no, anyways, we're just at the end of the cxx transition, not all the apps are rebuilded, so at least you have to w8 a bit longer
<spiritz> Ok
<spiritz> \sh: is it gonna like 2 or 3 days?
<\sh> spiritz: no :)
<spiritz> \sh, ok fine
<spiritz> \sh tnaks
<\sh> spiritz: u know, 20 ppl against a lot more packages ;)
<spiritz> \sh: yep I know.. I got more than 300 broken packages ;)
<Lathiat|Home> nextquestion, what do i need to do to convince amaroK to play an mp3
<Lathiat|Home> or juk
<Lathiat|Home> maybe artsd+dmix isnt playing so well
<CherryX^> Hey, i'm having problems installing GCC/G++ on kubuntu
<CherryX^> any help for the sudo apt-get install package name?
<Lathiat|Home> "The /usr/bin/klaptop_acpi_helper aplication does not seem to have the same size or checksum as when it wascompiled"
<Lathiat|Home> nice
<_cloud> re all
<_cloud> hi..someone can give me some help about the sources.list?
<Tm_T> yes?
<_cloud> well...i was trying to install amule and amsn but apt-get can't connect to the repository!
<Tm_T> error was?
<_cloud> it gives error on dependencies of gtk
<_cloud> and i can't install gtk
<_cloud> i tryind with kynaptic but it does'nt install the packages i select
<Tm_T> hmm
<Tm_T> ok, say "sudo apt-get install amsn" in konsole
<Tm_T> paste output to somewhere
<_cloud> root@K5:/home/cloud # sudo apt-get install amsn
<_cloud> Lettura della lista dei pacchetti in corso... Fatto
<_cloud> Generazione dell'albero delle dipendenze in corso... Fatto
<_cloud> E: Impossibile trovare amsn
<Tm_T> ah
<_cloud> bh
<_cloud> :)
<Tm_T> ok, so there's no amsn package?
<_cloud> it seems...i downladed the .deb package but i don't know how install that"!
<_cloud> :((
<Tm_T> ah!
<Tm_T> dpkg -i package.deb
<Tm_T> and sudo ofcourse
<_cloud> in the same directory of the package?
<Tm_T> yup
<Tm_T> and replace package.deb with your package
<_cloud> i'm already in root mode so sudo is not necessary right?
<Tm_T> yup
<Tm_T> hmm hmm hmm
<_cloud> it is impossible to install amsn with dpkg..it returns errors with dependencies...
<_cloud> it needs some libraries tha ti don't have installed
<thoreauputic> erm.. apt-cache policy amsn -->  500 http://au.archive.ubuntu.com hoary/universe Packages  <-- it's in universe
<_cloud> ??
<Tm_T> _cloud: then "apt-get -f install"
<thoreauputic> _cloud:  you need to enable universe repository
<Tm_T> I think it'll install all dependencies
<thoreauputic> Tm_T: that won't work - he needs universe
<_cloud> apt-get -f install removed amsn
<_cloud> *_*
<_cloud> aargh!
<Tm_T> good ;p
<_cloud> hehehe
<Tm_T> just enable universe then
<_cloud> ok
<Tm_T> if it's there
<_cloud> how can i do that?
<Tm_T> edit your /etc/apt/sources.list
<_cloud> i uncommented the lines of the repository url but it didn't work...
<_cloud> ok
<thoreauputic>  [repositories]  http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<thoreauputic> _cloud: run sudo apt-get update afterwards
<thoreauputic> or reload your list...
<thoreauputic> same thing
<_cloud> doing that..
<_cloud> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary universe multiverse
<_cloud>    deb-src ftp://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary universe multiverse
<_cloud> i added those lines
<_cloud> following the howto instructions
<_cloud> now i'm going to do the apt-get update
<_cloud> and i'm twisting my fingers :D
<_cloud> ok update seems to have updated the packages list
<_cloud> now i can do apt.get install?
<Tm_T> yup
<thoreauputic> OK now see if  sudo apt-get install amsn  works
<_cloud> amsn: Dipende: imlib1 ma non  installabile
<_cloud>         Dipende: libpng10-0 ma non  installabile
<_cloud> it returns this error..
<_cloud> it needs this libraries
<thoreauputic> _cloud: you made an error folowing the howto i think
<_cloud> *_*
<thoreauputic> replace your /etc/apt/sources.list with this one and try again >> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/38
<thoreauputic> replace the whole thing 
<thoreauputic> move the old one if you want 
<_cloud> WHOA...IT WORKS :D
<thoreauputic> now leave that list alone ;)
<Chameleon22> do you people actualy think that linux is better then windows...? lol linux is a joke
<thoreauputic> Chameleon22: troll elsewhere
<_cloud> ahhaha
<Chameleon22> thoreauputic, aww did i hurt your little feelings?
<_cloud> idiot trolls
<_cloud> thanks to all for the support
<_cloud> you are great guys
<Chameleon22> bunch of wannabes lol 
* thoreauputic applies the useful /ignore command
<Tm_T> =)
<Tm_T> Chameleon22: try #linux ;)
<Chameleon22> i like it here 
<Chameleon22> :p
<Chameleon22> liz4rd, you awake dude?
<liz4rd> yeah
<liz4rd> whast up
<Chameleon22> eh nothing just stirring shit lol
<Chameleon22> maybe if thoreauputic had a gf he wouldnt react like that ay 
<Chameleon22> :p
<Chameleon22> liz4rd, hows your coding going? 
<liz4rd> meh sticking with python
<Chameleon22> cool cool
<Chameleon22> planty of time 
<Chameleon22> for others
<liz4rd> yeah
<Chameleon22> ok its toileting time
<liz4rd> LOL
<jenton> hey all 
<jenton> having trouble installing koffice 1.4 from the kubuntu.org debian repositories
<jenton> can anyone help?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> can someone tell me how to make xmms the defualt player for inet radio in kubuntu?
<Tm_T> xmms :/
<Tm_T> amaroK <3
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> ok
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i'll use that
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> but i have to configure streamtuner to use it
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> and then configure amaroK to be the default player
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> Tm_T have i lost you yet?
<Tm_T> hmm
<Tm_T> what you maen by default player? konqi settings?
<Tm_T> mean
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> um ok let me explane what i'm trying to do
<Tm_T> please do
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i am trying to use streamtuner to record my favorite radio station
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> xmms sucks
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> and streamtuner uses it has it's default app for media
<Tm_T> ah
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i wanna change that to something better
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> and make that same app the default for the system
<Tm_T> ok, so we talk about streamtuners settings
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> oh ok ^_^
<Tm_T> uh
<Tm_T> or, well..
<Tm_T> I don't really know what kind of app streamtuner is ;p
<Tm_T> I'll check it and let you know if I find out something
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> it lets you record inet music
<Tm_T> ah yes!
<Tm_T> found it
<Tm_T> in streamtuner -> edit -> preferences -> 
<Tm_T> and change xmms to one you like to use, but in this case, amaroK isn't the best choice
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> ok
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> what would you suggest?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> kaffiene? beep?
<Tm_T> simple qt app
<Tm_T> was it noatun that audioplayer...
<Tm_T> something like that
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i don't know
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i just wanna get something that works
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> kaffiene eats cpu 
<Tm_T> try noatun
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> and xmms sucks
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> don't have it :(
<Tm_T> doh
<Tm_T> install it then ;)
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> kk
<Tm_T> looks like it's audio/videoplayer
<Tm_T> don't forget to install noatun-plugins package
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> ok
<Tm_T> I think that'll do it
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i'll get it
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> now
<thoreauputic> ChurcH_of_FoamY: erm - you *do* have streamripper, I assume?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> yes
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i do ^_^
<thoreauputic> OK
<thoreauputic> :)
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i downloaded them both and installed
<thoreauputic> right
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> see i'm trying to make it the default music app so i can listen to a station that dosen't
<Tm_T> thoreauputic: looks like you have an idea, so go ahead and share it with us
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> show up in the live 365 tab
<thoreauputic> ChurcH_of_FoamY: you might prefer beep-media-player to xmms - it has more intuitive preferences
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> see my idea is why have to launch several diffrent progs to record music
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i should be able to go to www.live365.com click on the station i want
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> that should open up streamtuner and the app that i select to play the music
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> and then if i like the song i record it ^_^
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> no hassle no fuss
<thoreauputic> ChurcH_of_FoamY: you could make streamripper your default and tap into it using port 8000 ( I do this) See man streamripper
<thoreauputic> You then have your player reading form the local port 8000 
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> how do i do that man thing is that manual?
<thoreauputic> and you are recording at the same time...
<thoreauputic> yes
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> hmm
<thoreauputic> hang on
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> ok i'll have to find the manual then
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i just want a player that works good with internet radio
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> kaffiene does but it sucks to much cpu for my taste
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> and xms is a waste of time
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> xmms even
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> not even a halfway decent peace of code that xmmx
<thoreauputic> the option for using a redirected port 8000 is -r I think (streamripper)
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> ok
<thoreauputic> then you tune in to http://127.0.0.1:8000  to monitor the rip
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> hmm
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> thinks for a sed
<thoreauputic> so you can listen and record at the same time, and not waste any bandwidth
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> hmm 
<thoreauputic> my "record a stream" says x-terminal-emulator -e streamripper %q -r /path/to/music/directory
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i'm trying to locate the station in live 365 tab but i can't even find it in search
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> and you did all that in streamtuner?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> where lol
<thoreauputic> no, that's in edit preferences in streamtuner
<thoreauputic> edit > preferences . applications
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i don't seem to have those settings in there
<thoreauputic> oops it should be  x-terminal-emulator -e streamripper %q -r  -d /path/to/music/directory
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> ok you lost me lol
<thoreauputic> you change the settings for "Record a strem"
<thoreauputic> *stream
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> oh
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> so that would let me record whatever my pri music app hears?
<thoreauputic> when you choose "record", yes
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> ok do i have to make a music folder first?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> to record too?
<thoreauputic> but your music app needs then to tune to  http://127.0.0.1:8000 
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> ok now you really lost me >.<
<thoreauputic> you don't have to make a dir - I think the default is your home dir
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> ok
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> so let me get this straight
<thoreauputic> you make a preset/ bookmark for http://127.0.0.1:8000 
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> there we go lol
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> now i get it
<thoreauputic> then when you are recording, you listen to that URL
<thoreauputic> but you have to use the -r option above for streamripper in prefs
<thoreauputic>  x-terminal-emulator -e streamripper %q -r
<thoreauputic> the -d option is just to direct output to a directory of your vhoice
<thoreauputic> *choice
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> oh ok
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> so the default is just as good?
<thoreauputic> ChurcH_of_FoamY: should be fine if you are happy with the dirs it makes for you
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> hey has long as i can find shit i don't care lol ^_^
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> now i need to make something else the default player
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> kaffine sucks to much cpu power
<thoreauputic> I just directed all output to /home/me/music
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> ok
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i don't have that /me/music part lol
<thoreauputic> beep is currently using about 1% or less CPU here...
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> nice
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> ok so how to make streamtuner use beep as well as kubuntu?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i have it installed on top of my ubuntu install
<thoreauputic> ChurcH_of_FoamY: just put beep-media-player %q for the "Listen" options in streamtuner
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> sweet
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> for both .m3u and stream?
<thoreauputic> sure
<thoreauputic> works fine for both
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> ^_^
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> ok and how to make beep the default for kde?
<thoreauputic> just add the -r option after %q on the "Record a stream" line and add the bookmark for local monitoring as above
<thoreauputic> that I don't know - probably mime types in kcontrol
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> but my default player is kaffiene
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> and i hate it lol
<thoreauputic> associate mp3, ogg m3u pls etc with beep then
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> and i do that how?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i'm in control center now
<thoreauputic> in kcontrol, from memory - I'm using fluxbox here ATM
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> oh
<thoreauputic> file associations? something like that
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> looks for kcontrol
<thoreauputic> kcontrol is the control centre ;)
<thoreauputic> you are already there :D
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> oh lol
<thoreauputic> KDE Components >> File Associations
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i'm there
<thoreauputic> audio
<thoreauputic> OK just click a file type and set an app
<thoreauputic> like vorbis >> beep-media-player for instance
<thoreauputic> you can sort the order of preference as well
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> so just fill in for the app "beep-media-player" as well?
<thoreauputic> try it and see
<thoreauputic> and do the same for mpeg etc blah blah
<thoreauputic> x-mp3...
<thoreauputic> whatever
<thoreauputic> you can always go back and chnge it if it doesn't work as expected
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> ok
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> hmmm don't seem to have beep
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> forgot to get it lol
<thoreauputic> haha - sudo apt-get install beep-media-player
<thoreauputic> :)
* dragec je avej, dojdem posle : Away at the moment
<thoreauputic> BTW you can use xmms skins or winamp2 skins with it
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> ^_^
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> yay
<thoreauputic> :)
<thoreauputic> working?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> updateing system config now ^_^
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> then i'll test
<thoreauputic> if you got it right, clicking on an mp3 should start beep
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> damnit it's still using caffine
<thoreauputic> hmm
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> and it won't change
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> >.<
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i click on the station in firefox 
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> and it opens a window that shows the songs
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> and then kaffine show up >.<
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> stupid kaffine
<thoreauputic> erm - do you have a plugin installed then?
<thoreauputic> if you do, it will always do that
<thoreauputic> it isn't kafeine that's at fault
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> yea i think i do
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> and it won't let me record >.<
<thoreauputic> well, you'd have to disable the plugin then
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> how?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> in firefox?
<thoreauputic> *sigh* 
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> hey i'm learning here thanx for being patent
<thoreauputic> I can't tell you *everything*
<thoreauputic> ;-)
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> your being a really big help and i'm greatfull for it
<thoreauputic> :)
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> if it wherent for people like you nubs like me would be sol
<thoreauputic> This is why I suggested finding the URLs for your favourite streams and adding them as bookmarks to streamtuner
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> oh ok
<thoreauputic> usually you can get the URL by right clicking and saving the m3u or pls
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> thats harder than it sounds lol
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i had done that before and lost it
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> lol
<thoreauputic> then you open the file in an editor and copy paste the url
<thoreauputic> that way you can always find the stream source in streamtuner
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> ok i'm gonna try to disable kaffine in firefox
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> nope i think i may uninstall it
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> and beep looks awsome ^_^
<thoreauputic> the urls will look like  http://66.98.198.20:8004  or similar for mp3 streams
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> yea i know
<thoreauputic> OK
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i just need to disable kaffine
<thoreauputic> right
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i'm probibly gonna uninstall it
<thoreauputic> no need to do that unless you prefer xine or mplayer or whatever
<thoreauputic> I mostly use plain xine-ui or totem-xine for video
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> well i looked in firefox for the plugin but can't find it
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> so i'm thinking it's in the control center someware
<thoreauputic> possibly in the download section of prefs, or look at about:plugins
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> still learning where things are in linux
<thoreauputic> about:plugins in firefox URL bar will show what plugins you have
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> Kaffeine Starter Plugin
<ChurcH_of_FoamY>     File name: kaffeineplugin.so
<ChurcH_of_FoamY>     Will start external Kaffeine Media Player for embedded media streams.
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> is what it says
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> sorry spam >.<
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> shit i'll just uninstall it
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> if i need it i can always get it back
<thoreauputic> ChurcH_of_FoamY: you can disable the plugins in the downloads section of FF preferences under edit>> preferences
<thoreauputic> click on plugin there
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> kk
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> weard theres nothing that says kaffine in there >.<
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> and i'm in the place where you control the plugins in ff
<thoreauputic> did you click "plugins" at the bottom?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> yea
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i have the plugin too
<thoreauputic> well, dunno then
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> ahh i'll just uninstall it no biggie ^_^
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> if i need it again i know where to get it ^_^
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> to bad beep dosen't plug into ff
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> it works!!!
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> thank you so much thoreauputic ^_^
<thoreauputic> no problem :)
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> you rock man
<thoreauputic> I spend too much time digging in Linux when I should be working ;)
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> hey at least your learning something usefull
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> and your able to help us noobsa
<thoreauputic> heh - yeah at least I can help out a bit
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> in 1 fell swoop ya solved all my probs
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i just gotta figure out my record problem now
<thoreauputic> glad it's working for you :)
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> nicyly beep sounds awsome
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> ^_^
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> first time user
<thoreauputic> yeah, beep works pretty well
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i'm gonna remove that -r 
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> it dosen't seem to work
<mikl> what would I use for communicating with my phone with IRDA?
<thoreauputic> it does
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> but a box pops up and closes with an error
<thoreauputic> ChurcH_of_FoamY: remeber you have to tune beep to the local port 8000
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> oh
<thoreauputic> ChurcH_of_FoamY: is stremripper working?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> yes but i'm still trying to get the station
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> url for it
<thoreauputic> you might have a typo in your command
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> x-terminal-emulator -e streamripper %q  -r
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> thats what it is now
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> is that right?
<thoreauputic> looks OK
<thoreauputic> now make a preset/bookmark in streamtuner with http://127.0.0.1:8000 
<thoreauputic> and when you record, click that to listen to the stream
<thoreauputic> call it "Ripping Monitor" or something
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> nope the ripping monitor pops up and says something about proxys then 
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> closes
<thoreauputic> hmmm - well it should work I think: but now's the time to consult  "man streamripper "
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> yup
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> lol
<thoreauputic> your sysntax might need a tweak
<thoreauputic> syntax^
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> hmm i can see the url in beeps playlist i just can't get to it
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> if i put that in streamripper than i'd be set
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> man does beep sound nice ^_^
<thoreauputic> so copy paste it in aterminal or add it as a bookmark or just type it in
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> kk
<thoreauputic> you'll work it out... once you have it it will be easy
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> yesp
<thoreauputic> of course, the order you do it is :  click "record" in streamtuner first, then tune into the monitor with beep using your local monitor URL
<thoreauputic> two clicks...
<_cloud> hi all
<_cloud> there is someone who have two minute?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> oh ok
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i see
<_cloud> i have to mount an hard disk on RAID
<_cloud> but it not appear in the special device list
<thoreauputic> ChurcH_of_FoamY: you are listening to the stream using a "proxy" port on your own machine
<thoreauputic> _cloud: you might have a better response in #ubuntu - I know nothing about RAID and it's pretty quiet in here ATM
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> ok so i start recording before i turn on beep?
<thoreauputic> ChurcH_of_FoamY: yes
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> kk
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> let me try
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> maybe i did it backwards lol
<thoreauputic> then you click the monitor shortcut you made
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> nope
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i even got the url just as you said
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> weard
<thoreauputic> well, it's just a question of configuration: you *do* need to read the man
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> ok will do thanx ^_^
<thoreauputic> I had to work it out all by myself ;)
<thoreauputic> heheh
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> wow
<thoreauputic> ChurcH_of_FoamY: the important thing to understand is that you will listen to the stream as it is recording - but not from the original net URL: from the local port 8000 Does that make sense?
<pointwood> how do I make Firefox use kpdf as the default for pdf files instead of xpdf?
<thoreauputic> pointwood: change the default app in firefox prefs for downloads
<pointwood> there's no default app
<thoreauputic> does firefox pop up a chooser when you click on a pdf ?
<pointwood> thoreauputic: yes
<thoreauputic> here, I get a popup box asking if I want to download or view: there's a drop - down list to choose which app to pen with
<thoreauputic> *open
<pointwood> exactly
<pointwood> I get the same
<thoreauputic> you choose the app then, and tell it to always use the app you chose
<thoreauputic> you want /usr/bin/kpdf I guess
<pointwood> that's the problem, I don't want it to always use that
<pointwood> I just want it to be the default
<thoreauputic> in that case you choose each time - I don't see a problem?
<pointwood> in the popup box
<pointwood> I have to browse down to /usr/bin/kpdf each time
<thoreauputic> type in /usr/bin/kpdf?
<thoreauputic> I seem to remeber you can do that
<thoreauputic> if you say to use it all the time, you can always change it in prefs
<pointwood> hey! now it did it :)
* pointwood ponders whether it will still be there after he restarts the browser
<thoreauputic> one way to find out I guess...
<pointwood> yup
<pointwood> worky worky
<pointwood> but wierd
<pointwood> because I've done it before without it chaning anything
<thoreauputic> it's magic! *grin*
<hongkonguk> lo
<hongkonguk> can anyone shed light on a screen resolution issue i have?
<_dw> var/cache/apt/archives/kdelibs-data_4%3a3.4.1-0ubuntu0hoary1_all.deb
<_dw> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<_dw> ... that's what I get on trying to upgrade to the new kde... Im getting
<CavalierBob> HI all!
<_dw> there a problem with that package?
<_cloud> no way to solve this problem
<_cloud> i don't know how to mount my 120gb on RAID
<_cloud> ...
<_cloud> sob..
<CavalierBob> Has anyone here had problems using the Kubuntu KOffice 1.4.0 repo? I'm getting size mismatch errors on 3 packages.
<_dw> CavalierBob: I'm getting an error too
<_dw> ..but with the kdelibs-data package
<CavalierBob> Posted to the Kubuntu forums, but no answers, but did find another user with the same error.
<_dw> I haven't re-logged in yet; I hope this won't muck up my old kde...
<CavalierBob> dw: I have but I didn't install since the packages would be missing.
<CavalierBob> dw: It was suggested to file a bug. Does Kubuntu use Ubuntu's Bugzilla?
<_dw> CavalierBob: I think so, yeah.
<CavalierBob> dw: Thanks! I asked too soon. I just checked and they do indeed use Ubuntu's Bugzilla.
<_dw> Cool. Could you paste the URL after so I can follow, too? :)
<CavalierBob> dw: Here's the list with the bugs seaching Bugzilla on "kubuntu": http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=43720
<CavalierBob> dw: I'll post my bug URL in a biy - brb
<CavalierBob> *bit
<_dw> thanks
<CavalierBob> dw: Here's the KOffice bug I just filed: https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=12116
<_dw> Cool; I'll bookmark it. Thanks.
<Riddell> CavalierBob: could you try installing now
<Riddell> apt-get update && apt-get install koffice
<CavalierBob> Riddell: Will try to install KOffice again, brb
<CavalierBob> Riddell: Hmmm, just got the same error
<CavalierBob> Riddell: let me try again. I think I messed up...I was using Synaptic, not apt-get.
<CavalierBob> Riddell: My apoligies, yep, I messed up. Hadn't updated the repo in Synaptic. KOffice now installed perfectly! Thank you!
<Riddell> CavalierBob: cool, thanks for reporting the issue
<CavalierBob> Riddell: Glad to help! Thanks for all your teams work in making all this available
<solomedes_>  Failed to fetch file:/mnt/wine/kubuntu/dists/hoary/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz File not found Failed to fetch
<solomedes_> but its alrady in the path 
<solomedes_> so whats da problem
<_user> what's the minimal / size for ubuntu ?? (normal installation)
<Tm_T> 1,8G
<Tm_T> ?
<Expelliarmus> i give it 7 gigs and up till now it's just being used < 2 gig :))
<Expelliarmus> and one silly thing... i forgot to set up the swap partition :))
<Expelliarmus> i ended up creating swap file :))
<solomedes_> how i can install file.deb?
<solomedes_> apt-get install file.deb ?
<Tm_T> dpkg -i file.deb
<solomedes_> or apt-get only for search in media source?
<Expelliarmus> solomedes... apt-get install <package name> ??
<solomedes_> thx Tm_T 
<Expelliarmus> i'm having problem connecting to yahoo messenger (i'm behind an ISA server firewall)
<Expelliarmus> any suggestion?
<Expelliarmus> guys.... am i correct that gaim's and kopete's ui's "exactly" the same?
<Tm_T> nah
<Tm_T> there's differences
<Expelliarmus> err
<Expelliarmus> my mistakes....
<Tm_T> try them and pick your favorite
<Expelliarmus> actually.. i opened TWO gaim... and think that i opened both gaim and kopete :)
<Tm_T> haha
<Expelliarmus> lol :))
<Expelliarmus> err... still i have problem connecting to yahoo messenger....
<Expelliarmus> *behind ISA firewall*
<jeramy> ISA?  You mean the architecture that was in use before PCI?  ;)
<Expelliarmus> nope
<Expelliarmus> you're joking... right :))
<jeramy> Yes, I'm joking.  I don't know what an ISA firewall is, thought.
<jeramy> though
<hussam> jeramy: ISA = Microsoft ISA proxy server
<Expelliarmus> :)))
<Expelliarmus> any idea?
<jeramy> The first thing that came to mind was "use a proxy server" but I guess not... :)
<uniq> make the ISA server do NAT or masquerading. :)
<jeramy> um, ask nicely for them to open the Yahoo port?  :)
<Expelliarmus> i
<Expelliarmus> i'm trying ntlmaps
<Expelliarmus> hmmm
<jeramy> hussam: thanks.  :)
<hussam> jeramy: I was only kidding. I know you knew what it meant :)
<Expelliarmus> hmmm
<Expelliarmus> do you guys know any socks4/socks5 over http proxy?
<oldwulf> hello all... New to ubuntu and haven't used debian in ages.  Im currently trying to port from fedora core 3 and ran into an issue with a sun qfe.  anyone know how to enable that during install?  should I try agian as expert?
<oldwulf> I know that the sun qfe is not supported, but could I grab the module from debian and run it?
<Expelliarmus> qfe ?? what's qfe? :p
<oldwulf> Quad Fast Ethernet
<jeramy> Yes, you most likely could.  Is it just one package?
<Expelliarmus> oic... :)
<jeramy> If so, you can just download it off Debian's web page, and then run "sudo dpkg -i packagename.deb"
<oldwulf> I believe it would be.  I can probably just rebuild the kernel and add the module.  I know it is supported under the 2.6 kernel
<jeramy> It's strange that there isn't a corresponding ubuntu package.
<jeramy> Did you enable universe?
<oldwulf> ah good point... wasn't sure if that would work pulling from debian into ubuntu... I figured it would because it ( ubuntu) is based off debian
<oldwulf> having an issue continuing the install because it is looking for the network support
<jeramy> Oh, that could be a problem... it's not yet installed?
<jeramy> When I was disconnected from the network, though, it let me finish the install...
<oldwulf> but I have to admit to not trying very hard to complete the install and I didn't run expert.  I will prolly do that later.  this is not a primary system.. Just testing ubuntu
<oldwulf> like i said I didn't try very hard... got the error and stopped...not a major priority.. I have two other systems online to work from
<oldwulf> ;-)
<Expelliarmus> sounds like fun :)) btw, how much are you paying for your electric bill??
<Expelliarmus> i wonder whether my country's electric rate's high?
<oldwulf> Expelliarmus:  Was that directed to me? ;-)  
<jeramy> Expelliarmus: Indonesia?
<Expelliarmus> yeah :)
<oldwulf> Heheh... actually my electric bill is like $50 for a four bed room house running 5 computer systems and a couple routers
<oldwulf> btw, I'm in the US
<Expelliarmus> 5 computers???
<Expelliarmus> with monitors?
<Expelliarmus> by router... you mean cisco class??
<Expelliarmus> any air conditioner??
<oldwulf> No only two monitors.. I have a linux firewall, linux samba server, a testing box and two winblows boxes.  a 24 port switch and a router behind my firewall for added security. ;)  no ac I live in a cold place
<Expelliarmus> hehehe ... that (the last one)'s good excuse :))
<Expelliarmus> hmm... btw that's still cheaper than my initial assumption.... :) :))
<oldwulf> I'm actually looking into building a server room with air conditioning and a server rack for my systems
<Expelliarmus> all those pc's running 24/7 ?
<oldwulf> yes
<oldwulf> never down
<Expelliarmus> cool ...
<oldwulf> the monitors are normally off at night
<oldwulf> depending if I'm sleeping... I don't like to do that... too much in the world to absorb to sleep
<Expelliarmus> here we have A LOT of electrical downtime... :)) lol .... around twice a month .. :p 
<oldwulf> really
<Expelliarmus> *blackout* ??
<oldwulf> dang
<oldwulf> where do you live
<Expelliarmus> yeah .....
<oldwulf> I lose power once maybe twice a year
<oldwulf> ofcourse when we do it is normally out for a couple of days because of snow or tornado damage
<oldwulf> ;-)
<Expelliarmus> jakarta...... (the capital ..... :))
<Expelliarmus> yeah ...at least with *good* reason.... 
<Expelliarmus> tornado?? *phew*
<oldwulf> is it just a power grid issue?
<oldwulf> more users then power output or something
<oldwulf> we have that issue in certain areas of the US
<oldwulf> California is bad for that
<oldwulf> way too many people for the amount of power that is being created
<Expelliarmus> lol... something like that... i suppose....
<Expelliarmus> afterall, we have a lot of "thief" here... :P
<oldwulf> ?  that's uncool
<oldwulf> it is a shame that the thieves don't understand the true impact of thieft
<Expelliarmus> yeah ... :))
<Expelliarmus> and we don't punish those "/thief
<Expelliarmus> "
<Expelliarmus> well... at least not enough :p
<Expelliarmus> and what about your internet connection?
<Expelliarmus> well.... guess i'm off for now... see you guys soon :))
<oldwulf> later exp
<oldwulf> too late
<oldwulf> OK I'm off to lunch later all
<nubster> hey
<jeramy> Where is Kexi in the new KOffice 1.4?
<Tm_T> http://kubuntu.org/hoary-koffice-14.php
<Tm_T> read it through
<jeramy> Oh, I see.  :)
<jeramy> I did an apt-cache search and it didn't come up.  :(
<jeramy> Will it be in the same deb location?
<Tm_T> dunno
<Tm_T> aah!
<jeramy> aah?
<Tm_T> I know why kexi isn't included
<Tm_T> database driver issue
<Riddell> Tm_T: ?
<Tm_T> hmm, or maybe it's my install =)
<Tm_T> I forgot I use trunk atm
<yourghetek> if i do an apt-get install gnome-desktop. what will happen?
<Tm_T> maybe I should install 1.4 branch instead
<jeramy> Tm_T, did you set up a kdedev account, like they outline on quality.kde.org?  Just curious.
<Riddell> yourghetek: evil things :)
<Tm_T> jeramy: ehm?
<yourghetek> Riddell: mmm
<Tm_T> Riddell: http://www.kapsi.fi/~tm_travolta/kuvat/temp/kexi_001.jpg
<Tm_T> Riddell: recent trunk svn
<jeramy> Tm_T, I'm running the 3.4.1 stable, and trunk svn at the same time, but with two different accounts.
<Tm_T> ah
<Tm_T> I just install what ever I like to use
<yourghetek> Tm_t: what is the app in teh upper right?
<yourghetek> *the
<Tm_T> yourghetek: torsmo
<Tm_T> yourghetek: torsmo.sf.net
<yourghetek> Tm_T: sudo apt-get install torsmo # i cant wait...
<Tm_T> I advice to compile newest
<yourghetek> mmm
<yourghetek> too late
<Tm_T> heh
<Tm_T> you can always remove it ;)
<mrmanic> apt has remove functionality?  
<mrmanic> will wonders never cease?!
<Tm_T> haha
<yourghetek> Tm_T: sudo apt-get remove torsmo #sigh... Tm_T hates me
<Tm_T> ] ;=
<jeramy> and then you would use clean?  or autoclean? to remove it from the cache?
* Tm_T is installing 1.4 branch of Koffice
<Tm_T> jeramy: whatever you like
* yourghetek installed 1.4 a while ago
<jeramy> Tm_T, did you just download the snapshot or something?  How do you switch between trunk and 1.4 so quickly?
<Tm_T> jeramy: in separate folders
* yourghetek wants a text based internet browser that renders into ascii art...
<Tm_T> links?
<jeramy> ok, so you just have select apps then that you have on both?
<Tm_T> jeramy: so I just unsermake install the one I wan't to use
<jeramy> I've never used unsermake... come to think of it, I don't know what it is.  :)
<jeramy> that's cool though.
<uniq> yourghetek: elinks is a nice text based browser.
<Tm_T> lynx o/
<yourghetek> oooh
<yourghetek> elinks rocks
<_thomas> hello
<_thomas> I'm searching for KEXI and KPLATO
<yourghetek> is this correct syntax? "sudo slocate -u && slocate torsmorc| sudo nano -"
<jeramy> _thomas: Chances are you don't have Kexi.  I was looking for it 5 minutes before you came on...
<othernoob> hi, im having problems printing a pdf (20 pages) with my laser printer, which worked fine before and has printed about 700 pages so far.
<CyberTF> i have a question
<CyberTF> when doing an upgrade to KDE from the apt source listed in the topic, i get the following notice WARNING: The following packages cannot be authenticated!
<CyberTF> and it lists all of the kde packages to be upgraded
<CyberTF> should i go aheaad and do it or is there a way to authenticate these upgrades?
<uniq> go ahead and do it.
<uniq> there is no way to authenticate them at this time.
<CyberTF> can it be undone if something bad happens?
<uniq> sure.
<CyberTF> how? never had to roll back a upgrade before
<uniq> just poke me or someone else in here.. and you'll get help to do that.
<CyberTF> ok
<CyberTF> thanks
* _dragec2 je avej, dojdem posle : Away at the moment
<giorgio> hi
<philipacamaniac> Who wishes a certain unnamed KDE developer would finish QT/Firefox? I know I do.
<uniq> konqueror rocks.
<Skaag> konqueror on the rocks.
<philipacamaniac> I dig konqueror integration
<philipacamaniac> I do not dig kjs(spell?) issues like Gmail
<mrmanic> I want konquerer to be rock solid stable
<philipacamaniac> yeah - no random crashes please, when I click on an NPR Audio stream
* philipacamaniac understands that to have his way, he'll have to code it himself
<mrmanic> it's not exactly random
<philipacamaniac> I suppose *everytime* and *random* aren't synonymous
<philipacamaniac> :)
<mrmanic> pretty much any time I close konqi while I have an html page with embedded video it crashes.
<mrmanic> konqi and kopete are currently my least stable apps
<philipacamaniac> same here, although I will say it isn't as bad as complained about on the forums
<mrmanic> one of these days I'm going to take a week off and figure out qt and C++ and start fixing bugs in kopete.
<philipacamaniac> I, on the other hand, will do the same, but try to create a lightweight KDE browser, with Gecko and KHTML engine support
<philipacamaniac> very ambitious, but very wanted
<philipacamaniac> hmm, I wonder what I'll call it
<mrmanic> kozilla kirekox?
<mrmanic> firefoks?
<monchy> i don't know if you want kox in the name lol
<mrmanic> er, firefoKs?
<philipacamaniac> rofl
<philipacamaniac> firefoKs is pretty cool
<mrmanic> gecKonqi?
<philipacamaniac> now that's just silly
<philipacamaniac> ;)
<mrmanic> agreed
<mrmanic> konqi-lite?
<philipacamaniac> yeah. but imagine, a browser that excepts netscape and mozilla plugins, Firefox extensions, but is integrated into all of KDE (bookmarks, etc.)
<mrmanic> that would be nice.
<monchy> sounds like alot of work lol
<philipacamaniac> well, the mozilla plugin part is done, but the Firefox extensions might be tricky
<mrmanic> I'm a big fan of integration.
<monchy> as long as i have my ad-block i'll be happy
<philipacamaniac> that's in Konqueror SVN (maybe only trunk?)
<philipacamaniac> what comes after a conqueror?
<philipacamaniac> (as in, the navigator, the explorer, the konqueror)
<CyberTF> well upgrade seemed to go well
<mrmanic> philipacamaniac: korruption?
<philipacamaniac> LOL
<mrmanic> ;)
<philipacamaniac> I don't think my browser would get very popular
<mrmanic> haha
<philipacamaniac> although, it might...
<mrmanic> might get popular in the 1337 haX0r crowd
<philipacamaniac> don't they use lynx?
<philipacamaniac> j/k
<CyberTF> what browser. i'm up for trying something new
<philipacamaniac> just an idea, sorry
<mrmanic> CyberTF: it's the one in philipacamaniac's head
<dan> where can I get the macromedia flashplayer for kubuntu?
<philipacamaniac> the one where Firefox and Konqueror are united as one in a happy marriage
<dan> right, what is the name of the pacakge I have to get?
<philipacamaniac> dan: flashplayer-mozilla, and my other comment was about something else
<philipacamaniac> :)
<dan> :-)
<dan> aehm, do I need a special source?
<philipacamaniac> restricted must be enabled
<uniq> flashplugin-nonfree works.
<dan> where do I get this?
<dan> its not in the kynaptics list
<CyberTF> phillipacamaniac: sounds interesting
* dan is new to Kubuntu/Debian
<mrmanic> dan: you probably have to change your /etc/apt/sources.list to include the nonfree stuff.
<dan> ah, I see
<uniq> dan: http://kudos.berlios.de/kf/kf1.html#swmgmt
<philipacamaniac> dan: look here http://ubuntuguide.org/#extrarepositories and find the lines where the word "restricted" is used
<philipacamaniac> dan: n/m do what uniq said
<dan> thanksthanks
<philipacamaniac> uniq: I feel like a bad person, always jumping to the ubuntuguide, rather than Kudos ;)
<uniq> philipacamaniac: ubuntuguide is nice too.
<uniq> but flashplayer-mozilla isn't in restricted.
<uniq> it's in multiverse.
<philipacamaniac> hmm, that's what I meant to say. dyslexia?
<philipacamaniac> http://packages.ubuntu.com/hoary/web/flashplayer-mozilla
<uniq> dan: did you get that? flashplayer-mozilla isn't in the restricted repository.. it's in the one named multiverse.
<CyberTF> dan: are you using apt from command line or some package manager?
<liz4rd> LOL http://irclikelife.com/
<Howitzer> How can i set it up so, that at startup, the X server doesn't start automaticly, but that i have to login first and do Startx
<uniq> 'sudo update-rc.d -f kdm remove' in a console.
<Howitzer> but
<Howitzer> if i do startx
<Howitzer> it will go to the KDM right?
<kalenedrael> it should
<Howitzer> okay
<Howitzer> +
<uniq> no.
<philipacamaniac> no
<uniq> it wont.
<Howitzer> wha
<Howitzer> ?
<uniq> it'll start the desktop environment directly.
<uniq> whatever you specify in ~/.xinitrc
<Howitzer> i need to be able to choose which desktop i'll be using
<uniq> or the default.
<philipacamaniac> in the textmode runlevel, you login on the command line
<uniq> you can choose in ~/.xinitrc
<uniq> if you put 'exec startkde' in ~/.xinitrc you'll start kde.
<Howitzer> wth
<Howitzer> i don't have xinitrc
<uniq> make it.
<uniq> ~/.xinitrc
<uniq> echo 'exec startkde' > ~/.xinitrc
<Howitzer> okay
<Howitzer> but if i'd like to use Fluxbox
<Howitzer> how do i do that?
<uniq> put 'exec fluxbox' into ~/.xinitrc
<Howitzer> okay
<Howitzer> ehh
<Howitzer> i'll forget about this all then :/
<slicslak> i just upgraded synaptic on my parents ubuntu machine.....  couldn't run something afterwards, so i logged out, couldn't log in so i rebooted.  no kernel on boot!  crazy.....
<Howitzer> Oo
<philipacamaniac> kubuntu or ubuntu? cause you're in #kubuntu
<slicslak> philipacamaniac, wm doesn't make a diff in this case.  i'm just here cause i like kde and this room is a lot queter.  :-)
<philipacamaniac> well, you mentioned synaptic... ;)
<slicslak> it was the older ubuntu anyway, i'm not looking for help, just commenting.  i'm backing up the home dir with knoppix right now, and i'll do a reinstall w/ the new ubuntu later.  
<philipacamaniac> ahh
<uniq> slicslak: you didn't upgrade to breezy did you?
<philipacamaniac> heh
<uniq> strangeness with the kernel stuff.
<slicslak> uniq, not sure.  i just typed apt-get upgrade synaptic
<uniq> shouldn't die like that then.
<slicslak> your telling me.  also strangness that X wouldn't start after the upgrade too.
<uniq> sounds very strange.
<uniq> it's hard to say what broke without error messages though.
<uniq> i'd suggest a re-install if you're able to backup /home
<slicslak> uniq, that's what i'm doing. knoppix plus external hd saves the day again.  :-)
<uniq> slicslak: thank god for knoppix.
<uniq> that reminds me.. i'll have to burn a livecd for my ibook.
<philipacamaniac> has anyone tried knoppix 4.0 dvd?
<philipacamaniac> it was just released to the wild (bittorrent) like yesterday
<gdh> omg 0day war3z t3kn1q  :)
<philipacamaniac> hmm, it is sad that I understood that
<gdh> hehe :)
<mrmanic> me2
<mrmanic> :\
<gdh> 1337 is a horrible disease that touches most IRC users to a greater or lesser extene..
<gdh> t
<mrmanic> I read up on 1337 on microsoft's site
<philipacamaniac> serious?
<mrmanic> http://www.microsoft.com/athome/security/children/kidtalk.mspx
<mrmanic> I'm serious that it's out there, not serious that that's where I got my info
<gdh> wow! :D
<philipacamaniac> ROFL LOL LMAO
<mrmanic> 1m40
* mrmanic ch0r+13z
<gdh> "Talk 1337 with Uncle Billy" :D
<liz4rd> whats the package called for all the windows fonts?
<gdh> that's just fantastic =)
<gdh> liz4rd: msttcorefonts
<liz4rd> thx
<philipacamaniac> "Now, Bobby, I don't want you pwning anyone today!"
<gdh> yes :)))
<liz4rd> how do you install your own fronts? 1 by one
<philipacamaniac> KDE Control Center
<liz4rd> mmm once i put it in there will it use them no matter what the WM?
<dan> I have another question :-)
<philipacamaniac> liz4rd: correct
<dan> where can I get the win32 multimedia codecs from?
<dan> and libdvdcss2?
<gdh> marillat - w32codecs
<gdh> marillat for all that multimedia stuff
<liz4rd> philipacamaniac: whell i'm in xfce4 whats the control center like called? if i were to run that command
<dan> where is marillat?
<gdh> deb ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat stable main
<dan> thanks
<gdh> also testing + unstable - add them all 
<philipacamaniac> liz4rd: err, kcontrol
<liz4rd> lol thx
<philipacamaniac> who digs the new Crystal Clear icon theme? http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=25668
<liz4rd> Not found.
<liz4rd> ah there it is
<gdh> philipacamaniac: Another shameless Mac ripoff? great.
<monchy> looks good
<liz4rd> wow really good!!!
<uniq> dan: http://ubuntuguide.org/#dvdplayback and http://ubuntuguide.org/#codecs - the whole guide is recommended reading.
<gdh> trying to look like a mac is worse than actually owning a mac :)
<liz4rd> LOL!!!
<monchy> you should preach to the people at aqua-soft
<uniq> I own a mac and i'm proud of it.
<dan> uniq: yep, I read extrarepositories, but it has links to old URLs
* liz4rd watches uniq protest :P
<philipacamaniac> I don't think they look all that mac-like
<uniq> dan: ok.. i didn't know that.
<philipacamaniac> but I may be in denial
<liz4rd> philipacamaniac: you use gimp?
<uniq> liz4rd: my mac is 100% kubuntu.
<philipacamaniac> yes, well recently I've been using gimpshop
<dan> gdh: the deb entry you gave me above goes to souorces.list?
<liz4rd> uniq: NICE
<gdh> dan: yes.
<dan> gdh: mhh, this did not work
<liz4rd> philipacamaniac: !!!mind helping me install that?
<dan> apt told me it could not stat
<philipacamaniac> liz4rd: gimpshop?
<gdh> dan: and you apt-get update  .. ?
<liz4rd> yes
* dan blushes
<dan> nope ;-)
<philipacamaniac> liz4rd: you have to compile it, but it is fairly painless
<gdh> =)
<liz4rd>  philipacamaniac: where do i get it from? how how will i have to enable it?
<liz4rd> cuzi  was hardcore photoshop on windows...i miss the design days
<philipacamaniac> liz4rd: first grab the source: http://www.plasticbugs.com/blogimg/GIMPshop-source-2.2.4.tbz
<liz4rd> what version of gimp do i need?
<philipacamaniac> Oh, sorry. you misunderstood: you don't need gimp, because you will be recompiling gimp from scratch.
<philipacamaniac> still game?
<liz4rd> yeah
<liz4rd> its downwloaded
<liz4rd> now what
<liz4rd> wait wanna open a new wndow for me?
<philipacamaniac> ? hold on
<philipacamaniac> I followed this howto http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=40427 and it worked perfectly for me
<liz4rd> thx
<liz4rd> philipacamaniac: http://evasivx.bioviral.net <-- thast what i did on windows
<philipacamaniac> you designed that?
<liz4rd> yes
<liz4rd> every part of it
<kkathman> It works pretty sweet, but you have alot of work to do to get it all compiled and get the dependencies, plus you have to be very careful when updates come out for gimp.
<philipacamaniac> very nice
<liz4rd> thanks
<liz4rd> i love your webdesign better :P
<philipacamaniac> the howto addresses the dependencies
<kakalto> morning
<kkathman> just have to remember not to update gimp
<kkathman> hello kakalto :)
<kakalto> heya
<philipacamaniac> liz4rd: whose webdesign?
<liz4rd> philipacamaniac: yours
<liz4rd> and i wish i could make icons 
<philipacamaniac> at my blog? that mostly just the wordpress default theme, with a designed header
<liz4rd> lol meh
<liz4rd> how long does it take you to make an icon set?
<philipacamaniac> wait, wait, are talking about the Crystal Clear theme I announced... because that wasn't me. OH GOD I wish it was. but sadly, no.
<philipacamaniac> :(
<philipacamaniac> OTOH, i do make icons. *sheepishly smiles*
<liz4rd> philipacamaniac: LMFAO i thought it was yours
<philipacamaniac> meh, I could've played it off as that... nah probably not
<philipacamaniac> everaldo is an amazing artist
<liz4rd> yeah
<philipacamaniac> for the record, you wouldn't do a lot of icon work in gimp, you'd use inkscape
<liz4rd> oh ok
<philipacamaniac> svg is the preferred format
<philipacamaniac> (and then png for legacy)
<liz4rd> i like png
<philipacamaniac> think of svg as sort of a psd of a png
<philipacamaniac> hmm, did that make any sense?
<liz4rd> yup
<liz4rd> i understand
<philipacamaniac> that's what makes it good.
<philipacamaniac> source-editable
<liz4rd> philipacamaniac:if i have libpng12-0 installed do i get the libpng12-dev?
<philipacamaniac> yes... and try to follow the howto version numbers exactly
<liz4rd> oh...well my versions are a bit higher
<philipacamaniac> doesn't it say "at least version"
<liz4rd> yeah
<philipacamaniac> so you be fine
<liz4rd> when i asks to premove libgimp it wants to remove gimp gimp-python and xsane? do i mark those for uninstalation aswell?
<philipacamaniac> hold on
<liz4rd> alright
<philipacamaniac> are you removing libgimp2.0 ?
<liz4rd> yes
<liz4rd> do i remove or remove completely
<liz4rd> (synaptic)
<philipacamaniac> just remove (it doesn't delete the package from your cache)
<philipacamaniac> I didn't have xsane, because I use kooka in kde
<liz4rd> o ok
<philipacamaniac> (I think that's the name)
<liz4rd> it is
<philipacamaniac> do you even have a scanner?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> liz4rd is there a way to fix that stupid font file in mplayer?
<liz4rd> no clue
<liz4rd> sorry
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> damn
<uniq> church_of_foamy: what's the problem with the fontfile? 
<philipacamaniac> liz4rd: the actual compile took about 40 minutes or so on an Athlon 1600
<philipacamaniac> maybe less
<liz4rd> ouch
<philipacamaniac> way less than openoffice or kde
<liz4rd> i'm gonna be here for along time
<philipacamaniac> just set it in a console and forget about it
<philipacamaniac> :0)
<liz4rd> gonna do that
<apokryphos> ztonzy: ping
<ztonzy> apokryphos, :)
<ztonzy> hey
<apokryphos> Hi, how's it going? 
<apokryphos> Been away because of exams
<ztonzy> aah
<apokryphos> (thank the Lord they're over)
<ztonzy> well, I am back in gnome :)
* ztonzy ducks
<liz4rd> when i do tar -jxf GIMPshop-source-2.*.tbz it just hangs...
* apokryphos throws books at ztonzy 
<apokryphos> ztonzy: what are you doing there? ;-)
* liz4rd misses ztonzy 
<liz4rd> ^_^
* philipacamaniac gets hit by many of the books and decides to stick with KDE
<apokryphos> (admittedly, I went on gnome the other day; I like what ubuntu have done with it)
<kakalto> I wish I could do that
<ztonzy> apokryphos, I got tired of some glitches and some too fancy stuff ;P
<apokryphos> philipacamaniac: at least the Maths one didn't hit you there; it's pretty heavy
<philipacamaniac> lol
<liz4rd> when i do tar -jxf GIMPshop-source-2.*.tbz it just hangs...
<apokryphos> 3.4.1 isn't looking too bad now after kdelibs-data package issue is ostensibly resolved
<liz4rd> nvm
<apokryphos> ztonzy: pay attention to the clock..tick..tock... repeat after me: KDE is ze best, KDE is ze best
<ztonzy> O_o
<ztonzy> apokryphos, maybe I install it again...sometime
<apokryphos> ;-)
<monchy> 3.5 you will
<apokryphos> one or two nice new styles/decorations/themes on kdelook since I'd been gone. Nice stuff -- Kopete styles really taking off
<liz4rd> monchy is a penis ^_^
<monchy> your the one who sucks on them lol
<liz4rd> good one
<ztonzy> apokryphos, though one thing is strange...just recently 'gedit' dissapeared from my menu....
<monchy> not my best, but calling someone a penis is so 3rd grade
<liz4rd> monchy: i just learned what a penis was in 4th?
<apokryphos> ztonzy: that sounds like a good thing :P
<ztonzy> apokryphos, haha
<apokryphos> ah, which reminds me. Must get amaroK svn -- new features in 1.3
<ztonzy> apokryphos, well...in KDE....when opening a folder, konqueror showed/s  two instances...if reloaded...it dissapears...how fun is that :P ?
<apokryphos> a wiki apparently
<apokryphos> ztonzy: that was a known bug, wasn't it? It was on bugzilla, let me check out the site a sec..
<ztonzy> apokryphos, ok
<philipacamaniac> apokryphos: not a wiki, a page with hooks to wikipedia.org
<apokryphos> philipacamaniac: that's what I meant, sorry. Though they do have their wiki
<philipacamaniac> yes, if it would only work j/k
* philipacamaniac grumbles one more time about the insanely long downtime at amarok.kde.org
<apokryphos> philipacamaniac: saw something about that somewhere.. what happened? 
<apokryphos> works fine for me here
<philipacamaniac> sure, it works now...
<uniq> liz4rd: hey.. you out talking about genitals and sex again? - we did talk about this alright. take a look at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/community/conduct and try to follow it :)
<philipacamaniac> they moved servers, then didn't report the dns change to the KDE higher ups
<apokryphos> heh
<liz4rd> uniq: sorry mr uniq, i'll try not to do it agian, monchy started it
<apokryphos> surely it only takes around max 24 hours for DNS to resolve though?
<uniq> liz4rd: good. just be nice. :)
<monchy> how did i start it you down syndrome retard
<liz4rd> monchy: LOL
<philipacamaniac> apokryphos: not when trolltech employees (who run the server) dont make the change
<uniq> monchy: you too.. be nice.
<philipacamaniac> it was a blame-game all around, but ended up as a 2-week blackout on the site
<monchy> only speaking the truth
<liz4rd> ^_^
<kalenedrael> what the hell is the deal with the colors?
<philipacamaniac> the colors?
<apokryphos> philipacamaniac: Woah. That is some serious downtime. I had a problem with a silly domain registrar who wanted to control everything, which made it take ages to change DNS, but not even near a week, then
<philipacamaniac> yeah I always see no less than 48 hour turnaround
<philipacamaniac> are there screenies of amaroK 1.3 beta?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> all i have to say is google rocks not only did i find the fonts for mplayer
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i was able to get vlc in one fell swoop
<apokryphos> .com/.org are normally very fast, too
<philipacamaniac> nevermind, found the screenies
<apokryphos> anyone else here using the "Pure" Kopete style? Very nice
<uniq> hmm.. pure.. i'll have to try that.
<apokryphos> uniq: highest rated one, currently, on kdelook. Clean.
<uniq> already downloaded :)
<uniq> i already have it.. maybe it's the one i'm using.. 
<apokryphos> the normal Pure gives me bugs, though; author suggests kopete svn is needed for it
<apokryphos> the Pure Single works fine though
<uniq> heh.. already using it actually :)
<liz4rd> lol
<apokryphos> ;)
<linex> hello
<liz4rd> hey
<uniq> hi.
<linex> I love how Kubuntu automatically mount my usb drive and places an icon on my desktop. How does Kubuntu do this ? It uses hal ?
* ztonzy goes for converting again ;)
<apokryphos> :P
<philipacamaniac> hal and dbus, and the linux 2.6 kernel are the magic behind that
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> kopete is nice with it's default settings
<linex> philipacamaniac: I read somewhere that it uses gnome-volume-manager . Is that true ?
<jeramy> I'm not sure that KDE uses dbus.
<philipacamaniac> hmm, I think it uses dbus-qt, if I'm not mistaken
<apokryphos> ChurcH_of_FoamY: eek, no way. With all the "Message to/from" etc. and the primary colours colour-scheme?
<philipacamaniac> yes, after googling, I see that both dbus and hal are responsible for the media:/ magic
<linex> philipacamaniac : where do you read this ?
<philipacamaniac> http://wiki.kde.org/tiki-index.php?page=DBUS
<philipacamaniac> this was done in Kubuntu. look at the running services
<apokryphos> anyone have any idea what happened with moving away from bugzilla?
<philipacamaniac> didn't know that was in the works. were they going to move to malone?
<philipacamaniac> because malone is a pile of dirt (and I'm being respectful)
<apokryphos> philipacamaniac: trying to remember what it was. I believe MOTU were going to use it first as a trial
<apokryphos> that was a few months ago though; no idea what's happened since
<philipacamaniac> well, right now MOTU seems to be worried about an upcoming feature freeze (july, I think?)
<philipacamaniac> for breezy
<apokryphos> aha, https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/distros/ubuntu/+bugs
<philipacamaniac> no, August 11
<philipacamaniac> that can't be for real!
<philipacamaniac> is it mirroring bugzilla, or is buzilla down
<apokryphos> I have no idea of anything; just seeing this now
<philipacamaniac> it doesn't seem to have the same bugs as bugzilla.ubuntu.com
<philipacamaniac> and now you can see that malone is bleh
<apokryphos> I've never used it. I generally don't like bugzilla though...
<philipacamaniac> explore malone a bit, and you'll discover it lacks many of the features of bugzilla
<apokryphos> Seems an awful lot faster so far
<philipacamaniac> one thing that bugs (no pun intended) me is that the right sidebar is WAY off the screen.
<apokryphos> less feature-filled, no doubt
<apokryphos> philipacamaniac: not for huge monitors ;)
<apokryphos> making my window smaller it seems to get squashed, but not nearly way out..
<philipacamaniac> "not for huge monitors" hmm, they didn't their CSS quite right
<apokryphos> ok, program on that I'm addicted to. Be back later
<philipacamaniac> alright
<philipacamaniac> I'm out too. adios
<apokryphos> yikes -- don't view that page in konqueror
<gsuveg> re
<mpupu> is there any way i can get konqueror to show me something more useful than "free space" as a disk label in media:/?
<nmorse> Free Space?
<nmorse> All mine are labeled by size and whether or not they're mounted
<nmorse> I'm liking this latest Konversation release thanks to the fact that it displays people who are away as grayed out
<gsuveg> now can i install kexi ?
<nmorse> Beats me, I can't even get the koffice from the topic
<nmorse> I'd really like to as well, since I really like Krita (beats everything I've ever seen in UI)
<nmorse> It's like a sanitized Photoshop, easy to work with
<nmorse> Without a million floating seperate windows
<nmorse> Oh, good, it looks like it's actually going to work today
<nmorse> I'm just glad I didn't have to compile it all again, like I did with Beta 1
<nmorse> Huh, kexi doesn't appear to be in the Kubuntu packages for Koffice stuff
<nmorse> And apt-cache just finds a dadgum EXIF library
<mpupu> nmorse: you were right, it's free space
<mpupu> it's not very informative either way
<nmorse> Not really informative, no
<nmorse> But if you want detailed volume info there are other KDE programs to show that
<mpupu> agreed, but maybe they could just show things like "/mnt/hda1"
<mpupu> less user-friendly, maybe
<nmorse> Actually, they're listed by that in order
<nmorse> The first one on the left is MBR
<mpupu> and put the size in the status bar
<nmorse> Then it moves to hda1, etc.
<nmorse> Yeah, a reworked sidebar would be even better
<mpupu> for me, the first one is hda3, an extended partition
<mpupu> then i have hda1, hda5(swap) and hda4 (/)
* KevManU is gone to tea
<nmorse> Odd
<mpupu> there is also one thing i don't know if I should report as a bug
<nmorse> I'm just wondering why the topic still has the KOffice 1.4 link up if it doesn't work for the repos
<nmorse> Neither repo mind you, including the download.kde.org one
<morten> aloha
<morten> I would like to see some kind of steam from an internet page... but it tells me that "mms is not a registrated protokol"... what should i do
<Riddell> nmorse: what doesn't work?
<nmorse> Well, kexi isn't in the kubuntu.org repo, is it?
<Riddell> nmorse: no
<nmorse> And the Packages.gz can't be found on the kde.org one
<nmorse> So, we have an incomplete office suite in one, and the other repo doesn't work
<Riddell> nmorse: i386?
<nmorse> Yeah
<Riddell> nmorse: Packages.gz is definatly there, must be a bad mirror
<Riddell> nmorse: but kubuntu.org has the Packages.gz?
<nmorse> The kubuntu.org repo actually worked for me today
<mpupu> if i install kubuntu-desktop in ubuntu, i think it would be better if the kde menus show just kde apps
<mpupu> isn't ubuntu philosophy to have one app for each task?
<nmorse> They have to use the freedesktop.org desktop files for that
<nmorse> Desktop unification in diversity or something like that
<Riddell> mpupu: then ask gnome to add OnlyShowIn=GNOME to their files :)
<Riddell> nmorse: kexi is packaged separately because they make more up to date separate released
<Riddell> releases
<nmorse> But it's not in any of the repos but the download.kde.org one, correct?
<nmorse> And the one listed in the link in the topic doesn't work
<nmorse> I get a 302 error
<nmorse> I still have the one I compiled from the KOffice 1.4 Beta 1, but I was hoping to get one that didn't crash when you just hit create
<nmorse> As in that button shouldn't be usable until you complete the wizard
<nmorse> You have a repo that has Kexi in it?
<nmorse> There we go
<nmorse> Used a KDE mirror's URL directly
<nmorse> Crud, still no Kexi package
<Riddell> nmorse: I'm not planning to make hoary packages of kexi, and the breezy one is stuck on some build-dep
<nmorse> Hmm
<apokryphos> Riddell: was the progress on the move from bugzilla then? Are they going over to malone?
<Riddell> apokryphos: yes but I don't know the timetable
<dan_> how can I reset apt-get?
<Riddell> apokryphos: launchpad 1.0 will probably happen in the next month or two so I guess any time after that
<Riddell> dan_: reset to what?
<dan_> I just tried to isntall something and it cannot be installed
<apokryphos> Riddell: is malone better, do you think?
<dan_> but it is still in the buffer to be installed
<apokryphos> dan_: error in the package? Maybe apt-get -f install by itself
<Riddell> apokryphos: well, that remains to be seen :)
<dan_> and I need to remove it from there
<dan_> yeah that gets me somewhere but it will remove a package I do not want to be removed
<nmorse> What are the packages?
<dan_> wlassistent
<dan_> so I removed it
<dan_> and it resovled the problem
<dan_> now I just have to reinstall it
<dan_> I hope I find it again
<apokryphos> dan_: why did it fail? Broken package?
<apokryphos> and, did you get that from apt?
<dan_> yeah
<dan_> but now I try to reinstall wlassistant and it does not work
<dan_> I get:
<apokryphos> dan_: I don't see that package in the repos... 
<dan_> Package wlassistant is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<dan_> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<dan_> is only available from another source
<apokryphos> Yeah, it's no longer in the repos, it seems
<dan_> :-(
<dan_> and the new version from their website has dependencies on newer versions of other libs
<apokryphos> what exactly is it?
<apokryphos> Google gives no search results
<dan_> it is a very, very nice KDE-based wireless setup assistent
<dan_> http://wlassistant.sourceforge.net/
<apokryphos> wlassist[a] nt ;-)
<ztonzy> apokryphos, got kde headers error
<apokryphos> ztonzy: ah, go for kde-devel
<dan_> ooops, sorry ;-)
<ztonzy> 63.2MB  :-\
<apokryphos> ztonzy: yup, it's all the kde headers. I'm sure that's nothing with your Internet speed :P
<ztonzy> no
<ztonzy> already downloaded...installing
<ztonzy> .)
<apokryphos> hehe
<ztonzy> quite fast
<ztonzy> ~ 888+kB/s
<apokryphos> dan_: yup, it looks like you'll need to update those other packages
<ztonzy> hmm
<apokryphos> ztonzy: my speed should be something like that in the next few days, hopefully. Free upgrade to 8 meg
<ztonzy> does Konqueror have a smooth-scroll option as Firefox have ?
<ztonzy> apokryphos, sweet
<apokryphos> It's very smooth for me, yeah.
<Riddell> ztonzy: shift+down
<ztonzy> apokryphos, I am thinking of swapping ISP since usage of one year now :)
<apokryphos> Though I'm a quasi-convert to Opera now; it's nice.
<ztonzy> will then get 24/1 :)
<dan_> apokryphos: darn, I hope this works out; how can I best update?
<nmorse> Crud, I'm still at 1.5/386
<ztonzy> Riddell, but with mousewheel ?
<apokryphos> ztonzy: how come? Current one not good?
<nmorse> and paying $60 a month for it
#kubuntu 2005-07-01
* dragec_avej je doseo nazoj.
<apokryphos> dan_: if they're not in the repositories, then you'd have to individually get each one. Dependency hell; debian-systems (and most, now) generally avoid it, but still sometimes...
<ztonzy> apokryphos, well..3 months after I got my ADSL they gave new customers 24mbit for same as I got my 10mbit...so I think they could be gentle but no, so why not another ISP ?
<apokryphos> ztonzy: it should work perfectly with the mouse-wheel; it does here
<ztonzy> apokryphos, besides...I dont own my modem, just borrow it
<apokryphos> ztonzy: yeouch. Speeds there are amazing
<ztonzy> apokryphos, yes...I could get same speed now too...just pay one time fee, same as per month
<apokryphos> how much do you pay for it, roughly?
<ztonzy> hmm
<ztonzy> 42.90 EUR / Month
<ztonzy> 10/1 mbps
<dan_> apokryphos: can I not just get an older version of the package somewhere?
<nmorse> Check debian.org, dan_
<apokryphos> dan_: if it's around, sure. Probably worth looking around for
<ztonzy> apokryphos, hmm installed...cant find the theme in look and themes :-\
<apokryphos> ztonzy: very nice for the price. I'm paying around the same for my 4 meg (but it's by far the cheapest around for the price).
<apokryphos> ztonzy: it should be under Apearrance and Themes > Styles
<ztonzy> apokryphos, nice...we have kind of broadband war here (again) among the ISP's
<ztonzy> apokryphos, hmm ok I check
<apokryphos> heh
<dan_> apokryphos: nmorse: thanks
<ztonzy> apokryphos, it isnt there
<ztonzy> :(
<apokryphos> you did make and make install, and that went ok?
<nmorse> dan_: not a problem
<dan_> nmorse: where would I go to find oold packages
<ztonzy> apokryphos, yes
<nmorse> There should be a packages link on the side of the page on debian.org
<nmorse> Searching stable is your best bet
<apokryphos> packages.debian.org
<apokryphos> doesn't seem to be there
<dan_> darn
<apokryphos> do you recall the version you were using previously, by any chance?
<dan_> 0.3.7 I think
<nmorse> The SourcForge page should have the older versions stored somewhere
<dan_> no, it seems their first SF release was 0.3.9
<nmorse> Okay
<dan_> I am very close of just compiling it from source :-(
<apokryphos> That won't help, as you'll still need the other new packages, I guess...
<dan_> I know
<apokryphos> I found the source of older packages, if you want them..
<apokryphos> http://ftp.citkit.ru/pub/sourceforge/w/wl/wlassistant/
<apokryphos> If it works it'll be worth it; compiling isn't that bad. Ask Gentoo ;)
<dan_> oh, that looks good
<dan_> I used to compile all of KDE myself
<nmorse> You know, you can compile KDE faster than Mozilla Firefox?
<apokryphos> no way
<nmorse> Yeah, yeah you can
<apokryphos> all of KDE?
<nmorse> I ran Gentoo for months
<nmorse> I compiled all of the KDE packages (and X.org for that matter) faster than I could get Firefox to compile
<apokryphos> hah
<nmorse> Firefox's source is the devil
<nmorse> Riddell: is it just me, or is Kexi the only application in the KOffice source tarball that doesn't compile with dpkg-buildpackage?
<Riddell> nmorse: that's deliberate
<nmorse> Why is that deliberate?
<Riddell> nmorse: you can get the breezy source packages from archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool, you'll need to remove the postgresql configure option in debian/rules
<Riddell> nmorse: because the kexi that comes with koffice is out of date
<nmorse> So the Koffice version was just ditched for debian based systems?
<nmorse> Since it will always be behind?
<nmorse> archive.ubuntu.org is using the development version of Apache?
<Riddell> yes
<nmorse> Which question was that a yes to?
<Riddell> yes debian and kubuntu are packaging kexi separately from koffice
<nmorse> Okay
<nmorse> Does the non-KOffice version still work in the KOffice workspace shell?
<nmorse> I would bet not, as it probably is the one they're making cross platform, and not dependent on KDE
<nmorse> So why don't we just package 2 and name one kexi-koffice?
<dan> okay, success!
<dan> I fulfilled the dependencies and it worked
<apokryphos> cool :)
<dan> last question, I promise:
<dan> what is the best place to get the latest beta foro OO 2.0?
<_mark> Hello all.  Just installed kubuntu and LOVE it.   ON install it didn't give me choice to install lilo over grub.  I want to use lilo. How do I switch ?
<_mark> or reinstall so to use lilo instead?
<_mark> i did apt-get install lilo, then liloconfig and /sbin/lilo and rebooted, but grub still comes up
<_mark> Is anyone here?
<dan> yeah, but I do not know the answer ;-)
<dan> but I am also interested in getting graphics bootup going
<_mark> when i installed mandrake it gave me choice of lilo or grub didn't see that here 
<dan> right, MDK is a lot nicer for the average Joe
<dan> th ereason I am using Kubuntu on this computer is that it is by far the best distro to run on the Inspiron 6000
<dan> (I am actually here on a friend's computer)
<_mark> i wiped out my mandrake.   So far I really like ubuntu, speed is way higher than mandrake
<dan> I am personally running MDK 10.2 on my VAIO
<dan> but you really have to hunt for your setup programs
<_mark> not really, there is a link to a different set of repositiores.  it has almost everything i use
<dan> I was mainly referring to hardware and system setup
<_mark> oic
<nmorse> Yeah, (K)Ubuntu has great hardware support
<nmorse> And I miss lilo as well
<nmorse> But I haven't taken the time to try to reinstall lilo myself
<_mark> Does anyone know how to install lilo voer grub? it didn't seem to work for me
<nmorse> You may have to lilo /dev/hda
<nmorse> Reinstalling the MBR with lilo is the way to go
<nmorse> man lilo has all the info on that
<_mark> yeah i tried that and it didn't take.. 
<_mark> apt-get install lilo, liloconfig /sbin/lilo still boots grub
<nmorse> And I wonder if there is a wiki on it on ubuntu.com?
<_mark> i'm looking, i dont see it.  I think regular ubunto gives you choice but not kunbuntu
<nmorse> Wait, did you try 'lilo /dev/hda mbr' (I think that's the command, been too long)
<nmorse> Neither give choice
<nmorse> I installed from Ubuntu
<_mark> they should let you choose.
<_mark> I'll try that command 
<nmorse> I wish they would let me choose, though I bet one could get lilo using one of the alternate filesystems at install
<FoamY_is_away> does anyone know of any internet courses for linux?
<FoamY_is_away> that might help me to learn ubuntu/kubuntu better?
<nmorse> Can't think of any for Kubuntu/Ubuntu
<FoamY_is_away> :(
<nmorse> There are several places like brainbench.com that offer meaningless certificates in general linux administration
<nmorse> But that's not what you're looking for
<FoamY_is_away> i really want to learn the wright way
<FoamY_is_away> so that i can do more things on my own
<FoamY_is_away> and help my freinds who appear to be interested in the os
<nmorse> Hmm, what do you want to learn?
<nmorse> linux.org has some tutorials for using the command line (called Linux 101)
<FoamY_is_away> i need to be able to help them with tech support basicly
<_mark> I'd just get a regular book on linux itself that is the best.  For most things it is all the same
<nmorse> Get a Debian book if possible
<FoamY_is_away> ok do they have like debian for dummies or somthin?
<nmorse> Hmm, I don't know about the For Dummies series (they prefer Red Hat/FC)
<FoamY_is_away> i like this specific distro
<FoamY_is_away> it's the easyest to use i think
<FoamY_is_away> i mean what could be easyer than apt-get ^^_^
<nmorse> Yeah, Kubuntu is basically Debian Sid, but updated every 6 months instead
<apokryphos> FoamY_is_away: there's a lot of stuff on the Net for basic introductions to Linux and the like; you'll want to check some tutorials/guides
<nmorse> So any general Debian book will have the info you need probably
<nmorse> I learned bash shell scripting from Debian 2.1 GNU/LINUX UNLEASHED
<FoamY_is_away> ok because one of my freinds on the net has a really weard problem
<FoamY_is_away> whats bash shell?
<nmorse> It's the shell you use when you open Konsole
<FoamY_is_away> oh ok
<FoamY_is_away> i see
<FoamY_is_away> no matter how he tryes to do it he can't install ubuntu on his box
<nmorse> Hmm, there really does need to be a beginner's course in this stuff I suppose
<nmorse> But where would it be put?
<FoamY_is_away> and it's driving me nuts we tryed the cd's they sent .iso cds
<FoamY_is_away> and it won't use them at all
<FoamY_is_away> www.ubuntu.com/learn?
<FoamY_is_away> that would be a good place ^_^
<nmorse> Ok, step 1: does his computer boot from other CD's?
<FoamY_is_away> yes and it's configured in the bios
<FoamY_is_away> to do so too
<nmorse> Okay, step 1: check
<FoamY_is_away> i amde him clean his cd rom as well with a lens cleaner
<nmorse> Step 2 (which should be step 0): does his CD drive work?
<FoamY_is_away> he can install win 98 and xp pro
<FoamY_is_away> from cd without boot disk
<nmorse> OK
<nmorse> What error does he get on boot then?
<FoamY_is_away> thats the weardest part nothing
<FoamY_is_away> it just dosen't boot from the disk at all
<FoamY_is_away> i've never herd of such a thing
<nmorse> Ok, when you put the CD in in Windows, what are the contents?
<FoamY_is_away> it has just the autorun.inf and various config and .cab files
<nmorse> OK
<FoamY_is_away> yea it's got me stumped
<nmorse> So you're sure it was burned properly?
<FoamY_is_away> he orderd the disks from the shipping shop
<FoamY_is_away> they had to have burnt 10 disks wrong
<nmorse> Okay, so that doesn't leave a whole lot of options
<nmorse> Hmm
<FoamY_is_away> yea it's weard
<FoamY_is_away> every single person i handed my 10 out to installed it without hassel
<FoamY_is_away> this is the first time i ever herd of a set of disks not working
<FoamY_is_away> not even the live cd
<nmorse> But his won't even boot the disk?
<FoamY_is_away> nope
<nmorse> Not any of the disks of any variety?
<FoamY_is_away> he tryed redhat too and it woulden't boot it
<FoamY_is_away> his pops got it for him
<nmorse> Wait, so his CDROM drive only boots Windows Install CD's?
<nmorse> That's messed up
<FoamY_is_away> thats what it almost seems like
<FoamY_is_away> i herd a rumor but his box is a little to old
<nmorse> Sounds like maybe his BIOS is busted and Windows has a fix for it Debian doesn't
<nmorse> I've heard of such things as broken BIOS's before
<FoamY_is_away> the rumor is certain computer manufactures are making motherboards
<FoamY_is_away> that are built for windows only due to an exstra chip on them
<nmorse> Look, Palladium (a.k.a. the rumor) is not in production yet
<FoamY_is_away> i can't conferm if it's true
<nmorse> I know, I keep tabs on it (mostly due to the fact that it seems stupid)
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> yea
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i know
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> it's the weardest thing is it possibly trye?
<nmorse> It hasn't happened yet AFAIK
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> true
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> thats what i thought
<nmorse> Anyway, has he tried swapping in another CDROM drive?
<nmorse> His CDROM drive may have a broken instruction set or somesuch too
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> he would but he dosen't have one
<nmorse> Then we have a minor problem
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i have run acrost computers that had a burnt cd rom
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> he has network boot though
<nmorse> Bah, make him an install floppy
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> it'd be nice if i could figure out how to do it acrost the net
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> hmm thats not a bad idea do they work well?
<nmorse> As well as floppies ever do
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> ok will it give him ubuntu?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> or will it be a diffrent type of install?
<nmorse> Hmm, it should work with either really, but I don't even know where to get said install floppy
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> time for google
<nmorse> I know Debian Sarge has them, but I have no idea on Kubuntu (then again, my Woody rescue CD saved the day on more distros than I can count)
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> nice
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i want to crete a rescue disk
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i hear there handy
<nmorse> Hmm, gfloppy should work for that
<nmorse> If you want a rescue floppy
<nmorse> But I prefer rescue CD's
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i have a burner in my box and it likes linux alot ^_^
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> hmm lots of stuff for making a debian install floppy but nothing for ubuntu
<nmorse> I love kernel 2.6 since there's no more need for ide-scsi for CD-RW drives
<nmorse> Linux was never ready for the desktop until 2.6
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i think it's just about ready now
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i orderd a 100 cd's and am hoping to drop them off at local business
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> some of them are gona charge me for shelf space though
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> so in some places i'll have to put a price tags on the disk
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> >.<
<nmorse> To hand out a free product?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> yea go figure
<nmorse> Crap, just bring a little stand like the free newspapers and Auto Traders go in
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> hmm never thought of that i have a welder to in the basement
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i could just make it out of thick coat hangers or something i suppose
<nmorse> Just make a little CD stand and see if they'll let you put that on a counter somewhere
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> the computer shops are gonna let me have shelf space for free
<nmorse> Excellent
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> yea i figure customers go in there se the nice cd's and ask how much they are
<nmorse> You should tell them to find somewhere in the area who'll work on contract doing tech support for it
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> then they tell them there for free
<nmorse> s/somewhere/someone/
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> yea thats why i wanna learn it
<nmorse> What CD's are you putting there?
<nmorse> Live I hope?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> the new hoary 5.04 cd's that i orderd
<nmorse> Perhaps Live/Install?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> yea they come with install and live 
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> and there really very nice
<nmorse> Excellent
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> the artwork is superb and the case isn't flimsy like i thought it would be
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> even the cd's don't have the appearance of being cheap
<nmorse> Hmm, I bet that art is distributed for free too
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> they look like good quality
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> yup
<nmorse> If I had one of those new DVD burners that burns the disk label on I'd make sets of those Live/Install DVD's
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> oh the um whats it called 
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> hp makes em
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> shit what is it
<nmorse> Light-something
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> light scribe
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> there we go ^_^
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> that joged the old 72pin ram
<nmorse> LaCIE makes those too, even for the Mac
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> wow nice
<nmorse> They're cheaper and external too
<nmorse> Saw one of the HP ones at Wal-Mart the other day too
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> nice
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> thats one of the places i'm gonna drop some cd's
<nmorse> Wal-Mart Electronics counter?
<nmorse> Too bad you don't have high-quality brochures about Kubuntu to give out as well
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i can put them in the electronics isle
<nmorse> If you had brochures too, you could really use a stand, with holders for both
<nmorse> And the big Kubuntu/Ubuntu logo welded into the front
<nmorse> Hmm, I wonder
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> that would be awsome
<nmorse> Someone could probably contract out to Canonical to do that and get paid for it
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i would do it in a heart beat
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> but i have exstra materials
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> so i'd do it for nothin
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> as long as they made mention of my name
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> someware
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> brb
<str> Hi every1
<nmorse> hello
<str> any1 has already been able to intsall customizegoogle in firefox?
<nmorse> There's a problem with installing the extensions
<nmorse> In Firefox, type about:config and hit enter
<nmorse> Then in the filter box, type vendor
<nmorse> There should be a string that says general.useragent.vendorSub
<nmorse> Along that line there is an area that says 1.0.2
<nmorse> Change that to 1.0.4
<str> nmorse: 1.0.4  done that..
<nmorse> Okay
<nmorse> And customizegoogle still won't install
<str> but stilll cannot install  the customizegoogle .....  all other are installed and work (addblok, greasymonkey, etc..)
<nmorse> Hmm
<str> nmorse: what about you? does your firefox try to install it?
<str> mine keeps waiting -I-don't-know-what- ....
<nmorse> It worked just fine for me, but I upgraded my Mozilla Firefox from backports
<nmorse> The bugfixes that came out in 1.0.4 that weren't security related haven't been backported to Ubuntu's default yet
<str> nmorse: where did you install it from?
<nmorse> The backports repository
<StR> nmorse: no.. i mean the extension
<nmorse> Got to go: Episode III starts in 15 minutes
<martin> has anyone had success installing kdissert on kubuntu hoary?
<__P__3> hi
<__P__3> how can i compile nvidia drivers with gcc 4 ?
<__P__3> it told me that kernel is compiled on 3.4 
<moshe> hellio
<moshe> hello
<moshe> how long does a typical desktop installation of Kubuntu take?
<snowseal> __P__3,  i did install 3.4 gcc or both even.
<snowseal> moshe,  30 mins?
<moshe> oh
<__P__3> yes maybe but i can't pass the righ gcc
<moshe> that's not a big deal
<__P__3> i have gcc 3.4 on my system 
<__P__3> but nvidia installer see 4.0
<moshe> is it possible to enable the root account?  I'm not sure I understand this whole no root account business.
<MartinHohenberg> moshe: it *is* possible (have done it, for convinience), but do you really want that?
<moshe> why wouldn't I?
<moshe> I don't understand the advantage of not having a root account.
<snowseal> whats speciall abou uuntu's root account?
<moshe> I'm not criticizing, either.  I really do want to understand the logic behind it.
<moshe> I'm planning on installing this tonight over Slackware.
<MartinHohenberg> well, ubuntu is targeted at the mom&pop boxes. those guys do better without an extra root account they might tend to use as the standard one - because it is easier to install things (read: screw the system)
<moshe> riiiiight
<moshe> but what about us non-mom&pop types?
<snowseal> just start a root terminal.
<moshe> I've read only good things about ubuntu/kubuntu, and I'm interested in trying it, but I want to understand what I'm jumping into, first.
<MartinHohenberg> well, i've fired up gnome, started a root shell, passwd root, and all was ok for me
<moshe> what prevents someone from getting root access on my system?
<MartinHohenberg> moshe, that is not the focus of ubuntus non-root policy
<kalenedrael> i set a root pw
<moshe> the focus is simplicity?
<kalenedrael> they have to have one set by default... the login shell is not /sbin/nologin
<moshe> I don't understand what that means
<moshe> I'm not completely wet behind the ears, but I'm not an expert, either.
<MartinHohenberg> moshe, the focus is making users think before using their root power. this is easyer if they have to enter their password any other time than entering it once at login time
<kalenedrael> yes
<moshe> I see
<kalenedrael> i used to use root as my default login...
<MartinHohenberg> if you knew how many windows-newbies I've seen who used root as the standard account, you'd know what I mean.
<kalenedrael> then figured that it was bad...
<moshe> MartinHohenberg, I know exactly what you mean
<kalenedrael> that was in the first month or so of using linux
<MartinHohenberg> kalenedrael: I do not hope you learned the hard way like my customers did.
<kalenedrael> er, first couple weeks
<kalenedrael> well, there was relatively little that i could lose
<kalenedrael> it's not like i had gigs and gigs of critical data
<kalenedrael> i also used IRC as root... yeah, those were the noob times
<moshe> thanks
<kalenedrael> that ended up getting me a virus of some sort
<kalenedrael> reinstalled and vowed never to do that again :P
<MartinHohenberg> the problem is, that now, as linux starts to embrace the desktop user, it has to deal with the desktop users unwillingness to do things right. Better take away some direct power before they kill their last months work result and blame the machine for their stupidity ;)
<kalenedrael> that makes sense
<MartinHohenberg> Windows fails to do this, and we all know and *love* the results, don't we?
<kalenedrael> i was confused by the lack of root access in kubuntu when i installed it
<kalenedrael> yeah, we do
<cartel_> i just adopt a zero tolerance policy for stupid people
<MartinHohenberg> however: you *can* get root access in (k)ubuntu ... but I highly recommend you only do this if you know exactly what you are doing.
<cartel_> sudo su -
<kalenedrael> yes, i did
<cartel_> sudo passwd
<kalenedrael> i did "sudo passwd"
<kalenedrael> to get root access
<cartel_> if you're anything more than a bottom feeding cluebie you should be allowed root
<MartinHohenberg> cartel_: You can do this as long as your paycheck is not dependant on your policy against your newbies.
<cartel_> MartinHohenberg: my paycheck comes from fixing newbies mistakes
<kalenedrael> it's nice to have an accessible root account, but i hardly use it
<kalenedrael> i do things like compile the kernel as root
<kalenedrael> or drivers
<cartel_> thats what fakeroot is for
<kalenedrael> meh
<kalenedrael> you can theoretically do everything with sudo
<MartinHohenberg> i do not see how you need root to *compile* the kernel
<kalenedrael> i don't
<kalenedrael> i prefer to do it that way
<MartinHohenberg> I've asked that question about an hour ago or something, but the channel was pretty dead back then. Has anyone managed to compile kdissert for kubuntu hoary?
<kalenedrael> no
<Gfault> hi all
<MartinHohenberg> hi Gfaulr
<Gfault> i'm from Brazil
<Gfault> no speak english corretly
<snowseal> what should i do to mount my ntfs drives rw, kinda safely..?
<xe> hi !Does anybody know any portuguese mirror fot kubuntu with the kde 3.4.1?
<xe> hi !Does anybody know any portuguese mirror fot kubuntu with the kde 3.4.1?
<xe> hi !Does anybody know any portuguese mirror fot kubuntu with the kde 3.4.1?
<_douglas> How do I manually change the x resolution while it's running, kde won't let me go past 640x480 on this old crappy monitor yet I know it goes up to 1024x768?
<penguinboy> hello guys and gals
<penguinboy> hey guys
<kalenedrael> a moment ago you said "hello guys and gals"
<penguinboy> i am fickle
<penguinboy> lol
<penguinboy> how r u kalendrael?
<kalenedrael> not bad
<penguinboy> good
<penguinboy> how many years have you used Linux?
<kalenedrael> a few
<kalenedrael> i recall the transition...
<kalenedrael> win98 fuxes itself rapidly and unexpectedly after about a year of functioning properly
<kalenedrael> to the point where it starts crashing very often (often enough to be utterly unusable)
<kalenedrael> then the mouse broke
<kalenedrael> and lots of programs broke, for no good reason
<kalenedrael> i had just downloaded red hat 8
<kalenedrael> and burned it onto CDs
<kalenedrael> i quickly burned all my documents and stuff onto CD (without the help of a mouse, no less)
<kalenedrael> then installed linux
<kalenedrael> linux was so... new at that time
<penguinboy> yes
<kalenedrael> to me, at least
<kalenedrael> (the OS itself was not very new)
<kalenedrael> i think the fact that windows had been pissing me off and that i did not have windows install disks anywway prevented me from going back
<kalenedrael> glad i stuck with linux now...
<penguinboy> are you 100% Linux
<kalenedrael> i have dual boot on this and my dad's computer has windows
<kalenedrael> ok, of 5 serviceable computers i own, 3 are pure linux, 1 is windows, 1 is dual
<penguinboy> my desk has 2 hdds...80 gig Windows and 80 gig Kubuntu....my lap is 100% Kubuntu
<penguinboy> what other distros are you currently runnign?
<kalenedrael> kubuntu on this one (the dual-boot laptop), FC3 on two of the three desktops, and mandrake 10.0 on the other one
<penguinboy> Monchmeisteroney!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<monchy> hey penguin
<kalenedrael> i hardly use the desktops... two of the three aren't even hooked up
<penguinboy> i neer did like Mandrake....I used FC before Ubuntu
<kalenedrael> i hated mandrake
<monchy> oof mandrake
<kalenedrael> if i ever dig that mandrake box out of the pile of shit it's in right now, i am wiping it and installing kubuntu
<monchy> they are absorbing all sorts of distros now
<penguinboy> Mandrake is like Playschool Linux
<monchy> i don't understand why it's so high on distrowatch
<penguinboy> nor i
<kalenedrael> wonder what i should do with my two PPCs
<kalenedrael> both old tower types
<monchy> ebay
<kalenedrael> yeah, i guess
<kalenedrael> mandrake pissed me off
<kalenedrael> it was slow and looked gay
<penguinboy> LOL
<monchy> try fedora
<penguinboy> LOL
<penguinboy> he has FC
<penguinboy> 3
<penguinboy> transgress has just deserted to GentooLand
<monchy> core 4 is groovy, someone released something called yum extender, alot like synaptic
<kalenedrael> i used fc3
<kalenedrael> don't know about fc4
<penguinboy> i used FC1 and 2
<kalenedrael> if i feel up to it i will yum dist-upgrade (or whatever the command is)
<kalenedrael> kubuntu is nice, though
<penguinboy> there were a lot of updates to download this evening!
<monchy> it's hard to settle though eh lol
<kalenedrael> hmm, updates
<kalenedrael> updates...
<kalenedrael> tomorrow i have to get up at 5:45AM, wtf
<kalenedrael> and it's 11PM
<penguinboy> so sorry
<kalenedrael> fuck
<kalenedrael> oh well
<monchy> work?
<kalenedrael> no, trip
<penguinboy> pleasure?
<kalenedrael> umm, did you say there were a lot of updates?
<kalenedrael> i don't seem to be getitng them
<penguinboy> yes sir
<kalenedrael> i did apt-get update, then apt-get upgrade
<penguinboy> odd
<penguinboy> does aptitude make a difference?
<kalenedrael> never used it
<kalenedrael> but it has a "Play minesweeper" option, so i declare it "cool"
<penguinboy> type sudo aptitude update and then sudo aptitude upgrade and then sudo aptitude dist-upgrade
<kalenedrael> dist-upgrade o.O
<penguinboy> si
<penguinboy> O_o
<kakalto> g'd avo
<penguinboy> O_o
<kalenedrael> doesn't work
<kalenedrael> doesn't do anything
<penguinboy> sudo aptitude dist-upgrade
<kalenedrael> time to change my sources.list
<kalenedrael> i tried that
<penguinboy> that is off
<penguinboy> odd
<penguinboy> not off
<penguinboy> works for me
<kalenedrael> how often do you do update?
<penguinboy> every day
<penguinboy> 1st thing i do when i sit down at the computer
<kalenedrael> yeah, so do i, if i can
<kalenedrael> what apt repos do you use?
<penguinboy> let me see
<penguinboy> kalenedrael: did you get it?
<kalenedrael> getting it
<kalenedrael> it's slow
<penguinboy> i pc'd it to you
<kalenedrael> yeah
<kalenedrael> it's slow, though
<kalenedrael> it's all there
<penguinboy> kewl
<kalenedrael> took more than a minute...
<penguinboy> wow
<penguinboy> was mine much different from yours?
<kalenedrael> yeah, i use "archive.ubuntu.com"
<kalenedrael> you use the US repos
* kalenedrael changes it to the US repos
<kalenedrael> penguinboy, well, still
<penguinboy> I think I am going to go to bed and read some in "Running Linux"
<penguinboy> night guys.......
<Klementas> hi all
<unome> ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net (66.90.101.204) down?
<Klementas> what's a good auth server to get?
<Klementas> I see that one isn't listed in the /etc/inetd.conf
<Brazmetal> does anyone here use HPLIP?
<Klementas> what is the command to get KDE after I place the line from the topic in my sources.list ?
<Klementas> do I still use apt-get install kubuntu-desktop ?
<Brazmetal> does anyone here use HPLIP?
<Klementas> I don't
<Klementas> what is the command to get KDE after I place the line from the topic in my sources.list ?
<Klementas> do I still use apt-get install kubuntu-desktop ?
<Kamping_Kaiser> yes
<Klementas> ok, thanks
* ..[topic/#kubuntu:Mez] : KOffice 1.4 http://kubuntu.org/hoary-koffice-14.php | KDE 3.4.1: deb http://kubuntu.org/hoary-kde341 hoary-updates main | Unofficial Kubuntu FAQ http://kudos.berlios.de/ | Use archive.ubuntu.com if us.archive.ubuntu.com gives md5sum errors | sudo sed -e 's/us.archive/archive/' -i /etc/apt/sources.list". || Happy Birthday Mez
* KevManU_ is back.
<jep> kk
<Klementas> who's bright idea was it to compile links without gpm support?
<Klementas> ok, here goes the kubuntu-desktop install
<Kamping_Kaiser> gpm?
<Klementas> the mouse stuff
<Klementas> I can't cut and paste because links was compiled without gpm
<Klementas> I wish that kubuntu-desktop didn't include openoffice.org
<m0ns00n> Grr
<m0ns00n> It's impossible to install kubuntu on a SATA setup
<m0ns00n> RocketRaid
<Klementas> no drivers, m0ns00n ?
<m0ns00n> doesn't even boot
<m0ns00n> Grub doesn't find the disk
<Klementas> ouch
<m0ns00n> So we have to use a normal ata one now
<Klementas> bummage
<m0ns00n> lilo only says 999999999999999999999
<Klementas> lol
<Klementas> I'll soon have that sweet, sweet kopete
<liz4rd> how do i install ALL of the screensavers?
<CherryX^> Hey, i'm having problems installing a c compiler on kubuntu
<CherryX^> any ideas how to do it?
<CherryX^> a/c++
<CherryX^> c/C++ *
<CherryX^> Anyone?
<Kamping_Kaiser> what problem?
<JessicaX^> Well, it's just not doing it
<JessicaX^> I installed via sudo apt-get install ~
<JessicaX^> but still, it says
<JessicaX^> that the Compiler fails sanity check
<apokryphos> JessicaX^: try installing build-essential
<apokryphos> JessicaX^: you shouldn't get that error when apt-getting anything; only when compiling...
<JessicaX^> hmm
<JessicaX^> apokryphos, sudo apt-get install build-essential
<JessicaX^> sudo apt-get install build-essential?
<apokryphos> that's right
<JessicaX^> Thx babe
<JessicaX^> :)
<mindspin> where do I set the  default charset in kubuntu?
<JessicaX^> Erm
<JessicaX^> the build-essential didnt have glibc
<JessicaX^> Any help?
<apokryphos> JessicaX^: erm, are you sure it all instaleld correctly? The package should pull in gcc
<JessicaX^> well,
<apokryphos> you definitely shouldn't be getting that error if you install build-essential... 
<JessicaX^> sudo apt-get install build-essential
<JessicaX^> that's what i used
<apokryphos> and does it all go ok?
<JessicaX^> Yeas
<JessicaX^> Yes.
<apokryphos> hm
<JessicaX^> yes, but still
<JessicaX^> says i have the latest version
<JessicaX^> and yet, still compiling doesn't work
<JessicaX^> Any ideas why?
<JessicaX^> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 35 not upgraded.
<apokryphos> JessicaX^: is it the same error when trying to compile?
<JessicaX^> yeah
<JessicaX^> sanity check fails
<apokryphos> one sec
<chx> Hi. I have a new hard disk. Plugged it into an USB rack. Later I will move it to primary master (/dev/hda). I'd like to make it bootable. All I get is "GRUB Hard disk error."
<apokryphos> JessicaX^: do you want to do dpkg -l|grep g++ ... just to check that it's definitely there.
<JessicaX^> okay
<apokryphos> JessicaX^: what does it return?
<JessicaX^> ii  g++            3.3.5-1        The GNU C++ compiler
<JessicaX^> ii  g++-3.3        3.3.5-8ubuntu2 The GNU C++ compiler
<JessicaX^> ...
<apokryphos> sorry, no idea then why it's not working. What is it that you're trying to compile?
* KevManU is gone to tea
<JessicaX^> Firefox
<JessicaX^> :/
<apokryphos> you're trying to *compile* firefox?
<JessicaX^> checking for glib-2.0 >= 2.6.0    atk >= 1.0.1    pango >= 1.8.0... Package glib-2.0 was not found in the pkg-config search path.
<apokryphos> apart from hearing yesterday that it takes hours to do so, just why would you want to compile?
<JessicaX^> Yes
<JessicaX^> Well, i wanted to make sure that the compiler works
<JessicaX^> so i just thought to get firefox
<JessicaX^> :/
<apokryphos> I heard yesterday that ff takes longer to compile than all of KDE, so not the best choice...
<JessicaX^> well, still
<JessicaX^> glibc is apparently missing
<apokryphos> do you have libglib2.0-dev ?
<apokryphos> You'll probably need X includes for most compiling, too; do you have those installed?
<JessicaX^> yeah
<JessicaX^> i'll paste if it fails
<apokryphos> ok
<ztonzy> apokryphos, hi :)
<apokryphos> hey
<liz4rd> file:///home/liz4rd/liz4rdsite/files/hda1/sources.list
<ztonzy> liz4rd, ?
<liz4rd> oops i thought somone needed a better sources.list file
<moshe> hello, folks
<moshe> is there a guide for configuring the media:/ kioslave?
<moshe> I installed kubuntu last night and was suprised that it wasn't automatically configured when the latest kubuntu livecd has it already configured.
<ztonzy> liz4rd, but it was local file ;)
<liz4rd> i uploaded it
<liz4rd> oops
<liz4rd> nvm
<liz4rd> LMAO
<liz4rd> i just realised
* mrmanic is away (going offline)
<pinballkid> hi there, I would like to install kubuntu on colinux. I am a complete newbie to both kubuntu and colinux, so I'm trying to find a good guide on how to do this. Could anyone point me in the right direction?
<Mez> kubuntu is a different operating system to colinux (in laymans terms) It's not possible to install one on the other.
<Mez> you can install KDE on colinux
<Mez> but you'd have to try for suypport in #kde
<MartinHohenberg> configure: error: Your Installation isn't able to compile simple C++ programs.
<MartinHohenberg> Check config.log for details - if you're using a Linux distribution you might miss
<MartinHohenberg> a package named similiar to libstd++-dev.
<MartinHohenberg> well, libstdc++6-dev is installed.
<pinballkid> Mez: But I'm sure I've seen people saying that its possible to install custom distros on colinux
<Mez> I'm not too sure about colinux... but it's a different distro
<Mez> I wouldnt suggest using colinux anyway, it doesnt look like a good diea
<rodolfo> hello, smb4k does not allow me to mount a share, it says: "smbmnt must be installed suid root...". how can I fix it?
<insanekane> hmm
<Kamping_Kaiser> set the uid.
<rodolfo> how?
<Kamping_Kaiser> sudo chown 4??? filename
<rodolfo> I don't remenber the command...
<Kamping_Kaiser> chown
<Kamping_Kaiser> 4555 or similar
<rodolfo> ok, I'll try
<Kamping_Kaiser> locate it, then change it's ownership
<rodolfo> yes; but is this the default installation of smb4k in kubuntu?
<Kamping_Kaiser> not sure, i don't have smb4k installed.
<rodolfo> ok
<rodolfo> do you know if I will be able to mount shares of mac OSX computers?
<Kamping_Kaiser> you should be able to. but i don't know
<rodolfo> thanks
<Kamping_Kaiser> np
* hussam is away: "this space for rent"
<Tm_T> noooo
* Kamping_Kaiser smaks down tm_t ;)
* hussam is back.
<Tm_T> hullo hussam 
<ice_1963> yes i am 
<hussam> is there any way to rebuild OO.o with crystal icons like ones in SuSE?
<Skaag> any feeds where I can find krita?
<Tm_T> Skaag: it's in Koffice 1.4
<Tm_T> Skaag: and you find it from topic ;)
<Skaag> thanks
<Skaag> brilliant :-)
<Skaag> I wish that window drop shadow patch was included in the kubuntu kde
<Skaag> would look amazing
<buz> i want xgl
<Skaag> yes that would be unbeleivably cool as well!! even more so in fact
<sproingie> drop shadows require compositing ... slow as hell
<buz> unusable on my 3ghz machine, really
<sproingie> i want looking glass to mature into something useful
<buz> i dont think that concept is useful per se
<sproingie> not so much for the gee-wiz 3d stuff, but having a good wm built on an opengl base
<buz> whatt is i with the vnc lag all of sudden
<sproingie> i dont think looking glass itself is all that useful, but something using the 3d might eventually be
* buz is in the cellar with the ibook vncing to its kubuntu box
<sproingie> but nothing will use those 3d effects until we have a wm that supports it
<buz> true
<buz> but it just might be that we get xgl before ms gets longhorn out ;)
<sproingie> what's xgl?
<buz> opengl accelerated X
<sproingie> i'm guessing another nvidia-only thing ... likelihood of ATI supporting it seems zero
<buz> my next vga card will be nvidia for sure
<sproingie> tho if it's built on glx, i guess ati would actually have a leg up
<sproingie> i got a good ati card cheap, and it looks nice on windows
<sproingie> always liked ati's color quality better
<sproingie> it's actually pretty good on linux too, but i don't game on linux.  runs blender mad fast tho
<buz> i use dvi so i could care less
<sproingie> there's still color differences
<Tm_T> phuoh
<sproingie> pretty subtle overall tho
<buz> there shouldnt be
<buz> maybe its calibration related
<sproingie> some 3d renders lose colors in the background, get kind of washed out on the nvidias
<sproingie> could just be default gamma settings tho
<sproingie> only ever had one lockup on the ATI on this box that wasn't heat-related
<sproingie> so the drivers are getting better
<avinoam> anyone know what the kde panel process is called?
<Tm_T> you mean kicker?
<avinoam> yup
<Tm_T> kicker it is then
<avinoam> damn i killalled it and it didn't restart
<avinoam> anyone know where firestarter is on kde?
<Tm_T> avinoam: hmm, kmenu you mean: run kappfinder
<avinoam> where is it?
<Tm_T> avinoam: use konsole
<avinoam> on gnome it would show up automatically
<Tm_T> yeah
<Tm_T> kappfinder is tool to update kmenu
<avinoam> hmm
<avinoam> it didn't find firestarter
<Tm_T> ok, now check your kmenu -> debian -> apps -> net ->
<avinoam> it seems that i can enter firestarter in command line
<avinoam> what the hell is kmenu?
<avinoam> the little k button?
<avinoam> i don't have debian there
<Tm_T> no?
<Tm_T> hmm
<Tm_T> interesting
<avinoam> now how do i check firewall status?
<Tm_T> firestarter tell it to you
<avinoam> i ran the wizard
<avinoam> now where'd it go?
<Tm_T> I think you can see blue ball with arrow in systray
<avinoam> nope
<Tm_T> or red ball
<avinoam> nop
<Tm_T> hmm
<Tm_T> strange indeed
<avinoam> yeah
<avinoam> maybe i should reboot into gnome to check
<jeramy> There's a package that you have to apt-get before you can see the Debian menu
<penguinboy> hey guys and gals
<pointwood> I'm trying to get my new Laserjet 1020 to work with Kubuntu, but I'm failing so far. It is connected through an USB hub. I tried adding it with the wizard in KDE, but there's not driver for 1020, so I tried 1022, but that didn't work
<pointwood> I then tried this: http://support.ideainformatica.com/hplj1020/
<pointwood> but when I do "make install-hotplug"
<pointwood> I get: /etc/hotplug/usb.usermap: No such file or directory
<pointwood> make: *** [install-hotplug]  Error 2
<Ghetek> anybody know of a good app to get cd info from amazon/freedb and write tags onto mp3s?
<Skaag> damnit why doesn't amaroK work with the Artsd engine
<Ghetek> it does...
<Skaag> not for me
<Skaag> xmms works fine with artsd
<Skaag> so does kaffeine
<Ghetek> weird
<Skaag> yah!
<Skaag> it just hangs
<Ghetek> tried reinstalling?
<Skaag> no
<Ghetek> try that?
<Skaag> ok
<Ghetek> sudo apt-get reinstall amarok
<Ghetek> you know...
<Skaag> there's no 'reinstall' operation man... :-)
<Skaag> there's a reconfigure, yes
<Skaag> to reinstall i'll have to uninstall then install
<Skaag> with a purge, even better
<Skaag> huh?!
<Ghetek> weird. i could have swore i used it
<Ghetek> damn
<Skaag> I can't remove amarok, cuz it will remove kubuntu-desktop???
<Skaag> Ghetek: doesn't work for you either?
<Ghetek> oh is that integrated too?
<Skaag> yes :-(
<Skaag> what gives
<Ghetek> like open office
<Ghetek> mmm
<Skaag> that's a horrible bug
<Ghetek> what about if you kill all arts processes first?
<Skaag> software like that should not be a dependency for kubuntu-desktop
<Skaag> I tried rebooting even, and using amarok first thing
<Ghetek> mmm
<Skaag> nothing works, the moment it tries to contact artsd it freezes
<Ghetek> how did you get it to use arts?
<Skaag> thing is, it's the only problematic application
<Skaag> the rest are all fine
<Skaag> in the engines, you select artsd
<Ghetek> ...? so it was working at first
<Ghetek> ok
<Ghetek> mmm
<Ghetek> nah i dont know
<_chris> is there a known problem with webmin-samba? or the samba package from US repo
<Ghetek> Skaag: go to the amarok channel
<Ghetek> there are 114 people in there now
<Ghetek> more than in here and all geared towards it
<Skaag> right...
<Skaag> good idea!
<_chris> anyone use webmin
<AMIGrAve> for an AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3400+  running kubuntu i386 should I use kernel 686 or k7 ?
<shogouki> use the force
<_chris> the repo ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net appears to be down.  any alternatives?
<hussam> Hey, I installed 3 games using wine, but they won't run afterwards because they don't find the cdrom drive, how can I fix this?
<AMIGrAve> hussam: is your config file ok ?
<hussam> AMIGrAve: I never did a config file, how do I do that?
<hussam> AMIGrAve: is there some config file I should create?
<AMIGrAve> hussam: check if .wine/config has an entry for you cdrom device, the config file is quite simple
<hussam> AMIGrAve: there is no config under ~/.wine 
<hussam> AMIGrAve: there is only dosdevices , drive_c, system.reg, userdef.reg, user.reg
(froud/#Kubuntu) uniq: I see many users have difficulties with the sources.list
<froud> uniq: is there a list of repositories detailed anywhere
<uniq> hmm.. there is something on the wiki.. hang on and i'll check.
<uniq> we have https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats which explains adding of repositories.. 
<uniq> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Repositories explains some how how it works.
<red22> how about kynaptic/synaptic ask you if you want to update your repository when a better list is available and i tell it "why yes please. ty" heh
<froud> thanks those will be good for the user guide :-)
<red22> but i will read those howtos, ty
<uniq> we also have http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/helpcenterfaq.2004-10-20.1228090247
<uniq> that explains multiverse
<uniq> and what's there.
<uniq> ah.. this is what i was looking for http://www.ubuntulinux.org/ubuntu/components/
<uniq> !learn components this will explain what main, restricted, universe, and multiverse are. http://www.ubuntulinux.org/ubuntu/components/
<kinfo> Inprinted components (memory injection successful)
<froud> yep, I think I am gonna port this stuff from wiki to docbook and put it in the user guide, it seems stable enough
<uniq> great :)
<rexykik> yo froud
<rexykik> i got a great list
<rexykik> if you want a copy
<froud> rexykik: list of what, repos's yes please
<rexykik> yeah, repositories
<uniq> rexykik: would be great if you published it on the wiki :)
<froud> use kubuntu.pastebin.com
<rexykik> i have it all in my email...if you PM me an address i can send it to you.
<rexykik> kk
<froud> ok
<rexykik> http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/304292
* froud goes of to see
<rexykik> hasn't failed me yet
<froud> rexykik: looks normal and stable
<rexykik> yup
<froud> captured thanks
<rexykik> np
<froud> uniq: you reckon its ok to add https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats to Kubuntu User Guide, it not official?
<uniq> I think it would be ok, the info sure is important to people.
<uniq> but then again i don't know if it's a good thing to "officialy" advise people to use backports and such.
<froud> yes, that's why I am cautious
<froud> better to stay on the safe side, some of those backports install some very unwanted stuff
<uniq> if i were to choose i'd leave it out for now.. and ask for advise from someone that knows.
<uniq> yes, i agree.
<froud> well ubuntuguide.org tried that and it was rejected
<froud> we had this debate over at docteam a few months back
<uniq> ok.
<froud> boy I love kjot for capturing this stuff
<froud> such a simple but useful app
<rexykik> ?
<froud> is there a K equivalent to update-notifier?
<uniq> not in the repositories, no.
<uniq> not yet.
<uniq> it's one of the goals for breezy.
<froud> where is it being developed?
<red22> uniq the source you pasted is  for kde 3.4.1.. if i only have 3.4.0 can i download kdevelop from there and not break anything?
<uniq> red22: if you don't want kde 3.4.1 i suggest leaving out the kde 3.4.1 and koffice 1.4 lines.
<red22> i need kdevelop, but default repositories don't find it when i search for it
<unome> tried the backports?
<red22> so i was gonna try yours, but saw that it's 3.4.1 ... default install uses 3.4.0 no?
<uniq> red22: yes, default from ubuntu.com servers uses 3.4.0, the packages are however made by the same people as 'semi-official' updates to kubuntu.
<uniq> the kubuntu.org packages that is.
<Far^Side> hmm... there seems to be some broken packages when trying to install VLC, what could I do to install it?
<uniq> red22: take a look at method 2. here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HowToAccessTheUniverseRepository
<rexykik> remove the packages and then re apt-get install; will download the ones that will broken
<uniq> !learn uncomment remove the # at the start of a line.
<kinfo> Inprinted uncomment (memory injection successful)
<uniq> far^side: where do you try to install vlc from? - the official repositories or backports? 
<Far^Side> uniq, sorry forgot to say, it's breezy badger
<Far^Side> official rep
<uniq> far^side: don't use breezy. it will break.
<Far^Side> uniq, well, I guess it's to late to downgrade
<uniq> no, it's not.
<Far^Side> s/to late/too late
<froud> Far^Side: yes, uless you know what you are doing, leave breezy for now
<Far^Side> is it possible to do it without having to reinstall?
<uniq> it is.
<uniq> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DowngradingFromHoaryHowTo
<uniq> just change warty to hoary.
<uniq> and try that.
<uniq> it's however not supported in any way. and it's not adviseable either.
<uniq> but it's possible.
<uniq> warty => hoary
<uniq> 4.10 => 5.04
<uniq> in /etc/apt/preferences
<Far^Side> hmm... that means I would have to say bye bye to OOo 1.9x for now?
<uniq> openoffice.org2 1.9.79.2-0ubuntu2 is in hoary.
<uniq> so, no.
<unome> uniq how to check what a system is using: hoary or breezy?
<uniq> cat /etc/issue.net
<unome> thanks
<uniq> !learn apt-pinning howto for apt-pinning is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PinningHowto
<kinfo> Inprinted apt-pinning (memory injection successful)
<Far^Side> uniq, so, what is the main difference between hoary and breezy?
<uniq> far^side: hoary is stable, breezy is the workingplace for the developers. breezy will break every now and then.
<Far^Side> yes, I know...
<Far^Side> how about packages?
<uniq> hoary packages are older. naturaly.
<uniq> +l
<uniq> but it's not that much a difference for KDE.
<uniq> we have backports and semi-official packages for KDE 3.4.1 and Koffice 1.4.
<Far^Side> ok
<red22> g2g, ty for help uniq
<unome> Maybe some packages will change in the next 3 months prior to breezy's release
<uniq> breezy will get updates that are not backported to hoary, yes. no doubt.
<uniq> are not/won't be
<nikkia> *sigh* i'm still getting hammered by ssh-exploit attempts, i see
<uniq> i had a series of those a few weeks ago too.
<nikkia> uniq, i've had about 30 hosts attempt it this week
<Far^Side> hmm... does hoary use utf-8?
<uniq> far^side: by default, yes, but you can choose.
<nikkia> have a little python script that blacklists their IP if it sees a failed ssh connection
<uniq> nice :)
<nikkia> even so, it only runs once a minute
<nikkia> and it looks like my auth.log rolled over, so i only have one blacklisted IP in there now
<kay> Why don't you just use portknocking ?
<kay> Rather than to allow anybody access ssh, only start it after you send some well known knock signals
<nikkia> kay, too much hassle
<kay> There are packages that handle it for you
<nikkia> it would mean memorising the pattern to gain access
<kay> Look at e.g. knockd in Debian's
<rexykik> you could write it in a script
<rexykik> then just execute the script
<kay> And you can make it also very simple
<nikkia> rexykik: sometimes i have to use the corp. laptop, it has ssh on, but i can't install any other software
<kay> The point is, before people even can attack your shh
<rexykik> blah @ corporate world
<kay> They need to e.g. make some http connection to an URL
<kay> Or "finger" the machine... what you want
<kay> It limits the worm style exploit chances to 0
<nikkia> they don't have a chance anyway, they only get 3 ssh attempts before they're blacklisted
<nikkia> noone is going to dictionary attack my account in that time :P
<kay> One can be sufficient, right?
<kay> With an remote exploit in place, that is
<nikkia> kay, all i'm seeing are brute force dictionary attacks against a long list of usernames
<kay> With ssh, you could only open to IPs that do try ssh on ports
<kay> that only you know
<nikkia> i don't think its even a openssh exploit
<nikkia> it looks suspiciously like a cisco ssh exploit, given the usernames
<uniq> the easier solution is to make sshd listen to a different port :)
<kay> Maybe already good enough uniq 
<kay> I find it more obvious to rather whitelist IPs than to blacklist :p
<kay> So, who was at LinuxTag?
<nikkia> kay, if you always connect from a specific set of IPs, that's fine :)
<kay> nikkia: I can whitelist my address through the firewall
<kay> bye...
<Far^Side> 1 upgraded, 24 newly installed, 814 downgraded, 81 to remove and 1 not upgraded. <-- this will take some time :P
<Slackman> hey all
<Far^Side> is there a way of adding vga=791 to each "kernel ..." line in the menu.lst file, so that it won't get removed when updating/installing a new kernel?
<mrmanic> Far^Side: yeah, edit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<dabugas> hi
<dabugas> is anyone using kooldock?
<mrmanic> Far^Side: and add vga=791 to your default kopt line
<mrmanic> Far^Side: and then run update-grub
<mrmanic> dabugas: yes, I am
<mrmanic> dabugas: kooldock 0.3
<dabugas> mrmanic: i get a slight flicker at the top right hand of the bar every time i open it
<dabugas> do you also get that?
<dabugas> i've tried both the ubuntu .deb & the debian-sid one
<chx> hi
<uniq> far^side: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GrubHowto - look at the setting kernel parameters section.
<uniq> hi chx.
<mrmanic> dabugas: yes.  I get a flicker every time I move the mouse to the edge of the screen where it is hidden.
<chx> I am running approximately the same programs as I did when I had 768M of RAM + 360M of swap. Now I have 512M more phys RAM and top says 1223596k used
<chx> unhi
<chx> uniq: speaking of Grub.. have I asked you about my grub problem? :)
<dabugas> mrmanic: grrrr. i was hoping it was simply something to do with my configuration, rather than a bug in the problem
<mrmanic> dabugas: I'm using the debian sid package, I reckon.
<uniq> chx: don't think you have.
<mrmanic> dabugas: I think it is an issue in the code, unfortunately.
<uniq> chx: as for your ram-issue, it's not an issue.. it's just linux taking all your ram buffered.
<dabugas> mrmanic: it would be alright if i wasn't looking directly AT the bar every time i use it. but of course, that beats the purpose of it, doesn't it? ;(
<uniq> chx: everything in buffers is free in a way.
<chx> uniq: so, I have a new hard disk in a usb rack (/dev/sda). Later it'll become primary master (/dev/hda). I'd like to setup grub so it boots. I have tried, but it says "GRUB hard disk error" instead of booting
<Choubaka> it's used to speed up access to common files until some application wants the ram. :)
<Choubaka> or that's cache.
<uniq> chx: hmm.. i don't know actually.. i don't use grub my self.. maybe someone else here does? 
<dabugas> mrmanic: have you experimented with any of the other kicker/docks?
<chx> uniq: I have only 150M in buffers and 564584k cached...
<chx> is cached also "free"?
<chx> OK, any grub experts here?
<mrmanic> dabugas: I did a long time ago.  tried osxBar, the superkaramba thing, which was really unstable on my box.  Haven't tried anything recently.
<mrmanic> Are the usb modules in the initrd in kubuntu?
<dabugas> mrmanic: ah, superkaramba is probably the only one i haven't tried yet. i'll have a go now. i really like kooldock, but the flicker annoys me too much.
<Far^Side> mrmanic && uniq, ok, thank you
<mrmanic> dabugas: kooldock definitely needs some work to be really excellent.  It serves my needs, and the flicker doesn't bother me that much (I've been using it for >1 year)
<mrmanic> dabugas: let me know how you like superkaramba and osxBar
<uniq> far^side: did the downgrade to hoary work out? 
<mrmanic> dabugas: if you don't mind.
<mrmanic> dabugas: if they've gotten more stable and reliable and easier to use, I might make the switch.
<Far^Side> uniq, yes, I guess so, going to do a restart no. (Got some error messages, but just did a new aptitude dist-upgrade afterwards)
<Far^Side> btw, is there a way of chaning the monitor refresh rate in a frame buffer virtual console?
<uniq> far^side: ok. when you're done i suggest changing back to hoary-only stuff in /etc/apt/sources.list if you haven't already. and then removing /etc/apt/preferences
<mrmanic> chx: if the usb modules aren't in the initrd, you won't be able to run a usb hard drive as your primary drive, AFAIK
<chx> mrmanic: I do not want to boot from usb
<chx> mrmanic: I want to boot from the disk _later_ when it is HDA
<mrmanic> oh
<Far^Side> uniq, yes, I have done the sources.list part. (Did it before the downgrade)
<Far^Side> will do the remove pref file part
<mrmanic> chx: I don't really know then.
<dabugas> mrmanic: the tuxbar in superkaramba moves with the same speed as keanu reeves dodging bullets.
<mrmanic> hehe
<nikkia> dabugas: woah! :P
<mrmanic> dabugas: this way you can feel like you're in bullet time ALL the time!
<nikkia> awww rats!
<nikkia> i forgot to bring the .wav files i need, home from the office
<mrmanic> nikkia: ssh into work and scp them down.
<nikkia> mrmanic, doing just that :/
<dabugas> mrmanic: not really. i just feel that it would be BETTER to be impaled by bullets rather than watching this bar move. of course, i only have 600 mhz atholon.
<mrmanic> haha
<mrmanic> yeah, if nothing else, kooldock does move quickly.
<mrmanic> I feel as though the kooldock flashing issue would be fairly easily fixed by painting the area before displaying it.
<nikkia> argh, my brain is fried
<nikkia> i can't even work out what 150/25 is :(
<rexykik> lmao
<rexykik> 5
<rexykik> dur
<aseigo> hahahha
<rexykik> kekekeke
<mrmanic> haha
<uniq> nikkia: i have the same problem, my brain is either fried or just to lazy.
<nikkia> uniq, i've been in 'crunch time' for the entire life of this project, which has been, umm, 6 weeks
<nikkia> it was supposed to be delivered 3 weeks before i started :(
<Far^Side|laptop> how could I see the text currently displayed on a virtual console, remoteley? What /dev device should I check?
<uniq> nikkia: ugh. :|
<nikkia> uniq, i've worked til 1-3am every day for the last 6 weeks as a result, 
<uniq> doesn't sound good.
<uniq> i'm on standby while at work.. there is -nothing- to do.
<nikkia> uniq, what really takes the cake, is that i'm expected to do this in time for the new deadline (friday, including testing)...
<nikkia> the other guy working on the same hardware has been working on his project (slightly less complex) for the last year!
<uniq> sounds promising.
<nikkia> the strange thing is, i wouldn't want to trade my job
<uniq> i resigned last thursday. :)
<uniq> or.. delivered my resignation. 
<uniq> friday is my last day :)
<nikkia> right, thats the audio edited
<nikkia> anyone want to place a wager on whether it'll sync to the video ? :P
<rexykik> against or towards it?
<uniq> it won't sync. murphys law :)
<rexykik> lol
<rexykik> thinkin same thing
<nikkia> well, it didn't
<Far^Side|laptop> uniq: got some downgrading errors: wget http://home.no.net/havarhen/downgrade.error
<Francesco88Italy> i'm italian
<Francesco88Italy> i don't speak english very well
<Far^Side|laptop> uniq: I thought it worked ok, but it didn't
<Francesco88Italy> i have the problem
<Francesco88Italy> to installation last version kubuntu
<Francesco88Italy> error to installation system base!!!
<Francesco88Italy> Help me please!!
<uniq> far^side|laptop: sudo dpkg --force-overwrite -i /var/cache/apt/archives/dpkg_1.10.27ubuntu1_i386.deb'
<apollo2011> Where do I edit what gets loaded when Ubuntu is booted? I see several things that I could remove and save sometime booting up
<uniq> far^side|laptop: that should fix one of the problems. 
<Francesco88Italy> help me!!!
<uniq> apollo2011: you can use 'update-rc.d -f what-to-remove remove' from the commandline. the names of the services are the filenames in /etc/init.d/
<apollo2011> ok thx
<uniq> francesco88italy: what is the problem? 
<Francesco88Italy> help me please!!! I have the problem when install the kubuntu
<Francesco88Italy> read up
<jbroome> which problem?
<Francesco88Italy> read up
<uniq> francesco88italy: error installing base system doesn't tell me much.
<Francesco88Italy> during installation of kubuntu
<Francesco88Italy> installation fail because don0t read the cdrom or base system ubuntu
<Francesco88Italy> scuse me for english language i'm italian
<uniq> francesco88italy: could the cd be damaged? 
<Far^Side|laptop> uniq: hmm, didn't help, got another error. (It's at the same URL) (Sorry for the bad formating, it's cat'ed from /dev/vcs1)
<Mez> Francesco88Italy, try #ubuntu-it
<Mez> I think it's #ubuntu-it
<Mez> yeah, #ubuntu-it for Italian support
<dabugas> mrmanic: i don't know if you're aware of kxdocker. the debs from its homepage work fine in kubuntu. it's very feature rich, a bitch to configure and i can't get it to do work the way i want it, so far. but maybe you likes.
<mrmanic> dabugas: I tried it once a long time ago  Does it run fast?
<uniq> far^side|laptop: try sudo dpkg --force-all -i /var/cache/apt/archives/dpkg_1.10.27ubuntu1_i386.deb then
<Far^Side|laptop> uniq: yes, that worked, thank you.
<dabugas> mrmanic: its pretty fast but it seems to either want to resize my desktop when the bar appears (not fast & ugly) or reveal the background over the window when the bar appears (fast & ugly)
<dabugas> mrmanic: on the site FAQ it has a screenshot that looks just like kooldock, but i can't seem to configure it to work like that.
<uniq> far^side|laptop: then 'mv /usr/bin/X11 /usr/bin/X11.bak'
<mrmanic> dabugas: weird.  Maybe I'll give it a try.
<uniq> far^side|laptop: continue with 'apt-get dist-upgrade' and give me the new error :)
<nikkia> lol
<nikkia> i thought my game had stopped working there....
<nikkia> turned out i didn't have any credits left in the virtual machine :P
<Far^Side|laptop> uniq: I didn't have the /usr/bin/X11 file... I've uploaded the new error message file
<uniq> far^side|laptop: check spelling on the command. dist-upgrade is the correct way.
<dabugas> mrmanic: i got it to work like kooldock more or less but it also seems to flicker. it happens less often, but still. i resign - i'll stick to kooldock.
<mrmanic> heh
<uniq> far^side|laptop: nevermind.. it was corrected in the log :)
<mrmanic> that was basically my experience with it 6 months ago, IIRC
<mrmanic> dabugas: --^
<Far^Side|laptop> uniq: :)
<uniq> far^side|laptop: apt-get --purge remove apache2-common (you can install it later)
<dabugas> mrmanic: how do you add separators in kooldock?
<Far^Side|laptop> uniq: hmm.. seems like apache2 had some dependencies, new error messages uploaded
<mrmanic> dabugas: no idea.  I set mine up a long time ago, and haven't messed with it since.
<Far^Side|laptop> uniq: doing a apt-get -f install just gives me the same error message as before I tried to remove apache2
<uniq> far^side|laptop: you didn't remove apache. do that.
* dabugas is off
<uniq> you can use 'dpkg -r apache2-mpm-prefork'
<Far^Side|laptop> uniq: "dpkg: configuration error: unknown option log: Success"
<Far^Side|laptop> uniq: and I still get the same problems when trying to remove apache2-common
<uniq> mv /var/lib/dpkg/info/apache2-mpm-prefork.prerm /tmp;echo 'exit 0' > /var/lib/dpkg/info/apache2-mpm-prefork.prerm;dpkg -r apache2-mpm-prefork
<uniq> same error? 
<Far^Side|laptop> uniq: yes, this error: "dpkg: configuration error: unknown option log: Success"
<uniq> far^side|laptop: can you post the whole error to http://kubuntu.pastebin.com ? 
<Far^Side|laptop> hmm... not running X right now, and I don't have gpm working
<uniq> ok. put it the usual place then.
<Far^Side|laptop> uniq: ok, done
<Far^Side|laptop> uniq: brb
<uniq> far^side|laptop: the dpkg -r apache2-mpm-prefork error?
<Far^Side|laptop> yes
* dwmurphy checks in on uniq's compiling progress
<Far^Side|laptop> uniq: it's the same
<uniq> far^side|laptop: well can you post it? 
<Far^Side|laptop> didn~t yo get it?
<uniq> i want the error from  dpkg -r apache2-mpm-prefork
<uniq> not the apt-get -f install error.
<Far^Side|laptop> uniq: done
<Far^Side|laptop> uniq: I placed the file in the wrong directory :P
<red22> is there a good kde gui for changing grub (bootloader) settings?
<Far^Side|laptop> kwrite :)
<red22> no no, i tried that one already :P
<Far^Side|laptop> lol
<red22> how can i edit that file so that winxp is my default os to load?  my sister almost shot me when she found out i installed linux here
<gdh> just move the entry in boot.lst to the top of the relevant section
<uniq> far^side|laptop: how does /etc/dpkg/dpkg.cfg look like? (post it on the web please)
<gdh> red22: sorry, /boot/grub/menu.lst
<red22> i changed "default saved" and then added "savedefault" to the windows section like the config file said... no luck
<red22> from "default 0"
<gdh> Ah, didn't know you could even do that - I'd just move the Windows one to the top :)
<Far^Side|laptop> uniq: done, just replace downgrade.error with dpkg.cfg
<gdh> red22: Besides, don't take any shit from your sister :)
<red22> gdh, you can "SUPPOSEDLY" do that, bc i did it and it's like i didn't do anything.. no change at all
<Far^Side|laptop> red22: or, introduce your sister to the wonderfull world of Linux :)
<uniq> far^side|laptop: comment out the log entry.
<Far^Side|laptop> ok
<munki> where is the kde Window Decorations stored ?
<red22> farside, i will, but as you can imagine, that is gonna take a little time
<munki> got a little problem installing Window Decorations .
<red22> slocate for one of the deocoration names
<uniq> far^side|laptop: then try apt-get -f install again.
<red22> once you make a change to /boot/grub/menu.lst, do you need to exec something so that the change is applied?  i make changes and nothing is different at boot ..?
<uniq> no, grub reads the file directly.
<uniq> ?? grub-howto
<kinfo> No match for "grub-howto"
<uniq> !! grub
<kinfo> No match for "*grub*"
<Far^Side|laptop> uniq: yes, that worked! (Just got an error at the end that the /etc/X11/xorg.conf file had been customized and it wasn't updated)
<red22> the mbr stuff only tells the machine to jump to /boot and read the grub stuff?
<uniq> far^side|laptop: i rock.
<uniq> :)
<uniq> red22: basically.
<Far^Side|laptop> uniq: :) Should I try another apt-get dist-upgrade now?
<niall> Can someone help me make tvtime or kaffeine detect my DVB card?
<uniq> far^side|laptop: yes.
<gdh> what card?
<niall> Twinhan DVB-T
<uniq> far^side|laptop: you can safely delete dpkg.cfg
<gdh> Heh, always the cheap ones :)
<niall> It shows up fine in dmesg output
<uniq> far^side|laptop: and you should copy back /tmp/apache2-mpm-prefork.prerm to /var/lib/dpkg/info/
<niall> And the Gnome hardware listing, but the player software doesn't find it.
<gdh> niall: how does it show? any "DVB: registering frontend 0"
<red22> there is a program called grubconf, but it's geared towards gnome.  i guess i'll install the gnome libraries so i can compile that.
<niall> No, frontend isn't mentioned.
<gdh> niall: Likely the driver isn't supporting your board yet - I've seen loads of traffic on the linux-dvb list about the twinhans
<Far^Side|laptop> uniq: oops... the /tmp/apache2-mpm-prefork.prerm file got overwritten :P Forgot to make a backup of it before i did the mv command again. (I guess I should've only done the "dpkg -r apache2-mpm-prefork" part...)
<gdh> Am not really sure what to suggest because I know nothing about those boards.
<niall> Right. It was specifically mentioned on some list of supported boards tho...
<uniq> far^side|laptop: apt-get install --reinstall apache2-mpm-prefork
<gdh> niall: I'd subscribe / read the archives of the linux-dvb list - I have no more advice to offer..
<gdh> niall: Might be a firmware thing, might be a 'need a newer driver than Kubuntu has' thing...
<niall> gdh: OK. Thanks anyway. 
<gdh> niall:I daresay you'll be able to get it working, but I personally don't know how. I've only used the Siemens / Fujisti boards.
<gdh> Fujitsu :)
<Far^Side|laptop> uniq: btw, got some more errors. "setting locale failed", new error message uploaded
<Far^Side|laptop> (I haven't reinstalled apache2-mpm-prefork yet)
<uniq> far^side|laptop: dpkg-reconfigure locales
<Far^Side|laptop> uniq: "locales is broken or not fully installed", new error message uploaded...
<uniq> apt-get install localaes
<uniq> apt-get install locales
<jh0n> if i have framebuffer support, there should be /dev/fb0, correct?
<Far^Side|laptop> uniq: no error messages, should I do a apt-get dist-upgrade?
<uniq> far^side|laptop: yes.
<gdh> jh0n: yes, and 'fbset -i' should return interesting things
<jh0n> thx
<jh0n> fbset not found.  what do i need to do to enable fb support with kubuntu?
<gdh> jh0n: module 'fb' should be loaded and /proc/devices shoudl show '29 fb'
<gdh> jh0n: sudo apt-get install fbset
<gdh> :)
<jh0n> @gdh - should work regardless of videocard?
<kakalto> morning...
<jh0n> ok.  run fbset, and get the message "open dev/fb0 - no such file or directory"
<jh0n> how do i create fb0?
<uniq> modprobe fb
<uniq> i guess.
<gdh> jh0n: nono fb is just a core support module
<gdh> you will need to load the appropriate 'frontend' module for your gfx card
<uniq> ah.. sure.
<gdh> jh0n:  what type of card is int?
<gdh> it?
<jh0n> hm.  so it'll be specific to the radeon?
<jh0n> i'm radeon7500
<jh0n> just trying to get tvout working, and it seems like fbxine is my best bet.
<gdh> modprobe radeonfb
<jh0n> thx
<Far^Side|laptop> uniq: got a warning question about removing the current running kernel, should I answer yes or no? (Full message uploaded to the same place, pastebin.com having mysql errors)
<uniq> far^side|laptop: keep the current kernel. it's not dangerous.
<uniq> +don't
<uniq> don't keep the breezy kernel.
<uniq> you should reboot after downgrading the kernel.. that's all.
<Far^Side|laptop> ok
<gdh> Far^Side|laptop:  Don't worry about uniq, it' s just his multiple personalities fighting :)
<Far^Side|laptop> gdh: lol
<Far^Side|laptop> :)
<uniq> heh :)
<Far^Side|laptop> uniq: new error message at kubuntu.pastebin.com
<jh0n2> ok.  modprobe radeonfb definitely didn't work....
<Far^Side|laptop> uniq: kubuntu.pastebin.com/30445
<jh0n2> monitor lost signal.
<Far^Side|laptop> uniq: ehh... 304425 
<uniq> far^side|laptop: mv /usr/include/X11 /usr/include/X11.bak;apt-get -u dist-upgrade
<jh0n2> do i need to be using 'radeon' in xorg.conf to modprobe radeonfb?  i'm using 'ati' in xorg.conf....
<Far^Side|laptop> uniq: new error message at 304426
<uniq> far^side|laptop: dpkg --force-overwrite -i /var/cache/apt/archives/xorg-common_6.8.2-10_all.deb
<tomi> Whea, good evenin', I just installed the system, asked friend for help and noticed I didn't have root password set, or at least I don't remember it.. Is there any default setting for it? 
<tomi> I remember only setting this other account during the installation.
<HavoK> tomi: yep, that's normal
<Far^Side|laptop> uniq: ok, it worked.
<HavoK> you should use sudo 
<tomi> Excuse me, sudo as the password or is that a command or something similar?
<HavoK> sudo -i ==> su - 
<HavoK> sudo apt-get => executes apt-get as root
<HavoK> tomi: it's a program 
<Slackman> hi, is there somewhere i can get a breezy iso from? i am aware that breezy may be broken at times
<HavoK> it ask you for your user's password
<Far^Side|laptop> uniq: another apt-get dist-upgrade?
<tomi> Whoa, I'm lagging behind in this conversation already, sorry for it, only linux I've tested earlier was SuSE live eval about two years ago.
<HavoK> tomi: hmm.. try "sudo passwd root"
<Far^Side|laptop> Slackman: don't think so, you'll have to upgrade from hoary hedghehog
<tomi> Okay, I will try, brb
<HavoK> and put your pass in there
<Slackman> Far^Side|laptop, k. thanks.
<gdh> jh0n2: Hang on.. you're in X at the moment?
<HavoK> but I suggest you to give sudo a try
<gdh> jh0n2: You can't run framebuffer-radeonfb and Xorg with an ati driver at the same time! :)
<gdh> since both will talk to the radeon directly.
<tomi> HavoK, It seemed to work, thank you a lot :)
<HavoK> tomi: no problem =) I suggest you to give a try to sudo... 
<jh0n2> gdh - thx.  if i switch to a new console, would that work?  or do i need to kill x before modprobe radeonfb?
<HavoK> there are a lot of FAQs on the web
<Far^Side|laptop> uniq: it worked, did a apt-get dist-upgrade twice. Last one said: 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 1 not upgraded
<tomi> I'm just starting this :)
<gdh> jh0n2: no idea, try both :)
<gdh> jh0n2: I've not messed with fb much
<uniq> far^side|laptop: great. welcome to hoary and the sane world.
<HavoK> tomi: =)
<Far^Side|laptop> uniq: so I guess I'm back on hoary hedghehog?
<jh0n2> will try.  thx.  :)
<Far^Side|laptop> uniq: thank you! doing a reboot
<uniq> far^side|laptop: do update-grub first.
<tomi> Another little question - I want to have a bigger resolution (ATI Radeon 9600XT) and heard that catalysts don't love Linux. Should I go to ati.com and download some linux drivers found there?
<KaiL> resolution shouldn't have ANYTHING to do with the driver
<tomi> Oh
<Far^Side|laptop> uniq: fsck, I got a error: fsck.ext3: no such file or directory while trying to open /dev/sda6
<tomi> Why doesn't it support 1280x1024 or what was it then? Only getting 1024x780 or similar now.
<tomi> What should I do?
<Far^Side|laptop> uniq: I forgot to do a update-grub before I rebooted
<KaiL> tomi: maybe because your screen doesn't support more? :)
<uniq> far^side|laptop: but you can get into the system? 
<Far^Side|laptop> no :P
<tomi> KaiL, Err, it supports 1280x1024 in Windows
<Far^Side|laptop> uniq: it says /dev/console: No such file or directory
<mrmanic> tomi: are you on a laptop?
<tomi> Nope
<Far^Side|laptop> Give root password for maintenance
<uniq> far^side|laptop: ok. choose antoher kernel in grub when booting.
<tomi> The monitor is BenQ's 17" TFT
<uniq> far^side|laptop: 2.6.10-5 if it's there.
<tomi> Should definitely support the higher one.
<KaiL> tomi: and you didn't get asked?
<tomi> Umm, in what point? During the installation?
<KaiL> jes
<Far^Side|laptop> uniq: didn't work :P
<mrmanic> tomi: the fglrx drivers are available in universe, I think.
<mrmanic> tomi: fglrx is the ati binary driver.
<tomi> Ah, I remember something there.. But I guess I tried to check the box where that resolution was, and pressed enter, and the installation continued already.. Guess I shouldn't have pressed enter
<KaiL> mrmanic: they are in "restriced" and so on the CD, but this doesn'e help
<KaiL> tomi: <space> to select it ;)
<mrmanic> ah
<tomi> Aww. That info came in too late, I guess.
<uniq> far^side|laptop: ok, try the recovery options then.
<tomi> Can I change it anymore? :(
<KaiL> tomi: sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Far^Side|laptop> uniq: I tried that also, same problem :P
<Far^Side|laptop> f*ck
<tomi> KaiL, I'll try that one
<KaiL> scroll down to the list or resolutions and add the missing one at the beginning of that line(s)
<uniq> far^side|laptop: ok, boot from cd, mount root filesystem, chroot to it. and run update-grub. when it comes to grub i'm not much help. i don't use it myself.
<KaiL> normally 24bit should be the only interesting one, on some bad hardware 16bit
<jh0n> ok, let's try this....does kubuntu install a framebuffer by default?
<Far^Side|laptop> uniq: ok, booting knoppix
<KaiL> jh0n: yes and no - it at least tries to start one while installing
<KaiL> but except breaking on some bad laptops, I didn't see and effect ;)
<KaiL> ..any
<jh0n> and now knowing that modprobe radeonfb isn't my answer...how do i force something like vesafb or vidixfb?
<tomi> KaiL, Okay, I added the "1280x1024" res in the beginning of those 4 lines there. What should I do to save it?
<KaiL> strg+o
<KaiL> and strg+x for quit
<tomi> Excuse me, strg?
<KaiL> control
<KaiL> ctrl afaik in english ;)
<tomi> Hmm, did that ctrl+o, hit enter, pressed ctrl+x. What should I do now for the changes to appear? I right click the desktop and cannot select a higher resolution yet. Did I miss something or did I do something wrong again?
<tomi> I'm really really new with all this.
<KaiL> restart X
<KaiL> it'll switch automatically then
<tomi> Just by writing "restart X" or?
<KaiL> nop
<KaiL> press ctrl+alt+backspace
<tomi> Err, must've done something wrong then.
<KaiL> still 1024?
<tomi> Yup.
<KaiL> crappy device :(
<tomi> Could you paste the commands? I'll retry.
<KaiL> I guess, I know, why...
<KaiL> could you add /etc/X11/xorg.conf and /var/log/Xorg.0.log to http://pastebin.ca/ =
<KaiL> ?
<kay> can it really be that apt-cache search podcast has nothing?!
<KaiL> what's podcast?
<tomi> Err, could I add what to where? And what do those files contain, graphic settings?
<KaiL> the first are the settings, the second the logfile about the X-Server startup
<tomi> And how do I add those?
<KaiL> do you see the "upload a file" above the big textbox? :)
<Slackman> hi, i've got a problem with apt, it wont let me install a package because i have unmet deps, but the package i want to install has nothing to do with libkiten1
<troy> okay folks, I'm trying kubuntu for the first time, wish me luck :)
<unome> best of luck
<unome> troy: you'll enjoy the best linux desktop experience evah
<jh0n> trying to install new video drivers (vidix).  got the .tar file...does it matter where i extract this before installing?
<jh0n> never installed w/o apt-get before.
<Skaag[zzz] > how do I take a screenshot of my desktop
<uniq> skaag: use ksnapshot.
<Skaag> ok thanks :-)
<Far^Side|laptop> uniq: I get this error message when trying to boot: /proc/ide/ttyy7/media: no such file or directory
<Far^Side|laptop> I have tried to do a update-grub and installed a new kernel while in chroot
<uniq> far^side|laptop: ok. go back into knoppix and chroot to the root filesystem.
<tomi> The connection died and I had no clue what to do, reboot does wonders though.
<tomi> KaiL still here?
<Far^Side|laptop> uniq: ok. (btw, I replaced knoppix with kubuntu-live)
<uniq> far^side|laptop: remove the /etc/apt/preferences file. change /etc/apt/sources.list back to breezy, apt-get install the kernel you had in breezy.
<tomi> How do you boot the connection? My mate didn't have a clue with his commands.
<Skaag> strange, my KMail keeps saying KWallet is not available
<Skaag> but it is there in the task bar, a wallet is open
<uniq> far^side|laptop: if you don't remember which one you had, apt-cache search linux-image, apt-get install the latest. when it's installed change back to hoary in /etc/apt/sources.list and reboot.
<tomi> Hell, got already an headache with this, I guess this isn't for me then.
<tomi> Thanks for answering me.
<Far^Side|laptop> uniq: I did that, but got the same fscking error message :P
<uniq> far^side|laptop: ok, and what was the error message? 
<uniq> nevermind. 
<uniq> proc thing. 
<Far^Side|laptop> uniq: ok?
#kubuntu 2005-07-02
<uniq> well, the file /proc/ide/ttyy7/media: should not exist.
<Far^Side|laptop> I guess so, but the error messages scrolls so fast over the screen, I'm unable to see the first line and scroll lock doesn't work
<Far^Side|laptop> uniq: ^
<h> Hi
<uniq> far^side|laptop: it can be the initrd image is broken. even though i don't think so.
<uniq> far^side|laptop: all kernels give the same error? 
<uniq> which kernel versions do you have installed? 
<uniq> ls -1 /boot
<Far^Side|laptop> uniq: yes
<Far^Side|laptop> uniq: 2.6.10-5-386 
<Far^Side|laptop> 11-1-686 and -k7
<Far^Side|laptop> 12-2-386 (breezy ver)
<Far^Side|laptop> every kernel is 2.6.x
<KaiL_> the 2.6.11 are known to make problems
<troy> seems to boot just fine on the laptop from the live-cd... going to attack it with the install cd next ...
<troy> I like it though :)
<Far^Side|laptop> KaiL_: well, the 2.6.10 didn't work either. 
<liz4rd> troy: :)
<troy> hopefully my gf will like it too.... her install of XP is b0rked, and she cannot find her Compaq recovery disks...
<liz4rd> heh
<uniq> far^side|laptop: well.. i don't have anymore bright ideas. it could be a udev issue though. if you can backup your important data (/home) i suggest reinstalling. it'll probably save you some time. (i should have recommended that in the firstplace.)
<Far^Side|laptop> uniq: ok... 
<Far^Side|laptop> uniq: well, thank you so much for the help so far. (To bad it fscked in the end)
<uniq> happy to help you destroy your system :)
<Far^Side|laptop> uniq: lol
<Far^Side|laptop> uniq: rm -rf / is a easier way though
<Far^Side|laptop> but it might be more fatale
<_merc> man konversation is fugly
<nikkia> merc, that's why i prefer kvirc :P
<john_> i modprobed vesafb, rebooted, and i'm stuck at 640x480, despite no changes in xorg.conf.  i ran modprobe -r vesafb to remove it, but when restarting x, i'm still at 640.  any ideas?
<gdh> john_: have you ever had X run at a res higher than 640 ?
<john_> yeah, i was at 1024 before...
<john_> which file specifies modules to be loaded at boot?
<gdh> none - 'discover' automatically detects the relevant modules to be loaded
<gdh> john_: If it worked before, have you tried a proper power-off (with the power cable out for 30 seconds) to ensure your gfx card has fully reset?
<john_> @gdh - fbcon and atyfb weren't loaded before i decided to modprobe them....
<john_> yeah, i did.
<john_> after modprobe/reboot, they show in lsmod.
<john_> isn't that how it's supposed to work?  or is modprobe per-session?
<gdh> modprobe is just per-session
<gdh> few people need/want framebuffer support
<gdh> since X does 'its own thing'
<john_> no tv-out on my card....
<gdh> there's likely to be a magic X 'Option' to fix that...
<gdh> what X driver name do you use?
<john_> ati
<john_> it's a radeon7500
<pod> wow
<gdh> 'ati' is the non-free binary one, yeh?
<john_> it's what was loaded by default.  i'm not sure.
<john_> i've had radeon installed on fc4, i think...same behavior, tho.
<john_> well...i'm going to try adding those modules to blacklist.  we'll see, i guess...
<gdh> john_: If you run " grep Driver /etc/X11/xorg.conf " do you see 'Driver "ati" ' ?
<john_> i haven't grep'ed it, but nano -w /etc/X11/xorg.conf shows it.
<gdh> Am just trying to look at the manpage for options
<gdh> certainly the framebuffer driver has a 'Mirror' options
<gdh> which seems to be related to tv out
<john_> "ati" framebuffer driver?
<gdh> no, 'radeonfb'
<gdh> So I suppose that's a 'yes' :))
<john_> oh.  couldn't get that going.  blanked my monitor from x, and wouldn't load from console.
<gdh> ah you were jh0n2 ....
<john_> ;)
<john_> from what i read, my best bet is vidixfb, or trying to set my monitor hsync/etc to the same as ntsc tv.
<john_> might just be time to buy a new card.
<pod> Anyone have a Haupagge nova-t with kubuntu or unbuntu?
<john_> well.  reboot with blacklisted modules.  need to get out of 640 before anything else.  ;)  thx for the help so far.  bbl.
<gdh> Getting quality TV out is difficult :)
<gdh> pod; there are at least 3 different 'Nova-T' models
<gdh> totally different hardware, same brandname / model...
<gdh> Hauppauge++
<pod> Oh lol
<gdh> ://
<pod> :D
<pod> Any idea about the differences?
<gdh> Fortunately, all of them are supported by the linux DVB driver
<gdh> look on the card itself for the chip names.. TDA10046 maybe?
<pod> Yeah, but whats the diff between the different chipsets?
<gdh> hauppauge change chips based on what's cheap + popular, basically.. they all do the same job, just they change hardware to 'keep it interesting'
<nikkia> gdh, they're 'today's ATI' :P
<gdh> :))
<nikkia> i remember when the Mach series had a different core every week 'just for fun'
<pod> lol! typical
<nikkia> in fact, we ordered 25 identical spec Gateways with Mach64s that were 'linux supported' for a render farm, there was 4 different Mach64 cores in the shipped machines
<john_> hm.
<pod> How hot do they get? I had a 550 pro a few weeks ago added least 8C to case temps and was burning hot to touch
<gdh> nikkia: Feel the quality :(
<nikkia> only 1 of which was supported by the linux ati drivers of the time
<john_> where other than xorg.conf is resolution determined?
<nikkia> (bear in mind, this was 1994ish)
<gdh> john_: It isn't. xorg.conf is the source.
<nikkia> john, if you have vesafb loaded (either manually, or by vga= on the kernel boot line) it will lock you to the defined fb resolution
<gdh> john_: You can try to do something shitty like add         HorizSync       30-70 to the 'Section "Monitor"'
<nikkia> john, you don't have Xorg's driver set to use the framebuffer do you ?
<john_> no.  xorg='ati'
<gdh> john_: I use 1024x768 at 85Hz and 70khz VGA bandwidth is enough for that
<john_> let me ask this...how do i test the framebuffer?
<nikkia> jonh, got vga= on your kernel boot line ?
<john_> because i don't see /dev/fb0
<nikkia> tbh, i wouldn't, i've never found the framebuffer worth using
<liz4rd> is it just me or are the repos down
<john_> yeah, i didn't before this happened.
<nikkia> it locks you to resolutions, and it causes lockups on some cards
<gdh> I've only played with fb because of VDR / DVB stuff software mpeg2 decoding
<john_> xorg.conf is loaded on each startx, right?
<nikkia> yes
<nikkia> but if the fb is loaded in the modules list, it will stay loaded til reboot
<nikkia> rmmod'ing it rarely, if ever, works
<john_> rmmod?
<john_> remove module?  = modprobe -r?
<nikkia> yeah
<nikkia> <= not used to this modern 'modprobe does everything' approach :P
<nikkia> i'm still used to insmod and rmmod
<john_> here's the other thing - i added vesafb, fbcon and atyfb to the blacklist, and they still show in lsmod.
* john_ has been using linux for about a week....
<nikkia> john, hmmmm
<john_> also ... the logon screen is smaller res too...isn't that before x?
<john_> so it'd be something before xorg.conf?
<nikkia> john, that's kdm, it uses X so uses Xorg.conf too
<john_> drat.  :/
<uniq> good night.
<nikkia> i still suspect you have a vga= on yoru kernel command line
<nikkia> night uniq
<john_> which is in /boot/grub   ?
<nikkia> john, yeah, /boot/grub/menu.lst
<john_> one sec.
<lahbib> salut
<lahbib> y'a qlq qui parle francais ????
<john_> nope.  just ro quiet splash
<nikkia> hmm
<lahbib> hahahahahha
<lahbib> please..
<john_> the last change i made between boots was installing vidix.  it was my first install from .tar.bz2
<john_> how do i uninstall something i manually installed?
<Witigonen> Hey all, I'm having a bit of trouble with wireless networking.  The card is detected and an IP address has been assigned, I can ping the router, but I can't ping anything external, on the 'net.  
<nikkia> john,  you carefully delete all the files it installed, manually :/
<john_> oof.
<gdh> john: do another 'make install' and watch what it does :/
<lahbib> tchawwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww
<john_> alright.  thx.
<gdh> hopefully it'll only have put crap in /usr/local
<gdh> so easy enough to find
<john_> brb
<nikkia> john, if you're VERY VERY lucky, you can try 'make uninstall'
<nikkia> that's not in the least common for makefiles to support tho
<gdh> aye, make uninstall are few and far between
<john_> where do i run that from?
<gdh> the same place you typed 'make install' from
<nikkia> john, same place you did 'make install'
<john_> ok.  thx.
* nikkia stares forelornly at her vpn to work
<nikkia> uploading 158MB of tar.bz2..... at 12KB/s :(
<Witigonen> Is it a DNS issue, maybe?
<john_> will there be an error if make uninstall doesn't work?
<nikkia> witi, if you try to ping somewhere, say www.yahoo.com  what happens ?
<nikkia> does it try, or does it say 'host not found' ?
<john_> i got some output.
<Witigonen> nikkia, unknown host.
<nikkia> witi, then its a DNS issue
<Witigonen> nikkia, but the DNS servers should be assigned automatically via dhcp, right?  
<nikkia> *some* wireless routers return bogus DNS stuff in dhcp requests :/
<nikkia> some wired ones too, for that matter
<Witigonen> nikkia, under DNS on the Network Settings tab of control center, there isn't anything entered. 
<nikkia> witi, that'd be it then
<nikkia> witi, you can manually put the entries in /etc/resolv.conf, but...
<gdh> Witigonen: can you ping IP adddreses? e.g. 194.46.0.1 ?
<Witigonen> Very strange that it isn't grabbing them via dhcp.
<nikkia> chances are next time you do a DHCP request, they'll get trashed
<nikkia> there is a way in /etc/network/interfaces to append manually specified details to resolv.conf when the interface comes up
<Witigonen> gdh: I can.
<troy> I'm feeling like a dummy right now, but what is the default root password after install?
<nikkia> troy, * :P
<nikkia> ie, use sudo/kdesu/gnome-su and your user password
<troy> hrm? *tries it*
<Witigonen> troy, it's what you entered in as your user password - k/ubuntu uses sudo rather than an actual root user.
<gdh> troy 'sudo -i' gives you a root shell
<gdh> please try not to be lame with it
<nikkia> gdh, whats the difference between -i and -s ?
<gdh> -i does the whole ENVironment
<nikkia> oh, login vs shell
<gdh> paths and whatnot
<Witigonen> Hm. My network cards can't be enabled at boot.  And the actual wired one to another computer isn't working at all.
<nikkia> witi, yeah, isn't hotplug 'fun' ?
* Witigonen twitches.
<nikkia> witi, most likely you need to add a 'map' line to /etc/network/interfaces, and hope it works
<gdh> plug and pray applies to Linux as well as Windows :)
<nikkia> gdh, when hotplug is involved, it certainly seems to
<nikkia> i don't really get it either, the 'auto' keyword in interfaces seemed to work fine
<gdh> nikkia: every time I boot I can see a roulette wheel being spun...
<nikkia> gdh, no, do not go there
<Witigonen> Hmm... it all seems to be set up correctly there.
<mrmanic> gdh: is that a bootsplash?  I want it!  EYECANDY ME!
<nikkia> gdh, i program video gambling games for a living, i am working on a roulette machine *right now*
<gdh> mrmanic: silly man :))
<john_> if i want to blacklist a module, just add modulename to /etc/hotplug/blacklist, correct?
<gdh> nikkia: haha as long as tehre's a back door so you always win, then it must be worthwhile :)
<nikkia> gdh, nah, i like living
<gdh> just needs the right sequence of nudges... =)
<nikkia> at very least, i'm attached to my kneecaps, and i'd like it to stay that way
* gdh steps back and appreciates how fabulous the word 'nudge' is =)
<gdh> haha :) ETOODODGY
<Witigonen> Gah, now the Control Center won't even let me access administrator mode.
<nikkia> gdh, at least this project runs on linux, unlike most of the stuff i work with
* GPHemsley checks the FAQ before asking his question
<gdh> there's a FAQ? :)
<Witigonen> It fails on deconfiguring the network interfaces on shutdown, too.
<MrVoid> For the life of me I can't get dhcp to work, can anyone help me out?
<Witigonen> MrVoid, I'm having DHCP issues too, what's up?
<MrVoid> ah well, i want it to work
<nikkia> dhcp sucks, tbh
<gdh> DHCP is lovely :)
<MrVoid> i have my xp machine and my ubuntu machine both running of a hub, the xp works, but ubuntu has yet to work
<gdh> Makes my life so much easier
<nikkia> gdh, arp is technically better, but a pain to setup
<nikkia> and once you have a working radvd server, nothing is easier than getting IPv6 working :)
<Witigonen> Why wouldn't Control Center let me get into administrator mode?
<gdh> nikkia: we do CTI based on IP address matchig to a phone extension, so knowing which IP is where is essential =)
<MrVoid> i thought the way to restart dhcp was sudo ./networking restart in /init.d
<gdh> MAC address -> IP binding is a must...
<Witigonen> It always just returns me to the last top-level thing I was looking at.
<gdh> nikkia :  And it's kinda hard to set a static IP address on a diskless PXE boot workstation :)
<nikkia> gdh, IPv6 w/radvd makes that even easier
<gdh> nikkia: Sounds like incredible overkill =)
<nikkia> gdh, your IP with radvd is based on your MAC
* GPHemsley seems to have the same problem as MrVoid 
<gdh> nikkia: More essentially, it sounds like stuff I don't need to know yet =)
<nikkia> eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:02:2D:8B:59:B2
<nikkia> inet6 addr: 3ffe:80ee:33e6:1:202:2dff:fe8b:59b2
<nikkia> spot the pattern
<Witigonen> GPHemsley, are you getting an IP at all?
<MrVoid> heck, if someone told me how to manually enter my subnet address, gateway, ip, and dns servers i'd just do that
<MrVoid> or how to restart dhcp
* GPHemsley notes he had a problem connecting with Slackware in the past, but that was rectified by editing some file
<GPHemsley> Witigonen: No, I have an internal IP of 192.168.1.103
<nikkia> mrvoid, 'man interfaces'
<gdh> nikkia: Assumes the rest of the network is IP6 aware- a bold assumption.
<nikkia> gdh, thats what v4tunnels are for
<nikkia> besides, if more companies realise the benefits, we might start to see ISPs care more
<gdh> heh :) give it 5 years or so...
<gdh> only when necessity forces change will change occur
<nikkia> or router manufacturers that care enough to put tunneling within their routers
<nikkia> gdh, it'll happen soon
<nikkia> gdh, there is an explosion in IP address demand going to happen in the next year or two
<nikkia> and there just aren't enough IPv4 addresses left
<gdh> Can I put a vote for just taking IP addreses away from AOL and allocating them to new ISPs ?
<nikkia> gdh, most of the companies i deal with want to have internet services available from 'POS' devices in pubs, clubs, bookies, etc
<gdh> or especially taking them from Apple's 17/8 which they're always so bloody vitriolic about
<nikkia> gdh, atm, they're using ISDN -> central office -> NAT, but its starting to be a major hassle maintaining a huge pipe that can cope with all that traffic
<MrVoid> ok windows xp on the same machine works fine, why isn't ubuntu able to use dhcp?
<nikkia> gdh, one of the companies i deal with, is looking at iTMS downloads in public places for ipod users, that alone will generate a LOT of traffic
<gdh> nikkia: Some ADSL / BT Central pipe sounds right for that...
<nikkia> gdh, you still need BT to put ADSL lines behind NAT
<nikkia> gdh, there isn't enough IP space to allocate them all 'real' IP addresses
<GPHemsley> For Slackware, it was suggested (and this is a while back) to type 'ifconfig eth0 up'... Does that apply here?
<gdh> If you are hosting the BT Central, the IP addressing is entirely up to yourself, yes...
<gdh> GPHemsley: ifdown eth0 / ifup eth0 
<nikkia> gdh, getting BT to support IPv6, and using that would be easier, especially since BT *do* support IPv6, they just don't allow anyone access to it
<gdh> GPHemsley: it's 'aware' of /etc/network/interfaces
<gdh> nikkia: Yeh, I have the capability to use ipv6 on BT Wholesale ADSL by running a standalone USB modem and use the pppoe userspace tools
<GPHemsley> gdh: Permission denied
<gdh> nikkia: But I personally have no need for v6 yet
<gdh> GPHemsley: prefix with 'sudo' 
<GPHemsley> k
<nikkia> gdh, no, i mean BT have serious IPv6 infrastructure, hiding behind the 'BTexact' R&D banner
<gdh> GPHemsley: all stuff like that needs root privs, which is what sudo (pseudo) gives you
<GPHemsley> gdh: hmm... already configured
<nikkia> gdh, they just don't seem to want to roll it out
<gdh> nikkia: Yeh, no need, no demand, no point :)
<gdh> that's business.
<nikkia> gdh, yeah, i spose
<nikkia> gdh, but as i said, i think the demand is *almost* there
<gdh> they're not the BBC :)
<gdh> It'll take at least a year or two before v6 becomes a commodity
<gdh> longer than that for it to transit to a standard feature... 
<gdh> and no useful website in the world will want to be v6-only for many many years yet
<gdh> for fear of losing traffic to legacy sites
<nikkia> gdh, true
<gdh> what's the score with Windows and v6 ? when does the support start in the stack? 
<nikkia> not that it'd matter anyway, you'd just see things like NTL's trans-proxy doing auto-IPv4/IPv6 conversion
<gdh> 2000? XP ?
<nikkia> gdh, 98
<gdh> Seriously? wow.
<nikkia> 2000 before it was installed by default tho
<gdh> nikkia: Hah, ntl's 'translucent proxies' are a seperate kettle of fish :)
<nikkia> 98 requires you to add support from the CD
<nikkia> gdh, that's one nice thing about IPv6, it completely bypasses NTL's trans-proxies :)
<gdh> I'm glad I'm on telewest, (not only because TW have no monthly caps...)
<gdh> the numer of times I had to view websites and manually tack on "?weiruewrouewr" to URLs...
<nikkia> i use ipv4.sixxs.org to get around IP bans on NTL's proxies :)
<gdh> just so their fuqn proxy would reload the page properly
<gdh> the concept of the inevitable ntl / telewest merger / takeover worries me re: monthly caps
<gdh> I guess I'll just go back to ADSL if it happens :)
<nikkia> gdh, NTL don't enforce their caps, yet, anyway
<nikkia> if they start enforcing them, i'll go back to DSL too
<gdh> I know a couple of guys who got the warning letters and had their accounts suspended for a month
<nikkia> altho i might give it a month for them to see the max exodus and change their mind :P
<nikkia> weird, i'm almost constantly BT'ing and i haven't had any letter
<gdh> ah, no my mistake.. that was because they were doing the 'gold.cm' Motorola SurfBoard hack :)
<gdh> I mean, if you're going to set your download/upload to 10Mb / 768kb... it's not surprising you're going to get caught
<gdh> fuqn retards
<gdh> I gave up on bittorrent . I love usenet :)
<gdh> I get full-speed all the time from news.blueyonder.co.uk
<nikkia> i get full speed on most of my torrents
<nikkia> but thats because they tend to be small tight-knit community sites
<gdh> Still infiltratable, still easily trackable :/
<nikkia> true
<gdh> that put me right off it all
<nikkia> but so is usenet, ultimately
<gdh> Yeh, but a single /large/ point of tracability
<PenguinBoy> hey guys
<nikkia> gdh, that's not necessarily a positive point :)
<gdh> imagine the press coverage of 'TW happily gives out customer usage data'
<gdh> <droves cancel accounts>
<nikkia> gdh, its happened before
<gdh> either way, even if the risk is the same, BTorrent was too much like hard work :) www.newzbin.com is my friend :)
<PenguinBoy> is newzbin a p2p?
<gdh> no
<gdh> read their site :)
<gdh> purely an index
<PenguinBoy> lol
<nikkia> gdh, just wait until the MPAA claim ownership of message-IDs just like they have md5sums :)
<gdh> haha :) I was interested to read about MS's BitTorrent clone by basically distributing PAR-files instead of archive data..
<gdh> I can expect that to be patented soon, then
* nikkia stares at her upload
<nikkia> 30meg done, 128meg to go, i hope its done by 8am, as the guy that gets in first has a habit of assuming any network slowness == crashed win2k3 and rebooting the server
<nikkia> he did it once on a co-worker that was 300MB in on a 700MB upload, he literally cried
<gdh> no resume?
<nikkia> i dunno about mine, but he didn't, no, lousy IIS ftp server
<gdh> classy
<nikkia> i'm using sftp, i've never had the oppurtunity of seeing how it handles resume
<gdh> worth a couple of minutes of experiments just so you know for future
<dwmurphy> uniq: are you doing any more of the x64 stuff right now? or is there enough for a core upgrade?
<nikkia> i think uniq's sleeping right now :)
<nikkia> he said 'good night' about an hour ago, anyway
<dwmurphy> buh
<dwmurphy> k. thanks :)
<nikkia> dear god, i think i just feel thru a time portal
<nikkia> fell, even
<nikkia> a milkman's van just drove past, i didn't think anywhere around here had milk delivered since the 80s :)
<dwmurphy> maybe it is the FBI (Flowers By Irene)
<nikkia> dw, they're WAAAY out of their jurisdiction here, tho that's never stopped them before
<dwmurphy> so the cia then :)
<nikkia> dw, it could just have been a milkman, its not outside the realms of possibility
<nikkia> unlikely, yes...
<dwmurphy> well that's just no fun ;)
<nikkia> actually, its kind of late/early? for a milkman anyway
<nikkia> don't they normally come out of their coffins at something more like 5am ?
<PenguinBoy> welcome pobstil!
<pobstil> PenguinBoy!!
<pobstil> how are you?
<nikkia> anyway, i better go to bed
<deadlyshadow> Hey guys.
<deadlyshadow> Kubuntu freezes after running it for a while, can anyone help me with that?
<pobstil> everytime?
<deadlyshadow> Yes.
<deadlyshadow> Is it because I didn't put a Swap partition or whatever?
<Mez> deadlyshadow, how much RAM does the machine that is freezing up have?
<PenguinBoy> hey hey hey kalenedrael!!!
<deadlyshadow> 512MB
<deadlyshadow> Sorry.
<deadlyshadow> Making food. :)
<Mez> deadlyshadow, It shouldnt cause much of a problem... can you switch to any consoles (ctrl alt f1) for example when it freezes?
<deadlyshadow> Don't know.
<deadlyshadow> But I'm surprised I've been on so long, it usually freezes.
<Mez> lol
<deadlyshadow> Twice in like 30 minutes. :)
<kalenedrael> hello
<Mez> hello kalenedrael 
<Mez> and /me slaps PenguinBoy 
<kalenedrael> haha
* PenguinBoy slaps Mez around with a new version of ZenLinux!
<kalenedrael> yeah, i just installed the new nvidia drivers... now i can actually use opengl apps
* Mez slaps PenguinBoy around with katapult
<PenguinBoy> lol
<Mez> congrats kalenedrael 
* PenguinBoy slaps Mex around with kalenedrael
* Mez sighs and crosses his fingers that this k3b build doesnt give him as much crap as the previous versioin
<Mez> Mex?
<PenguinBoy> Mez
<Mez> :P
* PenguinBoy slaps Mez around with kalenedrael
<Mez> Mexican Mez!
<PenguinBoy> lol
<PenguinBoy> como esta usted, Senor Mez?
* pobstil runs into a wall
<PenguinBoy> what r u doing pobstil????
<pobstil> umm
<PenguinBoy> lol
<Mez> PenguinBoy, Me molestan
* pobstil has a concussiong from running into the wall :p
<deadlyshadow> Does anyone know if Wine works with Maplestory?
<PenguinBoy> not me
* Mez hands pobstil an ice pack
<Mez> deadlyshadow, #winehq
<pobstil> thanks Mez :) 
<deadlyshadow> Alright, on Freenode?
<PenguinBoy> Senor Mez...can you go to this site and tell me what I need to download for a 386 with no DVD burner???  http://www.zenlinux.org/drupal/public/releases/
<Mez> PenguinBoy, this is the Kubuntu channel
<PenguinBoy> lol
<PenguinBoy> right
<pobstil> lol are you converting?
<Mez> I'm not very likely to go and help you with anothe rdistro (that I dont know) now am i?
<PenguinBoy> but there is no #zen channel that I can access....
<PenguinBoy> LOL
<Mez> PenguinBoy, irc.zenlinux.org #zenlinux
<PenguinBoy> it is just an iso listing...sheesh....LOL
<PenguinBoy> lol
<PenguinBoy> how did you find that infor so fast?
<pobstil> #zenlinux hehe
<Mez> Penguinboy
<PenguinBoy> si?
<Mez> http://www.zenlinux.org/
<Mez> click on IRC
<pobstil> lol
<Mez> pretty easy really
<PenguinBoy> LOL
<PenguinBoy> lol
<PenguinBoy> lol
* Mez rolls eyes
<PenguinBoy> in real life I am really not this stupid....really I am not....
<PenguinBoy> lol
<MrVoid> what is that apt-get command to show information about a package
<MrVoid> or seach for packages
<pobstil> pacman -Si packagename lol
<gdh> apt-cache show packagename ?
<Mez> pacman ?
<Mez> to show details - it's apt-cahce show packagename
<Mez> to searhc
<Mez> apt-cache search regex
<MrVoid> ty sir!
<Mez> np ;)
<pobstil> penguinboy!!
<pobstil> a hoy hoy
<penguinboy> a hoy a hoy!
<pobstil> slow reactions :p
<penguinboy> lol
<deadlyshadow> Does anyone know how to install Wine through Kynaptic?
<pobstil> use synaptic ^_^
<penguinboy> yes...thats the answer...kynaptic is TERRIBLE
<penguinboy> or do it from terminal
<pobstil> terminal is your friend
<penguinboy> yes...terminal is a wonderful friend
<deadlyshadow> How do I use Synaptic?
<deadlyshadow> If I have KDE?
<deadlyshadow> Install Gnome?
<pobstil> the same way you use it in gnome
<penguinboy> load it....click on the reload button...and do a search and an install
<deadlyshadow> I thought they didn't have Synaptic in Kubuntu. :S
<penguinboy> they don;t
<deadlyshadow> WTFudge.
<GPHemsley> geez... is KDE buggy or is it just me?
<penguinboy> you have to download and install it from....TERMINAL!
<deadlyshadow> Wine or Synaptic?
<pobstil> did you have gnome before kde?
<deadlyshadow> No.
<penguinboy> just sudo aptitude install Synaptic
<deadlyshadow> I just reformatted. :)
<pobstil> aaww
<pobstil> sudo apt-get install wine
<penguinboy> and while you are in terminal just sudo aptitude install wine
<penguinboy> great minds think alike
<deadlyshadow> When it gets done with Initializing package states... Done.
<deadlyshadow> It says its done.
<penguinboy> great!
<deadlyshadow> I mean, it stops.
<penguinboy> copy and paste it in here
<deadlyshadow> Gawsh (xD)
<penguinboy> so we can see it
<pobstil> :D
<deadlyshadow> Reading package lists... Done
<deadlyshadow> Building dependency tree
<deadlyshadow> Reading extended state information
<deadlyshadow> Initializing package states... Done
<deadlyshadow> Couldn't find package "Synaptic".  However, the following
<deadlyshadow> packages contain "Synaptic" in their name:
<deadlyshadow>   xorg-driver-synaptics
<penguinboy> nope
<deadlyshadow> No packages will be installed, upgraded, or removed.
<gdh> urg
<deadlyshadow> 0 packages upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<penguinboy> mmm
<deadlyshadow> Need to get 0B of archives. After unpacking 0B will be used.
<deadlyshadow> Writing extended state information... Done
<gdh> you ain't in Redmond any more
<penguinboy> did you sudo apt-get update first
<deadlyshadow> Reading package lists... Done
<gdh> case is important
<pobstil> nooooooooooo
<deadlyshadow> Building dependency tree
<deadlyshadow> Reading extended state information
<deadlyshadow> Initializing package states... Done
<deadlyshadow> There. LOL.
<deadlyshadow> Please don't kick me. :(
<deadlyshadow> How come I always have the problems. (cries)
<gdh> 'synaptic' not 'Synaptic'
<unome> you need some backports
<deadlyshadow> Someone said Synaptic though.
<deadlyshadow> o_o
<penguinboy> sudo apt-get install synaptic
<pobstil> lol
<penguinboy> that would have been me
<pobstil> linux is very case sensitive :p
<gdh> deadlyshadow: penguinboy needs a conical hat with a big 'D' on it :)
<penguinboy> i accept full responsibility for the error and I will set in the corenr for 5 minutes for penance
<gdh> haha :)
<pobstil> poor poor penguinboy
<GPHemsley> I'm still having trouble getting the Internet to work...
* penguinboy sits int he corner of the cyberroom wearing a hat with a big "D" on it
<gdh> GPHemsley: join the rest of the world :)
<pobstil> he can't he has no internet haha
<GPHemsley> gdh: The Internet connection in Kubuntu, that is...
<penguinboy> deadlyshadow: I think you will prefer terminal to Synaptic though....i sure do!
<gdh> GPHemsley: Yes I guessed as much :)
<gdh> GPHemsley:  The internet is over-rated anyway, you're not missing much.
<pobstil> lol
<deadlyshadow> Sometimes the Terminal is better than Synaptic.
<deadlyshadow> And I got it working BTW.
<deadlyshadow> It's not apt-get
<GPHemsley> gdh: Well, I'm having to ask for help on Windows... IDK if that counts as missing anything....
<deadlyshadow> It's aptitude
<gdh> and on that note, I'm going to bed.. night, all =)
<penguinboy> yes...i prefer aptitude
<deadlyshadow> Goodnight, friend. :)
<deadlyshadow> I think its done now. :)
* pobstil has neither
<GPHemsley> Anyone else care to help?
<penguinboy> hey pobstil....how can I download sunbird.....it is neither sunbird nor sunbird-mozilla
<deadlyshadow> Yay Synaptic installed!
<penguinboy> YEAH!
<pobstil> have a look in synaptic and do a search
<deadlyshadow> Bad news, it just froze on me.
<penguinboy> LOL
<deadlyshadow> >.<
<pobstil> lol
<penguinboy> press ctrl+c
<penguinboy> deadlyshadow: close terminal before you run Synaptic
<penguinboy> that might help
<deadlyshadow> o_o
<deadlyshadow> Why didn't you tell me. LOL.
<penguinboy> lol
<deadlyshadow> I did, but then I opened it again.
<deadlyshadow> How do I close it?
<penguinboy> press ctrl+c again then
<penguinboy> ctrl+c closes it
<deadlyshadow> I did already.
<deadlyshadow> OH.
<deadlyshadow> It's not closing.
<deadlyshadow> o_o
<penguinboy> mmm
<pobstil> ctrl c just cancels the process running in the terminal
<penguinboy> yes
<penguinboy> i thought that is what he wants to do
<penguinboy> what is he trying to close...Sunapticv?
<pobstil> c for cancell ^_^
<deadlyshadow> Yeah.
<penguinboy> oh
<penguinboy> is it open on your screen?
<deadlyshadow> Yeah
<deadlyshadow> I can move it and stuff.
<penguinboy> press ctrl-alt-esc and then click on it
<pobstil> ctrl+alt+esc and click on synaptic
<pobstil> lol
<penguinboy> lol
<penguinboy> i won
<penguinboy> i won
<penguinboy> i won
<pobstil> lol
<penguinboy> deadlyshadow: is everything okay
<penguinboy> mmmmm
<penguinboy> he must have clicked on the wrong thing
<pobstil> lol he died
<penguinboy> lol
<deadlyshadow> Sorry guys.
<pobstil> well xfce4 has finished installing, I shall be back in a little while
<deadlyshadow> Accidently hit CTRL + ALT + F1
<deadlyshadow> Bye!
<penguinboy> lol
<penguinboy> lol
<penguinboy> lol
<pobstil> sionara
<penguinboy> bye pobstil 
<deadlyshadow> Each time I open Synaptic I can't do anything on it.
<deadlyshadow> I can minimize it and stuff.
<deadlyshadow> But nothing else.
<deadlyshadow> Can't close it without doing that one thing.
<penguinboy> i have those problems at times to
<penguinboy> i just keep opening and closing it until it worls
<GPHemsley> Gah... and none of the "Administrator Mode" buttons are working
* Mez hates k3b... It's sooo annoying
<deadlyshadow> OK NM, I got it working. :)
<penguinboy> deadlyshadow: just type sudo apt-get install wine at terminal
<penguinboy> but k3b loves Mez!!!!!!!!!!!!!1
<Mez> k3b is being annoying and throuing up stupid erros in it's coding
<deadlyshadow> No, aptitude. :)
* GPHemsley kicks kubuntu
<penguinboy> okay use aptitude...but use terminal to install wine
<GPHemsley> Nothing is working... samba, printing, Internet connection... 
<GPHemsley> and yet I can access this computer via its internal IP address
<GPHemsley> meaning that at least the network is working
<GPHemsley> CUPS won't seem to start...
<penguinboy> wb pobstil 
<pobstil> :D howdy
<penguinboy> how do
<GPHemsley> and no one is listening to me... :(
<pobstil> cups smells
<penguinboy> GPHemsley: sorry...your problem is beyond me.....
<penguinboy> KK is real smart...ask him
<penguinboy> hey hey hey KK
<GPHemsley> Kamping_Kaiser?
<penguinboy> si
<Kamping_Kaiser> hi penguinpoy
<Kamping_Kaiser> *sp
<GPHemsley> Kamping_Kaiser: I'm told you may be able to help?
<Kamping_Kaiser> whas up....
<Kamping_Kaiser> no promices ;)
<penguinboy> lol
<penguinboy> he is modest
<GPHemsley> well, for one, the Internet connection won't work
<GPHemsley> It connects to the LAN, but not to any WAN
<Kamping_Kaiser> through a roupter/modem?
<GPHemsley> two routers and a VoIP cable modem :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> cable? i just got adsl  :S
<Kamping_Kaiser> give me a tic to read up
<GPHemsley> Now I know I had trouble with the Internet way back when I was first installing Slackware... I remember having to edit some file to add something to startup with the system... IDK if that applies here
<penguinboy> GPHemsley: transgress can also be a help if you can ever find him in the room
<GPHemsley> Kamping_Kaiser: I doubt it makes a difference that it's cable, but OK
<penguinboy> transgress is good with network issues
<Kamping_Kaiser> does the modem have it's own ip?
<penguinboy> dhcp
<penguinboy> more than likely
<penguinboy> imho
<Kamping_Kaiser> if it's external he probably hasnt set gateway.........
<penguinboy> si
<Kamping_Kaiser> i spent 2 hours here yesterday finding that out
<penguinboy> lol
<Kamping_Kaiser> :P
<penguinboy> i still have not got my wireless working on my lap
<Kamping_Kaiser> gphemsley, is the modem external
<Kamping_Kaiser> PB is itsupported or ndis wrapper?
<penguinboy> i downloaded the drivers and configured ndiswrapper....but it still will not connect
<GPHemsley> Kamping_Kaiser: Yeah, it's hooked up to the second router
<michael> hello
<penguinboy> hey michael 
<GPHemsley> Kamping_Kaiser: I've got nested routers controlling a couple of my comps :P
<michael> is there a security advantage in not having the root password enabled?
<deadlyshadow> Does anyone know why Kopete keeps rejecting my MSN password?
<Kamping_Kaiser> michael yes
<penguinboy> michael: i think it just makes common sense to have it enabled
<transgress> penguinboy: whats up?
<michael> having it enabled or having it disabled?
<penguinboy> hey hey hey my friend!
<Kamping_Kaiser> gphemsley, so is your computer running via DHCP or static ip?
<michael> deadlyshadow, there was a problem with msn authentication recently.  upgrade to the latest kde to fix it.
<GPHemsley> Kamping_Kaiser: The ones that work? DHCP, I think... they're all Windows computers, though
<penguinboy> transgress how are you doing tonight?
<michael> I wanted to remove kaffeine, but for some reason, it's artificially being depended on the whole kubuntu desktop
<michael> why on earth is this?
<GPHemsley> Kamping_Kaiser: This one I'm on now dual boots XP and Slackware, though
<GPHemsley> Kamping_Kaiser: And Slackware works, last I tried
<Kamping_Kaiser> gphemsley, i was wondering about the one that doesnt work.
<deadlyshadow> Does Kubuntu 5.04 come with the latest version of KDE?
<GPHemsley> Kamping_Kaiser: I believe I tried both
<penguinboy> i believe so
<GPHemsley> on Kubuntu
<michael> deadlyshadow, no.  You have to upgrade afterwards
<deadlyshadow> o_o
<michael> kubuntu 5.0.4 comes with kde 3.4 -- the latest is 3.4.1
<deadlyshadow> Sso I just go to upgrade?
<penguinboy> O_o
<Kamping_Kaiser> gphemsley, try static and set the gateway to your modems ip
<penguinboy> sudo apt-get upgrade
<Mez> deadlyshadow, http://kubuntu.org/hoary-kde-341.php
<deadlyshadow> OH, I'm just using Synaptice. o_o
<GPHemsley> Kamping_Kaiser: Hang on
<penguinboy> use terminal
<penguinboy> much better
<michael> deadlyshadow, you need to add the repository to your /etc/apt/sources.list
<GPHemsley> michael: You using VoIP with Optimum?
<michael> yes, GPHemsley 
<deadlyshadow> I see that.
<GPHemsley> michael: On Kubuntu, I presume?
<michael> yes
<michael> why do you ask?
<GPHemsley> michael: I'm having some problems connecting to the Internet
<michael> I just installed Kubuntu a few days ago over my Slack 10.1 install
<GPHemsley> michael: You using any routers?
<michael> yes
<michael> linksys
<GPHemsley> michael: How did you set it up?
<penguinboy> hey hey claydoh!
<Mez> Excuse me a moment while I go mad
* Mez yawns and shoves a sock in his won mouth then hits himself over the head with a squeaky ammer
<michael> I plugged it in and it worked.
<GPHemsley> michael: Darn
<penguinboy> Mez is having fun with k3b!
<michael> GPHemsley, sorry
<GPHemsley> michael: I can connect to other computers on the network, but not to the outside Internet
<michael> does it work if you connect it directly to your modem?
<michael> I only started using the router a few weeks ago.
<Mez> flibble
<claydoh> hi penguinboy 
<penguinboy> hey hey
<GPHemsley> michael: Oh, IDK... but it'd be tough to do... I'd have to disconnect all the other computers to find out ~_~
<Kamping_Kaiser> gphemsley, i recon set your gateway 
<michael> GPHemsley, well, that's part of the job of determining whether you're experiencing a hardware or a software issue.
<GPHemsley> Kamping_Kaiser: I though I had in the past... copied the stuff from XP
<penguinboy> welceom unome!
<GPHemsley> michael: Well, everything else connected to the Internet the same way works... it's just not Kubuntu
<GPHemsley> Geez, a lot of OptOnliners
<michael> heh
<michael> what can we tell you?
<michael> I've been mostly happy with optimum online
<unome> penguinboy: thanks
<penguinboy> yw
<michael> except for how they capped my uploads because of my bit torrenting
<GPHemsley> michael: Hopefully how to get my connection working :P
* GPHemsley thinks the worst part is their ban on host your own site
<GPHemsley> hosting, that is
<michael> well, if you live the Midwood area, I'd offer to come over and help
<michael> but I'm kinda sorta busy
<GPHemsley> Midwood? heh, where's that? NJ?
<unome> they can't cap your uploads unless you have a static ip
<michael> Midwood is a neighborhood in brooklyn
<GPHemsley> oh... well, I'm out on the island
<michael> they can and they will even if you have a dynamic ip
<michael> if you upload continuously, they will cap your maximum upload speed at about 15 kb/s
<GPHemsley> well, that sucks
<michael> indeed
<michael> I called and complained, and it's higher now
<GPHemsley> heh
<GPHemsley> alright... let's see if I can get this... Kamping_Kaiser: feel like walking me through it? :\
<Kamping_Kaiser> yeh, ok.
<Kamping_Kaiser> open konsole
<Kamping_Kaiser> sudo -s
<GPHemsley> OK, next?
<Kamping_Kaiser> vi <or your editor> /etc/networking/interfaces
<penguinboy> wn pobstil !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Kamping_Kaiser> gphemsley, does your system have more then one nic?
<GPHemsley> it outputs an error about it belonging to 1000 instead of 0 or something ebfore it loads...
<GPHemsley> does that mean anything?
<pobstil> lol :D it's nice to be loved :p
<GPHemsley> Kamping_Kaiser: Sorry, NIC?
<Kamping_Kaiser> um... i don't recognise that error
<penguinboy> lol
<Kamping_Kaiser> hi pobstil
<pobstil> a hoy hoy
<Kamping_Kaiser> gph, network card
<Kamping_Kaiser> Network Interface Card
<penguinboy> make way for the monchmeister!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11
<GPHemsley> Kamping_Kaiser: Something about /var/tmp/something
<monchy> holla!
<Kamping_Kaiser> oh, did it talk about a swap file?
<penguinboy> hola!
<GPHemsley> Kamping_Kaiser: Nope, just kdecache and kde
<GPHemsley> being owned by 1000 instead of 0
<Kamping_Kaiser> i cant help with that one, sorry :S
<Kamping_Kaiser> but i can try networking still ;)
<GPHemsley> Kamping_Kaiser: As for NICs, there may be a dial-up modem also installed, but it's not connected to anything
<GPHemsley> s/may/seems to/
<GPHemsley> Kamping_Kaiser: And I'm connected to the LAN just fine
<Kamping_Kaiser> so did the interfaces file open?
<GPHemsley> via Cat-5(e?)
<GPHemsley> yeah
<Kamping_Kaiser> ok you should have a line like this:
<Kamping_Kaiser> iface eth0 inet DHCP
<Kamping_Kaiser> do you?
<GPHemsley> woah... it's empty... it wasn't empty before... do typos make empty files? o_0
<Kamping_Kaiser> yes
<Kamping_Kaiser> well
<Kamping_Kaiser> if you put the path in wrong, it will make a new file
* GPHemsley checks again
<Kamping_Kaiser>  what your after is /etc/network/interfaces
<GPHemsley> ah, I thought so
<GPHemsley> *phew*
<Kamping_Kaiser> :) *breaths*
<GPHemsley> you said networking before :P
<GPHemsley> ok
<GPHemsley> there it is
<Kamping_Kaiser> :$ sorry
<Kamping_Kaiser> you have that line? does it say DHCP or static?
<GPHemsley> "dhcp" is lowercase, but that's what it says
<Kamping_Kaiser> (and it will have DHCP lower case, gaims correcting it for me)
<GPHemsley> I had changed it to static before, but I changed it back
<GPHemsley> ah, ok
<Kamping_Kaiser> set it static, and make sure you have an "address x.x.x.x" line and a "gateway x.x.x.x" line
<Kamping_Kaiser> netmask and  hostname are option extras
<Kamping_Kaiser> oh, netmask isnt :S
<pobstil> moo
<penguinboy> wm pobstil !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<penguinboy> wb i mena
<pobstil> lol everytime
<penguinboy> how's things down under
<pobstil> I'm not australian :p
<GPHemsley> hm... what's hostname for?
<Kamping_Kaiser> it's the computers name
<penguinboy> no...you are a New Zealander
<Kamping_Kaiser> it should match the "hostname" output
<penguinboy> isn;t that still down under
<Kamping_Kaiser> not down under uss
<Kamping_Kaiser> *us
<pobstil> no thats australian :p
<GPHemsley> Kamping_Kaiser: the command?
<penguinboy> i c
<Kamping_Kaiser> yes.
<Kamping_Kaiser> gphemsley, yours should look like this, just with different numbers http://pastebin.com/304517
<Kamping_Kaiser> http://pastebin.com/304519 actualy this
<GPHemsley> yeah, with different numbers
<GPHemsley> wait... "auto eth0"?
* GPHemsley checks to see if that's there
<Kamping_Kaiser> yes. but the second one... the first one was DHCP, we want static
<GPHemsley> yeah
<Kamping_Kaiser> there's? good
<GPHemsley> the "auto eth0" isn't there
<Kamping_Kaiser> :o
<Kamping_Kaiser> add it in
<GPHemsley> OK, now what?
<pobstil> liz4rd!!
<liz4rd> pobstil!!!
<liz4rd> :P
<penguinboy> liz
<pobstil> :D
<liz4rd> penguinboy!!!
<liz4rd> :D
<penguinboy> lizzy
<liz4rd> see what happens when i come here
<Kamping_Kaiser> save the file then in your root konsole write "ifdown -a && ifup -a"
<liz4rd> watch we wont talk about linux at all now :P
<Kamping_Kaiser> spam goes up 1000%
<liz4rd> LOL
<monchy> entertaining spam
<pobstil> spam spam psma kjskgnba;lkrejg
<liz4rd> monchy: THANK YOU
<penguinboy> very entertaining
<GPHemsley> Kamping_Kaiser: OK, now what?
<Kamping_Kaiser> did those commands run ok?
<Kamping_Kaiser> try "ping google"
<ookii> since i've just switched to ubuntu, i need to know the equivelancy of some windows programs, like what is the linux equivelant of dvd decrypter?
<pobstil> try ping pong
* penguinboy slaps liz4rd around with the monchmeister
<monchy> get your hands off me
* pobstil puts his hands on monchy and calls him manky
<penguinboy> lol
<GPHemsley> Kamping_Kaiser: ping google.com, you mean?
<Kamping_Kaiser> yes
<GPHemsley> unknown host
* monchy cuts off pobstils extremeties
<penguinboy> where did lizzy go?
<liz4rd> LMFAO
<Kamping_Kaiser> grr. so you set your gateway right? we might have to set dns or somthing silly
<pobstil> extremities? what extremities?
<monchy> exactly
<penguinboy> either or
<liz4rd> lol now now children
* penguinboy looks around for childre
<GPHemsley> Kamping_Kaiser: Yeah, I set it like Windows has it
* pobstil slaps penguinboy for acting like michal jackson
<penguinboy> LOL
<penguinboy> I'm bad...I'm bad...you know it
<GPHemsley> Kamping_Kaiser: And pinging all the local IPs works
<pobstil> ducks...
<penguinboy> chipmunks...
<Mez> less of the spam please
<Mez> use #spam for that
<Kamping_Kaiser> gphensley, i was having a problem where if Gnome was running  networking screwd up... i rebooted and it was fixed. but while that was on i was having problems a lot like yours
<GPHemsley> Kamping_Kaiser: So what do you propose? A reboot?
<pobstil> everyone come to #spam!!!!
<Kamping_Kaiser> i don't like telling people to reboot, have you tried already?
<liz4rd> lol silly penguin
<GPHemsley> Kamping_Kaiser: A couple of times, but not since the changes you just walked me through
<penguinboy> come join us in #spam for a spamming good time
<GPHemsley> which means, not with "auto eth0"
<GPHemsley> FWIW, I don't particularly mind rebooting
<Kamping_Kaiser> well, give it a crack i suppose
<pobstil> hehe he said crack
* GPHemsley sighs at pobstil 
<pobstil> lol
<pobstil> come to #spam :p
<Kamping_Kaiser> o_0
<GPHemsley> pobstil: How about you go to #spam and I stay here and get support?
<pobstil> I am in #spam
<GPHemsley> well, good, them stop putting the spam in here
<GPHemsley> s/them/then/
<Ghete1> Ok here is a really hard question. i need a sega saturn emulator that will run the cd's, not isos or anything
<monchy> remove the wedge from wherever you have it lodged and loosen up lol
<GPHemsley> Kamping_Kaiser: Does ntp.ubuntulinux.org actually work?
<Kamping_Kaiser> yes
<Kamping_Kaiser> i sync every boot
<Kamping_Kaiser> so it failed?
<GPHemsley> yeah
<GPHemsley> but even here on Windows I can't connect to it
<GPHemsley> at least, not via HTTP
<GPHemsley> BTW, it said "tempory fail at resolving name" or somesuch
<Kamping_Kaiser> no, you would need ntp
<GPHemsley> ah, well, that would make sense :P
<Kamping_Kaiser> :) what Windows? i know xp can sync from a time server
<GPHemsley> yeah, but not via a web browser :P
<Kamping_Kaiser> :P true
<GPHemsley> unknown host at pinging google.com
<ookii> oh and another stupid question, can I use debian and regular ubuntu apt sources, or do I play it safe by only using kubuntu stuff
<Kamping_Kaiser> you can use Ubuntu sources, but Debian sources are not recomended
<Kamping_Kaiser> but you can use them
<GPHemsley> Kamping_Kaiser: What's next? :\
<Kamping_Kaiser> gphemsley, i meditate and hope someone takes over.... (I'm thinking)
<GPHemsley> heh, ok
<Kamping_Kaiser> gphemsley, i have nfi. it's probably somthing realy obvious (it's probably the thing  i was dealing with 12 hours ago) but i cant think of an answer. if you have all your dns right, nfi 
<GPHemsley> Kamping_Kaiser: THat's always reassuring... :P
<GPHemsley> Kamping_Kaiser: Any way I can manage this via the KDE interface?
<GPHemsley> (which seems to be having problems of its own)
<Kamping_Kaiser> i don't know... i don't use KDE :O
<Kamping_Kaiser> are you sure your installs healthy? if your having probs with KDE
<ookii> what do you guys use to rip dvds?
<mrmanic> I don't rip DVDs
<mrmanic> MPAA tells me that's against god's way
<mrmanic> :\
<GPHemsley> Kamping_Kaiser: Heh... 
<ookii> then you aren't exactly the target for the question :-.
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol mrmanic
<ookii> i only rip dvds that are not protected :-p
<Kamping_Kaiser> i don't rip dvds ookii... so i cant help ;)
<GPHemsley> Kamping_Kaiser: I would think... they came off the CD AFAIK
<ookii> i'm trying to get this dvd::rip thingie, but if it isn't on an apt source i'll never get it working
<Kamping_Kaiser> gphemsley, can you try this? open a browser and go to 150.101.100.144 on the box that wont work
<Kamping_Kaiser> ookii it's in marillat
<GPHemsley> Kamping_Kaiser: Could not connect
<Kamping_Kaiser> dvd::rip is a full featured DVD copy program written in Perl.etc
<Kamping_Kaiser> gphemsley, then it's not a resoving problem
<ookii> i did apt-cache search dvd::rip
<ookii> but alas i have no skills, so that could explain it
<GPHemsley> (ew... PostNuke...)
<ookii> Kamping_Kaiser: is marillat an apt source?
<GPHemsley> Kamping_Kaiser: What do you suppose it is?
<Kamping_Kaiser> gphemsley, when you say cant connect, do you mean didnt find it?
<Kamping_Kaiser> if so i don't think the computers making it too the outside world
<GPHemsley> Kamping_Kaiser: That's what the error said... "Could not connect to..."
<GPHemsley> this is Konquerer
<Kamping_Kaiser> gphemsley, what does "host  150.101.101.211" give you?
<GPHemsley> hmm... as a side note, CUPS seems to be working now
<GPHemsley> Kamping_Kaiser: In Konsole?
<Kamping_Kaiser> yes
<Kamping_Kaiser> in konsole
<GPHemsley> connection timed out; no servers could be reached
<ookii> Kamping_Kaiser: what is marillat?
<Kamping_Kaiser> i don't think your box is getting out of the network
<GPHemsley> Kamping_Kaiser: Hmm...
<Kamping_Kaiser> ookii marillat is an external repositry with all the dvd ripping/mp3 support/blah in it
<ookii> deb ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat stable main?
<Kamping_Kaiser> i think they are listed on ubuntuguide.org, but not srue
<ookii> i thought we weren't supposed to use debian sources
* GPHemsley runs to the bathroom real quick
<Kamping_Kaiser> ookii as a rule your not, but these are an exeption if you want to use the computer for media or ripping ;)
<ookii> aha, everyday I learn new tricks :-p
<GPHemsley> Kamping_Kaiser: OK, any other ideas?
<Kamping_Kaiser> no, I'm about out... and I'm about to have breakfast ;0
<GPHemsley> Kamping_Kaiser: Oh, and what do you know about sudo dhclient?
<GPHemsley> breakfast?
* GPHemsley looks at the time
<Kamping_Kaiser> 12:17 noon
<ep> Howdy, I installec ubuntu this AM, then added kubuntu-desktop via apt-get.  I ended up with the bug where konqueror segfaults often and sometime shows duplicate files on occasion.  Are ya'll familar with this and is there a fix?
<GPHemsley> Kamping_Kaiser: Geez.. where are you?
<Kamping_Kaiser> South Australia, Australia
<pobstil> tasmania
<pobstil> ?
<GPHemsley> ah, no wonder
<Kamping_Kaiser> no that would be ish
<Kamping_Kaiser> 1ish
<Kamping_Kaiser> gph, where are you?
<Kamping_Kaiser> in the states somewhere?
<GPHemsley> yup
<GPHemsley> NY
<pobstil> NZ hehe
<GPHemsley> it's a quarter to 11 PM here
* Kamping_Kaiser kicks pobstil ;)
<GPHemsley> heh
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol gph
<pobstil> lol
<ep> I found a bug report so I know I'm not the only one: https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=8009
<GPHemsley> is that June 25th, 26th, or 27th?
<GPHemsley> ep: Hmm... I think that happened to me earlier
<ep> it frustrating for me cause i'm really liking this distro but i'm just not a gnome guy
<GPHemsley> well, it seems it's fixed in 3.4.1...
<GPHemsley> KDE, that is
<ep> ok now i've reinstalled and dont have kubuntu-desktop.  So how do i get that version of KDE? 
<ep> sorry i'm kind of new
<ep> do i need the universal sources?
<ep> Or maybe i had 3.4.1 KDE version anyway?  What version would apt-get kubuntu-desktop install?
<unome> ep, in a terminal type: kdesktop --version
<CavalierBob> Hey all!
<CavalierBob> Anyone here know KOffice preferences fairly well?
<CavalierBob> I need to revert to a original behavior and cannot figure out how to do it.
<GPHemsley> Kamping_Kaiser: Woo hooo!!!!!
<Kamping_Kaiser> eek!
* Kamping_Kaiser hides ;)
<Kamping_Kaiser> hi :D
<GPHemsley> Those pesky routers
<Kamping_Kaiser> that the problem?
<GPHemsley> yeah, something with their configuration got reset... Windows didn't mind, but apparently Kubuntu does
<GPHemsley> I fixed the configuration, then /etc/network/interfaces and voila
<Kamping_Kaiser> heh. woot!
<Kamping_Kaiser> brill. well done mate :)
<foodcoman> Hrm I thought this was fixed.... but.
<foodcoman> Why would my control center not log into administrator mode  in the file sharing module?
<gordon> weeee
<Kamping_Kaiser> did you enter yoiur password/do you have a root password?
<Kamping_Kaiser> you happy gordon?
<foodcoman> Mine.
<gordon> Kamping_Kaiser: A bit :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> :) that's a start
* GHemsley puts apt-get to work
<foodcoman> I just set my root pass to match mine.  Kicks me back to the main Control Center screen.
<foodcoman> Odd stuff.
<rexykik> any of you get a webcam to work?
* GHemsley wonders if he knows how to use apt-get
<rexykik> moi?
<foodcoman> From a root console running kcontrol works!
<foodcoman> Kinda feels broke though.
<penguinboy> www.penguinboy.us
<GPHemsley> gah...
<penguinboy> www.penguinboy.us
<GPHemsley> that was terrible timing there, Mr. Interrupt Service Gremlin
<GPHemsley> OK, I think I got everything fixed now
<penguinboy> good
<GPHemsley> dang thing couldn't make up its mind
<GPHemsley> but it should be all set now
* GPHemsley pats GHemsley on the back
<GHemsley> ^_^
<monchy> patting yourself on the back isn't allowed in here, take it to #spam
<liz4rd> #spamncheese
<GPHemsley> meh, it's only partially myself ;)
<monchy> no casual talk is allowed either, only "support" remember :)
<GPHemsley> nevertheless, I think I'm done here
<GPHemsley> :P
<mrmanic> monchy: "support" only accounts for 10% or so of what I say in here :\
<monchy> oh i know, he was just giving us a hard time earlier about what was being talked about and told us to take it to #spam
<monchy> so i was trying to reiterate the same to him in a prickish way
<mrmanic> ah, ten four good buddy
<mrmanic> over and out
<ookii> anyone know how to get the gpg keys for marillat working?
<crimsun> I wrote instructions some months ago at wiki/AptAuthenticationInstructionsForHoary
<ookii> is this for the ubuntu wiki or the kubuntu wiki
<ookii> in fact i can't find what you are talking about
<ookii> i did this gpg --keyserver wwwkeys.eu.pgp.net --recv-keys 1F41B907
<ookii> but it still doesn't work
<crimsun> use a different keyserver
<crimsun> that one's often overloaded
<ookii> it said it worked though
<ookii> gpg: key 1F41B907: "Christian Marillat <marillat@debian.org>" not changed
<ookii> i just need to export it or something
<crimsun> did you follow the rest of the instructions?
<crimsun> I typed out the precise procedure
<ookii> oh i see it, before the keyserver must of timed out
<unome> while restarting, my system hangs at configuring network devices for like 2 minutes, any ideas?
<crimsun> unome: do you have multiple network devices, like a wireless ethernet connection and a wired one?
<unome> Nah just two cards, one is connected eth1
<ookii> bah i can't even get what i want installed due to the dreaded "dependency hell"
<unome> two ethernet cards, one is directly connected to my cable modem, the other is just sitting there
<crimsun> ookii: what do you want to install?
<ookii> i would like dvdrip sir
<ookii> which apparently is a frontend to transcode, which i can't get
<crimsun> unome: you may need to disable the other one in /etc/network/interfaces
<ookii> so i guess really i need transcode
<crimsun> ookii: did you try the backports repo?
<unome> crimsun: it is disabled as far as I know, but let me double check
<ookii> crimsun: i have all that stuff in my sources, dvdrip is on mallirat though
<ookii> crimsun: but maybe i'm not sure to as what you are referring to in the first place
<crimsun> ookii: have you read the notice on debian.video.free.fr?
<unome> auto eth0 <-- this one is just idle, should I change it from auto to something else?
<crimsun> you could comment it out
<crimsun> #auto eth0
<unome> K, thanks
<ookii> crimsun: the only thing i saw was the fat thingie about the segmentation faults
<crimsun> ookii: what about the bandwidth issues?
<unome> says: iface eth0 inet dhcp. what's iface?
<rideout> unome iface is short for interface
<unome> ah, great to know thx
<unome> so hotplug scan for network devices at startup, is that it?
<crimsun> yep
<ookii> sorry i missed that, i'm going a bit crazy
* unome wish somone will write a Ubuntu book
<ookii> how about this one "configure: error: transcode depends on libz, but cannot links against libz"
<crimsun> is zlib1g-dev installed?
<rexykik> anyone know a good program to watch dvds on?
<ookii> nah it wasn't, i forgot about the dev, i checked to make sure zlib1g was installed
<mrmanic> rexykik: I watch VOBs on kaffeine
<unome> rexykik: I use mplayer and xine 
<ookii> and "configure: error: C++ preprocessor "/lib/cpp" fails sanity check", i wish i could figure out what packages to install on my own
<crimsun> ookii: build-essential
<ookii> ty sir!
<crimsun> np
<GPHemsley> Alright, you knew I'd be back...
<unome> crimsun: I see your vhost and wonder how it's done, can you point me to some reading material on the subject?
<GPHemsley> I've got some questions regarding apt-get, upgrading, and installing
<GPHemsley> First, how do I upgrade KDE?
<crimsun> unome: http://freenode.net/how_to_help.shtml
<unome> thanks
<crimsun> np
<unome> doesn't explain much :/
<crimsun> my cloak is a result of my continued monetary support of this network
<unome> ah ok.
<ubuntu> geez, ok, i have kubuntu live cd and need root so i can fix my linux system
<ubuntu> whats the password?
* ubuntu remembers he has konqueror
<unome> http://ubuntuguide.org/#gainrootwithoutlogin
<ubuntu> hey thanks
<ubuntu> oh
<ubuntu> sorry
<ubuntu> shoulda checked
<unome> welcome
<ubuntu> hafta restart live cd?
<ubuntu> ouch
<ubuntu> takes a while lol
<GPHemsley> so... how do I upgrade KDE?
<ubuntu> what pkg manager does k/ubuntu use?
<ubuntu> well gtg
<unome> GPHemsley: topic
<unome> http://kubuntu.org/hoary-kde-341.php
<GPHemsley> :dart:
<GPHemsley> k, thanks
<unome> :)
<rideout> ubuntu: ubuntu uses debian packages, which use dpkg which has dozens of frontends
<rideout> also $sudo su will get you root access
<ubuntu> umm
<ubuntu> adding rescue to the boot parameters doesn't help
<ubuntu> it doesn't take just 'rescue'
<ubuntu> so i put the kernel
<ubuntu> 'live' then 'rescue'
<ubuntu> and i dont have root still
<ubuntu> ok...
<ubuntu> i guess i'll just use my old slackware cd's
<ubuntu> thanks guys...
<ubuntu> anybody?
<ubuntu> once twice...
<ubuntu> sold...
<GPHemsley> unome: How do I upgrade the kernel?
<unome> GPHemsley: just like you would upgrade anything else
<unome> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<GPHemsley> hmm.. ok
<GPHemsley> and installing packages that I don't already have?
<unome> in fact, there is an upgrade available for your kernel
<GPHemsley> that's good... it's ~2 releases behind
<GPHemsley> (not counting those funny below-point releases)
<unome> are you on amd64?
<GPHemsley> not 64, no, but I think amd32 (or whatever it's actually called)
<unome> great, let me finish this upgrade by rebooting ::squeak::
<GPHemsley> heh
<GPHemsley> unome: So, wait, apt-get dist-upgrade will upgrade the Linux kernel?
<_kane> possibly
<unome> will upgrade the system (everything) if I understand correctly
<GPHemsley> hmm...
<GPHemsley> do I have to add any more sources?
<unome> depends on what you got already
<unome> this is what I got:L
<unome> http://ubuntuguide.org/sample/sources.list_extrarepositories
<GPHemsley> what are the backports for?
<unome> http://backports.ubuntuforums.org/
<GPHemsley> alright, well, KDE was updated... but the kernel is still at 2.6.10-5
<unome> what do you want to update the kernel for?
<uniq> dwmurphy: i'm doing more amd64 stuff. almost done, kdeaccessibility, kdevelop and kwebdev missing. 
<GPHemsley> unome: Is it not good to have an updated kernel?
<unome> yes, but if you ran apt-get dist-upgrade and there's no update fo the kernel, then you're fine, I guess
* GPHemsley shrugs
<GPHemsley> what about installing new software?
<unome> like what?
<GPHemsley> like Firefox, for instance
<unome> sudo apt-get install mozilla-firefox
<unome> better yet, use synaptic
<unome> just search for what you want, mark it for install and you're good to go
<GPHemsley> oh, right, I meant to check on that
<GPHemsley> ooh, very nice
<unome> that was my impression couple of weeks ago when I installed Kubuntu
<insanekane> unome: isn't kubuntu the best ?
<insanekane> :)
<unome> indeed.
<GPHemsley> uh, were exactly is Firefox installed?
<uniq> you don't need to know :)
<uniq> just start it :)
<unome> lol
<uniq> if you can't find it in the menu you can try to run 'kappfinder' 
<unome> .... /usr/bin/firefox
<GPHemsley> unome: Yeah, that's where I found it
<Neuromantik> weird
<Neuromantik> worng window.. sorry
<Far^Side|laptop> how do I enable loging in irsii?
<Far^Side|laptop> s/irsii/irssi
<iLLf8d> /help log
<iLLf8d> actually /help set not log 
<Tm_T> why not /help log ?
<Tm_T> ;p
<iLLf8d> cause the outputs channel specific and i'm guessing he's most likely talking about autologging 
<Tm_T> yaight
<Tm_T>  /se<tab> au<tab> etc
<iLLf8d> Far^Side|laptop, keep in mind if you run that in screen in an env w/out much memory it'll chew it all up
<iLLf8d> noones here so i'm gonna spam
* iLLf8d listens to (XMMS Playing #1/1) Mark7__Evolutionary_Theory-Like_the_sun_[320kbps] -5158 (5:16/6:36)
<iLLf8d> =P
<Tm_T> iLLf8d: should I kill ya?
<iLLf8d> not at 2am heh
<iLLf8d> why you an nbk on this channel?
<iLLf8d> _T for trigger?
<Tm_T> haha
<Tm_T> ok, I just hate colours and "spam"
<Tm_T> but I'm old fart, so I'll go ;) ->
<iLLf8d> ah well normally I'd agree tho if you're in a music channel or its 2am and theres only one other person in channel =P
<Far^Side|laptop> thank you iLLf8d && Tm_T 
<iLLf8d> my last chan output shows Far^Side|laptop at 2:25 then before that before I came in at 2:02 =P
<iLLf8d> dead
<iLLf8d> heh
* nikkia coughs
<iLLf8d> see even nikkia's set to cough every 30 min just to create channel output
<iLLf8d> dead in here
* nikkia pokes iLLf8d in the eyes
<iLLf8d> heh
<iLLf8d> man I feel like trolling this channel
* iLLf8d resists the urge 
<iLLf8d> i'm trying to avoid what I should be doing atm, and its not working
<nikkia> i can't believe i've spent several weeks worrying how to deal with variable prizes, and it never occurred to me to actually ask the SDK for the prize amount i wanted - and discover, as I just have, that it auto-generates prizes based  on what you ask for
<iLLf8d> nikkia, whatya talking about?
<nikkia> iLLf8d: work, i write video gambling software for a living
<iLLf8d> ah hrm
<iLLf8d> nikkia, some of that stuff is pretty boring any plans on taking it in new directions?
<nikkia> iLLf8d: i just do what i'm told to do
<iLLf8d> that kinda business huh 
<iLLf8d> so you're not in the designer side areya
<nikkia> i'm a software engineer, not a designer
<iLLf8d> ah 
<iLLf8d> Neuromantik, any luck?
<Neuromantik> not yet
<iLLf8d> heh
<iLLf8d> didya try what I said
<Neuromantik> ?
<iLLf8d> nuke kdes startup and test from console before arts crap loads
<Neuromantik> k
<Neuromantik> brb
<iLLf8d> he's having sound issues on his shiney new install
<nikkia> everyone has sound issues on a new install :P
<nikkia> its the law, or something
<iLLf8d> well?
<iLLf8d> dude you blow outta here  so fast
<Neuromantik> no go
<iLLf8d> you're like a trance addict waiting for his next fix
<iLLf8d> you sure its loading the right sounddriver 
<Neuromantik> libmikmod.so2 error on launch of xmms .... I'll see if I need to symlink
<Neuromantik> iLLf8d, emu10k1 .... 
<Neuromantik> audigy2
<iLLf8d> debian and maybe ubuntu variants may fuck that up at times
<liz4rd> OMG! Cheese!
<iLLf8d> libmikmod you don't need iirc
<Neuromantik> ya
<iLLf8d> its for mods I htink
<Neuromantik> that's the only error though
<Neuromantik> and alsamizer shows the channels as unmuted
<iLLf8d> tho you should install it anyway heh
<Neuromantik> whoa
<iLLf8d> what?
<Neuromantik> no menu 
<iLLf8d> it plays country music just not trance
<Neuromantik> hah
<iLLf8d> you' d have to kill yourself 
<iLLf8d> heh
<Neuromantik> brb
<liz4rd> HaWaiiiiiiiii
<Neuromantik> iLLf8d, have no clue why I have no sound ... really odd
<iLLf8d> he lives in jersey and bounces
<Neuromantik> hah
<iLLf8d> heh
<iLLf8d> hrm 
<liz4rd> what sound card?
<iLLf8d> Neuromantik, you try catting to your devices?
<iLLf8d> or uhm 
<iLLf8d> hrm wonder if lspnp tools still works 
<Neuromantik> liz4rd, audigy2 ... emu10k1 driver
<iLLf8d> Neuromantik, try lspnp
<liz4rd> o ok
<liz4rd> did you try mod_probe ing it?
<Neuromantik> it's not a problem with linux for me ... it's a problem with kubuntu
<iLLf8d> liz4rd, hes not a noob (not that its a stupid question)
<liz4rd> ok
<iLLf8d> liz4rd, my suggestions are just helping him to get through the checklist ya know heh
<iLLf8d> you know how you like to try 2000 things at once 
<iLLf8d> =P
<Neuromantik> E: Couldn't find package akode-mpeg
<iLLf8d> liz4rd, keep dumping the suggestions in channel tho in case we missed one or you know more then we do
<Neuromantik> hmm
<Neuromantik> where's the kernel ?
<iLLf8d> heh
* Neuromantik looks around
<Neuromantik> might as well just check it
<iLLf8d> I doubt there'd be missing support
<iLLf8d> its probably all modular too 
<Neuromantik> ya
<liz4rd> well i was saying put the mod_probe in the /etc/modules file
<liz4rd> then restart
<liz4rd> whats the mod probe for that anyways>
<iLLf8d> theres a module mod_probe?
<iLLf8d> liz4rd, type modinfo mod_probe 
<iLLf8d> etc modules should be a list of modules to be loaded 
<Neuromantik> liz4rd, audigy and sblive use the 'emu10k1' driver
<iLLf8d> didn't know there was one named mod_probe tho 
<liz4rd> ahh
<Neuromantik> lsmod shows it fine
<iLLf8d> I wonder if theres a tool that replaced lspnp stuff
<Neuromantik> no command found for that
<iLLf8d> yeah it was introduced with the pnpbios stuffs and may have gone away
<Neuromantik> weird too ... xmms is playing the mp3s //// I can see the eq going nuts
<iLLf8d> it was part of a wierd package too pcmcia-tools maybe  at the time
<Neuromantik> that's for laptops
<Neuromantik> odd
<iLLf8d> yeah I dunno why they put it there at the time it might be abandoned code
<iLLf8d> eqs going hrm
* Neuromantik kills arts
<iLLf8d> so its probably a device issue then I'd think
<iLLf8d> sounds like the drivers loading and working (/me is guessing here)
<iLLf8d> make sure the sound device is setup right 
<iLLf8d> ie in /dev
<Neuromantik> this is getting old quick
<iLLf8d> heh thats funny 
<iLLf8d> heh no more neuro 
<iLLf8d> wonder if he installed a different dist
<sparkling> hi all
<iLLf8d> no many all around atm
<sparkling> is there someone experienced in installing kubuntu on an external usb2 hard drive?
<iLLf8d> doubt it at this time of night
<iLLf8d> I'm like the only one active atm 
<sparkling> oh ok :P
<iLLf8d> last other person was 25-30 min back
<sparkling> ok...however do you know a good howto to install kubuntu or linux in general on a hdd external?
<iLLf8d> not I I'm just watching the channel to see how responsive it is 
<iLLf8d> I run debian, and other bsds 
<erhnamdjim> I'm having trouble with mounting/unmounting floppies in Hoary. The first one I try mounts just fine, but KDE refuses to acknowledge when I try to unmount it (whether from the context menu or from the console). Any other disks that I then insert fail to be picked up.
<iLLf8d> erhnamdjim, does it umount or is it not?
<iLLf8d> if it doesn't somethings probably keeping it open
<iLLf8d> try using lsof to see what it might be
<erhnamdjim> umount unmounts it fine. In fact, the context menu works too. It's just that KDE doesn't seem to notice the fact
<iLLf8d> erhnamdjim, dunno i'm not a kde guru sorry
<erhnamdjim> The forums seem to show other people having the same problem, and one post seemed to indicate that it was a problem with KDE 3.4 rather than Kubuntu. I was just hoping that someone on the channel might know for sure
<iLLf8d> theres like 3 of us up
<erhnamdjim> Where are all the EMEA kubuntu users? :-)
<nikkia> right, release done, emails sent, a little less stress present :)
<nikkia> with 15 minutes to spare, too ! :)
<Tm_T> uh oh
<Tm_T> any news about 2.6.12 kernel?
<uniqwork> nikkia: your project done? :)
<nikkia> uniq, its not completed, there are outstanding issues before public release
<nikkia> uniq, but we promised them an interim build this morning
<nikkia> the public release is supposed to be July 1, which is when they ship the machines to their customers
<uniqwork> ah.. ok :)
<nikkia> uniq, once i'm done on this, i get to work on an internal project for the rest of the year
<nikkia> which should be a LOT less stressful
<Choubaka> What project is this?
<uniqwork> nikkia: sounds nice :)
<nikkia> i've been working on high profile public projects since december, both with pretty much 100% crunch time
<nikkia> Choubaka: i write software for video gambling terminals
<Choubaka> I see.
<nikkia> this particular project was a roulette terminal for the spanish market
<nikkia> so that what i do doesn't seem quite so off topic, i will point out that the company is using debian + java as their environment :)
* mrmanic is away (going offline)
<uniqwork> gah.. nothing to do at work.. going home.
<andrea> hey all
<Tm_T> hi kids
* nikkia ignores tm_t as she's definitely not a kid, so he can't be talking to her
<ztonzy> hi :)
<ztonzy> I have trouble letting kdm autostart 
<ztonzy> it just loads a non X login prompt
<Tm_T> nikkia: ;p
<apokryphos> ztonzy: hey :). Is kdm the default Display Manager?
<apokryphos> and, do you have the latest version? I recall previous versions being buggy like that
<Tm_T> apokryphos: well, if you install kubuntu, yes and yes(?)
<apokryphos> Tm_T: Not if you had Ubuntu and then installed Kubuntu, necessarily (as ztonzy here did)
<ztonzy> apokryphos, yes it is
<ztonzy> apokryphos, no, other way around...from start
<Tm_T> =)
<apokryphos> ?
<apokryphos> Your KDM might be bust, then. Does GDM work fine?
<Tm_T> or display drivers are wrecked
<ztonzy> apokryphos, I have told the system NOT to use GDM as bootmanager
<ztonzy> I can read that in prompt, system tells me that
<Tm_T> ehm hm
<apokryphos> Tm_T: I don't think it's that... a lot of people were having this same problem not too long ago. I recall upgrading KDM at the time and it didn't work
<apokryphos> I'm on a different installation now, so not sure if upgrading it would've helped
<ztonzy> hmm, how to fix it?
<ztonzy> before I even tried to uninstall GDM, but it didn't help
<apokryphos> I've only really got two thoughts, (i) remove (and purge) kdm, and then try to reinstall, (ii) or report a bug and use GDM in the meanwhile
<apokryphos> nah, it's not down to GDM, I'm pretty sure.
<ztonzy> but if I kill kdm now...X will crash, right ?
<apokryphos> kdm's not running, is it?
<apokryphos> you said it took you to login prompt..
<ztonzy> yes
<ztonzy> but I typed 'sudo kdm'  for start and run me as user and X
<apokryphos> and then what did you type?
<apokryphos> oh
<ztonzy> as autologin for me as user
<apokryphos> if kdm is working like that, then I guess we could just put it to autostart in some x file
<apokryphos> now, if I had only an idea which one it was ;-). I'll try to find out, hold on.
<ztonzy> maybe easiest to re-install it all :P
<apokryphos> Might just ask in #ubuntu, hold on
<Mez> whats the prob with kdm?
<ztonzy> Mez, read above :)
<Mez> yeah - lots of confusig stuff... someone explai to me simply so i dont have to read MASSES of backlogs
<ztonzy> ztonzy hi :)
<ztonzy> ztonzy I have trouble letting kdm autostart 
<ztonzy> ztonzy it just loads a non X login prompt
<ztonzy> :)
<ztonzy> small explain
<apokryphos> ztonzy: try selecting it by typing update-alternatives --config x-session-manager
<apokryphos> (oh, with sudo of course)
<ztonzy> selecting ?
<uniq> ztonzy: 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure kdm' and 'sudo invoke-rc.d kdm defaults' can also help you.
<Mez> ztonzt - check if /etc/init.d/kdm exists
<insanekane> uniq: what is this invoke-rc.d ? what does it do ?
<ztonzy> uniq, I do wonder if I didnt do that yesterday with help from someone in here
<insanekane> uniq: is it better than /etc/init.d/kdm ?
<ztonzy> Mez, ok
<Mez> does it?
<uniq> sorry, make that 'sudo update-rc.d kdm defaults'
<ztonzy> Mez, yes
<uniq> insanekane: invoke-rc.d is for starting, stopping and restarting services.
<Mez> ztonzy, type
<uniq> insanekane: it does basically the same as /etc/init.d/kdm something.
<Mez> sudo /etc/init.d/kdm start
<ztonzy> Mez, hmm why? I am in X
<ztonzy> what will happen ?
<ztonzy> I dont want to kick X ;)
<apokryphos> The problem is that KDM can potentially start, it just doesn't autostart
<ztonzy> correct
<apokryphos> did you try that update-alternatives?
<ztonzy> now I did:
<ztonzy> *+    1        /usr/bin/gnome-session      2        /usr/bin/startkde
<apokryphos> KDM is not selected there it seems...
<apokryphos> did you select 2?
<ztonzy> between  gdm/kdm ?  
<ztonzy> yes
<ztonzy> when I re-installed KDE (or kubuntu when we chatted about it)  yes I selected KDM
<apokryphos> Just now, though, when you typed that command, was the * on 1 there?
<ztonzy> *+    1        /usr/bin/gnome-session
<ztonzy> yes
<ztonzy>       2        /usr/bin/startkde
<apokryphos> is it on 2 now?
<ztonzy> no
<ztonzy> it is the star on #1
<apokryphos> select for it to go on 2
<apokryphos> and I think that should do it...
<ztonzy> aah
<ztonzy> I selected 2 and did the command again, and the star is in front of #2  now :)  thanks!
<ztonzy> I hope it will work
<ztonzy> btw
<apokryphos> :)
<ztonzy> I tried to get aMSN to run....oh man, what a work!
<apokryphos> don't use that :P. Kopete is great
<ztonzy> until last...I could login and run...but only when none was online at my buddy-list...if they were, aMSN crashed
<ztonzy> apokryphos, yah...wanted to test webcamera to windows users though
<apokryphos> oh. aMSN has support for it? Cool.
<apokryphos> I'll try it out now (aMSN)
<ztonzy> in CVS version
<insanekane> uniq: oho ... is it possible for me to do the "configure network interfaces ..." thing after kdm starts ?
<insanekane> uniq: i need to get up the GUI asap
<apokryphos> yup
<ztonzy> apokryphos, it is difficult to get it to run, with tcl/tk and all
<uniq> insanekane: sure, use update-rc.d
<apokryphos> insanekane: I don't know why, but that thing *always* failed on the first time for me. Telling it to retry always seems to work
<apokryphos> ztonzy: cvs version might explain why it crashes, then
<apokryphos> (that's using DHCP, that is)
<ztonzy> apokryphos, well, I had hard times to get latest version run too (not CVS...stable... 0.94)
<insanekane> apokryphos: hmm
<insanekane> uniq: how ? what does update-rc.d do ? does it compute the dependencies of the startup scripts ?
<apokryphos> ztonzy: just got it from repos and it seems to work fine here
<insanekane> apokryphos: same for me btw, it just timeouts after a long time, and i have to manually run dhclient to get my network up ... strange
<uniq> insanekane: no, it simply manages the symlinks in /etc/rc?.d
<insanekane> uniq: oh right
<ztonzy> apokryphos, hm ok
<uniq> insanekane: you can try 'ksysv' it's apt-getable. does the same graphically.
<insanekane> uniq: actually, im looking for a more lasting solution :) im deriving my own distro from kubuntu ...
<insanekane> uniq: and looking at things like splash screen and also getting the GUI asap after the power button is switched on
<uniq> insanekane: take a look at bootsplash then.
<insanekane> uniq: i took a look at splashy ... still a lot of work to be done there
<insanekane> uniq: bootsplash requires kernel patches correct ?
<uniq> yes.
<insanekane> uniq: i want to maintain as much compatibility with Kubuntu as possible ... i really dont want to muck up the kernel :)
<insanekane> im waiting for the masters here to patch the kernel for me ;)
<insanekane> (which i hope is in breezy)
<insanekane> btw, anyone got kusers to work ?
<ralf> what is the breezy default compiler?
<insanekane> so far, i have not had luck to add any user using kusers
<insanekane> ralf: gcc4.0 i think
<ralf> insanekane: and it compiles all packages?
<ralf> how many ftbfs gcc4 makes?
<uniq> a few. but they are beeing fixed by the great motu team.
<uniq> and others. :)
<ralf> motu?
<uniq> ?? motu
<kinfo> [MOTU]  Masters of the Universe are the brave souls who try to keep your universe in shape. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU
<ralf> tnx
<ralf> there are breezy live cd available?
<uniq> !learn FTBFS Fails To Build From Source
<kinfo> Inprinted FTBFS (memory injection successful)
<uniq> ralf not that i'm aware of.
<ralf> and breezy actually is in freeze?
<uniq> no. don't think so.
<insanekane> uniq: know of any plans to add a splash screen to breezy ?
<uniq> http://udu.wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDownUnder/BreezyGoals
* nikkia returns
<_buz> whats teh roadmap for breezy, anyway
<_buz> i mean  bseidesa october release
<Tm_T> uniq: oh, seb128 aka sebr?
<Tm_T> hmm
<Tm_T> nah, looks like different person
* Tm_T can't wait Kubuntu breezy goals =)
<uniq> insanekane: http://udu.wiki.ubuntu.com/USplash
<ztonzy> apokryphos, thanks for help
<ztonzy> bbl!
<torz> hello, I've got a really minor question.
<Tm_T> shoot
<torz> I just installed Kubuntu and trying to adjust the size of the icon size. I've changed it with kcontrol but the change isnt reflecting.
<Tm_T> iconsize in where? konqi?
<torz> the icons in konqueror arnt just wanting to change
<torz> yep
<Tm_T> oh, konqi has its own settings ;)
<torz> ah
<torz> kind of suspected that heh
<Tm_T> menu -> view -> icon size ;p
<nikkia> torz, tbh, i've never been really happy with the icon size controls in the control centre, they're not particularly obvious as to which control changes which set of icons
<torz> damn it! so simple
<torz> nikkita: yeah i thought it had centralized control
<nikkia> torz, it does, but some apps ignore it :P
<torz> heh
<torz> yeah this is the first time I'm using KDE
<nikkia> torz, and then you have to play the 'is that 'main toolbar' or 'toolbar' game
<torz> I've always used Gnome
<Tm_T> yuk
<torz> heh
<Tm_T> torz: I'm glad you found the light ;--P
<torz> yeah but I'm also a Mac OS X user :p
<nikkia> torz, dear god
<nikkia> how can any OS X user bear gnome ???
<torz> in fact I'm chatting to you with OS X right now
<torz> nikkia: tell uni that :p
<torz> plus RedHat is anal with KDE and is soooo biased towards Gnome.
<nikkia> i remember my first comment on gnome, years and years ago
<nikkia> 'my god, it makes motif look pretty!'
<Tm_T> torz: RH is a huge anal itself
<torz> Tm_T: agreed.
<Tm_T> but we need those big suckers :/
<torz> RHEL eh.
<insanekane> uniq: i looked at the roadmap ... most of the entries are very GNOME-ey ...
<Tm_T> insanekane: yeah, it's Ubuntu-roadmap
<torz> and theres something random with my background image as well
<torz> I changed my taskbar to "tiny" right?
<insanekane> Tm_T: yes ... i thought though, that they would consider kubuntu as well :)
<Tm_T> insanekane: you should wait Kubuntu-roadmap to get some KDE related ;)
<uniq> insanekane: there is a kubunturoadmap too. 
<insanekane> uniq: oh right :) silly me ...
<nikkia> torz, the only thing wrong with kubuntu, for a OS X user, is the default 'bottom' position for the panel
<uniq> http://udu.wiki.ubuntu.com/KubuntuRoadmap
<nikkia> ubuntu defaults gnome's to the top, kubuntu should with KDE's too :P
<Tm_T> bottoms up!
<torz> then I specified my own image for a background and theres a significant black line where the task bar used to cover
<Tm_T> nikkia: no!
<nikkia> (altho it only takes like 0.5 seconds to fix :)
<Tm_T> nikkia: no Gnome defaults please, just stick in KDE world ;)
<torz> is "Centered Maxpect" the same as "Stretch"?
<insanekane> uniq: seen on KubuntuRoadmap -> "Kubuntu is already the best GNU/Linux distribution available." :)
<nikkia> torz, no
<nikkia> torz, it'd be called 'stretch' if it was :P
<torz> mmmm
<nikkia> torz, maxpect retains the correct aspect ratio, iirc
<insanekane> uniq: i hope they do not mean "KDE desktop distribution"
<torz> mmm wheres the stretch option grrr
<nikkia> torz, 'scaled'
<uniq> insanekane: you have to belive in what you're working on :)
<torz> cant see it
<torz> I'm looking at Options
<nikkia> torz, it should be just under 'tiled maxpect' i think
<torz> which has Position, Colors, and blending
<nikkia> torz, in 'position' choose 'scaled'
<torz> uhhh
<torz> yep I did it
<torz> but still no difference
<insanekane> uniq: hehe :)
<torz> but man KDE is nice :~)
<torz> almost Mac OS X nice
<Tm_T> hm
<Tm_T> I think KDE is far better
<nikkia> tm_t, in some ways, in others, OS X is better
<Tm_T> OS X is pretty, true... but hey, where's choices?! :p
<torz> mmm I guess Ive only used KDE for only 30minutes so far so its too early to judge.
<nikkia> tm_t, OS X's benefits go beyond just prettiness, tho
<torz> with 10.4 Mac OS X has reached a new level
<Tm_T> nikkia: in some cases, yes
<nikkia> i'd rate OS X's consistancy one of its key benefits
<torz> i.e. Dashboard
<_buz> dashboard is quite useless if you ask me
<torz> and the Column view kicks arse
<torz> its pretty
<torz> and its useful
<nikkia> torz, look at superkaramba
<_buz> as a matter of fact im sitting on a mac right now
<torz> _buz: me too :~)
<_buz> but im using vnc to get to my kde ;)
<_buz> only problem is that the wlan is slightly lossy
<torz> nikkia: my background problem with KDE is solved :~), just had to logout and log back in
<Distro^Junkie> is there a problem with copying and pasting in konsole ?
<nikkia> torz, bizarre, usually changes should be instant
<nikkia> distro, only that you can't do it with the keyboard :P
<nikkia> well, you can paste with the keyboard
<Tm_T> nikkia: false
<nikkia> ctrl-c and ctrl-v don't do it tho, obviously
<Tm_T> yup
<nikkia> you might be able to setup a keyboard shortcut for copy, i haven't tried tbh
<torz> btw what controls the font size of under the icons in Konqueror? kcontrol or does it have its own thing like icon sizes
<nikkia> i like to avoid changing keyboard shortcuts, too easy to get dependant on them, then be confused when using someone else's machine
<insanekane> Distro^Junkie: use Shift+Insert or the middle mouse button to paste
<Distro^Junkie> ok thanx insanekane 
<torz> I'm going back to the basics and installing EPIC on Kubuntu :~)
<insanekane> Distro^Junkie: simply select the line with mouse to copy
<nikkia> torz, that isn't basics, that's stone-age :P
<torz> nikkia: haha
<nikkia> torz, why not just go back to ircII and complete the insanity :)
<torz> nikkia: I'm strong xchat fan you see. I started irc with BitchX back in the day.
* nikkia prefers kvirc
<torz> I still use BitchX over ssh actually
<torz> since uni doesnt allow irc traffic (arseholes)
<nikkia> torz, i've mostly switched to irsii when i need ssh/console irc
<torz> btw while I'm here what movie players do you guys recommend? I've always used mplayer but i want a change since this sytem is nice and fresh :~)
<insanekane> torz: kaffeine
<_buz> vlc, mplayer or xine
<torz> telling me to go have a coffee??
<nikkia> i use xine, but only because i can't get mplayer to play ac3, and kaffeine crashes too often
<torz> lol joking
<Shuddertrix> what _buz typed
<insanekane> torz: no :) making a suggestion ... and i hope a strong one ;)
<torz> whats the most light-weight one?
<nikkia> torz, probably mplayer
<nikkia> or 'ffplay'
<torz> agreed.
<insanekane> nikkia: ive had kaffeine crash on me ... but not after i installed kubuntu
<torz> I've always found mplayer to be good
<torz> gmplayer :~)
<nikkia> insane, it crashes almost every time i try it, for me
<Tm_T> torz: Kplayer!
<insanekane> nikkia: hmm ..
<insanekane> kmplayer
<torz> okie dokey, kaffeine is conviniently already in my system so I'll load it up.
<insanekane> but im not sure kmplayer is in any of the default repos
<insanekane> torz: haha ... :)
<torz> btw do I need to download additional codecs 
<nikkia> torz, probably
<insanekane> torz: probably :)
<torz> or is kaffeine nice enough to already have heaps of codecs
<insanekane> torz: i do believe that the codecs are available in restricted
<insanekane> torz: err .. multiverse
<nikkia> torz, i haven't looked, but i'm guessing it uses the avcodec backend
<insanekane> torz: mplayer and kaffeine share the codecs
<insanekane> torz: or should i say mplayer and xine
<nikkia> insane, that depends on how each is built
<_buz> kaffeine on ubuntu uses xine afik
<nikkia> you CAN build mplayer without avodec support, though you'd probably be insane to do so
<nikkia> avcodec
<insanekane> nikkia: u mentioned me ?? ;)
<torz> mmmmmmmm kunbuntu doesnt automount cds????
<torz> ah my bad
<torz> it was me
<torz> put the cd in a bung way
<insanekane> torz: not automount ...but it does show up in media:/
<insanekane> LOL
<nikkia> 'bung way' ? i do not want to know....
<nikkia> lets just say, i had flashbacks to beavis and butthead :P
<torz> hmmmm file arnt appearing in /media/cdrom
<torz> *files
<torz> this stuffed up
<torz> this is stuffed up
<insanekane> umm ?
<insanekane> try /media/hd<partitionnumber>
<martinjh99> Is there any way that you can install kdm without kubuntu-default-settings?  I prefer KDM to GDM but am not keen on the Kubuntu default settings...
<torz> damn even bigger problem
<torz> kubuntu never asked me to set a root password
<Shuddertrix> torz: use sudo with your password.
<insanekane> i dont think that kdm has kubuntu-deault-settings as a dep ... maybe try --force ??
<uniq> kdm has kubuntu-default-settings as a dep.
<insanekane> torz: in Kubuntu, we use sudo :)
<insanekane> uniq: oho ...
<martinjh99> It does at least on Hoary...
<torz> ah huh!
<torz> its just disabled eh
<Shuddertrix> yes
<insanekane> uniq: where is the best place to set the default KDE encoding and locale ? I also need to set input method settings ... top of /usr/bin/startkde ?
<Shuddertrix> 'sudo passwd root' to set a root password if you have your heart set on it.
<chx> hi
<uniq> martinjh99: you can be evil and edit the /var/lib/dpkg/status file. find kdm's entry and remove the depend there. but it's -strongly- not recommended. it can seriously break your system if you do something wrong.
<Mez> hmm... 
<uniq> insanekane: just for KDE? 
<Mez> how do i get my ~/.bashrc to run automatically when i load a konsole
<martinjh99> uniq> Not a good idea... 
<uniq> insanekane: i'd suggest setting all the environment variables in /etc/environment if you can. 
<uniq> martinjh99: no, it's not a good idea unless you really know what you're doing.
<insanekane> uniq: excellent, thanks :)
<martinjh99> Mez>Should work straight off as soon as you open a konsole window.
<Mez> weird
<martinjh99> Uniq>Think I'll give that one a miss...
<uniq> :)
<insanekane> uniq: btw, I have 3 machines running Kubuntu in the most prestigious research libraries in Kerala, and one of the finest of India :)
<uniq> insanekane: great :)
<insanekane> uniq: basically, the library runs on Kubuntu now, as a result of one of my specialized library automation systems
<uniq> cool :)
<insanekane> uniq: acually, i was proud to install it :)
<torz> i fixed my mounting problem but mmmm had to manually do it... (hence I needed root)
* Shuddertrix has installed kubuntu on all the computers at the labs at the school :D
<torz> although I really shouldnt have to # mount -t iso9660 /dev/hdc /media/cdrom   every time
<insanekane> haah .. cool :)
<Shuddertrix> now, it's all of them, even the emacs/ibooks
<insanekane> torz: hmm .. u shouldnt really have to ... media:/ ioslave does it for you
<uniq> torz: make sure you have the 'pmount' package installed.
<insanekane> torz: i have so far not needed to mount cds with console, and after a small change to pmount, neither for hard disks
<torz> uhhh kaffeine isnt bad at all. Nice program
<insanekane> uniq: isnt that installed by default in hoary ?
<torz> starting to like KDE :~)
<martinjh99> Talking of mounting CD's how can I change it so I can run programs off em...  They are mounted noexec I think...
<insanekane> torz: haha :)
<uniq> insanekane: hey.. can i have the source with your pmount changes please? 
<martinjh99> Torz>Now you liked KDE...? ;)  I have lked KDE since1.x...
<insanekane> uniq: emm ... sure, but its so small, id rather tell you what to comment out ;)
<insanekane> uniq: btw, i have read that the change i have made, is not recommended due to security ..
<uniq> insanekane: don't remember 
<uniq> gah.
<uniq> don't remember if pmount is installed by default or not.
<torz> martinjh99: I'm still a OS X guy but meh KDE isnt bad so far.
<insanekane> ok
<torz> I've only used KDE for 1hr so far :~)
<insanekane> LOL
<torz> too early to judge
<uniq> insanekane: haven't had a look at the pmount source my self.. but i could need that feature at work.
<insanekane> torz: google for io-slaves, and u will like it more :)
<martinjh99> Torz>Never used OSx or any mac os to be honest...
<torz> insanekane: okie dokey
<insanekane> uniq: sure, its simple enough ...
<torz> io-slaves eh
<uniq> insanekane: ok. then don't bother with the source :)
<torz> I'm running it on my ex router as well! Pentium3 550MHz
<torz> and its running super nice
<chx> I have a lame question. the wiki says about eclipse: Actually these breezy packages should build fine for Hoary too. You can probably just apt-get source them and let it rip.
<torz> I was told that KDE is heavy as hell but man! it sure isnt
<chx> is there something to RTFM?
<insanekane> torz: yes, ioslaves ... u can also check Help in Kubuntu to learn more about each io-slave
<torz> insanekane: sure will. At the moment I'm just amazed with how fine it runs on P3 550MHz.
<torz> which shows how Kununtu isnt a dog at all
<Distro^Junkie> what version of openoffice are we at now ?
<Distro^Junkie> can we get 2.0 yet ?
<KaiL_> openoffice.org2
<martinjh99> Openoffice is still at 1.1.4 there is a version of 2.0Beta in Universe I think - Its not the latest Beta though.
<KaiL_> some beta
<torz> 2.0 with Database :~) I'm interested as well
<torz> hopefully it'll eat MS Access
<insanekane> martinjh99: its not  .... but its very very nice :)
<martinjh99> True - Using latest beta on Windows...
<chx> hmmm when I last tried OO2 (M59 me thinks) it eat all my memory and panicked the kernel...
<martinjh99> Should be better is now on 109 or there abouts...
<chx> oh
<martinjh99> Should download the latest one for Linux...
<martinjh99> I am looking forward to KDE4...  Sounds like there is some new and interesting goodies on the way...
<torz> do you guys know how edit the options in context click (right click)? I want to add konsole in it
<insanekane> right click ?
<torz> *how to
<insanekane> right click where ? on desktop ?
<torz> yep
<insanekane> hmm
<torz> like Gnome... the first choice you have is the terminal
<insanekane> not sure if you can ... but probably via .desktop files
<torz> which is nice
<Tm_T> torz: rightclick on desktop -> configure -> 
<torz> ah huh
<Tm_T> behaviour -> right button -> custom menu -> customize it ;p
<Tm_T> too damn simple
<torz> wooooooooo
<torz> cool!
<torz> thanks a lot
<Tm_T> torz: but, why you need Konsole in there?
<Tm_T> you can keep it open all the time
<Tm_T> like I do, all 6(?)
<torz> Tm_T: true that but I'm soooo used to it being there
<Tm_T> heh
<Distro^Junkie> hey Tm_T what do you use when grabbing from svn ?
<uniq> well.. dinner.
<insanekane> Distro^Junkie: eSvn is nice and easy :)
<Distro^Junkie> what about all the tools for say making amarok install 
<Distro^Junkie> I know i need gcc and autoconf
<Distro^Junkie> and automake
<nikkia> last time i built amarok, i think it needed a specific (old) version of automake, at that
<martinjh99> Distro^Junkie - apt-get install build-essential
<uniq> if you do 'apt-cache showsrc amarok' you get an idea about what you need.
<Distro^Junkie> thanx martinjh99 that's what I was looking for
<martinjh99> NP - DJ
<Distro^Junkie> hmmm what headers did you need martinjh99 
<Distro^Junkie> ?
<Distro^Junkie> checking for X... configure: error: Can't find X includes. Please check your installation and add the correct paths!
<martinjh99> Haven't compiled Amarok DJ...  Tend to compile KDE styles ;)
<martinjh99> xlibs-dev I think or something like it..
<Distro^Junkie> k found it
<nikkia> x-dev these days
<Tm_T> Distro^Junkie: Konsole: svn up blah blah
<Tm_T> nikkia: unsermake rocks
<torz> damn kubuntu doesnt install gcc by default?
<nikkia> torz, no, and i found even when i had installed it, it didn't set up a default symlink for /usr/bin/g++
<torz> nikkia: is there a nice kubuntu package website where i can download it from
<nikkia> ie, it just left g++ as /usr/bin/g++-3.4 or something like that
<torz> ah
<torz> yuck
<torz> ln -s
<nikkia> torz, just chose it in your package manager of choice :)
<torz> yum?
<nikkia> torz, yeah, thats what i ended up doing, it might have been fixed now tho
<torz> nikkia: what package manager do you recommend?
* nikkia shrugs
<nikkia> i use aptitude, but that's me
<torz> since you seem to have been using kubuntu for a while
<torz> okay
<nikkia> not that long, actually
<nikkia> only about a month, 6 weeks maybe, before that i was a knoppix user
<Tm_T> heh
<Tm_T> apt from Konsole <3
<nikkia> tm_t, i find apt to be too painful when something 'doesn't quite go right'
<nikkia> eg, 'ok, i'm going to remove 4000 packages, including all of X, all of kde, all of gnome...' :)
<nikkia> ('argh, i only asked to upgrade vim!!!'
<torz> nikkia: I'll just use whats already there
<torz> kynaptic or whatever
<nikkia> torz, i found kynaptic painful, tbh
<torz> lol
<torz> bummer
<martinjh99> Torz> I prefer Synaptic...
<nikkia> it doesn't have all the features of synaptic
<torz> does Synaptic come with Kubuntu?
<KaiL_> torz: apt-get install synaptic
<KaiL_> then yes .)
<torz> hahaha
<martinjh99> Yup - Just apt-get install synaptic will pull some gnome libs but not many
<nikkia> you'll probably end up with a full set of gnome libs over time anyway :P
<torz> martinjh99: you say it like its a bad thing :p
<nikkia> there's always *somethign* you want that needs them
<martinjh99> Nahh not really just warning you... ;)
<martinjh99> Like GIMP, Firefox for eg
<torz> oh right
<nikkia> martin, why would people want gimp or firefox ? :P
<Distro^Junkie> hy what's the kde headers named ?
<torz> firefox is nice
<nikkia> distro, kdelibs4-dev ?
<Distro^Junkie> firefox is awesome
<torz> nikkia: you dont like firefox?
<martinjh99> Well I prefer Firefox to Konq...
<nikkia> torz, it was 'humour'
<nikkia> not very good humour, but humour
<torz> kamil vs thunder bird, how bout that?
<nikkia> torz, gimp and firefox run on my machine pretty much 100% of the time
<torz> thunderbird more rather
<nikkia> usually several instances of each
<Distro^Junkie> nm found them 
* nikkia even writes gimp scripts occasionally :P
<torz> damn Kubuntu for not having gcc! can't do anything without it
<nikkia> only when i positively have to, mind you :)
<martinjh99> torz> apt-get install build-essential - That installs the compiler, make and other needed compiling things,,
<nikkia> (which is usually after about the 400th time in a row doing the same mindlessly repetitive task, such as turning off layers :)
<torz> ah sounds good
<martinjh99> Doesnt install any headers you have to foind those yourself depending on what you are compiling...
<torz> yep
<rodolfo> hi, is it possible/suggested to upgrade to kde 3.4.1?
<martinjh99> Yup you can do it -you need to add another line to sources.list can't remember what it is off hand at the moment.
<martinjh99> Anyone know if you can have a connection to 2 servers at once with Konversation..?
<Distro^Junkie> was lame taken out of the repo ?
<Distro^Junkie> can't seem to download it
<martinjh99> Not a clue...
<Distro^Junkie> backports still up ?
<martinjh99> DJ BAckports is still about yeah...  backports.ubuntuforums.org
<Distro^Junkie> ahh that's why I got mirrormax as the backport
<martinjh99> Thats the homepage!  My mirror is ftp2.caliu.info
<Distro^Junkie> ok found that martinjh99 
<Distro^Junkie> thanx alot
<martinjh99> No worries mate
<martinjh99> Catch ya all later
<insanekane> martinjh99: yes you can connect to more than 1 IRC server
<martinjh99> Hows that just another /server command?
<Distro^Junkie> crap how do I add that in sources.list
<martinjh99> DJ sudo nano -w /etc/apt/sources.list ;)
<Distro^Junkie> what's the line I put in ?
<martinjh99> deb http://ftp2.caliu.info/backports/ hoary-backports main universe multiverse restricted 
<martinjh99> deb http://ftp2.caliu.info/backports/ hoary-extras main universe multiverse restricted 
<martinjh99> deb http://ftp2.caliu.info/backports/ hoary-backports-staging main universe multiverse restricted  
<martinjh99> deb http://ftp2.caliu.info/backports/ hoary-extras-staging main universe multiverse restricted  
<martinjh99> Thats my entries...
<Distro^Junkie> ok
<martinjh99> You just need to work out where your mirrors are...
<troy> anyone using the radeon express 200 vid chip successfully?
<spierrel> Hi,
* nikkia mumbles about incorrect package descriptions
<spierrel> Hi, I am currently building packages of kexi for kubuntu ...
<spierrel> Are there people interested to test and check the result?
<spierrel> PS: kexi 0.9
<Riddell> spierrel: we have kexi packages, they're just stuck in the build daemons
<torz> I need serious help with kppp fellows
* troy wonders how many teeth he'll have to pull to get this hardware working
<torz> The problem is pretty random. I managed get kppp to connect to my isp but as soon as I click "continue" i get an error: Exit Status: 1
<torz> The problem is pretty random. I managed get kppp to connect to my isp but as soon as I click "continue" i get an error: Exit Status: 1
<torz> The problem is pretty random. I managed get kppp to connect to my isp but as soon as I click "continue" i get an error: Exit Status: 1
<torz> The problem is pretty random. I managed get kppp to connect to my isp but as soon as I click "continue" i get an error: Exit Status: 1
<torz> oops
<torz> my bad
<torz> The remote system is required to authenticate itself.
<torz> but I couldnt find any suitable secret (password) for it to use to do so.
<torz> thats the error I get :~(
<troy> try creating a new Account in kppp to get the default settings.  looks like a config error of somesort
<torz> mmm I have :~(
<nikkia> torz, sounds like a CHAP issue
<nikkia> torz, there's probably documentation on setting up CHAP authentication somewhere on the net
<spierrel> Riddell: Is it possible to wonload them to test?
<torz> CHAP eh
<nikkia> basically, you need to configure chap-secrets in /etc/ppp
<torz> okie dokie
<nikkia> torz, there are 3 main methods of authenticating PPP
<Riddell> spierrel: apt-get source kexi  in breezy
<troy> nikkia: kppp is supposed to take care of that...
<nikkia> 1) is the usual login/password, 2) CHAP, and 3) PAP
<nikkia> CHAP and PAP both rely on sending ppp configuration packets after connection and ppp is up and running, that ask the server/client to authenticate
<nikkia> troy, it does, sort of
<chx> hi. is there a way to mount a filesystem through (S)FTP ?
<nikkia> troy, some ISPs send funnily formatted usernames that somehow don't confuse MS PPP systems, but DO confuse pppd/kppp
<uniq> nikkia: you had a ipod right? 
<nikkia> uniq, yeah
<troy> chx: in kde you don't need to... just use sftp:// from any file dialog/browser, etc.
<uniq> nikkia: up for testing the shiny new and cleaned up ipodslave? 
<nikkia> uniq, and its 'have' unless you know something i don't about when i went to the bank earlier :P
* nikkia checks her jacket pocket
<nikkia> uniq, tbh, ipodslave does me no good...
<chx> troy: it's a wide world outside of KDE
<nikkia> uniq, i didn't realise until i tested it yesterday, that it doesn't support AAC files
<nikkia> uniq, and all my music is in AAC
<chx> troy: it'd be great if I could mount whatever kio supports...
<troy> chx: true enough... there are a few projects that are working on something quite like that, however the names escape me at the moment
<uniq> nikkia: ok.. but just to test the package? :)
<nikkia> uniq, ok
<torz> nikkia: mmm I see
<troy> chx: http://kde.ground.cz/tiki-index.php?page=KIO+Fuse+Gateway
<nikkia> uniq, have you uploaded it to the usual place ?
<nikkia> no, obviously not :P
<torz> nikkia: so what do you suggest I do? look around google?
<uniq> nikkia: the i386 package is building as we speak. i'll ping you when it's there. just realized i compiled it locally.. and that's ppc.
<troy> chx: as you can see, the work involved in this case far outweighs the real benefits for the casual user :)
<uniq> nikkia: i'll tell you when it's done.
<nikkia> torz, reading this may help: http://www.faqs.org/docs/linux_network/x-087-2-ppp.authentication.html
<chx> troy: does the Ubuntu kernel support FUSE by default?
<troy> chx: not by default, no
<troy> chx: but it's just a module, so you don't have to rebuild the kernel or anything
<nikkia> torz, what you'll probably find, though, is that your ppp target is sending you junk auth requests, BT do for example, and you have to 'force' it to use the username your ISP supplied
<nikkia> torz, there's an option in pppd's config that tells it what CHAP authentication username to tell the remote end you want to use is
<torz> righto
<torz> reading time :~)
<troy> chx: you can use fuse without kio (still supports a lot of things)... see http://sourceforge.net/projects/fuse/
<troy> chx: the fuse-kio bridge docs are out of date anyway... not sure if it's actively maintained
<torz> nikkia: I'm starting to think using wvdial will be easier
<troy> does anyone know why IDE would be really slow using the ATI chipset? (and/or how to fix)
<troy> morning aaron :)
<nikkia> troy, most likely its using PIO
<troy> and as I'm new to *ubuntu, what is the recommended way to get a recent kernel?
* troy has used a combination of slackware and freebsd for the last five years.... 
<penguinboy> troy just type at terminal:  sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<uniq> troy: you can get the source from kernel.org and use the config from /boot/ too compile it.
<uniq> -o
<troy> uniq: don't really feel like compiling it... just want a recent package
<uniq> troy: the most recent you find is the almost-2.6.12 in breezy.
<uniq> afaik.
<troy> uniq: what do I need to add to my sources.list (or is there a FAQ someplace)
<uniq> troy: i woundn't suggest upgrading to breezy.
<chx> OK, I am trying to get FUSE working
* troy wishes chx luck
<chx> it's a kernel module, do I need to download and configure the whole kernel tree?
* chx hopes not
<nikkia> this may seem like a silly question
<nikkia> but is there a way to do redirected IO with sudo ?
<troy> chx: depends how the package is set up... in some cases, you just need the kernel headers around
<chx> checking kernel source directory... Not found <= hm, I'll need this. 
<chx> Is there a separate source for -k7 kernel or how do I get the same kernel ?
<uniq> nikkia: redirect how? 
<troy> uniq: is it safe to pull just a kernel from breezy and stick into hoary?
<uniq> nikkia: i386 packages at http://frode.kde.no/ubuntu/ipodslave/
<nikkia> uniq as in command > output, where output is in a dir only root can write to
<uniq> troy: i do it with powerpc. don't know for i386.
<troy> uniq: well, if it break, the only thing I've lost is some time :)
<_nate_> nikkia, have you tried sudo "command > output"
<_nate_> nikkia, or something similar?
<torum> nikkia: I flagged kppp
<torum> nikkia: but if you ctcp me, you will see that I'm using Kubuntu :~)
<torum> I used wvdial instead
<uniq> nikkia: sudo sh -c "your command > bah"
<Choubaka> :|
<Choubaka> what's wrong with sudo command > bah?
<uniq> it'll redirect the output with user permissions.. not root.
<Choubaka> hmm
<nikkia> uniq, which package do you want me to test?
<nikkia> ipodslave or ipodslave-dev ?
<uniq> ipodslave
<uniq> ipodslave-dev is just development headers.
<nikkia> still seems to work
<nikkia> is there any significant difference ?
<uniq> no. just packaging changes.
<chx> the trick for FUSE install is: install the relevant kernel-headers package. for me , its linux-headers-2.6.10-5-k7
<chx> where should I report that fuse-source package actually depends on linux-headers?
<troy> should be common sense
<chx> troy: oh come on
<troy> when building a kernel module, you need the kernel headers :)
<troy> same thing happens for ATI drivers, etc.
<chx> troy: Oh yes. This is Linux. After you have done , and blow one hour with something it's trivial indeed
<chx> last night when I was installing grub for 1.5 hours
<troy> sorry, sometimes I forget what user level experiences are like... I last used a real package-based distro in like... 1999 :)
<chx> after it I was unable to tell why did it lasted so long
<troy> or whenever mandrake 7 existed... :P
<troy> yesterday I installed ubuntu on my girlfriend's laptop, after searching for a desktop distro of good reputation...
<troy> and so today, I'm playing with it on my amd64 system
<troy> so far, am impressed
<hon> is there any kdm theme featuring user photos?
<insanekane> hon: kubuntu splash :)
<insanekane> hon: u can change the logos in the login manager in control centre
<hon> oops! I instantly changed the kubuntu splash to the gear
<hon> so I'll check kubuntu splash now. thanks
<chx> without logging out and in how can I get Linux to reread which groups I belong to?
<ztonzy> hmm
<ztonzy> why wont some jpg gif and just some particular just show up in filewindow in konqueror
<ztonzy> while others dont
<insanekane> maybe because they are evil ?
<ztonzy> uh ?
<uniq> like previews or show up at all? 
<ztonzy> previews works...
<ztonzy> as icons in filewindow...but when doubleclick for higher size 
<ztonzy> that some but some doesn't
<troy> what source should I be using for a most-recent kernel (I have very new hardware, needs additional support over 2.6.10)
<uniq> troy: didn't the one from breezy work? 
<troy> don't know the sources to get it ;)
<troy> looking through FAQ's are leading around in big ole' circles...
<troy> and also, if I add breezy sources, does that in any way inhibit my hoary sources? (I've never used a deb based distro before)
<uniq> ?? p.u.c
<kinfo> [p.u.c]  http://packages.ubuntu.com
<uniq> there you can search for files and packages.
<troy> that's what I needed, thx :)
<uniq> you want to go to http://packages.ubuntu.com/breezy/newpkg_main to find your kernel.
<uniq> http://packages.ubuntu.com/breezy/devel/linux-headers-2.6.12-2-686 this maybe? 
<uniq> ehm.. no sorry.
<mart> nah, need an image
<uniq> not linux-headers :)
<uniq> http://packages.ubuntu.com/breezy/base/linux-image-2.6.12-2-686 - there. if you have a 686 compatible cpu.
<Tm_T> uh oh
<Tm_T> so there's 2.6.12 packages already?!
<troy> I'm assuming I need to grab image, headers, and restricted-modules for that kernel version?
<uniq> you only need the image to make it run. restricted-modules depends on your hardware.. headers is just for development.
<Tm_T> ie if you have to compile modules etc
<uniq> things like that.
<Tm_T> like I have to do
<uniq> looks like you also need a updated version of initrd-tools.
<uniq> that should be it.
<troy> I'm going to try to get into irc from the kubuntu box... my router doesn't always like that...
<troy> brb
<Neuromantik> are the ubuntuforums resolving for anyone ?
<uniq> ubuntuforums.org has address 64.21.33.9
<CavalierBob> Neuromantik: not for me.
<Neuromantik> great
<Neuromantik> ty ;)
<hussam> Neuromantik: ubuntuforums won't open here
<Neuromantik> trying to work out sound
<Neuromantik> INEED THE FORUMS ... ELSE i'LL BOTHER EVERYONE HERE
<uniq> it's my cache.. actually.. checking with outside nameservers and it won't resolve.
<Neuromantik> oops
<Neuromantik> sorry for the caps lock
<Neuromantik> is it normal for kubuntu not to have sound (even though alsamixer shows the proper device) after installing ?
<uniq> no, that's not normal.
<Neuromantik> hmm
<Neuromantik> I know my sound works... was working in gentoo and winxp no problem
<Neuromantik> but kubuntu is just driving me insane
<Neuromantik> well ... anyone have an idea... lspci shows 0000:01:08.0 Multimedia audio controller: Creative Labs SB Audigy (rev 04), alsamixer shows the proper device and the channels are not muted//
<Neuromantik> yet... no sound is coming out of my speakers
<troy_> alright... should I follow the whole dependancy chain? (libc, etc.? or will I be okay?)
<CavalierBob> Neuromantik: I have odd probs where the aRts daemon (artsd) can't find my sound device sometimes. No reason for it..sometimes several reboots needed.
<Neuromantik> CavalierBob, hmm
<Neuromantik> even killall -9 artsd hasn't helped
<Neuromantik> and setting kde to use alsa..
<Neuromantik> ok .. will try a reboot
<Neuromantik> still nothing
<troy_> what is the command to update a package (assuming I've manually fetched the deb)
* troy_ still learning this whole deb thing
<uniq> dpkg -i package.deb
<troy_> cool
<Tm_T> I won't say a thing
<Neuromantik> generally ... when dealing with (k)ubuntu... it's best to use the specific ubuntu packages is it not ?
<uniq> yes.
<Neuromantik> this sound issue has me stumped
<Neuromantik> even xmms is behaving as if I have working sound
<Neuromantik> i.e.
* Neuromantik (Playing) Johann Sebastian Bach (Berliner Saxophon Quartett) - Contrapunctus 2 (0:39/5:56)
<Neuromantik> yet nothing from the speaks.... oss, alsa
<Neuromantik> all the same (non) resultds
<troy_> Tm_T: I'm coming from a long unix history, and never touched a deb in my life :)
<CavalierBob> Neuromantik: That's the same prob I see when the daemon barfs on my sound device...evrything looks good but no sound.
<nikkia> Neuromantik: you have made sure the speakers are turned on, right?? :P
<Neuromantik> CavalierBob, how I wish it would just work :)
<Neuromantik> nikkia, ya
<Neuromantik> nikkia, was in gentoo last night playing with Traktor via wine on this pc
<troy_> anyway, going down for a reboot with new kernel 
* troy_ crosses fingers
<Tm_T> uh oh
<Neuromantik> CavalierBob, so ... maybe killing off artsd and restarting it enough times might just 'work' ?
<uniq> try to kill artsd and have xmms play directly to oss.. just to see if it's a artsd issue or not.
<CavalierBob> Neuromatik: I actually stop the sound server from the Control Center, reboot, restart the sound server, and, most times, it works. I have it set to autodetect there, but for awhile I was telling it to use ALSA. Now back to autodetect.
<Neuromantik> CavalierBob, reboots really shouldn't be needed
<Neuromantik> simply running killall -9 artsd && artsd &   should do the same
<Neuromantik> nope .. nogo on the oss
<Neuromantik> unix_connect: can't connect to server (unix:/tmp/mcop-neuro/localhost_localdomain-1d49-42c04599)
<Neuromantik> hmmm
<CavalierBob> Neuromantik: I know...can't explain it. Just stopping the sound server and restarting didn't seem to work for me.
<Neuromantik> weirdness :)
<Neuromantik> I feel like a newb
* Neuromantik checks /etc/hosts etc
<CavalierBob> Neuromantik: I *am* a newb, so be warned! :)
<Neuromantik> hah
<Neuromantik> what's killing me.... I know it's probably something so tiny and simple
<Neuromantik> yet where to find it... is my dilema
<Neuromantik> everything else works like a dream though
<Neuromantik> and it's fast (kubuntu)
<deadlyshadow> Can anyone help me with Baghira? :(
<deadlyshadow> The problem is that it doesn't show up in the CP or anything.
<F_for_Fragging> deadlyshadow: what do you mean with CP?
<Neuromantik> no clue on baghira... 
<mrmanic> deadlyshadow: did you install it from a deb?
<troy_> well, new kernel works... sort of.  hangs on boot while loading modules for my perfectly typical ide cd-rom
<troy_> disabled the cd-rom in bios and it boots
<mrmanic> deadlyshadow: or did you apt-get it?
<deadlyshadow> Sorry back.
<deadlyshadow> Aptitude.
<deadlyshadow> Control Panel.
<F_for_Fragging> deadlyshadow: to enable the theme you have to choose it in the Control Center under Appearence & Themes -> Theme Manager / Style
<troy_> has anyone experienced an error on boot at all similar to this (amd64): hdd: cdrom_pc_intr: The drive appears confused (ireason = 0x01)
<F_for_Fragging> deadlyshadow: ah, Control Panel... in KDe it's called the Control Center
<deadlyshadow> Yeah thats what I meant, sorry. :(
<deadlyshadow> BRB, my computer is messing up.
<Neuromantik> ok ... I'll try a reinstall
<mrmanic> deadlyshadow: I just installed it via apt-get and I see it in settings:/LookNFeel/Style and settings:/LookNFeel/Window Decorations
<mrmanic> ooh
<deadlyshadow> Sorry back. :)
<unome> what's baghira?
<mrmanic> deadlyshadow: I just installed it via apt-get and I see it in settings:/LookNFeel/Style and settings:/LookNFeel/Window Decorations
<F_for_Fragging> a window decoration for KDe which looks like the mac theme
<mrmanic> unome: it's a window decoration/style to look like osx panther
<unome> available via apt-get?
<mrmanic> yes
<mrmanic> kwin-baghira
<deadlyshadow> I don't see it. :(
<unome> I prefer authentic KDE look
<unome> any KDE looking themes available via apt-get?
<mrmanic> unome: by "Authentic KDE look", do you mean plastik?
<unome> mrmanic: any theme that dont mimic other OS's
<mrmanic> I see.
<unome> KDE is unique and should stay that way
<mrmanic> there are lots of window decorations available
<mrmanic> and widget styles too
<deadlyshadow> OH, I see.
* unome try to avoids compiling scripts from kde-look.org
<deadlyshadow> No candidate version found for kwin-baghira
<deadlyshadow> Thats the problem.
<deadlyshadow> How do I fix it. :S
<deadlyshadow> LOL.
<tekeo> hello guys :)
<mrmanic> probably you'll need to modify your /etc/apt/sources.list
<mrmanic> hi tekeo 
<tekeo> I'm trying to install themes on kde
<deadlyshadow> What do I add to it?
<tekeo> but I just can't make it understand that it's themes :@
<brk3> hi, can anyone tell me how to get midi working in kubuntu? I have a sound-font but not sure what to do next..
<mrmanic> unome: apt-cache search kdeartwork
<deadlyshadow> I can just add it from Repositoriess can't I
<mrmanic> deadlyshadow: I don't know, I don't use synaptic
<deadlyshadow> In Synpatic?
<mrmanic> :)
<deadlyshadow> Interesting.
<unome> mrmanic: I just installed it, assumed I had it for some reason but it wans't there
<tekeo> how to install themes?
<mrmanic> tekeo: what exactly do you want?
<tekeo> I download themes from www.kde-look.org
<deadlyshadow> Whats Sid?
<tekeo> and I unpack them and press install theme on control center
<deadlyshadow> It says to apt-get install it from Sid.
<deadlyshadow> :S
<mrmanic> deadlyshadow: sid is debian unstable.
<deadlyshadow> Oh.
<mrmanic> one sec, I'll find the repository I used
<deadlyshadow> Can I get it?
<deadlyshadow> OK, thanks. :)
* deadlyshadow is still new at Linux. :)
<mrmanic> deadlyshadow: have you enabled universe?
* unome just installed tons of kdeartwork (wallpapers, styles, icons ..etc) from synaptic
<deadlyshadow> No, I haven't, most likely because I don't know what it is.
<mrmanic> ok
<tekeo> so how to install themes
<mrmanic> that's the problem
<tekeo> damn it
<mrmanic> tekeo: I don't know off the top of my head.  I don't tend to dl off of kde-look
<deadlyshadow> Well, what do I do then?
<brk3> unome: nice one :)
<mrmanic> deadlyshadow: kdesu kwrite /etc/apt/sources.list
<apollo2011> How do you execute a .sh file?
<deadlyshadow> sh filename.sh
<deadlyshadow> I think.
<deadlyshadow> Something like that.
<deadlyshadow> I'm not sure.
<tekeo> does no one know how to install themes :|
<unome> tekeo: what theme are you trying to install?
<brk3> tekeo: dont think so! its annoying
<deadlyshadow> Hey, mrmanic, what do i do next?
<mrmanic> deadlyshadow: uncomment deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary universe
<brk3> tekeo: i was asking the same thing here a while ago
<mrmanic> tekeo: which theme are you trying to install?
<tekeo> green on black
<mrmanic> tekeo: can you post me a url?
<tekeo> sure
<deadlyshadow> Done, now let me try. :)
<tekeo> http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=10106&vote=good&tan=51383260
<penguinboy> is transgress here?
<mrmanic> deadlyshadow: make sure you update in synaptic first.
<mrmanic> tekeo: ok, give me a couple of minutes
<deadlyshadow> Yay, thanks.
<tekeo> thx
<deadlyshadow> Now lets see if Baghira works.
<tekeo> I have to go now but can u post me a private message and I will check it in an hour
<tekeo> ?
<deadlyshadow> I still don't see it.
<unome> tekeo: the date on that theme is 14 Jan 04 you sure it will work with kde 3.4.1?
<deadlyshadow> I see Baghira in the menu though.
<tekeo> nope
<unome> Some peeps didn't even get it to work with Kde 3.2.2
<deadlyshadow> OH nm.
<deadlyshadow> There we go.
<deadlyshadow> Thanks. :)
<mrmanic> deadlyshadow: np.  glad you got it working
<mrmanic> tekeo: I think that theme format is too old.
<mrmanic> tekeo: try looking under Theme-Manager
<mrmanic> tekeo: I believe that theme-manager themes should easily import into theme manager.
<Sho_> Hi guys ... is there an estimated release date for the next Kubuntu yet?
<buz> october
<Sho_> thank you
<mrmanic> tekeo: make sure that the file extension for the file that you download (or the file inside of the tar.gz that you download) is a .kth file.  .kth files should automagically import into theme manager and be available the next time you go to pick a theme.
<Neuromantik> arghhh @2 sound
<mrmanic> tekeo: you just have to click them to run them after unpacking them from the tar.gz
<Neuromantik> anyone know where the kernel is ?   nothing in /usr/src/linux
<mrmanic> Neuromantik: what exactly are you trying to do?
<Neuromantik> get sound working
<mrmanic> Neuromantik: kernel sources aren't installed by default in kubuntu, I don't think
<Neuromantik> yikes
<Neuromantik> well
<Neuromantik> hmm
<mrmanic> Neuromantik: does your sound card show up under lspci?
<Neuromantik> yep
<Neuromantik> and alsamixer shows the channels as unmuted
<Neuromantik> 0000:01:08.0 Multimedia audio controller: Creative Labs SB Audigy (rev 04)
<poco> hi
<Neuromantik> brb
<mrmanic> hi poco 
<poco> i got a little problem using the kubuntu install cdrom (5.04 on powerpc) : when i type a password wrong the first time, the second time the password is wrong and the installer always asks me to retype the password (for the second time)
<poco> i mean : i can't retype the password for the first time
<Neuromantik> another issue .... glxgears is going way too slowly
<mrmanic> I can't help you with that one.
<mrmanic> I've never experienced that.
<mrmanic> Neuromantik: what video card?
* Neuromantik checks his old xorg.conf
<Neuromantik> nvidia 2900
<Neuromantik> err
<Neuromantik> 5900
<mrmanic> Neuromantik: I can't help you with that one either.  I have ATI
<mrmanic> Neuromantik: do you know what module SHOULD drive your audio hardware?
<Neuromantik> went from 7000fps in gentoo @24 : 1280x1024 ... to 280 in kubuntu
<Neuromantik> mrmanic, ya emu10k1
<mrmanic> Neuromantik: have you tried modprobing emu10k1?
<Neuromantik> it's loaded
<Neuromantik> shows up in lsmod
<mrmanic> ok
<Neuromantik> everything 'looks' proper
<Neuromantik> which is why I'm going mad
<mrmanic> what shows up under alsamixer?
<uniq> poco: you don't get an option to go back from where you're setting the password? 
<Neuromantik> been using source distros for 3 years after using rpm distros for 3 years before that
<Neuromantik> and now .. I feel newblike
<Neuromantik> mrmanic, it shows the proper card
<Neuromantik> it shows the channels unmuted
<mrmanic> Neuromantik: is the volume >0 on the important channels?
<Neuromantik> no
<Neuromantik> it's set up with master @ 80, pcm @ 80
<mrmanic> ok
<Neuromantik> plus various other fields up
<mrmanic> weird
<Neuromantik> very
<Neuromantik> like I said .. it's driving me mad
<mrmanic> and your speakers are plugged in? ;)
<mrmanic> and turned on?
<Neuromantik> of course ;)
<Neuromantik> was using them in gentoo last night
<Neuromantik> and winXP
<mrmanic> ok
<mrmanic> well, I'm at the end of my rope, I think.
<mrmanic> sorry I couldn't solve your problem.
<Neuromantik> I want to cat the bzImage to dev/dsp
<nikkia> argh!!!
<poco> uniq : i cant :/ if i retry to use the installer menu for selecting the password, it says i type a bad password and want the first
<uniq> poco: i understand. hang on, i'm checking.
<Neuromantik> cat /usr/share/irssi/help/beep > /dev/dsp
<Neuromantik> nothing
<uniq> poco: it's known, and sadly there is no way around it in hoary. it's fixed in the next release. - https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=10784
<uniq> poco: looks like you have to restart the installation process.
<mrmanic> it irritates me when people grouse and complain b/c we don't have an answer for them, and then when we go and find the answer they don't bother to say "thank you"
<unome> heh
<uniq> that's why i've started to say 'hang on'.. irritating when the guy you are browsing to help just leaves.
<Neuromantik> mrmanic, point them to forums..... or rute :)
<mrmanic> rute?
<Neuromantik> http://www.icon.co.za/~psheer/book/index.html.gz
<Neuromantik> ultimate linux guide
<mrmanic> awesome
<mrmanic> I bookmarked it.
<unome> wow good link
<mrmanic> It looks like some good reading
<Neuromantik> it's a good bookmark to have
<Neuromantik> has tons of info
<nikkia> uniq, just think how much fun your life is going to be next week when you get to sit here and be 'support' all day :P
<uniq> nikkia: can't wait :)
<Neuromantik> anyway to add universe via kynaptic ... or do I have to apt-get install synaptic ?
<nikkia> ya, i bet
<mrmanic> wtf?  all my toolbars just disappeared
<uniq> you can use a text editor.. or you can download synaptic if you want to do it graphically.
* unome can't wait to ask uniq questions all day
<nikkia> unome, i think i'll come in here and ask stupid questions, just to make his life more interesting :P
<unome> hehe
<poco> uniq: thanks
<nikkia> ./timer 600  /say what's the root password on kubuntu?   :P
<Neuromantik> uniq, what do I edit ?
<uniq> unome: i won't be here all day.. sadly. i'm going home to my parents.. and i'm going to help my father on the farm :)
<uniq> neuromantik: /etc/apt/sources.list
<Neuromantik> ty
<unome> uniq: ah linux + nature = can't get any better 
<Neuromantik> uniq, you rock :) saved me for an unnecessay install
<nikkia> uniq, i know its off topic, but where abouts in the world are you anyway ?
<uniq> nikkia: norway.
<nikkia> ah, i was thinking finland for some reason, but its all the same :P
<uniq> grph. "all the same " :)
<unome> norway must be far from Brooklyn, correct? ::grin::
<mrmanic> Neuromantik: I just had a thought.  Are you a member of the audio group?
<Neuromantik> mrmanic, yep
<mrmanic> ok
<Neuromantik> mrmanic, like I said .. all looks proper
* nikkia listens to some nice music just to rub salt in Neuromantik's wounds
<Neuromantik> neuro@Equinox:~$ groups
<Neuromantik> neuro adm dialout cdrom floppy audio dip video plugdev lpadmin scanner admin
<mrmanic> Neuromantik: very weird.  If I think of anything else, I'll let you know, but I'm pretty much tapped out.
<Neuromantik> mrmanic, hahah
<Neuromantik> ya
<Neuromantik> I am too
<nikkia> neuro, only thing i can think of, really, is sometimes alsa will act like that if something else is hogging the device
<uniq> nikkia: just to keep up the off-topic talk.. where are you? :)
<nikkia> ie, sometimes if i'm running java, it grabs /dev/audio and everything else 'just pretends' to play sound
<nikkia> uniq, UK, near london
<uniq> ok :)
<unome> wicked!
<Neuromantik> nikkia, alsa shouldn' .. oss will
<nikkia> neuro, yeah, but i'm using alsa, so it must be an issue with the alsa-oss stuff
<nikkia> neuro, and yes, i have dmix setup *shrug*
<Neuromantik> could be
<Neuromantik> wonder if that's installed
<nikkia> gah, unions!
<nikkia> my xmms just died out of sympathy with yours
<Neuromantik> hah
<uniq> haha. my amarok still plays :)
<nikkia> uniq, you know how this goes...
<nikkia> if amarok handled AAC files...
<Neuromantik> if amarok didn't need to rebuild a damn DB everytime I add music to it
<Neuromantik> I might use it
<uniq> yeah.. i know.. everything i have is mp3 so.. :)
<nikkia> i actually do prefer amarok, at work i have all my audio transcoded to ogg, because the speakers are lousy anyway, and i use amarok there...
<uniq> neuromantik: it doesn't have to.
<nikkia> well, used to, these days i unplug the speakers from the PC and plug them in my ipod
<nikkia> of course, these days me being in the office is a rare event
<nikkia> i think i've been there 3 days in the last 40
<mrmanic> did I read something about ipodslave debs for hoary?
<uniq> mrmanic: experimental ones, yes. 
<uniq> http://frode.kde.no/ubuntu/ipodslave/
<mrmanic> uniq: you just made me the happiest man in this channel.
<uniq> mrmanic: hope it's useable.
<uniq> it's not very mature software from upstream.
<nikkia> its also useless if a lot of you ipod tracks are in AAC :/
<mrmanic> luckily I'm all mp3
<mrmanic> so much so that I burn all my iTMS AAC tracks and rerip them as mp3 :\
<nikkia> i even have a handful of ALE tracks on mine
<Neuromantik> ubuntu forums are back up
* Neuromantik checks
* nikkia listens to 'Frank Sinatra'
<Neuromantik> Aha
<Neuromantik> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=21211
<Neuromantik> that's why
<nikkia> ah, the jwz issue :)
<nikkia> neuro, you have a non-emu10k based audigy then ?
<Neuromantik> grabbing headers now
* Neuromantik has an audigy 2
<Neuromantik> when using gentoo .. I just built the driver statically into the kernel
<Neuromantik> <*>
<Neuromantik> along with mixer et al
<Neuromantik> never had a worry
<nikkia> neuro, hmm
<Neuromantik> nikkia, no
<nikkia> so you're not suffering the jwz issue
<Neuromantik> emu10k1 drivers are in the kernel .. alsa merged with the linux kernel during the 2.5 kernel dev series
<mrmanic> Neuromantik: when you say emu10k1 for the module name, you mean snd-emu10k1, right?
<Neuromantik> this is a specific ubuntu issue
<Neuromantik> now I no longer feel retarded :D
<Neuromantik> well ... I would REALLY not want to use it as a module
<Neuromantik> it's not like I ever want to unload my sound
<Neuromantik> I would prefer to build it statically into the kernel
<Neuromantik> but the driver name is emu10k1
<Neuromantik> I think right now I will be forced to use it as a module
<Neuromantik> as I am so new to kubuntu
<uniq> modules are good.
<nikkia> modules do at least give you a chance to unload/reload rather than reboot if something goes TU
<mrmanic> modules can be removed and added as necessary (for system suspend and other things)
<Tm_T> hi kids
<monchy> hi dad
<Tm_T> :o
<monchy> :p
<Tm_T> I won't confess!
<nikkia> witch! :P
<Tm_T> rau
<nikkia> ahhhhh, yes...
* nikkia listens to her favorite 'office' music
<nikkia> S...T....F....U... right now!
<nikkia> great music to have blaring out of your PC when some customers come in :P
<monchy> is it a bougy office? like, uptight suits who are partially balding and say things like "swell"
<nikkia> monchy, nope, all fairly young
<nikkia> i'm actually the oldest person in our dept
<nikkia> some of our customers are the 'old uptight suits partially balding' types tho
<monchy> bet ya have a good laugh at some of them :P
<nikkia> oh yeah
<nikkia> its a strange industry anyway
<nikkia> most of the people in it aren't that 'uncool' but you get some old fart that runs a betting shop somewhere that thinks he's 'important' :)
<monchy> lol
<monchy> i can see it being some fat guy named howard for some reason
<nikkia> then other times, you get the CEO of ladbrookes in and don't notice :P
<monchy> ohhh your a booky!
<monchy> now that's a cool job
<mariner> hi there
<nikkia> monchy, nope
<nikkia> monchy, i write software for video gambling terminals
<monchy> so technically, you could rig one of the machines to be a winner every time?
<nikkia> monchy, if i want to go to prison, i spose
<nikkia> or worse
<nikkia> as i said last night, 'i'm attached to my kneecaps, and i'd like it to stay that way'
<monchy> always wondered how that software worked
<liz4rd> whats the windows media codecs package called?
<nikkia> w32codecs
<douglas> is there a manual way to change res in xorg with a terminal
<hon> I use xorgcfg -textmode
<hon> but I am not sure if it is the best way for that
<douglas> xorgcfg textmode?
<hon> -textmode
<douglas> oh, so what happens if I fire up a program that needs a gui?
<Tm_T> uh, I finally got my Kmail working
<_zero> hmm
<_zero> having problems with arts
<_zero> aka no sound coming out at all
<_zero> anyone can help?
#kubuntu 2005-07-03
<uniq> !learn paste http://kubuntu.pastebin.com
<kinfo> Inprinted paste (memory injection successful)
<Tm_Kopete> uhm, hi
<liz4rd> hi
<liz4rd> ^_^
<Tm_Kopete> me in four... too much
<Tm_Kopete> quadrophenia
<Tm_Tr> no shit Sherlock
<Tm_T> yaight
<Tm_T> Tm_Kopete: fuck off
<Tm_T> yup, ok app that is
<monchy> lol
<Tm_T> testdriving Kopete and Kmail etc this week
<monchy> not a big fan of kmail personally :x
<Tm_T> me neither
<Tm_T> but maybe I can use it with Kontact
<monchy> kopete is ok, but no tabbed messaging -.-
<Tm_T> well, there's not much need for such apps anyway here :p
<Tm_T> os it's ok
<Tm_T> so
<uniq> i use kontact and it keeps me happy.
<uniq> actually.. it rocks. korganizer is good.
<Tm_T> no it's not
<Tm_T> but worth trying
<mrmanic> monchy: what do you mean by "no tabbed messaging"?
<mrmanic> monchy: I ask only because I currently have a single tabbed message window, so I figure you must be talking about some OTHER awesome feature.
<monchy> like in gaim/trillian, a new convo gets opened up in a tab and not a whole new window
<monchy> was just saying thats what kopete lacks
<liz4rd> hey monchy what are those windows codecs called? the package name
<monchy> w32codecs
<liz4rd> thx
<monchy> no worries
<Tm_T> monchy: err, tabs are in kopete too
<monchy> i never seen tabbed messaging in kopete -.-
<Tm_T> haha
<Tm_T> I just tested different settings
<monchy> instead of laughing how about showing me ;)
<Tm_T> errh
<Tm_T> you asked for it
<monchy> so can you produce a screen capture or not?
<liz4rd> http://liz4rd.ath.cx/.imagedump
<Tm_T> monchy: sure
<Tm_T> http://www.kapsi.fi/~tm_travolta/kuvat/temp/kopete_001.png
<monchy> hah how bout that. should be the default instead of the way they have it
<Tm_T> hmm, I thought that is default... don't know sure, I use svn trunk :p
<ychahibi> Kubuntu installation finished. Enjoyment started . :)
<penguinboy> hey guys
<liz4rd> penguinboy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<liz4rd> !!!
<liz4rd> !!
<liz4rd> !
<kinfo> what?
<penguinboy> heyhey hey
<penguinboy> how is lizzy
<Tm_T> uhm
<penguinboy> hey TT
<monchy> spamncheese is calling for you
<Tm_T> ok, I'm off, sleep well comrades
<liz4rd> #spamncheese
<penguinboy> no one is in spamncheese
<liz4rd> i am
<unome> guys, I'm using a router to connect two PC, on this box ifconfig reveals the ip of the router .. how do I change that?
<dwmurphy> are the trackers for the kubuntu dvd images down?
<mrmanic> unome: are you using dhcp?
<unome> yes
<mrmanic> unome: is it a consumer router like a linksys or netgear?
<unome> yes
<mrmanic> unome: what is the address of the router?
<mrmanic> 192.168.1.1?
<unome> 192.168.0.2 
<mrmanic> .0.2?
<mrmanic> that's interesting
<mrmanic> normally it's .1
<unome> that's what is says
<unome>  inet addr:192.168.0.2  Bcast:192.168.0.255  Mask:255.255.255.0
<mrmanic> what do you get when you do ping 192.168.0.1?
<unome> nothing
<unome> 21 packets transmitted, 0 received, 100% packet loss, time 19996ms
<mrmanic> hmm
<unome> wait
<unome> firewall, sorry
<unome> yes I can ping it so that's my router addy
<uniq> gnite guys.
<mrmanic> night uniq 
<unome> now this box is 192.168.0.2
<unome> g'nite uniq 
<mrmanic> unome: that is pretty standard
<unome> but's that's not my ip is it?
<mrmanic> unome: it should be
<unome> whois me
<mrmanic> unome: your internal ip is different from your external ip
<mrmanic> unome: this is something called NAT routing
<unome> I see
<mrmanic> it allows you to share a single external IP among multiple computers.
<unome> so, when I open a port it's for my internal not external
<uniq> guys, feel free to use !learn to learn kinfo smart things like NAT and such !help for info.
<unome> !learn NAT
<unome> bot?
<mrmanic> !help
<kinfo> Available commands: !help, !uptime, !netuse, ??, !!, !cs, !whoset, !learn, !relearn, !forget, !topten, !status
<uniq> yes. '!learn nat what is nat.' would be correct.
<mrmanic> oooh, neat
<unome> this is good :)
<uniq> there is a webinterface too. http://frode.kde.no/kinfo/
<uniq> just for seearching though.
<uniq> now, gnite for real.
<mrmanic> ok, night night uniq 
<mrmanic> dammit, unome left!  I wasn't done explaining NAT!
<uniq> explain it in a !learn :)
<uniq> http://frode.kde.no/kinfo/?find=%25 to see what's already learned.
<mrmanic> unome: did you figure it out?
<unome> jeez konversation crushed again
<mrmanic> damn
<unome> mrmanic: nah trying
<mrmanic> my konversation is rock solid
<mrmanic> unome: what are you trying to do?
<unome> rolled it your self?
<mrmanic> nah
<mrmanic> it's the kubuntu one.
<mrmanic> konvi 0.16
<mrmanic> from 3.4.1
<unome> mrmanic: well trying to get firestarter to see my box as my extenal ip so that I can close and open ports on the fly
<unome> ahh I'm using 0.18
<mrmanic> unome: is your box the only box that needs to be able to have ports open?
<unome> yes
<mrmanic> unome: if you're not scared, you might close all your ports and put yourself in the DMZ
<mrmanic> most routers have a DMZ
<unome> what's dmz?
<mrmanic> demilitarized zone
<unome> secure?
<unome> if there's such thing as secure to begin with
<KaiL> Internet <-> DMZ <-> Clients
<nerd> Hey there.
<unome> so how do I do that?
<unome> hi nerd
<nerd> I was wondering, why are graphical root logins not allowed as default in kubuntu? and how can I change this?
<nerd> unome: Hey :)
<KaiL> nerd: security
<unome> nerd sudo su -
<nerd> umone: Well, yeah, but I need to do a graphical login. You know...from kdm?
<KaiL> and logging in as full root is a VERY bad idea
<nerd> KaiL: I know this. I'm doing it so's I can add a printer using KDE's print manager
<KaiL> you can currently too
<nerd> KaiL: "Can currently too"? What does this mean?
<KaiL> start the printer managemant tool, and look at the bottom, the button in the middle :)
<nerd> KaiL: I'd still like to be able to do a full graphical root login....
<unome> !learn what is nat
<kinfo> Inprinted what (memory injection successful)
<unome> hmm
<uniq> !forget what
<kinfo> what was supressed
<uniq> !learn nat network address translation
<kinfo> Inprinted nat (memory injection successful)
<uniq> ?? nat
<kinfo> [nat]  network address translation
<uniq> :)
<nerd> KaiL: Ok. Something's wrong. It keeps refusing my password. Perhaps I cannot su? 
<unome> oh, I sure can teach this bot all bad info :)
<KaiL> user-PW?
<KaiL> (it's using sudo, but not saying that very clear)
<nerd> KaiL: I just had to run "gpasswd -a nerd sudo
<nerd> No biggie
<nerd> KaiL: Damn! Now it says "Su returned with an error"
<nerd> This is not going well so far.
<KaiL> gpasswd -a nerd sudo << what on earth?
<nerd> KaiL: I was adding my user to the group "sudo" as listed in /etc/group
<KaiL> ...interesting, that I don't have my user in that group here ;)
<nerd> KaiL: For some odd reason, I had to set up all users and passwords (and groups) manually after  the Kubuntu install. I take it I'm not supposed to have to do this.
<KaiL> that's not good...
<KaiL> but sudo works now?
<nerd> KaiL: Maybe I should add users in  another fashion. At least I would if I could actually USE KDE AS ROOT! Do you know how to allow root logins? I REALLY need the ability to administer graphically
<nerd> KaiL, After all. I have to fix all these problems. Oooh man. Kubuntu is giving me more trouble than my Gentoo box.
<uniq> nerd: edit  /etc/kde3/kdm/kdmrc to allow root logins from kdm.
<uniq> change AllowRootLogin=false
<uniq> to true
<uniq> nerd: as you probably already know, it's not recommended to run KDE as root.
<uniq> and now, good night for real.
<nerd> uniq, Yep. I've been told. thanks
<douglas> what packages do I have to have to mount a smb volume with fstab options?
<KaiL> smbfs
<douglas> Kubuntu comes with that right?
<KaiL> ..at least it's in main :)
<gandalfsbigwand> anyone know where kcolorchooser package is for Ubuntu Hoary?
<gandalfsbigwand> I'm looking for the kcolorchooser program which is part of a larger package of programs for KDE but I can't find it in the repositories. I tried custom searches in synaptic but found nothing.
<uniq> kcoloredit
<uniq> is the packagename
<gandalfsbigwand> uniq, hi thanks I searched for that too but couldn't find it
<uniq> it's in universe
<gandalfsbigwand> ok I have kdegraphics installed but I can't find kcoloredit on my system??
<gandalfsbigwand> very odd
<uniq> kcolorchooser shouls be there then.
<gandalfsbigwand> it only finds icons for it
<uniq> i have both.
<uniq> alt+f2 'kcolorchooser' enter
<gandalfsbigwand> gives an error
<gandalfsbigwand> ;(
<gandalfsbigwand> I'm using ubuntu with all kde installed
<uniq> strange. apt-get install --reinstall kcoloredit
<gandalfsbigwand> thx i'll try one second
<gandalfsbigwand> Couldn't find package kcoloredit
<uniq> ah.. it
<uniq> it's been introduced in 3.4.1..
<gandalfsbigwand> kcolorchooser was in previous versions of kde... 
<gandalfsbigwand> I have KDE 3.4.1
<gandalfsbigwand> I mean 3.4.0
<gandalfsbigwand> it should be in there.. oh well, if not, is there a gnome equiv?
<uniq> http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_contents.pl?word=kcolorchooser&searchmode=searchfiles&case=insensitive&version=hoary&arch=i386
<uniq> i really have to go to bed now. install that package and you'll have kcolorchooser.
<uniq> ?? sources.list
<kinfo> [sources.list]  example /etc/apt/sources.list with all official repositories plus KDE 3.4.1 and Koffice 1.4 from kubuntu.org can be found at: http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/303802
<gandalfsbigwand> uniq, thanks for your help
<uniq> to enable universe and get kde 3.4.1 and koffice 1.4 (if you want)
<uniq> no problem.. and good night.
<gandalfsbigwand> =)
<gandalfsbigwand> gn
<ookii> i'm having the hardest time installing transcode, anyone know of any alternatives?
<Blissex> ookii: 'mencoder'/'mplayer' but  there are ready made 'transcode' packages, which install just right.
<ookii> i am interested in these packages you speak of
<ookii> really i want dvd rip, but i learn this is a front end for transcode, so apparently i want transcode
<Blissex> ookii: look for the marillat repository at nerim
<Blissex> ookii: in general check http://WWW.apt-get.org/ out before thinking of installing things yourself...
<ookii> Blissex: the marillat apt source isnt' working for transcode
<Blissex> ookii: you also want 'dvd::rip' from the same repository.
<Blissex> ookii: then download the source debs and recompile, or be careful about the dependencies...
<ookii> Blissex: eh, i downloaded everything transcode wanted, configure went fine, but i had some ogg vorbis errors or something during the make
<Blissex> ookii: but really it should work with the binaries without much trouble...
<Blissex> ookii: you may need to tweak carefully the dependencies using 'aptitude'
<ookii> Blissex: ah i have no idea what that is, it's sad because all i want this computer to basically do is rip dvds, but it doens't look like it's going to happen
<Blissex> ookii: try to install the Debian 3.1 (''sarge'') release, it is similar to Ubuntu and the Marillat repository is based on it.
<Blissex> ookii: BTW, I also have some 'transcode' dependency problem; I must keep 0.6.x installed, instead of 1.0.x
<ookii> Blissex: my previous experience was all debian, but me wanting to not work very hard to set things up, debian was behind the times, but i read now it's up to date or something
<Blissex> ookii: for now it is up to date, released a few weeks ago...
<ookii> Blissex: debian with kde is just more work, kubuntu comes all good to go :-p
<The_bellman> what kind of email account is gmail (as in i want to get kmail to check it... is that possible?)?
<godsmoke> gmail offers pop3 access
<The_bellman> gracias
<godsmoke> you need to sign into your gmail account online, and enable it
<The_bellman> damnit, i suppose you enable pop3 in settings, and settngs can't be accessed by konq cause its not fully supported
<The_bellman> ... i just made the switch from gnome, and have to get used to the new gotchas
<The_bellman> :( Kontact is saying that kwallet isnt avaliable, so i opened up kwallet, and it still says its not avaliable.
<Tm_T> The_bellman: KDED or someting is crashy
<Tm_T> try to create new wallet ;p
<Neuromantik> you got mugged
<The_bellman> lol
<The_bellman> nope, I've been mugged and left to bleed on the sidewalk :P   ...oh well you cant win them all
<The_bellman> speaking of winning them all, is there a way to get a gnome applet to run as a kde applet?
<godsmoke> The_bellman: I highly doubt it
<godsmoke> The_bellman: Konqueror will not work with roughly 10% of popular websites -- I just use firefox -- even though it runs slowly in addition to kde
<The_bellman> luckily for me, i dont visit many popular websites :P
<The_bellman> i hear somepeople say that firefox doesnt work with lots of websites, and that konq works with even fewer. Honestly gmail is the only site that ive had areal prob with
<godsmoke> The_bellman: I have never found that to be true
<dwmurphy> did anyone else get a grub error 17 when they install kubuntu?
<godsmoke> dwmurphy: when did you get this error?
<dwmurphy> right after i installed it, first reboot
<dwmurphy> partitions are on sevondary master.. havve xp on the primary.. installed grub in the mbr
<godsmoke> dunno
<godsmoke> did you google the error ...?
<godsmoke> to at least find out what was wrong
<dwmurphy> yeah.. something about not recognizing the partition type.. which is odd.. it formattied them itself
<godsmoke> did you read this?
<godsmoke> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=36493
<godsmoke> did you hibernate windows first?
<godsmoke> it seems that windows may be writing a non-known partition for its hibernation
<godsmoke> and that could easily cause grub to error
<dwmurphy> no.. not a laptop
<godsmoke> doesn't matter
<dwmurphy> i did a normal sthutdown.. i think i did see that post
<godsmoke> anyway -- sounds like you should do some research -- if all else fails -- then you should redo the partitions
<godsmoke> just some common sense advice
<dwmurphy> yeah.. i'm not concerned.. just annoyed :)
<godsmoke> stuff happens
<godsmoke> could have been an error with the partition-making
<dwmurphy> yuppers
<godsmoke> you should always be doing them yourself anyway
<dwmurphy> they were already done.. i just told it to reformat them
<godsmoke> takes a few minutes -- makes things right
<godsmoke> oh
<godsmoke> who knows -- maybe kubuntu just hates you
<dwmurphy> *shrug*
<dwmurphy> thanks though ;)
<dwmurphy> fixmbr is my friend :)
<lostmonk> question
<lostmonk> if i install debain jr, for example
<lostmonk> will it go right into the kde menu
<lostmonk> or a debian subsection?
<godsmoke> will what go right into the kde menu?
<lostmonk> the symlink for the app
<godsmoke> why don't you ask in a Debian Jr. specific help?
<lostmonk> are u a tard?
<lostmonk> i came here for kubuntu
<lostmonk> duh
<godsmoke> then why are you asking about debian jr?
<godsmoke> that's a special distribution -- separate from kubuntu/ubuntu and debian
<lostmonk> debian jr is a group of childrens applications
<godsmoke> it's a distribution
<lostmonk> it never became a distro
<godsmoke> anyway, there is no debian menu in kubuntu
<godsmoke> there is no menu-handling system either, I've been told
<lostmonk> so then installed debs dont make it to the menu?
<godsmoke> right -- the ubuntu package team has to do it
<godsmoke> `menu` was never adopted from debian
<godsmoke> so any menu calls the package wants to make are not going to show up
<Psynecologist> hmmz .... no rip in universe
<godsmoke> unless debian-jr becomes an ubuntu package
<Psynecologist> what's a good recomendation for ripping CDs ?
<lostmonk> sound juicer
<Psynecologist> does it use lame ?
<lostmonk> dunno
<lostmonk> someone else told me about it
* Psynecologist checks
<Psynecologist> k
<Psynecologist> ty
<godsmoke> soundjuicer is gtk-based
<godsmoke> uses gstreamer from their website
<Psynecologist> Yikes
<Psynecologist> it wants a bunch of gnome
<godsmoke> ...
* Psynecologist thinks
<godsmoke> gtk
<Psynecologist> arson
<godsmoke> and gstreamer
<godsmoke> = gnome
<kalenedrael> ok, is there an easy way of getting a 32-bit libc with apt?
<kalenedrael> i'm on an athlon 64
<kalenedrael> i'm trying to compile gcc
<kalenedrael> hmm, for that matter, can i tell gcc to only compile for 64-bit?
<battlecat> hi
<battlecat> Im downloading Kubuntu
<battlecat> I realize that it has KDE does it also retain the GNOME?
<kalenedrael> ok
<kalenedrael> it doesn't come with the gnome window manager but it has gtk
<kalenedrael> and such (i think)
<battlecat> That is what I was wondering
<Psynecologist> battlecat, it has KDE .. to get the gnome as well ... just sudo apt-get install it afterwards
<kalenedrael> if not you can always sudo apt-get install
<Psynecologist> battlecat, though it seems redundant to have 2 DEs
<kalenedrael> i had to sudo apt-get install xchat, for that matter
<kalenedrael> i have four window managers
<kalenedrael> kde, xfce, enlightenment, and fluxbox
<battlecat> Thank you Psynecologist. I have a problem I need to be able to download the packages and write them to CD then take them to the totally offline machine to install. Will the Ubuntu package manager be able to do this?
<Psynecologist> meh ... either E or kde
<kalenedrael> i tried all of them at some point
<Psynecologist> no need for kde & gnome imo
<kalenedrael> didn't delete them
<kalenedrael> i couldn't get used to any of them
<Psynecologist> battlecat, dunno .. I'm still new to kubuntu .... I'm a sorcerer/gentoo guy really ;)
<battlecat> I see.
<Psynecologist> I'm sure there must be a directory
<battlecat> I am looking at all the distros there are just to many
<Psynecologist> well .... ubuntu is as easy as it gets
<Psynecologist> (k)ubuntu
<battlecat> Ive used plain ubunut
<battlecat> Its really slow on my p3-600
<Psynecologist> depends on the ram usage
<Psynecologist> also ... might want to try using a real light wieght wm .. like blackbox or a blackbox clone... openbox, fluxbox etc
<battlecat> Right now Im running plain XP Pro and its 'fast'
<Psynecologist> what are your system specs ?
<battlecat> 192 megs ram
<battlecat> 20 gig HD
<battlecat> p3-600
<battlecat> 8 meg agp
<Psynecologist> should run linux fine
<battlecat> thats it
<battlecat> it runs linux ok but not as fast
<godsmoke> should NOT run kde or gnome fine
<Psynecologist> how are you judging fast ?
<godsmoke> use a lightweight wm
<Psynecologist> a *box
<godsmoke> nah
<battlecat> well based off time to have a prog start and delays in menus even with all effects off
<godsmoke> xfce will run fine on that
<Psynecologist> battlecat, the heavier , beefier, bloatier DEs eat more resorces
<battlecat> I know
<godsmoke> so don't use them on that system
<battlecat> ok
<battlecat> I understand that
<Psynecologist> YIKES
<godsmoke> xfce is pretty and decently lightweight
<battlecat> I am still trying to figure if its worth going to linux if I give up the tools and speed in XP
<godsmoke> probably best for you
<Psynecologist> I just noticed that kubuntu dosen't have 1-4gb ram selected in their kernel
<godsmoke> battlecat: the speed loss you're experiencing is a window manager problem -- it has absolutely nothing to do with "linux"
<Psynecologist> I have 1.28gb of ram ... and it's only seeing 906
<battlecat> Well programs like blender are much slower even under XFce
<godsmoke> Psynecologist: I use 1.5GB of ram here -- no problems
<Psynecologist> battlecat, blender uses tons of cpu cycles
<godsmoke> 2 GB in another system
<Psynecologist> godsmoke, mine isn't showing
<Psynecologist> ( Computer Stats ) [ CPU Model: AMD Athlon(tm) XP 2500+ Speed: 1830.178 MHz Cache: 512 KB ]  | RAM Usage: 125/906M [||||||||||]  ( 13.8% ) | [ HD Model: Maxtor 6E030L0 Size: 146G with 85G Free ( 58.2% ) ]  | Number of process: 66
<Psynecologist> 906
<godsmoke> good for you
<Psynecologist> no
<Psynecologist> not good for me
<godsmoke> just telling you that I have kubuntu installed -- no problems
<Psynecologist> I have to rebuild the kernel myself
<godsmoke> why wouldn't you anyway?
<Psynecologist> do you see your full ram ?
<battlecat> I used Ubuntu for a month and liked it
<godsmoke> Psynecologist: I said I did, yes
<Psynecologist> and you didn't build the kernel yourself with the 1-4gb ram option ?
<godsmoke> not on those systems
<Psynecologist> hmm
<Psynecologist> well
<Psynecologist> where is the kernel held /
<Psynecologist> ?
<Psynecologist> in kubuntu
<godsmoke> held ...?
<Psynecologist> /usr/src/linux dosen't exist
<godsmoke> that's not where you put a kernel
<godsmoke> that's where you put kernel source
<Psynecologist> ya
<godsmoke> right ...
<Psynecologist> if I have to build it
<Psynecologist> I need the source
<Psynecologist> obviously
<godsmoke> right
<godsmoke> why would the source be in your system already?
<godsmoke> that's silly
<Psynecologist> look
<godsmoke> you need to get the version you want
<godsmoke> so go get it
<Psynecologist> I;'m coming from a source background
<Psynecologist> I'm used to source being on my system
<godsmoke> that's fine -- but the source doesn't magically come down -- then you wouldn't be able to say which version you wanted
<godsmoke> that would be very very silly
<godsmoke> download the source version you want, end of story
<godsmoke> there are ubuntu packages which have all of the ubuntu patches already, or you can use vanilla
<Psynecologist> godsmoke, I installed yesterday ... I assumed the kernel source would be on it for situations like this
<godsmoke> nope, thank god not
<Psynecologist> should be there
<godsmoke> you obviously don't understand the target audience of ubuntu
<Psynecologist> I guess not
<Psynecologist> like I said .. I installed yesterday
<godsmoke> it's roughly 35 characters in a terminal to grab the package
<kkathman> yah...Gentoo...source, ubuntu...no source
<KaiL> there are optimised kernel images (-k7 and -686), afaik those are build with 4GB support
<Psynecologist> ty KaiL 
<godsmoke> oh -- did you not install the appropriate kernel?
<godsmoke> that might do it
<Psynecologist> godsmoke, I INSTALLED YESTERDAY
<Psynecologist> geez
<Psynecologist> how much do you expect me to know of the distro ?
<godsmoke> it asks you which one you want -- so it has nothing to do with how many days you've had it installed
<Psynecologist> godsmoke, proving your guruness well :roll:
<godsmoke> when you want to stop trolling -- you're welcome to ask questions
<Psynecologist> I did ask a question
<Psynecologist> to which
<runelind> I have kubuntu installed on a dell inspiron 4100, and I get studdering on keyboard and mouse which also causes sound output to studder
<Psynecologist> you prefered to dick aropund with ...
<Psynecologist> bbl
<godsmoke> runelind: wow -- that's scary
<godsmoke> runelind: have you tried a random non-ubuntu live cd -- just to see if it's a main driver issue?
<battlecat> stupid question whats is a p3-600 is it a 386 486 586 or what?
<runelind> godsmoke: knoppix works, and WinXP also works
<runelind> 686
<battlecat> thank you
<godsmoke> hrm
<godsmoke> that's very strange
<godsmoke> almost sounds like a bus issue
<godsmoke> I remember my sony laptop had weird acpi interrupts
<godsmoke> where I could only get my usb ports to work if I caused a lot of noise on the bus -- by playing an mp3
<runelind> weird
<godsmoke> but that's acpi for ya
<godsmoke> was fixed in 2.6
<godsmoke> runelind: I'd suspect it's a kernel issue -- try an old kernel first
<godsmoke> ubuntu is all about new packages -- not quite as tested as debian was
<godsmoke> it's likely the knoppix you tried used an older kernel
<runelind> it uses a 2.6 kernel
<godsmoke> well, I know -- but, 2.6 is just a major revision
<godsmoke> it's possible whatever you're using in kubuntu is very new
<godsmoke> and knoppix might be using something older
<runelind> yeah perhaps
<godsmoke> just giving you ideas to test out
<runelind> maybe a new build of kubuntu will fix it
<godsmoke> well, kernel revisions aren't done too often
<godsmoke> I'd try an older kernel first, try to isolate the problem
<runelind> yeah that's a good idea
<runelind> I'll look into it, thanks
<godsmoke> or wait for someone who knows more than I do -- also try #ubuntu -- far more people there -- this is not likely a kde issue
<runelind> sounds like a plan
<runelind> have a good night
<godsmoke> you too
<opi> morning
* costa is away: doing some other things...
<plefno> anyone here who can help someone completely inept?
<torz> hi, I just installed Kubuntu last night and having problems installing the JDK 1.5.
<torz> root@titan:/home/torum/apps # rpm -i jdk-1_5_0-linux-i586.rpm
<torz> rpm: To install rpm packages on Debian systems, use alien. See README.Debian.
<torz> error: cannot open Packages index using db3 - No such file or directory (2)
<torz> error: cannot open Packages database in /var/lib/rpm
<torz> Do I have to use alien?
<froud> is it possible, using the Run Command (Alt+F2) to perform commands with sudo. For example sudo kynaptic
<froud> how can I pass the password for sudo using this example?
<mrmanic> froud: kdesu
<mrmanic> froud kdesu synaptic
<mrmanic> kdesu is like sudo only it uses a kde messagebox to validate your password.
<froud> cool thank mrmanic 
<mrmanic> np froud 
<unome> anyway to add some good fonts to konsole?
<mrmanic> unome: doesn't konsole pull from the same fonts as everything else?
<mrmanic> maybe I'm wrong
<unome> mrmanic: not for me mate
<mrmanic> yep, sure enough, I'm wrong
<mrmanic> :\
<unome> I like konsole just can't stand the fonts
<hieudt> unome: you can change konsole font: settings -> font -> custom
<unome> hieudt: hmm yeah you can but what if the fonts you want aren't there but everywhere else in the system?
<unome> copy them to ~kde~/konsole/fonts ?
<amethyst> so uh, kubuntu is ubuntu with KDE?
<unome> yes and a KDE spirit too
<amethyst> word
<amethyst> what kind of spirit is that versus gnome?
<unome> User Friendly
<mrmanic> I thought gnome was user friendly
<mrmanic> Like user friendly with teeth.
<mrmanic> like..."We're going to be user friendly to you....OR ELSE"
<unome> hehe
<mrmanic> I only used it for 3 hours or so, though.
<mrmanic> :S
<amethyst> why doyou like kde more?
<mrmanic> amethyst: I find KDE easily customizable and easily scriptable
<amethyst> cool
<amethyst> which is faster?
<mrmanic> amethyst: I also feel as though the designers of KDE don't assume that I'm stupid.
<mrmanic> I have no idea
<amethyst> heh
<unome> amethyst: it's just a personal thing, some people think GM is the best, others Chevrolet is the bomb
<amethyst> nod, 
<amethyst> im stuck in windows right now but i guess i could run a vmware image of ubuntu
<unome> I never liked Gnome, but that doesn't me it's a bad desktop
<amethyst> and then after get a new drive free up some space
<mrmanic> amethyst: my views don't reflect the views of anyone but me. :)
<amethyst> yeah
* KevManU is back.
<nikkia> hmmm
<mrmanic|sleep> btw, the ipodslave maxes my CPU sometimes
<mrmanic|sleep> it does make amaroK work like a dream, though.
<mrmanic|sleep> :)
<mrmanic|sleep> by "sometimes" I mean "for hours after removing my ipod"
<mrmanic|sleep> :)
<mrmanic|sleep> zzz
<nikkia> mrmanic|sleep: that's quite scary
* KevManU is gone to tea
<ubuntu> helo
<torz> just downloaded Azureus from sourceforge and it aint loading!
<torz> Exception in thread "main" java.lang.UnsatisfiedLinkError: /home/torum/apps/azureus/libswt-pi-gtk-3106.so: libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<torz>         at java.lang.ClassLoader$NativeLibrary.load(Native Method)
<torz> and so forth...
<Choubaka> get the file.
<torz> oh! wait, maybe I should have opened my eyes. I need those libraries dont I?
<Choubaka> yes.
<torz> Choubaka: indeed, I was stupid. DIdn't read it properly
<torz> so you guys know of any packaged with those libs?
<Choubaka> packages.ubuntu.org
<torz> root@titan:/home/torum/apps # apt-get install azureus/
<torz> Reading package lists... Done
<torz> Building dependency tree... Done
<torz> E: Release '' for 'azureus' was not found
<torz> weird :~(
<torz> Choubaka: yeah I'll look there in a second. I just tried to install it via apt-get since it will hopefully get all the other bits I need but meh... that sucks
<Choubaka> Hahaha
<torz> mmm?
<Choubaka> This site has "Welcome Slashdot!" on the front page.
<Choubaka> http://nn.cs.utexas.edu/NERO/
<nikkia> Choubaka: well, /. did just post a story about them :)
<Choubaka> yeah.
* nikkia returns to being mildly annoyed by an ebay seller
<torz> yay the gtk problem is solved. Good old apt-get :~)
<Matyy> Hi, I have installed KDE on a "normal" ubuntu system, and now I use XFCE, I have installed the German language file "kde-i18n-de" and kde is german
<Matyy> but when I start a KDE app (konqueror, krusader, amarok) in XFCE4 it's still English
<torz> heh, "normal" ubuntu
<torz> dont you have to configure konqueror within it?
<Matyy> I got it 
<torz> excellent :~)
<Matyy> There is "settings" in the xfce menu where i can get to all the KDE settings, and there I can just set the language to German
<nikkia> matyy, the first time you run KDE, you should get the new user wizard, which asks your language etc
<torz> kpersonalizer or whatever its called
<nikkia> matyy, my guess is that somehow you had a .kde directory that made the wizard not run
<nikkia> and thus everything defaulted to german
<torz> woohoo Azureus is now installed :~), rock on apt-get :~)
<Matyy> yeah, probably, I think I didn't use kde with my account
<nikkia> matyy, i'd suggest creating a new user, then login to KDE as that user, and see if you get the wizard... if that works, you could rename .kde out of the way on  your normal account, and see if that forces the wizard to start
<Matyy> eh, it works now
<Matyy> I just had to set it to english
<nikkia> oh, wait, you WANT german
<Matyy> yeah :))
* nikkia misread
<snowseal> anybody used the nvclock tool? is it resonably safe to use or what.
<snowseal> i dont want to fry my laptop's video card just yet.
<torz> hahaha
<Tm_T> snowseal: overclocking is never safe
<nikkia> specially on a laptop, where you have everything crammed in a tiny space
<snowseal> indeed
<snowseal> but i got low performance on the card in liux. compared to windows.
<snowseal> hmm. okay. ty for advice.
<nikkia> snowseal, you are using the nvidia driver, not 'nv' right?
<snowseal> nikka i installed kernel-restricted modules, and in xorg.conf i stated to use the nvidia driver. ack
<nikkia> then i don't really understand why it would be lower performance, tbh
<snowseal> hm, so it should be equal?
<nikkia> its highly doubtful the windows driver is overclocking, unless you made it
<nikkia> snowseal, it should be comparable
<nikkia> it might be a little slower in some things or a little faster in others *shrug*
<snowseal> okay!, i'll debug it some more. hope to find a error
<nikkia> one thing i'd check...
<nikkia> by default, the nvidia driver will use their own AGP GART if none is specified (Option "NvAGP" in the config)
<nikkia> the nvidia gart isn't always the best, sometimes its better/faster to use the one specific to your motherboard, even if that motherboard is nForce based
<snowseal> in the xorg config ?
<nikkia> yeah, you probably don't have that line at all
<snowseal> i'll definately check it. tx
<nikkia> if there is no 'Option "NvAGP"' line, then it defaults to, iirc, '0' which means 'use the motherboard gart if its loaded, otherwise use the one built into the X driver'
<snowseal> i got a intel mb, so i guesss its nforce based. (its a g-force fx actually.)
<snowseal> hmm, complex for me. but ty for tips
<nikkia> the problem there, is that usually the motherboard gart isn't loaded by default, the kernel modules will exist, but aren't set to auto-load, so the nvidia driver looks, sees no gart, and uses the built  in one
<snowseal> will have to learn more about this.
<nikkia> if you set Option "NvAGP" "2"    then it forces it to load the motherboard gart
<snowseal> just great info. thx again
<nikkia> afternoon uniq
<snowseal> hmmm, indeed i got no " NvAGP" option in xorg.conf
<Matyy> does someone know a similar icon theme for kde: http://art.gnome.org/themes/icon/1051 ? 
<uniqwork> hi nikkia.
<uniqwork> brb. fucked copyingmachine.
<_michael> saluuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuut tout le mondee
<uniqwork> hi michael.
<snowseal> lol, raped copymachine. yuk.
<_michael> g plein de kestion a poser y a pas un geeks pour maider ???
<_michael> hi uniqwork ;-p
<uniqwork> snowseal: yes, sorry for the bad language. 
<_michael> someone can help me ?
<_michael> please ...
<Matyy> Hmm, where can I learn how to create own icon themes?
<uniqwork> what is your problem michale? 
<nikkia> matyy, i think themes.org has some tutorials
<nikkia> no, i was thinking of kde-look, i think
<nikkia> http://artist.kde.org/guidelines.html
<snowseal> nikkia,  should i add nvagp as option in the device section of xorg.conf ?
<snowseal> or as module, or or
<_michael> i have a kunbuntu 5.04 and i wonder wich line i have to add in my sourceslist.conf for update from debian ...
<nikkia> snowseal, yes, in the device section, i think
<Matyy> thx
<nikkia> yep, device section
<snowseal> ack
<uniqwork> ?? sources.list
<kinfo> [sources.list]  example /etc/apt/sources.list with all official repositories plus KDE 3.4.1 and Koffice 1.4 from kubuntu.org can be found at: http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/303802
<uniqwork> _michael: take a look at that.
<_michael> yop
<Matyy> nikkia, they talk about kde2.x there. Can I still use it?
<_michael> thanks .... 
<_michael> ;-))))))))))))))
<Tm_T> Matyy: wtf
<nikkia> snowseal: here's mine:  http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/305127
<Matyy> I just browsed a bit and found the actuall version
<snowseal> well, /var/log/messages shows some nice agp hardware beein detected. restarting X..
<snowseal> bbl, ty
<_michael> i want to install wine , how can i do ?
<snowseal> hey   nikkia  you got alot more options than i have.
<_michael> sorry but my english are a little : bad :-{
<snowseal> i got no options at al in there
<snowseal> _michael, apt-get isntall wine
<Matyy> _michael, go to winehq and look for the deb sources
<Matyy> there you get a more actuall version
<nikkia> snowseal: wow, that's a tiny device section i use here, you should see my device section on my machine at work
<Matyy> _michael, http://www.winehq.org/site/download-deb
<nikkia> actually, no you shouldn't, i reinstalled since i setup X properly there :/
<snowseal> why are these options not commented. how else would i know what options are available
<_michael> i already try apt-get install but he said he can't find the package 
<nikkia> snowseal, they're documented in the README on nvidia's site
<snowseal> akay. got my self a project now ;)
<_michael> thanks Matyy i will try it
<_michael> thanks for your help i will be back ;-p good bye 
<nikkia> hey uniq...
<nikkia> is there a way to delete a pastebin posting ? i was about to show snowseal my work xorg.conf device section, but he left
<nikkia> altho it looks like pastebin just died anyway
<jony_gudel> surabaya
<uniqwork> hosted by Paul Dixon (paul at elphin dot com)
<uniqwork> nikkia: don't know, never thought of that. can't find a delete-button anywhere. you could always mail ^^
<ztonzy> hi apokryphos 
<apokryphos> hey
<ztonzy> kdm still doesn't start :-\
<ztonzy> and I removed gdm as well
<uniqwork> nikkia: you can however edit the post in the box below the actual post.-
<nikkia> uniq, yeah, i suppose i could just reuse it next time i need pastebin :)
<nikkia> atm, i've returned to being angry at ebay sellers :P
<uniqwork> heh. why is that? 
<nikkia> found a commercial seller selling something i want, then decided to check his non-ebay site, and found he's selling the same item from his web store *cheaper* than he's selling it on ebay
<uniqwork> nice one.
<nikkia> 101 vs 102, pre VAT
<nikkia> still not sure what to do tho, as i've seen 'buy it nows' for 117 inc VAT, which is 2 cheaper still
* ztonzy think he will grab some sun before work
<uniqwork> i ordered 'the debian system' yesterday.. from a german online bookstore. %u20AC44
<uniqwork> ehm.. did you see that euro sign? :)
<uniqwork> cgi:irc isn't a very good client :|
<nikkia> uniq, no, it did %u20AC44
<nikkia> which probably shows up as a euro symbol to you anyway :P
<dwmurphy> lol
<dwmurphy> morning
<nikkia> morning dwmurphy
<uniqwork> nikkia: no it doesn't :)
* dwmurphy debates attempting to install kubuntu again before work
<uniqwork> morning dwmurphy. all kde 3.4.1 packages are ready. i'm just waiting for Riddell to take a look at them and copy them over to kubuntu.org
<dwmurphy> uniqwork: ok. excellent. thanks
<snowseal> nikkia, agpgart                33608  3 intel_mch_agp,intel_agp,nvidia
<snowseal> seems like agp drivers are loaded, but gl refuses to work.
<snowseal> maybe it uses the wrong driver becouse : " intel_mch_agp          10256  0"  is not used.
<nikkia> snowseal, run glxinfo and cut and paste the output into a pastebin entry
<andrea> kubuntu ownz
<andrea> :D
<uniqwork> :)
* snowseal awakes
<snowseal> nikkia, segmentation fault
<nikkia> erk, that's not right
<snowseal> i just removed nvidia-glx package, becouse x didnt boot anymore
<snowseal> i figured that package made a conflict. and it was a package i recently added.. after removal x booted again.
<snowseal> maybe that has something to do with it.
<nikkia> probably
<snowseal> heh
<nikkia> most likely you still have the DRI stuff being loaded in xorg.conf
<snowseal> wich is not good?/
<nikkia> altho, in saying that, i have dri loaded in mine, and it doesn't stop nvidia loading
<nikkia> well, it used to be that the nvidia driver wouldn't load with it enabled, but i have it enabled, and i'm using the nvidia driver *shrug*
<snowseal> i dont have any DRI reference in xorg.conf
<clparker> anybody know how to update kopette?
<apokryphos> clparker: do you have the latest repo?
<snowseal> huh, busid on my nvidia device is pci:1:0:0
<snowseal> while it should use agp
<snowseal> clparker,  apt-get update && apt-get install kopete
<clparker> thank you
<clparker> i will try that
<apokryphos> snowseal: not if he doesn't have the topic repository
<nikkia> snowseal, that's normal, the busid thing
<apokryphos> clparker: if you haven't done so already, you'll have to first add "deb http://kubuntu.org/hoary-kde341 hoary-updates main" to your /etc/apt/sources.list, and sudo apt-get update
<clparker> will do
<apokryphos> (followed by the aforementioned sudo apt-get install kopete)
<snowseal> hmm, i'll add thast repository. :)
<apokryphos> it's the one with 3.4.1, too
<snowseal> omg 171 upgrades available.
<snowseal> hmm, lemme pray it works okay
<snowseal> im gonna compile the kernel myself and add nvidia modules to it, manually. using the readme and howto. have to do it yourself if you want to get it don right. sigh.
<nikkia> snowseal, you don't need to do that
<nikkia> snowseal, compiling the kernel yourself buys you nothing in terms of adding the nvidia drivers
<nikkia> you might as well just remove the packages for the nvidia stuff, then download the .run file from nvidia and run it
<nikkia> you need the kernel-headers package, but i think thats all
<snowseal> nikkia im a purist. ;) and i the kernel is not using my newest processor architecture. it might improve speed. and although it takes lots of time, i will get grip on this video driver mystery.
<nikkia> snowseal, the 686 kernel package is probably about as fast as you'll get anyway
<nikkia> last time i checked, the kernel doesn't really make any use of floating point and/or SSE :)
<snowseal> but  see your point, the kernel doesnt have alot to do with the video drivers.
<snowseal> lol.
<hussam> The kubuntu cd installed the 386 kernel for me. will I gain anything if I remove it and install 686 kernel instead?
<snowseal> hussam,  i would say yes. but now im not so sure anymore :P
<nikkia> hussam: yes
<nikkia> hussam: especially if you have 1GB or more of ram :P
<hussam> I have a Pentium 3 with 384MB ram
<nikkia> it'd still be worthwhile, IMO
<Tm_T> uh oh
<nikkia> personally, i'm not sure i'd 'remove it' for the 386 kernel tho
<Tm_T> hussam: no need to remove any kernel, just install more ;p
<hussam> would there a gain in performace?
<nikkia> tm, the grub menu can get a bit daunting with 30 kernels though :)
<snowseal> well, currently the processes run with the old 386 instruction set, while the p3 has way more efficient intructions, wich you currently dont use.
<nikkia> hussam, some, yes
<Tm_T> I have ... 9 different kernels installed
<Tm_T> nikkia: well, then yes
<Tm_T> nikkia: and please use whole nick, so I get hilighted ;)
* snowseal nerdly grins
<Tm_T> snowseal: eh, ever programmed assembler?
<snowseal> nope
<Tm_T> o/
<snowseal> i wish i could.
<Tm_T> it's easy
<nikkia> Tm_T: there is some truth to what he said
<Tm_T> nikkia: there is, that's why I asked
<nikkia> Tm_T: the 386 lacks some of the registers that that are useful for the schedular
<snowseal> but when i stared at the assembly codes in the asm bewbie guide i got a headache
<snowseal> easy you say? how did you start learning it , Tm_T ?
<snowseal> i prefer some higher level programming
<Tm_T> snowseal: well, I started with 8088 doing 1+2 etc
<Tm_T> from basics
<nikkia> feh, 8088? newbie! :P
<snowseal> haha
<Tm_T> that was hight tech!
<Tm_T> - t
<nikkia> the 8088 was never 'high tech'
<snowseal> hmm, you got an asm compiler on your 8088?
<snowseal> amazing
<nikkia> it was at best, a cut-down version of the 8086 :P
<Tm_T> snowseal: all you need is old good ibm testbox and  datasheet
<Tm_T> nikkia: heh, it was hightech in our school
* nikkia started on Z80, 6502 and 6805
<Tm_T> snowseal: uhm, not much compiling...
<snowseal> hex editing.. ?
<Tm_T> I continued with C(++)&AVR
<Tm_T> snowseal: yaight!
<nikkia> thankfully, i don't do much asm anymore
<nikkia> the last i did was about 10 months ago, on SH-3
<Tm_T> last time 5years ago
<gdh> I write Bad Perl and Bad Bash :)
<uniq> me to :)
<nikkia> gdh, the 'bad' is superfluous on perl
<uniq> +o
<gdh> nikkia: I was waiting to see who'd comment on that :)
<snowseal> asm is still very useful to debug programs. is the main reason i wish to learn asm.
<nikkia> whenever i need a quick n dirty language, its always python i grab for
<gdh> I write Perl like I write BASIC .. one big if..then..else :)
<nikkia> all my image manipulation scripts are python
<nikkia> of course, PIL makes that a no brainer :)
<snowseal> i started programming ms-basic on the msx.
<snowseal> hardly anyone knows what an msx is nowdays.
<nikkia> snowseal: heh, i do
<nikkia> MSX2 was the best spec 8bit
<nikkia> largely due to the TMS9938 being utterly brilliant
<Tm_T> pois pois ->
<snowseal> then i got an amiga500, for gaming. and then my dad bought a PC. 286, wich i trashed with lots of virusses.
<snowseal> wich some of you might have created.
<snowseal> heh, i even got my p100 trashed with the cih virus, tjernobyl. it flashed my bios and the first MB of my hd on 26 april. had to buy a new bios for it.
<snowseal> wich was my most destructive virus i ever cought.
<nikkia> last virus i was affected by, was green catapilla
<nikkia> on windows 3.1
<snowseal> are there any linux virusses in the wild?
<snowseal> other then the worms i know of.
<snowseal> guess not. ;D
<mart> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserPreferences
<mart> erm, where are the password repeat and email boxes?
<imtheshade> sa lall
<imtheshade> sal all
<mart> and "Create Profile" ?
<neul> apparently Kubuntu works so well, nobody anywhere has any problems...  wow, that IS a relief
<nikkia> neul, no, all the problems are with networking :P
<neul> oh i see-- Kubuntu is totally blown, but nobody can hook up to IRC properly to bitch about it... :-D
<Tm_T> I can ] ;=
<mart> I was about to... but then remembered I could be using Gentoo...
<yourghetek> is there a howto on getting the newest version amarok?
<mart> (I wonder how on earth do they do c++ transitions?)
<yourghetek> /doesnt know
* yourghetek doesnt know
<yourghetek> htere we go
<mart> yourghetek: which kde packages are you using? hoary?
<martinjh99> Trying to run BZFlag in Accelerated mode - Not getting any joy at all.  Using KDE3.4.1 Hoary, with the Fglrx mods installed - Ran dpkg-reconfigure and told X to use the fglrx driver but something is not right - any ideas?
<buz> http://slashdot.org/article.pl?sid=05/06/28/1245258&from=rss
<yourghetek> hoary
<Tm_T> hmm
<Tm_T> martinjh99: well, ati
<Tm_T> ] ;=
<mart> yourghetek: ah, I thought there might be something on hoary-updates, but doesn't appear to be
<martinjh99> TN_T well yeah, should have thought about it...  Had it working though thats the annoying thing.  It stopped working for some reason...
<nikki> grr
<nikki> see, networking problems :P
<yourghetek> did any of you guys catch the outpost deal? http://shop.outpost.com/product/3492233
<buz> maxtor drives suck
<nikkia> not as much as WD ones do :P
<yourghetek> but at .35 a gig...
<buz> samsung and segate
<gdh> maxtor are at the bottom of the pile for me
<buz> maxtor make the worst noise of them all
<nikkia> everyone has different experiences
<gdh> aside from my many personal experiences against maxtor...
<gdh> ... Dell put maxtor in all their PCs...
<buz> means its gotta be crap
<nikkia> i had 2 seagate drives pop their driver board, will never buy them again...
<gdh> buz: Bingo :)
<nikkia> bought a WD that was 20GB of bad sectors out the box
<buz> mhh i had all manufacturers drives die on me
<buz> so now i buy the most silent ones
<buz> and so far, no samsung died
<nikkia> (and when we took that back, they said 'oh yeah, that was a fault on all of that batch, we can replace it if you'd like' (from the same batch))
<yourghetek> ive had 5 drives die on me
<buz> most important thing, keep yar drives cool
<jbroome> and keep the receipt. :)
<buz> usually i cant be bothered to rma them
<buz> just not worth the trouble
<nikkia> micropolis used to be the best :/
<buz> which is why they are bankrupt??
<nikkia> i still have a 20yo micropolis scsi drive somewhere that still works fine, is slow as treacle, but works
<nikkia> buz, they were bought, iirc
<nikkia> they were expensive, and they didn't catch on fast enough with the capacity race, thats why they had trouble
<buz> what is it with those new extended availability drives? do they really last longer?
<buz> i'll buy a bundle if its true
<nikkia> buz, probably not
<buz> their mtbf is much higher
<nikkia> buz, its probably just the same kind of scam as an 'extended warranty'
<buz> mhh seagate gives 5 year warranty anyhow
<yourghetek> yeah i heard about that
<nikkia> drives are cheap enough that i don't really care about warranty
<nikkia> and if my drive dies, no amount of warranty is going to get my data back anyway
<buz> exactly
<yourghetek> then raid
<buz> which is why i only buy drives in pairs
<buz> i just dont get why sata drives are 20$ more
<nikkia> buz, you're lucky its only $20, tbh
<nikkia> many companies looked at SATA and thought back to the SCSI price reaming days
<buz> mhh scsi drives are in fact sturdier built
<nikkia> buz, not all
<buz> we only ever have ide drives fail, practically no scsis ever
<nikkia> buz, i used to be exclusively scsi
<buz> but scsi needs even better cooling
<buz> especially 12kprm
<nikkia> most of the scsi drives i bought over the years, when i looked closely, they were exactly the same drive platters with a different controller board
<buz> platters maybe
<buz> but platters generally aren't the first thing to go bad
<buz> usually the motors or the controller goes bad
<nikkia> when i say 'platters' there, i mean platters, heads, motors, everything except the controller board
<buz> not true these days
<buz> many scsi drives in fact use smaller platters than they have cases
<buz> spinning real 3.5" platters at 15K rpm isn't really feasibly
<bjtaken> isnt there a kile package in kubuntu?
<Tm_T> hmm
<Tm_T> kile - KDE Integrated LaTeX Environment
<Tm_T> sure
<bjtaken> Tm_T, am i missing something in sources.lst?
<mart> it's in universe
<mart> so need that before/after 'main'
<uniq> ?? sources.list
<kinfo> [sources.list]  example /etc/apt/sources.list with all official repositories plus KDE 3.4.1 and Koffice 1.4 from kubuntu.org can be found at: http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/303802
<nikkia> uniq, can you test a url for me ?
<uniq> nikkia: sure.
<nikkia> uniq, see if you can access:  http://ipv6-test.singnet.com.sg/cgi-bin/IPv6-Test
<nikkia> all i get is 'document contains no data' :/
<Fnoy> how do i nstall kubuntu
<Tm_T> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<uniq> nikkia: doesn't work from my ipv4 connection.. give me a sec and i'll check from a ipv6-enabled box.
<nikkia> uniq, their server is probably hosed then
<nikkia> just sometimes the 'document contains no data' is a symptom of my ISP's transparent proxy being lousy, but if its happening to you too, its probably not that :)
<uniq> nikkia: 1.5 sec latency when pinging over ipv6. 
<nikkia> (besides which, they can't transparent proxy IPv6, so if it was my ISP, it'd be a sign my IPv6 wasn't working)
* troy gets frustrated with the kernel
<troy> anyone else have a problem with their IDE cdrom drive after updating to a recent kernel?
<nikkia> what kind of problem ?
<troy> hdd: cdrom_pc_intr: The drive appears confused (ireason = 0x01)
<nikkia> no, nothing like that
<troy> refuses to boot unless I specify hdd=noprobe 
<troy> but then of course, I have no cdrom ;)
<troy> I'll try in #linuxhelp... it's been so long since I've used the linux kernel...
<bjtaken> whats the name of the control center plugin that makes gtk programmes look like qt programmes?
<mart> gtk2-engines-gtk-qt ?
<mart> sounds familiar
<bjtaken> thx
* nikkia curses bmp
<maddwarf> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/hdb3,
<maddwarf>        missing codepage or other error
<maddwarf> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/hdb3,
<maddwarf>        missing codepage or other error
<snowseal> i got a segfault when i run wine, it could be the video output, or it might conflict with wineX. how do i find the problem?
<maddwarf> hi all. don;t know if anyone can help. I have a problem mounting my second hard disk. I am getting "Mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock, missing codepage or other error" message
<maddwarf> (sorry for bad pasting, not used to this IRC)
<maddwarf> my drive was a bootable slackware install, but i got a new HDD to install kubuntu, and that went fine, then I mounteed slack drive OK. after a reboot, i get these erros
<snowseal> maddwarf,  so how do you mount it?
<snowseal> maddwarf,  seems like you have to specify the fs type
<snowseal> maybe the /etc/fstab has bad values
<maddwarf> the drive is not defined in fstab, and I get the same errors when i specify the fs (ext3)
<snowseal> mount -t ext3 /dev/hdb /mnt/slackware
<snowseal> hmm. bad
<snowseal> maybe the drive has some errors on it.
<maddwarf> i mount it with "mount /dev/hdb1 /mnt/slack" or "mount -t ext3 /dev/hdb1 /mnt/slack"
<maddwarf> 8o(    i hope the drive is OK ... i backed up recently, but there is some newer stuff i don;t want to lose .....
<snowseal> hmm hmm, you can try to check it with some tool. fsck if i remember right
<mrmanic> fsck it
<maddwarf> ok, am looking at man fsck now ...
<snowseal> and the first partition on hdb is definately ext3 ?
<maddwarf> pretty sure it is ext3 ... 
<nikkia> try 'auto' as the fs type
<maddwarf> auto gives the same result 8o(
<nikkia> you could use fdisk to check what the partition type is
<nikkia> but that'll only tell you if its 'linux' or 'ntfs' or something
<snowseal> heh.
<maddwarf> ah, fdisk is saying that I have an "invalid flag 0x0000 od partition table 4 that will be corrected " .... think I should go ahead and let fdisk alter it?
<brk3> anyone know what package has all the c++ documentation..?
<snowseal> maddwarf, seems unharmfull to let it fixed.
<buz> will my system stop booting like last time if i install the kernel of today?
<maddwarf> ok thnx all - fdisk says i need a reboot. will return in a moment. 
* maddwarf shakes fist at God of Data Retention ... after all i've done for you!!!
<snowseal> hmm, seems unnescesairy, becouse it was not mounted
<maddwarf> well, its still not mounting ....
<snowseal> scary
<snowseal> :)
<maddwarf> but fdisk is no longer reporting the error...
<nikkia> erm, i wouldn't have let fdisk change anything, personally
<snowseal> well, reboot it, i am curious
<maddwarf> yeah, i'm not sure, nikkia ... i'll reboot and return to let you know 
<nikkia> you might, if you have ANY disks left :P
<snowseal> im sure any decent fs checker can repair a partition table.
<maddwarf> LOL
* maddwarf grabs his hat and cloak, prepares to head for the revolving doors.
<buz> wtf does that mean:
<buz> lilo
<buz> Warning: '/proc/partitions' does not match '/dev' directory structure.
<buz>     Name change: '/dev/dm-0' -> '/dev/evms/hda1'
<buz> Added Linux *
<buz> Skipping /vmlinuz.old
<buz> i find it pretty weird that i don't have a / mounted anyhow
<buz> proc on /proc type proc (rw)
<buz> sysfs on /sys type sysfs (rw)
<maddwarf> grrr ...
<buz> devpts on /dev/pts type devpts (rw,gid=5,mode=620)
<buz> tmpfs on /dev/shm type tmpfs (rw)
<buz> /dev on /.dev type unknown (rw,bind)
<buz> none on /dev type tmpfs (rw,size=5M,mode=0755)
<buz> usbfs on /proc/bus/usb type usbfs (rw)
<snowseal> maddwarf, not?
<maddwarf> no difference, snowseal 
<snowseal> maddwarf, did you check the partition or the whole disk?
<maddwarf> partition
<maddwarf> just tried to fsck /dev/hdb         it gives similar "cannot read superblock" errors
* snowseal wonders how buz connected to this chan without a /
<maddwarf> it also says that 
<maddwarf> The superblock could not be read or does not describe a correct ext2
<maddwarf> filesystem.  If the device is valid and it really contains an ext2
<maddwarf> filesystem (and not swap or ufs or something else), then the superblock
<maddwarf> is corrupt, and you might try running e2fsck with an alternate superblock:
<maddwarf>     e2fsck -b 8193 <device>
<nikkia> mad, are you really sure its /dev/hdb ?
* maddwarf checks physical cables ....... primary slave.
<maddwarf> i can see the drive exists there (i only have the 2 ... kubuntu and slack), but kubuntu is refusing to read it.
<buz> mhh that kernel upgrade went nicely
<buz> at least something
<maddwarf> cool, buz. good to hear _someone_ is having a good day 8o)
<buz> not good
<buz> just acceptable
<buz> days with exams and exams on the next day are rarely good days
<maddwarf> 8o(
<maddwarf> good job i don;t have exams right now, with my data-drive down....
<snowseal> Slackware can be installed on ext3, ReiserFS, xfs and jfs
<buz> mhh my main machine is down since a few weeks
<buz> the cpu went bad after 3 weeks of use 
<buz> nice job, amd
<maddwarf> i'm pretty sure i used ext3, snowseal 
<buz> and i'm to stressed to fill out rma forms
<maddwarf> but with fdisk not reading it......
<snowseal> damn, how can it be corrupted.
<maddwarf> ouch, buz! 
<buz> first of about 15 amd cpus to ever go bad 
<snowseal> well, without other options, i would try  e2fsck -b 8193 <device> , to see what happens
<buz> its kinda weird
<buz> maybe the undervolting killed it
<maddwarf> same errors, snowseal 8o(
<buz> but that doesnt make sense
* snowseal wonders what happened to the disk
<maddwarf> it was fine just a day ago, snowseal , and i didn't do nothing to it!!!   ;o)
<buz> they just die you know
<maddwarf> well, i unplugged it, and replugged it .... 
<snowseal> oh oh
<buz> probably dead then
<maddwarf> yup, buz
<snowseal> maddwarf,  while it was offline offcorse?
<buz> you dont have backups, i assume?
<maddwarf> errr ..... yes, it was all powered down
<maddwarf> i have backups, but at 7-8 DVDs, its a long job i am hoping to avoid
<snowseal> lol, i had to ask
<buz> mhh not so bad
<maddwarf> 8o) snowseal . i work in Windows Tech Support  (still learning this linux thing). you HAVE to ask the simple questions 8o)
<snowseal> buz, so your distro boots without the / defined in /etc/fstab ?
<snowseal> thats weird
<maddwarf> "there are no stupid questions ... but there are a lot of inquisitive idiots" hee hee hee
<snowseal> specially window users
<maddwarf> yeah, goes with the territory (mass-market home users will f'k-up any system they get)
<snowseal> maddwarf,  i would lastly, try to mount all partitions on hdb and try the hdc1-5 too. just o make sure.
<buz> gets weirder even:
<buz> # UNCONFIGURED FSTAB FOR BASE SYSTEM
<buz> i sure didnt delete it
<buz> wtf is going on on this machine
<maddwarf> so, looks like i'm ready to invest in some recovery software - i've seen plenty about ....
<buz> na, they generally don't fuckup osx
<maddwarf> buz got no / ?   but if its not mounted, how is it running your system??????
<buz> i was just wondering abuot that myself
<buz> look at this
<buz> $ mount
<buz> proc on /proc type proc (rw)
<buz> sysfs on /sys type sysfs (rw)
<buz> devpts on /dev/pts type devpts (rw,gid=5,mode=620)
<buz> tmpfs on /dev/shm type tmpfs (rw)
<buz> /dev on /.dev type unknown (rw,bind)
<buz> none on /dev type tmpfs (rw,size=5M,mode=0755)
<buz> usbfs on /proc/bus/usb type usbfs (rw)
<buz> root should be /dev/hda7 
<buz> weeeird machine
<snowseal> hmm, i didnt know one could unmount / while running.
<buz> i doubt it was ever mounted
<buz> but the machine behaves perfectly normally
<hussam> What wireless card is fully supported by 2.6 kernel without any use of ndiswrapper? In #linux they recommended cisco 350.
* maddwarf suggests "if it aint broke, don;t fix it". your system is up'n'running - leave well alone! LOL    8o)
<snowseal> it should, to boot.. (?)
<buz> id assume it should
<snowseal> buz,  oh, it booted from the network
<buz> maybe it just keeps it open?
<buz> na it didnt boot from the network
<buz> theres nothing to boot from
<snowseal> this is hte weirdest problem one ever told me. lol
<buz> not a problem
<buz> just an oddity
<buz> it's definitely wierd that there is no fstab
<snowseal> i wonder if it boots..
<snowseal> no fstab at all.
<snowseal> heh
<buz> sure it boots
<buz> i boot it alteast once a day
<buz> must somehow be hardcoded in the kernel 
<buz> of course i have everything on one giant partition
<buz> it was meant to be a backup system until i get my parts rmaed
<zilone> Is there someone here that could give me some advice on a dual boot problem i'm having?
<maddwarf> ok, time for me to pull out the slack drive and put it safe until i can get some cheap recovery
<maddwarf> my boss jsut sent his drive for recovery - 500
<buz> i'd use the dvds then
<buz> no such thing as cheap recovery
<maddwarf> yup, buz.
<buz> i've heard a lot worse than 500?
<snowseal> zilone, shoot
<buz> more along the lines of 3000? 
<maddwarf> yeah, depends on the drive/problem buz. 
<buz> yup
<zilone> thanks snowseal, I can't seem to boot back into windows xp after installing ubuntu
<buz> replacing bad ibm board might not be that bad
<buz> friend of mine once managed to do it himself
<snowseal> zilone, you did see the boot-loader?
<maddwarf> i've heard of swapping out the boards, never thought to try it myself. but it seems like the problem here is on the drive (data)
<zilone> the boot loader? as in Grub?
<snowseal> yes, or lilo. it lists the windows xp partition too. usually
<zilone> I tried it, didn't work
<snowseal> any error?
<maddwarf> what happens when you try to boot into XP, zilone ?
<zilone> none, it just doesn't show me anything 
<zilone> except the linux boots
<zilone> i have linux installed onto a second harddrive, and xp on another one
<snowseal> oh, so you choose windows xp and it boots linux.
<zilone> i can't even choose windows xp honestly, it just doesn't list it
<snowseal> right.,
<zilone> I had gotten a friend to help me, and we tried a few things and so far it hasn't helped
<snowseal> zilone,  quick fix is to put a msdos floppy in it. boot it, and run fdisk, activate the windows partition. reboot.
<maddwarf> this sounds familiar, from my dualboot slackware/win2k. i had to configure lilo to see the windows drive, and also make sure lilo was installed on the right drive (the windows drive, i think). it was a while back adn i can;t recall the dtails
<zilone> He said it might be a problem with it being a SATA drive
<zilone> I don't have a floppy drive though :(
<snowseal> np
<buz> mhh
<buz> linux cant boot from sata if the bios tells the sata to run ide emulation i think
<zilone> Hmm, windows xp and linux are both on a different drive though
<snowseal> zilone,  ok did you change the hard-disk order physically?
<zilone> i did use the advance options during partition, and i remember setting the Linux drive as primary
<zilone> didn't touch the hardware itself
<snowseal> good
<snowseal> probably you need to edit the grub.conf manually
<maddwarf> ok, gotta go. thanx for the help
<zilone> hmm, what kind of modification?
<snowseal> maddwarf, gl
<zilone> Sorry, i'm still new to all of this :(
<snowseal> zilone, grub isnt aware of the windows disk. you'll need to add it to its config
<zilone> I think my friend tried this, he told me to put in some commands into the konsole, it showed XP into it, but it would stop running after i choose it
<snowseal> that doesnt make sense to me..
<zilone> sorry lol
<snowseal> look at /etc/grub/grub.conf
<zilone> hmm
<zilone> I can't seem to find the grub folder in etc
<snowseal> oh, its in /boot/grub
<zilone> hmm, is it the menu.lst?
<zilone> i don't see a grub.conf file
<snowseal> gee, im used to lilo.haha. sorry.
<zilone> ahhh, that sux :(
<snowseal> moment. lemme check first
<snowseal> right its menu.lst
<zilone> Should i paste what was in the file here?
<snowseal> not her, too much
<zilone> err, what was added into the file*
<snowseal> so there is not any windows reference in that file?
<snowseal> oh. yeas. please do
<zilone> # on /dev/hda1
<zilone> title Windows NT/2000/XP
<zilone> rootnoverify (hd1,0)
<zilone> savedefault
<zilone> makeactive
<zilone> chainloader +1
<zilone> sorry for that spam
<snowseal> so the windows system is installed on the second hard-disk? that seems erronous to me
<mikl> Sigh, it seems to be impossible to get an answer for anything on the ubuntu forums - even the topic-spammers stay away :(
<zilone> I tried with different hardrive settings 0 to 9, but only that one seems to respond
<zilone> :(
<snowseal> you can try to change the line: rootnoverify (hd1,0) into --> root (hd0,0)
<snowseal> zilone,  you did say that the windows option boots linux , right?
<mikl> zilone: hda1 should be hd0,0
<zilone> err, the system loads Grub first
<zilone> and it only gives me Linux in a set of 3 different boots
<zilone> windows should of been the fourth, but it didn't show up, my friend later on told me to add in those lines from before
<snowseal> zilone,  change the line: rootnoverify (hd1,0) into --> root (hd0,0)
<zilone> hmm, i think we tried that one before too
<zilone> will give it a try though
<snowseal> lol. gl
<zilone> mm, how do i open this file through konsole? ^_^;;
<snowseal> zilone, sudo kwrite /boot/grub/menu.lst ? or any other text editor
<zilone> thanks :)
<snowseal> >-<
<zilone> now to reboot, i'll probably be back real soon heheh
<snowseal> prolly
* costa_ is back.
<zilone> snowseal it didn't work :( told me it was an unrecognizable format
<snowseal> what
<snowseal> i suppose the config file was in an unrecgnised format?
<zilone> gave me an error i think it was something like partition 38x0 or something
<zilone> the config file?
<zilone> hmm
<snowseal> hmm indeed
<zilone> how would i go about fixing this ?_?
<snowseal> zilone you need to know your hd and partition layout.
<zilone> hmm, well, the first harddrive that's suppose to be for windows isn't partitioned
<snowseal> did you add an extra drive for linux?
<zilone> add an extra drive? it was there to begin with really
<snowseal> ok, im trying to get the picture here.
<zilone> but i used another drive for linux, that's true
<zilone> kk, first drive is a Western Digital 10,000 RPM i think the model was a Raptor, that's windows
<zilone> Second drive is a Seagate Barracuda, 120 gigabytes, 5 gigs is for the user files, 15 gigs for the system files and 100 gigs is set up so Windows can use it as an NTFS partition
<zilone> I hope that helps...
<snowseal> ok, did you set the jumpers the same as before? i mean, maybe the extra drive you added is set to master and the windows drive is set to cs or somethin
<zilone> i think i changed that during installation, i was afraid windows wouldn't allow me to boot into Linux, but i can almost swear i set it as primary, not master
<zilone> is there some way to tell?
<snowseal> zilone,  if you got any means of booting into dos,or windows, you can fdisk /MBR to remove the bootloader, dont forget to activate the windows partition using fdisk.
<zilone> i wish i had x_x
<snowseal> hmmz, you do have a bootable windows cd.
<snowseal> and im sure you can do the same using linux, but i dont kow the commands to do it.
<zilone> hmm
<zilone> kk, thanks for the help :)
<zilone> i'll try and see if i can figure something else, if not i'll just have to uninstall Linux and go through the installation again till i get it right lol
<zilone> thanks :)
<MoebiusZero> hrm
<MoebiusZero> do i have to login as root to set an su passwd?
<godsmoke> evangelion: what do you mean exactly?
<evangelion> i open a term
<evangelion> and cant su
<evangelion> it never asked for a root pass during install
<godsmoke> right, it wasn't supposed to
<godsmoke> the su password is your user password -- there is no direct root login
<evangelion> so how do i run apt then?
<godsmoke> sudo* rather
<godsmoke> evangelion: there's an entire section of the FAQ about this
<evangelion> if basic commands dont work, then there is an issue
<godsmoke> this is not a matter of things "not working"
<godsmoke> there is no direct root login enabled by default
<godsmoke> you're welcome to enable it
<godsmoke> running "sudo passwd" and then entering your user password, and then the root password you want will enable direct root login with its own password
<MarcosGarcia> hello how to optimize my  kubuntu for slow pcs ??? 
<godsmoke> MarcosGarcia: for actual slow computers -- kubuntu is not an ideal choice -- doing a minimal ubuntu install with a lightweight window manager would be best
<MarcosGarcia> :(
<godsmoke> KDE is a very complicated destop environment
<godsmoke> requiring a significant processor and a decent amount of ram
<godsmoke> if you have a slow computer -- it's not for you
<godsmoke> using a window manager like xfce or fluxbox would be a much better choice
<MarcosGarcia> ok thanks
<March-RX8> hi ppl
<March-RX8> i need to use a usb irda port on a laptop running kubuntu. what shall i do?
<godsmoke> March-RX8: load the drivers for it?
<March-RX8> i dont hav any drivers. just windows ones
<godsmoke> you probably need to do some research on the device, if there are drivers to support it in linux, and so forth
<March-RX8> it is a general device, it doesnt hav particular drivers in windows so i dont know in linux
<godsmoke> well, the way to find out is to do some research on the device, check if your kernel autoloaded drivers already, and so forth
<March-RX8> how can i do, i am a linux beginner
<Ayreon> Hi, how do I get a linux ?
<Ayreon> theres so many out there, i dont know which 1 to get! :S
<Ayreon> Can someone help? please
<liz4rd> wow you guys are alot of help :P
<liz4rd> get kubuntu linux its what i'm on aswell
<liz4rd> google.com search kubuntu ISO
<geko> hi to all guys
<March-RX8> www.kubuntu.org
<geko> i got a full ubuntu system
<liz4rd> hey geko
<geko> but i wanna go to kde
<geko> it's better to install it using apt
<liz4rd> lol why arent you in #ubuntu then?
<March-RX8> update ur sistem and download kde for ubuntu
<geko> or doing a full installation from the sources
<liz4rd> how long did it take ?:P
<geko> kubuntu-desktop?
<liz4rd> yes
<March-RX8> depends on ur connection
<liz4rd> sudo apt-get kubuntu-desktop
<geko> liz4rd, got an erroring that says that need konversation
<liz4rd> wtf ? :P it should download the dependancies
<geko> don't know why
<liz4rd> thats messed
<am> hi guys, having some issues with my kwifimanager in hoary
<am> it doesn't seem to set wep
<am> if i do it manually via iwconfig it works fine
<am> and kwifi picks it up
<am> is there any way i can debug what is happening?
<geko> liz4rd, this is my sources.list
<geko> http://rafb.net/paste/results/eaKHnT28.html
<March-RX8> what should i use to open .diff files?
<am> March-RX8: isnt that a patch file?
<liz4rd> add some of my sources to yours http://liz4rd.ath.cx
<liz4rd> clikc the middle drive
<liz4rd> then linux
<liz4rd> then apt
<liz4rd> and there you go
<March-RX8> am: so what i should do to install that?
<am> March-RX8: usually you use the patch program to apply it to source code...then compile the source code
<am> March-RX8: whats the file from?
<March-RX8> linux-irda project
<March-RX8> i am an ignorant in linux
<March-RX8> i just need to use a irda port on my laptop
<elmago> hi all
<nikkia> geko, if you have backports in there, take it out, and update the cache before trying to install KDE
<nikkia> there is a version of konversation in backports that depends on kde 3.4.1 and thus won't install
<am> March-RX8: thats ok, can you give me a link as to where you found it, i can have a look and see whats going on
<March-RX8> http://www.hpl.hp.com/personal/Jean_Tourrilhes/IrDA/IrDA.html
<yourghetek> i have a kubuntu machine that says fsck error and goes straight into console without the ability to ctrl alt f* into different modes.
<geko> nikkia, thx now is working
<geko> after it has installed
<geko> waht can i remove
<geko> to have only kde?
<nikkia> geko, you could remove ubuntu-desktop
<geko> thx!
<am> MarchRX8: ok, what device do you have...im not so sure you need anything at all
<nikkia> its safe to have both on the system though, if you have enough disk space
<March-RX8> a usb-irda port
<March-RX8> and i'm running kubuntu-ppc
<geko> nikkia, i can select wich one start from the menu?
<nikkia> yes
<am> March-RX8: ok, do you know if there definately IS a driver for linux? sometimes if hardware vendors dont release information about a device, then linux basically cant encorporate it unless the hardware vendor actually makes drivers
<March-RX8> i dont hav any linux driver in the box
<am> March-RX8: ok, well then what is the brand of your irda adaptor?
<March-RX8> extreme
<geko> nikkia, not so much space
<geko> at least i ll remove the package
<nikkia> march, have you tried 'modprobe irda-usb' ?
<March-RX8> no, because i dont know so many text line commands
<am> March-RX8: ok, erm..does it come up automatically in Kde control center under irda?
<March-RX8> i'll check
<March-RX8> isnt there sth like "harddrake" in kubuntu?
<March-RX8> there is no irda voice in kontrol centre
<am> March-RX8: not really, most stuff is automagically detected if it has a linux driver
<March-RX8> i dont see it anywhere
<am> March-RX8: ok, can you open up a console...
<ep> Kubuntu has set up KDE in a way that I can't figure simple things out.  For instance, I have no trash icon.   This is ok I guess, I like a blank desktop.  But how might I empty it?  I right click the desktop and there's only an option to undo trash, not empty it
<am> ep, open konq, type trash:/
<am> ep: i have it in my kicker though..from default
<Tm_T> ep: or if you wan't enable trash icon to desktop...
<Tm_T> or if you like to control it from Kmenu
<Tm_T> or...
<Tm_T> there's enough options
<March-RX8> yes i can open  konsole
<Tm_T> ep: just tell me the way you like to do it, and I'll tell ;)
<March-RX8> what should i do in konsole
<ep> I try it on kicker but FMI, how do i get it on the desktop
<Tm_T> ep: so you wan't trash icon to your desktop?
<ep> yes
<Tm_T> in Konsole: nano ~/Desktop/trash.desktop
<March-RX8> sorry but i should go now
<March-RX8> thanks for help
<March-RX8> bye
<Tm_T> Hidden=true <- change it false
<ep> How do I get a "Home Folder" Icon on the panel
<nikkia> ep, there already is one
<am> ep which version of kubuntu are you using..my default had all this set up?
<nikkia> pull up/down on the computer icon (second icon from left) and select 'Home Folder'
<am> and mine is a brand new install from yesterday
<ep> dunno the version ubuntu version 5,04 and apt-get kubuntu-desktop
<Tm_T> ep: and you can upgrade your KDE to 3.4.1 too ;)
<ep> how do i upgrade to 3.4.1
<Tm_T> you know how to edit your sources.list?
<ep> yes
<Tm_T> http://kubuntu.org/hoary-kde-341.php
<ep> add that line right
<ep> nm, i'm checking out the page.... typing got in a hurry
<ep> nikkia I already know about the "System Menu" (the computer icon) and I already know the menu it pops up contains a home folder.  But I want one directly on the panel ( one click instead of two)  This should be a simple matter to accomplish.
<ep> but its isnt:(
<geko> nikkia: everything was fine
<Tm_T> ep: easy
<Tm_T> ep: you do have home icon on desktop?
<ep> No my desktop only contains device icon(s)
<ep> No trash icon even:)
<aseigo> ep: here's the easy way ... select Home from the system button... when konqi opens up, drag the icon in the location bar to the panel
<Tm_T> so, first, create home icon to desktop (I don't know how to do this directly)
<aseigo> ep: voila
<Tm_T> aseigo: damn, guru!
<Tm_T> I was creating home icon to desktop and then drag
<yourghetek> what is the password for the cedega transgaming cvs?
<aseigo> and creating a home icon on the desktop is right click -> create new -> link to url -> for the location type $HOME
<ep> Where's the system buttton? 
<aseigo> $HOME and $USER are magic things in .desktop files (aka "icons")
<ep> I create one one the desktop drag it to the panel and delete it from the desktop afterwards. Hows that?
<Tm_T> aseigo: yaight
<ep> Ok create link to URL made the icon on my desktop -- its not the house icon however:)  
<Tm_T> I'm glad I can't keep icons on desktop
<Tm_T> ep: then change it ;p
<Tm_T> ap rightclick on icon -> settings (or similar) and click icon part
<Tm_T> ep I mean
<deco> moin
<aseigo> yep, right click, select Properties, click the icon button in the top left, look for the Home icon (or better: use the search line there)
<ep> ok I've got the happy home on my panel :)
<deco> german ?
<ep> Thanks sorry to be a pain
<aseigo> btw, you could've just dragged the Home entry from the K Menu to the panel
<Tm_T> yup
<Tm_T> too easy
<ep> Its now own the K menu -- I only found one home icon on my whole system.  That was the one on the panel system menu and that one wouldnt drag!
<ep> Also, on my old KDE, I had a personalized menu (just like the system menu with the computer icon).
<ep> I can't seem to make one now.  How did i do it before? I  know about the quick launcher, but I like the personalized menu better.  
<Venom> Hi all
<Venom> excuse me i have a small problem with kubuntu
<gdh> Ask and we can try and help :)
<Venom> Sound server informational message:
<Venom> Error while initializing the sound driver:
<Venom> device: default can't be opened for playback (Device or resource busy)
<Venom> The sound server will continue, using the null output device.
<Venom> excuse me for my bad english i'm italian
<troy> Venom: do you have a /dev/snd ?
<Venom> wait a minute i see
<Venom> yes
<apollo2011> How do I re-apply the GRUB boot loader? I installed Ubuntu but then re-applied my SuSE GRUB bootloader from in YaST and now I want to revert to the Ubuntu boot loader so I can eventually get rid of SuSE and my old WinXP partitions.
<gdh> apollo2011: 'grub-install' ?
<troy> okay, that means you should have a working sound driver at the kernel level- try going to the Control Center->Sound&Multimedia->Sound System; uncheck "Enable the sound system", apply; check "Enable the sound system", apply; hit Test Sound and see if you get sound
<apollo2011> that might work.  All the config and stuff are still intact in the /boot.  Its just I had YaST overwrite what was placed in the mbr
<Venom> now i can ear only front speaker
<Venom> the rear and sub no
<nikkia> hmmm, i wish KDE had something like audacity :/
<Venom> i don't have audacity
<Venom> i have Typhoon Acoustic Six
<nikkia> eh?
<Venom> ops sorry
<nikkia> audacity, its a multitrack audio recording program
<nikkia> but it uses OSS and some very gnome-like look and feel
<gdh> uses GTK1 :/
<apollo2011> gdh: looks like that will work.  You select the device and it puts the conf in the /boot, and then applies it to the mbr, which is the part I wiped out on purpose
<nikkia> gdh, i suspected as much
<gdh> nice piece of software, just needs brought up to date :)
<apollo2011> gdh: I can also backup my /boot and then replace to get back the config I have now
<nikkia> gdh, something that uses arts, or even just alsa, and had a nicer UI would be very welcome
<nikkia> gdh, yeah, altho the plugin system seems to be terrible
<gdh> dep. on GTK isn't a problem, just not on GNOME itself :)
<gdh> nikkia: I'm not an audiophile.. I just use such apps for cutting bits out of mp3s to make nice looping ringtones mostly :)
<apollo2011> whoa I just moved the mouse to the edge of the screen and it scrolled the view of the desktop over to the left and then reset itself
<nikkia> i was just playing about with it, recording some bass, and realised i hate its UI
<gdh> I hate things that don't loop properly :)
<uniq> gdh: can you please rewrite audacity to qt4? thx :)
<uniq> hi btw.
* gdh waves his magic wand... and two 'maps'  and grep later.. TADA!
<apollo2011> I like Audacity
<nikkia> evening uniq
<uniq> hi nikkia.
<gdh> <wavies> :)
<nikkia> apollo, i don't like GTK or OSS tho :P
<mrmanic> uniq: did you package that ipod kioslave?
<uniq> mrmanic: i did. just packaged it though.. no development. 
<gdh> I noticed Andrew de Quincey did it :) A familiar name in DVB circles...
<mrmanic> uniq: so I should probably let the developers know about a bug? ;)
<uniq> mrmanic: yes, if it's a bug in the software you should. you can cc to me in a mail, if you mail them :)
<uniq> frode@lnix.net is me.
<mrmanic> ah, ok
<mrmanic> thanks
<ep> Ok back to the KDE 3.4.1 upgrade.  Sorry for the delay, I'm like a kid in a candy store....  I've updated my sources, what next?
<yourghetek> argh!
<yourghetek> pastebin isnt working
<nikkia> argh, audacity crashed!
<gdh> nikkia: wine + sound forge? :)
<uniq> ep: apt-get update;apt-get -u dist-upgrade, or if you use kynaptic, start clicking the buttons from left to right. all of them :)
<yourghetek> anybody know a place where i can drop my floods?
<yourghetek> besides pastebin...
<gdh> nikkia: I was disappointed to see that Sony is now branded on Sound Forge.. I miss the old logo of some guy hammering a snake :)
<apollo2011> OK, I used grub-install to re-apply GRUB to the /boot and MBR and I got this error: http://sial.org/pbot/11410.  Once I get it to replace both, I am going to reset my config in /boot to the one I have now that isn't in use.
<uniq> yourghetek: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<gdh> yourghetek: pastebin.ca ? :)
<yourghetek> thx guys
<nikkia> gdh, its disgusting that sony own sound forge
<nikkia> they only bought it for vegas too
<gdh> nikkia: Sounds about right.
<gdh> nikkia: I also noticed nothing new whatsoever in Sony's 7.0
<gdh> lovely app :)
<ep> Ok i'll do those apt-gets. I dont' use kynaptic.
* nikkia stares at her blank audacity and wonders where her bass playing went to
<gdh> nikkia: :(
<yourghetek> my wine installer died... http://pastebin.ca/16149
<soulfly> hi . i'm trying to get blue-tooth to work (kubuntu hoary).  Is gnome-bluetooth the best choise even for kubuntu?
<nikkia> soulfly: no
<nikkia> soulfly: kde-bluetooth is better
<nikkia> kdebluetooth even
<soulfly> nikkia: is it in hoary?
<uniq> no it's not.
<nikkia> i think you need to add a external repos that just contains it
<soulfly> okay. i have the KDE kubuntu repo
<nikkia> hmmm, where DID i get it ??
<nikkia> ahh
<soulfly> :-)  can't you see that with apt?
<nikkia> deb http://fred.hexbox.de/debian ./
<gdh> if yourghetek comes back, can someone point him at http://wine.sourceforge.net/apt/hoary/
<nikkia> it needs bluez, which should be in hoary, i think
<gdh> 1 week old, and hella easier than compiling that beast
<gdh> OK, 5 weeks old, but my other point still stands :)
<soulfly> nikkia: installing...
<soulfly> nikkia: allready installed bluez-utils with deps
<BkE> ik ben dom
<BkE> amsg roelz
<BkE> amsg :D
<nikkia> gdh, i found 'some' of my bass recording...
<nikkia> gdh, and found that audacity, helpfully, cuts it into small <1.2MB chunks
<nikkia> so you have to paste everything back to one single waveform yourself
<BkE> BkE is slim (amsg)
<ep> Since my configuration was somewhat oddball. I'm wondering if I should  install the package maintainers configuration or keep mine?  
<BkE> Kahlan schopt (amsg)
<nikkia> oh well, bbl
<soulfly> nikkia: it says I can replace bluez pin something with some kde stuff in /usr/lib. do you know what that is?
<BkE> 9,9 Debruineo tis fuCk off
<BkE>  Debruineo tis fuCk off
<soulfly> anyone knows what password i must enter in the phone when I try to connect to it?
<soulfly> bluetooth that is
<soulfly> im using kdebluetooth
<BkE> 't is feest vandaag! [aMSG] 
<konrad> soulfly:have you tried your user password?
<ep> I've completed the KDE 3.4.1 upgrade.  Should I remove the line I added to the  source repository or leave it?
<soulfly> konrad: no.. trying that
<nikki_a> soulfly: the bluez-pin stuff is the program that handles asking you to type in a PIN number for a device
<nikki_a> the original bluez-pin obviously doesn't do much, the kdebluetooth one prompts with a KDE dialog box
<konrad> soulfly: nikki_a have idea :)
<uniq> bke: stop using colors please.
<soulfly> nikki_a: thanks. what was that kde alternative that was displayed at start?
<BkE> srry.
<nikki_a> soulfly, offhand, dunno, i had to shut down my PC, bad storm here
<nikki_a> so i'm on my laptop, which doesn't have bluetooth installed
<nikki_a> and i'm getting scared by the lightning :(
<soulfly> nikki_a: good for you to have a laptop now :)
<ep> Should I leave the line I added to my sources list in order to upgrade KDE?
* nikki_a cowers
<Tm_T> BkE: oh thank you
<Tm_T> ep: leave it
<BkE> i was testing /amsg :p
<Tm_T> you just pissed off one old fart
<nikkia> bke, active channels aren't the place to test commands that do that kind of thing
<Tm_T> BkE: or do it in #xchat
<BkE> ok ok...
<Tm_T> murrmurr
<Tm_T> BkE: relax, I can't kick you out ] ;=
<BkE> no chanserv or something like that here,
<BkE> ?
<uniq> yes there is.
<uniq> it's just hiding.
<Tm_T> I mean I can't get op here
<Tm_T> but some of us can
<Riddell> Tm_T: do you want ops?
<Tm_T> Riddell: no need to, thanks :)
* nikkia can taste the ions :(
<soulfly> nikkia: im running /usr/lib/kdebluetooth/kbluepin and enter a pin. On the phone im asked for a password (cant see what im typing). just typing the pin here do not work (maybe im typing chars)
<nikkia> soulfly: you don't run kbluepin yourself
<nikkia> soulfy, you point the bluez pin command to it, and it will pop up that window when a PIN is needed
<Tm_T> Riddell: it's better if I can't be police everywhere
<soulfly> nikkia: you mean delete it and create a symlink?
<nikkia> soulfly, you can do that, or you can edit the bluez configuration files and there is a line that tells it which program to run for a PIN request
<soulfly> nikkia: tnx. -> off to work
<soulfly> nikkia: thanks!  very nice services in konqueror :)   now, where can i send the money ;)
<Tm_T> soulfly: to me, use dcc
<jc-denton> hey keep up the good work
<Tm_T> 7dcc send nikkia bribe
<Tm_T> ;p
<soulfly> :-)  you mean dcc safe money transfer?
<jc-denton> i want ubuntu with a non-broken desktop :)
<mrmanic> anybody know whether it's possible to set network kioslaves to stream data over the network instead of copying it to your home directory?
<mrmanic> specifically smb
<Tm_T> uhm
<mrmanic> but I feel as though I have that problem with other network kioslaves too.
<nikkia> soulfly, if there's one thing i'd say its missing, its BT Imaging support
<nikkia> but there doesn't seem to be anything on linux that supports the Imaging profile
<nikkia> a shame too, as my phone does support it
<jc-denton> http://packages.ubuntu.com/hoary/web/mozilla-firefox
<jc-denton> will i ever get a ubuntu-firefox which does not depend on all gnome stuff
<kalenedrael> no
<kalenedrael> firefox uses gtk
<jc-denton> well that's not gnome
<kalenedrael> if you like, you can get the firefox source code and modify it to use qt
<jc-denton> some gnome porcesses are started when firefox runs
<kalenedrael> well, gtk is like half of gnome :P
<kalenedrael> that's crap
<jc-denton> and it's not so well integrated in kde
<kalenedrael> then use konqueror
<nikkia> there IS a firefox-qt, it just doesn't seem to be very actively developed
<kalenedrael> ok, or use firefox-qt
<jc-denton> well if u click twice on the icon it's startet twice
<jc-denton> kalenedrael: i can't
<kalenedrael> what?
<kalenedrael> and if you click once on the icon...?
<jc-denton> or something
<jc-denton> dont remeber that :D
<jc-denton> im on debian atm
<ep> I text icons in konqs view pane are ridiculously (IMO) large.  How can I change this, I'm only finding font options in the settings menu.
<ep> never mind its the view menu, not the settings menu :)
<ep> Plus text icons were on preview mode so I was thumbnail type presentation.  Even cpp files. Silly.  
<ateves> hi there
<ateves> i have a wlan problem with the actual kubuntu distribution. i have wlan0 in iwconfig and ifconfig. i can ping my router. but when i use control center - internet & network - network settings, there is wlan0, but all buttons are disabled, so i can't enter a gateway or anything the same in administration mode
<uniq> does this happen when you run kcontrol as root too? (alt+f2 'kdesu kcontrol' <enter>)
<hussam> anybody has any idea when OpenOffice.org 2.0 will be out?
<ateves> yes, that's my problem :(
<godsmoke> hussam: try asking the openoffice devs -- there's a freenode channel
<godsmoke> hussam: obviously, #kubuntu is not the place to find out
<hussam> godsmoke: sorry I didn't know there was a channel for openoffice.org, heading there now :)
<godsmoke> hussam: it's pretty much just common sense -- I guarentee there are way more people using openoffice than there are using kubuntu
<hussam> godsmoke: I see what you mean. I guess I was only asking randomly.
<mrmanic> godsmoke: it's hard when the people here are so awesome and have the answers so often to not ask questions here.
<godsmoke> mrmanic: heh
<godsmoke> well, as a general rule of thumb -- unless stated on their website, a developer's group doesn't know exactly when their currently beta project will be released
<godsmoke> you just wait
<mrmanic> I don't wait.
<mrmanic> I give up
<mrmanic> and 2 years later I come back to it and it's generally either dead or WAY MORE AWESOME than when I dropped it.
<hussam> godsmoke: well sometimes they do think you are nagging if you ask when a product will be out. But some developers do get used to the nagging.
<godsmoke> hussam: I agree -- which is why I'd just sit on my hands :)
<godsmoke> it'll be released when it's released
<mrmanic> godsmoke: no no...asking a developer every day when it'll be released makes it faster.  Kinda like putting speed stripes on your car.
<mrmanic> <-- middle management PHB with a car with stripes on it.
<nmorse> God, why won't klineakconfig compile?!?
#kubuntu 2006-06-26
<flo> :-) rrrrrrrrrr
<gatekeeper> om_ have a look at this but do NOT blindly do everything it says: http://www.ehomeupgrade.com/entry/2663/how-to_get_full
<om_> it worked!!!! thanks!!!! my mp3s are back =) =)
<edu> Hi
<clintc> someone needs to properly license the multimedia stuff, call it the ubuntu plus pack and sell it for $19.95
* gybot is back.
<antinobody> clintc that kind of goes against the basic principle behind ubuntu
<clintc> but, everyone wants to play mp3, use flash and play dvds
<crimsun> one's free to do that, but one would probably be ostracised
<clintc> give them the option to do it legally
<ArmedGeek> crimsun: why should one be ostracised for offering a product for money ?
<antinobody> clintc I see your point, but someone outside canonical would have to do it, and offer it seperately
<crimsun> ArmedGeek: I didn't say one /should/; I said one would probably
<antinobody> clintc otherwise it counters the mission statement directly
<clintc> antinobody: I understand, I hope someone does do it, they would make money for a valuable service
<edu> Mhh, here is legal, but things look bad in the future.
<silviu> hi
<Raito> How come all my non-KDE apps are unaffected by Kmix (Supertux, Zsnes) While only Kaffeine and other KDE ones are?
<h3sp4wn> They dont use artsd probably
<Raito> What do I do to change the volume? It is way too loud
<r0xz> Ratio: there a kmix icon in the systray, you can wheel the mouse over it to adjust the volume, or click it the set things like PCM too
<om_> are there really good visualizations for amaroK?
<r0xz> Raito: there a kmix icon in the systray, you can wheel the mouse over it to adjust the volume, or click it the set things like PCM too
<r0xz> sorry
<Raito> r0xz: non-KDE apps are unaffected by Kmix
<r0xz> Raito: that would be a problem i have no solution for (i didn't even knew)
<Raito> someone said something about ALSA or something
<h3sp4wn> alsamixer from a terminal
<h3sp4wn> to save the settings use sudo alsactl store
<jaro> how can I find out what Monitor my Laptop has ??
<edu> see the instruction booklet :-P
<Raito> h3sp4wn: Would alsamixer-gui be good >_>
<slow-motion> n8
<jaro> and where would i find an instruction booklet ?=
<Raito> Hmm: it works
<Raito> somehow
<silviu> does somebody know a dc client for linux?
<silviu> (like dc++, odc, strongdc)
<edu> jaro, your instruction booklet? i believe that it must be in the laptop's box hehehhe
<silviu> I found valknut, but it seems to not be available for my ubuntu
<h3sp4wn> Raito: I have never used it but probably
<edu> Hey, jaro, perhaps if you have the windows drivers, you could know, or perhaps you could try an autodetection
<edu> what system are you using now?
<gybot> Hi i just trien to install kdegames and i got an error and i dont see them on the computer how can i fix it
<|lostbyte|> gybot, error pls ?
<gybot> ok
<gybot> |lostbyte|: i need the paste bin link its huge
<|lostbyte|> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<bam_> whats the best dvd ripper to use?
<|lostbyte|> bam_, Which all you know ?
<bam_> acidrip
<jaro> I cant find any Name of the monitor
<jaro> only that it is a 15'
<KinGetana> damn, my handydandy pal just checked those zips, no wonder they didnt open, they were all wrecked, nothing could be done :S
<|lostbyte|> jaro, look on the back of your monitor..
<jaro> there is no back (laptop)
<jaro> its just plain silver
<jaro> cover
<gybot> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16484, |lostbyte| thats the link
<|lostbyte|> jaro, Get on the website and locate your laptop using the serial no. and check the specs.
<jaro> there is no model description given on that site
<MasterEvilAce> I have Kubuntu installed, and i want to install windows XP so i can dual-boot. Not wanting to format, so i need a program to partition my HD to create an NTFS partition, and then i'll install XP. after that though, what is needed to get grub installed again so i can then dual-boot?
<jaro> MasterEvilAce:  you would nee to run a boot-CD with linux, then reinstall grub
<|lostbyte|> My isp's proxy is acting naughty again.. ARRRRg !
<jaro> MasterEvilAce: run: ./grub  and in the grub-shell type: setup (hda) or something like it
<edu> Jaro, didn't kubuntu autorecogniced your monitor?
<jaro> edu: unfortunately not.. and when I try to autodetect , then the screen goes black
<|lostbyte|> jaro, there is noting much to recognize.. all the autocheck does is set the hor and ver settings..
<edu> mhhh
<edu> jaro, in the xorg configuration
<edu> you could try both kinds of screen, one eache time, in a live cd
<edu> if it fails, just restart
<jaro> what screen ?
<gybot> |lostbyte|: you got the link right
<|lostbyte|> gybot, do the update again..
<|lostbyte|> i susually get that.. and the second time its clean..
<jaro> right now i have another real monitor plugged in... and it works perfectly
<|lostbyte|> jaro, Looks like you installed with the second monitor plugged in..
<jaro> i didnt check with the second monitor.. so the config file is still valid for the LCD-Screen
<|lostbyte|> jaro, Whats wrong with your LCD ?
<jaro> i dont know
<jaro> i guess if only the config would be right, then it might work
<|lostbyte|> jaro, X does'nt start on it ?
<jaro> but as long as i dont know the model of the LCD i cant configure properly
<edu> you can choose betewen LCD or TFT, can't you? try one configuration and if it dosen't work, try another.
<jaro> X works on the screen, but sometimes I get black screen.. for example whenever I log off
<jaro> or sometimes when I use 3D-Graphics
<jaro> this doesnt happen with the vesa - driver, but then , vesa doesnt support 3D
<|lostbyte|> When you get the black screen... do ctrl+alt+f1        .. does some thing happen ?
<jaro> no... thats another situation.. I cant jump to console, black screen then
<edu> Oh, maybe is it a resolution problem?
<edu> try the minimum safe resolution you know
<edu> and test if it happens
<|lostbyte|> jaro, COuld you check your xorg.conf log files for something suspecious.
<jaro> nothing suspicious as far as i know
<|lostbyte|> jaro, which Graphic card ?
<h3sp4wn> jaro: What make of video card do you use ?
<jaro> Via S3 Unichrome
<|lostbyte|> jaro, thats a sis schipset right ?
<h3sp4wn> Try disabling usplash
<jaro> i dont know
<|lostbyte|> jaro, lspci | grep -i vga
<h3sp4wn> Its via not SiS
<jaro> ok wait
<jaro> 0000:01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8378 [S3 UniChrome]  Integrated Video (rev 01)
<|lostbyte|> jaro, Thats a bad card..
<jaro> I KNOW :(
<|lostbyte|> i have that card on my amd built in right now.
<jaro> but i have to deal with it
<|lostbyte|> card/chip*
<h3sp4wn> Disabling usplash often helps with the shutdown problem
<edu> even if it is a bad card, we aren't going anywhere saying that lol
<jaro> where can i disable usplash ?
<h3sp4wn> (try removing usplash from the kernel lines in /boot/grub/menu.list)
<crimsun> [meaning "splash"] 
<jaro> cant find any bootsplash
<jaro> its only the standard kubuntu splash...
<edu> Hey, talking about video cards... i have a problem with the open GL apis or something like
<h3sp4wn> jaro: Pastebin the file and I will tell you what to do
<jaro> i was hoping for a graphical configuration utility for Xorg
<jaro> ok
<jaro> arg, I cant select any text in Vi
<jaro> :(
<gybot> |lostbyte|: i have this error everytime i try to apt-get  something. the link~~>http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16486
<|lostbyte|> jaro, kdesu kate /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<jaro> oh kate
<jaro> sure
<jaro> thx
<|lostbyte|> Be carefull with that file..
<mark---> is there an apt-get reinstall command to reinstall my entire X0rg video handling? I just upgraded from breezy to dapper on a Mac notebook and it worked for a few days then went to 680x480 and lost the anti-aliasing.
<LjL> mark---: have you tried "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"?
<mark---> thanks...
<edu> does anybody got an ATI 9200 SE?
<jaro> pastebin is pretty slow
<Ertain> Has anyone gotten Xgl to work in Kubuntu?  I've tried the ubuntu.com how-to, but that doesn't work.  Actually, I think I was able to get Xgl up and running, but when I run kompmgr, it says that it can't find a composite extension.
<h3sp4wn> edu: No but you should not try to fglrx or you will have problems
<Raven301> jaro: try pastebin.ca
<gybot> IT SEEMS THAT MY CAPS BUTTON IS LOCKED I CAN'T FIX IT
<phil_> I cannot get java running with kubuntu
<edu> yup
<edu> but i've earned graphic acceleration, ertain
<gybot> phil_: i had that problem once i can help
<jaro> http://pastebin.ca/71605
<edu> it says in the log "dri inicialization succesfu" (sorry for my little English)
<phil_> how
<Ertain> That's good, edu.  But I'm using a nVidia card.
<edu> however, when i try to load an open gl app
<edu> it crashes
<edu> and says
<edu> "api error..." etc
<edu> and a lot of messages like that
<gybot> phil_: DO AS THIS SAYS TELL ME WHEN YOU ARE DONE
<edu> it's awful! i installed kubuntu hoping to try xgl, and i'm here without a decent driver :(
<gybot> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<h3sp4wn> edu: what does 'glxinfo' say ?
<edu> glxinfo says that, the same error
<edu> now i'm using "ati" open driver
<edu> so there's no errror, but it's slow
<edu> it uses indirect rendering
<jaro> how sucky.. only root can mount USB-Devices
<edu> could the ati driver do direct rendering?
<h3sp4wn> For your card yes
<h3sp4wn> (try changing the driver to radeon instead of ati
<nixternal> h3sp4wn: shouldn't it be fglrx instead of ati?
<edu> aha
<h3sp4wn> Not on a 9200SE
<edu> so i go to the xorg.conf
<edu> and select radeon?
<jaro> .-)
<h3sp4wn> Yes
<edu> not on a 9200SE? :-S
<edu> isn't it supported?
<h3sp4wn> (I was talking to nixternal then
<h3sp4wn> You want radeon
<nixternal> ahhh....i didn't scroll up and read ;)
<jaro> anything new with the xorg.conf ??
<h3sp4wn> edu: also try running dpkg-divert --list
<h3sp4wn> edu: Look for any references to fglrx
<unix_infidel> could anyone here recommend a sound mixer that has given them the least amount of trouble with the most amount of uptime.
<unix_infidel> NOT artsd
<edu> ah
<crimsun> unix_infidel: why not just use alsa-lib's built-in (asym [dmix+dsnoop] )?
<unix_infidel> crimsun: because it doesnt work for all apps.
<edu> radeon is installed in the default installation, isn't it?
<gybot> WHAT DOES THE WINDOWS KEY DO ON LINUX COMPUTERS
<unix_infidel> crimsun: doesnt dmix come enabled by default?
<crimsun> unix_infidel: yes
<h3sp4wn> edu: Yes (its part of the ati one)
<crimsun> unix_infidel: (yes, it's only valid for native alsa apps)
<edu> gybot, you must configurate it, go to system preferences
<edu> ok
<edu> i'm trying in a minutes
<unix_infidel> crimsun: so you see my point, it doesnt work for all apps.
<crimsun> unix_infidel: no other daemon mixing solution is any better.
<gybot> OK
<jaro> hello ?
<edu> (i'm talking with ppl on kopete, y'know)
<gybot> SORRY FOR CAPS I CANT FIX IT
<unix_infidel> crimsun: what do you mean?
<jaro> did anybody look on the xorg.conf i posted ? http://pastebin.ca/71605
<h3sp4wn> jaro: I was expecting /boot/grub/menu.lst
<jaro> oh ok wait
<crimsun> unix_infidel: there is no daemon mixing solution that covers all bases.
<edu> i'll be back
<crimsun> unix_infidel: esound and arts come the closest due to historical coverage
<unix_infidel> crimsun: what about jackd?
<unix_infidel> or polypaudio.
<crimsun> unix_infidel: jack is not designed to mix
<gybot> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16486 CAN ANYONE HELP ME WITH THIS ERROR
<crimsun> unix_infidel: polypaudio (recently renamed to something else) deprecates esound
<jaro> http://pastebin.ca/71611
<jaro> here it is
<gybot> !PASTEBIN
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<crimsun> unix_infidel: the fact that jack /happens/ to provide some sort of mixing solution is coincidental; its original design is for professional audio with multitracking
<unix_infidel> crimsun: all i'm looking for is an effective solution.
<Jaspers> plz, is there any site with a kubuntu guide for dapper - 6.06 LTS??
<h3sp4wn> jaro: Remove the word splash from line 85 and run sudo update-grub
<unix_infidel> whether its designed to comb my hair in the morning and provide sound mixing at the same time is moot
<crimsun> unix_infidel: if you don't wish to replace your sound hardware, the least invasive one is plain ole alsa-lib.
<unix_infidel> crimsun: heh, well that's enabled by default...and i'm running default.
<unix_infidel> but i'd like to get audacious and videos in flash to be able to mix effectively and use the sound device at the same time.
<edu> hey, guys!
<edu> it works smother now!
<crimsun> unix_infidel: tell audacious to use the alsa "default" virtual device, and wrap the Web browser with alsa-oss's aoss
<jaro> h3sp4wn:  I also have to use the option vga=771  to get a good screen
<edu> but stills quite slow...
<edu> any ideas
<gybot> ANYONE HELP http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16486
<edu> i'm posting glxgears results, wait a second
<crimsun> unix_infidel: ...or get an audigy 2 zs or something and forget the whole mess.
<h3sp4wn> edu: glxinfo (do you still get direct rendering no)
<unix_infidel> crimsun: how would i tell the browser to use alsa with alsa-oss
<crimsun> unix_infidel: which browser do you use?
<unix_infidel> firefox
<edu> wait a second
<crimsun> unix_infidel: install alsa-oss from universe, then invoke ``aoss firefox''
<edu> direct rendering: No whooooooooops
<edu> what shal i do now?
<h3sp4wn> edu: pastebin dpkg-divert --list
<unix_infidel> crimsun: i'd need to do that on every execution of firefox?
<edu> ok
<crimsun> unix_infidel: yes.
<h3sp4wn> edu: pastebin.ca is probably fastest at the moment
<crimsun> unix_infidel: (or change the launcher/shortcut/whatever)
<unix_infidel> crimsun: so alias it?
<gybot> BRB
<jaro> ok I did what you said.. what now ??
<jaro> h3sp4wn: ...
<pascal_> h3sp4wn you if eft is ready for testing yes?
<h3sp4wn> jaro: Don't use the vga= line either or use vga=normal
<pascal_> *yet
<bam_> anyon eknow how to show "home" and "trash" on desktop?
<edu> hey
<jaro> h3sp4wn: ok , but then I get confused lines while booting
<edu> how can i use pastebin service?
<edu> oh
<edu> i see
<edu> in the upper bar
<jaro> h3sp4wn:  do I have to reboot now ??
<h3sp4wn> jaro: Is the word splash not after every line in /boot/grub/menu.lst now
<edu> pastebin says "too many connections"
<edu> i'll wait
<jaro> h3sp4wn:  i removed the splash in the line you specified
<jaro> edu: use pastebin.ca
<h3sp4wn> jaro: and you ran sudo update-grub ?
<jaro> h3sp4wn:  yes
<jaro> h3sp4wn:  it updated
<h3sp4wn> jaro: Well is splash after all the kernel lines at the bottom of the file or not ?
<jaro> h3sp4wn:  no splash anymore
<h3sp4wn> jaro: Try it now then
<jaro> h3sp4wn:  try what ? reboot ?
<jaro> h3sp4wn:  ok wait
<h3sp4wn> jaro: If not the reason may be because of the vga=
<edu> oh, ok jaro
<jaro> ok.. cu
<jaro> in a min
<edu> hey, here's my pastebin
<edu> http://ubuntu.pastebin.ca/71620
<edu> what do you think, h3sp4wn?
<h3sp4wn> edu: I think fglrx has broken mesa
<edu> perhaps i should try in the live cd?
<edu> what's the root password for dapper live?
<h3sp4wn> edu: try sudo dpkg-divert --remove /usr/lib/libGL.so.1
<edu> hey, h3sp4wn, but fglrx still installed
<h3sp4wn> edu: sudo apt-get remove fglrx then
<edu> ok
<h3sp4wn> edu: then - dpkg-divert --list (and check to see that they are gone)
<edu> in process
<edu> dpkg-divert: rename involves overwriting `/usr/lib/libGL.so.1' with
<edu>   different file `/usr/lib/fglrx/libGL.so.1.xlibmesa', not allowed
<edu> my God, it happened... i must do a mv somethingidontremember, i saw it in ubuntu forums, because it happened to me previously
<h3sp4wn> edu: sudo mv /usr/lib/fglrx/libGL.so.1.xlibmesa /usr/lib/libGL.so.1
<jaro> re
<h3sp4wn> ack
<edu> hey, thanks! you're a real pro ;-)
<edu> what mean's mv, move, like cut?
<h3sp4wn> move
<jaro> h3sp4wn:  no change.. when I switched to Ctrl-Alt -F1.. screen went black
<h3sp4wn> jaro: I don't use your specific card - Disabling that helps my ati to shutdown properly more often
<jaro> h3sp4wn:  i have no choice.. it is onboard. i cant change it
<h3sp4wn> jaro: And you have no agp / pci express slot ?
<jaro> laptop
<KinGetana> what was the kill command again?
<edu> yep, but laptop also integrate one of those ports!
<KinGetana> my vlc flipped
<edu> h3sp4wn, shal i restart x server and see what happens? if i earn direct acceleration
<driz> hello
<jaro> h3sp4wn:  so what can i Do ??  the thing is.. with a real monitor there is no such problem, so i thought it might the monitor.. but I wasnt able to find anything similar in the internet. seems i am the only one having this problem
<jaro> :(
<jaro> if only .. if only. this would work
<Raito> What is the default rom path for Xmame? I can't seem to change it and the default path is blanked so I don't know what it is.
<jaro> ok. ill try monitor autodetection..
<mark---> LjL: thanks, that got it. No tellin' what caused the messup as I'd not been fooling around with xserver-xorg.
<jaro> i might have to reboot after that
<driz> is there a french Kubuntu IRC channel
<driz> ?
<OdyX> sure dnz
<OdyX> see #kubuntu-fr
<LjL> mark---: perhaps you used the KDE X settings or something, and that messed up xorg.conf
<OdyX> driz: but there is not much people...
<driz> ya
<jmichaelx> i have four computers connected to a router, all four computers are usually running x/k/ubuntu (although OCCASIONALLY one may be running XP)... and i am wanting all four computers to share one printer. could someone direct me to a wiki or a forum where there would be instructions for this?? i found a wiki with instructions for breezy. would those still apply to dapper?
<h3sp4wn> jmichaelx: Does the router have a usb or parallel port ?
<jmichaelx> h3sp4wn: no, the printer is connected to one of the computers
<h3sp4wn> jmichaelx: I would recommend a router or print server with a usb (then you don't have to have a specific computer on all the time)
<jmichaelx> h3sp4wn: i have thought about doing that, but surely there is a way to do it without such a router
<edu> hey h3sp4wn
<h3sp4wn> edu: Hello
<edu> it didn't work
<edu> but i only restarted the x server
<edu> have i to restart the whole system?
<h3sp4wn> edu: Are the diverts still listed at the output of dpkg-divert --list ?
<jaro> ;////////////////
<jaro> I heard there was better X-Configuration in Dapper ..  where would that be ??
<edu> wait
<edu> i'll do a pastebin
<h3sp4wn> jmichaelx: I don't like the way ubuntu has implimented cups (its hacked version)
<Hawkwind> jaro: Do you mean: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<jaro> Hawkwind:  no . that is not of much use
<jmichaelx> h3sp4wn: i can sort of see why
<driz> sorry a bit off topic but does anyone here listen to "the linux link talk show"?
<jaro> any idea how i can find out the model of the LCD .. with the Acer Aspire 1350 Laptop ?
<Hawkwind> jaro: Google should tell you I would think
<Hawkwind> jaro: Atleast Acer's site would
<jaro> i wish
<jaro> cant find anything
<Hawkwind> 312T LCD model for the Acer Aspire 1350 Laptop
<jaro> how did you know ?
<Hawkwind> First hit on google told me
<jaro> so what name would that be ? :  Aspire 313T
<jaro> what did you search for ?
<Hawkwind> Acer Aspire 1350 LCD Model
<Hawkwind> It's mentioned in the first 10 or so results
<Hawkwind> I have installed lm-sensors and when I type sensors-detect I get the following:  No i2c device files found. Use prog/mkdev/mkdev.sh to create them. I've just recently switched from Mandriva to Kubuntu and sensors worked perfectly fine in Mandriva.  What am I doing wrong or needing to do differently to get them working in Kubuntu ?
<edu> h3sp4wn
<edu> http://pastebin.ca/71643
<h3sp4wn> edu: Try adding - radeon to /etc/modules (on a new line by itself)
<jaro> Hawkwind:  are you sure ?? i still cant see it
<edu> ah
<edu> i had fglrx in that file :P
<h3sp4wn> edu: That would make sense
<edu> it will need a complete restart?
<edu> can i iniciate modules without reboot?
<h3sp4wn> yes (fglrx will probably crash if you try to remove it without a reboot)
<jaro> modprobe
<Hawkwind> Does the linux-686 kernel in Kubuntu come with the appropriate modules for lm-sensors ?
<h3sp4wn> edu: You could try sudo rmmod fglrx && sudo modprobe radeon then restart X
<edu> ok
<bam_> laptop issues?
<jaro> yes
<bam_> with dapper, I suppose
<jaro> I can only chose from : Acer Aspire 33s  to Acer Aspire 77s
<jaro> no such model here as you said
<bam_> hmm, I went back to breezy...works just fine
<edu> h3sp4wn!!
<edu> thanks a lot!! it works!!
<h3sp4wn> edu: No problem
<edu> now i'll have a decent speed
<driz> can anyone help me with this error http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16486
<jmichaelx> man, i don't know what just happened, but i just had to manually sut this laptop off... it got all bogged down to the point that i could barely even move the cursor
<edu> you're great, and i've learnt with  you some cool stuff!
<crimsun> driz: there's nothing noticeably broken there.
<driz> the error that reads
<driz> X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 166
<driz>    Major opcode:  144
<crimsun> driz: I presume you backgrounded a KDE app before you ran apt-get/aptitude?
<driz>    Minor opcode:  3
<driz>    Resource id:  0x0
<driz>  Failed to open device
<Hawkwind> driz: Use pastebin please
<driz> sorry
<crimsun> driz: without more context, it's impossible to tell what that's caused by
<edu> well, i have to go, thanks again, h3sp4wn
<closure> hello everyone
<driz> oh ok crimsun
<closure> long time no come around
<closure> i am curious if someone could tell me if it is possible to install a new version of kubuntu over an old version without losing my files/disrupting anything WTIHOUT network access
<Hawkwind> Anyone know what it takes to get lm-sensors working in Dapper by chance ?  sensors-detect just gives me an error.  This worked perfectly in Mandriva 2 days ago but nothing seems to work concerning lm-sensors here in Kubuntu
<crimsun> closure: sure, just dist-upgrade using a cd.
<closure> yah see that's the other problem
<closure> the i never did get the cdrom to mount
<closure> >8-/
<closure> it installed from a cd
<closure> but it's never been there since
<closure> *shrugs*
<crimsun> do you have a usb thumbdrive of about 1.0 GB?
<closure> i'm no linux pro by any means >8-( so i just never bothered
<closure> i think so somewhere
<closure> but i'm not possitive usb works on the comp etiher
<closure> it's a very old gateway laptop
<closure> not much is supported
<crimsun> I hope it has a pcmcia/cardbus slot
<closure> i have a pcmcia wifi card and a usb wifi support
<closure> yeah it does
<closure> but i can't get either of the wifi to work
<crimsun> does the wifi card work in breezy?
<jaro> i dont know what to do
<crimsun> even with ndiswrapper?
<closure> i do not think i have breezy
<jaro> i cant find the right model
<closure> i'm fairly sure i have the ver before that
<crimsun> closure: lsb_release -r
<closure> hold
<closure> let me boot the lap again
<closure> should've done this before
<Hawkwind> Anyone happen to know what this means:  No i2c device files found. Use prog/mkdev/mkdev.sh to create them.
<closure> ok give it a sec takes a couple minutes to boot up >8-)
<klerfayt> amarok says libvisual isn't installed but I installed them
<Hawkwind> I really need/want to get lm-sensors working here in Kubuntu
<closure> does the new kubuntu still say "booting ubuntu kernel"
<closure> cause that's how classic this lap is
<MehAdult> Hawkwind: Check the bot's factoid?
<MehAdult> I got mine working fine :)
<Hawkwind> MehAdult: Nothing in the bot
<Hawkwind> MehAdult: How ?
<MehAdult> !lm-sensors
<ubotu> I know nothing about lm-sensors
<MehAdult> Sheesh
<MehAdult> Uhh
<MehAdult> It was a page on the wiki
<MehAdult> It's way different from Mnadriva
<Hawkwind> MehAdult: I run sensors-detect and I get the above message
<Hawkwind> MehAdult: Nothing on the wiki either it seems
<closure> crimsun i have 5.04
<Towering> totally new to this, how can i enable ident to connect to efnet?
<MehAdult> I'm not in X now
<MehAdult> So I can't help ya right yet
<MehAdult> Lemme boot to X and find it
<jmichaelx> h3sp4wn: would i be able to set up this computer as a printing server by changing /etc/cups/cups.d/browse.conf?
<MehAdult> Hawkwind: Go to the Ubuntu wiki and search for sensor
<MehAdult> That'll pull it up
<Hawkwind> MehAdult: I did
<MehAdult> It's the first result
<Hawkwind> Nothing comes up
<MehAdult> You get 2 choices
<jmichaelx> h3sp4wn: changing Browsing from off to 'on'?
<MehAdult> Here I'll type the URL from memory
<Hawkwind> MehAdult: Ahhh, I searched for sensors first
<MehAdult> http://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowTo
<MehAdult> Try that
<Hawkwind> I got it already :P
<h3sp4wn> jmichaelx: I don't use cups
<MehAdult> :p
<jaro> arg.. which Monitor ????
<jmichaelx> h3sp4wn: what do you use?
<jaro> lm554 ?
<jaro> 77s ?
<jaro> 77is?
<jaro> 33s
<jaro> 34TS ?
<jaro> XY ?
<jmichaelx> i am sure there must be some documentation somewhere for setting a computer up as a printing server, but i sure as heck am not finding it lol
<MehAdult> jaro: You can quit being annoying :p
<h3sp4wn> jmichaelx: Lp on a very old hp laserjet
<h3sp4wn> jmichaelx: lp
<jmichaelx> h3sp4wn: i am using a very old HP deskjet
<jmichaelx> most everything i use is very old lol
<MehAdult> jmichaelx: Which kind? That can make a difference
<jmichaelx> i still think P3s running at 500Mhz rock :-
<jmichaelx> :-D
* MehAdult shudders
<jmichaelx> MehAdult: the printer works just fine, i just want to be able to use this printer with any PC on my home network
<MehAdult> I really want to get a new Conroe processor when it comes out but I don't have the money.
<h3sp4wn> jmichaelx: You could use samba to share the printer maybe then
<MehAdult> jmichaelx: Ah never done it.
<Towering> how can you update repositories for kubuntu? the website doesn't have that part complete
<jmichaelx> MehAdult: you would sure think there would be some documentation on this lol. this kind of thing is what linux/unix are [supposed]  to be for
<jmichaelx> h3sp4wn: i guess i will have to look into sambe... i thought this was going to be an easy thing, but i guess not
<jmichaelx> samba*
<WinXpert> the samba 3 how-to has a huge chapter on CUPS
<h3sp4wn> But ubuntu's cups is not standard
<jmichaelx> WinXpert: i will have to look at it, although i was hoping to not have to read a huge chapter just to use a printer on a home network
<jmichaelx> this is the kind of thing that should not be quite this complicated
<fishsticks> hey, i just installed kubuntu, and i have to say i am digging it compared to gnome =)
<WinXpert> clasical printing support here http://us3.samba.org/samba/docs/man/Samba-HOWTO-Collection/classicalprinting.html
<jmichaelx> kde is way nicer than gnome, especially if you like to customize
<jmichaelx> i have never really liked gnome
<Towering> i dunno... i'm a first time cross-over, haven't looked at ubuntu yet
<WinXpert> use kubuntu then
<Towering> going through linux os's to see which i like
<mrfishhat> try out fedora core
<Towering> Linspire was my first, now it's kubuntu, next would be ubuntu
<mrfishhat> its my 2nd fave
<WinXpert> towering try xandros 3.0
<WinXpert> or wait for 4 oce
<gemidjy> Is the "Align to Grid" for the KDE Desktop turned off in Dapper by purpose or it is broken ?
<Towering> heard of xandros, didn't appeal to me
<jmichaelx> mrfishhat: i am thinking of putting fedora on one of my PCs when core 6 comes out, but man i sure hear a lot of complaints about fedora
<WinXpert> until you give it a try you cant tell ..
<Towering> i just want something simple
<jmichaelx> mrfishhat: i am not a registered user so i can't respond to your private messages
<gemidjy> so it is bug, damn it, Kubuntu bug, not kde
<WinXpert> i have tried many distros it is a good entry to the linux world
<jmichaelx> i think k/ubuntu is an excellent intro, too... i had never used linux until about 2 months ago
<Towering> is there a way to back up dvd's on kubuntu yet?
<mrfishhat> k9copy
<gemidjy> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=128024 bug
<bobstro> gemidjy:  hmm. it's working here.
<Towering> can't get my sound to work though..
<bobstro> Towering:  are you getting errors, or just no sound.
<Towering> no sound
<Towering> it's a sound blaster live card, with 5.1 surround
<jmichaelx> Towering: you looked at the mixeR?
<jmichaelx> mixer*
<Towering> oh duh
<Towering> was on soundboard
<driz> I cant get album arts on Amarok
<driz> ?
<Towering> i should have known that from Linspire.. sheesh
<jmichaelx> lol
<RadiantFire> can someone assist me with my knetworkmanager problem?
<mrfishhat> sure whats wrong?
<Towering> hmmmm
<Towering> amaroK still isn't giving sound
<RadiantFire> well, when I try to set with knetworkmanager, it stops at configuring interface
<RadiantFire> it doesn't set the essid of my wireless
<RadiantFire> if I go to a terminal and set the essid with iwconfig, it continues on
<RadiantFire> otherwise it just tanks
<mrfishhat> why not just use the terminal?
<RadiantFire> because clicking on knetworkmanager is easier than opening konsole and typing 4 commands
<RadiantFire> this is one of those things that I can do but shouldn't have 2
<mrfishhat> well
<mrfishhat> when my systemsettings is screwin up
<mrfishhat> i just kdesu systemsettings
<RadiantFire> its wierd though, cuz both iwconfig essid and dhclient are priveledged operations
<RadiantFire> yet iwconfig fails, while dhclient goes through correctly
<RadiantFire> knetworkmanager does dhcp just fine after I manually set essid
<RadiantFire> oh well...
<Towering> SB 5.1 with 5.1 speakers, yet no sound from amaroK
<RadiantFire> Towering: what are you trying to play?
<Organized_Chaos> anyone here know what i can do about gam_server taking up 70%+ cpu? i've got the latest version and everytime i kill the process it comes back instantly.
<Towering> right now, some radio station
<Steven_M> hi all
<Steven_M> what comand would I use to reconfigure gtk+?
<Steven_M> *command
<Towering> through amaroK
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> does anypne know how this error can be fixed? :(firefox-bin:27205): Gtk-WARNING **: Unable to locate theme engine in module_path: "qtengine",
<TechHut> hi everyone
<crimsun> closure: right, 5.04 is Hoary
<Steven_M> hi TechHut
<crimsun> closure: it's recommended to dist-upgrade to Breezy (5.10) before dist-upgrading to Dapper (6.06 LTS), but that's up to you.
<TechHut> what I do is make a seperate partition for /home, and just completely reinstall
<Hawkwind> I'm having some problems here.  I just rebooted my system and now normal user can't startx.  It just keeps taking me back to the GUI login
<Steven_M> bye all
<Hawkwind> If I login to a terminal, it tells me: bash: /dev/null Permission Denied
<TechHut> bye
<mrfinch> hey there, n00b in need of some help!
<TechHut> what is your problem?
<zblach> hi. i broke sound on my laptop. how can I fix it?
<Hawkwind> My root user acn start X just fine without a problem
<closure> crimsun how would i go about doing that
<MehAdult> mrfinch: Say it don't spray it.
<mrfinch> i do "modprobe ndiswrapper" and i get told "ndiswrapper.ko" doesn't exist,
<closure> perhaps you can help me get my cd rom to mount
<crimsun> zblach: could you describe that more precisely?
<Hawkwind> Anyone know what I can try to do to fix this ?
<closure> well actually it's a dvdrom
<MehAdult> mrfinch: sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper should install it for you
<zblach> crimsun: no sound from nothing. i'm not sure what I can say to be more specific
<crimsun> closure: does the kernel not recognise your optical drive at all? (from ``dmesg'')
<mrfinch> that tells me "ndiswrapper cannot be found"
<zblach> my sound server seems to be working, kcontrol says, but i'm getting nothing
<closure> should i run dmesg and see if it's there?
<crimsun> zblach: pastebin ``lspci -v && cat /proc/asound/cards && amixer''
<closure> crimsun i don't guess i really know how to find it.
<Hawkwind> Can anyone help me please ?
<closure> cdrom: open failed
<closure> is the response
<MehAdult> mrfinch: So install it with apt get. I told you how
<MehAdult> *apt-get
<closure> but it says "uniform cd-rom driver revision: 3.20 before that
<mrfinch> and i told you what i get in return
<crimsun> closure: pastebin ``dmesg''
<MehAdult> Oh.
<MehAdult> !respository
<fishsticks> how do i get programs to start at login in kde?
<ubotu> I know nothing about respository
<MehAdult> :|
<fishsticks> !repository
<ubotu> I know nothing about repository
<Towering> hey, you're not the only one
<fishsticks> weird
<Towering> i'm just as new too
<Hawkwind> Anyone ?
<Towering> !repository
<ubotu> I know nothing about repository
<h3sp4wn> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<closure> i can't paste it
<MehAdult> h3sp4wn: Thanks :)
<closure> i'm not on that laptop
<MehAdult> mrfinch: Read what ubotu just posted
<closure> it doesn't connect to wifi cause it won't recognize my usb wifi thing
<MehAdult> You'll need to add online sources.
<crimsun> dmesg > somefile.txt, then sneakernet somefile.txt to a computer w/ viable network access
<closure> i have no viable network access
<closure> that's the problem heh
<mrfinch> yeah i read a page and have "universe" enabled and all that
<closure> all i want to do is get my files off and fresh install this app
<closure> err lap
<closure> but i can't get it to work
<Hawkwind> Can someone please help me getting X to start as normal user again ??
<Hawkwind> I just rebooted and now it only starts as root user
<closure> it recognizes my wireless network but i can't get it to update the ip
<MehAdult> mrfinch: sudo apt-get update
<closure> so it won't connect to anything
<mrfinch> will do
<MehAdult> Hawkwind: Error message?
<Hawkwind> MehAdult: Read above
<Hawkwind> I've posted it already
<MehAdult> Meanie :p
<MehAdult> Wow that's weird Hawk.
<zblach> crimsun: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16494
<Hawkwind> I can log into a terminal from the GUI login, and when I do I get tons of:  -bash: /dev/null: Permission denied
<MehAdult> I was thinking it was some kind of ~/.file
<closure> KWifiManager sees it
<Hawkwind> crimsun: Have any ideas here ??
<closure> and has excellent strength but won't connect
<closure> (this is using the pcmcia wifi adapter)
<MehAdult> Hawkwind: Did you post a pastebin of the error?
<zblach> closure: were you using ndiswrapper before?
<Hawkwind> MehAdult: That IS the error
<mrfinch> kk did that .. apt-get still cannot find ndis
<crimsun> zblach: do you have an HDA chipset?
<Hawkwind> How many times should I repeate myself
<MehAdult> Hawkwind: There might be more to it.
<closure> zblach no i've never run wifi on this lap
<Hawkwind> MehAdult: That's all I get
<closure> i use to have an ethernet adapter but it broke
<MehAdult> Hawkwind: Did you startx > log.txt or whatever to be sure? Just checking.
<crimsun> Hawkwind: I've not been following your situation since I wasn't addressed; give me a sec to read scrollback, please.
<Hawkwind> The problem is, why can root start X but user can't
<closure> i'm not spending 30 bucks to get another one so i'm trying to get it to go wireless
<closure> i'm fairly certain the new kubuntu would have support for my usb wifi adapter
<zblach> closure: wifi support on dapper is dodgy, at best
<zblach> my laptop works okay, but my wireless desky won't take to it
<closure> >8-/
<crimsun> Hawkwind: probably a permissions problem. What's owned by root in ~/. ?
<zblach> seems i need to download ndiswrapper so I can connect to the internet to download ndiswrapper
<zblach> *shrugs* breezy it is
<Healot> not if you have a FSF recommended wifi controller
<driz> !kubuntu
<ubotu> Kubuntu is Ubuntu with KDE, the K Desktop Environment. For more info see http://kubuntu.org ; to install from Ubuntu: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<crimsun> zblach: not sure if you answered the latest query
<zblach> crimsun: missed it, sorry
<zblach> hda chipset?
<zblach> i have no idea. i've had it two weeks. i don't know much about it yet
<h3sp4wn> closure: What wireless chipset does the usb wifi adapter have ?
<driz> !java
<ubotu> java is an object oriented programming language. To install a java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java For the runtime Sun Java install sun-java5-jre from the Multiverse repository
<crimsun> zblach: ``cat /proc/asound/cards && tail -2 /proc/asound/oss/sndstat''
<zblach> crimsun: but it seems that; 0000:00:1b.0 0403: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 02)
<h3sp4wn> wifi on dapper is pretty reliable if you avoid network-manager
<crimsun> yeah, that's HDA
<driz> !macromedia flash
<ubotu> I know nothing about macromedia flash
<zblach> ...yeah. high definition audio becomes HDA. i see that
<MehAdult> !flash
<ubotu> For lots of multimedia issues this page has the useful information you want: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  see also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - Please use free formats: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<zblach> driz: you can cedega it up till MX
<driz> thank you
<MehAdult> driz: Welcome :)
<zblach> crimsun: recommendations?
<driz> zblach: what is cedega?
<crimsun> zblach: I still need the output that I requested.
<zblach> if I have HDA?
<zblach> oh, right. i'm out of it today. sorry
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd>  does anypne know how this error can be fixed? :(firefox-bin:27205): Gtk-WARNING **: Unable to locate theme engine in module_path: "qtengine",
<Hawkwind> crimsun: You mean ls -la in the root ~/ ?
<crimsun> Hawkwind: no, your non-privileged user
<Towering> no yahoo messenger support i see
<Hawkwind> -rw-r--r--   1 root     root     105901 2006-06-24 00:26 .fonts.cache-1
<Hawkwind> crimsun: That's the only one
<zblach> crimsun: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16495
<Hawkwind> crimsun: That's probably my problem ?
<zblach> driz: cedega is a windows in a nutshell. it's an emulator of sorts
<crimsun> Hawkwind: remove it and see what occurs?
<driz> ok
<crimsun> zblach: you must have a Conexant codec
<crimsun> zblach: meaning you're out of luck until someone figures out the gpio routing
<zblach> crimsun: :S
<zblach> it was working swell earlier
<zblach> conexant codec?
<crimsun> zblach: "earlier" meaning in Breezy, or...?
<zblach> earlier meaning 'on a fresh install of dapper'
<zblach> 'before i started fiddling'
<crimsun> zblach: hmm, that's odd. What did you change?
<zblach> i can't remember.
<crimsun> I'm pretty surprised you had audible sound.
<zblach> i was suprised how bad these speakers sounded
<zblach> i though altec lansing was supposed to be _good_
<crimsun> zblach: do this: sudo rm -f /var/lib/alsa/asound.state && sudo invoke-rc.d alsa start
<Hawkwind> crimsun: That doesn't help.  It just keeps taking me back to the GUI login over and over after entering my password
<Towering> i can't get sound on mine
<zblach> alsa stalls. seems that open sound system loads, however
<LiNuX_LoVeR_17> Just wondering but why hasn't the Kubuntu website been updated in a long time? is there nothing new going on?
<crimsun> zblach: please be more precise; I can't read your mind.
<driz> i'm reading one of the sites and it says Ubuntu does it still work Kubunutu
<driz> kubuntu*?
<crimsun> Towering: pastebin ``lspci -v && cat /proc/asound/cards && amixer''
<CheeseBurgerMan> driz: Yeah, Kubuntu is just Ubuntu with KDE. The base is the same.
<Hawkwind> crimsun: I see something on the screen about: error opening security policy file /etc/X11/security/SecurityPolicy
<crimsun> Hawkwind: ls -la ~/.Xauthority
<Hawkwind> crimsun: /etc/X11/Xsession /dev/null Permission Denied as well
<zblach> crimsun: no alsa in /etc/init.d
<driz> CheeseBurgerMan: cool thanx and Cool name
<Hawkwind> crimsun: -rw------- 1 hawkwind hawkwind 49 2006-06-25 20:16 /home/hawkwind/.Xauthority
<crimsun> Hawkwind: I don't have an /etc/X11/security/SecurityPolicy [I use GNOME atm] )
<Towering> have no clue what you mean by that, but ok
<CheeseBurgerMan> lol, thanks
<crimsun> Hawkwind: ok, that looks fine
<crimsun> zblach: alsa-utils, sorry
<Hawkwind> crimsun: I also see that at boot time it tells me it isn't starting gdm because it's not the default
<crimsun> Hawkwind: right, you'd be using kdm instead with Kubuntu
<Hawkwind> crimsun: I don't use KDE or Gnome, I use E17, but I can't start any of them as normal user :(
<crimsun> err...
<crimsun> Hawkwind: are you using startx?
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> whats E17/?
<Hawkwind> crimsun: I've tried startx, startkde, startfluxbox
<crimsun> Towering: ?
<Hawkwind> None of them work.  They all give the same error(s)
<Towering> pastebin ``lspci -v && cat /proc/asound/cards && amixer''
<zblach> crimsun: sound died around the time I got my keys (vol+/-/0) working
<crimsun> Hawkwind: have you pastebinned the error{,s} and /var/log/Xorg.0.log?
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> Hawkwind: how long have u been using enlight?
<crimsun> Towering: take the output from the ``lspci -v && cat /proc/asound/cards && amixer'' command and paste it onto the http://pastebin.ca Web site
<crimsun> Towering: then tell me the url
<Hawkwind> /usr/bin/startx line 169 /dev/null Permission Denied
<Hawkwind> crimsun: I get that at the end of startx after it errors out
<crimsun> Hawkwind: ls -l /dev/null
<Hawkwind> crw------- 1 root root 1, 3 2006-05-22 09:25 /dev/null
<crimsun> yep, permissions error
<crimsun> sudo chmod 666 /dev/null
<Hawkwind> crimsun: How did that get changed, any ideas ?
<driz> how do i get out of root user on Konsole
<Hawkwind> I know I personally haven't chmod'd or chown'd /dev/null
<crimsun> Hawkwind: the matrix of possibilities is infinite.
<driz> i did sudo -s
<Hawkwind> n0ctuRnaL-fieNd: For many years now
<Hawkwind> crimsun: Heh, figures
<Hawkwind> crimsun: I'm rebooting the machine to see if it works after a reboot now
<crimsun> driz: ctrl+d, or ``exit''
<Towering> hmm, well, when i put lspci -v && cat /proc/asound/cards && amixer in the run command, doesn't do anything
<crimsun> Towering: open a Konsole and do it
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> Hawkwind: it looks sweet, can u run kde or knome apps under it?  how difficult is it to install software under it ?
<Hawkwind> n0ctuRnaL-fieNd: You can run anything under it
<crimsun> zblach: any luck after the invoke-rc.d command?
<Hawkwind> crimsun: Ok, problem.  After a reboot, /dev/null gets changed back to being owned by root
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> Hawkwind: is there a official site for it ?
<Hawkwind> n0ctuRnaL-fieNd: get-e.org and enlightenment.org
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> Hawkwind: thanks
<crimsun> Hawkwind: grep -H null /etc/udev/rules.d/40-permissions.rules
<Towering> ok.. sorry, bear with me, i'm very new to linux
<Towering> http://pastebin.ca/71702
<Healot> I don't have a bear :)
<zblach> crimsun: no such lock
<zblach> **luck
<Hawkwind> crimsun: /etc/udev/rules.d/40-permissions.rules:KERNEL=="null",                          MODE="0666"
<crimsun> Hawkwind: hmm, that's proper. Must be some other process chowning it.
<crimsun> Hawkwind: anything in /etc/init.d/bootmisc.sh or /etc/rc.local?
<crimsun> [that looks suspicious] 
<Hawkwind> crimsun: Not sure what would look suspicious in that first file to be honest
<Hawkwind> crimsun: Nothing at all in /etc/rc.local except for 'exit 0'
<unix_infidel> that's normal...
<unix_infidel> if you're operating on basically the default setup.
<Hawkwind> crimsun: http://pastebin.ca/71709
<crimsun> Towering: which audio device are you trying to use, the onboard or the sb live?
<Towering> sb live
<Towering> it's the one that the bios has set to, and the one the speakers are connected to
<crimsun> Towering: ``asoundconf set-default-card Live''
<mrfinch> how do i install the latest kernel-source?
<unix_infidel> Hawkwind: everything looks fine to me.  Must be another application that's changing perms.
<crimsun> mrfinch: apt-get source linux-image-$(uname -r)
<mrfinch> nice thanks
<Hawkwind> crimsun: This all started after I followed this how-to:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto
<Hawkwind> crimsun: I wonder if that script had something to do with it ?
<crimsun> Hawkwind: well, I certainly see the MODE= being set to 0600
<Hawkwind> crimsun: Hmm, so how can I change that ?
<Hawkwind> crimsun: Or shall I say, reverse that
<crimsun> well, I don't think that script is being invoked every boot -- is it?
<Hawkwind> crimsun: It shouldn't be as it's in my users home directory
<Hawkwind> crimsun: If I change MODE=600 to 666 then rerun the script, maybe it will fix my problem ?
<crimsun> Hawkwind: try this: reboot using the recovery grub menu choice (which takes you to single-user), and look at the permissions on /dev/null
<crimsun> Hawkwind: the script doesn't appear to touch /dev/null
<Towering> well, the mixer has the SB as default, but still no sound
<Hawkwind> crimsun: Ok, rebooting now.  I'll jump on the other box when it gets me to a termina
<crimsun> Towering: I need the output from ``amixer'' pastebinned anew
<Towering> http://pastebin.ca/71713
<crimsun> Towering: amixer set 'PCM' on
<Hawkwind_Ubuntu> crimsun: crw------- 1 root root 1, 3 2006-05-22 09:25 /dev/null
<Hawkwind_Ubuntu> crimsun: Same as before
<Towering> ok, now i have a continuous tone
<ube> http://tgmandry.blogspot.com/2006/06/worlds-largest-foss-irc-network.html
<crimsun> Hawkwind_Ubuntu: ``grep -nHr chmod  /etc/init.d/*''
<crimsun> Towering: well, sound should work, no?
<Towering> oh, there's sound, it's a continous tone
<Hawkwind_Ubuntu> crimsun: http://pastebin.ca/71715
<crimsun> Towering: so...what's the issue?
<Towering> well, i don't think it should be a continuous tone
<crimsun> Towering: you probably want to decrease PCM to 77% anyhow. The sb lives have a known problem with clipping at levels >80
<Towering> ok
<Towering> much better
<Towering> didn't know that
<driz> X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 166~~> this is an annoying error i get when ever i am installing something.
<Towering> so how do i get amaroK to play sound?
<driz> what sound?
<Hawkwind_Ubuntu> crimsun: Does that output look right or wrong to you ?
<crimsun> Hawkwind_Ubuntu: sec, I'm very busy atm
<james_xxx> in trying to configure a PC to access the printer connected to another PC, when it askes for thehost of the remote IPP server, what am i supposed to enter?
<crimsun> Hawkwind_Ubuntu: looks ok to me. Do you have the current packages (everything updated from dapper-updates and dapper-security)?
<unix_infidel> james_xxx: the hostname of the server.
<Hawkwind_Ubuntu> crimsun: Yes.  I ran apt-get update && apt-get upgrade maybe 3 - 4 hours ago
<unix_infidel> whatever you set it to during install.
<james_xxx> unix_infidel: ok, the name on the PC that the printer is connected to is 'james-laptop'... is that what i should enter? if it is, i can't get it to work
<unix_infidel> james_xxx: you need to be able to resolve the host first no?
<Hawkwind_Ubuntu> crimsun: I'm really curious if I take that script and change that MODE= line to 666 instead of 600 and run it if that will solve the issue on reboot
<crimsun> Hawkwind_Ubuntu: I didn't look to see if that script is actually executed on every boot
<Hawkwind_Ubuntu> crimsun: I think that only because this started after I ran that script trying to get lm-sensors to work
<james_xxx> unix_infidel: i don't know what resolving the host means lol
<james_xxx> sorry for being such a newb
<Towering> i'm probably more of a newb
<james_xxx> Towering: i dove into ubuntu very wrecklessly not knowing anything, and it has actually gone remarkably well, due a lot to the help in this room
<driz> not i'm a NEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEWBIE
<Towering> i'll be happy to hear some music on amaroK
<crimsun> Towering: ...what type of music?
<james_xxx> how do you resolve a host?
<crimsun> james_xxx: host somehost
<Towering> right now it's set to a radio station on amaroK
<james_xxx> crimsun: do i enter that where it asks for the host's name?
<crimsun> Towering: ...which streams what, vorbis? mpc? mp3? wma? aac?
<Towering> i have audio when in windows XP
<Towering> not sure, how can i tell?
<crimsun> james_xxx: if you're referring to the installer, if you're not sure just leave it blank
<crimsun> Towering: what's the url?
<james_xxx> crimsun: i am trying to set up network printing
<crimsun> james_xxx: beats me, I know jack squat about printing, sorry
<Towering> http://glou.relay.frequence3.net:8000/
<Towering> yeah.. that's it
<crimsun> I'm firewalled on port 8000
<crimsun> I'm willing to bet that's an mp3 stream, thoguh
<crimsun> though^
<james_xxx> crimsun: the only thing i have discovered is that setting up a preinting server with k/ubuntu is WAY more difficult than in windows, and i actually did not expect that
<Towering> ok, probably is then
<crimsun> Towering: do you have libxine-extracodecs installed?
<Towering> i don't think that showed up in my apt
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> is compiling from source the best way to install stuff on your pc?
<Towering> libxine-extracodecs doesn't list in my Adept Manager
<Hawkwind_Ubuntu> crimsun: What/Where would I put chmod 666 /dev/null so that it changes the perms on /dev/null to 666 so that when I boot to the GUI login I can start X without problems ?
<user_> what is ur nme?
<crimsun> Towering: you need to enable universe and multiverse first
<crimsun> Hawkwind_Ubuntu: in /etc/rc.local
<Towering> ok, see that's the part i've been trying to figure out, kubuntu site wasn't updated to inform me and ubunut site is different
<Hawkwind_Ubuntu> crimsun: If I just add 'chmod 666 /dev/null' to the bottom of that, will it run it as root and change the perms without user interaction ?
<Hawkwind_Ubuntu> crimsun: Because if I put sudo in front of it, it will ask for the password I assume
<crimsun> Hawkwind_Ubuntu: /etc/rc.local is executed as uid 0
<crimsun> Hawkwind_Ubuntu: (don't preface it with sudo)
<Hawkwind_Ubuntu> crimsun: Ok thanks.  Testing another reboot to see what happens now
<azzco> I've got a question here...I've got some avis that I'd like to burn to a DVD (me fiddling around with a program) does anyone know if k3b can make menus and such for creating a DVD?
<Healot> azzco: k3b has a DVD Video project, but you need to convert those OpenAVI video to MPEG2 compliant video first
<azzco> thx that's something that I wanted to hear :) Healot, can it create menus and such too?
<Healot> File -> New Project -> New Video DVD
<Towering> how do you enable multiverse in Adept Manager?
<azzco> THX :)...do you happen to know any way(program) to convert the avis
<Healot> btw, you need to design the DVD video file manually... azzco, one drawback
<Healot> the DVD video structure is there in k3b, not the VOB bs :-
<azzco> oh...you mean one "video file"
<azzco> I'm really new to video editing =/
<Hawkwind_Ubuntu> crimsun: I added that to /etc/rc.local and the perms are still incorrect after rebooting :(
<Healot> azzco: I use Windows application for that :)
<Healot> or Mac
<azzco> oh
<azzco> well I'll be fiddling around a bit here ;) I'll get backhere if I encounter any problems ;)
<Healot> mmmkay
<crimsun> Hawkwind_Ubuntu: is /etc/rc.local executable? Did you place the chmod before the "exit 0"?
<Hawkwind_Ubuntu> crimsun: No, I put it after exit 0
<crimsun> Hawkwind_Ubuntu: then it was not executed.
<crimsun> it needs to be placed before the exit 0
<Hawkwind_Ubuntu> crimsun: Ok. rebooting again to try it
<Towering> nm, i think i got it now
<Hawkwind_Ubuntu> crimsun: As always man, thanks for your great and wonderful help :)
<crimsun> Hawkwind_Ubuntu: np
<Hawkwind> Now I just need to find out what exactly is causing that issue
<Healot> sankarshan: Redhat India?
<Towering> well, except there is no libxine-extracodecs
<crimsun> Towering: you need to enable universe and multiverse
<Healot> on the dapper repos, not dapper-backports
<Healot> I saw many of this repos bs when people use adept to change the sources.list file
<Healot> is adept buggy somehow?
<Towering> i did
<Towering> all that's listed
<Healot> surrender you /etc/apt/sources.list and I'll tell you what to do...
<Healot> hmm sounds more like a threat :)
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> !restricted
<ubotu> For lots of multimedia issues this page has the useful information you want: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  see also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - Please use free formats: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Towering> hope my country is 01
<Healot> the US of A?
<Towering> yep
<Healot> it's been no. for nearly everything :)
<Healot> no. 1
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> !mp3
<ubotu> For lots of multimedia issues this page has the useful information you want: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  see also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - Please use free formats: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Healot> Ubuntu is the 3rd non-American distro that I used so far :0
<zblach> crimsun: if you're still at all interested, sound started working spontaneously after switching back to the 386 kernel
<crimsun> zblach: and doesn't work at all with 686?
<zblach> seems that way to me
<crimsun> err, isn't audible
<crimsun> sigh, that's the second report
<zblach> unfortunately, i'm now listening to coldplay.
<crimsun> something's being misoptimised
<zblach> nothing to do with dual core?
<crimsun> doubtful.
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> can somone tell me how to install the lame headers and codec?  i want to do that before compiling kaffeine
<zblach> should I stick with 386 for now? or the 686-smp?
<Healot> if you have d-core, smp is way to go
<crimsun> n0ctuRnaL-fieNd: sudo apt-get build-dep kaffeine
<Healot> build-dep is easier
<Healot> or are you trying to compile the latest source manually
<Healot> liblame-dev >> for lame devel headers
<Chicory> If I'm running an AMD 64 K8 chipset, can I even RUN i386?
<Healot> YES, absolutely
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> crimsun: u think that will get the lame mp3 codec?
<Chicory> Hey, I'm just checking.
<Healot> it's still an x86
<Chicory> Okay, then on that note would an i386 build be better for WINE?
<Healot> no, I am just being bold...
* Chicory has ZERO expertise with building from source.
<Healot> in sense of compatibility, yes, Chicory
<Healot> but wine will also compile with amd64 release
<Towering> so, how can you change the sources.list?
<Chicory> Hmm ...
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> crimsun: nope it didnt
<Towering> generated a list through the web and all
<Chicory> How complicated would be compiling WINE in an amd64 build?
<Healot> define "complicated"
<Steven_M> hi all
<Healot> as long you can get the required devel packages, you can do the compiling
<Chicory> Er ... "any more complicated than perhaps dpkg-config".
<Healot> no...
<Healot> you'll do the same thing on both releases, amd64 and i386
<crimsun> n0ctuRnaL-fieNd: did you install liblame-dev?
<Steven_M> What comand would I use for reconfiguring gtk+?
<Chicory> Hmm ...
<Chicory> Maybe I should leave installing WINE and MythTV until I'm more advanced.
<Healot> Chicory: installing is easy, compilation is not
<Chicory> Right.
<driz> OMG i'm installin a windows version of firefox the hair on my back is standing up!!!!
<Chicory> ... Driz, you're kidding, right?
<Steven_M> anyone?
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> crimsun: that did it , thanks , good job
<driz> nope
<driz> Chicory: I have to to be able to run flash.
<Chicory> Okay, this is going to be pretty short-sighted, but why doesn't my OpenGL driver support my ATI All-In-Wonder 1600 Pro?
<Healot> sudo dpkg-reconfigure libgtk2.0-common >> if this actually work, btw what's the problem with your gtk settings? Steven_M
<Healot> driz: dl and install the Flash plugin from Adobe's site
<Healot> or autoinstall when prompt to do so
<driz> Healot i tried that but it wouldn't work. i was loking at the web site and it said to do so.
<Healot> for Windows's Firefox?
<Steven_M> Healot: it's not gtk2 I want to reconfigure it's gtk+
<Healot> sudo dpkg-reconfigure libgtk1.2-common then
<Healot> btw, server moderation coming up...
<Steven_M> Healot: thanks :)
<Healot> why you need gtk in KDE ? oh, you installed GTk apps
<Steven_M> be back soon
<Music^Hound> what do I need to update to kde 3.5.3 ?
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> how can i make the left side folder tree icons larger?
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> Music^Hound: you need to add the right repo ,
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> Music^Hound: and just install it
<Music^Hound> what repo ?
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde-353 dapper main
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> thats if u use dapper
<Music^Hound> yea I just installed it
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> i installed it from adept , so not dont know what the command for installing its
<Music^Hound> I'll figure it out
<ube> i need help guys :[
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> !justask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<ube> oh hold up im going to try something
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> how can i make the left side folder tree icons larger?
<osiris> enough withthe nick changes
<osiris> geesh
<Izzymouse> Oops sorry
* Izzymouse leaves so that you don't have to see this
<Steven_M> hi all
<osiris> hi steven
<Steven_M> hi osiris
<Steven_M> kosh: you have always been here :)
<word> is it possible to have your home directory on a seperate partition and to use it between distributions?
<osiris> knda
<kosh> Steven_M: pretty much :)
<osiris> your ~/.files are whats most likley gonna screw ya
<osiris> as config files change between distros
<kosh> your personal .files are application specific not distro specific
<kosh> what could cause problems is if you have kde 3.5 on one dist and 3.4 on another dist or something like that
<Steven_M> kosh: I presoume you're a babylon 5 fan?
<osiris> again, as i stated
<kosh> that would likely even work, what would screw up is kde 2.x on one and kde 3.x on another
<kosh> Steven_M: yup
<osiris> or .xmms with soundwrapper options, and without
<word> Hmm..suse 10.1 and kubuntu should theoratically share a home peacefully?
<osiris> everyhting aside from the .files will be fine
<kosh> it will probably work
<Steven_M> kosh cool :)
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> how can i make the left side folder tree icons larger?
<word> Yah...I won't do it at first to make sure their relatively simmilar i suppose
<osiris> word, one might overwrite the others .files, so you may run into issues
<word> would their be a way to just share personal files in the home directory? and to have the .files only locally on the seperate distros partitions?
<osiris> but backups make everything nice
<word> like to mount the partiiton to the dir but the dir already having contents?
<osiris> i dont know how to specify where personals go
<Steven_M> does anyone know of a chat room especially for X11 issues?
<kosh> don't know
<kosh> what are your X11 issues?
<Aspect404> Anyone here?
<Steven_M> bye all
<kosh> Aspect404: there are people here, however most won't respond instantly
<Nightsapper> Anyone have any clues for someone trying to use a LiveCD based Kubuntu install from behind a company firewall?  Its websense and the only thing I have is an autoproxy link.  So far, I cant get anything to update load or install that wasnt in the default LiveCD install to disk.  that means no firefox, etc - and apt-get doenst seem to work at all.
<MilhousePunkRock> Do a few error messages in my "evms-engine.log" have to make me worry?
<thompa> the touchpad curser moves too stiff sometimes when cpu is up
<thompa> i have to disable it, and use usb mouse
<Nightsapper> Sorry not a clue.  Im new to Debian - coming from Redhat.  And I cant even get my Dapper to connect and update.
<thompa> are you trying dist-upgrade?
<Nightsapper> I can SSH and the Konq browser works off the autorpoxy, but add-remove, Adept and apt-get are all dead int he water
<Nightsapper> I insalled formthe Live CD - jsu ttrying to get the Gnome stuff added - and things liek Firefox that the Live CD didn't install
<thompa> type su first, then apt-get update
<Nightsapper> doesnt work.
<thompa> whats the error
<Nightsapper> Im behind a corporate fireall (sebsense)
<thompa> oh
<thompa> is it a notebook or PC
<Nightsapper> I can get out via SSH, and can get Kong to hit the company autoproxy but thats it.  Desktop box.
<Nightsapper> Im on my winbox now because I cant get the doggone Dapper to go :-(
<Nightsapper> *konq
<thompa> just put it on usb
<thompa> i got kubuntu on my ipod
<Nightsapper> USB not allowed.  I work in R&D and its a restricted facility - lucky to have net access th way they been shutting downhere since a guy walked out with company data
<thompa> well tell them you need linux
<Nightsapper> No cell phones either - have to leave them at the froint desk. no blue tooth, etc.
<Nightsapper> I did - they said fine, go get it and install it heh.
<crimsun> heh, you're lucky. We can't carry them into the building.
<thompa> i worked for the air force once, was like that
<Nightsapper> So I did - but Dapper doesnt want to play nice.
<thompa> are you aloud to go home or a slave?
<Nightsapper> I dont want to go to Redhat but thats where things re headed if I cant show that this cna be installed and maintained from behind a firewall.
<thompa> cant you ftpz?
<Nightsapper> I go home just fine.  Job security has its costs.  ncie thing is that I dont take work home.
<thompa> or normal ftp
<suzie_fox> on this old computer i just recently got, i'm getting a kernel panic error, attmpted to kill init
<suzie_fox> when trying to boot the kubuntu CD
<Nightsapper> I cna FTP - but I'd rather get thigns to where the folks that want it can maintain thier own without much hassle.    Just hoping there is somethign easy I missed in configuring it.
<thompa> any qsynaptics seems to work
<thompa> work well that is for touchpad
<Nightsapper> nope - synaptic isnt installed as part of the default Live CD install.
<Nightsapper> so I dont have it - and with apt-get and adept not getting thrut he proxy, Im kinda hosed
<thompa> i mean touchpad program qsyanptics
<thompa> i installed synaptics too,
<Nightsapper> suz - what type CPU?
<suzie_fox> hold on a second
<Nightsapper> funny thing is my home install went like dumb-easy.  I mean hit me in the head with and axe handle and I can still install it easy
<suzie_fox> AMD K6, 2 CPUs
<Nightsapper> Hmm.  maybe somethign to do with dual CPU motherboard that "old" - but thats just a pure guess on whayit would kernel panic on load.
<Lynoure> hmm, getting gobby to work doesn't seem to be trivial
<suzie_fox> i don't think it's something wrong with kubuntu itself, or the CD, since it also does it with my knoppix CD
<Nightsapper> bios issue sounds like
<Nightsapper> try running the memtest instead of the install
<Nightsapper> last time I had a wierd panic turned out I had bad RAM
<suzie_fox> i let the memtest run at boot, and it appears to work
<thompa> how much ram do you have?
<suzie_fox> 128mb
<Nightsapper> thats plenty
<suzie_fox> i'll probably put more in later
<Nightsapper> for an initial instally anyways
<suzie_fox> now, even the BIOS won't come up...give me a minute
<Nightsapper> Oh.  bad mobo is sounding more the case.  yeouch.
<thompa> i just had an amd xp 1800 on a soyo k400 go down
<suzie_fox> i hope not
<Nightsapper> any newcomers -: is there an easy way to get apt-get to work with an autoproxy?
<thompa> mine wont even boot any hard drives anymore
<Nightsapper> I had a lot of probs with syo Mobos in the past.
<Nightsapper> went thru 2 RMA till I got a good Dragon
<thompa> i replaced everything until i moved the blue hard drive connecter to a differnt plug
<thompa> now it works sort of
<thompa> mine syas dragon ultra on it
<Nightsapper> yep - same I had.  LOL
<thompa> too noisy fans though
<thompa> now qsynaptics refushes to work again
<khaije1> hi all :-)
<thompa> i need to speed up scrolling
<Nightsapper> suze: try replacing the HD cable that goes to the CDROM drive - or put it on a different one.  That mayhelp troubleshoot the drive vs cable vs Mobo issues
<Nightsapper> hi
<thompa> the window comes up but its as if i dont have permissions
<khaije1> is there a way to do the minimal install w/ the dapper desktop cd?
<suzie_fox> i tried resetting the BIOS
<suzie_fox> since one of the CD roms was bad, so i unplugged it
<thompa> what minimum?
<kosh> currently I am using a soyo dragon kt880 v2.0 which has worked flawlessly, going to replace it soon but no issues with it
<suzie_fox> that might've confused it some
<Nightsapper> any newcomers -: is there an easy way to get apt-get to work with an autoproxy?
<suzie_fox> because it was acting strange after that
<thompa> it is allready middle minimal
<suzie_fox> never seen something so simple cause anything like that...but...meh
<kosh> what I find helpful though is not to use master slave stuff, just run one drive per channel and have it the master
<suzie_fox> it seems to be booting Knoppix now
<kosh> Nightsapper: sorry no idea about autoproxy
<khaije1> in breezy with either cd you could choose a very minimalistic install w/ the server option
<Nightsapper> dapper LiveCD I consider to be minimal - no Gnome libs, no gvim, no firefox, etc.  Heh.
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> dapper has a server option , but that doesnt install x , kde or gnome
<khaije1> Nightsapper: thompa: i'd like it as minimal as possible, i don't need a gui or anything that isn't required for the system to operate, the only purpose of this install is the run xen so i want it small and light
<Nightsapper> what Noc said - server install
<khaije1> n0ctuRnaL-fieNd: oh sorry, didn't see that... do i need the server cd for that, or can i do it from the desktop cd?
<thompa> its 431m
<thompa> thats like 5 times lighter than suse or redhat
<khaije1> thompa: :-)
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> khaije1: im not sure because i downloaded and used all of them ,
<khaije1> n0ctuRnaL-fieNd: ya... unfortunately it doesn't readily present itself... i really liked the fact it was possible from any install cd in the past
<suzie_fox> ok, yeah, i just needed to reset the BIOS i guess
<khaije1> n0ctuRnaL-fieNd: i can't even find info about passing options to ubiquity
<khaije1> hi Hobbsee, how you be?
<Hobbsee> hi khaije1 - i be happy, cos i got to meet up with someone interesting :D
<khaije1> ^_^
* khaije1 assumes you aren't talking about him
<suzie_fox> at least knoppix loaded anywyas. kubuntu is saying some crap about not syncing now....great.
<Hobbsee> khaije1: in person
<khaije1> Hobbsee: sorry i'm busy atm, but later perhaps ;-)
<khaije1> hey Hobbsee, do you know if it's possible to do a minimal install option from the dapper 'desktop' cds?
<Hobbsee> khaije1: yeah, do a server install
<khaije1> where is that option? it used to be right at the boot splash, but i didn't see it.... :-(
<Hobbsee> um...
<thwh00> hello
<Hobbsee> dont remember
<thwh00> whats the sudo command for getting firestarter
<khaije1> Hobbsee: ha! stumpped ya!
<Hobbsee> khaije1: that's not hard
<MilhousePunkRock> khaije1: I think you need the alternate CD for that...
<khaije1> thwh00: sudo apt-get install firestarter (is that what you mean?)
<thwh00> yeah butttt
<khaije1> MilhousePunkRock: ok, just thought i'd check here first to be sure... leaving the option out seems like a step backwards :-/
<thwh00> that didn't work
<thwh00> i want to install firestarter for kubuntu
<khaije1> thwh00: well what'd it say?
<thwh00> it said nothin nothin showed up\
<MilhousePunkRock> The Desktop CD does not really give you many options, khaije1
<MilhousePunkRock> Do a few error messages in my "evms-engine.log" have to make me worry?
<khaije1> MilhousePunkRock: i'm not sure, but what do they say?
<thwh00> dept does not list firestarter either
<thwh00> adelpt*
<thwh00> you know what i mean
<MilhousePunkRock> Hold on, I'll put the log to the pastebin
<thwh00> what are some other commands for installer firestarter
<Nightsapper> any newcomers -: is there an easy way to get apt-get to work with an autoproxy? (installed from LiveCD, stranded without firefox, libgtk, synaptic etc)
<osiris> thwh00, you arnt talking about firefox are you ?
<khaije1> MilhousePunkRock: cool!
<thwh00> no firestarter
* khaije1 chuckles
<thwh00> a firewalll program
<farous> thwh00: check that you have the right repos enabled
<farous> sudo apt-get install firestarter
<thwh00> yeah that command doesn;t work it must be my repos, one sec
<Melchiorre_away> thwh00: firestarter is in the universe repository, you need to enable that first...
<thwh00> should i just enable them all
<Melchiorre> thwh00: shouldn't hurt
<MilhousePunkRock> Wow, the pastebin is awfully slow again today...
<khaije1> did anyone else see the slashdot article about freenode passwords being compromised?
<MilhousePunkRock> Not yet, khaije1, you got a link?
<Hobbsee> khaije1: no, link?
<thwh00> ok well just to let you know firestarter was found when enabling more repos but the sudo command still doesn not work
<khaije1> http://it.slashdot.org/it/06/06/25/1440236.shtml
<Nightsapper> someone wants to impersonate me whinging about Dapper not being able to update from behind this godforsaken websense firewall autoproxy, they are welcome to it.  LOL
<khaije1> haha
<Melchiorre> thwh00: have you 'sudo apt-get update' ed?
<MilhousePunkRock> OK, I used pastebin.ca now, look here: http://pastebin.ca/71825
<khaije1> thats a good point, but as always with slashdot the comments are nearly worth more than the story
<Nightsapper> -> coding gvim on WinXP because I cant get Gvim on my dapper box.  yeeech.
<thwh00> ummmm.. no lol i dunno what that is
<thwh00> i just used adept to install
<Melchiorre> thwh00: that works just as well... ;)
<thwh00> lol yes sir
<khaije1> MilhousePunkRock: is this only on startup?
<MilhousePunkRock> It's the first time I looked at the logs, I noticed those errors when booting up earlier this morning
<khaije1> line 1 - 139 looks pretty normal to me... like initialization stuff mostly
<kike> alguien vivo
<KaiserSuse> kike: si
<kike> hola Kaiser, cre que ya todos dorman
<khaije1> MilhousePunkRock: what it calls 'discovery' .... actually line 120 - 156 look like they could be problematic... are there any noticable problems?
<MilhousePunkRock> Not really, khaije1
<kike> alguien de chile?
<khaije1> soy de estados unidos :-)
<kike> que tal buenos das
<khaije1> y tu tambien
<kike> Milhouse do you know the band No Use For A Name??
<MilhousePunkRock> Hey TheInfinity
<TheInfinity> hiho
<MilhousePunkRock> Sure I do, kike
<MilhousePunkRock> Would I be allowed to wear my name if I didn't?
<kike> :-)
<kike> keep the confused
<khaije1> MilhousePunkRock: u know... it looks like it can't find the ntfs plugins..
<MilhousePunkRock> Yeah, well, why would it need it anyway? No NTFS partitions here...
<kike> you speak spanish?
<kike> Milhouse??
<MilhousePunkRock> No habla espanol...
<kike> .-(
<kike> :-(
<khaije1> MilhousePunkRock: honestly i'm not really sure, i would say check to see if you can find a package for that, if not then you could try a purge and re-install but i'm not sure how risky this is so i can't really reccomend it
<MilhousePunkRock> Donde esta la biblioteca?
<MilhousePunkRock> What about lines 156 to 159?
<khaije1> thats just detecting the disk geometry method, there are a handful of different ways to represent it mostly as a way to adapt to artificial disk size limits
<kike> qualcuno parla italiano?
<MilhousePunkRock> I just performed a search for "NTFS" in adept, all the results are _not_ installed
<khaije1> i've gotta little bit of offline work to do so i'm going afk
<kike> alguien me puede traducir que necesita Milhouse
<khaije1> MilhousePunkRock: read everything very carefully before installing, the risk isnt huge but yuor always better off that way :-)
<khaije1> see ya'll later 0/
<MilhousePunkRock> Huh? kike?
<MilhousePunkRock> CU khaije1
<KaiserSuse> Does anyone knows how big would an ubuntu mirror (i386 only) would be? (including main, restricted, universe and multiverse)
<kike> non c'e nessuno qui per parlare con me???????
<Nightsapper> any newcomers -: is there an easy way to get apt-get to work with an autoproxy (.pac, websense)?
<MilhousePunkRock> kike, sorry, but I don't understand a word
<kike> no problem
<Melchiorre> MilhousePunkRock: he said : somebody can translate to me that Milhouse needs
<Nightsapper> any newcomers: is there an easy way to get apt-get to work with an autoproxy (.pac, websense)? [ FYI installed off Dapper LiveCD so I don't have Firefox, synaptic, gnome libs, etc - and with apt-get/adept unable to get out, Im hosed] 
<Melchiorre> whatever that means ;)
<kike> see later.......
<Nightsapper> oops.  sorry hit enter too soon.
<MilhousePunkRock> Nightsapper, did you add the CD to your sources list? Not that I really know if anything you need/want is on there...
<Nightsapper> Unfortunately that stuff isnt onthe LivCD.
<Nightsapper> Latest version of Firefox, etc.
<Nightsapper> and GAIM.
<Nightsapper> sad thing is the install went stupid smooth at home.
<MilhousePunkRock> What about downloading the packages manually?
<Nightsapper> I'm talking "hit-me-in-the-head-with-an-axe-handle and I can still do it" simple.
<Nightsapper> via FTP?
<Nightsapper> problem is I'd rather make it a bit simpler - I have some semi-technical folks that simply willnot be bothered with stuff liek updating thier system unless its easy (PhD types)
<Nightsapper> Friends dont let friends use RPMs or so I'm told.   so I'm trying to find an alternative to the local Redhat sales guys pitch to management.
<Nightsapper> its just amazing how badly a dynamic corporate firewall can screw things up (websense)
<MilhousePunkRock> No RPM, try finding .deb packages, or zipped ones...
<Healot> what package?
<paul_> hi all
<hybrid> howdy
<Melchiorre> hi paul_
<MilhousePunkRock> Hi paul
<paul_> how you all doing?
<hybrid> well, and you?
<paul_> not too shabby
<Nightsapper> any newcomers -: is there an easy way to get apt-get to work with an autoproxy (.pac, websense)?
<Healot> apt-get usually use source servers via HTTP/fTP
<Healot> shou;ld have no problem if your router allows web surfing
<MilhousePunkRock> Is anyone running Kubuntu on a Laptop here?
<Hobbsee> MilhousePunkRock: should be plenty of people
<Melchiorre> I do
<Melchiorre> *I am
<Nightsapper> well the problem is its an autorpoxy - so it changes the proxe based onthe request, the hsot, etc.  Konquerer handles it but apt seems to require a fixed proxy
<MilhousePunkRock> I am wondering how to make power management work...
<Healot> Nightsapper: you need to connect over proxy eg
<Melchiorre> MilhousePunkRock: hahaha, I haven't managed either...
<Healot> ok... I haven't figure that out yet... man apt-get?
<Healot> i think there is an option to use web proxy
<MilhousePunkRock> e.g. the "lid event" making it go to suspend to RAM (that is what used to be called "stand-by" on Windows, is it?)
<Melchiorre> MilhousePunkRock: yes, but that doesn't seem to work on my Compaq
<MilhousePunkRock> I know there is a package called ibm-acpi and it _should_ be in Kubuntu, but I just can't find it
<Nightsapper> Heal I tried that - it jsut has standard rposywith a fixed addres, login and pass (and most of that live in the /etc/apt/apt.conf fiel or the environment - not places to leave my login and passowrd).
<Nightsapper> sheesh  typos.  getting tired 9and coding perl in another window isn't helping much)
<crimsun> MilhousePunkRock: it's already in our kernel.
<MilhousePunkRock> So I don't need the package, crimsun? But how do I enable it?
<crimsun> MilhousePunkRock: it's already enabled
<crimsun> MilhousePunkRock: the acpi scripts, etc., are in the acpi-support package
<crimsun> MilhousePunkRock: it should work out of the box. Mine does.
<MilhousePunkRock> But I can choose anything in System Settings --> Hardware --> Power & Laptop, nothing is working
<MilhousePunkRock> Primarily I want the lid event
<crimsun> MilhousePunkRock: I don't have that screen in front of me, but did you enable the acpi helper in the last tab?
<MilhousePunkRock> Let me check, crimsun
<lowtech> looks like acpi_ibm is a module that may need to be loaded
<MilhousePunkRock> I enabled it now, guess I have to reboot?
<_stephen> h
<Healot> MilhousePunkRock: yes
<_stephen> Ive just installed kubuntu do u know any good begginer guides
<_stephen> im new to linux
<Healot> www.tldp.org
<lowtech> the links in the topic would be a good start
<_stephen> thank you kindly
<Nightsapper> kubuntu.org has some nice links on thier beginners page.
<Healot> and ubuntu specific
<Nightsapper> and congrats _steph
<_stephen> :)
<MilhousePunkRock> Ahw, noone congratulated me when I installed Kubuntu... :-/
<_stephen> thanks im goin to get reading
<Healot> MilhousePunkRock: everyone else did that successfully  before :)
<Hobbsee> Healot: not necessarily.  i accidently formatted my hard drive when i did hehe
<Nightsapper> Youve taken the first step into a larger universe.
<MilhousePunkRock> My first installation was anything else than succesful though (due to a faulty CD)
<Nightsapper> (had to be an apropo Star Wars quote laying around somewhere unused just for such a moment...)
<MilhousePunkRock> lol Nightsapper
<Healot> heh
* Hobbsee has a dapper cd now :)
<Hobbsee> a printed one :)
<unix_infidel> oh, snap i need to order one.
<thwh00> is anyone familiar with the program BIONIC
<thwh00> i need help installing
* Hobbsee wasnt expecting one, but got one anyway :)
<Healot> no...? thompa
<Healot> thwh00...
<Healot> damn
<thwh00> um ok
<word> Hobbsee: They comin out now? I ordered mine before they started sending..suppose it's been 3-4 weeks since june :-/
<thwh00> its a .sh file
<lowtech> sh file.sh
<Hobbsee> word: i'm not sure where this one came from, to be honest.
<word> Hobbsee: Lol. just suddenly appeared in your hand? :P
<lowtech> thwh00: may need to chmod +x it first though
* Hobbsee knows it's legit, but doenst know how she got it
<Healot> chmod +x first
<Hobbsee> word: no, it got given to me by a woman i met today :)
<Hobbsee> but i'm not sure how she got it, as her hubby isnt home from the conference yet
<Hobbsee> maybe they got some sent out or something
<thwh00> well what it tells me to do is extrach to directory then run command
<thwh00> one sec
<word> Maybe :-/
<word> Does it come in a nifty case or cd envelope thingy?
<Healot> anyone bought the jewel cased DVD yet?
<NeoChaosX> cd envelope, if the Ubuntu CDs my computer science club gives away is any indication
<Hobbsee> word: it's in a clear case, this one - it's printed wrong though, so i dont know
* Hobbsee shrugs
<word> heh
* MilhousePunkRock will be back in a few
<MilhousePunkRock> With more annoying questions... ;-)
<thwh00> ok when i run these commands at http://boinc.berkeley.edu/sea.php for installing this program i get an error message saying unkown host
<thwh00> i am trying to install boinc_5.2.13_i686-pc-linux-gnu.sh
<Melchiorre> thwh00: are you typing 'sh' or 'ssh'?
<thwh00> .sh
<thwh00> boinc_5.2.13_i686-pc-linux-gnu.sh is the file name
<lowtech> sh boinc,...sh
<thwh00> it says in the nots
<thwh00> BOINC for Unix/Linux is available as a self-extracting archive. The download files have names like
<thwh00> boinc_5.2.13_i686-pc-linux-gnu.sh
<farous> thwh00: jsut type ./filename
<lowtech> right, its an .sh file so run sh filename.sh
<farous> thwh00: so to execute it type ./bonic.....sh
<lowtech> or that
<farous> thwh00: given you are in its dir
<thwh00> the file is located on desktop
<lowtech> there is a desktop directory in your home
<farous> thwh00: normally double clicking on it do the trich but it is better to do it in a terminal to see what is happening
<thwh00> yeah i ran it in terminal and it keeps saying unkown host
<farous> thwh00: one more thing check if it has the executable flag set. right mouse click and see if in permission it say execute
<farous> thwh00: then you have to take your question to the program provider.
<MilhousePunkRock> re
<thwh00> are you talking about a checkbox that so is executable
<thwh00> also when double clicking the.sh file it opens in kate an says The file file:///home/b/Desktop/boinc_5.4.9_i686-pc-linux-gnu.sh is a binary, saving it will result in a corrupt file. so that doesn;t work
<thwh00> ill try checking box though
<MilhousePunkRock> I rebooted now, but still closing the lid does nothing :-/
<farous> MilhousePunkRock: check if there is a kdepowermanagement. i use gnome and can set it from gnomepowermanagement package
<Hobbsee> kpowersave or klaptop
<Hobbsee> kpowersave is better
<MilhousePunkRock> There is something about Laptops & Power in the system settings, but nothing seems to do a thing in there
<jad> hola
<Hobbsee> MilhousePunkRock: install kpowersave - much easier to use
<MilhousePunkRock> kpowersave sounds interesting, I was looking for a replacement for KLaptop anyway
<MilhousePunkRock> thx Hobbsee
<farous> Hobbsee: is kpowersave a front end for the powersaved
<Hobbsee> farous: yes
* MilhousePunkRock is having minor issues with KMilo as well
<farous> yah that is a nice prog
<lowtech> oh thwh00 left. guess there's no reason to get boinc and try
<MilhousePunkRock> installing KPowersave will remove some stuff, I assume that is OK?
<farous> Hobbsee: do you know which corrupt font might cause this prob or at least how to find the guilty package Pango-WARNING **: Error loading GPOS table 4097
<_rince_> mrgn
<Hobbsee> MilhousePunkRock: yes
<farous> MilhousePunkRock: yah will remove your default powersaving daemon
<Hobbsee> farous: not a clue - maybe libpango or something?
<farous> powernowd i presume
<farous> Hobbsee: my search said it is a corrupt font not lib but can not pick up the one. the problem it makes application rendering erratic sometimes i see the font others it is so corrupt you can not understand what is on display
<Hobbsee> farous: right.  i really dont know
<farous> thanx
<farous> no problem
<kane_> farous: a lot of fonts have GPOS tables :/
<farous> kane_: but how to find the one causing the problem. is there a tool or something i can use.
<kane_> Hobbsee: hi .. still got the same shitty problem with clipping
<kane_> farous: not really
<farous> i finally had to compile from source the most important appl i use
<Hobbsee> hi kane_.  darn
<kane_> farous: which is ?
<farous> scilab
<farous> maxima
<kane_> Hobbsee: it really sucks :/
<farous> flpsed
<MilhousePunkRock> It wants to remove: apmd, klaptopdemon and powernowd
<Hobbsee> yeah
<Hobbsee> that's okay
<Hobbsee> kane_: did it end up getting filed under whichever package was the culprit?
<galorin> I've just installed kubuntu 6.06 for AMD64 and am trying to install 32-bit firefox, following the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java but I can't even get past the first step, apt-get tells me "E: Couldn't find package sun-java5-bin" help?
<MilhousePunkRock> Weird how Linux can remove applications that are currently running...
<farous> galorin: enable mulitverse repos
<Hobbsee> MilhousePunkRock: yeah, it tends to have trouble playing a music track that you've sent to /dev/null though.
<MilhousePunkRock> Did you check your sources list, galorin?
<farous> lol am too sleepy it is multiverse repos
<Nightsapper> what source woudl that one come from (out of curiosity sake)
<MilhousePunkRock> kpowersafe is installed
<MilhousePunkRock> do i have to reboot now or is it sufficient to restart X?
<galorin> I uncommented everything, but the only multiverse link is listed under dapper-backports.. I'll add it and try again.
<farous> MilhousePunkRock: to check if powersave is running man powersave. there is an option that will tell you if it is running or not
<farous> can not remember it now
<farous> galorin: you can add multiverse on the same line as universe or make a new entry for it
<farous> !easysource > galorin
<galorin> doing the former.  Does multiverse also have a spot in  security.ubuntu.com?
<crimsun> yes, but few people are actually supporting it
<galorin> I'll add it in anyways
<lowtech> hm, appears kubuntu doesn't support my camera
<farous> crimsun: just out of curiosity why your repos that include bcm43xx are not included in easysource. quite a number of people having troubles with the card and it will be great help for them?
<Healot> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<lowtech> wonder why support for Nikon cameras ends with the 5700, that camera is many years old
<crimsun> farous: I'm not involved w/ easysource, but you can ask its creator{,s} to add it.
<farous> ok thanx crimsun :)
<farous> now back to work :)
<galorin> yay, ta.  Should have spotted that one myself.  Not used to Debian-style stuff yet.  Been a Slacker for years.
<MilhousePunkRock> farous: I can enter e.g. powersave --get-brightness and it gives me the current brightness level
<lowtech> good thing i kept windows on my box, will have to deal with my camera there :(
<MilhousePunkRock> there wasn't  a simple option to see if it is running
<farous> MilhousePunkRock: it works well on my other notebook. on this one i found that powernowd is slightly better. so can not remember the commands. but its interface is superior to powernowd
<farous> MilhousePunkRock: i think powersave -l or something
<MilhousePunkRock> Speed set to minimum
<farous> MilhousePunkRock: you can always restart it sudo /etc/init.d/powersaved restart. am sure there is somehting that will tell you which daemon is running but i do not know it :(
<farous> no back to marking take care all
<MilhousePunkRock> OMG, powersave -l clocked it down to 198.something MHz, I didn't know it could go so low
<galorin> Should I bother compiling my own kernel for Kubuntu, or is that something that isn't really necessary?  I just find the huge number of modules a bit irritating.
<lowtech> why does that irritate you?
<dumbkiwi> galorin: modules aren't in the kernel, so compiling it won't assist.
<dumbkiwi> galorin: rmmod them if they're not required
<bam_> anyone know how to set up the pager so I can drag and drop windows in different desktops?
<galorin> It's /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist that I'd want to remove 'em permanently right?  Had to do that to get my wireless chip working.
* MilhousePunkRock is going to reboot, see you in a few
<scheuri> hi all
<Melchiorre> howdi scheuri
<kane_> bam_: can't you just right click and select the desktop ?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> guys
<Tallia1Kubuntu> what the freaking hell is khubd? it is taking 100% cpu from a while
<emonkey> !khupd
<ubotu> I know nothing about khupd
<Tallia1Kubuntu> emonkey: do you know what it is?
<emonkey> atm no, I'm searching
<emonkey> sorry found nothing and no time for deeper searching...
<crimsun> Tallia1Kubuntu: it's a kernel thread.
<Tallia1Kubuntu> why it is in a bad state
<crimsun> (specifically coalescing usb events)
<Tallia1Kubuntu> mmhh
<Tallia1Kubuntu> mayybe the webcam did it
<Tallia1Kubuntu> the system crash when i press the sshot picture butotn
<NKjoep> good morning ppl
<NKjoep> i'm trying to install language-support-it and witalian packets... but i got this:
<NKjoep> debconf: DbDriver "config": /var/cache/debconf/config.dat is locked by another proces
<NKjoep> i dont know why config.dat is locked
<Melchiorre> that usually means another apt-ish program is open, like adept or synsaptic (Even the background updater)
<Melchiorre> *synaptic
<Melchiorre> are they all closed?
<farous_away> NKjoep: might try ot see what is using it lsof /var/cache/debconf/config.dat
<NKjoep> yes they are
<NKjoep> Melchiorre: they are all closed
<Melchiorre> try doing what farous_away suggested 'lsof /var/cache/debconf/config.dat'
<NKjoep> done... nothing returns
<Melchiorre> hmmm
<NKjoep> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<NKjoep> _
<Melchiorre> are you using adept, or command line?
<NKjoep> same error with adept and command line
<NKjoep> i tried before with adept... after i closed it... closed session... new sessione ... and tried from command line
<NKjoep> but errors with "witalian" packet
<NKjoep> and some others
<Melchiorre> just out of curiosity, did you get the dialogue asking what dictionary to use by default?
<NKjoep> yes it appears if i click on it... are you asking me if that dialog is working? :)
<Melchiorre> I meant when you try to sudo apt-get install witalian does it come up, or does it error before it gets that far...
<NKjoep> uhm.. after sudo apt-get install nothing comes up... just error in commandline
<Melchiorre> hmmm, I'm stumped... anyone else got any ideas?
<NKjoep> watching ksysguard... i'm seeing a process called kdesu_stub... using dpkg
<Melchiorre> kill it
<Melchiorre> not sure what it is, but it might help...
<NKjoep> uhmm.. i'm thinking that's the language selection dialog that crushed
<NKjoep> dialog isnt visible now... but it's freezed inside the s.o. :P
<NKjoep> it says that i cant kill it... _ i'm have no sufficient rights
<Melchiorre> get the process id out of ksysguard and type 'sudo kill ID' in a command line
<NKjoep> done from root shell
<NKjoep> :)
<Melchiorre> :)
<NKjoep> and what about now? :E
<NKjoep> try again to do adp-get install witalian?
<NKjoep> :d
<Melchiorre> try installing witalian again
<Melchiorre> yep
<Nightsapper> well. . . I guess IM going to have to kill Dapper and install Redhat over it.  Sigh.
<NKjoep> :(
<Melchiorre> :O
<NKjoep> why Nightsapper
<Melchiorre> what would make you do that Nightsapper?
<Nightsapper> no solution for me to show in the AM how to get the system tools to auto update simply over the autoproxy
<farous_away> Nightsapper: if you mean fedora i will give you 20 min to come back to deb based distro :)
<Nightsapper> Live CD doesnt have Firefox and I cannot get apt-get to find it.
<NKjoep> uh? _
<farous_away> Nightsapper: you are looking for firefox?
<Healot> ubuntu liveCD
<Healot> not kubuntu
<Nightsapper> nope.  red hat.  as in paying for support. opuit of my budget.  meaning that one less bunchof gear I will get this year or else eliminate one headcount from our planned hires
<Nightsapper> I installed off the liveCD Kubuntu.  and stuff I need is not there and apt-get and Adept are not getting out past the autoproxy (funny thing is that Konq does after setting the system proxy to look there)
<Nightsapper> and my install at home was silky smooth.
<Nightsapper> I hate corporate firewalls.
<Nightsapper> 25 seats of rehate instead of 25 dappers.  grr.
<Nightsapper> *redhat (redhate?  freudian)
<Nightsapper> well, good day all.  At least I can still use it at home.
<Nightsapper> :-/
* farous_away thought that firefox is on the standard install of kubuntu
<Healot> no
<Nightsapper> It didnt install on my PC with a small footprint install - I got the language settings and OOO
<Healot> Ubuntu have firefox, kubuntu is left with konq
<Nightsapper> LiveCD shoudl maybe consider NOT leaving that out.
<Nightsapper> Firefox is pretty much a vital app to most folks.
<Healot> they can't load GTK lib together...
<farous_away> Healot: thats due to size limit on the cd ?
<Nightsapper> true.  thats what I ran into when I DL'd Firefox from moz website - no gtk.  and htat led to one after another set of lib dependency hell.  I thought I was back in Windows95 terriroty again.
<hybrid> lol
<Healot> farous_away: guess?
<Nightsapper> without an automated package tool, installing that kind of thing sucks.  If I coudl only figure outhow to get apt-get to work from behind a websense autoproxy.
<farous_away> Nightsapper: if you are ok with opera i truley prefer it to both :)
<farous_away> Nightsapper: nothing in kcontrol sorry have not been using kde for a while. and now i use it lightly
<Seveas> %part
<Nightsapper> Nope - we won our battle to get the company off of MSIE and onto Firefox.  At least in this department.  Next move is to get Linux as a standard desktop.  But thats looking to now be Redhat - and they lag the edge so badly its not funny.
<NKjoep> uhm... there's no way to apt work behind a prox?
<Nightsapper> it works find behind a static proxy
<Nightsapper> but that requires some settings in /etc/apt/apt.conf - like username and password.  "Information Assurance" guys have a cow over that one.
<NKjoep> _
<Nightsapper> And it doesn't seem to handle dynamic proxy that well - autoproxy that deliver an .pac file.
<NKjoep> :\
<Nightsapper> restate - apt-get doenst handl that at all.
<Nightsapper> Kinda like Kopete.  No real easy or intuitive way to set up proxying.
<Nightsapper> thats why we went to GAIM.
<Nightsapper> bascially to get any kind of proxy working I had to violate a lot of security.  And I cant do that on a regular basis.
<NKjoep> uhm... yes
<Healot> Nightsapper: which is more importante to you, work or play?
<Nightsapper> putting usernames and unencrytped passwords in a config file in etc is not a good way to keep security, especially since they are proxy uer/pass - which also happen to be corporate user/pass.
<farous_away> Nightsapper: first there is professional support for ubuntu too check the website. second i would try ubuntu room first debian room second before i give up
<Nightsapper> equal - without work = no money.  Not much play there (been there done that in the tlelcom crash of 2000)
<Healot> ?I heard the American telcos are cutting job, and giving new jobs to India?
<Nightsapper> I'll give that a look.
<Nightsapper> some are.  Ones doing security work arent.  Hard to get a security clearance over there
<farous_away> Healot: i just been contacted by a call center located in egypt
<farous_away> it is not only india now
<farous_away> back in few min
<Nightsapper> Veitnam, Phillipines China - all those are jumping in.
<mystikfox> i'm getting an "unknown device" for my ethernet controller. where should i start if i want to fix that?
<Healot> mystikfox: is it a 1Gbps nic?
<mystikfox> it's a 10/100 i think...one of those cheep microsoft cards
<mystikfox> but, i figure, it should still work
<Healot> !hardware
<ubotu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<Healot> see if the card is supported?
<Healot> never heard of MS NIC before...
<kent> !sofware
<ubotu> I know nothing about sofware
<NKjoep> hi again
<Melchiorre> g'day!
<kent> !hardware
<ubotu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<kent> ha, it's a robot
<Healot> yes
<Healot> all along kent, where's barbie :)
<mystikfox> it's not in the list, but that's a pretty short list
<mystikfox> i figure it would support more than that
<kent> barbie? what it  means?
<Healot> mystikfox: that's about it
<Nightsapper> Well good luck all.  I'm worn out trying all kinds of tricks to fool apt-get/adept into working with this damned autoproxy.
<Healot> telnet to the router and turn it off
<kane_> autoproxy ?
<Nightsapper> .pac file
<rus> hi all
<Nightsapper> no direct proxy assignment.
<Nightsapper> and it does change.
<Nightsapper> so a static proxy assignment isnt an option.
<Nightsapper> and I cannot put uernames and passwords inthe .conf file or environment, so thats a goner too. (security violation that out comp sec guys would gig me for)
<weihello> hi, how to login with my name.
<Nightsapper> well, laters.  time to try installing something else.
<Nightsapper> Nighters - Remember the Infantry!  We bleed so you don't have to!
<rus> could not find mime type application octet - getting this message all over
<rus> what is it?
<Schalken> im guessing it means it doesnt know how to open an 'octet' file
<rus> whats an octet file?
<Schalken> woudltn have a clue
<farous> try this might fix it for you sudo update-mime-database /usr/share/mime/
<Schalken> does kubuntu contain any gnome applications?
<rus> hmm - is gaim a gnome app?
<Schalken> it is
<rus> yep
<Schalken> does it have kopete as well as gaim?
<rus> farous: it updated something
<rus> yeah
<farous> your installation script might have missed that
<farous> is it working now
<rus> yep
<rus> thanx
<farous> ur welcomed
<NKjoep> shower time :P
<rus> ooops
<rus> it poped up again
<rus> when i pushed browse for icon files in kde menu editor
<Schalken> what does it say this time?\
<rus> the same
<rus> application octet thing
<Schalken> humph
<rus> when i close the browsing window
<rus> and open it again - it doesnt come up anymore
<hybrid> rus: which browser?
<weihello> !ruby
<ubotu> I know nothing about ruby
<weihello> !emacs
<ubotu> Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), vi/vim (terminal-based), terminal based: vi/vim, emacs, nano (user-friendly). HTML/CSS editors: !html; Programming: !code
<hybrid> weihello: what are you trying to do?
<weihello> i want to configure emacs + ruby + rails
<weihello> how to login in?
<weihello> Private messages from unregistered users are currently blocked due to spam problems, but you can always message a staffer. Please register! ( http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#privmsg )
<emonkey> weihello, you've to register your nick on freenode to do that
<weihello> thanks
<rus> hybrid: not a browser a browsing window - for files
<rus> since this popups dont repeat - ill wait and see if they stop appearing
<driz> .sladshot
<dsi> hi
<Adam_eM> hi there
<Adam_eM> my kde doesn't work smoothly when i enable composite
<Adam_eM> i had enlightenment with many bells running smooth
<mindspit> anyone knows how to add new fortunes cookies ? i need to create just the .dat files !
<mindspit> ok i found it using  " #  strfile file_full_of_cookies file_full_of_cookies.dat
<mindspit> thans anyway!
<mindspit> i love asking questons here!
<mindspit> i get the solution!
<mindspit> this is just a coinsidence!
<mindspit> so i have another question!
<mindspit> i get an error during bootup
<mindspit> this error says that my fat partitions are not the same with their backup!
<mindspit> it gives me the chanse to fix the fs
<mindspit> using control-d
<mindspit> but i cannot do anything ... cause i dont know
<mindspit> it says i must copy the backup to the original or the vise versa
<mindspit> fsck.vfat /dev/hdd1
<mindspit> using this command
<driz> lol
<driz> lmao
<driz> mindspit: everyone is sleeping and i dont know how to help you
<mindspit> hehe
<mindspit> :)
<mindspit> now  i get the question to copy the original to backup
<mindspit> i answer yes
<mindspit> but the same thing on the next reboot!
<mindspit> anyway how do i disable this ?
<mindspit> the fs check on start up!
<driz> I have no idea man
<driz> I'm a newb myself
<mindspit> ok ...
<mindspit> thanks anyway!
<mindspit> i got to ask!
<mindspit> :)
<driz> #kde might be able to help you
<mindspit> well if he can ... i will wait for him
<mindspit> :)
<driz> wow
<driz> i got classes later man
<insanekane> mindspit: i don't think you can disable it
<insanekane> mindspit: it happens as part of the process of loading your filesystem
<mindspit> anyway ... can i fix it ... atleast ?
<insanekane> mindspit: i think your problem is not in the loading of the filesystem ... it has to do with the boot sector ?
<mindspit> vim /etc/init.d/checkfs.sh ..........
<mindspit> yes the boot sector
<mindspit> thats it
<insanekane> mindspit: i heard there is a fix for it, but i don't know the details ... ask pradeepto or Riddel
<mindspit> it not the same with its backup
<insanekane> yeah, it is supposed to be an off-by-one bug ... dunno the details ..
<insanekane> pradeepto has done the fix ... Riddell also knows about it, i think
<Riddell> mindspit: what's up?
<mindspit> i heard you solved the problem with fs.vfat
<mindspit> the system always propts for me to make fschk
<mindspit> and i get the error (boot sector original/backup) on the next reboot
<mindspit> boot sector original/backup are different
<Riddell> mindspit: I don't think I've heard of that problem
<mindspit> well i was told so! the thing is that that i want to disable the fschk on bootup
<mindspit> vim /etc/init.d/checkfs.sh ??
<JohnFlux> mindspit: you mean fsck
<JohnFlux> ?
<mindspit> yes
<mindspit> fsck.vfat
<mindspit> i get the error onlyu for my fat32 partition
<JohnFlux> mindspit: edit /etc/fstab
<JohnFlux> mindspit: the very last number is whether to fsck on boot
<JohnFlux> mindspit: well rather it's whether to not fsck
<mindspit> a .... ok
<mindspit> it is 1
<JohnFlux> mindspit: for the fat32 partition, set it to 1
<JohnFlux> mindspit: it is 1??
<mindspit> so if i do it 0 it will not check it
<JohnFlux> oh wait
<JohnFlux> mindspit: yeah sorry
<mindspit> yes it is
<JohnFlux> mindspit: set to 0
<JohnFlux> mindspit: 0 means skip
<JohnFlux> mindspit: it is now
<mindspit> ok thank you!
<mindspit> thanks again!
<mindspit> i appreciate your help .... sory for asking specificly you... i was told so!
<mindspit> :)
<JohnFlux> mindspit: np
<mindspit> sorry for the disterbace! and my bad english!
<JohnFlux> :)
<mindspit> its very hot in greece these dayys!
<JohnFlux> it's hot in england too at the moment
<JohnFlux> well not today
<JohnFlux> but yesterday
<mindspit> i get it
<mindspit> i hope that all of us will go to the beach this sammer
<mindspit> and leave begind the linux stuff just for a momment
<mindspit> :)
<JohnFlux> mindspit: are you coming to ireland?
<mindspit> no from greece
<mindspit> so i am leaving now ... huppy again ... as huppy a ubuntu user can be!... a lot !
<mindspit> anyway have you ever played arround with ISPconfig ?
<NKjoep> there's any pppoeconfig grafical tool? :E
<mindspit> i want to dissable the "pass asking " on each reboot
<mindspit> i get an question for my password on boot up by apachectl
<mindspit> "password asking dialog" it says
<Tommy2k4> *** GLIB >= 1.2.6 not installed - please install GLIB first ***
<Tommy2k4> whats the package called for glib 1.2.6
<exceswater> hi all
<exceswater> :D
<NKjoep> HI ALL!
<NKjoep> :)
<DRY|KISS> NKjoep: do you speak dutch?
* mb2006 is away: off to install mp3 support
<NKjoep> no DRY|KISS ...
<NKjoep> why?
<DRY|KISS> i thought so from the joep in your name
<NKjoep> k :=
<Tommy2k4> kde does some weird things (i think its kde's fault)
<Tommy2k4> like when i mouseover items on the k-menu or other menus such as file/view etc
<Tommy2k4> instead of highlighting the item it all blue it sometimes is like a broken highlight
<Tommy2k4> cant really explain it
<Tommy2k4> oo it done it there lets see if the screeny worked
<Tommy2k4> grr why didnt it take a screeny :(
<insanekane> broken highlight ?
<Tommy2k4> is it possible to take a screeny without ksnapshot
<insanekane> Tommy2k4: not really
<Music^Hound> what's the name for the kernel headers
<Music^Hound> ?
<Tommy2k4> wth
<insanekane> Tommy2k4: try using Print Screen (it starts ksnapshot)
<insanekane> Music^Hound: sudo apt-cache search kernel
<Tommy2k4> then is it possible to take a screeny without clicking the new screenshot button in ksnapshot
<Tommy2k4> cos if i click that button i cant get the k-menu u
<Tommy2k4> up*
<insanekane> Tommy2k4: well, use the "Print Screen" button on the keyboard ... it starts ksnapshot which takes the snapshot when you pressed the button
<Tommy2k4> ksnapshot is dumb
<Tommy2k4> but i managed to get what i need
<gioacchino> hello I am italian
<gioacchino> &nick Gioacchino
<omega> Why is ksnapshot dumb?
<Tommy2k4> its impossible to get a screeny of k-menu
<Tommy2k4> or so it seems
<omega> Use a delay.
<Tommy2k4> kubuntu crashed :s
<Tommy2k4> again :@
<Tommy2k4> lots of vertical multicolored lines for a few seconds, then monitor gives the error "attention - 31K / 0Hz - frequency is out of range"
<Tommy2k4> like the 6th time its happened now
<Tommy2k4> the past 2 were when taking a screeny, not sure bout the other times
<Music^Hound> hmmm can't seem to get the proper linux headers for my kernel
<omega> Sounds like your x server hasn't been configurated properly. Did you make sure to set the correct refresh rates for your monitor?
<h3sp4wn> Which kernel are you running ?
<omega> (horizontal and vertical)
<Music^Hound> 2.6.15-23-386
<Tommy2k4> pretty sure i did
<SeanTater> Tommy2k4: next time try doing CTRL-ALT-F6 and see of a terminal comes up, it will help to see if it's X or the video card. Then do CTRL-ALT-F6 to get back to the windows environment you are used to, even though it's broken.
<SeanTater> Tommy2k4: oops, windowed, not windows
<Tommy2k4> ctrl alt f6 didnt come back to windowed
<Tommy2k4> ctrl alt f7 did though
<Tommy2k4> when i tried it there
<Tommy2k4> hm
<Tommy2k4> im sure this xorg.conf is different to when i edited it
<Music^Hound> what kernel should I use on a amd athlon xp 2000+ ?
<Tommy2k4> yea its different to the xorg.conf~
<weihello> K&
<weihello> K7
<Music^Hound> linux-k7 so use this one ?
<weihello> i think so.
<h3sp4wn> install linux-headers-k7 and linux-image-k7 and linux-restricted-modules-k7
<Music^Hound> ok
<h3sp4wn> Check that there is a symlink from /usr/src/linux to the right headers
<Music^Hound> how do I do that ?
<weihello> if u use AMD chipset, update your kernel with k7
<weihello> sudo apt-get install linux-k7
<weihello> your computer is also 386 arch
<Music^Hound> brb going to reboot
<Raito> Starcraft on Wine works fine, except there is no sound. I also have sound problems with every other non-KDE app (which means I have sound problems with everything except kaffeine) Can anyone help me?
<radone> i have configured firewall (guarddog) and after that I noticed that klog takes 99% of CPU
<radone> And after disabling firewall it is still takes this amount of CPU resources.
<radone> Please could anyone help me where the problem could be?
<Pupeno_> Hello.
<Raito> Raito: Are there any packages I need to have so that I don't have problems with non-KDE sound?
<Jack1> hi, can someone help?
<Jack1> i got a new lappie and want to transfer my kubuntu partitons to it with an live cd( windows already being on it)
<Jack1> how would i do that?
<visik7> dd ?
<h3sp4wn> You would be better off just backing up the data then installing kubuntu and restoring your preferences (I think)
<ZomMes> what do u guys suggest for a music player?
<Jack1> there is an easier way i am sure..besides i configured so much...
<emonkey> amaroK
<ZomMes> (with kubuntu)
<ZomMes> ok
<h3sp4wn> dpkg-query -W (will give you a list of your installed packages)
<ZomMes> and for video..? VLC?
<Jack1> thats good yes
<emonkey> ZomMes, I use VLC yes
<Jack1> doesnt get you in so much codec-trouble
<emonkey> jep
<h3sp4wn> Jack1: If you backup /home and /etc
<ZomMes> thanks
<Jack1> ok h3sp4wn
<Jack1> how to mount it ?
<Jack1> gparted?
<ZomMes> what about xmms?
<ZomMes> does it have a library?
<h3sp4wn> Jack1: How is it connected ?
<Jack1> i would need to get an external harddrive
<DeadS0ul> dappr feels so weird now, everytime i run apt-get upgrade * i only have about 2-3 updates if I'm lucky
<Jack1> just one optical drive
<Jack1> so no way live-cd and a dvd at same time
<h3sp4wn> Jack1: Can you get use a network connection on the old laptop ?
<Jack1> maybe i could install a network between the two computers
<Jack1> yes
<Jack1> via samba?
<Jack1> havent done that yet
<h3sp4wn> You can just use scp and copy thru ssh
<h3sp4wn> backup using tar
<Jack1> could i use that cat 5 internet cable or buy like in windows the special cable
<Jack1> with the crossd wires
<ZomMes> how do I remove my scanned collection and make a new one, with amaroK?
<ZomMes> sorry, already found it
<h3sp4wn> Jack1: Can you burn cd's on the old laptop ?
<Jack1> but if i do that h3sp4wn how would i install grub and the dualboot thing?
<Jack1> yes i can
<h3sp4wn> That will be done automatically by the installer (does windows take up the whole disk at the moment)
<h3sp4wn> kgparted should be able to resize the partition
<h3sp4wn> (if necessary) - The installer will install grub automatically
<Jack1> but burning to cd of the os is no use right because the only optical drive would be used by the livecd
<Raito> How do you download other sound drivers? I think that is my problem. I need ALSA and OSS
<Jack1> so i need usb or network right?
<h3sp4wn> Jack1: I would just install it normally (check the packages that you have installed install them) then restore /home (which I would backup to cd which could be used after the installation)
<xst> After upgrading to dapper my firefox has begun freeze quite often. I think it might have something to do with flash usage cause e.g. youtube.com freezes very often, while non-flash sites have less potential to freeze. Has anyone experienced the same increase in freezes? And how do I fix it?
<geekoe> hi, I'm missing /lib/iptables/ip6t_REJECT.so in the iptables package... is it missing for security reasons? I don't want to compile the iptables package for myself, as I don't want to compile it new when an update gets out
<Jack1> are in home preferences like kicker, menus, applets stored too?
<Jack1> bTW my partitioning was so neat..now i'd need do all again
<h3sp4wn> Jack1: tar czf /tmp/home-backup.tar.gz /home/ (That gives you one file with the whole of /home in it) those preferances will be in /home/yourusername/.kde
<Jack1> ok
<Jack1> thanky u much
<h3sp4wn> Then you could burn that to cd and extract it on the new computer (or use a network)
<Raito> How do you download other sound drivers? I think that is my problem. I need ALSA and OSS. (I got libsdl1.2debian-all) But that doesn't seem to work (i had it all along) Do I need to do anything to set it up?
<h3sp4wn> alsa and oss is in main you shouldn't need to do anything to set it u[
<Raito> h3sp4wn: would there be another reason why I have problems with all non-KDE sound?
<h3sp4wn> Raito: What problems ?
<Jack1> what is ideal in partitioning? doing it right now.. /, /home, swap?
<Jack1> or swap right after /?
<Hobbsee> Jack1: yeah, a separate /home partition
<h3sp4wn> Jack1: I usually have /boot first
<Hobbsee> swap at the end, usually
* Hobbsee never bothers with /boot
<Jack1> so /1., then /home 2., then swap 3.? all on an extended partition?, yes boot causes probs sometimes
<Jack1> then /usr 4. , /var 5.?
<Raito> h3sp4wn: No sound in Starcraft (wine) and XMame, also with supertux and zsnes sometimes the sound is super loud and unaffected by kmix, other times extreemly quiet and also unaffected by kmix and sometimes it is affected by kmix but zsnes' sound is extreemly fuzzy then.
<h3sp4wn> Jack1: I would have about 100mb /boot, / about half the space /home the other half (except save about twice your ram for swap)
<Jack1> but the order was right yeah?
<h3sp4wn> Raito: I disable artsd (because the kde sounds just irritate me) use alsamixer or envy24control to set volume
<h3sp4wn> Ratio: Try setting the sound in zsnes to 44.1k (from 32.xk)
<Raito> h3sp4wn: same problems with alsamixer, how do you disable artsd? might help, (but would kaffeine still work then?)
<Chameleon22> i want to use a local imap server as an email backup storage - can anyone suggest pkgs i need for ubuntu server to set it up (to avoid googling like crazzy) plz...
<h3sp4wn> Raito: Everything will work except you won't get the kde sounds (amarok / kaffeine will be fine)
<h3sp4wn> Raito: Sounds and Multimedia -> sound system then untick enable the soundsystem
<Raito> ok
<h3sp4wn> Raito: Any reason why you use xmame over advancemame ?
<Raito> h3sp4wn: never heard of advancemame
<h3sp4wn> Raito: Its based on mame but alot easier to compile (and the dapper mame is quite out of date now) config files are easier to understand as well
<dutch> morning
<Raito> h3sp4wn: did you say anything? I might have not gotten it. Anyways even if I disable artsd I still have the same problems what should I do>
<h3sp4wn> Raito: Have you done that ?
<Raito> h3sp4wn: I disabled artsd
<h3sp4wn> Raito: Have you reconfigured zsnes to use 44100 instead of 33200 ?
<Raito> Ah, I'll try that
<h3sp4wn> Raito: Its in the sound setup section (I know my card doesn't like 32000 without sounding terrible) are you using the WIP build of zsnes or the really old version in dapper (SDL support has improved tremendously since 1.42 was released)
<Raito> h3sp4wn: using 1.42 (dapper package) and when I put it to 44100 it is extreemly fuzzy
<h3sp4wn> Raito: Did you restart zsnes after changing it ?
<weihello> can starcraft run with wine support?
<Raito> yes
<weihello> i should have win system?
<h3sp4wn> Raito: Try http://files.ipherswipsite.com/zsnes/ZSNESS_0527.tar.bz2 (remove the dapper package) if you need any help compiling it I will help you
<Jack1> what actually means bootflag on /off?
<Jack1> should i turn all off?
<weihello> i got message : wine: could not load L"c:\\windows\\system32\\startcraft.exe": Module not found
<h3sp4wn> Jack1: It doesn't make any difference if grub is in the mbr (If you are using /boot make that partition active) I don't think you need partitions for /var or /usr
<Raito> h3sp4wn: no thanks, I tried compiling zsnes, it was tough, I think I should try to fix up sound because I have sound problems with every non-KDE app. Someone said somethin about ALSA settings
<h3sp4wn> Raito: I can tell you the packages you need to compile it (zsnes and xmame are not really representative applications to use - especially as zsnes is mainly x86 assembler)
<h3sp4wn> Reito: With artsd disabled alsamixer should function properly
<h3sp4wn> Reito: Play something in amarok or kaffine (and look to see whether it is clipping (going into the red))
<Jack1> should i use primary for /boot and then logical or better start with logical for all partitions?
<Hobbsee> Jack1: i dont think it matters, does it?
<h3sp4wn> Jack1: I would make boot primary anything else could be logical (don't think it matters though)
<Jack1> ok
<Raito> h3spa4wn: I had Kubuntu on my old comp and didn't have the same problem, I used package zsnes too. I also have problems with wine and supertux. I'll try alsamixer now
<Raito> h3sp4wn: hmm same problems, but how come sound doesn't work with wine (starcraft)
<monkkey> hi guys,, i have installed a new hard drive on my dual boot sys, format with fat 32. windows reads/writes fine, ubuntu will no longer boot, mounting filesys and then waiting for file sys, boots no further
<monkkey> help
<Jack1> i have limited transfer in dsl-comtract, so id like to avoid doenloading much again. can i just copy the /var /usr folders and paste it in the fresh OS?they were on seperate partitions before
<omega> If I insert a game DVD or movie DVD disc, an icon appears on my desktop, but when I click it, I get an error about a malformed URL. What's wrong? (the path in konqueror is media:/hdc)
<bam_> anyone know where I can get libxine-extracodecs
<omega> bam_: You need to enable some extra repositories.
<bam_> I did that already, doesnt exist..
<omega> Did you fetch updates?
<bam_> indeed I did
<omega> Are you sure you enabled the proper repositories and clicked apply after you edited the lines?
<bam_> lemme double check
<omega> All I did was add two extra words after the current repositories.
<omega> I added "universe multiverse" after "main restricted"
<bam_> lemme try that....
<omega> Make sure to click apply after changing the lines as adept doesn't save the list untill you click apply.
<omega> (Which means you can close the view thinking the file is automatically saved and it actually isn't. yay, adept!)
<bam_> nope it isnt there
<omega> Not even after adding universe and multiverse?
<DRY|KISS> how am i supposed to install pcsx on kubuntu?
<bam_> yup even after that
<DRY|KISS> i do apt-get install pcsx
<DRY|KISS> it installs it
<omega> Let me make a screenshot for you bam_
<bam_> sure
<DRY|KISS> but it needs the command "lndir"
<omega> You will have to change the tld in front of the URLs of course.
<DRY|KISS> i don't have that
<Pupeno> Any ideas how to turn a color pdf into a grayscale one ?
<omega> bam_: http://omeow.ath.cx/adept.png
<DRY|KISS> i downloaded lndir from fsf
<DRY|KISS> but i noticed that when i do ./configure
<DRY|KISS> it says /bin/sh invalid interpreter
<Hobbsee> surely that should read /bin/bash?
<ArmedGeek> /bin/sh is standard
<DRY|KISS> a configure file always uses sh
<omega> bam_:  nl should be like us or something for you.
<bam_> omega, running dapper...I am running breezy
<gnomefreak> in a bash script either _should_ work
<omega> Oh, sorry, I didn't know that. :)
<omega> Shouldn't it be the same though?
<DRY|KISS> wait i'll try to change it...
<ArmedGeek> DRY|KISS: your problem is probably related to incorrect (windows) line endings
<bam_> it should
<omega> universe and multiverse exist for breezy to, right?
<gnomefreak> omega: yes
<bam_> yes
<omega> *too
<gnomefreak> different packages
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: ah
<ArmedGeek> Hobbsee: on most linux system /bin/sh is a symlink to bash  /bin/sh is the standard interpreter line for shell scripts
<Hobbsee> right
<omega> bam_: I don't know if the package exists for breezy. It most probably does though.
<gnomefreak> i think you can also use !#/bin/bash env i dont htink env is python only
<DRY|KISS> now it says /bin/bash bad interpreter
<ArmedGeek> DRY|KISS: your problem is probably related to incorrect (windows) line endings
* gnomefreak learned today dont close a bug by mistake unless you subscribe to it :(
<DRY|KISS> sec
<DRY|KISS> i'll see
<gnomefreak> DRY|KISS: are you using !# infront of it?
<systest> Aspell is installed, but I don't have spell check options in evolution prefs.  Any suggestions to what the issue may be?
<DRY|KISS> #! yes
<gnomefreak> that one yeah
<DRY|KISS> i'm not using anything actually, i downloaded lndir from the FSF directory
<gnomefreak> DRY|KISS: are you getting that error while chmoding it
<DRY|KISS> i chmodded it +x
<rus> is there a problem with burning audio on a cdrw?
<ArmedGeek> DRY|KISS: your problem is probably related to incorrect (windows) line endings
<omega> rus:  if you mean mp3, I believe you need an extra package for that to make k3b support mp3
<ArmedGeek> ...
<om_> i have libvisual and the plugins installed but amarok says that i don't...
<rus> omega: no an audio cd
<om_> i think maybe i have version 0.2 and amarok requires 0.4? but Adept doesn't have v0.4 even with universe and multiverse
<omega> rus: What exactly happens?
<rus> wrote an audio cd from a cue/bin image
<bam_> how odd, anyone have the package by chance?
<rus> no music- just horrifiing sounds
<omega> Not sure what's wrong then. Sorry.
<DRY|KISS> ArmedGeek... i don't think that is it because i just checked and ALL shell scripts stopped working except when they're in the /usr/bin directory
<omega> Sounds like you wrote a datadisc though.
<rus> with arson
<omega> That usually happens when you insert a datadisc in a cdplayer.
<DRY|KISS> weird...
<rus> k3b didnt recognise the image
<Jack1> ho
<Jack1> hi
<omega> Maybe the image is faulty?
<rus> thats what i thought
<Jack1> so is /boot, /
<rus> but there is no general problem with writing audio on a cdRW is there?
<ivan> #asp
<Jack1> so /1., then /home 2., then swap 3.?the order is right?
<rus> faulty image - dunno - doesnt seem like it
<Jack1> h3sp4wn?
<DRY|KISS> ok i have a problem...
<DRY|KISS> no script will run outside the /usr/bin directory :s
<Jack1> hello?
<ArmedGeek> DRY|KISS: try sh ./scriptname
<Jack1> swap after or before home?
<Jack1> in partitioning?
<systest> DRY|KISS: please clarify "will not run"  do you get an error, not found, what?
<rus> omega:but there is no general problem with writing audio on a cdRW is there?
<DRY|KISS> when i run a script, any script i get: ./configure: ./config.status: /bin/sh: bad interpreter: Permission denied
<omega> rus: Not that I know of no. I haven't burned an audio CD for ages though, mind you.
<Jack1> hello
<DRY|KISS> when i run sh ./configure
<Jack1> where is swap?
<DRY|KISS> it runs configure
<Jack1> BEFORE HOME OR AFTER?
<DRY|KISS> but not ./configure.status
<rus> k will give another try
<Hobbsee> Jack1: swap at the end
<Jack1> Hobbsee it doesnt accept it when i manually write swap there it then complains i didnt specify the swap space
<Hobbsee> Jack1: hmm...weird
<Jack1> shall i just write there mount point none and leave it umounted?
<linuxmonkey> Hobbsee: im thinking he didnt create the swap partition
<Hobbsee> linuxmonkey: quite possibly
<DRY|KISS> Hobbsee: i'm still waiting for the quote to be accepted
<Hobbsee> DRY|KISS: hehe
<DRY|KISS> :p
<systest> DRY|KISS: 1st line of that script is #!/bin/sh?  and it DOES have exec perms?
<linuxmonkey> or that its corrupt and he should delete it and recreate it
* martin2006 is back.
<mb2006> Question: Anybody know how to get mp3 playback in kubuntu?
<bam_> thats what I am working on too
<systest> mb2006: http://www.kubuntu.org/faq.php#mp3s
<bam_> no libxine-*
<mb2006> Got some progress: The mp3 players freeze when trying to play mp3's now, as opposed to pretending to play them :-/
<Jack1> hobbsee did u write manually swap there or was it as option showed?
<Jack1> in the partioning menu?
<DRY|KISS> systest: yes else it wouldn't evenexecute would it?
<Hobbsee> Jack1: you can autopartition, or you can write it manually, and assign it as swap
<mb2006> Hmm. got libxine-extracodecs installed. Still freezing...
<Jack1> has swap a mountpoint? Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> Jack1: no, swap is shown as a file type - like ext3
<Jack1> if i write there swap area or /swap it says later you have not selected any partitions for swap...
<Hobbsee> what's the file type of the swap partition you're trying to create?
<Jack1> but it doesnt allow me to write it down without /
* mb2006 is very upset. No gooey mp3 player. Only mpg123/321 works :-(
<h3sp4wn> install libxine-extracodecs (from multiverse)
<Jack1> swap area
<Hobbsee> Jack1: try deleting all the partitions you've just created, and create a /, a /home, and a swap - just them
<Jack1> its weird
<mb2006> h3sp4wn: Done that. Still freezing :-(
<linuxmonkey> what program are you using to play them mb2006
<mb2006> Tried Amarok, juk, caffeine - all freezing
<h3sp4wn> What soundcard ?
<mb2006> Soundcard is fine. Got audio with kde. mpg321 works fine.
<h3sp4wn> Some somecards don't work well with artsd (i.e mine)
<mb2006> sony viao laptop. One of the new ones. Dunno the soundcard yet. Wait a mo.
<h3sp4wn> The ultraportable ones ? (I would quite like one of those - had one before)
<mb2006> No. Big dual-core monster :-/
<mb2006> Sold my powerbook 12" to get this. Didn't like linux with non-i386 chipset
<mb2006> intel 82801G audio chipset
<freqmod> Hello, how do i raise the maximum limit of open files?
<Tommy2k4> do i need klipper open to copy/paste stuff
<Hobbsee> Tommy2k4: no
<linuxmonkey> mb2006:  try this it cant hurt, sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg gstreamer0.10-gl gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly-multiverse gstreamer0.10-pitfdll libxine-main1 libxine-extracodecs
<freqmod> Tommy2k4: only when you want to have more than one clipboard or copy things from closed programs
<mb2006> Off we go with gnome stuff :-s
<Tommy2k4> k
<Tommy2k4> how come opera and xmms have small tray icons, kopete and klipper have large ones
<linuxmonkey> :)
<Tommy2k4> i wanna make them all large
<Tommy2k4> if possible
* freqmod found the magic strings for open files on google (did't find it in the first search because of a typo)
<mb2006> linuxmonkey: Cheers :-) Saved me having to write my own frontend for mpg123
<linuxmonkey> it worked?
* mb2006 finds that shotgun installing of packages tends to work. No idea what unnecessary crap's been installed though :-)
* mb2006 listens to 2pac (WHY? - because it's the top of the playlist ;-/ )
<linuxmonkey> sweet deal, I knew it worked for me and used to be on the old restrictedformats page but got removed for some reason
<mb2006> Next step is the latest nvidia drivers and smp kernel
<linuxmonkey> my next set is to install mysql
<linuxmonkey> lol
<h3sp4wn> The normal kernel supports smp (The server one maybe has proper smp)
<mb2006> mysql isn't bad. Try installing it in slackware. The docs miss out one small, but vital step. Namely permissions of a directory or file (can't remember now)
<linuxmonkey> yeah ive been through that
<linuxmonkey> mysql i find is easy
<mb2006> Question. Anybody know how to get airport express speakers working with kubuntu?
<h3sp4wn> mb2006 / linuxmonkey: Where can you change which ip address it binds to ?
<linuxmonkey> whats nice you can use mysql with amarok to build your  collection
<mb2006> Preferrably as a remote audio device?
<mb2006> h3sp4wn: Off the top of my head, no. But I'll peruse my mysql book in a mo...
<h3sp4wn> linuxmonkey: I have tried setting it in my.cny but it doesn't seem to be respected on ubuntu
<mb2006> h3sp4wn: Surely that's to do with your network interface / router config?
<h3sp4wn> mb2006: I don't want it to bind on localhost (I have over virtual machines running on the box)
<h3sp4wn> mb2006: other sorry
<mb2006> You'll be binding it to an interface? You can select eth0 eth1 lo etc? I really must read up on it...
<Tommy2k4> kubuntu crashed AGAIN
<h3sp4wn> mb2006: I have aliases on eth0
<Tommy2k4> it happens when i take a screenshot (but not every time, like 1/100 chance)
<mb2006> reading mysql book...
<Tommy2k4> monitor shows lots of multicolored vertical lines for a few seconds then gives the error "31K / 0Hz - frequency out of range"
<mb2006> Tommy2k4: gfx card dying???
<Tommy2k4> integrated
* linuxmonkey doesnt have his mysql books with him
<mb2006> Tommy2k4: laptop? if so, then expensive...
<Tommy2k4> someone suggested that next time it happened i should try ctrl + alt + f6 to see if it switched to console mode or whatever it was
<Tommy2k4> notech, pc
<Tommy2k4> oops mb2006 pc
<Tommy2k4> when i tryd ctrl alt f6 it didnt go to console mode
<mb2006> I'd advise trying a friends gfx card in your agp slot.
<Tommy2k4> ive never had this problem in windows =/
<Tommy2k4> and it only seems to happen when i take a screeny
<h3sp4wn> mb2006: I had named my.cnf my.cny for some reason I should be able to sort it now
<mb2006> Tommy2k4: Top tip - don't take a screenshot
<mb2006> h3sp4wn: hehe
<Tommy2k4> yea i kde keeps doing this weird thing that i wanna show ppl
<mb2006> brb...
<mb2006> What program are you using for screenshots?
<Tommy2k4> ksnapshot
<Tommy2k4> i wish i didnt have to
<Tommy2k4> id rather have screenshots the way windows does it
<linuxmonkey> use gimp :)
<mb2006> Tommy2k4: linuxmonkey is right - use gimp :)
<Tommy2k4> kk
<Tommy2k4> ksnapshot cant take screenys of the k-menu :(
<mb2006> Back to my original question. Anybody got airtunes speakers working with kubuntu/ubuntu/[hell any old linux distro] ?
<Tommy2k4> without using the delay anyway, which isnt ideal because the error im trying to screeny doesnt happen all the time
<linuxmonkey> take a whole screenshot of screen and delete rest in gimp\
<mb2006> Tommy2k4: Are you sure that you can't set a hotkey for screenshots?
<ajayc> how do install grub from livecd?
<Tommy2k4> how would i do that?
<ajayc> when i do grub-install /dev/sda it says cant find block
<|lostbyte|> Tommy2k4, who said..
<mb2006> Dunno. I've not looked at ksnapshot. Try configuring it.
<h3sp4wn> ajayc: try grub-install hd0
<Tommy2k4> who said what?
<ajayc> h3sp4wn: same thing no block
<|lostbyte|> Tommy2k4, open up konsole, and type in "import kmenu.jpg" (the mouse will change) then simply hit alt+f1 and click on that menu..
<h3sp4wn> can you get into the grub command line (just by running grub) - I think there is a script called install-grub or something in the busybox
<Hobbsee> mb2006: print screen?
<Hobbsee> h3sp4wn: grub-install?
<Hobbsee> hmm
<ajayc> h3sp4wn: ok
<Hobbsee> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<mb2006> Hobbsee: works with mine
<h3sp4wn> Hobbsee: In the busybox image on the install cd there is a script which debian-installer uses to install grub
<Hobbsee> true
* Hobbsee has forgotten the name of it
<h3sp4wn> Hobbsee: So have I
* Hobbsee thinks it's in that wiki link though - one of them
<Tommy2k4> |lostbyte|, whatever is meant to happen when i do that doesnt seem to be
<v3ctor> you can do cmd line screenshots
<mb2006> Tommy2k4: Just press the print screen button when you have the error/bug.
<Tommy2k4> is ksnapshot meant to open when i press print screen
<mb2006> Yes.
<Tommy2k4> well it doesnt
<Tommy2k4> not if i have k-menu open anyway
<Tommy2k4> any other time it will
<|lostbyte|> Tommy2k4, huh ?
<v3ctor> you can use cmd line screenshot cmd in hotkey
<Tommy2k4> the problem is that kde, when i mouseover items like on a menu, sometimes gives like a broken highlight (cant really explain it)
<Tommy2k4> maybe i could draw what happens
<mb2006> |lostbyte|: He's right. Hotkey doesn't work when a menu is activated!
<mb2006> Hmm. Maybe the gimp?
<mb2006> Maybe a digital camera?
<v3ctor> url for import(snapshot) cmd file:///usr/share/doc/imagemagick/www/import.html
<|lostbyte|> mb2006, i know ! but what i told him was the other way.. ^^
<|lostbyte|> Tommy2k4, Broken highlight ? do you have an image..
<Tommy2k4> nope cos it wont let me screenshot >_<
<Tommy2k4> i shall try and draw what happens
<ajayc> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<v3ctor> import -window root screenshot.png
<nomore> what should i do when xmms segemnt faults ?
<gioacchino> helo
<gioacchino> I have a problem
<gioacchino> I am italian
<gioacchino> my problem is
<mb2006> gioacchino: that's a problem :)
<gioacchino> the compiler gcc
<|lostbyte|> :P
<gioacchino> I had install kubuntu but isn-t the compiler gcc
<Hobbsee> gioacchino: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<Hobbsee> gioacchino: sudo apt-get install build-essentials
<gioacchino> thank/s!!!
<Tommy2k4> k i tried to draw a pic of what happens
<Tommy2k4> yey nvm i fluked a screeny using ksnapshot delay
<gioacchino> root@gioacchino-desktop:/# sudo apt-get install build-essential
<gioacchino> Lettura della lista dei pacchetti in corso... Fatto
<gioacchino> Generazione dell'albero delle dipendenze in corso... Fatto
<gioacchino> E: Impossibile trovare build-essential
<DarkRavenMixage> how to i install .package file in kubuntu??????????
<Tommy2k4> http://img217.imageshack.us/img217/9520/screeny1zr.png
<Tommy2k4> there
<Tommy2k4> why does that sometimes happen when highlighting menu items
<gatekeeper> DarkRavenMixage: apt-get install package or use synaptic
<Jack1> hobbsee when i have burnt my home folder to cd, do i have just to copy and paste it to the home folder of the new kubuntu installation?
<Tommy2k4> its not always exactly that sometimes the gaps are bigger
<Hobbsee> Jack1: yes....but there's a few files you need to remove first
<gioacchino> root@gioacchino-desktop:/# apt-get install
<gioacchino> Lettura della lista dei pacchetti in corso... Fatto
<gioacchino> Generazione dell'albero delle dipendenze in corso... Fatto
<gioacchino> 0 aggiornati, 0 installati, 0 da rimuovere e 0 non aggiornati.
<omega> That doesn't look good, Tommy2k4. :)
<Jack1> Hobbsee which ones and where in the old or new folder?
<Tommy2k4> :'(
<omega> Are you sure your xorg is configured properly?
<Tommy2k4> nope
<linuxmonkey> weeee installing bind on a server is always fun :)
<Tommy2k4> the xorg.conf is different to the backup (xorg.conf~)
<om_> i want KMix to start when kubuntu starts... how do i do this?
<Hobbsee> Jack1: .ICEauthority, .Xauthority, .DCOP*, .kde/*-user
<h3sp4wn> linuxmonkey: Are you building it from source ?
<Tommy2k4> i once edited xorg.conf to add an extra screen resolution, and the file looked like the backup i have now
<gioacchino> [16:28]  <omega> Are you sure your xorg is configured properly no...
<Tommy2k4> so what could of changed it
<Hobbsee> om_: leave it open when you log out?  if you've got sessions saved it
<Hobbsee> -it
<om_> Hobbsee- and if i don't?
<omega> Hang on, Tommy2k4, trying to figure out what the command was to make the setup thing pop-up again.
<linuxmonkey> luckly im not im trying this how-to
<gatekeeper> om_ leave it running when you log out, kde remembers apps that where running when you log out
<Hobbsee> om_: symlink into ~/.kde/Autostart
<om_> thanks Hobbsee!
<omega> Tommy2k4: Try dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<omega> (as root)
<h3sp4wn> linuxmonkey: I built some dns servers for a reasonably big isp (Had it running under jail on freebsd but vserver on linux would be similar) and fixed the dns build scripts to work with bind9
<gioacchino> help
<gioacchino> help me!
<h3sp4wn> linuxmonkey: If you build it statically you only need /dev/null in the /dev of the chroot
<gioacchino> how to install gcc?
<psb154> help..... me......
<DaSkreech> !tell gioacchino about b-e
<h3sp4wn> sudo aptitude install build-essential
<DaSkreech> psb154: Sup?
<psb154> nuffin just taking the pee out of gioacchino :-)
<Tommy2k4> how much memory should i give to my integrated gfx
<Tommy2k4> i only have 256mb ram
* psb154 is in a good mood, wont last long though.
<mb2006> Tommy2k4: That should be just enough :-)
<gatekeeper> gioacchino have you got synaptic installed
<Tommy2k4> so how much should i give to gfx
<Tommy2k4> this xserver setup is asking me
<omega> Do you know how much memory your graphics card has?
<omega> (I believe you can leave it empty too)
<Tommy2k4> nope its integrated intel810
<h3sp4wn> It should be autodetected (just leave it blank()
<Tommy2k4> ok
<mb2006> Tommy2k4: You should give it the amount of memory that your card has. If it's a 64mb then you can give it 64
<Tommy2k4> should i use kernel framebuffer device interface
<mb2006> Anybody know where the rendezvous utils reside?
<h3sp4wn> Yes unless you get problems
<mb2006> Need to get justeporte installed & working
<h3sp4wn> Is it for talkd ?
<mb2006> h3sp4wn: airport express speakers & music :)
<DaSkreech> gatekeeper: Should he?
<gioacchino> root@gioacchino-desktop:/# sudo aptitude install build-essential
<gioacchino> Lettura della lista dei pacchetti in corso... Fatto
<gioacchino> Generazione dell'albero delle dipendenze in corso... Fatto
<gioacchino> Initializing package states... Fatto
<h3sp4wn> mb2006: Install linux onto the airport expresss (that is what I would do)
<gioacchino> Building tag database... Fatto
<gioacchino> Couldn't find any package whose name or description matched "build-essential"
<gioacchino> No packages will be installed, upgraded, or removed.
<gioacchino> 0 packages upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<gioacchino> Need to get 0B of archives. After unpacking 0B will be used.
<gatekeeper> DaSkreech: I just thought it would be easier for him to find packages and install them
<Jack1> hobbsee i need the 686 kernel, but got only the 386 install cd; from where in my system can i export the 686 kernel to the new OS?
<mb2006> gioacchino: you need to edit your apt-sources list possibly.
<DaSkreech> gatekeeper: Than Adept?
<Hobbsee> Jack1: sudo apt-get install linux-image-686
<DaSkreech> Jack1: You can apt-get install linux-686
<h3sp4wn> mb2006: 200mhz mips processor it has should be not that bad getting linux onto it
<gioacchino> <mb2006> HOW to edit apt-sources ?
<gioacchino> <mb2006> HOW to edit apt-sources ?
<gatekeeper> DaSkreech: I don't like Adept, in Breezy I managed to get it to go into an infinite loop while attempting to install several pacakages
<Amduscias> Hi everyone! :) Anyone here, who manged to install / compile the Nforce Audio Drivers?
<DaSkreech> gatekeeper: Yeah I've gotten synaptic  to do the same
<om_> i'm trying to put a link to kmix in ~/.kde/Autostart but i'm having problems
<DaSkreech> dpkg --configure -a and apt-get -f install are your friends
<mb2006> h3sp4wn: installing linux onto the airport - no thanks :-0 I just need to install rendezvous tools & mono & JustePorte to get my sound piped over wireless :)
<Tommy2k4> k i reconfigured xorg.conf hopefully it shall work now
<Jack1> well ok via the internet ok; thought there was a way to do it offline cause its more convenient, but thanks u both
<diop> hello
<om_> what do i use for "FILE1"?
<Hobbsee> om_: how so?
<Tommy2k4> i bet if i reboot X it will put my screen res down to 1280x1024 :(
<h3sp4wn> mb2006: I would just install linux onto it its broadcom so it will have CFE - Probably not very difficult
<mb2006> gioacchino: Use Adept. Go to the Adept menu -> Manage repositories. You should enable them all.
<gatekeeper> DaSkreech: fair enough, but I have never had any trouble with synaptic, has always been very stable and as good as gold
<DaSkreech> gatekeeper: Agreed :-)
<mb2006> h3sp4wn: Sounds like a really good method to get a small, white, plastic doorstop to mee.
<om_> Hobbsee- this is probably really stupid, but i tried: link kmix ~/.kde/Autostart/kmix
<Jack1> Hobbsee stupid but i have to remove the files u named above in the new installed OS right?
<mb2006> How to access the bootloader would be entertaining enough
<mb2006> (to me, even)
<Hobbsee> om_: looks like, according to locate, you can use ln -s /usr/share/apps/kmix ~/.kde/Autostart
<Hobbsee> Jack1: yep
<h3sp4wn> mb2006: it has serial and jtag
<om_> oh thanks Hobbsee!
<om_> worked =)
<gioacchino> help. me
<h3sp4wn> mb2006: You need a max233a (to drop the voltage from the serial port) or use a mobile phone datacable with a usb-serial convertor in it
<Tommy2k4> 1024x768 makes me cry :(
<h3sp4wn> mb2006: If you have jtag anything can be fixed
<gioacchino> help me
<Tommy2k4> rebuilding xorg.conf didnt fix the broken highlights i sometimes get on menu items :'(
<gatekeeper> gioacchino: take a look at: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#How_to_add_extra_repositories
<Tommy2k4> any suggestions?
<mb2006> h3sp4wn: How about I post it to you & you post me back a linux block :-)
* mb2006 is not that hardcore
<mb2006> Tommy2k4: I'd still think that your card or drivers are up the spout. Try changing the drivers for the card.
<omega> Tommy2k4: Perhaps you need to download the video driver for that onboard card?
<omega> *card==chip
<Jack1> hobbsee for my internet connection (if i want to avoid filling in password and so on) can i just copy a file to the new computer?
<DaSkreech> Whats the point of having nice on the System Process tabe if you can't use it :(
<Jack1> if i dont want to set it up again?
<Hobbsee> Jack1: yeah, should be in your home dir
<Jack1> ok thx Hobbsee
<linuxmonkey> wow im having an issue. can some one check http://pastebin.ca/72083  and let me know whats wrong!
<gioacchino> root@gioacchino-desktop:/# sudo apt-get install build-essential
<gioacchino> Lettura della lista dei pacchetti in corso... Fatto
<gioacchino> Generazione dell'albero delle dipendenze in corso... Fatto
<gioacchino> E: Impossibile trovare build-essential
<linuxmonkey> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<omega> Fatto
<insanekane> linuxmonkey: get rid of postfix-tls from the apt-get install list ...
<Hobbsee> gioacchino: try build-essentials, not build-essential
<Amduscias> Anyone here, with knowledge about 'nvsound' and compiling the Nforce Drivers? could need  some Help ;)
<Jack1> how would i change the name of the computer (not user ), i mean eg that name fluffy@user after installation?
<gioacchino> E: Impossibile trovare build-essentials
<insanekane> Jack1: well, you can try to change /etc/hostname and /etc/hosts
<h3sp4wn> build-essential                                                       - informational list of build-essential packages
<gioacchino> E: Impossibile trovare build-essentials
<Tommy2k4> so where could i get better drivers for i810
<gioacchino> E: Impossibile trovare build-essential
<gioacchino> E: Impossibile trovare build-essentials
<brandon_> what's the deal on aacplus encoding on linux?
<h3sp4wn> gioacciho: try sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude install build-essential
* mb2006 is away: off for a dump...
<gioacchino> Couldn't find any package whose name or description matched "build-essential"
<gioacchino> Need to get 0B of archives. After unpacking 0B will be used.
<insanekane> gioacchino: check your /etc/apt/sources.list
<gioacchino> # Line commented out by installer because it failed to verify:
<gioacchino> #deb http://it.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper main restricted
<insanekane> aha no wonder
<Jack1> grahic is shown weird (zeros and so) with sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg i'm now unsure which driver for the intel GMA 950 and intel duo core processor
<insanekane> gioacchino: uncomment the "deb" line
<insanekane> gioacchino: then, sudo apt-get update ... then do whatever
<Jack1> vesa driver?
<om_> is there a keyboard shortcut for moving between desktops?
<Jack1> i810?
<DaSkreech> om_: Ctrl+F<num>
<om_> thanks DaSkreech!
* Awimbaway is back.
<om_> DaSkreech: it's not working though...
<gioacchino> # Line commented out by installer because it failed to verify:
<gioacchino> #deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper-security main
<choeger> does anybody know how I can switch the install process into somekind of debug mode? KubuntuDapper install process hangs in "adding live CD user" on my system
<mb2006> gioacchino: remove the # from the line:  #deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper-security main
<mr-roadster> how can i update to an stable kernel?
<DaSkreech> A nice of 5 is less than a nice of 0 right?
<Jack1> MY Xserver interface is not set up correctly  how do i now which settings to choose in reconfigurexserver?
<DaSkreech> om_: F2 doesn't switch to Desktop 2?
<chaabane> oui
<om_> DaSkreech: ohhh never mind it works =) sorry and thanks!!
<DaSkreech> om_: Cool
<gioacchino> deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper-security main
<gioacchino> Line commented out by installer because it failed to verify:
<gioacchino> eb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper-security main
<mb2006> gioacchino: uncomment (remove the # from) all the deb lines
<Jack1> Hobbsee  do u know which folder /DOC would in windows I NEED to copy my internet connection settings?
<Jack1> thx
<Hobbsee> no
<insanekane> gioacchino: remove all the # signs before all the "deb" lines
<insanekane> gioacchino: save it, and run sudo apt-get update
<Tommy2k4> how do i stop it switching windows when i scroll mousewheel over taskbar
<DaSkreech> Tommy2k4: Asked in #kde?
<gioacchino> how to save the file_
<Tommy2k4> will do
<insanekane> Tommy2k4: right click the kicker, configure panel, Taskbar ... and there you can configure it
<gioacchino> how to save the file?
<DjDarkman> hy ,can someone give me an unix/linux command that writes the upload and download speed to the output?
<Tommy2k4> unless im going blind i cant see an option there insanekane
<mb2006> DjDarkman: what?
<gioacchino> how to save the file with nano?
<insanekane> Tommy2k4: hmm, you are right ...
<DjDarkman> mb2006: I`m making a program that needs to chek the upload/download speed with an bash command
<gioacchino> how to save the file with nano?
<DaSkreech> gioacchino: Ctrl +X
<gioacchino> ^X      (F2)            Close the current file buffer/Exit from nano
<mb2006> Can't help you there. Sorry.
<gioacchino> tnnk/s!!!!!!
<gioacchino> tank/s!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Tommy2k4> hm right clicking on an item on my desktop froze the desktop :(
<gioacchino> tank/s!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Kronos> ...
<mb2006> DjDarkman: try the followi. There might be something for you here: http://ganglia.sourceforge.net/gmetric/
<DjDarkman> mb2006: I`m looking for a simple linux command that outputs the dl/ul speed ,but thanks anyway
<mb2006> DjDarkman: That might have a script for you.
<DjDarkman> ohhh whell ,I`ll chek it maybe it does have something that would be a help thank you mb2006
<A`N`D`R`E`W> DjDarkman, are you looking for something in the terminal, or a GUI based app?
<DjDarkman> A`N`D`R`E`W: in the terminal
<A`N`D`R`E`W> Ah, ok
<DjDarkman> I want to make a program to detect the speeds using unix commands
<A`N`D`R`E`W> Perhaps a script that utilizes "ping"
<m-onkey> time?
<Hobbsee> A`N`D`R`E`W: why such a painful nick?
<A`N`D`R`E`W> Hobbsee, because Kronos is already registered to someone else.
<DjDarkman> A`N`D`R`E`W: I don`t hthink that ping would give me the current upload and download speed
<Hobbsee> A`N`D`R`E`W: ah okay.
<A`N`D`R`E`W> DjDarkman, of course not, but if you use some other commands, you might be able to figure it out.
<insanekane> DjDarkman: why don't you parse ifconfig ?
<A`N`D`R`E`W> But, that's more into C++ coding.
<DjDarkman> insanekane: where is the ul/dl speed in that i only found the downloaded and uploaded data there
<chillfaktor> Bazzi: hey bazzi, if you have a few minutes of free time to proceed, quote me any time, i'll set irc to the task ... :) ...
<Tommy2k4> any way to reload the desktop without ctrl alt backspace (the desktop froze)
<A`N`D`R`E`W> Nope.
<DjDarkman> Tommy2k4: kill the x server
<VonGeist> you could try to go into the console (Ctrl+Alt+F6) then kill the server
<om_> after my kubuntu crashes, where can i find the error log files?
<|lostbyte|> Hi !
<h3sp4wn> om_: /var
<insanekane> om_: i wish it were that simple :/
<|lostbyte|> I need a program that will notify me on new system services as they start or die ? Know any ..
<h3sp4wn> om_: /var/log/messages maybe
<om_> thanks i'm looking
<VonGeist> ok, I'm tyring to install my mx1000 mouse and someone posted a good tutorial. the problem is, they say to get some info from the following command line: "cat /proc/bus/input/devices | grep -A1 "Logitech USB Receiver"" but nothing happens when I use it. Any ideas?
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> can someone recommand some good fonts for lcds?
<om_> what does this mean? Jun 26 18:09:46 om-bot kernel: [17182231.424000]  PREEMPT
<om_> and then i get funny numbers.. and then the restart happened
<empi> bbl
<Tommy2k4> every single time i right click a desktop icon the desktop freezes
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> om_: means your kernel got pimped ;O)
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> om_: kidding
<om_> =)
<gioacchino> how to istall gcc _
<gioacchino> how to istall gcc  ?
<om_> i wish i knew what the problem is cause it happens every 4 hours or so
<mb2006> what are funny numbers? Are they different from, say, serious numbers?
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> om_:update your kernel maybe?
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> om_: what cpu u have and what kernel?
<gioacchino> how to istall gcc  ?
<om_> well i think it's the newest version.. i just installed kubuntu two days ago.. using P4 2.8ghz
<mb2006> gioacchino: You have edited /etc/apt-sources ? You have removed the #'s from the deb lines
<om_> n0ctuRnaL-fieNd: how do i get the kernel version?
<insanekane> gioacchino: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<VonGeist> anyone know why this isn't working (or if it is, where I can find the output): cat /proc/bus/input/devices | grep -A1 "Logitech USB Receiver"
<mb2006> gioacchino: before the apt-get install. do a sudo apt-get update (if you have edited your apt-sources list)
<A`N`D`R`E`W> Gar...
<gioacchino> dont_exist  /etc/apt-sources
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> om_: i dont know the command for it , but run adept , and search for linux-image , and see which one you have installed
<A`N`D`R`E`W> It seems nothing in life is truely free. :/
<mb2006> sorry. /etc/apt/sources.list :=)
<om_> n0ctuRnaL-fieNd: i have a feeling that amaroK maybe to blame.. it seems like my system only crashes when i have it running
<A`N`D`R`E`W> I need to shell out $20 for Cedega. ><
<insanekane> A`N`D`R`E`W: do you mean 'free as in beer' or 'free as in speech' ?
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> om_:could be , could be something else
<A`N`D`R`E`W> free as beer
<insanekane> A`N`D`R`E`W: yes, nothing is free as in beer
<om_> n0ctuRnaL-fieNd: ver 2.6.15 which i guess is the newest
<gioacchino> okj thank-s!!!!!!!!!!!
<gioacchino> okj thank-s!!!!!!!!!!!
<gioacchino> okj thank-s!!!!!!!!!!!
<gioacchino> ok thank-s!!!!!!!!!!!
<om_> n0ctuRnaL-fieNd: but for some reason the 386 is installed and not the one optimized for P4...
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> om_: yeah , newest stable i think ,  there should be also other kernels optimised for your cpu , u can try that
<om_> n0ctuRnaL-fieNd: so should i install linux-image-686?
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> om_: and you can try to reinstall amarok , and compile it from source on your pc
<om_> n0ctuRnaL-fieNd: i see only version amarok 3.9 in adept, but on the website they already have 4.1
<om_> n0ctuRnaL-fieNd: so i guess maybe i should try that
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> om_: yeah you should use the kernel opt for ur spu
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> om_: i installe 4.1 yeadterday , its good
<om_> n0ctuRnaL-fieNd: ok i just hope i figure out how to install from source =) been using linux for 2 days now...
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> om_: it has like 3 or 4 dependencies that you have to install but it tells your where to get them when ur doing the ./configure
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> om_: ive been using it for like a week maybe , im starting to understand it a little
<om_> n0ctuRnaL-fieNd: if i just installed linux-image686, do i need to remove linux-image386? i now have them both installed...
<gioacchino> how to istall full kernel ??
<gioacchino> how to install full kernel ??
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> om_: no ,keep it as backup , just restart the pc , it will select the new kernel
<om_> n0ctuRnaL-fieNd: how does it know which to select? the last one installed?
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> om_: im not sure , it just knows
<om_> =) ok restarting...
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> can someone recommand some good fonts for lcd? to use system wide?
<h3sp4wn> The microsoft ones ?
<h3sp4wn> the package is in multiverse
<h3sp4wn> msttcorefonts
<gioacchino> how to install full kernel ??
<om_> the good news is that my computer restarted =)
<apokryphos> gioacchino: no need to repeat so many times :) ; if someone is able/willing to help, they will =)
<om_> anybody knows how i can check which kernel my system is using?
<v3ctor> uname -r
<v3ctor> for kernel version ^^
<om_> thanks!
<Kr4t05> How difficult is it to compile your own kernel?
<DaSkreech> gioacchino: What do you mean the full kernel? You have a partial kernel installed?
<apokryphos> gioacchino: /msg ubotu kernel
<DaSkreech> Kr4t05: Can you compile anythign else?
<Kr4t05> Yeah
<nixternal> !gioacchino
<apokryphos> * Kr4t05
<h3sp4wn> Kr4t05: Not very but what is the reason ?
<ubotu> I know nothing about gioacchino
<gioacchino> The file /usr/src/linux/include/linux/version.h does not exist.
<gioacchino> Please install the package with full kernel sources for your distribution
<gioacchino> or use --with-kernel=dir option to specify another directory with kernel
<gioacchino> sources (default is /usr/src/linux).
<g-henna> hi everyone
<apokryphos> gioacchino: please don't paste in here, use the pastebin.
<Kr4t05> h3sp4wn, I've heard that you can increase speed and hardware compatiability with a custom kernel.
<g-henna> does anyone of you know a program/script where i can draw a graphic the turtle way and then export it to svg?
<v3ctor> Kr4t05: not that much
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> om_:so, did it select the p4 kernel?
<h3sp4wn> Kr4t05: I recommend kano's (unofficially)
<h3sp4wn> Kr4t05: It will significantly improve how fast it feels
<Kr4t05> h3sp4wn, a custom kernel?
<Kr4t05> Hrm...
<h3sp4wn> Kr4t05: Its 2.6.17 with a load of performance patches
<Kr4t05> This isn't a very fast machine to begin with.
<Kr4t05> Celeron 2.26GHz, 1GB DDR 400, and a GeForce 6200
<om_> n0ctuRnaL-fieNd: yeah it did =) but now my firefox just crashed damn it
<v3ctor> lol
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> om_: is your system overclocked?
<Kr4t05> Very "old skool
<Kr4t05> "
<v3ctor> Kr4t05: not really
<om_> n0ctuRnaL-fieNd: no it's not.. it was working fine under winxp until i formatted 2 days ago
<Kr4t05> My college PC would be the shiz, if I had $1000
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> om_: well , you can always go back , use it for a while ans see what works and what doesnt ,and if u get same crashes as before
<om_> n0ctuRnaL-fieNd: yeah actually firefox used to crash on winxp too.. that's why i switched to opera.. i didnt think it would still crash on linux but i guess it does
<om_> n0ctuRnaL-fieNd: i downloaded the new amarok and it's sitting on my desktop: amarok-1.4.1-beta1.tar.bz2 ... can you help me figure out how to install it please?
<om_> do i dpkg the .bz2 file?
<h3sp4wn> If you really want to try it imbrandon has some test deb's already
<om_> h3sp4wn: imbrandon?
<om_> i found by googling: deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/amarok-14 dapper main
<om_> but i wasn't able to install it for some reason
<h3sp4wn> om_: But you wanted the beta didn't you ?
<om_> i cant find the beta.. i dont mind 4.0, i just want to change my 3.9 cause it crashes
* mb2006 is away: spider solitaire has me in it's evil clutches...
<h3sp4wn> just add that line to /etc/apt/sources.list (and run sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude dist-upgrade)
<om_> ok cool thanks!
<v3ctor> h3sp4wn: where do i get kano's kernel..i want to test her out
<VonGeist> alrighty, got my computer working again, the tutorials I've found thus far haven't worked too well so I'll pose the question here: anyone know a good way to get a Logitech Mx1000 mouse working?
<imbrandon> om_, amarok 1.4.1beta1 http://www.buntudot.org/people/~imbrandon/packages/pubkey.html
<imbrandon> h3sp4wn, ^^
<om_> oh cool thanks!!
<gioacchino> I have a problem with alsa
<gioacchino> when I istall it
<gioacchino> The file /usr/src/linux/include/linux/version.h does not exist.
<Tommy2k4> yet again i get the "31K/0Hz frequency out of range" error on my screen :'(
<Tommy2k4> this time i wasnt taking a screenshot tho
<h3sp4wn> v3ctor: http://debian.tu-bs.de/project/kanotix/kernel/kernel-kanotix-current.zip (unzip it and install the source deb)
<v3ctor> ty
<gioacchino> I have a problem with alsa when I istall it
<gioacchino> The file /usr/src/linux/include/linux/version.h does not exist.
<apokryphos> gioacchino: come on now, I've already told you -- please don't repeat
<apokryphos> !repeat
<ubotu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly, if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<imbrandon> gioacchino, sudo apt-get install linux-headers-(`uname -r`)
<imbrandon> heya apokryphos
<apokryphos> imbrandon: no parenthesis :P
<apokryphos> imbrandon: hi =)
<apokryphos> how's it going?
<imbrandon> good, about to do some yard work and get some air
<imbrandon> hehe
<imbrandon> brb ;)
<imbrandon> apokryphos, btw we published the fgirst podcast yesterday
<imbrandon> first*
<imbrandon> anyhow brb
<apokryphos> yeah, so I see; may look into it
<gioacchino> (`uname -r`) ????
<imbrandon> gioacchino, sudo apt-get install linux-headers-`uname -r`
<imbrandon> it will get your current running version
<imbrandon> of the kernel headers
<gioacchino> hoe to read the current kernel version_
<gioacchino> ?
<v3ctor> `uname -r` will resolve to your current kernel
* Awimbaway is away: back
* Awimbaway is back.
<gioacchino> ok
<the_mouse> how can i convert wmv video to avi or mpg?
<|lostbyte|> the_mouse, mencoder
<the_mouse> is there anu GUI for it?
<gioacchino> thanks
<the_mouse> ?
<sF|Xemanth> the_mouse: mengui
<the_mouse> how to install it?
<the_mouse> Couldn't find package mengui
<blupp> hi there, does anyone here have the current amarok (svn)?
<nico8481> lo
<ubuntu> neato
<mindspit> i want to use my fat 32 partition and especialy the file pagefile.sys as a Windows swap space and ALSO FOR Linux ... i need linux instructions
<DaSkreech> mindspit: Huh?
<h3sp4wn> It is possible (or used to be) but would be a bit pointless
<mindspit> i want to use my fat 32 partition and especialy the file pagefile.sys as swap space FOR Linux ...
<h3sp4wn> mindspit: I can remember you definately need to make it a fixed size in windows and make sure it is continuous on the disk - can't remember anything else
<mindspit> ok
<mindspit> if i have windows delete pagefile upon shutdown, could i use the same partition for linux? (hopefully this isn't a stupid question)
<dawson_> Hello, Friends, Now I have just mounted my fat32 formatted new hdd, I am getting accesess denied warnings when i try and write to the disc, can anyone help me?
<mindspit> i am out of space!
<dr_willis> dawson_,  mount it as a user, not as root, that way the other users can access it.
<dr_willis> !fat32
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions
<dawson_> when i try that it says it can only be done my root
<dawson_> i wish to have it mounted every time it boots
<dr_willis> then you need to set the umask/uid/gid perhaps in the fstab
<dr_willis> !nfts
<ubotu> I know nothing about nfts
<dr_willis> Hmm
<dr_willis> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions
<dr_willis> silly bot.
<dr_willis> theres a fstab line it can say thats the examople to use
<dr_willis> !fstab
<ubotu> The /etc/fstab file lists all drives and partitions that are mounted on the system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !partitions
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> can someone recommend some good fonts for lcd? to use system wide in kde?
<dawson_> cheers
<om_> i am trying to install projectM, and the tutorial say to use the command "make" but i get "command not found"
<dr_willis> !b-e
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for a pre-built package first!)
<dr_willis> install build-essential (s) for a start
<dr_willis> Looks like they totaloly messed with the bots urls. :(
<om_> thanks ubotu
<ChefWill> om_: you mean thank you dr_willis ;/
<christos> i want to create a wireless network. do i need to download any program or kubuntu has any installed???
<dr_willis> :)
<h3sp4wn> christos: Do you want to use hostapd ?
<dr_willis> christos,  drivers for the wireless cards is a start. :)
<om_> oh thanks dr_willis =)
<dr_willis> or learning how they work
<h3sp4wn> christos: i.e setup a wireless accesspoint
<christos> my card works ok i think :) dr_willis
<christos> i dont have any routers. just a simple wireless card
<dr_willis> 1 wireless card.. :P
<christos> yeah something like that h3sp4wn
<h3sp4wn> christos: With only one card how would it be useful ?
<christos> ok i have another one :) in another computer
<h3sp4wn> christos: Is it atheros ? If it is I may be able to help you setup hostapd
<christos> h3sp4wn nope. it's rt2500 or sth like that
<_chillfaktor> Bazzi: i have found a detailed install instruction pdf on the vmware website, do you mean i can handle the installation with this one?
<h3sp4wn> christos: I don't know about master mode with ralink 2500 you might have to use the wip drivers
<h3sp4wn> christos: You need master mode http://rt2x00.serialmonkey.com/phpBB2/ (have a look in those forums)
<Bazzi> Chillfaktor: no
<christos> ok h3sp4wn. thanx a lot. i'll check it out
<Bazzi> prove me wrong!
<h3sp4wn> christos: Some things you might want to search for are 'master mode, hostapd'
<christos> ok
<christos> one thing more. if i make it work, can i share this internet connection with another windows computer???
<christos> in other words will windows use kubuntu's internet connection ?
<fiyawerx> whoa, am i still connected
<fiyawerx> nice
<Chillfaktor> well, k ... then quote me if you got some free minutes :) ...
<Chillfaktor> (bassi)
<nixternal> sudo apt-get update | sudo apt-get upgrade    << gnupg update to patch vulnerability
<omega> Hi.
<omega> I'm trying to install KDE 3.5.3, but adept ran into trouble when trying to update kdelibs.
<omega> I have no idea what to do now. Could anyone please try to help me? It's suggesting that I try apt-get -f install but that broke things horribly the last time.
<omega> kdelibs4c2a: Depends: kdelibs-data (> 4:3.5.3) but  4:3.5.2-0ubuntu18 is installed
<Tommy2k4> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=204080 can anyone help me solve this problem
<Bazzi> omega: you want to install it manually?
<Bazzi> or from kubuntu repos?
<omega> I added a new repository for 3.5.3, and tried to update.
<Chillfaktor> Bazzi: i'll be back in 2 hours, cu later :)
<omega> It's from the kubuntu repository, yeah.
<Bazzi> which one?
<Bazzi> ah, so that should be set
<omega> Any idea what kind of console magic I should perform to make it work, Bazzi?
<Bazzi> no, sorry
<cps1966> apt-get remove lib thats broken
<omega> Won't that break my KDE installation?
<cps1966> your going to install new one
<omega> Did I break the library because I was trying to upgrade KDE while still being logged into KDE?
<omega> which package should I remove then, cps1966?
<omega> kdelibs or kde-data?
<min> yay
<min> can someone help me?
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> you not suposed update kde libs , you suposed update the kde , it will do it all by itself
<min> I cant change my screen resolution in kubuntu
<min> its locked at 640x480
<min> How can I change it to 1024x780?
<Bazzi> !resolution
<ubotu> x is the X Window System; it's the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart (GNOME), sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart (KDE) To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Bazzi> ^
<weihello> did  your g-card work?
<min> hm
<min> I dunno how to do this
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> omega: just add a repo that has the kde 353 libs , then do update , then upgrade , the kde will update itself to 353
<omega> What do you think I did?
<min> WAit
<min> Is till cant change my screen reso
<min> Im on two monitors if it helps
<min> Im on a laptop
<min> one of my monitor is brokenso I got an external monitor
<rideout> in the cli, type xrandr, what does it say?
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> omega:redo it then
<min> but the reso on my external monitor is 640x480
<omega> n0ctuRnaL-fieNd: redo what?
<min> in the cli?
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> omega: kde update
<omega> n0ctuRnaL-fieNd: I cannot because the kdelib is holding things back, it seems.
<rideout> terminal, shell, command line interface
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> omega: and run sudo apt-get install -f
<omega> after I execute the suggested apt-get -f install command, it breaks with a broken pipe.
<min> it says
<min>  SZ:    Pixels          Physical       Refresh
<min> *0    640 x 480    ( 217mm x 163mm )  *-19579
<min> Current rotation - normal
<min> Current reflection - none
<min> Rotations possible - normal
<min> Reflections possible - none
<omega> The broken pipe most likely occurs because it tries to overwrite a mimelnk for x-bittorent.desktop
<min> rideout thats what it says
<rideout> min: yeah, that just proves you need to fix your xorg.conf file
<DarkStone> hi
<min> sorry my konversation turned off
<min> it says
<rideout> min: type this: sudo cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | grep Modes
<min>  SZ:    Pixels          Physical       Refresh
<min> *0    640 x 480    ( 217mm x 163mm )  *-19579
<min> Current rotation - normal
<min> Current reflection - none
<min> Rotations possible - normal
<min> Reflections possible - none
<min> k
<om_> i'm trying to install projectM from source but the make command keeps giving me errors.. the INSTALL file says "./configure --sysconfdir=/etc" then "make" then "make install (as sudo)"
<min> it says
<min> Modes           "1400x1050"
<min>                 Modes           "1400x1050"
<min>                 Modes           "1400x1050"
<min>                 Modes           "1400x1050"
<min>                 Modes           "1400x1050"
<om_> and everything seems fine when i do the ./configure... but when i try 'make' i get a bunch of errors
<min>                 Modes           "1400x1050"
<rideout> om_: what errors
<rideout> ?
<nixternal> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<min> it says
<min> Modes           "1400x1050"
<min>                 Modes           "1400x1050"
<min>                 Modes           "1400x1050"
<min>                 Modes           "1400x1050"
<min>                 Modes           "1400x1050"
<min>                 Modes           "1400x1050"
<DarkStone> !paste
<DarkStone> !pastebin
<DarkStone> -.-
<DarkStone> erm
<christopher> anyone running a wireless router through usb and ndiswrapper? i'm having troubles setting up my netgear wpn111
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<nixternal> !pastebin
<om_> rideout: a million of them.. here's the first one: /usr/include/GL/glx.h:38:22: error: X11/Xlib.h: No such file or directory
<om_> but i have X11 installed.. or so Adept claims...
<rideout> min: you already sent that, plus use pastebin like ubotu said, then post a link
<min> oops ok
<min> so what do I do next?
<rideout> om_, you may not have the development filess for it though
<om_> rideout: do you have any idea what are they called?
<rideout> min: put the whole xorg.conf in pastebin, i may be able to figure it out
<DarkStone> hi i have a problem
<rideout> om_: install apt-file, sudo apt-get install apt-file
<DarkStone> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16560
<min> what do I do with the xorg.conf?
<DarkStone> it says my gtk+ is bad...
<DarkStone> how do i reinstall
<om_> thanks rideout!
<min> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16561
<rideout> om_: then do apt-file update, then apt-file search Xlib.h, it will tell you what package to install
<min> how do I get the xorg.conf so that I could put it on pastebin?
<uniq> darkstone: install libgtk2.0-dev
<rideout> min: try this : sudo cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<DarkStone> thank you
<rideout> min: the grep part of the last command just selects the line with what you put after grep, in this case mode
<min> ok
<min> Im getting it on pastebin
<chillfaktor> Bazzi: thought it would take longer ... just quote ...
<min> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16562
<DarkStone> um
<DarkStone> help
<DarkStone> plz
<DarkStone> configure: error: *** SDL version 1.1.3 not found!
<min> yea http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16562
<Leafw> any recommendations for musepack (mpc) files decoding and playing?
<rideout> min: you are using two monitors, right?
<min> yea
<min> rideour: yea
<NKjoep> hi ppl
<min> I am on two monitors
<DaSkreech> Yo
<NKjoep> cool min
<rideout> min: how do you want them, side by side, or for them both to show the same thing?
<Hawkwind> min: TwinView is so nice ain't it :)
<min> I want one two be turned off and one to have 1024x768 because the other monitor is broken but its attatched to my laptop
<rideout> DarkStone: install the *-dev packages for sdl
<DarkStone> ty
<DarkStone> :)
<dmhouse> Hey all. Is there a package which supplies all the Windows fonts like Trebuchet?
<rideout> min: brb in 3 minutes
<min> damit
<min> ok
<[BU] Brizz> dmhouse: are they not in msttcorefonts?
<Leafw> exit
<om_> rideout: ok i got all the libraries i think.. and now i get wayyyyy fewer errors.. but still this: error:   crosses initialization of 'float w2'
<dmhouse> [BU] Brizz: that might do it, thanks.
<[BU] Brizz> dmhouse: it shoudl
<[BU] Brizz> dmhouse: np :)
<rideout> om_: do make clean, then ./configure again, then make, see if it has the same error
<min> yay
<min> I want one two be turned off and one to have 1024x768 because the other monitor is broken but its attatched to my
<min> yea
<om_> rideout: same error.. plus i get a bunch of these warnings: builtin_funcs.h:51: warning: inline function 'float atan2_wrapper(float*)' used but never defined
<om_> maybe my compiler settings are different or something? how can this be?
<steveire> Is there some way to make apollon search for numbers?
<min> connect #ipodlinux
<min> I want one two be turned off and one to have 1024x768 because the other monitor is broken but its attatched to my
<rideout> min: follow these instructions https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<min> alright
<min> thanks
<om_> rideout: should i give up at this point? is there any hope?
<rideout> min: but when it tells you to run "sudo aticonfig" - something, just run "sudo aticonfig" and follow what it says to d what you want
<min> k
<rideout> om_: i don't know at the moment, it might not have to do with kubuntu, it may be the package you are building, try the support for projectM
<rideout> om_: I have have to leave now: good luck!
<min> how do I become the root suer?
<min> *user
<cps1966> you dont sudo
<om_> sudo -s
<cps1966> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<min> o
<min> ty
<sF|Xemanth> i still cant understand whats so great in sudo
<Tommy2k4> i like sudo
<h3sp4wn> I am not bothered either way
<Tommy2k4> though i've never used linux before ubuntu
<Tommy2k4> so i've never tried using a root user
<min> when I did
<min> sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<min> it said that gedit is not a command
<cps1966> its not on kubuntu
<min> o
<ChefWill> kdesu kate /etc/x11/xorg.conf
<Tommy2k4> use kate
<cps1966> use sudo kate
<min> ty
<sF|Xemanth> i once reinstalled kubuntu after first try because su didn't work, i thought that i just don't remember root password
<apokryphos> cps1966: no, not sudo kate (/msg ubotu kdesu)
<Tommy2k4> ive never used kdesu (apart from testing what it does)
<apokryphos> sF|Xemanth: /msg ubotu root
<ChefWill> sudo is not for kde apps
<Tommy2k4> works though
<ChefWill> you think it does
<apokryphos> Tommy2k4: could ruin your system though
<Tommy2k4> ah
<min> it says failed to open device
<weihello> no it's 02:11
<Tommy2k4> so it always says that for me, but still works
<weihello> now it's 02:11
<h3sp4wn> I don't think gui apps should be run by root
<sF|Xemanth> nowdays I use sudo -s instead of su :)
<apokryphos> generally no, but if you have to (particularly KDE apps), then kdesu should be used, not plain sudo
<min> Im supposed to change the xorg.conf file but I dont have permission to do it
<apokryphos> min: alt+f2 -> kdesu kate /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Lynoure> min: sudo at the front of the editing command helps
<Tommy2k4> thats just to stop it being changed by accident
<h3sp4wn> apokryphos: Definately - I can't see much need to use kde apps as root though
<Tommy2k4> and using kdesu doesn't run it as root?
<apokryphos> well, like this case if you want to use kate...
<apokryphos> Tommy2k4: it does
<apokryphos> Lynoure: no, not sudo for kde apps (read above)
<Lynoure> min: like I'd use     sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Tommy2k4> i fail to see the difference
<Lynoure> apokryphos: I wouldn't edit it with kate :)
<min> yay ty apokry
<Lynoure> apokryphos: and there was a typo in the path, too
<min> except
<apokryphos> Tommy2k4: well....... sudo doesn't set up the environment properly for KDE apps. It'll try to write configurations with root often, so config files will be mucked up
<apokryphos> as can dcop sockets
<min> it says to do this
<min> sudo apt-get update
<min> sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-$(uname -r)
<min> sudo apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx
<min> sudo aticonfig --initial
<min> sudo aticonfig --overlay-type=Xv
<Tommy2k4> k
<min> The following steps did not work for me. In exchange to the next steps enter  'dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg' and choose 'fglrx'.
<Lynoure> apokryphos: oh, sorry, not in your version :)
<apokryphos> min: no pasting in here please, use a pastebin.
<min> oops
<min> yea
<min> I did that
<min> but
<min> it says
<apokryphos> !enter
<ubotu> Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and can be annoying.
<steveire> hehe
<Tommy2k4> i love the bot in here
<Tommy2k4> much better than the one in #amarok >_<
<h3sp4wn> The one in #kanotix will search google for you
<brandon_> amarok can't use gstreamer anymore?
<Tommy2k4> nope
<h3sp4wn> So you can just type !google what you would type and it gives you the first three results
<brandon_> well that...that sucks
<Tommy2k4> i use xmms now
<apokryphos> yuck
<Tommy2k4> shame it doesnt have global shortcuts
<h3sp4wn> xine is alot better than gstreamer
<min> ok
<brandon_> xine can't handle aacplus
<min> heres the paste thing
<min> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16563
<Tommy2k4> amarok (with xine) stopped playing wma files when i upgraded to amarok 1.4 :|
<Tommy2k4> played them fine before the upgade
<brandon_> i hadn't tried wma
<min> fglrxinfo  doesnt work on kubuntu
<min> what should I type?
<Tommy2k4> xmms opens instantly whereas amarok shows the splash screen for >15 seconds
<h3sp4wn> fglrxinfo
<Tommy2k4> min, dpkg --configure -a
<apokryphos> solution: don't close amarok 8)
<Tommy2k4> but kubuntu crashes for no reason :(
<min> what does dpkg --configure -a do?
<Tommy2k4> hopefully fix the dpkg errors you're getting
<min> nice
<min> sudo aticonfig --initial
<min> sudo: aticonfig: command not found
<Tommy2k4> now redo the apt-get commands that failed
<kosh> Tommy2k4: I think that the first time amarok runs it has to rebuild the media library and on version changes it does also
<kosh> Tommy2k4: if you kill it before it finishes then it probably has to start over
<Tommy2k4> ive never killed it
<Tommy2k4> ill try it again now
<kosh> for me amarok starts almost instantly
<Tommy2k4> when i try to play a wma amarok just closes instantly :(
<imachine> mplayer+xmms is all i need ;p
<Tommy2k4> xmms has no global shortcuts :(
<kosh> ah I don't have any wma files
<Tommy2k4> apart from that i like it
<imachine> hail w32codecs
<imachine> ;)
<Tommy2k4> i have w32codecs
<Tommy2k4> amarok played wma fine until i upgraded to 1.4
<imachine> hehe
<imachine> ;] 
<imachine> that's what you get for bleeding edge
<imachine> ;p
<kosh> I have 1.4 also but no wma
<Tommy2k4> bleeding edge?
<h3sp4wn> 1.41 beta is bleeding edge
<imachine> eh
<imachine> ;] 
<Tommy2k4> i never said 1.41 beta
<morzel> hi
<Tommy2k4> 1.4 stable
<Tommy2k4> wont play wma :(
<kosh> mostly I use it with the xine engine to play oggs files since xine can play to all my speakers and gstreamer I never could get it to play to more then two speakers
<kosh> Tommy2k4: why not convert the wma to some open format?
<morzel> have any fresh install kubuntu there?
<morzel> i need some help
<Tommy2k4> would take ages on this slow ass pc
<kosh> heh mine is pretty far from a fresh install :)
<kosh> mine started as mandrake about 6 years ago and was live switched to debian and then lived switched to kubuntu a few months ago
<morzel> kosh: pls paste the output of groups command
<Tommy2k4> wth is wrong with amarok
<Tommy2k4> it plays a tiny bit of the wma before crashing
<Tommy2k4> so it can definately decode it fine
<kosh> xine probably does not like the file, remember amarok is not realy playing the file
<Tommy2k4> xine is the only engine choice in amarok
<kosh> morzel: ah mine is heavily customized
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> Tommy2k4: send me that wma ur playing , ill run in on my amarok
<Tommy2k4> ok but you wont like it ;)
<Tommy2k4> and it happens for all of my wma's
<kosh> Tommy2k4: what sound output are you using? alsa, oss etc?
<morzel> kosh :(
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> Tommy2k4: what codec did u get for wma?
<Tommy2k4> it was set to automatic
<kosh> try setting it to alsa
<Tommy2k4> i set it to alsa there and it played a few seconds of the file before crashing
<morzel> kosh my to
<Tommy2k4> now amarok wont even open
<Tommy2k4> how do i open amarok with autostart turned off from command line
<kosh> that doesn't even make sense
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> i compiled the 1.4 from source and so far its been working great
<kosh> all kubuntu uses alsa
<kosh> I am using the regular kubuntu packages and no issues
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> 141 actually
<BKaj> ey all
<Tommy2k4> yea xmms plays fine using alsa
<Tommy2k4> ill try 141 see if that fixes it
<kosh> Tommy2k4: I don't know how to turn off autostart other then wiping the config files
* kosh wonders if people are even listening
<Tommy2k4> wheres config file located?
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> Tommy2k4: what u mean autostrat?
<kosh> amarok is a media dispatcher, xine is a media decoder and alsa is the sound system the output is sent to
<Tommy2k4> by autostart i mean autoplay
<BKaj> this client keeps dropping the first letter of each sentence that I type ...WTF .."Konversation"
<kosh> amarok is not playing the file and putting xmms being able to play alsa does not change anything, the odds are very high that xine does not like the files
<Tommy2k4> i know kosh
<kosh> so try playing one of your wma files directly with xine and see what happens
<kosh> BKaj: that is strange, I am using konversation without any of those issues for years
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> or the kaffeine
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> after getting the essential codec pack
<kosh> kaffeine is another frontend, it is better to try it with xine directly as a test
<admiral_proFTW> try reconfiguring konversation BKaj
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> yeah
<Tommy2k4> kaffeine plays the wma fine
<BKaj> eah kosh, dunno why ...it just started this after I set up my KB
<admiral_proFTW> kb?
<BKaj> keyboard
<admiral_proFTW> reconfigure your locales
<BKaj>  did
<BKaj> that
<admiral_proFTW> really? that was my issue with my kb a while back
<BKaj> managed toi get the mute and volume buttons to work
<BKaj> compaq 13 button
<BKaj> anyone know how to erase dvd+rws in k3b ?
<BKaj> using kubuntu 6.06 AMD64
<kosh> my guess would be tools -> format dvd+-rw
<admiral_proFTW> yea i'm thinkin it might just be the kb
<admiral_proFTW> is it new?
<kosh> but I don't have any rw disks right now to check that
<BKaj> also the printer won't work , it sets up to print then , freezes
<BKaj> no format won't work
<kosh> ah printers I can't help with I don't use them
<kosh> according to the docs the format dvd+-rw is supposed to erase the disc
<Tommy2k4> im seriously gonna stab someone
<Tommy2k4> kubuntu has crashed for the 5th time today
<BKaj> it's too bad that windows can set this tuff and make it work but linux still has long ways to go configging hardware
<jedi__> hi all
<admiral_proFTW> what were you doing
<Tommy2k4> nothing
<kosh> Tommy2k4: probably hardware, power supply or heat if the system is crashing
<kosh> BKaj: the printers I used to use where all network postscript printers, they would just work with any unix transparently but where a pain to setup for windows
<Tommy2k4> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=204080 theres the problem
<cps1966> no its running out of memory as mine does
<kosh> BKaj: choice of hardware determines how easily stuff just works
<osh_> BKaj: I just setup my printer. It wasn't harder than in windows. Just click Next a few times and choose the right printer. Works like a charm. For me. ;-)
<jedi__> lol
<kosh> osh_: that is why it depends on hardware
<kosh> osh_: I have some hardware that is a ROYAL pain in the neck to get working with windows
<jedi__> I havent succeed yet to hear music with my sound card audigy 2. but it works with my mother board integrated sound card
<kosh> umm Tommy2k4 what video and sound hardware do you have and who made your box?
<Tommy2k4> dell
<Tommy2k4> i810 integrated gfx
<kosh> jedi__: audigy2 support should just work, just disable your onboard sound card
<jedi__> ,
<Tommy2k4> probably ac97 audio but i doubt that has anything to do with it
<jedi__> yeah but I dont know how< to disable it
<Tommy2k4> i just pointed out that sound went off to prove that linux was crashing, not my monitor dying
<kosh> jedi__: and then once you have disabled the onboard sound just turn the system back on and use kmix to set the mixer levels since the audigy2 will start off muted by default
<Tommy2k4> audigy2 sucks
<kosh> why do you say that?
<kosh> I get perfect audio output on 7.1 channels, optical in and out etc on mine
<jedi__> why it works perfectly!
<Tommy2k4> i got incredibly better sound quality on integrated audio than i did on my audigy2
<Tommy2k4> i always thought it was the speakers but i tried a diff pc and it was miles better
<jedi__> funny
<kosh> I have an audigy2 zs plat pro, better audio quality then anything else I have run into included all the built in stuff
<Tommy2k4> could of been that the audigy was a few years old though but i dunno
<kosh> Tommy2k4: let me guess you got things like pops and so forth in the audio?
<Tommy2k4> no it just sucked at bass
<Tommy2k4> i had to have the bass turned off in creative mixer
<kosh> under windows you ran the speaker calibrator right and you know what the various bass settings and cutoff values are for right? ie all the stuff in the manual
<h3sp4wn> kosh: Does it have balanced outputs ?
<kosh> it is a very complex card to setup
<Tommy2k4> yea
<jedi__> noh anyway  I just migrate from suse to kubuntu and I ma pretty satisfied. I am still a newbie but kubuntu is cool
<kosh> h3sp4wn: not sure what that means
<Tommy2k4> it was only a 2 speaker setup
<kosh> 2 speaker? then how can you have base?
<jedi__> easy to set up
<Tommy2k4> you can still hear bass on 2 speakers...
<Tommy2k4> even on headphones
<h3sp4wn> kosh: Outputs at pro audio levels as apposed to consumer grade
<kosh> oh geeze that is not what I qualify as bass
<kosh> I have used some monitor headphones and I can hear some fairly low tones on them but I would not qualify that as bass
<Tommy2k4> and the fact that it couldnt handle bass on 2 speakers proves how bad it was
<h3sp4wn> kosh: I have some active monitors that produce a huge amount of bass
<kosh> no headphones or small two speaker system can make real bass since their cones are just not big enough
<BKaj> kosh, I forced k3b to format ...seems to have worked but I won't know for sure cuz now it won't mount :)
<BKaj> gonna check in wondows
<kosh> BKaj: I don't think it it supposed to moutn if it is formatted, there is nothing on the disc
<BKaj> BL
<Bassetts> gah my highlight is off the scale
<h3sp4wn> kosh: Monitor headphones are supposed to give a flat response you probably want DJ headphones if you want to emphasise the bass
<kosh> I don't use headphones
<kosh> I use a nice 7.1 speaker setup
<kosh> headphones are okay but they can't produce the bass that a large sub can
<kosh> they just can't drive those ranges
<{R> Hi all
<h3sp4wn> My monitors can produce alot of bass (but they weigh alot)
<kosh> h3sp4wn: http://us.creative.com/products/product.asp?category=1&subcategory=205&product=9107&nav=compare
<kosh> h3sp4wn: that is the audigy 2 zs plat pro stuff which is what I have
<h3sp4wn> kosh: I have an m-audio delta 44 and an emu 0404 (I think emu is called creative professional these days)
<kosh> h3sp4wn: http://us.creative.com/products/product.asp?category=4&subcategory=113&product=9306  those are the speakers I have for it
<Olly> someone can give me a hint how to reconfigure xorg using proprietary nvidia drivers? unfortunately wrecked my config, it seems. :/
<kosh> h3sp4wn: I just like good sounding music and under windows for it to do all the eax stuff for games my profession is writing database software
<h3sp4wn> kosh: Does the creative stuff still run internally at 48000 with no other clocks ?
<kosh> h3sp4wn: not even a slight clue on that one
<kosh> h3sp4wn: it sound good which is what mattered to me and it is supported under linux with all the features I needed
<irielion> does anyone has experience with aragon ntfs for linux?
<irielion> they claim it is totally safe, but is it?
<irielion> i installed version 5.x
<|lostbyte|> Hi, where can i find the grub splash of the current one ?
<kosh> sorry no idea
<v3ctor> i would use it with caution
<Lil_Eagle> ntfs yes, not safe to write, just to read
<irielion> but they say writing is no problem
<irielion> im not talking about the open source one
<Lil_Eagle> well, I would make a backup then try it.
<BluesKaj> ack
<rlj> how to i change the system language (including the $LANG variable)
<rlj> ?
<v3ctor> do they offer to restore your data for free if it corrputs?
<Lil_Eagle> grub splash is in /boot/grub usually called mysplash.xpm.gz
<irielion> v3ctor, no they don't i think
<v3ctor> irielion: then make sure you have a good backup of the ntfs partition before testing
<v3ctor> trust no one
<chillfaktor> Bazzi: ...
<irielion> yea i already mount one of my discs and it worked fine
<irielion> but you never know later
<BKaj> till trying to fix the drpped first letter prob
<chillfaktor> o.O
<BKaj> still
<irielion> thats why i wanne know about the experience of other users...
<irielion> but i read almost nothing about it
<h3sp4wn> Why not use the fuse module ?
<h3sp4wn> captive-ntfs (that is supposed to be ok)
<kosh> personally I would not trust anything to write to ntfs correctly
<kosh> last I checked it was not really documented anywhere so you are dealing with reverse engineered stuff to a format that microsoft has changed more then a few times
<h3sp4wn> captive-ntfs uses ntfs.sys so works as well as that does (in the same way as ndis-wrapper)
<h3sp4wn> (But I wouldn't use either)
<kosh> that is assuming all the ntfs is in ntfs.sys
<kosh> that is not a bet I would make on windows
<h3sp4wn> I think if you do lose everything then maybe you won't bother reinstalling the junk
<irielion> but the captive module seems to be quite slow
<kosh> given what it is doing that would not surprise me
<kosh> probably safer though
<kosh> however if you want fast access why not use some other filesystem?
<Bennner> hello, i need help with Apache, i installed it very well, configured httpd.conf, i start the server, when i type my adress, i get this error "FORBIDDEN You don't have permission to access / on this server" i tried sudo chmod 775 /home/server/dir but without luck
<kosh> why do you need fast access to ntfs? the only time filesystem matters is on the same box pretty much
<kosh> since over the network the filesystems are hidden
<crimsun> (and slow as hades, I might add)
<irielion> cuz... some time ago i switch back to windows for some time and i converted my music drive to ntfs cuz i hate FAT and winxp doesnt support the ext2/3 systems very well
<irielion> i you guy know a file system that works almost as good under linux as under windows then tell me
<crimsun> ext2fsd is what I use in XP
<kosh> why do you hate fat32?
<relix> let me guess:
<BKaj> owdy
<irielion> cuz it is old and really worst ineffient stuff it hink
<kosh> ah so no real reason then
<Lil_Eagle> Benner check .htaccess
<relix> limit on filecount in 1 dir, max 4gb files, filenames that aren't unicdoed
<relix> I've had problems with all three of them
<kosh> ntfs comes from the os/2 days which was around windows 3.0
<irielion> inefficient,, defragmeting etc, thx relix
<irielion> unicode support
<kosh> fat32 comes from around windows 98
<irielion> what more fs does windows fully support?
<irielion> nuthin i guess
<Bennner> Lil_Eagle: .htaccess is a file or a line in a file?
<irielion> hpfs?
<relix> fat16, fat32, ntfs, cdfs (?)
<irielion> yea that sucks
<kosh> actually ntfs fragments worse then fat32 does and the inefficiency differs by less then 1% for music type fiels even on a many gb partition
<kosh> ntfs was based on hpfs
<holotone> Lil_Eagle: .htaccess is an independent file.
<BKaj> NTFS= Nerver The Same File
<Lil_Eagle> Benner:  file.  Check inside.  I've gotta run.  sorry can't help more.
<irielion> but fat32 does support a partition size of 40 gB+
<om__> is there a KDE aim and msn chat program that's better than Kopete?
<irielion> nope
<Bennner> ok thanks you anyways
<om__> for some reason Kopete doesnt let me send files through msn
<weihello> aim?
<weihello> why not try aim
<relix> om: yeah, I have the same problem
<weihello> why not try gaim
<relix> there's gaim
<irielion> om__, cuz kopete uses reversed engineering and i will never work very unless you manage to emulate msn messenger
<om__> do i need the gnome libs for gaim?
<dereks> om__: nope
<Bennner> where is that supose to be that .htaccess file ?
<om__> oh ok cool
<weihello> nope?  what does it mean?
<dereks> om__: gaim-data (= 1:1.5.0+1.5.1cvs20051015-1ubuntu10), libao2 (>= 0.8.6), libaspell15 (>= 0.60), libatk1.0-0 (>= 1.9.0), libaudiofile0 (>= 0.2.3-4), libc6 (>= 2.3.4-1), libcairo2 (>= 1.0.2-2), libfontconfig1 (>= 2.3.0), libgcrypt11 (>= 1.2.2), libglib2.0-0 (>= 2.10.0), libgnutls12 (>= 1.2.5), libgtk2.0-0 (>= 2.8.0), libgtkspell0 (>= 2.0.2), libice6, liblaunchpad-integration0 (>= 0.0patch26), libpango1.0-0 (>= 1.12.2), libsm6, libstartup-notification0
<BKaj> tf
<om__> thanks!
<kosh> fat32 max size is 8TB
<kosh> the max practical size is about 127GB
<Kr4t05> rofl
<kosh> however windows won't create a fat32 filesystem larger then 32gb even though it can read and write it
<Bennner> hello, i need help with Apache, i installed it very well, configured httpd.conf, i start the server, when i type my adress, i get this error "FORBIDDEN You don't have permission to access / on this server" i tried sudo chmod 775 /home/server/dir but without luck
<kosh> it says in their docs that their tools will refuse to do it even though the filesystem is easily capable of it
<uniq> kosh: isn't it 2TB ? max?
<Kr4t05> This is why I'm going to format my music drive as Reiser. 8-)
<kosh> uniq: nope I looked up the tech docs
<weihello> how many songs have you......
<uniq> kosh: ok, noted.
<kosh> I juse use xfs right now but will probalby use ext3 next time
<uniq> i use all ext3.
<admiral_proFTW> same here
<Kr4t05> weihello, I plan to break 5GB by the end of the week.
<irielion> i prefer reiser, but that is even worst supported then ext2
<kosh> reiser I have lost too much stuff with on reiserv3 and I won't touch reiserfsv4 for a long time
<uniq> reiser has crashed on me a few times. no more chances.
<kosh> xfs I have never lost anything with
<kosh> however ext3 seems to get a lot more active work and it is simpler
<admiral_proFTW> i never lost anything except using NTFS
<Kr4t05> really? It worked fine with Breezy, when I used Reiser.
<irielion> Kr4t05, i mean under windows, im sorry
<Kr4t05> Oh
<Kr4t05> Ok
<uniq> zfs sounds wild. no more limits :)
<irielion> Kr4t05, im more interested in 2 side compatibilties
<Kr4t05> irielion, so was I. I just dumped Windows today
<admiral_proFTW> Kr4t05, i did that a while back
<heinkel_111> hello :)
<Kr4t05> I'll go back to it when I start college, unless someone convinces me to try Vista.
<admiral_proFTW> best decision i made for computing
<admiral_proFTW> Kr4t05, vista sucks
<irielion> Kr4t05, i have ran linux for like 5 years, but i need programs like google talk and msn and skype
<Kr4t05> I'm comfortable enough with Linux now, that I really don't need Windows for anything other than gaming.
<irielion> and gaming sometimes
<Kr4t05> And, even then, if I can get Cegeda to work, I'll be set.
<heinkel_111> my dapper does not seem to swap; according to ksyswatch...is this a problem or just somehting strange?
<admiral_proFTW> Kr4t05, yea i dont really game anymore
<admiral_proFTW> so i'm fine
<admiral_proFTW> heinkel_111, technically you dont need a swap
<Kr4t05> irielion, there is an ubuntu deb package for Skype.
<admiral_proFTW> but under heavy loads, its handy
<irielion> Kr4t05, the skype version sux
<irielion> the linux skype version
<heinkel_111> admiral_proFTW:  don't need it? but I have 5 Gb disk space assigned to it...shouldn't it improve system performance
<Kr4t05> Well, there are also free alternatives.
<heinkel_111> ?
<Kr4t05> heinkel_111, how much RAM do you have?
<Bennner> hello, i need help with Apache, i installed it very well, configured httpd.conf, i start the server, when i type my adress, i get this error "FORBIDDEN You don't have permission to access / on this server" i tried sudo chmod 775 /home/server/dir but without luck
<heinkel_111> 2.5 Gb
<uniq> heinkel_111: check 'cat /proc/sys/vm/swappiness' - mine is 60, and then you could check 'cat /proc/swaps'
<BKaj> f I can get the windows network printer to work I'll be fairly pleased with Kubuntu , but I have yet to come across adistro that I can config without much trouble and get results
<Kr4t05> heinkel_111, Trust me, you don't need a swap
<uniq> bennner: is there a index.php or index.html in the directory?
<Kr4t05> heinkel_111, I have 1GB and I hardly use the swap.
<admiral_proFTW> heinkel_111, if i'm not mistaken you use your swap after your RAM is used
<heinkel_111> uniq:  :) what is the purpose of that file?
<uniq> kr4t05: linux will be faster with swap. swap is recommended.
<admiral_proFTW> similar to windows "virtual memory"
<Kr4t05> uniq, yes. But, he has 2.5GB RAM.
<uniq> kr4t05: doesn't matter, swap is recommended. :)
<admiral_proFTW> like I said, under heavy loads, linux uses your swap to handle the system process
<admiral_proFTW> uniq, yes but not required
<Kr4t05> uniq, I wasn't saying he should disable swap.
<Bennner> uniq: yes index.htm
<heinkel_111> uniq: my cat /proc/sys/vm/swappiness = 60
<heinkel_111> what does this mean?
<Kr4t05> uniq, I was merely stating that the system would use a swap partition.
<Kr4t05> wouldn't*
<BKaj> hmmm
<uniq> bennner: check if index.htm is in DirectoryIndex directives in your apache config.
<BKaj> mm
<Kr4t05> Unless something is really eating his memory.
<Kr4t05> I know what's recommended and not recommended. :)
<Bennner> yes i added it manually, there's index.htm and index.html
<irielion> Kr4t05, but whats the need for free alternatives if everyone uses skype
<heinkel_111> i have noticecd some strange behavior from xorg lately
<heinkel_111> and wondered if no swapping was part of the answer
<admiral_proFTW> heinkel_111, no
<Kr4t05> irielion, let me check
<Kr4t05> irielion, better yet, check the repos. ;)
<admiral_proFTW> oh i thought that was a question
<uniq> heinkel_111: is /proc/swaps empty or is your swap partition active?
<Fiya_werkin> hm, looks like kxdocker runs a bit slow over an nx desktop hehe
<Kr4t05> irielion, "sudo apt-cache search VoIP
<dein> hihi
<Amduscias> Anyone here, who manged to install / compile the Nforce Audio Drivers? got some nifty problem here ;o)
<dein> how do i get xfce functioning in kubuntu?
<irielion> Kr4t05, what??? did you understand my question, everyone uses skype. All those programs are incompatible with skype
<Bennner> uniq: is it possible this is because this is a fat32 mounted drive?
<Amduscias> dein apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<heinkel_111> uniq: it is completely empty...used 0
<GullyFoyle> i wonder if katapult will run under fluxbox if i put it in ~/.fluxbox/startup
<Amduscias> then in kdm select session xfce ;)
<uniq> bennner: can www-data cd into /home and /home/server/dir?
<dein> kk
<Kr4t05> irielion, my mistake, I thought you meant a program that did what skype does.
<dein> that wont override my kubuntu will it?
<Kr4t05> irielion, I meant VoIP clients in genereal. :P
<uniq> bennner: might be. if the umask is set to something that makes the file executeable :)
<Amduscias> no it won'T harm anything
<dein> k thanks
<irielion> Kr4t05, yea there are enough alternatives like google talk (which is compatible with any other client cuz they use standard)
<cotroler> what is the command to install gnome in kubuntu (which has kde)  pls??/
<uniq> heinkel_111: as long as it's there, and has priority -1 it's all good.
<uniq> cotroler: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<Bennner> uniq: can www-data cd into /home and /home/server/dir? i dont understand what you mean
<heinkel_111> ok, that is confirmed
<cotroler> uniq tnx!!!
<Kr4t05> irielion, right, I'm not sure. then. Just use Windows untill the Linux version of skype is better.
<irielion> Kr4t05, yeap thats what i do
<heinkel_111> duniq: does this mean dapper handles swap differently from breezy?
<heinkel_111> uniq: does this mean dapper handles swap differently from breezy?
<uniq> heinkel_111: shouldn't be big changes, i don't follow kerenl changes. dapper swapps here, though i have only 512M mem.
<irielion> Kr4t05, anyhow i dont care to much about my computer no more, im not a nerd anymore, but i still got the knowlegde, nice for CV
<Kr4t05> lol
<zorglu1> hehe :)
<heinkel_111> k...thanks uniq, you are very helpful :)
<zorglu1> computer are for nerd! :)
<Kr4t05> "nerd"
<Kr4t05> Oi...
<Kr4t05> Poor people.
<kosh> swap is handled pretty much the same between breezy and dapper
<cotroler> i don't know...just asking....is there any site which ofers video tutorials for kubuntu?
<irielion> ow sorry people, face the truth
<kosh> there are minor changes in how the kernel does things but not much
<Kr4t05> cotroler, not that I've ever heard of.
<zorglu1> irielion: hehe :)
<irielion> hanging in the chatroom all day, well there are plenty of beautiful women outside that are waiting for you guys
<irielion> while there are
<cotroler> Kr4t05: k tnx anyway....i didn't find 2
<kosh> if you want to do anything complex with a computer you need to know what you are doing
<zorglu1> irielion: hehe :) you forgot the cliche 'get a life' to be fully complete :)
<cotroler> btw how do you do a red text like you did Kr4t05  ?
<admiral_proFTW> zorglu1, A nerd is you!
<irielion> haha yea definately
<Fiya_werkin> cotroler: think its red when someone uses your name in a line, to get your attention
<cotroler> !register
<ubotu> Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<irielion> in xchat it does
<zorglu1> irielion: dont worry it is ok not to understand computers, a lot of people dont :)
<cotroler> oh ic so t gets automatic...tnx m8
<hsn_> is there gui editor for configuring services to run at startup?
<irielion> zorglu1, i do understand computers... i have used linux for long time and i also did some programming... but i got other interests now ;)
<kosh> hsn_: ksysv
<uniq> hsn_: ksysv
<Kr4t05> right...
<Kr4t05> BRB
<zorglu1> irielion: ok :)
<kosh> I have run into lots of people that write software and don't really understand computers
<kosh> thankfully fixing stuff pays fairly well
<hsn_> what package is needed for ksysv? i don't have it
<irielion> actually thats why i like (k)ubuntu, cuz it is usuable for people that dont care about their computer
<uniq> hsn_: 'ksysv'
<Fiya_werkin> kosh: i think most hardware people dont' like much to program, and vice versa
<VonGeist> kosh: you just described half of my last job's programming department
<irielion> and youre not breaking the law or wasting money on software that is exactly the same and free on linux
<slow-motion> hallo
<uniq> hsn_: it's in kdeadmin if that's what you mean.
<irielion> like k3b vs nero
<cotroler> i just registered my nick, how do i make it to auto login pls????
<irielion> msg Nickserv Identify passwd
<kosh> Fiya_werkin: most people that think of themselves are hardware people know less about hardware then they do about software
<cotroler> irielion: do i have to type that everytime?
<hsn_> what is default runlevel?
<Fiya_werkin> kosh: you could insert almost any job description in that statement, not just hardware people :) and computers
<irielion> cotroler, no which client do u use?
<Tommy2k4> kubuntu crashed AGAIN
<kosh> Fiya_werkin: that is true
<Tommy2k4> at this rate ill have to go back to windows
<cotroler> Konversation irielion
<irielion> in xchat you go to server option
<Fiya_werkin> kosh: not to mention, there's lots of different types of hardware
<Tommy2k4> this time it happened while i was compiling something aswell :@
<kosh> Tommy2k4: I think you have hardware problems
<kosh> Tommy2k4: hmm crashing while compiling is usuing a memory problem
<irielion> hmm i dont know exactly then, but check the setting for starting up the spec. channel
<Fiya_werkin> kosh: someone may be good with desktops and not know a thing about mainframes
<irielion> Tommy2k4, or you have a corrupted install
<Tommy2k4> nah its happened many times while not compiling
<irielion> Tommy2k4, how did you install?
<cotroler> k tnx for now irielion
<Tommy2k4> just a coincidence
<irielion> cotroler, be free to ask help later
<cotroler> tnx
<irielion> Tommy2k4, how did you install?
<zorglu1> Tommy2k4: take a 'rescuecd' and test your memory. it is called memtest86 from memory
<kosh> actually Tommy2k4 I think you should run memtest86+ on your system
<Tommy2k4> ive did memtest86 before
<Tommy2k4> no errors
<kosh> then the problem is some other piece of hardware
<zorglu1> Tommy2k4: no /var/log/messages stuff ?
<Tommy2k4> the crashes are much more often than before i did the memtest thogh
<admiral_proFTW> Tommy2k4, What are you doing when it crashes
<zorglu1> Tommy2k4: the point is crashing on well configured box is very rare
<kosh> admiral_proFTW: he has had it crash on everything from playing music to compiling
<zorglu1> Tommy2k4: so the goal is to findout where is the issue :)
<admiral_proFTW> dang
<zorglu1> kosh: maybe some issue with a driver too
<admiral_proFTW> might try running a few comand line apps ond looking for an error
<kosh> it could be a driver but those usually work well unless the hardware is bad
<admiral_proFTW> what is the carsh exactly
<kosh> however it could easily be temperature
<VonGeist> could be overheating
<kosh> or power supply
<Tommy2k4> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=204080 i explain about it there
<VonGeist> lol, great minds think alike, kosh
<admiral_proFTW> try running it in recovery mode
<kosh> Tommy2k4: you said it is a dell, have you added ANY hardware to the box beyond what it shipped with?
<Tommy2k4> nope
<admiral_proFTW> Tommy2k4, you might have to reconfigure X
<kosh> ok
<kosh> I just know that last I checked dell shipped very borderline power supplies and systems with barely adequate cooling
<zorglu1> Tommy2k4: hue ? what do you mean ? crashing = X window issue ?
<zorglu1> ok some definition bug :)
<zorglu1> Tommy2k4: you didnt have a talk about you using a ATI card ?
<Tommy2k4> nope integrated
<Tommy2k4> i810
<admiral_proFTW> wait you did
<Tommy2k4> ive already reconfigured xorg.conf today
<kosh> sometimes I wish you could not even ship intergrated graphics cards
<admiral_proFTW> kosh, i've had no problem with heat or power on any dells i've worked with
<zorglu1> ohhh acpi ? apm ?
<zorglu1> this will messup the monitor
<kosh> they are cheaper but the ones that share with main memory are not very good
<Tommy2k4> this dell is a few years old
<admiral_proFTW> Tommy2k4, yea i just read that
<admiral_proFTW> Tommy2k4, you try recovery mode?
<Tommy2k4> nope
<kosh> admiral_proFTW: that is why I said barely adequate, if you don't change anything int he box you are usually ok, if you add anything you will usually push it over
<Tommy2k4> i dont see how it will help though because its not a crash i can cause
<Tommy2k4> it happens randomly after ive been booted up for a while
<admiral_proFTW> kosh, I've added TV tuners, graphics cards, etc
<visik7> any australian here :)
<zorglu1> Tommy2k4: ok next time it happens try to 'press capslock on and off and see if the leds changes'
<Tommy2k4> it changes with num lock
<Tommy2k4> i presume caps lock will be the same
<unix_infidel> hey guys, i'm looking for a way to get a flux keybind to map to a click action.  I've already got flux keybinds to move the mouse cursor, but i havent been able to find a program that allows me to simulate a click action right below where the current cursor position is.
<kosh> so the system itself is not locked up then
<zorglu1> Tommy2k4: oh so the kernel is still alive
<Tommy2k4> but music stops playing
<LiteHedded> i have a scsi adapter how do I see if it's supported?
<unix_infidel> So far i've been able to get xwit to raise and focus the window, and that works well for terms and such.
<zorglu1> Tommy2k4: which program do you use for playing music ?
<unix_infidel> But i havent been able to get any program to emulate or do native X click action.
<Tommy2k4> xmms atm
<zorglu1> Tommy2k4: a graphical one ?
<Tommy2k4> because amarok crashes when i try to play wma
<Tommy2k4> i guess i should also point out
<zorglu1> Tommy2k4: can you reproduce the 'crash' ?
<Tommy2k4> you know i said theres lots of vertical lines before the frequency error
<kosh> unix_infidel: you know that kde has mouse emulation with a keyboard built in right?
<LiteHedded> anyone?
<Tommy2k4> the music doesnt stop until the frequency error comes up
<admiral_proFTW> you can configure it to amarok to work
<Tommy2k4> no zorglu1 it happens randomly
<kosh> that doesn't make sense, why would the onboard video card send a corrupted signal to the monitor under the light load of a media playing application
<zorglu1> Tommy2k4: the frequency stuff smell like a low level issue with the video card
<kosh> zorglu1: that is why I said hardware issue, heat or power supply :)
<Kr4t05> I'm trying to install Cedega from CVS, and all it does is spam me...
<Tommy2k4> its happened 3 times in a row because of taking a screenshot
<unix_infidel> kosh: i dont use kde i use flux.
<zorglu1> Tommy2k4: have you tried to use 'fb' as video ?
<Tommy2k4> the past 2 times i wasnt take a screeny though
<Tommy2k4> fb
<Tommy2k4> ?
<unix_infidel> is it daemon dependent to where i can use it that way?
<kosh> unix_infidel: ah don't know then, but you are in a kde channel :)
<zorglu1> Tommy2k4: this is a way to access the grapahical card via standard stuff (but slow one)
<zorglu1> Tommy2k4: it is fails with 'fb' too, we can say 'ok this is not the video driver'
<Tommy2k4> how do i try it
<zorglu1> Tommy2k4: i dunno :) this is a conjonction of boot option and X config. i dont use ubuntu i cant say :)
<Tommy2k4> fb = ?
<Tommy2k4> framebuffer?
<kosh> zorglu1: that configures the same in every dist, same kernel options and same xorg.conf options
<zorglu1> Tommy2k4: another thing, (i) play the sound via a pure text stuff to test (ii) try to find a way to reproduce the thing
<kosh> however I don't use it
<zorglu1> Tommy2k4: yep framebuffer
<Tommy2k4> i remember an option about that when reconfiguring xorg today
<Tommy2k4> should i reconfigure it with it turned off
<Tommy2k4> and maybe i should dedidate some ram to the video chip
<Tommy2k4> dedicate*
<negocio> is another DOS emulator like dosbox?
<kosh> Tommy2k4: umm how is it running now? it doesn't have dedicated ram?
<Tommy2k4> shared probably?
<Tommy2k4> dont all (older?) integrated chips use shared memory
<biffhero> shared memory is a new thing.  it used to only come on the video card.
<kosh> I suspect that almost none have any dedicated memory, at least not the way that term is usually ment
<biffhero> 128k, 1M, 2M, 4M, 8M
<kosh> biffhero: it is not a new thing at least not very new, these embedded video cards which shared memory with main ram have been around for around 10 years now
<kosh> biffhero: they still suck just as much now as they did then
<kosh> it is sad that you can usally pick up a $30 video card and end up with something 10x faster and more stable
<crimsun> try attaching a $30 video card to a laptop =)
<nixternal> haha
<kosh> actually some of the higher end laptops now have upgradeable video cards
<cps1966> crimsun: get an alienware
<kosh> there are even some laptops and have an sli nvidia 7900s series cards
<zorglu1> Tommy2k4: another thing, next time it crash, back up the /var/log/messagee file, and have an experienced guy to look at it.
<crimsun> heh
<Jack_Sparrow> what program do I use to play dvd's I instaled okle it openes the first screen of the dvd then it ll shuts down.
<BKaj> onder if this works now
<Tommy2k4> i have /var/log/messages open now
<kosh> Jack_Sparrow: I usually use kaffeine
<crimsun> I like this Canonical-sponsored ThinkPad X41-2527 just the way it is
<Jack_Sparrow> I will try that thanks
<kosh> crimsun: overall though I hate laptops
<crimsun> kosh: I used to be the same way
<zorglu1> Tommy2k4: dump it in a paste bin. i go for a smoke and be back
<kosh> crimsun: too slow,  not enough screen realastate, not enough ram etc
<Chozabu> man, id love to have any kinda laptop
<crimsun> then I started travelling for work, and lugging a minitower just doesn't cut it
<kosh> I don't travel around
<Chozabu> id be ok with a 100 mhz, 64 mb ram heap...
<crimsun> Chozabu: not with KDE you wouldn't.
<Chozabu> crimsun, i so would! i can bring a book with me :)
<BKaj> any ideas why I'm losing the first letter of each sentence? I have to hit the space bar in order to get it to show ... *V*
<kosh> I have 2G of ram right now and I probably need close to 4-6 so my next box will have 8G
<Chozabu> woah
<BKaj> why so much ?
<Tommy2k4> /var/log/messages is huge
<Chozabu> i have 512 megs
<Chozabu> next box will be 1-4 gigs
<kosh> I write custom database stuff
<Tommy2k4> Jun 26 19:38:33 tommy-linux syslogd 1.4.1#17ubuntu7: restart.
<kosh> heck I have 4 monitors right now 2 19 and 2 17 and I plan to upgrade to 4 30s
<Tommy2k4> does it say restart in the message log after i reboot?
<kosh> when tests take hours to run it is easy to justify a vastly more powerful machine
<kosh> since you get a lot more work done in a day, so you get the contracts done faster etc
<dein> hi
<Chozabu> when you CBA to get a job, its hard to justifiy a powerful machine, but it is very relaxing :
<Chozabu> :)
<Nirvana> #kubuntu-offtopic guys.... and speaking of RAM, how can I put some RAM in an old laptop with 192mb? I know where it goes, but I don't know how to remove the old RAM to put the new stuff in, it seems like it's glue in there.
<Chozabu> saving up from part time jobs a lil
<Chozabu> haha, sorry
<dein> i installed xubuntu-desktop, and ran xfce, but the panels are missing from it
<dein> any idea what's wrong?
<kosh> CBA?
<kosh> Nirvana: you probably can't
<Chozabu> CBA=CantBeArsed...
<Tommy2k4> Nirvana,  maybe there's some clips to either side of it
<Nirvana> maybe time to take a picture?
<Nirvana> this computer was refurished by a friend of my parents
<Nirvana> he added 64mb/ram to the existing 128, so there must be a way
<crimsun> dein: from Kubuntu?
<dein> yes
<Tommy2k4> if all fails just force it out :p
<crimsun> dein: you're lucky Xfce even started successfully. Did you move ~/.gtkrc-2.0 out of the way?
<dein> ????????
<dein> no
<Tommy2k4> does "syslogd 1.4.1#17ubuntu7: restart." get added to /var/log/messages while booting up instead of while shutting down?
<dein> i dont have a .gtkrc in my home folder
<crimsun> dein: ~/.gtkrc-2.0, not ~/.gtkrc
<dein> i dont have either
<dein> last .g file is /.gstreamer-0.10
<dein> should i install gtkrc-2.0?
<zorglu1> Tommy2k4: do 'uname -r' to get the kernel version
<Tommy2k4> 2.6.15-25-386
<Tommy2k4> does "syslogd 1.4.1#17ubuntu7: restart." get added to /var/log/messages while booting up instead of while shutting down?
<zorglu1> Tommy2k4: then grep for this number in the /var/log/messages, it got added each time a kernel boot
<zorglu1> Tommy2k4: i think it is when shutting down
<biffhero> tommy: what is the timestamp on it?  is it close to the time that the other stuff got added?
<biffhero> tommy2k4: i also presume it is when shuting down.
<zorglu1> Tommy2k4: yep the timestamp will help you
<dein> can anyone help?
<Tommy2k4> from the timestamp and the stuff that gets added after makes me think its while booting up
<svivian> Has anyone else noticed that some major packages in Dapper install fine, but never show up on the k menu?
<Tommy2k4> even after reboot?
<zorglu1> Tommy2k4: ok dump the stuff then
<svivian> I just installed GIMP and Dia, and neither one shows up in the menu. Xscreensaver did the same thing.
<Tommy2k4> k ill just do the stuff after the last rebot
<Tommy2k4> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16569
<Tommy2k4> 20:40:15 must be when i boot after the crash
<Tommy2k4> as u can see theres no errors before/during the crash
<Tommy2k4> ignoring the smb errors that is
<negocio> i need to run dos programs
<pike_> dosbox?
<negocio> i try it but need another
<biffhero> freedos
<negocio> where i get it?
<BKaj> ack
<BKaj> godamn this pisses me off ! WTF is with this ?
<svivian> BKaj: What's going on?
<negocio> i need another
<zorglu1> Tommy2k4: SET: Misaligned resource pointer: seems to be related to acpi, you should try the kernel boot option which are 'safer'
<zorglu1> Tommy2k4: keeping looking at your messages
<BKaj> I have to hit the sapcebar before I begin typing in this client or the first letter is dropped
<negocio> i try vmware but it doesnt run on my machine
<BKaj> spacebar
<zorglu1> Tommy2k4: safer = noacpi noapm etc...
<negocio> please need help
<Kr4t05> !mp3
<BKaj> xchat works ok , but I prefer this
<ubotu> For lots of multimedia issues this page has the useful information you want: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  see also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - Please use free formats: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<negocio> im using acctually dosbox, but its slowly
<negocio> i need another one
<svivian> BKaj: This being Konversation?
<BKaj> yes svivian
<Tommy2k4> kernel boot option? is that on the grub menu where i can choose to boot into windows
<zorglu1> Tommy2k4: yep i dont see anything that bad in it. so if i where you i would try to boot with 'safer' boot option
<Tommy2k4> kkj
<BKaj> I made some changes to my keyboard
<zorglu1> Tommy2k4: yep the boot option have to be set in grub menu
<negocio> how can i speed up my kubuntu
<negocio> i have a k6 350 and 256ram
<Tommy2k4> k ill reboot into kernel mode
<pike_> negocio: install xubuntu? :)
<negocio> i try it
<Tommy2k4> then ill try to compile amarok 1.4.1 since it crashed during compile last time
<BKaj> ow
<negocio> but it have a bad translation
<omeow> Still the same problem, Tommy2k4? =/
<om_> how do i check how much space i have left on my hdd?
<zorglu1> Tommy2k4: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-185070.html seems related
<pike_> om_: df -h
<cps1966> df
<om_> thanks!
<negocio> pike, i try but i speak spanish, and xfce have a bad trasnlation
<zorglu1> Tommy2k4: he did noacpi
<omeow> om_: You could also refer to kinfocenter
<negocio> how can i disable starting services to speed up my kubuntu
<negocio> i love kubuntu
<Kr4t05> amarok won't play MP3s, and I have libxine-extracodecs
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> i think u need to install something like lame-dev
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> i think thats what the lib is called
<Tommy2k4> zorglu1, so i need to add a --noacpi option to grub.conf (if one doesnt exist already)
<Kr4t05> liblame-dev
<zorglu1> Tommy2k4: unsure about the way to add it
<zorglu1> Tommy2k4: booting my ubuntu to watch :)
<Tommy2k4> wheres grub.conf
<cps1966> Tommy2k4: in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<zorglu1> Tommy2k4: /boot/grub
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> negocio: run kcontrol go to system admininst / system services
<zorglu1> Tommy2k4: apparently the last kernel seems to have issue as you are clearly not the only one to have this issue
<zorglu1> Tommy2k4: you may try another kernel, an older one, maybe
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> what issues
<zorglu1> n0ctuRnaL-fieNd: random freeze http://www.ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-185070.html
<svivian> Has anyone else noticed that some major packages in Dapper install fine, but never show up on the k menu?
<Tommy2k4> in my menu.lst there is 2 kernels, kernel 2.6.15-25-386 and kernel 2.6.15-23-386
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> possibly on some systems , its been working well on my system
<negocio> where is kcontrol
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> alt+F2 , type kcontrol ,hit enter
<Tommy2k4> would the -23 be old enough to make a difference zorglu1 ?
<Kr4t05> amarok still will not play MP3s with libxine-extracodecs or liblame-dev
<negocio> ok, i found it
<zorglu1> Tommy2k4: ok in my kubuntu /boot/grub/menu.lst i have a line looking like "# kport=...... acpi=offf noapic nolacpi"
<zorglu1> Tommy2k4: dunno it doesnt hurt to try :)
<zorglu1> Tommy2k4: acpi=off i meant
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> Kr4t05: are u using the default install amarok?
<Kr4t05> yes.
<Tommy2k4> mine doesnt have that
<zorglu1> Tommy2k4: add the "acpi=off noapic nolapic" at the end of you kopt line
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> !mp3
<word> zorglu1: That line is commented out
<ubotu> For lots of multimedia issues this page has the useful information you want: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  see also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - Please use free formats: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Kr4t05> n0tcuRnaL, I've done that already
<edu> Hey guys, i have a problem about kiomodules :-S
<zorglu1> word: this seems like a script parsing those
<word> zorglu1: If it is it's a bug in the script not a problem in the menus.list
<zorglu1> Tommy2k4: if you dont have those kopt stuff, add that directly at the end of the line 'kernel /root/vmlinuz.....'
<zorglu1> word: you didnt follow the whole discusion, did you ? :)
<Tommy2k4> kernel		/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.15-25-386 root=/dev/hda2 ro quiet splash noacpi
<zorglu1> Tommy2k4: yep that the one
<Tommy2k4> oki
<zorglu1> Tommy2k4: append 'acpi=off noapic nolapic'
<negocio> ok i get it
<negocio> now
<negocio> i have a problem
<edu> i have a problem that says "the module screen couldn't been loaded" does anyone know how to fix it?
<zorglu1> Tommy2k4: when you will reboot, grub can let you display the boot option, check there are there
<Tommy2k4> ok so it says
<Tommy2k4> kernel		/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.15-25-386 root=/dev/hda2 ro quiet splash apci=off noapic nolapic
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> Kr4t05:i istalled the extra codecs and the lame-dev , then i compiled the 141beta , it works well, not sure whats wrong with ur player , does it play anything?
<zorglu1> Tommy2k4: acpi=off and not apci=off :)
<Tommy2k4> oki
<Fiya_werkin> hey has anyone used e17 on dapper?
<zorglu1> Tommy2k4: while at it, do it for both kernel
<Tommy2k4> i should also point out that both kernels have a recovery mode aswell
<Tommy2k4> recovery doesnt say "quiet splash" just says single
<word> zorglu1: Nope and i'm just waking up :D
<zorglu1> Tommy2k4: yep those you dont care. the 'single' mode is only for very low level recovery
<Tommy2k4> k
<mauz> se
<Tommy2k4> k time to reoot
<Tommy2k4> reboot*
<Tommy2k4> will i notice anything different in noacpi mode
<zorglu1> Tommy2k4: ok dont forget to check the boot option in grub
<Tommy2k4> ya
<zorglu1> Tommy2k4: nope, but lets hope the SET: Misaligned resource pointer will disapears from /var/log/messages
<Tommy2k4> k
<Tommy2k4> bye xx
<zorglu1> hope i see you agin :)
<Tommy2k4> me too lol
<Tommy2k4> well i survived
<zorglu1> so ?
<Tommy2k4> what error am i meant to be looking for again the the log?
<negocio> i need to run a Dos program, i try dosbox, but its slowly, how about another to run foxpro for DOS?
<zorglu1>           Misaligned Resource Pointer <- Tommy2k4
<zorglu1> negocio: tryied qemu ? i never used it but it is known to be stable and like 1-2time the native speed
<edu> how can i delete a module? :-O
<Tommy2k4> nope its gone :D
<Tommy2k4> nothing about acpi at all in the log now
<zorglu1> Tommy2k4: ok now you wait and pray for 'not hanging' moment :()
<Tommy2k4> yep
<Tommy2k4> how can i stop this bluetooth stuff from coming on when i bootup
<Tommy2k4> cos i dont have bluetooth in this pc and i never will
<zorglu1> Tommy2k4: dunno . i have this too
<zorglu1> edu: i guess you mean unload a kernel module, do 'sudo rmmod your_module_name'
<negocio> whre i get qemu
<zorglu1> !qemu
<ubotu> qemu is an emulator you can use to run another operating system - see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WindowsXPUnderQemuHowTo
<zorglu1> see you can even run xp :)
<Tommy2k4> time to try and compile amarok again
<zorglu1> yep stress the beast and see how it move :)
<negocio> ok, thanks
<negocio> im tring it
<DaSkreech> zorglu1: It' runs twice as fast as native speed?
<mauz> WTF
<mauz> Amarok Crash
<Tommy2k4> amarok crashes whenever i try to play a wma
<Tommy2k4> it played wma fine until i upgaded to 1.4
<Tommy2k4> same engine, same output
<zorglu1> DaSkreech: nope twice slower
<zorglu1> Tommy2k4: #amarok will help you on this one :)
<DaSkreech> zorglu1: so it's 1-.5 times as fast
<Tommy2k4> i wish
<Tommy2k4> ive tried there loads of times
<Tommy2k4> and they have that dumb bot
<Tommy2k4> ima try compiling 1.4.1 beta see if that fixes it
<zorglu1> Tommy2k4: ok
<mauz> Use Kaffeine
<thompa> hi, I cant seem to use qsynaptics anymore
<thompa> it worked fine before to disable touchpad, now all is grayed out
<thompa> it says synaptic touchpad driver not installed, but i never uninstalled it
<scott_> what do you guys think of krusader? should i ditch conquerer for it?
<mathio> hello, i have problems installing kubuntu on laptop
<mathio> it just stucks when clicking on "install" icon on desktop
<mathio> the CD  drive is still reading CD but nothing happens
<mathio> anyone experienced similar problems yet?
<scott_> did it happen after partitioning?
<driz> its going to be slow
<driz> oops sorry
<mathio> no, i just inserted live cd - it loaded ant now its stuck
<mathio> i cant even move cursor... now the "install" disapered (after about half an hour)
<mathio> is it possible my laptop isnt supported by kubuntu? compaq armada with intel celeron
<mathio> omg noone can help me on this? :(
<driz> the CD will be slow let it seat for a couple minutes
<driz> then try the install again
<mathio> it is running for half an hour :(
<mathio> can i install kubuntu via LAN or from USB?
<driz> from USB ya
<mathio> how?
<driz> you'll have to google it
<driz> i forgot the link
<mathio> okay
<relix> is it possible to install linux first, and after that install windows?
<relix> on a differint partition
<Hawkwind> Anything is possible, but it sure is difficult to install Windows last
<scott_> easier to do other way round
<relix> I've heard stories of windows ruining the linux's installed
<Hawkwind> Best to install it first by all means
<relix> awww, ok then ;)
<Tommy2k4> amarok still crashing with 1.4.1 when i open a wma :(
<omeow> Tommy2k4: which wma file are you trying to play?
<Tommy2k4> any
<omeow> Got a link?
<scott_> Tommy2k4: you got correct codecs installed?
<Tommy2k4> nope
<Tommy2k4> yep
<Tommy2k4> cos it played fine before i upgraded to 1.4
<scott_> might be a bug in 1.4
<Tommy2k4> well its still in 1.4.1 beta then
<scott_> still very much beta software iirc
<Tommy2k4> 1.4 is stable
<Tommy2k4> 1.4.1 is beta
<scott_> :O
<Tommy2k4> i tried the beta to see if it fixed the bug but it didnt
<scott_> thought 1.4 was still beta :)
<scott_> :(
<driz> lol
<leigh_> help
<leigh_> help
<leigh_> help
<leigh_> help
<leigh_> help
<driz> stop SPAMMING!!!
<Hawkwind> leigh_: Please stop
<Hawkwind> leigh_: Just ask your question
<BKaj> howdy
<cps1966> call 911 for help
<BKaj> works fer me :)
<leigh_> i live in the uk so i'll have to use 999
<driz> ok
<scott_> leigh stop givin us uk'ers a bad name ;)
<leigh_> yeah i am
<BKaj> too late scott_
<scott_> hehe7
<leigh_> who has kubuntu installed?
<scott_> me
<driz> all of us i presume
<driz> me
<leigh_> some may have ubuntu
<BKaj> has anyone been able to use the latest K3b vers in Kubuntu 6.06 AMD64?
<leigh_> what do you gusy think of it?
<leigh_> i have
<leigh_> i got k3b v0.12.14
<scott_> kubuntu > ubuntu4
<BKaj> I have it as well, not too bad except for the dvd codecs and  I haven'y even tried dvd shrink yet :)
<scott_> installs less programs and is just generally nicer
<driz> I haven't need blank CDs and a files to burn
<leigh_> i agree scott
<BKaj> leigh_: in kubuntu ?
<leigh_> yes i am
<driz> hungry BRB
<BKaj> how about the latest one leigh_?
<Fiya_werkin> you can use gnome apps and kde apps in the other environment as long as everythings installed right?
<leigh_>  i got k3b v0.12.14
<Fiya_werkin> or will only some work
<leigh_> i used pakage managemewnt to install it
<Hawkwind> All should work fine
<jeff_> how can I have the login screen show all the users, ike XP
<Fiya_werkin> so is there anything bad about installing ubuntu-desktop from kubuntu or vice versa, other than filesystem space?
<leigh_> you don't want it to look like xp
<jeff_> be back WC going to PK's
<BKaj> yeah I tried to get pkgmngmnt to do the 12.16 , but no luck
<ZomMes> hello
<ZomMes> can i ask something
<ZomMes> ?
<leigh_> if you like kde go with kubuntu, if u like gnome go with ubuntu
<DaSkreech> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<ZomMes> :)
<hccmqqr> hello!
<ZomMes> ok, how do i share files with windows users on an easy way?
<leigh_> samba
<ZomMes> ok
<hccmqqr> could somebody help me? i have kubuntu dapper on my computer, but i can't get dualscreen work?
<ZomMes> is there a x version of it?
<BKaj>  <---not a gnome fan
<ZomMes> i use kubuntu of course
<hccmqqr> kde<3
<leigh_> kubuntu ownz
<hccmqqr> has anyone of you got dualscreen work on kubuntu?
<driz> Kubuntu ROX
<leigh_> i have to option for a dual screen to work but have not tried it as i only have one screen
<hccmqqr> :\
<e0f> hello everybody, I have ubuntu dapper and Intel ipw3945. Everything works ok but when I try to use Kismet it gives me "unknown capture source type ipw3945 in source ipw3945,eth1,ipw3945" . Do you have some hints for me? Thanks very much
<hccmqqr> could somebody please help?
<gatekeeper> ZomMes: this is what I did after installing samba:
<gatekeeper> Select System Settings->Sharing (Internet & Network section).
<gatekeeper> Select File Sharing and 'add a folder', use the UI to quickly configure.
<robotgeek> hccmqqr: hmm, twin view. nope
<driz> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<holotone> This is probably a stupid question, but why can I find democracyplayer via apt-get, but not Adept? I was under the impression that Adept was simply a GUI for apt-get? Even with all repos enabled in Adept, I can still find quite a bit of stuff via apt-get that isn't available in adept.
<ZomMes> gatekeeper, and then they can connect to it with my ip i guess?
<hccmqqr> :\
<robotgeek> hccmqqr: no, that is incorrect
<hccmqqr> ?
<gatekeeper> ZomMes: probable :-)
<Tommy2k4> FFS
<Tommy2k4> kubuntu crashed for 6th time today
<gatekeeper> ZomMes: you are not going to share your PC on the internet are you?
<jedi__> hi again
<holotone> any ideas?
<gatekeeper> holotone: I use the cli and synaptic, don't like Adept
<Tommy2k4> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=204080 please help
<holotone> gatekeeper: Is there a reason that I wouldn't be able to see some packages via Adept?
<Tommy2k4> enable the extra repositories
<holotone> Doesn't Adept & apt-get use the same sources.list?
<gatekeeper> holotone: not really sure, I don't really use it, to me synaptic is much better
<holotone> I can see democracyplayer via apt-get, but not adept
<jeff_> ok, im back how can I get login to show all users with an icon
<holotone> Ok, I'll check into synaptic.
<BKaj> some distros don't have synaptic
<gatekeeper> holotone: yes Adept / Synaptic / apt all use the same list
<jedi__> I got a major crash while dl the java packages
<Tommy2k4> if kubuntu keeps crashing im gonna have to go back to windows :(
<holotone> weird.
<driz> NOOOOOO!!!!
<holotone> if life doesn't get better, I"m going to have to go back to jesus.
<hccmqqr> huoh
<driz> lol
<jedi__> on the way of reinstalling adept  i lost the adept updater
<ZomMes> gatekeeper: no i just want to share it with a friend in the same house through the router
<jedi__> , cant put i back
<Skizzo21> Hey everyone I just installed kubuntu but i cant get on to the internet
<jeff_> ???
<jedi__> how come??
<Skizzo21> haha no clue
<jedi__> you are chatting
<Skizzo21> i was hopin u guys would no
<Skizzo21> haha
<Skizzo21> i have lots of computer
<Skizzo21> s
<gatekeeper> ZomMes: that's ok :-)
<Skizzo21> ive never used linux before :'(
<DaSkreech> Skizzo21: How do you get onto the internet?
<jeff_> I'll ask again
<Skizzo21> through a router
<holotone> Skizzo21:  are you trying to connect via wireless or ethernet?
<Skizzo21> ethernet
<jeff_> how do i get all user to show on login scren
<jedi__> hey but how come you can chat with us??? and cant go on the net....
<Skizzo21> because i have a router and im on my windows computer ;-)
<jedi__> right
<jedi__> do you have ethernet  on you linux cmp?
<Skizzo21> yea
<jedi__> computer
<Skizzo21> its connected right now
<jedi__> ok
<relix> so... how big a partition should I make for kubuntu install?
<jeff_> can the linux ping the loop address
<jeff_> can it ping the it ip
<jeff_> can it ping the router
<jedi__> it should have detected it even with the router on....
<Skizzo21> how do i ping sorry this is literally my first time
<Skizzo21> haha this is like sex HAHA
<Skizzo21> sorry
<Skizzo21> continue
<jedi__> ping ""your ip"
<|lostbyte|> relix, >=3gb
<jedi__> in a console
<Antaran> good day, I'm new to kubuntu, can I synchronize my iPaq with a KDE kalendar, tasks, email etc, how?
<jeff_> terminal "ping 127.0.0.1
<Skizzo21> i have succesfully pinged it
<jeff_> ping the IP
<Skizzo21> oo ping my nic
<Skizzo21> hold on
<Skizzo21> success
<Skizzo21> that works
<jeff_> ok ping the router
<Skizzo21> that works
<jeff_> should work
<jedi__> oh shit i did not see the time... got to go to sleep damn it tmrw i have a big day at work!!
<jedi__> c ya all
<Skizzo21> opening konqueror now and testing www.cnn.com
<Skizzo21> An error occurred while loading http://www.cnn.com
<Skizzo21> Unkown host www.cnn.com
<driz> How do i remove wine in it there is the windows version of firefox i was trying to instal shockwave but i gave up?
<jeff_> can you send eamil
<jeff_> email
<Skizzo21> uhh i cant try?
<Skizzo21> can*
<jeff_> wierd
<jeff_> i don't know
<jeff_> try pinging google,com
<slow-motion> n8
<Skizzo21> unable to ping google
<jeff_> skizzo21 try ping google.com or something
<jeff_> sorry
<jeff_> something between router and modem
<Skizzo21> hmmmm
<Skizzo21> maybe my driver is messed up?
<Skizzo21> how do i like update a driver
<|lostbyte|> Skizzo21, can your other pc's access the internet
<Skizzo21> yes sir
<jeff_> duh
<jeff_> sorry
<negocio> ok, i have install qemu
<negocio> but
<driz> why is it when i Ping a website it just keeps going and going>
<driz> ?
<negocio> how can i run DOS in it?
<|lostbyte|> Skizzo21, coud you ping 72.14.207.99 ?
<Skizzo21> hey jeff.... can i update the driver somehow?
<Skizzo21> ill try now
<jeff_> linux does that
<jeff_> there is a command to stop it
<jeff_> but i dont know it
<jeff_> sorry dont know
<Skizzo21> lostbyte that is weird
<Skizzo21> i WAS able too
<Skizzo21> what IP is that?
<daiver> CTRL+C to stop it
<jeff_> thks
<daiver> np
<|lostbyte|> Skizzo21, Googles
<jeff_> worked
<daiver> ;)
<|lostbyte|> Skizzo21, if that worked.. you need to add dns to your resolve.conf in /etc/
<Skizzo21> how in gods name do i do that
<negocio> anyone have any idea making DOS work in qemu,
<negocio> how can i do that?
<jeff_> beyound me
<Skizzo21> wow that is interesting i can connect to websites by IP haha
<|lostbyte|> Skizzo21, kdesu kate /etc/resolv.conf
<Skizzo21> good thinking lostbyte
<jeff_> no DNS
<Skizzo21> is that a command or something?
<|lostbyte|> yes it is..
<negocio> help running dos in qemu, how?
<jeff_> will that update the dns
<|lostbyte|> ok ! now i want you to go on your windows pc.. and type in dos ifconfig /all
<Skizzo21> ipconfig?
<jeff_> iPconfig /all
<jeff_> if is linux
<|lostbyte|> opps yes ! ipconfig
<Skizzo21> haha aight i did thta
<Skizzo21> who is kate?
<jeff_> show DNS Servers
<|lostbyte|> Skizzo21, you will see dns there.. in windows..
<Skizzo21> uh huh
<negocio> pike, are you there?
<|lostbyte|> Skizzo21, Kate is a TextEditor
<Skizzo21> ok
<Skizzo21> shes up and i have my dns from my windows machine
<Skizzo21> whats next
<Tommy2k4> Partition 1 does not end on cylinder boundary.
<Tommy2k4> i get that for all 3 partitions
<Tommy2k4> is that bad
<Tommy2k4> (with fdisk)
<gatekeeper> Skizzo21: kate has also got a terminal which makes it very usefull
<|lostbyte|> Skizzo21, ok ! the format is  --------> nameserver <dns_ip>
<|lostbyte|> Skizzo21, and SAVE it !
<|lostbyte|> Skizzo21, Now Google.com in your browser will work..
<Skizzo21> *crosses fingers*
<jeff_> crossed
<Skizzo21> wait so once resolv.conf opens jus type  "nameserver <mydnsip?>
<negocio> can anyone help me?
<|lostbyte|> negocio, huh ? can we ?
<Skizzo21> lostbyte is that what I should do?
<|lostbyte|> yes.. replacing that with the dns_ip [and no quote] 
<jeff_> i think he means the DNS address you saw
<franz> I'm trying to install kubuntu on a pc with no success:
<negocio> yes please
<negocio> i need to run dos en qemu
<negocio> i have instal qemu
<negocio> i was tringy
<Skizzo21> okay i went to "start" whatever its called and hit  run command... and typed  "kdesu kate /ect/reolv.conf"
<negocio> but my image doesnt have a bootable os
<|lostbyte|> franz, DOS !! What is that :P
<negocio> Disk Operating System
<franz> it's nearly finished the process, but "hardware configuration" is like blocked at 94% since  15 mins
<Skizzo21> i then was given an empty text and typed   "   nameserver <192.168.1.1> and hit save
<relix> ok thanks lostbyte
<|lostbyte|> Skizzo21, "etc"
<negocio> i have a prices list make in DOS and i have to run it
<Skizzo21> yea sorry i meant etc***
<|lostbyte|> Skizzo21, no need for "<>"
<Skizzo21> o
<Skizzo21> SUCCESS
<Skizzo21> I LOVE YOU GUYS!
<franz> |lostbyte|, what you meant before?
<negocio> question: how can i run DOS with qemu?
<Tommy2k4> kubuntu has crashed for the 7th time today :(
<Skizzo21> time to test my wireless card :'( brb
<Tommy2k4> next time im going back to windows
<robotgeek> Tommy2k4: it cant hard lock, can it?
<|lostbyte|> franz, that was for negocio lolz..
<jeff_> good stuff
<Skizzo21> lostbyte im trying to learn here ... so when you get a chance can u explain what opening kate did exactly.....? whenever u get a chance
<franz> ah ok
<Tommy2k4> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=204080 theres my problem
<gatekeeper> Tommy2k4: you sure you haven't got a hardware problem?
<|lostbyte|> franz, Pls explain "no success" ?
<|lostbyte|> Skizzo21, kate is a text editor like notepad
#kubuntu 2006-06-27
<franz> anyone has an idea what to do when installation is stuck at 94% of hardware configuration since 15 mins?
<|lostbyte|> Skizzo21, kdesu is a utility to open kate in root.
<Skizzo21> and i edited that one file
<robotgeek> Tommy2k4: sorry, no idea what causes that. not my area of expertise
<gatekeeper> |lostbyte|: that a bit of an insult to kate :-)
<|lostbyte|> franz, did you check your cd with md5sum ?
<Tommy2k4> whats the console command to find out monitors vert/horiz refresh rate
<|lostbyte|> gatekeeper, Made it simple to him.. i know :P
<robotgeek> Tommy2k4: maybe xdpyinfo, not sure. dont have access to machine right now
<|lostbyte|> Tommy2k4, Cant !
<franz> yes indeed! |lostbyte| i'm new to kubuntu but not to linux.  not an expert though
<Tommy2k4> |lostbyte|, im pretty certain ive did it before
<Skizzo21> wow my wireless card worked right away :-)!!!!!
<gatekeeper> |lostbyte|: just pulling your leg :-)
<|lostbyte|> :)
<|lostbyte|> Tommy2k4, did what ?
<Tommy2k4> found out vert/horiz refresh rates from console
<Skizzo21> aight now i have a really really hard question...... my display seems kinda ... blehhhh ... this is an old laptop and it jus seems like the refresh rate is kinda crappy... any suggestions?
<franz> |lostbyte|, kubutu works fine from cd.  installation is faulty
<gatekeeper> |lostbyte|: It's good in here, I can help folks where I can and learn at the same time :-)
<Tommy2k4> robotgeek, thats not it :(
<jeff_> jlosbyte--can you tell me how tp make the login screen show all the User
<mta`chrono> Hello. Sorry, I've a problem. And the problem is that I don't know where is the problem.... KDE is able to play sounds, but certain musik players like amaroK and XMMS can't play anything..... :S
<|lostbyte|> jeff_, i think i did it before by changing the login interface throught kcontrol..
<negocio> CAN ANYONE HELP ME MAKING DOS WORK WITH QEMU?
<svivian> franz: Have you tried doing the install from the text installer instead of the desktop? When I did that, I got a cleaner install
<gatekeeper> franz: I had exactly the same problem with a dodgy maxtor HDD, swapped it for a seagate, installed like a dream
<robotgeek> negocio: caps is rude
<negocio> ok
<negocio> sorry
<negocio> can anyone help me with DOS in qemu
<robotgeek> negocio: have you looked at the qemu wiki article?
<|lostbyte|> negocio, CAPS pls. Try #qemu
<negocio> i need to run foxpro for DOS
<svivian> mta`chrono: Try turning off the KDE sound. Sometimes it prevents the media players from running
<robotgeek> uggh!
<robotgeek> anyways, have fun!
<mta`chrono> okay...
<franz> svivian, thanks for suggestion. I always suspected that programmers have something against graphics environments and write better code for console....
<negocio> im looking in the wiki
<|lostbyte|> gatekeeper, I hate to learn alone too.. thats why i read irc's :)
<negocio> but it seems to i have to install dos from a cd or floppy first
<negocio> but there is a fuction to emulate a fat disk froma a directory
<negocio> thats great
<negocio> speccially if i have no way to copy content to the image file
<franz> gatekeeper, can't buy a new hdd.... lack of money you know...
<|lostbyte|> negocio, <dignome> is trying to help you.. tell him..
<gatekeeper> franz: try badblocks on it to make sure it is alright. the other installer svivian told you about might help
<Skizzo21> does anyone know why my display seems kinda of crappy... like there are lines and jus kinda blurry when i move an icon or what not
<gatekeeper> franz: good luck, got to go now
<|lostbyte|> gatekeeper, tc :)
<TheHighChild> Anyone running an IBM Thinkpad?
<ZomMes> ok, how do I share a certain directory with Samba/Smb4K?
<Skizzo21> i M
<Skizzo21> I AM*
<TheHighChild> Skizzo21: Any idea why I would stop having sound after enabling the suspend to ram?
<|lostbyte|> ZomMes, kcontrol > internet & network
<jeff_> jlostbyte--can you tell me where in control
<Skizzo21> haha sorry i have been running linux for about 6 mins now
<jeff_> your doing good
<LiteHedded> how do I kill everything related to kde?
<LiteHedded> there's lots of k* processes I don't want running
<|lostbyte|> jeff_, control ?
<jeff_> Kcontrol
<TheHighChild> Skizzo21: lol, no man
<jeff_> for login scren
<Dsa411> hey i am trying to install wine using wines instructions but i am gettin a 404 error any one know of an alternative method?
<TheHighChild> jeff 'sudo /etc/init.d/kdm stop"
<jeff_> to add user to login screen?
<Skizzo21> anyone know why my display is crappy ????
<TheHighChild> Skizzo21: Probably need video driers
<TheHighChild> drivers*
<|lostbyte|> Skizzo21, Screenshot pls ?
<jeff_> skizzo-- make sure you have right drivers
<Skizzo21> how do i update them or what not?
<svivian> Skizzo21: Do you have a graphics card, and what driver are you using for it. Also, if you have an LCD, you may not be running it at the optimal resolution (most run best at 1280x1024)
<|lostbyte|> Dsa411, apt-get install wine after adding the repos.
<Skizzo21> this is a really old thinkpad 600x
<LiteHedded> the kdm process has stopped but there are lots of processes still running
<LiteHedded> that start with k
<|lostbyte|> LiteHedded, like ?
<LiteHedded> ksoftirqd
<LiteHedded> kblockd
<Dsa411> lostbyte i try that and i get a "/main/binary-amd64/Packages.gz  404 Not Found"
<LiteHedded> khelper
<jeff_> thehighchild--will that add user to login screen?
<TheHighChild> Skizzo21: What video card does it have?
<LiteHedded> kjournald
<LiteHedded> etc
<Skizzo21> uhhhh
<Skizzo21> lol
<|lostbyte|> Dsa411, Did you add the repos ?
<Skizzo21> linux detected one for it
<TheHighChild> jeff_: Not sure what you mean by that. Can you explain?
<Dsa411> yea in the package manager
<jeff_> i want to see a list of user on the login screen---like I dare say XP
<Skizzo21> hey guys whats the eqivelent to an EXE on linux?
<jeff_> have little girl user
<LiteHedded> no way to kill it?
<Tommy2k4> i think u just made me realise something
<Tommy2k4> oops
<Tommy2k4> but
<jeff_> skizzo there isnt one
<gil> i need some help with my screensavers
<Tommy2k4> i just did a command to enable the swap cos a thread on ubuntuforums said that could stop the crashing
<|lostbyte|> jeff_, kcontrol > system administration > login manager
<Tommy2k4> and since i did that xmms wont play sound anymore
<TheHighChild> Skizzo21: There is no executables that do everything. '.deb' packages do come close though.
<gil> can someone tell me why they only appear on 1/3 of the screen
<Skizzo21> weirddddddddddddd
<jeff_> must be missing someyhing I have been ther, but thks
<Skizzo21> if i downloaded this program that was *.tar.gz and i extracted it all and it gave me   (2)   *.pl files how would i use what the guy wrote
<jeff_> skizzo21--no file ext
<Skizzo21> (3)**
<|lostbyte|> gil, what screensaver, kde's ?
<gil> yes
<jeff_> thanks guys it's been fun but time to eat dinner.
<TheHighChild> Is that python Skizzo21?
<|lostbyte|> gil, gl ones ?
<gil> i know i h screensavers only run on part of the screens
<Skizzo21> highchild... friendly reminder 15 mins now running linux for first time :-(
<Skizzo21> i have no idea what im doing
<Skizzo21> lol
<gil> sorry yes....GL
<TheHighChild> Skizzo21: What app are you trying to run?
<jeff_> skizzo21---you arent a linux user until you kill your install several times
<Skizzo21> lol
<Skizzo21> its a wep security program
<jeff_> im still on the way, trying to kill this one
<jeff_> bye
<TheHighChild> Skizzo21: Can you give me the name? I want to google it and see if I can help you more after reading the readme
<Skizzo21> sure do you mind if I pm you sir?
<gil> lostbyte: i know my GL works...i cant figure out whats wrong with these screensavers
<TheHighChild> Skizzo21: not at all
<Skizzo21> poop im unregistered
<franz> which program can i use from kubuntu live to test a hdd for bad blocks ?
<Skizzo21> let me register real quick
<Skizzo21> or could u PM me?
<|lostbyte|> gil, Its hard to tell..
<TheHighChild> franz: You can use the fsck command to check for disk errors.
<Skizzo21> lol highchild let me figure out how to register
<ScottLand> aight
<ScottLand> hold on
<TheHighChild> Skizzo21: Ok man, I will brb in about 5 though. Feel free to have your way with my PM until then
<ScottLand> lol i will
<franz> TheHighChild, from a console using kubuntu live?
<|lostbyte|> franz, that would be safe.
<whizz-> might not be the right channel to ask this in, but does anybody know a site ripper for kde?
<gil> you know what would be so super....if i can get this freaking toshiba to go into suspend mode...
<gil> anyone?
<|lostbyte|> whizz-, wget.
<gil> i have been at that for about 2 months now
<h3sp4wn> whizz: wget --mirror
<franz> ok thanks |lostbyte| . btw now grub is not working and I can't even access the old win98 i have on another disk
<|lostbyte|> gil, i belive on laptop comaptuble sites they have walkthrought for these stuff.
<whizz-> thx |lostbyte| and h3sp4wn
<|lostbyte|> franz, ubuntu's wiki explains how to get back the grub.. with the cd.
<gil> can you tell me what you speak of ?
<|lostbyte|> just search for grub there..
<franz> Another question: from kubuntu live, how can I access my hdds?  I can see them but when I try to mount them it says they are not in fstab or mtab.....
<|lostbyte|> gil, which model ?
<gil> toshiba m40x
<|lostbyte|> franz, "when I try to mount them" HOW ?
<macd> If kinfocenter shows a usb network adapter, is there any reason that ifconfig/iwconfig would not show it?
<Hawkwind> Anyone know of a source for Kubuntu to get audacious ?  Seems I've got multi/universe and many others but none seem to have audacious
<franz> can' remember the name of the utility |lostbyte|.... it's on the tray of kubuntu live
<|lostbyte|> macd, yes ! because one shows the info of the hardware and one showes you that its up and working.
<franz> can't
<macd> ahh, so I should be installing drivers or the appropriate kernel module to support the chipset.
<franz> sorry but the computer with the problems is in another room.... not running kubuntu on this one i'm using now
<|lostbyte|> franz, didt use live.. but like every live cd. it makes those links in fstab already..
<|lostbyte|> macd, yes.
<ScottLand> Does kubuntu run off a registery... or can i just copy all these files to another harddrive on the same computer and be fine???
<macd> gotcha prism2, wlan-ng ? and can you still pull firmware with wlan-ng ?
<|lostbyte|> ScottLand, good one.. i think yes it would be fine.. and do change the grub settings..
<franz> |lostbyte|, the utility i'm talking about is something like "storage media" if i can remeber well
* macd just mounts /home on another partition and reinstalls at will
<franz> it shows my two disks.
<franz> but if i try to mount them from there it says they are not in fstab
<|lostbyte|> franz, huh ! looks like it simply detects the new drives..
<franz> well, what should i do to use them?
<|lostbyte|> franz, Have you checked /media/ to see if they are'nt mounted already.. ?
<franz> they are not mentioned in /media |lostbyte|
<|lostbyte|> franz, then i guess, add them to fstab or do a direct mount from commandline.
<franz> will go to try |lostbyte|
<|lostbyte|> ok..
<spik> Can some one explain this whole respitory thing to me?
<spik> I do not understand it at all
<spik> for example when I type -> deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/amarok-14 dapper main
<spik> why do I have to put dapper and main there?
<Blissex> spik: thats not right....
<spik> if I put something else will it work?
<DaSkreech> spik: Dapper says which version of the Distro you are using
<Blissex> spik: what are you trying to get explained?
<spik> uhh
<DaSkreech> main is the classification of the programs that you will have access to
<spik> why I have to put dapper and main at the end
<spik> will it work if I put something else?
<DaSkreech> Well that depends
<|lostbyte|> spik, its an info file not a command. so its listed in order for apt-get to understand and update.
<DaSkreech> on if you are using something else :)
<DaSkreech> spik: If you are using edgy then you would replace dapper with edgy
<Hawkwind> Also, can someone tell me if there is a skip.list file of some sort that I can add app names to so that when I do an apt-get upgrade they do NOT get updated ?
<LjL> spik: there are four repositories for dapper. "dapper", which is the primary one; "dapper-updates", which contains bugfixes; "dapper-security", which contains security patches; "dapper-backports", which contains packaged ported back from the next (experimental) version.  Each of these has four parts: "main" (main packages), "restricted" (prioprietary drivers, mostly), "universe" (packages mantained by the community), "multiverse" (packages that 
<LjL> s)
<DaSkreech> Hawkwind: You can hold them in aptitude AFAIK
<|lostbyte|> spik, No ! each colume has a meaning.. dont mix or change them unless you know ..
<Hawkwind> DaSkreech: Isn't aptitude GUI ?
<DaSkreech> Hawkwind: Nope
<spik> ok, I think I'm getting it
<|lostbyte|> Hawkwind, Hai ! I didt know you were here.. lolz
<LjL> Hawkwind: no, it's got a text-mode user interface though
<Blissex> spik:  the paths in the 'deb' line are constructed in two different ways, but the principle is the same.
<Hawkwind> DaSkreech: Ummm, how would I do it with aptitude ?  I'm new to Ubuntu and come from Mandriva and we had /etc/urpmi/skip.list file to add them to
<cps1966> i know you can in synaptic
<Hawkwind> |lostbyte|: Hey there.  Yeah I've left Mandriva permanently :P
<DaSkreech> Hawkwind: man aptitude and then do a search for hold
<Raito> So I have a widescreen laptop. When playing full screen games the thing is stretched causing it to look extreemly bad. How would I make full screen be in an exact 800 x 600 aspect ratio? So that there would be void on the sides of the screen?
<|lostbyte|> Hawkwind, Thats nice.. Glade your here..
<Frederick> folks anyone else feeling eclipse is DAMM slow under kubuntu?
<min> hey
<min> I have a question
<Blissex> spik: one type of path is for Debian-release-style repositories, the other is for simple-directory repositories.
<min> is there a special way to reboot kubuntu?
<DaSkreech> Logout?
<LjL> min: "Log out" and then "Reboot"?
<LjL> "Restart computer", actually
<|lostbyte|> min, make a shortcut on your desktop with command kdesu reboot
<notand> min: shutdown -r now
<LjL> notand: that's not necessarily good advice.
<LjL> KDE would usually like to know that it's going to be shut down.
<notand> you're right
<min> cuz everytiem I reboot
<min> everytime I reboot
<min> U know the bootscreen?
<LjL> yeah...?
<min> the blue bar with the black background with kubuntu on the top?
<LjL> ... yeah.
<min> first it loads
<min> then it comes up again
<|lostbyte|> bootscreen.. never seen that for a while..
<min> then the bootscreen freezes
<min> so Im forced to turn off
<word> can you mount a partition to a directory that already has contents?
<min> and reinstall kubuntu for the 3rd time
<|lostbyte|> word, good one.. never tried..
<svivian> min: you have a problem with a video driver. When you get that, hit ctrl-f1, log in, get root, and do a dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<DaSkreech> word: Yes
<min> thanks
<DaSkreech> word: Oh wait... no
<min> Ill tyr it right away
<word> DaSkreech: ...argh false hopes :P
<|lostbyte|> DaSkreech, :P
<|lostbyte|> word, try !
<|lostbyte|> word, love to know..
<LjL> you're lucky anyway, i don't *get* the splash screen at shutdown
<DaSkreech> word: Why on earth would you want to do that?
<LjL> well admittedly it does reboot for me, though
<|lostbyte|> DaSkreech, CAnt say ! maybe he is not no earth..
<word> I want to have my personal files IE videos music etc. from my homedir on a seperate partition and share them between 2 distros of linux
<notand> hm i sometimes get the splash screen at shutdown, seems random
<|lostbyte|> word, smb ?
<word> ?
<|lostbyte|> word, how are you sharing ?
<|lostbyte|> word, opps ! miss read..
<word> lol same hd :P
<|lostbyte|> word, you can ! but why mount to a dir with files..
<word> because like say i have the directories videos music text files in my home/word/ dir and I want to have those same files in /home/word on suse but I don't want to share the configuration files between the two distros so I don't want the whol /home/word dir to be shared
<min> no
<min> not at shut down
<min> I get it when I reboot
<min> and it freezes
<min> well I did what u told me svian
<|lostbyte|> word, mount distro1 /home/word to distro2 /home/word/mp3/
<|lostbyte|> word, If your mounting home.. then all files will be mounted too..
<|lostbyte|> min, it freezes on which line ?
<min> no line
<BKaj> installed synaptic, but i can't get it to run as root ...how do I accomplish this ?
<Tommy2k4> whats the console command to find out what v/h refresh rates my monitor can handle
<|lostbyte|> min, OK ! when you shutdown throught power. and restart does it check your hd's for error ?
<svivian> min: you went through reconfiguring xserver?
<|lostbyte|> Tommy2k4, cant !
<Tommy2k4> im certain ive did it before thogh
<Tommy2k4> though*
<min> restart
<Ertain> I forgot how to unlock my pack database, since Adept froze up.
<min> and the bootscreen comes up
<min> and the lines finish
<min> and then it coems up again
<min> the bootscreen
<min> and it freezes on the boot screen
<Wodger> Bkaj it should ask you for your sudo password when you lauch the package manger
<notand> min: you could edit your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file manually and insert an open graphic driver and than reboot. i had a similar problem due to an broken closed nvidia driver
<|lostbyte|> Ertain, dpkg --configure -a
<min> how do I do that?
<|lostbyte|> Opps ! got to go..
<|lostbyte|> Night all :)
<BKaj> it doesn't ask me , the dialog tells me It's read only
<BKaj> Wodger
<min> I tried to edit my xorg file
<min> but I dont know what to put isnde it
<notand> what graphic card have you got?
<Ertain> Didn't work.  It says that database is locked by another user.  However, I'm the only user.
<min> Ig ot atoi
<Wodger> i've found the admin windows to be hit and miss to be honest
<min> ati radeo
<svivian> min: what ATI card
<Wodger> found some times a restart is needed
<min> radeon
<min> ati radeon its for the laptop
<BKaj>  Wodger, the distro didn't come synaptic, some suggested I DL it and install it with Adept
<min> its a 32 mb
<svivian> min: but which radeon? 9000? 9500?
<Wodger> yup same here
<svivian> min: how old is the laptoip?
<Tommy2k4> |lostbyte|, sudo ddcprobe | grep monitorrange
<Wodger> i installed synamptic
<notand> hm under Section "Device" , try a  Driver          "ati"
<min> eh
<Wodger> as kubuntu installs adept
<min> 1 year old
<min> 1.5 years old
<BKaj> Wodger: is it listed in the k-menu ?
<min> o yea
<Wodger> yes
<min> Im on two monitors if it helps
<BKaj> after install, cuz mine is not
<Wodger> mmm
<Wodger> i'd be tempted to remove and try again
<min> but the other monitor's broken
<BKaj> maybe I should just i=uninstall and try again
<min> so Im using an external monitor
<svivian> min: as notand said, look in the xorg.conf for the Device section, and see what driver it is using. When you went through the xserver reconfig, what driver did it suggest as the default?
<BKaj> yeah
<notand> gotta go, good luck min.
<min> ty
<min> thanks
<svivian> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your monitor, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<svivian> min: try that link the ubotu just put up. It should have good info for you on getting that card to work. Unfortunately, I have to go.
<min> k
<min> bye
<min> its a radeon mobility 9000
<min> ubotu
<min> that site is kinbda down
<Tommy2k4> 1024x768 makes my eyes bleed
<Tommy2k4> hmm now xmms and amarok wont play at all
<Tommy2k4> amarok wont even open
<Tommy2k4> and xmms freezes
<Tommy2k4> oo maybe its cos its trying to play a network share thats not turned on
<Tommy2k4> hopefully
<omeow> Tommy2k4: Do you really want to go through all this trouble to get your machine working?
<omeow> You've been at it the whole evening.
<Tommy2k4> would you rather go back to windows omeow ?
<omeow> For certain things I would yeah. But I don't want to start another holywar about that.
<Tommy2k4> lol
* DaSkreech takes out the OSS Cross
<omeow> Is there a reason why the kubuntu forums are so hidden?
<omeow> It takes like 5-6 clicks before I'm finally in the forums.
<min> how can I change my screen reso to 1024x768?
<min> its locked at 640x480
<DaSkreech> !resolution
<ubotu> x is the X Window System; it's the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart (GNOME), sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart (KDE) To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Wodger> monters contol pane?
<min> command not found
<min> Im on kubuntu
<min> nvm
<min> I got it
<min> yea
<min> it didnt work
<min> Im on two monitors
<min> on is broken
<min> and the another on eis fine
<min> I need to fix the one that works foine to 1024x768
<DaSkreech> Have you checked the wiki?
<min> yea
<min> the resolution wiki page is down
<min> can someone help me?
<Hawkwind> Can someone tell me why if I try to remove the Ubuntu nvidia packages that it wants to remove linux-386 and linux-686 ??  Aren't those my kernel packages that are installed ?
<min> hello?
<min> fuck
<min> can someone help me?
<Hawkwind> min: Watch the language please
<min> sorry
<Hawkwind> min: Patience man. People have lives and don't just sit and stare at IRC waiting on you to ask a question
<min> how would I chaneg my reso?
<min> sorry
<Hawkwind> Look in systemsettings maybe
<min> no
<min> its locked at 640x480
<min> Ill like to change it to 1024x768
<Hawkwind> min: Have you looked at your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file to see what it's set to there maybe ?
<min> I did chack but I have no clue what anything means ;] 
<min> Im on two monitors if it helps
<whizz-> is there a tool to search through text files?
<Hawkwind> grep
<Hawkwind> find
<Hawkwind> Not sure exactly what you mean by search tool for text files though
<whizz-> to search through the content of a batch of text files
<Healot> sed, awk, gawk, and perl (no exactly a text processor, but does it)
<Hawkwind> find and grep can do it along with what Healot stated
<h3sp4wn> grep is the obvious answer
<Hawkwind> Can someone tell me why if I try to remove the Ubuntu nvidia packages that it wants to remove linux-386 and linux-686 ??  Aren't those my kernel packages that are installed ?
<Healot> Hawkwind: meta package
<Healot> will be removed, but the actual kernel packages will not
<Hawkwind> Healot: So it's not going to break my system if I remove linux-386 and linux-686 ?
<whizz-> thx
<[Nirvana] > Hawkwind: no
<Healot> yes, if you're not upgrading kernel
<[Nirvana] > Hawkwind: but install 686 before you remove 386
<Hawkwind> Healot: I want to remove all the Ubuntu nvidia stuff and install the nvidia drivers from nvidia.com instead
<OOD> it's the same driver
<Hawkwind> [Nirvana] : I have linux-686 installed since I run an SMP/HT system
<Healot> sure, you can absolutely do that
<h3sp4wn> They are the same ones aren't tey ?
<OOD> the one in the repository and the one from the nvidia site is the same
<Hawkwind> h3sp4wn: No idea.  I thought the drivers came out on nvidia.com before Ubuntu packages them
<OOD> yea that one comes out first
<Hawkwind> So I want the nvidia.com stuff so that I can update or so that when I do an apt-get upgrade my nvidia drivers don't break with an update
<h3sp4wn> They will break more if you use the nvidia drivers
<Hawkwind> h3sp4wn: Ummm how so ?
<Hawkwind> h3sp4wn: I've used them for years in Mandriva without an issue
<Healot> Hawkwind: if you dont know what you're doing
<h3sp4wn> Everytime you have a kernel update you have to upgrade the module
<Hawkwind> Healot: Well I'm not a n00bie by no means
<Hawkwind> h3sp4wn: Right.  That's not a problem
<Hawkwind> h3sp4wn: Or an Xorg update for that matter
<h3sp4wn> If you use the ubuntu ones then it won't break when linux-restricted-modules is updated
<Hawkwind> h3sp4wn: What about if the kernel gets updated ?
<Healot> Hawkwind: I am not saying you're a noob
<h3sp4wn> then the restricted modules are updated before the metapackage is changed
<Healot> even experienced users f***ked up
<Hawkwind> h3sp4wn: My real question is, if a new kernel gets updated does the linux-restricted-modules come out at the same time for it ?
<h3sp4wn> before linux-image-x is updated then yes
<Hawkwind> Healot: Heh I know you weren't implying that.  Didn't mean to say it that way
<Hawkwind> h3sp4wn: But linux-image and linux-restricted come out at the same time ?
<h3sp4wn> Within half a day usually
<Hawkwind> I'm just not familiar with how Ubuntu does stuff quite yet
<Hawkwind> h3sp4wn: Ah ok.  Then I'll stick with what I have.  Thanks for the info
<h3sp4wn> usually the image goes in first but unless you manually install it then it won't get installed until linux-image-x is updated (which would be when the restricted modules are ready)
<h3sp4wn> (Only ever affected me once when I wanted a driver that was in a later kernel)
<h3sp4wn> (but needed it then to do something else)
<DaSkreech> Why Cant I Invert Selection in Konqueror?
<Healot> DaSkreech: you need to select the menu Select First
<DaSkreech> Healot: Huh?
<Healot> after entering the wildcard, then you can invert selection
<Healot> DaSkreech: just ignore me then :=
<DaSkreech> After I select some stuff Shouldn't Ctrl+* invert it?
<OOD> hmm, that works fine for me
<DaSkreech> Ok it started working again
<DaSkreech> X-Treme System Lag perhaps?
<OOD> kde's a bit buggy
<OOD> so it's probably some random bug somewhere or something
* DaSkreech takes out his Entomologist hat
<Silenced> hey all I just installed kubuntu desktop how do I remove all this gnome stuff is there a way to get rid of it all in one shot
<OOD> i had a bookmark with all the packages that made up gnome, so it was a matter of copy and paste
<OOD> but the bookmark is gone
<OOD> i'll try to the page if i can
<OOD> try to find*
<Healot> namely things that started with "G" and libgtk/libglib
<Silenced> that would be awesome thanks
<OOD> ah found it http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purekde
<Healot> damn, why not both? be greedy you little :=
<OOD> eh?
<DaSkreech> Healot: Like gwenview?
<Silenced> thanks OOD
<d_hollin> hey guys need some help with the repos need the non free ones
<OOD> Silenced: No problem :)
<bimberi> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<d_hollin> need list of repos
<DaSkreech> !tell d_hollin about repos
<Healot> in constrast gwenview isn't for Gnome :=
* DaSkreech grins
<Healot> should rename it to Kwenview
<Healot> Germans
<OOD> o.0
<Healot> no offence, KDE team are mainly Germans, which is Kool
<DaSkreech> kdefreak: Hooray!!!!!!
<OOD> lol
* DaSkreech throws Konfetti!!
<DaSkreech> kdefreak: Kome to Klimb the KDE Kabal!!
<kdefreak> ;)
<byen> hey guys
<kdefreak> hi
<byen> how can i find edit the startup programs on kde
<byen> and how can i disable auto-session saving
<Huahua> byen: run kcontrol
<Healot> byen: KDE Menu = > System Settings => KDE Component
<kdefreak> shoot brb have to switch
<Healot> Select "Session Manager"
<byen> I dont have kcontrol
<byen> ok got kcontrol
<byen> how can i disable adpet from loading on startup..? eveytime i get an update.. i have a hard crash
<byen> *adept
<gnomefreak> i guess im not using kde for a while :(
<Huahua> byen:
<DaSkreech> Boooooo!!!
<OOD> eh? what happened?
<gnomefreak> kde is missing something important
<OOD> whats that
<RadiantFire> gnomefreak: what is it missing?
<Huahua> byen: sudo rm  /usr/share/autostart/adept_notifier_auto.desktop
<gnomefreak> it dont boot
<RadiantFire> lol
<RadiantFire> yeah, thats something all right
<RadiantFire> why on earth doesn't it?
<gnomefreak> its missing kdelibbase and somehting else
<byen> Huahua: isnt there a graphical option
<RadiantFire> maybe you should try installing that silly!
<RadiantFire> byen: why does it hardcrash?
<Huahua> byen: I don't know
<gnomefreak> thats what i get for running kde  on edgy i guess
<RadiantFire> gnomefreak: yeah, they fixed gnome, silly devs prioritizing gnome :-)
<byen> RadiantFire: no ideal... adpet just hangs after dloading the updates
<gnomefreak> RadiantFire: it was the latest libqt3 updates
<OOD> edgy's in production already??
* gnomefreak fixed gnome
<RadiantFire> OOD: noooo!
<gnomefreak> OOD: no its broken
<gnomefreak> lol
<RadiantFire> you personally, thats cool :-)
<Healot> damn, developers
<gnomefreak> on my system
<RadiantFire> once they release an alpha or 2 I might try running edgy on this laptop
<gnomefreak> they fixed it right after i did within a day
<bonbonthejon> when is edy due to come out
<byen> I have 2 major issues with Kubuntu.. everytime i extract a file.. there is a crash... and everytime I have an update... Kubuntu crashes and i have to power off
<gnomefreak> bonbonthejon: pct 25
<RadiantFire> byen: really...
<gnomefreak> oct 25th
<byen> RadiantFire: :( yes
<bonbonthejon> cool, week before my birthday
<byen> I really love kubu bit i am so scared to see updates now
<bonbonthejon> is kde4 going to be in edgy
<RadiantFire> no
<bonbonthejon> hmm :(
<gnomefreak> bonbonthejon: not looking like it
<RadiantFire> kde4 probably won;t be releaed until early next year
* RadiantFire prays the devs get it out before vista
<bonbonthejon> true
<OOD> hehe vista's gonan get delayed again i bet
<RadiantFire> i hope so
<bonbonthejon> even when its released it won't work on a lot of pcs
<RadiantFire> kde4 is gonna rock, and it comes out before vista that would be a good boost
<Healot> 2007 summer will be the earliest
<Healot> since Mr. Gates is away for a while
<RadiantFire> they claim theys still on track
<RawSewage> is he vactationing with Warren
<RawSewage> vacationing
<Healot> But I am waiting for Vista, hope it is not as expensive as Windows XP retail price
<RadiantFire> haha
<RadiantFire> yes it will be
<Healot> wait, it's gonna be
<RadiantFire> xp is as expensive as hell
<OOD> it'll be just as expensive probably
<OOD> or even more
<RadiantFire> I started work today at compusa, they keep xp behind the shelves cuz its so expensive :-)
<bonbonthejon> and you will have to pay for using it, as in time-sharing, possibly
<RawSewage> Vista was designed to make people buy new computers
<Healot> my inside source say, it will 15-20% more expensive... cause the medium is DVD etc... and longer support time than XP
<OOD> yep
* DaSkreech throws kdefreak another Konfetti party!
<Healot> hmm... I'll go for Dell PC OEM then...
<bonbonthejon> is konfetti a program, cuz I think it would be fun
<bonbonthejon> I might learn to program for kde to write it
<Healot> bonbonthejon: you can start now...
<bonbonthejon> if I know vb.net, how hard is it to switch to mono
<Healot> virtually not hard... because Mono is getting .NET-like every day
<bonbonthejon> cool
* kdefreak working on fixing this jumbled stuff
<Healot> They are working on Windows Forms completion
<DaSkreech> Not too hard though :(
<DaSkreech> `shutdown -r`
<Healot> but, bonbonthejon, you need to program with C# as mono currently uses C# heavily...
<bonbonthejon> i've done C++
<Healot> hohoho those two are different -)
<bonbonthejon> c++ and vb.net
<Healot> btw, you can convert VB .net code to C# code using SharpDevelop
<RadiantFire> ewww... C#
<Ashex> Is it possible to install Kubuntu to a laptop that has no Floppy/CD-rom drive and can't boot from usb?
<Healot> and port/compile the code with Mono
<RadiantFire> no
<OOD> yea, through the network card
<Ashex> hmm
<Healot> Ashex: yes via network
<Ashex> any guides on installing over network?
<RadiantFire> OOD: hows he gonna boot it?
<Ashex> wait, google will know....
<Healot> hehe
<OOD> you can boot with the network card
<Healot> if you have another PC running the installer
<OOD> i've never tried it before, but it can be done, somehow ;)
<RadiantFire> very few computers can boot from a network card
<Healot> and a crosscable or switch etc...
<bonbonthejon> buy a converter and plug the hdd in a px
<bonbonthejon> pc*
<Ashex> Hmm
<Ashex> Oh, another question I got.
<Ashex> How the deuce would I install ndiswrapper on a computer that doesn't have a network connection. I don't have the build-essential module or kernel-headers
<Ashex> only connection it had was a wireless usb adapter, but it won't work without ndiswrapper
<Healot> Ashex: the brand of that usb adapter?
<bonbonthejon> download the package and burn to cd, unless this is te lappy
<Ashex> um
<Healot> !wireless
<Ashex> WG111v2
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<OOD> yea
<Ashex> I checked ubuntuforums already
<Frederick> folks anyone else feeling eclipse is DAMM slow under kubuntu?
<bonbonthejon> what is eclipse
<Frederick> I got it wotking fine in gentoo I have java  1.5 here
<Frederick> bonbonthejon, java IDE
<Healot> it's Java, make the VM memory larger, with the -X  switch
<bonbonthejon> done that too, lol
<farous> i installed eclipse from the eclipse websit and running fine here update is great too
<Healot> damn java -h for that
<Frederick> Healot, how?
<Ashex> Healot, that doc doesn't help at all. All the docs I've found assume I have ndiswrapper installed
<Ashex> which I don't
<Healot> Ashex: my second question. do you understand the documentation?
<Ashex> Yes, I do
<Healot> !hardware
<ubotu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<Healot> up to where do you understand the doc?
<Frederick> Healot, how do I do it?
<Ashex> I've checked, the device will work under ubuntu
<Ashex> however for some reason it won't connec to any networks it picks up
<Healot> Frederick: java -h
<Ashex> I checked the ubuntu forums and it works with ndiswrapper
<bonbonthejon> can you scan for networks
<Ashex> however I am not able to install ndiswrapper-utils as I don't have a network/internet connection
<Ashex> Yes, I can scan
<Healot> WPA enabled Ashex?
<Ashex> I've tried using a static connection but that hasn't worked
<Ashex> no, it's not
<Ashex> I'm not at the computer, it's about 20 minutes away from me, so I can't really do live testing. But I checked everything I could think of
<Ashex> sooo....any suggestions?
<Frederick> no change, anyone here ever set the java VM memory?
<bonbonthejon> ashex, sorry
<Ashex> Well, poop
<Ashex> Then here's yet another question! ^_^
<karvr> opera versus firefox folks, which one is better and safer?
<Ashex> Using a crossover cable between my laptop and that desktop should give it network connectivity if I'm connected wirelessly, right?
<unix_infidel> Ashex: not automatically, no.
<Ashex> yeah, I haven't setup a crossover connection in linux before, what extra steps are needed?
<TheHighChild> Is anyone able to help troubleshoot a sound issue? IBM T42
<xwolf-> i downloaded a dvd, with a folder structure (not an iso image). it has the main folder, then the VIDEO_TS folder, then the VOB files and so on.. i tried to play them choosing Open Folder (translating from PT-BR) in Kaffeine, the main menu opens but i cant navigate through it... any tips?
<TheHighChild> xwolf-: Try VLC
<xwolf-> that's another program?
<OOD> yea
<xwolf-> lemme see
<TheHighChild> xwolf-: I use the VLC media player for everything. It seems to work where nothing else will. Also make sure you have the libcssdvd codec
<TheHighChild> Any folks running thinkpads?
<crimsun> TheHighChild: yep, X41-2527 here.
<TheHighChild> crimsun: Do you have suspend to ram enabled?
<crimsun> I do
<TheHighChild> crimsun: Do you have sound issues with it?
<TheHighChild> I don't have sound since enabled suspend to ram yesterday
<TheHighChild> I just tried something, I'll brb
<BKaj> What player does windows media in Kubuntu /KDE
<BKaj> ?
<DaSkreech> BKaj: Kmplayer
<byen> is there an easy way to convert wma to ogg?
<byen> or mp3?
<TheHighChild> byen: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=92629
<xwolf-> TheHighChild i cant find this libcssdvd
<TheHighChild> xwolf-: try this script sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/examples/install-css.sh
<TheHighChild> let me know if it works.
<xwolf-> it installed libdvdcss2
<TheHighChild> xwolf-: Cool. you need that to play dvd's
<xwolf-> well, i choose open folder in kaffeine and still can't navigate the dvd menu
<xwolf-> fyi i dont have the physical dvd inserted, it's not a mounted image either. it's just a folder containing another folder called VIDEO_TS
<TheHighChild> xwolf-: Try using VLC to view it.
<TheHighChild> 'apt-get install vlc'
<bobstro-away> yikes, they want us to change passwords again?
<xwolf-> damn, it worked.
<kristian> hello
<BKaj> hi kristian
<kristian> d u all use linux
<BKaj> well, I'm trying :)
<kristian> how do u like it so far
<bobstro> kristian: i do. and a lot of gadgets these days do!
<OOD> it's pretty good ;)
<kristian> wicth distro do u use
<bobstro> kristian: for 99% of what i do, it's ideal.
<bobstro> kristian: i'm using kubuntu right now.
<BKaj> kubuntu 6.06 AMD64
<kristian> i use kubuntu 6.06
<kristian> me to i use amd64 kubuntu 6.06 on a celeron d 336
<TheHighChild> Anyone that was following my Sound issue with my IBM T42. Turns out I needed to mute PCM sound in my kmix. That seems to have fixed the trick.
<kristian> what kind of hardware do u guys run linux on
<OOD> a64 3200+
<kristian> is it a homemade pc u built your self
<OOD> yep
<bobstro> kristian: i've run linux on just about everything from a 386, and kubuntu specifically on a64 and right now on my dell d600 laptop.
<TheHighChild> kristian: AMD64 3000+ (run in 32 bit cause 64 blows) and an IBM T42
<Kreuger> can changing the kernel config when attempting to install a new kernel ruin your current kernel setup?
<BKaj> not mine ...was too lazy ...but have an old one I built yrs ago on my network
<bobstro> Kreuger: no, that should be fine.
<kristian> what r your detailed specs
<bobstro> kristian: i've ONLY run home-built pc's.
<BKaj> you'll end up with 2 choices at at boot up
<kristian> me 2
<crimsun> TheHighChild: no, I don't have sound issues with this one; do you?
<fiyawerx> hey guys, anyone know any good sites that compare the different window managers?
<Kreuger> for some reason my sound disappeared and all I did was try to get my new kernel working. sound was working fine until I rebooted back into this kernel because the new one didnt work. i thought maybe it was from changing the config
<fiyawerx> so far i like kubuntu best, but want to try out some other ones
<bobstro> kristian: the ONLY hardware that's been a real issue has been the stupid built-in wireless on this laptop. i bought a netgear card today and am using it now.
<bobstro> fiyawerx: i've seen a few, but find i really have to try them myself.
<TheHighChild> crimsun: I just muted PCM in my kmix and it was alright.
<bobstro> fiyawerx: any sites more than a year old are likely out of date.
<MehAdult> fiyawerx: I agree with bob, but I like Xfce and E17
<OOD> my integrated sound card doesn't have hardware mixing so i don't get surround sound in linux :(
<BKaj> Compaq Presario SR1734X AMD64 Venice CPU, 1gig RAM, 160G HDD at 2Ghz
<TheHighChild> fiyawerx: Trust me, Dapper is as good/solid/easy as it gets
<fiyawerx> MehAdult: just tried e17, its pretty, but not my thing really
<MehAdult> fiyawerx: Why not?
<fiyawerx> TheHighChild: im not debating ubuntu, just the window manager
<kristian> my specs r celeron d 336, asus p5rd2-vm, WD 160GB SATA2, asus 16X dvd-Burner
<crimsun> OOD: hardware mixing (as the term is commonly abused) isn't relevant for surround sound...
<fiyawerx> MehAdult: eh, doesn't run that great over nomachine remote control :)
<fiyawerx> MehAdult: lots of missing window parts and whatnot until i refresh the desktop by going into another one then back
<TheHighChild> fiyawerx: Gotcha. I hear that. i debate that all the time as well. I've just grown too attached to the addon packages
<fiyawerx> MehAdult: might wait until release on that one
<Kreuger> anyone got a clue for me?
<bobstro> fiyawerx: for MYSELF, xfce is good for older machines. for others that ask me a lot of questions, kde or gnome are best.
<fiyawerx> TheHighChild: addon packages in the window managers? you lost me
<OOD> crimsun: thats
<OOD> crimsun: that's what i understand, what is then?
<xwolf-> TheHighChild just wanted to thank you, it worked.
<TheHighChild> xwolf-: Np man. VLC pwns.
<fiyawerx> bobstro: nod, might give xfce a shot, im on mostly remotely, kde actually works nice via the nomachine, im surprised
<crimsun> OOD: did you use plug:surroundXX (replacing XX with your config)?
<fiyawerx> bobstro: will try out xfce and some others just to see how they are
<crimsun> OOD: e.g., a 5.1 -> plug:surround51
<TheHighChild> fiyawerx: Yeah, KDE provides Konversation, Kmail, etc, etc. I dig those packages. That is what I meant
<fiyawerx> TheHighChild: nod, so far been using kopete and konversation, so anything else im going to be comparing to them :)
<TheHighChild> fiyawerx: You can still run them without KDE
<fiyawerx> TheHighChild: nod, that too, i don't know, im picky when it comes to that tho, it just doesnt LOOK right hehe
<fiyawerx> TheHighChild: or feel right, rather
<TheHighChild> fiyawerx: I hate Kopete. The blue heads make me wanna flip. I use gaim
<OOD> crimsun: my integrated card isn't capable of surround sound in linux, it has surround in windows because in windows it's done through software surround, but the linux driver can't do software surround
<fiyawerx> TheHighChild: not too good with the theme custimization yet either, so if i change the look of kde around i might like it
<TheHighChild> fiyawerx: Perhaps a nother theme? Baghira looks like OSX
<Hawkwind> Anyone know a source to get audacious by chance ?
<fiyawerx> TheHighChild: altho with the dockbar and whatnot it runs like crap over remote
<crimsun> OOD: sure it can.
<fiyawerx> TheHighChild: will try it
<Kreuger> anybody?
<OOD> crimun: really? if you can help me get it working then that would be awesome
<TheHighChild> fiyawerx: have you considered ssh for your remote operation needs? Remote servers (VNC) are not secure at all
<crimsun> OOD: if your chipset doesn't align with the predefined surroundXX ones, you can define your own routing
<fiyawerx> TheHighChild: might even go with one for my local desktop like kde with fancy stuffs, and then something like xfce for my remote virtual desktop
<fiyawerx> TheHighChild: im not using vnc, im using nomachine's server/client, it routes everything via ssh
<OOD> crimsun: alright, so how would I do that
<fiyawerx> TheHighChild: and its SOOO much faster than vnc
<crimsun> OOD: /all/ the routing is software-based in alsa-lib
<MehAdult> Yeah E17 needs to be released first lol
<crimsun> OOD: see the surround sections on alsa.opensrc.org
<fiyawerx> TheHighChild: im going from work into my machine at home on cable and it's _almost_ like im sitting at the desktop, i can load up web pages with images, even drag the window around almost realtime
<TheHighChild> fiyawerx: Nice, that's why it's so slow then. At least it's secure. I use ssh with the -X option when I need a graphical interface but I'll try out your method sometime
<fiyawerx> TheHighChild: animations you can tell tho
<fiyawerx> TheHighChild: nomachine uses some proprietary compression i think, its really not that slow, except with animations, but i could even see the e17 startup logo, so thats a good thing
<fiyawerx> TheHighChild: but htings like the application menus and whatnot are just about realtime
<OOD> crimsun: you mean setting it in the .asoundrc file?
<bobstro> fiyawerx: nomachine sets up for you?
<OOD> crimsun: this? http://alsa.opensrc.org/FAQ028
<fiyawerx> TheHighChild: vnc used to even disconnect me just viewing my desktop sometimes, with nomachine i was browsing deviantart no problem
<fiyawerx> bobstro: i got it to install in about 30 seconds :) 8 commands, i put a post about them
<fiyawerx> bobstro: using the new version, not using freenx
<bobstro> fiyawerx: oh, got a link?
<fiyawerx> bobstro: nomachine released a new free server, 2 simul. connection max
<fiyawerx> bobstro: sure one sec
<bobstro> fiyawerx: i just got the putty/openssh socks proxy working. :)O
<crimsun> OOD: yes, in a custom ~/.asoundrc
<fiyawerx> bobstro: i didn't even need to mess with that, i just did an apt-get install openssh-server or whatever it is then the rest of the commands and it all worked by default
<fiyawerx> bobstro: sec for the link
<crimsun> OOD: your hardware may vary considerably, which will take experimenting on your part
<OOD> crimsun: i already tried that a while ago, this is only possible if the card is capable of hardware mixing which mine is not
<bobstro> fiyawerx: ok, good. i've got the ssh server running at the house already.
<fiyawerx> bobstro: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1174492#post1174492
<crimsun> OOD: no, it means you've not gotten the routing yet
<crimsun> OOD: it has nothing to do with pcm multiplexing, believe me
<crimsun> OOD: my card has no hardware mixing [sic] , and it can do surround
<fiyawerx> bobstro: note: i didn't use apt-get, these are new releases, but they worked perfect
<OOD> crimsun: ok so what would i have to do now?
<crimsun> OOD: take the routing (ttable) variables and play with them
<bobstro> fiyawerx: thanks. i've been doing per-port forwarding, and it gets tedious.
<bobstro> fiyawerx: only recently noticed the socks support!
<fiyawerx> bobstro: i didn't need to do anything but port 22
<fiyawerx> bobstro: you can route all the nomachine info through it with a checkbox on the client setup
<OOD> crimsun: i doubt this'll work, what happened when i tried to use the .asoundrc file set to 5.1, and what i got was instead of 5.1, i had just regular 2.1 but louder and distorted
<OOD> crimsun:which means i had all the channels playing in stereo
<crimsun> OOD: does your hardware have any surround control toggles (cf. ``amixer'')
<crimsun> ?
<OOD> don't know, i have an integrated alc'658
<fiyawerx> bobstro: i didn't have to do any of the editing the people under my post mention
<fiyawerx> bobstro: thats _all_ i had to do on the server, then get the client for xp from nomachine.com
<bobstro> hmmm. very interesting.
<bobstro> fiyawerx: are you using kde clients with it?
<fiyawerx> bobstro: i have, and they worked fine too
<pipitas> fiyawerx: rubbish you tell when stating "NoMachine uses proprietary compression"! The NX Core libs are all GPL.
<fiyawerx> pipitas: ok, im corrected then, i meant it as its not the same rdp or vnc use
<fiyawerx> pipitas: my bad
<OOD> crimsun: any ideas?
<Kr4t05> Hrm...
<kike> pero que es esta mierda
<Kr4t05> Is there any reason why Frostwire would just stop working?
<fiyawerx> pipitas: i meant it as in their own, thought thats how it was, because its faster than any other program i've used
<kike> alguien habla espaol?
<Kr4t05> !tell kike about es
<crimsun> OOD: I need to see ``amixer'' output before I can answer
<Kr4t05> ubotu tell kike about es
<crimsun> (use pastebin)
<kike> mother fockers
<Kr4t05> ...?
<kike> kiss my  ass americans
<Kr4t05> Oi... -.-
<Kr4t05> Oi vey...
<Hawkwind> Anyone have a good source to get audacious from by chance ?
<Hawkwind> For Dapper that is
<Kr4t05> Someone explain that...
<Kr4t05> First, he flames.
<Kr4t05> Then, he LEAVES...
<Kr4t05> WTF??
<chip42> seems like a typical pattern to me
<Kr4t05> Yeah... true...
<OOD> crimsun: sending the text with the output
<TheHighChild> !tell Kr4t05 about repos
<chip42> i don't have a lot of faith in people though :(
<TheHighChild> does that work?
<Kr4t05> Yeah
<TheHighChild> Sorry for the spam. I wasn't sure of the syntax. I thought it would post global
<Kr4t05> I wasn't sure if it was working for him.
<Kr4t05> Right
<Kr4t05> No big.
<Kr4t05> It didn't tell me if it had sent him anything.
<eXCeSS> anyone know ftp servers with gui?
<TheHighChild> me either, I'll presume it works then
<eXCeSS> that arent pureftpd
<pipitas> fiyawerx: yes, "NX' roundtripsupression + compression + cache = speed + responsiveness over slow links" is completely NoMachine's development
<TheHighChild> eXCeSS: You want an FTP client or a GUI server setup?
<pipitas> fiyawerx: but it is based on X -- in effect, it is an X11 protocol extension
<eXCeSS> gui server
<pipitas> fiyawerx: where the protocol extension is implemented in the nxcomp library
<TheHighChild> eXCeSS: Webmin should allow you to perform FTP setup in a graphical mode
<eXCeSS> TheHighChild: thank you
<TheHighChild> eXCeSS: You can try proftpd also
<fiyawerx> pipitas: thanks, still new to this, i was just happy to get it working :) struggled for 2 days with freenx, then saw that they released their own free server now, and poof, it worked, hehe
<fiyawerx> pipitas: except i think their server is max 2 simul. connections or something for "free"
<eXCeSS> TheHighChild: is that standard with gui or is it an addon
<Kr4t05> I'm installing Cedega from CVS. Once the script is done, and Cedega has been "set up" I try to run cvscedega. Nothing happens. Did I do something wrong.
<TheHighChild> eXCeSS: Sorry, here's a graphical frontend http://mange.dynup.net/linux.html
<ScottLand> If i have a Mac address can i resolve the IP? and how
<eXCeSS> thanks
<TheHighChild> ScottLand: Every network card has a MAC address. It doesn't mean you have an IP
<TheHighChild> ScottLand: The MAC is hard-coded into every network interface card.
<TheHighChild> ScottLand: Catch me on Private if you have questions
<TheHighChild> eXCeSS: NP, let me know how that works out. I'd be interested in it myself.
<AQUI_TU_NICK> hi
<AQUI_TU_NICK> can i run "cmd" from wine?
<TheHighChild> AQUI_TU_NICK: You mean like the windows command line?
<AQUI_TU_NICK> yes
<AQUI_TU_NICK> i want to use DOS
<AQUI_TU_NICK> can I?
<OOD> why would you want to?
<OOD> you have the linux command line
<AQUI_TU_NICK> cause i have a prices list make in foxpro for DOS
<TheHighChild> AQUI_TU_NICK: no, it doesn't emulate the OS, it only provides an application layer to programs. It won't emulate any sort of system
<fiyawerx> TheHighChild: i installed that theme via adept, but not sure where it went to use it?
<AQUI_TU_NICK> ok, thats my preoblem
<TheHighChild> fiyawerx: kmenu > System Settings > Appearance
<fiyawerx> TheHighChild: oh, you have to change each one manually?
<TheHighChild> fiyawerx: A couple places will store options for this theme. Check "styles" thought, That should be the main place
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> i was messing with the kde look and i dont like what came out , is there a command that will restore all the settings to the default???
<AQUI_TU_NICK> i have a prices list made in foxpro for DOS, i have to run in linux, i try dosbox, but is slowly
<AQUI_TU_NICK> how can i solve this problem?
<CaBlGuY> wuttup peeps..
<CaBlGuY> !Java
<ubotu> java is an object oriented programming language. To install a java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java For the runtime Sun Java install sun-java5-jre from the Multiverse repository
<CaBlGuY> ok, I got java installed apperently BUT I can't get it to run like on web sites and stuff so..  what gives??
<crimsun> CaBlGuY: is sun-java5-plugin installed?
<CaBlGuY> anyone..   today..  maybe..  hello..
<CaBlGuY> ummm  yes..
<CaBlGuY> must be en echo in hjere
<crimsun> "echo"?
<crimsun> I don't see anything in your statements regarding that package being installed
<CaBlGuY> yes...   ya silly willy..  I got sun-java5-jre installed
<CaBlGuY> well Duh.,...  Java...
<crimsun> sun-java5-jre != sun-java5-plugin
<CaBlGuY> read up  /\
<crimsun> and Java != (either of those packages)
<crimsun> anyway
<CaBlGuY> anyway..
<crimsun> which Web browser are you using?
<CaBlGuY> so I need to "install" plugin then..
<CaBlGuY> firefox mainly..
<crimsun> and the plugin isn't listed in about:plugins?
<crimsun> dpkg -l sun-java5-plugin|grep ^ii
<CaBlGuY> ok..  apt-get install?
<crimsun> what's the output from the above dpkg command?
<CaBlGuY> Oh hang on
<suea> can anyone tell me why my wireless network device isnt enabling?
<CaBlGuY> no output crimsun
<crimsun> suea: sea lions
<crimsun> CaBlGuY: yes, then install sun-java5-plugin
<CaBlGuY> ok..
<crimsun> (much as I suspected)
<AQUI_TU_NICK> how do i mark java to all page i will visit
<crimsun> note that installing sun-java5-jre doesn't automatically install sun-java5-plugin
<CaBlGuY> ok, all done..  now anything else??
<crimsun> CaBlGuY: restart your Web browser?
<CaBlGuY> gimme a sec..
<DaSkreech> Good bye Lexi!
<CaBlGuY> ok, workin now..  thanks crimsun   ;)
<CaBlGuY> and I promis..  I won't ever talk bad about ya again..  :p
<OOD> crimsun: can you still help me out with the sound card? ill send over the amixer output
<ScottLand> hey if I downloaded some linux files would i need to install them through ADept Manager??
<crimsun> OOD: I'm pretty busy (at work)
<fiyawerx> hah, this is pretty neat
<fiyawerx> yakuake
<fiyawerx> heh, i don't think im going to find anything i like better than kde
<ScottLand> Hey can someone help me out real quick wit gettin an app up and running
<CheeseBurgerMan> ScottLand: What app?
<OOD> crimsun: ah ok, another time then, thanks :)
<ScottLand> aircrack-ng
<ScottLand> i downloaded the .taz.gz file
<CheeseBurgerMan> OK, it's probably the source you downloaded.
<ScottLand> yea
<CheeseBurgerMan> Alright, extract the archive 'tar zxvf name-of-archive.tar.gz'
<ScottLand> yes sir did that
<CheeseBurgerMan> OK then, run 'sudo apt-get install build-essential
<ScottLand> blah blah blah package build-essential has no installation candidate
<ScottLand> package build-essential is not available
<CheeseBurgerMan> Have you enabled multiverse/universe?
<ScottLand> no sir i dont believe so
<CheeseBurgerMan> !sources
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<fiyawerx> anyone gotten halo pc to run under kubuntu?
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> where is desktop settings wizard?
<thompa> the sound went off after a reboot
<fiyawerx> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<thompa> system settings sound is hardwactdetere auto
<fiyawerx> ooh thats nice
<thompa> touchpad cant disable either
<thompa> qsyanptics now has all the options greyed out for some reason
<thompa> ive changed nothing though
<thompa> anybody know how to get rid off the friggan touchpad?
<CheeseBurgerMan> thompa: I have a button that does that on my computer, never investigated software methods.
<thompa> its a sony notebook
<thompa> funny thing is qsynaptics worked until today
<thompa> other problem is no sound after reboot
<ScottLand> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<AQUI_TU_NICK> where do i get a working dosemu
<AQUI_TU_NICK> ?
<OOD> dosbox
<AQUI_TU_NICK> not dosbox
<AQUI_TU_NICK> dosemu
<AQUI_TU_NICK> i need a fast dos emulator
<CheeseBurgerMan> http://dosemu.org ?
<dr_willis> hmm
<fiyawerx> do you guys think it'd be silly to have a seperate window manager for doing stuff remotely just to be faster?
<dr_willis> dosbox is a dos emulator last ii looked.
<fiyawerx> like using kde at home but xfce at work? or whatever really
<dr_willis> fiyawerx,  depends on the tasks.
<dr_willis> I use fluxbox for my vnc sessions
<dr_willis> or icewm, or windowmaker
<fiyawerx> yeah, im just trying to decide what the heck to use this box for now that i get it set up hehe
<fiyawerx> yeah havn't looked into those yet
<Hawkwind> Anyone have a good source to get audacious from by chance ?
<fiyawerx> i mean i don't even think i have any problems using kde from work, im just kinda lost lol, everything works i just don't know what else to do
<Hawkwind> For Dapper that is
<dr_willis> i got my main fileserver set to spawn gdm in a vnc sessinn when i connect.
<fiyawerx> cus like i want to set up the dockbar and stuff, but thats too slow even over nomachine's client
<fiyawerx> so i'd need something lighter for when i'm at work
<TheHighChild> CheeseBurgerMan: Are you still around?
<fiyawerx> kxdocker, that's the one i tried
<CheeseBurgerMan> TheHighChild: Yep
<dr_willis> i find all these fancy desktops get in the way.. i seem to just run a few programs and thats it.
<fiyawerx> thats what i usually end up doing, but i figure i can custimize it, might as well play around a bit
<TheHighChild> CheeseBurgerMan: Hey man. i helped ScottLand get his repos in order and he got build-essential. Did you know what he was doing? if so, if not, I can try and figure things out for him
<CheeseBurgerMan> He was installing aircrack-ng
<TheHighChild> CheeseBurgerMan: is that something you are familiar with? if not, I can look things up and help him. I wasn't sure if you knew what he's trying to do or not.
<CheeseBurgerMan> That's about what I knew -- I'm not even sure what aircrack-ng is.
<TheHighChild> CheeseBurgerMan: Ok, it's for wardriving I believe. I'll look into the docs. Thanks.
<CheeseBurgerMan> Alright. Good luck. :)
<ScottLand> man i feel like such a baby gettin all u to help me
<ScottLand> thanks for ur help
<CheeseBurgerMan> Not a problem, although I'm not really doing anything.
<Hawkwind> No one here has a source for audacious for Dapper ?
<CheeseBurgerMan> Hawkwind: What's wrong with the stuff at http://audacious-media-player.org/Downloads ?
<robitaille> Hawkwind:  http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/a/audacity/
<robitaille> oops...wrong link :)
<Hawkwind> CheeseBurgerMan: I'd like to have deb packages preferrably
<unix_infidel> Hawkwind: there's a how-to on the forums.
<CheeseBurgerMan> Hawkwind: Oh, I figured you meant the source.
<CheeseBurgerMan> Sorry 'bout that.
<Hawkwind> CheeseBurgerMan: Heh nah
<Hawkwind> unix_infidel: Got the link handy ?
<dr_willis> 'use the source luke!'
<GullyFoyle> hrm i created a session type "freenode" in konsole that would run "irssi -c irc.freenode.net -n GullyFoyle -w mypassword" and it works fine. but konsole automatically gave it a shortcut - ctrl+alt+f. is this normal? seems like a feature that could produce trouble if you already have that keychain bound to something else.
<unix_infidel> Hawkwind: just a sec
<unix_infidel> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=195867
<unix_infidel> Hawkwind: ^^^^
<Hawkwind> unix_infidel: Thanks man
<unix_infidel> this is what I used, it seems to be working fine EXCEPT for the skin issue which is really buggin me.
<Hawkwind> unix_infidel: Awesome.  It uses all 168 skins that I have :)
<unix_infidel> Hawkwind: xmms skins?
<lucero_7> anyone know off the top of their head which plugin handles window shade over in compiz?
<lucero_7> need to turn the damn thing off
<Hawkwind> unix_infidel: xmms, winamp.  I've got a mixture of both
<unix_infidel> Hawkwind: how big is the folder, mind emailing them to me?
<Hawkwind> unix_infidel: I can give you some.  About 65 or so
<unix_infidel> Hawkwind: *shrug* i'll take what i can get.  Mind putting them on a share
<ScottLand> if i downloaded source files from a website... i then extracted the .tar.gz and then did sudo make
<ScottLand> when tried to launch that app from kon i get command not found
<ScottLand> anyone know why
<noiesmo> ScottLand, normally when you download src files you need to do
<noiesmo> ./configure
<noiesmo> make
<noiesmo> make install
<Hobbsee> ScottLand: which app?
<ScottLand> aircrack-ng
<noiesmo> and you will need to sudo -i before i suggest so you do it as root user
<Hawkwind> What's wrong with sudo apt-get install aircrack ?
<driz> lol
<ScottLand> aircrack-ng is the new one
<Hawkwind> Ummm, what's the difference that you need -ng ?
<ScottLand> lol i dont know the admin in the channel said itll fix my problem
<ScottLand> so i extracted it to a folder
<Hawkwind> Yeah, I'd trust him for sure, NOT
<ScottLand> i went into console
<ScottLand> and tried
<Hawkwind> ScottLand: Read the README or INSTALL file that came in the unpacked directory
<ScottLand> sudo -i make install
<ScottLand> how do i do that
<ScottLand> sorry ive only had this OS for like 6 hours
<Hawkwind> Open it in a text editor of your choice
<ScottLand> k
<Hawkwind> kwrite README or kwrite INSTALL or whatever
<Hawkwind> Hobbsee: BTW, xchat-2.6.4 got uploaded to Edgy yesterday or the day before :)
<Hobbsee> Hawkwind: nice :)
* Hobbsee doesnt see the point of uploading kde stuff yet.
<Hawkwind> Now with spell check capabilities
<Hobbsee> not if kdelibs* is borked.
<RawSewage> how do you uninstall a Wine program that doesnt have an uninstaller
<Hawkwind> Heh yeah.  Kinda pointless when kdelibs* is broken
<Hawkwind> RawSewage: Delete any directories it has maybe ?
<RawSewage> is that it?
<RawSewage> thats messy
<Hawkwind> I couldn't tell ya.  If Windows is the best job for what I need, I just use Windows
<Hawkwind> I've never touched Wine, and plan to keep it that way
<RawSewage> thats irrational
<Hawkwind> No.  You use the best tool for the job actually :)
<Hobbsee> RawSewage: probably ask in #winehq
<RawSewage> ty
<Hobbsee> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<Kr4t05> Has anyone else had luck getting XGL and Compiz working.
<Kr4t05> I managed to get it to work, all except for the cube plugin, but that could be because I use TwinView.
<me2win> Kr4t05: i got it working a few months ago during a dapper flight, but thats it
<me2win> haven't tried since then
<Kr4t05> Yeah, it wasn't as difficult as I thought it would be.
<Kr4t05> The only thing I regret, is never getting the cube to work. ><
<Fiyawerx> hey guys, whats the difference between the live cd and the dvd versions?
<Fiyawerx> other than 3 gigs
<Hawkwind> Live CD you don't have to install anything if you don't want to
<flake> the cd i burnt fit on a cd - non dvd
<Hawkwind> The DVD version IIRC is like the alternate CD where you have to install it.  No Live CD feature
<flake> ubuntu + kde
<flake> kde d/l
<Fiyawerx> i mean i don't mind installing it, just wondering what the 3 gig difference is
<macd> anyone have any recomendations on a good mysql GUI ? similar to phpmyadmin but not a web based app, I tried kmysqladmin, but its pretty sloppy i its interface
<Hobbsee> Fiyawerx: all of the stuff in main & restricted is on the dvd
<Fiyawerx> oh, nice
<Hobbsee> which you can just download, if you've got a reasonable internet connection
* Hobbsee doesnt see teh point in downloading what you dotn need
<Fiyawerx> so for like my network drivers and whatnot that don't work without restricted in -25
* Hawkwind Hugs his 8Mb connection
<Fiyawerx> yeah 5mb here, almost never max it out even
<Fiyawerx> i have the cd install and i had everything working with that, figured i'd give the dvd a shot this time 'round
<Hawkwind> I do all the time.  But that's probably not best discussed here
<Hawkwind> Heh
<Fiyawerx> hehe
<Fiyawerx> yeah torrents and whatnot, im happy if im getting 300k
<Fiyawerx> at work i can get around 1.3 MB per sec :)
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> where is desktop settings wizard?
<Fiyawerx> downloaded like 3 gigs of music in an hour the other day
<Fiyawerx> good connection + newsgroups = rocks
<cecil> :)
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> where is desktop settings wizard?
<Fiyawerx> and oh, PC (Intel x86) install/live DVD
<Fiyawerx> so its live dvd too
<DaSkreech> Anyone uses NetBeans
<Kr4t05> Does anyone know what dir the screen savers are stashed in for 6.06?
<Kr4t05> I want to try xwinwrap
<Hawkwind> Kr4t05: /usr/share/screensavers ?
* Kr4t05 tries
<DaSkreech> Kr4t05: Look at kscreensaver in adept and check installed files
<driz> 1
<moparisthebest> i use netbeans DaSkreech
<DaSkreech> moparisthebest: It has a GUI Builder?
<moparisthebest> yes DaSkreech the best gui builder I found
<moparisthebest> I even tried paid ones
<moparisthebest> and netbeans is way better
<DaSkreech> moparisthebest: Where is it? :)
<DaSkreech> I found a pallete
<moparisthebest> where is the gui builder?
<moparisthebest> ill open it up and tell you one second :)
<DaSkreech> moparisthebest: Yep. I created a new Java project and Went to Gui builder
<moparisthebest> ok DaSkreech, you right click your default package and go to new> jframe form
<moparisthebest> or new> jpanel form
<moparisthebest> can anyone maybe help me with this error, its probably an easy fix
<moparisthebest> error: Library requirements (gtk+-2.0 >= 2.0.0) not met; consider adjusting the PKG_CONFIG_PATH environment variable if your libraries are in a nonstandard prefix so pkg-config can find them.
<moparisthebest> I installed the gtk libraries from adept i believe
<moparisthebest> but how would I do what it tells me to? I dont know how to edit enviromental variables in linux :(
<Hobbsee> !search gtk
<ubotu> Found: gtk, browsers, p2p
<Hobbsee> !search libgtk
<ubotu> Found nothing
<Hobbsee> stupid bot.
<Hobbsee> moparisthebest: did you grab libgtk2.0-dev
<Hobbsee> ?
<moparisthebest> ill check now
<DaSkreech> ok
<moparisthebest> nope, im grabbing it now
<moparisthebest> hopefully that will fix it :)
<DaSkreech> moparisthebest: Yay It crashed :)
<moparisthebest> rofl thats nice
<DaSkreech> Cool now I know how to build it though Thanks!!!
<moparisthebest> no problem
<moparisthebest> watcha building? or just playing around?
<moparisthebest> thanks alot Hobbsee that got it :D
<Hobbsee> moparisthebest: yay :)
<DaSkreech> moparisthebest: A bank
<moparisthebest> nice
<orient2000> Last update did not got thouhgt. It said:
<orient2000> Only one software management tool is allowed to run at the same time
<orient2000> Please close the other application e.g. 'aptitude' or 'Synaptic' first.
<orient2000> Last update did not got thouhgt. It said:
<orient2000> [00:38]  --> _matt has joined this channel (n=matt@pool-72-76-27-59.nwrknj.fios.verizon.net).
<orient2000> [00:38]  <orient2000> Last update did not got thouhgt. It said:
<orient2000> [00:38]  <orient2000> Only one software management tool is allowed to run at the same time
<orient2000> [00:38]  <orient2000> Please close the other application e.g. 'aptitude' or 'Synaptic' first.
<Hobbsee> orient2000: please dont repeat.  and i'd say that you had adept/synaptic/apt-get open while trying to update?
<orient2000> They are not open.
<dr_willis> one may of crashed and left a lock file
<orient2000> If they are open and I do not see it how can I kill them?
<dr_willis> im thinking the lock file is /var/apt/SOMTHING :) (like lock)
<dr_willis> use ps ax | less and see whats running
<rApChIlE> wena
<dr_willis> Hmm.. not there.. lets see
<rApCHiLe> hola
<rApCHiLe> hello
<Hobbsee> orient2000: in a console, try sudo dpkg-reconfigure -a
<orient2000> [00:48]  <Hobbsee> orient2000: in a console, try sudo dpkg-reconfigure -a not found
<Hobbsee> sudo dpkg-configure -a
<Hobbsee> sorry, i can never remember which way around it is :P
<flake> I've got a few questions - is my /home/user-name folder considered the folder I should save images or write to?
<flake> what about the /root, /bin, is that where the installed programs and data go?
<ChefWill> !alias
<ubotu> I know nothing about alias
<ChefWill> :{
<[Evil] [Ernie] _> flake: all the installed stuff usually goes to /usr or /bin or /sbin maybe
<ChefWill> !shortcut
<ubotu> Keyboard shortcuts can be set in system->preferences->keyboard shortcuts (Gnome) or "input actions" in Kcontrol (KDE). If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try keytouch - http://keytouch.sourceforge.net
<dr_willis> flake,  thats the direcytory that all the users files should be saved to.. in fact it should be the ONLY directory (normally) writeable by the user.
<ChefWill> ;/
<Hobbsee> flake: yes /home/user is often referred to as ~, and is what you save things too
<dr_willis> flake,  /root is special home dir for the root user.
<flake> root is like for the admin only?
<Hobbsee> flake: usually you dont have to install programs manually like that - there are scripts that do it for you - and there's apt-get, of course
<Hobbsee> flake: yes, you shouldnt run as root
<[Evil] [Ernie] _> root == admin
<flake> i think wolf-et installed to my /usr/local/...
<flake> had to use sudo (super user?)
<orient2000> sudo dpkg-configure -a command not found
<[Evil] [Ernie] _> anyone else have lag problems using multiple desktops?
<DaSkreech> orient2000: try sudo dpkg --configure -a
<dr_willis> [Evil] [Ernie] _,  depends a lot on the cpu and video card and window manager.. and your video card drivers.
<hybrid> I just cant believe anyone would start a band just to make the scene and be cool and have chicks. I just cant believe it.  - Kurt Cobain in 1991
<hybrid> err
* hybrid kicks split screens
<orient2000> sudo dpkg--configure -a cccommand not found
<BlankB_> [Evil] [Ernie] _: I had it really bad. using a nvidia fx-5200. Now im using an ati 9550 and no problems.
<DaSkreech> orient2000: try sudo dpkg --configure -a
<dr_willis> :)
<orient2000> It did something. Let me boot.
* dr_willis wonders how Orient2000 did that command without being booted. :P
<flake> what about reading ntfs drives, is it safe to do so
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> has anyone got the partypoker running on linux?
<Hobbsee> flake: yep
<Hobbsee> flake: just not write
<Hobbsee> DaSkreech: ah, was that it...
<flake> ok
<DaSkreech> Hobbsee: Should get a !installcrash bot response :)
* Hobbsee doenst understand.
<DaSkreech> Hobbsee: Well if some people can't remember the command/url and lots of people ask for it we make a bot respose right?
<DaSkreech> !b-e
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for a pre-built package first!)
<DaSkreech> !resolution
<ubotu> x is the X Window System; it's the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart (GNOME), sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart (KDE) To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<DaSkreech> !women
<ubotu> The women and men of the Ubuntu women project hang out in #ubuntu-women. Encouraging women to use linux? Read http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/Encourage-Women-Linux-HOWTO/ for some suggestions compiled by women who use Linux on how to do so effectively.
<Hobbsee> DaSkreech: true...
<DaSkreech> How about an !installcrash
<Lynoure> hmmm
<Lynoure> !men
<ubotu> I know nothing about men
<Hobbsee> !msg
<ubotu> Please ask your messages in the channel so that other people can also benefit. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first.
<Hobbsee> hmm.
<Hobbsee> !msgthebot
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots
<Lynoure> Why does it answer on the channel if asking it on the channel is not ok?
<ChefWill> !o p
<ubotu> I know nothing about o p
<Hobbsee> hehe...good point
<Lynoure> It's not like anyone flooded the bot now
<DaSkreech> ubotu knows nothing about men
* DaSkreech cracks up
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> has anyone got the partypoker running ?
<Healot> game?
* [Evil] [Ernie] _ sweeps the shards of DaSkreech into a dustpan and tosses out
<Healot> never heard of that before...
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> yeah , the game
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> pertypoker.com
<arcturus> hi, is this the Windows help forum?
<arcturus> lol
<Healot> damn
<DaSkreech> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<Hobbsee> arcturus: hehe, no, try ##windows
<DaSkreech> n0ctuRnaL-fieNd: can It run on Linux?
<Lynoure> n0ctuRnaL-fieNd: someone did, either here or on #ubuntu, under wine
<Healot> I saw a lot of WINE bs on mrbass.org
<arcturus> noticed a number of screensavers don't work
<Lynoure> n0ctuRnaL-fieNd: wasn't even tough, just normal install on wine. But alas, I no longer have logs for that (these channels cause a lot of log)
<Healot> Irfanview, DVD Decrypter, DVD shrink  on wINE are there...
<nixternal_> forget irfanview on wine...try out XnView...same thing but for linux...works great
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> Lynoure: is it a lot of work to get wine installed?
<Healot> both aren't free anyways :-
<Lynoure> n0ctuRnaL-fieNd: no, you can apt-get it
<Lynoure> n0ctuRnaL-fieNd: it's in Universe
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> Lynoure: is it just one package that i need?
<Lynoure> n0ctuRnaL-fieNd: apt will pull the packages wine needs for you.
<Lynoure> n0ctuRnaL-fieNd: But for added prettiness you might want to install msttcorefonts too
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> Lynoure: alrighty , thank you
<Healot> I need to drink Chateau 1972
<Lynoure> n0ctuRnaL-fieNd: good luck. Is the poker thing an online poker game? :)
<arcturus> anyone notice automatix has gone thru 8 changes ... in 8 days
<kkathman> maybe someday they'll get it right :)
<DaSkreech> Can I use system settings to switch between GDM and KDM?
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> Lynoure: yeah , u can play for real money or for free, i didnt want to install it on windoez , but i figures linux is safer so ill give it a try
<Hobbsee> n0ctuRnaL-fieNd: the version in universe is reallly old
<Hobbsee> unless you're on dapper
<Hobbsee> i think.
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> im on dapper
<Healot> duck
<Healot> sorry Dapper Rat
<Healot> Showing the world just how charming rats are!
<DaSkreech> LIke Mickey Mouse!!
<Lynoure> n0ctuRnaL-fieNd: It might be the same one where my friend is making more money than in their dayjob... but that just means other people are losing.
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> Lynoure: yup , i just play for free,   i can only see wine dummy packages in the repos , i added the wine repo tho
* Starting logfile irclogs/kubuntu.log
<unix_infidel> !vim7
<ubotu> I know nothing about vim7
<unix_infidel> !vim 7
<ubotu> I know nothing about vim 7
<farous> !find vim > unix_infidel
<ubotu> Found: vim, vim-common, vim-doc, vim-gnome, vim-gui-common (and 15 others)
<Lynoure> n0ctuRnaL-fieNd: weird, I could see wine in Universe. Do you have Universe in your sources list?
<farous> ubotu: try packages.ubuntu.com and see if it is there
<unix_infidel> farous: nope.
<farous> unix_infidel: try packages.ubuntu.com and see if it is there
<unix_infidel> not there...
<farous> sorry made a mistake with this tab compl
<farous> unix_infidel: so probably not there yet
<unix_infidel> i would've apt-get'ed by now.
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> Lynoure: yup , its alright , im gonna compile it from source , im gonna use the guide on wine website , ty
<rodrigo> Hello
<Hobbsee> vim7 will probably be in edgy
<unix_infidel> Hobbsee: anyway to get it for dapper?
<Hobbsee> unix_infidel: possible backport in a while, otherwise compile it
<unix_infidel> 3rd party repo or backport?
<unix_infidel> arg.
<rodrigo> how can i go to a channel of kubuntu in spanish
<crimsun> she means dapper-backports, which are hosted on ubuntu servers.
<Hobbsee> thanks crimsun
<Hobbsee> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<Hobbsee> rodrigo: ^
<crimsun> Hobbsee: ponies please
<Hobbsee> crimsun: noyoucanthaveapony kthnksbye
<crimsun> waaah :(
* Hobbsee hugs crimsun 
<min> heyy
<Healot> hey the dual monitor again?
<min> yep
<min> I still need help
<Kr4t05> min, ATI or nVidia?
<min> ati 9000
<min> radeon mobile
<Kr4t05> ....Hrm...
<min> laptop
<min> monitor acer
<Kr4t05> I have no clue.
<min> darn it
<Kr4t05> I'm an NVIDIA TwinView monkey.
<Kr4t05> Sorry
<Healot> copy the section monitor (the existing entry), change the name and vertical/horizontal refresh, resolution, and color depth and restart X
<Healot> that
<Healot> according to the second monitor specification....
<min> np
<min> uh huh
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> ok , got some problems compiling wine, can someone look at it ? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16600
<min> Im on a acer al1714b where can I get the specs for it?
<cvt|expert> how do i get win32codecs?
<Melchiorre> use the seveas depositories http://users.lichtsnel.nl/~seveas/
<Melchiorre> the package is called 'w32codecs'
<cvt|expert> ah ty
<Melchiorre> np
<min> where can I get specs for the acer al1714b?
<cvt|expert> :(
<Melchiorre> no luck cvt|expert?
<cvt|expert> nope
<cvt|expert> i searched synaptic for w32codecs and win32codecs
<Melchiorre> did you add the seveas extras repo? 'deb http://users.lichtsnel.nl/~seveas dapper-seveas extras'
<cvt|expert> no, but i will now
<Melchiorre> :)
<cvt|expert> command not found
<cvt|expert> i think i'm using breezy
<Melchiorre> oh
<Melchiorre> oops
<Melchiorre> well there are breezy repos too
<Melchiorre> I think
<min> yea
<min> i still cant change it
<min> only if I had one monitor
<min> but thats not happening
<min> any tips?
<Melchiorre> cvt|expert:    deb http://users.lichtsnel.nl/~seveas breezy-seveas extras
<min> darn it
<Healot> min: do you install Windows by chance?
<min> I did
<min> but I reforamted
<min> and I dont have it anymore
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> ok , got some problems compiling wine, can someone look at it ? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16600
<Healot> you need to either i) refer to the back of the monirot
<Healot> ii) google?
<min> yea
<min> wait
<Healot> or manual
<min> How do I open my xorf.conf in kubuntu
<min> Im not the root suer so I cant change anything
<Healot> add "sudo" before the command to edit the file
<farous> min type sudo before the command then input your username
<Healot> and enter your password
<Healot> !root
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<min> ok
<min> I put that into my xorg.conf file
<min> actually
<min> the information was alredy there
<min> but I think that info was for my broken monitor
<min> and not the external one that I hope to use
<Healot> min
<Healot> paste the output of your xorg.conf file
<Healot> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<Healot> use that link.... don't paste here
<min> got it
<min> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16602
<Healot> min: and probably the output of "lspci -v"
<min> ?
<min> what do I do?
<Healot> to check your graphics card settings
<_rince_> mrgn
<min> yea
<min> it gave me a bunch of text
<min> should I paste them?
<Healot> i want that text :)
<Healot> sure
<min> kl
<Healot> btw, there is only ONE monitor/screen entry
<min> yea its weird
<min> ionno
<min> I dunno how to fix it
<min> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16603
<Healot> mmkay. i am writing an example for your ATi dual monitor config (xorg.conf)
<min> k
<Healot> wait
<min> so thats what I should write in there?
<min> dum de dum dum
<Healot> wait, writing the comments too
<min> k
<Healot> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo >> Full explanation
<bulltitan> can i play a winxp game by using vmware?
<Healot> damn take forever to load
<min> lol
<Healot> yeah, if you installed XP using VMware
<weihello> yeas
<Healot> http://pastebin.com/732656 > min
<bulltitan> great
<bulltitan> thanks!
<min> loading.
<weihello> your computer is thirst, give it some water....
<min> uh huh
<min> loading
<Healot> ask if you understand the settings
<min> still loading
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> ok , got some problems compiling wine, can someone look at it ? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16600
<min> are u sure its right?
<min> its still loading
<Healot> wait
<hsn_> how to set domain name? i know about hostname for seting host name, but how to set domain?
<min> yea I think its bad link
<min> the other guys went lighting fast
<Healot> http://pastebin.com/732656
<min> loooading
<weihello> you can set it in networksetting
<min> ok it worked
<weihello> system->systemmanagement.
<min> rwar thats long
<min> so where do I put this?
<weihello> hsn_
<Healot> min: in the xorg.conf...
<min> cna u tell me the code to open the xorg.conf file in terminal so I can edit it?
<min> cuz if I just open it up
<Healot> replace the existing settings...
<Healot> hum
<raphink> min: depens what editor you want to use
<min> I dont have permission
<Healot> you're in KDE right?
<min> I have kate
<min> yea
<raphink> vi/emacs/nano, etc.
<Healot> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<raphink> ah right
<raphink> sudo kate /etc/X11/xorg.conf then
<min> k
<Healot> "kdesu kate /etc/X11/xorg.conf" then
<raphink> Healot: that also works :)
<Healot> next enter your password when prompted
<min> alright
<Healot> HorizSync        30-31.5 >> add the appropriate setting (number like in the example)
<min> k
<min> I got it
<Healot> min I would suggest that you jot down the "Monitor" settings, by attaching one monitor at one time
<min> so just replace everything with what I have?
<Healot> VertRefresh        70 << this too
<Healot> yes!
<min> k
<Healot> bang
<Healot> do one monitor at a time, record the settings, then add the entry in the example i gave you
<cotroler> hello
<min> I dotn have the specs for my monitor
<cotroler> how do i install GNOME for kubuntu pls? (i have KDE)
<min> I cnat find it in google either
<min> get ubuntu
<Healot> min: "dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" while plugging each monitor at one time...
<crimsun> cotroler: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop && mv -f ~/.gtkrc-2.0 ~/.gtkrc-2.0.bak
<Healot> with that, your xorg setting will be change according to the monitor you have
<cotroler> !gnome
<ubotu> gnome is a project that provides two things: The GNOME desktop environment, an intuitive and attractive desktop for end-users, users, and the GNOME development platform, an extensive framework for building applications that integrate into the rest of the desktop.
<Healot> copy that setting into another file, preferably at your home directory
<min> I cant take out th eother monitor
<min> its stuck to my laptop
<Healot> then take out the one that you can take out
<cotroler> !ubuntu
<min> then I cant see
<ubotu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuHowCome
<min> cuz the othe one is broke
<_cotroler> !gnome
<ubotu> gnome is a project that provides two things: The GNOME desktop environment, an intuitive and attractive desktop for end-users, users, and the GNOME development platform, an extensive framework for building applications that integrate into the rest of the desktop.
<Healot> or easier... isntall the following packages "fglrx-control xorg-driver-fglrx xorg-driver-fglrx-dev"
<_cotroler> how do i install gnome in kubuntu pls??
<min> wait
<min> it says
<min> #Put appropriate vertical and horizontal refrest settings if necessary
<min> so I dont have to?
<min> or do I need to
<weihello> i run brood in wine last night.  but it's slow...slow....slow.... my screen frozened
<Healot> that's where you supposed to put the "HorizSync" and "VertRefresh" settings, min
<min> k
<Healot> anything taht start with # is a comment... min
<min> I know that
<Healot> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-85215.html << have you read this yet?
<Healot> mmmkay, I going to be away
<min> k
<min> wait
<_cotroler> how do i install gnome for kubuntu pls???
<Hobbsee> _cotroler: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<_cotroler> tnx
<_cotroler> Hobbsee: is says cans find package ubuntu-desktop
<Hobbsee> _cotroler: post your /etc/apt/sources.list to pastebin.ca and give us the link, please?
<_cotroler> Hobbsee: how do i post that link pls? iam newbie to linux
<KuLover> why are the hard rives being checked even though i have it set to 0 0 in fstab?
<Hobbsee> hmmm...better still
<Hobbsee> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<ChefWill> Hobbsee: i do all my network stuff thru iwconfig now ;o
<Hobbsee> ChefWill: hehe nice
<ChefWill> i need to make a batch file though
<ChefWill> to automate it a bit
<fatejudger> join #ubuntu+1
<fatejudger> I hate it when I do that...
<min> can 8ijI just leave the monitor name as fujisu?
* bernd is away: Away at the moment
<Hobbsee> away_bernd: please turn that away message off
<KuLover> What would someone say the best driver for an ATI X850 XT would be?
<Melchiorre> fglrx
<farous> KuLover: the best driver for ati they are all bad lol. but i prefer the opensource ones
<Melchiorre> KuLover: http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Dapper_Installation_Guide
<Melchiorre> Depends if you want to run 3d games or not...
<KuLover> I agree,, they are all bad. I was hoping there was somthing better than fglex
<KuLover> I have problems wile running x applications
<KuLover> I do play 3d games
<KuLover> PlanesSHift is one of them
<KuLover> It need 3D acell
<Healot> I play 4D (gambling) :)
<Melchiorre> bugger
<farous> KuLover: radeon on my card (open source drive) have 3d accel enabled
<KuLover> farous, DO you have problems running X applications? Like FrostWire and stuch?
<KuLover> My GUI crashed when I try to run things like that
<KuLover> ALthough I can still move my mouse
<farous> KuLover: nope
<farous> KuLover: hmm did you use an xorg.conf file that you configure in breezy?
<KuLover> So I guess then fglrx are my only choice ><
<KuLover> Im resorting to that now.. I was playing with other drivers and rendered my system un bootablt.. it just hangs on the kubuntu screen after loading
<farous> KuLover: you should mostly try ati, radeon or fglrx.
<KuLover> ati wont boot :/
<KuLover> I have to go back to fglrx i suppose
<farous> KuLover: did you change the driver in the xorg.conf file and did you load the ati module in it?
<KuLover> Rite now Im seeing if I can actually boot again ><
<KuLover> Phew.. I made it!
<KuLover> It boots
<KuLover> Yeah I tried ATI earlier..
<moparisthebest> if I just mount an ntfs partition as read only it cant get corrupted can it?
<KuLover> No go for my card :/
<min> wee not workking
<min> I think I did somethign wrong
<min> can u send me the pastebin thing again?
<hybrid> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<min> mo
<min> someone sent me this pastebin thing where it showed me what to do
<hybrid> oh, sorry
<hybrid> :p
* hybrid hides
<min> ?
<min> lol
<min> It got me to a bootscreen where it froze
<min> so I had to do ctrl+ f1
<min> sigh
<min> I give up
<min> back to window for me
<farous> min can you state your prob again
<Wodger> pastbin = http://kubuntu.pastebin.com
<Wodger> bookmark it?
<Hobbsee> Wodger: yes, that's the pastebin
<Hobbsee> !apache
<ubotu> lamp is a shortcut for Linux-Apache-Mysql-{PHP,Perl,Python}. To setup a LAMP server on Ubuntu, install the packages libapache2-mod-php5, php5-mysql, and mysql-server-5.0. You can also choose 'install a LAMP server' from the server install cd boot menu. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<Wodger> heh no that was for min
<Hobbsee> cotroler: see ^
<cotroler> Hobbsee :)
<lubcho> can someone tell me how to create a shorcut for terminal command
<lubcho> cd .wine/drive_c/Program\ Files/Gaberoff\ Koral/Gaberoff\ Koral\ German\ Dictionary\ 1.0/
<lubcho> and after that to execute command wine DictionDe.exe
<lubcho> i tried with
<lubcho> a shorcut
<lubcho> command
<lubcho> cd .wine/drive_c/Program\ Files/Gaberoff\ Koral/Gaberoff\ Koral\ German\ Dictionary\ 1.0/
<lubcho> & wine DictionDE.exe
<lubcho> but the terminal stops with error msg
<lubcho> cd .wine/drive_c/Program\ Files/Gaberoff\ Koral/Gaberoff\ Koral\ German\ Dictionary\ 1.0/
<lubcho> & wine DictionDE.exe
<lubcho> ops
<lubcho> /bin/sh: -c: line 1: syntax error near unexpected token `&'
<lubcho> /bin/sh: -c: line 1: `& wine DictionDE.exe '
<Hobbsee> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<Hobbsee> !enter
<ubotu> Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and can be annoying.
<Hobbsee> wrong command, first time
<Hobbsee> !symlink
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via applications -> accessories -> terminal (gnome) or kmenu -> system -> konsole (kde). Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<Hobbsee> hmm ok
<scheuri> hi all
<cotroler> hi scheuri
<lubcho> Anyone  can give me an idea how to fix it
<lubcho> im sure its a minor failture
<Healot> fix whut?
<lubcho> this minor shorcut
<lubcho> error
<lubcho>  how to link 2 commands
<omeow> lubcho: Surely there are German dictionaries on the web? :)
<lubcho> like 1st cd and then wine app.exe
<lubcho> omeow: They are... but not bg-de de-bg :)
<omeow> bg being Bulgarian?
<lubcho> Yep :)
<omeow> Ok, can you explain to me what it is you're trying to archive?
<Healot> &&
<Healot> cd && wine
<omeow> *achieve
<lubcho> dual?
<omeow> Oh seperating commands.
<omeow> You could also do cd ; wine or cd | wine
<lubcho> aha... just a sec to try
<lubcho> nope
<lubcho> not working bash.sh -c still prints syntax error :(
<lubcho> some unexpected token
* Starting logfile irclogs/kubuntu.log
<lubcho> yay!
<lubcho> working!
<lubcho> love you omeow :P
<omeow> What did I do?
<lubcho> the ; worked with and now it propertly runs and executes the commands
<omeow> Oh ok. :) Have fun.
<ajayc> hi guys
<hsn_> where can i find program for generating otp responses, 331 Response to otp-md5 486 sd0108 ext required ?
<starter> hello
<starter> I have a problem with kubuntu, after the bbotup sequence, it enters xwindows, I can hear the sound, but the screen goes black
<starter> the computer is 2000+ Athlon, GeForce 4 MX440, 256 DDRAM
<starter> bootup sequence*
<starter> noone alive?
<yacek> hello
<yacek> when I run applications from console I get this X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 166, how to solve it?
<hsn_> its normal, same there
<yacek> but why?
<edulix> hello kubuntusers :P
<edulix> I think I've found a strange error in konqi
<starter> uhm... I'll ask one more time
<starter> I have a problem with kubuntu, after the bbotup sequence, it enters xwindows, I can hear the sound, but the screen goes black
<starter> the computer is 2000+ Athlon, GeForce 4 MX440, 256 DDRAM
<edulix> test: enter in http://www.jamendo.com/ and mouseover the links of the tags cloud. most of them don't seem links, but they are
<edulix> (btw, I'm using kde 3.5.3)
<edulix> hey noone tried? :(
<starter> uhm... noone with FeForce 4 MX440?
<starter> GeForce
<nik> where does kaddressbook save all the data?
<edulix> nik: probably somewhere in ~/.kde
<edulix> that's where everything goes :P
<visik7> I've a usb pendrive
<visik7> when I plug in it the kernel see 2 devices
<visik7> while there is only one
<visik7> why ?
<paul_> [dapperdrake]  hi, how can I list disinstalled packages?
<nik> edulix: ya...but there is no data :x
<nik> only configuration files..
<craigaa> Hi All, I am wanting to experiment with and get to know KDE. Am I likely to run into any obvious problems installing the kubuntu-destop meta-package on my production Ubuntu box?
<der_daniel> is drapper drake stable, yet?
<omeow> craigaa: What kind of problems?
<omeow> der_daniel: Yeah, it should be. Haven't had any big problems yet.
<der_daniel> thanks, will give it a try then :D
<fiyawerx> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<paul_> can you list the packages you uninstalled?
<omeow> Since when? Since ever?
<keyne> paul_: not sure that the best way to do it, but that's how i do it usually: dpkg -l | grep ^r
<ajayc> eXCeSS, hi
<ajayc> anyone here plays et?
<omeow> et phone home
<ajayc> Enemy Territory!
<omeow> I play Alien Swarm
<craigaa> omeow: Sorry, went for a sandwich. I don't know what problems I might encounter. Basically, I would like to know if there are any known gotcha's to installing kde on Ubuntu.
<omeow> Uh, not that I know of. As far as I know. It just installs normally.
<ajayc> craigaa, not at all
<omeow> kubuntu-desktop I think you need.
<ajayc> craigaa, but still if u wanna be safe get Kubuntu itself
<ajayc> :)
<craigaa> ameow, ajayc: Thanks,. I've got to be conservative as this is my work machine and cannot afford the down time.
<craigaa> ajayc - Ubuntu Gnome is my working environment, but I want to learn KDE.
<ajayc> craigaa, ok so then get kubunu itself
<ajayc> use it as livecd
<craigaa> hmm.. good point
<craigaa> try before you buy ;-)
<ajayc> craigaa, u just wanna learn kde?or want KDE on ubuntu?
<craigaa> Is there a major difference?
<ajayc> can be
<ajayc> u can use slac
<omeow> I think there is. :)
<ajayc> slax
<ajayc> it is fast and small
<ajayc> to learn KDE
<ajayc> :p
<ajayc> u dont have to get 695mb
<craigaa> hmm, KDE will always be secondary on my box as the internal std is Gnome...
<ajayc> get 195 mb
<craigaa> but I would like to get to know it ...
<ajayc> u can get to know kde from SLAX
<craigaa> and there seem to be some really cute kde apps
<ajayc> ah
<ajayc> get KNOPPIX
<keyne> omeow: is there a linux version of Alien Swarm ?
<ajayc> :)
<ajayc> keyne, www.3dgamers.com
<omeow> keyne: Alien Swarm (not infested) is a mod for UT2004 so yeah, it'll run on Linux.
<craigaa> ajayc - will look at Kubuntu live and Knoppix - thanks
<ajayc> craigaa, no
<ajayc> n
<ajayc> np*
<ajayc> :)
<omeow> Alien Swarm Infested will be built for source, and it hasn't been released yet.
<craigaa> lol
<ajayc> tuxrobot, hi
<ajayc> lmao
<ajayc> that is my nick on my shell :)
<fiyawerx> do you guys prefer kopete or gaim?
<omeow> I prefer konversation.
<omeow> Instant messaging programs are too attention grabbing.
<fiyawerx> especially when you have 250 or so buddies on aim alone that wouldn't be too happy if you just stopped signing on
<fiyawerx> which is why i was asking for a comparison :-P
<fiyawerx> guess i'll just try'em both
<omeow> Yeah.
<fiyawerx> just redid a fresh install and am sitting here like ok, what do i do next heh
<omeow> fiyawerx: Yeah, once you've got Linux fully installed and working, there's not much to do anymore.
<omeow> Can't play games anyway. Might as well break Linux again and start fixing stuff. ;)
<fiyawerx> hehe
<Lynoure> omeow: There are games for Linux, just not that many
<fiyawerx> have to wait till later to get the multimedia working, moved over to my laptop/remote connection, too tired of sitting at the desktop
<fiyawerx> oh that reminds me didnt do my video driver yet
<Lynoure> ATitD for example is a quite cool multiplayer game
<[Nige] > i am running dapper but I cant install gtk2 because of dependancies
<[Nige] > what the easiest way to fix this?
<fiyawerx> ATitD?
<Lynoure> fiyawerx: A Tale in the Desert
<fiyawerx> havn't heard of that one
<Lynoure> fiyawerx: google can tell you more, or atitd.com
<fiyawerx> someone suggested enemy territory
<h3sp4wn> Or you can play the neo geo arcade games with advancemame
<fiyawerx> can't do much of that over a remote connection tho
<h3sp4wn> Is the remote connection windows ?
<fiyawerx> win xp laptop running nomachines client to the kubuntu desktop
<fiyawerx> i mean i mud and stuff, can set up some mud clients, but eh, not yet
<h3sp4wn> There is a version of exceed which allows opengl over a network connection
<fiyawerx> thats scary
<fiyawerx> i mean i can run glxgears over this and whatnot
<fiyawerx> but i get like 30 fps as opposed to 7000 at the desktop
<h3sp4wn> But fast enough to use it (Its ment for engineering type programs)
<fiyawerx> interesting
<fiyawerx> it's prob. meant for high bandwith networks too, altho that'd prob. work on the lan
<larsivi_wrk> do anyone know if the svn plugin to eclipse is in the main repositories (and what would it be named)?
<h3sp4wn> Its probably also expensive
<fiyawerx> we have the newest version of hummingbirds exceed at work
<fiyawerx> i never use it tho
<h3sp4wn> Exceed 3d is the one you need (never used it though)
<fiyawerx> will check it out
<fiyawerx> hmm, aha, need firefox
<fiyawerx> im loving this yakuake program
<h3sp4wn> What does it do ?
<fiyawerx> makes a drop down terminal window when you press f12, and then it hides it when you hit f12 again
<fiyawerx> can set it to use Konsoles settings by default
<h3sp4wn> Is it a kde app though
<fiyawerx> yes
<fiyawerx> I found it by looking through the "whats new" screenshots on kde.org
<fiyawerx> htey call it Konsoles "sly" twin
<fiyawerx> http://www.kde.org/screenshots/images/3.5/18-terminal.png
<h3sp4wn> I am running it (but it doesn't look like that - but seems pretty good
<h3sp4wn> How do you make it start when you login to kde ? - just put it in .kde/Autostart or do you know a better way ?
<fiyawerx> hmm, good question
<fiyawerx> and if your ight click and go to configure -> use konsole's settings, then do the configure -> set as default, it'll open and look like Konsole
<visik7> is normal that flash movies are desynced in konqueror ?
<fiyawerx> brb gonna reboot
<pussfeller> ever since the upgrade to dapper my computer has been sluggish
<pussfeller> getting into the swap all the time
<fiyawerx> h3sp4wn: i rebooted and when x came back up, yakuake is already working
<fiyawerx> didn't have to change anything / startup stuff
<fiyawerx> ok about to pass out
<h3sp4wn> hmmm - does ctrl shift n - work for you properly in yakuake ?
<h3sp4wn> (i.e for a new tab)
<Chameleon22> i am using cyrus 2.1 with pam auth and sasldb - when i try to connect using cyradmin (cyradm --user cyrus localhost) I get an error: cyradm: cannot authenticate to server as user cyrus. Password appears to be in sasldb2 file and mail log displays the following error: "Jun 27 21:33:58 fatty cyrus/imapd[13599] : badlogin: localhost[127.0.0.1]  DIGEST-MD5 [SASL(-13): user not found: no secret in database] " any ideas on how to fix that?
<Chameleon22>  Googled, checked out cyrus how-to's - no luck...
<deuce868> anyone know much about the kpdf package? When I go to print this pdf document it adds a ton of space above and to the right of each page
<deuce868> so the printer seems to think it needs legal sized paper to print the document
<deuce868> margins are set to 0, paper is set to letter
<deuce868> h3sp4wn, yep, it does work for me
<dutch> morning
<Ertain> Hello everyone.  I'm trying to install the latest Wacom drivers (version 7.4) since every time I use my tablet the stylus is off.  The tip is barely 9 mm from the surface and it starts reacting.  So I need the Xorg sources.  When I look into Adept, it says that I will break my install.  Any ideas on this one?
<h3sp4wn> deuce868: I have worked it out (I use ctrl alt n in konsole) so just had to change it from ctrl shift n which it was set to somehow
<deuce868> ah, ok
<Ertain> I'm trying to build a driver, but when I try to install the xorg-dev pack, it says it'll break my install and it doesn't actually install.  Any ideas on this one?
<deuce868> oh well, if I print using lpr and adobe reader instead of kpdf it prints fine so I guess I'm still ok
<Ertain> Okay, this is seriously messed up.  I'm trying to build the Wacom drivers and for that I need to install xorg-dev, but it would break my install.  Apparently the packs I have, or at least I'm trying to use are too new.  And manually downloading them won't work, since it needs various other packs for it to work.  Damn dependency hell.
<erik__> when trying to rip a CD with KAudioCreator: "Cannot place file, unable to make directories."
<h3sp4wn> Ertain: Send the output you get to pastebin.ca (Is it xserver-xorg-dev that you are trying to install ?)
<gupta> Me is  getting "Unable to open URL: http://localhost:631/printers" when using hp-toolbox ?
<gupta> I can acces it from my browser
<h3sp4wn> Are you trying to access the cups webinterface ? because its disabled by default in {k}ubuntu
<gupta> I can access the webinterface, the problem is I get the above message in konsole when I click a particular message in hp-toolbox.
<Ertain> I'm trying to install xserver-xorg-dev, but it requires various packs, like libdrm-dev.  I have no problem installing the various packs, but Adept keeps saying they'll break my install.
<gupta> I meant when I click configure in the hp-toolbox
<Yusuke`> yo yo
<Yusuke`> ^_^
<Tommy2k4> hm amarok still playing like a minute after i  closed it
<Yusuke`> ubuntu =D
<Ryoga85> hi Yusuke`
<emonkeylap> Tommy2k4, killall amarok-app
<Yusuke`> heya ^_^
<h3sp4wn> Ertain: Have you all the repositories enabled ?
<h3sp4wn> Ertain: Some parts may be in universe or multiverse
<Yusuke`> <>-={{_()()()(g)(H)()()(g) ()()(+) ()()()()_}}=-<>
<Ertain> I have changed some of them from universe to multiverse, and back.  Then I update the database and check again.  But they would still be broken.
* Ertain changes some packs and updates others.
<Ertain> Okay, I think I've got it.
<Yusuke`> you have to partition your drives, update your binary's, patch the kernel
<Yusuke`> it's just so easy
<Darkbyte> Hello, I'm using dapper and I need install php5-dbase package. But I'm not find it. Who I do to found it? Help me please !!!
<martynda> Darkbyte: sudo apt-get install php5-dbase
<Darkbyte> apt-get install php5-dbase not found the package.
<Jack1> hi
<martynda> Darkbyte: hmm yeah, what are you trying to do?
<martynda> you could open up synaptic and search for php5 and see which package you need
<gupta> Darkbyte: just try "aptitude search php"
<Jack1> when installing kubuntu 5.10 to a siemens lappie with dualcore centrino i get problems with the x-server
<Jack1> no idea what to specify in x-server reconfigurexorg
<h3sp4wn> Jack1: You need dapper for dualcore to work properly
<Jack1> hiya
<h3sp4wn> hi
<Tommy2k4> Why does konqueror say stalled in the status bar when i try to load up /media/network
<Tommy2k4> i have a samba share mounted there
<Tommy2k4> in /media/network/Emma
<h3sp4wn> did you mount the sambashare with mount -t smbfs or smbmount ?
<Tommy2k4> i also have a folder called /media/network/Dad which is showing up but i dont have anything mounted there
<Jack1> h3sp4wn can i upgrade from the internet without x via apt-get?
<h3sp4wn> Jack1: Yes
<nixternal> Jack1: yes
<nixternal> ;)
<Jack1> guys how?
<Tommy2k4> it automounts //Emma when i boot up
<nixternal> sudo apt-get update
<nixternal> sudo apt-get install
<davide> hi
<Tommy2k4> forgot what file you set that in
<nixternal> cuz you will be at a command line if you aren't in X
<davide> do you have trouble with kde??
<davide> sometimes freez
<nixternal> Qt: 3.3.6
<nixternal> KDE: 3.5.3
<nixternal> kde-config: 1.0
<nixternal> i have no problem with kde...it is great
<h3sp4wn> Jack1: sudo perl -pi.bak -e 's/breezy/dapper/i' /etc/apt/sources.list && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<davide> me kde 3.5.2
<Darkbyte> I try it with apt-get,synaptic and aptitude and not found the package.
<Jack1> nixternal  h3sp4wn first update then install right? prob is that i installed a 383 kernel, having only this cd
<davide> check the repository
<Tommy2k4> h3sp4wn, i have "//Emma/C	/media/network/Emma	smbfs	credentials=/root/.smbcredentials	0	0" in /etc/fstab
<nixternal> yes Jack1
<nixternal> that way there you loaded the latest repo info into cache
<h3sp4wn> Jack1: That command will changes sources.list (the old one will be called sources.list.bak) and then update and upgrade
<Jack1> thank u h3sp4wn but i didnt set up the internet during install how do i that from commandline?
<h3sp4wn> Jack1: Is it connect by wire or wireless ?
<Jack1> wire h3sp4wn
<h3sp4wn> Jack1: dhcp ?
<Jack1> h3sp4wn no dont think, dsl with password and username
<h3sp4wn> Jack1: So its not thru a router ?
<Jack1> no router afaik
<Tommy2k4> Could not resolve mount point /media/network/Emma
<Tommy2k4> but when i try to mkdir it says it already exists
<Jack1> i got it h3sp4wn sudo pppoeconf
<Jack1> h3sp4wn thank u that is right isnt it?
<h3sp4wn> Yes
<Jack1> pon dsl-provider h3sp4wn
<Jack1> thanks so much guys u save me!
<Jack1> need to go offline buy guys cu later
<vincent> heloooooo room
<vincent> :)
<GreyBear> Hi
<GreyBear> Just did Upgrade, worked great
<vincent> awsome Greybear
<vincent> ciao
<GreyBear> Expected to have to put alot of time into it and it was so easy a Windoze user could do it
<Nooreazy> I NEED HELP! PLZ
<Nooreazy> installing firefox
<jpatrick> sudo apt-get install firefox
<Nooreazy> kool
<emonkeylap> 
<Nooreazy> nothing came up
<Nooreazy> wierd
<Nooreazy> and i cant select fire fox in adept installer
<Nooreazy> :'(
<GreyBear> I installed mine from the Adept Package manager
<Nooreazy> lol i cant even select mine
<Hobbsee> Nooreazy: why cant you select it?
<GreyBear> can you select anything else there?
<Nooreazy> dunno
<Nooreazy> yea
<slow-motion> hallo
<lubcho> saluit
<GreyBear> don't know
<Nooreazy> when is search fire fox it comes up but its just gray and i cant select it
<Nooreazy> <GreyBear> don't know THX any way
<Nooreazy> so is there a manual way i can install it?
<Nooreazy> i downloaded the firefox pacage but i dont know witch file is the installer
<Nooreazy> package*
<Hobbsee> !firefox1.5
<ubotu> firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins
<Nooreazy> thx i'm checking it out
<Tommy2k4> erm
<Tommy2k4> ew kde crashed
<Tommy2k4> well, kicker did
<Jack1> h3sp4wn hi ; i get w:couldtnt stat source package list cdrom//ubuntu 5.10 dapper Badger; some index files failed to download, they have been replaced or old ones used instead
<spike> hi there
<spike> can anybody help me with kmail and imap? I cant find out how to write filters for it
<spike> no probs with pop, but cant work out imap
<Jack1> h3sp4wn it says failed to fetch cdrom..
<h3sp4wn> Jack1: That shouldn't make any difference (you don't need the cdrom)
<raul> can anybody help im havin problem with amarok it doesnt play. It just builds up the playlist everytime i play
<deuce868> spike, check out imapfilter . Great little package to do that stuff with regardless of mail client
<Hobbsee> raul: got libxine-extracodecs installed?
<h3sp4wn> Jack1: You can remove the line from /etc/apt/sources.list if you like (just put a # infront of it)
<Jack1> h3sp4wn but it doesnt seem to download...
<h3sp4wn> Jack1: Is the internet connection working ?
<spike> deuce868: well, I spose I can do that with procmail then, point was doing it with kmail. dont get why it doesnt give access to imap folders from the filter screen
<Jack1> h3sp4wn it said it would be online right away so i didnt reboot, maybe i should have right?
<h3sp4wn> Jack1: Try ping 194.112.32.1 (see if you get a reply)
<h3sp4wn> Jack1: If it is not working now I don't think a reboot would fix it
<raul> thanx Hobbsee i didnt have libxine.. installed
<Vexmaster> hello again
<Hobbsee> raul: :)
<Vexmaster> has anyone had trouble getting firefox on the main menu?
<MilhousePunkRock> Hi everyone!
<Vexmaster> hi milhouse!
<MehAdult> Morning guys
<MilhousePunkRock> How can I add a menu to the taskbar?
<MilhousePunkRock> Like the system menu that is already there by default...
<MehAdult> MilhousePunkRock: wish i knew
<Hobbsee> MilhousePunkRock: right click on kicker, add applet to panel, pick applet
<Hobbsee> or app, if you prefer
<MilhousePunkRock> But I don't want an applet or application, I want a menu, just like the system menu
<LiquidNerd_work> edgy  pooped my kdm :(
<gupta> Anybody knnows which is the spooler directory? Like in windows it is windows/system32/spool or something
<GreyBear> bk
<gupta> Basically I want to cancel the print jobs and canceling from kcontrol isn't working
<LiquidNerd_work> gupta: I believe it's set in the cupsys config.. I think mine is normally in /tmp
<apokryphos> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Riddell, uniq, Mez, jpatrick, seth_k, apokryphos, nalioth, Hobbsee, or robotgeek
<apokryphos> ta-da
<gupta> LiquidNerd_work: K, I'll look around thanks
<Hobbsee> apokryphos: nice.
<Riddell> apokryphos: cool
<Nooreazy> danm it!
<Nooreazy> theres 2 adept manegers
<Nooreazy> Firefox is hard to install
<Nooreazy> !!!
<ubotu> I know nothing about !!
<MehAdult> lol
<imbrandon> apokryphos, im missing ;)
<MehAdult> Nooreazy: It's simple, just sudo apt-get install firefox
<MilhousePunkRock> nooreazy Why? Even I managed that on my first day with Linux...
<apokryphos> imbrandon: add yourself 8)
<MehAdult> Make sure your repos are set up :)
<gnomefreak> lol
<imbrandon> hehe
<Nooreazy> yea but the sudo command when i do it nothing comes up
* MilhousePunkRock will be back later...
<MilhousePunkRock> With more noobish questions, of course...
<LiquidNerd_work> Nooreazy: probably because you don't have the right repository setup.. whcih version are you running of Ubuntu?
<Nooreazy> brb i need some music "pandora.com"
<Nooreazy> 6.06LTS
* LiquidNerd_work doesn't even remembering the need to install firefox
<visik7> how can I get zeroconf properly installed/configured ?
<cox377> has anyone here managed to get hotmail working with the likes of thunderbird?
<cox377> !hotmail
<ubotu> If you must use this microsoft product, consider hotway: hotwayd/hotsmtpd are POP3/SMTP-HTTPMail gateway daemons, also works for lycos spray and msn
<imbrandon> !ops
<ubotu> Riddell, haggai, amu, imbrandon, Hobbsee
<visik7> Failed to publish this new service to the network (ZeroConf). The server will work fine without this, however. <- how can I fix it ?
<Tommy2k4> i need a wma > mp3 converter
<Jack1> hi
<Tommy2k4> (dont bother suggesting ogg)
<jpatrick> lame
<Jack1> h3sp4wn sudo perl -pi.bak -e 's/breezy/dapper/i' /etc/apt/sources.list && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade is this definitely right? CAUSE IT seems not to replace the sources list, saying reading package list..done, building dependency tree..done, calculating upgrade..done...then: 0 upgraded, 0 removed, 0 newly installed..btw internet works now..
<gioacchino> cioa
<gioacchino> ciao
<gioacchino> hello
<Jack1> h3sp4wn i did that as root via sudo -s cause it reported a lock somewhere before in case thats important
<h3sp4wn> Jack1: Can you use vim ?
<gioacchino> hoe to make install floppy of kubuntu _
<h3sp4wn> Jack1: sudo vim /etc/apt/sources.list
<gioacchino> how to make install floppy of kubuntu _
<Jack1> h3sp4wn shall i turn off the root and use sudo?
<h3sp4wn> Jack1: go back as root but use sudo -i (not sudo -s)
<h3sp4wn> Jack1: then vim /etc/apt/sources.list
<cox377> i've juust installed hotway and restarted KDE now i cant find it, u guys got any ideas?
<hanspeter> hi there! is there a known fix for the libc6 bug in edgy??
<h3sp4wn> Jack1: Scroll with the arrows to the line with the cdrom in it and press dd (d twice) - to remove that line
<gioacchino> how to make install floppy of kubuntu?
<hanspeter> or a tip to whoch version i should downgrade?
<h3sp4wn> Jack1: Then move to the all the lines with # infront of them and delete them just by pressing x
<Jack1> h3sp4wn it says in the beginning: deb cdrom:[Ubuntu 5.10 _dapper BAdger ...main restricted..thats it right?
<h3sp4wn> Jack1: Are you in vim ?
<h3sp4wn> Jack1: press dd on that line and it will delete it
<Jack1> i entered your command h3sp4wn so i guess i am i see the sources.list right now
<Jack1> h3sp4wn worked now deleting the hash marked lines
<h3sp4wn> Jack1: Just by using x ?
<h3sp4wn> Jack1: You only want to remove the # not the full line
<Jack1> h3sp4wn yes
<h3sp4wn> Jack1: once you have finished doing that type
<Jack1> h3sp4wn fuck i stayed too long and now its half removed
<h3sp4wn> Jack1: press u until it comes back
<Jack1> h3sp4wn is the space between beginning of line and deb httpp important? shall i remove the space too?
<gioacchino> how to make install floppy of kubuntu?
<gioacchino> how to make install floppy of kubuntu?
<h3sp4wn> Jack1: I would remove the space but I don't know whether it makes a difference
<h3sp4wn> gioacchino: There is a post on the forums about how someone did it for breezy
<Tommy2k4> how do i install realplayer? it says i need xlibs but xlibs wont install
<Jack1> h3sp4wn i leave the ## where it specifies the comments as they are , am finished now
<gioacchino> <h3sp4wn> url please
<h3sp4wn> gioacchino: I don't have it look yourself
<gioacchino> url of forum no of post
<Nooreazy> back i just found out that i dont even have firefox in my kubuntu
<h3sp4wn> www.ubuntuforums.org
<Jack1> h3sp4wn i should the two lines space in the beginning too right?
<Nooreazy> but i still have the cd and i went to Programs>firefox>firefox.exe what should i open it with?
<Nooreazy> the exe file?
<h3sp4wn> Jack1: just do :wq
<h3sp4wn> Jack1: and it should quit and be saved the file
<h3sp4wn> Jack1: You need to type the colon
<gioacchino> Nooreazy: use sudo apt-get upgrade                and sudo apt update
<Jack1> h3sp4wn
<Jack1> ok
<gioacchino> the firefox in cd id fo windows no for linux
<Nooreazy> oh ok
<robotgeek> gioacchino: sudo apt-get install firefox
<Nooreazy> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<h3sp4wn> Jack1: then try apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade
<Tommy2k4> is realplayer for linux any good
<Tommy2k4> the one for windows is bloated crap
<Jack1> ok thank you h3sp4wn are u later here? i need to go out off the irc for that
<Nooreazy> "E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (13 Permission denied)E: Unable to lock the list directory"
<h3sp4wn> Jack1: Does the file only mention dapper now ?
<Nooreazy> happens for both of them :'(
<slow-motion> bbl monitor test
<h3sp4wn> Jack1: The only important line in the whole file is deb http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper main restricted multiverse universe (or similar according to county
<Jack1> h3sp4wn it says that in the repository address eg dapper universe
<h3sp4wn> Jack1: dapper main (is the most important one)
<Jack1> h3sp4wn i got main restricted
<h3sp4wn> Jack1: That will be fine
<sbriscoe> Is there a way to get the Wireless Assistant to support WPA-SPK?
<robotgeek> sbriscoe: maybe try knetworkmanager
<gioacchino> Download these floppy images from [WWW]  http://people.debian.org/~joeyh/d-i/images/pre-rc2/floppy/ ( [WWW]  http://ftp.debian.org/debian/dists/testing/main/installer-i386/rc2/images/floppy/ ):
<gioacchino> the link on the site
<gioacchino> are broken..
<Jack1> h3sp4wn and universe thensecurity and updates and backports but when i get x i can easily edit that
<Jack1> h3sp4wn thank u and goodbye
<h3sp4wn> Jack1: That should be ok if the dist-upgrade doesn't start this time come back and I will try a different way
<Jack1> oki h3sp4wn bybye
<Tommy2k4> can i play a file using xine straight from console?
<gioacchino> Download these floppy images from [WWW]  http://people.debian.org/~joeyh/d-i/images/pre-rc2/floppy/ ( [WWW]  http://ftp.debian.org/debian/dists/testing/main/installer-i386/rc2/images/floppy/ ):
<gioacchino> the link on the site
<gioacchino> are broken..
<h3sp4wn> Tommy2k4: Video or audio ?
<Tommy2k4> audio
<h3sp4wn> Tommy2k4: aaxine maybe
<gioacchino> what`s the right link ?
<Tommy2k4> command not found
<moparisthebest> hey Tommy2k4 :)
<Tommy2k4> eww
<h3sp4wn> Tommy2k4: I think it might be part of xine-ui
<Tommy2k4> xine-ui command not found
<moparisthebest> when I try to run adept it says apt-get or aptitude are already running and it cant start up
<moparisthebest> but they arent running
<moparisthebest> any ideas?
<sbriscoe_> check your processes, and kill it if it's running
<Tommy2k4> moparisthebest linux newb plz
<Lynoure> That questions comes up a lot. Is there some FAQ for this channel?
<Hobbsee> Lynoure: yeah, it was in teh topic...
<Lynoure> Oh, blind me :)
* ..[topic/#kubuntu:Hobbsee] : "Kubuntu Support Channel | FAQ: http://wiki.kubuntu.org/CommonQuestions | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KubuntuDapperKnownProblems | Free Kubuntu CDs! https://shipit.kubuntu.org/ | Please don't paste into the channel, use http://kubuntu.pastebin.com | Please take off-topic conversations to #kubuntu-offtopic  FAQ: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonQuestions | IRC info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRCResourcePage |
<Hobbsee> grr.
<adem> hallo zusammen
<gioacchino> <h3sp4wn> I don`t found the istall fromfloppy on the forum please help me
<adem> ich bin neuling in Kubuntu und habe auch vorher nie Linux benutzt
<Lynoure> Hobbsee: the FAQ leads to something that looks more like a general introduction to ubuntu rather than commonly asked questions here
<oem_> can someone tell me where i can find windows codecs for ubuntu6.06
* jpatrick restrains...from...making...comment
<h3sp4wn> gioacchino: I don't know how to do it off the top of my head
<adem> ich habe einige Probleme
<jpatrick> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<adem> mit WLAN 128 bit Verschlsslung, das funktioniert nicht
<silfer> can someone tell me where i can find windows codecs for ubuntu6.06
<Hobbsee> !codecs
<ubotu> For lots of multimedia issues this page has the useful information you want: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  see also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - Please use free formats: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<adem> ok
<Kr4t05> I'm trying to mount a secondary ext3 partition, what options should I designate?
<silfer> thnx
<gioacchino> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/WithFloppies
<Lynoure> Hobbsee: Do you kow if ubutu content are somewhere on the web?
<gioacchino> the link of img floppy are broke
<Lynoure> Hobbsee: s/kow/know
<Hobbsee> Lynoure: um, what in particular?
<gioacchino> you know the corect link ?
<Lynoure> Hobbsee: All. They'd make a pretty good FAQ
<Hobbsee> Lynoure: what, wiki.ubuntu.com?  it's already there, just most people dont look.  and its' badly organised.
<Kr4t05> !tell me about ext3
<robotgeek> help.ubuntu.com has all you will probably need
<h3sp4wn> gioacchino: That page seems very old sarge is released now
<robotgeek> Lynoure: its even in your help menu :)
<Lynoure> Hobbsee: The bot has answer to very many questions, but reading them in FAQ form would be handier. Or do you mean it just looks things up from wiki?
<Tommy2k4> moparisthebest, u have msn?
<Hobbsee> Lynoure: the bot has a list of all the stuff it knows, Seveas knows the link.
<h3sp4wn> Is there a version of the wiki in text format ?
<Lynoure> robotgeek: hmm? what is? My ex-bf complained I don't come with a help menu =)
<robotgeek> Lynoure: the FAQ you asked for
<Hobbsee> Lynoure: the common questions link seems pretty relevant.  people just dont read it though
<moparisthebest> yes Tommy2k4 but im never on it :P
<Tommy2k4> newb
<min> I have a question
<Tommy2k4> what ircs do you go to these days
<gioacchino> <h3sp4wn> wat`s is the new pages ?
<moparisthebest> i searched on the wiki and common questions but i cant find anything on my problems or on how to kill processes
<Tommy2k4> sudo killall adept
<moparisthebest> this one, #kaitnieks, and #sythe Tommy2k4
<Tommy2k4> what server #kaitnieks?
<Lynoure> robotgeek: but what help menu? (I'm on debian at the moment, console, no help menus)
<robotgeek> moparisthebest: killall programname
<moparisthebest> irc.codestream.org Tommy2k4
<min> yea
<min> Im on two monitors
<robotgeek> Lynoure: oh, K-Menu -> Help has the desktop guide
<moparisthebest> it says no process killed
<gioacchino> <h3sp4wn> how to found the new pages ?
<Tommy2k4> try apt-get
<moparisthebest> any way i can see the processes running?
<Kr4t05> moparisthebest: Try passing "top" in the command line.
<robotgeek> moparisthebest: what are you trying to kill
<Tommy2k4> moparisthebest,  ctrl + escape
<moparisthebest> somthing to let adept run
<Lynoure> robotgeek: but that probably does not answer the common questions on this channel, like the daily "why won't my apt or adept run?". But I could be wrong and then I'd have to be impressed.
<John-Z> hrmm.
<robotgeek> moparisthebest: sudo killall apt-get , sudo killall dpkg
<ne78> Is keytouch packaged in kubuntu ?
<gioacchino> <h3sp4wn> how to found the new pages ?
<gioacchino> <h3sp4wn> how to found the new pages ?
<robotgeek> Lynoure: actually, not directly. but the information is actually present in the adept chapter of the guide
<John-Z> Has anyone had a problem where if they setup dual screens and have a high resolution on each, that NONE of their terminal programs (xterm, konsole, yakuake) will not load.. they begin to open the crash immediately?
<min> and one of them is broken and the other one's working fine but the screen resolution is way too small. I need to make the reso 1280x1024?
<min> yea thats me
<gioacchino> please help me
<min> but I have a low reso on each
<John-Z> weird.
<John-Z> Just started happening today.
<min> one of my monitor is broken
<min> and the other one
<Lynoure> robotgeek: cool
<min> I need to make it 1280x1024
<robotgeek> min, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Kr4t05> John-Z, haven't had this problem, and I run TwinView with a total res of 2560x1024
<min> I tried that
<moparisthebest> niether of those processes are rrrrrrrrrrrrrunning
<min> it only registers one monitor into xorg.conf
<Kr4t05> Atleast, I think.
<moparisthebest> damn, and now some keys are sticking like that :(
* Kr4t05 checks
<gatekeeper> min kate comes with a terminal, what happens if you use that?
<John-Z> it crashes.
<min> robotgeek:  it only registers one monitor into xorg.conf. Im on a laptop. The laptop monitor is busted so Im using an external monitor but the screen reso is incredibly small
<John-Z> every terminal, same problem here.
<robotgeek> min: hmm, sorry but i'm extremely weak with stuff like this
<min> robotgeek: I dont know what to change in the xorg.conf file
<h3sp4wn> gioacchino: Remove the end part and browse for it
<min> robotgeek: Maybe u can help me?
<robotgeek> min: maybe look at help.ubuntu.com/community
<min> is that the forums?
<min> noone answers
<[BU] Brizz> how come one of my repositories always takes a million years to respond or never responds at all?
<robotgeek> min: no, try looking for guides on the wiki
<min> thw wiki only has guides for ubuntu Im on kubuntu. MAybe cna you change the ubuntu commands into kubuntu commands?
<min> %can
<robotgeek> min: yes, the basic commands should be same. i also heard about some module in System Settings
<[BU] Brizz> most of the ubuntu stuff works in kubuntu too
<min> o
<min> because I tried it
<gatekeeper> min: I frequently use the ubuntu guides, kubuntu is ubuntu with a KDE front end
<robotgeek> K-Menu -> System Settings or so
<min> and some of the commands didnt work
<gioacchino> h3sp4wn:   thanks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11
<min> ok
<min> wait
<v3ctor> the underlying stuff comes from the same repos
<v3ctor> difference is kde/gnome
<min> I tried this but it doesnt work
<min> sudo ddcprobe | grep monitorrange
<[BU] Brizz> maybe those aren't installed
<min> I see
<min> ty
<h3sp4wn> gioacchino: You need to be careful or you will end up just installing debian sarge
<[BU] Brizz> sometimes if a command doesn't work you should try sudo apt-get install on it
<min> sudo apt-get install 855resolution
<min> this doesnt work
<min> couldnt find pacage 855resolution
<robotgeek> min: hold up
<min> k
<[BU] Brizz> sudo apt-get install ddcprobe
<min> ty
<[BU] Brizz> actually
<[BU] Brizz> xresprobe
<min> couldnt find package dccprobe
<robotgeek> min: ddcprobe
<gioacchino> h3sp4wn:  how to burn the im file on floppy ?
<robotgeek> min: also try, sudo apt-get install xresprobe
<gatekeeper> min: what happens if you launch kate (text editor)
<h3sp4wn> gioacchino:  dd if=/dev/fd0 of=/path/tofloppy/floppy.img
<gioacchino> h3sp4wn:   thanks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11
<min> I alredy have the latest version of xrespobe and yes kate loads fine except I dont have permission to edit the xorg.conf file. dccprobe shows me a bunch of numbers but at the end it says
<min> mode: 1280x1024x16m
<min> edid:
<min> edidfail
<min> it says edidfail
<Tommy2k4> brazillian national anthem sux plz
<robotgeek> !tell Tommy2k4 about coc
<Tommy2k4> sowwy :(
<min> !coc
<ubotu> The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<gatekeeper> min: kate comes with a terminal that is why I suggested using it, to edit xorg.conf file select Run Command... -> kdesu kate xorg.conf use kate or whatever text editor you want
<min> yea I know but I dont know what to put into the xorg.conf file
<moparisthebest> has anyoneeeeeeeeeeeee ever had that problem <
<LiquidNerd_work_> min: do: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<gioacchino> I restart the pc and reinstall kubuntu!!!
<moparisthebest> randomly my keys repeat each other
<gioacchino> thanks!!!!!!!!!!!!
<min> I did that
<LiquidNerd_work_> and?
<min> in only configures one of my monitors to xorg.conf
<min> but Ill try it anyways
<LiquidNerd_work_> moparisthebest: probably bad keyboard
<LiquidNerd_work_> is it a laptop?
<LiquidNerd_work_> min: are you ding dual monitors?
<min> yea
<LiquidNerd_work_> ahh
<min> on on a laptop
<min> and the one attatched to laptop is busted
<LiquidNerd_work_> I had that setup once too
<min> so Im using external but then the reso is too small
<min> *external monitor
<cox377> Hi all, right i've just logged into Root and realised tha all ports are open there, how do i go about opening ports under a normal account?
<Tommy2k4> ghana are gonna get owned so badly off brazil :(
<LiquidNerd_work_> min: so the display is showing on the external monitor, but the resolution is too high?
<min> no
<min> the resolution is too low its 640x280 I need to make it 1280x1024
<LiquidNerd_work_> ahh
<LiquidNerd_work_> okay
<min> so cna u help me?
<LiquidNerd_work_> so you see the Section "Screen" part that's relating to your external monitor in xorg.conf?
<v3ctor> when i plug a monitor into my laptop, it always uses the res of my laptop screen
<min> acutally
<min> theres only one monitor in xorg.conf and I think it might be the one thats attached ot the laptop
<min> and I get the error message when I do sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<min> xserver-xorg postinst warning: overwriting possibly-customised configuration
<min>    file; backup in /etc/X11/xorg.conf.20060627110118
<moparisthebest> LiquidNerd_work_: its not a bad keyboard because it worked last night (6 houuuuuuuuuuuurs ago)
<Tommy2k4> hahahaha rofl 1-0 to brazil] 
<Tommy2k4> <5mins
<moparisthebest> and the keys repeat the same number of times everytime :S
<min> anyone?
<gioacchino> the
<gioacchino> idstallation as failed...
<gioacchino> it tell me
<gioacchino> remove support and pres enter to reboot
<min> I get this error message when I try to sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg.
<min> xserver-xorg postinst warning: overwriting possibly-customised configuration
<min>    file; backup in /etc/X11/xorg.conf.20060627111006
<Tommy2k4> thats not an error
<Tommy2k4> what were you expecting when you tried to reconfigure xorg.conf?
<min> wait is that suppsoed to come up?
<Tommy2k4> yes
<min> o
<min> so it did work?
<Tommy2k4> its just telling you that its gonna overwrite your current one, and save your current one to that backup with todays date on
<min> k ty
<Tommy2k4> that doesnt necessarily mean it worked though
<Tommy2k4> after that you should see a setup screen?
<min> nope
<min> editing the xorg.conf did nothing
<min> It only added on of my monitors
<min> can someone help?
<min> wait tommy
<min> after that the setup screen doesnt come up
<min> it stops at the warning message
<Tommy2k4> hm
<Tommy2k4> im sure mine showed lots of setup screens
<min> so whats the problem?
<min> after the overwrite thing it stops
<min> and when I did it before that error thing never came up
<min> and in my xorg.conf file only my broken monitor is added not my external one
<min> cna u tell me what to put in there for the external one?
<min> http://pastebin.com/732656
<LiquidNerd_work_> min: when you do lspci do you have 2 video adapters or 1?
<om_> i've been a kubuntu user for a week now and i must say that i am in love with it! i shouldn't have waited this long to try it...
<sbriscoe> Same here
<Tommy2k4> my kubuntu stopped crashing since i changed my screen to 16bit / 1024x768
<om_> except for the occasional X crash caused by amarok =)
<Tommy2k4> which is good in a way but it makes my eyes bleed :(
<min> wait
* LiquidNerd_work_ has his screen set to 1280x1024
<sbriscoe> my resolution is at 1600x1200
<min> Im not that crazy about kubuntu right now
<LiquidNerd_work_> min: when you do lspci do you have 2 video adapters or 1?
<sbriscoe> linux is only as good as it's user
<min> wait
<min> i dont know
<min> cna I paste it on the pastebin?
<LiquidNerd_work_> sure
<min> k wait
<om_> anybody else has this weird amarok bug where at the bottom left it has some trimmed HTML code? it's really weird.. i just ignore it
<LiquidNerd_work_> om_: apt-get dist-upgrade?
<min> LiquidNerd_work_:  why is pastebin laggin so much
* LiquidNerd_work_ switched to edgy at home and it blew up kdm
<LiquidNerd_work_> min: not sure.. not my page
<om_> LiquidNerd_work_: i tried.. i upgraded from 1.3.9 to version 1.4.1beta... still same
<LiquidNerd_work_> interesting
<LiquidNerd_work_> what does it look like?
<om_> and now something else.. the four small destop boxes on the taskbars all became empty.. they stopped showing me the little application things.. yeah.. kubuntu is weird sometimes
<om_> let me take a screen shot i guess.. 1sec
<min> LiquidNerd_work_: Pastebinm is down so I pasted on to here http://ipodlinux.org/forums/viewtopic.php?p=116354#116354
<LiquidNerd_work_> om_: right click on the pager, select pager options, make sure Window Thumbnails and Window Icons are checked
<min> LiquidNerd_work_: Pastebinm is down so I pasted on to here http://ipodlinux.org/forums/viewtopic.php?p=116354#116354
<LiquidNerd_work_> min: 0000:01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon Mobility M7 LW [Radeon Mobility 7500] 
<LiquidNerd_work_> looks like you only have 1 video card
<min> o
<moparisthebest> is there anywaaaaaaaaaaay to get a clean rebootttttttttttttt sinceeeeeeeeeeeeeee i have obviously messed somthing up?????????????
<min> I think my monitors are attatched to one video card
<min> LiquidNerd_work_: and if it isnt, how would I add the other one?
<LiquidNerd_work_> well it is showing up
<LiquidNerd_work_> otherwise you wouldn't be looking at anything
<moparisthebest> I dont know wwwwwwwwwwwwwwhy my keys are repeating llike thisssssssssssss, I dont mean too :(
<min> yea its showing
<min> but I cant change the reso lution thats my problem
<LiquidNerd_work_> moparisthebest: are you holding the keys too long?
<min> it looks really ugly :)
<moparisthebest> nope
<LiquidNerd_work_> min: yeah.. hmmm
<moparisthebest> its the same number of repetitions everytime
<LiquidNerd_work_> moparisthebest: is your computer slow?
<min> o ye ahere sthe pastebin btw
<om_> what's the command to show my current IP address?
<moparisthebest> it has worked fine the last few days
<min> http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/733229
<min> ifconfig
<min> sudo ifconfig
<moparisthebest> but now alot ooooooooooooof things arent working :P
<om_> thanks!
<min> np
<Lynoure> min: in kubuntu there is a bug that causes problems if you try to use the System Settings for changing resolution.
<min> crap
<moparisthebest> is there any way to get aaaaaaaaaaaaa clean reboot?
<moparisthebest> like where it doesnt save your session?
<moparisthebest> and just loads everything freshly?
<LiquidNerd_work_> moparisthebest: rm -rf ~/.kde
<Lynoure> The configuration file edited way too meavily, making return to the old resolution impossible by using the same GUI
<Lynoure> (but yes, I have files a but on this already)
<min> Lynoureso how owuld I fix this bug? I tried to chaneg using system settings
<Lynoure> min: did your original configuration have the right resolution
<Lynoure> ?
<LiquidNerd_work_> min: try "sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg --reinstall
<min> no it didnt. It never had right reso
<cox377> does anyone here use guarddog or some other firewall?
<LiquidNerd_work_> or move the xorg.conf to a temp place and rune "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<min> k
<min> wait
<min> its installing or something
<min> ok it said setting up xserver-org and it finished
<LiquidNerd_work_> out of curiosity, after you make changes to xorg.conf, are you rebooting X?
<min> yea
<min> ctrl alt backspace?
<LiquidNerd_work_> yeah
<LiquidNerd_work_> k
<min> k
<min> ok what do I do now?
<min> the sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg --reinstall thing finished
<Ertain> I'm having troubles with my Wacom tablet not working properly.  It draws even when the stylus is a centimeter above the drawing area.  Does anyone know of a Wacom chat room?  I tried #wacom but that didn't work.
<LiquidNerd_work> min: hmmm... paste your xorg.conf file in it's entirety
<min> k
<LiquidNerd_work> (in a pastebin)
<min> k its going
<LiquidNerd_work> going where?
<om_> LiquidNerd_work: http://87.69.69.13/temp/snapshot2.jpg
<om_> LiquidNerd_work: that's the screen shot of the amarok bug
<om_> look at the bottom left....
<min> the pastebin is going
<reSpawn> hi
<LiquidNerd_work> it's not connecting
<reSpawn> I got 3 eths, and I use PPPOE on one of it.
<min> ok pastebin is not connecting
<min> http://www.psp-hacks.com/forums/viewtopic.php?pid=332934#p332934
<reSpawn> PPPOE created 3 ppoe's so I got 3 ips now, lol
<reSpawn> I have ppp0,ppp1,ppp2
<reSpawn> any ideea how can I add some more :P ?
<om_> LiquidNerd_work: really? damn apache.. im not sure how to fix this... it works for me when i type http://87.69.69.13/temp/snapshot2.jpg
<min> LiquidNerd_work: pastebin http://www.psp-hacks.com/forums/viewtopic.php?pid=332934#p332934
<jpatrick> http://bash.org/?660109
<LiquidNerd_work> om_: are you behind a router?
<om_> LiquidNerd_work: not that i am aware of... not external anyhow and i didnt install anything..
<LiquidNerd_work> min: strange.. everything looks fine.. other than the refresh rates may not be correct.. hard to say really
<LiquidNerd_work> om_: dcc it to me
<om_> LiquidNerd_work: i get something about not being registered.. i have to register i guess
<min> but only one monitor is stated on the xor.conf isnt it?
<LiquidNerd_work> yeah
<LiquidNerd_work> om_: odd
<min> *xorg.conf
<LiquidNerd_work> om_: I can't connect to port 80
<LiquidNerd_work> but I can ping you
<Szczepan> My mobile phone number is  +48 692 513 441 !!!!!! please call for me!!!   (it's polish number) ;)
<om_> LiquidNerd_work: anything i can do to check where the problem is?
<om_> i have to change my nick =( it's already registered
<LiquidNerd_work> well you can connect to it, and you have apache installed.. if you do ifconfig, what ip do you have?
<reSpawn> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
<sbriscoe> I have a strange monitor issue too. I have kubuntu on my laptop, with a second monitor attached. When I setup each monitor individually, everything is fine. But when I configure for dual screens, one monitor will be fine while the other will have that scrolling display (where you move the mouse to the left corner and it scrolls to the left, visa versa)
<min> LiquidNerd_work: Only one monitor is in the xorg.conf file. How would I add the other one so I cna dual them?
<mr-roadster> how can i make an bootdisk for m ubuntu?
<reSpawn> !kde
<min> yea
<ubotu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the K Desktop Environment. To install from Ubuntu: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop, or see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingKDE for other ways to get KDE
<min> exactly
<reSpawn> !search kde
<mr-roadster> !bootdisk
<ubotu> I know nothing about bootdisk
<min> except my screen reso is incredibly small
<cox377> anyone here use guarddog?
<reSpawn> how can I update my kde to kde 3.5.3 ?
<om_> LiquidNerd_work: the ip i gave you.. 87.69.69.13
<reSpawn> !find kde upgrade
<ubotu> Found: atlantikdesigner, gettext-kde, kde-core, kde-i18n-af, kde-i18n-ar (and 380 others)
<LiquidNerd_work> min: can yoru laptop even do dual screens?
<reSpawn> !find kde 3.5.3
<ubotu> Found: atlantikdesigner, gettext-kde, kde-core, kde-i18n-af, kde-i18n-ar (and 380 others)
<LiquidNerd_work> I've seen many that can't
<reSpawn> :(
<reSpawn> !find 3.5.3
<ubotu> No packages matching '3.5.3' could be found
<mr-roadster> !dualhead
<ubotu> I know nothing about dualhead
<LiquidNerd_work> om_: has anybody else been able to connect to you or am I your first try?
<sbriscoe> mine can do dual, and dual works on kubuntu...just that one monitor does the scrolling thing
<mr-roadster> !dualscreen
<ubotu> I know nothing about dualscreen
<min> yea Ive been doing fine with windows. I just click FN+F2 and one monitor turns off and my main monitor is on. I todl u the other one's broken remember?
<om_> LiquidNerd_work: first one =)
<om_> did anybody else try?
<LiquidNerd_work> I'm thinking your ISP is blocking
<om_> well it worked when i had apache set up on windows and it was the same ISP
<LiquidNerd_work> min: are you trying to do dual monitors? When you say broken, that means the LCD panel is no longer functional
<om_> gotta register a new nick..
<LiquidNerd_work> sbriscoe: sounds like the CTRL ALT + thing
<LiquidNerd_work> try that
<LiquidNerd_work> the + is on the num pad
<sbriscoe> laptop doesnt have a numpad, only shift+=
<LiquidNerd_work> interesting
<LiquidNerd_work> I forgot about that
<LiquidNerd_work> hmm
<omv0> LiquidNerd_work: im trying to dcc
<LiquidNerd_work> not sure how you'd do that then
<sbriscoe> what would ctrl alt + normally do?
<LiquidNerd_work> sbriscoe: on push the numlock and you should have a numpad on your keys
<LiquidNerd_work> it changes screen resolutions
<LiquidNerd_work> omv0: yeah and that's not going through either
<LiquidNerd_work> do you have a firewall setup?
<min> I mean one fo them monitor is busted(as in a baseball smashed through it) so Ill be happy if it just wasnt there. The other monitor is the external monitor which worked fine during my days in windows but right the both of my monitors are on. (well the broken one is lit up I cant see a thing in there) and the external working monitor's resolution is 640x280 but I need to make it 12o4x1028
<sbriscoe> the resolution is fine. if i set it at 1600x1200, it will go to 1600x1200, but it's like the screen is just too big for the monitor so it does the scrolling thing. kinda hard to explain i guess
<min> LiquidNerd_work: I mean one fo them monitor is busted(as in a baseball smashed through it) so Ill be happy if it just wasnt there. The other monitor is the external monitor which worked fine during my days in windows but right the both of my monitors are on. (well the broken one is lit up I cant see a thing in there) and the external working monitor's resolution is 640x280 but I need to make it 12o4x1028
<reSpawn> !find flash
<ubotu> Found: flashybrid, libflash-dev, libflash-mozplugin, libflash-swfplayer, libflash0c2 (and 4 others)
<reSpawn> !kde
<ubotu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the K Desktop Environment. To install from Ubuntu: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop, or see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingKDE for other ways to get KDE
<LiquidNerd_work> sbriscoe: I know what you mean
<reSpawn> How can I upgrade my KDE ?
<omv0> LiquidNerd_work: i never set one up.. so if it's not automatic then no.. i've sent files successfully with gaim though
<LiquidNerd_work> can your screen/kard support that?
<LiquidNerd_work> strange why I can't connect to your apache then
<omv0> or dcc...
<omv0> can someone please tell me if this works for them? http://87.69.69.13/temp/snapshot2.jpg
<sbriscoe> dual screen works fine in windows
<LiquidNerd_work> sbriscoe: at the same resolutions?
<sbriscoe> yup
<LiquidNerd_work> and if you press the numlock on it doesn't turn half the keyboard into a numpad?
<min> LiquidNerd_work: I mean one fo them monitor is busted(as in a baseball smashed through it) so Ill be happy if it just wasnt there. The other monitor is the external monitor which worked fine during my days in windows but right the both of my monitors are on. (well the broken one is lit up I cant see a thing in there) and the external working monitor's resolution is 640x280 but I need to make it 12o4x1028
<min> oops bad grammar ;] 
<LiquidNerd_work> min: has it ever worked at the size you want?
<min> yea in windows
<min> not in kubuntu though
<LiquidNerd_work> hmm
<min> can I just turn one off and make the external monitor primary and chnage the resolution?
<Kr4t05> What would I chmod a directory to for regular user access?
<DeadS0ul> 777
<Kr4t05> Thanks
<trappist> ack
<trappist> 777 is wrong 100% of the time
<LiquidNerd_work> lol
<LiquidNerd_work> 0700
<omv0> LiquidNerd_work: ok this is the best i could do, but it resized it so you have to zoom in: http://www.mypixshare.com/images/587/1422/00000001.jpg
<Kr4t05> Er...
<Kr4t05> ok
<DeadS0ul> lol why
<trappist> chown it to the user/group you want to have access, then 775 at the most
<trappist> DeadS0ul: world read/write/execute opens a hole for some nasty attacks
<DeadS0ul> really?
<DeadS0ul> gimme an example
<min> so cna u help me?
<Kr4t05> I want read/write/delete access to it,
<trappist> somebody gains control of your webserver, but can't do much with it, because its user only owns a few directories.  you open a way for the attacker to start moving outside of www-data-owned files and directories, from which he can branch out and cause more problems
<omv0> LiquidNerd_work: also notice the desktop boxes are all empty even though i have programs running in each
<trappist> Kr4t05: yes but not for everybody in the world
<Kr4t05> Ah, ok.
<LiquidNerd_work> omv0: right click on the pager, select pager options, make sure Window Thumbnails and Window Icons are checked
<Kr4t05> trappist, what group would the regular user be in?
<LiquidNerd_work> min: it's odd that it's not coming up with the right screen size
<sbriscoe> holy hell, i just fixed it
<omv0> LiquidNerd_work: oohh now it works =) but you still see the html code on the bottom left of amarok?
<trappist> Kr4t05: if you just want your user to have access, sudo chown youruser /path/to/dir
<Kr4t05> ok
<LiquidNerd_work> when you push the FN + F2 key you should have the ability to select 1 or both screens
<VonGeist> anyone had any luck getting an Mx1000 mouse to work? I've tried a bunch of the tutorials on the internet bu hey just seem to stop my system from booting
<LiquidNerd_work> sbriscoe: how'd you do it?
<min> LiquidNerd_work: What do u do to switch the screens?
<LiquidNerd_work> monitor
<min> its not working
<min> I wanna do that too
<min> when I do FN F2 it takes screenie instead
<LiquidNerd_work> omv0: yeah that looks odd... how I'd fix it is to delete the amarok folder and start fresh
<Kr4t05> And, any application I authourize can access this dir, right?
<sbriscoe> both monitors seperately configure to set a 60hz. when i enable dual screen my main monitor drops to 59hz, with the option of changing to 74. So i tried it at 74 and it's not doin the scrolling thing now. Sweeeeet
<LiquidNerd_work> min that's really strange.. no error in the X.org logs?
<min> Thats what I did in windows
<omv0> LiquidNerd_work: i tried to use Adept to uninstall and reinstall.. didnt fix it
<trappist> Kr4t05: any applications you run
<min> eh?
<Kr4t05> good,
<min> LiquidNerd_work:How do i check the logs?
<LiquidNerd_work> less /var/log/X.org.log
<cox377> I have this problem, i'm trying to get ports open for my email, when i run nmap it only states 3 ports which are not the ones i've opened up in firestarter, however when i run the command for ports that are currently listening it shows the ports i wnat open, i've try without firewall, i've tried with firestarter and with guarddog and it always does the same. However.. if i log into root the ports are sitting there open! does anyone now how 
<LiquidNerd_work> or something like that
<trappist> Kr4t05: that doesn't include applications you start via sudo, which then run as other users, such as apache
<Kr4t05> ok
<Kr4t05> I don't run websever apps on my desktop anyway.
<trappist> cox377: are you nmapping localhost?
<min> LiquidNerd_work:
<min> min@ubuntu:~$ sudo less /var/log/X.org.log
<min> /var/log/X.org.log: No such file or directory
<Kr4t05> I may install gnump3d on here for when I go on vacation, but that's it.
<trappist> min: /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<LiquidNerd_work> bah.. I gotta head out to lunch... sorry guys
<LiquidNerd_work> less /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<LiquidNerd_work> I'll be back in a hour or so
<min> trappist: Ok I did that
<cox377> trappist: im nmapping my ip address of this machine, when i just ran it under root it doesnt show those ports to be open but know they are open because the mail client shows them as Green being open
<min> trappist: It's giving me a bunch of stuff
<trappist> cox377: "open" is a little ambiguous - is it listening only on localhost, or on external interfaces as well?  by default, they only listen on localhost.  do this: sudo netstat -ntalp | grep :25
<Ertain> So no one knows about Wacom tablets?  Figures. :-(
<trappist> Ertain: I didn't hear your question, but I bet uncle google knows
<cox377> trappist: just ran nmap under local host and it shows them to be open, but when using my computer ip address instead of localhost it shows them as closed
<trappist> cox377: because your mail server is only listening on localhost, which is the default behavior
<min> trappist: one of the error said
<min> (II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1280x1024" (hsync out of range)
<min> (II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "640x512" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)
<cox377> trappist: but when i go back to my mail client it doesnt show them as open
<trappist> min: I don't even know what your problem is.  but you're probably looking for errors, so look for lines that start with (EE)
<min> I mean one fo them monitor is busted(as in a baseball smashed through it) so Ill be happy if it just wasnt there. The other monitor is the external monitor which worked fine during my days in windows but right the both of my monitors are on. (well the broken one is lit up I cant see a thing in there) and the external working monitor's resolution is 640x280 but I need to make it 12o4x1028
<cox377> trappist: tcp        0      0 127.0.0.1:25            0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN     21123/mozilla-thund
<cox377> thats what i got from your command, what does that mena?
<cox377> mean**
<trappist> cox377: 127.0.0.1:25 means it's only listening on localhost.  mine says 0.0.0.0:25
<cox377> trappist:means i have to open it to the actual IP address?
<min> one of the monitor is busted(as in a baseball smashed through it) so Ill be happy if it just wasnt there/turned off. The other monitor is the external monitor which worked fine during my days in windows. Right now the both of my monitors are on. (well the broken one is lit up I cant see a thing in there) and the external working monitor's resolution is 640x280 but I need to make it 12o4x1028
<trappist> cox377: you have to make it *listen* on the external ip address.
<cox377> trappist: sorry if this sounds dumb but what would that IP address me?
<cox377> be*
<Ertain> I can't find an IRC channel for Wacom tablets.  And Google doesn't seem to be helping.
<trappist> cox377: ifconfig | grep 'inet addr' | cut -d: -f2 | awk '{print $1}' | grep -v ^127
<min> trappist: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16634
<Jack1> hi h3sp4wn
<trappist> Ertain: http://www.google.com/search?q=ubuntu+%2Fdev%2Fwacom
<h3sp4wn> Jack1: Did it work?
<Jack1> h3sp4wn it worked fine
<trappist> err min: http://www.google.com/search?q=ubuntu+%2Fdev%2Fwacom
<gatekeeper> min: have a look at this: http://mg.pov.lt/xorg.conf
<h3sp4wn> Jack1: Is everything working ?
<cox377> trappist: so i'm just adding the local IP address i'm assuming you mean
<Jack1> but i used kde, and it routinely installs gnome; and i configured a lot progs like gtkpod from source...
<Jack1> h3sp4wn best way to do install kubuntu-desktop and then transfer home directory?
<min> ye aIm looking at it
<trappist> cox377: I'm making some assumptions about your setup, but probably, yes
<min> *yea Im looking at it
* dr_willis missed the question
<h3sp4wn> Jack1: Yes but the stuff from source you will have to do the stuff from source again (or find the package which may have been added since)
<min> trappist: So I should change my xorg.conf into that?
<Jack1> h3sp4wn or better transfer  an image from the old lappie and mount that with live cd?
<Hawkwind> Hey there trappist
<min> lol hey hawkwind
<trappist> min: into what?  I don't even know what you're asking about
<trappist> heya Hawkwind
<Hawkwind> Hey there min
<h3sp4wn> Jack1: Why the live cd ? I don't think is much need
<Hawkwind> trappist: I did it!  I finally made the jump to Kubuntu as my main OS :)
<Jack1> ok
<trappist> Hawkwind: ossum :)
<min> remember u sent me http://mg.pov.lt/xorg.conf. Should I copy that?
<Jack1> kernel image 2.4.27-2-686 is this right for me? centrino dual core
<Hawkwind> trappist: I'm really enjoying it.  It's like a big breath of fresh air
<Jack1> h3sp4wn kernel image 2.4.27-2-686 is this right for me? centrino dual core
<trappist> min: no I didn't
<h3sp4wn> Jack1: No
<min> o gatekeeper did
<om_> LiquidNerd_work: can you plase try http://87.69.69.13/temp/snapshot2.jpg again? i messed around with settings, maybe i fixed it
<Jack1> h3sp4wn  linux image 686?
<min> gatekeeper: remember u sent me http://mg.pov.lt/xorg.conf. Should I copy that?
<h3sp4wn> Jack1: That should be ok
<torstefan> heh.. I feel a tad stupid to ask this. But how do I get the taskbar back? I removed it..
<trappist> torstefan: alt-f2 and run 'kicker'
<Jack1> ok then i install that..thx h3sp4wn..cu in a while
<torstefan> right...
<gatekeeper> min: have you got a manual for Radeon graphics card, judging by the error messages above the vsync and hsync might not be right, just grasping at straws here :-)
<Jack1> h3sp4wn but it says there :This package will always depend on the latest kernel image available
<Jack1> for Pentium Pro/Celeron/Pentium II/Pentium III/Pentium IV.
<thompa> i need to disable touchpad
<Jack1> u despite sure that its right? h3sp4wn
<min> gatekeeper: No I dont have the manual for anything. What should I do? Copy that xorg.conf file?
<h3sp4wn> Jack1: Core duo is basically a PIII
<gatekeeper> min:no just look at it for guidance
<min> gatekeeper: Oh its very similiar to mine
<Jack1> ok thx h3sp4wn bybye
<torstefan> trappist: What does it do?
<min> gatekeeper: So what should I do?
<min> my horizontal is 31 KHZ nd my vert is 60HZ
<Jack1> h3sp4wn best way to install kde? via apt-get install kubuntu-desktop or how should i do that? SRY FOR BOTHERING
<gatekeeper> min: I was googling trying to get some idea as to what might be going wrong
<min> k ty
<h3sp4wn> Jack1: apt-get install kubuntu-desktop would be fine or aptitude install kubuntu-desktop (I use aptitude)
<dr_willis> Jack1,  thats how i normally install it.
<Tommy2k4> can anyone suggest an mp3 player (not amarok or xmms) that can handle m3u files and has global shortcuts
<Jack1> thank u both
<Tommy2k4> and can minimise to tray
<dr_willis> gee aint you picky. :)
<om_> why is my system so unstable? amarok keeps crashing X, i just unchecked "show installed" in Adept and it disappeared... firefox crashes occasionally too..
<om_> is it just my system or this is the way it is?
<Tommy2k4> well xmms doesnt have global shortcuts and amarok wont play low bitrate wma's for some dumb reason
<h3sp4wn> dr_willis: Got any of those webcams working yet ? (Got one as a free gift don't know whether to even bother trying to set it up - don't really have any use for it either thinking about it)
<dr_willis> I would gyuess a hardware or some odd config/driver issue om_
<dr_willis> h3sp4wn,  they are all tossed in a closet somewhere
<torstefan> Okay, how do i restart the kde-panels? Everything is gone.. :P
<om_> dr_willis: so it's pretty stable for most other people?
<dr_willis> very very very satable. :P
<dr_willis> I just cant ever get my webcams to work :)
<dr_willis> then again - i donmt want them to work.
<dr_willis> wife needs to stay out of the XXX chat rooms.
<dr_willis> :)
<Hobbsee> torstefan: killall kicker && kicker?
<Jack1> h3sp4wn would i find in /var or /usr my downloaded progs if i dont want to install them all again?
<gatekeeper> min: does windows use the same horizontal and vert sync?
<om_> dr_willis: lol
<min> gatekeeper: I think. It worked fine for me on windows.
<dr_willis> Jack1,  best to reinstall them.
<min> gatekeeper: In windows I turned one monitor off by doing Fn+F2
<gatekeeper> min: that should not matter
<min> gatekeeper: ALright
<Jack1> dr_willis probably right, just hate it doing all configuring again...if i copy my /home would i have my preferences and data eg in kontact (kmail, akregator, knode) again?
<torstefan> Hobbsee: Done that, but the .. interface is gone. U know the command to start it?
<torstefan> the "explorer"
<gatekeeper> min: have you tried a linux liveCD?
<Jack1> dr_willis or are such things stored in the applications folder or somewhere...
<min> yea I tried ubuntu live cd and I had the same problem
<dr_willis> Jack1,  they could be about anywhere.  different files go in different spots
<Tommy2k4> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<min> gatekeeper: yea I tried ubuntu live cd and I had the same problem
<dr_willis> Jack1,  theres a way to get apt to show a list of installed packages. ive used that list and a script to reinstall  the packages on other systems.
<gatekeeper> min:damn :-(
<dr_willis> Jack1,  could backup your /var/apt/cache (i think) dir so you dont have to redownload everything.
<dr_willis> if the stuff is still there
<min> arrgh
<min> Ive been doing this for 2 days in a row
<gatekeeper> min: I think it's getting confused and still thinks it's playing with your laptop monitor
<min> yea exactly
<Jack1> dr_willis oh i burnt that to cd..copy and paste in the folder /var/apt/cache? but how do i say synaptic it should use the progs from there?
<slow-motion> re
<min> gatekeeper: Can I just turn the laptop monitor off?
<dr_willis> it should look there by default
<min> Like in windows there was this key that siwtches monitors
<cox377> anyone know the command to force a eth0 port open?
<yacek> hello
<m-onkey> sudo ifup eth0 maybe
<uniq> cox377: force a port open?
<gatekeeper> min: you could try, if the LiveCD won't resolve the problem I am a bit of a loss to suggest what to do.
<cox377> basically, i want three ports open
<cox377> pop3
<cox377> smtp
<uniq> if you haven't closed them they are open by default.
<min> gatekeeper: What am I suppsoed to do with the live cd?
<m-onkey> ah ports not the interface
<Fiya_ZzZ> hey guys in my messages log i have a bunch of "Jun 27 12:25:03 localhost -- MARK --"
<reSpawn> How can I create virtual eth's ?
<Fiya_ZzZ> anyone know what that is?
<reSpawn> Like eth0:1, eth0:2
<v3ctor> ifconfig eth0:1 up
<uniq> fiya_zzz: just that, marks. nothing more, nothing less,perfectly normal.
<reSpawn> :o
<reSpawn> Thanks
<yacek> is there any website describing kubuntu after installation tasks?
<fiyawerx> cool
<min> urgh
<reSpawn> v3ctor: can I do ifconfig eht100 up ?
<reSpawn> :)
<reSpawn> even if that eth doesn't exist
<reSpawn> *eth
<gatekeeper> min: If when you booted from the liveCD you got the correct resolution but not from your HDD you could examine the xorg.conf on the RAM disc to see what it was using in the hope that might give a clue as to how to solve the problem
<Jack1> dr_willis would i need to add var/apt/cache or the cd to my sources list?
<cox377> m-onkey: i have thos hotmail extention for thunderbird, logged into root and all the ports shown green and all works fine and dandy, come back to normal account, opened the ports under firestarter but no go. when i do nmap local host it shows the ports to be open, but when i do nmap 192.168.etc it shows the ports not to be open, i'm under the assumption i need to get them open under them
<uniq> fiyawerx: you can disable them if you put SYSLOGD="-m 0" on top of /etc/init.d/sysklogd
<fiyawerx> uniq: thanks
<v3ctor> no
<dr_willis> Jack1,  no.. any packages get downloaded to /var/apt/cache so you just copy your files tehre.
<dr_willis> Jack1,  or do like i do and make it a nfs share. :P so all the pc's can get to it.
<Jack1> dr_willis and before synaptic downloads something it would check the cache if the file s already there?
<dr_willis> yes - :P
<Jack1> dr_willis it would do that autaomatically?
<torstefan> a quiz: How do you start the KDE-thingy(don't know the name of it..) ? That holds the "start"butto, and the taskmanager--
<claydoh> the command is "kicker"
<claydoh> as is the name of the panel :)
<h3sp4wn> Jack1: dpkg-query -W --showformat='${Installed-Size;-10} ${status;-25} ${Package}\n' | sort -n (But if you have built from source those apps won't appear in that list)
<torstefan> Oh.. thx :)
<claydoh> np
<Jack1> h3sp4wn...sry i enter this in commandline? Package needs to be repalced by my package name?
<h3sp4wn> Jack1: That will list all the installed packages sorted by size (but ones installed from source)
<h3sp4wn> Jack1: Run it on the old machine check what you need to install and add them to the new one
<fiyawerx> how do you edit the apps in your programs menu
<Jack1> h3sp4wn ok thx
<fiyawerx> n/m, if you right click-edit one, it opens up menu editor :)
<h3sp4wn> Or just right click the k menu
<_rince_> re
<fiyawerx> h3sp4wn: you were the one i was talking to about Yakuake last night right?
<tH4S3c0nDc0m1Ng> Would someone mind takeing a look at my fstab from batebin to see that it is written correctly?
<h3sp4wn> fyawekx: What about it - it is working fine for me now
<fiyawerx> h3sp4wn: yeah, just wondering if you like it
<h3sp4wn> fiyawerx: I do like it but I still use konsole when I need more space
<minsin> omg
<minsin> gateskeeper
<minsin> I think it might have worked
<nico8481> hi
<minsin> gateskeeper: Remember the xorg.conf file that u showed me for reference? I pasted that into miy xorg.conf file and the resolution ixs right
<minsin> gateskeeper: But then the kubuntu log in screen?
<minsin> its pushed to the side
<minsin> so I cant see a thing
<minsin> can someone help me?
<minsin> it's almost working
<gioacchino> h3sp4wn: the install with floppy fail...
<minsin> is gateskeeper afk?
<gioacchino> h3sp4wn: it tell no sistem disc press enter to reboot
<h3sp4wn> gioacchino: Its not a supported installation method
<minsin> anyone?
<gioacchino> how to install ?
<minsin> fuck I was so close
<gioacchino> scsi fail...
<gioacchino> floppy fail
<Healot> the windows is too large, minsin?
<gioacchino> ide cdrom none...
<gioacchino> net istallation fail...
<h3sp4wn> Does it have a scsi cdrom ?
<gioacchino> [19:01]  <h3sp4wn> Does it have a scsi cdrom ? yes I have onli scasi cdrom..
<gioacchino> and ita fail..
<min> ok
<min> it worked
<gioacchino> I must buy a ide cdrom...
<h3sp4wn> gioacchino: Does the scsi card have a bios on it ? Is it a server ? How new ?
<gioacchino> gioacchino: Does the scsi card have a bios on it ? yes but the istallation from scsi tell > no disc sistem or erro disc
<gioacchino> s it a server ? no
<h3sp4wn> Read the documentation for the scsi bios you should be able to boot from a scsi cdrom
<min> h3sp4wn: I got this http://i41.photobucket.com/albums/e272/minissocool/snapshot1.png problem
<min> how do I fix it?
<gioacchino> How new ? it is of 2000
<gioacchino> the processor
<min> om
<gioacchino> the cpu is a pentium III 500Mhz
<gioacchino> 256MB ram
<min> h3sp4wn: I got this http://i41.photobucket.com/albums/e272/minissocool/snapshot1.png problem
<om_> help! my resolution is on 640x800... when i try to change it i get "keep this settings?" and it counts to 15sec.. but nothing happens
<h3sp4wn> giacchino: I would read the documentation for the scsi card
<gioacchino> good vieo card
<min> me too
<h3sp4wn> min: Don't know anything about gui stuff sorry
<min> thats exactly what I have
<min> aww
<min> np
<gioacchino> good audio card ( but fail with linux is a Sound blaster live! )
<h3sp4wn> Soundblaster live should work with linux
<gioacchino> exuse me
<dr_willis> Ive used soundblaster Live! for ates
<dr_willis> ages
<gioacchino> I leave
<Ertain> Stupid tablet.  Darn proximity's messed up.
<h3sp4wn> gioacchino: You need to find out what scsi card you are using
<om_> how do i fix my screen resolution?
<der_daniel> what is the easiest way to install kile 1.9 on kubuntu, please?
<dr_willis> !fixres
<ubotu> x is the X Window System; it's the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart (GNOME), sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart (KDE) To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<om_> thanks!
<min> dr_willis: Would that work for this http://i41.photobucket.com/albums/e272/minissocool/snapshot1.png problem?
<min> where can I get the "universe" repository?
<gioacchino> I am here
<min> gioacchino: how can I fix http://i41.photobucket.com/albums/e272/minissocool/snapshot1.png  rpoblem?
<dr_willis> min you using dual monitors?
<gioacchino> ok I read the model of my controller scsi
<min> yea
<min> it looks like this http://i41.photobucket.com/albums/e272/minissocool/snapshot1.png
<dr_willis> may want to do some reading up on xcinerama and 'twinview' if using a nvidia card
<gioacchino> Min I am a new bebia of linux...
<min> dr_willis: it looks like this http://i41.photobucket.com/albums/e272/minissocool/snapshot1.png
<dr_willis> yes min.. i see that. :P
<min> yea
<dr_willis> but still its odd that the panel is not at the bottom
<min> Im on dual
<min> yep
<min> how would I fix this?
<dr_willis> try making a new user, and  see if it works right for them.. if so - then its a kde config issue.
<gioacchino> my scsi is SCSI storage controller: Adaptec AHA-7850 (rev 01)
<dr_willis> also could try some other window managers and gnome. see if it works right for them
<min> I changed the xorg.conf to make it look like this. (it was worse before. How would I change this?
<dr_willis> almost looks like the monitor and screen settings are fighting each other.
<gatekeeper> min: was that from the web site I gave you?
<dr_willis> you can drag windows to the other area?
<leo__> hallo i need a german kubuntu channel
<Raito> (I have a widescreen laptop) How do I set it so that it keeps its correct aspect ratio when switching to 800 x 600 or 1024 x 768 (As opposed to stretching)
<dr_willis> #kubuntu-de
<gioacchino> h3sp4wn: my controller is> SCSI storage controller: Adaptec AHA-7850 (rev 01)
<v3ctor> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<sbriscoe> guten tag. wie gehtz
<dr_willis> Raito,  theres a 'modeline generator' web site that ive used to get the correct modelines for my other widescreen laptops.
<h3sp4wn> gioacchino: Look at adaptec's site and find out how to boot from cdrom
<reSpawn> !ro
<ubotu> I know nothing about ro
<reSpawn> !kde
<ubotu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the K Desktop Environment. To install from Ubuntu: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop, or see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingKDE for other ways to get KDE
<Raito> dr_willis: that is it?
<dr_willis> google for modeline generator
<Raito> thanks dr_willis
<min> so is there any way to fix this?
<Jack1> h3sp4wn hi u think i can safely copy and paste my old /home folder that it replaces the new one...
<jeff__> hello al
<h3sp4wn> Jack1: Should be ok if they both use dapper
<gioacchino> h3sp4wn: in the site of adaptec tello only windows nt and ms-dos....
<Jack1> h3sp4wn they dont, the old had breezy badger..
<h3sp4wn> gioacchino: All you need to know is how to boot from cdrom
<gioacchino> h3sp4wn:  my sblive audio card fail because I had istalled kubuntu in this hd in another pc
<h3sp4wn> Jack1: I wouldn't copy it straight over then
<h3sp4wn> gioacchino: You need to work out how the scsi card works forget about the soundcard (for now) it should just work anyway
<gioacchino> and after I had move the hard disk on my pc..
<Raito> Where is one's XF86Config's monitor section?
<Jack1> h3sp4wn...how should i do? pick my applications preferences out and copy that? e.g. /.kde
<gioacchino> the scsi now ( after the istallation ) is ok
<gioacchino> the sound card fail..
<gioacchino> when I istall the driver emu10k1 v0.20 it fail the istallation of driver...
<h3sp4wn> Jack1: The version of kde has changed (I thought the old one had dapper) copying it will cause problems
<gioacchino> I istall fro root shell...
<gioacchino> I istall from root shell...
<h3sp4wn> gioacchino: You shouldn't need to install the driver but I don't know enough about that card (unless it is ISA or something)
<gioacchino> how to resolv the sound card_
<threat> what package do I install for DIVX and XVID codecs?
<gioacchino> Multimedia audio controller: Creative Labs SB Live! EMU10k1 (rev 06)
<Raito> threat: I would reccomend vlc, it can play anything without codecs >_>
<gioacchino> this is my audio card...
<threat> Raito, ok
<Healot> !info libxine-extracodecs
<ubotu> libxine-extracodecs: the xine video/media player library, binary files. In repository multiverse, is optional. Version 1.1.1+ubuntu1-2 (dapper), package size 1148 kB, installed size 2976 kB
<gioacchino> my audio card is pci
<h3sp4wn> gioacchino: I don't understand what you have and haven't done or why you are trying to install drivers (should be already included)
<threat> Package libxine-extracodecs is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<Healot> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<gioacchino> I have try to istall the driver
<Healot> !multiverse
<gioacchino> but the istallation fail
<gioacchino> because *****.h no such file
<sbriscoe> where's the any key?
<gioacchino> the *.h file no such are numerous
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> im trying to compile wine and i get this error :checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> what does this mean?
<h3sp4wn> Don't understand - emu10k1 is in alsa
<gioacchino> #kubuntu-offtopic
<Jack1> where should i look for my feeds eg in akregator if i want to copy them ?
<Healot> any website that have new feed?
<gatekeeper> Jack1: do you want File->Import / Export feeds?
<Jack1> no i would need to bring them from my old machine to the new one? gatekeeper
<MehAdult> n0ctuRnaL-fieNd: You don't need to compile. Just apt-get
<gatekeeper> Jack1: can't you use file->export on the old machine, move the file to the new machine then do File Import??
<threat> Healot, ok that didnt help
<threat> I already have all components added to my source.list file
<threat> now what?
<ConstrabusGegami> Would someone mind taking a look at my fstab on pastebin? I'm not sure if its written correctly.
<threat> where is libxine-extracodecs?
<Healot> update the list?
<threat> I have main restricted universe and multiverse
<threat> Healot, :/ yes I have done that many of times
<threat> so where is it?
<Healot> is it enabled on the "dapper" repos?
<Healot> how did you enabled them?
<reSpawn> Can I paste 4 lines?
<threat> I dont know
<threat> ok
<threat> reSpawn, ok
<reSpawn> Section "device" #
<reSpawn>   identifier "device1"
<reSpawn>   boardname "nv"
<reSpawn>   busid "PCI:1:0:0"
<reSpawn>   driver "nv"
<reSpawn>   screen 1
<reSpawn> can I delete these from my xorg?
<MehAdult> Thats 6
<threat> Healot, using nano
<reSpawn> I already have Section "device" upper
<Healot> if you enabled the "dapper-backports" it is useless then
<Healot> threat: pastebin the /etc/apt/sources.list
<reSpawn> Healot you talked with me?
<Healot> NO, reSpawn
<reSpawn> okay
<threat> Healot, no
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> MehAdult: do u know which version is the one in the repos?
<Healot> just throw me the sources.list file, and I'll tell you where is your mistake
<MehAdult> n0ctuRnaL-fieNd: Pretty recent
<MehAdult> If you use Dapper I mean.
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> MehAdult: yeah , dapper ,
<threat> hnmnmmm ok
<MehAdult> n0ctuRnaL-fieNd: Yeah.
<threat> hmmm beer in plastic bottles :/
<der_daniel> does adept have something like an "advanced mode"?
<threat> grrrr
<der_daniel> it has hardly any options on my default kubuntu 6.06
<fiyawerx> hey guys anyone know how to fix this one? Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<fiyawerx> when trying to run glxgears, i've installed the nvidia-glx from adept
<MehAdult> fiyawerx: What kind of graphic card do you have and which driver are you using?
<fiyawerx> nvidia 6600gt pci-e card
<MehAdult> I got that running google earth and I didn't have my nvidia drivers enabled in xorg.conf
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> MehAdult: i only see dummy packages , both only like 28k, is that what im supposed to install?
<fiyawerx> not sure which driver
<MehAdult> n0ctuRnaL-fieNd: Did you sudo apt-get install wine?
<MehAdult> fiyawerx: cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | grep driver
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> MehAdult: no , i was trying to get it with adept
<MehAdult> Find a line with either nv, nvidia, or vesa or something
<reSpawn> how to reinstall a package with apt-get?
<MehAdult> n0ctuRnaL-fieNd: Try apt-get
<fiyawerx> oh, weird, its blank
<MehAdult> reSpawn: sudo apt-get remove package && sudo apt-get install package works
<MehAdult> fiyawerx: Sorry, do | grep Driver
<MehAdult> Stinking case sensitivity :p
<Jack1> my old breezy machine: it says /tmp is full, cannot write to device..can i empty it from console?
<threat> Healot, hmmmm pastebin isnt working
<threat> Healot, /j #threatdump
<fiyawerx> "nv"
<MehAdult> fiyawerx: What are you trying to run?
<fiyawerx> 3 "wacom"'s too, thats odd
<fiyawerx> MehAdult: glxgears
<MehAdult> Oh.
<MehAdult> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your monitor, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<threat> Healot, ok?
<MehAdult> Do that fiyawerx
<fiyawerx> MehAdult: thanks
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> MehAdult: i sent u a pm ,
<MehAdult> fiyawerx: You're welcome.
<furgu>  Anyone know how to fix this error: koffice (lib kofficecore): ERROR: kwordpart.desktop not found.
<furgu>  kde-config --path services
<furgu> /home/wilsone/.kde/share/services/:/usr/share/services/
<furgu> kword-data is installed
<Roger_Enrasson> Hallo to everyone! I have problems with KDE menu, it doesn't want to update itself. can anyone tell me what to do to resolve?..
<furgu> You edit and save your changes?
<Roger_Enrasson> furgu: yes.
<threat> Healot, woot
<threat> thanx mate
<furgu> what do you mean it doesn't want to update itself.  What exactly are you doing?
<threat> Healot, where are you from?
<thorondor> why
<Healot> Malaysia
<thorondor> why
<threat> Healot, oh
<Healot> why what? thorondor
<thorondor> why
<thorondor> because you suck
<Roger_Enrasson> furgu: for example, I install a new package, koffice. It doesn't appear in menu. I remove, for example, sim. It stays in the menu! If I try to manually  edit it, it doesn't save any chages anyway
<thorondor> why
<furgu> I am having a problem getting koffice to even run
<furgu> I think that particular project is broken
<threat> Package libdvdcss2 is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<oxpub> anyone know the name of the web based admin tool for ubuntu that came out a while back?
<thorondor> why
<thorondor> why
<Roger_Enrasson> furgu: me too, but I don't actually care, I use OpenOffice. But still... Any application
<thorondor> why
<gatekeeper> furgu: have you got synaptic installed?
<thorondor> why
<Lynoure> thorondor: What's wrong?
<furgu> gatekeeper, I was using CLI, should I try synaptic instead?
<thorondor> you suck
<Hawkwind> thorondor: It would be nice if you would stop repeating yourself
<sbriscoe> someone's grumpy
<thorondor> Lynoure sucks
<thorondor> Lynoure sucks
<oxpub> ugh
<Roger_Enrasson> Hawkwind: I suppose it's a bot
<thorondor> Hawkwind sucks
<thorondor> no
<thorondor> it's not a bot, fucker
<oxpub> web based ubuntu admin tool name anyone?
<gatekeeper> furgu: synaptic will tell you if the package is broken
<Roger_Enrasson> why no OPs at the channel?
<thorondor> no
<furgu> Roger_Enrasson, Menu Editor is working ok for me.  Do you get a progress indicator when you save, that says 'Updating System Configuration'?
<Lynoure> I wish it is a bot. Because rude bots have better lives than rude people
<thorondor> Roger_Enrasson sucks
<thorondor> Lynoure sucks
* sbriscoe ignores thorondor
<Hawkwind> !kops
<ubotu> Help! Riddell, uniq, Mez, jpatrick, seth_k, apokryphos, nalioth, Hobbsee, robotgeek, or imbrandon
<thorondor> it's not a bot, you smartass
<Roger_Enrasson> furgu: yes, I have. But still no reaction from menu
<thorondor> Roger_Enrasson sucks
<apokryphos> Hawkwind: yes?
<imbrandon> *looks up*
<thorondor> Roger_Enrasson is gay
* mode/#kubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [+o imbrandon]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [+b thorondor!*@*]  by apokryphos
<Hawkwind> apokryphos: Thanks :)
<sbriscoe> :)
* mode/#kubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [+b *!*@84-73-113-24.dclient.hispeed.ch]  by nalioth
* mode/#kubuntu [-o nalioth]  by nalioth
<apokryphos> bad troll
<Roger_Enrasson> apokryphos: thank you, man :)
* mode/#kubuntu [-o imbrandon]  by imbrandon
<imbrandon> heh apokryphos / nalioth faster than I ;)
<nalioth> apokryphos: you are good (you can operate MY computer, even)
* mode/#kubuntu [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
<furgu> Roger_Enrasson, works for me, sorry...
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> hes been here before , i think he uses proxies, thats why u cant really ban him
<Lynoure> n0ctuRnaL-fieNd: does he always do the why thing?
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> yeah , hes retarded
<sbriscoe> why
<sbriscoe> why
* mode/#kubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
<sbriscoe> see, gets annoying already
* mode/#kubuntu [+o imbrandon]  by ChanServ
<MehAdult> apokryphos: Hero :)
* mode/#kubuntu [-o imbrandon]  by imbrandon
<apokryphos> sbriscoe: yes, please do not do it.
<Lynoure> n0ctuRnaL-fieNd: Maybe there is a way to set autoban on that, somehow.
<Roger_Enrasson> Okay, I repea, maybe anyone knows. Hallo to everyone! I have problems with KDE menu, it doesn't want to update itself. can anyone tell me what to do to resolve?..
<apokryphos> n0ctuRnaL-fieNd: no worry, just !ops whenever it happens if you see it
<Roger_Enrasson> *repeat
<robotgeek> a little late to the party, i guess
<oxpub> web based ubuntu admin tool name anyone?
<imbrandon> oxpub, webmin ?
<uniq> oxpub: webmin.
<oxpub> no
<oxpub> its not
<oxpub> its a ubuntu specific application
<oxpub> any core developers in here?
<Roger_Enrasson> furgu: okay, no problems. :) by the way maybe you know where the menu config is placed?
* mode/#kubuntu [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
<imbrandon> Roger_Enrasson, try ~/.kde
<h3sp4wn> oxpub: Its not a ubuntu specific app (it was dropped from debian because its junk and one guy could not be bothered maintaining it anymore)
<Roger_Enrasson> fungu: only .kderc here. it has my custom font configuration. :)
<oxpub> h3sp4wn.. then whats the name of it?
<h3sp4wn> oxpub: webmin
<Roger_Enrasson> fungu: pardon...
<oxpub> no
<oxpub> thats not it
<Roger_Enrasson> imbrandon: only .kderc here. it has my custom font configuration. :)
<oxpub> it *was* a ubuntu specific app..
<oxpub> but in developement
<oxpub> only had one release i believe
<oxpub> web based ubuntu management system
<oxpub> or something
<h3sp4wn> Web interfaces are a waste of time anyway
<imbrandon> oxpub, but not by the core dev team , try google
<oxpub> ugh
<oxpub> h3sp4wn.. right, might as well throw out phpmyadmin!
* oxpub shrugs and sighs
<h3sp4wn> oxpub: What is wrong with mysqladmin ?
<h3sp4wn> oxpub: Or mysqldump ?
<Healot> http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_packages.pl?keywords=web&searchon=names&subword=1&version=dapper&release=all >>
<imbrandon> h3sp4wn, some people like web interfaces
* oxpub doesnt believe he needs to justify the question with an answer
<Healot> management of what?
<furgu> this is ubuntu admin stuff or sql admin?
<om_> what's wrong with this image magick kubuntu comes with? how come there is no "resize to fit page" ??? anything fast but better i can download instead?
<oxpub> gd
<om_> gf?
<om_> gd?
<furgu> resize to fix what page?  imagemagick is CLI only right?
<om_> no.. it's the default image viewer
<om_> i just clicked on a jpeg and it came up...
<om_> it's really bad
<imbrandon> imagemagik is a command line image manip tool
<Jack1> how can i empty the folder /temp ?
<oxpub> like convert
<imbrandon> om_, you probbly are wanting something like krita
<om_> ok i'll try krita, thanks imbrandon!!
<h3sp4wn> imbrandon: I think it encourages people to use things without understanding them properly so when there is a bug in it or it breaks they don't know how to fix it
<imbrandon> Jack1, "cd /tmp && sudo rm -rf /tmp/*"
<imbrandon> h3sp4wn, thats not the mantra of *buntu though,, easy to use
<Jack1> thx imbrandon
<furgu> gatekeeper: thanks for suggesting using synaptic.  I did a complete removal (--purge?) and reinstall, it works now
<h3sp4wn> oxpub: Why not use mysql-admin (Its gui and it is supported by the people who develop mysql)
<stn> anybody know how install boson simulator CCNA in kubuntu
<furgu> Jack1: Careful using sudo, there may be some things in /tmp you dont want to delete
<stn> anybody know how install boson simulator CCNA in kubuntu
<om_> how do i set what program to open as my default .jpeg viewer?
<furgu> Jack1: You may need to restart X11
<stn> anybody know how install boson simulator CCNA in kubuntu
<gatekeeper> furgu: I am pleased to hear it works now :-) synaptic is a good friend to have.
<furgu> gatekeeper:  I mostly use the apt-utilities, a lot easier to find things... first time I have had a problem like this
<Jack1> furgu how can i know? i can use just commandline
<furgu> Jack1: Have you been puting things in there?  are you running out of space?  type 'df -k'
<furgu> Jack1, when you reboot that directories gets cleared out anyways
<Healot> stn: atm there isn't any like that
<Healot> since Boson only develop Windows application
<stn> ok
<stn> but other simulator for linux
<Healot> there is a network diagram builder though
<Jack1> my /tmp is full ; it says it cant write to /tmp; x session may exit with an error furgu u have a clue?
<stn> there are other simulator of router for linux
<MehAdult> stn: Run wine?
<Healot> bleh
<stn> i try
<MehAdult> If there's a linux one follow the directions.
<stn> but dont run the program
<Healot> stn: use those then
<furgu> Jack1: How big is your tmp partition?
<fiyawerx> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<stn> i download the vmware for install win98
<Jack1> i think 900 mb furgu
<stn> for run the simulator
<gatekeeper> furgu: I use apt and synaptic, depends what I am doing
<stn> and study
<Healot> do that then, stn
<stn> ok
<om_> i'm trying to find out where the executable of gwenview is... how would i do that?
<furgu> yah then do 'cd /tmp; sudo rm -rf *', then restart X-Windows, ctrl-alt-backspace (make sure everything is saved)
<om_> cause im trying to make firefox open images with gwenview... but i cant find where it is
<Healot> whereis gwenview >> om_
<furgu> Jack1, always be careful with sudo and rm -rf anything
<om_> thanks Healot!
<Jack1> furgu next thing i cant start failsafe session for commandline  it brings the message above
<ben_> hi :)
<furgu> Jack1,  it says it cant write to /tmp;?
<Jack1> furgu ya
<furgu> Jack1, do 'ls -al /tmp' and copy & paste the output
<Jack1> furgu i cant get a commandline
<furgu> are you looking at a screen full of text?  white on black and nothing else (no gui)?
<ben_> is http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ offline? i can't connect to it via adept
<furgu> Jack1, try pressing ctrl-alt-F1
<furgu> Jack1, Do you see a login prompt?
<Jack1> ya+furgu...i knew it..how could i forget
<furgu> Jack1, login, and type 'ls -ald /tmp'
<furgu> Jack1, and try 'du -ks /tmp'
<furgu> Jack1, and tell me what the output is
<Jack1> tmpfurgu i cant paste it (am on the other lappie) but it brings drwxrwxrwt 8 root root 753664 2006-06-27 20:24
<furgu> Jack1, how about 'du -ks /tmp'
<Cornellius> What's the best way to install Reiser4 on U/K/Xubuntu ?
<Jack1> furgu /tmp/210.....: permission denied four times
<der_daniel> does adept have some kind of "advanced mode"?
<h3sp4wn> Cornellius: I think the drivers are there already but you can't install to it because its pretty unstable
<furgu> Jack1, do the 'cd /tmp; sudo rm -rf *'
<sbriscoe> does knetworkmanager support wpa?
<h3sp4wn> der_daniel: sudo aptitude (aptitude is much more advanced than aptitude)
<h3sp4wn> der_daniel: sudo aptitude (aptitude is much more advanced than adept sorry)
<Cornellius> h3sp4wn: I've heard that it was pretty stable
<Cornellius> Anyways
<JakubS> sbriscoe: yes
<h3sp4wn> I would probably try it anyway (but many people here don't consider reiser 3 stable)
<furgu> h3sp4wn, I have been using reiserfs... works fine
<NKjoep> hola
<gatekeeper> Cornellius: there is some info here: http://www.mail-archive.com/reiserfs-list@namesys.com/msg20129.html
<furgu> h3sp4wn, easiest to start using it on install
<furgu> h3sp4wn, pain to convert later on
<h3sp4wn> furgu: I am using it - But people consider it not stable in this channel (last time someone asked)
* DaSkreech stretches
<DaSkreech> Morning a;;
<DaSkreech> all
<furgu> h3sp4wn, Unstable supposedly in the case your computer crashes
<furgu> h3sp4wn, possibility for it to be in some bad state before caches are dumped (power outage)
<h3sp4wn> That has happened twice to me in the last few days (due to 1 second power cuts) and I don't have problems (yet)
<gatekeeper> DaSkreech: it's evening here :-)
<furgu> h3sp4wn, I have never had any problems
<furgu> h3sp4wn, I have been using it for months and many other people I know also
<h3sp4wn> furgu: I think if suse enterprise linux uses it must be reasonably ok
<furgu> h3sp4wn, dont know if I would trust it to a production server, without the right hardware
<furgu> h3sp4wn, it would need a UPS to be setup to safely bring the server down
<h3sp4wn> furgu: I like veritas on production servers
<Jack1> furgu it still brings the error xsession warning: unable to write to /tmp x session may exit with an error
<Kr4t05> How do I remove dead files from amaroK's collection?
<DaSkreech> gatekeeper: Evening some! :)
<furgu> Jack1, do 'du -ks /tmp' again
<furgu> Jack1, any change?
<Cornellius> gatekeeper: That link you gave me is good for Dapper too ?
<gatekeeper> Cornellius: don't really know to be honest, not really up on it, you would probable need to do a bit of googling
<Raito> I installed pcsx from a package, (pcsx-bin), but how does it work? typing pcsx in run causes nothing to happen. How come?
<Cornellius> Need a bios for the emulator to work.
<Raito> oh, where are you supposed to put in Cornellius?
<gatekeeper> Cornellius: got to run sorry I could not be more help
<Raito> *put it in
<Fiyawerx> hey guys whats the command to reconfigure your xorg.conf
<Cornellius> gatekeeper: No problems, I'll google for some info.
<Raito> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Kr4t05> sudo dkpg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Kr4t05> rofl
<gatekeeper> Cornellius: good luck :-)
<Cornellius> Raito: I don't know since I use a real PSX :)
<Fiyawerx> aha, i kept typing xsession-
<Fiyawerx> installed the nvidia-glx drivers and my pc doesn't like me anymore :(
<Raito> does anyone know where you should put pcsx bios files?
<pierre_> salut
<Fiyawerx> here goes again
<Cornellius> Fiyawerx: Edit xorg.conf and change ''nv'' for ''nvidia''
<pierre_> here is a englsih chan ?
<der_daniel> thank you h3sp4wn
<ubuntu> !flash
<ubotu> For lots of multimedia issues this page has the useful information you want: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  see also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - Please use free formats: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<pierre_> I have a question
<sbriscoe> we have an answer
<pierre_> My PC has had a bug
<h3sp4wn> der_daniel: That is the most powerful graphical interface to apt there is
<pierre_> and I wrote a file
<Jack1> furgu  no difference i try now to copy my files via live cd
<pierre_> and I don't save
<furgu> Jack1, You arent deleting the things in /tmp...
<pierre_> I had to reboot my pC
<furgu> Jack1, the 'cd /tmp; sudo rm -rf *' isn't doing anything?
<pierre_> how can I have my file
<pierre_> ?
<pierre_> with modif
<Cornellius> pierre_: Not to sound harsh, but there #ubuntu-fr for french people :)
<Jack1> furgu i did exactly as u said
<pierre_> ok thanks I don't know
<furgu> Jack1, do 'cd /tmp; df -k .'
<Jack1> ok
<furgu> Jack1, whats the output?
<gioacchino> hello
<furgu> Jack1, just the use %
<Jack1> furgu i cant say right now i am just booting from live cd, 5 mins what u mean with %??
<gioacchino> h3sp4wn: :P
<gioacchino> h3sp4wn: I am ok  :P
<furgu> Jack1, df gives a report of the output...
<der_daniel> hmm still doesn't work h3sp4wn
<furgu> Jack1... derrr, sorry, it gives you a report of the disk usage
<der_daniel> i tried to install kile to kubuntu 6.06
<h3sp4wn> der_daniel: What is kile ?
<Jack1> furgu ok will do then
<furgu> Jack1, what are you using a live cd on?  the computer you are tryng to fix?
<der_daniel> and no matter what i do the package can't be found
<der_daniel> kile is a latex editor
<der_daniel> one second
<Jack1> furgu yes couldt i delete from the live cd the tmp files?
<h3sp4wn> der_daniel: You don't have universe enabled
<furgu> You are deleting the tmp files from the temporary mount on the live CD, if I had to guess, not the /tmp of the hdd you are trying to fix
<der_daniel> http://packages.ubuntu.com/dapper/tex/kile
<der_daniel> this is kile
<h3sp4wn> Its in universe
<furgu> Jack1, don't use the live cd, just press ctrl-alt-F1 to go the the text login prompt
<LiquidNerd_work> om_: figure out the amarok problem?
<der_daniel> it should be enabled
<Jack1> furgu ok mom
<der_daniel> i'll qry you my sources.list, ok?
<furgu> Jack1, mom?  dont make me woop yur butt
<Dragoonz> i need some help with winbind to AD this is what i get:
<Dragoonz> pam_winbind user 'username' granted access
<Dragoonz> login: FAILED LOGIN on console FOR user Module is unknown
<Dragoonz> any ideas?
<Jack1> furgu lol i see the files in the /mnt/hda6/tmp now....
<furgu> Jack1, yah try deleting those
<dad> I have the latest version of kubuntu, but I have a problem.  Every time I change the CDRom it totally freezes.
<scott_> whats better to do to upgrade my system? apt-get upgrade or apt-get dist-upgrade?
<dad> any suggestions?
<der_daniel> you have it as a qry h3sp4wn
<der_daniel> i do get errors when running aptitude update, though
<DaSkreech> dad: When you unmount or when you put in a new CD
<der_daniel> want me to qry those, too?
<ubuntu> howd o i enable the universe repositories in adept?
<dad> someone mentioned I may be setup to automatically mount
<dad> I never manually mount or unmount it
<der_daniel> i got the same problem soulrider ^^
<h3sp4wn> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<dad> in fact, I just tried to unmount the cd and it told me it wasn't mounted
<bleaked> so, i just rebooted and my system dumped me into the BusyBox shell with the following error: /bin/sh: can't access tty; job control turned off  -  so what might this mean?
<dad> has anyone seen this before?
<Jack1> furgu they are locked as superuser i cannot delete those files doing it now your way need to reboot
<furgu> Jack1, did you use sudo?
<Jack1> furgu i did it as root via sudo -i+
<Jack1> furgu  -i i mean
<furgu> Jack1, -i shouldnt matter, try it without the live cd
<Jack1> furgu ya
<dad> anybody have any trouble with the computer freezing up when they change the cd?
<Cornellius> Why is it so slow when copying files from CD/DVD to HD on Ubuntu ? On Windows it takes one minute or two.
<scott_> might not have dma enabled
<dad> is anyone logged on here, a staff member?
<dad> if so, can they contact me directly?
<robotgeek> dad: why?
<dad> because I need some help solving a little problem
<centyx> In korganizer, I'm trying to figure out how to create an event and a todo that recur every day EXCEPT for every saturday and sunday. Is it possible to exclude a day of the week? The only option I see is to exclude a specific date.
<centyx> is this possible?
<dad> there are so many people in here, I don't think they will read me in the midst of all the rest
<centyx> what's up dad?
<dad> everytime I change a cd my compu freezes up
<dad> it only happens since they put the latest kubuntu version on my pc
<Jack1> furgu it says 100% usage
<Dragoonz> I'm having trouble with pam modules i think... i'm attempting to login to and AD server.  at prompt i type in login. then <username> then <password>.  i get pam_winbind: user <username> granted access then i retype the password  again and get the same thing.  then i get login: FAILED LOGIN 'console' FOR 'username' Module is unknown.  any ideas?
<furgu> Jack1, ok your now using the kernel on the hdd, not the live cd right?
<DaSkreech> dad: How long does it freeze up for?
<furgu> Jack1... try the cd /tmp; sudo rm -rf * thing again
<Jack1> furgu yes; 2. ok
<centyx> sorry I gotta go
<Healot> btw /tmp is cleared after each reboot
<dad> DaSkreech, for as long as I can tell forever, but I never actually waited that long. I reboot first
<DaSkreech> dad: Ok so you put in a CD and it locks up?
<furgu> Healot: I thought so too... obviousaly not in this case
<Jack1> furgu can i now just go back to the login screen?
<furgu> Jack1, ctrl-alt-F1
<dad> DaSkreech, have you seen this before or heard of it?
<DaSkreech> dad: Nope :-) Lets see if we can fix it
<Dany_Filth> hello people
<Jack1> furgu wont start
<dad> DaSkreech, yes.  It freezes up so that I can't even switch from one screen to the other
<Dany_Filth> can you tell me what's the root password on Kubuntu 6.06
<Srecko> What do you think is better (Ubuntu or KUbuntu) ?
<furgu> Jack1, any messages?
<dad> let me try it now.  I will give it  no more than 10 minutes
<Jack1> furgu no stays just so
<DaSkreech> Can you press Alt+Ctrl+F1?
<Jack1> shall i reboot furgu
<furgu> Jack1, the Kernel wont start, or the login?
<bleaked> so, i just rebooted and my system dumped me into the BusyBox shell with the following error: /bin/sh: can't access tty; job control turned off  -  so what might this mean?  Please, anyone?
<dad> DaSkreech, nope.  nothing works
<Jack1> furgu the login doesnt go back to the graphical login screen
<furgu> Jack1... ok, 1 step at a time
<furgu> Jack1... be patient
<bleaked> Dany_Filth: none is set, just use sudo
<furgu> Jack1... do the cd /tmp; df -k . thing again
<furgu> Jack1... anything change?
<DaSkreech> dad: ok can you pastebin your /etc/fstab?
<Jack1> furgu still 100% usage
<furgu> Jack1 ... ok 1 sec
<furgu> type 'df', tell me the directories in the far right column
<mwiggins> running dapper, rebooted my system and now my sound is not playing!? anyone encountered this before? (module is loaded fine, mixers are all unmuted, speakers actually work (testing with headphones), programs can play to audio device just fine, just no audio is coming out
<mwiggins> it was working last night just fine before i rebooted
<mwiggins> emerge dist-upgrade just in case and it still just not outputting
<furgu> Jack1: type 'df', tell me the directories in the far right column
<mwiggins> anyone encountered this before?
<Lynoure> weedar: bootet or returned for sleep/hibernation?
<Lynoure> oops.
<furgu> mwiggins, ubuntu got emerge?
<mwiggins> heh old habits die hard, meant to type apt-get
<Lynoure> mwiggins: booted or returned for sleep/hibernation?
<mwiggins> it went down for halt and came back
<Lynoure> mwiggins: the latter is a known bug on many laptops
<mwiggins> i typed halt in my screen session instead of on the local workstation (doh) and now sound wont work
<weedar> Lynoure: what?
<mwiggins> might have a new kernel from package updates earlier in the week
<Lynoure> weedar: sorry, a nick accident, pressed m too lightly and got your nick instead of mwiggins
<dad> here goes the test
<furgu> Jack1, try du -ks /tmp
<furgu> Jack1, whats the last line?
<Dany_Filth> is here someone who can answer me
<dad> DaSkreech! it worked
<furgu> Dany_Filth, there is no root user by default
<Jack1> 748 /tmp
<furgu> Dany_Filth, use 'sudo' instead
<DaSkreech> dad: Cool :) What did you do?
<v3ctor> there is a root user..just no root passwd
<dad> how embarrassing. I wasn't paciente enough
<furgu> whatever
<furgu> same diff
<DaSkreech> haha :-)
<DaSkreech> Let that be a lesson to you!! :)
<Dany_Filth> and how i can set the root password
<furgu> Jack1, I dont know what to tell you man... if root can't delete stuff in tmp yur screwed
<furgu> Jack1, your not using the LiveCD anymore right?
<Jack1> furgu thx .....theres some important stuff there no
<furgu> Jack1, you might be able to destroy the partition and re-create it
<Jack1> furgu but maybe can i that way get my stuff doen from the machine
<furgu> Jack1, using fdisk
<furgu> Jack1, but other than that I am baffled
<Jack1> furgu i see or using gparted?
<furgu> Jack1, gparted is graphical right? you need CLI only
<furgu> ?
<bleaked> Dany_Filth: if you don't know how to set the root password, i'm afraid you shouldn't be logging in as root.  So, anything you need to do as root, append the 'sudo' prefix to it.  so, sudo apt-get install, or sudo mkdir /mnt/media, or whatever it may be.
<furgu> Jack1, maybe your LiveCD might come in handy now
<furgu> Dany_Filth: 'sudo bash' to get a root shell
<LiquidNerd_work> Dany_Filth: but to set the root password, do, "sudo passwd root"
<LiquidNerd_work> but again, shouldn't login as root
<LiquidNerd_work> though somtimes writting sudo 100 times gets really annoying
<negocio> hi mens
<negocio> i need help with dosemu
<negocio> anyone knows?
<furgu> ugh... I tried dosemu before with no luck
<negocio> !dosemu
<ubotu> I know nothing about dosemu
<LiquidNerd_work> !windows
<ubotu> For help with Microsoft windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. Also see http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 - !equivalents - http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm
<furgu> !osx
<ubotu> I know nothing about osx
<LiquidNerd_work> lol
<furgu> !aix
<ubotu> I know nothing about aix
<furgu> hmmm
<furgu> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
<furgu> all knowing eh?
<negocio> need help with dosemu
<furgu> What is your question negocio?
<h3sp4wn> Ubotu - Doesn't know anything I want to know
<negocio> y need to mount /home/negocio/msdos as a hd
<negocio> but i have some error
<negocio> i add the line to fstab
<dad> thanks DaSkreech
<furgu> negocio, what is some error?  Be specific?
<negocio> and then $mount /home/negocio/msdos
<furgu> negocio, what language do you natively speak?
<negocio> spanish
<negocio> sorry
<negocio> and when i try to mount it tell me:
<furgu> Is there a spanish ubuntu channel?
<negocio> bad system file
<negocio> i dont know
<LiquidNerd_work> !pickup lines
<ubotu> I know nothing about pickup lines
<furgu> try #ubuntu-es
<cryptom> hi all, I'm using dapper on a thinkpad X40, I implemented EmulateWheelTimeout (and EmulateWheel and EmulateWheelButton), scrolling works, but pasting with the middle button is not possible?!
<jpatrick> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<cryptom> is this a known problem? thought it would be gone with dapper?!
<furgu> hehehe
<negocio> but about to give some help?
<Jack1> furgu you are so right .
<LiquidNerd_work> cryptom: is that a question?
<furgu> I am?  W00t
<negocio> there are 15 persons on that channel
<negocio> here are 250
<LiquidNerd_work> and they're all out to get you
<negocio> i think that anyone can help me
<cryptom> LiquidNerd_work, well, yes it is... is there a solution to have both: middle button scrolling _and_ pasting?
<furgu> ok negocio, you can't mount your ms-dos partition?
<negocio> no
<negocio> i cant
<negocio> i do not know why
<LiquidNerd_work> is it fat or msdos?
<furgu> What is your error negocio?
<negocio> i add this line to fstab
<word> you normally shouldn't have to add the line to fstab..you should just have to go into system settings - > hard discs and partitions - > then administrater mode and set a mount point and then enable it
<word> negocio ^
<LiquidNerd_work> cryptom: not sure.. does the middle button do anything at all currently?
<negocio> dev/hda2 /home/negocio/msdos msdos umask=000
<negocio> wait a minute
<LiquidNerd_work> negocio: are you sure it's not vfat?
<negocio> i dont know
<negocio> how i check it?
<LiquidNerd_work> fdisk
<LiquidNerd_work> or just try mounting it as vfat
<negocio> in terminal?
<furgu> I would use System Settings first
<cryptom> LiquidNerd_work, yes, the middle button works for scrolling
<Healot> fdisk -l
<furgu> per word suggestion
<negocio> wait me a minute
<LiquidNerd_work> no
<furgu> heh
<LiquidNerd_work> no waiting for you
<kane_> is it a windows drive ?
<kane_> anyway, it is more likely to be vfat than msdos
<LiquidNerd_work> cryptom: is it a wheel?
<LiquidNerd_work> I'm thinking if it's an msdos partition, kiss all your data goodbye because it's old dos and useless
<cryptom> LiquidNerd_work, yes and no: Thinkpad trackpoint and usb wheel mouse (both work with scrolling now)
<negocio> let me ask you liquid
<negocio> i have a foxpro for DOS that i have to make work
<negocio> i try dosbox
<negocio> and qemu
<negocio> i think that dosemu can handle
<LiquidNerd_work> cryptom: Option          "Emulate3Buttons"       "true"
<LiquidNerd_work> is that in your xorg.conf?
<negocio> what kind of type do i setup to the new mounting point
<negocio> ?
<cryptom> LiquidNerd_work, I tried with it and without it... same effect (but in my conf, it said "on", not "true")
<Jack1> furgu it says the files are just readable...even me being superuser
<Jack1> furgu now using knoppix-cd
<furgu> Jack1, the permissions shouldnt change... what are you trying to do that it says it is only readable?
<furgu> Jack1, the /tmp partition might be mounted as read-only
<furgu> Jack1, can you check that?
<Jack1> furgu rights are drwxrwxrwx , root root
<cryptom> LiquidNerd_work, my InputDevice Section looks like that: http://kris.koehntopp.de/service/paste/show.html?id=160
<furgu> yah Jack1 I know... try looking at your fstab file to see how it is being mounted
<Jack1> furgu ext3 noauto, users, exec 00
<furgu> why the noauto and exec?
<furgu> oh well
<furgu> Jack1, try to destroy that partition and recreate I guess
<Jack1> furgu it would help me right away if i could copy files from the /home directory but it says they are just readable...
<bam_> how come when I eject my external usb drive it doesnt eject?
<Jack1> furgu that 'd be enough
<furgu> Jack1, Are you certain you mount /tmp as a seperate partition?
<furgu> bam_, you should just need to sync then pull it out, by eject do you mean unmount?
<bam_> no I unmounted it
<Jack1> no it seems not....its on the /home partition somewhat
<Jack1> furgu seeing it from here, my notes told me different
<furgu> Jack1, so /tmp and /home are the same partition?  does your live-cd have an irc client?  it would be nice to see your fstab or df output
<bam_> but normally in  the past I would eject it and the normal screen would appear and not the "usb connected" screen
<nico8481> is there a way to try MacOS X on a PC running kubuntu (via some kind of virtual PC or something)?
<ChefWill> whats the shortcut to select a window to kill in kubuntu?
<Jack1> wait i copy it to the pastebin here
<Healot> VMware doesn't support MacOSX, because it is created for PowerPC CPU...
<edu> hi
<Healot> but there is an OS 9 emulator out there, somewhere
<furgu> nico8481: try pearpc
<edu> hey people
<edu> i need some help
<Healot> and OSx86 project
<skizzo21> Hey guys... I finished my Kubuntu install on one partition but when I went to install my XP on the other partition it auto boots to XP everytime I don't even get a selection screen... anyone know how to release XPs control?
<Healot> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<edu> skizzo21, did you install grub?
<skizzo21> uhhhhhhhhh
<skizzo21> lol
<skizzo21> i htought it auto installed
<edu> nops
<skizzo21> like before i had a screen to choose
<edu> xD
<nico8481> furgu: and what about OSX? is there an open version that i can run on top of pearpc? darwin maybe?
<furgu> skizzo21, you need to install XP first then ubuntu after
<skizzo21> ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh shit
<furgu> nico8481: no legal version really... you can find torrents if your a pirate
<edu> once it is installed, that screen appears
<skizzo21> xp keeps runing my life one day at a time
<edu> :)
<nico8481> furgu: what about darwin?
<furgu> nico8481: or if you have a friend with a mac that is easier
<skizzo21> so xp first then kubuntu????
<Healot> skizzo21: either way works
<nico8481> furgu: not really :(
<furgu> nico8481, might be able to find something...
<Healot> if you know how to do it
<skizzo21> wait... i already installed kubuntu
<skizzo21> and then i instralled xp
<skizzo21> o
<skizzo21> lol
<Healot> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Jack1> furgu i cannot write to the usb stick from live cd it shall not be...i just need to get my home directory copyable....
<Healot> follow those links
<furgu> nico8481: try http://www.opendarwin.org/
<skizzo21> is there a way to save it?? or am  I hosed
<skizzo21> k
<nico8481> thx
<skizzo21> thanks everyone
<Jack1> furgu to an usbstick
<furgu> nico8481: I think it isn't an easy thing to do, you might need osx to compile anything
<nico8481> hmm :-/
<furgu> Jack1, sounds fuct, try to find a friend who might be able to sit down and look at it, if not find a way to back up and reinstall maybe...
<furgu> Jack1, which LiveCD are you using?
<nico8481> damn i'm tempted by the macbook but it's soo expensive... and sooo "light" (512MB ram *hum*)
<Jack1> furgu knoppix 3.3, have here breezy ubuntu and kanotix
<Blissex> nico8481: to be allowed to buy a MacBook you need to prove you have a goatte and a piercing...
<furgu> nico8481, they do look nice... nice and expensive yes... wish they had AMD tho
<h3sp4wn> Jack1: Kanotix is the fastest is it not ?
<nico8481> Blissex: what's a goatte?
<furgu> Jack1, is that a really old version of Knoppix?  They are in 5.1 now...
<Blissex> nico8481: a goatee, a thin bear on your chin.
<Blissex> nico8481: a goatee, a thin beard on your chin.
<nico8481> hmm i miss the piercing then :p
<Blissex> nico8481: it helps if you also dress entirely in black :-)
<furgu> Blissex, to run unix you need to prove you are smug and dont shower too
<Jack1> furgu yes but it was for free and they sent me that one...
<furgu> Jack1, download the newest version of the intarweb and burn it
<Blissex> furgu: actually for UNIX the entry requirements used to be sandals and big glasses.
<furgu> Blissex, did they cut the long hair requirements?
<nico8481> damn hard decision :-/
<Jack1> furgu the prob isnt so much the  fucked /tmp its more that icannot copy my homefiles with the livecd to usb and use it on the new lappie
<Blissex> furgu: long hair or being bald usually :-)
<furgu> Jack1, I know, a newer knoppix might help with that
<Jack1> furgu ok i try
<LiquidNerd_work> Jack1: can't use smb to transfer?
<furgu> Blissex, I like the long hair with balding top option...
<LiquidNerd_work> or if you can burn a cd, why not that option?
<Blissex> furgu: a ponytail used to help become senior UNIX sysadm...
<Jack1> LiquidNerd_work samba u mean? just got the internet cat5 cable right away would need buy a new cable
<nico8481> then again, i guess there is more work being done to make linux work on the macbook than on any other laptop...
<LiquidNerd_work> no router/hub?
<Jack1> no LiquidNerd_work
<LiquidNerd_work> ahh
<LiquidNerd_work> and you can't burn it to a CD?
<nico8481> and since i can' t find any *currently sold* (i don't count the outdated ones) laptop on which everything works with linux... and i don't want to use windows...
<nico8481> leaves me only the macbook... :-/
<LiquidNerd_work> nico8481: aren't there nfidia based notbooks?
<nico8481> LiquidNerd_work: nvidia? maybe... why?
<LiquidNerd_work> nico8481: well the nfidia (not nvidia) boards work perfectly with linux
<furgu> nico8481: I have used some macs, I would recommend... try opendarwin I need to try it myself I dont think it has aqua with it tho
<nico8481> LiquidNerd_work: yup but generally you still have lots of features that are broken... wifi/ suspend to ram/ stuff like that...
<furgu> nfidia?
<LiquidNerd_work> the wifi normally works with ndis, suspend to ram... I don't think that works with any notebook.. even on Windows...
<LiquidNerd_work> furgu: the nvidia boards
<LiquidNerd_work> well chipset for boards
* furgu is confused
<LiquidNerd_work> ieL ASUS P5ND2-SLI
<nico8481> well i mean to disk or whatever
<LiquidNerd_work> s/ieL/ie:/
* furgu wants to install OSX on crappy x86 hardware
<german> hi there
<nico8481> "suspend" :-)
<nico8481> hi
<german> i need some support to install rubbrt or tex2pdf
<german> i mean rubber
<german> is here somebody who use one of this programms?
<edu> hey, guys... i need some help to choose a linux-compatible laptop
<nico8481> furgu: well if aqua's not there maybe it is doesn't really give you a preview of what it is to use OSX :-/
<reagleBRKLN> howdy, i can't play mp3s on juk... I followed http://www.kubuntu.org/faq.php#mp3s and installed libxine-extracodecs
<crazy_penguin> hi all!
<reagleBRKLN> juk: WARNING: Unable to play /e/mp3/indie/16 Horsepower/16 Horsepower - New Banjo.mp3
<nico8481> german: nope, but have you tried to install them via apt ?
<LiquidNerd_work> reagleBRKLN: yeah... that's why... look at the mp3... sheesh
<edu> do you know any linux-compatible laptop?
<DaSkreech> reagleBRKLN: What engine are you using?
<reagleBRKLN> LiquidNerd_work: don't understand
<LiquidNerd_work> lol
<edu> i know nothing about notebooks
<LiquidNerd_work> I'm saying it's not playing because it's a banjo song
<reagleBRKLN> oh
<reagleBRKLN> daschu: output to arts
<LiquidNerd_work> yeah but you should be able to choose which engine it uses
<reagleBRKLN> are you suggesting I use akode?
<edu> one more question... users MUST be members of the group "audio" to be able to listen sounds?
<nico8481> edu: yes i think so
<Jack1> guys do u know how i would the windows key to do the opening of the kmenu?
<LiquidNerd_work> edu: yeah.. but by defualt kubuntu adds them to it
<german> @nico: did you get my messages?
<Healot> because the sound deamon use that user group to be able to play audio
<Jack1> i mean reassigning the key
<nico8481> german: nope
<edu> thanks nico, that's because i am listening silence lol
<german> does /msg name not work?
<german> or is it /whisper?
<nico8481> it's /msg... but my nick is nico8481, not nico :)
<edu> Liquid, i have created some users and ONLY are members of their own group... (personal group)
<german> i know:) ok one more try
<edu> and i am not able to listen nothing
<reagleBRKLN> akode works
<nico8481> german: is your registered on freenode? private messages from unregistered users are blocked...
<Healot> KDE is German
<german> ah, that's it. I'm not registered...
<LiquidNerd_work> Jack1: System Settings / Regional & Accessibility / Keyboard Layout / Xkb Options / Third Level Choosers / Press any of Win-keys to choose 3rd level
<german> @nico8481: I used aptitude install; but there are unsolved dependencies....
<nico8481> unsolved?
<Healot> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<edu> I see... the first user, that was created during the installation is member of "admin", "audio", "video" and more... but what about "normal" users?
<nico8481> german: try "sudo apt-get install rubber"
<Healot> !info rubber
<ubotu> rubber: an automated system for building LaTeX documents. In repository universe, is optional. Version 1.0-1 (dapper), package size 74 kB, installed size 408 kB
<german> @nico: i tried this, too...
<Healot> edu:  the group "users"
<nateman1352> hi everyone, I'm using Kubuntu 6.06 and I'm trying to get remote X clients to connect to my local X server via ssh and I can't seem to get it working (I am using ssh -X)
<german> but it needs python <2.4....
<edu> healot, but i need to add them manually... they are not members of "users" when created
<german> and if i try to remove python2.4 to install one older version, must of my system will be removed (about 300mb)
<Healot> !info python2.3
<ubotu> python2.3: An interactive high-level object-oriented language (version 2.3). In repository universe, is optional. Version 2.3.5-9ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 2728 kB, installed size 9368 kB
<ljl> nateman1352: first problem if your xauth. second problem is that X is launched with TCP disabled by default. by i don't remember the details
<Healot> install python2.3 then
<fiyawerx> are there any suggested "install these first" guides for kubuntu?
<Healot> kubuntu.org
<german> i could not install python2.3 without removing 2.4...
<Healot> just follow the FAQ links
<edu> Healot: but i need to add them manually... they are not members of "users" when created
<german> and i dont want to loose about 300megs
<german> thats most of kde
<Healot> edu: you can add a user to users group when you're using GUI
<furgu> nateman1352, what is your error?
<fiyawerx> Healot: the only thing really there is about mp3s on http://kubuntu.org/faq.php
<Healot> or command line even
<edu> Healot: I know
<Healot> fiyawerx: yup one of the essential
<kosh> german: that seems strange I have python 2.3 and 2.4 both installed right now and used for different things
<kosh> german: python 2.3 does not conflict with 2.4
<edu> Healot: I'm just saying that users are not members of "users" by default
<furgu> ljl, i have no problem with tunneling X thru ssh by default install
<Healot> edu: what seem to bother you then, edu?
<fiyawerx> yeah, i was thinking about like firefox, plugins, java, etc..
<fiyawerx> altho i guess i could look at everything automatix does and just do the ones i want manually
<Healot> !firefox
<ubotu> firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins
<Healot> !flash
<german> just a moment, i try to install python2.3...
<ubotu> For lots of multimedia issues this page has the useful information you want: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  see also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - Please use free formats: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Healot> !java
<ubotu> java is an object oriented programming language. To install a java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java For the runtime Sun Java install sun-java5-jre from the Multiverse repository
<edu> Healot: my users cannot listen any sound
<furgu> <nateman1352> are you alive?
<fiyawerx> ok, those are nice, it would be nice to have them in one guide too tho :)
<Jack1> furgu with kanotix 04-2005 it works now so i transfer the kmail, knode, etc files by hand...thank u
<fiyawerx> Healot: thanks
<Healot> edu: add them to audio user group then?
<kosh> the biggest advantage of a 64bit system is stuff like flash stops working :)
<furgu> Jack1 np, try deleting the files off your partition with the new version of knoppix also
<german> thats the message i get: Reading extended state information
<german> Initializing package states... Fertig
<german> No candidate version found for python2.3
<german> The following packages will be automatically REMOVED: rubber
<german> The following packages have been kept back: libmysqlclient14
<german> The following packages will be REMOVED: rubber
<german> 0 packages upgraded, 0 newly installed, 1 to remove and 1 not upgraded.
<edu> Healot: ok, I'll try... thanks... but it's funny... isn't it?
<german> Need to get 0B of archives. After unpacking 248kB will be freed.
<Jack1> furgu right i do
<edu> Healot: I mean, it's weird...
<Healot> i have like 6 users in my home network... ssh -X or vnc work like automagic, sounds, graphics printers
<kosh> german: so it looks like one package will be removed that has something to do with latex documents
<Healot> edu: it's the matter how much you know... not weird btw :)
<kosh> german: what version of kubuntu are you running?
<german> Breeyt badger
<fiyawerx> will things that say This is for i386 work on i686 as well? or no
<german> Breezy badger
<Healot> fiyawerx: what things?
<edu> Healot: I think that users must be able to use audio devices by default, it's weird they can't do it
<Healot> i686 is just like i386 enhanced
<fiyawerx> Healot: looking at the firefox wiki entry, it says .. right, thats what i thought, it says i386 vs amd64, so what they really mean is x86
<Healot> edu: I don't understand that either, ask developers for that
<Healot> amd64 is just the 64bit port, fiyawerx, same fundamental but different workaround
<Jack1> furgu it doesnt work anyway it doesnt matter i got a new subnotebook+
<kosh> german: that just seems strange, make sure that universe is enabled and then try again just in case
<german> you mean in my sources.list
<edu> Healot: ok, thank you very much
<Healot> btw, ubuntu only has three official ports, i386, amd64 and ppc...
<Healot> i386 release can use the i686 kernel btw...
<fiyawerx> Healot: thats what I did, upgraded to the 686 kernel
<kosh> german: yes
<Healot> waiting for the multiport release! edgy eft
<fiyawerx> Healot: havn't really noticed a difference, just figured i'd try it, don't even know what the differences are
<kosh> there are almost no differences performance wise between an i386 and i686 kernel
<Healot> fiyawerx: that doesn't affect anything... well i mean the flash etc installation
<kosh> however if you had a 486 or 586 processor there are pretty large advantages to running the appropriate kernel
<german> ok, here are the lines:deb http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy universe
<german> deb-src http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy universe
<kosh> okay so they are there then
<fiyawerx> right, i mean in general what does it do? I know there was mention of support for hyperthreading, which my processer has, but i don't even know mucha bout that
<german> but it doesnt work
<kosh> so try doing sudo apt-get update    sudo apt-get install python2.3
<german> just a moment...
<kosh> fiyawerx: hyperthreading does not do much
<Healot> python2.3 and 3.4 can coexist
<Healot> SMP is the real thing
<kosh> fiyawerx: however if you had multiple processors or multiple core processors then you would need an smp kernel
<kosh> Healot: not they can not .... 3.4 does not exist yet they are only working on the beta for 2.5 right now :)
<Healot> damn, I can do that with previous breezy and hoary
<kosh> Healot: python 1.5 2.1 2.2 2.3 2.4 and 2.5 can all coexist but 3.4 can't since it does not exist :)
<Healot> 2.4 TYPO :)
<german> it seems, that i can't connect to archive.kubuntu.de breezy/universe at this time...
<Healot> i know that, just overlooked what i typed
<kosh> ah well that would be a problem then since I think that is where the package you need is
<german> #gaaaah# i think nobody know when the server will be reachable again :)
<Healot> KDE is German :)
<rickz> DCC SEND "BBQHAX" 0 0 0
<german> ???
<furgu> Healot you are a wealth of knowledge
<Healot> just like to play around with the "KDE is German" propaganda
<german> aha, whats up with this "propaganda"?
<german> i haven't heard about it.
<ryanakca> hmmmm... this is for the Xorg people... why do I get this error when trying to upgrade the fglrx driver (the ubuntu package seems to be broken when it comes to gl...) http://pastebin.ca/73408
<furgu> Maybe its just ATI ryanakca
<furgu> I have heard there are lots of issues with their drivers being broken by default
<ryanakca> maybe
<Healot> ryanakca: third party, not really supported, and aTi installer is evil, it broke your ubuntu system at most the of time
<KuLover> ryanakca What card are you in?
<KuLover> on*
<ryanakca> lol... ok... so ATI driver is busted :)...
<Healot> use the stock module from linux-restricted-module instead
<ryanakca> Radeon 9200 SE
<nep87> why kde is better than gnome?
<Healot> KDE is German :)
<furgu> nep87 KDE pwns GNOME
<Healot> hohoho
<Healot> nah, I joke
<ryanakca> nep87: bad question... it'll start a Desktop Environment war :P
<Healot> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your monitor, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<ryanakca> but... It's nicer... and because I like it :)
<furgu> nep87 KDE got in a fight with Chuck Norris and killed him with the twitch of a GUI
<furgu> nep87 that is REAL ULTIMATE POWER
<nep87> :)
<Healot> ryanakca: that the link to install...
<centyx> How do you make the Backspace key send CTRL-H in KDE, particularly Konsole?
<Healot> you need to supply the fake X version before installing ati driver in dapper
<furgu> cyntyx do you have a broken backspace key?
<ryanakca> hmmm... wiki keeps on forwarding to help.ubuntu.com/*
<german> so, the server is "online", perhaps it will work now...
<nep87> but kde sometimes freezs
<furgu> nep87 must be UE
<nep87> ue?
<furgu> nep87 yes, cause be l-users...
* furgu jokes... 
<german> is here somebody who uses "fluxbox" :)
<centyx> furgu: seriously, how do I get backspace to act like ctrl-h in konsole :P
<furgu> centyx, does your problem happen outside of konsole?
<centyx> no
<centyx> i can backspace in other applications
<edu> one more question, please :P
<driz> HEllo
<furgu> centyx, I mean other terminals...?  not random apps but xterm or any shell
<centyx> ah
<centyx> sorry
<centyx> lemme see
<centyx> furgu: works in xterm ok
<weedar> I'd lovet to be able to turn off the sound in Konsole forever, not just for the current session. Anyone? :)
<german> *wuw* it works, thank you all ;) ;) ;)
<edu> in my "/etc/group" file i have found a group called "users"... my question: all users are member of this group BY DEFAULT when created?
<KuLover> Could someone please take a look at my fstab? I'm not sure that it is written correctly. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16640
<furgu> centyx, try different options under Settings -> Keyboard
<TheHighChild> Does anyone know how to set a key combination to the "Desktop Access" applet?
<h3sp4wn> weedar: I just disable the kde sound server entirely -
<uniq> edu: no, every user has its own group by default.
<furgu> in Konsole centyx
<slow-motion> n8
<uniq> edu: this is configured in /etc/adduser.conf
<centyx> furgu: I've tried 'linux console' and 'xterm xfree 4.x.x', I'll try something else
<edu> uniq: yes, I know... but what Secondary Groups are assigned by default?
<Healot> KuLover: need to compare that with the output of "fdisk -l"
<uniq> edu: none.
<edu> uniq: thanks!! very helpful
<centyx> furgu: hm. vt420pc worked. none of the others did tho.
<centyx> that's odd.
<ryanakca> why do some wiki's say reboot? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI     couldn't I just go ctrl-alt-backspace? I thought you only had to reboot after kernel upgrade...
<furgu> weird, dunno... other option is look at the stty command
<furgu> stty erase ^H or something
<nep87> do you have troubles with usb devices such as pen drives, mp3 reader??
<centyx> thanks
<Healot> ryanakca: after compilign ati driver, you need to restart
<furgu> np
<uniq> ryanakca: the wiki and helpers often tell you to reboot even though it is not strictly needed. But it's some times the fastest and easiest way to get everything going the right way.
<weedar> h3sp4wn: thanks for the suggestion. That is one solution, yes, but then I'll miss out on all of the other interesting KDE sounds? :-O
<h3sp4wn> weedar: They just annoy me the kde sounds
<edu> uniq: I have a problem with my audio device... I can only use it when I log in as root! Any idea?
<uniq> edu: check that you're in the 'audio' group.
<h3sp4wn> edu: Add your user to the audio group
<juan_> Are you following the France vs. Spain ? Who is winning?
<Healot> juan_: watch the TV?
<edu> uniq, h3sp4wn: so, users can't handle audio devices by default?
<trispace> hi, does somebody know where the konqueror user agent string is set?
<Healot> web, radio or SMS services?
<juan_> healot: right here I don't have tv
<h3sp4wn> edu: The first one should automatically be able to
<uniq> edu: no. Only the user added during install.
<fiyawerx> hmm, when i made an icon for firefox with the kde menu editor it works ok, but when i launch it, the little bouncing icon isn't colored at all
<furgu> trispace, if I recall correctly, I think it is in a binary file somewhere... are you trying to change it?
<juan_> healot: well, I was just asking here, that's another way
<LjL> trispace: settings / configure konqueror / browser identification
<Healot> trispace: Tools -> Change Browser Identification
<furgu> guess not
<edu> uniq, h3sp4wn: ok, thanks a lot!
<furgu> nevermind
<uniq> edu: there are other groups for access to other devices/actions. Like 'plugdev' for removable devices for example.
<|lostbyte|> Is it worth learning linux on a vm ?
<furgu> <|lostbyte|> sure
<Healot> or Settings - > configure konq. select browser identification, trispace
<furgu> <|lostbyte|> - try cygwin... good way to start
<Healot> |lostbyte|: worth every cent buying VMware
<|lostbyte|> furgu, THen what will hardware be recognized as ?
<furgu> |lostbyte| but it can be hard to setup X Windows
<Healot> sup min lee, worked out your duo-screen yet?
<trispace> basically i wanted to remove the "Kubuntu 6.06 Dapper" string
<|lostbyte|> furgu, ok !
<edu> uniq: do you mean, floppies, CDs... ?
<KuLover> Healot, Ive added my Fdisk to the pastebin http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16655
<furgu> |lostbyte| there are different ways to do it but usually it recognizes as very generic devices
<min> Healot: no.
<min> sigh
<|lostbyte|> furgu, why ?
<min> o yea
<min> now I have this problem
<|lostbyte|> furgu, thats what i thought.
<furgu> |lostbyte| Cygwin could use a more user-friendly installation system... thats all
<german> good night, good fight!
<german> cu all!
<Healot> |lostbyte|: the hardware will be configured by the vm program that you're using
<min> Healot: I got most of it done
<uniq> edu: yes, those too. dialout, floppy, cdrom, plugdev, lpadmin (printing adm), scanner, etc.
<min> Healot: Except now its http://i41.photobucket.com/albums/e272/minissocool/snapshot1.png
<fiyawerx> !easysource
<marcus__> Someone having a VM problem?
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<h3sp4wn> furgu: What not colinux instead of cygwin ?
<min> whats a vm problem?
<Healot> KuLover:  /dev/sdi is ext2/3 partition but you entry says reiserfs?
<min> http://i41.photobucket.com/albums/e272/minissocool/snapshot1.png
<edu> uniq: I see, thanks again!
<furgu> h3sp4wn, have you tried to use colinux?  For me it was even worse than Cygwin
<marcus__> Noticed something scroll by about VM Config
<edu> see you!
<marcus__> Guessing VM means Virtual Machine?
<furgu> h3sp4wn, nice idea, but poorly executed
<h3sp4wn> furgu: I have only done it once but it wasn't that bad (once it was configured)
<furgu> h3sp4wn, I never got past trying to get it to run, but I admit I didn't spend a lot of time on it either
<Healot> btw, most of your partitions are ext2/3, but the entries of the partition say reiserfs, so there is something wrong
<Healot> KuLover:
<KuLover> Healot.. Odd.. I formated them As ReiserFS
<marcus__> Hmmmm...
<KuLover> Healot How can you tell they are ext's?
<Healot> KuLover: they are still 83/82 (linux partitions)
<Healot> min: do you have output on both screen?
<min> the other monitor is broken remember?
<min> but yea it lit up
<min> (got smashed by baseball
<driz> How come i can't directly install flash player?
<min> Imm abe right back
<min> think of ideas to fix this.
<min> =] 
<KuLover> Healot I know the main partition is ReiserFS, I formated it during the install.. The other ones I formated with Gparted. Why would they by 83s?
<Healot> driz: using what, the Adobe's package or from repos or prompted by firefox/konq?
<furgu> driz, you need the flashplugin-nonfree
<driz> prompted
<driz> i have that
<marcus__> Just wondering..... What is Kubuntu's problem with Windows hal32.dll?
<Healot> marcus__: it's a windows dll?
<furgu> driz, you installed that package with apt or synaptic or adept or something?
<driz> apt-get i tried it again it says i have it
<uniq> kulover: 0x83 is correct for reiserfs as far as i know.
<KuLover> Healot, could it be the disklabel?
<furgu> driz, which browser?
<marcus__> ?
<driz> firefox
<furgu> which version"?
<KuLover> uniq, Could you take a look at this? Is there anythign wrong? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16655
<driz> furgu i dont know
<KuLover> uniq It contains both my fdisk and fstab
<uniq> kulover: looking.
<Healot> KuLover: but the partitions mounted properly?
<furgu> in firefox do Help -> About Firefox
<driz> Gecko/20060608 Ubuntu/dapper-security Firefox/1.5.0.4
<uniq> kulover: and what is the problem?
<furgu> driz, did you completely close firefox before trying the flash page again?
<KuLover> Healot Yes, I can use them succesfully. The only problem is that durin boot, it hangs while "checking filesystems" then switched to text mode and continues bootinf after a few seconds.
<driz> ya
<furgu> driz, you have to make sure any 'Downloads' windows are closed too
<Healot> ohh.... reiserfs does use 83...
<KuLover> uniq The only problem is that durin boot, it hangs while "checking filesystems" then switched to text mode and continues bootinf after a few seconds.
<juan_> France won. The fun is over
<driz> yup
<juan_> Damn frenchies :)
<Healot> i think ubuntu think it's an ext2/3, so the disk check fails... KuLover
<driz> i just closed and opened firefox again
<Healot> but I don't think it will affect anything that much
<furgu> driz, try 'sudo /usr/sbin/update-flashplugin'
<driz> nothing happened
<driz> it went back to normal
<juan_> A fast question: dapper freezes the machine after leaving it unatended for 1-2 hours (sometimes it takes a longer time). Do you know if is there any log with traces with the system execution?
<juan_> I'm really lost
<juan_> I suppose it could be the power management
<furgu> driz, you tried restart firefox and no luck?
<KuLover> uniq Any ideas? :/
<Kr4t05> Someone answer a question for me... I have two different SuperKaramba themes installed, one says I'm only using  ~270MB of RAM, the other reports ~900MB or RAM being used. Which is right?
<zorglu1> juan_: i small like you should add 'acpi=off' as a boot option in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<uniq> kulover: checking.. how long does it hang? do you kill it manually to make it continue? (ctrl-c)
<juan_> zorglu1: thank you. I'll give it a try. BTW, what am I losing if I do that ?
<driz> furgu I just went to newgrounds
<driz> nothing
<KuLover> Uniq, No I just wait.. about 30 sec
<uniq> kulover: does it hang once on every disk?
<zorglu1> juan_: the ability to 'hibernat' your box to consume less energy
<KuLover> Uniq I dont know.. it doesnt say anything.. just hangs then [ok] 
<kosh> Kr4t05: both and neither
<furgu> whats in /usr/lib/firefox/plugins/?
<kosh> Kr4t05: figuring out memory usage is not exact by a long shot, so depending on how they are figuring out how much memory is being used they are probably both correct and also both off by a long shot
<Kr4t05> Yeah, we came to that conclusion in -offtopic
<uniq> kulover: what does it say just before it says OK ? Checking local filesystems or something?
<furgu> driz ^
<KuLover> Uniq Yes
<driz> furgu it works
<driz> pandora.com
<driz> THANKS!!!
<furgu> driz np
<driz> oh would shockwave work also
<uniq> kulover: checking all filesystems ?
<rjb> hi, anyone using the nvidia video driver & seeing outrageous memory usage like me?
<KuLover> Uniq Yeah! Thats it!
<kosh> rjb: memory usage is not real most likely
<rjb> oh yes it is
<kosh> rjb: the nvidia driver maps the same memory many times on the card
<kosh> rjb: how do you know the memory usage is real?
<rjb> i got my kde panel & firefox killed by the oom killer
<zorglu1> good criteria :)
<rjb> on various ocassions
<kosh> that seems bizaar
<kosh> are you using something like xgl? how much main memory do you have?
<rjb> xserver's virt. size grows up to over 2 gigs
<rjb> i got 1 GB ram + 3 GB swap
<kosh> rjb: if you change to the free nvidia 2d only driver does the problem go away?
<Healot> i think ubuntu think it's an ext2/3, so the disk check fails... KuLover >> Already note this to you
<rjb> kosh: right on
<Kr4t05> kosh, XGL, TwinView, and I have 1gb
<kosh> rjb: okay can you disable xgl and go use the free driver and see what happens? if that is okay could you use the proprietary driver without xgl and see what happens? also what verison of the driver are you using?
<rjb> & no i wasn't using any extraordinary video features
<rjb> just standard installed stuff
<kosh> they released a new driver yesterday it looks like
<rjb> the driver was current out of kubuntu's repo
<AlexTeleCentro> What the command what i use to restart my X?!?!?!?
<rjb> i junked it yesterday ;)
<kosh> oh wait that was just for 64bit that had a driver update yesterday
<rjb> well i'm on amd64 indeed
<Healot> while in desktop = Ctrl+Alt+Backspace, AlexTeleCentro
<rjb> should have mentioned that
<Healot> while in the black only screen "sudo invoke-rc.d kdm restart"
<AlexTeleCentro> Healot: my X service, in gnome i use /etc/initd/gdm restart
<Healot> if you're using Kubuntu...
<kosh> rjb: so can you try running with the free software driver and see if the same problem occurs? also you might want to consider downloading http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux_display_amd64_1.0-8762.html
<rjb> well in fact i did enable composite & tried shadows & translucency as configured in kde's options
<Healot>  "sudo invoke-rc.d gdm restart" then
<rjb> but it was too slow & hogged the cpu
<kosh> http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=72488   there is the information on that driver
<AlexTeleCentro> Healot: i use now Kubuntu
<Healot>  "sudo invoke-rc.d kdm restart" then
<kosh> rjb: so are you using xgl?
<rjb> kosh: the nv driver gives no suchproblems
<rjb> nope, no xgl
<rjb> just the composite extention
<rjb> plain old xorg xserver
<BKaj> anyone install google earth linux ? It's supposed to work but it won't laucnch due to 2 missing lib files , libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0 and libXcursor.so.1 . Thses files aren't in any repositories that i can find in Adept or Synaptic ...any clues where they might be ?
<uniq> kulover: i don't find anything usefull.. it basically checks whether is is needed to fsck the disks.
<furgu> BKaj, use apt-file
<rjb> kosh: thanks for the link, i'll check it out
<furgu> BKaj, do you know how to use the CLI for apt/
<furgu> ?
<h3sp4wn> rjb: libxcursor1 package
<furgu> libxcursor1, libgtk2.0-0
<furgu> BKaj ^
<kosh> you might want to turn off composite also, update the driver and see if there is anything on that link that will help
<kosh> ie just try and cut variables out
<rjb> kosh: thx, i'll give it another spin in a few days
<rjb> kosh: in fact i mainly wanted nvidia in order to make composite work better
<rjb> otherwise nv works just fine
<rjb> i don't play 3d games
<BKaj> furgu: I don't have it
<BKaj> CLI ?
<furgu> BKaj, you can install apt-file, it is a package
<furgu> BKaj, but the packages you need for your app are libxcursor1 and libgtk2.0-0
<BKaj> lemme check , I think I install apt already
<TheHighChild> Does anyone know if a current Konqueor session can be given root permissions?
<furgu> BKaj, apt-file is a seperate package
<furgu> it is a helpful tool
<furgu> BKaj, CLI = Command Line Interface, a shell, terminal, prompt, etc
<BKaj> yup furgu, apt is installed
<furgu> arg, bad BKaj
<BKaj> I can do some stuff in the console
<furgu> BKaj, just install libxcursor1 and libgtk2.0-0
<BKaj> I tried to but it can't find the pkg
<BKaj> sudo apt-get install ./libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0
<gatekeeper> TheHighChild: Select Run Command... and try kdesu Konqueor
<BKaj> furgu: ?
<furgu> BKaj, they are there... which program are you using?
<BKaj> I wondering whwere the pkgs are ?
<uniq> nite.
<TheHighChild> gatekeeper: Will that give root permissions to the currently running session?
<BKaj> where
<furgu> BKaj, sorry... try  'sudo apt-get install libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0'
<furgu> no ./
<cbo> please i need some hint on how to set up hostname on boot up, like install script does, to use the same hd image on several computers
<gatekeeper> TheHighChild: it should bring up an instance of Konqueor with root permissions
<rjb> cbo: /etc/hostname and /etc/hosts
<TheHighChild> gatekeeper: Ok. That's what I thought. I am trying to give a current session root. Not a big deal, just curious if it could be done. Thanks for your help.
<BKaj> furgu:
<BKaj> sudo apt-get install libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0
<BKaj> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<furgu> BKaj, close whatever graphical program you have open for package management
<gatekeeper> TheHighChild: why? what are you trying to do?
<TheHighChild> gatekeeper: Just trying to figure out what I can and cannot do. Nothing that I can't work around.
<cbo> rjb: thanks, but i think /etc/hostname is to put hostname 'by hand' i need the computer to 'query' for its hostname, just when you install for the 1st time
<gatekeeper> TheHighChild: OK just be carefull if you Konqueor root permissions
<BKaj> furgu: no luck , couldn't find pkg
<furgu> cut & paste the error please
<BKaj> sudo apt-get install ./libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0
<BKaj> Reading package lists... Done
<BKaj> Building dependency tree... Done
<BKaj> E: Couldn't find package
<TheHighChild> gatekeeper: I guess it would have been more appropriate to ask if I can give root permission to a currently running process or if it has to be initiated as such.
<TheHighChild> BKaj: remove the ./
<furgu> BKaj... BAD BKAJ...
* furgu waps BKaj with a rolled up newspaper
<rjb> cbo: you mean dhcp?
<BKaj> sudo apt-get install ./libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0
<BKaj> Reading package lists... Done
<BKaj> Building dependency tree... Done
<BKaj> E: Couldn't find package
<furgu> BKaj... I dont want to stab my eye with this pen... Really I dont
<BKaj> oops
<BKaj> sudo apt-get install libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0
<BKaj> Reading package lists... Done
<BKaj> Building dependency tree... Done
<BKaj> E: Couldn't find package libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0
<furgu> What version of ubuntu are you running BKaj?
<BKaj> 6.06 AMD64
<gatekeeper> TheHighChild: can't say I know how you would do that, not even sure it would be desirable from a security point of view, would give a hacker/cracker a point of vunrability to go after
<furgu> 'doh
<furgu> BKaj.. sorry man
<furgu> sudo apt-get install libgtk2.0-0
<furgu> that should work
<cbo> rjb: when i install kubuntu in a computer, and i'm asked for a hostname, its full-name is offered to me as default. Previously i have configured the MAC for this machine in a dhcp server, who gives it a valid ip and name. But i plan to use the same hd image in several computers, so i need a way to establish the name during boot for each one.
<furgu> and then
<BKaj> furgu:  I found some lib files for 64 bit but thy were mandriva and fedora core
<furgu> sudo apt-get install libxcursor1
<furgu> BKaj, I gave you the wrong package name... my bad
<furgu> BKaj, try that ^^^
<TheHighChild> cbo:  You can set the hostname in /etc/hosts
<BKaj> Reading package lists... Done
<BKaj> Building dependency tree... Done
<BKaj> libxcursor1 is already the newest version.
<BKaj> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<gatekeeper> cbo: there is a CLI command which will change the name for that session
<furgu> How about the other one?  'sudo apt-get install libgtk2.0-0'
<rjb> cbo: i think i'd tweak it manually
<BKaj> furgu: same msg
<cbo> i was hoping there was a daemon to do that.....
<gatekeeper> cbo: If man:hostname it will give you the info you need
<furgu> BKaj, copy and paste the exact error when you run google earth
<BKaj> maybe google earth won't run on 64s
<BKaj> lemme check
<TheHighChild> BKaj: I didn't have trouble
<furgu> Shouldnt matter
<TheHighChild> try "linux32 ./GoogleEarth"
<cbo> gatekeeper: i need a system which 'asks' for its hostname every boot....
<rjb> cbo: my guess is one could write a custom boot script to set the hostname based on dhcp
<rjb> but i don't know how to get that info from the dhclient
<trappist> BKaj: I run mine in a 32bit chroot
<cbo> rjb: i think it has to be an standard way to do it
<rjb> cbo: not that i know
<cbo> rjb: nor do i :-). thanks anyway for your comments
<rjb> i haven't seen it done that way, other than by installers
<cbo> rjb: yes instalers do it, i will have to 'dissect' it or post a question somewhere....
<rjb> cbo: actually the sequence should be like: set a temp hostname, ifconfig with dhcp, rev dns query your own address, set hostname based on what you got
<BKaj> furgu:
<BKaj> nstalling desktop menu entries...
<BKaj> ./googleearth-bin: error while loading shared libraries: libXcursor.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<gatekeeper> cbo: sounds like you want a little c++ program to run at boot up?
<rjb> gatekeeper" ???
<cbo> rjb: i'll do it until i find the standard way of doing it, thanks for your suggestion
<furgu> BKaj, dunno I am stumped... try the above suggestions... could set LD_LIBRARY_PATH but that prob wont help
<rjb> wtf does that have to do w/c++ ?
<cbo> gatekeeper: sorry don't understand... why c++?
<rjb> it's like 5 lines of shell script
<cbo> rjb: i agree
<BKaj> yeah furgu, no prob ...Thx , i appreciate the efforts just the same :)...no one said Linux was easy :)
<gatekeeper> cbo: if you can get a bash script to ask the user fine, haven't done much bash scripting myself, main come a c++ programing background so was thinking a simple dialog program to ask the question and do the necessary, probable many ways to do it :-)
<trappist> BKaj: apt-get install libxcursor1
<furgu> trappist, we tried that
<trappist> oh
<furgu> thanks for playing tho
<trappist> well I mentioned I run it from a 32bit chroot on mine
<rjb> gatekeeper: what do you want to ask the user?
<patch> hello all
<furgu> yeah BKaj, try these other guy's ideas
<patch> could anyone please help me out with a few grub questions
<gatekeeper> rjb: cbo wanted to ask the user the hostname on boot up
<BKaj> I have google earth on the NTFS partition (windoes) so it's no biggie , just be more convenient on both is all
<rjb> gatekeeper: no, afaics he wanted to query dhcp for the hostname
<cbo> gatekeeper: i see... well in this case its preferable a console program which silently does it, c++ not the best choice i think, better bash or python
<BKaj> running root as 32 is a little beyond my understanding
<patch> i just want to have a dual boot, but im reinstalling windows and my current grub in on the mbr. so i want to move to a /boot partition
<gatekeeper> cbo: I misunderstood, thought you wanted user interaction, sorry :-)
<BKaj> it won't let me become root anyway for some reason
<rjb> while on dhcp.. why might a dhcp server sometimes take a loooong time to respond?
<patch> but i cant find any plain documentation on how to do this change from mbr to /boot
<cbo> gatekeeper: any suggestion is wellcome :-)
<trappist> BKaj: there's a 32bit chroot howto on the wiki.  I use it for mplayer, firefox, etc. because a lot of proprietary apps aren't available in 64 bit.  the chroot's very nice to have around, and worth the effort, if you're running 64bit.
<gatekeeper> cbo: if you want it done silently a bash program would probable be best as you say
<BKaj> patch: try GAG as an Mbr if you're trying to rescue your windows parition.... it installs on the first portion of the HDD and fins all the OSs and partitions then you have to assign them a boot # ...works well after dumpimg linux distros that strip the mbr
<cbo> gatekeeper: anyway, i'm sure there has to be a standard way of doing this, as it seems a very common problem...
<BKaj> thx trappist, what is chroot , anyway ?
<furgu> cbo: what is your exact problem again?
<furgu> cbo: prompt the user for the hostname?
<trappist> BKaj: it's a fake filesystem where in this case you'll be filling it with 32bit libs
<furgu> change hostname from DHCP?
<rjb> furgu: the latter (or cbo will correct me ;-)
<cbo> furgu: i plan to use the same hd image in several computers, i just want every pc to ask for its name at boot
<furgu> to ask via user prompt or ask via dhcp?
<BKaj> ok trappist, Im looking
<furgu> ^ cbo
<cbo> furgu: i know it can be done since install script shows me the fully qualified domain name as default when asking for 'hostname'
<furgu> cbo: if you dont change the hostname in install does it use the DHCP given hostname for prompts?
<rjb> cbo: it's pretty clear it can be done, the question's whether there's a package or config option that implements it
<cbo> furgu: yes
<patch> thanks about GAG but its not really what i want
<furgu> cbo: so basically you want to chop off the first part of the fully qualified name to use in prompts instead?
<patch> my real problem is that when i reinstall xp it will 'fix' my mbr and i wont be ablw to boot into kubuntu
<patch> i know that will at /boot grub this is easier to fix
<patch> but i cant figure out how to change
<cbo> furgu: not exactly, it's ok to set hostname to its fqdn but each pc has to have a different name
<rjb> cbo: look at `man dhclient-script'
<cbo> rjb: ok
<deemo> hey everyone, im having a slight problem getting my kubuntu installation working. when i try to resize my ntfs partition, it says "Opening /dev/hda1 as NTFS failed: Operation not supported." whats going on?
<gatekeeper> cbo:  http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#How_to_install_DHCP_Server_for_automatic_IP_addresses_assignment How to install DHCP Server for automatic IP addresses assignment any help?
<rjb> cbo: specifically, search fo HOOKS (upper case)
<cbo> rjb, gatekeeper: ok
<rjb> like, type /HOOKS in the manpage viewer
<rjb> i believe that's what you're looking for
<rjb> it only mentions rewriting /etc/resolv.conf when the interface goes up
<rjb> but it could probably be customized to set the hostname as well
<kub> hi
<kub> good night
<cbo> hi
<kub> I have a wireless keyboard and I cannot use the GRUB boot menu... could I turn on the mouse, for example? any idea?
<deemo> amnyone know whats wrong?
<gatekeeper> that was what I was thinking
<cbo> kub: bios settings?
<kub> cbo: what do you mean?
<cbo> kub: look in the bios settings for usb keyboard support
<cbo> kub: does your keyboard work to enter the bios config?
<kub> cbo: ok, but it's an old Pentium III... I'm not sure if that option exists
<gatekeeper> deemo: what are you using to resize?
<kub> cbo: no, it doesn't
<deemo> gatekeeper, qtparted
<kub> cbo: that's the problem, i can't use the keyboard until the SO is running
<kub> *OS
<rjb> ok lemme try another question
<rjb> gmail vs. konqueror, what's your experience?
<cbo> kub: i had a similar problem, please tell me if you can 'enter bios' with your keyboard, before grub menu appears
<kub> cbo: no, I can't
<Raven301> How do you set a folder up in your home dir to be shared?
<h3sp4wn> I just use shfs
<TheHighChild> Raven301: Shared how?
<cbo> rjb, gatekeeper, furgu: i think hostname problem is solved with dhclient.conf, not sure yet. thanks for your help
<TheHighChild> Raven301: Over the network or to other system users?
<cbo> kub: do you have an standard keyboard?
<h3sp4wn> !shfs
<ubotu> I know nothing about shfs
<kub> cbo: yes, an usb one
<rjb> kub: seems you're out of luck, if you can't enter bios setup you won't be able to talk to grub
<Raven301> TheHighChild: Over home network with linux and window machines
<cbo> kub: your usb wired keyboard works and usb wireless does not?
<TheHighChild> Raven301: You'll want to use Samba
<TheHighChild> !tell Raven301 about samba
<Raven301> thanks TheHighChild ... I'll give that a read
<kub> rjb: yep, that's because my USB ports are disabled when the PC is booting
<cbo> kub: i think any pIII should support usb keyboards
<[BU] Brizz> doe anyone know how I can switch to the 686 kernel for my Pentium D?
<TheHighChild> Raven301: There are different methods you can use to share a directory, file, or partition. You aren't limited to Samba, although that is very popular. Myself, I just mount a FAT32 partition and use it on both systems
<gatekeeper> cbo: good luck :-)
<Raven301> TheHighChild: ok thanks ... How do I share a folder with my two linux systems?
<TheHighChild> [BU] Brizz: apt-get install linux-686
<kub> cbo: ok, I'll look BIOS settings for usb keyboard support
<kub> thank you
<[BU] Brizz> TheHighChild: the 686 will work for the dual cores but still be x86, right?
<TheHighChild> Raven301: Setting up a samba share will allow you to share files and folders.
<cbo> gatekeeper: tomorrow i will work more on that, should i find how to solve the problem 'the right way' (tm) i will tell you...
<TheHighChild> [BU] Brizz: No idea man.
<[BU] Brizz> TheHighChild: heh k, no problem :)
<ScottLand2> hey guys im running on LIveCD now and im at the install step 5of6 and im having some problems
<TheHighChild> hey ScottLand2
<ScottLand2> HAHA
<ScottLand2> hey!
<ScottLand2> dood i need your help
<cbo> kub: maybe you'll have to disable usbmouse support and/or usb thumbdrive support, not sure. I had problem with some combinations, others worked ok
<rjb> cbo: good luck
<ScottLand2> i had to reformat
<TheHighChild> WTF did you do ScottLand2?
<ScottLand2> because I had to install XP
<Raven301> TheHighChild: ok ... I have been able in the past to right click the folder and set it up to share and the folder then has a plug icon on top of the folder. It's not letting me do this
<cbo> rjb: thanks,  tomorrow i will work more on that, should i find how to solve the problem 'the right way' (tm) i will tell you...
<gatekeeper> cbo: look forward to hearing from you again. got to go now, like I said good luck I am sure you will sort it :-)
<ScottLand2> and it wouldnt let me do both and i tried to use Super Grub disk or whatever and it said it cant help me
<ghost> anybody here?
<DaSkreech> ghost: Nope
<ghost> i see many people
<TheHighChild> Raven301: Honestly bud. I was just trying to point you in the right direction. I don't have any actual experience with setting up Samba shares.
<cbo> gatekeeper, rjb, furgu: thank you all, may be next time i will appear as 'zx81'
<ghost> i started this  app first time
<cbo> see you in armagetron 'TIGERS NETWORK CLASSIC PLAY'
<rjb> again, any idea why my linksys wifi box might take several *minutes* and dozens of attempts before it responds to a dhcp request?
<Raven301> TheHighChild: Big thanks ... the read me you set will help
<rjb> but only sometimes?
<cbo> rjb: does it depend on the mac address of the requester?
<rjb> doesn't seem to
<rjb> using the same laptop, it usually responds instantly but every once in a while seems to be seriously stuck for some reason
#kubuntu 2006-06-28
<cbo> rjb: i was guessing if you use mac filtering and some other was using it...
<rjb> power cycling helps in most cases though once isn't always enough
<rjb> cbo: i explicitly set mac filtering off
<rjb> and enabled wpa-psk
<rjb> once it attaches it works great
<cbo> rjb: it seems that the problem is in the AP side, but i've never heard of such problem in linksys routers...
<rjb> cbo: bad luck for me then. a problem i can't reproduce systematically is no good for a warranty claim ;-/
<cbo> rjb: how many wifi clients do you have to make probes?
<rjb> cbo: just 2 atm
<kub> cbo: maybe it's impossible to enable the USB keyboard in my BIOS... do you know any boot manager with mouse support?
<v0taguz> i have to upgrde my kernel of 386 to 686 anybody know do it ??
<cbo> rjb: or, wired connections do always go ok?
<rjb> ..until i invite some friends over w/their laptops ;)
<rjb> cbo: not sure, i don't use the wired ports a lot
<cbo> kub: i think it would be better to get an usb-ps2 adapter if you can
<macd> v0taguz: at konsole, 'sudo apt-get install linux-686'
<kub> cbo: I see... thanks
<cbo> rjb: you can try
<v0taguz> macd: Thanks
<v0taguz> =)
<cbo> kub: but have you already look for this config in setup?
<rjb> cbo: ok, i see there's no obvious answer
<cbo> rjb: i spent a lot of nights with a random problem i had with a router, at the end i found that it was overheating, the router did not hang, but was unable to keep it's ip for more thant 5 minutes
<cbo> rjb: so try putting yours upside-down! ;-)
<cbo> rjb: really don't know, just trying to help
<DaSkreech> How do I get rid of "GPG error: http://www.beerorkid.com dapper Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 31A5F97FED8A569E" as an erro
<rjb> cbo: eheheh
<kub> cbo: not yet
<cbo> kub: i'm pretty sure you will find it if you try
<h3sp4wn> DaSkreech: INstall the public key of whoever has that repo
<kub> cbo: I hope so
<DaSkreech> h3sp4wn: What if I've done that already?
<kub> cbo: I think so too
<h3sp4wn> DaSKreech: Either it didn't work or something is wrong with it
<DaSkreech> h3sp4wn: How can I tell if it didn't work?
<h3sp4wn> DaSkreech: Have a look in root's gpg keyring (I am trying to remember where its located)
<rjb> how about this: how is gmail working with konqueror for you?
<DaSkreech> rjb: Yup
<rjb> i'd rather avoid firefox & stick to konqui, but my gmail addiction is holding me back
<srunni> hey does any1 know how to associate the kmenu with the winkey?
<rjb> DaSkreech: does 'send from alternate address' work for you? how about gmail chat?
<DaSkreech> Don't use either sorry
<rjb> aah
<DaSkreech> gnomefreak: Join us!!
<DaSkreech> rjb: did you lie?
<gnomefreak> ;)
<rjb> DaSkreech: meaning?
<crazy_penguin> good night to all. sleep weel. :)
<DaSkreech> rjb: Set Konquror to report itself as Firefox and all should work as planned
<linuxmonkey> rjb: gmail works fine in konqui for me, just change your browser identification
<DaSkreech> Night crazy_penguin!
<gnomefreak> ok i give :(
<rjb> DaSkreech: not all, though *most* works
<rjb> i mentioned 2 that don't
<rjb> i was wondering if there is a "best" user-agent spoofing option
* gnomefreak wonders if there is a --force-boot-kde :(
<rjb> oh and google calendar fails totally in konq
<rjb> (unless someone has a trick i haven't guessed yet)
<BKaj> trappist:  wow, strange , the konsole can't find chroot pkg yet it there in /usr/bin as palin as day ..WTF is goingon ?
<rjb> BKaj: /usr/bin/chroot is installed by the `coreutils' package
<h3sp4wn> BKaj: You may want dchroot or schroot for an easier way
<BKaj> ok rjb,thx I'll try that
<rjb> BKaj: try what? ;-) coreutils is installed by default
<rjb> btw if you wanna know which package "owns" a file: dpkg -S /usr/bin/chroot (in a terminal window)
<BKaj> well how do I implement coreutils to install chroot , then ?
<rjb> BKaj: chroot is just a command
<BKaj> ok so it's like becoming root before running certain proggies...shoulda knaown DOH!
<rjb> BKaj: wrong
<rjb> that would be sudo (or su)
<BKaj> su doesn'rt work , but sudo does
<rjb> chroot means "change what the prog about to be launched will see as the root of the filesystem"
<BKaj> so what's the point of chroot ? if I wanna run 32bit stuff on this 64bit pc?
<gioacchino> hello!!
<xwolf-> !quicktime
<ubotu> For lots of multimedia issues this page has the useful information you want: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  see also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - Please use free formats: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<gioacchino> h3sp4wn:  I had reinstall kubuntu and I had resolv all my problem!!! thanks!!!
<rjb> BKaj: the point is to "hide" the 64bit system from those 32bit apps
<rjb> and make them see only the 32bit environment
<BKaj> yeah ok I understand that but how do I do it then
<rjb> (shared libs mostly)
<rjb> i believe that's explained pretty well on the wiki
<rjb> wiki.kubuntu.org
<h3sp4wn> !schroot
<ubotu> I know nothing about schroot
<h3sp4wn> !dchroot
<ubotu> I know nothing about dchroot
<h3sp4wn> ubotu doesn't know anything
<BKaj> the wiki didn't explain it clearly to me
<gioacchino> h3sp4wn:  you ignere me ?
<rjb> !chroot
<ubotu> I know nothing about chroot
<gioacchino> h3sp4wn:  you ignore me ?
<rjb> dumb bot ;/
<h3sp4wn> !deboostrap
<ubotu> I know nothing about deboostrap
<h3sp4wn> !debootstrap
<ubotu> I know nothing about debootstrap
<BKaj> never mind I won't bother with this stuff any more...id it won't run without all this trouble then I don't need it
<h3sp4wn> Knows even less than he used to
<gioacchino> rjb: can you ask h3sp4wn if he ignore me ?
<rjb> BKaj: you probably wanted to install a 32bit system
<rjb> if what you need are mostly 32bit apps
<rjb> a 32bit OS runs just fine on amd64 cpus
<rjb> gioacchino: wtf?
<gioacchino> wtf ?
<gioacchino> wath's wtf ?
<BKaj> shoulda installed the 32 bit version of dapper
<gioacchino> can you url the list of pacage for kubuntu?
<BKaj> fuck this ...enuff ...too damn much trouble ...ran out of patience , seems aai'm just chasing my tail ...I've got better things to do like bang my against a wall :)
<linuxmonkey> Watch your language
<KinGetana> Hi, i was wondering, how can i get the quality information of the music and videos (avis and vob's and such) with dapper? mediainfo was great in windows, but i doubt if it'll work on this system
<coachJ> anyone play crossfire?
<coachJ> anyone tell me how to launch the game crossfire
<kub> konqueror or firefox??
<Kyral> login to a console and run "crossfire"?
<coachJ> then what?
<coachJ> trying
<rjb> what's crossfire?
<coachJ> game
<kub> konqueror or firefox?? what's your choice?
<coachJ> firefox
<kub> ok... and why? lol
<rjb> kub: i'd choose konqueror, but gmail chose firefox for me
<DaSkreech> hi nalioth
<coachJ> what do I type in terminal
<kub> rjb: has konqueror any problem using gmail ?
<rjb> for me, two:
<rjb> no "mail from other address"
<coachJ> kyral--what do i type in terminal
<DaSkreech> gnomefreak: Whats up?
<Kyral> coachJ: Oh I dunno, the name of the program
<theta> DCC SEND thank-you-all-for-the-tor 0 0 0
<rjb> calendar doesn't work
<nalioth> DaSkreech: howdy
* mode/#kubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [+b *!*@tor/session/direct/x-04da8a40bb6a3c74]  by nalioth
* mode/#kubuntu [-o nalioth]  by nalioth
<coachJ> didn't work
<Kyral> coachJ: then I dunno
<gnomefreak> damn
<coachJ> thks
<gnomefreak> i tried
* gnomefreak looking around saying wtf why cant i +b him  lmao
<fiyawerx> did anyone else just get  [Error]  Connection to Server irc.freenode.net lost: remote host closed connection.
<DaSkreech> gnomefreak: Who?
<gnomefreak> i thought it was #ubuntu-offtopic
<gnomefreak> DaSkreech: the Dcc exploiter
<nalioth> nixternal: driz winXperts driz fiyawerx YOU SHOULD CHANGE YOUR CONNECTION PORT TO 8001   this will prevent your ownage from idiots
<DaSkreech> a haha
<fiyawerx> nalioth: not sure where to do that?
<h3sp4wn> fiyawerx: Or change your router firmware away from vxworks
<nalioth> fiyawerx: in your connection settings, you should see a field marked "port number"
<fiyawerx> under settings -> config konversation?
<kub> rjb: try Opera, I think it works fine with gmail and hotmail
<rjb> kub: why would i care about hotmail
<nalioth> fiyawerx: i use irssi, but that sounds like the place
<gnomefreak> doesnt konversation come default with kubuntu?
<rjb> kub: i use gmail but gmail chat is sometimes useful, and so is google calendar
<kub> rjb: it was only an example, hotmail doesn't work well with firefox...
<h3sp4wn> gnomefreak: As far as I know it does
<gnomefreak> i found it
<gnomefreak> i had pulled it out of menu
<elie> hello
<fiyawerx> so what caused the disconnects before?
<gnomefreak> fiyawerx: a Dcc exploit
<gnomefreak> !dcc
<ubotu> There are people around who think it is funny to abuse a bug in certain routers by sending invalid DCC commands. If you are bitten by this, please upgrade your router firmware - see also http://nvd.nist.gov/nvd.cfm?cvename=CVE-2006-1068
<fiyawerx> oh it was my router that did it?
<fiyawerx> will have to update it when i get home
<h3sp4wn> fiyawerx: What router are you using ?
<gnomefreak> fiyawerx: its someone sending something your router cant handle
<nalioth> fiyawerx: your router has faulty firmware
<fiyawerx> netgear wgr614 v5
<gnomefreak> fiyawerx: i was gonna check on where to set the settings but the bug that stops me from booting kde is stopping any of the qt apps from running :(
<elie> any 1 can pm me to help in a black scrreen issue
<fiyawerx> gnomefreak: i set it to 8001
<gnomefreak> fiyawerx: you should be fine than
<Jack1> hi
<fiyawerx> ok, it's prob. good to update my firmware anyway, i havn't even thought of that
<Jack1> i want to save preferences in the window of gtkpod, but it appears that the  borders arent resizable so i cant point to the buttons on the downside of the window to save them
<rjb> goodbye & CU
<Jack1> and : if i have in my terminal jack@fluffy but want to change the part after the at how could i do that?
* DaSkreech needs a GUI way to create a 7zip
<DaSkreech> Jack1: Change the name of your machine
<Jack1> DaSkreech but how??
<DaSkreech> Jack1: ok Just checking to make sure you don't mind doing that :)
<DaSkreech> It's in your /etc/hostname file
<DaSkreech> Or you could echo $PS1
<Jack1> u know what i mean with the window behaviour i described above?
<elie> hi
<Jack1> DaSkreech where exactly in /etc is the file?
<Jack1> hi elie
<elie> can u help me with 2 prroblems plz
<Jack1> DaSkreech found it thyx
<Jack1> what u need elie?
<elie> always when i play a game and i exit it, and i logoff or switch user or turn off the pc i get a black screen and the sound seem 2 freeze
<Jack1> does it say something and a genuine linuxgame or what?
<Jack1> or do u use wine?
<elie> wolfenstein or ut2004
<elie> nop it just give a complete black screen and my screen turrns off
<kub> hey, my Kubuntu is not visible from my MS Windows Network (XP)... why?
<DaSkreech> kub: You have samba installed?
<Jack1> sry elie hvent got experience with that
<kub> Jack1: sure I have
<elie> ok now the 2nd problem, always when i chek 4 updates it tells me that:W: GPG error: http://www.getautomatix.com dapper Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 18B52FE3521A9C7C Justin Hayes (Automatix Repository Master) <wildtangent@w1ldt4ng3nt.net>
<kub> Jack1: I can see my XP shared folders from Kubuntu
<DaSkreech> elie: The black screen is probably a resolution error
<DaSkreech> elie: That probably means that you don't have a key for the repos
<elie> i use a atix800xl pcie
<Jack1> kub u need to get a kind of driver google for that its a simple thing then u can edit the linux files from windows
<DaSkreech> !tell kub about samba
<TheHighChild> elie: This tells you how to set up the gpg keys in Breezy, probably the same for Dapper http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=190025
<kub> Jack1: the problem's Windows XP doesn't see my Kubuntu in the network
<TheHighChild> elie: This is more up-2-date http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=190025
<imbrandon> !tell kub < samba
<ubotu> I know nothing about tell kub < samba
<Jack1> DaSkreech in a program i have strange window behaviour i cannot resize the window that i can reach down and use the save bttons
<Jack1> buttons
<imbrandon> !tell kub > samba
<Jack1> any idea?
<kub> Jack1: from Kubuntu I have no problem... XP shared folders are visible through Samba
<Jack1> like u can move a window but never get its downside where your save that buttons are..
* DaSkreech laughs at imbrandon
<Jack1> kub i dont know havent used samba yet
<DaSkreech> Jack1: Use alt+Mouse to drag the windows
<DaSkreech> kub: I think  you can leave Jack1 alone now :)
<Jack1> <DaSkreech>thats so cool thank you
<imbrandon> lol
<kub> the point is: how could I share linux directories via Samba? (all options are disabled in the GUI!)
<DaSkreech> Jack1: Yeah I screamed when they added that in Redhat
<imbrandon> !samba > kub
<DaSkreech> kub: Where/
<imbrandon> there we go
<Jack1> elie for automatix check the website getautomatix u need to import their keys first
<kub> DaSkreech: in "Shared Folders" or something like that...
<Towering> hmmm... little stuck here
<DaSkreech> kub: Under file sharing?
<kub> DaSkreech: all options disabled
<driz> I'm Driz
<elie> will try it now thnx
<kub> DaSkreech: yep
<DaSkreech> kub: In the bottom right corner there is a button that says administrator mode? Press it and put in your password
<Jack1> elie its easy just cp and paste in your terminal
<kub> DaSkreech: Administrator mode doesn't change the situation
<imbrandon> kub do you have samba installed ?
<suea> wtf is grub error 17?
<kub> imbrandon: yes, in fact I can see my Windows folders and work with them
<imbrandon> kub that just means smbfs is installed, have you installed SAMBA
<driz> !questions
<ubotu> I know nothing about questions
<h3sp4wn> !cifs
<ubotu> I know nothing about cifs
<imbrandon> suea, http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?t=255645
<DaSkreech> kub: that means that you have a Samba client That ships by default you don't have a server
<suea> ty imbrandon
<kub> imbrandon: oh, I see... I must install SAMBA in my Kubuntu?
<DaSkreech> suea: Go to the Grub site I thnk it's on the front page :)
<DaSkreech> suea: If not check the FAQ It's definately there
<imbrandon> kub, yes to share a drive with windows ( not map a windows drive ) you need samba
<TheHighChild> I just discovered Google today!!!1
<DaSkreech> Yes if you want Windows to see your machine
<kub> DaSkreech: I understand
<imbrandon> TheHighChild, good, google is your friend
<DaSkreech> :just uses filezilla but then he's not into the convience thing :)
<DaSkreech> It works a lot faster :)
<Jack1> h3sp4wn did u get my situation? while transferring data i get now after login the message (on the old lappie) that my /tmp is full and not writable and so i cannot login...rm -rf of /tmp via commandline didnt work
<kub> imbrandon: so, I need SAMBA package... or is it already installed?
<TheHighChild> imbrandon LOL, I hope you know that was a joke
<imbrandon> kub sudo apt-get install samba ( then look on the ubuntuforums.org for tips on configuring it )
<DaSkreech> TheHighChild: I've heard of sadder thigns happening
<imbrandon> TheHighChild, who knows you could have been a sheltered aol user
<DaSkreech> Can I edit the Entries for KDM?
<h3sp4wn> Jack1: Try it from recovery mode
<kub> imbrandon: ok, thanks... I was pretty sure that I have already installed SAMBA with Adept... obviously, I was wrong
<TheHighChild> DaSkreech: What do you mean entries? It's startup?
<Jack1> good idea...h3sp4wn are u a developer?
<DaSkreech> TheHighChild: No the Selections like KDE GNome XGL *cough*
<imbrandon> DaSkreech, check /usr/share/apps/kdm
<h3sp4wn> Jack1: No
<h3sp4wn> Jack1: Not of kubuntu anyway
<TheHighChild> DaSkreech: Oh, like the session manager?
<DaSkreech> yes
<imbrandon> DaSkreech, locate kdmrc ;)
<Jack1> h3sp4wn dont want to be nosy but thx for the advice all the day..btw in case so is interested dapper works fine on the new siemens amilo si 1520 (except translucency)
<h3sp4wn> Jack1: I though it would
<elie> now when i chek 4 update,it say: Could not download all repository indexes
<elie> http://www.beerorkid.com/automatix/apt/dists/dapper/main/binary-amd64/Packages.bz2: Sub-process bzip2 returned an error code (2)
<elie> http://www.beerorkid.com/automatix/apt/dists/dapper/main/binary-amd64/Packages.bz2: Sub-process bzip2 returned an error code (2)
<kub> I have installed some applications (games, i.e.) but they are not in the menu... what's the reason for that?
<DaSkreech> They need a .desktop file
<TheHighChild> kub:  You may need to restart X before they appear in the menu
<imbrandon> elie, try #automatix
<kub> TheHighChild: I have already restarted
<Jack1> elie are u on dapper?
<elie> yup
<elie> x64
<Jack1> ok elie go there http://www.getautomatix.com/
<kub> DaSkreech: do you mean a shortcut?
<kub> DaSkreech: do you mean a shortcut? should I generate this .desktop manually?
<Jack1> elie add the line the want to the /etc/fstab with kate /etc/fstab
<imbrandon> jack1 elie please try #automatix
<Jack1> then paste the line in konsole regarding the gpg keys+
<suea> imbrandon: that makes sense. how do i fix it though? i originally deleted a file from kubuntu to give me a textbased login, but when i restarted, linux wasnt working anymore so, as the idiot i am, i went through windows and deleted the linux partitions so i could reinstall kubuntu (not knowing i didn't need to). im currently running the live kubuntu distro off the disc. how do i make it so i can atleast regain access to windows?
<TheHighChild> Jack1: What does her issue with bunzip have to do with her fstab?
<Jack1> imbrandon i know automatix is not popular here and i actually don have it
<DaSkreech> kub: I'm probably not the person to answer that one :)
<kub> TheHighChild: by the way, restarting is very UGLY... I thought it was not necessary to restart every time you install a program!
<kub> DaSkreech: ok, thanks anyway
<imbrandon> kub, restarting X not you computer
<h3sp4wn> kub: sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart would be quicker than a full reboot
<TheHighChild> kub:  It isn't. If I didn't specify, I;m sorry. I meant restarting your X server. Some menu icons don't appear until you do.
<DaSkreech> kub: Which games?
<kub> imbrandon: yes, I know... but I don't like that way either
<TheHighChild> kub: well, you can always manually add them if you don't want to restart X
<imbrandon> kub thats a fact of computing sometimes you have to restart an app, if you want to get technical IF it DID create a menu restart kicker
<kub> h3sp4wn: I press Ctrl + Alt + Backspace with same effect
<imbrandon> kub no that ends you session but x is still running ( from KDM session )
<DaSkreech> kub: There is always Right Click on KMenu -> Menu Editor
<kub> DaSkreech: and then I create a shortcut to the binary...
<DaSkreech> kub: Yup and put some icon that means something to you :)
<ryanakca> anybody have a working libGL.so.1.2 than they could send me?
<kub> DaSkreech: ok... for example, I have installed a 3d Chess game... but I have no idea where is it
<DaSkreech> type which 3dchess
<kub> DaSkreech: I looked into /usr/bins, but it's not there
<h3sp4wn>  /usr/games probably
<DaSkreech> Yeah
<DaSkreech> kub: Adept?
<kub> DaSkreech: right
<kub> DaSkreech: with Adept... is Synaptic better than Adept?
<TheHighChild> kub:  Have you tried 'locate <package-name>' That should give you an idea where it may be installed
<DaSkreech> depends on if you like it better :) they do the same thing so no
<TheHighChild> That's if "which <package-name> doesn't return anything
<kub> TheHighChild: thanks, I'll try
<DaSkreech> kub: You haven't run it at all?
<kub> DaSkreech: the game? no, 'cause I can't find it!
<TheHighChild> kub: You will need to update your slocate database by doing "sudo updatedb" That will update the "locate" database (slocate.db)
<DaSkreech> kub: Go to the command line and type 3d and press tab twice
<h3sp4wn>  /usr/games/3Dc
<DaSkreech> or 3 and tab twice :)
<kub> TheHighChild: then, the steps are: 1) update locate database 2) try to locate the package 3) make a new menu entry for the game
<heinrich> hi all
<heinrich> is emacs installed on dupper drake?
<DaSkreech> I like my way better :)
<DaSkreech> heinrich: Not by default
<kub> DaSkreech: is your way the tab thing?
<heinrich> how do i install emacs?
<kub> DaSkreech: I think it's not working
<DaSkreech> kub: yes type the first letter or two letters of the package name and press tab twice
<heinrich> thx daskreech
<DaSkreech> heinrich: sudo apt-get install emacs
<DaSkreech> kub: It should give you a list of commands
<heinrich> i just want to try to programm c++ with emacs
<heinrich> any other editor recommended?
<DaSkreech> When you see the one you need you can type which <name_of_command> and get the path to it
<DaSkreech> Well emacs if you want to use it :)
<TheHighChild> kub: First of all, which chess game have you installed? Secondly, did you install it with adept (or an apt-get variant) or did you install from a tarball?
<kub> TheHighChild: 3dchess with Adept
<heinrich> any recommendations?
<suea> can anyone tell me how to fix a grub error 17? i have hda3 and hda4 set aside for linux using ext3 format.
<spiel> can someone please help me with my nvidia driver, it's completely halting my computer on X start
<DaSkreech> TheHighChild: Yes from adept and it's 3Dchess
<kub> and some other applications with Add/Remove programs... which are not visibles
<DaSkreech> heinrich: use Emacs :)
<DaSkreech> suea: did you look at the link that was given to you?
<ryanakca> does anybody have a (non-mesa, fglrx...) working /usr/lib/libGL.so.1.2 that they could send me? I can't seem to get mine to work...
<suea> yeah, doesn't tell me HOW to do it though
<suea> right now im running the live distro of kubuntu, if that has any bearing on it
<heinrich> i tried emacs once its hard to learn
<kub> speal have you started in safe mode?
<DaSkreech> heinrich: Ah I thought you said that you wanted to use emacs
<TheHighChild> kub: type 'gnome-chess' on the command line and press enter
<spiel> is there anyone else who has had problems starting X with the nvidia driver?
<heinrich> no i do not prefer emacs
<heinrich> i come from visual studio 7
<kub> gnome-chess? is the same thing?
<DaSkreech> Ah Try kdevelop or quanta
<heinrich> is kdevelop ok?
<DaSkreech> Sure
<TheHighChild> kub: Sorry man, actually, the application name is '3dc' type '3dc &'
<kub> ok
<TheHighChild> kub: the d is capitalized, sorry
<kub> TheHighChild: great!
<h3sp4wn> kub: Playing chess on freechess.org with eboard is more fun than playing against a computer
<DaSkreech> Cool
<DaSkreech> kub: Now try which 3Dc
<kub> DaSkreech: now I'm gonna link the binary... right?
<TheHighChild> kub: This is a much nicer looking app if you want to checkit out http://glchess.sourceforge.net/
<DaSkreech> Right
<kub> DaSkreech: fine
<kub> thanks a lot, people
<h3sp4wn> kub: If you want to play chess you may as well play a real person
<kub> h3sp4wn: on freechess.org...
<Jack1> h3sp4wn it didnt work and now??any idea?
<h3sp4wn> kub: If you install eboard - that is a graphical interface for it
<apokryphos> I wish someone would make a reaally cool opengl chess
<h3sp4wn> apokryphos: Why ?
<apokryphos> where the pieces were real people and the slaughters had good effects 8)
<TheHighChild> Anyone recall the command to clear their repos? 'apt-cache clear'?
<kub> h3sp4wn: ok, it sounds good
<apokryphos> h3sp4wn: because I'd like it?
<Jack1> like in the harry potter movie?
<DaSkreech> TheHighChild: Looks good want to package it for the repos? :-)
<apokryphos> harry potter? *Shudder*
<TheHighChild> DaSkreech: I wish I could man. That shiat is way over my head.
<h3sp4wn> apokryphos: I said that before the second line (otherwise I wouldn't have said it probably)
<Jack1> IN THE FIRST FILM THERES SUCH A CHESSgame too..but am no fan either sry for caps lock
<DaSkreech> TheHighChild: Not nearly as bad as they say :)
<h3sp4wn> Crafty is the strongest freechess engine
<TheHighChild> Anyone know what might cause my firefox shortcut (ctrl + k for google search) doesn't work when I am in the addrress bar?
<h3sp4wn> GNUchess is also pretty strong - Phalanax is more fun to play against (because it plays more interesting moves)
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> has anyone compiled wine lately on dapper?
<OOD> i just did a minute ago why?
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> im having problems and id like somone to help me out
<kub> now... one more question :) there are some links on my desktop, how could I configure a "skeleton desktop" with this files by default?
<OOD> what's the problem
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> OOD: im havinf error while comipling it , im trying to find my pastebin link
<OOD> is it while compiling, or while configuring?
<kub> I want that all the new desktops (for new users) have these links by default, is it possible?
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> OOD: ok here is the error i get when trying to compile if u can look at it http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16600
<ryanakca> does anybody have a (non-mesa, fglrx...) working /usr/lib/libGL.so.1.2 that they could send me? I can't seem to get mine to work...
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> ryanakca: what r u doing?
<kub> I want that all desktops have the same icons when they are created, is it possible?
<visik7> anyone know how to compile restricted modules deb for 2.6.17-2 in edgy ?
<ryanakca> get it to work.... no... actually... when I go fglrxinfo, I should get something about ATI & Radeon 9200... however, I get some stuff about mesa... which is not what should, and used to happen before today's upgrade...
<ryanakca> 3d acceleration doesn't work now, which means I can't play bzflag :(
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> ryanakca: how did u install the fglrx driver?
<kub> I want that all desktops have the same icons when they are created, is it possible?
<ryanakca> I had installed it way back with aptitude, and since the upgrade, errors
<TheHighChild> ryanakca: save as http://www.ground-impact.com/libGL.so.1.2
<OOD> n0ctuRnaL-fieNd: you're probably missing a bunch of stuff needed to compile
<OOD> n0ctuRnaL-fieNd; do apt-get install build-essential
<ryanakca> TheHighChild: ty
<OOD> and you'll also need these other packages to get a fully operational wine compile: http://wiki.winehq.org/Recommended_Packages
<ryanakca> TheHighChild: restart Xorg now to get it to work with the new lib?
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> OOD: already got the build essentials , i also did the command to get all the dependencied to compile wine
<kub> how could I do that?
<TheHighChild> ryanakca: No idea man. I just googled for what you were asking for. I don't actually know anything about your problem, sorry.
<ryanakca> lol, kk
<OOD> n0ctuRnaL-fieNd: Check if you have any version of gcc installed
<ryanakca> Thanks anywais
<kub> I want that all desktops have the same icons, is it possible? Can a user desktop act as a "template" or something like that?
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> OOD: is gcc same thing as the g++ compiler?
<OOD> no don't think so
<OOD> run gcc -version
<OOD> or check with your package manager if you have gcc installed
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> OOD: nope , dont have gcc at all , unrecognised command
<TheHighChild> This is going to sound very retarded, sorry in advance. Is there a way to make my taskbar-thing collapsible?
<OOD> then that's what you're missing
<imbrandon> n0ctuRnaL-fieNd, sudo apt-get build-essential
<kub> how could I make a "template desktop" for all my users?
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> imbrandon: i do have build essentials installed
<OOD> but somehow you're missing gcc...
<imbrandon> n0ctuRnaL-fieNd, apparently not if you dont have gcc as thats part of build-essential
<TheHighChild> kub, 'kdesu konqueror" then go to '/usr/local/autostart' in there you can copy items over from the kmenu into here and they willstart are KDE startup
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> imbrandon: ok , i have it , the command was missing --
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> imbrandon: version 403
<OOD> you got the build-essentials package?
<imbrandon> 4.0.3 or 40.3 or 4.03.0 or .......
<imbrandon> brb
<kub> TheHighChild: but when you create a user, there is no icons on his desktop right?
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> imbrandon: gcc (GCC) 4.0.3 , i do have the build essentials , it says latest version when i try to install it
<TheHighChild> kub: Let me know if you have trouble with that or questions
<sir_binary> is there a package to install all codecs....
<sir_binary> im using vlc
<imbrandon> sir_binary, see !restricted
<jason32> can anyone help me? im trying to install kubuntu to my HDD. i already setup a partition for the swap, but how do i make the root partition? set it as active?
<TheHighChild> kub: Depends on how you create the user. if you do 'sudo useradd billy' then no. if you add them through the GUI utility then it should have the default set.
<crimsun> (fwiw, I didn't enable w32loader for vlc)
<kub> TheHighChild: the point is, i wanna make a "skeleton" or "template" desktop for every user
<imbrandon> !restricted > sir_binary
<OOD> n0ctuRnaL-fieNd: you should be able to compile now then, gcc breaks cd copy protection so i'd recommend you compile with 3.4 or 3.3
<kub> TheHighChild: I'd like to modify the default set, exactly that
<h3sp4wn> ub: put it in /etc/skel
<TheHighChild> kub:  Ok, I'll see what I can find, give me a sec
<kub> h3sp4wn: but desktops are not in /etc/skel
<h3sp4wn> kub: Add .kde to there
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> OOD: i think i know why it doesnt compile , because im using 64bit kubuntu ,  .,.,.,
<kub> h3sp4wn: desktops are created in a different way
<h3sp4wn> kub: However you want it setup
<OOD> n0ctuRnaL-fieNd: lol that's the reason. here read this (on bottom) http://wiki.winehq.org/WineOn64bit
<TheHighChild> Wine on 64 is horrible
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> OOD: thak you , goshh im dumb
<jason32> can anyone help me? im trying to install kubuntu to my HDD. i already setup a partition for the swap, but how do i make the root partition? set it as active?
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> i just want to run one little app , thats all
<OOD> n0ctuRnaL-fieNd: if you need any more help check out the channel winehq they'll probably be most helpfull :)
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> jason32: you should  make a partition for boot/root/home/swap
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> jason32: make the boot partition primary , i think the rest of them can be logical
<heinrich> bye all
<OOD> eh 4 partitions o.0
<jason32> n0ctuRnaL-fieNd: ok, how? im running the kubuntu installer from the live distro
<OOD> all you need is 2
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> ha , i have a software raid , i had to make like 9 different partitions , it was fun
<jason32> and im at the manual partition set up screen
<fiyawerx> if i want to mount a fat32 partition as rw to everyone, does anyone know the best way? even to make it do so all the time
<OOD> you need 2 partitions, one as your main one called root (or just /) and one for swap
<kub> h3sp4wn: sorry, you said it's possible to make a default desktop in /etc/skel...
<h3sp4wn> kub: Possible but you would have to investigate how to do it yourself
<kub> h3sp4wn: ok
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> jason32:i havent used the live cd but i guess the partition setup part is the same
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> jason32: you have to have free space available to create partitions
<DaSkreech> Night all!!
<jason32> n0ctuRnaL-fieNd: can you join me in #jason32?
<kub> night
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> jason32: ill pm u
<jason32> k
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> jason32:is your nick registerred?
<jason32> no
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> jason32: type /msg nickserv register password --for password pick a passwords , then ull be able to pm
<nixternal>  /quote nickserv  <-- this seems to be the new preferred way from conversations due to recent events
<fiyawerx> after that whole recent mess with the compromising or wahtever?
<nixternal> exactly
<Towering> ahhh... i have music
<mwiggins> anyone have their sound stop working on amd64?
<mwiggins> everything is config right (worked just fine yesterday) machine rebooted now i get no output, all programs/drivers/mixers are correct
<mwiggins> just no output
<mwiggins> saw a few references on forum posts with similiar issues
<mwiggins> but no resolution
<Towering> is there a book out called kubuntu (or ubuntu) for idiots? could use it
<Towering> if not, i can hunt for Linux for dummies, i know that one exists
<min> yea
<min> I get this problem
<kub> TheHighChild, h3sp4wn: thank you very much
<kub> you helped me a lot
<Towering> need to find out how to get identd to work too
<kub> good night
<TheHighChild> kub: take care
<min> I get this in my kubuntu
<min> http://i41.photobucket.com/albums/e272/minissocool/snapshot1.png
<kub> TheHighChild: I will... :)
<imbrandon_> Towering: http://www.lulu.com/content/324285
<kub> see ya
<Towering> that'll work
<min> When I go on kubuntu http://i41.photobucket.com/albums/e272/minissocool/snapshot1.png I get this
<sir_binary> its trange ...but i cant find  libk3b2-mp3 with adept ....alll unverses r enabled
<CheeseBurgerMan> sir_binary: did you run 'sudo apt-get update'?
<sir_binary> hmm nope
<CheeseBurgerMan> Try it. :)
<Jack1> how do i get the firestarte automatically started? mowving it to the autostart folder? OR IS IT unnecessary because its just a graphical thing and theres always a firewall when internet is started?
<fiyawerx> !apache
<ubotu> lamp is a shortcut for Linux-Apache-Mysql-{PHP,Perl,Python}. To setup a LAMP server on Ubuntu, install the packages libapache2-mod-php5, php5-mysql, and mysql-server-5.0. You can also choose 'install a LAMP server' from the server install cd boot menu. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<min> can someone help me?
<fiyawerx> hey guys whats the shift- copy command to go with shift-insert paste
<Kr4t05> Does anyone have any clue on how to get an RCA mp3 player to work?
<Kr4t05> I made the mistake of trying to format it as ext3. -.-
<min> can someone help me?
<min> I get this http://i41.photobucket.com/albums/e272/minissocool/snapshot1.png
<arcturus> mwiggins:  done the 'alsaconf' command?
<fiyawerx> min: usually the answer's yes, easier to just ask the question rather than asking if you can ask the question :)
<crimsun> we don't ship alsaconf.
<mwiggins> aplay -l and all the alsa tools say its working fine
<min> ok
<crimsun> mwiggins: pastebin ``cat /proc/asound/cards ~/.asoundrc* && amixer''
<min> Here goes
<min> I have two monitors. One is attatched to a laptop and an external monitor. The one attatched to the laptop broke (baseball) And that's why I bought a monitor. My monitor is 17 inches 1024x768 but then I get this problem. http://i41.photobucket.com/albums/e272/minissocool/snapshot1.png
<min> heres my xorg.conf file http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/734067
<min> yea thats everything
<min> anyone?
<CheeseBurgerMan> It's still loading for me.
<mwiggins> crimsun: http://rafb.net/paste/results/DktJ6I14.html
<min> whats loading
<mwiggins> pastebin was too slow
<min> I see
<CheeseBurgerMan> The pastebin of your xorg.conf
<min> http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/734067
<min> hold on
<min> ok I put my pastebin in a different site
<min> http://www.psp-hacks.com/forums/viewtopic.php?pid=333443#p333443
<mangz74> hi
<mangz74> i have a question...
* JamesWC needs help
<min> heres my xorg.conf file http://www.psp-hacks.com/forums/viewtopic.php?pid=333443#p333443
<min> and heres my problem from before
<min> I have two monitors. One is attatched to a laptop and an external monitor. The one attatched to the laptop broke (baseball) And that's why I bought a monitor. My monitor is 17 inches 1024x768 but then I get this problem. http://i41.photobucket.com/albums/e272/minissocool/snapshot1.png
<Das|Away> JamesWC, Just ask
<crimsun> mwiggins: amixer set 'IEC958 Playback AC97-SPSA' 0 && amixer set 'IEC958 Output' off && amixer set 'Master' 84%
<min> the place where I put my xorg.conf file should come out fast
<JamesWC> Hello!  I have a pretty new computer, with windows xp media center edition.  I would like to try Kubuntu, but I don't know where to start...Can I run both windows xp and kubuntu?  will windows xp have to be removed?
<mwiggins> crimsun: no effect
<mangz74> hi guys...is it possible to change kmenu icon in the panel into just a plain text..don't want a icon...this possible?
<mwiggins> i've tried frobbing the mixer in all sorts of ways, it does not seem to be a mixing issue
<Das|Away> JamesWC: Download it and go; Yes; no
<crimsun> mwiggins: amixer output again, please
<min> anyone?
<mwiggins> amixer set 'IEC958 Playback AC97-SPSA' 0 && amixer set 'IEC958 Output' off && amixer set 'Master' 84%
<mwiggins> erp
<mwiggins> heh
<min> my xorg.conf file http://www.psp-hacks.com/forums/viewtopic.php?pid=333443#p333443
<mangz74> ?
<mangz74> anybody got an idea to help me?
<mwiggins> crimsun: http://rafb.net/paste/results/wM4oxb55.html
<JamesWC> Can kubuntu be easily removed if I don't like it?
<CheeseBurgerMan> JamesWC: Yeah, just format the kubuntu partition.
<min> CheeseBurgerMan: xorg.conf http://www.psp-hacks.com/forums/viewtopic.php?pid=333443#p333443
<mwiggins> not like its going to help you
<mangz74> ?
<crimsun> mwiggins: have you toggled the 'External Amplifier' control (i.e., muted it)?
<CheeseBurgerMan> min: I don't see anything glaringly wrong.
<Towering> so, i used Adept Manager to install wine, but now i don't see it the start menue.. did i miss something?
<mwiggins> yes
<crimsun> mwiggins: "not like its going to help you"  <-- what is that in reference to?
<mwiggins> ive frobbed everything possible on the ixer
<CheeseBurgerMan> min: But I'm not exactly sure if I would see anything wrong with it.
<mwiggins> im just saying its not a mixering issue
<crimsun> mwiggins: are you /positive/?
<crimsun> mwiggins: because as the sound person for Ubuntu, I'm not.
<JamesWC> ok I have a AMD Athlon 64 Processor 3800+....Do I download 64-bit PC (AMD64) desktop CD?
<min> So theres nothing wrong with it?
<min> then why is my thing so big?
<mwiggins> ko, well yes
<mwiggins> i have tried turning on every switch on the mixer
<mwiggins> toggling everything, maxing everything, capturing every input
<crimsun> mwiggins: nope, randomly toggling stuff isn't the way to go about it.
<mwiggins> thats what leads me to believe its not a mixing issue
<mwiggins> it wasnt random, was trying all possibilities
<crimsun> mwiggins: that's random for our purposes
<CheeseBurgerMan> min: More like I don't know if something's wrong with it. You can try running 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg' to reconfigure it. SInce you've apparently edited it you might want to back up your current one.
<crimsun> mwiggins: what I need is the contents of the ac97 reg file from a known-working boot
<JamesWC> ok I have a AMD Athlon 64 Processor 3800+....Do I download 64-bit PC (AMD64) desktop CD?
<crimsun> mwiggins: whether this means booting from the live cd and getting sound, it doesn't matter.
<min> CheeseBurgerMan: Thats not my monitor settings. Someone gave it to me. Im on two monitors and I need to dual them and this one worked almost well. and o the reconfigure thing doesnt work on dual monitors it only registers one.
<crimsun> mwiggins: normally it's the /proc/asound/card0/codec97#0/ac97#0-0+regs file.
<TheHighChild> JamesWC: If you want to run in 64 bit. Otherwise you can download the 386 version to run in 32 bit
<JamesWC> Whats the better option Child?
<OOD> JamesWC no i'd recommend you run the 32-bit
<OOD> less problems in getting things to run
<JamesWC> So I download the PC (Intel x86) desktop CD?
<CheeseBurgerMan> Bah, go 64 bit.
<min> CheeseBurgerMan: Thats not my monitor settings. Someone gave it to me. Im on two monitors and I need to dual them and this one worked almost well. and o the reconfigure thing doesnt work on dual monitors it only registers one.
<TheHighChild> JamesWC: I have an AMD64 chip and ran 64 bit but, I personally feel that 64 bit desktop applications are seriously lacking. I reinstalled with 32 because things are a lot easier to setup and it seems faster to me
<mwiggins> crimsun: i have an ac97 on an nforce board at home
<OOD> ant there are less problems
<mwiggins> this one is on VIA
<mwiggins> will that matter?
<CheeseBurgerMan> I like my 64 bit, but suit yourself. :)
<TheHighChild> JamesWC: That isn't a global thing though. 64 bit server installations are great. We have a few Sun servers running dapper terifically. i just feel the Desktop side of things is way behind
<CheeseBurgerMan> min: To be honest, I'm not really sure what's wrong.
<crimsun> mwiggins: ac97 is a specification not a title of a sound device.
<min> CheeseBurgerMan:what does this mean
<min> Option		"MergedFB"	"true"
<min> 	Option		"CRT2Position"	"RightOf"
<min> ?
<CheeseBurgerMan> I don't know that either. :(
<min> sigh
<min> I got it!
<min> I know what the problem is
<min> min@ubuntu:~$ sudo xrandr
<OOD> mwiggins: you trying to get surround sound working ?
<min> Password:
<min>  SZ:    Pixels          Physical       Refresh
<min> *0   2304 x 1024   ( 585mm x 260mm )  *-19821
<min>  1   2048 x 768    ( 585mm x 260mm )   19910
* mode/#kubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
<min>  2   1280 x 1024   ( 585mm x 260mm )   -26756 -19557
* min was kicked off #kubuntu by apokryphos (flood)
<mwiggins> no trying to fix my audio it stopped working
<crimsun> mwiggins: anytime you have /proc/asound/card0/codec97#0/ac97#0-0+regs from a boot with working sound, please pastebin it and tell me the url
<apokryphos> min: don't paste in here, please use a pastebin service (check the topic)
* mode/#kubuntu [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
<min> sorry
<min> the pastebin doesnt really work
<apokryphos> it works fine
<mwiggins> crimsun: this is from my nforce machine at home:  http://rafb.net/paste/results/hp549Y44.html
<mwiggins> differs from this one
<crimsun> mwiggins: I'm only interested in the via.
<apokryphos> oh, the pastebin.com is playing up lately though, yeah
<robotgeek> rafb.net/paste
* ..[topic/#kubuntu:apokryphos] : "Kubuntu Support Channel | FAQ: http://wiki.kubuntu.org/CommonQuestions | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KubuntuDapperKnownProblems | Free Kubuntu CDs! https://shipit.kubuntu.org/ | Please don't paste into the channel, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org | Please take off-topic conversations to #kubuntu-offtopic  FAQ: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonQuestions | IRC info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRCResourcePage
<mwiggins> the livecd has audio drivers and a sample file?
<crimsun> mwiggins: yes.
* ..[topic/#kubuntu:apokryphos] : "Kubuntu Support Channel | FAQ: http://wiki.kubuntu.org/CommonQuestions | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KubuntuDapperKnownProblems | Free Kubuntu CDs! https://shipit.kubuntu.org/ | Please don't paste into the channel, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org |  IRC info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRCResourcePage | Please take off-topic conversations to #kubuntu-offtopic
<crimsun> hence why they call it a 'live cd' :)
<mwiggins> wheres the sample file at on the filesystem
<crimsun> take your pick. /usr/share/sounds/
<mwiggins> ko will try
<robotgeek> there should be samples in the example directory on the desktop
<crimsun> yes, there are those, too
<crimsun> even a video iirc
<min> ok here is my new pastebin ;] 
<min> http://forums.qj.net/showthread.php?p=770595#post770595
<min> how do I pick choice number 3 from http://forums.qj.net/showthread.php?p=770595#post770595?
<min> anyone?
<elie> sup guys
<elie> oi
<min> hey
<min> http://forums.qj.net/showthread.php?p=770595#post770595
<elie> i have a prroblem
<elie> E: Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<min> anyone?
<min> can someoine help me?
<mwiggins> feh i dont have a livecd, just an install CD
<elie> any1?
<elie> E: Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<crimsun> mwiggins: on the normal install, which kernel are you using?
<mwiggins> 2.6.15-25-amd64-generic
<mwiggins> i tried the older ones i had still installed too with no avail
<min> how do I pick choice 3?
<min> http://forums.qj.net/showthread.php?p=770595#post770595
<crimsun> mwiggins: and sound /was/ working a couple days ago?
<mwiggins> sound was working just fine yesterday, i accidentally ran "sudo halt" from a ssh session this morning (this is the work box thats affliced), and when i booted up this morning its been behaving like this since
<sir_binary> umm amp is on ....player is play ....mute is off yet i cant hear anything
<mwiggins> tried diff kernels, not sure what packages were updated since last reboot, its been on for a week or two, and i regularly update with adept
<mwiggins> same here sir_binary
<crimsun> mwiggins: ok, do this.
<crimsun> mwiggins: replace your existing /etc/init.d/alsa-utils with the version at http://sh.nu/~crimsun/alsa-utils
<crimsun> mwiggins: then, sudo rm -f /var/lib/alsa/asound.state
<Frederick> folks anyone here using nicotine?
<min> how do I install firefox in kubunut?
<Frederick> min: sudo apt-get install firefox
<crimsun> mwiggins: then, shutdown the computer, wait two minutes, and boot back into KDE
<min> thanks
<dracflamloc_> how can i resize a ext3 partition
<min> now how do u uninstall konqueror?
<dracflamloc_> erm, anyone?
<CheeseBurgerMan> min: I dunno if i'd uninstall konqueror, it's also your file manager.
<min> I see
<min> so I should just leave it
<CheeseBurgerMan> yeah
<Frederick> min: leave it
<min> k
<crimsun> well, you /can/ uninstall it if you wish.
<Frederick> you can use other file managers
<crimsun> we give you rope; you can choose to hang yourself.
<untwisted> Hi all, I've recently had my laptop repaired -- it got a new motherboard.  Now my Dapper install doesn't recognize the wired ethernet port (it sees the wireless one).  Will I have to reinstall or is there a way to get it to detect it?
<min> now that the thing is finished
<min> where is my firefox?
<sir_binary> run command
<CheeseBurgerMan> min: Alt+F2 > Firefox or it would be in K Menu > internet > firefox
<min> do I have to do that everytime I wanna run firefox?
<mwiggins> crimsun: no effect
<crimsun> untwisted: you shouldn't have to reinstall ever for hardware detection.
<crimsun> mwiggins: well, by default you /shouldn't/ be able to hear anything after booting.
<crimsun> we're not even halfway finished
<CheeseBurgerMan> min: Um, it's no worse than konqueror.
<min> then how can I run it without doing the run thing all the time?
<untwisted> crimsun: any idea how to get it to detect and whatnot then?
<mwiggins> well what next then
<crimsun> mwiggins: I need to see amixer output on a fresh boot.
<mwiggins> crimsun: http://rafb.net/paste/results/6wWYBJ53.html
<crimsun> untwisted: depends on the newer/older hardware. There may be some output in ``dmesg'' related to the different network hardware.
<untwisted> I'll try it and let you know what it says
<TheHighChild> min: K menu > Internet > Firefox web browser  Put your mouse of the item, right click, add item to main panel
<min> alright
<min> thank you everyone
<crimsun> mwiggins: that's from a fresh boot without you having touched any mixer elements?
<min> yet I still have one unsolved problem
<mwiggins> yes
<mwiggins> i removed asound.state, halted off for coulpe minutes, startkde then amixer > paste
<TheHighChild> min if firefox is not under 'K menu > Internet > Firefox web browser' then you can right click anywhere in the Kmenu and go to 'edit menu' here you can manually enter in the item and for the command use 'firefox' or type 'which firefox' on the command line and enter the output into the edit menu dialog
<crimsun> mwiggins: ok, that doesn't guarantee kmix doesn't do something, but I'll attempt to work around that.
<untwisted> crimsun: I don't see anything in dmesg about it.  lspci shows it just fine
<Tonglebeak> i installed kubuntu on my family's old p3 550mhz box. anyways the ethernet connection to the router isn't working. everything looks fine in the network config, i've tried both dhcp and static ip. looks like it has the right dns servers (probably pulled from when the livecd was in use), but on the actual install i just can't get out to anywhere. pinging even the router fails. what can i do here?
<mwiggins> yeah im running kmix
<crimsun> untwisted: and what does it show for the [new/old]  nic?
<TheHighChild> min What other problem are you having?
<crimsun> mwiggins: ok, we'll mute the basics. First, amixer set 'Capture' off
<min> http://forums.qj.net/showthread.php?p=770595#post770595 this is my pastebin
<min> how owuld I pick choice 3 from here?
<crimsun> mwiggins: next, amixer set '3D Control - Switch' off
<TheHighChild> min use the arrow keys and press tab or enter
<crimsun> mwiggins: next, amixer set 'Surround' on
<untwisted> crimsun: what do you mean?  The entire motherboard was replaced and since its a laptop everything is onboard.  The wireless works with no further setup (works just like before I sent it for repair) however ifconfig eth1 doesn't work at all
<mwiggins> k
<TheHighChild> min nvm, I misread that.
<crimsun> mwiggins: then, amixer set 'Center' on
<crimsun> mwiggins: then, amixer set 'LFE' 80% on
<min> TheHighChild: So then What should I do?
<RawSewage> how do you use KDE program HELP
<RawSewage> its confusing
<elie> E: Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<RawSewage> when I do a search, it doesnt search that program's HELP
<mwiggins> k
<TheHighChild> min That isn't a selection dialog, it's only posting information about your setup.
<crimsun> mwiggins: then try ``aplay /usr/share/sounds/KDE*up.wav'' . It /should/ be inaudible still.
<elie> whn i do a update i get this: E: Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<min> TheHighChild: Then how should I set it up?
<mwiggins> sure is
<crimsun> untwisted: no, I want the lspci -v info for the onboard nic
<min> here is my xorg.conf file
<elie> any1?
<TheHighChild> min If you want to change your resolution or refresh, you can edit your /etc/X11/xorg.conf or go to 'Kmenu > System Settings > Hardware . Display.
<min> uh
<min> the system settings dont really work
<min> and I have no clue what to put on my xorg.conf file
<TheHighChild> min Have you selected "Administrator mode" before making changes?
<min> yea
<min> wait
<mwiggins> crimsun: wow you were right, its still inaudible!
<elie> any1 can help me plz?
<crimsun> mwiggins: now comes the tricky part. try, amixer set 'External Amplifier' off
<crimsun> mwiggins: then try aplay again.
<min> heres what happens
<robotgeek> elie: there should be IGN: somewhere
<mwiggins> No effect
<min> TheHighChild: http://i41.photobucket.com/albums/e272/minissocool/snapshot1.png
<TheHighChild> elie: I am not sure but I think one of your entries in the /etc/apt/sources.list is malformated
<elie> ok wait i will open it
<crimsun> mwiggins: ok, good. Now, amixer set 'IEC958 Playback AC97-SPSA' 0
<TheHighChild> min can you get me a copy of your xorg.conf?
<min> k
<TheHighChild> min Also, have you tried to restart your x session lately?
<elie> k,how do i know if its is malformed
<elie> can i post it here?
<mwiggins> crimsun: okay
<min> yea
<crimsun> mwiggins: try the aplay command. If it's inaudible still, use: amixer set 'External Amplifier' on    then try aplay again
<mwiggins> Both do not work
<untwisted> crimsun: I messaged you the info from dmesg -v so that I wouldn't flood the channel
<TheHighChild> elie: don't post it here, you can use pastebin
<TheHighChild> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<crimsun> mwiggins: ok, now try, amixer set 'IEC958 Playback AC97-SPSA' 1
<min> TheHighChild: heres my pastebin http://forums.qj.net/showthread.php?p=770691#post770691
<min> its the second one
<mwiggins> crimsun: No effect
<min> kubuntu pastebin is kinda down
<crimsun> mwiggins: ok, I need ``dmesg''
<min> TheHighChild: heres my pastebin http://forums.qj.net/showthread.php?p=770691#post770691
<elie> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16667
<RawSewage> Does ANYONE ... Anyone at all... know how to search app manuals with Help???
<mwiggins> crimsun: http://rafb.net/paste/results/wV2LdL99.html
<apokryphos> min: you can use the pastebin in /topic
<crimsun> untwisted: anything in dmesg related to tg3.c ?
<RawSewage> I asked in #KDE and they were all clueless
<min> o
<RawSewage> "huh? what?  you want to search a manual?  what for? huh???"
<robotgeek> RawSewage: what do you mean?
<TheHighChild> min I'm not super 1337 but something tells me that having 4 monitors configured in there is going to cause you problems
<elie> hers my sorrce list: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16667
<RawSewage> robotgeek,   Ok, most programs have user manuals, right
<min> o oops
<min> then what should I do?
<untwisted> crimsun: no sir
<min> can u take out the monitors for me and pastebin it?
<robotgeek> RawSewage: man pages or gui apps help mauals?
<untwisted> crimsun: or ma'am ;)
<jason32> can anyone tell me how to mount an ntfs file system?
<RawSewage> robotgeek, for example, in Konversation, click Help, and theres the Konversation Handbook
<robotgeek> RawSewage: okay, lemme look now
<RawSewage> robotgeek, I want to be able to search in the handbook
<crimsun> mwiggins: and ``cat /proc/interrupts''
<elie> any1?
<mwiggins> crimsun: http://rafb.net/paste/results/42t3WN43.html
<driz> !vim
<TheHighChild> min I wouldn't suggest doing that as i don't know which are which and I don't know your system. What I would do is backup your xorg.conf with 'sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf-backup-6-27-06'
<ubotu> Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), vi/vim (terminal-based), terminal based: vi/vim, emacs, nano (user-friendly). HTML/CSS editors: !html; Programming: !code
<driz> !html
<ubotu> html is HyperText Markup Language, used to build webpages. Editors in Ubuntu: Bluefish, Quanta+, Screem. For howto on HTML coding, see: http://www.w3schools.com
<untwisted> crimsun: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16668
<Towering> something i've noticed... you can take a DVD9 to DVD5, but can linux burn DVD9? haven't seen programs like that yet or i'm not looking hard enough
<crimsun> mwiggins: do you have a bios 'reset defaults' or whatnot?
<TheHighChild> Min I would then reconfigure my Xserver with 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" If that fails miserbaly, you can restore your current with 'sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf-backup-6-27-06 /etc/X11/xorg.conf'
<arcturus> jason32: you'll find answer here: http://kudos.berlios.de/kf/kf1.html#fish
<jason32> can anyone tell me how to mount an ntfs file system?
<mwiggins> i'm sure
<elie> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16667  E: Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<jason32> ok, thank you
<mwiggins> but im out of time for you to keep randomly trying things i've already done
<mwiggins> leaving work
<mwiggins> thanks for the help anyway
<crimsun> heh, ok.
<Kr4t05> How do I change the Kmenu icon?
<elie> amy1 can help plz
<sir_binary> hey pick up were u left off
<robotgeek> RawSewage: http://docsrv.caldera.com:8457/en/KDEdoc/khelpcenter/interface-basics.html look at second section
<crimsun> get me the reg dump, and I'll look at it.
<crimsun> ^ mwiggins
<RawSewage> robotgeek, I will look.  ty
<crimsun> mwiggins: otherwise we're both just shooting in the dark.
<TheHighChild> elie: I am no expert but it may be because you have 3 of the same repos listed. You have 3 of the same automatix repos. That MAY be the trouble. I am not a professional and I cannot say for sure that is the problem
<RawSewage> Searching requires you have the ht://Dig application installed.
<RawSewage> ok
<elie> thnx guyz
<TheHighChild> geez, I wish people would tell me when things worked so I could stash it into my future-help.db
<TheHighChild> or whether they don't
<RawSewage> dont you love a mystery
<TheHighChild> lol
<robotgeek> RawSewage: sudo apt-get install htdig
<RawSewage> robotgeek, ok thx
<RawSewage> I guess I'll do that
<TheHighChild> What really gets me is when I try and help someone in private for an entire shift, only to have them PM me the next day saying they had to reformat
<RawSewage> mustve been a Windows user
<RawSewage> they give up easily
<sir_binary> there was no high child to show them the way
<elie> ihave 2 problems now as i resloved the other1
<TheHighChild> Yeah, it irks me but I did a good 6 months of that myself at some point, granted, i never knew about IRC back then and couldn't get help to save my life but I know the feeling.
<untwisted> crimsun: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16668  is my paste bin.  I'll brb I need to restart X real quick.
<eXCeSS_> anyone have any ssh tutorials
<TheHighChild> sir_binary: I try and help with the little, more common problems so newbies don't burn out the more 1337 crew, who help me ;)
<eXCeSS_> im looking to use it to transfter files
<RawSewage> Ok, htdig installed
<TheHighChild> eXCeSS hit me up in private, i can go over basic scp with you
<CheeseBurgerMan> eXCeSS: It's pretty easy if you install putty, but you can look at http://www.suso.org/linux/tutorials/ssh.phtml
<CheeseBurgerMan> Or just talk to TheHighChild. ;)
<elie> i am getting that error: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16669
<RawSewage> ugh
<RawSewage> I give up
<elie> any 1 can help plz
<BoSJo> Hi all. Just installed Kubuntu....well actually it's my first Linux install (well tried Suse 10.1 yesterday), but everything works really nice :-) , it's here to stay. Just wondering! Is there a pdf reader that supports form fields?
<CheeseBurgerMan> kpdf?
<untwisted> crimsun: back
<BoSJo> kpdf dossent support it
<RawSewage> I cant believe searching a program manual is so hard
<elie> got 2 add/remove program and chek 4 kpdf
<RawSewage> and not even built in
<robotgeek> RawSewage: in khelp center, there is a build index, i cant figure out where to search
<elie> any1 can help plz i am getting that error: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16669
<CheeseBurgerMan> BoSJo: Did you look at gpdf & xpdf?
<arcturus> Kr4: kmenu.png. You could do a locate on it and substitute the one you want by renaming or whatever
<TheHighChild> scp <filename> <user@destinationIP:/locationyouwanttosave> OR scp <user@destinationIP:/fileyouwanttosave> <destination>
<elie> any1 can help with this http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16669
<BoSJo> CheeseBurgerMan: no just open a pdf via Konkuer
<CheeseBurgerMan> BoSJo: run 'sudo apt-get install gpdf xpdf' to install them.
<BoSJo> CheeseBurgerMan: Thanks, will try that
<RawSewage> robotgeek, I thnk I'll give up.  I try building an index for apps, and get error messages
<CheeseBurgerMan> BoSJo: If not, you can try downloading Acrobat reader.
<TheHighChild> elie have you unzipped the file?
<RawSewage> robotgeek, thx for helping though
<BoSJo> CheeseBurgerMan: ha ha ha, diden't even think off doing that *lol* will try the other first
<elie> yup,it was inside a .zip
<RawSewage> maybe one day , the elites at KDE will realize people need to search program manuals
<TheHighChild> try 'gunzip filename'
<TheHighChild> elie: try 'gunzip filename'
<RawSewage> I asked in KDE, and they all acted shocked.  "You want to search a program manual??? I know where to look when I look in a manual blah blah"
<CheeseBurgerMan> RawSewage: man <program> | grep <term> ;)
<robotgeek> RawSewage: i know that kbeagle works nicely for this
<elie> TheHighChild:it say: gunzip: /home/elie/Desktop/linuxq3ademo-1.11-6.x86.gz.sh: unknown suffix -- ignored
<RawSewage> ok thx
<robotgeek> RawSewage: index /usr/share/doc, and you should be good to go
<TheHighChild> elie: ok, sorry. I thought it might work
<elie> thnx anyway
<RawSewage> robotgeek, I think thats working
<RawSewage> I think it's building
<RawSewage> or its stuck at 0%
<jason32> ok, can someone tell me how to mount an ntfs filesystem WITH read-write capabilities?
<robotgeek> RawSewage: takes time
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> why does adept only see dummy wine packages ?
<jason32> ok, can someone tell me how to mount an ntfs filesystem WITH read-write capabilities?
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> !mount
<ubotu> Disks store lots of data. Partitioning: try gparted or qtparted  - Formatting: see the manpage for mkfs  - Mounting: system -> administration -> disks
<eXCeSS_> !ssh
<ubotu> ssh is the Secure SHell protocol (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SSHHowto). Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows, which can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<johnflux_> Microsoft says, "Where do you want to go today?" Apple says, "Where do you want to go tomorrow?" FOSS says, "Are you coming, or what?"
<arcturus> jason32:  read/write means umask=000
<arcturus> read only ... umask=0222
<arcturus> !windows
<ubotu> For help with Microsoft windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. Also see http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 - !equivalents - http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm
<arcturus> lol
<elie> k i have another problem
<elie> any1 can help plz
<Hawkwind> elie: Just ask your question
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> anyone got the wine installed with apt-get?
<elie> aftere playing a games and exit it,and logoff or switch user i get a black screen and my monitor turrns of and the sound freeze like ttttt
<RawSewage> it was stuck at 0%
<RawSewage> I just stopped it
<elie> aftere playing a games and exit it,and logoff or switch user i get a black screen and my monitor turrns of and the sound freeze like ttttt
<elie> and some times it do the same thing when i try to star a 3d game likw wolfenstein
<johnflux_> elie: sometimes I stare into space and not think of anything
<chess> anybody have a howto link for installing nvidia drivers for kubuntu 6.06
<eXCeSS_> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your monitor, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<chess> ty
<eXCeSS_> np
<elie> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your monitor, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<elie> some1 told me it was a rresolution fault but how do i reslove that?
<kkathman> Hey apokryphos :)
<apokryphos> hi there
<chess> does kubuntu use synaptic manager?
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> adept
<kkathman> chess:  if you want to :)
<arcturus> yes, synaptic, apt, and adept
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> i think its same thing
<OOD> it can, but it comes with adept by default
<kkathman> but the standard is Adept
<OOD> damm got beaten to it :D
<arcturus> !adept
<ubotu> adept is the Kubuntu package manager. Howto: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AdeptHowto
<arcturus> !synaptic
<ubotu> synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SynapticHowto
<arcturus> !apt
<ubotu> apt is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AptGetHowto - also see !synaptic (gnome) or !adept (kde)
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> anyone got the wine installed with apt-get?
<OOD> whoah that's a cool bot :P
<chess> ty
<arcturus> noc: automatix supports wine
<arcturus> err wine installs
<OOD> get wine from the wine repository instead, much more up to date: http://www.winehq.org/site/download
<arcturus> 00D: is it a deb package?
<_modem> hi there. i have a problem with grub. its like my stage1 file is corrupted
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> OOD: i tried , i cant install or compile it , i dont know wth is wrong with it ,
<_modem> so, i boot with a live cd (my partitions are ok) and i tried to re install grub, but i have this error:
<_modem> The file /boot/grub/stage1 not read correctly.
<_modem> any ideas?
<KayRPee1> JRE and KDE-->Gnome questions
<KayRPee1> I currently have Kubuntu...How can I change to Gnome?
<_modem> its easy
<CheeseBurgerMan> KayRPee1: 'sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop'
<_modem> go to adept
<OOD> n0ctuRnaL-fieNd: I don't know, sorry
<OOD> no, do sudo aptitude
<OOD> otherwise it'll be impossible to uninstall
<_modem> and install ubuntu-desktop
<OOD> sudo aptitude install ubuntu-desktop
<min> sigh
<min> can someone help me?
<robotgeek> or you can "sudo apt-get remove libgtk-2.0-bin" to get rid of all gnome :)
<OOD> lol
<min> actually fuck it
<OOD> min what's up?
<min> Whats kubuntu good for anyways
<min> yea
<villmow> kde :)
<OOD> a lot, it's my main OS now ;)
<min> argh
<min> I quit windows and I went to kubuntu
<kkathman> hey robotgeek :)
<min> but so many damn bugs
<robotgeek> hey kkathman , long time
<min> k
<KayRPee1> I prefer ubuntu with gnome
<min> OOD
<kkathman> robotgeek:  been busy and my son was married this past weekend
<_modem> mmm, any ideas about the stage1 file_
<robotgeek> kkathman: great. congrats!
<kkathman> KayRPee1:  if you prefer ubuntu w/gnome, why are you in kubuntu ?? :)
<min> I dotn feel like typing all that again so
<kkathman> robotgeek:  thanks :)
<min> Ill use pics to explain
<min> heres my desktop right now http://i41.photobucket.com/albums/e272/minissocool/snapshot1.png
<min> yea
<min> heres my xorg.conf file
<_modem> its a wide screen?
<jane_> Hi all, I got a New printer,  HP 3915,  Is it necessary to compile a driver?
<KayRPee1> I am searching desperately for some help
<min> uh
<min> no
<min> its 1024x728
<min> _modem: and its freaking huge. I have to scroll
<KayRPee1> I actuallly have both, but I tried UNSUCCESSFULLY to upgrade my ubuntu w/ gnome from hoary to breezy
<min> heres my desktop right now http://i41.photobucket.com/albums/e272/minissocool/snapshot1.png
<min> heres my xorg.conf file
<OOD> did you try going to system settings->display->Hardware->Configure and selecting your monitor model?
<untwisted> Hi all, I'm having some ATI driver problems.  The old drivers (8.25.18) worked just fine, but when I install the new ones I get errors in dmesg.  Heres my pastebin: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16672
<min> my monitor model isnt there
<min> Im on two monitors
<min> one is busted
<min> and the other is working
<min> When I change resolution it goes to the busted one
<robotgeek> why dont you disconnect it then?
<OOD> multimonitor support in linux isn't good
<min> I cant
<min> its laptop
<robotgeek> min: oh okay
<min> exactly
<min> robotgeek: ? You solved something?
<OOD> i forget the program name for multimonitor support, it was something starting with X
<min> xorg?
<OOD> Xa or something
<min> xrandr?
<OOD> no
<robotgeek> min: no, i havent solved anything
<min> damit
<min> robotgeek: What was with that oh ok thing?
<robotgeek> you said that it was laptop screen
<min> yea
<min> its busted
<min> so I got a new monitor
<min> which is external
<min> It worked with windows
<min> it doesnt in linux
<OOD> damm i can't remember the name of that program
<min> ionno maybe God's tellibg me linux isnt for me
<Healot> no then... min
<min> theres a program
<min> xa
<min> let me google it
<OOD> i think that it was xa...something i can't remember
<elie> i again
<min> Xinerama?
<elie> how 2 set my user let say elie to a root so i can have root permission?
<OOD> yea thats it
<Healot> Xinerama. I gave you the Xinerama example yesterday, iirc
<min> its Xinerama?
<min> healot u talking to me?
<Healot> no, I was referring to Mr. William
<min> so if I just get that then Im good to go?
<james_xxx> min: i have a laptop i am using the same way lol
<OOD> don't know, i haven't tried it myself
<james_xxx> it's a medion, but i am not having any problems with it
<robotgeek> min: never used xinerama, try looking in the wiki at help.ubuntu.com/community
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> what do i add to rmdir to delete everything withing the folder?
<robotgeek> n0ctuRnaL-fieNd: rm -rf foo/
<OOD> rmdir -rf
<min> yea one step ahead of u
<dr_willis> cuuse rm -rf
<OOD> hehe
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> ty
<_modem> i have a problem with grub. its like my stage1 file is corrupted
<_modem> so, i boot with a live cd (my partitions are ok) and i tried to re install grub, but i have this error:
<_modem> The file /boot/grub/stage1 not read correctly.
<_modem> any idea_
<_modem> ?
<james_xxx> min:  before you give up on linux, try another distribution if you just can't get kubuntu to work. kanotix would be a good one to try
<Healot> _modem, reinstall the kernel package or maybe the grub package...
<min> thank you
<min> finnaly some progress
<_modem> yes, i did that (reinstall grub package)
<Healot> purge the package first
<Healot> then reinstall
<_modem> nop . that didn't work
<_modem> even if i copy the stage1 from /lib/grub....
<min> just asking
<min> what are the benifits of having linux?
<min> why is it better than windows mac etc?
<Mongey> its free
<arcturus> for some windows is better
<_modem> i never used a mac. it looks nice. its like a unix isn't it?
<_modem> windows is better for games :)
<dr_willis> its a tool.. some jobs are easier to do with specific tools.. thats how life is.
<dr_willis> :)
<_modem> no way to compare nedd 4 speed to tuxkart :)
<_modem> *need
<dr_willis> games are for the weak.
<dr_willis> :P
<_modem> jaja
<sir_binary> which one of u masterminds has great understanding of the linux sound system
<min> lol
<min> Ill brb
<dr_willis> The whole PC gaming scene is really starting to tick me off.
<min> need to restart x
<sir_binary> dr_willis:sugar is for the weak
<dr_willis> Sugar is part of this Complete Breakfast!
<dr_willis> :P
<dr_willis> Sugar Frosted Sugar Cubes!~
* dr_willis rembers his Diet.
<sir_binary> i stand corrected ...be that as it is ....is it aslo not a "meal" on its own
<_modem> haha
<dr_willis> It is to my wife. :P
<dr_willis> Pepsi + candy bar, or Donuts = her idea of a breakfast.
<dr_willis> :P
<dr_willis> shes about as hyper as a humming bird on cocaine.
<sir_binary> i see u and i both have different understandings of the word"sugar"
<sir_binary> as in candy make u dandy
<sir_binary> who can make the sun shine?
<dr_willis> as in 'come over here and give ya sugar daddy some suger!'
<dr_willis> :P
<sir_binary> the candy man can
* SeanTater is bored
<SeanTater> where might I find some fonts for kde?
<Healot>  tonight love infects worldwide...
* driz about to go to sleep 
<sir_binary> have some sugar driz
* driz takes sugar thank you sir_binary
<min> what was the thing called?
<min> xsomething?
<min> it didnt work
<min> xilaris?
<min> what was it?
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> what app can i use to capture images from my webcam ?
<arcturus> sir_binary:  good link for sound - http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/Hardware/Basic_sound_card_hardware_debuging
<sir_binary> not mine driz ....urs ...in the kitchen ...top shelf
<min> can someone scroll up and tell me the program that allows u to do dual monitor?
<dr_willis> Xcineriam or twinview
<Hawkwind> min: Xinerama ?
<dr_willis> Ic an never spellit right.
<min> k ty
<Hawkwind> min: TwinView is if you have an Nvidia card
<dr_willis> twinview is nvidias 'take' on xinerama
<Healot> hum the answers all along
<Hawkwind> dr_willis: Stop repeating me please :P
<min> I have ati
<Hawkwind> min: Then you have to do Xinerama
<Healot> min: dual monitor means you need both monitor working :)
<Hawkwind> LOL Healot
<min> hm
<Healot> since yours in poofed, we can help up to this part
<min> yea
<Healot> is*
<min> ones cracked(baseball)
<min> and theres no way turn it off
<min> so might as well dual
<Healot> min: repair it maybe?
<min> nah
<Healot> yeah it costs you something... but worth the pain
<min> not paying another 1000 just for linux
<dr_willis> 0_o
* dr_willis missed  somthing.. but figures it dont matter.
<RandomDude15> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16829102176 http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16829117108 http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16829102002 or http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16829111001? which one of these 4 soundcards should I get if I want to dual boot XP and Kubuntu?
<dr_willis> i reccomend creative cards.
<dr_willis> they got them for all budgets. :P
<OOD> don't get an X-FI though, won't work in linux
<RandomDude15> I know that.
<min> is Xinerama something u install or do u just have to state it in the xorg.conf file
<RandomDude15>  Creative Sound Blaster SB0570 Audigy SE 7.1 Channels 24-bit 96KHz PCI Interface Sound Card - Retail  - hows that?
<min> do u have to install it first?
<min> is ti like a program?
<dr_willis> I ve used the Audigy and Audigy 2 cards with no problems
<dr_willis> got an Audigy2zs right now
<unix_infidel> dr_willis: for the laptop?
<unix_infidel> has anyone here gotten ati working with kubuntu?
<unix_infidel> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your monitor, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<dr_willis> *#&# laptops :P
<dr_willis> actually my laptops sound cards have always worked fine.
<unix_infidel> dr_willis: ?
<biffhero> unix_infidel: I am in the same boat, T41p
<unix_infidel> dr_willis: the audigy is for the desktop?
<unix_infidel> biffhero: it works no the t41p?
<unix_infidel> i've got a t42 here
<RandomDude15> dr_willis: sound blaster SB0570 Audigy SE 7.1 good for linux?
<dr_willis> unix_infidel,  yes. he just posted a pci card as his 'hows that'
<dr_willis> RandomDude15,  no clue on that specific card. if  its using the audigy chipset it should work fine
<dr_willis> proberly overkill :P
<unix_infidel> dr_willis: heh, yea, i need a pcmcia audio card for my laptop because i do audio production on it.
<RandomDude15> well i think ill try it and if i dont like ill return it
<unix_infidel> biffhero: ?
<dr_willis> unix_infidel,  no clue there. :P
<dr_willis> soud for me is just to hear my mp3's and  games. :P
<OOD> http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-doc/index.php?vendor=vendor-Creative_Labs#matrix
<OOD> it works fine, but the input isn't working
<crimsun> RandomDude15: don't get it.
<RandomDude15> which would you recommend for linux? 5.1 or 7.1?
<crimsun> RandomDude15: it's an utter waste of money.
<crimsun> ca0106/ca0106_main.c:193:	   .name   = "Audigy SE [SB0570] ",
<min> yea
<crimsun> ^^ signifies that it's a completely crippled card
<min> the x thing isnt really working for me
<crimsun> RandomDude15: what are your use cases?
<min> do u have to install the x thing first before u state it in ur xorg.conf file?
<RandomDude15> I have a speaker
<RandomDude15> with a subwoofer
<unix_infidel> biffhero: after installing the ati radeon drivers was standby mode not working or was it still functional?
<RandomDude15> *2 speakers
<RandomDude15> and currently using onboard motherboard
<crimsun> RandomDude15: no, meaning what will you use it for?
<dr_willis> i doubt if it will matter
<dr_willis> you proberly aint going to be doing anything thta uses 5.1 or 7.1
<BrigadierFrog> ok
<BrigadierFrog> where are the qt3 libs at
<BrigadierFrog> because it seems they aren't in /usr/lib ..
<KaoticEvil> hi everyone :)
<biffhero> unix: i have to put the kids to bed now, back in about 10 minute
<sir_binary> i have this problem with my sound system ....the player is playing ...and the usual things like mute and so forth r positioned correctly ...yet i have no sound
<crimsun> sir_binary: pastebin ``cat /proc/asound/cards ~/.asoundrc* && tail -2 /proc/asound/oss/sndstat && amixer''
<driz> later smart asses
<dr_willis> 0_o
<sir_binary> crimsun:did u waqnt me to send u the output
<sir_binary> ?
<crimsun> sir_binary: pastebin it, plesae
<crimsun> please^
<kkathman> howdy crimsun :)
<crimsun> hi kkathman
<crimsun> sir_binary: http://pastebin.ca for future reference, not private query :)
<crimsun> sir_binary: now which sound card are you trying to use, the onboard or other?
<sir_binary> other
<KaoticEvil> how can sf.net be offline!? :(
<crimsun> KaoticEvil: you mean, "when is it online?"
<crimsun> sf.net is notorious for being unavailable when one needs to reach it
<sir_binary> im using ICE1724
<crimsun> sir_binary: ok, do you have alsa-tools-gui installed?
<sir_binary> it is installing
<crimsun> ok, then you'll need to use envy24control
<crimsun> I don't have a card controlled by envy24control, so I can't help you beyond that, but there's plenty of assistance via Google
<sir_binary> thuss
<sir_binary> tchuss
<crimsun> ...?
<sir_binary> k thanks crimsun
<sir_binary> uhh no ...consider thuss and tchuss censord
<biffhero> unix_infidel: from some of the writings on the thinkwiki, I believe the latest drivers are able to work with suspend, et al.
<KaoticEvil> crimsun: no, ive never had a problem with it being offline
<KaoticEvil> but im trying to get gyachE, and i cant
<biffhero> unix_infidel: meet me and one other person in #ati
<crimsun> KaoticEvil: I've had problems over the past 5 years.
<KaoticEvil> wierd
<KaoticEvil> maybe its a mirror issue?
<KaoticEvil> anyone know anything about printers?
<Healot> apart from using them?
<KaoticEvil> specifically installing them on kubuntu dapper
<Healot> KDE menu -> System Setting -> Printer?
<Healot> enter admin mode, select port type, printer type, driver
<KaoticEvil> done all that
<Healot> if you need network printing, you need to set up an TCP/IP port then
<KaoticEvil> nah, its a local LPT1 printer
<Healot> mmmkay the printer is?
<KaoticEvil> HP Deskjet 820Cxi
<Healot> what's the prblem you encounter?
<KaoticEvil> im re-running the Add Printer wizard...
<KaoticEvil> i cant recall the exact error.. i did it before, and didnt have net access yet as i hadnt set up ndiswrapper
<Healot> ndiswrapper has nothing to do with printing...
<KaoticEvil> i know
<KaoticEvil> but i didnt have net access to get help at the time
<KaoticEvil> ndiswrapper is for wireless drivers.. i know :)
<Healot> I;ll wait until you figure out what really happened
<KaoticEvil> if it ever loads the printer list...
<thompa> my repos are f'ed
<Ertain> Hello everyone.
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> has anyone been able to install wine on dapper x64?
<suea_> anyone here familiar with working with captive?
<thompa> finally i got touchpad to die
<suea> anyone here familiar with working with captive?
<Ertain> I can't seem to get my tablet to work correctly.  Maybe some of you were here earlier today.  The darn thing thinks I'm doing a button press when I'm merely holding the stylus a centimeter above the writing field.
<Healot> suea, it;s not supported by Ubuntu, but you can tell us what you're trying to do and problems you encountered
<Healot> KaoticEvil, the printer list never load?
<KaoticEvil> yeah, it takes a while tho
<KaoticEvil> i got it loaded, and picked the right model... it gave me a choice of driver, and i picked the recommended one (it supports color as well as greyscale)
<KaoticEvil> Healot: the error is: "Unable to create Foomatic driver [HP-Deskjet820c.pnm2ppa] . Either the driver does not exist or you don't have the required permissions"
<moparisthebest> does anyone know            how I could get a clean boot? ssssssssssssomehow deleting my previous sesssion?
<moparisthebest> i have obviously messed somthing up :P
<moparisthebest> iiiiiiiiiiiii think i ended the wrong process or somtttttttttttthing
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> yeah , id like to know tht too
<kyle_> Does anyone know why I can't get my webcam working? it says "could not connect to video device(/dev/video0)"
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> kyle_: where r u trying to use your webcam?
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> kyle_: or how?
<kyle_> n0ctuRnaL-fieNd: I would like to use it for amsn or whatever. but I can't seem to get it to load properly
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> kyle_: hmm . most likely because of the driver , or your webcam is not /video0
<BoSJo_> Hi all. trying to install my Printer [Brother MFC-8420]  following this description : http://solutions.brother.com/linux/sol/printer/linux/lpr_install.html
<BoSJo_> bosjo@BoSJo:~/Downloads/Drivers/Brother$ rpm -ihv --nodeps mfc8420lpr-1.1.2-1.i386.rpm
<BoSJo_> bash: rpm: command not found
<BoSJo_> Wrong commands for Kubuntu or what?
<_modem> are using a debian based distro?
<_modem> BoSjo
<_modem> rpm is for red hat based distros
<BoSJo_> Using Kubunto....thats basically all i can telle you *LOL*
<Healot> !alien
<ubotu> rpm is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu does not use RPM, but !APT, and RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous).
<_modem> like mandriva
<Healot> info alien
<BoSJo_> ooooooooook, got much to learn :-) It's like learning to ride a bike
<Healot> !info alien
<ubotu> alien: install non-native packages with dpkg. In repository main, is optional. Version 8.64 (dapper), package size 101 kB, installed size 276 kB
<_modem> does any1 knows how to repair grub when it cant read the /boot/grub/stage1 file?
<_modem> i cant re-install grub
<KaoticEvil> Healot: did you see my above message with the error message?
<_modem> when i try to install grub i have > The file /boot/grub/stage1 not read correctly.
<_modem> any idea?
<Healot> KaoticEvil: have you log on the Administrator Mode? in the printer control panel
<kyle_> n0ctuRnaL-fieNd: hmm I will try reinstalling the drivers but i don't think that's the prob.. amsn says tehre are no drivers installed apparently
<KaoticEvil> yes, i have
<KaoticEvil> i ran systemsettings with kdesu
<KaoticEvil> clicking the Admin Mode button does nothing
<Healot> seems like permission error
<KaoticEvil> i dunno
<Healot> KaoticEvil, just use the KDE menu > System Settings..
<nixternal> ouch min..that doesn't look pretty
<Healot> and then Click on the Admin mode...
<nixternal> ow wow im stooopid..i was scrolled all the up top, chattin' to someone from hours ago ;)
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> kyle_: try using it with other app , like camstream and see if it works , if it does it might be a config error , like the cam might be video1 intead of video0 or something like that
* nixternal goes and sits in the Korner
<negocio> i need to install dosemu
<negocio> anyone can help me please?
<BoSJo_> _modem & ubotu : Hmmmm what do I do then??? they only have .rpm and .deb drivers for my printer??
<_modem> use the .deb
<_modem> .deb are for (k)ubuntu
<BoSJo_> _modem: Ok, is that general for all drivers/files?
<negocio> helping me installing dosemu please, anyone?
<_modem> mmm i dont understand. .deb are debian packages
<_modem> ubuntu is a debian-based distro
<_modem> so, you can use .deb files
<_modem> without problems
<BoSJo_> _modem: ok, thanks...... sorry but i'm a totally baby (_!_) in the linux section ;-)
<_modem> haha, dont problem
<_modem> i-m not a grown up haha
<_modem> but, does anyone knows how to repair the grub?
<Hobbsee> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<negocio> hi
<negocio> please i need some help to install dosemu
<_modem> yeah, i know that. but my grub cant read the stage1 file
<_modem> so, i cant re install it
<_modem> (im with a live cd now)
<_modem> when i try to re install grub (i did the chroot, etc) i have The file /boot/grub/stage1 not read correctly.
<Hobbsee> _modem: ouch
<_modem> but my partitions are ok :)
<moparisthebest> anyone have an idea how to bootttttttttttttt with a fresh session?
<moparisthebest> ive searched all over bbbbbbbbbbbbut cant find out how :(
<negocio> ok, can anyone help me installing dosemu please
<moparisthebest> and a bunch of strange things are happeninnnnnnnnnnnnng, such as the key holdddddddddddding thing
<_modem> any idea?
<moparisthebest> its damn annoying :P
<KaoticEvil> AH! i can print now!!
<KaoticEvil> sweet!
<KaoticEvil> :D
* KaoticEvil nods at Hobbsee... heya :)
<negocio> help please installing dosemu
<Hobbsee> hi KaoticEvil
<kkathman> Hobbsee :)
<Hobbsee> hi kkathman
<kkathman> greets :)
<OOD> _modem: check the second post: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24113
<OOD> negocio: start adept and search for dosemu and install the package
<negocio> ok
<_modem> lets see...
<negocio> but i need to
<negocio> make /home/negocio/dos as my c: with read/write options
<negocio> how can i do that
<OOD> so you have dosemu installed already?
<_modem> i've tried that. but still
<_modem> ...
<negocio> ok ood
<_modem> cant read the stage1 file
<negocio> im searching
<negocio> do i have to make a mount drive with vfat system filke
<OOD> negocio: don't know, haven't used dosemu yet, check this site, the how-to should help you http://www.dosemu.org/
<negocio> i check it
<OOD> _modem: you sure you're not mixing up your hard drives?
<negocio> but i cant make it work
<_modem> i only have 1 hard drive. with 6 partitons
<OOD> and you're giving grub the grub install the right partition?
<_modem> yes. i tried with grub-install /dev/hdb (hdb is my hd)
<OOD> i thought you only had 1 hard drive
<_modem> i was repartioning my hd and the pc freezes, then, when i reboot, my grub didnt work
<_modem> i only have 1 hd.
<_modem> in hdb
<OOD> then why would it be hdb
<KaoticEvil> how is it hdb then?
<KaoticEvil> it should be hda
<OOD> it would be hda if it was 1 hard drive
<KaoticEvil> hdb is primary slave, iirc
<_modem> root@ubuntu:/# mount
<_modem> /dev/hdb8 on / type ext3 (rw)
<_modem> /dev/hdb9 on /home type ext3 (rw)
<_modem> /dev/hdb1 on /windows type ntfs (ro,noatime,nodiratime,uid=0,gid=0,fmask=0177,dm                                                                                                   ask=077,nls=cp437,errors=continue,mft_zone_multiplier=1)
<_modem> /dev/hdb7 on /media/descargas type vfat (rw)
<Hobbsee> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<_modem> yes, sorry about that
<_modem> I bought my pc with hd in primary slave
<Art_> Has anybody been able to get CUPSYS working in Kubuntu Dapper?
<KaoticEvil> Art_: i just got mine working :)
<Art_> KaoticEvil, What's the secret?
<KaoticEvil> _modem: you may want to look into making it the primary master...
<KaoticEvil> Art_: i dunno... i got an HP printer.. just ran the printer wizard as root and it worked...
<Art_> KaoticEvil, As root?  OK, how do yu do that?
<Art_> sudo su?
<_modem> yes, maybe, but in the past (when i reinstall windows) i've reinstalled grub without problems. I think its beacuse the pc freezes when i was re-partioning the hd
<KaoticEvil> Art_: open System Settings from the K menu
<_modem> so the grub files are bad now
<KaoticEvil> then click on Printers, and then the Administrator Mode button
<Art_> KaoticEvil, OK, then?
<OOD> that's possible, although if you can acces your partition then it's unlikely anything went wrong
<Art_> KaoticEvil, Thanks, I'll give it a try.
<KaoticEvil> Art_: i installed my printer... ran thru the Add printer Wizard
<BoSJo> Errrrm, how do i log in as root (think i read that there werent any root user on Kubuntu), need to run command as root
<OOD> use the sudo command
<Art_> KaoticEvil, In the CUPS admin page?
<KaoticEvil> yeah
<BoSJo> OOD: ok, SUDO my command
<_modem> look http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16675
<Art_> KaoticEvil, I always get "Authentication Failed".
<OOD> yeah
<Hobbsee> !root > BoSJo
<__modem> hi again
<__modem> well, i have to go bed. thank you to all you for the answers
<__modem> see ya
<ChefWill> hey Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> hi ChefWill
<ChefWill> WEP 40/104-bit hex
<ChefWill> this would be considered this right: A0F79CE1E3
<ChefWill> !ping
<ubotu> pong
<ChefWill> !ping
<ChefWill> !ping
<ChefWill> !ping
<ChefWill> !ping
<ubotu> pong
<ChefWill> gosh :(
<ChefWill> why does my wifi work flawyless w/ iwconfig + dhclient but not in knetworkmanager?
<ChefWill> !ping
<ubotu> pong
<ChefWill> A0F79CE1E3 would be a hex wep key correct?
<Hawkwind> It could be one of many many things actually
<ChefWill> im pretty sure itts wep
<ChefWill> i dont understand whats not working
<ChefWill> i use iwconfig+dhclient thru command line it works
<ChefWill> knetworkmanager doesnt
<Hobbsee> ChefWill: that's hex, yeah
<ChefWill> well whats the deal then
<ChefWill> whats the diff between open system and shared key?
<ubuntu> ol. algum do BR que possa me ajudar com uma dvida quanto a particionamento do kubuntu?
<ChefWill> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<ChefWill> er
<ChefWill> !br
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br  ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigada.
<medeiros-br> obrigado.
<Kr4t05> I'm having problems with my RCA Lyra RD1072A in Konqueror, is there anyway I can use a different file browser to move files to my MP3 player.
<orient2000> Hi! I need some help. My dpkg process was interrupted. I need to run dpkg --configure -a but I do not have superuser privilages. How can I do that? Should I create account root?
<ChefWill> if you dont have super user privaleges how do you plan on making root account
<orient2000> I createt my login and password when I installed Linux. I do not know why I do not have these privilages.
<mcrandello> !mp3
<ubotu> For lots of multimedia issues this page has the useful information you want: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  see also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - Please use free formats: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<orient2000> I am the only user.
<ChefWill> then you do have super user
<ChefWill> type sudo dpkg --configure -a
<ChefWill> then type your users password
<orient2000> dpkg: requested operation requires superuser privilege
<DocTomoe> maybe someone in here can help me with my dapper-apache2-php5-Problem (which is in no way connected to KDE) ... apache2 does not use php5 at my place, altought php5* and libapache2-mod-php5 is installed, /etc/apache2/mods-enabled/php5* links to /etc/apache2/mods-avalible/php5* and the server has been restarted. all the server wants to spew out is the script source itself. any suggestions I could try?
<moparisthebest> anyone ever try to install the sun java jdk with adept?
<moparisthebest> it wont go past 20% on the installing window
<DocTomoe> moparisthebest: worked for me
<moparisthebest> i think its because i have to accept the user agreement DocTomoe
<moparisthebest> but it wont let me hit enter in adept
<moparisthebest> did you use apt-get maybe?
<DocTomoe> moparisthebest: dang, I misread you. Yes, I am using apt-get (as I think adept is dramatically broken and should not be used).
<moparisthebest> oh, well that explains why i just had to reinstall :P
<DocTomoe> reinstalling because of adepts errors is not uncommon, happened to me, too: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=112819
<orient2000> what does it mean ID 1000 ?
<moparisthebest> so how do you get a list of applicattion names DocTomoe ?
<DocTomoe> moparisthebest: basically: apt-cache search [term to search] .
<moparisthebest> oh, thanks :)
<DocTomoe> try apt-cache search game ;) no need for sudo to perform an search.
<DocTomoe> orient2000: id 1000 afair is the user id of the first system user in ubuntu
<moparisthebest> great DocTomoe, it worked, thanks alot :)
<_rince_> mrgn
<sabaal> *Knock, knock.* Anyone here?
<Melchiorre> me!
<sabaal> Well, that's one.
<crimsun> no, no one's here. We're just figments.
<sabaal> I see.
<sabaal> Perhaps I should come back when you've materialized.
<sabaal> Excuse the hideously noobish question, but does anyone have a clue how I might enable MIDI playback? I'm no good with multimedia.
<sabaal> And the figments fade away...
<[TSK] > Greetings.  How about that?  I actually got Kubuntu up and running.  8)
<Melchiorre> I've had absolutely no luck with midi, but you can try easy Ubuntu
<Melchiorre> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> EasyUbuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. For help with and discussion of easyubuntu please join #easyubuntu.
<Hobbsee> sabaal: i'd try checking !restricted
<Hobbsee> !restricted
<ubotu> For lots of multimedia issues this page has the useful information you want: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  see also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - Please use free formats: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<thoreauputic> !midi
<ubotu> Trouble playing midi files? Look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MidiSoftwareSynthesisHowTo
<Hobbsee> ah
<Melchiorre> [TSK] : congratulations! :)
<sabaal> Well, how convenient. :D
<[TSK] > Nice.  That's a slightly handy bot.
* [TSK]  is checking out Kubuntu for only the second time ever.
<Hobbsee> yep :)
<[TSK] > I've been using Mandriva Cooker on my main box and Mandriva 2006 on my servers up until now.
<sabaal> This OS has made my life very happy (mostly because I've just surfaces from a whirlpool of MS screw-over-ing).
* [TSK]  has been using Linux for about the past 3 years and is NEVER going to use a Micro$loth OS EVER again.
<sabaal> No hands-on experience yet, but I hear that Vista is a step backwards. You can expect quite a flood of activity here when thousands of people switch to Linux. :P
<[TSK] > Kinda nice how quickly Kubuntu took to 99.9% of my hardware.  It even autoconfigured the network.  That's a bit slick.
<sabaal> I wish I could say the same.
<[TSK] > Vista is a step forward in eye-candy from what I've heard, but a step backward on ever other aspect.
<sabaal> I've had to get my hands dirty with ndiswrapper, with a Netgear WiFi adapter.
<[TSK] > Supposedly the DRM on Vista is going to be utterly out of control.
<sabaal> Almost made me vomit.
<orient2000> If I have ID1000 why I do not have supersuser privilages?
<sabaal> Yeah, I'm a total moron. What's DRM?
<[TSK] > Superuser is ID0 innit?
<sabaal> I thought so too.
<[TSK] > DRM = Digital Rights Management
<sabaal> *Checks some stuff...*
<[TSK] > It means if you BUY a song (regardless of where you bought it or how LEGAL it is) that you can ONLY play that song in Vista, and if you try to copy it to your MP3 player to take with you to work, then you must get PERMISSION from Micro$loth.
<sabaal> Ouch. :/
<[TSK] > Vista supposedly also allows Micro$loth to examine the contents of your hard disk pretty much at will too.  I can do without that thank you very much.  8)
<sabaal> Sounds like a pain in the... however you spell "key-stir".
<sabaal> You know why they're doing that, right?
<sabaal> MS tech support needs new porn. :P
<sabaal> Yeah, I'm showing root as ID0. My personal account, on the other hand, is 1000.
<[TSK] > M$ tech support needs a format and reinstall...  8-/
<Hobbsee> sabaal: about that netgear wifi adapter - what model is it?
<[Evil] [Ernie] _> microsoft tech support needs to learn how to speak english
<sabaal> WG111T
<sabaal> They've outsourced everything.
<[Evil] [Ernie] _> thus, the problem
<sabaal> Even their Xboxes are made in Mexico.
<Hobbsee> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<[Evil] [Ernie] _> you call tech support asking a simple question
<[Evil] [Ernie] _> they couldnt answer it if their life depended on it
<[Evil] [Ernie] _> 2 weeks later you happen across the answer
<sabaal> I got angry a while ago, decided I'd call them.
<[TSK] > Sweet!  Kubuntu actually comes with an OpenOffice document of a CD cover I can print for the CD case!  That's cute.  8)
<sabaal> "Dude, your freakin' Windows XP installer just deleted my Linux partition, and now I can't boot. I think you owe me a new harddrive."
<sabaal> "Sorry, but we don't provide support for other operatin systems."
<sabaal> Wait... it does?
<Hobbsee> sabaal: not sure if it uses the same chipset of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/NetgearWG111 but the instructions should be fairly close
<sabaal> That's awesome! :D
<sabaal> Oh, no, I'm not experiencing any problems. In fact, I'm using it right now.
<Hobbsee> sabaal: nice!
<sabaal> I just commented that it was a pain in the ass to get it this way. :P
<Hobbsee> ah :P
<Hobbsee> sabaal: how so?
<[TSK] > Nice.  Actually, it seems the Kubuntu DVD comes with quite a lot of nifty bits in the 'example-content' folder.  I'm exploring it right now.  If this lives up to what I've seen so far, then I might actually have found my replacement for Mandriva Linux.  8)
<sabaal> Ndiswrapper's docs aren't very clear on what order hardware should be connected/detected/installed/etc. I had to reboot several times because of what I could only guess was a kernel panic.
<sabaal> And I don't even know what a kernel panic is. :P
<Hobbsee> sabaal: ouch.  kernel panics dont usually happen
<Hobbsee> sabaal: linux form of a BSoD
<sabaal> Ah. :P
<sabaal> Well, I think I might actually be using corrupted drivers.
<sabaal> I still have to modprobe ndiswrapper every time I boot.
<Hobbsee> sabaal: want to pastebin lspci please?
<Hobbsee> i'm not sure what chipset that model is
<sabaal> ...What?
<MistaED> hmm, i have a few wg111's lying around... i take it the kernel has no native prism driver support for it? :(
<sabaal> Nope. Not that I'm aware of, any way.
<sabaal> If it does, I will be very angry.
<Hobbsee> sabaal: kdesu kwrite /etc/modules, add "ndiswrapper" on a new line, and hit enter - that'll solve the bootup one
<Hobbsee> MistaED: it may not be a prism card
<MistaED> i remember looking up a site where someone gutted one out and was reverse-engineering it
<Hobbsee> sabaal: in a console, type lspci
<sabaal> Hobbsee: Ah, I'll try that. Thanks.
<MistaED> hobbsee: yeah, they're a bit flaky when it comes to what chipset they're using with different versions of the same model =/
<Hobbsee> sabaal: it'll give you a whole lot of data - copy the bit that says about an ethernet controller, or just paste the entire thing at pastebin.ca and give us the link
<Hobbsee> MistaED: yeah, netgear's a terror for that - i've got a wg511v2 made in china one :P
<MistaED> like this other wg511 china pcmcia i have, i still don't know if it's a prism
<MistaED> heh
<Hobbsee> no, made in china ones use the marvell chipset
<MistaED> oh, that's probably why
<Hobbsee> which, fortunately, there's a freebsd versoin of
<MistaED> i remember using some smc driver with ndiswrapper last time to make it work
<sabaal> lspci says: "Ethernet controller: 3Com Corporation 3c905C-TX/TX-M [Tornado]  (rev 78)"
<Hobbsee> listed on the wg511v2 made in china wiki page, if you're interested
<Hobbsee> hmmm..that's useful of it, i'm not sure what chipset that is.
* Hobbsee breakfasts/lunches
<[TSK] > Well, I'm enjoting so far that Kubuntu is choosing all my favorite viewers for various media files by DEFAULT without having to be TOLD that Kaffeine is my preferred video player.  8)
<[TSK] > *enjoying
<ChefWill> Hobbsee:  :(
<sabaal> Kaffeine's been giving me some crap lately.
<MistaED> does ndiswrapper support WPA at all?
<sabaal> Depends on what WPA is.
<sabaal> :P
<[TSK] > sabaal: Really?  The latest versions of Kaffeine have been running perfectly for me.
<sabaal> I'm a moron, remember?
<[TSK] > WPA is a wireless security measure
<sabaal> [TSK] : It's kinda finnicky with me about whether or not to display a file's video stream.
<[TSK] > sabaal: Are you actually a moron, or are you just uneducated?  There IS a difference you know...  8)
<Cornellius> I can't see my WIndows XP partition from Ubuntu
<Cornellius> I have a 250 G that I splitted in 2. 125 G (NTFS XP) and 125 G (Ubuntu)
<sabaal> [TSK] : Well, I'm definitely no moron. That's just a generic phrase I use online in place of a shrug. :P
<[TSK] > <sabaal> I'm a moron, remember?  <- Don't say this if it isn't true.  It gives people the wrong impression about you...  8)
<[TSK] >  /tease sabaal
* [TSK]  pokes fun at sabaal for being a moron.
<sabaal> [TSK] : I find that it's usually easier to deal with people when they think you're much less intelligent than you are. People like thinking they know things.
<[TSK] > Just kidding, sir.  If you are using Linux then you can't be a moron.  8)
<sabaal> [TSK] : Ah, good point. :D
<sabaal> *Is sweating all over the place.* Is it possible for it to get HOTTER at night?
<[TSK] > Aye.  It is possible...  Don't ask questions like that or it WILL get hotter.  8)
<sabaal> As it just did. Wonderful.
* [TSK]  lives in Utah.
<sabaal> *Soaks his shirt.*
* [TSK]  practically lives in front of his fan (turned on high at all times).
<sabaal> Well, you don't have it too bad. :P
<[TSK] > I'm thinking about getting a little hover-fan to follow me around everywhere I go.  8)
<sabaal> Yer gonna spend a fortune in batteries for something like that.
<[TSK] > Solar powered mebbe?
<[TSK] > 8)
<sabaal> But what will you do when it gets hotter at night?
<[TSK] > Hmmm...  Mebbe I should just move outta Utah...  I hate it here anyways...  8)
<sabaal> Yeah, I lived there for a while.
<sabaal> Impossible to make enough money.
<[TSK] > Anyone here from Australia that wants to hire a good Linux network tech?  8)
<sabaal> Wait...
* [TSK]  wants a job in a country that appreciates hard workers.  8)
<sabaal> ...you live in front of your fan, but you want to go to Australia?
<sabaal> *Looks for the sense in that.* :P
<[TSK] > I didn't say I hated Utah because of the heat.  I hate Utah for OTHER reasons.  The heat I can tolerate..  8)
<sabaal> As long as you have a solar-powered hover fan.
<[TSK] > LOL
<antinobody> There are many reasons to hate Utah.
<antinobody> Besides, Australia wouldn't be that warm now
<antinobody> he could just migrate, like birds, only backwards
<sabaal> No?
<antinobody> It's winter
<MistaED> sydney is a bit chilly atm yeah
<sabaal> Oh, yeah. Forgot about the hemisphere thing.
<antinobody> I never could figure out how that worked astro-physically
<[TSK] > I hate to be prejudiced against a whole GROUP of people as I'm not a bigot or anything, but the god's honest truth is that the main thing I've learned to hate about Utah is the Mormons.  I didn't used to hate them, but they've TAUGHT me to hate them over many years.
<sabaal> The Earth rotates on a tilted axis, right?
<antinobody> sabaal: Yeah, but it also orbits an ellipse
<antinobody> sabaal: you'd think that would have a bigger effect
<antinobody> sabaal: Obviously it doesn't so I'm missing something
<sabaal> At this distance, not really.
<antinobody> mmm, perhaps
<antinobody> [TSK] : Mormons have to be good at something, right?
<sabaal> As the Earth orbits the sun, that axis doesn't rotate with it. So at one point in orbit, the bottom half is tilted more towards the sun, and the top half is tilted away.
<[TSK] > The other thing I've learned to hate about Utah is the wages here.  I have YET to find a job here that's willing to actually pay a person a fair wage for the work they expect.
<antinobody> [TSK] : It just happens to be annoying people
<sabaal> And winning Jeopardy.
<sabaal> And being my mother. :/
<antinobody> sabaal: Really, how many mormons are your mother?
<nm_chili> antinobody: no, the orbit doesn't have much effect. The sun's energy doesn't drop in intensity very much due to such a small distance (astronomically speaking). The fact that the energy has to go through more of the Earth's atmosphere when a hemisphere is tilted away from the sun has a much greater impact.
<[TSK] > Every job I've had here expects a person to do the work of 2 people and only wants to pay half the wages that one person should get for half the work.  It's insane.
<sabaal> antinobody: Two. My biological mother, and my bishop, who nags like a woman.
<antinobody> nm_chili: That helps.  Granted, I'm an Environmental Engineering student, not an astrophysicist, so I only care because I'm obsessive
<antinobody> sabaal: You know, you got that "nagging" terminology from a very mormon-like mindset
<[TSK] > LOL
<antinobody> sabaal: It's been my experience women "nag" no more than men
<sabaal> antinobody: Lucky you. :P
<sabaal> Holy vomit-inducing painkillers, it's HOT!
<[TSK] > Welcome to Global Warming, folks.  It's only gonna get hotter (until the ice-age hits)...  8)
<sabaal> See, someone's got it.
<sabaal> People don't seem to realize that global warming is natural.
<[TSK] > Hahahah!
<antinobody> sabaal: where I live there's a slightly lesser-degree of gender-stereotyping, so it may be that they become less inclined to copy the expectation of "naggin".  Also, it's framed differently
<sabaal> "We're coming out of a freakin' ice age! Of course it's getting warmer!"
<sabaal> antinobody: By the way, where might you live?
<antinobody> sabaal: Portland OR, al momento
<[TSK] > Sure it's natural, but we've been accellerating the natural phenomenon by spewing our greenhouse gases into the air.  The planet will respond by trying to balance out the imbalance.  Result?  Another Ice Age.  8)
<sabaal> antinobody: Ah, Oregon. One of the few states I don't remember being in.
<[TSK] > Just wait and see.  We'll all be moving toward the equator for warmth soon.  8)
<cvt|expert> i installed mplayer, gxine, totem, vlc and still can't play videos. how can play videos?
<antinobody> sabaal: Although the town I come from is fairly rural, (Portland is Oregon's "big city"), so I've seen both ends of Oregon's sociology
<cvt|expert> breezy badger
<antinobody> !RestrictedFormats
<ubotu> For lots of multimedia issues this page has the useful information you want: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  see also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - Please use free formats: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<[TSK] > cvt|expert: What kind of videos?  DVDs?  Windows Media Files?
<sabaal> WMV was a pain too. :P
<cvt|expert> wmv, avi, mpg, mov, etc.
<cvt|expert> i can't play any
<Hobbsee> antinobody: it's not, it's about 15C here...
<[TSK] > avi and mpg should play out of the box, no?  Those are fairly standardized formats last I heard.
<antinobody> Hobbsee: It's roughly 23C at midnight here, 15C is cooler
<sabaal> MPG? That's strange. I never had to do anything to make those work.
<Hobbsee> !mpg
<ubotu> For lots of multimedia issues this page has the useful information you want: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  see also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - Please use free formats: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Hobbsee> !wmv
<sabaal> Well, AVI commonly uses proprietary (sp?) codecs, does it not?
<Hobbsee> hmmm...that must be covered in restricted too then
<antinobody> Hobbsee: it is
<Hobbsee> yeah, that's the problem - the proprietary codecs - not how popular they all are
<[TSK] > Well, that's true, but I've not had any troubles playing any AVI files I've found under Linux.
<sabaal> Yeah, me neither. That's kinda strange.
<antinobody> TSK:  That tends to depend on what exact encoder was used for the AVI
<antinobody> some of them are free, some are not (I think)
<[TSK] > The only files I had any troubles with under Linux were the Windows Media formats and the QuickTime formats, and both of those are becoming easier to play as time goes on.
<antinobody> Or I'm wrong again, which happens often
<antinobody> ask Hobbsee
<sabaal> DivX and XviD are pretty common, and I don't think those are included, are they?
<[TSK] > Oh, and of course DVD...
<Hobbsee> sabaal: no idea
<Hobbsee> dvd's also covered in restricted
<[TSK] > That one was a problem until I learned about libdvdcss or whatever
<sabaal> Now I remember why I like IRC so much more than forums.
<sabaal> I just solved everything that was wrong with my system, and then a bit more.
<sabaal> In half an hour.
<Hobbsee> sabaal: they're correct
<MistaED> 15C during the day in sydney is alright, but here in campbelltown (near sydney) the mornings are still cold getting up =/
<[TSK] > I'ma have to remember that the bot here is loaded full of useful links...  That's gonna come in handy when I install Kubuntu dual-boot on this system.  8)
<orient2000> How can I rip DVD's into avi?
<Cornellius> CaptiveNTFS ftw ! http://www.jankratochvil.net/project/captive/
<cvt|expert> do you know how to play wmv?
<sabaal> WMVs need a Windows codec, I believe.
<Hobbsee> sabaal: forum's arent bad with the search though - *if* you know what info is right, and what isnt.  which kinda negates the purpose, as if you already knew, why would you look them up?
<emonkey> Ido playing wmv with vlc
<Hobbsee> !wmv > cvt|expert
<Hobbsee> [TSK] : very :)
<[TSK] > Ripping DVDs isn't usually a good topic for Free Open Source channels.  You can find channels that will discuss that sort of thing, but Open Source channels usually try to avoid topics like that one.  8)
<emonkey> !wmv > emonkey
<emonkey> nice query answer 
<sabaal> Is that a Japanese character?
<sabaal> Haha.
<[TSK] > Looks like one
<sabaal> How clever.
<sabaal> It is.
<emonkey> don't now
<sabaal> Katakana. I forget which one.
<sabaal> Tsu, I think.
<Hobbsee> it's a favorite character of one of the ops
<sabaal> I never thought of that. :P
<[TSK] > Ya, me neither
<antinobody> Ugh, I need to start studying my Japanese this weekend
<[TSK] > That's VERY creative use of foreign language content.  8)
<antinobody> I should stop jumping into foreign language programs mid-way through, it's a bad idea
<emonkey> Orginally the idea isn't from me... I've seen that by another user in this channel
<sabaal> Isn't there a KDE language learning app?
<Hobbsee> i think so
<emonkey> kwordquiz - flashcard and vocabulary learning program for KDE
<sabaal> That won't do much beyond alphabet and vocab.
<sabaal> But then, not many programs could.
<[TSK] > SuhWEET!!!  Amarok comes on the Kubuntu DVD!  My FAVORITE MP3 manager by FAR.  8)
<sabaal> Yeah, it's pretty much standard now.
<sabaal> I think it was even running on the default session after I installed. :P
<[TSK] > Okay, I think I might like Kubuntu this time around.  I didn't like it that much last time I tried it, but it sure does seem quite a lot more 'polished' and 'professional' than it was a year and a half ago.  I'm REALLY LIKING the default choices of software this time around.
<Hobbsee> [TSK] : ah, yeah...a lot happens in a year and a half. that would be the hoary release you last tried with, presumably - the first for kubuntu
<[TSK] > It's just acting a lot more 'integrated' than it used to.  More like it's supposed to be.  8)
<sabaal> And it uses the Crystal window decoration, with custom buttons. That made me very, very happy.
<[TSK] > Aye.  It was back when Ubuntu with KDE was still a pretty new idea...  They hadn't really gotten it all fit together all that well back then.  8)
<[TSK] > It surely is leaps and bounds ahead of where it started out tho.  It's really looking quite slick now.  I'ma have to pass this DVD around a bit once I'm done with it.  8)
<[TSK] > Ah, nice...  And OpenOffice 2.0 with KDE extensions.  VERY nice.  I'm happy about that one for sure.  8)
<[TSK] > Might have finally swayed me away from Mandriva...  This is really looking nice so far.
<sabaal> I've never tried Mandriva. What are the differences?
<MistaED> the kubuntu live cd i tried yesterday seems far more polished, i can't say i like the kwin theme though, too bubbly with the wrong shade of blue, but the rest of it seems much better than when i used it last time
<[TSK] > Mandriva was a RedHat based distro in it's earlier days, but they've since bought out Lycoris and ummm...  Connectiva and have since been adding those technologies to their own.  It's gotten to be quite a nice distro, but truth be told, I've been seeking a distro that requires less customization to be useful.  Mandriva fills all my needs, but it takes a fair bit of customization to get it to the point I like.  Looks like Kubuntu will re
<[TSK] > out of a desktop.  It's already mostly there by default.  8)
<orient2000> How can I find out what programs are runing in a memory and how can I kill some application. Something is runing and interrupting my update manager.
<[TSK] > Well, as for blue, I'm dead sick to death of the color blue thanks to my years of hating Windoze.  I'd LOVE to see a better choice of colors for Kubuntu, but other'n that, I like what I see so far.  8)
<sabaal> ksysguard, if I'm not mistaken. Should be in your K Menu somewhere.
<sabaal> Under System, apparently.
<Hobbsee> [TSK] : it's easy enough to change, and they're likely to change for the next release
<orient2000> thanks
<[TSK] > orient2000: KSysGuard (Ctrl-Alt-Esc I believe) if you are working in a GUI, or 'top' or 'pstree' or 'ps' will work if you are working in a shell.
<Hobbsee> orient2000: type top, and k then the number of the app that you want to kill, then hit enter
<[TSK] > Ctrl-Alt-Esc = XKill...  Sorry.  Wrong key combination.  Don't click anything after using those keys.
<MistaED> [TSK] : the oxygen icon group discovered there are more colours in the spectrum than just blue!
<[TSK] > Hit escape instead.
<[TSK] > Hrm...  What IS the key combination to run KSysGuard in Kubuntu?  It was Ctrl-Alt-Esc under Mandriva.  I just assumed that was a KDE default...  8)
<emonkey> Ctrl-Esc
<Hobbsee> ctrl+alt+delete?
* Hobbsee seems to have weird shortcuts - the windows ones on here
<[TSK] > Ah!  It's Ctrl-Esc as emonkey said.
<sabaal> I have Ctrl+Alt+Del, but I think I might have done that manually.
<sabaal> I don't even remember any more. :P
<[TSK] > Ctrl-Alt-Del is manually configured for sure, as it usually runs the reboot process under most Linux's I've ever tried.  8)
<sabaal> Ah, that makes sense.
<sabaal> Win+Esc does that for me. :P
<sabaal> Oh, wait, that's the logout prompt.
<sabaal> Crap, I don't even know my own hotkeys!
* MistaED has no idea if gnome has a key combo set up by default for system monitor.... *checks*
<[TSK] > Win-Esc does nothing on mine, but I haven't had time to customize yet.  I'm holding off on that until I get Kubuntu installed onto the HD.  8)
<sabaal> Oh, you're running off the DVD?
<[TSK] > Gnome?  Gnome???  Ewwwwwww...  (Just teasing)
<[TSK] > Aye.  I'm running off the live DVD at the moment.  Testing around a bit.  Exploring.  8)
<MistaED> [TSK] : i prefer orange to blue atm, hehe
<sabaal> Gnomes are short. Crowded elevators smell much different to them.
<[TSK] > EWWWW!
<sabaal> Haha.
<[TSK] > 10 yard penalty for roughing the listeners with icky visuals...  8)
<sabaal> *Types ten yards of text.*
<sabaal> Or perhaps I shouldnt...
<antinobody> sabaal: Would you measure that as a text line, or ten yards of paper-filled text?
<[TSK] > LOL
<sabaal> Screen space. Ten yards of pixels filled with text in my smallest font, at my highest resolution, on my smallest monitor.
<[TSK] > Sweet.  I found Kopete.
<sabaal> Found?
<sabaal> Where did it go?
<[TSK] > Different menu layout a bit from Mandriva.  Things are easier to find here once I've located them for the first time.  Was used to seeking things deep in crazy menu trees.  8)
<sabaal> Why not just use Katapult. I think that's running by default on the DVD.
<[TSK] > Katawhat?  Never heard of it.
<sabaal> Really?
<sabaal> Hit Alt+Space.
<sabaal> And type the name of a program.
<sabaal> Or a mathematical equation.
<[TSK] > Really?  Hmmm...  What's this?
<[TSK] > O really?
<sabaal> Or a file in your home folder.
<[TSK] > Hmmm.
<sabaal> It does lots of stuff. :D
<[TSK] > This could be entertaining.
<[TSK] > New toy...  8)
<sabaal> I think you can even add your own, although I've never looked for the config file to try.
<MistaED> does kubuntu/kde run with less ram than ubuntu/gnome? i'm curious to whoever has tested it on low ram (128mb)
<sabaal> I've never used Gnome before.
<[TSK] > I usually have a little command launcher on my taskbar, and Yakuake and Kompose running, but I've not yet heard of Katapult before.  This is a new toy to me.  8)
<sabaal> Yes, it's quite useful.
<sabaal> If you run out of space for hotkeys, Alt+Space is your catch-all.
<[TSK] > Looks like another new toy to add to my 'must-have' list.
<[TSK] > Really nice little collection of example files on the Live DVD too.  I really like that.  That'll be handy for the newbies I give copies of this DVD to.  8)
<cvt|expert> Hobbsee, thx. that worked.
<Hobbsee> :)
<[TSK] > Turning out to be quite a newbie friendly distro so far actually.  The more I look it over the more convinced I am that this is the distro I should start carrying around to show to friends when they ask about Linux.  8)
<sabaal> I converted two of my friends in the last month. Neither of them had ever set foot outside of Windows before.
<visik7> anyone with an asus V6J ?
<sabaal> I'm currently helping one install ZSNES from source. :D
<unix_infidel> sabaal: why, when there's perfectly good binaries available.
<sabaal> Are there?
<sabaal> I haven't run across any.
<[TSK] > Emulators are a good way to convince gamers...  I've got one friend who couldn't care less about Windoze games anymore cause he's too busy reliving the 'old days' of vidgaming on various emulators.  8)
<sabaal> Haha.
<unix_infidel> sabaal: i'm apt-getting them right now.
<sabaal> How 'bout emulating an emulator?
<sabaal> I found last week that VisualBoyAdvance actually runs faster when I run the EXE version under Wine. :P
<unix_infidel> sabaal: yea, i run visualboyadvance under windows...
<[TSK] > Well, I've emulated an Amiga inside a VMware WinXP install just to see if it could be done.  8)
<unix_infidel> sabaal: the only thing that sucks about zsnes is the opengl stuff.
<sabaal> You don't have to tell me.
<sabaal> I'm using... I think the first ATI Radeon that was ever made. Not the first model, but the very first unit.
<sabaal> It sees OpenGL, and just fills the screen with question marks.
<cvt|expert> this is how i got to make mplayer play wmv files for anyone who needs it: http://tinyurl.com/zjm8e
<unix_infidel> good thing i finallly got some nvidia support for my mx400
<unix_infidel> gf2 biatch.... :)
<[TSK] > Hmmm...  This package manager looks kinda slick.  I still think I might install SmartPM tho.  I've gotten used to it.  8)
<[TSK] > Hey, speaking of nVidia...  Is it easy to get the nVidia drivers up and running under Kubuntu / Ubuntu / Debian?
<unix_infidel> [TSK] : took less than a minute here...
<[TSK] > Also...  How Debian compatible is Ubuntu overall?  Can I install packages from Debian sources without wrecking my Kubuntu install?
<unix_infidel> [TSK] : its not advised, but it depends on the package.
<Blissex> [TSK] : if you are really really really good with APT and understand it inside out it is doable.
<unix_infidel> people who need specific commonly used software report that things that are backported from debian sid work quite well.
<unix_infidel> then we use them :)
<[TSK] > Ah.  Aighty.  So kinda like Mandriva and Redhat then.  A few packages are compatible, but most will require fiddling and tweaking?
<unix_infidel> [TSK] : nothing like RH and mandriva.
<Blissex> [TSK] : yes, about like Mandriva and RedHat but not as bad _if you use source .debs_.
<unix_infidel> we spend more time actually using our computers and not fiddling with them :)
<unix_infidel> Blissex: you dont have to be great with apt, just be able to use a text editor and a command line.
<[TSK] > Under Mandriva, one can install a few Redhat RPMs, but most will require fiddling to get them working right due to small internal differences between the two distros.
<unix_infidel> [TSK] : that usually causes more breakage then does debian and ubuntu packages.
<Blissex> [TSK] : anyhow the big deal is that Ubuntu is based on 'unstable' which is based on a completely different set of base libraries than Debian, which currently is 'Sarge'.
<Blissex> unix_infidel: you have to be great with APT to understand dependencies, how to fix and how to do pinning.
<Blissex> unix_infidel: and how to fix issues when compiling source packages too.
<[TSK] > Ah.  I see.  I can handle that then.  Tho I may need to come back and ask a few questions now and again.  8)
<unix_infidel> uhh, that's just basic package management dude.
<unix_infidel> [TSK] : questions are always welcome, doesnt mean they'll get answered right away :)
<[TSK] > So, are .debs of Google Earth available yet?  Only asking because .RPMs of it just showed up on Mandriva PLF sources in Cooker the other day and I'm kinda excited about that.  8)
<Blissex> [TSK] : crazy guy, but I have done some Ubuntu-repos-for-Debian sample configs.
<Blissex> [TSK] : http://www.sabi.co.uk/Cfg/APT/
<[TSK] > Right on.  Thanks much for that info.  I'ma write that down for later use.  8)
<jason> hello yall
<[TSK] > Greetings, jason
<jason> I've come from the far away land of suse 10.1, in search of something new
<[TSK] > Y'all?  You from one of the western states I'm guessing?  8)
<jason> actually i'm from ottawa
<unix_infidel> [TSK] : we'ere from all over the world.
<[TSK] > I've come here from Mandriva Linux myself.  First time booting Kubuntu in about a year and a half.
<[TSK] > Ottawa?  Right on.  I've not heard anyone say "y'all" since I left Montana.  8)
<Hobbsee> hi jason
<jason> well I was half joking about yall
<Hobbsee> wow, you got suse to install..
<jason> heh
<jason> and many times
<Hobbsee> [TSK] : i think there are, maybe, there's a howto on ubuntuforums.com for that
<[TSK] > unix_infidel: I kinda guessed we had folks from all over the world here...  This is after all a Linux channel...  8)
<unix_infidel> [TSK] : fortunately we have one of the former mandriva ops in here.
<jason> is there a good source of recent sources.list additions?
<unix_infidel> he's been active in mandriva for a long time and now he's testing KUbuntu.  You might know him.  He's the founder of the SeerOfSouls repo.
<[TSK] > Seriously?  Hawkwind is here??
<unix_infidel> :P
<[TSK] > OMG!  It's Hawkwind!!
<[TSK] > Right ON!!  He's the greatest!  8)
<Hobbsee> !repos > jason
<[TSK] > Hawkwind rulez!  I'ma start a Hawkwind fan-club right now!  Who wanna join?  8)
<Hobbsee> jason: one big list of repos - not using random repos from everywhere
<jason> thanks
<[TSK] > How's Kubuntu on laptops?  Lotta work to get it going, or fairly happy straight outta the gate?
<unix_infidel> [TSK] : depends on the laptop.
<unix_infidel> except for the ati video driver's mine is almost 100%
<[TSK] > Older laptop.  Sony.
<unix_infidel> should do just fine.
<[TSK] > Right on.  I only ask because my roomate has a WinME powered laptop that's getting SERIOUSLY unreliable at the software level (hardware's still just fine).  8)
<Hobbsee> [TSK] : possible multimedia keys not working, possible lack of suspend and/or hibernate.  the rest shoudl work.
<[TSK] > They wanna try out Linux, and I'm thinking Kubuntu might be the Linux to start them out on.  8)
<[TSK] > Suspend and Hibernate can be done in software easily enough, and I already know tricks to get the multimedia keys working right.  8)
<unix_infidel> [TSK] : like i said, we spend more time using our computers than fiddling with them.
<[TSK] > Small kernel patch should get the suspend and hibernate going.
<Hobbsee> unix_infidel: i wouldnt bet on that
<Hobbsee> [TSK] : cool
<Hobbsee> [TSK] : you a developer at all?
<unix_infidel> Hobbsee: comparatively.
<[TSK] > If that's the only two problems I'll have to contend with then I should be able to have my roommate's laptop running on Linux by tomorrow evening.  8)
<cvt|expert> what will happen if i end every process in system monitor that's sleeping?
<[TSK] > Hobbsee: At the moment my development skills are entirely in web-related coding.  PHP, etc...  Although I can compile source code easily enough, I'm not yet proficient in reading or writing C/C++, etc.  Give me time tho and I will learn.  8)
<[TSK] > cvt|expert: You'll prolly end up shutting down something important along the way.  8)
<Hobbsee> [TSK] : ah okay :P  I was just thinking of the specs abotu getting laptops better recognised for the next version, and it sounds like you've got some skills there.
<[TSK] > Sleeping tasks are just waiting for something to do.  They aren't totally inactive, they are just not 'busy at the moment'.  8)
<cvt|expert> [TSK] , do you end any processes that are sleeping to save resources?
<mcrandello> please don't wake them no don't shake them leave them where they lay, they're only sleeping
<cvt|expert> ahha
<[TSK] > Hobbsee: I've only got skills related to laptops working better because another friend of mine had an HP laptop that fought us every step of the way getting Mandriva on to it and we totally had to research for weeks to find all the perfect solutions to the troubles we had.  However, the solutions we found seem to work on a rather wide variety of laptops.  I've got bookmarks to all the goodies we found on my Mandriva install under my Fir
<Xemanth> is it possible to install with desktop x86 image
<Xemanth> i accidentally downloaded i t
<Xemanth> ?
<Hobbsee> [TSK] : nice!
<gioacchino> hello
<mcrandello> [TSK] : do these fixes include a working fglrx big-desktop  setup?
<gioacchino> can you link the list of pacage of kubuntu?
<[TSK] > cvt|expert: I generally don't have any real troubles with running out of resources.
<scheuri> hi all
<mcrandello> Xemanth: is it the live cd?
<[TSK] > cvt|expert: I've got 768 megs of RAM and a 1.5 gig swap partition.  8)
<cvt|expert> pIII 800mHz 128mB ram
<Xemanth> mcrandello: yes unfortunately... i though desktop image meant like this intalls desktop version on kubuntu... but no... why it name can't be kubuntu-livecd-x86.iso like that
<cvt|expert> 1mB vid card
<Hobbsee> gioacchino: packages.ubuntu.com
<[TSK] > mcrandello: I'm not quite sure what you mean by 'big-desktop', but we did manage to get his ATI hardware running under Mandriva, but I'm sure I'll have to re-research that one detail under Kubuntu.  The rest were pretty generic fixes for various laptop related issues.
<Hobbsee> [TSK] : i doubt that goes into swap very much :P
<mcrandello> Xemanth: If it's the latest (6.06) there should be an install icon right on the desktop right after starting up
<gioacchino> thanks
<mcrandello> [TSK] : big desktop is like dual head but without running 2 separate desktop environments
<[TSK] > Hobbsee: My experience has been that unless I'm pushing my system very VERY hard, I almost never actually use the swap partition.  It's mostly there 'just in case'...  8)
<Xemanth> mcrandello: oh really
<sabaal> How safe it is to resize an NTFS partition with Kubuntu's text installer?
<Hobbsee> [TSK] : hehe true
<Xemanth> i didn't boot that long
<Hobbsee> sabaal: i've not had a problem with it
<Xemanth> :|
<sabaal> Hobbsee: No lost data? Still booted fine?
<mcrandello> Xemanth: then again I had the gnome desktop one and then installed kubuntu-desktop package to get KDE back up and running
<[TSK] > mcrandello: Ah...  Okay.  I'm not sure about that one.  I'd bet if it's possible then I can find the answer given enough time to dig around, but at this point in time I know not.  8)
<mcrandello> there seems to be an issue in ubuntu where half the screen becomes inaccessible after logging in
<Hobbsee> sabaal: yeah, defrag it first though.
<mcrandello> it's the damndest thing too, the whole desktop works perfectly in the GDM login screen
<sabaal> Hobbsee: Wonderful. Thank you.
<Maggot> Hello
<mcrandello> at least it hasn't froze in the 2 or so hours I've been running it
<sabaal> Anyone here have experience working Kubuntu on a tablet PC?
<valombre> hello world ;)
<sabaal> Well? World? You've just been greeted.
<[TSK] > Greetings valombre
<Maggot> hello valombre
<sabaal> I don't think world is here.
<Maggot> Just the best part of it :)
<nadit> hey
<sabaal> Well, it is nearly 1:30 here. The bed beckons.
<sabaal> Goodnight, everyone.
<[TSK] > Rest well, sabaal
<[TSK] > Actually, it's nearly 2:30 here and I still need to go clear a bit more HD space to install Kubuntu before I go to sleep, so I guess I'ma have to leave now as well.  Y'all folks have a good evening (or morning, or afternoon, or whatever it is whereever you are...)  8)
<spamfilter> hi guys, what is the best way to set up a relay mail server, which receives incoming mail on port 25, checks it for spam and viruses, and then sends it on to an exchange server? any advice would be tremendously appreciated.
<word> why is my refresh rate at 70 hz...(fairly sure my monitor doesnt support that high!) ?
<word> And I can't change it it's the only option
<mcrandello> word: change it where, what window you in?
<word> mcrandello: System settings -> display
<mcrandello> I think that's a frontend for xrandr and xrandr seems to be pretty buggy to me
<Kingbuzzo> hmmm, kubuntu doesn't seem to like gcc
<Kingbuzzo> error: C compiler cannot create executables
<mcrandello> word: the other option is to check out the /etc/X11/xorg.conf file
<mcrandello> I'm actually having some problems with xrandr myself
<word> mcrandello: Yah, no where do i see the refresh rate over 70
<MistaED> can gdm use xrandr at all?
<word> vert refresh = 43-60 and horiz sync = 28-51...although 70 may be correct i'm having some view problems..
<mcrandello> mine says 85, and doesn't mention a thing about the second monitor :(
<word> how do i change the refresh rate another way?
<mcrandello> word: there should be some settings already in the xorg.conf file, you can *carefully* edit them there if they are already listed but wrong
<word> In the xorg.conf file they're correct but apparently  not according to system settings > display
<mcrandello> is there any way to tell xrandr that no I dont have 4 monitors and I only need 2048x768, not 4096 wide?
<mcrandello> word: in that case I'd just hit cancel, and never revisit that particular control panel :)
<mcrandello> what's going on with the display anyway?
<word> panel is flickering
<word> but the level of flickering depends on if a window is full width along the bottom...and how white the background of that window is
<mcrandello> what video card are you using?
<word> GeForce 6800
<negocio> how i make a direct access on my desktop to ./xdosemu ?
<mcrandello> word: at the moment I'm drawing blanks, one thing you can do is try to comment out the "HorizSync" and "VertRefresh" lines, and let X try to detect them at startup
<negocio> hi mens
<word> Ok, i'll try that out on next reboot thanks mcrandello
<mcrandello> word: take note, if X doesn't start back up, log into the console, then type "sudo pico /etc/X11/xorg.conf" and change whatever you did back
<negocio> i need to make a link direct on my desktop to ./xdosemu
<negocio> how i make?
<negocio> please help me
<word> mcrandello: nano sounds cooler ;p
<mcrandello> better yet "sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup" first :)
<word> hehe
<mcrandello> (they left the pico link in for us old fatbeards)
<negocio> i run from the terminal ./xdosemu
<mcrandello> negocio: what dir is it in
<negocio> how i make a link in my desktop?
<negocio> home/negocio/mydos/dosemu
<mcrandello> negocio: alright right click and then "Create New"
<mcrandello> then "L:ink to application
<negocio> yes
<mcrandello> on the general tab type dosemu
<negocio> ok
<mcrandello> on the application tab where it says "command"  put in /home/negocio/mydos/dosemu
<negocio> then
<mcrandello> fill in a description, comment etc, the work path should be /home/negocio/mydos I suppose
<mcrandello> go back to general give it a snazzy icon then hit ok and try it out
<negocio> ok
<negocio> but is xdosemu
<negocio> not dosmeu
<negocio> its the same?
<mcrandello> oh wait
<mcrandello> what I dold you for command is the workpath, /home/negocio/mydos/dosemu/xdosemu is the command
<negocio> yes
<mcrandello> if it closes right out for the command try "xterm -e /home/negocio/mydos/dosemu/xdosemu"
<negocio> ok
<negocio> thats work
<negocio> thanks
<mcrandello> np :)
<noaXess> hi all
<Hobbsee> hi noaXess
<noaXess> what is the default iocharset if i mount an smbfs as: mount -t cifs ..? utf8?
<noaXess> hi Hobbsee, nice to "see" you :)
* Hobbsee doesnt know.
<Hobbsee> try man mount or similar
<noaXess> Hobbsee, in the man mount.cifs is something like nls_default..
<noaXess> If  iocharset is not specified then the nls_default specified during the local client kernel build will be used.
<Hobbsee> right
<noaXess> how to find out, what the default iocharset is running in my kernel?
<noaXess> the problem is as follows.. i rsync some data to my external, mounted smb server... if in the file- or foldername is an  rsync shows an ? instead eg. the  ...
<noaXess> of if there is an _ (underline, underscore) in the filename, like XYZ_TEST_.gif -> XYZ_TEST?.gif
<noaXess> but only infront of the dotgif
<aeon17x> ktorrent isn't so bad
<noaXess> where can i see the default iocharset in my running kernel?
<Kabal> Does anyone know if Kubuntu 6.06 can support Intel Core Duo 2?
<scheuri> Kabal: do you mean VT? both cores?...actually,it should work without any troubles
<noaXess> scheuri, Kabal needs to install smp kernel, for supporting core duo, right?
<scheuri> noaXess: well, yes...but I thought that 2.6.x is already smp enabled in ubuntu...or am I wrong?
<scheuri> noaXess: sorry...you are right...my bad
<noaXess> scheuri: hm.. i don't know exatly.. on fresh install on a smp enabled cpu, i think kubuntu/ubuntu will use smp kernel..
<noaXess> scheuri: there is an smp and a nonsmp kernel..
<scheuri> noaXess: No, it would very likely use the i386-kernel...smp needs to be installed later on
<noaXess> or not?.. Hobbsee whats about you?
<noaXess> scheuri, yeah
* Hobbsee knows nothing, nothing at all.
* scheuri thinkgs Hobbsee is lying right now, very much
<Hobbsee> hehe
<scheuri> Kabal: you need to install a smp-kernel after installing...so both cores will be used
* Hobbsee knows nothing about smp kernels and all that, etc at least :P
<scheuri> Hobbsee: ah, okay...;)
* noaXess thought Hobbsee is a crack :)
<Hobbsee> hmmm?  noaXess ?
<noaXess> why not :] 
<Hobbsee> why am i a crack?
<Kabal> Oke so if I install 6.06 then later I can update to a SMP kernel
<Kabal> ?
<scheuri> Kabal: correct
<noaXess> sometime you have answers.. good answers..
<noaXess> Kabal: right...
<Kabal> Or will the install detect my proc and install the SMP kernel right away?
<noaXess> Kabal, just do it over apt-get or your prefered package manager..
<noaXess> Kabal, if you make a fresh install, i think kubuntu will see your core duo and choose the right kernel..
<scheuri> Kabal: the command will be "sudo aptitude install linux-image-2.6.15-25-686-smp" or alike
<noaXess> he word, are you m$ word :) LOL
<Kabal> noaXess: that would be great :)
<Kabal> scheuri: thanx for the info will help alot :)
<scheuri> Kabal: noaXess ...I really doubt that ubuntu recons the right kernel right away at install...
<Kabal> then I will apt-get the kernel :)
<noaXess> Kabal, i remember... trust the developer :) kubuntu will do it for you, if not.. here is the place for questions
<Kabal> hahaha
<Kabal> :))
<scheuri> Kabal: use aptitude...:)
<noaXess> :P
<Kabal> LOL
<Kabal> Thanx guys :)
<noaXess> he "word" is gone.. he is searching for "words..." mg
<orient2000> How do I install j2sdk-1_4_2_12-linux-i586.bin from a console?
<Kabal> sudo ./ j2sdk-1_4_2_12-linux-i586.bin ?
<scheuri> orient2000: are you using ubuntu 6.06? and is there a need for that specific version? as far as I know, sun java can be installed with aptitude, synaptic, adept and the alike
<noaXess> Kabal, np
<Kabal> ke :)
<noaXess> !tell orient2000 about java
<noaXess> !java
<ubotu> java is an object oriented programming language. To install a java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java For the runtime Sun Java install sun-java5-jre from the Multiverse repository
<noaXess> !mp3
<ubotu> For lots of multimedia issues this page has the useful information you want: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  see also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - Please use free formats: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<noaXess> orient2000: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<cvt|expert> orient2000, i just typed jre1 in synaptic
<cvt|expert> and installed java from the list
<Kabal> btw.. why is kicker so unstable when multiple desktops are used icw slide show wallpaper enabled?
<Kabal> This is what I frequently get: http://www.euronet.nl/users/kabal/00/3.5.3.png
<Kabal> Can I do somthing here to improve stability?
<jpatrick> No
<jpatrick> unless you sumbit a bug report with a backtrace
<Kabal> yes.. I would like to do that.. but when I try the backtrace it says it's not avail..?
<jpatrick> install gdb
<Kabal> oke thanx I will do that
<Kabal> well it'
<Kabal> s installed.. :)
<Kabal> next time I hope I can backtrace the error(s)
<psb154> I have put off using p2p all my computer career because I am worried about opening up a port to internet strangers. Anyone have bad experiences bittorrent or the like?
<maurice> hi, how can i manage it under kubuntu that my usb audio device is taken as default output as soon as it is plugged in?
<maurice> it's shown in KMix, but i am not able to set it to default anywhere
<orient2000> I want to install java .bin package all info about installations is about .deb packages or the one from adept list. adept version is chocking update manager after updating java.
<crazy_penguin> hi all!
<Delphinus> hey crazy_penguin
<mth`MAW> hi
<cvt|expert> she's addicted to the cock like crack
<jpatrick> cvt|expert: what....
<rob> sigh
<jpatrick> rob: i'll gonna to pretend I didn't read and get back to a my guitar
<rob> heh
<cristiano> hello everybody. did anybody got installed vidalia and tor on dapper drake?
<cristiano> !tor
<ubotu> I know nothing about tor
<cristiano> !vidalia
<ubotu> I know nothing about vidalia
<cristiano> i installed both but tor seems having probs coz when it install it gives "debian-tor" as owner of the folder created so that i'm not able to run it even if i'm root
<cristiano> so no clues for me?
<bombero> hallo, kann mir jemand sagen wie ich Java auf Kubuntu instaliere, im Adapt ist Java grau ausgeblendet
<gioacchino> bombero: are you italian ?
<bombero> no spanish
<gioacchino> jo soi italiano
<bombero> i try to instal Java with adept
<insanekane> bombero: install it with apt-get
<bombero> apt-get install java ?
<insanekane> sudo apt-get install java
<cristiano> ciao gioacchino
<cristiano> se sei italiano non parlare spagnolo :D
<insanekane> it seems there is some kind of keyboard input to be given
<gioacchino> ciao cristiano italiano anche tu ?
<bombero> cristiano: pero yo entiendo un poco italiano
<gioacchino> bombero: jo entiendo un pco espagnolo
<cristiano> bombero lol i understand spanish but i'm not able to speak it :)
<cristiano> gioacchino: si sono di Napoli tu?
<bombero> gioacchino: (:-)
<gioacchino> io sono siciliano
<gioacchino> mistretta messina
<gioacchino> cristiano:
<gioacchino> bombero:  gioacchino = joachin
<cristiano> dai che  bella la sicilia!
<gioacchino> sisi
<cvt|expert> jpatrick, wrong window. sry
<gioacchino> cmq vado a pranzo ciao
<jpatrick> cvt|expert: :/ right.......
<cvt|expert> srsly
<cristiano> gioacchino: ciao buon appetito
<heinrich> hi all
<heinrich> is there a quicktime plugin for dapper drake?
<K|NgGh0sT> Is there not a live isntall cd?
<heinrich> ?
<cristiano> K|NgGh0sT: what are u talking about?
<K|NgGh0sT> Is there not a netinstall I mean
<K|NgGh0sT> aha sorry tired just woke up
<heinrich> apt -get install qicktime?
<K|NgGh0sT> yes, no mayber?
<cristiano> heinrich: look at RestrictedFormats in the ubuntu wiki
<cristiano> K|NgGh0sT: dunno sorry :(
<cristiano> i think u've got to download the cd
<heinrich> ok
<BKaj> Good Morning
<om_> everytime i restart X my screen resolution is on 640x480 and i have to change it manually
<om_> how do i get it to keep it on 1600x1200??
<sir_binary> morning
<om_> plus even though i have the box "restore previous session" it's not restoring it...
<BKaj> om,  system settings/hardware display/admin mode/..find your monitor in the list and set it up for the right drivers..then set up your resolution
<om_> thanks BKaj ill try it now
<BKaj> otherwise it will keep reverting to the default low res
<om_> BKaj: im not sure what to do.. it doesnt let me choose a monitor.. it just says "plug and play"
<BKaj> hang on , om_
<BKaj> are you in admin mode ?
<om_> yes
<om_> it doesnt give me an option to change the hardware though..
<BKaj> click on the hardware tab
<empi> what about editing the x config file? shouldn't be that hard
<BKaj> configure tab
<om_> ok got it BKaj, thanks! im going to try to restart X
<BKaj> cool, om
<empi> good luck!
<BKaj> it should work
<heinrich> what do you say about the soccer plays?
<empi> heinrich, you mean soccer _games_ , and I'm unfortunately forced to miss'em :(
<heinrich> yes
<heinrich> i wondered that spain lost
<heinrich> should i use multivere repository?
<empi> yeah. I live in Hannover, where the game was... should've seen all those disappointed Spanish guys
<om_> still didn't work =( i had to manually change the res again
<heinrich> heck they were young
<om_> even though the monitor and graphic cards are set correctly in the hardware tab
<heinrich> they could have played much better i am sure
<empi> om_, that is strange
<empi> try editing the x conf file?
<om_> empi: where do i find it?
<empi> I'm still on breezy, so for me it's /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<empi> dunno if it changed with dapper
<empi> but what ever you do with the file, make a backup copy before
<om_> ok thanks
<BKaj> om, did you change the resolution slider ?
<om_> BKaj: yeah
<BKaj> what did you set it
<om_> 1600x1200
<om_> and it works... but when i restart x it goes back
<om_> actually it seems like every option that i change goes back.. it's very strange... like the page -> window thumbnails.. i set it to on, but when i restart X it turns off
<BKaj> bummer, dunno how to help in that case, sorry:(
<BKaj> maybe one of the EXPERTS here will heed the call ! ...Helloooo !  :)
<om_> thanks anyways =) ill keep messing around
<om_> and googling
<BKaj> funny it worked for me but I'didn't try such a hi rez
<empi> since we're calling the experts right now, I'll shut up :)
<BKaj> got an old crt thatw orks ok at 1024 x 768
<BKaj> empi, maybe you're right about x-config
<BKaj> I'm  still anoob in most ways with dapper
<empi> maybe, maybe not
<om_> it was actually working before... the problems just started happening recently
<empi> yeah, as I said, I'm stoll on Breezy
<empi> still
<BKaj> yeah I was trying to set up chroot to run 32 bit stuff on this AMD64 ...it's like beating yer head against a wall sometimes  :)
<BKaj> i't's understandable why ppl give up on linux and return to windows , even tho we've been conditioned to despise it
<Jack12> hi, when i use dappers simple backup config is it better to hav it on a separate partition? how much would that be in size?
<BKaj> windoes that is
<om_> im getting some updated drivers from ATI.. hopefully will help...
<om_> yeah man... Adept crashes all the time... and Amarok keeps crashing X... i avoid those programs as much as i can
<BKaj> which ATI , om_
<BKaj> ?
<om_> Radeon 9500
<_rince_> everyone uses the operating systems he deserves ...
<BKaj> nice
<BKaj> hehe _rince_
<BKaj> lucky it isn't nVidia...nothing but probs on the forums with those cards
<KuLover> Has anyone tried the new ATI drivers release?
<om_> KuLover: im installing them now...
<KuLover> om_ Please, let me know how they work out and see this, http://www.flexbeta.net/main/comments.php?catid=8&shownews=20577
<KuLover> om_ Looks promising
<BKaj> <----elcheapo ati xpress200 onboard so the std driver on dapper works
<om_> KuLover: will do
<KuLover> om_ Thanks much! :)
<BKaj> oops, I think I'll leave those alone...it ain't broke so far :)
<om_> i am stuck here: aticonfig: error while loading shared libraries: libfglrx_pp.so.1.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<Hobbsee> om_: check packages.ubuntu.com for which package has that file, and install it
<om_> thanks Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> om_: you confident on how to do that?
<om_> yeah i figured it out =)
<om_> ok cool, got past that step =) now im supposed to restart x... brb
<BKaj> om, fglrx is the std ati driver in dapper
<BKaj> oops
<Jack12> where in dapper can i check if my bluetooth is supported?i mean where are the bluetooth things?
<om_> wow i am super mad at kubuntu right now
<jpatrick> om_: why?
<om_> because everytime i restart X my screen resolution goes down to 640x480
<om_> and i have to manually change it every single time
<Jack12> om_ on dapper or on breezy?
<om_> dapper
<Jack12> om_ if u specify just one resolution in the reconfigue xserver-xorg, how is that thn?
<om_> and then there's this bug that after i changed my resolution, when i right click the menu appears where it would be if my res was still 640x480
<om_> Jack12: how do i do that?
<imbrandon> om_ from a command prompt type " sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg " once thats done restart x and it should keep it
<Jack12> om_ do the sudo reconfigure xserver-xorg then at the resolutions tick just the the box u want (i think with space)
<om_> thanks!!! i really hope this works
<om_> great reconfigure-xserver-xorg crashed
<Emess> so it manually
<om_> how?
<Jack12> om_what did it say???
<om_> konsole quit and i got "sorry konsole caused an error and needed to close" or something like that.. then a tab with 'backtrace' that gave me an error when i clicked on it
<Jack12> where in the kmenu is bluetooth stored?
<Emess> go to the system settings and it should be in connectivity
<Jack12> sudo reconfigure xserver-xorg try that in failsafe maybe
<Jack12> in system sessions om_
<Jack12> thx Emess
<Emess> om_: you want to go to the X settings in a terminal or edit teh config manually, but i cant remmebr where it is so you'll need to google
<om_> ok i ran it again and this time it worked... i set only one resoultion.. restarting
<CPU_Wizard> hello!
<CPU_Wizard> how can i install the C/C++ dev environment?
<burepe> what is the mount location for a samba network. I want to access a file throught a program's dialog but I don't know where to look.
<Emess> find it in Adept
<Jack12> Emess thank u how can i check now if my kubuntu understand my bluetooth hardware? i mean if it works?
<Emess> got a bluetooth device to test it with?
<Jack12> Emess yes a mobile
<Jack12> Emess ok that way i do thx
<Emess> so in your bluetooth menu, search for devices and see if it finds it, amke sure your phone has bluetooth set to discover
<CPU_Wizard> and what's the name of the package?
<CPU_Wizard> kdevelop?
<Emess> no idea, search for C++ dev?
<CPU_Wizard> found it, it's kdevelop
<CPU_Wizard> thank you for your help :-)
<Emess> np
<om_> ok that's it.. i must format
<om_> maybe ill try gnome next
<Emess> ewww no
<om_> kde is nothing but bugs!
<empi> noooooo
<Jack12> Emess its stupid but there is no search for..thing, is it add a new job ?
<Emess> btw everyone who had wireless problems, there IS a kde network manager, in adpet its called knetworkmanager
<Jack12> om_ did it work?
<Emess> im not actually sure, it should have something like conenct or browse
<om_> NO!!!! i chose only one resoultion for the monitor i have, so now it changed my monitor to "custome" wtf?!?!?
<om_> so now i'm on 640x480 again
<om_> plus all my settings dont seem to be saved
<Emess> thats because X is stupid
<om_> like the page options, it keeps disabling 'windows thumbnails' every time X restarts
<om_> and i dont thinks its saving any sessions, cause it keeps starting the programs i closed last time... even though the 'save  sessions' is checked
<DeadS0ul> I hope brazil totally smash france this year
<om_> err 'restore previous session' i mean
<om_> brazil rocks!!
<om_> any last ideas before i give up and uninstall??
<DeadS0ul> yeah no shit
<Emess> om_: get Slakcware
<Emess> or DesktopBSD :P
<DeadS0ul> kubuntu is better than slackware anyday
<v3ctor> depends on how yo define better
<DeadS0ul> that's a tough one
<DeadS0ul> ..anyway, I hope brazil wipe the floor with france >|
<om_> LOL now Adept disappeared and won't start.... wow kde has some serious issues to work out
<v3ctor> the one thing i lost switchig fro slackware to kubuntu is performance
<v3ctor> *ubuntu is dog slow comapred to slackware
<v3ctor> but i like kubuntu enough to eat that loss
<Emess> i switched from Slack to Vector
<Emess> and then to Kubuntu
<Emess> but i think il go back to Slack
<Tommy2k4> how come if i boot up with lan cable unplugged, plugging it in still wont make kubuntu pick up my internet
<Tommy2k4> i had to reboot to get it on
<Tommy2k4> is there a command i could type to get it on
<Emess> Tommy: msot distros are liekt hat because tehy dont pick up the eth connection
<Emess> nothing will fix it, its teh way linux works
<om__> holy hell everything on my monitor is double now
<om__> i can barely read
<Tommy2k4> no command to enable the eth?
<om__> slackware... sounds good =)
<empi> sure as hell
<empi> if-up eth0
<elie> good morning guys
<elie> any1 here?
<Tommy2k4> hi
<empi> <- here
<DeadS0ul> =D
<zorglu1> Tommy2k4: so any freeze since last time ?
<Raito> Where is the character map in KDE?
<Tommy2k4> not since i switched to 16bit / 1024x768 :D
<elie> when i close amarok i get a kde crash handler: the app knotify crashed and caused the signal 11(sigsegv)
<Tommy2k4> it makes my eyes bleed but oh well
<zorglu1> Tommy2k4: ok :)
<Jack12> guys i got a problem: i need to delete /tmp because its full and unwritable to so that i cannot login...deleting via failsafe and recovery and consolelogin didnt work, neither live-cd; there is a fedora core 4 on the computer i could use too...but i forgot login and password...could i change that from console so i could use fedora to destroy that /tmp folder?
<Tommy2k4> do you think if i tried 1280x1024 on 16bit it would crash
<zorglu1> Jack12: well delete the content of /tmp not the directory itself
<elie> when i close amarok i get a kde crash handler: the app knotify crashed and caused the signal 11(sigsegv)
<zorglu1> Jack12: boot in failsafe, become root, and do "rm -rf /tmp" . this will clean up the /tmp
<DeadS0ul> Jack12: and to reset the root password, boot fromt he live cd and remove the 'x' in teh for root in the /etc/passwd file, that'll reset teh password to NULL
<elie> Any1? when i close amarok i get a kde crash handler: the app knotify crashed and caused the signal 11(sigsegv)
<zorglu1> Tommy2k4: the resolution is not supposed to make it crash
<Jack12> zorglu1 doesntmatter, could mkdir the folder again...rm -rf /tmp: no use tried several times, but i will try your secon attempt, thanks
<empi> elie, no idea, sorry--- which version are you using?
<elie> the latest dapper 6.06
<Tommy2k4> so the problem was 24bit
<empi> hm, sorry, no idea
<zorglu1> Jack12: man this would work :)
<zorglu1> Jack12: so here 2 possibilities: either you did it wrong or you are not reporting the whole info
<zorglu1> Jack12: try to collect the maximum informations you can
<elie> k,any1 know what is the best antivirus 4 linux ubuntu dapper 6.06?
<zorglu1> Jack12: what you did and the produced display
<DeadS0ul> elie: yeah, remove the windows partition and any windows boxen from your netowrk
<Jack12> zorglu1 i think it happened when i copied large data ..and the computer shut itself down at some point for no reason
<v3ctor> elie: clamav
<zorglu1> Jack12: maybe the disk is full i dunno, you have to collect more data and report them here accuratly
<zorglu1> Jack12: rm -rf /tmp/* do work :) believe me :)
<elie> thnx
<Jack12> zorglu1 df shows me some 100% usage and when i tried to login the first times it said /tmp is not writable, so x cannot start
<zorglu1> Jack12: to have a full disk should not prevent you from loggin in as 'failsafe'
<zorglu1> or there is a big bug in failsafe :)
<Jack12> zorglu1 shall i do that from recovery mode?
<Jack12> zorglu1 no failsafe doesnt work
<zorglu1> Jack12: yep, failsafe/recoverymode/single mode i dunno what is the name :)
<Raito> Where is the character map in KDE?
<zorglu1> you boot as single user :)
<zorglu1> Raito: i dunno. #kde may have more info on this
<Jack12> zorglu1 recovery u choose at boot and it works, failsafe is kind of session without x , choosing at login and here it doesnt start, except via keys
<zorglu1> Jack12: ah ok , so it is 'recovery'
<zorglu1> Jack12: it will not produce a graphical stuff
<elie> v3tor: i cant d/n it as it say site down
<Jack12> zorglu1 ya mom i tell u
<abattoir> Raito: kcharselect is the application, you need to install it if you already dont have it
<Raito> abattoir, thanks
<zorglu1> Jack12: ?
<elie> where can i get the best antivirus 4 linux ubuntu dapper 6.06?
<Jack12> zorglu1 shall i do as root via sudo -i?
<zorglu1> Jack12: you should be root directly
<furgu> <Jack12>: You are still here?
<zorglu1> Jack12: without any password. to check with a ubuntu user :)
<furgu> Jack12, Reboot into single-user mode
<Jack12> hi furgu...no again....
<elie> where can i get the best antivirus 4 linux ubuntu dapper 6.06?
<BKaj> ok, what's wrong here ?  missing destination file operand after `./streamtuner_0.99.99-5ubuntu6_amd64.deb
<zorglu1> furgu: when ubuntu boot as single-user does it ask for a password ?
<furgu> avclam elie
<furgu> no zorglu1
<Raito> abattoir: for some reason half the characters are squares, and where would I find hiragana and katakana among them?
<Jack12> zorglu1 rebooting mom
<exceswater> hi all
<exceswater> :D
<furgu> elie, clamav rather
<Jack12> furgu where do i get the single user mode?
<furgu> Jack12, are you using Grub or Lilo?
<abattoir> Raito: table 48
<Jack12> furgu grub
<BKaj> hey exceswater
<Jack12> grub 0.95
<furgu> Jack12, when you reboot you should see something like "Press ESC for a menu"
<furgu> Jack12, Press ESC then
<elie> it say:
<elie> We're Sorry.
<elie> The SourceForge.net Website is currently down for maintenance.
<Raito> thanks abattoir, the character map is nice, but I should have asked what japanese IME's are there for Linux
<furgu> elie, install from Synaptic or KPackage or something
<elie> k thnx
<furgu> mmmmmmmm coffee
<omeow> Raito: I think you're after scim.
<exceswater> hey BKaj
<exceswater> :D
<elie> also what is the best antispyware
<Jack12> furgu is that before grub appears? i could just f2 or f12 choose...i rebooted no to the recovery mode
<furgu> BKaj did you ever get GoogleEarth working?
<furgu> Jack12 it is after you bios comes up, right before you boot into the Kernel
<furgu> Jack12 You have to watch closely
<abattoir> Raito: like omeow said, scim, checkout skim for a KDE frontend http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=14597
<elie> furgu now it say:
<elie> E: clamav-base: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<elie> E: clamav-daemon: dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
<elie> E: clamav-milter: dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
<abattoir> Raito: i think it'd be in the official repos though
<furgu> what version of ubuntu are you running elie?
<Jack12> hi elie
<Raito> abbatoir, thanks so much. I'm going to Japan soon and I don't want to have to use windows for all my office needs
<VonGeist> is there a way to temporarily gain root status when copying files in the gui (like sudo for the command prompt)?
<elie> hi
<elie> dapper 6.06
<furgu> elie, did you upgrade or install fresh?
<elie> fresh
<abattoir> Raito: np :)
<_Myst_> hi?
<GullyFoyle> can i create a ~/.Xdefaults file just for aterm specific settings?
<Jack12> zorglu1 i did what u said but the df output is still the same
<furgu> Which program are you using Elie?
<_Myst_> someone could tell me how to mount an ext3 partition with rw access?
<om_> im trying to decide between installing debian or slackware.. im not sure what to choose
<zorglu1> Jack12: so the issue is not the /tmp usage
<_Myst_> i think i am doing it wrong
<zorglu1> Jack12: you have the box running as single user now ?
<furgu> zorglu1 : it is
<elie> synaptic package manager
<elie> .0
<VonGeist> Om: I think most people here would suggest Kubuntu.....
<furgu> zorglu1: tell him to do a 'du -ks /tmp'
<furgu> zorlgu1: I was helping him with this yesterday, its hopeless
<zorglu1> furgu: well 'rm -rf /tmp/*' will wipe it out :)
<om_> VonGeist: yeah well kubuntu seems ultra buggy
<furgu> zorglu1: Yeah?  Double check
<Jack12> zorglu1 how? i cannot switch to it via escape at the booting..sry
<zorglu1> furgu: i think it is an inaccurate report of the info
<GullyFoyle> kubuntu or mepis: all the joy and goodness of debian but fresher
<zorglu1> Jack12: ok
<Raito> abbatoir: Scim and skim are apparantly already the latest version O_O How do I set it up?
<furgu> zorglu1, so its a bug in du?  .... sure
<zorglu1> Jack12: are you on this box now ?
<zorglu1> furgu: or in human inaccuratly doing or reporting :)
<_Myst_> hi!!
<furgu> zorglu1, I think UE is part of it...
<zorglu1> furgu: UE=?
<furgu> User Error
<zorglu1> ah ok :)
<Jack12> i am in the console session failsafe without x zorglu1
<BKaj> how does one install a .deb pkg in dapper ?
<zorglu1> Jack12: and you use irc thru it ?
<furgu> Jack12, type rm -rf /tmp/*
<furgu> zorglu1: his is on a notebook too
<furgu> eh... time for coffee
<Emess> furgu...
<VonGeist> bkaj:sudo dpkg -i packagename.deb
<furgu> elie sorry be back in a minute
<Emess> wait i didnt see teh 'tmp'
<furgu> Emess.... wha?
<Emess> i thought you said to 'rm -rf /'
<Emess> lol
<BKaj> ok thx VonGeist, I'll try it
<elie> k
<chx> i have a character on my clipboard and I would like to know it's hex code
<chx> how could I do that?
<_Myst_> someone could tell me how to mount an ext3 partition with rw access? i think i am doing it  in the wrong way..
<abattoir> Raito: there should be a Kcontrol module, i.e. an entry in KDE Control centre for skim
<VonGeist> is there a way to temporarily gain root status when copying files in the gui (like sudo for the command prompt)?
<chx> it's some bastard unicode which i can't display
<Jack12> zorglu1 no from somwhereelse ; furgu i did but there is no reaction....and no error message
<zorglu1> Jack12: so you can type 'live' what i ask you to ?
<CPU_Wizard> hi again
<Raito> abattoir: I'll try and mess around with the settings and come back if I have trouble
<zorglu1> Jack12: without rebooting etc.. ?
<abattoir> Raito: i guess 'skim' is an executable... i'm sorry i havent personally used it myself
<CPU_Wizard> i downloaded phpBB and i want to run it... How can i do that?
<abattoir> Raito: i'll help you as much as i can :)
<CPU_Wizard> where should i copy the php files?
<Jack12> zorglu1 i can yes...??
<Emess> copy to your htdocs file ont eh webserver
<Raito> abattoir: I have no idea how to do it >_>
<empi> CPU_Wizard, use apt-get to install it and have it done for you?
<Emess> if its your username ont he box then put it into the /home/username/www/htdocs/ folder
<CPU_Wizard> i'll try it right now!
<abattoir> Raito: give me a second, let me install it
<furgu> Jack12, there would be no reaction
<furgu> Jack12, do a "du -ks /tmp" now
<_Myst_> heyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy
<_Myst_> :P
<furgu> wasssssssssssup
<zorglu1> Jack12: ok do 'ls -ld /tmp' and dump the first drwxrwxrwt  42 root root 20480 Jun 28 15:02 /tmp
<Raito> abattoir, I already had it installed, might have been for a dependancy of some other thing
<Kr4t05> Does Linux have a util that will completely wipe a selected media?
<zorglu1> Jack12: all the drdw--wrd at the begining
<Emess> fdisk?
<zorglu1> Jack12: copy it here ACCURATLY
<Emess> or do you mean jsut delete everything on it?
<Raito> Kr4t05 maybe QTparted?
<Jack12> furgu it says 16    /tmp
<Kr4t05> Emess, a full "zero-wipe"
<furgu> Jack12, you are in recovery mode now?
<CPU_Wizard> i created that folder. how can i run the scripts?
<furgu> Jack12, do "cd /tmp; df -k ."
<Emess> Kr4t05: fdisk or to jsut delete files/folders 'rm -r /mnt/media'
<elie> after installing clamav where it should go?in the menu?
<furgu> elie, what do you need anti-virus for?
<Kr4t05> Emess, I
<furgu> elie, did you get it installed?
<elie> i dont want virus...
<insanekane> hi ... anyone here who hasnt upgraded to 6.06 and who can spend a few minutes verifying something for me ? (maybe dapper flight-x or even breezy)
<furgu> elie, you are better off installing chkrootkit
<v3ctor> if you don't wnt virus...don't run windows
<furgu> elie, anti-virus is mostly for scanning mail if you are running a mail server type of thing
<elie> u mean therz no virus with linux?
<furgu> elie, linux... not many viruses, better to run chkrootkit
<rabby> on kubuntu 6.06 im try download from local ftp catalog - good, but if this catalog have everyone catalog - to me request autorythation query. please say, what i can configure on konqueror
<Jack12> zorglu1  drwxr-xr-x  4 root root 4096 Jun 28 15:20 /tmp
<furgu> 'doh
<Kr4t05> Emess, I have an RCA Lyra mp3 player. When I look at it in Konqueror, it's empty. But, when I open the Properties window on it, it reports as only having 170MB out of 256MB
<gerard> Wow, just received my chipit cd's
<gerard> ^_^
<elie> and a firewall i had 1 with fedoracore is there 1 with ubuntu?
<v3ctor> elie: there are some...but you have to install them for them to work ;)
<gerard> Anyone here know how to install an extra language?
<furgu> Jack12: do "chmod a+w /tmp"
<Jack12> furgu ia m in recovery mode
<Mez> elie, virii on linux exist, but well... they're less... prevelant than in Windows
<Jack12> furgu u need the df k output first?
<CPU_Wizard> i installed phpbb, how can i run it?
<rabby> on kubuntu 6.06 im try download from local ftp catalog - good, but if this catalog have everyone catalog - to me request autorythation query. please say, what i can configure on konqueror
<Mez> elie - I'd suggest using a graphical frontend for clamav - I suggest klamav (as it's the only one I know)
<Jack12> furgu i did the chmod thing..now?
<Mez> CPU_Wizard, is there a package for that now ?
<furgu> Jack12 yes
<furgu> Jack12, do the df thing and tell me %
<zorglu1> Jack12: do the ls -ld /tmp again to check it works
<empi> CPU_Wizard, you need to run it in  apache I guess
<Emess> CPU_Wizard: put it on your webserver, then go to the docs folder and read it
<Emess> otherwise you cna sjut go to the setup.php folder i thnk it is and install it that way
<furgu> Jack12: and go "chmod a+t /tmp"
<Kr4t05> When I try to use amaroK to copy music to my mp3 player, I get this: "Failed to copy track to media device: /mnt/music/Music/My Chemical Romance/Three Cheers for Sweet Revenge/05 I'm Not Okay (I Promise).mp3"
<CPU_Wizard> i see i have apache installed... where is that folder to put the files in?
<gerard> Can anyone here help me install an extra language?
<gerard> Its piss easy with SUSE
<Kr4t05> CPU_Wizard, /var/www
<Jack12> furgu availability and usage hasnt change when i do the df -k
<furgu> Jack12: still 100%
<furgu> ?
<CPU_Wizard> ok! found it!
<furgu> Jack12: and do "chmod a+t /tmp"
* gerard feels ignored :P
<empi> Kr4t05, sure your device is under mnt and not media?
<furgu> gerard, have you tried system settings?
<empi> poor gerard :)
<Kr4t05> empi, yes.
<rabby> on kubuntu 6.06 im try download from local ftp folder - good, but if this folder have everyone folder - to me request autorythation query and. please say, what i can configure on konqueror
<gerard> ah
<empi> Kr4t05, then I don't now sorry
<furgu> 'Doh
<furgu> gerard... the first place to look
<Kr4t05> Waii...
<Kr4t05> wait*
<Raito> gerard, I have the same problem, skim is the kde IME
<empi> robby, try  ftp://yourusername@url
<gerard> Raito: but it works flawless on kde on suse
<gerard> furgu: I only have english as an option when I click on add language
<Kr4t05> empi: "/dev/sda1 on /media/sda1 type vfat (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev,quiet,shortname=mixed,uid=1000,gid=1000,umask=077,iocharset=utf8)
<Kr4t05> "
<furgu> gerard: what language are you trying to use?
<gerard> furgu: Japanese
<empi> see, it's not /mnt but /media
<empi> Kr4t05, see, it's not /mnt but /media
<Kr4t05> empi: It does that automatically when it mounts it.
<gerard> furgu: skim is preinstalled but it needs a language to choose and by default the installer only installed us and uk english
<furgu> gerard: Use KPackage or some package manager to install language-pack-ja...
<Jack12> zorglu1 the ls -ld output has changed to drwxrwxrwx 4 root root 4096 jun 28 15:20 /tmp, df -k furglu did not change
<gerard> furgu: on the SUSE installer it asks me what languages I want at the start
<furgu> gerard: Just search for Japanese
<gerard> furgu: did that, no joy
<ZomMes> hello!
<empi> I know. I guess the problem is that amarok expects a different location, since its trying /mnt/music ... or is that the source?
<gerard> furgu: there are dozens of japanese packages
<furgu> gerard: You did language-pack-kde-ja too?
<furgu> gerard are you using KDE?
<Kr4t05> empi, that's the source
<gerard> furgu: of course
<furgu> never know
<gerard> furgu: otherwise I would hang in ubuntu :P
<ZomMes> what is the best way to get good sound output with kubuntu?
<ZomMes> 'cause it sucks right now
<empi> Kr4t05, sorry, then I don't lnow
<empi> *know
<Kr4t05> ubotu tell ZomMes about sound issues
<elie> after installing klamav where i can run it?where it is?
<rabby> <empi> : anonymous, later i download any folder, but on 6.06 in konqueror configure download no 1 stream, and for my IP on this local ftp only 2 stream
<furgu> gerard: I see 5 ja language packages, you installed them all?
<furgu> Jack12, make sure you do  "chmod a+t /tmp" too
<furgu> Jack12, is your disk usage still 100%?
<Jack12> furgu i did and now
<elie> after installing klamav where i can run it?where it is?
<abattoir> Raito: i think you need to install scim-tables-ja too
<furgu> Jack12, I think you still have too much shit on your disk, go into your home and see if there are any big files you can delete
<ZomMes> do i need certain drivers or something?
<zorglu1> furgu: Jack12: my guess is the /tmp is not the culprit, the disk is full but the data are elsewhere. wild guessing again, the 'trash' may contain a lot of stuff :)
<Raito> abattoir: Alright, installing
<elie> any1? after installing klamav where i can run it?where it is?
<insanekane> hey pradeepto
<furgu> elie did you look in all the menus?
<Jack12> furgu my home is 67% full, so thats not the prob  you may be right
<insanekane> pradeepto: you running breezy or any dapper flight ?
<furgu> elie I can assure you it wont find anything
<furgu> Jack12 then its not
<pradeepto> hey insanekane
<Jack12> zorglu1 right but what do i do now?
<gerard> furgu: trying now, to be honest I had not tried yet with dapper
<furgu> Jack12, the /tmp part is still 100% tho?
<pradeepto> insanekane: Dapper LTS
<gerard> furgu: I tried with the previous, gave up after a solid 2 days of messing about and switched to suse which I have been using for several months
<insanekane> dote
<rabby> empi: if folder on ftp has subfolder - i can't down
<furgu> sorry gerard... you should try 6.06 now?  I have no idea if will work or not
<om_> help! Adept is no longer in the application list.. how do i run it?
<gerard> furgu: but with the shipit cd arriving on my doorstep this morning I thought I would give my fav distro another go
<VonGeist> is there a way to temporarily gain root status when copying files in the gui (like sudo for the command prompt)?
<Kr4t05> su?
<gerard> furgu: It's installing now so fingers crossed
<Jack12> furgu its partition is 67% , but my root is 100% full; but the error message came from the /tmp which is on hda6 (the same as the home part is on) the one with the 67%
<VonGeist> kr4t05: I thought that was just for the command prompt also
<zorglu1> Jack12: the root at 100% is not good :)
<gerard> furgu: will be nice to come home to Kubuntu as my bloody wifi driver refuses top work under SUSE
<abattoir> Raito: i found this http://www.mrbass.org/linux/ubuntu/scim/
<Hawkwind> Jack12: Did you look in /var/log to make sure your logs haven't eaten up space ?
<empi> rabby, works here... maybe permissions of subfolders are wrong?
<zorglu1> Jack12: find where you put all the extra stuff and remove the ones you dont need
<Raito> abattoir! YES!
<Hawkwind> Jack12: That's usually one of the first things to happen actually
<Kr4t05> VonGeist: alt+F2 -> kdesu Konqueror
<furgu> Jack12, do "cd /var/cache/apt; df -k ." and tell me what % is
<Jack12> zorglu1 Hawkwind var is separate part, it has only 8% here as i see from the df output
<abattoir> Raito: works?
<furgu> gerard: try ndiswrapper, what wifi card do you have?
<gerard> Lucky for me I have an Intel mac so can mess about in virtual linux machines before unleasing it on my IBM thinkpad
<Jack12> furgu mom
<Raito> abattoir: dunno, didn't try yet
<Hawkwind> Jack12: Ah ok.
<furgu> Jack12, whats up with the mom stuff?  Does that mean yes?
<rabby> empi: no, later on 5.10 this be good. I think its konqueror options. sorry for my english
<Hawkwind> furgu: Maybe he thinks you're his long lost mom or something :P
<empi> np. :) sorry I'm stuck on 5.10 so I can't help you
<Raito> abattoir: I got to go soon, I won't have time to finish it, I'll just hope it works
<abattoir> Raito: i think that's a bit Ubuntu, hence GNOME, specific
<furgu> I told him I would woop his ass if he didnt stop
<Hawkwind> furgu: LOL
<VonGeist> thanks Kr4t05!
<Raito> abattoir: uh oh, >_> ah heck, I'll install ubuntu if it doesn't work, there is nothing on this comp and I installed yesterday
<abattoir> Raito: ok, i think Ctrl+Space activates it.
<insanekane> Raito: it quite probably wont work in OOo
<Jack12> furgu i say a moment need to check..its considered as being polite here ; i get /dev/HDA8 1829159   125922  1605644  8%  /var
<insanekane> in fact OOXIM
<furgu> Jack12, try rebooting now and see if you get the same error message
<Raito> abattoir: Ctrl+Space activates what?
<root_> hi,i have a i printer how do i install it?
<insanekane> OOo needs XIM
<gerard> furgu: ok, have Japanese as an option now, lets see if SKIM wants to play with it
<abattoir> Raito: the input window
<root_> hi,i have a i960 printer how do i install it?
<Raito> abattoir: doesn't work for me
<Jack12> where is the kdewallet stored? in the kmenu?
<furgu> root_, is the printer plugged in?
<root_> yup
<furgu> root_, did you try System Settings?
<root_> where/
<furgu> Start -> System Settings
<furgu> root_, the main menu?
<furgu> root_, are you using KDE?
<Raito> abattoir: I think I get it, I can specify hotkeys
<root_> ubuntu
<furgu> root_, go to #ubuntu
<root_> dapper 6.06
<furgu> root_, this is #ubuntu, not too sure in Gnome... sorry
<root_> k thnx
<gerard> furgu: hmmmm, same problem, skim just wont activate
<Jack12> furgu Xsession:warning:unable to write to /tmp; Xsession may exit with an error
<insanekane> Raito: do you have KEdit open ?
<furgu> gerard, I don't use other languages... what is skim?
<gerard> furgu: on SUSE i press ctrl and space and I switch to Japanese input
<insanekane> skim is a frontend to scim
<furgu> Jack12, I am sorry you are fuct, try reinstalling maybe?
<gerard> furgu: skim lets you input japanese
<Raito> insanekane: no, what is it? if its a text editor I have Kate
<insanekane> Raito: ok, use Kate then
<gerard> Why is this so hard?
<insanekane> Raito: or in fact any Qt text box
<furgu> gerard, is skim installed?
<gerard> of course
<furgu> have to ask sorry
<Hawkwind> Is the scim daemon running ?
<insanekane> gerard: do you have any input methods ?
<gerard> Always is on 6.06
<insanekane> gerard: like scim-tables-ja ?
<insanekane> gerard: anyway, you will need to restart your machine for it to work
<gerard> insanekane: nope, when I click on the skim icon in the bar I get an empty window
<Jack12> furgu its not so bad as i told u i got the new siemens subnotebook its just sad cause there is music and photos on the old machine...if i could just save that with a live cd but i will try again doing that yesterday it didnt work
<Raito> insanekane: I set keyboard shortcuts, alt-h for hiragana and alt-k for katakana but when I type alt-h or alt-k in kate nothing happens
<insanekane> gerard, Raito: ok, open a Konsole ... type im-switch -s scim_xim
<furgu> Jack12, did you back everything up?  Can you hook it up to the network and transfer things out?
<Hawkwind> gerard: By default, the scim daemon is NOT set to run.  You have to either start it manually, or set it to run on startup/boot
<burepe> I got a small problem. I got a tv tuner card and when I start my comp after plugin it in the comp won't start. The comp is getting power but the bios don't come up. Any suggestions?
<insanekane> gerard, Raito: then restart X
<Raito> insanekane: nothing happened, the next line just popped up, is that supposed to happen?
<furgu> gerard, skim is not installed by default for me
<gerard> Hawkwind: I started it manualy
<Hawkwind> gerard: Verify it's running, and doing so properly, ps aux | grep scim
<gerard> insanekane: I typed that in, and now?
<Jack12> furgu what means at kanotix start acpi on offf dma on off what shoul id choose for saving my files?
<insanekane> gerard: restart X
<Raito> gerard: Did anything happen after or did it just go to the next line?
<furgu> Jack12 set both ON I suppose
<gerard> insanekane: I did that
<Raito> bah I'll just restart X and see
<GullyFoyle> anybody use aterm? i created ~/.Xdefaults and put in some aterm-specific lines like aterm*scrollBar_right:true and such but it doesn't work
<insanekane> gerard: ok great ... now open Kate, or Kedt
<gerard> insanekane: done
<insanekane> gerard: after it starts, click in the text area, then click on the Skim icon in the system tray .. do you see any items ?
<Jack12> furgu thx well i coul even transfer the data through usb, it just seems to be the case that many of them are locked or read only and i cannot copy them
<insanekane> gerard: n fact, when you clck in the text area, the skim icon should change into a (supposedly) a keyboard icon
<gerard> insanekane: nope
<furgu> Jack12, how old is this computer you are tryng to fix?
<gerard> insanekane: I know, it does on SUSE but no, nothing
<furgu> Jack12, are you using the new Knoppix CD you made yesterday?
<insanekane> gerard: ah you know how to operate Skim ... great
<Raito> insanekane: I restarted X but now skim won't start up
<Hawkwind> It sounds like scim isn't running properly or wasn't started correctly
<insanekane> gerard: ok ... setting up scim is kind of frsutrating on ubuntu ... but anyway here goes
<furgu> Jack12, the files should not be locked
<insanekane> gerard: run "locale"
<Jack12> i am gonna throw away..its a f-siemens amilo with a fucking celeron processor, i am using an uptodate kanotix now
<insanekane> gerard: and tell me your output
<furgu> Jack12, it almost sounds like a bad hard drive
<Raito> insanekane: What do I do after I restart X? And how come I can't start up skim for some reason?
<furgu> Jack12, if its 3+ years old that might be the case
<insanekane> Raito: start skim from K->Utilites->Skim ... then right click system tray, then Frontend->X->startup on boot (or something similiar)
<insanekane> gerard: ?
<Jack12> furgu definitely it is i am a too big kde fan to blame either of the linux guys..no its about 1,5 years. whats sad is i cannot access my bookmarks from the konqueror there an empty bookmarks file..
<gerard> sorry, I work in IT, get people asking me dumb shit :P
<insanekane> gerard: mp
<gerard> insanekane: ah
<Raito> insanekane: ever since I restarted X when you told me to type something in Konsole skim won't open from K>Utilities>Skim :/
<gerard> insanekane: no ja
<furgu> Jack12, There are live CDs you can use to check if the HDD is in good shape or not
<insanekane> gerard: that doesnt matter
<furgu> Jack12, can't think off the top of my head what they are right now tho
<gerard> insanekane: everything in there has GB in it
<insanekane> Raito: ok, start skim from the console and see why
<insanekane> gerard: no problem
<insanekane> gerard: ls /etc/X11/xinit/Xsession.d/90im-switch ... is that file there ?
<elie> what was theubuntu channel?
<Raito> insanekane: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16695
<Hawkwind> I get this line in /var/log/messages every 20 minutes exactly. Can someone tell me what it means and how to stop it from logging to /var/log/messages ??  Jun 28 07:02:36 localhost -- MARK --
<Hawkwind> elie: #Ubuntu
<insanekane> gerard: /etc/X11/Xsession.d/90im-switch ... sorry :)
<elie> thnx
<insanekane> Raito: checkng
<gerard> insanekane: yes
<furgu> Hawkwind, it is just a mark, means nothing useful for seeing if you computer goes down when it happened
<insanekane> gerard: ok, ...
<Hawkwind> furgu: Anyway to stop it from doing that or should I just ignore it ?
<gerard> insanekane: its an empty file by the looks of it
<insanekane> gerard: now, ls /etc/X11/xinit/xinput.d/default
<insanekane> gerard: it shouldn't bve
<Jack12> furgu i had two users for me, on different partitions dont know why;
<nooby_god> I have Ubuntu installed and I want to get Kubuntu
<insanekane> Raito: what does 'ps ax | grep skim' say ?
<nooby_god> what do I do?
<Hawkwind> nooby_god: apt-get install kubuntu-desktop will get you the KDE desktop
<insanekane> gerard: are you sure it is empty ?
<Jack12> furgu hda6 there is a homefolder and its locked, the other home on hda11 i can access
<Raito> 6377 pts/1    R+     0:00 grep skim
<nooby_god> ok Hawkwind, how do I remove the GNOME desktop?
<furgu> Jack12, how is it locked?  I dont understand...
<Jack12> furgu how could i unlock that home via livecd?
<insanekane> Raito: 'ps ax  | grep scim' ?
<Hawkwind> nooby_god: apt-get remove ubuntu-desktop  possibly ?
<furgu> Jack12, I dont know, dont know how it got locked in the first place?  How did you mount it?
<gerard> insanekane: I did vi and that file, nothing
<Hawkwind> nooby_god: Why not keep them both incase you have a problem with one and need to get into a GUI ?
<nooby_god> Hawkwind: I have limmited disk space
<Hawkwind> nooby_god: Ah ok.  Good enough reason :)
<Hawkwind> rraphink: Good morning
<gerard> insanekane: ls: /etc/X11/xinit/xinput.d/default: No such file or directory
<Raito> insanekane: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16696
<rraphink> hi Hawkwind
<insanekane> gerard: sorry to ask this ... but are you sure you are looking at /etc/X11/Xsession.d/90im-switch ?
<Jack12> furgu /dev/hda6 /media/hda6
<furgu> where are you seeing that its locked Jack12?
<insanekane> Raito: ok, so you have the gnome panel ... that should show in the system tray ..
<gerard> insanekane: sorry, there are some thing in there
<insanekane> gerard: ok, no problem
<elie> when i login and log off and log in another user and then log off my screen turns off and become black and the sound of logg off freeze like tttt
<Raito> insanekane: What should show in the system tray? I don't see skim T_T
<gerard> insanekane: ah no, sorry, it is empty
<insanekane> gerard: now, do 'ls /etc/X11/xinit/xinput.d/' and paste me the results in PM
<insanekane> Raito: well, see, there is Skim (KDE version) and scim-panel (GNOME version) ... only one of those wll startup ... but thats OK ... you should see some extra systray icon
<insanekane> puckman: ok, you need to install im-switch
<elie> any1? when i login and log off and log in another user and then log off my screen turns off and become black and the sound of logg off freeze like tttt
<Raito> insanekane: But the only things on my system tray are the battery, kmix, konversation, klipper, and the KDE waller
<Raito> *wallet
<furgu> <Hawkwind>: you might be able to edit /etc/init.d/syslogd, do man syslogd for the correct flag
<Hawkwind> furgu: Ah ok.  Thanks for that info
<puckman> ah, im-switch
* puckman installs
<Hawkwind> furgu: Wouldn't that be /etc/init.d/sysklogd  actually ?
<insanekane> Raito: ok ...
<insanekane> Raito: ok, kdesu kwrite /etc/scim/global
<Raito> insanekane: So what should I do :?
<Hawkwind> furgu: I ask because I don't seem to have an /etc/init.d/syslogd file
<furgu> thats what I meant Hawkwind, sorry
<Hawkwind> furgu: Ok thanks
<insanekane> Raito: then, edit the "scim-panel-gtk" to read "scim-panel-kde" and the "simple" to "kconfig"
<Raito> insanekane: ok
<Raito> insanekane: should I reboot? or restart X?
<insanekane> wait
<elie> any1? when i login and log off and log in another user and then log off my screen turns off and become black and the sound of logg off freeze like tttt
<svivian> !rdesktop
<ubotu> I know nothing about rdesktop
<insanekane> Raito: you need to check the file ~/.scim/global too
<Ertain> I still can't seem to get my drawing tablet to register stylus movement and pressure correctly.
<svivian> Anyone have tips on improving screen redraws with rdesktop?
<furgu> !tttt
<ubotu> I know nothing about tttt
<furgu> !work
<ubotu> Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<furgu> Heh
* furgu is on irc all day ! working
<elie> any1? when i login and log off and log in another user and then log off my screen turns off and become black and the sound of logg off freeze like tttt,srry if iam annoying lol
<furgu> !black
<ubotu> I know nothing about black
<furgu> !freeze
<Raito> what do I change there insanekane?
<ubotu> I know nothing about freeze
<furgu> !log off
<ubotu> I know nothing about log off
<furgu> elie is this new?
<furgu> !any1
<ubotu> I know nothing about any1
<furgu> !annoying
<ubotu> I know nothing about annoying
<elie> nop after installing ati fglrx with instruciton from ubuntu site
<insanekane> Raito: same as before ... scim-panel-kde and kconfig
<Raito> insanekane: ok
<furgu> elie sorry probably ATI problem, they have bad drivers, I use the "other" guy
<jpatrick> !abuse
<ubotu> If you have been banned it is probably because you have not gone along with what is acceptable behaviour.
<furgu> elie yell and scream about ATI problems someone might help
<Raito> insanekane: Now do I restart X?
<elie> lol
<insanekane> Raito: cd /etc/X11/xinit/xinput.d/
<svivian> elie: the fglrx driver is not very stable at all. I actually wound up swapping out my FireGL for an Nvidia 5500
<svivian> Raito: ctrl-alt-bkspc
<elie> is there an ati linux irc?
<Hawkwind> elie: http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Dapper_Installation_Guide#Method_2:_Generating.2FInstalling_Ubuntu_packages_for_the_8.26.18_drivers_in_Ubuntu_Dapper_Manually
<Hawkwind> elie: Have you read that ?
<Raito> insanekane: What do I do there?
<elie> nop will read it thnx
<insanekane> Raito: ls scim_xim
<svivian> elie: there is an ATI channel, but they weren't much help either
<Hawkwind> elie: Also, here is a comment from someone last night in a channel of mine:  <-(  niki  )->   ah, i need to replace libGL.so.1.2
<Hawkwind> elie: niki had problems with ATI last night.  She followed that link I gave you and did something with libGL.so.1.2
<Raito> scim_xim came up on the line under, a plain ls causes ja_JP, none, scim, scim-anthy, and scim_xim
<insanekane> Raito: ok, do 'sudo cp ./scim_xim ./default'
<Raito> cp: missing destination file operand after `./scim_xim./default'
<Raito> Try `cp --help' for more information.
<insanekane> Raito: there is a space in between ./scim_xim and ./default
<elie> its say: Unfortunately OpenGL seems to be broken for R200 cards (everything below Radeon 9500) in this driver version. This may be fixed by replacing /usr/lib/libGL.so.1.2 with libGL.so.1.2 from the previous driver version (8.24.8).
<Raito> oh >_>
<elie> i have a x800xl lol
<Raito> insanekane: Now the next line just popped up
<insanekane> Raito: next line ?
<Raito> insanekane: nothing just the user@comp:/etc/X11 blahblahblah$
<edneymatias> why my environment variable LANG is set to POSIX? After installing ubuntu it was pretty nice, setted to pt_BR.utf8, but it was changed after installing kubuntu-desktop. indeed the setting is right for the installation user, but it isn't for ldap user. How can i  correct this variable? Can some one help me?
<desarrollo01> #ubuntu-es
<furgu> <edneymatias>: Set the variable in your .bashrc?
<furgu> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<furgu> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<furgu> !en
<ubotu> I know nothing about en
<furgu> 'doh
<edneymatias> furgu: yeah..that's the only way to correct it? and what about the other ldap users? i have to set it for every user?
<jfro> hm, so is there no Xorg for ubuntu/kubuntu that has evdev support?
<jfro> that's available in apt at least
<nooby_god> if I want to remove Ubuntu, because I just installed kubuntu, do I remove ubuntu-desktop or 'Completely Remove' it?
<apokryphos> nooby_god: no, you'll have to remove some type of vital gnome lib, or something
<apokryphos> nooby_god: i.e. sudo apt-get remove libgnome*
<nooby_god> but ubuntu-desktop also has installed a bunch of other programs that I don't use
<MeMySelf> hi, I think I got a problem with the Xorg process, as top shows it taking 7-10% cpu usage when doing nothing
<MeMySelf> I think it should be like 0.2% or so
<jfro> oh nm, think i found it
<MeMySelf> what do you think
<apokryphos> nooby_god: removing libgnome will remove practically everything
<elie_> HawKind: on the site they say:
<elie_> If you suffer from slow 2D speed it might help to set
<elie_> Option		"XaaNoOffscreenPixmaps"
<elie_> in the fglrx section of /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<furgu> edneymatias: man bash says try /etc/bash.bashrc
<elie_> and i cant find the fglrx sexion look at my xorg.conf: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16697
<nooby_god> apokryphos: I still need to use some GNome applications like GIMP, will removing libgnome affect that?
<apokryphos> nooby_god: yes, it'll remove it. I recommend reinstalling the ones you want after
<MeMySelf> could anybody tell me how much cpu does your xorg process take?
<elie_> HawKwind: on the site they say:
<gerard> insanekane:
<furgu> <MeMySelf>: do you have special features like transparency/shadows or anything enabled?
<MeMySelf> I mean when you aren't doing anything, not while moving windows or things like that
<elie_> and i cant find the fglrx sexion look at my xorg.conf: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16697
<gerard> lol, ok, it crashed, so I restarted
<insanekane> hello gerard
<MeMySelf> no that I know furgu
<gerard> insanekane: and now I have a serious problem
<furgu> sorry no idea then
<insanekane> which is ?
<gerard> insanekane: my screen resolution is to big
<MeMySelf> well only the kde menu traslucency but not using the new extensions
<gerard> insanekane: I'm using vmware and I cant access the botttom of my screen to access any of the menus
<gerard> lol
<gerard> insanekane: i can run command, anyone know what the command is for system settings?
<insanekane> gerard: umm ...
<insanekane> gerard: kcontrol
<gerard> insanekane: I get "could not run specified command"
<edneymatias> furgu, thank you, i'll try that! but i didn't figure out where is the difference between installation user and ldap users. Maybe i have to set up something in pam ldap...or the kubuntu installation broke something...'cause other ubuntu machines doesn't act like that even when ldap users log on.
<insanekane> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<insanekane> gerard: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<gerard> insanekane: nothing happens
<gerard> i dont have a terminal btw, just the run box
<MeMySelf> could anyone make a top and show me how much cpu their xorg process take please?
<insanekane> oh rght
<gerard> got it
<Hawkwind> elie_: They mean in the 'Device' section where fglrx is defined
<insanekane> gerard: why dont you run konsole then
<gerard> erm, trying to get my screen resolution down as its bigger than my monitor
<Wes> #kubuntu-es
<apokryphos> gerard: try changing your refresh rate
<MeMySelf> anybody can help?
<johannes__> guys how would i change in my screen resolution in system settings ? it seems that there is just one resolution for me..whould i need the reconfigure xorg thing again?
<apokryphos> johannes__: check the FAQ
<edneymatias> furgu, and what about kdm, why does it set the right locale for installation user? there isn't any local configuration for that user, none i could find!
<MeMySelf> could anyone tell me how much cpu their xorg process take please?
<Wes> Hola alguien que hable o escriba Espaol
<MeMySelf> hola wes
<Wes> Hola que tal
<MeMySelf> que te cuentas
<Wes> de donde eres?
<Hawkwind> MeMySelf: 31243 root      15   0 95856  63m 7696 S    0  6.3  36:29.24 Xorg
<MeMySelf> de corua
<MeMySelf> tu
<Wes> Caracas
<MeMySelf> ok
<Hawkwind> Wes: #Ubuntu-ES
<Wes> un poco lejos verdad
<MeMySelf> jeje
<MeMySelf> pues si
<bombero> Wes: hola
<Hawkwind> Ermmm #Kubuntu-ES actually
<Wes> Hola bombero
<bombero> como estas ?
<Wes> Gracias Hawkwind
<bombero> y cual es tu problema ?
<MeMySelf> eso
<MeMySelf> :D
<Wes> Bien vale, pero aqui parece que no quieren ayudarme
<Wes> me estan corriendo
<pussfeller> did dapper change the way storage devices are handled in some major way
<MeMySelf> y ya que estamos, podrais hacer un top y decirme cuanta cpu chupa vuestro proceso xorg?
<pussfeller> cause they seem to hang and drag more
<Hawkwind> Guys, please take the spanish talk to #Kubuntu-ES and NOT here
<MeMySelf> porque el mo no baja de 7%
<johannes__> apokryphos i did that reconfigure what they say there but in the system settings it doesnt change...hwo can i find out which resolution i am using actually right now?
<bombero> Wes: avces hay que esperar un poco, hasta que aparece persona adequada
<bombero> Wes: pero no creo que no quieren
<apokryphos> johannes__: right-click > configure desktop > display
<puckman> insanekane: thanks for that, resolution back to normal
<Wes> je, si vale
<insanekane> puckman: great
<puckman> insanekane: now where where we?
<Wes> bue.... Esperare o bueno alli les va la pregunta...
<bombero> Wes: ademas hay mas kanales de Ubuntu, creo que tambien uno #ubuntu-es
<bombero> Wes: o algo asi
<MeMySelf> yo ahora estoy en Kubuntu-ES
<MeMySelf> visto el xito que tuve aqui...
<Wes> Ok MeMySelf
<puckman> insanekane: damn, now skim dont want to start at all
<Wes> Bueno me convencieron
<Wes> Gracias
<Wes> Hasta luego
<edneymatias> no one can help me with my language problem?
<Wes> Pero la pregunta no caeria mal, verdad?.... Cual es la extension de los archivos de errores de Inicio
<MeMySelf> pues suelen estar el /var/log
<MeMySelf> espera
<MeMySelf> creo que es concretamente el /var/log/messages
<bombero> Wes: inicio de que ? busca en /var/log  o prueba dmesg
<sir_binary> slackware
<MeMySelf> para errores en Xorg es otro
<bombero> Wes: o te entendi mal ?
<MeMySelf> es /var/log/Xorg.log o algo as
<Wes> No bueno creo que no me supe explicar
<apokryphos> Wes, MeMySelf, bombero: English ONLY in here please.
<apokryphos> I'm sure you know where the Spanish channels are
<MeMySelf> yeah were there's nobody joined in
<MeMySelf> sorry I meant where
<BKaj> I've been to kubuntu.org and the "libtag" pkg sites but can't find one, anyone have a source URL for " libtag_c.so.0 " ?
<apokryphos> MeMySelf: doesn't make a difference, I'm afraid; you will have to continue your discussions in there.
<BKaj> apokryphos: yer all over these linux distrus, aren't ya  :)
<apokryphos> BKaj: it's in the libtagc0 package
<LiNuX_LoVeR_17> Can someone tell me if Automatix Is any good?
<apokryphos> LiNuX_LoVeR_17: automatix is bad
<apokryphos> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is a script that automates installation of some items and has been reported to break your system while doing that, please see http://help.ubuntu.com and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDocumentation instead.
<apokryphos> LiNuX_LoVeR_17: i recommend using easyubuntu instead
<apokryphos> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> EasyUbuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. For help with and discussion of easyubuntu please join #easyubuntu.
<LiNuX_LoVeR_17> Ok
<LiNuX_LoVeR_17> Thanks
<BKaj> yeah  apokryphos, I looked there , but that particular lib file isn't there
<apokryphos> BKaj: http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_contents.pl?word=libtag_c.so.0+&searchmode=searchfiles&case=insensitive&version=dapper&arch=i386
<apokryphos> it is
<Wes> Disculpen... Pero alguien me podria explicar cual es el problema entre un idioma y otro para utilizar estos medio...?
<apokryphos> Wes: I'm sorry, but I'm not going to tell you again.
<apokryphos> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<apokryphos> Wes: only English in here
<Wes> Ok Thanks
<Wes> ja
<KDEfanboy> where are the packages that incorporate the 6/14 KDE security updates? http://dot.kde.org/1150310128/
<BKaj> apokryphos: , I've already installed that pkg and when I call up streamtuner the dialog tells me this file is missing  >libtag_c.so.0
<apokryphos> BKaj: then it's likely looking for it in the wrong place
<apokryphos> BKaj: what's hte output of ls -lh /usr/lib/libtag_c.so.0
<BKaj> it still works but the dialog is annoying
<BKaj> hang on
<apokryphos> KDEfanboy: they're probably already commited, and put into dapper-security
<BKaj> apokryphos: lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 17 2006-06-28 10:02 /usr/lib/libtag_c.so.0 -> libtag_c.so.0.0.0
<apokryphos> BKaj: and ls -lh /usr/lib/libtag_c.so.0.0.0
<BKaj> apokryphos: -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 13K 2006-01-19 11:14 /usr/lib/libtag_c.so.0.0.0
<apokryphos> looks fine
<KDEfanboy> apokryphos: well i have that repository, but adept is showing the last update for kdm being on 6/12
<Yaccina> anyone can help me with kxgenerator?
<apokryphos> as you can see, it's there; the program must be looking for it in a very odd place
<BKaj> ok, well the program runs fine without it anyway :)
<apokryphos> KDEfanboy: perhaps they were commited then, then.
<KDEfanboy> hmm, anyone know where to find the package changelogs?
<v3ctor> the artswrapper one is ok, not setuid root
<apokryphos> KDEfanboy: http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/changelogs/pool/main/k/kdebase/kdebase_3.5.2-0ubuntu27/changelog
<apokryphos> it's there
<KDEfanboy> ah, thanks much
<bennukem> salut
<buddho> salut
<apokryphos> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<bennukem> enfin ,c'est re plutot
<bennukem> j'ai pas de son avec mon kubuntu alors que kde lui fait du bruit
<bennukem> snif
<buddho> ubotu : yep ok
<apokryphos> English only in here please, use the above channels for French discussion.
<buddho> bennukem viens sur kubuntu-fr on en parle
<bennukem> ok
<acesuares> hi all
<sanjay> hello
<acesuares> having problems with lm-sensors on ubuntu-server dapper
<acesuares> MAKEDEV don't work as expected and the error 'No i2c device files found. Use prog/mkdev/mkdev.sh to create them.'
<acesuares> is given by sensors-detect.
<sanjay> can some one tell how to uninstall oracle 10g xe
<h3sp4wn> kubuntu uses udev
<corteum> umm can sumone gimme a hand ....im trying to get a mixer to run on my desktop...i quit kmix and ran command hdspmixer...says opening app ...then it just dissapears ...and its not on my process list
<corteum> were did it go
<acesuares> h3sp4wn: yes I guessed because the i2c-0 to i2c-7u appera in /dev/.static/dev but not in /dev
<acesuares> however, if it's using udev, why does lm-sensors package not work ?
<h3sp4wn> Have you built the kernel modules ?
<acesuares> why do I need to build the kernel modules ?
<acesuares> I mean, apt-get install lm-sensors should do the trick, rioght ??
<acesuares> and by the way, yes, I can modprob i2c-dev
<acesuares> do i need any more kernel modules ?
<acesuares> I also followed http://www.debian-administration.org/articles/327
<acesuares> but that didn't work (because of those missing devices)
<corteum> umm can sumone gimme a hand ....im trying to get a mixer to run on my desktop...i quit kmix and ran command hdspmixer...says opening app ...then it just dissapears ...and its not on my process list ...were did it go
<h3sp4wn> acesuares: Works fine for me
<acesuares> h3sp4wn: really ? do you have ubuntu-server or 'just' ubuntu (desktop) ?
<edu> problems with audio... can't play sounds
<acesuares> becasue I have it running on Dapper Kubuntu (desktop version)
<h3sp4wn> acesuares: kubuntu with bits from debian sid and the udev from edgy
<acesuares> edu: dapper, breezy, wgat version
<edu> acesuares: dapper
<acesuares> h3sp4wn: you're way to advanced for me :-P
<insanekane> hello aseigo
<acesuares> edu: I found this yesterday after a loooong time with no sound: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=152196
<LiNuX_LoVeR_17> How would I set Firefox as my default browser?
<acesuares> LiNuX_LoVeR_17: waht version, kubuntu dapper ???
<LiNuX_LoVeR_17> Ya
<LiNuX_LoVeR_17> dapper
<edu> acesuares: thanks, I'll take a look
<acesuares> LiNuX_LoVeR_17: Kubuntu, yah ? If you don't give correct versions and stuff, it's hard to help
<acesuares> assuming kubuntu: go to System Settings and the KDE Components, there you can fiddle with browser and email
<LiNuX_LoVeR_17> Kubuntu Dapper
<LiNuX_LoVeR_17> Thanks
<LiNuX_LoVeR_17> but one more question
<ninHer> hi all
<acesuares> LiNuX_LoVeR_17:  shoot
<LiNuX_LoVeR_17> acesuares, why would I be in the Kubuntu room if I had anything but Kubuntu? :-)
<bennukem> re
<h3sp4wn> acesuares: When you run sudo sensors-detect - What happens ?
<acesuares> LiNuX_LoVeR_17: I think you'll find that answer in /etc/sysconfig/acesuares/confused-by-many-open-windows=TRUE
<acesuares> heh
<LiNuX_LoVeR_17> lol oh ok
<LiNuX_LoVeR_17> acesuares, ;-) lol
<LiNuX_LoVeR_17> Anyone here play AOE?
<OdyX> anyone using knode successfully here ?
<kronoz> hmm just got my 5 kubuntu cd's mailed to me :)
<Yaccina> anyone knows a good graphical tool for configuring wacom tabletts? :(
<DeadS0ul> there's one built it
<DeadS0ul> in even
<daschu> when i go to the adept updater, the only thing that is available is an update for kdm (X display manager for KDE)... but it says that it is broken... can i remove it to reinstall or is there a way to fix it?
<daschu> when i go to the adept updater, the only thing that is available is an update for kdm (X display manager for KDE)... but it says that it is broken... can i remove it to reinstall or is there a way to fix it?
<daschu> sorry
<daschu> my bad
<Dragoonz> good morning everyone... well almost afternoon... but any rate i'm looking for someone to help me with AD authenication.  I have tried several things with some luck... but i have reinstalled and would like to know the right way to do it
<daschu> any help about fixing kdm (x display manager for KDE)??
<TheHighChild> dashu do you know what package it's interfering with?
<ubuntu> how to make an *.iso from an directory?
<trappist> daschu: try `sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get -f install` in a console
<TheHighChild> he left trappist
<trappist> ubuntu: man mkisofs
<trappist> TheHighChild: oops :)
<acesuares> ubuntu: man mkisofs
<trappist> you tell him acesuares
<acesuares> trappist: you beat me cause I checked it that command really was accessible in dapper :-)
<acesuares> it=if
<ubuntu> acesuares: is it a iso with a dir in it or will evrything inside the dir be on root-level?
<Fiyawerx> !lamp
<ubotu> lamp is a shortcut for Linux-Apache-Mysql-{PHP,Perl,Python}. To setup a LAMP server on Ubuntu, install the packages libapache2-mod-php5, php5-mysql, and mysql-server-5.0. You can also choose 'install a LAMP server' from the server install cd boot menu. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<acesuares> ubuntu: I didn't read the f. manual, but if you do, it might tell you how to achieve such cunning structure.
<acesuares> And it'll also tell you about Rock Ridge, Joliet, Bootable (!) CD's and more and more...
<acesuares> and don't forget that yuou can mount -o loop=/dev/loop/0 /filename.iso /mnt/yourmountediso !
<acesuares> yes yes, iso's are fun !
<Fiyawerx> hey guys anyone familiar with the lamp apps? I did theinstall of apache2, mysql and php4, and after a reboot my network stopped auto connecting
<ubuntu> im here because i didn't understand TFM
<acesuares> ubuntu: if you run X, for intacne KDE with Kubuntu, you can just use K3B which is a cd-burner application (like CDToast and what have you)
<tackat> TFM means  "The Fucking Manual". Does that answer your question?
<acesuares> and from these programs you can make very simple an .iso image wihtout learning about mkisofs and cdrecord and dao and tao etc etc.
<acesuares> tackat: we're getting absurdly hilarious here. :-0
<Hobbsee> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your langage and keep this channel family friendly.
<acesuares> intacne = instance
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: ping
<imbrandon> pong
<acesuares> ubuntu: do you have kubuntu dapper installed ?
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: you might want to watch these guys, and or boot them
<ubuntu> my sys is only bootable from my burner (which contains kubuntu-desktop-cd)
* mode/#kubuntu [+o imbrandon]  by ChanServ
<acesuares> Hobbsee: I would like to know what you mean by 'these guys' and boot them'.
<Hobbsee> acesuares: was referring in particular to tackat, and boot usually refers to either a kick, a ban, or both.
<imbrandon> acesuares, she means to keep an eye on the room to make sure it dosent get out of hand or offtopic and conforms to the CoC
<acesuares> ubuntu: if you have kubuntu running, you can start up K3B and then make an image (of the directory you want to make an image of).
<BoSJo> Hi all. Is there any way to set Konqueror up to have the same look and feel like Total Commander http://www.ghisler.com/picture.htm
<acesuares> Hobbsee: thanks for specification, I took care not to spell out the F in RTFM :-)
<Hobbsee> hehe
<imbrandon> ;)
<imbrandon> RTM works too ;)
<acesuares> imbrandon: thanks for helping keep things non-flamable.
* mode/#kubuntu [-o imbrandon]  by imbrandon
<acesuares> tackat: I guess choose wordings more carefull :-)
<Fiyawerx> anyoen know what would cause kubuntu to not autoload the network on bootup? If i go to the wireless manager under internet and pick my network it connects fine
<acesuares> ubuntu: what do you want to make an iso of ?
<edu> acesuares: bad luck, now I can hear my voice (mic is working), but can't listen audio files
<acesuares> ubuntu: because you need a place to sore the image, that would be on your harddisk, preferably.
<Fiyawerx> and my /etc/network/interfaces seems to be in order
<acesuares> edu: have you speakers connected or headphones ? I assume speakers.
<edu> acesuares: speakers
<acesuares> In the mixer (kmix) there is a slide for 'wave' this is some blue squirrely icon. Let me look if I can find a screenshot for ya.
<ubuntu> acesuares: my /home
<edu> acesuares: I see that blue icon (PCM)
<acesuares> edu: http://kde-apps.org/content/preview.php?preview=1&id=17363&file1=17363-1.png&file2=17363-2.png&file3=17363-3.png&name=KDE+UI+Tweaking&PHPSESSID=490387a6ec2cc2f1ec66166a4106dbb6
<ubuntu> acesuares: k3b: permission denied
<acesuares> (man what a url). Maybe simpler: http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=17363 and then click on the first
<acesuares> picture.
<ubuntu> acesuares: sudo k3b -> crash
<acesuares> why sudo
<acesuares> ubuntu why sudo
<elie> any 1 know how to add a schortcut into the menu?
<acesuares> just use the menu (the 'K' which I shall call Start button).
<dr_willis> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<acesuares> ubuntu: press the Start Button, go to Multimedia, choose K3B (CD & DVD Burning)
<acesuares> !k3b
<ubotu> k3b is a feature-rich and user-friendly burning application for KDE (and, as all KDE applications, works fine on GNOME). For a guide, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/K3BHowto
<ubuntu> acesuares: sudo because k3b tells me: permission denied
<edu> acesuares: ok, the green light is on and the PCM volume level at 100%... what else?
<acesuares> edu: I don't know what else... at least you can hear sound now (through your mic).
<acesuares> edu: you *should* hear something if you played a .wav or .ogg file... Play around for a while you'll suddenly find out why and what, but
<edu> acesuares: yep, I hear sounds through the mic... only that
<acesuares> I can't help more 'cause I don't know so much about this either.
<ubuntu> btw: how to make an iso with k3b?
<edu> acesuares: ok, thanks a lot
<acesuares> edu
<acesuares> edu: what are you using to play music/sounds ??
<acesuares> ubuntu: if you open K3B it telss you permission denied ??
<acesuares> unbuntu: or it tells you to run k3bsetup ??
<ubuntu> no if i add my files it tells me that it has no read permission
<acesuares> ubuntu: http://www.math.hmc.edu/computing/support/burning-cds/
<acesuares> now in the step 'THE CD BURNING PROCESS' just click 'Only Create Image'.
<acesuares> There you are.
<edu> acesuares: cat sound.wav > /dev/dsp, play sound.wav, amarok... it seems to be playing but no sound is heard, everything being apparently fine but hearing no sound!
<acesuares> edu hmmm... but your mic gives you sound -> sound card working.
<dr_willis> edu that sounds like the mixer has the volume muted.
<imbrandon> amarok is alsa and /dev/dsp is oss
<edu> acesuares: that's right
<edu> dr_willis: I know, but it's not
<acesuares> edu: buy an mp3 player or ipod
<Fiyawerx> acesuares: i ahd the same problem, i had to try random jacks, turned out it was outputting through one of my microphone jacks (hp media center pc, so the sound jacks are all over the place)
<acesuares> edu: put those little earphones on your mic
<Fiyawerx> er.. that was for edu i think
<h3sp4wn> Sounds like the speakers are plugged into th wrong place
<acesuares> edu: crank up the volume on you PC and spekaers
<dr_willis> yep - ive seen that as well Fiyawerx
<ubuntu> acesuares: normal k3b has no permission to read normally only ownerreadable files
<acesuares> and voila! another happy customer !
<imbrandon> heya nixternal
<dr_willis> low end sounds cards that have jacks that can be input., or output depending on the driver-settings and whats plugged in.
<nixternal> bah
<dr_willis> What is this sound card anyway?
<Fiyawerx> dr_willis : it's a pain cus my headphones won't reach the back of my pc heh, so i have to run the pc to the stereo then headphones into that
<dr_willis> extension cable? :P
<Fiyawerx> dr_willis : not sure how low end it is, but the "front" panel jacks can be configured for either intput or output, the rear no
<acesuares> ubuntu: you have the jack in the right place since you can hear your mic through the speakers
<h3sp4wn> You lose quality with those cheap extension cables
<edu> acesuares: in fact, when I log in as root, it works fine
<acesuares> ubuntu: you have the Line Jack Sens OFF
<acesuares> edu ahhhh!
<acesuares> edu and now you're telling us...
<edu> aceseuares: but it doesn't when I use another user account
<acesuares> try to look in what groups you are
* myriams is away: Away at the moment
<acesuares> yuou made a new account with that (insert curse) KUser ?
<edu> acesuares: I am member of audio group
<acesuares> edu: still, something must be wrong
<Elie_> how 2 add a shotcut in alacarte?
<acesuares> edu: can you compare a normal user that DOES work with your user ?
<acesuares> you can go terminal and user 'id useraccount'
<h3sp4wn> Elie_: alacarte is for gnome
<acesuares> like 'id ubuntu' and it'll tell you in what groups you are.
<Elie_> k
<edu> acesuares: done
<acesuares> edu: and what's the difference ?
<edu> acesuares: normal users are members of their own group only
<acesuares> then they can't use audio ?
<edu> acesuares: well, I added them to the "audio" group, but no effect
<edu> acesuares: I restarted, but nothing changed
<acesuares> 4(adm),20(dialout),24(cdrom),25(floppy),29(audio),30(dip),44(video),46(plugdev),104(lpadmin),105(scanner),106(admin)
<acesuares> edu: above are the groups my 'main' user is in.
<acesuares> edu: normal users, I don't put them in admin and lpadmin, but the rest yes
<acesuares> edu: i can't understand why KUser doesn't do this more sensible
<Tallia1Kubuntu> somebody here can help me with openoffice?
<acesuares> edu: like give you choice between more type of users.
<Tallia1Kubuntu> every time that i write a formula with the equation editor, the size is locked :|
<acesuares> edu: resume: soundcard ok, alsa/kmix/oss/whatever drivers and deamins are ok
<Tallia1Kubuntu> i don't really like it, is there a way to not use defalt lock on resize for formula objects?
<edu> acesuares: yes... let me explain you a thing
<acesuares> edu: speakers are okay, only problem is permissions. You will be able to sort that out..
<acesuares> edu yes ?
<edu> acesuares: I created manually a group called "admin"
<acesuares> edu: huh ? it's already there in the default install !
<KaoticEvil> well, that was annoying
<sup> Hi... I'm later... What's up whit the admin user?
<edu> acesuares: 'cause install had a problem, and it was no present in the default install
<acesuares> edu: reinstall, then ?
<dr_willis> what admin use ? :P
<edu> acesuares: I created "a posteriori"
<acesuares> edu: I created 'tagliatelli al dente' and various fungi !
<h3sp4wn> edu: If that is the case is the audio group present ?
<h3sp4wn> edu: run - ls -la /dev/audio
<edu> h3sp4wn: yes, it's present
<acesuares> edu: unless you know what you do Iwould consider reinstalling and fix the problem you had during install! bye for now, ace
<h3sp4wn> edu: When you run that command do you get root audio (or root 1031)
<edu> h3sp4wn: crw-rw---- 1 root audio    /dev/audio
<sup> edu: did you try chmod 666 /dev/audio?
<h3sp4wn> edu: cat /etc/group | grep audio
<edu> sup: nope, do you mean rw access for ugo?
<trappist> or, more efficiently, grep audio /etc/group
<sup> edu: yes
<trappist> or getent group audio
<edu> h3sp4wn: all my users are members of "audio"
<sup> edu: sometime, I see this some problem in my distro, and im fix this perm in /dev/audio and work very well....
<sup> edu: sorry... I see this same problem.....
<h3sp4wn> sup: It is past my ability to help you without more information (and I can't spend ages trying to get it) sorry
<h3sp4wn> edu sorry
<edu> sup: it doesn't work
<edu> h3sp4wn: thanks
<sup> edu: can you tell me all your problem... I arrive now and I don't know your complete problem
<om_> amarok keeps displaying HTML code on the bottom left for some reason. i'm running a fresh install of kubuntu. here's a screen shot: http://87.69.69.13/temp/snapshot2.jpg
<sup> edu: What you try to do?
<trappist> om_: I've heard that problem addressed on #amarok, but I don't remember the solution
<om_> thanks trappist.. im there now but nobody is talking
<om_> oh they say they couldnt figure it out
<om_> damn
<trappist> doh
<sup> edu: do you try access /dev/audio or you try use kmix in kubuntu?!?!?
<edu> sup: of course... my sound card is properly detected, I can play audio as root, but my other users can't... it seems to be playing but no sound is heard, everything being apparently fine but hearing no sound! OTH, mic is working and I can hear my voice
<sup> edu: tell me about your hardware...
<Fiyawerx> hmm, anyone know where to manually set specific dns entries? my pc doesn't seem to be resolving anything
* gnomefreak reinstalling kde :(
<v3ctor>  /etc/resolv.conf
<edu> sup: cat sound.wav > /dev/dsp, play sound.wav, amarok... the file is playing but no sound is heard
<furgu> edu: so the mic works as a user, you can hear yourslef, just not other audio?
<v3ctor> ^^ for dns entries
<edu> furgu: right
<furgu> edu: must be a mixer problem...
<trappist> furgu: /etc/hosts
<trappist> gah
<Fiyawerx> resolv.conf : DO NOT EDIT THIS FILE BY HAND -- YOUR CHANGES WILL BE OVERWRITTEN
<trappist> Fiyawerx: /etc/hosts
<furgu> edu: how much have you looked at the mixer?
<Fiyawerx> trappistit worked until i install the LAMP stuff, so i'm not even sure what thats supposed to look like
<trappist> resolv.conf will be clobbered by dhcp
<furgu> edu: try changing all of the sliders
<furgu> edu: sometimes mine look correct but actually are not
<sup> edu: well, did you try use kmix in kde, open the mixer, and open PCM channel in all turn
<gerard> ello
<edu> furgu: I already changed all of the sliders, but nothing happened
<edu> sup: Sound Driver:3.8.1a-980706 (ALSA v1.0.10rc3 emulation code)
<Fiyawerx> anyone know if anything in here (my etc/hosts) would stop dns from resolving?
<Fiyawerx> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16700
<furgu> edu: in kmixer there are little lights under the different outputs/inputs... they should all be *bright* green (not dull green), is that true?
<edu> furgu: yep, all the lights are bright green... ON
<trappist> furgu: is this a vmware installation?
<trappist> dangit I did it again
<furgu> heh trappist
<trappist> Fiyawerx: is this a vmware installation?
<Fiyawerx> i have a feeling it had something to do with mysql or php, i remember one of them popping up a message related to the network but i didn't write it down
<Fiyawerx> trappist: nope, worked fine until i followed the !lamp guide
<edneymatias> hi again!
<sup> edu: sorry in this time, i have to leave this room... I hope you can fix your problem.. bye
<trappist> Fiyawerx: what does your resolv.conf look like
<edneymatias> i'm still in problem...
<furgu> edu: did you move the bottom slider (left/right)?
<Fiyawerx> trappist: not doing dhcp either, have it set static IP so i can forward ports
<edu> furgu: no, I didn't
<Fiyawerx> trappist: resolv.conf is empty, with those lines about not editing it manually
<trappist> Fiyawerx: well that's why you can't resolv anything
<Fiyawerx> trappist: not sure what caused it then, it was working up until today really
<trappist> Fiyawerx: you need an entry like 'nameserver 4.2.2.2" but with the ip of your dns server
<Fiyawerx> in resolv.conf?
<trappist> yes
<Fiyawerx> won't that get overwritten?
<trappist> only by dhcp - it looks like dhcp *tried* to set it up, which is why it says don't edit and why it's empty
<sampan> what's the cli command to change your password?  sudo passwd ...?  every time i change it, it says updated, but ... it doesn't stick -- to do any sudo/kdesu i have to type the OLD password
<Fiyawerx> ahh
<trappist> sampan: just 'passwd'
<Fiyawerx> that's funny, i use 4.2.2.2 as my backup :)
<sampan> doh!  thanks trappist
<edu> furgu: nothing happened
<v3ctor> `sudo passwd` would try to change root passwd
<Fiyawerx> so can i have 2 nameserver lines?
<v3ctor> Fiyawerx: yes
<trappist> Fiyawerx: yes, primary and secondary
<v3ctor> 3 atually
<trappist> as many as you like actually
<trappist> but more than 3 is getting a little ridiculous
<Fiyawerx> do you have to tell it primary/secondary? or just nameserver blah's
<v3ctor> Fiyawerx: no
<sampan> v3ctor  gotcha ... well, i guess i have a root password now -- though what i would ever use it for, i have no idea... is there an easy way to delete it?  or should i just leave it be?
<trappist> oh my bad, 3 is max according to the man page
<v3ctor> just `namserver <ip>`
<edu> furgu: I have 2 mixers, C-Media PCI and VIA 82xxxxxxxx
<Fiyawerx> thanks guys, gonna reboot and hope it sticks, seems to be working tho :)
<Fiyawerx> no idea what fubard it
<v3ctor> sampan: you can just leave it
<BKaj> Can anyone tell me why Mplayer requires root root to install it ...it's there but i can't get access to make the file executable ?
<furgu> edu, if you go to System Settings-> Sound & Multimedia, to the Hardware tab, do you see options in there?
<trappist> Fiyawerx: looks like dhcp tried and failed to set it up
<furgu> BKaj, all programs require root for 'sytem' install
<v3ctor> Fiyawerx: your dhcp server either has no dns info or you got bad data and it ignored it
<furgu> Bkaj, how did you install
<furgu> ?
<sampan> v3ctor  thanks
<v3ctor> sampan: np
<edneymatias> it seems kdm is overriding my LANG variable or isn't reading it at all! always i get logged in my LANG variable is setted to POSIX instead of pt_BR.utf8 as in the terminals....the /etc/environment file is correctly configured...what's going on?
<edu> furgu: I see many options there
<BKaj> I didn't it's in the koq file , must have DL 'd with updates or something
<BKaj> konq
<furgu> <edneymatias>: Did you change /etc/bash.bashrc?
<furgu> edu, is the audio device set to ALSA?
<furgu> edu, Full duplex?
<edneymatias> furgu, yeah yeah...i did it...and it really worked...but i'm still curious about that....
<furgu> edu, under general tab does Test Sounds work?
<edneymatias> furgu, i just found a bug in launchpad...about that...
<ubuntu___> interesting
<furgu> <edneymatias>: my LANG was screwed up too, particularly in konsole, just gotta live with it for now I guess
<trappist> edneymatias: my LANG is set to C in my /etc/profile - but I may have done that myself
<edneymatias> furgu acording to the bug report the problem can be solved by adding a parameter to kdmrc in /etc/kde3/kdm
<edu> furgu: test sounds doesn't work, and the audio device is set to "Autodetect", with full duplex disabled
<edneymatias> furgu, the link https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/kdebase/+bug/48576
<Fiyawerx> hey guys
<Fiyawerx> after a reboot
<Fiyawerx> it rewrote my resolv.conf
<Fiyawerx> oh
<furgu> edu, try setting it to ALSA, apply and test sound
<edneymatias> furgu, the link https://launchpad.net/bugs/48576
<Fiyawerx> it's a symlink, resolv.conf -> /etc/resolvconf/run/resolv.conf
<furgu> edneymatias, not much I can do about it but thanks for the info
<v3ctor> Fiyawerx: did it populate properly this time?
<edu> furgu: the same... no sound is heard
<edneymatias> furgu, i will try that also, but that doesn't answer why things go ok with installation user and not with ldap users....
<furgu> edneymatias, I don't understand, LDAP users get a shell?
<Fiyawerx> v3ctor: nope
<Fiyawerx> v3ctor: after reboot, no resolution
<v3ctor> Fiyawerx: do other systems get dns info correctly?
<trappist> Fiyawerx: what does /etc/network/interfaces look like
<furgu> edu, where do you have the speakers plugged in?  front panel or back panel?  My particular sound driver has a problem, I have to install the headphones into the mic jack of the front panel
<furgu> edu, I would try all the jacks just to make sure it isnt something dumb like that
<edneymatias> furgu, when ldap users log in the kdm the LANG is setted to POSIX ignoring what is in /etc/environment, so programs like openoffice get crazy...
<Fiyawerx> trappist: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16703
<Fiyawerx> v3ctor: yes
<Fiyawerx> v3ctor: i really think something with the mysql install did it
<furgu> edneymatias, sorry I'm being silly, LDAP is just being used to authenticate, but this doesnt happen with local users then?
<edu> furgu: but now I can hear sounds registered by the mic... this is weird
<edneymatias> furgu, when i change to gdm it works fine even if i log in kde...so i thing it's something in kdm...
<v3ctor> Fiyawerx: i had this problem on my laptop at work....everything worked fine except at work
<trappist> Fiyawerx: you've got most of your devices (do you really have all those?) set to use dhcp
<furgu> edu, the driver is made wrong, or the implementation for the chip is silly, the the output goes to the wrong jack, dont ask... I have some Intel sound chip
<edu> furgu: and the user "root" has no audio problems!
<Fiyawerx> trappist: don't use any of them but wireless
<furgu> edu, never mind then if root is ok
<trappist> Fiyawerx: the wlan0 or ath0?
<furgu> edu sorry i forgot
<Fiyawerx> trap: wlan0
<edneymatias> furgu....indeed i have only one local user and it works fine...i will test with anothers local users...
<trappist> Fiyawerx: get rid of eth0, et1, eth2 and ath0 then
<furgu> edneymatias the kdmrc link you sent doesnt work?
<trappist> Fiyawerx: from that file
<edneymatias> i didn't test yet...
<Fiyawerx> trappist: rgr, and then edit resolv.conf? I think I may trying to reinstall mysql first, it was working fine with this exact config until i installed that
<edneymatias> furgu thank you...i will try now...see ya!
<trappist> Fiyawerx: yes
<Fiyawerx> !lamp
<ubotu> lamp is a shortcut for Linux-Apache-Mysql-{PHP,Perl,Python}. To setup a LAMP server on Ubuntu, install the packages libapache2-mod-php5, php5-mysql, and mysql-server-5.0. You can also choose 'install a LAMP server' from the server install cd boot menu. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<furgu> edu, what are permissions on dev/dsp? (ls -al /dev/dsp)
<edu> furgu: please, could you tell me what GID do "lpadmin" and "admin" have?
<furgu> edu, 104 and 106
<h3sp4wn> fiyawerex: I would recommend mod-perl over php
<edu> furgu: well, my lpadmin GID is 106! is this a problem?
<furgu> edu, no it sounds right
<furgu> ls -al /dev/audio
<furgu> crw-rw---- 1 root audio 14, 4 2006-06-21 15:03 /dev/audio
<furgu> edu ^^^
<ChefWill> anyone recommend a good php/html text editor..kate just isnt working for me
<furgu> those are the perms on my dev/dsp
<furgu> too
<trappist> ChefWill: vim
<robotgeek> ChefWill: quanta?
<furgu> and dev/audio edu
<robotgeek> trappist: be friendly to new users :)
<edu> furgu: yes, the same on my dsp
<trappist> robotgeek: I'm being friendly!
<trappist> :)
<furgu> !emacs
<ubotu> Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), vi/vim (terminal-based), terminal based: vi/vim, emacs, nano (user-friendly). HTML/CSS editors: !html; Programming: !code
<furgu> !code
<ubotu> Programming editors/suites: Terminal-based: vi/vim, emacs; KDE: Kate, KDevelop, Quanta+, Umbrello; GNOME: gvim, gedit, eclipse, pida
<furgu> Quanta is so broken
<furgu> I like it, but the visual editor sucks monkey balls
<edu> furgu: crw-rw-rw- 1 root audio  /dev/audio (I changed the perms to 666, but nothing happened)
<furgu> edu, ls -al /dev/snd, same permissions?
<furgu> !html
<ubotu> html is HyperText Markup Language, used to build webpages. Editors in Ubuntu: Bluefish, Quanta+, Screem. For howto on HTML coding, see: http://www.w3schools.com
<edu> furgu: 660 for ugo on all of them
<furgu> No NVU?
<furgu> zomg
<Kreuger> furgu: what about NVU?
<edu> furgu: look, my lpadmin GID is 106, which is your admin GID! is this a problem?
<corteum>  /nick digital_caeser
<furgu> edu, no, like I said it is okay, they are the same
<furgu> Kreuger, Nvu should be listed under !html?
<Fiyawerx> trappist: it's still removing my resolv.conf entries
<Kreuger> what do you mean !html??
<furgu> !html
<ubotu> html is HyperText Markup Language, used to build webpages. Editors in Ubuntu: Bluefish, Quanta+, Screem. For howto on HTML coding, see: http://www.w3schools.com
<edu> furgu: I created the "admin" group manually with GID = 999
<trappist> Fiyawerx: what does your resolv.conf look like now
<Fiyawerx> trappist: same thing as before, # Dynamic resolv.conf(5) file for glibc resolver(3) generated by resolvconf(8)
<Kreuger> Im well aware what html is but what's with the exclamation mark infront of it?
<furgu> edu, admin=106, lpadmin=104
<furgu> edu, you shouldnt futz around with those anyways
<furgu> edu, did you have admin and lpadmin groups?
<furgu> edu, is this a fresh install or upgrade?
<furgu> Kreuger, the bot will tell you things, its all knowing... type !word
<furgu> like:
<furgu> !work
<ubotu> Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<Kreuger> oh
<edu> furgu: my admin=999, lpadmin=106... maybe this has bad effects...
<Kreuger> that what ubotu is then
<furgu> edu fix them, why are you changing them?  bad edu
<furgu> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
<Kreuger> I believe itdoesn't have NVU because Ubuntu doesn't come with it by default
<edu> furgu: sorry, I didn't changed them! look, in my default fresh install, "admin" group was not present...
<furgu> Ubuntu doesnt come with much by default Krueger, esp Quanta+, so thats obviousaly not the reason
<v3ctor> my kubuntu came with nvu by default
<Kreuger> dapper does I think. that's how I got it
<edu> furgu: so, I created "admin" manually with GID 999
<furgu> dapper comes default with Quanta+?
<Kreuger> no I meant NVU
<Kreuger> not installed but in the repos
<Kreuger> and Quanta+ was there too, it was in there for breezy as well
<v3ctor> mine waas installed by default
<furgu> Kreuger, almost everything is in the repos...?
<Kreuger> nvu wasn't when I had breezy
<edu> furgu: I'm gonna change those GIDs
<v3ctor> it is on my dapper box
<v3ctor> hmm
<Kreuger> I remember I had to download the source and I couldn't get it working and when I upgraded to dapper it was in the  repos
<DaSkreech> 2//////////////////////////`
<edu> furgu: please, could you tell me what GID do "crontab" have? (104 in my system)
<robotgeek> anyways, nvu can be installed from the repos :)
<Kreuger> yeah, why's it matter if the bot has it anyway?
<Philip5> i have a little problem with a setting in kde... kubuntu comes by default with a one-click action with the left mouse button but i like the dubble click to activate stuff... wich setting controlls that? i guess its in windows behaviour somewhere?
<edu> please, could you tell me what GID do "crontab" have? (104 in my system)
<Kreuger> Philip5: when you installed did it ask you about keyboard layout? It should've asked if you want KDE or Windows or more (I forget what else)..I'm not positive but that might affect your mouse too
<Philip5> maybe and i think i answered kde in that case
<Fiyawerx> ugh, great, i made a change that sent the prompts for apt-installs to kde, and now im getting errors about it unable to initialize kde frontend during package installs and remvoals
<Philip5> but how do i change it? i keep by habit to dubbel click and it's a bit annoying
<robotgeek> Fiyawerx: sudo dpkg-reconfigure -f Dialog debconf
<Fiyawerx> robotgeek: thanks, no idea why that just stopped working again too
<robotgeek> or sudo apt-get install libqt-perl
<Kreuger> Philip5: look in kcontrol (K menu -> system settings)
<Fiyawerx> all i did was install the LAMP stuffs and all kind of problems pop up, heh
<Kreuger> Philip5: you should see Mouse under Hardware it has the settings there
* DaSkreech hates Kopete
<Fiyawerx> ugh, and im not in the mood for this resolver problem, going to end up just reinstalling the system again
<minsc> Hello, after kubuntu-install, how can i set my screen-res. and refresh-rate?
<Philip5> Kreuger, thanks... there it was... i was looking through all the windows settings and behaviours
<edu> hey people... need some help
<jorge_> wireless placa quem sabe?
<Kreuger> you're welcome
<jorge_> obridado
<Fiyawerx> !lamp
<jorge_> obrigado
<ubotu> lamp is a shortcut for Linux-Apache-Mysql-{PHP,Perl,Python}. To setup a LAMP server on Ubuntu, install the packages libapache2-mod-php5, php5-mysql, and mysql-server-5.0. You can also choose 'install a LAMP server' from the server install cd boot menu. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<Fiyawerx> ubotu says you can install a lamp server from the boot menu, is that not on the dvd?
<Fiyawerx> i've been using the install dvd, maybe thats my problem with stuff
<edu> I wanna know what GIDs have the groups 1xx -> "users", "dchp", "syslog", "klog", "crontab", "ssh", etc.
<furgu> edu, you shouldnt change these GIDs!
<furgu> edu, I am scared for your system
<furgu> edu, if crontab had 104 then your system is proba different than mine
<Fiyawerx> and is there anywhere that details what the "install a server" (doesnt say lamp) option is on the boot dvd
<edu> furgu: I know, but my install crashed and I'm trying to fix my system manually
<h3sp4wn> Fiyawerx: The only cd with that option is the ubuntu-server.iso
<furgu> edu, if your install crashed reinstall, dont try to fix
<edu> furgu: please, do cat /etc/group | grep 10. for me
<furgu> edu, no, no more help until you do a good install
<Fiyawerx> h3sp4wn: the lamp option?
<edu> furgu: I can't reinstall, it crashes always...
<h3sp4wn> Fiyawerx: Yep
<furgu> edu, are you sure your CD and ISO are good?
<Fiyawerx> h3sp4wn: ah ok
<edu> furgu: absolutely
<DaSkreech> edu: Always at the same place?
<Fiyawerx> h3sp4wn: guess i'll have to pay more attention next time to see what it does to my network again
<edu> furgu: kubuntu-i386-alternate.iso or something like that
<furgu> edu, always in the same place?
<furgu> edu, always crash in the same place?
<edu> furgu: yes, always in the same place
<DaSkreech> edu: Where?
<edu> furgu: when installing basic packages, at 86%
<h3sp4wn> Fiyawerx: i think you should just install libapache2-mod-perl2 mysql-server (then you will have what you need)
<furgu> edu, how did you check your ISO?
<edu> furgu: for that reason I skipped some final steps, my system works FINE, I have only this sound problem... nothing important, but I want to fix it
<furgu> edu and CD for that matter?
<edu> furgu: md5sum
<Fiyawerx> h3sp4wn: i followed the instructions in the !lamp link, i do remember it saying something about the network but i was dumb and didn't write it down
<furgu> edu, how about your CD-Rom?  Are you sure that is good?
<h3sp4wn> Fiyawerx: ? edit /etc/network/interfaces
<furgu> edu, there are probably many post-install steps that are not being done
<edu> furgu: I am pretty sure my CD-Rom is good
<Fiyawerx> h3sp4wn: that works fine, dns stopped working
<edu> furgu: maybe, but I made a full upgrade
<h3sp4wn> Fiyawerx: Running a dns server ?
<edu> furgu: with Adept
<h3sp4wn> Running a dist-upgrade with adept could cause problems
<furgu> edu, I would make sure you do a clean install, I can not help any more until you do that.  Adept will not make you have a clean install either.
<DaSkreech> edu: I would press Alt+Ctrl+F1 (or F2 I Forget) and the after the (broken) system is installed just get those packages from the net
<furgu> DaSkreech, what post-install setup does Ubuntu do?
<Fiyawerx> h3sp4wn: sorry, dns _resolution_ stopped
<h3sp4wn> Fiyawerx: Do you use dhcp or static ip ?
<Fiyawerx> static ip
<h3sp4wn> Fiyawerx: edit /etc/resolv.conf
<Fiyawerx> h3sp4wn: i did, and with no interfaces on dhcp, it still gets overwritten every reboot
<Fiyawerx> h3sp4wn: but i never had to do that before, even on static
<edu> DaSkreech: good point, but I did it in my first KDE session after install
<Fiyawerx> h3sp4wn: until i installed the mysql/php/apache stuff
<h3sp4wn> Fiyawerx: I never use packages for apache (Distro's mess with the configuration too much of me)
* DaSkreech burns kopete in effigy
<h3sp4wn> Fiyawerx: I can't understand why any of those packages would affect resolv.conf
<furgu> edu, if I had to guess there are probably some important things happening in which you are missing out on.  I wish you could do a fresh install
<werx> h3sp4wnme either, but thats literally what I did, from a reboot -> follow instructions on !lamp page, -> reboot, no dns resolution anymore
<ariel_> hello folks
<werx> h3sp4wn: i'm going to be re-going through them, and see if i can find what it said about the network
<DaSkreech> Hallo
<h3sp4wn> werx: But if you add nameserver 194.112.32.1 then dns resolution works again ?>
<edu> furgu: yes, I wish that too...
<Fiyawerx> h3sp4wn: yep
<Fiyawerx> h3sp4wn: until i reboot
<ariel_> quick question. The live CD 6.06 which I feel is great finds my HP laptops broadcom wireless card but will not let me configure it. Anyone know how I can fix this?
<edu> furgu: but something goes wrong at 86%
<furgu> edu, can you make a new CD and try a different CD-Rom?
<Travis|linux> I have a question for all of you... I just got a new keyboard (Microsoft Natural Ergonomic Keyboard 4000).. the keyboard itself works fine but it has some special functions I would like to get working.. It has a button for web browser, search, mail, volume, play, and calculator.. how would I get them working??
<edu> furgu: I tried a CD-RW too, and same situation
<h3sp4wn> !debootstrap
<ubotu> I know nothing about debootstrap
<edu> furgu: CD-RW unit, i mean
<furgu> !bootstrap
<ubotu> I know nothing about bootstrap
<Kreuger> !HD DVD
<ubotu> I know nothing about HD DVD
<Kreuger> !blueray
<ubotu> I know nothing about blueray
<Kreuger> !kernel
<ubotu> kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux'). You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<gatekeeper> edu: have you got a problem installing dapper onto your HDD?
<furgu> edu, look at logs in /var/log/installer
<furgu> edu, see anything weird?
<h3sp4wn> !info debootstrap
<ubotu> debootstrap: Bootstrap a basic Debian system. In repository main, is extra. Version 0.3.3.0ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 47 kB, installed size 240 kB
<furgu> !nothing
<ubotu> I know nothing about nothing
<furgu> fucking bots
<Kreuger> !info blue ray
<ubotu> Package blue does not exist in dapper
<Kreuger> aw it has to be ubuntu related?
<Kreuger> !info e-penis
<furgu> !html
<ubotu> Package e-penis does not exist in dapper
<ubotu> html is HyperText Markup Language, used to build webpages. Editors in Ubuntu: Bluefish, Quanta+, Screem. For howto on HTML coding, see: http://www.w3schools.com
<furgu> !e-penis
<ubotu> I know nothing about e-penis
<Kreuger> !css
<ubotu> I know nothing about css
<furgu> !man crontab
<ubotu> I know nothing about man crontab
<Kreuger> !xmms
<furgu> !info crontab
<ubotu> Audio/MP3 Players: amaroK, Audacious, Banshee, Beep-media-player, JuK, quodlibet, Rhythmbox, XMMS ; Video players: Totem, Xine, Mplayer, VLC - also see !codecs
<edu> gatekeeper: yes, it crashed
<ubotu> Package crontab does not exist in dapper
<v3ctor> !no stinking clowns
<ubotu> I know nothing about no stinking clowns
<Kreuger> hahaha
* v3ctor snickers
<h3sp4wn> !info anacron
<ubotu> anacron: a cron-like program that doesn't go by time. In repository main, is optional. Version 2.3-11ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 29 kB, installed size 196 kB
<om_> which repository do i need to add to get the updated amarok?
<Kreuger> !make
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for a pre-built package first!)
<om_> hopefully it will stop crashing..
<Fiyawerx> heh, if the first thing you go into is system-settings -> network settings, and click administer mode, it never prompts you for sudo password after a fresh install
<furgu> HACKER
<Kreuger> om: see here
<Kreuger> http://kubuntu.org/announcements/amarok-1.4.php
<om_> thanks!
<Kreuger> no problem
<gatekeeper> edu: OK step 1 run badblocks, if that is OK run the CD and make it do a self check to make sure everything is OK, I had a bad Maxtor HDD exactly the same problem
<furgu> <Fiyawerx>, maybe ksudo still thinks you are authenticated?
<Kreuger> !kde
<ubotu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the K Desktop Environment. To install from Ubuntu: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop, or see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingKDE for other ways to get KDE
<gatekeeper> furgu: looks as if you are getting a little frustrated :-)
<Kreuger> !frustrated
<ubotu> I know nothing about frustrated
<Kreuger> !boredom'
<ubotu> I know nothing about boredom'
<Kreuger> !dapper
<ubotu> dapper is the 4th and latest release of Ubuntu. Version 6.06 LTS, codename "Dapper Drake"
<om_> should i install amarok 1.4 or 1.4.1beta? is the beta less stable?
<Kreuger> !eft
<ubotu> eft is a newt in its terrestrial stage of development - the release after Dapper will be called Edgy Eft.  For information and pictures of efts/newts, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Newt or try !edgy
<Kreuger> om: no it is not any les stable
<Kreuger> !edgy
<ubotu> edgy is the current development version of Ubuntu. Version 6.10, codename "Edgy Eft"
<Kreuger> om: if you want to be safe, don't go with the beta but I used it no problem
<furgu> !having a lack of sex because I don't experience those desires.
<ubotu> I know nothing about having a lack of sex because I don't experience those desires.
<Kreuger> haha nice
<kronoz> efy should have reiserfs support!
<kronoz> er eft even
<om_> Kreuger: yeah well i wouldnt update except that my 1.3.9 keeps crashing
<Kreuger> shouldn't it be having sex because I don't have experience?
<robotgeek> !botabuse
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots
<Kreuger> !bothater
<ubotu> I know nothing about bothater
<Kreuger> !info bot
<ubotu> Package bot does not exist in dapper
<Kreuger> !bot
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
<robotgeek> Kreuger: you can go and investiage ubotu privately :)
<Kreuger> but Im having fun here :p
<edu> gatekeeper: I'm running badblocks now... did you have sound problems?
<gatekeeper> edu: I have in the past had to turn the sound on with alsamixer, and I have followed the wiki instructions to get amaroK running, apart from that I am pleased to say all is OK
<gatekeeper> edu: do you get any sound if you go to system setting -> sound and press the test sound button?
<edu> gatekeeper: no, I don't
<gatekeeper> edu: you have done that test and it fails?
<edu> gatekeeper: yes, it fails
<edu> gatekeeper: but my soundcard is working, 'cause I can hear my voice throgh the mic
<gatekeeper> edu: and you are sure the sound is turned on (using kmix or alsamixer)?
<edu> gatekeeper: I'm sure
<AppleSux> Anyone know why AmaroK would not play a valid mp3/ogg file - It just displays - playlist finished
<gatekeeper> edu: like furgu says do a fresh install, or at the very least run the Dapper live CD go to system settings -> sound and do a sound test, if it's not picking up your sound card then you need to find out if it is supported
<AppleSux> All other players work just fine
<gatekeeper> AppleSux: codec problem hang on...
<AppleSux> ahhh .. ok.
<robotgeek> AppleSux: libxine-extracodecs?
<edu> gatekeeper: my soundcard is OK, root can play music
<AppleSux> robotgeek 1 sec let me check
<DaSkreech> ok after a few minutes Xorg takes up 100 % of my CPU rendering all my efforts to be productive useless
<robotgeek> DaSkreech: what have you enabled extra?
<DaSkreech> XGL?
<cox377> is there anyway to add fonts to kubuntu?
<robotgeek> DaSkreech: do you have the evil binary drivers installed?
<DaSkreech> fglrx
<AppleSux> robotgeek - yes on the libxine
<DaSkreech> cox377: Go to konqueror and type fonts:/
<AppleSux> robotgeek - all other players work
<AppleSux> robotgeek - using VLC now
<gatekeeper> AppleSux: probable need to install libxine-extracodecs w32codecs have a look at http://www.ehomeupgrade.com/entry/2663/how-to_get_full DON'T BLINDLY do everything it says
<AppleSux> robotgeek - using VLC listening to ogg file right now
<robotgeek> AppleSux: amarok does not play ogg? wth
<robotgeek> !codecs
<ubotu> For lots of multimedia issues this page has the useful information you want: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  see also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - Please use free formats: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<AppleSux> gatekeeper that is for lame ass MS formats
<robotgeek> gatekeeper: please recommend wiki and official documentation first :)
<cox377> daskreech: cheers for that, do i have to log in via root to get new fonts into that folder?
<gatekeeper> robotgeek: ok :-)
<AppleSux> robotgeek - it just says playlist finished on ALL FILES
<robotgeek> AppleSux: hmm, weird.
<AppleSux> yeah
<robotgeek> AppleSux: what engine have you in settings?
<AppleSux> i tried that too
<AppleSux> xine
<AppleSux> xine with output plugin set to auto
<robotgeek> AppleSux: to be honest, i have never seen something like this
<AppleSux> no biggie - i can mess w it later as I have all other media players working
<DaSkreech> robotgeek: Any way to trace the CPU spikes?
<AppleSux> Daskreech - top
<AppleSux> Daskreech - type man top
<DaSkreech> AppleSux: I know what's doing it I want to know why
<DaSkreech> Xorg takes up 100 % of my CPU and just kind of sticks there
<DaSkreech> sometimes drops to 99.98
<AppleSux> Daskreech - are you fully patched?
<DaSkreech> But it also becomes an unkillable process
<DaSkreech> I'm going to try that now
<AppleSux> apt-get update and then apt-get upgrade
<AppleSux> Daskreech - Is that on all websites?
<stallion88> hi everybody
<AppleSux> Daskreech - your performance issues I mean
<AppleSux> hey stallion88
<stallion88> can anybody help me with compiling a game?
<DaSkreech> No It's just random within 10-15 minutes of me logging into X
<DaSkreech> Ok all patched up now
<DaSkreech> stallion88: Sure but I'll probably be popping in and out
<fowlduck> how can i add an application to be run on login to kde?
<stallion88> DaSkreech: no problem:)
<DaSkreech> !autostart
<ubotu> I know nothing about autostart
<robotgeek> fowlduck: add it to your session
<DaSkreech> stallion88: You have b-e?
<fowlduck> robotgeek: yes, and how?
<robotgeek> theres a section in the desktop guide available from the K-menu -> help
<fowlduck> robotgeek: i'm really looking for a graphical way to do that
<robotgeek> fowlduck: yes, there is a grapihical way mentioned
<stallion88> DaSkreech, sorry but what is b-e??
<fowlduck> you can't just tell me?
<AppleSux> fowlduck - go to Systems settings >> Systems services
<DaSkreech> !b-e
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for a pre-built package first!)
<AppleSux> KDE is the best!
<DaSkreech> stallion88: Which Game btw?
<gatekeeper> AppleSux: <quote> For mp3/avi/quicktime/dvd playback support you will need to install libxine-extracodecs package </quote> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Amarok?highlight=%28CategoryDocumentation%29
<stallion88> DaSkreech, sauerbraten
<svivian> Anyone have tips on improving screen redraws with rdesktop?
<AppleSux> gatekeper - i have the libxine-extracodecs and I am not trying to play files that are sh1t apple formats anyhow
<monomaniacpat> Hi guys - having trouble encoding in LAME with KAudioCreator - little help?
<gatekeeper> AppleSux: thought it wouldn't play mp3?
<rideout> svivian: nxclient sometimes gives better preformance
<AppleSux> gatekeeper - it doesnt play anything.  it only says - Playlist finished
<robotgeek> AppleSux: might want to ask in #amarok
<rideout> svivian: also, check out tsclient, it is a frontend to rdesktop and allow you to see all the options and tweak them
<AppleSux> gatekeeper - all other players work just fine
<furgu> !nxclient
<AppleSux> meh
<ubotu> I know nothing about nxclient
<furgu> !info nxclient
<ubotu> Package nxclient does not exist in dapper
<robotgeek> !freenx
<ubotu> freenx is advanced remote desktop technology. For more information and install instructions, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FreeNX
<furgu> !info freenx
<ubotu> Package freenx does not exist in dapper
<robotgeek> its not in the repos
<furgu> Freenx is great, but I took forever for me to setup correctly
<furgu> it*
<h3sp4wn> furgu: Sevas's repository has freenx its pretty easy to setup
<monomaniacpat> when encoding lame it tells me it cannot complete because it doesn't like the genre (americana)
<rideout> that how i did it Sevas is grat
<gatekeeper> AppleSux: I presume you have checked configure amaroK -> Engine?
<furgu> I know I am sure I used a repository to install but still had some strange mysterious issues (evnetually related to permissions but horrible error messages)
<AppleSux> gatekeeper - yes sir.  Any ideas though
<Ertain> Hello everyone.  I'm trying to compile the program kmediafactory and I need the right Qt libraries.  Trouble is, the versions I have in Adept would break my system.  It says it has "Ubuntu3" release but I have "ubuntu6" release.  Any ideas on this one?  I think I need to install libqt3-dev, but as I have said if I installed that one it would break my system.
<robotgeek> Ertain: sudo apt-get install kmediafactory
<gatekeeper> if xine won'y play ball you could try installing the gstreamer stuff, I had a dell where I had to prat around with the engines untill I got it to work
<Ertain> robotgeek: Ah, keen observation.  But that's not the version I want.  In the 0.5.1 version the "add video" option is disabled.  I'm trying to compile it so that I can add video.
<robotgeek> Ertain: sudo apt-get install build-dep kmediafactory
<edu> root account is enabled or disabled by default?
<ChefWill> disabled
<Ertain> Okay, I'll try that, robotkeen.
<Ertain> Er, robotgeek.
<edu> ChefWill: ok, thanks
* Ertain tries the command from robotgeek.
<Ertain> Whelp, that didn't work.
<thomas_> hi@ll
<thomas_> could anybody help me with compiz and xgl?
<robotgeek> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<robotgeek> Ertain: doesnt work meaning?
<Ertain> I tried that command and it didn't work.
<thomas_> i got the error that GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap is not available
<Ertain> I'd sure love to get Xgl working.
<robotgeek> Ertain: meaning what? it would setup your system for compiling kmediafactory. however, you might need to install other versions of libraries
<robotgeek> !compile
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for a pre-built package first!)
<Ertain> No, I mean that I used your exact command and it didn't work.  Said something about "not finding build-dep".  Perhaps the wording is wrong?
<robotgeek> Ertain: sudo apt-get build-dep kmediafactory
<robotgeek> sorry
<Ertain> Right-o then.
* Ertain tries the command.
<edu> how could I change computer workgroup using the GUI?
<Ertain> Didn't work.  The build dependencies could not be satisfied.
<robotgeek> thats odd, do you have the src repos enabled?
<robotgeek> in /etc/apt/sources.list , you would need deb-src
<robotgeek> i think you might need deb-src for universe and multiverse, Ertain
<Ertain> Yep got that.  If it's also worth repeating that I have a version mismatch for libqt3-mt-dev and other packs.
<robotgeek> did you install those on your own?
<Ertain> No, I used Adept. Though I think I used other repositories than the standard ones for Ubuntu.
<rideout> edu: system settings -> sharing -> file shareing - click on adminstrator mode, you can mess around with settings there
<Ademan> anyone here use gdesklets?
<robotgeek> Ertain: cant garauntee your systems amount of borkage :)
<Ertain> I wonder if I can downgrade at least libqt3-mt?
<gnomefreak> Ademan: i think #ubuntu maight have a bigger group using them
<rideout> Ertain: in synaptic you can select any available version
<Ertain> Maybe I should then select the older libqt3-mt with Synaptic?
<rideout> Ertain: that might do it for you
<edu> I wanna change my computer workgroup, how could I do this?
<rideout> Ertain: right click on the package, choose propeties then select the versions tab
<edu> how to share files between Linux and Windows machines the easy way?
<raphink> edu: use samba
<raphink> !samba
<ubotu> samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<raphink> de janeiro
<sotired> I just finished installing kubuntu, and i am more than impressed. However, I have a second hard drive with all my music on it and i a unable to mount it.
<edu> raphink: I'm on it
<edu> raphink: but XP can't see my shared folders
<raphink> ah, too bad
<raphink> I cn't help you on this side
<raphink> I don' thave windows ;)
<edu> raphink: I don't know how to change computer workgroup, either
<raphink> edu: edit /etc/samba/smb.conf
<raphink> or .cf don't remember
<monomaniacpat> Can anyone tell me how to get LAME to encode properly?
<edu> raphink: conf
<raphink> if you can't find how to change the workgroup, I can't do anything for you
<edu> raphink: and how thrugh the GUI?
<edu> raphink:  :D
<sotired> you want to change the workgroup on the window$ machine?
<raphink> edu: maybe through systemsettings > Sharing but I doubt so
<raphink> sotired: what's your filesystem?
<edu> sotired: nope, on the kubuntu machine
<sotired> ntfs
<sotired> on the drive im trying to access
<raphink> sotired: could you convert it to FAT32, using partition magic e.g. ,
<raphink> that would help
<sotired> i just want to pull my music off of it and then wipe it
<sotired> wont i lose my music that way?
<raphink> ah right
<raphink> sotired: I think you can convert your filesystem with partition magic without losing data
<raphink> I _think
<raphink> _
<raphink> haven't tried it, diidn't have the occasion
<monomaniacpat> kaudiocreator fails with LAME claiming it doesn't support the genre (americana)
<raphink> but as I'm sure you're an honnest multimedia consumer, you must have the original CDs with you and must be able to encode them in ogg directly
<raphink> :)
<sotired> i dont think i can use partition magic on this machine
<sotired> ha
<sotired> so there is absolutly no way to mount an ntfs partition?
<raphink> sure there is sotired
<sotired> oh
<raphink> just the same way you mount another partition
<heinkel_111> monomaniacpat: i had same mesg yesterrday..LAME doen not support genre "misc" LOL
<trappist> except it will be read-only
<raphink> sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/yourpartition /your/mounting/point
<edu> do I need to create accounts on my kubuntu machine with same name & password than the windows accounts?
<heinkel_111> i wonder if LAME is really emo?
<sotired> thank you raphink
<rideout> sotired: i have this in my /etc/fstab: /dev/sda2       /mnt/winc       ntfs-fuse    user,noauto,ro,umask=000    0       0
<rideout> of course you need to set up ntfs-fuse
<raphink> rideout: it is a bad idea to use /mnt/winc
<raphink> this doesn't respect the LSB hierarchy standards
<trappist> raphink: why?
<raphink> not that I see anyone respecting it
<trappist> ah.
<sotired> i only need to access it long enough to grab my music and a few backups, then im going to wipe it
<raphink> but I care that it is followed somehow ;)
<raphink> otherwise there's no point in using /media
<furgu> !SWAT
<ubotu> samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<monomaniacpat> heinkel_111: any ideas? I'm just uding the genre specified by CDDB :?
<rideout> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<heinkel_111> monomaniacpat: yeah it is quite easy to work around it unless you are hung up about the genre
<h3sp4wn> furgu: Are you trying to enable swat ? It run's from inetd (which needs to be installed and running)
<monomaniacpat> heinkel_111: OK, what are acceptable genres?
<heinkel_111> monomaniacpat: i think you have a file>edit record option
<furgu> no h3sp4wn, I just saw a message and wanted to see what exactly it is
<heinkel_111> monomaniacpat: just select from drop down menu in there
<heinkel_111> monomaniacpat: can you find it?
<heinkel_111> monomaniacpat: i have norwegian version, maybe some other menu names
<h3sp4wn> furgu: Its the official web interface for samba (Best to just edit smb.conf though its pretty well documented)
<furgu> yah thx h3sp4wn
<BoSJo> All: Trying to use adept, nomatter what i try to get it tells me that it encountered an error and/or it would brake packages?? any ideas
<furgu> BoSJo, try installing with apt-get, does it give any more information?
<furgu> BoSJo, sudo apt-get install <package>
<furgu> BoSJo, from a terminal BTW
<monomaniacpat> heinkel_111: I'll have a look
<BoSJo> furgu: tried that, nothong much happends
<furgu> BoSJo, whats the message?  Please paste
<TheFaction> hello guys
<h3sp4wn> BoSJo: try sudo dpkg -C
<h3sp4wn> BoSJo: Should tell you what packages are broken
<furgu> BoSJo, there is a way to fix dependency errors, apt-get always tells me how to do it
<furgu> --resolve or something
<TheFaction> hey im trying to play my mp3s off my external maxtor. its recognized yet the files wont play
<osh_> Is there an apt equivialent to "rpm -qv *" meaning verify all installed packages on the system.
<robotgeek> osh_: what does verify do?
<BoSJo> h3sp4wn : mfc8420lpr           Brother lpr Printer Definitions
<TheFaction> hey im trying to play my mp3s off my external maxtor. its recognized yet the files wont play
<BoSJo> h3sp4wn: says it's broken
<h3sp4wn> BoSJo: Do you have a brother printer ?
<osh_> robotgeek: checks that the package is installed properly, checks md5 and signature of package, checks if config-files have been changed. Perhaps some more that I don't remember right now.
<BoSJo> h3sp4wn: yes, tried to install it yesterday, no luck
<BoSJo> h3sp4wn: used a .deb
<h3sp4wn> BoSJo: sudo dpkg -P mfc8420lpr
<robotgeek> osh_: apt-get check , maybe. more in man apt-get
<h3sp4wn> BoSJo: You don't want to use debs that aren't made for kubuntu
<BoSJo> h3sp4wn: someone told me it would be ok, guess not :-) it tells me to install before uninstalling
<TheFaction> hey im trying to play my mp3s off my external maxtor. its recognized yet the files wont play
<robotgeek> !codecs
<ubotu> For lots of multimedia issues this page has the useful information you want: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  see also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - Please use free formats: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<h3sp4wn> BoSJo: sudo aptitude purge mfc8420lpr
<phin> hello
<BoSJo> h3sp4wn: same thing, it is in very bad state, should install befor uninstalling
<osh_> robotgeek: no apt-get check from what I can see. I'll have a look in the manpages. Just hoping that someone might know and answer quicker than a manpage.
<BoSJo> h3sp4wn: can't i just remove the print driver from some list somewhere?
<fiyawerx> !firefox
<ubotu> firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins
<h3sp4wn> BoSJo: sudo dpkg --force-remove-reinstreq -P mfc8420lpr
<h3sp4wn> BoSJo: The only way to fix it is thru apt
<TheFaction> ok i found that i need a plugin to play my mp3s
<TheFaction> and i typed in this into the terminal: sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.8-mad yet it didnt install
<Jack1> hi where would i find sth about making grip faster? i read a wiki about dapper but cant find it again, anyone knows?
<furgu> <TheFaction>, how do you know it didn't install?  what errors/messages are you getting?
<fiyawerx> anyone have aproblem where konquerer just seems to stop loading images on a webpage?
<TheFaction> <furgu> i get this :E: Couldn't find package gstreamer0.8-mad
<elie> sup guyz
<lucas> what?
<elie> any1 tried the new ati driverz?
<LeeJunFan> fiyawerx: nope. But I did have such a problem when I had a bad network card in a router.
<fiyawerx> LeeJunFan: seems to work fine in firefox, strange
<lucas> Hello, I speak french!!!
<furgu> <TheFaction>, do "sudo apt-get update" then try install again
<fiyawerx> !source
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<fiyawerx> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<bam_> elie, let us know how it turns out(ru using breezy or dapper?)
<trappist> TheFaction: I think you want gstreamer0.10-mad
<_froud_> Hi, have not installed Kubuntu in a while. Does Kubuntu install Firefox by default or use Konqueror as the default for Web Browser?
<trappist> assuming you're using dapper
<furgu> elie, are you using GL applications?  You might save yourself some heartache and wait awhile if you don't need it...
<fiyawerx> anyone have any issues using source-o-matic?
<TheFaction> <furgu> will i be able to do it on the live cd?
<elie> dapper
<elie> i play openGL games
<lucas> good byee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<furgu> TheFaction, no idea... you are using a live cd for this?  maybe try it... can't hurt
<furgu> elie, what games do you play?
<elie> ut2004 x64+wolfenstein+ss
<furgu> sweet
<elie> just begun with linux yesterday
<edu_> Hi
<TheFaction> <furgu>how do i put up large pieces of text?
<furgu> might consider a different GFX card next time you upgrade, everyone complains about ATI support elie
<furgu> I lost the link TheFaction... what are you trying to put?
<elie> thats y iam asking,i just saw the new ati driverz on ati site
<Wodger> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<furgu> thx Wodger
<Jack1> hi guys amarok suddenly returns no engine can beloaded??
<Wodger> should be in the topic that should be shown depending on your irc client
<edu_> Does anyone knows if xgl is going to support radeon free drivers?
<furgu> guess you could try it elie, I know the ubuntu Nvidia driver doesn't play well with the Nvidia provided driver so it might cause more problems but like I said no experience with ATI
<TheFaction> <furgu> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16710
<rideout> Jack1: are you using xine?
<h3sp4wn> edu: I think it does already - or atleast aiglx definately does
<Jack1> rideout yes first it said it cant find xine, and would use another engine, now it says it finds nothing
<furgu> TheFaction, you need to use sudo
<edu_> aiglx? what's that?
<phin> grrrr, my direct rendering no longer works under i810
<phin> :-(
<furgu> "sudo apt-get ....."
<edu_> sorry, i'm a little noob heheh
<TheFaction> <furgu> i did
<furgu> TheFaction, or you might need to close some graphical package managers like Synaptic
<furgu> or you may be running two apt- things at the same time
<Jack1> furgu is there a fast ripper that doesnt lose quality because of being fast? grip is so slow...
<furgu> Jack1, have you tried Monkey audio?>
<Jack1> furgu ..no worth a try?
<furgu> nevermind... its only windows
<furgu> !lossless
<ubotu> I know nothing about lossless
<TheFaction> <furgu> still doesnt work
<Jack1> furgu i used foobar2000 there
<furgu> Maybe it doesnt work from livecd TheFaction, don't know sorry
<JP_PIALASSE> hello
<elie> It say: POSIX Shared Memory (/dev/shm) support is required for 3D applications,what is psox?
<froud> Does Kubuntu install Firefox by default or must the user install it afterwards?
<furgu> Ever tried oggflac Jack1?
<JP_PIALASSE> you have to install it
<furgu> elie, POSIX is a standard
<furgu> elie, where are you seeing this?
<Jack1> furgu i cannot use ogg (though idlike to) cause of my ipod
<elie> on ati site---->https://a248.e.akamai.net/f/674/9206/0/www2.ati.com/drivers/linux/linux_8.26.18.html#172686
<Wodger> then probably mp3 realisticly
<furgu> elie, shouldnt worry about that yet
<fiyawerx> hmm, anyone else use cipherphunks repositories?
<[TSK] > I've seen Monkey's Audio support for Linux.  It's not Windoze only.
<elie> k thnx
<furgu> elie, ubuntu supports POSIX... should be no problem
<Gentil> bonsoir
<Jack1> guys my amarok says it has noengine...
<furgu> thnks [TSK]  didnt know that
<[TSK] > I'm not sure about using it in Ubuntu, but I have used Monkey's Audio under Mandriva and it plays all my old MA files I copied over from my old Windoze install.
<Gentil> hi
<[TSK] > I haven't tried encoding to MA under Linux yet, but I'm sure I can find a way.
<lyynx> Hello I customize Eterm ,with no buttonbar,but how to save this theme.please help
<furgu> Jack1, have you thought about installing RockBox on your IPod?
* [TSK]  is listening to the new Bond album on Amarok.  Bond - Classified
<Jack1> furgu i had even linux on it.... but i had trouble with gtkpod (with the partitions) though i uninstalled it again..probably no now..too much stress
<elie> what is universe section?
<JP_PIALASSE> i have a problem with amarok : it doesn't play anything , just says the playlist is ended
<furgu> elie, some packages have different licenses so live in different places
<edu_> hey jp_pialasse
<edu_> i think you must install xine-extracodecs
<Jack1> amarok says xine cannot find audio drivers therefore it cannot be loaded, loading void engine instead, but it worked all the day! and now not
<elie> how 2 enable it?
<JP_PIALASSE> edu> thanks i try
<edu_> you must have the multiverse repository activated, too
<[TSK] > JP_PIALASSE: You might want to check your engines and make sure you are using a good one.  Xine is the one I personally prefer.  Might also want to check your collection and make sure that Amarok knows where your music files are found.  May also want to make sure your music is in a format the Xine engine understands.
<elie> how 2 enable it?
<JP_PIALASSE> edu> it is but it doesnt find
<edu_> wait a second
<edu_> well, i can't use adept now, is downloading packages...
<edu_> does you have all the repositories activatee?
<[TSK] > I'm really finding Amarok to be by FAR the best music player/manager I've ever used.  Nothing else even remotely compares...  Even if it doesn't work quite right at first, it's worth the efforts it takes to get it all running right.
<elie> how 2 enable universe section?
<JP_PIALASSE> [TSK] > xine is ok, i just click on the file and it open, it is the same probleme with radio streaming,  i'va tried a lot of mp3 vbr and cbr
<edu_> go to /etc/apt/source.list
<fiyawerx> can i pay someone to go through and re-tag about 16000 mp3s? heh
<edu_> with kate as root
<Jack1> do sudo kedit /etc/fstab and remove the hashmarks at the beginning of the line elie
<furgu> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Packages?action=show&redirect=UniversePackages
<furgu> elie ^^^
<edu_> and uncomment it at the list
<JP_PIALASSE> edu_> it seems all, i hav e added all manually
<Jack1> elie sorry i mean /etc/apt/sources.list
<JP_PIALASSE> already done this morning
<Jack1> what do i do : amarok no engine can be loaded?
<[TSK] > fiyawerx: Heh...  I've finally just finished retagging my MP3s using Amarok.  Every single album I have is all organized and has an album cover image stored in the folder with it.  It's SO NICE to be able to find and play my music when and how I want...  8)
<paolo_> italianiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<[TSK] > It's WAY nice too to be able to stash all my CDs away in the closet and never have to touch them again...  8)
<furgu> !it
<fiyawerx> [TSK] : yeah, most of mine are in ots format, i need to unconvert them all back to mp3
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<furgu> !bs
<ubotu> I know nothing about bs
<fiyawerx> [TSK] : and there's literally about 16500 at last count heh
<elie> so no 1 here has a ati vga card?
<furgu> ATI ATI ATI ATI ATI ATI ATI ATI ATI ATI ATI ATI ATI ATI ATI ATI ATI ATI ATI ATI ATI ATI ATI ATI
<elie> :)
<furgu> HELP ZOMG MY ATI CARD IS MELTING
<elie> what fglrx ru using?
<furgu> who?
<elie> u have ati ,no?
<furgu> I have no stinking ATI
<furgu> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your monitor, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<furgu> I have NVidia
<elie> k
<furgu> sry
<furgu> !universe
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<fiyawerx> i just did the install nvidia-glx via apt-get for mine, worked like a charm
<furgu> I know fiyawerx nvidia is easy we need an atian
<matthew> does anyone have much experience dealing with Kvpnc?
<edu_> JP_PIALASSE, perhaps the package name is another... search for xine and then look for something likce extra codecs
<Jack1> hallo my amarok says: xine was unable to initialize any audio-drivers.
<Jack1> what shall i do?
<edu_> mhhh
<edu_> search in google ubuntu restricted formats
<edu_> and you'll have the howto
<furgu> !edubuntu
<ubotu> Edubuntu is an Ubuntu derivative aimed at schools and educational institutions. For more info, see http://www.edubuntu.org
<furgu> !xubuntu
<ubotu> Xubuntu is Ubuntu with XFCE, for more info, see http://www.xubuntu.org to install from Ubuntu: sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<furgu> XFCE!!!!
<furgu> Or as I like to call it, X-Feces
<h3sp4wn> !e-17
<ubotu> I know nothing about e-17
<h3sp4wn> !e17
<ubotu> Enlightenment (or "E") is a window manager for X, providing a useful, and good looking graphical shell in which to work. E17 is the current development version.
<fiyawerx> oh that reminds me, i want to try xfce
<fiyawerx> if you install the xubuntu-desktop from kubuntu, you can run apps like konversation in xfce right?
<fiyawerx> altho that makes me feel dirty
<furgu> XFCE is great, runs really great over FreeNX
<furgu> fiyawerx, I think you can just install the xfce package
<fiyawerx> furgu: not using freenx anymore, but using nomachins server /client, even kde is running fine over it for me mostly
<fiyawerx> furgu: cept some animations and whatnot
<furgu> freenx + kde = crazy slow for me
<fiyawerx> im connecting to a cable connection, i set the slider down to isdn
<fiyawerx> and everything runs fine
<furgu> fiyawerx, does the nomachines server cost monies?
<fiyawerx> no, the new version is free for 2 simultaneous connections i believe
<furgu> what are the advantages to using it?
<edu> system:/media  --> ERROR KDE device manager is not running
<fiyawerx> and installs extremely easy
<edu> system:/media  --> ERROR KDE device manager is not running... HELP!
<fiyawerx> well, i tried for 2 days to get freenx running with no success, then saw that they release a new server/clients versions i think, tried that and it installed in about 30 seconds up and running
<fiyawerx> i've never successfully used freenx so can't really say
<furgu> oh, yes the freenx can be a pain to install
<furgu> but I already got it working so no big deal
<fiyawerx> yeah, i love it tho, in general
<JP_PIALASSE> edu> i can see it on the repo but it dont find it
<fiyawerx> i might just keep kde for running at home and use xfce for connecting from work maybe
<fiyawerx> will see how much faster it is for me
<fiyawerx> i mean the apps menu and whatnot on kde is almost realtime
<furgu> I think KDE uses some screen transitions which makes it slow
<kronoz> how does the kubuntu bootsplash work? bootsplash.org kernel patch or using something like splashy?
<fiyawerx> if i drag a window around i notice some lag, but other than that nothing
<edu> please, help: system:/media  --> ERROR KDE device manager is not running
<furgu> if it werent for those it would be better
<furgu> edu, PANIX
<kosh> I just use ssh for remote access no speed problems with that
<elie_> which is better,gnom or k?
<fiyawerx> yeah, like the panel bubbles that pop up when you mouseover things were slow, i disabled those
<furgu> thanks kosh, what wonderful advice... so insightful
<fiyawerx> i even had e17 working over it, but it was glitchy
<kosh> ssh -X username@server and you can run whatever you want
<kronoz> elie_: your in a kde distro channel, what do you think....
<kosh> I have been doing that for about 10 years
<furgu> kosh, REALLY??? OMG WOW
<elie_> lol
<furgu> kosh, you forgot -C flag
<furgu> your slow kosh, you are slowwww
<kronoz> elie_: kde becuase qt is much better than gtk
<elie_> what is qt?
<furgu> QTips
<furgu> !qt
<ubotu> qt is the Q toolkit, which forms the base of KDE and a lot of other applications. For the Qt includes, install the libqt3-mt-dev package.
<furgu> !gtk
<ubotu> gtk is the gimp toolkit, which forms the base of Gnome and a lot of other applications
<elie_> i am using dapper 6.06 is it gnom or kde?
<furgu> erm... yeah
<gupta> elie: Is it blue or brown?
<furgu> heh right on gupta... good call
<elie_> brown
<gupta> gnome
<furgu> ewwww.... elie_ is the brown
<elie_> lolk
<fiyawerx> lol
<gupta> i.e ubuntu
<furgu> wrong channel elie_, get the hell out...
* furgu joke
<furgu> if you have a GNOME question ask #ubuntu tho elie_
<kosh> furgu: I have compression in my ssh config
<fiyawerx> i think you need to register to talk in #ubuntu, don't you?
<furgu> good job kosh, good job
<furgu> dont think so... only register to send private message
<furgu> #ubuntu is krazy packed tho
* gupta has finally stareted to LOVE LINUX :)
<furgu> !ubuntu
<ubotu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuHowCome
<fiyawerx> kosh: does that end up running as fast as nomachines client?
<furgu> !#ubuntu
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<MAW_away> anybody installed the new basket?
<furgu> fiyawerx, YES
<fiyawerx> i thought the whole thing about !m was that its faster
<furgu> fiyawerx, if you dont need the WM just use ssh -C -X
<fiyawerx> oh, i like having my desktop :)
<fiyawerx> and im going from windows too
<furgu> use Cygwin then
<furgu> it has problems tho
<fiyawerx> for what?
<furgu> for desktopless X
<fiyawerx> oh, i don't know why I'd want desktopless X
<furgu> tunnel ssh compression shitnitz
<fiyawerx> i like my desktop
<fiyawerx> otherwise i just use SecureCRT to ssh in when i need a console
<furgu> NX clients use Cygwin... I hate NX screws up emacs tho
<fiyawerx> I'm using nxclient for windows
<kosh> you can use the wm even remotely if you want
<furgu> CYGWIN I sed use cygwin
<kosh> I used to use launch it from other unix systems and just have it start x with just a terminal window and then just run startkde
<fiyawerx> eh, im lost, but this works
<kosh> fiyawerx: I never had any slowdowns
<kosh> fiyawerx: however I have always used it on high speed networks
<fiyawerx> yeah, im limited by my cable at home upload rate
<fiyawerx> which is like 50KBps
<furgu> FreeNX is for slower connections kosh, they use trickery
<furgu> some call it magic
<furgu> I say its the devil's work personally
<fiyawerx> yeah, i figured since NX was made for dialup and whatnot it'd work fine over cable
<fiyawerx> and it has so far
<fiyawerx> as for my connection here, Download Speed: 22153 kbps (2769.1 KB/sec transfer rate) Upload Speed: 2903 kbps (362.9 KB/sec transfer rate)
<fiyawerx> i just wish i had that at home, too
<ozmodiar> Hi. It Seems I can't get Konqueror understand that I've selected double-clicking mode in settings for the mouse. And I can't find any settings for that in Konqueror either. Sorry for my english.
<furgu> kosh, freenx also does sound I think
<|lostbyte|> Anyone here using ymessenger ?
<cox377> no
<cox377> is it any good?
<furgu> not me
<furgu> what is it?
<furgu> !ymessenger
<ubotu> I know nothing about ymessenger
<furgu> !info ymessenger
<ubotu> Package ymessenger does not exist in dapper
<furgu> LIES
<|lostbyte|> I have package problem..
<furgu> Package ymessenger does not exist in dapper
<cox377> i dont suppose anyone can help, but i copied the times new roman fonts from a windows box and installed them into the system and the personal drive yet when i try and change in firefox they dont appear to be there
<|lostbyte|> i have it..
<|lostbyte|> lolz
<kronoz> do you mean yahoo messenger...
<JP_PIALASSE> what is the command to install .deb  ?
<|lostbyte|> yes..
<kronoz> JP_PIALASSE: `su` then `dpkg -i nameofdeb.deb`
<JP_PIALASSE> (i use to work with red hat :) )
<JP_PIALASSE> tnaks
<kronoz> JP_PIALASSE: or right click on the file > install kubuntu package (something like then)
<|lostbyte|> it says..
<|lostbyte|> ymessenger: Depends: libgdk-pixbuf2 (>= 0.13.0) but it is not going to be installed
<|lostbyte|>               Depends: libssl0.9.6 but it is not installable
<|lostbyte|>               Depends: xlibs (> 3.3.6) but it is not installable
<furgu> install msttcorefonts,  cox377
<cox377> does anyone here know a command to update open office?
<cox377> furgu: cheers i shall
<furgu> sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade
<GullyFoyle> click on "My .Debs" lmao
<sensei> Why is a lot of packages greyed out in Adept Installer? Like Evolution and libxine-extracodecs ?
<furgu> if there is an update, updates everything cox377
<furgu> cox377, are you using 6.06?
<cox377> "sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade" furgu?
<fiyawerx> furgu: yeah, nx does multimedia
<cox377> i am yeh
<furgu> that will update everything
<furgu> good to do that periodically
<sensei> And all my sources when I do apt-get update returns Ign or "Could not connect", even though I can connect to them and fetch the Packages.gz manually via wget :O
<ozmodiar> Didn't anyone have the solution to my question ^^ (yes i have tried too google). I've would really appreciate it.
<furgu> 6.06 has OO2 which is good, unless you know you need a specific version keep to the 6.06 packages
<furgu> ozmodiar, your question is lost, ask again
<bigBob>  hello
<furgu> oh nevermind
<ozmodiar> Okay.
<ozmodiar> It Seems I can't get Konqueror understand that I've selected double-clicking mode in settings for the mouse. And I can't find any settings for that in Konqueror either. Sorry for my english.
<furgu> ozmodiar, double klick what exactly?
<ozmodiar> On folders..
<JP_PIALASSE> http://fr.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/multiverse/x/xine-extracodecs/libxine-extracodecs_1.1.1+ubuntu1-2_i386.deb was the solution !
<furgu> right-o... 1 sec
<JP_PIALASSE> i don't understand why the apt get don't find it
<GullyFoyle> hey that was my first time using /lastlog in irssi, to see what ozmodiar's q was... kewl
<furgu> !lastlog
<ubotu> I know nothing about lastlog
<furgu> !/lastlog
<ubotu> I know nothing about /lastlog
<furgu> nice
<GullyFoyle> can you set double-click application specific? or is it kde-wide, so to speak?
<sotired> grrr. Anyone here ever have problems streaming music from a windows share using amarok?
<heinkel_111> how does a notebook with AMD Turion 64 and ATI RAdeon Xpreess 200 work under kubuntu?
<furgu> ozmodiar, you tried System Settings -> Mouse?
<heinkel_111> are there drivers for the ATI Radeon Xpress 200?
<cox377> furgu: ahh all i wanted to do was to update to 2.0.2
<ozmodiar> GullyFoyle: uhm, I guess its KDE, but i'm not sure...
<ozmodiar> I'm new too linux.
<furgu> cox377, 2.02 is the version in repos, just do the commands I told you if its not 2.02 already
<GullyFoyle> furgu: i'm using a console client, irssi, for IRC, and /lastlog <string> gives all the msg's with <string> in them
<furgu> <ozmodiar>, Is your screen Brown or Blue?
<Jack1> furgu i get mad amarok cannot start the xine engine!!!
<cox377> cheers
<furgu> yah I figured it out, GullyFoyle thanks
<ozmodiar> Hehe, yes i'm running KDE if that was your question. :)
<sotired> grrr. Anyone here ever have problems streaming music from a windows share using amarok?
<furgu> yes ozmodiar, click on the start menu, go to System Settings
<furgu> in Systems Settings click on Mouse
<furgu> the click the box that says Double-Click to open files and folders
<ozmodiar> Yes, but i've have already done that...
<ozmodiar> And it's not working...
<furgu> and no luck?
<ozmodiar> Nop
<cox377> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<cox377> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<furgu> sorry worked for me dunno
<cox377> fo u know what that means furgu?
<sotired> :(
<furgu> cox377, is another process using the lock?  Are you running a graphical program like KPackage or Synaptic or Adept?
<cox377> there isnt any other adept running
<furgu> cox377, did you use sudo?
<cox377> nah nothings open
<cox377> yeh did sudp
<cox377> sudo
<furgu> dunno...
<noaXess> hi back
<furgu> yur fuct
<cox377> lol
<cox377> :s
<cox377> let me restart kde
<furgu> cox377, there must be something else that locked it
<furgu> pht
<cox377> back
<furgu> Hey!
<furgu> mate
<cox377> this is werid
<furgu> are you from england or australia?
<cox377> when i do sudo its not asking me for my password
<cox377> me/
<cox377> ?
<sotired> im trying to stream music from another machien in my house, i can access the share, view the files, copy them, delete them, but if i try to play them in kaffeine or amarok they crash. Any ideas?
<furgu> yes
<furgu> sudo does that
<cox377> England man
<furgu> its cool like that
<cox377> normally i just do sudo -i
<furgu> aight cool... just across the pond eh
<cox377> haha
<cox377> US>?
<furgu> yah
<cox377> how come u narrowed it down to UK Aus?
<furgu> its the cheers thing
<cox377> haha
<furgu> any luck now?
<qalimas> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16714 -- fresh install of dapper, can anyone help?
<Kadran> hi, does any one know how to convert a *.sunos5 or *.ux11 to *.deb?
<cox377> yeh went through it
<cox377> but it didnt update open office which is strange
<furgu> what version do you have now/
<furgu> ?
<Philip5> qalimas: wrong pathnames
<cox377> 2.0
<qalimas> Philip5: can you help me fix them?
<kronoz> Kadran: i don't think it would work, if the .sunos5 or ux11 was not compiled under a linux kernel
<fiyawerx> anyone know offhand what the startup command for xfce is
<furgu> how can you tell, did you go to Help -> About?
<cox377> lol
<sotired> i prayed to jesus for the answer, but i havent heard back...so maybe u ppl could help me....
<method|> i have a hard drive with a fat 32 partition. Kubuntu is miscalculating this drives free space. Anyone know why?
<Kadran> kronoz: i need to try microsoft internet explorer for linux and the only pakages i have are for solaries or hp-ux and no source code
<cox377> i was being fooled by the start up screen
<cox377> ;)
<method|> it says that it has like 3 gigs of free space when it actually has 20
<furgu> thought so :-)
<furgu> cheers mate
<Philip5> qalimas: add so the urls look like this: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/
<cox377> lol
<kronoz> Kadran: i didn't think they has ever made ie for linux '_' i don't know sorry, try alien maybe
<cox377> where yah from then??
<furgu> I am a Masshole
<noaXess> if i want diasable a cronjob in root's crontab.. i only need to put a # in front of the line, right?
<cox377> masshole?
<furgu> Massachusets
<furgu> bean town
<apokryphos> noaXess: yes
<qalimas> Philip5: They do look like that
<cox377> kadran any chance u can get the IE tab extention for firefox working?
<cox377> cool
<noaXess> apokryphos, you.. thanks.. :)
<qalimas> or all of them?
<Philip5> qalimas: no you don't have /ubuntu
<sotired> im trying to stream music from another machien in my house, i can access the share, view the files, copy them, delete them, but if i try to play them in kaffeine or amarok they crash. Any ideas?
<qalimas> yeah, in my sources.list it does
<Kadran> kronoz: i need any web browser that can view trident layout engine and firefox use gecko so it will not work
<qalimas> unless it needs two ubuntu/
<heinkel_111> sotired...get any errormessages while crashing?
<cox377> I.E tab function for FF?
* myriams_away is back.
<Kadran> cox377: i will try now
<heinkel_111> sotired: did you start from konsole?
<furgu> /usr/share/doc/xfce4/README.Debian @ <fiyawerx>
<sotired> no
<furgu> <kronoz> they made IE for linux
<sotired> i clciked the .mp3 and selected open with amarok
<heinkel_111> :(
<fiyawerx> furgu: found it, it was startxfce4
<qalimas> Philip5: this is a fresh ubuntu install, thats why itsgot me so confused
<furgu> http://www.tatanka.com.br/ies4linux/index-en.html
<furgu> IE4Linux ^^^^
<qalimas> during install, it even told me it couldnt contact the security reps so it commented them out
<heinkel_111> sotired: try starting amaroK from konsole
<sotired> just type amarok?
<heinkel_111> uhm yea or something like that
<heinkel_111> which amarok
<heinkel_111> or
<heinkel_111> which amaroK
<furgu> No IE tabs in FF tho
<furgu> just straight IE
<heinkel_111> i guess should give you the path to the executable
<heinkel_111> if amarok or amaroK does not work straight away
<cox377> whats that furgu?
<furgu> IE4Linux
<Philip5> qalimas: then it's a bit strange
<sotired> whatever one came witht he latest release
<cox377> i just installed the IE Tab on my firefox
<furgu> where?  FF extension?
<D4m4ge> hi
<gupta> I love kubuntu!!  http://h1.ripway.com/chesss/kubuntu-irc.png
<cox377> yeh
<gupta> My first extremely-useful script :)
<D4m4ge> I have a problem with Kmplayer
<D4m4ge> it does not play any type of media
<furgu> IE Tab is not available for Linux.
<furgu> LIARS!!!!!!!!!
<furgu> j/k
<D4m4ge> kaffeine does, and i have all necessary codecs installed
<qalimas> Philip5: Yeah, you're telling me
<sotired> still effing crashes
<qalimas> i notice it only on this machine though, any other it works fine, i can reinstall ubuntu, kubuntu, the ubuntu server, xubuntu, they all do it all the time on this computer
<cox377> yeh, but if you go other versions, clicked on the latest then it installed
<cox377> wheather it works or not is another mater, i'm truing to find a site that doesnt work in firefox yet
<qalimas> its a 32bit install on a 64bit processor, could that be it?
<fiyawerx> wow, xfce does run fast
<fiyawerx> i wish they kept all their icons in their menus separate sometimes tho hehe, now i have a boatload
<sotired> this is driving me  nuts
<furgu> I see me in a PNG!  Thx gupta
<cox377> what u saying furgu? does it check out?
<qalimas> nevermind, i cant take this, ive tried to get help with this for so long, weeks, and it never works out
<furgu> cox377, no IE Tab in linux, Windowz only
<qalimas> i like ubuntu and all, but i just have to go back to arch
<qalimas> thanks anyway Philip5 =)
<cox377> can someone give me a site that doesnt work in FF?
<sotired> i cant think of any
<sotired> goat.cx .....
<sotired> jk
<D4m4ge> does anyone use kmplayer? even in konqueror to play medias?
<furgu> cox377, any site that uses ActiveX?
<gupta> cox377: Try browsing on msn.com , something gotta be broken
<cox377> am i not wrong in saying that active X is installable pluggin for FF?
<furgu> for linux?
<gupta> noway
<cox377> maybe not
<cox377> everything seems to work on the msn site
<cox377> :s
<D4m4ge> am I transparent or what? oO
<cox377> i have d4m4age
<D4m4ge> cox377 you have? kmplayer?
<daschu> when i go to Adept Updater, it tells me that I can't upgrade kdm (X Display manager for KDE) because it is broken... i cannot remove it or anything... any help?
<cox377> mplayer?
<D4m4ge> no, Kmplayer
<cox377> nope
<D4m4ge> i cant understand why it does not work
<D4m4ge> i reinstalled it so many times
<D4m4ge> i have all plugins and codecs to play all type of files
<martin_> hi guys, bit of a problem here, i've just installed XGL and ever since the Display module in system settings refuses to load, any ideas?
<D4m4ge> but it just does not start playing
<gupta> I can't see any man pages. Though they are certainly there on my pc
<furgu> D4m4ge, what is the issue you are experiencing?
<furgu> what is the behavior?
<furgu> D4m4ge, error mesgs?
<D4m4ge> furgu when i try to open a file, or play a media in konqueror, this is what happens :
<D4m4ge> http://www.image-dream.com/image.php?image=784625baac148e392512344014f96167.png&pseudo=anonym
<gupta> Error: no man pages found for tar. see man 7 undocumented for help
<|lostbyte|> gupta, man tar 7
<gupta> same error :(
<furgu> D4m4ge, you have Xine installed?
<D4m4ge> furgu yeah
<gupta> nope now it adds "what manual pages do you want from section 7"
<D4m4ge> here is what happens in the console when i try to play afile : http://pastebin.ca/74256
<|lostbyte|> gupta, sudo apt-get install manpages
<D4m4ge> xine works great in kaffeine
<gupta> |lostbyte|: k , trying..
<kub> can't mount AUDIO CDs -> "wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/hdc"
<D4m4ge> but i would like to be able to launch video files with konqueror's Kmplayer plugin
<D4m4ge> and it does not work :/
<sotired> will amaroK only play local files?
<kub> can't mount AUDIO CDs -> "wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/hdc"
<insanekane> ubotu: tell D4m4ge about RestrictedFormats
<KuLover> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your monitor, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<gupta> |lostbyte|: manpages already instatlled
<insanekane> ubotu: tell D4m4ge about Restricted Formats
<D4m4ge> kmplayer: playingStopped 0x81236d8
<insanekane> !tell D4m4ge about Restricted Formats
<insanekane> !RestrictedFormats
<ubotu> For lots of multimedia issues this page has the useful information you want: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  see also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - Please use free formats: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<furgu> Have you tried AVI, D4m4ge?
<gupta> also This file exists: /usr/share/man/man1/tar.1.gz
<D4m4ge> avi works in kaffeine, but not in kmplayer
<insanekane> gupta: man tar doesnt work ?
<D4m4ge> xvidf, mpeg4...etc
<D4m4ge> -f
<gupta> nope
<insanekane> wierd
<D4m4ge> indeed :)
<insanekane> gupta: does man:/ work in konqueror ?
<|lostbyte|> furgu, man pages are in /usr/share/man/man1/ for tar
<kub> can't mount AUDIO CDs -> "wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/hdc"
<sotired> will amaroK only play local files?
<gupta> |lostbyte|: I removed konquereor
<cox377> furgu, maybe you can help me with one last thing, when ever i hit any of the arrow keys or the nine keys which inc del, end, etc kubuntu tries to take a damn screen shot, can you or anyone else help me to turn screen shot off. I have uninstalled it but now it just opens the screen shot folder instead
<|lostbyte|> gupta, WHAT !
<gupta> aptitude purge krusader
<gupta> aptitude install krusader
<insanekane> kub: try KsCD
<gupta> I mean pirge konqueror
<furgu> cox377, is there an icon for screen shot in the menu bar?
<D4m4ge> I tried so man y times to --reinstall kmplayer and my codec packages
<D4m4ge> many*
<D4m4ge> but it did not help
<insanekane> D4m4ge: haha ... i'm in the very same position as you
<furgu> cox377, far right maybe
<sotired> will amaroK only play local files?
<insanekane> D4m4ge: did the file work in an older version of kubuntu dapper ?
<D4m4ge> insanekane do you get the same error :  kmplayer: playingStopped 0x81236d8
<D4m4ge> ?
<cox377> furgu, nothing mate
<furgu> D4m4ge, try completely removing with Synaptic, that fixed my koffice problem
<D4m4ge> insanekane i had to reinstall a few days ago caus i changed my hard drive
<D4m4ge> but it worked before
<insanekane> D4m4ge: that "error" is normal ... the problem i believe is that the codecs are not being used properly
<kub> insanekane: I can't try KsCD 'cause the audio CD is unmounted
<D4m4ge> furgu i did
<furgu> avi is a resitricted format?
<D4m4ge> ok insanekane
<insanekane> furgu: avi is a container format ... it may contain a restricted format
<|lostbyte|> gupta, have you tar install ?
<cox377> "locate:ksnapshot" furgu, thats the folder it opens
<furgu> cox377, maybe restart x-server (ctrl-alt-backspace) - make sure everything is saved first
<sotired> will amaroK only play local files?
<insanekane> cox377: i think, you want to check khotkeys
<|lostbyte|> sotired, nope ! t lays stream also.
<gupta> |lostbyte|: I can't access any man pages
<kub> insanekane: the CD-rom should be mounted first
<cox377> yeh, this is a general day to day thing furgu
<sotired> mine crashes evertime i try to stream
<cox377> what do you mean insanekane?
<furgu> check hotkeys
<furgu> dunno
<furgu> sorry
<cox377> what does that mean check hotkeys?
<furgu> <insanekane>, where be the hot key?
<|lostbyte|> gupta, in konqueror ?
<|lostbyte|> opps sorry..
<|lostbyte|> gupta, look in /usr/share/man/man1/
<insanekane> cox377: k->system settings->regional and accessibility-><look at all the keyboards stuff>
<gupta> |lostbyte|: That folder is well populated with *.gz files
<kub> can't mount AUDIO CDs -> "wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/hdc"
<cox377> cheers insanekane
<[Nirvana] > kub: something wrong with /etc/fstab
<[Nirvana] > ?
<fiyawerx> furgu: wree you the one that said your using xfce over nx?
<furgu> yah fiyawerx
<insanekane> gupta: k->system settings->regional and accessibility->input actions ... look at the tree in the middle ... you will see "ksnapshot" ... click it, and then select disable on the right
<furgu> <fiyawerx>, let me guess, wrong window size?
<fiyawerx> oh, no its working fine
<kub> [Nirvana] : /dev/hdc        /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 user,noauto     0       0
<furgu> ah ok
<sotired> i guess im never going to get this one solved...
<insanekane> sotired: try try try try again
<fiyawerx> but the #xubuntu channel is quiet, was just wondering if there was really a reason to use it instead of kde on a decent specced system
<zorglu1> kub: iso9660 is for data cd, not audio cd
<fiyawerx> do you still use K apps?
<fiyawerx> like k3b/konversation?
<sotired> i have been
<zorglu1> kub: i didnt follow the whole thing, just doing a remark :)
<kub> zorglu1: sure, but udf is present too
<furgu> fiyawerx, as long as QT and GTK are installed you should be able to run about any KDE/Gnome app
<insanekane> i dont think you have to 'mount' an audio cd to play ...
<kub> insanekane: really?
<fiyawerx> furgu: nod, just wondering what ones you use really
<fiyawerx> furgu: as im pretty new to all of it, im still open for suggestions :)
<fiyawerx> furgu: im not set on one specific app like konversaiton for irc, etc..
<|lostbyte|> gupta, man /usr/share/man/man1/tar.1.gz
<furgu> I just use fxce over freenx because it is snapier
<fiyawerx> but like people were saying k3b is one of the best burners?
<kub> insanekane: I can't choose any CD device from KsCD...
<furgu> use XChat for IRC tho
<fiyawerx> amarok for players, etc..
<wilsone> heh
<insanekane> kub: yeah .. i am playing an audio cd right now ... and it isnt mounted
<gupta> |lostbyte|: That works!!, Thanks a lot
<bobesponja> hey all
<fiyawerx> i dislike the whole multiple installs too, so for instance if im going to like xfce, i'll reinstall my system with xubuntu instead of kubuntu as a base
<|lostbyte|> gupta, some thing wrong with the config file i guess..
<bobesponja> is it possible to mount the kubuntu iso and istall it from there=?
<|lostbyte|> gupta, /etc/manpath.config
<fiyawerx> for no other reason than im ocd about knowign there's stuff on there im not using, heh
<kub> insanekane: I don't know what to do, then
<furgu> <fiyawerx>, dont use k3b or amorok, I am not a cool kid, KDE and XFCE can live side by side they wont fight... its not multiple installs of anything, just choice of WM no worries mate
<gupta> |lostbyte|: ok, I'll check it out, though I don't remmeber modifying it. THanks again
<furgu> I install all WMs, what you think of that huh, wanna mess with me now?>
<|lostbyte|> k
<fiyawerx> furgu: that and i'll need to clean out my menus, because xfce-desktop put like ALL the kde apps all over the place in its menus
<kub> insanekane: I am not happy with the idea of reinstalling the whole system  :(
<furgu> thats why they call it X-Feces yo
<insanekane> kub: i dont think you have to really
<furgu> insanekane, doesnt it 'automount'?
<insanekane> it may be some other problem
<insanekane> furgu: i dont think so
<furgu> it has to mount to access the filesystem
<insanekane> kub: when you insert the audio cd ... do you get a dialog asking what you want to do with it ?
<furgu> maybe not manually
<kub> insanekane: that dialog appeared once yesterday... but never again
<insanekane> kub: well, try it again ..
<insanekane> kub: eject the CDROM and put it in aghain
<kub> insanekane: done, but nothing happens
<furgu> !eject
<ubotu> I know nothing about eject
<furgu> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
<furgu> !tell me about help
<SkrotFFS> Any idea when dapper will get a newer kernel (i need uevent)?
<h3sp4wn> Never
<SkrotFFS> Really?
<furgu> SkrotFFS, probably best to compile your own kernel if you need some newer feature
<furgu> SkrotFFS, you may be waiting awhile
<insanekane> kub: did you diable the dialog ?
<h3sp4wn> SkrotFFS: Until edgy probably
<SkrotFFS> I see :)
<furgu> SkrotFFS, there are some how-tos on the ubuntu forums, pretty easy actually
<kub> insanekane: I am not getting any dialog asking what I wanna do with the CD... I didn't disable that option
<SkrotFFS> I know how to do my own kernel. It's just that the ubuntu-kernel works perfectly (except lacking of uevent)
<h3sp4wn> Is uevent in 2.6.16 or 2.6.17 ?
<insanekane> kub: k->System settings->Storage Media ... then select "Audio CD" in the combo box ... and then in the list box, see if any of the actions has a "(Auto Action)" after its name
<SkrotFFS> 2.6.16
<furgu> SkrotFFS, you may know how to compile on other systems but Ubuntu is special you may need to do it specially for ubuntu
<SkrotFFS> And upwards I'd guess
<furgu> SkrotFFS, I tried to compile the standard way and got foobared
<h3sp4wn> 2.6.16 is pretty easy but 2.6.17 needs a newer udev to work properly
<SkrotFFS> furgu: Okay, let me rephrase: I've compiled my own kernel for kubuntu before :)
<furgu> ok yay
<SkrotFFS> I needed some special stuff for my laptop (acpi+apic stuff)
<SkrotFFS> But now it works great with the default ubuntukernel
<h3sp4wn> I am using http://debian.tu-bs.de/project/kanotix/kernel/kernel-kanotix-current.zip (The source deb with the edgy udev)
<kub> insanekane: any action in the list has a Auto Action
<keyne> I got a little question about kde: when i select an url with the mouse, i would like to have a menu or smth to open it with konqueror
<h3sp4wn> SkrotFFS: The source deb is inside that zip (Has alot of performance related kernel patches and seems pretty stable - not crashed for me)
<insanekane> kub: hunh ?
<keyne> anyone knows how to do that ?
<SkrotFFS> h3sp4wn: neat. I'll check it out later
<kub> insanekane: sorry, there is not Auto Action selected
<cox377> insanekane: your a f**King legend mate.. do u know how sodding irratating it's been without being able to use those keys
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> can someone help me install wine on x64 kubuntu?>
<kub> insanekane: my system doesn't "detect" the audio CD when I put it in, that's why I am not seeing any dialog asking me what to do
<altprsona> hi , im on breezy kubuntu, trying to either upgrade my kopete to the newest vers or install the yahoo messenger, both are driving me nuts.
<|lostbyte|> n0ctuRnaL-fieNd, try ! #winehq
<altprsona> on kopete i have cascading dependency problems, and for the yahoo  messenger i have 1 dependency issue
<|lostbyte|> altprsona, :( ymessenger has dependency problem..
<|lostbyte|> altprsona, allthough there is a way.. but does'nt work for me..
<insanekane> kub: exactly
<insanekane> cox377: i can imagine
<cox377> lol
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> |lostbyte|: i tried , nothing but assholes in that channel
<h3sp4wn> n0ctuRnaL-fieNd: Probably people who could help you though if you phrased your questions correctly
<thomas_> how can i change the symbolic link from gcc from 4.0 to 3.4 ?
<thomas_> someone knows this ?
<fiyawerx> if you install something like xubuntu-desktop and all the packages it installs, can you uninstall them all just as easy? like apt-get remove xubuntu-desktop?
<|lostbyte|> thomas_, ls -l  /usr/bin/gcc
<h3sp4wn> thomas_: Don't bother - just use export CC=/usr/bin/gcc-3.4
<kub> insanekane: is it possible to install Kubuntu from a image stored in a server?
<thomas_> ok thank i will try it
<kub> is it possible to install Kubuntu from a image stored in a server?
<h3sp4wn> thomas_: The rest of your system is built with gcc 4 (mostly or all I don't know) you don't want to change it permanently I don't think
<h3sp4wn> kub: Yes
<|lostbyte|> kub, i think its done throught ssh.
<thomas_> ok thats the reason i couldnt remove the gcc 4.0 package :-) good to know
<ChefWill> kub:
<ChefWill> !netboot
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<kub> how?
<ChefWill> ^^^
<Ertain> My screensaver doesn't seem to work.  It's configured to go off after five minutes of being idle.  I'm using a regular screensaver; it doesn't require OpenGL stuff.  I think it's because I have a program running or processing.  Any clues?
<ChefWill> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/Netboot
<gaz> hello people
<MetaMorfoziS> i need a nice image, with tux and kubuntu logo, anybody have an idea?
<Ertain> !wacom
<ubotu> I know nothing about wacom
<gaz> anyone know a gimp alternative, cso i'm used to working in photoshop and gimp just doesnt do it for me
<kub> booting from the CD? and then?
<zorglu1> gaz: you may try krita... it is simpler than gimp
<h3sp4wn> making the partitions with fdisk and then using dd
<kdefreak> :) its fixed
<ChefWill> krita stinks :P dont even bother
<thomas_> how can i see what version is used when gcc is entered
<ChefWill> gcc --version
<thomas_> yeah
<thomas_> but
<h3sp4wn> thomas_: ./configure respects the CC and CXX environment variables
<thomas_> ok
<h3sp4wn> thomas_: Unless you are using something with gcc hardcoded into the Makefile you would never need to change the symlink (I would just change the Makefile)
<Ertain> !screensaver
<ubotu> I know nothing about screensaver
<ChefWill> Linux bluebook 2.6.15-25-386 #1 PREEMPT Wed Jun 14 11:25:49 UTC 2006 i686 GNU/Linux
<thomas_> ok i have to search for the makefile because this is generated automatic from the install program
<kub> I wanna reinstall Kubuntu but I want to keep all my data, is it possible? and how?
<kub> from a server, if possible
<h3sp4wn> thomas_: If you just do export CC=/usr/bin/gcc-3.4 && CXX=/usr/bin/g++-3.4 (then run ./configure again it should be fine)
<gatekeeper> kub: use tar
<zorglu1> kub, backup your data, reinstall, restore your data
<zorglu1> kub: no magic can be applied
<kub> zorglu1: no, I wanna keep my current configuration
<zorglu1> kub: ok you want to 'reinstall' or just update/upgrade ?
<kub> zorglu1: just a reinstall-repair...
<kub> zorglu1: some things are not working, I wanna repair them
<zorglu1> kub: ok define reinstall
<zorglu1> kub: you have to help us help you :) describe precisely your problems :)
<yur> any one know if we can have kde and at the same time gnom?thnx
<zorglu1> yur, you can
<kub> zorglu1: reinstall = install all packages again, but keeping changes I made until now on my system
<kub> zorglu1: something like that
<kub> zorglu1: windows-reinstall style... :P
<yur> how can ido that,thnx
<zorglu1> kub: why do you want to do that ?
<gatekeeper> yur: you mean installed on the same system ?
<yur> ya
<zorglu1> kub: what do you expect from it ?
<robotgeek> kub: backup ~/
<zorglu1> yur, something like 'sudo apt-get install kde-desktop gnome-desktop'
<robotgeek> kub: also, dpkg --get-selections > packagelist.txt
<gatekeeper> yur: have you installed ubuntu or kubuntu already or neither?
<kub> zorglu1: well, I'm having problems with the audio system, cdrom, smb, etc... nothing important, but annoying (my install crashed)
<yur> ubuntu
<kub> but I don't wanna make a fresh install again
<zorglu1> kub: you should :)
<zorglu1> kub: if your installed crashed, reinstall from scratch
<zorglu1> my advice :)
<gatekeeper> yur: I think it is apt-get install kdesktop hang on while I check...
<kub> zorglu1: :) but I know it will crash again...
<yur> k thnx
<kub> zorglu1: always do
<zorglu1> kub, you should try to fix the why it crash
<kub> zorglu1: impossible to say
<kub> zorglu1: it crash at 86% (installing basic packages)
<gatekeeper> yur: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<zorglu1> kub, ok reburn cd and check them :)
<zorglu1> kub: smell like bad cd from here
<yur> thnx gatekeeper it it D/n now
<kub> zorglu1: that's why I wanna repair the system without making a fresh install
<gatekeeper> yur: your welcome :-)
<zorglu1> kub: my advice is 'it is clearly not a good idea' :)
<kub> zorglu1: not possible, I tried from my CD-RW unit too... same situation
<zorglu1> kub: 25years of computer here, this may give some credibility to my opinino :)
<kub> zorglu1: I don't doubt it, my friend
<kub> zorglu1: but I can do what I can do...
<zorglu1> kub: have you checked the cd you burned ?
<h3sp4wn> zorglu1: Someone else earlier's install also crashed at 86% I don't know whether that would be coincidence
<zorglu1> kub, there are some option for that
<gatekeeper> yur: you might find this usefull: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper
<TheHighChild> off hand, can someone tell me how to redirect my output to /dev/null? for example, all the crap I get when launching kate 'kate &' I would like to redirect to /dev/null. 'kate filename & > /dev/null' doesn't do it for me
<thomas_> I have a problem with my shutdown and I know some other users out there in the net have this problem too
<kub> zorglu1: I checked and it's ok
<zorglu1> h3sp4wn: hmm the 86% seems to say no :(
<h3sp4wn> thomas_: Using fglrx ?
<thomas_> when i want to shutdown my laptop it doesnt shutdown really it only goes to Will now halt and doesnt power of
<thomas_> f
<zorglu1> kub: hmm so i dunno :) sorry i have to do some frag on tremulous
* zorglu1 is passing the client to other on the channel
<zorglu1> kub: good luck :)
<kub> zorglu1: thanks a lot
<kernal> fajita: how are you?
<thomas_> stays at acpi_power_off
<thomas_> but i dont know how to fix this
<gatekeeper> kub: here is a howto to backup and restore your system, but you could modify it just to backup your date then reinstall then restore your data: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=81311
<h3sp4wn> thomas_: If you are using ati 's binary drivers then I would expect that to happen
<kub> gatekeeper: data = programs + configuration of the whole system?
<h3sp4wn> kub: The configuration of the whole system is broken restoring that would be pointless
<yur> gatekeeper,i have another qstion,now it tell me select the desired default display manager: gbm orr kdm
<yur> srry gdm or kdm
<thomas_> that means i have to uninstall the ati drivers ?
<zorglu1> kub: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-76482.html
<thomas_> then i my laptop shutdown correctly
<fiyawerx> !firefox
<ubotu> firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins
<zorglu1> kub: google keyword ubuntu install cd "86%"
<kub> h3sp4wn: you are right...
<yur> gatekeeper,i have another qstion,now it tell me select the desired default display manager: gdm or kdm
<gatekeeper> yur: you select which window manager you want to use, when the login screen appears if you just log in it will use whatever you used last unless you select the other one
<kernal> firefox
<kernal> !firefox
<ubotu> firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins
<yur> k i selected kdm it  is jnstalling :-)
<kernal> !i810
<ubotu> I know nothing about i810
<gatekeeper> yur: doesn't matter which one you select as default, the default one will become which ever one you last used
<yur> k thnx
<yur> k now it finished i just have 2 restar my pc ?
<macd> any recomendations on howto split a mpg to burn on multiple vcds?
<gatekeeper> yur: enjoy :-)
<yur> thnx
<gatekeeper> yur: probable a good idea
<gatekeeper> yur: you may only only need to log out
<gatekeeper> then log back in
<chicken_Fire> hi, I have a problem: gam_server takes 20% cpu after one day uptime... How do I remove it at boot?
#kubuntu 2006-06-29
<crazy_penguin> good night everybody (here is 1 am). sleep well! :)
* MetaMorfoziS goes to eat some csokigolyo
<sabaal> Hello everyone.
<driz> bwello
<sabaal> I've run across what would, at first glance, appear to be a very useful option in the KDE Components > Session Manager menu.
<sabaal> "Restore manually saved session"
<sabaal> Problem is, I have no clue how to manually save a session. :P
<sabaal> Answers? Hints? Arrow, shaped signs? Anyone?
<sabaal> Arrow-shaped, too.
<sabaal> Is anyone on this channel besides driz awake? It's like a ghost town in here.
<Ertain> I know the feeling.
<sabaal> Hahaha.
<Ertain> I'm trying to make my Wacom tablet and screensaver working.
<sabaal> Well, since you're also conscious, might you know how to manually save a session?
<sabaal> Can't help with the tablet. Sorry.
<sabaal> Wow, this channel was so helpful last night...
<sabaal> ...I guess everyone's sleeping in. :P
<sabaal> Well, I'll see if I can find it online. Thanks anyway.
<Kr4t05> sabaal, one second, I'll look it up.
<sabaal> Oh, alright.
<TheHighChild> sabaal: Or we have no idea how to save sessions ;)
<sabaal> 'Salright.
<sabaal> I've just made this place my first resource.
<sabaal> Since it's usually faster. :P
<zblach> any audiophiles around?
<sabaal> *Shrug.* What's an audiophile?
<zblach> good/like music
<sabaal> All I listen to is movie/video game soundtracks. :P
<h3sp4wn> zblach: What do you mean ?
<Kr4t05> Someone who is obsessed with the quality of their music.
<zblach> Kr4t05: quality in both contextx
<zblach> **ts
<Kr4t05> audiophiles are the type of people who love high-bitrate and high-end audio hardware.
<h3sp4wn> zblach: I am one if you mean I have expensive active monitors and an m-audio soundcard and balanced leads
<zblach> not that I can affort high-end hardware, but ...
<zblach> whatever, i like music, but i'm running into some difficulties
<Kr4t05> I have a nice 2.1 system that I got for Christmas.
<TheHighChild> sounds sucks in linux. I've never gotten anything to sound as good as on other OS's
<Kr4t05> I <3 I-Trigue
<zblach> my troubles lie with the .mpc file format
<Kr4t05> TheHighChild, you're soundcard just isn't supported as well.
<h3sp4wn> I don't know anything about that
<sabaal> I've never heard of .mpc.
<zblach> musepack
<Kr4t05> My audio sounds just as good as Windows.
<sabaal> Mine sounds better.
<h3sp4wn> My soundcard sounds as good as in any os (once artsd is disabled)
<sabaal> Seeing as how Turtle Beach's drivers hate Windows XP. :P
<zblach> Kr4t05: the goal is not to be 'as good as' windows
<Kr4t05> Better?
<D4m4ge> bye all
<zblach> it's like "I can run better and farther than a three year old"
<sabaal> Seeya.
<Kr4t05> lol
<h3sp4wn> I think asio works well and alot easier to get right than jackd
<zblach> i can, but 'big deal'?
<zblach> not really.
<Kr4t05> Heh
<Kr4t05> I know.
<Kr4t05> np: Nobuo Uematsu - The Chase of Highway [0:06/4:34] 
<Kr4t05> Er,,
<sabaal> YES!
<h3sp4wn> zblach: Do you know about jackd ?
<zblach> final fantasy, right?
<Kr4t05> My bad
<zblach> jackd?
<Kr4t05> zblach, yeah
<sabaal> *Sings along.*
<zblach> the jack audio daemon?
<h3sp4wn> yes
<Kr4t05> Advent Children
<zblach> i only know the name
<sabaal> Daah nah, de na nah nah, de nah nah nah, de nah nah naah...
<Kr4t05> I should install gnump3d
<Kr4t05> ?
<sabaal> Best soundtreack ever. :D
<zblach> i didn't really like advent children. i would've preferred a remake of the game
<Kr4t05> !keyboard
<ubotu> Keyboard shortcuts can be set in system->preferences->keyboard shortcuts (Gnome) or "input actions" in Kcontrol (KDE). If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try keytouch - http://keytouch.sourceforge.net
<sabaal> They're going to do one.
<sabaal> You know it. All their comments are leading up to an announcement.
<zblach> sabaal: they've said that for years
<Kr4t05> Is keytouch in the repos?
<sabaal> I just hope it's multiplatform. I won't pay for a PS3.
<Kr4t05> sabaal, 360 or Wii?
<ChefWill> i want nintendo wi :D
<sabaal> Probably both for me.
<h3sp4wn> I do also (only games I like are old arcade games and snes games)
<sabaal> Definitely a Wii. 360 to pick up the slack for old-style games.
<Kr4t05> Just so you can see your mom's face when you tell her you're going to play with your Wii.
<Ertain> I want a Wii too.
<sabaal> Haha.
<Ertain> I hope Square-Enix will put all of their old SNES games on the virtual console.
<sabaal> "My Wii's smaller than yours. And yours overheats." <-After a mid-gen remodel.
<zblach> play 'metal gear trouser' on your wii
<h3sp4wn> Ertain: I have most of those on cartridge (The US released ones anyway - Imported them to the UK none got released here hardly at all)
<zblach> play as 'trouser snake'
<sabaal> Bahahaha!
<sabaal> "I spent all day playing with my Wii. By the time I was done, it had almost melted."
<Kr4t05> XD
<sabaal> I could do this all day. :P
<Kr4t05> Perhaps this should go to #*-offtopic?
<sabaal> Nah, I'm done.
<Tallia1Kubuntu> what's emerge?
<zblach> now, back to music. mpc -> mp3. anyone have any ideas?
<h3sp4wn> gentoo's python piece of junk
<crimsun> nah, it's an excellent distro regardless of one's opinion kthx.
<h3sp4wn> I just don't like python
<h3sp4wn> Too much typing
<sabaal> Well, I'd better be off. Games don't make themselves, and socialization is too distracting.
<sabaal> Seeya.
<Kr4t05> Later. :P
<Tallia1Kubuntu> h3sp4wn: that was for me?
<Kr4t05> Firefox keeps gagging on me. :<
<h3sp4wn> Tallia1Kubuntu: Thats what it is yes
<Kr4t05> np: Nobuo Uematsu - One Winged Angel (FFVII AC Version) [0:11/6:07] 
<Kr4t05> :#
<Kr4t05> :3
<zblach> Kr4t05: you know the battle victory music?
<Kr4t05> Yeah
<zblach> think you can find me a midi of it>?
<Kr4t05> bitpim-ing it to your cell?
<zblach> absolutely
<Kr4t05> lmao
<Kr4t05> Sure.
<Kr4t05> Any particular mix?
<Kr4t05> FFIX, FFVII?
<zblach> VII
<linuxmonkey> anyone here know how to map widows key to bring up the kde menu
<Kr4t05> Gotcha
<Kr4t05> !keytouch
<ubotu> Keyboard shortcuts can be set in system->preferences->keyboard shortcuts (Gnome) or "input actions" in Kcontrol (KDE). If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try keytouch - http://keytouch.sourceforge.net
<sylow> hey, I'm trying to setup a dual boot system. what mount point should I use for kubuntu? (windows points to /media/sda1)
<linuxmonkey> Kr4t05: i am not using keytouch
<h3sp4wn> Tallia1Kubuntu: Maybe my opinion of gentoo is not representative however their uclibc stage (which is the only thing I have tried to use of there's recently) is highly borked
<Kr4t05> zblach: http://www.ffshrine.org/ff7/ff7/ff7-1-11-fanfare.mid
<omeow> Is it hard to make packages for Kubuntu?
<zblach> very nice
<h3sp4wn> omeow: Not very hard - Read the debian packaging guide
<Kr4t05> KDE hates me. ><
<omeow> h3sp4wn: I suppose it's not possible to convert a suse package into a debian package?
<omeow> There's this thing I'd love to try out; http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=40586
<omeow> But there are only suse packages.
<Kr4t05> !tell omeow about alien
<tackat> Kr4t05: It doesn't hate you. That's just the special way it tries to show its love to you ;-)
<omeow> Thanks Kr4t05, that confirms what I already pretty much knew. ;)
<Kr4t05> tacket, randomly barfing in my face?
<h3sp4wn> Kr4t05: His system will really mess up if he does that
<Kr4t05> Ah, ok
<h3sp4wn> Its patches for qt kdelibs and kdebase
<h3sp4wn> and at version 0.1
<scott_> does flash player 8 not exist for linux yet?
<crimsun> scott_: no, and it won't.
<scott_> crimsun: just googled and apaprantly they are skipping 8 for linux and going directly onto 8.5
<crimsun> (I know)
<scott_> sucks, caus sum websites i regularly use requrie flash 8
<scott_> :(
<omeow> h3sp4wn: I know. But it sounds like something that should have been in KDE from version 1. =P
<h3sp4wn> omeow: You could add the patches yourself (with dpatch stuff like that is quite easy)
<omeow> I rathern not break stuff.
<larson9999> is there a simple answer to this question?  what should the fstab entry for a cd-rw drive that i want to let anyone mount and read/write look like?
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> i guess im missing more stuff because i get the same error when sudo make install
<heinrich> hi all
<heinrich> i want to use latex on kubuntu?
<heinrich> where do i get it ?
<heinrich> and i need some editor for it
<Kr4t05> great
<Kr4t05> Kicker just crashed
<Kr4t05> ><
<Kr4t05> OK.
<Kr4t05> Scaling back my CPU...
<korozion> Anyone had issues with amarok, kaffiene, etc 'skipping' when playing music?
<elie> libogg.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<elie> how do i get libogg.so.0?
<edu> smb client doesn't work... it was working a few hours ago
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> is there a gui app i can use to test the cpu overclock stability ???
<KuLover> What does it mean when I try to sudo and it says that sudoers is in 0660 and should be in 0440?
<edu> KuLover: it's about perms
<edu> KuLover: try this -> chmod 440 /etc/sudoers
<edu> smb client doesn't work... it was working a few hours ago
<elie> any1 kan help with this---->http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16720
<edu> how could I reinstall Kubuntu through a server?
<edu> how could I reinstall Kubuntu via network?
<Kyral> uhh
<h3sp4wn> Try using the netboot/mini.iso
<Kyral> normal NetInstall?
<edu> Kyral: yes, normal net install
<Kyral> Netinstalls rock if you have broadband (and who doesn't)
<Kyral> edu: I meant that use a normal netinst :P
<edu> h3sp4wn: mini.iso? what's that?
<h3sp4wn> Its for booting an installation and installing over the network
<h3sp4wn> (its a cd which is about 7mb)
<edu> Kyral: look, I have Kubuntu installed... and now I wanna reinstall the whole system but from here, I don't wanna boot from the CD...
<Kyral> ...edu you kinda need to
<edu> h3sp4wn: ok, and is it possible to do that from my Desktop?
<edu> h3sp4wn: I don't wanna reboot...
<h3sp4wn> I don't think so easily
<Kyral> yet you wanna reinstall the system...
* Kyral has his mind boggled
<macconline> hi... (my english is bad)
<edu> h3sp4wn: for example, Live-CD has a install program for KDE... something like that
<Kyral> edu it still requires a reboot in the end!
<h3sp4wn> And the installation messes up often
<macconline> any that know of process Xorg???
<elie> any1 kan help with this---->http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16720
<edu> Kyral: well, it doesn't matter if it is in the end
<Kyral> macconline: you mean the X-Server?
<macconline> kubuntu... Xorg process
<Kyral> yes
<Kyral> that represents the GUI
<macconline> Kyral: Xorg use 52% of RAM,,,,
<word_>  is there a way to have a katapult-type search in the k menu?
<Kyral> macconline: and how much ram do you have?
<macconline> 768
<Kyral> ..I think yousa need a driver
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> is there a gui app i can use to test the cpu overclock stability ???
<Kyral> n0ctuRnaL-fieNd: best test for O/C Stability is memtest or prime95
<macconline> Kyral: a driver?
<Kyral> neither are GUI :P
<h3sp4wn> lm-sensors may be useful
<Kyral> macconline: yah, like the ATI and NVidia drivers
<macconline> i have nvidia drivers
<Tallia1Kubuntu> hey guys, isn't there a way to equalize the volume of the knotification sound? i use to leave the system sound to 100% otherwise multimedia players sound is too low.. but when i receive a notification... HOLY SHIT!! my ear is blown off
<Tallia1Kubuntu> my ears*
<Tallia1Kubuntu> are*
<Tallia1Kubuntu> :_D
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> Kyral: i didnt know prime95 works on linux . thanks
<Kyral> n0ctuRnaL-fieNd: its not Prime95 exactly
<Kyral> n0ctuRnaL-fieNd: Google for "The Great Mersenne(sp?) Prime Number Search"
<Kyral> the program they provide has a torture test mode akin to Prime95
<elie> any1 kan help with this---->http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16720
<macconline> Kyral: sorry, but i don know repair this
<Kyral> macconline: reboot?
<macconline> yes... before % cpu after % of RAM
<macconline> Kyral: yesterday CPU 50% and MEM 8% --- today CUP 8% and RAM 52%
<Kyral> macconline: sounds like you are looking at something wrong
<macconline> Kyral: ok, but how i see that??
<Kyral> macconline: open a terminal and run free
<macconline> what have i see??? (sorry my english)
<sotired> ok i figured out why amarok wont play anything on a samba share
<Kyral> look at the middle line (+/- buffers/cache)
<sotired> but now i need to figure out how to mount a folder in a samba share
<sotired> :(
<h3sp4wn> sotired: It will if its mounted with mount -t smbfs
<sotired> so what would the full command be? mount -t <folder name> <mount point> ?
<sotired> sorry.,..first day using kubuntu
<elie> any1 kan help with this---->http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16720
<Kyral> Easy you don't have libogg :P
<sotired> thats not it
<Kyral> sotired: I was talking to elie :P
<sotired> im not trying to play .ogg
<sotired> oh
<sotired> im sorry
<Kyral> sokay
<Kyral> I should have prefaced
<sotired> sorry if i sound partially retrded, but what do i have to do to mount that folder?
<sotired> ?
<sotired> does anyone know how i would go about mounting a smaba shared folder?
<sotired> samba even
<sotired> :(
<edu> sotired: K Menu -> System Settings -> Sharing
<h3sp4wn>  mount -t smbfs -o username=Administrator,password=Password //server/c$ /mnt/samba
<elie> i already have liogg and it still same
<elie> i already have libogg and it still same
<omeow> Does anyone know what the name of the mozilla binary is? Is it just mozilla or mozilla-bin?
<omeow> (or both?)
<erov> mozilla-bin with a symbolic link named "mozilla", i believe
<h3sp4wn> You should start it with mozilla
<h3sp4wn> mozilla is a shell script which starts mozilla-bin (I think)
<macconline> Kyral: i run free y the swap is full
<omeow> Ah ok, thanks.
<prince> hey
<sotired> didnt work :(
<elie> i already have libogg and it still say:  error while loading shared libraries: libogg.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<Kyral> macconline: I dunno I don't know what you have been running
<sotired> h3sp4n:thanks for the help...i think im getting somwhere...but it still isnt working
<macconline> Kyral: sorry... the last message i don see
<prince> join channel #desktop_linux_htc
<Kyral> macconline: I dunno I don't know what you have been running
<elie> i already have libogg and it still say:  error while loading shared libraries: libogg.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<sotired> @h3sp4n: i keep getting an access denied
<Kyral> elie: sorry I don't really know them
<Kyral> then even
<sotired> but there is no pword...i can acces the share with konqeurer no problem
<v0taguz> i cant COpy a file of mi cdrom  =S this show me this error
<v0taguz> /media/cdrom0/MPEGAV# cp AVSEQ01.DAT /home/votaguz/
<v0taguz> cp: reading `AVSEQ01.DAT': Input/output error
<v0taguz> anybody help me
<elie> thnx anyway
<edu> odd problem, smb://winXP was working perfectly but not any more...
<v0taguz> anybody help me
<elknof1> hi everybody...  sorry can someone tell me the command that showsme wheter tha DMA is working or no??
<Kr4t05> !dma
<ubotu> dma is Direct Memory Access/Addressing.  It makes hard disks run faster,  see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DMA
<edu> problem, smb://winXP was working perfectly but not any more...
<v0taguz> ubotu: whith me ??
<sotired> would mounting be the linux equivlant of mapping a network drive...in my case?
<sotired> either way...i got it
<sotired> thnx
<erov> beer thirty.. ahh
<KaoticEvil> hey all :)
<KaoticEvil> anyone familiar with wine?
<sotired> i like red...
<sotired> sorry
<KaoticEvil> lol
<sotired> i had too
<KaoticEvil> i know
<erov> whats the Q Kaotic.. i use it from time to time
<KaoticEvil> i know its something simple, and im sure i can do it... i just dont recall how..
<KaoticEvil> i need to get Wine to report itself as Windows 9x
<KaoticEvil> instead of an NT based *doze
<erov> run 'winecfg'
<KaoticEvil> thats it
<erov> np
<KaoticEvil> thanks :d
* KaoticEvil wanders off to try NFS3 on linux
<elie> damn i keep getting:
<elie> Cannot open display "default display"
<elie> ./ssam_lnx: error while loading shared libraries: libogg.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<elie> ERROR: ld.so: object './libvorbis.so' from LD_PRELOAD cannot be preloaded: ignored.
<elie> Cannot open display "default display"
<edu> do you know how the hostname SERVER can be associated with its IP?
<KaoticEvil> w00t!! for the first time, im getting wine to install an application!!
<edu> ping NETBIOS_HOSTNAME does not work... solution?
<Ademan> anyone here used gparted to partition raid drives?
<edu> ping HOST_IP works fine...
<elie> any 1 can hel with this plz------>http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16727
<edu> !netbios
<ubotu> I know nothing about netbios
<edu> !dns
<ubotu> I know nothing about dns
<edu> !hostname
<ubotu> Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname  and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that /etc/hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly
<bimberi> edu: entry in /etc/hosts ?
<edu> bimberi: ok, thanks...
<elie> any 1 can hel with this plz------>http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16727
<bimberi> elie: is the libogg0 package installed? if not try that
<Kr4t05> Ok, how do I search my computer for files and folders?
<bimberi> edu: np :)
<elie> yes it is
<fiyawerx> can you make konversation have a transparent background?
<driz> wooooot
<bimberi> elie: hm, how about libvorbis-dev (which includes the file usr/lib/libvorbis.so)
<fiyawerx_> fiyawerx_, test
<Fiyawerx> hmm, xchat's pretty nice
<elie> yup i have it bimberdi
<bimberi> sorry elide, i'm out of ideas then :/
<elie> bimberdi,i chkd in usr/lib/libvorbis.so and i found a link 4 it from shared..
<Tallia1Kubuntu>  (award)
<elie> bimberdi,i chkd in usr/lib/libvorbis.so and i found a link 4 it from shared..
<Tallia1Kubuntu> guys, what's freenode?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> i mean, what is his philosophy..
<elknof1> hi everybody, can someone tellme how to activate kaffeine to watch a movie on the s-video screen?? I use a ati mov rad 9000, while watching a movie i just can see a blue screen on kaffeine...  screen 2 (s-video)
<elie> i chkd in usr/lib/libvorbis.so and i found a link 4 it from shared
<Leira> after failed burning alternate CD 3 times, i tryed net install last night. i downloaeded the hd-media's vmlinuz and netboot's initrd.gz, and use grub to load, with a kernel parameter preseed/file point to the kubuntu.seed file.
<Leira> but after install, i got an ubuntu, rather than kubuntu
<Leira> it seems the preseed/file line did not effective
<elie> any 1 can hel with this plz------>http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16727
<almir> oiii
<sword-> whats up
<sword-> whats a good program to create iso images with?
<elknof1> hi everybody, can someone tellme how to activate kaffeine to watch a movie on the s-video screen?? I use a ati mov rad 9000, while watching a movie i just can see a blue screen on kaffeine...  screen 2 (s-video)
<erov> mkisofs
<elie> any 1 can hel with this plz------>http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16727
<erov> elie: have you verified the library is there and/or symbolic links
<elie> erov:i founda link in /usr/lib(libvorbis.so) link target:/usr/lib/libvorbis.so.0.3.1
<erov> what about libogg thats the one it claims it cant find..
<altprsona> hi, im using kubuntu , trying to get my cam to work w/ kopete. in the configure menu i see a picture, i just dont see how to send a veiw my camera invite
<elie> will see 1 min
<elie> k,i found it,its a link 2 :/usr/lib/libogg.so.0.5.3
<erov> and is linked to libogg.so right
<erov> libogg.so.0
<elie> think so] 
<erov> have you run 'sudo ldconfig' since all of this
<elie> nop will try it now thnx
<elie> name:libogg.so.0 link target:/usr/lib/libogg.so.0.5.3
<erov> how'd this happen anyways and what are you trying to run
<elie> a game
<Tallia1Kubuntu> altprsona: mhh?
<elie> serious sam
<Tallia1Kubuntu> altprsona: chat -> Contacts -> CONTACT -> send webcam
<altprsona> tallia, its not there
<Tallia1Kubuntu> what is not there
<altprsona> Tallia1Kubuntu altprsona: chat -> Contacts -> CONTACT -> send webcam
<erov> maybe serious sam is loooking for a link in /usr/local/lib or some other lib directory
<Tallia1Kubuntu> ok, open a MSN chat
<Tallia1Kubuntu> with a person, then in that window there's the chat menu entry
<erov> try adding sym links there as well or configuring the other lib directories.. i don't know
<Tallia1Kubuntu> altprsona: did you find it?
<altprsona> i found it for msn, but not in contacts > contacts
<altprsona> i dont see it for yahoo
<Tallia1Kubuntu> oh
<elie> is it normal that therz only 3 foleders in usrr/local/lib
<Tallia1Kubuntu> maybe simply they didn't implemented it !!
<altprsona> drat
<altprsona> theres a request webcam
<altprsona> but not a send
<sotired> its like as soon as i get one thing wroking...something else brakes
<Tallia1Kubuntu> yeah..
<Tallia1Kubuntu> that could be poissible
<erov> sometimes.. but a try it it can't hurt, elie
<sotired> my sound suddenly has stopped working and ive tried alot of things...nothing
<Tallia1Kubuntu> altprsona: why don't you ask details in Kopete
<sotired> seems like tis using my onboard instead of pci soundcard
<crimsun> sotired: have I helped you already?
<sotired> possibly
<sotired> lol
<crimsun> as in yesterday?
<elie> i just creat a link of serioussam in usrr/local/lib ?
<sotired> no
<crimsun> ok, proceed
<sotired> my sound just stopped working, after a crash
<crimsun> sotired: pastebin ``cat /proc/asound/cards ~/.asoundrc* && amixer''
<Leira> after failed burning alternate CD 3 times, i tryed net install last night. i downloaeded the hd-media's vmlinuz and netboot's initrd.gz, and use grub to load, with a kernel parameter preseed/file point to the kubuntu.seed file. but after install, i got an ubuntu, rather than kubuntu.  it seems the preseed/file line did not effective. how can i know what preseed currently used, in the early stage of installation?
<sotired> is there like a device manager in here somewhere?
<altprsona> ty for the help
<elie> erov: i just creat a link of serioussam in usr/local/lib ?
<sotired> what is pastebin
<erov> no
<elie> a link of what?
<erov> create the libogg.so.0 link etc. there to the appropriate libs
<elie> k will try it thnx again
<erov> it may be searching there instead or some other lib directory for the libs
<erov> since it's a binary you cant tell i guess
<erov> ive had the trouble with some linux games before
<erov> thats what happens with no standards :P
<sotired> crimsun: i dont understand
<crimsun> !paste
<elie> :-)
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<crimsun> sotired: ^ that
<sotired> thank you :)
<sotired> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16729
<sotired> the cmedia is the one i want to be using
<sotired> it was working before
<crimsun> oh
<crimsun> that's pretty simple to resolve
<crimsun> the index changed
<crimsun> your onboard is now the default
<crimsun> all you need to do is type (in a Konsole): asoundconf set-default-card CMI8738MC6
<crimsun> then log out of KDE and back in
<sotired> ok...ill try it now
<sotired> thanks crimsun
<linuxmonkey> crimsun: you know how to map my windows key to bring up kmenu? without using keytouch
<sotired> ill be back and let u know if it works
<sotired> oooh
<sotired> i didnt even have to restart
<sotired> thank you. any idea what woul have caused that to happen?
<crimsun> sotired: it's just the way things are.
<sotired> i see
<sotired> have a good evening
<crimsun> sotired: you can't easily enforce pci dev init order
<Frederick> does anyone know any master system emulator for linux?
<Kingbuzzo> is there a way to setup grub to boot either suse, windows, and kubuntu as choices?
<Kingbuzzo> Frederick: SMSPLUS
<elie> i want 2 creat a shortcut in usr/local/lib and it tellz me no permission??
<andersje2> elie: preface your command with 'sudo'
<Frederick> Kingbuzzo, isnt it windows only?
<Kingbuzzo> huh?
<elie> what is the command 2 creat a shortcut?
<andersje2> ln
<Frederick> Kingbuzzo, I want a emulator for linux
<andersje2> elie: what exactly are you trying to do?
<Kingbuzzo> ya it's linux
<andersje2> Frederick: try wine
<andersje2> frederick: sorry, try usermode linux
<Kingbuzzo> it was ported to dreamcast as well
<elie> making a link of libogg.so.0 in usrr/local/lib
<elie> making a link of libogg.so.0 in usr/local/lib
<Frederick> andersje2, ?
<andersje2> ln -s /usr/local/lib/libogg.so.0 /wherever/new/link/linkname.so
<andersje2> stick sudo in front of the whole bunch if you have to, elie:
<elie> k will try it thnx
<andersje2> frederick: usermode linux lets you run an entire system under your main linux system
<andersje2> frederick: oh, wait, I didn't see the whole question.  You're trying to run a game under linux?  What game, and for what architecture?
<Frederick> andersje2, I want a master system emulator for linux
<Fiyawerx> test
<Fiyawerx> can you make a transparent background in konversation? or just xchat
<Frederick> bah they have emulator for all but master system
<h3sp4wn> Frederick: Try Osmose
<andersje2> what's a master system?
<Kingbuzzo> yikes....
<Kingbuzzo> where were you in the 90's
<Kingbuzzo> I mean
<Kingbuzzo> 80's
<andersje2> I had an Apple ] [ then.
<andersje2> nite all
<Kingbuzzo> the sega master system preceeded the mega drive
<Kingbuzzo> ugh
<Frederick> 90's please
<h3sp4wn> But did you ever complete phantasy star ?
<Kingbuzzo> I got stuck in a dungeon and that was is
<Kingbuzzo> it^
<francesjan> hello, i wanted to print to a Win2k server with HP3744 printer... i can see the printjob but the job won't go through the printer. :( ?
<Frederick> h3sp4wn, it isnt in apt =/
<fiyawerx> test
<h3sp4wn> Frederick: There is loads you just need to compile them
<Frederick> h3sp4wn, I wanna a static linked zip :p
<h3sp4wn> Frederick: You are not getting it from me
<linuxmonkey> !skype
<ubotu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Skype To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<Frederick> !money
<ubotu> I know nothing about money
<elie> what is LD_PRELOAD cannot be preloaded
<Kingbuzzo> !xmame
<ubotu> I know nothing about xmame
<Kingbuzzo> !raine
<ubotu> I know nothing about raine
<Kingbuzzo> !ardour
<ubotu> I know nothing about ardour
<Kingbuzzo> !hydrogen
<ubotu> I know nothing about hydrogen
<Kingbuzzo> gah
<elie> any1 tried the new ati driverz?
<Frederick> name a mastersystem game
<Frederick> oki altered beast
<fiyawerx> hmm, do you guys like xchat or konversation better?
<Frederick> I will leave social life
<Cornellius> What's the easiest way to install Reiser4 on Ubuntu ?
<Hawkwind> fiyawerx: I prefer Xchat simply because I've helped do somethings with it over the years
<crimsun> Cornellius: I'm pretty sure I answered that yesterday
<fiyawerx> Hawkwind, nice, i kinda like it, messing around with the transparent backgrounds now, but not sure if i like them, messing with font colors
<Cornellius> crimsun: Maybe, but I was on another computer so I don,t have the logs.
<fiyawerx> test
<erov> wolf et time :p see y'all later ;)
<Hawkwind> Failed
<fiyawerx> hehe
<fiyawerx> weird, i changed my konversation colors around and every other name on my list is missing
<fiyawerx> i can't stand looking at black text on white backgrounds
<h3sp4wn> fiyawerx: Do you know of a kde theme that uses mostly black and grey ?
<fiyawerx> h3sp4wn: nope, kinda been configuring things myself for now
<fiyawerx> h3sp4wn: app by app
<h3sp4wn> fiyawerx: I am using the next colours
<h3sp4wn> fiyawerx: But I want a grey instead of white background
<fiyawerx> h3sp4wn: i didn't even think of doing the theme thing hehe
<fiyawerx> h3sp4wn: will look around and let you know if i come up with anything
<h3sp4wn> fiyawerx: I need to sleep immediately (so I can't look now)
<fiyawerx> h3sp4wn: no problem, i'll be up all night :)
<elie> any1 got serious sam?
<h3sp4wn> fiyawerx: Its 3:18 am here which is early for me by recent standards
<fiyawerx> :)
<Hawkwind> Does Kubuntu run a firewall by default ?
<claydoh> no, Hawkwind
<claydoh> but it does not have any open ports by default iirc
<Hawkwind> claydoh: If it runs no firewall then ports would be handled by my router, correct
<claydoh> yup
<Hawkwind> claydoh: I'm trying to run bittorrent and it tells me that port 6881 is blacklisted.  Yet I have that port open in my router
<fiyawerx> do you have your router forwarding the port to your machine? or just not blocked
<claydoh> it may take a few moments, have you stopped/restarted bittorren?
<Hawkwind> fiyawerx: It's open and forwarded to this machine
<Hawkwind> claydoh: Even the site tells me I'm not connectable :(
<claydoh> ya, what fiyawerx  said :)
<claydoh> on my linsys wired router it always took a few moments
<fiyawerx> I just put myself in the dmz with my router
<fiyawerx> claydoh: same with dlink wireless
<Hawkwind> This worked fine in Mandriva a few days ago.  I've changed nothing except my OS
<claydoh> I y=turned on upnp in my router and use ktorrent, which opens the ports automagically
<os2mac> has anyone installed on an inpspiron 8600 and had problems with the wireless nic (it's a broadcom nic)
<fiyawerx> too bad ktorrent doesn't run as a daemon
<fiyawerx> oh, ncie
<fiyawerx> nice rather
<claydoh> ya :)
<fiyawerx> never had much luck with upnp, might give it a shot, i need to upgrade my router firmware as it is
<fiyawerx> i do static ip, so all i really need to forward is 22 as far as I know so i can SSH / !M in from work
<os2mac> anyone?
<claydoh> os2mac: afaik *lots* of folks have probs with broadcom
* claydoh uses a wired router, no experiweence with wireless yet
<Hawkwind> claydoh: Even ktorrent won't download anything :(
<claydoh> :(
<Hawkwind> Something within Kubuntu is blocking it or not allowing it
<os2mac> claydoh... usually I have to use ndiswrapper...but when I installed the new ver it actually detected the nic as eth1 this time.... but won't let me configure it.
<yur> what is a good firewall 4 linux?
<Hawkwind> yur: IpKungFu
<yur> that xist lol,thnx
<jason> how do i mount a new hard drive that i just installed?
<Hawkwind> claydoh: Any ideas what could be stopping this ?
<claydoh> no, not really
<larson9999> Hawkwind: don't know this helps but as you know i switched from mandriva recently on this box and like you have only changed my OS.  but ktorrent works just fine for me
<claydoh> in ktorrent, if your router has upnp enabled, there is a plugin for it in ktorrent's settinngs
<Hawkwind> claydoh: In fact, I've opened up ports 8000 - 9000 and still says I'm not connectable
<Hawkwind> claydoh: I have a Linksys WRT54G router
<yur> HawKind:i nstalled ipkungfu but cant find it?
<claydoh> I dunno, sorry never had issues with  bittorrent once i got the ports sset up
<os2mac> surely someone has resolved this by now....
<os2mac> I have checked the kbuntu forums and nothing.
<claydoh> ut it did take a bit to see the changes take effect
<fiyawerx> doh, ktorrent closes when you X it doesn't it
<fiyawerx> hmm
<claydoh> not if you enablr the taskbar icon
<fiyawerx> if i used a console bittorrent client, i could nohup it and let it run after i closed my session right?
<Hawkwind> Strange.  Absolutely nothing has changed on this system except for my OS from Mandriva to Kubuntu and I can't download anything via bittorrent or any other torrent client
<yur> HawKind:i nstalled ipkungfu but cant find it?
<fiyawerx> Hawkwind: installed any firewalls with Ubuntu?
<fiyawerx> Hawkwind: you sure your dhcp lease didn't expire and your router is forwarding to the wrong machine?
<TheHighChild> os2mac pastebin your ifconfig
<robotgeek> fiyawerx: use screen
<fiyawerx> robotgeek: oh, right :)
<mcrandello> the "menu" package doesn't really do anything does it?
<fiyawerx> robotgeek: any suggestion on a good console bt client?
<os2mac> HighChild do you want ifconfig -a?
<robotgeek> fiyawerx: btdownloadcurses.py
<Hawkwind> fiyawerx: No firewalls.  The ports have been forwarded for years.  I use internal static
<claydoh> odd
<mcrandello> does anyone know the package that provides the "debian" menu? I can't seem to find it anymore
<TheHighChild> os2mac: Either is fine
<robotgeek> menu-xdg maybe? mcrandello
<os2mac> stand by... I am trying to configure it with iwconfig.... that plus I can
<os2mac> 't have both nic's active at the same time
<mcrandello> robotgeek: I already have that one installed
<mcrandello> oh wait it's on there
<TheHighChild> os2mac: ok man. I'm not a pro at wireless, recently got my own running. Sometimes I have to do 'sudo ifdown eth0 && sudo ifup ath0' and then it'll git'r'dun
<mcrandello> they changed where they put the debian menu at some point
* mcrandello hangs his head in shame
<claydoh> menu is located in Universe
<claydoh> http://packages.ubuntu.com/dapper/admin/menu
<fiyawerx> robotgeek: thats bittornado?
<robotgeek> fiyawerx: i think so. lemme look deeper
<moruan> help~~~something about coreutils
<robotgeek> fiyawerx: i think so
<fiyawerx> yep, looks like i got it, apt-got bittornado and now its there, will try it out, thanks
<fiyawerx> robotgeek: thanks
<moruan> how to upgrade coretils ???????? ~~~~~~~~ in a hurry
<robotgeek> moruan: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade?
<moruan> apt-get dist-upgrade doesn't work
<robotgeek> moruan: what is the exact issue you are facing?
<mcrandello> !mp3
<ubotu> For lots of multimedia issues this page has the useful information you want: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  see also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - Please use free formats: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<moruan> when i update my breezy5.10 to 6.06 , the coreutils it requires doesn't match the one i installed
<moruan> how to solve this kind of problem ? does anyone know something about it
<robotgeek> moruan: do you have kubuntu-desktop installed?
<moruan> no i have gtk-desktop installed
<arcturus> !windows
<ubotu> For help with Microsoft windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. Also see http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 - !equivalents - http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm
<moruan> i have gnome-desktop installed
<moruan> how to remove the former coreutils ? i know nothing about kernel , so ~~~ any information is appriciated
<robotgeek> moruan: have ubuntu-desktop installed, and do the upgrade. it should happen smoothly then
<moruan> it doesn't work smooth to me
<robotgeek> do you have it installed? what is the specific error you are getting, please paste it
<moruan> the infromation released by the system is : dpkg , predepends : coreutils ( >= 5.93-1) but 5.2.1-2ubuntu2 is installed
<moruan> and apt-get install -f doesn't work either
<robotgeek> moruan: might ask in #ubuntu, i am lost
<mcrandello> anyone know how to make xmms play mp3's if it won't even after installing xmms-mad?
<moruan> o~ , i make a try
<OOD> xmms should play mp3's by default
<dr_willis> 'do not try, do, young jedi'
<dr_willis> :)
<dr_willis> The source is strong with this one.
<mcrandello> it doesn't ;_;
<larson9999> OOD: isn't there something illegal about that?
<OOD> weird o.o
<OOD> no, why?
<mcrandello> larson9999: depends on where you are, doesn't it?
<OOD> that too
<larson9999> mcrandello: i think so.  so by default seems to be not the way to go
<mcrandello> right
<dr_willis> i dodent think it did.
<dr_willis> but i install all sorts of packages so not sure how the default is
<mcrandello> !xmms
<ubotu> Audio/MP3 Players: amaroK, Audacious, Banshee, Beep-media-player, JuK, quodlibet, Rhythmbox, XMMS ; Video players: Totem, Xine, Mplayer, VLC - also see !codecs
<larson9999> i don't worry much about those pesky licenses on my personal machine though
<OOD> who does ;)
<dr_willis> i tend to not worry agbout them at all. :P
<dr_willis> Bill Gates
<dr_willis> :P
<sotired> how can i tell if my nvidia drivers are correctly installed? i have a geforce fx5500 and even screen savers have a painfully low framerate
<OOD> yea just installed xmms, mp3's play by default
<arcturus> mcrandello: type xmms from console
<OOD> sotired: run glxgears
<sotired> ok
<sotired> thankyou
<mcrandello> arcturus: done
<OOD> sotired: if it's slow, then you don't have driver
<arcturus> mcrandello:  error message?
<larson9999> sotired: yeah even though people will tell you glxgears isn't a good test, it's good enough :)
<OOD> yep
<sotired> didnt work
<sotired> error
<larson9999> sotired: or if you get an error
<OOD> then you don't have it
<mcrandello> arcturus: It can't find libmikmod
<mcrandello> weird though, it worked from the console
<OOD> do this: sudo apt-get nvidia-glx
<larson9999> sotired: i have an fx5500 too so you shouldn't have too much trouble getting it to work
<OOD> then sudo nvidia-xconfig
<OOD> and restart X
<arcturus> mcrandello:  looks like part of the smoking gun
<OOD> restart X isn't a command btw
<dr_willis> 'and restart X' command not found. :P
<TheHighChild> OOD what does nvidia-xconfig do?
<larson9999> sotired: this site talkes you through it http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=3713
<OOD> it sets your xorg.conf to use the nvidia driver
<OOD> so no manual xorg.conf editing :P
<TheHighChild> Is that different than 'nvidia-glx-config enable'?
<sotired> when i type sudo apt-get nvidia-glx its says invalid operation
<arcturus> 00D: how do you pull fps running glxgears?
<TheHighChild> apt-get install sotired
<OOD> sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx
<arcturus> terminal shows no fps info
<larson9999> sortired need an install in there.  check that site it has commands you can just cut and paste
<OOD> sorry forgot the install part :)
<dr_willis> !glxgears
<ubotu> To display the FPS in glxgears, run 'glxgears -printfps' in a terminal.
<arcturus> thanks doc
<moparisthebest> hmm, I wonder if any of you can help me, for no obbbbbbbbvious reason at all and at seemingly random times and with different keys and differeeeeeeeeent programs i get repeating letters
<moparisthebest> its not my keyboard and im not hoooooooolding the key too long
<TheHighChild> OOD:  We all do, how is that 'nvidia-xconfig' different than 'nvidia-glx-config enable' or is tehre none?
<sotired> ok...ill restart x and see how it worked
<larson9999> moparisthebest: i was having the same problem a couple weeks ago.
<moparisthebest> I even reinstalled it yesterday and it worked fine all day yesterday
<OOD> sotired wait
<moparisthebest> now its messed up again, how did you fix it larson9999 ?
<sotired> ok
<arcturus> lol, 10,500 fps on my system :)
<OOD> if you don't get anything at all and your X is screwed
<arcturus> guess the 7600GT isn't a bad card
<sotired> i did it and it downloaded the driver
<mcrandello> okay, so xmms _does_ play mp3's. Anyone know how to make kde get xmms to open them?
<OOD> then press ctrl+alt+F1
<OOD> to do a command line login
<larson9999> moparisthebest: i don't really know i did.  i was also noticing some slow downs and did a top and saw all sorts of crap running i didn't need.  uninstalled a bunch of them and things have been ok ever since
<mcrandello> I set xmms as the default, when I click on the file xmms opens with the file but does not play it. Pressing play does nothing at all
<sotired> ok...i just did it and cam back. hitting f7..how do i do a command line log on?
<TheHighChild> sotired 'sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf-6-28-06' that will backup your xorg.conf in case you need to restore it
<OOD> wait
<sotired> ok :0
<sotired> :)
<OOD> this is a 'just in case thing'
<OOD> if kde doesn't start because of a failed nvidia install
<sotired> an 'oh shit' plan?
<moparisthebest> larson9999, problem        is Im new with linux and I dont know what I NEED running and what I dont
<arcturus> mcrandello:  and if you right click, then open with xmms the same behavior?
<OOD> yea lol
<OOD> k then do : sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<mcrandello> arcturus: yep
<OOD> and everything wil be back to normal next reboot
<sotired> so i should type that in console or the command line?
<sotired> *konsole
<arcturus> mcrandello:  have you uninstalled, then reinstalled xmms with syaptic?
<larson9999> moparisthebest: sorry i didn't take better notes but i really don't know what the problem was.  i just know i'd hit space and it'd type 5 of them
<TheHighChild> ood why not have him cp his backup xorg? The reconfigure might confuse him a bit
<mcrandello> arcturus: with apt-get from the command line
<sotired> im not a monkey....
<moparisthebest> yep, thats the problem im having crappppppp :(
<sotired> :-P
<OOD> TheHighChild: eh true
<arcturus> mcrandello: ok
<OOD> backups are annoying tho :P
<OOD> i find it easier to just type that command up instead of copying fikes
<OOD> files*
<sotired> moments like this make me know being microsoft certified means nothing
<arcturus> mcrandello: running from liveCD results in same behavior?
<dr_willis> microsoft certified = you paid your $$ for resume padding.
<TheHighChild> OOD: easier to reconfigure your xserver than cp a file? LOL, that's a new one.
<dr_willis> LO
<mcrandello> arcturus: haven't tried from the livecd
<sotired> basically..
<cfreire> hello everybody...
<larson9999> sotired: if you follow instructions and things still don't work you might have an issue that me and others have had with dapper.  that is that it thinks your card is and intel something or other.  you can check that by doing an lsmod.
<sotired> got laid off anyway...goign back to college for comp sci
<TheHighChild> Same thing with Red Hat certs.
<arcturus> mcrandello: this happened to me once but forgot the solution ... if there was one
<OOD> lol, you get too many backups with installing drivers, i got about 6 of them now
<cfreire> somebody can help me with pxe install, please.
<OOD> kinda useless isn't it?
<sotired> im not worried about back ups..if its fried i can live with it
<sotired> i can just re-install
<sotired> so should i just restart and see what happens
<OOD> k so sotired: restart X, if it doesn't work you'll get a blank screen with a logo
<sotired> i like to live on the edge
<sotired> ok...ill be back...i hope
<larson9999> unless you change more than the normal stuff, i don't see much benefit in backing up xorg.conf.  other than it's good practice :)
<OOD> then press ctr+alt+f1 for a command line login
<sotired> how do  i log in form the command line
<mcrandello> arcturus: at least I can D&D on top of it
<sotired> just type kdm?
<mcrandello> sotired: <ctrl><alt><F1> then use your user/pass same as in the graphical setup
<OOD> no you'll automatically be asked for username hten passowrd
<sotired> ok
<OOD> and then you'll be at the command line
<OOD> then just do: sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<OOD> and everything will be back to normal
<bonbonthejon> what does -phigh do
<OOD> i actually don't know :P
<OOD> just that it works :D
<OOD> sotired: you set?
<sotired> im a little confused...why am i doing that last part?
<sotired> yeh i logged in
<OOD> that's if when you restart X and your driver doesn't work and you get a blank screen with a logo
<sotired> oh ok
<OOD> it's just in case things go wrong
<sotired> be right back
<OOD> k
<OOD> let's hope he comes back :D
<larson9999> sometimes you don't get the logo.  at least i don't
<OOD> you just get a black screen?
<larson9999> OOD: sometimes
<sotired> no...i hit log out_>end session and then i logged back in
<sotired> everything looks normal
<sotired> so i guess it worked
<OOD> you have to press one of the buttons and click restart X
<OOD> before you log back in
<larson9999> sotired: got to run something glx to be sure, too
<OOD> nothing happened yet
<OOD> he didnt restart X
<larson9999> yeah
<larson9999> that's the reason for the too
<mcrandello> glxinfo -printfps
<sotired> ok i did restart x server
<sotired> it worked...screen saver loks normal
<sotired> thank you very much
<OOD> you got an nvidia logo at start?
<sotired> no...
<larson9999> then it didn't work
<sotired> but my framerates are better
<sotired> damnit
<OOD> lol
<sotired> give me logog or give me death
<larson9999> unless you disabled the logo
<OOD> wait you don't get the nvidia logo unless you reboot i beleive
<sotired> i tired gglx gears again and ive got gears
<OOD> so everything should be fine
<bonbonthejon> where can I set up for my volume up and down buttons to work in KDE
<mcrandello> maybe -phigh disables the logo
<larson9999> oh, then it did
<mcrandello> ;P
<OOD> no it doesnt
<sotired> w00t
<sotired> im l33t cuz i have drivers
<OOD> works fine if everything is working
<sotired> sorry...i had too
<OOD> lol
<sotired> thanks again
<OOD> np :)
<sotired> have a good evening
<mcrandello> I think I finally got drivers too now. I had to wait for the 8.26.18 ATI drivers and then reinstall
<cfreire> hello...
<OOD> hey
<mcrandello> you're lucky if you have nvidia
<OOD> yep :D
<bonbonthejon> anyone? where can I set up for my volume up and down buttons to work in KDE?
<larson9999> mcrandello: i was going to ask if ati is good enough to think about buying one... guess not.
<mcrandello> also I'm afraid to update the thing now for fear the freezing will come back
<OOD> lol, yea ati's a lot of trouble right now
<mcrandello> larson9999: they're great cards, the drivers, not so much. At least they seem to be trying
<jinho> hi i installed apache, mysql, and php on my system yesterday, but today I can't boot up into kubuntu- is there a way to uninstall these three to try to get the system runnign again?
<arcturus> bonbon: what volume up & down buttons?
<cfreire> talk about pxe install, please...
<mcrandello> of course this is a 200m on a laptop so ymmv
<bonbonthejon> arc: on an hp laptop
<OOD> jinho: you can't boot in anymore?
<larson9999> mcrandello: i tried an nvidia and ati years ago(2000?) and nvidia was the only one i got working so i haven't tried ati since
<jinho> OOD: the OS wont load- I get a blank screen when I should be getting the blue Kubuntu loader
<larson9999> but from what i read ati does seem to be trying more
<mcrandello> larson9999: I remember when ATI was the card to get for linux (the mach64 era)
<jinho> OOD: when I go into safe mode, I can do the command line stuff, but I cant get back into the GUI by exit
<OOD> jinho: try pressing ctrol+alt+f1 for a command line login
<mcrandello> bonbonthejon: you mean the "Fn" key combo for the volume?
<larson9999> mccrandle yeah. i think i had s3 until 2000
<OOD> then try uninstalling the programs with apt-get
<arcturus> bonbon: possibly a key bindings thing
<jinho> OOD: I tried apt-get remove mysql
<bonbonthejon> mcran, no there are small buttons on the side for vol up and down and mute
<jinho> and it said it wasnt installed...
<jinho> but I did install it yesterday
<jinho> wich is so weird
<bonbonthejon> arc, where do I do a key binding
<OOD> jinho: wierd, and this is from php\mysql\apache? i.0
<larson9999> Hawkwind: get bittorrent working?
<jinho> OOD: at this point that's what I think since those are the last things I did
<arcturus> bonbon: uncertain, maybe a 'key binding kde' google query
<jinho> OOD: I also tried sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg but no luck
<bonbonthejon> arc, I found how to do it, but when I try pushing the button for kde to recognize it, I get nothing
<Hawkwind> larson9999: No.  But I managed to get ktorrent working for a couple of sites.  Not the one I really want it to work with
<larson9999> Hawkwind: got a link i could try?
<Hawkwind> larson9999: Ummm, it's invite only
<Hawkwind> Heh
<mcrandello> bonbonthejon: this may help http://dev-loki.blogspot.com/2006/04/mapping-unsupported-keys-with-xmodmap.html
<OOD> jinho: hmm, try logging in through the command line and do startx, it'll tell you at the end what the problem might be
<larson9999> time to make the doughnuts
<jinho> so do CTRL ALT F1
<jinho> then log in
<mcrandello> bonbonthejon: it's a bit dense but if xev will recognize the buttons there's a chance it will work
<jinho> and type startx?
<bonbonthejon> mcran, thanks, i'll look into it
<cfreire> hola. alguien escribe en espaol?
<mcrandello> bonbonthejon: I actually need to figure out my Fn keys on the toshiba
<OOD> yes, that's the command to start X, it;ll give you feedback on what the problem might be
<bonbonthejon> mcran, guess we're in the same boat
<arcturus> lol, seems everyone runs laptops these days
<jinho> kk
<OOD> i don't :D
<jinho> brb
<arcturus> me neither :)
<arcturus> less trouble
<bonbonthejon> night all
<mcrandello> later, good luch
<mcrandello> luck
<OOD> although a new screen would be nice, my crt replaces my heater :(
<cfreire> hola, hola...
<macd> how is it traceroute isnt installed by default on kubuntu
<macd> teh quirks they're killing me
<TheHighChild> Laptops are great! Who wants to drink a beer siting in their 90 degree computer room? I'd rather smoke one and have a few beers with my dog on my hammock
<mcrandello> I miss the heat output, sitting in a 67F server operations room
<TheHighChild> mcrandello: ditto here, cept we're at 69
<TheHighChild> getting some new edpacs this month, prolly push it to around 60
<crimsun> macd: tracepath is
<macd> we hover ~62
<mcrandello> at least we haven't gotten rid of the as/400's dumb term
<macd> yes@tracepath, but I dont know these "new" things ;P
<arcturus> macd: kmenu > system > network tools
<crimsun> macd: then install traceroute{,-nanog} ;)
<macd> oh yes, I did
<jinho> ODD: this is very strange
<jinho> ODD: I'm in kubuntu now, but I seem to be using a restricted version...
<OOD> you got in?
<jinho> yeah
<TheHighChild> mcrandello: Are you an operator or just working in the MR?
<jinho> but this is definately different from how it normally is
<OOD> so something's not right with the startup
<OOD> how's it restricted?
<jinho> i guess not
<jinho> well for starters my home folder is all different
<mcrandello> TheHighChild: lowly pfy
<OOD> i think you got in as root
<TheHighChild> mcrandello: pfy?
<arcturus> network tools has ping, netstat, traceroute, port scan ...
<jinho> ah you're right
<jinho> lol
<OOD> how though lol?
<jinho> i dunno
<mcrandello> pimply faced youth, as opposed to bofh
<OOD> you logged in as root at the command line?
<mcrandello> bastard operator from hell
<jinho> i went in through recovery mode cuz that was the only way the system was responding
<mcrandello> I just make sure nothing blows up :)
<jinho> OOD: ctrl alt f1 will let me sign in as my account?
<mcrandello> jinho: yes
<OOD> it should've when you got that bkacl screen
<flake> good evening
<TheHighChild> mcrandello: Gotcha, I'm an Op. Glorified tape monkey. About my only saving grace is the name I work for. It's a crap job but it looks spank on a resume
<OOD> you don't need to boot off the cd to do ctr+alt+f1
<pussfeller> anyone got that new skype working? I can test the sounds in the configure page, and I hear a bit of ringing, but then it sez problem with sound device
<mcrandello> working for the florida state university system. Not much for the resume but free classes+job security :)
<OOD> pussfeller: yes, it sucks though :(
<OOD> the only new thing is alsa support
<TheHighChild> mcrandello: Carnegie Mellon University, School of Computer Science over here. Secure, yes, classes yes, satisfaction, not a drop
<nixternal> !multiverse
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<pussfeller> OOD: i keep getting sound problems still tho
<pussfeller> and call failed, i dont get it
<OOD> well it is beta
<pussfeller> ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:762:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) The dmix plugin supports only playback stream
<mcrandello> night all!
<jinho> OOD: lol so weird, it worked now
<OOD> o___0
<jinho> i love kubuntu, but sometimes i just get so confused by it
<flake> same here
<OOD> yea there's a learning curve, you get the hang of it after a while :)
<Kr4t05> jinho, just be patient, and you'll be learning it in no time.
<Kr4t05> :)
<flake> so far I learned how to mount my ntfs drives as read only, and can run a few windoze programs using wine
<jinho> flake: which programs are these?
<flake> i installed wine and can now run a few windows programs
<TheHighChild> jinho: Personally I have Dreamweaver and Picasa running through Wine
<jinho> TheHighChild: Dreamweaver 8?
<flake> used the package manager to install wine
<TheHighChild> jinho: No, MX
<jinho> TheHighChild: Do you have flash installed as well by chance?
<TheHighChild> jinho: No, I haven't tried it.
<flake> i'm having problems with flash 8+, can't see the quake et site
<jinho> how's the speed compared to windows?
<flake> i tried installing via the opera and firefox too
<jinho> flake: what do you mean quake et site?
<TheHighChild> jinho: honestly, I would suggest looking into Crossover Office, its better and easier than Wine
<flake> yes
<TheHighChild> is there flash 8 support for tux yet?
<TheHighChild> probably ET Quake Wars
<flake> right
<TheHighChild> flake: As far as I know (isn't much) flash 8 isn't supported on Tux yet
<flake> the next two to three missing years of where my life will go
<TheHighChild> flake: You play ET?
<flake> yes, i have been for a few years
<flake> have alot of other stuff but always come back to et
<TheHighChild> flake: Look me up on the LOA and Shiat-Storm servers sometime
<flake> ok, you gave me the SS link the other night I think
<flake> i tried the insane ip but it was empty, it was late too
<TheHighChild> flake: That is our flagship server but it's been empty because we've been testing a new mod, no quarter. A few of my friends made it
<flake> ok cool
<OOD> *remembeer about et and goes to download*
<moparisthebest> has anyone on here ever instttttttalled doom3 on kubuntu?
<OOD> remembers*
<TheHighChild> OOD need a link?
<OOD> if you got a fast one sure, i can never find a good link :)
<TheHighChild> ood http://www.shitstormfiles.com/utilities/
<moparisthebest> does anyone know how to install or fix opengl? ;p
<TheHighChild> right click and save as
<moparisthebest> a really fast link is this:
<moparisthebest> hold on
<flake> would any windows with their dll directx9 run poorly here under wine compared to windows?
<OOD> opengl is with the nvidia driver
<moparisthebest> it couldnt find it OOD
<OOD> if it's an opengl game it runs very well
<TheHighChild> take care guys, I'm out
<OOD> unreal 2004 works better in wine than the native version
<moparisthebest> i installed some opengl things from adept
<flake> see you THC
<moparisthebest> and now it cannnnnnnt open the X display
<TheHighChild> OOD that file should download pretty fast ~1MBps
<moparisthebest> w/e that mmmmmmmeans :(
<OOD> TheHighChild: thanks
<moparisthebest> http://zerowing.idsoftware.com:6969/
<moparisthebest> there OOD its a         torrent straight from id
<moparisthebest> 462 mb downloaded in 15 minutes for me
<jinho> what is this torrent for?
<OOD> enemy territory
<OOD> whoah fastest torrent ever
<jinho> demo?
<OOD> nvm it dropped to 150k :(
<OOD> no the game is freeware
<flake> no et is full version
<flake> do the applets on my panel such as the clipboard, time, trashcan, and i added the terminal - take up alot of cpu resource or memory?  does it matter?
<jinho> o shit...gotta get me it
<jinho> lol
<jinho> which one is this?
<flake> and while i'm playing ET, is there a hotkey i can hit to switch me to Desktop 2?
<OOD> flake: i've always wondered that, i miss being able to minimize a game the way you can in windows
<flake> in windows tho, i've never been able to minimize et
<flake> only pull up the task bar
<OOD> not et, but other games
<flake> right
<jinho> wait enemy territory is freeware?
<OOD> if you guys are into games then you should check this oen out: http://www.tremulous.net/index.php?section=about
<OOD> yes it is
<flake> yes, and it still rocks
<jinho> how exactly does this work?
<jinho> since when was ID into freeware?
<OOD> check the game i just posted a link too
<OOD> amazing game with a slight mix with rts on the q3 engine
<jinho> http://www.gamespot.com/pc/action/enemyterritoryquakewars/screenindex.html
<jinho> this isnt the same thing though
<OOD> no this is quake wars
<jinho> lol
<OOD> that's something different
<OOD> yea
<jinho> yeah ok my jaws were dropping when I thought this was the free thing
<OOD> heh
<jinho> you mean enemy territory wolfenstein?
<OOD> enemy territory was supposed to be an expansion to castel wofenstein
<OOD> yea
<jinho> ahh now it makes sense lol
<moparisthebest> when I try to install the latest nvidia driver, it says I       have to end the X server, hhhhhhhhow would I do that?
<jinho> will a radeon 9200 suffice for it?
<OOD> for enemy territory? deffinitely
<OOD> check this game out too:http://www.tremulous.net/index.php?section=about (yes i posted that link already :P)
<malubankudi> any gentoo usrs in here?
<Hawkwind> moparisthebest: telinit 3 or /etc/init.d/kdm stop or something similar
<OOD> nope, mostly kubuntu :D
<OOD> ctr+alt+backspace ?
<OOD> easier then typing in the console
<Hawkwind> OOD: That will take him back to the GUI, then he could do it from there too, sure
<flake> tremulous looks interesting
<bobstro> moparisthebest: /etc/init.d/kdm restart will shut it down and restart but yeah, ctl-alt-delete does too
<Hawkwind> Just choose login into console from the GUI login screen
<OOD> ctr+alt+backspace* not delete
<bobstro> er yeah :)
<Hawkwind> OOD: Right, that takes you back to the GUI login
<moparisthebest> ok, thanks, ill try and hopeuflly be back soon :P
<OOD> flake: that game's adictive :P it great
<Hawkwind> Hobbsee: Good morning to ya :)
<bobstro> or if you've got the keys screwed up, shift-backspace :)
<Hawkwind> bobstro: Heh
<OOD> Hawkwind: it also restarts X which is the idea :)
<Hawkwind> bobstro: Speaking from experience are ya ?
<bobstro> Hawkwind: finally fixed that one. somewhat annying.
<Hawkwind> OOD: He wants to KILL X not restart it :P
<bobstro> Hawkwind: yeah, not sure why, but i had to force the US keyboard.
<bobstro> Hawkwind: thought he wanted to restart to see if the new driver worked?
<Hobbsee> hi Hawkwind
<OOD> he's installign the nvidia driver, he want's to restart it :D
<Hawkwind> bobstro: No.  He's wanting to install them
<bobstro> Hawkwind: ahm. i had no problem installing, then re-starting.
<Hawkwind> OOD: He's installing from nvidia.com I thought.  Maybe I misunderstood him
<bobstro> Hawkwind: i don't exactly see how stopping and then starting would be a lot different.
<OOD> Hawkwind: hmm i think you're right
<Hawkwind> Hobbsee: Hows life in Aussie land this morning
<Hawkwind> bobstro: He needs to kill X, install the drivers from nvidia.com which require no X, then he can restart X after the install
<Hobbsee> Hawkwind: okay, didnt wake up that long ago, and it's 2pm
<OOD> yea
<Hawkwind> Hobbsee: Slacker!
<Hawkwind> :P
<OOD> why though, much easier with apt-get :D
<Hawkwind> OOD: Maybe he doesn't know the apt-get way.  Would be my guess
<Hobbsee> Hawkwind: :P
<Hobbsee> Hawkwind: AU/UK and AU/US timezones are terrible
<OOD> Hawkwind: guess we shoulda told him :P
<Hawkwind> OOD: Heh.  Probably so
<flake> what is xgl?  isn't k3d just as well?
<bobstro> Hawkwind: i guess the windows way to would be to reboot.
<Hawkwind> bobstro: Hah so true
<Hawkwind> bobstro: Though now it seems there is a minimum of 10 reboots for anything you do in Windows
<Hawkwind> flake: XGL and k3b are two totally different things
<bobstro> only if you use the mouse
<Hawkwind> k3b is burning software, XGL is graphics stuff
<bobstro> yeah, but which is better?
<OOD> lol, you cant compare them
<OOD> theyre apples and volcanoes
<kkathman> rofl
<Hawkwind> LOL
<flake> but if you throw the apple into the volcano they become as one
<bobstro> someone should do a benchmarking article
<Hawkwind> flake: No, the apples discentegrates actually
<flake> so volcano is better than apple
<flake> lol
<OOD> lol moments like there remind me of bash .org
<Hawkwind> OOD: Hah, I was thinking the same thing
<Hawkwind> OOD: There he is, get him!
<Hawkwind> Heh
<Hawkwind> moparisthebest: Got nvidia working now ?
<OOD> lol
<Hawkwind> Hmmm, no response.  Usually not a good sign
<OOD> nah he's fine, probably enjoying his new 3D accelaration :P
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> is there a gui utility to test overclocked cpu stability?
<Hawkwind> Probably got a game running full screen already
<moparisthebest> no Hawkwind
<moparisthebest> it said it couldnt find a driver for my kernel
<moparisthebest> so it had to compile one
<moparisthebest> but i didnt have a c compiler installed yet i guess
<Hawkwind> moparisthebest: Why not apt-get the nvidia stuff ?
<OOD> try compiling Wine, if it doesn't freeze while compiling then it's stable :D
<Hawkwind> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your monitor, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<Hawkwind> OOD: LOL.  Hell of a thing to suggest
<OOD> lol
<moparisthebest> i guess i could do it the easy way with apt-get :P
<moparisthebest> i guess im used to doing things the hard way
<moparisthebest> just came from windows a few days ago :p
<Hawkwind> moparisthebest: I was too when I ran Mandriva up til 5 days ago
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> well , i wish i could compile wine , but it doesnt want to compile under x64
<Hawkwind> I always installed the drivers from nvidia.com.  Now I use the Ubuntu pre-packaged stuff
<thompa> ok, I think everything is ok now.
<OOD> yea, just do sudo apt-get nvidia-glx
<OOD> then sudo nvidia-xconfig and you're done
<thompa> touchpad has been only issue
<thompa> but then its sony vaio which has worst linux support in history
<thompa> i can type tpoff and touchpad is off now
<thompa> but i dont know what happened to qsynaptics it was working
<flake> how do i run a .run file
<OOD> where'd you get a .run file?
<flake> i saved:   tremulous-1.1.0-installer.x86.run   to my home folder
<OOD> oh ok
<Hawkwind> flake: sh filename.run ?
<thompa> ksynaptics i think is not for xorg
<flake> ahh
<OOD> sh ./ tremulous-1.1.0-installer.x86.run
<Hawkwind> Or ./filename.run
<Hawkwind> There are several ways
<OOD> yea
<OOD> if you get an old school installer after starting the installer then scroll up in the konsole
<thompa> how do i play streaming audio without having to open real player first?
<OOD> it'll say that some package is missing, install it and then you'll get a regular installer
<flake> thanks
<boingolov> having a bit of trouble with wine:  I am using the ies4linux setup and I installed the shockwave player plugin for ie6.  once this has finished, it tells me I need to reboot.  I run wineboot and it's as though nothing happens, it keeps asking me to reboot once I hit a page with the shockwave plugin
<boingolov> any thoughts?
<thompa> that sucks
<thompa> if i click the link i get no sound and have to close and open realplayer
<thompa> other than that kubuntu still best distro
<moparisthebest> sweet, should be good now :)
<thompa> why do kubuntu menus appear faster than in gnome?
<Hawkwind> boingolov: Might try asking in #WineHQ
<OOD> they do? from my experience gnome is snapier
<boingolov> thank you
<moparisthebest> yay, doom3 works :) thanks OOD and Hawkwind
<OOD> np :)
<Hawkwind> moparisthebest: No problem :)
<Hawkwind> boingolov: You're welcome
<OOD> does anyone remember the command to change passwords?
<narq> w
<narq> <nile> _Lewellyn is using windows?
<ArmedGeek> the newer KDE is quicker than gnome.  that's what finally caused me to switch.  and you can ask Hawkwind, i've been using gnome forever
<Hawkwind> Gnome addict he is!
<boingolov> I've always liked kde, if for no other reason than that's the first one I tried many years ago.  and at that time, when I tried gnome to compare, it was very buggy compared.  so I got used to kde
<Hawkwind> It's all about E17 :P
<Hawkwind> I don't care for KDE or Gnome, but prefer KDE to Gnome any day
<boingolov> gnome is pretty damn slick these days, but I'm a creature of habit
<Hawkwind> Though I do use a few KDE apps and don't mind seeing KDE if I have to
<OOD> i went with kde, since gnome is a nightmare with usability and customizability
<Hawkwind> OOD: I agree 100% with you on that
<OOD> nautillous doesn't even have a flipin address bar
<OOD> that really annoyed me
<boingolov> meh, screw both of their built-in browsers
<boingolov> I see no reason to use anything but firefox, or occasionally ie6 under wine when I have to test something
<boingolov> or when I just like seeing the fans kick on
<Hawkwind> I really used to love all the GTK2 stuff and still do for some things.  But QT has really gotten to look nicer over the years IMO
<Hawkwind> I use konqueror as a file manager.  It's horrible as a webbrowser IMO
<thompa> mostly i need kword and abiword, do email thats it presto
<thompa> konqueror has good pdf integration
<OOD> plus, kde has bouncy icons, and that's something i'd kill for any day :D
<jinho> hey for enemy territory
<jinho> the menu is even really really slow
<jinho> I got the message that says "You are using software Mesa (no hardware acceleration)!
<flake> you have to install the driver, it's using software mode i think, which is why it is slow
<jinho> how can I get hardware acceleration?
<flake> do you have nvidia?
<Hawkwind> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your monitor, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<jinho> which driver do I need?
<jinho> ATI
<Hawkwind> Read that
<jinho> except i have a radeon 9200 which is less than 9500
<jinho> for fglrx
<OOD> that's fine
<jinho> install it then?
<moparisthebest> ati uck
<bob_> anyone got any ideas how to run a remote desktop server on port 80?
<moparisthebest> but its better than onboard i guess
<jinho> moparisthebest: well seeing how its what I'm stuck with...
<thompa> ive tried with ati many times no results
<moparisthebest> yep
<moparisthebest> i havent tried ati personally
<moparisthebest> but ive seen many friends try it
<moparisthebest> and my nvidia always is better
<thompa> if you use normal graphics its ok
<thompa> i got a 660 and 6200 in a laptop
<thompa> but it overheats
<boingolov> my laptop tends to get a bit hot at times, depending on what I'm doing
<thompa> it says 100C on temp monitor
<OOD> oh god
<boingolov> especially gcc
<OOD> celcius?
<thompa> but still works,
<thompa> yes
<OOD> o______________0
<thompa> ive proved it, its a vaio and can go up to 100c
<moparisthebest> 100 celsius?
<thompa> yep
<OOD> i can boil water on that thing
<thompa> if i run bzflag
<moparisthebest> it must be fareinhight (sp?)
<OOD> lol
<thompa> or opengl stuff
<moparisthebest> no way you can heat that up to 212 degrees and it not melt
<thompa> anything with cpu 100% also
<boingolov> I've gotten mine up over 70 regularly
<boingolov> celsius
<moparisthebest> i had a athlon xp 2000+ partially melt at 120 F
<thompa> and there is a factor which has to do with acpi involved
<thompa> i am now at 54c
<boingolov> mine shuts down if it gets up too high
<OOD> this is where desktops shine :D
<thompa> but if i run bzflag it climbs to 98C
<thompa> i think the reading must be incorrect
<thompa> its damn hot though
<OOD> thompa that's ridiculous, how can a cpu operate at 100C
<jinho> help...
<thompa> well temp montior says so
<flake> what's up jinho
<jinho> kubuntu went whack
<OOD> monitors lie, they get screwed up
<jinho> and my monitor
<thompa> the vaio nvidia chip is near the cpu
<jinho> went from 1280x1024 to 640 480
<thompa> so the reading i think is correct
<moparisthebest> the reading must be wrong, thats the only answer
<jinho> i tried fixing it w/ dpkg-reconfigure
<jinho> but no good
<OOD> can't be 100C that's the boiling point of water that's way too hot
<jinho> this is very weird...
<flake> you installed the drivers?
<thompa> but then this vaio has water damage so who knows
<flake> did you try increasing it back to 1280x1024
<jinho> how do i do that?
<thompa> i think its maybe 85c realistically, it has something to do with nviidago
<jinho> it only has 640 4809
<jinho> 480*
<jinho> in the display area
<OOD> change the monitor driver model
<jinho> shit what is wrong w/ my comp today
<OOD> go to the hardware tab
<thompa> the graphics on  this vaio are awsome though i run all the opengl screensavers and stuff
<moparisthebest> thompa, if it was operating at the boiling tempature of water you would not be talking to us right now because your processor would be liquid plastic
<thompa> duh
<jinho> OOD: how can I get root access?
<OOD> for what?
<OOD> oh
<jinho> to be able to change the hardware stuff for monitor
<OOD> a box should appear asking for your password
<thompa> a processor can run at 100c and more just so you know
<OOD> did it?
<moparisthebest> jinho, sudo -i
<flake> sudo
<thompa> but thats besides the point, if i can find an acurrate reading
<thompa> it still will say 100c across all linux distros
<thompa> in ubuntu vaio with nvidia is about 85c
<boingolov> doesn't mean that the sensor itsself doesn't read a bit high.  I'm sure that windows or linux or whatever you run on it will read the same value from your sensor, but that doesn't mean ithe sensor is necessarily accurate
<thompa> its cooler by about 10c if acpi is correct
<boingolov> but mine shows 55 C right now, and if I compile a kernel for instance it gets up around the 70-74 range
<thompa> theres no bios sensor so i have no way of knowing anything
<boingolov> 100 does sound excessive, but regardless these little boogers get hot
<thompa> the sony vaio had most heat problem
<OOD> how do i get the sensors working? haven't bothered trying yet
<boingolov> mine's an hp
<moparisthebest> thompa, get a thermometer and hold it on your processor while its running
<moparisthebest> try to put it under the heatsink a little if you can
<thompa> 2004-5 vaios have heat issues
<thompa> what kind of thermo?
<boingolov> ksysguard can do it
<thompa> i got to take all the screws off like 60
<thompa> but ok
<flake> speakin of heat..  watch out for exploding laptops
<flake> http://www.macobserver.com/article/2006/06/21.8.shtml
<boingolov> if you have your acpi stuff working
<thompa> it not dangerous
<thompa> ive had over 30k volts shock
<thompa> many times actually
<moparisthebest> eh, I guess its just what you get for buying a sony computer :P
<OOD> boingolov: i haven's set up my sensors yet
<thompa> heh
<OOD> and i don't have acpi set up either
<thompa> it runs good if i disable touchpad
<boingolov> on a lot of systems it should "just work"
<thompa> the toshiba is so far best on linux
<thompa> then i saw one woth lenovo which was nice
<boingolov> my hp has been fine for the most part, except when I first bought it the i915 chipset wasn't very well supported in distros
<omar> guys ... I've installed Xubuntu using an installation CD and now I installed Kubuntu using synaptic .... Can I easily remove Xubuntu using synaptic too ?
<boingolov> but any centrino - based lappy would have that problem
<boingolov> it's great now though
<OOD> omar: here : http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purekde
<thompa> i would like to easily find list of xgames?
<thompa> i installed them, but have to remmeber the names or cant type them
<thompa> its centino,
<thompa> but the nvidia graphics are fasteer than on PC
<thompa> centrino whatever
<boingolov> mine has the crappy intel video
<thompa> its running very smooth now
<thompa> i810?
<boingolov> i915
<thompa> its good video too
<thompa> you can run opengl stuff
<boingolov> uses the i810 driver tho
<boingolov> yeah
<boingolov> it's fine really
<boingolov> just not a gaming machine by any stretch
<boingolov> not that I really care
<thompa> no
<thompa> but screen savers worked
<boingolov> but yeah< I've had great experieences in the past with nvidia hardware w/ linux
<thompa> the only reason i have windows is flight simulator
<omar> OOD: the tutorial says nuthing about if I installed Xubuntu from a CD !
<thompa> and the windows part always messes up
<boingolov> I have windows for protools and photoshop.  and I don't need photoshop that often
<OOD> omar: just paste all that into terminal and xubuntu will be gone, doesn;t matter where the install came from
<flake> is there an open sourced flash or animation tool available
<OOD> i use windows for making music with FL Studio
<thompa> edubuntu is really cool
<OOD> won't work in wine :(
<OOD> that's the one program keeping me in windows
<thompa> im practicing airbus flight sim, its fun
<omar> OOD: Thanks
<thompa> but wings are unstable, also
<boingolov> this laptop has enough trouble running protools natively on XP, I wouldn't even try it under wine haha
<thompa> also "open door hatch" opens too easily
<thompa> but most the games even suck in windows
<thompa> heroes3 linux , still are fav here
<flake> see yall later, thanks for the help
<OOD> later
<Hawkwind> See ya flake
<thompa> its nice to see moonlander
<thompa> heh
<thompa> you gotta apt-get install moonlander
<thompa> its grear
<moparisthebest> i saw someplace how to mount iso files
<moparisthebest> but now i cant remmber where, does anyone know?
<word> is there a way to get a katapult-type thing in the k menu? like just a search app/run box?
<OOD> yes
<word> OOD: How?
<OOD> you can also start katapult with ALT+SPACE
<OOD> i find it easier
<word> b-b-b-ut...
<OOD> but if you want it in the kmenu
<OOD> open the k menu and right click
<OOD> and click edit-item
<OOD> then add a new item and the in the 'command' box type katapult, then you can mess with the icon and position it is on the k-menu :)
<word> that won't make an icon it'll make a search box?
<OOD> eh? you want a search box?
<OOD> isn't that what katapult basically is? a search box?
<word> yah that's what i was talking about a search/run box like katapult in the k menu
<OOD> oh you want a katapult search directly in the k-menu?
<word> yah
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> how do i check cpu info ?
<OOD> i see
<OOD> katapult can't do that
<OOD> but you can download beagle, and it's sort of like the search box in vista
<word> hm
<OOD> wich is what you'd want right?
<OOD> it indexes the hard drive
<word> naw just an application search
<word> doesn't matter I guess
<OOD> beagle could do that yes
<OOD> you can chose to index a whole hard-drive, or just apps
<word> meh installing beagle sounds like work :P
<drgonzo> mmm, this isn't kde specific but I noticed you where talking about beagle. Does anyone know of any full-text indexing software that I could use for just an ebook journal collection I have which is both pdf and djvu ?
<OOD> it's a gnome specific app so it might not work perfectly
<OOD> just do sudo apt-get beagle
<OOD> although that'll install a bunch of packages and take up 50 some megs
<word> unless you've installed gnome apps before
<boingolov> it would be hard to have a usable system without gtk/gtk2 installed at least
<OOD> i'm not even sure if beagle will add a search box to the start menu, that might've been a distro specific feature
<OOD> so you'd have to try it out yourself, i haven;t tried it yet
<tssd> hello
<omar> OOD: all is removed except scim-gtk2-immodule .. it gives me this error ... join #flood please
<tssd> anyone can help me play mp3 format in kubuntu?
<OOD> sure
<OOD> you want mp3 support in amarok?
<drgonzo>  I've already got a database of the journal entry's in mysql. That correspondes to the name and location plus extra info on each journal. I would like to incorporate full-text search capabilities so It doesn't just search title and the info in my mysql database but the pdf/djvu as well.
<omar> OOD: hello ?
<tssd> yes sir
<kernal> i can't setup my resolution to 1440 x 900 on an Intel 810 chipset, does anyone known how to?
<tssd> i've read the instruction in wiki, but i can't see the package in libxine-extracodecs
<OOD> you have to enable extra repositories
<tssd> how?
<OOD> start adept
<boingolov> might be able to script something like that using pdf2text
<tssd> im' running it right now
<fiyawerx> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<OOD> k click adept->manage repositories
<tssd> okay
<OOD> you should have an entry called deb http://ca.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper universe
<OOD> and deb src ********
<kernal> please somebody help me...
<tssd> for a while sir
<OOD> so are they there?
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> how do i check cpu info ?
<fiyawerx> !restricted
<ubotu> For lots of multimedia issues this page has the useful information you want: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  see also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - Please use free formats: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<tssd> it start with ph not ca coz im from phils
<fiyawerx> !path
<ubotu> I know nothing about path
<fiyawerx> how do you add a dir to your path?
<fiyawerx> permanently
<kernal> !1440x900
<ubotu> I know nothing about 1440x900
<OOD> ah yes :)
<OOD> it theyre grayed out right click and select enable
<OOD> if*
<boingolov> fiya, edit your ~/.bash_profile , export PATH=$PATH:/some/new/location , save it, start a new shell and it should be active ;)
<fiyawerx> thanks boingolov
<boingolov> there are a number of places you could edit it though, if you want it globally, you could put it in /etc/bash.bashrc
<drgonzo> For example. Kat,beagle etc support indexing of the files i'm interested in, but is orintated around a desktop search I would like to incorporate full-text capabilities into a search engine for the web.
<drgonzo> i'm probably not articulating myself properly, but are there any open-source engines that support these formats?
<tssd> i already did sir
<tssd> and fetch the updates
<boingolov> drgonzo, you should be able to script that easily enough
<tssd> but it doesn't list the said package
<boingolov> if you're storing in a mysql database, perl might be a decent option
<drgonzo> I don't have the files indexed in mysql. only entry's with information  on the file.
<OOD> k then click on the universe part, then you'll be able to type, so type in multiverse after universe, then apply, fetch update and it should work :_
<OOD> :)
<drgonzo> Is mysql the best option for full-text indexing?
<kernal> how do i set 1440x900 resolution?
<boingolov> drgonzo, not a bad option if you're wanting to make the data available on the web
<fiyawerx> boingolov: awesome, worked thanks :)
<tssd> that's what i've not done
<drgonzo> boingolov: do you know if there are any sites that have comparisons of full-text databases and linux
<boingolov> not off hand no
<tssd> i've seen it now on the list
<ChefWill> !flash
<ubotu> For lots of multimedia issues this page has the useful information you want: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  see also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - Please use free formats: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<tssd> how to install it just click it?
<boingolov> drg, so what exactly are you trying to do?
<OOD> just select it and it right click and install
<tssd> it said request install
<tssd> i've click it
<tssd> what will happen then
<boingolov> and how is it that you have file info already in mysql?  how did you get this info, just out of curiosity?
<OOD> you should be able to play mp3's then
<tssd> it is now installing
<tssd> after i click apply
<OOD> eh, what's installing? k you lost me
<kernal> i need some help in xorg configuration to set the resolution at 1440x900
<boingolov> kernal, odd resolution haha
<OOD> kernal: try going to display options, selecting the hardware tab, then configure and select your monitor
<noaXess> is there a method to automaticaly cleanup grub, that only entries are in, for installed kernel?
<OOD> noaXess you got extra entries?
<boingolov> noaxess, if there were an automagic fixer upper thingy, I'd be leary of using it
<noaXess> OOD, old kernel entries.. kernel that aren't installed..
<tssd> thanks ood, its working now, though amarok crashes when I try to play it over the samba network
<boingolov> just edit your /boot/grub/menu.lst , then grub-install /dev/yourbootdrive
<boingolov> typically /dev/hda
<OOD> tssd: np :), i don't know how to fix that problem though
<boingolov> tssd, I'd look into the oplocks setting of smb.conf as a possible starting point
<J_luges> could somebody do me a favour
<boingolov> wait, is using your linux as a samba client or server?
<kernal> OOD: mi monitor isn't at the hardware list, i tried with a generic one but when i restart xorg i get this message from my monitor "out of range"
<J_luges> i need someone to open a terminal and ping "www.runescape.com" for me
<tssd> sorry, can't understand term, i'm new to linux,
<J_luges> somebody help me pls
<OOD> kernal: try a generic one
<boingolov> you can try xvidtune
<lowtech> kernal: start by getting the specs for your monitor. you need the horiz/vert refresh ranges.
<boingolov> have to start it from command line tho
<kernal> OOD: i already did it with no luck
<tssd> perhaps i will do that later, when i'm fully aware of the linux basics
<lowtech> J_luges: no response
<macd> If I setup a xvnc sever on screen :1 how would I tell kdm or gdm to run on that screen in addition to :0 ?
<OOD> PING www.runescape.com (66.151.43.152) 56(84) bytes of data.
<kernal> lowtech: Fh: 30~82kHz, Fv: 50~85Hz
<J_luges> ok ty
<lowtech> kernal: put those in your xorg.conf
<lowtech> or if the gui lets you set custom
<kernal> lowtech: is there any way i can test changes in my xorg without closing the session?
<OOD> no you have to restart X
<tssd> boingolov: how to look into the oplocks setting of smb.cnf
<tssd> should I start terminal
<lowtech> kernal: i don't know if/what kubuntu has a test. i'm new to kubuntu
<kernal> so long and thanks fo all the shoes
<lowtech> kernal: you'll see that error you got when the resolution chosen and rates your monitor selections set don't match the monitor specs.
<kernal> ok
<kernal> thanks a lot
<lowtech> no problem
<OOD> i had a website bookmarked that was able to generate a xorg resolution based on refreshrate and resolution
<OOD> but i can't find it
<TheHighChild> is there a way to read newsgroups in kmail? or Kontact?
<tssd> ODD: how to configure amarok to play a file over the samba network
<OOD> kernal: here it is, this might help: http://xtiming.sourceforge.net/cgi-bin/xtiming.pl
<lowtech> usually don't need to specify a modeline
<kernal> i will try thanks both
<tssd> tnx ODD, its playing now
<fiyawerx> hey guys whats a good program for actually sorting and organizing music ?
<tssd> can anyone help, how to play music file shared on the smb
<tssd> using amarok
<fiyawerx> hmm, it seems my audio jacks are all not rightin the mixer
<TheHighChild> fiyawerx: amarok is decent. Best I've seen yet on tux
<fiyawerx> like my slider named "front" is the one controlling the music
<fiyawerx> but im plugged into the back
<fiyawerx> TheHighChild: you can move files around and whatnot?
<TheHighChild> fiyawerx: You could install Winamp with Wine
<fiyawerx> TheHighChild: i was thinking more some kind of organizer
<TheHighChild> fiyawerx: move?
<fiyawerx> TheHighChild: yes, i have about 16000 mp3's in one folder, not organized at all
<fiyawerx> TheHighChild: and i want to organize them
<fiyawerx> TheHighChild: and tag them right
<TheHighChild> um, not sure then. It's a pretty rugged app though, a google search will bring up its capabilities
<fiyawerx> TheHighChild: will look into it
<TheHighChild> amarok will do that
<fiyawerx> wish my mixer was working all right
<TheHighChild> tssd: What's up?
<fiyawerx> anywhere below 90% volume and i get 0 sound
<TheHighChild> pretty odd
<fiyawerx> as musicbrainz doesn't auto-tag .mp3s?
<fiyawerx> er aw
<jerry> Hi
<jerry> I have a question
<jerry> Anyone awake?
<jerry> um
<jerry> hello
<jerry> I have a question if anyone's there?
<tssd> highchild: can you help me, amarok crashes when I play mp3 file over SMB network, any workaround
<fiyawerx> even when people are awake they don't always just sit and watch, just ask the question and chill for a bit if nobody answers right away
<jerry> ok thanks
<jerry> well I have this program called MegaMud and what megamud does is it sends certain "telnet stuff" like global: to different windows and I was wondering if there's a program for linux that I can use to connect to a telnet server and then when say a message like "global" is sent it will display that in a certain window for telneting
<ajaykant> hi i m 24 male from delhi
<ajaykant> any one chat with me
<jerry> sure I'll chat with you
<jerry> how?
<crimsun> ajaykant: this is the support channel for Kubuntu. Do you have a support question?
<ajaykant> hi jerry
<jerry> how do I send private messages to someone?
<jerry> join channel #jerryandajaykant
<fiyawerx> jerry, you looking for a linux mud client?
<fiyawerx> tintin++ can send things to multiple windows i think at the same time
<jerry> ya
<jerry> tintin++?
<_rince_> mrgn
<jerry> how do I run that?
<fiyawerx> well, are you looking for a graphical client
<fiyawerx> or console based
<jerry> well like if I get a message like "global:"
<jerry> when I telnet to a server like cause I want to play mud but my softeware is windows only :( well I want to just chat with people but in order to do that I need to filter out all the other stuff so like if someone says "global: Hy jerry. How are you" I want that to display in a seperate window or something like that
<fiyawerx> oh
<jerry> oh also a way to send timed macros
<fiyawerx> yeah, one sec, i was jsut looking up linux mud clients a few mins ago
<jerry> send 'l' every 1min
<tssd> sorry not to respond in time, workin' sometin'
<fiyawerx> you're using kde, right?
<jerry> is there a mud client?
<jerry> ya
<fiyawerx> yeah thats just basic timed actions
<jerry> I didn't know I thought the only thing out there was megamud
<jerry> I know that there's older mud clients would that work?
<jerry> let me see
<tssd> gotta go, tnx
<fiyawerx> yep
<ajaykant> what r u saying
<fiyawerx> there's tons of them, im not familiar with megamud
<jerry> well megamud is the "current" one everyone says it costs $45 but it's pretty user friendly but the down side it's only for windows
<jerry> and I don't quite want to go through a windows program on top of linux :(
<ajaykant> i am 24 male any one want chat with me (india)
<jerry> I can't private message you ajaykant sorry :(
<jerry> I appears I can only chat in chat rooms and not private message
<jerry> brb
<fiyawerx> jerry: don't go anywhere for a minute, im checking out a few different ones
<ajaykant> hi
<fiyawerx> jerry: it looks like KMC (mud client for kde) will do everything you need
<jerry> ok thanks :)
<fiyawerx> http://kmc.sourceforge.net/
<fiyawerx> browse around the site there and the "online manual" to get a look at it
<lowtech> jerry: is your nick registered?
<fiyawerx> anyone know what a general reference to "X Includes" would be?
<fiyawerx> checking for X... configure: error: Can't find X includes.
<ChefWill> its like
<ChefWill> xorg-x11-devel
<jerry> hey ajakant you can chat with me on american online if you have that "AIM" my names we6jbo
<unix_infidel> fiyawerx: random guess here, but maybe libraries.
<fiyawerx> yeah, no clue which ones it wants, lol
<unix_infidel> the dev packages would have them.
<fiyawerx> not sure of the names of them, coldnt find the xorg-x11-devel
<unix_infidel> fiyawerx: for installing KMC?
<fiyawerx> unix_infidel: yep
<fiyawerx> unix_infidel: tryin to get it so i'll know what to do when jerry has a problem with it
<fiyawerx> plus i've been looking for a decent mud client :0
<fiyawerx> tinyfugue makes my head hurt
<unix_infidel> xserver-xorg-dev - X.Org X server -- development files
<unix_infidel> lol @ mud.
<fiyawerx> heh, i've been mudding for years, i'll never give itu p
<unix_infidel> maybe its time to get a real job :P
<unix_infidel> and a haircut.
<fiyawerx> i mud from work :)
<unix_infidel> like i said, maybe its time to get a real job.
<fiyawerx> heh
<fiyawerx> i like my job very much
<fiyawerx> well, i play a lot of armagetron too
<fiyawerx> but mostly mud
<fiyawerx> unless by "real job" you mean like construction, but i even know some truck drivers that mud from wireless @ truckstops
<unix_infidel> as opposed to....sleeping.  Like they should be.
<jerry> says I need libXext
<jerry> what on earth is that
<fiyawerx> heh
<fiyawerx> tryin to figure out how to compile it myself jerry, the xserver-xorg-dev didn't do it
<fiyawerx> its failing on checking for shl_unload in -ldld... no
<jerry> I don't ever have to install stuff I don't need others using as root just as myself and then I can run it on my own account
<jerry> I told the techsupport to make sure that everyone could run their own programs on this so that if there was an application that they could install it for themself
<jerry> that seems to be unnessisary imo but I don't know
<jerry> my grandmother
<jerry> I have a computer but I've using windows for years now and + the hw locks me in windows (I didn't read the fineprint) but I was afraid to let my grandmother use a windows machine because of all the work I have to do for my moms machine so I got her a linux machine bought and presetup
<jerry> but I'm also technical
<jerry> and a salespitch person
<jerry> my job
<jerry> My AA in webprogramming and (soon) BA in Political Science so if you want anything make sure to mention it now before 2008
<fiyawerx> aha, i got past that with installing QT
<jerry> wow it's late
<jerry> QT?
<jerry> can I do that with the one thing
<jerry> adept?
<fiyawerx> yeah, i'll tell you what, i'll play around with it and figure out just which we need to install
<fiyawerx> email me
<fiyawerx> fiyawerx@gmail.com
<jerry> ok
<jerry> my email is we6jbo@aim.com
<fiyawerx> and i'll get back to you tomorrow with it or later on tonight
<jerry> so I'll go ahead and run that and watch for you
<jerry> cool thanks :)
<fiyawerx> man do i love debfoster
<fiyawerx> makes installing random packages so harmless lol
<fiyawerx> man, amarok is f'n cool
<moruan> does anyone know something about coreutils
<jerry> ok sent
<ubuntu> hey hi everybody
<moruan> does anyone knows about coreutils ? any information is OK ~~~
<ubuntu> can the partition (in wich /home will be installed) be fat32??
<PasNox> hi
<PasNox> there is someone here ?
<PasNox> noone ?
<pc_butler> 	im in upington in south africa
<pc_butler> any one online?
<pc_butler> do u know if one can download programs for ubuntu for instal on pcs with no internet? how does it work?
<pc_butler> sorry meant kubuntu
<pc_butler> no offence
<pc_butler> newbie alert!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<ubuntu> lol
<emonkey>  hm if you've a DVD you can
<ubuntu> yup... thos would be my words
<emonkey> I mean an ubuntu DVD
<ubuntu> those*
<pc_butler> I have gprs
<pc_butler> very xpensive
<pc_butler> kan one order it some where
<pc_butler> download it at internet shop or so?
<ubuntu> you can ask for the shipping of that dvd
<ubuntu> theres a page
<pc_butler> emonkey, where do i get a DVD?
<ubuntu> hold...  let me find it..
<pc_butler> ubuntu thanx
<pc_butler> ubuntu is that only for ubuntu? Kubuntu?
<pc_butler> can some one help me with xubuntu?
<pc_butler> limited resources for downloading gprs charge R2/mb, any suggestions
<moruan> does anyone knows about coreutils ? any information is OK ~~~
<pc_butler> Healot, hi
<moruan> any idea how to upgrade coreutils ?  ~~~
<Healot> R2? South African currency?
<pc_butler> moruan, no me
<pc_butler> Healot,  yes
<moruan> : <pc_butler>  how to upgrade ?
<pc_butler> im @work might not respond immediatly
<moruan> : <pc_butler>  when i update my breezy5.10 to 6.06 , the coreutils it requires doesn't match the one i installed
<pc_butler> moruan, i meant "not me"
<pc_butler> newbie
<_rince_> is it possible to set locales on a per-application basis? e.g.
<moruan> : <pc_butler>  sorry , i thought is was " on me "
<pc_butler> im @work might not respond immediatly
<moruan> : <pc_butler>  that's fine , i am in a hurry about this problem , so ~~~
<_rince_> to have standard C for the whole system, except thunderbird where i want LC_TIME=en_DK
<pc_butler> moruan, my email is jwkhn@bluebottlel.com
<pc_butler> incase
<moruan> : <pc_butler>  ths
<pc_butler> sorry was 4 ubuntu
<fiyawerx> anyone use tunepimp with mp3s? (amarok auto-tagging)
<pc_butler> ubuntu, my email is jwkhn@bluebottlel.com
<fiyawerx> how can you tell what your processor is from inside k?
<fiyawerx> ah ksysinfo
<kubuntu> hello
<kubuntu> what is default username and password
<kubuntu> postgresql
<soundmaster80> has anyonwe had an issue installing from the alternative disc
<soundmaster80> initally i got issues with the cd not going much farther than loading the kernel on choosing what to install
<pc_butler> what is the su pasword?
<soundmaster80> i got around that but after installing when it should go to splash i get nothing....ever
<soundmaster80> the user pass pc_butler
<pc_butler> so u type your pass?
<pc_butler> soundmaster80,
<soundmaster80> i'm sorry i must've caught the end of a conversation....it's very late here
<soundmaster80> are you wanting to know the root password pc_butler?
<pc_butler> soundmaster80, yes
<soundmaster80> if your wanting to do something as root you would use the sudo command with your user password
<soundmaster80> sudo apt-get install "package" then the password you provide is your user password
<soundmaster80> well, i guess I will go install the flight4 i have and upgrade
<soundmaster80> this is annoying
<pc_butler> ja but if i su in terminal?
<soundmaster80> oh
<fiyawerx> hey guys whats a good mass mp3 tagging software?, amarok seems to want you to press through on every one
<pc_butler> it ask for pass
<soundmaster80> there is no root user
<soundmaster80> you use the sudo command on whatever you want to run as root
<soundmaster80> you can create a root account
<soundmaster80> with sudo su
<soundmaster80> at least i think that's right
<fiyawerx> it's a good idea to get used to sudo tho :)
<soundmaster80> yup
<soundmaster80> makes things more enjoyable i find
<soundmaster80> anyone got a suggestion about my problem?
<fiyawerx> yeah, and most large companies implement it, all our aix/solaris servers use sudo for people who need access to certain things
<soundmaster80> again, dl'd the alternative cd....checked the MD5 and it's right, burned the cd and on install it will not bring up anything past what type i want to install
<soundmaster80> i worked around that but after it supposedly installed i get nothing past grub loading
<lol> can anyone help me
<lol> kubuntu networking problem >.>
<lol> lol?
* lol sighs
<fiyawerx> lol, what's up? many people are asleep at this time :)
<lol> oh
<lol> well can you help?
<fiyawerx> it's usually better to just ask the question, rather than if you can ask the question :)
<fiyawerx> no idea
<Healot> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<lol> haha okay
<fiyawerx> Healot: thanks :)
<lol> so... i installed kubuntu today
<lol> and with the live cd the internet worked fine
<lol> but after installation and stuff
<lol> it /died
<word> lol: How are you on the internet now?
<fiyawerx> did it work after installation / before updates?
<lol> another computer
<lol> >.>
<word> :P
<lol> er it was working during the installation
<fiyawerx> what kind of card is it?
<lol> while i was still running on the live cd
<lol> it's...
<lol> cnetpro200
<lol> pci fast ethernet
<lol> the tulip compatible thing
<word> lol: the live cd loads up it's own configuartions and stuff that's why it takes so long to boot
<fiyawerx> i had similar problems with my wireless card, but that was due to missing restricted-modules after my first boot upgraded my kernel
<lol> ?
<fiyawerx> when you boot, do you see options for the -25 and -23 kernels?
<lol> er
<lol> wherew ould that be
<lol> rofl
<fiyawerx> in the first menu in Grub
<word> do you have a dual boot system?
<lol> no
<word> otherwise you have to press some random key to see it
<lol> want me to reboot
<fiyawerx> oh, is .. oh
<soundmaster80> LOL....well apparantly no one has suffered from my problems :)
<fiyawerx> sorry i didn't know the grub loader didnt pop up in a single install :)
<lol> -.-;;
<word> it displays 'press * key to view grub' for like 1 second
<lol> yeah
<lol> should i...
<fiyawerx> hit that key lol
<lol> reboot....
<lol> rofl
<lol> k hold up
<word> on that comp yah
<lol> yes i know
<lol> i'm not that bad >.>
<fiyawerx> heh if he rebooted this computer
<fiyawerx> this conversation would be fit for bash.org
<word> lol
<lol> lol yarly
<word> well he was asking if he should reboot....and i was thinking hey it's not that big a deal he's not on that computer...ya never know ;p
<lol> haha
<lol> okay
<lol> i'm in grub....
<lol> so there's....
<word> 3 options?
<lol> yeah
<word> so that's a no to fiyawerx's questions
<word> are you fully updated?
<lol> i'm guessing no...
<fiyawerx> prob not
<lol> since i cant really update without
<m0gsi> Hey all i am just wondering how much space kde would take if i were to install it onto ubuntu
<lol> internet ?
<word> is it -23 on the kernel?
<word> lol i suppose not
<lol> 15-23-286?
<lol> is what it says next to kernel
<word> yah it's oudated
<word> by 2
<lol> T_T
<word> wait
<lol> 2.6.15-23-286
<word> o.o
<word> 286?
<fiyawerx> 286?
<lol> er
<lol> 386
<word> lol
<lol> lol my bad
<fiyawerx> hah
<soundmaster80> I am beginning to wonder why I wiped XP for this again
<fiyawerx> yeah thats the current cd versions
<fiyawerx> why'd you wipe xp soundmaster80
<word> soundmaster80: why?
<fiyawerx> dual boots rock :)
<soundmaster80> well, on a striped raid
<soundmaster80> kinda hard
<lol> so...
<word> until a decent game emulater that works well without a patch possibly breaking the game for linux I'm dual booting
<fiyawerx> ditto
<soundmaster80> I don't game
<fiyawerx> but i keep downsizing my ntfs partition for more for linux
<fiyawerx> soundmaster80: what do you do?
<lol> what do i do...
<lol> now
<soundmaster80> right now i'm pulling my hair out
<word> me too recently chopped off 17 gigs added 7 to kubuntu and loaded on suse too hehe tri-boot
<soundmaster80> usually i'm more into just projects...firewalls and such
<word> !network
<ubotu> I know nothing about network
<word> LIES
<word> !anything
<ubotu> I know nothing about anything
<word> haha
<lol> !sex
<ubotu> I know nothing about sex
<fiyawerx> !abuse
<ubotu> If you have been banned it is probably because you have not gone along with what is acceptable behaviour.
<word> soundmaster80: what's the problem?
<fiyawerx> aw thats not it
<lol> T_T
<word> !networkconfig
<ubotu> I know nothing about networkconfig
<lol> so am i stuck lol
<soundmaster80> I'm getting the same thing from like flight 4
<word> !config
<ubotu> I know nothing about config
<soundmaster80> i burn the cd
<word> soundmaster80: Please explain your problem
<soundmaster80> put it in...i get tht inital boot screen asking what i want to install
<soundmaster80> i have a new install or install on a desktop or whatever
<soundmaster80> from that nothing
<soundmaster80> now....
<word> what do you mean nothing?
<soundmaster80> i can change it by hitting f4 to 1024x768@32 and i get the install to come up
<word> sound
<lol> >.>
<lol> what if i get an ip
<lol> but cant ping out
<soundmaster80> but, I install it and upon rebooting i get past grub to where it's loasing the kernel and the splash takes over and that's it
<soundmaster80> nothing on the screen....nothing
<word> use the alternate install - it's basically a never-fail version some raid configs and weird hardware doesn't work in the live cd version
<soundmaster80> lol....that's what i'm using now
<word> try the live cd version?
<word> lol eh/
<soundmaster80> i can, i hear people have been having problems with it too though
<word> not like yours
<word> at least you can get further with the live cd (it's likely)
<soundmaster80> i did an md5 check on the download and it is right
<soundmaster80> like i said i had similar problems in flight 4
<word> lol: Umm....k menu system settings connections...
<soundmaster80> i got around everything with it though
<word> lol:  I meant network settings not connections..
<soundmaster80> at this point i think i'm going to install it and update
<lol> talking to me?
<word> i put lol in front of it
<lol> oh
<word> so ya ;p
<lol> haha
<lol> okay
<lol> i'm there >.>
<word> soundmaster80: ...try the live cd
<word> lol: what do you see?
<soundmaster80> yeah, can't hurt
<word> in the big bo
<word> box*
<lol> etho0
<lol> 192.168.2.8 dhcp
<lol> enabled ethernet network device
<lol> that's under the network interfaces tab
<word> and in the next one?
<word> domain name whatevers tab
<lol> has 3 dns's
<lol> that look right
<lol> according to my network settings and stuff
<word> can you see it from another comp?
<lol> yeah
<word> but no internet?
<lol> wait
<word> how many computers on the network?
<lol> you mean ping it
<lol> from another comp?
<lol> right now just 2
<word> router or..?
<lol> laptop... router
<lol> and the kubuntu box
<lol> like i can get an address from dhcp
<lol> but i cant ping anything on the network either
<word> router goes to kubuntu box and laptop seperately?
<lol> it's... laptop---wireless--> router <----wired---kubuntu
<word> laptop os?
<lol> xp pro
<lol> is what i'm on right now
<word> eww
<lol> lol
<lol> its not mine
<word> k menu - > system - > adept - > install the package samba
<Emess> samba should be preinstalled...
<word> not all of it
<word> at least not all of it was on the 2 installs i did for my brothers
<lol> samba common?
<word> samba and samba-common
<word> are they already installed?
<lol> samba isnt
<lol> just samba common
<word> install samba
<word> what's the name of the workgroup on your xp machine?
<lol> it's just called
<lol> workgroup
<lol> lol
<word> you'll have to set your workgroup to workgroup (default in samba is mshome)
<lol> k so i
<lol> clicked request install on samba
<lol> then apply changes?
<lol> it says fetching headers... but nothing comes
<lol> waiting for headers*
<lol> -.-;;;;
<word> oh yah...
<word> heh
<word> on this comp
<word> uh
<word> lemme find the link it's a .deb.....then uh..do you have a usb drive?
<lol> yeha
<word> good hold a sec
<lol> k
<word> in adept when you tell it to install samba click on preview changes is anythign else listed?
<lol> no
<lol> i only selsected samba
<word> sometimes packages have dependencies and multiple packages are downloaded
<word> here's the link - http://ftp.cs.umn.edu/pub/ubuntu/pool/main/s/samba/samba_3.0.22-1ubuntu3_i386.deb
<lol> k
<lol> 404 T_T
<lol> oh
<lol> lol you did http://ftp
<lol> er
<lol> well notrly
<lol> i jk
<word> download that throw it on a usb drive then when it pops up as being detected - > open in new window - > right click teh .deb and kubuntu package menu - > install package
<word> link works?
<lol> doesn't work
<lol> it's 404
<word> doesn't for me either lol this one does - http://itanix.rutgers.edu/ubuntu/pool/main/s/samba/samba_3.0.22-1ubuntu3_i386.deb
<lol> k got it
<word> moving it and installin it?
<lol> downloading....
<lol> hmm
<lol> apparenlty doesnt work either...
<lol> i get the download queue
<lol> but download doesnt start >..
<word> o.O
<word> wait
<word> I know for a fact this one works - http://ubuntu.secs.oakland.edu/pool/main/s/samba/samba_3.0.22-1ubuntu3_i386.deb
<lol> yeah k lol
<lol> works ><
<lol> okay
<lol> i instialled it
<lol> now what ... ><
<word> now go to /etc/samba/smb.conf
<word> and chang MSHOME to WORKGROUP
<word> save
<lol> k
<word> lol done?
<lol> yeah
<word> ok now open up konqueror and type in the address bar smb:/
<lol> actually
<lol> it says
<lol> i cant save it?
<word> in command prompt
<word> type sudo kate /etc/samba/smb.conf
<word> you can't save it as a normal user
<lol> k
<word> when you finish that go to smb:/
<lol> k
<word> see anything in smb:/
<word> ?
<lol> myself
<lol> admin-desktop[
<word> laptop?
<lol> no
<word> meh
<word> hmm
<lol> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=186430
<lol> you think that'll work?
<word> restart (it's the only way i know how to restart samba)...lemme look
<lol> k
<word> do you have a davicom card?
<lol> yeah
<lol> that's the tulip
<word> try it
<lol> davicom
<lol> w/e crap
<lol> k
<MistaED> sudo /etc/init.d/samba stop sudo /etc/init.d/samba start
<ArmedGeek> or restart
<MistaED> (put an & in between those two sudo commands)
<lol> k
<ArmedGeek> two &
<MistaED> oops yeah, &&
<ArmedGeek> sudo /etc/init.d/samba restart
<MistaED> or do them separately! :D
<MistaED> meh
<lol> well that blacklisting thing says to restart
<MistaED> that too
<lol> so i try that fist >.>
<lol> first*
<word> Ah, thanks ArmedGeek and MistaED
<MistaED> np
<lol> k
<lol> lemme try
<lol> internet
<lol> wow
<lol> that thing worked
<lol> >.>
<lol> lol?
<omeow> INTERNET
<lol> yarly
<word> restarting samba made it work?
<word> or the other forum post?
<lol> no
<lol> that blacklist thing
<lol> blacklisting tulip
<lol> and the dfme or w/e
<word> heh can you see your laptop now? :P
<lol> i dont know
<lol> i'm updating
<lol> all the sthings
<word> basically what i helped you setup was filesharing with other comps ;p
<lol> but i'll try hold up
<lol> lol yay
<lol> yeah
<lol> i can see other computers now
<word> :D
<lol> word
<lol> haha
<word> me
<word> haha
<word> doesn't sound the same..
<lol> rofl
<word> soundmaster80: how goes the live cd?
<lol> can you get the mac slider
<lol> on kde?
<word> kde-look.org?
<word> no idea what mac slider =
<lol> have you seen like osx
<lol> maybe not?
<omeow> I believe he means the icon zoom for kicker.
<word> nope haven't done anything but internet and text on a mac and definitely not osx ;p
<lol> oh
<word> icon zoom...
<word> ?
<lol> i dont know?
<lol> lol
<lol> it's that mac slider thing
<word> what's mac slider do?
<lol> on osx
<lol> it's just liek taskbar
<lol> but
<lol> spiffy looking
<lol> i'll go check kde-look
<word> taskbar = panel and is skinnable i'm 80% sure..take a look at kde-look.org and search for mac
<word> i meant kicker not panel..meh
<crazy_penguin> hi all!
<word> hey :-/
<word> lol: i'm going to go to bed now..it's late >< g'nite
<lol> later word
<lol> thanks btw
<word> np :D
<omar> I installed Xubuntu from the installation CD and then I used the package manager to remove it and install Kubuntu .. but I still get the Xubuntu logo during the boot up screen ... whats wrong ?\
<omar> i mean I really want a PURE kubuntu system
<lol> >.>
<lol> format
<lol> lol
<omar> come on
<omar> well ... I get the Kubuntu screen during booting off
<fred__> help me. my Konqueror is too slowly!
<fred__> and use my CPU 100% when load some page
<fred__> such as some page of codex.wordpress.org
<soundmaster80> well, it has installed but now i have no splash screen
<soundmaster80> goes from booting grub to KDE
<soundmaster80> with blank screen between the 2
<ArmedGeek> fred__: sudo apt-get install firefox
<fred__> ArmedGeek : I don't like it
<afm\colossus> hello there
<Emess> ok i will pay someone to get ANY distro working on this box with KDE
<visik7> omar: why you haven't installed kubuntu directly ?
<afm\colossus> is it possible to completely disable KDE's "Trash"-thingie?
<omar> visik7: a mistake ... besides .. its not my laptop
<afm\colossus> Emess: what box? ;)
<omar> visik7: is there a way I could use the Kubuntu logo instead of the Xubuntu one during the boot up screen ?\
<visik7> sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so
<omar> visik7: and why didnt this happen automaticaly since I remove all Xubuntu stuff and installed the Kubuntu stuff !
<visik7> 'couse is a thing come from the install not from packages
<Emess> its an amd athlon xp 1800+, 512mb ram, 80gb hdd, and a GeForce4 4200Ti
<omar> visik7: /usr/lib/usplash/kubuntu-splash.so
<omar> it is the default !
<Emess> that graphics card kills every distro that uses X unless its flux or in some rare cases xfce
<afm\colossus> well, i don't see any problem getting anything to run on that hardware, Emess
<visik7> omar: ok you need to regenerate the initrd
<visik7> omar: check on the wiki how to change usplash image
<afm\colossus> i've been using numerous gf4 cards in numerous boxes over the years
<omar> visik7: will do ... thanks alot
<Emess> me neither, but it crashes on all debian based distros, wont even install if its graphical
<afm\colossus> and X is not overly distribution-specific
<afm\colossus> you just need to get its config right
<Emess> the config was perfect
<Emess> anyway attepmting slack oon it, and after that DesktopBSD
<afm\colossus> tried knoppix yet?
<Emess> yup
<afm\colossus> does it work?
<Emess> mandrake, debian, *ubuntu, suse, xandros, net/free/open BSD/ redhat, fedora
<Emess> nope
<Healot> I can't believe i just install zango just to watch softcore videos :)
<omar_> something is flushing my resolv.conf on each reboot !
<CVirus> what could be it ?
<afm\colossus> your dhcp client
<CVirus> afm\colossus: how can I disable it ?
<CVirus> I mean disable the flushing feature onl
<CVirus> only*
<afm\colossus> depends on what kubuntu uses as its default client
<afm\colossus> for dhcpcd at least, there's an option for that
<afm\colossus> -P or so, i believe
<afm\colossus> you've got to edit the initscript for your network manually
<CVirus> daah
<Henk> Hi, can anyone recommend me a highlevel database disign tool
<Healot> like mysql or postgres?
<afm\colossus> a design tool, not a DBMS
<afm\colossus> (i can't, for that matter)
<Healot> mysqladmin then?
<Henk> I want to design on an entity relations level
<Healot> or my favorite MS SQL Server or MS Access... heh wrong platform
* hybrid head butts Healot 
<psb154> lol
<Henk> I'm not talking about what database server to use. I'm going to abstract from it anyway.
<psb154> Does openoffice do something like that, a databasey interface desiny thingy
<cox377> does anyone notice with kubuntu that sometimes text just isn't 100% clear and tidy?
<cox377> i say kubuntu, but i dont know if it's any linux
<cox377> http://img18.imagevenue.com/img.php?loc=loc179&image=23424_adsl_att_vs_speed_chart.JPG
<cox377> if you look @ that image you may see what i mean, on konveration its fine
<cox377> but someitmes, within firefox it's like that
<Henk> hey OO indeed seems to have it. I thought OO database was an 'access' clone but it's not
<Henk> great
<Henk> cox that is a gnome vs kde thing i thing. Look at GTK fonts etc.
<cox377> henk: i'm on kde, it just seems when using just firefox actually it doesnt always seem clear
<cox377> i;ve tried different fonts and it doesnt seem to change
<Henk> firefox is a gtk aplication
<Healot> well, cox377, ff is a gtk program, might behave differently unde KDE
* psb154 looks again did he just compare OO with MS access! Hybrid nut im!
<cox377> ahhh
<psb154> :-D
<BoSJo|zzZzz> All: How can I get permission to move files/folder when i'm not root via Konqueror, don't wanne do sudo all the time in cmd
<Henk> psb154, yes i did compare them... and found that they differ... jeez some people are a bit to much on edge when it comes to MS vs. Linux
<psb154> :-)
* hybrid starts twirling his 2x4
<Chryseus> BoSJo|zzZzz: kdesu konqueror
<psb154> lol
<BoSJo> Chryseus: thanks
<cox377> i think i know what the firefox problem is, i can only run this machine @ 1024 rez for some reason and thus i've had to decrease FF text size to make it usable, and when i increase it goes clear., so i think i need to sort this rezolution out
<psb154> cox377 firefox allows you choose which fonts it uses for headings etc,,, mumble
<Chryseus> I think you need to set Xft.dpi to something so that all programs no matter if it's kde or gtk will use same dpi settings
<cox377> psb154: i've changed the fonts about.. but i dont think it's a font issue
<cox377> could someone help me with upgrading my graphics driver
<cox377> -display
<cox377>                 description: VGA compatible controller
<cox377>                 product: VT8378 [S3 UniChrome]  Integrated Video
<cox377>                 vendor: VIA Technologies, Inc.
<cox377>                 physical id: 0
<cox377>                 bus info: pci@01:00.0
<cox377>                 version: 01
<cox377>                 size: 64MB
<cox377>                 width: 32 bits
<cox377>                 clock: 66MHz
<cox377>                 capabilities: vga bus_master cap_list
<cox377>                 resources: iomemory:e8000000-ebffffff iomemory:ec000000-ecffffff
<cox377> thats the information i have, would it be a VIA driver i'm  look for?
<psb154> cox377 I have the same chip on my Compaq evo n115
<cox377> psb154: how do i go about upgrading it?
<psb154> cox377 I just install kubuntu 6.06 and EVERY TING works perfict.
<cox377> thing is. the max rez i can have is 1024
<psb154> cox377 yeh me too but that is a limitation of the 14" screen I have
<psb154> cox377 wot monitor do you got?
<cox377> 19" LG LCD screen
<psb154> cox377 thats a bigun
<cox377> and the thing is, my mom runs kubuntu on a really crap all in motherboard and hers offers upto 1600 rez
<jake> ive got a dual monitor setup that works on the kde login screen but not when kde logs in
<jake> any ideas what changes after you hit login?
<jake> that would change xorg.conf?
<psb154> cox377 do you know what the maximum res of the graphics card is?
<cox377> well under windows it was running 1280 and i dont know if that was the max but thats the max of the monitor
<jake> this setup worked with the last kde before 3.5.3
<psb154> cox377 the System settings Display application wont go any higher that 1024x768?
<cox377> nope
<cox377> i'm thinking if i upgrade the via drivers
<cox377> but VT8378 isnt on the list of intergrated gfx cards on their site
<cox377> or am i look @ the wrong thing
<psb154> cox377 thats the audio though right?
<cox377> oh
<cox377> hang on
<psb154> cox377 you say your gcard has 64mb so your colour depth will be 256 at best
<psb154> cox377 at 1280 X 1024
<cox377> how so?
<psb154> cox377 I'd be surprised if you can get any more than 256 colours @ 1280 with 64mb or graphics ram
<cox377> psb154: whats the normal amount of colours?
<psb154> cox377 normally you'd expect to be running at: 16 bit (thousands of colours) or 24bit (millions of colours). 8bit = 256 colours
<psb154> cox377 that means that each pixel can be thousands, millions or hundreds of colours.
<|lostbyte|> yes :)
<cox377> my moms is running @ 1280 and thats also 64mb intergrated
<cox377> with an unheard of mobo
<cox377> lol
<psb154> cox377 check what colour depth she is running at. I bet toffee apple that she is running at 256 colours
<cox377> haha
<cox377> i shall do
<cox377> by the way, how do i find out the amount of colours?
<afm\colossus> psb154: wtf?
<afm\colossus> 64mb framebuffer is a f*cking lot
<|lostbyte|> Cornellius, kinfocenter..
<psb154> sure its a lot... huge...
<afm\colossus> and EASILY enough for 1280x1024x24bit
<|lostbyte|> cox377, ^
* psb154 hands cox377 a toffee apple
<cox377> lol
<cox377> haha why the hell can i not get 1280 then lol
<psb154> hehe
<afm\colossus> an image rendered at the above resolution and color-depth consumes 3MiB of memory
<afm\colossus> well i don't know which driver to use with savage-based cards
<cox377> http://www.viaarena.com/default.aspx?PageID=420&OSID=20&CatID=2260&SubCatID=102
<cox377> i just downloaded the driver from there
<cox377> but i think it's binary so i'm straight away out of my depth
<ubuntu_> hello
<ubuntu_> i need help
<arso> helllo?
<arso> anyone
<arso> i am kubuntu newbie
<arso> i just booted the desktop version
<morzel_> and what's your problem?
<arso> the display is 640*480
<arso> or something
<arso> really big
<arso> when i go to kcontrol>display
<arso> try to set it to anything else
<arso> there are no other options
<arso> besides 640*480
<afm\colossus> what graphics card have you got?
<arso> ati radeon series 200 256mb
<arso> from wat ive read online, the problem is recognizing my monitor or something
<arso> had the same problem with suse, wouldnt load, getting out of range error
<afm\colossus> do a `egrep "Driver|Modes" /etc/X11/xorg.conf` and upload its output to nopaste
<psb154> cox377 in your system settings > display     what does it say for graphics card.... or have I asked you that
<psb154> cox377 do the egrep thing
<arso> afm\colossus:  sorry i dont understand anything u said...
<arso> i am a real linux newbie
<afm\colossus> ok
<cox377> whats the egrep thing?
<afm\colossus> press Alt+F2
<afm\colossus> enter "konsole" (without quotes) in the window that just popped up
<afm\colossus> then paste
<afm\colossus> egrep "Driver|Modes" /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<afm\colossus> into the terminal you just opened
<arso> paste all of this "egrep "Driver|Modes" /etc/X11/xorg.conf"
<afm\colossus> (copy = mark with you mouse, paste = middle mouse click)
<arso> ok
<arso> i got some resolutions and stuff
<afm\colossus> great
<arso> now what?
<afm\colossus> paste that stuff to some nopaste site
<cox377> egrep "Driver|Modes" /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<afm\colossus> http://rafb.net/paste/
<cox377> root@admin-desktop:~# egrep "Driver|Modes" /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<cox377>         Driver          "kbd"
<cox377>         Driver          "mouse"
<psb154> cox377 who is talking to who :-) shall I private message you?
<cox377>   Driver        "wacom"
<cox377>   Driver        "wacom"
<cox377>   Driver        "wacom"
<cox377>         Driver          "via"
<cox377>                 Modes           "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"
<cox377>                 Modes           "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"
<cox377>                 Modes           "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"
<cox377>                 Modes           "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"
<cox377>                 Modes           "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"
<afm\colossus> cox377: well, yeah, uhm - that's nice, but i've been alking to arso, really ;)
<cox377>                 Modes           "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"
<cox377> please do, but dont i have to register first?
<MistaED> =/
<afm\colossus> arso, paste it there: http://rafb.net/paste/
<arso> /msg afm\colossus
<afm\colossus> and provide us with the URL once you're done
<arso>  Driver          "kbd"
<arso>         Driver          "mouse"
<arso>   Driver        "wacom"
<arso>   Driver        "wacom"
<afm\colossus> you can't /msg me, since i'm not regged on freenode
<arso>   Driver        "wacom"
<arso>         Driver          "ati"
<arso>                 Modes           "1280x1024" "1024x768" "832x624" "800x600" "720x       400" "640x480"
<arso>                 Modes           "1280x1024" "1024x768" "832x624" "800x600" "720x       400" "640x480"
<arso>                 Modes           "1280x1024" "1024x768" "832x624" "800x600" "720x       400" "640x480"
<arso>                 Modes           "1280x1024" "1024x768" "832x624" "800x600" "720x       400" "640x480"
<arso>                 Modes           "1280x1024" "1024x768" "832x624" "800x600" "720x       400" "640x480"
<Infecto_> TOPIC!
<arso>                 Modes           "1280x1024" "1024x768" "832x624" "800x600" "720x       400" "640x480"
<arso> omg sorry
<arso> oh
<arso> cok pasting there now
<afm\colossus> heh.
<cox377> psb154: let arso and afm finish first, then we shall dicuss
<rob> thanks for that
<arso> thanks cox377
<afm\colossus> arso: what kind of display have you got? a TFT, by any chance?
<arso> no crt
<arso> and its 4 years old
<afm\colossus> i see
<afm\colossus> can it do 85hz @ 1280x1024?
<arso> no idea? sorry
<arso> how do i save that nopaste site? and giv eu the link
<afm\colossus> just hit the "paste"-button on the bottom of the textbox
<arso> i mean wat do i do after pasting
<afm\colossus> then copy and paste the url of the refreshed view
<arso> http://rafb.net/paste/paste.php
<arso> i think this is it
<afm\colossus> hm nope
<arso> damn
<afm\colossus> supposed to look sth like this:
<afm\colossus> http://rafb.net/paste/results/XhNul712.html
<cox377> afm: did he not just paste it on screen?
<afm\colossus> yeah, he did
<afm\colossus> but nonetheless it's important to know how this works ;)
<arso> thanx ;)
<arso> refreshin now
<arso> http://rafb.net/paste/results/vIeWXz30.html
<arso> there u go :)
<afm\colossus> great ;)
<arso> hehe, linux seems great
<afm\colossus> ok
<Emess> you can edit X for teh dapper live cd yes?
<afm\colossus> what resolution wuld you like to have?
<arso> umm wats the regular one?
<arso> this is just too big
<arso> 1024*860? or wat is it
<afm\colossus> Emess: yeah, just go nongraphical, edit xorg.conf, and restart gdm/kdm
<afm\colossus> 1024x768
<arso> sure
<Emess> fair nuff
<afm\colossus> is your monitor 17 or 19 inches wide?
<arso> 17
<Emess> 17
<arso> not wide
<Emess> lol
<arso> lol
<afm\colossus> ok, you still have that terminal open?
<arso> yes
<arso> with all the info i pasted right
<afm\colossus> type "sudo su -" in there
<afm\colossus> and provide your user's password when asked
<arso> i dont have a password
<arso> this is the desktop version thing
<afm\colossus> (you're elevating your privileges to those of the system's administrator, "root", by that)
<afm\colossus> you surely do have a password, i hope..
<arso> no, i just booted the whole os from a cd
<arso> no setup or anything
<arso> yet
<afm\colossus> ah, i see
<afm\colossus> well, that's fine anyway
<afm\colossus> so you'll be root without being asked for a password
<arso> i see
<arso> sudo su- ?
<afm\colossus> ok, we're about to edit the configs now via automated text processing
<afm\colossus> "sudo su -"
<afm\colossus> note the spaces
<arso> nothing is happening, ya  i pasted urs directly
<afm\colossus> ok, wait a sec
<arso> sure
<afm\colossus> you're doing fine :)
<arso> loll
<arso> u think its gonna work out?
<afm\colossus> i think so ;)
<afm\colossus> if we are lucky enogh to select proper reolutions and refresh rates, that is
<afm\colossus> ok dude
<arso> yes?
<afm\colossus> if this somehow farks up your xorg.conf, nothing is lost
<arso> okay
<afm\colossus> so if you're left without a working graphical environment
<afm\colossus> just reboot the box
<arso> ok
<arso> btw is there a way
<arso> to make a complete installation from this desktop cd?
<afm\colossus> yes, of course
<afm\colossus> there's an icon on the desktop, afaik
<arso> and once i do that, will i be able to access my windows which is on another partition
<arso> oh ya , theres an icon, install this system permanently...
<afm\colossus> i don't use any other OD besides GNU/Linux, but it's popular to set it up along with Windows
<afm\colossus> "OS", not "OD"
<afm\colossus> ._.
<afm\colossus> however, let's try to fix your problems first, ok?
<arso> sure
<arso> but are u familiar with the dual boot process?
<afm\colossus> i'd like you to fire off the line here in your terminal:
<afm\colossus> sed -i -r "s/(.*VertRefresh).*/\1 60-120/" /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<arso> ok
<arso> nothing
<afm\colossus> that's great, just what i wanted to hear ;)
<afm\colossus> ok, one more sec pls
<arso> lol,   thank god
<arso> sure
<afm\colossus> ok, we'll ry our luck with this one next:
<arso> sure
<afm\colossus> sed -i -r "s/\"[0-9] {3,4}x[0-9] {3,4}.*$/\"1024x768\"/g" /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<arso> paste the whole line u right, right?
<afm\colossus> yes
<arso> nothing
<arso> hope u wanted to hear that
<afm\colossus> yeah ;)
<arso> phew
<|lostbyte|> :)
<arso> hello
<cox377> should i also be following this?
<afm\colossus> you remmeber that "egrep-thing" we did in the beginning?
<afm\colossus> cox377: i don't think so, please wait a moment ;)
<arso> the one that i pasted to the non paste?
<cox377> lol
<afm\colossus> i'll turn my attention to you, then
<afm\colossus> arso: yeah
<cox377>  :                  )
<arso> ya i remember it
<afm\colossus> you should be able to recall that command in your terminal
<afm\colossus> by repeadetly pressing the  Curos-Up-key
<afm\colossus> Cursor*
<afm\colossus> 3 times or so
<arso> nope only getting he laste two commands
<afm\colossus> we need to execute it once more
<arso> that gave us nothing
<afm\colossus> hm is see
<arso> just scroll up here?
<afm\colossus> ah well my bad
<afm\colossus> :)
<afm\colossus> hit Ctrl+D in your terminal once
<afm\colossus> this will make you your normal livecd user again
<afm\colossus> and HE should have the egrep line in his history
<afm\colossus> so press Cursor-Up as many times as it's needed
<afm\colossus> execute it
<afm\colossus> and paste its output to nopaste once more, pelase
<arso> wtf
<afm\colossus> please
<arso> umm
<arso> i pressed ctrl D , the terminal closed
<afm\colossus> hm i see
<afm\colossus> well, that was not supposed to happen, tbh
<arso> "egrep "Driver|Modes" /etc/X11/xorg.conf"
<afm\colossus> but it's no drama, either
<afm\colossus> yeah, paste that in a newly spawned terminal
<arso> how do i open terminal again sorry
<arso> from run command wat do i type
<afm\colossus> there's an icon somewhere in the menus - but Alt+F2 ansd "konsole" in there works, too
<arso> umm so sorry someone at the door brb
<afm\colossus> no problem
<afm\colossus> cox377: what's your problem again?
<cox377> basically, my max rez is 1024x786
<cox377> and know how the card can support more
<cox377>  :P
<afm\colossus> what resolution would you like to have?
<cox377> 1280
<afm\colossus> what gfx card have you got?
<cox377> it's a
<cox377> product: VT8237 PCI Bridge
<cox377>              vendor: VIA Technologies, Inc.
<afm\colossus> that's not your graphics card, but your PCI interconnect
<afm\colossus> you were the one with that savage thingie, right?
<cox377> it's an intergrated card
<cox377> yeh
<cox377> sorry
<cox377> was being dumb
<cox377> description: VGA compatible controller
<cox377>                 product: VT8378 [S3 UniChrome]  Integrated Video
<cox377>                 vendor: VIA Technologies, Inc.
<afm\colossus> ah
<afm\colossus> unichrome
<scheuri> sounds pretty much like black and white
<cox377> for me?
<arso> so sorry
<arso> back
<afm\colossus> cox377: paste the output of `grep -i driver /var/log/X*` to nopaste, please
<afm\colossus> arso: wb
<rob> yes, not here
<arso> thnx, i'll just wait till u guys finish
<cox377>  http://rafb.net/paste/
<cox377> so that site?
<afm\colossus> yes, that's it
<rob> yep
<cox377> http://rafb.net/paste/results/C4zY3D77.html
<arso> so sorry to barge in, but is their an equivalant of notepad here in ubuntu?
<afm\colossus> arso: "gedit" in ubuntu, "kate" or "kwrite" in kubuntu
<arso> thanx a lot
<afm\colossus> cox377: ok, i'd need to have the output of `grep Modes /etc/X11/xorg.conf` on nopaste, too, please
<omar> guys .... whats wrong ? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16745
<omar> help please
<cox377> http://rafb.net/paste/results/ONRu8e36.html
<afm\colossus> omar: did you enable universe and multiverse (or whatever it's called in dapper) repos?
<beast> salut a tt le monde
<omar> afm\colossus: sure
<arso> ENGLISH please? :)
<Ertain> Hello everyone.  My tablet still isn't working.  A person in #xorg now thinks that my tablet is being recognized as a mouse.  So what I did was suppress the loading of the evdev module (since it's a USB tablet) until it is needed.  (I did this by putting it on the module blacklist.)  I also went into the /etc/udev/rules.d and changed the order of when my mouse and tablet should be loaded.  I'm also wondering about the psmouse module.  Eve
<Ertain> m wondering if this should be loaded.
<arso> damn 1 guy to help and 5 guys need help
<cox377> lol i know
<cox377> so get in line ; )
<omar> afm\colossus: so ?
<afm\colossus> cox377: ok, i guess a simple `sed -i -r "s/1024x768/1280x1024/" /etc/X11/xorg.conf`, followed by Ctrl+Alt+Backspace (save all unsaved work first, this will KILL X!) should make things work the way you want them to
<cox377> afm\colossus
<cox377> afm\colossus: is it right that it didn't do anything?
<afm\colossus> cox377: if the output of `grep Modes /etc/X11/xorg.conf` changed, it is :)
<afm\colossus> you don't need to paste it once more, just check for yourself
<cox377> :d
<|lostbyte|> cox377, Go to system settings  >display and see if you can increase it now..
<cox377> shall do
<cox377> thanks very much
<arso> i am next please ! :D
<afm\colossus> |lostbyte|: won't work unless he restarted X in the meantime
<|lostbyte|> cox377, got to restart..
<afm\colossus> arso: ok, have you got your terminal reopened by now?
<|lostbyte|> afm\colossus, thought he did already..
<arso> yes
<afm\colossus> ok
<arso> i have and pasted the command
<afm\colossus> `sudo su -` once more
<arso> and got the lines with resolution
<afm\colossus> ok, great :)
<arso> and pasted in no paste site
<arso> and got link
<afm\colossus> would you mind providing me with the link, too? ;)
* afm\colossus is listening to "Haillie Sellasse, Up Your Ass" by Propagandhi on How To Clean Everything [amaroK] 
<|lostbyte|> :)
<arso> http://rafb.net/paste/results/FpD2M369.html
<afm\colossus> fantastic song ;)
<arso> just making sure that IS wat u wanted
<omar> hello ?
<omar> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16745
<arso> stay in line omar, :P ur next
<afm\colossus> arso: this bodes well :)
<omar> help !
<arso> yay
<cox377> haha just restarted and it's gone to 800*600
<arso> but afm\colossus if i restart, will the stuff be saved, becoz as i mentioned, i have booted from a cd
<afm\colossus> arso: no, it won't
<afm\colossus> so you don't want to restart the whole system
<arso> so then, unless i install it permanently
<afm\colossus> but just the GUI
<|lostbyte|> cox377, check in system settings..
<cox377> i have done
<cox377> thats the only option in there
<cox377> :  (
<arso> afm\colossus:  can we have a private convo, its abit crowded here
<|lostbyte|> omar, pls paste your source list ?
<afm\colossus> cox377: try hitting Ctrl+Alt++  (that's indded a PLUS at the last posiiton)
<afm\colossus> arso: i'm not regged on freenode, sorry
<afm\colossus> arso: save your unsaved work, if any
<arso> umm nope
<afm\colossus> then close all unused applications
<arso> ok
<arso> umm, which apps do u need?
<afm\colossus> ok, if you come up with a black screen
<cox377> ctrl+alt+ whjat?
<afm\colossus> or X unworking
<afm\colossus> just reboot the machine
<afm\colossus> and we'll look for another solutuion
<arso> sorry u talking to me ? or cox
<omar> |lostbyte|: all is enabled .. the point is that I installed Xubuntu from the installation CD then I removed it using the package manager and installed Kubuntu using the package manager too ... could this be the cause of the problem
<omar> ?
<|lostbyte|> Cornellius, or simply tab :)
<afm\colossus> to you, arso :)
<arso> ok, sorry , so wat do i do now
<arso> i closed all apps except this
<omar> |lostbyte|: here's my .list anyway http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16747
<afm\colossus> cox377: ctrl alt and the + key
<cox377> which restarts KDE?
<afm\colossus> arso: ok, great
<afm\colossus> after hitting Ctrl+Alt+Backspace, X should kill and restart itself (with the new config in place)
<arso> ok so after it kills itself
<afm\colossus> cox377: nope, this key combo cycles available resolutions in X
<arso> wat will happen?
<arso> wat should i do to reload it
<afm\colossus> arso: you'll be logged in into KDE again
<arso> ohyh restart itself, sorry
<arso> ok then. brb
<afm\colossus> no user interaction required ;)
<afm\colossus> good luck!
<arso> i'll kill the mo fo now
<arso> thanx ;)
<txwikinger2> Anybody have an idea, why the KDE menu item don't automatically update ?
<bachstudies> anyone know how to make kubuntu dapper use my SBlive instead the external soundcard I have? Amarok seems to always use live but realplayer and the desktop sounds go through the external.
<afm\colossus> txwikinger2: if in doubt, relogin
<txwikinger2> :-)
<cox377> all it's doing is entering = signs into here
<txwikinger2> Don't ant to do that right now ;-)
<|lostbyte|> omar, did you update ?
<afm\colossus> cox377: hm that's somewhat strange indeed, are you sure about hitting the right keys? ;)
<bachstudies> I've tried asoundconf and the system settings only gives me the option of choosing between ALSA OSS etc and not my actual soundcards
<ubuntu> didnt work
<arso> didnt work
<cox377> sed -i -r "s/1024x768/1280x1024/" /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<cox377> can i just reverse that
<arso> went to run comand, kcontrol>peropherals
<arso> display
<arso> still only one option
<omar> |lostbyte|: apt-get update ?
<arso> 640*480
<|lostbyte|> omar, yes
<afm\colossus> grrrmpf
<afm\colossus> ._O
<arso> :'(
<arso> could it be, becoz of the desktop live thing
<afm\colossus> are you behind a router, arso?
<omar> |lostbyte|: sure I did
<arso> yes
<arso> i am
<afm\colossus> do you know how to forward ports on it?
<|lostbyte|> omar, I have universe multiverse..
<arso> nope
<afm\colossus> hm ok, so ssh falls flat
<|lostbyte|> omar, and back-ports are not required..
<afm\colossus> man, this sucks - i should really write some script taking care of this X11 shit
<arso> lol
<afm\colossus> the major showstopper for firsttimers
<arso> ya
<arso> but it made me use kubuntu instead of suse 10.1
<afm\colossus> in fact, i began writing a script for that task yesterday
<afm\colossus> but it's far from finished
<arso> lol good luck
<omar> |lostbyte|: why doesnt the damn package install ?
<arso> but for now, u think theres any way?
<arso> u think it might be different if i permanently install it/
<afm\colossus> hmm well
<arso> ooh btw, one more thing
<arso> when i try to access any partition
<arso> i get error
<arso> could not mount device
<arso> for ALL partitions
<afm\colossus> hmm
<afm\colossus> what FS are those partiitons formatted with?
<afm\colossus> ntfs?
<arso> ya
<arso> i always do ntfs
<[Nige] > hi all
<|lostbyte|> ntfs can be accessed not not writen to.
<[Nige] > anyone having problems with thunderbird?
<afm\colossus> maybe ubuntu fails to set the mapped permissions for ntfs access...
<afm\colossus> (i'm using gentoo myself, don't know all too much about *ubuntu)
<arso> btw i am in Kubuntu if that makes any difference
<arso> so.. that leaves us,,,, ?/
<afm\colossus> nope, that should not change anything
<arso> so could it be when we restarted X the configurations were not saved and applied?
<afm\colossus> well, there are ways to fix this, and i could do it in les than a minute, but it's painfully time-consuming when instructing someone via irc
<arso> because its a live cd
<arso> can u try :D
<afm\colossus> no, the configs were saved for sure
<afm\colossus> well, we can give this ntfs-stuff a quick shot if you like
<arso> but u deleted the 640*480 setting ,so how come from kcontrol its still there
<afm\colossus> 640x480 is always some kind of safe default
<arso> i c
<arso> btw my data is important
<arso> not willing to reformat everythign or something
<|lostbyte|> arso, try mounting it manually ?
<afm\colossus> you won't have to do that for readonly access
<arso> wats mounting :P ?
<arso> installing it or something
<afm\colossus> mounting = telling the kernel you'd like to access a fileystem somewhere under certain rules
<arso> i see
<|lostbyte|> nope ! mount it what lets you access partions / drives..
<arso> i see
<arso> is it something u can tell me through irc?
<afm\colossus> everything in GNU/Linux can be done text-based, so yes, it is ;)
<|lostbyte|> afm\colossus, "you won't have to do that for readonly access" ..?
<afm\colossus> |lostbyte|: the linux kernel supports NTFS (in read only mode) for ages now
<|lostbyte|> afm\colossus, Yeah ! and i belive he only wants to access them..
<arso> not only access
<arso> i want control
<arso> read/write
<psb154> cox377 you still there?
<arso> but right now, i want to know if the resolution thing can be fixed
<|lostbyte|> arso, cant write..
<arso> if thats possible
<arso> wtf?
<acesuares> i thouhgt ntfs is read/write since 2-3 yuears
<acesuares> just try it
<|lostbyte|> arso, As its unsupprted on linux..
<arso> oh
<afm\colossus> arso: i firmly believe it can be fixed ;)
<arso> afm\colossus:  great
<arso> once thats fixed
<arso> i will permanently install kubuntu
<afm\colossus> |lostbyte|: doesn't at least fglrx support his card?
<arso> but with the talk that i wouldbe able to use my hdd!?!?
<acesuares> with a live CD you can access the NTFS fully automated, they are mounted already. try kubuntu, ubuntu or mepis
<arso> i have 200gb of important data
<arso> acesuares:  i did try, i am o na live cd, and i get error
<arso> acesuares:  could not mount drives
<acesuares> arso: could not mount drives
<afm\colossus> arso: yes, you would be able to access your data, but NTFS as a filesystem is not the best precondition for that
<acesuares> is a different problem.
<|lostbyte|> afm\colossus, who's card ?
<afm\colossus> |lostbyte|: arso's
<acesuares> THey should automount and if that's not the case, there is some other problem
<afm\colossus> that Raedon Whatever 200
<arso> radeon series 200
<acesuares> did you have problems with your NTFS partition ?
<arso> its quite new
<arso> the monitor is old
<arso> two problems, ntfs partitions cant be acessed and resolution stuck on 640*480
<arso> afm\colossus:  is working on the latter :)
<acesuares> but on non-linux, you have no problems with ntfs ?
<arso> nope
<arso> been using windows
<arso> for years
<|lostbyte|> afm\colossus, has to..
<arso> no probs
<afm\colossus> arso: best thing would be for you to dig up info on how to forward ports on your router
<arso> wat does the router have to do with all this?
<afm\colossus> if you can provide an experienced user with remote shell access on your machine, you'll have all those problems resolved in a matter of minutes
<arso> altho i do remember something about port forwarding ,
<arso> i was trying to enable it
<arso> for torrents to get faster
<afm\colossus> well, your router performs some networking-trick called NAT or Masquerading
<arso> and couldnt fnd info on my router
<arso> can u hack me or someting and do it, lol
<afm\colossus> hehe, i fear not ;)
<arso> u have a siemens speedstream 6520
<afm\colossus> but if you can provide me the name of the router
<arso> i***
<afm\colossus> i may be able to find docs about it
<afm\colossus> hmhm
<acesuares> arso: check this and be assured that NORMALLY, there should be no problem:
<acesuares> http://wiki.linux-ntfs.org/doku.php?id=ntfs-en#which_versions_of_ntfs_can_linux_read
<acesuares> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
<|lostbyte|> afm\colossus, there are two settings, one for monitor and other resolution..
<|lostbyte|> the monitor support which is automatically detected is not always right..
<arso> ya and i have a old monitor 5 years
<acesuares> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions
<afm\colossus> arso: ok, you router is capable of portforwarding for sure
<acesuares> bye
<scott> anyone got an experience with cedega? i cant install red alert 2 with it, can anyone help me?
<|lostbyte|> If he could go into monito settings and put a generic one of 1280, it would work..
<arso> afm\colossus:  any more info on how to :P
<arso> |lostbyte|:  umm where?
<afm\colossus> |lostbyte|: the sed-magic i unleashed onto his xorg.conf already did that automatically
<|lostbyte|> scott, You are playing for their support. so they will help..
<|lostbyte|> paying*
<scott> no one is respondin in their irc though :(
<afm\colossus> scott: cedega support is done via their forums, i believe
<scott> oky
<afm\colossus> arso: i'm browing the manual of your router right now
<arso> afm\colossus:  thanx,
<arso> just a question, wat file system does linux use by default fat32?
<|lostbyte|> afm\colossus, what sync rate did you give him ?
<afm\colossus> arso: nope, windows filesystems have insufficient capabilites for UNIX-likeOS to run on
<afm\colossus> there are many FS supported by the linux kernel, however
<afm\colossus> the default is ext3
<arso> afm\colossus:  when we changed the configurations , where did they get saved?
<arso> afm\colossus:  i see
<afm\colossus> |lostbyte|: X11 uses 85hz at most, anyway
<afm\colossus> arso: they were saved to /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<|lostbyte|> the horz and vert ?
<arso> but thats on a cd
<afm\colossus> btw, there are ext3 drivers for Windows, too
<arso> and the cd is not re-writable
<afm\colossus> www.fs-driver.org
<|lostbyte|> afm\colossus, 70 is usually safe on old monitors
<afm\colossus> arso: yes, the klernel use an advanced technology called unionfs to virtuelly write to files on the CD
<|lostbyte|> afm\colossus, horz and vert ?
<afm\colossus> it just keeps the changes in memory
<arso> afm\colossus:  cool, so they were saved 100%
<afm\colossus> |lostbyte|: i just changed vertrefresh to 60-120
<afm\colossus> arso: yes, they were
<arso> should it be 50-120
<afm\colossus> btw, i found the guide on how to forward ports for your router
<arso> afm\colossus:  oh great, is it simple for me to follow?
<afm\colossus> arso: no, 60 as the minimum is perfectly save for sure
<arso> i see
<afm\colossus> arso: i think it's pretty well done
<afm\colossus> http://subscriber.communications.siemens.com/documents/65xxug.pdf - page 80
<afm\colossus> you need to forward port number 22
<afm\colossus> to the IP your PC gets assigned by your router
<Ertain> Say, if I'm using a USB mouse with a PS/2 converter, would I still need to load the "psmouse" module?
<Emess> whats the command to boot the dapper cd into console so i can edit xorg.conf so itll work?
<afm\colossus> Emess: you don't have to do that
<arso> afm\colossus: opening the pdf now
<Emess> how so?
<Emess> it wont boot norma,lly, it crashes
<afm\colossus> Emess: just hop over to a virtual terminal with, for example, Ctrl+Alt+F1
<afm\colossus> oh ok
<afm\colossus> hehe
<arso> afm\colossus:  just a question is konquerer based on firefox?
<afm\colossus> arso: nope, konqueror uses a rendering engine of its own, called khtml
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> !transparency
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<afm\colossus> Emess: try to append "single" to your kernel's boot parameters
<arso> afm\colossus:  downloading pdf, gimme a minute
<afm\colossus> arso: well, there's not much to do for me while you're editing your routers NAT tables according to the instructions in the manual
<afm\colossus> the only thing you need to know:
<afm\colossus> Protocol TCP, port 22
<afm\colossus> and the IP of your computer
<arso> are the instructions in the manual easy to follow
<arso> with no basic knowledge of linux
<afm\colossus> yes
<arso> okay good
<afm\colossus> they are OS-independent
<arso> how do i find my ip?
<afm\colossus> all you need is a browser to configure the device
<afm\colossus> `ifconfig` can tell you
<arso> konquerer works?
<afm\colossus> yes, konqueror should work :)
<arso> u mean ip? or if
<afm\colossus> if
<afm\colossus> not ip
<afm\colossus> if = interface
<arso> lol ;p k sorry
<arso> nothign opened
<tobias_> Hi
<tobias_> how to listen to mp3 with xmms?
<Emess> ok iv got a terminal up, now what?
<Emess> got the mp3 codecs? tehn jsut open teh song in xmms
<tobias_> how to get the mp3 codecs Emess?
<afm\colossus> arso: what do you mean?
<tobias_> thats my problem ! iam newby
<Emess> Adpet, or if you have a program called Automaitx you can just click it
<Emess> *Adept
<tobias_> Emess: whats the name of the package?
<arso> afm\colossus:  umm theres a problem
<afm\colossus> arso: what exactly?
<arso> afm\colossus:  the router page i have shows only 2 options in security
<Emess> mp3lib or something? not quite sure
<arso> afm\colossus:  in the pdf
<arso> afm\colossus: there are 4
<afm\colossus> hmm
<arso> afm\colossus:  and the one i need aint there
<afm\colossus> are the relevant ones missing?
<afm\colossus> shit.
<afm\colossus> maybe there's a hint somewhere in the handbook on how to enable/recover the missing ones
<arso> ill check
<afm\colossus> ok, good luck!
<arso> but they never were there since i bought the router last year
<Emess> afm\colossus: nope, it locks up at X
<Emess> cant install if the cd dont work
<arso> ok i mangaged
<tobias_> Emess: in which repo multiverse?
<afm\colossus> Emess: use the alternative install CD instead
<arso> omg i feel n00b, this is the first time isign in as admin into the page
<Emess> although that computer jsut doesnt want to run any X
<afm\colossus> it's textbased
<Emess> mmm i havent got it tho
<Emess> and dont have speed to dl it before next week :P
<Emess> or a car to drive to UWA and pick it up from their server, seeing as theyr the main au server :P
<afm\colossus> lol arso ;>
<arso> afm\colossus:  never needed to ! lol
<afm\colossus> Emess: hmm what do you want your computer to do?
<Emess> run X
<Emess> with KDE
<afm\colossus> (why are you installing ubuntu without a desktop?)
<Emess> and ubuntu'
<afm\colossus> i see
<afm\colossus> hm well
<Emess> i want to isntall a desktop, but i need to change some x settings first so it will actually boot
<afm\colossus> do you know why exactly X fails to start?
<arso> afm\colossus:  which page was it? the thing we needed\
<Emess> no, but im assuming either my mouse or GPU
<jackal`inst> hi, im using xubuntu..but maybe u can help me :-/ my "applications button doesnt work anymore...clicked something in the menu "settings" and since this clicking it doesnt open and i cannot do right click to open it on the desktop...rebooted the system, but nothing changes
<Emess> because it loads for a sec in flux and then the mosue locks and teh whole thing freezes
<arso> found it
<klerfayt> what's the reason behind disabed smooth scrolling by default in konqueror?
<arso> afm\colossus:  sorry need ur help a bit
<afm\colossus> yeah, what's up?
<arso> afm\colossus:  umm from the port by pass thing
<arso> theres
<arso> add a custom by pass entery
<arso> and in the pdf its not clear wat i should write
<arso> page 80/81
<afm\colossus> sec
<arso> theres selecting the service telnet/ftp blabal
<afm\colossus> well
<afm\colossus> you choose "TCP" in the "Choose Protocol" dropdown box
<arso> ok donethat
<arso> port 22 ?
<afm\colossus> and enter 22 and 22 in the text files right to it
<arso> ok done
<afm\colossus> then you choose "redirect blah blah to IP Address:"
<afm\colossus> and enter your IP in the textbox
<arso> ya ok, thats selected, and ip is already written
<arso> on default
<afm\colossus> k
<arso> how about service? no need to pick one
<afm\colossus> nope
<arso> ok
<arso> so now i just reboot router?
<afm\colossus> click apply
<afm\colossus> maybe it can do this on the fly
<afm\colossus> (it should be able to)
<arso> Entry containing one or more of the requested ports already exists.
<afm\colossus> try leaving the second field blank
<arso> ok
<afm\colossus> so it read from 22 to none
<afm\colossus> reads*
<arso> k
<arso> same error
<arso> i'll try switching
<arso> first empty second 22
<afm\colossus> ok
<arso> Service name and port number are undefined.
<arso> You must specify the service for TCP/UDP protocols - either by name or number.
<afm\colossus> try 22000 instead of 22
<arso> in first or second
<afm\colossus> for both
<arso> umm when i pressed apply
<arso> it refreshed the pa ge
<arso> and its working now
<arso> i think
<arso> Protocol  Port  Redirected to
<arso> IP Address  Enable/
<arso>  Disable  Edit  Delete
<arso>   TCP  22  192.168.254. 1Disable1Edit1Delete1
<arso>   TCP  22000  192.168.254. 1Disable
<arso> sorry bout that
<arso> ya i belive its enabled for port 22 AND 22000
<afm\colossus> uhm well
<afm\colossus> whatever
<afm\colossus> won't hurt anyone
<afm\colossus> please paste the output of `echo /etc/init.d/ssh*`
<arso> ?
<arso> ohh
<arso> go to terminal
<afm\colossus> yeah ;)
<afm\colossus> i prefer working there, anyway
<arso> i am sorry
<arso> wat should i paste in terminal?
<arso> echo /etc/init.d/ssh
<arso> that?
<afm\colossus> no, don't forget about the * at the end
<arso> oh ok
<afm\colossus> `echo /etc/init.d/ssh*`
<arso> umm  i press enter and the line is written underneat it again
<afm\colossus> you pasted it without the ``, right?
<arso> yes
<arso> i pasted : c
<arso> echo /etc/init.d/ssh*
<afm\colossus> so it doesn't put out anything like "/etc/init.d/sshd"?
<afm\colossus> but just "/etc/init.d/ssh*"?
<arso> ig
<arso> without echo?
<afm\colossus> yeah, without echo
<arso> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ /etc/init.d/ssh*
<arso> bash: /etc/init.d/ssh*: No such file or directory
<arso> ,,
<afm\colossus> oh man, how shitty is that?
<afm\colossus> kubuntu live doesn't come with sshd?
<arso> lol, dont ask me
<arso> umm hey are u familar with dual booting
<afm\colossus> not really, no
<arso> coz if u r, i'll just go permanently instal it now
<arso> damn
<afm\colossus> i've set it up a few times of course
<afm\colossus> but i'm windows-free
<afm\colossus> there are guides on the forums for sure
<afm\colossus> www.ubuntuforums.org
<arso> i see
<arso> i guess i could go instal it permanently
<arso> then come back here
<afm\colossus> it's a very friendly atmosphere there
<arso> ya, cool
<afm\colossus> well, yes, it would make more sense
<arso> and if i dont understand anything i'll just ask u ;)
<afm\colossus> if all the effort we put into that
<afm\colossus> is not lost once you reboot
<afm\colossus> ;)
<arso> btw, do they pay u for this?
<arso> or are u just a visitor helping out n00bs
<afm\colossus> nah, i'm just visiting
<arso> and are u usually here?
<afm\colossus> i don't even use (k)ubuntu myself, but i like the channel :)
<arso> lol cool, thats weird tho
<arso> btw
<arso> u know Amsn
<afm\colossus> yeah
<arso> can u add people using msn on windows through it?
<afm\colossus> i don't use proprietary IM protocols, though ;)
<arso> wat do u use?
<afm\colossus> yes, i think that's possible
<|lostbyte|> arso, yes ! you can.
<arso> anywhere i can add u
<arso> |lostbyte|:  thanx, great to hear that
<afm\colossus> i use Jabber (it's also called XAMPP, and Google Talk is based on it)
<afm\colossus> XMPP
<arso> oh cool
<|lostbyte|> afm\colossus, jabber :) which server ?
<arso> how long are u guys staying here in this channel?
<afm\colossus> i use google talk because of its logging-caps
<arso> i don wanna instal it come back, find u both gone and no body to help me :P
<afm\colossus> all day and all night long, i fear ;)
<arso> yay
<arso> lol
<arso> how old are u ? no job :P
<arso> or are u... AT JOB lol
<afm\colossus> 20 - student of CS and philosophy ;)
<arso> cool
<arso> i am 16
<|lostbyte|> Student of BscIT
<arso> computer and science and philosophy!?. how are they related
<arso> |lostbyte|:  ??
<arso> |lostbyte|:  wats that:P
<|lostbyte|> arso, Bachelors in Infrmation Technology
<arso> |lostbyte|:  ahh i c ,cool
<arso> u know each other in real life?
<|lostbyte|> Nope :)
<arso> hehe ic
<afm\colossus> i don't anyone in here personal
<arso> i see, where do  u live? i am in dubai
<|lostbyte|> USually we dont have personel talks here..
<afm\colossus> http://www.gnu.org/philosophy/
<|lostbyte|> as per the rules..
<afm\colossus> @ arso ;)
<arso> lol, so i am breaking the rules her ehuh
<afm\colossus> i'm from Austria, Central EU
<|lostbyte|> ME, Kuwait !
<arso> oh
<arso> cool, ur near me, i am in dubai,UAE
<|lostbyte|> arso, Nice..
<arso> and last but not least, can i please have ur emails so i can contact u if i need help
<|lostbyte|> arso, I am registered on this nick.. so i am online here 24/7
<arso> oh ok
<arso> afm\colossus:  how about u?
<afm\colossus> you can look up my contact info on my homepage
<afm\colossus> http://gnulords.org/~colo/
<|lostbyte|> afm\colossus, DO they teach Linux in CS ?
<arso> sure
<arso> ya, my sis took it, but refuses to help me :(
<afm\colossus> |lostbyte|: yeah, i'm tutor for UNIX-like operating systems
<|lostbyte|> afm\colossus, i was born 25 of august.
<|lostbyte|> :P
<afm\colossus> the subject is called "Technische Praxis der Computersysteme"
<arso> ? lol hows that relevant/
<arso> afm\colossus:  oh ur not studying in english:
<an> so, i installed kubuntu, it all went smooth.  but once i connect to an irc-server, it times out as soon as the motd shows up.  also i cant browse to 95% of the webpages including the forums.  Where should i look first ?
<afm\colossus> no, pretty much everything german over here ;)
<arso> wtf
<arso> the guy just starts asking a question
<arso> afm\colossus:  even the commands? :P
<afm\colossus> an: you could try mointoring your network connection via ping
<afm\colossus> arso: lol ;>
<arso> :P
<an> that would work to see if there is a misshap, but it seems the network connection has a minor problem.  any suggestions where to look, and what to look for ?
<|lostbyte|> arso, http://gnulords.org/~colo/img/myself/goodboy_2003.jpg
<arso> |lostbyte|:  yes?
<arso> afm\colossus:  wats good about gentoo?
<afm\colossus> arso, read it here: http://www.gentoo.org/main/en/about.xml
<arso> |lostbyte|:  wat is it?
<afm\colossus> afk, eating. bbl.
<arso> sure
<|lostbyte|> ArmedGeek, afm\colossus's nerdy look :P
<arso> "Computer Science is no more about computers than astronomy is about telescopes."
<arso> interesting
<arso> |lostbyte|:  lol
<arso> so |lostbyte| are u kuwaity?
<|lostbyte|> Nope ! Indian.
<acesuares> arso: did you fix ur problem with ntfs ?
<arso> acesuares:  not yet, i am off to install kubuntu permanently
<arso> then i'll be back here
<arso> and tell u if it works or not
<arso> just reading up on gentoo a bit
<acesuares> arso: cool !
<arso> acesuares:  its my first day using linux :D
<acesuares> anb: what type of coinnection (adsl, dial-up ?)
<acesuares> an: what type of coinnection (adsl, dial-up ?)
<arso> ok then everyone, i am off to instal, hope it doesnt take long
<arso> be back when i am done
<acesuares> arso: you'll rock like many beofre you ! :-)
<an> a cable modem, through a little hub (the connection supports 4 ip addresses)
<arso> acesuares:  lol, thank u, wish i started earilier :(:(
<arso> afm\colossus: |lostbyte| acesuares     brb
<acesuares> arso: never too late to learn :-) (and really, kubuntu dapper is a lot more fun then any distro in 1996 :-)))
<arso> acesuares:  dapper?,i guess i'll be trying many distros now on
<acesuares> an: are you familiar with 'terminal' or the command line ?
<arso> but herad (k)ubuntu is the best for a windows user to start with
<acesuares> arso: a very good way.
<scheuri> hi all
<arso> acesuares:  i guess i'll be trying suse,dapper and gentoo later on
<an> acesuares: yes, i am familiar with it (tho i would have to reboot into kubuntu again to use it)
<arso> bye
<scott_> quick question, ive got kubuntu installed atm, i want to install winxp on a partition (that i will make), however i know that installin it will wipe out grub in the bootloader, so after i install windows should i boot into kubuntu livecd then reinstall grub (some how :D)
<arso> umm
<acesuares> arso: kubuntue's latest release is named 'Dapper Drake'  also referred to as 6.06
<acesuares> !dapper
<ubotu> dapper is the 4th and latest release of Ubuntu. Version 6.06 LTS, codename "Dapper Drake"
<arso> can i remove the bottom task bar
<arso> acesuares:  ooh, so the one i am using now is dapper?
<acesuares> arso: I hipe so, else you need to find a new cd :-)
<arso> acesuares:  coz since the resolution is so big, the NEXT in the installation is hidden by the task bar
<arso> acesuares:  its the latest, offcial torrent downloaded yeterday
<acesuares> arso: I've seen that problem many many times, I don't like that problem...
<arso> so no way to remove the bottom taskbar , temporarily or anything
<acesuares> an: your connections is good with windows but bad with kubuntu ?
<an> acesuares: that is correct
<helter> Hi, I need help with my keyboard, anyone can help?
<maniacxs> hi, got a problem with oowriter on Breezy. after doing some work in small documents i get *** glibc detected *** free() ....
<acesuares> an: i gotta go now but Imy guess is that it's in the dns. Check /etc/resolv.conf maybe ?
<acesuares> bye
<an> acesuares: i will, thanks and bye
<yur> good morning
<helter> Hi, I need help with my keyboard, anyone can help?
<yur> whats ur prob?
<arso> OMG
<arso> this is bad
<arso> so far i ve been managing to click through the taskbar for next
<arso> but at the partition selection place
<arso> i have 8 partitions+ the NEXT is too far down
<arso> i cant click on it through the taskbar
<arso> isnt there any way to hide the taskbar?
<ubuntu_> hey, how can i resize an ext3 partition?
<|lostbyte|> ubuntu_, qtparted
<|lostbyte|> arso, yes, check its options..
<arso> |lostbyte|:  i managed to make the toolbar go <<< halfway
<afm\colossus> arso: yes, there is
<arso> oh how please?
<afm\colossus> right click on it
<ubuntu_> ive booted using the kubuntu livecd, but qtparted wont let me resize it
<afm\colossus> select configure panel
<afm\colossus> and the "Hiding"
<arso> ya i did it
<afm\colossus> then
<arso> shit
<arso> the parition selection thing
<arso> is bigger then the screen
<ubuntu_> it says its status is active though..
<afm\colossus> hehehe
<arso> the OK or NEXT is UNDER the edge of the screen
<afm\colossus> ENTER should work like clicking next
<afm\colossus> or possibly Alt+K
<afm\colossus> or sth like that
<arso> both didnt work...
<arso> omg
<arso> maybe there isnt NEXT orr OK
<arso> i am at the place where i must select
<arso> one swap and one root
<arso> i did that
<arso> anything else i should do
<yur> any1 tried the new ati driverz?
<arso> omg
<bachstudies> does anyone know if there is a way to make a program use a particular soundcard instead of the default?
<arso> so i am screwed?
<arso> ............?
<weihello> 
<scheuri> yur: driverz?
<BKaj> It too bad that programs like Google Earth don't come with the dependencies required :(
<arso> afm\colossus:  helllllllo?
<arso> |lostbyte|:  hellllllo
<yur> yup,the new ati gglrx on their website 4 linux
<arso> omg, no one is here to help me...
<afm\colossus> arso: well, try holding down the Alt-Key and drap the window with the mouse
<afm\colossus> drag*
<ubuntu_> can anyone answer my resizing question please?
<arso> ok
<arso> YAYAYAYAY
<arso> afm\colossus:  thank u
<arso> :):LD
<afm\colossus> ubuntu_: i believe it#s better not to try this with a kubuntu livecd
<yur> scheuri:yes,the new fglrx from ati site 4 linux
<ubuntu_> surley its better to use a livecd to resize a partition than when using the actual distro on ur hd?
<afm\colossus> but rather with this here
<afm\colossus> http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<arso> good bye
<arso> i continue my installation
<arso> afm\colossus:  thankx a lot
<afm\colossus> bye, and the best of luck :)
<scheuri> yur: sorry...cant help
<arso> afm\colossus:  thanz
<arso> afm\colossus:  i am having problems
<arso> i get an error
<arso> after i select which partition to be root and astuff
<afm\colossus> which error?
<arso> in a minute
<arso> i'll tell u i am going thru installation a gain
<afm\colossus> do you have unpartitioned space on your disk?
<arso> maybe
<arso> a few mbs
<arso> i have 3 harddisks btw
<jaime> hm I have a problem running amarok, it sounds great but the stream doesn't work, I can see the name of the song but it doesn't sound
<BKaj> root partition rquires a minimum of 2G according to guide
<arso> afm\colossus:  the test of the swap space in partition no7 of ide2 slave(hdd) found uncorrected errors
<yur> who have serious sam game working on ubuntu?
<yur> i cant get it 2 work
<BKaj> swap should be 500mb to work
<afm\colossus> arso: you better delete some of the partitions you don't need any more, and create fresh ones in their place
<arso> its 15gb - swap
<arso> afm\colossus: umm ok
<arso> wt file system and how
<arso> through the installer, or from elsewhere
<BKaj> wow arso, that's a bit much :)
<SeanTater> I think 32 bit systems can't hold much more swap than that
<arso> BKaj:  u mean 15gb? how much should i give it? wats the swap for anymore
<SeanTater> arso: swap is where overflow goes when your memory is full
<afm\colossus> arso: you can also delete the partitions from inside windows
<SeanTater> arso: I keep 1 GB swap, 15 GB is extreme
<BKaj> swap file is for helping memory dumps , it works in conjuction with it
<afm\colossus> or the livecd i just pasted the url to a while back
<arso> afm\colossus: so how much space should i give swap?
<afm\colossus> not more than 2 times your RAM
<arso> my ram is 1gb
<afm\colossus> that's a good rule of thumb
<arso> so 2 gb?
<arso> ya read it a few places
<SeanTater> arso: that would work well
<BKaj> I agree with afm\colossus, 1 G is plenty
<arso> ohhhhhhhhhhh
<arso> its virtual memory?
<SeanTater> arso: I have 512 MB ram, 1 GB swap
<afm\colossus> yes
<afm\colossus> like windows' pagefile
<arso> i see
<afm\colossus> (only faster :>)
<arso> lol
<BKaj> hehe
<arso> unix like fan boy :P
<afm\colossus> no, it's a fact
<arso> cool
<arso> another linux advantage
<afm\colossus> windows need to traverse the FS_layer to commit changes to swapped pages
<afm\colossus> Linux does not
<arso> cool
<afm\colossus> since swap is a FS of its own
<arso> afm\colossus:  btw
<arso> wat FS should i make the formats
<arso> and how much space should i giv ethe root
<afm\colossus> go for ext3
<BKaj> I left 500Mb for my swap and I have no probs , but my mem is 1G
<arso> BKaj:  lol :P
<SeanTater> afm\colossus: so what if the swap is a file under ext3?
<arso> afm\colossus:  can i creat ext3 from windows? if so how
<afm\colossus> SeanTater: that's a penalty to performance
<arso> norton partition magic?
<afm\colossus> arso: you can, but you should not
<arso> afm\colossus:  didnt u just tell me to?
<afm\colossus> just leave a nice amount of free, unpartitioned space for Kubuntu's installer
<SeanTater> afm\colossus: well, I;m glad I switched to a partition swap a whila ago
<arso> ohh
<afm\colossus> it takes care of creating partitions, and formatting them
<arso> so i'll just delete partitions without formatting
<arso> i see
<arso> how can i delte a partition i windows
<arso> i ve never done that
<arso> i always do it through the windows cd when installing
<afm\colossus> i don't know where exactly for english windows versions
<BKaj> just make sure you  the hda if yer running a windows partition
<SeanTater> arso: AFAIK, partitioning can only be done on live cd's if it can be done elsewhere, it;s new to me
<BKaj> keep
<afm\colossus> but there is a utility integrated since nt 5
<lenny__> hi
<SeanTater> lenny__: hellp
<SeanTater> lenny__: hello, that is
<arso> BKaj:  wat do u mean
<afm\colossus> http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php - you can also kill/resize/whatever partiitons with this cd
<arso> omg, another cd, i hope i have blanks
<arso> i think i can just use partition magic, its the best software by norton
<afm\colossus> it's from paragon, i believe ;)
<afm\colossus> but it's decent, yes
<arso> so is 30gb unpartitioned space enough for linux? and does the root and swap have to be on the same harddisk
<SeanTater> afm\colossus: the installer (as in the one on the live cd) comes with qtpartied if you do it in expert mode
<BKaj> I would get asmall program called GParted and make sure you r boot sequence ids from the cdrom first
<arso> or is 15gb enough for both root and swap
<afm\colossus> SeanTater: oh, nice
<afm\colossus> did not know that
<afm\colossus> arso: 30gb is enough, yeah
<SeanTater> afm\colossus: I could not have done it with out qtparted
<BKaj> then you can use GParted to partition your HDD
<afm\colossus> they don't need to reside on the same physical device
<furgu> arso: 30 gb is enough, maybe 2gb for swap and the rest root?
<arso> i see thanx
<furgu> or qtparted
<arso> so is there an option in installer
<BKaj> yes , either one
<arso> to make it take all unpartitioned space?
<BKaj> I use 30G and so far so good
<furgu> arso: you can have it auto-create the partitions that would work too
<arso> but if i make it auto-create, it will only create partitions in unpartitioned space
<arso> or will it delete any other partitions?
<inc|freaky> hi all. i have a Fujitsu Siemens Amilo M 1437G and my CPU keeps running at 800Mhz and the cpu frequency scaling isnt supported (says powernowd when starting) ... what can i do to get this working? Pentium M (centrino, 2ghz)
<BKaj> Of course I'm having a tuff time getting samba to work on my windows network and programs like Google Earth that need a mile of dependencies in Linux :)
<furgu> only in unpartitioned, you can delete partitions and then go back and tell it to auto-create if you want
<arso> oh
<arso> so i can just delete thru the installer, without having to go to windwos and use partition magic
<furgu> yepp
<arso> afm\colossus:  why didnt u tell me : lol
<furgu> are you planning on dual booting arso?
<arso> furgu:  yes?
<BKaj> yeah arso, furgu knows his stuff :)
<arso> furgu:  any thing i should do from now to facilitate that
<furgu> are you planning on reinstalling windows then?
<arso> furgu:  no, i have a windows installation on another partition that i installed yesterday
<furgu> but you have some free space arso?
<arso> furgu:  i guess, how much are we talking?
<BKaj> partition magic can be dangerous ... it's also buggy as I found to my chagrin
<furgu> 30gb should be enough, is that how much you have?
<arso> no i have more
<arso> i have total 200gb
<furgu> free?  unpartitioned?
<arso> 30gb free and another 20 and 18 gb
<arso> so total is 68gb :D
<kbrooks> Has anyone here tried EasyUbuntu recently? does it work on kubuntu?
<arso> furgu:  no theyre not unpartitioned
<kbrooks> we have fixed the bugs on kubuntu
<arso> furgu:  there are 2 partitions 15 gb each that are completely free, these are the ones i plan on
<arso> furgu:  deleting
<bachstudies> kbrooks: hey remember I tried it and it works fine!
<arso> furgu:  to make 30 gb unpartitioned space
<gupta> kbrooks: yup, I had probs running easyubuntu on kubuntu
<kbrooks> bachstudies: when?
<furgu> are the partitions next to each other asrso?
<kbrooks> gupta: java and flash?
<arso> furgu:  no
<arso> furgu:  theyre on different hdd's as well i think
<bachstudies> kbrooks: a month ago or something - remember I sent you the review!
<gupta> kbrooks: yup, flash had probs
<kbrooks> gupta: we fixed these, so I strongly recommend you try again
<arso> furgu:  is that a problem?
<arso> offcource it is , omg
<h3sp4wn> gupta: I strongly recommend if its just flash you need you just install it from multiverse
<furgu> arso: that makes it a little more complicated, you can use the ubuntu installed to delete the partitions, as long as you know which ones they are.  Be careful, because it can't be undone, and you won't see thee windows drive letters (C:, D:, E:)
<arso> furgu:  it cant create a partition from unpartitioned space in two different hdds
<gupta> kbrooks: OK, But I installed that stuff myself :)
<furgu> arso: it should be able to do that
<arso> furgu:  wow, thats possible
<furgu> arso:  Unless you know which partitions belong to which drive letters I would delete the partitions in windows
<gupta> h3sp4wn: flash running without probs here
<arso> furgu:  how can i delete partitions in windows besides using partition magic?
<furgu> arso: you can have different directories on different partitions... no big deal in linux
<furgu> arso: what version of windows are you using?
<arso> furgu:  linux sure rox
<h3sp4wn> gupta: under konqueror ?
<arso> furgu:  sp2
<furgu> arso, if you right click on My Computer, and go to Manage, you can edit your partitions in there
<arso> i see
<furgu> arso, be careful, back up everything important first
<gupta> h3sp4wn: yuk! under Opera
<arso> furgu: the partitions i am deleting are alrdy empty so no worries
<arso> furgu:  i'll go to windows then.. goodbye
<furgu> arso: well, I would back things up still
<furgu> with any operation like this, okay arso?
<arso> furgu:  but theres 120gb roughly of data
<arso> furgu:  how can i back all that up
<furgu> arso, is all of it important?
<arso> i guess
<arso> years of hardwork
<arso> furgu:  but wat dangers are there
<arso> the important stuff is on different partitions
<furgu> if you have years of hard work arso, you should have backups.  What if a hard disk fails tomorrow?
<arso> furgu:  i plan on buying a 400 gb hdd later, for now, i am in a dangerous situation
<furgu> arso, how old is the hard drive with the important stuff on it?
<scheuri> arso: I backup on CD, usb-sticks and other harddrives...(even computers)...trust me...that eases your pain if something fails
<arso> furgu:   i have 3hdds , 120+40+40, the 120 is about 5/6months old
<arso> a 40 is 2 weeks old
<arso> and a 40 is 3 years old
<arso> i guess the 3 year old one , is the one in danger
<furgu> heh I didnt know they still make 40s
<arso> furgu:  i got it free somehow
<kbrooks> ih have 20 gb :P  furgu
<arso> furgu:  when u upgraded my pc
<furgu> arso, just be very careful when you start deleting things to make sure you are deleting the right partition
<arso> furgu:  yes sir
<kbrooks> furgu: arso
<kbrooks> furgu: arso
<kbrooks> furgu: arso
<arso> kbrooks:  yes?
<furgu> arso, good luck, and remember, dont panic
<arso> kbrooks:  20gb lol
<kbrooks> furgu: deleting of partitions only occurs hen you commit
<arso> furgu:  yes sir, i stopped panicking last night
<furgu> heh
<arso> furgu:  i tried getting suse to work for hours
<furgu> kbrooks, thanks for the info
<scheuri> arso: have you backed up before doing this here?
<furgu> !partition
<kbrooks> commit as in click install
<ubotu> Disks store lots of data. Partitioning: try gparted or qtparted  - Formatting: see the manpage for mkfs  - Mounting: system -> administration -> disks
<arso> scheuri:  doing wat?
<scheuri> arso: formating, installing ubuntu on harddisks and stuff...
<furgu> !commit
<ubotu> I know nothing about commit
<furgu> !commitment
<ubotu> I know nothing about commitment
<arso> scheuri:  i am still oan live cd
<arso> scheuri:  i am going to go delete 2 partitions now that i have already formatted yesterday so data loss is minimal
<scheuri> arso: well, okay...it sounded like you are actually on your harddisks...
<furgu> damn promiscuous bots
<scheuri> arso: still...if something gets wrong....well...
<arso> scheuri:  no ia m discussing my deletion plans for the actual instalment now
<arso> scheuri:  god be with me
<arso> good bye then,
<arso> off to windows
<arso> thanx everyone for ur advice
<scheuri> arso: god has absolutely nothing to do with this...make a backup...because god is not doing that for you...:)
<arso> scheuri:  too hard to backup 100gb+
<furgu> if lightning strikes the computer or floods the home it's an act of god, right?
<scheuri> furgu: no comment
<furgu> heh
<arso> lol
<scheuri> arso: well....okay...
<arso> ok people, GOODBYE
<furgu> bye
<arso> thanx alot  furgu,scheuri
<arso> i'll be back when i install it
<arso> how long does it take? roughly
<h3sp4wn> I think that that means you are not supposed to have the data in question
<arso> 30/40mins?
<furgu> about that depending on your specs
<arso> 3.2 HT intel 1gb ram
<furgu> should be pretty quick
<arso> i want a xeon server T'T
<furgu> arso, do you have ATI card or Nvidia?
<arso> ATI
<furgu> hmmm... ok
<arso> integrated with the mobo 256mb' radeon series 200
<furgu> jsyk ATI drivers for linux are poor, if you want to use OpenGL apps, if not no worries
<arso> is it good, or should i get a nvidia
<arso> furgu:  oh? so am i gonna have trouble?
<arso> ohh nvm we'll leave that for later, now i instal fix the resolution problem and the mounting problem
<arso> GOOD BYE
<furgu> arso, you will be able to do everything but playing games or doing intense graphical things may make life difficult
<afm\colossus> nvidia's proprietary drivers are of top notch quality
<furgu> sounds good
<furgu> later
<afm\colossus> ati's aren't
<arso> bye
<h3sp4wn> They are better than they used to be the ati ones
<furgu> elie was in here yesterday crying about the ati drivers
<BKaj> nVidia has more driver issues than ATI in Linux
<furgu> what?  no way man
<furgu> BKaj, is this from experience?
<BKaj> from all the stuuf I've seen about them on the different Linux distro chats , that's my cocnclusion
<furgu> thats funny I have ready the opposite
<furgu> I have never had any problems with the nvidia drivers... rock solid
<BKaj> I'm using an elcheapo ATI on board xpress200 that uses the std driver
<BKaj> no probs
<scheuri> havent had any issues with nvidia either, never trie ati though
<furgu> only issue is if you try to mix the ones from the nvidia website or the ubuntu packages
<furgu> STD is open source?
<LiquidNerd_work> open sores?
<BKaj>  the driver that Kubuntu uses fro AtI
<furgu> standard?
<furgu> did you install a special package BKaj?
<BKaj> auto detection
<BKaj> no  furgu
<h3sp4wn> There is full 3d support with 9600 and below and the free drivers
<furgu> BKaj, you are using a non accelerated free driver
<furgu> BKaj no OpenGL for you
<h3sp4wn> BKaj: He has acceleration
<h3sp4wn> By the experimental r300 driver
<BKaj> well I don't know , actaully ...it's frgxl or something
<furgu> h3sp4wn, full acceleration as if the binary drivers were installed?
<afm\colossus> h3sp4wn: in fact, r300 supports all cards from 9500 to X850XT
<furgu> don't know sorry h3sp4wn is probably right
<afm\colossus> "radeon" provides hardware glx support for 8500 to 9250
<BKaj> I'm not tellling anyone to avoid nVidia , of course not , merely commenting on what i've seen in the chats
<h3sp4wn> See the x org 7 release notes (It mentions it but its experimental)
<h3sp4wn> afm\colossus: It crashes whenever you run a 3d application with an r350
<afm\colossus> really? i remember the dev-website stating that it runs flawlessly on a X850
<furgu> Can you do dual monitor setup on those drivers?
<h3sp4wn> afm\colossus: You get about 10 seconds of acceleration then a hardlock
<afm\colossus> furgu: "radeon" can do
<BKaj> tell me , what is 3d anyway ...exceptional resolution or something or... ?
<afm\colossus> don't know about r300
<arso123456> hey its arso
<afm\colossus> h3sp4wn: i see
<arso123456> from windows
<afm\colossus> what about r300?
<afm\colossus> wb arso
<arso123456> ya
<arso123456> i forgot , how do i delete partitions from windows again :P
<arso123456> i was told but forgot again :S
<furgu> right click My Computer, go to Manage
<arso123456> ok>?
<arso123456> i see
<furgu> in the Management window there will be a partitions option somewhere in the list on the right
<furgu> ok
<arso123456> disk management
<arso123456> thnx
<furgu> np
<h3sp4wn> r300 is supposed to be ok (with upto 9600XT or certain enbedded cards - just the ones with 4 pipes though)
<arso123456> furgu do i need to do something from now to dual boot later?
<furgu> nope arsol, linux takes care of that
<arso123456> furgu and another thing, luckily both partitions are on the same drive
<arso123456> and on the new hdd from 2 weeks
<arso123456> furgu "delete logical drive" ?
<furgu> BKaj, 3d is like 3d graphics... google Earth uses opengl
<h3sp4wn> BJaj: run glxinfo | grep direct (If you get direct rendering yes its working)
<furgu> arsol, I think so, you right clicked on the drive letter and selected delete?
<arso123456> there isnt delete
<arso123456> theres delete logical drive
<arso123456> just checking thats the right one
<furgu> I think so let me fire up vmware to make sure
<arso123456> ok
<arso123456> umm wats vmware? :P
<BKaj> h3sp4wn: Error: couldn't find RGB GLX visual
<afm\colossus> h3sp4wn: so radeon 9700 and above won't work reliably as of now?
<mackyman> Hello! I have a problem with getting my mp3's to work under my fresh installed kubuntu. Culd anyone help?
<h3sp4wn> afm\colossus: I don't even think the 9500 will
<robotgeek> !codecs
<ubotu> For lots of multimedia issues this page has the useful information you want: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  see also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - Please use free formats: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<furgu> vmware is a program to emulate a computer so you can install other operating systems
<arso123456> oh cool
<arso123456> so thats wat u use for dual booting?
<furgu> its not working for some reason tho
<afm\colossus> why? doesn't the 9500 have just 4 ipes as well?
<afm\colossus> pipes*
<h3sp4wn> afm\colossus: I want to try xorg 7.1 and the development version of mesa to make sure though
<furgu> if that the only option I am pretty sure thats it
<arso123456> and is that wat I should use for dual booting
<afm\colossus> h3sp4wn: do you happen to have quake3?
<h3sp4wn> <afm\colossus>: No
<afm\colossus> i'd really like to have someone run a few bacnhmarks on a r300-driven card
<ninHer> hi all
<furgu> arsol123456, ubuntu will install a special program that will give you a choice between windows and linux when you boot
<afm\colossus> h3sp4wn: would you mind leeching about 500mb? ;)
<mackyman> I have already checked there... But I can't get the libxine-extracodecs
<mackyman> It doesn't exist...
<scheuri> anyone good with tar? I would like to tar my whole /home/[user]  and preserve the chmod's of dirs/files within that archive...is that possible?
<h3sp4wn> afm\colossus: What do you mean ? Can I do it at 200 k/s or better ?
<afm\colossus> scheuri: tar -cpf /path/to/tarfile.tar ~
<afm\colossus> h3sp4wn: 100mbit
<scheuri> afm\colossus: so cpf are the options? thousand thanks!
<furgu> scheuri: cd /; tar czpf something.tgz /home/[user] 
<afm\colossus> z uses gzip encryption
<h3sp4wn> afm\colossus: I don't understand what you want
<LiquidNerd_work> if you did "cp ~/ ~/" would that work/create an endless loop
<afm\colossus> h3sp4wn: one moment, please :)
<furgu> thanks LiquidNerd_work
<arso123456> furgu do i have to instal that program
<scheuri> furgu: and afm\colossus thanks a lot!
<arso123456> furgu or does it instal on its own
<furgu> no it will do it for you arsol123456
<furgu> <afm\colossus> gzip isnt encryption its compression
<afm\colossus> well yeah, that#s what i wanted to say anyway ;)
<furgu> heh, time for coffee
<afm\colossus> although every method of encoding is also a form of encryption ;)
<furgu> <afm\colossus>, yeah, if you consider rot13 'encryption' then I guess
<afm\colossus> of course ;)
<afm\colossus> even clear text is encryption
<furgu> heh
<furgu> words _are_ hard
<furgu> !words
<ubotu> I know nothing about words
<BKaj> Options marked [*]  produce a lot of output - pipe it through `less' or `more' ! ...WTF does that mean?
<furgu> wait, doesnt tar preserve permissions anyways, you only need the p when extracting?
<DeadS0ul1`> BKaj: you've never tried pipping through less?
<furgu> BKaj, you need to do more pipe research
<furgu> !pipe
<DeadS0ul1`> BKaj: in Windows command line or DOS have you ever typed in 'dir' and had a screen full names flash past you?
<ubotu> I know nothing about pipe
<furgu> !less
<ubotu> I know nothing about less
<BKaj> I'm trying to get Kmplayer to work , it's there in konqueror but it doesn't install ...it resides here :kmplayer-base_0.9.1.99+0.9.2-rc1-0ubuntu1_amd64.deb
<furgu> !info less
<ubotu> less: Pager program similar to more. In repository main, is important. Version 394-1 (dapper), package size 106 kB, installed size 268 kB
<furgu> its a pipe dream
<kbrooks> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1195079#post1195079
<DeadS0ul1`> use the command dpkg -i kmplayer ..wtaver...to install it
<BKaj> Desktop   GoogleEarthLinux.bin                   Streamtuner\ &\ Dependencies
<BKaj> Examples  libgtk2.0-0_2.8.17-1ubuntu5_amd64.deb
<BKaj> kaj@BEDROOM:~$
<kbrooks> bachstudies: ping
<bachstudies> kbrooks: yep?
<kbrooks> bachstudies: wassup? :-)
<DeadS0ul1`> BKaj: install libgtk2 =P
<bachstudies> kbrooks: not much...just solved a soundcard issue in kubuntu due to having two cards
<bachstudies> kbrooks: how's easyubuntu going?
<BKaj> dea
<kbrooks> bachstudies: good. you will be able to run easyubuntu as an user when 3.1 is out (i implemented it)
<bachstudies> kbrooks: you mean without using sudo?
<BKaj> DeadS0ul: cannot stat `libgtk2': No such file or directory
<kbrooks> correct
<bachstudies> kbrooks: is that wise??!!!
<DeadS0ul> use apt-cache search gtk2
<furgu> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> EasyUbuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. For help with and discussion of easyubuntu please join #easyubuntu.
<kbrooks> bachstudies: it asks you for your user password when you choose to install
<bachstudies> kbrooks: very nice
<DeadS0ul> ..it'll lsit out all the packages, hopefully you find libgtk2 there.  once you use do apt-get install libgtk2 ..or wahtever the package name is
<kbrooks> bachstudies: it's very wise
<bachstudies> kbrooks: my ubuntu & kubuntu dapper CDs came through the post this morning
<kbrooks> bachstudies: good
<bachstudies> kbrooks: now i just need to decide who to give them to (i also got 12 stickers with it!)
<kbrooks> bachstudies: 12 stickers?
<kbrooks> bachstudies: nice
<bachstudies> kbrooks: yep...put one on my wife's laptop even though she can't run it!
<kbrooks> bachstudies: i'm patiently waiting for my CDs
<kbrooks> bachstudies: i have my old breezy cds still
<bachstudies> kbrooks: so do i actually
<bachstudies> kbrooks: doing well though...i ordered 50 a while ago and shifted nearly all of them at university
<kbrooks> bachstudies: wow
<bachstudies> kbrooks: i like spreading the word!
<kbrooks> bachstudies: look at this thread, and/or reply, please... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1195079
<bachstudies> kbrooks: must go and shop...but nice to chat and catch you around later (I'll have a look at your link quickly and respond later)
<kbrooks> bachstudies: bye
<h3sp4wn> kbrooks: Does easyubuntu now setup flash under konqueror ?
<ubuntu_> yo
<arso> i am in linux
<kbrooks> h3sp4wn: i don't run kubuntu, so i can't help robotgeek with that. i plan to
<arso> linux this time
<arso> partitions deleted
<arso> gonna run installation now
<kbrooks> h3sp4wn: when the ubuntu/kubuntu cds are sent
<furgu> yay arso
<BKaj> DeadS0ul:
<BKaj> libgtk2.0-0 is already the newest version.
<BKaj> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<h3sp4wn> kbrooks: But at this moment the fixes are just for under firefox ?
<DeadS0ul> XD
<arso> furgu:  :D
<DeadS0ul> duno what's wrong then
<kbrooks> h3sp4wn: I think it setups flash for firefox
<arso> furgu:  i hope ur sticking around, coz after i instal theres some problems we need to fix
<arso> furgu:  the old resolution problem, and the unable to mount hard disks problm
<furgu> okay arso, someone here should be able to get you setup
<BKaj> yeah DeadS0ul , I'm also having trouble with kmplayer , it won't install, I don't have executable permission :(
<MilhousePunkRock> Hello everyone
<DeadS0ul> BKaj: have you treid kaffeine?
<BKaj> DeadS0ul:  I try to make the file extecutable but the permission box is greyed out
<MilhousePunkRock> how does installing something with make make install ... work?
<furgu> anybody know why my /boot partition is mounted as read only?
<furgu> why it might be
<BKaj> I'd like to be able to play windows media files that are on some websites , kafeine won't do it but kmplayer does
<xwolf-> somebody from here told me to use vlc
<xwolf-> it hasn't disappointed me so far.
<furgu> VLC is awesome!
<_marek> what's the equivalent of windows commander for linux ?
<BKaj> what distro xwolf- ?
<MilhousePunkRock> vlc is a great player (at least on windows)
<furgu> But for embedded stuff in webpages I use mplayer
<xwolf-> BKaj exactly the channel you're on.
<xwolf-> _marek bash?
<BKaj> dapper?
<xwolf-> yeap
<_marek> i meant something with gui ? I had some once but i forgot the name,
<furgu> anyone know how to find what resources are using a device? (boot partition in this case?)
<BKaj> where did ya find vlc , in apt or synaptic
<BKaj> ?
<xwolf-> _marek  konsole
<xwolf-> BKaj  adept :)
<xwolf-> but it's all the same thing... 'apt-get install vlc' for command-line
<BKaj> xwolf-: it isn't there as vlc or VLC
<MilhousePunkRock> try video lan instead
<byen> hey Guys
<byen> i have a question
<byen> my external HD is not recognized anymore on dapper but worked out of the box on breezy
<JohnFlux> BKaj: amd64 ?
<BKaj> E: Couldn't find package vlc
<xwolf-> well, take a look at your repos
<MilhousePunkRock> BKaj: Check your sources, I can see it in adept
<BKaj> yup xwolf- AMD64
<JohnFlux> BKaj: I couldn't find it either
<JohnFlux> BKaj: I was looking this morning
<furgu> byen: is it formatted in windows?
<byen> its is fat32
<JohnFlux> BKaj: I think it might not be an amd64 package
<JohnFlux> BKaj: I think there might not be an amd64 package
<BKaj> right JohnFlux, no luck :(
<byen> and has worked on breezy furgu , after i installed dapper BAM
<BKaj> yeah JohnFlux, seems so
<Lynoure> Hmm, I want a tshirt that says "Windows is FAT"
<furgu> byen, I had to install usbmount and follow the direction in /usr/share/doc/usbmount/ to make it work
<JohnFlux> byen: if you go to system:/   can you find it?
<JohnFlux> byen: in konqueror
<furgu> for a thumb drive anyways byen
<waylandbill> Hello, does anyone know how to simulate mapping a network drive (samba share) under wine?
<byen> not there JohnFlux
<BKaj> to get back to my original prob,I would like to get kmplayer working but it seems I don't have root permission ...why is that ?
<amitoj> hi everybody
<amitoj> i need some help
<amitoj> can someone help me
<furgu> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
<furgu> maybe amitoj, whats up>
<amitoj> i just received kubuntu cds
<amitoj> i live in INdia
<amitoj> i am installing kubuntu
<furgu> !in
<ubotu> I know nothing about in
<byen> thanks anyways fellas
<furgu> ok
<furgu> keep going
<amitoj> when it asks for partition selection
<amitoj> i select my first hard disk
<amitoj> then i have three options
<amitoj> 1. asks for some free space
<BKaj> JohnFlux: I have VLC in Konq as well , but it doesn't show in adept or synaptic
<amitoj> 2. free entire hard disk
<amitoj> 3. manually partition
<amitoj> i wanted to know what will happen if i choose 1st option
<amitoj> and i get an error when i selct 3 option
<amitoj> can you help me
<furgu> amitoj, what error do you get?
<amitoj> its some error that says installer will close now
<furgu> amitoj, what version are your ubuntu disks?  6.06?
<amitoj> yes
<amitoj> 6.06
<furgu> amitoj, can you try a different CD and see if option 3 works?  A more detailed error message would be helpful
<amitoj> i tried 3 cds
<amitoj> what does ist option do
<Kbuzz> will grub allow a 2nd linux installationg?
<furgu> amitoj, Are you using the installed in English or Indian?
<amitoj> will it wipe all the data
<negocio> i have a unkonwn partition named hda2 that i never create
<furgu> amitoj, I think it will use whatever space you have free
<negocio> how do i deleteit_
<amitoj> English
<negocio> ?
<arso> furgu:  i need help please
<furgu> arso whats up?
<amitoj> you mean it will not delete any data
<arso> furgu:  i am at the place where they show the partitions
<arso> furgu:  and where i have select a partition for root and shared
<arso> furgu:  but it only shows the existing partitions
<arso> furgu:  where do i make it create new partitions
<furgu> arso, if you can tell it to just use your free space that would be easiest...
<arso> furgu:  where??!? i looked
<arso> furgu:  ohhh, use the largest free space?
<amitoj> furgu: will it be treating  unpartitioned space as free
<arso> furgu:  yup, it automatically made one ext3 and one as swap
<arso> but does it auto give swap double my ram?
<negocio> i install kubuntu from the start
<amitoj> hey arso, did it wipe out data using that option
<furgu> arso: that should be ok give it a shot... your partitions are funny so I dunno it should work ok
<negocio> i create only two parition the hda1 for files and the other for swap
<arso> amitoj:  no
<furgu> amitoj, I am trying to look for a walkthrough...
<arso> furgu:  ok, any ideas how much it gives on defaultfor swap
<furgu> amitoj, it has been awhile not too sure exactly what screen you are on
<amitoj> arso: you selected the first option???
<negocio> but, now when i check the partitions i have another one with 1 kb size named /dev/hda2
<furgu> arso: it should be enough, no worries
<arso> amitoj:  no. i picked use largest continous free data
<amitoj> furgu i am in 4th
<negocio> where it come from?
<arso> amitoj:  and then it created two new partitions, i had 7 it shows partition 8 and 9
<arso> amitoj:  are swap and root (/_
<amitoj> arso ,i am on the screen that selects the hard disk and manual partition
<arso> furgu:  oh wait it didnt, it said partition 2 and 6!!!!
<arso> amitoj:  hold on , i told u wrong
<arso> amitoj:  dont proceed, somethings wrong, its taking up other partitions i think
<amitoj> arso: ok
<BKaj> sigh, konsole can't find files in Konq !! WTF ?!!!
<negocio> hello? can anyone help me please?
<furgu> !install
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<arso> furgu:  i think i'll go to windows, create a 30 gb partition
<arso> and then let kubuntu reformat it
<arso> amitoj:  wats ur problem? how many partitions do u have
<furgu> arso: you might be able to move the partition so that its one contiguous free space
<amitoj> arso: i have 2 hard disks
<arso> amitoj:  and partitions?
<BKaj> arso try Q or GParted , it's alott better at making the right partitions
<amitoj> arso: with 2 partitions on 1, and a single hard disk
<arso> furgu:  i am checking all the options now
<arso> BKaj:  sorry wats that?
<arso> amitoj:  so u plan on making the whole hard disk for linux?
<furgu> those install instructions are crap, I'm sorry
<amitoj> arso, no
<furgu> someone should fix that
<negocio> hi
<negocio> i need some help
<arso> ok i selected the unparitioned space
<arso> right click
<arso> create
<arso> new partition
<arso> in xt3 or wateva
<amitoj> ok
<arso> ext3
<BKaj> QParted or Gparted  id simpler to use and sag-fer than Partition Magig , DLit and burn it to a cd
<negocio> in kubuntu i have a new partition with 1 kb size, that i never create, can i delete?
<arso> amitoj u should ask the pros, i am a newbie too, sorry
<BKaj> safer
<furgu> negocio, no dont touch it
<amitoj> arso, my installation doesn't show partitons when i select manually parttion
<arso> amitoj:  oh,
<furgu> amitoj, you might want to try #ubuntu-in channel
<furgu> !#ubuntu-in
<ubotu> I know nothing about #ubuntu-in
<charlie5> hi ... sorry to butt in ... Konqeror is asking if I should d/l Shockwave Flash Media plugin ... do I need it and is it safe or should i use a package from Kubu via Adept ?
<negocio> why furgu?
<negocio> i install kubuntu before, and this is the first time i have it
<amitoj> furgo, thanks alot
<furgu> negocio, because it might screw something up and cause more problems, delete it at your own risk
<negocio> ok, i leave it
<furgu> neogocio, if it is a fresh install go back and manually partition
<furgu> negocio, sometimes there is 1kb of free space at the end of a drive
<furgu> negocio, is it being mounted?
<negocio> i do two manually partitions
<negocio> no, isnt mounted
<arso> furgu:  i created space from unpartitioned then formated them with ext3 but when it tells me to select which partitions for swap and root
<arso> furgu:  but it doesnt show the 2 new partitions i created
<furgu> arso: did you click 'apply' or something like that?  commit or dunno... been awhile since I did a fresh install
<arso> furgu:  yea
<furgu> negocio: I wouldnt worry about it...
<arso> seems not
<arso> when i went back
<arso> it shows them as un formatteed
<negocio> ok
<negocio> thanks
<negocio> bye
<arso> ok i "commit"ed this time
<arso> and said operation successful
<arso> but when its listing
<arso> it shows type
<arso> "unknown" for both new
<arso> even tho i created them as ext3
<arso> i set them as active
<arso> and commit
<arso> still doesnt show up/.//
<arso> wtf
<arso> are u there?
<arso> i set it commit, go forward doesnt show, go back , its unformatted again, wtf
<jonathan_> has anyone else noticed us.archive.ubuntu.com is very slow or halts at 99% ?
<arso> i created the small one as linux swap
<arso> and it worked
<arso> in type shows linux swap
<arso> but the ext3 still isnt working
<arso> should i try a different FS
<arso> HELLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLO
<gnomefreak> jonathan_: take the us. out of the repos by typing sudo sed -e 's/us\.// -i /etc/apt/sources.list
<arso> does it matter if itry ext2\?
<furgu> arso sorry
<arso> furgu:  ur back?
<furgu> arso I am
<arso> furgu:  phew!
<furgu> arso, do you have the option for mount point?
<arso> furgu:  i am commiting now, and i have a fealing it will work, i formatted the big one as EXT2 tho
<furgu> arso, one type should be ext3, for root, the other should be swap, for swap
<arso> ok
<gupta> I am trying to install glipper on kubuntu, ./configure gives "error: XML::Parser perl module is required for intltool"
<furgu> the swap only need to be 1-2gb arso
<arso> the one for swap
<arso> ya i made it . gb
<arso> the swa
<arso> swap
<gupta> anyideas?
<arso> and it shows used .0.0gb and file type and everything
<arso> but its still now showing when i press next
<furgu> for the ext3 it should be mounted as '/'
<jonathan_> hmm. are the us repos known to go down?
<arso> and it shows a list of partitiong
<arso> how do i mount
<arso> and when i press next it says u must unmound
<furgu> arso, it should be an option when you select the filesystem type maybe?
<arso> furgu:  nope not there
<arso> now i just preses commit for format as ext3
<furgu> okay when you commit you are getting an error now arso?
<ali> i have a  realy 2 annoying problemz ca some1 help?
<arso> operation succesful
<arso> no
<arso> but when i clicked commit
<arso> they said blabla
<arso> u must umount
<arso> i pressed yes
<furgu> arso, everything looks ok now?
<arso> looks ya
<arso> i am gonna click nex
<arso> its gonna ask to unmount
<arso> should i yes or no
<furgu> arso, yes
<arso> when i click next
<gupta> I am trying to install glipper on kubuntu, ./configure gives "error: XML::Parser perl module is required for intltool" . Which package am I missing now?
<arso> the 2 new partitions are still not showing!!!
<furgu> arso, what exactly do you see on the screen?
<arso> a list of partitions
<arso> and on the left theres selection
<arso> drop down
<arso> where u pick root or swap or wateva
<furgu> so you are in the partition manager still arso?
<arso> yes
<furgu> click ok or close or back or whatever to get out of that arso
<arso> ok
<furgu> arso, what do you see now?
<arso> furgu:  ok i aborted installation
<furgu> arso, restart installation and walk me through step by step what you see
<arso> ok
<arso> first language
<arso> now time
<arso> keyboard layout
<arso> username and pass and stuff
<arso> selet a disk
<arso> it shows whole harddisks
<arso> 3 of them
<furgu> ok wait
<arso> 4 - use the largest continous space
<furgu> arso, are the two partition on one physical disk?
<arso> 5- manually edit partition table
<arso> furgu:  yes!
<arso> furgu:  on the third one
<arso> furgu: hdd
<furgu> arso, tell me all the options again
<arso> theres hda hdb and hdc
<arso> then theres use the largest continous space
<arso> then theres manually edit partition table
<furgu> arso, is the 30gb continuous?
<arso> does master/slave matteR? coz the whole 3d hdd is slave
<furgu> arso no it doesnt
<arso> i formatted them , yes theyre continous
<arso> they are 28gb and 1.56 gb now
<furgu> arso, try option 4 and see how that works
<furgu> arso, the the partitions are created?
<arso> failed to partition the selected disk
<arso> yes i already created them last installation
<furgu> arso, go back and manually edit the partition table and delete those, then commit
<arso> i pressed ok
<arso> ok
<arso> ok done
<arso> now select hdd3 which has them
<furgu> arso, go back and try option 4 again
<arso> ok
<arso> ok
<arso> it showed me a place
<arso> with all the info i selected
<arso> and said
<arso> it will use
<arso> The following partitions are going to be formatted:
<arso>      partition #6 of /dev/hdd as swap
<arso>      partition #2 of /dev/hdd as ext3
<arso> omg ,sorry, forgot i am not allowed to do that
<furgu> arso, why?
<arso> by hdd does it mean hard disk D or hard disk drive,
<furgu> hdd is wrong drive?
<arso> i mean allowed to paste like that
<arso> no hdd is the right drive
<arso> theres a,b,d
<arso> and d is the right one
<furgu> ok
<arso> ok then
<arso> ok now click install
<arso> so i will have to go
<arso> bye bye
<arso> thanks alot
<arso> ur da man
<furgu> ok arso, bye
<furgu> np
<arso> ;) later
<furgu> ali are you there still?
<ali> yup
<BKaj> but he isn't :)
<BKaj> netsplit
<furgu> wow I have never seen it this quiet
<usuario> hello
<usuario> i need some help
<usuario> i want to know and change the color depth of my kubuntu desktop, but i don't know how
<usuario> could anybody help me??
<usuario> ...
<abhijeet> guys anyone got the shipit cds.
<Hobbsee> abhijeet: some people did
<abhijeet> ok.
<furgu> <usuario>, did you try System Settings?
<epinephrine> my kubuntu CDs came yesterday
<ali> how 2 enable XGL?
<andrew_> hi
<gupta> abhijeet:  Oh yes I recieved them 4-5 days ago ( in delhi)
<gupta> ali: search in the ho w to section of the forums
<ali> k
<abhijeet> hey gupta. I am from orissa.
<gupta> ali: or better http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#How_to_install_Xgl.2FCompiz_.28Nvidia.29
<andrew_> i installed real media player and vlc from automatix but when i go to Kmenu multimedia i see vlc and two icons for xine movie player. so, how do i remove this xine player and install real media player?
<arso> hi
<arso> its arso
<furgu> who?
<arso> i am now on the permanent installation
<furgu> who is arso?
<arso> furgu:  argh.?
<furgu> ;-)
<arso> :P
<gupta> abhijeet: when did you request? I placed the request the day after the y started accepting
<arso> furgu:  ok so now for the 2 major problems please :D
<furgu> are you using KDE or Gnome arso?
<arso> furgu:  kde
<arso> furgu:  u?
<gupta> andrew_: rightclikc on kmenu > menu editor
<furgu> so your questions were about resolution and what else?
<abhijeet> gupta: I think, I have booked on 2nd or 3rd june.
<arso> furgu:  cant access my partitions, getting unable to mount
<noaXess> hi all
<gupta> abhijeet: well then it would probably take another week
<furgu> arso, your Windows partitions?
<arso> furgu: yes,
<furgu> arso, are they NTFS or FAT32?
<arso> furgu:  one has windows and about 4 are ntfs with data
<andrew_> gupta does that uninstall it form my sytem or just removes it form the kmenu
<arso> furgu:  ?
<furgu> arso, I am trying to find a howto on the forums
<arso> furgu:  oh ok thnx, so i cant access my data at all just so  u know
<furgu> http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/mountwindows.php
<abhijeet> gupta: I have downloaded the ubuntu. but when I try to install it from the live cd it stuck at date and time setting. what is the cause.
<furgu> try that
<furgu> look at http://www.ubuntuforums.org/ also
<furgu> and the ntfsprogs package looks helpful
<furgu> for resolution look in System Settings
<gupta> andred: just removes it from kmenu
<andrew_> ahh ok
<gupta> abhijeet: try waiting a while ( 5-10) minutse or try pressing ctrl+c
<arso> furgu:  ok gonna try now
<furgu> good luck
<gupta> andred: for removing from system you have synaptics
<arso> furgu:  for resolution we tried system settings afm\colossus and i
<furgu> any luck?
<arso> furgu:  it didnt work, he even tried editing the xorg.cong file from X11 , still didnt work
<arso> nope
<arso> furgu:  is there acommand that unmounts ALL partitions
<abhijeet> gupta: kubuntu have the same installing process as ubuntu?
<furgu> arso you should worry about unmounting anything yet
<furgu> arso, it might be the ATI drivers... dont know anything about ATI sorry
<arso> furgu:  ok, just following that link u gave me, anyway i checked theyre alrdy unmounted
<furgu> arso shouldnt
<arso> furgu:  i'll look for ati
<arso> remeber seing it somewhere thejemreport.com
<arso> so wat should i worry about now
<furgu> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions
<furgu> !resolution
<ubotu> x is the X Window System; it's the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart (GNOME), sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart (KDE) To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<furgu> try those links too arso
<arso> getting about blank
<gupta> abhijeet: Can't ay as i have only tried kubuntu
<furgu> copy & paste arso
<arso> ok
<gupta> !gtk
<ubotu> gtk is the gimp toolkit, which forms the base of Gnome and a lot of other applications
<arso> opened
<arso> i am checking now
<arso> With the release of Breezy Badger (Ubuntu 5.10), this step should be almost automatic
<gupta> furgu: thanks for !command, but shouldn't more ppl know about this?
<sven__> Anyone here using KDEvelop?
<furgu> gupta?
<furgu> arso: did you try Disk & Filesystem in System Settings?
<gupta> furgu: sry, I meant about ubotu
<arso> furgu:  no? wat should i try there
<furgu> arso, see if your partitions are there first
<arso> furgu:  u mean storage media, coz thats wat i see
<furgu> at the bottom under System Administration
<arso> ok
<arso>  iam there
<arso> yes shows all partitions and sizes
<furgu> click administrator mode
<arso> but doesnt show type for ntfs, but shows the otheres
<furgu> okay arso, you probably need to follow the first link I sent you
<arso> swap and exc3 are shown
<arso> the oen with a script
<arso> or should i do it manually
<arso> the link shows both ways
<furgu> arso I havent tried this myself so someone else may need to help if you can't get it to work with the info I sent you
<sven__> Anyone using KDEvelop?
<furgu> !kdevelop
<ubotu> I know nothing about kdevelop
<furgu> !info kdevelop
<ubotu> Package kdevelop does not exist in dapper
<furgu> what the hell is it sven__?
<arso> http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/mountwindows.php
<arso> that one?
<furgu> yah
<furgu> !info kdevelop3
<ubotu> kdevelop3: An IDE for Unix/X11 - development version. In repository universe, is optional. Version 4:3.3.2-0ubuntu3 (dapper), package size 1218 kB, installed size 3896 kB
<furgu> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
<furgu> !linux
<ubotu> linux is the kernel (core) of the Ubuntu operating system. Many operating systems use Linux as kernel. For more information on Linux in general, visit http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux
<furgu> !poo
<ubotu> I know nothing about poo
<furgu> !poo is stinky
<gnomefreak> furgu: please stop playing witht he bot
<furgu> why gnomefreak?  If I dont play how will I learn?
<gnomefreak> !bot
<apokryphos> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
<gnomefreak> !msgthebot
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots
<apokryphos> furgu: do not abuse the bot.
<furgu> wtf
* mode/#kubuntu [+o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
<gnomefreak> i cant still
<gupta> try; /msg ubotu, then play ;)
<apokryphos> furgu: yes, and please watch your language.
<arso> furgu:  Now, we need to edit the /etc/fstab file to make the Windows partition mount with the proper permissions (NTFS is read-only in Ubuntu).
* mode/#kubuntu [-o thoreauputic]  by thoreauputic
<furgu> sorry arso, ask apokryphos
<kroyer> hi
<kroyer> i have some problems with konqueror to connect to some website
<kroyer> like ebay, or egroupware, do someone knows about them plz ?
<arso> apokryphos:  hi
<apokryphos> hello
<BKaj> konq can be as s;ow as molasses..
<apokryphos> or as fast as lightning ;-)
<arso> apokryphos:  can u help me with wat furgu was helping me with?
<kroyer> apokryphos:  any ideaaa plz  ?
<apokryphos> arso: what's the problem?
<arso> apokryphos:  i am having two problems, first with the resolution
<apokryphos> kroyer: what's the error?
<arso> apokryphos:  its stuck on 640*480
<apokryphos> arso: /msg ubotu resolution
<kroyer> it does not log in, the login seems to be ok, be i do not enter the website
<apokryphos> those pages seem to work just fine for me...
<apokryphos> logging in too etc (at least ebay)
<arso> apokryphos:  and the second problem is that my partitions from windows before are all ntfs
<arso> and kubuntu is unable to mount them
<apokryphos> arso: it's perfectly able to mount them, just not write to them
<apokryphos> arso: /msg ubotu ntfs
<arso> apokryphos:  so then wat wouldi do? i have important data, and i want to write more?
<apokryphos> arso: it's impossible to write properly to NTFS from Linux
<apokryphos> blame Microsoft
<apokryphos> NTFS is not free/open source.
<arso> apokryphos: so i would have to divide all my partitions to two
<arso> linux and windows
<arso> damn
<arso> dual booting is a bitch
<gupta> kroyer: there?
<apokryphos> arso: if you had windoze on fat32 then it'd all work fine
<Fetter_Zweerg> Where can i get Cedega for free
<apokryphos> Fetter_Zweerg: /msg ubotu cedega
<kroyer> gupta: yes
<arso> apokryphos:  oh, so if they are fat32 they can be read by both windwos and linux
<apokryphos> arso: read+write, yes
<gupta> kroyer: Try this > get opera > right click > site preferences > mark as internet explorer
<kroyer> gupta: opera ??
<gupta> kroyer: ost probably your site site ain't working coz of browser sniffing
<arso> apokryphos:  can i paste something into ntfs or not?
<kroyer> are you serious
<apokryphos> arso: impossible
<gupta> kroyer: Haven't heard of opera??? www.opera.com
<kroyer> if so i can use firefox, cause it is working
<arso> apokryphos:  i see, so  i would have to make all my partitions fat32
<arso> apokryphos:  time consuming but possible
<apokryphos> arso: exactly
<kroyer> yes, i know opera, but i do not like it
<apokryphos> arso: or just not use Windoze :P
<apokryphos> arso: yes, you'd have to backup all your data, reinstall windoze...
<apokryphos> but hey
<arso> apokryphos: well ia mstill linux newbie, so i would rather dual boot till i am quite good with apok
<afm\colossus> http://www.jankratochvil.net/project/captive/ @ arso
<gupta> kroyer: why??
<apokryphos> arso: indeed
<arso> apokryphos:  with linux*** lol
<thoreauputic> !captive
<ubotu> Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<arso> afm\colossus:  welcome back and thanx
<arso> afm\colossus:  wat is that might i ask?
<kroyer> i've tried opera years before, and no, thanks, i prefer firefox
<arso> firefox rox
<apokryphos> Opera is the shiznit
<kroyer> i just want to use konqueror because it it the default kde browser
<afm\colossus> a wrapper to enslave ntfs.sys under Linux
<BKaj> anyone have Mplayer on AMD64 ?
<arso> i find konqueror very close to firefox
<arso> afm\colossus:  umm meaning
<afm\colossus> konqueror rules
* apokryphos rarely uses anything but Konqueror
<afm\colossus> captive provides a slow but secure way to write to NTFS under GNU/Linux
<arso> afm\colossus:  i see, and not dangerous in anyway?
<arso> afm\colossus:  and how slow/
<afm\colossus> terribly slow
<gupta> those not using opera hae no idea what they are missing.
<afm\colossus> but as stable as windows
<arso> afm\colossus:  but HOW slow, bearable?
<afm\colossus> Opera is non-free software
<afm\colossus> arso: well, depens on what you want to do :>
<Jack12> hi
<afm\colossus> bearable for moderate desktop usage
<arso> afm\colossus:  i see, i guess i'll just re format everything, nah i transfer gb's
<arso> afm\colossus:  i think i have enuff free memory around to move things format their partition then move them back
<gupta> but opera is atleast 100 times better than konqueror.
<arso> afm\colossus:  back to the original problem of resolutions, any ideas :(:(:(:
<afm\colossus> arso: that's probably the best idea
<BKaj> Konq works better tha FF on a lot of sites that are media driven
<afm\colossus> please consider usin ext3 over fat32, since it offers way better features
<arso> afm\colossus: but can windows read ext3
<afm\colossus> and there are drivers for windows
<afm\colossus> www.fs-driver.org
<Jack12> how can i save a webpage and make it useable offline in konqueror? where could i specify save until that level ( meaning the links and sites that are related)
<arso> afm\colossus:  are they fast and secure
<afm\colossus> yes, they are
<arso> afm\colossus:  in that ccase then ext3 it is
<arso> ohhh but i need to find a windows program that can format to ext3
<BKaj> why use windows?
<Jack12> arso did u try partition magic?
<Jack12> arso pm is able to do that
<arso> Jack12:  really ?
<Jack12> arso yes
<BKaj>  get Dparted Or Qparted and burn it to a cd the boot into the cd and do your partitioning with that
<arso> Jack12:  i recall someone today earlier taking me
<arso> Jack12: telling me *
<arso> Jack12:  that PM is not good ,and buggy
<BKaj> partition magic is dangerous , you could lose your windows partition easily
<afm\colossus> arso: please, use mkfs to format partitions with filesystems supported by Linux
<afm\colossus> that's the only way to know for sure what's going on under the hood
<arso> mkfs? thats a windows prog?
<afm\colossus> no
<afm\colossus> mkfs is a command line application collection for formatting under UNIX
<arso> but i cant write on ntfs with linux
<arso> i need to write so that i can copy paste data around to free info
<afm\colossus> copy all your stuff over to just one NTFS volume
<afm\colossus> format another on with ext3
<afm\colossus> install fs-driver.org's drivers under widnows
<afm\colossus> and move it over
<afm\colossus> or, better yet, move it from inside of (k)Ubuntu
<arso> afm\colossus:  maybe one ntfs isnt enough
<Jack12> arso maybe its however not good to use for linux, but if u need to reformat win to linux, or partiton within windows i think its ok; for use within linux u better get qtparted or that stuff BKaj said
<arso> wats qtparted?
<afm\colossus> bottom line is: don't use partiiton magic for FORMATTING partitions
<Jack12> how can i save a webpage and make it useable offline in konqueror?
<BKaj> you won't be working windows and that adds a bit of security
<arso> afm\colossus:  is it vital to use ext3 instead of fat32? wat are the advantages
<arso> coz its way easier if i just make them fat32
<arso> ohh wiat
<arso> i guess i'll just free a drive in windows
<arso> then open linux format it to ext3
<arso> then go to windows
<arso> install driver
<arso> fill it up
<arso> free another
<Jack12> where is kwallet stored in the menu?
<arso> and so on
<arso> go console
<afm\colossus> fat32: only one inode index table (although it's called FAT on DOS-boxes), max. filesize 2GB, insane blocksizes
<afm\colossus> ext3: none of the above
<arso> wtf max file 3gb thats gay
<arso> ya definitely not fat32
<arso> most my downloads at 3gb+
<arso> ok i know wat to do now, i just hope i have enough space to do it, its gonna be a mess, but its gonna pay off
<arso> and its gonna take time
<arso> so does fs driver read ext3 perfectly,.as if its a native FS ?
<afm\colossus> yes
<afm\colossus> the only limitation it poses
<afm\colossus> is that if you create a new file under Windows on an ext3 volume with it
<afm\colossus> that file's owner and group are root
<afm\colossus> but that's bearable
<arso> sorry i didnt understand there
<arso> that***
<arso> so wat do u mean file owner is root?
<afm\colossus> that shouldn't bother you for now ;)
<arso> wats the problem with taht
<arso> u mean file access , anyone can open them?
<afm\colossus> it has to do sth. with unix permissions
<afm\colossus> no, only root may open/read those files
<afm\colossus> root is the equivalent to "Administrator" on windows
<Jack12> xine keeps telling me: no engine loaded, cannot start playback; while xmms works fine....can so help me?
<afm\colossus> Jack12: well, both players use different backends for playing files
<afm\colossus> (xine actually is a backend itself...)
<arso> so . if i write a file on windows, when i go to linux, on kde normally i wont be able to acces sthem or will i be asked for a password?
<arso> and if i try to access them on windows, will they open normally, or will i be asked for linux root pass, or windows admin pass ?
<afm\colossus> under Windows, no access restrictions are imposed on you
<afm\colossus> under GNU/Linux, you'll have to set permissions to fit your needs
<afm\colossus> though that's not much of a problem
<arso> wat do umean by set permissions
<arso> if i try to open it ,access denied?
<arso> or please enter root pass
<afm\colossus> access denied
<arso> and how is that dealt with?
<Jack12> <afm\colossus> i have amaork-xine installed i dont get it
<afm\colossus> arso: `chown -R yourusername:yourgroup allthefilesyoucreated`, and you're done
<arso> Jack12:  wats amaork-xine? ext3 driver for windows?\
<arso> eh wtf/
<imbrandon> amarok-xine is a media player
<arso> afm\colossus:  sorry wtf?
<arso> imbrandon lol k
<afm\colossus> arso: just don't worry for now, ok? ;)
<arso> lol ok
<arso> but will i have to type taht command for EACH file name i wont to access?!?! or just once and were set
<afm\colossus> of course only one time
<arso> oh then i shouldnt worry
<arso> listen i am gonna go to windows now
<Jack12> arso no thats an engine for amaro but it doesnt work for me
<arso> Jack12:  i see, nvm , i am too confused right now, overload
<arso> today was a looooooooong day
<DaSkreech> What would make a process unkillable?
<arso> afm\colossus:  i am gonna go to windows and come to mirc
<arso> ohhh btw, how do i enter windows now ?
<arso> i am not on the livecd anymore i am on the permanent installationh
<afm\colossus> you are prompted to hit a key to display GRUB's menu at the beginning of the boot process
<afm\colossus> you should do so
<afm\colossus> and select windows from the list of OSs
<arso> hit any key or a specific key
<afm\colossus> any key, i think
<arso> so if i dont hit anything , linux loads up, if i want windows i hitthat key
<arso> and get a grub list, which displays os list?
<arso> and wtf is GRUB ? :P
<afm\colossus> GRUB = Grand Unified Boot Loader
<arso> i see
<dr_willis> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<arso> and btw we st ill didnt deal with the resolution problem
<arso> dr_willis:  thanx :)
<afm\colossus> i know
<afm\colossus> we'll take care of that later
<arso> i am starting to get concerned
<arso> afm\colossus:  u 100% its curable?
<afm\colossus> i've got an important exam tomorrow
<afm\colossus> cant spend all my time helping out here today, sorry
<arso> i see, that sux.
<afm\colossus> yes, i'm sure it is to be fixed ;)
* dr_willis goes to work cook.
<Jack12> what would i need as soundrivers for amarok/xine?
<dr_willis> whats the problem anyway?
<arso> so wat other methods are u gonna use , so i can tell any other person to help me
<arso> or use google or wateva
<afm\colossus> www.ubuntuforums.org
<arso> thats broad/ :P
<arso> i should just search around there?
<Jack12> arso what du need/want to do?
<dr_willis> #ubuntu channel as well
<afm\colossus> Jack12: drivers? you already have ALSA working, i suppose, so you don't need any drivers
<arso> Jack12:  i am having problems with my resolution
<arso> jack12 its stuck on 640*480 and no other options
<dr_willis> !fixres
<ubotu> x is the X Window System; it's the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart (GNOME), sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart (KDE) To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<dr_willis> what video card? anyway?
<arso> we tried changing the configuration , but that didnt work
<arso> ati radeon series 200
<arso> maybe i need a driver for the vga first
<dr_willis> My ati m200 worked good.
<dr_willis> But i had to install the actual ati drivers i recall befor.
<arso> still remember where to find them?
<dr_willis> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your monitor, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<Jack12> arso try reconfigure xserver-xorg with sudo i think its in the faq too, and in the menu tick just the boxes with your resolution and restart
<dr_willis> amazing how well documented this stuff is eh.
<dr_willis> this a laptop we are dealing with?
<Jack12> <afm\colossus> i reinstalled xine and didnt autodetect there but specified alsa ->now it works properly..thx
<afm\colossus> Jack12: great :)
<arso> afm\colossus:  is wat jack12 said wat we already tried, or is it something new i should try?
<Jack12> <afm\colossus>how can i save a webpage for offline use in konqueror?
<arso> Jack12:  which faq please? :P
<afm\colossus> arso: you should try that too, i'd say
<arso> afm\colossus:  sure,
<afm\colossus> Jack12: sorry to disappoint you, but i dont know
<arso> i am looking for the ati drivers first tho
<Jack12> arso that is here above in the channel bookmarked as common questions
<afm\colossus> you could possibly use wget for that purpose, though
<afm\colossus> `man wget` tells you how ;)
<arso> man wget ok
<afm\colossus> arso: nope
<afm\colossus> that was meant to be recognized by Jack12 ;)
<arso> oh lol
<Jack12> arso https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<dr_willis> or cheat and get a live cd that works.. and copy its xorg.conf over. :P
<arso> Jack12:  yes?
<Jack12> arso try what they say there
<arso> okay
<arso> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=194669 omg, no body got a wroking ati
<BKaj> mine works , arso
<arso> btw if i find ubuntu drivers, do they work for kubuntu too?
<arso> BKaj:  oh uve got ati, can u help find drivers with 3d acceleration and everything please?
<dr_willis> arso,  ubuntu and kubuntu are identical
<dr_willis> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your monitor, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<vita_> Hi everyone
<BKaj> sorry mine doesn't support 3D accel , it's just an onboard elcheapo ati xpress200
<dr_willis> that url tells exactly how to install the official ati drivers for your card.
<dr_willis> BKaj,  huh? My x200mobility does.
<dergringo^afk> mine support 3d
<Jack12> how can i save a webpage with all its links in kubuntu konqueror
<dergringo> I have binary drivers installed
<dr_willis> They really need to clarity their naming scheme on these video cards.
<BKaj> wel, I haven't bothered to try 3D , whatever that is
<arso> BKaj:  but i have an unboard ati radeon 200 with 256mb , its 3d and shit
<BKaj> i don't understand all the=at gamerz stuff since I'm not into games
<arso> damn
<arso> any other ATI vga users here?
<vita_> I'm having slight trouble with wifi card D-link DWL-520. I know about forum where was discussed installation of DWL-520 e1. Are those two cards identical? if I follow that manual, will it help. Or are those cips different and I have to choose different flash files?
<arso> btw wat good text editor do i have on kubuntu?
<arso> afm\colossus:  wat good text editor do i have? kate?
<BKaj> kate
<arso> k thnx
<dr_willis> it pays to learn the fundamentals of vi.
<arso> do have nano?
<arso> do i*
<afm\colossus> vim rules this universe (and probably all the others, as well)
<arso> kubuntu
<arso> so do i have it here?
<afm\colossus> i guess nano comes with the system as well, yes
<arso> coz the guide is using nano
<dr_willis> if not its trivial to install. :P
<afm\colossus> dr_willis: you seem rather competent ) do you know why kvim is not actively maintained any more?
<DaSkreech> YOu expected an incompetnent doctor?
<dr_willis> afm\colossus,  nope. I normally just use vim in a xterm :P
<dr_willis> or gvim
<afm\colossus> gvim uses gtk, so it's not an option
<afm\colossus> and i'd really like to have vim support kio-slaves
<afm\colossus> :<
<arso> afm\colossus:  i;v yet to instal anything on linux, so i dont know how it goes
<arso> i am downloading a driver now
<arso> once download over wat do i do with it? just open
<afm\colossus> arso: please, just follow the step-by-step guides
<afm\colossus> they are made for new users
<arso> k sorry
<arso> this is complicated :( http://www.mepis.org/node/3307
<arso> isntalling a simple driver needs all that wtf
<kronoz-livecd> does xfs have any problem with 32bit kbuntu?
<afm\colossus> arso: you've already been provided with that here:
<afm\colossus> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your monitor, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<afm\colossus> so, please, for the love of god - use it!
<arso> oh
<arso> sorry :( :P
<arso> wow all this shit coz i have a lousy old monitor
<kronoz-livecd> !xfs
<ubotu> I know nothing about xfs
<arso> !GDM
<ubotu> I know nothing about GDM
<arso> waas gdm?
<Bonkers> hi
<BKaj> oh I see the newer ati on board graphics such as xpress 200 is already 3D supported ...cool :)
<Bonkers> can someone help me configuring sudo?
<arso> lol ya
<afm\colossus> GDM = GNOME Display Manager
<arso> it is
<arso> afm\colossus:  ok thnx
<arso> i am kde tho
<arso> afm\colossus:  u use which de?
<afm\colossus> yeah, youve got kdm
<dr_willis> GDM/KDM/XDM the 'X login manager' program  that give syou a nice "Hello... login" screen
<afm\colossus> KDE Display Manager
<BKaj> yup, kde here too
<arso> cool
<arso> BKaj:  u downloaded fglrx thing?
<BKaj> nope , it was on the install dvd
<arso> it supported linux?
<arso> ohh
<arso> u which linux are u on./?
<BKaj> was alreadythere when I configged my monitor and resolution
<BKaj> dapper 6.06 AMD64
<arso> i c
<arso> i downloaded the cd version not dvd
<arso> wats extra on the dvd, and can i install the extra stuf without installing kubuntu as i already have it or does it have to be as a package
<kronoz> i'm having a problem with the live cd installer not making xfs partitions properly
<BKaj> the cd versionis livecd and it failed me on install to HDD so I dl'd the whole thing on dvd
<arso> oh
<kronoz> mkxfs: error
<arso> 2 people with the same problem
<arso> i installed it normally today
<arso> from live cd
<arso> so wat extra stuff's on the dvd?
<slow-motion> re
<BKaj> I dunno arso...the cd failed so ican't tell
<arso> BKaj:  ok
<arso> are games created for linux any good?
<afm\colossus> there are really nice games around
<DaSkreech> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<afm\colossus> if you happen to like the genres
<DaSkreech> arso: What kind of games do you like?
<dr_willis> getting to be several good Quake3-code-based games out now for Linux that are fun.
<arso> DaSkreech:  fps, and sports (racing,bbal) and stuff
<afm\colossus> i esp. like Battle For Wesnoth and War$ow
<DaSkreech> FPS == good
<arso> afm\colossus:  wat genres are those?
<DaSkreech> Racing is half decent
<Jack12> did anyone get dreamfall with wine to wokr in kubuntu?
<afm\colossus> turn based strategy and fps
<arso> DaSkreech:  i c
<arso> afm\colossus:  i c
<arso> how about emulating windows games
<arso> is it a headache or not that tough
<DaSkreech> wine or cedega
<BKaj> I had some bad partitions so  used GParted reformat them and start over meanwhile preserving the NTFS windows partition and went from there with a normal ext3  and swap partitions and after that the dvd installed perfectly
<DaSkreech> Depending on how much you are hardcore into gaming
<afm\colossus> depends on the game heavily
<arso> DaSkreech:  i see
<arso> afm\colossus: i see
<arso> btw its downloading the driver now
<DaSkreech> Cedega is pay for sfotware
<arso> so after downloading the driver
<arso> should i restart X
<BKaj> well gents , my lawnmower awiaits and the grass is long ...BBL
<arso> LOL
<afm\colossus> arso: everything is in the guide, really
<arso> ok
* DaSkreech hates kopete
<arso> i finished installing, it says if it doesnt work follow ,balabla, how do i know if it worked?
<dr_willis> I think kopete needs work.. but it has a few nice features
<arso> NVM
<DaSkreech> It's unfortunatly unusable for me
<arso> brb reboot
<gupta> can anyone explain , how to setup the $pilotrate environment variable , as asked here : http://linux.about.com/library/cmd/blcmdl7_pilot-link.htm
<gupta> should i simply type PILOTRATE=value to setup the variables value?
<robotgeek> gupta: you would do export pilotrate=foo
<gupta> robotgeek: Thanks!
<gupta> robotgeek: Works! and linux rocks!!
<robotgeek> gupta: cool. its just a matter of finding where what is
<DaSkreech> Netbeans is kind of crashy
<DaSkreech> gupta: Oh right You just started to love Linux I forget :)
<themouse> hi, folks, I have a Canon i350 printer any idea how to set it up?
<aarso> OMG
<aarso> THE RESOLUTION IS FINE :D
<dr_willis> themouse,  check cups.org to see if its even supported.
<aarso> finalllly
<dr_willis> themouse,  my cannon ip6600d is not supported at all
<aarso> i can die in peace now
* DaSkreech kicks kopete
<aarso> afm\colossus:  its good now :D
<afm\colossus> aarso: great :)
<themouse> ok
<DaSkreech> aarso: can I have your monitor if you do?
<afm\colossus> lol
<aarso> lol its a year old acer
<aarso> u might want my pc its a 3 week old beast
<afm\colossus> i really need to make friends with someone from singapore
<aarso> hey guys , wats the best source for linux apps,
<aarso> sourceforge/?
<afm\colossus> no, your package manager
<aarso> wheres that?
<afm\colossus> on Kubuntu, there's a frontend available, it's called `adept` i believe
<aarso> run adept?
<afm\colossus> with it, you can install about 20.000 pacakages with just one click
<afm\colossus> it's somewhere in the menues
<afm\colossus> just poke around
<aarso> i see
<DaSkreech> aarso: Alt+Enter
<aarso> thank u i am in
<DaSkreech> Type ad
<aarso> i went to command and typed adept it got it
<DaSkreech> Smile for the rest of the day
<an> so, what do you do if you "accidentally" deleted /etc/apt/sources.list
<aarso> so wat is this thing?
<DaSkreech> !sources
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<afm\colossus> an: fetch a new one?
<aarso> progs already avialble or it downloads them?
<DaSkreech> !sourceomatic
<ubotu> I know nothing about sourceomatic
<afm\colossus> aarso: both
<DaSkreech> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<Jack12> afm\colossus in my system settings display there is as highest stated 1024x768 but i have in fact 1200x800 or sth, how can i change that? in the reconfigure xserver-menu there is the right resolution ticked
<dr_willis> aarso,  amazing how easy it is eh. :P it a add/remove program tool done right!
<an> afm\colossus: that would be my thought too, can be done from commandline ? because i think i broke something more than deleting it :)
<DaSkreech> Ah an There you go
<afm\colossus> an: `wget` is used to fetch files remotely via http or ftp
<afm\colossus> you just need to know the url of a valid sources.list
<an> yes, thanks
<afm\colossus> Jack12: nopaste the output of `xrandr`, and provide us with the url
<themouse> where on  cups.org should i look wether my printer is supported or not?
<Jack12> how do i use the pastebin?
<aarso> thank u dr willis
<aarso> seems awesome
<aarso> i sure love linux, seems awesome
<aarso> possiblities limitless
<arso> so any advice on wat basic progs to get first
<arso> coz as usaid there are a thousand
<arso> i wouldnt know wat to get
<arso> umm after i request install, i just wait?
<DaSkreech> !pastebin > Jack12
<the_mouse> @arso click commit
<the_mouse> commit changes
<DaSkreech> arso: What do you want to do?
<arso> apply changes
<arso> its ok now
<arso> wats kmplayer,? another version of mplayer?
<DaSkreech> Yeah
<Jack12> <afm\colossus> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16770
<arso> is it commandline?
<arso> or with gui
<DaSkreech> It's pretty cool It integrates into Konqui
<DaSkreech> both  :-)
<arso> sorry wats konqui :P
<arso> another player?
<DaSkreech> Konqueror
<arso> oh lol
<arso> pet name?
<arso> thats awesome
<DaSkreech> The File browser. and killer app of KDE
<arso> ya i know t :D
<the_mouse> where on  cups.org should i look wether my printer is supported or not?
<DaSkreech> It has a wikipedia entry ;;-)
<arso> btw anyone here uses AMSN ?
<afm\colossus> Jack12: my name's also Johannes btw ;)
<afm\colossus> sec, tel
<arso> oh coool
<arso> should i use knoquerer or firefox?
<Jack12> hi johannes
<DaSkreech> the_mouse: not sure try http://cups.org/ppd.php
<Jack12> arso konqueror is faster is guess, but firefox has without further installs less troubles with websites eg flash etcetc
<arso> DaSkreech:  i ma using Kubuntu does it matter if i download a program for ubuntu?
<Jack12> arso not at all
<DaSkreech> arso: Whichever you like
<arso> Jack12:  i see thanx, i was wondering about flash and java and stuff, where can i get them
<thoreauputic> !flash
<ubotu> For lots of multimedia issues this page has the useful information you want: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  see also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - Please use free formats: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<thoreauputic> !java
<ubotu> java is an object oriented programming language. To install a java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java For the runtime Sun Java install sun-java5-jre from the Multiverse repository
<DaSkreech> If you like extensions then Firefox ;-)
<arso> i installed many on windows, but noticed i barely used them :P
<arso> konquerer seems nice
<arso> and i keep mispelling it :P
<DaSkreech> It will blow you away yeeeeaaaars from now
<arso> lol
<arso> cool
<DaSkreech> arso: Kall it Konqui :)
<arso> hehe sure
<arso> konqui and google are my friends :D
<arso> lol
<DaSkreech> arso: Do you have a Music CD nearby?
<arso> umm probably, y
<DaSkreech> Put it in and type audiocd:/ in Konqueror
<arso> umm sorry
<arso> brb
<arso> gotta go to windows
<DaSkreech> Then giggle ;-)
<arso> mom needs something
<DaSkreech> Don't forget to wash before you come back
<arso> threatened to kill the power of my pc lol
<arso> LOL
<afm\colossus> repeat after me: konqu rules.
<DaSkreech> arso: You know youc an get it from linux right?
<arso> DaSkreech:  get wat?
<afm\colossus> i switched from a gtk-based desktop to kde because of it
<DaSkreech> Reboot and we'll show you when you get back
<arso> ok brb
<afm\colossus> (because of konqu as a webbrowser, that is)
<afm\colossus> could not stand shitty gecko's bugs any more
<Jack12>  <afm\colossus> u can help me? with the res?
<afm\colossus> Jack12: well, concerning your reolsution
<afm\colossus> do you happen to know which graphics card you've got in your PC?
<Jack12> GMA intel 950
<Jack12> Intel Graphics Media Accelerator 950
<afm\colossus> i see
<afm\colossus> there are problems with that adapter from what i've heard
<afm\colossus> because of its video bios
<afm\colossus> reporting incorrect capabilites
<afm\colossus> !fixres
<ubotu> x is the X Window System; it's the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart (GNOME), sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart (KDE) To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Jack12> in my system settings -display it says i810 shall i try to change that?afm\colossus
<afm\colossus> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto - you'll most probably find a suitable solution here
<Jack12> <afm\colossus>i have tried that
<afm\colossus> without luck?
<Jack12> <afm\colossus>yes well before i couldnt move the cursor in systems settings display , now i can move it and lower the res, but cannot go higher
<afm\colossus> what does `grep Modes /etc/X11/xorg.conf` give you?
<Jack12> Modes           "1280x800"
<Jack12>  four times afm\colossus
<afm\colossus> hm strange
<Jack12> shall i try the vesa driver, currently using i810?
<afm\colossus> no
<afm\colossus> vesa does not go beyond 1024x768 at all
<afm\colossus> Jack12: did you map one of the resolutions your vbios provides to 1280x800?
<Jack12> vbios? afm\colossus sry am not so into that, what do u mean?
<afm\colossus> well
<afm\colossus> according to the guide you said you've followed
<Jack12> mom
<afm\colossus> you are told to "overwrite" one of the resolutions
<afm\colossus> provided by the bios of your gfx card
<afm\colossus> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto#head-c90f0e12a4551421453b63e586014d6be8992e57
<arso> I AM BACK, people
<arso> so DaSkreech u were saying something about accessing windows from linux?
<sotired> ello
<arso> hey
<sotired> of the huge issues i've run into this one is just funny....
<arso> sure wat is it
<Jack12> Run the Autodetect Script Again <afm\colossus> thats what i did , should i have tried the other ways?
<sotired> i need to run firefox as root and it won't let me :(
<arso> and guys is there a button that minimizes everything?
<arso> guys in adept it tells me i already have kmplayer, but i cant find it anywhere??
<afm\colossus> arso: afaik no - you could just switch to another virtual desktop, though
<sotired> try typing kmplayer
<Jack12> afm\colossus i see went the wrong path, trying now that
<arso> afm\colossus:  ya i tried that already anf out
<afm\colossus> Jack12: i don't have any experience with intel graphics hardware
<afm\colossus> i can just advise you to do as you are told in the guide
<arso> could not run the specified command
<afm\colossus> ok ;)
<arso> afm\colossus:  any thoughts
<DaSkreech> arso: ok what were you trying to get?
<DaSkreech> a file?
<arso> kmplayer
<afm\colossus> because of kmplayer?
<arso> i went to adept to instal it
<arso> found it already is installed
<arso> but i dont know where i can find it
<arso> does it have a different name or something
<sotired> try search/find files in the k menu
<Jack12> 855 / 865 / 915 Intel graphic chipset afm\colossus u think that would work with my gma 950 card too?
<afm\colossus> Jack12: yes
<sotired> is there a way i can run firefox as root? sudo isnt working for it
<sotired> i just want to update it
<afm\colossus> sotired, don't!
<afm\colossus> that's not the way things are done under GNU/Linux
<arso> it didnt find anything from find files
<Jack12> afm\colossus it sys sudo 855resolution -l
<Jack12> sudo: 855resolution: command not found
<afm\colossus> your package manager updates software for you
<arso> is there a directory that shows all progs installed or osomething
<afm\colossus> not the apps themselves
<arso> i see
<afm\colossus> arso: are you sure you actually installed kmplayer?
<arso> afm\colossus:  no when i go to adept it tells me its already installed
<sotired> what is the current ver of firefox?
<afm\colossus> 1.5.0.4
<afm\colossus> afaik
<arso> afm\colossus:  btw, do i need to worry about security? shoudl i install any firewalla or antivirus or something, or enable anything
<afm\colossus> arso: no
<arso> YAY lol
<afm\colossus> isn't there an option in adept to force installation?
<afm\colossus> if not, deinstall and install it again
<Jack12>  afm\colossus it says when i do the sudo 855resolution -l
<Jack12> sudo: 855resolution: command not found  <afm\colossus>
<DaSkreech> arso: Go to the Examples Folder
<DaSkreech> Alt+Enter and type examples
<afm\colossus> Jack12: yeah, you need to install it first
<afm\colossus> i believe that's in the guide somewhere, too
<kernal> afm\colossus: there is a new package for 855resolution called 915esolution
<DaSkreech> There is a Ubuntu_sax.ogg file there
<arso> Daskreech where is that
<DaSkreech> Alt+Enter and type Examples
<kernal> 915resolution
<afm\colossus> so so. should update the friggin docs then, huh? :>
<DaSkreech> arso: Wait I forget if it's on by default
<arso> DaSkreech:  k
<DaSkreech> it opened?
<DaSkreech> There isa ubuntu_sax.ogg file
<Jack12> ./configure, make, sudo, make install? via that? afm\colossus and to where would have apt-get have downloaded?
<DaSkreech> If you right click you should have a Preview -> Embedded MPlayer For KDE
<afm\colossus> kernal, can you help Jack12 out a little?
<afm\colossus> in don't have ubuntu, and i don't have an intel gfx adapter
<afm\colossus> i'm not the man for the job ;)
<DaSkreech> Is there a Cups Chan?
<kernal> ok
<Jack12> afm\colossus just kernal just how would i install? via configure, make, install, andfrom which path?
<arso> hey guys
<arso> when i download programs
<DaSkreech> Yah?
<arso> do i just open them?>
<arso> and i'll get an installer like windows
<DaSkreech> arso: Where are you downloading them from?
<kernal> Jack12: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=204333
<arso> sourceforge
<DaSkreech> arso: Which program?
<arso> amsn
<arso> its .deb
<afm\colossus> arso: please...
<afm\colossus> virtually ALL free programs
<afm\colossus> are in your package manager#s repos
<afm\colossus> learn to use it properly
<arso> i didnt find msn
<arso> Amsn
<afm\colossus> you need to enable the extra repos
<arso> afm\colossus:  oh
<afm\colossus> and once again, there's a guide on how to do that
<DaSkreech> !repos > arso
<Jack12> kernal i just dont know how to install that and in the thread it doesnt tell ya
<afm\colossus> http://packages.ubuntu.com/dapper/x11/915resolution @ Jack12
<arso> DaSkreech:  thnx, and sorry for being such a n00b
<DaSkreech> arso: We loveit :)
<arso> hehe
<arso> btw , wat do i have to enable in the package manager?
<arso> i am using adept btw
<arso> at the show: everything is ticked
<Jack12> afm\colossus when i do johannes@fluffy:~$ 915resolution -l
<Jack12> Intel 800/900 Series VBIOS Hack : version 0.5.2
<Jack12> Unable to obtain the proper IO permissions: Operation not permitted
<arso> DaSkreech: umm, theres no link for easysource! , wats that?
<kernal> Jack12: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/i915Driver
<afm\colossus> Jack12: run it as root
<hidemef> Anyone know if the problems with X and i810 cards got resolved for the dapper release?
<arso> afm\colossus:  wat did u say i have to enable in the package manager please?
<afm\colossus> arso: you need to enable the universe and multiverse repos for it
<afm\colossus> anyone in here who knows how to do that?
<hidemef> yep
<afm\colossus> i can't do any mor handholding for today
<afm\colossus> hidemef: please, could you explain to arso?
<hidemef> Yes
<arso> hidemef:  thanx :)
<hidemef> arso: Go into adept and under the Adept menu select Manage Repositories
<arso> hidemef:  ok i am there
<hidemef> arso: are you running dapper or breezy or what?
<arso> hidemef:  latest kubuntu, sorry dont know wat its called
<arso> hidemef:  downloaded yesterday
<arso> afm\colossus:  when i pasted "dpkg -i amsn_0.95-3.ubuntu.deb" into terminal, i get error "requested operation requires superuser privilege" how do i get superuser privilage
<Jack12> afm\colossus i am not sure about the bits per pixel, i have 1280 x800 crystal view, and either mode 4d or 5d 16 or 32 bits?
<arso> hidemef:  dapper is the latest right?
<hidemef> arso: kthx. There should be a line that says (with some tabs) deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu    dapper   main restricted
<hidemef> arso: Yes dapper is the latest. Do you see that line?
<arso> yes
<arso> i see that line
<standard> problem to integrate sun java in firefox konqueror etc
<arso> hidemef:  yes i see it
<arso> hidemef:  two of them one is type deb second is  deb-src
<afm\colossus> Jack12: you want 32 (or 24)
<hidemef> arso: Ok. Where it says main restricted I need you to double click in the middle of that until you get a cursor and can edit it
<afm\colossus> arso: you elevetae to root, the super-user, with `sudo su -`
<arso> hidemef:  ok i  can edit it now
<afm\colossus> or just write ?sudo` in front of the cmd requiring it
<hidemef> arso: Ok you want to changs it so it says "main restricted universe multiverse"
<arso> hidemef:  ok
<hidemef> Ok
<arso> hidemef:  all of the ones which say main restricted? or just the first one
<hidemef> arso: Now click on Apply at the bottom, and then Close
<hidemef> Just that one is the only important one
<arso> ok
<arso> the one that has type deb?
<hidemef> YEs
<arso> still cant find AMSN thru it
<hidemef> arso: Now you need to click Fetch Updates
<hidemef> That will download the list of stuff from universe and multiverse
<arso> hidemef:  oh ok
<arso> hidemef:  ok its downloading
<pipitas> the_mouse: you shouldn't look on cups.org, but on linuxprinting.org
<pipitas> the_mouse: http://www.linuxprinting.org/printer_list.cgi
<arso> hidemef:  thanx a lot man :)
<pcfan> how can I know if a process is idle ?
<arso> hidemef:  when i instal programs thru adept, where are they installed to? their respective areas in k menu?
<hidemef> arso: Non-KDE programs do not always appear automatically.  One thing you can do is run 'kappfinder' to add them
<gatekeeper> hidemef: that one should turn up in the internet section I am sure it did when I installed it on breezy
<arso> hidemef:  where do i type that?
<hidemef> arso: in Run Command
<hidemef> gatekeeper: What did we just install anyway?
<gatekeeper> aMsn
<hidemef> Never heard of that.  MSN messaging client?
<gatekeeper> hidemef: yep
<arso> hidemef:  thankx :)
<DaSkreech> pipitas: Apparently the_mouse plugged it in and it worked :)
<gatekeeper> hidemef: your welcome :-)
<arso> hidemef:  i am getting could not run the specified command
<gatekeeper> hidemef: bet that's a caps & small letters issue
<DaSkreech> I would guess it's amsn
<gatekeeper> DaSkreech: possible aMsn
<DaSkreech> Ah
<DaSkreech> Of course
<gatekeeper> DaSkreech: haven't got it on this box so I can't verify
<DaSkreech> arso: Can you try typing aMsn from the command line?
<arso> DaSkreech:  sure
<DaSkreech> Does it wirk?
<DaSkreech> Work?
<arso> could not run the balbal
<arso> no
<arso> wtf
<arso> altho it shows in adept that its installed now
<gatekeeper> DaSkreech: may be you where right :-)
<arso> cant be a compatibility issue right?
<DaSkreech> arso: No We just don't know what it's called :)
<DaSkreech> It is not under Internet in the menu I take it?
<gatekeeper> arso: look in your internet section on your menu, failing that do Find Files/Folders from your menu and look for amsn
<gatekeeper> arso: tell us what you find
<DaSkreech> I normally just check the menu and then try two obvious spellings then go to Adept and make it tell me what the name of the file is
<elektrolott> Hi, does anybody know how to fix Bug #32415 (Bluetooth Mouse and Keyboard Broken in Dapper) (https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/bluez-utils/+bug/32415)? It seems many people having trouble with their bluetooth mice and I could find no solution googling. Thanks!
<arso> gatekeeper:  sure :)
<gatekeeper> DaSkreech: I just at the packages and I think you where right amsn
<arso> gatekeeper: looking now
<arso> didnt find anything
<arso> WTF
<arso> could it be wrong version or something
<arso> "Perfect for keeping in touch with those friends who have not yet seen the light." hahahahahah, Amsn's description lol
<BoSJo> All: Has anybody gotten Evolution->Exchange Server to work?
<hidemef> <shudder>
<gatekeeper> arso: what does adept say?
<arso> gatekeeper:  it says that the file is installed
<Jack12> hi guys thx the new res works fine!!
<arso> Jack12:  congratz! :) , i had the same problem, they helped me too
<arso> Jack12:  now i just have to reformat every partition (200gb) to be ready :(
<bam_> resolution problem fix for ati cards?
<arso> ya
<arso> ati
<arso> i just installed the driver adn it working
<arso> gatekeeper: so ,any thoughts
<gaz> hey
<arso> gatekeeper:  i also downlaoded the amsn seperately thru sourceforge.com and its a .deb file, any way to install .deb without command line shit
<arso> gaz:  hey
<bam_> I wonder if a dist upgrade will work...
<gatekeeper> arso: you could always use the command line to try and reinstall sudo apt-get install amsn
<arso> gatekeeper:  when i search i find its files, but which one should i run to open the prog? wats he extension?
<gatekeeper> arso: you should not need the sourceforge version better if it comes from the repos
<elektrolott> has anyone a bluetooth mouse working on dapper (without deactivating/deinstalling bluez)?
<arso> ok it opened
<arso> usr/share/amsn
<gatekeeper> arso: this is linux not windows :-) won't have an extension
<arso> now how can i add it to the internet menu
<arso> gatekeeper:  oh woops :P
<Ertain> How does one make kernel packs with make-kpkg
<gatekeeper> arso: it's not on your internet or any other menu?
<arso> gatekeeper:  nope
<DaSkreech> arso: You could type which amsn on the CLI
<arso> DaSkreech:  i am sorry WAT?
<gatekeeper> arso: right click on the K button and select menu editor
<DaSkreech> Oh if you wanted to find out where the amsn file was
<DaSkreech> type <which amsn> on the CLI
<arso> sorry wats cli?
<DaSkreech> <C>ommand <L>ine <I>nterface
<arso> so from run command?
<DaSkreech> Alt+F2?
<arso> : which amsn?
<DaSkreech> Yes
<DaSkreech> I've never tried it from there :)
<arso> nothing happened
<arso> wats that supposed to do
<DaSkreech> Open Konsole
<Jack12> guys i cannot access some linux folders from live cd , it says they are locked; i want to save files cause my system is unstartable.
<DaSkreech> and type it there
<arso> ohhhhhhhh
<DaSkreech> Jack12: Assume ownership of them
<Jack12> DaSkreech via chown?chmod?
<arso> DaSkreech:  usr/bin/amsn
<OrgulloKmoore> how can I change my screen resolution? Everything is so small...
<DaSkreech> Alt+F2 is good for GUI things but you have to open the options and check open in terminal
<gatekeeper> arso: the Run Command won't give you feed back like Konsole, it's more fire and forget
<DaSkreech> arso: Thats the file you are looking for
<DaSkreech> Jack12: chown
<DaSkreech> Jack12: Want me to walk you through it?
<gatekeeper> are we winning?
<DaSkreech> gatekeeper: You can open options and click open in terminal
<gaz> hmmmm i need help persuading my mate that ubuntus better than xp lol
<gatekeeper> DaSkreech: I will have to get a pair of spec thanx :-)
<arso> DaSkreech: gatekeeper so how do i add it to the internet menu now?
<gatekeeper> arso: got the menu editor up?
<DaSkreech> arso: Right click on the K menu and choose Menu Editor
<hidemef> gaz: Give him a live cd to use for a little while
<arso> ok ia m i nmenu editor
<Jack12> DaSkreech please
<arso> so in command, wat should i write
<DaSkreech> Jack12: Which folder?
<gatekeeper> gaz: you could also let him try using a linux box remotely for free at www.cosmopod.com
<arso> gatekeeper:  for command wat should i write, i created a new item
<arso> gatekeeper:  and workpath
<gatekeeper> arso: amsn
<arso> for both?
<Jack12> DaSkreech /hda6/home/wolfi
<gatekeeper> arso: should not need workpath
<DaSkreech> Jack12: One Guess. NTFS?
<Jack12> DaSkreech ext3
<hidemef> gatekeeper: I don't think it's necessary to add it to the menu manaully. There should already be a .desktop file for it, which will either be detected automatically the next time he logs in, or can be added automatically using kappfinder
<DaSkreech> Hmm
<DaSkreech> Jack12: Who mounted it? Root?
<gatekeeper> hidemef: that is what I would have expected
<arso> wtf
<arso> it got added on its own now, after i added manually
<arso> i found two of them
<arso> after i ran it it must've been added?
<Jack12> DaSkreech i guess root
<gatekeeper> hidemef: reckons he can't see it but I would have expected it to be added straight away
<serenity> hi
<DaSkreech> Jack12: Do a ls -l on it from the Command line?
<serenity> i am looking gor a tutorial to add some programs to a kubuntu-liveCD
<DaSkreech> You can browse to the folder above it in Konqueror and press F4 it will open a Konsole for you
<DaSkreech> very Kool :)
<gatekeeper> arso: hidemef: and I where right thought it would be there :-)
<hidemef> heh
<Ertain> So... Anybody experienced with make-kpkg?
<gatekeeper> hidemef: looks like I feel for that one :-)
<Jack12> DaSkreech if i do it just gives the livecd output knoppix knoppix Desktop etc..shall i cd to the /media/hda6 directory?
<JP_PIALASSE> hello
<DaSkreech> Ah. Of course :)
<DaSkreech> Hi
<DaSkreech> Jack12: Where are you copying the files to?
<JP_PIALASSE> i would  like to know how to mount a samba share
<arso> gatekeeper:  hehe, but i think it only came after i ran it
<uniq> ertain: what's your problem with make-kpkg?
<arso> gatekeeper:  so any recommendatiosn for important programs to get
<Jack12> to usb stich DaSkreech, home is owned by root root
<hidemef> JP_PIALASSE: You need to have the samba client.  After that, it's "su mount -t smbfs //host/share /mnt/destination"
<DaSkreech> Jack12: Try a sudo cp
<gatekeeper> arso: depends what you want, if you have got friends on other messangers gaim is probable a better bet
<Ertain> I'd like to make the wacom drivers, since for some strange reason my Wacom Tablet won't work properly with my kernel.  (Version 2.6.15-25-386)
<arso> gatekeeper:  gaim? i'll look it up
<DaSkreech> sudo cp -r /hda6/home/wolfi /usb-stick-path-thingy
<hidemef> gatekeeper: doesn't kopete have msn?
<astro_-> Hi! How do I get to KDE once I've done apt-get-install kubuntu desktop in Ubuntu?
<OrgulloKmoore> how can I change the screen resolution?
<jpatrick> astro_-: log out of gnome and into KDE
<gatekeeper> arso: yes I think it does, you also might want to use synaptic instead of adept depends what you like
<astro_-> jpatrick: I rebooted, should that do the trick?
<Jack12> it says DaSkreech missing destination file operator, probably meaning it should be cp -x instead
<uniq> ertain: did you install the 'wacom-kernel-source' package?
<JP_PIALASSE> hidemef> and with a username and password ?
<astro_-> jpatrick: the login screen was different, but the desktop looks like gnome did
<arso> gatekeeper:  umm wat ways is synaptic better?
<Ertain> uniq: Yes.
<jpatrick> astro_-: you have to click on session type
<jpatrick> astro_-: no need to reboot ever on Linux
<bam_> where is the directory where themes are kept?
<nkjoep> good evening
<astro_-> jpatrick: when/where do I click session type?
<hidemef> JP_PIALASSE: su mount -t smbfs -o username=username,password=password //host/share /mnt/destination
<jpatrick> astro_-: it's a menu in KDM
<arso> gatekeeper:  i might switch to gaim, aMsn's layout isnt nice, too ... old?
<JP_PIALASSE> hidemef> thanks i try this
<nkjoep> i got problems with rar files... how can i extract them?
<jpatrick> astro_-: one sec
<gatekeeper> arso: well on breezy I got adept to go into an infinite loop when installing a number of packages, I just think synaptic is simpler and more stable
<Jack12> DaSkreech i tried cp -f now and it says it cannot find the file /hda6/home/WOLFI
<arso> gatekeeper:  can i download synaptic through adept :?:P?
<gatekeeper> arso: not sure use command line apt-get install synaptic you might want to look at screen shots of gaim before installing
<serenity> hi
<jpatrick> astro_-: there should be two buttons on KDM
<jpatrick> one has session type choose: KDE
<astro_-> you mean when it asks for username/password?
<arso> gatekeeper:  gaim looks good, more refined then amsn
<jpatrick> astro_-: yes
<astro_-> ok, thanks
<serenity> i am looking for a gui to create a kubuntu-based liveCD (just adding programs)
<gatekeeper> arso: ok :-)
<jpatrick> astro_-: log out and back into kde
<astro_-> ok
<JP_PIALASSE> hidemef>  smbfs: mount_data version 1935764853 is not supported
<arso> gatekeeper:  as for torrents :P, is ktorrent the best out there for linux? or should i get something else? i used to use utorrent on windows
<serenity> arso:  should it be a small bt client?
<gatekeeper> arso: don't know haven't really used torrents much
<gaz> can u get gimpshop from the package installer?
<arso> serenity:  hello, not really, just not java based, like azureus, too much conumption
<arso> gatekeeper:  i see, its ok
<arso> gatekeeper:  btw, where should i get all the java/flash plugins and stuff
<serenity> arso: then try bittornado, small, powerful and, of course, open
<serenity> arso: or ktorrent
<arso> serenity:  lol, which is better? coz ktorrent is already preloaded here
<gatekeeper> arso: if you want to know how to install various things (like java) have a look at: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper
<serenity> arso: i prefer bittornado. Imho better performance, but it's only a feeling
<arso> serenity:  sure, i'll get that then
<gatekeeper> arso: got to run talk to you again... :-)
<serenity> is there a gui for reauthoring the liveCD?
<arso> gatekeeper:  sure, i'll hang around here till i become a linux pro :P
<DaSkreech> arso: So 10 more minutes then?
<Jack12> DaSkreech what now?
<gatekeeper> arso: ok :-) have a look at the forums too, good luck :-)
<arso> DaSkreech:  lol, ...
<DaSkreech> Sorry X forze up
<DaSkreech> You did a sudo cp -R /source /destination?
<arso> DaSkreech:  why are u here? u dont look like u need help :P
<DaSkreech> You do
<arso> :P hehe
<arso> thats kind
<arso> i guess once i become pro, i'll hang around here and help
<DaSkreech> Jack12: You did a sudo cp -R /source /destination?
<gaz> anyone here play quake2?
<arso> LOL
<arso> isnt that like from the 80s?
<hidemef> I skipped Quake 2... I liked Quake 1 too much
<gaz> for some reason i cant find my config file
<gaz> its not where its supposed to be :o
<arso> guys, wats the best converters outhere, for creating dvds/vcds/divx/psp mp4
<astro_-> jpatrick: thanks, it worked :)
<jpatrick> astro_-: :D
<afm\colossus> basera3 5on5 now anyone?, server avail
<astro_-> jpatrick: I just hadn't seen the button there :)
<arso> ANYBODY!?!?
<jpatrick> doesn't matter
<Jack12> DaSkreech yes it says it cant find the file
<DaSkreech> Jack12: Which file?
<arso> DaSkreech:  do u know any good converters for creating dvds and vcds and burning them
<Jack12> DaSkreech the source file i want to copy
<DaSkreech> arso: Open Adept and type DVD in filter
<arso> and, which one?
<DaSkreech> Jack12: Are you sure it's spelt right? Did you try to sudo su - ?
<DaSkreech> arso: Don't know not my scene :)
<arso> DaSkreech:  when i look for something lie "gaim" i get many results which one should i get,for ex. theres data files,development files
<DaSkreech> Find the one that says gaim :)
<DaSkreech> Install that and it will take anythign else you need
<Bonkers> [Invalid UTF-8]  Could not parse file '/usr/share/applications/kde/kcm_knemo.desktop': desktop entry contain line 'Comment[de] =\xdcberwacht Netzwerk-Schnittstellen' which is not UTF-8
<Bonkers> Could not parse file '/usr/share/applications/xaralx.desktop': desktop entry does not start with legal start group
<Jack12> DaSkreech yes i did su too it makes no difference
<Bonkers> i get that when installing opera
<DaSkreech> Development stuff is very ironically for developlment
<Bonkers> can anyone help me out ?
<DaSkreech> Whodathunk?
<DaSkreech> Jack12: So you are root now?
<Jack12> DaSkrecch yes
<Bonkers> anyone ?
<DaSkreech> and you can CD into the folder?
<DaSkreech> The locked one
<Bonkers> guess not?
<DaSkreech> Bonkers: Maybe it doesn't have a valid group?
<Bonkers> mmm, but how do i fix that or what does that mean?
<DaSkreech> What are you using to open it
<Bonkers> opera install.sh file
<Bonkers> sudo ./install.sh
<arso> DaSkreech:
<arso> sudo apt-get install sun-java5-jre sun-java5-plugin
<arso> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<arso> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<Jack12> DaSkreech i can cd to it not into it
<Jack12> arsoonly one synaptic at one time
<arso> Jack12:    wat do u mean
<arso> ohhh
<arso> ok i see
<DaSkreech> Jack12: You can cd to home but not to wolfi?
<Jack12> DaSkreech neither of them
<DaSkreech> Where can you cd to?
<Jack12> DaSkreech to hda5
<Jack12> i mean hda6
<DaSkreech> Who owns /had6/home ?
<Jack12> root--root
<slow-motion> re
<DaSkreech> Jack12: and you are root?
<DaSkreech> type whoami
<Jack12> DaSkreech yes on the live cd seems not to work
<DaSkreech> what comes up for whoami?
<Jack12> root
<arso_> hello
<arso_> i was wondering
<DaSkreech> what do you get when you try to cd in to home?
<arso_> where are advanced volume control
<DaSkreech> Double click volume?
<arso_> oh
<arso_> um nothing happens
<arso_> the simple volume thing comes upo and goes down
<Jack12> DaSkreech cd->cant find file, doubleclick->its locked
<thompa> i was wondering if xgl is working ok in kubuntu?
<bored_penguin> I don't understand why ubuntu prefers gnome on kde
<thompa> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<DaSkreech> arso_: Try Right click
<DaSkreech> Jack12: You cna't find home?
<thompa> well i guess ill try xgl
<Jack12> DaSkreech i can get no access, yes
<DaSkreech> can you get into /hda6/etc
<Kozar4ence> How to add the universe/multiuniverse? It ain't written in the Kubuntu Wiki
<Kozar4ence> :(
<crimsun> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<crimsun> Kozar4ence: read that.
<Kozar4ence> crimsun 10x
<Kozar4ence> thats what im looking for
<Jack12> i can DaSkreech yes
<LiquidNerd> okay... my sudo is broken
<gnomefreak> LiquidNerd: edgy?
<LiquidNerd> yeah
<gnomefreak> LiquidNerd: join #ubuntu+1 and read the topic please
<LiquidNerd> would've helped before I did a dist-upgrade
<LiquidNerd> lol
<pichi> hello
<LiquidNerd> oh well... I guess I'll have to wait for the fix and do some fancy tricks to get it installed
<LiquidNerd> and by fancy tricks, I mean single user mode
<root___> help pls
<LiquidNerd> no
<root___> I am running this from recovery mode
<LiquidNerd> can't help if there's no question
<root___> my xorg keeps resending me to the login screen
<santa99> good evenning all together
<root___> when i write my password
<root___> it just blanks and brings up the login screen again
<LiquidNerd> root___: what session type did you choose?
<root___> KDE
<LiquidNerd> you sure?
<root___> yes
<root___> it's the default
<LiquidNerd> wait.. did you choose default or KDE?
<root___> tryed both
<Jack12> DaSkreech and now?
<DaSkreech> Jack12: are you sure that you didn't have home on another parition?
<root___> tryed reconfiguring xorg
<root___> tryed shifting drivers
<root___> from fglrx to ati
<root___> but same problem ...
<LiquidNerd> anything is the .xsession_errors?
<Jack12> DaSkreech there is a second home for another user, yes, but, when i want eg save bookmarks  they seem to be in the other accout mostly
<Jack12> anyway no use
<root___> I checked the /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<root___> and everything was ok
<LiquidNerd> root___: It's not an X problem since X is loading fine
<root___> I know ...
<DaSkreech> who owns etc?
<astro_-> can I somehow make Konsole "url aware", ie be able to click urls in konsole so that they open in my browser?
<root___> but what could be causing it
<LiquidNerd> try reading ~/.xsession_errors
<santa99> have a problem to running Kubuntu Dapper Drake 6.06: When i want to shutdown my laptop it only goes to will now halt and doesnt power off really it stops by will now halt and doesnt go on. When I run it without the splash i saw that it stops by acpi_power_off. Someone else have this problem and have solved it ?
<DaSkreech> arso_: I think so
<kronoz> hmm kubuntu boots a hell of a lot faster than suse 10.1
<BKaj> anyone have Google earth up and running on dapper/ATI/AMD64 ?
<apokryphos> kronoz: reiserfs is nice but it takes longer to mount than ext3, yeah.
<kronoz> apokryphos: yeah, i like reiserfs, it annoys me a bit kubuntu can't use it, my root is ext and /home is xfs, i heard xfs doesn't take up much time in the boot process
<arso_> DaSkreech:  sorry? wat are u tlaking about?
<santa99> nobody knows a solution for this problem ?
<kronoz> *ext3
<apokryphos> yup, it's certainly quicker to mount
<DaSkreech> Whoops :)
<DaSkreech> astro_-: I think so
<hidemef> XFS doesn't really work with GRUB
<astro_-> DaSkreech: how? :)
<kronoz> hidemef: so you need a seperate /boot for xfs+grub?
<hidemef> kronoz: yes, /boot would need to be something else
* DaSkreech shrugs
<DaSkreech> astro_-: Check in #kde?
<DaSkreech> Jack12: Who owns etc?
<uniq> kronoz: no, you can use grub with xfs.
<crimsun> kronoz: what do you mean can't use it?
<Jack12> DaSkreech 500--root
* DaSkreech blinks
<DaSkreech> That's very strange
<kronoz> uniq, crimsun, i don't know, it was hidemef who said it didn't work with grub
<Kozar4ence> why adept cant find libmad0 so i can play mp3s in amaroK
<Kozar4ence> ?
<hidemef> kronoz: You said that kubuntu can't use reiser (I believe it can), which is what crimsun meant
<crimsun> Kozar4ence: you need both universe and multiverse enabled.
<crimsun> Kozar4ence: then install libxine-extracodecs
<Kozar4ence> i have
<Kozar4ence> both of them
<kronoz> i have the lastest-kde and latest-amarok repos in my /etc/apt/sources.list and i've done apt-get update but when i try to do apt-get upgrade it keeps all the packages back
<Kozar4ence> crimsun k, just asking because the amaroK how to says both
<denzs> hi can anybody tell me how to get the logon time from kdm? it seems as it doesnt write into wtmp...
<uniq> kronoz: That is a sign that a package they depend on is not available. You can find out what package this is if you try to install one of the held packages manually. 'apt-get install package'
<uniq> denzs: are you sure it doesn't write to wtmp? I can see my kdm logins with 'last'
<denzs> hm iam not sure because there is alway a console open ;) but i have the problem on a debian system and iam sure that the debian package doesnt use wtmp
<centyx> Hi. I'm using Kontact. I'm trying to create/store a default resource for kontacts components to use on an imap server. I've created imap folders and specified that they should contain Journal, Calendar, Tasks, etc upon creation. I've clicked Add in the calendar window and added my imap resource, and the one Calendar subfolder has become available, but not the Journal, Tasks, and other folders. I've right clicked on the imap resource and 
<centyx> ournal entry, it complains that there is no writable resource available. How do I tell Kontact to use the resources I've created?
<uniq> denzs: try 'last :0'
<sensei> Hello, which package holds all the KDE icons? The 'standard' icons are all of a sudden missing.. In all KDE apps, like Kolf, krecord etc.. The Save-, Open- and print icons etc
<sensei> I'm guessing kdebase?
<uniq> sensei: kdelibs-data
<centyx> kmail is using the imap resource for contacts it appears.
<centyx> but the journal thing isn't working
<sensei> uniq: Ah thanks.. just how do I override "it's already installed"?
<uniq> sensei: there are some icons in kdebase-data too though..
<denzs> thx i'll try trhat
<uniq> sensei: 'sudo apt-get install --reinstall kdelibs-data kdebase-data'
<sensei> Affirmative, thanks
<Kozar4ence> Is it possible to install sie good old kynaptic?
<Kozar4ence> i think my relation with adept aint going well :)
<DaSkreech> Kozar4ence: Such is my hate for Kynaptic I'll help you through whatever you need to do
<arso_> hey gyus
<arso_> i am having trouble with java
<centyx> anyone?
<arso_> i installed it as the common questions link
<Kozar4ence> DaSkreech :D
<arso_> but youtube isntworking
<DaSkreech> arso_: That's flash
<arso_> omg, lol
<arso_> hmm
<DaSkreech> !flash > arso_
<arso_> but i already installed flash
<arso_> ya i already did
<sensei> Still no luck with the icons, even after reinstalling kdelibs and kdebase data packages :/
<DaSkreech> Kozar4ence: So how about it?
<arso_> DaSkreech:  i installed java and flash , still not working
<sensei> Even the "New shell" icon in konsole is missing :O
<arso_> maybe i ened to reboot?
<Kozar4ence> DaSkreech so WTF means BREAK
<DaSkreech> Kozar4ence: Means it's broken :)
<Kozar4ence> <_<
<Kozar4ence> why the fuck :)
<DaSkreech> try dpkg --configure -a from the command line
<DaSkreech> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your langage and keep this channel family friendly.
<Kozar4ence> DaSkreech manually to insall apt-get it?
<sensei> Could it be kdeartwork ?
<DaSkreech> Kozar4ence: What?
<Kozar4ence> okay this is going soooo bad
<Kozar4ence> DaSkreech what to do when it says that the extracodecs for mp3 support are broken >_<
<DaSkreech> Kozar4ence: go to a command line and type apt-get -f install
<DaSkreech> I think that should fix it
<Kozar4ence> DaSkreech whants libmad0.... which ofcourse isnt avaible
<Kozar4ence> :(
<DaSkreech> Give me a second
<Kozar4ence> i seem to be born under a lucky star....from 3 packages i want to isntall 3 broken :D
<DaSkreech> Kozar4ence: It's here in my repos
<DaSkreech> Kozar4ence: Did you do an update?
<Kozar4ence> ofcourse
<sonic> Hi there, anyone know why my php mail() function mightent be working?
<DaSkreech> and what do you see when you filter libmad?
<m_tadeu> good night everyone
<Kozar4ence> xmms-mad
<DaSkreech> NIght
<Kozar4ence> and some libmad-ocaml
<sonic> i.e. is it disabled by default or something? My /var/mail dir is empty and mutt command is not regocnised
<DaSkreech> and the dev for that?
<arso_> OI, how do i unpackage a file
<sensei> Ah, I'll just reinstall the entire KDE system >:|
<m_tadeu> I'm having a smal problem connecting to my PDA...synce-serial-start just exits without a message. can anyone help, plz?
<arso_> how do i unpackage a .tar.gz
<sensei> tar -zxvf file.tar.gz
<arso_> where will it be unpacked too?
<sensei> Your cwd
<arso_> my WA?T>
<sensei> Current Working Directory
<sensei> The one you're 'in'
<Kozar4ence> DaSkreech also libmad-ocaml-dev
<DaSkreech> Right I have libmad0 and libmad0-dev in addition to those
<arso_> ok
<arso_> i see
<arso_> thnx
<kronoz> $PWD == present working directory && != cwd || $CWD
<kronoz> it is pwd not cwd
<sensei> kronoz: Depends on generation.. Some say pwd is Parent Working Directory
<DaSkreech> School him kronoz!
<uniq> it's Print Working Directory.
<sensei> But yeah, I suppose pwd is more commonly used
<uniq> it's the command guys :)
<Kozar4ence> DaSkreech cheater
<Kozar4ence> :(
<Kozar4ence> i have added the multiverse
<DaSkreech> Kozar4ence: ok
<sensei> This is all inferior to my missing icons :'(
<DaSkreech> They are there now?
<Kozar4ence> DaSkreech i meaned i had added in before that
<Kozar4ence> okay thats it
<Kozar4ence> ill switch to the us archive
<Kozar4ence> not the de
<Kozar4ence> maybe this will fix
<Kozar4ence> it
<DaSkreech> :-) I doubt it :)
<uniq> sensei: is the kmenu icon missing?
<DaSkreech> Kozar4ence: So do you have libc6?
<sensei> uniq: Nops, it's there... all the 'big' ones, even those on the desktop is there
<uniq> sensei: then 'sudo apt-get install --reinstall konsole'
<sensei> uniq: But it's not just the konsole icons.. it's in all programs
<sensei> kate, krecord.. all
<Kozar4ence> Debian saves the day
<uniq> sensei: Do you have any idea how this could have happend? Looks like you've lost files from loads of packages.
<uniq> sensei: try to reinstall konsole to check that the icons come back.
<santa99> hi today
<santa99> now logged in
<sensei> uniq: It didn't :/
<sensei> The launch feedback icons are missing as well
<DaSkreech> Kozar4ence: I was asking if you had libc6 installed
<sensei> uniq: There comes icons if I change the entire theme
<kronoz> !nvidia
<sensei> Maybe I should just reinstall the default theme (whatever its name is)
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your monitor, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<arso_> hey guys
<thomas_> registered
<arso_> man
<arso_> i instal programs thru adept
<arso_> but i cant find half of them
<sensei> uniq: I changed icon theme in kcontrol, solved it
<uniq> sensei: great :)
<sensei> Thanks for your effort :)
<thomas_> have a problem with the shuttdown under Dapper Drake. It goes only to Will now halt and doesn't shut down really. When i turn off the splash i see it hangs a acpi_power_off. Does someone else here have the same problem and a solution for it so pls help me
<uniq> arso_: try to run alt+f2 'kbuildsycoca'
<sensei> Oh, btw, I've got a heads up.. I installed kubuntu yesterday, and couldn't use any sources.. I got "connection failed" when doing apt-get update.. It turned out that my netgear router for some reason blocked the connections by keyword
<arso_> uniq:  nothing happened?
<sensei> I've confirmed this with other users of netgear routers
<crimsun> sensei: which keyword?
<sensei> crimsun: That's the weird part.. I don't know.. It's not in the list
<thomas_> nobody a idea ?
<sensei> I had to turn that functionality off all together
<uniq> arso_: the system config cache will be rebuildt, applications can pop up in the menu an things like that
<sensei> Netgear <3 Microsoft? ;)
<arso_> uniq:  do all programs pop in the k menu, 100%?/ , iisnt there a directory where all programs get installed to like windows "program fileS"
<arso_> uniq:  ??
<arso_> HEY when i went to add/remove programs i found i had 10+ games, but theyre not in the k menu, how can i get them there
<uniq> arso_: no, it's nothing like that. Do you have an example program you can't find?
<arso_> bittornado
<arso_> kmplayer
<uniq> that is a console program.
<arso_> meaning?
<uniq> kmplayer will be in the list after you run 'kbuildsycoca'
<uniq> meaning it's made to run in text-mode, you can run it inside a 'konsole'
<arso_> when i open kbuildsycoca nothing opens
<uniq> arso_: it all happens in the background.
<arso_> ok i opened kmplayer
<arso_> how about bittorrent
<Kozar4ence> okay why according to adept almost every package is broken
<Kozar4ence> :(
<arso_> is there a way to show me wat i have previously installed in adept
<fiyawerx> hey guys, i'm installing kubuntu on my laptop, and after formatting it says "Scanning the mirror" but it's been at 1% for like 10 minutes
<fiyawerx> anyone know what that is?
<arso_> so how do i open up all those games i downlaoded
<uniq> fiyawerx: it's updating the list of packages from the internet servers. If your connection is slow it will take some time.
<fiyawerx> uniq: my connections not connected
<fiyawerx> uniq: is it safe to just x that window then?
<uniq> fiyawerx: that's why it's slo then :)
<fiyawerx> uniq: shouldn't it time out?
<fiyawerx> uniq: it's literally been like 10 minutes+ so far
<uniq> fiyawerx: Leave it some more minutes..
<fiyawerx> uniq: i ran sudo ifconfig eth0 down and it finally kept going :)
<uniq> :)
<xwolf-> can i put a delay in that pretty thingie shown when you move the mouse over a button in the taskbar?
<fiyawerx> thanks for that info
<uniq> xwolf-: not as far as i know.
<uniq> xwolf-: you want it to fade out slowly, right?
<xwolf-> no, i want it to wait a bit before it's shown
<uniq> ah.. hmm..
<xwolf-> cause i really use those buttons and this big tooltip kinda gets jumpy
<xwolf-> know what i mean?
<arso1234> hey guys its arso
<fiyawerx> xwolf
<arso1234> i am on windows now
<fiyawerx> xwolf-: you can disable the "animation" style and letit just do regular popups
<fiyawerx> xwolf-: helped me a lot for that
<xwolf-> it's ok to be animated, just not that fast :>
<arso1234> i need to know
<fiyawerx> xwolf-: doesnt look quite as flashy but you still get the tips, ah
<arso1234> how can i format a partition in kubuntu
<xwolf-> but where is it fiyawerx ?
<arso1234> help me please
<pierre_> hello
<arso1234> how do i format a partition using ext3 file system on kubuntu
<xwolf-> !format
<ubotu> Disks store lots of data. Partitioning: try gparted or qtparted  - Formatting: see the manpage for mkfs  - Mounting: system -> administration -> disks
<fiyawerx> xwolf-: i believe under right click on the panel -> configure panel, will find it in a sec just botting up
<fiyawerx> booting
<arso1234> thanx
<pierre_> I have often a bug with kubuntu
<pierre_> I write in Code::Blocks and my pointeur become an angle with a '+' in the angle
<pierre_> my system freeze
<pierre_> s
<pierre_> and i have to reboot
<pierre_> what's this problem ?
<uniq> where do you write Code::Blocks?
<pierre_> in the editor of Code::Blocks
<uniq> ah.
<remy> hi
<zorglu1> what is code:blocks ?
<pierre_> code::blocks is an IDE to code in C or C++
<remy> i have e problem whith my sriptide sound card! someone can help me?
<zorglu1> ah!! cool im looking for one :)
<pierre_> Also when I surligne text the bug is
<DaSkreech> konq
* zorglu1 is using eclipse for now. but not really good for c++
<uniq> i use vim.
<pierre_> yes, i use too Emacs
<pierre_> but i prefer the presentation of code blocks
<remy> someone can help me for my riptide sound card?
<zorglu1> well emacs and vim are way too old fashion for my current taste :)
<pierre_> yes
<remy> please!
<pierre_> so has someone teh same bug ?
<uniq> ?? checkinstall
<uniq> ehm.
<uniq> !checkinstall
<pierre_> no ? realy nobody ?
<ubotu> checkinstall is a replacement for "make install", when compiling. It will inflate a .deb package for you to install, which will then be listed in the database. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CheckInstall
<pierre_> i don't understand what's checkinstall
<uniq> pierre_: sorry, i don't have code::blocks installed, and I don't have the time to compile it and test right now.
<uniq> pierre_: and checkinstall was for me, not for you, sorry about he confusion.
<uniq> he/the.
<pierre_> uniq : thanks but the problem doesn't come of compilation !
<inffcf00> hi, anyone got graphic glitches in dapper??
<Kozar4ence> I had on my desktop pc
<Kozar4ence> it occured because i didnt install the nvidia driver
<zorglu1> inffcf00: no issue here. it may likely come from your graphic card drivers
<MeMyself> I got some ghosting when moving icons on the desktop
<uniq> pierre_: no, i'm aware of that. I run linux on a mac, so i often have to compile applications myself as few upstream projects provide binaries that matches my setup. That's why I said I don't have time to compiled code::blocks right now, and test for you. the checkinstall stuff was for something else, just ignore that part. You can always go to http://launchpad.net/malone and search in the bugs database. You might find someone with similar problems.
<MeMyselfAndI> I'm using the radeon driver
<MeMyselfAndI> the opensource one I mean
<arso1234> so how do i format a disk using ext3 filesystem!!?!!?!?!?!?!?!
<TheHighChild> arso1234: Do you want a graphical app or a command string?
<berkes> arso1234: just continue typing some more !s and ?s and it will happen by magic :)
<uniq> arso1234: ?!?!?!?!? mkfs.ext3 ?!?!?!??!? :)
<pierre_> thanks uniq
<arso1234> sorry
<arso1234> :P
<arso1234> but i didnt understand anything
<arso1234>  i am a total linux newbie
<arso1234> so please a bit more detail
<uniq> arso1234: then i suggest using 'qtparted'
<arso1234> and sorry about the !! its just i asked 15 mins a go, and no answer
<uniq> preferably from the livecd if you have it.
<arso1234> uniq yes i have it
<MeMyselfAndI> why do u want to format it in ext3?
<arso1234> wat should i do exactly
<arso1234> MeMyselfAndI coz thats the best?
<arso1234> uniq wat do i ddo with the live cd exactly?
<MeMyselfAndI> not really
<berkes> arso1234: not perse.
<arso1234> MeMyselfAndI then wat is?
<root__> can someone help me fix software raid?  it worked on x64 very well , but the x32 doesnt work for shit ,
<MeMyselfAndI> if u got a laptop for example it's definitely not the best
<uniq> arso1234: boot from the livecd, alt+f2 'qtparted' and use the program to format your partition.
<arso1234> no its a desktop
<MeMyselfAndI> anyway it is just like ext2 plus journaling
<MeMyselfAndI> and not everybody needs that journaling thing
<arso1234> and i need something that can work on windows, ext3 has a driver that makes it work on windows
<MeMyselfAndI> if there's a windows driver for ext3 there must be a driver for ext2
<arso1234> ya its the same driver
<uniq> ext3 is best :)
<arso1234> so i should format it with ext2? or 3? :s
<uniq> arso1234: 3.
<MeMyselfAndI> I'm talking about ext2 because that's probably the filesystem u already got on your linux distro isn it
<arso1234> nope
<uniq> ext3 is default.
<berkes> arso1234: if you want to learn more about the stuff: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_file_systems
<arso1234> i got ext3 on my distro
<MeMyselfAndI> then why u want to format it again?
<MeMyselfAndI> jw
<Sc[_] tt> greetings
<TheHighChild> berkes: ftw
<arso1234> coz i have ntfs
<arso1234> and it doesnt work
<MeMyselfAndI> ??
<arso1234> i am dual booting windows and linux
<arso1234> started today
<MeMyselfAndI> when u install linux it formats it's own partition
<berkes> TheHighChild? what is ftw?
<arso1234> i have 7partitions 200gb
<TheHighChild> berkes: for the win, I'm retarded ;)
<MeMyselfAndI> so u want to use one of these partitions with a linux filesystem too
<MeMyselfAndI> u mean
<arso1234> uniq some guy earlier told me about a command that i must type once to define data access or something so that  when i write data onto ext3 from windows i can access it on linux otherwise i'll get access denied
<berkes> well, that wiki entruy has a very good background why you should/could choose certain FSs really nice stuff.
<StR> hi all
<arso1234> MeMyselfAndI i want to make the rest of my drives read/write on both windows AND linux
<StR> can anyone help me sharring my Internet connection?
<TheHighChild> berkes: I know, that's why i was giving the props on dragging it out
<MeMyselfAndI> ic
<berkes> hah
<sensei> Wha, I love kubuntu! First solitare I lay in years works out!
<arso1234> but i need to know the command
<arso1234> that give s me access
<arso1234> to data i write in windows onto ext3
<arso1234> i heard u type it once then data access is defined
<uniq> arso1234: sorry, don't know, Haven't used windows in years.
<berkes> sensei: LOL
<arso1234> some guy told me about it earlier
<MeMyselfAndI> ??
<MeMyselfAndI> sorry I lost u
<uniq> str: guidedog can. find 'guidedog' in adept.
<Sc[_] tt> question: dual boot system, xp and kubuntu, 80 gb hd, 4 partitions, dvd burner... want to create restore dvd to instantly restore my xp and linux install... have looked at partimage as well as dd and tar, someone knowledgable care to offer suggestions, ideas?
<arso1234> MeMyselfAndI when i write data from windows onto an ext3 partition it opens fine in windows, but if i try to access that file on linux, i get access denied, theres a command that patches that, and makes me able to access it regularly
<negocio_> how can i solve the $_layout message of dosemu
<negocio_> ?
<MeMyselfAndI> well you  have to mount partitions in linux in order to have access to them
<Cornellius> !firestarter
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed with iptables (in the command line), firestarter (gui, can also setup connection sharing) or shorewall (web interface)
<Cornellius> Me too
<Cornellius> CaptiveNTFS
<arso1234> MeMyselfAndI donno, he mentioned something else
<Cornellius> CaptiveNTFS if you want to read and write NTFS partitions from Linux
<uniq> sc[_] tt: sysresccd with partimage is what i use to make backups of partitions/disks. It is so cool :) http://sysresccd.org/Main_Page
<MeMyselfAndI> well depending on how u want to use th epartition you have to mount it in one way or another
<MeMyselfAndI> you have to add some lines to some configuration files so that they mount automatically each time u boot linux
<arso1234> MeMyselfAndI u know about those commands
<MeMyselfAndI> u better google on the subject of mounting partitions in linux
<arso1234> k
<MeMyselfAndI> but anyway kubuntu should have graphical interfaces to do all these stuff
<arso1234> i
<arso1234> c
<arso1234> brb
<arso1234> i'll restart into linux
<arso1234> and come here
<MeMyselfAndI> anyone can comment about graphical glitches in kubuntu?
<MeMyselfAndI> anyone using radeon opensource driver??
<Cornellius> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your monitor, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<MeMyselfAndI> what?
<MeMyselfAndI> I can't use ati binaries
<arso> hey
<MeMyselfAndI> mobility radeon 7500 not supported
<arso> its arso
<MeMyselfAndI> on these
<arso> i am gonna format now
<arso> hey
<arso> my live cd is in
<arso> i went to command
<arso> "qtparted" telling me its wrong command
<uniq> is this a kubuntu livecd?
<uniq> 6.06?
<arso> omg, i put in my windows xp cd :P
<arso> got the right one in now
<arso> wtf
<arso> still didnt work
<arso> could not run the specified comand
<uniq> well, I really have to go now, so I can only wish you good luck.
<uniq> bye all.
<arso> omg
<arso> whose gonna help me!
<arso> the live cd
<arso> yet qtparted now workin
<sbriscoe> if you apt-get kubuntu-desktop, how do you uninstall gnome from your system?
<edison> hi everyone
<arso> hi
<edison> can anyone help me? i have an audio problem
<|lostbyte|> sbriscoe, let me guess gnome-desktop :P
<sbriscoe> apt-get uninstall gnome-desktop?
<|lostbyte|> edison, Your problem ? some one here may know..
<edison> i used to have audio now i dont and dont know why
<arso> |lostbyte|:  heyyy
<|lostbyte|> sbriscoe, "remove"
<arso> |lostbyte|:  i fixed the resolution
<|lostbyte|> arso, hai !
<arso> |lostbyte|:  now i am goign to format everything to ext3 but dont know how to format in linux, can u tell me please?
<gatekeeper> edison: what happens if start alsamixer from the command line?
<|lostbyte|> arso, how come ? what was the problem ?
<edison> how can i do that?
<|lostbyte|> arso, Are you in linux now ?
<arso> |lostbyte|:  well with ntfs i cant write on linux, but i downlaoded an ext3 driver for windows, so i am going to make all my partitions ext3
<arso> |lostbyte|:  yes i am in linux
<arso> |lostbyte|:  i have freed up the first partition, and i am ready to format it into ext3 , just dont know how
<gatekeeper> edison: start a konsol from you menu System -> Konsol
<|lostbyte|> arso, ok ! tell me your partiton.. status..
<arso> |lostbyte|:  well its a 8gb ntfs partition i shifted its data to another partition
<|lostbyte|> arso, whats your hd size ?
<edison> u mean from terminal??
<gatekeeper> edison: yep
<sonic> Is system mail deactivated in kubuntu by default?
<arso> |lostbyte|:  the whole hdd is 40 gb
<edison> ok
<edison> im there
<arso> |lostbyte|:  but iam doing it partition /partition , as i dont have enough space to back them all up at once,
<|lostbyte|> arso, ok ! how much is your first partions and type ?
<arso> |lostbyte|:  after i format this, i am going to windows, to return its data to it and free up another
<sonic> or why wouldn't there be anything in /var/mail ?
<gatekeeper> edison: does your sound appear to be turned on?
<flake> a couple of windows programs i run under wine, sometimes the buttons don't redraw until I click on them - otherwise they are black. Is there something I can change with wine or some parameter?
<arso> |lostbyte|:  wat do u mean?
<edison> yes
<edison> but i start session in windows and sounds work but it dosnt in linux
<arso> |lostbyte|:  are u there man?
<|lostbyte|> arso, sudo fdisk -l /dev/hda
<arso> |lostbyte|:  wat does that do?
<edison> 3 days ago i had sound now i dont, so i dont know what could be the prob
<|lostbyte|> arso, Yes ! man.. :P
<|lostbyte|> arso, it simply list your partition table.
<arso> oh ok
<edison> i change the audio cables to discard the prob
<santa44> I have a problem with the shutdown under Dapper Drake someone else have this problem and a solution for it ?
<arso> |lostbyte|:  ok now wat?
<gatekeeper> edison: if you select system setting -> sound and press the test sound button you get nothing?
<arso> |lostbyte|:  it doesnt show how much space it has
<|lostbyte|> arso, whats your first partition ?
<|lostbyte|> arso, it says : under blocks
<santa44> nobody here with the same problem
<arso> |lostbyte|:  oh ok, the partition i want to format is not on this hdd
<Healot> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<arso> i think its in sudo fdisk -l /dev/hdb
<|lostbyte|> arso, huh ? you have two drives ?
<arso> |lostbyte|:  omg, i have 3
<|lostbyte|> arso, LOLZ..
<Healot> just fdisk -l
<arso> |lostbyte|:  hey how can i identify the partitions, if i change their name in windows , will it appear here? or should i just remember their label
<arso> |lostbyte|:  does the label stay?
<|lostbyte|> arso, ok ! but which partiton do you want to format.. ?
<|lostbyte|> and on which drive ?
<|lostbyte|> have you any idea ?
<arso> i forgot :S
<arso> i need to go back to windows and remember
<|lostbyte|> arso, no no !
<arso> omg
<arso> i remember
<|lostbyte|> linux has a diff way to locate drives..
<arso> i deleted the partition
<arso> its unpartitioned space now
<gatekeeper> edison: you still with me?
<|lostbyte|> arso, ok ! never mind..
<azzco> Hello...I'm trying to install some plugins for amsn...however I need root acces to touch /usr/share/amsn/plugins. So I tried "sudo cp /home/username/Desktop/plugin that I've unzipped here" didn't work =/ any suggestions?
<arso> |lostbyte|:  ok ,so can we partition unpartitioned space easily from linux
<|lostbyte|> arso, run cfdisk from konsole.
<azzco> stoffepojken: swedish?
<arso> |lostbyte|:  isnt there any simple straight forward program like partition magic here on linux to do that
<|lostbyte|> and you will get a sweet interface.
<arso> |lostbyte|:  fatal error : cannot open disk drive
<arso> |lostbyte|:  did i mention the disk drives are not able to be mounted on linnnux
<|lostbyte|> with sudo
<arso> with anything
<arso> that other guy who helped me earlier afm/ something  tried
<|lostbyte|> sudo cfdisk
<arso> command not found
<arso> oh sorry
<arso> i made a typo
<arso> ok i am in
<|lostbyte|> can you see unpatitioned space ?
<arso> yes
<arso> but its only 8mb, so its on this hdd
<|lostbyte|> usually one with out a fs type..
<arso> ya i see 8.3 mb unpartitioned
<arso> how can i check the other 2 hdd;s
<|lostbyte|> sudo cfdisk /dev/hd[a-d
<|lostbyte|> sudo cfdisk /dev/hd[a-d] 
<arso> thats for which one? d?
<|lostbyte|> arso, let me explain..
<arso> ok its the third one
<arso> wats the command for the thrid one
<|lostbyte|> ok !
<arso> the partition i want is on the remaining hd
<|lostbyte|> sudo cfdisk /dev/hdc
<arso> nono
<arso> i dont have c
<arso> i have a,b,d
<DaSkreech> hdc is CDrom
<arso> ahh i c
<gatekeeper> !daylight saving
<ubotu> I know nothing about daylight saving
<|lostbyte|> arso, check all and tell me..
<|lostbyte|> DaSkreech, Depends.
<gatekeeper> !clock
<ubotu> I know nothing about clock
<zorglu1> !time
<ubotu> I know nothing about time
<arso> u suer the command is right
<DaSkreech> I know but it seems to be the most common configuration :-)
<zorglu1> !timezone
<ubotu> I know nothing about timezone
<arso> i keep getting unpartitioned space
<zorglu1> ??
<arso> with insane blocks
<zorglu1> meme pas timezone ?
<^Cas^> !edubuntu
<ubotu> Edubuntu is an Ubuntu derivative aimed at schools and educational institutions. For more info, see http://www.edubuntu.org
<zorglu1> sorry not even timezone
<gatekeeper> zorglu1: it's flaming useless :-)
<zorglu1> ;0
<|lostbyte|> !listkeys
<ubotu> I know nothing about listkeys
<arso> oi
<|lostbyte|> !search *
<ubotu> Found: code, gr, kdeincludes, alternatives, kde docs, themes, browsers, scp, lgpl, icons (and 344 more)
<arso> |lostbyte|:  wrong commands dude
<|lostbyte|> !search a*
<ubotu> Found: code, gr, kdeincludes, alternatives, kde docs, themes, browsers, scp, lgpl, icons (and 340 more)
<gatekeeper> zorglu1: I seem to have this slightly annoying problem, cold swap disc between linux / windows and some the clock time gets knackered :-(
<|lostbyte|> arg !
<|lostbyte|> double ARGh !
<zorglu1> gatekeeper: 'cold swap disc' = ?
<arso> :(*
<arso> i NEED commands,
<fiyawerx> ok, wow, running nomachine on my desktop at home, then the client now on my kubuntu laptop at work, love this program, it flies
<|lostbyte|> arso, Sorry ! dude.. i need to get in bed..
<arso> omg
<arso> ..
<arso> ok
<arso> :(
<zorglu1> yep nomachine is real nice and the guy put it in opensource
<zorglu1> houray for him!
<|lostbyte|> arso, You need to understand the concept of partitioning before doing it..
<arso> ya well someone can help me
<|lostbyte|> tldp.org
<gatekeeper> zorglu1: yep I got a 'caddy' system, turn computer off put whichever hard disc you want to boot from, turn the PC on, and off you go
<fiyawerx> yeah zorg, the linux client runs even faster than the windows client
<fiyawerx> this is insane fast
<|lostbyte|> arso, read a little or search for partioning wiki for linux..
<zorglu1> gatekeeper: ah ok, i had those a long time ago
<arso> |lostbyte|:  ok willdo
<|lostbyte|> arso, start here : google.com/linux/
<zorglu1> gatekeeper: this should not affect the time tho :)
<|lostbyte|> arso, TC ! and goodnight..
<zorglu1> gatekeeper: well doing time management is not that hard
<zorglu1> gatekeeper: put the gmt hour in the bios
<zorglu1> gatekeeper: then config kubuntu according to your timezone
<azzco> can someone help me a bit here I really have problems moving folders and files unless I'm just operating in home or desktop
<zorglu1> azzco: 1. describe your problem (aka what you want to do, and what you dont suceed to do)
<gatekeeper> zorglu1: thanx I will have a look at that, was woundering if kubuntu was getting confused about BST
<zorglu1> gatekeeper: nope, it works without issue IF properly configured :)
<azzco> I'm trying to move a couple of folders from my desktop to /usr/shar/amsn/plugins
<gatekeeper> zorglu1: have to take a closer look thanx for your help :-)
<arso> |lostbyte|:  goodnight
<xst> Normally I write "dpkg-reconfigure locales" in order to redefine the list of installed locales. But now it just re-calculates the locales giving me no selection list. How do I modify the list of installed locales then?
<hussam> kkathman, hey!
#kubuntu 2006-06-30
<slow-motion> n8
<xst> How do I add a new system language? In System Settings I there is only US english to choose from. How do I expand this list of countries?
<_kaan> xst: try apt-cache search language-support-sr
<LiquidNerd> yay.. I got edgy to work...
<_kaan> xst: try apt-cache search language-support
<xst> thanks
<gnk> hello any one can help my about a install soft install problem please
<gnk> ?
<sensei> Not unless you specify the problem
<gnk> when i use a command like sudo apt-get install XXXXX , there is alwais the same message , can not found pakage ....
<gnk> what is my problem ?
<gnomefreak> gnk: more than likely your repos
<sensei> gnk: You're mispelling the name? Your sources suck?
<gnomefreak> !sources
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<gnomefreak> gnk: follow that guide tro enable your repos
<gnk> thx vm
<xst> _kaan: I just installed the language-support for my language, but still there is only US english in the language list. Also dpkg-reconfigure locales only generates en_US locales.
<_kaan> xst: which language list are you talking about?
<xst> _kaan: Actually two: 1) System Settings -> Regional -> Add language   and 2) the installed locales (I no longer no how to install new locales)
<_kaan> xst: maybe you need the translations too
<_kaan> xst: try apt-cache search for language-pack-kde
<xst> _kaan: But locales shouldn't be window manager dependant. So this whouldn't fix my locales problem
<_kaan> xst: well there are also just language-pack packages too
<_kaan> xst: search around for the languages you need and install the related packages
<xst> _kaan: Hmm, ok. Thanks
<xst> (it seems that the language-packed worked)
<_kaan> cool ^_^
<bachstudies> hi everyone...Does anyone know if there is an easy way to uninstall the ubuntu-desktop meta package from Kubuntu? I think that removing the ubuntu-desktop would only remove that and not the actual files.
<zorglu1> i wish the package removal was easier
<zorglu1> but apparetnly to remove installed stuff is hard on computer :)
<zorglu1> pseudo trolling in a unhelpfull manner :)
<_kaan> what exactly do you want to remove? you want to get rid of all the gnome-desktop stuff?
<RobNyc> how do I install kde themes?
<gnomefreak> kde-look.org?
<RobNyc> it doesnt explain how
<RobNyc> for ex. http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=41555 this 1
<sbriscoe> anybody have trouble with flash on firefox? i run the install and it completes successfully, but firefox still tries to install the plugin like nothing happened
<gnomefreak> RobNyc: download itthan open your themes menu in the menu and click install?
<RobNyc> let me try thanks
<gnomefreak> not ok kde atm so hard to pin point where everything is
<RobNyc> gnomefreak, itthan ?
<bachstudies> _kaan: I have Kubuntu as my base and want to remove any ubuntu-desktop stuff that I installed temporarily.
<gnomefreak> it than
<gnomefreak> sorry
<RobNyc> gnomefreak, from where
<gnomefreak> bachstudies: sudo apt-get remove libgtk     << iirc
<gnomefreak> RobNyc: the menu i cant remember off hand but in the control center i think
<RobNyc> never heard of that
<bachstudies> gnomefreak: sorry I don't quite understand!
<gnomefreak> ok give me a few ill brb boot kde
<bachstudies> sure
<gnomefreak> bachstudies: libgtk is the base for all ubuntu/xubuntu stuff you remove it and it will remove all of the stuff kind of like libqt3-mt is for kubuntu
<gnomefreak> brb
<Raito> >	Help! I am compiling a program from source, (HuGo) There is no ./configure so I went right ahead and typed 'make' This is the error output http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16790
<sensei> install sdl
<Raito> sensei: What is sdl, and which one do I want? What package >_>
<sensei> libsdl1.2-dev probably
<sensei> SDL is Simple Directmedia Layer.. graphics library
<arso> sensei
<arso> i need help please
<arso> with the partitioning
<gnomefreak> ok im in there give me 2 secs
<sensei> arso: If you expect me to read any backlogs or start guessing your issue, you're wrong
<arso> backogs?
<sensei> backlog.. scroll up and read what you've said earlier
<arso> but i dont understand wat to do :(
<sensei> State your problem
<arso> i need to partition unpartitioned space into a ext3 partition
<gnomefreak> i cant find it now :(
<sensei> arso: install qtparted
<sensei> It's point-and-click
<arso> from the live cd?
<sensei> Doesn' the installer run qtparted?
<sensei> *can't remember even though I installed it for the first time last night*
<gnomefreak> it runs parted wich is what qtparted is based on
<gnomefreak> iirc
<arso> so now
<arso> i have my live cd in
<arso> wat do i do
<sensei> reboot
<sensei> And enjoy
<arso> ?
<arso> wheres the part where i partition?
<sensei> Do you see someting linuxish infront of you ?
<arso> i AM in linux?
<sensei> arso: Just boot the live cd, click the install icon on the desktop, and you'll see
<sensei> It's easy
<arso> so i'll have to pretend that iam installing it agin, and from there make the partitions?
<sensei> Again?
<arso> i already installed it permamently
<arso> and have the root ext3 partition
<arso> but my other old windows partitions are ntfs
<sensei> haha man.. you're a classic already :)
<arso> lol
<arso> old problems huh
<sensei> Screw the live cd, boot as normal, install qtparted, and take it from there
<arso> umm do i get qtparted from adept?
<sensei> Most likely, yea
<sensei> Haven't used adept myself..
<arso> oh ok
<arso> hmm not getting any results from adept
<arso> ok found one
<arso> installing
<arso> ok done
<arso> so how do i run it
<arso> alt f2 , qtparted?
<sensei> Won't hurt to tr
<sensei> y
<arso> ya
<arso> i get a msg
<arso> no device found,maybe ur not using root user
<arso> how do i 'use' root user
<sensei> kdesu qtparted
<arso> that did it
<arso> hmm
<arso> it only creates ext2,fat32,fat16 and linux swipe
<arso> wat about ext3??
<sensei> Go with ext2, you can convert it later
<arso> without data lo0ss?
<sensei> Or just blank it and then run mkfs.ext3 from a console
<sensei> The data will be lost no matter
<arso> blank it? its unpartitioned data
<arso> i need to create this unpartitioned data into ext3
<sensei> It already IS partitioned?
<arso> noo
<arso> its unpartitioned
<sensei> So it's blank free space?
<arso> yes
<arso> should we make it ext2 then use mkfs.ext3
<sensei> That sounds like overkill.. just use mkfs.ext3
<arso> ok
<sensei> Skip qtparted.. I was under the impression that you had to partition the disk
<arso> how do i select the hard disk, i have 3 hardidsks
<arso> ya partition unpartitioned space ina disk that has 2 other partitions
<sensei> Get your terminology straight
<arso> sorry , newbie :S
<arso> so i hope u understand wat i need now?
<arso> the unpartitioned space is on hdD
<sensei> If you have free and blank space as in no fs on it.. and you want to keep the size etc.. just use mkfs.ext3
<arso> ok
<sensei> Ok.. so do fdisk -l /dev/hdd
<arso> ok did that
<arso> now from here?
<sensei> Erm, you skiped the  I suppose :)
<sensei> 
<arso> no
<arso> i copy pasted
<sensei> Ok.. are you in a terminal?
<arso> yes
<arso> with the result from "fdisk -l /dev/hdd"
<sensei> sudo fdisk -l /dev/hdd
<arso> ok i am there
<sensei> What does it say?
<arso> can i paste here?
<arso>    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<arso> /dev/hdd1               2        1181     9478350    f  W95 Ext'd (LBA)
<arso> /dev/hdd2   *        1182        4865    29591730   83  Linux
<arso> /dev/hdd5            1022        1181     1285168+  82  Linux swap / Solaris
<sensei> That's it?
<arso> yes
<sensei> Where's the blank space?
<arso> umm hdd1?
<sensei> OK.. heh go for it then.. mkfs.ext3 /dev/hda1
<arso> its a 40gb theres a 29gb root 1.5gb swap and the rest is free,
<sensei> sudo mkfs.ext3 /dev/hda1
<arso> omg
<arso> dude
<arso> hdD not A
<sensei> Yeah, just replace.. never mind :)
<Raito> Does anyone know what this error is (I am compiling a program from source) > http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16793
<arso> zomg
<jofko> i made it, just install my ATI Radeon x600 :)
<arso> u sound proud :)
<jofko> im
<sensei> Congrats jofko
<arso> mke2fs 1.38 (30-Jun-2005)
<arso> /dev/hdd1: Invalid argument passed to ext2 library while setting up superblock
<sensei> Raito: Actually, that looks like a programming err
<jerry> hi
<arso> sensei:  thats wat i get when i try mkfs
<BoSJo> All: Hi was installing via Adept, Adept hwas hanging for a looooong time so had to kill it. Now i cant use it to un or install anymore. Someother other application is using the database, please quit the other program first
<sensei> arso: hmkay
<sensei> arso: Try mkfs.ext2 /dev/hdd1 then
<Raito> dang, everyone says its bad code T_T
<arso> ok
<arso> umm access denied
<arso> i'll add a sudo
<sensei> That was implied :)
<arso> mke2fs 1.38 (30-Jun-2005)
<arso> /dev/hdd1: Invalid argument passed to ext2 library while setting up superblock
<arso> same error
<Raito> You know I am thinking of switching to Debian, then I won't have all these problems with compiling >_>
<arso> wats the difference between ext2 and 3 anyway, major?
<sensei> arso: ext3 is a journaling filesystem
<sensei> It keeps track of changes and is more resistent at crashes
<sensei> Raito: That error will appear no matter where you try to compile it
<arso> so u dont recommend ext2
<Raito> sensei: debian has a package for it >_>
<sensei> Raito: The only thing you could do is try another compiler, even though it's not likely to do any good since few or no compilers "support" double declaration
<sensei> arso: Not really
<arso> sensei:  so how are we gonna do it ext3?
<sensei> Actually, I don't know what's causing that..
<arso> hmm
<sensei> arso: Try qtparted again, and create an ext2 partition
<arso> ok
<sensei> There's something about writing at the first few cylinders of a disk and shite like that that I've forgotten now
<sensei> Then it's a slim thing to convert from ext2 to 3
<arso> ok then good
<arso> i am partitioning now
<arso> or watever the right terminology is :P
<sensei> Formating
<arso> i see
<arso> ok done
<sensei> Try and mount it, see if it works
<arso> "only root can mount, check its plugged in"
<arso> how do i 'sign in'as root
<sensei> still sudo
<arso> umm when i tried to mount i did  it graphically
<arso> wats the command please?
<arso> its hdd6 that i want to mount
<sensei> sudo mkdir /test
<sensei> sudo mount -t ext2 /dev/hdd1 /test
<sensei> Ah, replace 1 with 6 then
<arso> hmm nothing happenedd and when i try to open it same error from before
<arso> only root can mount
<sensei> sudo
<arso> should we try to make it ext3 first?
<sensei> No
<RobNyc> how can i install this http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=41555
<sensei> arso: You forgot the sudo, didn't you?
<arso> no
<arso> " sudo mount -t ext2 /dev/hdd6 /test"
<arso> right?
<sensei> Yes
<sensei> That said 'only root can..' ?
<arso> mount: mount point /test does not exist
<sensei> 01:19 < sensei> sudo mkdir /test
<arso> ok?
<sensei> Now try the other command again
<arso> WE are in :D:D
<arso> ur da man ;)
<sensei> So, it's ext2 and mounts OK.. now unmount it
<sensei> sudo umount /dev/hdd1
<arso> 6
<arso> ok
<arso> ok done
<arso> its unmounted
<sensei> tune2fs -j /dev/hdd1
<sensei> sudo first as usual
<arso> and replace 1 with 6
<sensei> Yes
<sensei> Old habits die hard :)
<edison> hi everyone, can enyone help me
<arso> ok done, now its ext3?
<edison> i have a sound problem
<sensei> arso: Try and mount it with: sudo mount -t ext3 /dev/hdd6 /test
<edison> a few days ago i had sound now i dont, what could be the problem?
<arso> ya i can access it
<sensei> arso: There you go
<arso> its ext3?
<sensei> Yepp
<arso> :D ur good ;)
<arso> hey how can i save this whole log?
<arso> copy paste?
<bioticpro> hey yall, Im looking to make my middle mouse wheel click, be mapped to a keyboard action for all programs, including desktop, how would I do this?
<arso> coz i have 5 more partitions to go lol, gotta free them in windows first, and delete partition
<sensei> arso: You won't have to do all the steps on each disk.. Basically it's just create ext2 in qtparted, and then sudo tune2fs -j /dev/hddWHATEVER
<sensei> The mounting thing in between was just to check that everything had gone as it should
<arso> oh  i see, thank god
<sensei> hehe
<arso> lol
<arso> good
<arso> and wats the command to mount please?
<lin0x> hi. i bought the game X2: The Threat. i've been playing the game for a some time in my windows machine. i'm just wondering if i can play it on linux too.
<sensei> sudo mount -t ext3 /dev/hdd6 /mountpoint
<sensei> Where mountpoint is a directory that you create yourself with: sudo mkdir /mountpoint
<sensei> It can be whatever
<edison> so can anyone help me with my audio prob?? please
<lin0x> any clues?
<sensei> lin0x: Not likely, there's cedega, a windows direct3d emulator
<sensei> But that usually means performance loss
<sensei> And it's far from guaranteed to work
<arso> and u gott\
<arso> gotta pay**
<RawSewage> how do you disable the popup message in Konqueror when an ad is blocked
<lin0x> sensei: i think there is a linux version. just wondering if it is in the same cd.. like unreal tournament 2004.
<arso> sensei:  wast the difference between kdesu and sudo
<sensei> edison: What happens if you try to play a sound?
<sensei> arso: kdesu brings you the dialog.. apart from that, nothing
<edison> i cant heard anything! but i log in my windows sessions and sounds work
<arso>  i see , thanx  a lot for ur help
<TheHighChild> edison: Is it all sounds or specific applications?
<sensei> lin0x: Aah ok, yeah then you'll most likely be able to play it :)
<arso> i really appreciate it
<edison> all sounds
<sensei> arso: Any time
<fiya_werkin> hey guys does anyone use amarok to rip their cds?
<RobNyc> wheres kubuntu theme manager?
<arso> this formatting problem was my last problem after a day of problems
<sensei> edison: Okay.. in a console, try aplay /any/wav/fileyoucanfind
<edison> a few days ago sound worked but now it dosnt
<arso> sensei:  thank u and goodbye, i am going to windows now,bye
<mcrandello> RobNyc: try kcontrol under appearance
<sensei> RobNyc: Try alt+f2 and type kcontrol
<sensei> arso: Have fun :)
<TheHighChild> edison: open up kmix and make sure 'master volume' and 'pcm' are enabled
<RobNyc> mcrandello, sensei and then
<RobNyc> theres no theme manager tho
<sensei> RobNyc: Then stop being lazy and look for more than 2 seconds ;)
<ralph> Hello All!  Can anyone tell me if the Dapper repository would have all the Perl modules?  A developer at work sent me a Perl script and it is asking for the Time:: module.  Can't seem to search for it using Synaptic
<RobNyc> sensei, i've spend 30mins already
<edison> master volume is 100%
<mcrandello> It's not under "appearance and themes"?
<edison> and i try amarok to play a sound and didnt work
<sensei> RobNyc: You've looked at the kcontrol program for 30 minutes and not seen the theme thing?
<RobNyc> exactly
<sensei> edison: Does aplay work?
<edison> no
<sensei> RobNyc: Then you have my condoleances
<edison> a play a movie u mean? or another thing?
<RobNyc> sensei, lol
<sensei> edison: No, a console command.. aplay
<edison> no i havent try
<edison> what do i do?
<mcrandello> RobNyc: not the "system settings" menu item, that's rubbish
<sensei> RobNyc: Appearence & Themes. Click the + sign or w/e icon you may have, then look at the entry second from the bottom in the list and read it out loud three times
<sensei> edison: Open a terminal and type: aplay /path/to/any/wavfile
<edison> nothing
<RobNyc> sensei, styles styles styles
<sensei> edison: No error messages?
<RobNyc> but where is the INSTALL STYLES
<edison> let me try again
<RobNyc> im installing some more kde extra stuff from repository maybe that will do it
<RobNyc> gnome is so easy to theme
<mcrandello> help->about kde
<mcrandello> what version of K you got RobNyc
<edison> i think im not writing the valid path
<RobNyc> 3.5.2 and just did an upgrade to 3.5.3
<sensei> edison: slocate *.wav
<sensei> Just pick any from there and aplay it
<mcrandello> RobNyc: try doing a search in the search bar at the top for "manager"
<johnny3d> has anyone had success getting the java md3 viewer to run?
<m_tadeu> anyone here knows how to deal with SynCE?
<edison> aplay/usr/lib/openoffice/share/gallery/sounds/strom.wav???
<edison> i try this and dosnt work
<mcrandello> if it's not there as the last item then maybe it's in whatever you're about to install :)
<RobNyc> brb
<sensei> First of all, 'doesn't work' is a sucky description... second, remove the ??? and add a space between aplay and the path
<bioticpro> Is it possible to custom map mouse buttons universally in kde?  If so how?
<edison> ok
<edison>  Signed 16 bi t Little Endian, Ratio 11025 Hz, Mono
<sensei> Instead of 'doesn't work'.. are there any error messaes? Does it seem like it's playing, but no sound comes out? Is the sound there but noisy? Etc..
<sensei> edison: Ok, that's better.. Have you ran alsaconf ?
<edison> it says:  Signed 16 bi t Little Endian, Ratio 11025 Hz, Mono
<edison> nope
<sensei> Try it
<sensei> sudo alsaconf
<crimsun> we don't ship alsaconf.
<edison> sorry, is just that my english is not very good, i speak spanish
<sensei> :O ops
<edison> alsaconf? no, havent try it
<sensei> edison: Never mind that, it's not a part of kubuntu apparently
<edison> ok no prob
<crimsun> edison: pastebin ``cat /proc/asound/cards /etc/asound.conf ~/.asoundrc* && amixer''
<sensei> Try turning *Everything* in alsamixer up
<sensei> Even PCM and all of that
<fiya_werkin> do different cd rippers rip faster or slower? Like I'm using kcdcreator now
<edison> i try that but didnt work, and the command u told says:
<edison> 0 [ICH5           ] : ICH4 - Intel ICH5
<edison>                      Intel ICH5 with AD1985 at 0xfebff800, irq 201
<edison> cat: /etc/asound.conf: No existe el fichero  directorio
<edison> cat: /home/edison/.asoundrc*: No existe el fichero  directorio
<fiya_werkin> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<edison> the file or directory dosnt exit
<edison> is the spanish part
<johnny3d> why, when I run certain programs, do i get, 'cannot convert language to en US'?
<eimajenthat> howdy howdy
<eimajenthat> !mp3
<sensei> edison: Check your volumes first
<ubotu> For lots of multimedia issues this page has the useful information you want: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  see also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - Please use free formats: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<sensei> Not just 'master'
<crimsun> edison: I need the output from ``amixer''
<edison> and with that u mean??
<eimajenthat> hi, I'm reading the helpful page ubotu just gave me about restricted formats, and it says how to set them up, but it mostly recommends gstreamer plugins.  Aren't those mostly for Gnome applications?  Are they what I need for Kubuntu?
<crimsun> you need libxine-extracodecs for Amarok by default.
<sensei> edison: Run the command 'amixer' and paste the result in http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<GNULinuxGeek> Hello again all
<eimajenthat> does Amarok use the xine engine?
<GNULinuxGeek> I can't get the Time:: Perl module from the Dapper repository.  Ideas??
<sensei> GNULinuxGeek: cpan it
<GNULinuxGeek> I will give that a shot
<crimsun> eimajenthat: by default, yes
<edison> ok
<edison> done
<crimsun> url?
<johnny3d> error, 'could not change language to en_US'
<eimajenthat> crimsun: same w/ Kaffeine, I think, right?  I searched adept for libxine-extracodecs, and found nothing.  I have universe and PLF in my sources.list, is it elsewhere?
<crimsun> eimajenthat: libxine-extracodecs requires both universe and mulitverse.
<crimsun> multiverse^
<sensei> crimsun: Maybe you can tell me why, no matter for how long I record with arecord, the output file is empty?
<sensei> And I can't get my usb mic to work
<fiya_werkin> how can you verify the quality of an ogg file? is 192kbps ogg good?
<crimsun> fiya_werkin: whatever sounds tolerable for your target audience.
<crimsun> sensei: did you configure Capture correctly?
<sensei> fiya_werkin: 'file' gives you the quality if that's what you meant
<fiya_werkin> crimsun: kind of hard to test it hehe
<eimajenthat> crimsun: cool beans, on a slightly related note, when I do apt-get update, I have 3 GPG errors, no idea how to make them happy.  I'll pastebin them if you don't mind taking a look.
<crimsun> fiya_werkin: your question's not exactly phrased to give an "easy" answer
<fiya_werkin> hm
<fiya_werkin> well i mean how does that compare to an mp3?
<fiya_werkin> 01 - Invisible Man.ogg: Ogg data, Vorbis audio, stereo, 44100 Hz, ~192000 bps, created by: Xiph.Org libVorbis I
<edison> i alredy paste averything, now whats the next step? sensei
<crimsun> edison: you didn't tell us the URL
<sensei> crimsun: Honesly, I don't really know.. I tried alsamixer -c 2 (the usb mic is card 2 in proc asound cards), but it says it has no mixer, which I guess is understandable
<edison> sorry, opps
<edison> lol
<edison> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16796
<crimsun> sensei: card2? You have three sound devices?
<sensei> crimsun: Yeah.. my modem has one, for some reason
<crimsun> sensei: are you using -25.43?
<edison> thats the url
<sensei> crimsun: What do you mean?
<crimsun> sensei: uname -r
<crimsun> edison: ok, second
<sensei> Oh -25
<edison> ok thanks
<edison> thnaks for the help guys
<gnomefreak> he means are you using kernel 2.6.15-25
<crimsun> sensei: and /proc/asound/devices?
<sensei> Just a second, my dns server has decided to go suryp on me
<crimsun> edison: amixer set 'IEC958 Playback AC97-SPSA' 0 && amixer set 'IEC958' off
<edison> and that means??
<sensei> http://northernmost.org/gah.txt
<edison> do i paste that? or something else?
<GNULinuxGeek> <sensei>  Got the module and can't run make.  Tells me make is "not found".  Gues I need to get that from Ubuntu Dapper repository,
<crimsun> edison: that's a command. Paste it exactly.
<edison> done
<sensei> GNULinuxGeek: Most likely, yes :)
<crimsun> edison: now play some music.
<edison> nothing....=(
<sensei> crimsun: That's instead of pastebin http://northernmost.org/gah.txt
<edison> but the weird thing is that in my windows session sounds works
<edison> and i havent change anything
<crimsun> edison: is this a laptop?
<edison> nope, desktop
<crimsun> ok, try: amixer set 'External Amplifier' off
<dfbd> Question: i am dual booting windows and kubutnu on my machine but for some reason i am getting different IP address assigned for each operating system. Is it possible to ge the same IP for both?
<edison> done
<edison> but nothing
<fiya_werkin> with kcdcreator, is it bad to encode more than one file at a time?
<sensei> dfbd: You can edit the lease file and hope for the best, even though ips are strictly in the power of the dhcp server
<fiya_werkin> sensei: couldn't he just set his ip's static?
<sensei> fiya_werkin: If he owns the dhcp server or his ISP supports it, surely
<fiya_werkin> sensei: oh, right, im used to assuming everyone uses a router now :)
<fiya_werkin> dfbd: are you behind a router?
<sensei> You mean a "router" ;)
<fiya_werkin> well, right
<dfbd> no, but i do have a spare router sitting around
<dfbd> should i plug that in
<dfbd> ?
<sensei> That would most likely give you the chance to statically set your internal ips
<fiya_werkin> so you're getting separate ip's from your isp each time?
<dfbd> yes, that is correct
<fiya_werkin> dfbd: well, here's a question, if you're not behind a router, you're not doing port forwarding, why do you need the same ip?
<GNULinuxGeek> <sensei> Got make, and the script doesn't work.  However, it doesn't work the same as it doesn't at the office.
* sensei loves 'doesn't work'
<dfbd> well because for some reason the IP assigned to my kubuntu setup is not allowed in a certain chatsite i visit
<edison> =9
<dfbd> so i am forced to use windows
<edison> =)
<crimsun> edison: ok, try: amixer set 'Line Jack Sense' off && amixer set 'Headphone Jack Sense' off
<crimsun> I bet it's the Line Jack Sense
<sensei> dfbd: Then go with the router, or try fiddling with the lease file if the router thing means additional problems
<fiya_werkin> dfbd: i'd go with the router also, even just for some added security when in windows
<dfbd> can you direct me wher i can find info about the lease file
<edison> dude u r the BESTTTTTTTTTTTT
<dfbd> i m fairly ne wto linux
<edison> now it workssssssssssss
<edison> thankssssssssssssssss
<edison> but my mic sounds at the background
<sensei> dfbd: /var/lib/dcp3/
<dfbd> ok
<sensei> Edit the file corresponding to your external card and change the ip. Make sure to drop the ip first
<crimsun> edison: amixer set 'Mic' off && amixer set 'Mic Boost (+20dB)' off
<edison> amixer set 'Mic' off && amixer set 'Mic Boost (+20dB)' off
<crimsun> edison: yes, in a Konsole, not here on irc.
<edison> man u r rhe BEST
<edison> sorry
<edison> lol
<dfbd> ok thanks let me try that
<edison> thanks for th big help
<edison> but what was he prob??
<edison> the prob?
<crimsun> edison: 'Line Jack Sense'
<crimsun> edison: pastebin your lspci -nv, and I'll blacklist your entry for the next kernel.
<edison> ohhhhhhhhh..... =)
<edison> ehhh what??
<edison> didnt get that one
<crimsun> ``lspci -nv''
<edison> what do i have to do?
<crimsun> paste the output onto http://pastebin.ca
<edison> and whats that for??
<sensei> crimsun: Did you have an idea on my issue?
<crimsun> sensei: I'm not good at multitasking. Please be patient.
<crimsun> edison: I need the URL
<sensei> Absolutely
<edison> is done, i alredy paste the result
<edison> http://pastebin.ca/75275
<crimsun> edison: what is what for?
<driz> questio, would a normal Ubuntu ISO be able to work with a tablet PC?
<edison> the pastebin thing i did a few moment ago
<crimsun> edison: I need the 401 value for the kernel
<edison> the what?
<edison> lspci -nv????
<crimsun> edison: that output has the value I need
<sensei> edison: You're being hijacked ;)
<edison> WHAT????
<sensei> Hehe just kidding
<edison> ufffffff
<edison> lol
<sensei> Gotcha ;)
<edison> lol
<edison> what do u need?
<crimsun> edison: now, ``tail -2 /proc/asound/oss/sndstat''
<edison> Mixers:
<edison> 0: Analog Devices AD1985
<chrisn> Wondering if anyone knows how to get Konqueror to display website fonts correctly (I have installed the MS corefonts already).  It works in firefox.
<edison> what else do u need?
<crimsun> that's all, thanks.
<edison> no, thank u very much for the help
<edison> what is this for: tail -2 /proc/asound/oss/sndstat???
<crimsun> I needed the codec.
* sensei is assuming crimsun is a dev?
<crimsun> sensei: yes.
<edison> =)
<chrisn> Wondering if anyone knows how to get Konqueror to display website fonts correctly (I have installed the MS corefonts already).  It works in firefox.
<edison> well guys thanks again for the help! crimsun u rock and sensei thank u too
<edison> cya next time i hope
<sensei> Glad he could help :)
<edison> lol
<tobberoth_> Is there any good program to convert .flac to .mp3 for KDE?
<edison> =)
<crimsun> edison: I'll need your real name to credit you in the changelog
<crimsun> edison: & e-mail address
<crimsun> edison: send in private if you feel uncomfortable doing it publicly
<edison> ejem2005@gmail.com
<crimsun> err, you're not identified, so I suppose public will have to suffice
<edison_> well guys got to go, cya
<pussfeller> does beagled have probs with indexing usb drives?
<qalimas> I've got everything working fine on my laptop with the latest KDE everything, I've got everything setup the way I want and everything.. so now I'm bored, what kind of sites can I go to to get some ideas of things to play around with (but not break anything, I do need the laptop to work :P)
<CheeseBurgerMan> I ususally go to kde-look.org or just surf around the the control center.
<CheeseBurgerMan> also kde-apps.org
<fiya_werkin> !firefox
<ubotu> firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins
<qalimas> Cheseburgerman: I've done all that already xd
<sensei> qalimas: Learn a language?
<qalimas> ive learned php and a bit of python, but i want to wait until college, right now my patience is short with learning to drive XD
<KinGetana> Hi, i was wondering, how can i get the quality information of the music and videofiles? such as avis and vobs etc. mediaplayer was great in winXP, but i doubt if it'll work on dapper.. ?
<KinGetana> any mediainfo, i meant to say
<crimsun> sensei: I'm in a phone conf; I'll read the paste soon
<sensei> Why wait until college? Free points rocks. Anyways, you could always start doing some work :) Like translating software or whatever
<sensei> crimsun: Okay, no problems :)
<KinGetana> -any, sorry, weird typos takin' over
<jolmash> hello all, can someone help me on configure php5 as cgi in apache2? please! I have php4 as module
<fiya_werkin> KinGetana: for my oggs if i type 'file <filename>' it shows the bitrate and whatnot
<Loth77> Hello everybody :)
<sensei> KinGetana: What kind of info ?
<KinGetana> bitrates and such
<Loth77> i'm gonna try to install XGL on my Kubuntu... has anybody done that with success...?
<sensei> KinGetana: 'file' shows a little, and mplayer shows the rest
<KinGetana> fiya_werkin: shoul i type that in console or commandpanel?
<OOD> i've tried multiple times and failed every time
<fiya_werkin> KinGetana: try it in a console
<jolmash> I found this tutorial -> http://www.howtoforge.com/apache2_with_php5_and_php4: I followed only the part where php4 is configured to run as cgi, but I configure php5, but it doesn't work
<Loth77> should i give up before making a mess...?
<KinGetana> thanks alot, much appriciated :)
<KinGetana> -typos, as always ;)
<fiya_werkin> KinGetana: try just holding your mouse over a file in konquerer
<fiya_werkin> you get a popup with the same info it seems
<OOD> Loth77: xgl is experimental software, but if you know how to reverse the potential damage you can make tryiing to install then go ahead
<sensei> OOD: Have I lost a line, or did you just type in the wrong window?
<fiya_werkin> nm, that doesn't show bitrate
<fiya_werkin> file does
<KinGetana> hmm, i'll try each, and see what's the most accurad :)
<Loth77> yes... i know how to go back.... i have just done an image of my Kubuntu partition ;)
<Loth77> ready to restore it :)
<OOD> that's even better ;)
<OOD> don't get your hopes up though, chances are it won't work
<fiya_werkin> KinGetana: you can use wildcards too, like type "file *.ogg"
<Loth77> i don't know what guide follow.... there are so many... i had success already once with Ubuntu and gnome... but i don't like gnome
<Loth77> anyway... the cube was great and smooth... system was super fast
<sensei> fiya_werkin: Are you sure bitrate shows up for videos with 'file'? I have no chance of testing it myself atm :/
<Loth77> but gnome.... :(
<KinGetana> i'll get the mplayer at least, can that be loaded via sudo apt-get install?
<OOD> Loth77: check out compiz.net , there's a bunch of ways to install xgl
<jolmash> please, some guide to configure php5 as cgi?
<sensei> KinGetana: yes
<Loth77> oki
<sensei> jolmash: You could try another channel.. #apache perhaps ?
<jolmash> ok, thanks
<ubuntu> umm..do you know where i could get help with kubuntu?
<sabaal> Hello everyone.
<sensei> It doesn't necessarely have to be kubuntu specific
<jolmash> sensei: thanks
<sensei> np
<fiya_werkin> sensei: not positive if it does for vids
<OOD> ubuntu: right here :D
<fiya_werkin> sensei: would think it does, one way to find out :)
<sabaal> ubuntu: Thi sis the place. ;)
<ubuntu> how do you change the resolution of the monitor?
<KinGetana> sensei and all the others, a big thanks to all of you o/ i'll go now and test what works best
<OOD> kmenu->system settings->display
<sensei> Have fun KinGetana
<KinGetana> u bet :D
<sabaal> Alright, I'm getting some browser complaints about PHP and MySQL. Before I  go into it further, is it common that these don't work?
<sabaal> Seems like I have all the tough questions. Whenever I ask one, it gets all quiet in here. :P
<sensei> sabaal: Depends on who's installing and setting it up :)
<sabaal> sensei: I don't really have any idea what PHP or MySQL are. Let me find an example of the problem...
<sensei> PHP is a scripting language for the web, and MySQL is a database
<sabaal> Ah, well, that's simple. :P
<sensei> I'm curious about why your browser would complain about that :) That's transparent to the browser
<sabaal> Anyway, when I try to access http://www.irrforge.org/ from any browser, it gives me...
<sabaal> "MySQL functions missing, have you compiled PHP with the --with-mysql option?"
<fiya_werkin> that's a problem on their end
<OOD> yea
<OOD> you're fine :)
<sabaal> Well, I would've thought so too, but that's not the only site that's giving me grief.
<sensei> Sysadmins suck ;)
<fiya_werkin> google even has a cache of that error
<fiya_werkin> it's definately not you :)
<ubuntu> help, i am stuck on 640x480 and the display button resolution thing wont move to the right
<sabaal> Oh, well, that makes me feel better.
<fiya_werkin> well, it's "you" in the fact that you have bad luck in choosing sites to visit :)
<sabaal> ubuntu: How awkward. You might need to alter your x11 config file.
<sensei> ubuntu: Ouch, what driver are you using? And what graphics card have you got?
<ubuntu> I just got a livecd in the mail T_T
<sabaal> fiya_werkin: I guess that leaves me out of luck, because the two places that are giving me this crap are the places I'm looking for a particular tutorial. :P
<fiya_werkin> hope it's not a tutorial on running web servers
<ubuntu> NVIDIA GeForce4 MX Graphics. How do I change the x11 config file?
<sensei> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your monitor, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<sabaal> No, no. I would probably drown in the irony of it if it were.
<sabaal> I don't suppose anyone here has experience with orthogonal rendering in Irrlight?
<eimajenthat> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<sabaal> Yeah, I didn't think so. :P
<OOD> lol
<sabaal> Well, back to guesswork. Thanks for the confirmation of my own competence.
<eimajenthat> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16801
<eimajenthat> how do I make the GPGs not be mad at me?
<sabaal> I'm just a little irritated that I installed about 30MB of stuff with "PHP" and "SQL" in its name before I thought to come here. :P
<sensei> hehe
<sensei> lol
<sensei> sry
<fiya_werkin> sensei
<fiya_werkin> if you did it via apt, look for a tool called debfoster, it's made my life _much_ easier
<fiya_werkin> er, sorry wrong person, sabaal i meant
<fiya_werkin> sabaal: lets you uninstall packages and groups of packages that you've installed, its nice when playign the guessing game :)
<KinGetana> hmm.. should the mpalyer be found with katapult after the get install- prosess?
<eimajenthat> fiya_werkin: what's it do?
<fito> im trying to compile somthing and i get this error: configure: error: Qt (>= Qt 3.2 and < 4.0) (headers and libra  ries) not found. Please check your installation i already installed buil-essential...
<sabaal> fiya_werkin: Sounds useful. Thanks for the tip. :D
<fiya_werkin> !debfoster
<ubotu> debfoster is a command to weed unnecessary .deb packages. See http://www.fruit.eu.org/debfoster/
<eimajenthat> sweet
<KinGetana> --player, damn it.. typo is murder
<OOD> fito: you need qt dev files
<eimajenthat> !katapult
<ubotu> katapult is the new application launcher for KDE, to be used with applications, bookmarks, and Amarok playlists. Once you have installed, hit Alt+f2 -> katapult, then hit Alt+Space, and type what you want.
<sabaal> KinGetana: I've always had to restart Katapult before it picks up new apps.
<sabaal> Oh, wow! I never knew about Alt+F2.
<fiya_werkin> im not sure if aptitude will uninstall things you install with apt-get group wise, that's why i like debfoster
<element> anyone here have experience with 64bit kubuntu?  I'm considering it as my next OS (I'm becoming an ex-windoze user)
<fiya_werkin> i'm still not used to typing aptitude, i do apt-get all the time
<eimajenthat> katapult is creepy
<sabaal> How so?
<OOD> katapult's awesome
<OOD> i use it all the time
<element> anyone?
<sabaal> element: Sorry. I don't even know what the difference is. :P
<sensei> Eh.. katapult sounds very overkill to me
<OOD> element: if you're not familiar with linux i'd recomend you go 32-bit first
<eimajenthat> I dunno, it's just odd.  Not sure I see the advantage of katapult over ALT+F2
<eimajenthat> nifty graphics, though
<sensei> But I'm sure it has some nifty features I don't know of
<element> OOD, I've been a linux users for years, but mainly just on the server level
<sabaal> It works as a quick calculator. :D
<element> OOD, I used to run Gentoo on my system too
<CheeseBurgerMan> eimajenthat: Does Alt+F2 do bookmarks, calc, and amarok library? ;)
<fito> aww man, more dev files...eew. oh well, of to more downloading
<OOD> well then i'd say go ahead
<element> are there enough drivers for it? any major problems with it?
<OOD> 64-bit has some problems that are hard to work out for first users, like installing flash or getting wine to run and things like that
<sensei> But why won't katapult run all programs?
<eimajenthat> CheeseBurgerMan: that much efficiency hurts my brain
<CheeseBurgerMan> lol
<sensei> Nah, I'll stay away from it
<larson9999> element: from what i've heard the support for 64 isn't so good.
<element> I'll go 32bit then first
<sabaal> sensei: Because it's designed to interpret things casually. It figures out what you want, even if it's not exactly the same as what you type.
<larson9999> OOD: someone just told me there wasn't flash for 64-bit linux.  is there?
<sabaal> sensei: And if there were too many options on its list, it would go crazy.
<OOD> there aren't a lot of programs in the repository for 64-bit so you'd have to compile it on your own
<sabaal> sensei: I'm assuming you can add more, but I've never tried.
<sensei> Ah, hm.. heh I usually know what I want when I start typing :) Not for me then
<OOD> lasron9999: no there isn't
<element> how is dual monitors for kubuntu?
<sabaal> Fair enough.
<element> is it easy to setup?
<DaSkreech> n8?
<eimajenthat> larson9999: that's right, but there's some open source flash-replacements, they're kinda experimental
<CheeseBurgerMan> larson9999: I have flash on my amd64. Flock automagically installed it. :)
<eimajenthat> but at least they exist
<OOD> larson9999: you'd have to install 32-bit firefox to use flash, and 32-bit firefox isn't in the repository, so this would be a problem for first time users
<eimajenthat> gflash or something linuxy like that
<OOD> gnash
<element> anyone know?
<eimajenthat> ginfc, maybe (ginfc is not a flash clone), something goofy like that
<eimajenthat> linux people and their names...
<OOD> gnash is one of them (if there is more than one)
<sensei> Those names is only funny if they sound nice or actually is a word
<sensei> like Wine
<eimajenthat> OOD: I think there are a couple
<eimajenthat> but some are abandoned
<element> when is the next version of kubuntu expected to be released?
<OOD> october
<Loth77> ehm.....
<eimajenthat> about 5 months, right?
<element> OOD, and what about dual monitor support...how good is it?
<Loth77> xgl.... on my Kubuntu....
<sensei> crimsun: I'm off to bed, I'll catch you up on that at some later point, it's not all that urgent :)
<Loth77> is WORKING :D
<eimajenthat> ubuntu releases on a 6 month cycle
<OOD> element: i haven't had any experience with dual monitors (should try it out sometime) but from what understand it's no better than it is elsewhere
<sabaal> I've heard about XGL, but I have no idea what it does.
<element> hmmm ok
<element> I have dual 20" monitors here :P
<OOD> so i'd expect some tweaking to be done to acheive it
<eimajenthat> element, I had a dual monitor set up on Mepis for a while (which is based on Dapper)
<OOD> Loth77: o.0 plz tell me how!!!!!!
<eimajenthat> it was serviceable
<element> ok cool then
<element> serviceable?
<Loth77> easy as never....
<eimajenthat> I mean it worked
<Loth77> i used the automnatic package
<element> ok
<OOD> link for it?
<OOD> i tried something like that but it didnt work
<eimajenthat> it wasn't super-duperbetter-than-sex awesome
<eimajenthat> but it worked
<Loth77> can i post link here?
<OOD> don't see why not
<Loth77> http://www.compiz.net/viewtopic.php?id=689
<eimajenthat> iirc, it used Nvidia TwinView, and I had to edit the xorg.conf
<OOD> aww damm, this is the one i tried, and it didn't work :(
<eimajenthat> but I had it setup like a really long desktop
<Loth77> with these 3 sources in my sources list to have all packages required up to date :
<element> hmm ok
<Loth77> deb http://www.beerorkid.com/compiz/ dapper main
<Loth77> deb http://xgl.compiz.info/ dapper main
<Loth77> deb-src http://xgl.compiz.info/ dapper main
<OOD> well this is a fresh install so... *tries*
<Loth77> i tried that 2 days ago and it didn't worked... i had a messy Ubuntu with Kde on it... now i have a quite clean Kubuntu and it works:)
<Loth77> wow.... but why i can't move windows under the bottom line??
<eimajenthat> how do I vanish/banish these errors from apt? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16801
<fito> is this the name for the package containing the qt dev files ? : libqt4-dev
<OOD> eh i'm not gonna bother trying, i'll wait t'ill it's better supported
<Loth77> oki :)
<Loth77> it is very nice...
<Loth77> try kororaa maybe if you wanna see it :)
<angasule> !restricted_formats
<ubotu> I know nothing about restricted_formats
<angasule> !mp3
<ubotu> For lots of multimedia issues this page has the useful information you want: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  see also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - Please use free formats: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<asdfasd> I was wondering what is paste.ubuntu-nl.org? Is it a help thing?
<eimajenthat> angasule: if you're trying to install support for that stuff, there's a tool that does it real easy
<r0xz> asdfasd: yeah, it's for pasting multiple text lines
<OOD> fito: yes i beleive that's it
<angasule> eimajenthat: I don't really like those tools, thanks, I just want some links for a friend
<eimajenthat> angasule: enjoy
<angasule> I will, as soon as I get the CD, it's been over a month since it shipped :/
<ryanakca> w00t! I finally received my cds threw shipit.... AND I get a convertee.... my computer teacher....
<Loth77> it is funny to spin the cube :D
<ryanakca> heh.... fish:/// is awesome.... just discovered it... super usefull :)
<baris_> hi does anyone know a way to redirect an already running console apps output to some other console?
<blankb> baris_: its too late now but look into 'screen'
<baris_> blankb: thanks
<ryanakca> baris_: dunno.... but if you restart it now..... go "command whatever > file" and on console 2, go "cat file"
<ryanakca> screen is cool too
<baris_> yeah I started something on the server on tty2 already... and now I am remotely connected to the machine so I want to grab it back to pts1 :)
<driz> Hello
<baris_> hi driz
<driz> hey baris_ your the only one hear
<root__> my 2 software raid partitions refuse to work , can someone help me
<ryanakca> anybody had trouble with fglrx + GL recently? It used to be fixable by downloading /usr/lib/libGL.so.1.2 from the forums.... but it doesn't seem to work.... fglrxinfo gives me ouput about mesa and not ATI/Radeon
<root__> ryanakca: reconfigure xserver
<root__> anyone experienced with software raid?
<ryanakca> been there done that... several times, picking different options... I can pastebin xorg.conf if you wish :)
<root__> ryanakca: show me
<ryanakca> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<ryanakca> root__: http://pastebin.ca/75343
<root__> ryanakca: looks good to me
<ryanakca> :)
<ryanakca> methinks its a problem with fglrx...
<NickGarvey> I broke my computer with fglrx
<ryanakca> heh....
<ryanakca> fun :)
<ryanakca> how?
<NickGarvey> installed it, didn't work
<root__> fglrx fried my digital out
<ryanakca> ok... and how did it "break" your computer?
<NickGarvey> root__: don't be root!
<NickGarvey> ryanakca: x wouldn't load
<ryanakca> fried digital out?
<NickGarvey> ryanakca: didn't know how to get rid of it at the time
<root__> yup
<OOD> o.0
<ryanakca> oh.... it didn't break it.... just that X didn't work.... phew
<ryanakca> you scared me there
<root__> NickGarvey: im trying to get it fixed , but i dont know how to fix software raid
<root__> i installed the ati control pannel
<root__> i started it up , the screen went blank , and my digital out was gone
<ryanakca> digital?
<OOD> you mean dvi  out?
* ryanakca doesn't know very much about video cards...
<root__> yeah dvi
<root__> soooo , can anyone fix broken software raid?
<ryanakca> NETSPLIT!
<root__> whats netslit?
<OOD> really, it doesn't work anymore?
<ryanakca> !netsplit
<ubotu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<Healot> !banana
<ubotu> I know nothing about banana
<driz> www.linuxreality.com really good podcast for the new linux user
<driz> one of you guys who can should make the bot remember it
<driz> for newbies
<driz> i love it
<root__> i cant believe no one uses software raid
<Healot> root__: yeah, but I can't believe that someone here logged on as "root" :)
<root__> yeah ,i want to get hacked
<Healot> potentially...
<ryanakca> ok, how do you upgrade to a 686 kernel from 386 kernel? "sudo aptitude install fglrx-kernel-2.6.15-25-686 linux-image-2.6.15-25-686 linux-686 linux-restricted-modules-686 linux-restricted-modules-2.6.15-25-686"?
<Hobbsee> ryanakca: that works
<ryanakca> kk, ty
<Hobbsee> ryanakca: some of thos epackages will automatically bring in others, but yeah
<ryanakca> kk, and reboot I assume :)
<Hobbsee> yep
<Hobbsee> ryanakca: you're on the forums usually?
<ryanakca> Wow....  Get:2 http://security.ubuntu.com dapper-security/main linux-image-2.6.15-25-686 2.6.15-25.43 [22.4MB] 
<Hobbsee> hi rob
<Hobbsee> hehe yep
<ryanakca> From time to time.... why?
<root__> im logged in as root because i dont have a user account because the partition i have /home on doesnt mount
<NickGarvey> /home doesn't store your user accounts
<NickGarvey> /etc/passwd does
<ryanakca> set home to /usr/foo
<root__> ok , i dont have that wither
<ryanakca> ...
<Hobbsee> ryanakca: just thought i recognised teh nick P
<ryanakca> how can you not have /usr or /etc...
<Hobbsee> ryanakca: home should be set at /home, surely?
<root__> i dont know
<ryanakca> yes.... but he can't get /home to mount.... but, in the meanwhile, its better than logging in as root...
<ryanakca> wait.... that doesn't make sense...
<ryanakca> root__: did your /home mount before?
<crimsun> ryanakca: regarding your earlier question, ``aptitude install linux-686'' does all the work.
<root__> no , its a fresh install ,
<root__> like 10th install today
<ryanakca> Hobbsee: I randomly pop up here and there every now and then and answer a few questions.... package a package here and there for REVU.... translate stuff in rosetta... little random things :)
<thompa> compiz is working great only that log off goes to blank screen
<ryanakca> root__: ok, well, your normal user must work, so use it...
<Hobbsee> ryanakca: nice :)
<Hobbsee> root__: can you type mount, and paste it to pastebin.ca please?
<ryanakca> only way to get root to work is "sudo passwd" from a normal user account...
<ryanakca> so....
<root__> ryanakca: it only works in command mode
<thompa> temperature is way down on this mobile which seems good
<Hobbsee> and /etc/ftab maybe
<ryanakca> root__: what? the root username?
<root__> ryanakca: no , my user account only work in command mode
<ryanakca> ah.... so its an X problem as well?
<root__> yes
<ryanakca> tried "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" ?
<root__> becuse the right partitions arent there
<ryanakca> like /usr
<ryanakca> methinks.... wich doesnt make sense
<ryanakca> nevermind
<ryanakca> or no... "[22:38]  <root__> ok , i dont have that wither".... don't have /usr?
<root__> ryanakca: actually i do have the user folder ,
<root__> ryanakca: /usr
<ryanakca> thought so... :)
<root__> but , my /home /swap partitions do not mount
<ryanakca> what about running "sudo mount /home"?
<ryanakca> will that make it mount... I know it doesn't mount at boot...
<root__> ryanakca: but root , which is also raid0 , mounts
<root__> ryanakca: i did set it up fine on the x64 , just went back to x32 and its giving me damn headache
<ryanakca> wait... are you using the same install cd?
<test258323> x64 CDs don't work on x32, I think
<ryanakca> for x64 & x32?
<test258323> There are two different files to try on the Kubuntu download page
<root__> ryanakca: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16808
<ryanakca> I dont think so either.... different processors... nope
<ryanakca> root__: you using the same cd to install on the x64 & x32 ?
<ryanakca> if you are, that's probably why :)
<test258323> it says
<test258323> mount: wrong fs type
<test258323> I'll bet he's using the x64 CD on the x32
<root__> ryanakca: i mean i have a amd64 , i used the kubuntu x64 for a while , but i secided to go back to 32bit cause i couldnt get a buch of stuff to work ,  but when i was using the x64 kubuntu the software raid worked well
<ryanakca> kk, that's great... but.... did you use the same install cd for x64 & x32?
<test258323> yes or no would be nice
<root__> no , i have the 32bit kubuntu cd and 64bit cd
<ryanakca> kk, good.... that saves some trouble...
<test1337> and are they both x86 machines?
<test1337> That is, was the x64 an AMD machine?
<root__> only one computer
<test1337> Right, so do you have an AMD binary for the x32?
<test1337> Or an x86?
<root__> ur confusing me
<giraffe2352> Yeah, it's confusing.
<giraffe2352> x86 is a processor type
<root__> i have the 32bit install cd , and 64bit install cd
<giraffe2352> Intel makes x86
<giraffe2352> AMD makes Athlon64, Opteron, Xeon, etc.
<giraffe2352> You need to make sure you've got an install CD suited to your chip type.
<root__> well , i dont have intell cpu , so i didnt download the kubuntu for intel cpus
<krlos> http://www.intel.com/products/processor/xeon/index.htm <- Xeon is made by Intel
<giraffe2352> And I'm just trying to rule out the possibility that you're using the CD for the wrong chip type.
<giraffe2352> Oh, sorry then.
<Healot> Xeon by Intel
<krlos> :p just in case
<giraffe2352> Thanks.
<Healot> Sounds like Zion
<krlos> yep, Matrix fans probably work in Intel LOL
<root__> it installs good , my kernel is good , for amd , jus the software raid doesnt work like it should
<moparisthebest> when I run a shell script, it doesnt run in the directory it is sitting in, any ideas why or how to fix it?
<giraffe2352> Perhaps it is running in the default directory instead
<moparisthebest> probably, but why?
<krlos> hey, how bad is the incompatibility (i speak spanish) when u have an AMD with i386 programs?
<moparisthebest> its compatible
<moparisthebest> 100% from what I have used
<tssd> hello everyone
<tssd> its a beautiful day today huh.
<ryanakca> root__: run "sudo fdisk -l" & "df -l" & pastebin output please
<root__> krlos: u mean amd64?
<krlos> moparisthebest: oh, thx, but u cant say the same twith 32 and 64 bits architectures, do u?
<giraffe2352> hey Mopar
<giraffe2352> try typing your command with ,/ at the beginning
<giraffe2352> and see if it runs where you want it to
<giraffe2352> if so, that's the problem
<moparisthebest> well krlos 32 bit programs run fine on 64 bit processors
<krlos> wow ,/ <-? let me see that LOL
<tssd> can anyone help me with my printer setup Xerox Phaser 3116?
<moparisthebest> but i dont think it works the other way
<krlos> moparisthebest: uhmmmm,,,,,
<giraffe2352> well, might be the problem
<moparisthebest> giraffe2352, it works if i do that, but Im trying to click the shell script to run it with sh
<moparisthebest> perhaps i cant do that
<krlos> interesting, thx, moparisthebest
<ryanakca> bbl, bed...
<giraffe2352> @mopar -- try editing the startup file in your home directory
<giraffe2352> @mopar -- the .cshrc file, perhaps
<root__> ryanakca: i dont have any output from this command
<giraffe2352> silly peer
<giraffe2352> always resetting peoples connections
<giraffe2352> he must get really bored
<tssd> sir what will I install to run a .sh file
<tssd> anyone?
<NickGarvey> tssd: nothin
<bimberi> tssd: 'sh file.sh' (in a terminal)
<Healot> chmod +x; sh <.sh>
<tssd> tnx
* bimberi has quit (Connection reset by beer)
<krlos> silly peer <- JAJAJA LOOLLL
<tssd> I have a bad interpreter error when I ran a script .sh file
<Healot> does it say "English is not a language"?
<root__> what gui partitioning tool recognises software raid?
<Ahmuck> hi, my wireless does not seem to be working.  why ?
<Healot> Fedora Core disk druid
<giraffe2352> @ahmuck - you didn't give much info
<giraffe2352> was it working previously?
<Ahmuck> no, it has never worked
<giraffe2352> Is it a new router?
<Ahmuck> well, in kubuntu it hasn't
<flake> does anyone know, if i were to install mysql would that make my desktop a server?
<giraffe2352> well, just fill me on the situation
<tssd> got to go
<giraffe2352> what sort of wireless are you connecting to, etc
<tssd> tnx for the support
<Ahmuck> well, no router, but yes, a new router.
<Ahmuck> i cannot get the wireless on the laptop to turn on
<flake> i understant mysql would run as a service? like a background program?
<giraffe2352> it worked with Windows then?
<Ahmuck> when i try to enable it, it won't
<Ahmuck> giraffe2352: yes
<giraffe2352> @flake - mysql is a service
<giraffe2352> but you still need to set up your computer to serve requests
<giraffe2352> I assume you have a router and firewall, those will need to be configured
<root__> yoooo , what is a gui partitioning tool that works with software raid?????
<Ahmuck> does kubuntu search for networks ?
<Ahmuck> like windows ?
<Healot> !hardware
<ubotu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<Ahmuck> currently it does not show that the wireless is enalbed
<Healot> Ahmuck: ubuntu search for lost souls :)
<krlos> JAJAJA
<Healot> Fedora Core disk druid >> root__
<krlos> ubuntu, linux for human beings WITH internet
<Ahmuck> Healot: i need a ghost adapter for that :-)
<root__> Healot: thank you
<giraffe2352> @ahmuck -- simple but necessary analog question -- is your laptop's wireless switch set to on?
<Healot> currently parted based GUI doesn;t support RAID
<krlos> qtparted*
<Healot> but parted (in cli) works with raid
<Ahmuck> giraffe2352: that i checked.  in kubuntu it will not come on :-(
<Ahmuck> when i press it, no light
<Healot> Ahmuck: what's your card anyways
<giraffe2352> g2g
<Healot> checkout the hardware compatibilty list and stop complaining, if it doesn't work with stock distro, you can always find alternate ways to do that
<Ahmuck> Healot: i am not complaining yet ... but i can if you would like
<Healot> you are now...
<robotgeek> Ahmuck: Healot coc :)
* Ahmuck sighs
<Healot> you don't even tell what your wifi model/brand
<Healot> how should we know how to help you?
<Ahmuck> karma
<Healot> without knowing that one crucial detail
* Ahmuck complains
<Hobbsee> Ahmuck: pastebin lspci
<Ahmuck> Hobbsee: i am tracking down my wireless nic
<Hobbsee> right
<Hobbsee> you dont really need to know the model - just the chipset, IMO.
<Hobbsee> that'll tell you teh drivers needed
<DaSkreech> Father (*&#%@#!
<Healot> he is still tracking that down :)
<Ahmuck> 0000:02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+ (rev 10)
<Ahmuck> 0000:02:06.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4306 802.11b/g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 03)
<Healot> BCM
<Healot> now that one is a bloody wifi card
<Healot> !broadcom
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<robotgeek> Ahmuck: should be easy to get working, really
<Healot> not with broadcom...
<Healot> with the bcwcutter bs and things
<jbrouhard> Hey guys (and gals).. any chance you guys could help me with something
<Healot> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<jbrouhard> LOL
<jbrouhard> I have a friend with a laptop with an ipw3945 chipset for a wireless card (internal one).
<robotgeek> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<jbrouhard> He's read on a few of the ubuntu sites that there are problems with this chipset being recognized by networkmanager
<jbrouhard> Is this correct ?
<Healot> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs >> follow this link, and you'll see the howto of configuring ipw chipset, jbrouhard
<Healot> Get the recommended RT chipset
<robotgeek> broadcom works fine, actually
<jbrouhard> Okay
<jbrouhard> I'm lost here
<Healot> you're lost because you don;t have a web browser installed?
<jbrouhard> uh..
<jbrouhard> no LOL
<jbrouhard> Can't find anything in that page about ipw, but i may be searching wrong
<elknof1> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16815  can somebody help me out with this??
<Healot> wifi and 3D acceleration are killing Linux community, bad manufacturers and proprietary bs
<deuce868> what's the best photo mangement app for kubuntu these days? F-spot? Something else?
<robotgeek> deuce868: digikam
<robotgeek> jbrouhard: lemme look
<deuce868> robotgeek, thanks, I'll give it a shot
<jbrouhard> ok
<dr_willis> I consiuder WiFi a lost cause under windows most of the time
<jbrouhard> LOL
<jbrouhard> it usually is
<dr_willis> and for 'work' 3d - is over kill. :P
<robotgeek> jbrouhard: what is the make of the card?
<elknof1> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16815  can somebody help me out with this??
<Healot> jbrouhard: ipw3xxx driver can be found at intel.com
<jbrouhard> robotgeek: it's an internal wireless card.. Intel actually
<jbrouhard> Healot: yeah.. we know.
<jbrouhard> We're just wondering if that driver has a problem in ubuntu.
<Healot> jbrouhard: why haven't you go get that yet?
<jbrouhard> WHOA!
<jbrouhard> Netsplit ;)
<deuce868> robotgeek, any idea what the kipi-plugins are as a suggested package?
<jbrouhard> Actually, it's not my laptop
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> brown.freenode.net
<jbrouhard> i'm asking for a friend who's trying ubuntu in a bit
<jbrouhard> Does he always have to modprove
<jbrouhard> err modprobe or can he "cheat" and make it boot-time load ?
<kosh> what does he have to modprobe now?
<jbrouhard> *wonders if Ubuntu uses a autoload module script like gentoo does..
<Ahmuck> her, the native driver for bcm4318 only works at 11Mbs, if that works for you read on
<Ahmuck> bleh
<robotgeek> http://ipw3945.sourceforge.net/ has the driver, again i guess. i doubt if ubuntu has kernel support
<deuce868> I have the 3945
<deuce868> works out of the box just fine
<Healot> jbrouhard: the module can  loaded at boot time, just like any other modul
<crimsun> ubuntu supports the ipw3945
<jbrouhard> Works out of the box fine ?
<kosh> modules shoudl be autoloaded already for all detected hardware
<deuce868> I setup networkmanager though for WPA support
<deuce868> Yea, should be ok on dapper
<imbrandon_> jbrouhard: just add it to /etc/modules
<jbrouhard> Okay
<imbrandon_> if it dont
<deuce868> I have a brand new HP with the core duo and I'm pretty sure that's the card.
<jbrouhard> I think he was stuck on Breezy...
<crimsun> Dapper support for the ipw3495 was mandated by the sabdfl
<Healot> what's the duel-core have to do with ipw?
<imbrandon_> ahh
<jbrouhard> Healot: dual core HP's have ipw's in them
<imbrandon_> heya crimsun
<deuce868> Yea, actually with network manager wireless is working as well as my powerbook did
<crimsun> hi
<robotgeek> crimsun: hey, did not know that!
<Healot> so does on most new Intel-based mobo for portable computers
<kosh> wifi I figure will be ready in another 10-20 years at the rate they are going
<kosh> security seems to be basically be lipservice, it is not reliable, slow, high latency
<robotgeek> wifi works fine on my box
<kosh> and it takes more cpu power then running a gigabit nic
<deuce868> kosh, bah, the cpu usuage is hardly noticeable. I've never need to turn off wireless to get better cpu
<deuce868> and WPA seems to work out ok for now. Sure it will be outdated in a few years, but it's the cost of no wires
<deuce868> give and take
<kosh> I much prefer wired systems
<kosh> vastly faster, more reliable
<deuce868> Yea, but not always more convienent.
<dr_willis> and if the wife  turns on the microwave.. you dont get disconnected.
<dr_willis> :P
<deuce868> I run on wireless 90% of the time because it works just fine. Now when I need to move 10gb of files I plug in
<deuce868> lol, then don't but your router by the microwave
<imbrandon_> ok guys this is turning into #kubuntu-offtopic , please take non-support there ;)
<imbrandon_> wb Hobbsee
<Hobbsee_> hiya and goodbye
<dr_willis> bah - take it to #debian :P
<Ahmuck> ok, now i am going to complain.  what a pain it is to get this chipset working
<Healot> wrong kinda hardware I guess, Ahmuck
<robotgeek> Ahmuck: the 4306, from broadcom?
<Ahmuck> robotgeek: yes
<robotgeek> Ahmuck: you need to get yourself the firmware, after that it should be simple
* Ahmuck working on it
<Ahmuck> robotgeek: i am dual booting.  it says i can get the firmware via windows.
* Ahmuck currently upgrading dapper beta vai adept
<robotgeek> Ahmuck: is'nt there a file linked from there?
<Ahmuck> yes, working on it
<moparisthebest> anyone familiar with the mount command?
<moparisthebest> how would you mount an iso with a space in the name?
<SmrtJustin> moparisthebest: try quotes
<moparisthebest> the space is screwing it up
<moparisthebest> I tried " and '
<SmrtJustin> what about \ before the space?
<moparisthebest> do I need to do anything else too?
<moparisthebest> oh, ill try it
<SmrtJustin> like : the\ file.iso
<moparisthebest> nope SmrtJustin
<SmrtJustin> why can't you just rename the iso?
<moparisthebest> read only :(
<jbrouhard> Uh
<SmrtJustin> cp it to a drive thats writeable?
<jbrouhard> you can make it writable ya know?
<moparisthebest> i dont have the space
<moparisthebest> and no i cant, its on an ntfs harddrive
<jbrouhard> oO
<SmrtJustin> are you using the mount options for readonly?
<jbrouhard> NTFS Drive ?
<moparisthebest> sudo mount /mnt/windows/isoland/Quake\ 4.iso -t iso9660 -o loop
<moparisthebest> this is the command im using
<moparisthebest> what should it be?
<fiyawerx> anyone know how to reset all your custimization settings with look of kde to default install?
<jbrouhard> try sudo mount "/mnt/windows/isoland/Quake 4.iso" -t iso9660 -o loop ?
<SmrtJustin> sudo mount "/mnt/windows/isoland/Quake 4.iso" -t iso9660 -o loop
<SmrtJustin> you tryed that right?
<moparisthebest> oops
<jbrouhard> LMAO
<jbrouhard> I just typed that !
<moparisthebest> wait i missed where to mount it
<SmrtJustin> sorry, didn't see that
<jerry> hi
<jbrouhard> NP man :)
<SmrtJustin> lol
<jbrouhard> GMTA :)
<SmrtJustin> yeah, you have to tell it where to mount it, I overlooked that...
<SmrtJustin> stupid me
<moparisthebest> sudo mount "/mnt/windows/isoland/Quake 4.iso" /mnt/iso -t iso9660 -o loop
<jbrouhard> I've had spaces in my ISOs before.
<moparisthebest> got it :)
<jbrouhard> Well
<moparisthebest> well now i know, thanks anyway :)
<SmrtJustin> moparisthebest: great, the spaces shouldn't make a differance.
<jbrouhard> I've done mount -t iso9660 -o loop "/path/to/iso with spaces.iso" /mnt/cdrom
<moparisthebest> they didnt after I put in quotes
<jbrouhard> and it works
<Healot> yes
<moparisthebest> but i forgot to put the location to mount to lol
<Healot> it will
<jerry> hi
<deuce868> anyone know why the kipi plugins are not being detected by digikam?
<jerry> I have a question
<jbrouhard> ask away
<deuce868> They are installed, but configure digikam says 0 kipi extensions installed
<Healot> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<jerry> I downloaded KMC-0.9 and it says that I need something QT?
<Healot> damn i love the bot
<Healot> jerry: precompiled or in source package form?
<jerry> precompile
<jerry> or
<jerry> source package
<jerry> there's a makefile
<root__> fedora or suse?
<jerry> kde
<Healot> source package then...
<Healot> you need the libqt3-mt-dev or something
<Healot> !find qt
<ubotu> Found: gtk2-engines-gtk-qt, language-selector-qt, libavahi-qt3-1, libavahi-qt3-dev, libdbus-qt-1-1c2 (and 98 others)
<jerry> ok
<jerry> I need libqt3-mt-dev
<Healot> damn too many
<Healot> !info libqt3-mt-dev
<ubotu> libqt3-mt-dev: Qt development files (Threaded). In repository main, is optional. Version 3:3.3.6-1ubuntu6 (dapper), package size 48 kB, installed size 160 kB
<jerry> is that right?
<jerry> libqt3-mt-dev
<Healot> !find libkde
<ubotu> Found: libkdeedu-dev, libkdeedu3, libkdegames-dev, libkdegames1, libkdepim1-dev (and 4 others)
<root__> guys if i tell you what my root passwords is , can you log in to my pc and fix my raid?
<jerry> you're logged in as root
<root__> dang it , so there can only be one root?
<Healot> yes
<kosh> umm you can have as many logins to root at a time if you want
<kosh> however I can't fix your raid, at least not in the time I have
<root__> im not sure why this hasnt been fixed , the software raid setup does not work on the x32 kubuntu , and works on the x64 kubuntu
<Healot> root__: tried disk druid yet?
<Healot> root__: are you using the desktop CD or the alternate CD?
<root__> not yet , i read a post that i can edit grub by pressing E when the kernel boots , ill try that first
<root__> i got the alternative cd
<Healot> then it shall work, unless problem occurs
<Healot> i've setup like 8 raid storages using ubuntu for customers so far
<root__> it sais something about magic bit or magic spot , magic something not being right on the partition
<Healot> incorrect volume id? maybe
<root__> and i know its not my fault because ive redone it like 10 times today , and same thing happens every time
<root__> so i think its not assigning the partitions correctly
<root__> the x64 kubuntu has worked so well for me , except there is too many dependency problems when installing 32bit apps
<root__> and im new , i dont know how to deal with that stuff
<root__> i just want to get it installed and use it
<fiyawerx> hey guys, how can you tell what device your cdrom is?
<root__> put a cd in, the icon will show up on the desktop
<root__> the popup thing will tell u what it is
<root__> or u can right click ., properties
<fiyawerx> oh, /dev/hdb, thats my problem heh
<jerry> hi
<jerry> I have a question
<Healot> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Healot> hoho
<Healot> I am loving the robot
<jerry> I'm trying to imstall this program kmc but when I do I get a checking for Qt... configure: error: Qt (>= Qt 3.0.3) (headers and libraries) not found. Please check your installation!
<fiyawerx> does anyone use amarok to rip their cds?
<Healot> jerry:
<fiyawerx> i like the way it organizes stuff, but i can't get it to rip and tag right
<Healot> ahve you installed libqt3-mt-dev yet?
<jerry> I'm not sure what to do
<jerry> Yeah I installed that
<jerry> and the old headers for it
<root___> so , are there any plans to unite linux in one core system ?
<fiyawerx> yeah, and it's agreed, there won't be any 'root'
<fiyawerx> :)
<Healot> root__: unified but variants still exist
<Healot> in term of filesystem yes, but application/environment may differ
<root___> yes , its good that variants exist , but i dont understand lets say , why use rpm and apt and whatever else , when the best of 2 could be combined into one , and that would be used as standard
<Healot> well... they did that before, but fedora community removed debian apt-get support
<Healot> but imho, as long as the filesystem is the same, i am happy with either rpm or deb
<root___> also when , when i went on to kde apps , there is like 100 different text editors , ??? and they all pretty much suck , so why not create a project to make one great text editor?
<kkathman> Healot:  there is a new standard emerging now... called smart
<OOD> openoffice?
<TheHighChild> root__ you don;t like kate or nano?
<root___> i do , im just using it as an exeple
<knanand> hi
<root___> open office is ok , but its way behind msword
<root___> or ms office
* TheHighChild thinks that's a feature
<Healot> help oo developers then///
<TheHighChild> It's not like you can't run Office in Wine
<Healot> older office works
<root___> id like to ,but i cant code
<Healot> not those XP or 2003
<Healot> root__: there are other ways to support
<Healot> btw, WINE is a sick development, why Windows?
<GullyFoyle> i'm bummed cuz my kubuntu installation is set up just the way i like it but i'm gonna have to ream it out and reinstall windows and dual-boot cuz of family considerations
<fiyawerx> GullyFoyle: can't backup your settings files?
<TheHighChild> Healot: I agree, just saying it's possible
<Healot> but it is sick
<Healot> you're getting rid of Windows, not using it
<fiyawerx> GullyFoyle: or just install windows and then reinstall grub?
<OOD> sick?
<TheHighChild> GullyFoyle: VMware?
<OOD> how's it sick
<fiyawerx> he means sick as in good
<fiyawerx> i think
<fiyawerx> :)
<OOD> ah ok :P
<TheHighChild> gotcha. I think they do noble work. I really try and stay pure though.
<TheHighChild> soooo...does anyone have any problems?
<OOD> i got 1, but i'm pretty sure it's unsolvable
<shredder_> Well I am problemed
<TheHighChild> shoot
<TheHighChild> I would kill for a freaking recliner. dang hippies only have futons over here
<Healot> WINE is a good project, yeah i meant sick as in cool/great
<GullyFoyle> i'm thinking another box on the network cuz this one's mine!
<shredder_> anyone hear of the new divorce barbi?
<shredder_> she comes with all ken's stuff
<OOD> o_____0
<knanand> i have kubuntu CDs with me.. I have installed ubuntu how to install kubuntu-desktop from my CD (i dont want to download) :(
<knanand> i have kubuntu CDs with me.. I have installed ubuntu how to install kubuntu-desktop from my CD (i dont want to download) :(
<Healot> knanand: add the CD to the repos list
<GullyFoyle> use dpkg
<Healot> use adept I guess
<GullyFoyle> them gui's have always stabbed me in the back... a console is your friend
<Healot> apt-cdrom would do it
<shredder_> Tool is Cool
<knanand> Healot: i have added the CDs to repos list and disabled other repos.. but it does not show kubuntu-desktop
<Healot> knanand: sudo apt-cdrom add
<jbrouhard> Reboot time.. *mutters* (Hates windows)
<Healot> knanand: update the list yet?
<fiyawerx> what apps do you guys use to *manage* your music collections?
<root___> im just saying , that there should be some place where projects should merge and merge and merge , till there is one or 2 good apps from every category ,
<Healot> Windows Media Player ohoho
<Healot> honestly i love Windows when it comes to Multimedia bs
<GullyFoyle> root___: like what kinda apps? some pople like apps in a more "primitive" state
<knanand> Healot: i refresh but still i dont find it..
<shredder_> Heavy metal and techno and rap pretty much covers my music collection
<sotired> is there an eay way to convert divx and xvid video;s to dvd?
<sotired> i used to use a program called Vsoconverxttodvd under M$
<sotired> if anyone knows of anything similar
<knanand> Healot: is synaptic showing only the items for ubuntu
<Healot> knanand: lemme see you /etc/apt/sources.list
<Healot> and I'll tell you where you went
<sotired> is there an eay way to convert divx and xvid video;s to dvd?
<knanand> Healot: this is the only line that is not commented "deb cdrom:[Kubuntu 6.06 _Dapper Drake_ - Release i386 (20060531)] / dapper main restricted"
<root___> GullyFoyle: like a kopete , its good app , but needs a lot of work , looks like a win 3.1 app , hardsly supports any webcam , etc etc ,, like k3b , its a good app , but compare it to nero and it sinks , java apps plain suck on linux , i can ran azurues on my 500mhz pc as fast as i can run it on linux on my 2.8ghz amd64
<GullyFoyle> sometimes i think guis are overrated. for example i am presently tping in irssi which i brought up in a "screen" session in an aterm in fluxbox with one short key combination that conected me to the freenode server, logged me in, gave my password, and all i did was mod4 + f.
<lord_crow> heya
<GullyFoyle> once ya know a little of what yer doin, things are faaaaaast.
<knanand> help me to install kubuntu plzz
<lord_crow> is there any success installing Xgl/Compiz on Kubuntu on 64 bits ???
<fiyawerx> yeah but you could have skipped all that gui stuff and just gone from the console
<sotired> kanand:put in the live cd and click install
<knanand> sotired: i have installed ubuntu, now i want kde..
<flake> easy to install kde
<flake> sudo apt-get update
<sotired> oh im sorry
<flake> then
<lord_crow> i have searched everywhere and found nothing about it :(
<flake> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<fiyawerx> flake, he doesn't want to download, he has the kubuntu cd i believe
<flake> doh
<fiyawerx> flake: think the problem is setting the cd itself as a repo :)
<sotired> anyone now what i need to convert an xvid to dvd?
<sotired> *know
<knanand> Please help me to install kubuntu over ubuntu.. :(
<noaXess> knanand, you.. no problemo :)
<GullyFoyle> root___: in windows, many of libs and dll's and such are loaded at boot time so the apps appear to load faster because all of that stuff was already loaded adn residing in memory. i've noticed that windows will boot and i can move the mouse etc, but i can't run anything for another 30 secs
<noaXess> knanand, have you all the right repos?
<knanand> noaXess: i have kubuntu CDs and ubuntu installed, i want to install kubuntu over ubuntu..
<noaXess> knanand, no problem.. first.. read !easysource
<flake> i'm running firefox and i notice i have the same spyware issues as windoze?  some keywords are double-underlined, and each time i hover the mouse over it it pulls up an ad window
<root___> GullyFoyle: well ,kubuntu is great , i just wish linux was more developed
<noaXess> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<root___> GullyFoyle: and that i could get my raid to work properly
<root___> GullyFoyle: without spending a whole day on it
<fiyawerx> noaXess: i don't tihnk easysource tells you how to add a cd as a repo
<fiyawerx> does it?
<knanand> noaXess: i dont find kubuntu-desktop when i add my CD to repos and disable other
<noaXess> firephoto, with the right sources.. you don't nedd a cd ;)
<GullyFoyle> root___: mebbe you should try a mac cuz yes, linux still takes a lot of tweaking, but the people who use it generally enjoy tweaking it.
<fiyawerx> noaXess: he doesn't want to download, he _has_ the cd
<root___> GullyFoyle: nah , im not interested in mac at all
<noaXess> fiyawerx, he need to download.. cause there are newer version's as on the cd..
<flake> maybe it's just the webpage
<fiyawerx> noaXess: it's not easier to update than download from scratch?
<GullyFoyle> i enjoy linux because after all the rweading and tweaking and such, when i finally get it right i feel like i OWN it.
<noaXess> fiyawerx, no.. my choice is to install from repos, download newest version and install... easysource will give you right repo's for actuall kubuntu-desktop.
<root___> GullyFoyle: i like tweaking , but unless there are good guides on how to do it ,its not happening , unless ure already a linux genius /coder
<fiyawerx> knanand: you on broadband?
<flake> gullyfoyle - same here but in reality it owns me
<knanand> fiyawerx: ya but y to download when i have CDs
<fiyawerx> knanand: well according to noaXess, you'll have to update afterward which will be just as big of a download for some reason anyway
<noaXess> knanand, cause on cd are not the newest verions... and if you install from cd, later you need download latest packages too
<noaXess> fiyawerx, my words in your word's :)
<fiyawerx> with that said, i did the same thing, but i just scrapped ubuntu and installed kubuntu from scratch, i dislike having both installed for some reason
<root___> GullyFoyle: yeah , but right now i just feel a big headache after reinstalling the os 10 times today and still not getting anywhere
<fiyawerx> I installed kub from the cd then just did whatever updates it wanted
<noaXess> fiyawerx, new install?
<TheHighChild> root___: what is the problem?
<noaXess> or over ubuntu?
<fiyawerx> yeah, i tried ubuntu, wanted to use kubuntu instead, so formatted and reinstalled kubuntu from the dvd :)
<knanand> noaXess: i have ver 6.06, the download is nore than 125 MB, i prefer to install and then update which will be smaller on size...
<knanand> noaXess: atleast i can update selected pkgs..
<fiyawerx> knanand: if you don't have anything to lose, i'd just boot from the cd and install clean
<noaXess> knanand, what 125mb????? thats nothing... about 30-60 min's... but it's your choice.. we can only give you tip's..
<noaXess> ;)
<fiyawerx> i don't remember my downloads even taking that long
<root___> TheHighChild: the software raid doesnt setup correctly under 32bit system,  but does work correctly in the 64bit
<noaXess> need to go.. bye..
<TheHighChild> root___: Are you setting up a desktop?
<GullyFoyle> root___: when i apt-get upgrade to dapper my system was so f***ed i seriously considered blowing it off and just sticking with winblows, but 1 by 1 I fixed all the littl bugc and frankly i'm so used to my linux box that windows takes a bit of reorienting to use sometimes.
<root___> TheHighChild: yup , im setting up my desktop
<TheHighChild> root___: To be honest, I think the 64 bit linux desktop is shite. I'd stick with 32, 64 won't be any faster with desktop apps, slower if anything
<fiyawerx> root___: that seems to be the general opinion, too
<fiyawerx> for now, anyway
<TheHighChild> root___: I just went through the whole 64 bit thing on my PC and it just wasn't worth the hassle
<GullyFoyle> many of my probs stemmed from the fact i'm running amd64, it's true
<GullyFoyle> but unreal tournament plays like butter :P
<TheHighChild> 64 bit is great for server installation of kub but the desktop apps have been seriously rushed
<root___> TheHighChild: well , ive been using the x64 kubuntu for like 2 weeks ,till today , and it was working great , except the things i want to install are all 32bit , and i dont want to mess with the 32bit dependencies , so , the 32bit system is giving me problems , not the 64
<fiyawerx> is there a way to make /dev/cdrom default to /dev/hdb?
<fiyawerx> rather, i want my /dev/hdb to be known as /dev/cdrom
<TheHighChild> root___: no idea wtf you just said but good luck
<GullyFoyle> i got 32bit flash working in lonqueror
<GullyFoyle> *konqueror
<fiyawerx> hmm, think i got it, symlinked hdb to cdrom in /dev
<TheHighChild> fiyawerx: You should mount it through the fstab
<fiyawerx> TheHighChild: you can mount an empty device?
<unix_infidel> sure.
<fiyawerx> well, ok, whats wrong with making the symlink?
<fiyawerx> and how can you mount one device to be another in fstab?
<tssd> help pls. how to install & connect xerox phaser 3116 connected to windows via SMB
<fiyawerx> like on my system, /dev/cdrom is nothing, /dev/hda is my writer, and /dev/hdb is my cd player
<fiyawerx> i wanted /dev/hdb to also act as /dev/cdrom
<unix_infidel> fiyawerx: what's your hd?
<unix_infidel> sda1?
<shredder_> You can mount her software with your hard drive
<fiyawerx> yeah unix_infidel, sda's
<tssd> if anyone know pls respond
<fiyawerx> root starts at /dev/sda5
<TheHighChild> he's trying to mount /dev/hdb to /media/cdrom
<fiyawerx> no i'm not
<fiyawerx> i want it to act like /dev/cdrom
<unix_infidel> no the's trying to symlink one device node to another.
<unix_infidel> there's nothing wrong with that.
<fiyawerx> right, that's what i did, and it worked :)
<unix_infidel> atleast i think what he's trying to do.
<crazy_penguin> good morning ladies and gentlemans! a good morning to all of you!
<fiyawerx> unix_infidel: yep, worked like a charm, was just wondering why people said to use fstab, i think they just misunderstood what i said
<fiyawerx> wasn't a mounting problem :)
<flake> hi crazy penguin, please turn down the sunshine - some of us are trying to sleep
<crazy_penguin> :)
<flake> how's it going
<TheHighChild> my bad fiyawerx
<fiyawerx> TheHighChild: no worries
<fiyawerx> anyone know any good free linux games?
<flake> i got a question:  is the flicker on certain windoze components in programs using wine unavoidable?
<fiyawerx> besides muds and armagetron :)
<shredder_> Whoa, Word's Konversation was Terminated! Thats cool huh.
<word> meh
<TheHighChild> fiyawerx: Enemy Territory
<fiyawerx> TheHighChild: hm, last time i tried that I had problems, do you have a link again?
<fiyawerx> I'm on a new install now, willing to give it another go
<shredder_> Konw of recent time chatters?
<shredder_> Anyone
<jerry> hi
<TheHighChild> fiyawerx: http://www.shitstormfiles.com/utilities/ it's et-linux-2.60.x86.run. Right click and save as, then chmod u+x then ./et-*
<fiyawerx> TheHighChild: thanks
<TheHighChild> np, heading to bed guys, take care
<elknof1> hi everybody, does anybody knows how to hide hidden files in konqueror??
<elknof1> i selected show hidden files, but now i have no idea how to undo that
<RawSewage> yes
<RawSewage> View -
<shredder_> first ya gotta find it, then hide them again
<jerry> I have a question
<shredder_> Thats krazy
<RawSewage> Uncheck Show Hidden Files
<fiyawerx> lol
<jerry> I am trying to run configure on kmc-0.9 and when I do I get an error checking for Qt... configure: error: Qt (>= Qt 3.0.3) (headers and libraies) not found. Please check your installation!
<word> !qt
<ubotu> qt is the Q toolkit, which forms the base of KDE and a lot of other applications. For the Qt includes, install the libqt3-mt-dev package.
<word> jerry:  install that package ^
<jerry> I thought I did
<DaSkreech> There are no image editors shipped with Kubuntu?
<jerry> libqt3-mt-dev
<elknof1> RawSewage, lol...  i think i showed myself as an stupid...
<shredder_> for starters try a 14.00 varimicules curve sequence program. You might need a hand held 145.00 Gz or better wave scanner as well
<word> DaSkreech: Krita?
<elknof1> RawSewage, thanks
<orient2000> I have jave  package .bin from jave.com... There is no right info how to install it. I do know all the links. Please respond if you soled the problem. Have a nice day. James.\
<DaSkreech> word: It's not installed?
<word> I musta gotten it somehow then
<jerry> Can I do it with that thing?
<word> meh don't remmeber
<jerry> adept?
<jerry> cause I selected something like libqt3-mt-dev
<word> jerry:  yah or you could do "sudo apt-get install libqt3-mt-dev" in command line
<word> terminal konsole whatever
<fiyawerx> word: i think krita was installed by default with my installation
<DaSkreech> Ok found it :)
<fiyawerx> :)
<DaSkreech> I can't lock the resolution :-(
<DaSkreech> Bah
<DaSkreech> How do I resize an image in krita?
<word> somehwere in edit?
<DaSkreech> Nope
<DaSkreech> Edit is all blanked out
<_rince_> mrgn
<word> image - > image properties
<DaSkreech> That effectively crops the picture
<DaSkreech>  I wanna resize
<shredder_> Blah blah blah, It said that this was a chatroom about angels and demons & Da vinci code by Dan Brown this room is un-explainably boring. You do know.
<shredder_> Have fun, c-yall
<RawSewage> huh
<jerry> hi
<jerry> is this for real?
<jerry> http://www.genpets.com/index.php
<noaXess> what the h..????????
<jerry> I just saw it
<jerry> It's a genpet
<jerry> It says that they created genpet from some kind of DNA or something
<noaXess> yeah.. but what's about this world??
<noaXess> where will this end's????
<jerry> Well it says that it lasts for 1 year and there's another one that lasts 3 years
<jerry> I'm pretty sure it's true
<jerry> just I didn't know science was that far advanced
<jerry> I mean it sure beats seamonkeys
<RawSewage> lol
<RawSewage> fake
<jerry> it is really?
<jerry> Do you know if there's any information saying that it's fake?
<jerry> Not meaning to be in denial
<jerry> Has anyone tried kmc?
<jerry> I was trying to install kmc-0.9 earlier
<jerry> http://kmc.sourceforge.net/
<RawSewage> http://www.snopes.com/critters/crusader/genpets.asp
<Healot> read the info on how to compile it first, eh?
<pc_butler> hi
<pc_butler> were can i download source files?
<Melchiorre> pc_butler: for what?
<Healot> source of what?
<Healot> the Force?
<pc_butler> kubuntu
<jerry> you know
<pc_butler> amorak doesn't play my mp3
<jerry> if someone can go to that much detail to make a model of a genpet. why can't someone finish it and actually make a genpet
<pc_butler> it just scan over it
<[Nige] > hi all
<Healot> !info libxine-extracodecs
<ubotu> libxine-extracodecs: the xine video/media player library, binary files. In repository multiverse, is optional. Version 1.1.1+ubuntu1-2 (dapper), package size 1148 kB, installed size 2976 kB
<[Nige] > anyone having problems with thunderbird?
<pc_butler> any 1 know amorak?
<Melchiorre> I love amarok!
<Healot> install the package above pc_butler, and may the source be with you
<Healot> !multiverse
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<pc_butler> Healot, what pack?
<Melchiorre> pc_butler: to get source files for Kubuntu, just enable the source repos (adept => Manage repositories and uncomment all the deb-src ones)
<Healot> okay... no more telling stories, why people never take a serious look at the channel output?
<pc_butler> Melchiorre, im at my office now on windows wnat to download it manually plse
<[Nige] > !thunderbird
<ubotu> a FOSS email client, capable of close cooperation with Firefox, both by the Mozilla Foundation.  To make your thunderbird links open in firefox see http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=60427
<pc_butler> Healot, i've join just didn't display here
<Healot> !info libxine-extracodecs
<ubotu> libxine-extracodecs: the xine video/media player library, binary files. In repository multiverse, is optional. Version 1.1.1+ubuntu1-2 (dapper), package size 1148 kB, installed size 2976 kB
<Healot> !multiverse
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<Melchiorre> pc_butler: hehe, no idea in that case, but as Healot said, try installing the extra codecs
<pc_butler> this that ubotu display?
<pc_butler> Melchiorre,
<Melchiorre> this one:
<Melchiorre>  !info libxine-extracodecs
<Melchiorre> !info libxine-extracodecs
<Healot> why no one listen to the bot?
<ubotu> libxine-extracodecs: the xine video/media player library, binary files. In repository multiverse, is optional. Version 1.1.1+ubuntu1-2 (dapper), package size 1148 kB, installed size 2976 kB
<Healot> feels like slapping people today
<pc_butler> newbie alert
<pc_butler> Healot,
<Healot> it's not about being new... it's about reading between the bot's lines
<pc_butler> thanx
<Healot> or you can read more
<Healot> !mp3
<ubotu> For lots of multimedia issues this page has the useful information you want: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  see also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - Please use free formats: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Healot> those links explains why mp3 is pain in our behind
<Melchiorre> Healot, do you know if there is a list of topics the bot knows somewhere?
<Healot> mostly the FAQ
<[Nige] >  when I try adn start thunderbird  I get this from the command prompt: X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 168
<Melchiorre> k
<Healot> command like !find (to find package), !info for info on packages, etc...
<knownot> is it okay to ask ubuntu questions in here, or should I got to the ubuntu channel?
<Healot> yup... kubuntu is ubuntu
<Healot> except ask gnome questions at #ubuntu
<knownot> k
<PasNox> hi
<jerry> !Qt3
<ubotu> I know nothing about Qt3
<jerry> !Qt
<ubotu> qt is the Q toolkit, which forms the base of KDE and a lot of other applications. For the Qt includes, install the libqt3-mt-dev package.
<PasNox> i need some help
<knownot> I'm having a problem with the standard kernel, I have a dualcore pentium D 805, and it wont boot with the linux-image-2.6.15-25-686 image but will with the -23-686 image, any idea?
<PasNox> i can t install nvidia proprietary drivers, x say unable to load a submodule of glx, any ides ? last kubuntu dapper
<PasNox> ideas*
<Healot> linux-686-smp
<knownot> PasNox: Did you install the drivers from the restricted repo, nvidia-glx?
<knownot> Healot: no -smp in dapper
<PasNox> knownot: i m new on kubuntu, and i have no internet at home yet. so i dl driver on nvidia.com and install them in console
<PasNox> when i want to startx x
<PasNox> i got these errors
<Healot> !info linux-686-smp
<ubotu> linux-686-smp: Complete Linux kernel on PPro/Celeron/PII/PIII/PIV SMP.. In repository restricted, is optional. Version 2.6.15.23 (dapper), package size 22 kB, installed size 52 kB
<PasNox> i let nvidia drivers write the xorg.conf , or manually renam nv to nvidia, but rror are same
<knownot> thanks Healot, will reboot in a sec
<PasNox> it tell too, can t load nvidia module, unknow module
<PasNox> mayve cause of glx error ?
<PasNox> maybe*
<knownot> PasNox: I can end you the nvidia-glx package for you to try
<PasNox> i can try now, im at work
<PasNox> can t*
<Healot> PasNox: you compiled the official nv packages or you're using the linux-restricted-module?
<knownot> he compiled the nvidia drivers
<PasNox> i have dl, run, official drivers from nvidia.com, then le installer build module itself
<Healot> PasNox: remove the packages, revert the driver to vesa temporarily, and reconfigure/reinstall the linux-restricted module, and change the driver back to nv
<PasNox> it s done
<Healot> done what?
<PasNox> does this appear to other users too ?
<PasNox> back to nv driver
<PasNox> i want to have nvidia module working
<Healot> remove the packages installed by the official installer
<PasNox> maybe some conf file to modif but don t know witch
<Healot> that's the first thing...
<PasNox> i have done already by nvidia-xxxx.run --unnstall
<Healot> reinstall linux-restricted-module?
<knownot> Healot: is linux-686-smp just a depend for the latest linux-image file, or some sort of patch?
<PasNox> what do u mean by reinstall restricted module ?
<PasNox> i have not remove module
<knownot> PasNox: sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx
<PasNox> i repeat
<Healot> knownot: it's a meta package that point to the latest kernel
<Healot> !info linux-restricted-module
<ubotu> Package linux-restricted-module does not exist in dapper
<PasNox> i have no internet connection at home, i m at work at the moment
<Healot> !info linux-restricted-modules
<ubotu> Package linux-restricted-modules does not exist in dapper
<Healot> bs
<knownot> Healot: I have the lastest package
<PasNox> i have dl last kubuntu iso, so install is fresh, want to install official nvidia driver
<knownot> Healot: it didn't doenload a new kernel, just the meta package
<Healot> !info linux-restricted-modules-common
<ubotu> linux-restricted-modules-common: Non-free Linux 2.6.15 modules helper script. In repository restricted, is optional. Version 2.6.15.11-2 (dapper), package size 17 kB, installed size 88 kB
<knownot> PasNox: nvidia-glx is the official driver
<PasNox> yes
<PasNox> but
<PasNox> i got no internet conenction at home
<PasNox> can t apg-get
<Healot> PasNox: c'est non me probleme
<PasNox> apt-get*
<Healot> well, you have the CD right
<PasNox> yes
<Healot> the package is in the CD
<PasNox> kubuntu 6.06 dapper
<PasNox> ?
<PasNox> official nvidia drivers are on cd ?
<PasNox> no
<Healot> PasNox: you can download the packages from packages.ubuntu.com
<knownot> PasNox: that is why they are in the restricted repo
<Healot> make sure you download the dependencies too
<PasNox> oki
<PasNox> can u tell me witch file i need to have nvidia drivers ?
<Healot> !info linux-restricted-modules-common
<ubotu> linux-restricted-modules-common: Non-free Linux 2.6.15 modules helper script. In repository restricted, is optional. Version 2.6.15.11-2 (dapper), package size 17 kB, installed size 88 kB
<Healot> info nvidia-glx
<Healot> info nvidia-glx
<knownot> is it okay to post links (URLS) in here?
<Healot> !info nvidia-glx
<ubotu> nvidia-glx: NVIDIA binary XFree86 4.x/X.Org driver. In repository restricted, is optional. Version 1.0.8762+2.6.15.11-2 (dapper), package size 3963 kB, installed size 12240 kB
<Healot> related lynx are ok i think
<PasNox> is there a way to download all package at once ?!
<PasNox> so i can put this on my hard disk and tell the apt source to it ?
<elknof1> !dma
<ubotu> dma is Direct Memory Access/Addressing.  It makes hard disks run faster,  see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DMA
<Healot> sure use download manager, PasNox
<Healot> PasNox: collect the packages in one directory
<PasNox> how ?
<Healot> then "sudo dpkg -i *.deb"
<Healot> while on the directory
<PasNox> im under firefox on windows x at the moment
<knownot> http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/restricted/l/linux-restricted-modules-2.6.15/nvidia-glx_1.0.8762+2.6.15.11-2_i386.deb
<PasNox> thx
<knownot> PasNox: get the package debmirror
<PasNox> but i prefer to dl all repository at once, but i can as it s not ftp
<knownot> it is for mirroring debian repos
<knownot> PasNox: you can use ftp to download a mirror
<PasNox> oh yes i want !
<Healot> he still needs internet for that... well in his ubuntu machina
<PasNox> can u tell me how ? and addresse N
<PasNox> i got internet conenction at work
<PasNox> so i can dl a mirror
<PasNox> and copy it to my hard disk at home
<knownot> Healot: it's about 10-20gig
<knownot> * that was directed at PasNox
<Healot> PasNox: okay, here my 3 cents
<knownot> brb rebooting
<[Nige] > everytime i restart my kubuntu box I have to type in xrandr -s 11 is there any way to stop me having to do this?
<rus> oy mates
<rus> can 2 pcs beconnected via a plain usb cable?
<knownot> I was wrong about the kernels, linux-image-2.6.15-23-386 and 25-386 work, linux-image-2.6.15-23-686 and 25-686 dont
<knownot> rus: no
<Healot> there is special data link usb cable, but those are windows/mac exclusive
<rus> krowner: needs a controller ?
<Healot> those things are sucky btw
<knownot> rus: you may be able to use a plain ethernet cable if one of the computers is recent
<PasNox> thx for yr help guys
<knownot> rus: you can with firewire
<PasNox> i got to go
<knownot> PasNox: cya
<rus> dontr have that
<elknof1> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<mikechong1010> hi
<mikechong1010> anyone there?
<knownot> mikechong1010: nope
<mikechong1010> not even you?
<knownot> Healot: any other ideas?
<rus> krowner: you mean via LAN cards?
<elknof1> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16824   <---how can i fix it??
<Healot> what's the problem anyways?
<knownot> rus: yes, without a switch/hub
<mikechong1010> hey can anybody help? i've just finished installing the os, but it's not booting
<rus> i miss one lan card
<Healot> do you see the GRUB/Lilo boot loader
<rus> thanx anyways
<mikechong1010> healot: i see the nice kubuntu logo and the loading bar but it just becomes stagnant after that
<knownot> mikechong1010: press esc when booting, then select boot with recovery mode
<Healot> what is the last line (from the garbage you see) during the boot, mike
<mikechong1010> i forget, it's really fast
<mikechong1010> but the same thing happens on the livecd
<Healot> dont forget next time
<elknof1> mikechong1010, something like that happened to me, it was a failure in a line of xorg.conf, an error, like a coma or extra semicolumns...
<elknof1> mikechong1010, in the section of resolution
<Healot> btw. Any of you think that KT So is sexy, raise the di di
<knownot> so knowone have any idea why the 686 kernel wont boot on a pentium D ?
<knownot> brb
<Healot> it should, what's the error btw?
<knownot> Healot: no error, just freezes
<Healot> safe mode?
<Healot> i have dual mac... and no freeze
<knownot> recovery mode freezes too
<Healot> you know what, that doesn't help much, knownot
<knownot> It's worked fine on the amd64 kernels, but I went to kubuntu x86 because of the hassles with 64bit support
<Healot> choose le amd64-k8 kernel then
<knownot> Healot: I know, but there is know other info, which is why I am asking in here
<Healot> iirc, never encounter a nonbootable 686-smp with PentD
<knownot> Healot: can you use an amd64 kernel in kubuntu 386?
<Healot> for now? no...
<Healot> since ubuntu isn't multiarch yet
<Healot> the k7 kernel may work...
<knownot> Healot: I rember reading some comments about problems booting 386 kernels on 64bit hardware, and even tried the options of disablina acpi and apic
<Healot> yeah, just told you that won't work in ubuntu, yet
<Healot> 64bit hardware or the 64bit release of ubuntu?
<knownot> Healot: read it again
<knownot> 32bit software on 64 bit hardware
<Healot> no... I never encounter such problem
<Healot> those people suck :)
<knownot> lol, i don't have time to screw around with software because developers are to lazy to release 64bit soft
<Healot> i have an palermo sempron and amd 64 xp, runs both 386 and amd64 distros fine
<Healot> and even my duel 1.5ghz g4 works with the stock kernel fine
<knownot> so it must be specific to my system then, hrmmm, might try and twiddle with the BIOS
<NKjoep> hola
<Healot> knownot: selfbuild or stock from dell etc?
<knownot> bbs, going BIOS delving
<Healot> all pc x86 are self-built, hardware chosen according to the HCL
<knownot> self build, if you can call it that these days, foxconn mb
<knownot> bbs, going BIOS delving...
<knownot> ok, getting somewhere now, i'm in a 686 kernel
<Healot> uname?
<DaSkreech> ANyone knwo how to resize a photo in krita?
<knownot> 2.6.15-25-686
<knownot> but... only one cpu showing up
<Healot> is it the smp kernel, that's why i need the uname
<knownot> Linux desktop 2.6.15-25-686 #1 SMP PREEMPT Wed Jun 14 11:34:19 UTC 2006 i686 GNU/Linux
<Healot> ho
<Healot> wait
<knownot> from uname -a
<Healot> !smp
<ubotu> I know nothing about smp
<DaSkreech> Argh
<DaSkreech> Krita is annoying
<knownot> it is a smp kernel, but smp not working
<knownot> I disabled the APIC to allow me to boot into a 686 kernel
<Healot> knownot: change the entry in /boot/config-<kernel version> to enable duel cpu support
<arso> wats the command that shows me harddisk and its partitions and space please
<r0xz> arso: df -h
<arso> i am having a bit of problem
<arso> formatting with qtparted
<arso> after commiting i get
<arso> error im mkv.3
<r0xz> arso: try it with cfdisk http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cfdisk
<xi0n> Anyone haveing frostwire problems in here?
<cox377> does anyone know which port has to be added to the firefox to allow kopete to work?
<sensei> cox377: That makes very little sense to me :O
<cox377> sorry
<sensei> kopete isn't dependant on firefox
<cox377> firewall
<cox377> not firefox
<cox377> doh
<sensei> Ah hehe, depends on which protocol you'll use with kopete
<cox377> basically, installed firestarter and having to add the port of each app
<cox377> MSN 1
<sensei> Doesn't that work without opening ports, since kopete initiates the connection ?
<sensei> Possibly/likely not file transfers though
<_user> Hi, anyone knowing how to add the search field (above "All Applications") to the kde menu?
<cox377> it just says there is an error connecting
<cox377> same happened with his konversation
<cox377> until i added the port to konversation
<cox377> of*
<sensei> So outgoing packets are blocked as well ?
<sensei> Anyways, 1863 is the msn port
<cox377> i would assume so
<cox377> cheers for what
<sensei> Any time
<DaSkreech>  Oscar stuff just doesn't work on Kopete for me
* DaSkreech beats Beats Of Rage
<domi> hello
<sensei> alo
<cox377> this may sound like a really weird quesion, i'm sure it's nothing to do with my speakers.. but when i load linux,.. there is no sound, and the only way i see to be able to get it is by opening XMMS playing a file and jumping the sound bar about, when i do that the speakers make a crackling sound then start working.. anyone got any ideas what the hell that could be?
<Healot> haro, sensei
<domi> bonjour a tous
<Healot> bonjour domi, ca va?
<sensei> Haro?
<domi> j'ai un petit probleme d'installation d'imprimante hp colorlaser 1500
<sensei> cox377: Maybe your volume is muted by deafault ?
<domi> oui merci healot
<sensei> cox377: Run alsamixer from a terminal
<domi> et toi meme
<Healot> what's the error, domi?
<sensei> cox377: And when you've yanked the volume up, run alsactl store
<_user> Does anyone how to add the search field (above "All Applications") to the kde menu?
<cox377> alsactl: save_state:1190: Cannot open /var/lib/alsa/asound.state for writing
<cox377> i've just been wacking the sound right from top to bottom and the crackling has started
<cox377> just waiting to hear music
<sensei> cox377: Try: sudo alsactl store
<domi> personne pour m'aider????
<sensei> Although if it takes a while for it to get going.. I doubt it's a volume issue
<cox377> done that sensei, is there anything i should try net
<cox377> nah i dont think it's a volume issue, just seems thats the catalyst to get it going
<sensei> Not that I know of, I suck at sound issues.. and that sounds plenty weird
<sensei> domi: Speak English please
<Healot> le probleme? domi?
<cox377> what was that command doing,  ? the one i just did?>
<sensei> It saves the state your soundcard is in now, and then restores that whenever you do alsactl restore, which basically is done at boot (at least the same files are read)
<cox377> Opps
<cox377> i ran it when it was f**ked
<sensei> The state volume wise
<sensei> Shouldn't matter
<cox377> i ran it when it was cracking and now it's just stayed crackling!! shall i do a restore then run that command when it works
<sensei> Actually, this is just a stab in the dark, don't know if it really works.. but why not? Can't do any harm :)
<cox377> gonna reboot
<domi> je n'arrive pas a installer mon imprimante
<sensei> http://img186.echo.cx/img186/8749/vi7kt.gif  some geek humour, wildly on topic.
<zobi8225> j'y vais
<zobi8225> @+
<Healot> domi: you don;t know where to install you printer?
<cox377> is there a command for reinstalling sound card?
<domi> healot je ne parle pas anglais
<Healot> "sudo dpkg-reconfigure linux-sound-base"
<Healot> je ne parle pas francais :)
<Healot> oh
<Healot> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<domi> merci ubotu
<sensei> Vad kul det blir om alla snackar olika sprk!
<sensei> domi: Eller hur?
<Healot> !se
<ubotu> Svensk Ubuntu- och Kubuntusupport hittar du pa #ubuntu-se resp. #kubuntu-se
<Healot> hoho
<sensei> :)
<Healot> damn language code
<cox377> lol this sound issue is doing my nut
<cox377> tested the speakers, defo not them, tested both driver types from the command given.. still no joy
<sensei> Sounds really weird
<cox377> yeh, very much so.. this is the first morning it's just stayed clicking
<sensei> cox377: Btw, what soundcard have you got? Could it be a digital vs. analogue issue?
<cox377> normally does it for 5 - 10 seconds then on pops the msic
<cox377> Umm it's just an onboard one on a MSI motherboard
<sensei> Because I had an audigy two once, and when I put the speakers in one outlet, it wouldn't sound anything in Linux (no noise though) while it did in Windows
<sensei> Okay, only one outlet?
<cox377> ****ing hell
<cox377> the speakers were up full blast.. was looking through sopme commands and they almost exploded as the trance came on
<cox377> lol
<cox377> nah, has multiple outlets
<sensei> hehe ouch
<sensei> Try some other outlet(s)
<cox377>    *-multimedia
<cox377>              description: Multimedia audio controller
<cox377>              product: VT8233/A/8235/8237 AC97 Audio Controller
<cox377>              vendor: VIA Technologies, Inc.
<cox377>              physical id: 11.5
<cox377>              bus info: pci@00:11.5
<cox377>              version: 60
<cox377>              width: 32 bits
<cox377>              clock: 33MHz
<cox377>              capabilities: cap_list
<cox377>              configuration: driver=VIA 82xx Audio
<cox377>              resources: ioport:e500-e5ff irq:193
<sensei> A pastebin is recommended for that amount of data ;)
<sensei> cox377: Sorry, I can't help you any further.. only idea I have left is a kernel upgrade :/
<cox377> I'm wondering now if it's a prob with the soundcard
<sensei> You can't verify that in some other os ?
<cox377> pulled out the jack and put it in the other sockets, put it back into the speaker socket and back to the crackling
<cox377> under windowz it worked fine about a month ago
<cox377> but.. lot could have happened since then
<cox377> how do update kernal?
<sensei> What's the output of uname -r on your system?
<Healot> hum
<cox377> what do u mean sensei?
<sensei> Type 'uname -r' in a console and tell me what it says
<Healot> cox377: he wants to see you kernel version
<cox377> 2.6.15-25-386
<sensei> That already is the latest
<Healot> that;s the latest of stock kernel
<Healot> if you feel liek getting the latest, download the source from kernel.org
<cox377> lol.. i wouldn;t have the first clue about what to do with it
<Healot> cox377: PREFER A better kernel, linux-686 maybe?
<cox377> lol.. whats the difference
<Healot> it is more optimized for Pentium 4
<cox377> ahh
<cox377> i'm running AMD
<Healot> linux-k7 maybe?
<Healot> or k8 for Athlon
<cox377> Sempron 2300+,
<cox377> cant remember which time that is
<Healot> then k7
<sensei> For 2800+ as well?
<cox377> is 386 best suited for my chip then?
<Healot> linux-k8 for both sempron and athlon xp
<sensei> 386 is not best suited for any chip made after 1934 or sth
<Healot> for all x86 cpu (386 and above)
<sensei> Ih, there isn't a k8 image in my repo
<Healot> isn't summer supposed to be hot
<cox377> what do you guys recommened then?
<Healot> hehe, it's on the amd64 64bit, sensei
<Healot> for sempron, linux-k7
<cox377> how do i go about upgrading or changing to that?
<sensei> Healot: oh right :)
<bam_> anyone know how to get superkaramba working?
<Healot> ay ay ay karamba
<bam_> hmmm guess not
<Healot> I don't even know what that is
<Healot> ay ay ay
<cox377> is there anyway to update the kernal via command line?
<cox377> like an apt-get?
<bam_> yea if its in the repo then apt-get update
<arso> wats the command to mount/unmount all drives please?
<bam_> apt-get upgrade
<Kamping_Kaiser> cox377, sudo apt-get install linux-image-`arch`
<bam_> umount -a
<Kamping_Kaiser> arso, mount -a and umount -a
<arso> Kamping_Kaiser:  i see, thank u
<arso> Kamping_Kaiser:  need to add a sudo right>
<Kamping_Kaiser> yep
<arso> how abotu this command "sudo mount -t ext3 /ddev/hddx /mountpoint
<Kamping_Kaiser> you shouldnt need -t ext3, but looks good
<arso> i see
<arso> thnx
<sensei> I added that just to verify that the fs was indeed ext3 ;)
<Kamping_Kaiser> :)\
<sensei> Should have mentioned that, sry
<arso> oh ur there
<arso> its ok
<arso> anyways , i finished another partition , and all seems fine, except its not appearing in storage devices
<arso> sensei:  any idea why, i mae it ext2 with qtparted, then used the tune3fs .... command to make it ex3 and it seemed successful
<sensei> Is it mounted?
<arso> how can i make sure it is
<arso> i did that "sudo mount -a"
<sensei> And I have no idea what 'storage devices' is, I'm new to this distro
<sensei> mount -a mounts everything that's in /etc/fstab , not all partitions
<arso> its just the "my computer" equivalant
<arso> ohh
<arso> i'll just to a specific mount hold on
<Kamping_Kaiser> you can check if its mounted with 'df -h' or 'mount'
<arso> umm "
<arso> sudo mount /dev/hdb5 /mountpoint
<arso> mount: mount point /mountpoint does not exist
<Kamping_Kaiser> you havent made a directry called /mountpoint
<arso> how do i make one?
<Kamping_Kaiser> sudo mkdir /mnt/MyPartitionHere
<sensei> Didn't you write that down last night? :)
<arso> no :P
<arso> mypartition = hdb5?
<Kamping_Kaiser> call it whaterver you like
<arso> k
<arso> just no need for /dev/ right?
<Kamping_Kaiser> i have a line in my fstab: /dev/sda /mnt/Storage (blah blah)
<Kamping_Kaiser> arso, the mkdir is where you will put the partitoin, mount says 'put it there'
<cox377> i ran the command sudo apt-get install linux-image-`arch`
<arso> ok so i created that directory, now wat?
<cox377> and it said it cant find package linux-image-i686
<Kamping_Kaiser> now mount into it
<Kamping_Kaiser> cox377, try linux-image-686
<Kamping_Kaiser> or linux-686 if you want restricted modules installed as well
<Healot> linux-686 is enough
<arso> with sudo mount /dev/hdb5
<cox377> i just inalled the K7, shall i reboot and see what thats like first?
<Healot> yup
<Kamping_Kaiser> cox377, what cpu do you have?
<arso> sudo mount /dev/hdb5
<arso> mount: can't find /dev/hdb5 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<Healot> try it, taste it
<arso> sorry i must be messing something up
<cox377> koolio
<cox377> brb
<Kamping_Kaiser> arso, sudo mount /dev/hdb5 /mnt/MyPartitionHere
<arso> ok
<arso> done that
<arso> ok iam done :
<arso> its appeared now
<arso> thanx
<Kamping_Kaiser> :)
<arso> but will i have to do that create directory, everytime?
<Kamping_Kaiser> no
<arso> ok thnx
<arso> i am off to windows now, to free up another partition, bye
<Kamping_Kaiser> the directory is now made, you have to add a line to /etc/fstab to make it automount on boot
<Kamping_Kaiser> later
<arso> Kamping_Kaiser:  oh ya, how do i make all automount when i restart?
<cox377> well the sound is working straight out of the box which is an advantage
<arso> or does it do that on its own, and one more thing please, how do i become root user?
<Kamping_Kaiser> arso, add a line to /etc/fstab '/dev/hdb5 /mnt/MyPartitionHere ext3 defaults 0 0' iirc
<Kamping_Kaiser> arso, why do you want to be root?
<Healot> sudo passwd root
<arso> umm i was told , if i write data on an ext3 from windows, i need to be root on linux to access it
<Kamping_Kaiser> arso, thtas not true
<arso> oh?
<Healot> but this could be disaster if you forget your own password and the root password
<cox377> is there a linux benchtest? to see if there is any performance differences?
<arso> nah its an easy pass for me
<Kamping_Kaiser> but you probably shouldnt write to ext3 from windows
<arso> why not?
<arso> i am dual booting, its my only option, i got an ext driver
<sensei> That kind of depends on the implementation of the software that's writing to ext3
<Kamping_Kaiser> the ext3 drivers are not usualy stable
<sensei> It may very well set those permissions
<arso> oh
<arso> so then wat do dual booters usually do?
<arso> seperate partitions for each OS
<sensei> You can just as well read from the fat or ntfs disk from linux, as write from windows to linux
<sensei> Not 'just as well'.. better
<Kamping_Kaiser> arso, usualy have a fat32 shared partition
<Healot> i have Partition Magic for that
<arso> Kamping_Kaiser:  but i heard fat32 sux, max filesize 2gb and stuff
<Healot> no FAT32 as it is fairly isn't secure and the disk limit?
<Kamping_Kaiser> fat32 sucks, but linux can write it safely
<mth`MAW> hi ther
<mth`MAW> e
<kfarrell> just a quicky, what's the kde version of Synaptic
<arso> adept
<arso> i need something that can be written on with windows AND linux perfectly
<Healot> FAT32 then
<arso> only options i found were fat32 which sux, or ext3 and windows drivers for it fs drivers.com
<kfarrell> ahh adept. I thought it was kynaptic or something
<arso> so is ext3 THAT unsecure on windows?
<kfarrell> ty
<arso> anytime
<Healot> or get Symantec Partition Magic
<sensei> arso: I wouldn't use it in a production environment..
<sensei> But then again, wouldn't use fat32 in one either :)
<arso> lol
<arso> oh well
<arso> anyways, i wont be using WINDOWS that much
<arso> mostly linux
<arso> but just when i have to i will
<arso> so i guess
<arso> i am set
<sensei> And for shuffling files, fat32 is the best way to go unless you possess a fileserver of some kind
<usama> i have install ubuntu, when i apt-get install kubuntu-desktop, it says that it will download 156MBs from internet but i wanna use my kubuntu cd to install kde, can anyone guide me?
<kfarrell> just install kubuntu?
<arso> lol
<sensei> heh
<Healot> usama: comment out the internet repos lines
<kfarrell> seriously, I find ubuntu and kubuntu is too confusing at the same time
<Healot> run sudo apt-cdrom add, enter kubuntu CD
<Healot> update the repos list... then isntall kubuntu-desktop
<arso> hey "sudo pswd root" isnt working
<arso> how do i sign in as root
<Healot> sudo passwd root
<arso> do i type my passwd or type "passwed"
<Healot> or sudo -i <>next enter your password
<arso> sorry trying to mount the partition i formatted yesterday "
<arso> udo mount /dev/hdd6 /mnt/hdd6
<arso> mount: mount point /mnt/hdd6 does not exist
<arso> and its "sudo" just didnt copy right
<arso> wtF?
<sensei> d'oh.. mkdir
<arso> i thought i dont need to anymore, full command please :D
<sensei> Actually, I won't spoon feed you any more.. You clearly just cut and paste whatever I/we say without even trying to understand..
<sensei> That won't get you anywhere, and that mentality will usually end you up in windows after a month anyway
<Healot> read the documentation on Windows Migration yet?
<arso> no,? wats that
<sensei> "Give a man a fish..." etc.
<Healot> I'll program for a bike sounds cool
<Healot> better than the "give me x, man"
<arso> ok , i will read up
<arso> just dont wanna mess up my data, years of stuff
<sensei> Even bigger reason to read up ;)
<cox377> lol back it up then
<Healot> that's on wiki.ubuntu.com
<arso> yes sir
<arso> oh great, i need to get to the airport to pick up some ppl
<arso> bbl
<arso> thanx a lot everyone
<arso> i WILL learn how to fish
<sensei> Good :)
<arso> later
<sensei> laters
<arso> so many commands, how did u learn them all :S argh
<sensei> Just like any language I guess :)
<arso> wow, lol, i guess i just need a few years
<Healot> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwitchingToUbuntuFromWindows >> why this isn't popularized?
<arso> bb
<Jack1> hi i want to make some webpages offline useable, easier in konqueror or firefox and how?
<sensei> No, it's pretty quick if you're normally equipped up there and actually want to learn
<cox377> I've beem on kubuntu now for 3 weeks, truely amazing in terms of community
<Healot> cache them Jack1
<Healot> in Konq, Tool->Archive Page
<nekromaan> mahlzeit, ich hab ubuntu installiert, ist es mglich ubuntu-desktop zu deinstallieren whrend ich das kubuntu-system laufen habe?
<cox377> lol
<Jack1> Healot ok, dont need to save it? as save as...<? and how do i specify until level of the page i want to save it?
<Jack1> nekromaan i guess via synaptic
<Healot> I am not sure about that... It should save the page and the pictures/object that the page loaded
<sensei> !rules
<ubotu> If you have been banned it is probably because you have not gone along with what is acceptable behaviour.
<Healot> nekromaan: apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<nekromaan> jack1, is this an english channel ^^? wont be there any problems with the system?
<nekromaan> Healot i want to aptitude remove ubuntu-desktop ;)
<sensei> nekromaan: It's safe to assume that most channels here not suffixed with -at or .at is English ;)
<Jack1> Healot i look at a page eg with lots of hotels, would i now to browse all of them then to get it archived?
<nekromaan> sensei, oups ok ^^
<Jack1> nekromaan in case u have chosen kdm as the default window manager it shouldnt be a problem at all
<Healot> yeah, jack, it will save anything that the page loaded
<Healot> and built the directory accordingly
<Healot> Jack1: try it may, as I am trying the same thing too
<Healot> deinstallieren > sorry missed the de in front
<Jack1> HEALOT u german?
<Healot> i can read german, but lacking of proficiency
<Jack1> deinstallieren whats the matter with it?
<Healot> btw, another way to download... the page
<Healot> via wget
<Healot> and the switches are hell
<sensei> Yeah, wget can do recursiveness
<Jack1> ok
<Healot> Jack1: i thought he want to install ubuntu-desktop, but instead he wants to remove it, because i missed the "de"
<Jack1> just terminal wget website or wget -r?
<Jack1> lol
<sensei> The -m is maybe more suitable
<Healot> wget -r -l=<limit of recursion> <URL>
<sensei> That's infinite recursion though
<Healot> but there are other options
<Jack1> curl is there too i just read
<Healot> that would suit your need
<Jack1> eg curl www.google.com > mypage.html
<Healot> curly curl
<Jack1> healot so in the <>i specify the limit of recursion?
<sensei> wget -r -l 2 http://www.myfavpornsite.com
<Kamping_Kaiser> yuo dont put in the <>
<Healot> -l=2 if you want download two directories from the current
<sensei> That'll follow links in two depths
<Healot> but curl is great
<Healot> but not installed by default
<Healot> summer is hot
<Jack1> HEALOT SRY but 3 eg would mean if i have hotel.com,with link to hotel-regent.com , with link to hotel-regen-carpark.com that it would save those two directories but not furher right?
<sensei> Jack1: Yes
<Jack1> curl or wget better guys?
<kfarrell> another quicky, how do I change my time so it shows local
<sensei> It will save hotel-regen-carpark.com too, but none of the contents
<Jack1> it says here curl would write by default to standard output
<sensei> kfarrell: I use date -s.. but I'm sure there's some ubuntu way of doing it
<sensei> Jack1: Just go with wget, and if that doesn't suit you, then start looking at curl :)
<kfarrell> Jack1:  wget rocks man
<Jack1> right sensei
<sensei> (unless you pay your ISP by the byte, in which case being sure before starting is a good idea)
<sensei> kfarrell: Kmenu -> System settings -> On the bottom, Date & Time
<kfarrell> ok to answer my own question: http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/Setting_Local_Time
<sensei> If you feel uncomfortable with cli
<kfarrell> thanks for your ongoping help, this channel rocks, bbl
<Jack1> guys where would i find the wget stuff that i downloaded and hwo do i stop wget?
<sensei> wget saves nin your pwd, and you stop it with ^C
<sensei> saves in*
<Jack1> sensei -k would mean to modify links so i dont go online when i have the file downliaded i just brwse it right
<haffe> Hello.
<hycris> hello
<hycris> haffe
<hycris> I've figure out the invalid pointer of skype
<hycris> anyone want to know?
<hycris> haha
<emonkey> just tell
<emonkey> I'm listening 
<matko> anybody have source.list that use Automatix?
<sensei> Jack1: isn't -k 'keep' ? As in it's overwriting files with the same name ?
<sensei> hycris: Shoot
<hycris> it is incompliance with scim
<hycris> I guess
<hycris> When i switch back to english
<hycris> it all works fine
<hycris> hehe
<haffe> Ok, I'm back.
<sensei> hycris: Ah, good to know
<haffe> I followed a howto on enabling Xgl on kubuntu. But now all my windows seem to have lost their borders.
<hycris> xgl, fabulous
<hycris> but if i were u
<haffe> Yes, works great with gnome.
<hycris> I would try korozaa live cd
<hycris> I hate crash in my laptop
<hycris> good luck guys. happy to join u. bye
<sensei> Bye
<sensei> Jack1: It's NOT overwriting I meant
<Jack1> sensei what s pwd
<Jack1> ?
<sensei> Jack1: Try the command `pwd`
<Jack1> sure i know oki thx
<sensei> np
<sensei> Gotta jet, laters and good luck everyone with a prob
<Jack1> bye sensei and thx
<Jack1> guys sensei wget doesnt work so right where can i find the archive webpage plugin for konqui i dont find it in synaptic
<ubuntu> wow kubuntu 6.06 is cool
<hollywoodstar> say a C compiler ?
<hollywoodstar> ah
<hollywoodstar> GCC
<hollywoodstar> found it
<apokryphos> hollywoodstar: with regard to compiling, please see the FAQ
<hollywoodstar> kthx
<BKaj> Howdy, still trying to get Mplayer to work in dapper,I'm denied access to make the file executable in order to install it.
<RawSewage> why are you doing that
<RawSewage> it's in the repos
<BKaj> yeah, I tried reinstalling but I;m still unable to launch it and it's not listed in the k-menu either
<hollywoodstar> I have a question
<hollywoodstar> What is the location of the directory of C header files that match your running kernel ?
<BKaj> hollywoodstar: with a nick like that how can anyone resist :)
<hollywoodstar> resist what ?
<BKaj> answering, but I can'r help , sorry
<hollywoodstar> ok
<hollywoodstar> :/
<RawSewage> BKaj, check Lost and Found
<RawSewage> MPlayer ends up in there for some reason
<BKaj> in the cmd line ?
<RawSewage> no, in KMenu
<RawSewage> try restarting X-Server
<RawSewage> Ctrl+Alt+Backspace
<BKaj> hmm  I run the Mplayer installer pkg in Konq , the player appears to be installed but it won't launch cuz it can't find the executable file. I find the installer file but don't have sufficient access to write the file ( to click the executeable box cuz it's greyed out) .
<gupta> Anybody else getting 'thick' printouts?
<BKaj> heh, I can't get the network printer to print amongst other probs
<MidMark> hi
<MidMark> why this command dcop kmix Mixer0 setMute 0 true don't work?
<MidMark> what's wrong?
<MidMark> nothing that use dcop?
<nfechner> MidMark: void setMute(int deviceidx,bool on)
<nfechner> you're missing a parameter
<mrmist> Got a problem with mplayer in mozilla
<MidMark> nfechner: o and true -> int and bool
<MidMark> 0 and true
<mrmist> the frame where the video is supposed to be, it's just a       grey frame. The audio plays fine
<nfechner> oh, missed that#
<MidMark> nfechner: can you try in your pc?
<MidMark> for me doesn't work
<nfechner> works
<nfechner> cool
<MidMark> damn
<BKaj> hmm  I run the Mplayer installer pkg in Konq , the player appears to be installed but it won't launch cuz it can't find the executable file. I find the installer file but don't have sufficient access to write the file ( to click the executeable box cuz it's greyed out) .
<|lostbyte|> arafat, It not good..
<MidMark> nfechner: my line exactly?
<nfechner> stupid question maybe: is 0 the right deviceidx?
<MidMark> nfechner: how can I understand?
<nfechner> besides, what does it say
<nfechner> do you get any error?
<MidMark> no
<MidMark> nothing
<mrmist> guys ? Why is my every mplayer frame grey? No video shows up. The audio is fine though
<MidMark> I have kde 3.5.3
<nfechner> can you open the kmix window and see if one of the other "lamps" go dark?
<nfechner> when you enter the command
<|lostbyte|> mrmist, codecs ?
<mrmist> |lostbyte|: The audio wouldn't play if the codecs were wrong, would they?
<mrmist> |lostbyte|: It's in firefox the frame is grey. the standalone app is fine
<|lostbyte|> mrmist, audio is usually mp3 raw etc.. which is present..
<MidMark> nfechner: mmm also kmix doesn't mute itself!
<|lostbyte|> mrmist, oh ! then what plugin are you using ?
<MidMark> nfechner: I think something is changes in alsa 1.0.11 that I have installed yesterday
<nfechner> even when you click the light?
<MidMark> nfechner: right click on the icon -> mute -> still sound
<nfechner> have you opened the window?
<MidMark> I have no light for channels
<nfechner> interesting
<fabrice_> hello ! I'm nex in unix and kumbutu... do you know how to install a z35 printer ?
<nfechner> MidMark: might be that the new alsa ist really incompatible. Do you really need it?
<MidMark> nfechner: lights only for capture volume
<MidMark> nfechner: I have problems with duplications of sound from front to rear
<MidMark> alsa said to me to try to update to 1.0.11
<MidMark> and I've done it
<nfechner> MidMark: hm
<MidMark> nfechner: of course still no surround (duplicated) for example with amarok
<MidMark> don't know if I have explained well the problem
<MidMark> nfechner: I have surround ONLY with vlc
<nfechner> MidMark: sorry, don't know any further
<MidMark> nfechner: ok thanx anyway :)
<larson9999> tabbed browsing:  i don't get it.  can someone tell me how you quickly switch between tabs as this quots from the site says you can?  Tabbed Browsing
<larson9999> Use tabbed browsing to open multiple Web pages in a single browser window, and quickly flip back and forth.
<gupta> larson9999: there?
<larson9999> gupta yeah
<gupta> ctrl+tab or rightclik+wheel
<gupta> the wheel thing is only in opera though
<larson9999> aha
<gupta> or in opera you can press 1,2 numbad keys as well
<debian1> kde 3.5.3 does not remember "open with" preferences
<debian1> ?
<debian1> any fix for this?
<mrmist> |lostbyte|: I'm usin "mozilla-mplayer" plugin
<|lostbyte|> mrmist, i use moz-plugge
<|lostbyte|> moz-plugger
<|lostbyte|> comes in the repos
<BKaj> does anyone have KMPLAYER working in Dapper ?
<larson9999> ubuntu isn't treating my fat32 drives as nicely as mandriva did
<MidMark> BKaj: yes I have
<BKaj> cool , how do I make the the file executable ?
<mrmist> |lostbyte|: I'll try that, thanks :)
<mrmist> bye
<MidMark> BKaj: I have done nothing than installing via adept mplayer and kmplayer
<SaTaN`> hello
<SaTaN`> can i ask, where can i select a newly installed theme?
<SaTaN`> where can i select a newly installed theme?
<BKaj> oops, MidMark , I was about to say that I reinstalled kmplayer thru synaptic, but it still won't launch due to lack of permission :(
<BKaj> I don't understand
<BKaj> why
<BKaj> anyone ?
<|lostbyte|> SaTaN`, kcontrol
<SeanTater> SaTaN`: or System Settings
<|lostbyte|> !search theme
<ubotu> Found: themes, changethemes, superkaramba, moodin
<|lostbyte|> !changethemes
<ubotu> Install gnome-themes (gnome) or go to menu, system settings, appearance (KDE)
<macconline> hi... this error what is??
<GBoS> what error?
<macconline> E: No se pudo abrir el fichero de bloqueo '/var/lib/apt/lists/lock' - open (13 Permiso denegado)
<macconline> ?? thanks
<macconline> i use apt-get update
<macconline> and view this error
<zorglu1> prepend sudo to the command
<zorglu1> sudo apt-get update
<zorglu1> it will give you root/admin persmission to update the packages
<macconline> iguality... the error is equal
<Tommy2k4> what other mp3 players is there apart from amarok/xmms
<Tommy2k4> well, audio players
<|lostbyte|> macconline, sudo dpkg --configure -a
<zorglu1> mp321, xmms
<|lostbyte|> Tommy2k4, mplayer
<|lostbyte|> Tommy2k4, xine
<ukasz> hi
<|lostbyte|> Tommy2k4, vlc
<Tommy2k4> that can handle m3u (or an alternative)
<ukasz> how to put my computer and trash icon on desktop?
<|lostbyte|> Tommy2k4, xmms, amarok and mplayer.. didt try other's for m3u
<macconline> |lostbyte|:
<Tommy2k4> amarok is crashing when i try to viewmy playlist for some reason
<Tommy2k4> and xmms doesnt have global shortcuts :(
<macconline> thanks... it ok.... --configure -a, what is?
<|lostbyte|> Tommy2k4, try disabling that dynamic option in the status bar.
<ukasz> how to put my computer and trash icon on desktop?
<ukasz> how to put my computer and trash icon on desktop?
<|lostbyte|> macconline, to reconfigure your db in case of a lock.
<apokryphos> !trash
<ubotu> I know nothing about trash
<zorglu1> ukasz: by repeating the question more often :)
<|lostbyte|> ukasz, right click > create new >
<apokryphos> !repeat > ukasz
<Tommy2k4> |lostbyte|, in amarok?
<|lostbyte|> Tommy2k4, yeah !
<macconline> |lostbyte|: ok, very thanks....
<Tommy2k4> i dont see a status bar nor a dynamic option
<visik7> is there a way to power on off usb ports via /sys or /proc or some other way ?
<ergin> is there any turkish here ?
<tux> [sry4spam]  got the stranged problem i've ever had........   I installed Kubuntu (again) yesterday and tried to get samba or nfs working...... I installed all needed packages, i edited my smb.conf..... portmap is running... smbd is running.... nmbd is running.... but it doesnt work. portmap -p WONT give me any informations, it simply doesnt says anything. Im sure i made anything right. Please come & join my problem........
<zorglu1> visik7: i would be surprised. why do you need this ?
<visik7> zorglu1: I've a usb light and a usb fan  isn't a device but I want to switch it on or off
<zorglu1> visik7: wow :) ok this is very unlikely to work :)
<visik7>  zorglu1 under windows is possible
<|lostbyte|> visik7, huh ! i think by removing the usb module that supports it.. dont know exactly..
<zorglu1> visik7: well then you should run window :)
<visik7> zorglu1: no
<visik7> zorglu1: I run linux and I want that feature
<zorglu1> removing the power of usb port on the fly
<|lostbyte|> tux, Sorry ! no idea..
<visik7> I don't want to use that crappy os
<zorglu1> visik7: this is cool :) this is open source, you can code it and contribute the whole
<tux> |lostbyte|: thought so -.-
<visik7> zorglu1: I'm not able
<zorglu1> well everybody is able to contribute
<zorglu1> please do :)
<zorglu1> visik7: ok to have a definitive answer on the usb disabeling thing, you can try specic usb mailing list for linux
<visik7> I'm not able to code
<visik7> btw
<tux> I thought i would be able to get at least SAMBA running, as i did it 50 times before, but it simply doesnt work and im at the end of my tries...
<|lostbyte|> visik7, Windows is not crappy.. computer illiterate make them..
<visik7> I'll keep googling
<zorglu1> well you may not know how to code. but people can learn :)
<zorglu1> and there are many other way to contribute
<zorglu1> documentation, translation, donating money to people working for free
<tux> ----has anyone here ever had the problem that portmap -p simply doesnt say anything?----
<zorglu1> nope i dont use nfs
<tux> samba?
<zorglu1> nope
<visik7> zorglu1: I know how to contribute I just asking if there is a way to disable usb port
<tux> instead?
<zorglu1> i use sshfuse... it may not fit your need tho :)
<zorglu1> visik7: ok and i answered to the best of my knowledge :)
<visik7> ok thank you :)
<tux> but u can share through sshfuse?
<zorglu1> tux, ssh fuse is a module which allow you to access remote disk thru ssh as if they were local
<tux> this is nice, too
<zorglu1> tux, the remote end needs to support scp tho
<tux> need portmap to use it?
<zorglu1> nope :)
<tux> nice
<tux> gonna find some howto ^^
<ubuntu> help please
<tux> yeah ubuntu?
<ubuntu> does anyone know how to turn kubuntu into a file server using samba?
<tux> have installed all needed packages?
<tux> like samba-common ?
<ubuntu> appreciate if you could tell me how to check for that
<tux> ok
<tux> go in adept
<ubuntu> yeah
<tux> left top corner
<tux> ADEPT ->
<tux> Manage Repor...
<ubuntu> yeah
<tux> is only the first line black and the others gray?
<tux> oder added already some sources?
<ubuntu> first two lines black ... others gray
<tux> right-click on the line where anything is told about CD-ROM and "disable"
<tux> all other lines down, which are gray and start with "deb" rightr click and "enable"
<tux> then click "Fetch Updates"
<tux> no
<tux> first "apply"
<tux> then fetch
<ubuntu> I think i know where you going tux .... u want me to download the samba-common package right?
<tux> right =)
<tux> newbie or experienced?
<ubuntu> newbie tux .... I am used to Windows NT
<tux> thats y i told in these little steps
<ubuntu> been trying to configure the smb.conf for ages
<tux> first need samba-common
<zorglu1> providing command line are faster as the 'client' can easily cut/paste
<ubuntu> appreciate your help very much tux
<zorglu1> tux: providing command line are faster as the 'client' can easily cut/paste  <- just a random remark on helping :)
<ubuntu> what else do i need tux?
<tux> wait a second
<Giniley> ubuntu: do Alt-F2 -> sudo apt-get install samba-common
<tux> zorglu1: right ^^
<ubuntu> zorgul am i right to say I need to install "putty" for cut & paste?
<zorglu1> ubuntu, i would not know, i dont understnd your question
<zorglu1> cut/past is provided by default on kubuntu, hopefully :)
<tux> =)
<ubuntu> I was hoping it was provided for by default
<tux> ubuntu to cut and paste simply mark the text u wanna copy and where you wanna put it click "middle mouse"
<zorglu1> ubuntu, anything makeing you think it isnt ?
<ubuntu> yup coz I googled and the info i got was that you need 'putty' to cut & paste in linux. but i think that's outdated
<|lostbyte|> ubuntu, lolz.
<zorglu1> ubuntu, cut/paste is provided by default. you dont need to add anything
<ubuntu> just for your info I am thinking of replacing a Windows NT4.0 server with kubuntu
<tux> |lostbyte|: laughing wont help...
<Loth77> hello
<tux> ubuntu best choice u ever made ;)
<|lostbyte|> tux, Sorry <:|
<ubuntu> all i need is to learn how to configure the smb.conf file
<tux> dont have to |lostbyte| ^^
<BKaj> stickynotes works
<tux> it wont help u to configure it, if u havent the samba-common ubuntu
<|lostbyte|> ubuntu, you dont have too..
<Loth77> i have installed Xgl and compiz, it works great, but i have a problem with font size... has anyone had troubles lik this? (fonts is extremely small)
<tux> so got it meanwhile?
<|lostbyte|> ubuntu, check with dpkg -l | grep samba
<|lostbyte|> Loth77, Increase it then..
<ubuntu> i see ... ok lets say i got samba-common, could you give me a rough guide on how to make samba work?
<tux> yeah...
<Loth77> useless... all system fonts are small... i can't change menu fonts... conqueror fonts...
<Loth77> desktop fonts...
<|lostbyte|> ubuntu, here a gui tool -----------> sudo kcmshell kcmsambaconf
<|lostbyte|> type that in konsole.
<zorglu1> Loth77: it is a very specific question, the channel dedicated to xgl/compiz may be more helpfull on this
<Loth77> oki :)
<|lostbyte|> Loth77, Go to kcontrol..
<Loth77> kubuntu-xgl?
<zorglu1> #xgl
<Loth77> i tried with kcontrol.... but i can't change all system fonts i need to :(
<|lostbyte|> Loth77, Opps ! miss read.
<zorglu1> Loth77: the topic has a link specific to ubuntu
<Loth77> zorglu... sorry... what do you mean? :)
<ubuntu> lostbyte ... yup I got into that screen
<zorglu1> Loth77: the topic of #xgl has a link specific to xgl + ubuntu
<tux> ubuntu, i thing all you need is descripted HERE
<tux> http://www.linuxhomenetworking.com/linux-hn/samba.htm#_Toc91165131
<ubuntu> but its all greyed out
<tux> thing = think ^^
<|lostbyte|> ubuntu, Learn to use that gui.. to set up your samba.
<Loth77> ok
<Loth77> i'm looking in the forums now
<zorglu1> ok
<Loth77> in the xgl formus
<|lostbyte|> ubuntu, its all there...
<|lostbyte|> ubotu, best of luck..
<|lostbyte|> ubuntu, ^
<ubuntu> thank you lostbyte ... much appreciated!
<|lostbyte|> ;)
<tux> ubuntu, when its all greyed out u HAVENT samba-common
<Wes> #ubuntu-es
<tux> try get in Konsole and type "sudo apt-get install samba-common"
<Wes> #kubuntu-es
<ubuntu> tux thanks for you help too! let me study the text
<Wes> #wes
<tux> best of luck ;)
<|lostbyte|> Loth77, Does'nt the desktop font setting change the fonts ?
<zorglu1> Wes: inter ubuntu channel spammer ? :)
<ubuntu> this channel is cool!!!! ..... will be back gentlemen
<tux> ubuntu
<tux> remember
<Wes> sorry i dont understad
<tux> any questions u have
<SeanTater> Does this mean he wants more spanish-speaking ubuntu users?
<tux> paste in www.google.de/linux
<tux> a million infos ;)
<ubuntu> geez ... sure will ... this is better than attending classes! THANKS A MILLION TUX!
<|lostbyte|> tux, i prefer doing "linux <search term>" than doing to /linux/ .. as some results from non linux sites dont turn up..
<|lostbyte|> doing/going*
<tux> i prefer using "man" than anoying google main server ^^
<ubuntu> see yah all later ... got a soccer match to catch ... USD 100 riding on Germany tonight he he he
<|lostbyte|> ubuntu, Dont read howto's cause they are not distro spesific and will confuse you..
<tux> ubuntu
<tux> german?
<ubuntu> nah malaysian
<tux> aaha
<|lostbyte|> Germany vs. Argentina tonight..
<ubuntu> yup lost byte
<cox377> Isit????
<cox377> what time is the game GMT?
<tux> Germany will win ;))
<|lostbyte|> 6:00pm here in kuwait.. :P
<|lostbyte|> Definitly..
<ubuntu> local time in berlin is 16:00
<tux> deutsche hier?
<ubuntu> u guys have to figure out you times where u are :))
<BKaj> no tux, english
<tux> just asked if anyones german, but thanks for info BKaj  ;)
<Tommy2k4> in kaffeine playlist viewer can i hide certain columns eg album
<BKaj> you're welcome tux
<|lostbyte|> get all your football info here => http://www.google.com/ig?hl=en
<ubuntu> have to excuse myself guys .... hope to catch up with you later ... tks again for the info
<|lostbyte|> and here => http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/soccer/specials/world_cup/2006/
<|lostbyte|> AND GET THIS COOL EXTENSION FOR ALL FOOTBALL LOVERS => http://www.joga.com/jogacompanion.aspx
<robotgeek> can we please keep the soccer talk in #kubuntu-offtopic
<cox377> 15:00 local time
<cox377> UK
<xanax`> hello
<xanax`> where could I find the "kubuntu 6.06 image" for vmware ?
<zorglu1> same answer as in #kubuntu-fr :)
<robotgeek> xanax`: no idea, but why dont you try out the live cd directly?
<|lostbyte|> !search iso
<ubotu> Found: burniso, burners, iso, xen, midi
<xanax`> the live cd doesn't interest me
<robotgeek> xanax`: okay, try lookiing on the vmware site then
<|lostbyte|> robotgeek, what ? lolz
<BKaj> why vm ware, just dual boot...with vmware you risk screwing up hardware drivers and lotsa other probs.
<xanax`> really BKaj ?  I thought it was stable.
<|lostbyte|> BKaj, Who said..
<|lostbyte|> it is stable..
<Giniley> that risk is nearly the same on livecd
<|lostbyte|> BKaj, Its the best virtual machine out there.
<tux> im running Vmware-Server and im very happy with it.......
<BKaj> i speak from experience , but go ahead , just a warning to be real careful with it
<BKaj> well, you guys are lucky...i had reinstall all my hardware drivers after trying vmware , which I found slow and buggy BTW
<cox377> does anyone know of a decent benchmarking application for kubuntu?
<xanax`> ah .. cool I finally found the kubuntu 6.06 image for vmware on their website (I should have been blind before..)
<BKaj> dual boot is the best way to go if ya wanna run Linux and windoze
<|lostbyte|> xanax`, BKaj is some what right, if you looking for graphics and speed in linux, vmware is not the way, but if you want to simply experiance the fun.. go on. Drivers will be generic and memory will be hoged. but with a fast processor and large memeory it smooth.
<tux> but i some cases you just need to have running linux + running windows same time
<tux> and in that case VMware is a MUST
<tux> i = in
<BKaj> well that's what VM ware is ...it runs on top of windoze
<xanax`> to be frank, I already know linux quite well.. but not vmware. I just wanted to test it :)
<|lostbyte|> xanax`, it you have counted no of apps in windows that you like.. wine is prefect.
<BKaj> hehe :)
<BKaj> I'll drink to that :)
<|lostbyte|> xanax`, Go ahead, love to hear from you when in act.
<xanax`> have some of you tried XEN ?
<xanax`> is it any good ?
<|lostbyte|> xanax`, na ! didt try that..
<BKaj> I've heard good things about Xen
<BKaj> If you have a hi er end graphics card it's quite cool from all reports
<OdyX> yop
<pradeepto> !mp3
<ubotu> For lots of multimedia issues this page has the useful information you want: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  see also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - Please use free formats: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Tommy2k4> any way to make kaffeine automatically play when i load it
<|lostbyte|> Tommy2k4, automatically play what..
<Tommy2k4> random file from playlist
<Tommy2k4> nvm --play does it :)
<|lostbyte|> :)
<Tommy2k4> using dcop how can i run multiple commands (specifically run the same command multiple times on 1 keypress)
<djkoock> hi
<djkoock>  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16834
<djkoock> what I must add for the Italian language?
<djkoock>  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16834
<djkoock> help me
<Alelasquez> #ubuntu-it
<Alelasquez> djkoock
<djkoock> Alelasquez  nobody advises to me
<Tommy2k4> nvm i dont need it anymore
<djkoock> -.-
<|lostbyte|> Tommy2k4, why ?
<Tommy2k4> nvm i dont need it anymore
* mode/#kubuntu [+o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
<gnomefreak> :)
<Melchiorre> :)
<RadiantFire> :)
<RadiantFire> :P
<centyx> is it a bad idea to remove the kubuntu-desktop package?
<|lostbyte|> yes !
<RadiantFire> centyx: if you plan on upgrading to a new version kubuntu-desktop is required
<Melchiorre> as long as that's the only package you remove, it shouldn't change anything...
<RadiantFire> however, it won't break any thing
<centyx> the kmplayer-konq-plugins just weren't working for me, so I removed them w/ apt-get, and it removed kubuntu-desktop as well
<centyx> ah
<RadiantFire> kmplayer wasn't wo rking?
<RadiantFire> what was wrong with it?
<|lostbyte|> centyx, no ! that does'nt happen..
<centyx> RadiantFire: it wouldn't play anything, standalone or in konqueror
<RadiantFire> maybe we can get them working :-)
* mode/#kubuntu [+b *!*@87.113.91.34.bbplus.pte-ag2.dyn.plus.net]  by thoreauputic
<RadiantFire> centyx: what were you trying to play?
* mode/#kubuntu [-o thoreauputic]  by thoreauputic
<RadiantFire> centyx: for things like quicktime you need libxine-extracodecs and maybe w32codecs
<centyx> RadiantFire: I had both of those installed
<RadiantFire> really
<|lostbyte|> centyx, use moxplugger, works for me..
<RadiantFire> did it give you errors when you put it in console mode?
<|lostbyte|> mozplugger*
<RadiantFire> ewww... don't use mozplugger...
<centyx> well, now everything works w/ kaffeine
<centyx> without any further configuration
<|lostbyte|> RadiantFire, >:
<centyx> so I'm happy w/ it
<RadiantFire> i hate the crash on the destructor with kaffeine part
<RadiantFire> its so annoying to have the window gone and then 5 seconds later... "konqueror crashed"
<centyx> I guess I just need to reinstall kubuntu-desktop and put a hold on kmplayer-konq-plugins so it won't install
<centyx> or not hold
<|lostbyte|> huh ..
<centyx> what would be the flag?
<RadiantFire> centyx: you don't need kubuntu-desktop until you upgrade to anot her version
<centyx> RadiantFire: k
<RadiantFire> kubuntu-desktop stores stuff like replacements for obsoleted packages and stuff
<RadiantFire> or something, I'm not entirely sure how it works...
<centyx> RadiantFire: what are the states available for dpkg --set-selections
<centyx> I want to tell ubuntu not to install kmplayer-konq-plugins
<centyx> kbuntu rather
<Frederick> folks anyone else having problems with nicotine?
<centyx> deinstall, hold, install,
<centyx> hrm
<RadiantFire> centyx: i have no idea..
<RadiantFire> i don't mess with dpkg
<centyx> are maybe I need to put something in /etc/apt/preferences?
<DjDarkman> hy ,how can I install gcc3 aside gcc4 and compile something specifiing gcc3?
<centyx> oh well
<centyx> hold didn't work
<centyx> "the following held selections will be changed"
<Tommy2k4> how can i limit bandwidth to a certain app
<Raito> My computer was originally a media center XP comp, so there are these buttons on the side for play, pause, stop etc. Is there any way I can map them to a key so I can use them with Kubuntu?
<Tommy2k4> Raito, try http://dev-loki.blogspot.com/2006/04/mapping-unsupported-keys-with-xmodmap.html
<Raito> Tommy2k4: How do you bind the keys to unused keysyms? That is what I was asking >_<
<Tommy2k4> im pretty sure that page explains it?
<Raito> It says just to do it, it kinda assumes that is common knowledge, like how would I bind a key with kubuntu?
<Raito> Wait
<Raito> nevermind
<Raito> sorry
<Tommy2k4> it explains it in detail
<Nrvana_> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<sum> hi
<Raito> Tommy2k4: Darn, I guess it is impossible, X windows doesn't even recognise them as keys
<Tommy2k4> so you ran xev from console and nothing happened when you pressed the keys?
<Raito> Tommy2k4: Correct, something only happens when I press a normal key but the media keys have no effect
<Tommy2k4> no idea then
<Raito> >_>
<|lostbyte|> Raito, Nothing happed where ?
<Raito> Jlostbyte|: In the terminal window whenI push the media keys, with a normal key it works fine
<jjesse> whats the command to sync via ntp the time from the terminal?
<|lostbyte|> Raito, USB keyboard.. ?
<Raito> Jlostbyte|: Laptop keyboard
<biffhero> does anyone else think that it is crazy that tar needs the j or z command to figure out that a file is a .gz or a .bz file?  I thought that's what magic numbers were for.
<|lostbyte|> Magic numbers ?
<biffhero> the first few bytes of a file tells the OS or apps what kind of a file it is.
<desarrollo03> #ubuntu-es
<biffhero> man 5 magic
<biffhero> look in /usr/share/file/magic
<sotired> hello all
<sotired> how is everyone?
<sotired> im trying to install "multimux" to help me with my dvd conversion/burning, but im afraid i dont know what im doing
<jjesse> good how are you?
<sotired> been better...
<sotired> there are no installation instructions in the readme and im at a loss :(
<sotired> i could use a fish, but i would be better served to learn how to fish
<sotired> if you know waht i mean
<scotty> Hey, I have a question if anyone has time ... ?
<arso> omg, the mounting is still getting screwed
<arso> "sudo mount -a" right
<scotty> Ok, I recently got my Kubuntu discs, and I want to install it on my laptop. The only problem is, when I boot in live CD (I haven't installed Kubuntu yet) my wireless card won't work. Now I know you need a driver, but I have no idea how to get the driver I need while in Kubuntu if I can't access the internet ... what do I do?
<scotty> Will it work once I install Kubuntu, or what?
<sotired> im no expert...but with lt's i usually have to use ndiswrapper
<scotty> ok, so how do I get that?
<sotired> but this is coming from the guy who cant install anything without adept :)
<arso> any pros here?
<scotty> Ok, I can use adept to install ndiswrapper?
<osh_> scotty: put ndiswrapper and your driver on an usb-stick and use that?
<sotired> i really dont know
<arso> i need to create a directory to mount my hd on
<arso> its not fuking working
<sotired> did you make the dir in /mnt/ ?
<osh_> arso: I can help
<scotty> osh_ ... that's actually a good idea
<arso> osh_:  hello :)
<osh_> scotty: good to know that 6+ years as a unix/linux admin has paid off... ;-)
<arso> osh_:  ya, how do i create that
<sotired> so can someone help me to install multimux?
<osh_> arso: hi.
<osh_> arso: what is it that you want to do?
<arso> osh_:  i recently formatted drives and i need to mount them
<osh_> arso: regular IDE disks?
<arso> yes
<osh_> arso: and they are connected? what does dmesg say?
<sotired> if i dl a program, and it has a makefile...what do i do w/that/
<osh_> sotired: ./configure; make; make install
<arso> osh_:  yes theyre connected, can u tell me how to sign in as root, coz if i right click and say mount, its says must be in root
<sotired> thanks osh...ill try it
<osh_> arso: in kubuntu root is disabled. you "must" use sudo. what's the name of your disks? /dev/hdb /dev/hdd?
<arso> osh_:  hdb5
<sotired> ./configure no such file or directory :(
<osh_> arso: try this. first "sudo -v" then "sudo mkdir /mnt/mydisk; sudo mount /dev/hdb5 /mnt/mydisk"
<osh_> arso: what does it say?
<osh_> sotired: are you in the directory where you unpacked the tar.gz file?
<BKaj> arso, you have 5 partitions ...does that include windows ?
<arso> yes
<arso> more then 5 i thinkk
<sotired> yes
<arso> osh_:  it  didnt say anything
<arso> but it worked
<arso> i can access the partition
<osh_> arso: ok, great. :-)
<arso> osh_:  can u please explain those 2 commands for later use?
<osh_> sotired: what's the program you're trying to install?
<osh_> arso: which ones?
<sotired> multimux
<arso> osh_:  osh_> arso: try this. first "sudo -v" then "sudo mkdir /mnt/mydisk; sudo mount /dev/hdb5 /mnt/mydisk"
<sotired> its a dependancy for any2dvd
<sotired> for burning my own legally purchased backups of course....
<osh_> arso: sudo is to allow you do do things as root. mkdir to create dir and mount to mount the disk.
<osh_> sotired: naturally...
<osh_> sotired: just type make
<osh_> in that directory, no configure nessecary.
<sotired> bash: ./make: No such file or directory
<kronoz> argh i can never get the nvidia driver to work in kubuntu, i've tried everything a million times
<sotired> smae thing without the ./
<arso> osh_:  so when iam typign the same command for other partitions, which parts should i replace please? "osh_> arso: try this. first "sudo -v" then "sudo mkdir /mnt/mydisk; sudo mount /dev/hdb5 /mnt/mydisk""
<osh_> arso: the /mnt/mydisk and the /dev/hdb5 parts.
<osh_> sotired: type "which make"
<osh_> sotired: and then type "gcc -v"
<sotired> ok...does that mean im done? :)
<osh_> sotired: no, now we have to find out if you have the tools to build multimux.
<sotired> ok
<sotired> i appreciate the help by the way
<osh_> sotired: what's the output?
<osh_> sotired: no problem
<sotired> command not found
<sotired> so ill grab gcc from adept?
<arso> osh_:  for the /mnt/mydisk, wat should i replace it into
<kronoz> apt-get install build-essentials
<sotired> kronoz: that for me?
<osh_> sotired: yes, do that. or type "sudo aptitude install gcc make", or build-essentials as kronoz suggested.
<osh_> arso: that's just the name where you want your disk mounted so call it something that makes sense to you.
<arso> osh_:  i see, ok thank u
<osh_> arso: no problem
<metalero9> miren ahi
<arso> u helped a lot
<osh_> arso: glad to help. :-)
<sotired> ok its doing ti magic
<sotired> done
<metalero9> http://www.hispamp3.com/noticias/noticia.php?noticia=20060630094730
<osh_> now do the make think in the multix dir again.
<metalero9> ahi
<sotired> ok
<osh_> sotired: now do the make think in the multix dir again.
<MetaMorfoziS> is there any solution to the kdesktop crashing? when i rightclicks sometimes it crashes
<sotired> that worked i think
<osh_> sotired: good. now do a "sudo make install" to install it.
<osh_> sotired: the "sudo" part is to allow you to install it on the system, it will fail otherwise.
<sotired> thank you all so much
<osh_> sotired: no problem, now I have to go change a nappie. wish me luck...
<sotired> right sudo/... does that stand for Suoer USer Do?
<sotired> good luck
<osh_> sotired: yes.
<orly> what's the equivalent of the command 'make' in kubuntu
<sotired> im off to burn my legal back up of a dvd that i most definatley own
<sotired> make
<sotired> ?
<orly> like compiling
<orly> when you compile files
<SkrotFFS> it's "make" there as well
<orly> hmm...
<SkrotFFS> Make sure you've got the "build-essential" packages installed
<orly> i do >.>
<SkrotFFS> package*
<orly> w/e i think i found it out
<arso> osh_:  when i try to mount a partition that i mounted before
<arso> it says file already exists
<arso> osh_:  so how do i load it
<arso> osh_:  mount*
<_zblach> back again. how can one configure katapault in dapper?
<arso> osh_: ? u there
<arso> osh_:  when i restart, they get unmounted
<arso> osh_:  how do i mount please, without creating a directory for it, if it already has one
<Hawkwind> arso: mount /mnt/cdrom for example
<omeow> What is it that you want to mount?
<VieLGus-KuTaS> which file hold all the raid info?
<arso> Hawkwind:  i see so i need to rememebr the directory i saved the mounting to/.?
<Hawkwind> arso: What is it you are trying/wanting to mount exactly ?
<arso> partition
<Hawkwind> arso: Partitions should get mounted on boot
<omeow> Well, first you would create a directory for it. (usually in /mnt/)
<Hawkwind> arso: Is it a partition that is listed in your /etc/fstab  ?
<omeow> After you've done that, you open /etc/fstab as root and add a line there for the partition in question.
<omeow> This page should explains things; http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#Windows
<Goofer> Hey Can someone help me ?? I have problem with playing music in Kubuntu 6.06 ??
<_zblach> Goofer: laptop and the 686 kernel?
<sdlnxgk> anyone have problems with the automount with the cdrom???? worked fine last night, but woke up to watch a move and will not mount cdrom!!!
<Goofer> no
<Hawkwind> Goofer: Have you looked at the restricted formats page ?
<Goofer> pc with c-media chipset
<arso> sudo mkdir /mnt/hdd6: sudo mount /dev/hdd6 mnt/hdd6
<arso> mkdir: cannot create directory `sudo': File exists
<arso> mkdir: cannot create directory `mount': File exists
<arso> mkdir: cannot create directory `/dev/hdd6': File exists
<arso> mkdir: cannot create directory `mnt/hdd6': No such file or directory
<Hawkwind> arso: Use pastebin for that please
<Hawkwind> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<Goofer> Hmmm
<_zblach> katapault configuration: works fine in breezy, whereis in dapper?
<arso> Hawkwind:  k sorry
<Goofer> the problem is :
<Goofer> tha Amarok and Kaffeine can't play mp3 :] 
<_zblach> restricted formats
<Goofer> that*
<Goofer> Yeah
<Goofer> but i'm from Europe :] 
<Hawkwind> arso: sudo mount /dev/hdd6 /mnt/some-mount-point
<Goofer> so i don't have restrictions :)
<Hawkwind> arso: Replace some-mount-point with a directory you have created
<_zblach> Goofer: regardless of your location, you have to get that stuff yourself
<Goofer> so
<Goofer> how do I can get it ?? :>
<arso> Hawkwind:  and if i cant remember the directory ??
<_zblach> so, open up adept and look for mp3
<Hawkwind> arso: Make one
<Hawkwind> !restricted
<ubotu> For lots of multimedia issues this page has the useful information you want: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  see also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - Please use free formats: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Goofer> ok
<sdlnxgk> anyone having CDROM mounting issues???
<Goofer> i've installed gstreamer libraries... but how do i can use it in kaffeine or Amarok ?? :>
<Hawkwind> arso: Or look in the /mnt directory and see what directories are listed there
<arso> Hawkwind:  how can i LOOk please?
<Hawkwind> arso: ls -la /mnt
<sdlnxgk> !mount
<ubotu> Disks store lots of data. Partitioning: try gparted or qtparted  - Formatting: see the manpage for mkfs  - Mounting: system -> administration -> disks
<sdlnxgk> !cdrom
<ubotu> I know nothing about cdrom
<_zblach> !katapault
<ubotu> I know nothing about katapault
<sdlnxgk> !removable media
<ubotu> I know nothing about removable media
<Goofer> I've installed gstreamer library with plugins... But how I can use it in Kaffeine ??
<Hawkwind> Read the restricted formats page
<Hawkwind> All of this is explained there
<Goofer> can you send me a link ??
<Hawkwind> Again ?
<Hawkwind> Look in your buffer
<sdlnxgk> Goofer really is as easy as reading that page ;)
<VieLGus-KuTaS> which file hold all the raid info?
<Goofer> ok
<Hawkwind> It's about 35 lines back
<Goofer> sorry :)
<Hawkwind> !restricted
<ubotu> For lots of multimedia issues this page has the useful information you want: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  see also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - Please use free formats: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Hawkwind> Read that!
<sdlnxgk> Hawkwind know anything about cdrom mounting problems???
<Hawkwind> sdlnxgk: Nope.  Mine mounts fine here.  What's the exact problem ?
<sdlnxgk> when I put in an media disc would get pop up windows asking what to do next don't get that anymore
<sdlnxgk> plus I added an icon on the desktop to manually mount it and still will not mount any type of media :(
<Hawkwind> sdlnxgk: You verified hal is running as that's what controls the automounting stuff IIRC
<Hawkwind> Be right back, gotta restart X
<sdlnxgk> Hawkwind it was working just fine 8 hours ago before going to work and some how it just shut off but i'll check and see if it's still running
<Howitzer> How do i make it so that in KDE, i have to click twice to activate an item? (start an app on the desktop, opening a folder in konqueror, ...)
<VieLGus-KuTaS> which file hold all the raid info?
<VieLGus-KuTaS> i know , that one click is annoying
<dr_willis> Howitzer,  its in the settings somewhere. :)
<dr_willis> under mouse perhaps? i forget.
<dr_willis> ive gotten used to the 1 click.
<Howitzer> oh
<kubuntu-noob> hi everyone
<Howitzer> well, i could adapt myself, but i'd like to adapt my environment to me for the moment :)
<Howitzer> hi kubuntu-noob
<kubuntu-noob> i'm new to kubuntu
<VieLGus-KuTaS> hi
<VieLGus-KuTaS> matoo
<dr_willis> Mollo!
<dr_willis>  :)
<kubuntu-noob> i'm trying it out before deciding to move over from ubuntu
<Howitzer> don't call yourself a noob, it isn't good for your self-confidence!
<kubuntu-noob> i've been having some problems though
<VieLGus-KuTaS> yeah , kubuntu rox
<VieLGus-KuTaS> what problem
<kubuntu-noob> like how do you get konqueror to use 128 bit ssl that is required by banks?
<sdlnxgk> yes double clickis in system settings under mouse
<SeanTater> I have somewhere around 15 screensavers.. I;m used to ~100, but I don;t know where I got them -- where might I net extra screensavers for KDE?
<SeanTater> kscreensaver is already installed
<kubuntu-noob> and also kmail is able to sign my e-mail but refuses to decrypt it even though i have imported all my keyrings
<Howitzer> ty sdlnxgk
<sdlnxgk> hey noob konqueror should be 128bit all ready works great with my bank
<sdlnxgk> Howitzer yvw
<Howitzer> maybe your bank has an IE only?
<kubuntu-noob> that's what i thought
<sdlnxgk> try Opera and Mozilla and see what happens
<kubuntu-noob> each time i try to access my account though i keep gettinga message to download netscape or ie coz it can't use 128 ssl
<kubuntu-noob> work fine in firefox
<VieLGus-KuTaS> what problem
<VieLGus-KuTaS> which file hold all the raid info?
<sdlnxgk> yup sounds like an IE problem
<sdlnxgk> what bank you using??
<kubuntu-noob> but i'd rather find a way to use konqueror as it fits in a lot better with kubuntu
<kubuntu-noob> www.lafayettesavingsbank.com
<gupta> kubuntu-noob: Fits in??
<kubuntu-noob> i also tried trying to set the user agent to ie but not luck
<kubuntu-noob> heh i meant integrated
<gupta> kubuntu-noob: did you remove cookies after chanign id?
<sdlnxgk> loads up just fine for me
<kubuntu-noob> nope
<gupta> try that
<kubuntu-noob> yeah it'll load fine but it will not let me login to my bank account
<sdlnxgk> let me try to access something with encryption
<VieLGus-KuTaS> kubuntu-noob: well  , go to crypto settings , there are some sll methods that are not being used , maybe you need to find out which method the bank uses and enable it
<kubuntu-noob> let me check
<Howitzer> kubuntu-noob: try changing the user agent to mozilla
<Howitzer> who knows it's just a check instead of a requirement
<kubuntu-noob> ok chaning it to mozilla
<slow-motion> hallo
<kubuntu-noob> be right back
<idimmu> how do i change my display resolution?
<idimmu> please!
<gupta> alt+f2 > kcontrol , somewhere there
<idimmu> cheers
<Howitzer> kcontrol > display
<sdlnxgk> noob check this out might help ya http://docs.kde.org/stable/en/kdebase/kcontrol/crypto/index.html
<idimmu> ive used gnome for what feels like 7 years
<BKaj> idimmu: system settings/hardware/display/admin mode/monitor
<idimmu> this is all new :o
<Howitzer> heh
<idimmu> thanks
<Howitzer> had the same idimmu
<Howitzer> i'm kind of loving KDE atm
<Howitzer> feels so centralised and customisable
<idimmu> well it looks pretty :)
<Howitzer> it takes longer to set up, but keeps me satisfied for longer
<Tommy2k4> my monitor used to give frequency out of range errors for no reason (not when booting up, it happened randomly after id been booted up for ages) when i was using 24bit / 1280x1024
<Tommy2k4> i switched to 16bit / 1024x768 and it fixed it
<BKaj> idimmu:  then  find your monitor in the list , apply , then go to the resolution setting and change it
<Tommy2k4> do you think if i use 1280/1024 but keep 16bit it wont crash still
<idimmu> yep all done, thanks very much BKaj
<BKaj> COOL
<ubuntu> hola
<arso> hey guys, i found out i have to mount the partitions everytime i reboot
<ubuntu> ke tal por estos parajes?
<BKaj> Tommy2k4: prolly work but I hope you have good sized monitor and good vision :)
<Tommy2k4> 15" monitor
<BKaj> pretty small for that res
<Tommy2k4> ive always used it
<BKaj> then you have good eyes
<sdlnxgk> arso what kind of drive you trying to mount???
<sdlnxgk> you can change the 0 to a 1 and have it mount on start up ;)
<BKaj> I'm old so I dont go higher than 1024x768 on a 17"
<arso> sdlnxgk:  normal partitions ext3
<sdlnxgk> Grrrrrrrrrrr CDROM will not mount even after restarting X I have to reboot the  entire system DAMMIT thought I was done with that when I left M$
<francesco_> Help please!!!
<francesco_> Si  verificato un errore durante il caricamento di http://www.google.it:
<francesco_> Impossibile avviare il processo Impossibile creare un io-slave: File system in sola lettura.
<sdlnxgk> arso just go to /etc and exit fstab for that device and change the 0 to a 1 like the master hard drive that boots up
<sdlnxgk> !etc
<ubotu> I know nothing about etc
<sdlnxgk> !/etc
<ubotu> I know nothing about /etc
<sdlnxgk> Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
<sdlnxgk> hehehehe
<sdlnxgk> :D
<sdlnxgk> all good
<sdlnxgk> brb have to reboot so I can watch a freakin movie what a drag :( gotta be a way to fix it without rebooting all the time
<francesco_> konqueror not open any web page. Error: Impossible to create a io-slave: File system only read.
<francesco_> Help! Please - - konqueror not open any web page. Error: Impossible to create a io-slave: File system only read.
<VieLGus-KuTaS> which file hold all the raid info?
<karotte_> hi
<gupta> Anybody successfully printing in draft?
<VieLGus-KuTaS> hi
<visik7> is there something in ubuntu like katapult yakuake and gestures ?
<gupta> getures? Mouse gestures? strokeit?
<visik7> yes mouse gestures
<francesco_> How install Firefox using apt-get?
<gupta> visik7: I am looking for decent mouse gesteru app for months now :(
<VieLGus-KuTaS> sudo apt-get install firefox
<VieLGus-KuTaS> ?
<visik7> ok stuck with kubuntu I would give gnome a try but I can't live without this 3 apps
<gupta> khotkeys works but horrible configuration.
<gupta> visik7: I know mouse gestures are a must, I never touch the mouse when using linux
<arso> hey guys
<VieLGus-KuTaS> hi
<arso> which version of wine should i download
<visik7> I use it for 3 or 4 things
<arso> since i am newbie
<visik7> that make my life easyer
<gupta> VieLGus-KuTaS:  aptitude search firefox
<visik7> arso: apt-get install wine ?
<Tommy2k4> BKaj, must be cos i wear glasses lol
<francesco_> help for install firefox using apt-get install firefox
<francesco_> W: Locking disabilitato per il file di lock in sola lettura /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<francesco_> E: Impossibile scrivere in /var/cache/apt/
<francesco_> E: La lista dei pacchetti o il file di status non possono essere letti o aperti.
<arso> visik7:  in terminal?>
<visik7> no
<visik7> in kde obviously
<gupta> Ok, what should be the printing configuration for draft printing. Currently it doesn't want to print in draft.
<Hawkwind> francesco_: Did you do sudo apt-get install mozilla-firefox ?
<gupta> is there simple wordpad like app?
<GBoS> kwrite
<gupta> nothing complicated, I just need, bold, bullet support
<Hawkwind> gupta: Any editor basically like gedit, kwrite, kate, jed, nedit, leafpad
<gupta> none I know has a simple features, like choosing font colour
<gupta> afaik
<gupta> do correct me if I am wrong
<GBoS> gupta: openoffice should come with kubuntu
<gupta> simple app
<GBoS> that's has a MSWord-equivilent
<kronoz> openoffice does come with kubuntu
<arso> !afaik
<ubotu> I know nothing about afaik
<arso> wtf is afaik, i hear it everywhere
<gupta> as far as i know
<gupta> kronoz: Yes , but I don't require openoffice, just a simple lil app like wordpad
<VieLGus-KuTaS> which file hold all the raid info?
<Hawkwind> VieLGus-KuTaS: Ask a more detailed question and someone might answer you
<VieLGus-KuTaS> all i need to knwo is where all the raid settings are stored
<omeow> visik7: You might want to try freehand.
<omeow> http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=30108
<visik7> freehand
<visik7> for kde ?
<omeow> Yeah.
<TheHighChild> is there a way to make firefox use the KDE download manager?
<omgwtflolbbq> when i type in command make... why does it output bash: make: command not found?
<omgwtflolbbq> ...?
<omeow> You probably need buildessentials.
<omgwtflolbbq> where can i get that?
<omgwtflolbbq> does adept have it
<cwag> hello, im having some problems with port forwarding in kubuntu if anyones feeling helpfu
<omeow> omgwtflolbbq: Yeah, it does.
<Alelasquez> Penaltissssss
<omgwtflolbbq> yeahi got it
<omgwtflolbbq> thanks ><
<omgwtflolbbq> cwag: modify them through your router?
<BKaj> cwag , what kind of probs are you having ?
<omeow> cwag: I have no idea, shouldn't your router usually do that?
<omgwtflolbbq> rofl
<cwag> well
<cwag> basically
<cwag> i started a torrent last night because it was pretty large...anyway Ktorrent says it sees 1400 peers and 181 seeds...its now stalled, it cant connect to any seeds and only 58 leeches...
<cwag> So i did some checking and apparently the ports arent open
<cwag> but
<cwag> in my router, theyre open
<omgwtflolbbq> ...are you sure?
<cwag> yep
<cwag> 100%
<omgwtflolbbq> what kind of router do you have
<cwag> westell gateway
<cwag> im not 100% on the model number
<omgwtflolbbq> er
<cwag> but the services all show ports 10,000-60,000 as forwarded
<omgwtflolbbq> ..........
<omgwtflolbbq> bittorrent uses
<BKaj> you have to open them in ktorrent in preferences, otherwise they'' redefault each time you logon
<omgwtflolbbq> 6881-6999
<cwag> i set ktorrent to use one between those ranges..
<omgwtflolbbq> ><
<cwag> well on my windows box I set utorrent up to use one between 10,000 and 60,000 and opened the ports
<cwag> and
<cwag> it works just fine
<BKaj> go above 7000
<BKaj> too many P2Ps use ports from 1024 to 6000
<BKaj> you don't such a big hole in you torrent map
<cwag> so, you think I should just set the port to 7000, and open that up also in my router?
<BKaj> you don't need more ports then the number uploads anddownloads you have set
<BKaj> 7000-7010 woild be plenty
<Alelasquez> ALEMANIA WINS
<BKaj> this business of seting dynamic ports from 10K to 60K  is faster but less secure
<cwag> So whats this mean then, i just did all that and its still "stalled" and unable to connect to any seeds..
<BKaj> faster at connecting to trackers but less secure otherwise
<cwag> and according to a port checking website, the ports are still closed, when I explicitly opened them with my router.
<cwag> is there some sort of firewall thats on in kubuntu?
<MetaMorfoziS> tellme somebody pelease how can i do different languages for different users in kde?
<MetaMorfoziS> so if a logins, his ui is deutsch and b logins his ui is hungarian?
<BKaj> well there was an option during install , did you enable it ?
<BKaj> BBIAB
<astro_-> does anyone know why I get "
<astro_-> whoops
<astro_-> X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 166  why do I get that when running apt-get install?  Could it be related to the fact that I first installed Ubuntu and then switched to KDE with apt-get install kubuntu-desktop?
<MetaMorfoziS> tellme somebody pelease how can i do different languages for different users in kde?
<MetaMorfoziS> so if a logins, his ui is deutsch and b logins his ui is hungarian?
<haakonn> setting up amarok on my computer ... and there's no sound. it just skips every track. i've set it up use xine, i've disabled arts, what else is there?
<apokryphos> haakonn: mp3s, I guess? Please read the FAQ.
<haakonn> good point
<thoreauputic> haakonn: have you installed libxine-extracodecs ?
<filipncs> I have a broken package in kubuntu dapper, anybody feel like helping me?  :(
<haakonn> thoreauputic:  i have now :) thanks, solved it (come to think of it, i've had this problem before. if only i had some remembering capability)
<thoreauputic> :)
<haakonn> next step is to figure out how the heck i can mute the tinny internal laptop speakers while having my hifi plugged into the headphone jack
<haakonn> + figure out why on this 1GB/core duo laptop, gui apps are so sloppy
<omeow> Perhaps your driver isn't installed?
<haakonn> for every new line on irc, i literally have to sit here and wait for konsole to repaint itself
<haakonn> the nv driver is installed fine it seems
<zorglu1> well you can say something is wrong then :)
<omeow> konversation, you mean?
<haakonn> no, this is irssi
<haakonn> irssi. irssi is slow on an intel core duo
<haakonn> or rather, konsole and every other gui app is
<zorglu1> well i would be worried if 2 cpu cant handle a single irc client :)
<omeow> Ah ok. Well, I believe sho mentioned earlier that there was a bug in nvidia drivers causing things to be redrawn with a slowdown.
<haakonn> omeow:  interesting. did he mention any workaround?
<zorglu1> haakonn: i see 2 possibilities: (i) issue with graphic driver (ii) some interrrupt heating the cpu alive
<filipncs> Has anybody had problems installing the libglib2.0-dev package?
<zorglu1> haakonn: what about thing which are not doing graphic ?
<omeow> haakonn: I'll search my log.
<zorglu1> haakonn: like pure network transfert, does this work ok ?
<haakonn> zorglu1:  things are generally fast
<haakonn> compile jobs etc, all fast
<zorglu1> hmm ok so it is directly related to graphic
<zorglu1> haakonn: have you tried another driver for X ?
<haakonn> zorglu1:  i don't know of any other than nv that would work (except nvidia, but i don't want it)
<zorglu1> haakonn: well try it, you dont need to keep it, just to see if it change
<Nrvana> anyone know how to burn MP3 CD's? (not audio CD's, MP3 CD's)
<haakonn> i also don't have direct rendering; glxgears gets something like 3fps :)
<zorglu1> haakonn: you may try frame buffer too, for the same reaason
<filipncs> Can anybody please what versions of libglib2.0-0 and libglib2.0-dev they have installed (if any).
<filipncs> The dev package is broken on my machine...
<bam_> anyone know where the mouse cursors are stored in kde?
<omeow> haakonn: http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=65857
<[Nirvana] > flipncs: can you PM me?
<omeow> Perhaps you could try disabling antialiasing?
<filipncs> [Nirvana] : yes, thank you
<haakonn> omeow:  thanks plenty, will check it out
<[Nirvana] > filipncs: did you get the msg?
<haakonn> man, turning off AA makes things ugly :) and just as slow
<omeow> Yeah. :)
<omeow> Hm, perhaps something is taking up all your CPU power?
<haakonn> nothing that top shows at least. i tried http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=204100 but i didn't notice anything different
<omeow> What about "glx-info|grep direct"?
<haakonn> direct rendering: No / OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect
<omeow> Which graphics card did you say you have?
<omeow> nvidia one, right?
<haakonn> NVIDIA GeForce Go 7300 TurboCache - 128 MB
<haakonn> also the nv driver, not the nvidia one
<ke> What's that package name for build-essentials
<omeow> Doesn't the nvidia one work or don't you know how to install that one?
<ke> Something..
<omeow> ke: build-essential
<haakonn> i don't want it :)
<omeow> Why not?
<omeow> It makes your graphics card work.
<ke> Hmm
<DaSkreech> HMm Can I query the amarok Database without opneing amarok?
<omeow> You can with katapult I think.
<ke> No internet connection on that box would explain why I can't find it :=
<ke> :)
<dj_baggio> hi
<omeow> (alt+space + start typing the song you want)
<omeow> But that's probably not what you want.
<zorglu1> i think there are some dcop api for amarok to do that
<zorglu1> #amarok will provide a definitive answer on this matter :)
<sotired> ugg
<DaSkreech> omeow: That only works with Amarok open
<omeow> DaSkreech: ok, then I wouldn't know. And I probably named something that wasn't quite what you wanted. ;)
<DaSkreech> omeow: Thanks though :-)
<sotired> ok...after messing with any2dvd for an hour and another hour to convert...still doesnt work. Is there anything with a frontend i can use to convert my xvid's to dvd?
<zorglu1> DaSkreech: what do you wanna do ?
<DaSkreech> Query Album information and locations of files etc
<sotired> it cant be this complicated...there has to be something simple for this task
<sotired> im not worried about menus or chapters, i just need it to play the vid on a standalone player...i did this for years in m$..but im trying to stay away from non-free
<DaSkreech> Wow I broke kmplayer
<Remo_A> hi all, freshly installed kubuntu. Now I heard, that there is a script, that goes through all the important non free/closed source programs, that are commonly installed on a desktop, like java or macromedia flash. Is this true? And if, is it safe? and if, what's it called? :)
<zorglu1> true and safe, likely, the name i dunno :)
<DaSkreech> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> EasyUbuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. For help with and discussion of easyubuntu please join #easyubuntu.
<driz> !helo
<ubotu> I know nothing about helo
<driz> !hello
<ubotu> I know nothing about hello
<KinGetana> :P
<driz> hello there
<dj_baggio> !saa7134
<ubotu> I know nothing about saa7134
<dj_baggio> no good :)
<gatekeeper> zorglu1: remember us talking about my clock yesterday?
<zorglu1> gatekeeper: vaguely, why
<gatekeeper> zorglu1: I found this: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-150472.html windows up to it's tricks surprise surprise :-)
<gatekeeper> zorglu1: M$ can't even get this right
<omgwtflolbbq> does anyone know hwo to configure.... sound
<omgwtflolbbq> >.>
<crimsun> omgwtflolbbq: is your sound card detected?  ``cat /proc/asound/cards''
<Tommy2k4> gatekeeper, windows has never failed to adjust for dst for me
<omgwtflolbbq> lemme check
<omgwtflolbbq> yeah it is
<gatekeeper> Tommy2k4: what happens is linux leaves your computer alone and just displays the correct, windows actually alters the pc clock time so if you dual boot in any way or form you get an annoying problem :-(
<crimsun> omgwtflolbbq: well, I need the output
<gatekeeper> displays the correct time even - whooops
<Tommy2k4> ah
<crimsun> omgwtflolbbq: also, pastebin the output from ``cat /etc/asoundconf ~/.asoundrc* && amixer''
<crimsun> omgwtflolbbq: sorry, that should be:
<crimsun> omgwtflolbbq: also, pastebin the output from ``cat /etc/asoundconf.conf ~/.asoundrc* && amixer''
<omgwtflolbbq> oh ><
<crimsun> argh
<crimsun> can't type today. /etc/asound.conf
<omgwtflolbbq> k
<zorglu1> gatekeeper: :)
<omgwtflolbbq> 0 [AudioPCI       ] : ENS1371 - Ensoniq AudioPCI
<omgwtflolbbq>                      Ensoniq AudioPCI ENS1371 at 0xcc00, irq 11
<omgwtflolbbq> 1 [Live           ] : EMU10K1 - SBLive! Platinum [CT4760P] 
<omgwtflolbbq>                      SBLive! Platinum [CT4760P]  (rev.8, serial:0x80401102) at 0xd000, irq 10
<omgwtflolbbq> that's cards
<crimsun> omgwtflolbbq: well, pastebin next time, not here
<crimsun> http://pastebin.ca
<omeow> Adept would be so much better if it didn't automaticly start filtering as you type.
<omgwtflolbbq> k
<omeow> Is there any way to make it stop doing that?
<crimsun> omgwtflolbbq: and which card do you want to use by default?
<omgwtflolbbq> audiopic
<omgwtflolbbq> pci*
<crimsun> omgwtflolbbq: not the live? Ok.
<gatekeeper> omeow: yes use synaptic :-)
<omeow> Isn't synaptic for gnome?
<bam_> yea, but its better...
<apokryphos> adept is just fine to use
<gatekeeper> omeow: nope I use it, and I am using kubuntu, most apps can be used regardless of window manager, this is linux :-)
<sotired> hey
<sotired> anyone here an avid dvd burner?
<sotired> i dont mean the pice of hardware....i mean "one who burns dvd's"
<sotired> :-p
<bam_> not an avid dvd burner but certainly a few
<omeow> apokryphos: Don't you think it's slow?
<gatekeeper> sotired: do a bit of that from time to time only used k3b
<apokryphos> not really
<omeow> When you're looking for packages, that is.
<apokryphos> but it's definitely got a perfomance boost in svn
<sotired> i know how to burn the little bastards, but im having a heck of a time converting my xvids to dvd format
<omeow> On startup it starts filtering immediately, which makes videos and other stuff lag.
<omeow> (only the video, not the sound of videos, the video output snaps to sync when it's finished filtering)
<sotired> i tired using any2dvd...but that was a 2hour waste of my time
<sotired> anything you know of to help me with this task that doesnt require me to type a 5 paragtaph string of commands?
<sotired> :)
<sotired> i dont mind command line at all...when it works
<crimsun> omgwtflolbbq: do you have the output pastebinned yet?
<dragonkh> hello
<sotired> i guess not....
<dragonkh> anyone know how to let others see whats going on in your shell window ?
<gatekeeper> sotired: someone is suggesting acid rip on the ubuntu forums
<dragonkh> theres a command but I forgot it
<dragonkh> type or screen or something
<sotired> im not trying to rip from a dvd.....
<sotired> but il take a look
<iNiku> dragonkh: you mean you want to log whatever happens in your shell?
<iNiku> script would do that
<bam_> anyone got superkaramba t work from the repo's
<dragonkh> iNiku: I want another user to see what I type
<iNiku> dragonkh: in real time?
<dragonkh> iNiku: yes
<dragonkh> iNiku: theres a command for it - I forgotten it
<iNiku> dragonkh: then you might want to use screen, you can use it for that
<sotired> gatekeeper: according to adept it encodes using mencoder and mplayer. i tried to do that manually but every time i run mencoder i get "error parsong command line"
<dragonkh> iNiku: got a link to a how to /
<VieLGuS-KuTaS> do i need a generic image of a kernel if im using a cpu specific version?
<iNiku> dragonkh: no... but -x is the key to sharing a screen
<VieLGuS-KuTaS> whats the command to display cpu info?
<dragonkh> thanks :)
<iNiku> dragonkh: basically, if both persons can log in as the same user... one person starts up screen by typing 'screen', the other connects to it by typing 'screen -x'
<gatekeeper> sotired: seen discussions on these sorts of topics but unfortunately can't remeber where so I am not a lot of use to you sorry :-(
<sotired> gatekeeper: thanks anyway....ill give acid rip a try and see if that helps me
<gatekeeper> sotired: just something I googled so might be talking out of my arse :-)
<drcat> hi!
<DaSkreech> Hello
<drcat> "The KDE print server (kdeprintd) could not be contacted. Check that this server is running."
<haakonn> i also have a problem with firefox html textareas: when i move the cursor over some text, traces of the cursor symbol remains, making the text look all garbled. anyone else seeing this?
<drcat> :(
<sbriscoe> anybody have problems with flash in firefox? i do a successfull install but it still doesnt work
<sbriscoe> i guess it's not that successfull
<arso> it works fine with me
<arso> re-do it
<sbriscoe> i've done it a few times
<sbriscoe> no error messages in the install :(
<drcat> "The KDE print server (kdeprintd) could not be contacted. Check that this server is running." what's wrong?
<arso> sbriscoe:  tahts weird
<arso> soryr
<drcat> I looked for kdeprintd, but can'f find a file with that name
<sbriscoe> okay so flash works, but shockwave isn't
<arso> DaSkreech:  hey
<omgwtflolbbq> oh
<omgwtflolbbq> ><
<DaSkreech> arso: Dood!!
<omgwtflolbbq> lewlz
<arso> DaSkreech:  i set up the resolution and the partitions, on my last partition now, then i am SET ! :D
<omgwtflolbbq> k i have sound but like any files i ply thhrough kaffeine or amarok dont work
<omgwtflolbbq> help?
<omgwtflolbbq> lawlz
<crimsun> omgwtflolbbq: what types of files, mp3s?
<omgwtflolbbq> yarly
<arso> DaSkreech:  just one problem tho, i am forced to mount all of them every time i reboot, manually,using commands,wtf?
<crimsun> omgwtflolbbq: do you have libxine-extracodecs installed?
<omgwtflolbbq> are those in adept
<vikke> excuse me but what packages do i need to compile source? i thought it was build-essentials but that appears to be broken :S
<omgwtflolbbq> i go chekc package manger
<crimsun> omgwtflolbbq: you need universe and multiverse enabled, but yes
<vikke> !build
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for a pre-built package first!)
<omgwtflolbbq> crimsun: k
<Tm_M> hi kids
<drcat> "The KDE print server (kdeprintd) could not be contacted. Check that this server is running." what's wrong?
<DaSkreech> arso: You have them set up in /etc/fstab?
<drcat> I am looking for kdeprintd, but can't find a file with that name
<sotired> sadly acid rip cannot encode from file
<sotired> this is damn annoying
<sbriscoe> is shockwave suppose to work in kubuntu?
<sotired> since when is shockwave supposed to work on anything?
<crimsun> sbriscoe: sw director? No.
<sotired> sorry :-p
<sbriscoe> not director, macromedia shockwave player
<VieLGuS-KuTaS> is it ok to do purging instead of removing applications that i dont need???
<arso> DaSkreech:  how can i check if theyre 'set up in etc/fsstab"
<DaSkreech> arso: How are you mounting them?
<gatekeeper> sotired: have a read: http://software.newsforge.com/software/06/06/20/1855200.shtml?tid=130 might be interesting
<sbriscoe> when i go to the shockwave player download center, i get a message saying they are unable to locate a web player that matches my platform and browser
<arso> "sudo mount /dev/hdb5 /mnt/hdb5"
<arso> DaSkreech:  "sudo mount /dev/hdb5 /mnt/hdb5"
<sotired> gatekeeper: thankyou
<crimsun> !restricted
<ubotu> For lots of multimedia issues this page has the useful information you want: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  see also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - Please use free formats: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<crimsun> ^^ read that, omgwtflolbbq
<omgwtflolbbq> k
<omgwtflolbbq> thanks
<sotired> gatekeeper: i was hoping that would be about my dvd issue
<sotired> heheh
<gatekeeper> sotired: your welcome don't know if it will solve your problem might be another way to 'skin the cat' :-)
<iNiku> bbq? that's a less commonly known internet abbreviation :)
<DaSkreech> arso: Ok Hmm Want to learn the true Linux way or the easy way?
<drcat> "The KDE print server (kdeprintd) could not be contacted. Check that this server is running." what's wrong?
<gatekeeper> sotired: sorry it was to do with your flash issue :-)
<drcat> :(
<arso> DaSkreech:   any way that u think i(linux newb) can do on my own and something permanent
<drcat> I am looking for kdeprintd, but can't find a file with that name
<sotired> i have no flash issue, but thanks for the help anyway :)
<arso> DaSkreech:  and not too time consuming ;)
<dragonkh> iNiku: can it work with separate users?
<Raito> I have a problem with kaffeine: It never loads up, when I start it up the box pops up and it takes a while to finish loading, but when it does load there is no buttons, no bar, just white/lightblue space. Also the bouncing kaffeine logo acts as an eraser to everything that kaffeine does load. What happened?
<DaSkreech> arso: Well lets do the reael linux way first then :)
<arso> DaSkreech:  sure ;)
<omgwtflolbbq> crimsun: well it says get libxine-extracodecs... but i dont have it in packet manager T_T
<gatekeeper> sotired: I thought it wouldn't install properly for your web browser?
<sotired> wasnt me...
<DaSkreech> arso: ok you should have a /etc/fstab file Can you pastebin it?
<sotired> mines working just dandy....but i have a hatred for flash
<arso> DaSkreech:  how do i open it please?
<gatekeeper> sotired: ooops sorry
<iNiku> dragonkh: it can, but you'll have to tweak with permissions and stuff... I know I've done it but can't remember how exactly. um, what are you trying to do?
<sotired> no prob :)
<iNiku> would it be enough to just log your session and have the other user follow the log in real time?
<crimsun> omgwtflolbbq: then enable universe and multiverse
<omgwtflolbbq> how ><
<omgwtflolbbq> lol
<dragonkh> iNiku: I want to ssh to a machine and show another remote user how to do something
<sotired> when i do find an efficient way to do this i am going to write a detailed howto for others in my situation...
<omgwtflolbbq> crimsun: are those the gstreamer ones?
<iNiku> dragonkh: I've used script for documenting stuff, it writes a log of your session. the other user could do a tail -f on that log to see what you're doing
<drcat> "The KDE print server (kdeprintd) could not be contacted. Check that this server is running." what's wrong?
<drcat> I am looking for kdeprintd, but can't find a file with that name
<drcat> :(
<Raito> I have a problem with kaffeine: It never loads up, when I start it up the box pops up and it takes a while to finish loading, but when it does load there is no buttons, no bar, just white/lightblue space. Also the bouncing kaffeine logo acts as an eraser to everything that kaffeine does load. What happened?
<gatekeeper> sotired: will come in very handy, excellent idea!!!
<arso> DaSkreech:  sorry i dont know all these basics, how do i open those files and wats pasttebin
<sotired> it may be years at this rate :)
<iNiku> dragonkh: screen would allow you to actually share a session with him, with both users typing and seeing stuff in real time, but that may not be what you need
<DaSkreech> arso: Want to use a GUI app or something from the command line?
<DaSkreech> !pastebin > arso
<gatekeeper> sotired: have faith :-)
<sotired> I'll try
<iNiku> cool, I didn't know ubotu did > :)
<iNiku> is that a new feature?
<arso> DaSkreech:  gui would be easier right?
<DaSkreech> I guess :)
<gatekeeper> sotired: have you tried the news groups like comp.os.linux.misc?
<arnau> when a try to write a word with an accent, in some programs (like openoffice or Kopete), the accent apperars before the letter like this `a. Can anyone know why?
<sotired> not yet, i have found some methods, but so far none of them have worked
<arso> DaSkreech:  well, then gui it is
<sotired> i think mencoder is thay way to go...if the fecking thing would stop giving me errors
<DaSkreech> Alt+F2 -> kdesu kate /etc/fstab
<gatekeeper> sotired: bit frustrating when that happens
<sotired> yes...i think im going to try and troubleshoot mencoder before looking for another method...
<arso> DaSkreech:  ok i am there
<iNiku> sotired: what are you trying to do?
<DaSkreech> arso: Got the pastebin message?
<sotired> iniku: im tring to convert xvid's to dvd
<gatekeeper> I could get our software to link up in VC7 debug/release or VC6 debug but not VC6 release drove me nuts
<sotired> sounds simple right..... :)
<arso> DaSkreech:  yes, i opened the link for pasting
<iNiku> sotired: you mean to a standard video dvd?
<sotired> yep
<sotired> for a standalone
<iNiku> I believe you'll need a dvd authoring tool for that
<DaSkreech> ok in Kate Press Ctrl+A to select all the text then Ctrl+C to copy the text
<iNiku> mencoder should be able to re-encode the video but that will not be enough
<sotired> i know how to burn it...but mencoder wont work
<DaSkreech> Then put hte cursuor in the place for text in teh site and Ctrl+V to paste
<iNiku> sotired: won't work how?
<DaSkreech> Put a name and then presssend
<iNiku> sotired: what's your command line and how does it fail?
<sotired> "error parsing command line"
<arso> DaSkreech:  ok
<sotired> Exiting... (error parsing cmdline)
<iNiku> mencoder has way too many arguments and the syntax for some of them is less than obvious :)
<sotired> with any argument
<iNiku> sotired: okay, so what's the command you're trying to use?
<sotired> im not sure what that means.....i just click on konsole
<sotired> im kinda new at this...;0
<iNiku> um... you click on konsole?
<arso> DaSkreech:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16853
<iNiku> mencoder is a command line tool, you need to give it arguments
<sotired> i know...even with arguments i get the same error
<iNiku> what arguments?
<sotired> hold on... let me get it...its a biggie...ill pastebin
<iNiku> the basic thing would be "mencoder foo.avi -o foo.mpeg" but that won't really do anything
<arso> DaSkreech:  ur still there right?
* DaSkreech is trying to be :)
<angela> join #asterisk
<arso> DaSkreech:  lol thnx
<|lostbyte|> angela, no i wont..
<DaSkreech> Ok What partitions do you want to mount
<DaSkreech> And where do you want to mount them?
<arso> DaSkreech:  hdb5    hdd6  hdb6
<drcat> "The KDE print server (kdeprintd) could not be contacted. Check that this server is running." what's wrong?
<arso> DaSkreech:  wat do u mean where?
<drcat> I am looking for kdeprintd, but can't find a file with that name
<iNiku> drcat: we've all seen your question, thank you
<iNiku> no need to repeat yourself over and over again
<iNiku> all that's going to do is piss people off.
<DaSkreech> arso: I assume that's to /mnt/hdd6 etc?
<sotired> i cant find what i was using before...but no matter what i try to do with mencoder i get that error
<iNiku> sotired: as I said, the syntax is less than obvious
<iNiku> sotired: what do you need to re-encode the video as?
<drcat> iNiku: sorry, i have no answers yet... and there are new users
<iNiku> mpeg2, right?
<sotired> mpeg2 i believe...for a standalone dvd player
<|lostbyte|> sotired, HUH ?
<|lostbyte|> sotired, what did you try to do with it ?
<drcat> iNiku: that's why I repeat the message...
<iNiku> sotired: something like mencoder input.divx -ovc lavc -lavcopts vcodec=mpeg2 -o output.mpeg
<arso> DaSkreech:  umm i dont know ?sorry  , should they be there, or are u asking me where u want me to put them
<sotired> mushc longer than that
<|lostbyte|> drcat, its ok to repeeate, but leave a gap of 5 mins..
<sotired> gimme a sec...im pulling it up
<iNiku> sotired: start with that
<DaSkreech> No I'm asking you where you normally put them
<iNiku> sotired: that at least should not give you a syntax error
<arso> DaSkreech:  sorry no idea :-(
<iNiku> drcat: well, you don't need to do it every 30 seconds
<iNiku> drcat: obviously no one here knows
<drcat> |lostbyte|: ok, excuse me
<DaSkreech> when you do sudo mount /dev/hdb6 what do you put after that?
<gatekeeper> iNiku: is mencoder the best tool to use for this sort of a thing?
<|lostbyte|> iNiku, you missed out.. -oac
<drcat> iNiku: ok, I understand... :(
<|lostbyte|> gatekeeper, what sort of thing ?
<iNiku> gatekeeper: dunno, but mencoder is what I've been using for video transcoding for a long time
<iNiku> it does a ton of different formats and works great once you manage to figure the syntax out
<iNiku> |lostbyte|: oops, you're right
<gatekeeper> |lostbyte|:  what sotired is trying to do?
<|lostbyte|> iNiku, thats nice, are you a Nokia mobile user ?
<iNiku> sotired: something like mencoder input.divx -ovc lavc -lavcopts vcodec=mpeg2 -oac copy -o output.mpeg
<DaSkreech> arso: Ok refresh the pastebin page
<iNiku> sotired: that should transcode the video to mpeg2 and copy the audio stream as it is
<iNiku> sotired: the result probably won't work on a standalone dvd player but it's a start
<|lostbyte|> gatekeeper, Yes it is, but very poor for video editing..
<iNiku> |lostbyte|: yep, why?
<DaSkreech> arso: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16856
<gatekeeper> iNiku: ok found this: http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Mencoder_Introduction_Guide unless you know a better guide?
<arso> DaSkreech: umm i use "sudo mount /dev/hdxx /mnt/hdxx"
<iNiku> |lostbyte|: I'm from Finland, I don't have any options :P
<gatekeeper> |lostbyte|: ok :-)
<_james> hey all!
<DaSkreech> arso: RIght :-) Ok Look at the link I just gave
<sotired> i understand, but what im looking to do and i *know* it's possible, is end up with a video_ts and audio_ts folders and burn straight from there
<|lostbyte|> iNiku, Just wondering if you have used smartmovie, i was looking for a argument so i can convert spesific movies for it..
<VieLGuS-KuTaS> is there something i can download besides build-essentials that helps with compiling stuff?
<|lostbyte|> lol
<sotired> i tried using ANY2DVD and it went and converted it, but the output was crap
<sotired> it mader the dir structure but it hit a bunch of errors and never encoded the full movie
<|lostbyte|> VieLGuS-KuTaS, usually thats whats required. and the libs for what your compiling for. but the package you mentioned has the make and stuff..
<arso> DaSkreech:  so wat do ido with the link
<sotired> in M$ i used to use a program called divxtodvd or something like that...i guess im looking for similar functionality, be it cmd line or gui
<iNiku> |lostbyte|: nope, no idea what smartmovie is
<DaSkreech> arso: You see the additions that I made?
<LiNuX_LoVeR_17> Hey Guys
<DaSkreech> What are the partitons formatted as ?
<VieLGuS-KuTaS> |lostbyte|: ok thanks
<LiNuX_LoVeR_17> I would like to know how I would turn on "Direct Rendering"?
<arso> DaSkreech:  u mean file system? ext3
<iNiku> sotired: actually, I'd be surprised if there isn't something like that already
<LiNuX_LoVeR_17> I would like to know how I would turn on "Direct Rendering"?
<DaSkreech> all three?
<arso> YES
<LiNuX_LoVeR_17> can anyone help me?
<iNiku> sotired: I mean a script or app to do that in one command
<drcat> ok, could anyone try to find the file 'kdeprintd' (KDE print server), please?
<iNiku> I've never done it, though, so no idea
<DaSkreech> Ok That Shoudl work then
<|lostbyte|> iNiku, ok.. if you missed it. Its a video player for symbian mobiles. Its well known for its smoothness, and has a windows based converter that converts to avi spesific for the app. It compresses a large movie to only 70 to 90 MB ( with reduction of size )
<DaSkreech> Add it in to your fstab and save
<sotired> you would think
<DaSkreech> Want me to explain the important parts?
<iNiku> |lostbyte|: ah, ok. I don't have a symbian mobile
<sotired> http://sourceforge.net/projects/any2dvd/  - this claims to convert, create chapters, and burn
<|lostbyte|> arso, what you are doing should be understood. cause you will come across it very often...
<sotired> but it seems to be foobar
<|lostbyte|> k..k
<sotired> fubar that is
<sotired> im just suprised there arent like a million ppl trying to do this...
<|lostbyte|> drcat, whats the file for ?
<iNiku> sotired: yeah, that's a little surprising. I've never done it but I've done a bunch of other video stuff with mencoder
<gupta> anybody on zsh?
<iNiku> sotired: I'm sure you can convince mencoder do to the video transcoding properly, but the authoring/burning stuff still remains
<iNiku> a correctly formatted video file alone won't help you
<arso> DaSkreech:  sure\
<gatekeeper> sotired: don't know if this is of any use but taking a look in synaptic I find avidemux http://fixounet.free.fr/avidemux/
<crimsun> omgwtflolbbq: please don't send me private messages; address the channel
<arso> DaSkreech:  how do i add it to fstab , and it kinda looks the same?
<crimsun> omgwtflolbbq: did you install libxine-extracodecs?
<sotired> ill be back...
<crimsun> omgwtflolbbq: the GSt packages aren't relevant for you.
<sotired> consider that fair warning
<DaSkreech> arso: You still have kate open?
<sotired> gatekeeper: i've been using adept, i thought synaptic was only in ubuntu. how do iaccess it in kubuntu?
<clinckarts> Bonsoir
<clinckarts> Or good evening if english
<gatekeeper> sotired: apt-get install synaptic - BTW welcome back :-)
<sotired> :) thanks
<dna_> Can anyone recommend a firewall gui for kubuntu? I tried firestarter because it looked cool and simple but it will eat up all my cpu when running, maybe because its and slow gtk app?
<gatekeeper> your welcome I prefer synaptic to adept
<arso> DaSkreech:  yes, its on
<DaSkreech> Ok well paste the contents in there
<sotired> what is the differance between synaptic and adept, if any
<arso> DaSkreech:  delete old  contents, or add this to it
<clinckarts> Can somebody explain me how to get eclipse from adept? (Package manager)
<clinckarts> Thanks
<DaSkreech> arso: Either that you like :) make sure to backup the current one
<arso> k
<DaSkreech> Never throw away a good config file
<DaSkreech> ;-)
<gupta> export PS1="whatever" --- shouldn't this change the prompt?
<gatekeeper> sotired:  both are package managers I just find synaptic easier to use, and lost faith in adept when I got it into an infinite loop in breezy
<arso> ok done
<arso> is saved old one
<arso> and replaced this and saved i t
<arso> now wat?
<sotired> i see
<arso> should be done now?
<DaSkreech> ok you have them mounted already I take it?
<gatekeeper> sotired: some people like KDE others like Gnome (that sort of thing) linux gives you choice :-)
<clinckarts> No idea how to install eclipse?
<arso> DaSkreech:  yes,should i reboot and see if they auto mount?
<|lostbyte|> clinckarts, sudo apt-get install eclipse
<DaSkreech> arso: No they won't yet
<DaSkreech> sudo umount /mnt/hdd6
<gatekeeper> clinckarts: use your package manager it's in the repositories
<DaSkreech> then just type mount /dev/hdd6
<DaSkreech> No Sudo
<sprudl> I'm trying to install liblame but there is no installation candidate... I can't find a repository with it... does anyone know where to find it?
<DaSkreech> Tell me if it mounts :)
<crimsun> sprudl: liblame0 is in multiverse.
<clinckarts> Eclipse is not present in adept
<arso> warning: no final newline at the end of /etc/fstab
<arso> mount: only root can mount /dev/hdd6 on none
<crimsun> clinckarts: eclipse-platform is in universe
<clinckarts> But I just installed the Synaptic
<clinckarts> And there it is
<sprudl> crimsun: I know, I follwed instructions on the restricted formats page.. but apt still can't find it
<DaSkreech> ok put in an extra line in the fstab file
<gatekeeper> sprudl: says it's in multiverse
<DaSkreech> and then type mount /mnt/hdd6
<crimsun> sprudl: it's definitely in multiverse
<clinckarts> What is uniserve?
<pipitas> quick question: has Kubuntu Dapper KTTS pre-installed?
<sotired> its where all things exist...
<arso> DaSkreech:  write  wat in extra line
<DaSkreech> Nothing it has to end with an empty blank line
<gatekeeper> sprudl: follow these instructions: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#How_to_add_extra_repositories
<arso> DaSkreech:  sorrry i closed fstab by mistake, how do iopen again?
<DaSkreech> Alt+F2 -> kdesu kate /etc/fstab
<DaSkreech> Does it mount?
<arso> mount mnt/hdd6
<arso> mount: can't find mnt/hdd6 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<arso> wtf
<sotired> i need the exact opposite of this http://drip.sourceforge.net/about.php
<|lostbyte|> arso, you didt save..
<clinckarts> I'm trying... Thanks
<|lostbyte|> ARG !
<arso> ok worked
<DaSkreech> ok
<arso> notthat mustve typed wrong,when i paste "mount /mnt/hdd6" it wo rked
<DaSkreech> With no sudo?
<arso> no sudo :D
<arso> now reboot?
<DaSkreech> Sweet :)
<DaSkreech> No :)
<arso> lol
<clinckarts> First install gedit ;-)
<sotired> its a shame i dont know how to code, or i would write my own
<gatekeeper> clinckarts: apt-get install gedit, but you could use something like nano from the command line if you want to
<|lostbyte|> sotired, shame on you :P
<clinckarts> Tks, I already install gedit...
<arso> DaSkreech:  so now wat
<DaSkreech> ok what we just did was allow you to mount the partitions without root
<clinckarts> But know I get anoter problem
<clinckarts> sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<clinckarts> Xlib: connection to ":0.0" refused by server
<clinckarts> Xlib: No protocol specified
<clinckarts> cannot open display: (null)
<clinckarts> Run 'gedit --help' to see a full list of available command line options.
<sprudl> ok... those repositories worked
<sprudl> thanks
<sotired> well, im going back to college in the fall and im thinking of taking some relevant classes
<arso> DaSkreech:  i seeeeee
<arso> DaSkreech:  oops" seeeeeee" by mistake
<DaSkreech> So now you can start them up at startup :_
<VieLGuS-KuTaS> whats the command for getting dependencies?
<haffe> College is nice.
<sotired> when it comes to networking or web design im in the know...but coding..im clueless
<haffe> I went there for a couple of classes.
<DaSkreech> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16861
<DaSkreech> Copy that into a new file
<DaSkreech> and save it to some file
<zorglu1> clinckarts: replace sudo by kdesu
<gatekeeper> catch you latter folks :-)
<haffe> sotired: As I said, college is nice.
<arso> DaSkreech:  where  should isave it??/
<clinckarts> kdesudo ???
<DaSkreech> arso anywhere for right now
<arso> k
<clinckarts> kdesu gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<clinckarts> Xlib: connection to ":0.0" refused by server
<clinckarts> Xlib: No protocol specified
<clinckarts> kdesu: cannot connect to X server :0.0
<DaSkreech> when you save it make it executable
<DaSkreech> well after you save it :)
<zorglu1> clinckarts: hue ? try gnomesu then
<|lostbyte|> sotired, dont give up yet.. http://forum.videohelp.com/viewtopic.php?t=242455
<Hhhhh> hey guys, in this older box: PIII 667 Mhz, 384 MB RAM, kubuntu or xubuntu? opinions?
<zorglu1> !kdesu
<ubotu> In KDE, use kdesu to run graphical applications with root priveleges when you have to. Do *not* do sudo {GUIAPP}; you can muck up your permissions/config files. For what to use in GNOME, see !gksudo
<clinckarts> No... I'm running KDE
<|lostbyte|> Hhhhh, ANy one..
<zorglu1> clinckarts: try and report
<Hhhhh> |lostbyte|, would kubuntu be kindof slow in that hardware?
<sotired> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16864 this is what i was typing in mencoder earlier btw
<sotired> eww java
<sotired> :)
<|lostbyte|> Hhhhh, YEah ! point is to disable all the fancy effects and styles that come by default..
<clinckarts> Tks... I get the editor now
<VieLGuS-KuTaS> whats the command for getting dependencies?
<zorglu1> clinckarts: do 'id' too and paste the result here, in the same terminal where you type the command
<zorglu1> clinckarts: what was wrong ?
<arso> DaSkreech:  how, to make it executable
<DaSkreech> arso: Gui way or CLI? :)
<haffe> arso:  chmod +x
<DaSkreech> GUI is browe to it in Konqui Right Click -> Properties and check make Executable
<|lostbyte|> Hhhhh, Compare. : http://conference2005.kde.org/slides/kde-performance/html/slide_4.html
<arso> k
<DaSkreech> CLI is much better thought :)
<arso> k then how in cli?
<haffe> arso: I just gave you an answer, sudo chmod +x
<arso> haffe:  how abooout file name?
<omeow> Audio recorder for Linux? (one that doesn't look like shite)
<DaSkreech> chmod u+x /path/to/file
<arso> oh ok
<DaSkreech> arso: astute :)
<arso> done
<Hhhhh> omeow, audacity
<Hhhhh> very good one
<|lostbyte|> omeow, sudo apt-cache search recorder | grep audio
<arso> DaSkreech:  done
<DaSkreech> ok now move that file to ~/.kde/Autostart
<omeow> Hhhhh: Have you used Audacity on Linux yet?
<DaSkreech> and when you login Your drives should be mounted :)
<Hhhhh> omeow, yes
<Hhhhh> it works fine
<omeow> But it's horrid.
<omeow> motifffffffffffff
<Hhhhh> what do you mean by that
<Hhhhh> audacity does not use motif >:(
<arso> DaSkreech:  literally "~/.kde/Autostart" and filename anything? and how  do i make sure its executable =)
<clinckarts> Thaks for help...
<Hhhhh> it uses wxWidgets
<omeow> Well, whatever it uses, it's fucking ugly as hell. =/
<iNiku> isn't the sound more important in an audio recorder? :P
<|lostbyte|> lolz
<Hhhhh> omeow, it's probably the best recorder for linux, regardless of how it looks
<fiyawerx> what is?
<Hhhhh> personally I like how it looks
<|lostbyte|> me too
<Hhhhh> I think audacity looks sassy
<Hhhhh> ;)
<fiyawerx> what prog?
<Hhhhh> audacity
<omeow> I must be doing something wrong.
<fiyawerx> ahh
<VieLGuS-KuTaS> how can i install kdelibs, i want toi install x32 and x64 kdelibs
<clinckarts> Should I install "Easy Ubuntu " with kubuntu?
<omeow> http://omeow.ath.cx/audauuhblagh.png
<omeow> "sassy"?
<fiyawerx> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<|lostbyte|> !linux virus
<ubotu> The short life and hard times of a Linux Virus http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<DaSkreech> arso: Click the file in Konqueror and it will tell you
<Hhhhh> omeow, it looks nice, I like how it doesn't look like just about any other GUI
<Hhhhh> I like wxWindows
<DaSkreech> arso: on the CLI you can type ls -l filename and it will show you a listing of letters
<omeow> It looks like friggin pre windows 3.11 man. :)
<DaSkreech>  if x is there then it's executable :)
<DaSkreech> omeow: You mean ..... windows 3,10 *gasp*
<arso> u mean *anything ?
<Hhhhh> omeow, at any rate, if you don't like it look for something else. But audacity is probably the best audio recorder software for linux out there. The GUI works well (although you may not like it), and if you're just gonna drop audacity because it doesn't look "nice", your loss
<omeow> I know it's great, but the interface looks 10 times better on Windows that it does on Linux.
<arso> DaSkreech:  that x?
<omeow> I get diamond shaped radio options for christ sakes! =D
<Hhhhh> ok, then a) get over it and use it or b)look for something else
<sotired> i am trying to use that VARSHA method, but i cant get varsha to work :( i havee all of the dependancies
<sotired> this is not my day
<sotired> Failed to load Main-Class manifest attribute from varsha.jar
<omeow> Yeah, I'm looking for something better, but krec and krecord are a total joke.
<DaSkreech> You will see something like -rwxr--r-- 1 skreech skreech 59 2006-06-06 23:42 bin/mountall.sh
<omeow> oh well. I guess i'll put up with the interface. :)
<sotired> nevermind
<DaSkreech> the -rwxr--r--  section means r= read w= write x= executable
<sotired> my fault
<niekie> Hmm... I reinstalled Kubuntu Dapper 6.06 (well, Ubuntu with kubuntu-desktop, since I had that CD on hand) today, and GL screensavers are suddenly not working anymore, but they used to do, anyone know how to fix this?
<Hhhhh> omeow, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_open_source_software_packages#Audio_editors_.2F_audio_management
<sotired> wait...still not working :)
<niekie> I installed the nVidia drivers correctly, and direct rendering is now available.
<Hhhhh> see if something there looks "nicer". But that shouldn't matter that much, IMO
<arso> DaSkreech:  its not x
<arso> DaSkreech:  i messed   the command, tell me again please?
<DaSkreech> What does yours say for the file?
<DaSkreech> chmod u+x filename
<arso> rw r r
<arso> filename or file path
<sotired> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16865 this si the output varsha is giving me if anyone can make sense of it
<arso> DaSkreech:  sorry  can we do the gui method
<DaSkreech> well if you are in the same folder then filename otherwise it's path to filename
<DaSkreech> ceramik: Hi
<DaSkreech> arso: No problem Find hte file in Konqueror and right click -> Properties
<omeow> How can I record from microphone, but stop it from being played over my audio system?
<haffe> mute the rec-in.
<omeow> I want to use the microphone
<VieLGuS-KuTaS> how can i install kdelibs, i want toi install x32 and x64 kdelibs
<arso> DaSkreech:  then? be specific i am noob sorry
<DaSkreech> Permissons -> is executble
<haffe> omeow: Muting it isn't the same as not recording from it.
<omeow> That seems to have no effect, haffe.
<omeow> I'm using an SBLive! card here.
<omeow> For some reason kmix has labeled my microphone as AC97 (something I have onboard but is disabled in the BIOS)
<clinckarts> Ok, I install the lasted sources.list
<arso> DaSkreech:  ok done, its x too now, so where do i copy to please
<clinckarts> Work fine
<DaSkreech> ~/.kde/Autostart
<clinckarts> But... I see now the eclipse package...
<DaSkreech> Anything in that folder that is executable gets run when KDE starts
<clinckarts> But not the lastest version... 3.2
<DaSkreech> so it mounts all of your drives :)
<arso> when i pasted it
<arso> permissions became rw onlly
<arso> should i make it x gagin
<arso> again*
<arso> i made it   rwx...
<DeadS0ul> ze germans won XD
<clinckarts> Any idea? The server are not uptodate or my sources.list is wrong?
<VieLGuS-KuTaS> how can i install kdelibs, i want toi install x32 and x64 kdelibs
<VieLGuS-KuTaS> whats the command for getting dependencies?
<ceramik> mmm i don't have permission to save the new /etc/apt/sources.list
<DaSkreech> arso: Umm ok sure :)
<clinckarts> kdesu gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<clinckarts> it will give you more right
<word> where's the error log for what happens when the xorg.conf is messed up?
<ceramik> k
<haffe> word: /var/log/
<sotired> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16865 this si the output varsha is giving me if anyone can make sense of it
<arso> DaSkreech:  so doesnt matteR?
<arso> DaSkreech:  should i try to run it,make sure its right
<DaSkreech> Sure
<clinckarts> Why Can I not install last version of eclipse from package manager?
<ubuntu> Hi! I|m new to kubuntu.
<arso> DaSkreech:  the original is 94bytes new one is 16bytes!?
<DaSkreech>  in a konsole type pathname/to/file or if you are in the same folder ./filename
<word> (EE) Failed to initialize GLX extension (Compatible NVIDIA X driver not found) err...
<DaSkreech> arso: Original what?
<arso> DaSkreech:  the one i saved, the exe, after i pasted in autorun it became 16b
<ceramik> yes thx! i have found the libxine-extracodecs, big kiss to all
<DaSkreech> ceramik: kool
<ubuntu> I'm trying to install kubuntu 6.06 on an amd 64 using ext3. But everytime I boot, I can see L 99 99 99 99 99 and o  on. What is wrong?
<DaSkreech> arso: open it in an editor and make sure it's the same
<ceramik> and i can play mp3 files :) i realy like my new os and his community
<DaSkreech> ceramik: Welcome :)
<arso> DaSkreech:  can  u please       give me complete path of "~/.kde/Autostart" so i'll right click the file and "move to"
<DaSkreech> Sorry :) ~ is the same as your home folder
<DaSkreech>  so if you are copying to ~ it's the same thing as /home/<username>/
<clinckarts> Where to find list of chanel for developpers?
<DaSkreech> So ~/.kde/Autostart is the same as /home/<username>/.kde/Autostart
<DaSkreech> I'm not sure that Rightclick allows you to copy there
<DaSkreech> .kde is a hidden folder
<sotired> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16865 ?
<DaSkreech> ceramik: Any thing else we can help you with?
<arso> DaSkreech:  so how should i do it?
<DaSkreech> Well I guess you saved it in ~ ?
<ceramik> no thx, now i enjoy my music and my multiverse :)
<arso> DaSkreech:  yes
<DaSkreech> Ok In Konqueror Go view -> show hidden files
<DaSkreech> And you will now have a lot of new folders :)
<arso> k thnx
<tadas> does anyone uses cell phone on PC?
<arso> when i am in "~/.kde/Autostart" and preeess ctrl+v , they tell me
<DaSkreech> Drag the file over the .kde folder and wait a little and Konqueror will open it for you keep doing that to the path you need to go to when you let go of the file it will ask if you want to make a copy or move
<arso> ok it works now
<arso> i pasted it and its 96b
<clinckarts> Some help please...
<arso> so restart now
<crparr> Hi! I've successfully installed Kubuntu 6.06 AMD64 on an AMD 64. But everytime I try to boot, |I only can see "L 99 99 99 99 99 99 99 99" and so on,. What is the reason and how can it be fixed_
<clinckarts> I don't find eclipse 3.2... and jboss and so on in my package explorer
<arso> DaSkreech:  be right back i'l restart\
<DaSkreech> arso Ok
<arso> DaSkreech:  thanx a lot man, u were really helpful, i appreciate it
<crparr> I had Lilop installed instead of Grub. Can that be the reason_
<arso> DaSkreech:  ohh btw , if i want to add a partition to the automount on boot thing, how will i do that! :S
<clinckarts> I'm very new to linux...
<DaSkreech> arso: Show you when you reboot :)
<arso> DaSkreech:  lol k :P
<clinckarts> Is a 686 version of linux faster ?
<VieLGuS-KuTaS> is there a command to add to compile to auomatically download the libs its missing?
<VieLGuS-KuTaS> to add to configure
<astro_-> "X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 166"  Anyone know  why do I get that when running apt-get install?  Could it be related to the fact that I first installed Ubuntu and then switched to KDE with apt-get install kubuntu-desktop?
<yanis> how do I remove kubuntu-default-settings?
<fiyawerx> !lamp
<ubotu> lamp is a shortcut for Linux-Apache-Mysql-{PHP,Perl,Python}. To setup a LAMP server on Ubuntu, install the packages libapache2-mod-php5, php5-mysql, and mysql-server-5.0. You can also choose 'install a LAMP server' from the server install cd boot menu. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<astro_-> apt-get install still works, but I get that error when it runs
<arso> DaSkreech:  omg, theyre not mounted :(
<DaSkreech> Hmmm
<arso> altho
<arso> wait
<arso> when i clicked on a partition
<arso> it opened
<arso> and became mounted
<DaSkreech> There you go :)
<arso> 2 out of the three
<arso> but the third one didnt work
<DaSkreech> Oh. Which one?
<DaSkreech>  /mnt/?
<arso> hdd6
<crparr> how can I clean the mbr of a harddisk? My previous install used lilo. now I'd like to use grub.
<arso> DaSkreech:  hdd6
* unix_infidel loves 7.1 SURROUND SOUND in linux !
<unix_infidel> :)
<djk_> where can i disable the restore session mode?
<DaSkreech> Hmm
<DaSkreech> thats' ext3 as well?
<arso> DaSkreech:  hold on i'll cehck
<arso> yes its ext3
<arso> could it be theres a conflict in the mnt directory
<arso> coz when i was trying out, i created many while trying
<Goofer> Hi everyone Do someone know how to use gstreamer with Kaffeine ??
<DaSkreech> haha :)
<DaSkreech> Ok how many folders do you have?
<arso> DaSkreech:  where? and how to find out please
<DaSkreech> You have a /mnt/hdd6 right?
<arso> i suppose
<DaSkreech> and a /dev/hdd6 ?
<VieLGuS-KuTaS> how do i install GTK+ >= 1.2.2
<arso> DaSkreech:  donno really, just tell me how to chek please
<DaSkreech> Look in /dev for a file called hdd6 :)
<arso> thanx :)
<DaSkreech> Just like you would look in /mnt for a folder called hdd6
<Goofer>  Hi. So Do someone can help me ?? I have a gstreamer installed but I don't know how to use it with Kaffeine ?? :)
<arso> there is in dev
<arso> checking mnt
<arso> and there is in mnt
<DaSkreech> Hmmmm
<DaSkreech> ok type mount /mnt/hdd6 on the command line
<DaSkreech> See if it throws an error
<Raito> For some reason JuK can't play mp3's I can play them in amaroK and Kaffeine but not JuK why?
<arso> nope
<arso> its mounted now
<arso> i mean no errors, it worked, the partition is now mounttted
<BoSJo> Hi all: I seem to have some troubbles keeping a steady Wlan connection, no problems on Win on the same machine. Should i try installing a driver i found, or would that just mess things up?
<DaSkreech> Ahh!
<VieLGuS-KuTaS> is there a command to add to compile to auomatically download the libs its missing?
<DaSkreech> I know
<DaSkreech> arso: Put an empty line at the end of the file :) there is no enter
<djk_> how do i restart cups?
<arso> DaSkreech:  which file please? the one we made executable?
<DaSkreech> ~/.kde/Autostart
<arso> ok
<arso> but how come 2out of 3 drives worked, but not this one
<arso> ok done
<arso> and saved
<pipitas> djk_: "sudo /etc/init.d/cupsys restart"
<Raito> For some reason JuK can't play mp3's I can play them in amaroK and Kaffeine but not JuK why?
<djk_> pipitas: thanks
<arso> DaSkreech:  so were done now? should i reboot and see
<DaSkreech> arso: You don't need to if you don't want to :)
<centyx> anybody know how to get amarok to play windows media? i've got kaffeine playing windows media ok.
<arso> DaSkreech:  areu  positive it would work now?
<djk_> what shall i do if all printing jobs are queued and the printer isn't busy?
<DaSkreech> arso: No type umount /mnt/hdd6
<arso> u mean unmount?
<DaSkreech> And try get into the /mnt/hdd6 folder
<DaSkreech> No It' umount :)
<arso> k sorry
<DaSkreech> I hate that too
<arso> in terminal or command?
<DaSkreech> Yes
<Hawkwind> That is one of the most confusing things about linux is mount and the umount
<arso> lol
<DaSkreech> Hawkwind: I'm fairly certain I can find worse things
<DaSkreech>  Like setting the time with the data command
<Hawkwind> DaSkreech: Heh true.  But it's in the top 25 atleast :P
<DaSkreech> agreed
<arso> ok i
<arso> umount it
<Hawkwind> Distros should make unmount a default alias to umount
<DaSkreech> you can't see anything in the fodler now?
<arso> no
<arso> its blank
<DaSkreech> ok now type ~/.kde/Autostart/Filethingythatmounts
<DaSkreech> Don't copy and paste that ;-)
<DaSkreech> and try the folder again
<Hawkwind> LOL
<arso> sorry .... wat?
<jerry> I have a question
<arso> the executable file?
<VieLGuS-KuTaS> yoooo
<DaSkreech> You have a filethingythatmounts in the ~/.kde/Autostart folder right?
<centyx> jerry: ask away
<DaSkreech> Yes :)
<jerry> where is KDE located?
<arso> yes
<arso> wat should i do with it
<VieLGuS-KuTaS> how do i upgrade dependencies ??
<DaSkreech> I don't know the name of it :)
<jerry> I'm trying to install kmc-0.9
<arso> "anything" so wat should i do with it
<jerry> and it says that it can't find KDE
<jerry> or rather the headers
<yanis> how do I mount a samba resource?
<DaSkreech> ok now type ~/.kde/Autostart/anything
<DaSkreech> in the command line
<arso> hmm, nothing is opening
<centyx> jerry: apt-get install kdelibs4-dev
<clinckarts> Need some help with strange error
<DaSkreech> anything is the name of the script?
<clinckarts> sudo gedit /usr/share/applications/azureus.desktop
<clinckarts> X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 168
<clinckarts>   Major opcode:  145
<clinckarts>   Minor opcode:  3
<clinckarts>   Resource id:  0x0
<clinckarts> Failed to open device
<clinckarts> X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 168
<centyx> anyone know how to remove kmplayer-plugins-konq w/out removing kubuntu-desktop
<Raito> centyx: You can't, I don't think so anyways
<arso> yes
<arso> anything
<centyx> I forgot to eat lunch today.
<cebi> does anyone tell me the address of undernet?
<centyx> i can never connect to undernet, or dal net.
<Hawkwind> cebi: http://undernet.org
<ceramik> i have another question, why my ubuntu is two time in my grub?
<arso> DaSkreech:  so any thoughts?
<Hawkwind> clinckarts: Please use pastebin next time for your pastes and not the channel
<cebi> because you've probably updated kernel
<cebi> ceramik, you can uninstall previous kernel
<ceramik> ok
<ceramik> in grub?
<DaSkreech> erm >.<
<cebi> you can remove from grub. but i prefer removing previous kernel from synaptic packet manager.
<ceramik> ok :)
<centyx> ceramik: look for the line # howmany=all and change it to # howmany=1
<arso> DaSkreech:  were stuck?
<centyx> ceramik: in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<DaSkreech> arso: Nope :)
<clinckarts> Hawkwind: ??? I will try... Never did that before
<Hawkwind> !pastebin
<centyx> ceramik: than run update-grub
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<ceramik> ok thx centyx
<clinckarts> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<DaSkreech> arso: Lets see. You have an empty line in ~/.kde/Autostart/anything ?
<arso> yes
<arso> at the end
<arso> i added one, i'll check again
<VieLGuS-KuTaS> how do i enable coclors and autocomplete in the konsole?
<arso> when i opened it now, it was gone, i just press enter once and save?
<DaSkreech> Yes
<arso> ok done
<DaSkreech> ok now type ~/.kde/Autostart/anything
<arso> alt
<arso> f2?
<DaSkreech> Sure :)
<arso> still nothing
<DaSkreech> >_<
<arso> aha
<arso> as i thought
<arso> when i opened it again
<arso> the line was gone
<Ertain> In the udev rules, does a file in /etc/udev/rules.d gain precedence over another file if it's number is lower?  In an example, 10-foo.rules and 20-fubu.rules, would 10-foo.rules get read by udev before 20-fubu.rules?
<DaSkreech> >_<
<arso> the line isnt staying
<Hawkwind> Ertain: I know very little about udev, but I'm almost positive the lower the number the earlier it gets read
<DaSkreech> erm. Maybe I'm on the wrong track?
<DaSkreech> Lemme think
<VieLGuS-KuTaS> Ertain: what did u just call my mama?
<arso> umm donno
<arso> k think
<arso> thnx :)
<Ertain> VieLGuS-KuTaS: Uh... VieLGuS-KuTaS's mother?
<clinckarts> I did the psot...
<clinckarts> post
<uniq> ertain: yes.
<DaSkreech> arso: You are editing this in kate I guess?
<arso> yes kate
<DaSkreech> And it's not keeping the end line?
<DaSkreech> ......
<arso> nope
<arso> should we try a different editor or somethin
<gatekeeper> what are yiu trying to do?
<arso> add a blank line to some file on kate
<arso> configuration file i believe
<arso> but everytime i add a line and save,open it again, the line is gone
<DaSkreech> gatekeeper: I'm trying to get his drives to mount on startup
<DaSkreech> So I added user to the /etc/fstab
<gatekeeper> DaSkreech: ohh
<DaSkreech> and made a little shell script to drop in /.kde/Autostart
<arso> wow, u guys speak another language :P
<DaSkreech> They all run except the last line
<arso> which is the 3d of 3 partitions
<gatekeeper> is the partition ok?
<DaSkreech> Which has no empty line after it so I'm thinking it's not running
<DaSkreech> Yup
<DaSkreech> He can type mount /mnt/folder from the command line and it works
<gatekeeper> hmm
<|lostbyte|> DaSkreech, it should be users, not user.
<DaSkreech> Thats ok :0
<arso> so , u guys come up  with anything?
<jerry> I have a question
<|lostbyte|> arso, could you pastebin your current fstab file.
<jerry> ok I got configure to work on kmc-0.9 but when I type make I get two errors
<arso> |lostbyte|:  sure
<arso> umm wats the link for paste bin please?
<arso> nvm found it
<DaSkreech> Everytime he puts in an empty line it gets erased :()
<arso> :-(
<gatekeeper> in fstab?
<arso> |lostbyte|:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16872
<jerry> oh it says ../kperl.h:49 error: extra ';' and ../kcolorstring.h:183: error: extra ';'
<arso> gatekeeper:  "and made a little shell script to drop in /.kde/Autostart"
<arso> gatekeeper:  in that 'shell'
<clinckarts> How to resolve dependencies? Tks
<jerry> namespace KPerl { enum EventType{Invalid, Input, Connect, Disconnect, TelnetOp, TelnetSubOp, Exit, LoggedIn}; };
<uniq> clinckarts: apt-get -f install
<DaSkreech> gatekeeper: No it owrks in the fstab but not in the shell script. I have a extra line on the end of my shell scripit
<|lostbyte|> arso, remove r
<gatekeeper> DaSkreech: isn't his fstab a little screwed line 6 and line 10?
<|lostbyte|> arso, remove rw
<arso> |lostbyte|:  ? from where
<|lostbyte|> and change user to users.
<arso> from right click properties permission of fstab?
<|lostbyte|> arso, from fstab..
<uniq> user is a valid fstab option.
<|lostbyte|> no from the text its self..
<DaSkreech> arso: in fstab where it says rw and user
<|lostbyte|> and i dont think you need the shell script..
<clinckarts> uniq: I did it... But no change
<|lostbyte|> DaSkreech, why ? did you use it.
<uniq> rw is also valid.
<DaSkreech> gatekeeper: good eye
<uniq> clinckarts: how do you know the deps are borken then?
<DaSkreech> arso: Question you can mount /dev/hdd6 and get files?
<gatekeeper> :-)
<|lostbyte|> uniq, defaults is Equivalent to rw,suid,dev,exec,auto,nouser,async.
<arso> DaSkreech:  yes,
<arso> i watched a movie from it
<DaSkreech> Where is your swap partition?
<arso> so guys i have to remove  R ,RW , and make user users?
<clinckarts> I try to install eclipse... an get an error during selection for install
<arso> DaSkreech:  wat do u mean where?
<franz_> i have just installed kubuntu on my hdd, but i have a major problem: it refuses to start kde as user
<uniq> |lostbyte|: i know, defaults,rw doesn't toggle rw back to ro.
<DaSkreech> Which partiton is it on?
<|lostbyte|> uniq, just keeping it clean.
<clinckarts> Now I'm installing updates I found
<|lostbyte|> arso, also did you create the /mnt/hdb5 and /mnt/hdb6 dir..
<|lostbyte|> cause you need them..
<arso> umm donno, hold on i;l check
<|lostbyte|> arso, also remove nouser.
<arso> ok
<franz_> it says " your saved session type "01KDE" is not valid anymore. Please select a new one, utherwise "default" will be used
<uniq> |lostbyte|: what is his problem?
<arso> where is nouser?
<clinckarts> The error still open
<clinckarts> eclipse:
<clinckarts>  Dpend: eclipse-jdt mais ne doit pas tre install
<clinckarts>  Dpend: eclipse-pde mais ne doit pas tre install
<clinckarts>  Dpend: eclipse-source mais ne doit pas tre install
<|lostbyte|> arso, soory ! thought you had..
<arso> lol k
<|lostbyte|> uniq, he cant mount.. as far as i can see..
<|lostbyte|> uniq, i was'nt following it from start..
<uniq> |lostbyte|: ok, me neither.
<uniq> arso: what is your problem?
<DaSkreech> He wants to have his drives automount at start
<arso> uniq:  umm, my partitions dont auto load on startup, but now after DaSkreech helped me with fstab two out of three can
<|lostbyte|> arso, have you made the changes ?
<arso> yes
<arso> and i do have hdb5/6 dir
<uniq> you want to automount as your user?
<|lostbyte|> arso, create them..
<gatekeeper> eveyone is in on the act :-) :-)
<clinckarts> Do I need to reboot?
<arso> :D
<uniq> I can see that you have 'noauto' so that would explain why it doesn't automount.
<arso> |lostbyte|:  i HAVE them
<arso> umm where?
<arso> in fstab?
<uniq> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16872
<|lostbyte|> arso, ok ! now type ------> sudo mount /mnt/hdb5
<uniq> line 9,10,11
<arso> people this is how my fstab currently is http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16876
<|lostbyte|> sudo is optional.. as you added the users option..
<gatekeeper> uniq: look at line 6
<arso> |lostbyte|:  already mounted
<Tommy2k4> how to force remove a directory?
<uniq> gatekeeper: yes.. swap.
<|lostbyte|> arso, ok ! umount it and try again..
<arso> sudo unmount /mnt/hdb5 ?
<|lostbyte|> arso, if that works.. it will surly automount in the start..
<|lostbyte|> arso, yup !
<|lostbyte|> umount*
<arso> ya
<arso> i noticed, it didnt work
<|lostbyte|> any errors ?
<arso> no
<arso> no errors
<uniq> arso: what drives is it you have problems automounting at startup? hdb5, hdd6 and hdb6?
<gatekeeper> uniq: not sure if it is as he is trying to mount the same thing at line 10
<|lostbyte|> arso, then it worked.
<arso> HDD6
<arso> |lostbyte|:  i want it to mount on reboot, does that work now?
<uniq> gatekeeper: good point.
<arso> uniq:  hdd6
<uniq> arso: cat /proc/partitions
<|lostbyte|> arso, yes has too.. also remove your last line.. as its repeated..
<uniq> arso: please paste the output to the paste-site.
<arso> last line where?
<clinckarts> Hi, reboot successfully
<|lostbyte|> arso, change none to /mnt/hdd6
<uniq> ehm..
<arso> uniq:  i am pasting now
<|lostbyte|> arso, this one --------> /dev/hdd6 /mnt/hdd6 auto defaults,noauto,users 0 0
<clinckarts> Another question... How to configure hostname?
<uniq> |lostbyte|: changing none to /mnt/hdd6 ? that would break swap.
<uniq> arso: also, paste teh output of 'cat /proc/swaps'
<gatekeeper> clinckarts: a permanent change to hostname?
<arso> uniq:  that IS the one i am pasting
<arso> ohhh sory
<arso> sure will do
<|lostbyte|> uniq, yeah ! dame, my browser was resized..
<arso> uniq:  cat/ proc/swaps gets no result, u sure about the command?
<arso> that last s?
<Tommy2k4> how to force remove a directory using rm
<|lostbyte|> arso, its -------->  cat /proc/swaps
<|lostbyte|> Tommy2k4, -f
<clinckarts> gatekeeper: yes
<uniq> arso: i'm sure about the command. It tells me you have no swap partitions available.
<arso> oh
<arso> no result
<arso> from "cat /proc/swaps"
<uniq> arso: you can also paste the output of 'fdisk -l'
<Tommy2k4> rm: cannot remove `pyshaper-0.1.3': Is a directory
<|lostbyte|> arso, sudo fdisk -l | grep swap
<arso> omg, i cant believe i didnt notice the swap 'dissapeared' from storage and devices
<yanis> how can I change the splash screen?
<|lostbyte|> yanis, kcontrol
<Cornellius> yanis: Where you enter the username ?
<Cornellius> yanis: Yes, kcontrol
<arso> sudo fdisk -l | grep swap
<arso> /dev/hdd5            1022        1181     1285168+  82  Linux swap / Solaris
<arso> i DO have a swap then/>
<|lostbyte|> arso, yup !
<yanis> hah
<jerry> Can someone help me?
<|lostbyte|> and its on hdd5 so your fstab is wronge.
<yanis> why isn't visible in the system settings?
<|lostbyte|> go and rename it to hdd5
<arso> guys, can u please fix my fstab, coz it seems all messed up :-(
<jerry> Personal Invitation -Krfb Host: 72.132.240.241:0 Password: aVX9-9AX Expiration time: 06/30/2006 3:44:10
<murtun> Hey all
<murtun> How can i set the sound card for ALSA?
<|lostbyte|> arso, 1 - change hdd6 to hdd5
<arso> it currently is http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16878
<yanis> and how can I change the kdm theme?
<arso> can u please check for other mistakes?
<arso> uniq:  can u please check if there are any other mistakes http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16878 :D
<uniq> arso: it's hard for us to know, please change the first hdd6 to hdd5 and check if everything works.
<arso> |lostbyte|:  but hdd6 is a different partition, i also need that one to auto boot?
<|lostbyte|> arso, do.. swapon /dev/hdd5
<|lostbyte|> arso, do.. sudo swapon /dev/hdd5
<uniq> have to go eat, girlfriend cooked and all. later.
<arso> bye
<jerry> sorry :(
<DaSkreech> Me too
<|lostbyte|> arso, does'nt matter.. linux knows the swap is on it..
<arso> omg
<arso> but then wat about hdd6, i need that one to auto mount/boot
<arso> how are we gonna do that
<|lostbyte|> arso, it will.. as its on the last line..
<gatekeeper> clinckarts: I think if edit /etc/hosts you will see your old computer name you modify it to the new name and reboot, or you could try system setting -> Network settings press the admin button then change the name, whatever you do be very carefull!
<arso> |lostbyte|:  /dev/hdd5 /mnt/hdd6 auto defaults,noauto,users 0 0 from this line, should i change the second hdd6 too, or just the first
<clinckarts> gatekeeper: Tks. Will try later... I go to station now. See U. Tks a lot for help
<arso> |lostbyte|:  the last line is hdB6 thats a different one , the one that doesnt boot is hdD6,
<gatekeeper> clinckarts: you are welcome good luck :-)
<|lostbyte|> arso, no.. change hdd6 to hdd5
<|lostbyte|> nothing else..
<arso> ok
<arso> dont taht
<arso> and saved
<|lostbyte|> arso, and paste your fstab to see ..
<arso> ok
<gupta> is it possible to append random commads to a file from the terminal?
<|lostbyte|> gupta, yeah use ">>"
<gupta> like aptitude install something appends to a file
<gupta> will >> append the command or the output of it>
<gupta> ?
<|lostbyte|> gupta, eg:- cat fileend.txt >> file2.txt
<crimsun> output
<crimsun> >> takes stdout and appends
<gupta> i want the command to be entered and get appended
<arso> |lostbyte|:    http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16881         btw i was wondering, wat does the "noauto" mean?
<gupta> crimsun: So I want something for stdin
<crimsun> meaning you want the command to be appended, or meaning you want the command and its output to be appended?
<gupta> ?
<gupta> the command only
<VieLGuS-KuTaS> !mp3
<ubotu> For lots of multimedia issues this page has the useful information you want: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  see also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - Please use free formats: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<|lostbyte|> gupta, The filesystem will NOT be automatically mounted at startup,
<crimsun> gupta: then just echo the command
<|lostbyte|> gupta, you dont need that..
<gupta> crimsun: thanks!
<crimsun> what's the issue?
<arso> |lostbyte|:    http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16881         btw i was wondering, wat does the "noauto" mean?
<apokryphos> arso: it won't be auto-mounted
<apokryphos> (on bootup)
<|lostbyte|> arso, i just said it.. lolz missed <tab> your name..
<|lostbyte|> up ^
<murtun> How do i set  up which card ALSA uses
<arso> |lostbyte|:  so then wont it be mounted by simply making it "auto" ?
<|lostbyte|> arso, yes..
<VieLGuS-KuTaS> what is the lame library?  for mp3 ,  like liblame-dev or lame-dev or something like that?
<arso> |lostbyte|:  so why arent we doing that
<|lostbyte|> arso, i told you to remove it..
<arso> |lostbyte|:  oh ok, remove it completely, or making it "auto"
<|lostbyte|> arso, also you didt rename hdd6 to hdd5 as i said..
<arso> i did
<arso> its the middle one
<|lostbyte|> arso, remove it .. as defaults already calls it.
<|lostbyte|> yes !
<arso> ok, so iam set now?
<|lostbyte|> arso, yup ! yeah..
<Tommy2k4> how to force remove a directory using rm?
<Tommy2k4> rm: cannot remove `pyshaper-0.1.3': Is a directory
<|lostbyte|> Tommy2k4, rm -rf dir/
<arso> |lostbyte|:  yay!  thnx for ur help and all, here this is my final current fstab http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16883 , could u please make sure its all good? :D
<Hawkwind> Tommy2k4: rm -rf but use it with extreme caution!
<Tommy2k4> why caution?
<VieLGuS-KuTaS> what is the lame library?  for mp3 ,  like liblame-dev or lame-dev or something like that?
<Tommy2k4> it worked fine :)
<|lostbyte|> Tommy2k4, as -f is for force and it wont ask you if you really want to remove it.
<icheyne> I have a console based program I want to run at startup - how do i set this up?
<icheyne> (I believe it's called a daemon)
<Tommy2k4> i was sudo'ing it anyway cos it wouldnt delete
<Hawkwind> Tommy2k4: rm -rf forces the removal without asking any questions.  If you typed the wrong directory you could delete your entire root partition
<|lostbyte|> icheyne, what does the program do ?
<gatekeeper> Tommy2k4: where there any files in the folder?
<icheyne> |lostbyte|: mp3 server :o)
<Tommy2k4> no there was an empty subdir that wouldnt delete for some reason
<icheyne> |lostbyte|: gnump3d
<|lostbyte|> icheyne, huh ! would be best called from /etc/rc.local just call it from there ( last line )
<icheyne> ok so I just add it into that config file?
<icheyne> cool
<icheyne> |lostbyte|: I'll try now
<|lostbyte|> icheyne, yeah ! the whole path to the binary..
<|lostbyte|> icheyne, its a project file..
<|lostbyte|> icheyne, hold on.. i never used that program..
<|lostbyte|> icheyne, it may have a script already.. did you check its config file..
<icheyne> |lostbyte|: I'll have a look now
<icheyne> |lostbyte|: I added it to rc.local anyway
<|lostbyte|> icheyne, usually servers / demons are called from /etc/init.d/
<eggo> hey can someone point me to a step by step for compiling a kernel?  i keep getting errors and all i have done is download the source for my current kernel and use my existing config .... but still get errors :(
<arso> |lostbyte|:  i'll brb to restart, see if all are mounted
<|lostbyte|> ok :)
<arso> |lostbyte|:  thnx  a lot :)
<icheyne> |lostbyte|: so which do I use init.d or rc.local?
<arso> |lostbyte|:  btw wat destribution u use
<|lostbyte|> arso, thank me after it works..
<andrew_> is it possible to setup wine in kubuntu so that the installed programs are available to all users, the way installing FOSS games are avail to everyone?
#kubuntu 2006-07-01
<|lostbyte|> icheyne, rc.localm if it does'nt have a boot script..
<icheyne> |lostbyte|: there was nothing in the gnump3d config file
<icheyne> :(
<icheyne> |lostbyte|: what would a boot script look like?
<|lostbyte|> icheyne, there are example boot services in /etc/init.d/ .. have a look..
<icheyne> I mean, would it have any sort of file extension? e.g. sh
<icheyne> ok thanks!
<icheyne> I'll restart anyway
<icheyne> fingers crossed
<|lostbyte|> icheyne, nope ! its a pure bash script.
<icheyne> |lostbyte|: I'll let you know how it goes
<icheyne> |lostbyte|: oh I see :o)
<icheyne> brb
<|lostbyte|> ok
<kbza> anyone using ubuntu under vmware?
<|lostbyte|> myte, make dep
<|lostbyte|> My8os, make clean bzImage modules
<|lostbyte|> myte, ^
<myte> whatever that is
<myte> hehe
<myte> when i did make dep it said that isnt needed anymore
<jose> anybody know how to run kde-window-decorator successfully ...
<|lostbyte|> myte, as a line --- > make dep;make clean bzImage modules;make modules_install install
<myte> confusing :)
<jose> with xgl/compiz
<myte> oh i see
<franz_> After having tried kubuntu live i decided to install it on my hdd, but this started a nightmare: the installed kubuntu is nearly unusable
<franz_> it does not let me start a kde session as user
<|lostbyte|> myte, just google for what each make argument does. as i'll not be able to give you exact info..
<|lostbyte|> franz_, Example ?
<|lostbyte|> franz_, then how do you login ?
<franz_> at the kde login prompt it says:
<franz_> your saved session type 01kde is not valid anymore
<|lostbyte|> myte, np ;)
<KDEfanboy> anyone know where to find a kubuntu safe .deb of the latest ntfsprogs, 1.13.1?
<|lostbyte|> franz_, did you ever login ? before this happend ?
<Hawkwind> KDEfanboy: apt-get install ntfstools
<franz_> never
<franz_> now i-m again on live cd
<Hawkwind> KDEfanboy: ntfstools - transitional package to install ntfsprogs
<KDEfanboy> hmm, mine is showing latest available is 1.12.1
<franz_> and i have a wrong keyboard layout...
<Hawkwind> KDEfanboy: Why do you need 1.13.1 for exactly ?
<franz_> i can hardly use symbols
<arso> |lostbyte|:  same..... 2 out of the 3    mounted, teh third one didnt
<|lostbyte|> KDEfanboy, usually debian packages are safly installed !! http://packages.debian.org/unstable/otherosfs/ntfsprogs
<|lostbyte|> arso, whats the third one ?
<|lostbyte|> arso, hd?
<arso> |lostbyte|:  hdd6
<arso> |lostbyte|:  the one we changed into hdd5
<icheyne> |lostbyte|: hmm didn't work
<|lostbyte|> arso, ok add this line..
<arso> k
<|lostbyte|> arso,  /dev/hdd6 /mnt/hdd6 auto defaults,users 0 0
<franz_> |lostbyte|: a friend suggested that it may be due to the fact that i did not format my existing /home partition from my previous Mndriva
<icheyne> |lostbyte|: thanks for the clue - I'll investigate more - I think there are other problems....
<yanis> how do I mount a samba resource?
<Hawkwind> franz_: I had that problem when I installed Kubuntu a week or so ago
<omeow> Which package do I need to let amarok read and write mp3 tags? I can play the audio just fine. But tunepimp complains when I try to fetch the song tags from the database.
<|lostbyte|> clue?
<arso> |lostbyte|:  ok added, reboot now?
<Hawkwind> franz_: I went back and redid the install and formatted /home and it worked fine
<franz_> Hawkwind: can you help me_
<|lostbyte|> arso, wait..
<arso> |lostbyte|:  ok
<|lostbyte|> arso, did you change that /dev/hdd6 to /dev/hdd5 for swap one..
<arso> yes
<arso> wanna see my current fstab?
<|lostbyte|> arso, alright,, reboot
<franz_> Hawkwind: I have about 60 Gb of data on my /home.  I simply cant format it
<gatekeeper> probable a good idea
<Hawkwind> franz_: Backups backups backups :)
<Hawkwind> franz_: What version of KDE were you using in Mandriva ?
<franz_> hey, its a lot of maney in DVDs
<Hawkwind> franz_: Put the stuff on another partition or another computer all together.
<franz_> Hawkwind: 3.4
<|lostbyte|> franz_, ok ! do one thing..
<Hawkwind> franz_: That's probably the problem.  The config files aren't compatible.  I found that out the hard way which is why I just redid the installer
<|lostbyte|> franz_, mv .kde .kde_bk
<franz_> Hawkwind: I would, if i could have another hdd... but i dont
<|lostbyte|> franz_, and loging again..
<Hawkwind> I even tried moving ~/.kde to ~/.kde-old and it still didn't help
<_rince_> roe
<Hawkwind> franz_: This is why I keep nothing in /home except for config files
<|lostbyte|> franz_, are you able to loging in console mode ?
<Hawkwind> franz_: Though I have over 650GB of space on this box and I have 11 partitions
<franz_> |lostbyte|: yes
<|lostbyte|> franz_, did you try startx from there..
<franz_> yea |lostbyte|  It did not start for user but it did for root
<franz_> with lots of problems anyway
<|lostbyte|> franz_, try from user.
<|lostbyte|> do startx
<Hawkwind> franz_: Did you move your ~/.kde directory ?
<franz_> Hawkwind: no!  well, that must be the reason!
<arso> |lostbyte|:  it worked :D, theyre all booted now
<|lostbyte|> arso, Cool !
<Hawkwind> franz_: You can try it.  It did NOT work for me though
<arso> |lostbyte|:  i am gonna go to windows now to delete a ntfs partition and thn create ext3 here,
<arso> |lostbyte|:  to make it boot, just ad another line with its deetails
<|lostbyte|> arso, which partition hd?
<arso> |lostbyte|:  still gonna create it
<|lostbyte|> arso, ok !
<|lostbyte|> arso, best of luck..
<franz_> ok, |lostbyte| and Hawkwind > I will try moving .kde and will let you know
<arso> i'll just see wat its called and make a line right? THANX :D =)
<|lostbyte|> ok
<arso> bye
<|lostbyte|> arso, yes.. i guess you got the basic idea..
<|lostbyte|> arso, tc, bye.
<|lostbyte|> arso, i just cant belive you spent the whole day today mounting..
<Hawkwind> |lostbyte|: Literally, the whole day
<Hawkwind> Heh
<|lostbyte|> Hawkwind, lolz.
<arso> |lostbyte|:  thats bad?
<|lostbyte|> arso, its a 2 min job. actually.
<Hawkwind> 2 minutes if you type slow
<franz_> hey, which file managers are available in kubuntu live?  I-m used to krusader on KDE and Midnight Commander from console....
<|lostbyte|> :)
<arso> |lostbyte|:  no, i had to free up partitions by shifting data around, and then come back linux n create other partitions
<|lostbyte|> ok..
<arso> |lostbyte|:  were talking 200gb with ide :0
<|lostbyte|> woo.
<arso> |lostbyte|:  and i suk with linux :P
<|lostbyte|> arso, No you dont. You learned how to use kate how to edit and how to mount..
<skb0> Has someone managed to get "lightspeed" system startup with Ubuntu ?
<arso> |lostbyte|:  cool, i hope i remember most of it, wat reference  do u use for commands?
<|lostbyte|> arso, you simply get used to them..
<arso> i see
<arso> so for mounting, its just the editing of fstab?
<|lostbyte|> arso, yes, thats the file thats called from boot.
<franz_> hey, which file managers are available in kubuntu live (besides konqueror)?  I-m used to krusader on KDE and Midnight Commander from console....
<rob> not much I'd say
<|lostbyte|> franz_, konqueror is the best there is.
<rob> you'd need to install it
<arso> |lostbyte|:  its getting late, good night, thanx for all the help
<|lostbyte|> arso, Ya, chaoo.
<rob> I'm packaging the dolphin file manager for universe, might be want your after?
<franz_> may be |lostbyte|, but i-m not used to it....
<|lostbyte|> franz_, its similar to other File managers, but has advance features. and greater protocole support.
<rob> franz_, http://enzosworld.gmxhome.de/
<rob> kubuntu package on the website
<franz_> ok ok, i was not criticizing konqueror... simply I do not know it well as other file managers...
<VieLGuS-KuTaS> !multiverse
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<|lostbyte|> franz_, its even greater as a webbrowser.
<Fiya_Werkin> arso: you can also man a lot of files, like in a console, man fstab
<|lostbyte|> all in one you see :P
<Fiya_Werkin> so if you remember even a filename but not necessairly what to do with it, try man
<arso> Fiya_Werkin:  sorry wat?
<|lostbyte|> Hawkwind, so you are creating packages for ubuntu now ?
<Hawkwind> |lostbyte|: Learning to yes.  I did xchat-2.6.4 but someone else did it as well and it got added to Edgy already
<|lostbyte|> Hawkwind, nice.
<franz_> thanks for your help ppl   bye for now
<|lostbyte|> Hawkwind, what will happen to sos now ?
<Hawkwind> |lostbyte|: Nothing.  http://SeerOfSouls.com/ will remain the same.  I'll build stuff for it once Mandriva 2007 comes out, plus I'm hoping to host the Ubuntu packages I build there as well
<|lostbyte|> cool !
<|lostbyte|> Hawkwind, i really appreciate the work you do.. :)
<|lostbyte|> TIme to go to bed..
<scotty> Hi. On my desktop, I'm partitioning as we speak. How long do the partitions usually take?
<Hawkwind> |lostbyte|: Thank you very much.  That means a lot to me :)
<|lostbyte|> Goodnight Everyone..
<scotty> It's been like 8-9 minutes
<Hawkwind> |lostbyte|: Sleep well man
<|lostbyte|> Hawkwind, you too.. tc
<|lostbyte|> Bye
<Ertain> For some strange reason, my screensaver doesn't start after five minutes (the time I set it to).  I have kscreensaver, extra screensavers, plus xscreensaver installed.
<scotty> Does anyone know how long a partition usually takes???
<Hawkwind> scotty: How long it takes to what ?
<slow-motion> n8
<scotty> Until the partition finishes
<Hawkwind> scotty: Umm, are you letting it do it automatically you mean ?
<scotty> yeah
<Hawkwind> scotty: Ahhh no idea.  I prefer to do it manually so I know what the system is doing.  I don't trust *automatic* things
<scotty> ok
<scotty> I have a friend that said the partitioner for Kubuntu is horribly unreliable. That it trashes the drive 1/3 of the time. Is this true?
<roadrunner_> Yes
<roadrunner_> It did for me
<roadrunner_> It only finally worked properly whenever I deleted my windows partition completely and then installed
<roadrunner_> then, after Kubuntu was installed, I used the windows XP partitioner and reinstalled windows
<Raven301> It's work for me on 3 installs
<scotty> ah
<scotty> I'm very nervous to install now. :S
<scotty> Maybe I'll just stick with live CD :/
<JohnFlux> It worked fine for me
<JohnFlux> fwiw
<scotty> My father would kill me if I trashed the drive.
<Raven301> I had win xp on the three two ... didn't delete
<JohnFlux> roadrunner_: but it didn't delete your windows partition or anything?
<zorglu1> scotty: install when you are confortable with it
<Raven301> s/two/too
<JohnFlux> scotty: if you like, you could use partion magic to repartiton first
<scotty> That will be in about 4 months when I get my own computer and not get killed for trashing the drive :P
<scotty> What's that, JohnFlux?
<jose> anybody have problems in gmail with konqueror?
<zorglu1> well if the data are important and scotty a beginer a repartition is unadviced :)
<jose> java don't load... or something and gmail show me the html version of page
<JohnFlux> scotty: a priopetary piece of software
<JohnFlux> scotty: you'd have to get it from somewhere
<gnomefreak> why not use qtparted
<scotty> JohnFlux, what exactly does it do?
<haakonn> the same as gnu parted
<D4m4ge> hi
<JohnFlux> scotty: what haakonn says
<gnomefreak> scotty: its software that helps you partition you harddrive
<scotty> Ah
<abattoir> jose: you can change Konqueror's Browser identification for gmail
<abattoir> jose: Tools -> Browser -> Identification
<scotty> I think I'll just wait until I buy my own computer (3-4 months) and install Kubuntu when I first get it, that way if something does go wrong, no data lost, and I can just reinstall windows.
<abattoir> jose: set it to one of the newer Mozilla ones 1.7.3 or to Firefox
<gnomefreak> lol its greyed out
<abattoir> jose: ugh sorry Tools -> Change Browser Identification ;)
<LeeJunFan> I wish installing a few thousand fonts didn't mean the system turned to molasses.
<sotired> scotty:if you trash the drive tell your family that they are a bunch of corporate nipple suckers who are too afraid to break away and be their own person. Also tell them that their flower child generation turned out to be nothing but a big dissapointment. then tell them to go suck down another starbucks latte whille gently killing babies through their over-use of oil.
<clinckarts> Hi all
<sotired> or you could just say sorry....
<scotty> LMAO
<LeeJunFan> sotired: :D Take a valum man.
<sotired> sorry about the outburst...im just mad cuz i cant encode my divx files to dvd ;-/
<scotty> Nah, it cheered me up :P
<LeeJunFan> I especially liked the "_gently_ killing babies".
<sotired> ha
<D4m4ge> does anyone remember who had that probleme with kmplayer not playing anything?
<D4m4ge> i had the same probleme, and i figured out why...
<D4m4ge> apparently he was comming oftenly
* sotired is away [apt-get install life] 
<abattoir> D4m4ge: i think it was centyx...
<D4m4ge> ok, i'll send him e mmo
<D4m4ge> a memo*
<D4m4ge> thx :)
<abattoir> [02:30:13]  <centyx> anyone know how to remove kmplayer-plugins-konq w/out removing kubuntu-desktop
<D4m4ge> there is a channel log on the web?
<abattoir> yes... dont remember where exactly
<bachstudies> can anyone help me wit
<abattoir> i'll search wait :)
<D4m4ge> :D
<sotired-afk> whoz wit?
<sotired-afk> whiz wit?
<abattoir> D4m4ge: http://people.ubuntu.com/~fabbione/irclogs/
<D4m4ge> thank you abattoir
<D4m4ge> are you french?
<abattoir> no problem :)
<jerry> hi
<abattoir> nope.. just the nick :)
<D4m4ge> do you say "abattoir" in english?
<D4m4ge> ok
<sotired> freedom fries anyone?
<abattoir> D4m4ge: i believe its a commonly use word in English, but the origin is obviously french
<BoSJo> All: Strange thing, a lot of webpages wont load fully, always seem to miss 2 images.......and it just wont load the page 100%. This is both Firefox and Konqueror. Any ideas
<D4m4ge> ok
<abattoir> *used
<khaije1> what does it mean?
<clinckarts> Wich is the best "windows emulator" under linux (free)
<abattoir> khaije1: a slaughterhouse
<Hawkwind> Anyone have a link to some information on how to setup a personal apt-get repository on your own personal website.  Like the exact directory structure and how to create the lists that need to be in place for apt-get to read and such ?
<abattoir> clinckarts: wine
<clinckarts> abattoir: Thanks
<khaije1> abattoir: ah non a mi Wine Is Not an Emulator tsk tsk
<elknof3> hi everyone
<khaije1> :-)
<abattoir> :)
<elknof3> can somebody help me configuring the microphone??  it doesnt work...
<sotired> wine=api..right?
<khaije1> it's an api translation layer... iw as going to say Xen, but we won't have the chips for that for a couple months
<khaije1> yup
<sotired> elknof3: ican hear you just fine...
<clinckarts> elknof3: Did you plug in into computer?
<elknof3> its a lap top...  it already have it installed
<clinckarts> elknof3: Sorry, bad joke ;-)
<elknof3> integrated   i mena*
<elknof3> jajajaja   no actually it was good...
<focker> Hawkwind: google for apt repository howto
<clinckarts> I'm running with KDE
<sotired> elknof: spain or mexico or south america?
<elknof3> jajajaa =  hahahaha    lol...  its just that im not a well english speaker...
<clinckarts> Is it possible to run Gnome application?
<elknof3> mexico
<sotired> most ppl in america dont speak english very well either
<sotired> my best freind just moved to mexico
<sotired> el paz or la pz
<sotired> i cant remember which
<D4m4ge> abattoir it was insanekane
<D4m4ge> two days ago
<elknof3> it just that they usea a lot of contractions, so sometimes its impossible to figure out what are they saying
<D4m4ge> does he come regularly?
<clinckarts> Do I neeed to install smthg to run Gnome with kubuntu?
<sotired> yes, gnome
<clinckarts> Howto?
<abattoir> D4m4ge: oops sorry, but i remember centyx complaining about it today :)
<sotired> sorry...im being a smartass
* sotired is away [apt-get install life] 
<kosh> probably sudo apt-get install gnome
<D4m4ge> my problem came from the output, if anoyone asks for it again...
<abattoir> D4m4ge: yes
<D4m4ge> KMplayer uses xvideo as default, i just changed it to X11shm
<clinckarts> I mean when running KDE, I want to execute Gnome interface as well..; Is it possible?
<focker> sudo apt-get install gnome-desktop
<D4m4ge> and it works fine now :)
<elknof3> so...how can i configure the microphone??
<LeeJunFan> anyone know if you can use kde-window-decorations with xgl on dapper in any way yet? SUSE can and dammit I want to too!
<abattoir> D4m4ge: he's a regular alright :)
<focker> clinckarts: you can use gnome apps if you hav egnome libs installed, but you can't run both desktops at same time
<clinckarts> I already install some programs (Gnome), do I need to reinstall them after installation of gnome desktop??
<D4m4ge> ok, 'ill leave him a memo
<focker> clinckarts: no
<focker> sudo apt-get install gnome-desktop will drag in whatever gnome libs you don't have, but need
<focker> it won't walk all over your existing apps
<focker> welcome to the better world of a Debian-based distro
<Fiya_Werkin> it'll add a ton of gnom eapps to your menus tho
<abattoir> elknof3: It might already be setup, have you tried messing around with a mixer (kmix) ?
<focker> Fiya_Werkin: right
<clinckarts> focker: I don't find egnome
<focker> Debian ased systems will auto update the menues with added programs
<elknof3> abattoir,   lol   let me see...
<focker> clinckarts: from a shell, type "apt-get install gnome-desktop"
<focker> whoops, add sudo to the start of that line
<focker> I forget that a lot
<focker> I'm used to su root and then doing a bunch of stuff
<clinckarts> Hum, apt-get install gnome-desktop say that it's a virtual package
<clinckarts> I need to specify the release
<clinckarts> apt-get install gnome-desktop
<clinckarts> Lecture des listes de paquets... Fait
<clinckarts> Construction de l'arbre des dpendances... Fait
<clinckarts> Le paquet gnome-desktop est un paquet virtuel fourni par:
<clinckarts>   gnome-desktop-environment 1:2.12.2.3
<clinckarts> Vous devez explicitement slectionner un paquet  installer.
<clinckarts> E: Aucun paquet ne correspond au paquet gnome-desktop
<clinckarts> Any idea?
<focker> my francais sucks
<elknof3> nope...  nothing missing...  it just dont work...  im testing with krecord...
<focker> long time since high school
<focker> umm, try "sudo apt-get install gnome-desktop-environment"
<abattoir> elknof3: so mic is on input(w/ full vol.) ? or is it not present at all
<elknof3> yeah its present at max...
<abattoir> elknof3: also try toggling 'Capture' e on and off
<focker> when you type that out, then hit tab key after the "t" in "environment"
<focker> that will auto complete the version number
<elknof3> abattoir, i've been doing it for a while... but nothing...
<abattoir> elknof3: kmix right?
<clinckarts> It works... But 349Mb !!!
<elknof3> abattoir, sure
<focker> or you might launch adept from the menu system and do it from there
<focker> clinckarts: gnome and all that it comes with  is  large
<abattoir> elknof3: okay, in the switches tab do you have multiple Mic entries?
<focker> that is why I don't use gnome
<focker> but KDE is likely just as big
<focker> I just prefer it
<abattoir> elknof3: which laptop? brand/model?
<elknof3> abattoir, dell d620
<elknof3> abattoir, latitude
<VieLGuS-KuTaS> whats a comman to install a .deb package?
<elknof3> abattoir, just one mic entry per tab.. one in output, yhe other in input
<VieLGuS-KuTaS> whats a command to install a .deb package?
<clinckarts> If I good understand, I can run Gnome software when running an KDE desktop with that package... Right?
<Hawkwind> VieLGuS-KuTaS: dpkg -i file.deb
<VieLGuS-KuTaS> thanks
<elknof3> VieLGuS-KuTaS, in konqueror o nautilus, locate it, left click, (right handed)>kubuntu package>install package
<clinckarts> I have to chose between gdm & kdm
<abattoir> elknof3: hmmm, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam/DellLatitudeD620 is also not complete
<fiyawerx> 620? hehe, I'm running on a d600 with zero problems
<abattoir> fiyawerx: mic works for you?
<clinckarts> I have to chose between gdm & kdm during install of gnome-desktop-environment... What should I choose?
<_brad> Hello
<fiyawerx> abattoir: good question, havn't had reason to test it, you mean the mic jack ?
<focker> clinckarts: kdm
<abattoir> fiyawerx: nope, the internal mic
<clinckarts> focker:Tks
<focker> that will give you the same login screen you currently have
<roadrunner_> hello... anyone feel like helping me out with installing Nvidia drivers? Im having some problems
<fiyawerx> abattoir: how can i test it?
<elknof3> fiyawerx, with a sound record application..  like krecord... or sound recorder in gnome
<clinckarts> Actually, I can't install eclipse 3.2... Nobody nows how to do that?
<roadrunner_> somebody... I could use some help with a driver problem, anyone will to help me out?
<elknof3> roadrunner_, maybe i can   whats the pro??
<roadrunner_> I keep getting an error when I install, so Im going to paste it here. If someone can tell me what it means, that would be awesome
<abattoir> fiyawerx: open kmix->Output->Switch on the green and red LEDs below the mic icon, crank up the vol.-> Tap the mic as hard as you can -> Listen carefully for taps from your speaker ;)
<roadrunner_> Firstly. Ihave a GeForce 6800, and I downloaded the linux version of the drivers. I do everything it says and login to the console, and run the install like it says
<D4m4ge> bye all
<fiyawerx> abattoir: where's the mic located on these suckers?
<fiyawerx> the little hole above the power button?
<roadrunner_> I was missing a bunch of packages it required, so I downloaded all of those. Now I am getting this error:
<abattoir> fiyawerx: ugh, i dont have one, so dont know, elknof3 might know
<roadrunner_> Unable to find the kernel source tree for the currently running kernel. Please make sure you have installed the Kernel source files for your kernel and that they are properly configured;
<fiyawerx> roadrunner_: did you do the install from the repos?
<fiyawerx> roadrunner_: i have a geforce 6600gt pci-e and i did that, worked pretty well for me
<elknof3> abattoir, i've tryed automatix and works just great for that driver...
<roadrunner_> Im not sure what you mean
<roadrunner_> I am an A+ certified man... lol, doesnt help me with linux
<roadrunner_> Im a linux noob
<clinckarts> OK, gnome-desktop-environment is installed..; But the programs I previously installed are not in the menu... Where to find them?
<roadrunner_> Repos = Repositories?
<abattoir> elknof3: oh, so mic works now?
<focker> Roa
<elknof3> abattoir, lol  that message was for fiyawerx... lol
<focker> roadrunner_: do a "sudo apt-get install kernel-source"
<elknof3> sorry
<abattoir> elknof3: oh hehe
<_brad> roadrunner, have you tried EasyUbuntu?  Its an app that automagically installs many useful things, including closed source drivers.
<elknof3> fiyawerx, try automatix
<focker> clinckarts: give it a minute, they will be there
<elknof3> fiyawerx, or easyubuntu...
<roadrunner_> focker, where/when should I enter that command
<focker> easyubuntu is more current supposedly
<roadrunner_> like, when I go to the console, do I have to navigate to a certain directory?
<focker> roadrunner_: open a terminal or find the package in adept
<focker> roadrunner_: no special directory, that command will work anywhere
<roadrunner_> I have to do the install from the console (No X server running) so I can't just run the terminal can I?
<roadrunner_> oh, ok, thanks
<roadrunner_> would you mind telling me what that does? lol. Because I don't know what it means since I am a noob with linux.
<VieLGuS-KuTaS> how do i install the xmms that kopete needs , its so fakin annoying
<focker> if you are already at console, that is the same thing
<VieLGuS-KuTaS> the damn xmms wont compile for shit
<focker> roadrunner_: sudo, means to do the command as if you were root
<roadrunner_> I understand that much, I researched it
<roadrunner_> I meant, apt-get install kernel source
<roadrunner_> what is that doing exactly? Starting with "apt-get"
<focker> roadrunner_: apt-get is the program to install software
<focker> actually just apt
<focker> roadrunner_: apt has a lot of sub commands
<clinckarts> Some minuts after... No menu change
<roadrunner_> install kernel-source does what?
<roadrunner_> Im not understanding how it is "installing" the kernel source...
<focker> roadrunner_: apt-get install/remove, apt-cache search, etc.
<roadrunner_> ok, thanks
<focker> roadrunner_: install is the part you put for any program to install when you use apt
<roadrunner_> I gotta go eat... lol. Ill stop back in later, maybe someone else can pick up where you left off =D
<roadrunner_> I just didn't understand what installing the kernel source was doing
<focker> roadrunner_: kernel-source will grab the program source code for the Linux kernel that should match your currently installed and running Linux kernel unless you did some custom kernel stuff already
<focker> Roa
<focker> roadrunner_: hold on a sec
<VieLGuS-KuTaS> how do i install the xmms that kopete needs , its so fakin annoying, the damn xmms wont compile for shit
<focker> roadrunner_: when you get that pkg, then run the nvidia installer, it will compile the nvidia driver versus the kernel you have so everything will run fine
<focker> roadrunner_: you may get errors for compiling tools, don't know
<ricardo> helo world!
<Kyral> VieLGuS-KuTaS: just apt-get xmms
<VieLGuS-KuTaS> doesnt work
<Kyral> ???
<VieLGuS-KuTaS> not what it needs i guess
<Hawkwind> VieLGuS-KuTaS: What does *doesn't work* mean exactly ?
<Kyral> Waht are you trying to do anyway?
<afm\colossus> don't use xmms any more
<afm\colossus> it's gtk
<afm\colossus> and therefore obsolete
<Kyral> GTK != Bad :P
<focker> VieLGuS-KuTaS:  "sudo apt-get install xmms"
<afm\colossus> Kyral: gtk sucks
<david_> this prolly seems funny i been trying to copy a file and all i can think of is "copy". i can't find anything different
<afm\colossus> gtk+ is a-ok
<Kyral> on my laptop I depend heavily on GTK1 apps
<h3sp4wn> why does kopete need xmms ?
<khaije1> Kyral: whats wrong w/ it?
<abattoir> VieLGuS-KuTaS: afaik xmms is just optional
<Hawkwind> david_: cp
<afm\colossus> xmms is crap
<Kyral> khaije1: I said NOT Equals :P
<david_> oh thanks
<afm\colossus> use beep media player or audacious instead
<phasegen> anyone know of a good faq on wireless connection to a windows managed network? holiday inn express isn't very linux friendly...
<khaije1> doesn't xubuntu use gtk apps?
<Kyral> afm\colossus: for my 4 year old laptop, XMMS is just right
<abattoir> VieLGuS-KuTaS: you can continue installing kopete w/o it
<ricardo> anybody knows how to add a program that HAS ALREADY BEEN INSTALED, to the K-Menu?
<david_> where would i get a list of commands?
<afm\colossus> khaije1: gtk+, not gtk
<ricardo> thx
<Kyral> khaije1: he means GTK1
<Hawkwind> ricardo: kmenuedit ?
<Kyral> the current GTK version (GTK+ or GTK2) is newer
<khaije1> right, doesn't xubuntu use gtk1
<VieLGuS-KuTaS> abattoir: i think ure right , bu what does it do ?
<abattoir> VieLGuS-KuTaS: are you compiling Kopete manually?
<Kyral> btw: Audicaous == BMP :P
<afm\colossus> Kyral: no, not exactly :>
<afm\colossus> it's fork
<abattoir> VieLGuS-KuTaS: xmms? its a music player ;)
<afm\colossus> but it's a different project
<Kyral> afm\colossus: of the SAME CODEBASE
<Kyral> Believe me I read up the entire thing
<afm\colossus> to keep me from getting frustrated about your slightly bitchy behaviour
<abattoir> VieLGuS-KuTaS: kopete might need it for the "Now Playing" feature
<afm\colossus> i'm off to bed
<afm\colossus> bye ;)
<VieLGuS-KuTaS> abattoir: omg , , im so mad
<khaije1> oh.. i thought gtk+ and gtk1 were the same... so then whats the diss between gtk+ and gtk2?
<phasegen> anyone know of a good faq on wireless connection to a windows managed network? holiday inn express isn't very linux friendly...
<khaije1> diss = diff?
<Kyral> khaije1: a lot apparently
<afm\colossus> gtk+ IS gtk2
<Kyral> enough to keep the XMMS devs from upgrading to GTK2
<Kyral> because it would break a lot of the plugins written
<khaije1> iow gtk+ = gtk2 , lol
<abattoir> VieLGuS-KuTaS: why? :S
<Hawkwind> Well there is always xmms2 which uses GTK2
<afm\colossus> xmms is not actively developed any more
<Hawkwind> afm\colossus: But xmms2 is :)
<afm\colossus> Hawkwind: yes, so be it
<Kyral> I dunno, all I know is that Xmms works just fine on my laptop
<ricardo> THANK! kind of newbie here...
<afm\colossus> but there are more mature gtk+-based alternatives at hand
<Kyral> on this machine I use Amarok :D
<afm\colossus> and in the repos
<VieLGuS-KuTaS> abattoir: because i just spent like half a day trying to get the xmms to compile
<Hawkwind> Kyral: It works fine here too :)
<focker> David:  google for the dos to linux command reference
<Hawkwind> afm\colossus: The good thing is, linux is about choice so users can use what *they* want not what someone else tells them they should
<focker> I think he is gone
<abattoir> VieLGuS-KuTaS: which version of kopete are you installing? it might be available in the repos
<focker> I can't read fast enough
<afm\colossus> Hawkwind: linux is the kernel of GNU
<VieLGuS-KuTaS> abattoir: the latest
<afm\colossus> not more, but not less, either
<afm\colossus> ;>
<Kyral> afm\colossus: not true
<Kyral> afm\colossus: Hurd is the GNU kernel
<Hawkwind> LOL
<Kyral> hence "GNU/Linux"
<Hawkwind> Didn't mean for someone to get picky down to the very last thing in life
<afm\colossus> yeah, and i'll be happy to make the switch once it's here and kicking
<abattoir> VieLGuS-KuTaS: 0.12.0? ok, afaik, 'official' kubuntu packages havent been released for that...
<khaije1> i thought we all used ubuntu not linux (j/k :-))
<focker> VieLGuS-KuTaS: are you on kubuntu 6.06 or 5.10?
<afm\colossus> well, i for one use Gentoo GNU/Linux
<afm\colossus> and not Kubuntu GNU/Linux
<VieLGuS-KuTaS> focker: kubuntu 606 x64
<abattoir> VieLGuS-KuTaS: you can try http://kubuntu.org/~jriddell/kopete/
<abattoir> VieLGuS-KuTaS: then its http://kubuntu.org/~jriddell/kopete/kopete_3.5.3+kopete0.12.0-0ubuntu1_amd64.deb ;)
<h3sp4wn> Anyone noticed much difference with the latest fglrx ?
<kbrooks> _brad?
<focker> VieLGuS-KuTaS: my kubuntu 6.06 x64 came with kopete
<VieLGuS-KuTaS> yeah , too late now , thanks though
<kbrooks> _brad: easyubuntu SEMI AUTOMATICALLY installs these kind of things
<VieLGuS-KuTaS> its already compiling
<abattoir> VieLGuS-KuTaS: compilink kopete manually takes a long time... and lots of disk space too :(
<focker> VieLGuS-KuTaS: sorry, trying to keep up here and help while my caffiene is still in effect
<abattoir> VieLGuS-KuTaS: but i do it for the jingle support
<Kyral> ArchLinux here </late>
<VieLGuS-KuTaS> focker: yes. but im getting the new version
<kbrooks> _brad: there is a major difference between "installs on run" and "check a few checkboxes, then install"
<afm\colossus>      Thu Jun 15 11:14:47 2006 >>> kde-base/kopete-3.5.2
<afm\colossus>        merge time: 16 minutes and 4 seconds.
<afm\colossus> yeah
<afm\colossus> ;)
<Hawkwind> Like we're impressed by that, NOT
<h3sp4wn> Kyral: Has arch current got xorg 7.1 yet ?
<focker> VieLGuS-KuTaS:  for future reference you may be able to use one from the unstable branch repos
<Kyral> h3sp4wn: no
<Kyral> the rumors on the Forums are that NO distro will ship Xorg 7.1 for a while
<VieLGuS-KuTaS> focker: ok , thanks
<Kyral> Because the API changed a lot
<Kyral> and right now both NVidia's and ATI's drivers don't work PERIOD
<Hawkwind> Kyral: Except Mandriva 2007 which will ship in 2 - 3 months
<VieLGuS-KuTaS> i like compiling stuff ,  i just get annoyed with dependencies
<afm\colossus> isn't nvidia said to work, with issues?
<Hawkwind> Kyral: Nvidia works with 7.1 atleast in Mandriva Cooker currently
<Kyral> Hawkwind: The Arch people will have it in a seperate repo
<Kyral> Yah but its....Mandriva....
<focker> VieLGuS-KuTaS: you should try apt-pinning for certain apps that you want cutting edge, although you risk incompatibilities elsewhere
<Hawkwind> Kyral: Heh.  I just made the switch from Mandriva to Kubuntu after 4 1/2 years :P
<Kyral> Frankly I don't care one way or another...X 7 works and I'm happy :D
<VieLGuS-KuTaS> focker: how would a command for that lok like?
<abattoir> Hawkwind: dont you miss urpmi ? :P
<Kyral> RPMs == shit :P
<Kyral> (From personal experiance)
<abattoir> atleast i did, when i switched to Kubuntu :(
<Hawkwind> abattoir: A bit yes.  But apt-get is so much darn quicker
<Kyral> Only two package managers I like are Apt-Get and Pacman
<h3sp4wn> I am just hoping that the r300 driver has improved enough for me to use the open ati drivers for 3d (even if the performance is not as good as fglrx) Otherwise I will just buy a new card but the fact that it almost works now (Is making me hold on a bit)
<focker> VieLGuS-KuTaS: google for ubuntu apt-pinning
<Hawkwind> abattoir: I know urpmi like the back of my hand, but I am getting the hang of apt-get pretty well
<focker> if that doesn't work, try just the apt-pinning howto and it should help
<h3sp4wn> What is he trying to pin ?
<abattoir> Hawkwind: cool :)
<erov> i just got the fglrx drivers working a few weeks ago.. its been great ever since.. cant believe i was missing that much performance.. first noticed it when i tried to play QUAKE 2.. and it was so slow..
<erov> now thats bad.. hell i remember being on a p133 and playing quake2 on software drivers
<h3sp4wn> They have just released some new ones
<visik7> I know this is not In Topic but read this http://www.sonjaswette.com/index_en.html
<erov> really? i'll check it out
<erov> ive got a 9600 here, you?
<h3sp4wn> 9800 pro
<focker> VieLGuS-KuTaS: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/index.en.html  it'll be like "deb http://http.us.debian.org/debian unstable kopete"
<VieLGuS-KuTaS> focker: ok , ty
<h3sp4wn> VieLGuS-KuTaS: If you want to use something from sid you are better off building it yourself with the dapper libraries if you don't want problems later
<focker> you should really know what you are doing before messing with sid
<focker> or compiling apps for that matter
<focker> get help on the first app, before you start jacking around
<focker> get too excited and you risk hosing the system
<focker> join a local LUG (Linux User Group) if you can find one
<h3sp4wn> I have been expecting my system to fall to pieces for ages but its just rock solid still
<focker> I've been in one since 1998 and still get help and have a lot of friends and business contacts thru there
<focker> for the guy that wanted to run his own apt server,  http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-basico.en.html#s-dpkg-scanpackages
<focker> whoops, that is wrong link
<abattoir> Hawkwind, i think it was
<focker> http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/repository-howto/repository-howto
<nrdb> I was wondering is the any video card that can output to more than 2 monitors at once (e.g. 4) I don't need much resolution (800x600) would do.
<focker> messed up pasting
<roadrunner_> Hey focker, I have another question if you are still available
<focker> nrdb: don't think so
<nrdb> focker: I didn't think there was much chance.
<roadrunner_> Whenever I did the 'sudo apt-get install kernel-souce' it said the package could not be found
<focker> nrdb: you need 2 dual head cards.  Nvidia and Matrox both make good ones
<johnflux> nrdb: there's a matrox that does 3 cards
<johnflux> nrdb: 3 monitors i mean
<focker> nrdb: there may be a four head matrox, but it will be pricey
<nrdb> johnflux: ok
<focker> a friend did a wall of monitors for wrk and spent some bucks
<jinho> how do I make a shortcut in linux?
<nrdb> just looking at developing a project.
<roadrunner_> Focker, you were helping me earlier, and I had another question. So whenever you are available, could you help me again?
<focker> roadrunner_: hit tab key at end of that command
<focker> to get version
<roadrunner_> what will that do?
<roadrunner_> I typed in the command and hit enter, then it said package not found
<focker> roadrunner_: you could also do a "sudo apt-cache search kernel-source*"  you may not need the sudo with a cache search
<focker> roadrunner_: tab, when you are in a terminal or console, will auto complete commands and filenames if it is able
<focker> roadrunner_: it is a feature of the bash command line
<roadrunner_> alright... but how would that help me with my current problem?
<focker> roadrunner_: type that line in console, then hit tab key before the enter
<roadrunner_> Because it is simply saying the "kernel-source" package isn
<roadrunner_> isnt installed... whatever that means
<roadrunner_> alright, Ill see what happens
<focker> roadrunner_: it will get you the exact version of the package so you can install it
<roadrunner_> okay, hitting tab didn't do anything
<roadrunner_> here is exactly what I entered, and exactly what I got in response
<focker> roadrunner_:  "sudo apt-cache search kernel-source*"  and then you get one or two avail pkgs. then you type "sudo apt-get install kernel-sourceversion number"
<roadrunner_> oh, alright... Ill try that =D
<clutt> hey i installed grub and not ever had problems before but this time in kubuntu, when i reboot, grub doesn't load. i just get a blank screen with a blinking cursor. the partitions are ok, and grub seems to find the stage file just find .. anyone know what the problem might be?
<roadrunner_> sorry to be an idiot... this is just my first time with linux
<focker> you may also be able to  so "sudo apt-get install kernel-s*"
<focker> roadrunner_: it's OK, everybody has a first time
<focker> roadrunner_: I am about to wind down from my all day caffeine high tho
<clutt> tho i've tried reinstalling grub manually from a live cd and still get the same thing
<fiyawerx> when configuring apt-build, it asks for my cpu architecture, it's a pentium M, but that's not a listed choice, should I just choose Pentium?
<roadrunner_> wacom-tools - utilities for wacom tablets and other hid devices
<roadrunner_> vmware-player-kernel-modules-2.6.15-25 - vmware-player modules for Linux (kernel 2.6.15)
<roadrunner_> that is exactly what it said after I did the apt-cache thing... now what?
<focker> fiyawerx: you might want to at least use pentium 3
<focker> roadrunner_: crap
<fiyawerx> pentium 3m?
<focker> roadrunner_: hold on, let me look here a minute
<focker> fiyawerx: no pentium 3 or compatible, but that is not the rihgt wording
* sotired-afk is away [apt-get install life] 
<OOD> lol
<debian_> in k3b when it asks me to specify the max write speed for my combo  cd/dvd burner, is it reffering to max cd recording sped or dvd recording speed
<nrdb> debian_: it is used to limit the speed below maximum.
<OOD> depends what you're burning
<debian_> so if im burning a cd versus a dvd (or vice versa) i have to adjust it based on the disc media?
<nrdb> debian_: k3b will try to use the maximum for that particular media, you can then limit lower if you want.
<sotired> hey hey hey
<debian_> nrdb, k thanks
<sotired> i got a quick ? ...this one is a real stumper...
<sotired> how do i change my default system media player? i dont like kaffiene much and i want mplayer to be my #1 daddy
<OOD> start kcontrol
<roadrunner_> mplayer? Where do you get that at?
<sotired> sudo apt-get instal mplayer
<roadrunner_> I don't personally like Kaffein either, but I couldn't seem to get Xine installed either
<OOD> then select kde components
<sotired> the only reason i prefer mplayer is because it louder on my system
<roadrunner_> it says error, couldn't find package
<sotired> thats where i was looking
<roadrunner_> where do I get the mplayer package?
<sotired> i dont see anything about media
<OOD> then file association, then for each file select what player
<nrdb> sotired: if you are using konqueror there is a config item to change this
<sotired> ill look closer...
<roadrunner_> sudo apt-get install mplayer doesn't do anything... it says the package mplayer is missing, so where can I get that package?
<OOD> sotired: you find it?
<FunkyDiscoMan> DefectiveByDesign.org, today call to sign the petition, calling upon Bono  (U2), to stand against DRM.
<FunkyDiscoMan> http://defectivebydesign.org/pressreleases
<sotired> oh...i was in the wrong lace...i was n kde components
<sotired> thanks
<FunkyDiscoMan> Bloody ipod ads :?
<OOD> kde components->file associations
<roadrunner_> where can I get the mplayer package?
<sotired> adept...
<sotired> synaptic
<arcturus> roadrunner: try easyubuntu or automatix for mplayer installs
<OOD> you might need to get hte extra repositories
<OOD> or that
<sotired> apt get should work
<roadrunner_> it isn't there in Adept
<sotired> or easyubuntu
<OOD> kaffeine plays everything though if you install the w32 codecs
<roadrunner_> I opened adept, and ther eis no mplayer
<roadrunner_> unless it is labled as something else
<OOD> roadrunner_:then you need to get the extra repositories
<OOD> !repositories
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<erov> need xvid->dvd mpeg2 though
<sotired> http://www.mplayerhq.hu/design7/dload.html
<sotired> erov: ive been trying to do that all day
<roadrunner_> how do you get the extra repositories? I am a linux noob
<sotired> roadrunner_:http://www.mplayerhq.hu/design7/dload.html
<Hawkwind> roadrunner_: Read about 5 lines up
<OOD> roadrunner_: checl those links
<erov> ive been trying forever.. i got it to work.. but the output video is not "right"
<sotired> same here
<erov> so.. i just gave up and frowned
<erov> i wondered if anyone else has those problems
<sotired> and mencoder is being mean too me
<erov> now i guess it's confirmed :p
<arcturus> mplayer: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MPlayer
<nrdb> roadrunner_: one way is to edit the /etc/apt/sources.list file
<sotired> i tried using any2dvd...but it looks as if (according to sourveforge) that no one is maintaining it
<OOD> you can try vlc
<sotired> too many bugs..audi out of sync
<sotired> vlc can encode?
<OOD> oh you want to encode
<sotired> or were you talking to someone else
<sotired> :)
<sotired> ive tried everything
<sotired> i found a soultion
<nrdb> roadrunner_: you can also do it using adept (the package manager)
<sotired> solution even
<sotired> http://www.videohelp.com/tools?tool=Varsha
<sotired> but varsha wont run for me
<sotired> i have jre and all the other dependencies
<sotired> but no dice
<arcturus> file associatons:  konqueror > settings > configure konqueror > file associations
<roadrunner_> nrdb: How do I get repositories using adept?
<OOD> java for video encoding?
<sotired> just type it
<sotired> i know
<sotired> sucks
<OOD> that's a bad combination
<sotired> but there doesnt seem to be another alternative that will give me video that is in sync
<sotired> of course this is all for legal backups of movies i paid for and own ;)
<nrdb> roadrunner_: some are allready in the sources.list file commented out.  other than that you need to find the repositories though an external source (e.g. google)
<OOD> of course :D
<sotired> if i was a coder i would start a project for this...
<erov> yeah i dont see why there isnt more compaints
<erov> because it is "supposed" to work
<OOD> hmm, this might interest you: http://diva-project.org/wiki
<sotired> any2dvd is really promising
<erov> i used that with the same results sotired
<sotired> but no one seems to be working on it
<sotired> diva=gnome
<nrdb> roadrunner_: have a look at "view->manage repositories"
<sotired> phooey
<roadrunner_> nrdb: Im not quite sure I know what you mean. How do I add more packages to adept? I am assuming you somehow check other repositories like you said...
<OOD> gnome apps work fine :)
<sotired> to each their own...i prefer kdw
<sotired> kde even
<OOD> so do i, but hey if it works
<nrdb> roadrunner_: what are you looking for?
<roadrunner_> nrdb: ok, so I am looking at that now...
<roadrunner_> nrdb: mplayer at the moment
<h3sp4wn> I don't really use any gnome apps
<OOD> firefox?
<roadrunner_> nrdb: and it just isn't in my adept manager... I didn't know how to add it
<h3sp4wn> firefox is gtk not gnome
<erov> i did at first... then dumped firefox and the rest.. and gave the rest a chance
<roadrunner_> Firefox pwns the crap out of Konqueror
<sotired> i dunno
<erov> alright im going play wolf et..later guys
<arcturus> how's everyone like opera?
<arcturus> ok?
<nrdb> roadrunner_: i don't know what repository mplayer is in
<h3sp4wn> multiverse
<sotired> i was always a huge firefox fan, but ive found in linux that konqeurer seems better
<sotired> multi
<arcturus> nrdb: multiverse
<sotired> firefox wont play well with flash for me
<OOD> i use ie6 for flash
<sotired> i like opera, but its a bit slow
<Tommy2k4> i <3 opera
<sotired> havent used it in linux tho
<sotired> opera has some nice features
<sotired> mouse gesturing...mmm
<arcturus> sotired: any opera <-> mailto dance you've gotta go thru?
<nrdb> roadrunner_: if you look down near the bottom of the list you should see a line with multiverse in it.
<sotired> i prefer lynx
<nrdb> arcturus: thanks
<sotired> im not sure
<Tommy2k4> i hardly ever use mouse gestures
<sotired> btw...the lynx thing was a joke
<OOD> i use my 2 extra mouse buttons instead of mouse gestures :D
<h3sp4wn> There is no point in using lynx (elinks is pretty good though)
<sotired> but you all forgot to laugh
<arcturus> firefox <-> thunderbird integration is still a PIA
<sotired> PIA?
<sotired> oh
<arcturus> pain in der ass
<sotired> nevrmnd duh
<h3sp4wn> arcturus: Not really you just add 2 lines to prefs.js I think it is
<arcturus> h3: it should be set up in a menu item
<arcturus> none of this js editing bs
<roadrunner_> nrdb: dont know what you mean... I looked down through everything there. What am I looking for?
<sotired> either way..there are a million tools to convert dvd>xvid seamlessly...but i cant find one simple solution for xvid>dvd
<nrdb> roadrunner_: did you find it?
<sotired> i used to use a prog called VSOconverxtodvd for M$, it was great...one click and it converts and burns
<h3sp4wn> arcturus: Its easy to find out how to it in google (and is only an issue if you are using the firefox and thunderbird that are not in the repos)
<sotired> but i guess those days are over for me
<roadrunner_> nrdb: no
<roadrunner_> nrdb: Im not sure what I am looking for.
<focker> http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/  several of you are going to need this for the multimedia problems you have
<arcturus> h3:  it would be easier to name them as defaults from their respective 'preferences' menus
<kbrooks> WOW
<sotired> i did that days ago...
<nrdb> roadrunner_: a line that is gray and says something like "deb http://..... universe multiverse"
<arcturus> aka firefox > edt> preferences > email
<OOD> it'll just say universe
<sotired> erov_:ok..i figured it out
<roadrunner_> nrdb: it isnt there
<h3sp4wn> kbrooks: Have you updated the fglrx that is provided by easybuntu yet ? (There is a new release - may be a reason to recommend it if it deals with that easily)
<roadrunner_> nrdb: I see nothing... there are some that say deb and deb-src... but thats it
<sotired> erov: find a good dvd ripper, open it up in kate, retype the whole thing backwards and then run it
<sotired> :)
<kbrooks> h3sp4wn: new release? link?
<ph4t-ph4nt0m> good morning!  anyone here that's not a bot?
<element> I'm getting ready to migrate from windows to Kubuntu and I'm going 64bit in the process.  How stable and how well supported is AMD64?
<nrdb> roadrunner_: are you using breezy or dapper ?
<arcturus> !windows
<ubotu> For help with Microsoft windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. Also see http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 - !equivalents - http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm
<arcturus> lol
<EMACSdaddy> i used to b be a bot
<ph4t-ph4nt0m> lol
<OOD> roadrunner_: http://img235.imageshack.us/my.php?image=snapshot38pj.jpg
<ph4t-ph4nt0m> well, i'm glad your not anymore then
<arcturus> !billgates
<ubotu> I know nothing about billgates
<OOD> that's what it should look like
* sotired-afk is away [apt-get install life] 
<h3sp4wn> kbrooks: https://a248.e.akamai.net/f/674/9206/0/www2.ati.com/drivers/linux/ati-driver-installer-8.26.18-x86.run (dapper has 8.25.18)
<ph4t-ph4nt0m> ok, so i finally got Kubuntu and replaced Mandriva installation.  w00t!
<roadrunner_> yeah, mine just says universe
<roadrunner_> no multiverse... does that matter?
<OOD> roadrunner: if it's grayed out, then right click and select enable
<OOD> roadrunner: then just double click universe, and then type in multiverse
<arcturus> http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/get.html
<kbrooks> h3sp4wn: erm. no thanks.
<roadrunner_> this is what mine says here
<roadrunner_> deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/     dapper     universe
<ph4t-ph4nt0m> well,  anyone have any idea of how to install hardware or manually detect hardware wtih Kubuntu? i'm kinda lost here and i can't seem to find any manual pages on this subject.
<h3sp4wn> kbrooks: What is wrong with that ?
<kbrooks> h3sp4wn: http://kbrooks.ath.cx/index.php/2006/05/13/easyubuntu-philosophy/
<OOD> roadrunner_: double cliick the universe part, then just add the multiverse part by typing it in
<kbrooks> h3sp4wn: i'm not going to take that .run file and put it into easyubuntu
<roadrunner_> what does that do? Me changing it I mean. What does it change?
<sotired-afk> !free
<ubotu> freedom is important. Ubuntu is as free as we can make it, which means mostly free software. See http://www.gnu.org/philosophy/free-sw.html and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/licensing
<kbrooks> roadrunner_: how much software you can download
<sotired-afk> !god
<ubotu> I know nothing about god
<nrdb> roadrunner_: is it black?
<kbrooks> sotired-afk: do not abuse the bot
<sotired-afk> figures...neither do i
<arcturus> !hardware
<sotired-afk> sorry
<ubotu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<roadrunner_> it just became black now
<roadrunner_> it was grey
<h3sp4wn> kbrooks: Yes I know but from that file dapper specific deb's can be created
<roadrunner_> but when I added multiverse it became black
<OOD> roadrunner_: you add that repository, then you have to click apply to apply the changes, then fetch update
<OOD> that's good
<kbrooks> h3sp4wn: and? i'm not gonna do it
<OOD> that means you enabled it
<arcturus> ph4t: have u added hardware?
<OOD> click apply to apply the changes
<roadrunner_> omg, wow
<OOD> then just fetch updates and you'll be able to download mplayer
<nrdb> roadrunner_: it is now active you will need to do an "fetch updates" and you should be away and running
<roadrunner_> I went from like, 5000 to 18000 packages available =D
<OOD> yep
<roadrunner_> yup... is that the only repository I will need?
<roadrunner_> Or are there others I should enable as well?>
<OOD> that's mostly all you'll need
<ph4t-ph4nt0m> is there any tools on the CD to get hardware to be redietcted and the previous drivers loaded?  i rebooted Kubuntu after having a power outage and now my network card will not connect.  it sees it in LSPCI, but the drivers won't load and even network settings sees nothing.  kinda need a bit of assistance please, if anyone has any spare time or really is a caring type of person....
<arcturus> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your monitor, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<nrdb> roadrunner_: check for mplayer, if its found that all you need to do.
<h3sp4wn> kbrooks: I thought the latest ati drivers was a feature of easyubuntu ?
<roadrunner_> yup, thanks a ton!
<roadrunner_> I know how to do it from here
<kbrooks> h3sp4wn: we don't do 'latest <thing>'
<roadrunner_> I do have another quick question though... I use Firefox by default (I have it set to default) in kubuntu of course... but when I click links from in here, they open in Konqueror... any way to change that?
<sotired> http://www.linux.com/article.pl?sid=06/04/17/2058219
<sotired> this sounds good...but the syntax is bad...if anyone knows how to correct this please pm me
<sotired> ill  be in and out...
<arcturus> ph4t-ph4nt0m: u sure the nice card isn't toast?
<arcturus> err ... nic card
<ph4t-ph4nt0m> pretty sure.. if it was, lspci wouldn't see it at all
<arcturus> not necessarily
<ph4t-ph4nt0m> and there's still lights on the back of it.  its my built in nic come with the nForce6 board i have MCP51 chipset type.
<kbrooks> h3sp4wn: as in, we dont make packages of latest things.
<ph4t-ph4nt0m> err nForce 4
<arcturus> ph4t-ph4nt0m: try the liveCD & see if network is detected
<ph4t-ph4nt0m> oh, and my other OSes that are still operational can still connect thru the internet by it.
<h3sp4wn> kbrooks: I would agree with you under most circumstances however that particular driver fixes the issue whereby machines with fglrx don't shut down properly (at least for me) maybe they will put it into dapper-updates because of that. Fair enough
<ph4t-ph4nt0m> Mandriva is still residing on a small partition and i rebooted into it after not seeing it in Kubuntu and Mandriva saw and used it.
<arcturus> brb
<ph4t-ph4nt0m> forgot to mention that heh.
<kbrooks> h3sp4wn: someone would have to file a bug
<h3sp4wn> kbrooks: There already is a bug but kernel developers are seldom interested in working around bugs in closed source drivers (so I don't hold out for it being fixed)
<myte> hey has anyone here successfully patched the madwifi drivers for injection attack and then compiled them and got them running on kubuntu or ubuntu ?
<ph4t-ph4nt0m> <arctutus> checked on the driver Mandriva uses.  it's the nvnet driver.  if that's any help to you.  i have the restricted modules for the madwifi, nvidia, etc. installled allso.
<h3sp4wn> myte: I use madwifi-ng from svn (but if you do that you can't have linux-restricted-modules installed)
<myte> hmm wait a sec
<h3sp4wn> myte: You could also use madwifi-old if you wanted
<myte> is that wat caused my tainted message before ?
<myte> well
<myte> i have used madwifi old on fedora before
<myte> and debian
<h3sp4wn> ath_hal is non free
<myte> but always run into propblems when recompiling kernel or some such
<myte> oh
<roadrunner_> I guess I was lucky... my Linksys Wireless Adapter was recognized right away, didn't need to install any drivers
<roadrunner_> I guess the generic ones work wonders =D
<myte> well
<h3sp4wn> Obviously you have to rebuild modules when you rebuild the kernel
<myte> my atheros based card works fine right out of the box
<myte> well .... obviously
<myte> but i am a freebsd guy
<h3sp4wn> So am I (originally)
<myte> so this is all pretty foreign to me .. and most info i find seems to contradict eachother
<myte> so i am hoiping for a bit of good info
<myte> like why and how to do something
<myte> like rebuilding modules etc
<roadrunner_> ok... I am a complete noob. I kinda understand what it means to rebuild the kernel and all, but could I have a link that explains it better?
<roadrunner_> like... so I can learn how to do it/understand what all this crap means >_<
<ph4t-ph4nt0m> anyone else have a MCP51 board they are using?
<krlos> roadrunner_: already tryed with google?
<kbrooks> roadrunner_: why do u need 2 rebuild the kernel
<roadrunner_> kbrooks: I dont
<roadrunner_> kbrooks: I just would like to learn what it means, and how to modify it and stuff
<kbrooks> why do u want to?
<roadrunner_> kbrooks: this is just a learning process for me =D
<roadrunner_> kbrooks: again, I don't want to. Im just trying to learn the terminology and such
<macd> roadrunner_: well kernel.org has a nice howto about the linux kernel and modules, would be a good read to at least know the procedure and why
<roadrunner_> ok, cool, thanks alot
<roadrunner_> I think I have learned more in the last 2 nights than I have in my entire life >_<
<lwizardl> hi
<lwizardl> anyone here make their own kde themes?
<BoSJo> I would like to get NTFS Access, but i'm a bit confused about what program to install, know that some can destroy the filesystem for Win
<larson9999> hmmmm, i'll be danged if i can upgrate to 2.6.15-25 and figure out how to get my nvidia card working.
<larson9999> what's the magic trick to that?
<rob> open source-ing the drivers might help :P
<OOD> larson9999: you have a problem in getting the kernel upgrade to work with the nvidia driver?
<larson9999> OOD yep
<larson9999> OOD: i think it's because i don't have linux-restricted-modules-2.6.15-25-686
<larson9999> i have linux-restricted-modules-2.6.15-23-686 instead
<roadrunner_> focker: It suddenly said I was an unregistered user now... so... I can't talk to you anymore >_< and I forget how to register
<OOD> then get the new linux restricted module
<larson9999> OOD: but i'm curious why there would be a linux-restricted-modules-2.6.15-23-686 but not linux-restricted-modules-2.6.15-23-686 in the repository
<OOD> there is
<larson9999> OOD: oops but i'm curious why there would be a linux-restricted-modules-2.6.15-23-686 but not linux-restricted-modules-2.6.15-25-686 in the repository
<OOD> i think they're in the universe or multiverse
<larson9999> OOD: when i do apt get the 23 is found but not the 25
<BoSJo> roadrunner_ : /msg nickserv register
<focker> http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#registering
<focker> "/msg nickserv register <your-password>"
<focker> "/msg nickserv identify <your-password>"
<OOD> larson9999: the newer linux restricted module is either in the universe or multiverse repository
<larson9999> OOD: i'll look
<Healot> the new on is in restricted repos
<Healot> hence restricted
<larson9999> so what line do i need in my sources list?
<roadrunner_> um... weird... it says this nickname is already registered
<roadrunner_> but it won't let me talk to people privately >_<
<roadrunner_> anyone else ever have this problem?
<focker> "/msg nickserv identify <your-password>"
<larson9999> i have a line that says 'main restricted multiverse'
<Healot> roadrunner_: registered by you or someone else?
<focker> whatever passord you used last time
<focker> password
<roadrunner_> it was registered by me about 30 minutes ago, lol
<roadrunner_> and I was chatting with Focker fine, then it randomly stopped
<Healot> "deb <url> dapper" line >> larson9999 ?
<focker> roadrunner_: you sent too much info at once
<roadrunner_> yeah... I figured
<focker> haha
<sss> hey guys
<roadrunner_> ok, thanks
<focker> roadrunner_: so easy ubuntu pooped out on you
<Ashex> I'm looking to hook up my palm pilot to me computer, anyone know of documentation about connecting it?
<sss> how can i change the resolution?
<focker> Ashex: search for stuff on jpilot
<Ashex> sss, kmenu>system settings>display
<Ashex> thanks focker
<fiyawerx> !kano
<ubotu> I know nothing about kano
<fiyawerx> yeah, thats what happens when you move your fingers over one spot
<fiyawerx> !lamp
<ubotu> lamp is a shortcut for Linux-Apache-Mysql-{PHP,Perl,Python}. To setup a LAMP server on Ubuntu, install the packages libapache2-mod-php5, php5-mysql, and mysql-server-5.0. You can also choose 'install a LAMP server' from the server install cd boot menu. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<sss> ashex,no this item,why ?
<Ashex> sss, what do you mean?
<Ashex> elaborate a little more
<sss> ashex ,i mean ,no this item in my kmenu
<Ashex> you can also use ctrl+alt with -/+ to change resolutions
<Ashex> you don't have the system settings button?
<sss> ashex,i have system setting button ,but no display setting in it ,so strange
<Ashex> sss, look under hardware in the system settings window
<Ashex> Grr
<Ashex> I know of have at least 5 mini-usb cables for my palm pilot in my room
<Ashex> yet I can't find any of them
<sss> ashex ,i got a kde 3.5 ,u?
<Ashex> yep, 3.5
<OOD> it's there it's the second last icon under hardware
<OOD> you can't miss it
<Ashex> sss, did you click the system settings button?
<Ashex> it's not a menu
<sss> i just cant find the window u said
<sss> ashex ,yea ,and there a submenu,but no display setting there
<Ashex> sss, I'm not talking about the system menu
<Ashex> there's a button below that called "System Settings"
<larson9999> Healot: deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper-updates main restricted multiverse
<Cornellius> Anyone tried that thing that let you use Gmail account as a FileSystem ?
<sss> ashex,well ,i didnt see it:(
<Healot> gfs? my dsl bs is slow... wont bother as disk resource is abundant
<Fiyawerx> hey guys, if i change my server root in /etc/apache2/conf file, i can just move the whole directory to where i want it right? or is there a way to auto-rebuild the conf
<Ashex> sss, look harder
<burepe> Is there a way to check 2 identical folders for discrepencies? what files are missing or what not?
<OOD> sss: http://img328.imageshack.us/my.php?image=snapshot51it.jpg
<sss> is there a way i can send u my menu pic?
<OOD> i just did
<v0taguz> exist any other web with the style of Kde - look ??
<sss> well,guys ,the menu in your address is different from mine
<OOD> what distro you running?
<Fiyawerx> !lamp
<ubotu> lamp is a shortcut for Linux-Apache-Mysql-{PHP,Perl,Python}. To setup a LAMP server on Ubuntu, install the packages libapache2-mod-php5, php5-mysql, and mysql-server-5.0. You can also choose 'install a LAMP server' from the server install cd boot menu. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<larson9999> here is my sources list.  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16909.  what do i need to add/change so i can install  linux-restricted-modules-2.6.15-25-686?
<joseph> Is it possible to have a different wallpaper for each of the four desktops??
<Healot> yes...
<joseph> how!?
<Healot> KDE menu -> System Settings - >Desktop
<Healot> Click on Background, next select the desktop you want to change the back ground
<sss> healot ,OOD, r u talking to me?
<OOD> sss: i was, yes
<sss> OOD ,i just using kde3.5
<joseph> where is kde menu
<sss> is there a way i can send my menu pic to u?
<OOD> sss: make a screenshot and upload it to imageshack.us
<OOD> and give me the link
<Healot> at the so-called Panel... see the K? joseph
<joseph> well Im running defaul gnome
<joseph> default
<joseph> Do i need to start up in kubuntu?
<larson9999> aha it says i need to add restricted to the security source
<Healot> joseph: #kubuntu see
<joseph> huh?
<Healot> #ubuntu for GNOME question, really, the same OS but different desktop :)
<joseph> I have kubuntu installed though
<joseph> and gnome wont let me
<sss> OOD,how can i make a screenshot of menu ?
<focker> kscreenshot
<Healot> joseph: you can change the desktop before logging in
<OOD> print screen button on your keyboard
<joseph> I know
<focker> and then open the menu
<joseph> BRB then
<Healot> bleh...
<Healot> is it appropriate to ask GNOME questions in here, or it is just fine to answer?
<larson9999> ubuntu drives me nuts enough on security.  debian is worse(or better depending on your view) i suppose
<Healot> security in what sense?
<larson9999> Healot: stuff being turned off by default for security reasons.  cups for instance.
<Healot> well, it is better?
<larson9999> Healot: all good things i suppose.  i'm just not very security conscious
<Healot> because most of ubuntu users don't have networking environment...
<LeeJunFan> that (cups) is annoying. Especially if you are trying to setup a print server w/o a GUI.
<larson9999> Healot: just several things that were turned off  by default compare to mandriva which i used for years.
<Healot>  I use a Windows Server 2003 printer server instead
<Healot> CUPS? heh
<larson9999> well cups works great here.  just had to figure out how to enable it.
<LeeJunFan> Healot: what sucks is that you need a gui to do everything on windows, when you have to remote admin stuff possibly from a location where the only internet connection you can get is a crappy 9600bps cellphone connection, windows will really piss you off.
<larson9999> Healot: most ubuntu users don't have a network environment?  what definition of network are you using?
<larson9999> ok. looks like i might have glx now.  lets see.
<chx> hi, i have two ISPs and would like to load balance. I am looking at http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/Adv-Routing-HOWTO/lartc.rpdb.multiple-links.html where should i put these commands w/ Dapper?
<Healot> LeeJunFan: to me, it doesn;t
<Healot> i don't have crappy phone line, i don't have crappy old network.
<sss> OOD,i cant print it
<Healot> chx: you want to load balancing on the router itself or on the networked PC's
<Arclite> I received my ShipIt CDs today, and they don't boot.
<Healot> /etc/iproute2/rt_tables << this the files that you need to put the route and load balancing commands
<Arclite> The kernel loads, it appears, then it goes to a graphical loading screen, finishes there (all "ok"), and goes black. Next thing I know, I get the "kubuntu" splash and loading bar again. From there, nothing happens.
<Arclite> It's just stuck right like that
<sss> OOD,r u there
<chx> Healot: i only have one desktop pc
<chx> Healot: so i guess the answer is "the route itself"
<sss> lets forget the resolution problem
<OOD> sss: run kcontrol
<sss> another question ,how can i make  the system bar
<larson9999> for something so easy that took forever
<sss> OOD?
<sss> another question ,how can i make  the system bar
<OOD> what do you mean make?
<chx> nalioth: hi
<Healot> chx: you don't need load balancing with one to one network
<nalioth> howdy y'all
<sss> there is no system bar now
<Healot> unless you have multiple routes, then load balancing might be needed
<chx> Healot: i have two ISPs
<chx> Healot: and would like to utilize somewhat both
<chx> Healot: currently.... when one of them dies, I do a manual ifdown eth1; ifup eth2
<sss> whre can i get the system bar?
<robotgeek> sss: alt + f2, kdepanel (not sure)  maybe?
<Healot> chx: then you may need load balancing
<Fiyawerx> ok, just for the record, setting up apache/php/mysql was scary easy
<h3sp4wn> chx: Even with load balancing if one goes down active connections won't be switched to the other one
<chx> darn
<chx> welll no darn
<sss> robotgeek,alt+f2 will  run command
<chx> i know
<chx> i'd like to see a config where if I shut down the connection and open a new one, then it won't try the failed one
<chx> here, 'failed' is rather complex -- it should mean 'the default gw does not ping'
<chx> because eth won't go down
<sss> how can i get the system bar?
<sss> the system bar disappeared
<chx> look closely
<ChefWill> restart x
<chx> there is a small rectangle with an arrow in it
<LeeJunFan> chx: you'd pretty much need to write a script like if ! `ping [gw] ` ; then ip route change default via [new gw]  ; done
<ChefWill> ;/
<chx> (if you closed)
<ChefWill> you minimized it
<ChefWill> click the arrow
<chx> yes, that's what I thought
<chx> it's possible that Kicker (am I right?) crashed but more likely you managed to minimize it
<LeeJunFan> chx: of course it'll be a little more complex than that like ping -c 3 or something, so it wouldn't just ping infinately.
<sss> chefwill, what mean of "/"?
<chx> sss: that's a smiley
<ChefWill> lol
<sss> mmmm
<sss> i didnt mimimize it
<ChefWill> restartx!
<sss> whefwill ,ok
<nrdb> I am using dapper I was wondering why 3 packages are listed as upgradable but aren't being upgraded?  the packages are 'gtk-imlib1' 'libpt-plugins-alsa' and 'libpt-plugins-v4l'
<aeon17x> I'm getting the 'can't open default user face' in my system log
<ChefWill> hit apply nrdb
<aeon17x> Is there any way to fix that?
<sss> by the way ,any method can i just restartx but the apps still run?
<joseph> does anyone use amarok here?
<ChefWill> yes
<nrdb> ChefWill: but when I do nothing happens
<joseph> How do you get it so the playlist doesnt keep adding songs when another is done??
<ChefWill> ask in #amarok
<joseph> Oh
<joseph> I didnt know they had an irc
<ChefWill> mhm
<sss> ?
<ChefWill> not really sss
<LeeJunFan> nrdb: generally that happens if something those packages depend on is not available. Or it requires installing a package you don't have installed, in which case you need to do apt-get dist-upgrade.
<sss> ok,chefwill
<aeon17x> It also has this memory courrption message in the log.
<aeon17x> Which is a bit scary
<nrdb> LeeJunFan: that doesn't do anything ether.
<nrdb> LeeJunFan: it just says they are getting help back
<chx> Hmmmm it would be so very cool if there would be an X server trickery like screen for console
<h3sp4wn> vnc ?
<chx> slow
<chx> I am looking at NX
<h3sp4wn> You can't connect to the same session
<sss> chefwill,still no system bar
<h3sp4wn> (to the console sorry)
<larson9999> nx is pretty fast here
<aeon17x> anyone?
<larson9999> nx is the best free solution for logging in from windows i know of
<chx> larson9999: and would it be possible to create an X session locally, detach it somehow (reattach to some virtual X??) and restart X?
<larson9999> chx: errr, what?  i just use it as an xwindows to log in from windows if i have to.
<chx> larson9999: what I would like to do is reconfigure X or kernel for that matter and restart in such a way that applications stay running
<chx> hm, not the kernel
<chx> only X :)
<larson9999> oh, i think you can do that.
<robotgeek> screen :)
<chx> screen...?
<chx> with X?
<robotgeek> sorry for spamming
<Healot> killing X kills all the app that need X
<robotgeek> chx: i am also very enthusiastic about screen :)
<Healot> btw "dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<chx> Healot: now, you see, this "killing X kills all the app that need X" I would like to avoid by using any combination of virtual X server (once I saw that, for servers), nest, freenx and whatever else :)
<sotired> boom
<sotired> hey quick question
<sotired> is there a way to enable dragging between desktops like gnome in kde?
<johnflux> sotired: what exactly do you want to drag between?
<h3sp4wn> Its enabled by default (just move them using the pager)
<sotired> huh?
<sotired> you know, like drag a window off screen and it throws it over to the next virtual desktop
<sotired> i know i can do it from the panel
<sotired> but i mean an actual window
<h3sp4wn> I don't see any reason why you would not just do it from the panel
<sotired> its a force of habit from using gnome, i was just hoping there was a way to do it in kde
<johnflux> sotired: you want to be able to drag a window between desktops?
<sotired> i think fluxbox is the same way
<sotired> yeh
<johnflux> sotired: lemme check
<sotired> ok, thnx
<johnflux> sotired: did you have a look in kcontrol?
<sotired> i poked around for a bit
<sotired> ill check again
<Healot> I need a distraction a bit. I am going to Hong Kong next week. Should I find a hoe during my days off?
<khaije1> it's called active borders
<johnflux> sotired: I think what you want is in Window Behavour
<johnflux> sotired: what khaije1 said.  chose active desktop borders under advanced
<khaije1> i only have xubuntu in front of me atm so i'm not sure where it is but window behavior sounds rights :-)
<johnflux> sotired: chose either 'always' or 'own when dragging windows'
<sotired> own? haha
<khaije1> there is a timer too so you can customize it
<johnflux> sotired: only heh
<johnflux> sotired: sorry its' 4am heh
<sotired> thats it
<khaije1> sotired: is the lan-gamez setting
<sotired> thanks guts
<sotired> where are you? its 11:25 pm here
<sotired> ha
<johnflux> uk
<sotired> i c
<johnflux> 4:23am :)
<OOD> 11:25 same
<sotired> what the hell are you doing on irc...go to bed!
<sotired> ood: east coast?
<h3sp4wn> 4:28am here ( I hope)
<sotired> heh
<OOD> sotired: yea
<sotired> <---philadelphia here
<OOD> Ontario, Canada :D
<sotired> oooh,....i love canafa
<sotired> canada even
<OOD> lol
<sotired> i've only been to montreal
<sotired> but it was wonderful
<OOD> eh montreal sucks, too much french :P
<sotired> yeh...lots of french and no drinking in the casino...but in general the people seemed to be much more tolerant than in the states
<sotired> but i only spent a month there
<sotired> i dont know if anyone was here earlier, but iw as trying all day to conver xvids to dvd. I think i've decided on a solution
<sotired> but it may not work.
<OOD> yea i remember, you have a solution?
<sotired> I'll try using the app i used to use in m$ with wine
<sotired> i have no experiance with wine whatsoever...
<Healot> is it true that there are some anglophone French-Canadian?
<sotired> is it slow?
<Healot> WINE, some compatibility issues, but not speed
<sotired> if i knew what an anglophone was, id answer it
<OOD> depends on the program, some programs work just as good or better than in windows, some dont at all
<sotired> im going to go ahead and give it a shot
<sotired> ill give live updates from the battelfront :)
<OOD> Healot: you mean french people with a uk accent?
<Healot> French-Canadian that speaks only English?
<sotired> most people i met spoke english as well as french...
<jerry> hi
<sotired> hi jerry
<OOD> most people know both
<sotired> mmmm...freedom fires
<sotired> *fries
<Healot> cool, now I know why UN voted Canada as the best place to live in this world
<indieross> ok im a total noob and need some help installing this kernel module ntfs package
<OOD> you need this to read ntfs drives?
<jerry> I am trying to make this program but I keep getting errors
<indieross> yeah
<OOD> you don't need it
<indieross> i dont?
<OOD> no
<sotired> @OOD qft
<indieross> how do i access it
<OOD> give me a sec, ill find the how-to i don't rememver the comamnd by heart :P
<sotired> mount it...mount as hard as you can
<sotired> sry...im done
<indieross> haha
<johnflux> sotired: http://www.linux.com/article.pl?sid=06/04/17/2058219
<johnflux> sotired: I've used that sort of thing before
<sotired> thank you johnflux. We actually tried that earlier a few different ways and came up with useless fubar
<sotired> but thanks anyway
<sotired> i just grabbed wine and im going to see if this works out for me
<johnflux> heh
<OOD> indieross: damm i had it bookmarked but i did a clean install
<indieross> ahh i see
<indieross> well anyway how do i install packages
<indieross> im totally lost
<Healot> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions
<Healot> for a debian package "dpkg -i filename"
<indieross> oh cool thanks alot
<Healot> for rpm and others
<Healot> !alien
<ubotu> rpm is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu does not use RPM, but !APT, and RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous).
<indieross> ok
<Healot> indieross: btw, are you using Fedora Core?
<Healot> or used it before
<OOD> indieross: found it, just search ntfs, it's a long page :) http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#How_to_mount.2Funmount_Windows_partitions_.28NTFS.29_manually.2C_and_allow_all_users_to_read_only
<indieross> im useing kubuntu
<dr_willis> ubuntu and kubuntu are the same. :P
<dr_willis> well at the core level they are. :)
<indieross> i wanted to use ubuntu but my windows messed up up so i just got the kubuntu cd's sent to me so thats what im using
<sotired> http://www.videohelp.com/tools?tool=vso_DivXtoDVD
<sotired> !!!!!!!!
<ubotu> I know nothing about !!!!!!!
<sotired> w00t
<sotired> that page says my prog will work w/wine
<sotired> and it only took me 16 hours to come to that conclusion!
<OOD> not bad :P
<earHertz> under kde, what's the GUI app for setting up samba shares?
<Hobbsee_phone> earHertz: konqueror?
<sotired> konqeuer
<sotired> beat me to it and spelled it right...
<nixternal> "kmenu > system settings > sharing"
<dr_willis> SWAT is the web interface to samba
<dr_willis> ive also used webmin befor.
<dr_willis> but samba is easially configrued with a text editor and some knowhow :)
<earHertz> thanks guys
<sotired> so if im going to use an app with wine, i run the installer like this- wine installer.exe ?
<OOD> or just double click it if it's on your desktop
<dr_willis> sotired,  bingo!
<dr_willis> dont do the double clicking thang. :P be a man! use the shell
<sotired> it just feels wrong runnign a windows app in linux...this islike a whole enw realm to me
<sotired> @dr_willis hahaha
<OOD> lol
<sotired> when i decided to switch i figured i would just use OSS alternatives
<dr_willis> sotired,  i tend to use winrar under linux  quite a bit.
<sotired> ive been using nvu for my web stuff, just as good as that other $400 piece of junk iwas using...dreamweaver
<dr_willis> and with wine. i can completely remove/reinstall winrar every 30 days. :)
<OOD> i use wine since there are no open source alternatives to a few games and FL Studio (best muisc program eva! :D)
<sotired> really? i've been using ark and 7-zip. what does winrar do that those dont?
<OOD> hows you get winrar to work, it refuses to work for me
<dr_willis> It has some features i like.. like convert all files in a dir to individual zips for one
<sotired> ohh, i see
<dr_willis> good for game roms. and disk images for emulators
<sotired> so, with wine installed, if i click ona windows exe, it automatically calls up wine?
<dr_willis> OOD, i do tend to us ecedega instead of the normal wine.. not sure if theres a diff.
<dr_willis> sotired,  perhaps.. thats why its best to use the shell
<Healot> OOD: tried 7zip yet
<sotired> i use my dreamcast for nes and mame emu's :)
<Healot> it rips rar's behind
<dr_willis> wine and the installer may need some extra options to work right
<dr_willis> Healot, 7zip is lacking in some ways i find.
<sotired> ok...here goes
<dr_willis> but it depends on your needs.
<OOD> cedega only plays games, wine can run so many other programs
<OOD> Healot: i tried it before and it didn't work
<Healot> you whiners
<sotired> i made a new foldr on my desktop, i can see it in a shell, but not onscreen, even after a refresh...what gives?
<dr_willis> OOD,  cedega does not 'ONLY PLAY GAMES' i use it only to run apps mainly. :P
<dr_willis> ive never nopticed anything wine runs that cedega cant.
<sotired> permisions issue?
<OOD> dr_willis: really? what else does it run?
<Healot> cedega is WINE/// with more DX support and some other bs
<dr_willis> OOD,  anything wine can run.
<dr_willis> its based on the same code
<dr_willis> i use it to run winrar for one. :P
<dr_willis> and some other tools i like.
<OOD> it was a few years ago, but cedega has very different code now, they don't even use the registry
<Healot> I'll for Windows to run Windows application
<Hawkwind> Why not just use rar/unrar that's available for Linux ?
<OOD> dual-booting sucks though
<Healot> why bother with WINE... even it isn't an emulator
<sotired> omg...its a windows window in kde
<dr_willis> Healot,  thats a good thing. :P
<sotired> i think i just pooped
<stephan__> hi
<dr_willis> why bother with comptuers..
<dr_willis> Howdy
<jerry> I have a question
<stephan__> i had a real problem, just installed kubuntu and resized my ntfs partition with the setup
<sotired> uhh...stupid question.. what path should i give the installer? it want sto goto c:\program files
<stephan__> but there is no option in grub to select the win install to boot, so i added one
<dr_willis> sotired,  normally wine makes a 'fake windows' directory in your home dir some where.
<OOD> wherever you want, but there's already a fake c:\ drive in .wine in your home directory
<sotired> ok...thanks dr
<Healot> ./wine/<drive>/path
<stephan__> but i trie all 0,0 0,1 0,2 a so on
<dr_willis> cedega and wine may also do a seperate fake-windows dir. for each installed program.
<stephan__> but it cant't boot
<sotired> omg it worked
<OOD> yep
<stephan__> can anybody guess if my data is gone?
<OOD> amazing isn't it :D
<dr_willis> ive seen that used a lot to keep all programs seperate.
<sotired> yes
<dr_willis> well night all.
<jerry> is there any program that will allow me to connect to a BBS through Telnet and when something like "Global: plus someone entering a message" that it gets parsed to a different window? + auto reconnect on disconnect?
<sotired> g'night dr_willis
<sotired> bbs? reminds me of childhood
<sotired> rocking the 9600 baud
<jerry> well for MUD
<Hawkwind> LOL @ 9600.  That was way down the road.  I remember 300baud quite well
<jerry> I tried KMC but I can't seem to get make to work
<sotired> i wasnt born yet...
<stephan__> i'm a bit frustrated, should parted recognize ntfs patitions?
<jerry> what's 300 baud like?
<sotired> or old enough to type at leat
<Healot> I still use 9600 to access CISCO routers
<Hawkwind> sotired: Ok, so I'm showing my age :P
<Healot> the rest are 100Mbps and above... f*** :)
<sotired> i remember being the man wiht my 56k "how could it ever get faster than this?!?!?!"
<h3sp4wn> Healot: Any routers I need to config I just change the baud rate to 115200
<earHertz> crap. I guesss I need to edit sdamba.conf?
<claydoh> hey Hawkwind did you ever figure out your bittorrent/router problems?
<sotired> yay!!!! its converting!!!
<sotired> w00t
<sotired> there was someone else earlier trying to achieve the sam as me...
<OOD> <B Wine
<Hawkwind> claydoh: Yes and no.  I got 2 sites to work, but the one I really want it to work with, it won't work.
<claydoh> :(
<Healot> don't need that speed for router console though
<Hawkwind> claydoh: Well, bittorrent won't work on any of them.  ktorrent works for 2 of them
<woo> Anyone know why my system hangs when trying to install Dapper? It just stops at "Begin: Running /scripts/init-bottom ... Done".
<claydoh> Hawkwind: I might suggest trying out ktorrent 2.0beta
<claydoh> http://ktorrent.org/index.php?page=downloads
<claydoh> it might work better for you
<claydoh> use the breezy deb, it has worked well for me in Dapper
<sotired> ok...goodnight everyone...a round of nexuiz and sleepy time!
<OOD> later
* sotired is away [apt-get install life] 
<Healot> he reaally means it
<jerry> wow is there any way to turn off the font on my computer
<jerry> oh nm that was the outside fan
<jerry> I still can't get kmc to make
<stephan__> no tip about my possibly lost ntfs partition?
<stephan__> what can i try?
<Hawkwind> claydoh: dpkg: error processing ktorrent_2.0beta1-1_i386.deb (--install):
<Hawkwind>  trying to overwrite `/usr/share/mimelnk/application/x-bittorrent.desktop', which is also in package kdelibs-data
<jerry> Is there any way to use the window and that button that looks like a pointer and a menu box?
<Hawkwind> claydoh: That's when I tried to install the 2.0beta ktorrent just now with dpkg
<jerry> actually just the window key
<claydoh> oh, yeah I hadda force it
<Hawkwind> claydoh: How do you force something with dpkg ?
<Hawkwind> Just -f ?
* claydoh tries to remember....
<claydoh> sudo dpkg -i --force all foo.deb
<claydoh> or was it --force -all?
* claydoh looks
<indieross> i sork of have my ntfs disks mounted but it wont let me access files
<indieross> sort*
<indieross> i can see them but that about it
<Hawkwind> indieross: Permission problem ?
<indieross> i think so
<OOD> you can't write to an ntfs drive if that's what you mean
<claydoh> sudo dpkg -i --force-all foo.deb
<indieross> no i just want to access the files
<woo> Anyone know why my system hangs when trying to install Dapper? It just stops at "Begin: Running /scripts/init-bottom ... Done".
<Hawkwind> OOD: Good catch. I read that NTFS as NFS actually :P
<claydoh> corrupted iso/disk/bad burn?
<OOD> lol
<indieross> oh snap that might be it
<Hawkwind> claydoh: Thanks :)
<woo> claydoh: I've burned it a couple times, different ISO's - different CD's.
<indieross> but anyways how do i fix the permission problems?
<claydoh> old man is loosing his memory already
<indieross> thay arent passwd protected
<jerry> Hi
<jerry> I have a question
<claydoh> *this* old man, rather
<jerry> I'm trying to run something that requires Tcl
<Arclite> I'm having a problem booting from the Live CD. The kernel loads, it appears, then it goes to a graphical loading screen, finishes there (all "ok"), and goes black. Next thing I know, I get the "kubuntu" splash and loading bar again. From there, nothing happens.
<jerry> !Tcl
<ubotu> I know nothing about Tcl
<indieross> im gonna restart and try to fix the problem
<indieross> peace
<Arclite> Does anyone know if that's a known problem? I've searched the forums and the wiki. Nothing.
<Hawkwind> jerry: So install tcl maybe ?
<Hawkwind> jerry: apt-cache search tcl  will give you a list of tcl packages you might want/need
<OOD> alright im out, night
<Healot> every drunkards out of here
<Healot> !find tcl
<ubotu> Found: expect-tcl8.3, libdb4.2-tcl, libdb4.3-tcl, libpgtcl-dev, libpgtcl1.5 (and 81 others)
<jerry> oh I found it thanks :0
<jerry> :)
<jerry> lol
<indieross> okay now i need help installing a tar.gz file
<Hobbsee> !compile
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for a pre-built package first!)
<Hobbsee> indieross: what package?
<indieross> its flash
<Healot> follow the instruction at Adobe dl page
<Hobbsee> !flash
<ubotu> For lots of multimedia issues this page has the useful information you want: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  see also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - Please use free formats: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Healot> well, unpack the tarball, then cd the directory it created... next type ./install* (to run it silly)...
<Hobbsee> indieross: flash is covered in that top link
<indieross> ok cool
<indieross> does jubuntu natively support .mp3 and .m4a?
<indieross> kubuntu*
<Healot> with !libxine-extracodecs most MPEG audio/video are supported
<Healot> AAC/MPEG-4 audio? humm... need other thing for that
<indieross> where do i get !libxine-extracodecs
<Hobbsee> !multiverse
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<indieross> so would that also be found in kubuntu
<Healot> !wonderful world of disneyland
<ubotu> I know nothing about wonderful world of disneyland
<indieross> okay i got the package for the codecs and its a .deb file how do i install/compile it
<sotired> cant sleep
<sotired> i just want to thank everyone in here. I've been addicted to the internet for years, and the linux community (kubuntu namely) is by far the most helpful and freindly place i have seen in a long time
<sotired> and no, im not drunk
<sotired> well, a little bit :)
* sotired is away [apt-get install life] 
<word> I have a GeForce 6800 and the newest..not the second newest..nvidia-glx package causes the bottom half inch of my screen to appear like a tv does when the channel is fuzzy. :-/
<word> But only when an application with a white background is in full screen
<DjDarkman> hy ,how can I start dekorator?
<jerry> hi
<jerry> I have a question
<dumbkiwi> jerry: no one can answer an unasked question ...
<jerry> I am looking for something that will let me connect to a telnet BBS with MUD and that will parse lines with particular information like "Global: this is a message someone is sending with global" to a seperate window. Also have auto connect on disconnect.
<jerry> ok I'm trying to run an eggdrop but it says while executing "! /home/jerry/eggdrop (file "eggdrop.conf" line 1) * CONFIG FILE NOT LOADED (NOT FOUND, OR ERROR)
<Cornellius> jerry: Try #ubuntu too
<arso> hey guys
<arso> is thre an active firewall in kubuntu or something
<osiris> jerry, cd into the eggdrop dir
<arso> coz my internet is really faster in windows
<arso> its so slow here
<uranos> wenas noches alguin que me de los repositoriia
<jerry> ok
<osiris> then do ./eggdrop
<KaiserSuse> arso: is it always slow or just when opening sites? (I'm assuming you're talking about web browsing)
<arso> KaiserSuse:  so far , only web browsing,
<arso> KaiserSuse:  havent been downloading much YET
<KaiserSuse> arso: google for disabling IPv6 in kubuntu (KDE) and try again
<arso> KaiserSuse:  k thnx
<arso> KaiserSuse:  this looks good?
<KaiserSuse> arso: what?
<arso> KaiserSuse:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=87798
<arso> KaiserSuse:  omg, sorry, forgot to add link lol
<arso> KaiserSuse:  but when i write the commands, they say wrong command
<KaiserSuse> arso: hold a sec
<arso> KaiserSuse:  k, oh i think theyre not commands, have to add some lines to a file
<krinns> helo
<krinns> any one works on failover on ltsp
<KaiserSuse> arso: those commands are not to be typed into a terminal... enter them in /etc/modprobe.d/aliases (kdesu kate /etc/modprobe.d/aliases)
<arso> k thnx
<jerry> is there something wrong with # !/home/dan/eggdrop/ or ! /home/dan/eggdrop/
<arso> KaiserSuse:  just add them to the end?
<KaiserSuse> arso: no, look for the line that has "alias net-pf-10 ipv6" and comment it out (put a # in front of it.) Then, below add the other three lines
<indieross> can someone tell me how to install a .deb file in kubuntu
<KaiserSuse> indieross: dpkg -i <package>
<indieross> it didnt work
<indieross> syntax error near unexpected token `newline'
<DjDarkman> hy ,I just wanted to install dekorator 0.3 and got this error
<DjDarkman> dpkg: error processing kde-dekorator-0.3-ubuntu_0.3-1_i386.deb (--install):
<DjDarkman>  trying to overwrite `/usr/lib/kde3/kwin3_deKorator.la', which is also in package dekorator
<DjDarkman> Errors were encountered while processing:
<DjDarkman> what should I do now?
<DjDarkman> what does that mean?
<arso> KaiserSuse:  does this look right please :D http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16925
<indieross> is there any other way to install the deb package?
<TheHighChild> indieross: 'sudo dpkg -i packagename.deb'
<KaiserSuse> arso: looks right to me :) But you should reboot now, I'm afraid. Other thing you might try, related to that is (as root) echo 'KDE_NO_IPV6=1' >> /etc/environment
<arso> KaiserSuse:  paste al that in a terminal? "echo 'KDE_NO_IPV6=1' >> /etc/environment"
<arso> KaiserSuse_:  ? plz
<TheHighChild> arso: yes
<KaiserSuse> arso: sorry, what?
<arso> KaiserSuse:  do i paste
<arso> KaiserSuse:  "echo 'KDE_NO_IPV6=1' >> /etc/environment" into terminal?
<TheHighChild> copy with ctrl +c and paste into the terminal with shift + insert
<arso> ok thnx TheHighChild
<KaiserSuse> arso: yup, as root(or just sudo it)
<arso> still getting access denied
<arso> even with sudo
<arso> or with "sudo -v" then that
<TheHighChild> I usually tell people commands with out the sudo, I figure if they can'tfigure it out, F'em
<TheHighChild> arso 'sudo -i'
<arso> oh
<arso> thanx
<TheHighChild> That puts you into a root environment
<arso> how come no need for pass
<arso> ok done
<TheHighChild> then 'exit' or better yet 'sudo -k'
<TheHighChild> to leave
<arso> k
<arso> thnx
<arso> so wat does sudo -v do?
<TheHighChild> arso: There is a time delay on sudo, if you enter your pass, it times out at some point but not immediately
<ph4t-ph4nt0m> anyone know where a hardware seeker/installer is in Kubuntu Dapper?
<arso> i see thnx
<TheHighChild> arso: Dunno, do 'man sudo' use page up and page down and q to quit
<KaiserSuse> arso: open konqueror and try this for URL: man:sudo
<TheHighChild> ph4t-ph4nt0m: seeker?
<arso> i didnt restart yet btw
<kosh> KaiserSuse: heh that was the one I was about to paste in
<arso> i am KaiserSuse
<arso> in*
<kosh> also if you want to do you can do alt-f2: man:sudo
<ph4t-ph4nt0m> yeah,  my dapper installation lost my MCP51 chipset netwrok card.  lspci sees it, but it doesn't show up in the network config window.
<kosh> that will open a new konqueror window to the sudo manpage
<TheHighChild> ph4t-ph4nt0m: You see the device?
<ph4t-ph4nt0m> it's an integrated chipset on my nforce board that uses the nvnet driver...
<ph4t-ph4nt0m> ryes.
<ph4t-ph4nt0m> yes
<ph4t-ph4nt0m> in lspci
<arso> so wat do i do there? in man:sudo
<arso> ohhh
<ph4t-ph4nt0m> i see the device.
<arso> read
<KaiserSuse> arso: for all those changes to take effect you should restart yer peecee
<TheHighChild> arso: man pages are like a manual for a command. You can check man pages for most commands. I was just suggestin that as a method to find what the v option does
<ph4t-ph4nt0m> but Dapper lost it in the network config window.  i had it then i had a power outage.  then it lost it at next boot.
<arso> hai!
<KaiserSuse> arso: yup, that's a nice interface for the man pages
<arso> oh ok, so are their man pages for everything?
<ph4t-ph4nt0m> i know it's not fried, since Mandriva still uses it with no probs.
<TheHighChild> arso: mostly but not everything and some are severely lacking
<KaiserSuse> TheHighChild: yup, Linux ain't no OpenBSD not solaris in that respect
<TheHighChild> arso: some are incredibly complex on the other hand. If you're checking them out in the terminal, you might want to use 'grep' it's a way to pull a string from a text file. So you can do 'man sudo |grep -v'
<TheHighChild> KaiserSuse: Yeah but those other OS's aren't for the Universe of computing needs.
<ph4t-ph4nt0m>  my setup is perfect with Dapper, so i don't want to reformat just for my nic.  i need to find a way to reinstall the nic without reformat.
<TheHighChild> With a fast evolving OS, documentation gets lost out to google cached newsgroup postings
<TheHighChild> well gents, the hot tub awaits. take care
<ph4t-ph4nt0m> TheHighChild --> you got any idea on what's wrong and what i should do?
<arso> TheHighChild:  umm wats the "|" for?
<ph4t-ph4nt0m> | is a pipe
<arso> pipe?
<arso> ok brb i'll restart
<arso> interesting world, this linux
<arso> wow, its way faster
<KaiserSuse> arso: see?
<arso> ya
<arso> is this only for browsing?
<arso> is there any other thing for downloading or torrents or something
<KaiserSuse> arso: of course, you will not be able to use IPv6 now. I think you will have to change that back in, say, 15 years
<KaiserSuse> arso: those changes are global (except the one with KDE in it)
<arso> KaiserSuse:  issssee
<ubuntu> hewwo
<arso> KaiserSuse:   does this only work for firefox ,or kunque too?
<KaiserSuse> arso: I *think* it works for everything. I can't try that since I'm on dialup. But why don't you go ahead and open firefox and tell us?
<arso> KaiserSuse:  it seems faster with firefox
<wizpig64> mkay, heres the scoop. im installing kubuntu for the first time, and i dont want to get rid of my windows data. i created partitions especially for kubuntu next to my windows partitions. when i get to the "Prepare mount points" section of the install, it wants me to mount my windows partitions as "/media/sda1." will this not harm my windows install? is it safe?
<wizpig64> yarg, sorry bout the long post
<zardoz> sweet got twinview working...
<wizpig64> can anyone help :(?
<kosh> wizpig64: sorry I have not looked at the installer in a long time, my guess is that it should be perfectly okay since it knows it it putting it under /media but I can not absolutely confirm that
<kosh> wizpig64: however if your windows system is done with ntfs it is better not to mount it
<kosh> wizpig64: read only is fairly safe but read/write is not safe
<wizpig64> thanks :)
<lowtech> wizpig64: sda1 is the first partition on a scsi or usb drive, i believe
<kosh> if you want to share files between linux and windows the best idea is to use a fat device of some kind
<wizpig64> mkay
<kosh> it can be a partition, usb flash drive etc
<|lostbyte|> wizpig64, looks like you are using an external drive. Its safe to mount as it simply mounts.. and windows is very keen for any changes to its system files..
<kosh> lowtech: it can be an sata drive also
<kosh> lowtech: sata uses the scsi device names
<lowtech> kosh: ah yes, thanks
<kosh> heck eventually ide will use the scsi devices names
<wizpig64> im not using an external drive, ive got 2 internal drives. im putting Kubuntu on the secondary one
<kosh> since hte ide stuff is supposed to be rewritten
<kosh> wizpig64: my guess is you are using sata right?
<wizpig64> yea
<|lostbyte|> wizpig64, sata ?
<wizpig64> yea..
<wizpig64> kosh: yes
<lowtech> sda would the primary, sdb would be secondary
<zardoz> wizpig64: I turned off my windows drive when loading. and keep it off till Ai have to use it...
<wizpig64> yea, i have some in sdb, some in sda
<wizpig64> turn it off as in manually unplug it?
<zardoz> nope in the bios
<wizpig64> ok
<zardoz> disabled the port
<wizpig64> right
<zardoz> that way the system does not even see it
<kosh> I have never lost anything before in windows when working with linux for about 10 years now however the only thing I use windows for is games so even if all the windows partitions completely died it would just mean reinstalling stuff from cd but no loss of data
<zardoz> yeah I am using windows for games
<kosh> zardoz: that is not a very good idea if you have windows as the first drive and remove it with linux on the second drive, it will change the device enumeration
<|lostbyte|> I use wine for games.
<kosh> zardoz: which means the new drive will be sda most likely since it will be the only sata drive but it will become sdb when the windows drive is plugged back in, at that point linux will no longer boot without knowing how to fix it
<kosh> wine does not work for the games I play
<zardoz> kosh: nope... if it's off the linux drive looks like the first drive
<zardoz> and the same goes when I turn off the linux drive and turn on the Windows drive...
<lowtech> sounds like a pain having to go into the bios every time you want to use another OS
<kosh> ah so you never run them at the same time
<wizpig64> no, i have my C: drive as my windows install, and the first part of my F: drive for just data (music, torrents). i took a chunk of the F drive and partitioned it to both a linux-swap partition and a linux partition
<zardoz> I never have both on at the same time
<kosh> if you tried to run both at the same time it would cause a problem
<zardoz> true, but I dont do that ( that would be crossing the streems and thats bad)
<word> I have a GeForce 6800 and the newest..not the second newest..nvidia-glx package causes the bottom half inch of my screen to appear like a tv does when the channel is fuzzy. :-/
<word> But only when an application with a white background is in full screen
<unix_infidel> do i need to port forward to for bit torrent?
<zardoz> unix_infidel: yes
<unix_infidel> zardoz: which ports?
<word> unix_infidel: I believe you can choose which port for bit torrent to use..at least in Azureus (another bit torrent client) you can.
<zardoz> I thought you might ask :P sec I will look...
<unix_infidel> word: i'm not using azureus.
<wizpig64> basically what im asking is if i can assign my windows and data partitions to be readable by linux. in the install screen, it asks me where i would like it assigned to (/home, /media, /) and then asks me if i want to reformat
<unix_infidel> i'm using the plain 'ole python bt client.
<word> unix_infidel: That's simple functionality if the client your using doesn't have it maybe you should use azureus
<kosh> don't reformat
<wizpig64> im assuming that if i assign them to media, and dont check reformat, ill be ok
<kosh> that would be VERY VERY bad
<wizpig64> lol i know
<zardoz> 6881-6999
<kosh> that is probably right, and if it does not work out you can restore from backups
<wizpig64> yea
<unix_infidel> word: i could care less whatever port it uses...or if i have to forward it.
<wizpig64> i should get on that but thats like 450 gigs to backup o.O
<kosh> heh our customers don'
<kosh> don't even have that much in their databases
<wizpig64> lol
<kosh> even the larger custoemrs that have sites with 10-40K pages on it with full product catalogs, lots of information, internal stuff etc are less then 4G each
<wizpig64> i keep all my tv shows, music, other downloads on my 300 gig drive, which is the one im putting kubuntu on. my 160 drive has my windows install (which is unreplacable, thanks to dell) and games. so if i loose either one, im screwed
<zardoz> crap amaroK is cripple playing mp3's?
<kosh> by default ubuntu/kubuntu won't play mp3s because of patent issues
<johnflux> wizpig64: raid
<kosh> however there are modules you can install which will allow them to play
<johnflux> wizpig64: you should try to get another hard disk and raid them
<zardoz> kosh: hehe just like Red Hat and fordoa
<word> by buying windows you buy the rights to play mp3's etc. so theoratically unless they specifically say you can only use that license for windows...you can use them on linux too....
<zardoz> kosh: you know what ones right off hand?
<|lostbyte|> zardoz, have you installed libmad0 ?
<zardoz> think so let me look
<KaiserSuse> ok... gotta go now... bye
<kosh> zardoz: off hand I don't remember
<zardoz> |lostbyte|: nope
<|lostbyte|> zardoz, install it.
<kosh> zardoz: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<zardoz> ah nice one kosh
<kosh> zardoz: sudo apt-get install libxine-extracodecs
<kosh> that should work for amarok
<|lostbyte|> yup..
<wizpig64> yay! Topic: README: Installation and Boot Guide
<wizpig64> i <3 forums
<arso> |lostbyte|:  hey buddy ;)
<|lostbyte|> arso, hi..
<|lostbyte|> arso, decided to learn linux duing summer vication.. :P
<_rince_> mrgn
<zardoz> lol dam it bombs out...
<Ramius> hey can't join my usual channel
<jerry> hi
<jerry> I have a question
<jerry> I guess nobodys there
<crazy_penguin> good day all! :)
<zardoz> man this is going to be a bitch it looks like :/
<iNiku> jerry: just ask your question, if someone knows they will reply
<mundial> hi
<|lostbyte|> mundial, hi
<mundial> how can i install nvidia drivers on kubuntu?
<|lostbyte|> mundial, sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx
<mundial> the file that i download from nvidia site is .run
<mundial> it's give me a message to close x before continue
<|lostbyte|> mundial, nvidia-glx is ver 8762
<|lostbyte|> so dont worry..
<|lostbyte|> mundial, you dont need the run..
<|lostbyte|> mundial, as for that you'll also need kernel source ..
<mundial> where can i find the nvidia-glx?
<|lostbyte|> mundial, type in konsole ===> sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx
<|lostbyte|> mundial, are you new to linux ?
<mundial> yes
<|lostbyte|> mundial, how many days ?
<mundial> one month
<mundial> :)
<|lostbyte|> mundial, ok :)
<ze4502us> hi everyone
<wizpig64> wassup
<|lostbyte|> hey :)
<ze4502us> does amaraok have the ability to access itunes shares?
<jerry> hi
<wizpig64> hey jerry
<wizpig64> ask your question o.O
<jerry> I did
<jerry> I just don't know what's wrong
<wizpig64> mustve missed it
<jerry> Do you know about KMC?
<ze4502us> also how do i prevent my session from being saved each time i log out of kde?
<jerry> kmc.sourceforge.net
<wizpig64> no :(
<|lostbyte|> ze4502us, it can access.. but there are some steps..
<ze4502us> uh huh
<jerry> Cause I wanted to get something that would let me connect to a telnet BBS and when something like "Global: and a person message" came up on a line that it be parced in a different window. Also auto reconnect on disconnect
<_uwe> hi
<|lostbyte|> ze4502us, for the second you can disable it from kde_components > session manager
<iNiku> ze4502us: system settings -> kde components -> session manager
<|lostbyte|> jerry, wow ! bbs still exsists..
<iNiku> ah, too late
<|lostbyte|> :P
<ze4502us> |lostbyte|: i'll do that for session manager
<jerry> well they have muds
<jerry> and I have a program called megamud for windows (cost $45 and there's no linux support)
<|lostbyte|> ze4502us, i have
<wizpig64> blegh, its 1am
<wizpig64> night :)
<ze4502u1> hello again
<ze4502u1> |lostbyte|: could you please elaborate on how to get amarok to access itunes shares
<mundial> known anyone where can i download easy kubuntu?
<ze4502u1> mundial: http://kubuntu.org/download.php
<martinjh99> Morning all - What option do I need in fstab to not mount at boot???
<crimsun> "noauto"
<martinjh99> Ah Thanks!
<crimsun> mundial: check the easyubuntu Web site
<martinjh99> Another question - When I click on a Network share icon on my desktop I get an error about root wanting to mount it.  How can I change it to make it so that I can mount it not root?
<|lostbyte|> by adding dev or users.. am not sure..
<crimsun> martinjh99: you need the user
<crimsun> option
<crimsun> see fstab(5)
<crimsun> mount(8), too
<martinjh99> Ah OK - How do I read man pages in konq??
<martinjh99> Never mind
<martinjh99> OK - Now got a message about suid root smbmnt...
<martinjh99> how do I make a file suid root then..?
<|lostbyte|> huh ?
<|lostbyte|> martinjh99, you camt.. they are programs that set you id.
<|lostbyte|> opps..
<|lostbyte|> sorry
<|lostbyte|> miss read..
<martinjh99> :)
<|lostbyte|> martinjh99, chown root <file>
<|lostbyte|> sudo before that..
<RobNyc> whats better easyubuntu or automatix?
<martinjh99> -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 8488 2006-05-17 11:05 /usr/bin/smbmnt
<Lynoure> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is a script that automates installation of some items and has been reported to break your system while doing that, please see http://help.ubuntu.com and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDocumentation instead.
<crimsun> RobNyc: your call, though many people recommend the former
<pinucset> RobNyc I red easyubuntu
<pinucset> read
<Lynoure> RobNyc: But I have never tried automatix myself. EasyUbuntu worked for me, though
<RobNyc> i been using automatix
<|lostbyte|> !bumps
<ubotu> I know nothing about bumps
<martinjh99> Actually I'm not too bothered...  I can see them from the smb:/ url...
<martinjh99> Laters all
<Lynoure> RobNyc: if you are already happy with it, why as which is better?
<Lynoure> s/as/ask
<RobNyc> i never tried easyubuntu
<narg> make install on kdevelop source officially takes a crazy amount of time; I've seen other apps compile in the time it takes to install. (Its still installing!)
<narg> Woot, it finished ;) Night.
<sp__> any lyx users
<|lostbyte|> sp__, what do you use lyx for ?
<sp__> lyx is a WYSIWYM document processor- use for writing reports
<|lostbyte|> sp__, cant the same be replicated in OO using mail merge ?
<|lostbyte|> and micros..
<sp__> but wht about citations? Can OO handle bibtex?
<|lostbyte|> sp__, i dought ! but i belive its being implemented right now..
<D4m4ge> hi all
<sp__> Lostbyte, Ya i do know they are trying to get it done.
<sp__> but you can use something like jabref and lyx
<sp__> and works similar to endnote and MSword
<|lostbyte|> k.. will have a look..
<sp__> but its not prefects......thats where the problem is...am trying to figure it out
<gianluca> hi everyone
<gianluca> I have a question
<gianluca> how can I make Konqueror open automatically "maximized"?
<D4m4ge> gianluca
<D4m4ge> open konq
<D4m4ge> go to something like "save konquror profile" in the menu bar
<D4m4ge> (sorry, my konq is not in english)
<gianluca> my konq is italian! i try
<D4m4ge> there is a checkbox "remember the size of the window"
<D4m4ge> mine is in french :/
<gianluca> a marce pas! I tried but I have to "choose" the profile manually and after the web page is opened
<gianluca> pardon, marche
<Firelight> gianluca: i have a idea (Sorry for my bad English, I'm a young French :) )
<gianluca> let's listen
<Firelight> Execute kcontrol
<gianluca> done
<Firelight> Go to "Apparence and theme" and "Decorated of window"
<Firelight> Euh, non, sorry :o)
<Firelight> Desktop -> Comportement of windows
<D4m4ge> gianluca ok ;)
<D4m4ge> Firelight windows decoration
<D4m4ge> window*
<Firelight> Yes D4m4ge :o)
<gianluca> i went in -> Desktop->Window behaviour
<D4m4ge> spece de frenchy vas :p
<gianluca> so?
<Firelight> Click on New, complet this window (Click on Detect, on click on KOnqueror)
<D4m4ge> but gianluca said it works that way, why change?
<gianluca> no, it doesn't work
<Firelight> There isn't a buttom new? Go to Parameters specific to the window, perhaps...
<gianluca> yes
<gianluca> I "detect" a konq window
<Firelight> Okay, go to Geometry
<gianluca> and i set in "geometry" orizantal maximization and vertical maximization at "apply at the beginning. is it right?
<Firelight> Yes ^^
<gianluca> ops. it doesn't work yet. maybe I forgot something...
<Firelight> In Geometry, choice Force in orizantal maximization and vertical maximization no?
<gianluca> I got ir
<gianluca> -it
<gianluca> but i did a different way
<gianluca> in the Titlebar of the konq window
<gianluca> I selected Advanced->Special application setting
<gianluca> that I selected Orizontal max: remember and Vertival max: remember
* MetaMorfoziS hi all
<gianluca> It now remember the position i left the window last time i closed it
<gianluca> it work, but WHY DON'T MAKE THIS THE _DEFAULT_ BEHAVIOR?
<Firelight> I don't know :S
<gianluca> THANK YOU ALL FOR THE HELP
<tsdgeos> gianluca: come one
<tsdgeos> do you need to shout?
<tsdgeos> what's the problem?
<gianluca> SHOUT? what do you mean?
<tsdgeos> caps is shouting
<gianluca> excuse me, but my declaration in uppercase because it is a proposal
<tsdgeos> now can i know what your problem is?
<gianluca> for sure. I needed to open konqueror the way I left it the last time I used it, that vertically and orizontally maximized
<tsdgeos> lol
<gianluca> but this work is not that intuitive
<tsdgeos> that's your problem?
<tsdgeos> settings -> save view profile
<gianluca> also other applications. I think this is a good practice
<tsdgeos> and check the save the size of the window
<tsdgeos> ah
<tsdgeos> last time
<gianluca> it doesn't work
<tsdgeos> each time
<tsdgeos> ok
<gianluca> that way you have to choose the profile _after_ you open a window
<tsdgeos> so
<tsdgeos> what you want is
<Firelight> I have a solution
<gianluca> this doesn't become the _default_ behaviour
<Firelight> (I tried it)
<tsdgeos> right click on icon of the window
<tsdgeos> advanced settings
<tsdgeos> and make it remember the size
<gianluca> yes, this way is _the_ solution I found
<tsdgeos> then?
<gianluca> but dont'y you think that making this beheviour the default one would ease a user experience?
<tsdgeos> file a bug report
<tsdgeos> do not bitch about it in a channel noone has the power to change it
<gianluca> it is not a bug report, maybe a feature request..
<gianluca> i'm not "bitching about"
<gianluca> I asked a solution, I found it and I expressed a simple opinion
<gianluca> but maybe you came too later
<gianluca> so you just saw my "desperate shout" :-)
<korgano> hi there
<korgano> can anyone tell me how to mount a smb-drive in dapper, since i am not able to apt-get install smbfs?
<tsdgeos> why not?
<korgano> The following packages have unmet dependencies.
<korgano>   smbfs: Depends: samba-common (= 3.0.14a-6ubuntu1) but 3.0.22-1ubuntu1 is to be installed
<Healot> !bob the builder
<ubotu> I know nothing about bob the builder
<tsdgeos> korgano: maybe samba 3.0.22 already includes smbfs?
<uwe_> hallo
<korgano> tsdgeos: if I try to mount using "-tsmbfs" I get a "wrong fs type ..."-error
<tsdgeos> korgano: you mounting from a windows server?
<haffe> How much of a pain is it to get linpopup to send messages to a windows machine?
<jc-denton> how can i remove/reset the konqueror preferences
<korgano> nope, mounting from another linux machine
<tsdgeos> korgano: ah
<tsdgeos> jc-denton: look for files under .kde/share/config
<jc-denton> humm
<korgano> jc-denton: ~/.kde/share/config/konquerorrc & ~/.kde/share/apps/konqueror/*
<korgano> this is, where the config-files are located
<uniq> jc-denton: delete  ~/.kde/share/config/konq* and ~/.kde/share/apps/konq*
<uniq> konquerorrc and konqueror/ will leave out some of the view options.
<jc-denton> i have the strange problem that i don't get a preview of jpg,png files in konqueror
<uniq> konqiconview, konqlistview, and konqsidebartng
<jc-denton> and also no other icons
<jc-denton> when i when i click on it i'm asked which apps should be uses to open them
<jc-denton> also i cannot set them as wallpaper
<jc-denton> so i tought just remove preferences would work since the default settings should work
<uniq> give it a try, but backup your bookmarks if you have anything important there.
<uniq> then from konsole: 'rm -rf ~/.kde/share/config/konq*;rm -rf ~/.kde/share/apps/konq*'
<windshear> hi
<windshear> i have a problem with my wlan
<jc-denton> humm
<jc-denton> and it last.fm does still not work with amarok
<windshear> after i updated my sytem + kernel it does not work any more
<SkrotFFS> wasn't last.fm-support added a couple of days ago?
<windshear> when i load the backup kernel it works
<jc-denton> hrmmm
<jc-denton> did not work :(
<windshear> it is a restricted module that is necessary to make it work
<windshear> how can i select what modules get loaded during boot
<steveire> hey
<indieross> hello i just messed up my repositories by adding a bad link and now when i try to run adept it wont run
<indieross> pls help
<steveire> fix your /etc/apt/sources.list
<jc-denton> konqueror: WARNING: Pixmap not found for mimetype application/x-crossover-jpg
<indieross> i tried to but it wont let me rewrite it
<steveire> inde /etc/apt/sources.list
<steveire> sorry
<indieross> what should i do
<steveire> sudo kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<indieross> thank you thank you
<indieross> i just switched to kubuntu today
<indieross> im still learning
<steveire> You'll pick it up quite soon.
<steveire> I as able to do mostly everything of what I wanted to after about a month.
<indieross> cool
<steveire> This channel is good for learning. People ask the same stuff all the time. It just goes in
<indieross> i think im really getting the hang of it thou
<indieross> ya this is like the 5th time today ive asked this channel for help
<NKjoep> evo
<indieross> everyone here is really chill
<jc-denton> strange
<jc-denton> it does not seem to be a problem with the kde config
<jc-denton> cos if i do
<jc-denton> mv .kde /tmp; konqueror
<jc-denton> then i hav the samee problem
<uniq> maybe a problem with your icon theme?
<jc-denton> i have the default from kubuntu
<jc-denton> so i don't think so
<indieross> does anyone know a repository where i can get either songbird or banshee
<Healot> !find banshee
<ubotu> Found: banshee, banshee-daap
<Healot> !info banshee
<ubotu> banshee: Audio Management and Playback application. In repository universe, is optional. Version 0.10.10-0ubuntu10 (dapper), package size 870 kB, installed size 2744 kB
<jc-denton> humm
<jc-denton> http://www.kde-forum.org/post/55542/lastpost.html#post55542
<Healot> indieross: next time, apt-cache search <search keyword>
<indieross> will that work on kubuntu
<jc-denton> this seems to be the same problem
<Healot> indieross: it's an ubuntu package
<jc-denton> but it's not fixed here
<indieross> sorry im really new at this
<jc-denton> i'm afk
<Healot> so it will work in Fedora Core I guess
<ph4t-ph4nt0m> ok, got some interesting info here.
<Healot> !pot
<ubotu> I know nothing about pot
<ph4t-ph4nt0m> so, i re-rolled Kubuntu on my main machine because the network interface card wouldn't work anymore.  so after reinstalling (which it never prompted me to set up my network card) it comes up and i'm able to connect to the net.  now it's funny cause i do ifconfig and all i got is eth0 and lo.  no eth1 (my where my nic is suuposed to be) or wlan or eth2 (where my wireless nic is supposed to be if it detected it).  But lo and behold, i am accessing the ne
<indieross> wheres some pot
<indieross> oh its right here
<Healot> what do you call it, pot, vase, china?
<indieross> marijuana
<indieross> what do you call it
<Healot> i mean that thing... not the recreational drug
<indieross> oh then i call it a vase
<indieross> just a fancier word i guess
<Healot> when do you call it a china?
<Healot> I do not have any idea where the word "china" came from
<indieross> certain ceramics origionated in china
<word> Healot: It's in a history book I read a couple years ago look it up on wikipedia
<Healot> wiki, thanks
<word> yah indieross that's part of it...
<indieross> and the word kept
<Cydonia> Hi, I want to set Xen up to tunnel all IP traffic through a virtual linux machine, can anyone help? please, pretty please? :P
<Healot> I am not familiar with Linux P2PTP
<Healot> until this day?
<Healot> or L2TP... well with Linux...
<Healot> but have you read Xen documentation?
<Cydonia> do you know anything about setting up 'tun0' interfaces?
<Cydonia> yup
<Healot> yeah the first tp interface for linux
<Cydonia> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XenVirtualMachine/XenOnUbuntuBreezy
<Healot> never done that before
<Cydonia> I've done all that, changed a bit for dapper
<Healot> Cydonia: i guess you can follow that on dapper even
<Healot> until which part that keep you back?
<Cydonia> now i'm just stumped on actually getting a tunnel setup
<Cydonia> to shunt all tcp/ip through it
<kiba> hola - hello
<Healot> hola...
<Cydonia> I'm completely lost :(
<kiba> hola :)
<kiba> tengo un problema
<Healot> Cydonia: with linux tp, i am lost too
<kiba> acabo de instalar kubuntu -ive installed kubuntu now
<Healot> okay... what's seems to be the probleme now?
<kiba> y no se como instalar los drivers de nvidia - and i dont know how to install the nvidia drivers
<Healot> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your monitor, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<Healot> follow the link obut gave you... kiba, come back if you encounter muy problemas
<Cydonia> !xen
<ubotu> xen is a a virtual machine monitor for x86 that supports execution of multiple guest operating systems with unprecedented levels of performance and resource isolation. It can be found at http://www.cl.cam.ac.uk/Research/SRG/netos/xen/
<Cydonia> !tunneling
<ubotu> I know nothing about tunneling
<Cydonia> aww
<Healot> !tunnel
<ubotu> I know nothing about tunnel
<Healot> !find tunnel
<ubotu> Found: 6tunnel, carpaltunnel, httptunnel, ptunnel, stunnel (and 4 others)
<Cydonia> !tun0
<ubotu> I know nothing about tun0
<Cydonia> !find tun0
<ubotu> No packages matching 'tun0' could be found
<Healot> Cydonia: what tunnelling app are you using btw?
<Cydonia> !stunnel
<ubotu> I know nothing about stunnel
<Healot> !info stunnel
<ubotu> stunnel: Universal SSL tunnel for network daemons. In repository universe, is optional. Version 2:3.26-7ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 128 kB, installed size 396 kB
<Cydonia> the linux kernel
<Arschmade> hallo ein deutscher da der mir erklren kann wo ich java fr kubuntu herbekomme...? weil unter apt find ich nix
<Cydonia> :P
<Healot> !java
<ubotu> java is an object oriented programming language. To install a java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java For the runtime Sun Java install sun-java5-jre from the Multiverse repository
<Healot> follow that link, Arschmade
<Arschmade> thx
<Healot> !info sun-java5-jre
<ubotu> sun-java5-jre: Sun Java(TM) Runtime Environment (JRE) 5.0. In repository multiverse, is optional. Version 1.5.0-06-1 (dapper), package size 7169 kB, installed size 15768 kB
<Healot> !info sun-java5-jde
<ubotu> Package sun-java5-jde does not exist in dapper
<Healot> !info sun-java5-jdk
<ubotu> sun-java5-jdk: Sun Java(TM) Development Kit (JDK) 5.0. In repository multiverse, is optional. Version 1.5.0-06-1 (dapper), package size 4868 kB, installed size 11548 kB
<Arschmade> E: Konnte Paket sun-java5-jre nicht finden
<Arschmade> could not find the package
<Arschmade> ^^
<Healot> !multiverse
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<Healot> enable the multiverse and universe sections of "dapper"  repos first, Arschmade, once again follow the other link
<Arschmade> ok
<Healot> Arschmade: use adept... for easy does it
<jc-denton> humm
<Healot> deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper main restricted universe multiverse >> you should have something like this in your /etc/apt/sources.list file, Arschmade
<Arschmade> i got this one now what should i do with it ? >>> jre-1_5_0_07-linux-i586.bin
<Healot> Arschmade: run it... cd to the directory where that file resides, type ./jre-1_5_0_07-linux-i586.bin
<slow-motion> hallo
<Arschmade> bash: ./jre-1_5_0_07-linux-i586.bin: Permission denied
<SkrotFFS> chmod a+x jre....
<Healot> chmod +x jre-1_5_0_07-linux-i586.bin && ./jre-1_5_0_07-linux-i586.bin
<Arschmade> it works
<Arschmade> big thx
<Arschmade> im new in kubuntu
<rostok> hi
<Arschmade> hmmm
<Arschmade> frostwire dont start
<cpk> !llibgtk
<ubotu> I know nothing about llibgtk
<cpk> !info libgtk
<ubotu> Package libgtk does not exist in dapper
<Arschmade> java is installed but it dont start either
<Cavallo> how should I install karambo on kubuntu ? from source ? or there ia already any package ?
<Cydonia> !firestarter
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed with iptables (in the command line), firestarter (gui, can also setup connection sharing) or shorewall (web interface)
<Cydonia> !info iptables
<ubotu> iptables: Linux kernel 2.4+ iptables administration tools. In repository main, is standard. Version 1.3.3-2ubuntu4 (dapper), package size 309 kB, installed size 972 kB
<Healot> !info firestarter
<ubotu> firestarter: gtk program for managing and observing your firewall. In repository universe, is optional. Version 1.0.3-1.1ubuntu4 (dapper), package size 381 kB, installed size 1900 kB
<cpk> !info gtk
<ubotu> Package gtk does not exist in dapper
<afm\colossus> !info gtk+
<ubotu> Package gtk+ does not exist in dapper
<afm\colossus> !info gtk2
<ubotu> Package gtk2 does not exist in dapper
<afm\colossus> lol
<Healot> !info libgtk2-common
<ubotu> Package libgtk2-common does not exist in dapper
<Healot> !info libgtk2.0-common
<ubotu> libgtk2.0-common: Common files for the GTK+ graphical user interface library. In repository main, is optional. Version 2.8.18-0ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 2 kB, installed size 12332 kB
<cpk> haha
<Healot> !info libgtk1.2-common
<ubotu> libgtk1.2-common: Common files for the GTK+ library. In repository main, is optional. Version 1.2.10-18 (dapper), package size 154 kB, installed size 940 kB
<Healot> looking for gtk development header?
<cpk> trying to help a friend, was trying to figure out the package name for synaptic
<Cydonia> !uml
<ubotu> I know nothing about uml
<Cydonia> !UML
<Healot> !info pmi
<ubotu> I know nothing about UML
<ubotu> Package pmi does not exist in dapper
<|lostbyte|> !info info
<Healot> sudo pmi action hibernate
<ubotu> info: Standalone GNU Info documentation browser. In repository main, is standard. Version 4.8-4 (dapper), package size 209 kB, installed size 384 kB
<SkrotFFS> Cydonia: What are your looking for?
<Healot> basically I think he is looking for a tunneling program?
<Healot> and I am not sure... about that
<SkrotFFS> oh. I was thinking UML as in Unified Modeling Language =)
<Healot> ubuntu developer. cool
<Cydonia> are there any server-type programs that will listen on 192.168.1.3 for packets coming from 192.168.1.2, and then forward them on to my router (192.168.1.1), -> internet?
<Cydonia> uml = user mode linux
<Cydonia> or xen
<Cydonia> 192.168.1.3 would be the uml'ed kernel
<Cydonia> :)
<acesuares> Cydonia: redirect
<acesuares> Don't know if it still exists but it used to be a standard Debian package.
<acesuares> or iptables.
<Cydonia> !search redirect
<ubotu> Found nothing
<indieross> i just downloaded xmms and im wondering how to install it its a tag.gz file
<Bazzi> long story short: you don't
<cpk> lol
<Bazzi> use ubuntus xmms version
<indieross> where can i find thatr
<Bazzi> in adept / with aptitude
<indieross> ok im a noob with aptitude?
<indieross> what repository do i use
<Bazzi> !universe
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<indieross> are all of these available to kubuntu
<Bazzi> sure
<AncientNewbie> thernet connection does not work properly on
<AncientNewbie> linux
<indieross> where can i find a list of repositories with media codecs
<AncientNewbie> dunno why
<indieross> or media pplayers
<cpk> mplayer
<cpk> i think mplayer has all the codecs you need at their site?
<cpk> !mplayer
<ubotu> No fonts in mplayer? Install mplayer fonts. Codecs: see !codecs
<Bazzi> indieross:
<Bazzi> !restrictedformats
<ubotu> For lots of multimedia issues this page has the useful information you want: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  see also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - Please use free formats: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<cpk> !codecs
<cpk> ...
<cpk> !codecs
<ubotu> For lots of multimedia issues this page has the useful information you want: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  see also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - Please use free formats: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<indieross> !codecs
<indieross> ahh nm
<cpk> !info codecs
<ubotu> Package codecs does not exist in dapper
<indieross> ok now that i have the package how do i go about installing it
<indieross> its a tar.bx2
<indieross> bz2*
<cpk> tar -xvjf
<hugelmopf> indieross: do you mean a tar.bz2 of mplayer? you shouldn't install the package from a tar.bz2 that you downloaded, but use adept or aptitude to install ubuntu's prepackaged version of it.
<r0xz> indiecross: unpack it (command-line or ark), and read the INSTALL or README file. But going apt-get is much easier, i would recommend that
<indieross> i couldnt find it on adept
<afm\colossus> use the force of your package management software
<raphink> indieross: are you sure you activated all the repositories?
<raphink> indieross: what package is that?
<indieross> some of them didnt work and wouldnt update
<raphink> indieross: what package is missing for you?
<indieross> mplayer
<raphink> indieross: mplayer is in multiverse
<raphink> indieross: just activate the multiverse repository and you'll have it
<raphink> !repositories
<indieross> whats the full name for multiverse
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<cpk> !multiverse
<cpk> !info multiverse
<ubotu> Package multiverse does not exist in dapper
<cpk> !multiverse
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<D4m4ge> !?
<ubotu> I know nothing about ?
<raphink> indieross: read what ubotu said
<D4m4ge> ooops sorry ubotu
<raphink> !$
<ubotu> I know nothing about $
<raphink> hehe
<D4m4ge> !love
<ubotu> I know nothing about love
<raphink> don't understand bash, ubotu ?
<raphink> that's too bad
<raphink> !life
<ubotu> I know nothing about life
<D4m4ge> laughing out loud
<raphink> no wonder, if you stay all the time in here
<D4m4ge> how about friends?
<raphink> !myself
<ubotu> I know nothing about myself
<afm\colossus> !making love. :(
<ubotu> I know nothing about making love. :(
<raphink> looooooooooooool
<D4m4ge> poor bot
<afm\colossus> :< poor ubotu
<indieross> haha
<D4m4ge> it's cruel
<raphink> rofl
<D4m4ge> free Uberriffic !
<D4m4ge> free ubotu ! *
<raphink> !people making fun of me :s
<ubotu> I know nothing about people making fun of me :s
<cpk> bullies
<cpk> !standing up for myself
<ubotu> I know nothing about standing up for myself
<raphink> yes, no wonder
<raphink> !jpatrick coming into the room
<ubotu> I know nothing about jpatrick coming into the room
<jpatrick> ubotu: well thou art blind
<ubotu> I know nothing about well thou art blind
<raphink> jpatrick: that's my conclusion, too
<jpatrick> raphink: they say great minds think alike
<raphink> lol
<raphink> do not take hasty conclusions either, young padawan
<raphink> :)
<jpatrick> yes master
<raphink> :)
<raphink> !the dark side of the force
<ubotu> I know nothing about the dark side of the force
<raphink> take example on ubotu
<jpatrick> !the dark side of the source
<ubotu> I know nothing about the dark side of the source
<raphink> hehe
<raphink> that's good, too
<cpk> !microsoft
<ubotu> I know nothing about microsoft
<cpk> and keep it that way
<raphink> that's good
<raphink> !installing windows
<ubotu> I know nothing about installing windows
<raphink> now I love this bot
<raphink> :)
<jpatrick> @lart raphink
* Ubugtu strangles raphink with a doohicky mouse cord
<jpatrick> i prefer that^
<raphink> no comment
<raphink> think aboiut it twice when you need a sponsor for main :)
<raphink> hehe :)
<karlrhs> question about filesharing does anyone have a moment?
<jpatrick> It was just an example of Ubugtu's  powers
* raphink goes to take a shower
<raphink> karlrhs: I don't know about a moment of filesharing
<raphink> moments are more likely to be of inertia iirc
<raphink> anyway what's your problem karlrhs?
<cpk> @lart jpatrick
* Ubugtu strangles jpatrick with a doohicky mouse cord
<raphink> karlrhs: feel free to ask your question whenever you get the chance
<jpatrick> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<karlrhs> It seems when I go into system settings and then to fileshareing it asks for my main password
<raphink> :)
<karlrhs> then nothing ....... it will not let me type into any field
<raphink> karlrhs: that seems reasonable
<raphink> ah
<raphink> karlrhs: using dapper?
<karlrhs> yes
<m_tadeu> hello
<karlrhs> sorry if I am slow...
<cpk> !hello
<ubotu> I know nothing about hello
<m_tadeu> what's the command to change the dm?
<cpk> ubotu: its a greeting
<ubotu> I know nothing about its a greeting
<jpatrick> poor bot..
<raphink> karlrhs: after you enter your password, having clicked the administrator mode button, you should get a red line around the window
<raphink> do you get that?
<raphink> m_tadeu: sudo dpkg-reconfigure kdm
<karlrhs> Yes I get the red line but none of the fields allow any imput
<raphink> should do for example
<m_tadeu> raphink: thx a lot :)
<raphink> karlrhs: did you check the box at the top of the window?
<raphink> to activate filesharing
<karlrhs> It is checked but I did not check it.   It is shaded so that it can not be changed
<cpk> i'm curious is there an easy gui for samba or something like samba?
<raphink> karlrhs: are yo up-to-date ?
<cpk> mainly to share with windows clients
<karlrhs> Yes one moment while I check?
<raphink> cpk: there's a small gui in systemsettings
<raphink> not very powerful though
<raphink> cpk: samba.conf is very easy to use though
<raphink> cpk: or do you mean to browse samba shares ?
<raphink> in that case : smb:/ in konqueror
<cpk> back before my HD died i was trying to get samba to work but couldnt seem to get the computers to see each other or anything
<cpk> so now i am waiting for my new hd and was just wondering
<karlrhs> I am totally current with updates
<steveire> Is it the first of june in LA yet?
<cpk> yes
<cpk> 4 40
<steveire> Icool, thnaks
<steveire> Just remembered a birthday
<gupta> Hi all, check this out:
<gupta> rrr=$(which $1)
<gupta> cp -l $rrr ~/Desktop/
<gupta> Desktop shortcut creator!! hehe
<karlrhs> do I need to download any other config software?
<cpk> also raphink i like kde alot more than gnome but am a very lazy man and would be bummed if the kde distro didnt share all the gnome packages?
<cpk> i guess that was worded poorly but you get what i am saying?
<raphink> cpk: not sure I understood
<jpatrick> cpk: all you need about Microsoft: http://uncyclopedia.org/wiki/Microsoft
<raphink> karlrhs: I do not think so
<raphink> karlrhs: did you install NFS or samba?
<karlrhs> let me check.
<cpk> thanks jpatrick, uncyclopedia is always good for a laugh
<jpatrick> :)
<cpk> does kbuntu and ubuntu share the same repositories or can you not get all the packages if you have kubuntu (excluding gnome packages)
<jpatrick> cpk: yes
<raphink> ubuntu and kubuntu are the same distro cpk
<raphink> same repos, smae packages
<raphink> same versions
<raphink> same maintainers
<jpatrick> same old boxes of pizza
<raphink> yes, too
<raphink> and bad jokes
<karlrhs> nfs was not installed ... I am working on it now..... samba common was installed.
<jpatrick> like how did Darth Vader know what Luke was getting for Xmas?
<raphink> you'd need samba karlrhs,not only -common
<cpk> k thanks
<karlrhs> ok I am getting it.
<karlrhs> thank so much for your time.
<cpk> i dunno jpatrick how did he?
<raphink> karlrhs: great :)
<raphink> karlrhs: if you think the doc should be improved on this, please complete it on the wiki
<jpatrick> cpk: he felt his presents
<cpk> i actually laughed
<cpk> slightly
<jpatrick> cpk: you're supposed to go: "ROFL!!!11"
<cpk> oh oops
<karlrhs> Yes I will check out the wiki
<cpk> ROFL
<cpk> LMAO
<raphink> thank you karlrhs
<jpatrick> ;)
<karlrhs> as far as nfs goes it says something about a kernal package?
<cpk> I am excited to get my new HD i always have so much fun playing with linux even though I am a noob
<karlrhs> I do have nfs common.
<an> hi guys.how can i delate the kasbar? i dont like it
<karlrhs> ok I have samba now.
<an> hello?
<an> how can i delate the kasbar? i dont like it
<jpatrick> kicker?
<an> no ,just kasbar
<DjDarkman> hy ,how can I restart alsa?
<an> i added it from "add new panel" by accident
<an> jpatrick ,do u know that?
<raphink> Windows CE-ME-NT - Just Add Water!
<raphink> looooooooooooooool
<karlrhs> Ok that was my problem no samba installed.... now I need to know of a good kubuntu client?
<jpatrick> an: right-click kicker -> remove panel
<|lostbyte|> DjDarkman, /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart
<raphink> karlrhs: konqueror
<raphink> karlrhs: in konqueror, type smb:/
<raphink> konqueror is a good client for almost everything
<jpatrick> expect tea making
<an> jpatrick,no this item
<jpatrick> where kteatime wins
<an> jpatrick,i got it
<an> thanku
<an> :)
<jpatrick> :D
<|lostbyte|> :)
<|lostbyte|> DjDarkman, with sudo that is.
<tux> ||||||||| Am I the only one who realizes that  http://winecvs.linux-gamers.net/   has been hacked?!?
<jpatrick> raphink: I like the murder clippy on that page
<raphink> tux: are you the only one to use windows games on linux?
<raphink> ;)
<tux> who
<tux> not to
<tux> and then useS
<tux> not us
<tux> use
<|lostbyte|> raphink, same here..
<|lostbyte|> and the million wine user's out there..
<gupta> What to do when you encounter an app that has a newer version than the repos?
<gupta> As in where should I make this info known? wiki?
<jpatrick> http://uncyclopedia.org/wiki/Image:Ctrl-alt-del.jpg loool
<hugelmopf> gupta: why do you want to make this information known?
<gupta> So that the repo could be updated
<|lostbyte|> gupta, usually done through.. http://revu.tauware.de/
<Lynoure> gupta: probably they'll update things for edgy ayway. I don't know how it's done in ubuntu, in debian one would have files a wishlist level bug
<DjDarkman> hy ,how can i compile something with gcc3 insted of gcc4?
<|lostbyte|> gupta, you make your source package and upload it.
<|lostbyte|> but its not good to order for a delay.. as its being done..
<|lostbyte|> DjDarkman, huh ! changing the cc variable in a make file.
<gupta> |lostbyte|:me ain't ordering, just informing incase they don't know
<|lostbyte|> gupta, :P, they know.. but also got to see the other packages they are doing.. People who do packaing have very less time on their hands..
<gupta> |lostbyte|: ok, package making it is then!! ;)
<|lostbyte|> gupta, You either help as a bug teater or contribute by making the package..
<|lostbyte|> gupta, http://doc.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/packagingguide/C/index.html
<gupta> :up:
<|lostbyte|> AFK..
<gupta> Is it possible to upload stuff to non ftp stuff like turboupload from the command line?
<gupta> I mean turboupload.com
<afm\colossus> with severe kickass scripting skills and curl
<afm\colossus> it surely is, yes
<gupta> and has anybody has written some kickass stuff?
<gupta> coz my 'scripts are all <5 lines
<DjDarkman> how can I change the default automake version?
<Lynoure> gupta: it's not the lenght, it's how well they work :)
<gupta> Lynoure: Thanks
<SeanTater> gupta: if you need a web browser at the cli, lynx should help, but if you want it done automatically, clear your week's schedule
<Lynoure> gupta: :)
<svizzero> anyone knows how to let gnuchess think fast??
<BKaj> Howdy
<wilfredH> how do I remove pcmcia modules on my desktop?
<wilfredH> is it possible to remove the pcmcia stuff?
<Cavallo> I want to connect to computer at work throught VPN. How should I do that ? ;/
<h3sp4wn> Cavallo: Look into openswan (if its ipsec which most work vpn's are (or should be)
<zardoz> do I need to restart the xserver after installing the mp3 suppoert for amarok?
<Cavallo> no
<zardoz> mmmm
<AB3I> ok guys, I have an amazingly dumb question. I removed the home folder button from my task bar by accident. I cant figure out how to get it back. Is it hiding in the menus somewhere so I can just readd it? or do I have to modify the konqueror button somehow?
<AB3I> hmmm
<AB3I> quiet in here this morning
<BKaj> right click on the panel/config panels then hidden, you should be able to restore it from there
<AB3I> ah
<AB3I> thanks bkaj, lemme try it
<BKaj> I think that's the way i fixed mine
<AB3I> hmm
<AB3I> I think I actually removed the thing
<AB3I> do me a favor?
<afm\colossus> is there a way to tell the KDE Sound system to play back sounds via `play` (from the sox-package) instead of arts or the like?
<AB3I> can you right click on your home button, click configure konqueror button
<AB3I> and under the Application tab tell me what it says under Description and Command?
<AB3I> I can just modify a konqueror button to do it
<AB3I> anyone able to give me the info from the Home button on the taskbar? I need to know the Description, Command, and workpath is
<BKaj> AB3I:  do you mean the K-Menu button or the Home folder ?
<AB3I> the button on the task bar
<AB3I> If I can get that info, I can just turn a regular konqueror web browser button into a home button
<Tommy2k4> AB3I, konqueror /home/username
<Tommy2k4> is the command
<Tommy2k4> no work path, description is whatever you want
<AB3I> ah
<AB3I> thanks
<__osh__> Has something changed in dapper? I can no longer use ctrl-tab to switch desktops. Is this by design or a bug?
<AB3I> I've found a few wierd things like that osh
<AB3I> like them removing the screen resolution thing under Configure Desktop
<AB3I> which is just dumb
<cpk> you should be able to assign your own hotkeys to switch desktops...
<Tommy2k4> ctrl + F2 etc
<Tommy2k4> and you can assign your own
<Tommy2k4> kde desktop froze :( anyway to get it back without ctrl alt backspace
<AB3I> bah, it that worked Tommy, I have my home button back
<Pupeno> Hello.
<Pupeno> I have one of these: http://www.dlink.com/products/?pid=12 can it be used to buil a Linux-based access point ?
<AB3I> Pupeno, I think you'll need an actual router
<Pupeno> AB3I: why ?
<AB3I> those PCI adapters dont have the built in ability to handle connections to multiple computers
<h3sp4wn> They do
<AB3I> ? not the ones I've ever dealt with
<h3sp4wn> Atheros based - you could run hostapd
<zardoz> AB3I: you mean like make a linux router box?
<AB3I> ah, software based stuff?
<h3sp4wn> Only in the same way all atheros runs however this is nothing to do with openwrt
<h3sp4wn> (oops wrong channel)
<AB3I> I was thinking native support. Install one of those on a windows box and there's no hope for using it as a router
<h3sp4wn> Pupeno: You could do it relatively easily
<visik7> I got my CDs
<visik7> cool
<h3sp4wn> AB3I: I have a card (minipci) using similar chipeset - that my router uses (also running linux)
<Pupeno> h3sp4wn: really ? with that particular board ? because then I'll cancel the purchase of the router. I'll build mine (which I want to do anyway to have a half-restricted public node)
<AB3I> hmmm, I should do that
<AB3I> this box begs to be a router
<AB3I> though it would be a waste
<h3sp4wn> Pupeno: Only problem is that the version of hostapd in universe is compiled against madwifi-ng whereas the version used by default in kubuntu is madwifi-old (and I have yet to find a way to force the kernel to use madwifi-ng)
<Tommy2k4> when will OOo 2.03 be in the repositories
<gnomefreak> Tommy2k4: i doubt you will see it in dapper breezy or before versions of ubuntu
<Tommy2k4> o
<Tommy2k4> saving it for next version?
<gnomefreak> Tommy2k4: too late to add it to a stable ubuntu
<Tommy2k4> so we'll never be able to get it from apt-get  upgrade?
<gnomefreak> Tommy2k4: dont know what version is gonna be in edgy yet too early
<gnomefreak> Tommy2k4: thats something that cant be answered atm we have to wait and see where OOo makes it and what version it is first
<Tommy2k4> k
<nightwatch> how can I configure the "super-key" (window key) in my keyboard?
<nightwatch> there's no option in kcontrol
<gupta> nightwatch: You can try xbindkeys 7 xbindkeys-config
<gupta> 7 == &
<gupta> though it crashed for me.
<nightwatch> :(
<nightwatch> it is not working
<nightwatch> no superkey working
<gupta> :(
<nightwatch> I did xbindkeys --defaults > ~/.xbindkeysrc
<nightwatch> but I dont get my superkey working
<nightwatch> didnot work
<sotired> good morning all
<driz> Nintendo DS lite
<driz> YAY!!!
<driz> I got it
<driz> I did not know angelina jolie liked linux
<h3sp4wn> driz: Any idea if the DS lite supports WPA ? (or is it still only WEP ?)
<sotired> where does wine hide my fake c drive?
<driz> I have not tried it online yet
<driz> I donht even have a wireless router
<driz> dont*
<sotired> im using winefile....but ineed to copy a file from my hone folder to my C:\program files directory in wine'
<Raven301> How do you change the permission of halt & reboot so you don't have to be super user??
<omeow> Amarok can auto-size its collumns, can konqueror do this too?
* driz going to eat!!
<sotired> wine anyone?
<sotired> hey leejun
<yanis> I  add a new dns server in kcontrol but it deletes it after some time/or reboot...
<bojan> is all Adept Updater do is sudo apt-get updae, followed by sudeo apt-get upgrade?
<bojan> sudeo apt-get update*
<sotired> su su sudeo?
<bojan> that was suppose to be sudo apt-get upgrade
<sotired> i knoe ;-p
<bojan> sorry im a bad typer
<sotired> know* , me too
<bojan> heh
<sotired> anyone know where wine hides the fake c drive?
<raphink> sotired: in .wine
<raphink> ;)
<Bazzi> in /home/sotired/.wine/drive_c
<sotired> does the . denote hidden?
<syiron> hello. i have problem with samba. i got some error. it cannot start it. how to solve it ?
<Hawkwind> sotired: Yes
<sotired> thanks
<bojan> from looking at forums, and looking at what it wants to install for me, it looks like Adept Updater does: apt-get update, apt-get upgrade, apt-get dist-upgrade.  Is this correct?
<__osh__> !easyubunut
<ubotu> I know nothing about easyubunut
<__osh__> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> EasyUbuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. For help with and discussion of easyubuntu please join #easyubuntu.
<__osh__> Hmm, no link... :-/
<raphink> bojan: Adept Updater does something of the kind, yes
<raphink> it's a mit more complicate
<kbrooks> __osh__: easyubuntu.freecontrib.org
<bojan> i was just wandering can it be accompliched what it does, using command line?
<raphink> it actually gets the list of updates to do from apt-get upgrade, cancels the upgrade, and proposed to apt-get install the packages
<__osh__> kbrooks: thanks
<bojan> techinically, the 3 commands above, should upgarde your complete sysytem
<raphink> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<raphink> upgrades your whole system
<drbrown> I have just upgraded from breezy to dapper, and now I get apt probs and I have no sound
<raphink> are you sure the upgrade is complete drbrown?
<bojan> what sound card u have?
* Hawkwind Stumbles out of bed, just in time to watch World Cup
<driz> yes
<driz> france brazil
<drbrown> SBLive
<bojan> ok
<drbrown> Value I believe
<bojan> try this
<bojan> 1 sec
<bojan> ill find the command that helped me
<bojan> does everything look OK in the sound settings
<drbrown> thx
<iain> i cant get adept to work, help anyone
<bojan> like ur card is detected and everything, and all the volumes seem OK, but you just dont have any sound?
<iain> i cant get adept to work, help anyone
<heinrich> how play argentina yesterday?
<heinrich> played
<driz> they lost
<drbrown> exactly
<iain> i cant get adept to work, help anyone
<heinrich> was it just?
<driz> shot out
<iain> i can't get adept to work, help anyone
<bojan> this is the command that made my sound work: amixer set 'IEC958 Optical Raw' off && amixer set 'Front' on && amixer set 'Wave' 80%,80%,on,on
<bojan> I had the same problem and I haev SB Live!
<heinrich> i have read in the newspaper they were the better team
<heinrich> but i doubt that
<iain> i can't get adept to work, help anyone
<bojan> im not sure if anything should be changed for ur setup though
<driz> !offtopic
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<bojan> i dont know what that IEC958 Optical Raw thing is
<heinrich> ok sorry
<iain> i can't get adept to work, help anyone
<driz> anyone who wants to talk soccer go to off topic
<BKaj> I don't like the shootouts to break a tie game...that sucks
<driz> y ai know
<drbrown> the command is not found
<iain> can any one help me
<bojan> amixer isnt found?
<iain> i can't get adept to work, help anyone
<Lynoure> driz: what kind of not working you have?
<BKaj> iain: is it listed in the k-menu?
<iain> yes
<driz> Lynoure: what?
<drbrown> I have to fix the apt prob first I guess alsa has not been reinstalled yet, sorry I attempted to uninstall and reinstall alsa, but I am having apt probs
<Lynoure> driz: oops, wrong person
<Stiilyman> help!
<drbrown> libperl.so.5.8: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<bojan> oh yea u should install alsa stuff first i think
<bojan> im not sure what the exact package(s) are
<Lynoure> iain: Instead of being repetative, tell us how it behaves instead of working right
<graft> hey does anyone know why katapult only recognizes some applications? for example i can't get it to recognize filelight...
<Stiilyman> perl: warning: Falling back to the standard locale ("C").
<Stiilyman> locale: Cannot set LC_ALL to default locale: No such file or directory
<Stiilyman> Generating locales...
<Stiilyman> can anyone help me plz?
<overdrive> algun espaol?
<Lynoure> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<overdrive> ok gracias
<iain> it won't load up
<graft> Stiilyman: uh, some context?
<drbrown> perl is completly broken because of this error
<Lynoure> iain: do you get errors? If so, what?
<iain> The APT Database could not be opened
<drbrown> rror while loading shared libraries: libperl.so.5.8: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<graft> drbrown: sudo apt-get install libperl5.8
<Lynoure> iain: do you have another adept or apt running?
<iain> I try to edit the  sources list but can't save
<Lynoure> iain: you need to edit it as root (sudo or ksudo  depending on your editor)
<iain> i've tryied that in pico and kate
<Lynoure> iain: but simply looking at sources.list should not break your apt/adept
<neoncode> How do I check what Xserver I have?
<iain> a friend told me to change some of the texted
<Lynoure> iain: in some cases doing    sudo debtags update   help adept to be able to read the package database
<iain> what does sudo debtags update
<Lynoure> iain: If their advice is worth taking, then they should also be willing to help you with related problems :)
<iain> mean
<Lynoure> iain: see   man debtags   for explanation
<iain> true
<graft> neoncode: try dpkg -L | grep xserver-xorg
<drbrown> ldconfig: Cannot lstat /usr/lib/libexslt.so.0.8.12: Permission denied
<drbrown> ldconfig: Cannot lstat /usr/lib/libtcl8.4.so.0: Permission denied
<drbrown> I get a series of these when trying to install libperl5.8
<graft> drbrown: are you using sudo?
<Lynoure> iain: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=167676 might also have helpfulness for you
<drbrown> apt is busted, and I am in a root console sudo sux -
<graft> you're logged in as root and you're getting permission denied?
<kbrooks> okay, all.
<drbrown> I ran dpkg -i /varvar/cache/apt/libperl5.8_5.8.7-10ubuntu1_amd64.deb
<kbrooks> we need someone to help us test easyubuntu on kubuntu
<graft> drbrown: as root?
<drbrown> yes I am logged in as root and getting permission denied
<drbrown> yes
<drbrown> very odd
<graft> erm... hm. who does ldconfig run as?
<drbrown> ls -l example ?---------  ? ?    ?           ?                ? /usr/lib/cgi-bin
<drbrown> it appears there is no ownership on the files
<graft> uh
<graft> still
<graft> can you chown them to root?
<graft> is this on some funny-mounted partition?
<drbrown> yes, and I did a chown root.root * /usr/lib/*
<drbrown> and I get chown: cannot access `libtcl8.4.so.0': Permission denied
<drbrown> no it is not some funny mounted partition
<graft> can you delete it?
<graft> i guess not
<graft> if you have no permissions
<graft> bizarre
<sensei> chmod -R a+rwx /   ftw
<graft> did you try mounting it with a livecd and manipulating it there?
<graft> that is a TERRIBLE idea, sensei
<kbrooks> does anyone here use easyubuntu on kubuntu and have experienced a measure of problems?
<sensei> graft: Just fooling around.. just got here, have no idea what you're talking about
<graft> um, drbrown has some file with, apparently, no owner and no permissions
<graft> even root can't touch it
<drbrown> I think I have a much bigger prog
<sensei> So add permissions?
<drbrown> I think I have a much bigger prob
<drbrown> that's the cgi-bin
<drbrown> w/ permisions changed
<graft> what's the big deal about cgi-bin?
<graft> sensei: how do you suggest he do that? no one can manipulate the file...
<sensei> graft: You don't manipulate the file when adding permissions
<sensei> sudo chmod +rw file
<Lynoure> graft: nothing, unless you want to run cgi scripts for web.
<graft> sensei: yeah, but you still have to have permissions to touch the file if you want to chmod it
<graft> otherwise that would be the world's easiest root exploit
<sensei> graft: Eh
<sensei> root can change permissions on any file
<sensei> That's the whole idea of being root.. that you can do ber stuff like that
<drbrown> chmod +rw does not work
<sensei> 'does not work'.. great
<drbrown> I need to boot under a live CD and start poking around I believe my system has been compromised
<graft> i don't even know HOW you could strip off ownership completely
<apol> anybody knows how can I update the kmenu after installing something with adept?
<sensei> chmod 0000 or chmod a-rwx
<graft> apol: it should be updated automatically
<graft> sensei: that's permissions, not ownership
<graft> sensei: file has to have a user and group, right?
<apol> graft: it is not
<sensei> drbrown: How do you mean 'does not work'?
<sensei> graft: right
<drbrown> chmod 0000 cgi-bin does not work
<drbrown> permision denied
<sensei> drbrown: You don't want that anyways
<graft> apol: what'd you install?
<drbrown> all permision denied
<sensei> drbrown: You ARE using 'sudo', right?
<apol> graft: its firefox
<drbrown> chown root.root -R cgi-bin
<drbrown> permision denied
<sensei> sudo
<drbrown> yes
<drbrown> I am in a root console
<graft> apol doesn't show up under 'internet'?
<apol> no
<sensei> drbrown: Are you sure? 'whoami'
<graft> apol you can always add it yourself with the menu editor...
<Lynoure> iain: did your problem get solved?
<iain> lynoure:Thank very much it works now
<iain> yes
<Lynoure> iain: That's nice to hear :)
<apol> graft: thx
<iain> do you know how to install some games on adept
<nico8481> hello
<drbrown> root
<drbrown> I am root
<sensei> drbrown: chmod +rwd cgi-bin
<drbrown> invalid mode +rwd
<Lynoure> iain: depends on which games. I usually use apt-get myself.   So I'd do    apt-cache search game    and then   apt-cache show  <packagename>   for the more interesting ones,  and finally   apt-get install <packagename>   to get one  :)
<sensei> drbrown: erm, chmod +rwx cgi-bin
<Lynoure> iain: but actually, if you choose Add programs   from K menu, you get Games icon on the left side. Easier
<Abetsic> Hi every body, i have a little question, does the "/" partiton can be on an extended partition or it must be on a primary partition ?
<drbrown> permision denied
<drbrown> this system has been compromised
<drbrown> no doubt
<sensei> Abetsic: It can be where ever
<drbrown> I am in for a fun day of reloading everything
<graft> drbrown: either that or your disk is corrupted
<graft> drbrown: run a fsck lately?
<iain> i tryied that and i can't get any on the list
<drbrown> cgi-bin and this perl stuff w/ permisions changed????? sounds fishy to me
<Abetsic> sensei: ok, thanks
<drbrown> either way I am going to have to start fresh I will test the HD
<drbrown> jik
<drbrown> jic
<drbrown> no
<Lynoure> iain: hmm, then there is possibly something wrong
<drbrown> I have not run fsck lately
<iain> can you help
<Lynoure> iain: maybe, I'm a bit lazy today, though... So, which did you try,  apt-cache show  or  Add/Remove Programs?  and did you get any error messages?
<iain> add/remove programs but no error message
<Lynoure> iain: and what is in the view? (if anything)
<drbrown> I really appreciate all the help
<iain> nothing, thats the problem
<drbrown> we'll see what knoppix can get
<drbrown> exit
<Lynoure> iain: then I'd like to see your sources.list , can you put it in pastebin?
<Lynoure> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<iain> wheres the paste bin
<nico8481> where do you handle the services? (sshd and such)
<Lynoure> iain: see above, the message ubotu wrote
<iain>  deb http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper main restricted
<iain>  deb-src http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper main restricted
<iain> 
<iain>  ## Major bug fix updates produced after the final release of the
<iain>  ## distribution.
<iain>  deb http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper-updates main restricted
<iain>  deb-src http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper-updates main restricted
<Lynoure> iain: that's exactly why pastebin instead of pasting on the channel
<iain> i don't know where it is
<iain> but carry on helping me please
<Lynoure> iain: see above, the message ubotu wrote
<Lynoure> iain: or, if it is no longer accessable for you because you flooded yourself off the channel: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<iain> i sent it in paste bin
<Lynoure> iain: that is the url you got for that?
<iain> what do you mean
<Lynoure> iain: Where in the pastebin is it, exactly?
<iain> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16943
<Lynoure> iain: I found it. But next time you post something there, please don't claim to be Lynoure :)
<iain> i didn't know sorry
<BKaj> Is there a Utlity like Yareg , except that it can  read and extract files from ext3, in windows?
<Lynoure> iain: your sources.list looks pretty fine.   If you do   sudo apt-get update   on console,  and then look at the Add/Remove Programs, do you get a list?
<knubbe> anyone who has trouble with firefox crashing all the time? especially when watching movies (inside firefox) and sometimes on flash-sites?
* FortMax greets all.....
<Lynoure> iain: basicly the only thing that was slightly off in the sources list were some leading spaces in the beginning of some lines, but those should not make a difference
<Trackilizer> I set the default MP3 player to XMMS, but everytime i click on a MP3 file it is opend by amarok.
<Trackilizer> How do i change this?
<nico8481> is there a GUI tool to manage the system services ?
<nico8481> kcontrol
<nico8481> oops
<nico8481> wrong window
<Lynoure> :)
<Lynoure> happens to the best of them, occasionally
<iain> thanks it works
<BKaj> Linux ReiserFS partitions can be read by Yareg , is there an equivalent read utility for ext3 partitions ?
<bina> nico8681: i think theres a program called bum that changes what services run at different different levels
<iain> Lynoure: thanks it works
<bina> nico8481: sorry that message was for you ^
<nico8481> bina: thanks... i found something in kcontrol... gonna check if it can start what i need...
<Lynoure> iain: :)
<bina> nico8481: cool
<driz> @t
<|lostbyte|> nico8481, kde_components > service manager :)
<nico8481> thx :)
<nico8481> don't think it's there however... there's no sshd there... but i found it elsewhere in kcontrol
<imbrandon_> anyone here on ppc dual booting with osx ?
<apol> imbrandon_: i do, on a macmini
<h3sp4wn> nico8481: sysv-rc-conf is the easiest thing to use for setting up services imo
<|lostbyte|> nico8481, system services :)
<imbrandon_> apol: can you pastbin your yaboot.conf ? i cant get my osx to boot for somereason
<imbrandon_> it wasent added to my yaboot.conf bedefault and i think i added it wrong
<apol> imbrandon_: I'm sorry, I haven't got it here
<imbrandon_> s/bedefault/by default
<imbrandon_> ahh ok apol ;) thanks
<nico8481> hmm it doesn't seem to manage to start the nfs-kernel-server daemon... says it can't start rpc mountd... any idea?
<jvz> is it possible to change the Actions sub-menu in Konqueror to just display on the main context menu?
<driz> Portugal=0 England=0
<wrede> kmail forgets my pop3 password despite me having ticked the box to remember it. I need to enter it anew each time I start kmail. Very annoying!
<driz> but safe
<kokas> hi there i'm using kubuntu with a pcmcia belkin wireless . how do i put this thing working?
<h3sp4wn> kokas: What is the full model number ?
<kokas2> h3sp4wn : f5dd7010
<h3sp4wn> !bcm43xx
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<h3sp4wn> You need to install the broadcom firmware I think
<kokas2> tks
<visik7> packages of kopete 0.12 for kubuntu exists ?
<Blissex> visik7: that is a deeply philosophical question... Does 'visik7' exist? :-)
<h3sp4wn> The do exist but they are for 3.5.3 - And I can't remember where
<visik7> is there a package of kopete 0.12.0 for kubuntu ?
<visik7> h3sp4wn: yes infact
<visik7> I have 3.5.2
<visik7> and don't want to upgrade
<h3sp4wn> Build it yourself then
<visik7> how ?
<h3sp4wn> However you like
<visik7> ...
<kiba> i need help!
<kiba> :$
<kiba> how to play mp3, mov, wmv, divx etc... on my dapper drake???
<h3sp4wn> visik: find the 3.5.3 packages - add the deb-src line from there apt-get source - then debuild -uc -us
<kiba> :$:$:$
<bowler_iain> Can anyone tell me how to install skype
<h3sp4wn> visik: There were in riddell's home directory on kubuntu.org (but I can't remember the exact link)
<bowler_iain> Can anyone tell me how to install skype
<h3sp4wn> easyubuntu is probably the easiest way
<bowler_iain> help!
<driz> ask your question stop saying HELP!!!
<bowler_iain> Can anyone tell me how to install skype
<kiba>  how to play mp3, mov, wmv, divx etc... on my dapper drake???
<kiba>  how to play mp3, mov, wmv, divx etc... on my dapper drake???
<bowler_iain> kiba: try kaffine?
<kiba> no
<kiba> with kaffeine i cant see .mov
<h3sp4wn> bowler_iain: skype is not free software hence not supported by {k}ubuntu - easyubuntu does support the installation of it however - Penguin liberation front has it however
<GullyFoyle> ,restricted
<kowal> kiba: http://wiki.kubuntu.org/RestrictedFormats
<GullyFoyle> !restricted
<ubotu> For lots of multimedia issues this page has the useful information you want: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  see also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - Please use free formats: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<bowler_iain> it is cos you can download it from there website
<h3sp4wn> bowler_iain: start konsole and run wget http://packages.freecontrib.org/ubuntu/plf/pool/dapper/i386/non-free/skype/skype_1.2.0.18-1_i386.deb && sudo dpkg -i skype_1.2.0.18-1_i386.deb
<h3sp4wn> 'wget http://packages.freecontrib.org/ubuntu/plf/pool/dapper/i386/non-free/skype/skype_1.2.0.18-1_i386.deb'
<h3sp4wn> 'sudo dpkg -i skype_1.2.0.18-1_i386.deb' do it as 2 lines if you want the parts only inside ''
<DocTomoe> Hi ... I had to reinstall kubuntu because my /-partition was physically broken (in the truest sense of that word) ... somehow, the packages for build-essentials does no longer seem to exist, just as the linux kernel headers ... any idea on this?
<bowler_iain> that does not work
<Lynoure> bowler_iain: When something people recommend does not work, it makes things smoother if you tell them how. But you can also get easyubuntu and get it to install skype for you
<Lynoure> !tell bowler_iain about easyubuntu
<bowler_iain> how does that work
<Lynoure> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> EasyUbuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. For help with and discussion of easyubuntu please join #easyubuntu.
<Lynoure> bowler_iain: if you google for it, you'll find the answer prolly behind the first hit
<bowler_iain> thanks
<h3sp4wn> bowler_iain: I just tested what I told you to do and it worked perfectly what errors did you get
<bowler_iain> i just double click on the .deb (i'm very new to linux!!)
<h3sp4wn> you have to install it with sudo dpkg -i (I don't know about clicking the deb)
<Chryseus> !mp3
<ubotu> For lots of multimedia issues this page has the useful information you want: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  see also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - Please use free formats: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<bowler_iain> thanks
<crooger> hi all
<crooger> anyone knowns how to install kadu on kubuntu ?
<sotired> apt-get install kadu
<sotired> maybe
<sotired> i dont even know what kadu is
<sotired> hi gatekepper
<gatekeeper> hi sotired :-)
<|lostbyte|> crooger, sudo sh -c "echo 'deb http://www.kadu.net/download/binary/ubuntu/repo dapper main' >> /etc/apt/sources.list"
<|lostbyte|> type that in terminal..
<|lostbyte|> when done.. do... sudo apt-get update
<|lostbyte|> then do what sotired said.
<|lostbyte|> sotired, its an instant messenger..
<sotired> oh.. i see
<|lostbyte|> that supports gadu-gadu protocol.
<sotired> seems to be an abundance of them
<swaj_> hmm
<swaj_> how do you get Konversation to not color everyone's nicknames?
<swaj_> feels like a rainbow party
<|lostbyte|> swaj_, Is there some where in its settings.. search
<crooger> Czytanie list pakietw... Gotowe
<crooger> W: GPG error: http://www.kadu.net dapper Release: Nastpujce sygnatury nie mogy zosta zweryfikowane z powodu braku klucza publicznego: NO_PUBKEY 5EC42C53D86A66BA
<crooger> W: Naley uruchomi apt-get update aby naprawi te problemy.
<Blissex> swaj_: #Konversation, but just do as <|lostbyte|> says
<crooger> lostbyte: polish ?
<sotired> uhhh...sure
<Blissex> swaj_: BTW, that coloring is really important to follow what people say.
<sotired> i undertood 'problemy"
<crooger> no czesc
<swaj_> Blissex: nah, I find it annoying
<|lostbyte|> crooger, english pls..
<crooger> okey
* sotired is away [apt-get install life] 
<Blissex> swaj_: perhaps you want to change colors to some less garish ones...
<orient2000> what is kadu?
<crooger> i pasted messages what i have after "sudo apt-get update"
<crooger> polish gadu-gadu client
<|lostbyte|> orient2000, its an IM that supports the gadu agadu prottocal .. very populat in poland.
<|lostbyte|> crooger, ok ! i'll want you to see the source.list
<|lostbyte|> crooger, have you done this before ?
<|lostbyte|> crooger, sudo kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<crooger> so.. what are we looking for
<|lostbyte|> crooger, you have to see ===> deb http://www.kadu.net/download/binary/ubuntu/repo dapper main
<|lostbyte|> at the bottom..
<|lostbyte|> correct it if its wronge.
<orient2000> Oh, I see but I do not like speak Polish :P
<|lostbyte|> alright ! if its the same.. save and close..
<swaj_> I can't decide.... Kubuntu or Ubuntu... I like Gnome, but this new KDE is sexy too ><
<crooger> yeah
<crooger> |lostbyte|: the same
<|lostbyte|> crooger, now type the following commands one after the other...
<|lostbyte|> wget http://poczta.prezu.one.pl/miastoplusa_sms/gpg.txt
<|lostbyte|> sudo apt-key add gpg.txt
<|lostbyte|> crooger, tell me when done.
<crooger> |lostbyte|: "gpg: no ultimately trusted keys found" ... done :D
<|lostbyte|> ok ! this one..
<|lostbyte|> wget http://poczta.prezu.one.pl/miastoplusa_sms/gpg
<crooger> done
<|lostbyte|> also second command.
<crooger> what command ?
<|lostbyte|>  sudo apt-key add gpg.txt
<|lostbyte|>  sudo apt-key add gpg
<|lostbyte|> this one ^
<roadrunner> Hey guys, I have a small process problem... it won't let me run Adept because it says something else is using the packaging database... would someone mind PMing me and helping me out please?
<crooger> |lostbyte|: ok :-)
<|lostbyte|> roadrunner, sudo killall adept
<|lostbyte|> roadrunner, sudo killall apt-get
<|lostbyte|> roadrunner, then try..
<roadrunner> well, I did the sudo kpm
<roadrunner> and then from the graphical task manager, I killed all Adept processes
<roadrunner> but I will try it your way once and see what happens
<|lostbyte|> roadrunner, dpkg --configure -a
<|lostbyte|> roadrunner, and now try.
<crooger> |lostbyte|: thats it ?
<|lostbyte|> crooger, do the update now..
<|lostbyte|> crooger, sudo apt-get update
<crooger> oh... i'm so stupid :P
<roadrunner> |lostbyte|: when I did what you said, and did the sudo kill all commands, it just says "no process killed"
<|lostbyte|> roadrunner, thats good.. means no process is running..
<crooger> done
<|lostbyte|> roadrunner, now try adept
<roadrunner> wait a minute
<roadrunner> I just now saw your other thing... dpkg command... what does that do/
<crooger> where i can find it ?
<|lostbyte|> crooger, now...  ------> sudo apt-get install kadu
<|lostbyte|> crooger, that will install the program..
<crooger> nice
<crooger> thanks
<DjDarkman19> hy I compiled a game ,and I want to make a *.deb package so that my friends won`t have to compile it ,how do I package it?
<|lostbyte|> crooger, After which you will find it in kmenu..
<roadrunner> hm... |lostbyte| that worked fine... adept opened right up
<|lostbyte|> DjDarkman19, Read the packaging guide.
<crooger> also do you know how to change default language of KDE to polish ?
<roadrunner> but if it didn't kill any processes why did it not open before?
<crooger> in config i have only english
<roadrunner> if the processes were already killed, I don't see why it wouldn't open for me. The only thing I can think of was that dpkg command, but what did that do?
<crooger> it's not problem but
<crazy_penguin> |lostbyte|: hi!
<|lostbyte|> roadrunner, Cool ! so remmber, everytime you db locks up.. run that command. it will reconfigure your db, removing all locak files..
<crazy_penguin> h3sp4wn: ping
<|lostbyte|> craffop, hi there..
<DjDarkman19> |lostbyte|: where is the packageing guide?
<|lostbyte|> crooger, sudo apt-get install language-pack-pl
<jmichaelx> has anyone in here ever gotten  a USB wireless adaptor to work with kubuntu?
<|lostbyte|> DjDarkman19, http://doc.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/packagingguide/C/index.html
<|lostbyte|> jmichaelx, i got my ovis link to work will ndiswrapper.
<kronoz> jmichaelx: yes
<kronoz> jmichaelx: tell us which model/version/specifics
<|lostbyte|> crazy_penguin, hi there.
<|lostbyte|> :)
<jmichaelx> how about a linksys?
<kronoz> a linksys what
<|lostbyte|> crooger, after installing that go to the same place you saw english..
<jmichaelx> i have two... both a wusb54gs and wusb54g v.4
<|lostbyte|> jmichaelx, Do you have windows drivers for it ?
<|lostbyte|> jmichaelx, before that do a search on google.com linux compatibility..
<BoSJo> Hi all: This is driving me mad, almost every web page i visit fail to load the 1-2 last images, both Firefox and Knoqueror, any one got an idea what could be wrong?
<roadrunner> oh, hey, |lostbyte| it still doesn't work... I have killed all processes that pertain to adept, but when I try to open the package manager it says it is loading, then it just dissapeard
<jmichaelx> |lostbyte|: i have the CDs  that came with them, but that is it at the moment
<|lostbyte|> roadrunner, huh ? run it in konsole. so we can see the debug info..
<kronoz> jmichaelx:
<kronoz> http://www.linuxcompatible.org/Installing_Linksys_WUSB54G_t32624.html
<jmichaelx> kronoz: ?
<jmichaelx> ahhh thank you
<|lostbyte|> jmichaelx, lucky you :P
<roadrunner> |lostbyte|: weird... when I typed adept open in the console, adept opened and ran fine... but when I try to open it from the GUI it doesn't work
<jmichaelx> |lostbyte|: just because it is on that list does not mean it will work for me lol
<gatekeeper> roadrunner: try kdesu adept start it up and kill it a couple of times see what happens
<|lostbyte|> jmichaelx, that forum has a happy ending.. :P
<crooger> |lostbyte|: last little question: how to install Polish lang. on KDE in Kubuntu ?
<themouse> hi, everyone, i have a problem compiling freetype with BCI enabled, i get
<themouse> /bin/bash: dh_testdir: command not found
<themouse> make: *** [clean]  Error 127
<|lostbyte|> crooger, i just told you.. ^^^^^
<themouse> can some one help me?
<roadrunner> well, it was doing this to me last night too... it sucks, rebooting everything doesn't help either... it's a problem that won't go away >_<
<roadrunner> oh, and I just installed kubuntu 2 days ago, it shouldnt be too screwed up
<|lostbyte|> themouse, tell me about BCI.. :) does it really make microsoft fonts smooth ?
<crooger> ohh sorry
<crooger> i'm quite lost
<crooger> :-)
<crooger> my first linux :-)
<themouse> that's what they say
<themouse> :D
<themouse> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-84359.html
<|lostbyte|> crooger, sudo apt-get install language-pack-pl
<themouse> here's the HOWTO
<orient2000> I am downloading easyubuntu. There is also PLF list. What is PLF list?
<roadrunner> hey, lostbyte, now I have a weird problem... when I get to Adept, and I click "Inspect changes" it shows me a list of all the things I sleected to install
<roadrunner> it also shows me a bunch of programs that are installed, but it says they are "Broken" and should be removed. Then there are bunch of other normal programs it says it wants to remove
<roadrunner> when I click changes are okay, proceed, it gives me the following error
<roadrunner> There was an error commiting changes. Possibly there was a problem downloading some packages or the commit would break packages.
<admin_> hello
<admin_> yo
<zorglu1> roadrunner: try running adaptic (dunno the name) it will provide you a line to type
<zorglu1> wow this is real helpfull :)
<roadrunner> it says command not found
<zorglu1> dpkg --configure -a
<|lostbyte|> roadrunner, done one thing..
<|lostbyte|> purge it and then reinstall..
<zorglu1> roadrunner: try "sudo dpkg --configure -a" in a terminal
<|lostbyte|> zorglu1, told him that already..
<roadrunner> zorglu1: I did that, but what did iit do?
<zorglu1> ok didnt follow :)
<|lostbyte|> zorglu1, still the problem persists.. after the next exit..
<zorglu1> roadrunner: listen to lostbyte
<roadrunner> zorglu1: I dont understand what that command did though, lol
<|lostbyte|> roadrunner, here.. do this..
<|lostbyte|> roadrunner, sudo apt-get --purge remove adept
<themouse> |lostbyte|, anything for me?
<roadrunner> crap
<roadrunner> wait... I have another un related question first
<roadrunner> it keeps telling me I am un registered in IRC and can't PM, even though I already registered. How do I reindentify myself with my registered account?
<roadrunner> I can't remember what to do
<kbrooks> orient2000: the PLF repoitory i a repoitory with many packages
<kbrooks> roadrunner: /msg nickerv identify pass
<crooger> is there anything what you, |lostbyte| don't know ? :-)
<crooger> really big thx
<kbrooks> orient2000: the packages in plf are nonfree (not free as in speech)
<themouse> roadrunner and then /msg nickserv set unfiltered on
<roadrunner_> ok... do you have to re identify everytime? Because it keeps telling me that >_<
<roadrunner_> everytime I log in I have to re-identify
<|lostbyte|> themouse, you need debhelper
<|lostbyte|> apt-get install debhelper
<|lostbyte|> roadrunner_, xchat ?
<crooger> \server irc.php.pl
<themouse> |lostbyte| 10x
<themouse> I'll try it
<roadrunner_> |lostbyte|: what?
<roadrunner_> |lostbyte|: I did what you said, I pm'ed you with the output...
<roadrunner_> Reading package lists... Done
<roadrunner_> Building dependency tree... Done
<roadrunner_> E: The package sun-java5-bin needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it.
<|lostbyte|> roadrunner_, which command ?
<roadrunner_> |lostbyte|: there, just in case you didn't see it, that is what it said when I did your command.
<kbrooks> roadrunner_: um, uh
<roadrunner_>  sudo apt-get --purge remove adept
<themouse> |lostbyte|, there's another error: "configure: error: no acceptable C compiler found in $PATH"
<kbrooks> roadrunner_: did you change your sources.list (even if thru adept)
<zorglu1> !essential build
<ubotu> I know nothing about essential build
<kbrooks> zorglu1: !build-essential
<kbrooks> !build-essential
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for a pre-built package first!)
<|lostbyte|> themouse, you need that ^
<larson9999> this linux thing rocks! i think i'll keep it
<zorglu1> kbrooks: wasnt that far :)
<|lostbyte|> larson9999, good choise !
<kbrooks> zorglu1, |lostbyte|: ue !factoid > user
<roadrunner_> kbrooks: I don't know how to do that... how would I change the sources.list?
<kbrooks> roadrunner_: well, adept changes it for you
<larson9999> |lostbyte|: i don't know if i trust the judgement of someone with a pipe in his name.
<kbrooks> roadrunner_: did you disable multiverse recently?
<roadrunner_> -_-
<larson9999> |lostbyte|: made the choice in 97 actually :)
<roadrunner_> Im a linux noob, sorry
<|lostbyte|> roadrunner_, this is the list --> /etc/apt/sources.list
<roadrunner_> Im an A+ windows man... so I don't know what you mean
<kbrooks> roadrunner_: um. did you JUST install kubuntu
<roadrunner_> the only thing I did with "multiverse" was added it to one server in adept to allow me to download new packages
<roadrunner_> and yes, I did, just 2 days ago
<kbrooks> roadrunner_: it seems like you added multivere already
<|lostbyte|> larson9999, wow ! and now you found out it rocks.. to late..:P
<roadrunner_> I guess I did... another guy walked me through adding a repository so I could download more packages
<kbrooks> roadrunner_: okay. so did you disable it recently? sun java is in there
<roadrunner_> I added "multiverse" to the one server name, but that's it... just so I could download packages
<roadrunner_> is sun java in where? In my package list?
<kbrooks> roadrunner_: in multiverse.
<larson9999> |lostbyte|: actually i found out it rocks in '99 when i was finally able to get a joystick and printer working properly :)
<roadrunner_> how do you get to multiverse? I don't even know what multiverse is...
<roadrunner_> Im a noob sorry
<kbrooks> roadrunner_: well, obviously no one explained it to you
<kbrooks> roadrunner_: no, i dont want to pm you
<roadrunner_> ok, then never mind...
<roadrunner_> but no, I have no idea what multiverse is
<|lostbyte|> larson9999, :) took you 3 years to get your joy and printer working :P
<larson9999> |lostbyte|: to get them working correctly?  that it did
<kbrooks> roadrunner_: multiverse contain packages that are not free software, that is software that you dont have the permission to edit and redistribute and copy
<roadrunner_> oh
<|lostbyte|> larson9999, for me it was just plug in and there js0 wsa created..
<roadrunner_> do you have to pay for them? Or are they still free, just not open source?
<|lostbyte|> larson9999, what distro did you start with ?
<larson9999> |lostbyte|: well two really.
<kbrooks> roadrunner_: universe contains packages that MAY or may not be free software
<roadrunner_> ok, well, what was I looking for?
<kbrooks> roadrunner_: vmware (er, the workstation version) is not inclluded in ubuntu anywhere
<larson9999> |lostbyte|: suse and mandrake off and on trying to get those two things installed.  i couldn't find ANYONE who used a js through the soundcard gameport.  finally i found a site that explained it clearly
<roadrunner_> sun-java5-bin?
<kbrooks> roadrunner_: so most in multiverse are free
<kbrooks> roadrunner_: exactly
<roadrunner_> is that what you said to look for?
<roadrunner_> ok, well, it is installed
<h3sp4wn> roadrunner: qemu with kqemu is almost as quick as vmware workstation
<roadrunner_> I opened adept manager and it says sun-java5-bin is installed
<larson9999> |lostbyte|: and the printer worked but had a pixellating problem that it took a bit for me to track down
<|lostbyte|> larson9999, that i can understand..
<kbrooks> roadrunner_: show the error again?
<roadrunner_> so now what should I do?
<roadrunner_> ok, just a sec
<larson9999> |lostbyte|: i think part of the problem too was that lots of the people i had helping me were using old, stable kernels and i was using the new one and things were in the middle of big changes back then.  like even now some of those guys probably don't use modprobe
<roadrunner_> ok, when I open the adept installed and go to install something, I click inspect changes. Then, the windows that shows your changes it filled with a bunch of packages that say "BROKE (Installed)" And then just some other "Installed" programs that it wants to remove
<larson9999> |lostbyte|: things are so easy now :)
<roadrunner_> and then of course the package that I selected to installed are there too... so I hit changes are okay, proceed. Cuz I don't know what broken packages are, but it suggested removing them, so I figured I would do whatever it says
<roadrunner_> th when I hit process, I get this error: There was an error commiting changes. Possibly there was a problem downloading some packages or the commit would break packages.
<|lostbyte|> larson9999, you can say that again..
<|lostbyte|> Linux Rocks :P
<kbrooks> hah
<|lostbyte|> actually its the community + packaging system + linux that makes it rock
<|lostbyte|> and ubuntu has it all..
<afm\colossus> it's GNU that makes Linux rock, really
<afm\colossus> and the philosophy behind Free Software
<roadrunner_> so... what should I do
<roadrunner_> why does it keep giving me that error, and why are there all of these "broken" links
<roadrunner_> do... "broken" packages I mean
<roadrunner_> gah... I can't type today... but anyways, do you know why I would be having that problem?
<|lostbyte|> afm\colossus, Arg ! how could i forget the lovely gnu project..
<roadrunner_> |lostbyte|: you still available? You were heklping me earlier...
<deuce868> anyone suggest a good chm viewer for kde I can use? Looking at getting the php docs downloaded and want to be able to pull it up.
<roadrunner_> |lostbyte|: but now I cant download or install any new packages because it keeps giving me an error...
<dna_> will there be any 2.6.x kernel upgrades to dapper?
<|lostbyte|> roadrunner_, do you get the same error ?
<roadrunner_> do you unerstand my problem so far?
<afm\colossus> dna_: no, i don't think so
<|lostbyte|> dna_, not at the moment..
<afm\colossus> this would totally break policies
<|lostbyte|> yes, there will obiously, time will tell..
<roadrunner_> Whenever I click to get the updates, it shows everything I slected to install, and a bunch of broken packages. I have no idea how I got a bunch of broken packages.
<roadrunner_> but then when I click to send the packages, it says it cant and gives me the following error
<dna_> oki
<roadrunner_> There was an error commiting changes. Possibly there was a problem downloading some packages or the commit would break packages.
<|lostbyte|> roadrunner_, so adept is still there ?
<gatekeeper> roadrunner_: broken usually means some of the 'library' files that are needed to run the program, ie files that it is dependant on are not there, not sure if that is true in your case or whether something is more fundermentally broken
<roadrunner_> yeah, I can open adept and stuff
<|lostbyte|> roadrunner_, i'll pass u my source.list just replace yours..
<roadrunner_> and yeah, I figured that was what broken meant... and it says it is going to uninstall them, but whenever I do that is just gives me that error
<|lostbyte|> roadrunner_, Before, we do that just try one last thing..
<|lostbyte|> do..
<nalioth> !multimedia > cute_bettong
<|lostbyte|> sudo apt-get -f install
<dna_> is there some development repository where I can find kernel upgrades? A kubuntu -current?
<|lostbyte|> and try again..
<ozmodiar> I have some troubles with my X, on kubuntu dapper. I must login trough recovery mode and then manualy start x (startx), otherwise a nvidia logo show up on the monitor and nothing more happends. Please help me...
<|lostbyte|> dna_, if there will be one, it will come in main.
<roadrunner_> E: The package sun-java5-bin needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it.
<roadrunner_> I get that error whenever I do that command
<gatekeeper> dna_: do you want to compile your own kernel?
<|lostbyte|> "sudo apt-get -f install"          ...only
<|lostbyte|> roadrunner_, ^
<roadrunner_> the problem is, I cant uninstall or reinstall java, because the stupid package manager wont let me do anything
<|lostbyte|> ozmodiar, are you in home dir ?
<roadrunner_> Reading package lists... Done
<roadrunner_> Building dependency tree... Done
<roadrunner_> E: The package sun-java5-bin needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it.
<roadrunner_> that is the error I receive when I run that command
<BrigadierFrog> how would I make sure that some binary takes precedence over another with the PATH env var
<BrigadierFrog> like say I have two versions of qmake
<BrigadierFrog> one in /usr/local/bin and one in /usr/bin
<BrigadierFrog> how would I make sure the /usr/local/bin has precedence
<ozmodiar> |lostbyte|: Eh?
<james_xxx> if someone has the time, i would appreciate being walked through setting up ndiswrapper to work with a linksys wireless usb adapter... this insructions are at: http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net/mediawiki/index.php/List#L and the adapter is WUSB54GS v.2
<|lostbyte|> BrigadierFrog, huh ! the way its displayed in $PATH i woould guess.
<BrigadierFrog> its not though
<|lostbyte|> james_xxx, ubuntu.com > wiki > search "nidiwrapper" has a guide.
<dna_> gatekeeper: I need support for atheros 5005 chipset and I don't want to compile my own kernel because, 1. not sure how to do it with grub and kubuntu and 2, I will now get critical updates to my kernel then so from the moment I compile my own kernel I will always have to compile my own kernels :(
<|lostbyte|> "ndiswrapper"*
<BrigadierFrog>  /usr/local/bin is before /usr/bin
<james_xxx> |lostbyte|: my question trouble is somewhat specific to this adapter
<BrigadierFrog> which qmake says /usr/bin/qmake
<|lostbyte|> BrigadierFrog, so there you go, am not sure by the way.. just a thought.
<gatekeeper> dna_: ok :-)
<dna_> gatekeeper: but it is tempting :-)
<roadrunner_> |lostbyte|: what should I do now
<gatekeeper> dna_: I have never tried it but there is a nice HowTo in the ubuntu forums that walks you through the process
<crimsun> roadrunner_: do you have all the repos enabled?
<|lostbyte|> roadrunner_, hold on..
<dna_> oki, I can compile kernels on slackware and lilo so kubuntu with grub can't be so much diffrent anyway
<roadrunner_> crimsun: all of them? I don't know. Some guy walked me through opening up one repository, that way I could get more packages
<roadrunner_> but I can't get any packages right now... I get an error
<crimsun> roadrunner_: apt-cache policy sun-java5-bin
<gatekeeper> dna_: here is a buch or repos don't know if any of them will help http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#How_to_add_extra_repositories
<roadrunner_> and when I do the "Inspect changes" it finds alot of broken packages
<dna_> gatekeeper: I have looked at that page already :)
<dna_> enabled universe
<dna_> btw, what is multiverse?
<crimsun> !components
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<crimsun> dna_: read that.
<roadrunner_> crimsun: I just did what you said... it just showed me my java version and stuff
<dna_> oki, thanks
<crimsun> roadrunner_: I need the output pastebinned
<ncaller> I am running dapper mp3's work fine in most applications (yes I have installed support following the wiki), however when I try to create an audio CD in K3B and drag an mp3 file into the project I get "Unable to handle the following files due to an unsupported format:" any ideas?
<roadrunner_> paste binned?
<roadrunner_> I don't know what that means
<dna_> ah, "not free" software
<|lostbyte|> dna_, The "multiverse" component contains software that is "not free"
<crimsun> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<crimsun> roadrunner_: read that.
<roadrunner_> !paste
<roadrunner_> ...
<roadrunner_> what do I put under name?
<roadrunner_> my name? Or your name?
<|lostbyte|> roadrunner_, your name..
<|lostbyte|> roadrunner_, just replace mine http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16951 with yours and update..
<roadrunner_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16952
<roadrunner_> lol.. I made one
<roadrunner_> so now what?
<james_xxx> does anyone know what BCMRNDIS.INF is, and where one can get it?
<|lostbyte|> james_xxx, its a driver file for windows.
<james_xxx> |lostbyte|: i thought so, the instructions i am looking at refer to it, i have googled it, but i still cannot figure out where to find it
<roadrunner_> crimsun: did you get my paste bin?
<|lostbyte|> james_xxx, See if its not in the driver cd you already have..
<james_xxx> |lostbyte|: not that i can tell
<roadrunner_> |lostbyte|:  I appear to have been ditched... would you be able to help me go throught his again?
<crimsun> roadrunner_: looking now.
<roadrunner_> |lostbyte|: I just need someone to spend like, 10 minutes with me without leaving, lol
<roadrunner_> crimsun: ah... my bad =D I thought you left
<james_xxx> i can wait for roadrunner to be helped lol
<roadrunner_> well, I just keep switching between two people
<roadrunner_> lol... I need to just pick one and stick with them
<roadrunner_> so it's partially my fault =D
<crimsun> roadrunner_: there're no lines like the following?
<crimsun>      1.5.0-06-1 0
<crimsun>         500 http://archive.ubuntu.com dapper/multiverse Packages
<|lostbyte|> james_xxx, FOUND !
<|lostbyte|> james_xxx, http://www.belkin.com/support/download/downloaddetails.asp?download=1871&lang=1
<roadrunner_> Installed: 1.5.0-06-1
<roadrunner_>   Candidate: 1.5.0-06-1
<roadrunner_>   Version table:
<roadrunner_>  *** 1.5.0-06-1 0
<roadrunner_>         100 /var/lib/dpkg/status
<roadrunner_> that is all it said, right there... no more, no less
<james_xxx> |lostbyte|: thank you so much... i'll check that out right now
<crimsun> roadrunner_: then your active sources.list is missing multiverse completely.
<roadrunner_> lol
<crimsun> roadrunner_: pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list
<|lostbyte|> james_xxx, You got to extract that.. try wine or something..
<roadrunner_> how do I open that? What should I open it with?
<james_xxx> |lostbyte|: ok i have downloaded that...
<roadrunner_> Like I said, complete noob with Kubuntu, so what is the name of a text editor it uses?
<crimsun> roadrunner_: kate, cat, more, whatever.
<james_xxx> |lostbyte|: ok, i was wondering how to do that in linux
<roadrunner_> kate, that's right, thanks
<|lostbyte|> james_xxx, huh ! Use wine..
<james_xxx> |lostbyte|: sorry for my noobishness, i have learned a lot the last few months, but have a long ways to go... i have never used wine
<roadrunner_> crimsun: I know I am an idiot... but what do I type to open it in Kate from the command prompt?
<roadrunner_> do I just type kate filename?
<crimsun> roadrunner_: just ``cat /etc/apt/sources.list''
<crimsun> you don't need to open it
<|lostbyte|> james_xxx, Then try to install that file in windows.. and search for that inf file..
<roadrunner_> I thought I needed to open it to copy/paste the contents to the paste bin...?
<MetaMorfoziS> how can i set to transparent the date and time on kicker?
<roadrunner_> and yes, I just "kate sources.list" and it opened it... so I should just copy/paste that into the paste bin?
<crimsun> roadrunner_: yes
<roadrunner_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16956
<caribou7> Does anyone here use the Krusader file manager?
<|lostbyte|> roadrunner_, noooo... sudo kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<|lostbyte|> roadrunner_, sorry ! i dont want to interrupt.. simply ignore me..
<crimsun> roadrunner_: line 16 has a typo
<|lostbyte|> AFK..
<roadrunner_> how did it get a typo?
<roadrunner_> OOOOH
<roadrunner_> When I changed that in adpet
<roadrunner_> adept*
<roadrunner_> gee... I wonder how I typoed it?
<caribou7> Okay, nobody uses Krusader... how about this has anyone managed to install winetools?
<crimsun> simple. You made a typo.
<roadrunner_> I changed that in adept, and I made a typo
<crimsun> Just fix the typo, refresh, and go on with your life.
<roadrunner_> right... but I didn't know that changing it in adept would change that file...
<roadrunner_> I don't know what I am doing, lol
<roadrunner_> thanks alot crimsun... may seem simple to you, but I wouldn't know how to fix it =D
<themouse> |lostbyte|, I advanced on the compiling, but now i get another error :@
<themouse> make[1] : *** [/home/themouse/Desktop/freetype/freetype-2.1.10/ft2demos-2.1.10/obj/grx11.o]  Error 1
<themouse> make[1] : Leaving directory `/home/themouse/Desktop/freetype/freetype-2.1.10/ft2demos-2.1.10'
<themouse> make: *** [build-stamp]  Error 2
<nimix> j
<gatekeeper> themouse: use pastebin easier for evryone to see
<themouse> ?
<james_xxx> |lostbyte|: i just used wine to extract that file, but i have no idea where it extracted it to LOL
<gatekeeper> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<themouse> ok
<caribou7> No one uses krusader or winetools? Guess I'll try again some other time.
<james_xxx> if you extract a file using wine, where does it extract to?
<|lostbyte|> brb 10 min
<afm\colossus> james_xxx: to wine's per-user-basedir
<james_xxx> ok
<james_xxx> afm\colossus: ty
<james_xxx> afm\colossus: next dumb question... how do i find that dir?
<afm\colossus> james_xxx: it's probably ~/.wine/drive_c/
<james_xxx> hmm
<themouse> it's hidden in your home dir
<themouse> in Konqueror View > Show hidden files
<james_xxx> themouse: ty
<themouse> ?
<james_xxx> ok this is confusing as hell
<themouse> what exactly?
<james_xxx> i extracted that file using wine, and i am now in the .wine dir, but i see nothing of what i just extracted
<|lostbyte|> james_xxx, hi :)
<|lostbyte|> james_xxx, if your in the dir..
<james_xxx> |lostbyte|: hi lol
<|lostbyte|> james_xxx, do ..
<|lostbyte|> find | grep -i BCMRNDIS.INF
<themouse> |lostbyte|, can you help me with ^ error?
<james_xxx> |lostbyte|: i entered that, nothing happened
<|lostbyte|> james_xxx, I should display the inf.
<|lostbyte|> find | grep -i *.INF
<afm\colossus> nonono
<james_xxx> hmmm
<afm\colossus> find . -iname "*.inf"
<|lostbyte|> -name
<james_xxx> ok, do i need to cd to the .wine dir before i enter all of that?
<afm\colossus> |lostbyte|: no, iname
<afm\colossus> for case-insensitivity
<|lostbyte|> afm\colossus, ok !
<|lostbyte|> cool ! nice to know.
<themouse> |lostbyte|, did you forget me :)
<themouse> ^
<|lostbyte|> themouse, no ! lolz..
<james_xxx> ugh, command not found
<themouse> :)
<|lostbyte|> themouse, error ?
<|lostbyte|> oh ! i see
<|lostbyte|> could you paste a little more lines of the error in.. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<themouse> w8
<james_xxx> afm\colossus: i am still unable to locate that file
<__osh__> is there a known problem with katapult in dapper?
<themouse> |lostbyte| http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16957
<|lostbyte|> afm\colossus, that command does'nt work for me too..
<afm\colossus> |lostbyte|: how does it fail?
<james_xxx> should i not be able to just see that .inf file using konqueror?
<|lostbyte|> themouse, looks to me like a programming error, which is not in my expertease.
<afm\colossus> james_xxx: depens on where it resides, huh? :>
<james_xxx> afm\colossus: i am sure it does... but none of those commands worked
<afm\colossus> themouse: may i ask you why you are compiling freetype yourself?
<themouse> because
<james_xxx> i was just trying to look in all of the .wine folders
<afm\colossus> james_xxx: well, then it's not there, or the file's name differs
<themouse> i want to enable Bytecode interpreter
<h3sp4wn> which type of bytecode ?
<james_xxx> afm\colossus: ok, i just don't get what wine did when in unzipped the .exe file.... it extracted to nowhere
<afm\colossus> try this: find / -iname "*.inf"
<gatekeeper> themouse: flags is a member of a struct or class but does not appear to be in the original declaration of the struct or class, could be a missing member could be a missing .h file
<afm\colossus> maybe it extracted to somewhere under /tmp
<|lostbyte|> afm\colossus, My Wronge.. i apologize.
<james_xxx> afm\colossus: it is now listing HUNDREDS of .inf files
<afm\colossus> well, then refine your search criterias
<|lostbyte|> james_xxx, ls -l .wine/drive_c/windows/system32/
<crazy_penguin> i wish a good night to all! take care!
<|lostbyte|> james_xxx, ls -l .wine/drive_c/windows/system32/drivers/
<james_xxx> |lostbyte|: no such file or directory
<|lostbyte|> james_xxx, I dought you installed the driver..
<james_xxx> |lostbyte|: i downloaded the file, and i extracted it with wine
<|lostbyte|> james_xxx, extracted it where ?
<|lostbyte|> was it an extract or an install ?
<james_xxx> |lostbyte|: how in the world am i supposed to know that?
<james_xxx> that is what i am trying to figure out
<|lostbyte|> james_xxx, did it ask you where you wanted to extract..  ?
<james_xxx> |lostbyte|: no, it didn't
<|lostbyte|> james_xxx, did the program tell you that the installation is over ?
<james_xxx> winzip cam up and asked if i wanted to extract that file, i clicked 'ok'
<JIuHgeMaHH> hello. how can i enable preview of jpegs in konqueror?
<Ardarandir> james_xxx: WINZIP?
<Ardarandir> wtf?
<gatekeeper> james_xxx: winzip didn't indicate the location??
<james_xxx> |lostbyte|: no, i said it was done extracting, but nothing about installing
<james_xxx> gatekeeper: no, not at all
<themouse> gatekeeper how can i fix that
<james_xxx> it*
<Ardarandir> james_xxx: have a look at C:\temp
<gatekeeper> |lostbyte|: sounds like a self extractor
<james_xxx> Ardarandir: i am not in windows
<Ardarandir> james_xxx: so why do you use winzip?
<gatekeeper> james_xxx: have you access to winzip?
<|lostbyte|> james_xxx, huh..
<admin_> hello
<admin_> who can help me
<james_xxx> i was trying to unzip the file using wine... and winzip just came up. shocked me too.
<Ardarandir> admin_: just ask you questiobn
<gatekeeper> themouse: without looking at the C/C++ code I wouldn't know, is this a tarball you downloaded?
<Ardarandir> james_xxx: so you DO have a C:/temp ! have a look there!
<|lostbyte|> admin_, Aak and though shall recieve. :P
<james_xxx> Ardarandir: on my windoes partition?
<Ardarandir> james_xxx: no - on you VIRTUAL c-drive inside wine!
<Ardarandir> james_xxx: usually /home/$USER/.wine/drive_c/
<gatekeeper> Ardarandir: he ought to be able to open this file with winzip and look inside one way or another
<james_xxx> Ardarandir: that file is empty
<Ardarandir> james_xxx: this oughta be your wine-main-directory!
<Ardarandir> no file
<Ardarandir> a dir!
<james_xxx> i have neve rused wine before, i just installed wine a few minutes ago
<rioch> how do i close down the xserver
<Ardarandir> james_xxx: this dir should be set up anyway...
<Ardarandir> gatekeeper: but what for?
<rioch> ctrl-alt-backspace restarts it, but i want to shut it down completely.
<Ardarandir> rioch: the whole system or only the xserver?
<james_xxx> Ardarandir: it is there, but it is empty
<rioch> Ardarandir: just the xserver.
<Ardarandir> rioch: sry, so i dont know
<Ardarandir> james_xxx: so wine has not been set up correctly
<Ardarandir> james_xxx: all thoose DLLs should be there
<Ardarandir> james_xxx: anyway, why do you want to extract it with WINZIP?
<james_xxx> Ardarandir: i did no setting up at all, i just installed it from Adept, and when i clicked on the .exe file, winzip came up
<Ardarandir> james_xxx: i cant believe - you are sure you use a Kubuntu-System?
<james_xxx> Ardarandir: i never said that i wanted to extract it with winzip
<james_xxx> Ardarandir: geesh, yes, i am using kubuntu
<Ardarandir> there is no programme called WinZip with Kubuntu!
<gatekeeper> Ardarandir: he seems to have extracted a file (using winzip) that he has downloaded but has no idea where it is, if he examines the contents of what he downloaded he will be able to find the file by looking for it using it's exact name to locate it
<Ardarandir> where did you get it?
<james_xxx> Ardarandir: where did i get what?
<Ardarandir> winzip!
<Ardarandir> how did you get winzip on your kubuntu - if you did not use wine???
<Ardarandir> thats impossible, isnt it?
<james_xxx> Ardarandir: look, i just installed wine about 5 or 6 minutes ago... how it found winzip after i clicked on the .exe file, i have no idea
<gatekeeper> Ardarandir: I think what he downloaded was a self-extractor that uses winzip to extract
<james_xxx> Ardarandir: i DID use wine! i have said that over and over
<Ardarandir> gatekeeper: good idea :)
<gatekeeper> Ardarandir: program association :-)
<Ardarandir> james_xxx: but you did not install winzip, right?
<james_xxx> gatekeeper: yes, it was a self-extractor
<Ardarandir> ok, i understand
<james_xxx> Ardarandir: no, i didn't install winzip
<james_xxx> Ardarandir: as you can tell, i am totally befuddled by all of this lol
<Ardarandir> the problem is to get compressed files out of an selfextracting winzip-archive!
<james_xxx> ahh
<Ardarandir> right?
<gatekeeper> james_xxx: if you open this self-extracting file using winzip you can examine it's contents
<james_xxx> don't ask me lol
<james_xxx> hmmm
<Ardarandir> james_xxx: is there no possibility to send it to a friend of yours who is using windows?
<james_xxx> gatekeeper: i have no idea where to find the contents
<Ardarandir> james_xxx: he coul dextract it for you and send it back...
<james_xxx> Ardarandir: i have sveral computers with windows installed
<gatekeeper> james_xxx: start winzip -> File -> Open -> downloaded file
<mcrandello> you could try changing the filename to .zip and using ark to get to the contents
<Ardarandir> james_xxx: if you double-click on that .exe-archive, usually you are prompted to give a directoy to extract to
<mcrandello> that sometimes works with self extractors
<james_xxx> Ardarandir: that is what i am used to in windows, but it did not ask
<james_xxx> gatekeeper: i am using kubuntu
<gatekeeper> james_xxx: with wine?
<james_xxx> gatekeeper: yes
<Ardarandir> james_xxx: if there is none given, it is usually extracted to C:/temp - wheter it is wine or windows, it doesnt matter... or just tell me, what does exist inside $HOME/.wine/drive_c/
<gatekeeper> james_xxx: so go to wine and start winzip up
<Ardarandir> mcrandello: ure sure?
<Ardarandir> gatekeeper: he hasnt got winzip so far, as i understood it!
<mcrandello> I've done that with self-extractors in windows to use winrar or 7zip
<gatekeeper> Ardarandir: that would probable work too :-)
<mcrandello> it *may* work in linux
<james_xxx> brb
<Ardarandir> james_xxx: first of all you have to create an security-copie of your .exe-File!
<mcrandello> afaik most self extractors are a small executable at the very beginning of a .zip file, and the whole kit is renamed to an exe
<Ardarandir> sounds logical
<james_xxx> module not found lol
<mcrandello> worst case you can just change the extension back
<Ardarandir> in winXP i did it once, too, i remember..
<james_xxx> ok i am totally lost
<Ardarandir> mcrandello: do copy it first is always the right ide ;)
<gatekeeper> mcrandello: correct!
<Ardarandir> james_xxx: you did a security copy?
<james_xxx> Ardarandir: no i didn't
<mcrandello> the security copy is where you got it from ;P
<Ardarandir> james_xxx: do it!
<james_xxx> i do not know what you are telling me to do
<Ardarandir> mcrandello: you never know...
<mcrandello> true
<gatekeeper> I am sure you are right!
<james_xxx> explain to me whay i need to copy the .exe file?
<Ardarandir> james_xxx: just do a copy of you file to another directory!
<Ardarandir> james_xxx: to restore it in case sth goes wrong!
<Ardarandir> argh
<james_xxx> Ardarandir: i can just download it again
<Ardarandir> kk
<Ardarandir> so plz
<Ardarandir> just rename the file from .exe to .zip
<mcrandello> james_xxx: change the filename from foo.exe to foo.zip then just click on it
<james_xxx> foo?
<Ardarandir> just rename the file from .exe to .zip!
<mcrandello> where "foo" is the part of the filename in front of .exe
<Ardarandir> just rename the file from .exe to .zip! <---
<mcrandello> james_xxx: you'll see "foo" a lot in linux howtos, it's a variable of sorts
<james_xxx> ok, it is now a .zip
<mcrandello> now click that puppy
<james_xxx> click on it?
<james_xxx> k
<Ardarandir> just try to unzip it...
<Ardarandir> should work
<ninHer> hi all
<james_xxx> Ardarandir: ok it unzipped
* mcrandello does a little dance
<gatekeeper> woohoo!
<gatekeeper> nice one mcrandello
<james_xxx> all of this to get some crappy usb wireless adapter to work, that probably has no chance.... lol
<mcrandello> once in a while I know an answer :)
<james_xxx> lol
<james_xxx> ty mcrandello
<roadrunner> msg nickserv identify covalt9681
<Ardarandir> great mcrandello :)
<mcrandello> this is the windows wireless driver?
<Ardarandir> lol
<james_xxx> mcrandello: yes
<mcrandello> I can almost gaurantee it won't
<james_xxx> mcrandello: some people have got it to work on other systems
<Ardarandir> roadrunner_: i would propose to change your pw by now *lol*
<mcrandello> let us know if it does
<gatekeeper> mcrandello: would need ndiswrapper wouldn't he?
<james_xxx> gatekeeper: yes
<mcrandello> oic what you're saying
<Ardarandir> i guess i better stick with the german #kubuntu-de channel *smile*
<james_xxx> it is a linksys WUSB54GS v.4
<Ardarandir> good bye :=
<mcrandello> it's like those scanner drivers with sane that require the firmware to work
<james_xxx> Ardarandir:  dein englisch ist perfekt
<mcrandello> anyone running xgl?
<gatekeeper> mcrandello: I think there is a conversation taking place about XGL in #ubuntu
<mcrandello> gatekeeper: thx
<gatekeeper> mcrandello: hope I am right :-)
<afm\colossus> anyone in here with an ASUS A8S-X mainboard?
<tmdx120> Hello all!
<mcrandello> gatekeeper: they just got told to go to ubuntu-xgl ehe
<tmdx120> Im having trouble getting my wireless 2100 pci laptop card to work. Any ideas?
<james_xxx> ok, one more question about zip archives..... i am wanting to use a driver that is in that file that i just unzipped. when ndiswrapper asks for the driver location, i still do not know what to tell it....
<james_xxx> gatekeeper: you think you could help me with this?
<james_xxx> or anyone?
<mcrandello> james_xxx: where did you unzip it
<mcrandello> are the files all on your desktop?
<james_xxx> mcrandello: no, they are not on my desktop
<mcrandello> where was the zip file?
<james_xxx> in a folder i made named /wifi
<mcrandello> open up a terminal
<james_xxx> opened
<mcrandello> cd /wifi
<|lostbyte|> BAZIL LOST !!!!!!!
<|lostbyte|> I feel so bad..
<james_xxx> after i unzipped, a window cam up with a list of all the extracted contents, and at the top it says 'file///home/james/wifi/F5D7051.zip - Ark'
<|lostbyte|> :(
<james_xxx> ok i did the cd
<mcrandello> type ls
<james_xxx> mcrandello: that is what i was afraid of, all it lists is the .zip folder
<ninHer> i need a non-spanish girlfriend
<ninHer> any kde software for that issue ?
<ninHer> ;-)
<mcrandello> type unzip F5D7051.zip
<james_xxx> ninHer: i need a non-chinese one, maybe we can trade
<|lostbyte|> ninHer, yeah ! kdegirlfriend :P
<ninHer> uhmm, i'll think about it
<mcrandello> then try ls again
<afm\colossus> i need a non-virtual one
<afm\colossus> anyone interested?
<james_xxx> afm\colossus: i think i need to upgrade to a virtual one
<ninHer> ok, if you find one, let me know
<james_xxx> :-D
<|lostbyte|> My girfriend is broken.. need a new one..
<gatekeeper> mcrandello: no one able to help you with xgl?
<james_xxx> mcrandello: ok , i did that
<ninHer> well, mine is perfect; that's why i need a new one
<mcrandello> gatekeeper: it's like I'm the only one with this problem
<ninHer> may be i am lucky in the next lan party here in spain
<mcrandello> james_xxx: it showing the files?
<gatekeeper> mcrandello: sorry :-(
<james_xxx> mcrandello: ok that was  a big help... yes, it shows them
<mcrandello> alright now type "pwd"
<mcrandello> then higlight what it tells you
<mcrandello> and then go back to where it wants the directory they're in and then click with the _middle_ mouse button
<james_xxx> mcrandello: oops, i already added the .inf to ndiswrapper
<mcrandello> oh
<mcrandello> whatever works :)
<mcrandello> if you're going to have more than one user on the machine you may want to make a directory at the top level called /opt and put them in s subdirectory of that
<mcrandello> like /opt/wirelessdrivers
<lib8264q> hi can someone help me with a ? reguarding  kde-core install
<james_xxx> brb, i need to reboot... it does not see the wireless adapter (which will probably not work anyways)
<lib8264q> whats the command used to install ( from the kubuntu cd)
<|lostbyte|> lib8264q, no we wont.. !!
<lib8264q> lol
<|lostbyte|> lib8264q, just joking..
<|lostbyte|> lib8264q, Ask ! some one will know..
<lib8264q> kool ....
<mcrandello> james_xxx: it might work
<mcrandello> lib8264q: there's no "install" icon on the desktop?
<|lostbyte|> lib8264q, everything on the kubuntu cd is alreasdy installed.. anything else can we installed over repos..
<mcrandello> oh I thought he meant from the livecd nm
<lib8264q> no .... i tell you what it is ... only way to get it installled ... dont know why  but its the only way  is do a server install first then install tyhe desktop  seems starnge ... but trust me   its the only way it goes in live cd crashes
<mcrandello> I was having some livecd issues as well, this was the dapper beta gnome cd though
<lib8264q> naw even with teh alternat if i try a stright  install it crashes  i have to do it in sep stages ....
<lib8264q> then it installs ...#
<lib8264q> ????????????????
<lib8264q> but im trying to just install the kde-core desktop
<gatekeeper> lib8264q: I had a bad maxtor hdd which caused dapper to crash on installation, but the old text breezy installer worked, replaced it for a seagate and it installed fine
<|lostbyte|> lib8264q, what are you using then, right now ?
<lib8264q> xp box
<|lostbyte|> lib8264q, Dont you have the kubuntu cd ?
<lib8264q> yep
<|lostbyte|> lib8264q, slip it in and install from boot.
<lib8264q> i want to have just the core desktop
<lib8264q> aptitude install kubuntu-desktop ... puts  in a lot of stuff ill never use ...
<mcrandello> you can remove the stuff you don't want
<mcrandello> it'll say it's removing "kde-desktop" but that's just a  metapackage
<lib8264q> iv tried aptitude kde-core kdm and kde loads but then gives errors
<Chryseus> how about kdebase?
<lib8264q> yeap as well
<lib8264q> new there was one missing  lol
<lib8264q> but its  givinig  2 errors
<lib8264q> cant open theme file /usr/share apps/kde/themes/kubuntu
<lib8264q>  and xsession unable to start xsession
<lib8264q> any ideas
<lib8264q> ?
<lib8264q> im new to kubuntu  ... so dont know where the problems lie ... if it was dos  or xp would not be a prob...
<lib8264q> linux /unix commands arent that great
<h3sp4wn> ?
<|lostbyte|> lib8264q, huh ?
<SpAwN> hello all anyone know if there is a list of all supported sound cards??.....i tried the live dvd and i had no sound...i wanna see if i can get it working b4 i consider installing kubuntu
<DaSkreech> arso: Morning
* |lostbyte| hits lib8264q with a linux manual.
<|lostbyte|> SpAwN, what sound card ?
<ChrisCoolie> hello from Germany!
<lib8264q> lol  np ... but  still dosent change the fact as far as this  o/s is concerned im a noobo ;)
<Ahmuck> lib8264q: if you were new to a humvee and did not know all the controls does not make it less great
<SpAwN> lspci says its this: 00:1e.2 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 03)
<DaSkreech> ChrisCoolie: Hallo!
<Ahmuck> lib8264q: what are you problems ?
<SpAwN> i had the same prob of not being able to set up my sound card on centos and ubuntu a while back
<lib8264q> im trying to be clever .... and just install the kde-core desktop
<lib8264q> but when it loading im getting to errors
<|lostbyte|> lib8264q, what is loading.. KDE ?
<lib8264q> yep
<|lostbyte|> lib8264q, error in a window ?
<Ahmuck> pastebin.com
<lib8264q> kde starts to load up then gives cant open theme file  ....
<|lostbyte|> lib8264q, go to themes can chage to defualt.
<lib8264q> is default
<mcrandello> lib8264q: apt-cache search kde|grep theme see if you can find the package it wants
<lib8264q> cool....
<mcrandello> | takes the output from the first command and then runs the second on it
<mcrandello> grep is a fun command you can use to find strings with
<DaSkreech> !bash
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via applications -> accessories -> terminal (gnome) or kmenu -> system -> konsole (kde). Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<ChrisCoolie> i am familiar with debian (and parts) but i like to use the (k )desktop...
<DaSkreech> ok When I mount something if it can't read the superblock is that bad?
<ChrisCoolie> ... so is usual to 'switch' to kubuntu?
<zorglu1> DaSkreech: yes :)
<zorglu1> the mount wont work
<ChrisCoolie> there is no "it" in the sentence
<DaSkreech> zorglu1: Yes but does that mean I have a new doorstop?
<zorglu1> doorstrop ?
<lib8264q> sorry be a few mins  ... someones just called ...
<ChrisCoolie> Short question: is there a german language channel with the topic _kubuntu_?
<kbrooks> OK, Ubuntu Community. We all should testt EasyUbuntu (use it). if it doesn't work, file a bug at https://launchpad.net/products/easyubuntu. Version to test: 3.02.1, available at http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/files/easyubuntu-3.021.tar.gz
<h3sp4wn> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<zorglu1>  #kubuntu-de has currently 34personns on it
<ChrisCoolie> Danke sehr, thank you :)
<kbrooks> sehr?
<larson9999> thanks really
<kbrooks> i thought danke was enough for a "thank you". what does it really mean?
<h3sp4wn> ChrisCoolie: #kanotix is pretty good if you speak german (most things are the same between debian sid and kubuntu)
<ChrisCoolie> In german, often the word "sehr" is used with "Danke"
<legout> hi. anybody can tell me, how i can set me WLAN card in monitoring mode? Ive got centrino laptop
<kbrooks> ChrisCoolie: meaning?
<zorglu1> danke sehr = thanks a lot/very much i guess
<ChrisCoolie> ok
<larson9999> yep
<zorglu1> sehr is very, from memory :)
<DaSkreech> zorglu1: Door stp :-P :-)
<ChrisCoolie> okay to language topics ;)
<|lostbyte|> legout, sudo iwconfig <device> essid <name> mode monitor
<threnody> legout: I believe that the centrino chip doesn't allow promiscuous mode.
<|lostbyte|> legout, why do you want that ?
<ChrisCoolie> i read the distri kanotix comes from knoppix (on its official site)
<DaSkreech> zorglu1: What's the superblock it can't read?
<legout> |lostbyte|: just wanna test how "save" my wlan is
<nixternal> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<|lostbyte|> threnody, it mostly dep on the wlan card.
<h3sp4wn> ChrisCoolie: It uses debian sid repostories if you install it
<zorglu1> DaSkreech: a super block is the 'main' block, the 'root' block, the block from wich the whole filesystem derives
<DaSkreech> zorglu1: So Not being able toread it means what? the Drive is dead?
<zorglu1> DaSkreech: my guess is that you got either the partition name wrong or the fs type you gave is wrong
<mcrandello> it could mean you specified the wrong filesystem type
<threnody> lostbyte: most pcmcia cards will allow promiscuous mode, but I believe Intel's motherboard centrino chipset will not.
<zorglu1> DaSkreech: most likely no :) it is simply an error in the command you gave
<mcrandello> if it's a windows drive something like "mount -t fat" or "mount -t ntfs"
<DaSkreech> zorglu1: Ok :( vfat
<ChrisCoolie> i'd like to use a system that's on one hand site actual but mostly stable as possible
<ChrisCoolie> until december 2005 i used sarge, then i tested etch
<DaSkreech> seems strange though I used the same command to mount last week
<ChrisCoolie> but i'm unsure about sid repositories and stability
<zorglu1> ChrisCoolie: stability and uptodate are not really compatible :)
<ChrisCoolie> i know that.
* DaSkreech guesses the a1.0 Linux kernel must bre really stable :)
<h3sp4wn> ChrisCoolie: What I am saying is if you want to ask a question in german about kubuntu if you ask it in #kanotix the answer will most likely be the same
<zorglu1> DaSkreech: it would help you to get help, if you tried to explain clearly what you want/do/have etc...
<DaSkreech> I have a script that mounts my partitions
<DaSkreech> I ran it today and it threw that error
<ChrisCoolie> debian makes it possible either to use stable or the stages until messed up
<DaSkreech> I'm going to reboot soon and see if the drive got detached somehow
<ChrisCoolie> so, the final question is: which debian based comes mostly to the middle?
<DaSkreech> Etch?
<ChrisCoolie> my hardware is not so actual, but stable ;)
<h3sp4wn> kubuntu is stable but the system feels less responsive than with sid or etch
<DaSkreech> I guess you can tune down somestuff
<DaSkreech> Like having katapult on by default
<ChrisCoolie> My newest Etch DVD is from december 2005. either i load and burn the newest (as i did a few days ago ;) )
<ChrisCoolie> ... or i use the elder and make a bigger update
<h3sp4wn> sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude dist-upgrade (what is wrong with that or is there a change of xorg version or something inbetween)
<ChrisCoolie> in etch you login root
<macconline> hi....
<macconline> i have a problem
<h3sp4wn> I have been using sudo for ages (before I used ubuntu) so I just enable it on debian
<macconline> con el process Xorg... after of ps aux... see this:
<ChrisCoolie> but the big etch' update messes up if i don't be care
<Armagguedes> hello
<macconline> line of process: /usr/bin/X -br -nolisten tcp :0 vt7 -auth /var/run/xauth/A:0-SSmzCJ
<Armagguedes> i just updated my dapper (i had 4 updates), and now my system keeps hanging
<ChrisCoolie> apt hat Superkuh-Krfte ;)
<h3sp4wn> ChrisCoolie: I can imagine
<macconline> this using 28.4% of memory
<macconline> help me
<Armagguedes> i was thinking of reformating, considering my system comes from a Flight Dapper
<ChrisCoolie> now i go to the neighbours - cu
<ChrisCoolie> where german speaking
<ChrisCoolie> bye
<marty_> some antivir for kubuntu?
<marty_> witch is the best?
<gatekeeper> mcrandello: have you tried going into #ubuntu-xgl (just a thought) ?
<mcrandello> Armagguedes: you don't have a laptop with a radeon 200m do you?
<mcrandello> gatekeeper: I'm in there right now :)
<gatekeeper> mcrandello: cool :-)
<h3sp4wn> mcrandello: The latest version of fglrx provides much  better support for your card if you are having problems
<mcrandello> h3sp4wn: yes Im using 8.26.18 atm and it freezes a lot less
<Armagguedes> man my laptop (acer) is making a lot of strange noises (lots of clicking). They seem to come from the CPU area. Any ideas what those might be?
<mcrandello> Armagguedes' problem sounded familiar though :)
<Armagguedes> ati m11/9700
<Armagguedes> it only started AFTER updating
<mcrandello> yeah I reformatted and after updating started having a lot more frequent freezes
<zorglu1> Armagguedes: my guess is it is from your cpu fan
<mcrandello> now I'm using 8.26.18 and dapper beta and I've been very careful NOT to update anything related to the kernel, the USB system or anything low level
<mcrandello> and it seems to have kept if from returning
<Armagguedes> the busted updates were GnuPG and a *lib, i dont remember which (but there were 3 of these, same category/file, but different types)
<mcrandello> the one thing on my wishlist (other than for the radeon drivers to be better) is a rollback feature in adept
<DaSkreech> macconline: Hello?
<mcrandello> of course I heard ATI is about to come out with some workstation cards soon so maybe the drivers will start getting better
<macconline> DaSkreech: ??
<macconline> you see my problem?
<DaSkreech> macconline: Whats the problem?
<macconline> the process Xorg use much memory
<slow-motion> n8
<macconline> of 3% RAM --->>> 70% in four hours
<macconline> root      5174  1.0 28.4 226208 220992 tty7    RLs+ 15:16   1:25 /usr/bin/X -br -nolisten tcp :0 vt7 -auth /var/run/xauth/A:0-SSmzCJ
<DaSkreech> Alt+Ctrl+BkSpc?
<macconline> this is a line of ps aux, you see 28.4 % ram
<macconline> DaSkreech: yes, but again
<afm\colossus> macconline: unless you don't grasp linux virtual memory allocation, please, don't try fiddling around with it ;)
<DaSkreech> macconline: How much RAMdo you have?
<flosch> hi all
<macconline> 768,
<flosch> little questions ... how can i refresh the apt-package system and how can i configure the sources apt should use?
<ubuntu_> hi
<gatekeeper> flosch: apt-update
<flosch> a KDE GUI?
<jpatrick> flosch: Adept
<DaSkreech> !sources > flosch
<DaSkreech> ubuntu: Hello
<flosch> jpatrick: Mhm ... Can't find any option to configure the sources in Adept... :-(
<gatekeeper> flosch: have a look at http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#How_to_add_extra_repositories
<DaSkreech> flosch: Open Adept -> Adept Menu -> Manager Repositories
<DaSkreech> Manage :(
<macconline> DaSkreech: i do not that are
<DaSkreech> macconline: sorry?
<macconline> my english is bad....
<flosch> DaSkreech: there is no option like this one
<macconline> how solutins this problem?
<flosch> Da
<flosch> -Da
<DaSkreech> flosch: You know the menu adept at the top left of the application?
<DaSkreech> macconline: I'm not sure have you done any modifications to the X setup?
<DaSkreech> macconline: Have you changed Xorg's configuration ?
<flosch> DaSkreech: yeah.. there's no entry like "Manage Repositories" or something like that
<macconline> only is that i have monitor + tv...
<ubuntu_> Oh yeah, my Kubuntu install's broke.   I just loaded it of a 6.06LTS ISO.  It was working fine, I installed some fairly standard packages, did a dist-upgrade, and now it's broke.  The bootsplash comes up, and it says it's loadinf CUPS and stuff like that, then it finishes and you get to the part where KDM should should up, and it's just a blank black screen with a gray cursor in the top left corner, not even a shell prompt.
<DaSkreech> flosch: What do you have there?
<flosch> DaSkreech: only "Close" ... to close the app ... nothing else
<flosch> DaSkreech: just installed a fresh kubuntu ..
<flosch> DaSkreech: so this is my first kubuntu boot
<DaSkreech> flosch: 5.10 or 6.06?
<flosch> 6.06
<macconline> DaSkreech: only nvidia out and monitor...
<flosch> DaSkreech: Adept 2.0 Destroyer
<macconline> but before that this.... equal
<Garnol> Can someone answer a noob questions in a privat chat ?? (who?)
<DaSkreech> macconline: I'm not sure what the problem is. I've not played around with Dual monitors so I don't ven know if that is normal :(
<DaSkreech> Garnol: Just ask
<gatekeeper> garnol just ask
<DaSkreech> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Lynoure> Garnol: asking on the channel is usually most efficient. No one will laugh at you.
<DaSkreech> flosch: What do you have under the edit menu?
<ubuntu_> Oh yeah, my Kubuntu install's broke.   I just loaded it of a 6.06LTS ISO.  It was working fine, I installed some fairly standard packages, did a dist-upgrade, and now it's broke.  The bootsplash comes up, and it says it's loadinf CUPS and stuff like that, then it finishes and you get to the part where KDM should should up, and it's just a blank black screen with a gray cursor in the top left corner, not even a shell prompt.
* DaSkreech laughs at Lynoure
<flosch> DaSkreech: Undo and Redo
* Lynoure just smiles at DaSkreech 
<DaSkreech> flosch: Ok How about Under View?
<flosch> DaSkreech: Show changes
<DaSkreech> And just that?
<flosch> ya
<flosch> DaSkreech: (translated from german into english, .. my adept is in german language)
<ubuntu_> !broken
<ubotu> I know nothing about broken
<ubuntu_> !noboot
<ubotu> I know nothing about noboot
<ubuntu_> !boot
<ubotu> Boot options: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BootOptions To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a bootfloppy: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SmartBootManagerHowto
<DaSkreech> !fish
<ubotu> I know nothing about fish
<DaSkreech> !fishing
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots
<gatekeeper> ubuntu_: are you happy to reinstall ? why did you do a dist-upgrade?
#kubuntu 2006-07-02
<DaSkreech> macconline: You can ask again in about 10 minutes to see if someone has a answer. I'm not sure
<DaSkreech> flosch: You have a very strange install :)
<flosch> DaSkreech: :-/
<DaSkreech> flosch: I don't even have ashow changes under View
<ubuntu_> gatekeeper: would rather not reinstall.  I guess I can, but I'd like to know this won't happen again.  I did dist-upgrade so everything would be up to date.
<flosch> DaSkreech: mhm ... strange
<DaSkreech> VEry
<flosch> DaSkreech: maybe a special german version? :] 
* DaSkreech nods. Maybe Adept Went out to watch World Cup perhaps?
<ubuntu_> gatekeeper: I'd like to be able to figure out what went wrong at least, if I can't fix it.
<macconline> DaSkreech: very thanks....
<zorglu1> how are things tonite ? :)
<DaSkreech> macconline: Sure
<jaro> quick question
<DaSkreech> jaro: Why?
<jaro> does anyone know a good DVB-T Program ??
<DaSkreech> Mine was quicker :)
<zorglu1> jaro: dvb-t = ?
<jaro> hehe
<ubuntu_> gatekeeper: I booted the liveCD again (hence the IRC handle), so I could pull any error logfiles that might shed some light on the problem.
<flosch> what are backports exactly?
<jaro> digital TV
<jaro> other than kaffeine, kdetv, and klear
<zorglu1> jaro: cant help. i dont even know what is digital tv :)
<DaSkreech> flosch: There are some programs/fixes that will come up in 6.10 that can be installed in 6.06 These are 'backports" since they should be in the forward looking edition
<flosch> Ah ok :)
<flosch> thx
<jaro> ehm... digital TV is when You receive TV with a usual Antenna
<zorglu1> ah ok
<gatekeeper> ubuntu_: probable need to establish which pacakages are broken then either reinstall them or remove them
<zorglu1> i called that tv :)
<jaro> well it used to be either satelite or cabel
<jaro> cable
<zorglu1> jaro: well most video program can read it
<DaSkreech> flosch: Some >might< break programs that you have installed after the installation of Kubuntu but they should work fine with everything that is installed by default and won't break your system
<zorglu1> jaro: mythtv is very fancy to do it
<flosch> DaSkreech: okay
<jaro> hm yea, but hard to install
<omgwtflolbbq> does anyone know how to turn military time off of the clock o_o
<jaro> any other software ?
<zorglu1> jaro: you try to list all video programm or something ? :)
<gatekeeper> ubuntu_: going to have to shoot off sorry could not be more help, may be one of the others might be able to better help you. I have only ever used dist-upgrade when moving from say breezy to dapper.
<jaro> yeah
<jaro> i need to try something else
<zorglu1> jaro: well goodle will help you :)
<zorglu1> google even
<jaro> no it didnt
<DaSkreech> jaro: have you tried to apt-get myth-tv?
<jaro> maybe you can tell me what string to search for
<fazex> Can anyone provide anothe location? Failed to fetch http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt/dists/dapper/main/binary-amd64/Packages.gz  404 Not Found
<jaro> hm ,i might try again
<jaro> do i need extra repositories for myth ??
<ubuntu_> is there an apt command for finding broken packages?
<DaSkreech> jaro: Do you have Multiverse?
<ubuntu_> is there an apt command for finding broken packages?
<nixternal> sudo apt-get install mythtv
<jaro> hm... there is Multiverse in Backports
<nixternal> !multiverse
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<jaro> cant find that packacge
<nixternal> booyah
<DaSkreech> ubuntu: Relax a little
<jaro> but finds another one refering to it
<jaro> libmyth
<Jiv0c>   ERROR: You appear to be running an X server; please exit X before installing.  For further details, please see the section INSTALLING
<Jiv0c>          THE NVIDIA DRIVER in the README available on the Linux driver download page at www.nvidia.com.
<Jiv0c> Any one know how to stop X server?
<DaSkreech> Jiv0c: /etc/init.d/kdm stop
<ubuntu_> ctrl+alt+backspace, no?
<nixternal> DaSkreech: i so braindumped on that one
<nixternal> that doesn't stop x..just sends you to a terminal
<nixternal> DaSkreech displayed the correct way to stop x
<Jiv0c> Will i help?
<Jiv0c> Will it help
<Jiv0c> ?
<nixternal> Jiv0c:
<nixternal> oops
<nixternal> Jiv0c: you need to ctrl+alt+backspace    to get to a terminal..if it goes to a blank screen..just press enter..and then log in if needed..once you are out of KDE and in the terminal..type    sudo /etc/init.d/kdm stop
<nixternal> that will give you a blank screen..just press enter and boom..no more x..and you can install the nvidia drivers...which are in the repositories ;)
<Jiv0c> Ooh
<Jiv0c> Oke
<ubuntu_> so, how do I find broken packages?
<Jiv0c> I will try
<ubuntu_> anyone?
<nixternal> ubuntu adept?
<ubuntu_> nixternal: I don't exactly have a gui available to me atm
<nixternal> ahh..ok
<nixternal> if you do     sudo apt-get install -f
<nixternal> it should list the broken packages
<ubuntu_> nixternal: thx
<Jiv0c> No shuch command
<Jiv0c> sudo /ect/init.d/kdm stop
<nixternal> sudo /etc/init.d/kdm stop
<nixternal> not ect...etc
<nixternal> etc
<ubuntu_> nixternal: It says 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded, doesn't say anything about broken.  Does that mean I don't have any broken pcakages?
<Jiv0c> Lel
<nixternal> looks like you don't have any broken packages then
<Jiv0c> cntl+alt+F1 insteed of ctrl+alt+backspace?
<nixternal> that works Jiv0c
<steveire> Do you guys use KDevelop at all?
<ubuntu_> nixternal: well that theory's blown then.  I can't get a login prompt, text or graphical
<nixternal> whats up steveire
<FluxLover> Anyone use a file manager other than Konqueror?
<steveire> It seems to be just about as useful as Kate and no more
<nixternal> lol
<steveire> not much nixternal
<nixternal> there are a lot of additional packages to install with kdevelop though
<nixternal> if you just do sudo apt-get install kdevelop then sure you aren't going to get much...there are a lot of extra packages that give you a little bit more
<nixternal> ubuntu_ just because you can't get a login prompt doesn't mean that there is a broken package..means there is something corrupted though
<ubuntu_> steveire: does KDevelop let you compile and run in the program like M$ Visual Studio?
<nixternal> what exactly is your issue?
<nixternal> yes ubuntu_
<grxmrx> hello
<nixternal> hello grxmrx
<steveire> Not much of an issue really, but I've always used notepad or kedit for programming, and I wanted to see what an IDE is. Maybe I stil don't know what it is... I've never used M$ vis stu.
<nixternal> ubuntu_ what exactly is the issue you are having, and what brought you to the "broken package" conclusion?  are you having an x-windows issue?   can you log in via console?  have you tried to boot a safe kernel?
<ubuntu_> nixternal: I install Kubuntu Dapper LTS on this system, then installed stuff I usually use.  Now it goes all the way through the bootup sequence, and then goes to a blank screen with a cursor in the corner.
<nixternal> you xserver got borked
<nixternal> reboot, press escape at the grub window
<jerry> No loafing!
<nixternal> boot to the safe kernel configuration
<grxmrx> I have upgraded kubuntu from breezy to dapper recently and after that my printer is not detected as printer in kubuntu, it is detected as usb device but I cannot add printer since this option is not available in the wizard window
<nixternal> then do
<nixternal> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<ubuntu_> nixternal: someone on here suggested it.  I'm booted on the system with the liveCD, so I chrooted to the HD and ran the apt-get install -f, in the hopes that I could shed some light one the subject
<nixternal> my god i am keyfumbleing
<grxmrx> and the question is, is it possible to get printer to work again or I have to install previous relase of kubuntu (plain install)?
<steveire> If you were going to code some javascript, what would you use to do it? Just a text editor?
<nixternal> steveire: yes
<ubuntu_> nixternal: no console login, don't know about the safe kernel thing, never ehard of it
<nixternal> ubuntu_ is Kubuntu installed directly on your hard drive, or are you having issues with LiveCD?
<ubuntu_> nixternal: directly on hard drive, I booted to the liveCD to investigate and ask IRC
<nixternal> ok..good
<nixternal> ubuntu_ when you boot up your computer, after the bios post is complete, you get another window that comes up, it is the Grub boot window and has a rather quick 2 or 3 second countdown
<steveire> What would you use an IDE for? If you were going to make a GUI app or something?
<nixternal> when you see that screen ubuntu_ press escape...that will get you into the grub menu
<ubuntu_> nixternal: yeah I saw that
<nixternal> select a safe boot option...and then do the     sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<nixternal> just follow through, making sure you select the correct video card driver
<ubuntu_> so it might still be an x problem? usually x problems just drop me to console
<nixternal> it is an x problem..and sometimes they do..and alot of times they don't
<nixternal> steveire: ya, if im messing with gui stuff i use it
<nixternal> but then again, i really only mess around with python right now, as my c++ is rather limited ;)
<Jiv0c> I get only a screen with Kubuntu on it and i cant do any thing :s
<nixternal> Jiv0c: did that work for you?
<steveire> Yeah, I use python too, with a text editor
<nixternal> Jiv0c: have you tried the how-to for the nvidia drivers in the forums or the wiki?
<ubuntu_> nixternal: thx, rebooting now...
<Jiv0c> The how to of nvidia is f*ckng hard
<DaSkreech> I'm back :-)
<nixternal> gl ubuntu_
<Jiv0c> Did'n find an wiki
<nixternal> haha DaSkreech
<nixternal> you get my msg?
<nixternal> i was like...omg he dissed me ;)
<Hawkwind> Jiv0c: What's so hard about the Nvidia how-to ?
<nixternal> Jiv0c: give me one sec..and i will have it for you
<nixternal> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your monitor, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<jaro> Hmmm can somebody help???
<nixternal> there you go
<Hawkwind> Jiv0c: You simply install a couple of things, run a command, restart X and you're done
<nixternal> i knew it was around here somehwere
<jaro> I have an additional monitor plugged in laptop
<jaro> whichi am using
<jaro> but I cant switch back to the usual LCD
<jaro> ??
<nixternal> yes jaro
<DaSkreech> Yea hI was acroos the room rescuing a system :)
<nixternal> jaro: you have to use the fn key to get back your main screen
<jaro> that key doesnt work
<jaro> I have keytouch installed
<nixternal> usually the 'fn key' plus a key with a monitor picture on it
<jaro> i know, but it wont work
<DaSkreech> nixternal: Normally F5 I think
<nixternal> i would look at my laptop but is covered with ubuntu packaging guide, and other crud
<jaro> some of the other keys work.. like Volume Up Down
<jaro> but not all
<nixternal> yes it is f5 ;)
<jaro> iknow
<nixternal> jaro, then you have to boot up in safe mode and redo your xorg.conf
<jaro> and what do you meanby redo ??
<nixternal> need to remove the 2nd monitor information..which just might be easier to do the sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<jaro> there is no second Monitor information
<jaro> because the system used the monitor immediately after reboot
<nixternal> that 2nd monitor information has to be removed..as xorg.conf has that external monitor listed as your main monitor
<jaro> it only had to be plugged in
<nixternal> but now, you can't get the lcd on the lappy working correct?
<jaro> the main monitor isnt even configured anyway, because while configuring it crashes the system
<nixternal> and using the fn+f5 doesn't work either
<nixternal> ahhhh
<nixternal> ok..im confused now
<jaro> well it doesnt crash
<jaro> but
<jaro> the screen goes black
<jaro> and i cant do anything anymore until another reboot
<jaro> or better, i cant see what i am doing
<nixternal> oh ya..the good ol' xserver crash w/o warning
<DaSkreech> What happens when you jump back to a terminal
<jaro> the screen goesblac
<jaro> black
<nixternal> jaro...when the screen goes black..press ctrl+alt+f1
<jaro> it only works with the additional Monitor
<lanny> hi, is this the right place to ask about synchronizing my sep900 with kontact or other kde programs (or just backuping it with multisync)?
<nixternal> press enter..and boom you will have login
<DaSkreech> jaro: can you press Alt+Ctrl+F1 at that point?
<nixternal> but no x
<nixternal> as your xorg.conf is fubarred
<jaro> when the screen goes black once, it will stay black whatever i do until reboot
<DaSkreech> jaro: Do you have another computer?
<jaro> the Ctr+F1 works fine with the other Moniitor
<jaro> no
<nixternal> DaSkreech: does the fact he is running keytouch though hamper that key combo?
<jaro> i use laptop
<Jiv0c> I have no Synaptic Package Manager on my Kubuntu
<nixternal> Jiv0c:
<nixternal> arg
<nixternal> Jiv0c: sudo apt-get install synaptic
<Jiv0c> :d A'm ned you know ;)
<nixternal> kubuntu uses adept
<Jiv0c> NEd = new
<nixternal> lol
<nixternal> i keep pressing enter instead of tab to autocomplete..that was what the arg was for
<nixternal> sorry
<nixternal> hehe
<DaSkreech> Jiv0c: Use Adept
<nixternal> so it just puts your name up there
<nixternal> Jiv0c:
<jaro> when I try to let reconifgure detect monitor automatically, the screen will turn black
<nixternal> ahhhhhh omg
<DaSkreech> lol
<nixternal> i did it again...i am having a keyfumbeling issue tonight
<DaSkreech> You need some tea :)
<nixternal> why???
<nixternal> you know what..i just might
<lanny> probably not :-)
<h3sp4wn> How is the best way to disable the update manager and remove adept ?
<nixternal> i have been doing  new user netowrk client for most of the day
<DaSkreech> apt-get remove adept?
<h3sp4wn> (preferably keeping kubuntu-desktop)
<jaro> any hints ??
<nixternal> that isn't good jaro
<jaro> i wonder why noone else has this problem
<jaro> i cant find anything in goolge
<nixternal> so when you get to the point of the screen setup using "advanced" it just goes blank
<nixternal> what laptop is it?
<DaSkreech> jaro: have you tried #laptop?
<DaSkreech> !laptop
<ubotu> Laptop support information can be found on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportMachinesLaptops - http://www.linux-laptop.net/ - http://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam - http://tuxmobil.org
<jaro> Acer Aspire 1350
<nixternal> it is #ubuntu-laptop
<nixternal> and i will be the one helping ;)
<jaro> ?
<nixternal> lol
<nixternal> what model laptop jaro?
<jaro> model ?
<jaro> 1350 ?
<nixternal> make and model of your laptop
<jaro> where can i find that ?
<nixternal> 1350..a in toshiba satellite 1350?
<abattoir> nixternal:  [04:19:03]  <jaro> Acer Aspire 1350
<nixternal> who makes your laptop, and what is the model number on the sticker
<abattoir> :P
<nixternal> ahhhh
<nixternal> thanks abattoir
<jaro> ;-)
<Cholito> !amarok
<ubotu> amarok is an audio player for Linux with an intuitive interface. The latest version is 1.4, and packages are available for Ubuntu at: http://kubuntu.org/announcements/amarok-1.4.php
<Cholito> I have amarok installed but I get no sound (XMMS works OK)
<Cholito> i just jumps to the next file without playing anything
<nixternal> what a coincidence...that laptop has been tested with Ubuntu and works...now im trying to connect to the page and it is 404
<nixternal> arg
<abattoir> Cholito: do you also have a sound engine installed?
<Cholito> abattoir: amarok-xine? yes
<abattoir> Cholito: you might also have to install extra codecs to play MP3s
* DaSkreech imagines nixternal reading docvs while pouring tea while typing with one hand aon a ubuntu parphenila covered computer
<jaro> hm yea i have read that it works with ubuntu
<DaSkreech> !mp3  > Cholito
<abattoir> Cholito: i think libxine-extracodecs.....
<Cholito> abattoir: xmms plays mp3's, so amarok should work isn't it?
<DaSkreech> Cholito: No XMMS has MP3 codecs built in
<Cholito> ohhh
<Cholito> amarok should have it also ;)
<nixternal> DaSkreech: you have that 110% correct
<nixternal> ubuntu docs everywhere
<jaro> im helpless.. so far
<Cholito> give me 15 secs
<jaro> about that problem
<nixternal> paraphenelia growing
<jaro> I thought maybe if I knew the Monitor -Model, then I could configure properly..but I cant find any
<nixternal> im tyring to get to this page jaro about that exact lappy and ubuntu
<Cholito> abattoir: that was the one man!
<nixternal> but it is dead
<Cholito> abattoir: thanks dude ;)
<abattoir> Cholito: no problem :)
<jaro> thanks :-)
<nixternal> jaro: when you do
<nixternal> arg
<jaro> ?
<nixternal> jaro: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<jaro> i did
<nixternal> and you get to the monitor part..it goes black?
<javb> Hi, does anyone has a guide o know how to install Intel Graphics 915GM/910GML that comes integrated with DeLL B130 ? (of course, Kubuntu 6.06)
<jaro> only when I try to autodetect it
<nixternal> do expert through that portion, and just click yes for defaults
<jaro> ok
<nixternal> lappy monitors don't always work well with autodetect i have noticed
<jaro> and what values should I input ?
<nixternal> i will be afk for a few moments...as i will return shortly
<nixternal> leave them default jaro
<jaro> hm ok
<nixternal> we can worry about monitor settings once we are back in kde, and can do it via system settings
<nixternal> brb
<jaro> but i think there is no default for monitor settings in expert
<andrisp> hello all... how can i make my own menus in kde's panel ? I know there was an applet in earlier kde versions, but know i can't find it..
<abattoir> andrisp: kmenuedit
<andrisp> abattoir: no, i don't want to customize kde menu, but make my own
<jaro> hm, there is a proble
<jaro> m
<jaro> when I run reconfigure now, it will use the plug-in-monitor instead of the lcd
<jaro> so, when i restart without the other monitor, the ldc wont work anymore
<abattoir> andrisp: cant you delete all the entries and make your own? :P
<abattoir> andrisp: or am i not getting what you mean?
<andrisp> abattoir: yes :)
<abattoir> andrisp: for the former or the latter? ;)
<andrisp> both :)
<andrisp> but
<roadrunner> hey, I have a Samsung Syncmaster 730b Flat Panel, and I couldn't find the real drivers for it. The generic ones that were loaded only allow it to display 1024x768, while the native resolution should be 1280x768. Is there any generic driver that will allow me to use the higher resolutions?
<nixternal> jaro, you need to get you fn+f5 key setup working so you can get that issue solved
<omeow> I have 2 Syncmaster 930BFs :)
<nixternal> as you will continue to have this same issue until you can use the fn+f5 key correctly
<roadrunner> Really? How do you get them to display correctly?
<omeow> There are no drivers for it, the only thing you need to know is the horizontal and vertical refresh rates I think.
<nixternal> i have 4 955DF's
<nixternal> lol
<nixternal> syncmaster love
<andrisp> i want a button named Internet next to kde menu button and when i click it a little menu opens up with Konqueror, Koversation and other related things listed.
<nixternal> NOT on 1 computer btw
<jaro> nixternal:  yeah i know..but how i can I solve fn+5 ?
<omeow> I do have them hooked up to the same computer with a 6600GT.
<abattoir> nixternal, jaro: i have an acer aspire... and all the fn keys work...
<nixternal> it should just work...as fn keys are hardware controlled
<jaro> hm
<jaro> maybe you can help
<abattoir> jaro: you can specify the keyboard model in kcontrol
<omeow> Anyway roadrunner, you can find the manual for your monitor on the samsung site and it has a PDF with the technical specs. The rates should be listed there.
<jaro> how did you get them to work ?
<jaro> what is the keyboard model ??
<DaSkreech> Ok I'm going to reboot
<nixternal> i have 5 lappys all different brands, makes and models...and all the keys work for me
<DaSkreech> Hopefully the computer will come back up
<roadrunner> omeow: how would that help me with the resolution though? How would I go about configuring the default drivers to let me use higher resolutions?
<abattoir> kcontrol->Region and Acces._>Keyboard Layout
<abattoir> jaro choose the TM800
<jaro> ok wait
<abattoir> andrisp: oh like that? hmmm
<nixternal> but abattoir that would only make them work while in kde...mine work outside of kde..outside of Kubuntu even booting
<omeow> roadrunner: I'm not quite sure about technical details. But I think the x-server calculates the maximum resolution that your monitor can display via the refresh rates.
<omeow> And you can of course add them to your xorg.conf file.
<jaro> i have got no TM800 to chose from
<abattoir> nixternal: hmmm... i havent tested the others, but the Fn+< and Fn+> keys work even while booting(brightness)
<roadrunner> Um... Im a linux noob, I wouldn't know how to add me
<nixternal> same with me abattoir
<omeow> (xorg configuration is one of the most annoying things, in my opinion)
<nixternal> thats why i don't understand why they don't work for him..as the fn keys are hardwired keys
<omeow> uhm, let me digg up a command that does the reconfiguring.
<roadrunner> omeow: However, I do know that resolution isn't determined by the refresh rate. I will check the manuals, but how would I configure it to allow 1280x1024?
<roadrunner> sweet thanks
<nixternal> all that key does is apply power, and remove power.../voltage /amperage /watts
<jaro> well I had to use keytouch anyway to get acces to any such extrakeys
<cyberquiet> hi
<nixternal> see..with my laptops and the 'fn+f5' combination...i can switch between laptop screen, external monitor, or have them both at the same time
<jaro> oh, you mean Acer Travel Mate 800
<jaro> i can chose that
<omeow> roadrunner: try sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<nixternal> hi cyberquiet
<abattoir> jaro: i too have an aspire, but that option works :)
<nixternal> im thinking about getting an aspire, as tiger direct has one at the store in chicago for $250...15" screen at that
<omeow> It gives you a text wizard that helps you configure your xorg server. (you can enter the refresh rates and select the resolutions you want)
<jaro> what is xkb option ?
<cyberquiet> today is my first day with kubuntu
<jaro> ok now i have chosen the Tm800 model
<nixternal> congratulations cyberquiet
<abattoir> i got it because it was the only Turion model available at that time :)
<cyberquiet> didn't go straight as I hoped anyway
<nixternal> cyberquiet: we just ask that you be patient with Kubuntu and give it the chance it so desires and deserves
<abattoir> apart from the ferrari, of course
<omeow> And you were right about the refresh rates not depending on resolution. I was thinking about something else. Each resolution can be added in /etc/X11/xorg.conf. But I believe if you finish that wizard I just gave you the command for, you should be good to go.
<nixternal> it is easy to become adgetated with Kubuntu, or any Linux distrobution at hand, however, if you stick with it, and keep learning, I guarantee you will never look back!!!
<cyberquiet> I had to fix a problem with automounting of cdroms/dvd and with the ppp configuration
<cyberquiet> and sometimes I get some weird errors on boot
<roadrunner> omeow: after I do that, then what should I type?
<omeow> you finished the wizard?
<jaro> hey, what happens know after chosing that Keyboard Model ??
<abattoir> jaro: can you incs./decs. brightness of the screen?
<jaro> no
<DaSkreech> It didn't work
<jaro> only volume
<abattoir> Fn+Left/Right arrow
<abattoir> jaro: that's strange
<jaro> only Up+Down
<dueyfinster> Hello all. I just bought a new computer and I am wondering, if like Windows you can "roam" accounts with Kubuntu? I have used Ubuntu/Kubuntu going on a year and a half and I am competent at Linux, how would this be done?
<DaSkreech> dueyfinster: Tell me more about this roaming
<abattoir> jaro: and Fn+F5 still doesnt work?
<jaro> yes
<abattoir> jaro: how about the other combinations? touchpad on/off;mute/unmute?
<dueyfinster> DaSkreech: What do you want to know?
<jaro> mute works
<abattoir> jaro: screen backlight on/off?
<DaSkreech> dueyfinster: Whats' Roaming?
<jaro> touchpad on off too
<jaro> fn+F6 doesnt work either
<nixternal> dueyfinster: are you talking roaming profiles on an active directory domain?
<nixternal> or roaming as in wifi roaming?
<jaro> the Num works..
<dueyfinster> DaSkreech: Yes. I do that in work and I can get my desktop settings just the way I like, and then use samba's for filesharing.
* DaSkreech blinks
<jaro> even locking session works
* dueyfinster wonders why DaSkreech blinks
<DaSkreech> Whats Roaming?
<nixternal> dueyfinster: so you are referring to the ad roaming then
<DaSkreech> Look at what nixternal asked you
<abattoir> jaro: its funny how some keys work and others dont
<nixternal> so you can share all your desktop settings and what not?
<jaro> hm yea
<jaro> thats why im confused
<nixternal> like wallpapers, icons, start menu and what not
<dueyfinster> DaSkreech: settings, like desktop background, menu's etc etc.
* nixternal walks away cuz im not seen i guess
<jaro> there should be a plugin for keytouch concerning Fn-Keys.. but there is none on the Homepage of keytouch
<abattoir> jaro: do the respectice function keys work independently?
<dueyfinster> nixternal: I don't know
<DaSkreech> dueyfinster: Yes you can. AD is essentailly a LDAP Server with pre built directories and a GUI management interface
<abattoir> *respective
<jaro> abattoir:  wich ones ?
<dueyfinster> DaSkreech: Cool so I just get ldap and its gui from repo's?
<abattoir> the ones whose combinations w/ Fn dont work, eg. F5, F6
<roadrunner> omeow: hey, sorry, I got caught up in that wizard, lol
<DaSkreech> Umm You can get LDAP :) I've never tried for a GUI
<jaro> i dont know if they work independently.. but i guess they should
<roadrunner> omeow: but I am done now, and I configured everything to the specs, and set up the resolution, but It still isn't right in display settings
<omeow> Ok. After you finished it, you need to log out, and restart the x-server.
<nixternal> dueyfinster: you can go that route, or you can use NFS and create auto.home files in /etc directory that will map to a server directory for you to keep all that info
<roadrunner> Oh
<roadrunner> just restart it, and then it should work?
<omeow> You can do this by just logging out, and there should be a button in the KDM login screen that says menu, it has an option for restarting the server.
<nixternal> as a matter of fact..there used to be a page on the wiki that showed how to go about doing that
<omeow> Yeah, should do. (hopefully) :)
<roadrunner> ok, yeah, thanks for the help
<dueyfinster> nixternal: Is it hard to do?
<nixternal> it isn't that it is hard, but it can be confusing
<nixternal> and i even scared myself one time doing it as my system wouldn't boot cuz the server was wrong in the config..so it acted like i had no home directory
<dueyfinster> nixternal: I understand, so I should check the wiki?
<nixternal> im trying to find a link..but yes search for NFS and you will find out what im talking about
<dueyfinster> nixternal: and be careful obv.
<nixternal> oh ya
<nixternal> you need to setup a NFS server somewhere..and then setup the client on all the machines you want using the roaming profiles
<nixternal> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo
<roadrunner> omeow: hey, it didn't work
<jaro> what now ?
<nixternal> read through that first b4 doing it
<omeow> roadrunner: What do you see?
<roadrunner> omeow: is there something I could have possibly done wrong? I went through that wizard just like you said, but 1280x1024 still doesnt show up when I go into the graphic settings
<dueyfinster> nixternal: Thanks! Much appreiciated
<nixternal> no problem dueyfinster...good luck with it
<DaSkreech> !nfs
<ubotu> nfs is the network file system. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NFSClientHowTo and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NFSServerHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<nixternal> and if it breaks..it's not my fault
<nixternal> DaSkreech: a little late ;)
<roadrunner> omeow: what do you mean? Am I not changing the resolution in the right place or something? I am doing it in System Setting>Display
<DaSkreech> How about those? :)
<nixternal> i forgot about that stinkin' bot sometimes
<omeow> That's fine.
<nixternal> DaSkreech: they are the same thing, they will redirect him to the h.u.c/c
<omeow> roadrunner: I hate to point new users to the terminal, but sometimes it's the only option. Can you perform the command "xrandr" and see if the resolution you want is listed there?
<roadrunner> omeow: and the little slider bar only goes up to 1024x768 and a refresh rate of 61, when it should be 1280x1024 and a refresh rate of 75
<roadrunner> Hey, I like the terminal. Good learning experience =D
<roadrunner> I have been messing with the terminal for about 3 days straight. I had some major problems the other day with Adept flipping out on me
<omeow> adept is shitty
<roadrunner> Im discovering that =D
<nixternal> !language please
<ubotu> I know nothing about language please
<nixternal> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your langage and keep this channel family friendly.
<roadrunner> For some reason a bunch of packages came back "Broken" and then even after I killed all adept processes, I still couldn't run certain programs because it said the process was in use or something
<RawSewage> that message needs editing
<omeow> lol waht??
<roadrunner> it was really flipping out on me ^_^
<Hawkwind> Hah, the links for NFS that ubotu gives both go to the same page actually.  Someone should remove one of them
<DaSkreech> roadrunner: try sudo dpkg --configure -a
<DaSkreech> That should fix it
<omeow> Are you really pointing your bot to me for using the word shitty? I don't know how else to describe it. =P
<roadrunner> well, apprently it thought Adept or apt-get were always being used or something
<h3sp4wn> omeow: Use aptitude or smart
<roadrunner> but anywas, no, my resolution was not listed under xrandr
<roadrunner> Im guessing I did somethign wrong in that wizard then?
<RawSewage> it says "Please watch your langage"
<jaro> can anyone still help with that Fn#Key Problem ??
<RawSewage> should be language
<roadrunner> DaSkreech: what would that do?
<DaSkreech> Fix the problem
<roadrunner> DaSkreech: how would that fix my problem? I don't remember why, but I know I have ran that before... what does it do exactly?
<DaSkreech> It finishes the configuration that dpkg was runing before and then releases the lock
<jake> any kde pros in here?
<DaSkreech> If the package manager breaks for some reason (Or the lights go off etc) that picks up where it left off
<DaSkreech> Unless you were doing a dist-upgrade across a major upgrade
<DaSkreech> then you would need apt-get -f install
<roadrunner> wait, you are talking about my previous Adept problems aren't you?
<DaSkreech> jake: I haven't gotten paid yet :(
<roadrunner> Im having display trouble now... and omeow was helping me with that =D
<DaSkreech> roadrunner: yes :)
<jake> i need to figure out why my dual display works on the login screen for kde, but the second monitor is disabled when kde comes up
<roadrunner> omeow: my resolution isn't listed... what should I do now? Re-run that wizard again?
<jake> does kde have its own specific settings for dual display i need to check out?
<DaSkreech> I know so I wasn't interfering with that :) Just letting you know how to fix stuff if adept flips again
<omeow> roadrunner: can you paste /etc/X11/xorg.conf to http://pastebin.ca ?
<roadrunner> sure, just a minue
<jaro> Fn+F5 still wont wokr
<jake> DaSkreech, any idears?
<jaro> [17193502.064000]  atkbd.c: Unknown key released (translated set 2, code 0xa7 on isa0060/serio0).
<jaro> [17193502.064000]  atkbd.c: Use 'setkeycodes e027 <keycode>' to make it known.
<jaro> do I have to configure something here ?
<DaSkreech> jake: Nope wanna try #kde?
<jaro> :(
<roadrunner> omeow: Ok, here you go http://pastebin.ca/76675
<omeow> *click*
<roadrunner> I think I saw the problem even... there weren't any entries in there for 1280x1024 or anything like that... but how do you go about fixing them? Can you just type them in by hand (In my case, using kate?) or do you have to use that wizard thingy
<abattoir> jaro: i get those errors too, but the keys work anyways
<jaro> hmm
<jaro> what else might work then ?
<omeow> roadrunner: You can just add the resolutions in front of what's already there.
<roadrunner> same thing with the refresh rates?
<omeow> http://pastebin.ca/76676
<omeow> That should do it.
<omeow> See what I changed?
<roadrunner> hey, real quick then, could I have you do me another huge favor? Check this out
<roadrunner> http://linux.wordpress.com/2006/06/06/tip-my-logitech-mx700-mouse-with-linux-and-firefox/
<roadrunner> that is the same mouse as I have, and it makes me mad that the thumb buttons don't work... is this config file where I add the stuff he says to add?
<omeow> I haven't configured my MX510 either. =/
<omeow> But yeah.
<roadrunner> because I use those buttons to navigate all the time, and supposedly that is supposed to fix it... would you be able to enter that in the file for me by any chance and then upload it?
<omeow> Same file. Different section of course.
<afm\colossus> evdev and xorg 7.0 take care of this automagically
<afm\colossus> everything is working ootb for me, without interaction
<afm\colossus> (i'm on gentoo, though)
<omeow> Just put it under InputDevice, it's not that hard. :)
<omeow> afm\colossus: I guess binding stuff to the mouse buttons works fine with a nice graphical UI too? =P
<roadrunner> just that one entry will fix it?
<DaSkreech> afm\colossus: Gentobuntu?
<roadrunner> because look at my output compared to his... they don't look the exact same
<roadrunner> that was why I was worried
<omeow> Yeah, that one option should do the trick I think.
<afm\colossus> omeow: theoretically, yes
<afm\colossus> xev reports unique events for each button
<afm\colossus> DaSkreech: huh?
<omeow> roadrunner: might want to add the Option "Buttons" "7" too
<jaro> .-(((((((((((((((((
<roadrunner> and then that should do it? will I need to log out and then back in or anything, or are changes in linux instant
<DaSkreech> afm\colossus: tESING YOU
<DaSkreech> Teasing even
<omeow> still need to reload the server again
<afm\colossus> roadrunner: you need to restart X11
<omeow> Hopefully that will change in the future.
<abattoir> jaro: sorry i cant help you more :(
<jaro> its a tough problem
<omeow> x configuration has been rather stupid for years, because development was rather stale.
<abattoir> jaro: because all the keys work fine for me
<roadrunner> X11 is just the GUI?
<roadrunner> See, I am A+ certified, so Im not a noob with computers and terms... just with Linux terms =D
<afm\colossus> yes
<afm\colossus> http://gnulords.org/~colo/dotfiles/desktop/etc/X11/xorg.conf - this used to be my corg.conf for X11 R6.8.2
<noiesmo> i am tring to get my laptop to tftpboot from my kubuntu system it finds the dhcp server and says loading pxelinux.0 but nothing else happens any ideas
<afm\colossus> http://gnulords.org/~colo/dotfiles/desktop/etc/X11/xinit/.Xmodmap - and this the xmodmap grammar
<afm\colossus> to make an mx510 work correctly with all 10 buttons
<ChrisCoolie> Hello again [tm Howie (a Schlager)] 
<roadrunner> dah, one last question
<roadrunner> since my refresh rates aren't listed by default... do I just change
<roadrunner> HorizSync	28-51
<roadrunner> 	VertRefresh	43-60
<abattoir> !language > abattoir
<omeow> Are those from the manual of your monitor?
<roadrunner> Horizontal is supposed to be 81, and Vertical is supposed to be 75
<roadrunner> 81 / 75 are
<roadrunner> I checked the specs
<roadrunner> the lines above were copy/pasted from my current xorg.conf file
<afm\colossus> yeah, just change them to fit your need
<DaSkreech> Yeah ubotu tell him about his langage!!
<roadrunner> It doesn't need a range? Just the exact rate?
* DaSkreech whistles
<ChrisCoolie> Q: my DSL provider doesnt 'hold the line' without any traffic from my side. which tool e.g. takes some? Kopete doesnt run all the time
<roadrunner> because they had a range in there now... I didn't know if it made a difference or not
<abattoir> DaSkreech: just checking if it had been changed :)
<omeow> I use 30-81 for horizontal and 56-75 for vertical
<roadrunner> ok, thanks
<omeow> I have a different screen though.
<omeow> You could also say Option          "HorizSync"        "UseEdidFreqs" (same for vert) and it'll autodetect the ranges I think.
<sonic_> Hi guys. Can anyont help me with my system mail. It doesn't seem to be functioning
<sonic_> mutt isn't being recognised
<sonic_> (The command)
<roadrunner> uhg... also, in that other config (Back to the mouse problem)...
<ChrisCoolie> or, which command (in the shell) helps or which file should i edit for generating traffic
<roadrunner> mine has an entry that says "Option		"Emulate3Buttons"	"true" and his doesn't... will this make a difference?
<noiesmo> i am tring to get my laptop to tftpboot from my kubuntu system it finds the dhcp server and says loading pxelinux.0 but nothing else happens any ideas
<DaSkreech> Yes it will
<DaSkreech>  It will make yours emulate three buttons and his will not
<roadrunner> What does it mean? Why would mine have to "emulate" 3 buttons? It has three buttons >_>
<omeow> Emulate 3 buttons means that clicking left and right at the same time will be the same as the middle mouse.
<afm\colossus> you better delete that line
<roadrunner> ok
<DaSkreech> roadrunner: That makes it so that if you press Button ! and Button 2 at teh same time it counts a Button 3
<roadrunner> I don't really need it anyways then if I have a middle click then, correct?
<DaSkreech> Right
<ChrisCoolie> Which file entry in /etc generates a little bit traffic?
<roadrunner> thanks for putting up with my stupidity =D
<RawSewage> There's a master list of monitors
<RawSewage> it tells you the settings
<RawSewage> I forgot the URL
<omeow> You're hardly stupid, roadrunner.
<omeow> xorg configuration is just awkward.
<ChrisCoolie> friday morning i used: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg ;)
<khaije1> strange question: is kde generally slower than gnome?
<khaije1> i've seen gnome referenced as being slightly "lighter" than kde in a few places
<DaSkreech> not much
<h3sp4wn> I think kde run's faster (at least on my hardware)
<DaSkreech> Plus you can strip out a whole slew of things inKDE if you like
<DaSkreech> Visually though gnome is lighter
<ChrisCoolie> before that, go to Text mode Ctrl+Alt+F2
<khaije1> gnome has always seems slower to me
<h3sp4wn> gnome has loads of stuff written in mono
<khaije1> DaSkreech: but i mean performance-wise like if i was working with old eqpt
<crimsun> gnome as shipped in ubuntu?
<khaije1> ya
<DaSkreech> Well Vector Linux ships with KDE I think that says a lot
<crimsun> gnome as shipped in ubuntu doesn't have dependencies on mono
<khaije1> i'm working with a volunteer computer rebuild program
<DaSkreech> gnomefreak: Still can't get KDE booted? :-)
<gnomefreak> DaSkreech: yeah its fixed im working on other crap atm
* gnomefreak is pissed 
<khaije1> all the computers are old, i wasn't really familiar with xubuntu, which is supposed to be even lighter than kde/gnome
<DaSkreech> So not /nicking to kdefreak? :)
<gnomefreak> none of the 25 cds i have will install
<DaSkreech> See shuld have gotten 36 :-)
<gnomefreak> not atm having other issues that need to be taken care of first
<khaije1> gnomefreak: are you installing fedora core 6?
<ChrisCoolie> kubuntu will survive on this harddisk, but it has too much of the 80 GB
<khaije1> ^_^
<gnomefreak> DaSkreech: 25 is highest at time i ordered
<gnomefreak> khaije1: hell no
<DaSkreech> ChrisCoolie: I would bet most of that is your /home
<gnomefreak> bbl
<DaSkreech> ok
<LiNuX_LoVeR_17> Where is a good place where you can download .deb games?
<LiNuX_LoVeR_17> ?
<BlankB> LiNuX_LoVeR_17: they are mostly in the normal repositories.
<LiNuX_LoVeR_17> ok
<lin0x> is it possible to play java games on my pc? (.jar and .jad). i have downloaded a few from a p2p network and i want to select the best of the games before i put them on my nokia.
<ChrisCoolie> hda12 is 13 GB ext3, and hda7 ist 13 GB FAT32
<DaSkreech> LiNuX_LoVeR_17: What games are you looking for?
<apol> lin0x: I don't think you can
<abattoir> lin0x: maybe through a J2ME emulator
<ChrisCoolie> both is likely as a /home.
<LiNuX_LoVeR_17> Like FPS and Strategy games like Age Of Empires
<abattoir> lin0x: i dont know if one exists though :P
<DaSkreech> Yay netsplit
<thunderbolt> LiNuX_LoVeR_17: I personally find freeciv really fun.
<thunderbolt> it's turn based, though
<LiNuX_LoVeR_17> ya
<ChrisCoolie> But Kubuntu's installer did'nt integrated hda13
<thunderbolt> for RTS, your best bet is Stratagus.
<thunderbolt> Assuming you want something running natively
<LiNuX_LoVeR_17> Well I have nexuiz
<lin0x> apol: "N-gage cool" does the job for windows. but i dont want to run that system.. i still want my hard disc and microprocessor working...
<LiNuX_LoVeR_17> and it is a good game
<DaSkreech> LiNuX_LoVeR_17: I like Globulation as well
<DaSkreech> nexuiz is FPS
<LiNuX_LoVeR_17> Ya I know
<DaSkreech> there are a bunch of good ones out now :-)
<OOD> enemy territory and tremulous are great fps's as well definitely worth checking out
<DaSkreech> LiNuX_LoVeR_17: You may want to hang out on happypenguin.org :)
<LiNuX_LoVeR_17> ok
<LiNuX_LoVeR_17> I also want a Guitar tuner
<omeow> I really love OpenMortal, TappyTux and TuxFighter.
<LiNuX_LoVeR_17> On linux but I can't seem to find one in .deb format
<omeow> Those are my favorites!
<DaSkreech> Whats' TappyTux?
* DaSkreech guesses as to what OpenMortal is
<omeow> http://happypenguin.org/show?TappyTux
<omeow> http://happypenguin.org/show?TuxFighter
<omeow> http://happypenguin.org/show?OpenMortal
<omeow> REAL linux games!
<OOD> no thanks, i'd rather have some real windows games
<OOD> you can't argue with that, windows games are just better
<OOD> but that's about all that windows has :D
<omeow> but r tey open sauwze???
<omeow> I guess not!
<h3sp4wn> mame has got the best games
<omeow> That's a requirement for games on lunix u kno? =P
<edu> OOD: do you know where could I get Cedega? Thnx
<omeow> Ok, enough with my mocking. :)
<thunderbolt> Scorched3D is really good
<thunderbolt> vegastrike.
<OOD> edu: http://www.transgaming.com/
<OOD> i find wine better though
<DaSkreech> thunderbolt: Ooooooo Scorched #d
<DaSkreech> 3d
<DaSkreech> I beat BOR last night
<edu> OOD: Thanks, but I can't download it from there
<OOD> you have to buy it, i think they took the cvs down
<DaSkreech> omeow: YOu know that's not true :)
* DaSkreech fires up UT2004
<omeow> I was using an overdose of sarcasm with my last 6 lines.
<OOD> omewo: TA Spring is a good open source windows game :D
<OOD> but it works in wine
<omeow> DaSkreech: Try this mod for UT2004. http://blackcatgames.com/swarm/info
<DaSkreech> Have it :
<DaSkreech> Have you tried jailBreak?
<OOD> nice
* OOD bookmarks
<omeow> No. May I ask your opinion about Alien Swarm? :)
<omeow> (I was shameless plugging =P)
<omeow> *shamelessly
<noiesmo> i am tring to get my laptop to tftpboot from my kubuntu system it finds the dhcp server and says loading pxelinux.0 but nothing else happens any ideas
<DaSkreech> Difficult game to get into. Very Moody Great if you have people who can play with you
<noiesmo> hmmm my laptops doing the etherboot finds dhcp server and says its loading pxelinux.0 but not much happens
<ChrisCoolie> i tried Dapper's DVD text mode installer, but there was a failure in a late stage. the grapical one (from Live-Boot Module) wasn't very intelligent
<larson9999> Hawkwind: get smp working?
<omeow> DaSkreech: I'm going to play through the campaigns with a couple of friends some day. Want me to give you a poke when we're going to do that? You could join up or something.
<Hawkwind> larson9999: It worked from the original install without problems
<ChrisCoolie> so, my special prepared partition for home isn't incorporated
<DaSkreech> omeow: Ha Maybe Doubt it though my machine is in shambples
<larson9999> Hawkwind: just curious because someone is asking about it and pentium-d in #ubuntu
<DaSkreech> Dratted XGL :(
<omeow> I thought you were firing UT2004 up? ;-)
<DaSkreech> ChrisCoolie: ok
<DaSkreech> omeow: In my head  :'(
<omeow> Yeah, I tried XGL once, it was fun, but then decided not to bother with it. I had no need for it. (yet)
<omeow> They should make it more stable and stuff first.
* DaSkreech misses hopping over a Leviathan in a Hovercraft and pancaking the driver :(
<DaSkreech> Well yeah it's just out of pre-alpha :)
<DaSkreech> It will probably ship before Vista though ;-)
<ChrisCoolie> the way to move a home embedded in / in an own partition isn't trivial.
<omeow> I doubt it'll ship, DaSkreech. =P
<ChrisCoolie> "su -" should be done as first, but killall xserver
<OOD> it will eventually, it will just suck too much for anyone to bother upgrading, it'll just be installed on OEMs
<omeow> Hm, maybe they will. Depending on if Ubuntu gets released with the stuff enabled by default or at least easy to enable.
<DaSkreech> omeow: Ok be usable :) It cant' >actualy< ship since it breaks GPL
<larson9999> DaSkreech: there are a couple sites that make it pretty easy. this one helped: http://web.informbank.com/articles/technology/perfect-linux-desktop.htm
<DaSkreech> larson9999: Eh?
<larson9999> OOD: no way in heck am i touching vista...  maybe for work.  that's got to be a bigger cash cow that the othere versions of windows has been for me
<jjackson> i just wish reactos were further along. now that's a cool project
<OOD> it's cool, but wine's better
<larson9999> jjackson: reactos is moving along but i'm not too convinced it will get there soon enough
<roadrunner> hey guys, I got another real quick question... my Nvidia driver's fail installation because it says it needs the "libc Devlopers Pack" which contains a comman "cc" or something like that... what would this pack be called?
<roadrunner> I couldn't find it... I installed one that I thought was correct, but apparently it wasn't because I get the same error
<larson9999> jjackson: and by the time it is, wine might be just as good.  then what's the point?
<OOD> how are you trying to install it roadrunner?
<roadrunner> I downloaded the linux drivers for my card right off the official site, because the Easy ubuntu drivers didn't work
<omeow> roadrunner: All you have to install is nvidia-glx (assuming you want the good driver) and linux-restricted modules for your card.
<OOD> that's gonna be difficult to do
<jjackson> the point is this: i build / fix computers for people who will never run linux. i dont have enterprise agreement with MS to sell windows on these machines
<omeow> err, card==kernel
<OOD> try this: sudo apt-get nvidia-glx
<roadrunner> so I just saved the drivers and now just used sh drivername to install
<larson9999> roadrunner: the easyubuntu should work
<OOD> then sudo nvidia-xconfig
<OOD> sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx*
<omeow> I never bothered with that.
<larson9999> roadrunner: which kernel?
<roadrunner> what is that going to do? what is nvidia-glx?
<omeow> The driver.
<OOD> the nvidia driver module
<roadrunner> I just downloaded the newest driver off of their website
<OOD> don't bother
<OOD> you'd have to compile the module for that
<larson9999> omeow: not only restrcted but restricted in security if it's the newest kernel
<OOD> just run those 2 commands
<omeow> *shrug*
<roadrunner> I think it is the newest... I just installed 2 days ago, lol
<larson9999> omeow: that cost me a couple hours of my life :)
<roadrunner> 2.6 is it? Or something like that... where do you check?
<larson9999> uname -r
<roadrunner> yup, 2.6
<roadrunner> and easy ubuntu didn't work. Everything is all laggy still.
<roadrunner> Like, even moving a window around jitters... just like if you had no drivers at all
<OOD> because you dont
<omeow> that's because you seem to be using the vesa driver.
<roadrunner> of course, all of my experience is with windows, so I was just assuming the drivers were installed wrong
<larson9999> roadrunner: this site is step by step.  add restricted to security if you have kernel 2.6.15-25 http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=3713
<roadrunner> larson, youll have to pardon me for a moment... not to be run, but Im going to try one at a time =D
<roadrunner> OOD, I am going to run your commands right now
<roadrunner> ok, OOD, now what should I do?
<OOD> did you finish both commands?
<roadrunner> yes sir
<roadrunner> Using X configuration file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf".
<roadrunner> Backed up file '/etc/X11/xorg.conf' as '/etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup'
<roadrunner> New X configuration file written to '/etc/X11/xorg.conf'
<roadrunner> that was the output when I was done
<OOD> k
<OOD> then just restart X: command restartx
<OOD> just restartx
<OOD> withouth the command part ;)
<larson9999> got that command right :)
<OOD> yea lol
<RawSewage> what are you trying to do
<RawSewage> get Compiz running?
<OOD> lets hope he comes back
<OOD> he's back :D
<RawSewage> what are you trying to do
<RawSewage> get Compiz running?
<roadrunner> lol
<OOD> no, just the nvidia driver, roadrunner: better?
<roadrunner> yeah, I'm here
<RawSewage> doh
<roadrunner> hm... I think. It is still mildy jittery at times (Just when moving windows quickly) is this normal?
<RawSewage> I just did it the other day
<roadrunner> Are there any 3d games I can download through Adept or something to test it?
<RawSewage> did you see the NVidia splash screen
<jjackson> anyone know if its possible to get a magicolor 2400w printer working on kbuntu? i installed it with printer installer but when i hit test nothing prints
<roadrunner> yeah, it flashed real quick
<OOD> do glxgears
<roadrunner> I just want to make sure it works alright
<OOD> its working if you got the logo
<roadrunner> I just want to see what it can do now, lol
<RawSewage> test one of the cool screensavers
<larson9999> try glxgears
<DaSkreech> What the dickens?
<roadrunner> so... I was just looking for some 3d graphics to play around with... where can you get some 3d games anyways?
<RawSewage> like Fireworks
* thunderbolt wonders if it is finally time to upgrade to dapper
<RawSewage> is glxgears that Wheelo thing
<roadrunner> where can I download glxgears at?
* OOD OOD says it's time to upgrade to dapper :D
<OOD> it's a command you run
<OOD> you'll get spinnin gears :D
<roadrunner> oh
<roadrunner> LOL
<larson9999> roadrunner planet-racer (sp) or chromium seem to be the common ones
<roadrunner> I see now
<RawSewage> cool
<roadrunner> I thought it was a game, lol
<OOD> lol
<roadrunner> larson9999: where would I go about downloading these?
<roadrunner> larson9999: can you get them through adept or something, or where do you get them?
<larson9999> yeah
<OOD> nexuiz, tremulous and wolfenstein enemy territory are good fps games
<roadrunner> Wolfenstien you have to buy tho... lol. Im looking for something free I can play right now just to test it out
<DaSkreech> Why can't I copy files from one partition to another?
<OOD> wolfenstein enemy territory is free
<larson9999> apt-get install chromium
<OOD> but it's a 250 meg download
<roadrunner> really? Wow. Where can I get Wolfenstein, I have played it before, it's cool
<roadrunner> I played it on windows
<larson9999> there are a couple cool fps on linux game tomb
<OOD> enemy territory is multiplayer only
<fyrmedic> Where do I change the name of the workgroup for my local network?
<larson9999> roadrunner: googe the linux game tomb for a decent site for linux games
* jjackson looks over at his 3.5  inch copy of wolfenstein shareware for dos
<DaSkreech> http://www.happypenguin.org
<DaSkreech> !games
<ubotu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<larson9999> jjackson: lost a lot of sleep to that one
<ubuntu_> ya d franc ici??
<edu> h3sp4wn: thank u very much!!
<ubuntu_> nick Nikof
<DaSkreech> !fr > ubuntu_
<h3sp4wn> edu: no probs
<jjackson> hehe. played doom also, but had a special boot disk for it to get 600+k conventional mem
<DaSkreech> Ok so back on topic
<DaSkreech>  Why can't I copy files from one partition to another?
<DaSkreech> And not all files just some random files
<roadrunner> erm... Im not seeing where I can download Wolfenstein
<OOD> here are a bunch of iD torrents, get the et-linux-2.60.x86.run one: http://zerowing.idsoftware.com:6969/
<DaSkreech> Zerowing?
<jjackson> http://download.softpedia.ro/linux/games/et-linux-2.60.x86.run
<roadrunner> what is this file you are telling me to download?
<roadrunner> the .run file?
<OOD> wolfensteing enemy territory
<roadrunner> ok, then after I download, I just sh filename ?
<OOD> yea
<larson9999> jjackson: sure, doom was really neat.  i lost ALL my sleep to it
<roadrunner> oh crap... that .run is a torrent file though... so how do you open that file in bittorrent (Or whatever kubuntu's client is)
<roadrunner> because it didn't automatically have "open with" I had to save the torrent file...
<OOD> ktorrent is the program
<roadrunner> okay, I got it... wow, that's a fast download... for some reason, I could never get any Bittorrent client to ever work with Windows
<roadrunner> my router seemed to hate it. Thats why I said crazp when I realized it was a torrent file... this is great, I can finally download torrents >_<
<roadrunner> is there a way to get Doom 3 for linux too?
<roadrunner> without paying... lol.
<OOD> wolfensteind enemy territory is freeware
<OOD> you can get a demo of doom3 at the link
<roadrunner> uhg
<roadrunner> stupid thing crashed
<larson9999> i heard the demo is all about all you'd want to play of doom3d
<roadrunner> but anways... you said you can play Wolfenstein online for free?
<larson9999> roadrunner: there are several nice fps for free on linux
<roadrunner> Doom 3?
<larson9999> nope
<roadrunner> lol
<larson9999> the demo though
<roadrunner> I didn't think Wolf was free though... because it wasn't for windows =D
<roadrunner> now I have another noob question then... can Linux players play against Windows players?
<OOD> it is, this is a different only multiplayer version
<OOD> yes
<roadrunner> ok, cool
<OOD> otherwise it
<OOD> it'd be like 2 on 2 :D
<roadrunner> I figured since the used the same network protocols and everything they should
<roadrunner> but no harm in asking...
<BlankB> larson9999: what are those nice fps for linux?
<larson9999> BlankB: well, here we get to see if my tastes pass muster
* BlankB smiles.
<larson9999> BlankB: i like cube, Argonium, Legends, sauerbraten, Tremulous as a list of a few
<BlankB> larson9999: thanks. I will look into those. What about RTS games. You have any favs?
<OOD> larson9999: hey i think i've seen you on trem before
<larson9999> OOD: was i the badass?
<OOD> maybe, i can't remember
<larson9999> if not it wasn't me :)
<OOD> :P
<BlankB> larson9999: legends looks cool...reminds me of something.
<ChrisCoolie> I _can_ copy /home embedded in / to a new partition, but how to integrate as a new partition /home?
<ChrisCoolie> ... without breaking profiles?
<larson9999> BlankB: i'm not big on rts.  can't really recommend any.  i didn't lie one i played about viruses.  forgot the name.
<larson9999> BlankB: truth be told, i don't get much game time these days so i might play a game for 30 minutes or so
<BlankB> larson9999: gotcha. I only play a few hours on the weekends myself. But this a a long weekend.
<larson9999> BlankB: and i'm usually on the trailing edge on games.  but i do know linux is now totally fulfulling to me in the game area.
<larson9999> BlankB: meaning i have more than enough games to play that are free as in free beer and fun to boot on linux
<BlankB> larson9999: thanks again for the tips on those fps games. I didnt know they existed.
<talaxor> hmm, somehow i broke access to my windows partition. i can only access /media/windows as root
<larson9999> BlankB: check up happypenguin.org and give it look through
<larson9999> talaxor: happens to me all the time.  what filesystem is it?
<DaSkreech> larson9999: get Kobos :-)
<ChrisCoolie> i would try: Ctrl+Alt+F2; login root (i did sudo passwd root yesterday); killall xserver-xorg;mount -t ext3 /hda13 /dev/mnt;cp /home/* /mnt
<talaxor> ntfs i think
<DaSkreech> Great for 5 minute games and it saves your progress so you can pick up two months down the line and still feel accomplished :)
<larson9999> talaxor: i think by default it's root only.  but i don't have ntfs so i'm not sure
<ChrisCoolie> and know, how do i set the access rights for the directories correct?
<lwizardl> hi
<larson9999> DaSkreech: i'll check that out
<DaSkreech> KObo Deluxe I think it's called
<talaxor> yeah, i tried chmod with no success
<lwizardl> is there a program i can use to convert xvids to dvd in ubuntu?
<BlankB> DaSkreech: do you have a url for that?
<DaSkreech> BlankB: Apt-get install ?
<DaSkreech> lwizardl: I would guess k3b
<BlankB> DaSkreech: I was looking for kobos instead of kobo
<talaxor> nm, found answer in forums
<DaSkreech> sorry I just checked :-)
<lwizardl> DaSkreech, including making a menu not just the file as a data disc
<ChrisCoolie> DaSkreech: what do you think about my 'simple' command line?
<DaSkreech> lwizardl: Out of my league :-) That's why I have friends with Macs :)
<DaSkreech> ChrisCoolie: I wasn't paying attention what now?
<larson9999> DaSkreech: i'm totally new at that but i've been looking at how to convert vcd to dvd and dvdauthor says it can do that
<DaSkreech> We need a linux doom9.org :-(
<larson9999> oops lwizardl: i'm totally new at that but i've been looking at how to convert vcd to dvd and dvdauthor says it can do that
<larson9999> talaxor: what was the answer?
<lwizardl> larson9999, hmm well i'm wanting to go from avi (divx/xvid) to a dvd video disc
<larson9999> lwizardl: check out dvdauthor
<ChrisCoolie> the topic was: how do i move /dev from hda3 to hda13
<ChrisCoolie> not /dev /home
<ChrisCoolie> that fas very funny :D
<ChrisCoolie> oh, seems i need sleep
<DaSkreech> You copy the contents of the home folder to the partiton and then enter then new mount point in your /etc/fstab
<ChrisCoolie> and the access rights? will they copied well as should?
<Hawkwind> If you use the correct cp command they will be
<Hawkwind> cp -a /old/path /new/path will be good
<ChrisCoolie> whcih command should this be?
<ChrisCoolie> thanks
<ChrisCoolie> i try
<ChrisCoolie> the only problem could be: size.
<talaxor> mount -t ntfs -o ro,noauto,umask=022 /dev/hda1 /media/cdrive
<dr_willis> 'its not the size of your tool...'
<dr_willis> :)
<ChrisCoolie> maybe i install etch at end of this year, then i need a partition for it (besides /home, and Kubuntu, of course).
<talaxor> i have a bunch of anime mp3's on that drive and got them into amarok
<ChrisCoolie> @talaxor: you wrote "-t ntfs". if is this the file system than its root
<ChrisCoolie> As also in Sarge
<ChrisCoolie> ... of Debian
<talaxor> i followed the instructions here: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=29193&highlight=ntfs
<RawSewage> anyone here running XGL
<DaSkreech> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<ChrisCoolie> ouch, K3b loaded here in case of fireing that URI
<ChrisCoolie> talaxor, works that as it should?
<talaxor> it seems to. i can access my ntfs drive from normal user konqueror
<ChrisCoolie> but at this time ntfs rw restricted in linux
<ChrisCoolie> its experimental!
<ChrisCoolie> so, ro is better
<talaxor> k. i dont intend to write anything to it
<RawSewage> hm
<DaSkreech> I can't copy files that I own to a partition. What's up?
* talaxor likes to experiment
<RawSewage> Do I dare try XGL
<ChrisCoolie> NTFS write access is meant
<DaSkreech> is that rhetorical?
<ChrisCoolie> harhar
<talaxor> i'm tempted to reverse engineer ntfs.sys myself. i mean, how bad could it be?
<ChrisCoolie> i read 3 month before the docs of ntfs-utils
<ChrisCoolie> that is be done of ntfs-utils developers
<swhalen> anyone know how to install ivtv?
<ChrisCoolie> or is in doing
<ChrisCoolie> want you be a member of them, talaxor?
<ChrisCoolie> i am not
<talaxor> maybe one of these days. i'm not a kernel level hacker type. i write C#code at work all day
<ChrisCoolie> search /usr/share/docs for "ntfs". you should find a little bit about the team
<ChrisCoolie> /usr/share/doc
<roadrunner> Howdy again... now I have a sound issue. Anyone care to listen?
<ChrisCoolie> there exist Captive-NTFS. It's a Linux wrapper over the M$-Libraries ;)
* talaxor listens for the ba-dump
<roadrunner> I can hear sound and stuff fine. I have watched DVD's, watched online cartoons, and heard other sounds and stuff... However, I have never technically installed the proper drivers (Im just using whatever generic drivers were auto installed)
<talaxor> i see over on linux-ntfs.org they are really making progress toward proper ntfs write support.
<roadrunner> now, however, when I go to play Wolfenstein, there is absolutely no sound. Why would this be? If sound works everywhere else? Would it be a driver problem?
<h3sp4wn> If you add another entry to /usr/share/xsessions does kdm pick it up automatically ?
<DaSkreech> talaxor: Mono?
<talaxor> fraid not, VS 2005. I only use linux at home.
<h3sp4wn> What about captive-ntfs
<ChrisCoolie> and it seems M$ doesnt write a new fs for future in the next few days
<roadrunner> anyone have any idea what the cause and solution to my problem might be?
<ChrisCoolie> it's part of some special distris
<DaSkreech> talaxor: Mono is not a Linux technology
<talaxor> i know about mono. just never had a chance to play with it.
<talaxor> did they ever get a working System.Windows.Forms namespace together?
<ChrisCoolie> Captive-NTFS loads the Win-Libraries (it needs the original ones)
<DaSkreech> OK It's very good :) and pretty easy for .NET type folks to jump into
<talaxor> btw roadrunner, i just launch wolfenstein and i got sound :)
<ChrisCoolie> only the ones for NTFS support, from 2k and XP
<h3sp4wn> roadrunner: Try disabling artsd - Sounds and Multimedia -> Sound System - > (untick) Enable the sound system then sound should work with wolfenstein
<larson9999> the ntfs driver gparted uses is supposed to be rock solid.  i've used in to resize ntfs partitions and haven't had a problem yet.
<ChrisCoolie> Captive-NTFS is (as far is i know) free, but of course it doesnt makes it legable without a win-license
<ChrisCoolie> ... of W2k and higher.
<ChrisCoolie> but would its developers support Vista *beg*
<talaxor> Vista still uses ntfs from the betas i've played with.
<talaxor> winfs was shelved again
<ChrisCoolie> i heard about. So NTFS has future?
<talaxor> yep
<talaxor> winfs was just a lite sql database for an index
<talaxor> ntfs isnt going anywhere
<ChrisCoolie> My PC has either no future or in future no Windows.
<talaxor> if i could get my printer working in linux that'd be all i'd need to dump windows
<DaSkreech> !printing
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<ChrisCoolie> Its main components are from Jan 2000
<CheeseBurgerMan> talaxor: what printer?
<RawSewage> I switched 100% Windows to 100% Kubuntu last month
<roadrunner> h3sp4wn: hey, that didn't work. I still have no sound, and yet other sounds are playing still
<talaxor> magicolor 2400w. listed in printer install wizard, but doesnt print test page or anything else
<h3sp4wn> roadrunner: Out of ideas
<roadrunner> hm
<roadrunner> it's weird... sound works in everything else but a program like Wolfenstein
<talaxor> here's a forum page with more info bout my printer stuff: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=159904&highlight=2400w
<DaSkreech> RawSewage: That's A pretty complete switch :)
<ChrisCoolie> ' have ntfs only for restricted users in Win's partitions...
<RawSewage> yep
<ChrisCoolie> a ran also wfw 3.11 ;)
* talaxor looks over at 386 laptop running windows 3.1
<roadrunner> what does disabling the sound system do?
<ChrisCoolie> it goes very well on my K6-2 500
<DaSkreech> OMG You have one?
<ChrisCoolie> DaSkreech: do you mean _me_?
* DaSkreech noddles
<ChrisCoolie> Its my Desktop!
<DaSkreech> Man I loved the K6-2
<ChrisCoolie> Here and now, i will look for a simple command-line output about my hardware
<roadrunner> would anyone know why sound works fine in everything but games?
<ChrisCoolie> what is your actual hardware?
<talaxor> hmm, just found howto for compiling a driver that's supposed to work with my printer
<roadrunner> Asus P4P-800 E Deluxe motherboard with onboard sound
<ChrisCoolie> my motherboard was too reduced to that processor...
<ChrisCoolie> was <-- is
<ChrisCoolie> no money for upgrading in a new board/cpu / graphic card
<RawSewage> Im following this:  http://noiesmo.dnsalias.net/article.php?story=20060602173658632   to see if I can get XGL/Compiz working
<ChrisCoolie> the only disadvantage could be the missing downwoard-compability of the new hardware
<ChrisCoolie> i doesnt like to run the wfw 3.11 on the 486DX100 --> this one should be formed to a server in future
<ChrisCoolie> at the moment, all cards are out of the 486...
<ChrisCoolie> it had much Ampere's or something i don't know - bad or no function
<ChrisCoolie> but know, i stop the hardware monologue
<roadrunner> uhg... I don't think any of my USB ports are working... nothing seems to be recognized when I plug it in... how would I go about checking this?
<ChrisCoolie> USB is implemented, but often a problem...
<roadrunner> ... how do I check to see if it is even recognized by Kubuntu?
<ChrisCoolie> just a second
<dr_willis> roadrunner,  plug somthing in/out check dmesg output in terminal
<ph4t-ph4nt0m> hey all
<dr_willis> 'dmesg' command
<ChrisCoolie> stick, mouse, mp3?
<ph4t-ph4nt0m> ok, so i got my machine up and running by installing a linksys nic i had laying around.  now i have my dual monitor to set up.  anyone else have dualies set up on their Kubuntu desktop?
<unix_infidel> hey dr_willis
<dr_willis> Howdies
<dr_willis> wifes jukebox is messing up..
<unix_infidel> doodies?
<roadrunner> input: Logitech Logitech USB Headset as /class/input/input5
<roadrunner> [17193154.216000]  input: USB HID v1.00 Device [Logitech Logitech USB Headset]  on usb-0000:00:1d.3-2
<roadrunner> wow... it does recognize it... but how do I go about listening to stuff with it, lol
<ChrisCoolie> Thats fine
<dr_willis> whats scary - it holds 60 cd's - i can fit proberlyu 600 cd's on a mp3 player the size of a deck of cards...
<dr_willis> or more. :P
<roadrunner> no sound plays out of my headphones at all... I just want to be able to lhave the sound play out of my headset, and configure the mic to work
<dr_willis> 600 would proberly fit on one of those cube mp3 players.
<dr_willis> usb headphones and mics?
<roadrunner> USB Headset
<unix_infidel> roadrunner: i dont think that's gonna work well.
<dr_willis> good luck. :P
<ph4t-ph4nt0m> My secondary screen turns into my primary screen as soon as i configure X for 'nvidia' drivers.  this alone isn't a problem, but the other screen doesn't come on at all after that.  anyone have any ideas on what is taking place with this?  (i'm kinda a Linux noob, so plz take it easy on me)
<roadrunner> I just want the sound to work..
<roadrunner> Logitech Logitech USB Headset as /class/input/input5
<roadrunner> see? It is recognized?
<unix_infidel> roadrunner: check dmesg output.
<roadrunner> but how would I go about making sound play out of it
<ChrisCoolie> to all sound experts: is sound via usb implemented yet? that could roadrunner help!
<roadrunner> I did... that was the output... it recognizes it right a way, version, brand, model, and everything
<RawSewage> Ok, I followed the XGL HowTo
<roadrunner> I just don't know how to set my output to the headphones
<RawSewage> time to reboot and see if it worked
<DaSkreech> RawSewage: Good luck
<unix_infidel> just becaues it sees it doesnt mean it recognizes it.
<dr_willis> its just spittng out the usb info string for the device
<ChrisCoolie> so that maybe confuses
<talaxor> gah, built the driver, it shows up in the add printer wizard, but it still doesnt print
<roadrunner> ok... it doesn't just "See" a device, it knew the brand and model and all of that... I was just assuming it it was recognized
<dr_willis> check the cups logs.
<roadrunner> whats that?
<ChrisCoolie> the more elder the hardware is - the linux support better is? :p
<dr_willis> Not always :P
<dr_willis> best to get 'good solid hardware - that you researched'
<dr_willis> :P
<ChrisCoolie> i have
<roadrunner> so... anyone know how I would select a USB audio device for playback?
<dr_willis> USB headsets and mics give me fits under windows as well.
<roadrunner> I googled it, and it appears as if it can be done
<dr_willis> tey alwyas screw things up.
<roadrunner> and my windows ran this headset fine
<roadrunner> it's just I don't know where to go to configure this in linux
<talaxor> hmm, logs say media tray is empty, but there's plenty of paper in it
<ChrisCoolie> Win$ != Linux
<dr_willis> talaxor,  i had the EXACT SAME error.
<dr_willis> talaxor,  i used the cups web interface to set the tray to somthing else.. or perhaps set a different driver.. (i forget) and it started working
<talaxor> what's the cups web interface?
<dr_willis> talaxor,  i only have 1 tray on my printer. :P
<talaxor> same here
<ChrisCoolie> Rock solid HP here at LPT/EPP...
<dr_willis> http://localhost:631  (i think)
<dr_willis> this was a HP laserjet6l that has always worked good for me befor
<ChrisCoolie> at USB or LPT?
<dr_willis> the cups interface may be disabled by default (which i find dumb) the wiki/forums tell how to enable it.
<talaxor> yep, its disabled
<dr_willis> thers a bit of a stink going on about how Ubuntu handled CUPS in the dapper release.
<DaSkreech> roadrunner: Have you tried to google it?
<roadrunner> yeah
<dr_willis> the web interface is proberly the best interface to use to enable/confgure printers.. and they decided the minimal gnome interface is better. :)
<roadrunner> I have been
<roadrunner> but there is nothing with good instructions
<roadrunner> and I am entirely too new to linux to figure that out just yet
<roadrunner> Im trying, but I don't even know how I can tell if a USB device is attatched. I had my travel drive connected, and the light turned on, but I couldn't even figure out how to use it or anything
<ChrisCoolie> Cups says to me: In case of security, use another tool...
<roadrunner> i just can't seem to get USB working...
<dr_willis> I cant recall the last time id heard of a security issue in cups to be honest.
<dr_willis> There may have been some.. but those guys seem very very on the ball.
<ph4t-ph4nt0m> could someone plz tell me if Kubuntu supports Xinerama out of the box or is there something that i have to install before it will work?!?!?
<roadrunner> anybody have any idea how I can get my USB headset to work?
<ph4t-ph4nt0m> i am trying to figure this problem out so i can get my dual monitor setup going on Kubuntu and not have to go back to Mandriva
<ChrisCoolie> My USB bus can be ran (Debian Sarge [its from Spring 2005]  supports my Logitech Mouse as USB (now i use it PS2- wise)
<DaSkreech> roadrunner: For A drive I know you can mount /dev/sda1
<DaSkreech> Not sure how to get a headset working
<roadrunner> I don't know what you mean... why would you have to mount a travel drive?
<roadrunner> you cant just plug it in and go?
<DaSkreech> roadrunner: Yeah You can. I've seen it not mount twice though
<dr_willis> ph4t-ph4nt0m,  it takes some tweaking/work last i messed with it. depends on yoru video cards as well.
<ChrisCoolie> DaSkreech: In Usual cases no /dev/sda* devices are exist in Kubuntu!
<roadrunner> bear in mind, Im a linux noob, I don't know how to make it work >_< My next problem (Another day) will be getting my ipod to be recognized...
<DaSkreech> amarok! :)
<ChrisCoolie> How enable?
<ChrisCoolie> the devices?
<stephan22222_> hi
<stephan22222_> is it a know problem that movies played with flash (youtube) are asynchron?
<ChrisCoolie> then i bye (after i tried one of a friend) a stick...
<stephan22222_> sound is to late i gues 500ms
<stephan22222_> is their a way to fix sound delay in flash?
<ChrisCoolie> wich Flash do you use?
<dr_willis> !flash
<ph4t-ph4nt0m> dr_willis, thanks for recognizing my question, but could youplease tell me if it comes straight with the OS or do i have to install it somehow?  i have a PCIeXpress GF 6600GT.  the 'nvidia' driver works find but it swaps my main monitor with my secondary monitor and the opposite monitor come up with fragments instead of a screen or not at all.  any ideas on what causes this and how to fix it?
<ubotu> For lots of multimedia issues this page has the useful information you want: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  see also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - Please use free formats: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ChrisCoolie> There are more than one implementation
<dr_willis> ph4t-ph4nt0m,  its a X configuration issue. that the X config tools do not handle  (yet)
<ph4t-ph4nt0m> dr_willis, i've been working with this for 2 days now and still haen't gotten it to work quite right.
<stephan22222_> ChrisCoolie: i use the flash which comes with easy ubuntu
<ChrisCoolie> k
<RawSewage> lol this is freaky
<dr_willis> ph4t-ph4nt0m,  i had to manually work on the x config to get mine working. You may want to check oiut the MEPIS live cd. it had a tool to configure the 2 displays.. then use ITS working confiug as an example.
<ph4t-ph4nt0m> dr_willis, should have reealized that, but this even happens after i manually configure it by hand
<RawSewage> I installed Compiz
<RawSewage> Konversation ServerList window wont go away though
<ChrisCoolie> i torred the Dapper Kubuntu DVD
<ph4t-ph4nt0m> dr_willis, thanks.  i'll check it out.  MEPIS Linux?  i'll download it now.  thanks a lot man.
<dr_willis> ph4t-ph4nt0m,  also if using nvidia - yop  proberly want to research 'twinview' its their own variant of xcinerama. No idea on  ati cards.
<ChrisCoolie> and burned that with my new LG
<ph4t-ph4nt0m> dr_willis, i appriciate your help.
<dr_willis> ph4t-ph4nt0m,  yea - mepis has few other redeming features. :P they are even switching to the ubuntu repos last i looked. Perhaps ubuntu will get their x config tools some day
<ph4t-ph4nt0m> dr_willis, yeah, i stick to nVidia with Linux.  been running nVidia since 2001.
<RawSewage> this is crazy
<RawSewage> my whole desktop rotated like a cube
<ph4t-ph4nt0m> dr_willis, i hope they work on it a bit.  When i tried running MEPIS a couple years ago, it seemed pretty nice, but still not as good as Debian itself.
<ChrisCoolie> If Kubuntu doesnt fit my needs until the next Debian Releasee (Etch) it will lose.
<dr_willis> for nvidia - google for some example twinview configs.
<DaSkreech> RawSewage: What Video Card do you have?
<dr_willis> i dont even mess with the xinerama stuff
<RawSewage> let's see
<RawSewage> I hid the server list window on another side of the cube lol
<dr_willis> ph4t-ph4nt0m,  check out  http://gentoo-wiki.com/Twinview_Example for an example i used.
<RawSewage> DaSkreech,  I have GeForce Ti 4200/AGP/SSE2
<DaSkreech> Ah ok :)
<ChrisCoolie> At this time, i would try it beside Etch until my partitions will mess
<RawSewage> DaSkreech, are you using Compiz
<DaSkreech> RawSewage: I wish :) It crashes on startup
<DaSkreech>  Stupid ATI drivers :-(
<RawSewage> oh
<RawSewage> thers an ATI howto
<ChrisCoolie> my old fashioned AGP Card from 2k works okay
<ph4t-ph4nt0m> dr_willis, oh kool, thanks!  i was heading there as we were speaking too! heh.
<DaSkreech> Yeah but the stupid ATI drivers still crash
<ChrisCoolie> not on mine?
<ChrisCoolie> tried the official way on console?
<stephan22222_> my ati diver works good
<ChrisCoolie> my 'ATI Rage 128 Pro 8MB' is very very old fashioned...
<ChrisCoolie> on win, i watch TV (AverMedia TVPhone 98) via that
<RawSewage> ChrisCoolie, youre using Compiz now?
<DaSkreech> if I had an old card I could get this working
<DaSkreech> They have opensource drivers
<ChrisCoolie> hem, sorry. Where do i find this?
<RawSewage> huh
<RawSewage> are we talking about Compiz
<ChrisCoolie> Sorry i 'm not using this (at moment).
<ben_> hi
<ChrisCoolie> I couldn't get ontopic to/ with Compiz because of my old fashioned PC...
<ChrisCoolie> That doesnt make sense i think...
<dunefan> is Automatic and EasyUbuntu the same thing?
<RawSewage> no
<talaxor> how do i restart cups?
<RawSewage> Automatix is different than EasyUbuntu
<dunefan> I had trouble with Automatix and thought IU might try EasyUbuntu
<ben_> I have 6.06 is there an easyUbuntu for that?
<RawSewage> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> EasyUbuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. For help with and discussion of easyubuntu please join #easyubuntu.
<ben_> i mean easyKubuntu
<RawSewage> !easykubuntu
<ubotu> I know nothing about easykubuntu
<RawSewage> I dont know
<ben_> i'm a linux n00b
<ChrisCoolie> How do i get port 631 (CUPS Web Interface working [to get rid the disabling)
<talaxor> that's what i'm trying to do right now
<DaSkreech> Easy Ubuntu should work on Kubuntu
<DaSkreech>  it's non-gnome stuff
<RawSewage> #EasyUbuntu
<Frederick> hi folks isnt netbeans in the repositories?
<ChrisCoolie> I know Linux good: in '96 i tried Slackware, 97-98 i had Debian 2, 2k i installed Suse, later RH, 05 Debian Sarge and now i wait for a suitable system for me.
<uriahheep> hello
<ChrisCoolie> Win do i know since 3.1, my actual xp sucks
<uriahheep> ...would kubuntu be suitable for a pII 250mhz with 256mb sdram?
<ChrisCoolie> i have 500mhz, it runs
<RawSewage> Xubuntu would be better
<Ahmuck> i have a computer at home, and i want to update via adept.  can adept build a portable profile for a usb key so that i can download the updates to the usb key and then take it home and update my computer ?
<Frederick> uriahheep, nope, kde will suck
<uriahheep> hmm... it runs, as in it can be used but lags and loads apps slowly, or it runs properly and switfly?
<Frederick> uriahheep, use something like windowmaker or xfce
<uriahheep> Frederick: actually, accelerated knoppix ran fairly impressively on it
<uriahheep> (using kde on it)
<Frederick> uriahheep, so try your luck
<uriahheep> hm...
<uriahheep> (for girlfriend... there's a gtk package manager right?)
<ben_> Anyone have an intersil based wirelss card?
<ChrisCoolie> are you satisfied uriahheep?
<uriahheep> ...or qt, of course
<Frederick> uriahheep, you aren't gay cause you use graphical stuff
<uriahheep> hmm?
<uriahheep> nah
<uriahheep> i use genpoo
<uriahheep> wow, strange silence
<ChrisCoolie> Kubuntu haves Adept, Ubuntu Synaptic, i doesnt know Xubuntu
<uriahheep> ChrisCoolie: as package managers, you mean?
<ben_> where do i go to see what wireless card i have, its not in network settings
<ChrisCoolie> they sit up on apt and its tools
<uriahheep> ChrisCoolie: nice..
<ChrisCoolie> .deb packages
<uriahheep> ChrisCoolie: how well does it run on your 500mhz?
<uriahheep> ...how long does it take to load openoffice, for example
<ChrisCoolie> I use Kubuntu since Thursday
<Frederick> folks I ask again is netbeans avaliable?
<ChrisCoolie> I test...
<uriahheep> ChrisCoolie: ah... ok then... not enough time to judge then?
<ChrisCoolie> first start after all ;)
<ChrisCoolie> that takes longer
<ben_> So what should i use to install all the codecs on my computer? Atomatix or easykubuntu?
<ChrisCoolie> 45 seconds (the first start after Kubuntu-Install)
<ChrisCoolie> now, close Openoffice writer, and start it again.
<ChrisCoolie> i have 256MB Ram, and a 768MB Swap Partition. My Main Components are from 2k
<uriahheep> hmm
<uriahheep> how long does second start take?
<ChrisCoolie> but my harddisk is only one year old
<uriahheep> hm
<uriahheep> how fast is it, and what dma does your motherboard support?
<ChrisCoolie> second start: ca. 30 seconds. UDMA 4 (says XP), but i have no benchmark results
<ChrisCoolie> I watch DVD-Video (UDMA 2) burn since Tuesday DVD also that
<Frederick> folks I ask again is netbeans avaliable?
<ChrisCoolie> do you mean the java framework?
<Frederick> yes
<ChrisCoolie> There are official sites at sun or java .com
<Frederick> I know but I want a package
<ChrisCoolie> i that that ;)
<Frederick> ?
<ChrisCoolie> i thought that
<ChrisCoolie> that i meant
<decious> anyone ever had issues mounting data dvds greater than 4GB?
<decious> I can mount data dvds so long as it is lower than that, but for whatever reason I get IO errors, DVD is readable on a windows box fine
<ChrisCoolie> I have to take my brAun shaver
<ChrisCoolie> :p
<humbert> hello all
<humbert> i am newbie here
<humbert> i install kubuntu 1 hour ago
<humbert> h somebody here ?
<Hudson_h> zo back
<Hudson_h> en ondertussen met een beter irc ook
<humbert> ?
<osiris> humbert, what is your problem/question
<humbert> somebody know how to install skype with kubuntu ?
<ChrisCoolie> Hudson_h you maybe the only dutch writer in this moment
<osiris> sudo apt-get install skype
<humbert> h osiris good name
<Hudson_h> sry i'm in the wrong channel
<Frederick> oki so there is no package?
<humbert> skype has many linux versions
<osiris> humbert, thx   sudo apt-get install should get ya going
<humbert> andn i dont know how to install the good one
<osiris> humbert, what version do you want
<humbert> h i just want skype
<humbert> i dont care what version
<humbert> the last one i presume
<osiris> then use the command i provided
<humbert> command ?
<osiris> sudo apt-get install skype
<decious> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1202068#post1202068
<humbert> OK
<humbert> thi i know
<humbert> konqueror
<decious> well if anyone can take a look and give me some tips
<humbert> is equivalent firefox
<humbert> or IE
<decious> I have googled to death :)
<osiris> humbert, if you want firefox, do sudo apt-get install firefox
<osiris> see a pattern developing ?"
<humbert> but normallyi download a exe file
<humbert> i click
<humbert> and magic its installing
<osiris> linux life is far different from the M$ way of doing things
<humbert> with kubuntu .....
<humbert> bqslghGSQGEZG,
<humbert> MAYBE I DIDNNT UNDERSTAND THIS NEW WAY
<humbert> sudo what ?
<humbert> where i put sudo apt firefox
<osiris> into a terminal
<humbert> oula ?
<osiris> from command line
<RawSewage> why would you do that??
<humbert> in the bank ?
<RawSewage> Firefox is in the Add/Remove programs
<RawSewage> remember, he's a Windows user
<humbert> ahaaaa
<humbert> there is a add programm menu
<humbert> great
<osiris> RawSewage, because most of the time the gui apps are broken, and give users more issue than learning the proper cli way of doing things
<humbert> yes yes i am an old (stupid) MS user
<decious> humbert, it also may be easier if you are just learning linux to use one of the gui packages like synaptic
<osiris> stupid doesnt play into it
<osiris> its just different
<RawSewage> true
<humbert> maybe maybe
<humbert> the only thing is i am a bit disapointed
<humbert> and i would like be as comfortable like on windows
<humbert> maybe to persuade my friends to change
<humbert> i am open to learn
<osiris> patience young padwan.  all in due time
<osiris> =)
<humbert> yes yes may the force be with you too
<bioticpro> evening yall, why in konq, would /home/username/ show previews, whereas system:/media/hdb3/username wouldn't, they both are pointing to the same location
<humbert> apparently force was with france yesterday
<decious> I got my wife to switch over, now she won't change back to MS for anything
<humbert> we win versus BRASIL
<humbert> OK
<humbert> so how to install other softwares
<humbert> ?
<humbert> apparently there is a command window
<osiris> decious, same here. we keep windows for gaming, and certain work related software.  other than that, we are an all nix household
<humbert> and i must write command in text correct ?
<osiris> absolutly
<humbert> good
<humbert> its its like DOS 15 years ago
<decious> osiris, yea games still are developed for windows platforms, wine just doesn't cut it yet, it will come, eventually.
<osiris> and remember, cli commands are case sensitive
<arcturus> hey, OPERA is nice!
<decious> osiris, so anything thoughts on large data DVD mounting issues?
<osiris> decious, the day i can get sims2 and its associated packs to work, windows goes out one
<arcturus> very impressed with its speed
<decious> haha
<humbert> where i find this window to write commands inside ?
<arcturus> !windows
<ubotu> For help with Microsoft windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. Also see http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 - !equivalents - http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm
<decious> I need battlefield, that will be a wile
<decious> er while
<osiris> decious, dual layer 8G disc's ?
<stephan22222_> hi
<decious> this one is just a dvdr but its 4327 MB
<osiris> humbert, konsole or rxtv, or xterm or Eterm,
<decious> the 4127 mounts fine
<osiris> decious, never had an issue with that
<stephan22222_> i handled to istall xgl, really impressive, but i don't have any window decoration, can anyone imageine what wrong is?
<decious> I read a lot of posts were people couldn't burn data dvds greater than 4gig, but the tricks they used never worked for me
<humbert> write 2 4Go discs
<decious> I tried to force the dvd to use the scsi emulation, but no dice, I posted the errors I was getting in ubuntuforums
<humbert> simple !
<ChrisCoolie> humbert, do want "Konsole"?
<humbert> yes yes
<humbert> where is this console ?
<humbert> heu konsole
<osiris> its a program that opens up a command line box on yer desktop
<ChrisCoolie> Fast way --> Ctrl+F2, type Konsole
<decious> I have data cds that I have to mount, its annoying booting linux, reading the files, then rebooting to linux and getting them off the other partition
<stephan22222_> gnome-window-decorator ist the problem, in which package is that?
<ChrisCoolie> or (both in KDE) K -> KDE -> Konsole
<humbert> hhh
<ChrisCoolie> but if you want get out of X...
<humbert> i find konsole
<humbert> its like DOS
<ChrisCoolie> ... then Try Ctrl + Alt +F2
<ChrisCoolie> Then back to X --> Ctrl+Alt+F7
<ChrisCoolie> Konsole has Linux commands...
<ChrisCoolie> as the Terminal has
<osiris> hi lowtech
<osiris> didnt see ya there
<ChrisCoolie> now, i will do some admin tasks
<lowtech> hi osiris
<JupiterDuo> is shipit ready to take orders for >10 CD's?
<Hawkwind> osiris: Then pay attention :P
* Hawkwind Ducks
<Hawkwind> JupiterDuo: Some people have already gotten theirs
* osiris throws little pickels at Hawkwind 
<JupiterDuo> ok, last time I looked at the form it didn't allow input of custom #'s of CD's
<lowtech> lol, little pickles
<humbert> FUCK
<osiris> humbert, watch the language please
<humbert> who tell me to do ctrl + alt + F2
<humbert> ???
<humbert> bastard, i have to reboot
<JupiterDuo> humbert: (and everyone) be very careful if anyone tells you to press any key sequence on IRC :P
<lowtech> reboot? why?
<humbert> you have just this to do make jokes with new users
<osiris> humbert, you didnt read the rest of the statement..  you needed to press ctrl+alt+f7 to get back to your desktop
<humbert> mmmm
<osiris> it was a bad recomendation
<humbert> ok
<osiris> that tends to trip up a lot of first time linux users
<humbert> i still dont know how to install one simple software
<osiris> wasnt meant that way though
<humbert> i have konsole open
<JupiterDuo> osiris: waht does Ctrl+alt+F2 and C-A-F7 do?
<Hawkwind> humbert: What do you want to install ?
<Hawkwind> JupiterDuo: Press it and see
<humbert> SKYPE
<osiris> type sudo apt-get install skype
<osiris> and press enter
<lowtech> should always wait a few after given a command to make sure you got all of it, or someone else says don't
<Hawkwind> JupiterDuo: It takes you to a console tty, then ctrl-alt-f7 brings you back to X
<osiris> humbert, then you have to enter your users password
<humbert> sudo apt-get install skype
<osiris> yes
<osiris> exactly
<humbert> f... not here !
<JupiterDuo> OK, good to know :)
<Hawkwind> humbert: Have you enabled multiverse yet ?
<humbert> pasword ?
<osiris> your user password you set on install
<Hawkwind> humbert: Enter your password
<humbert> thks
<osiris> or just enter if you didnt set one
<Hawkwind> Seems skype is in freecontrib
<humbert> i am newbie but not like this
<humbert> :-)
<JupiterDuo> just put in my request for 50 Kubuntu CD's, hopefully they'll ship em
<humbert> impossible to find the paquet skype
<JupiterDuo> I'm sure my "reason" is good (Distro to fellow CS students)
<Hawkwind> humbert: Have you set up multiverse and all that for your sources.list yet ?
<humbert> multiverse ?
<Hawkwind> !multiverse
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<Hawkwind> humbert: Read that
<humbert> its a new sexual position ?
<JupiterDuo> humbert: I wasn't able to find skype in teh repositories
<JupiterDuo> humbert: did you try getting the package from the skype website?
<humbert> heu apparently there are different linux files
<Hawkwind> JupiterDuo: No need
<Hawkwind> JupiterDuo: There are repos for it
<humbert> wait
<JupiterDuo> didn't find it on packages.ubuntu.com
<JupiterDuo> must be some other repository
<jbrouhard> Hey guys
<jbrouhard> quick question
<osiris> humbert, if you are new to linux, i suggest trying http://linuxfordummies.org
<jbrouhard> on duo core laptops, do you have to use SMP, or is that not recommended?
<Hawkwind> JupiterDuo: http://www.linuxfordummies.org/index.php?topic=545.0
<osiris> dont be put off by the name....its a VERY helpful site
<humbert> http://www.skype.com/download/skype/linux/
<JupiterDuo> another linux help site I like for ubuntu is ubuntuguide.org
<humbert> there are 7 different possibilities
<Hawkwind> JupiterDuo: Read that post.  It's a modified sources.list but each source has been checked and verified
<decious> osiris, what kernel are you using?
<humbert> come on guys, do it simple
<humbert> 7 differnt files
<Hawkwind> jbrouhard: Yes you have to use the SMP kernel AFAIK
<osiris> 2.6.15-25-386
<humbert> i know why 95% use windows
<jbrouhard> Damn
<osiris> humbert, because 95% of people dont want to learn how there computers work.
<Hawkwind> humbert: Don't troll.  Just follow directions
<JupiterDuo> thanks for the link
<jbrouhard> You dn't need to recompile right?  just apt-get install kernel-smp right ?
<Hawkwind> jbrouhard: apt-get install linux-686
<humbert> shit
<jbrouhard> ok
<humbert> and i cant do paste in konsole
<Hawkwind> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your langage and keep this channel family friendly.
<humbert> i have to write manually all commands
<humbert> family friendly ?
<humbert> aha i forget you are in the USA
<Hawkwind> humbert: If you have a middle mouse button, you click it to paste
<humbert> cool
<humbert> no way to install this damm software
<jbrouhard> *sigh*
<humbert> i copy the commands but ...
<jbrouhard> Samba is driving me up a wall
<caribou7> Anyone here use Krusader?
<caribou7> Wondering why I can't upgrade Krusader to latest version.
<caribou7> (it is not in any of the approved sources)
<osiris> humbert, did you check out linuxfordummies.com ?
<osiris> err. linuxfordummies.org i mean
<Hawkwind> caribou7: What version are you trying to upgrade to ?
<Hawkwind> caribou7: krusader_1.60.1-0ubuntu3  <~~That's the latest on the repos it appears
<osiris> humbert, there is a kubuntu section there. under how-to's, read the post about sources.list
<caribou7> Yeah and it's buggy - there is a newer version, hold on let me find the page
<humbert> i go on internet to complete my knowledge on linux
<humbert> your linuxfordmmies is not working
<caribou7> Hawkwind:  At http://krusader.sourceforge.net/ it says latest stable version is 1.70.0
<Hawkwind> humbert: d00d, http://linuxfordummies.org
<osiris> http://www.linuxfordummies.org/index.php?topic=545.0.
<Hawkwind> caribou7: It probably won't hit the repos for a while yet
<humbert> yep i find on google
<osiris> http://www.linuxfordummies.org/index.php?topic=545.0
<KaoticEvil> hey everyone :)
<caribou7> Rats, the version they have now keeps bombing - same error (sigenv 11 or something like that)
<humbert> sources list ?
<humbert> what is that ?
<caribou7> It does it whenever I try to open certain directories, and it's not permissions because it does it even when running root mode Krusader.
<JupiterDuo> humbert: it's at /etc/apt/sources.list
<caribou7> (dev directory for one)
<osiris> its a file, that tells apt where to download software from
<JupiterDuo> use a text editor to change it (as root)
<osiris> humbert, ^^
<KaoticEvil> humbert: its the list of repositories that apt/synaptic/adept use for software downloading/installing
<humbert> ok
<KaoticEvil> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<KaoticEvil> check that out, humbert
<ChrisCoolie> Q: How to reduce / ca. 10 GB ?
<humbert> so you just tape skype and the computer install it from the net
<Hawkwind> humbert: No
<osiris> humbert, yes. once sources.list is setup
<osiris> well, sudo apt-get install sykpe
<Hawkwind> humbert: You seriously need to do some reading about linux and the distro you chose.  You are asking the same questions over and over and not getting anywhere
<JupiterDuo> humbert: first do sudo apt-get update after you update the sources.list
<osiris> but you type that, and it installs
<humbert> no but i see KDE is not a intuitive OS
<Hawkwind> KDE is NOT an OS first of all
<humbert> i mean a real easy software
<Hawkwind> It's a desktop environment
<Hawkwind> humbert: I'll put it to you this way, linux is NOT for everyone
<ChrisCoolie> KDE makes your OS smooth - not more
<osiris> you have to want it, and be willing to read/learn to make it work
* Hawkwind Chokes on that last comment
<osiris> E17 ftw
<KaoticEvil> humbert: you may be happier with PCLinuxOS
<humbert> PClinuxOS ?
<humbert> me i want a good interface with simple tools
<humbert> free and powerful, no more
<ChrisCoolie> yes Hawkmind smooth is not every Environment - thats philosophy
<KaoticEvil> Kubuntu has that.... but there are other distros that are even easier
<Hawkwind> ChrisCoolie: I'll stick with E17, but thanks for trying :P
<humbert> but i am not stupid, i am engineer
<ChrisCoolie> as experienced with Original Debian i can go deeper if someone needs help
<osiris> humbert, patience and reading will get you everywhere in linux
<osiris> and you cant be afraid to get your hands dirty
<humbert> this philosophy is quite difficult, the user has to adapt to hardware
<humbert> not the opposite
<ChrisCoolie> what i do is not what you do
<osiris> you bought the hardware, of course you have to adapt to it
<humbert> but i will read more in detail these web ressources
<osiris> humbert, you mean you came out of the womb a perfect windows user ?
<humbert> thks again
<humbert> BYE all
<ChrisCoolie> you are clearly near - here!
<Hawkwind> ChrisCoolie: What exactly are you rambling to yourself about ?
<arcturus> !ubuntu
<ubotu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuHowCome
<arcturus> !kubuntu
<ubotu> Kubuntu is Ubuntu with KDE, the K Desktop Environment. For more info see http://kubuntu.org ; to install from Ubuntu: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<ChrisCoolie> I meant earlier: Don't think because some a lot use their Hardware _near_ you have to narrow it
<jerry> hi
<jerry> hi
<ChrisCoolie> sorry for my kludge of english - i'm not e native english speaker
<jerry> Chris, you have an irish name and yet you don't speak english?
<jerry> I have a question
<ChrisCoolie> hem. The Nick ChrisCoolie is derivated of Name/Surname, read www.christiankuhlmann.de
<jerry> ok
<jerry> I have a question
<Hawkwind> Then ask
<jerry> I want to connect to a BBS through telnet and when something like "Global: and someone types a global message" that it gets sent to a seperate window. Also have auto connect on disconnect.
<Hawkwind> Ahhh, you're still wanting that.  No idea here
<arcturus> jerry, what decade do you live in?
<arcturus> sorry, joke
<jerry> Well what I want to do is connect to a BBS to play Mud but I don't want to have to deal with all the unnessisary stuff that comes up
<Hawkwind> arcturus: He trying to live his childhood memories again :P
<ChrisCoolie> We are in the Zero's now :p
<jerry> I was born in 1998
<jerry> 21st century?
<Hawkwind> You're 7 years old ?
<ChrisCoolie> me in 1972
<Hawkwind> Maybe 8 years old depending on when your b-day is
<jerry> ya
<jerry> But I advanced because I came from an alien nation
<arcturus> and I want my beta VCR back!
<jerry> is that still a term?
<ChrisCoolie> uh oh :p
<arcturus> and 8 track tapes
<jerry> Well what do people do for MUD these days?
<ChrisCoolie> think i have to visit de.alt.ufo again ;)
<jerry> BBS was back in 1998 when the internet didn't exist
<arcturus> would google help?
<Hawkwind> jerry: Not hardly
<jerry> Well I play runescape but it got boring fast
<Hawkwind> jerry: BBS's were around in the 80's, early 80's at that as I started on a C-64 with 300Baud in 1983
<RawSewage> try early 80s
<jerry> What was 300 baud like?
<_sonic_> Hi guys. Can anyont help me with my system mail. It doesn't seem to be functioning. The mutt command isn't being recognised.
<RawSewage> screechy
<arcturus> Hawkwind: I won't ask how much you paid for that 300 baud :)
<RawSewage> you actually placed the phone on it
<ChrisCoolie> Later much Fido-Boxes ran with BBS
<jerry> Can you do stuff like read email with 300 baud?
<RawSewage> the receiver
<Hawkwind> arcturus: Heh.  I got it free as a x-mas gift :P  But my 1200baud it seems cost about $120 IIRC
<RawSewage> you called someone's house
<RawSewage> that had a BBS set up
<osiris> i still have an accoustic coupler paralel modem laying around here
<jerry> Like for example, if I wanted to send a paper with 10 lines on it, how fast would it go through 300 bauld?
<osiris> radio shack special!~
<Hawkwind> jerry: It'd go at 300BPS :P
<RawSewage> 10 seconds?
<jerry> 10 sec?
<Hawkwind> Probably take 15 - 20 seconds roughly
<ChrisCoolie> depends on line
<jerry> That long
<jerry> wow
<Hawkwind> Assuming you are getting the full 300BPS of course
<jerry> how about 1200 bps?
<Hawkwind> 1/4 of that time
<Hawkwind> LOL
<jerry> If I had a whole page of text
<RawSewage> CompuServe was the closest thing to an internet back then
<jerry> including paragraphs
<jerry> and headers and fooders
<jerry> Like 5 sec?
<jerry> I ask cause I'm a HAM and I got a D-Star radio that can send stuff at 1200 BPS through the air
<RawSewage> there wasnt HTML
<jerry> and for example I want to type stuff on my laptop and send it home at 1200 BPS like 5 pages of text
<jerry> and three paragraphs on every page
<jerry> or two to three paragraphs
<jerry> I'm not scientific
<RawSewage> ok
<jerry> I don't even know how to form numbers together
<RawSewage> I guess divide 1200 / 8
<jerry> What's that?
<RawSewage> 15 letters per second?
<jerry> !calc 1200/8
<ubotu> I know nothing about calc 1200/8
<RawSewage> 150 I mean
<jerry> 150 sec?
<jerry> Holy cow
<jerry> that's slow
<RawSewage> NO
<jerry> 2 min
<RawSewage> 150 letters per second
<RawSewage> but this is offtopic
<jerry> so how many letters is on a page usually?
<jerry> like an essay
<ChrisCoolie> offtopic is often topic :p
<RawSewage> doesnt bother me
<_sonic_> Anyone know anything about WinXP's "Compress Old Files" option?
<stephan22222_> that sucks there is a borken packe for compiz-gnome, it dependes on a new packageversion which is nowhere
<ChrisCoolie> ok
<jerry> offtopic stands for it's not on topic chris
<osiris> _sonic_, in what regards
<_sonic_> I just accidently left the option ot compress old filed checked while doing a disk cleanup
<osiris> it compresses old files not frequently accessed
<jerry> Is there a program for telnetting to stuff that allows scripting that parses lines of text like "Global: this is a message" and malipilates it like python or something + auto connect on disconnect?
<ChrisCoolie> that's clear. i meant: often is off topic on topic - a little bit humor ;)
<_sonic_> I want to move all the files to a linux partition and am worried that they won't work any longer now that they are compressed
<osiris> might slow the system a little, as it might have to uncompress some files, but you shouldnt really notice much of a difference
<_sonic_> So they'll uncompress as they are accessed from the linux partition and then stay uncompressed?
<osiris> _sonic_, try backing up to disk, and making sure they read back fine
<_sonic_> There's a Lot of them and I'm not sure which ones are compressed
<_sonic_> Is there an uncompress option?
<jerry> I was watching a girl that had a lazy eye. I kept looking at it thinking it was fake until she moves it but it only goes so far to the left I believe
<jerry> she's still cute though. sucks for the eye
<osiris> _sonic_, not that im aware of, but try just a general cross section of files to compare
<_sonic_> osiris: Sorry, I'm not sure what you mean
<osiris> _sonic_, and i dont think they are actually compressed to something like a zip format or anything
<jerry> I have a question
<ChrisCoolie> tell while i shave me
<_sonic_> osiris: aha. Thanks. ps do you know anything about the Kubuntu default mail program?
<ChrisCoolie> In Kontact is KMail embedded...
<jerry> I'm trying to run eggdrop and it says [21:24]  invalid command name "!" while execting "! /home/jerry/eggdrop" (file "eggdrop.conf" line 1)
<osiris> _sonic_, what is it ? i do all my stuff custom, so i dont know whatthe default is
<jerry> oh and it's a Tcl error in file 'egdrop.conf'
<ChrisCoolie> exists the file /home/jerry/eggdrop?
<osiris> jerry, i MIGHT be able to help with an eggdrop
<jerry> ok
<ChrisCoolie> okay i let you both
<osiris> pastebin the eggdrop.conf file, and pm the link to me
<jerry> ok
<jerry> What's your email/
<jerry> oh pm
<jerry> um can you join #jerry
<ChrisCoolie> i will mess up my extended Partitions if moving them to HDD top will fail..
<_sonic_> osiris: Well, I want to be able to send mail from php. My scripts are not working. I tried to check /var/mail but it's empty and the mutt command is not being recognised.
<osiris> _sonic_, thats not my area.  cant help ya there
<_sonic_> osiris: no probs, thanks anyway
<osiris> sure thing
<bleaked> so i was missing an option i loved in konqueror, and so after discussing w/ a few people in this channel, it was decided that i would need to restore my original kde profiles (see: http://www.kubuntu.org/faq.php#konqueror ) -- however, now all of my kde panel 'quick browswer' applet links do not open konq, nor does the various 'system places' menu open, and finally nor does any kio-slave dialog box asking me to open a newly mounted cd-rom
<osiris> bleaked, did you rm your ~/.kde dir ? (make a backup first)
<bleaked> osiris: i have not removed my .kde dir..are you telling me to..or?
<osiris> im saying try it, but make a backup of it first
<osiris> just to test
<bleaked> osiris: well, i'm assuming i should restart kde then?  (i can try this in a minute, i'm waiting for this cd to finish ripping)
<osiris> yes, and dont burn the .kde dir, just rename it something
<osiris> if you burn it, its gonna set all the file permissions to read only
<SpAwN> hello all im on a kubuntu live dvd...trying to figure out why i have no sound....it seems that it sees my sound card....and i sound a script that gathers info on the soundcard...and there are even mods loaded for the sound card...but i still have no sound.
<SpAwN> i have obviously checked if its muted...which it doesnt appear to be
<SpAwN> lspci shows me this: 0000:00:1e.2 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 03)
<osiris> and all volumes are up in alsamixer ?
<SpAwN> all the ones that i can slide up are.....but some say muted.....how do i unmute them....there ones like pcm and surround...didnt think that they would affec tthe sound
<Hawkwind> PCM must be unmuted
<SpAwN> but may as well have them all unmuted
<Hawkwind> Highlight them and press M
<osiris> thx Hawkwind
<SpAwN> hmm actualy now that im looking it was already unmuted
<SpAwN> pcm that is
<osiris> make sure kde is using alsa as default sound server ?
<SpAwN> i hjavent osiris....this is a live dvd...i will check
<SpAwN> hmm...would u know where i set that....i never use kde...and this is my 1st time on kubuntu
<Hawkwind> kcontrol
<osiris> kcontrol
<osiris> doh!~
<SpAwN> Hawkwind: u are on fire tonight =D
<Hawkwind> SpAwN: Make sure ALL settings in alsamixer are unmuted though
<SpAwN> Hawkwind: i just turned them all on
<Hawkwind> You scrolled all the way to right and got each one ?  There are about 25 different settings to change
<SpAwN> yes Hawkwind.....lol...took me a few mins to realize that but yes
<SpAwN> k kcontrol was set to auto detect...i switched it to alsa
<SpAwN> now restarting sound system is reapeaing itself
<Hawkwind> SpAwN: Have you done all of the restricted formats stuff ?
<SpAwN> Hawkwind: no i was using one of the examples in the the folder
<SpAwN> ...this is a live dvd
<Hawkwind> !restricted
<ubotu> For lots of multimedia issues this page has the useful information you want: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  see also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - Please use free formats: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<SpAwN> figured i wouldnt do that till i got any kinda sound
<SpAwN> hmm the little status bar under restarting sound service is just looping
<SpAwN> itll get to 100% then go back to 0 % and do it all over
<Hawkwind> You need to do restricted stuff to get sounds possibly
<osiris> open a term and try sudo kill artsd
<SpAwN> Hawkwind: i had a very similer prob when  i tried centos and ubuntu a while back(probly 8-9 months ago)
<osiris> might unloop it
<SpAwN> osiris: right on man.,,,,did unloop it
<SpAwN> still no sound when i try the sound test
<SpAwN> :(
<Hawkwind> Again, you have to do the restricted formats stuff
<SpAwN> Hawkwind: u realy think that that will affect all the sounds?
<SpAwN> like i get no start up sound...i get nothing
<osiris> SpAwN, cant say i ever attempted sound on an intel chipset, so im kinda clueless to its nuances
<Hawkwind> SpAwN: It happened to me.
<Healot> hi kubuntuans
<Hobbsee> hey Healot
<Hobbsee> SpAwN: is the PCM in kmix all the way up?
<SpAwN> yes Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> SpAwN: hmmm...which sound chipset is this?  obvuiously an intel
<SpAwN> im now gonna try and install it on a small partion to make sure i can get sound to work...but now its stuck at 50% of destecting my hard disk...
<SpAwN> yes
<SpAwN> 0000:00:1e.2 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 03)
<SpAwN> hmm.......wonder why its stuck...
<SpAwN> 2dns time its not gotten paste step 5...the disk scann thinggy
<SpAwN> brb gonna try somthing real quick
<Healot> I finally resize my resolution to the smoothest screen eva~
<SpAwN> hmm disappointing,,,,the installer isnt getting past the disk scan part...it got past the scan part but now is just hangging with the little mouse pointer spinning
<SpAwN> ...ill let it sit for a few more mins
<noiesmo> looking for help with pxeclient pxelinux.0 invalid image error
<Healot> no valid installer image - symptom... solution, reinstall a valid image, make sure the DHCP server configured correctly?
<billdha> hello
<billdha> Can someone tell me how to complitly remove Eterm
<Healot> apt-get remove --purge eterm
<SpAwN> welp here goes....lets hope i re partioned my hdd right and dont lose all 250 gigs of important stuff =D
<SpAwN> brb
<Healot> damn Skim keep crashing...
<holotone> I'm trying to enable simple local file sharing in between two kubuntu 6.06 machines
<holotone> I'm at the machine with the folder I'm trying to share
<holotone> I right click on the folder in konquerer and select properties
<holotone> the select the "Share" tab
<holotone> then "Configure File Sharing"
<holotone> I am prompted for su password, which  I enter
<holotone> I then get the dialog I SHOULD get, but I can't do anything as everything is greyed out.
<holotone> any ideas?
<roob> well good news.....i didnt mess up my partions
<holotone> Anyone? Simple folder sharing between two kubuntu 6.06 machines?
<raul> how to restore grub?
<ArmedGeek> holotone: nfs, probably
<Lynoure> hmm, info grub does not give the grub manual on kubuntu
<ArmedGeek> raul: grub-install /dev/<device>
<raul> how using the install cd?
<Lynoure> raul: put it in a boot with it
<rpedro> !tell raul about grub
<__osh__> Odd bet. I'm sure I know how it ends. With nothing and a claim that security stopped them. Let's hope they make enough on google-ads though. http://www.sonjaswette.com/index_en.html
<Lynoure> Is kubuntu supposed to show texinfo manuals with info command in it's default configuration?
<__osh__> Lynoure: Think so.
<Lynoure> __osh__: hmm, yes, seems that at least wget one is fine
<SpAwN> wow adept is pretty slick huh?
<Lynoure> time to report a tiny bug, then
<ArmedGeek> SpAwN: yep
<ArmedGeek> Lynoure: what info isn't working ?
<Zaire> anyone here know where I can find the aclocal-1.4 install or if it goes by any different name
<__osh__> I've always found adept to be a little slow. Works well enough though. One thing that bothers me is that I have to give my password to make security updates. Those should go more or less automatically.
<Zaire> my mandriva says aclocal-1.4 is missing when I try to run a make on this one program of mine
<ArmedGeek> Zaire: urpmi -y aclocal .. and why are you asking that here ?
<Lynoure> Zaire: but what does ubuntu say when you try the same?
<Zaire> cause its a linux help question and to get help with mandriva you have to pay a min of 60 bux for reg fee
<Lynoure> ArmedGeek: info grub. I filed a bug on it already  (into grub, not into info)
<Zaire> and Im not running ubuntu
<ArmedGeek> Lynoure: info grrub works here
<ArmedGeek> Zaire: just join #mandriva .. it's free
<Lynoure> ArmedGeek: hmmm, I haven't done anything t oinfo nor grub installations myself
<Lynoure> ArmedGeek: so you get the grub texinfo manual, and not the man page?
<Zaire> I would use Ubuntu or kubuntu but my vidcard makes it run very unstable
<ArmedGeek> Lynoure: works on my desktop too
<ArmedGeek> Zaire: if you're using mandriva just join #mandriva .. most of the guys over there know their distro
<Lynoure> ArmedGeek: I wonder whether it was then something that didn't upgrade right to the stable version of dapper. So you do get the right text, and not the one that says it should show the texinfo manual?  (just wanting to be sure)
<ArmedGeek> Lynoure: whoops, my bad.  wasn't paying close enough attention
<Lynoure> ArmedGeek: Thanks in any case. :)
<hunt0r> hi all, I have a problem with the transperancy in the konsole. When I activate the transparency only the first tab in the konsole will be transparent if i open another tab it is dark is this a known problem?
<Lynoure> hunt0r: let me see if I can get it to happen on mine...
<whoiam55> hunt0r: you have to save your session profile. settings > save as default
<SpAwN> hello all....i stil  have no sound i see this when i use aplay...so kubuntu sees that i have a sound card at least...http://pastebin.ca/76888
<SpAwN> ive unmuted and turned up every single thing in alsamixer
<Lynoure> hunt0r: I got background transparancy on all the session tabs.
<crimsun> SpAwN: pastebin ``amixer''
<hunt0r> whoiam55: sry this does not help :(
<SpAwN> ive added all the things in RestrictedFormats and still no sound at all...nothing
<hunt0r> Lynoure: what kde version do you have?
<SpAwN> crimsun: http://pastebin.ca/76889
<SpAwN> the normal pastebin timed out on me
<whoiam55> hunt0r: I just saw it's not working with root shell, but working with normal console
<hunt0r> whoiam55: hmm...
<Lynoure> hunt0r: the latest one that came with Dapper, 3.5.2
<SpAwN> i realy hope i get sound to work for me.....im liking this os
<crimsun> SpAwN: amixer set 'External Amplifier' off
<whoiam55> hunt0r: I'm using latest kde btw
<hunt0r> Lynoure: hmm.. ok I have upgradet to 3.5.3 but I saw this bug befor I upgraded too
<SpAwN> crimsun: k done
<SpAwN> let me test
<whoiam55> SpAwN: what's you problem?
<SpAwN> no sound whoiam55
<SpAwN> :(
<_rince_> mrg
<whoiam55> SpAwN: do you have libxine-extracodecs installed?
<whoiam55> and I supposed no sound in amarok
<Healot> !info libxine-extracodecs
<ubotu> libxine-extracodecs: the xine video/media player library, binary files. In repository multiverse, is optional. Version 1.1.1+ubuntu1-2 (dapper), package size 1148 kB, installed size 2976 kB
<SpAwN> whoiam55: yes i have it...no not just amarok...no sound at all
<SpAwN> and no crimsun i still have no sound
<whoiam55> !info amarok
<ubotu> amarok: versatile and easy to use audio player for KDE. In repository main, is optional. Version 2:1.3.9-0ubuntu4 (dapper), package size 7630 kB, installed size 18672 kB
<SpAwN> i personaly use xmms for mp3's
<crimsun> SpAwN: is this a laptop or a desktop?
<SpAwN> desktop dell dimension 8400
<SpAwN> uses ac'97
<SpAwN> 0000:00:1e.2 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 03)
<crimsun> amixer set 'Exchange Front/Surround' on && amixer set 'Spread Front to Surround and Center/LFE' on
<SpAwN> should i use sudo to do that cmd?
<crimsun> no
<SpAwN> k
<SpAwN> done
<crimsun> have you ever had sound (e.g., live cd)?
<SpAwN> no
<crimsun> if that doesn't work, dmesg
<SpAwN> i used mandriva linux b4..and it had no probs with it....i tried centos a while back and had no sound either....also a older version of ubuntu....
<crimsun> I may not respond immediately, phone
<SpAwN> sure thanks man
<SpAwN> omg crimsun it WORKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<SpAwN> i hear music
<crimsun> excellent.
<SpAwN> thanks god...........thanks so much
<Healot> duh
<SpAwN> i need to write that down so when i do a real full install i wont bug ya again ;)
<SpAwN> brb gonna fire up xchat
<Healot>  no one read the MigratingFromWindowsToubuntu documentation around here?
<sketchb0x> anyone around that could help me with a kde xorg config
<sketchb0x> my dual display nvidia card works on the login screen, but when kde boots up the second monitor goes out
<sketchb0x> anyone have any idea what changes from one screen to another?
<sketchb0x> that would mess up my xorg config
<sketchb0x> kde 3.5.3
<Lynoure> Healot: I haven't as I didn't migrate from Windows to Ubuntu... Do you want feedback on it, or something?
<ArmedGeek> sketchb0x: TwinView ?
<whoiam55> !info mythtv
<ubotu> mythtv: A personal video recorder application (client and server). In repository multiverse, is optional. Version 0.18.1-5ubuntu3 (dapper), package size 17 kB, installed size 64 kB
<sketchb0x> twinview is correct
<Healot> no... it seems people don't do reading anymore
<Healot> but they watch Da Vinci Code
<whoiam55> !info mythgame
<ubotu> mythgame: A game frontend (xmame, snes, nes, pc) module for MythTV. In repository multiverse, is optional. Version 0.18.1-3ubuntu3 (dapper), package size 367 kB, installed size 1496 kB
<Lynoure> Healot: I bet many people come to the channel without knowing that document exists.
<sketchb0x> ArmedGeek, it should work, and has worked before on this same box...
<martinjh99> What package are the kernel headers in?
<Healot> it's not even listed on the channel topic...
<Healot> but nvm...
<Lynoure> Healot: can you give the url for it. It wasn't googlable as easily as I thought (in fact some of the hits hinted at such document not existing, making further googling less likely for most people)
<Healot> pretty hard huh?
<sketchb0x> any idears ArmedGeek?
<martinjh99> !info kernel-headers
<ubotu> Package kernel-headers does not exist in dapper
<cpk1|away> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwitchingFromWindows lynoure?
<__osh__> what's the quick-key for switching desktops in kde these days?
<Healot> maybe because the faq on wiki has no spacing
<cpk1|away> first hit
<cpk1> "Migrating From Windows To ubuntu documentation" gave me that link as first result...
<martinjh99> What package is the Kernel Headers in? Need it for compiling Vmware Kernel Modules...
<Lynoure> cpk1: looks like something that should be on the topic on in the channel faq if such thing existed. Would prolly weed out at least handful of questions a day
<Healot> !find headers
<ubotu> Found: libxaw-headers, libxmu-headers, linux-headers-2.6.15-23, linux-headers-2.6.15-23-386, linux-headers-2.6.15-23-686 (and 33 others)
<Healot> !info linux-headers
<ubotu> Package linux-headers does not exist in dapper
<Healot> !info linux-headers-386
<ubotu> linux-headers-386: Linux kernel headers on 386. In repository main, is optional. Version 2.6.15.23 (dapper), package size 22 kB, installed size 52 kB
<Healot> !info linux-headers-686
<ubotu> linux-headers-686: Linux kernel headers on PPro/Celeron/PII/PIII/PIV. In repository main, is optional. Version 2.6.15.23 (dapper), package size 22 kB, installed size 52 kB
<Lynoure> cpk1: documentation prolly was the magic word. instead of howto
<cpk1> but its so much easier to have someone tell you exactly what to do than read it =P
<martinjh99> Got them thanks Healot!
<Healot> martinjh99: the most catchy way to install is "apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)"
<Lynoure> cpk1: Indeed, but I think I'll link it to my blog anyway, so that maybe someone will read it (but no one reads my blog...)
<sketchb0x> man this kde x issue is buggin me out
<sketchb0x> (0)(0)
<Healot> what issue?
<an> any app can open chm file in kde?
<Healot> !find chm
<ubotu> Found: fetchmail, archmbox, fetchmailconf, gnochm, kchmviewer (and 8 others)
<Healot> !info kchmviewer
<ubotu> kchmviewer: CHM viewer for KDE. In repository universe, is optional. Version 1.3a-1 (dapper), package size 171 kB, installed size 568 kB
<cpk1> lynoure: that wiki seems to be pretty helpful for a new person i suppose, still seems pretty general though
<an> thanku
<jaro> Hmm maybe another trial configuring of the Laptop Monitor ????
<default> hi all
<sketchb0x> yo
<default> is anyone able to assist me with installing gcc? (I'm a complete noob)
<Hobbsee> !b-e
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for a pre-built package first!)
<sarahg> hi
<Hobbsee> sk3tchb0x: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<Hobbsee> hey sarahg
<Healot> !info build-essential
<ubotu> build-essential: informational list of build-essential packages. In repository main, is optional. Version 11.1 (dapper), package size 6 kB, installed size 48 kB
<sk3tchb0x> hobbsee, for my twinview issue?
<Hobbsee> sk3tchb0x: sorry, that should have gone to default
<sk3tchb0x> cool
<Hobbsee> sk3tchb0x: not a clue w.r.t. twinview
<Hobbsee> (oh good.  everything will stop highligting like crazy now :P)
<default> !info gcc
<ubotu> gcc: The GNU C compiler. In repository main, is optional. Version 4:4.0.3-1 (dapper), package size 4 kB, installed size 64 kB
<Healot> the dualmonitor configuration for nvidia graphics accelerator
<Healot> !info twinview
<ubotu> Package twinview does not exist in dapper
<Healot> !find twin
<ubotu> Found: twin, twinkle
<Healot> !info twin
<ubotu> twin: a Text mode WINdow environment. In repository universe, is optional. Version 0.5.1-1 (dapper), package size 424 kB, installed size 1452 kB
<Healot> hoho funny
<an> any app can read all pdf ,pdg and caj file?
<Healot> what are those in the first place
<an> healot?
<an> wut u mean
<Healot> what files are these pdg caj?
<Healot> please don;t give extension of probably unpopular format
<bowler_iain> How can
<bowler_iain> how do you install flaash on to linux
<Healot> !flash > bowler_iain
<an> healot,unpopular? there are lots of files of these 3 format
<bowler_iain> how do you install flash player
<Hobbsee> !flash
<ubotu> For lots of multimedia issues this page has the useful information you want: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  see also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - Please use free formats: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Healot> I am not in the electronic documentation business
<Healot> I don;t know then
<lowtech> Hobbsee: how would i get it to send me something in /msg, or can it do that?
<an> okanyway ,thanku
<Hobbsee> lowtech: sure, !whateveryouwanttobetoldabout > lowtech
<lowtech> Hobbsee: thanks
<Hobbsee> or !tell lowtech about whatever
<lowtech> ok
<Healot> !info india
<ubotu> Package india does not exist in dapper
<BoSJo> Hi all: where do I find the [apt-get]  commands?
<Healot> man apt-get
<Healot> oh man... I love you, man
<BoSJo> Healot: thanks
<Hobbsee> BoSJo: also apt-get --help or apt-get -h
<grothesk> Hello!
<flo> i have this problem....libcairo is upgradable and when i try to do that i get upgrade (break) and gnome is giviing me a lot of error mesegez , is inusable, nothing works anymore, how can i get to know wich package enters in conflict with libcairo?i actualy use kubuntu
<Healot> to get full documentation of most Linux program, "man"
<grothesk> I'm searching for a kradio version for Dapper. May I use this .deb? http://debian.cn99.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/k/kradio/
<default> yeah, like... "man apt-get"
<crimsun> !info kradio
<ubotu> Package kradio does not exist in dapper
<Healot> flo: "apt-get -f install"
<crimsun> grothesk: you can try
<bowler_iain> theres nothing to do with install flash player
<Healot> grothesk: i think so...
<grothesk> How can I tell for which ubuntu is that 'universe'-tree?
<crimsun> grothesk: you can't unless you read the Packages file
<Healot> grothesk: you can sort that using adept or synaptic
<grothesk> How can I read them?
<grothesk> BTW: How would I use adept to install a local .deb?
<bowler_iain> Lynoure: Help
<sensei> dpkg -i
<sensei> Ah sry
<flo> Healot: libcairo2: Dipende: libfreetype6 (>= 2.2.1) ma 2.1.10-1ubuntu2.1is going to be installed , i can't get the sense of that
<Healot> just press y
<Healot> and it should isntall all the dependencies
<crimsun> flo: pastebin ``apt-cache policy libcairo2''
<grothesk> flo, this dependency is not to be resolved by now.
<uniq> morning.
<grothesk> Maybe try later.
<grothesk> flo, is that a .deb provided by beerorkid?
<flo> grothesk, i think i gotit, i have 500 http://www.beerorkid.com dapper/main Packages , and i'll comentit then apt-get update, right?
<crimsun> yes.
<crimsun> external repos are generally bad.
<grothesk> Sometimes 3rd-party repos may cause trouble.
<grothesk> As in this case...
<flo> i realy experinced that on my own ....good to know for the future
<flo> thx
<Lynoure> bowler_iain: hmm?
<Lynoure> bowler_iain: When you just ask "Help", it sounds like you are drowning or something. So what's the matter?
<bowler_iain>  how do you install flash player on linux
<crimsun> install flashplugin-nonfree from multiverse
<bowler_iain> crimsun: i've tryied that
<crimsun> bowler_iain: what Web browser are you usinG?
<bowler_iain> konqueror
<crimsun> bowler_iain: ls /usr/lib/flashplugin-nonfree/
<bowler_iain> nothing
<gupta> where are the network profiles stored ppl?
<crimsun> bowler_iain: then it probably failed to install due to mirror (network) problems, which is a known issue
<gupta> I can find the individual files for my default profile in /etc/resolv.con /etc/network . But if I add another profile, its settings are nowhere to be found .
<Lynoure> bowler_iain: you can also go to the macromedia site and install flash from there.
<crimsun> bowler_iain: follow my instructions timestamped "2006-06-17 21:03:36 EDT" at https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/flashplugin-nonfree/+bug/48620
<Lynoure> hmmm...
<cpk1> actually crimsun dont you mean your post on the 18th? =P
<[Nige] > anyone got mplayer pr8 installed yet?
<crimsun> cpk1: ?
<Zaire> ok mandriva channel is dictator styles in their language policy
<Lynoure> Zaire: well, swearing is not welcome here either.
<Zaire> they gave me hell for saying damn
<Lynoure> Zaire: sqitch to Ubuntu and we'll be glad to help you :)
<Zaire> I haven't had anyone tell me to watch my mouth over saying that word in atleast 17 years
<Zaire> if I had an ATI card I would switch
* Hobbsee doesnt kick people for saying damn.
* Hobbsee does kick people for language though.
<Zaire> well I can see the harsher words of nature like everyones fav F word lol
<Lynoure> Zaire: there is probably some general linux support channel as well
<Zaire> my issue is just trying to get tor and Privoxy setup
* Lynoure does non-debian & non-ubuntu support only for money
<cpk1> i looked at that link you gave crimsun because i was interested, the timestamp you gave was a different poster than you and didnt have that workaround that you posted on the 18th
<Hobbsee> Zaire: yeah, most people dont get away with that - although occasionally it will happen in dev channels, out of extreme frustration
<Zaire> so I see
<cpk1> zaire i got kicked from a channel for saying "crap"
<Zaire> yea thats kinda ridiculous
<crimsun> cpk1: the timestamps may differ according to your localtime
<Zaire> I would love to run one of the Ubuntu family but my nvidia FX 5200 creates major instabilities
<Zaire> don't know why cause I can run debian just fine
<cpk1> looks like its UTC, not 100% sure though =P
<gupta> Zaire: have you tried proxomitron ? It works great with wine
<Zaire> nopes dunno if its as good as tor though
<gupta> no its a replacement for privoxy
<Zaire> does anyone know how to find out what kind of chipset your running, my manual doesn't appear to say
<Zaire> I have a Foxconn mobo
<grothesk> Zaire, try 'lspci'
<grothesk> 0000:00:00.0 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. CN400/PM880 Host Bridge
<grothesk> That is my chipset.
<Zaire> advanced microdevices I think is what mine is
<Zaire> what else hardware wise would ubuntu be incompatible with?
<crimsun> Ubuntu can't run on a 1948 toaster.
<[Nige] > is anyone using an ati card with kde and dual monitors properly?
<Lynoure> Zaire: you can try ubuntu livecd to get some kind of idea how compatible it with your hardware. It's great for that
<ArmedGeek> ati cart != proper
<ArmedGeek> *card
<[Nige] > ArmedGeek, pardon?
<Lynoure> ArmedGeek: what would be proper? At least Radeon X600 worked easily and well :)
<Zaire> I have a Sempron 3100+  64Bit western digital 160 gig HD Nvidia FX5200 128 meg DDR foxcon mainboard and an LG 16x cd burner oh yea and my ram is an Azen 512 chip and a samsung 256
<ArmedGeek>  nvidia
<[Nige] > Lynoure, when you login do you have to type xrandr -s XX
<Lynoure> [Nige] : No, but I don't have dual monitors, fyi. Just a lappy.
<[Nige] > cheers :)
<[Nige] > dual monitors under linux is annoying or painfull with ati
<Lynoure> ArmedGeek: they work beautifully out of the box nowadays?
<rob> my kpanel just died, what is the actual name of it to get it back?
<tsdgeos> kicker
<ArmedGeek> Lynoure: i've been rrunning nvidia card with TwinView dual displays for quite some time.
<rob> cheers tsdgeos
<Zaire> and Ive tried Kubuntu LTS dapper, plain Kubuntu dapper, Xubuntu Dapper, Kubuntu dapper 64 bit, ubuntu 64 bit, Ubuntu i386, Kubuntu i386 they all crash pretty much consistantly and I mean total lock up and never at the same point
<Lynoure> ArmedGeek: That's not what I asked. :) But good for you.
<Zaire> what I would like to know is what did they do to the xorg when they changed it to the newer version from the one that debian uses
<Zaire> cause I can run debian pretty much 100% stable
<Lynoure> Zaire: in that case you should be able to run Ubuntu just fine
<Zaire> thats what I don't get it should but it won't :S
<Zaire> Ive tried every possible fix that has been done and some successfully and in the end it stops crashing for 2 days which is the longest I went without a crash then it starts back up again :S
<Lynoure> Zaire: you probably don't remember what you got in the logs from the crash?
<Zaire> nopes but I assume since I checked the bugzilla site for ubuntu for nvidia+crash that it was the issue cause a friend of mine got it to work with his system and he has an X800 XL
<Zaire> dunno I seem to have bad luck with OS lol
<|lostbyte|> Zaire, so your blaming the nvidia card ?
<|lostbyte|> the graphic cards..
<Zaire> just looking at the possibilities and so far that seems the most likely since on the bugzilla site I found like 26 pages of results from my query
<Zaire> I really don't know why it won't work but just know I want to really move away from windows and as quick as I can lol
<|lostbyte|> Zaire, what motherboard ? processor ? ram ? exta hardware ? ... just in case i come across something ..
<Zaire> foxconn board, AMD sempron 3100 64bit proc, azen an samsung ram, western digital 160 gig HD
<Zaire> and the nvidia
<atul> hello can anyone help me with a small problem starting gvim?
<atul> I get the following message everytime I launch gvim: /bin/sh: /usr/bin/esd: No such file or directory
<MidMark> hi
<|lostbyte|> Zaire, ok ! where does it crash with the Kubuntu 32bit version, again ?
<jaro> do I have to configure additional monitors to be able to switch displays ???
<Zaire> no particular point really just random and related to either adept, konverstaion, gaim, kopete, konquerer, or firefox just depends on which is feels like choosing I guess
<|lostbyte|> Zaire, Could you remove one ram and see if the problem persist.
<Zaire> sometimes as soon as I login
<Zaire> could prob try that yea but gonna be a pissoff if its one of the chips lol
<|lostbyte|> :)
<MidMark> why to boot a program at startup I need to put the script into rc2,3,4,5?
<Zaire> I only have 768 megs in my system lol
<|lostbyte|> Zaire, worth a try..
<|lostbyte|> Zaire, i am just cutting down hardware possiblities..
<Zaire> then I guess Im gonna take the samsung out first since its the 256 chip
<|lostbyte|> ok
<MidMark> any idea?
<|lostbyte|> jaro, yes, i belive so..
<nico8481> hi
<Zaire> dunno when Im gonna try re-installing Kubuntu but I know it will involve a full format
<jaro> |lostbyte|:  hm, then i have a problem , because i have too configure the actual LCD Display too, but I dont know how
<Zaire> make about the 35th Ive done this month lol
<|lostbyte|> Zaire, Thats so Fustrating..
<Zaire> yea your not kidding lol but I suppose Ive gotten used to it lol
<|lostbyte|> MidMark, what type of script ?
<MidMark> |lostbyte|: in general, I don't understand why some scripts have to starts from 4 dirs in rc
<Zaire> well I guess I could try a full re-install now just may take me about 20 min or so lol
<|lostbyte|> MidMark, Is'nt that the X initilization dir..
<Zaire> no guarantee that I will be back on irc tonight if it doesn't work still
<Zaire> since that was one of the point it like to crash at lol
<|lostbyte|> Zaire, SO your on that pc ? right now..
<MidMark> |lostbyte|: what? I mean rc2.d 3,4 and 5
<Zaire> yeps I only have one machine
<Zaire> gonna build a new one once I have the money
<|lostbyte|> Zaire, So what are u running on ? windblows ?
<Zaire> nopes lol I dumped that but for mandriva lol
<Zaire> only one aside from redhat 9 that I can run stable...well that and debian
<|lostbyte|> ok !
<Zaire> is there anyway to swap xorg for xfree86?
<|lostbyte|> Zaire, SO you have a sepertate partition with ubuntu ?
<Zaire> nopes
<Zaire> would be nice if I did though
<|lostbyte|> Zaire, huh ! i dont think so..
<|lostbyte|> But you can if you want to compile it..
<dakine> speaking of partitions...i want to use partition magic to create linux parts for a dual boot with windblows...but seems linux users are against part mgc. how else can i partition my drive???
<Zaire> why would I need to compile anything Ive run winblows and kubuntu side by side before
<alucard> hi
<alucard> who know how i can install and ati x800gt graphic driver with 3d acceleration?
<|lostbyte|> you wanted the xfree86 which has been depricated..
<sensei> dakine: There's hundreds of ways, but if you want to do it with partition magic.. just do i
<gatekeeper> dakine: you didn't like my suggestion of GParted??
<sensei> dakine: Some say that the partitions it creates are rubbish.. but you can still format them in the installation process
<sensei> So just go with whatever rocks your boat
<alucard> thanks
<Zaire> well Xfree is the only xserver other then debians xorg that worked for me
<dakine> how can i load a linuc prog unless i have linux??? it wont run under windows so i can then install linux
<sensei> sure
<|lostbyte|> dakine, with the linux installer its self. while you install kubuntu it will let you make those changes..
<dakine> soou are sayin the install process will let me partition???
<|lostbyte|> dakine, yes.
<dakine> ok...whew tkz!
<|lostbyte|> dakine, :P sure..
<|lostbyte|> MidMark, what are you looking for ?
<MidMark> |lostbyte|: for an explaination of the differences between rc2.d 3, 4 and 5
<MidMark> why there are 4 different stages?
<Zaire> you gonna be on tomorrow lostbyte?
<|lostbyte|> Zaire, hopefully..
<Muki-EX> NTFS + Folders with Japanese text = no go?
<Muki-EX> I'm not getting any folders that start with Japanese text to show up in Konqueror or the Terminal.
<Zaire> well i'll see about doing a multi partition and testing the ram theory tonight and hopefully be on tomorrow
<claus> MidMark: http://www.iodynamics.com/education/runlevel.html
* zorglu1 is looking lostbyte explaining the rationnal behind the runlevel
<zorglu1> pff i wanted to *see* it :)
<|lostbyte|> MidMark, there you go ^
<Zaire> well if I don't see ya tomorrow thanks for the help its appreciated but more then likely i'll be on tomorrow lol
<|lostbyte|> Zaire, Best of Luck !
<Zaire> i'll need it laters
<|lostbyte|> Zaire, its better you make a seperate partiton to debug this..
<Zaire> yeps always good lol
<MidMark> claus: the problem I know this, but WHY when you have a script often it should be present in runlevels from 2 to 5 and not only 5
<|lostbyte|> MidMark, Cuase it is run in sequence..
<|lostbyte|> MidMark, If one is skiped your system will crash..
<|lostbyte|> MidMark, 2 - 5 is for multi-user
<Muki-EX> Anyone? ^_^
<zorglu1> Muki-EX: retransmit :)
<Muki-EX> I can't see any Japanese text in NTFS drives.
<MidMark> |lostbyte|: yes, but why a script like for example cupsys should start from 2, and from 3 and from 4 and from 5?
<Muki-EX> For folders that *start* with Japanese text, this makes them invisible.
<MidMark> what it has to do in 4 stages that cannot do in one?
<zorglu1> MidMark: to explain the rationnal behind some like the boot process of unix can not be done on irc in a reasonable time. like 10min :)
<Muki-EX> zorglul : This is problematic when half of the folders in my music collection (3,000 some odd files) are like this =(
<|lostbyte|> MidMark, you can chage that, up to you.. but thats the system default..
<zorglu1> Muki-EX: i dont like japanesse music :)
<zorglu1> Muki-EX: kidding :)
<Muki-EX> Heh, np, it's not for everyone =P
<Muki-EX> If there was a way to remove the text in batch I'd do it.
<zorglu1> Muki-EX: i think there is a charset option for mount, let me look
<MidMark> zorglu1: that is a pitty
<Muki-EX> Thanks, zorglul.
<|lostbyte|> MidMark, Its really complex.. you will notice that those files are linked and interlinked..
<Muki-EX> On another note, whenever I mount a drive under sudo my default user can't access it. Is there a way to change permissions on a mounted folder?
<|lostbyte|> MidMark, they all redirect to one simple dir.. /etc/init.rc/
<MidMark> |lostbyte|: yes but I cannot understand the rational behind this as said by zorglu1
<|lostbyte|> MidMark,huh ! what did he say ?
<zorglu1> MidMark: i said nothing, so yes you have trouble understanding it :)
<zorglu1> MidMark: and many resource allow you to learn system design on the web or library or bookshop
<zorglu1> mount -o codepage=850,iocharset=iso8859-1,utf8 /dev/sdb1 /mnt <- Muki-EX this is the base
<zorglu1> Muki-EX: what is your usual mount command for you ntfs ?
<Muki-EX> zorglu1 : Thanks =)
<Muki-EX> I just put it in fstab
<MidMark> zorglu1 you have understand that I want to know the meaning of this desing, I know you haven't explained nothing
<Muki-EX> I don't mount manually ^^
<|lostbyte|> MidMark, he told you  http://www.iodynamics.com/education/runlevel.html
<zorglu1> MidMark: so you have books, and webpage and experience to get :) and this is not my fault if it cant be done here on irc :)
<zorglu1> Muki-EX: ok looking for codepage/iocharset for japanese
<zorglu1> Muki-EX: else you can use krename, an apps to rename file in batch :)
<MidMark> zorglu1: I haven't said that it's your fault... guys are you understanding what you want to understand :)
<MidMark> |lostbyte|: no
<MidMark> |lostbyte|: the link doesn't explain why it's like this
<zorglu1> hehe
<zorglu1> MidMark: man you wont get such explaination here
<|lostbyte|> zorglu1, sjis, jis7, eucjp
<zorglu1> we are trying to tell you
<MidMark> zorglu1: I have just understand, you are continue telling me, I'm not asking more than one :)
<zorglu1> MidMark: cool :)
<|lostbyte|> MidMark, to go into any mode type init <mode_no>
<|lostbyte|> MidMark, Experiance each..
<zorglu1> damn this non english charset is painfull :)
<zorglu1> Muki-EX: do like me, forget your native language and use english :)
<claus> MidMarK: that depends on your system, on debian I use generally runlevel 5, on ubuntu there is a default runlevel 2. Commonly it is enough to put your start scripts in the according runlevels. but if you reall want to relay on the runlevel for support purposes then you should use the common behavior. there are tools in the repositorys to do that for you, see man update-rc.d
<zorglu1> Muki-EX: is the krename option ok for you ?
<MidMark> |lostbyte|: you are still trying to explain me WHAT are runlevels, I don't know how to tell you that I need to know WHY it's like this... do you understand the difference between WHAT and WHY? Anyway it doesn't matter
<Muki-EX> zorglul : English IS my native language. I have no control over the folder names, as iTunes makes them from CDDB. There's over 1000 files I'd have to rename it.
<zorglu1> q. why init process is 0 ?
<Muki-EX> *have to rename
<paolo_> prova
<zorglu1> Muki-EX: ok :)
<paolo_> mi serve un piccolo aiuto per le icone di kubuntu
<|lostbyte|> MidMark, Ok ! they are like that because, you have to have cups started even in runlevel 2 or 3 because if you deside to run it with out x its will still run..
<Muki-EX> If I knew a way to batch-remove the text I'd do it ;)
<paolo_> hello
<zorglu1> http://www.linux-watch.com/news/NS6753305216.html <- One-third of Japanese engineers willing switch to desktop Linux
<Muki-EX> What's the flag in mount for ro ntfs drive?
<paolo_> I have download a icon from kde-look
<zorglu1> offtopic but found it on the way to japanese ntufp
<paolo_> How I can install it???
<MidMark> |lostbyte|: oleeeee :) millions of msgs to understand... probably my english is poor :)
<zorglu1> Muki-EX: to show 'readonly'
<MidMark> |lostbyte|: ok this is a good exaplaination
<MidMark> |lostbyte|: thanx
<|lostbyte|> MidMark, If you noticed all your services are running even if your in Console mode with out X..
<arso_> hey lostbye
<|lostbyte|> arso_, Hi there, dude..
<arso_> |lostbyte|:  wats up , i got a new problem
<|lostbyte|> arso_, Really ! now cute.. :P
<zorglu1> mount /dev/hda1 /mnt/windows -t ntfs -r -o iocharset=iso8859-2
<MidMark> paolo_: ciao, is it so simple, install and put into it the file you doenloaded
<kroyer> hi
<Muki-EX> Thanks =3
<arso_> |lostbyte|:  :P, my torrents on ktorrent are SLOW i gotta 512connection which does 63max on windows,but here its 15 and below !!
<zorglu1> MidMark: try adapting the above command with iocharset= to one of the sjis, jis7, eucjp
<zorglu1> MidMark: the command is from http://wiki.linux-ntfs.org/doku.php?id=ntfs-en
<zorglu1> MidMark: btw before trying to mount manually unmount the previous mount :)
<Muki-EX> brb
<MidMark> zorglu1: I'm not mounting at all :)
<|lostbyte|> arso_, could be your ISP.. i know of isp's that slow down spesific ports.. or it could be a slow torrent..
<dakine> aloha...
<|lostbyte|> zorglu1, what'nt that for Muki-EX  ?
<jc-denton> where is the hibernate button under kubuntu?
<zorglu1> lostbyte, he has a ntfs partition with japanese char in it and would like to see them
<|lostbyte|> jc-denton, under the sleep button !
<zorglu1> and i never used the whole charset thing :)
<|lostbyte|> jc-denton, just joking :P
<arso_> |lostbyte|:  but, it cant be my isp, since its on windows
<arso_> |lostbyte|:  and its 4 torrents, all with good seeds and ratios.
<|lostbyte|> iocharset=euc-jp or iocharset=utf8 sourld work fine..
<zorglu1> MidMark: ^ for you :)
<|lostbyte|> arso_, ktorrent on windows ?
<zorglu1> arso_: i smell nat :)
<zorglu1> arso_: have you a port forwarding
<jc-denton> also if i press the power button the system shuts down immediately
<MidMark> zorglu1: I'm not mounting :))
<zorglu1> for once i got something in my area of expertise
<jc-denton> and does not show such a dialog as under gnome
<zorglu1> MidMark: what do you mean ? not seeing file on a not mounted partition is normal :)
<MidMark> zorglu1: are you missunderstanding people, I have asked only for runlevels :)
<zorglu1> ah sorry
<Cavallo> how could I change panel look ?
<zorglu1> i was confused with Muki-EX
<MidMark> Cavallo: system settings -> panels
<zorglu1> Muki-EX: my previous message to MidMark, have you read them ?
<MidMark> Cavallo: or aspect
<arso_> zorglu1:  yes,port forwarde
<arso_> zorglu1:  just not sure if i did it right
<arso_> |lostbyte|:  utorrent on windows, ktorrent on linux
<zorglu1> arso_: from your description, the port forwarding it no good
<|lostbyte|> jc-denton, Didt find a use for it.. but here http://www.suspend2.net/
<Cavallo> MidMark: aspect ?
<zorglu1> arso_: azureus allows you to test the port forwarding, i dunno for ktorrent
<zorglu1> arso_: well we can do a little test. what is the 'public port' of your port forwarding ?
<MidMark> Cavallo: don't know english translation, check the first two icons in system settings
<arso_> zorglu1:  uumm ? :P meaning
<|lostbyte|> arso_, there is also an online test --> http://btfaq.com/natcheck.pl
<arso_> |lostbyte|:  checking it out
<jc-denton> no i mean
<jc-denton> under ubuntu i can just click on suspend
<arso_> |lostbyte|:  " hash id of the torrent"?
<jc-denton> err hibernate
<jc-denton> i installed kubuntu-desktop
<jc-denton> and there is no such thing
<jc-denton> also i have the problem that kdm is not loaeded automatically
<jc-denton> i did dpkg-reconfigure kdm
<jc-denton> and choosed kdm
<|lostbyte|> arso_, yes ! the weird no you have with torrents..
<|lostbyte|> paste it there..
<arso_> |lostbyte|:  umm where can i get it from an active torrent on ktorrent please
<|lostbyte|> something like.. 76S8DF7A68DF8A7SD68FF
<|lostbyte|> example ^
<zorglu1> arso_: when you did the port forwarding you re ssupposed to have a public and local port
<|lostbyte|> arso_, should be on the line where you see yout download list..
<arso_> |lostbyte|:  ok i am there,
<arso_> zorglu1:  is there any tool that configures port forwarding automatically
<zorglu1> arso_: nope.
<|lostbyte|> arso_, sorry, got mixed up with some other client.. are you on ktorrent now ?
<arso_> |lostbyte|:  yes, ktorrent
<zorglu1> arso_: wait you said it was ok on window ?
<arso_> zorglu1:  ya, my speeds were fine
<|lostbyte|> brb 5 mins
<zorglu1> arso_: ok so my diagnostic is (i) your port forwarding isnt working (ii) window did a upnp automatically
<zorglu1> arso_: you may try to install azureus, it has upnp and port forwarding checker
<RawSewage> ok, how do you fix the problem where it says another instance of Adept is running
<arso_> zorglu1:  but isnt azureus  a resource leech and stufF?i only have 1gb ram
<zorglu1> arso_: azureus requires more resource than ktorrent, but run without issue on 1gb ram
<zorglu1> if anything it will help you debug your issue
<arso_> zorglu1:  u sure it wont slow everything up
<arso_> zorglu1:  so it has a linux kubuntu version?
<zorglu1> take the linux version, it run on any distribution
<zorglu1> RawSewage: there is a lock file somewhere
<zorglu1> RawSewage: or maybe there is a problem with the database
<jc-denton> soo do i have to suspend my box in the cli or is there a chance that i can press on the powerbutton or something?
<zorglu1> RawSewage: try a 'sudo dpkg --configure -a'
<billdha> Hello,i run Kasbar and then i turn it off ,but now on panel theres no application show,how to fix this problem
<RawSewage> zorglu1, thx, didnt work.  I'll try sudo top
<|lostbyte|> arso_, no !
<|lostbyte|> dont ktorrent is the best...
<zorglu1> no :)
<|lostbyte|> zorglu1, what me to prove it ?
<zorglu1> hehe go ahead :)
<omeow> ktorrent is hardly the best (for me)
<zorglu1> but dont forget it is unprovable by definition :)
<zorglu1> as 'best' is a very fuzzy criteria
<omeow> Exactly.
<omeow> I do agree that the UI looks great, but internally it seems to be missing things.
<omeow> It takes ages for transfers to start, even when the correct ports are forwarded.
<|lostbyte|> arso_, are you there ?
<omeow> Torrent on windows is my favorite.
<omeow> Hopefully ktorrent can use that as its example.
<zorglu1> omeow: offtopic, but why do you like utorrent ?
<zorglu1> omeow: im a p2p dev and want to know what people want :)
<|lostbyte|> zorglu1, You could be right, but could you name the advance feature of azeurus ?
<|lostbyte|> any*
<omeow> zorglu1: That's easy to answer.
<zorglu1> lostbyte, well i wont enter in any war like that :) but it is a direct part of my full day job to know that :)
<omeow> I like Torrent (which I switched to from azureus) because it was so much faster thatn azureus, it was more minimal, and provided the basic things I need in a torrent client.
<zorglu1> http://azureus.sourceforge.net/ <- can provide info on azureus
<omeow> - Like I said before, it's much much faster and smaller
<zorglu1> omeow: faster as in 'using less CPU' or 'downloading faster' ?
<omeow> In size
<|lostbyte|> zorglu1, nice..
<|lostbyte|> zorglu1, what part you work under ?
<omeow> downloading speed is irrelevant
<omeow> It was just smaller in size and faster as in using less CPU power.
<omeow> - I can control the speed of individual torrents and the global speed
<zorglu1> omeow: ok so you need 'basic feature and using resource in a reasonable manner, so you can forget it is running in background' :)
<omeow> - I can select which files I want to download
<arso_> |lostbyte|:  so sorrry
<arso_> |lostbyte|:  was away a bit
<arso_> |lostbyte|:  u were saying
<|lostbyte|> arso_, ok ! your on ktorret ?
<zorglu1> lostbyte, i do p2p , i dont work on azureus itself, but yes i do know the bt protocol :) and azureus is by far the most advanced of all implementation
<omeow> also the slowest, don't forget to mention that. =P
<|lostbyte|> ok !
<omeow> At least, back when I was using that, startup time was long and it took long for transfers to start.
<|lostbyte|> zorglu1, whats that feature called where u can do file selection ?
<zorglu1> the 'allow to forget it is running in background' is real important :)
<omeow> Torrent starts in a sec and transfers start quite fast too, I guess it mostly depends on the tracker though.
<zorglu1> lostbyte ?
<zorglu1> i dont understand the question
<|lostbyte|> zorglu1, the chunks you want to download from a torrent and not the whole torrent itself.
<RawSewage> KTorrent does that
<RawSewage> it asks you which files you want to download
<RawSewage> for example, if it's a torrrent with 10 shows
<RawSewage> you click which ones you want to download
<|lostbyte|> RawSewage, yeha ! i know.. but whats that called ?
<zorglu1> lostbyte yep you can choose the file you want to download within the torretn
<zorglu1> oh the name of this particular feature
<zorglu1> i dunno
<|lostbyte|> yup !
<arso_> |lostbyte|:  yes, on utorrent
<arso_> |lostbyte|:  umm how do i dowload azureus
<|lostbyte|> arso_, yoru having problem on linux right ?
<RawSewage> what do I install so I can compile
<arso_> |lostbyte|:  thru adeot?
<arso_> |lostbyte|:  no linux is fine
<|lostbyte|> RawSewage, build-essential.
<RawSewage> ty
<|lostbyte|> arso_, your having a windows problem ?
<omeow> |lostbyte|: I assume it's called file selection? :)
<|lostbyte|> omeow, are you sure, cause thats what i call it..
<|lostbyte|> :P
<jc-denton> aarrrgh
<omeow> Why would it be wrong?
<jc-denton> i want a button now where i can click on it and then it hibernates
<jc-denton> but i cannot find that
<|lostbyte|> omeow, maybe your right..
<|lostbyte|> tx
<crooger> hi everyone :-)
<arso_> bo
<omeow> Yes, my right.
<|lostbyte|> jc-denton, on your keyboard ?
<crooger> anyone knowns how to install .kth file ? (theme?)
<|lostbyte|> crooger, kcmshell kthememanager
<|lostbyte|> in console, or run ^
<jc-denton> |lostbyte|: it would be cool if i get a dialog when pressing the powerbutton (smiliar to the gnome dekstop)
<jc-denton> but a button on the desktop would also be enoug
<jc-denton> enough
<crooger> thx |lostbyte|
<sensei> jc-denton: Can't you just edit /etc/acpi/events/powerbtn ?
<sensei> And followed by /etc/acpi/powerbtn.sh
<jc-denton> so that it hibernates when pressing the pwerbutton?
<sensei> Yeah
<RawSewage> whats that klipboard app called
<zorglu1> oh i will look this one
<jc-denton> humm
<jc-denton> a dialog would be nice
<zorglu1> my computer doesnt even shutdown when i press powerbutton, it just stop the alim :)
<sensei> Get xdialog and hack the script ;)
<|lostbyte|> RawSewage, klipper
<RawSewage> thx
<|lostbyte|> sensei, loooks like hibernation / suspend is kernel dependent..
<jc-denton> # Otherwise, if KDE is found, try to ask it to logout.
<jc-denton> # If KDE is not found, just shutdown now.
<jc-denton> ah
<sensei> |lostbyte|: Of course it is
<jc-denton> it does not find kde here
<sensei> It is possible to do in userland though, with suspend2
<jc-denton> otherwise it would display the logout dialog
<jc-denton> humm
<jc-denton> my (k)ubuntu is broken :(
<|lostbyte|> sensei, thats what i told him..
<sensei> jc-denton: Remove the checking altogether ;) Just assume it's there
<sensei> But that's just for asking it to logout, you don't even want that when hibernating
<|lostbyte|> brb 10mins
<jc-denton> no i want the dialog first
<jc-denton> probably i also want to do something else
<sensei> jc-denton: Yeah, so get xdialog and add a line or two to the script
<jc-denton> and it's annoying if you press it acientally
<jc-denton> but it should work
<jc-denton> i think i'll have to debug this
<sensei> What's not working?
<jc-denton> it does not recognize kde
<sensei> It's not logging out you mean?
<arso_> the funny thing is, my upload is going full speed !:S
<Howitzer> Hi, i have a problem with the KDE network settings
<arso_> doesnt this group therapy rock1
<raziel_> hello
<Howitzer> i can ONLY connect to the internet when using 'iwconfig ath0 key open -key-' then 'iwconfig ath0 essid -essid_name-' and then doing 'dhclient ath0'
<Howitzer> that's the only way
<Howitzer> as soon as i use DHCP in the KDE networking stuff, i recieve 'Network Unreachable' when pinging my gateway
<raziel_> can someone help me to install quake 2?
<Howitzer> raziel_: i think there is a Loki Installer for it
<|lostbyte|> raziel_, works fine for me.. in wine..
<RawSewage> After I build /   make a program, and it installs to usr/local
<RawSewage> can I delete the original folder
<war95> Anyone here do any benchmarking with SW RAID5 vs. chunk size in a performance analysis?
<Howitzer> does the installer run with wine |lostbyte| ?
<RawSewage> doh, I shouldve checked adept
<|lostbyte|> RawSewage, its best to keep the source and do make uninstall from it.
<raziel_> i downloaded 2 packets with adept
<RawSewage> ok thx
<RawSewage> I bet it's in Adept
<RawSewage> Im an idiot
<raziel_> so I don't need them?
<|lostbyte|> Howitzer, yes.. but i installed quake3
<Howitzer> try running the installer with Wine then
<Howitzer> but can't noone help with my problem? :(
<|lostbyte|> RawSewage, i was talking about a program you installed from source..not sr.deb
<|lostbyte|> src*
<RawSewage> yep, there it is
<RawSewage> I know
<RawSewage> I guess I'll do make uninstall then
<RawSewage> and reinstall with Adept
<RawSewage> it's still building...
<Howitzer> i thought of a possible solution but have no idea how to implement it... I made a bash script which does the iwconfig ath0 stuff and the dhclient ath0 stuff., I'd like to use that instead of the KDE networking tool
<dna_> Howitzer: are you using wireless assistent or the network settings in system settings? I had strange problems with wireless assistent, not sure why it is included in kubuntu
<|lostbyte|> sensei, suspend2 need to be compiled into the kernel..
<Howitzer> dna_: network settings
<Howitzer> is wireless assistant in kcontrol?
<dna_> no, its the last item in k-menu->internet
<Howitzer> hmm
<Howitzer> i'm going to try it
<Howitzer> maybe it works :)
<|lostbyte|> Howitzer, i dont think so..
<jc-denton> humm the script works, sry
<jc-denton> i did not read the command exactly
<jc-denton> but why shall it logout immediately
<Howitzer> but i find it weird that i can get everything with dhclient while the dhcp function in network settings doesn't work :/
<jc-denton> and not first display a dialog as ubuntu-desktop does?
<sensei> |lostbyte|: Yes?
<|lostbyte|> jc-denton, it works ?
<jc-denton> well if 'logout' == logout and shutdown
<dna_> for me wireless assistent found my ap, I typed in my key but it did not connect to the ap properly and did not get a dhcp lease
<sensei> jc-denton: And there's where xdialog comes into play :)
<|lostbyte|> sensei, suspend2 need to be compiled into the kernel..
<sensei> |lostbyte|: Yes?
<raziel_>     /who freenode/staff/*
<jc-denton> humm
<dna_> Howitzer: tried rebooting after you typed in the correct key in network settings? Also check upper/lower case characters in essid
<jc-denton> ok let me ask some more question
<|lostbyte|> sensei, also... included since 2.5.18 in the main development kernel tree
<jc-denton> is it possible to get a hibernate button in the logout dialog (where konqui sleeps)
<|lostbyte|> jc-denton, ^^ for you also..
<|lostbyte|> jc-denton, i fear its not supported..
<sensei> |lostbyte|: Where are you getting? :)
<jc-denton> and how can i open that dialog from the cli with dcop?
<|lostbyte|> sensei, http://www.suspend2.net/HOWTO-2.html#ss2.3
<jc-denton> not supported?
<jc-denton> hibernate works under ubuntu
<jc-denton> kubuntu just does not seem to have a gui integration
<raziel_> nobody instaled quake 2 using the 2 packets into Adept?
<sensei> |lostbyte|: What does this has to do with me?
<sagara> yes
<|lostbyte|> jc-denton, i dont know if the kernel is any diff for both, but the path shoud be included..
<Howitzer> wlanassistant does it for me
<Howitzer> just had to select shared key and non-ascii
<|lostbyte|> patch*
<Howitzer> will it do this every time i log in?
<|lostbyte|> sensei, you were telling me that suspend2 is done on userland..
<jc-denton> no the kernel is the same of course
<sensei> |lostbyte|: No, I'm saying that what he wants can be done in userland
<|lostbyte|> but not with suspend2..
<sensei> Ffs.. yes
<jc-denton> hibernate works here
<jc-denton> all i want is a button for hibernate in the kde logout dialog
<|lostbyte|> jc-denton, your on ubuntu ?
<jc-denton> ubuntu with kubuntu desktop
<sensei> Of course a thing like suspension requires kernel involvement! 06:46:57 < sensei> |lostbyte|: Of course it is
<jc-denton> and a way to open the logout dialog from the shell
<sensei> I was saying it can be done in userland, setting it up so that the powerbutton suspends
<jc-denton> humm
<|lostbyte|> jc-denton, ok ! right click > create new > link to application.
<|lostbyte|> sensei, ok !
<Howitzer> hmm
<Sansana> hi
<Howitzer> how do i make the settings used by wlanassistant the default settings?
<Howitzer> oh nvm
<Howitzer> hehe
<Howitzer> am i damn glad my internet works
<Sansana> me too:D
<Howitzer> oh
<Howitzer> was just about to ask if anyone could say something to check if it really worked -_-
<Sansana> didn't want to work until I used iwconfig
<Howitzer> with me too!
<Sansana> hehe, you're connected to server so looks like it works :)
<Sansana> there's someting wrong with wl assistant I think >_>
<Howitzer> but Sansana, i discoverd i can solve it by simply using hexadecimal for the WEP key
<|lostbyte|> Howitzer, wlassistant ?
<Howitzer> and wlanassistant worked fine for me when i used shared key and unchecked the ASCII box
<Howitzer> of
<Sansana> I just had to configure my wlan via wlconfig instead of wl assistant
<Howitzer> wlanassisant wlassistant, all the same :D
<|lostbyte|> Howitzer, i think its a bug, i cant even specify a ascii key there..
<Howitzer> but my wireless is called ath0 :/
<Howitzer> hmm
<Howitzer> i think it is bugged
<Howitzer> started it up 6 times
<|lostbyte|> Howitzer, you can even set it in /etc/network/interface the way i do it..
<Howitzer> yes but i have no idea how to work with that file
<|lostbyte|> Howitzer, man intrefaces
<|lostbyte|> Howitzer, man wireless
<Howitzer> they have a man page for wireless?
<Howitzer> fuck
<|lostbyte|> Howitzer, i usually dont trust gui for networking stuff..
<Howitzer> and i discover that after a week
<Estiquaaazi> why when i start ktorrent it crashes and give the error signal 6(SIGABRT)???
<|lostbyte|> :)
<Howitzer> i don't mind using a GUI, as long as i can check the configuration file
<Sansana> |lostbyte| indeed, gui didn't want to make my net working and console did >.>
<Howitzer> yeeeeeeeeeeeha
<Howitzer> i'm thrilled now
<|lostbyte|> :)
<Howitzer> now i can finally install the nvidia drivers, tremulousand wesnoth
<Howitzer> wooo
<Sansana> :D
<|lostbyte|> Estiquaaazi, run ktorrent --debug in console.
<Howitzer> and i'm going to try konqueror as a webbrowser for a while
<Howitzer> see if i like it
<Sansana> Howitzer for nvidia drives i recommend easy ubuntu
<|lostbyte|> Howitzer, you will..
<Sansana> I miss my opera ;_;
<Howitzer> what amazes me is that they have greasemonkey for konqueror :D
<Howitzer> Sansana: why don't you install it then?
<Sansana> well I'm a deviant, I really do not like having 2 or more web browsers ;p
<Howitzer> tyh
<Howitzer> rofl
<Howitzer> i kind of hate that too, but when it's necessary..
<Howitzer> does anybody know of a good rm to mpeg converter btw?
<Sansana> I don't
<|lostbyte|> Howitzer, really ! link me..
<Howitzer> huh?
<dueyfinster> Howitzer: Sorry I don't know one
<|lostbyte|> Howitzer, mencoder can do it with the right options..
<sensei> Couldn't mencoder do that ?
<sensei> Yeah
<Howitzer> oh
<Sansana> hm... is there anything like amip for konversation and xmms? ( the now playing: thingy)
<Howitzer> isn't that included with mplayer?
<sensei> Yeah
<Howitzer> my dad has this 150 page long printed manual for MPlayer
<Howitzer> really amazes me how much functions a movie player can possibly have xD
<Sansana> I'm really impressed with Krita, the interface is so much similar to photoshop:D
<sensei> See it as a 'movie suit' rather than a movie player :)
<Howitzer> btw, is adept kubuntu's synaptic?
<|lostbyte|> Howitzer, you have to install it seperatly.
<Howitzer> synaptic?
<Howitzer> or mencoder?
<Howitzer> or adept?
<san|bbl> cya :)
<Howitzer> wooow adept isn't good :(
<Howitzer> it confuses by forcing me to look at 3 things at the same time
<|lostbyte|> Howitzer, sudo apt-get install mencoder
<Howitzer> okay
<Howitzer> ty
<|lostbyte|> ;)
<steveire> Where can I get info on regex?
<zorglu1> google :)
<steveire> hmmn
<steveire> Do you know if it's possible to match aa, but not aaa
<zorglu1> it is possible :)
<zorglu1> aa[^a] 
<zorglu1> or something along this line
<steveire> I've tried a few things. I'll just keep going at it.
<Pupeno> Hello.
<DocTomoe> I am in dire need for help with installing a finctional ndiswrapper in dapper. I installed ndiswrapper-*, and added the driver. I also did  a modprobe ndiswrapper - but I do not get an interface. Anyone in here ishing to give a helping hand?
<vaka> no
<|lostbyte|> DocTomoe, ndiswrapper -l
<|lostbyte|> what does it say ?
<Pupeno> It seems my ISP's DNS servers are crap, I've been having problems for days. I can download at >100MB/s once I get to connect, but I get many "Unknown host" errors. I was thinking about running a caching DNS in my own workstation. Would that help me ? if so, which dns server do you recommend (that is lightweight and easy to configure) ?
<DocTomoe> |lostbyte|: bcmwl5a         driver present, hardware present
<|lostbyte|> iwconfig
<|lostbyte|> ?
<|lostbyte|> DocTomoe, ^
<DocTomoe> |lostbyte|: oh, the wlan interface seems to be called eth1 for some reason O_O
<|lostbyte|> DocTomoe, then it works..
<Howitzer> wtf
<Howitzer> konqueror isn't fully supported by GMail? Oo
<DocTomoe> |lostbyte|: what package is that new KDE network manager in?
<Howitzer> i get this HTML crippled page
<zorglu1> Howitzer: modify the config of konqueror to claim it is a firefox
<|lostbyte|> huh .. kwifimanager
<DocTomoe> |lostbyte|: i mean that other one which is new in dapper ...
<DocTomoe> kwifimanager is pretty basic
<|lostbyte|> DocTomoe, wlassistant ?
<Howitzer> wooohoo
<abattoir_> DocTomoe: the kernel brings w/ it a bcm43xx driver, that's why you get eth1
<Howitzer> i can watch School Rumble
<abattoir_> DocTomoe: but that doesnt work for me, i use ndiswrapper
<abattoir_> DocTomoe: i disable that driver and then use ndiswrapper
<abattoir_> DocTomoe: its a quick and dirty hack, but it works
<DocTomoe> abattoir_: how do I disable that kernel driver?
<SkrotFFS> aseigo: You've acctually got internet in Trysil? =)
<aseigo> SkrotFFS: yep =)
<|lostbyte|> DocTomoe, removing bcm43xx module
<aseigo> SkrotFFS: it's the best country lodge i've stayed in yet
<abattoir> DocTomoe: 'cd' to /lib/modules/<your kernel>/kernel/drivers/net/wireless
<|lostbyte|> DocTomoe, put it in blacklist
<SkrotFFS> aseigo: Yeah. Looks sweet on the pictures. :)
<abattoir> DocTomoe: as root move the bcm43xx folder to /root
<abattoir> DocTomoe: after that do a 'sudo depmod -a'
<abattoir> DocTomoe: another thing i've had to do is add "iface wlan0 inet dhcp" and in the next line "auto wlan0" to /etc/network/interfaces
* BKaj lives in tourist lodge country, 23km from the North Channel/Georgian Bay/Lake Huron/Ontario/Canada
<david_> is there anybody that could help me out with installing gaim? when i run the .package file says it cannot find 'GtkSpell Spell Checking Library' and fails
<elden> download d latest gaim at their website and use alien
<david_> okay, and is alien an application?
<abattoir> DocTomoe: Restart your computer, if you setup ndiswrapper right, the module would have been loaded already
<elden> umm no
<elden> it converts rpms to deb
<elden> that's what i usually do when i install gaim
<gatekeeper> david_, why aren't you installing gaim from your pacakage manager?
<BKaj> whaddya want gaim for ... got to windows if ya wanna chat on msn :)
<david_> um... well i just downloaded the file that sounded right off the site. i'm kinda new to linux, so i'm learning :P
<gatekeeper> david_, and yes you need to install alien from your package manager before you can use it
<david_> okay, how can i do that?
<elden> try sudo apt-get install alien
<abattoir> david_: if you are running kubuntu, kopete must be installed already. It is also a multi-protocol messenger client...
<Sansana> kopete <3
<elden> he likes gaim more than kopete
<gatekeeper> david_, apt-get install gaim much easier
<abattoir> david_: unless ofcourse, you want *only* gaim :)
<david_> well i've used gaim on windows before so that's my whole reasoning for wanting to use it here
<david_> i'll try apt-get install gaim
<gatekeeper> david_, it will be sudo apt-get install gaim
<BKaj> I was just funnin' ya david_
<david_> oh okay. and i know bkaj lol
<decious> any one have issues mounting data dvd's greater than 4gig?
<BKaj> I always think of gaim ppl the same as AOL users...the disneyland of the internet :)
<david_> woohoo! it worked! thanks a lot guys, you rock :)
<gatekeeper> BKaj, that sort of remark could be taken as hostile
<gatekeeper> david_, :-)
<BKaj> no hostile intent , just an opinion
<BKaj> :)
<gatekeeper> BKaj, appreciate that just be carefull of the perception :-)
<BKaj> WHY?
<cpk1> gaim is an irc client too
<cpk1> among other things
<BKaj> yeah iknow,Icouldn't get kopete topw ork for me , it was too arcane :)
<BKaj> to work
<david_> no hard feelings were taken here. good night guys, and thanks again for your help
<BKaj> so I stuck with the old tried and trues like Konversation and xchat
<gatekeeper> your welcome  :-)
<zorglu1> i irc thru gaim
<Sansana> konversation here, and I'm starting to like this program
<BKaj> gaim or kopete?
<decious> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1202068#post1202068
<BKaj> yeah Sansana, i agree ...I like the interface and the easy  setup
<Lynoure> irssi here :)
<Sansana> But are here any colour themes? I mean something like black background and white letters? I dont want to change every colour manually
<Lynoure> But I'm ancient
<BKaj> no gaim just kopete in dapper and it just doesn't work for me on irc ...I'm not the dullest knife the drawer but I can't seem to get kopete to connect on irc. :)
<BKaj> Lynoure: ancient ? what's that mean...yer old nick , or are you just OLD like me ?
<C_REATiVE_> re
<Philip5> BKaj: you can install gaim if you really want it
<Sansana> BKaj you know, I have similar problem but... I like to use another program for irc, than the one I use for icq and jabber
<BKaj> jabber still around ? wow I haven't seen anyone mention it for yrs
<Sansana> :D
<Sansana> jabber is fine
<BKaj> what jabber client do you use ?
<Sansana> right now kopete
<BKaj> is it easier to use for jabber than irc ?
<Gentix> is it possible to convert my reiserfs3 partition to a reiserfs4 one?
<Gentix> and is it already supported by the latest kernel??
<BKaj> are you running suse Gentix?
<Sansana> BKaj hm... jabber is similar to ICQ, it's hard to say whats easier or harder
<Gentix> would I be on this channel if I were?? ;)
<Gentix> BKaj: no I'm using kubuntu dapper drake ;)
<Philip6> BKaj: and there is no problem using kopete with irc either... just did... :)
<BKaj> we get all kinds here , ppl who want to learn about kubuntu but are using differnt distros
<Gentix> BKaj: k, but no I just use kubuntu
<BKaj> Philip6: hehe, i must be missing something then cuz I can't get kopete to connect in irc
<Howitzer> just use Konversation?
<BKaj> yup, I do :)
<BKaj> it works fer me as the saying goes
<Philip5> BKaj: go into settings/configure add new protcoll - irc setup you nick and then go to connection...
<humbert> hello all
<Philip5> BKaj: select freenode, edit and make new: irc.freenode.net
<os2mac> OK just installed LTS on my Inspiron 8600 it detected my wlan card but when I go enable it I get "SIOCSIFFLAGS: no such file or diretory....
<humbert> how to list other channels ?
<Philip5> BKaj: select that new server and press the "up key" so it's in top of the list
<Philip5> done
<humbert> new server that freenet ?
<coachJ> need help big time
<Lynoure> BKaj: This is my 15th year on irc... I'm 30, agewise
<coachJ> i tried to change the way user login, now the screen is to big for the monitor, as you move the mouse off the screen the image shifts
<coachJ> to a oart of the image that was offf screen
<vaka> i don't want konqueror to open the files with a simple click... how can i change that?
<Philip5> vaka: go into system settings and select mouse and change to dubble click
<vaka> ty ;D
<Philip5> np
<coachJ> philip can you help me
<Philip5> vaka: hade the same annoying feeling with it :)
<BKaj> Lynoure: I'm old ...63 in a few weeks ...retired for 7 yrs been on IRC for all of them ...I got a pc when i retired and started to learn , then. I had used pc with application progs on the job but omly used the internet to email reports etc .
<vaka> it's very annoying
<os2mac> can anyone help with the Wlan thing?
<Philip5> coachJ: not sure i got the problem right
<vaka> bye and ty
<coachJ> the desktop image is to big for the monitor
<Sansana> os2mac I can maybe help
<os2mac> OK just installed LTS on my Inspiron 8600 it detected my wlan card but when I go enable it I get "SIOCSIFFLAGS: no such file or diretory....
<coachJ> so when you move the mouse the image moves
<os2mac> I can see and configure it in iwconfig
<os2mac> but it won't enable in ifconfig and it won't do dhclient.
<Lynoure> BKaj: I gave my mother a debian box when she retired... She hadn't really used computers before that so she was a perfect guinea pig for that. I update it for her, though. :)
<Philip5> coachJ: have you default settings of your desktop resulotion? or have you installed some drivers for ati or nvidia?
<Sansana> hm... i didn't use if config when I was configuring my wireless network
<Philip5> coachJ: sounds like virtual desktop or something
<coachJ> all was great unti; i tried to change the way user login
<os2mac> Sansana I am asking the same question in #ubuntu as well.... just wanted to let you know.
<coachJ> even the login screen icon is huge
<BKaj> cool thing to do for your mom , Lynoure :)
<Sansana> os2mac, ok :)
<Sansana> os2mac and does network setting detect your card?
<os2mac> network setting?
<Sansana> system settings -> network settings
<os2mac> yes... but shows it as disabled
<Sansana> hm..
<themouse> hi all, I downloaded the sources of freetype, edited the config file to enable the bytecode interpreter, ./configure, make, make install, but there don't seem to have any change, why is that?
<Sansana> and what do you get when you activate it?
<themouse> better rending of fonts
<os2mac> it says enabling interface, highlights the disable interface button, disables the enable interface button and doesn't change the state of the nic.
<DocTomoe> I am still having problems getting ndiswrapper to work with my kubuntu dapper fresh-from-start-install. I managed to get the non-working bcm-kernel-drivers out of memory, however, ndiswrapper doesn't seem to work either. Any helpful ideas?
<gatekeeper> themouse, seem to be doing a lot of compiling from source?
<Sansana> os2mac hm... that's weird, I think I can't help you :( sorry
<chrisdarby> hey, just installed Kubuntu and i'm a bit of a linux n00b, can anyone help me install the correct drivers for my graphics card?
<zorglu1> chrisdarby: lets try
<themouse> I had only to change one line in config file and compile it
<themouse> http://avi.alkalay.net/linux/docs/font-howto/kde.png
<zorglu1> chrisdarby: what is your gfx card ?
<gatekeeper> chrisdarby, did it not autodetect correctly?
<chrisdarby> zorglu1: ATI Radeon 9700 Pro
<themouse> here's how it will look after the change
<chrisdarby> gatekeeper: No, the resolution is very low and the system settings pannel won't let me change it
<zorglu1> chrisdarby: first stage, google 'xorg 9700 ati pro'
<chrisdarby> Kubuntu has recognised it merely as "ati"
<zorglu1> chrisdarby: first link is exactly what you want :)
* zorglu1 got lucky on this one :)
<chrisdarby> zorglu1: Thanks :) made my day :)
<mateusz> hi
<Sansana> hi mateusz
<gatekeeper> zorglu1, ati doesn't seem to be very linux friendly
<zorglu1> gatekeeper: heard some rumours about this. i dunno
<gatekeeper> zorglu1, good percentage that come in here with troubles seem to use ati hmmm
<Sansana> zorglu1 maybe this could help you http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/overview.html
<zorglu1> Sansana: me ?
<Lynoure> some ati cards are, others not
<zorglu1> Sansana: why me ?
<Sansana> yes, there's option to install good ati drivers
<zorglu1> Sansana: ah ok, i was the one answering this question, not asking it :)
<Sansana> aa
<Sansana> lol
<Sansana> sorry
<Lynoure> X600 has so far been all good and open source to me :) But I literally spend a month looking for the perfect laptop
<zorglu1> no problem :)
<coachJ> phi;ip U still there
<coachJ> Philip--fixed it the monitor settins were lost when I attempted to change the way users login.
<jaro> I need help configuring my LCD-Monitor
<Philip5> coachJ: aha, good
<Philip5> coachJ: that you could fix it i mean... :)
<coachJ> yeah but sounds like a bug
<jaro> I dont know what monitor I have got
<Philip5> jaro: doesn't you have a name somewhere on it?
<jaro> well as far as I know.. I have got an Acer Aspire 1350 Laptop and and an 15'' LCD screen
<jaro> I also have a Philips 107E Monitor next to it, and plugged in
<jaro> but I can only run one of them at a time.. and I cant autodetect the LCD-Screen, because the screen goes black then
<jaro> and the other monitor will only be detected when it is plugged in at reboot time
<jaro> maybe you can help me googleing it out
<Philip5> jaro: what happens if you use generic settings for your resolution?
<jaro> hm it works.. but I still get errors when switching for console ...
<jaro> the screens turns black then
<jaro> it switches off.. kinda
<jaro> and it wont get back until another reboot
<jaro> and I dont know how to add this additional monitor
<jaro> i thought I would need to have the LCD configured
<jaro> when I try to autodetect the screen, it goes off
<Philip5> jaro: not sure of other drivers but i use nvidia and there i can setup and force different settings to different cards or displays
<jaro> hm I have a S3 Via Unichrome Graphic card :(
<jaro> which sucks
<jaro> so I use via driver
<jaro> which finally has 3D Support
<jaro> but that nasty habit of turning that screen black, but that doesnt happen with the Philips Monitor
<humbert> why bitorrent is not free anymore ?
<arso_> hey guys
<arso_> i installed azureus
<humbert> on bitorrent.com i must login
<arso_> since it tests nat and shit
<humbert> ?????
<arso_> when testing tcp listening port
<arso_> i get NAT error
<__osh__> humbert: bittorrent is a protocol, its
<Philip5> humbert: bittorrent as a protocol and it's still free... and you refer to a site
<__osh__> humbert: still free. but bittorrent.com has some idea to sell vids. hence the login. if i'm not misstaken.
<arso_> guys,my problem please
<Philip5> arso_: that's because you are behind a router or something
<__osh__> arso_: what specifically is your problem then? nat error?
<arso_> yes
<arso_> i am behinda router
<arso_> and i configured it
<humbert> somebody french there ?
<arso_> port by pass thing
<humbert> using free.fr?
<arso_> with the port iam using on azureus
<Philip5> arso_: then you need port forward or a trigger for the port
<humbert> problems with freebox v5
<arso_> Philip5:  how do i do that
<Philip5> arso_: depends on which router you have... check it's docs
<arso_> siemens speedstream 6520
<arso_> err? check for wat
<Philip5> check for port forward or port triggers
<arso_> k
<arso_> wats      a port trigger
<LiNuX_LoVeR_17> Hey Guys
<arso_> hey
<LiNuX_LoVeR_17> How would I use a XML feed for a podcast?
<m_tadeu> hi there
<LiNuX_LoVeR_17> like the ones at ubuntuos.com?
<m_tadeu> which program do you recomend to control the forewall?
<abattoir> LiNuX_LoVeR_17: you can feed the url to amarok
<LiNuX_LoVeR_17> ok
<LiNuX_LoVeR_17> thanks fo the help
<abattoir> LiNuX_LoVeR_17: amarok->Left Playlists Tab->Add->Podcast
<r0xz> arso: http://www.portforward.com/english/routers/port_forwarding/Bell/Speedstream6520/Azureus.htm
<LiNuX_LoVeR_17> Did any of you use Shipit?
<LiNuX_LoVeR_17> to get CDs?
<Howitzer> yes
<Howitzer> i wouldn't recommend them actually
<coachJ> why
<coachJ> howitzer--why?
<marcreichelt> hiho
<marcreichelt> does anybody here have Kubuntu 5.10?
<BKaj> r0xz: i use a speedstream 6300 which is much the same
<marcreichelt> oh
<marcreichelt> brb
<abattoir> LiNuX_LoVeR_17: yes! I got 10 and didnt have even one after 2 days! :)
<LiNuX_LoVeR_17> cool
<abattoir> LiNuX_LoVeR_17: the idea of a live CD and an installer intrigues people from the 'windows world' ;)
<abattoir> LiNuX_LoVeR_17: in a single CD, i mean.
<LiNuX_LoVeR_17> Ya I know
<LiNuX_LoVeR_17> lots of my friends loved it
<LiNuX_LoVeR_17> They could try it then install it right there!!!!
<h3sp4wn> The live cd is not fast enough to use for anything useful for me (AMD 2600, 1gb ram) the xubuntu one is though
<arso_> hey guys
<arso_> i am running azureues n all
<Howitzer> h3sp4wn: it isn't for anyone, the cd reading speed is the biggest bottleneck
<arso_> but its not there
<arso_> in k menu
<arso_> i have to go to command and write azureues to open it  wtf
<LiNuX_LoVeR_17> ok I got a problem with the podcasts
<BKaj> yeah abattoir, I was gonna install from live cd but my partitions were iffy so by the time Ihad them set up properly the dvd was DL'd and ready to burn so I installed rom that , NP
<fek> hi
<BKaj> from
<LiNuX_LoVeR_17> When I click to play one it says "Access denied for the URL:" then gives the URL
<fek> is it safe to do a dist-upgrade from breezy to dapper?
<LiNuX_LoVeR_17> how can I fix it?
<fek> i had made just a backup for worst case ;)
<abattoir> LiNuX_LoVeR_17: what is the url?
<h3sp4wn> Howitzer: I don't understand why with a gb of ram it cannot just load the cd into a ramdisk
<LiNuX_LoVeR_17> http://www.ubuntuos.com/podcast/feed.xml
<sensei> fek: I've heard both success- and failure stories
<LiNuX_LoVeR_17> not that
<LiNuX_LoVeR_17> sorry
<fek> sensei: ok, so let's try
<LiNuX_LoVeR_17> http://ubuntuos.com/podcast/media_mp3/ep7-070206-ubuntuos.mp3
<LiNuX_LoVeR_17> that is it
<sensei> fek: Yeah, with a backup at hand, there's not much to lose, is it :)
<LiNuX_LoVeR_17> I am using amaroK
<sensei> Except time
<fek> sensei: yep
<arso_> any azureus people here
<Philip5> arso_: how did you install it?
<arso_> i went to open torrent, filled all details but OK is still greyed out
<marcreichelt> does anybody here have Kubuntu 5.10 yet?
<fek> let's rock
<fek> sensei: i report how it worked
<BKaj> yet ?
<arso_> Philip5:  thru adept,its not appearing on K menu, accessed thro commands
<arso_> Philip5:  anyways, i am openinga torrent, filled alldetails. but OK is greyed out
<marcreichelt> because I need to now how to configure Konqueror to show the content of zip-, tar.gz- and tar-bz2 files instead of opening them with Ark
<BKaj> marcreichelt: the latest is 6.06
<marcreichelt> I know
<marcreichelt> I have that one
<Philip5> aha, i installed it manually so i setup my icons manually too
<abattoir> LiNuX_LoVeR_17: I think the 'Add Playlist' option is for the .xml feed
<LiNuX_LoVeR_17> I did
<LiNuX_LoVeR_17> I added that it comes up with a list of episodes so I click one and I get that error
<decious> anyone know how to enable the feature when you double click on the title bar of a window it will make only the title bar visable?
<marcreichelt> BKaj: that's why I'm asking
<arso_> Philip5:  .........>?
<marcreichelt> in 5.10 konqueror opened nearly all (apart from rar) files in its main window
<abattoir> LiNuX_LoVeR_17: the latest one works for me,ep7.......
<marcreichelt> 6.06 opens them with Ark by default
<marcreichelt> and I do not like that
<LiNuX_LoVeR_17> It won't for me
<Philip5> arso_: not sure what you refer to. the ok in the setup wizard?
<abattoir> LiNuX_LoVeR_17: what is the exact error?
<BKaj> sorry marcreichelt, I haven't been able to figure out how to install from tar.gz files myself ...extract NP, but install has me beat
<arso_> Philip5:  nono, already isntalled and running, when adding a new torrnt to download
<marcreichelt> anyone here with Kubuntu 5.10?
<LiNuX_LoVeR_17> this is whatit says
<Hobbsee> marcreichelt: some people, yeah, what's the issue?
<Philip5> arso_: select your torrent by add files and then set the location where to save it and then hit ok
<m_tadeu> why does my kicker losing all settings each time I log in?
<marcreichelt> I just want to know how your configuration looks like:
<marcreichelt> Konqueror -> Preferences -> file extensions -> application/x-zip
<marcreichelt> (I know that the english names are wrong, but I'm using the German KDE version)
<BKaj> wb david__
<abattoir> marcreichelt: i think in the 'Embedding' tab you should enable 'Show file in embedded viewer'
<arso_> Philip5:  i do all that, but OK is greyed out
<abattoir> marcreichelt: or whatever you have in german ;)
<david__> thanks bkaj. i have one quick question. i wanted to check what file system my hard drive is using. is there a terminal command for that?
<marcreichelt> yes
<marcreichelt> I did
<Philip5> arso_: if so it's really strange as that is how you do it
<LiNuX_LoVeR_17> this is what it says http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17002
<marcreichelt> but Konqueror does still show the "Open file with" dialog
<arso_> ok i made it work
<arso_> just restarted the prog and it worked
<arso_> btw when its in tray the icon is white, no icon
<arso_> and its not in kmenu, how do i make it go to kmenu > internet
<Philip5> arso_: right click on the "K" for the start menu and select menu editor
<Philip5> arso_: and then add it manually
<LiNuX_LoVeR_17> abattoir, do you think you can help me?
<arso_> Philip5:  how do i find it
<abattoir> LiNuX_LoVeR_17: what about the other episodes? same error?
<LiNuX_LoVeR_17> Yup same thing
<marcreichelt> abattoir: do you have 5.10?
<Philip5> arso_: in a shell type: whereis azureus
<abattoir> marcreichelt: no 6.06 , but zip:/ ioslave works for me
<marcreichelt> yes
<marcreichelt> for me too
<david__> when people say "sudo fdisk -l" is that a lower case L, a !, or a |?
<marcreichelt> but I want konqueror automatically to open ZIP-files with zip:/ as protocol
<sensei> david__: L
<david__> okay, thank you
<sensei> np
<abattoir> LiNuX_LoVeR_17: For me amarok seems to play ogg files, not mp3s
<LiNuX_LoVeR_17> I have tried the ogg files and I get the same error
<marcreichelt> abattoir: do you have enabled the multiverse repository?
<sensei> Quicke, anyone know if it's possible to set it up so that one can click URLs in konsole, and have them opened in konqueror?
<sensei> It's a kind of bad subject to google for actually
<marcreichelt> and do you have installed libxine_extracodecs?
<BKaj> what is zip:/ ioslave, abattoir ?
<marcreichelt> BKaj: do you have a zip file?
<BKaj> not in dapper
<BKaj> i have a tar.gz
<marcreichelt> ok
<LiNuX_LoVeR_17> Are there any other programs I can use for podcasts, other then amaroK?
<marcreichelt> mom
<marcreichelt> that's nearly the same
<sensei> LiNuX_LoVeR_17: xmms
<|lostbyte|> sensei, nope ! but there is another way..
<sensei> I think (assuming a 'podcast' is the same as a plain old webcast
<imachine_> hi
<BKaj> yeah , it's the linux equivalent of zip, but I can never find the install file :(
<imachine_> i got some questions... why does my wifi card come up as wlan0 and wifi0 ?
<imachine_> two interfaces in one?
<abattoir_> LiNuX_LoVeR_17: i still dont know how from the same feed you get mp3, and i, ogg...
<sensei> Where's the feed, abattoir_, LiNuX_LoVeR_17 ?
<imachine_> plus there is some errors in dmesg about wifi0
<LiNuX_LoVeR_17> no there are 2 feeds one OGG and the other MP3
<imachine_> any suggestions?
<LiNuX_LoVeR_17> both don't work and give me the same error
<LiNuX_LoVeR_17> here is the ogg one
<LiNuX_LoVeR_17> http://www.ubuntuos.com/podcast/feed.xml
<marcreichelt> BKaj: if you have /home/<username>/example.tar.gz, type in tar:/home/<username>/example.tar.gz in konqueror
<BKaj> i have yet to figure out how to handle tar.gz files so  I can get them to install and work for me :(
<abattoir_> [Sun Jul 2 2006]  [18:52:36]  <LiNuX_LoVeR_17> http://www.ubuntuos.com/podcast/feed.xml
<|lostbyte|> LiNuX_LoVeR_17, could you paste the podcast link ?
<sensei> ta
<abattoir_> BKaj: you can extract them w/ ark...
<abattoir_> BKaj: or 'tar -xzf <name_of_file>'
<LiNuX_LoVeR_17> I did paste it
<Howitzer> how do i set firefox to open middleclicked urls in a tab in the background?
<abattoir_> |lostbyte|:http://www.ubuntuos.com/podcast/feed.xml
<marcreichelt> anyone here who knows how to configure Konqueror to open ZIP files with zip:/ kioslave?
<sensei> LiNuX_LoVeR_17: You could just manually parse the xml file and use whatever of the streams in it
<marcreichelt> and tar.gz and tar.bz2 ones with tar:/ ?
<imachine_> anyone?
<|lostbyte|> LiNuX_LoVeR_17, and mp3 one ?
<sensei> LiNuX_LoVeR_17: Like directly open http://ubuntuos.com/podcast/media/ep3-052106-ubuntuos.ogg
<imachine_> this is really annoying i want to set this box up and kubuntu is fucking around with me
<LiNuX_LoVeR_17> ok
<imachine_> what the hell is this with two interfaces on one piece of hardware
<imachine_> is that normal even
<sensei> imachine_: This channel has a language policy
<imachine_> sensei, sorry about that
<imachine_> sensei, i got carried away.
<sensei> Np, I don't mind, and it's not my policy :)
<imachine_> dont mean to offend anyone with my blasphemy, im just sort of depressed about this box not working right out-of-the-box
<Riddell> imachine_: is this wifi?
<imachine_> Riddell, yes
<imachine_> but i dont know man, i get wlan0 and wifi0
<BKaj> abattoir, I know how to extract the files , but the installing is what has me confused
<Riddell> imachine_: yeah, wifi drivers in linux are often like that, it's a real pain
<imachine_> in ifconfig -a plus there is wifi0 errors in dmesg
<abattoir_> BKaj: which package is this?
<imachine_> Riddell, bleh; it worked fine in 5.05
<sensei> Most people are bothered with too few wlan interfaces :)
<imachine_> Riddell, just came up as eth1 and it was alright ;)
<h3sp4wn> BKaj: there is usually a file called README or INSTALL
<Riddell> imachine_: yes, they also change lots randomly
<abattoir_> BKaj: generally, you'd have to run './configure' and then 'make' and then 'sudo make install'
<imachine_> well change, i am for, but change for the better.
<imachine_> and a previously tested change.
<imachine_> not some random hoop jumping.
<imachine_> bleh :p
<imachine_> i like ubuntu and all but it seems this 6.06 release was a bit rushed.
<h3sp4wn> imachine_: That is right its so you can handle virtual interfaces properly
<BKaj> I don't have one right now abattoir, Ive been avoiding them since I don't have any luck with those files
<marcreichelt> imachine_: it's a LTS version ;)
<Riddell> imachine_: not at all, we took an extra two months for it
<imachine_> marcreichelt, what does that mean? ;)
<Riddell> imachine_: however try each interface and one of them should work from user space properly
<abattoir_> BKaj: what are you trying to install?
<imachine_> h3sp4wn, aha.
<imachine_> well.
<BKaj> nothing right now
<imachine_> Riddell, so how would i config it?
<imachine_> im not familiar with linux's ifconfig.
<imachine_> there;s nothing in --help about ssids and wep keys.
<sensei> wlassistant is a good tool
<imachine_> sensei, it doesnt work ;)
<BKaj> I avoid tar.gz files if I come across them ...I try to find the bin file instead
<imachine_> doesnt show any network ;)
<h3sp4wn> imachine_: I would recommend wpa_supplicant for anything to do with wireless
<abattoir_> BKaj: oh ok, but to compile applications manually from .tar.gz... you must have certain packages installed
<imachine_> h3sp4wn, i dont do wpa; i do wep.
<abattoir_> BKaj: the buildessential meta package would install them...
<arso_> whenver i open wine from command, it shows "wine windows emulator" loading, then when its done, it disappear
<imachine_> h3sp4wn, this is a 11b card on a 16bit pcmcia slot, i wouldnt get much transfers with wpa ;)
<BKaj> ahhh abattoir, I thought it was something like that :)
<imachine_> unless for tkip well, maybe some other day. i dont think the card supports wpa anyway ;p
<arso_> doesnt wine have a user interface or anything
<h3sp4wn> imachine_: Wep is a waste of time in terms of security but you can do wep with wpa_supplicant also (and its debugging abilities from wap_cli are good)
<abattoir_> BKaj: after that, you should be able to install most applications simply w/ './configure' , 'make' and 'sudo make install'
<imachine_> h3sp4wn, i am aware of that.
<arso_> i downloaded the "binary emulator and library"
<BKaj> right abattoir, can I find the buildessential meta package in synaptic or adept ?
<imachine_> wep + mac address 'security' on the ap + radius.
<imachine_> is what im aiming for.
<imachine_> but anyway! this is not the issue here ;)
<arso_> hello, anyon please help me with wine
<abattoir_> Bkaj: yes, its actually build-essential, its in adept
<|lostbyte|> arso_, you dont have too
<|lostbyte|> arso_, simple add this..
<|lostbyte|> arso_, deb http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt dapper main
<|lostbyte|> arso_, to your sources.list
<arso_> resources list?
<|lostbyte|> ArmedGeek, and sudo apt-get update
<|lostbyte|> arso_, ^^
<imachine_> this laptop is so crappy. what a waste of desk space.
<imachine_> oh great. mouse is b0rked.
<imachine_> blaaah. ;] 
<arso_> |lostbyte|:  sorry could u explain a bit more :P
<imachine_> could someone tell me then how would i go on about setting wep key and ssid and channel on a particular interface ?
<|lostbyte|> arso_, sudo kate /etc/apt/wources.list
<|lostbyte|> arso_, add this ========> deb http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt dapper main
<|lostbyte|> arso_, to the bottom of that file and save.
<|lostbyte|> arso_,  sudo kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<gnomefreak> sources.list
<sensei>  imachine_ Something like /sbin/iwconfig ath0 mode managed channel NN key open YOURKEY essid YOURAP
<arso_> |lostbyte|:  k
<imachine_> ahaaa iwconfig
<imachine_> okey thanks :)
<|lostbyte|> :P
<sensei> imachine_: followed by /sbin/iwconfig ath0 ap youraccesspointsMACaddress
<imachine_> i come from *bsd, we use ifconfig for wireless ifaces as well.
<imachine_> thanks ;] 
<sensei> Ah ok :)
<arso_> |lostbyte|:  should we add a blank line after it?
<|lostbyte|> arso_, yes
<arso_> so wat does that do t o wine?
<arso_> the whole line we added
<marcreichelt> does anybody have Kubuntu 5.10 and is able to open ZIP files in Konqueror simply by left click on the ZIP file?
<|lostbyte|> arso_, i am simply adding it to your repos. so you dont have to download anything manauly..
<imachine_> sensei, hgnnmm
<imachine_> sensei, SET failed on device wlan0 ; Invalid argument.
<arso_> |lostbyte|:  i downloaded it thru adept, but it still doesnt open ..
<imachine_> sensei, how do i pass the wep key
<imachine_> sensei, 0xXXXXXXX
<arso_> |lostbyte|:  i donno wat to do now
<|lostbyte|> arso_, downloaded what ?
<imachine_> sensei, its not ascii
<sensei> It does hex as well
<arso_> |lostbyte|:  wine?
<imachine_> sensei, yeah, so do i add 0xMYHEXKEY
<imachine_> or just MYHEXKEY
<imachine_> (before you ask why dont you try,i did, none work:P)
<sensei> MYHEXKEY
<|lostbyte|> arso_, so you already have the repo.. darn.. i tought you didt..
<imachine_> i get invalid arguments
<arso_> |lostbyte|:  sorry, wats repo
<Emess> stupid piece of crap dapper...wont play sound OR let me run automatix OR login as root
<arso_> |lostbyte|:  and i am not sure if i downloaded the right one
<marcreichelt> :-(
<Tommy2k4> you dont login as root with ubuntu
<|lostbyte|> arso_, repository, the sources.list thing.
* Emess wonders if he can switch back to breezy
<Emess> Tommy: i know that but i needed to to run daper
<Emess> *automatix
<imachine_> sensei, any suggestions?
<ninHer> sure....apt-get/sources list
<Emess> wait i think i know how to do it anyway
<sensei> imachine_: Not really, no :/
<imachine_> sensei, i cant set the wep key
<imachine_> maybe i need to load some wep module
* eric_ waves
<Emess> hehehe so you CAN logon to root in ubuntu :D
<Emess> do a tui login then startx :P
<|lostbyte|> arso_, type winecfg
<eric_> hi all...I have a question about kate in Kubuntu...
<ninHer> yes, it is possible to get root
<imachine_> sensei, i loaded wlan_ewp
<imachine_> wep that is, but no luck ;/
* |lostbyte| waves back.. to eric_ 
<eric_> how can I stop kate from opening .deb and .bin files from konqueror...?
<arso_> |lostbyte|:  ok   i am in
<sensei> imachine_: I suck at wireless stuff, hardly ever use it myself :/
<imachine_> yeah ok
<|lostbyte|> eric_, configure _ konqueror > file association.
<ninHer> wireless is fun and easy to set
<|lostbyte|> eric_, under tools.
<|lostbyte|> arso_, then it woeks..
<imachine_> ninHer, how do i set mine under 6
<arso_> |lostbyte|:  so do u know how to use it?
<ninHer> under 6 ?
<|lostbyte|> arso_, do you have a windows program ?
<imachine_> ninHer, 6.06
<ninHer> ok
<imachine_> ninHer, kubuntu
<imachine_> ubuntu, whatever.
<arso_> |lostbyte|:  gbs of them
<h3sp4wn> ninHer: I wonder if you can help me I need to setup WDS and WPA2 between 2 machines running madwifi-ng and hostapd (You know alot about wireless right ?)
<ninHer> imachine_:  read iwconfig manual
<imachine_> ninHer, it doesnt work man.
<ninHer> imachine_:  man iwconfig
<imachine_> ninHer, i read it all.
<|lostbyte|> arso_, try wine program.exe and cross your fingers.
<ninHer> so, look up the modules
<Mason59> Hi all...may I ask a question?
<ninHer> the chipset of eth0
<Hawkwind> Mason59: Just ask
<|lostbyte|> Mason59, No you cant..
<Mason59> Thanks
<Mason59> DOH!!!
<|lostbyte|> j/k
<Mason59> :)
<arso_> |lostbyte|:  btw when do i type commands in terminal and when in that "run command"
<imachine_> ninHer, i have some wlan0 and wifi0
<imachine_> ninHer, no eth
<Mason59> Is anyone having trouble with Konqueror hanging on opening?
<ninHer> open a console a do iwconfig.......tell me what
<imachine_> ninHer, eh.
<h3sp4wn> wifi0 will be unspec'ed
<imachine_> ninHer, lo and eth0 ofcourse have no wifi extensions,
<imachine_> ninHer, then wlan0 and wifi0 have no ap and the key seems set.
<imachine_> but it wont associate with my ap
<ninHer> then some kind of problem with the drivers is likely
<imachine_> ninHer, well DUH
<sensei> heh
<imachine_> ninHer, that was very helpful man.
<imachine_> thanks.
<Mason59> Sometimes (not all the time), I open Konqueror and it hangs loading images...inconsistent...sometimes loads 19 or 25 images...sometimes more...sometimes less
<arso_> |lostbyte|:  wine: could not load L"c:\\windows\\system32\\Gunbound_GIS_WC_518.exe": Module not found, is that wat u get when a prog dont work
<ninHer> try modprobe in a console
<imachine_> ah no need to be pissed, well you tried mate, thanks anyway.
<|lostbyte|> arso_, you tell me..
<sensei> imachine_: What does iwconfig wlan0 essid nameofyourap  say?
<Mason59> I disabled IPv6 in aliases
<arso_> |lostbyte|:  ??
<imachine_> sensei, nothing :)
<imachine_> sensei, i set the essid
<|lostbyte|> arso_, try another program..
<|lostbyte|> arso_, go to winehq.com
<arso_> ok
<sensei> imachine_: iwconfig wlan0 ap MACofAP ?
<Mason59> So I close Konqueror, and kill the kio slaves for it and sometimes it will load when I restart it.  Very odd
<|lostbyte|> arso_, there is a list of programs that work..
<imachine_> hmm hang on.
<arso_> |lostbyte|:  ONLY the stuff there works?
<sensei> Only those are guaranteed to work
<|lostbyte|> arso_, there are the stuff that people tried and were successfull. but its not complete in its self.
<Emess> another reason iam hating dapper: i cant get any sound going, and all my dvd and audio codecs are gone :(
<Emess> and automatix doesnt work so i cant get them back
<Emess> brb
<arso_> i see
<h3sp4wn> Emess: Try easyubuntu
<h3sp4wn> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> EasyUbuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. For help with and discussion of easyubuntu please join #easyubuntu.
<imachine_> sensei, if i do that, it still says AP: None in iwconfig
<sensei> imachine_: Weird.. but you know what.. There's probably some error with your driver ;)
<Mason59> Also have sound problems in some apps, most notably xgalaga
<h3sp4wn> imachine_: What make of card is it you are using ? chipset ?
<imachine_> orinoco_cs
<|lostbyte|> imachine_, ndiswrapper -l ?
<|lostbyte|> oh..
<ninHer> everything smelling windows.....crap
<imachine_> |lostbyte|, how can i install ndiswrapper, if i have no network? :)
<h3sp4wn> imachine_: do lsmod if it says anything about hostap then I know what needs to be done
<imachine_> h3sp4wn, it does, tell me then!
<|lostbyte|> imachine_, no ! i thought you were using it.
<|lostbyte|> imachine_, does the light on you wifi come on ?
<imachine_> hostap_cs, hostap.
<Mason59> Anyone else with Konqueror problems?
<imachine_> |lostbyte|, it doesnt have a light.
<|lostbyte|> k
<|lostbyte|> imachine_, you see it in iwconfig right ?
<imachine_> yes
<imachine_> h3sp4wn, tell me please what should be done then, it does list hostap.
<|lostbyte|> imachine_, do you have a ap in your local ?
<imachine_> |lostbyte|, dude, everything works in fbsd FINE, it just this ubuntu install that is b0rked somehow.
<imachine_> |lostbyte|, i have clients on this ap right as we speak and they connect FINE.
<imachine_> its not a setup/hardware issue; its a kubuntu issue.
<h3sp4wn> imachine_: You need to open /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<|lostbyte|> imachine_, ok ! iwlist wlan0 scan ?
<imachine_> or error between monitor and keyboard
<imachine_> :)
<imachine_> h3sp4wn, checking it out
<imachine_> h3sp4wn, should i blacklist hostap ?
<h3sp4wn> imachine_: and put 'blacklist hostap' 'blacklist hostap_cs' one per line
<arso_> |lostbyte|:  wtf!
<arso_> wine CS 1.6.exe
<arso_> wine: could not load L"c:\\windows\\system32\\CS.exe": Module not found
<imachine_> h3sp4wn, anything else before i reboot ?
<astro_-> Anyone know why apt-get install says "X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 166" serveral times every time I install something new?
<astro_-> also I don't get most of the new apps into the K-menu, is this normal?
<h3sp4wn> imachine_: It should pick it up without problems
<imachine_> boot it is then.
<imachine_> h3sp4wn, cheers, wish me luck
<Mason59> Anyone with Konqueror problems
<imachine_> :)
<steveire> Can Kate autoindent?
<sotired> good morning
<|lostbyte|> arso_, this is funny, your wine acts like modprob.
<|lostbyte|> sotired, hi !
<|lostbyte|> arso_, if you still have my line in sources.list, remove your current wine..
<chrisdarby> Can anyone help me get my webcam working? It's a Logitech QuickCam Chat.
<sotired> i had this porblem once before and i forget how to fix it. my system sound has reverted back to my onboard. what is the command that i have to type to set it back to my card?
<|lostbyte|> and update youe list.
<sotired> chrisdarby: i have the same cam...mine just worked out of the box
<imachine_> btw, i'd love a bigger console, any suggestions how i could obtain that ? :p
<arso_> |lostbyte|:  ok, but a single line downloads and instals it?
<chrisdarby> sotired: I can't get mine to work with Kopete on msn chats
<imachine_> i'll google for that later.
<sotired> usb?
<imachine_> in the meantime, h3sp4wn , now i get NO wifi device ;)
<|lostbyte|> arso_, if you still have my line in sources.list, do sudo apt-get --purge remove wine.
<chrisdarby> sotired: yes
<imachine_> h3sp4wn, NONE at all :D
<sotired> chrisdarby, im really not sure, im somewhat of a linux newbie, but try using gaim, mine works with that fine
<imachine_> h3sp4wn, i do have orinoco_cs in lsmod tho
<julian_> me debi equivocar en la passw de root como hago ahora?
<imachine_> ;p
<chrisdarby> sotired: when i run $lsusb it just hangs for ages...
<h3sp4wn> imachine_: but do you get wlan0 ?
<imachine_> h3sp4wn, nope
<ninHer> julian que password de root
<zorglu1> julian_: in english it will do better :) or #kubuntu-es
<h3sp4wn> imachine_: What appears in ifconfig -a ?
<zorglu1> or -it i dunno :)
<imachine_> h3sp4wn, eth0 and lo
<julian_> en kubuntu
<chrisdarby> sotired: thanks
<sotired> anyone know the command to change my sound back to the souncard?
<imachine_> eth0 being my built in lan.
<arso_> |lostbyte|:  ok , i removed it, how do we check if its there now?
<sotired> chrisdarby: did it work with gaim?
<h3sp4wn> imachine_: I don't believe you
<|lostbyte|> arso_, ok ! now sudo apt-get update
<steveire> Can anything autoindent for me?
<imachine_> h3sp4wn, :] 
<h3sp4wn> imachine_: You should have at least sit0 there
<imachine_> i dont.
<imachine_> tho i agree i should.
<imachine_> but wait
<imachine_> yeah heh. sit0 on my desktop kubuntu
<Nauxer> isnt it better to use uptitude instead of apt-get?
<Nauxer> *aptitude
<arso_> |lostbyte|:  ok updating
<imachine_> h3sp4wn, is it better to run linux with 'pnp os' in bios?
<imachine_> h3sp4wn, seriously, i have no sit0
<h3sp4wn> imachine_: Don't think it makes much difference either way
<imachine_> it's weird.
<imachine_> well. anyway. i disabled hostap.
<|lostbyte|> h3sp4wn, whats sit0 for ?
<imachine_> and it doesnt work at all.
<imachine_> nothing.
<imachine_> |lostbyte|, tunneling or so
<imachine_> i think
<arso_> |lostbyte|:  ok done, now wat?
<|lostbyte|> ok
<|lostbyte|> arso_, now apt-cache show wine
<|lostbyte|> and paste me the filename line.
<zorglu1> sit0 is for ipv6 tunneling
<zorglu1> last time i looked :)
<Emess> ok, how to get music going? my sound cards arent getting ANYTHING
<h3sp4wn> |lostbyte|: Its a good way to check whether people have done (ifconfig -a) or just done ifconfig
<imachine_> h3sp4wn, ... you dont believe what i di.
<imachine_> okay man.
<imachine_> if you dont to help me, dont, but dont call me a f... liar.
<arso_> |lostbyte|: Filename: pool/main/w/wine/wine_0.9.16~winehq0~ubuntu~6.06-1_i386.deb
<|lostbyte|> :) ok
<imachine_> s/dont/dont\ want
<steveire> KDevelop seems to be just a text editor
<|lostbyte|> arso_, ok ! good..
<visik7> hi
<arso_> |lostbyte|:  can we add it to kmenu
<|lostbyte|> arso_, now sudo apt-get install wine
<|lostbyte|> it will take some time..
<h3sp4wn> imachine_: Do you have orinoco and orinoco_cs loaded or just one ?
<|lostbyte|> arso_, any program you install using wine will be added to kmenu..
<imachine_> h3sp4wn, i have hermes, orinoco_cs and orinoco
<arso_> |lostbyte|:  how about wine ITSELF
<imachine_> maybe i should get rid of hermes
<imachine_> ;p
<sysrpl> hello
<|lostbyte|> arso_, wont be of any use to have a link there. as wine has no interface..
<arso_> |lostbyte|:  oh, ok. so i just  "wine prog.exe" ?
<imachine_> hey dude
<|lostbyte|> yup !
<imachine_> h3sp4wn, hostap seems to be the PREFERRED way.
<arso_> yay, sounds nice
<arso_> hope it works for my imp stuff
<imachine_> i'll blacklist orinoco and stick to hostap
<imachine_> brb
<arso_> 2mins 20secs remaining
* Emess should install wine
<Emess> and quake4
<volker> hello. anybody kenn tell me which package contains Xlib.h?
<h3sp4wn> imachine_: For running an accesspoint maybe
<imachine_> i dont know.
<imachine_> i will try it.
<Hobbsee> volker: check packages.ubuntu.com for that
<Hobbsee> there's a search by file or directory
<volker> Hobbsee: ive found it. libX11-dev
<Hobbsee> :)
<volker> Hobbsee: but thanks
<sysrpl> hello
<volker> bye
<sysrpl> <- new ubunut/kubuntu user
<sysrpl> i nstalled yesterday on ylaptop ... should i try to update the graphics drivers?
<sysrpl> or ust leve them as per the default install
<sysrpl> ?
<arso_> |lostbyte|:  its done
<arso_> |lostbyte|:
<arso_>  wine Gunbound_GIS_WC_518.exe
<arso_> wine: could not load L"c:\\windows\\system32\\Gunbound_GIS_WC_518.exe": Module not found
<arso_> |lostbyte|:  tell me  theres something else we have to do
<arso_> |lostbyte|:  u there man
<zorglu1> q. ok i got a .deb, how to include it in the ubuntu mainstream ?
<Hawkwind> zorglu1: You mean install it ?
<zorglu1> Hawkwind: nope i mean to put them in the ubuntu repository so everybody can access it easily
<Hawkwind> zorglu1: You have to get upload rights to REVU
<zorglu1> REVU = ?
<zorglu1> is there a process description i could follow
<Hawkwind> zorglu1: Then it goes through a process of being checked and all that good stuff, then will be put into Edgy
<Hawkwind> !revu
<ubotu> I know nothing about revu
* Hawkwind Smacks ubotu
<Meta-> I need some help
<zorglu1> http://people.debian.org/~acid/tremulous/  <- it is not even mine. just i like tremulous so would like to do the necessary steps
<zorglu1> tremulous.net for the main site
<h3sp4wn> zorglu1: Is it in debian sid ?
<zorglu1> h3sp4wn: i dunno
<zorglu1> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Packages/REVU <- the url of revu, may be good to put it in ubotu
<Meta-> GUys
<Meta-> I am on the kubuntu live disc
<Meta-> I ned to mount my hd so i can get file from hit
<Meta-> BUT
<Meta-> There is no /dev/hda
<Meta-> what do I do?
<Meta-> How can I mount it?
<arso_> |lostbyte|: .........
<Mason59> Anyone with Konqueror problems?
<Hawkwind> Mason59: Such as ?
<Mason59> Konqueror sometimes hangs on opening...usually gets between 65 & 95% complete and then just freezes
<Mason59> Doesn't do it all the time and I can terminate it
<Mason59> After terminating, I kill the kio_http slaves and it will sometimes start OK
<Hawkwind> Mason59: Have you tried moving your current ~/.kde/share/apps/konqueror directory to something like ~/.kde/share/apps/konqueror-old and then restarting konqueror ?
<h3sp4wn> zorglu1: Is it a free first person shooter with the quake 3 engine ?
<Mason59> No...let me try that
<zorglu1> h3sp4wn: yep. http://tremulous.net for the main site. http://people.debian.org/~acid/tremulous/ being the debian package. im not acid
<arso_> isnt there a free cedega equivalant ?besides wine
<Hawkwind> arso_: No
<arso_> :-(
<arso_> i am having problems with wine
<Mason59> Did that Hawkwind...restarted Konqueror, loaded Yahoo, but hangs @ 40%
<arso_> getting cant find module when "wine prog.exe"
<marcreichelt> I now found out that under Kubuntu 5.10 there is a ark_part listed in the appropriate configuration dialog in konqueror
<marcreichelt> under 6.06, it is NOT listed
<marcreichelt> how can I enable ark_part under Kubuntu 6.06?
<steveire> is there any programming application that performs auto indentation?
<Mason59> OK, so I terminated Konqueror, killed the kio_http slaves and restarted Konquerer and Yahoo loads...very strange
<BazziR> steveire for which language?
<chrisdarby> hey, i've just mounted an NTFS partition but i can't play any mp3 files on it, i've tried copying them to my linux drive but this makes no difference
<steveire> I didn't think it would matter, but python, php javascript, c++
<marcreichelt> chrisdarby: do you want to play them with AmaroK?
<zorglu1> chrisdarby: google for 'restricted format ubuntu' you will find the proper page
<steveire> I've got Kdevelop, but it seems entirely useless
<Hawkwind> !restricted
<ubotu> For lots of multimedia issues this page has the useful information you want: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  see also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - Please use free formats: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<BazziR> Try eclipse :) does python, java, html/js so far well
<Hawkwind> Or read that :P
<zorglu1> another possibility :)
<chrisdarby> zorglu1: thanks once again
<Hawkwind> chrisdarby: Read that stuff ubotu just mentioned
<os2mac_Kubuntu> hi all
<Hawkwind> chrisdarby: Specifically the last URL there
<steveire> I'll try eclipse so thanks.
<os2mac_Kubuntu> trying to use BCM43xx as a driver for my wlan card... I have followed the procedures in https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Dapper
<os2mac_Kubuntu> and when I attempt to ifconfig the card I get the following messages
<os2mac_Kubuntu> SIOCSIFFLAGS: Protocol error
<Hawkwind> os2mac_Kubuntu: Have you read this one:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=185174
<arso_> Hawkwind:  somethings wrong with my wine
<Hawkwind> os2mac_Kubuntu: Several have used that one that used the one you posted and had better luck
<arso_> Hawkwind:  whenever i run anwything i get "error running xxx -module not found"
<Hawkwind> arso_: It's because it uses Windows junk :P
<Hawkwind> arso_: So ask in #WineHQ
<arso_> oh k
<Hawkwind> arso_: I don't do Windows and even more so I don't do Wine or Cedega
<os2mac_Kubuntu> ok I will try it Hawkwind
<arso_> well i need it for games
<Hawkwind> arso_: No, you *want* it for games.  You don't *need* it since there are many native linux games :)
<zorglu1> like tremulous.net:)
<Philip5> Hawkwind: had any nightmares about football tonight? :)
<zorglu1> vive la france!! :)
<Philip5> zorglu1: lol
<chrisdarby> I've just tried opening a wav file in amaroK and this isn't working either?  Is it because i'm opening it from an NTFS drive?
<Hawkwind> Philip5: Nope.  The day ended great as my Nascar driver won the race last night :)
<Philip5> Hawkwind: then you atleast got something :)
<arso_> Hawkwind:  but not the ones i want ;) like counter strike
<Hawkwind> arso_: So give up gaming.  Though truthfully, use the best tool for the job.  If it happens to be Windows, then don't be ashamed to use it if it works best
<Philip5> arso_: then you should check out cedegas wine implementation
<Philip5> arso_: www.transgaming.com
<os2mac_Kubuntu> Hawkwind I did get the driver installed but I am getting an AP invalid when I try to look at it in iwconfig
<maitre-hokage5> bonjour
<maitre-hokage5> je vien d'installer kubuntu
<maitre-hokage5> et j'ai quelque soucis
<SonicChao>  !fr
<SonicChao> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<maitre-hokage5> o sorry
<jb_> hello
<byen> hey guys
<SonicChao> Hi jb_
<byen>  I need some help with Ubuntu recognizing my external USB hard drive. Can someone help me as it does not show up anywhere
<SonicChao> What seems to be the problem?
<SonicChao> byen, this is Kubuntu chat, not Ubuntu chat
<jb_> does anybody know something about wireless lan with dwl-660 (orinocco Chipset?)
<byen> * I meant on Kubuntu
<SonicChao> byen, okay
<byen> :P
<SonicChao> :D
<arso_> Philip5:  i dont wanna pay for cedega
<arso_> i am dual booting windows anyway
<byen> thie thing was.. it mounted automatically on Breezy
<byen> but on dapper it does not show up anywhere
<Howitzer> Why does the libsdl1.2debian-arts package give me choppy sound in Tremulous?
<jb_> does anybody got wlan running with kubuntu 6.06 and orinocco chipset card?
<byen> and since i have a 6gb hd on Kubu. i need the ext hd for my files
<marcreichelt> !ark
<ubotu> I know nothing about ark
<marcreichelt> !ark_part
<ubotu> I know nothing about ark_part
<byen> can someone direct me here
<Howitzer> the libsdl1.2debian-nat package gives me no sound at all in Tremulous..
<SonicChao> marcreichelt, the bot knows nothing.
<Howitzer> !restrictedformats
<ubotu> For lots of multimedia issues this page has the useful information you want: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  see also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - Please use free formats: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Howitzer> yes it does :D
<Howitzer> !SDL
<ubotu> I know nothing about SDL
<Howitzer> !sdl
<ubotu> I know nothing about sdl
<jb_> !wlan
<ubotu> I know nothing about wlan
<SonicChao> lol
<SonicChao> LOL!
<Howitzer> damnit
<Howitzer> !arts
<ubotu> I know nothing about arts
<jb_> !lol
<byen> !external usb
<ubotu> I know nothing about lol
<SonicChao> I know what I'm saying...
<ubotu> I know nothing about external usb
<SonicChao> STOP!
<SonicChao> NOW!
<Howitzer> !usb
<ubotu> I know nothing about usb
<byen> gah
<Howitzer> wtf
<marcreichelt> !bill
<ubotu> I know nothing about bill
<byen> !wtf
<ubotu> I know nothing about wtf
<SonicChao> No playing with the bot.
<byen> lol
<SonicChao> I said no playing with the bot.
<SonicChao> Are you listening?
<SonicChao> This is a support channel.
* byen shuts up
<SonicChao> Join #debian-bots to play with the bot
<jb_> ok, is there somebody experienced with wlan in this support channel?
* marcreichelt just want to know how he can activate ark_part under Kubuntu 6.06 ;)
<byen> isnt there a way to see where the usb hdd is mounted?
<byen> how can i see where it is and how can i get it automounted
<jb_> am i on ignore for everyone in her or does nobody use wlan in kubuntu?
<marcreichelt> jb_, what do you want to know
<marcreichelt> ?
<jb_> hi marc, my dwl-660 (dlink) is not running although it has orinocco chipset, which is described as native supported by kubuntu
<jaro> h3sp4wn:  Hey there :-) Do You wann help me out with the X.org Conf Problem ?
<marcreichelt> what means "is not running"?
<jb_> there are two leds, act and pwr, pwr is running, act not. iwconfig shows, that the card finds the accesspoint, the essid is correct, but no futher actions
<jb_> any wether dhcp or manual
<jb_> removinc and replacing the card shows in dmesg, that everything is ok, except one fact: "ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth0: link is not ready"
<jb_> sorry, was eth1
<jb_> not eth0
<jb_> i can not ping the accesspoint nor any other adress in the lan
<marcreichelt> can you pinh 127.0.0.1?
<marcreichelt> wahh
<marcreichelt> ping
<jb_> wait, therefore i have to disable eth0 (that is lan and my actual connection to the web)
<marcreichelt> no
<marcreichelt> don't do that
<marcreichelt> is there any other pc you can use for IRC?
<jb_> back
<jb_> can you still read me?
<marcreichelt> yes
<jb_> ok, 127.0.0.1 works fine
<marcreichelt> so lo is working
<marcreichelt> what does your /etc/network/interfaces say?
<jb_> i will switch to another computer, so we can experminet on this one
<marcreichelt> k
<marcreichelt> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<jb_> just pasted it under your nick
<gj> marcreichelt, it is me, jb_
<gj> we can now "play" with my concerned computer while i stay tuned with this one
<marcreichelt> k
<marcreichelt> gj, do you have such as many network devices? ;)
<gj> nope, i have a laptop with builtin lan and a pcmcia-adapter
<marcreichelt> gj, do a sudo /etc/init.d/networking stop
<gj> k, 1 min
<gupta> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptMoveHowto - isn't there an easier method for this ?
<gj> done, should i paste the output?
<gupta> probably with a function to update a rewritable cd ?
<gj> ha, i can not paste it, my network is down :)
<marcreichelt> then overwrite the /etc/init.d/interfaces with the content from http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17015
<marcreichelt> or just comment the lines out that I commented ;)
<gj> k,pls 1 min
<marcreichelt> Hi jaro, you are from Darmstadt, too? :D
<gj> ok, networiking start?
<gj> networking
<marcreichelt> yes
<marcreichelt> then I need the output of ifconfig and iwconfig
<gj> started, pwr-led is on, ip is 192.168.0.51. but no ping possible
<marcreichelt> no ping to which IP address?
<jaro> lol
<gj> ifconfig shows the protocol ethern, the mac-adress, inet, bcat and mask all correct
<jaro> how do you know ?
<jaro> ip ?
<gj> i can not ping any client in my lan
<marcreichelt> no
<marcreichelt> [17:27]  --> jaro hat den Kanal betreten (n=jaro@A310.ps.wh.tu-darmstadt.de). ;-)
<jaro> oh ^
<jaro> lol
<jaro> are you studying ?
<gj> i can ping localhost
<marcreichelt> clear
<marcreichelt> do you have a router?
<marcreichelt> you seem to have one
<gj> iwconfig says, lo, eth0, irda0 and sit0 have no wireless extensions. eth1: essid FingerWeg
<marcreichelt> k
<jaro> ?
<marcreichelt> ifconfig?
<gj> ifconfig says that eth1 and l0 are up, eth1 has its assigned ip-adress
<marcreichelt> k
<gj> i can not paste it, bec. no lan on that laptop actually
<marcreichelt> what is your router's address?
<gj> 192.168.0.50
<marcreichelt> router ^^
<gj> you mean, the dsl-adress, so to say from outside?
<marcreichelt> or gateway
<gj> my gateway, internal, is 192.168.0.1
<marcreichelt> k
<marcreichelt> ping that one
<marcreichelt> ping 192.168.0.1
<gj> nothing
<gj> unreachable
<marcreichelt> k
<marcreichelt> moment, I'll open a chat between us two..
<gj> thanks
<ubuntu> anyone ever installed 6.06 on a Dell Dimension 1300c? I have just bought one, and I am going to put it on it.
<gj> ok, wait, i register
<kerbel> Can someone please help me with .fonts.conf? I want to make an entry which configures all "Serif" fonts to use Antialiasing
<kerbel> Or do I have to ask this question somwhere else?
<DocTomoe> I need help with my broadcom BCM4318 wifi card on dapper
<Hawkwind> DocTomoe: Might try reading this:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=185174
<DocTomoe> Hawkwind: I tried to follow https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Dapper?highlight=%28WifiDocs%2FDriver%29#head-b3e888974e3f23d9367ca6f2f32edcb3764613a5, but it didn't work, and i still have an eth1 device instead the wlan0 device I used to have
<h3sp4wn> DocTomoe: Did you use ndiswrapper previously
<DocTomoe> h3sp4wn: Yes.
<DocTomoe> Hawkwind: Point 4 gives me /lib/firmware/2.6.15-23-686/bcm43xx_microcode2.fw: No such file or directory
<Hawkwind> DocTomoe: I've not dealt with wireless in Kubuntu so I am only giving you URL's that others have used successfully
<DocTomoe> ok, thanks
<h3sp4wn> DocTomoe: Have you blacklisted ndiswrapper ?
<h3sp4wn> DocTomoe: And run sudo /usr/share/bcm43xx-fwcutter/install_bcm43xx_firmware.sh
<abattoir_> DocTomoe: did you try what i said earlier in the day?
<tnt2> every time I run a graphical application, multiple error messages appear on my shell, like these: X Error BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 166, locales not supported on X server... could you help me?
<DocTomoe> abattoir_: didn't work -_-
<DocTomoe> h3sp4wn: I changed so much till now I don't know where I stand anymore -_-. I just blacklisted ndiswrapper to get that bcm43xx driver to work eventually
<h3sp4wn> DocTomoe: Is there anyway you could connect via a wire to run the above script ?
<DocTomoe> h3sp4wn: that's the reason I am able to write this :)
<h3sp4wn> DocTomoe: 1.2.2.1. Extract it Yourself - Do that bit but run the provided script instead of using the windows firmware
<Muki-DA> Right now I don't have permissions to 1. open a certain mounted folder and 2. load Amarok w/o Sudo.
<Muki-DA> Is there a fix for this?
<apollo2011> I am installing ubuntu on my laptop and I used the partition tool in the graphical installation to remove a partition and resize my c: ntfs partition larger and leave room for Linux, but I think what happened was the partition was resized but the fs wasn't, because Windows still says C has the same space as before but the Disk Management and every Linux partition manager shows the drive as larger. How can I fix this?
<sotired> anyone here a wine expert?
<sotired> not the drink :)
<h3sp4wn> sotired: #winehq
<sotired> thank you
<tnt2> every time I run an application, multiple error messages appear on my shell, like these: X Error BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 166, locales not supported on X server... could you help me?
<sotired> i get the same...but everythign works
<tnt2> my current configuration can't pass OpenGL Direct Rendering nor 3DAcceleration tests...
<tnt2> I have a NVIDIA Riva TNT 2 Model 64
<Muki-DA> how do I mount something as root that anyone can read?
<Muki-DA> It keeps saying "read only file system" whenever I try to change anything
<Muki-DA> Oh wait, now it works. ^_^
<Muki-DA> And at the moment, the only issue is that amarok only runs under sudo.
<Rede> im using kubuntu and my wifi keeps disconnecting. i have tried disabling and re-enabling the card in the control panel, i tried searching for the network again to reconnect, but i always end up forced to reboot. anyone know if theres an easier way to restart my wifi? (im using a dlink card that uses acx100 drivers)
<h3sp4wn> Rede: sudo ifdown IFNAME && sudo ifup IFNAME (IFNAME is wlan0 or eth0 or eth1 or whatever)
<arso_> hey gyts
<arso_> guys*
<arso_> is there anything  likle "taskmanager:" here in linux
<arso_> for showing current tasks
<snikker> in a amd64 system, some 32-bit applications are dysplayed with very small font. why?
<Muki-DA> Why would amarok run only under sudo?
<snikker> no ones can hhelp me?
<monomaniacpat> how do you install kubuntu efficiently and without changing the splash with ubuntu 6.06?
<jaro> what do I have to do to Use an additional monitor ????
<Kreuger> monomaniacpat: apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<Iam8up> can anyone tell me how to switch desktops via keyboard shortcuts?
<arso_> OI anybody
<arso_> how do i see wat tasks are running like task manager
<Iam8up> arso_ - control esc
<arso_> THANK U
<nixternal> Iam8up: "Kmenu > System Settings > Regional & Accessibility > Keyboard Shortcuts"     you want the walk through desktops...assign the key combo you want
<arso_> umm guys
<arso_> noob question but
<arso_> how do i install a program from a .tar.gz
<nixternal> arso
<Iam8up> nixternal - tyvm
<nixternal> arg
<nixternal> np Iam8up
<nixternal> sorry arso_   type       tar -xvzf filename.tar.gz
<arso_> nixternal:  yes?>
<nixternal> that will extract the tar file
<nixternal> then it is usually a matter of typing the following
<nixternal> ./configure
<nixternal> make
<h3sp4wn> arso_: Read the instructions inside usually README or INSTALL sometimes in doc/README doc/INSTALL
<nixternal> sudo make install
<Iam8up> before you do that..
<Iam8up> Read the instructions inside usually README or INSTALL sometimes in doc/README doc/INSTALL
<Iam8up> i was just going to mentin that =P
<nixternal> wtf
<arso_> i see thnx
<arso_> lol
<arso_> how about rars and zips
<Iam8up> every once and a while you'll find an IGNOREME - that's the same thing as README
<nixternal> unzip zips
<nixternal> unrar rars
<arso_> oh btw in run command or konsole
<nixternal> actually with rars i think you need to install an extra package
<nixternal> konsole
<Iam8up> you want to open up the console, and cd to the folder where the tarball is located
<nixternal> for rar..in konsole...type           sudo apt-get install rar
<arso_> umm
<arso_> tar: cedega-5.1.3-OES.tar.gz: Cannot open: No such file or directory
<arso_> tar: Error is not recoverable: exiting now
<arso_> tar: Child returned status 2
<arso_> tar: Error exit delayed from previous errors
<Iam8up> you want to open up the console, and cd to the folder where the tarball is located
<arso_> ya i did that
<nixternal> tar -zxvf cedega-5.1.3-OES.tar.gz
<nixternal> copy and paste
<Iam8up> No such file or directory
<h3sp4wn> arso_: If you have problems with cedega you would be better asking in #cedega
<nixternal> did you download that to your desktop btw?
<arso_> no
<arso_> hojme
<arso_> home
<nixternal> ok
<arso_> i wish they crack cedega
<nixternal> why?
<arso_> so u dont pay :P
<nixternal> we don't talk cracking and hacking and script kiddie stuff in here...
<arso_> btw is this like the offical linux server?
<nixternal> that is the price you pay for using non FOSS
* groovis waves
<nixternal> hey groovis
<groovis> yo.
<groovis> I'm having a problem with Konqueror and Kate
<Iam8up> arso_ - there is not such thing as an official linux server...
<groovis> kate keeps opening odd filetypes
<groovis> like .deb
<groovis> and .wsz (winamp skins)
<Iam8up> what would you prefer they open with..?
<groovis> nothing. Save as would be nice.
<groovis> those extensions aren't in Konqueror's preferences either
<groovis> it's weird.
<nixternal> groovis: i know what you are talking about, and that is a reason konqi makes me mad
<groovis> it's really aggrivating.
<nixternal> now i need to try to remember how to fix that issue
<jb_> hello, anybody out there who can help me troubleshoot wireless lan?
<groovis> when I search Konq's file associations for '.deb', for instance, I see the Debian Package manager...
<stephan22222_> hi
<h3sp4wn> jb_: What wireless chipset ?
<groovis> but yet it opens with kate. Grrr.
<stephan22222_> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<stephan22222_>   compiz-gnome: Depends: libpango1.0-0 (>= 1.12.3) but 1.12.2-0ubuntu3 is to be installed
<stephan22222_> E: Broken packages
<jb_> orinoco, it is a dwl-660
<groovis> nixternal: you've had this problem as well?
<stephan22222_> but in kubuntu is nowher 1.12.3, where to get it?
<nixternal> yes groovis
<nixternal> im trying to figure out how to fix it
<nixternal> i think it is with the file associations and embedded editors
<groovis> nixternal: remove Kate ;)
<h3sp4wn> jb_: Is orinoco_cs in lsmod ?
<groovis> nixternal: yeah, but there's no gui way to do it...that I can see
<nixternal> no way..i love kate and use kate for everything
<h3sp4wn> jb_: Or is it loading hostap ?
<groovis> nixternal: I love kate too, but we're thinking different Kates...
<jb_> h3sp4wn: lsmod shows, that orinoco is loaded, orinoco_cs and pcmcia. but pcmcia is also linked to hostap_cs
<jb_> hostap is also loaded
<jb_> hostap_cs              64536  0
<jb_> hostap                119428  1 hostap_cs
<jb_> ieee80211_crypt         6272  1 hostap
<jb_> orinoco_cs             17928  1
<jb_> orinoco                43156  1 orinoco_cs
<jb_> hermes                  7808  2 orinoco_cs,orinoco
<nixternal> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<jb_> okok
<jb_> next time, promised
<h3sp4wn> jb_: sudo rmmod hostap_cs && sudo rmmod hostap
<nixternal> i thought the 660 was prismII
<chahibi> Hello, can anyone please paste his/her /etc/fonts/fonts.conf ? I think mine is wrong
<nixternal> i know the 650 is either orinoco or prismII depending on the version
<h3sp4wn> There is different revisions I think
<nixternal> ya..same with the 650
<jb_> done, the 660 is orinoco, mine at least
<nixternal> i had the prismII 660..it just works
<nixternal> so does the orinoco and dapper
<jb_> nixternal, nice for you, but in here, no way :(
<jb_> after rmmod, what should i do then?
<h3sp4wn> blacklist hostap and hostap_cs
<groovis> nixternal: i removed Kate... clicked the link, and got 'Service '/usr/share/applications/kde/kate.desktop' is malformatted...
<jb_> how do i blacklist them?
<groovis> nixternal: looks like I'll start looking there...
<nixternal> ya..i know it has something to do with the kate.desktop
<nixternal> but i thought you could disable that in the embedded applications area...but i guess not from the looks of it
<Kreuger> monomaniacpat: did you get it?
<h3sp4wn> jb_: Have you actually tried just setting up wpa_supplicant ?
<jb_> the dwl-660 does not know anything about wpa, so i did not set it up
<jb_> how do i blacklist the hostap and hostap_cs
<h3sp4wn> jb_: I am not 100% certain you need to do that - can you just not see any accesspoints with iwlist wifi0 scan ?
<h3sp4wn> jb_: just replug the card and hotplug should sort it out . iwlist wlan0 scan sorry
<nixternal> groovis: i believe i have found a bug with the "Left Click Action" in Embedding of .deb files. There is a click for "Ask whether to save to disk instead"...im playing with that and looking a the rc file to see if it updates
<nixternal> konqi is a tank...its a beast of an app
<groovis> nixternal: uh-huh...
<groovis> nixternal: http://www.skinbase.org/winamp.php
<groovis> try that link too
<groovis> nixternal: click the download, and kate will open the .wzl(?) extension
<groovis> nixternal: any skin...
<nixternal> yup
<nixternal> that is garbage
<nixternal> it is these little things that push me away from konqi too
<groovis> nixternal: and to think I switched from slack for this ;)
<nixternal> i am using FF, which just happens to be one of the worst browsers in existance
<groovis> nixternal: it works in FF...I don't have the problem there, but I prefer Konq.
<nixternal> slack support though is just starting to do that...slack..their updates are becoming few and far between
<groovis> nixternal: what drove me away was trying to install Ekiga 2.0 beta (dpendency f'ing hell)
<stefan_> whats wrong with firefox exactly?
<nixternal> heh..ok..i did the little click thing right..and then said "Apply", and now it is in an infinite "Updating system configuration" loop
<groovis> nixternal: apt-get is niiiiice ;)
<nixternal> good stuff
<groovis> lol
<groovis> nice work nixternal
<nixternal> stefan_: firefox is slow for one
<nixternal> that is the biggen...2...the vulnerabilities are slower then their upgrades..almost microsoft style
<groovis> afk
<nixternal> but that is an offtopic discussion
<jb_> h3sp4wn: that kicked me out of the lan, now i am back
<nixternal> groovis made me break my konqi
<jb_> rmmod did not bring any changes
<h3sp4wn> jb_: run sudo wpa_cli
<jb_> he says: Could not connect to wpa_supplicant - re-trying
<jb_> but my card does not support wpa at all
<h3sp4wn> jb: wpa_supplicant -Dwext -iwlan0 -c/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf
<h3sp4wn> jb: wpa_supplicant is in software
<h3sp4wn> jb: hostap supports wext
<jb_> Failed to read read or parse configuration '/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf'.
<jb_> i touch it first?
<jb_> touch /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf
<h3sp4wn> jb: touch it and just add only this line to the file ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant
<h3sp4wn> jb: ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant
<tnt2> share your knowledge
<tnt2> :)
<jb_> done, the error "could not connect to wpa_supplicant" remains
<h3sp4wn> jb: sudo wpa_supplicant -Dwext -iwlan0 -c/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf
<yogi> Can anyone help me finger out why the webcam doesn't work with kopete??
<h3sp4wn> jb_: sudo wpa_cli
<nixternal> yogi: #kopete
<jb_> tons of messages, most "no such device"
<dr_willis> ive never had a webcam work yet for me under linux
<h3sp4wn> jb_: ifconfig -a
<jb_> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<jb_> pasted it with your nick
<yogi> dr_willis: The web cam works, otherwise, but just not w/kopete.
<h3sp4wn> jb_: What is the url ? (try starting it with sudo wpa_supplicant -Dhostap -iwlan0 -c/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf
<yogi> dr_willis:When I issue the command 'send webcam' the system locks up tight in a few seconds.  Absolutely nothing in the logs, either, past letting me know the driver registered.
<nixternal> yogi: best bet for a good answer is the kopete channel. i know there have been issues with it, and the guys there will rock it out for you
<jb_> ifconfig -a is pasted with at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17022
<h3sp4wn> jb_ is it a laptop ? with 2 network cards ?
<h3sp4wn> jb_: Is is eth0 and eth1 both wired connections ?
<jb_> eth0 is lan, eth1 is wlan. but when i off eth0 i am out of the lan, disconnected
<jb_> i maintain eth0 just for being able to talk to you
<jb_> eth1 is pcmcia, eth0 is builtin
<yogi> nixternal:Thanks a bunch! :-)
<dr_willis> yogi,  had similer issues with all 3 of my webcams. :(
<h3sp4wn> jb_: iwlist eth1 scan
<jb_> eth1      Failed to read scan data : No data available
<groovis> does anyone have Kopete and web cams working?
<groovis> I just use ekiga
<h3sp4wn> jb_: Is hermes in lsmod ?
<jb_> yes: hermes                  7808  2 orinoco_cs,orinoco
<h3sp4wn> jb_: try adding hermes to the bottom of /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist (I don't think you can use hermes and hostap at the same time)
<h3sp4wn> jb_: blacklist hermes
<jb_> but i rmmod hostap already?
<h3sp4wn> jb_: It will have come back after you replugged in the card
<jb_> ok, one moment
<jb_> i will disconnect now and try to come back with wlan
<h3sp4wn> jb_: I think using hostap is a better driver but if you have both running at once then they will conflict
<groovis> brb
<trym|work> is xeon i386 or ia64?
<h3sp4wn> trym|work: Its not ia64
<jb_> back
<jb_> no success
<trym|work> h3sp4wn: i386 then ?
<h3sp4wn> trym|work: How new is the xeon ?
<jb_> hermes is stil in lsmod
<jb_> but i blacklisted it, do i have to reboot?
<h3sp4wn> yes
<jb_> ok
<h3sp4wn> Maybe there is a way of restarting modprobe.d but I don't know it
<trym|work> h3sp4wn: brand new
<h3sp4wn> trym|work: You should be able to use the AMD64 branch
<trym|work> should I ?
<trym|work> its a dell poweredge
<h3sp4wn> It should have the 64bit extensions if its new
<fek> awesome
<fek> seaLne: haben wir uns ber das dist-upgrade heute unterhalten?
<slow-motion> hallo
<jb_> hello h3sp4wn :-( hermes is blacklisted but loaded
<jb_> rmmod hermes is not possible because it is in use by orinoco
<h3sp4wn> rd_: blacklist orinoco and blacklist orinoco_cs
<jb_> me?
<h3sp4wn> yEP
<jb_> ok, i reboot
<fek> dapper rocks :)
<jb_> h3sp4wn: now he is refusing eth1 totally
<jb_> no orinoco and hermes in lsmod, but eth1 is not startable
<h3sp4wn> eth1 no longer appears in ifconfig -a ?
<jb_> yes
<jb_> it is gone
<jb_> hostap and hostap_cs are still in lsmod
<h3sp4wn> jb_: Just unblack list what was blacklisted before
<jb_> you mean, remove the hermes and the two orinoco-entries?
<h3sp4wn> Yep I am just trying to work out what it could be
<jb_> ok, i will do it and reboot
<h3sp4wn> just try sudo modprobe hermes (it may save you having to reboot)
<cesar> hola
<cesar> este chat es en espaol?
<SpAwN> hello all....i am using mandriva linux atm...but an looking to install kubuntu....my partions are like this right now mandriva has: 10gigs for / 10gogs for /usr and about 208gigs for home. i want to keep everything on my /home partion(has all my music and movies and such) is there anything i should do it b4i try this....like erase ~./kde or anything?
<h3sp4wn> SpAwN: move your home directory to usernameold or somesuch name if you want to use the same username
<cesar> why?
<cesar> why?
<cesar> why?
<Hawkwind> SpAwN: I'd personally split up that 208GB into smaller partitions and put things like your music on other partitions and keep home for just your config files/directories.  It saves time
<Hawkwind> cesar: English only here, try #Kubuntu-ES
<SpAwN> ahh so lets say i have user foo on mandriva....and want the same nick on the new install...id move the foo home folder to foobackup then make a new foo user on kubuntu
<cesar> tanks
<jb_> h3sp4wn: removed from blacklist and rebooted
<h3sp4wn> SpAwN: I would to that the uid and gid will probably be different anyway
<h3sp4wn> jb_: iwpriv eth1 host_roaming 2
<SpAwN> hmm the 208 is pretty full....i dont wanna risk losig anything....wouldnt resizing possibly lost data?
<h3sp4wn> jb_: iwconfig eth1 mode managed
<jb_> he said invalid command host_roaming
<h3sp4wn> Is this as root ?
<jb_> yes
<jb_> the mode managed worked without coment
<Hawkwind> SpAwN: Keeping everything in /home really is NOT a wise idea.  You really should do a complete backup and split things up a bit
<h3sp4wn> jb_: iwconfig eth1 essid any
<jb_> ok, done, should i try again?
<SpAwN> hmm i have a external 120 gig hdd...but that just about full too........ *sigh*
<h3sp4wn> jb_: iwlist eth1 scan
<jb_> typed the command, he is waiting, then "ressouce temporarily unavailable"
<stephan22222_> i have a mobile centrino, i ther a tool wich shows my how fast it is running at the moment (other speedswithc stuff would be nice)
<CaptainMorgan> how do I unpack a .bin file?
<CaptainMorgan> trying to install Google earth
<jb_> h3sp4wn: are you still there?
<abattoir_> CaptainMorgan: sh ./<file>.bin
<CaptainMorgan> abattoir_: thanks
<h3sp4wn> jb_: I am out of ideas I suggest you try an orinoco support channel if there is one
<jb_> ok, thank you
<Muki-DA> Anyone here using azureus?
<SpAwN> yes i do
<Muki-DA> The warning box isn't going away.
<Muki-DA> Is there a way to disable it?
<SpAwN> the one that says it shut donw improperly?
<Muki-DA> Yeah.
<Muki-DA> Or that it can't grab the access port you specified, etc.
<SpAwN> and u hit the hide button
<SpAwN> well which is it
<Muki-DA> Yup, it didn't go away.
<Muki-DA> At the moment, Azureus did not shut down tidily.
<SpAwN> if its the one about ports u may need to fix it to make it go away
<Muki-DA> I just wanna disable warning boxes. I have no need for them.
<Muki-DA> And I have no access to the router, and you can't just tell Azureus that port forwarding isnt' an option.
<SpAwN> Muki-DA: let me take a quick look in azurues real quick for u
<SpAwN> Muki-DA: i just did a once over and didnt see an option to disable them'
<SpAwN> .....there could stil lbe one....but i didint see it
<Muki-DA> SpAwn : I've done sever looks over the options and I've never see it.
<Muki-DA> Maybe it's a config file or something.
<Muki-DA> Regardless, it's all new kinds of annoying.
<Muki-DA> It's the only big [bleep] ing pet peeve I have with Azureus.
<Muki-DA> It's the only program in existence that doesn't let you disable it's annoying popup messages.
<Muki-DA> *its
<SpAwN> hehe
<SpAwN> but it is a damn good torrent client
<Muki-DA> I would have uninstalled it AGES ago if it wasn't ;)
<SpAwN> ;)
<Muki-DA> There is ZERO option for this.
<Muki-DA> And the Kubuntu build is FUKT.
<Muki-DA> ARRGGG >_<
<SpAwN> just go dl azureus from thier site
<SpAwN> unpack and bingo....its working
<Muki-DA> I can't stand those warning messages either way >_<
<zorglu1> Muki-DA: join the irc channel thru azureus itself and describe your problem
<Muki-DA> zorglu1 : I have ^^
<zorglu1> and ?
<SpAwN> ive dled 118 gigs and upped 132 gigs with azureus
<Muki-DA> No response. No activity, actually.
* sensei calls the RIIA
<SpAwN> lol
<zorglu1> ah ok :)
<SpAwN> mostly legal torrents
<SpAwN> =D
<SpAwN> maby a few mp3's...
<sensei> 'mostly' is enough for them
<sensei> I was kidding though ;)
<SpAwN> sensei: if i thoguht u wa sserious id be changing my ip right about now...then using a proxy to reconnect here
<SpAwN> ;D
<sensei> I'd see your IP when disconnecting ;)
<SpAwN> sensei: im on a large isp and have synamic ip
<SpAwN> ....i can change my actual ip as i want...plus who is to say im not using a proxy atm
<SpAwN> =D
<sensei> FYI, ISPs are forced to log the owner of any given ip of any given user for a minimum of three years
<SpAwN> ill just the good ol onion router
<SpAwN> sensei: realy?
<sensei> SpAwN: Really
<h3sp4wn> Some isp's don't do that (FDD in the uk for example)
<SpAwN> thats gotta be huge huge volums of logs
<sensei> SpAwN: Oh yeah
<SpAwN> imagine that
<sensei> h3sp4wn: Don't know about UK law, so it's possible that's the case
<SpAwN> like 1000000 tbs of logs per day
<sensei> In Sweden they even have to log all the connections
<sensei> Each TCP chain is logged with time
<SpAwN> damn
<h3sp4wn> It is still against the law but that is one ISP that never did it (probably because they couldn't do it technically it was a bit of a cowboy outfit)
<SpAwN> i though they had like a cashe for them....but 3 years damn
<SpAwN> *cache
<Lynoure> sensei: really? Are you Swedish?
<sensei> All in the name of anti-terror ;)
<sensei> Lynoure: Yes, born and raised
<Lynoure> sensei: they'd done a full turn then, if http://dsv.su.se/jpalme/society/PUL-and-logging.html is to believed
<sensei> Lynoure: No, they're not logging the data, just the chains, and there's tonnes of clauses that null and voids that
<Lynoure> sensei: I understand some Swedish but not enough to figure out good search terms. Could you point me to the law about it, or help me to search for it? I've been considering moving to Sweden, so I'd like to make sure the law is not all absurd.
<sensei> Lynoure: A swedish or English page?
<DjDarkman> hy ,a friend of mine has an ATI videocard that`s direct rendering  didn`t work after he upgraded ,can he use the old ati drivers somehow?
<Lynoure> sensei: Swedish is fine, English preferred, but I know laws usually don't come translated to non-official languages
<sensei> Just a second
<SpAwN> brb...gotta reboot this thing
<sensei> http://www.64bits.se/forum/viewtopic.php?t=51265&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=0&sid=3a6368597159c0ecc7e595fea11e1e02
<sensei> Actually, that implies that this law is a EU one :O
<mundial> hi
<mundial> how can i login as root in kubuntu?
<h3sp4wn> DjDarkman: 'deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper-security main restricted multiverse universe' he has 2.6.15-25 kernel but no matching restricted modules probably
<Lynoure> sensei: EU has been made some whattheyarecalled... things to be implemented as laws in countries. But different countries have interpreted them differently, so the actual local law is what matters
<sensei> http://www.effi.org/sananvapaus/eu-2002-11-20.html A lot of countries seem to do this already
<Lynoure> sensei: I used to be active in EFFi :)
<sensei> Then shouldn't you be aware of this? :)
<sensei> Braakman sounds dutch, Holland has the same law as Sweden :)
<Lynoure> sensei: I don't live in Swedish nor have time to track all countries always
<Lynoure> sensei: I'm aware of the EU directive.
<sensei> Ah ok
<Lynoure> sensei: but like I said, often countries implement those in radically different ways. ( see for example the recent copyright law changes accross EU)
<sensei> Yeah, I guess they do
<Lynoure> Hmm, time to do some paid work, now...
<sensei> laters
<LiNuX_LoVeR_17> Hey guys
<LiNuX_LoVeR_17> I was wondering what is the diffrents between Xubuntu and the other ubuntu's?
<h3sp4wn> ubuntu (gnome) kubuntu (kde) xubuntu (xfce)
<Philip5> LiNuX_LoVeR_17: the windows handler
<LiNuX_LoVeR_17> Thanks
<LiNuX_LoVeR_17> I knew it was something about the window handler but wasn't sure what it was
<bam_> anyone got warcraft 2 to work with stratagus
<bam_> it should be gubuntu
<gioacchino> hello
<gioacchino> how to install the bases pacages ( gcc kedit ecc ecc... )
<gioacchino> ?
<GBoS> sudo apt-get install gcc
<gioacchino> mm
<gioacchino> no only gcc
<gioacchino> all bases pacage
<LiNuX_LoVeR_17> Hey Guys what do you think of Komplete?
<gioacchino> all bases pacage
<SpAwN> omg im installing kubuntu.....realy hope i did the partions right
* SpAwN hopes
<apollo2011> How do I listen to mp3s in Amarok on Dapper? There is no package listed in the Restricted Formats Wiki page for amarok under Dapper and I can't play mp3s in amarok right now...
<SpAwN> !restricted
<ubotu> For lots of multimedia issues this page has the useful information you want: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  see also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - Please use free formats: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<SpAwN> ubotu: ^^
<ubotu> I know nothing about ^^
<SpAwN> ubotu: read up
<ubotu> I know nothing about read up
<apollo2011> I already went there
<SpAwN> crap
<SpAwN> lol
<SpAwN> talking to the rong person
<SpAwN> *wrong
<SpAwN> apollo2011: an?
<SpAwN> *and
<gioacchino> how to install the bases pacages ( gcc kedit ecc ecc... )  ?
<apollo2011> that page doesn't have any package listed for amarok on Dapper, just for Breezy and I installed that package and it didn't do anything
<SpAwN> apollo2011: this is my second day using ubuntu and was able to get it working...just look for the packages they recomend
<SpAwN> well kubuntu
<apollo2011> I have been using for a year and a half
<SpAwN> and u havent gotten mp3s working?
<gioacchino> how to install the bases pacages ( gcc kedit ecc ecc... )  ?
<apollo2011> this is on a different system that I just installed it on
<SpAwN> ahh apollo2011
<apollo2011> I use XMMS anyway on my main system
<SpAwN> apollo2011: same here man
<SpAwN> xmms pwns
<gatekeeper> gioacchino: use your pacakage manager adept or alternatively install synaptic and use that
<SpAwN> brb install just finished
<h3sp4wn> Its old and buggy and gtk1
<Howitzer> does anyone know of a really lightweight KDE movie player?
<Howitzer> like Totem but for KDE then
<bam_> I prefer xine
<gatekeeper> works for me too
<Howitzer> i don't like xine having 2 windows
<bam_> doest bug me
<h3sp4wn> Tried codeine ?
<bam_> I am watching a move not a control panel
<Howitzer> i will now :)
<Howitzer> yes, but the seperate windows bug me somehow
<bam_> then get rid of it
<bam_> right click
<chrisdarby> can anyone help me get my webcam working and mp3 playback working?  I'm a total n00b and i've looked on most of the appropriate pages and can't find any help
<Howitzer> also, any idea how to enable repeat on default?
<roob> omg it wokred!!!!!!!!!!...i didnt mess up my partions =D =D
<diiiego> hi, i have a problem whith my keybord when i have installed xgl.... but i find a solution of this problem with the command xmodmap /home/user/.myxmodconfiguratio.... but i vont to apply this command in automatic when pc start.... can you help me?
<deuce868> I'm trying to setup kaudiocreator to rip some cds to mp3 format. I have it setup to use lame, but how can I tell it what bitrate to use when encoding?
<serenity> i want to uncompress a folder full of zip-files at once, what is the command for it?
<nico8481> hi
<roob> is there a packge that will install gcc,make, and like the kernel source....i want to install the nvidia driver and be able to compile things
<serenity> roob: sudo apt-get buildessential
<serenity> roob: sudo apt-get install buildessential
<SpAwN> serenity: thanks
<SpAwN> =D
<serenity> SpAwN: for what?
<crimsun> SpAwN: is there any reason the included Nvidia drivers don't work?
<crimsun> serenity: you answered his question
<serenity> crimsun: they work, but without 3d-accl.
<crimsun> serenity: I'm referring to nvidia, not nv.
<SpAwN> crimsun: well i did a diff install of kubuntu and installe dthem following the directions and did ctrl alt backspace and boom locked my ssytem up
<crimsun> (i.e., the ones in restricted)
<SpAwN> i kinda almost prefer to install the nvidia driver by hand
<crimsun> SpAwN: ok, then you need build-essential, fakeroot, and linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<serenity> crimsun: but you said the included...i installed the nvidia-drivers and they work fine
<SpAwN> that way i know there installed and working.....the nvidia driver has always worked for me
<SpAwN> crimsun: nice thanks......
<SpAwN> installing them nw
<SpAwN> *now
<crimsun> serenity: the binary-only nvidia drivers /are/ included but not activated by default
<crimsun> serenity: that's why I use the syntax "nvidia" and "nv"
<SpAwN> !restrictec
<ubotu> I know nothing about restrictec
<SpAwN> !restricted
<ubotu> For lots of multimedia issues this page has the useful information you want: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  see also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - Please use free formats: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<gatekeeper> SpAwN: does that not happen at installation time?
<serenity> crimsun: ok, sry 'bout that
<crimsun> serenity: n
<crimsun> p
<SpAwN> gatekeeper: what happen?
<gatekeeper> SpAwN: the nvidia drivers get installed if you have that type of graphics card?
* serenity pinned a kubuntu sticker on his car *g*
<gatekeeper> serenity: :-)
<SpAwN> hehe now im confused gatekeeper.....but its cool.....i have to run out for a bit...do a few errands....bbl...and thanks to all that have helped me so far
<deuce868> anyone know how to customize the ripping of kaudiocreator to change the directory it puts ripped songs, bitrate, etc?
<Philip5> gatekeeper: mine didn't... had to install it with apt-get
<gatekeeper> Philip5: I have got a GeForce4 it looks as if it has installed some nvidia stuff looking the package manger just woundering if there is other stuff that should also be installed
<gatekeeper> Philip5: may be if ain't boke I shouldn't try to fix it :-)
<chrisdarby> can anyone help me get my webcam working and mp3 playback working?  I'm a total n00b and i've looked on most of the appropriate pages and can't find any help
<Philip5> gatekeeper: i have the nvidia-glx installed
<Philip5> gallag: and the nvidia-kernel-common
<keyne> hi
<Philip5> ops
<Philip5> gatekeeper:  and the nvidia-kernel-common
<gatekeeper> Philip5: I have nvidia-kenel-common but not nvidia-glx
<Philip5> gatekeeper: you'll need it and then see that your xorg.conf is right
<omgwtflolbbq> doesnt anyone know why
<omgwtflolbbq> when i do ./configure's
<omgwtflolbbq> when it says cechking for X
<omgwtflolbbq> it cant find it
<crimsun> because you don't have x-dev, libx11-dev, and others installed
<omgwtflolbbq> word
<crimsun> that's a faq
<omgwtflolbbq> lol k
<Mongey> is there 3d desktop switchin in kde?
<gatekeeper> Philip5: hmm as everything is OK at the moment I am tempted to leave well alone, not really sure
<Philip5> gatekeeper: without glx you will not have hardware driven opengl
<Philip5> so if you want that then get glx otherwise you can be out it
<gatekeeper> Philip5: what would I need to alter in xorg.conf
<Philip5> gatekeeper: any nvidia specific options you want/need and that it loads the nvidia driver instead of the nv driver
<gatekeeper> Philip5: got a URL that tells me a bit more by any chance?
<Silver_Adept> Hi, channel. Having a little trouble getting Dapper to recognize my sound microphone. The Sound Recorder program keeps telling me that my "audio capture settings are invalid" and that I should correct them in the Multimedia pane. any ideas what this might be?
<zardoz> other then doing uname -a is there a way to check if I am running this dual core...
<Philip5> gatekeeper: a bit more about what?
<arcturus> zardoz:  don't know if this helps but try cat /proc/cpuinfo
<zardoz> oh, yeah I can try that thanks :P
<Philip5> gatekeeper: you can read all about nvidia settings and options in the readme at: http://download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86/1.0-8762/README/index.html
<nixternal> Silver_Adept: in kmix settings, make sure the little red dot below the microphone is glowing red
<Silver_Adept> Ah, yes. That's been done. Mic's not muted, nor quiet.
<nixternal> hmmm
<nixternal> what sound card are you using?
<Silver_Adept> Sound Blaster Live! 5.1
<nixternal> ok...so that works from the get go usually
<Silver_Adept> I have the emuk101 modules loaded. Apparently, also the ac97 modules, too. Would that be a problem?
<nixternal> oh ya..
<zardoz> arcturus:  well, thats somewhat helpful... :P
<nixternal> Silver_Adept: make sure that "Capture" and "AC97" are also glowing red under the input
<cox377> Hey All
<Silver_Adept> How do I unload the ac97 modules - they're supposedly in use - and then tell them to go away and never come back?
<dr_willis> put them in that modules blacklist file
<Silver_Adept> Blacklist file?
<nixternal> Silver_Adept: in kmix, does the bottom right hand corner say "SBLive 5.1 [SB0060] "
<Mongey> !3ddesktop
<ubotu> I know nothing about 3ddesktop
<Silver_Adept> Just SB Live 5.1
<gatekeeper> Philip5: looks like all you need to do is: sudo nvidia-xconfig judging by this: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=185910
<gatekeeper> Philip5: thanx for the URL and nvdia info :-)
<nixternal> what program is giving you the error?
<Philip5> gatekeeper: yes, you can use the xconfig yo help you with it or do it manually in xorg.config
<nixternal> hmm
<Silver_Adept> Sound Recorder gives me the "audio capture" error - a program like Teamspeak won't transmit my voice.
<nixternal> ahh
<Silver_Adept> Yeah. I don't know what the problem is. That's why I wonder whether the ac97 drivers are causing the problem.
<gatekeeper> Philip5: I will have a good read of the document that you gave me and then have a tink about it. At least I have one full backup I can use if I had to
<gatekeeper> Philip5: thanx for the info :-)
<nixternal> ahhh
<nixternal> Silver_Adept: i know your problem
<nixternal> ready
<Silver_Adept> Go.
<nixternal> follow along
<nixternal> here we go ;)
<nixternal> "Kmenu > System Settings > Sound & Multimedia"     under General Tab in Sound System, UNCHECK "Enable the sound system" which would disable it...click apply and enjoy teamspeak ;)
<Silver_Adept> And now it'll work, ya say...
<nixternal> does for me...we just did all these teamspeak issues for the Ubuntu Developer's Summit in Paris
<nixternal> and everyone else really
<Silver_Adept> A winner is you. Many thanks, little goblins.
<nixternal> lol
<nixternal> i almost forgot about that issue
<nixternal> it wasn't until you brought up teamspeak you toggled the toilet handle in my head ;)
<nixternal> flushed out all the bad, and brought in the good ;)
<Silver_Adept> Many thank-yous. Will my audio players (like amaroK) still work?
<nixternal> yes
<nixternal> but your system sound will not
<nixternal> like the start up noise
<Silver_Adept> Oh, darn. *snaps fingers.*
<nixternal> you can enable it after using teamspeak if you need those sounds anyways
<nixternal> haha
<Silver_Adept> Is that somewehre on a FAQ or the wiki and I just didn't find it?
<chrisdarby> can anyone help me install libxine-extracodecs? i can't get it to work!
<nixternal> no..but there will be now so i can feed it to ubotu
<nixternal> nice name TheHighChild
<Silver_Adept> Thanks. Of course, then there's this tiny issue with CUPS... (*snicker*)
<nixternal> what printer?
<Silver_Adept> HP PSC 750.
<nixternal> CUPS is beyond tiny issue for most..except me
<nixternal> omg
<nixternal> Silver_Adept: i use it that same printer
<nixternal> select HPIJS drivers in cups and enjoy
<nixternal> cups is really slow
<patch> hello all
<nixternal> hey patch
<Silver_Adept> ...little more fundamental than that - supposedly, Ubuntu can't talk to CUPS.
<patch> could anyone help me with a horrifically simple permissions question
<nixternal> why can't it talk to CUPS?   do you get a specific error Silver_Adept?
<nixternal> shoot patch
<Chousuke> Not before you present it :)
<nixternal> hehe
<zardoz> nixternal:  did you say amarok and teamspeak play nice with eachother?
<nixternal> FluxLover in a KDE channel ;)
<patch> i have a fat32 partition but it is owned by root and i need to change it so i can read write it
<nixternal> they play nice for me zardoz
<zardoz> at the same time?
* FluxLover KuLover
<nixternal> ummm..why would you do it at the same time?
<zardoz> why not :P
<chrisdarby> patch: have you tried chmod?
<nixternal> how do you hear the other people?
<zardoz> I can get one or the other, but not at the same time :P
<nixternal> chown -R patch:patch fat32
<patch> yeah i have been trying chmod and chown but i cant seem to make it work
<zardoz> very low music vol.
<nixternal> sudo chown -R username:group directory
<nixternal> zardoz: i have never tried at the same time
<Chousuke> patch: you need to set an umask in fstab
<zardoz> I was just checking anyways :P
<Silver_Adept> Yeah. the error is... "Connection to CUPS server failed. Check that the CUPS server is correctly installed and running."
<Chousuke> chown -R probably doesn't work :)
<patch> umask ?
<Chousuke> yes.
<Chousuke> as a mount option
<nixternal> Silver_Adept: did you do a dist-upgrade?
<Chousuke> like umask=000 = free for all :P
<patch> ok
<Silver_Adept> Dist-upgrade? As in, when the update manager said "Ooh! New version available", I said "Okay, do it"?
<tnt2> hey, one question: is 192.168.1.255 representing my whole LAN?
<nixternal> like...upgraded from Breezy to Dapper dist-upgrade ;)
<nixternal> yes tnt
<Silver_Adept> That's the one.
<nixternal> tnt2: 192.168.1.255 = broadcast
<tnt2> nixternal: I'm in firestarter
<patch> so under options shall i leave defaults and add "umask=000" ?
<patch> or remove defaults
<zardoz> I was about to say 255 is the broadcast..
<gatekeeper> Silver_Adept: did you loose any applications on the way eg Open Office
<nixternal> 192.168.1.0 = network
<Chousuke> let it be "defaults,umask=000"
<nixternal> 192.168.1.1 = gateway
<Chousuke> I think that should work
<nixternal> 255.255.255.0 = netmask
<nixternal> and your ip is up to you ;)
<Silver_Adept> OO won't print, yes, but I didn't "lose" it in the sense of it disappearing.
<Raf> hello all, I-m having some troubles with my hard disk, it hangs every certain minutes. is there a way to repair some HD sectors or diagnose my HD in linux?
<tnt2> nixternal: and I want to create a new rule... to permit traffic from my LAN, and I put 255 at the end... is this correct?
<Chousuke> I think you need something like 192.168.0.0/24 in firestarter
<patch> and that is all then?
<Chousuke> patch: it gives everyone full read-write access though.
<tnt2> Chousuke: oh, i see
<serenity> does anyone of u use knemo?
<nixternal> ummm....i don't know about 255...maybe the .0....you could try both..im not at all familiar with firestarter
<chrisdarby> can anyone help me install a firewire soundcard?
<Chousuke> patch: should work, after you remount the volume
<patch> ok thanks very much.
<Chousuke> I'm not sure though.
<tnt2> nixternal: maybe .0/10 would work ok
<nixternal> i would do the 0/24 truthfully..as that will cover an entire C 192.168.1 domain
<nixternal> subnet i should say ;)
<nixternal> network too
<Raf> hoe can I diagnose my hard disk in linux?
<tnt2> Chousuke: I'm opening 137 and 139 ports (Samba) to allow incoming traffic from all my other PC in the network
<nixternal> Silver_Adept: sorry..lost you for a second..so you are saying you did do a dist-upgrade then?
<patch> hmmm. that didnt seem to do it
<Silver_Adept> I did, yes.
<nixternal> argh...i wish that wasn't an option truthfully...as everyone but a select few have done it w/o issues
<nixternal> !dist-upgrade
<ubotu> I know nothing about dist-upgrade
<nixternal> !upgrade
<ubotu> Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade  Upgrading to Ubuntu 6.06 Dapper -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperUpgrades  Note: gksudo "update-manager -d" always updates to the latest development version.
<patch> do you think rebooting might make any difference
<gatekeeper> Silver_Adept: are your mail / news reader settings etc retained?
<Silver_Adept> All my Firefox bookmarks came through, as did my amaroK database.
<arcturus> Raf: fdisk -l
<gatekeeper> mail??
<nixternal> everythin in ~/ was probably retained...
<Silver_Adept> Yep.
<nixternal> Silver_Adept: sudo /etc/init.d/cupsys restart
<nixternal> do you get an error?
<Raf> arcturus: colud repair my HD using fdisk -l?
<arcturus> Raf:  what's wrong with the HD?
<patch> oops, acidentally quite
<Silver_Adept> Nope, no error.
<Raf> arcturus, my HD get frezee every certain minutes
<gatekeeper> nixternal: when I tried a dist-upgrade I had to reinstall Open Office and I wasn't sure what else I lost, still got a version of breezy on my test box so when I have time I will do a backup then upgrade and see what I get
<patch> so changing that fstab didnt fix this ownership problem
<MetaMorfoziS> rlz
<Raf> arcturus, well, my  pc freezes
<nixternal> i just make a main folder in ~/ that way there i just back that up to the network...i always install fresh..as i have never been a fan of upgrading the whole system
<arcturus> Raf: could be any number of things ... failing drive, bad drivers, poor power supply
<Raf> arcturus, I have tested my RAM, it works perfectly, when Im not using that HD, my compter works perfect
<nixternal> Silver_Adept: if you didn't get an error..see if you can get into cups now
<arcturus> Raf:  try another HD
<gatekeeper> nixternal: is there a way to just backup kmail knode and wallet settings / info?
<Raf> arcturus, right now, Im using gentoo live CD because i don-t have another HD, my HD runs with kubuntu
<Raf> arcturus, could help trying the same HD in another computer?
<nixternal> yes gatekeeper...it is all stored under ~/.kde/share/apps/  kmail for kmail   knotes for knotes    and kwallet for kwallet
<Silver_Adept> The CUPS web interface? It loads. The KDE printer tool... borks.
<drew3> What is the oercentage of sucessfull upgrade from breezy to dapper. I spent a LOT of time customizing kde for someone with poor eyesight,  Can't get the damn thing to print, and wonder if Daper might be a better way to go.
<Raf> arcturus: the drivers of my HD aren-t the problem cause the same thing happen in windows
<Raf> arcturus, how can I know if this is due to poor power supply or failing drive?
<zardoz> raf
<nixternal> Silver_Adept: you could always try            sudo apt-get --purge remove cupsys                   and then when that completes, try                 sudo apt-get install cupsys
<zardoz> what brand HD is it
<Raf> zardoz, Samsung
<nixternal> maybe that will get rid of the bad, and bring in the new ;)
<arcturus> Raf: you can try in another machine but honestly the best thing is just get another drive
<arcturus> Raf:  HD's are cheap
<arcturus> besides, always nice to have an extra laying around
<Raf> arcturus, in Mexico it isn-t cheap
<Silver_Adept> Will it also go grab the right HP stuff?
<zardoz> Raf: http://www.samsung.com/Products/HardDiskDrive/utilities/hutil.htm
<nixternal> it should Silver_Adept
<Raf> arcturus, well, it is not easy to get 90 USD, really
<arcturus> Raf: sorry to hear that
<nixternal> also, by doing that it will remove kubuntu-dekstop
<arcturus> http://shop1.outpost.com/product/4116853
<nixternal> so as soon as it is done, make sure you sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<arcturus> $80 for 300 gigs, but only in US
<andrisp> hello.. how can i make my own menus in kicker panel next to Kmenu ? is there an applet for that ?
<gatekeeper> thanx nixternalI I will give that a try, I have always worried about saving and restoring those directories may in some way damage the new install, but if that is the way to go that is what I will do. Thanx :-)
<zardoz> arcturus: I think compusa has a 200GB for 49 bucks
<nixternal> it won't damage a new install...i back up my entire ~/.kde/share/apps directory when i do a reinstall
<arcturus> zardoz: if there's a rebate I'm not interested
<nixternal> what i have been doing with some of those directories, is running them off of a usb stick
<Raf> zardoz, thank you, HUTIL is DOS based, right?
<nixternal> like ~/.gnupg
<zardoz> true, but I think that was walk out
<nixternal> that is a link to my stick
<gatekeeper> nixternal: cool :-)
<arcturus> i doubt it
<nixternal> that way there, no matter the computer i get on and email, i can use my gpg key
<Silver_Adept> nixternal: When it "started" CUPS, there was no [OK]  confirmation.
<nixternal> that was interesting
<drew3> "back up my entire ~/.kde/share/apps directory when i do a reinstall"   <- will that save the settings used to increase text size throughout kde?  nixternal
<arcturus> zardoz: $40 rebate
<Silver_Adept> Aaaand... same CUPS error.
<zardoz> arcturus: yeah has a $40 MIR
<nixternal> drew3: you could also backup ~/.kde/share/config    as that might be where that is located
<arcturus> all compusa 'deals' have rebates
<arcturus> making them not really a deal in my mind
<nixternal> +1 arcturus
<nixternal> i agree with you on that
<nixternal> check http://www.newegg.com
<zardoz> is that fry's one walk out?
<nixternal> if you live in the chicago land area, you always have fry's electronics and tiger direct
<arcturus> unfortunately newegg's going more the rebate route too
<arcturus> my cousin lives 5 minutes away from Fry's in Phoenix
<Silver_Adept> Sorry, nixternal, whatever it was, it didn't work properly... although, the printer control says "localhost:631". Is there anyway to rename that to a specific IP address?
<nixternal> sure..you will get rebate on box items usually with newegg or non-oem
<gatekeeper> nixternal: I like that idea a lot, having an easy way to either back/restore these settings or quickly transfer then onto my test machine when trying new things out will be extreamly usefull :-)
<Raven301> Where in Kubuntu do you add /sbin to your user?? What is the file name?
<arcturus> i had to contact my state's attorney general to get a newegg rebate
<nixternal> exactly gatekeeper, especially since i do documentation work here, it helps out when i destroy a system trying out tutorials ;)
<zardoz> arcturus: dam ahaha...
<nixternal> Silver_Adept: does it really matter if it shows localhost or the ip?
<gatekeeper> nixternal: :-)
<nixternal> mine says localhost
<Raf> arcturus, thank you very much
<nixternal> localhost = good ;)
<Raf> zardoz, thank you very much
<Silver_Adept> It does, actually - if I try "localhost:631" in Firefox, it goes to an Azureus add-on. If I use the actual IP, it goes to the CUPS administration page.
<arcturus> Raf: sorry I couldn't be of more help
<nixternal> localhost:631 goes straight to cups for me...azureus add-on..you might have more of an issue then planned ;(
<Silver_Adept> Hrm. Maybe if I remove Azureus, then?
<zardoz> arcturus: he needs to run that samsung tool I linked
<Raven301> How/Where do I add /sbin to my path in Kubuntu ??
<nixternal> Silver_Adept: can you get into "Kmenu > System Settings > Printer" at all now?
<Silver_Adept> Yeah. The CUPS error is non-fatal.
<nixternal> can you get in and add a printer?
<Silver_Adept> The detection mechanism doesn't find the printer.
<Silver_Adept> Even though it's there.
<gatekeeper> manually in the list?
<Silver_Adept> I can't configure the print server, either. It asks for root access and I can't authenticate to it.
* dueyfinster is away: Away at the moment
<nixternal> dueyfinster-away: no away messages please
<nixternal> Silver_Adept: you can't put in your password when it asks you to authenticate?
<Silver_Adept> It won't take it for the username "root", nor for my username.
<Silver_Adept> Even though I'm not in "Administrator Mode"
<Silver_Adept> (now, not not.)
<Silver_Adept> Hey... wait...
<Silver_Adept> ...it found my printer!
<nixternal> hehe
<Silver_Adept> ...nothing like a clean install, I suppose.
<nixternal> Silver_Adept: a clean install with your setup would be flawless
<nixternal> ;)
<uniq> dueyfinster-away: please disable away message. ref. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines thanks.
<Silver_Adept> Since it's your setup, right?
<nixternal> i wish there wasn't a way to do dist-upgrade's truthfully w/o pointing them to the wiki that shows them the best way to do it w/o causing issues ;)
<Silver_Adept> Now, which is the right one - PSC 750 hpjis or PSC 750?
<nixternal> exactly Silver_Adept ;)
<nixternal> PSC 750 HPJIS
<Silver_Adept> (There's also a 750xi option. What's that?)
<nixternal> you will know, because it will error out with the other one
<nixternal> i have no clue..i don't see that one in my setup
<Silver_Adept> ...well, it worked.
<Hawkwind> If one wants to add /sbin to their path, what file exactly do they need to edit within Kubuntu and should it be edited as root user or normal user ?
<crimsun> Hawkwind: /sbin/ is in the $PATH by default.
<fek> kann mir jemand sagen, wie das tool noch frs systra heit, dass den wlan status in vertikalen balken darstellt?
<uniq> fek: #kubuntu-de please.
<fek> arhgs, ELAN
<fek> sorry
<uniq> :)
<fek> how was this tool called for the systray, wich shows the wireless lan status in vertical scales?
<Hawkwind> Raven301: You see that answer crimsun just gave you
<Raven301> crimsun: In what file?
* drew3 spy's Hawkwind actually *asking* a question :-)
<Hawkwind> crimsun: That's what I thought too.  But Raven301 has the question but he can't actually get /sbin/halt to work as normal user
<drew3> and is surprised
<Hawkwind> drew3: Heh, I was asking for someone else though :P
<Silver_Adept> Nixternal, thanks for all your help.
<crimsun> Raven301: you shouldn't be calling it as non-root.
<nixternal> np Silver_Adept...enjoy!!!
<dueyfinster-away> nixternal: uniq: Dodn't know that, from now on, nick I'll just change, with no message, as per: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Silver_Adept> Another thing for the documents, I suppose.
<crimsun> Raven301: /sbin/halt requires superuser privs
<Raven301> crimsun: So to shut down my laptop I have to sudo poweroff ?
<nixternal> hehe dueyfinster-away..no problem...no harm no foul!!
<uniq> dueyfinster-away: thank you very much :)
<Silver_Adept> Are there any other things I should worry about breaking because I did the upgrade?
<crimsun> Raven301: to shut it down completely? sudo shutdown -h now
<uniq> fek: kwireless mayb?
<uniq> e
<nixternal> Silver_Adept: you will probably run into them as you go along..don't hesitate to come back
<crimsun> Raven301: you're not invoking Shut down from within KDE?
<dueyfinster-away> nixternal: uniq: no bother, thanks for the tip
<Raven301> crimsun: I want to do it without superuser
<nixternal> you can always ping! me too
<nixternal> if im around i will help you out!!
<Raven301> crimsun: I'm in E17
<nixternal> arg
<gatekeeper> Silver_Adept: at least OO was still installed :-)
<nixternal> hehe ya
<crimsun> Raven301: you can't do that unless you modify the user/group
<fek> uniq: you mean kwirelessmonitor? that's the wrong one
<bam_> anyone know whats needed for xine to play dvd's?
<Raven301> crimsun: of the command modify the user/group??
<uniq> fek: kwireless is a kicker applet that comes with the kwifimanager package.
<uniq> fek: one red and one green bar by default.
<fek> uniq: ah, cool. i have a look, thanks
<Silver_Adept> Aaaand... we're printing! Whoo-hoo! Thanks a bunch!
<fek> uniq: yes, that sounds good
<crimsun> Raven301: are you aware of the security ramifications?
<uniq> fek: i think that's what you're looking for. you're welcome :)
<nixternal> haha Silver_Adept glad everything is working..well everything that you can see so far!!
<nixternal> haha
<Silver_Adept> Glad everything works again.
<gatekeeper> bam_: this might help: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#How_to_install_DVD_playback_capability
<Raven301> crimsun: all that someone could do is shutdown my computer? Right
<nixternal> !libdvdcss
<ubotu> See http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html. Libdvdcss can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<crimsun> Raven301: that's pretty critical.
<bam_> keepscool, maybe it applies to breezy
<crimsun> Raven301: in any case, you could make it suid root
<Silver_Adept> Thanks again, nixternal. You'll see me around again if things continue to go wrong.
<Raven301> crimsun: So in KDE I can shutdown or reboot with out superuser. How's that done then?
<crimsun> Raven301: because the spawning process already has root privileges.
<nixternal> Silver_Adept: well then, i hope to never see you again!!! lol
<Silver_Adept> Maybe when I have something to contribute, I'll hang out to help people.
<Raven301> crimsun: ok thanks for the info ... I'll have to try and get e17 wm to do the same thing
<fek> uniq: you are sure that kwifimanager includes a systray bar?
<nixternal> Silver_Adept: you probably have a lot to contribute, just don't realize it yet
<nixternal> what you learned today, you can contribute tomorrow :)
<Silver_Adept> Especially with the printer stuff.
<uniq> fek: yes, /usr/share/apps/kicker/applets/kwireless.desktop is in kwifimanager.
<gatekeeper> too right :-)
<nixternal> and the teamspeak stuff..because a lot of people come in here with that same exact question
<gatekeeper> never too early to start :-)
<gnomefreak> who has riddell's 3.5.3 repo handy?
<uniq> fek: right click on the panel, to add it.
<Raven301> crimsun: btw what is the file for adding to your path??
<uniq> gnomefreak: deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde-353 dapper main
<fek> uniq: i don't found any one like that
<crimsun> Raven301: /sbin/ is already in the default $PATH . Why do you want to add it again?
<gnomefreak> uniq: ty
<uniq> gnomefreak: /nick kdefreak :)
<gnomefreak> ;)
<gnomefreak> uniq: giv eme  afew i have to reboot ;)
<Raven301> crimsun: Ok it's there but what file would it be to edit it ... for learn :)
<crimsun> Raven301: a default login (non-ssh) uses /etc/environment
<Raven301> s/learn/learning
<arso_> people
<arso_>  i am looking for a ps2 emulator for linux
<uniq> gnomefreak: sure, I'll have to go to bed in a few. Work starts waay to early in the morning.
<uniq> arso_: pcsx
<uniq> arso_: that's the package name, you'll find it in adept.
<monomaniacpat> Can anyone tell me how to install KDE without changing the grub splash to kubuntu?
<Raven301> crimsun: thanks ... I was trying to do it in .bash_profile ... Thanks again for all your help
* gnomefreak is working now :(
<arso_> uniq:  k thnx ;)
<Silver_Adept> uniq: Pcsx does PS2 as well?
<arso_> uniq:  only finding pcsx for ps1, wat about ps2
<gatekeeper> monomaniacpat: without doing sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop?
<bam_> anyone know where I can get libdvdcss2?
<uniq> arso_: oh, only pcsx1 in the repos, you'll find pcsx2 on google somewhere.
<arso_> uniq:  oh ok,
<ubuntu> moro
<arso_> coz on their main sites
<Silver_Adept> Does that actually work fully now?
<arso_> it seems ot be for windows
<Kubuntu> Hi
<Hawkwind> bam_: You need the restricted formats stuff added
<arso_> not linux
<bam_> got-it
<Hawkwind> !restricted
<ubotu> For lots of multimedia issues this page has the useful information you want: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  see also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - Please use free formats: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Kubuntu> first time when i use Linux
<Silver_Adept> bam_: That's nonfree software, and potentially illegal to have, as I recall.
<fek> uniq: ah, i found it. thanks
<Kubuntu> HELLO!!
<uniq> arso_: you'll have to get the source code, and compile it yourself. Maybe not a very easy task. I haven't tried it lately.
<uniq> fek: great :)
<uniq> nite.
<monomaniacpat> gatekeeper: I don't know. Just when I was running breezy I installed all the KDE stuff using an install cd and lost the ubuntu splash in grub
<fek> uniq: i love this toolbar... all informations i need in a small place ;)
<fek> uniq: and it keeps you allways informed when you travel :)
<Silver_Adept> monomaniacpat: When you say "ubuntu splash" does that mean the graphic that displays when you boot that shows the system as it starts up?
<Silver_Adept> Or a different splash screen that happens before (or while) you boot grub?
<gatekeeper> monomaniacpat: probable need to ask one of the others, when ever I have wanted a new window manager I have used apt-get and it has sorted it out for me
<chahibi> Can anyone here checks if http://www.unicode.org/iuc/iuc10/x-utf8.html  works for him in Konqueror better than http://perso.menara.ma/yollnet/snapshot1.jpg ?
<monomaniacpat> Silver_Adept: yes you are correct
<Silver_Adept> That was an either/or question. Is it the splash while the system boots up?
<monomaniacpat> yes
<Silver_Adept> If I recall correctly, there's a package in the database that's the splash screens.
<raf> hello again... I got borrowed a Hardisk, i want to boot from that disk, but I have installed GRUB on my first HD (kubuntu), how can I grub such a way that boot from the two hard disk
<raf> _
<raf> ?
<nixternal> sudo apt-get --purge usplash          |            when completed                |               sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop usplash
<khaije1> ya usplash
<Silver_Adept> Ah, thank you, nixternal. I knew there was one there.
<nixternal> probably won't work...but it is worth a try ;)
<khaije1> Silver_Adept: you can always combine with the '&&' conditional
<Silver_Adept> What does '&&' do?
<khaije1> it's a logic gate where a single line reads.... cmd1 && cmd2
<gatekeeper> do this and do that
<khaije1> cmd2 executes if and only if cmd1 executes with no errors
<Silver_Adept> That's neat. I guess I don't understand where that advice comes from?
<khaije1> it can simplify repetative tasks like building from make files
<khaije1> oh just becuase you suggested waiting... this command makes it that much more possible to walk away from your computer and strech your legs during long sequences of commands
<khaije1> :-)
<khaije1> it's the little stuff
<khaije1> btw i rule b/c i just came from an RMS speech, i heart RMS
<gatekeeper> khaije1: when you are doing apt-get installs?
<khaije1> he's in baltimore, md speaking at a radical book fair
<Silver_Adept> RMS being?
<raf> how can I install grub from Kubuntu to another HD?
<khaije1> gatekeeper: you can do it with anything it's different from just using ';' because w/ '&&' it will stop execution if there is some problem
<khaije1> Silver_Adept: Richard Stallman :-)
<gatekeeper> khaije1: cool learn something new every day, only used in a code (programming) enviroment
<khaije1> hehe , hth
<Silver_Adept> Got it, khaije1. the && string works in a terminal sort of environment, huh?
<gatekeeper> khaije1: thanx
<khaije1> Silver_Adept: ya it's one of those neat things about bash
<Silver_Adept> What would I actually use it for, other than the apt pairings that you've been showing?
<khaije1> i do 'sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install foobar' all the time
<Silver_Adept> For those times when Synaptic doesn't do.
<khaije1> it's also good for building from make files './configure && make && sudo make install'
<monomaniacpat> nixternal: can you please give those instructions again, so I can retain the UBUNTU (not KUBUNTU) splash?
<Silver_Adept> Makes sense - although an end-user non-hacker like myself is discouraged from ever needing configure or make.
<khaije1> or if your connecting via ssh, for example if you wanted to re-install X or if a program hung your X server or if a particular machine runs headless :-)
<Silver_Adept> All very good reasons.
<khaije1> Silver_Adept: you should never be afraid to expirement on linux, thats half the fun, just build so that you can recover and data or settings you need, in particular this is one thing that is very exciting about xen, i can't wait to setup my lvirtual machine lab environment :-D
<gatekeeper> khaije1: I have always shyed away from trying to compile linux apps because of the ball-ache of dependencies, does buildessntials and checkinstall remove most of those problems?
<raf> how can I install grub from Kubuntu HD to winme HD, I want to boot  from two HD, but I need to disconnect the first (where grub is installed right now) in order to boot from second HD
<Silver_Adept> Kubuntu's on one disc and WinME on the other?
<khaije1> gatekeeper: many of them but not necessarily all, but reviewing the output of the /.configure scripts will tell you what is needed and from there the trickest thing is determining the right package to apt-get... i've never needed to spend more than 15 minutes looking, it's *always* in repository but doens't always have the same name
<jb_> hello, can someone pls help me with wlan (orinoco) ?
<Silver_Adept> That's good, but then how do you tell something like configure where the real thing is? I've had trouble with that before - got what I needed, but it was a different name.
<zblach> hey, in dapper, how does one configure katapult?
<raf> Silver_Adept: yes, My kubuntu HD got quasi-damaged, It has grub, I have another HD with winME but it doesn't have any boot loader
<Silver_Adept> More fundamental question: what is Katapault?
<khaije1> jb_: you should just ask your question, we are listening and will respond if we can help...
<raf> Silver_Adept: Katapult is a system tio launch application in a easy manner
<gatekeeper> khaije1: good stuff, figured ./configure would still bitch at me. I probable know enough now to try it again if I ever needed to thanx :-)
<Silver_Adept> raf: I don't know if it's still maintained, but I once tried to use a program called XOSL to boot between OS. When I left it, to boot to a Linux partition, the partition needed to be on a separate hard drive.
<raf> Silver_Adept: to run it press Alt+Space start typing some application name and katapult shows its icon, press enter, and launch the application
<Silver_Adept> Oh.
<jb_> my wlan-card (dwl 660 with orinoco chipset) is not working. it recognizes the accesspoint, but with dhcp no ip is assigned. and with static ip, no connect is poosible
<raf> Silver_Adept: what I want is boot normally, but If i want to boot from second disk, just disconnect first one
<Silver_Adept> I could download XOSL and install it from a floppy disc or CD. Grub, though, I would think, also has such "recovery disk" abilities.
<vincent_> jb try ifgonfig "device" down, then ifconfig "device" up
<raf> Silver_Adept: i dont know what happen i can mount floppy
<raf> Silver_Adept: I can't mount floppy
<vincent_> it works for me somtimes
<Silver_Adept> Does the WinME disk work okay?
<jb_> vincent_- tried that already, also tried blacklisting hostap_cs
<raf> Silver_Adept: yes, work ok, but I cant  boot from it cause it has not any boot loader
<raf> Silver_Adept: the boot loader is installed in kubuntu HD
<|lostbyte|> hi ! all..
<gatekeeper> evening :-)
<vincent_> jb have you tried to re-install the device drivers?
<jb_> any ideas someone? :(
<Silver_Adept> raf: Have you tried changing your BIOS settings so that it boots the winME drive before the Linux one?
<|lostbyte|> Hi ! all
<raf> Silver_Adept: due to I want to boot from winME without the first disk (disconnected), I can't boot from second disc
<raf> Silver_Adept: mmm, that's a good idea :D
<jb_> which? the orinoco-support is built in in kubuntu, it is not with ndiswrapper
<raf> Silver_Adept: Im going to try configuring the boot
<khaije1> gatekeeper: one of my favorite things with linux is testing the limits of my understanding with wacky experiments like cat'ing one device to another, or security research, it's fun
<raf> Silver_Adept: the bios
<Silver_Adept> That will at least get to to the other drive.
<raf> Silver_Adept: mmm, but if the two hard disk are in the same IDE?
<raf> Silver_Adept: first master, second salve
<raf> Silver_Adept: slave
<Silver_Adept> Not a problem - the BIOS should be able to change the order. Unless the drives are jumpered to be Master/slave.
<raf> Silver_Adept: really???
<Silver_Adept> Then you'll probably change that to cable select and put them in the right cable order to help your BIOS.
<Silver_Adept> Yep.
<jb_> does anybody know a good source/howto for getting orinoco_cs started with dapper?
<raf> Silver_Adept: change the two hard disks to cable select?
<gatekeeper> khaije1: summer has finally arrived here so I try to get out as much as I can, but I have a test box and when the weather closes in I will want to start trying various things on that. I came in hear to try and contribute where I can, and also learn by seeing how people fix various problems.
<Silver_Adept> You can do that - it should be one of the jumper options on the physical disks themselves, raf.
<raf> Silver_Adept: Yes, I know how to change the jumper settings
<jb_> is anybody in here who got a wlan card with orinoco chipset running under dapper?
<raf> Silver_Adept: my question was if I need to put cable select in two HD's or just in one of them?
<gatekeeper> Silver_Adept: doesn't just need to change grub to boot WinMe?
<|lostbyte|> jb_, there are for breezy, but none i can see for dapper.
<raf> gatekeeper: yes, but I need to disconnect the fistt hard drive
<Silver_Adept> Both. And unless grub's been configured beforehand, probably not.
<gatekeeper> ok :-)
<Silver_Adept> Sorry, got to run.
<Silver_Adept> (If he's got the WinME partition in GRUB, sure he can change it, but only if GRUB knows.)
<Silver_Adept> Anyway, ciao.
<raf> Silver_Adept: Any problem if hard disk is in the IDE's middle connector or in the IDE's final connector?
<|lostbyte|> raf, YEs !
<flashpc> hello
<Silver_Adept> I think cables work so that the middle one is primary and the end on is secondary... I thin.
<|lostbyte|> raf, you got to tell you grub and fstab of the change.
<jb_> are there other irc-channels one could ask?
<sysbob> have anyone here successfully setup wpa wireless networking on ubuntu/linux?
<|lostbyte|> jb_, there is wireless, networking channels..
<raf> |lostbyte|: no, because I will disconnect the linux hard drive
<raf> |lostbyte|: any case, thank you for response
<jb_> so, it is join #wireless?
<sysbob> what are those channelnaes
<crimsun> sysbob: on ipw2195abg and wpa supplicant directly (no network-manager), yes
<|lostbyte|> sysbob, ubuntu wiki has an intresting walkthrought..
<sysbob> ty
<|lostbyte|> raf, huh ! ok.. no problem.. jus tell your grub.. thats it..
<gatekeeper> got to go thanx nixternal and khaije1 for your words of wisdom :-)
<h3sp4wn> sysbob: wpa_supplicant with madwifi / madwifi-ng and the opensource rewrite for ralink
<sysbob> i installed wpasupplicant, but the howto refer to it in the /etc/sbin dir but it's not there after i did a sudo apt-get install wpa_supplicant
<|lostbyte|> gatekeeper, tc :)
<gatekeeper> |lostbyte|: tc :-)
<h3sp4wn> sysbob: /usr/share/doc/wpasupplicant/README.modes
* khaije1 bows to gatekeeper
<gatekeeper> keep up the good work folks :-)
<khaije1> :-)
<|lostbyte|> h3sp4wn, its.. wpa_supplicant command.
<h3sp4wn> |lostbyte|: That isn't where the doc's are though
<sysbob> well where is wpa_supplicant located after install? how cna i locate it? i tried a find wpasuplicant | grep wpasupplicant and it didnt show up
<|lostbyte|> h3sp4wn, and its in.. /sbin/wpa_supplicant
<|lostbyte|> sysbob, try with sudo ^^^6
<h3sp4wn> |lostbyte|: You shouldn't run it directly though that doc explains perfectly how to setup wpa_supplicant from /etc/network/interfaces
<|lostbyte|> h3sp4wn, trust is i didt really use it, just read it. planing to switch to it.. near future..
<|lostbyte|> truth*
<crimsun> it's pretty straightforward to configure through e/n/i
#kubuntu 2007-06-25
<TheGateKeeper> Tm_T: chill
<savetheWorld> TheGateKeeper: thats a hoax article by the way.
<Tm_T> TheGateKeeper: I'm chill (:
<Tm_T> !away | hoisn_zZzZz
<ubotu> hoisn_zZzZz: You should avoid changing your nick in a busy channel like #ubuntu - it causes unrequired scrolling which is unfair on new users. The same goes for using noisy away messages : use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently - See also !Guidelines
<TheGateKeeper> savetheWorld: don't care, it's funny and probable true to life :/
<nick_> load -rs \home\nick
<nick_> load -rs \home\nick\xdcc\xdccklipper.mrc
<TeraDyne> TheGateKeeper: It looks like it would have come from my hometown.
<Tm_T> nick_: hum?
<acemo> acording to KDE system guard, im using 1.8GB ram.. while i just have Kopete, Amarok, Opera and Kontact open :S
<Tm_T> acemo: krhm
<juan278> when i try and compile summit i get " Can't find X includes." what should i do is there a package i can install
<Tm_T> acemo: look the lowest part of that meter
<savetheWorld> TheGateKeeper: the funny part would have been when the police arrested him for filing a false report which is a prosecutable offense designed for exactly this type of abuse.
<Tm_T> acemo: OR use "free -m" in konsole
<Tm_T> savetheWorld: TheGateKeeper: -offtopic please
<Tm_T> acemo: and look -/+ line
<savetheWorld> from snopes.com : Despite claims of this story's having been run in the Meridian Mississippi Star, searches through the online Not a happy camper archives of that paper fail to turn up the piece. Moreover, the writing style used in the item should discourage anyone from believing a journalist penned it.
<savetheWorld> Tm_T: sure.
<athena> f***, I can't get my repository set up right....
<acemo> acemo@acemo:~$ free -m
<acemo>              total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached
<acemo> Mem:          2026       1855        170          0        113       1314
<acemo> -/+ buffers/cache:        427       1598
<acemo> Swap:         1906         43       1863
<Tm_T> !pastebin | acemo
<narcispy> is there a way you can bring back up what you pasted previously in the pastebin?
<acemo> sorry
<ubotu> acemo: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<Tm_T> narcispy: hum, they do disappear?
<narcispy> i dunno, im just saying can i pull up my name and see what i posted previously
<narcispy> since I lost my link to them on another partition
<Tm_T> depends pastebin site possibly, I don't know
<narcispy> thats what im asking
<Sanne> juan278: try libx11-dev, and if that's not enough, xorg-dev
<narcispy> if that site allows for that, just wondering i would think so since it asks your name
<acemo> Tm_T: http://rafb.net/p/wvWBPC82.html output from free -m
<Tm_T> acemo: yes, that says you use ~430 MB ram + cache&buffers
<acemo> ahh.. so its like linux doesnt cleans the memory when it doesnt needs to?
<Tm_T> acemo: well, yes
<Tm_T> acemo: or you rather keep your ram unused (and read disks instead)
<acemo> Tm_T: great, i was getting scared.. since my friend only used 500MB and mine used 1.8GB while i got almost nothing open, glad it doesnt really uses that much
<Tm_T> acemo: heh
<Dusk_> when i installed binary ati driver with apt-get do i need to configure xorg.conf anyway??
<psicobra> ok so what are the best sources to add to the repository? i need to add a few progs that arent in the list?
<strtochar[] > Is there a command line version of Limewire or something similar?
<Tm_T> Dusk_: propably
<psicobra> that was directed at any one
<ardchoille> Dusk_: You need to run: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg         and choose the nvidia driver instead of the nv or whatever you're using now. Then restart x.
<TheGateKeeper> Dusk_: I would think so you do for nvidia
<Tm_T> !repositories | psicobra
<ubotu> psicobra: The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<TheGateKeeper> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Tm_T> titans: got it?
<TheGateKeeper> Dusk_: ^^^^
<Dusk_> TheGateKeeper: not nvidia ati
<ardchoille> Dusk_: I misread you, sorry about that.
<TheGateKeeper> Dusk_: yes but you will still have to do something see the ubotu meg
<geila> holaaaaaaa
<TheGateKeeper> Dusk_: I was just saying if nvidia needs you to do something then ati will also
<Tm_T> hello geila
<psicobra> Tm_T: those instructions dont work
<Tm_T> psicobra: hum?
<Dusk_> Open the restricted drivers manager included in 7.04 "System -> Administration -> Restricted Drivers Manager" and select "ATI accelerated graphics driver". This will hopefully enable fglrx in a painless way. If not, follow the instructions for Edgy.
<Dusk_> no need to configure xorg.conf for directrendering?
<Tm_T> psicobra: what you mean?
<TheGateKeeper> Dusk_: try that first, should sort things out, if not take a closer look at xorg.conf
<Dusk_> TheGateKeeper: ok thanks
<geila> hola
<zipper> What do i need in order to be able to use the lyrics thingie in amarok? I click the "Run script manager" - but nothing happens. What am i supposed to install?
<Dusk_> !firefox
<ubotu> firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins
<Dusk_> in kubuntu no firefox??
<Tm_T> Dusk_: not by default, and why should be
<Dusk_> by default?
<Tm_T> yup
<strtochar[] > Is there a command line version of Limewire or something similar?
<Tm_T> so, you can install, but it's not there in default install
* #kubuntu  [freenode-info]  if you need to send private messages, please register: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#privmsg
<dwidmann> http://pastebin.com/935658
<dwidmann> underdog5004: oh, and you do know that you don't have to cat the file to be able to grep it right? (or maybe not), you can grep the file directly
<underdog5004> oh, cool
<underdog5004> I'm going to try it tonight...gotta go eat dinner w/ gf and family...thanks for the help...
<underdog5004> !
<dwidmann> underdog5004: the "if" line makes me wonder too
<underdog5004> yeah...I'm totally new to shell scripting
<jpmaiden> i have a problems wuith ark
<jpmaiden> help me please
<DanaKil> explain your problem then :)
<greg> finally got nvidia drivers to work:)
<DanaKil> with envy ?
<greg> ya
<DanaKil> nice script
<greg> thats three blue screens
<greg> i went through today and then i used envy
<DanaKil> ^^
<greg> so now i just installed ubuntu and i just installed my video drivers
<greg> anything else i will need?
<dwidmann> underdog5004: personally I hate using shellscripts ... I avoid them and use python even if it doesn't make 100% sense to ...
<jpmaiden> no hay ndie que hable espaol??
<DanaKil> you need to install all multimedia things (flash player, codecs...)
<greg> gah
<DanaKil> there is repository specialised to multimedia things
<DanaKil> have you enabled the restricted repository in adept ?
<greg> um
<greg> i dont think so
<greg>  this my first time using linux
<DanaKil> "kdesu adept_manager"
<DanaKil> and you can activates some supplementary repository
<greg> it says its not installe dyet
<greg> installed yet
<DanaKil> do you use ubuntu or kubuntu ?
<greg> ubuntu
<DanaKil> oh, it's maybe a kubuntu apps, i never use ubuntu
<DanaKil> (don't like gnome at all)
<devnull> Any way to downgrade xorg to 7.1?
<greg> whats the difference between kubuntu and ubuntu
<darkrift> anyone here who can help me figure out how to get this partition resized?
<DanaKil> ubuntu use Gnome and kubuntu use KDE
<devnull> greg: kubuntu uses kde, ubuntu uses gnome
<Dragnslcr> greg- Kubuntu uses KDE by default, Ubuntu uses Gnome by default
<devnull> only as defaults, both are extendible to each other.
<DanaKil> and KDE is soooo sexy !
<DanaKil> <___<
<greg> what is better kde or gnome?
<greg> gawd
<DanaKil> depends on your need
* Dragnslcr looks at the channel name
<darkrift> lol
<devnull> kde has a more familiar feel to it if you come from windows
<darkrift> yeah
<greg> i want the sexy looking beryl
<DanaKil> you can have beryl on the both
<darkrift> your in a kde channel..... most ppl here wont vite for gnome
<greg> and the cool looking toys
<Dragnslcr> Compiz and Beryl both run in KDE and Gnome
<greg> damn
<darkrift> vite = vote*
<Dragnslcr> And I think Xfce as well
<greg> can someone link me to the kubuntu
<greg> ><
<DanaKil> you can install "kubuntu-desktop"
<DanaKil> and then choose between gnome or kde at the login screen
<greg> oh sweet
<darkrift> anyone?
<greg> will i have to reinstall everything>?
<DanaKil> no
<greg> k iam on the kubuntu download page
<greg> just download the full cd again?
<devnull> I'm more of an advanced user myself (coming from gentoo), and I highly like *ubuntu
<DanaKil> no, you can just "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-destkop"
<DanaKil> no need to download or burn a CD
<greg> it didnt work
<greg>  it says
<Schuenemann> hi, I want to upgrade from edgy to feisty. I already downloaded feisyt. What is my best option?
<greg> couldnt find package
<DanaKil> :o
<greg> oh you spelt it wnrog
<greg> wrong
<greg> :P
<kops_> can any one help a linux noob like me? with a intel grafikproblem?
<DanaKil> oh, sorry
<greg> lol
<greg> :)
<Schuenemann> I have to format first?
<DanaKil> Schuenemann> you can simply overwrite your current install
<DanaKil> Schuenemann> i hope that your home is in a separate partition ?
<Schuenemann> nope
<DanaKil> erf
<Schuenemann> I already backed up everything I need
<greg> ok sweet its downloading
<DanaKil> ok
<intelikey> i don't have a partition
<DanaKil> then you can simply overwrite, the installer will format your partition
* kops_ i need help with a intel grafikcard problem can some one help me?
<greg> so after this update i wont have to reinstall anything?
<DanaKil> but if you can create a separate partition for your home, it's higly recommended
<DanaKil> no greg, it's the same "linux" but two different OS
<jeff_> i'm trying to mount a usb hdd (ntfs), but all efforts return "hal-storage-removable-mount-all-options refused uid 1000" ;
<jeff_> any ideas? ;\
<greg> linux looks so sexy in youtube... but kinda complicated to get working
<DanaKil> no jeff_ , sorry
<DanaKil> greg> yes, i must admit that it was very hard for me at first but now, i'm in love
<intelikey> jeff_ maybe add your self to the 'hal' group ?
<greg> haha, but linux gives you total control
<intelikey> or hald
<DanaKil> greg> once you have learn some tricks and you have a well configured system, it's a bliss to use :)
<jeff_> maybe. i'm a newb. where do i add myself to the hal group?
<greg> ya. i was on earlier and someone told me just to sit in this chat room and i will learn alot
<intelikey> jeff_ kmenu - system settings - users & groups
<intelikey> ?
<DanaKil> greg> the best thing is to try things yourself... how to compile apps, learn tutorial, etc...
<intelikey> not sure how your menu is setup
<greg> ya
<greg> i just wanna get it all set up today
<intelikey> greg if you sit in here and try to help others it will force a learning curve
<Minataku> Heh
<a-865> anyone know what the daemon is called to make gtk apps like firefox use the KDE specified system fonts?
<Minataku> I tend to force a learning curve on everyone else
<Minataku> What with my CLI-based solutions
<Minataku> X3
<darkrift> damn
<intelikey> Minataku oh really...
<intelikey> :)
<darkrift> 1k users in #ubuntu and nobody there can help me either :(
<Minataku> intelikey: I've confused many a person in here
<DanaKil> a-865> it's a daemon ? you can set something like that in kcontrol / Appearence / GTK style and police
<intelikey> darkrift what it is ?
<Minataku> But then I'm a rather confusing person overall
<Minataku> XD
<darkrift> unable to resize my ntfs partition
<darkrift> it has a lock and an ! next to it
<darkrift> unable to find mountpoint
<a-865> DanaKil: intelikey I know to set it there, but wondered what that is controlling
<darkrift> i tried unmounting it in konq with no luck
<intelikey> darkrift my advice would be boot win to safe mode and scandisk + defrag   then try with *parted
<darkrift> damn
<darkrift> i was avoiding booting windows
<bryan> If I use my pictures for the screen saver it keeps freezing in a picture.  What could cause the issue?
<darkrift> wish there was a linux windows defragger
<darkrift> lol
<Dragnslcr> While we're talking about partitioning, I need a quick sanity check
* kops_ how do i use git-line command on kubuntu
<intelikey> yeah but if it's a data at end of fs issue darkrift you haven't much choice
<greg> ok... so i downloaded it all it say'd  it was setting it all up an dnow its at my greg@greg again now what?
<jeff_> intelikey: i went into group settings and added my user to the haldaemon group, but the drive still fails to mount.
<crocodile> I want to run 'compiz --replace' on KDE startup.. I know it goes in ~/.kde/Autostart/ but I don't know how to actually add the command.  Help please?
<intelikey> jeff_ same error ?
<jeff_> yep.
<DanaKil> greg> you can select which os to use at the graphical login prompt
<Dragnslcr> Since I wasn't smart enough to create a separate partition for /home, I'd like to create a new partition out of the existing one without losing any data. gparted can handle that, right?
<greg> it did that
<greg>  so now i just restart?
<greg>  or did it all install?
<DanaKil> greg> i think it's ok
<greg> ok brb restarting
<DanaKil> just do a ctrl alt backsapce
<Dragnslcr> crocodile- I'm using Beryl right now, and I just put a symlink to beryl-manager in .kde/Autostart
<intelikey> jeff_ ok open a konsole and do this;  dmesg | tail      and pastebin the results
<Dragnslcr> crocodile- if Compiz doesn't have the same kind of manager program, you can just create a bash script
<Dragnslcr> #!/bin/bash
<intelikey> !paste | jeff_
<ubotu> jeff_: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<Dragnslcr> compiz --replace
<bryan> any one?
<Dragnslcr> And make sure that the file is executable
<DanaKil> btw, i followed this tutorial to have the latest compiz-fusion, and it was ok
<DanaKil> http://vorian.org/?p=82
<crocodile> Dragnslcr: how do I do that exactly?
<greg> oh wow
<greg> kde looks nice
<Schuenemann> DanaKil, sorry, I had problems
<intelikey> bryan bug in xsreensaver ?
<Dragnslcr> crocodile- make the file? You can just use Kate
<callen81> is there a known bug with realtek gigabit nics
<crocodile> right but what goes in it I mean
<Schuenemann> so, I should overwrite? that will erase everything this current installation has?
<DanaKil> greg> actually, i think the default theme of kde is ugly but it's higly customizable :)
<jeff_> what do you want me to paste? dmesg?
<intelikey> !paste | jeff_
<ubotu> jeff_: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<intelikey> jeff_ ok open a konsole and do this;  dmesg | tail      and pastebin the results
<greg> what msn program do yo use in linux that looks sexy also:)
<DanaKil> kopete
<Schuenemann> greg, amsn
<DanaKil> included in kde
<Dragnslcr> crocodile- those two lines I gave you before
<Dragnslcr> #!/bin/bash
<Dragnslcr> compiz --replace
<callen81> amsn for the win
<greg> ya?
<greg> it pretty sweet?
<bryan> intellikey  ?
<crocodile> Dragnslcr: and then save the file in .kde/autostart ?
<Schuenemann> well, it's the nicer one I've found
<DanaKil> greg> well, try both
<Schuenemann> try all you can
<devnull> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Dragnslcr> Kopete is nice. Not quite as mature as Gaim yet, but getting there quickly
<DanaKil> greg> kopete is installed by default in kde
<Schuenemann> gaim, kopete, amsn
<Dragnslcr> crocodile- yup
<devnull> gaim now = pidgin.
<Dragnslcr> Yeah, but Pidgin hasn't made it to the repository yet
<Schuenemann> DanaKil, sorry, just to clarify: overwriting this installation will erase everything, right?
<callen81> if you like how msn works/looks in windows then go amsn
<intelikey> bryan well it could.   i have used the slideshow feature and personal photos in the screensaver, no issues with dapper....  so maybe it's a bug in your version ?
<Dragnslcr> It still has Gaim 2.0b6
<jeff_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27081/
<DanaKil> Schuenemann> yes
<crocodile> Dragnslcr: chmod 755 it right?
<bryan> intelikey-  what can I do?
<Schuenemann> alrite, I guess I'll try that
<Schuenemann> thx
<DanaKil> Schuenemann> the installer will erase the root partition but if you have a separated home, it can let it unformated and mount it for your new install
<DanaKil> Schuenemann> and try do a separate home, it's really better
<Dragnslcr> crocodile- maybe 744 if there are other users and/or servers on your system
<Schuenemann> ok... I'll format everything
<Schuenemann> why?
<Dragnslcr> crocodile- anything above 500 should work
<Schuenemann> why would I need 2 homes?
<DanaKil> because when you reinstall, you can let all your files on this home partition
<intelikey> jeff_ in that konsole type this;  sudo mount -o umask=000 /dev/sdc /media              and tell me what it says
<DanaKil> and do whatever you want with the root parttion
<Schuenemann> I prefer to remove all tracks of this installation
<Dragnslcr> DanaKil- since you seem to know all about this, I have a question
<Schuenemann> I guess I'll install and try opensolaris too
<crocodile> Dragnslcr: ok, gonna restart and see if this works
<jeff_> it's asking for the filesys type.
<DanaKil> moreover, all your settings are in your home partition, so if you do a fresh install of ubuntu and mount your old home, you have all your settings (backgrounds, application settings...)
<Dragnslcr> crocodile- you should be able to just log out and log back in
<intelikey> jeff_ k.
<crocodile> thats what i meant :)
<intelikey> jeff_ in that konsole type this;  sudo mount -o umask=000 /dev/sdc1 /media              and tell me what it says  note the added '1'
<Schuenemann> DanaKil, can't I just backup ~/.kde/ and then overwrite?
<DanaKil> yes Schuenemann, i think it's ok
<DanaKil> but there are some other hidden directory, maybe you can save them too
<jeff_> beautiful!
<Dragnslcr> DanaKil- since I was too stupid to partition my drive and am going to install i386 instead of amd64, should I be able to use gparted to cut a new partition out of the existing one without losing any data?
<jeff_> it worked. thanks a lot, intelikey. :D
<Dragnslcr> Then install to the new partition and mount the existing partition to /home
<Dragnslcr> (and move some files a bit, obviously
<Schuenemann> ok, I'll try it
<mtv> when i go to setup my printer my backend are all greyed out with the exception of samba and other.  What is wrong?
<intelikey> jeff_ let me caution you about writing to ntfs without ntfs-3g  or fuse    it's dangerous.
<Schuenemann> DanaKil, see you in another life, brother
<DanaKil> Dragnslcr> well, I rarely use qparted so I don't know what it can do ^^
<jeff_> but reading is safe?
<DanaKil> bye Schuenemann
<intelikey> !ntfs-3g | jeff_
<ubotu> jeff_: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<intelikey> jeff_ yeah should be.
<jeff_> it's basically full of a bunch of videos/music that i want to play.
<DanaKil> reading is safe
<Schuenemann> oops, I almost forgot to backup my xorg.conf
<kops_> i need help i need to upgrade me kernel to 2.6 i got kubuntu 7.04 buth a driver say that i dont have the lates kernel? how do i update it??
<Dragnslcr> DanaKil- I'm pretty sure gparted is on the live discs, so I would use that
<DanaKil> :)
<Dragnslcr> I thought 7.04 has the 2.6 kernel already?
<DanaKil> I think that ntfs write will be activated by default on the next ubuntu version, since the ntfs driver is at 1.0 version
<greg> how in kubuntu how do i activate mymultimedia?
<intelikey> DanaKil "maybe" safe.  he is mounted rw and full perms  so a read could invoke a write and make it unsafe
<kops_> Dragnslcr: yes i did think that to
<DanaKil> oh, then yes, you should mount it as read only
<kops_> Dragnslcr: this is what i get
<kops_> The DRI drivers can not be installed without the latest kernel modules.
<kops_> Installation will be aborted. See the dri.log file for information on
<kops_> what went wrong
<Dragnslcr> Oh, I don't think it means you need a newer kernel, it means you need the right modules
<intelikey> jeff_ when finished with that drive, issue this command;  sudo umount /media         and you can unplug it or what ever.
<jeff_> will it mount automatically on boot?
<DanaKil> greg> http://kudos.berlios.de/kf/kf1.html  take a look here
<kops_> Dragnslcr okey buth what do i need then?
<intelikey> jeff_ no.   i didn't fix it.  i only manually mounted it.
<kops_> or how do i found out what i need
<Dragnslcr> kops_- dunno, depends on what you're trying to install
<kops_> intel grafikdrivers
<Dragnslcr> Might have to check Intel's web site
<Dragnslcr> I thought the repositories had Intel drivers though
<DanaKil> greg> it's an unofficial faqs with a lot of useful things
<greg> k checking it out
<jeff_> intelikey: i had ntfs-g3 prior, but the tool wouldn't detect the drive.
<kops_> Dragnslcr a site sayd that i need to get the drivers to get 3d output.
<mindslant> while trying to work on something else, I think I messed up my CD-Rom's mount settings.  It's no longer enabled.  I'm in the disk settings (kubuntu) and can't tell what I changed that dis-enabled it.
<kops_> i got a laptop im new in linux. buth dont want to use windows shit edition:P
<mindslant> anyone familiar with what the defualt settings for the cd-rom should be
<Dragnslcr> kops_- try xserver-xorg-video-intel package, maybe
<intelikey> jeff_ the problem with usb is that the device changes if you plug it in other ports and/or other things are plugged first.      you can use the blkid of the fs as a mount device in /etc/fstab if you want to set that up.
<Dragnslcr> I just searched Adept for 'intel' and that's the closest thing I see
<kops_> okey i try that Dragnslcr thx
<kops_> okey thanks i try. it can only and with 2 things work or not work:D
<kops_> bbl
<brian__> anyone here have experiance mounting a maxtor usb drive?
<intelikey> jeff_ the line would look something like this, example only: >>>> UUID="8c1d2968-ff59-4fdf-81ca-6f03e1d5fc3a" /media/usb_drive ntfs-g3 noauto,user,users,fmask=111,dmask=000 0 0  <<<<    you can get the actual blkid for the command by the same name "blkid "
<brian__> well any large usb drive
<jeff_> intelikey: the trailing 0 is the value i need to change?
<intelikey> jeff_ that line in /etc/fstab would set it up so any user could just say   mount /media/usb_drive   and the thing should mount.
<jeff_> oooh
<intelikey> with full read/write permissions   ^
<crocodile> Dragnslcr: okay it works, but I put 2 commads in the bash script and it's only running one.  How do I separate 2 commands?
<Dragnslcr> crocodile- normally just put them on separate lines
<kops_> Dragnslcr it worked thanks 4 the help.
<crocodile> hm that's what I did
<Dragnslcr> kops_- no problem. I'm amazed I guessed right
<jeff_> intelikey: i tried to add that line to /etc/fstab but it's complaining about being unable to make a backup of the original.
<kops_> Dragnslcr well its working and no i can run beryl:D
<jeff_> . . .when saving.
<intelikey> jeff_ then if it were a box i had to admin for someone that liked the gui i would put a small shell script on their desktop that they could click and it would mount/umount the thing.
<Dragnslcr> Yeah, Beryl is nice and shiny
<intelikey> jeff_ to edit system files   "anything in /etc" you must be root.   so kdesu kate /etc/fstab
<kops_> Dragnslcr yeah. its so damn nice:D i just love it. is im sick if im in love with beryl?:D
<crocodile> compiz fusion beats beryl so far from what I've done with compfusion:)
<intelikey> !kdesu
<ubotu> In KDE, use  kdesu  to run graphical applications with root privileges when you have to. Do *not* use  sudo <GUI application> ; you can muck up your permissions/config files. For what to use in GNOME, see !gksudo
* intelikey watches the learning curve sharpen
<Dragnslcr> crocodile- that's because Fusion is the successor to Beryl
<DanaKil> the new expos mode of compiz-fusion is just... hmm
<raschko> my Maxtor external drive doesn't want to appear, any ideas anyone?
<Dragnslcr> I'm gonna try out Fusion when I switch my system over to i386 instead of amd64
<DanaKil> http://youtube.com/watch?v=E4Fbk52Mk1w  (i repost this link to compiz-fusion)
<kops_> Dragnslcr i need help with 1 more think:P it says that i have 12 desktops:P
<intelikey> jeff_ and do be sure you use the blkid for the fs you wish to mount   and not the blkid that i posted
<mtv> i would appreciate any help i can get on installing this x1150 lexmark printer.  I have recently upgraded from dapper, in which it was working.  I cannot install a new printer via the system settings-printers.  The option is greyed out
<Dragnslcr> kops_- heh, you probably have 2 or 3 desktops set in KDE, plus all of the cube faces
<intelikey> it's right nigh impossable that  UUID="8c1d2968-ff59-4fdf-81ca-6f03e1d5fc3a"  exists on your box
<Dragnslcr> kops_- you can knock down KDE's desktops to 1
<kops_> now att the meny. its 12 boxes
<jeff_> intelikey: blkid only returns TYPE="ntfs" for /dev/sdc1
<intelikey> ;/
<jeff_> D:
<intelikey> jeff_ sudo rm /etc/blkid ;blkid
<kops_> Dragnslcr noo it @ the menu it says i got 12 desktops:P :(
<intelikey> jeff_ sudo rm /etc/blkid* ;blkid
<intelikey> i forgot the star...
<Dragnslcr> kops_- in KDE's system settings?
<kops_> Dragnslcr hmm i dont know i should check
<kops_> Dragnslcr there it says 3 hmm
<Dragnslcr> You probably want to set the number of desktops in KDE's settings to 1, then you can set whatever you want for cube faces in Beryl's settings
<ubuntu> is there a sw to recover hd?
<kops_> okey
<intelikey> !testdisk | ubuntu
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about testdisk - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<intelikey> !info testdisk | ubuntu
<ubotu> ubuntu: testdisk: Partition scanner and disk recovery tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 6.5-1build1 (feisty), package size 550 kB, installed size 1784 kB
<mtv> i am getting a "backend error handler." how do i overcome this?
<jeff_> intelikey: blkid now still returns      /dev/sdc1: TYPE="ntfs"
<kops_> Dragnslcr ahh thanks know its 4:D
<intelikey> </blinks>
<intelikey> jeff_ no id at all ???
<jeff_> none.
<intelikey> </blinks_again>
* intelikey runs and hides....
<jeff_> previously, blk id returned /dev/sda1, /dev/sdb1, and /dev/sda5 as well, but not anymore.
<intelikey> sudo blkid
<jeff_> intelikey: all right. the other devices are back, but sdc1 still lacks an id.
<kops_> Dragnslcr well thx for the help maybe not a big deal 4 u buth it was 4 me
<intelikey> jeff_ i'm at a loss,   i dont do windows so i've never seen that...
<ubuntu> does the testdisk works with nfts partition?
<jeff_> :(
<Dragnslcr> kops_- no problem, that's what we're here for
<intelikey> and i have nothing to test there      sorry,   maybe someone else can help with a  BLKID ?
<intelikey> Jucato ?
<intelikey> abrahao yes it should
<jeff_> intelikey: i wish i hadn't done windows in the first place; then i wouldn't be in this mess :p thanks anyway.
<abrahao> tks
<kops_> Dragnslcr yeah thats true=) hmm maybe get some sleep now.
<intelikey> jeff_ any way you can temporarrily move the files to some other disk ?   you could format that drive and put them back...  just a thought
<Dragnslcr> kops_- don't mind if I do
<mtv> how do i figure out what usblp0 in /dev is attached to?
<jeff_> intelikey: there's about 400GB of media on there. i don't have another huge drive.
<kops_> hmm weird when i try to play a movie vlc closes hmm
<intelikey> jeff_ ouch
<jeff_> i have my disc backups. i guess i'll reformat the drive and recover from them. ...that won't be a fun day.
<kops_> Dragnslcr i need help with something more hmm
<intelikey> jeff_ well.  give me a second and i'll work you up a script that will make using that drive easier.
<kops_> 03.32.52: xine: couldn't find demux for >/home/kops/Desktop/High Octane 4 -GREENCOR.avi<
<kops_> 03.32.52: xine: found input plugin : file input plugin
<jeff_> okay. thanks.
<intelikey> jeff_ if you want ?
<jeff_> intelikey: yeah, that'd work great for the time being.
<intelikey> k it will take a minute i need to do one other thing first.
<Dragnslcr> kops_- missing decoder maybe? I'm not really sure
<kops_> hmm i tryd in vlc buth its close direct
<kops_> hmm
<kops_> try another move then
<intelikey> jeff_ can you pastebin the output of;   fdisk -l ;mount         for me so i'll know what other disks you have?
<jeff_> intelikey: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27082/
<kops_> well i give up 4 the day god night all
<semistud2354> is it possible to connect to other computers with ssh
<semistud2354> across the internet
<darkrift> yes
<crocodile> how do I use the zooming of compiz?
<semistud2354> how...fish://johnsmith@77.888.99.66
<semistud2354> like that
<semistud2354> ??
<semistud2354> or do i need to add something
<doneill> well, you could specify your password too
<doneill> fish://john:foobar@1.2.3.4
<doneill> but i don't think it's required
<semistud2354> im trying to connect to my momz pc
<semistud2354> fish://hername@herip
<semistud2354> then it asks for pass
<semistud2354> right
<semistud2354> ??
<semistud2354> it just says connecting for like ever
<intelikey> ok jeff_smoke make a new text file (called USB_Disk maybe) on your desktop and paste this into it, then make it executable.   that should make it a point and click option.    you do need ntfs-3g installed for this to work.
<intelikey> ok jeff_smoke make a new text file (called USB_Disk maybe) on your desktop and paste this into it, then make it executable.   that should make it a point and click option.    you do need ntfs-3g installed for this to work.
<jeff_> this = ?
<intelikey> jeff_ read it again.
<intelikey> jeff_ put on the desktop   and see what it does.
<darkrift> and paste this into it, <---- what is "this" ?
<jeff_> intelikey: i opened it with konsole, and it shat itself. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27084/
<jeff_> darkrift: he sent me a file.
<darkrift> oh
<darkrift> lol jeff_
<intelikey> jeff_ i see no error there.   those are wacom errors.  that's caused by wacom devices listed in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<intelikey> !wacom
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wacom - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jeff_> wacom devices? like that drawing art tablet thing?
<intelikey> !169
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 169 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<intelikey> yes   and there is a infonode on that but i lost it.
<jeff_> i don't have one of those.
<semistud2354> man i dont know why its not working
<intelikey> jeff_ you can search the ubuntu wiki for the info.    they setup wacom devices in all xorg.conf files so "if you did have one" it would work.
<semistud2354> my mom gave me her ip
<semistud2354> and i set up her comp
<semistud2354> so i know her computer name
<semistud2354> and her pass
<semistud2354> but it still says no connection
<jeff_> intelikey: that's the problem, though? i need to remove that from /etc/X11/xorg.conf?
<Dragnslcr> semistud2354- you're sure sshd is running?
<semistud2354> the only time it worked is when i had her on the same network
<intelikey> jeff_ the important thing is.   did the script unmount the drive ?   and clicking it again remount it ?
<semistud2354> just ssh
<semistud2354> do i need it on both
<bryan> I have a external hdd that has pictures and videos that was saved using windows xp.  When I turn the drive on it sees the partisions I made to it but will not see the rest of the files. Infact it does not even show like a USB.  What can I do?
<semistud2354> or can i just do it on mine
<intelikey> jeff_ yeah if you don't want to see the error messages.  but please visit the wiki on that one. jeff_
<Dragnslcr> semistud2354- no, you just need sshd running on the computer you're trying to connect to
<semistud2354> o
<semistud2354> damn...my momz computer illiterate
<semistud2354> is there any setting up
<Dragnslcr> semistud2354- there may also be a firewall blocking connections
<semistud2354> can i connect thrue krdc
<darkrift> ok, q: every time i run a gui app from console, i get this error (even in xchat using /exec) http://pastebin.ca/587762
<Dragnslcr> semistud2354- the package that has sshd is openssh-server
<semistud2354> so i would need sshd on my momz comp in order for me to connect to her desktop
<semistud2354> and like move her mouse n stuff
<semistud2354> right
<intelikey> darkrift wacom
<Dragnslcr> No, remote desktop would probably be VNC
<jeff_> intelikey: negative. :(
<Dragnslcr> Depending on what OS she's using
<semistud2354> i just want to get something off of her comp
<semistud2354> thats the main thing
<intelikey> jeff_ you have ntfs-3g installed ?
<semistud2354> so what do i need for that
<semistud2354> just sshd
<semistud2354> and thats all??
<jeff_> according to adept.
<Dragnslcr> Like I said, it depends on what operating system it is and what you need to do
<bryan> can anyone help me?
<semistud2354> hers and mine are both feisty
<jeff_> intelikey: the ntfs-config package.
<semistud2354> ok...so she gets sshd
<dthacker> bryan: not until you ask your question.....
<jeff_> intelikey: maybe a reinstall would help?
<semistud2354> and thats it i connect get my files and thats it
<Dragnslcr> Hers would need to be running sshd if you need shell access
<intelikey> jeff_ you know you can't mount or umount an fs that something is accessing the mountpoint ?        and that's ntfs-3g
<Dragnslcr> You should be able to copy files over ssh using scp
<intelikey> !ntfs-3g
<bryan> I did but I'll post it again
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<bryan> I have a external hdd that has pictures and videos that was saved using windows xp.  When I turn the drive on it sees the partisions I made to it but will not see the rest of the files. Infact it does not even show like a USB.  What can I do?
<intelikey> !info ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g: read-write NTFS driver for FUSE. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:1.328-1 (feisty), package size 25 kB, installed size 88 kB
<semistud2354> by running it do you mean she goes into adept types sshd and then i connect
<semistud2354> ??
<semistud2354> if she finds those files "pics" im screwed
<Dragnslcr> semistud2354- the package is called openssh-server
<semistud2354> ok...openssh
<semistud2354> then it installs
<semistud2354> i connect
<Dragnslcr> It should start sshd when you install it
<semistud2354> and get my pictures
<Dragnslcr> netstat could tell you for sure
<jeff_> intelikey: when i run the configuration tool, the drive isn't listed.
<dthacker> bryan: sorry, I don't use Windows
<bryan> i'll try it out. thanks guys
<bryan> dthacker:  never?
<dthacker> only at work, and then only because I have to use MS-Exchange through a terminal server.   I have a windows free house.
<bryan> cool
<intelikey> jeff_ you shouldn't need/want to run a comfiguration tool,    sudo apt-get install ntfs-3g                     humor me :)
<jeff_> intelikey: 'ntfs-3g is already the newest version.'
<intelikey> k
<semistud2354> i just called
<semistud2354> openssh is installed
<intelikey> jeff_ and;  ls /media/usb_hd
<intelikey> empty ?
<semistud2354> so i was having those trobles
<devnull> is there a config utility for compiz ?
<semistud2354> and it was installed all along
<jeff_> intelikey: no such file or directory.
<semistud2354> whats the matter
<intelikey> jeff_ and; run the script and try again   same message ?
<semistud2354> i already had openssh-server installed
<semistud2354> what command do i need to type to connect to my momz comp
<semistud2354> is it still fish
<semistud2354> ??
<devnull> blah if anyone answered I missed it
<jeff_> intelikey: same message. no drive.
<Dragnslcr> semistud2354- open Konsole and type 'ssh a.b.c.d'
<Dragnslcr> Obviously using a real IP address
<semistud2354> ok
<intelikey> <jeff_> intelikey: no such file or directory.  <<< not the same as >>>> <jeff_> intelikey: same message. no drive.       can you explain ?    what does; ls /media/usb_hd     say now ?
<Dragnslcr> If it doesn't ask for a username and password, something is blocking the connection
<jeff_> ls /media/usb_hd            returned no such file or directory
<semistud2354> ok
<semistud2354> now what
<intelikey> hmmmm.
<jeff_> while the shell script still returns the same error message that it did before.
<Dragnslcr> Did it ask for a username and password?
<semistud2354> no
<Dragnslcr> Did the connection time out?
<devnull> is there a compiz config utility?
<semistud2354> no
<semistud2354> i just sat there
<semistud2354> nothing happend
<semistud2354> she has openssh
<semistud2354> i have it
<semistud2354> we both have ssh
<intelikey> jeff_ that's no possable if you are running the script i sent you.   unless your kdesu is borked.     in konsole; kdesu echo boo
<darkrift> wow
<darkrift> that didnt go as planned
<intelikey> jeff_  kdesu echo boo ?
<Dragnslcr> semistud2354- Check netstat -lt on her computer, make sure sshd is running
<darkrift> i commented out the 3 sections for tablet only features
<darkrift> then restarted x
<jeff_> intelikey: boo was indeed echoed, but before it was, the same errors that i get with your shell script came up.
<semistud2354> how do you make shure sshd is running
<intelikey> darkrift you missed the referances in the server layout section
<darkrift> it wouldnt load, so i looked at it again.... deleted the lines isntead of commenting... still wouldnt load so i looked harder... there was an init section at the bottom that still referenced those 3 devies :S
<darkrift> yes
<darkrift> lol
<Dragnslcr> semistud2354- by seeing if anything is listening on port 22
<darkrift> i HATE VIM
<semistud2354> netstat
<semistud2354> is that a websight
<Dragnslcr> No, it's a command
<darkrift> where can in find a command line editor that is somewhat easy to use like old school msdos's edit.com lol
<darkrift> some things in dos were soo much easier
<darkrift> idiotized
<intelikey> jeff_ the error messages from wacom can be ignored.       how are you calling that script ?   desktop icon click to run ?    konsole  ./USB      how?
<Dragnslcr> darkrift- nano is pretty simple
<darkrift> thats prob what im used to from freebsd
<darkrift> sounds familliar
<Dragnslcr> darkrift- definitely easier to use than vi* or emacs
<semistud2354> port 22
<intelikey> darkrift but; "if you make it idiot proff, they'll just make a better idiot"   :)
<semistud2354> it just gives a butt load of information
<darkrift> LOL
* Schuenemann on feisty
<darkrift> i want something that im used to, ctrl+f is file menu etc
<semistud2354> maby im just typing it in wrong
<darkrift> erm, alt-f
<Dragnslcr> semistud2354- netstat -lt shouldn't list that many programs
<dick-richardson> is plasma enabled in gutsy tribe 1?
<darkrift> alt+x is quit (asks to save) blah blah
<Dragnslcr> semistud2354- unless the computer is running 20 different servers
<intelikey> darkrift pico
<jeff_> intelikey: i added executable permissions and ran it in konsole.
<Jucato> dick-richardson: KDE 4 won't be default in gutsy
<semistud2354> no
<darkrift> pico is nano, isnt it?
<semistud2354> i just installed ssh
<semistud2354> and just now openssh
<semistud2354> and still nothing
<Dragnslcr> darkrift- the commands are different, but nano should work for you
<darkrift> i c
<Dragnslcr> darkrift- and yeah, nano is the successor to pico
<intelikey> jeff_ these are the first two lines in that script.   Q="/media/usb_hd"
<intelikey> [ ! -d $Q ]  && kdesu mkdir -p $Q
<semistud2354> i type fish://johnsmithdestop@22.111.33.44:0
<semistud2354> sould it look like that
<semistud2354> ???
<Dragnslcr> semistud2354- I have no idea. I've never seen fish:// before
<semistud2354> o...
<semistud2354> what do you use
<Dragnslcr> I just use ssh for shell and scp for file transfer
<darkrift> also on boot, i got somethign that said sda3 had been mounted 28 times, forcing disk check..... i have no idea what sda3 is, its not in my /media folder
<semistud2354> i type that in the address bar of konqueror
<darkrift> where could i find that out at?
<intelikey> and there is no way to execute that without it leaving a dir in /media/  unless you have something mounted on /media itself readonly.  and it should be umounted by the next line.  so running the command again will make the dir anyway.
<darkrift> oh
<darkrift> nvm
<Dragnslcr> darkrift- sda is probably your first SATA disk
<darkrift> i think its my linux part
<darkrift> sda1 and 2 are my ntfs partitiions on my laptop
<darkrift> no sata that i know of :s
<darkrift> unless this lappy has sata and i didnt know it
<Dragnslcr> Quite possible
<Dragnslcr> Most new laptops use SATA drives
<darkrift> really
<darkrift> i hadnt heard that
<darkrift> i bought it for the screen :) lol
<Dragnslcr> Heh
<darkrift> shiny and widescreen :)
<Dragnslcr> My 20" 1600x1200 LCD is better than a laptop
<darkrift> vista looked nice too... buy was i tricked
<darkrift> buy = boy*
<intelikey> jeff_ i may not be very smart. but i know that script should work.   it's too simple not to.    if it wont work for you.   delete it and say "oh well"     hey man i tried.
<darkrift> lets see you walk around your house with yours on though :)
<Dragnslcr> Heh, I don't
<jeff_> intelikey: :(
<darkrift> i dont either
<darkrift> but i could :)
<andrew__> hey
<Dragnslcr> I don't need my computer in my bed or in front of my television, and that's all I have for rooms in my apartment
<darkrift> ho
<bryan> I still have the issue of not seing the external drive but I can see the partisions on dev/disk/
<darkrift> i need to take my old laptop apart and resoldier the power connector
<darkrift> thats all thats wrong with it
<intelikey> jeff_ i mean i write crap like this   http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/37663     so that script should work.  i'm not trying to be mean.  just  don't know what else to say.
<semistud2354> god dammit i need to get those pictures
<semistud2354> freakin ssh and openssh isnt alowing me to connect
<Dragnslcr> semistud2354- sure there isn't a firewall blocking port 22?
<semistud2354> i didnt put one up
<semistud2354> does it come installed by default
<hitmanWilly> semistud2354, do you use a router?
<Dragnslcr> I don't believe so
<semistud2354> no dsl
<intelikey> semistud2354 sshd running on the host ?    port 22 open ?
<semistud2354> my computer is running on a router
<semistud2354> not hers
<jeff_> yeah, something in my install is probably fucked. ;\
<jeff_> oh well.
<jeff_> thanks anyway.
<darkrift> intelikey, no offense, but i couldnt even understand that poem you pasted ;)
<intelikey> jeff_ sorry it didn't work out better for you.  maybe next time.
<intelikey> darkrift opem  lol
<intelikey> poem even
<darkrift> something about an arguement and answers
<semistud2354> how do you turn off a firewall
<semistud2354> in kubuntu
* darkrift gets ready for work
<darkrift> good evening al
<darkrift> all*
<semistud2354> i didnt even know there was s firewall
<intelikey> darkrift gooday
<hitmanWilly> !firewall
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<intelikey> semistud2354 if you didn't turn one on, there isn't one.
<tucci> i just reinstalled kubuntu, added some programs, now I can't open adept or the update installer because it says another program is using the packaging system database
<intelikey> semistud2354 iptables -L
<tucci> I don't see any processes open in kysysguard
<semistud2354> ok whats that do
<intelikey> !adeptcrashfix | tucci
<ubotu> tucci: If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<semistud2354> all it says is accept
<semistud2354> iput out put policy
<intelikey> semistud2354 should list the firewall(iptables) rules
<semistud2354> no nothing
<intelikey> then no firewall
<intelikey> :)
<semistud2354> i need to ge those pics...im freakin out
<dthacker> semistud: can you ping her computer?
<semistud2354> how
<intelikey> ping
<semistud2354> ping111.111.111.1
<semistud2354> like that
<intelikey> ping 111.111.111.1     if that's the ip
<tucci> thanks intellikey
<intelikey> tucci np
<Dr_willis> ping 127.0.0.1 is faster :)
<semistud2354>  i got info comming back
<abrahao> how install universe in livecd?
<athena> lol
<semistud2354> ok so
<semistud2354> good
<semistud2354> now what
<athena> quick question - everyone keeps talking about "how do I play DVDs" and the answer is always "use the libdvdcss2 crack". But is there a way to *encrypt* DVDs using CSS?
<dthacker> semistud2354: first, make sure your computer can see hers with ping.  Next, make sure sshd is running on her machine, Third. ssh over and get your errr,umm "contraband"
<semistud2354> how do i ssh over
<hitmanWilly> athena, why would you want to?
<dthacker> ssh "mom"s ip address"
<athena> hitmanWilly, for kicks
<intelikey> abrahao konsole sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list       add universe to the end of the first  deb* line   save and exit   sudo apt-get update
<semistud2354> in conquero
<hitmanWilly> athena, not that i know of
<semistud2354> konqueror
<semistud2354> or konsole
<dthacker> semistud2354: konsole
<athena> hitmanWilly, that's no fun :-(
<athena> maybe I ought to write my own
<dick-richardso1> is there a setting in kubuntu to enable desktop effects?
<Dr_willis> i recall some discussion about - what if a virus writer enccrypted his virus with the dcss encryption... would it be against the DMCA to decode it. :)
<athena> dick-richardso1, yes, go to autostart and add "compiz" to it
<dick-richardso1> athena: easy enough. thank you :)
<intelikey> Dr_willis lol
<semistud2354> do i type in the name of her computer
<intelikey> ye ha
<semistud2354> momzdesktop
<semistud2354> or just mom
<athena> Dr_willis, the answer is yes, but since the virus is illegal to distribute it's not terribly relevant.
<bryan> Now I get the error hal-storage-removable-mount-all-options refused uid 1000
<semistud2354> as her login name
<hitmanWilly> athena, go for it, but its kinda against my anti-drm policy
<hitmanWilly> :P
<Minataku> Heya, Dr_willis, what's up? :3
<athena> :-P
* athena wonders if it'd get accepted into Universe
<intelikey> DRM = eval
<hitmanWilly> athena, i doubt it
<dthacker> semistud2354: ssh will try to login as you.  do you have an account on mom's pc?
<semistud2354> no
<abrahao> <intelikey>thanks
<hitmanWilly> kinda against the ubuntu policies as well
<athena> "libcss - a portable layer for encryption using the well proven CSS algorithm" - I'd just love to see that in apt-cache..
<Dr_willis> ssh -L whoever
<Minataku> Under the DMCA, isn't ANY encryption routine illegal to break?
<intelikey> abrahao welcome
<athena> hitmanWilly, why? we have gpg, how's it any different?
<semistud2354> so wats the format ssh mom:password@11.222.33.44
<semistud2354> like that
<dthacker> semistud2354: then so ssh -l "mom's login" "mom's ip address" and put in her password when prompted
<Minataku> If I wrote a poem and encrypted it with ROT13, I could sue the crap out of anyone who decrypted it
<hitmanWilly> athena, gpg is for personal files, and technically libdvdcss is illegal in the states, plus anybody with a dvd player could view it
<Minataku> Which, of course, is another large part of why the DMCA is a complete and utter piece of ****ing ****
* intelikey craps without being sued
<kalorin> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<athena> well, libdvdcss is illegal since it lets you break DRM, but how would *libcss* which *makes DRM* be illegal?
<hitmanWilly> Minataku, you could even technically use a simple alphanumeric cypher key
<Minataku> hitmanWilly: That's all ROT13 is
<Minataku> "Rotate 13 letters"
<semistud2354> so its <so ssh -l "mom" "1122233344"
<semistud2354> its not working
<hitmanWilly> Minataku, yeah, im not to up on cryptography...:P
<dthacker> don't ust the quotes
<Minataku> hitmanWilly: Heehee
<Minataku> ROT13 is barely qualifiable as encryption, really
<dthacker> ssh -l momloginname  192.168.1.5
<Minataku> It's encryption by the definition of the word only
<hitmanWilly> Minataku, especially the arcane/crap stuff...
<Minataku> Effectiveness is zero
<Minataku> Well, 0.01
<Minataku> Since it DOES make it impossible to read at first to most
<dthacker> semistud2354: that's a -l as in leave off using moms pc for pictures of naughty bits
<Minataku> But it's also fairly easy to spot
<hitmanWilly> Minataku, just rotate back 13, and there ya go
<Minataku> hitmanWilly: Bingo
<semistud2354> i had to transfer files
<semistud2354> i upgraded to feist
<Minataku> I have a personal OTP encryption system
<semistud2354> so i used her comp
<semistud2354> lol
<Minataku> OTP being One Time Pad
<semistud2354> but i forgot they were in there
<hitmanWilly> Minataku, that's spy stuff there :P
<Minataku> Heehee
<devnull> hehe Beryl = fun
<semistud2354> its not workin
* hitmanWilly does know about OTP's
<Minataku> Again, more or less trivial, but I've beefed it up from my original design
<dthacker> semistud2354: what happens?
<Minataku> Redundancy, randomization
<semistud2354> i type ssh -l mom 192.168.2.3
<semistud2354> it just sits there
<intelikey> semistud2354 let me guess,  she's gonna freek when she finds them ?
<Minataku> I've also thought of cyclic keys
<semistud2354> im still getting a ping
<semistud2354> umm...
<Minataku> With an OTP-based key ID
<semistud2354> there pics of me and the gf
<semistud2354> yea
<semistud2354> lol
<dthacker> too much information
<Minataku> Not enough info
<semistud2354> man...
<intelikey> it didn't take a genious to figure that one out...
<dthacker> semistud2354: can you log in to her pc and verify tthat sshd is running?
<hitmanWilly> Minataku, why not just use one-way algorithims?
<semistud2354> how do i do that
<hitmanWilly> Minataku, ie gpg and such?
<semistud2354> i would remote controll her desktop...but kdrc isnt letting me
<Minataku> hitmanWilly: Well, when you're encrypting large amounts of data for surreptitious relay
<intelikey> semistud2354 walk up to her box and rm them ?
<dthacker> can you physically get on the machine, open konsole, and do ps -ef | grep sshd
<hitmanWilly> Minataku, ah, i can see that...
<fitoria> hola
<semistud2354> well...shes on her comp now
<semistud2354> and im at my house...
<semistud2354> about 2 days away
<semistud2354> vacation
<Minataku> semistud2354: Well, she's gonna get a nice show, isn't she
<Minataku> >.<
<intelikey> well if you can't ssh in you are sol
<Minataku> You can call her up and tell her not to use the computer
<dthacker> semistud2354: you could tell her they were for art class.
<intelikey> enjoy the ride kid.   reaping what ya sow isn't always fun but it always seems to work.
<Minataku> Tell her you wanted to get that $500 from Hustler
<semistud2354> not really
<semistud2354> do i type mom or mom desktop
<semistud2354> she has like a network name
<crocodile> testing 123
<|crocodile|> testing 123
<hitmanWilly> crocodile, 456
<dthacker> i saw a crocodile
<intelikey> semistud2354 no.  you type here user login name.
<crocodile> hehe  it works :)
* dthacker needs ice cream
<intelikey> s/here/her/
<abrahao> I made several atualization in this livecd, is there a way to save it to use again?
<crocodile> didn't think I would say this, but I actually like konversation over kvirc and xchat
<semistud2354> ssh -l mom 22.111.33.44
<semistud2354> like that
<intelikey> if mom is how she logs in
<dthacker> semistud2354: yes, and if sshd is running, you should get a password prompt.
<semistud2354> sshd...
<semistud2354> i dont see that on adept
<semistud2354> how do you get that
<semistud2354> or turn it on
<Dr_willis> !info ssh
<intelikey> on her computer
<ubotu> ssh: Secure shell client and server (transitional package). In component main, is optional. Version 1:4.3p2-8ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 1 kB, installed size 32 kB
<dthacker> semistud2354: and if not, you're borked.
<intelikey> semistud2354 if her computer is not running sshd    hehhe.  to bad.
<semistud2354> how do you make it run sshd
<semistud2354> where do i get it from
<semistud2354> how do i turn it on
<intelikey> :)
<intelikey> not likely
<Minataku> Could always try to DoS her
<Minataku> <.<
<intelikey> which would gain nothing..
<semistud2354> how do you get sshd
<Minataku> If it slows the computer down
<Minataku> Or crashes it
<semistud2354> im still getting a pin from her ip
<Minataku> It gains a lot
<semistud2354> ping*
<ben_> pong
<julius> ong?
<julius> pong?*
<intelikey> that'll run up a log file size....
<hitmanWilly> semistud2354, so ssh <her_ip> returns an error?
<semistud2354> it just sits there
<semistud2354> does nothing
<semistud2354> no error
<Minataku> Hm
<semistud2354> but ping is still pinging
<dthacker> I vote no sshd.
<Minataku> No
<Minataku> No sshd would return "Connection refused"
<Minataku> ed@Piyoko /ext/C/Torrent Temporary/Di_Gi_Charat_PARTYNIGHT_CD_Single $ ssh ed@127.0.0.1
<Minataku> ssh: connect to host 127.0.0.1 port 22: Connection refused
<dthacker> Minataku: ah, good point.  I forgot.
<semistud2354> it said that
<[Relic] > Hello :)
<Minataku> Try "ssh -l mom ipaddress"
<intelikey> dthacker i'm with you.  he didn't set it up on her box so it's not there
<Dr_willis> unless thers a router/firewall - i think
<Minataku> semistud2354: It DID?
<Minataku> Okay
<semistud2354> on one of the things
<Minataku> Then yeah, you're up sh*t creek if it returned connection refused
<semistud2354> yea i tryed mom desktop ip
<semistud2354> and mom ip
<Minataku> semistud2354: Did you use the -l ?
<semistud2354> mom:pass ip
<Dr_willis> you sure its her ip?
<semistud2354> L
<Minataku> -l is for login name
<dthacker> most other "hanging" problems I've seen are DNS related
<semistud2354> as in lisa
<Minataku> semistud2354: Small l
<semistud2354> or imp
<Minataku> Lowercase l, not upper
<ben_> !qt4
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about qt4 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Minataku>  [-l login_name] 
<semistud2354> o my bad
<intelikey> IlIlI
<semistud2354> it said connection timed out
<Minataku> Hm
<semistud2354> not connection refused
<Minataku> Do you have a routeR?
<Minataku> *she
<semistud2354> i tured of dchp
<semistud2354> off
<Minataku> If so, it may be filtering the ports
<semistud2354> hmm
<Minataku> Ah, yeah, it'd need to be forwarded
<hitmanWilly> most do by default
<Minataku> Even if she has sshd, you're blocked
<semistud2354> ok soooo
<hitmanWilly> that's all i use for a firewall, btw
<semistud2354> i tured off dchp
<semistud2354> or on
* intelikey doesn't even have a router
* hitmanWilly loves his router
<[Relic] > is there a site that list tv tuner cards that work with kubuntu by product name?
<semistud2354> the one that you plug in to the regular ports
<[Relic] > or should I just grab a hauppage and be done with it  :)
<intelikey> !hardware
<ubotu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<semistud2354> i have dchp turend off
<dthacker> Relic: guys in my lug say go huappage FWIW
<semistud2354> so i dont think it will alow me to connect to it
<semistud2354> unless i reset it
<Minataku> DHCP has nothing to do with it anyway
<Minataku> You need to forward port 22 to the machine with sshd
<Minataku> A static IP will help in that
<dthacker> semistud2354: how did you move the files *to* the mom pc?
<Minataku> But if it's temporary, it probably wouldn't matter anyway
<hitmanWilly> semistud2354, most routers are set up with a hw firewall that blocks incoming connection attempts unless the ports are explicitly forwarded to a certain machine
<semistud2354> yea
<draik> Minataku: http://www.portforward.com
<semistud2354> but i was onher network
<semistud2354> wireless
<semistud2354> so it seemed to connect
<intelikey> Minataku you do realize that you are wasting your breath there.  he is remote form the box that he would have to admin....
<semistud2354> but i took the router with me
<semistud2354> so now she is connected to a modem
<semistud2354> dsl modem
<semistud2354> i have a router
* hitmanWilly is now going with no sshd running as well
<draik> semistud2354: What are you trying to do?
<Darlid01> Can I ask an incredibly noobish question?
<draik> hitmanWilly: I do ssh every once in a while.
<osiris> Darlid01, dont ask to ask
<[Relic] > Thanks  :)
<semistud2354> when i check my ip
<Dr_willis> Darlid01,  you just did. :)
<draik> !ask | Darlid01
<ubotu> Darlid01: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<semistud2354> i get like
<semistud2354> 72.333.66.99
<hitmanWilly> Darlid01, you're in the right place for those :)
<semistud2354> not 192.168
<draik> DDoS'ers, start your systems....
<osiris> wow.  networking 101. this should take a week
<dthacker> semistud2354: 192.168 was an example...
<Darlid01> Fair enough, I have a nc6000 I'm trying to put kubuntu on. I used to have Gentoo, but kubuntu is giving me a i/o error on the CD
<Dr_willis> Sounds like a badly burnt cd, or bad iso download
<Darlid01> The CD is fine, the drive is fine, it's probably missing a driver
<osiris> did you md5sum the disk ?
<dthacker> Darlid01: ^^^
<Darlid01> Yep, I checked it twice and redownlaoded to be sure
<semistud2354> usually when your behind a network  thats the kind of ip you would get
<semistud2354> but i have dchp turend off
<semistud2354> or on
<semistud2354> the one where i have to plug the internet connection into the regular ports
<Schuenemann> hey, how can I know if the programs on add/remove are the latest releases?
<Darlid01> Is there an alternative install method other that the graphical interfave?
<Dr_willis> They are the latest thats in theubuntu repositories.
<hitmanWilly> Darlid01, alternate-cd
<Schuenemann> humm
<Dr_willis> Doubtfull if they are the latest that exist.. but in 6 mo - they all get updated. :) thats how ubuntu releases work.
<dthacker> Darlid01: theres and alternative install CD
<osiris> Darlid01, alternate-cd like the others said
<Schuenemann> Dr_willis: can't I see the version before installing?
<hitmanWilly> Darlid01, its an old school ncurses iface installer with a LOT more options
<Darlid01> I suppose I'll try that then. I'll lag on here while I try it.
<osiris> or ubuntu-server
<semistud2354> if its still pinging my momz ip address
<semistud2354> that means she's still online??
<Minataku> No
<Minataku> It means the router is still online
<Darlid01> I was partially curious if there was anyone who had tried putting kubuntu on a nc6000 and if there was any documented errors I should be aware of
<Minataku> You're not pinging her IP
<Darlid01> Or more accurately where to look for that type of documentation
<Minataku> You're pinging the IP of your internet connection
<Dr_willis> Schuenemann,  use the full package manager.   it shows the verison #'s
<semistud2354> she doesnt have a routher
<Minataku> ...
<Minataku> You said she did
<Schuenemann> Dr_willis: what's that?
<osiris> Darlid01, what exactly IS a dc6000
<semistud2354> no
<semistud2354> i have a router
<Dr_willis> !adept
<ubotu> adept is the Kubuntu package manager. Howto: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AdeptHowto
<osiris> or whatever
<draik> Minataku: No, he's got a router, not his mom
<Minataku> I'm sorry, but this technically isn't even Kubuntu-related
<Dr_willis> !synaptic
<ubotu> synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<Darlid01> Sorry NC6000 not a dc6000
<Schuenemann> but that is adept
<Darlid01> It's a HP laptop
<osiris> whatever
<semistud2354> she has dsl
<Minataku> DSL is always-on
<osiris> the netoworking 101 should go someplace
<draik> semistud2354: her connections doesn't really matter
<draik> semistud2354: point is that you need to get in there and you can't
<semistud2354> so she could technacilly be off right now
<hitmanWilly> Darlid01, hm, not sure about that one, works flawlessly on my dv8000
<Minataku> semistud2354: You're just going to have to wait and find out
<semistud2354> i thought ping ip would see if she's still online
<Darlid01> Good to know. I've got a friend who is trying an install on that next week
<Darlid01> We both just switched from Gentoo
<Minataku> Darlid01: Bad choice
<dthacker> Darlid01: do you have another PC you try and boot from that CD
<osiris> Darlid01, welcome to having freetime
<hitmanWilly> Darlid01, i still use gentoo on the desktop
<Schuenemann> wooooooooot feisty has filezilla!
<Minataku> Why you'd want to take 5 steps back is beyond me
<Darlid01> Yes, I can boot from my desktop fine
<ManiDhillon> WINE log me out whenever i try to run it.
<Dr_willis> No more meditating on gcc output...
<semistud2354> is there anyway to findout if her computer is on
<semistud2354> with out calling her
<dthacker> No more "I survived a Stage 1 install" t-shirts
<hitmanWilly> Darlid01, also, the wifi works out of the box on a dv8000, one less headache to deal with
<draik> semistud2354: with DSL/Cable, the IPs can change. For all you know, you can be pinging her neighbor
<semistud2354> so i have to constantly be checking her computer
<semistud2354> 's ip
<semistud2354> to see if its still the same
<osiris> more or less.  or give it a dyneDNS address
<Darlid01> semistud2354, you could get her set on a static IP, but that costs money.
<osiris> and set the router to update it
<Minataku> Sorry, I'm going to step out
<klobster> I can't seem to resize an ext3 partition with qtparted on the fiesty livecd
<Dr_willis> klobster,  shrinking it?
<osiris> klobster, is there an error message ?
<Darlid01> Or you could script a logon that pings you, that'd give you her IP
<semistud2354> how do you do that
<klobster> no msg, the option is greyed out
<Darlid01> But, I have my own issue to deal with. Be back later...
<semistud2354> DAMMIT!!!
<Minataku> Sorry also, I'm not a fan of *buntu's simplicity
<Minataku> I much prefer doing things the TRULY easy way
<Minataku> hitmanWilly knows where I'm coming from there :D
<Dr_willis> Yadda yadda yadda. :)
<klobster> semistud; do you know bash scripting?
<Minataku> As a fellow Gentoo user
<Minataku> Dr_willis: lol
<semistud2354> no...
<crimsun> "easy" is subjective to the user.
<semistud2354> its like programing right??
<Darlid01|lagging> I like Gentoo, but I got tired of recompiling
<Dr_willis> Im using LinuxMint at the moment.. :) its got some nifty features that i hope make it into Ubuntu/Kubuntu some day
<Darlid01|lagging> Quit making me play! I need to work!
<Darlid01|lagging> Translation: THis is an interesting conversation, but I need to work on hte laptop
<hitmanWilly> semistud2354, it'd involve scripting something on her machine that would ping you, hence giving you the incoming ip address in your log files
<klobster> !pastebin | klobster
<semistud2354> o
<semistud2354> its too late now
<semistud2354> i just dont want those pics...
<klobster> semistud2354: what is your IP? is it static?
<semistud2354> shes "looking on her computer for music"
<semistud2354> i dunno
<semistud2354> proll not
<semistud2354> whats static
<semistud2354> permanent??
<semistud2354> where it doesnt change
<klobster> uhh, me thinks i assume to much sometimes
<klobster> yeah, permanent.
<klobster> man ping
<semistud2354> ok...so what do you need to connect to a computer remotely....
<semistud2354> openssh
<semistud2354> ssh
<semistud2354> right
<semistud2354> then
<Dr_willis> !enter
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<semistud2354> ssh -l mom her ip
<semistud2354> is that the just of it
<Dr_willis> thats the geist of it.
<semistud2354> she prolly shut down her computer
<semistud2354> i tryed using fish
<semistud2354> that didnt work
<semistud2354> in konqueror
<klobster> or use krdc
<semistud2354> i did
<semistud2354> but that didnt work either
<crocodile> test
<semistud2354> wait
<semistud2354> krdc
<klobster> semistud: porque?
<semistud2354> how do you do that
<semistud2354> dont you need like permisssion
<semistud2354> from the other persion
<klobster> yeah, it's pretty self explanatory...
<semistud2354> how do you connect
<semistud2354> just mom 11.222.333.44
<abrahao> I made some updates in the live cd the I'm running now, and I want to save it, how?
<semistud2354> or is there like
<semistud2354> fish
<klobster> tell her to open internet/krfb
<semistud2354> or vnc//
<klobster> and invite via email
<semistud2354> i told her to do that
<semistud2354> o
<semistud2354> i didnt do that
<klobster> then you don't need to teach her anything
<semistud2354> it sends you an email wiher her info
<klobster> yup
<semistud2354> she told it to me on the phone...
<semistud2354> it was a 168 type of ip
<semistud2354> 192.168
<klobster> provideed her mail program is set up correct, else she will have to cut and paste the message to wherever she sends her mail.
<semistud2354> so i told her to go on whats my ip
<draik> semistud2354: "Mom, there are some things on your computer that shouldn't be there. I was being childish and need to take it out of there before you get mad. Please don't use your computer until I get there."
<semistud2354> and it have an ip thats like 77.143.44.55
<semistud2354> yea
<semistud2354> i should
<semistud2354> lol
<semistud2354> which one do i use
<semistud2354> the one that her krdc program gave o
<semistud2354> or the whats my ip
<intelikey> truth is not the best policy,  it's the only policy.   use it.
<klobster> am i really helping a teen delete pr0n from his moms computer?
<hitmanWilly> semistud2354, the 192....is the local network address
<intelikey> klobster yep
<draik> klobster: seems that way
<hitmanWilly> semistud2354, you need the other one
<semistud2354> yea...
<semistud2354> so i told her to go on whats my ip
<semistud2354> and it gave her like
<semistud2354> 77.983.22.33
<semistud2354> like that
<semistud2354> and i used that
<hitmanWilly> semistud2354, ssh <whats_my_ip_address>
<semistud2354> i did that
<klobster> semistud (how apt a handle): just use the invite by email, if her email program is not configured, she can cut and paste the msg to hotmail, or whatever she uses.
<klobster> semistud
<draik> semistud2354: ssh <username>@<her.external.ip.address>
<intelikey> hitmanWilly i really don't think that sshd is even on her box      (but i've been wrong before)
<hitmanWilly> intelikey, im starting to think that as well
<hitmanWilly> in which case semistud2354 is borked :)
<Schuenemann> !pr0n
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pr0n - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<semistud2354> yea
<draik> LOL
<semistud2354> im boned
<Schuenemann> klobster, what's that?
<hitmanWilly> !bork
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bork - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<semistud2354> how do i get sshd
<semistud2354> or turn it on
<semistud2354> her box
<klobster> semistud2354: is she on a wireless network?
<draik> !ssg
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ssg - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<draik> !ssh
<ubotu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<semistud2354> no i am
<hitmanWilly> semistud2354, she'd have to do it from her box
<semistud2354> shes on dsl
<semistud2354> how
<semistud2354> how do you do it
<intelikey> install ssh
<semistud2354> i did that
<semistud2354> and openssh
<klobster> Schuenemann: what is what?
<semistud2354> she told me
<semistud2354> i made her loo
* intelikey wonders why he even answered.....
<semistud2354> look
<Schuenemann> klobster, pr0n
<draik> semistud2354: it doesn't matter if she's on a freaking telegraphy sending moorse-coded modem handshakes
<semistud2354> huh
<hitmanWilly> Schuenemann, google it and see what comes up :P
<klobster> Schuenemann: it's the reason teens lie to their parents
<Schuenemann> heh I'll check it out
<draik> klobster: That's just mean... >:)
<sebastian> whats time is in there ?
<intelikey> one reason
<semistud2354> its prolly something sick like tub girl
<Schuenemann> but why is that on his mom's computer and not on his?
<klobster> semistud2354: it's your computer, you would know ;)
<crocodile> can someone say my nick in chat in 10 seconds please?
<keisangi> hi there
<Schuenemann> crocodile, crocodile
* klobster says: my nick in chat in 10 seconds
<semistud2354> lemme get this straight...by installing ssh..ive installed sshd
<keisangi> is there's a way to hide Kate's sidebar by default ?
<sebastian> klobster
<semistud2354> ssh is sshd
<crocodile> Schuenemann - thanks it worked... 80% :x
<draik> LOL @ klobster
<semistud2354> thats the impression im getting
<sebastian> klobster
<sebastian> work?
<klobster> sebastion: yes
<keisangi> menu > windows > tool views > hide sidebar     ... by default ..
<Schuenemann> this channel is funny sometimes
<zblach> anyone here have trouble with cups not responding?
<draik> zblach: Sorry, I'm using dishes
<semistud2354> is that right
<Dr_willis> zblach,  not that ive seen. Or even heard mentioned
<intelikey> semistud2354 "<semistud2354> lemme get this straight...by installing ssh..ive installed sshd" <<< yes.  but that doesn't help you any.  sshd has to be installed and running on the "host" end before you can connect.
<semistud2354> how does it run
<semistud2354> on the host
<draik> semistud2354: with all nodes
<draik> semistud2354: How does any other app run?
<klobster> zblach: it's usually printer specific, google for your printer, or give more detail.  try #debian as well
<hitmanWilly> semistud2354, once its installed, its usually set up as a boot time daemon
<intelikey> semistud2354 ok that's enough.    we were amused for the first hour,   now it's time to move on.
<zblach> klobster: it's not an issue with the printer. cupsd seems to run okay, but pointing konq. to localhost:631 does nothing
<semistud2354> so it starts automatically
<semistud2354> is that what your sayin
<hitmanWilly> semistud2354, usually, if its installed
<semistud2354> so...the reason that its not connecting is because she must have turned off her pc
<TrueFX> hi guys
<TrueFX> ive got a problem
<ben_> i'm listening...
<TrueFX> ive 2 sound card on of which is sound blaster Live
<TrueFX> and the second one is onboard card
<TrueFX> but whenever i restart i choses card randomly
<TrueFX> at least that's what it seams too me
<hitmanWilly> semistud2354, no, it probably means she doesn't have sshd installed
<klobster> zblach: are you typing localhost, or your actual ip?
<semistud2354> i personally installed ssh
<TrueFX> when i plug sound cable into different sound card i can listen music
<zblach> localhost or 127.0.0.1
<semistud2354> so i can put the "stuff" on her comp
<semistud2354> so i can upgrade to feisty
<semistud2354> lol
<TrueFX> so is there a way to choose automatically Live card instead of CK8S
<TrueFX> ?
<semistud2354> but i forgot about the files
<semistud2354> and now im boned
<TrueFX> when i use asoundconf list
<TrueFX> CK8S and Live are listed
<klobster> zblach: did you try to restart the cups daemon?
<zblach> yep
<TrueFX> so what may be the possible solution for that?
<zblach> also tried purging it and reinstalling it from the cups site
<RawSewage> DAMNIT
<RawSewage> I thought I was in Politics
<RawSewage> the uncensored channel
<draik> RawSewage: Depends what you ask or say!
<RawSewage> I banned myself from that channel
<RawSewage> I was joking though
<sebastian> i tired i go to sleep bye have nice settings
<RawSewage> but unforgiveable on that channel
<klobster> zblach: try #cups, they should be able to help you.
<hitmanWilly> semistud2354, if it is installed, tell her to run sudo /etc/init.d/ssh restart
<zblach> been there for 20 mins. except for you joining, there's no activity
<hitmanWilly> semistud2354, that should restart the ssh server
<yurimxpxman> could someone point me in the right direction to spoofing an IP address with netcat?
<hitmanWilly> semistud2354, other than that, you're borked
<semistud2354> i cant call her anymore
<semistud2354> most likely i got off the phone with her around 9
<hitmanWilly> semistud2354, then you're screwed, sorry dude...
<intelikey> hmm the game keeps changing .....
<semistud2354> she looked at her emial
<semistud2354> and music
<semistud2354> found the pics
<semistud2354> and when i get back
<semistud2354> im going to have an incredibly ackward conversation with her
<draik> should have just told her
<semistud2354> i put them in my downloads folder
<semistud2354> along with music and some n64 roms
<semistud2354> i wanted to save them
<klobster> zblach: sorry, II am not familiar with cups; you might try a wget localhost:631 to see if maybe it's a kong thing?
<semistud2354> cuz i wanted to upgrade to feisty
<zblach> it's not konq. specific
<semistud2354> so i installed ssh on her and my comp
<semistud2354> put the folder on her computer
<intelikey> should have never setup the camera on your escapades,  errr no.  should have beheaved your self to begin with...
<semistud2354> and installed feisty
<semistud2354> i finished around 2
<semistud2354> am
<intelikey> then the pictures wouldn't exist.  the whole thing would never have happened.
<semistud2354> then next morning i totaly forgot about them
<semistud2354> and left...
<klobster> semistud2354: if it helps, I am     sure it's nothing your mom isn't aware of.  I hear everrrryones doing it these days...
<hitmanWilly> intelikey, if only r. kelly and paris hilton had listened to your advice...
<semistud2354> its not that
<semistud2354> its gonna be kinda ackward to see her...
<semistud2354> when she saw the pics
* intelikey <grumbles> kids nowa days think they invented sex... </grumbles>
<hitmanWilly> intelikey, nah, just perfected it :)
<semistud2354> hopefully it'll just pop up in the thumb nails
<intelikey> hitmanWilly well they didn't do that either.
<semistud2354> and she will assume its my asshole stepdads pr0n
<hitmanWilly> intelikey, i know, it was just too easy...
<semistud2354> if i could have established a connection i could have taken them off
<semistud2354> she called like an hour ago
<semistud2354> n asked where her music was
<semistud2354> i said look in the home folder...
<semistud2354> where the file that has my pics are
<intelikey> !offtopic | semistud2354
<ubotu> semistud2354: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<semistud2354> yea
<semistud2354> anyway
<Daisuke_Ido> welcome to the game show that's sweeping the globe: You Just Got Disowned!
<semistud2354> good story tho
<semistud2354> lol
<klobster> so anyway, on the fiesty LiveCD I cant seem to resize an EXT3 partition?  ntfs, yes, but ext3, no...
<Dr_willis> klobster,  it may be how the drive is aprtitioned/laid out thats causing the problem.
<Schuenemann> I just installed feisty and firefox looks very ugly, but I don't remember what I did in edgy. Can anyone help?
<Schuenemann> what I did to make it less ugly
<intelikey> that's not karma, that's a modem reset.
<hitmanWilly> intelikey, i figured as much...
<klobster> ?? SDA 1) ext3 100mb 2)ntfs 46gb 3) ext3 139gb 4) extended 5)swap 1.86gb 6) ext3 44.6gb
<klobster> qtparted know how to work with the journaling, no?
<Dr_willis> i think the issue MAY be how ya got primary/extended partitions setup
<intelikey> tty1 [root@~]  fdisk -l
<intelikey> tty1 [root@~]  which fdisk
<intelikey> tty1 [root@~]  ls /sbin/fdisk -l
<intelikey> -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 73968 May 15  2006 /sbin/fdisk
<Dr_willis> you want to expand #3 ?
<Dr_willis> man you got some complex drive layout. :) none of mine are near that complex. heh
<klobster> i want to shrink 3, move 4 and 5 and expnad 6
<klobster> and maybe add a 3.5 (if possible)
<intelikey> let me guess you made a 46g / fs ???  :)   and found that 6g was plenty    :)
<klobster> I need to leave the swap where it's at, as i use it for swap in winxp
<Dr_willis> Huh?
<Dr_willis> heh..
<klobster> intellikey: no I had it all on the 46, and realized maybe I needed a little more security.
<klobster> intellikey: oops, s/46/139/
<intelikey> </shrugs>    my root fs is on  /dev/hda  on this box
<Dr_willis> I tend to just have a lot of HD's with all primary partitions
<klobster> the 44gb is just a blnk partition, really
<intelikey> and no that's not a typo.   no partitions exist.
<osiris> if anyone wants to see THIS hours screenie...
<osiris> http://wickedtribe.homeip.net/screenshots/desktop6_24.png
<klobster> intellikey: you don't count; your /dev/hda /dev/sdram
<intelikey> klobster what are you making the 'extra' space for ?
<intelikey> i'm just wondering if you couldn't just mount the free fs somewhere
<klobster> intellikey: I want to move my /home to the newly created partition on the end, and leave my root on it's own
<intelikey> hmmmmm
<intelikey> i'd prolly just move the / to the 46g free space and change the menu.lst and fstab to match
<intelikey> but that's just me.  i like doing things the easy way.
<klobster> intelikey: actually that would work just fine.
<intelikey> hey it was just a thought.
<intelikey> </shrugs_again>
* intelikey gets sore sholders from shrugging at his irc client.
<klobster> I have a habit of getting stuck in this there has to be a way to do "x" whenever I am around linux.
<intelikey> :)
<klobster> alright, gotta go watch 4400 before I do a reinstall :(
<Viking667> sounds like what I'm going through at the moment. I'm trying to replace a "sox" invocation with an artsplay invocation.
<intelikey> 4400 ?
<klobster> it's tv.  you wouldn't understand.
<intelikey> lol
<intelikey> prolly right.
<intelikey> :)
<weerdo> Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0".
<weerdo> whats mean?
<klobster> intelikey: thanks for the advice, and the laughs.  see ya!
<Viking667> ... incidentally, I went "man artsplay" but there's no man page. for artsplay, where else should I look? I'm pretty new to this kubuntu thing.
<intelikey> no 3d eccel
<intelikey> klobster shalom
<weerdo> ati x200
<intelikey> Viking667 sometimes if mo man page try info blah  and it will have an info page.
<Viking667> not for a kde prokject
<weerdo> intelikey can i do someting?
<intelikey> Viking667 else   ls /usr/share/doc/blah         lastly uncle google
* Starting logfile irclogs/kubuntu.log
* Viking667 seems to remember something about kde docs being ******* hard to decipher from the commandline.
(intelikey/#kubuntu) !seen everyone
(ubotu/#kubuntu) Sorry, I don't know anything about seen everyone - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
(nmjohnso/#kubuntu) anyone ever set up an ubuntu server?
(Viking667/#kubuntu) !arts
(ubotu/#kubuntu) Sorry, I don't know anything about arts - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
(Viking667/#kubuntu) bah.
<intelikey> Viking667 ok kde docs   look in konqueror #blah !blah @blah
<zabi> hello?
<nmjohnso> anyone ever set up an ubuntu server?
<Viking667> I'm at the COMMANDLINE... I'm not actually in kde at the moment.
<osiris> nmjohnso, i have
<intelikey> i was thinking alsa not arts   i should pay closer attention
<nmjohnso> how is it...i wanna try at my house just to see how it goes and things
<nmjohnso> is there anything special i should know?
<osiris> what are you looking to serve ?
<intelikey> Viking667 well the disreguard previous bable
<Schuenemann> hey, I don't see thunderbird 2 in  the repositories
<nmjohnso> all the files and everything i have
<Viking667> intelikey: ...err, what?
<nmjohnso> i'm downloading the server edition of ubuntu right now
<osiris> nmjohnso, what share protocols
<Viking667> ohhh. "disregard previous babble"
<intelikey> Viking667 s/the/then/
<zabi> does the gui for ntfs-3g not work in kubuntu?
<osiris> smb, ftp, nfs, ?
<nmjohnso> i was thinking ftp
<osiris> its as easy as any other distro to set up vsftpd
<intelikey> yeah typo king is on a roll
<Sayers> WARNING: The following packages cannot be authenticated . What key do I need?
<Dr_willis> i alwyas just hit "do it anyway" :)
<osiris> the keys listed in the sources.list file ?
<Viking667> you're worse than I am! At least I correct my errors...
<Sayers> I'd like to correct it
<nmjohnso> is there anything real easy?
<intelikey> Viking667 you don't hold the title of 'typo king' though
<Dr_willis> real easy for what?
<intelikey> i don't have to correct them..
<osiris> i think apache, vsftp, smb are all easy
<osiris> its just a matter of your experience level
<nmjohnso> honestly never set up any server
<osiris> smb would prolly be the easiest for you, and is windows compatible
<Dr_willis> install ssh, poof.. ya got a ssh server. :)
<osiris> no doubt
<intelikey> ssh
<Dr_willis> then ya can use winscp on windows to access files.
<osiris> a server isnt a distro, its an application
<Dr_willis> I do that for fast/quick transfers of files.
<nmjohnso> i was also hoping to later be able to set it up to be able to run programs and such on other computers
<Viking667> oh crap. I thought so. The docs are in docbook format
<nmjohnso> but don't know if it is possible or even a good idea
<Dr_willis> nmjohnso,  thats rather .. trivial once ya learn the fundamentals
<nmjohnso> ok
<osiris> hell, i have a 400 mhz pc that is a "server" . i have telephone (voip phone) with a web server (for the web gui) in it
<Dr_willis> I got the machine upstairs with a whole desktop thats running on the machine downstairs. :)
<Dr_willis> it just 'appears' locally
<Dr_willis> The power of XDMCP :)
<nmjohnso> haha
<Dr_willis> and with xming, i can get a Linux desktop on the windows box's also
<osiris> my xbox plays movies and videos off 3 pc's in my house
<Sayers> Hm , I thought Quake 4 worked on linux.
<nmjohnso> ok
<osiris> almost all my pc's have some form of server app on them
<nmjohnso> cuzz i had trouble with getting gui in my ssh
<Dr_willis> Sayers,  it has a native linux port.. yes...
<Schuenemann> thunderbird 2 was released after feisty... is there some way to install it using apt-get?
<osiris> setting up windows file sharing is making a server
<Dr_willis> Or was i thinking of Doom4 ?
<nmjohnso> i've done that before
<Dr_willis> or was that Doom3? Heck.. i give up.
<nmjohnso> but that doesn't seem to have the gui and things like i was looking for
<Dr_willis> gui in your ssh.. hmm.. theres somthing flawed with that statement. :)
<nmjohnso> i was told that with the ssh i could just sudo startx and i'd have gui to play video and things
<osiris> help my cli is all gooey
<Dr_willis> nmjohnso,  i think you either were told wrong.. or missunderstood.
<nmjohnso> its possible
<Dr_willis> startx has nothing to do with ssh. :)
<Dr_willis> you CAN 'ssh -X remotebox' and then run apps ON that box and have them appear locally
<Dr_willis> i do that all the time also.
<nmjohnso> will video work well like that?
<Dr_willis> thats different from the xdmcp method.
<osiris> depends on the bandwidth of the connection
<Dr_willis> nmjohnso,  might. :) but may have issues.
<nmjohnso> ok
<osiris> over lan ? over wan ?
<nmjohnso> wan
<Dr_willis> i got my porn set up in a samba share.. :) err.. vacation pics..
<Dr_willis> :)
<osiris> got a t1 ?
<nmjohnso> what i REALLY wanna do is be able to remote log into the box, download files and videos and view them from my laptop
<Viking667> incidentally... that reminds me. How do I get a local X server to connect to a remote xdmcp server? I thought I was supposed to use "startx -- :1 -indirect that_host"
<Viking667> but that doesn't seem to work too well.
<osiris> nmjohnso, thats easy.  just a matter of the methods you chose to do so
<nmjohnso> and suggested methods?
<Dr_willis> Viking667,  i recall using the -query option
<hitmanWilly> nmjohnso, id suggest sftp
<osiris> i use a combination of ftp, http, and smb
<osiris> and ssh + scp
<nmjohnso> program suggestions?  or how do i set up?
<Dr_willis> Samba,, :)
<nmjohnso> ok
<Dr_willis> and read the samba books in the samba-doc package
<osiris> hell, ill use lynks on my home server to surf porn sites, post the videos there, then download them from work
<lmerovingio> Hi, i have a problem, i installed php, mysql, apache2 but when I make a prube of a php file firefox try to download it
<osiris> its just a matter of methods
<lmerovingio> what can I do?
<osiris> nmjohnso, first learn ssh and samba
<nmjohnso> ok
<osiris> setting up samba is a bit tricky at first, but is well documented on the net
<Dr_willis> and in the repos. :)
<Dr_willis> !info samba-doc
<ubotu> samba-doc: Samba documentation. In component main, is optional. Version 3.0.24-2ubuntu1.2 (feisty), package size 6754 kB, installed size 14512 kB
<crimsun> read?  pssht.  That's for suckers.
<Dr_willis> includes 'Using Samba" and some other samba book.
<osiris> aggreed
<Dr_willis> Samba by example. or somthing
<osiris> i prefer to ozmose data
<lmerovingio> I think php is not working, what can I do?
<Dr_willis> I wish more disrtos had 'books' in the repos. and set up a easy way to get to them :)
<Dr_willis> i end up linking their dirs to my apache www stuff
<DaSkreech> !php
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<lmerovingio> I dont know what is the problem, when I try the php file "http://localhost/test.php" appears the dialog for download or open the file
<lmerovingio> I think php is not working, but I installed it with aptitude install php5
<osiris> why not use apt-get ?
<Schuenemann> thunderbird 2 was released after feisty... is there some way to install it using apt-get?
<osiris> just curious
<lmerovingio> but I think is ok with aptitude
<lmerovingio> what is better aptitude or apt-get
<Dr_willis> depends :)
<Dr_willis> aptitude is a little 'smarter' in some areas
<Dr_willis> but still has some issues in others.
<Dr_willis> Like the other day.. it decided to remove 300 packages... then reinstall them...
<Dr_willis> Still not sure what that was about.
<intelikey> dselect ?
<intelikey> :)
<Dr_willis> just did an appotide install somthing, and poof.. it removed 300 packages..
<Dr_willis> so i tried installing somting else.. andit put them all back
<lmerovingio> I made aptitude install php5, also mysql-server-4.1, also apache2, and others
<lmerovingio> but I dont know what is the problem, I think is something missing in the apache2.conf
<intelikey> apache is good.     i like cherokee better tho
<Daisuke_Ido> how?
<intelikey> how !
<Schuenemann> so, nobody cares about thunderbird 2? :p
<osiris> you bring the peace.  i got the pipe
<Dr_willis> Schuenemann,  i know that i dont care about it at all.
<jussi01> what codec do i need to play xvid 4?
<ben_> i love Kontact
<Dr_willis> the xvid codec?
<intelikey> !xvid
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<DaSkreech> Schuenemann: plenty
<Dr_willis> which is an open codec as far as i know. so it should be included.
<Schuenemann> a generic apt-get question: when something is released after one kubuntu version, that thing won't be added in the repositories?
<Dr_willis> Schuenemann,  updates happen every 6 mo.
<intelikey> backports
<Dr_willis> its Possible theres addations in the backports repos.
<Schuenemann> !backports
<ubotu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<Dr_willis> or ya got all these unoffical repos also.
<Dr_willis> Getting to be a lot of Unoffical repos now a days. :)
<intelikey> not that i support there isn't
<Dr_willis> you are so special. :)
<Daisuke_Ido> the only third-party repo i'll touch is wine
<Dr_willis> >hic< wine...
<Dr_willis> dosbox win311.exe
<Dr_willis> :)
<Daisuke_Ido> well yeah...
<DaSkreech> cedega.. hic hic
<Daisuke_Ido> vmware to run ms-dos 6.22
<Dr_willis> i cancled my cedega account. :)
<Schuenemann> is it harmful to have duplicate repositories?
<Daisuke_Ido> eff cedega.  i don't play games.
<DaSkreech> Schuenemann: yes very
<Dr_willis> dosbox is good for the old-skool stuff.
<DaSkreech> Schuenemann: it extends your apt-get update time by nearly a second
<Dr_willis> :)
<DaSkreech> Schuenemann: It's scandalous
<Dr_willis> Egads! Optmize that thing!
<Schuenemann> I see
<intelikey> Schuenemann harmful,,,, not generally  but it's not a good idea either.
<Dr_willis> Put it in a ramdisk!
<Dr_willis> heh
<Daisuke_Ido> Dr_willis: dosbox is truly awesome.
<Dr_willis> Daisuke_Ido,  yep. Plays Warlords good. :)
<DaSkreech> Dr_willis: iii?
<Dr_willis> Does Ultima and  Wizardry also.
<Dr_willis>  Warlords II i think is my fave version.
<Daisuke_Ido> i started using it in the early days using builds from harekiet, and it kinda sorta really sucked then.
<Daisuke_Ido> DaSkreech: is iii a dos gam?
<Daisuke_Ido> game*
<Dr_willis> I had some Ultima/wizardy collection cd's that never did work right under windows. :)
<DaSkreech> Warlords III
<Dr_willis> with dosbox they work good.
<Daisuke_Ido> even ultima VII
<Daisuke_Ido> which shocked me
<Dr_willis> warlords 4 i think was a windows95 version.. that sort of sucked. It had stupid video/cut scenes and stuff.
<Daisuke_Ido> DaS
<Daisuke_Ido> err
<Dr_willis> VII that the one with the Murder at the start?
<Daisuke_Ido> DaSkreech: there's no reason that it shouldn't run just fine
<Daisuke_Ido> yep
<Dr_willis> I never did get past the start. :) heh...
<Daisuke_Ido> the one that was really demanding on memory
<Dr_willis> always annoyed me..
<Daisuke_Ido> i've never finished an ultima game :(
<Dr_willis> I finished Ultima I i think.
<Dr_willis> or was it II
<Dr_willis> the one with the timetravel stuff
<Dr_willis> and you could build 'walls' of chests. :) and other odd quirks
<Dr_willis> ocean of ships!
<intelikey> dosbox ?
<Dr_willis> Egads - we were board kids in the old days.
<intelikey> is that a gui thing ?
<Dr_willis> Dosbox is a dos-emulator  thing. :)
<hitmanWilly> intelikey, nope
<Dr_willis> !info dosbox
<intelikey> hitmanWilly then why wont it run in my console ?
<ubotu> dosbox: A x86 emulator with Tandy/Herc/CGA/EGA/VGA/SVGA graphics, sound and DOS. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.65-1 (feisty), package size 506 kB, installed size 1388 kB
<intelikey> dosbox
<intelikey> Exit to error: Can't init SDL No available video device
<Dr_willis> its an X application
<Dr_willis> that can go fullscreen
<hitmanWilly> intelikey, IIRC it dumps you into a dos cmd line
<Daisuke_Ido> there are frontends to manage multiple config files
<Daisuke_Ido> hitmanWilly: it's a little more than that :)
<intelikey> that's what i asked,  is it one of those gui things
<Schuenemann> ok, I don't see thunderbird 2 in the backports page. Is there any chance it will be there for feisty someday?
<Dr_willis> those darn pesky gui things!
<Dr_willis> :)
<DaSkreech> !info atlantik | Dr_willis here "board kid"
<ubotu> dr_willis here "board kid": atlantik: KDE client for Monopoly-like network games. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.6-0ubuntu2 (feisty), package size 398 kB, installed size 1132 kB
<DaSkreech> Schuenemann: I doubt it
<Dr_willis> !info pornview
<ubotu> pornview: Image and movie viewer/manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2pre1-7 (feisty), package size 223 kB, installed size 664 kB
<Dr_willis> :)
<DaSkreech> Schuenemann: You can  just install it normally
<Dr_willis> !info hotbabe
<ubotu> Package hotbabe does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<Schuenemann> well, I hope they have a .deb installation
<DaSkreech> Schuenemann: doubt that as well But I think if you poke around you can find one
<DaSkreech>  Schuenemann try get-deb.net
<DaSkreech> Dr_willis:  :-P they do have a deb for it though
<Dr_willis> DaSkreech,  hotbabe? :) i think its on the mediaubuntu site
<DaSkreech> Dr_willis: It's fun for like 4 minutes
<Daisuke_Ido> "board kid" frequenter of bulletin board systems (BBSes) in the 80's through the mid 90
<Daisuke_Ido> 's
<vbgunz> someone please help. I drag icons on my desktop and during the drag, the mouse icon changes quickly between the X (cannot drop here icon) and the hand icon... sometimes I can drop a file and sometimes i cannot... anyone know whats causes this and or how to fix it?
<Schuenemann> DaSkreech, getdeb.net ?
<Daisuke_Ido> back when we waited several hours for the doom shareware version to download :D
<underdog5004> dwidmann, you still here?
<lmerovingio> what is the channel for spanish?
<DaSkreech> Schuenemann: Website that takes apps and debs them up
<DaSkreech> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<lmerovingio> ok, thanks
<DaSkreech> vbgunz: Maybe you are hovering over somewhere you can't drop?
<Schuenemann> DaSkreech, yeah, but you put an extra dash and it didn't open for me, I was just making sure
<DaSkreech> ah sorry
<DaSkreech> I hardly got here
<vbgunz> DaSkreech: no, I can definitely drop it ... the desktop is just sort of confused at dropping it... sucks major balls :(
<DaSkreech> I just jump on it when Wesnoth gets a release
<Schuenemann> nothing found... *sigh*
<thedude> if I change the name of my user folder to thedude2, will that change all of my info to thedude2, or simply bork my user dir?
<Schuenemann> those manuals installations are a pain
<Schuenemann> oh thunderbird, why weren't you released a week before?
<lmerovingio> Is there any lamp expert here
<intelikey> i've got a major malfunction,    i have a shell script that i can't execute !
<lmerovingio> I need somebody to guide me step by step to install it
<Schuenemann> !lamp | lmerovingio
<ubotu> lmerovingio: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<intelikey> -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  232 Jun 24 23:00 bob     <<< only return from      tty24 [root@~]  sh ./bob
<intelikey> tty24 [root@~]  ls -l
<intelikey> http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/37664 << the actual code
<theRealballchalk> cool didnt know that was what LAMP stood for
<theRealballchalk> what about SAMP
<hitmanWilly> theRealballchalk, probably solaris
<theRealballchalk> oh hah there is
<theRealballchalk> google yes
<roho> anyone know of a document that tells you how to change the icon for kmenu?
<TeraDyne> roho: I've always wondered that as well...
<Jucato> roho: hold on a sec
* roho holds
<DaSkreech> thedude: what are you trying to do?
<Jucato> roho, TeraDyne: <apt> Instructions for changing the K menu icon: http://docs.kde.org/development/en/kdebase/faq/panel.html#id2551958 . Alternatively, use kbfx
<Jucato> sorry, that was more than 1 second :)
<TeraDyne> Jucato: Thanks
<roho> thanks!
<underdog5004> can someone help me with this script, please?       http://pastebin.com/935658
<roho> yeah, i've read that
<Dr_willis> underdog5004,  give a bit of a summery helps.
<roho> but i have no icons directory in $KDEDIR
<Jucato> roho: yes you do. $KDEDIR in Kubuntu is /usr
<Jucato> so that would be /usr/share/icons
<roho> oh
<roho> so would it be kdeclassic?
<Jucato> O.o
<underdog5004> Dr_willis, lol, ok. I've got the outline, just a little trouble with syntax, I think. The script is going to look for .torrent files on my desktop. If they're there, then scp to server && rm Desktop/*.torrent. I'm not sure that I'm doing it the right way though...
<roho> er, i found it
<underdog5004> like I said: http://pastebin.com/935658
<Daisuke_Ido> kbfx looks very shoddy and unprofessional :(
<Lynoure> Daisuke_Ido: nothing is forcing you to change it, and you can make it look more like it's in the menu business yourself, it being open source :)
<Lynoure> s/change/use
<Jucato> Daisuke_Ido: it's the only themeable K Menu alternative. (there's tasty menu now too)
<keisangi> is there's a way to limit dolphin ftp session ?
<Daisuke_Ido> 1) i know, and so i don't, and 2) if i had the know-how, i would.
<Daisuke_Ido> i personally advocate kickoff :)
<keisangi> say, using only 2 ftp session, or just one.. alway use same session, doesn't create new connection .. cause my ftp server limit me at 2 concurent sessions a a time ..
<underdog5004> Dr_willis, any ideas? I'm really _really_ new at scripting
<intelikey> ooops   pebcak
<DaSkreech> Raptor FTW!!!!
<DaSkreech> NIFOC
<DaSkreech> I forget waht pebcak is.
<DaSkreech> Oh right
<DaSkreech> I used to write pebcak reports
<Rumba> in a console (no ncurses-aptitude), how do i list all packages and their state (whether installe/uninstalled/automatically_installed/etc.)?
<keisangi> no way for limiting the number of ftp session with dolphin or konqueror ?  ftp://user:pass@myftpserver.net  <--- use only 1 or 2 session max , for exemple ..
<osiris> is burning mp3's though k3b also under the restriced formats how-to ?
<osiris> i thought i did all that noise already
<intelikey> DaSkreech problem exists between chair and keyboard
<intelikey> user error
<intelikey> or L-user
<intelikey> Rumba dpkg -l
<Rumba> intelikey: oh, forgot about dpkg, only verified all apt* options
<Rumba> intelikey: thanks much
<intelikey> Rumba well that doesn't read the package database.
<Rumba> intelikey: but what does it read instead?
<intelikey> Rumba that is to say it will only list what is on the system not what is in the repos
<Rumba> intelikey: oh
<intelikey> for a full list from the repos       apt-cache search ' '     maybe
<rictic> I've just discovered that kubuntu thinks that my laptop's lid is always closed.  I configured it to suspend when the laptop lid is closed, and now it suspends the moment I boot up.  Any advice?
<intelikey> boot a live cd and un-configure it
<Rumba> intelikey: any idea how i can generate a list of automatically installed packages?
<rictic> I can get into the console as well.  How would I go about changing this setting?
<intelikey> Rumba look in /var/log/dpkg.log   maybe ?
<Rumba> intelikey: no, there's a specific flag
<intelikey> Rumba no that's not what you want...
<intelikey> Rumba yes.  i can't think of it right now tho
<Rumba> intelikey: i just don't know how to force apt(itude) show it so that i could grep it out
<intelikey> man aptitude   ?
<rictic> Any idea where this setting lives, or a good place to look this information up?
<Rumba> intelikey: that's where i'm coming from, dude :)
<Rumba> intelikey: chat is my last resort
<intelikey> Rumba heh.    i don't have aptitude installed...   someone else maybe.     i know what you are talking about i did that one time.   but it's been to long.
<akrus> hello, how to crop a part of video file? :D
<Daisuke_Ido> get video editing software.
<akrus> which one? :)
<akrus> I just need to cut a little piece of XviD file
<DaSkreech> I don't know of any idiot-proof type remastering software on Linux :(
<intelikey> rictic not really.    /var/log/     on the installation     i really don't know.              DaSkreech might.
<intelikey> DaSkreech know about suspend ?
<DaSkreech> What about it?
<intelikey> how to turn it off from the live CD so he can boot to something besides suspend mode
<rictic> DaSkreech do you know where the setting to suspend when a laptop lid is closed might live?
<DaSkreech> What does the powermanagement?
<DaSkreech>  Guidance?
<rictic> Whatever's the default, it's a fresh install of 7.0.4
<elnimr> what the most popular options for invoking xterm?
<DaSkreech> rictic: I'd boot up with a live Cd chroot and apt-get remove guidance
<intelikey> elnimr --setroot=black   ?
<intelikey> --purge
<elnimr> it is black by default
<intelikey> elnimr glad they changed it
<rictic> DaSkreech: ok, I'm booted in with a live cd, but I'm kind of a linux newb.  If I just "sudo apt-get remove guidance" that won't remove it from the install on the hard disk, will it?
<DaSkreech> rictic: no
<elnimr> crap .... it is not working
<DaSkreech> mount the hard drive with /
<Simeon_H> ;_;
<Simeon_H> I thought dapper was Long Term Support
<Simeon_H> but everyone has already forgotten it :/
<rictic> DaSkreech: ok, I'll try that
<DaSkreech> Simeon_H: :-)
<intelikey> Simeon_H i'm using it.
<DaSkreech> Simeon_H: intelikey is well acquainted with it
<intelikey> i wouldn't go that far...
<Simeon_H> I'm determined to use it on this computer untill support runs out
<intelikey> same here
<Simeon_H> hell I still have hoary ubuntu CD's lying around the place
* intelikey isn't talking to himself    ?
<intelikey> Simeon_H do you use mostly console only ?
<Simeon_H> only when I'm on battery power
<Simeon_H> or do you mean like, with konsole?
<intelikey> shew good,   i was afraid i might have been talking to myself.....
<intelikey> :)
<Simeon_H> with KDE running, battery lasts about 45 minutes with the lid closed :D
<DaSkreech> Simeon_H: he's anti X :)
<intelikey> no.
<intelikey> i'm not against it.
<intelikey> am i ?
<Daisuke_Ido> you believe it is the spawn of cthulhu
<Simeon_H> don't worry, I'm only sickened by people who say that Qt still isn't free
<Simeon_H> it's under the gpl man
<Daisuke_Ido> Simeon_H: it isn't
<Simeon_H> the gpl
<Simeon_H> D:
<Daisuke_Ido> depending on the platform and version.
<intelikey> Daisuke_Ido no the spawn of wyzwyg   heh
<Simeon_H> I meant Qt4 for non commercial use
<Daisuke_Ido> then yes, it's gpl'd and free for use on all platforms :)
<underdog5004> I'm in need of someone to help me with a script I'm writing. Any takers?
<Simeon_H> see, one could make the argument that Qt is more free than GTK
<underdog5004> Dr_willis, lol, ok. I've got the outline, just a little trouble with syntax, I think. The script is going to look for .torrent files on my desktop. If they're there, then scp to server && rm Desktop/*.torrent. I'm not sure that I'm doing it the right way though...
* DaSkreech sells KDE
<Simeon_H> as companies are free to use it commercially if they pay
<intelikey> underdog5004 language ?
<underdog5004> intelikey, bash
<Daisuke_Ido> that's not free then :)
<intelikey> sure
<Simeon_H> yeah but free for everyone else
<underdog5004> http://pastebin.com/935656
<DaSkreech> underdog5004: lines 7 and 8 would work
<underdog5004> intelikey, I'm not too sure about getting the script to know when there are .torrent files on my desktop and when there aren't
<underdog5004> intelikey, oh. wow.
<Simeon_H> like... with GTK, people get pissy with you if you make closed source apps
<vbgunz> how can I use "mount" without needing sudo?
<underdog5004> intelikey, of course, because when there aren't any, it doesn't matter!
<Simeon_H> umm
<vbgunz> mount/umount without needing sudo?
<Daisuke_Ido> three strong drinks
<Simeon_H> log in as root
<Simeon_H> :D
<vbgunz> heh
<Daisuke_Ido> and i'm off to bed.
<Simeon_H> heh man, it's 4 pm here
<Simeon_H> and I got up at 1pm
<rictic> DaSkreech: any other ideas of what power-support might be installed?  I get "couldn't find package guidance"
<DaSkreech> !find guidance
<ubotu> Found: kde-guidance, kde-guidance-powermanager
<rictic> Thanks DaSkreech
<Daisuke_Ido> <ubotu> Found: god
<Daisuke_Ido> sudo apt-get install god
<Daisuke_Ido> E: Couldn't find package god
<elnimr> intelikey: those options for xterm arenot working
<Daisuke_Ido> :(
<Daisuke_Ido> if linux says it, it must be so.
* Simeon_H gives Daisuke_Ido a bible
<Daisuke_Ido> if i can't apt-get the bible, i don't want it :D
<Simeon_H> hey, I had an exchange student named Daisuke living here one time :D
<Simeon_H> theres Kbible
<DaSkreech> Daisuke_Ido: you can
<DaSkreech> and gnome-sword
<DaSkreech> !find bible
<ubotu> Found: bible-kjv, bible-kjv-text, bibledit, biblememorizer, bibletime (and 1 others)
<DaSkreech> and bibletiem
<DaSkreech>  though I think that might be a game
<Daisuke_Ido> now, are they equal opportunity?
<rictic> !find ddate
<Daisuke_Ido> !find mormon
<Daisuke_Ido> it would seem not.
<ubotu> File ddate found in logwatch, util-linux
<ubotu> Package/file mormon does not exist in feisty
<DaSkreech> !find koran
<ubotu> Package/file koran does not exist in feisty
<Daisuke_Ido> koran or quran
<DaSkreech> Hmm
<DaSkreech> there is a debian koran package though
<Daisuke_Ido> linux has a definite christian bias...  of course that could be simple numbers.  tons of christians (that own a pcs and use linux), tons of christian software.
<intelikey> underdog5004 can't you do all that in two lines ?
<intelikey> scp $HOME/Desktop/*.torrent  pegasus:$HOME/rtorrent/torre
<intelikey> rm /home/matthew/Desktop/*.torrent
<underdog5004> intelikey, yup
<DaSkreech> Daisuke_Ido: Yeah I just said that Debian has islamic software as well :)
<underdog5004> you rock
<intelikey> actually   rm $HOME/Desktop/*.torrent
<DaSkreech> intelikey: yeah lines 7 and 8
<intelikey> on the last line    then it's portable
<underdog5004> gotcha
<underdog5004> portability is good
<intelikey> underdog5004  http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/37665
<underdog5004> already implemented, thanks
<elnimr> daSkreech: it would be very convenient if there is a prayer timings program in ubuntu
<intelikey> i wasn't sure if the address was what you really wanted there   " pegasus:$HOME/rtorrent/torre  "
<DaSkreech> elnimr: What kind of prayer timings?
<underdog5004> also, if I want it to run every minute, do I just put *'s in every field for crontab?
<intelikey> that sounds right
<elnimr> the five daily prayers
<underdog5004> awesome!
<intelikey> underdog5004 that's probably overkill  mayb a 10minute laps ?
<underdog5004> intelikey, meh...you think it'll impact performance?
<intelikey> network maybe  how fast is your network ?
<underdog5004> 100Mbps
<underdog5004> real-world...80Mbps
<underdog5004> .torrents are kilobytes though
<intelikey> well probably not then.  you can always slow the timmer down if it does
<DaSkreech> elnimr: as far as I know they don't have any in ubuntu they do in Debian
<DaSkreech> elnimr: that's islamic right?
<elnimr> yeah
<DaSkreech> elnimr: there is a ubuntu islamic edition that had a single release
<rictic> DaSkreech: Thanks again, my laptop now boots without immediately going to sleep:)
<DaSkreech> rictic: there you go. You can move the settings files and then reinstall then make things righter
<underdog5004> intelikey, I'm not to knowledgable about crontab...when I input a new entry, will it start immediately?
<rictic> DaSkreech: Cool.  How would I find out where the settings files for it would be?
<intelikey> <elnimr> intelikey: those options for xterm arenot working <<< i only mentioned one.   the --purge ws fro rictic so his command would remove the config file too.    sorry.
<DaSkreech> .kde I'm guessing
<DaSkreech> underdog5004: as soon as you save
<intelikey> underdog5004 if cron is running     i think so.
<underdog5004> hmm, cron _should_ be running as default, right?
<intelikey> but you maybe running anacron   which i havent' played with
<intelikey> ps aux
<intelikey> @underdog
<underdog5004> root      4417  0.0  0.0   2196   864 ?        Ss   Jun23   0:00 /usr/sbin/cron
<underdog5004> looks like it's running
<intelikey> well there ya go
<intelikey> i setup cron one time just learning how... only time it ever ran here   heh
<intelikey> i may not be anti X   but i am anti-automatic crap.
<underdog5004> although it should be running, the .torrent file isn't moving and I appended date > $HOME/torrent.log to the end to make sure it's running, but there isn't any entries in that file...
<DaSkreech> intelikey: sounds like you should run gentoo
<intelikey> i don't like to compile tho
<underdog5004> it takes forever!
<underdog5004> the compiling...
<intelikey> yeah
<intelikey> specally on a p1
<underdog5004> I compiled kde for gentoo...took over 24 hours@
<underdog5004> !
<underdog5004> lol, I was on a PIII
<intelikey> underdog5004 can i see the line in your crontab ?
<TeraDyne> underdog5004:  Wow. That's insane. Then again, time is why I rarely compile apps.
<underdog5004>   * *  * * * /home/matthew/.torrent.sh
<intelikey> no user entry
<underdog5004> user...entry?
<underdog5004>   * *  * * * matthew /home/matthew/.torrent.sh
<underdog5004> ?
<intelikey> * * * * * matthew /home/matthew/.torrent.sh
<underdog5004> thank you very much...I guess that's why nothing else was working either! I love you!
<underdog5004> in a platonic sense...
<TeraDyne> underdog5004: I would hope... I think...
<underdog5004> lol
<intelikey> ohh kay !
<intelikey> underdog5004 it works now ?
<DaSkreech> intelikey: if not you are sleeping on the couch
<underdog5004> hmmm...not yet...should I do su - matthew ? I know that's bad practice....
<underdog5004> hahahahahaha
<underdog5004> should I put &&
<underdog5004> at the end of every line?
<underdog5004> except the last
<intelikey> i think that would error out
<intelikey> check the cron logs and see what's going on
<underdog5004> ok
<intelikey> shoot fire gota run
<underdog5004> lol
<DaSkreech> And yet hell is so hot!
<DaSkreech> Give me back my hands
<DaSkreech> No!
<DaSkreech>  YOU'RE NOT NICE!
<underdog5004> darn, it's still not working...any ideas, DaSkreech ?
<DaSkreech> Have you tried the script itself?
<underdog5004> yep, works like a charm
<DaSkreech> Doubt it has anything to do with anything but I'd put it in /usr/share/bin and make it root executable
<underdog5004> ok
<underdog5004> chmod +x script.sh?
<DaSkreech> yup
<underdog5004> /usr/share/bin is not a directory...
<underdog5004> lol, nvm
<underdog5004> oh. shit.
<DaSkreech> !ohmy
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<underdog5004> I think I just overwrote my /usr/share/bin with my .torrent.sh script
<underdog5004> I'm freaking out here.
<underdog5004> what do I do?
<underdog5004> I'm sorry about my language
<underdog5004> was there anything important in there? Can I just rm /usr/share/bin and then mkdir /usr/share/bin?
<DaSkreech> eh?
<underdog5004> that's what I did...my system hasn't come crashing down yet...sorry for the language
<DaSkreech> Umm might be /usr/bin :)
<underdog5004> lol
<TeraDyne> I don't have a /usr/share/bin, so I doubt it's important.
<underdog5004> what's in /usr/share/bin?
<DaSkreech> My imagination?
<underdog5004> I'm so glad
<underdog5004> anytime I start messing around in /usr as su, I get nervous
<DaSkreech> :-)
<TeraDyne> Apparently, windows exists there
<underdog5004> good thing it's non-existant then, huh?
<TeraDyne> Exactly. Though, if I didn't have to let my uncle play his poker game, I'd blow windows off of my desktop and plop Ubuntu on it.
<DaSkreech> TeraDyne: try wine
<TeraDyne> DaSkreech: Doesn't work. Requires IE6 and flash, and even adding them via ies4linux doesn't work.
<underdog5004> DaSkreech, ok, that's still not working...maybe run as su - matthew ?
<DaSkreech> !cron
<ubotu> cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto  -  There is also a decent Howto at http://www.tech-geeks.org/contrib/mdrone/cron&crontab-howto.htm
<DaSkreech> underdog5004: there you go
<underdog5004> tyvm
* DaSkreech bows
<DaSkreech>  Good night all
<underdog5004> *sigh* time to figure stuff out for myself
<TeraDyne> Night
<underdog5004> good night
<underdog5004> thank you
<DaSkreech> !thanks
<ubotu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<TeraDyne> I'm off to bed as well. Time to set as away...
<underdog5004> good night
<TeraDyne> night
<luna_> hello,everyone
<basse> morning
<luna_> i'm in China,and now is afternoon here
<basse> too bad. :)
<c1|freaky> i'm in germany. its 8:52am here ;p
<basse> thats better
<basse> i'm in finland..
<c1|freaky> what timezone is finland in?
<vbgunz> anyone know how a regular user like myself can use mount/umount without using sudo or logging in as root?
<Jucato> !fstab | vbgunz
<ubotu> vbgunz: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<vbgunz> Jucato: thanks, am also looking at fuseiso at the moment, though I might prefer fstab :)
<Jucato> vbgunz: fstab is simpler. with the correct option, you can just use "mount <mount point>" with no problem
<Jucato> but I'm no fstab expert myself :)
<Jucato> anything related to hardware and networking, I'm a noob :)
<vbgunz> Jucato: I remember reading something up on that using a device block or something like that e.g., /dev/sdax, etc. problem is, with what I read earlier it made no sense as my iso's have different names... I'll look at the link, hopefully I can find a good example :)
<vbgunz> I would seriously prefer fstab though :)
<Jucato> mounting ISO's?
<vbgunz> Jucato: that looks great
<Jucato> there's also thi
<Jucato> this*
<Jucato> !iso
<ubotu> To mount an ISO disc image, type  sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint>  - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<vbgunz> Jucato: yeah, I have a dozen iso's of home family movies and stuff. I have no problem mounting them with sudo *but* I get really tired of the password prompt rather quickly
<vbgunz> Jucato: major thanks for that link, looks excellent, something I really need to read. major thanks :D
<AutoMatriX> hi folks
<rier> hi all
<rier> i have some problems with my new system AMD64 - the browser don't support java-runtime, flashplayer and so on
<Jucato> !flash64
<ubotu> You can run Flash, Real, and Java plugins in AMD64 bit computers with Firefox. see the steps to follow at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<rier> ok - thanks
<Maman> hi all, can anyone help on how to crack .rar password in ubuntu/kubuntu/linux , i'm loosing the password
<Maman>  hi all, can anyone help on how to crack .rar password in ubuntu/kubuntu/linux , i'm loosing the password
<[Al] chemist_ex> does compiz fusion have a channel?
<mat1980> [Al] chemist_ex: look for it in http://irc.netsplit.de/channels/
<mat1980> [Al] chemist_ex: for only freenode channels http://irc.netsplit.de/channels/?net=freenode
<[Al] chemist_ex> thank you
<hiyah> how to check the version of a module like aacraid ?
<crocodile> how do you, you mean?
<kraut> moin
<zander> 9it28uzy
<fritz> need some help in installing some themes for kubuntu..any1 free 4 pestering...i know what to do..just don't know how to do it:-/
<tmbg> instant pestering! streaming broadbrain!
<zander> how do i add the #gnewsense to my chanels?  as it  were... i am new at the irc thing...
<zander> well i could just klieeq on the blue link...
<hiyah> how to check the version of a module like aacraid ?
<ManiDhillon> hello
<fritz> need some help in installing some themes for kubuntu..any1 free 4 pestering...i know what to do..just don't know how to do it:-/
<ManiDhillon> !beryl
<ubotu> beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. Help in #ubuntu-effects
<fritz> don't want beryl
<fritz> cause it runns really slow on my machine
<fritz> just want to make everythin transparent
<fritz> and change the colors in kde
<fritz> :-/
<crocodile> crocodile - this is a test talking to myself
<ManiDhillon>  '<  Anyone here
<jorik808> does anyone know a program to cut n paste up wav files ?
<Jucato> !info audacity
<ubotu> audacity: A fast, cross-platform audio editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.6-0ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 2032 kB, installed size 6016 kB
<Jucato> jorik808: ^^^
<jorik808> thx
<jorik808> Jucato: excellent
<enry> hi
<Gerrit> In knetworkmanager, where can I find what the different icons mean?
<icecruncher> !adept-fix
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about adept-fix - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<icecruncher> !adeptfix
<ubotu> If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<michal_katowice> hi all, I have a problem....
<mat1980> michal_katowice: what?
<michal_katowice> If i created a very simple script like !#/bin/sh <next line> amarok
<michal_katowice> and i placed it on desktop
<michal_katowice> what should i do if i want to attache my own icon to this script?
<michal_katowice> instead of basic kde icon.
<icecruncher> michal_katowice: right click on it the properties, here you can change it by clicking on the picture of the icon
<michal_katowice> Thank you
<icecruncher> np
<Ind[y] > A good DAV client?
<Ind[y] > Could somebody recommend me a DAV client?
<icecruncher> Ind[y] : DAV? meaning...
<Ind[y] > A GUI DAV client.
<Ind[y] > Could somebody recommend me a GUI DAV client please?
<icecruncher> Ind[y] : sorry, but wht is DAV? lol
<Ind[y] > oh, never mins
<Ind[y] > *mind
<linux_> crdlb: you there?
<linux_> Ok.
<linux_> Anyone?
<aleksanteri> linux_, he seems to be away
<aleksanteri> at least he has /away set
<linux_> He helped me to set beryl on my laptop
<linux_> After i rebooted
<linux_> Beryl stopped
<linux_> I dunno how to run it again using the termanal
<crdlb> linux_, join #ubuntu-effects
<nimble_> anyone know why partition i just formatted as ext3 has 15gb used space?
<Kprofthreat> ?
<ciacon> can someone help me with my v4linux problem?? --> http://pastebin.ca/588107
<aleksanteri> are you root?
<ciacon> nope
<aleksanteri> hm
<ciacon> same problem when using sudo
<aldin> hi, i need to find if my distro is ubuntu, how do i find it, i need it for one script and i need only "ubuntu" or "Ubuntu" as result, thanks in advance
<Jucato> aldin: lsb_release --id
<aldin> Jucato: that is good, but how do i get rid of "distributor" i want to get pure "ubuntu", how do i grep so it only says ubuntu?
<Jucato> hm... dunno...
<Dragon> hello :-)
<icecruncher> hi
<Dragon> can any1 help me free my memory? every time i run a program it uses memory but when i close tht program its still useing tht memory :-\ how do i fix this??
<Lynoure> Dragon: Are you running out of memory?
<Dragon> if i use my computer for a while yes .....
<Lynoure> Dragon: if not, don't worry about it, it's normal.
<aleksanteri> darn aldin left i had the command for him :P
<Lynoure> Dragon: and by running out I mean programs erroring or shutting down because of it. Near 100% use is normal.
<Dragon> if i use my computer for a while i run out of memory and it starts useing swap
<Dragon> when it starts useing swap i usually restart my computer witch frees up my memory for a while
<flowingfire> Hi there.  Does anybody know what I need to do to get a presentation to show up on my televiaion?  I have a svideo cable connected... no picture yet
<flowingfire> hmm... mabye I'll try #ubuntu
<ciacon> any hint what this could mean??  ==>>>        sudo insmod /lib/modules/2.6.20-16-generic/extra/ov51x-jpeg.ko          insmod: error inserting '/lib/modules/2.6.20-16-generic/extra/ov51x-jpeg.ko': -1 File exists
<fritz> can any1 assist me in a problem?...i want to install gizmo 2 be able 2 make calls on messenger...i donwloaded the files onto my desktop...now what....how do i make adept see them?
<Dragnslcr> Depends on what kind of files you downloaded
<fritz> i just want to install that darn gizmo :(.... http://www.gizmoproject.com/download-linux.html here's the download site
<fritz> it says download and then install...easyer said then done i'm affraid
<Dragnslcr> And they don't have installation instructions?
<Dragnslcr> What kind of file did you download?
<fritz> did you look on the site?...i downloaded the debian files....
<Tm_T> fritz: yes, just rightclick and select install
<fritz> i'm running kubuntu feisty right now...
<Dragnslcr> If you download .deb files, you can probably just open/run them and KDE will know what to do
<fritz> i love kubuntu
<fritz> :))
<user1_> kubuntu does not love me :(
<Tm_T> yes it does, in its own way
<user1_> kubuntu does not install properly
<Tm_T> ok
* Tm_T waits what user1_ problem actually is
<user1_> it complains hard drive failure
<user1_> at some certain file
<Tm_T> and?
<user1_> i checked hardware with ultimate boot cd
<user1_> no hard drive problme whatsoever
<Tm_T> and?
<Tm_T> user1_: have you tried other install media, checked install media, or something else?
<user1_> same cd installs on laptop fine
<Tm_T> doesn't matter
<Tm_T> check it, try some other, whatever
<nightb> Bonjour tout le monde
<Tm_T> nightb: moin
<nightb> "moin" ?
<egon_> hi
<egon_> :)
<Tm_T> nightb: "bonjour" ? (;
<egon_> wath happend with the adept? it wont start :(
<Tm_T> egon_: well, mind to be more exact?
<nightb> Oh sorry I've think that I am in a French channel
<Tm_T> nightb: heh, youre not (:
<egon_> if i want to start the Adept, the adept told me that my Apt Files are Damaged
<nightb> Tm_T => You are from Finland ?
<Tm_T> yes
<egon_> but in the terminal i can use the "apt-get update" oder "Upgrade
<Tm_T> egon_: what the exact error is?
<nightb> Ok, so do you know Lordi ?
<Tm_T> yes?
<Tm_T> !offtopic | nightb
<ubotu> nightb: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<nightb> Sorry
<Tm_T> np (:
<Tm_T> you are free to join us in #kubuntu-offtopic
<Dusk_> can someone help me with my xorg.conf http://rafb.net/p/PkK9PU23.hatml
<Dusk_> i can't get 3d-acc
<egon_> The Apt-Database is not clean, maybe the Database is Damaged. Please try "sudo apt-get update" in the Termial to repair it.
<fritz> ok great...it can't call yahoo:((
<Tm_T> !adeptcrashfix | egon_
<ubotu> egon_: If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<fritz> does any1 know how I can make a call on yahoo...using anything?
<Tm_T> dunno if that works
<Dusk_> !3d
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 3d - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Tm_T> Dusk_: hum, does "ati" driver have 3d capability?
<Tm_T> or was it some other driver
<Tm_T> I think fglrx atleast has something
<Dusk_> Tm_T: it must have 3d capability
<Tm_T> hum?
<egon_> It wont Help :(
<Dusk_> Tm_T: i installed fglrx from howto binaries document
<chx> From time to time my keyboard just stops operating. If I log out and log in it works again. Not a hardware problem, tried with different keyboard, on PS/2 on USB both. KDE . VERY frustrating.
<fritz> does any1 know how I can make a call on yahoo...using anything?
<chx> It's only since I upped to Feisty.
<egon_> well gut use gutsy so maybe thats the peroblem xD
<Tm_T> Dusk_: yes, but you're still using ati driver, not fglrx
<egon_> gut = but
<Dusk_> Tm_T: how can i use fglrx?
<Dusk_> Tm_T: i changed "ati" to "fglx" in xorg.conf
<Tm_T> Dusk_: change  driver "ati" to "fglrx"
<Tm_T> Dusk_: yes but your paste shows other
<Dusk_> Tm_T: because when i do it the graphic base can't open
<Tm_T> then check what error you get then
<Dusk_> Tm_T: look what i have when i try to check out direct rendering
<Dusk_> glxinfo | glep "rendering"
<Dusk_> Tm_T: was this like that?
<Tm_T> one wayyes
<Dusk_> Tm_T: http://rafb.net/p/D4HA9T32.html
<Dusk_> Tm_T: here is the outpost
<Tm_T> Dusk_: ok, and you have what driver atm enabled?
<Tm_T> let me guess, "ati"
<crdlb> Dusk_, what card do you have?
<Dusk_> crdlb: 9600xt
<crdlb> Dusk_, why use fglrx  then?
<Dusk_> crdlb: i only want a good 3d acc. what should i do?
<crdlb> Dusk_, pastebin your /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Dusk_> Xlib: connection to ":0.0" refused by server
<Dusk_> Xlib: No protocol specified
<Dusk_> kdesu: cannot connect to X server :0.0
<eagles0513875> !avi
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<dhome> hello
<dhome> can anyone help me regarding sound device?
<dhome> im a newbie in kubuntu
<dhome> pls....
<kexman> hello
<dhome> hello kexman
<dhome> can you please help me regarding sound device
<dhome> im a newbie here
<dhome> can you please help me regarding sound device
<dhome> plssssssssss....
<Rumba> how do i get a list of _all_ packages that are _marked_ as autoremovable (i.e. not just those ones that are currently removable (i.e. are not used by any other packages))?
<Tm_T> !sound | dhome
<ubotu> dhome: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<kexman> can anyone tell me what these mountpoint are usefull for ? http://rafb.net/p/6aIAMS51.html ?
<dhome> thanks! ill try that
<dhome> ubotu my "enable sound system" is checke
<ardchoille> !bot
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<dhome> can you please help me regarding sound device
<kexman> dhome: wtf is with it ?
<dhome> i dony hear anysound.. and my amarok hangs
<dhome> i dont hear anysound.. and my amarok hangs
<kexman> dont use amarok
<dhome> im a newbie here..
<kexman> :P
<dhome> even kaffeine is hanging.. :(
<dhome> the speaker icon is muted..
<dhome> i dont know what to do
<dhome> im just a newbie here
<dhome> can anyone please help me regarding sound device
<ardchoille> !patience | dhome
<ubotu> dhome: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Dusk_> Tm_T: i will only change driver "ati" to "fglrx" or also board "ati"??
<dhome> huh?
<kexman> RTFM
<kexman> UTFG
<dhome> im very sorry, im really newbie here
<dhome> :(
<ardchoille> kexman: That is not welcome here.
<kexman> then you need to read
<eagles0513875> dhome whats ur problem dude
<kexman> ardchoille: dehh
<dhome> i dont here any sound
<eagles0513875> and what pkg do i need to download to play avi files
<kexman> well if you spoon feed him he wont learn shit
<kexman> eagles0513875: try mplayer / vlc
<eagles0513875> kexman: rnt we here to help people who have problems
<eagles0513875> and i seem to learn when someone else shows me
<dhome> the speaker is muted
<eagles0513875> u fixed it lol
<Dragnslcr> dhome- did you try unmuting it then?
<dhome> yes
<kexman> eagles0513875: ehh ... you need to read stuff then ask specific questions ... imho
<kexman> dhome: does it work now ?
<dhome> no
<eagles0513875> ok
<Rumba> how do i get a list of _all_ packages that are _marked_ as autoremovable (i.e. not just those ones that are _currently_ removable)?
<kexman> what card do you have ?
<dhome> it is already set to the highest level
<kexman> what kernel ? does the kernel have sound support built in or as a module ?
<kexman> dhome: middle will suffice
<kexman> did you had sound before ?
<dhome> no...
<dhome> i think the problem is the sound driver
<dhome> but i dont know how to fix it
<dhome> in my desktop the sound is working.. but i cant fix it in my notebool
<dhome> in my desktop the sound is working.. but i cant fix it in my notebook
<eagles0513875> what kind of notebook is it
<dhome> toshiba A100
<eagles0513875> ok do u know how to open up the mixer
<dhome> yes
<eagles0513875> open it up
<dhome> its already open
<eagles0513875> u see the colum that looks like sound wave symbol
<eagles0513875> is the light under it light green
<eagles0513875> and 2ndly have u installed the latest updated packages
<dhome> i cant see any column that looks like sound wave symbol
<eagles0513875> open up a command line
<dhome> ok.. then..
<eagles0513875> and in there type in sudo apt-get dist-update
<eagles0513875> the password for sudo is ur password u use to login
<eagles0513875> that will update any packages that have had a newer version released
<dhome> it says invalid operation dist-update
<dhome> is there any other way to update?
<ardchoille> dhome: sudo apt-get dis-upgrade
<ardchoille> dhome: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<ardchoille> There is no dist-update
<dhome> its updating now
<dhome> thanks ardchoille
<ardchoille> You're welcome :)
<eagles0513875> sry my mistake
<eagles0513875> dhome: its also goign to install a new updated kernel so once its done updating reboot and load the newest kernel version and see if that helps with ur audio issue
<dhome> ok.. thank you so much
<dhome> i really appreciated it
<eagles0513875> if it doesnt come back here and we will help u trouble shoot some more
<ardchoille> dhome: Which ubuntu are you using? Feisty? Edgy?
<dhome> Feisty
<dhome> Kubuntu
<ardchoille> BEst distro around, IMHO.
<eagles0513875> same here
<eagles0513875> im running the 64bit version of feisty
<Tm_T> aww, boys, no need to mention it here (;
<eagles0513875> best 64bit os around lol
<eagles0513875> mention what:(
<ardchoille> :)
<dhome> im just using 32bit since my processor is only dual core
<Tm_T> that Kubuntu is the best (ofcourse it is)
<ardchoille> I've been running Ubuntu since warty was released and the biggest problem I have ever had was how to change the menu icon, lol
<eagles0513875> dhome: amd or intel
<dhome> intel
<eagles0513875> i found out bout this through a professor at my university
<eagles0513875> rnt all the newer intel processor both 32bit and 64bit compatible
<eagles0513875> or am i just completely wrong in thinking that
<Tm_T> no idea
<Tm_T> nor doesn't matter
<eagles0513875> lol
<Tm_T> there's no real advantage using 64bit os unless you _really_ need it
<eagles0513875> if it is dhome can run a 64bit version
<Tm_T> and I haven't met one yet
<Tm_T> eagles0513875: well, that usually just bring problems
<eagles0513875> lol once i can figure out some 3danimation stuff with blender it will come in handy
<Tm_T> eagles0513875: might come
<eagles0513875> Tm_T: with feisty x86_64 i havent had any problems except ones i create lol
<dhome> are you guys developer/programmer?
<eagles0513875> once i take a programming class in college thsi fall ill start doign some developing and programming lol
<ardchoille> dhome: I'm a graphics artist and skinner.. I coudn't code to save my life.
<Tm_T> eagles0513875: well, for "newbie user" 64bit means no flash no w23codecs no... bah
<TheInfinity> dhome: somehow yes, but not on a large application, just somehow 4fun ;)
<eagles0513875> lol
<dhome> ah...
<eagles0513875> nice any pkgs out there urs TheInfinity
<Tm_T> dhome: Kubuntu/KDE dev (they say)
<dhome> actually im a windows developer (.net)
<dhome> i just want to try new things
<dhome> and learn
<TheInfinity> no - as i sayd - just 4fun
<eagles0513875> dhome: do not metion windos aka winblows round here lol
<ardchoille> dhome: You might look into mono
<dhome> hahah
<dhome> im sorry
<eagles0513875> its ok lol
<TheInfinity> i try to learn qt soon ;)
<eagles0513875> if i could only get world of warcraft to work with better frame rates with wine im going to chunk winblows all together
<eagles0513875> Tm_T: only useful thing for me running 64bit is that i do alot of video editing and audio encoding
<Tm_T> eagles0513875: I know
<Tm_T> eagles0513875: and that's not what dhome will do in that scale
<eagles0513875> anyone interested in a kool website for free webhosting and i literally mean free
<dhome> what applications in linux that can run wind**s program?
<eagles0513875> wine its a windows emulator
<dhome> i see..
<dhome> ill check it later after the update
<eagles0513875> lol
<Simeon_H> it's not
<Tm_T> eagles0513875: noooo, not emulator
<Simeon_H> it actually stands for "Wine Is Not an Emulator"
<eagles0513875> what is it then Tm_T
<Tm_T> eagles0513875: compatibility layer
<Simeon_H> it's a compatibility layer
<eagles0513875> dhome: then im wrong
<Tm_T> !wine | dhome
<eagles0513875> i just learnt something new
<ubotu> dhome: wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<eagles0513875> lol
<Simeon_H> omg
<ardchoille> dhome: If you're going to run wine, you might want anti-virus apps.
<dhome> ....nice... im starting to learn here... :p
<Simeon_H> grrrr
<Simeon_H> don't call it GNU/Linux
<ardchoille> dhome: Because wine will run windows viruses/trojans/worms/etc:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=72598
<Simeon_H> it's too confusing ;_;
<Simeon_H> yeah I got hit by one
<eagles0513875> something else that amazes me is that aegis picks up viruses on my winblows partition that avg doesnt even pic up
<eagles0513875> or its a bug in aegis coding that pics up stuff that isnt really infected
<ardchoille> false positives?
<eagles0513875> i dunno im afraid to remove anything lol off that partition
<eagles0513875> not sure if they r viruses or not
<eagles0513875> if anyone is truely interested in literally adn truly free webhosting go to www.x10hosting.com
<dhome> omg upgrade really takes time :(
<dhome> .........18%
<Simeon_H> free as in speech hosting?
<eagles0513875> u cant put up pornographic images or copyrighted music or anything like that
<eagles0513875> u would have to read the tos
<ardchoille> eagles0513875: This is not the place for that.
<dhome> guys, how do i check my internet speed?
<eagles0513875> ok back to providing support
<eagles0513875> go to www.speedtest.net
<eagles0513875> what kind of connection r u on dhome
<dhome> broadband.... in philippines it is called SmartBro
<eagles0513875> ok try the site i mentioned above
<eagles0513875> do u know what kind of download speed ur supposed to be getting and the upload speed to
<dhome> they said 384kbps
<eagles0513875> honestly at that speed it is goign to take some time
<dhome> hahaha
<eagles0513875> especially when there r alot of pkgs to upgrade
<dhome> i know :(
<liviu> anybody here from romania?
<frojnd> does anyone know  for any program that is for linux and windows to chat via LAN ?
<eagles0513875> dhome: ur lucky u rnt doing a fully upgrade from one version to the next
<eagles0513875> cuz ull be there for a couple of hrs
<dhome> aww
<eagles0513875> lol
<dhome> eagles: where you from?
<eagles0513875> dhome: is this the first linux distro uve played round with
<dhome> yes
<eagles0513875> usa but in europe visiting family for the summer
<dhome> i just installed it a couples of hours ago :D
<dhome> i just installed it a couple of hours ago :D
<eagles0513875> thats kool
<eagles0513875> dhome | !register
<dhome> register where?
<eagles0513875> !register | dhome
<ubotu> dhome: Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<Simeon_H> be warned that linux will make it hard for you to get chicks :/
<eagles0513875> lol
<eagles0513875> y do u say that
<dhome> lols
<see-g> Simeon_H: depends on what kind of chick you're after
<eagles0513875> dhome: register cuz that way u will be able to talk to people one on one if ur working specifically with an individual to solve ur problem
<eagles0513875> elaborate see
<daquino> shouldn't there be some type of warning that your battery is going critically low ?
<dhome> ok..
<daquino> also if you close the laptop lid with ac power then unplug the ac power it never goes into suspend mode
<eagles0513875> there is a power manager and for me it warns me when my comp is low on battery
<eagles0513875> not sure bout the suspend mode
<Simeon_H> yeah mine gets one
<Simeon_H> it goes beep and says battery power is running out
<eagles0513875> daquino: u using feisty or edgy
<eagles0513875> hi daniela lol nice to see a lady in the channel lol
<eagles0513875> one thing i really want to develop is a linux based point of sales system.
<eagles0513875> more like a kubuntu based point of sales system lol
<Tm_T> eagles0513875: hum?
<Simeon_H> yeah then we could have all da supermarkets running linux
<Simeon_H> :D
<eagles0513875> register program lol
<eagles0513875> ya
<Lynoure> Simeon_H: actually many POS are already linux
<dadan> where i can get quicktime for feisty
<Lynoure> most, even
<eagles0513875> Lynoure: what kind of programs and could i get a link plz
<Dusk_> !quicktime
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<eagles0513875> to a good one cuz ive searched for one but all i find r s*** linux point of sales software
<Lynoure> eagles0513875: I'm at work now, and cannot remember names, so you can probably google as well as I
<Lynoure> eagles0513875: s***?
<eagles0513875> ok
<eagles0513875> another word for poo lol
<Lynoure> eagles0513875: I was not talking about OSS ones, mind you
<dadan> !gyachi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gyachi - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<eagles0513875> wat u mean by oss
<Lynoure> eagles0513875: but the commercial POS systems
<eagles0513875> ohhhhhhhhh
<dadan> !gyach
<Lynoure> eagles0513875: open source software
<fritz> i just installed the kde4 pakage from adept..now how do I set it up?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gyach - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<eagles0513875> the open source ones sux balls that is y i want to develop a really good oss one
<aleksanteri> !info gyach
<ubotu> Package gyach does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<Lynoure> !ohmy
<aleksanteri> !info gyachi
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<ubotu> Package gyachi does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<eagles0513875> what is gyachi
<BluesKaj> fritz, at the login menu
<fritz> i just installed the kde4 pakage from adept..now how do I set it up?
<eagles0513875> !patience | fritz
<ubotu> fritz: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<fritz> sorry...didn't mean 2 offend, i just thought you guys may miss out on requests because there are so many ^.^
<BluesKaj> some ppl need instant gratification, eagles0513875 :)
<BluesKaj> fritz, have you rebooted since the install ?
<eagles0513875> lol that is so wrong
<fritz> mnope..kept looking in system settings....i'm dumb I know :))
<fritz> will do that just now:)
<eagles0513875> fritz only reason i said that i didnt want u to spam urself out of the channel
<eagles0513875> not spam i meant flood
<BluesKaj> try the reboot the new version should pop up a set up dialog
<fritz> thnx apreciate it ^.^
<eagles0513875> good luck with kde4
<eagles0513875> r the kde4 pkgs in the repositories
<fritz> restarting 2 check out kde 4 :D
<eagles0513875> fritz
<fritz> ?
<eagles0513875> r the pkgs in the repositories
<fritz> ...i'm not sure...i did a basic pakage install...so everything should be fine...right?
<eagles0513875> nm found them in the repositories lol
<fritz> :)
<fritz> rebooting:)
<eagles0513875> good luck
<BluesKaj> be the first on your block ...    :>)
<dadan> !crossover office
<daquino> eagles0513875: fiesty
<eagles0513875> ok there should be a lil battery near ur clock on bottom right
<Gerrit> Wat program is responsible for the intelligent tab completion that makes that if I type 'latex <tab>' it shows *.tex? Where is this configured?
<eagles0513875> that is the power manager that should be what tells u when ur battery is low if its not there u accidentally closed out of it and told it not to start at start up
<eagles0513875> the program that u need to start is called power manager
<fritz> well nothing....i installed everything from adept...but it's still exactly the same:(
<daquino> eagles0513875:  no shit...
<daquino> i said "WE NEED A WARNING"
<daquino> it doesn't tell you when your battery is about to die it just dies....
<Simeon_H> what?
<Simeon_H> mine tells me
<daquino> oh it jumps up and says , "dude your battery is low plug in the power!" ?
<BluesKaj> fritz , did you check your login menu?
<eagles0513875> yes daquino
<daquino> mine just dies
<Simeon_H> right click, choose configure Klaptop
<Simeon_H> and go to the low battery warning tab
<fritz> ummm...no....i'm a newb...darn it
<daquino> all i get is a power management window
<Simeon_H> is Klaptop installed?
<BluesKaj> fritz, it may not be there
<daquino> and i dont get that option when i right click
<fritz> well i installed it from adept...so what can be wrong...:-/
<eagles0513875> fritz
<BluesKaj> fritz, check konq , help, about kde
<dadan> !aero
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about aero - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<daquino> well i have a power symbol ... what else could it be !
<eagles0513875> run sudo apt-get update and see if it finds any updated pkgs
<eagles0513875> look under battery powered in there
<dhome> whats the big difference bet Ubuntu and Kubuntu(except that kubuntu uses KDE instead of GNOME)
<eagles0513875> nm
<BluesKaj> dadan, no blasphemy please
<eagles0513875> that is only difference dhome and some programs r different
<eagles0513875> i hate gnome to be honest lol
<fritz> how do i know if it did find anything?
<dhome> why do you hate it
<Simeon_H> I dislike it
<eagles0513875> bottow right there is a box with an exclamation
<Simeon_H> it made me feel bad after seeing KDE
<eagles0513875> i run into more problems with it than i do kde
<daquino> guidance-power-...
<eagles0513875> kde is actually much better developed
<dhome> ah.....
<Simeon_H> (I saw KDE first)
<BluesKaj> fritz, check konqueror/help/about kde...that will tell you which LDE version
<dhome> i never saw gnome lol
<BluesKaj> KDE
<eagles0513875> lol i dont remember which i saw first
<Simeon_H> GNOME just sprouted out of KDE's licencing issues
<dhome> this is my first linux
<eagles0513875> i remember starting wiht suse 9.0 pro
<eagles0513875> stick with kde dude
<dhome> thanks for the advice
<eagles0513875> fritz
<dhome> actually im already planning to download UBUNTU...
<dhome> but it changed my mind
<dhome> hehehe
<Lynoure> dhome: try both, think for yourself :)
<dhome> hmmm...
<eagles0513875> lol
<dhome> lynoure: ill check if when i have time
<Lynoure> you do not even need to download whole ubuntu, just ubuntu-desktop.
<eagles0513875> how can u log into gnomer if ur running kubuntu does it appeaer when u log in as an option which desktop to log into
<dhome> my internet speed su**s :(
<eagles0513875> lol
<eagles0513875> mines not much better
<eagles0513875> the isp im with while im ovr here limits bandwith during the day and only from 11pm to 7am is it unrestricted
<eagles0513875> i think my max down speed is 2mb
<dhome> wow
<eagles0513875> when its not limited like it is now lol
<eagles0513875> in the us its faster still lol
<fritz> indeed it;s not there..the kde 4...seems like it didn't install after all.......
<Simeon_H> I get 64kbps capped :/
<dhome> in philippines 2mbps is very very expensive lol
<eagles0513875> lol
<eagles0513875> in us for decent cable connection its 50usd a month
<Lynoure> eagles0513875: gnome appears as an option for a session, if I recall right
<Simeon_H> apparently is getting some broadband internet overhaul
<Simeon_H> like in fedora?
<Simeon_H> errm
<Simeon_H> *australia is
<eagles0513875> im getting a stable 1mbps down on a torrent im downloading
<eagles0513875> in what way
<Jucato> !offtopic
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<Simeon_H> stfu Jucato
<Simeon_H> :D
* mode/#kubuntu [+o Jucato]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [+o Tm_T]  by ChanServ
<Simeon_H> uh oh
* mode/#kubuntu [-o Jucato]  by ChanServ
<Lynoure> the things kids think are funny...
<Jucato> !stfu
<ubotu> Words like noob, jfgi, stfu or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<dhome> ooops! im out for a moment.. better get my laundry b4 the shop closes lol
* Simeon_H was kicked off #kubuntu by Tm_T (please see coc)
<eagles0513875> Lynoure: u would have to install the gnome pkgs no to be able to use it no
<Tm_T> oh boy
<eagles0513875> lol
<aleksanteri> autorejoin
<aleksanteri> -.-
<eagles0513875> dang hes good lol
* aleksanteri hates instant autorejoin
<Lynoure> eagles0513875: just ubuntu-desktop, one big meta package
<fritz> any1 have any udeea what the problem with my kde 4 instalation is...i just regularly installed the package inside the feisty fawn adept
<daquino> ok i installed klaptopdaemon
<eagles0513875> ok ill have to try that some time
<eagles0513875> fritz u know its still alpha right
<fritz> know that...don't exactly know what that means ^.^
<Tm_T> fritz: it's highly broken
<BluesKaj> new and unstable
<Tm_T> fritz: that mean,s not for users, but only developers
<fritz> aha:-/
<Tm_T> !kde4 | fritz
<ubotu> fritz: For information on KDE 4 (not to be released for quite some time yet), see: http://www.canllaith.org/svn-features/kde4.html. Also worth checking are: appeal/phonon/plasma/solid.kde.org
<Jucato> fritz: unless you plan on helping out, of course :)
<fritz> :))
<eagles0513875> dont risk unless ur not afriad of reinstalling or developing
<Tm_T> well helping covers developing :p
<eagles0513875> fritz can program lol
<eagles0513875> lol
<Jucato> some people think developing == programming only :)
<eagles0513875> lol
<Tm_T> it's totally wrong
<eagles0513875> i know its not like i hate to say this beta tested vista lol
* mode/#kubuntu [-o Tm_T]  by Tm_T
<Jucato> but there's also looking for bugs, HIG hunting, etc in this case
<Tm_T> testing <3
<fritz> one more question if i;m  getting so mutch attention ...^.^..does any1 use virtualbox?
<eagles0513875> what is it
<Lynoure> Jucato: in beta, bugs hunt you :)
<eagles0513875> lol
* Jucato prepares the bug spray
<eagles0513875> when i beta tested vista not many issues
<fritz> a prog that creates a virtual machine on which you can run any os
<fritz> and i run winxp in it
<Jucato> well it's still alpha anyway
<eagles0513875> dude just use vmware server
<fritz> well it;'s kinda the same thing i thing....
<eagles0513875> they have a linux version and its a free download and free to register for the serial number
<Jucato> eagles0513875: virtualbox is a (semi-) open source alternative to vmware
<fritz> the problem is...
<eagles0513875> ahhhhh ok gotcha
<eagles0513875> !virtualbox
<ubotu> VirtualBox is open-source virtualization software for x86, with a proprietary "enterprise" version sporting additional features. Packages for Ubuntu are provided by the makers at http://www.virtualbox.org/ - Setup details at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/VirtualBox
<eagles0513875> does that help u any fritz
<Jucato> "with a proprietary "enterprise" version sporting additional features." <-- hence the "semi" :)
<fritz> the thing is...while running windows vista...it doesen't see any of my hardware...like sound mixers or video card
<fritz> i think it's because it's running on the virtual machine created
<eagles0513875> that is all goign to be emulated dude
<fritz> so the question is does any1 know how i can make it see the hardware on the computer?
<eagles0513875> and also if its like vmware ur going to have to set it up to use ur audio hardware
<eagles0513875> do u have nat
<fritz> nat?
<Jucato> virtualized, not emulated :)
<eagles0513875> network address translation
<fritz> don;t think so...
<fritz> but is it possible to make win xp
<dhome> is there a software that can run 2 OS at the same time?
<Jucato> !virtualization
<ubotu> There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu or !qvm86), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<Jucato> dhome: ayan
<Jucato> er... there ^^^
<fritz> recognize the hardware?
* Jucato forgot what channel he was on..
<dhome> jucato: pinoy ka?
<Jucato> dhome: yep. but English here please :P
<eagles0513875> lol
<dhome> hahah
<dhome> nice!
<Jucato> dhome: we have a local channel. #ubuntu-ph
<fritz> so while i;m running windows xp
<dhome> thanks!
<fritz> it doesen't see
<ubuntu> ???
<fritz> sound mixers
<fritz> can that be solved>
<ubuntu>  /nick Husscks
<Schuenemann> !glx
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about glx - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Schuenemann> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<eagles0513875> !nvidia
<Schuenemann> :p
<eagles0513875> lol whats wrong Schuenemann
<eagles0513875> having trouble installing glx
<Schuenemann> I have a brand new installation
<Schuenemann> I need to setup this old geforce card
<Schuenemann> I remember installing glx-legacy
<fritz> can in i make it somehow that the windows guest os on virtualisation can see audiomixers...i really need that..
<eagles0513875> i cant really help ya i have a new ati card in my laptop and that is such a b**** to get the fglrx to work on that but thank god i have a how to wiki to help me
<eagles0513875> u should be able to i know u can do that on vmware server fritz
* alaQ is in the process of installing now.
<fritz> aha...i thin i have something like vmware on automatix for install
<fritz> but it says something about registering
<eagles0513875> name of the program
<fritz> let me see
<Schuenemann> As of Ubuntu 7.04 (Feisty Fawn) the recommended way to install the binary drivers is to use System ? Administration ? Restricted Devices Manager
<Schuenemann> where is this?
<Jucato> Schuenemann: that's only for Ubuntu
<Schuenemann> hmm
<Jucato> for Kubuntu, you do it the old-fashioned way, through Adept or apt-get
<fritz> eagles0513875 it's called vm server
<fritz> eagles0513875 it's called vmware server
<eagles0513875> its worth registering for it
<fritz> is it free to register?
<eagles0513875> i know its not open source but i know u can get the audio to work
<eagles0513875> yes it is
<Arwen> is it possible to set one repository to have a higher priority than the others?
<Arwen> e.g. Repo A and B have to same package, but I want it from A?
<fritz> and then do i install windows xp again on it?
<eagles0513875> u would have to edit ur source list
<eagles0513875> ya fritz
<Arwen> eagles0513875, talking to me?
<eagles0513875> arwen u would have to edit ur source list and put in the repositories u want
<eagles0513875> yes i am Arwen
<eagles0513875> !sourceomatic | arwen
<ubotu> arwen: source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<Arwen> eagles0513875, yes, but I would want both repositories enabled. Say, Repo 1 has packages A and B. But Repo 2 has packages B and C
<Arwen> and I need all three, but I want package B from repo 1
<Arwen> and please don't gimme that source-o-matic crud
<fritz> thnx guys
<Jucato> Arwen: yes I believe so. but it's a bit more complicated. try researching about APT
<Arwen> hmm
<Jucato> Arwen: each package has certain um... levels... I think 500 is for repositories, 100 for .deb packages... in case they have the same level, the newer versions always get priority...
<Jucato> not exactly accurate... but that's how I understood them..
<Schuenemann> how do I find out my kernel version?
<Jucato> Schuenemann: uname -r
<Arwen> Schuenemann, uname -r
<Schuenemann> thx
<Arwen> Jucato, that would be apt pinning right? Only problem is that locks version numbers too.
<Jucato> kinda
* Arwen goes to read the Debian docs
<alaQ> Arwen: you can also pin by repo.
<BluesKaj> Tried the gentoo live cd ...wouldn't startx due to my crappy ati card ... that's my message interpretation anyway
<eagles0513875> what kind of car BluesKaj
<Schuenemann> uh oh, water on keyboard
<llutz> hi
<BluesKaj> Xpress200G, eagles0513875
<eagles0513875> i have the 200m
* alaQ has a 200m on a different box
<eagles0513875> radeon xpress 200m  alaq
<BluesKaj> yeah, very close ..radeon 400 series
<eagles0513875> mine is in a laptop
<eagles0513875> i cant even play wow with decent frame rates using wine
<alaQ> eagles0513875: yeah.  It's a PITA, mine's in a laptop too.
<eagles0513875> pita??
<alaQ> eagles0513875: nevermind.
<Schuenemann> Jucato, sorry, the tutorial instructions for nvidia only cover ubuntu. Should I do everything for edgy?
<BluesKaj> I would have paid more for an nvidia , had I known at the time that i'd be running Linux
<Jucato> Schuenemann: yep. for Kubuntu, the same process applies for Edgy and Feisty
<alaQ> eagles0513875: that stupid card put me through a lot of troubles.  Especially since ati stopped supporting that card until people complained and demanded support back.
<eagles0513875> wow
<eagles0513875> next time im buying a laptop it has to have nvidia and intel
<eagles0513875> it seems like though for my friend he had an intel chip video card was integrated and it was an intel one and his wireless card worked right out of the box on his machine
<Arwen> why nvidia *and* intel?
<eagles0513875> nvidia better support intel i dunno y
<eagles0513875> wait
<Schuenemann> Jucato, huh... it tells me to run a program that I don't seem to have (nvidia-xconfig)
<Schuenemann> that was supposed to be donwloaded accordingly to the instructions
* Arwen wants a laptop with replacable video card
<Jucato> Schuenemann: did you install the nvidia-glx (or nvidia-glx-legacy or nvidia-glx-new) package?
<Schuenemann> yes, lgeacy
<eagles0513875> Arwen: for my friend open gl worked right out of the box and his wireless card did too
<Schuenemann> legacy*
<alaQ> I've moved to an all-intel-based laptop now.  The gfx card's a bit slow, but it's not anything to complain about in the least - beryl runs nicely.
<eagles0513875> whats the video card alaQ
<konrad_> lolo
<alaQ> now?  945GM.
* Arwen has an ATI Radeon X300SE... it's slower than integrated
<eagles0513875> Arwen: kinda funny i have an integrated 200m
<Schuenemann> Jucato, if says: "if you're running edgy..."
<Jucato> Scha
<Jucato> Schuenemann: and?
<alaQ> the box I gave to my brother has my integrated 200m.
<eagles0513875> my card is 128mb i even decided to share another 128mb of my ram
* Arwen goes to compile amarok
<Schuenemann> if you're running edgy, sudo nvidia-xconfig
<Jucato> Arwen: oh why?
<Schuenemann> I don't have that
<Arwen> Jucato, to get a non-broken copy
<ksivaji> Jucato hi
<Jucato> Schuenemann: you installed nvidia-glx-legacy?
<Schuenemann> yep
<Jucato> hi ksivaji
<Jucato> Arwen: how is it broken? :(
<eagles0513875> and  after not having open gl for the longest time that is another reason y i woudl go nvidia
<Arwen> Jucato, no support for MPEG-4 Part 14 Atoms
<Arwen> better known as MP4 tags
<Jucato> oh...
<alaQ> I don't use OGL apps that much, otherwise the graphics card would play a part in the decision.
<Jucato> have you asked in #amarok? is it something that's supposed to be there?
<eagles0513875> y use a format that isnt main stream Arwen
<Arwen> MPEG-4 *is* mainstream!
<Arwen> what do you think Apple sells?
<eagles0513875> its only an apple thing
<Jucato> Schuenemann: if you installed nvidia-glx-legacy, trye the command "sudo nvidia-glx-config enable" not really sure
<eagles0513875> that is what i meant by main stream not used by much of anythign or anyone else
<eagles0513875> alaQ:
<Jucato> eagles0513875: let him use what he has. the question is whether the app supports it in the first place
<Arwen> uh... no, eagles0513875, it's been christened by both the ISO and the MPEG as *the* definitive format for audio and video
<Schuenemann> Jucato, ok, no output for that
<Arwen> ok, don't comment on things you don't know
<Jucato> Schuenemann: might have worked then. take note of which file it backed up the original xorg.conf to
<eagles0513875> i would honestly love to play wow on here and i need open gl now i just need to figure out wiht some minor tweaks how to improve the frame rates while playing
<Schuenemann> Jucato, how?
<eagles0513875> or it would be nice if blizzard would have some1 port the game to linux lol
<Jucato> Schuenemann: oh it didn't say? hm...
<Schuenemann> nope, nothing was outputted
<alaQ> Arwen: technically it's not broken, it's just not native to the build yet.  hence the manual build.
<Arwen> eagles0513875, actually, there *is* an unofficial linux client
<eagles0513875> ?? what u mean Arwen
<Arwen> alaQ, no, it's broken. Some stupid high-horses issue with patents and all
<Arwen> eagles0513875, there was a linux client in the works, but Blizzard cancelled it. You can still find a leaked build around the net.
<Schuenemann> Jucato, xorg.conf still says "nv" instead of "nvidia"
<Arwen> or you can use wine
<eagles0513875> whats it called u have any idea
<alaQ> Arwen: it's just the tag editing, right?
<Arwen> eagles0513875, I have no idea either
<Jucato> weird.... sorry Schuenemann. I don't have any experience with the -legacy drivers
<Arwen> alaQ, and tag *reading*
* Arwen doesn't want "now playing: ????"
<Schuenemann> Jucato, I think for the legacy ones that command does not work
<eagles0513875> its ok dude
<Schuenemann> well, let me try to edit it manually
<fritz> can any1 tell me where te register 2 get my serial number...cause in automatix it just says "click here to get free serial number" but when i click >>here<< nothing happens
<fritz> for the vmware
<Arwen> ....
<Arwen> there is no automatix in this channel. Automatix sucks.
<alaQ> Arwen: did you pull down the dev libraries for mpeg4 for building it?
<fritz> .........
<Arwen> alaQ, yes
<Schuenemann> how can I create a copy of a file in the terminal for the same directory?
<Jucato> !automatix | fritz
<ubotu> fritz: Automatix2 is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<Arwen> libmp4v2
<fritz> no no
<alaQ> Arwen: and libmp4v2-dev
<Arwen> yeah, I implied that
<fritz> it installed the software
<Arwen> doesn't matter, we don't support it
<Jucato> fritz: vmware server?
<Arwen> I think you're looking for vmware.com though
<fritz> but i don't know where to go to get the serial number
<fritz> yeah
<Jucato> fritz: you have to register in vmware.com
<alaQ> Arwen: all right.  Should be good to go then.  I personally wouldn't classify it as broken, just not built in by default.
<Jucato> they will e-mail you your serial number
<Arwen> alaQ, I classify features disabled for no good reason as "broken" :-\
<fritz> aha:)
<Arwen> same with that nonsense about ffmpeg not supporting h264
<Jucato> Schuenemann: sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup
<fritz> btw, if i can get audio devices working in windows installed on vmware server, do you think i can get my graphics card running 2?
<Schuenemann> thx
<Schuenemann> again
<fritz> so i can play some games on winxp ;))
<Jucato> fritz: don't get too many ideas...
<Jucato> your hardware in a virtual machine is limited
<Arwen> fritz, nope
<Arwen> none of the free vmwares support 3d rendering
<Jucato> the guest OS (the one running in the virtual machine) will not see your real hardware
<fritz> ....
<Arwen> and of the payware ones, it's still too slow for any real use
<fritz> well lool
<Schuenemann> I'll brb (I hope)
<Jucato> it will see the hardware that VMWare shows it. which doesn't support 3D rendering
<fritz> aha..but it can show audio mixers
<Jucato> think of it has having generic, VMWare manufactured hardware
<Jucato> same
<fritz> same what?
<Jucato> same situation
<Jucato> it won't see you "real" sound card
* Arwen wonders if it's possible to do apt-get source xorg-driver-fglrx
<fritz> but i will be able to somehow setup windows yahoo messenger
<Jucato> Arwen: if it's in a repository and you have deb-src for that repository enabled. yes
<Schuenemann> dammit, I'm back to 800x600
<Jucato> fritz: if you setup vmware networking properly? yes
<fritz> cause i need to make calls on yahoo
<Arwen> Jucato, unless of course there's no source available for it
<Jucato> Arwen: everything in Ubuntu's repos do
<Jucato> main, restricted, universe, multiverse
<fritz> does that mean a lot of command in konsole? :-/
<Arwen> Jucato, ok
<Arwen> hmm, building amarok takes longer than I expected...
<Dusk_> what was the package name on kubuntu for playing mp3 files on amarok???
<Arwen> libxine1-ffmpeg
<Jucato> or libxine-extracodecs (pre-feisty)
<Dusk_> thanks Arwen
* Arwen should really write some kinda script to make managing the local repository easier...
<Dusk_> what i was looking for was that
<Schuenemann> omfg... I run kdesu kate xorg.conf and the password box does not appear
<Schuenemann> Jucato, give me any ideas, I can't get stuck with this 800x600 :p
<BluesKaj> Schuenemann, kdesu kate /etc/X11/xorg.conf
* Arwen is almost tempted to overclock his/her system just to make gcc run faster..
<Jucato> !xconfig | Schuenemann
<ubotu> Schuenemann: To reconfigure your X server, open a console and type  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg  - To configure only the driver and resolution, type  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh  - See also !FixRes
<Schuenemann> BluesKaj, nothing...
<ubuntu> join sex
<Schuenemann> thanks
<BluesKaj> in the runbox not the terminal, Schuenemann ..alt+f2
<ubuntu> #join sex
<Arwen> uh... FAIL
<Arwen> learn IRC, that's /join #sex
<ninHer> hi all
<media> greetings from the dark side
<BluesKaj> we don't no darkside in here ...we need light and enlightenment :)
<TeraDyne> media: You mean you're running a Mac?
<BluesKaj> vista , i bet
<media> lol....no making another attempt at getting linuxMCE running on my tv
<Schuenemann> Jucato, I think that messed everything up... I see "generic" for everything (keyboard, mouse, video card)
<Jucato> :(
<TeraDyne> media: O_O; Good luck with that...
* TeraDyne uses mpg123 to listen to the previous Marcel episode of Computer America
<media> luck has everything to do with it....have made probably 50 attempts to get some form of mythtv to work....noghting but frustration
* Arwen uses mencoer to convert TeraDyne's pirated audio into static
<Arwen> mencoder*
<kristjan_> is anyone aware of nvidia latest drivers repository for feisty fawn?
<TeraDyne> Arwen: it's not pirated. They have a podcast
<media> aware how kristjan?
<Arwen> kristjan_, ...not that I know of, go get it yourself from nvidia.com
<Arwen> or stick with the tested versions
<TeraDyne> with the eps. I hate laptop keyboards. Too small...
<media> hey yurimxpxman....how goes it
<yurimxpxman> media: alright
<TeraDyne> Speaking of mp3 files, is there an app that lets you change ID3 tags from the terminal?
<media> I do tech support for Verizon...hope your not one of the customers who have asked for a supervisor in the past....lol
<TeraDyne> media: So you're one of the people standing behind the Verizon guy in the commercials?
<Dusk_> !amarok
<ubotu> Amarok is an audio player for Linux with an intuitive interface. The latest version is 1.4.3 for Dapper and 1.4.5 for Edgy and packages are  available for Kubuntu at www.kubuntu.org See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Amarok
<media> tur: I guess, but I am one of the more frustrated staffers by the overall process of getting cust support
<Dusk_> !alsa
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<ilja> hello people! i have stupid question:where i must put .PO files? :)
<media> oooo....starting to get excited....linuxmce v1.1 seems to be working...I may be able to get away from microhell
<ksivaji> my system hangs when i try to open .swf file why ?
<BluesKaj> media, MS uses copy protection thru-out it's media center system ... makes it very clunky to use ...even refused to show some jpegs from my pictures on a friend's system
<TFrog> anyone have any experience calibrating a Saitek joystick in kubuntu?
<dhome> eagles: where can i download mp3 player?
<Arwen> dhome, us.archive.ubuntu.com ...
<Arwen> !restrictedformats | dhome
<ubotu> dhome: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<BluesKaj> so he is investigating Linux Media Center Edition...but I wish him luck ...it's a daunting task for a windows user
<dhome> thanks
<eagles0513875> !md5sums
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about md5sums - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<fritz> i went on vmware to registrate
<fritz> and got to a page where they tell me i have to pay 400$
<fritz> :-?
<Arwen> you picked the wrong page? lol
<Schuenemann> !md5sum
<ubotu> To verify the integrity of a download, use the md5sum - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM for more
<klap> hi
<fritz> what;s the wright one?
<Arwen> the vmware server page, not enterprise, not workstation
<klap> I have A dude
<klap> ARe a spanish channel of ubuntu ?
<BluesKaj> !es | klap
<ubotu> klap: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<fritz> can you give the link
<fritz> >?
<klap> oo ty
<Schuenemann> can anybody give me a hand setting up a nvidia legacy driver?
<klap> yes
* Arwen cuts a hand off a slave and tosses it to Schuenemann 
<klap> i try to help u
<Schuenemann> Arwen, =/
<Schuenemann> klap, not in spanish, eh?
<klap> JAJA no i know
<klap> i try to help u in enlgish
<Schuenemann> !nvidia | klap
<ubotu> klap: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Schuenemann> I mean this one: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<klap> ok .. wen i install kbuntu.. the driver for ati WOrks very good y play eVE and WOw
<Schuenemann> I do everything written there, but I get a black screen when I restart X
<klap> yes?
<klap> Black screen ?
<Schuenemann> nvidia, not ati
<Schuenemann> ues
<Schuenemann> yes*
<klap> mm let me see
<Arwen> GAH, WHY THE HELL DOES GNOME THINK / IS MY TRASH DIR?
<Schuenemann> why the hell X thinks I like this black screen?
<dhome> help please... eagles still there?
<klap> mm i am reading
<klap> wait
<klap> what is ure model of ATI ?
<dhome> my amarok is now playing but i cant hear any sound... :(
<klap> NVIdia
<klap> sorry
<Schuenemann> geforce 256
<Schuenemann> (legacy)
<klap> model
<dhome> anyone please help...
<klap> help with ?
<Schuenemann> geforce 256 32 MB (it's that legacy driver I already installed)
<dhome> my sound device.. i cant hear anything
<dhome> but amarok is playing...
<Dusk_> dhome: did you play with kmix?
<dhome> yes
<Dusk_> you just installed the mp3 playing codecs?
<dhome> yes
<Dusk_> or made an update??
<dhome> yes
<Dusk_> ok reboot and it will make sound
<dhome> i already reboot twice...
<klap> MMm ure X Works allways Good.. only put black wen ure upgrade the driveR?
<Dusk_> dhome: with which kernel??
<dhome> i forgot.. the one in the 1st row..
<dhome> ill try to reboot again...
<Dusk_> hmmm did you look at the amarok's preferences?? you can choose from engine 'alsa' as sound driver
<dhome> no sound still.. :(
<Schuenemann> klap, sorry
<Schuenemann> when I make that change to xorg.conf
<dhome> help please...
<dhome> :(
<klap> mmmm
<klap> the monitor no have Sync?  ..
<Dusk_> dhome: do you have sound on kaffeine or else?
<klap> Wen u work a mm hi REsolution.. some monitors lost signal or sync
<dhome> ill check kaffeine
<klap> u use 800 X 600 for standart resolution
<Schuenemann> that black screen has a cursor blinking
<klap> but i duno whats is the problem Exaclty
<dhome> kaffeine has no sound but it plays
<klap> yes.. maybe are u working at 1024 or hi res.. and wen u upgrde driver
<Dusk_> dhome: then i think your problem is with sound drivers
<dhome> maybe... but what should i do to fix it?
<Dusk_> reinstall alsa if you want
<Dusk_> alsa drivers
<dhome> waaaaaaaa
<dhome> ill try to install all alsa..
<Dusk_> ok
<Dusk_> dhome: did you configure amarok??
<Dusk_> amarok>configure amarok>engine>
<dhome> then?
<dhome> output plugin = autodetect
<dhome> speaker arrangement = stereo 2.0
<dhome> sound engine=xine engine
<dhome> sound system=xine engine
<shookie> how do i make my firewall, located in /etc/firehol/firehol.sh, boot automatically. (Wasn't an package install)
<karthikp_> Add it to your autostart
<karthikp_> Which, I think is located in ~/.kde/Autostart/
<karthikp_> You just need to link it up symbolically (ln -s)
<karthikp_> Place the link there and you're done!
<shookie> has to start at init level
<shookie> but im unsore
<shookie> sure
<shookie> can i link it to /etc/rc2.d
<dhome> no sound.............................
<karthikp_> Placing a link to it in the autostart will start it when you log in, I think.
<shookie> it needs to be in rc1.d rc2.d rc3.d rc4.d and rc5.d
<shookie> i need it to start at boot
<karthikp_> Hmm, above my level, I'm afraid! :)
<dhome> HELP PLEASE.. no sound
<karthikp_> @dhome: Did you try alsamixer?
<shookie> ok... thanks for the assist.
<karthikp_> Fire up a terminal and type in alsamixer
<karthikp_> This will bring up a bunch of sliders that allow you to adjust volume.
<karthikp_> Sometimes (happened to me in my first install) something's muted and you don't get sound.
<dhome> karthikp: they are all in max volume
<karthikp_> How about System Settings > Sound System?
<dhome> enable the sound system is checked
<karthikp_> Set the audio device to autodetect
<dhome> its already on autodetect
<karthikp_> Test sound doesn't do much, eh?
<shookie> what is in side the files located in rc2-5.d
<othernick> hi
<shookie> is it a simple script?
<mneisen> Hi, I have a "little" :-) problem with a kernel upgrade (nothing self-compiled!). The kernel upgrade was interrupted by a network problem. After reconnection, I get the error message "unable to create `./boot/vmlinuz-2.6.20-16-generic': No space left on device" when I type "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade. I habe two partitions: /boot (100M free) and / (150G free). Hay anybody any idea?! Thanks in advance!
<dhome> no sound still
<dhome> :(
<Dusk_> i can't get 3d acceleration support
<shookie> can i put something like S19firehol in rc2.d and the contents be #!/bin/sh ... /path/to/script
<julien> Hello
<julien> Good afternoon
<othernick> i'm using amarok on kubuntu dapper, and I cant find libxine-extracodecs on my repositories, any clue?
<bumzo> what are thw new features
<othernick> I just want to install it but it seems its not there
<julien> othermick: did you delete the '#' in your sources.list ?
<julien> in front of the 'universe' lines
<othernick> yes
<julien> oops
<julien> apt-get update ?
<othernick> i idnt delete it... i just enabled it
<othernick> apt get cant find it also
<julien> yes, I don't know how to tell it in english ;)
<karthikp_> @ julien: Perhaps someone can translate here
<julien> dpkg -l '*libxine*' ?
<othernick> i'm using pt.archive.
<othernick> julien, i dont seem to have it downloaded, but i will try that
<karthikp_> @othernick: Just see if there's a line like this in your /etc/apt/sources.list:
<karthikp_> deb <some address> feisty universe
<julien> don't forget to go into dselect and update your packages list
<karthikp_> Or replace feisty by your version.
<othernick> no, I'm using dapper
<karthikp_> Okay, dapper, then.
<karthikp_> deb <> dapper universe
<othernick> http://pt.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/
<karthikp_> Or perhaps, deb <> dapper main restricted universe multiverse
<zoohouse> Hello everyone
<mneisen> Hi, I have a "little" :-) problem with a kernel upgrade (nothing self-compiled!). The kernel upgrade was interrupted by a network problem. After reconnection, I get the error message "unable to create `./boot/vmlinuz-2.6.20-16-generic': No space left on device" when I type "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade. I habe two partitions: /boot (100M free) and / (150G free). Hay anybody any idea?! Thanks in advance!
<othernick> my list is updated
<julien> Please, please, please, can you tell me why everytime, since I've Feisty installed, always crash with the "signal 11" message ?
<julien> all my applications close
<zoohouse> I have to print out street maps for a few zipcode in FL. I have a question. Is there any project out there for Linux that it is for street maps? Microsoft has a product called Street Planner, is there a open source map project out there? Thanks
<julien> before, it was my computer that always froze
<karthikp_> Okay, now just do sudo apt-get update
<karthikp_> And then sudo apt-get upgrade
<julien> Does mappy works for FL ?
<julien> mappy.com ?
<Minataku> zoohouse: Just use Google Maps
<karthikp_> Note that all this could have been done graphically, but command-line nostalgia takes us back to the CLI everytime...
<karthikp_> :)
<Minataku> karthikp_: Nah, it's the fact that the CLI is a better, more efficient way of doing things
<julien> Please, nobody can tell me why all my applications crash after 5 minutes with the "Signal 11" error message ?
<zoohouse> Minataku: I suppose I can use google maps but I was hoping there might be something like Street Planner where I can incert landmarks and what not all in the same app
<karthikp_> Depends. If you can do the same thing without scaring newbies, it makes the graphical way a nice way, too.
<Minataku> julien: Why, no. What it means... Ack.
<Minataku> julien: If everything is getting SIGSEGV it means something is wrong
<Minataku> julien: Test your RAM
<Minataku> It may be bad
<julien> Yes, it's the SIGSEGV
<julien> My ram ?
<karthikp_> memtest option
<julien> I have a 1024 sdram + a 256
<julien> It works with wind*wz
<Minataku> Windows probably ignores them
<othernick> can you check for me that libxine-extracodecs is on pt.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu ?
<julien> haaaa okaaay
<Minataku> In an ironic twist, Windows' poor coding helps it work sometimes with bad RAM
<Minataku> If the RAM tests okay, reinstall
<Minataku> Linux, that is
<Minataku> Something may have gone wrong
<othernick> or give me a substitute line for daper repositories pleas
<karthikp_> Use the us repos.
<karthikp_> Just replace pt by us
<julien> I see "libxine-extracodecs     1.1.4-2ubuntu3" with dpkg -l but I don't know in which archive it is
<othernick> what will I have to change and where?
<karthikp_> sudo vim /etc/apt/sources.list
<julien> So, I try to remove the 256 Mo ram, just leave the 1024 and try my computer ?
<karthikp_> Press 'i' to go into insert mode.
<Minataku> karthikp_: nano
<Minataku> Don't use vim
<othernick> cant I change it on adept?
<karthikp_> Aww, c'mon!
<karthikp_> Yup.
<Minataku> That's the kind of thing that scares people away
<karthikp_> Fire up adept.
<othernick> i have it open
<karthikp_> Go to Manage repositories or something like that.
<othernick> already there
<julien> Ok I disconnect just to remove my 256 memory and come back
<Minataku> Heck, I'm an experienced Linux user, running Gentoo no less, and I can't stand vim
<Minataku> Or vi, or any clone of said
<othernick> cant see anything to change repositories country
<karthikp_> Okay. go to the third parties tab, I suppose and click add.
<othernick> cant I use something like an application, I remmember I had something like some kid of apt-setup on console
<karthikp_> What d'you know! the example gives it right.
<karthikp_> Just replace the 'main' with 'universe multiverse'
<karthikp_> And you should be done.
<karthikp_> Wait a sec.
<karthikp_> On the Kubuntu software tab, there's a pull down menu for choosing the country.
<othernick> ok
<karthikp_> Choose other.
<karthikp_> Pick the US one.
<karthikp_> Should be done.
<othernick> i cant see that
<othernick> using dapper here
<karthikp_> Ah.
<karthikp_> sudo vim (or nano) /etc/apt/sources.list
<julien> re
<karthikp_> Add another line for universe multiverse.
<julien> Well, I just leave on memory of 1 Go
<karthikp_> Like Minataku said, CLI *is* more powerful... :)
<julien> Let's see if it crashes again
<karthikp_> Though I still like vim
<mneisen> Hi, I have a "little" :-) problem with a kernel upgrade (nothing self-compiled!). The kernel upgrade was interrupted by a network problem. After reconnection, I get the error message "unable to create `./boot/vmlinuz-2.6.20-16-generic': No space left on device" when I type "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade. I habe two partitions: /boot (100M free) and / (150G free). Hay anybody any idea?! Thanks in advance!
<karthikp_> Someone should help mneisen...
<othernick> the new line is after all that is there?
<karthikp_> Doesn't matter. Add it at the end. No biggie.
<Dusk_> i need to open 3d support..please can anyone help me?
<Dusk_> i installed the drivers but i can't get 3d acc support
<karthikp_> They always come in pairs. One for the deb and the other for the source code (?)...
<Minataku> Heh
<Acolyte> hi all
<mneisen> karthikp_: Thanks for noticing me ... :-)
<karthikp_> Okay, peace out, people!
<tucci> I downloaded a program that's not in any repository, but I can't figure out how to open it. I've got the bin file but nothing happens when i click on it
<Dusk_> i installed the drivers but i can't get 3d acc support
<Dusk_> i need to open 3d support..please can anyone help me?
<martik> KUBUNTU ROCKS
<coreymon77> martik: indeed it does
<bsiva> hi any one form sinagpoe
<martik> :d
<martik> :D
<martik> I should write a song about Kubuntu
<martik> Like a rock n roll
<martik> based on 12 bar blues
<Dusk_> martik: if you help me i will play drums in your song
<Dusk_> martik: but i can't get 3d acc support :(
<martik> :(
<MaTiAz> martik: Make the song opensource :)
<martik> haha
<martik> :)
<martik> *picks up electric fiddle*
<martik> *r'n'r riff*
<martik> X.X
<martik> ~.~
<martik> #.#
<martik> @.@
<cs5> can someone help me please I am installing ATI drivers for an All-in-wonder but I dont know how to logon as superuser
<mneisen> Hi, I have a "little" :-) problem with a kernel upgrade (nothing self-compiled!). The kernel upgrade was interrupted by a network problem. After reconnection, I get the error message "unable to create `./boot/vmlinuz-2.6.20-16-generic': No space left on device" when I type "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade". I have two partitions: /boot (100M free) and / (150G free). Has anybody any idea?! Thanks in advance!
<TeraDyne> !sudo | cs5
<ubotu> cs5: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<cs5> so instead of sh use sudo?
<cs5> ty for the link
<TeraDyne> cs5: no problem
<allspiritseve> Is there any way to restore a broken kubuntu install without losing all programs installed?
<mat1980> allspiritseve: I guess it dipends on how much it's broken. What happend?
<Dusk_> isn't there anyone who is with radeon card and have direct rendering:on???
<Dusk_> when i write fglrxinfo i get a
<Dusk_> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<Dusk_> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<Dusk_> Error: couldn't find RGB GLX visual!
<Dusk_> message
<TeraDyne> !pastebin | Dusk_
<allspiritseve> I'm not quite sure, something with fsck, but I can't start up anymore. I can get past Grub, but I get errors soon after
<ubotu> Dusk_: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<Dusk_> sorry :(
<mat1980> Dusk_: if I remember right, you should disable glx with driver fglrx
<TeraDyne> mat1980: I was just about to mention that. LOL
<andy__> hi when the new version of kubuntu is released i,e ribe 1 eill fiesty automatically upgrade?
<julius> Does the KDE msn client use webcam?
<andy__> *tribe
<Dusk_> but how??
<mat1980> TeraDyne: :)
<Dusk_> i really tried hard to open 3d acc support
<andy__> hi Dusk_di what i told you sort your monitor out?
<TeraDyne> julius: which client?
<mat1980> Dusk_: have you tried to look at ubotu?
<mat1980> !ati ! Dusk_
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ati ! dusk_ - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<TeraDyne> XD
<mat1980> !ati | Dusk_
<ubotu> Dusk_: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Dusk_> heh :)
<Dusk_> mat1980: no way..
<Dusk_> mat1980: none happened
<andy__> !life
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about life - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<allspiritseve> mat1980: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27138/ these are the errors I get
<andy__> !42
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 42 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<andy__> !being analy gang raped
<Minataku> !botabuse
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<TeraDyne> !botabuse | andy__
<ubotu> andy__: please see above
<mat1980> allspiritseve: on doing what? sorry, I don't remember a conversation with you..
<julius> TeraDyne:  i think it was called kopete or something, the stock standard msn client  for kde
<Dusk_> how can i disable glx drivers with fglrx drivers?
<runlevelten> Did someone ask how to keep package selection across installs?
<allspiritseve> if you look back a couple lines ago, it was about 5 minutes
<TeraDyne> julius: there is a video device settings section in the settings, but I'm not sure if the MSN plugin uses it. Let me check.
<mat1980> Dusk_: edit /etc/X11/xorg.con and comment the line with "glx".
<runlevelten> heh, it was before the phone rang :)
<Dusk_> mat1980: if i paste my xorg.conf can you help me?
<julius> TeraDyne: Ty
<runlevelten> save your packages if you have third party ones, obviously, and do:
<mat1980> Dusk_: I'll try.
<runlevelten> dpkg --get-selections > installedlist.text
<runlevelten> save the file, then on the new system, do dpkg --set-selections < installedlist.text
<runlevelten> hi btw, first visit to this channel ever :)
<mat1980> allspiritseve: ok, now I've found your previous post. Uhm... no idea. Sorry.
<TeraDyne> julius: Yes, Kopete dies support webcams for MSN
<TeraDyne> does* Whoos.
<TeraDyne> I hate laptop keyboards
<allspiritseve> mat1980: well, I'm just wondering if it's possible to repair my installation, maybe transfer files onto the hard drive or something?
<Dusk_> mat1980: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27139/
<runlevelten> allspiritseve: do the above, and back up your home directory. All being well, it should work just fine.
<allspiritseve> the backing up of my apps? How do I do that if I can't get to a command line?
<julius> TeraDyne: ty
<runlevelten> well, assuming it's not a running machine you can shell into, you could try booting the machine into knoppix or something then chroot into the installation
<allspiritseve> runlevelten: I have a 6.10 live cd I can boot on, how would I chroot into the installation?
<allspiritseve> runlevelten: i can mount it just fine, and access the files.
<klap> How is the spanish channel ?
<mat1980> Dusk_: uhm... you already have no glx entry...
<klap> #esubuntu
<Tm_T> !es | klap
<ubotu> klap: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<klap> no no are esubuntu :S
<Dusk_> mat1980: do i miss a lib you think??
<mat1980> Dusk_: no, I don't think so.
<mat1980> Dusk_: have you restarted x-server?
<Dusk_> mat1980: several times
<mat1980> Dusk_: don't know.... what is the output of command       lsmod | grep glx
<cs5> Hi, me again, I successfully installed my drivers, ty for the sudo help.I have minor corruption in my cursor on monitor 2, is this due to monitor issues or possibly ati proprietary drivers? any h
<allspiritseve> obutu: como usas las letras con acentos con su 'keyboard'?
<cs5> also maxed windows on monitor 1 are partial, they dont extend to even 1/2 way across mon 1
<Dusk_> mat1980: no output :/
<mat1980> Dusk_: ok, it's right. Or I guess it should be. Uhm... no idea.
<Dusk_> mat1980: ok..thanks for your helps
<cs5> nm, going to restart with lower display settings and see what happens ill be back
<Dusk_> mat1980: i will restart again..maybe this time..
<julius> How do i edit the startup applications in kde?
<Timsen> hi, I am looking for a service which monitors a specific directory (for example /etc) for changes and if a file will be modified I want to be notified, by e-mail sommedbody any suggestion I should have a look on?
<kharloss> hi there. i bought a mainboard and a case . i read how to insert wires for system panel ( restart button, power button, hdd led, etc ) my question is : how do I know polarity of those wires  ?
<coreymon77> Timsen: im not really sure, but jsut curious, what is this for?
<mat1980> Dusk_: probably I was wrong... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=310181
<julius> colour is +
<julius> white is neg
<julius> doesnt matter for switches
<julius> and for speaker red is + black is neg :P
<tucci> I need to install libmozjs, but Adept says it can't download the package or the commit would break packages. Anyone have any idea?
<pupeno_> Hello.
<cs5> well still corruption, can anyone help with ati and display drivers
* genii sips a large black coffee
<Timsen> coreymon77: we administrate a single server with 3 guys, I just want to be informed if the others change service critical settings
<BluesKaj> cs5 , which ati card?
<pupeno_> I am having trouble geting an IP from a DHCP server... most of the times it doesn't work, some times it works. I've tried disabling avahi, but eth0:avahi is still created. Does anybody know about this?
<Timsen> pupeno_: over cable or wlan network?
<llutz> Timsen: dnotify
<cs5> ati all-in-wonder 9600
<BluesKaj> tvcard
<cs5> i got this error in the instal log...yes tv card
<pupeno_> Timsen: what do you mean by over cable?
<cs5> [Message]  Kernel Module : Trying to install a precompiled kernel module.
<cs5> [Message]  Kernel Module : Precompiled kernel module version mismatched.
<cs5> [Error]  Kernel Module : No kernel module build environment - please consult readme.
<Timsen> llutz: thanks, that sounds I am looking for
<cs5> reinstal?
<BluesKaj> !pastebin | cs5
<ubotu> cs5: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<pupeno_> Timsen: I've tried with two different wlan devices and on a lan.
<cs5> ok, ty
* genii sips a large black coffee
<tucci> I need to install libmozjs, but Adept says it can't download the package or the commit would break packages. Anyone have any idea?
<BluesKaj> ok cs5 , first of all in the terminal type : sudo aptitude install build-essential
<Timsen> pupeno_: did you check the entires of /etc/network/interfaces and that they match your needs?
<Dusk_> BluesKaj: do you have ati radeon cartd?
<pupeno_> Timsen: yes.
<cs5> is installing 40+ packages
<BluesKaj> yeah Dusk_  an onboard ati xpress200G.. but i also have a tvwonder pro tvcard as well
<Timsen> pupeno_: are there other network components in the lan which serves a IP by the dhcp server?
<Dusk_> BluesKaj: i couldn't get 3d support..if you had radeon9600 i would like your help
<pupeno_> Timsen: with the two wlan devices, the network was only the wlan device and my computer (not even a switch or hub... just a cross-cable), and now I don't know what else is on the network... it is a huge corporate network.
<cs5> cs5 will be right bback he had to take his son to school
<tucci> In Adept Manager, j2re1.4-mozilla-plugin is listed as broken. Would it be good for me to remove it and reinstall?
<BluesKaj> Dusk the ati radeon 9600 uses the same linux drivers as my card does ... check this site for a tutorial that works  : http://www.howforge.com/how-to-setup-fglrx-for-ubuntu-feisty
<BluesKaj> BBL ... gotta cut the grass :(
<enry> hi
<kharloss> hi there. i bought a mainboard and a case . i read how to insert wires for system panel ( restart button, power button, hdd led, etc ) my question is : how do I know polarity of those wires  ?
<Dusk_> thanks BluesKaj
<cs5> blueskaj, is at prompt again after setting up
<cs5> alot of predeselected packages were installed, ty. Should i restart xserver? or the whole system?
<ksivaji> hi
<genii> kharloss: Almost always the wire which is not black is the + wire
<BluesKaj> cs5 , the prob is not with your tv tuner card cuz it doesn't do the video , it merely tunes in a signal decodes it to digital and dumps it off to the graphics card for further processing
<Timsen> pupeno_: occours any error if you restart the network manually by sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart?
<BluesKaj> cs5, so what is your graphics card ?
<cs5> yeah ati said i probably wouldnt have use of the Media center aspects of the card I just want the dual monitor to work proper ATI all-in-wonder 9600
<cs5> got the linux drivers from them but corrupted graphics
<cs5> i have corrupted cursor on monitor 2 and maxed windows on monitor 1 are partial windows
<BluesKaj> cs5, so this card is a tuner/graphics  then ?
<cs5> yes tv in and out, dual monitor cable, etc.
<BluesKaj> I'm trying to figure out what drivers need to be fixed
<cs5> ok
<cs5> ty
<Dusk_> is there a program on kubuntu to limit the downloading or uploading speed?
<cs5> should i pastebin the results of the previous commands you asked me to run?
<genii> Well time to return to work
<cs5> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27141/
<Timsen> Dusk_: wondershaper is eventually interessting for you
<Dusk_> Timsen: what's it??
<Timsen> and to have a look on the currently used bandwith on the system jnettop is a very nice tool
<Dusk_> Timsen: thanks
<BluesKaj> cs5, do a , :  lspci | grep video
<cs5> lol, sry you lost me
<cs5> im googleing...lol
<bthoem> Any client in/ for Ubuntu supporting direct connection to WinXP remote desktop?
<ina> Hello everybody! I have a question abaout a programm called Wxmusik
<ina> I made a .deb which is installed no warnings
<ina> but I can't see anything in a nebu
<ina> menu
<Timsen> eventually you can start it from the console by wxmusik ?
<BluesKaj> cs5, in the terminal type,  lspci | grep video
<lyam> what is the default runlevel path?
<BluesKaj> or copy & paste , cs5
<cs5> i have and i get nothing, just next prompt
<lyam> what is the default runlevel directory?
<BluesKaj> cs5 you don't get any output all ?
<cs5> none
<cs5> lspci | grep video
<cs5> cs5@COT-CS5:~$ lspci | grep video
<cs5> cs5@COT-CS5:~$
<BluesKaj> ok  ' lspci '  without the quotes
<cs5> that gave me lots
<BluesKaj> ok copy and paste in pastebin pls
<cs5> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27143/
<BluesKaj> ok cs5 , you need to check system settings/monitor&display/hardware ...what's listed beside the graphics card driver and also Monitors/s
<cs5> ati radeon (fglrx)
<zombielion> im having a problem im new to kubuntu but i have found things i want to download in the adept manager but everything says break install what can i do
<cs5> and plug n play on both monitors
<cs5> there is a vesa driver I assume for the tv out under it unused beside monitor
<wes> people i'm trying to install limewire-basic but I when install it show up "Error: Dependency is not satisfiable: libc6" What should I do?
<zombielion> i would use frostwire
<cs5> zombielion is that the eqivalent of limewire?
<zombielion> i know it is the same thing just about but you get the pro version of limewire in frostwire for free
<wes> them how can i install it? *frostwire*
<cs5> kewl
<wes> for apt same?
<zombielion> you know the pro version they have for 20 or whatever you get that free with frostwire and you can download torrents in it now
<zombielion> just go to frostwire.com and it will give you info on how to install
<wes> ah thanks..
<zombielion> you need java i think all you do is download a deb file and install it but for a long time i couldnt get it to work till i figured out i didnt have java so you will need that
<wes> same I updating my libs continues giving this error =/
<wes> i was seeing on the frost's... site will be that someone pays contributions to them?
<Lunar_Lamp> Is there a good application for drawing flow charts etc?
<zombielion> ya "someone" not me
<joe4288> hi im have a few little anoying problems
<zombielion> just click no thanx
<wes> xD neither do I
<joe4288> first is every time i open azurues it just closes agian
<joe4288> it wond stay open
<wes> yeah i do it
<cs5> BluesKaj is it looking bleak for me?
<BluesKaj> cs5, lets check your fglrx driver
<zombielion> isnt that for torrent
<joe4288> yes
<cs5> ok
<Lunar_Lamp> joe4288, do you get an error message? What id you open if from the command line by typing "azureus"?
<wes> azureus is a great torrent program
<joe4288> nah the k menu
<zombielion> i use utorrent it is small and prowerful but i dont like that i have to use wine to use it
<joe4288> but ill try the command
<joe4288> and i get no error
<BluesKaj> cs5,type fgl_glxgears
<Lunar_Lamp> joe4288, try opening it from the command line so we can see if you get an error message there :-)
<joe4288> it starts up then just dissapears
<Hrontore> Is last.fm a supported program?
<Lunar_Lamp> There will be info printed to the terminal you open it in - whichy you will probably see errors in - try pasting them onto the www.pastebin.ca site.
<joe4288> ok i got an error i think
<wes> i've ever used it on the windows =o (azureus)
<joe4288> ill paste bin it
<cs5> should i just edit the pevious pastebin or start a new one?
<joe4288> ok heres what came up http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27146/
<cs5> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27147/
<Lunar_Lamp> joe4288, well, that's not good.  How did you instlal it?
<joe4288> i installed azureus with the kubuntu installer
<joe4288> same with java
<joe4288> im thinking its a java issue
<Lunar_Lamp> Hmm
<wes> wow frostwire alread is installed but it didnt open =O
<wes> y*
<joe4288> because when im using ebay in firefox (havnt tried knoqurure)
<zombielion> no java
<zombielion> you need java
<joe4288> it will log me off after a little
<Lunar_Lamp> I'm afraid I don't know, but I've never used azureus for more than a few mins (as I find it slow, and prefer the command line speed of rtorrent)
<joe4288> i have java
<zombielion> i had that problem for like 2 months till i was like duh
<wes> ya i kno, but i already installed it yesterday :S ya i'll try again..
<Lunar_Lamp> joe4288, you might have the wrong java :-/
<joe4288> i have java 6
<wes> yeah can be =/
<BluesKaj> cs5 , ok i think if you do the same tutorial as i did , you will get 3D and Direct rendering on your displays , but first I would do a search for the linux drivers for your monitors in order to make things work as well as possible
<joe4288> well in debian i had to make my java
<joe4288> are there still the packages here for me to do it agian
<joe4288> then for sure ill have the correct java
<cs5> ok, ty BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> well, not me but you do the search cs5 :)
<cs5> the ones i got from ati are latest. Should I check out standard drivers instead?
<cs5> lol
<wes> on java's site the JDK 6u1 is the correct right?
<cs5> nevermind
<joe4288> well i didnt get my java from the website
<cs5> cant read today, i will look for monitor drivers first then do tutorial, ty
<joe4288> i got it from the adepted installer
<zombielion> ummm i have no idea where i got the link at i just know tha tis what i needed and i got let me look real fast
<Dusk_> i use kernel ati drivers but my direct rendering is no! how can i open it??
<cs5> thanks for your time today BluesKaj, judo's from cs5 ;)
<cs5> kudo's*
<cs5> lmao
<lordi_> hy all, got a strange problem: when i tell the system to restart the screen turns black, nothing happens. If i first log out and then restart, evrything is fine. All I installed is apache2, no graphic drivers or something
<joe4288> yea im just going to uninstall java and use java-package to install it by hand
<Dusk_> lordi_: what about when you are root on konsole and make "reboot" ??
<wes> i found for synaptic some packages
<joe4288> i think this might fix my problem
<ronzo> anyone know of a good audio converter that can convert from m4a to mp3, and other formats? =)
<BluesKaj> cs5, this tutorial will help you get your video up and running once you install the monitor drivers  http://www.howforge.com/how-to-setup-fglrx-for-ubuntu-feisty
<zombielion> i think it is java se
<lordi_> Dusk_: on console its always no problem
<lordi_> Dusk_: only in Gui
<Dusk_> lordi_: i have the same prob also
<lordi_> Dusk_: maybe its my gf 8800?
<Dusk_> lordi_: you have direct rendering on?
<lordi_> Dusk_: my old sys has not such problems
<lordi_> Dusk_: how can i see that?
<lordi_> Dusk_: btw, i got the same problem in debain
<Dusk_> lordi_: glxinfo | glep -i "rendering"
<zombielion> are there any programs for editing for movies
<ronzo> zombielion, kino
<ronzo> =)
<jussi01> ok, im having a problem with sound on flash... ie. it doesnt work anymore.... anyone tell me how to fix it?
<jussi01> !info kino | zombielion
<ubotu> zombielion: kino: Non-linear editor for Digital Video data. In component main, is extra. Version 0.92-1ubuntu3 (feisty), package size 1126 kB, installed size 3912 kB
<lordi_> Dusk_: bash: glep: command not found
<jussi01> lordi_: i think he meant grep
<lordi_> ah
<jonathan_> alguien habla espool
<zombielion> thanx will the clean up the video and audio or is this just pretty simple
<jonathan_> espaol
<jussi01> !es | jonathan_
<ubotu> jonathan_: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<lordi_> Dusk_: its deactivated
<cs5> ty again
<Dusk_> lordi_: you must activate it by installing drivers
<lordi_> Dusk_: the problem is, there are no driver on the nvidia page for gf 8
<zombielion> i would like to know why just about everything i want to download off the adept manager says break install
<lordi_> Dusk_: for my gf 7 there was one
<Dusk_> there's no in here too??
<Dusk_> !nvidia | lordi_
<ubotu> lordi_: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<lordi_> yeah i know but no 8800 in the binaries
<Dusk_> hmmm i dunno then..i use radeon garph card
<Bllz> how do i uninstall a package from the command line?
<ronzo> sudo apt-get remove <package>
<lordi_> Dusk_: ok thx anyway
<Dusk_> Bllz: sudo apt-get remove package.name
<Bllz> ronzo, when you say package is it the application name or the file name of the .deb package?
<SunStealth> Hey, has anybody tryed to install acetoneiso2 deb package? I have installed it, finally, but it wont start, just loads then closes down again.
<ronzo> Bllz, name of the package. ie, to uninstall amarok, it wouldn't be apt-get remove amarok-mumbojumbo.deb, it would be apt-get remove amarok
<Bllz> ronzo, got it. thanks!
<ronzo> np. =)
<SunStealth> and acetoneiso2 does not seems to support console mode :(
<ronzo> anyone know of a good audio converter?
<coreymon77> ronzo: apt-cache search is your best friend
<Dusk_> ronzo: i know =)
<BluesKaj> ronzo, soundKonverter
<ronzo> <3 u all
<AutoMatriX> hi folks :)
<jussi01> so no one has an idea about my flash sound?
<jussi01> !hi | AutoMatriX
<ubotu> AutoMatriX: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<allspiritseve> Is there any way to install kubuntu through the internet using the boot options on a live cd? (I can't boot into the live cd, issues w/ my laptop)
<ronzo> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<jussi01> !netinstall
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<AutoMatriX> jussi01: nice
<BluesKaj> jussi01, do you have sound on other sites
<jhutchins> allspiritseve: There's an alternative cd that will let you handle hardware issues.
<zombielion> does anyone use mplayer
<jhutchins> zombielion: Yeah, lots.
<jussi01> someone give me a flash site with sound to test from...
<jussi01> please...
<BluesKaj> youtube
<jussi01> BluesKaj: nm... i figured it...
<jussi01> sorry to have bothered...
<zombielion> jhutchins: I cant get a damn thing installed for it not a plugin not mplayer not nothing it is all telling me break install
<jhutchins> zombielion: 1) Watch the language, childeren present, 2) pasetbin the whole error message.
<Dusk_> i have usb adsl modem and always i need to write "pon ueagle-atm" when i open kubuntu...is there a way to make this command automatic?? i want it to connect automaticly
<ronzo> that converter helped...<3 thx all!
<wes> huhu i've already been got install java (: but was for sudo apt-get install sun-java5-jdk
<Dusk_> i have usb adsl modem and always i need to write "pon ueagle-atm" when i open kubuntu...is there a way to make this command automatic?? i want it to connect automaticly
<Dusk_> no way for commands at startup??,
<wes> did you configure it with pppoeconf? kubuntu should configure it auto'
<sparr> clamav in default installations generate a crapload of 'clamav isnt running' and/or 'need to upgrade' warnings via cron output, should that be the case?
<BluesKaj> sparr,you don't need it unless you runwindows under wine
<BluesKaj> or a vb
<jrick> does anyone know how to make J
<jrick> sorry
<sparr> BluesKaj: or deliver email to windows clients
<jrick> does anyone know how to make krusader the default instead of konq?
<Tm_T> jrick: hum, and why would you like to do that?
<rustalot> can I get a text-completion plugin for kate?
<jrick> i don't like konq, and orthodox file managers rock
<BluesKaj> even receiving malware from windows clients won't affect linux
<zombielion> w32codecs libdvdcss where can i find these files
<jussi01> !seveas
<ubotu> Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages. More info (and mirrors) on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<jussi01> zombielion: i think they are in there
<Tm_T> jrick: well you can split Konqueror view, let me show you...
<frojnd> why would start screen saver even though I am watching movie in full screen mode ??
<jrick> Tm_T: yeah, i see the split view feature, but it doesn't have a command line like krusader.
<jrick> I would like it if it would automatically open krusader when I click System Menu -> Home or something like that.
<Tm_T> jrick: http://www.tm-travolta.net/shots/Konqueror-split1.png
<daquino> why doesn't my usb mouse get auto detected when i plug it in ?
<daquino> why do i have to reboot ?
<jrick> oooohhhhh oxygen :)
<Tm_T> jrick: yaya, anyway, that's Konqueror, split, with konsole
<jrick> Tm_T: but how do I get the console like in that screenie?
<CJari> hey, can some one help me to get the wireless network card working?
<Tm_T> jrick: hum, it's in window menu
<Tm_T> "show terminal emulator"
<jrick> I don't have a window menu
<t2_>  hi,  my mic is not working on kubuntu.. i have full-duplex turned on int kde control center and the mic is not muted in Kmix..  I am testing the mic with Krec audio recorder program and getting no output when i play a recorded sound.  can someone please point me to a simple method as i found 10's of troubleshooting commands on the net i have no idea how to decipher them
<Tm_T> jrick: interesting
<jrick> I don't see it anywhere
<jrick> Tm_T: are you on kubuntu?
<Tm_T> sure
<jrick> what kde?
<Tm_T> KDE 3.5.7
<jrick> me too
<Tm_T> but I have my modifications, don't know if that is the key
<lordi_> t2_: but in other os its ok?
<Tm_T> jrick: check shortcut key settings
<jrick> where is that?
<jrick> nvm
<Tm_T> haha
<zombielion> does anyone use the dolphin file  manager instead of konqueror
<Tm_T> not me
<t2_> t2_:  i don't currently have other OS,  but it used to work on windows before
<t2_> lordi_:  ^^
<jrick> Tm_T: that like opens a window, not a console like in the screenie.
<t2_> lordi_: so many things about it on the net i don't know how to narrow things down... it seems like a million diff things could be causing no mic
<serhat> hi
<lordi_> t2_: but krec shows input?
<jrick> Tm_T: orthodox file managers were designed to have close keyboard compatibility and have a shell. (think midnight commander)
<t2_> lordi: if is tap the mic hard with my hand it shows some input
<t2_> damn keep mistyping stuff
<jrick> konq is not an orthodox file manager, no matter how hard it tries to be.
<t2_> lordi_: if I tap the mic hard with my hand it shows some input
<lordi_> t2_: yeah got it but no idea, tried it with teamspeak?
<zombielion> how do i add the seveas pckages to my adept manager repositories
<crocodile-> when you have amarok in small player mode, is there some way to add a button to "open" files ???
<crocodile-> it seems crazy to me they don't have an open button by default
<t2_> lordi_: mic volume in kmix is on max.   is teamspeak a recorder ill go try now from synap
<Tm_T> jrick: I know
<lordi_> t2_: teamspeak is like voice over ip, to speak with someone. you can test in/output there
<jrick> Tm_T: was that screenie from your computer?
<Tm_T> jrick: yes
<rmullins_> can anyone here give some help for Kopete?
<jrick> Tm_T: side question: where did you get your oxygen icons?
<Tm_T> jrick: I made them
<jrick> ohh.
<Tm_T> jrick: well, made them usable in my system anyway
<t2_> lordi_: ok just saw it.  so i can use this to test locally
<Tm_T> jrick: anyway, kcontrol -> kde components might help in your problem
<jrick> Tm_T: yeah, i know that you didn't actually make the svg's and such.
<Tm_T> jrick: well, I made some of them too ;)
<jrick> Tm_T: i'm not seeing anything under File Manager.
<rmullins_> Can anyone help with a connection issue using Kopete?
<Tm_T> jrick: well then, I don't know (:
<zombielion_> i use kubuntu 7.04 and i was to know how i can get the seveaspackages to show up in adept manager how do i add it to my repositories
<jrick> Tm_T: ok then, I have to go anyways.
<aldin> how to install real player?
<Tm_T> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Tm_T> aldin: ^
<wiglaf> Good day all
<BluesKaj> zombielion_, go to the seveas site, http://seveas.imbrandon.com/
<wiglaf> I'm looking for help getting wifi running on an ubuntu laptop...any takers?
<dverweire> anyone have compiz-fusion working on kubuntu edgy?
<wiglaf> ooh, dver...I did last month, but I didn't record my fiddling
<wiglaf> what's your graphics chipset?
<zombielion_> can all ubuntu programs work in kubuntu
<dverweire> wiglaf: ouch. nvidia. xgl is working and beryl is working now.
<Tm_T> zombielion_: yes, same system
<dverweire> most of the howtos are for gnome
<aldin> Tm_T: i need realplayer10.deb
<wiglaf> well that's exciting, Dver
<BluesKaj> dverweire, i tried it but it's abit much for my scope ..it assumes a fairly advanced knowledge of debian/kubuntu file commands etc
<wiglaf> umm...I remember having to find some package that isn't listed in the gnome howtos
<BluesKaj> zombielion_, mostly yes
<dverweire> wiglaf: did you compile it yourself?
<_rebecca_> #lol
<wiglaf> oh, no it was simply a matter of adding a repo from some beryl-compiz list
<daquino> hm klaptop when i close the lid doesn't allow me the option to hibernate
<wiglaf> then grabbing the package, but I can't remember for the life of me what that was
<dverweire> oh, cool. i'll have to search for that. i know there is a repo for feisty.
<wiglaf> yeah, hit some beryl-compiz forums with a good search...the Kubuntu community isn't very thick with compiz-fusion help
<dverweire> bummer. thanks for your help, wiglaf.
<wiglaf> such as it is...ha
<BluesKaj> dverweire, look for the tuxfamily repos in google
<dverweire> thanks BluesKaj!
<BluesKaj> np, dverweire
<zombielion_> BlueKaj: do i just put this in deb http://seveas.imbrandon.com feisty-seveas all deb-src http://seveas.imbrandon.com feisty-seveas all  In sources.list just like that or is there some other way i need to do it
<BluesKaj> zombielion_,in the terminal run : wget http://seveas.imbrandon.com/1135D466.gpg -O- | sudo apt-key add -   .Then do' sudo aptitude update '
<BluesKaj> then zombielion_ \yes for you first question
<BluesKaj> and sudo aptitude update again
<logixoul> hi. how do I exchange the 2 audio channels?
<zombielion_> how do i log in as the root
<logixoul> !root
<ubotu> do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth.. there is no root password. Then you will see that it is sudo that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<zombielion_> i am the only user but i dont have admin permissions
* logixoul likes that factoid
<crocodile-> monster garage factoid
<zombielion_> can i add repositories through the console to sources.list
<crocodile-> yes edit the sources.list file
<zombielion_> cuz i am the only user and i cant add anything to sources.list if it opens in kate like a txt file
<crocodile-> sudo pico /etc/apt/sources.list
<jussi01> !sudo | zombielion_
<ubotu> zombielion_: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<BluesKaj> zombielion_, alt+f2 thentype kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<ianGG> greets
<crocodile> your welcome zombie **
<zombielion_> BluesKaj: it is empty i know that there is already links in there but what you told me to do gave me one with nothing. im very sorry but i am new to kubuntu well linux in general
<zombielion_> yes thankyou
<CJari> any one knows what "-network UNCLAIMED" means in lshw command's output?
<ActionParsnip> hi all
* ActionParsnip waves
<zombielion_> crocodile: now how do i save this
<crocodile> are you using pico or kate?
<zombielion_> pico
<crocodile> either ctrl-o or ctrl-x
<crocodile> o will save and stay in pico, x will save and exit
<zombielion_> thanx
<zombielion_> and then do i need to do anything for this to show up in adept manager
<crocodile> zombielion_ - kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<crocodile> that really should work for you, maybe you did a typo
<crocodile> (in the run box)
<ActionParsnip> does anyone use DeVeDe in here?
<ActionParsnip> or can suggest an AVi to DVD app?
<BluesKaj> ok zombielion_ http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic/  ,you can geberate a sourceslist from this site just follow the instructions according to your compter model etc and copy and paste the result to the blank page that you got with the kdesu command
<BluesKaj> ActionParsnip, i did use devede for a while ... i hear it is much better than in previous versions now
<logixoul> Guys, how do I exchange the left and right speaker channels? KMix doesn't seem to have the option.
<BluesKaj> another app you might consider is Tovid
<jhutchins> logixoul: It may be that your sound card doesn't have that option.
<daquino> can someone please explain to me what type of bug this is in this photo ? https://docs.google.com/Doc?id=dfvxwwvc_8gzp8n9
<jhutchins> That would probably be an "effect" that might be available on some players.
<BluesKaj> logixoul, why not just switch the spkrs around .. ?
<ActionParsnip> BluesKaj: The video is fine but my sound is just a mess
<jhutchins> logixoul: That would probably be an "effect" that might be available on some players.
<ActionParsnip> BluesKaj: all crackly and noncoherent
<logixoul> jhutchins: hm, okay. thx.
<BluesKaj> ActionParsnip, try tovid
<logixoul> BluesKaj: cable ain't long enough :)
<ActionParsnip> BluesKaj: will investigate
<ActionParsnip> BluesKaj: cheers man
<jhutchins> daquino: Not obviously a bug, just a graphic being displayed.
<BluesKaj> ActionParsnip, it works well , :)
<jhutchins> daquino: Cool background on the panel.
<daquino> jhutchins:  if you notice the little window in the middle.... thats the session mananger ... sometimes the entire firefox window shows up like that in the top left
<daquino> its a bug!
<daquino> i have to kill firefox and then restart it
<logixoul> daquino: what happens if you try to maximize it
<daquino> its a emtpy window
<jhutchins> daquino: You realize that firefox is a hereditary pile of code that has been evolving for nearly two decades and has never been rewritten.  It is FULL of bugs.
<daquino> yea well this only happens on this system... i have never seen it anywhere else...and i work with xulrunner for one of my projects so i know how firefox is put together
<logixoul> well, they did rewrite netscape 4 :)
<jhutchins> daquino: There are bugs still in the history function that I reported around 1992, when it was called "mosaic".
<daquino> jhutchins:  i see this bug no where else... its probably a gtk issue
<jhutchins> logixoul: Yes, but mozilla/firefox are from the original code tree, not from the netscape tree.
<Minataku> jhutchins: Why not put aside your pointless hatred of Firefox and actually help this guy
<jhutchins> logixoul: They patched stuff back into the mozilla tree (the original development name).
<jhutchins> Minataku: I don't hate it, I just know it's full of bugs, and "stuff happens" is usually about all you can do.
<daquino> and hte background on my bar is really the background of my desktop.... my bar is see through
<jhutchins> Minataku: If you know what to do, by all means speak up!
<Minataku> Funny how it's "stuff happens" when it's something you don't care for
<BluesKaj> jhutchins, what about konq ?
<jhutchins> BluesKaj: Yeah, he could use that instead, it works for most pages.
<jhutchins> BluesKaj: I do have to use firefox for some stuff, but I only use it when I have to.
<jhutchins> BluesKaj: It's not that I hate it.
<BluesKaj> is Konq a cleaner browser from a code pov?
<jhutchins> daquino: Sorry, Minataku is right, this is a diversion and isn't helping you.
<NickPresta> jhutchins, out of curiosity, what browser do you use? Konqueror?
<jhutchins> Minataku: I would suggest you check the ubuntu and mozilla bugreports and forums, see if anyone else has seen and solved this.
<jhutchins> NickPresta: Yeah, 90% of the time.
<Minataku> I actually just walked in, what was the bug?
<jhutchins> er, daquino, Check out the bugreports and forums.
<jhutchins> Minataku: sorry.
<NickPresta> jhutchins, neat. I use it about 60% of the time. There are a couple key extensions I cannot live without and for some reason, do not work with KonqiJS.
<daquino> do you guys not see this issue ?
<daquino> i have been seeing it since beginning
<Minataku> Ah
<Minataku> jhutchins: s'ok
<jhutchins> daquino: I don't eve use the session mgr.
<Minataku> jhutchins: I'm sorry as well, I could've been a lot nicer about that
<Minataku> X3
<slow-motion> hallo
<NickPresta> Welcome, slow-motion
<BluesKaj> daquino, i tried that site with konq it rendered exactly the same way as FF did
<lordi_> anyone got a solution for .ts file videos?
<BluesKaj> that is a video file , lordi_
<daquino> wtf is he talking about
<NickPresta> lordi_, mplayer should be able to play it.
<daquino> anyway with klaptop batter thing can i not setup hibernation and such based on closing my laptop lid ?
<daquino> never mind
<lordi_> i installed mplayer and kaffeine
<lordi_> i also thought it would be no problem
<NickPresta> AFAIK, .TS videos are used for storing video on a DVD and is compressed using basic MPEG video compression.
<BluesKaj> yup
<NickPresta> lordi_, try VLC
<lordi_> renaming to mpg or mpeg doesnt work
<lordi_> k will try
<NickPresta> lordi_, file extensions mean very-little, if anything, on a *nix environment
<BluesKaj> actually .ts is a videofile all set for burning not playing
<Admiral_Chicago> I'm lookign to back up my home partition, to another partition (not share home dirs, just move it there)
<Admiral_Chicago> how can I do that?
<lordi_> thanks a lot, vlc works!
<NickPresta> Admiral_Chicago, I like rsync (grsync for GTK frontend).
<Admiral_Chicago> ?
<BluesKaj> vlc is great for all kinds of video files except those on the web
<lordi_> this file extenison is used for hd by pro sieben germany
<NickPresta> Admiral_Chicago, install "grsync" and run the application. It is intuitive.
<delltester> hi guys... need help on my wifi connection
<Admiral_Chicago> problem is I'm doing a reistall because of my crap performance with apt
<NickPresta> !question | delltester
<ubotu> delltester: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<lordi_> is there a good backup software for the whole system?
<delltester> sorry... i have a dell truemobile wireless 1390 card and i installed the native drivers... connection seems really really slow
<delltester> is ndiswrapper better than the native drivers?
<NickPresta> lordi_, again, I really like rsync.
<lordi_> partimage?
<lordi_> ok
<NickPresta> lordi_, Admiral_Chicago, check out http://www.mikerubel.org/computers/rsync_snapshots/ if you're interested in using rsync
<hilary> Hey everyone =)
<hilary> anyone alive?
<Dusk_> yeah
<axxo> you i hope
<binks> lol axxo as a nick
<Dusk_> WAF
<binks> anyone got sasc-ng working
<sa> hi everyone
<sa> i have tried to find info on how to install .bin files for an hour now with no success
<Dusk_> hi sa
<Karti> Hi all, any ideas how I can find out what wireless driver I am using on my system? Not sure if iwconfig/ifconfig gives me the details
<Tm_T> sa: well, it's runnable app
<Dusk_> sa: ./app.name
<Tm_T> sa: "sh ./foofoo.bin" will run foofoo.bin
<delltester> type lspci
<Dusk_> sa: isn't that working?
<delltester> karti type lspci
<sa> Dusk_: no
<sa> Dusk_: When I doubleclick on the file it opens in kate
<Karti> delltester: I have a usb one, would that make a difference?
<NickPresta> sa, you need to chmod the file first. `chmod +x file.bin`
<Tm_T> sa: see what I said
<NickPresta> sa, then you can run it.
<sa> Dusk_: I have downloaded googleearth for linux and it is a bin file
<logixoul> sa: better install it via apt...
<logixoul> sa: native packages are always preferable
<sa> Tm_T: When i double click on the file, it opens in kate
<Tm_T> sa: well I didn't tell you to doubleclick
<sa> logixoul: I cannot find it with apt
<Schuenemann> anybody knows about how to configure a nvidia glx legacy driver on feisty?
<Tm_T> sa: what did I tell you?
<sa> Tm_T: Sorry, i am a linux noob. what did you mean then?
<sa> Tm_T: foofoo...sorry
<Tm_T> sa: I mean, open Konsole, and enter "sh ./googleearth.bin" or whatever
<Tm_T> !bash | sa
<sa> ok, let me try
<logixoul> sa: Tm_T's method is a difficult, manual one. to install it with Apt, use this repository: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu
<Tm_T> interesting
<ubotu> sa: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Tm_T> so there is repository for that
<logixoul> yep :)
<sa> logixoul: ok let me have a look
<Tm_T> always better
<sa> thank yoneu everyo
<sa> thank yuo everyone
<Tm_T> you can do it!
<Dusk_> =)
<logixoul> lol
<Schuenemann> he can do it, but I can't configure my video card :)
<sa> you can do it!
<Tm_T> haha
<sa> :)
<Schuenemann> sure, after I realized HOW
<Schuenemann> realize*
<sa> NickPresta: I tried your method
<sa> NickPresta: awesome
<sa> NickPresta: Can i add it to the K menu?
<logixoul> yup use kmenuedit
<logixoul> (would've been done for you if you had used apt :P)
<sa> logixoul: it is a little complicated for me right now hehe
<logixoul> aha k
<sa> logixoul: have to get more familiar with linux first
<logixoul> ok
<sa> logixoul: with apt, do you mean aptitude?
<binks> anyone tried mythubuntu or linux mce yet
<logixoul> any Kubuntu package manager of your choice ;)
<logixoul> that would be Adept for me
<binks> apt fot me
<sa> logixoul: aha, i tried to search for it in adept...couldnt find it
<sa> logixoul: google earth that is
<logixoul> sa: yup, it is not in the default installation sources, as it is not Free Software
<logixoul> sa: that's why you need to add this one https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu
<logixoul> but it doesn't matter anymore ;)
<binks> sa: you on dapper edgy or feisty
<sa> binks: feisty
<binks> ok 1 sec
<Ahmuck> hi, i was wondering if someone could help me get my wireless working in kubuntu
<sa> binks: why?
<sa> logixoul: I havnt installed it yet actually :)
<logixoul> ah ok ;)
<binks> sa: sorry i thought i had a link ill shut up
<sa> logixoul: i have chmod +x the file and double clicked...trying to find out how to install it where rest of the programs are installed
<logixoul> sa: ok
<sa> logixoul: found it :) in /etc
<lordi_> ok apache is running, something to smile? http://lordi.dyndns.info
<hollie> im having fstab problems, the file doesnt match what is in the GUI disk/filesystems dialog, and somehow i have access to things that are unmounted according to the dialog
<hollie> and my cd drive doesnt work at all   ><
<hollie> anyone know how i can sync the settings in fstab with the dialog?
<Edulix> what's the command for kubuntu's control center?
<Edulix> the one similar to mac os x one
<Schuenemann> kcontrol
<hollie> 'systemsettings' in konsole?
<Edulix> Schuenemann: that's kcontrol, for configuring kde and not similar to mac os x control center
<Edulix> hollie: I'll try
<Schuenemann> sorry, I've never seen a mac, I just guessed :p
<Edulix> hollie: yes that one
<Edulix> hehe
<hollie> they look the same to me  :P
<hollie> i finally got fglrx driver installed for my ati card, but it still wont do 3d and performs poorly for any graphics for that matter
<hollie> i dont know what gives
<theotick> !shockwave
<ubotu> Shockwave is currently only available for Windows. To run it under !Wine, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Shockwave
<neptunepink> I have problems with opengl applications...
<neptunepink> opengl screensavers only draw on part of the screen
<brmassa> why ubuntu uses Gnome as the main desktop manager?
<brmassa> there is any logical reason?
<logixoul> yes. Lots of people like GNOME.
<logixoul> (it's "environment", not "manager" btw)
<brmassa> just that? i mean... no technical reason?
<brmassa> yep... environment
<logixoul> you don't give no technical reasons to anyone when you found a project ;)
<logixoul> apparently the first ubuntu devs liked gnome better
<logixoul> or shuttleworth did
<brmassa> hmmm i see.
<Tm_T> does it really matter?
<Tm_T> nope, not anymore
<brmassa> well... Gnome gets much more exposition because of that. every one that talks about ubuntu are talking about gnome.
<logixoul> true
<brmassa> hmmm i know that gutsy will not come with KDE4. But it will be a "Get the new KDE4" button or something?
<logixoul> yes.
<Tm_T> brmassa: and when they talk about Kubuntu...
<lordi_> is kde4 ready to use?
<Tm_T> lordi_: nope
<brmassa> nice! since KDE4 apps will mostly work on Windows too, i now see a technical reason to use KDE...
<Tm_T> brmassa: also, what does it matter which DE got attention as far as it's not Windows
<logixoul> Tm_T: http://googlefight.com/index.php?lang=en_GB&word1=ubuntu&word2=kubuntu
<BluesKaj> brmassa, it will the KDE4 option, but the latest KDE3 version will be the default from I've read
<BluesKaj> have
<Tm_T> logixoul: and?
<Killboy_Powerhea> aghr
<BluesKaj> oh gawd , selling out to MS ..hope not
<logixoul> Tm_T: well, "everyone that talks about ubuntu" can't be countered with "and when they talk about kubuntu" :P
<Tm_T> logixoul: so?
<logixoul> meh
* Tm_T uses Ubuntu
<brmassa> yes... ubuntu is the main project. Dell is shipping ubuntu, not kubuntu. kubuntu is still a marginal product...
<lordi_> yeah ready for some xmoto :-D
<brmassa> KDE is still a marginal product on ubuntu universe.
<Tm_T> brmassa: untrue
<BluesKaj> marginal ? that's a terrible statement
<Tm_T> yeah
<Tm_T> anyway, this conv has no point so better end it or go on in #kubuntu-offtopic
<cs5> blueskaj do you or anybody else have an uptodate link for the linux ati drivers. I am stuck in the tutorial you pointed me to due to a 404 error
<brmassa> marginal = not the mainstream
<montoya> Riddell: kde4 alpha 2???
<cs5> this is for the 9600 problem from earlier
<Tm_T> montoya: er?
<NickPresta> brmassa, did you join this channel to troll Kubuntu? I've yet to see you contribute anything positive to this channel...
<Admiral_Chicago> how can I force remove a mounted swap partition?
<Tm_T> Admiral_Chicago: swapoff
<JohnKeyne> hello. excuse my bad english, it is not my native language.  i have got a problem. i want to switch from windows to kubunto so i installed it on my second hard drive. everything is alright, but kubuntu does not detect my ethernet....    i have got pretty new hardware: Mainboard: Gigabyte P35-DS4 with an P35 chipset. i think it is unsupported at this time? where can i get drivers for on board network?
<montoya> Tm_T: kde4 deb package for kubuntu...
<Tm_T> montoya: there's no alpha 2 yet
<Admiral_Chicago> Tm_T: umm. okay i'll try that (i'm on a liveCD)
<NickPresta> JohnKeyne, what is your native language, out of curiosity? We have language specific channels.
<JohnKeyne> german
<Tm_T> !de | JohnKeyne
<ubotu> JohnKeyne: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<montoya> Tm_T: alpha2 27/06
<Admiral_Chicago> thats why the installler was hanging, thanks Tm_T
<BluesKaj> cs5,http://www.howforge.com/how-to-setup-fglrx-for-ubuntu-feisty ...is incorrect ?
<Tm_T> montoya: hum, wait until it's released, still haven't seen that happening
<JohnKeyne> oh. thanks =) i tried #kubuntu.de but nobody was there ^^
<brmassa> Nick... im justing asking. and i really didnt know there is a "main subject" on this channel....
<Tm_T> montoya: then, after release, check kubuntu.org
<montoya> Tm_T: ok...
<Tm_T> montoya: it'll be announced there when it's available
<neptunepink> !opengl
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about opengl - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Tm_T> montoya: poking won't make it happen faster you know ;)
<jrick> Tm_T: I was looking a little bit and "Midnight Commander" should be one of the default konq profiles, but Kubuntu striped it out.  Now I have no way to get that console at the bottom. :(
<NickPresta> brmassa, that's fine that you're asking, but insisting that Kubuntu is inferior or "unimportant" to the Ubuntu main branch is not wise on a Kubuntu help channel.
<Tm_T> jrick: there is some way to remove that "kubuntu modification" but can't remember how it was
<Tm_T> jrick: I recommend to do some searching in wiki
<brmassa> hahah i just love Kubuntu. Im the ONLY big brazillian company that sells Kubuntu installed on my machines!!
<BluesKaj> brmassa, hehe yeah,' I think you just got the message that gnome is marginal in this room :)
<Tm_T> gnome? you mean those little guys?
* Tm_T hides
<logixoul> 3. profit!!!
<BluesKaj> hehe Tm_T exactly :)
<BluesKaj> mumytrollen
<kim> Me and my friend have some problem. we are both installing nvida drivers... And it says we need to exit x server how to do this?????
<NickPresta> kim, restart your X server: Control+Alt+Delete
<kim> But it says exit
<Tm_T> NickPresta: that doesn't shut it down
<kim> right
<kim> How to shut down then?
<jrick> Tm_T: is that modification just like a package i need to remove or something?  i'm having trouble finding stuff on the kubuntu wiki.
<Tm_T> kim: "invoke-rc.d kdm stop" should stop it
<Tm_T> jrick: some file to edit/remove
<brmassa> one thing i can fix on my personal pc: my monitor (resolution 1440x900) allways has problems on kubuntu. as long the standard xorg doesnt support such resolution, i installed nvidia drivers.. but evey time i boot, my screen gets crazy and shrinks...
<kim> tm_t: i spoke to you earlier, when i typed that all went black and i got like a underline thing and nothing else
<NickPresta> Tm_T, unless she means she needs to install the drivers from the console, you can restart the server for the same effect. If she needs to install it from the console, then yeah, /etc/init.d/kdm stop.
<Admiral_Chicago> kim: sudo shutdown now will shut down the computer
<kim> lol
<kim> i dont care
<Tm_T> NickPresta: exactly
<kim> so?
<Tm_T> kim: yes, then hit ctrl+alt+F2
<kim> sure?
<Tm_T> sure
<kim> okok
<Tm_T> or F3
<Tm_T> or F4
<NickPresta> Tm_T: I've never had to install my nvidia drivers from the command line. What's wrong with using your package manager and restarting X?
<kim> only f3
<kim> okok
<Tm_T> whatever you like, from F1 to F6
<kim> ok
<Tm_T> NickPresta: hush
<enry> goodnight!
<Tm_T> Kood niKht!
<NickPresta> Tm_T, it's fine if you don't want to take my advice or answer me. Telling me to 'hush' shows that you have no suitable response. =D
<Tm_T> NickPresta: don't have time
<jrick> Tm_T: ohh man, i almost thought i had an answer... http://www.kde-forum.org/artikel/14772/Konqueror---cant-save-view-settings-for-individual.html
<jrick> too bad it doesn't give me a link to his post.
<kim> Tm_T: bbl then
<NickPresta> Tm_T, you have enough time to argue with me though. Next time, keeping your comments to yourself would save you more time. ;)
* mode/#kubuntu [+o Tm_T]  by ChanServ
<Tm_T> woof
<kim> lol
<kim> ur uber now
* mode/#kubuntu [-o Tm_T]  by Tm_T
<NickPresta> lol
<Tm_T> when I say I don't have time, I don't have time
<kim> Tm_T:
<kim> Stopping K display manager: KDM not runningkill: operation not permitted
<kim> action failed
<neptunepink> jrick: You can get the konsole button
<brmassa> Guys, one thing i can fix on my personal pc: my monitor (resolution 1440x900) allways has problems on kubuntu. as long the standard xorg doesnt support such resolution, i installed nvidia drivers.. but evey time i boot, my screen gets crazy and shrinks...
<jrick> neptunepink: what do you mean?
<Tm_T> kim: sudo
<neptunepink> jrick: right click on the toolbar...
<Tm_T> jrick: I'm crawling thru my configurations atm
<neptunepink> jrick: configure toolbars...
<NickPresta> brmassa, which nvidia drivers and what exactly do you mean your screen "gets crazy"
<neptunepink> and then "show terminal emulator" on the list
<BluesKaj> brmassa, I think it could be a monitor driver problem ..if you don't have the right linux drivers for your monitor X is prolly seeking the closest workable resolution
<jrick> neptunepink: i've added the button, but i would like the console at the bottom, mc style.
<neptunepink> hmm, well I get that
<neptunepink> perhaps it hides the other frame?
<jrick> neptunepink: i'm trying to make konq like mc or krusader because i can't figure out how to make krusader my default file manager.
<kim> Tm_T: lol he gets to a black login screen and cant press clrl alt f2 notin happends
<brmassa> the monitor is AOC 193FW (Brand new!); driver: nvidia-glx
<cWolfe> anyone able to burn a dvd with a file larger than 4gig using genisofs or k3b?
<BluesKaj> brmassa, nvidia makes monitor drivers ?
<kim> What the hell? It wasent this hard to install drivers last time i used kubuntu feasrt
<BluesKaj> cWolfe, update your version of K3B
<brmassa> almost everytime i boot, the image gets compressed and uses about half screen only. i have to turn off and turn off couple times to get it working...
<brmassa> BlueKaj: nope!
<Tm_T> kim: well, he gets into login screen, so log in and run the installer
<BluesKaj> brmassa, are you sure your monitor driver isn't just a plug n play default driver?
<neptunepink> jrick: you could probably cheat and put alias in .bash_rc
<Tm_T> kim: but again, if it's possible, try repository packages
<kim> zomg
<c13ply> #/j #kubuntu-pl
<brmassa> BlueKaj: Wait! i didnt installed a monitor driver. i installed nvidia-glx. which is a video-card driver.
<jrick> neptunepink: i have no clue what you are talking about.....
<brmassa> on edgy, i tried to edit manually the xorg.conf to added such resolutions. no sucess. on feisty, i only installed nvidia-glx and changed the resolution to 1440x900 (widescreen)
<BluesKaj> yes brmassa , i'm talking about your monitor , your screen driver, ..NOT your graphics card driver
<Lattyware_> Hey all, having a problem. Kopete doesn't sign in when I tell it to, but gives no errors. Just sits there disconnected
<brmassa> BlueKaj: how i can get a monitor driver?
<Lattyware_> I have tried restarting kopete, rebooting.
<kim> tm_T: well i just got a bunch of blablablablabla kernel error like 3 times...
<brmassa> BlueKaj: the curious thing is that if i turn off and on a couple of times, it turns normal again...
<BluesKaj> brmassa, look for one with you screen model number in google-linux
<BluesKaj> !google
<ubotu> Google is a very popular search engine: http://www.google.com  -  Google also has a Linux-specific search engine: http://google.com/linux
<kim> tm_T: Ive been using kubuntu for like 3 months, everythings is so hard to install...
<Tm_T> kim: hum, you've been unlucky I afraid, what errors exactly?
<jrick> Tm_T, neptunepink: maybe i'm just impatiant, but would it be easier just to make krusader the default?
<Tm_T> kim: have you reported them?
<Tm_T> jrick: sure, but I don't know how
<Tm_T> even if I should
<jrick> Tm_T: yeah, and google isn't helping.
<Tm_T> jrick: krusader help doesnt give any hint?
<jrick> not that I can tell.
<kim> tm_T: Im to tired to even care... It sayd like, do you wish to downlod kernel something somethning from nvidia.com? i presse dokey and it just popped up a bunch of error error error
<kim> tm_t: but it doesent matter
<kim> tm_t: Im onyl confused, couse last time i installed i only pressed some buttons and it worked
<jrick> Tm_T: krusader is *extremly* nice, and i would *really* not like if I had to use konq as the default instead.
* BluesKaj shakes his head and presses some buttons ... i hope this works :)
<Tm_T> jrick: ya I got that, but, duh, just don't know
<Tm_T> BluesKaj: hehe
<jrick> Tm_T: k
<Tm_T> jrick: try #kde
<Lattyware_> Kopete doesn't sign in when I tell it to, but gives no errors. Just sits there disconnected used to work, and connection is fine. Any ideas?
<BluesKaj> ok BBL ... got the BBQ on
<Tm_T> Lattyware_: run from Konsole to get some output
<kim> back
<Lattyware_> Tm_T: Ah, works suddenly. Somewhat odd.
<kim> How the hell do i exit X server??
<Tm_T> kim: I told you
<kim> That cant be the only way
<Valkar> Hello everyone
<kim> I did it another way before
<Tm_T> kim: well, every way take it to same point
<kim> By just some combination
<kim> Ive never been in that black place before
<kim> black login thing
<Tm_T> well, that's console
<Tm_T> and without X it's all you get
<kim> lol im too young for kubuntu
<kim> After installation fails? how do i get back to this place?
<kim> Normal *start x again
<Tm_T> hum?
<kim> Yes. whem i am in that fullscreen non graphic console..
<Tm_T> if you like to restart X, well, it's "sudo invoke-rc.d kdm start" ofcourse ;)
<kim> how do i get back here without rebooting?
<kim> ok
<kim> em ok
<Tm_T> stop, start, restart :)
<kim> t_mt: Em
<kim> t_mt: something lice libc
<Tm_T> hum?
<kim> t_mt: something developer linc is not installed on your system or something its fucking hard to remember
<Tm_T> oki
<Tm_T> that doesn't make much sense though
<kim> t_mt: it asked me to install dome developer stuff... man its dificult
<kim> Cant i see the output now?
<kim> so that i can copy?
<Tm_T> kim: not really, unless you hit alt+ctrl+f1 and look it, then alt+ctrl+F7 to get back to desktop
<cWolfe> k3b 1.0.2 from getdeb wont let me put a file larger than 4 gig on a cd either
<Jack3> why would any cd fit a 4gig file?
<Alex---> Hello does Real Player 10 works on AMD x86_64 ?
<kim> okey, linux is off my and my mates hd
<Tm_T> kim: yup, it's different
<kim> cant even finish step one installing drivers lol -.-
<Tm_T> kim: well, how long have you used Linux?
<kim> 3 months... I got veeery much help in the begining but now the guy act like an asshle when i did a reinstall couse i needed windows for gameing
<Tm_T> awww
<kim> So now
<BluesKaj> cWolfe, getdeb ?
<kim> im back at square one
<Tm_T> kim: oh well, in time you'll learn (:
<kim> With no drivers and a mate from holland that donno nothing
<kim> lol omg
<Tm_T> but I have to go now, good luck with it (;
<kim> hehe
<Admiral_Chicago> kim: did you check out the nvidia link for drivers
<Admiral_Chicago> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<kim> i went to website and follow instructions but it told me to restart x and there is where it went wrong
<Admiral_Chicago> thats the way to install it, i've never had an issues
<Alex---> Can anybody help with RealPlayer 10 ? I've got "Some required libraries seem to be missing from your system" (GTK+ 2.0 (libgtk-x11-2.0.so and others)....
<Admiral_Chicago> Alex---: where did you get realplayer from
<mike> Greets, everyone...
<Alex---> Admiral: from http://www.real.com/linux
<mike> I'm installing Kubuntu on a system that has two internal hard drives, and I just had a quick question about the partitions...
<Admiral_Chicago> Alex---: get it from the repositories, are you on Fiesty?
<aroo> mike: ask
<Alex---> Admiral: yes
<Alex---> Admiral: which repositories? My adept manager does not list it!
<mike> I'm wanting to have hdb set as one partition mounted at /home, half of hda mounted at /, and the other half of hda mounted at /home as well (with the appropriate amount of hda set aside as swap). Is this possible, or will having two partitions mounted to the same location cause problems?
<mike> So hda would have 3 partitions
<CliffJumper> ls
<Admiral_Chicago> !repo
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<Alex---> mike: it will. you can have only one mount point per partition. If you want to join two partition must use LVM or raid. But is not that simple!
<Admiral_Chicago> Alex---: you want to use the canonical repositories
<waylandbill> mike: you can mount /home and then mount another partition as a directory under /home.
<Alex---> Admiral: no problem with it. just to have real player installed
<mike> Alex---: Thanks. Would mounting the extra space from hda to something like /media/extra be practical, and then just chown -R mike:mike /media/extra ?
<mike> waylandbill: Oh ok. Sounds like that'll be my best bet. Thanks a lot
<Alex---> mike: that is good. you can also mount it like /home/mike/extra if you prefer
<waylandbill> mike: I wouldn't mount stuff that's mike's under /media. That's really for automounting removable media. Mounting a seperate partition under /home/mike/extra_data is a good example.
<mike> K, sounds good.
<Alex---> Admiral: how can I setup canonical repository I guess I already have them. If I choose manage repository, kubunto software, I have everything checked.
<Admiral_Chicago>  /mnt is for removable media. /media is for long term mounts
<kristi> Fresh install of Ubuntu Feisty... Amarok keeps crashing every time I try to play an mp3 file... any ideas?
<waylandbill> Admiral_Chicago: if I stick in a memory stick, it mounts to /media rather than /mnt.
<mike> Now that begs the question: Is there a way to make all that stuff I have in /home/mike/extra appear to just be in /home/mike, aside from manually making shortcuts for all of its contents?
<theotick> !macromedia
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about macromedia - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Admiral_Chicago> kristi: you need to install libxine-extracodecs
<waylandbill> mike, have an issue with clicking into a subdirectory? I wouldn't worry about it if it's only one click away.
<kristi> Admiral_Chicago: Usually it gave the option to do it automatically... Amarok has never crashed before like this.
<Admiral_Chicago> yea there have been issues with the amarok script hanging
<Admiral_Chicago> i've seen the bug reports
<mike> waylandbill: Right, but then I'd have all my stuff in two seperate locations (i.e., /home/mike/Music + /home/mike/extra/Music, /home/mike/Pictures/ + /home/mike/extra/Pictures)
<kristi> Admiral_Chicago: Well, installing that did it.
<mike> Agh, nevermind. I'll figure something out.
<mike> Thanks a lot, waylandbill, Alex--- :-)
<waylandbill> mike: or you can symlink a /home/mike/extra/Music as /home/mike/Music/extra. :-)
<mike> Doh... Should've thought of that myself. Heh
<mike> Thanks again. Peace out
<mike> Actually, one other quick question while I'm here... heh
<mike> Does anyone know if the Savage drivers support hardware acceleration?
<mike> I've got an oooold S3 Savage 4
<Admiral_Chicago> probably not
<waylandbill> most likely not
<mike> K, thanks. Peace
<ActionParsnip> hi all
* ActionParsnip waves
<animimotus> hello
<animimotus> I can find the rehash command
<animimotus> * can't
<Alex---> Admiral: I do not undestand the point about canonical repository.... I pasted my apt sources.list here http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27183/
<Alex---> Sic Admiral Chicago left..... I repeat for anybody wishing to help
<Alex---> I do not undestand the point about canonical repository.... I pasted my apt sources.list here http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27183/
<Alex---> I guess I have all repository enabled. But I cannot find Real player
<waylandbill> Alex---: it's not in the official repos.
<waylandbill> try the wiki: http://help.ubuntu.com
<waylandbill> I think you can search for the way to install there.
<Alex---> ok I guess I checked... I do it once more. :)
<ActionParsnip> Alex---: you tried http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24331
<Guilty_as_Sin> try the one from the realplayer website, that is what I had to do
<Alex---> no I have not. I'll try dpkg.... I tried from http://www.real.com/linux but I get an error about libraies. I guess is due to my AMD x86_64 ???
<waylandbill> It's been years... maybe a decade since I've seen any real player content I'd want to watch. Lots of stuff is flash driven now.
<Alex---> :)
<waylandbill> Alex---: I'm not sure there is 64 bit support for that.
<Guilty_as_Sin> yeah but some of that content "is years old"
<ActionParsnip> Alex---: watch 64 bit stuff cos most codecs are 32bit
<Guilty_as_Sin> at least for me it is
<Alex---> yes, I have some problems....
<Guilty_as_Sin> not my favorite media player by far
<cWolfe> dvd i meant
<Alex---> for example with vmware workstation.... it did not work then I installed ia32-libs, I do'nt know magic, but worked...
<ActionParsnip> im on an AM2 semperon 3000 and i run 32bit OS, waitiing until 64 takes off then WHAM
<matthias> hi
<matthias> i'm looking
<matthias> for a video converter for my kubuntu
<Alex---> do you think http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24331 you reccomended is ok for 64 bits?
<ActionParsnip> matthias: converter from what to what?
<matthias> avi (divx) to (mpeg2) or (psp)
<matthias> but i need a gui and i have to really configure it good
<ActionParsnip> matthias: have you tried mencoder?
<matthias> matthias: yes and i have to say i can't configure it right
<ActionParsnip> matthias: then learn how, its getting some good writeups from what i can see
<matthias> actionparsnip: i can use it but i need to convert a 100 mb avi file to a 29 mb mpeg file
<ActionParsnip> matthias: http://www.emulinks.de/divx/
<matthias> actionparsnip: and mencode can't let me configure this
<waylandbill> matthias: you have a requirement of the output size?
<ActionParsnip> matthias: then you are going to be stripping quality
<ActionParsnip> losing 2/3rds of size
<waylandbill> lossy compression assumes quality loss, but never heard a requirement of a specific output size. usually it
<waylandbill> 's just 'smaller' :-)
<matthias> actionparsnip: its just for a psp device
<ActionParsnip> matthias: buy a bigger memory card :)
<matthias> actionparsnip; the screen resolution and stuff are much smaller then the resolution of the video
<ActionParsnip> does a psp scale the image ?
<matthias> actionparsnip: i'm going to do that, but I'm looking if my linux box could do this
<BluesKaj> avi isn't the greatest quality video as it is , compressing to less than 1/3rd is going be awful
<ActionParsnip> should be able to
<matthias> but im going to convert from avi to mpeg
<BluesKaj> trying to copy it to a old usb key no doubt
<waylandbill> I just use meconder. It does good with my ipod video.
<Alex---> sudo dpkg -i realplay_10.0.2-1_i386.deb .............did not work (quite generic error)
<BluesKaj> or tovid
<waylandbill> you don't really need need a gui. you figure the parameters you need and make a shell script to execute the command.
<waylandbill> Alex---: i386 != x86_64
<semistud2354> does anyone know how to connect to a remote desktop...if your not on the same network
<semistud2354> i tryed openssh
<semistud2354> and ssh
<BluesKaj> Alex---, don't sudo just copy the filename to the terminal and type./ in front
<semistud2354> and fish
<semistud2354> anyone have any ideas
<GrahamA> semistud2354: The ports are open yes?
<semistud2354> how do you check
<ActionParsnip> matthias: http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Mencoder_Introduction_Guide
<ActionParsnip> matthias: looks pretty sweet to me
<GrahamA> If you can connect, then it's open :)
<BluesKaj> Alex---,  ./realplay_10.0.2-1_i386.deb
<GrahamA> Is this other network a network you're in charge of?
<waylandbill> Alex---: your problem is going to be that Real hasn't build a 64 bit package... proprietary format from a company that targets 32 bit..
<ActionParsnip> matthias: if you specify bitrate as something stupidly low it should be ok but the result is gonna be horrendous
<semistud2354> yea
<semistud2354> its my momz network
<semistud2354> i keep it workin
<GrahamA> mom's
<semistud2354> just need to know how i can work on her comp
<semistud2354> from my house
<semistud2354> im not like trying to hack a friend or anything
<waylandbill> semistud2354: if you're going over the internet and are on the other side of a router, you may need to forward the port(s).
<GrahamA> Anyway, make sure the router (I assume you have a router) has the ssh port open and forwarded to the machine you wanrt to connect to.
<semistud2354> i turned off dchp
<semistud2354> or on
<semistud2354> i forget
<Alex---> ok. now I see i386 != x86_64 (waylandbill is right).
<GrahamA> DHCP is nothing to do with it.
<semistud2354> you wouldnt happn to know the ip for a belkin
<GrahamA> semistud2354: I know nothing about your network, those sort of things are network specific.
<ActionParsnip> semistud2354: you have the ip of the machine on your network (probably something like 192.168.0.1)
<waylandbill> semistud2354: you need to forward the port from the WAN device to the LAN device. If you don't know what I mean, you need to learn that.
<Alex---> I hoped some something.... does not matter I'll find something else..... or renounce for now. thank you all!
<GrahamA> Belkin is a brand of networking gear, it doesn't have an IP.
<ActionParsnip> semistud2354: your router has a WAN IP that is assigned to you by your provider (something like 80.34.54.123)
<semistud2354> on the a websight it tells of a number 192.168.?.??? and you put that in your address bar..and it connects to the router
<matthias> can i use avi file in kino?
<semistud2354> i just dont know what that number is
<ActionParsnip> semistud2354: now if you will be external to your network so you wil use the WAN ip, but which computer does the connection hgo to
<ActionParsnip> semistud2354: if you just have 1 IP??
<semistud2354> thats how i turnd off dchp
<ActionParsnip> semistud2354: ANSWER: you forward the port to the relevant PC using a rule
<waylandbill> semistud2354: 192.168.x.x is only from on the LAN. you can't use that on the net (WAN)
<semistud2354> o...for now im hooked up to my network
<semistud2354> its when i go home
<ActionParsnip> semistud2354: so connections to 80.34.54.123:22 get pushed to 192.168.0.32:22
<ActionParsnip> semistud2354: and the connection is formed
<waylandbill> semistud2354: and the answer is to forward from the WAN address to the desired LAN address. You'll need to consult your router's documentation to do that.
<semistud2354> o
<ActionParsnip> semistud2354: if you gooogle for virtual server or port forwarding you should get something
<waylandbill> obviously, the port to forward is 22. :-D
<XVampireX> Hi?
<GrahamA> XVampireX: Sup
<GrahamA> Though that's not a question but... meh...
<XVampireX> Hehe
#kubuntu 2007-06-26
<XVampireX> Well I got a problem with the nvidia drivers
<XVampireX> they are freezing xorg
<semistud2354> is there a way to open all ports
<XVampireX> when I play games
<waylandbill> semistud2354: dont open all ports.
<GrahamA> What card?
<XVampireX> 8800 GTX
<semistud2354> y
<mark_> Hey, I'm trying to help my dad get kubuntu up and on the internet. anyone have any experience getting a linksys usb11 wireless adapter running under kubuntu?
<GrahamA> semistud2354: If you open all ports on your router the security will become as useful as a snooze button on a smoke alarm.
<GrahamA> mark_: I wrote an ndiswrapper tutorial, find it on www.linuxforums.org
<waylandbill> semistud2354: if you aren't going to use a port, why make it open?
<GrahamA> XVampireX: The 8800 supports composite doesn't it?
<romudog> Can someone assist me in setting up Dual Monitors?
<semistud2354> yea but im using linux
<XVampireX> I think it does, yeah
<semistud2354> i thought it was near impossible to hack linux
<XVampireX> it is near impossible
<romudog> nvm
<XVampireX> but there are still ways :D
<GrahamA> semistud2354: That's... a damned stupid thing to say.
<waylandbill> opening all the ports is like leaving the keys in your car's ignition. Probably won't get stolen, but sure does make an easy target.
<mark_> GrahamA, He's tried the tutorial and done everything required but still no luck. He is very computer savy, but new to Linux. I've been using it for about 10 years. I used ndiswrapper on my system...
<semistud2354> is there a way i can check if port 22 is open
<semistud2354> a command in
<semistud2354> konsol
<mark_> GrahamA, he's also about 300 miles away -which makes it difficult!
<waylandbill> semistud2354: a linux (or other) system is as secure as you want to make it. If you wan't 100% secure, don't install a network device or cable.
<GrahamA> mark_: So you're not there to help him?
<semistud2354> well is there a command that i can see if port 22 is open
<waylandbill> semistud2354: of course that discounts physical security.
<GrahamA> waylandbill: Reminds me of a funny joke I heard. A safe computer is a computer that's not connected to the internet, that's why I recommend BT internet!
<GrahamA> XVampireX: I haven't forgotten you :)
<mark_> No. BUT he did get another wireless adapter to work :-)  so he can get on the internet... He just wants to use hi Linksys one.
<GrahamA> mark_: I wrote this stuff: http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/linux-tutorials-howtos-reference-material/94685-wireless-lan-linux.html#post470915
<GrahamA> Tell him to use the XP drivers.
<XVampireX> GrahamA: Yeah, trying to figure out what to do... need to install newer drivers, last time I screwed up hard, so probably a distro package would be good...
<GrahamA> XVampireX: what game are you trying to run?
<XVampireX> Nexuiz runs but on certain levels it freezes....
<mark_> GrahamA, I'll tell him about that. He says he wants to get it running just for the "challenge" of it -I figure that's the "inux Way" anyway!
<XVampireX> and trying to play an emu (pcsx) and it freezes as well at some point in the very beginning....
<GrahamA> XVampireX: Try open arena from the ubuntu repository and see what happens, it's quake 3 based and I know my quake 3 well :)
<GrahamA> mark_: A Linux enthusiast! I wish my dad was like that.
<GrahamA> He doesn't know it yet, but the computer downstairs I fucked up, I'm wiping windows off that mofo and putting kubuntu on it!
<semistud2354> ok...well...i have another problem...i installed virtualbox and it gave an error...i had to go into /dev/ and make this file virtualusr, or something like that, useable for anyone...but when i restart my computer i have to do it all over again...is there any way to make it stay that way
<GrahamA> I mean, it's called tux, the hostname is tux, yet it's never had Linux on it.
<waylandbill> GrahamA: I'm waiting for the day my daughter's windows box croaks. It'll be getting kubuntu also. Already did the wife's :-D
<GrahamA> XVampireX: http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2005/09/07/adding-a-startup-script-to-be-run-at-bootup/
<XVampireX> GrahamA: I heard about freezes in the driver and it shouldn't happen, my hardware is new....
<matthias> how can i check the video bitrate of a avi file?
<GrahamA> XVampireX: Exactly, it's new, so it'll be buggy.
<GrahamA> Me geforce 2 ran nexuiz fine :)
<XVampireX> GrahamA: Why do I need that?
<mark_> GrahamA, Yes, I agree! He bought a TRS-80 from Radio Shack in 1978 or 1980. We were the first people in our neighborhood with a computer. It had 4k !!!!! He's super smart. He has just had it with M$ and their restrictions. He's setting up a kubuntu server.
<GrahamA> I want to be your brother so bad.
<waylandbill> HAH! Trash 80. :-)
<GrahamA> waylandbill: I want to convert the entire house, though I think last will be the windows domain server. I converted my friend to Kubuntu. He likes it alot, I showed him beryl, he likes it though he doesn't use it.
<matthias> hi how can i check the bitrate of a avi file?
<GrahamA> XVampireX: You need to make a script to do... whatever it is you want on starup
<GrahamA> startup
<GrahamA> *
<XVampireX> I didn't ask for that...
<mark_> Got to go. Thanks for the help.
<GrahamA> mark_: Later mate
<GrahamA> Oh bollocks! semistud2354: http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2005/09/07/adding-a-startup-script-to-be-run-at-bootup/
<semistud2354> theres this consol command this guy found out to get the reboot and shutdown buttions back
<semistud2354> when you have beryl installed they go away
<semistud2354> it maks a link to the application
<GrahamA> semistud2354: Because you need to give the session permission to shutdown.
<semistud2354> do i put the commands in autostart
<GrahamA> Read the beryl guide.
* Misterfixit is away: Gone away for now.
<semistud2354> or so i go ahead and make the links
<GrahamA> You taty...
<semistud2354> and chmmd them
<theotick> !teamspeak
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about teamspeak - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<matthias> theotick: what is your problem
<matthias> theotick: maybe i can help
<rathel> I'm trying to make a script here, but I don't know how, lol I want to go through a directory and subdirectories deleting all .txt files.
<GrahamA> !factoids
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<dthacker> semistud2354: how's mom? ;)
<semistud2354> lol
<GrahamA> !teamspeak is a Voice Over IP program mostly used by gamers.
<semistud2354> pissed
<semistud2354> lol
<GrahamA> !skype
<ubotu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<semistud2354> im trying to figure out something else
<GrahamA> !botgrub
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about botgrub - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dthacker> hehe, ok
<semistud2354> theres this consol command this guy found out to get the reboot and shutdown buttions back
<GrahamA> !botfood
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about botfood - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<semistud2354> when you have beryl installed they go away
<GrahamA> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<semistud2354> it maks a link to the application
<semistud2354> but when i restart they go away
<GrahamA> semistud2354: Nvidia?
<semistud2354> ati
<semistud2354> it works...but the links go away when i restart
<semistud2354> any way to make them perminent
<semistud2354> ???
<romudog> help!!!!
<romudog> I seemed to have messed up my xorg during dual monitor install
<romudog> Can someone help me
<romudog> I seemed to have messed up my xorg during dual monitor install
<romudog> Anyone??
<romudog> plz?
<blizzzek> I comiled the kate plugin katephpbrowser, but now i am wondering how to get it into kate.. it is not listed in the extensions in the settings :-/ anyone a hint for me?
<romudog> wtf is no one on?
<ActionParsnip> blizzzek: kate & in a konsole
<blizzzek> romudog: tried sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg?
<romudog> no i havent Should i?
<GrahamA> romudog: See if there's a backup.
<ActionParsnip> romudog: if you restore the original xorg.conf you backed up before you started playing you should be okk
<ActionParsnip> romudog: always backup your good xorg.conf before playing
<rodrigo_> hi
<romudog> ActionParsnip i wasnt playing i didnt edit the xorg conf file only setup dual monitors in system settings
<ActionParsnip> hi rodrigo_
<blizzzek> ActionParsnip: thx
<ActionParsnip> blizzzek: no worries
<blizzzek> just have to find out what the exec is ... :D
<ActionParsnip> romudog: try what blizzzek said
<rodrigo_> Actionparsnip: how do I install the orthographic corrector in LInux?
<ActionParsnip> rodrigo_: not sure never used one really
<ActionParsnip> rodrigo_: lemme google
<rodrigo_> ok
<rodrigo_> Actionparsnip: ok thanks
<ActionParsnip> rodrigo_: you using konversation? as there is an auto spell check in there (if thats what you are after)
<rodrigo_> nope
<rodrigo_> Actionparsnip: Im looking to check the ortography with openoffice like in microsoft world
<rodrigo_> particualry in spanish
<ActionParsnip> rodrigo_: Orthographic projection is a means of representing a three-dimensional object in two dimensions. It uses multiple views of the object, from points of view rotated about the object's center through increments of 90 degrees. Equivalently, the views may be considered to be obtained by rotating the object about its center through increments of 90 degrees.
<romudog> hi
<romudog> im bk
<ActionParsnip> rodrigo_: you sure thats what you need?
<ADiCT3d> i got the monitor all done but now can someone help me setup dual monitors the right way?
<rodrigo_> Actionparsnip: lol, not
<rodrigo_> Actionparsnip: I need something to check out the spelling, the ortography, if the worlds are correct
<rodrigo_> ActionParsnip: when I write something in openoffice
<ActionParsnip> rodrigo_: # a method of representing the sounds of a language by written or printed symbols
<rodrigo_> ActionParsnip: something like that
<ADiCT3d> Can someone help me setyup dual monitors?
<ActionParsnip> rodrigo_: not come across it myself but sounds really interesting
<ramirez> ke pedo vamos opr unas morras
<ramirez> ando en busca de una seorita que le guste ser montada como a un pony
<nosrednaekim> !es ramirez
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about es ramirez - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ramirez> hahaha
<nosrednaekim> !es | ramirez
<ubotu> ramirez: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<ubuntu> hello
<ramirez> aa excelente!
<ramirez>  #ubuntu-mx
<kalimad> I have a problem while booting into grub
<kalimad> it says Grub loading stage1.5. and it stops there
<nosrednaekim> kalimad: hmm.
<nosrednaekim> where are you now?
<kalimad> ubuntu from livecd
<romudog> ok guys plz help me b 4 i go nutz i cant get dual minotors workin
<romudog> HELP!!!!!
<kalimad> me first lol
<romudog> man i got bigger problems except mine should be simple to solve.
<kalimad> well, you can at least get into ubuntu
<romudog> not rlly
<romudog> :|
<kalimad> have you tried at #ubuntu_
<kalimad> i mean #ubuntu
<nosrednaekim> kalimad: ok, you are going to have to chroot what drive partition is ubutnu installed on?
<kalimad> nosrednaekim:
<kalimad>  /dev/hdc3            6206        6856     5229157+  83  Linu
<kalimad> this one_
<kalimad> ?
<nosrednaekim> kalimad: yeah.
<bath> Hey, I'm trying to install musictracker-0.4.1 for pidgin.  I also installed the latest version of GLib.  musictracker-0.4.1 won't compile; it says that I don't have GLib.  I have no idea what to do about this  problem.
<nosrednaekim> ok mount that partition
<ubuntu_> hola
<kalimad> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ chroot /dev/hdc3
<kalimad> chroot: cannot change root directory to /dev/hdc3: Not a directory
<kalimad> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ mount /dev/hdc3
<kalimad> mount: can't find /dev/hdc3 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<ubuntu_> alguien abla espaol?
<nosrednaekim> !es | ubuntu_
<ubotu> ubuntu_: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<nosrednaekim> kalimad: sorry "sudo mount /dev/hdc3 /mnt"
<Clash> bye
<kalimad> nosrednaekim: and then what?
<nosrednaekim> kalimad: "sudo chroot /mnt" do not close that terminal
<Valkar> i have a quick question here, is there any way for me to have access to my hardrives if i booted ubuntu from a cd?
<kalimad> done
<bath> Hey, I'm trying to install musictracker-0.4.1 for pidgin.  I also installed the latest version of GLib.  musictracker-0.4.1 won't compile; it says that I don't have GLib.  I have no idea what to do about this  problem.
<nosrednaekim> kalimad: ok, now which hard drive do you have it set to boot off of in the BIOS?
<BluesKaj> !patience | bath
<ubotu> bath: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<kalimad> i have only one hard drive
<romudog> BluesKaj:Hi You just get on?
<Lunar_Lamp> Is there a good application for drawing flow charts etc?
<nosrednaekim> kalimad: then why is it called hdc?
<BluesKaj> was having dinner etc
<nosrednaekim> do you have two optical drives?
<romudog> BluesKaj: Can you assist me in setting up Dual Monitors?
<nosrednaekim> Lunar_Lamp: Inkscape.
<kalimad> nosrednaekim: I have one optical drive and one hard drive
<kalimad> and thats it
<nosrednaekim> kalimad: well ok...
<romudog> nosrednaekim: HEY!!!
<Lunar_Lamp> nosrednaekim, thanks :-)
<nosrednaekim> now that you are in your chroot... does it look like your linux installation?
<BluesKaj> no expreience with dual monitors romudog :(
<nosrednaekim> long time no see romudog
<nosrednaekim> me neither
<romudog> nosrednaekim: can you help me? :P
<romudog> or no xp either?
<nosrednaekim> kalimad: do " grub-install /dev/hdc"
<nosrednaekim> sudo that rather
<kalimad> root@ubuntu:/# sudo grub-install /dev/hdc
<kalimad> /dev/hdc: Not found or not a block device.
<nosrednaekim> do a ls /dev/hd*
<romudog> Can someone help me setup dual monitors? Every time i do it it crashed to a console
<nosrednaekim> kalimad: what device names do you see?
<opensource_> someone know a good mailserver for kubuntu festy?
<kalimad> nosrednaekim: umm, none
<kalimad> root@ubuntu:/# sudo grub-install /dev/hdc
<kalimad> /dev/hdc: Not found or not a block device.
<kalimad> uh wrong paste
<kalimad> root@ubuntu:/# ls /dev/hd*
<kalimad> ls: /dev/hd*: No such file or directory
<nosrednaekim> kalimad: ls /dev | grep hd
<nosrednaekim> run that
<kalimad> nosrednaekim: nothing
<Chousuke> kalimad probably has a sata drive.
<Chousuke> they are sd*
<kalimad> Chousuke: no, its IDE
<Meglo> I was wondering, how do I parition my active system partition so I can back up my /home on some free space?
<Chousuke> kalimad: then something is wrong :P
<nosrednaekim> Meglo: you can't do it while its actuve
<kalimad> nosrednaekim: It seems that drives have dissapeared
<nosrednaekim> kalimad: indeed
<kalimad> when I try to run fdisk -l
<Meglo> nosrednaekim well, how would I go about it then? The whole disk is one big partition...
<kalimad> it says cannot open /proc/partitions
<nosrednaekim> Meglo: boot a livecd and partition from there
<niobeXXXXX> hola kubunteros
<niobeXXXXX> buenos dias
<kalimad> niobeXXXXX: #ubuntu-es
<niobeXXXXX> alguno sabe un buen ide de desarrollo
<nosrednaekim> kalimad: what exactly do you see when you run "ls"
<Meglo> What software does kubuntu live CD have that can partition disks?
<nosrednaekim> maybe you have the wrong partition
<nosrednaekim> Meglo: qtparted
<Meglo> thanks :D
<niobeXXXXX> qtparted
<kalimad> when I do a ls in dev I see everything but drives
<kalimad> and in qtparted I can see the drives
<nosrednaekim> kalimad: so you can see /dev and everything?
<kalimad> yes
<kalimad> but thez do not exist in /dev
<nosrednaekim> kalimad: did you just do a update or something?
<kalimad> they
<kalimad> umm nope
<kalimad> well, ill try to reboot then come back here
<kalimad> brb
<niobeXXXXX> what id programins in the newbies
<romudog> can ANYONE assist me for dual monisors, it keeps crashing to terminal
<romudog> Monitors*
<BluesKaj> romudog, do you have the monitor linux drivers installed or are just using plugplay defaults?
<romudog> they  are generic but i set the right values
<dick-richardson> How do you enable compiz?
<romudog> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<dick-richardson> romudog: thank you!
<BluesKaj> well romudog , I think the right linux drivers might help X from crashing
<romudog> There are no drivers for the monitors.
<BluesKaj> prevent
<dick-richardson> those directions are a year old...you still need to jump through all those hoops?
<romudog> I have the Nvidia driver for my card installed though
* gruberror back :)
<BluesKaj> yes romudog that's good,  but in my experience having the right linux monitor drivers makes a reral difference in res options and stability...most monitors have linux drivers available ...search in :  http://www.google.com/linux, to find them...I'm quite sure they exist
<gruberror> nosrednaekim: now the drives magically reappeared :)
<romudog> tbh i just want this to work with dual monitors..
<romudog> I kinda miss my windows safeness
<gruberror> have magically*
<gruberror> :)
<nosrednaekim> you in the livecd?
<gruberror> nosrednaekim: yes
<romudog> but i liike linux more becuse of its better suited for me..
<Tm_T> BluesKaj: hum you're not in #kubuntu-offtopic I notice
<BluesKaj> well, it takes some work but it's worth the search , romudog
<gruberror> nosrednaekim: now let's go from the beginning again :)
<gruberror> mount /dev/hdc1 /mnt ?
<nosrednaekim> gruberror: are you in the chroot?
<BluesKaj> Tm_T, no should i be ?  :)
<Tm_T> not should, but could :)
<ubuntu> alright
<ubuntu> >_<
<gruberror> nosrednaekim: do I need to mount the drive first?
<gruberror> to get to chroot?
<Tm_T> BluesKaj: I plugged second monitor in, quite simple
<nosrednaekim> gruberror: yeah
<gruberror> but what drive
<nosrednaekim> gruberror: remember how to do that?
<gruberror> sudo mount /dev/hdc3 ?
<jlund> I just installed Kubuntu on my Macbook and I'm very pleased. Is anyone aware of any issues that should make me wary of installing the 3.5.7 update?
<nosrednaekim> gruberror: I guess..
<nosrednaekim> thats what you did b4
<gruberror> ubuntu@ubuntu:/dev$ sudo mount /dev/hdc3
<gruberror> mount: can't find /dev/hdc3 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<gruberror> ah I forgot the /mnt part :)
<blizzzek> stillt have the problem, that i have compiled and installed kate plugin "katephpbrwoser" surccesfully, but do not know how to get it into kate. it is not listed in settings->extensions
<blizzzek> any idea?
<nosrednaekim> gruberror: did it work?
<gruberror> nosrednaekim: now I'm in chroot, and the drives in /dev are gone again :/
<nosrednaekim> gruberror: eh...
<Meglo> sorry to bother you guys, but qtparted wont let me resize or configure any partitions, all the options are blanked out. They aren't mounted either
<nosrednaekim> Meglo: you in the livecd?
<Meglo> yes
<nosrednaekim> did you start it as root?
<Meglo> Oh
<Meglo> sudo qtparted?
<nosrednaekim> ie "kdesu qtparted"
<nosrednaekim> gruberror: somethings wrong with your system..... back up any data you have on there.
<gruberror> nosrednaekim: when I exit chroot, and do ls in dev i can see the drives
<gruberror> but not in chroot :/
<arriesp> aora wervo
<nosrednaekim> yeah... somethings messed up with your installation
<jlund> Are there any disadvantages to upgrading to the 3.5.7 packages?
<nosrednaekim> jlund: not really
<nosrednaekim> 3.5.6 is pretty stable
<gruberror> nosrednaekim: I reinstalled like 3 times :/
<nosrednaekim> gruberror: how long did this latest install last?
<nosrednaekim> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<gruberror> nosrednaekim: like, 30-40 minutes
<nosrednaekim> gruberror: oh.... so today is the first time you've tried installing
<gruberror> nosrednaekim: yes :)
<nosrednaekim> gruberror: try this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<gruberror> nosrednaekim: I don't want to reinstall windows
<Meglo> hmmm, qtparted failed to open device, error: file system has an incompatible feature enabled "QWidget::setMinimumSize: The smallest allowed size it (0,0)"
<Meglo> that shows up in konsole
<nosrednaekim> gruberror: no.. there is a tutorial later on on how to restore your grub without a chroot
<gruberror> nosrednaekim: ah, ok, thnx
<Meglo> thats after doing kdesu qtparted
<jlund> Will security issues (if any) be covered in the 3.5.7 packages?
<nosrednaekim> Meglo: but does it work?
<Meglo> no
<nosrednaekim> what command did you run, exactly
<Meglo> kdesu qtparted
<Meglo> x related errors occur but I think thats unrelated
<nosrednaekim> Meglo: yeah.
<Meglo> I can work with my other disks just fine apparently, but I'm not going to test it as i want to leave them alone
<nosrednaekim> Meglo: right.... did you just do defualt  formatting?
<Meglo> Its been a while but I did the default full disk format
<Meglo> I did use qtparted to set it as an "unactive" partition
<romudog> nosrednaekim: Hi bro guess what ive totally screwed up everything :) this is lame anyway when you get a chance to help me fix all this crap eg the non starting kde login thing and all and the part where i dont have the shutdown option..i would really appreciate it.
<Meglo> :<
<nosrednaekim> Meglo: when?
<nosrednaekim> romudog: congrats..
<Meglo> at the beginning of this livecd session
<dick-richardson> anyone else have the kicker not come up when its auto-hidden?
<XVampireX> Does anyone know if it's possible to watch videos higher in resolution than the monitor itself is capable of?
<dick-richardson> alt-f1 will bring it up
<romudog> nosrednaekim: Yeah this is really pissing me off i wish i could just reset default values of EVERYTHING and keep all my apps and current setup tho
<nosrednaekim> romudog: hmm well you probably messed around iwth it a bit too much
<romudog> nosrednaekim: naw its just effed i didnt do much i restored my backup xorg
<Meglo> people tell me that PartitionMagic really sucks but I don't know anymore
<Meglo> :/
<Meglo> Should I try another app?
<nosrednaekim> cfdisk. although that'll probably tell you the same thing (which I don't understant)
<blizzzek> grml
<Meglo> nosrednaekim: heh, GParted workd :P
<nosrednaekim> cool.
<romudog> nosrednaekim: Okay..I've made up my mind any chance you can help me to setup a new install of kubuntu and explain to me how to use a tool like DD to just restore everything? lmfao
<Meglo> nosrednaekim: thanks for the help tho, it appreciate it. :)
<romudog> nosrednaekim: i think that would be faster than getting pissed and then trying to fix it :P
<nosrednaekim> Meglo: NP
<nosrednaekim> romudog: dd ain't gonna help you
<nosrednaekim> romudog: only a reinstall will.(pretty much)
<romudog> nosrednaekim:cant it sync drives and restore?
<nosrednaekim> it can't restore what you've messed up.
<Sayers> Pricey: hi
<blizzzek> ..... cannot get a kate plugin workin
<romudog> nosrednaekim: no me reinstalling Kubuntu dd'ing the drive over to my spare drive and being able to sync after i make changes so its to my liking then if i fuck it up i can restore my main drive from the other?
<nosrednaekim> yeah I guess that would work... keep a separate /home though
<romudog> nosrednaekim: What do you mean? I have a 350gb drive i usually keep my stuff on
<nosrednaekim> oh ok...
<romudog> nosrednaekim: Does dd let me sync though?
<nosrednaekim> romudog: no I don't think so..but rsync does
<scott_> does anyone know how to quick email a file online (or picture)?
<nosrednaekim> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<dick-richardson> can you enable desktop effects in kubuntu?
<nosrednaekim> dick-richardson: no with a simple click no..
<nosrednaekim> dick-richardson: which desktop effects do you have?
<nosrednaekim> compiz or beryl?
<dick-richardson> none...just moved to kubuntu from ubuntu...had been using the stock compiz
<nosrednaekim> dick-richardson: ah ok... run "compiz --replace"
<dick-richardson> i lost my titlebar
<nosrednaekim> wait a little while..
<nosrednaekim> like a half a minute
<dick-richardson> kk
<nosrednaekim> start up a new program and see if that brings it back/
<nosrednaekim> (on the new window
<dick-richardson> not yet
<nosrednaekim> dick-richardson: press alt+f2 and then "kwin --replace"
<dick-richardson> yep, i'm back...no compiz
<nosrednaekim> ok.. good
<nosrednaekim> (that you're bacl)
<nosrednaekim> you need beryl....
<dick-richardson> i installed compiz-core..was there more I should have?
<nosrednaekim> dick-richardson: was it working on gnome?
<dick-richardson> yeah
<nosrednaekim> are you using XGL?
<dick-richardson> no, i believe aiglx
<nosrednaekim> or do you have an nvidia or Intel.
<nosrednaekim> ok...
<nosrednaekim> well you see, beryl is better for KDE.
<nosrednaekim> compiz os more like gnome
<nosrednaekim> *is
<dick-richardson> I can do that
<nosrednaekim> just go get beryl and emerald.
<dick-richardson> I enjoyed the beryl-manager better, anyway
<nosrednaekim> and beryl-manager
<nosrednaekim> yeah... beryl manager is cool
<scott_> do you know how to email a picture quickly?
<nosrednaekim> scott_: attach it.
<scott_> <nosrednaekim> i have a right click button on firefox that sends images, but it says 'javascript: return false'
<lmerovingio> somebody can help me with apache2 and php
<lmerovingio> I try to install it but when I try to open a test,php appears the dialog to download it or open
<lmerovingio> what could be?
<cantakerous> hi
<cantakerous> how do I remove a package?
<cantakerous> in command line?
<cantakerous> sudo apt-get remove foo?
<scott_> sudo apt-get remove
<nosrednaekim> cantakerous: yep
<nosrednaekim> easy eh?
<cantakerous> wait is there a way to make Firefox NOT use kaffeine-mozilla plugin?
<cantakerous> I can't watch Apple trailers
<cantakerous> :'-(
<cantakerous> I might change to m$$$ XP
<nosrednaekim> ohhh... now there is a threat
<nosrednaekim> ;)
<nosrednaekim> cantakerous: I'm sure you can... look around in the firefox settings.
<cantakerous> is that what you want?
<nosrednaekim> or uninstall kaffeine-mozzila
<dick-richardson> with the state of the linux community, threatening xandros might be worse
<nosrednaekim> cantakerous: of course not
<scott_> you can set the file hanling prefrences in your firefox prefrences menu
<nosrednaekim> haha
<HomerOS> hi guys
<ActionParsnip> hi all
* ActionParsnip waves
<nosrednaekim> or suse
<nosrednaekim> hey
<lmerovingio> hello, what can I do with my apache2
<cantakerous> nothing
<cantakerous> now why doesn't apple trailers work with Xine and it works with mplayer?
<HomerOS> some knows something about open SUSE?
<HomerOS> someone knows something about open SUSE?
<dick-richardson> I know they made a deal w/the devil
<dick-richardson> ;)
<cantakerous> HomerOS: I am someone that knows about $u$e
<cantakerous> HomerOS: $u$e sold out to M$$$oft XP
<papo_> hello, I have no sound since I upgrade kubuntu. It is an ibook. Any idea?
<cantakerous> papo_: alsamixer?
<cantakerous> papo_: type on a term alsamixer and unmute everything
<dick-richardson> where do you adjust plugin options in beryl?
<romudog> hey nosrednaekim:You there?
<papo_> it is all unmuted
<papo_> no sound
<romudog> Wheres the auto=mount file?
<lmerovingio> hi again, I install apache2-php5-mysql-server-4.1 but php doesnt work, when I try to open a php appears the dialog to download it or open
<lmerovingio> what can I do?
<cantakerous> papo_: then I don't know
<cantakerous> papo_: I've just solve a few stuff regarding sound
<nosrednaekim> romudog: not really
<romudog> nosrednaekim:i booted and its like EVERYTHING was back to normal...weird :P
<HomerOS> what do i need to run beryl?
<papo_> thanks anyway
<nosrednaekim> romudog: cool
<nosrednaekim> thats always nice
<HomerOS> alguno en castellano?
<papo_> si yo pero soy un gaan en linux
<lider_> SALUDOS A TODOS DE VENEZUELA  )
<Tm_T> lider_: uh oh, hi
<papo_> hola lider_
<lider_> HOLA MEN
<lider_> que cuentas
<Tm_T> !es | lider_
<ubotu> lider_: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<papo_> muy bien gracias
<Tm_T> english here thank you
<lider_> ok  sorry
<lider_> lol
<navets_> I am using beryl and I want to take a screenshot while spinning my cube
<navets_> how can I do this
<draik> I'm running KDE, GNOME and SFCE
<draik> *XFCE
<draik> How do I make KDE my default?
<blizzz> navets_:  i think you should have a look at a screenkast/desktop recording software, but i did not try it out
<navets_> blizzz: k thx
<blizzz> np
<Tm_T> draik: doesn't it save your last selection? or ask if you like to make it to your default
<draik> Tm_T: It does, but if I have to sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, I get GNOME
<draik> I don't get UBUNTU, it takes me to EDUBUNTU
<Tm_T> interesting
<draik> Yup
<draik> This has happened since the upgrade from Edgy to Feisty
<draik> I can't even get Beryl
<Lunar_Lamp> !acrobat
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about acrobat - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Lunar_Lamp> !reader
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about reader - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Lunar_Lamp> !pdf
<ubotu> pdf is the Portable Document Format created by Adobe; viewable in GNU/Linux with xpdf/kpdf/gpdf, evince and also adobe reader (free download, but closed source)
<thedude> if I change the name of my user folder to thedude2, will that change all of my info to thedude2, or simply bork my user dir?
<Minataku> xpdf is the best one
<shadowhywind> hay all, having a werid problem, every cd i put in, it will play the first 6 seconds, freeze for a second, and then play the next 6 seconds and freeze again... any ideas?
<Sayers> Are there any decent multi track studio's?
<Sayers> and for some reason Audacity cant detect my speakers
<waltercool> hi there
<waltercool> i have a problem installing a linux distro and now i see gitches in grub window and not start... what can i do?
<Sayers> doubt it is a bug
<Sayers> probably a reacent change you did
<Minataku> Uh
<Minataku> Sayers: Never assume
<Minataku> Especially assume something completely unfounded
<Sayers> true
<nzk> What is the modifier to make APT shut up and do what i say rather than questioning me?
<Minataku> Chances are it may not have installed correctly
<Minataku> nzk: Ask it
<Minataku> Or read the manual page
<Minataku> Or run it's command line with " < yes" at the end
<Tm_T> nzk: apt-get --help ;)
<Minataku> Sayers: Sorry to snap at you like that
<Minataku> A bit pissed right now
<nzk> What should I add to my update script for Ubuntu? http://slexy.org/paste/3256
<nzk> Can I alias those commands as ShutUpAndUpdate?
<Sayers> !studio
<ubotu> ubuntustudio is a site for the artist who wishes to use Ubuntu as their Digital Audio Workstation. It contains all the best parts of Audio/Graphical/Visual components from the Ubuntu repositories, and extra! Available at http://www.ubuntustudio.com. Or visit #ubuntustudio.
<tucci> I'm having a dependency problem - I need lipxpcom.so and I can't find it anywhere. Any help?
<draik> What does my nVidia video card need to play OpenGL screensavers?
<draik> What package?
<lmerovingio> hello, I have turion64 with kubuntu 7.04, when I install a apache,mysql,php5, and try to open test,php but appear a dialog to dowload the file or open it
<lmerovingio> when I try to hear a mp3 file with amarok it doesn't work
<Fr0de> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<lmerovingio> mp3 isnt free?
<jairo> I can't do this webcam work under kubuntu feisty: Bus 004 Device 003: ID 0ac8:305b Z-Star Microelectronics Corp.
<Minataku> lmerovingio: Patent encumberance issues
<jairo> I've been trying everything in the last two weeks...
<Minataku> If it's not supported, it's not supported
<jairo> gspca modules, gspca source, the tarball from the site...
<jairo> Any help?
<lmerovingio> I didn't knew it
<Minataku> lmerovingio: It's not too well known
<Minataku> That said, I use it anyway
<Fr0de> jairo: I think my webcam at home is a Z-Star.. must be a different model, as mine works fine
<jairo> Fr0de: I googled a lot and it looks like this webcam works fine. The module gspca is loaded, but there is no "camera type jpeg".
<Fr0de> jairo: what programs have you tried to use the cam with?
<jairo> kopete.
<tom_> I lost adept with an update any ideals how to get it back I am running gusty
<Fr0de> jairo: do you get anything in the Devices section in settings?
<tom_> no it is a program like apt get
<lmerovingio> appear to be working now but I dont hear anything
<Fr0de> tom_: sudo apt-get install adept
<jairo> Fr0de: in USB Devices -> UHCI Host Controller - PC Camera
<tom_> ok
<lmerovingio> minataku -  appear to be working now but I dont hear anything
<Minataku> lmerovingio: Settings all correct?
<tom_> now I got and error where can I paste it
<Minataku> Audio, that is
<Minataku> Like the volume and crap?
<Fr0de> tom_: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<lmerovingio> minataku: seems to be ok
<maxime> I have fatality error with kubuntu
<maxime> error: could not find trash
<tom_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27207/
<maxime> help me please
<Minataku> Weird
<maxime> yes
<maxime> please help me
<maxime> I don't delete any files
<Fr0de> tom_: did you do as the error suggested?
<maxime> create a new folder to /home/maxime/...
<tom_> yes
<lmerovingio> ok, i dont wanna kill linux yet, another task, I installed beryl, but when I exec it the screen turns white and nothing happend
<maxime> a ok
<maxime> help me please!!!
<lmerovingio> I have a nvidia 6150
<maxime> wat?
<maxime> thx for help :@
<tom_> do you think I am going to have to reformat
<Fr0de> tom_: hmm.. seeing as you're running a beta release, that might not be a bad idea. keep your /home partition, though! :)
<tom_> how can I do that
<tom_> in the advance part of the install
<bryan> Cannot relogin after after screensaver locks screen
<Fr0de> tom_: depends if you partitioned the hdd with a separated /home partition.. :P
<tom_> I just installed with the cd download use entire hd
<Fr0de> tom_: then you don't have a separate /home part by default..
<bryan> any one?
<tom_> no dont think so
<bryan> Cannot relogin after after screensaver locks screen.
<Fr0de> tom_: then when you reinstall, make a separate partition for your /home :)
<Fr0de> bryan: caps lock?
<tom_> can I do that now
<devnull> !search deluge
<ubotu> Found: deluge really, deluge
<devnull> !deluge
<ubotu> deluge is a new Bittorrent client, created using Python and GTK+, intended to bring a native, full-featured client to !GTK environments such as GNOME and Xfce - See http://deluge-torrent.org/ for more information or http://download.deluge-torrent.org/stable/ubuntu/feisty/ for downloading.
<bryan> Frode-no
<bryan> Frode- y
<Fr0de> tom_: backup any stuff you want to keep onto some other media, then when you reinstall, do manual partition editing and allocate a separate partition for your /home
<tom_> ok that be it then
<Fr0de> bryan: no and yes?
<tom_> thank you very much
<Fr0de> tom_: that's ok - good luck - read about partitioning before you jump in
<krocker> after I do a reinstall, how do I restore my users from my old /home dir?
<bryan> Frode-No
<Fr0de> tom_: google should be your friend there..
<Fr0de> bryan: reset your password from a terminal (Ctrl-Alt-F1), see if that helps
<bryan> Frode- maybe I stated my issue wrong.  I have my pictures to works in slide mode to use as a screen saver but after I try to go back It will not do anything just stay on the picture if froze on.
<devnull> libboost = what in *ubuntu
<Fr0de> bryan: do you get a password prompt?
<bryan> Frode-No
<bryan> Frode-Just freez on picture
<krocker> is there any easy user migration tools out there?
<Fr0de> devnull: aptitude search libboost
<Fr0de> bryan: what if you try typing something?
<bryan> Frode- only mouse will show on picture but nothing allow to stop screen saver
<draik> !OpenGL
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about opengl - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<draik> For all of you running Feisty with an nVidia card... How do you get OpenGL to work?
<Fr0de> bryan: what screensaver? one bundled with *ubuntu or a third-party one?
<Minataku> !nv | draik
<ubotu> draik: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<draik> Thank you Minataku
<Search4Lancer> erm... my USB drive apparently disconnected and reconnected.. or something.. while I was gone, and now it's showing as a "locked folder" == I can't access it, which is throwing off Amarok, as that's where my music is... anything I can do without rebooting
<bryan> Frode- the one option that allows you to use own pictures as a slide show screen saver
<Minataku> draik: np
<Search4Lancer> bryan: what's your problem with it? works fine for me
<Fr0de> bryan: try using one or two pictures (from the bundled ones), just to see if it is an issue with your picture set, somehow
<bryan> Search4lancer-keeps freezing ona picture and then I can get out of it. It just show the arrow on picture
<Fr0de> Search4Lancer: unmount it from terminal
<bryan> Frode- OK
<Fr0de> bryan: are you ok to get back in by killing the screensaver from a term?
<bryan> Frode - no I have to shut down manual
<Fr0de> bryan: just Ctrl-Alt-F1, log in in the prompt, then find the process (using 'nice top' to see the running procs) then kill the screensaver off.. :)
<krocker> so do I just cp the old passwd file to get my old users back?
<Fr0de> krocker: you'd need to check the user id numbers - make sure they are the same
<krocker> I haven't recreated the old accounts yet, except for mine
<krocker> how do I check the uid's?
<Fr0de> krocker: and remember your /etc/group and /etc/shadow files, too
<rustalot> my screen resolution is really messed up
<bryan> Frode- I can't do anything besides moving mouse
<Schuenemann> Minataku, I can't get my card to work even with that tutoria
<Fr0de> krocker: compare them in the passwd files compared to files in their home folders
<bryan> IFrode I used another screen saver and it works ok
<rustalot> it's showing at 640 x 480 when it should be 1280 x 1024
<Fr0de> bryan: ctrl-alt-F1 or F2 or F3 don't work?
<Minataku> Schuenemann: ATI card?
<Minataku> !resolution | rustalot
<ubotu> rustalot: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<bryan> Frode- correct
<Schuenemann> Minataku, nope, an old nvidia geforce 32 MB
<Minataku> Schuenemann: Hrm
<Schuenemann> I was able to configure in edgy, but not in feisty
<Minataku> Weird
<Minataku> You probably want the free driver
<Schuenemann> the wiki has no specific section for kubuntu feisty, only ubuntu
<Minataku> Or the nvidia-legacy one
<Search4Lancer> Fr0de: umount: NEW VOLUME is not mounted (according to mtab)    shall I start fiddling around with mtab and ftab now?
<Minataku> Schuenemann: The core is the same
<Fr0de> bryan: that's odd.. I guess you'll have to do it the hard way.. oh, does ctrl-alt-backspace kill the x server?
<bryan> Frode- It seem if it goes to the end of the pictures it freezes like it wants to start over the slide show
<Schuenemann> but the process for ubuntu uses it's GUI or something (I forgot for now)
<Minataku> Ah
<Fr0de> Search4Lancer: in a term, type: mount
<Minataku> Yeah, that's a shortsight
<Schuenemann> I installed the nvidia-legacy but I get a black screen when I restart X and I have to restart the whole system, use the safe mode and replace the xorg.conf
<Minataku> Schuenemann: Yipe!
<Fr0de> Search4Lancer: and find what device it is, then umount that device
<Schuenemann> yeah heh
<Search4Lancer> heh, silly me, helps to have the actual path...
<Minataku> I wish someone else was here, I'm not quite up to helping tonight XD
<david_> hi there. ive actidently deleted the default apache2 index.html file. is there a way i can recreate this file?
<Fr0de> Search4Lancer: :P
<Schuenemann> hmm :-/
<Search4Lancer> except... it's not listed
<Minataku> ataraxia_: Playing Aegis Wing lately?
<Fr0de> !offtopic | Minataku
<ubotu> Minataku: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<hitmanWilly> Minataku, howdy :)
<Minataku> Fr0de: One line is hardly offtopic
<Schuenemann> ataraxua is a phantasy start IV magic
<Schuenemann> ataraxia*
<Minataku> !attitude | Fr0de
<ubotu> Fr0de: The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Fr0de> Minataku: thought I'd get in early! :P
<Minataku> Schuenemann: Ah, it's also the bad guys in Aegis Wing
<Schuenemann> !why | Fr0de
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about why - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Minataku> Fr0de: Sorry, I'm just in a bit of a sour mood
<Schuenemann> nevermind
<Minataku> Apologies for the snap
<Fr0de> Minataku: no worries! :)
<Minataku> ^^
<binser> I'm trying to install Kubuntu, it won't let me choose to resize my windows install, any ideas?
<draik> Minataku: I don't suppose you know what I need for the GeForce FX 5700LE, do you?
<draik> Minataku: says it's supported by 7.04
<Search4Lancer> alright Fr0de, I found it in the /dev/disk/by-label folder listed as sda2... however, that still claims to not be mounted - guess it's time to just give up and either log out and back in, or reboot, eh?
<Fr0de> Search4Lancer: hmm.. did you 'sudo umount /dev/sda2' ?
<Search4Lancer> nope, would've expected a permissions error if that was necessary but not done
<Search4Lancer> yup, still no go
<Minataku> draik: No idea, sorry
<Fr0de> Search4Lancer: what do you get if you 'sudo lsof /dev/sda2' ?
<Minataku> hitmanWilly: Heya (Sorry for the late reply X3 )
<Search4Lancer> Fr0de: a short little lag, then another prompt, but no message, and it's still showing as a locked folder in /media
<bryan> Frode-got it fixed
<draik> Minataku: Thanks
<draik> hitmanWilly: It was my power supply!
<hitmanWilly> Minataku, that's fine, im kinda back and forth tonight
<Fr0de> Search4Lancer: and it's not in the output from 'mount' now?
<Fr0de> bryan: cool :)
<hitmanWilly> draik, what was?
<bryan> Frode- used sudo apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx
<Fr0de> bryan: good old driver issues.. nothing like 'em.. :P
<draik> hitmanWilly: From last night when my desktop gave out on me
<Search4Lancer> Fr0de: it never was
<bryan> Frode-Thanks for all your help
<hitmanWilly> draik, oh, ok, sorry, no short term memory anymore...
<draik> LOL
<Fr0de> bryan: *shrug* I didn't really do anything.. ;)
<draik> It's ok
<najib> hey
<najib> umm.....
<najib> i swtiched from GNOME
<najib> to KDE
<najib> is there a way to get icons
<najib> for KDE
<bryan> Now to a new issue
<Fr0de> Search4Lancer: did you close amarok?
<Search4Lancer> did now :-)
<hitmanWilly> najib, you mean have the same desktop icons you did in gnome?
<bryan> I can't get my xternal drive to work.  It see it but I cannot access it
<najib> hitmanwilly, no i mean as in get better icons for KDE
<Fr0de> Search4Lancer: then unplug the drive, I think.. and plug it in again..
<bryan> I read that I can force the drive to show but I don't know how
<Search4Lancer> trust me, that's the first thing I tried :-D
<Search4Lancer> bone it, I'll just log out or reboot.... thanks for trying, though
<Minataku> hitmanWilly: So am I (quite obviously XD )
<Minataku> Sorry again, BTW X3
<Minataku> I think I'll just go
<Fr0de> Search4Lancer: try to log out first
<hitmanWilly> nj786, yup, you can download new ones and change them out to your hearts content :)
<hitmanWilly> nj786, try kde-look.org and look through the icon themes
<nj786> hitmanwilly, mind showing me how?
<hitmanWilly> nj786, right click on any icon, edit it, then click the icon in the dialog that comes up
<Search4Lancer> boooo, didn't work....
<hitmanWilly> nj786, err by edit it i mean select properties
<binser> Anyone know why Kubuntu install won't give me the choice to resize my ntsf partition?
<Search4Lancer> and that, my friends, is what's known as overheating twice in a row
<draik> WOOHOO
<draik> I got my nVidia drivers going
<draik> and Beryl
<draik> Hmmm... no border on my windows...
<draik> !beryl
<ubotu> beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. Help in #ubuntu-effects
<Dragnslcr> There's a command to fix that
<Dragnslcr> sudo nvidia-xconfig --add-argb-glx-visuals -d 24
<Dragnslcr> Should do it
<Jucato> or run beryl-manager and choose Aquamarine as your window decoration...
<Jucato> (you need to have beryl-manager and aquamarine installed of course)
<draik> Dragnslcr: Do I need to restart X or something?
<draik> after I do that command
<draik> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<crdlb> draik, yes
<crdlb> (to the restart X)
<draik> crdlb: Thank you.
<draik> Will do in a bit
<draik> That did it Dragnslcr
<draik> Thank you
<draik> Jucato: Thank you so much for the driver info
<Jucato> draik: sure
<romudog> How do i enable mp3 support in AmaroK?
<michael_m> can someone help me with a network problem
<michael_m> ?
<Dr_willis> !mp3
<Dr_willis> I though amarok asked to download the mp3 stuff..
<romudog> !mp3
<romudog> it does
<romudog> but it crashes every time
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Dr_willis> I recall that.. i forget how i got it to go.. I think i just apt-get installed'ed the package it was wanting from the shell
<fitoria_> hay
<fitoria_> hey can any one help me
<Dr_willis> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<fitoria_> with a nvidia driver
<romudog> !nvidia
<fitoria_> for a gefroce4 440mx
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<fitoria_> ok ill see
<michael_m> fitoria  search for a program called envy. does everything automatically
<fitoria_> o thanks
<Dr_willis> heck its a simple apt-get install nvidia-glx
<Dr_willis> last i looked.
<Dr_willis> was rather simple without envy. :)
<fitoria_> so what can i do
<Dr_willis> I think envy does use the Latest 'from nvidia' drivers
<draik> fitoria_: sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-new
<Dr_willis> fitoria_,  read the !nvidia site the bot gave... for a start
<michael_m> yeah it goes to the nvidia website adn gets the lates
<hitmanWilly> Dr_willis, yeah, but that nasty xorg.conf editing :)
<Dr_willis> hitmanWilly,  what nasty? change nv to nvidia?
<fitoria_> do  i have to change the xorg
<Dr_willis> :)
<hitmanWilly> Dr_willis, that was a joke
<Dr_willis> actually with the apt-get stuff ya dont even need to do that do ya? thers some command that does it.
<Dr_willis> ACTUALLY dosent the 'restricted-drivers' tool handle this now a days under feisty?
<hitmanWilly> Dr_willis, nvidia-xconfig, which does in fact work pretty well
<hitmanWilly> Dr_willis, when it works
<fitoria_> so with envy is easier
<draik> fitoria_: Sorry, not new... sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx
<lmerovingio> how can i set the beryl to start at begin
<fitoria_> or without it
<michael_m> fitoria, heres envy   http://www.albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html
<fitoria_> ok
<fitoria_> thanks
<draik> !startup
<ubotu> To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<draik> lmerovingio: ^^
<hitmanWilly> lmerovingio, link it in ~/.kde/Autostart
<michael_m> can someone help me with a network issue?
<fitoria_> hey envy says that
<romudog> !ask
<fitoria_> ubuntu is suported
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<lmerovingio> jeje, sorry i am new
<draik> fitoria_: Don't use envy
<fitoria_> but kubuntu
<fitoria_> ?
<Dr_willis> fitoria_,  you really DONT need to be using envy
<crdlb> fitoria_, what card do you have?
<michael_m> im running kubuntu and it workd
<fitoria_> geforce4 440mx
<fitoria_> i thing
<Dr_willis> I could of gotten the nvidia stuff installed by the time it took ya to even look up envy.
<draik> crdlb: It's under the nvidia-glx package
<michael_m> ubuntu is gnome and kubuntu is kde ubuntu basically
<crdlb> fitoria_, sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx linux-generic && sudo nvidia-xconfig --add-argb-glx-visuals -d 24
<Dr_willis> 'sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx' ( READ that bots wiki it gave for other potential issues)
<Dr_willis> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<michael_m> dr willis could ya help me with a network problem?
<Dr_willis> depends on the problem michael_m
<hitmanWilly> michael_m, what's the issue?
<michael_m> well i cant get ndiswrapper to wrap around the windows driver for my netgear card
<fitoria_> crdlb those sudo in 2 separated lines isnt
<fitoria_> ?
<michael_m> im running 64 bit and using the marvell 64 bit drivers
<crdlb> fitoria_, no that's all one command
<fitoria_> ok
<fitoria_> i ll try rigth now
<michael_m> when i run modprobe ndiswrapper the console says    Killed
<michael_m> any ideas?
<crdlb> fitoria_, is it a laptop?
<fitoria_> nop
<fitoria_> is a destktop
<crdlb> then you shouldn't get the black screen issue
<hitmanWilly> michael_m, run modprobe with the -v option
<fitoria_> look it says sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx linux-generic && sudo nvidia-xconfig --add-argb-glx-visuals -d 24
<fitoria_> ops sorry
<hitmanWilly> michael_m, that may help in diagnosing the issue
<michael_m> i did that first
<fitoria_> dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<michael_m> the  ... --first time   command??
<bryan> filtoria- try using ENVY google it
<fitoria_> crdlb what happened
<hitmanWilly> michael_m, modprobe -v ndiswrapper
<michael_m> ok, ill try it
<hitmanWilly> michael_m, can you pastebin the output of that?
<hitmanWilly> !paste | michael_m
<ubotu> michael_m: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<michael_m> sure. just lemme redownload ndiswrapper
<Dr_willis> fitoria_,  fix the pakcage manager with 'sudo dpkg --confgure -a' like its suggesting
<hitmanWilly> michael_m, k
<bryan> filtoria- it would look for your card and down lod driver auto.
<fitoria_> ok
<fitoria_> ill try
<fitoria_> what do i select
<fitoria_> in the sudo dpkg --confgure -a
<Dr_willis> try it and see what it does. Im wondering how ya packages got confused.
<hitmanWilly> fitoria_, you don't have to select anything
<fitoria_> ok
<fitoria_> i misspelled
<bryan> How do you force my xternal hdd to show up?
<bob_sinclair> show up where?
<hitmanWilly> bryan, mount it by hand
<bryan> hitmanwilly- how
<lmerovingio> how can I create a link of beryl in the autostart directory
<fitoria_> its running
<bob_sinclair> !autostart
<ubotu> To make programs autostart with your KDE session, you can make a link to it in ~/.kde/Autostart. The package 'kcontrol-autostart' makes a kcontrol item for handling items in that directory.
<hitmanWilly> bryan, sudo mount /dev/<name of device> /<mountpoint>
<fitoria_> i did the dpkg --configure -a
<fitoria_> next i get the drivers ok?
<bob_sinclair> bryan confirm the partition/disk in sudo fdisk -l
<fitoria_> hey it has some dependences
<crazy_bus> whenever I try and install or remove things with apt or dpkg I get error like this one, what should I do? unable to open files list file for package `kget': Input/output error
<fitoria_> anybody home
<fitoria_> ?
<bryan> bob_sinclair-ok
<fitoria_> crdlb?
<Dr_willis> fitoria_,  you know we are here.
<Dr_willis> fitoria_,  be a bit more verbose in your problems.. we dont have ESP.
<Dr_willis> at least I dont.. :) that you know of...
<fitoria_> ?
<draik> Dr_willis: You don't have ESP? I would have thought you were the Sifu ESP
<Dr_willis> draik,  im more of a 'remote viewer' :)
<draik> Dr_willis: Not a 'remote reader' huh?
<Dr_willis> then theres those darn space aliens  in my head!
<Dr_willis> draik,  what i view.. you dont need to read. :)
<draik> Dr_willis: Do what I do... wear the aluminum hats! What I read and think.... just keep out!
<fitoria_> so what hapend with my dependences?
<draik> fitoria_: They have to be met
<Dr_willis> fitoria_,  we barly have a cluw what you are refering to...
<Dr_willis> apt-get install Whatever. 'should' install all dependencies
<fitoria_> so ill explain
<fitoria_> look
<bryan> what is a mount point
<fitoria_> i did 'dpkg --configure -a'
<draik> fitoria_: I keep getting an error. How do I fix it? That's what you're giving us
<Dr_willis> bryan,  a directory, (that allready exists) that a filesystem 'shows up in'
<draik> fitoria_: Do as you're told
<fitoria_> then i sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx linux-generic && sudo nvidia-xconfig --add-argb-glx-visuals -d 24
<Dr_willis> bryan,  mount /dev/hda1 /media/stuff (stuff is a folder, that is the mount point)
<hitmanWilly> bryan, its a directory on the system where you want the drive to attach to
<fitoria_> so it says installing then it says it have some dependences
<draik> fitoria_: sudo apt-get install <missing package 1> <missing package 2> ... <missing package n>
* Dr_willis wonders what packages are missing.
<Dr_willis> because apt-get should auto select them.. UNLESS you are refering to the 'reccomended' packages.
<fitoria_> draik: should i put that
<draik> Dr_willis: Bet it's got nothing to do with nvidia or beryl
<draik> fitoria_: not exactly as I gave it to you.
<Dr_willis> fitoria_,  what packages are it saying is 'dependences'
<michael_m> hitmanWilly   sorry i had to reboot. what was that command? modprobe ndiswrapper -m?
<fitoria_> wait a second
<draik> 1...
<draik> 2....
<hitmanWilly> sudo modprobe -v ndiswrapper
<draik> 3...
<draik> .................
<Dr_willis> :)
<fitoria_> this one
<fitoria_> j2re1.4-mozilla-plugin: Depende: j2re1.4 pero no va a instalarse
<michael_m> k, and can u give me a link to the pastebin
<draik> Missing java
<hitmanWilly> !paste | michael_m
<ubotu> michael_m: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<Dr_willis> 1.4 ? isent that rather old?
<Dr_willis> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy) or earlier.
<Dr_willis> Oh wait - its suns funny versioning.. :)
<draik> fitoria_: sudo apt-get install sun-java6
<fitoria_> ok
<draik> fitoria_: list all of them
<draik> with your install
<fitoria_> how?
<fitoria_> it says thath i doestn find a package sun-java 6
<JEANMASS> hi
<Dr_willis> fitoria_,  did you type it right?
<michael_m> hitmanWilly   http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27223/
<michael_m> it didnt do like it did last time
<fitoria_> yes
<fitoria_> i did
<JEANMASS> i use wengo
<fitoria_> sun-java6
<JEANMASS> however the last version is not in the repos
<JEANMASS> shoud i install the package from the website?
<draik> fitoria_: sudo apt-get install sun-java6-bin sun-java6-demo sun-java6-doc sun-java6-fonts sun-java6-javadb sun-java6-jdk sun-java6-jre sun-java6-plugin sun-java6-source
<crazy_bus> I tried to fix my apt with this command posted on the ubuntu forums "sudo sh -c "mv /var/lib/dpkg/status /var/lib/dpkg/status.bak; sudo apt-get update""  Now I get this error dpkg: failed to open package info file `/var/lib/dpkg/status' for reading: No such file or directory
<Dr_willis> i always just install 'sudo apt-get install  sun-java6-jre'
<hitmanWilly> michael_m, it looks like its working
<michael_m> now what do i do
<fitoria_> i will try dr willis
<JEANMASS> ??
<hitmanWilly> michael_m, see if its working :)
<Dr_willis> fitoria_,  draik 's line installs Every java thing that exists. ) i think. :) heh.
<fitoria_> ok
<fitoria_> willis i didnt worked
<michael_m> hitmanWilly i right click on knetwork manager but my wireless doesnt show up
<Dr_willis> Talk about a caffine kick.
<fitoria_> i ll try draik
<Dr_willis> fitoria_,  things like 'dident work' dont really tell us much.
<hitmanWilly> michael_m, ok, sudo iwconfig, paste that
<fitoria_> it doesnt find the package
<michael_m> k
<draik> Dr_willis: What is so hard about it doesn't work o-O?
<fitoria_> draik it has dependences too
<michael_m> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27223/
<bryan> ok so I need to mount this:
<bryan> Disk /dev/sdb: 250.0 GB, 250059349504 bytes
<draik> sudo apt-get upgrade
<bryan> 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 30401 cylinders
<bryan> Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes
<bryan>    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<bryan> /dev/sdb1               1       19122   153597433+   7  HPFS/NTFS
<bryan> /dev/sdb2           19123       24792    45544275    7  HPFS/NTFS
<bryan> /dev/sdb3           24793       30401    45054292+   7  HPFS/NTFS
<fitoria_> are you sure draik
<draik> !pastebin | bryan
<ubotu> bryan: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<Dr_willis> fitoria_,  are you using the latest Kubuntu? "Version Feisty" ?
<fitoria_> yes
<fitoria_> 7.04
<bryan> sorry did not mean to do that
<fitoria_> up to date
<draik> Dr_willis: This would have been a great "how do you do" if it was dapper
<michael_m> hitmanWilly
<michael_m> michael@michael-desktop:~/Desktop/wg311v3-x64/WG311v3-x64$ su
<michael_m> Password:
<michael_m> root@michael-desktop:/home/michael/Desktop/wg311v3-x64/WG311v3-x64# ndiswrapper -i WG311v3.INF
<michael_m> installing wg311v3 ...
<fitoria_> so what can i do
<michael_m> root@michael-desktop:/home/michael/Desktop/wg311v3-x64/WG311v3-x64# ndiswrapper -l
<michael_m> wg311v3 : driver installed
<michael_m>         device (11AB:1FAA) present
<michael_m> root@michael-desktop:/home/michael/Desktop/wg311v3-x64/WG311v3-x64# modprobe -v ndiswrapper
<hitmanWilly> michael_m, im looking at that right now
<michael_m> insmod /lib/modules/2.6.20-15-generic/kernel/ubuntu/misc/ndiswrapper/ndiswrapper.ko
<michael_m> root@michael-desktop:/home/michael/Desktop/wg311v3-x64/WG311v3-x64# iwconfig
<bryan> So how to a force this drive to open:Disk /dev/sdb: 250.0 GB
<michael_m> lo        no wireless extensions.
<michael_m> eth0      no wireless extensions.
<michael_m> root@michael-desktop:/home/michael/Desktop/wg311v3-x64/WG311v3-x64#
<michael_m> crap
<michael_m> sorry
<michael_m> wrong paste
<bob_sinclair> bryan: which partition?
<bob_sinclair> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<bryan> ntfs
<hitmanWilly> michael_m, ok, im not really an expert on ndiswrapper, but if the modules loading into the kernel, it should be working
<fitoria_> drwillis_
<fitoria_> ?
<bob_sinclair> bryan: i see 3 listed
<hitmanWilly> michael_m, are you sure its set up properly?
<bob_sinclair> /dev/sdb1, /dev/sdb2 etc.
<bryan> How could you see the 3?
<bob_sinclair> bryan: read the above link
<bob_sinclair> it details how to do it
<bryan> lets try the first one
<michael_m> hitmanWilly. ill try one more time. could u take a look at my dmesg file though. i also have a really slow boot up and i think it shows whey in dmesg
<hitmanWilly> michael_m, ill see what i can do
<Dr_willis> fitoria_, ?  You may want to paste your full error output to a pastebin site. Some how youve managed to get your package manager confused.
<hitmanWilly> michael_m, you can take out the quiet option in /boot/grub/menu.lst to see where its hanging yourself if you want
<fitoria_> ok
<Dr_willis> i always fix up the boot to show all messages. :)
<Dr_willis> I like seeing them
<jonschnaps> hi
<jonschnaps> the wengo package from repos is not the last one
<jonschnaps> there is a package available on their website
<jonschnaps> i was told to prefer the packages from repos
<michael_m> hitmanWilly i havent been using linux long enough to understand how to do what u did. heres the pastebin   its pretty huge (but repetitive i think)   http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27225/
<jonschnaps> but the new version is much better
<fitoria_> here it is
<fitoria_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27226/
* Dr_willis will bb in a few.
<fitoria_> ok
<Dr_willis> fitoria_,  ICKY....
<Dr_willis> sun-java6-bin: Depende: unixodbc pero no va a instalarse
<Dr_willis>                  Depende: libstdc++5 pero no va a instalarse
<Dr_willis> How the heck is it having issues with libstdc++
<Dr_willis> What have you been doing withyour system? :)
<fitoria_> i dont know
<fitoria_> well
<fitoria_> i just intall it
<Minataku> Dr_willis: What's up?
<Minataku> :D
<fitoria_> yesterday
<fitoria_> and i updated it
<Minataku> Wait
<Dr_willis> fitoria_,  you sure you havent done anything else odd?
<Minataku> sun-java6-bin depends on libstdc++5, but it is not installed
<fitoria_> no
<Minataku> That sounds bad
<fitoria_> nothing
<Dr_willis> Minataku,  yep. thats what i wa thinking.
<Dr_willis> !info libstdc++5
<ubotu> libstdc++5: The GNU Standard C++ Library v3. In component main, is optional. Version 1:3.3.6-15ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 289 kB, installed size 852 kB
<michael_m> hitmanWilly any ideas?
<Dr_willis> i wonder if his repositories are messed up.
<Dr_willis> fitoria_,  try a 'sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade' see if that kicks it all in the head.
<fitoria_> ok all together
* Dr_willis wonders why the error messages are in spanish... :)
<fitoria_> workning
<fitoria_> well the message are in spanish
<fitoria_> because
<fitoria_> i instaled it in spanish
<bob_sinclair> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<fitoria_> ok
<fitoria_> gracias
<hitmanWilly> michael_m, it seems like your hdd is repeatedly resetting itself for some odd reason, also it looks like the windows driver itself on your wireless card isn't talking to the card itself
<fitoria_> look at this please http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27227/
<Dr_willis> Los siguientes paquetes tienen dependencias incumplidas:
<Dr_willis>   j2re1.4-mozilla-plugin: Depende: j2re1.4 pero no est instalado
<Dr_willis> I would say just remove that  j2re1.4-mozilla-plugin :) for a start
<Dr_willis> sudo apt-get remove j2re1.4-mozilla-plugin
<draik> Dr_willis: You're still on this? I left to make a sammich and talked to the wifey for a bit.
<terayam> hello, this is my first day with linuc and I'm having some issues with a few KDE applications regarding internet access
<fitoria_> ok
<fitoria_> i will do
<draik> terayam: ok... what issues?
<Dr_willis> draik,  handign it over to you then. :) i gotta go hit the shower... :P
<draik> Dr_willis: something's pooched.
<draik> repos maybe
<Dr_willis> draik,  thats what i was thinking.
<jonschnaps> guys how to execute a file.sh?
<terayam> well neither my knoqueror or amarok seem to be able to access the internet, but firefox and others work fine
<wsjunior> i have i problem here with the touchpad of my laptop (this one: http://rafb.net/p/ol1xZ890.html). when i log into kde it works for some time but it suddenly stop working without any error message. is this a know problem?
<draik> !source-o-matic | fitoria_
<ubotu> fitoria_: source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<wsjunior> and also my keyboard sometimes repeat keys doing things like thiiiiiiiiiiis
<trakinas> jonschnaps: check if it does have execution permitions.
<fitoria_> ok
<jonschnaps> it does have
<fitoria_> ill check
<wsjunior> both works flawlessly in windows, so i think its not a hardware issue..
<jonschnaps> but when i click it nothin happen
<trakinas> jonschnaps: then, ./nameofthefile.sh
<intelikey> oh no.  my worst fears have come true.  i've died and went to hell.   and have to use windows vesta for ever.
<jonschnaps> i type ./nameofthefile.sh in konsole?
<trakinas> jonschnaps: yes
<trakinas> how do I make my ide ata dvd drive not to be scsi emulated?
<draik> intelikey: Vesta? Is that like the Vespa compared to a Kitana/Ninja/Harley?
<draik> intelikey: BTW, it was a bad PSU on my desktop from last night
<trakinas> k3b detects it as a scsi emulator. it does not work here in ubuntu, but works fine on gentoo, where it isnt detected as scsi
<wsjunior> anybody else experiences problems with the scroll of  synaptics touchpad?
<jonschnaps> trakinas: i am trying to run the latest wengo i downloaded from the website
<jonschnaps> should i uninstall the ubuntu packge?
<draik> wsjunior: Nope. Mine works fine. HP Pavilion N5150
<trakinas> intelikey: yes. i still have the same problem... :/ (i was reading my logs to trying to find one link i saw once, about making it be /hdd, for instance))
<wsjunior> draik: are u using any special configuration?
<wsjunior> draik: or just the defaults?
<terayam> draik: well neither my knoqueror or amarok seem to be able to access the internet, but firefox and others work fine
<intelikey> draik oh,  yeah you said you let the smoke out of the psu
<draik> wsjunior: Nope. It's a full install of Kubuntu
<trakinas> jonschnaps: it is better if you remove it, but not needed. have you read all wengo instructions?
<jonschnaps> there are no instructions
<draik> intelikey: I let the magic smoke out of the elf factory
<intelikey> tosheba satelite any good ?
<draik> terayam: Don't know what to tell you. Check your settings
<trakinas> really?
<terayam> draik: alright, I dunno what to look for though really
<draik> intelikey: I don't like Toshiba at all. Nothing but bad products and horrible luck
<intelikey> looks like it has ati  too.....
<draik> laptops, satellites, TVs, DVD players... crud
<intelikey> like i said it's my worst nightmare
<draik> Sorry, I didn't know the reference
<Dr_willis> Ive seen some guys with real bad luck with Toshiba Laptops.
<Dr_willis> and they were NOT impressed with Toshibas tech support.
<cristiano> oi
<cristiano> caramba tudo em ingles rsrs
<Dr_willis> "laptop over heating? leave the cd-drive door open" was what i heard tech support say.
<intelikey> Dr_willis uhh.
<Dr_willis> intelikey,  yea.. the guy was NOT happy with his toshiba.
<kalorin> I like mine
<kalorin> haven't tried linux on it though
<Dr_willis> Of course different models/makes have different issues.
<kalorin> anyone running an opteron?
<intelikey> ;/
<Dr_willis> I had  sony that the case broke in half... had HP's with bad hinges.. over an dover and over....
<cristiano> somebody me inform .. who sala portuguese ?
<kalorin> I ordered an opeteron 165 for my socket 939 motherboard and waiting for it to get here
<Dr_willis> Got a little COmpaq. thats doing ok Linux wise now. :)
<kalorin> wondering if it'll just run on the -generic kernel
<trakinas> !portugues | cristiano
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about portugues - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<trakinas> !portuguese | cristiano
<ubotu> cristiano: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<kalorin> replacing an athlon64 3200+
<BluesKaj> !pt | cristiano
<trakinas> BluesKaj: you are late. =P
<cristiano> ok thank you .... my ingles is Bad ....haha
<BluesKaj> yup it is late , almost time for bed
<kalorin> past bedtime for me
<cristiano> #ubuntu
<cristiano> ops
<trakinas> alread passed bed time here
<intelikey> Dr_willis openion ?   any chance that a non-profesional like myself, can get ubuntu linux to work to a low-end satisfactory condition on the tosheba satalite lappy  with ati graphic  ?
<maynards-girl> i'm having difficulty intalling the nvidia drivers for my graphics card. i tried following the directions on the ubuntu forum but it didn't work
<Fr0de> !nv | maynards-girl
<ubotu> maynards-girl: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Fr0de> maynards-girl:  is that one you tried?
<maynards-girl> nope
<intelikey> if you say "yes" i'll issue cat /dev/zero > /dev/sda  and get started, Dr_willis
<maynards-girl> i'll look over that
<Fr0de> maynards-girl: cool - good luck! :)
<maynards-girl> fr0de, thanks
<draik> Dr_willis: say yes, say yes
<intelikey> draik heh it's brand new.
<BluesKaj> nitey nite all
<draik> Nuke it, pave it, and show them what Linux is all about
<intelikey> trying to run cfdisk i'm getting "FATAL ERROR: bad primary partition 1: partition ends in the final partal cylind"
<maynards-girl> The directions say to go to "System  Administration  Restricted Devices Manager", but i don't see that in kubuntu. what do i use instead?
<Minataku> The hinges tend to be a common failure point
<Minataku> Even Piyoko has hinge issues
<draik> Question...
<draik> How do I make my own Kubuntu DVD?
<Minataku> I fixed it externally with some superglue
<draik> I want to make an install with all of the packages I have now and such
* intelikey uses "jb-weld"
<draik> intelikey: JB Weld works wonders
<Fr0de> draik: apt on cd
<Minataku> I had to push down on the left speaker grille
<Minataku> Then glue it dow
<Minataku> n
<Minataku> It's not perfect, but it's close enough
<draik> Fr0de: What is the command?
<Fr0de> draik: aptoncd is a package - I've never used it, but I know it makes a cd or dvd with .debs - google it.. :)
<draik> Thank you Fr0de
<Fr0de> :D
<maynards-girl> fr0de,  The directions say to go to "System  Administration  Restricted Devices Manager", but i don't see that in kubuntu. what do i use instead?
<draik> Fr0de: DraiKubuntu?
<Fr0de> maynards-girl: oh, that'd be the Gnome info..
<intelikey> parted can't resize ntfs ?
<Fr0de> maynards-girl: hmm.. maybe try envy: http://www.albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html
<wsjunior> i kinda found the my problem here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-input-synaptics/+bug/68540
<Fr0de> intelikey: sounds about right..
<wsjunior> its so odd. the scroll back to work after vt switch
<draik> Fr0de: That's only for the repos. What about making my own "distro" from my settings and such
<wsjunior> does anybody know anything about this?
<Dr_willis> draik,  interesting you shoudl ask that.. Ive just noticed that 'Mint Linux' (a ubuntu variant) has JUST that feature
<draik> Dr_willis: Package name?
<Dr_willis> http://www.linuxmint.com/wiki/index.php/Remastersys
<Dr_willis> !info remastersys
<draik> Thank you
<Dr_willis> It may be only in the mint repositories
<ubotu> Package remastersys does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<Fr0de> draik: you mean you want to make your own distro? I think googling for 'make my own linux distribution' or similar will give you links to howtos.. ;)
<intelikey> nuking and paving
<Dr_willis> They let you backup your /home or not..  :)
<draik> I'm not looking for a backup, I just want a copy of my current distro and settings for in case something happens I can always install everything that I have now
<Dr_willis> It backs up the current system to a dvd/cd and allows you to boot the cd's to install the system/clone it.
<Dr_willis> I havent tested it.. yet. :)
<draik> Dr_willis: That's what I want... too bad I don't have it in my repos
<Dr_willis> draik,  that url sort of ends :) luckly i have Mint installed.. and can paste you my sources.list :)
<draik> Is Mint like mint-desktop?
<intelikey> Dr_willis you're off the hook,   i took the inititive and issued the cat /dev/zero > /dev/sda  command without your ok,  thus they can't blame anyone but me...
<draik> intelikey: It's ok. You can blame me. I told you to do it
<Dr_willis> draik,  linuxmint is a ubuntu-variant with several tools like 'mintdesktop' and 'mintdisk' included
<draik> Besides, I've been going from blame to flame all day
<intelikey> draik but these guys fly those all black choppers, and play for keeps.
<draik> Dr_willis: So what is the point to Mint? Smaller? compact?
<Dr_willis> draik,  more friendly in ways.. tweaked.. includes a lot of the 'not legally allowed' in ubuntu stuff :)
<draik> Dr_willis: What is your lag? I'm at 83ms and your PMs are coming 1 line per sec
<Dr_willis> .2 sec it says
<intelikey> /ping self
<Dr_willis> ing reply from Dr_willis : 0.37 second(s)
<Minataku> Dr_willis: What's up?
<Minataku> There's a lot of lag tonight it seems
<Dr_willis> Im just websurfing and goofing off..
<Dr_willis> almost bed time for me
<intelikey> hehhe you are closer to you than i am to me  lol
<Minataku> Dr_willis: Ah
<intelikey> -:- CTCP PING reply from intelikey: 0.674 seconds
<Minataku> Remember that CTCP PING adds a lot of overhead
<wsjunior> does anybody know a definitive fix for this bug? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-input-synaptics/+bug/68540
<intelikey> what command do you use for a "read -p"  in the xwindow ?
<draik> So what does APTonCD do?
<intelikey> i'll have to adapt a script for the point&click folks.   anyone know ?
<se7en> anyone know how to share folder between linux
<bob_sinclair> !samba | se7en
<ubotu> se7en: samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<bob_sinclair> !nfs
<ubotu> nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<wolferine> se7en, two linux boxes?
<se7en> yes wolferine
<wolferine> NFS
<wolferine> let me grab this good tutorial
<wolferine> http://nfs.sourceforge.net/nfs-howto/
<wolferine> there
<se7en> thanks
<wolferine> all the reading about it you need
<wolferine> trust me, take the time to read it
<draik> Dr_willis: I got remastersys\
<draik> What now?
<Dr_willis> draik,  rtfm? :) run it?
<Dr_willis> I aint used it yet.
<draik> Dr_willis: run from where? i dont see it in my list
<Dr_willis> but once i get this box set up how i like it.. i will.
<Dr_willis> draik,  'use the shell luke'
<draik> ok
<Dr_willis> 'come over to the cli side!'
<Dr_willis> where ELSE could ya run it from? :)
<Dr_willis> also the page on that program said be SURE to unmount network shares and so forth.
<Dr_willis> it may try to back them up
<purpleposeidon> heyo, how can I make the.... 'linux' key show the menu instead of alt-f1?
<trakinas> purpleposeidon: linux key! good one.
<Minataku> Dr_willis: Figure out a way to strengthen up that box you nicked yet?
<purpleposeidon> CORRECT one.
<wolferine> :)
<trakinas> =P
<purpleposeidon> I think kde actually calls it the windows key, tho
<wolferine> correction:
<wolferine> winBLOWs key :)
<purpleposeidon> correction: just win
<Fr0de> yup
<Minataku> No
<Minataku> THE correction: "Super"
<Minataku> It's the "Super" key
<purpleposeidon> super meta?
<purpleposeidon> I still haven't figured out which key's the 'meta' key . :-)
<Minataku> Right Alt
<Minataku> I believe
<trakinas> unbeliveble.
<Minataku> At least it's supposed to be
<purpleposeidon> whatever happened to left out? Did he get left alt?
<trakinas> one guy ws asking about how to execute wengophone
<Minataku> <.<
<trakinas> you just have to click n the sh file.
<trakinas> I downloaded 30mb... :/
<trakinas> now, is time to go to bed.
<trakinas> defenetely.
<trakinas> definetely...
<Minataku> Definitely
* purpleposeidon performs party tricks until someone gives him an answer
<trakinas> Minataku: thanks
<Fr0de> at 15:08 in the afternoon? ;)
<trakinas> this is a hard word to spell.
<Minataku> trakinas: np
<Minataku> purpleposeidon: Try the "Menu" key instead
<trakinas> Fr0de: at 02:09
<trakinas> purpleposeidon: good tricks!
<Fr0de> trakinas: lol - you must be in Europe?
<purpleposeidon> whatyoutalkingaboutmitch1?
* trakinas left a coin to purpleposeidon
<trakinas> Fr0de: no. south america
<trakinas> -3 gmt
* Fr0de was WAAAY off!
<Fr0de> :)
<Fr0de> !offtopic | Fr0de
<Fr0de> :P
<Minataku> 1:09AM here
<Minataku> I'ma head to sleep, too
<Minataku> Later, all
<Fr0de> good night, those heading to bed! :D
<purpleposeidon> the time is offtopic, but everyone seems to be talking about it anyways.
<purpleposeidon> wether they want to or not
<Dr_willis> Minataku,  heck - we got a house full of people here for the next few days.. wifes been keeping me so busy. i aint evenhad time to breath.
<Fr0de> purpleposeidon: yeah, which is why I directed the offtopic notice to myself! :D
<purpleposeidon> but you're still not complying, I still you're saying the time before your name. You should be kick/banned! >:)
<Fr0de> purpleposeidon: as for remapping the win key to pop up the menu, if you figure it out, let me know! :)
<purpleposeidon> *I still see that you're
<Minataku> Dr_willis: Ah. Take your time then, no rush. :D
<Dr_willis> I got an old ibm clicky keybard... No Windows key!
<Dr_willis> :)
<trakinas> who was asking about the superkey binding thing?
<Dr_willis> and it weighs like 10 lb.
<trakinas> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=391762
<Minataku> Dr_willis: Sweet
<Dr_willis> Gotta love rummage sale finds.
<Minataku> purpleposeidon: Seriously, try the "Menu" key
<Fr0de> trakinas: that was purpleposeidon (and I'm interested)
<trakinas> now, for something complete different...
<trakinas> cheers all!
<tmbg> Dr_willis, my ibm model M turns 20 this year.
<trakinas> gtg
<Minataku> It should have a picture of a menu on it
<purpleposeidon> there is noo menu key. There's a compose key....
<tmbg> in december I think it is.
<Minataku> purpleposeidon: What the hell kind of keyboard do you have?
<Minataku> The "Menu" key is the other one they added with the "Super" key
<purpleposeidon> well, I'm verbally attacking you on a laptop right now.
<Minataku> Mine has a Menu key O.o
<Minataku> I'm on a laptop too
<purpleposeidon> well, it shows a menu, but I'm pretty sure it's called compose
<Minataku>  01:13:17 up 106 days, 20:39,  6 users,  load average: 0.11, 0.08, 0.07
<Minataku> :D
<purpleposeidon> It has more or less the same effect of right clicking on the selection
<tmbg> ctrl+esc should send the same code as windows key. to send that other key there's probably a way but I don't know it.
<Minataku> purpleposeidon: I think there's an option in the command center or whatever it's called
<purpleposeidon> yeah, I see it now
<Minataku> Coo
<Minataku> Just change it around
<Minataku> Switch "M" to "X" and "G" to "Ctrl+Alt+BkSp" while you're there
<Minataku> j/k
<Minataku> XD
<Dr_willis> ctrl-escape pops up the kde system guard here
<tmbg> yeah which should be the same as the windows key that you're missing
<tmbg> and that I'm missing for that matter
<purpleposeidon> I'm not seeing it.... :/
<purpleposeidon> okay, it's under 'regions & accesability' for some reason
<Minataku> Heh
<Minataku> I should head to sleep
<Minataku> Dr_willis: Don't work too hard
<Minataku> :3
<purpleposeidon> garrr, but I want just the windows key.... it wants a combo....
<Dr_willis> Minataku,  company all JUST arrived... egads.. my quite house...
<Fr0de> purpleposeidon: yeah, annoying, isn't it?
<Dr_willis> dog is going berzerk
<klap> Espaol
<klap> ayuda en Espaol
<purpleposeidon> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<Dr_willis> night all.
<Minataku> I'm gonna head out, too
<icecruncher> where is the sources file located?
<Minataku> Night, everyone ^^
<icecruncher> night
<icecruncher> nm
<icecruncher> anybbody know why a toshiba satelite pro wont recognize the kubuntu live or alternate cd?
<user1__> anyone suggest a good notebook? i want it small and light, long battery life, fast with 1G ram or above
<user1__> anyone suggest a good notebook? i want it small and light, long battery life, fast with 1G ram or above, and cheap
<posingaspopular> icecruncher: in the cd drive?
<icecruncher> yes
<icecruncher> inide win they work, but not at boot
<icecruncher> *inside
<emonkey-f> user1__, if you're inside the US, look for the Dell ubuntu laptop
<purpleposeidon> Those shortcuts are quiet useful...
<draik> icecruncher: Do you have CD as a boot option higher than the HDD?
<icecruncher> draik: yes
<Fr0de> purpleposeidon: yeah, I remapped Win+E to launch Konqueror
<draik> I read about issues like these back in the release of Dapper
<rodrigo__> does anybody knows how to change the spell check tool language in kword?
<Fr0de> purpleposeidon: and Win+R for Konsole
<icecruncher> draik: it just worked, after restarting numerous times
<draik> It works now?
<icecruncher> draik: yes
<purpleposeidon> icecruncher: I have terrible trouble booting off of burned CD's, the cd's get all scratched up. Like magic, or something.
<draik> What can I say? I have the power
<icecruncher> hey, it was a shipped cd
<icecruncher> kubuntu live
<icecruncher> lol
<purpleposeidon> mmmMMMmmmm
<draik> I'm remastering my Kubuntu install...
<draik> I think I shall call it...
<draik> DraiKubuntu
<purpleposeidon> I suppose my computer has some sort of eville microsoft firmware on it...
<purpleposeidon> draik: that doesn't exactly roll off the tongue :b
<icecruncher> well, kind of
<Fr0de> purpleposeidon: sure it does! pronounce like "Dry Kubuntu"
<draik> It's not supposed to. Not that I want it to or not, but it's my little piece of "accomplishment"
<draik> Fr0de: Dray Kubuntu
<emonkey-f> icecruncher, some laptop need a cold restart to start from a different media, just resart don't work with every laptop
<Fr0de> draik: close enough! :P
<draik> Fr0de: Ehh... just saying.
<linux_user400354> does anyone have experience with forwarding ports with ssh? i need some help. i haven been able to get it working.
<draik> How many MB is a remaster'd CD?
<Fr0de> linux_user400354: what do you need?
<draik> I'm at 440MB right now
<draik> linux_user400354: http://www.portforward.com
<Fr0de> draik: 700
<draik> nuff said
<martik> NAAAAAAAAAVVVVVVVVVVVVEEEEEEEEEEEEEEED
<draik> Fr0de: Is it? I figure it would be less because it's not always a complete CD
<martik> SMORES WEEEEEEEEEEEEED
<Fr0de> draik: oh, I misunderstood your Q.. :P
<martik> NSTER WHERE THE FUCK ARE YA?
<posingaspopular> martik: stop. please
<draik> I'm at 550MB right now
<martik> sorry
<martik> j looking for my friend
<purpleposeidon> Fr0de: You could look it up in the man pages. Somewhere between line 1 and line 650 :b
<nSTER> lol..... shucks
<Fr0de> !wtf | martik
<ubotu> martik: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<purpleposeidon> wt*?
<Fr0de> purpleposeidon: lol
<martik> haha
<linux_user400354> Fr0de: draik: im trying to setup port forwarding with ssh, not for ssh.
<martik> SORRY
<martik> PG-13 from now on
<martik> swear
<martik> nSTER so what's up?
<Fr0de> linux_user400354: what have you tried?
<purpleposeidon> offtopic, that's what's up!
<draik> lol @ purpleposeidon
<draik> Sorry linux_user400354
<purpleposeidon> "SEE ALSO gzip, rsh, scp, sftp, ssh-add, ssh-agent, ssh-argv0, ssh-keygen, telnet, hosts.equiv, ssh_config, ssh-keysign, sshd"
<nSTER> Question, whenever I try to shut down my computer the screen is still on the desktop for a while before it actually shutsdown, then the screen goes black and i only see a little bit of the kubuntu bar going down, is that normal?
<purpleposeidon> "BOOKS `Using SSSH`, O'RIELLY, ISB #...."
<posingaspopular> nSTER: yes
<draik> Fr0de: Well, I passed the 700MB mark...
<draik> 720MB and going
<posingaspopular> nSTER: but it depends on how long you're talking abbbut
<Fr0de> draik: you'll need a DVD for that, then
<draik> Fr0de: That's fine.
<icecruncher> crap, I just got an error during the install saying "Debootstrap error <br> Failed to determine the codename for the release." can anyone help?
<draik> I just wish I knew when/where it will end so that I'm not sitting here twiddling my thumbs for a completion
<draik> 820......
<nSTER> posingaspopular I can like do things on my desktop while it is shutting down I just do not have the taskbar then the screen goes black for the majority of the time and i only see 5 seconds of the actual shutting down screen.
<icecruncher> !dualboot
<ubotu> Dual boot instructions:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo (x86/AMD64) - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot (Macintosh)
<draik> Fr0de: Does this mean anything...
<draik> sent 67442490 bytes  received 11336 bytes  2870375.57 bytes/sec
<draik> total size is 67399289  speedup is 1.00
<Fr0de> draik: looks like rsync output
<Fr0de> draik: nothing to worry about, I should think
<intelikey> i was going to set up duelboot on this lappy but had to blank the hd  so no M$ for this thing.
<Fr0de> intelikey: I just got a lappy, wiped it and put Kubuntu on it straight away! :P
<crazy_bus> dpkg and apt are broken.  dpkg --configure -a doesn't come up with any errors but doesn't fix the problem.  Here is a pastbin of some of the error messages; http://pastebin.ca/589769
<intelikey> Fr0de this one is a few hours old
<draik> Fr0de: No, I mean towards remaster size
<Fr0de> draik: *shrug*
<draik> 1.27GB .......
<rodrigo_> #koffice
<rodrigo_> hello any one use here koffice?
<draik> 1.57GB....
<draik> Fun times
<draik> I really hope I don't have to use a DL DVD
<jussi01> rodrigo_: i dont, but whats your problem?
<rodrigo_> jussi01: i want to change the spell checker language
<jussi01> rodrigo_: ok, sorry, probably best to /join #koffice and ask there...
<rodrigo_> jussi01: yep thanks
<icecruncher> can somebody tell me how to boot a different os from a toshiba satellite pro? the kubuntu live and alternate still don't work
<draik> icecruncher: Ubuntu? Xubuntu?
<nSTER> How can I enable file send in Kopete on AIM?
<nSTER> it is grayed out
<icecruncher> draik: Kubuntu
<draik> No, have you tried Ubuntu or Xubuntu?
<icecruncher> no
<draik> Just a suggestion :)
<icecruncher> draik: the only sucessfuly booted cd is Hirens
<draik> no clue
<icecruncher> draik: it's a general system admin cd, nothing else works though
<draik> Fr0de: 2.0GB
<icecruncher> i hate toshiba
<icecruncher> lol
<Fr0de> draik: you have until 4.4GB ;)
<intelikey> is atheros ethernet supported ?
<draik> I'm surprised it got that high, but then again, I do overload my installs with 3 desktops.. 4 now...
<draik> Kubuntu, Ubuntu, Xubuntu, well, 3 anyway
<icecruncher> draik: why all 3?
<draik> icecruncher: why not?
<draik> Choice
<icecruncher> draik: hehe, true, as long as you got spae for it
<icecruncher> *space
<icecruncher> srry
<draik> 500GB hdd... I'm sure :)
<icecruncher> nice
<roho> !divx
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<roho> i have most codecs installed, but i can't seem to play divx stuff that plays in the browser
<draik> I must admit...
<draik> Feisty sure is faster than Edgy
<draik> I'm buring 2GB in under 5 min
<draik> roho: I had the same issue... Don't ask, I forgot
<roho> uh... ok.
<draik> The sad thing is that I had this issue about 1 month ago or so
<draik> Maybe it was 2 weeks ago
<roho> the only thing worse than no one helping is someone telling you they can't help
<roho> heh
<draik> I'm sorry
<roho> it's alright
<draik> Well, it's my time to meet my user... Night all
<nSTER> So does anyone know how to unblock file sharing in kopete in AIM?
<martik> ?QUESTION? I can't send files on Kopete AIM
<martik> HOW CAN I DO THAT?
<bob_sinclair> don't shout
<martik> sorry
<martik> can you answer my Q though/
<bob_sinclair> what is the behaviour
<nSTER> it is grayed out
<icecruncher> !patience | martik
<ubotu> martik: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<martik> why thank you for this useful information
<martik> :D
<icecruncher> nSTER martik: you guys google it yet?
<nSTER> yeah
<nSTER> i couldnt find anything
<martik> mhm
<nSTER> searched on kubuntuforums.org too
<martik> o
<martik> i didn't do tha
<martik> ill take nSTERS word fot iy
<bob_sinclair> try #kopete
<bob_sinclair> http://www.google.com/search?client=opera&rls=en&q=send+file+kopete+greyed+out&sourceid=opera&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8
<Ambientmstr> Hi, I have a kinda urgent problem. All my critical files are backed up onto a NTFS-formatted IDE drive. Fstab apparently has no entry for it, and it is not automounting. It is set on its own primary cable on cable select, but I don't think it makes a difference. Thing is, I can't see it in Windows either. I'm using Kubuntu Feisty, and here is a pastebin: http://www.pastebin.ca/589798.
<nSTER> Thank you bob_sinclair will give them a shot
<nSTER> yeah bob
<nSTER> none of them are very useful
<bob_sinclair> it could be a bug. check bugs
<bob_sinclair> !bugs
<ubotu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<bob_sinclair> not useful to you maybe, useful to someone with intuition,yes
<icecruncher> nSTER: or it could be locked, god knows why, like the firefox update thingy
<bob_sinclair> http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=140924
<bob_sinclair> what version of kopete is it?
<nSTER> .12.4
<bob_sinclair> thats why
<bob_sinclair> you need 1.0
<martik> ?
<nSTER> ah
<martik> ok
<bob_sinclair> as per the links i pasted
<martik> thanx bob
<icecruncher> yep
<bob_sinclair> read next time :)
<nSTER> seems like we need to wait for 4.0 thank you
<martik> :)
<bob_sinclair> google is quite powerful
<martik> k
<martik> oh yeahs
<bob_sinclair> !info kopete
<ubotu> kopete: instant messenger for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.6-0ubuntu9 (feisty), package size 7108 kB, installed size 19632 kB
<martik> all hail google
<martik> *bows*
<Ambientmstr> Hi, I have a kinda urgent problem. All my critical files are backed up onto a NTFS-formatted IDE drive. Fstab apparently has no entry for it, and it is not automounting. It is set on its own primary cable on cable select, but I don't think it makes a difference. Thing is, I can't see it in Windows either. I'm using Kubuntu Feisty, and here is a pastebin: http://www.pastebin.ca/589798.
<bob_sinclair> wtf
<mike> Greets, everyone...
<bob_sinclair> why does it say kopete is version 4 already?
<nSTER> no
<cje> hi, I am a SuSE user how is moving to Edgy Kubuntu.  How do I use Konqueror to change the permissions on lots of directories and the files in those directories?  When I right-click on the directory, I cannot change permissions, because AFAIK, there is no way to use sudo in Kubuntu Edgy Konqueror, which means I would have to use the command line to change these permissions.
<bob_sinclair> im on feisty and i don't see kopete 4 available
<nSTER> In the link you posted version 1 of kopete will be released with KDE 4.0 with those file sending enabled
<martik> hmm
<martik> i guess we have to wait untill KDE 4
<icecruncher> cje: hit al+F2
<bob_sinclair> oh yeah
<bob_sinclair> but ubotu is saying version 4
<icecruncher> cje: then type in "kdesu konqueror"
<bob_sinclair> maybe 4:3.5.6 means something else
<cje> k
<nSTER> just be its own version scheme
<bob_sinclair> Ambientmstr: check sudo fdisk -l
<nSTER> must*
<martik> maybe if you put them in order....
<bob_sinclair> never seen it like that before
<cje> And that will make me a SU under Konqueror, right?
<martik> 3.4.5.6.
<martik> nope still nothing
<icecruncher> cje: then go to location , right click the main folder, go to the permissions tab
<Ambientmstr> bob_sinclair I already have. It just shows me all my partitions on my sda (main drive)
<icecruncher> cje: yep
<bob_sinclair> Ambientmstr: which is the one you want to mount?
<cje> icecruncher:  thanks tons!  I'll give that a try now.
<icecruncher> cje: then change the permission as you want, then select the small tick bock at the bottom saying applay to all sub folders dadada
<cje> k
<cje> thx !
<Ambientmstr> bob_sinclair: It isn't listed.
<bob_sinclair> Ambientmstr: then it doesn't exist
<icecruncher> cje: np
<Ambientmstr> Ambientmstr: What do you mean it doesn't exist? The drive is plugged in right now.
<Admiral_Chicago> hey everyone. my network has been acting up lately. much slower performance that usual
<icecruncher> Admiral_Chicago: fun fun
<Admiral_Chicago> it is possible to check though my router which IPs have been accessing
<Admiral_Chicago> icecruncher: sorry that was meant to be a question
<icecruncher> np. lol
<icecruncher> Admiral_Chicago: depends what kind a router you got
<roho> ok, all i want to know is how to get divx movies to play in konqueror or firefox.  i've tried all the movie programs in the file assoc. for konq and no luck.  am i missing some software?
<mike> Can someone help me get a Zeroconf network set up? I keep getting "The Zeroconf daemon (mdnsd) is not running" when I click Network Services in Konqueror. Searched through the forums and couldn't find anything useful.
<icecruncher> Admiral_Chicago: try the DHCP table if you got oe
<Admiral_Chicago> hmm, i did, it does active IPs only
<icecruncher> Admiral_Chicago: you want all?
<icecruncher> Admiral_Chicago: no idea. lol
<mike> roho: You can play the files outside of a browser?
<roho> mike: no
<flaccid> !divx
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<mike> roho: Run "sudo apt-get install libxine-extracodecs" from Konsole
<nSTER> roho @ did u try mplayer's firefox plugin?
<roho> mike: already installed
<roho> nSTER: tried to install mplayerplug-in, but apt-get won't let me, wants mozilla-mplayer instead
<nSTER> yeah thats it
<nSTER> it should work with all videos on stage6.com
<mike> roho: Hmm... You could try adding Seveas' repo. and getting w32codecs
<roho> nSTER: apt-get won't let me install it!
<nSTER> oh 2 seconds
<nSTER> let me see
<roho> mike: do you have documentation on that?
<mike> roho: No, he means you WANT to install mozilla-mplayer ;-)
<mike> roho: That's the correct package
<roho> it's installed
<roho> but can't play those videos
<nSTER> try this
<mike> roho: Oh ok. seveas.imbrandon.com
<nSTER> about:plugins in firefox
<nSTER> see if it has mplayer in there
<mike> nSTER: It's a codec issue. He can't play them outside of Firefox either. ;-)
<nSTER> oh
<mike> roho: Go here - seveas.imbrandon.com - that'll walk you through adding that repository
<roho> well, yeah, all that stuff is there nster.
<cje> hi, I am a simple end user who is moving from SuSE to Edgy kubuntu.  I have an external hard drive attached via USB 2.0 to my Edgy Kubuntu box.  I would like to find out how much room for storage is available on that drive.  How do I do that please?
<mike> cje: Navigate to it in Konqueror, right-click -> Properties
<cje> mike: thanks, I'll give that a try!
<mike> Does anyone here have any experience with Zeroconf?
<mike> cje: Np :-)
<nSTER> roho if i am not mistaken you need to enable divx support, go to apple trailers or something so you can get mplayer to player a video, then go into the config you should see enable DIVX support and you should be able to check mark it.
<roho> mike: that repository doesn't seem to have anything to do with codecs
<nSTER> it is disabled by default for some reason
<cje> mike: that worked, thanks!!
<mike> roho: It contains w32codecs, which is most likely what you need
<mike> cje: Np
<eagles0513875> !w32codecs
<ubotu> Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages, including the win32 codecs: see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - See also !Codecs
<roho> mike: uh, i don't think it does. all i see is a package called freenx
<roho> weird.
<mike> roho: One sec...
<mike> roho: What line did you add to your sources.list?
<cje> thanks to mike and icecruncher for helping me.  Good night to all of you!
<icecruncher> cje: welcome
<roho> mike: i haven't added anything yet
<roho> i'm looking at the page
<roho> it only talks about one package, though
<roho> which is about exporting X sessions
<mike> roho: Wrong page. ;-)
<brmassa> Guys, im interested on test KVM. Can i use a old Athlon XP processor? Or it shuold be a virtualization-friend processor?
<roho> oh
<mike> roho: http://seveas.imbrandon.com/dists/feisty-seveas/all/
<roho> so after installing that w32 pkg, i should be able to see those videos?
<jussi01> roho: should...
<mike> Theoretically, yeah. What's the website you're trying to look at? I can make sure for you if you want
<roho> will i be able to play in konqueror?
<roho> ok
<roho> http://www.tv-links.co.uk/link.do/4/481/939/11461/19352
<roho> that's the stage6 link
<roho> i installed the w32 pkg, still can't watch that clip in konqueror or firefox
<brmassa> Anyone here have any experience with virtualization?
<AscendedDaniel> hey guys, how to I configure what programs run when I start kubuntu?
<AscendedDaniel> brmassa: yes, I've played around with vmware stuff
<mike> AscendedDaniel: Open ~/.kde/Autostart in Konqueror and drag and drop from the K Menu
<AscendedDaniel> thanks
<mike> np
<Lynoure> brmassa: yes. Ask your real question for better results :)
<roho> mike: so did it load?
<mike> roho: Nope. :-\
<roho> yeah
<roho> maybe you can't play those movies in linux or something
<roho> but that guy earlier seemed to have been confident
<brmassa> I just want to know if a virtualization-ready processor should be used or i can use a ordinary Athlon XP?
<nSTER> Roho
<roho> nSTER: yes.
<nSTER> for some reason divx videos do not work properly in tv links
<nSTER> www.stage6.com try that
<Lynoure> brmassa: you do not need anything special from the processor in normal cases.
<AscendedDaniel> I've done virtualization well with Athlon XP
<nSTER> see if it works on the actual divx website
<brmassa> wel... i read the https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KVM tutorial. but i every time i do modprobe kvm-amd it says "Operation not supported"
<mike> nSTER: That one plays fine in FF on this end, but not Konqueror.
<roho> nSTER: it says "for linux support try mplayer"
<nSTER> yeah i never got it working with konqueror
<nSTER> hmmm weird
<roho> and then it takes you to their gay ass download the windows client
<Ragol> hi
<roho> no, i tried that with firefox
<Ragol> any ideas why katapult isn't working as a calc in 7.04, I used it quite much in 6.10
<roho> nSTER: so, does it work for you or not?
<mike> roho: MPlayer's not even coming up in FF when you go to www.stage6.com ?
<roho> no
<roho> it says try mplayer
<Ragol> is there some pkg missing, or is there some line in some conf file?
<brmassa> (who can i write private messages here on Konvcersation/IRC ?)
<nSTER> im having the same problem as you, it worked on ubuntu for me, 2 seconds trying to see what is the problem
<Jucato> Ragol: Alt+Space, Ctrl+C, Configure Katapult, then check if the Calculator Catalog is enabled
<nSTER> it worked for mike
<Lynoure> brmassa: if you mean how,  /msg nickname yourtexthere
<roho> nSTER: it did?
<Jucato> brmassa: you need to register your nick to be able to send private messages in Freenode (this server)
<maltron> hey all - has anybody here experienced problems running the "time" command?
<mike> roho: And you have mozilla-mplayer installed, and closed and re-opened Firefox after installing it?
<brmassa> and how can i register?
<Ragol> Jucato: thanks! it wasn't checked for some reason... this helps a lot :)
<maltron> I can't seem to pass options to time, nor can I redirect its output
<Jucato> !register | brmassa
<ubotu> brmassa: Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<roho> no
<nSTER> got it roho
<nSTER> in konsole type this
<roho> it shows that video that they feature but in white it says "For Linux support try Mplayer"
<brmassa> !register  | brmassa
<nSTER>  cd /usr/lib/firefox/plugins/
<nSTER> sudo ln -s /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/mplayerplug-in-dvx.xpt
<nSTER> sudo ln -s /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/mplayerplug-in-dvx.so
<nSTER> restart firefox then enjoy
<roho> ok
<roho> so it won't work in konqueror though, right?
<nSTER> nope, never tried it and wont i use firefox anyways
<nSTER> i find the engine better on firefox
<roho> ok, it works in firefox
<roho> yeah, i know, but everything's integrated in konqueror
<mike> roho: I had to mess with the File Association and Plugin settings to get it to work in Konqueror. Don't remember exactly what I did though
<nSTER> yeah in KDE 4 konqueror is being replaced with dolphin :O
<mike> dolphin is strictly a file manager, right?
<nSTER> yes
<nSTER> a very good one too
<nSTER> simple , light weight
<roho> mike: yeah, i've been messing there too.  do you remember messing with anything more than the .divx extension?
<roho> so no more integration, i guess
<Jucato> roho: what are you trying to do? (just came in)
<mike> I tinkered with it a little bit several months ago. Didn't really see anything great enough to pull me away from Konqueror
<roho> Jucato: well, these guys helped me (THANKS!) get divx movies to play in firefox. now, if i could just get them to play in konqueror
<nSTER> Konqueror is more like explorer imo
<mike> ugh
<mike> lol
<Jucato> mike: because what you tried is ages old from the real thing in KDE 4
<nSTER> np
<Jucato> roho: what did you install to let the play in Firefox?
<nSTER> [02:54]  <nSTER> cd /usr/lib/firefox/plugins/
<nSTER> [02:54]  --> Lattyware has joined this channel (n=Latty@host86-134-70-215.range86-134.btcentralplus.com).
<nSTER> [02:54]  <nSTER> sudo ln -s /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/mplayerplug-in-dvx.xpt
<nSTER> [02:54]  <nSTER> sudo ln -s /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/mplayerplug-in-dvx.so
<nSTER> those
<mike> Jucato: I'll give it another look when KDE4 hits. I have a feeling I'll be sticking with Konqueror though
<roho> Jucato: what nSTER said
<mike> Dolphin doesn't do view profiles does it?
<Jucato> nSTER: next time, don't paste like that
<nSTER> sorry....
<Jucato> mike: it doesn't need to. it has only one profile: file management
<mike> I use different view profiles FOR file management. ;-)
<roho> Jucato: you wouldn't happen to know how i would do that in konqueror would you? because obviously, the codecs are there
<mike> e.g., having 2-3 folders open in different split views
<Jucato> roho: try this. go to Konqueror -> Settings -> COnfigure Konqueror -> Plugins -> Scan for new plugins
<Jucato> mike: then you will definitely be sticking to Konqueror. Dolphin can only split once
<roho> the plugin is listed
<roho> hm
<roho> so if the plugin is listed, it should just work, right? i shouldn't have to set up a file assoc.
<Jucato> yes you don't
<nSTER> Im off to hit the hay, goodbye everyone.
<Jucato> actually you shouldn't
<mike> Jucato: Thanks for the tip.
<mike> G'nite
<roho> so it must be the way tvlinks handles redirects or whatever
<mike> roho: Just got the video on stage6.divx.com running in Konq.
<roho> excellent
<roho> that's a good sign
<roho> because i've noticed other sites that grab stuff from stage6 don't work
<mike> It's a little screwed up, but it works
<roho> what did you dink with to make it work?
<brmassa> Anyone knows why i keep gettin "Operation not supported" when i run "sudo modprobe kvm-amd"?
<brmassa> Im trying to install KVM?
<brmassa> !
<Admiral_Chicago> anyone know how I can check why my network has been slow lately
<Admiral_Chicago> its OS indepent however
<mike> roho: Go to Settings -> Configure Konqueror -> File Associations, search for Divx, and under Embedding, add Embedded MPlayer for KDE for each file type
<kAruPoK> i accidentally entered from the grub the ubuntu recovery....how do i restart the pPC?
<roho> aha, i knew it had to do with embedding
<mike> roho: Actually, you could just do that for the whole Video group if you want.
<mike> I'm thinking that should cover all the formats
<roho> ok
<mike> Actually, spoke too soon. Sorry. heh
<mike> That option's not even there when a group is selected. :-\
<roho> well, i did it
<roho> and it works!
<roho> you're right, it's a bit odd
<Jucato> kAruPoK: restart -r now
<mike> roho: The video isn't playing on the part of the page where it should be, right?
<kAruPoK> ok thanks
<roho> mike: heh, no.
<roho> but, at least i can save video and such
<Admiral_Chicago> Jucato: any idea about my network problem
<kAruPoK> Jucato: it doesnt work
<Jucato> Admiral_Chicago: oh.. sorry.. networking idiot here
<Jucato> kAruPoK: you are in the command line right?
<kAruPoK> yeah
<Jucato> how does it not work? what is is saying?
<kAruPoK> command not found
<tmbg> as soon as I mount my windows install (/dev/sda1) on /windows, the permissions switch to dr-x------ root/root, even if I mount rw.
<Admiral_Chicago> Jucato: me too, I'm thinking of just dailing the phone company
<tmbg> how can I mount it so that users can mess with it?
<Admiral_Chicago> it started recently on my machines that I didn't change the configs of
<Jucato> kAruPoK: oh my bad... "shutdown -r now"
<kAruPoK> ok
<Jucato> tmbg: you shouldn't be messing with NTFS drives/partitions directly anyway
<Jucato> that's why normal users don't have regular rw access to NTFS partitions by default
<tmbg> did I ask for a lecture?
<Jucato> !ntfs | tmbg
<ubotu> tmbg: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<tmbg> I don't think I did.
<kAruPoK> Jucato: it worked now thanks
<Jucato> sheesh
<Admiral_Chicago> tmbg: words of advice: be more respectful to the volunteers here
<tmbg> I don't want the thing mounted automatically.
<tmbg> I want to do it once, from the command line.
<tmbg> I'm sorry, but one of my pet peeves is asking a different question than the one asked.
<tmbg> "what time is it?" "Oh I think it's going to rain today, actually" <-- wtf? maddening.
<Admiral_Chicago> tmbg: sudo mount /dev/hda* (whatever the device is) /mount/point
<Admiral_Chicago> you might need to add the -t flag in there
<tmbg> yes, done.
<tmbg> it switches the permissions on me after it mounts, so that users can't access it
<tmbg> that was my original question
<Admiral_Chicago> ah okay i didn't read that
<Admiral_Chicago> might want to do chmod 0777 /mount/point
<Admiral_Chicago> iirc, thats the command to use
<tmbg> dr-x------   1 root root   4096 2007-06-19 01:52 windows (mounted) and drwxr-xr-x   2 root root   4096 2007-03-31 23:22 windows (unmounted)
<tmbg> wtf is that? I did no chmod. why is mount changing the permissions of the mount point.
<tmbg> yeah it's nice if people actually read and answer the question asked, but you can't win 'em all.
<crimsun> mount doesn't respect mount point permissions, nor does it need to, nor should it (semantically).
<crimsun> instead, use the appropriate umask/fmask/dmask options.
<tmbg> I see. why shouldn't it follow mount point perms?
<crimsun> in some instances, uid/gid is preferred to umask/fmask/dmask.
<tmbg> because they aren't explicitly set at mount time and a user could be careless?
<crimsun> because the mount point is not a pivot.  The volume/partition that you're mounting has permissions that must be allowed to override the mount point's.
<fritz> hey, i'm running kubuntu and want to install windows on a separate disk...can any1 tell me how to set up the GRUB after...cause the windows MBR doesen't let you choose between  oss
<Jucato> !grub | fritz
<ubotu> fritz: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<jussi01> !grub | fritz
<jussi01> lol
<Jucato> crimsun: the options you can feed into "mount" are the same options you put in fstab right?
<crimsun> yes.
<crimsun> it's actually the reverse; fstab(5) honours mount semantics.
<Jucato> so that portion in the AutomaticallyMountPartitions page, the one that tells how to make a partition accessible to everyone, say an NTFS partition, is actually useful right?
<Jucato> heh fstab(5) :P
<crimsun> wiki/AutomaticallyMountPartitions?
<Jucato> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<tmbg> Jucato, when I want to do it from the command line? no.
<crimsun> seems sensible to me, Jucato.
<Jucato> crimsun: thanks. just double checking :)
<roho> !dolphin
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dolphin - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jucato> !info dolphin | roho
<ubotu> roho: dolphin: File manager for KDE focusing on usability. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.1-0ubuntu2 (feisty), package size 1251 kB, installed size 2252 kB
<roho> thanks
<roho> so will konqueror go away then?
<Jucato> nope
<roho> Jucato: you know of a page that talks about the future of kde? what they're aiming for?
<Jucato> roho: try to see the articles in http://dot.kde.org
<roho> thx
<Jucato> specially the Road to KDE 4 and the Pillars of KDE articles
<bengi_> kanalda trk warm
<tmbg> umask 022 was what I needed. thankies
<yeniklasor> I forgot my bluetooth paired device password. How can I reset or change it?
<se7en> doese sombody know how to use scp    i loged on a remote box and would like to scp a folder from the local box to the remote
<llutz> se7en: man scp
<crocodile> how did the writers of amarok forget to put an "open" button on the mini player... man
<Jucato> crocodile: huh?
<crocodile> in amarok, when you use the mini player (not the full screen one) there is no button to "open"
<fritz> how do i burn a image that is like .iso.bz2 or .iso.gz cause k3b won't burn it to disk
<se7en> llutz: I have done that and google but i cant get the command right ...
<crocodile> only stop/play/next/previous
<Jucato> crocodile: because that's not how the "mini player" (a.k.a. player window) is supposed to work.
<llutz> se7en: scp -r local/folder user@remote:path/
<Jucato> crocodile: it's supposed to be a clone of XMMS/Winamp, which also don't have an "open" button
<crocodile> jucato - yes they most definately do
<crocodile> and why would you not include an open button, what possible reason would you 'not want it to work' that way?
<Jucato> crocodile: i guess that depends on the skin. I used Winamp on Windows. definitely no open button in the main player window. almost everything is right-click
<llutz> se7en: use konqueror -> fish://user@remote-host        and copy by mouse
<crocodile> no every single winamp skin has an open button I'm sorry mate but you're wroong
<nixternal> winamp?
<crocodile> as does XMMS , audacious, beep media player, and the rest
<nixternal> wth is that
<Jucato> nixternal: you're not helping! :P
<nixternal> don't know what it is ;p
<fritz> any1...i want to write the grub super-disk but the image is .iso.bz2 or iso.gz....and i can't burn it....tryied saving it as iso but it doesen't work tht way either
<Jucato> crocodile: anyway, if you really want  to argue that there should be one, you can head over to #amarok and tell them about it
<crocodile> the argument that it doesn't have one is just wrong :X
<Jucato> not much we can do about it over here
<llutz> fritz: bunzip2 bla.iso.bz2
<nixternal> if iso.gz then ->  gunzip *.iso.gz
<nixternal> or what llutz just said for bz2 ;)
<nixternal> or right click and extract
<fritz> oh..so bz2 or gz is like rar in windows :-?
<llutz> fritz: those are packers, yes
<Jucato> fritz: there's also rar in Linux... but basically yes...
<Jucato> fritz: .zip, .rar, bz2, gz, .7z, etc. are compressed file formats/archives
<fritz> aha...gotcha...thnx:)
<nixternal> .bz2 > .* :)
* nixternal hides
<Jucato> tsk tsk :)
<nixternal> no, tsk tsk == emacs >>>>>> vi ;p
* nixternal now hides for real
* Jucato wonders where a big scary man can hide...
<Admiral_Chicago> best way to share file over two computers that share a router?
<llutz> Admiral_Chicago: ssh/nfs
<Admiral_Chicago> nixternal: luckily you are here so i don't repeat the question in -chicago
<Admiral_Chicago> llutz: got a guide?
<nixternal> Admiral_Chicago: samba
<llutz> Admiral_Chicago: only german ones,sry
<llutz> !ssh
<ubotu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<llutz> Admiral_Chicago: ^^
<nixternal> or what llutz said, but something tells me one pc is winblows
<llutz> nixternal: ssh/nfs work on windows aswell
<Admiral_Chicago> i saw the !nfs page, it was a bit over my head
<Admiral_Chicago> !samba
<Admiral_Chicago> nixternal: i'll read the guide
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<nixternal> Admiral_Chicago: sudo emacs -nw /etc/samba/smb.conf   set network to your network name; sudo apt-get install samba; enjoy!
<nixternal> s/emacs/with whatever you use
<Admiral_Chicago> will do
<Admiral_Chicago> network == my essid?
<KomiaPoika> can someone help me with warnquota and exim?
<nixternal> network == mshome ;p
* Jucato notes that nixternal (who should probably be asleep anyway) is in love with '==' today
<Kprofthreat> w00t
<Kprofthreat> I got it workin
<r3> good day ... i run into couple trouble on a new feisty .. would you guyz help me out pls ?
<r3> first of all .. since the updates.. my dial up.. dials in, yet browser would not respond (is that some firewall or what?)
<tmbg> which browser?
<tmbg> firefox had some sort of issue where you had to disable some ipv6 stuff
<r3> nothing reacts to the kppp - nor even the apt-get
<r3> (there was also this anoying thing i had to uninstal brltty - kept disconecting my modem instantly(
<MilhousePunkRock> Hello everyone!
<MilhousePunkRock> I am trying to look at my /var/log/syslog but apparently it is too big after one your on Kubuntu so neither vim nor kate can open it...
<arafat> MilhousePunkRock: not even vim? how big is it?
<MilhousePunkRock> arafat: I gave up on vim after 15 minutes of harddrive noise... Let me check the size
<MilhousePunkRock> arafat: Holy sh... It's 1.1 GB !!!
<pag> MilhousePunkRock, have you tried opening it with  less  ?
<MilhousePunkRock> pag: OK, it seems I have grep'ed what I need from it... So what filesystem could my new external HDD have if it's not FAT and not NTFS...
<pag> MilhousePunkRock, are you sure, that it's formated to any FS at all?
<MilhousePunkRock> pag: I am just checking the manufacturers site... I have never seen an external drive being unformatted when new...
<axxo> run some fdisk program and find out
<waylandbill> MilhousePunkRock: I've always seen the other way around.
<MilhousePunkRock> I've also done a lot of reading on external drives, everyone complained they mostly come as FAT and need to be reformatted to NTFS (for windows use, of course), so that those Mac users can start right away too...
<mat1980> MilhousePunkRock: give us the output of sudo fdisk -l /dev/xxx   where xxx is the divice of your external drive
<waylandbill> MilhousePunkRock: external flash or hard drive? If it's the latter, it's almost certainly without any fs.
<MilhousePunkRock> http://pastebin.ca/589908
<MilhousePunkRock> Maxtor says the prepared the drive with one large NTFS partition... Does Kubuntu come with the ability to read NTFS out of the box?
<tmbg> I recall it doing so, but it won't autodetect it. you gotta tell it -t ntfs
<MilhousePunkRock> tmbg: I tried that already, it says bad superblock or something. So either it's not really formatted, or it's corrupted... Maybe I should try at a Windows machine...
<tmbg> good idea.
<axxo> ntfs doesn't play to well with linux
<axxo> just reformat it
<MilhousePunkRock> In the syslog it says: Not an NTFS volume
<Ze_M> where is possible to get the source packages?
<MilhousePunkRock> axxo: I am not sure if I am going to keep it at all, so I might give up already... It's a little too noisy for my taste and for what I plan to use it...
<Ze_M> where is possible to get the source packages?
<mat1980> Ze_M: source packeges of what? however you have to enable the source repository, then look for the packages with src as suffix
<Ze_M> mat1980: im at http://packages.ubuntu.com/feisty/kde/kdebase
<mat1980> Ze_M: well, I was wrong. Look at http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-sourcehandling.en.html
<MilhousePunkRock> OK, I am on the desktop machine now, where I have FUSE, so the drive gets mounted, but I can't access it anyway...
<mat1980> MilhousePunkRock: what drive?
<mat1980> MilhousePunkRock: ok, I've found on history.
<mat1980> MilhousePunkRock: give us the output of mount
<MilhousePunkRock> mat1980: I've been here a few minutes ago, thought the guys who tried to help would remember me... Maxtor Personal Storage 3200 External USB HDD, claims to be ntfs formatted
<MilhousePunkRock> mat1980: /dev/sda1 on /media/disk type ntfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev)
<MilhousePunkRock> TheGateKeeper: Hey!
<TheGateKeeper> MilhousePunkRock, hey how are you doing?
<MilhousePunkRock> TheGateKeeper: In general, OK... You?
<TheGateKeeper> MilhousePunkRock, fine thanks
<TheGateKeeper> MilhousePunkRock, what distro(s) you running these days?
<mat1980> MilhousePunkRock: ok, you have to mount the disk with umask=000 option, and probably with different filesystem type (I guess ntfs-3g, I'll search)
<MilhousePunkRock> TheGateKeeper: Still Kubuntu on the Laptop, Feisty for quite some time already, and Gentoo on the desktop... I might swap Kubuntu for Xubuntu and Gentoo for Kubuntu though, when I am through with my exams
<mat1980> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<MilhousePunkRock> mat1980: That was all Gentoo's automagic here on the desktop. ntfs-3g is installed anyway
<MilhousePunkRock> mat1980: I got my girlfriend's horrible XP laptop here, let's see what it does there...
<MilhousePunkRock> mat1980: No problems in win...
<icecruncher> is it necessary to install windows first for a dualboot
<mat1980> MilhousePunkRock: try mount -t ntfs-3g -o umask=000 /dev/xxx /media/yyy      change xxx and yyy properly
<icecruncher> ?
<MilhousePunkRock> mat1980: So I guess I will reformat it in ext3 and see how it behaves there...
<TheGateKeeper> icecruncher, that is the easiest way to do it, I think it is possible the other way round but not recommended
<tmbg> icecruncher, yes. otherwise windows will overwrite your mbr and destroy your bootloader
<icecruncher> TheGateKeeper: My installs keep crashing on my toshiba
<TheGateKeeper> icecruncher, linux or windows?
<MilhousePunkRock> mat1980: There we go...
<icecruncher> kubuntu
<icecruncher> TheGateKeeper: is there any way to do it without crahing?
<icecruncher> *crashing
<MilhousePunkRock> mat1980: Apparently it was my fault, I tried to mount the device instead of the partition... o.O
<TheGateKeeper> well there is a google video showing what you need to do, the other option would be to put kubuntu (or windows come to that) in a virtual machine like Virtualbox
<icecruncher> TheGateKeeper: virtual is not an option, but what is that google vi?
<TheGateKeeper> icecruncher, http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-6104490811311898236
<icecruncher> thnks
<TheGateKeeper> icecruncher, yw :-) good luck
<icecruncher> TheGateKeeper: any idea why every kubuntu installer somehow manages to crash at the partitioning part? I'm talking about past history too
<TheGateKeeper> icecruncher, no not really, I would set up your partitions using gparted live cd & use the 'alternative' cd and tell it where you want things
<TheGateKeeper> icecruncher, pclinuxos is also very nice too, so you might want to try that
<TheGateKeeper> icecruncher, if all your hdd is ntfs, then you need to shrink it so linux can have a swap & ext3 partition
<dehm> quick question, for some reason nothing is showing up in kicker.. the only way i can switch is via alt-tab
<r3> may i request help concerning compiz ? ( the channel compiz seems to be dead)
<kraut> moin
<icecruncher> TheGateKeeper: anyways, got the kubuntu install finaly running, after 6 hours of sweat
<icecruncher> lol
<icecruncher> TheGateKeeper: I must say that toshiba is horrible to install on
<TheGateKeeper> icecruncher, may be you have driver problems idk
<icecruncher> TheGateKeeper: well the installer kept giving me wierd problems both live and alternate
<Gianfrix> hi
<metbsd> can someone take a look at my aptitude output: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/936627
<dehm> quick question, for some reason nothing is showing up in kicker.. the only way i can switch is via alt-tab ??
<TeraDyne> dehm: you might have accidently gotten rid of your taskbar. Try readding it by right clicking on your panel and selecting add applet to panel. Find "Taskbar
<TeraDyne> in the menu and double click it
<bob__> what kind of thing is this?
<axxo> irc
<bob__> im new
<bob__> never messed with linux before
<lordofheat> how to install nvidia drivers in kde?
<lordofheat> System  Administration  Restricted Devices Manager
<bob__> no idea
<lordofheat> I don't have that in kubuntu
<axxo> system settings -> computer admin -> mon display -> hardware  ?
<lordofheat> axxo: and where do I enable restricted drivers there?
<axxo> configure the card, select it from the list
<dehm> TeraDyne, thanks much, i know i removed something but couldnt figure out wish
<dehm> which
<TeraDyne> dehm: No problem. I've removed my taskbar before, too, so I know how frustrating it is.
<dehm> i was like what the......
<mneisen> Hi, could someone familiar with kernel upgrades, dpkg incantations and the like please have a look at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=484030 ? Thanks in advance!
<_4strO> yop yop
<tdn> How do I get the sources for the new Amarok for Kubuntu 7.04 Feisty Fawn? On amarok.kde.org there is only sources for Edgy Eft.
<pag> tdn, apt-get source amarok   that should work :)
<corne> Hi there
<pag> !hi | corne
<ubotu> corne: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<corne> does anyone know a solution for some samba dependency errors?
<corne> Setting up samba-common (3.0.24-2ubuntu1.2) ...
<corne> /bin/sh: Can't open tail
<corne> dpkg: error processing samba-common (--configure):
<corne>  subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 2
<corne> dpkg: dependency problems prevent configuration of samba:
<corne>  samba depends on samba-common (= 3.0.24-2ubuntu1.2); however:
<corne>   Package samba-common is not configured yet.
<corne> dpkg: error processing samba (--configure):
<corne>  dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
<corne> dpkg: dependency problems prevent configuration of smbclient:
<corne>  smbclient depends on samba-common (= 3.0.24-2ubuntu1.2); however:
<corne>   Package samba-common is not configured yet.
<corne> dpkg: error processing smbclient (--configure):
<pag> !paste | corne
<ubotu> corne: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<corne>  dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
<corne> dpkg: dependency problems prevent configuration of smbfs:
<corne>  smbfs depends on samba-common (= 3.0.24-2ubuntu1.2); however:
<corne>   Package samba-common is not configured yet.
<corne> dpkg: error processing smbfs (--configure):
<corne>  dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
<corne> Errors were encountered while processing:
<corne>  samba-common
<corne>  samba
<corne>  smbclient
<corne>  smbfs
<corne> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<eagles0513875> corne
<eagles0513875> dont flood channel use pastbin.ca
<eagles0513875> ull get kicked
<corne> ok.. i'm sorry
<corne> didnt know that
<eagles0513875> its ok im just worning u even ubotu the bot gave u the heads up too
<eagles0513875> corne u havent configured samba have u
<eagles0513875> corne
<corne> well i recently reinstall ubuntu with kubuntu-desktop
<eagles0513875> ok
<eagles0513875> run this !aptfix
<eagles0513875> wait
<eagles0513875> !aptfix |corne
<ubotu> corne: If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<corne> with the previous install i didnt have to configure samba
<eagles0513875> use that command to finish install samba
<eagles0513875> ok well when u get an error like u did u need to run the command above
<eagles0513875> !aptfix
<ubotu> If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<eagles0513875> let me know if that helped any
<corne> sudo fuser .. wont help
<eagles0513875> ok what is it asking now
<eagles0513875> to configure it
<corne> he wont find command aptfix
<eagles0513875> !aptfix
<ubotu> If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<eagles0513875> lol u need to put exclamation point in front of anythign if u want to ask him anything
<eagles0513875> then try this corne sudo samba --configure
<corne> bash: aptfix: command not found
<eagles0513875> u using kubuntu or ubuntu
<eagles0513875> dont type aptfix dude
<corne> i type: !aptfix
<eagles0513875> type just this
<eagles0513875> no that is only to be used in here if u want ubotu (bot) to tell u what something is
<eagles0513875> look
<eagles0513875> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<eagles0513875> ok
<eagles0513875> in the shell type just this dude
<eagles0513875> sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a
<eagles0513875> let me know if that helps
<corne> still same error
<corne> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27255/
<eagles0513875> then try sudo samba --configure
<corne> sudo: samba: command not found
<eagles0513875> samba --configure
<corne> bash: samba: command not found
<eagles0513875> hold up let me check something
<pag> corne, try: sudo dpkg --congigure samba-common
<corne> with dpkg --configure samba-common i get the error too
<eagles0513875> corne: download just the samba pkg cuz it also u looked like u were missing that dependency
<eagles0513875> in shell do sudo apt-get install samba
<corne> i already try to install or even reinstall samba
<corne> but that wont help
<eagles0513875> corne there is a #samba channel i dunno what to tell u
<corne> it give me the same errors
<corne> i'll try it in #samba
<corne> thanks for helping me
<Icuc> Do you know how i set up grub in order to boot win XP raid 0 partition?
<eagles0513875> what u mean u want that as ur primary partition Icuc
<amnesiac> hai guys
<corne> hi
<amnesiac> does somebody knows how i burn my own distro
<eeos> hi everybody
<amnesiac> ?
<eeos> what on earth is "Unsupported Updates from the Updates tab of Manage Repositories."
<eeos> ?
<amnesiac> i development my own kubuntu distro
<eeos> there is nothing of that sort in my kubuntu 704
<amnesiac> now i want to burn it on dvd
<amnesiac> its something like update in beta version i think "eeos"
<tdn> pag, sorry. I did not make myself clear. I do not want the *source files* for Amarok. I can just check them out from SVN. What I want it the sources for the /etc/apt/sources.list in Kubuntu, so that I can do an apt-get install amarok and get the newest version.
<eeos> amnesiac: in what sense? do you have to have some adept package in beta version?
<_4strO> tdn ?
<amnesiac> yes ther are betas in adept version ? eeos
<_4strO> amarok | 2:1.4.6-0ubuntu1~feisty1 | http://fr.archive.ubuntu.com feisty-backports/main Packages
<amnesiac> when you use the alien command you can make from any beta source file a debian adept install file i think
<eeos> amnesiac: then it is not 704, but something else if the package manager is in BETA state
<eeos> amnesiac: I have the full 704
<eeos> amnesiac: and there is no unsupported updates tab of any kind in adept
<amnesiac> i get your point eeos
<amnesiac> and when you use the konsole
<eeos> amnesiac: and I have installed *ALL* the adept packages :(
<eeos> amnesiac: :)
<amnesiac> and sudo apt-get update ????
<amnesiac> hahahaha lol
<amnesiac> you intalled all packages???
<eeos> amnesiac: all the ADEPT packages!
<amnesiac> you have one mean pc dude
<amnesiac> hahahah
<tdn> _4strO, 12:53 #kubuntu: < pag> tdn, apt-get source amarok   that should work :)
<amnesiac> hai maria
<amnesiac> so i dont either know about update pack... but wait now i get it ... hahahah
<amnesiac> eeos ???
<amnesiac> when you open adept ther is a little radio button
<eeos> tor: only if you wat the source
<eeos> amnesiac: I do not think it should be suggested to use something that does not exist, that is what I am trying to say
<eeos> amnesiac: a radio button? where?
<amnesiac> yes but in the program from adept to install programs there is a radiobutton that calls unsuported software
<eeos> amnesiac: where?
<_4strO> lol
<eeos> amnesiac: I do not see any radio button, anywhere
<_4strO> that's ,ormal for the unsupported sofware
<amnesiac> open kdesu adept_installer
<tdn> _4strO, the problem is that if I use the backports source, I also get a new version of some other software packages. I *only* want to use the new version of Amarok. Not all the other things. I want my system to stay stable. I do not want to upgrade vital libraries and such.
<_4strO> it's for ex: the packages provides by cannonicale
<eeos> amnesiac: and?
<_4strO> tdn: then dl the sources on the amarok website and install them ...
<eeos> amnesiac: I do not see any rodio button anywhere
<_4strO> eeos: think hee is in the depository manager
<amnesiac> there  is the button show unsupported
<amnesiac> and proprietary software
<eeos> amnesiac: I have no such button anywhere
<Sanne> tdn: why don't you enable backports, install new amarok, and disable backports again?
<amnesiac> weird
<_4strO> amnesiac: what's weird ?
<_4strO> ubuntu choose for you a list of package, but other packages could work but are not supposrted
<_4strO> so ghe let you the choice ...
<amnesiac> my third harddrive mounts itself and unmounts itself again
<_4strO> what is weird ?
<amnesiac> just like that
<amnesiac> thats weird
<_4strO> amnesiac: you change the conversation ?
<Sanne> amnesiac: unsupported means not directly supported by canonical. Those packages are made by the community.
<_4strO> or i understand anything ...
<eeos> amnesiac: if I use adept_manager (that is, the adept package to manage update)
<eeos> amnesiac: there is nothing like that
<_4strO> eeos : adept / manage repository
<eeos> amnesiac: if I use the adept_installer I have a tick box for the proprietary software, but not way to manage repositories or updates
<amnesiac> ok sanne then i am wrong
<eeos> _4strO: indeed
<amnesiac> yes eeos that i thought it was the unsuported updates
<Sanne> amnesiac: wrong with what (sorry, I have anly half an eye on this chat window...)?
<eeos> _4strO: amnesiac: I do no think so.
<eeos> _4strO: amnesiac: anyway! thanks very much for your help! I will solve it by downloading the packages directly,
<amnesiac> np
<enry> hi
<julius_> anyone able to reccomend me an app that will transcode 12 or so avi's to Mpeg2 and have menus so i can use it on my dvd player?
<BluesKaj> Howdy All :)
<rajkalyan> hello
<rajkalyan> anyone home
<rajkalyan> hello
<BluesKaj> hi
<rajkalyan> hi
<TeraDyne> hi
<rajkalyan> hi
<rajkalyan> how do you change your color
<ubunturos> rajkalyan: which color?
<rajkalyan> for the font
<rajkalyan> i dont want vlack
<rajkalyan> black
<Jucato> where?
<rajkalyan> for the font
<Jucato> yes but where? everything? in a certain app? where?
<rajkalyan> no on here
<rajkalyan> mine is black
<rajkalyan> i want something elsae
<Jucato> in Konversation (IRC/chat app)?
<rajkalyan> else
<ubunturos> ah, he means the IRC client he's using
<rajkalyan> yes
<Jucato> rajkalyan: Settings -> Configure Konveresation -> Colors
<rajkalyan> sweet
<rajkalyan> how do i change the <rajkalyan>
<rajkalyan> color
<rajkalyan> hello?
<Jucato> hm?
<rajkalyan> ill be back
<ubunturos> rajkalyan: do a bit of reading.
<rajkalyan> why
<Jucato> rajkalyan: same location. look at the options
<hilary> Hey everyone, is anyone having problems signing into MSN on Kopete or Gaim?
<rajkalyan> okay it mnot gtttere
<TeraDyne> rajkalyan: Under the colors tab, there should be a section called "colored Nicks. It's the "Own Nick Color" option.
<zombielion> how can i remove installed windows programs on wine
<rajkalyan> oh
<rajkalyan> SUCCESS!
<TeraDyne> hilary: Nope. No problem here.
<rajkalyan> lateer
<hilary> strange, when I try to connect to msn on kopete, it says "There was an error while connecting to the MSN server. Error Message: Operation is not supported
<hilary> any ideas what thats about?
<TeraDyne> hilary: what version of Kopete are you using? You can find out using Help > About Kopete
<roy_> does anybody know how to watch tv with a pinnacle pctv sat ci?
<hilary> it says I am using Kopete 0.12.4 (Using KDE 3.5.6) if that helps :)
<Pyth> Hiya
<Pyth> I can't seem to download packages >< 9Yes I tried seraching forums for an answer :P) Basically it says something about how chabges can't be applied
<BluesKaj> roy, just hook up your sat video and audio feeds to your tv card and install tvtime
* eeos is away: Gone away for now.
<hilary> is no one else having problems with signing into MSN with Kopete then? :S
<eagles0513875> hilary
<BluesKaj> Pyth, what packages are you looking at?
<eagles0513875> use pidgin instead
<Lamington> Can someone help me
<Lamington> I'm so frustrated
<eagles0513875> just ask lam
<eagles0513875> hilary pidgin is so much better than kopete
<Pyth> I'm looking at a lot of them, mainly GNOME (I wanted to try it out)
<Tm_T> eagles0513875: stop
<hilary> ok thank you :) ill try it
<Lamington> Im trying to get Feisty to work with my nvidia fx 5200
<eagles0513875> hilary
<eagles0513875> what Tm_T
<Tm_T> hilary: what problem you exactly have?
<BluesKaj> Pyth, have you tried adept ?
<Pyth> running the --configure -a command tells me some file doesn't exist, if that heps
<Pyth> I'm on adept
<Lamington> I've been using kubuntu since breezy and Ive never had this kind of trouble getting kubuntu to work with my fx5200
<hilary> Tm_t: Kopete just doesnt let me sign into MSN messenger, it says something cannot be supported? been happening for about 2 days now
<BluesKaj> you don't need to run configure commands in adept
<Tm_T> hilary: interesting, can you provide pic of that error?
<Pyth> No but it was a solution to my earlier problem with something using the database
<hilary> ill need to get the error up again =P I just closed it
<Pyth> the solution to that problem showed me some fle was missing and llet me apply changes, but then it said packages were broken and stuff
<BluesKaj> do you have synaptic installed , Pyth?
<Pyth> No
<Pyth> xD Is it better? Should I install it?
<Lamington> Does anyone know
<BluesKaj> Install synaptic , it will help you roll back to a stable state with it's 'fix brokenpkgs' option
<eagles0513875> Lamington: u trying to instal glx
<Lamington> yes
<Lamington> nothing works
<eagles0513875> go into the pkg manager and install the legacy driver search for nvidia
<Lamington> tried
<Pyth> Thank you xD Now how can I get it? Obvously Adept won't wok, is there another option?
<eagles0513875> nothing
<Lamington> nothing
<Admiral_Chicago> nvidia-glx-legacy iirc
<eagles0513875> this is in feisty
<Admiral_Chicago> !info nvidia-glx
<Lamington> feisty
<ubotu> nvidia-glx: NVIDIA binary XFree86 4.x/X.Org driver. In component restricted, is optional. Version 1:1.0.9631+2.6.20.5-16.28 (feisty), package size 4386 kB, installed size 13352 kB
<Admiral_Chicago> !info nvidia-glx-legacy
<hilary> the errors just come up, just saying "There was an error while connecting to the MSN server. Error message: operation is not supported"
<ubotu> nvidia-glx-legacy: NVIDIA binary XFree86 4.x/X.Org 'legacy' driver. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.0.7184+2.6.20.5-16.28 (feisty), package size 2992 kB, installed size 9780 kB
<Jucato> Admiral_Chicago: they have to be careful which driver they install. their card must be supported by that driver
<eagles0513875> Lamington: just download the binary in the repository
<Admiral_Chicago> Jucato: i know it.
<Jucato> !info nvidia-legacy-new
<ubotu> Package nvidia-legacy-new does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<Jucato> stupid me!
<Tm_T> hilary: anyway, I'm quite sure the problem is in MSN server side, as usual
<Jucato> !info nvidia-glx-new
<eagles0513875> Tm_T: i have no problems logging into it on pidgin
<Jucato> legacy-new! lol an oxymoron..
<Tm_T> eagles0513875: I have no problems in Kopete
<hilary> so theres nothing I can do then :(
<ubotu> nvidia-glx-new: NVIDIA binary XFree86 4.x/X.Org 'new' driver. In component restricted, is optional. Version 1.0.9755+2.6.20.5-16.28 (feisty), package size 4719 kB, installed size 14400 kB
<Admiral_Chicago> you'll want to read the pages where the driver is found. I have a GeForce 5200 Fx, it uses the glx driver iirc
<Tm_T> hilary: well, there might be
<eagles0513875> hilary: u could try pidgin to c if u get same msg but ull have to compile from source
<Lamington> Admiral_Chicago: which one works with the 5200fx ?
<hilary> I'm quite new to Linux =P so I'm not sure what compile from source means =(
<eagles0513875> do u want to try pidgin
<eagles0513875> !source
<ubotu> You can easily fetch a package's source with apt-get. See: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-sourcehandling.en.html
<eagles0513875> !pidgin
<hilary> I'll try anything lol
<ubotu> pidgin is the new name for Gaim forced by AOL's legal dept. It wasn't released in time for Feisty. Expect it in gutsy. See http://www.pidgin.im/index.php for more info.
<Admiral_Chicago> Lamington: iirc, the -glx one, i'd double check but that computer is broken ATM
<Tm_T> uh oh
<Lamington> nvidia-glx toasts my x.org
<Meglo> What exactly happens when I set a partition to an "active" partition? Is it just a boot flag?
<eagles0513875> hilary go to the #pidgin chanel
<eagles0513875> they will help ya compile it fromthe source code
<Tm_T> eagles0513875: you're irritating, you know
<Lamington> have to boot recovery mode and restore old xorg.conf after enabling nvidia-glx
<Jucato> Lamington: http://us.download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86/1.0-9755/README/appendix-a.html
<eagles0513875> Tm_T: all im doing is helping someone who is willing to try just bout anything
<TeraDyne> !compile | hilary
<ubotu> hilary: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<Jucato> Lamington: according to that, your card is supported by the 9755 driver, so that would be nvidia-glx-new
<Tm_T> eagles0513875: yes, well, you push it
<Lamington> Jucato: hmm ok
<Lamington> Jucato: Im sure I tried it but I'll try again
<Tm_T> hilary: when you get the error pic to me, we might try one setting that might help in this
<Tm_T> eagles0513875: I know you mean good, but you're too agressive with your "worksforme"
<daquino> why doesn't dmesg show any output when i plug in my usb mouse
<daquino> why do i need to reboot for it to work
<TeraDyne> eagles0513875: Tm_T has a point. Are you a Pidgin dev or something?
<eagles0513875> no
<zombielion> how do i uninstall a program that i installed using wine
<eagles0513875> then from now on ill just keep my mouth shut
<Tm_T> wheeee (:)
<Tm_T> eagles0513875: please don't ;)
<eagles0513875> lol
<Tm_T> eagles0513875: but listen others too
<TeraDyne> eagles0513875: maybe you should be working for their marking team
<eagles0513875> lol
<Tm_T> TeraDyne: stop
<TeraDyne> marketing*
<eagles0513875> hilary u still here
<hilary> yep
<eagles0513875> use pastbin.ca to paster ur error in there then just copy the link ovr here
<Lamington> Do I need to edit my xorg at all after installing nvidia-glx-new ?
<TeraDyne> Tm_T: I'm being truthful. I think that, with his enthusiasm, he'd probably be able to help them quite a bit
<eagles0513875> lol
<Tm_T> TeraDyne: true, but it slips to offtopic and/or insult in some cases (;
<eagles0513875> !pastbing | hilary
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pastbing - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<eagles0513875> !pastbin | hilary
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pastbin - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<BluesKaj> hi Tm, I recently undid the cpu power saving daemon ( the cpu rate controller) in the false hope of making my pc run faster , but i don't see any difference
<hilary> pastbin.ca?
<eagles0513875> !pasetbin | hilary
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pasetbin - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<TeraDyne> Tm_T: Sorry
<hilary> oohhhhhhhh paste bin, got it
<eagles0513875> ya
<eagles0513875> Tm_T:
<TeraDyne> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<eagles0513875> she is goign to pastebin her error
<Tm_T> yay
<hilary> so I just type the error into paste bin, I give you the link and you nice nice people help me out? =) sounds like a plan
<eagles0513875> hilary:
<Tm_T> hilary: yup, sounds good
<eagles0513875> more like just copy and paste
<Tm_T> eagles0513875: har, you lean to enter
<hilary> copy and paste even =)
<Dakoki> Hi!
<eagles0513875> Tm_T: sry bout being pushy i just broke up with my gf and im just really miserable and depressed and want to curl up in a corner and die lol
<Tm_T> if Kopete can't connect in any way (those msn evils) then some other client might connect or not, it's roulette then
<Dakoki> Im trying to install compiz-fusion
<hilary> aaww =( (hugs eagles) =P
<Tm_T> eagles0513875: no problems
<eagles0513875> lol
<Dakoki> i have some problems with ./compizfusion install
<eagles0513875> Tm_T: that is y i brought her back in her to try the thing u had in mind to try
<Dakoki> someone knows something?
<Tm_T> heh
<eagles0513875> !compiz-fusion
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about compiz-fusion - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<TeraDyne> hilary, Tm_T, eagles0513875: I found one bug in the Kopete bug tracker, though it's for the previous version. http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=137443
<Lamington> nothing
<Lamington> opengl screensavers dont work
<eagles0513875> if she hasnkelyt update which is probably the case she has the previous version of it most li
<Tm_T> TeraDyne: I know that, doesn't matter
<hilary> http://pastebin.ca/590222
<Dakoki> !compiz-fusion
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about compiz-fusion - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<hilary> does that work?
<eagles0513875> what if she hasnt updated she is probably running the one with the bug
<eagles0513875> yes it does
<eagles0513875> hillary do u have a shell open still
<hilary> i do
<BluesKaj> Tm_T,, in case you missed my question above : I recently undid the cpu power saving daemon ( the cpu rate controller) in the false hope of making my pc run faster , but i don't see any difference . How do i restore the cpu rate controller daemon ?
<Tm_T> hilary: awww, that's bad
<Tm_T> BluesKaj: no idea =)
<eagles0513875> type this hilary sudo apt-get update
<Lamington> If nvidia-glx-new is the correct choice for my fx5200 then do I have to edit my xorg.conf now ?
<rajkalyan> hello
<oslo> hi
<BluesKaj> ok Tm_T :)
<eagles0513875> and what version of kopete r u running
<Lamington> cause i have no opengl
<oslo> do u have an TI ACX 111 wifi chipset, & do u sucess to use WPA ??
<Tm_T> hilary: yup, server buff, anyway, check msn account setting,s turn on http mode
<hilary> ok hold on
<hilary> OK i am using Kopete 0.12.4
<hilary> and http mode... (Searches for it)
<eagles0513875> ok that is interesting that seems to be the latest version
<eagles0513875> like tm said check ur account details and password
<hilary> HTTP mode is ticked
<rajkalyan> who is on kubuntu
<Jucato> Lamington: make sure "nvidia-glx-new" and "linux-restricted-modules-generic" are installed. then run "sudo nvidia-xconfig" (backup xorg.conf first), then restart/start X
<eagles0513875> is this an at home machine or a machine at work
<modjo> im on kubuntu
<modjo> hi every body
<Lamington> Jucato: ok
<rajkalyan>  which one
<hilary> home
<eagles0513875> feisty
<rajkalyan> edgy or feisty
<eagles0513875> ok
<rajkalyan> im on edgy
<Tm_T> hilary: ok, ticked, reconnect?
<hilary> reconnecting now =)
<rajkalyan> lap or desk
<hilary> nope
<Tm_T> hilary: same?
<hilary> I didnt even get the error that time
<Tm_T> hum
<eagles0513875> hilary type this
<eagles0513875> sudo apt-get update and see if u have any packages that need updating cuz i have a feeling there probably r and one of those packages will fix the problem
<rajkalyan> can some body help me
<rajkalyan> i need help
<eagles0513875> rajkalyan: laptop running feisty x86_64
<eagles0513875> raj just ask away dude
<rajkalyan> cool
<rajkalyan> mine is a laptop
<eagles0513875> same here dude
<rajkalyan> intel pentium 2
<Tm_T> hilary: one trick, raise server port by one
<eagles0513875> nice
<rajkalyan>  mobile version
<Tm_T> hilary: and keep http mode
<eagles0513875> wow thats ancient lol
<Tm_T> mode/method
<eagles0513875> whats ur problem rajkalyan
<hilary> raise server port by 1? ok
<rajkalyan> i retracted my taskbaar and i cant extend it
<eagles0513875> what u mean retracted
<rajkalyan> its in the side of my desktop
<hilary> raised it by 1
<rajkalyan> i retracted it
<Tm_T> hilary: and reconnect
<eagles0513875> u mean u made it hidden
<rajkalyan> to the side
<hilary> trying but doesnt look like there is any luck
<rajkalyan> yeah
<hilary> nope no luck
<Tm_T> bah
<eagles0513875> does it come out when u go near it like u can in windows
<rajkalyan> the other bar hides the arrow
<rajkalyan> no
<rajkalyan> yes
<rajkalyan> yes
<eagles0513875> yes to what
<eagles0513875> it comes out
<Tm_T> hilary: evil, that problem might be gone tomorrow :p
<eagles0513875> lol
<rajkalyan> i fixed it thanks anyway
<eagles0513875> no prob
<rajkalyan> sorry for bothering you
<hilary> awwwwww but tomorrows ages away =P
<eagles0513875> no bother whats so ever
<daquino> ubuntu sucks
<daquino> i cant even plug in my dam usb mouse
<Tm_T> hilary: ok, install gaim and try it (gaim is older version of pidgin and it's in repos so no need to compile)
<eagles0513875> hilary in the mean time u coudl download the amsn pkg
<rajkalyan> kubuntu rocks
<eagles0513875> wait tm
<rajkalyan> goddamnm usb
<rajkalyan> godgodgod
<rajkalyan> god
<rajkalyan> go
<rajkalyan> d
<rajkalyan> ogodgod
<rajkalyan> godogodfgodfg
<rajkalyan> odf
<rajkalyan> ogodfomg
<hilary> Tm_T: I tried Gaim before, it didnt let me sign in
<rajkalyan> inkow
<Tm_T> hilary: aww
<hilary> it just sorta froze and did the same as Kopete
<daquino> dmesg doesn't even make a sound when i plug it in... whatever you guys did its on crack
<eagles0513875> for me it used to crash
<rajkalyan> i didnt let me either
<modjo_> i have trouble opening adept installer, it says another process is using apt-get or aptitud
<eagles0513875> !aptfix
<ubotu> If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<Tm_T> hilary: hrr, then, ah, only trick I can figure out IS to use some webclient
<Tm_T> hilary: that means website
<icecruncher> hey, how can I use a ethernet card on a laptop?
<eagles0513875> Tm_T: there is another program that she can try if she is up for it
<hilary> I've been using Ebuddy which is ok, but it just sucks that I cant use my own messenger :(
<Tm_T> hilary: interesting
<hilary> (worries) =P
<eagles0513875> u only have an msn messenger account hilary
<Tm_T> eagles0513875: don't tell me this starts with 'a'
<eagles0513875> lol ya
<rajkalyan> hey eagles you wanna go to my blog
<eagles0513875> amsn lol
<eagles0513875> what is it a blog of
<rajkalyan> freewebs
<hilary> I tried installing that too ages ago, can't remember what issue I had
<rajkalyan> its got music at the homepage
<eagles0513875> raj port it ovr here to www.x10hosting.com take a look at that
<rajkalyan> why i like mine
<rajkalyan> it gives me a website too
<Lamington> Jucato: IT WORKED !
<eagles0513875> lol look at the pkgs they r all free
<eagles0513875> how much space
<Lamington> :D
<Jucato> :)
<Lamington> HUZZAH !
<rajkalyan> a lot
<rajkalyan> idk how much
<Jucato> Lamington: checked with "glxinfo | grep render"?
* Lamington is filled with joy
<eagles0513875> try it again hilary it worked perfectly for me while i was trying to figure out how to compile piding
<rajkalyan> unlimited i guess
<Lamington> Jucato: i just tried an opengl screensaver
<modjo_> !aptfix
<ubotu> If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<Jucato> ok :)
<eagles0513875> is that helping modjo_
<icecruncher> anyboy?
* Tm_T doesn't like the whole idea of this a-thingy );
<modjo_> im trying it
<Lamington> but I'll make a note of glxinfo | grep render
<modjo_> wait
<Tm_T> icecruncher: plug and play?
<Arwen> how can I use sudo with output redirection?
<icecruncher> Tm_T: network card
<eagles0513875> Tm_T: if she only has an msn account and if it works y go through the hasell of compiling
<rajkalyan> anyone wanna visit my blog
<eagles0513875> hilary u there
<Arwen> e.g. when I do sudo somecommand > /var/somefile, it says permission error
<Arwen> anyone?
<hilary> Indeed I am eagles
<eagles0513875> ok u want to try amsn
<Tm_T> icecruncher: yes, if it works ootb then thats it, if not, you need to find drivers to it
<eagles0513875> actually before u do that
<Lamington> Jucato: Now to install Tremulous :D
<Tm_T> eagles0513875: true
<hilary> I'm concerned with Tm_T's concern =P
<Arwen> ...
<eagles0513875> bout what amsn
<Tm_T> hilary: no need to, personal
<modjo_> afeter like 3 trys.... it did work eagles!
<eagles0513875> hilary answer me this do u only have an msn account
<Tm_T> just try amsn if it works you ;)
<Jucato> Arwen: sudo only works on the somecommand. you still don't have access to /var/somefile
<eagles0513875> ok modjo glad i could help
<modjo_> that was tough
<eagles0513875> lol
<Arwen> Jucato, how do I work around that?
<hilary> do you mean as opposed to having accounts with other messengers, eg, AIM, Yim etc?
<eagles0513875> ya
<modjo_> tnx all you guys here, make this a lot easier
<modjo_> specially you eagles
<hilary> I've got an AIm and YIm account
<eagles0513875> lol
<modjo_> take care and have a nice day :D
<eagles0513875> ok then forget amsn
<eagles0513875> u too
<modjo_> c ya
<hilary> why, what would of happened? out of interest =P
<eagles0513875> im going ot have to help u compile pidgin from source
<Lamington> Thankyou Jucato for your help, I've saved it in a textfile so I dont forget :)
<Tm_T> hilary: just use amsn for msn
<eagles0513875> amsn is only a msn messenger client
<hilary> kk
<Arwen> damn it, apt should have an easy way to get rid of stuff installed buy apt-get build-dep,,,
<Tm_T> eagles0513875: he canuse Kopete for other protocols you know
<eagles0513875> pidgin is like gaim but its the replacement for gaim
<Jucato> Arwen: try this http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2007/05/17/using-tee-to-write-to-files-and-the-terminal/
<rajkalyan> can you help me install audio/video pluging for firefox
<eagles0513875> i know but if she is having trouble with that one u might as well port the others while ur at it
<Tm_T> oh well
<Tm_T> I believe he can login to msn using Kopete tomorrow or atleast next week
<eagles0513875> !register | hilary
<ubotu> hilary: Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<Arwen> rajkalyan, ...we could... but why?
<eagles0513875> it seems though like she cant wait
<Tm_T> it's not new thing that msn breaks
<Arwen> media player plugins are stupid
<hilary> I can wait
<eagles0513875> oh
<Tm_T> eagles0513875: so, he uses something temporary ;)
<hilary> I'll wait =) I'm good
<Tm_T> he/she/whatever
<hilary> ill use a web one or something =)
<Arwen> Jucato, thanks
<hilary> thank you anyway eagles =D =)
<Arwen> Jucato, so I do sudo comecommand | sudo tee somefile ?
<eagles0513875> i got the impression u couldnt  earlier when u said its so far away
<Tm_T> hilary: oki, poke me if it doesn't work friday or so
<eagles0513875> same with me
<hilary> haha =P
<eagles0513875> unless u would rather hit me up on aim yim or msn lol
<hilary> ok prepare for the poking of your life! =)
<Jucato> Arwen: I think so. I don't really know. haven't tried it. that's from a post in Planet Ubuntu
<eagles0513875> :)
<eagles0513875> i will to hilary lol
<eagles0513875> hilary its nice to finally see a lady in thsi channel
<Tm_T> eagles0513875: there's many
<eagles0513875> not many that like to play round wiht linux lol
* Arwen hates files without changelogs...
<hilary> lol
<Tm_T> eagles0513875: so false ;)
<eagles0513875> lol really but do alot of them help troubleshoot stuff like we do
<eagles0513875> lol
<Sanne> eagles0513875: well, there are some more of us here :)
<eagles0513875> i dont seem to run into many
<eagles0513875> lol
<eagles0513875> :)
<Tm_T> eagles0513875: there's no need to make noise about it
<eagles0513875> no noise was intended
<Tm_T> yup
<eagles0513875> and im sorry if i offended lol
<Tm_T> you didn't
<Tm_T> but that doesn't make good either I afraid
<eagles0513875> hilary have u tried the new yahoo web msngr which is in beta but i like so far
<Tm_T> !offtopic
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<eagles0513875> lol
<hilary> nope
<eagles0513875> ty Tm_T
<rajkalyan> how do i become a member
<rajkalyan> rigister
<Arwen> is someone here compiling pidgin? lol
<eagles0513875> !register
<ubotu> Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<rajkalyan> how
<rajkalyan> 
<rajkalyan> 
<rajkalyan> 
<rajkalyan> 
<rajkalyan> 
<eagles0513875> i already did arwen
<rajkalyan> 
<rajkalyan> 
<eagles0513875> i can link u on how to do it
<rajkalyan> 
<Arwen> ...
<Arwen> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Riddell, fdoving, Mez, jpatrick, seth_k, apokryphos, nalioth, Hobbsee, robotgeek, imbrandon, gnomefreak, Hawkwind, trappist, LjL, Jucato,  haggai, fooishbar, crimsun, seth, apokryphos, DBO, nixternal or PriceChild!
<rajkalyan> 
<rajkalyan> 
<rajkalyan> 
<rajkalyan> 
<rajkalyan> 
* mode/#kubuntu [+o Jucato]  by ChanServ
<eagles0513875> raj stop flodding
* mode/#kubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [+b *!*@140-155.186-72.tampabay.res.rr.com]  by Hobbsee
* rajkalyan was kicked off #kubuntu by Hobbsee (Hobbsee)
* mode/#kubuntu [+o Tm_T]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<Tm_T> BAH!
<Jucato> bah too slow.. :(
<gnomefreak> :)
<Hobbsee> got him :)
* mode/#kubuntu [-o Jucato]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [-o Tm_T]  by Tm_T
* gnomefreak wasnt fast enough
<Arwen> speaking of delayed action..
<eagles0513875> arwen u wanting to compile pidgin or something
<Arwen> nope, I found a repository with pidgin in it
<Arwen> not that I use it, but..
<eagles0513875> really
<Arwen> yes
<eagles0513875> i know its not in the kubuntu repositories and they have it out for other distros but for kubuntu they havent made a pkg so i compiled it from source
<Arwen> yeah, but there's third-party repositories with that kind of stuff
<Arwen> hmm, I still have 2 local packages...
<eagles0513875> dont u have to be careful that it wont break anything
<Arwen> yes, I'm not going to try dist-upgrading to gusty
<eagles0513875> what u mean is it even out for testing yet
<Arwen> ...
<Arwen> what I mean is that if you add third-party repositories, that usually breaks upgrades
<Arwen> so when gusty is released in the *future*, I won't be dist-upgrading
<eagles0513875> oh ok
<eagles0513875> u just do clean install
<Arwen> http://www.telemail.fi/mlind/ubuntu/ - this is the repository I got pidgin from btw
<Arwen> and yeah, clean install ftw
<eagles0513875> what i dont get is when something is ready to be released could they just release an updated pkg
<Arwen> the reason that doesn't happen is because then we have to support both the old and the new version
<eagles0513875> ahhhh ok
<eagles0513875> Arwen: u a developer
<Arwen> nope, I'm just reading answers from the FAQ
<Tm_T> hah
<Arwen> :-)
<eagles0513875> lol
<Tm_T> Arwen: what faq? so I can answer too some day (;
<eagles0513875> i cant wait to take a c++ class in the fall
<Arwen> !faq
<ubotu> A list of common questions and answers about Ubuntu: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions - Official documentation: http://help.ubuntu.com - IRC FAQ: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRCResourcePage
<Arwen> I think
<Tm_T> aa oki
* Tm_T skip
<[sqrts] ben> hi guys, i'm trying to install Kubuntu 6.06-1 i386 on a core 2 duo CPU and i get an error message "Failed to allocate mem resource.." after the setup is booting the kernel
<[sqrts] ben> any ideas?
<icecruncher> can anyone tell how to get an accton ether net card running, type 2328
<ardchoille> [sqrts] ben: Any particular reason you are installing 6.06 on that box rather than 7.04?
<eagles0513875> sqrts isnt there also an i686 iso for download
<eagles0513875> as well
<[sqrts] ben> it worked fine before, that's the strange thing
<Arwen> icecruncher, ..........
<[sqrts] ben> ardchoille: but no, other than "it worked fine before" there is no reason not to install 7.04
<ardchoille> [sqrts] ben: Ah, ok. Just wanted you to know that 6.06 was released a year ago and 7.04 is the latest.
<ardchoille> [sqrts] ben: You might try 7.04 and see how it goes, it's likely the problem has been fixed.
<[sqrts] ben> k, thx ... don't have a blank CD here so i  have to walk to my office.. stinks :P
<eagles0513875> lol do u have a rw round [sqrts] ben
<[sqrts] ben> at home, yes
<[sqrts] ben> here, no :>
<eagles0513875> u at the office lol
<[sqrts] ben> more like the university
<ardchoille> [sqrts] ben: Buy one of those cd wallets and carry kubuntu with you :) You can also carry a couple blank cd's/dvd's. I also carry a copy of SysRescCd
<ardchoille> Or maybe a 1Gb USK key
<[sqrts] ben> i don't walk around reinstalling OSes all the time :P
<ardchoille> *USB
<ardchoille> almost everyone I know carries a 1Gb USB key on their keychain
<[sqrts] ben> well, i carry about 15 keys on my keychain...
<ardchoille> Yikes!
<ardchoille> I have 2
<[sqrts] ben> well... there is 4 keys for home, cellar, mailbox...
<[sqrts] ben> for starters ;)
<ardchoille> hehe
<[sqrts] ben> and then there are car keys, mobile, iPod...
<[sqrts] ben> i guess i'll try 7.04 and will come back crying if that doesn't work either ;)
<eagles0513875> i will work
<eagles0513875> u have to have an optimistic outlook
<[sqrts] ben> woohuu, it's gonna work
<[sqrts] ben> :P
<icecruncher> Arwen: anything? I can't even find the drivers
<Arwen> what, you have an ethernet card that doesn't work? all ethernet cards should work "out of box"
<eagles0513875> ice if ur on here then u have to have an internet connection
<eagles0513875> unless ur on wireless
<icecruncher> Arwen: I don't know if this will help... It seems pretty old  http://www.google.com/translate?u=http%3A%2F%2Fascii24.com%2Fnews%2Fi%2Fhard%2Farticle%2F1999%2F12%2F07%2F605864-000.html&langpair=ja%7Cen&hl=en&ie=UTF8
<Arwen> oh.... is that one of those fake net cards? like the USB ones?
<icecruncher> Arwen: yeah
<Arwen> those aren't supported and never will be
<Arwen> go buy a real card
<icecruncher> Arwen: haha
<icecruncher> k
<TeraDyne> anyone know of a way to convert .ogg files to .mp3?
<Arwen> TeraDyne, yes, but why in the world would you do that?
<Arwen> then your shitty music will sound even shittier
<TeraDyne> Arwen: my iPod nano can't play ogg, sadly
<Arwen> !rockbox
<ubotu> rockbox is an open source firmware replacement for audio players from Archos, iRiver, Apple (iPod), and iAudio. See http://www.rockbox.org/ to get started!
<Arwen> use that
<TeraDyne> Arwn: is there a chance rockbox will brick it?
<oslo> like ipodlinux ... Nano 2nd gen is not supported)
<Arwen> uh, yes
<Arwen> just like flashing your router or updating your BIOS
<TeraDyne> Arwen: no way then. I can't afford a new nano.
<zipper> cant you just flash it back to default if it gets bricked?
<Arwen> ^^ - yeah
<TeraDyne> *sigh* well, then, I guess I'll try it.
<zipper> good luck :)
<Arwen> TeraDyne, if that doesn't work, you can always use lame + oggenc to convert em :-)
<Arwen> although that will seriously degrade the quality
<TeraDyne> zipper: thanks
<TeraDyne> Arwen: Ok. It'll be a last resort option, then.
* athena thinks we should ban all "ubuntu" nicks. It's so confusing.
<BluesKaj> it's the default nick
<BluesKaj> ppl unfamiliar with irc get it by default
<jussi01> I wish someone would set it up to take the name of the pc...
<Jucato> athena: those are the default nicks on all Live CD's
<Jucato> by default, IRC apps get the nick from the username, but since the live cd's username is "ubuntu"...
<tdn> Sanne, because then I don't receive updates for Amarok afterwards.
<athena> Jucato, then couldn't we set the LiveCD to generate random usernames?
<athena> it's so confuzzling..
<Jucato> athena: because of the way Live CD's are. you need to have premade users. and I don't see why this is confusing you... just ignore the ubuntu nicks
<athena> Jucato, it confuses me because if I don't notice when 1 ubuntu leaves and another joins, then...
* Jucato still doesn't get it
<athena> ...
<athena> basically, I can't figure out which ubuntu is which!
<bkudria> i clicked "never for this site" in a password save dialog in konqueror.  how do i remove that site from the ignore list - I *do* want to save the password.  any ideas?
<athena> oh yeah, quick question - does, say, a spanish version of Ubuntu have different names for commands than then english one?
<Jucato> athena: command line commands? or the text in the menus?
<athena> command line commands
<Jucato> athena: they're all the same
<athena> hmm.... ah well, lol
<athena> doesn
<Jucato> (they're not really "English" anyway)
<athena> true that
<Jucato> they can't be translated either
<icecruncher> how can i get a list of all the dependacies of a package?
<Jucato> apt-cache show <package>
<Jucato> or in Adept, click on the Details button
<icecruncher> Jucato: thnks
* n8k99 waves at Jucato
* Jucato drowns
* Jucato gurgles
<jussi01> lol
* n8k99 performs CPR (computer performance recovery)
<icecruncher> Jucato: how can I tell if the linux kernel source tree is installed?
<Jucato> search for linux-source- I think
<icecruncher> Jucato: ?
<Jucato> there's a different source package for different kernel versions. of course you need the one that matches the kernel you are using
<Jucato> the package name usually begins with linux-source-
<BluesKaj> what's the comnd orcmnds to restore the cpu frq scaling daemon ..or is there a module file i can edit ?
<icecruncher> Jucato: ah so i need to fin out what kernel I'm using then install the source?
<Jucato> icecruncher: "uname -r" gives you the kernel version
<icecruncher> Jucato: k
<icecruncher> 2.6.20-15-generic
<icecruncher> so how do i install the source?
<underdog5004> icecruncher, cd into the directory where the source is, type in ./configure, if there are no errors, then type in sudo make && sudo make install
<underdog5004> icecruncher, make sure you've installed build-essential.
<athena> or rather, don't use make install since that'll trash your system
<athena> "checkinstall" or "dpkg-buildpackage" instead
<underdog5004> athena, what's the problem with make install?
<icecruncher> underdog5004: yeah, I'm asking how to get the kernel source. is it in /usr/source?
<athena> underdog5004, it places files all over that become untrackable and conflict with the package manager
<underdog5004> icecruncher, oh...idk. sorry
<athena> is someone building their own kernel?
<underdog5004> athena, oh. that's not good
<underdog5004> sorry
<icecruncher> athena: yeah cause I need to build in an envir for a driver
<athena> yeah, checkinstall is better, but it's still a hack
<Jucato> underdog5004: he's asking about installing the kernel source code
<athena> icecruncher, why do you need to compile your own kernel if you just want a driver?
<athena> also, you don't need the kernel source either, just the headers
<icecruncher> athena: just following the instructions
<underdog5004> Jucato, oh...it's been awhile for me...I'm going to bow out now
<athena> also, the kernel doesn't use ./configure
<athena> icecruncher, what instructions? link?
<underdog5004> aaaaaaahh!!! I can't be right! not even a little bit!!!
<Jucato> icecruncher: sudo apt-get install linux-source-whatever
<athena> ^^
<underdog5004> *sigh*
<Jucato> icecruncher: try searching the correct name. I forgot
<athena> but if you just need a module, apt-get install linux-headers-whatever is better
<eth01> is there anyway I can create a vm template, using kubuntu for openvz?
* Jucato is not familiar with compiling kernels so....
<icecruncher> athena, sorry, I'm making an enveir by compiling a part of the kernel, not all of it
<athena> icecruncher, ok, go for it
<athena> it's linux-source-whatever that you need
<icecruncher> athena, so get headers? why
<athena> headers are used to build kernel modules. If you really need to compile part of the kernel, they won't be enough, so forget em
<icecruncher> k
<icecruncher> athena: about instructions.. gotta get them from the laptop, the place of "contruction", get them in a sec
<inayet> was up
<Tm_T> is down
<inayet> Kabul
<inayet> was it up or down?
<Tm_T> yours is no disgrace
<inayet> Got to exercise. take care disgrace
<Tm_T> haha
<manchicken> Okay, so my wife updated the kernel and the nvidia module is borking now.  Anybody know how to reinstall the nvidia modules?
<Tm_T> manchicken: hum, how is drivers installed?
<Tm_T> manchicken: and what exactly is the problem?
<icecruncher> Jucato: cant find the source
<Dusk_> i can't copy a file to a ntfs volume it says read-only..how can i copy a file to another volume??
<Jucato> !info linux-source-generic
<ubotu> Package linux-source-generic does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<Jucato> hm...
<manchicken> Tm_T: It's from apt
<athena> !linux-source-2.6.20-16.29
<Tm_T> manchicken: ok, and error is?
<Jucato> icecruncher: sorry I kinda forgot the correct package name
<manchicken> Tm_T: Trying to modprobe, modprobe reports a very generic error.
<athena> !info linux-source-2.6.20-16
<ubotu> Package linux-source-2.6.20-16 does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<athena> ...
<icecruncher> !info linux-source-2.6.20-15
<Dusk_> !ntfs
<ubotu> Package linux-source-2.6.20-15 does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<athena> !linux-source-2.6.20
<GrahamA> !teamspeak
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about teamspeak - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Tm_T> manchicken: hum, what error X gives to logs? grep EE /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<athena> !info linux-source-2.6.20
<Dusk_> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> linux-source-2.6.20: Linux kernel source for version 2.6.20 with Ubuntu patches. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.20-16.29 (feisty), package size 46690 kB, installed size 46824 kB
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<athena> finally
<manchicken> Tm_T: No displays.
<manchicken> Tm_T: Because the module won't load.
<Tm_T> manchicken: aha
<Tm_T> interesting
<Jucato> athena: next time let's try not to flood the channel with bot searches? :)
<athena> bah :-)
<manchicken> I'm gonna try dpkg -P and then -i again.
<psicobra> woohoo
<Tm_T> manchicken: reinstall linux-restricted-modules-generic ?
* psicobra is very happy
<Tm_T> manchicken: and nvidia-glx ofcourse
* psicobra just got his printer working with kubuntu and found a wicked set of drivers that seem to work well with almost every printer
<BluesKaj> psicobra, err how would you know ?  :)
<manchicken> Yeah, the error is that it failed to load the nvidia kernel module.
<psicobra> BluesKaj: well most comon printers epson canon hp etc
<icecruncher> !info kernel-source-2.6.20-15
<ubotu> Package kernel-source-2.6.20-15 does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<icecruncher> !info kernel-source-2.6.20-15-generic
<ubotu> Package kernel-source-2.6.20-15-generic does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<icecruncher> suck
<Tm_T> !botabuse
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<manchicken> That's scary... apt-get wants to remove linux-generic when you remove the restricted modules package...
<Tm_T> manchicken: you mean that meta package?
<icecruncher> Tm_T; sorry, you have any ide how to install the kernel source?
<Tm_T> icecruncher: yes, install it
<manchicken> Tm_T: Yeah.  Scary none-the-less :)
<Dusk_> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<icecruncher> Tm_T: install the source how?
<Tm_T> icecruncher: apt-cache search source | grep linux
<manchicken> Still won't probe nvidia.
<Tm_T> icecruncher: then install package you like using package manager
<Tm_T> manchicken: interesting
<manchicken> I'm gonna give it a reboot.
<manchicken> Lots of kernel changes, it may help.
<manchicken> Back in a bit.
<Tm_T> manchicken: yu
<wsjunior> what do i need to do to make Apollon to connect to fasttrack net?!
<icecruncher> Tm_T: thnks
<wsjunior> it just stay connecting and never connected to any server
<manchicken_> Okay, I'll do this from my terminal.
<manchicken_> I don't know what the hell is going on there.
<Tm_T> manchicken_: I heard that often when talking 'bout wifes
<manchicken_> I can use the X interfaces via forwarding.
<manchicken_> Nice.
<manchicken_> No, my wife just installed these updates, and now everything just borked.
<Tm_T> yeah, just joking (;
<manchicken_> What do I need to load the nvidia kernel driver?  Do I just need linux restricted?
<Tm_T> and nvidia-glx I think, though not sure
<Tm_T> I need to buy some food so see later ->
<manchicken_> did we just move some cards to nvidia-legacy?
<shane2peru> ok guys a quick and easy question
<shane2peru> in Gnome, I had a nice little thing that would tell me how much battery life was left on my wireless mouse.  Is there anything like this in KDE?
<Fable> hello. i would like to install azureus 3 on my kubuntu partition but when i used adept, it downloaded and installed azureus 2.5...can someone help me install the newer version please
<shane2peru> is anyone here today?
<shane2peru> :)
<athena> Fable, pl
<athena> ok*
<BluesKaj> shane2peru, the same app will work in kde
<athena> Fable, this is fairly straightforward, but can you go over to #anon32 for step-by-step?
<manchicken_> Woah woah woah!  How did this machine end up on the low-latency kernel?
<shane2peru> BluesKaj: well, the problem, is that I'm not sure what app it was, it was an a little icon down by my clock.
<Fable> well iam really good at openSUSe but kubuntu screwed me over
<Fable> i dont know anything
<BluesKaj> have you uninstalled gnome , shane2peru ?
<athena> Fable, hehe. Basically, the answer is that Azureus 3 isn't in the repository, you have to install it manually
<manchicken_> Fable: It's really not that different.
<athena> and yeah, it's not that different
<shane2peru> BluesKaj: Yes, I removed it completely and installed Kubuntu. :)
<Fable> thanks
<BluesKaj> shane2peru, you can install it thru adept , if you know the name of the app
<BluesKaj> or synaptic
<shane2peru> athena: manchicken_ I disagree, I just installed Suse 10.2, and it is a bit different
<manchicken_> shane2peru: I didn't say that it's identical, I merely said that it's not that different.
<shane2peru> BluesKaj: don't know the app name, does anyone know of anything similar?
<athena> well, all linuxes are different..
<manchicken_> Not enough to state that you were really good at one and now know nothing about another :)
<shane2peru> manchicken_: I have tried a few times to try other distro's and wow, it is really different once you get used to one.
<manchicken_> shane2peru: Not that different.
<shane2peru> manchicken_: the installation procedures are all different, and adding repos are different
<shane2peru> at least between Suse and Kubuntu.
<shane2peru> manchicken_: I tried to add some repos in suse, took me about 2 hours!  I can do that in *buntu in about 5 minutes
<shane2peru> :)
<manchicken_> shane2peru: That's because SuSE's repos are scattered.
<bbeck_> Hello, I was wondering how to get a list of local wireless networks that I can log on to from KNetworkManager?
<dr_willis> 5 min? egads..
<shane2peru> manchicken_: yeah, plus I don't really know what repos to add, and their installation system (yast) is slooooooow.  I think there is a cli, but I don't know how to use it. :)
<shane2peru> manchicken_: it isn't no apt-get that is for sure.
<wsjunior> is anybody here using apollon?
<manchicken_> shane2peru: And they retardedly put all of the latest and unstable packages in their repos to automatically update without user interaction and crash computers of users who don't know any better.
* athena wonders if removing linux-image-generic is a good idea
<manchicken_> shane2peru: On SuSE 10.1 ZMD automatically update my ALSA setup and I lost soud.
<manchicken_> athena: Probably not.
<shane2peru> manchicken_: is that spoken by experience?
<manchicken_> Although I just removed linux-image-lowlatency :)
<manchicken_> shane2peru: Far too much fscking experience.
<manchicken_> (literally)
<shane2peru> manchicken_: yeah, I don't know that much about it, I cut my teeth on suse for a bit way back in the 9.2 days, but have used *buntu ever since
<shane2peru> I found a whole lot of community support on *buntu
<manchicken_> Okay, so linux-image-lowlatency isn't compatible with the nvidia kernel modules.
<crocodile> Is it possible to add an 'open' button to amarok mini player?
<manchicken_> At least that's what it looks like.
<manchicken_> crocodile: Submit a wishlist item on launchpad.net :)
<Sanne> manchicken_: tried linux-restricted-modules-lowlatency?
<crocodile> manchicken_ -  I just learned the mini player is gone in the latest amarok so my request would never get filled
<shane2peru> ok, quick question, I just installed Suse 10.2 on a spare partition, and all went well, now, when I boot into Kubuntu, it gives me some problem of fsck on a partition cannot be checked, and then dumps me to cli, of which I exit and it continues booting.  Any ideas?
<dr_willis> shane2peru,  check your fstab - could be your partitiosn got moved,  or removed/renamed.
<dr_willis> and its trying to mount one that dosent exist anjy more
<shane2peru> dr_willis: ohh, yeah, I think I had that spare partition mounted via fstab, thanks, I'll check that out.
<dr_willis> if you were mounting it based on UUID not /dev/### name - that wouldent of happened. :) i think
<shane2peru> dr_willis: well, actually it was mounted via uuid, I just commented out that partition, I guess I didn't add it, I don't really need to access that partition, I can manually mount it if necessary.
<shane2peru> dr_willis: ok, let me reboot and see if that fixes the problem.
<randacs_> anyone here have problem with automatix?
<randacs_> problems*
<joaomario> very happy with asus new driver. it seem's to work well in kubuntu 7.04 for Quadro FX 1500
<BluesKaj> !automatix2
<ubotu> Automatix2 is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<randacs_> yeah I read that, but some other mates of mine said it works well for them so was just wondering :)
<athena> we don't support automatix here. it's a crappy half-assed script that does nothing apt-get can't
<shane2peru> dr_willis: well uuid loses that round, it was mounted via uuid, and that was the problem, I love Kubuntu boot speed.
<BluesKaj> randacs , maybe you should consult with this room first before listening to your mates , the next time
<shane2peru> dr_willis: thanks for the help
<randacs_> BluesKaj: that's why I asked
<dr_willis> shane2peru,  then your UUID some how changed.
<randacs_> Im not too keen on 3de party managers anyways
<joaomario> I was wondering, why the monitor does not work in 64-bit. The driver asked if I wanted to install 32-bit libraries and I had to, to get beryl working properly.
<BluesKaj> randacs_, i tried it about a yr ago before I knew better...I found out in a hurry  ...spent the next week trying to rid my pc of broken pkges and fixing one sthat were damaged
<randacs_> on another note, this is the first time I installed Kubuntu and I must say it's a very cool install
<shane2peru> dr_willis: ok, here are the facts, I had Kubuntu on that spare partition then installed Kubuntu as my main distro, and forgot about the spare partition
<shane2peru> dr_willis: I then installed Suse and had problems.
<dr_willis> You will get that with SUSE. :)
<shane2peru> dr_willis: yeah, I figured it didn't play nice with Kubuntu's uuid system.
<BluesKaj> randacs_,yes kubuntu very "satisfying" ...especially after trying vista :)
<shane2peru> dr_willis: I think it would have survived if mounted via the /dev/sda - because I didn't change any partitions, is that in theory correct?
<shane2peru> also filesystem remained the same ext3
<randacs_> yeah it seems nice, I'm a old school BSD user, never really liked linux, always gave me some problems, but this distro seems very cool indeed
<joaomario> hello again
<joaomario> anybody from brasil?
<k3y> kubuntu is very nice  :)
<athena> you mean brazil? and nope, not me
<joaomario> yes
<joaomario> in fact, in portuguese brasil is written with 'S'. But, as we are speaking in english i guess you're correct.
<joaomario> I'm at Sao Paulo - Brazil, where are you locate athena?
<athena> Michigan, USA, lol
<shane2peru> anyone know what the command is to start the visor thing for the 2.6 kernel?  I had to do this in Ubuntu too, but don't remember the command.
<joaomario> that's great. I've been to Boston, and Newport, I guess that's close to your state, isn't it?
<jussi01> !offtopic
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<daquino> which signal is the equivalant of ^z?
<joaomario> stop
<daquino> SIGSTOP ?
<daquino> so then how do i start it again ?
<joaomario> yes...
<daquino> yes what ?
<joaomario> it's SIGSTOP.
<daquino> and starting it back up ?
<daquino> so if i stop a process will all children freeze too ?
<joaomario> 18 to re-start
<joaomario> 'kill -l' will list all the signals for you. But you should use this command to send signal 18 for the process which has stopped.
<athena> !terminal > Fable
<mcmurdo> how to use it
<dr_willis> 0_o
<mcmurdo> it's my fist time 2 use it
<dr_willis> use what?
<mcmurdo> this chatting tool
<dr_willis> You mean your IRC client?
<mcmurdo> yeap
<dr_willis> try the HELP docs in the menus?
<dr_willis> You seem to be using it just fine so far.
<dr_willis> !irc
<ubotu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<mcmurdo> thks
<mcmurdo> r u a robot?
<dr_willis> F1 = Help - :)
<dr_willis> No but ubotu  is.
<mcmurdo> and where r u?
<daquino> why do the adept tools have to lock the database if they are only downloading or browsing the repos ?
<dr_willis> I live in Indiana.
<daquino> its pretty dam annoying
<dr_willis> daquino,  when in doubt its best to play it VERY safe with package management.
<mcmurdo> we r neighbour
<daquino> dr_willis:  yea but adept_installer is downloading and i just want to install a quick package wtf
<dr_willis> adept_installer is just a front end to the other tool you are using.. Now i could see how it would be nice if the downloads could get spawned to the Background. so you could que up other tasks...
<mcmurdo> i think indian 's vry hot ,maybe you can kill the thread
<dr_willis> but ive not seen any of the apt tools do that.
<dr_willis> Indiana is NOT india.
<dr_willis> opposite sides of the world.
<mcmurdo> which state?
<dr_willis> Indiana  - :)  is the state.
<dr_willis> Indianaiaian
<dr_willis> heck i cant even spell it right now.
<dr_willis> indiana
<BluesKaj> dr_willis, you assume everyone worldwide knows american geography :)
<mcmurdo> a state of usa?
<icecruncher> how can I get an older version of the kernel source with the ubuntu patches?
<daquino> dr_willis:  you seem to be informed... i have asked many times about an issue that if my usb mouse is not plugged in at boot messages dont even show up in dmesg when i plug it in... its very strange... in any linux dmesg should detect the device being attached to the usb and it should just work since xorg.conf is allready setup for usb mice
<BluesKaj> i also think there's a 'puton' going on here
<mcmurdo> "sudo fdisk -l" is ok
<mcmurdo> then mount
<daquino> dr_willis:  can i at least save my choices in adept_installer so that i could quit it and then run apt-get then rerun adept_installer so it takes back off wehre i left it ?
<dr_willis> daquino,  i recall some 'create an install script' feature in synaptic. Not sure if adept has a similer feature
<dr_willis> daquino,  ive seen some odd usb device/motherboard issues where the kernel dont see the usb things properly unless its plugged in at boot. Not experienced it personally however.
<dr_willis> dan,  you are correct however. Plygging in the mouse after boot should show some dmesg info msgs. and it should work
<dr_willis> it does work for my laptop that way.
<dr_willis> oops  daquino  not dan. :)
<daquino> funny i was wondering how you knew my name
<daquino> and someone told me that device drivers and hardware detection is completely done in the initrd ?
<daquino> if so thats retarded and probably the reason its not more dynamic at run time
<dr_willis> Hmm.. initrd loads up some subset i thouhght, then handed it off to the full kernel.
<dr_willis> You can have a system without an initrd
<dr_willis> I think you only got 'part' of the info on how initrd works/what its doing.
<dr_willis> Ive not researched initrd much myself however. but i THOUGHT it mainly was to load raid/ide/sata/other 'has to be loaded befor system can boot' type drivers
<dr_willis> usb/mouse drivers i dont think fall under that catagory.
<dr_willis> Linux initrd allows the Linux kernel to stage boots: first a minimal kernel, then the initrd image, and finally the real file system.
* dr_willis is googling for more info. :)
<dr_willis> http://sial.org/howto/linux/initrd/
<athena> initrd is a ramedisk with a pre-loaded kernel image...
<athena> as dr_willis said, it's to preload certain drivers
<athena> (not necessary if you statically link them)
<dr_willis> from what i just read. the initrd dosent even have to be using the same kernel as your system is running. Some how it can 'change over ' to the new kernel? wonder how it does that.
<alvyn> Hi, please, does kubuntu some firewall? And where are the settings for it? Thx
<dr_willis> http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/understanding-linux-initrd-initial-ram-disk.html
<athena> dr_willis, it doesn't. But an initrd is built every time the kernel is, so it just gets packaged with it
<dr_willis> alvyn,  its  has that feature.. but its basicially disabled by default.
<dr_willis> athena,  ahh... that explains those messages ive seen then
<dr_willis> !firewall
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<dr_willis> http://www-128.ibm.com/developerworks/linux/library/l-initrd.html
<alvyn> dr_willis, ubotu: Thanks
<dr_willis> Gotta love IBM and their docs :)
<fritz_> i installed windows and then used super grub cd to fix grub...but now i can't get it to see windows...and i need win for some apps..can any1 help?
<jhutchins_lt> Building a custom initrd is a good idea if you either have unusual hardware that actually needs it, or if you want to tune your boot process.
<BluesKaj> does anyone other than IT admin guys actually use iptables ?
<dr_willis> fritz_,  you mean to say your GRUB menu has no entry for windows?
<jhutchins_lt> BluesKaj: I have a couple of good howtos on networking that include scripts that use it directly.
<fritz_> yes
<mado> oy guys ... hello ...
<jhutchins_lt> BluesKaj: If you know enough not to just accept somebody else's default preconfiguration, you use iptables, or you use a script that makes them a little easier to manage.
<fritz_> dr_willis it only sees the ubuntu os
<dr_willis> fritz_,  the default grub menu.lst has a example 'paragraph' for booting windows off   of /dev/hda1 - i alwyas just uncomment it - that puts a windows menu item at the top of grub.
<jhutchins_lt> BluesKaj: shorewall's a handy utility, but it's way overkill for the ordinary home/small office fiewall.
<BluesKaj> fritz_, use supergrub to fix the mbr on windows , then fix grub bootloader for linux
<dr_willis> fritz_,  'seeing' it is notthe same as 'not configured for it' :)
<dr_willis> Grub is one of those top 10 things - worth learning about. :) about #3 on my list. heh
<fritz_> well...i don't know...when i hit escape to load the grub menu, the only thing that comes up are three ubuntu thingyes
<fritz_> i just want the win os 2 show up there please^.^
<dr_willis> fritz_,  yes.. and to do so you MUST have an entry for windows in the grub configs..
<dr_willis> which is why i mentioned the EXAMPLES in the grub menu.lst config file
<BluesKaj> yeah jhutchins_lt , I just let the router manage the FW ..altho i do some port mapping for various apps
<dr_willis> Not sure of a way/tool in ubuntu to rescan and add the entry automaticially after install.
<dr_willis> I always just edit the menu.lst manually and add the thing.
<fritz_> .....how do i do that?
<joaomario> i personally like nmap to scan the network.
<jriachi> dr_willis: may i ask you about your 10-things list?
<dr_willis> edit the /boot/grub/menu.lst file  look under - the line -----------> # examples
<dr_willis> jriachi,  :) been working on that list for years.. and needing to get a good set or urls for it.
<dr_willis> jriachi,  one of my always working on projects..
<dr_willis> top 10 things for a wanting-to-be-linux-profficient person to learn about.
<fritz_> don't you know how to do that using super grub....cause it seems to be able to...
<BluesKaj> dr_willis, fritz_ has to restore his windows mbr first
<dr_willis> fritz_,  you can boot to the kubuntu system?
<fritz_> well...if i restore the mbr...it autmaticly starts windows...if i fix the grub,,,i only get linux :-/
<fritz_> yes
<fritz_> i'm in it now
<fritz_> ^.^
<dr_willis> fritz_,  correct.. You NEED to edit the menu.lst to have an entry for windows.
<jriachi> dr_willis: let me guess: bash, lvm, acl, grub, iptables , /etc/init.d/* , ,,,, ?
<BluesKaj> supergrub has the direct boot into linux option
<dr_willis> grub reads the menu.lst and thats where it gets the menu from
<dr_willis> jriachi,  actually i never use lvm, or acl, :)
<dr_willis> jriachi,  i was thinking, bash, grub, samba,
<jriachi> dr_willis: neither do i, but they sound so interesting...
<dr_willis> then it gets  less imporntant.
<dr_willis> Tweaking the list based on what gets asked in here. :)
<jriachi> dr_willis: maybe nfs?
<fritz_> well i just want to be able to boot at choice both os....so....a complete set of advices would be welcome
<fritz_> :)
<dr_willis> bash, vi, grub,
<joaomario> dr_willis, how can I create an entry for grub to star at runlevel 3?  I would like text mode with network.
<dr_willis> fritz_,  edit that menu.lst UNCOMMENT the 4 lines under #examples that shows a example boot entry for windows.. and reboot.. see if that works
<dr_willis> #1 - "Thinking for yourself" , #2 bash, #3 vi, grub,
<fritz_> BluesKaj?
<jhutchins_lt> joaomario: All runlevels are equal in ubuntu.
<dr_willis> joaomario,  runlevel 3 Hmm...
<jhutchins_lt> joaomario: (except 0 and 6 of course).
<dr_willis> yea. i was thinking  that ubuntu sort of broke away from the runlevel stuff in that way
<BluesKaj> yes fritz , once you restore the windows mbr , then restore grub for linux and then edit grub  menu.lst
<jhutchins_lt> BluesKaj: Does fdisk /mbr work for the gnu fdisk?
<dr_willis> gnu's fdisk is vastly different form the old Dos/windows fdisk
<joaomario> I used to deal with a RedHat system. So, Ubuntu, doesn't deal with runlevels....
<dr_willis> Thank goodness.. its actually useable. :)
<jhutchins_lt> Hence the question.
<dr_willis> gnu's fdisk dosent even mess with the mbr as far as i can recall.
<dr_willis> other then to change the partition info.
<BluesKaj> jhutchins_lt, dunno, been using supergrubdisk exclusively
<jhutchins_lt> joaomario: The debian branch didn't even use to have them, they added them for LSB compatibility, but by default they don't do anything.
<jhutchins_lt> joaomario: You can manually configure them to work like SysV systems, but you have to.
<fritz_> so just take out the "#" 4 the 4 lines under "examples"
<fritz_> ?
<dr_willis> yes
<dr_willis> this is where #2 and #3 on my list come in.. Heh.. I gotta get to work on that list sometime
<dr_willis> the menu.lst is a little odd  but those lines are just simple comments.
<dolphin> hald-addon-storage freezes my system every now and then when I insert a CD/DVD to my DVD-writer (laptop running feisty-x86_64)
<dr_willis>  title         Windows 95/98/NT/2000
<dr_willis>  root          (hd0,0)
<dr_willis> and so on.
<fritz_> ok dr_willis...rebooting
<fritz_> :)
<dr_willis> That edit is somthing i do almost blindfolded on every ubuntu isntall i make
<dr_willis> :)
<dr_willis> need to make script to do it. Heh
<joaomario> but the inicialization scripts are divided into rc0.d .... rc6.d ?
<athena> didn't we get rid of rc when at edgy?
<jriachi> dr_willis: btw, one day I found "10 exercices to become proficient in a programming language: involving hello world, recursion...", it would be great to make a 10 exercices for starting in a new operating system "create a new user, login, sudo/runas/... a program"
<dolphin> is that a known problem?
<joaomario> appearently not
<dr_willis> jriachi,  played with that 'hackity hack' programiong language/tutorial system yet?
<dr_willis> its amuseing.
<BluesKaj> dr_willis, I was in formed by arwen/athena,the windows example in the grub menu.lst will work for a windows partition if it's uncommented
<jriachi> dr_willis: maybe this summer, i plan to learn some python
<dr_willis> http://hacketyhack.net/
<athena> BluesKaj, I never said anything like that!
<athena> .,.....
<dr_willis> its using Ruby :)
<dr_willis> Heh..
<BluesKaj> oops.. arwen then
<athena> I *am* Arwen...
<joaomario> I would like a way to restart the machine in text mode when beryl crashes. So that I can manage to put things in order and then restart X again.
<jriachi> dr_willis: ruby sounds cool too :)
<BluesKaj> yeah , well I wish a log
<dr_willis> I just read the menu.lst and noticed it being there.
<BluesKaj> i kept
<dr_willis> jriachi,  yea hackity hack kept me amused for an hr or 2 last week
<shane2peru> my music keeps skipping in amarok, just started today!  Any ideas why?
<shane2peru> They played find before!
<shane2peru> fine
<jriachi> (i thought that  'hackity hack tutorial'=="10 exercises", but that url sounds cool)
<ardchoille> shane2peru: Make sure to not move or jostle the player.. the needle can skip.
* ardchoille hides
<Cris987> hi everyone
<Cris987> this is my first time here
<shane2peru> ardchoille: well, that is what it sounds like, but they are all mp3 files on hdd.
<Cris987> i'm having a little trouble opening kontact
<Cris987> could someone offer me a hand?
<ardchoille> Cris987: You'll have to narrow that odwn a bit.
<shane2peru> ardchoille: seems to happen every 5 seconds
<shane2peru> exactly
<Cris987> okay
<Cris987> i have been using contact for a week or so
<Cris987> works perfectly
<jussi01> can someone tell me how to change the desktop icon sizes
<jhutchins_lt> shane2peru: Something else is using CPU.
<jussi01> ??
<ardchoille> shane2peru: Not sure, I've never used amarok
<Cris987> until last night, when i opened kontact
<dr_willis> jriachi,  aparently hackityhack has some issues under linux. having to RTFM on it now. i had it going under windows heh
<Cris987> it just won't load anymore
<neil_> Hey guys, believe it or not resuming from suspend FINALLY works in ubuntu if you add the new nvidia drivers! So does VT switching..
<neil_> How can we get this added to ubuntu repositories?
<Cris987> the icon flashes a few times, and disappears
<shane2peru> ardchoille: well looking at my little cpu monitor on the panel, says no heavy process running.
<jriachi> jussi01: it is in settings -> appearance -> icons
<jussi01> jriachi: thanks
<Cris987> i tried opening kontact with konsole, and here's what i get
<shane2peru> ardchoille: maybe it is a record player effect enabled, :)  ha ha.
<ardchoille> hahahaha
<Cris987> X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 166
<Cris987>   Major opcode:  144
<Cris987>   Minor opcode:  3
<Cris987>   Resource id:  0x0
<Cris987> Failed to open device
<neil_> Anybody know?
<Cris987> X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 166
<Cris987>   Major opcode:  144
<Cris987>   Minor opcode:  3
<Cris987>   Resource id:  0x0
<TeraDyne> !pastebin | cris987
<Cris987> Failed to open device
<ubotu> cris987: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<Cris987> kdecore (KAction): WARNING: KAction::plugAccel(): call to deprecated action.
<jriachi> jussi01: i guess you tried with desktop-right-click ?
<Cris987> kdecore (KAction): WARNING: KAction::plugAccel(): call to deprecated action.
<ardchoille> !paste | Cris987
<ubotu> Cris987: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<Cris987> kdecore (KAction): WARNING: KAction::plugAccel(): call to deprecated action.
<shane2peru> !pastebin
<jhutchins_lt> We need a kickbot for that.
<dr_willis> gotta love FAQ's
<dr_willis> !baddevice
<ubotu> If you are receiving an error similar to "X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 168", it can be safely ignored. If you want to get rid of the error messages then please visit this page: http://seerofsouls.com/wiki/How-Tos/BadDeviceErrors
<ardchoille> jhutchins_lt: I agree
<dr_willis> his # is 144 ... thats odd..
<Bllz> question:  i accidentally closed the wizard that runs the first time in AmaroK, is there a way I can run it again?
<dr_willis> oh wait wrong line. :)
<theotick_> !ohmy
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Cris987> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27290/plain/
<ardchoille> Cris987: Well, that " X Error: BadDevice" stuff can be fixed by commenting out all the wacom stuff in xorg.conf
<dr_willis>  http://seerofsouls.com/wiki/How-Tos/BadDeviceErrors
<Cris987> it seems like the x error isn't the problem though
<TeraDyne> theotick_: who was that directed at?
<ardchoille> dr_willis: That's Hawkwind's site :)
<Bllz> anyone know how i can run the amaroK wizard again?  I accidentally closed it te first time I started the app
<Cris987> cuz i opend amarok perfectly but it hase the bad devices warnings as well
<dr_willis> ardchoille,  never noticed..Ive edited those things out by hand so much...
<ardchoille> Cris987: Thos BadDevice warnings are going to continue until you edit xorg.conf
<dr_willis> its just warnings.. and annoying.. but they dont break anything
<Cris987> okay, let me try editing  it and see what happens
<TeraDyne> I did not know that taking out the wacom entries would stop those. Nice.
<Bllz> anybody?
<ardchoille> Cris987: It won't fix the kontact problem.
<jriachi> dr_willis: what about for    #0 "Monitors no longer explode, and you can't burn hardware due to software misconfiguration. Don't be afraid of trying new things or configurations"
<Cris987> how should i go about fixing my kontact problem then?
<Cris987> i'm assuming the problem has sth to do with the lines:
<Cris987> kdecore (KAction): WARNING: KAction::plugAccel(): call to deprecated action.
<Cris987> kdecore (KAction): WARNING: KAction::plugAccel(): call to deprecated action.
<dr_willis> jriachi,  thats when its time togo to #5 on my list.. learning the xorg.conf file :)
<Cris987> kdecore (KAction): WARNING: KAction::plugAccel(): call to deprecated action.
<joaomario> cris, maybe you could reinstall it, if everything else fails.
<jhutchins_lt> Cris987: Stop pasting here or you will be kicked.
<jriachi> dr_willis: when you read old linux books... it is scary (really scary) the risks they warn you about
<Cris987> i 'm sorry
<jhutchins_lt> Cris987: THose errors will occur for most or all X programs.
<dr_willis> jriachi,  yep.. i got a wall full of them.
<jhutchins_lt> Cris987: Eliminating them might make it easier to see actual errors.
<Cris987> not famillair with IRC rules...
<dr_willis> jriachi,  gotta love linux FUNdamentals.
<dr_willis> !flood
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<jhutchins_lt> Cris987: When you start kontact from console, does it run?
<dr_willis> work time for me. bye all
<Cris987> it tries to run
<Cris987> but shows the warnings i posted
<dolphin> hmm
<Sanne> Cris987: maybe a kontact process is still running somewhere. Can you find it in the process list when you start ksysguard?
<jhutchins_lt> Cris987:  THat's not exactly an answer.  We understand about the warnings, does it run?
<Cris987> nope
<ardchoille> Cris987: Open a term and type:  ps aux | grep kontact
<jhutchins_lt> Cris987: If you create a new user, can that user run kontact?
<pupeno_> I am having a problem. Both of my Kubuntu notebooks strugle to get an IP from a three different DHCP servers. I'd say something is wrong here, and not the servers. I believe that when I get the IP, the eth0:avahi interface is not created. Any ideas?
<jhutchins_lt> passing him off to you ardchoille
<Cris987> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27291/plain/
<ardchoille> Cris987: Have you installed any packages or run any install scripts lately?
<navets> is there any software to make webpages for kubuntu?
<Cris987> Ardchoille: not that i'm aware of
<ardchoille> Cris987: Ok, you see that? you have two kontact processes running
<TeraDyne> !nvu | navets
<ubotu> navets: nvu is a WYSIWYG and code dual-function HTML editor for easily creating web pages.  The original developer is working on a full rewrite; meanwhile, another is doing bugfixes.  It is not in the Ubuntu repos for Feisty Fawn, but add your name to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WaitingForNvuFeisty to be notified when packages are available.  See also !html.
<jthomas> scp "eljefe@eljefedelito.homelinux.org:/home/eljefe/bigboi/Movies/Final\ Movies/Andrew.zip" .
<jthomas> ^ scp is the program, 'secure copy'
<jthomas>      ^ eljefe is the username AT ^ the server name eljefedelito.homelinux.org
<jthomas>                                          ^/home/eljefe... is the directory path to the file
<TeraDyne> !quanta | navets
<jthomas> sorry!!!
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about quanta - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Cris987> weird, i thought i tried starting an ew session, and killing the kontact processes
<jthomas> does anyone know how to remotely restart kpf (KDE Public File Server, kicker applet) ??
<navets> TeraDyne: do you use any of them? also which is the best?
<TeraDyne> navets: I use quanta, and personally, I love it. It's not a WYSIWYG editor, but it works as far as I need it to.
<Cris987> okay, i have just killed all my kontact processes thru sysguard
<Cris987> and i ran kontact in console again
<Cris987> same lines show up
<Cris987> still won't run
<b0ha> hello guys, i have some problems
<jhutchins_lt> jthomas: Only if you're running a vpn server in the session.  That is why you don't run servers in gui sessions.
<ardchoille> Cris987: Ok, so now you probably have another kontact process running.
<b0ha> i install ntfs-3g driver for writing on ntfs
<navets> TeraDyne: im not to sure what WYSIWYG is, I created a webpage but only using css and html. Does WYSIWYG make it easier?
<jthomas> jhutchins_lt: hmm good point but that really ... makes me sad
<b0ha> now when i try to install something
<b0ha> i get this error:
<b0ha> Setting up fuse-utils (2.6.3-0givre2) ...
<b0ha> creating fuse device node...
<b0ha> /sbin/MAKEDEV: don't know how to make device "fuse"
<b0ha> dpkg: error processing fuse-utils (--configure):
<b0ha>  subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status
<ardchoille> !paste | b0ha
<ubotu> b0ha: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<b0ha> anyone knows what could be wrong?
<jriachi> navets: WYSIWYG is using  openoffice/word/...  and saving as .html
<jhutchins_lt> Cris987: The error messages are complaining that your xorg.conf configures the system for devices you don't have.  If you remove the lines that configure them from the xorg.conf file, the error messages will go away.
<b0ha> sorry for flood
<navets> jriachi: Oh, ok thanks
<jhutchins_lt> !fuse | b0ha
<ubotu> b0ha: Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing using fuse here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<ardchoille> jhutchins_lt: Yeah, it's my opinion that those lines should be commented out by default.
<jriachi> navets: that will be one cold beer, thanks :p
<jhutchins_lt> ardchoille: The devices are handled correctly by other distributions.   Ubuntu has just been lazy about them.
<underdog5004> b0ha, ntfs write is stable now, I believe
<ardchoille> Ah, ok
<navets> jriachi: all I have is pepsi man
<jhutchins_lt> underdog5004: I think so, but that's the only fuse resource I have.
<underdog5004> jhutchins, one of the first things I do on a fresh install is comment out the references to wacom stuff...what a bother!
<ejortegau> hi there. two small questions: 1) how do i force dhcp client to release the lease and forget it ever had it? just so i'm sure i'm getting an IP given by the dhcp server instead of some cached IP. 2) is there any reason why i should be getting different IP addresses in windows and in linux?
<jriachi> navets: then i'll wait for you to earn more money, visit Valladolid, Spain and buy me a beer. :p
<b0ha> tnx jhutchins_lt i will have a look
<Misterfixit> How to get Kbuntu to recognize an SD card when the card is inserted in the usb reader.  Lights blink but nothing gets mounted.  fsab modification????
<underdog5004> ejortegau, sudo ifdown eth0 && sudo ifup eth0
<navets> jriachi: k just dont forget me while im gone!
<underdog5004> that should get a new ip address.
<jriachi> navets: don't worry, i never forget a beer promise
<underdog5004> the reasoning behind different ip address between os's...I think that's the Dynamic part of DHCP....
<jhutchins_lt> ejortegau: Check the manpage for your client.  The reason that the IP is different for each system is that the different dhcp clients store the last used IP in different places.
<underdog5004> if you want it static, then edit the /etc/network/interfaces file
<navets> jriachi: lol hey do you know what the command would be to get quanta plus? sudo apt-get install quanta-plus or something/
<jhutchins_lt> ejortegau: You can find the file where this is stored in linux, replace the IP with the IP windows was using, and you should get consistency, at least for a while.
<jriachi> navets: in kubuntu it seems there is only quanta, not quanta-plus (apt-get install quanta)
<joaomario> navets, you can tyype: apt-get search quanta && apt-get install (package)
<navets> alright thanks guys ill try it out
<jhutchins_lt> joaomario: Which won't really work, but apt-get install `apt-search quanta` might/
<navets> hum neither work
<Bllz> can i synch my Aramok collection to an ipod?
<TeraDyne> sudo aptitude install quanta
<joaomario> try: sudo apt-get install quanta
<navets> Ive got quanta but I read that quanta plus was better
<jhutchins_lt> navets: Sorry, it's understood that packages are always installed via sudo, we forget to type it.
<TeraDyne> Quanta and Quanta+ are the same, IIRC
<navets> I usually code without WYSIWYG but ive never tried it so im looking for it
<navets> ok cool
<navets> well im gonna play around with quanta then
<navets> thanks
<nosrednaekim> I personally like nvu
<jhutchins_lt> Bllz: Yes.
<jriachi> navets:  you are welcome, and your beer too :p
<navets> nosrednaekim: ill download it as well :)
<navets> jriachi: lol
<jhutchins_lt> navets: One of the nice things about quanta is it supports fish.
<joaomario> |o|
<tecnico> hi
<nosrednaekim> hi
<joaomario> yes, I like to work through fish. Making life easiaer
<navets> jhutchins_lt: thats good I always use fish
<Bllz> jhutchins_lt, how do i do that?
<TeraDyne> !hello | tecnico
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hello - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jhutchins_lt> fish://user@server.foo
<tecnico> somebody can tell me how i can exit to kde and return to console?
<tecnico> with ubuntu 7.04
<nosrednaekim> tecnico: ctrl+alt+f2
<tecnico> thanks
<jhutchins_lt> tecnico: Ctrl-Alt-F[1-6] 
<nosrednaekim> will get you to the konsole without killing kde
<nosrednaekim> and f7 will always briong you back to kde
<jhutchins_lt> tecnico: From there you can stop kdm if you want to shut down the xserver.
<joaomario> to shut it you can log-out click on the drop-down box at the screen where you type your login info and exit x server
<Bllz> how do i sync my ipod to amarok?
<tecnico> with #/etc/init.d/xserver stop ?
<TeraDyne> wait... ubotu can recognize hi and howdy, but not hello?
<nosrednaekim> Bllz: I think you just have to plug it in!
<Bllz> nosrednaekim, not working lol
<Bllz> it's plugged in and everything... amarok is confusing as all hell!
<tecnico> joaomario: where is the drop-down box at the screen ?
<joaomario> on the left of the login info
<navets> hey can I open a document with fish through kate?
<joaomario> its just a draw, but you can lick on it
<nosrednaekim> Bllz: go to media devices on the left and try to manually configure it
<TeraDyne> joaomario: lick? As in lick the screen?
<tecnico> i have kde, is it the same?
<nosrednaekim> Bllz: uhh... NM
<joaomario> sorry...i meant click...
<nosrednaekim> Bllz: go to configure amarok... nd then media devices
<Bllz> nosrednaekim, i already did that
<Bllz> nosrednaekim, sdb1 plugin apple ipod media device
<TeraDyne> Bllz: is there an ipod icon on your desktop?
<tecnico> joaomario, ok, but how i disable the xserver to the boot?
<Bllz> TeraDyne, yes
<Bllz> amarok is just not showing me it's contents or syncing to it
<pupeno_> Something is really wrong here, I am able to ping the nameservers, but not query them for names... but while pinging them I don't see anything at all in the tcpdump and when I cancell it I see: 1 packets captured, 495 packets received by filter, 148 packets dropped by kernel... why packets dropped by filter? I don't have any iptables rules.
<joaomario> tecnico, when you click there, will appear some options for you. One of them is to restart in text mode.
<Fable> i was wondering how you can remove programs from the kmenu that have been removed from the system
<Fable> but they are still there
<TeraDyne> Bllz: Ok, that wa the only think I could think it would be. I use Rockbox on my nano, so I can't be of any other assistance.
<joaomario> fable, kmenuedit
<Bllz> what's rockbox? i might not even watn to use amarok, lol
<TeraDyne> !rockbox
<ubotu> rockbox is an open source firmware replacement for audio players from Archos, iRiver, Apple (iPod), and iAudio. See http://www.rockbox.org/ to get started!
<Bllz> i'm not a big fan of the layout...
<nosrednaekim> Bllz: you have a Mac formatted ipod?
<Bllz> oh so it's not a mediaplayer?
<Bllz> no it's pc formatted
<nosrednaekim> Bllz: there is always gtkpod
<b0ha> i installed ntfs-3g driver and now i cant install anything i get this error -> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27299/
<Bllz> lol ugh... tried that before
<Bllz> i might just use songbird and live without the album art
<Bllz> or banshee
<TeraDyne> If you want another player, there's always banshee or Rhythmbox. Or you can use GTKpod to manually transfer everything.
<ardchoille> album art? There's such thing as album art??
<Bllz> on an ipod? yeah
<Fable> um another tihng. i have some useless azureus files in my system that i would like to delete because i want to reinstall
<Fable> but i cant find them due to permission...
<Bllz> does rhythmbox handle album art?
<TeraDyne> Bllz: I dunno. I haven't used it since switching to Kubuntu
<joaomario> tecnico, everytime you boot to get to text mode?
<nosrednaekim> Bllz: you could try exile
<nosrednaekim> *exaile
<tecnico> joaomario: i have only "log out", "hibernate", "restart", "turn off"...?
<Bllz> exaile? i'll look it up, thanks
<rustalot> How do I tell Korqueror to render mail.google.com with Gekco?
<sovetov> hi all
<nosrednaekim> rustalot: you can't
<athena> rustalot, you don't
<athena> Konq uses KHTML
<nosrednaekim> but gmail seems broken with it
<Fable> thanks for banning me
<sovetov> ruskie est"?
<Tm_T> Fable: er?
<Fable> athena
<rustalot> the problem is that K. isn't a supoorted browser
<neil_> Hey guys, believe it or not resuming from suspend FINALLY works in ubuntu if you add the new nvidia drivers! So does VT switching..
<neil_> How can we get this added to ubuntu repositories?
<athena> hehe
<Fable> Tm_T: sorry
<joaomario> tecnico, click on log-out, this will get you to the screen I told you abut.
<rustalot> so it would be nice if I could render it with FF
<tecnico> joaomario: no it's start with kde
<tecnico> joaomario: no it's start with kde automaticly
<joaomario> ok
<athena> Fable, well, you can come back now if you want, but really, I've given up..
<rustalot> but keep in the same window
<Tm_T> rustalot: well, how about fooling gmail to think you're using firefox?
<tecnico> joaomario: ok 'm try now
<ardchoille> sovetov: Need runnian?
<ardchoille> Russian?
<rustalot> Tm_T: it loads, but the script doesn't work
<joaomario> you have to log-out. then, on that screen where you put your user-name and password for the system you will find the draw drop-down box
<Tm_T> rustalot: hum, true
<Tm_T> rustalot: it worked at some point though
<joaomario> clicking on that draw will get you the text without X.
<sovetov> ardchoille da russian channel need =)
<tecnico2> joaomario: ok i see the drop-down box
<Tm_T> !ru | sovetov
<ubotu> sovetov:    #ubuntu-ru       /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke
<tecnico2> joaomario: thanls
<tecnico2> joaomario: thanks
<joaomario> you're welcome
<tecnico2> joaomario: sorry, i have the last question
<nosrednaekim> o... I doubt it si THE last Q.
<joaomario> shoot
<nosrednaekim> is
<tecnico2> joaomario: how i cancel the auto start with xserver from the boot?
<joaomario> I would like to know that as well... :)
<nosrednaekim> tecnico2: "update-rc.d remove kdm"
<nosrednaekim> I think...
<nosrednaekim> nope... "sudo update-rc.d kdm remove"
<nosrednaekim> there ya go
<joaomario> nosrednaekim, How could I put an option at grub, so when I want text mode i get text mode and when i want kde i get kde?
<nosrednaekim> joaomario: I don't know.... I think there might be a boot option "nox"
<joaomario> ok, thanks.
<tecnico2> nosrednaekim: there is a program or a file to see the list of service that start on boot?
<joaomario> the /etc/init.d directory
<nosrednaekim> I think thats in system settings-> advanced-> services
<nosrednaekim> joaomario: not so...
<nosrednaekim> some of those don't start on boot.
<nosrednaekim> thats just all of the services
<tecnico2> =)
<tecnico2> perfect, thank you nosrednaekim
<joaomario> ok
<tecnico2> i'm a newbie with Ubuntu i ever use red hat ;)
<nosrednaekim> ahh.,
<joaomario> the one's which start on boot are placed on the rc.[0-6]  directories?
<nosrednaekim> joaomario: yes.. depending on the runlevel.
<joaomario> so, does the command sudo rebbot 3, would take me to runlevel 3?
<nosrednaekim> no... I think its " init 3" or something like that/
<joaomario> ok thanks
<tecnico2> it's #init 3
<nosrednaekim> :)
<karthikp_> Okay, I have a question/gripe.
<nosrednaekim> go ahead
<karthikp_> I have this 80 gig FAT32 partition
<karthikp_> So, when I boot up kubuntu, it starts up this progress bar till it hits dosfsck
<karthikp_> Then, it reverts to the text-type boot up.
<karthikp_> Can I make it stay in either one?
<nosrednaekim> karthikp_: ok.. does that for me too
<karthikp_> Like either show me a graphical progress bar all the way
<karthikp_> Or the textual one.
<nosrednaekim> karthikp_: I don't know...
<nosrednaekim> well.. you can do "nosplash" on boot for no splash
<tecnico2> thanks to all, bye guyz
<karthikp_> So, that'd give me a text scroll all the way?
<nosrednaekim> karthikp_: I think so
<nosrednaekim> it might be "splash=silent"
<nosrednaekim> I forget
<karthikp_> I'll try both...
<nosrednaekim> lol
<karthikp_> It's in the /boot/grub/menu.lst file, right?
<karthikp_> (I meant one at a time... :) )
<nosrednaekim> yah, but you can try it live on boot
<nosrednaekim> just hit "e" over the entry you want to edit
<karthikp_> Editing the grub menu?
<karthikp_> Right.
<karthikp_> Do you think perhaps, that it's basically timing out on dosfsck?
<moj0rising> Not sure if this is the right place for this question but, on my ftp server, users can navigate to each other's directories, though they can't list the contents...
<karthikp_> Like it waits for some status message from it and never gets it.
<moj0rising> ...is there any way to prevent them from getting in the directories in the first place?
<moj0rising> Or is that even a security issue at all?
<karthikp_> So, it drops out of the splash level to the text thing...?
<nosrednaekim> karthikp_: yeah...might be something with that.
<nosrednaekim> you can disable the checking of the dos partition
<karthikp_> Does it happen to all users with a fat32 partition, or just to some with large ones?
<nosrednaekim> I get it...
<nosrednaekim> sometimes.
<karthikp_> Yeah, but sometimes windows might mess it up. Isn't it safer to check?
<nosrednaekim> but I have a 30Gig partition
<nosrednaekim> karthikp_: do it manually every once in while
<karthikp_> Mine's over 80 G...
<karthikp_> After every Half Life session, eh? :)
<nosrednaekim> hehe
<JohnFlux> Mine is 15"
<joaomario> Is the reiserFS worth using it?
<nosrednaekim> joaomario: not really
<Bob_> hello everyone
<JohnFlux> joaomario: depends if you have any data you need corrupted
<karthikp_> @nosrednaekin: Why not?
<nosrednaekim> joaomario: it increases CPU use as well
<Bob_> any clues as to how i can make an installed program appear on my k menu?
<nosrednaekim> karthikp_: I never saw any performance gain.
<joaomario> i heard it is fast but unstable.
<karthikp_> Right. Me neither.
<nosrednaekim> Bob_: yes, you can edit your kmenu
<karthikp_> Heard it was fast, too.
<nosrednaekim> karthikp_: I just use ext3
<karthikp_> Coincidentally, I read a Wired article on the man himself. He's in prison.
<Cris987> hello everyone
<nosrednaekim> yeah I read that too
<Bob_> nosred- but will i have to manually select the program fron the filesystem?
<Cris987> i was editing my xorg
<omega__> hy again
<joaomario> i read that too
<omega__> to all
<Cris987> just commenting out the wacom lines
<Cris987> and it seems like  i messed up
<Cris987> my system wont boot now (using bro computer)
<nosrednaekim> Bob_: no.... not if you can simply run it from the konsole with a "<program name>
<joaomario> maybe the best thing to do is stick to the ext3/ext2 fs.
<Cris987> when i boot, all it gives is a flashing cursor
<omega__> i know that i should read the forum for my problem
<Bob_> well my kmail has dissappeared and the pkg mgr says it's installed, but i can't find it
<nosrednaekim> Cris987: is that b4 or after grub?
<Cris987> after grub
<nosrednaekim> Bob_: that happened to me
<b0ha> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27299/
<Cris987> how can i restore my backuped xorg file?
<omega__> but i don't understand all that is write in there
<b0ha> why do i get this error
<Bob_> well thankyou for your help
<omega__> so is easy for me to ask in here for help
<nosrednaekim> Bob_: just edit the menu, and put "kmail" in as the command
<slow-motion> hallo
<omega__> when is someone good to help me
<Cris987> anyone?
<Bob_> ok, i see it now. why didn't i think of that already? will any installed programrun with a one word command?
<Cris987> how to i boot my system to command line?
<omega__> so i ask again for help
<nosrednaekim> Cris987: did you try booting command line?
<nosrednaekim> Bob_: pretty much
<Cris987> how do i boot command line?
<nosrednaekim> Cris987: sorry... did you boot recovery mode?
<Bob_> nosred : many thanks
<nosrednaekim> NP
<Cris987> i think i've tried booting recovery mode once
<omega__> how can i know that my nvidia driver is the good one and the last
<Cris987> but it just sorta froze after a list of statements
<omega__> can anyone help me
<omega__> ?
<omega__> pls?
<nosrednaekim> omega__: what is your problem?
<joaomario> omega_, I have quadro fx 1500, and i just get it to work properly with the new nvidia driver.
<nosrednaekim> Cris987: hmm what was the last message?
<Cris987> holdon, let me try again thru recovery mode
<omega__> my beryl don't want to start
<joaomario> first you have to configure your video card properly then beryl will work
<omega__> i have an nvidia  mx440
<nosrednaekim> omega__: doesn't start at all?
<omega__> yes
<omega__> at all
<nosrednaekim> how old is that card?
<omega__> is tryin
<nosrednaekim> more than 3 years?
<omega__> aaa
<oem_> is gentoo rubbish?
<nosrednaekim> oem_: no
<athena> no, lol
<omega__> i don't think so
<athena> it's just not for noobs
<oem_> yer
<athena> and the impatient
<omega__> it has work oance
<oem_> have to sit for a while to work it out
<oem_> it has work oance?
<athena> and compiling takes forever :-\
<omega__> first time work just fine
<oem_> o
<oem_> ok
<oem_> kubuntu seems good
<omega__> ye
<oem_> probably the best distro i have tried so far
<omega__> i have to get out for a while
<omega__> tanks to all
<joaomario> I think you should go to nvidia.com and look for a driver
<omega__> thanks
<joaomario> ok
<theotick_> mx440 was produced in '02. so its 5 years old
<nosrednaekim> oem_: yeah its pretty good for 32 bit
<nosrednaekim> yeah.,.. that means he need the legacy drivers.... thats what I thought
<Cris987> okay, i successfully got into recovery mode
<Cris987> so i'm gonna try restoring my xorg file
<Cris987> hope it works
<navets> how can i get my printer set up?
<nosrednaekim> Cris987:
<nosrednaekim> ok
<nosrednaekim> no error this time?
<b0ha> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27299/
<b0ha> anyone?
<underdog5004>  b0ha what's the problem?
<underdog5004> maybe I can help
<Cris987> hello, back
<Cris987> restored my xorg
<nosrednaekim> did it work?
<Cris987> yup
<nosrednaekim> cool
<nosrednaekim> don't worry about the wacom stuff
<underdog5004> b0ha, try typing in sudo apt-get install -f
<Cris987> but kontact still dosen't run for me
<nosrednaekim> Cris987: whats it do?
<b0ha> underdog5004: i got this error when i try to install something
<underdog5004> b0ha, anything?
<nosrednaekim> was that happening before you messed with X?
<Cris987> the kontact icon flashes a few times, brings up a blank system tray icon, and that's it
<nosrednaekim> run it from the konsole
<Cris987> should i try reinstalling it or something?
<b0ha> underdog5004: i get the same error
<underdog5004> weird...what were you installing when this first happened?
<b0ha> underdog5004: ntfs-3g
<astan> hello folks. what creates xorg.conf during installation? and how can i trigger this operation again from command line?
<Cris987> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27306/plain/
<underdog5004> b0ha, hmm, did it install correctly?
<nosrednaekim> astan: "dpkg-reconfigure xerver-xorg
<joaomario> yep Cris, that's what I thought would be the best solution for you.
<nosrednaekim> *xserver-xorg
<b0ha> underdog5004: well i followed tutorial
<astan> nosrednaekim: thanks.
<underdog5004> b0ha, yeah, but did ntfs-3g install correctly or were there errors?
<b0ha> underdog5004: im noob on linux so i dont know if everything went well
<Cris987> joaomario: what solution?
<underdog5004> b0ha, no problem
<underdog5004> b0ha, try typing in sudo apt-get install -f
<nosrednaekim> Cris987: ouch...
<joaomario> uninstalling it, removing te configuration files and then reinstalling
<nosrednaekim> reinstall kontact
<Cris987> okay
<nosrednaekim> at least try
<nosrednaekim> completely remove it.
<nosrednaekim> then install it
<b0ha> underdog5004: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27299/ i get this
<joaomario> but, yes, nosrednaekin, she has to uninstall it with the option to take out the configuration files....which one is it I don't remember
<underdog5004> b0ha, try sudo apt-get remove --purge ntfs-3g
<nosrednaekim> I think thats completely remove...might be "purge" from the command line
<b0ha> underdog5004: it doesnt remove it, still same error :S
<nosrednaekim> yeah.. its purge
<nosrednaekim> add the --purge option
<underdog5004> b0ha, sorry, I can't think of anything else... try googling for you error
<b0ha> ok, tnx for your help anyway
<Cris987> when i try to remove kontact...
<Cris987> it tries to remove kdesktop as well...
<nosrednaekim> Cris987: ouch.
<Cris987> do it anyways?
<zorglu_> !ming
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ming - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<zorglu_> !info ming
<nosrednaekim> Cris987: does kmail work?
<astan> hm. somehow all my fonts look very small all of a sudden and i'm not sure what i could have changed in my xorg configuration.. any ideas? i'm using 9 pt for most fonts in KDE, but they look more like 7 (or even 6) pt to me on screen :/
<ubotu> Package ming does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<zorglu_> bad ubotu
<Cris987> yes, kmail works
<Cris987> korganizer doesn't work
<Cris987> neither does akregrator
<nosrednaekim> ah.
<nosrednaekim> hmm
<nosrednaekim> sounds like a nasty little bug to me.
<joaomario> are u on feisty, cris, because I tried to remove it, and it just attempted to remove kontact
<nosrednaekim> you might trying to go over to #kubuntu-devel, but make sure you say in no uncertain terms that it is a bug... don't make it sound like a "help" request
<Cris987> no, i'm still on dapper...
<nosrednaekim> oh.
<Cris987> does that make a lot of difference?
<nosrednaekim> it might.
<joaomario> thats why. how could apt just attempt to remove that only package.... hummm....
<athena> omg, my firefox is leaking memory!!!
<athena> nooo!!!
<nosrednaekim> athena: whats new?
<hammer> hi
<nosrednaekim> hi
<athena> I liek left it open for 3 days and its liek using liek 20M!!!!!!
<athena> nooo!! bad firefox! bad!
<TFrog> athena, at least it isn't as bad as MS IE's memory leak. that's been around for almost a decade without a fix
<hammer> i've accidentally formatted fat32 partition (into fat32 =) Is it possible to restore data from linux
<hammer> ?
<athena> (apparently the sarcasm was lost)
<nosrednaekim> 20M isn't THAT bad
<nosrednaekim> hammer: not if you did a mkfs.vfat or such
<athena> if you formatted as in zeroed the fs, hell no
<TFrog> hammer, there is a winbloze app for retrieving lost linux data
<athena> wtf is winbloze?
<athena> hmm?
<nosrednaekim> windows
<TFrog> MS crap
<hammer> windoze apps found the data, but i don't have so much freespace
<hammer> in win
<joaomario> Konqueror is getting better and better as time passes, hu?!?!
<athena> if you mean Windows, why not just say... Windows?
<athena> god, f***ing trolls
<nosrednaekim> joaomario: thatsthe way things go.
<athena> joaomario, eh, I'd hope so..
<nosrednaekim> athena: calm down... you can't start a flame war saying things like that on this channel
<joaomario> thanks God.
<nosrednaekim> !linus
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about linus - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<TFrog> hammer, go download a copy of R-linux. it may help you out in that instance
<TeraDyne> athena: welcome to the world of FOSS fans
<nosrednaekim> !Linus Torvalds
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about linus torvalds - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<nosrednaekim> stupid BOT!
<TeraDyne> !botabuse
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<athena> see? linus doesn't exist
<nosrednaekim> hehe... I's kiddin
<nosrednaekim> now what would happen if i put in RMS...
<athena> !rms
<ubotu> rms is Richard Matthew Stallman, founder of the GNU project. See !gnu and also http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Richard_Stallman
<nosrednaekim> hmph..
<athena> so RMS is greater than Linus!
<binks_> how can i force my cd drive to unmount
<nosrednaekim> someone needs to put LInux in there.
<joaomario> ubelievable
<athena> binks_, umount -fl /dev/cdrom
<nosrednaekim> !LT
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lt - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<athena> !enoughbotabuse
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about enoughbotabuse - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<binks_> athena: i had to sudo but it worked cheers
<joaomario> this two guys sand the community hould get together to the best of all
<athena> binks_, :-)
<binks_> anyone installed linux media center
<athena> but remember never to use that command on a read/write fs, or you'll break it
<TeraDyne> !ask | binks_
<ubotu> binks_: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<binks_> cheers i forgot the cmd already
<binks_> TeraDyne: i didnt
<TeraDyne> <binks_> anyone installed linux media center
<nosrednaekim> binks_: nope.. I hear its good
<nosrednaekim> thoght
<nosrednaekim> *though
<nosrednaekim> man I can't spell today
<binks_> i was asking if anyone had installed it
<binks_> nosrednaekim: blame the batteries in the keyboard i do
<nosrednaekim> I have a laptop.
<nosrednaekim> :)
<binks_> even better blame fat fingers :)
<TeraDyne> binks_: ah, ok. Normally, people don't ask that kind of question unless they need help with it. Not here, anyway.
<binks_> no started the install yet
<TeraDyne> nosrednaekim: I'm also using a laptop. I should break out the usb keyboard, but I'm either to busy or to lazy, depending on the time of day.
<nosrednaekim> my keyboard is nice... I don't mind it...
<nosrednaekim> but I *hate* touch pads
<joaomario> me too
<nosrednaekim> and my usb mouse just broke
<nosrednaekim> m$ junk
<TeraDyne> nosrednaekim: which is why I use a mouse, and keep about three in reserve
<nosrednaekim> i'm using my brothers (dont tell him)
<athena> wtf is m$?
<joaomario> i have to get out to buy a mouse, because this touch pad is really annoying
<athena> but anyway, what's the arabic support channel?
<nosrednaekim> microsoft
<athena> no, microsoft is ms
<nosrednaekim> lol... more trolling
<athena> but anyway, what's the arabic support channel?
<joaomario> !ms
<TeraDyne> nosrednaekim: I chucked a mouse across the room one time. broke it to bits
<nosrednaekim> !arabic
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ms - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> For the Arabic language or Saudi Arabia you are invited to join     #ubuntu-sa
<athena> ah, -sa
<nosrednaekim> !windows
<ubotu> For help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<joaomario> great answer ubotu
<nosrednaekim> !botsnack\
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about botsnack\ - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<nosrednaekim> !botsnack
<TeraDyne> XD
<ubotu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<athena> see, troll comments like that are why nobody likes F/OSS
<joaomario> have you guys read about vista blocking searches on google?
<Tm_T> athena: nobody?
<Tm_T> joaomario: offtopic
<TeraDyne> athena: if that were true, slashdot and digg would be dead
<athena> Tm_T, yes, nobody
<freepenguin> hello everybody
<Tm_T> athena: who's this "nobody" ?
<athena> TeraDyne, that's because slashdot and digg are full of nobodies
<athena> Tm_T, http://images.google.com/images?hl=en&q=geek&btnG=Search+Images&gbv=2
<athena> that's a nobody
<nosrednaekim> hello
<athena> anyway, back on topic..
<athena> !hello | Freejack_CSI
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hello - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<athena> ...
<athena> stupid bot.... stupid tab completion...
<TeraDyne> athena: I tried that earlier
<freepenguin> hello everybody
<nosrednaekim> hello
<TeraDyne> Can anyone recommend a good financial program?
<nosrednaekim> gnucash
<TeraDyne> !hi | freepenguin
<ubotu> freepenguin: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<waylandbill> KMyMoney is simple to use.
<TeraDyne> !KMyMoney
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kmymoney - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<freepenguin> ubotu, TeraDyne  Hello
<waylandbill> !info KMyMoney
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about teradyne  hello - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<nosrednaekim> !gnucash
<ubotu> Package kmymoney does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gnucash - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<nosrednaekim> !info gnucash
<ubotu> gnucash: A personal finance tracking program. In component universe, is extra. Version 2.0.2-3ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 2065 kB, installed size 6512 kB
<joaomario> !kmymoney2
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kmymoney2 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<TeraDyne> nosrednaekim: thanks.
<waylandbill> !info kmymoney2
<ubotu> kmymoney2: personal finance manager for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.5-1build1 (feisty), package size 6680 kB, installed size 13200 kB
<waylandbill> a little bigger than gnucash, but the familiar kde interface is a bonus.
<Schuenemann> !sopcast
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sopcast - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<joaomario> yes, a good bonus
<TeraDyne> waylandbill: Thanks. Now I know what to put into aptitude.
<Schuenemann> has anybody ever used a program called sopcast in linux (tv p2p) ?
<nosrednaekim> !bug 1
<ubotu> For help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<nosrednaekim> huh?
<comosicus> i whant to upload a picture in a site...under my picture is "006.jpg" and under that is "jpeg image"...but when i whant to upload her in to that site i can't do it becous is telling me that my picture is not a jpg standard.....whay?what can i do?
<theotick_> !bug 1
<ubotu> For help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<nosrednaekim> thats odd
<nosrednaekim> bug #1
<Schuenemann> !bug
<ubotu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<comosicus> someone
<joaomario> how can I help?
<comosicus> i whant to upload a picture in a site...under my picture is "006.jpg" and under that is "jpeg image"...but when i whant to upload her in to that site i can't do it becous is telling me that my picture is not a jpg standard.....whay?what can i do?
<comosicus> try this
<Cris987> join #kubuntu-dev
<comosicus> 10x
<comosicus> nu thanks
<comosicus> no
<joaomario> huuummmm
<Cris987> hi...
<nosrednaekim> Cris987: no sure if thats the place to go..
<Cris987> umm, what's the kubuntu-dev irc channel again?
<Schuenemann> I installed a program using wine. I chose to install on 'c:\sop'. How can I find out where is that?
<nosrednaekim> #kubuntu-devel
<Tm_T> nosrednaekim: yeah yeah
<nosrednaekim> its in .wine I think
<comosicus> that's better
<Schuenemann> thanks
<Tm_T> Schuenemann: ~/.wine/drive_c/
<joaomario> try opening the picture and saving it again with another name. Make sure you choose Jpeg format.
<Cris987> hi guys
<nosrednaekim> hi
<Cris987> i was able to run kontact fine with a new user
<Schuenemann> Tm_T, I see no .exe there
<Cris987> so a guy on kubuntu-dev says that it must be a config file problem
<joaomario> hi, thats great.
<Cris987> any clue what i can do to fix that?
<Schuenemann> .ocx is windows executable?
<comosicus> i was having 3 or 4 question for you in the past...never but never i recived no answere....what are the question that you answere on this channel:"how to turn on my computer?"
<comosicus> niceeeee
<underdog5004> comosicus, everything ok? anything I can help with?
<nosrednaekim> Cris987: delete all the relevant config files in .kde
<comosicus> i whant to upload a picture in a site...under my picture is "006.jpg" and under that is "jpeg image"...but when i whant to upload her in to that site i can't do it becous is telling me that my picture is not a jpg standard.....whay?what can i do?
<Cris987> ...how do i know which one is relevant?
<Schuenemann> nosrednaekim, is ocx an executable?
<comosicus> it's not hard but..i so spupid...........
<underdog5004> comosicus, try opening the photo with photo editor and saving it as a jpg
<comosicus> i'm so stupid
<comosicus> i did that
<administrator> >	hi everyone, IDK if you remember my problem but basically my system has a problem running terminal, I know so because it doesn't work in kubuntu here or kubuntu LIVE CD, I was told to do a memtest and I did for an hour and got no errors, whats my next step? xterm works but default terminal in kubuntu doesn't and I know its not a configuration issue its something to do with my coputer itself
<nosrednaekim> Schuenemann: dunno..
<comosicus> i save it "  avaris.jpg  "
<comosicus> and nothing
<nosrednaekim> administrator: you mean command line mode?
<underdog5004> comosicus, then it may be a problem with the website...do they accept any other kind of format?
<comosicus> another ideea?!
<comosicus> no..that is the only kind of format that they accept
<administrator> yes, default terminal under applications > accessories > terminal I click it and I get a blank screen then a screen with text (log stuff saying [ OK ]  etc.) then It goes back to hte login screen
<comosicus> but i don't think the problem is theire
<comosicus> maybe you have another ideea?
<underdog5004> comosicus, weird...in this case, I would say that google is your friend
<nosrednaekim> administrator: and what do you need the command line for?
<administrator> I need it to work
<administrator> Samba, etc...
<nosrednaekim> administrator: what are you doning to go to the command line?
<comosicus> never let me down...google i mean.... :)
<Dakoki> hi
<comosicus> thanks
<underdog5004> administrator, have you tried installing a different terminal emulator?
<Dakoki> somebody knows where are icons stored?
<joaomario> bye everyone.... I'm going
<underdog5004> administrator, I like rxvt, personally. It's nice and light
<administrator> underdog5004, I have xterm
<nosrednaekim> Dakoki: some of them are in /usr/share/cons
<bonbonthejon> administrator: is it logging out?
<Dakoki> ok
<Dakoki> thanks
<administrator> underdog5004 OK suggestion taken, but how I get rid of the one under accessoreis
<administrator> @ bonbonthejon yes
<Dakoki> iv got grazy trying to find them
<bonbonthejon> administrator: can you open xterm and try running konsole and see what it says
<administrator> @ bonbonthejon I click the terminal application under accessories, goes to some sceren with log text on it and logs me out to default login screen
<underdog5004> I'm not sure...I don't use gnome...but there should be some kind of panel modification app under System => Administration or Preferences
<administrator> @ bonbonthejon it says it isn't installed
<bonbonthejon> administrator: wait, this is gnome? you should ask in #kubuntu then
<bonbonthejon> s/#kubuntu/@ubuntu
<underdog5004> lol, you should ask in #ubuntu
<administrator> what is this?
<nosrednaekim> this IS #kubuntu
<bonbonthejon> I can't type
<administrator> Thats what I'm running
<Sayers> Do I have a Alarm Clock?
<administrator> whats gnome?
<administrator> I downloaded and installed Kubuntu
<nosrednaekim> administrator: alternative desktop environment
<underdog5004> administrator, gnome is a desktop environment
<TeraDyne> !gnome
<ubotu> gnome is a project that provides two things: The GNOME desktop environment, an intuitive and attractive desktop for end-users, users, and the GNOME development platform, an extensive framework for building applications that integrate into the rest of the desktop.
<administrator> Kubuntu uses KDE Right?
<underdog5004> yup
<TeraDyne> yes
<administrator> Anyway, why would my terminal be broken?
<underdog5004> I thought you were using gnome
<administrator> No
<underdog5004> ok
<administrator> I mean I guess not
<administrator> default Kubuntu install
<bonbonthejon> administrator: open xterm and run konsole and tell me what it says
<administrator> Now whats weird, on LIve CD I have the same problem
<underdog5004> maybe you burned the disk on too high of a speed and corrupted that part?
<administrator> no
<underdog5004> what speed did you burn it at?
<administrator> checked the disk
<administrator> I validated the integrity and it says its fine
<nosrednaekim> administrator: might be something funny with your graphics card.
<administrator> ator@Venetia:~$ The program 'konsole' is currently not installed.  You can install it by typing:
<administrator> bash: The: command not found
<obelix_> list
<administrator> administrator@Venetia:~$ sudo apt-get install konsole
<underdog5004> whoa....
<underdog5004> there is something weird there...
<bonbonthejon> I didnt think it was possible to uninstall konsole from kde
<TeraDyne> administrator: that's really odd. That disk shouldn't have checked out
<administrator> it did .... :(
<underdog5004> reburn the disk
<underdog5004> at 4x
<administrator> ok
<randoman> anyone know whats causing this
<randoman> hi guys, when I go to the system settings,Monitor & Display. It gives me an error " An erro occured during your last kde upgrade leaving an orphaned control module" " you home old thrid party modules lying around"
<randoman> ?
<BluesKaj> randoman, sudo dpkg --configure -a
<administrator> using this guide BTW http://www.bit-tech.net/bits/2007/06/05/build_your_own_server/1
<underdog5004> randoman, did you upgrade to kde4?
<bonbonthejon> administrator: you using xubuntu??
<BluesKaj> randoman, then sudo aptitude update
<randoman> um no
<underdog5004> administrator, I read that guide before... I thought it was pretty crappy, personally
<randoman> i installed kde-core then kubuntu-desktop on ubuntu 7.04
<randoman> k
<randoman> thanks guys
<randoman> ill try that
<administrator> im using xubuntu
<TeraDyne> !xubuntu
<ubotu> xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of Gnome. For more info, see http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: "sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop". | For support, see #xubuntu | See also: !ubuntu and !xubuntu-channels
<underdog5004> you said kubuntu
<administrator> Wait now I'm confused whats difference between xubuntu and kubuntu
<randoman> should i upgrade to kde$
<randoman> 4
<underdog5004> xubuntu and kubuntu use a different desktop environment
<nosrednaekim> randoman: no
<TeraDyne> xubuntu uses XFCE, Kubuntu uses KDE
<underdog5004> randoman, no it's not ready yet
<administrator> @ underdog5004 Any other guides you suggest
<underdog5004> administrator, yep...gimme a sec
<administrator> so whats better xubuntu or kubuntu
<randoman> for sure
<randoman> well you guys are genious
<randoman> fixed
<randoman> :P
<BluesKaj> absolutely not ready, randoman
<randoman> thanks a million
<TeraDyne> administrator: it depends on preference, really. I suggest trying them both.
<BluesKaj> good :)
<underdog5004> http://howtoforge.com/perfect_setup_ubuntu704 if you want to use fiesty
<GrahamA> administrator: Kubuntu
<underdog5004> administrator, I like kubuntu for higher-end machines...xubuntu for lowend machines...cli for servers
<underdog5004> I like vanilla ubuntu for nothing...gnome sucks
<administrator> I'm trying to run a simple home server
<administrator> So CLI is ubuntu distro?
<TeraDyne> underdog5004: define "higher-end"
<underdog5004> cli == command line interface
<nosrednaekim> no... thats what you use then you are on the terminal only
<underdog5004> teradyne...proc>=900Mhz with at least 256Mb RAM
<administrator> See IDK how to use one of those which is why  http://www.bit-tech.net/bits/2007/06/05/build_your_own_server/1 I think is good for me
<nosrednaekim> that sounds about right
<TeraDyne> underdog5004: ok.
<underdog5004> lol, I'm poor, so that's moderately high-end for me
<administrator> I'm on a slow machine and trying to run a server thats why http://howtoforge.com/perfect_setup_ubuntu704 shouldn't work
<underdog5004> administrator, no, it'll work
<underdog5004> I've got it installed on a 900Mhz with 512Mb RAM...but it still would with 128Mb RAM
<underdog5004> bittorrent client server, mainly
<underdog5004> and file server
<nosrednaekim> administrator: ok, just follow that tutorial!
<administrator> OK thats exactly what I need bittorent and file server
<nosrednaekim> administrator: you don't need the base CLI.... xterm will work fine
<bonbonthejon> administrator: the howtoforge sets up a CLI server, it would be better than installing XFCE or KDE
<administrator> Thats what you use
<underdog5004> so go for it
<administrator> nosrednaekin I know I'm just trying to find out why it crashes my system
<administrator> By helping you guys to fix this anomali
<underdog5004> administrator, when you use just the CLI, you free all the resources that would be used by a desktop environment
<underdog5004> administrator, did you do memtest86?
<nosrednaekim> administrator: ah..ok.
<administrator> underdog5004 Yes memtest for 1 hour no errors
<administrator> I'm downloading ubuntu server and yes I understand CLI freeing resources
<underdog5004> did that test all the ram? what are the stats for the machine?
<administrator> However I've never done any sort of CLI before
<administrator> uhhhh
<administrator> I'm not exactly sure
<administrator> How I get stats? What package I need?
<underdog5004> lol, better get used to it...it's hard, but once you get it, it's so so valuable
<underdog5004> administrator, how fast is the processor, how much ram does it have? those are the two main things.
<administrator> @underdog5004 OK will follow that guide
<administrator> If I told you I'd be guessing....700 mhz with 128 mb ram
<administrator> I'm not exactly sure
<administrator> 2 HDD
<administrator> Is there way via CLI to find out?
<nosrednaekim> administrator: lshw will tell you
<underdog5004> administrator, rtorrent for the bittorrent client. it's totally command line based (well, ncurses, which is between a gui and a cli), and super light
<underdog5004> administrator, lshw
<nosrednaekim> "lshw"
<nosrednaekim> or for just cpu "cat /proc/cpuinfo"
<administrator> 255 mb RAM
<nosrednaekim> and for ram "free:
<nosrednaekim> *free
<underdog5004> free -m
<administrator> P III 650 mhz
<underdog5004> oh, that'll be plenty fast
<administrator> free -m ? Enter that into xterm?
<nosrednaekim> thats Xubuntu territory
<administrator> really?
<nosrednaekim> administrator: yah
<ciprian__> hey
<administrator>              total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached
<administrator> Mem:           250        244          5          0          3         82
<nosrednaekim> administrator: yeah.... KDE is going to be slow on that.... XFCE hould run fine
<administrator> -/+ buffers/cache:        158         91
<administrator> Swap:          235         13        221
<TeraDyne> !pastebin
<ciprian__> anybody know how can i connect on undernet ?!
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<Schuenemann> how can I run a .bat using wine?
<underdog5004> Schuenemann, is that a batch file?
<Schuenemann> ye
<underdog5004> hmmm, try sh batchfile.bat
<Schuenemann> a windows batch?
<underdog5004> no, no
<underdog5004> ummm
<underdog5004> wine?
<underdog5004> do you have wine installed?
<Schuenemann> yes
<underdog5004> what does the batch do?
<Schuenemann> regsvr32 /s SopCore.ocx
<Schuenemann> this
<underdog5004> o....k....
<underdog5004> wine batchfile.bat
<underdog5004> try that
<Schuenemann> can't
<underdog5004> why?
<Schuenemann> it's for .exe only
<Schuenemann> Bad EXE format for
<underdog5004> oh...darn
<underdog5004> what is the function of this batch file?
<Schuenemann> it's that line I copied
<underdog5004> yeah, but what does it do?
<Schuenemann> I dunno
<Schuenemann> windows registry it seems
<underdog5004> ...
<underdog5004> why are you trying to run it?
<Schuenemann> it's a program called sopcast
<underdog5004> what does it do?
<Schuenemann> for watching tv channels p2p
<underdog5004> ah
<underdog5004> and it won't work with wine?
<Schuenemann> there isn't any exe
<Schuenemann> just that bat
<Schuenemann> there is a DOS program called bat2exe
<underdog5004> weird...have you looked around for a linux equivalent? I'm not familiar with sopcast...
<Schuenemann> but it's a .com
<Schuenemann> I haven't =( and the linux version is in chinese heh
<underdog5004> ahahaha, that sucks
<alexis> Hi*
<nosrednaekim> hi
<administrator> Using this guide (http://howtoforge.com/perfect_setup_ubuntu704_p2) after I install it how would I put this computer in the closet and access it via my main computer...is the possible with CLI and how would I do it, I want to run it headless ASAP
<administrator> wait nvm
<administrator> I need to run Putty
<nosrednaekim> administrator: set up a ssh server
<administrator> OK its in the guide
<nosrednaekim> and ssh in
<underdog5004> administrator, openssh-server
<administrator> on the server ssh?
<administrator> su apt-get openssh-server?
<nosrednaekim> ok
<Schuenemann> how can I get rid of this annoying windows grouping in task bar?
<underdog5004> administrator, sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<administrator> @ Schuenemann right click on bar, properties > its in there
<administrator> underdog5004 OK thanks
<underdog5004> np
<Schuenemann> thanks
<underdog5004> I had such a time with my first server
<jlund> Schuenemann: Right click on the task bar. Click 'Configure Panel'. Click on 'Taskbar' in the left hand column. Look for the drop-down that says "Group Similar Tasks" and choose Never..
<Schuenemann> this settings smells like microsoft
<underdog5004> it's fun once everything is working to your satisfaction
<administrator> underdog5004 I know this CLI freaks me out
<administrator> ;)
<underdog5004> !irsii
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about irsii - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<underdog5004> !irssi
<ubotu> irssi is a command line interface !IRC client. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Irssi for help
<administrator> ahahhh
<administrator> I'll be back then
<underdog5004> administrator, alrighty
<administrator> thanks so much
<underdog5004> I'm here all day
<underdog5004> np
<underdog5004> just remember to pay it forward
<administrator> I'll try, boy this open source utopian free idea has to work its great!!
<administrator> long live linux
<underdog5004> yep
<londo4> Hi there, I have this problem: The APT Database could not be opened! This may be caused by incorrect APT configuration or some similar problem. Try running apt-setup and apt-get update in terminal and see if it helps to resolve the problem.who can help me?
<ardchoille> !fixapt
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fixapt - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<nosrednaekim> !adeptfix
<ubotu> If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<ardchoille> Thank you nosrednaekim
<coreymon77> londo4: well, do what it tells you to do
<Schuenemann> underdog5004, I converted it to .com
<underdog5004> londo4, have you run sudo apt-setup
<coreymon77> londo4: run those commands
<underdog5004> ?
<fritz> hy, i can't get windows running from grub..it says about unrecognizeble command
<Schuenemann> the .bat
<underdog5004> then do sudo apt-get update and sudo apt-get upgrade
<zorglu_> q. what is the web page url to update edgy to feisty ?
<underdog5004> !fiesty
<ardchoille> !upgrade
<ubotu> Kubuntu 7.04 (Feisty Fawn) is the latest version of Kubuntu. Upgrading to Feisty: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FeistyUpgrades - Downloading: http://www.kubuntu.org/download.php
<ubotu> See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes for upgrading from Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft) to Kubuntu 7.04 (Feisty Fawn)
<zorglu_> thanks
<ardchoille> Gotta love the bot :)
* underdog5004 kisses ubotu
<underdog5004> londo4, how's it coming?
<fritz> any1?
<bonbonthejon> !windows | fritz
<ubotu> fritz: For help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<bonbonthejon> thats not what i wanted
<bonbonthejon> !grub | fritz
<ubotu> fritz: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<bonbonthejon> there
<fritz> ok...nevermind that
<fritz> i allready got the super grub cd
<fritz> it indeed fixed grub so i can run linux
<fritz> problem is windows won't load from the grub os menu
<londo4> I wil try to open again
<SlimeyPete> fritz: does it crash?
<underdog5004> londo4, so...did you do the commands?
<Schuenemann> fritz, you could use the windows boot cd and fix the boot (will erase the mbr). Then you use that web page to recover grub
<jlund> Do any of you guys have alarm notifications working through the Calendar in Kontact? I have tried on two machines now and no messages ever come up.
<londo4> yes I did it
<fritz> i did that
<fritz> and everytime
<londo4> but I got the same error
<fritz> i reload grub
<fritz> windows appears in the list
<fritz> but i get
<fritz> "unrecognizable comand"
<Schuenemann> !lines
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lines - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<fritz> or somth like that
<fritz> i was told to edit the menu.lst in order
<fritz> to add windows to the grub list
<fritz> ....that worked
<fritz> ....but windows won't start from there
<londo4> underdog5004: how can I open myn source code?
<binks> !ati | binks
<underdog5004> londo4, I think you misundestand.
<underdog5004> What are you trying to do?
<londo4> I want to know also how to open it?
<underdog5004> londo4, source code for what?
<londo4> Ok, lets fixe the problem, I did the command that you told me but it did not work, what can I do next?
<oslo> hi , i need to switch back to firefox 1.5 how can i do it ?
<underdog5004> I don't know...maybe you should google around and find the fix. I'm not trying to be mean, but using linux doesn't mean being spoon-fed everything.
<underdog5004> oslo, sudo apt-get install firefox=1.5
<underdog5004> I think that'll work
<londo4> omk
<underdog5004> londo4, I'm saying google for it because I don't know
<fritz> can you give me the webpage for fixing the grub after installing windows again?
<londo4> ok
<underdog5004> !grub | fritz
<ubotu> fritz: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<fritz> and if i follow those instructions i should be able to run windows from grub 2
<fritz> right?
<underdog5004>  yes
<fritz> so..i did everything
<fritz> like it says there
<fritz> and after installing grub from grub super cd
<fritz> windows just vanishes
<fritz> it doesen't appear in the grub os list
<underdog5004> why do you install it from the grub super cd?
<fritz> well it's an alternative on the page
<fritz> and i thought it 2 be the easyest
<underdog5004> I know that booting from the ubuntu cd and typing sudo grub-install will work
<underdog5004> I think...
<fritz> aha
<fritz> do i run kubuntu from the cd live
<fritz> or what do you mean booting from cd?
<underdog5004> run kubuntu from the livecd
<fritz> k
<fritz> will do
<oslo> underdog5004> E: La version 1.5* de mozilla-firefox n'a pu tre trouve
<oslo> it doesnt found the 1.5 one
<underdog5004> oslo, you may be able to manually d/l it and install from mozilla.org
<oslo> underdog5004> yes, on my way :)
<underdog5004> ok
<underdog5004> http://www.mozilla.com/en-US/firefox/all-older.html
<underdog5004> oslo, go to that address
<zorglu_> upgrading to feisty... stressfull moment :)
<zorglu_> thansk to ubuntu for the good bw tho :)
<underdog5004> zorglu_, just make sure you don't have beryl running when you upgrade...i went through that nightmare!
<zorglu_> underdog5004: ok :)
<oslo> underdog5004> already down but thanks ..the servers are slows :/
<zorglu_> 12min remaining... and no beryl :)
<underdog5004> oslo, yep
<underdog5004> adios, gotta go to the park w/ my gf...if anyone sees administrator, tell him I'll be back in an hour or so.
<ForrestF> ive got Kubuntu 6.06.1 "Dapper Drake" - Release i386
<ForrestF> and my IBM NetVista with a p3 933mhz keeps restarting when i try to boot the livecd
<TeraDyne> ForrestF: how much RAM does it have?
<ForrestF> 256
<zorglu_> ForrestF: this is a 'low end' computer, you may try more recent and less hungry. e.g. xubuntu7.04
<zipper> I accidently removed the upper menu (File - edit - settings and so on) from Amarok... Any way for me to get it back?
<zorglu_> ForrestF: in case you got trouble with kuybuntu 6.06 i mean
<blizzzek> i have a similar notebook running kubuntu 7.04
<nosrednaekim> zipper: try alt.
<nosrednaekim> not sure... I lost that once..
<ForrestF> but i never get to the splash screen (loading screen after hitting run livecd_
<zipper> nosrednaekim, "alt" alone does nothing =/
<blizzzek> zipper: ctrl+m
<Istrain> ForrestF - has your CD (or DVD) worked in another PC.??  Just wondering if your disc is bad.
<zipper> blizzzek, uuh wicked, thanks
<ForrestF> yes
<blizzzek> you're welcome
<zorglu_> ForrestF: this smell like bootoption
<nosrednaekim> zipper: "ctrl+M"
<zipper> nosrednaekim, yeah, blizzzek just told me that :)... Thanks
<nosrednaekim> ah... blizzzek.. too fast for me.
<nosrednaekim> I had to go remove it to see if it worked.
<gvenos> hi there
<ForrestF> nosrednaekim:im going to try my 6.06 disk i got for free from you guys
<gvenos> how are you Guys?
<nosrednaekim> great
<nosrednaekim> ForrestF: we don't work for kubuntu!
<ForrestF> LOL
<ForrestF> its a ubuntu disk, and it did crash blah
<gvenos> tell me about ubuntu
<gvenos> i am a new user of
<zorglu_> ForrestF: do you have another computer ? something more recent ?
<nosrednaekim> gvenos: you installed it?
<ForrestF> ForrestF: nope,
<gvenos> yes
<ForrestF> lol
<gvenos> 2 weeks now
<ForrestF> im going to try safe gfx mode
<nosrednaekim> gvenos: is it working well?
<zorglu_> 1min...
<gvenos> and i passed Kubuntu-desktop via synaptic Package manager
<ForrestF> wow its crashing reall fast
<gvenos> yes without problems
* mode/#kubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [-b *!*@140-155.186-72.tampabay.res.rr.com]  by PriceChild
* mode/#kubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<jlund> Does anyone here use reminders through the Calendar in Kontact? On two different machines the alarm notifications never show up.
<ForrestF> what is athe vga mode for 800x600
<nosrednaekim> ForrestF: boot without splash
<ForrestF> k
<zorglu_> ForrestF: do you have another computer ? something more recent ?
<ForrestF> No
<zorglu_> ForrestF: here im missing something. how is that posxible ? you try live cd and you stay on irc... with a single computer ?
<gvenos> why NO Forrest
<ForrestF> well it got to what looks like ISAPNP and then goes blank
<zorglu_> !tab | ForrestF
<ubotu> ForrestF: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<gvenos> some mystake
<zorglu_> 0sec!
<ForrestF> zorglu_: im on a IBM thinkpad with 64 megs of ram :)
<zorglu_> ForrestF: you should google to get the boot option such as noacpi
<fritz> heeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeelp...going desperate here...everythime i reinstall grub windows just doesen't appear in that list:((....i install it using super grub cd
<fritz> and i should get the option of running windows 2
<fritz> :((
<londo4> source-list open
<ForrestF> zorglu_: from what i can tell it crashes at PCI-PNP setup
<gvenos> i made my ubuntu like vista
<daminator> hi! i want to reinstall linux on my notebook soon. i've heared that there is already a version of kubuntu 7.10
<daminator> is it alpha or beta?
<zorglu_> ForrestF: well you should try the boot options
<gvenos> and mouse cursor too
<crdlb> daminator, alpha
<ForrestF> i tried noacpi
<nosrednaekim> gvenos: yeah so did I
<daminator> and where there will be a beta?
<gvenos> it is very nice now
<gvenos> nice enviroment
<nosrednaekim> daminator: beat is probably in at least august
<nosrednaekim> *beta
<zorglu_> mouaouaou downloading feisty is 14min, but installing downloaded pacakge is 40min :)
<daminator> oh... ok that's a long time...^^ then i will install again 7.04 :)
<ForrestF> ok im getting some where, its going out of mode for my mointer, what is the vga code for 800x600 (safe value)
<nosrednaekim> daminator: yeah... although I've heard the aplha of 710 is pretty stable
<fritz> any1
<fritz> ?
<nosrednaekim> ForrestF: boot splash=silent
<fritz> ...help?
<gvenos> you need help fritz?
<fritz> yes
<fritz> ...
<gvenos> abiut?
<gvenos> about?
<daminator> yea but i'm new to linux and i really don't want to play with any bugs and this... ;)
<fritz> heeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeelp...going desperate here...everythime i reinstall grub windows just doesen't appear in that list:((....i install it using super grub cd
<fritz> and i should get the option of running windows 2
<ForrestF> odd, i found out what it is, i need a ps/2 mouse installed.......
<gvenos> you had install ubuntu 7.04?
<fritz> yes
<gvenos> and what is wrong?
<nosrednaekim> fritz: did you try #ubuntu?
<fritz> i installed windows after
<fritz> and lost grub
<daminator> another question: is there any game like nethack (this style or like diablo) but for multiplayer?
<gvenos> on the same partision?
<rajkalyan> who banned me
<fritz> after reinstalling grub
<fritz> i lost the capacity to load windows
<gvenos> on the same partision?
<fritz> no
<fritz> different partitions
<ubuntu> p
<gvenos> you have your HD on paretision?
<zorglu_> !grub| fritz
<ubotu> fritz: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<TeraDyne> fritz: that's your problem. You need to manually re-add the windows entry.
<fritz> i tryed
<gvenos> HD partision size?
<zorglu_> fritz: reading that may help you i think
<fritz> rewriting
<fritz> i allready read that 1000x times
<fritz> 8-|
<fritz> TeraDyne
<gvenos> nice
<fritz> TeraDyne i tryed rewriting the menu.lst
<fritz> and indeed the windows option appears
<gvenos> so reinstall  ubuntu
<fritz> but it can't load from it
<gvenos> and install again
<gvenos> then load your drivers
<TeraDyne> fritz: did you point it to the right partition?
<fritz> well dunno:(
<fritz> i'm a newb at linux
<TeraDyne> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<fritz> the guy just said
<gvenos> the partision for ubuntu must be totally empty
<TeraDyne> use that and post the contents of your menu.lst
<gvenos> it was fritz?
<TeraDyne> and tell me what partition you installed windows on.
<fritz> to uncomment the things after "exemples" in the menu.lst
<fritz> and i did and it doesen't work
<fritz> well kubuntu is on c
<gvenos> your partition was totally epmty?
<fritz> i have a swap
<gvenos> empty?
<fritz> and windows is on D
<fritz> which is formatted ntfs
<nosrednaekim> fritz: of course not...you have to change the drive number
<nosrednaekim> so windows is your third partition?
<fritz> yes
<gvenos> your windows is on NTFS
<fritz> nosrednaekim
<nosrednaekim> fritz: yes
<dale> dOes anyone know any dock like apps?
<fritz> please point out a more detailed set of instructions
<TeraDyne> use "sudo fdisk -l" in a terminal and tell me what the line that says "ntfs" says
<dale> like in osx
<gvenos> try how to install ubuntu
<gvenos> kanenas apo ellada re paidia?
<hanubuntu> i had to reinstall ubuntu because i couldn't install radeon9250 drivers
<coreymon77> dale: kdocker?
<banksey> Anyone know any good P2P Programs for Kubuntu?
<fritz> TeraDyne
<TeraDyne> banksey: aMule and Frostwire
<dale> Kdocker docks the currently running apps. I want launchers.
<fritz> TeraDyne
<TeraDyne> fritz: ?
<banksey> :Teradyne, Ty
<fritz> Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<fritz> /dev/hda1   *           1         663     5325516   83  Linux
<fritz> /dev/hda2             664        5005    34877115    f  W95 Ext'd (LBA)
<fritz> /dev/hda3             701        1338     5124703+   7  HPFS/NTFS
<fritz> /dev/hda5             664         700      297139+  82  Linux swap / Solaris
<fritz> /dev/hda6            1339        3786    19663528+   b  W95 FAT32
<fritz> /dev/hda7            3787        5005     9791586    b  W95 FAT32
<fritz> this is what i get
<TeraDyne> ok. And no one use the pastebin command. Fritz, hold on just a sec
<PriceChild> !paste > fritz (see pm from ubotu)
<fritz> i'm not allowed to use paste here?
<blizzzek> fritz: for large pastest please use paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<banksey> !amule
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about amule - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<TeraDyne> Fritz, on the line for the windows option in the menu.lst file, the one underneath "examples", there is a line that says "root", and beside it, is a part that says "(hd0,0)", right?
<Istrain>  I wondered what that meant in the topic
<fritz> let me see
<rajkalyan> can somwone whwlp me
<gdiebel> dale: kde-apps.org search for dock
<fritz> yes
<fritz> yes it is
<TeraDyne> change that to read (hd0,2)
<TeraDyne> you should be able to get into windws after that
<fritz> ok...and in the future
<fritz> how will i know
<fritz> how to do that...?
<nosrednaekim> rajkalyan: sure ask away
<blizzzek> rajkalyan: just post your question/problem
<fritz> what\s the ideea beneath it?
<TeraDyne> The first physical drive is "0", and the first partition is "0". go up from there
<nosrednaekim> fritz: that means that your windows partition is on the third partition of the first disc
<fritz> aha:-?
<TeraDyne> oh, and things like "hda1" shows what partition it is.
<nosrednaekim> but grub is funny because hd0 in grub is the same as hda in linux
<rajkalyan> yo peoples
<nosrednaekim> and hda1 is hd0,1 which is the same as C:/ in windows
<nosrednaekim> rajkalyan: yo
<rajkalyan> uo
<enry> good night!
<TeraDyne> nosrednaekim: you're wrong there.
<TeraDyne> nosrednaekim: hda1 is partition one, or hd0,0
<nosrednaekim> you're right!
<nosrednaekim> whoos
<nosrednaekim> *whoops
<dale> What distros are using kde 4 already?
<nosrednaekim> dale: none... suse has it though
<TeraDyne> dale: none as far as I know. It's alpha software, so it's in early testing
<fritz> THX GUYS...TERADYNE ESPECIALLY...IT WORKS :D (sorry 4 caps ^.^ )
<TeraDyne> dale: well, there is a LiveCD of KDE4. Let me get the link.
<TeraDyne> no problem, fritz
<devnull> that kde4 live cd is god awful lol
<TeraDyne> dale: http://home.kde.org/~binner/kde-four-live/
<devnull> its based on suse.
<nosrednaekim> fritz: cool
<dale> Thanks
<t1g3r> hey all
<nosrednaekim> 'lo
<t1g3r> any idea why kaffeine wouldnt play any vids?
<t1g3r> ive just finished basic install of kubuntu 7.04
<nosrednaekim> t1g3r: what kinds of videos?
<t1g3r> havent had a chance to download any packages yet
<t1g3r> avi
<nosrednaekim> t1g3r: yeah.. you need codecs
<nosrednaekim> !avi
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ohmbr> hi, is there a way to set a mod of a folder like 'force direcotry mode' in smb? I want that all files that will be created be with that mod...
<nosrednaekim> ohmbr: if you mean set permissions.. yes
<t1g3r> ah cheers, google wasnt as helpful, only got 3 results lol
<ohmbr> nosrednaekim: yes... how can i do it?
<nosrednaekim> ohmbr: right click on the folder in konqueror
<nosrednaekim> properties
<dale> The new amorak look uglllllllly
<nosrednaekim> permissions
<nosrednaekim> dale: yeah... I know... I think you can use the previos look though
<devnull> Any kernel of the day service or more recent kernels anywhere by chance?
<TeraDyne> dale: I know. I'm considering making some Pokemon theme icons and recompiling it.
<dale> ;P
<TeraDyne> nosrednaekim: If you find out how, tell me.
<nosrednaekim> TeraDyne: I just heard it mentioned somewhere
<devnull> pokemon o.O
<TeraDyne> devnull: yes. I happen to be a long time fan.
<TeraDyne> nosrednaekim: I looked through all of the options. There doesn't seem to be any way to, besides recompiling, anyway.
<nosrednaekim> TeraDyne: hmmm
<Istrain>  ne1 have a recommendation of newbie-friendly dead-trees for Ubuntu.??  I am looking at three (2006 & 2007) at amazon.com
<t1g3r> u guys know of any resources on the web which list out most usb modem drivers for linux? if not kubuntu? :<
<Schuenemann> dead trees?
<t1g3r> ive been searching for hours
<Istrain>  I meant Kubuntu
<Schuenemann> what are dead trees?
<binks> how can i make root on mysql have no pass again
<nosrednaekim> haha "books"
<Schuenemann> oh... never heard that expression before
<binks> nosrednaekim: real bad but i like
<nosrednaekim> t1g3r: no clue
<rajkalyan> elp pleaaes
<Istrain>  dead trees = books
<t1g3r> no worries
<Schuenemann> because of the paper?
<binks> rajkalyan: sup m8 ask away
<TeraDyne> Istrain: The Official Ubuntu Book and Ubuntu Desktop Hacks are both good.
<Istrain>  Schuenemann - because I can take a book anywhere, and it is easier on my aging eyes.
<TeraDyne> Istrain: both have sections on Kubuntu, IIRC.
<banksey> Hey guys, I need Java for Limwire/Frostwire, But Java isn't supported for Kunbuntu, Any ideas anyone?
<banksey> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy) or earlier.
<rajkalyan> thank you
<Schuenemann> of course it is supported
<Istrain>  TeraDyne - thanks
<Schuenemann> banksey, sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre
<TeraDyne> Istrain: no problem.
<Tachyon> I've got a new Dell Inspiron 6400 with Vista and I want to install Kubuntu 7.04 alongside.  Just wondering if anyone's had any experience with this either way.
<Schuenemann> Tachyon, it doesn't matter the windows version
<Schuenemann> windows won't even know about it
<devnull> Tachyon: do you have 2 drives?
<Tachyon> I do not
<coreymon77> Sch] 
<Tachyon> I'm partitioning, which is why I'm asking
<devnull> Hmm I'm not sure about vista really
<coreymon77> Schuenemann: its not that windows will not know about it
<devnull> the vista bootloader is a pain in the arse
<rajkalyan> help please
<Schuenemann> what is it?
<coreymon77> Schuenemann: its that windows will not 	 want 	 to know about it
<rajkalyan> my pcs stuck
<rajkalyan> kubuntu
<rajkalyan> edgy
<Tachyon> devnull: Can't I just use Grub?
<Schuenemann> coreymon77, but he will install vista first, right?
<dale> Has vista been perminatly crcked yet?
<TeraDyne> rajkalyan: please be more specific
<Schuenemann> it won't overwrite the boot
<BluesKaj> Tachyon, install Kubuntu on a seperate partition, then bootinto vista download Easy BCD1.60 andyou can setup both vista and kubuntu to boot from the loader that it installs after you set it up
<Istrain>  ... until M$ develops a L
<binks> how can i reset the pas for root in mysql
<devnull> rajkalyan: you can start by asking a question.
<banksey> Schuenemann:
<banksey> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<banksey>   limewire-basic: Depends: sun-java5-jre but it is not going to be installed or
<banksey>                            sun-java6-jre but it is not going to be installed or
<banksey>                            sun-java5-jdk but it is not going to be installed or
<banksey>                            sun-java6-jdk but it is not going to be installed
<banksey> E: Unmet dependencies. Try 'apt-get -f install' with no packages (or specify a solution).
<banksey> Any ideas?
<devnull> whoa whoa whoa
<devnull> pastebin please.
<Schuenemann> banksey, install java
<binks> banksey: not in here www.pastebin.org
<Istrain>  ... until M$ develops a "Linux killer" critical update =:--{0
<TeraDyne> !paste | banksey
<ubotu> banksey: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<BluesKaj> Tachyon, i did it a few days ago and it worked well.
<QwertMan> When you launch the Ubuntu installer off of the trial CD, does it automatically install on your C disk, or will I have the option to install it on my flash drive?
<banksey> Schuenemann: I just tried :P
<jinx_> #edubuntu
<Schuenemann> banksey, I told you to install using apt-get, was that what you tried?
<devnull> banksey: and the problem is this
<londo4> Hi there, how can I Edit Kubuntu Source.list?
<devnull> when you installed java it should have asked you to accept an agreement
<TeraDyne> banksey: use "sudo apt-get -f install"
<devnull> if you used Adept, you have to make sure you scroll to the bottom and check a box.
<jinx_> I ran into the same thing today installing java
<devnull> same the other day lol
<banksey> Nope, I jus got the above when I tried to install...
<TeraDyne> londo4: type "kdesu kwrite /etc/apt/sources.list"
<jinx_> You need to scroll all the way down
<TeraDyne> in a terminal
<BluesKaj> londo4, alt+f2, kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<devnull> rajkalyan: please don't pm me to ask for help, do it in the channel.
<londo4> Thanks
<Tachyon> How large a swap partition should I have?
<TeraDyne> devnull: XD I was wondering why he went quiet
<devnull> 2x RAM
<TeraDyne> Tachyon: How much ram do you have
<devnull> That is what I usually do
<ardchoille> Tachyon: 2 x your ram, but no more than 2gb.. or else it's a waste.
<Schuenemann> 2x RAM? I think that varies
<TeraDyne> devnull: I usually have 1.5x
<devnull> But if you have over 1GB of ram, 1GB of swap will do.
<Tachyon> I've got 2 GB RAM
<ardchoille> I have 2Gb ram and I don't think I've ever used my swap
<Schuenemann> people (here) told me to use 1 GB, and I have 384 RAM
<devnull> Then 1GB will more than do it.
<underdog5004> I've got a gig of ram, and I only touch swap when I 've got a VM going
<underdog5004> although swap is nice to have to fall back on
<TeraDyne> Who asked the mysql password?
<devnull> dunno if Im using mine at the moment or not ^_^
<devnull> can't remember the interface to lmsensors
<BluesKaj> yup 1gig is plenty for anyone
<TeraDyne> password question*
<underdog5004> BluesKaj, unless you're running vista
<ardchoille> Yeah, 1Gb swap should be good.
<BluesKaj> we're talking linux , here underdog5004 , not a some bloated halfbaked blind animal
<Schuenemann> hahaha
<underdog5004> lol
<BluesKaj> :)
<ardchoille> BluesKaj: lol
<TeraDyne> binks: Are you still needing help with your MySQL question
<BluesKaj> i trtied vista for one day ...what a waste of time and good disk space
<Schuenemann> I would sell my vista copy if I could
<devnull> BluesKaj: I used vlite to strip it to the bone
<devnull> its not bad when you get rid of all the bloated garbage
<Fable> i am trying to install AVG antivirus but it seems like i got myself stuck in GNU nano and i dont know how to save or exit.
<ardchoille> BluesKaj: I stopped using Windows back in 2001 when I finally realised M$ would never get it right.
<Tachyon> I like Vista's interface, but its behaviour after less than a week has annoyed me.
<underdog5004> BluesKaj, I work in a computer store, and I have to help people who screw up their vista boxes, or just don't know how to use it...it really _really_ stinks
<Tachyon> Which is all the more reason to cozy up to Kubuntu
<Schuenemann> Tachyon, have you heard about beryl or compiz?
<TeraDyne> !offtopic
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<Tachyon> I've heard of Beryl
<devnull> I like beryl
<BluesKaj> Tachyon, the constant annoying security popups and admin this and that
<Tachyon> I've never tried it because my old laptop would have collapsed into a black hole
<Tachyon> Oh, I disabled all the security stuff in Vista
<devnull> I turn that crap off.
<ardchoille> haha
<Schuenemann> Beryl + touchscreen: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yx9FgLr9oTk&mode=related&search=
<Schuenemann> on linux, of course
<devnull> of course..
<devnull> lol
<Fable>  i am trying to install AVG antivirus but it seems like i got myself stuck in GNU nano and i dont know how to save or exit so that i get it listed under system tools in the kmenu.
<BluesKaj> yeah, still din't recognize my tvtuner card and the sound quit for some unknown reason and no apps or drivers available for my needs
<devnull> why in the hell do you need an antivirus Fable?
<Fable> i have a virus
<Fable> somehow
<devnull> LOL
<binks> TeraDyne: yes
<Schuenemann> AVG is for windows' virus, right?
<Fable> yes
<Istrain>  Tachyon - I tried to bail on Win 95, but Open Linux 1.3 defeated me.
<Schuenemann> like, not passing viruses to your windows friends
<TeraDyne> binks: I messeged you the link, did you get it?
<devnull> Then why are you asking that here?
<Fable> because i dont have windows
<rajkalyan> #ubuntu-in
<binks> TeraDyne: yes thanks alot
<Fable> i completely uninstalled it
<TeraDyne> binks: no problem
<devnull> Fable: save in nano is Ctrl+O, and Ctrl+X to exit
<Schuenemann> you made the right choice, Fable
<Fable> thank you
<devnull> I have vista x64 version installed
<devnull> but I use it... once in a blue moon
<Schuenemann> devnull, have you seen that video of the touchscreen? it's cool
<devnull> I'll check it out in a sec
<londo4> Hi there, I try to install something and I get this message: E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13 Permission denied) What can be the problem?
<zorglu_> hmm ok my feisty upgrade got some issues
<devnull> londo4: use sudo
<Schuenemann> devnull, it's impresive how he pull or push the screen and  the desktop is switched
<underdog5004> !offtopic
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<londo4> devnull: yes sudo apt-get install, I did it but I get thes message:E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13 Permission denied)
<devnull> londo4: do you have adept open?
<londo4> devnull: no
<devnull> londo4: any other package managers by chance?
<londo4> devnull: no
<devnull> londo4: hmm can't remember how to fix a db lock in debian
<devnull> could -f or --force
<zorglu_> !fix-adept
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fix-adept - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<zorglu_> !adept-fix
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about adept-fix - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<underdog5004> or just rm the lock file
<TeraDyne> !fix-apt
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fix-apt - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<zorglu_> ok something like that :)
<londo4> devnull: Ok
<TeraDyne> !aptfix | londo4
<ubotu> londo4: If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<Schuenemann> anyone knows which repository has pidgin (formerlly knows as gaim) ?
<ardchoille> !info pidgin
<devnull> !pidgin
<ubotu> Package pidgin does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<ubotu> pidgin is the new name for Gaim forced by AOL's legal dept. It wasn't released in time for Feisty. Expect it in gutsy. See http://www.pidgin.im/index.php for more info.
<TeraDyne> http://www.debuntu.org/pidgin-2.0.0-deb-ubuntu-feisty-fawn
<TeraDyne> Found that thanks to google
<zorglu_> ok my feisty fails during the boot, i mean it boot but end up in text terminal, without reaching the kdm.. is there a way to know all the log generated by the boot ?
<devnull> zorglu_: probly an xserver problem
<devnull> do a nano /var/log/xorg.0.log
<devnull> or you can do a cat /var/log/xorg.0.log | grep (EE)
<Schuenemann> TeraDyne, thanks
<TeraDyne> Schuenemann: No problem
<zorglu_> devnull: ok looking
<TeraDyne> devnull: That should be "/var/log/Xorg.0.log"
<devnull> yeah my bad
<devnull> zorglu_: cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep (EE)
<zorglu_> devnull: Parse error on line 151 of section Extensions in file /etc/X11/xorg.conf <- doesnt smell good :)
<devnull> now pastebin your xorg.conf file zorglu_
<ActionParsnip> hi all
<Schuenemann> TeraDyne, is it safe to trust such repositories?
* ActionParsnip waves
<devnull> !paste @ zorglu_
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about paste @ zorglu_ - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<devnull> !paste | zorglu_
<ubotu> zorglu_: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<zorglu_>     Option "Composite" "true" <- devnull this is line 151
<TeraDyne> Schuenemann: No idea. I rarely add much in the way of 3rd party repos.
<zorglu_> devnull: i think i added that for beryl
<ActionParsnip> zorglu_: Beryl rocks hard
<devnull> zorglu_:
<devnull> Section "Extensions"
<devnull>         Option "Composite" "Enable"
<devnull> EndSection
<Schuenemann> TeraDyne, maybe backports has it?
<londo4> devnull:  I`loking for NMAP DO you know where I can find for kuntuntu?
<zorglu_> devnull: ah ok will try. i just tried to remove it and now 'startx' works
<TeraDyne> Schuenemann: Again, no idea.
<devnull> londo4: sudo apt-get install nmap
<devnull> lol
<zorglu_> devnull: ok enable works too :)
<devnull> zorglu_: :)
<devnull> londo4: if you need a frontend you can also: sudo apt-get install nmapfe
<zorglu_> rebooting to get a 'full cycle' :)
<londo4> devnull: I get this message E: Could not find package nmap
<zorglu_> this is in this kind of time that i like to have 2 laptops :)
<Schuenemann> !backpors
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about backpors - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Schuenemann> !backports
<ubotu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<devnull> londo4:  o.O
<devnull> londo4: type: aptitude search nmap
<londo4> devnull:  it did not show anything
<devnull> !nmap
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nmap - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<devnull> !info nmap
<ubotu> nmap: The Network Mapper. In component main, is extra. Version 4.20-1 (feisty), package size 732 kB, installed size 2644 kB
<devnull> check your sources.list
<marko> nothing to read here :)
<TeraDyne> Schuenemann: I see pidgin in the archive.ubuntu.com "main" pool, but it doesn't show up when I use "aptitude search pidgin"
<binks> TeraDyne: sorry been havin my tea that worked a treat cheers (mysql0
<londo4> devnull: my source.list is open
<Schuenemann> TeraDyne, I'm thinking about compiling it from source
<TeraDyne> Schuenemann: That would probably be the best way right now.
<devnull> !main
<Schuenemann> a compilation from source being the best way scares me
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<devnull> compiling from source isn't bad
<devnull> check that londo4
<Schuenemann> checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler
<londo4> devnull:  I cant find anything about nmap
<Schuenemann> I don't have gcc?
<devnull> -_-
<crimsun> Schuenemann: installed build-essential ?
<underdog5004> Schuenemann, sudo apt-get install build-essential
<TeraDyne> Schuenemann: "sudo aptitude install build-essential"
<TeraDyne> Hat Trick!
<Schuenemann> nope... I thought it wasn't required because 'make' worked ;p
<Lars_G> Who is responsible for automounting usb media? udev? kde?
<devnull> londo4: go into adept, click Adept->Manage Repositories
<devnull> click all the dag on boxes and hit ok
<londo4> devnull: Iam On Adept->Manage Repositories
* devnull feels like shooting himself right now.
<devnull> londo4: check the boxes next the the categories and hit OK/Apply or whatever it is, let it update your cache and then try to install it again.
<londo4> devnull:  Ok
<TeraDyne> devnull: Don't you have to click "fetch updates" to update the package listing?
<TeraDyne> in adept, of course.
<devnull> TeraDyne: nah
<devnull> it auto does it after you change the repos settings
<Schuenemann> checking for XML::Parser... configure: error: XML::Parser perl module is required for intltool
<Schuenemann> what now?
<TeraDyne> devnull: ah, ok. Never noticed that before.
<Istrain>  C U all l8r
<Schuenemann> I installed build-essential and got that parse error now
<BluesKa1> pidgin eh, heh strange lil app this
<Schuenemann> and ugly name too :-)
<TeraDyne> Personally, I never liked Gaim, so I doubt I'll like pidgin.
<BluesKa1> has my nick wrong for one
<Schuenemann> what do you use for ICQ or gtalk?
<Schuenemann> if you use them
<Tm_T> Kopete <3
<BluesKa1> typed it correctly everywhere else in the app why does have the #1 in it ?
<TeraDyne> Schuenemann: Kopete
<Schuenemann> kopete... :-/
<Lars_G> Who is responsible for automounting usb media? udev or kde?
<devnull> hmmm compiz-fusion?
<UbuntuServerUser> can someone clarify how to do these instructions (http://howtoforge.com/perfect_setup_ubuntu704_p3?s=780e372373a12eedcb161a5a0d7e289a&) Edit /etc/apt/sources.list. Comment out or remove the installation CD from the file and make sure that the universe and multiverse repositories are enabled. It should look like this:
<UbuntuServerUser> How do I edit vi /etc/apt/sources.list
<blizzzek> UbuntuServerUser: you need root rights
<devnull> dont use vi.
<devnull> I HATE vi with a passion
<UbuntuServerUser> I'm in root
<devnull> just use nano
<UbuntuServerUser> I'm in via SSH
<TeraDyne> UbuntuServerUser: "sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list"
<devnull> just use nano UbuntuServerUser.
<stdin> UbuntuServerUser: use nano, it's much easier
<jhutchins_lt> UbuntuServerUser: use sudo:  sudo vi /etc/apt/sources.list
<stdin> jhutchins_lt: huh??
<UbuntuServerUser> use nano or vi?
<devnull> !compiz-fusion
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about compiz-fusion - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<UbuntuServerUser> I don't need the sudo register if i'm root right?
<jhutchins_lt> !sudo | UbuntuServerUser
<stdin> jhutchins_lt: ahh, didn't see the :
<ubotu> UbuntuServerUser: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<TeraDyne> !root
<ubotu> do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth.. there is no root password. Then you will see that it is sudo that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<jhutchins_lt> UbuntuServerUser: Oh, no, you don't.
<jhutchins_lt> TeraDyne: That's a good one too.
<UbuntuServerUser> in ssh I'm root@mycomputer:
<devnull> lol
<stdin> UbuntuServerUser: sudo isn't needed then
<devnull> I made a root password
<jhutchins_lt> UbuntuServerUser: Ah, I see the actual question.
<devnull> I enjoy using su from time to time
<jhutchins_lt> UbuntuServerUser: vi is an editor, so the command is vi <filename>
<Schuenemann> You must have the GLib 2.0 development headers installed to build.
<Schuenemann> what package is that?
<UbuntuServerUser> Ah, ok im using nano now
<UbuntuServerUser> vi is weird I can't edit anything
<stdin> UbuntuServerUser: If you want to use vi, but don't know how, look at "man vi" but nano is simpler
<ActionParsnip> UbuntuServerUser: try changing to edit mode and not command mode
<jhutchins_lt> UbuntuServerUser: vi is The Way, The Truth, and The Light
<UbuntuServerUser> Wait, nano I can't edit anything either
<UbuntuServerUser> nvm letme figure this out
<jhutchins_lt> UbuntuServerUser: Might as well learn to use vi then.
<devnull> !fusion
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fusion - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jhutchins_lt> !vi
<ubotu> Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), mousepad (Xfce4) | Terminal-based editors: vi/vim, emacs, and nano (user-friendly). | HTML/CSS editors: !html | Programming: !code
<TeraDyne> Schuenemann: pachage is called "libglib2.0-dev"
<TeraDyne> package*
<ActionParsnip> Emacs is nasty
<Schuenemann> I won't thank you yet because I know there will be more problems
<UbuntuServerUser> how do I comment something out in nano
<UbuntuServerUser> Is it just //
<ActionParsnip> usually #
<TeraDyne> UbuntuServerUser: It's "#" for the sources list
<ActionParsnip> # coments
<jhutchins_lt> WHoo, crashed it.
<jhutchins_lt> UbuntuServerUser: http://www.collaborium.org/onsite/romania/UTILS/vi/index.html
<UbuntuServerUser> So "#" disables the code
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> kubrick.freenode.net
<UbuntuServerUser> thanks
<ActionParsnip> UbuntuServerUser: # means the line is ignored
<ActionParsnip> UbuntuServerUser: well everything to the right of it
<UbuntuServerUser> ;) gotcha
<jhutchins_lt> Always true, unless you assume that it's true, in which case some other comment style will be correct.
<ActionParsnip> VALUE=10       #this sets the value to 10
<TeraDyne> jhutchins_lt: That made no sense to me
<UbuntuServerUser> Good because I was lost too
<UbuntuServerUser> linuxism?
<ActionParsnip> UbuntuServerUser: new one on me
<MistaGee> I've written a utility that might be interesting or useful for other users as well... is there anyone whom I could send it?
<jhutchins_lt> Murphy's law.  If you assume that a program respects hashmarks as comment markers, the program will actually require some other style of marking comments, like double slashes (//).
<stdin> normally '#' means it's a comment/ignored, but it can sometimes be others too (eg: ';')
<jhutchins_lt> Especially if the line you have commented out causes bad things to happen.
<TeraDyne> jhutchins_lt: I usually assume it's whatever the other comments use.
<ActionParsnip> MistaGee: ooh whats it do
<ActionParsnip> MistaGee: just being nosey
<stdin> MistaGee: what is it?
<MistaGee> I've had the problem that xargs doesn't encapse the file names into ", so the called program told me "04: no such file or directory"
<jhutchins_lt> Nice programmers respect most standard comment formats; good packagers include sample config files with examples of what's expected.
<MistaGee> so I wrote yargs, which encapses the file names into " ;)
<ActionParsnip> MistaGee:sweet move dude
<MistaGee> thanks
<coreymon77> hi guys
<coreymon77> my cdrw drive wont mount
<MistaGee> well, I put it under the GPL, if anyone wants to view it or something, just say so
<stdin> MistaGee: you can make a project for it on LP and upload it there for anyone to grab
<jhutchins_lt> TeraDyne: If the program uses a non-standard comment format, and the program can do something bad if a comment line is not correctly ignored, the included file will not include any example comments.
<MistaGee> what is LP? :/
<TeraDyne> jhutchins_lt: Ah, ok. Got it.
<coreymon77> can someone help me get my cdrw drive to mount
<stdin> MistaGee: http://launchpad.net
<UbuntuServerUser> OK so I finished editting the comments I wanted in, so how do I save---thats 'WriteOut" right? How can I "WriteOUt"?
<ActionParsnip> MistaGee: I'd email gnu@gnu.org and ask, then send your source to who they say
<jhutchins_lt> UbuntuServerUser: What did you end up editing it with?
<coreymon77> i put a cdr disk in there and nothing happens
<UbuntuServerUser> nano :P
<MistaGee> ok thanks :)
<stdin> UbuntuServerUser: Ctrl+o
<UbuntuServerUser> thanks
<stdin> UbuntuServerUser: it gives usage at the bottom (^ = Ctrl+)
<TeraDyne> or Ctrl+X wull ask if you want to save it before you close.
<UbuntuServerUser> Yea
<UbuntuServerUser> I did C+o
<UbuntuServerUser> but now I did ctrl+x and it says "save modified buffer"
<UbuntuServerUser> Didn't I already save it?
<ActionParsnip> coreymon77: is it not in your /etc/fstab ?
<UbuntuServerUser> /etc/apt/sources.list
<UbuntuServerUser> I'm editing out CD sourcfe
<stdin> UbuntuServerUser: try saving it again, look for any error message
#kubuntu 2007-06-27
<UbuntuServerUser> it says "file name to right out : etc/list (w/e it is" then I hit enter and it says wrote 44 lines
<ActionParsnip> coreymon77: add /dev/hda        /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 user,noauto     0       0 to your /etc/fstab
<zorglu_> wow globalling this edgy->feisty went pretty well
<stdin> UbuntuServerUser: then Ctrl+X should just close it
<UbuntuServerUser> Hmm ok that worke
<UbuntuServerUser> weird...thanks
<banksey> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<coreymon77> ActionParsnip: why the /dev/hda1 part
<coreymon77> ActionParsnip: my hd already mounts. my cdrw/dvdrom drive jsut wont
<zorglu_> wine is good to dev window stuff while being on linux
<ActionParsnip> coreymon77: my dvdrw is on that controller, if yours is on secondary master use hdc
<happytiger> On a fresh install kubuntu server do I need to install a cron daemon before a job sumbitted throug crontab -e is excexuted???
<ActionParsnip> coreymon77: secondary slave = hdd
<happytiger> feisty release
<devnull> most distro installs automatically have a cron daemon
<TeraDyne> !cron
<ubotu> cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto  -  There is also a decent Howto at http://www.tech-geeks.org/contrib/mdrone/cron&crontab-howto.htm
<stdin> happytiger: no
<coreymon77> ActionParsnip: how do i know where it is, linux is on hdb
<happytiger> hmm then do I need to submit the job using sudo?
<coreymon77> but windows is on hda
<happytiger> or will standard user suffice
<ActionParsnip> its probably on hdc
<ActionParsnip> lemme see how you can check
<stdin> happytiger: you only need sudo for editing the system crontab
<happytiger> 0,12,13,14,15 0,4,5,6,7,8 * * * w /home/myuser/script is in crontab for my user
<happytiger> but it doesnt run
<TeraDyne> does the script itself need sudo?
<happytiger> nope it doesnt
<Lunar_Lamp> happytiger, is the script a bash script? You might need to do "bash /home/myuser/script"
<happytiger> it is a perl script
<ActionParsnip> coreymon77: try ls -al /dev/cd*
<happytiger> which run fine from command line
<Lunar_Lamp> happytiger, well, "perl /path/to/script".
<Lunar_Lamp> happytiger, also, crontab will only run for events >2 mins in the future after you edit it, as the crontab file is only checked every 2mins - are you sure those options are what you want though?
<happytiger> do i really  need add perl? when I can run it straight form cmd line using /home/mysuser script
<coreymon77> ActionParsnip:
<coreymon77> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 4 2007-06-26 12:37 /dev/cdrom -> scd0
<coreymon77> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 4 2007-06-26 12:37 /dev/cdrw -> scd0
<ActionParsnip> coreymon77: that shows which hdx your cd drive is on
<Lunar_Lamp> happytiger, try it - I've seen other users doing it that way :-)
<happytiger> Ahh oki 2 mins in future
<banksey> Anyone know a good site for Konqueror Add-ons/Plug-ins?
<happytiger> that might be the problem
<ActionParsnip> then youu dont use hdx you use /dev/scd0
<coreymon77> ActionParsnip: thats the output, so what does it mean?
<coreymon77> ActionParsnip: so whats the fstab entry?
<happytiger> Lunar_Lamp: could do though sounds silly
<Lunar_Lamp> 0,12,13,14,15 0,4,5,6,7,8 <== on the hour, 12,131415 mins past, on the hours, midnight, 4am, 5am, 6am,7am,8am?! Are you sure that's what you want?
<ActionParsnip> coreymon77: same as I said, just change it to /dev/scd0
<UbuntuServerUser> anyone know of a good newbie friendly guide to install and configure Samba via CLI ?
<stdin> coreymon77: "/dev/scd0       /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 user,noauto     0       0"
<happytiger> changed to 0,25,26,27,28 0,4,5,6,7,8 * * * w perl /home/one2super/SALESINFO/doAll.pl
<ActionParsnip> and make the folder in /media/cdrom0
<happytiger> so should come 0:25 to =28
<ActionParsnip> coreymon77: you'll need to sudo that one
<happytiger> with both perl and 2 mins limit out of the way
<randoman> what was cause "dpkg --configure -a, aptitude update . Not to clear "you have old thrid party modules lying around" in "Monitor & Display"?
<happytiger> sits with fingers crossed :-)
<happytiger> Lunar_Lamp: Yes I wnated to have it run 23:24...28 to make it run
<ActionParsnip> coreymon77: you should then just be able to use mount /media/cdrom0
<ActionParsnip> coreymon77: as far as I recall
<ActionParsnip> coreymon77: restart should make it ok
<happytiger> Lunar_Lamp: Later it should just run 0 6,7,8 * * * w perl /home/one2super/SALESINFO/doAll.pl
<Lunar_Lamp> <happytiger> changed to 0,25,26,27,28 0,4,5,6,7,8 * * * w perl /home/one2super/SALESINFO/doAll.pl <== what's the 'w' for?  Also, I presume it's 00:24 or 04:24 etc where you are?
<randoman> anyone?
<happytiger> my time is 00:25 now
<coreymon77> ActionParsnip: including the "" or no?
<Lunar_Lamp> Ok, then it should work -but I'm confused about the presence of that "w" before the word perl - what's that for?
<ActionParsnip> randoman: what are you trying to achieve?
<randoman> well
<happytiger> w should be all weekdays?
<coreymon77> ActionParsnip: and what if i want it to automount, as in, it will be detected as a device even if there is no cd in the drive
<ActionParsnip> coreymon77: thats the auto bit ;)
<Lunar_Lamp> happytiger, "w" is a command in and of itself :-/
<happytiger> ups the w should not be there damn
<Lunar_Lamp> happytiger, "0,12,13,14,15 0,4,5,6,7,8 * * 1,2,3,4,5" <== that's what I'd use for weekdays.
<UbuntuServerUser> anyone know of a good newbie friendly guide to install and configure Samba via CLI ?
<happytiger> So if I want all weekday
<randoman> when i go to monitor $ display , I get this " an error occured durring your last kde upgrade leaving an orphaned conrol module""you have old third partie modules lying around". I wanted to clear that. I though "dpkg --configure -a followed with aptitude update" would fix it
<knakso> 'sudo apt-get install samba'
<randoman> it once before when I had the problem
<happytiger> 0,25,26,27,28 0,4,5,6,7,8 * * * /home/one2super/SALESINFO/doAll.pl
<happytiger> that would be better
<stdin> UbuntuServerUser: you may find more help in the #ubuntu-server room
<devnull> o.O
<devnull> holy crap!
<devnull> compiz-fusion is NUTS
<randoman> but its not working anymore
<randoman> its great
<coreymon77> ActionParsnip: this is whats already in my fstab
<Lunar_Lamp> <happytiger> 0,25,26,27,28 0,4,5,6,7,8 * * * /home/one2super/SALESINFO/doAll.pl <== that's every day of the week.  Every weekday would be replacing the last asterix with 1,2,3,4,5
<ActionParsnip> coreymon77: /dev/scd0        /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 user,noauto     0       0
<ActionParsnip> coreymon77: whack that in fstab
<randoman> i all i want them to add to fusion is the 3d effects
<coreymon77>  /dev/cdrom /media/cdrom0 udf,iso9660 user,atime,noauto,rw,dev,exec,suid 0 0
<randoman> that was my favorite plugin
<happytiger> I need all 7 days a week
<happytiger> so * right?
<coreymon77> ActionParsnip: should i just change that to scd0
<TeraDyne> in Konversation, shouldn't "(slant)list" open a new tab that lists the channels in a nice interface?
<Lunar_Lamp> happytiger, if you need all 7 days, just use an asterix :-)
<ActionParsnip> coreymon77: yes
<randoman> <ActionParsnip>: any ideas
<randoman> ActionParsnip: any ideas
<devnull> randoman: what 3d effects?
<coreymon77> ActionParsnip: okay, then what, restart?
<ActionParsnip> randoman: fusion plugin for what?
<randoman> in beryl
<devnull> like burning windows and stuff?
<stdin> TeraDyne: yes, after a warning anyway
<happytiger> Lunar_Lamp: oki I have boiled it down to 0,33,34,35,36 0,4,5,6,7,8 * * * /home/one2super/SALESINFO/doAll.pl
<ActionParsnip> randoman: not heard of it, lemme look
<happytiger> So that should run in a few minutes then
<randoman> the 3d effect to lift the windows off the desktop when rotating the cube
<devnull> randoman: li
<devnull> k
<UbuntuServerUser> can someone tell me why openoffice.org is installed in Ubuntu server edition?
<Lunar_Lamp> happytiger, yes, the only reason why it may not is that you may need to prefix the command with "perl" - but don't think you should need to.
<Dragnslcr> randoman- the dev version of Fusion is in its own repository
<Lunar_Lamp> UbuntuServerUser, it's not... Server edition doesn't even come with X installed.
<devnull> Don't really know what you mean on that randoman
<randoman> yeah I know
<randoman> trevihno
<coreymon77> ActionParsnip: restart now?
<randoman> or whatever it is
<UbuntuServerUser> apt-cache pkgnames
<ActionParsnip> coreymon77: yeah should make it ok
<happytiger> Lunar_Lamp: Yup I have that in mind I will add perl in a few min if this doesnt cut it :-)
<UbuntuServerUser> And I see alot of open office and some thunderbird
<cje> hi, I am a simple end user coming from openSUSE to kubuntu edgy.  I know just a few command line scripts.  I have a lot of video files that I have copied to an external hard drive, and I would like to now use the rmdir command to permanently delete directories and their contents, because IMHO rm is faster and more complete than Konqueror.  I am not sure how to use the rmdir command, though, because I keep getting the error that the dir is non-empty.
<cje> Thanks in advance.
<ActionParsnip> randoman: sudo apt-get install fusion ?
<happytiger> Super thanks for the input
<Dragnslcr> randoman- I believe the package you want from that repository is compiz-core
<happytiger> Now I just sit tight and  waiiit :-)
<ActionParsnip> cje: rm -rf <dir name>
<randoman> use this repo , in your /etc/apt/sources.list
<randoman> deb http://download.tuxfamily.org/3v1deb feisty eyecandy
<ActionParsnip> cje: this will destroy the data in the folder you state and all sub dirs
<cje> ActionParsnip: thanks, I'll give that a try!
<randoman> and do apt-get compiz, compiz-fusion*
<UbuntuServerUser> so is it safe to remove thunderbird-locale-sv-se
<randoman> etc
<randoman> also apt-get update
<Dragnslcr> randoman- no, there is no package named 'fusion' yet. The package name is compiz-core
<randoman> do what I said
<randoman> or follow this
<randoman> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=481314
<randoman> sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<randoman> sudo apt-get install libcompizconfig-backend-gconf
<randoman> ND/OR (If you use Kubuntu)
<randoman> sudo apt-get install libcompizconfig-backend-kconfig
<randoman> sudo apt-get install compiz-fusion-*
<randoman> thats it
<randoman> you can also install compiz-icon
<randoman> a little buggy
<Schuenemann> !pastebin | randoman
<ubotu> randoman: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<randoman> sorry
<TeraDyne> Back, stdin : I thought so. I must have mistyped it. Thanks.
<randoman> ive seen people post more lines that that though ;P
<stdin> TeraDyne: you can just press F5 too
<Lunar_Lamp> randoman, doesn't mean it's good ;-) In a channel like this, more than 2-3 lines makes the channel hard to read for everyone :(
<randoman> for sure
<zorglu_> !info gcc
<ubotu> gcc: The GNU C compiler. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.1.2-1ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 5 kB, installed size 64 kB
<randoman> well i hope i just help a good amount of people with fusion :P
<Schuenemann> !info sopcast
<ubotu> Package sopcast does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<randoman> if you have intel64 or amd 64, there are no packages. you have to install from a git source
<TeraDyne> stdin: Ok. Thanks
<ActionParsnip> !info moo
<ubotu> Package moo does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<ActionParsnip> Stupid bot, it does exist
<cje> ActionParsnip: thanks, that seems to have worked on one test dir.  Now if I want to do the same things on multiple dirs all in the same dir, how do I delete multiple dirs?  Do I do rm -rf <dirname> <dirname2> <dirname3> or do I put commas in there between the dir names?>
<Arwen> does the bot only search the main repository? geez
<ActionParsnip> cje: i'd do it rm -rf <dirname>; rm -rf <dir2 name> etc...
<UbuntuServerUser> OK this is weird, when i do apt-cache search mplayer I see kmplayer comes up, I'm running Ubuntu server
<ActionParsnip> cje: or
<Arwen> UbuntuServerUser, do you have multiverse enabled?
<ActionParsnip> cje: while x is in full path to folder1> <full path to folder 2>
<UbuntuServerUser> What is multiverse
<ActionParsnip> cje: rm -rf $xx
<UbuntuServerUser> And how would I know
<Arwen> !repos | UbuntuServerUser
<ubotu> UbuntuServerUser: The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<UbuntuServerUser> I'm running Ubuntu Server
<Arwen> so use w3m
<ActionParsnip> cje: go easy with rm -rf. its a big delete
* Arwen thinks rm should prompt for user confirmation when using -rf...
<TeraDyne> I'm off. later.
<cje> ActionParsnip: right.  I will go easy.  I do understand that it is a severely powerful tool
<knakso> Arwen: so use -rfi
<ActionParsnip> cje: good
<ActionParsnip> cje: )
<cje> ActionParsnip: I didn't quite get the command, though.
<Arwen> knakso, that requires the user to remember to add i...
<tafex_> hi
<knakso> Arwen: asking by default is bad.
<cje> ActionParsnip: what do you mean by "x is in the full path"?
<tafex_> i got a problem with my ftp server
<ActionParsnip> cje: its rm (remove) r (recursive f (force)
<tafex_> i need help
<Arwen> knakso, not true. It would keep people from b0rking their systems
<cje> ActionParsnip: right, thanks I have that much.
<ActionParsnip> cje: its scripting but i wouldnt advise it with rm
<cje> oh
<cje> k
<Lunar_Lamp> UbuntuServerUser, do you see those packages when you do "dpkg -l"? dpkg -l lists installed packages only:-)
<yeniklasor> Can you tell me what is fastest torrent program ?
<UbuntuServerUser> Thanks Lunar, thats what I needed
<tafex_> bit torrent
<Arwen> UbuntuServerUser, hint: why do you need mplayer on a server?
<Lunar_Lamp> Arwen, he doesn't - that's what he's confused about.
<knakso> Arwen: maybe it should ask 5 time snad create 3 backups when you use --remove --realy-yes --force
<UbuntuServerUser> I have no idea what I'm talking about don't listen to me
<UbuntuServerUser> Lunar nailed it on the head
<Arwen> yeniklasor, faster as in download speed? or faster as in cpu usage?
<Arwen> Lunar_Lamp, ok
<BluesKaj> there is no fastest torrent app, the speed is determined by your ISP and the file sources
<Arwen> ^^
<yeniklasor> download speed
<ActionParsnip> knakso: write a script dude
<Arwen> yeniklasor, no such thing.
<Arwen> now, for faster as in cpu usage, I recommend ktorrent or rtorrent
<knakso> Arwen: sacrasm?
<cje> ActionParsnip:  I have about 20 dirs with over 140 GB of video that I need to del in order to make room for more.  That is why I wanted to automate it.  But I guess I will just use kdesudo Konqueror to do it in a graphical way.
<Arwen> knakso, no, I still think it should work that way. Like apt, default ask, "-y" to override for scripts.
* BluesKaj wonders where the idea that some torrent apps are faster at downloading than others 
<yeniklasor> ok thanks
<ActionParsnip> cje: you can use sudo rm -rf
<Lunar_Lamp> yeniklasor, however, azureus is renowned for requiring many system resources, wheres rtorrent, a command line application, requires very very few :-)
<BluesKaj> came from
<zorglu_> BluesKaj: from torrent implementors
<ActionParsnip> cje: it will go through all the folders from the top one you state and kill anything below
<Lunar_Lamp> BluesKaj, the torrent download speed may be the same, but the program themselves may be fast/slow.  Additionally, different apps may implement slightly different torrenting methods.
<zorglu_> BluesKaj: this is due to scheduling. and the various implementation in various client
<yeniklasor> Lunar_Lamp : Thank you
<Lunar_Lamp> yeniklasor, I used azureus and it was fine - but I prefer rtorrent as I'm comfortable on the command line and run it from my server.
<cje> ActionParsnip: hmm, so I could automate this process better I guess by just using kdesu konqueror to drag all the dirs into one of the target dirs, and then just del that one target dir !!
<ActionParsnip> yeniklasor: if you  are using KUbuntu, chances are you have ktorrent already installed
<zorglu_> and ktorrent is a bugged implemetnation :)
<Arwen> I like azureus, it's easier to use than rtorrent
<zorglu_> not a real trouble, but funny still :)
<Arwen> only, if uTorrent had a native linux version..
<BluesKaj> for example zorglu_, azureus is a definite memory hog but it's not any faster or slower in terms of download speeds than any other torrent app
<ActionParsnip> cje: you can use rm -rf <dir1>; rm -rf <dir2>...
<ActionParsnip> cje: use ;'s to seperate the commands
* maria_ is away: Zur Zeit nicht da.
<Lunar_Lamp> Arwen, not off a server with 233MHz ARM processor  and 32MB of ram ;-)
<Arwen> haha
<Lunar_Lamp> rtorrent flies on it though :-)
<zorglu_> BluesKaj: well perform real test and you will see. im a bt implementor and believe me this is not true :)
<Arwen> the ncurses based ones were always too cumbersome for me :-\\
<BluesKaj> sure
<cje> ActionParsnip: is there a way to automate the typing of those command chains so that I don't have to retype the command 20 times (I have 20 dirs to delete).
<zorglu_> BluesKaj: i just talkabout download speed here. the memory used is clearly different :)
<Arwen> zorglu_, clearly dl speed can be optimized somewhat, but the difference is near 0...
<ActionParsnip> cje: copy and paste )
<zorglu_> :)
<BluesKaj> implementor..what may i ask does an implementor do ...a server?
<zorglu_> Arwen: do meansure
* ActionParsnip smiles
<cje> ActionParsnip: k, thanks.
<zorglu_> BluesKaj: it implements
<Arwen> only real thing in clients that I see affecting dl time is endgame algorithms and peer banning algorithms
<zorglu_> BluesKaj: i dunno the word you use
<Arwen> zorglu_, meansure?
<zorglu_> BluesKaj: coder/hacker etc..
<zorglu_> Arwen: measure
<BluesKaj> I have implements ... a mouse a KB a, hammer , screwdriver
<Arwen> I do measure.... I max out my connection no matter what client
<zorglu_> Arwen: then you are fine :)
<makuseru> how can i veiw .divix streams in firefox?
<Arwen> makuseru, .divix or .divx?
<ActionParsnip> makuseru: get mplayerplug-in
<zorglu_> well my first laptop got feisty now ! :)
<Arwen> and why the hell do you want to view video in a web browser? that's just asking for a memory leak
<makuseru> i have mplayer
<makuseru> it wont plau them
<Arwen> makuseru, "apt-get install mozilla-mplayer"
<makuseru> i have it
<ActionParsnip> makuseru: get the plug in that links the 2
<Arwen> then cry
<BluesKaj> i just tweak whatever client I'm using and go from there ... I like ktorrents options and easy setup and stability ...so far anyway :)
<makuseru> Arwen: what is your problem
<Arwen> ActionParsnip, he seems to have it. Apparently the server isn't reporting the mimetype as one of the ones mplayer supports
<coreymon77> can someone explain this to me
<cje> ActionParsnip: btw, the video that I am talking about is for the Digital Tipping Point film.  It's a community-built documentary film that aims to be a fun, entertaining film for Windows newbies to try to persuade Windows newbies to try FOSS.  We interviewed the Mayor of Munich, the Culture Minister of Brazil, and other cool people.
<Arwen> makuseru, I don't have a problem. I'm only telling you that it's not gonna happen.
<coreymon77> a whole season of a podcast show is 781 mb of size
<ActionParsnip> cje: sounds funky :D
<ActionParsnip> cje: whats FOSS?
<zorglu_> cje: url ?
<cje> ActionParsnip:  we are giving away our footage for free under a cc by-SA license here: http://archive.org/details/digitaltippingpoint
<Arwen> cje, if it's in Theora I won't be watching it...
<Arwen> !foss | ActionParsnip
<ubotu> ActionParsnip: freedom is important. Ubuntu is as free as we can make it, which means mostly free software. See http://www.gnu.org/philosophy/free-sw.html and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/licensing
<makuseru> Arwen: no, you said nothing of the sort. all you did was criticize me for wanting to play somthing in FF then told me to go cry
<coreymon77> but when trying to burn them as an audio cd on k3b, its telling me that only one episode of it can fit on a cdr at a time
<coreymon77> why is that?
<Arwen> yes, because watching video in a web browser *is* stupid
<coreymon77> it makes no sense
<Arwen> and two, because you can't do it in this case, I told you to go cry
<Arwen> now stop being confrontational
<cje> Arwen: it is in mp3 and .ogg
<zorglu_> !language | Arwen
<ubotu> Arwen: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Arwen> zorglu_, ...I haven't swore at all
<Arwen> cje, ogg doesn't tell me anything
<Schuenemann> what is the name of that encoder which name is something like "**** ain't an encoder" ?
<Arwen> is it in *theora*?
<Arwen> Schuenemann, LAME
<Schuenemann> thanks
<Arwen> LAME Ain't a MP3 Encoder
<zorglu_> makuseru: dontworry and come back tomorrow, another population
<zorglu_> ok im off now :)
<Arwen> cje, *what is the video encoded in*?
<cje> Arwen: Sorry, you asked if it is in Theora, and so I used .ogg as a substitute for Theora, sorry.
<Arwen> screw that then, I don't watch crappy videos
<cje> Arwen: it is encoded in .mpg and Theora.
<Arwen> ....
<Arwen> you can't have a video be both MPEG and Theora
<cje> Arwen: it will be available both on YouTube and archive.org
<ActionParsnip> info theora
<Arwen> ActionParsnip, that's !theora
<ActionParsnip> !info theora
<ubotu> Package theora does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<Arwen> !info only searches for packages
<ubotu> Package only does not exist in feisty
<ActionParsnip> theora
<cje> Arwen: yes, you can have something both in .mpg and in Theora.  You just have duplicates of the same file in two formats.
<ActionParsnip> !!dumb bots
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dumb bots - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Arwen> cje, meh, if it's not XviD or H.264, I'm not watching it
<Arwen> I don't watch crappy video, see...
<cje> Arwen: our footage is duplicated in both .mpg and Theora
<ActionParsnip> Arwen: so you dont visit youtube?
<Schuenemann> how about rmvb?
<Arwen> exactly... neither of which is XviD or H.264
<cje> Arwen: h.264 is what YouTube uses
<Arwen> ActionParsnip, hell no, the audio and video quality there makes my eyes bleed
<cje> Arwen: and we will be on YouTube too
<Arwen> cje, no... they use H.*263*
<cje> ?
<Arwen> that's the inferior low-quality codec from 10 years ago
<Arwen> en.wikipedia.org/wiki/H.263
<Schuenemann> but the purpose of youtube isn't high quality videos
<Schuenemann> as small as possible
<cje> right.
<Arwen> Schuenemann, but my point was that I don't watch low quality videos
<ActionParsnip> Arwen: 264 - 263 = 1. Whats so terrible about it if the number is only minutely bigger
<Arwen> ActionParsnip, .....
<cje> Schuemann: right now, YouTube is mostly about low res.  But it is going to get better.
<Arwen> v 6.06 of Ubuntu is only 1 version greater than 5.04 of Ubuntu, what's the diff?
<Schuenemann> hmm
<Schuenemann> cje, use autocomplete... it's easier :-)
<Arwen> my point is that they're completely different
<Schuenemann> nick completion
<cje> Schuenemann: YouTube will get better and better
<Arwen> anyway, we're way off topic
<ActionParsnip> Arwen: so what is the difference?
<cje> Schuenemann: cool.  Heh, I didn't know xchat had autocomplete.
<Schuenemann> cje, I noticed it's now internationalized
<Arwen> ActionParsnip, H.264 is incredibly high quality. H.263 is incredibly low quality.
<ardchoille> Arwen: 6.06 is two versions ahead of 5.04.. you're forgetting 5.10
<Lunar_Lamp> [23:57:09]  <Arwen> v 6.06 of Ubuntu is only 1 version greater than 5.04 of Ubuntu, what's the diff? <== I think there was a 5.10
<Arwen> ardchoille, oh yeah
<cje> Schuenemann: yep, internationalized.
<ardchoille> 6.06 is the LTS release (Long Term Support), 3 years support on the desktop, 5 years support on the server.
<mc__> how  to open a beer bottle without a bottle opener?
<Arwen> mc__, by smashing it over someone's head :-)
<mc__> hm
<mc__> Arwen: that doesnt sound like a good idea
<Arwen> hah
<BluesKaj> twistcaps here in Canada..non violent society until at least 6beers
<frido> hello
<frido> i try this
<frido> see u
<Arwen> !fail
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fail - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Arwen> lol
<BluesKaj> !beer
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about beer - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Arwen> !hate
<ubotu> hate is a thing we don't encourage - why waste your energy
<BluesKaj> some bot that is
<BluesKaj> trying to rstore cpu frq scaling ...found the the right tutorial to do it for one session , but upon reboot it's defeated again. I know there's an edit but where ?
<cje> ActionParsnip: thanks for your help!  I am going to reboot now.  Thanks to everyone else here who helped, too!
<BluesKaj> !cpufreq-info
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cpufreq-info - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<BluesKaj> !info-cpufreq
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about info-cpufreq - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<BluesKaj> !useless
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about useless - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mc__> !god
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about god - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mc__> !love
<ubotu> Love is like racing across the frozen tundra on a snowmobile which flips over, trapping you underneath. At night, the ice-weasels come.
<Schuenemann> !abuse
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Arwen> !botabuse
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<Schuenemann> thanks
<BluesKaj> not much snow on the tundra...most ppl don't realize that :)
<Schuenemann> BluesKaj, they want people speaking french to imigrate to quebec
<Arwen> !serial
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about serial - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Arwen> !crack
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about crack - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Arwen> !warez
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about warez - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Arwen> lol
<Schuenemann> Arwen, perhaps you'd like to move back to windows?
<Arwen> :-)
* Arwen is *running* windows right now
<Schuenemann> I'm sorry to hear that
<Arwen> lol
* Arwen can't ditch Windows till Linux has a media player with competent subtitling support
<karthikp_> Kaffeine?
<Arwen> lol @ Kaffeine
<Arwen> that's even worse than VLC at subtitles..
* karthikp_ gacks! and dies.
* karthikp_ has post-death spasms.
<Schuenemann> what's wrong with kaffeine's subtitles?
<Arwen> it doesn't support em? lol
<Schuenemann> how come? I've watched films with subtitles
<Arwen> (and by subtitles, I mean the only type that matter. SSA/ASS subtitles.)
<karthikp_> You mean srt files?
<ardchoille> Arwen: mplayer? xine? I've never seen a case where those didn't render subtitles.
<Arwen> no, not SRT
<Arwen> SSA/ASSS
<Arwen> en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Substation_Alpha
* karthikp_ thinking "Badasss..."
<Arwen> ardchoille, mplayer has ok support, but it's nowhere near as complete as the reference one
<karthikp_> It won't work with wine?
<Arwen> hell no.
<Arwen> you ever tried to use a media player in wine? lol
<ardchoille> Xine even supports closed captions, mplayer and vlc don't.
<karthikp_> Can't say I have
<Arwen> ardchoille, doesn't matter. If it doesn't have SSA support, it doesn't support em as far as I care
<Arwen> yeah, painful since most of em depend on DirectX
<Arwen> and other MS-related code
<Schuenemann> you're too radical
<Arwen> uh, no, support for SSA isn't too much to ask...
<Arwen> especially since every file I have uses em...
<Schuenemann> is there a bug with KDE? I have all windows minimized and it I start a GUI program, one windows is automatically restored
<Schuenemann> that's been happening since dapper
<Schuenemann> if I start*
<karthikp_> Haven't seen it.
<BluesKaj> Schuenemann, Quebec is already French enough :)
<Schuenemann> BluesKaj, it's the easiest province to imigrate, right
<Schuenemann> ?
<darkrift> question..... i think im having memory issues and when i have only 2 things open, I still see things ive closed sitting in the process list (firefox, konq, and lots of others)
<darkrift> feels like im running windows mobile with its smart minimize turned on :S
<BluesKaj> Schuenemann, yes if you are fluent in french and have a vocation , like a trade, profession or recognized technical expertise
<Schuenemann> BluesKaj, but do other provinces offer those opportunities to foreigns?
<BluesKaj> In business the secret is to have a working knowledge of english
<BluesKaj> yes Schuenemann , immigration is a federal jurisdiction in the rest of Canada
<Schuenemann> hmm
<Schuenemann> I have a bit of english, but french... :)
<BluesKaj> Quebec has "special circumstances" under the Canadian immigration laws
<BluesKaj> well, that's ok ...one doesn't need french to emigrate to Canada...it's not true that one needs french
<Schuenemann> how come? I just took the test (english advanced, french beginner) and was rejected. With french advanced, even with few professional experience I was "approved" =)
<BluesKaj> manty euro countries have the wrong impression because the immigration dept is full of francophomes due to the silly bilingual requirements here ...being a bilingual civil servant here (a gov't requirement) is basically being a frenchspeaker who can just barely get by in english
<Schuenemann> "here" means quebec or provinces in general?
<BluesKaj> yes Schuenemann , there is definite discrimination and bias in favour of francophones
<Schuenemann> by the way, I'm not in an euro country :-)
<BluesKaj> all of canada
<BluesKaj> where are you ?
<Schuenemann> brazil
<Schuenemann> I supposed that makes it harder
<BluesKaj> not sure
<BluesKaj> I would apply to settle in one of the western provinces instead of Quebec or Ontario
<Schuenemann> I've heard quebec was easier
<Schuenemann> a LOT easier
<coreymon77> BluesKaj:  what in the world, ontario is not french speaking
<coreymon77> BluesKaj: sure we have to take french until grade 9, but other than that, ontario is almost entirely english speaking
<Schuenemann> I have a football game to watch, thank you
<randoman> anyone know what to do if dpkg --configure -a , wont erase third party modules. in Monitor & Display?
<Schuenemann> perhaps you could tell me more someday :-)
<BluesKaj> coreymon77, I din't say ontrio was french speaking ..I'm talking about his chances to emigrate are better if he applies to settle out west .
<BluesKaj> ontario
<BluesKaj> I'm sure you understand my implication there
<BluesKaj> coreymon77, i live in Northeastern Ontario and the population in my small town is 40% french ancestry
<coreymon77> BluesKaj: thats still not majority
<BluesKaj> din't say it was
<BluesKaj> but if you have a french family name in this town and you run for mayor , you're guaranteed to to be elected :)
<cWolfe> offtopic
<BluesKaj> hehe ...took a while
<szakulec> hi all, what's the easiest way to get powertop running
<BluesKaj> Gents , I'm trying to restore cpu freq scaling ...found the the right tutorial to do it for one session , but upon reboot it's defeated again. I know there's an edit but where ?
<BluesKaj> !powertop
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about powertop - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<BluesKaj> !top
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about top - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<BluesKaj> is the ubotu on strike today ?
<Arwen> !on strike
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about on strike - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Arwen> nope
<BluesKaj> did he answer / , nope
<BluesKaj> I know there's gotta be a way to edit the /etc/init.d/cpufreqd file, but i wish i knew what to look for :(
<fenrig> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<Arwen> !vodka
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vodka - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<fenrig> arwen: look to what ubotu has to say ;)
<Arwen> hmm?
<devnull> its a sign from God.
<devnull> It means you shouldn't drink vodka anymore.
<fenrig> devnull: no such thing exist
<fenrig> devnull: why would god ever warn us of drinking vodka, he makes money of it
<devnull> fenrig: ...
<devnull> Kinda insulting.
<devnull> As I am Christian.
<Arwen> what is this god? I am without the knowledge or even the concept of this "god" you speak of.
<fenrig> devnull: so ... I'm too a christian
<devnull> fenrig: so you say things like "God makes money off vodka?"...
<fenrig> arwen: there is no god we speak of
<devnull> And you call yourself a Christian and not believe in God...?
<fenrig> arwen: he doesn't exist, he exist in our minds (cancer)
<Arwen> fenrig, indeed
<fenrig> god=mind cancer
<Arwen> NO RELIGIOUS WARS, THANKS
<mc__> omfg
<mc__> a real religious war
<fenrig> oh no where are the terrorists?
<mc__> i thougt it was some debian vs red hat like thing
<Arwen> No fortunes found
<fenrig> debian rulez
<Arwen> ,,
<Arwen> "I hope you don't like my posts...that is the intent!"
<Arwen>   [Brother Orchid, demonstrating how to be christian] 
<fenrig> red hat rulez a little bit less
<Arwen> fortune -o rules :-)
<fenrig> arwen: fortune -o
<fenrig> arwen: please explain
<Arwen> !info fortunes-off
<ubotu> fortunes-off: Data files containing offensive fortune cookies. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:1.99.1-3ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 760 kB, installed size 2028 kB
<Arwen> one of the essentials
<fenrig> arwen: oh, why did i bother
<Arwen> hmm?
<jussi01> !offtopic | Arwen fenrig
<ubotu> Arwen fenrig: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<Arwen> ...
<fenrig> ARWEN: join me on that offtopic thing
<fenrig> arwen: could be funny
<angasule_> !pyqt4
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pyqt4 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<angasule> !pyqt
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pyqt - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<angasule> !bugs
<ubotu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<jussi01> !botabuse
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<purpleposeidon> How do I disable ssh logins on an acount?
<toast> maybe someone here can help
<fenrig> !mastrubation
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mastrubation - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<toast> Anyone familiar with oracle... irc bot?
<fenrig> well ubotu isn't really a smart bot
<toast> right.
<toast> haha.
<purpleposeidon> toast: try the Internet Oracle.
<Arwen> ...
<fenrig> arwen: u don't really get the joke do u
<toast> hmm.. what's that?.. got an issue with internet explorer... well.. really, the fact that firefox has about 50 tabs to open up and.. ahhh.. I'm trying to avoid doing that right now.  Plus, IE, as you are aware... really fucking bites.
<Arwen> toast, what does FF having 50 tabs open have to do with IE?
<Arwen> and how do you have an IE issue on Kubuntu?
<fenrig> arwen: ie4linux
<toast> I haven't migrated yet... that's all.
<intelikey> howto dl 64bit packages on a 32bit system  (dapper) ?       i have a list but it would take forever and a day to use http://packages.ubuntu.org  to get them all    takes # minutes just to find one...   ???
<toast> and my initial question has to do with the IRC bot Oracle.
<Arwen> hmm
<fenrig> toast: is oracle any smarter?
<raymond> what is a good linux antivirus scanner? I need to scan some windows drives and figured the safest bet would be to do it from somewhere that wont hose my windows system
<jussi01> clamav
<fenrig> raymon: avast
<peanutb> raymond, claimav?
<toast> The server crashed and now my channel is invite only... I can't remember how to msg oracle so I can !clearmodes.  That's why I'm talking in here to begin with.
<Arwen> clam is probably the only choice
<jussi01> !antivirus
<ubotu> antivirus is something you don't really need on Linux, unless you serve windows clients. ClamAV and aegis are decent linux virusscanners. Also see !linuxvirus
<Arwen> but it doesn't have very high detection rates
<toast> Thank you for the help, fenrig.  It's much appreciated.
<toast> :i
<intelikey> !linuxvirus
<ubotu> The short life and hard times of a Linux Virus http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<slop> how do i switch it so my sound comes out of my onboard sound card instead of my PCI card?
<fenrig> toast: ?
<toast> in the BIOS, slop
<peanutb> raymond, panda AV also offers a linux product i think
<slop> toast: thx!
<raymond> i tried getting ClamAV but adept keeps saying it couldnt commit changes becuase it would break something
<fenrig> raymond: do this
<fenrig> raymond: sudo apt-get install ClamAV
<toast> the comment about oracle being any smarter than??? who or what, fenrig?  Maybe it only came across as being condescending but really was a compliment.  I don't know.
<raymond> couldnt find package
<fenrig> raymond post this output on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<fenrig> raymond wait i will check this for u
<raymond> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27351/
<fenrig> raymond:sudo apt-get install clamav
<fenrig> raymond post the output on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27351/
<Arwen> damn it, anti-aliased fonts don't work with CRTs
<fenrig> arwen: ask santa for another new screen
<Arwen> lol, CRTs rule, they just don't have subpixels
<dan> hello?
<Arwen> dan, bye?
<dan> hello?
<dan> bye?
<fenrig> raymond?
<raymond> yes
<fenrig> sudo apt-get install clamav
<fenrig> do this
<raymond> ah no caps
<fenrig> sorry
<raymond> errored out
<fenrig> post the output on paste.ubuntu.nl.org
<raymond> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27352/
<jhutchins_lt> raymond: We _try_ to get all the package names forced to no caps, but a few still squeek by, especially if you go to unofficial repositories.
<jhutchins_lt> raymond: Ah, there we go, script error:  subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<fenrig> raymond: do u have msn?
<raymond> yeah
<jhutchins_lt> raymond: try sudo dpkg --configure clamav-base
<fenrig> wanna do this on msn?
<raymond> sure let me log in there. evil_h@hotmail.com
<drkfce> Hey all.  Anyone familiar with minicom?
<fenrig> drkfce: nope, tell
<drkfce> Well, it's basically the linux version of hyperterminal or SecureCRT
<drkfce> but my question may not be specific to minicom
<intelikey> anybody saavy ?    howto dl 64bit packages on a 32bit system  (dapper) ?       i have a list but it would take forever and a day to use http://packages.ubuntu.org  to get them all    takes # minutes just to find just one, because it's all split up into sections...   ???
<drkfce> I want to make a macro in the program, and it allows me to enter text for a specific button
<drkfce> I want to know if there is a switch is equivalent to the return key
<drkfce> like "show run \r"
<intelikey> ;
<fenrig> i think this depends on the macro language
<drkfce> Hehe, too bad I can't test it now, the switch is at work
<intelikey> hehhe  http://www.cs.umsl.edu/~sanjiv/sys_sec/security/thompson/hack.html
<intelikey> so nobody knows an answer to my Q ?
<intelikey> nobody anybody somebody ???
<drkfce> nope, linux newbie myself :(
<intelikey> well "bother says poo".
<darkrift> lol
<darkrift> write a script
<darkrift> make the list into a text file and make the script read and dl each line
<darkrift> i could do it for mirc :)
<intelikey> darkrift i need the address and it's not just one some will be in universe some in main.....
<darkrift> thats the only language i know
<darkrift> oh, i c
<intelikey> i was wondering if anyone had already trod this path...
<darkrift> mirror it
<darkrift> i know there is a link on there to mirror it to disc or something
<intelikey> on dialup ?
<darkrift> oh
<darkrift> ouch :S
* darkrift feels for you
<intelikey> shame i'm just out of reach  ?
<dan> df
<intelikey> this cotten picken' tosheba laptop with it's built in propritary everything.   vidio don't work in 32bit mode and the modem (winmodem) doesn't work at all...    and i don't have enough hardware to build a local network this week.
<ubuntu__> kubutu stop working need help
<ubuntu__> I'm using live cd now
<intelikey> ubuntu_ did it get fired, go on strick, or just quit ?   :)
<ubuntu__> ?
<intelikey> ubuntu_ i mean unless you can be more specific we can't help.
<ubuntu__> sorry
<ubuntu__> I started me pc today and it goes on to the boot screen the to a black screen
<ubuntu__> I mean then toa black screen
<intelikey> ok.  and a little info on the hardware and os version please
<william_> kjk
<ubuntu__> Got KUBUNTU 3.5.6
<intelikey> ubuntu__ maybe you are busy...    but let me specify anyway.   is it feisty ubuntu  or some other flavour ?    and are you using ati, nvidia, intel, or some other graphics    maybe you could also tell us if it's 32 or 64 bit cpu,     and it might even be helpful to know if you have been installing/configuring/or removing anything lately
<wolferine> thats a long breath there intel :)
<ubuntu__> yes feistry, nvidia 7900gt, intel coreduo 64 bit cpu
<intelikey> wolferine you should see when i get warmed up...
<wolferine> hehe
<fenrig> ubuntu_: almost sounds like u stole my pc :D
<wolferine> feistry?
<fenrig> typo
<intelikey> ubuntu__   ok and  installed anything lately ?    "specificly dealing with the kernel or vidio drivers"  ?
<fenrig> dont whine
<ubuntu__> I was working on getting my xternal drive to work.  I was following ubuntus how to install it manual. Which I did and it work but I turn pc on today it the problem started
<ubuntu__> fenrig- don't leave the window open next time
<fenrig> ubuntu_: i always forget that part ;)
<ubuntu__> lol
<intelikey> ubuntu__   need you to reboot the box  and when the grub menu comes up (or press [esc]  to get to it before grub starts to load anything)    select the safemode line and press E  then select the kernel line and press E   add 'no' to the word splash, making it "nosplash" and add vga=0x0f05 to the end of the line.  press [enter]   press B     then watch the text scroll by until it stops or the last line thats visiable...   whic
<fenrig> or
<fenrig> when your box reboots
<fenrig> and when the grub menu comes up
<intelikey> !enter
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<fenrig> choose ubuntu blablabla (recovery)
<ubuntu__> new guy what is grub?
<fenrig> intelikey: my name is fenrig and I'm a addict
<intelikey> the boot loader  that lets you select the os you want to start
<fenrig> ubuntu_: what that other guy said
<fenrig> ubuntu_: you maybe have to press esc
* intelikey hopes ubuntu__ can read as well as fenrig ...   ;/
<fenrig> ubuntu_: grub appears somewhere before the "kubuntu" splash with the loadbar
<ubuntu__> ok i;l try
<fenrig> ;)
<fenrig> intelikey: the I/O proces
<randoman> anyone know why xinerama would disable direct rendering?
<fenrig> check your drivers
<randoman> they were fine
<randoman> im using the opensource ones
<fenrig> the video card?
<fenrig> ati or nvidia?
<randoman> radeon 9800
<randoman> ati
<fenrig> can be a problem
<randoman> oh i know
<randoman> its a bunch of fun
<randoman> P
<randoman> :P
<fenrig> because ati drivers aren'( really supported
<randoman> mergedfb works
<randoman> but when I identify the monitors it identifys both on 1 monitor
<fenrig> well i don't have any expierence with ati
<fenrig> so i cant help
<randoman> well thanks
<fenrig> randoman: a little tip try xinerama with the terminal
<randoman> whats that
<fenrig> maybe there is some error info in the terminal
<randoman> oh ok
<randoman> gotch ya
<Sayers> Does gusty work well enough to be usable?
<fenrig> randoman: if u dont understand this then say
<randoman> i do
<fenrig> sayers: yeah only the packages can be a pain in the ass
<fenrig> randoman: okay :D
<Sayers> why fenrig?
<fenrig> sayers: gutsy is still alpha
<fenrig> sayers: very experimental
<Sayers> :(
<Sayers> does it not have apt-get?
<randoman> Xinerama isnt found
<fenrig> sayers: but still 100% compatibel with feisty
<fenrig> randoman: ill search the command for u
<Sayers> dpkg
<fenrig> sayers: thats not it
<Sayers> okay
<Sayers> I want to use KDE4
<fenrig> sayers: i mean that some software packages are experimental
<fenrig> sayers: try qemu and download the suse kde4 live snapshot cd
<fenrig> sayers: kde4 is also a pain in the ass really really experimental
<Ender> How is everyone tonight?
<Sayers> fenrig: so not even worth it?
<randoman> i found this
<randoman> (EE) AIGLX: Screen 0 is not DRI capable
<randoman> int he Xorg.0.log
<randoman> same with (EE) AIGLX: Screen 1 is not DRI capable
<Ender> My wife just finally switched to Linux for the first time yesterday.  I use Gentoo and I thought I was fairly knowledable, but we've had some bumps our first night using Kubuntu on her laptop and I was hoping you guys might be able to help us out.
<Sayers> What are the bumps
<fenrig> ender: please tell
<randoman> and (WW) RADEON(1): Direct rendering disabled
<randoman> humm
<fenrig> randoman: driver problem
<randoman> yeah
<randoman> i may have to venture to fglrx ewww and Xgl
<fenrig> randoman: wait on the official 7.10 gutsy release i happend to read something about (k)ubuntu fixing this for the 7.10 release
<randoman> but im goign to try some these option
<randoman> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver#head-4353128024338b05ba40d5e5c837ff7b65f55b78
<randoman> nice
<fenrig> randoman: its not anymore in my hands, but in gods
<randoman> lol
<Ender> First off, the keyboard and touchpad are both acting a bit weird.  I may file a bug report on it.  The touchpad is often unresponsive (using xorg-synaptic driver) and either a key will repeat very quickly, or at times, like if I hold down backspace I want it to repeat but it wont
<randoman> ill figure something out
<randoman> or ill have to live with mergedfb
<randoman> for now
<randoman> thanks man
<fenrig> randoman: no problem
<Ender> Secondly, I installed the sun-java6-bin and sun-java6-jre and yet java isn't working in Firefox.  My wife got an invite to try out Puzzle Pirates, and would like to get the site working.
<randoman> i just want my compiz fusion back :P
<fenrig> ender: for the second problem
<Sayers> Ender: you need the plugin
<Ender> Thirdly, this isn't huge, but the binary ATI driver isn't working.  She has a Radeon X300 in her laptop.  I apt-get installed fglrx-control and ran ati-config which was fine, but I'm getting the Mesa error with fglrxinfo.  And the "mesa fix" didn't work
<Sayers> Did you follow the wiki for installing ATI drivers Ender?
<Ender> Puzzle Pirates directed us to the Sun Java download page, which gave us a .rpm.bin file which won't install with rpm.
<Ender> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<ubuntu_> i'm back
<Sayers> Ender: apt-cache search Java Plugin
<Sayers> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy) or earlier.
<fenrig> open up the terminal and type:sudo apt-get install sun-java6-plugin
<Ender> We're running Feisty
<Ender> Cool, that sounds easy, thanks!
<fenrig> ender: cant help with the first problem tough
<Sayers> fenrig: Didn't know the package name :P
<obvio171> "sudo gem install <gem>" isn't putting the gems in PATH. does anyone know if that's something with the Ubuntu gem package or with gem itself?
<fenrig> sayers: i had too search too :D
<Ender> Lastly, and this may be a Windows issue, but I've got a temporary Win2k box up.  I just replaced all the hardware in my desktop and on the weekend I intend to reinstall a fresh dual-boot of Winx64 and Gentoo.  Until then, we've got this Win2k box...
<Ender> ...which our printer is hooked to.  I installed Samba on my wife's Kubuntu laptop, and I can see the file/drive shares on this box, but not the printer.
<ubuntu_> I still can get kubuntu to start properly
<randoman> ok
<randoman> well i totally figured it out
<randoman> i have to use mergedfb
<randoman> Direct Rendering Disabled -- Dual-head configuration is not working with DRI at present.
<randoman> Please use the radeon MergedFB option if you want Dual-head with DRI.
<randoman> that was in the Xorg.0.log
<fenrig> randoman: much luck
<randoman> yeah i have to use mergedfb with dual head
<randoman> and direct rendering
<randoman> according to the log
<fenrig> Ender: open up the terminal and type kcontrol and try to configure your printer there put make sure its on
<fenrig> ender: and try a lot of options
<ubuntu_> kubutu will not start properly.  It goes to the black screen
<ubuntu_> help pls
<fenrig> ubuntu_: wiht what error?
<ubuntu_> How do I find error?
<fenrig> well
<Ender> Thanks everyone!  I have to run off to work.  At least we got Java fixed for now, and we'll work on the rest tomorrow!
<fenrig> when grub starts (just before the kubuntu splash with the loadbar)
<ubuntu_> It just goes to the kubutu screen then to another kubutu screen then black scren
<fenrig> choose ubuntu kernel ... (recovery ...)
<Ender> Yeah... should I change the kernel load option?
<ubuntu_> how do you do this?
<fenrig> ender: no i mean settings
<fenrig> ubuntu_: wait
<Ender> I think I know what you mean.
<fenrig> ender: linux printer support is bad
<fenrig> ubuntu_: okay this is what I want u to do
<fenrig> ubuntu_: do u have a nfts drive, or a dualboot with windows, linux, mac osx, bsd, ... etc?
<Ender> I'm thinking of upgrading the kernel as soon as 2.6.22-rc6-mm1 comes out.  I'm a fan of the new CFS.
<ubuntu_> dualboot with xp
<fenrig> ender: what are the new features of that new kernel?
<fenrig> ubuntu_: so u get like this menu when it asks if u want to boot ubuntu or windows
<ubuntu_> yes
<Ender> Updated drivers, the CFS scheduler, rewritten block code...
<ubuntu_> ubuntu then ubuto safe mode then xp
<Ender> I have to head out for work though!  Thanks everyone!
<fenrig> ubuntu_: somewhere there there is this entry called: ubuntu kernel <version of your kernel> recovery
<fenrig> or something like that
<fenrig> it has to do with ubuntu and recovery in one sentence
<ubuntu_> yes when i select E
<fenrig> no forget E
<fenrig> u have to be able to chose it not edit it
<ubuntu_> ok
<ubuntu_> what next
<fenrig> ubuntu_: http://ca.geocities.com/zachandloricox%40rogers.com/ubuntu/IMG_0345.JPG
<fenrig> the second entry
<fenrig> ubuntu, kernel <version> (recovery mode)
<jriachi> is there something like head and tail, but called middle of something , to get x lines starting from line y?
<fenrig> choose that option/entry and closely read all the text u get to see try to figure out what the error is
<fenrig> got it?
<ubuntu_> cool I need to learn how to do that
<ubuntu_> Ok I'll be back cause i'm running live
<Agent_bob> ooops.
<fenrig> ?
<Fable> i have a problem here. whenever i start azureus it pops up for a sec but disappears. maybe iammissing some files. please help
<cescalante> Fable: what distro?
<Fable> kubutu
<Fable> kubuntu
<cescalante> Feisty? Dapper?
<Fable> feisty
<cescalante> see I was the opposite
<Fable> well i do have something else
<fenrig> fable: does azureus still run after the pop up
<cescalante> I couldn't get it to run on Dapper
<emiliano75> good night my friends
<cescalante> night
<Agent_bob> root root, more than root; i am init, i can do anything...  </hums_la_la_la,la,la_la>
<underdog5004> wow...
<emiliano75> i have a problem with vlc......
<peanutb> Agent_bob, how do you become init?
<emiliano75> when i try to open a flv file don't happen nothing
<cescalante> hey I've got a question, 2.2 GHz AMD, 512 MB Ram, on board video, Kubuntu, Xubuntu, or Ubuntu?
<kristi> I have a problem with k3b... trying to burn a video DVD gives an error saying that not all the necessary video files are on the disc.  Am I missing something?
<coreymon77> Agent_bob: cant root do anything?
<Agent_bob> peanutb you have to start at the beginning,   when the world began...
<fenrig> emiliano: check internet connection, and the flv file
<Agent_bob> peanutb something like kernel line + init=/bin/bash
<Fable> i downloaded azureus3.jar and replaced the 2.5 however i encountered some problems with kdesu kate /usr...to have it in the kmenu. the result was i deleted all files that had azureus and left the ones in the usr/local...then after that i reinstalled azureus2 from adept and thats the one that starts lingers for one second then disappears
<Agent_bob> coreymon77 can root kill init ?
<emiliano75> i donwload the flv file in my pc.... the gui for vlc is open but i don't see nothing
<fenrig> purge the azureaus package in adept
<coreymon77> Agent_bob: wouldnt that be pretty much killing your entire system?
<Fable> i did
<Fable> no go
<ubuntu_> I'm back
<Fable> fenrig: sorry i already did
<fenrig> fable: delete the .azureus folder in your home folder (/home/fable/)
<Agent_bob> coreymon77 yep.  and kernel would panic.  but root can't do that.  init however can.
<ubuntu_> fenrig- Did what you told me and I only saw one error
<Fable> ok
<Fable> i'll try tht
<crxyem> is this the correct place to ask about upgrading from 6.10 to 7.04 ??
<crxyem> or is there a better suited channel for those Q?
<icecruncher> !upgrade | crxyem
<ubotu> crxyem: See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes for upgrading from Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft) to Kubuntu 7.04 (Feisty Fawn)
<Agent_bob> ubuntu_ what was it ?
<ubuntu_> error is mounting local file system
<crxyem> ty for the direction
<Fable> fenrig: its done
<Fable> now i should just go to adept and reinstall
<ubuntu_> mount: special device /dev/sdb1 ,sbd2. and sdb3
<kristi> I'm trying to burn an .MPEG video to DVD with k3b, but it gives an error saying that not all the necessary video files are included... and that the size of the resulting image file could not be determined.  What am I missing?
<fenrig> fable: okay
<tarnold> hey all
<Agent_bob> ubuntu_ ok sounds like an /etc/fstab issue maybe.      that's "removable" media ?
<Agent_bob> ubuntu_ USB ?
<fenrig> ubuntu_: wait a min
<tarnold> how can i delete some of the defualt services, such as rythmbox and totem without breaking the ubuntu desktop?  I just don't want those apps
<ubuntu_> Yes that what I had stated before I followed ubutu how to install it manual
<Agent_bob> ubuntu_   maybe using the "UUID=" for those fs's would help you?
<level1> can you get an up-to-date open source java (like the one from sun) in the ubuntu repos by now?
<ubuntu_> I do recall some command to remove or uninstall something
<Fable> fenrig: there are 2 versions of azureus here, the regular and azureus-gcj whats the difference
<kristi> I'm trying to burn an .MPEG video to DVD with k3b, but it gives an error saying that not all the necessary video files are included... and that the size of the resulting image file could not be determined.  What am I missing?
<ubuntu_> How is that file related to the main drive?
<Agent_bob> mmm ubuntu_ there is probably a log of the commands you issued on the command line    the installed systems //home/<name>/.bash_history   and a log of what dpkg has done in  //var/log/dpkg.log
<Agent_bob> <ubuntu_> How is that file related to the main drive? <<< ?
<Fable> there are 2 versions of azureus here, the regular and azureus-gcj whats the difference
<fenrig> install the azureus one the ~-gcj is a problem package
<Fable> fenrig: so youre saying to stick to just the regular
<BluesKaj> azureus is a prob pkg ...java hog
<Fable> i know it is
<Fable> what can you recommand over azureus
<Fable> cause it supports lots of stuff
<Fable> thats why
<BluesKaj> ktorrent
<fenrig> yeah ktorrent is much better
<Fable> IYO which is the best client for linux
<BluesKaj> my experience tells me ktorrent ...too bad there isn't utorrent for linux , cuz ktorrent is the closest IMO
<NamShub> screen + btdownloadcurses-bittornado :)
<Fable> ic
<Fable> what do you think fenrig?
<coreymon77> BluesKaj: utorrent for linux is in development, but in the mean time, it works absolutely perfect over wine
<BluesKaj> there are somewho disagree , but i'm sticking with ktorrent ...I like it's features NAT &  port forwarding etc
<coreymon77> BluesKaj: the utorrent site says that wine is the best alternative for the moment, works comepletely perfect
<Fable> wine?
<BluesKaj> cool coreymon77 , i hadn't considered running it in wine
<Agent_bob> aside from pornography and warez, is there any real use for torrents ?
<Fable> wine is a bittorrent client?
<coreymon77> BluesKaj: it works as if native
<coreymon77> Fable: no, wine allows you to run many windows programs on linux
<coreymon77> Fable: its nowhere near perfect
<Fable> oh ok
<coreymon77> Fable: but things work
<szakulec> Agent Bob:downloading very large files?
<fenrig> agent_bob: yes look to ho u can download a distro
<Fable> that souds cool
<Agent_bob> !info wine | fable
<ubotu> fable: wine: Microsoft Windows Compatibility Layer (Binary Emulator and Library). In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.33-0ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 9576 kB, installed size 44452 kB
<Fable> oh
<Fable> cool
<Fable> too bad my windows trashed out
<coreymon77> Agent_bob: bittorrent is used for many legal things aswell
<coreymon77> Fable: makes no diff
<Fable> crashed, all i have is linux
<coreymon77> Fable: you are thinking that wine runs your current windows installation in the background and runs the programs like that right?
<coreymon77> Fable: thats not what it does
<Agent_bob> coreymon77 hmmmm...
<Fable> ok
<coreymon77> Fable: you dont need windows installed or working for wine
<Agent_bob> Fable wine = wine is not an emulator.
<Fable> so you can have wine without windows intalled
<coreymon77> Fable: wine is an accronym, Wine Is Not an Emulator
<coreymon77> Fable: yes, its not a virtual machine
<Fable> oh ic
<Fable> what are its known uses
<Agent_bob> Fable yes you can have wine and use wine with as little as one file.exe that you want to run.
<Fable> ok
<coreymon77> Fable: albeit, running the programs in eitehr a virtual machine or in actual windows is better, but wine is good if you are in a pinch or if you only want to run a couple of programs and dont want to install windows just for that
<Agent_bob> known uses already named.   wine utorent.exe
<Fable> oh really
<coreymon77> yup
<Fable> how much space does it take
<Fable> i could use utorrent
<coreymon77> depends
<coreymon77> the actual wine program, not much
<coreymon77> Fable: what takes up space is what programs you use
<Agent_bob> !info wine | fable
<ubotu> fable: wine: Microsoft Windows Compatibility Layer (Binary Emulator and Library). In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.33-0ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 9576 kB, installed size 44452 kB
<Fable> ah not much
<Agent_bob> package size 9576 kB, installed size 44452 kB
<Agent_bob> 44m
<coreymon77> althoug, if you install a bunch of big windows programs with wine
<coreymon77> that could use a lot of space
<Fable> all i need is utorrent actually
<coreymon77> i also use wine to run mirc (i host an mirc bot)
<coreymon77> Fable: that will take very little space
<coreymon77> Fable: install wine through apt, then download utorrent for windows
<Fable> iam getting a replacement CD in a week from Alienware but yes i would like to use it for utorrent
<coreymon77> then click on the .exe file
* Agent_bob did   wine setupAOE.exe     installed Age of Empires   the origenal version, but it's to slow on a p1 to play.   works, just too laggy.
<coreymon77> Fable: and continue as if you were doing it on windows
<Fable> ok
<Agent_bob> or is it AOEsetup.exe
<Agent_bob> anywhen.
<Fable> so adept serach for "wine"
<coreymon77> Fable: just do sudo apt-get install wine
<Agent_bob> it's in universe
<Fable> ok
<evsophomore2009> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<coreymon77> Fable: then just download utorrent for windows, click on the exe file and continue like normal
<Fable> as if iam running windows
<ubuntu_> still need help with kubuntu not running
<Agent_bob> i never learned the whole pointy clicky thing, always just typed in   wine /path/to/file.exe
<BluesKaj> coreymon77, seems like utorrent is working ok :)
<coreymon77> BluesKaj: told ya
<Fable> wow this is cool
<Agent_bob> BluesKaj can you see about ubuntu_   i'm lagging about 20 seconds
<Agent_bob> or coreymon77 ^
<Agent_bob> Jucato even ?
<coreymon77> Agent_bob: pointy-clicky thing? you just go to your home directory and click on it
<Fable> go figure azureus works now
<coreymon77> Agent_bob: sorry, no can do, shower time
<Fable> so utorrent is in dev. for linux i take it
<evsophomore2009> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<foose12> so if i fownload wine, it lets me use windows .exe's?
<evsophomore2009> Foose12: yep it does
<coreymon77> Fable: why use azureus? just wine utorrent
<foose12> cool
<coreymon77> foose12: it doesnt always work though
<Fable> i will
<Fable> thats corey
<Fable> thanks corey*
<foose12> i'll test it out
<coreymon77> foose12: dont run anything too intensive
<evsophomore2009> is anyone familiar with Limewire?
<Fable> yes
<rathel> I need some help with Amarok, My playlists are not showing up, If I save a playlist with the same name it says that it already exists.
<foose12> btw, is kubuntu better than ubuntu to have
<level1> hello, how to I change the path that programs executed from the command line are changed in and make it persistant?
<level1> is it called PATH?
<evsophomore2009> Fable: for some reason, after playing a few songs it makes a noise (like an Error) and i cant play music untill i restart Limewire
<GrueTamer> foose12: kubuntu is ubuntu with a different desktop environment with some different programs to start with, but theyre like the same thing
<coreymon77> foose12: makes no difference, its just your prefference between kde or gnome
<foose12> cool
<foose12> runs the same programs thoguh right
<Fable> ex:check your options
<evsophomore2009> Fable: has that happend to you?
<Fable> yes once
<evsophomore2009> Fable: What options?
<Fable> corey: i installed wine
<ubuntu_> any one?
<evsophomore2009> Fable: do you know exactly what tab and optnios to choose?
<dthacker> OT: How can I restart just the network portion of the ubuntu-server install?  (ubuntu-server channel is very quiet)
<Agent_bob> ubuntu_ sorry that no one is here to help right now.   maybe if you ask in   #ubuntu  they can help.
<bonbonthejon> ubuntu_: what is the problem
<Agent_bob> dthacker maybe sudo /etc/init.d/network* restart
<ubuntu_> Last night I found away to get my xternal drive to be seen on desktop using one of ubuntus help forums
<Fable> ev: not exactly
<dthacker> Agent_bob: tnx.  That restarts the network, but I want to restart the install dialog.  The dim recesses of my debian install memories tell me it can be done....
<Fable> go through and make sure you are not conflicting. if not just reinstall after removing the old files
<bonbonthejon> ubuntu_: its not automatically detected
<ubuntu_> Today I started the pc and can get it to boot properly. It show the KUBUNTU screen then a nother screen the just a black screen
<Agent_bob> dthacker ubiquity ?
<coreymon77> Fable: and, did you get utorrent yet?
<dthacker> Agent_bob: hey, worth a try!
<bonbonthejon> ubuntu_: when its in the kubuntu screen, hit alt-f1 to see the output, then tell us what it gets stuck on
<BluesKaj> coreymon77, where is the default browser option for the utorrent search box
<rustalot> When I try to do "suggested Songs" in Amarok, it doesn't work
<dthacker> bbl: the server lives in the dungeon.  (basement)
<Agent_bob> dthacker might dpkg-reconfigure something  ?    i'm not sure exactly what you are asking,   and i'm lagging almost to the point of dsync
<ubuntu_> ok I'll try
<evsophomore2009> is anyone here familliar with Wine?
<bonbonthejon> evsophomore2009: red or white? :)
<evsophomore2009> cute
<dthacker> evsophomore2009: only at the command line
<bonbonthejon> evsophomore2009: whats the question
<Fable> i like white myself
<rustalot> evsophomore: I'm not really familiar, but I might be able to help
<bonbonthejon> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<evsophomore2009> Bonbonthejon: well i wanna install iTunes and it saids
<evsophomore2009> mike@mike-desktop:~$ sudo apt-get install wineitunessetup.cd
<evsophomore2009> Reading package lists... Done
<evsophomore2009> Building dependency tree
<evsophomore2009> Reading state information... Done
<evsophomore2009> E: Couldn't find package wineitunessetup.cd
<evsophomore2009> mike@mike-desktop:~$ wine itunessetup.cd
<evsophomore2009> wine: creating configuration directory '/home/mike/.wine'...
<evsophomore2009> wine: '/home/mike/.wine' created successfully.
<evsophomore2009> wine: could not load L"c:\\windows\\system32\\itunessetup.cd": Module not found
<evsophomore2009> i know i know Pastebin
<evsophomore2009> sorry
<bonbonthejon> evsophomore2009: you need to do "sudo apt-get install wine", then run "wine itunessetup.exe"
<dthacker> we'll forgive you, *this* time
<dthacker> :)
<evsophomore2009> i already installed wine in Adept
<bonbonthejon> evsophomore2009: and I'm not sure if itunes works under wine. Plus, Amarok is better anyway
<evsophomore2009> ew i hate Amarok
<bonbonthejon> evsophomore2009: so run "wine itunessetup.exe"
<rustalot> except I can't get the suggest songs to work
<evsophomore2009> i clicked on the itunes setup and its installing now
<dthacker> rustalot: have you tried the #amarok channel?
<dthacker> rustalot: they helped me with some last.fm scrobbling issues.
<foose12> does amarok support mp3?
<dthacker> !mp3 | foose12
<ubotu> foose12: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<rustalot> i.e., yes but you need proprietary codecs
<rathel> I need some help with Amarok, My playlists are not showing up, If I save a playlist with the same name it says that it already exists.
<foose12> rustalot: thanks
<rustalot> btw, is it possible to import MSN or Google contacts into Kontact?
<evsophomore2009> hmm this dosent make sence
<bonbonthejon> rustalot: yeah, I use kopete and Google chat (hjabber)
<evsophomore2009> iTunes says its installed, and under All Programs, but its actully not installed.  on Terminal i type in itunes and it wont load
<bonbonthejon> evsophomore2009: you need to go to the directory and then do "wine itunes.exe"
<rustalot> I like pidgin, myself, but I might switch. I used to use GNOME, but I switched over to K. I notice stuff integrates a lot more
<evsophomore2009> c:\\windows\\system32\\itunes.exe could not be found
<ubuntu_> Ok back again
<evsophomore2009> Binbonthejon: did you get that?
<ubuntu_> error  happens at:  mounting local file system
<bonbonthejon> evsophomore2009: yeah, is that where it installed?
<evsophomore2009> i guess...how do i find out?
<bonbonthejon> ubuntu_: can you put in a live cd and check out the partitions? that doesn't sound right to get stuck there. What filesystems did you use
<bonbonthejon> evsophomore2009: I don't know
<rustalot> poupineldevalence
<ubuntu_> I'm using the live cd now
<rustalot> err oops wrong program
<jriachi> mmm... if there was a problem downloading the .debs.. will apt-get check its md5 or something and warn me?
<ubuntu_> Forgot to add to error: mount: special device /dev/sdb1
<bonbonthejon> ubuntu_: can you do "fdisk -l"
<snake_> hi to all
<ubuntu_> using live cd?
<bonbonthejon> ubuntu_: yeah
<ubuntu_> no nothing happens
<snake_> i have a problem with my sound card. it was ok but i do not know what i messed up. i did sudo apt-get autoremove and its not working anymore
<bonbonthejon> ubuntu_: I dont play with the live cd, so I dont know. hopefuly someone else can help
<ubuntu_> by the way the error that I'm getting is my external drive  but why would that effect my main drive?
<evsophomore2009> Anyone here good with Wine & Itunes?
<bonbonthejon> ubuntu_: if it can't mount it, I guess it gets stuck. Can you edit fstab and comment it out
<ubuntu_> I did do a command to remove a file based on ubuntus help f
<ubuntu_> How do I do that?
<bonbonthejon> ubuntu_: mount the HDD, something like "sudo mount /dev/sda1 /media"
<snake_> i have a problem with my sound card. it was ok but i do not know what i messed up. i did sudo apt-get autoremove and its not working anymore
<bonbonthejon> ubuntu_: or if its not too much trouble, unplug the drive and reinstall
<ubuntu_> ok i'll try it
<ubuntu_> i'll be back
<rustalot> So now that I have a bunch of contacts/groups in Kopete, how do I put them into Kontact?
<crxyem> ok, I;m ready do do an update from edgy to feisty , my question is I use connection-manager for my wireless connection and I noticed 7.04 uses knetwork manager now, and it works well, should I remove connection-maanger before I upgrade ? ?
<evsophomore2009> i need help someone
<level1> are there java 5+ SDKs in the ubuntu repos by now?
<level1> evsophomore2009: you should ask wine questions in #wine... btw, amarok is a very nice alternative to iTunes
<level1> sorry, #winehq
<crxyem> level1 I'm showing java5 in my repositories on edgy
<jriachi> amarok powa!
<crxyem> but not the sdk
<level1> crxyem: whats the difference between the jdk and the sdk?
<level1> because there is the jdk
<GrueTamer> jdk is java development kit, sdk means software development kit
<crxyem> beat me to it
<crxyem> amarok changed my life , I used to use winamp w/ albumlist plug-in, I can't imagine ever doing that again
<level1> GrueTamer: i could guess that, whats the actually difference?
* bonbonthejon thanks the computer gods for Amarok
<level1> crxyem: I love amarok to death, but I wish it could support very large playlists better... do you know any way to fix that?
<crxyem> so any ideas about my Q above ??
<level1> crxyem: might as well
<ubuntu_> back again
<bonbonthejon> ubuntu_: update?
<level1> crxyem: but, on the otherhand, sometimes knetworkmanager is fussy
<ubuntu_> can see it
<level1> btw, kpowersave is a very nice app
<crxyem> how large of  a playlist ??/
<level1> man, some of the best software in the world is kde software, isn't it?
<ubuntu_> But now that I turn on external driver I get no errors
<level1> crxyem: like, 10,000+ songs
<ubuntu_> I must of replace a file by accident
<crxyem> hmm, largest playlist I've got is ~ 1000
<Alonea> hey, are there IME's for Linux?
<bonbonthejon> good that it works
<crxyem> I'm using Mysql as the database works well
<level1> crxyem: I was referring to my entire collection
<ubuntu_> but now what?
<level1> crxyem: should I take the time to convert to mysql?  I just reinstalled, so I don't have any "most played" data yet
<ubuntu_> I got no problem reinstalling but I have some pics I would like to get
<klap> Spanish
<crxyem> I'd do it, I like that I can have multiple clients pull from the same database
<bonbonthejon> ubuntu_: does it load?
<klap> Spanish
<klap> Espa;ol
<bonbonthejon> !es | klap
<ubotu> klap: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<ubuntu_> no
<klap> i love that BOT
<bonbonthejon> ubuntu_: how far now? still mounting?
<crxyem> also, my collection is at 21,000+ tracks and I really like the dynamic platlist feature, pretty good way to make use of all 21K songs randomly playing
<ubuntu_> the same as before but with no errors
<crxyem> I'm going to have to check out kpowersave
<level1> crxyem: any clue how to get mysql working?  its quite a beast
<Alonea> hey, are there IME's for Linux? Wanting japanese.
<bonbonthejon> ubuntu_: can you hit ctrl-alt-f7 when its done loading. that should get you to X. otherwise ctrl-alt-f1 gets you to a console
<level1> Alonea: oh, IME... right, you want scim
<ubuntu_> but I can ctrl alt f1 at the black screen
<level1> Alonea: sometimes its a little trouble, but its improuved a lot
<Alonea> level1: what programs does it work with, or is it just web?
<bonbonthejon> ubuntu_: does it bring up a login prompt?
<ubuntu_> yes
<level1> Alonea: It should work with anything that has a text box... anything
<bonbonthejon> ubuntu_: ok, then log in and run "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xorg"
<ubuntu_>  I have not try ctrl-alt-f7 yet
<klobster> I had to do a reinstall, now konqueror seems to not render gmail properly?
<Alonea> level1: sweet. and is it under adept?
<crxyem> have you looked at powermanager vs kpowersave ??
<ubuntu_> ok ill try it
<level1> Alonea: yeah... you also have to install the relevant japanese support
<crxyem> I used the install in adept and read some of the help from the kubuntu wiki
<level1> Alonea: join me in finding an online tutorial... I will also install the software
<Alonea> level1: ok. cool. thanks
<Alonea> level1: alright. and I have no idea about the name for the japanese package. I might already have it. I think I asked for it on set up of ubuntu.../shrugs
<level1> Alonea: the package is anthy
<level1> http://www.h4.dion.ne.jp/~apricots/scim-anthy/howto.html  <- we can probably skip a few steps
<foose12> how do i go from ubuntu to kubuntu
<bonbonthejon> foose12: install kubuntu-desktop
<urli> hola a todos
<urli> hay alguna argentina
<bonbonthejon> !es | urli
<ubotu> urli: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<foose12> bonbonthejon: is it in add/remove applications or onlin?
<bonbonthejon> foose12: in add/remove applications
<Alonea> level1: yeah, I am still installing the packages. I was looking at the Scim Wiki, Documentation
<foose12> i don't see it :(
<bonbonthejon> foose12: open a console and run "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop"
<foose12> thank you
<bonbonthejon> foose12: did that work?
<foose12> its unpackaging now
<bonbonthejon> foose12: good
<foose12> yup, i just figured i be better off with kubuntu
<bonbonthejon> foose12: if only everyone saw the light
<bonbonthejon> :)
<foose12> will i need to restart?
<foose12> haha
<bonbonthejon> foose12: I believe you will just logout, restart x, then log into kde
<foose12> okedoke, im at 18 percent now
<jriachi> hello
<jriachi> anyone with gutsy? I'd like to confirm a bug
<bonbonthejon> hi
<bonbonthejon> jriachi: go into #ubuntu+1, Ill meet you there
<ubuntu_> back once again
<klap> spanish
<klap> spanish
<klap> Com on boot
<klap> tell me !
<klap> spanish spanish espa;ol
<klap> whait.. whait.. hold on..
<klap> spanish
<foose12> !spanish
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<foose12> haha
<bonbonthejon> ubuntu_: update?
<klap> OO yes i love THAt BOT!
<foose12> haha
<foose12> just use the "!" sybol
<ubuntu_> could not run command. It did nothing
<klap> i can use
<klap> !spanish
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<klap> Lol
<klap> Great
<klap> !spanish
<klap> i love that shhit !  men
<devnull> How do I get my cpuspeed to max ? Its set at 1000mhz right now and it should be 2000...
<bonbonthejon> devnull: is it throttling?
<devnull> bonbonthejon: yeah
<bonbonthejon> devnull: it stays low until it needs the power
<devnull> bonbonthejon: even so, I would like it to uh, not.
<devnull> its a desktop.. I do not need cool and quiet
<bonbonthejon> !throttling
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about throttling - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bonbonthejon> devnull: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-77497.html
<beldayven> nite
<bonbonthejon> night
<ubuntu_> bonbonthejo-anything?
<bonbonthejon> ubuntu_: whats it doing now?
<ubuntu_> I have not try anything
<ubuntu_> Gues I'm stuck reinstalling it
<ubuntu_> How can I get some pictures out?
<bonbonthejon> ubuntu_: it might be the easiest option. Maybe you can mount the drive and copy the pictures
<ubuntu_> how do i do that?
<bonbonthejon> ubuntu_: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?t=563007 tells how to mount a drive from live cd
<klobster> why is konqueror rendering poorly now (after reinstall)
<Jahooty> does k-feisty have any known issues with broadcom wireless devices in laptops?
<klap_> !spanish
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<dr_willis> Jahooty,  may depend on the exact chipset.
<dr_willis> my laptops broadcom card works.
<Jahooty> ok, i found a forum topic on it, if that doesn't help i'll go gather info from the laptop
<Jahooty> i really wish i just had time to run network cables up the walls
<dr_willis>  I run mine through the duct work. :)
<foose12> bonbonthejon: are u still there?
<level1> does anyone know how to change the font for asian text ie Japanese?
<bonbonthejon> foose12: yeah
<jrattner> How do i change the default movie viewer in KDE
<level1> jrattner: well, you kinda have to do it for each file type individually
<Jahooty> i thought of that, but i don't want cables coming out of vents, i'll just buy some jacks and wall plates
<Jahooty> add some resale value maybe
<level1> jrattner: just right click on a file of the type
<Jucato> jrattner: Konqueror -> Settings -> Configure Konqueror -> File Association
<level1> or that
<jrattner> Jucato, thanks
<Evolution2> hello. i just got wine but i think i dont have the latest version because i would like to use it for utorrent and WMP 11. iam running kubuntu 7.04
<foose12> bonbonthejon: it's taking forever to "set up kubunutu-desktop"
<foose12> it loaded everything else
<klobster> how do I get the mplayer plugin to work?  it freezes up in konq, and doesn't load in firefox...
<bonbonthejon> foose12: there is a lot to install
<raymond__> how do i reconfigure x11?
<raymond__> i tried using nvidia-glx drivers and had to delete xorg.conf in order to get a GUI
<bonbonthejon> raymond__: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xorg
<Evolution2> i just got wine but i think i dont have the latest version because i would like to use it for utorrent and WMP 11. iam running kubuntu 7.04
<foose12> bonbonthejon: yup, it went through setting up all the extra programs kde comes with, but it's been about 20 min, didn't know if that was normal
<foose12> 20 mins on the setting up kubuntu-desktop file
<bonbonthejon> foose12: it had to download all the kde stuff, and has to set them up
<bonbonthejon> foose12: hmm
<AlfaScorpii> somebody like a mate?
<foose12> i just didn't know if it was stuck, or if that's a normal amount of time
<draik> General question... Does Linux make images differently than when in windows?
<bonbonthejon> draik: cd image or picture image
<draik> bonbonthejon: Picture Images. They were from a digital camera
<AlfaScorpii> somebody like a mate guys?
<AlfaScorpii> im drinking mate here
<bonbonthejon> draik: a jpg is a jpg
<draik> I had them on my xD card, then xfer'd them to my computer. I just put them on USB and took them to a photo processing station.
<raymond__> how do i get the PCI bus identifier of something?
<draik> bonbonthejon: That's what I thought, but the kiosk wouldn't read the darn thing. "Unknown media"
<bonbonthejon> raymond
<bonbonthejon> raymond__: lspci
<draik> I took it to another place and had the same issue, but at least it read that there was 1 directory, but no images.
<draik> I tried it again and then it read the 12 images on the USB drive
<draik> Go figure
<raymond__> i just installed the nvidia drivers and reconfigured X and now my fonts are huge. any reason why and how i can shrink them down like they were
<intelikey> libmodplug* is depended on, but i can't find it...   ???
<Ashex> !codec > me
<abhijit_> hi i just wanted to know if it is possible to put a matrix screensaver on desktop as wallpaper.actually i have seen it in a youtube video
<posingaspopular> abhijit_: what do you mean put a screensaver as wallpaper?
<lO_osr> hi
<lO_osr> ssup
<lO_osr> ok
<theotick> http://zmatrix.sourceforge.net/ is the one I used on my windows machine.. ofcourse you'd need to port it to linux
<lO_osr> how can in digikam see ALL my pictures at once, my entire collection
<lO_osr> and not folder by folder
<jriachi> abhijit_: it is possible, but i think you cant put icons and a screensaver on the desktop at the same time :S
<lO_osr> just like F-Spot, otherwise I will have to use F-Spot. Even possibly entirely to Gnome
<abhijit_> i have seen such type of desktop in youtube video .l wondr how he did it
<Dhraakellian> is there any way to get console debug information in amarok without recompiling it for onesself?
* Dhraakellian has already done so, but he's just wondering if there's another way
<jriachi> abhijit_: kmatrix.kss --root (allowing programs to run in the destktop, from the desktop->rightclick)
<Jahooty> ok, where do i find the chipset of my broadcom wireless device?
<intelikey> Jahooty either lshw  or lspci     and you can pipe through | less       or use the gui tool   "device manager"
<lO_osr> that's it, I am going back to F-Spot
<foose12> !f-spot
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about f-spot - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<lO_osr> foose12: actually I was asking if it's possible to use Digikam like F-spot to have all the pictures instead of folder by folder
<foose12> ah, i don't really have any idea
<Jahooty> thanks
<Jahooty> that did help
<intelikey> !patience
<ubotu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<PrabuMahaAnu> is ndiswrapper can use for printer driver?
<intelikey> know i not.
<PrabuMahaAnu> how about wine?
<AscendedDaniel> usually the built-in support is pretty good... What printer are you trying to use?
<AlfaScorpii> PrabuMahaAnu: no ty, dont drink at work
<intelikey> printing via wine ????   that's a novel idea
<PrabuMahaAnu> canon ip1000
<PrabuMahaAnu> cups doesn't recognize my printer
<intelikey> !printer
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://www.linux-foundation.org/en/OpenPrinting - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<intelikey> sometimes that ^ helps
<PrabuMahaAnu> ok, thx intelikey
<foose12> i'm trying to "upgrade" from ubuntu to kubuntu, and i think the downloader is stuck
<foose12> it went through and downloaded everything, then started to set everything up, but it's now stuck at "setting up kubutu-desktop"
<intelikey> foose12 it's not an "upgrade" it's a package install.    neither would adding gnome be an upgrade
<foose12> i know, i was kinda being sarcastic
<intelikey> !adeptcrashfix | foose12 you can kill it and finish from the command line to see what happened. +
<ubotu> foose12 you can kill it and finish from the command line to see what happened. +: If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<foose12> waht's adept
<foose12> i dont think it crashed
<foose12> ill try and kil it
<n8k99> !adept
<ubotu> adept is the Kubuntu package manager. Howto: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AdeptHowto
<intelikey> hung pretty much = crash
<Comrade-Sergei> what does the cannot talk to klauncher mean when i load a KDE program?
<foose12> how do i kill it, "kill"
<foose12> ?
<intelikey> Comrade-Sergei umm means that gamin or gamserver or something is not running
<Comrade-Sergei> how can i est
<Comrade-Sergei> test
<intelikey> foose12 the command is listed in that infonode from ubotu ^
<intelikey> Comrade-Sergei i have see that error,  but it was normally because i did something like     rm -r /root ;ln -s /dev/null /root
<Comrade-Sergei> im not nearly that advances
<intelikey> if /root is not writable by kde/kdm you'll get that
<Comrade-Sergei> i run  gnome though
<Comrade-Sergei> just my kde apps do thaT
<intelikey> still means it's looking for gamin       let me think
<Comrade-Sergei> k
<foose12> intelikey: i di the command u suggested, it asked me for my password, and i put it in.
<level1> how do i start mysql once I have it installed?
<foose12> wat was it supposed to do?
<intelikey> Comrade-Sergei seems like there is an option in your gnome menu   system services   that will let you run kde services ?     not sure the name...
<hakimin> hai
<intelikey> foose12 sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock ;sudo dpkg --configure -a    <<<<<<< that should finish the installation and if it has errors tell us.
<kizsari> hi
<murdo> ola
<Comrade-Sergei> there is a services tab yes
<level1> foose12: you mean mysql? I'm trying to set up an amarok mysql db... mysql seems to need to be started, which of course, isn't mentioned in any tutorial
<intelikey> foose12 if you ran that and it didn't say some   "setting up packagename "   stuff  then it's probably finished already.
<lO_osr> holygrail anyone? Passwordless login??!!
<Comrade-Sergei> intelikey, i see no kde in there though
<intelikey> foose12 the long and short of it is,  that command streightens out the package manager so you can go on about your normal business
<foose12> intelikey: if it's finished, should i just restart?
<intelikey> just logout.   no need to restart anything
<foose12> ok
<foose12> brb
<Comrade-Sergei> intelikey, did you think of the problem?
<level1> how do i start mysql once I have it installed?
<intelikey> Comrade-Sergei yeah.  but i'm really not the goto guy on gui things.    i haven't started a gui on this box in over 10 days now.
<Comrade-Sergei> level1, google it...
<mneptok> level1: it's started for you
<Comrade-Sergei> intelikey, omg how do you live?!?
<Comrade-Sergei> intelikey, well i can do it with a console....
<intelikey> how do you ?
<level1> mneptok: apparently not
<level1> Comrade-Sergei: apparently, thats too important to be put online
<Comrade-Sergei> i like fancy buttons and window borders
<intelikey> but anyway.    dcop  may be the answer you want
<mneptok> level1: ps aux | grep sql
<Comrade-Sergei> me intelikey
<Comrade-Sergei> ?
<intelikey> yeah
<level1> mneptok: 1 entry: level1   19499  0.0  0.0   2880   772 pts/2    S+   00:01   0:00 grep sql
<intelikey> grep  ^  :)
<mneptok> level1: sudo invoke-rc.d mysqld
<mneptok> (or is it mysql?) oops. O:)
<level1> invoke-rc.d: syntax error: missing required parameter
<mneptok> crap. phone.
<level1> ?
<AscendedDaniel> !beryl
<ubotu> beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. Help in #ubuntu-effects
<level1> AscendedDaniel: they'll help a lot in #beryl and #opencompositing too
<lO_osr> passwordless login anyone/anybody?
<foose12> intelikey: well, i have alot of new programs now, how do i know if i have a kde desktop now
<AscendedDaniel> thanks, I'm trying to get it set up... working with the howtos for now
<level1> IO_osr: (why can't I type your name?) theres a place for that in system settings
<level1> under advanced
<Comrade-Sergei> intelikey, i reinstalled gamin think itll help?
<intelikey> foose12 you can select it at login.
<foose12> hmm...
<intelikey> Comrade-Sergei maybe.     and sudo /etc/init.d/gam* restart      might reveal what's happening
<level1> mneptok: did you mean sudo invoke-rc.d mysqld start?
<intelikey> foose12 did you not check the menu at the login screen ?
<intelikey> foose12 select session
<foose12> no, i didn't
<intelikey> :)
<foose12> should i try to reinstall?
<intelikey> why ?
<foose12> i don't knw, im very confused
<foose12> brb
<intelikey> foose12 just select the session  "kde"  when you login.  you can even make it default from there
<foose12> ok
<AlfaScorpii> can i change my /home to an other partition with out louse the content?
<intelikey> AlfaScorpii sure    if you know how
<AlfaScorpii> intelikey: and the soft installed there?
<intelikey> AlfaScorpii you simply format the partition in question  mount it some place like /media  copy your stuff there  set /etc/fstab to mount it on /home   ... and if you need the space delete everything in your home and restart/or umount it and mount -a logout/in
<AlfaScorpii> intelikey: ty!
<intelikey> AlfaScorpii only thing i didn't mention was the permissions bit.   when you mount the fs on /media you'll need to do something like  sudo chown `whoami` /media -R
<AlfaScorpii> yep
<foose12> intelikey: thanks, it works now, i wouldn't have found that by myself (i=n00b)
<AlfaScorpii> ty
<intelikey> then you can copy there.  else you wont have write perms and things get screwy
<foose12> btw i like the kubuntu desktop look better :)
<intelikey> foose12 np.
* intelikey says "default is nothing more than the starting point on the long journy to 'right'"
<intelikey> *ey
<AlfaScorpii> intelikey: like a mate?
* AlfaScorpii gives intelikey a mate
* intelikey <*check mate*>  ???
<lO_osr> !multimedia
<ubotu> Ubuntu 7.04 installs multimedia codecs automatically. For older versions of Ubuntu, or if you can't use the automatic installer, see https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - For multimedia applications, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultimediaApplications
<foose12> !mate
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mate - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<tazz> how tricky would it be to run kde apps in gnome?
<intelikey> yuch   After unpacking 144MB of additional disk space will be used.
<AlfaScorpii> intelikey: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mate_%28beverage%29
<sparr> where does Quick Launcher get its program popularity data?  it doesnt seem to be the same place as K Menu
<intelikey> tazz should be as simple as install and run
<AlfaScorpii> foose12: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mate_%28beverage%29
<sparr> tazz: not tricky at all.  with the appropriate libraries (which synaptic or adept will install automatically) it will Just Work
<sparr> tazz: they will take a little longer to start, because the kde background stuff wont already be loaded
<tazz> but wont it be messy?
<sparr> not really
<MilhousePunkRock> abattoir: HEY!
<giampi> hello all
<abattoir> hello MilhousePunkRock :)
<MilhousePunkRock> abattoir: Not on Jabber?
<intelikey> tazz many people install gnome kde xfce4 and other desktop environments and their apps and  'mix & match'  to suit their taste
<MilhousePunkRock> ~ntfs
<icecruncher> how can I download , not install a package along with all it's dependacies?
<MilhousePunkRock> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<intelikey> tazz it's common place in linux
<giampi> guys i'm new to kubuntu for some reasons my firefox has transparent borders, how can i fix that? I mean i do not see the minimize etc..
<lO_osr> !restrictions
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about restrictions - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<lO_osr> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<tazz> cool....thanks
<icecruncher> !botabuse | lO_osr
<ubotu> lO_osr: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<lO_osr> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<icecruncher> !adeptfix
<ubotu> If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<intelikey> look at this KRAP! some idiot put "HOME=/root" in the fontconfig.postinst !   idiot.
<lO_osr> can it be that I don't Flash is not available for me because I am running amd64 bit?
<lO_osr> 2 SMP Thu Jun 7 19:00:28 UTC 2007 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<klobster> mplayer plugin not working for firefox or konq?
<lO_osr> is frostwire available for 64 bit?
<intelikey> !gnash
<ubotu> An open source flash replacement.  It is still beta software. For current status or for more info http://www.gnu.org/software/gnash/
<lO_osr> intelikey: can I watch youtube with Gnash?
<intelikey> utube ?
<intelikey> idk
<lO_osr> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy) or earlier.
<medtest> ne one out there?
<medtest> ?
<AlfaScorpii> medtest: ?
<AlfaScorpii> @ping
<khaije1> anybody up?
<khaije1> I'm wondering how to troubleshoot/resolve a problem i have w/ 32-bit compatibility on amd64 ubuntu
<Evolution2> how do i update to the latest version of wine
<khaije1> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<ubuntu_> hello all
<ubuntu_> hello all. I'm currently chatting from a live cd installer of Fiesty. I've tried both a kubuntu 7.04 and  ubuntu cd with the same problem. I've got a 500gig sataII drive. This is a rather new computer and my bios and the partition software for the ubuntu installer detects it as a 500 gig hard drive. But when i try to manually set my partitions through the installer it won't let me create one larger then 68607 MB in size anyone got any
<ubuntu_> ideas?
<intelikey> ubuntu_ anything on the drive ?
<ubuntu_> nothing its a brand new drive
<ubuntu_> i just installed gparted, and it has no problems with the drive
<intelikey> ubuntu_ then it's problem solved ?
<ubuntu_> well it is if i don't use the installer to partition :)
<intelikey> a work around beets a no show...
<ubuntu_> true
<ubuntu_> btw, what is a good suggested swap size, for a 500 gig install?
<ubuntu_> i was thinking 2gig
<alakhia> !kernel
<ubotu> kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<intelikey> ubuntu_ are you planning on syspending to disk ?   and how much ram do you have   the size of disk is not important unless you are cramped for space
<fritz> i know this is offtopic
<fritz> but i'm not getting mutch help
<fritz> on tghe win channel
<fritz> so can you help me ..cause i just installed windows
<fritz> and it won't connect to the internet
<fritz> i checked in control panel
<ubuntu_> intelikey: nope this will just be a desktop system, its got 1 gig ram
<fritz> and everything seems allright
<Search4Lancer> I seem to not have any swap space anymore... how do I (re)create some?
<fritz> ran cmd
<fritz> and ran ipconfig
<fritz> and it shows i'm receiving pakages
<intelikey> ubuntu_ you can make a swap if you feel better with one.  but i wouldn't mess with swap
<fritz> soo....ideas?
<ubuntu_> thanks
<ubuntu_> btw, does kubuntu remove all the gnome related libs etc from the install cd?
<dthacker> argh,  dns 1, dthacker 0.  life sucks
<ubuntu_> i would like to have both on this system
<intelikey> swap files are cheep if needed
<intelikey> ubuntu_ you can install gnome after install
<ubuntu_> ok
<ubuntu_> anyway thanks guys
<ubuntu_> have a good day
<intelikey> i would sujest the gnome meta package rather than the ubuntu-desktop package
<intelikey> and i'm talking to myself again aren't i
<intelikey> hmmm   pt_chown: needs to be installed setuid `root'
<intelikey> Cannot chmod /dev/ttyp0 to 620 currently 666: Operation not permitted
<dthacker> yes, but it's not a *bad* thing
<intelikey> so i think i should    rm `which pt_chown`   and ln -s /bin/true pt_chown
<Evolution2> what are the command to untar and install a .tar.bz2 package
<dthacker> bunzip2 myfile
<dthacker> then tar xvf myfile
<intelikey> Evolution2 something like   tar -xf package.tar.bz2 && cd package/ && ./configure && make && sudo make install
<dthacker> I was going to suggest the INSTALL and README files might need to be read....
<jdt> does anybody know guarddog well? I have a question about traffic direction when using guarddog to setup iptables
<intelikey> dthacker why make two steps out of the untar process ?
<intelikey> tar does bz2/gzip/zip
<dthacker> 'cos I'm braindead after fighting with DNS and I can't remember the other flag....
<intelikey> -j but not needed
<Evolution2> so its tar -xf filename?
<intelikey> tar -xjvf blah.    but yes  tar -xf is all you need
<intelikey> and even the dash is not mandatory
<intelikey> imo it's good habit
<Evolution2> it tell me it cannot open :(
<intelikey> Evolution2 ls -l filename    and let us see
<dthacker> does the error message specify a reason why it can't open?
<Evolution2> cannot open: no such file or directory
<intelikey> well there you go.
<intelikey> use the correct path
<Evolution2> its in my desktop
<Evolution2> so ~/desktop/....
<jdt> In guarddog, how do you define an any out rule, but maintain restriction on incomming traffic?
<intelikey> and you are in your $HOME/  most likely
<intelikey> so yes
<intelikey> !guarddog
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<Evolution2> that untared
<Evolution2> how does it install
<binks> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<dthacker> Evolution2: now you should see a README or INSTALL or both.  Time to read them.
<intelikey> !tarball
<ubotu> Files with ".tar.gz", ".tar.bz2" or ".tgz" extensions are compressed archive formats, similar to ZIP files. See !tar for extracting them. Some of these files contain programs in source code form; see !compile for getting them to run.
<dthacker> Evolution2: btw, what is this thing you are untarring?
<intelikey> !b-e | Evolution2
<ubotu> Evolution2: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
* dthacker goes for bedtime snack
<Evolution2> wine-0.9.39
<intelikey> !info wine
<ubotu> wine: Microsoft Windows Compatibility Layer (Binary Emulator and Library). In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.33-0ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 9576 kB, installed size 44452 kB
<infokom2> yang terlalu sombong
<intelikey> !tab
<ubotu> You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<intelikey> linux is handy that way...
<icecruncher> can anyone tell me how to install a buch of packages on a comp with no internet acces?
<Selanit> icecruncher, download the appropriate .deb package someplace where you do have one, and then copy them over on a CD or thumb drive.
<icecruncher> Selanit: yeah, but I have to manually got through the mirrors, it sucks
<Selanit> icecruncher: yeah, it does.  I've done it a few times, mostly when I was trying to get assorted wi-fi cards to work.  You have my sympathies.
<icecruncher> Selanit: for example i dont knwo where to find g++_4%3a4.1.2-1ubuntu1_i386.deb
<navets> can anyone tell me a good php debugger
<PrabuMahaAnu> zend studio
<Selanit> icecruncher, http://packages.ubuntu.com/feisty/devel/g++-4.1
<icecruncher> thnks
<Selanit> packages.ubuntu.com should be your first stop for downloading .debs
<icecruncher> or mirrors
<Selanit> Right
<drgonzo> hey all
<drgonzo> to install gnome after installing kubuntu do apt-get install gnome?
<icecruncher> i need build-essentials, is there a simple way to download it in one go, with all dependancies?
<Daisuke_Ido> okay, klibido sucks.
<icecruncher> drgonzo: sudo aptitue install ubuntu-desktop
<Daisuke_Ido> icecruncher: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<icecruncher> Daisuke_Ido: no I have it installed already, but I need these for a different comp
<drgonzo> thanks
<Daisuke_Ido> !aptoncd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about aptoncd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Daisuke_Ido> hmm
<Daisuke_Ido> if your apt-cache hasn't been cleaned (too much to ask), you can use apt-on-cd to put together a cd repo with it in there, otherwise, isn't it on the cd already?
<icecruncher> Daisuke_Ido: it is on a cd live or alternate? if so, how do i acess it?
<Daisuke_Ido> it should be on both
<Daisuke_Ido> in adept or synaptic, there should be an option to add a repo from cd
<icecruncher> how to install?
<icecruncher> k
* Selanit wanders off
<rathel> I need some help with Amarok, My playlists are not showing up, If I save a playlist with the same name it says that it already exists.
<Daisuke_Ido> well duh
<Daisuke_Ido> :)
<Daisuke_Ido> same name = overwriting the file
<rathel> Well.. duh, but that's not my problem.
<Daisuke_Ido> they just aren't showing in playlist view.
<Daisuke_Ido> that's a bit more perplexing :)
<rathel> uh?
<Daisuke_Ido> your playlists aren't showing up.
<rathel> Yeah.
<Daisuke_Ido> i assume you mean in the playlist panel on the left.
<rathel> Correct.
<Daisuke_Ido> alright
<rathel> they where, before I reinstalled Kubuntu, dunno what happened.
<Daisuke_Ido> i have absolutely NO clue what could be causing that, unless it's looking in some weird place it can't access for the playlists.
<rathel> But, if I make a playlist with the same name, It asks to overwrite, and I say yes, it never shows up.
<icecruncher> what's teh command to see all the active devices
<Madara_Uchiha> Bonjour tout le monde
<vzduch> mornin'
<vzduch> I did a 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg', and now I can't log into KDE anymore.. KDM says 'Login failed', but I can log into the console fine
<Admiral_Chicago> someone highlight me please
<vzduch> Admiral_Chicago:
<Admiral_Chicago> thanks you vzduch
<Admiral_Chicago> thats an odd error.
<rbrunhuber> vzduch: Did you select the right keyboard driver?
<vzduch> I tried typing y and z the other way around, no luck
<rbrunhuber> vzduch: try to type your password in the username field, just to see if it comes out correct
<vzduch> rbrunhuber: ah, didn't think about that.. but I'm doing a full dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg just now :)
<vzduch> but.. can someone do me a favour & google for the hfreq and vfreq values for a Samsung SyncMaster 913B? I didn't write those down :(
<Admiral_Chicago> vzduch: sure
<intelikey> is there a script i need to run after    hpkg -i libdvdcss*   ?
<vzduch> why did you install via dpkg in the first place? libdvdcss2 is in the repos
<intelikey> doesn't look like there was...
<kraut> moin
<Admiral_Chicago> intelikey: its on the restricted formats wiki
<Admiral_Chicago> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<icecruncher> help, my cdrom drive won't work
<icecruncher> this on a satellite pro, not the one I'm using right now
<intelikey> Admiral_Chicago what is ?   whether or not there is a script ???
<icecruncher> I can't enable the drive bacause it isn't found in Disks & Filesystms
<Admiral_Chicago> vzduch: Max Sync Rate (V x H): 75 Hz x 81 kHz
<Admiral_Chicago> intelikey: you have to run a script to get and install the library
<intelikey> Admiral_Chicago i already installed it...
<Admiral_Chicago> sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/install-css.sh
<vzduch> Admiral_Chicago: thx m8
<vzduch> another thing.. why is it that kernel upgrade can only seem to be done via adept-manager? apt-get told me they were held back
<vbgunz> I just plugged in a sony video camcorder that usually gets picked up automatically. for some reason it is not being picked up at all now... I booted the system without it attached, could this have something to do with it?
<icecruncher> vzduch: I just pasted the names of the held back ones in to sudo apt-get install <names> it worked for me
<intelikey> Admiral_Chicago hehhe  i guess that was the script i was thinking of but i don't have any such thing and it wouldn't do any good if i did...  but i already installed libdvdcss2  so  moot point.
<intelikey> Admiral_Chicago thanks for the heads up on it tho.
<intelikey> vzduch apt-get dist-upgrade
<vzduch> intelikey: why dist-upgrade? pretty useless for a fresh Feisty install, /me thinks ;)
<vzduch> anyway, I got the kernel upgraded, going to reboot
<intelikey> <vzduch> another thing.. why is it that kernel upgrade can only seem to be done via adept-manager? apt-get told me they were held back <<<< that yelds this >>>> <intelikey> vzduch apt-get dist-upgrade
<intelikey> useless you say ?  heh then don't complain about the kernel being held back.
<PrabuMahaAnu> !kernel
<ubotu> kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<downstairs> this is cool sorry for the main post just new to it all
<fritz> my windows xp service pack 2 won't connect 2 the internet. a;though in control panel i checked and the connection is good, even ran a cmd ipconfig and got a network adress...so i'm quite puzzled why it doesen't connect
<Jucato> fritz: this isn't really the place for that question...
<fritz> i asked on the windows
<fritz> support irc channel
<fritz> and got no response
<fritz> and i figured people here are better and could help me
<Jucato> that doesn't make #kubuntu the correct place to ask.
<Jucato> keep on trying and wait for an answer in ##windows or whatever channel
<fritz> 8-|
<fritz> k
<intelikey> fritz better or not,  i don't do windows and wouldn't know how to help you with it.
<rathel> Can anyone recomend any websites or books for getting started in shell scripting?
<intelikey> !cli
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<ardchoille> rathel: http://www.cyberciti.biz/nixcraft/linux/docs/uniqlinuxfeatures/lsst/
<intelikey> rathel nd   #bash
<Jucato> rathel: some from here too http://www.tldp.org/guides.html
<rathel> Okay, thanks will check those out.
<intelikey> yeah tldp is your friend
* Jucato thought that was Google :)
<rathel> Thank ya, bookmarking to check out tomorrow.
* intelikey doesn't find jugle that friendly
<tmske> Is it ok to ask questions about ntfs-3g here, (I don't think it is a basic question) or is there a channel for it?
<daftman> does anyone have problem running wine application that use directsound? my application crash if I choose alsa or oss
<daftman> e.g if I don't select any sound drivers, GuildWars and Warcraft 3 run fine. with a sound driver, they both crash
<AutoMatriX> Hi folks
<[nige] > anyone having problems with knetworkmanger?
<[nige] > it doesnt seem to send hostname properly
<[nige] > !knetworkmanger
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about knetworkmanger - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<root> hi to all
<[nige] > root, you shouldnt be root :P
<root> somebody can tell me how "migrate"the user from red hat to ubuntu?
<root> somebody can tell me how "migrate"the user from red hat to ubuntu?
<eagles0513875> how do i fix a really slow internet connection
<mat1980> eagles0513875: change provider ;) be more verbose
<mat1980> root: what's the problem on migrating user form red hat to ubuntu?
<biotrox> ones is rpm base
<biotrox> kubuntu is debian base
<biotrox> :P
<biotrox> that's the problem
<biotrox> yes
<eagles0513875> !internet
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about internet - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<root> i would know if it's only re-create the user on ubuntu, copy the directory from home and var/spool.. and the passwd file?
<biotrox> what must i use xgl or aigxl for my riva tnt2
<biotrox> ????
<eagles0513875> biotrox: i think its xgl go into adept and type in nvidia
<biotrox> so i cant use xgl for my riva tnt2
<biotrox> can't or can..?
<biotrox> !XGL
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<eagles0513875> !aiglx
<ubotu> AIGLX is a project that aims to enable GL-accelerated effects on a standard desktop. Supported cards: Nvidia: GeForce3 or newer; ATI: Radeon 7000 through X800; Intel: i810 or newer. Howto: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/AIGLX. For older Nvidia or newer ATI cards see !xgl
<eagles0513875> biotrox: seems like u have to use xgl
<PrabuMahaAnu> !beryl
<ubotu> beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. Help in #ubuntu-effects
<eagles0513875> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<biotrox> if i use xgl
<biotrox> than i can use beryl ..?
<eagles0513875> not sure
<biotrox> how to install xgl..?
<eagles0513875> all u have to do is download the binary from the repository or from nvidias website
<eagles0513875> and then type in sudo bash then the name of the binary
<icecruncher> eagles0513875: for your speed up internet question http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-6841.html
<eagles0513875> ty ice.
<Ubuntu-Craft> who?
<eagles0513875> im just starting to wonder if its my isp's problem
<eagles0513875> cucz up until this am it was working fine
<eagles0513875> icecruncher: what i dont get is y all of a sudden my connection would slow tremendously
<icecruncher> isp probably
<eagles0513875> seems like its back to normal lol
<eagles0513875> same guess i had
<eagles0513875> goign to eamil that link to myself another useful thing for my simplified kubuntu how to's
<eagles0513875> lol
<Kprofthrea1> Hi all. I recently added a secondary slave IDE hdd and am trying to mount it. I successfully edited my fstab (it seems) and can now see it. But when I click on it to open the drive, it says "You do not have enough permissions to read file:///media/hdd1
<Admiral_Chicago> Kprofthrea1: you need to mount user=077 in the options
<eagles0513875> i know it has to do with editing the permissions of the drive but not sure how lol
<Admiral_Chicago> like user=0777,rw,sync
<Admiral_Chicago> or whatever that is
<Admiral_Chicago> might be rw
<Admiral_Chicago> whatever
<Admiral_Chicago> Kprofthrea1: paste that line in the channel of your fstab to me
<eagles0513875> isnt thatcommand chmod
<Kprofthrea1> Admiral_Chicago: /dev/hdd1 	/media/hdd1 ntfs defaults 	0 	0
<Admiral_Chicago> eagles0513875: thats for modifying ownership of files
<eagles0513875> Kprofthrea1: u need to download ntfs-3g
<eagles0513875> sudo apt-get install ntfs-3g
<Admiral_Chicago> not really
<Kprofthreat> That's for writing to NTFS, ain't it?
<Admiral_Chicago> Kprofthreat: are you trying to write to your NTFS or just read?
<Kprofthreat> I don't really need to do that.
<Kprofthreat> Read
<Admiral_Chicago> /dev/hdd1 / media/hdd1 ntfs user=0777,rw,sync 0 0
<Admiral_Chicago> you may want to do vol_id /dev/hdd1
<Admiral_Chicago> and change the /dev/hdd1 to UUID=whateverthevolidwas
<Admiral_Chicago> much cleaner upgrades to new kernels
<Kprofthreat> [mntent] : line 18 in /etc/fstab is bad
<biotrox> !masturbate
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about masturbate - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Kprofthreat> ...
<eagles0513875> !clean
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about clean - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<eagles0513875> lol
<biotrox> !cum
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cum - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<MilhousePunkRock> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<MilhousePunkRock> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Riddell, fdoving, Mez, jpatrick, seth_k, apokryphos, nalioth, Hobbsee, robotgeek, imbrandon, gnomefreak, Hawkwind, trappist, LjL, Jucato,  haggai, fooishbar, crimsun, seth, apokryphos, DBO, nixternal or PriceChild!
<Kprofthreat> ..
<Kprofthreat> !ops
<Kprofthreat> Eh, already done.
* mode/#kubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [+b *!*@202.182.48.202]  by Hobbsee
* biotrox was kicked off #kubuntu by Hobbsee (Hobbsee)
<MilhousePunkRock> Hobbsee: :)
<Kprofthreat> Look, it's Hobbs
<Kprofthreat> Anyway, [mntent] : line 18 in /etc/fstab is bad
<Hobbsee> crazy loon...
<Hobbsee> hiya MilhousePunkRock, Kprofthreat
* Kprofthreat waves.
<Admiral_Chicago> Kprofthreat: pastebin your fstab
<Kprofthreat> http://www.pastebin.ca/591551
<Admiral_Chicago> Hobbsee: but that guy was soo last person was so cool..
<Admiral_Chicago> Hobbsee: i meant to say "that last guy was cool, why did you kick him
<Admiral_Chicago> damn my typing skills are bad at this time
<Kprofthreat> Lol
<Kprofthreat> He was typing sexual terms in factoid search
<Admiral_Chicago> I know, i'm kidding Kprofthreat
<Hobbsee> Admiral_Chicago: not if he couldnt be sensible.
<Kprofthreat> I sense trouble again
<Admiral_Chicago> Kprofthreat: okay, i made a mistake
<Admiral_Chicago> you are supposed to use umask=0777 iirc
<Admiral_Chicago> !umask
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about umask - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Kprofthreat> !info umask
<ubotu> Package umask does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<Kprofthreat> Eh
<Kprofthreat> That's funny in a way
<Admiral_Chicago> Kprofthreat: from the looks of it, isn't the mount /media/sda1 what you want?
<Kprofthreat> No, that's my main partition
<Kprofthreat> Er, main drive
<Kprofthreat> My sata
<Admiral_Chicago> Kprofthreat: that is also ntfs and readable?
<Kprofthreat> Yes, it is.
<Admiral_Chicago> okay. do this...
<Admiral_Chicago> wha is the uuid of this command: "sudo vol_id /dev/hdd1"
<Kprofthreat> 6460861C6085F558
<Admiral_Chicago> http://www.pastebin.ca/591562
<Kprofthreat> [mntent] : warning: no final newline at the end of /etc/fstab
<Kprofthreat> [mntent] : line 18 in /etc/fstab is bad
<insmod> <Kprofthreat>add <enter> at the end
<Admiral_Chicago> what command are you running
<Kprofthreat> sudo mount -a
<insmod> <Kprofthreat> or echo >> /etc/fstab
<Kprofthreat> Got no error msg that time
<MilhousePunkRock> Can someone sum up the differences between ext2 and ext3 in a few sentences?
<Admiral_Chicago> !fstab
<ubotu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<Kprofthreat> Ext 2, slower, Ext 3 faster
<eagles0513875> rnt they in the works of making an ext4 fs
<Kprofthreat> Most people don't use ext2 file systems anymore.
<Admiral_Chicago> Kprofthreat: cool, check the files now
<eagles0513875> !ext4
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ext4 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Kprofthreat> I still get the error message
<Kprofthreat> Oddly enough
<Kprofthreat> I could try rebooting
<eagles0513875> Kprofthreat: wait
<zorglu_> !upgrade
<ubotu> See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes for upgrading from Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft) to Kubuntu 7.04 (Feisty Fawn)
<insmod> <Milhousnd then ext3 -- nopeePunkRock> ext2 is non journal wich means it need to be fixed and defragged now a
<eagles0513875> have u shutdown ur windows partition incorrectly
<Admiral_Chicago> Kprofthreat: rebooting won't help
<Admiral_Chicago> Kprofthreat: give me a sec
<Kprofthreat> No. This drive just has files, not Windows
<eagles0513875> if u have ur goign to need to run chkdsk on ur windows partition then once that is done boot into it once and see if that helps at all
<eagles0513875> ahhhh ok
<addyk> Hello! kubuntu:)
<addyk> eagles0513875: Does ext4 exist?
<eagles0513875> Kprofthreat: do u plan on whiping that partition and reformating it with one that linux will understand
<insmod> MilhousePunkRock,  ext2 is non journal wich means it need to be fixed and defragged now and ext3 no
<Kprofthreat> Yes
<Kprofthreat> How'd ya guess
<Kprofthreat> =P
<eagles0513875> lol
<eagles0513875> i think they r developing one addyk
<Admiral_Chicago> try http://www.pastebin.ca/591578
<Kprofthreat> I actually plan on putting Gentoo on it
<addyk> OK thanks eagles0513875 :)
<eagles0513875> Kprofthreat: then i would try ntfs-3g
<eagles0513875> addyk let me look up something
<Admiral_Chicago> Kprofthreat: also, the UUID needs the dashes, did you remove them?
<addyk> OK.
<MilhousePunkRock> Kprofthreat: Good luck with that... make sure you read the handbook properly!
<eagles0513875> addykhttp://www.bullopensource.org/ext4/
<eagles0513875> addyk: http://www.bullopensource.org/ext4/
<eagles0513875> lol
<eagles0513875> !kernel
<ubotu> kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<Kprofthreat> Oh, it does?
<addyk> OK :)
<Kprofthreat> Ok then, I'll have to readd
<addyk> Huh? Firefox doesn't come with kubuntu?
<ardchoille> No
<eagles0513875> sudo apt-get install firefox addyk
<Kprofthreat> MilhousePunkRock: I actually heard the install is a lot easier now. I plan to do a stage 3 since the others aren't supported anymore
<eagles0513875> addyk the thing wiht kubuntu is that it allows u to install stuff u use or need not a whole lot of other junk that is what makes it a vry user friendly and vry customizable linux distro
<addyk> I know  I know... :D eagles0513875 I'm using kubuntu installation CD now...
<eagles0513875> lol
<eagles0513875> oh
<eagles0513875> u new to kubuntu addyk
<MilhousePunkRock> Kprofthreat: I installed my gentoo before 2007.0, possibly it's easier now. In general, gentoo is rather for the advanced user... And I think you should go through the pain of manually setting it up...
<addyk> And I wanted to install and use firefox too :D
<Kprofthreat> Just cause you did, eh?
<Kprofthreat> Lol
<addyk> Kinda... :) I had it once ... forgot it didn't have firefox :)
<eagles0513875> lol
<Kprofthreat> Lol, that's what initially caught my eye
<MilhousePunkRock> addyk: That's "sudo apt-get install firefox" on a shell
<zorglu_> somebody has to debug khtml
<Kprofthreat> Oh, and Admiral_Chicago, no dashes in the UUID to begin w/
<eagles0513875> ya that is on shell forgot to tell u that
<Ubuntu-Craft> ;)
<addyk> I've just upgraded my PC and wanted to test the composite thingie .... the one with transparency :)
<eagles0513875> lol with a name like that Ubuntu-Craft im guessing u play WoW
<eagles0513875> u mean this one
<addyk> I figured MilhousePunkRock :) Thanks :D
<eagles0513875> !beryl | addyk
<ubotu> addyk: beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. Help in #ubuntu-effects
<Kprofthreat> Lol, WoW...what a joke.
<eagles0513875> u mean that one addyk
<eagles0513875> whats is a joke about it
<addyk> OOOOOK YAHOO :)
<eagles0513875> lol
* Indice is away: .
<Kprofthreat> Well, there's an equal chance he plays SC
<Kprofthreat> After all..SC2 =] 
<addyk> I knew only about kde composite...
<eagles0513875> addyk i have something that will help u set that up
<addyk> it was something in the kde control panel
<eagles0513875> addyk before i forget what kinda video card do u have
<addyk> dcc send it pls :D
<addyk> i915
<eagles0513875> intel
<addyk> Yup :)
<eagles0513875> type this in the shell glxinfo
<eagles0513875> and then scroll all the way to the top and look at direct rendering
<addyk> OK... w8 a sec
<Admiral_Chicago> okay Kprofthreat
<eagles0513875> k
<Kprofthreat> Admiral, there were no dashes in the UUID
<Admiral_Chicago> Kprofthreat: did you apply my changes/
<Admiral_Chicago> did that work
<addyk> I have direct rendering :) direct rendering: yes
<Kprofthreat> The latest pastebin?
<Kprofthreat> Yeah
<addyk> eagles0513875: Yes :)
<MANU_> ..
<Admiral_Chicago> Kprofthreat: so it works?
<Admiral_Chicago> sweet
<Admiral_Chicago> i'm off to bed
<eagles0513875> direct rendering is enabled then addyk
<eagles0513875> that is good
<eagles0513875> makes things a whole lot easier
<eagles0513875> once u have kubuntu installed let me know
<Kprofthreat> The fstab works, but the drive still doesn't open.
<Kprofthreat> There were no dashes in my UUID
<Kprofthreat> =/
<Admiral_Chicago> crap.
<eagles0513875> and ur not on the live cd
<Admiral_Chicago> Kprofthreat: can you ping me about this in the morning, its close to 4am here
<addyk> I'm on the instalation CD no?
<eagles0513875> Admiral_Chicago: if he tries ntfs-3g he could pull the files then he can reformat the partition woudl that work
<Kprofthreat> If I'm up
<eagles0513875> u rnt goign to install it
<eagles0513875> Kprofthreat: try the ntfs-3g pkg and see if that helps
<Kprofthreat> Ok
<Kprofthreat> sudo apt-get install ntfs-3g right?
<eagles0513875> rnt u wanting to pull the files from that partition onto this partition so taht u can reformat it
<eagles0513875> yep
<eagles0513875> then once that is installed let me know
<Kprofthreat> Yeah
<eagles0513875> then ntfs-3g is ur best bet
<eagles0513875> cuz u want read write access so taht way u dont have to copy and paste stuff u just drag the stuff off of that partition
<Kprofthreat> Setting up ntfs-3g (1.328-1) ...
<Kprofthreat> Setting ntfs-3g suid root with group fuse...done
<Kprofthreat> Users from 'fuse' group can now mount NTFS volume.
<eagles0513875> then wait before doign that
<eagles0513875> open up the fstab
<eagles0513875> and where it says ntfs add the -3g at the end
<eagles0513875> umount it then mount it again
<eagles0513875> did that make any sense lol
<Kprofthreat> We'll see in a few secs
<eagles0513875> ok
<Kprofthreat> Still no
* Kprofthreat beats head against wall
<Kprofthreat> I COULD go into my Windows partition
<eagles0513875> did u add the 3g in the fstab
<Kprofthreat> Yes
<Kprofthreat> And then rip it onto Windows
<eagles0513875> did u sudo into it
<Kprofthreat> And go through Linux
<Kprofthreat> Yes
<eagles0513875> ok
<Kprofthreat> In fact, I think I probably will do that.
<Kprofthreat> Save me a headache
<eagles0513875> did u sudo umount /dev/name of drive
<eagles0513875> sda1 or hda1 for ex
<Kprofthreat> Yes
<eagles0513875> then try mount it
<Kprofthreat> I already did. It still gives me that error
<MilhousePunkRock> Kprofthreat: What error?
<eagles0513875> ok then in the shell type in fsck /dev/name of partition
<Kprofthreat> fsck 1.40-WIP (14-Nov-2006)
<Kprofthreat> fsck: fsck.ntfs: not found
<Kprofthreat> fsck: Error 2 while executing fsck.ntfs for /dev/hdd1
<Kprofthreat> Well, while I appreciate the help, I'm going to see if I can get this system thingy to work.
<Kprofthreat> I'll just do the workaround
<Kprofthreat> Much less hassle
<Kprofthreat> But thx anyway for the efforts
<tacklebox> Question: I just installed Kubuntu (using the desktop installer cd). The only problem is that whenever I try to actually boot the OS, it freezes up and the monitor goes to standby. Also, the scroll lock and caps lock keys start flashing on and off. Anyone know of a way to fix this?
<tacklebox> I'll take that as a "No"...
<Hobbsee> ***anyone interested in testing some kubuntu tribe 2 candidate gutsy cds please private message me****
* Indice is back.
<addyk> is edgy old?
<fritz> GOING MAD HERE!!!..ANY1 help me with my internet connection with windows?
<addyk> windows???
<fritz> ups
<yeniklasor> Do you know any program to select an area of the screen then zoom (fullscreen) it ?
<fritz> sorry
<fritz> wrong channel:)
<addyk> fritz: are you connecting with a local area network?
<fritz> yea
<eagles0513875> addyk its the last release
<eagles0513875> feisty is the latest
<addyk> OK... but it's not ready yet? eagles0513875
<eagles0513875> installing
<ardchoille> yeniklasor: kmagnifier can magnify part of the screen and let you specify how much magnification
<eagles0513875> what u mean addyk
<addyk> fritz: then it means it should connect automatically unless you have to set IPs
<eagles0513875> hobsee i just pmed ya
<fritz> dunno what's wrong with it
<fritz> when i look in control panel
<fritz> everything seems ok
<fritz> i run a ipconfig
<addyk> OK... eagles0513875 I wanted to know where is edgy situated... you said it's the last release?
<fritz> and get a network adress
<yeniklasor> ardchoille : thanks
<fritz> try to ping..doesen't work
<fritz> ...
<fritz> :((
<ardchoille> yeniklasor: kmag is part of kdeutils
<ubuntu__> hi guys
<ubuntu__> i need help
<eagles0513875> its the relaease before feisty
<addyk> Hmm... ipconfig is something you need to do? fritz I mean...
<eagles0513875> feisty came out back in april
<ubuntu__> i have installed kubuntu but i cant boot without cd
<addyk> OK :)
<addyk> Thanks eagles0513875
<ubuntu__> i have windows mandriva in sata drive and now kubuntu in ide drive
<ubuntu__> but i cant boot into kubuntu without cd
<addyk> fritz: I mean... when I ran windows I didn't have to do anything...
<ubuntu__> how can i make a triple boot menu with grub_
<tacklebox> ubuntu__, I have the same problem; don't think anyone here knows how to fix it.
<zorglu_> ok adept is doing coredump when i try to upgrade to feisty, what should i do ?
<ubuntu__> so how do u boot-
<ubuntu__> do u use always a cd_
<tacklebox> I just installed it about an hour ago.
<tacklebox> So, yeah.
<tacklebox> Does your's freeze up whenever you try to boot normally?
<ubuntu__> nope
<eagles0513875> ubuntu__: what u mean all u have to do is install the 3rd os
<eagles0513875> and it automatically adds it to grub
<ubuntu__> nope
<ubuntu__> it didnt
<astan> hm. when i insert an SD card the first time, everything works fine and i'm asked by KDE what i want to do.. but the second time, nothing happens.. anyone know why?
<astan> dmesg seems quiet when i insert it the second time..
<astan> ah. nevermind, it was just a glitch in the micro-SD->SD converter i have..
<eagles0513875> anyone else testing out gutsy tribe 2
<eagles0513875> !sourceomatic
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<fritz> can you offer a little help with
<fritz> setting up a theme?
<eagles0513875> !theme
<ubotu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<eagles0513875> !changethemes
<ubotu> To change your themes, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy.  Kubuntu users should visit https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CustomizeKubuntu.
<eagles0513875> can anyone tell me where the repositories list is saved
<Jucato>  /etc/apt/sources.list
<eagles0513875> ty
<eagles0513875> how do i back up the list
<Jucato> sudo cp /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list.backup
<astan> hm. i'm looking at a directory in konq and would like previews (like the first frame of video), i've increased the max size for previews in konq settings, and i'm in icon view.. but still no previews.. just icons for "video"..
<eagles0513875> ty
<fritz> http://kde-look.org/content/show.php/NuoveXT+Theme?content=60895
<fritz> i want to install that theme
<fritz> and there are instructions
<fritz> but they're not qute good...
<Jucato> !changethemes | fritz
<ubotu> fritz: To change your themes, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy.  Kubuntu users should visit https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CustomizeKubuntu.
<Jucato> fritz: the last link ^^^
<Jucato> astan: "Video thumbnails in Konqueror -- install libarts1-xine. You can turn this functionality on and off through Konqueror's menu View->Preview->Video files."
<eagles0513875> mornign jucato
<Jucato> good afternoon to you, too
<astan> Jucato: thanks a bunch, works great!
<Jucato> ok
<addyk> eagles0513875: I have finished installing...
<addyk> How do I set beryl?
<t1g3r> hey all
<jussi01> hmmm, can i burn the install cd iso to a dvd with no probs?
<eagles0513875> have u restarted ur comp
<addyk> hey t1g3r
<eagles0513875> jussi01: use k3b
<eagles0513875> hey t1g3r
<addyk> Well after installing yeah :)
<eagles0513875> ok
<t1g3r> any idea how to install the libdvdcss2  package in kubuntu? thing is i dont have a conection on there so i downloaded the package from the webpages
<eagles0513875> addyk is ur name registered
<t1g3r> sudo apt-get tries to get it from online
<Jucato> !libdvdcss2
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<t1g3r> i just wanna install it like u do in windows
<addyk> Yes eagles0513875
<eagles0513875> may i pm
<jussi01> t1g3r:  is it a deb?
<t1g3r> sure
<addyk> Yes :)
<t1g3r> um i downladed the deb and the tar as well
<Jucato> !deb
<ubotu> deb is the Debian package format, also used by Ubuntu. To install .deb files, simply double-click on them (Ubuntu) or right-click and select Kubuntu Package Menu->install (Kubuntu)
<t1g3r> ah sweet
<eagles0513875> addyk u need to /msg the nick serv and identify urself
<addyk> I did that :)
<eagles0513875> u did i just sent u pm
<astan> hm. when i do the "safe removal" thing with my SD card, i get a warning that the operation was successful, but that the media could not be ejected.. that is pretty obvious since it's an SD card pushed into my built-in reader.. anyone know how i can get rid of that warning message?
<eagles0513875> ahhh my fault
<t1g3r> thanks folks ill bbl
<addyk> -NickServ- You have already identified
<addyk> A OK :D
<icecruncher> eagles0513875: me too
<eagles0513875> ?
<eagles0513875> what ice u want help installing beryl
<icecruncher> eagles0513875: sorry lol no, as in testing
<eagles0513875> u have to talk to hobbsee she hooked me up but she isnt on dude
<eagles0513875> im goign to be helping test the 64bit version of gutsy
<icecruncher> eagles0513875: hooked up already
<eagles0513875> u r
<icecruncher> alternate for pc
<eagles0513875> kool
<eagles0513875> desktop for amd64
<eagles0513875> lol i have to say even though i am not taking fully advantage of the 64bit capabilites i love the performance gain u get with a 64bit os
<icecruncher> haha, wish i had a 64
<eagles0513875> i have one here in my laptop and also in my desktop
<eagles0513875> how do i add an icon to the k menu
<eagles0513875> nm i got it
* Indice is away: .
<Jucato> !away > Indice
* Indice is back.
<zorglu_> q. is there some way to disable a 'service' ? i would like to stop lighttpd to start when i boot the computer
<eagles0513875> guys take a look at this
<eagles0513875> http://bcm43xx.berlios.de/
<eagles0513875> reverse engineered broadcom wifi driver lol
<velo|gfx> hiho!
<eagles0513875> going to give it to hobsee and she will forward it hopefully to be added to the gutsy release
<velo|gfx> question: is there a possibility to update 6.06 to 7.04 from a dvd?
<eagles0513875> ya
<eagles0513875> wait
<eagles0513875> not that i know of
<eagles0513875> the only way to do that would be to add the feisty repositories and delete the repositories of the version u currently have
<eagles0513875> then do sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<eagles0513875> velo|gfx: did that make any sense
<velo|gfx> problem is ive installed 6.06 and do have a wireless card with broadcom chipset... well and it doesnt work
<velo|gfx> so= no internet / no update
<velo|gfx> i thought that it is possible to update it form dvd
<zorglu_> velo|gfx: i think there is a way to update from cd
<velo|gfx> how?
<zorglu_> velo|gfx: let me find a page
<velo|gfx> THX!
<sweettooth> hey guys, i have moved from xp to kubuntu and so far it has been really great
<zorglu_> velo|gfx: i dont find it... but i have seen this
<sweettooth> but i am wondering if there is any kinda software like the yahoo widgets i can use in Kubuntu?
<velo|gfx> mhhhh :(
<Hoyt> is it possible to resize partitions with feisty partitioning tool?
<ardchoille> sweettooth: Is that anything like superkaramba?
<zorglu_> velo|gfx: stick around
<sweettooth> ardchoille, arha, that looks nice
<sweettooth> i heard kde is gonna port dashboard (from Mac) to linux, wonder if that is true?
<ardchoille> sweettooth: If you use it, have a look at http://www.kde-look.org for tons of karamba themes
<zorglu_> velo|gfx: ok this is around the tool apt-cdrom
<velo|gfx> mhm
<velo|gfx> apt-cdrom
<sweettooth> ardchoille, that's cool, cheers m8
<ardchoille> :)
<zorglu_> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/upgrade-ubuntu-610-edgy-eft-to-ubuntu-704-feisty-fawn-2.html#comment-3001 <- velo|gfx look at this
<zorglu_> velo|gfx: then google a lot, you are on your own :)
<velo|gfx> th!
<Maxdamantus> Anyone compiled XChat on Kubuntu before?
<Maxdamantus> Doesn't like my GLib.
<eagles0513875> !fluxbox
<ubotu> fluxbox is a lightweight and responsive window manager for GNU/Linux. For how to set it up and more information see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fluxbox
<ardchoille> Maxdamantus: Do you really need to compile? xchat is in the repos.
<Maxdamantus> I do need to compile if I want to modify the source. :P
<ardchoille> Ok
<Maxdamantus> First it complained about the glib that aptitude installed for me.
<Maxdamantus> Then I manually installed the latest version, and it doesn't like having both.
<Jucato> uh oh....
<Jucato> !info glib
<ubotu> Package glib does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<zorglu_> !info glib2
<ubotu> Package glib2 does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<zorglu_> hue
<Jucato> try not to mess with libc/glibc packages...
<Maxdamantus> glibc-2.5.0-0exp1    glibc-2.5.0-0exp2    glibc-doc            glibc-doc-reference  glibc-pic            glib-java
<Maxdamantus> :d
<zorglu_> !info libglib2.0-0
<ubotu> libglib2.0-0: The GLib library of C routines. In component main, is optional. Version 2.12.11-0ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 509 kB, installed size 1104 kB
<zorglu_> there! :)
<Jucato> heh :)
<Maxdamantus> Hmm.. When I try removing that, it asks me if I want to remove.. Pretty much everything.
<Maxdamantus> No, not quite everything.
<Maxdamantus> Just about 100 lines or so.
<Maxdamantus> 1 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 436 to remove and 44 not upgraded.
<Maxdamantus> Need to get 0B/2105kB of archives.
<Maxdamantus> After unpacking 2011MB disk space will be freed.
<Jucato> what I was afraid of...
<Maxdamantus> [root@maxdamantus (/download/xchat-2.8.2)] $ pkg-config --modversion glib-2.0
<Maxdamantus> 2.12.9
<Maxdamantus> ^^ That's what XChat doesn't like.
<sweettooth> !dvdrip
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dvdrip - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Maxdamantus> Because that outputs 2.12.9, while it's actually 2.12.11
<sweettooth> !info dvdrip
<ubotu> dvdrip: perl front end for transcode. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1:0.98.4-0ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 1083 kB, installed size 2572 kB
<Jucato> Maxdamantus: try asking in #ubuntu maybe someone there would know better (given xchat isn't a KDE app...)
<Maxdamantus> I'd think that maybe it wouldn't be so much of a problem in Ubuntu.
<Maxdamantus> Since Ubuntu is GNOME, which is GTK based.
<Jucato> but you are trying to compile something not in the repository, and it's complaining about a package version from the repository, so that would still be a problem
<velo|gfx> ho
<eagles0513875> !sourceomatic
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<icecruncher> how can i virtualize an iso?
<icecruncher> as in make the computer think a cd is in, you know virtual drive
<sonoftheclayr> icecruncher: like mount an iso?
<icecruncher> yes
<Maxdamantus> icecruncher, what's the point of pretending it's a device?
<icecruncher> in win, you call it virtual drive
<Maxdamantus> mount -o loop -t iso9660 file.iso /path/to/mount
<icecruncher> thnks
<Maxdamantus> I think.
<eagles0513875> does anyone in here work for canonical
<icecruncher> nd to make them is how?
<Maxdamantus> Make what?
<icecruncher> iso
<Maxdamantus> Hmm..
<Maxdamantus> I believe you can use k3m
<eagles0513875> cant u make isos in k3b
<Maxdamantus> k3b I mean
<velo|gfx> no solution found with the allotted time.try harder [y/n]  <- whats that??
<icecruncher> ah
<Jucato> !iso | icecruncher
<ubotu> icecruncher: To mount an ISO disc image, type  sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint>  - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<tacklebox> Hmm, is there a way to change the resolution before booting?
<tacklebox> Screen res, that is.
<icecruncher> thnks Jucato :)
<tacklebox> As there is with the bootable disc.
<Maxdamantus> tacklebox, if the monitor in peripherals doesn't change the default.
<Maxdamantus> You can edit /etc/xorg/xorg.conf
<velo|gfx> somebody know what that is?:no solution found with the allotted time.try harder [y/n] 
<Maxdamantus> Or whatever the file's called.
<tacklebox> Well see, I'm having problems booting from the installation.
<tacklebox> And am currently booted from cd.
<tacklebox> In order even to boot from cd, I have to change the resolution from VGA to my monitor's native resolution.
<tacklebox> So I'd have to change it at from the boot menu, yes?
* jsk is away: Gone away for now.
<Maxdamantus> Do you mean screen resolution as in:
<crdlb> !away > jsk-away
<Maxdamantus> 1024x768, 1280x1024, etc?
<tacklebox> Yes
<Maxdamantus> So you're on the LiveCD atm?
<tacklebox> Yes
<Maxdamantus> "sudo -s" in a terminal.
<Maxdamantus> Then mount the root fs of your install.
<tacklebox> How do I go about doing that?
<Maxdamantus> Then from inside the fs you mounted, nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Maxdamantus> Hmm.. How many partitions do you have?
<tacklebox> Several
<Maxdamantus> Do you know which one contains the Kubuntu install?
<tacklebox> One is Windows, one is for swap, and one for the install
<eagles0513875> max cant he check using fdisk -l
<tacklebox> I can find out the exact name with the partition program, yeah?
<eagles0513875> tackle i think in shell u can use fdisk -l to check
<Maxdamantus> Yea, just use fdisk -l
<tacklebox> Yeah, that works.
<Maxdamantus> The correct one will probably have a star on it.
<Maxdamantus> Like:
<Maxdamantus> /dev/sda1   *           1        8993    72236241   83  Linux
<tacklebox> Hmm
<Maxdamantus> Then "mkdir /mnt/tmp"
* jsk-away is back.
<tacklebox> My one with a star is my Windows install, is that okay?
<Maxdamantus> And then, fine out the device name of the drive (/dev/sd**)
<tacklebox> Presumably since I installed it first
<Maxdamantus> Nope.
<Maxdamantus> Look for the one that says Linux
<tacklebox> Yeah, I know that.
<tacklebox> But it's okay that it doesn't have the star
<Maxdamantus> Yea, shouldn't matter if you have it set up right.
<Maxdamantus> It's the screen res you're having trouble with right? Not the booting of the kernel itself.
<tacklebox> Well, the kernel itself won't boot
<tacklebox> But I'm guessing it's due to the screen res
<tacklebox> Since I can't boot from cd without first changing the screen res
<Maxdamantus> What happens when you try loading it?
<tacklebox> It freezes up and the monitor goes to standby
<Maxdamantus> Hmm..
<Maxdamantus> Tried ctrl + alt + f1?
<zul_> alop
<ubuntu_> hi
<ports-> what program can i use to fix partition tables in kubuntu?
<ardchoille> !qtparted
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about qtparted - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ardchoille> !partition
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<ports-> right now i have 4 partitions on hdd0... its a 300 gb drive... and they total 430gb.
<ports-> lol well qtparted failed... it crashed when trying to read the disks
<ardchoille> IT crashed?
<ardchoille> I've never seen an app crash on *buntu
<ports-> lol
<ports-> well when it closes itself.. id call that a crash
<ardchoille> ports-: Run it from a term and see if there's any error output.
<fritz> please give me the webpage
<fritz> for customizing kde again
<fritz> :)
<ports-> X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 166
<ports->   Major opcode:  144
<ports->   Minor opcode:  3
<ports->   Resource id:  0x0
<ports-> Failed to open device
<ardchoille> fritz: http://www.kde-look.org  ?
<ports-> oh joy... qtparted has no ntfs support
<ardchoille> ports-: that has nothing to do with qtparted. that error is because xorg is trying to initialse wacom devices that you don't have. you can fix that easily by commenting out the wacom stuff in xorg.conf
<ardchoille> ports-: Ah, ok.. well, I have never used ntfs, so I don't know.
<ports-> ardchoille:  where do i edit xorg.conf
<ports-> ardchoille: hdd1 is a sata 300gb.. i had 3 partitions. 100gb, 100gb, 80gb..
<BlueDevil> while music is playing in amarok (using xine with alsa output) other programs can't output sound
<BlueDevil> how can i "fix" it?
<ports-> ardchoille:  i ran a dual boot of vista and xp.... and i tossed in a xp cd to format the xp off last night.... and it deleted my partition tables.
<ardchoille> ports-: Yes, winblows doesn't play well with other OS's.
<ports-> ive never had it wipe my partition tables
<ports-> so now im trying to recover the 2nd 100gb partition... because it has a lot of my stuff for school which i really need
<ardchoille> ports-: If you can pastebin your xorg.conf, I'll show you what to comment out to get rid of the baddevice error
<ports-> http://rafb.net/p/VbY8Vo26.html
<ardchoille> ports-: Comment out lines 138, 139 and 140 in that paste.. then restart x and the errors should disappear.
<ports-> what do i comment with?  #
<ardchoille> yes
<ports-> Error: Invalid partition table - recursive partition on /dev/sda.
<ports-> A bug has been detected in GNU Parted.  Refer to the web site of parted http://www.gnu.org/software/parted/parted.html for more informations of what could be useful for bug submitting!  Please email a bug report to bug-parted@gnu.org containing at least the version (1.6.25.1) and the following message:  Assertion (disk != NULL) at ../../libparted/disk.c:1074 in function ped_disk_next_partition() failed.
<ports-> No Implementation: Support for opening ntfs file systems is not implemented yet.
<ports-> Segmentation fault
<eagles0513875> ports what u tryign to do wiht ur ntfs partition
<ubuntu_> Ugh, back.
<tacklebox> *
<logixoul> Hi. Is there a way to exchange the channels for the left and the right speaker, systemwide?
<eagles0513875> what u mean log
<eagles0513875> logixoul: check in the mixer dude
<eagles0513875> at the bottom there is one
<logixoul> eagles0513875: hm, no. KMix doesn't seem to have the option.
<logixoul> there *is* a slider at the bottom, but it's for balance
<logixoul> what I want is: sent the signal for the left speaker to the right one and vice versa
<eagles0513875> hummmm
<eagles0513875> have u taken a look in sound system in the system setting
<logixoul> eagles0513875: yes, it isn't there either :(
<eagles0513875> :( i dunno waht to tell u dude
<cathal> anyone know how to transfer mp3's from kbuntu to my iriver, iv tryed ifpgui but cant get it to pick up my iriver
<eagles0513875> cathal: have u tried in amarok
<eagles0513875> wait r u using feisty or edgy
* logixoul is using feisty
<eagles0513875> how did u do that
<eagles0513875> lol
<eagles0513875> im using feisty x86_64
<logixoul> how did I do what? :)
<eagles0513875> where it says ur name in green then what ur using
<logixoul> heh
<eagles0513875> how did u do that lol
<logixoul> you just write "/me is a skinny bastard"
<logixoul> it's recognized by your client as an action
* logixoul is a skinny bastard
<logixoul> :p
* eagles0513875 is running feisty x86_64 and downloading the packages for gutsy tribe2 to help with testing
* eagles0513875 is goign to help with testing the 64bit version of gutsy tribe 2
* logixoul thinks that's enough /me for now
* eagles0513875 is hoping i can get an internship with canonical since im a computer engineering major in university
* logixoul nevertheless wonders if KDE 3.5.7 is ever gonna appear in the online updater for feisty
<eagles0513875> log i know they have kde4 pkgs in the repository
<ardchoille> *sich , time to drag out my ignore list
<eagles0513875> whoe u ignoring ard
<logixoul> "drag out"? :)
<eagles0513875> in honesty log i think they r skipping kde 3.5 and goign stright to 4 in gutsy
<eagles0513875> ill let u know once i do a dist upgrade to the test release
<ardchoille> no, kde4 won't be default in gutsy
<eagles0513875> kde 3.5 then
<logixoul> eagles0513875: nope, 3.5.7/8 will be in gutsy - it's stable and proven, unlike 4.0
<logixoul> 4 will be optional
<ardchoille> I think gutsy will have kde 3.5 and the repos will have packages so you can install 4.0 side-by-side
<eagles0513875> ahhh ok
<dasnipa`> eagles0513875: i doubt kde4 will be ready in time for gutsy
<eagles0513875> lol u never know
<dasnipa`> nah itll be in beta at best
<eagles0513875> lol
<eagles0513875> j/w how many of u guys have a laptop with a broadcom wireless card in it
<logixoul> dasnipa`: Gutsy is released 5 days before KDE 4.0.
<dasnipa`> which might make the release as logixoul as an optional pack
<eagles0513875> ouch
<dasnipa`> logixoul: ouch. that is unfortunate
<logixoul> dasnipa`: which means the final version of KDE 4.0 will be included on the installation media
<eagles0513875> isnt that schedule tenative cuz for feisty they said +- 5 days
<logixoul> (since there's always a 1-week period left for packaging)
<dasnipa`> logixoul: nice.
<logixoul> yep.
<eagles0513875> what u guys think about this guys http://bcm43xx.berlios.de/?go=devices reverse engineered broadcom linux driver since they refuse to release any linux drivers
<dasnipa`> KDE4 sounds sweet everything ive heard
<eagles0513875> same here
<logixoul> of course ;)
<eagles0513875> i honestly hope when they release gutsy they will have that reverse engineered wifi driver included in it
<logixoul> eagles0513875: isn't this what the GPL violation fiasco was about?
<blizzzek> what is device sr0 or sr1 usually?
<dasnipa`> doubt it
<eagles0513875> i dunno
<eagles0513875> broadcom hasnt said anything yet bout it
<logixoul> blizzzek: hmm, the serial ports maybe?
<dasnipa`> eagles0513875: IF broadcom comments that they dont mind... then maybe
<blizzzek> logixoul: that would be an explanation
<eagles0513875> basically what they did from what i have read
<icecruncher> hi
<logixoul> blizzzek: ah, no. google says "SATA and new PATA optical drives".
<eagles0513875> is they took the driver for windows apart and then rewrote it in c
* logixoul thinks "sata" and "pata" sound a lot like 2 twin ducks from some cartoon
<blizzzek> logixoul: thx... thats kinda weird
<logixoul> right
<blizzzek> logixoul: i have no such devices but there are i/o errors in dmesg
<eagles0513875> is rewriting a driver in a different language still in violation of the gpl
<logixoul> dunno
<logixoul> blizzzek: ^
<logixoul> eagles0513875: no, unless it's based on reverse engineered knowledge...
<blizzzek> i should not look at this
<eagles0513875> what do u mean
<dominion> hello I just installed kubuntu.. and can't get my screen to display the correct resolution
<logixoul> eagles0513875: reverse engineering a proprietary driver is generally illegal
<eagles0513875> ok
<dominion> can someone help?
<eagles0513875> just ask ur question dominion
<logixoul> dominion: kcontrol->peripherals->monitor
<logixoul> eagles0513875: he did
<dominion> I have a nvidia 7600GT and a dell2405fpw (which wasn't detected)
<eagles0513875> so u dont have anything showing up on ur screen
<dominion> the monitor isn't on the list either
<dominion> It's running at 1024*768
<eagles0513875> didu order ur dell machine with kubuntu
<logixoul> dominion: then ask in #xorg for directions as to editing /etc/X11/xorg.conf manually
<dominion> no.. it's my home built PC
<eagles0513875> is this the feisty release
<dominion> yes feisty AMD64
<alvyn> dominion: type sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg at terminal
<dominion> ok... lemme try
<alvyn> after that restart X server
<dominion> log out and in right to restart X server?
<dominion> do I select Vesa?
<eagles0513875> or u hit ctrl+shit+alt and backspace u can do it that way too to restart x
<eagles0513875> logixoul: this is technically what they did
<eagles0513875> http://bcm-specs.sipsolutions.net/ReverseEngineeringProcess
<dominion> I will select VESA
<logixoul> eagles0513875: yes, that is one of the reasons it was so controversial.
<dominion> Oh... there is NV maybe I should select that?
<logixoul> yes.
<eagles0513875> how come then the site hasent gone down and if u look on the first link i showed u they r still developing new stuff
<eagles0513875> Kprofthreat: was it u that had trouble getting stuff off ur ntfs partition
<logixoul> eagles0513875: they haven't been prosecuted, apparently.
<Kprofthreat> eagles0513875: Yes. I fixed it now.
<logixoul> dominion: nv is the unaccelerated FOSS driver, nvidia is the accelerated official closed driver
<Kprofthreat> eagles0513875: I tried getting an early start on Gentoo, but it crashed on me. >=[
<Kprofthreat> So, now I go away for about 12 hours
<eagles0513875> honestly i think broadcom doesnt care i think they r glad that someone is developing a linux driver cuz i saw that there was a partition that was goign round trying to petition them but they didnt want to do anything
<logixoul> probably.
<dominion> I have to specify amount of kB of memory. it has 256mb. so will I go with 256*1024?
<eagles0513875> these companies that dont support linux or dont provide good support really piss me off
<eagles0513875> leavethe card as is dude
<logixoul> dominion: yes, I think so
<eagles0513875> u dont need to shar any ram with it
<dominion> Ok
<eagles0513875> do u think if i submit that to someone at canonical they would release it with gutsy
<dominion> use kernel frame buffer?
<logixoul> dominion: I think you should answer 'no' here.
<dominion> ok. going with no
<eagles0513875> !sourceomatic
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<t1g3r> !eclipse
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about eclipse - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<t1g3r> i love your bot :D
<lousygarua> i've recently installed kdebase and sometimes apps like firefox or gnome-system-monitor just won't work.. why's that?? is it my old computer?
<logixoul> lousygarua: "won't work"?
<eagles0513875> no
<dasnipa`> t1g3r: 'your' bot is pretty generic... its the bot that is owned/maintained by ubuntu admins its on all the official chans
<eagles0513875> gnome system montior wont work cuz kubuntu is kde based
<logixoul> eagles0513875: that doesn't make sense you know.
<lousygarua> logixoul: i live my computer for the night, and when i get back adn try to launch firefox it just does its funny bouncing icon and then won't start, withotu any errors or anything.. weird
<logixoul> lousygarua: try launching firefox from a terminal, see if it outputs any messages
<dasnipa`> eagles0513875: there are many things wrong with what you said
<ardchoille> lousygarua: How did you install firefox?
<eagles0513875> ill shut up
<eagles0513875> lol
<logixoul> eagles0513875: how old are you?
<eagles0513875> 20
<logixoul> k
<dasnipa`> kubuntu isnt 'kde based' and just because an app is designed to integrate with KDE, or gnome doesnt make it exclusive to that WM
<lousygarua> ardchoille: it came with ubuntu, which is the original distro i installed.. i'll try to debug it abit later
<eagles0513875> lol im going through a tough patch atm and im just doing alot of thinking bout that and i have to admit im still quite a noob when it comes to linux but ever since i got on kubuntu ive learned tons
<dominion> It worked... thanks everyone... I now have native resolution on my LCD :D
<logixoul> dasnipa`: well, kubuntu's admin tools are built on KDE tech, and the default apps are KDE ones, so it can be said Kubuntu is 'kde based' actually.
<logixoul> dominion: nice ;)
<dominion> now to try and get compiz fusion going. Any recommendations for a how to guide suited for Nvida hardware?
<ardchoille> kubuntu is ubuntu-based and uses kde as its default desktop.
<icecruncher> !iso
<ubotu> To mount an ISO disc image, type  sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint>  - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<eagles0513875> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<dasnipa`> logixoul: well... thats still not quite the way to put it... because that implies that hierarchically kubuntu would have to be an abstraction of the WM, where the wm is clearly higher level than an OS level
<icecruncher> how can I make an ISO? from a bunch of folders?
<eagles0513875> icecruncher: use k3b
<logixoul> ardchoille: which is the same as "kubuntu is kde-based and uses ubuntu as its technological foundation" ;)
<icecruncher> eagles0513875: not burning onto a cd, it wont work
<ardchoille> logixoul: No, it's not the same. You're confusing the underlying distro with the desktop environment.
<logixoul> ok, fair enough.
<icecruncher> eagles0513875: I don't want to burn it, just make it, then moung it
<dasnipa`> hardware < bootstrap < kernal < OS < window manage < gui apps
<eagles0513875> have u tried looking in apt and search for iso
<icecruncher> eagles0513875: no
<icecruncher> eagles0513875: well, now it is. lol
* dasnipa` high fives ardchoille 
<ardchoille>  hardware < bootstrap < kernal < OS < desktop environment/window manage < gui apps  kde is not a wm, it's a desktop environment, kde uses kwin as its wm.
<eagles0513875> try that or u can do apt-cache iso in shell
<dasnipa`> ardchoille: true... i missed that stuf
<dasnipa`> step*
<ardchoille> I know lots of people who install kubuntu but don't use any kde apps.
<dominion> where is the restricted device manager ?
<eagles0513875> wow i have so many pkgs to upgrade lol
<ardchoille> dominion: I think that is a gtk2 app (gnome desktop)
<eagles0513875> just so i can test gutsy
<icecruncher> eagles0513875: it's Kiso
<crdlb> dominion, on ubuntu :/
<eagles0513875> ok hope it works for ya icecruncher
<dasnipa`> eagles0513875: id recommend virtualizing gutsy instead of upgrading on your main box
<eagles0513875> i dont have anything on here i need
<eagles0513875> all my music i have is on my windows partition
<rajkalyan> hey eaglses
<eagles0513875> sup rajkalyan
<rajkalyan> i need help
<dominion> Ok.. I'm just trying to follow the guide on installing the nvidia binary driver (so I can compiz fusion). what's the kubuntu alternative way?
<eagles0513875> whats wrong raj
<dasnipa`> okay. have at it... im just saying... a nice way of doing it is with virtualization if you were to want to not risk crashing your system
<rajkalyan> my pc ceashing
<rajkalyan> crashes a lot
<eagles0513875> dasnipa`: ive done it so many times lol im used to it
<eagles0513875> how does it crash
<eagles0513875> adn what r u doing when it crashes
<rajkalyan> it just stop
<rajkalyan> s
<rajkalyan> and shuts dowj
<rajkalyan> n
<eagles0513875> its a laptop right
<rajkalyan> yes
<rajkalyan> kubuntu
<rajkalyan> edgy
<dasnipa`> rajkalyan: sounds like a heat problem did you do anything to your processor? and are its fans running?
<ardchoille> eagles0513875: Good call
<rajkalyan> yes
<eagles0513875> make sure ur laptop is getting enough cooling
<rajkalyan> Nothing with the processor
<rajkalyan> ok
<eagles0513875> and if its not then get a cooling pad
<rajkalyan> it i
<rajkalyan> s
<eagles0513875> then r the fans running
<rajkalyan> theyre expensive
<rajkalyan> yes
<eagles0513875> both fans if u have 2 one for intake one for exhaust
<dasnipa`> rajkalyan: it runs fine right? and shuts down with no warnings?
<rajkalyan> yes both
<rajkalyan> yes
<rajkalyan> i cant rebot though
<rajkalyan> reboot
<dasnipa`> yeah thats gotta be heat...
<rajkalyan> oh
<rajkalyan> my intake is on the side
<rajkalyan> next to me power adapter'
<eagles0513875> there r also fans on the underside of it too
<rajkalyan> really
<rajkalyan> o yeah
<dasnipa`> heh
<eagles0513875> lol
<dasnipa`> yeah those are kinda important
<rajkalyan> the outake is in the bsck
<eagles0513875> if those rnt getting enough air ur going to need to get a cooling pad
<rajkalyan> my laps on a desk
<eagles0513875> i have bout 2 outtakes
<rajkalyan> me too
<rajkalyan> brbr
<rajkalyan> i gott aeat
<eagles0513875> is it raised and the fans underneath getting enough air
<eagles0513875> i think for me the thing that generates the most heat is my monitor since its a bright screen
<rockets> If I do sudo apt-get dist-upgrade its not going to put me in gutsy alpha right
<eagles0513875> nope
<eagles0513875> cuz u dont have the repositories in ur source lsit
<eagles0513875> what version r u upgrading from
<eagles0513875> and also all it will do is upgrade any pkgs that need to be upgraded
<eagles0513875> just like typing upgrade as well
<ardchoille> rockets: No, not until you put gutsy sources in your sources.list.
<rockets> i have feisty already. its just that if you do regular apt-get upgrade it wont install kernel upgrades, etc
<rockets> its a fresh kubuntu install
<eagles0513875> ok
<rockets> I could use adept updater
<rockets> but honestly
<rockets> adept sucks
<eagles0513875> i always use dist-upgrade cuz it gets all the upgradeable pkgs
<eagles0513875> lol
<eagles0513875> not only kernel updates but all the others too so that is how i upgrade mine
<rockets> but once gutsy is out wont dist-upgrade get you gutsy?
<eagles0513875> no
<eagles0513875> like was said before u would have to add the gutsy repositories
<rockets> I thought it would . . .
<eagles0513875> to ur source list
<rockets> hmm.
<rockets> ok
<eagles0513875> wait
<eagles0513875> i could be wrong am i right though that once gutsy is released anyone that it wont upgrade the pkgs unless u add the repositories
<Hobbsee> hiya eagles0513875
<rockets> Well whatever, its ok
<Hobbsee> eagles0513875: you're correct
<ardchoille> eagles0513875: Right, you have to add the repos for an apt-get upgrade to upgrade to the next release. otherwise it just updates the kernel.
<rockets> I typically upgrade to the next release the day it comes out anyway
<eagles0513875> book mark this then rockets
<eagles0513875> !sourceomatic
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<rockets> eagles0513875: i already use sourceomatic
<eagles0513875> lol ok
<rockets> anyway I don't upgrade literally
<rockets> i do a fresh install off cd
<rockets> Upgrading via apt to the next release version makes me paranoid their will be junk left on my system. Bad habit left over from windows upgrade installs I guess.
<rockets> Windows upgrade installs always left TONS of junk on your system from the last OS version
<ardchoille> rockets: Me too, and I have master scripts that update and tweak everything.. requires me to be in front of the computer for a total of about 10 minutes when I do a fresh install.
<rockets> hmm
<rockets> yeah i should really write a script to make all the changes I ALWAYS spend 45 minutes making after each install
<rockets> like ndiswrapper for example
<rockets> and concurrency = shell
<rockets> etc
<rockets> I did just "upgrade" to kubuntu though
<rockets> I've been using regular Ubuntu for a long time and thought I'd give kubuntu a chance.
<ardchoille> rockets: Like installing apps, tweaking xorg/fstab/etc, defining themes/wallpapers/icons. all that stuff.
<rockets> For whatever reason, it feels faster to me
<rajkalyan> how do you install icons
<ardchoille> rajkalyan: Unpack an icon theme into ~/.icons (for a single user) or into /usr/share/icons (system wide install)
<rockets> I don't get why kubuntu doesnt have a shortcut to kcontrol anywhere though
<rockets> btw whats the Kubuntu equivalent of gksu
<Hoyt> kdesu
<rockets> ty Hoyt
<ardchoille> rockets: You can add a menu item for kcontrol
<rockets> I need to find a good KDE theme too. I like the overall look of the system but not the theme/colors themselves
<ardchoille> rockets: http://www.kde-look.org
<ardchoille> That should keep you busy ;)
<rockets> ardchoille: is there an equivalent of alacarte for Kubuntu?
<ardchoille> rockets: kmenuedit
<addyk> pm eagles0513875
<addyk> :)
<rockets> ardchoille: somehow i knew it was going to be called kmenuedit
<rockets> and now i feel dumb
<ardchoille> rockets: Or, right click the kmenu button and choose from the list
<zorglu_> root      9968  1.8 16.4 881136 74240 ?        Ss   11:23   3:05 python /tmp/kde-root/adept_managerXz43Ka.tmp-extract/dist-upgrade.py --frontend DistUpgradeViewKDE <- moauoauoua scripting language are nice :) 800mbyte of virtual and 72mbyte of resident
<rockets> Great, KDE's power manager thinks my battery is "not present"
<rockets> it *IS* present
<eagles0513875> lol
<DjDarkman> Hy I`m having problems setting up my laptops DVD Writer mountig, can someome help me with this?
<eagles0513875> werent there some issues when feisty came out
<icecruncher> I love making driver modules
* icecruncher sighs
<icecruncher> DjDarkman: same here with a satalite pro
<DjDarkman> I just want to make it just mount when I put in a CD and unmount when I eject, nothing extra
<icecruncher> DjDarkman: mine won't even read the cd lol
<icecruncher> DjDarkman: idk, sorry
<DjDarkman> neighter mine...but I can write with it
<icecruncher> DjDarkman: wierd
<velo|gfx> somebody experienced with broadcom wlan controllers?
<DjDarkman> man I just can`t figure out why this doesn`t want to work, on my other PC it works fine
<hilary> (pokes eagles0513875) =)
<DjDarkman> velo|gfx: what type?
<velo|gfx> and kubuntu 7.04 ?
<velo|gfx> BCM4306
<DjDarkman> velo|gfx: wait a bit
<velo|gfx> 802.11 b/g
<eagles0513875> hey hilary
<eagles0513875> velo i got a hookup for ya
<hilary> hey =) you ok?
<eagles0513875> http://bcm43xx.berlios.de/?go=devices
<velo|gfx> he found it but i cant use it
<eagles0513875> i have that same card
<eagles0513875> y cant u
<velo|gfx> eagles0513875 : and does it work?
<eagles0513875> i havent set it up yet
<eagles0513875> and where i am doesnt have wireless to test it
<eagles0513875> not bad hilary is msn messenger workign now
<hilary> nope! :(
<daquino>  why is adept_installer so slow
<eagles0513875> can u shoot me a pm hil plz
<hilary> ok
<DjDarkman> hmmm can`t find it
<DjDarkman> but I have it saved on my harddirve
<ardchoille> hilary: You know you can use kopete to connect with msn messenging, right?
<rockets> God I love medibuntu
<eagles0513875> ard she was trying that the other day it wasnt working for her
<eagles0513875> !register | hilary
<ubotu> hilary: Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<ardchoille> eagles0513875: Ah, ok.
<DjDarkman> velo|gfx: you here?
<DjDarkman> velo|gfx: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=190177&highlight=Wireless+BCM4318+AirForce+Card  this howto worked for me
<eagles0513875> ard only thing i can think of is pidgin
<ardchoille> eagles0513875 , hilary: Well, I use kopete to talk with my friends who use msn messenger.
<velo|gfx> thy DjDarkman!
<eagles0513875> for some reason those she kept getting an error msg
<ardchoille> I use it for Yahoo, AOL, msn, icq
<eagles0513875> i use pidgin which is gaim replacement and it does the same thing
<hilary> I'm struggling to register here =S lolz give me a sec
<eagles0513875> ok lol
<DjDarkman> velo|gfx: np, hope it workes for you too, if you don`t understand something you can ask me, btw use the windows driver you got with your card
<ardchoille> hilary: /msg nickserv help register
<zorglu_> q. i just upgraded to feisty and now i got a 'line' in the middle of each button, a kind of coloring which make the button lower part darker than the upper part. i know it is possible to remove it by configuration because i already done it in edgy. my issue is i dont remember the name of the option, any suggestion on how to do that ?
<velo|gfx> DjDarkman : are you there?
<DjDarkman> velo|gfx: yes
<velo|gfx> how did you installed ndiswrapper? without internet?
<insector> ciao a tutti
<hilary123x> after about 10 minutes of feeling stupid about how to register
<velo|gfx> or did you connected direct?
<hilary123x> I think I have just managed it :D hurrah :D
<insector> c' qualche italiano che pu aiutarmi?
<eagles0513875> hil did u get my pm
<DjDarkman> velo|gfx: with internet
<velo|gfx> mhm k ok have to finde some lan cable =) thx
<icecruncher> DjDarkman: get any help yet
<DjDarkman> icecruncher: well I copied and modified my PC`s fstab entry hopefully it should work on my laptop too
<puppetmaster> Hello everyone
<DjDarkman> just a silly question
<puppetmaster> I need a downloader like IDM in linux
<DjDarkman> is it a bad thing to write on CD/DVD someting from a fat32 partition in linux?
<puppetmaster> What will it be?
<icecruncher> DjDarkman: lol
<puppetmaster> Anyone?
<icecruncher> !patience | puppetmaster
<ubotu> puppetmaster: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<dominion> does anyone know if opera configuration files are the same between windows and linux? Would I be able to copy them across? Or do I have to adjust everything from scratch?
<DjDarkman> icecruncher: this is not funny I need fat 32 for ms windows compatibility
<icecruncher> DjDarkman: jk
<puppetmaster> I'm soo sorry but it's a simple question
<mat1980> puppetmaster: what is IDM?
<puppetmaster> Internet Download Manager
<puppetmaster> it's a great download program
<zorglu_> q. i just upgraded to feisty and now i got a 'line' in the middle of each button, a kind of coloring which make the button lower part darker than the upper part. i know it is possible to remove it by configuration because i already done it in edgy. my issue is i dont remember the name of the option, any suggestion on the name/path of this option ?
<icecruncher> puppetmaster: oh, in firefox, get downthemall
<puppetmaster> ???
<blubbi> hi all
<icecruncher> puppetmaster: it's a firefox addon
<blubbi> can enybode help me to install a AWE64 ISA Sound card
<puppetmaster> I'll search for it and I'll get back to you
<blubbi> the problem is that it is a ISA card and I dont know how to install ISA cards
<aroo> why are you still using an isa card
<DjDarkman> mount is ignorent amd messed up, how can I make it come to it`s senses?
<DjDarkman> how can I make it forget that I switched off the power of my usb dvd writer?
<blubbi> aroo: its an old PC
<blubbi> and the card is still great
<DjDarkman> can someone recomend me a good partitioner program?
<blubbi> by the way.. where do I tell ubuntu to autoload modules... in gentoo I have /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6
<aroo> DjDarkman: gparted, qtparted
<blubbi> where I can put modules which should be loaded on startup
<icecruncher> DjDarkman: qtparted
<icecruncher> puppetmaster: found it yet?
* HymnToLife slaps Ueki : les amsg's ay le mal ! [ame] 
<velo|gfx> DjDarkman : still there? =9
<DjDarkman> yeah velo|gfx
<icecruncher> how is dolphin better? i heard from someone that it ws somehow way better
<velo|gfx> could you post that link one more time? my FF just sucked up :(
<DjDarkman> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=190177&highlight=Wireless+BCM4318+AirForce+Card
<DjDarkman> use opera :)
<DjDarkman> or konqueror
<icecruncher> no firefox rules
<icecruncher> lol
<velo|gfx> thx
<puppetmaster> yes I found it
<puppetmaster> thanks alot
<puppetmaster> but I wanted something more like Idm
<puppetmaster> it has so many feetures
<icecruncher> puppetmaster: what an idm?
<icecruncher> puppetmaster: use Kget
<puppetmaster> Internet Download Manager
<icecruncher> ah
<puppetmaster> What's so great about idm is
<khaije1> soooo........
<khaije1> where do i put my virtual machines....
<khaije1> ?
<puppetmaster> he shutdown my pc after finished
<puppetmaster> it has a schedule has so many great thing
<ardchoille> puppetmaster: kget can shutdown after downloads are finished :)
<icecruncher> ok, something crazy...
<icecruncher> can anyone tell me how to set up konversation to have a prive conversation as soon as it starts? (like ubotu for ex.)
<puppetmaster> I'll try it
<icecruncher> *privat
<zorglu_> icecruncher: see #konversation
<icecruncher> thks, lol
<puppetmaster> No, thnks to u
<icecruncher> puppetmaster: np
<eagles0513875> !sourceomatic
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<Jucato> icecruncher: Connection -> Server List -> Edit -> Commands -> in the text field you can put: /query ubotu
<velo|gfx> hmmm strange
<velo|gfx> if i try to restart kubuntu something strange happens. my monitor turn off but my computer did not restart
<velo|gfx> somebody know how it happens?
<icecruncher> if I wanna take out my usb drive, is it better to safely remove"?
<mat1980> icecruncher: it's a good thing to do
<icecruncher> mat1980: but why?
<mat1980> icecruncher: because Linux doesn't write changes on the drive immediately. It keeps changes on ram, untill you sync or umount.
<icecruncher> mat1980: thnks
<Jucato> icecruncher: it's the wise/good thing to do on any OS, Linux or Windows
<icecruncher> Jucato: true, but I've been told that it doesn't kill th usb, and doesn't matter
<Jucato> it may not kill the USB, but it may ruin some files some times, afaik
<icecruncher> :)
<mat1980> icecruncher: yes if's not safe your hour disk, is safe for your data
<icecruncher> ok, something else....:)
<icecruncher> what to do when my usb is in read only?
<icecruncher> I didn't set it to that
<logixoul> icecruncher: check the perms of /media/nameofdevice
<puppetmaster> What's wrong with rmvb files?
<puppetmaster> file:///home/puppetmaster/Desktop/D/Books/b/CONAN Doyle
<puppetmaster> file:///home/puppetmaster/Desktop/D/Books/b/0060763280.pdf
<puppetmaster> file:///home/puppetmaster/Desktop/D/Books/b/Dangerous Google - Searching For Secrets.pdf
<puppetmaster> file:///home/puppetmaster/Desktop/D/Books/b/Music and Lyrics DVDRiP XViD [WwW.TT1TT.NeT] .txt
<puppetmaster> file:///home/puppetmaster/Desktop/D/Books/b/Novel Collection 6.exe
<logixoul> huh?
<puppetmaster> file:///home/puppetmaster/Desktop/D/Books/b/+O'reilly 2006 - Mind Performance Hacks.pdf
<puppetmaster> file:///home/puppetmaster/Desktop/D/Books/b/+O'reilly - Mind Hacks [2005] .pdf
<puppetmaster> file:///home/puppetmaster/Desktop/D/Books/b/Powerful.Sleep.Secrets.Of.The.Inner.Sleep.Clock.pdf
<puppetmaster> file:///home/puppetmaster/Desktop/D/Books/b/The.Art.of.Intrusion.pdf
<puppetmaster> sorry
<logixoul> heh
<puppetmaster> I can't run it on VLC?
<puppetmaster>  and real player is very slowly
<puppetmaster> What should I do?
<icecruncher> !paste | puppetmaster
<ubotu> puppetmaster: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<logixoul> puppetmaster: try kaffeine
<puppetmaster> it didn't work on it also
<zorglu_> q. i just upgraded to feisty and now i got a 'line' in the middle of each button, a kind of coloring which make the button lower part darker than the upper part. i know it is possible to remove it by configuration because i already done it in edgy. my issue is i dont remember the name of the option, any suggestion on the name/path of this option ?
<logixoul> haha
<logixoul> zorglu_: it's supposed to look like a cool lightning effect. just switch from polyester to plastik to get rid of it
<zorglu_> logixoul: ok trying
<logixoul> zorglu_: or, alternatively, change the button type from "glass" to "inverted" or "normal" in the polyester options
<torch> hi all, is it possible to extract the installation .iso file to an USB device and boot/install from that USB device?
<logixoul> zorglu_: kcontrol->appearance->style
<logixoul> !usb
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about usb - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<zorglu_> logixoul: did the job, thanks :)
<logixoul> np
<velo|gfx> after an update ive got 2 diffrent kubuntu versions on grub! with endings 15 and 16
<velo|gfx> whats wrong?
<logixoul> velo|gfx: nothing
<logixoul> velo|gfx: 15 is the old version
<logixoul> velo|gfx: it's still there just in case the new one fails
<velo|gfx> mhm
<velo|gfx> k
<velo|gfx> so i sould just to start the new one
<velo|gfx> -to
<silver_> does anybody knows how to make 3D support on video trindent cyber blade ?
<velo|gfx> thx :)
<romudog> Linux Pwnz All.
<mat1980> icecruncher: is your disk mounted read-only, or have you no permission? what is the output of mount?
<dominion> what would cause a "returned error code(1)" when I attempt "sudo apt-get update"?
<icecruncher> mat1980: I didn't try to mount it man
<dominion> actually it says "Sub-process gzip returned an error code (1)"
<icecruncher> mat1980: I'll try now, but I couldn't format in qtparted
<mat1980> icecruncher: system do it automatically. You have to know how.
<icecruncher> mat1980: pls explain
* mode/#kubuntu [+b *!*n=romudog@*.hsd1.wa.comcast.net]  by Riddell
* romudog was kicked off #kubuntu by Riddell (Riddell)
<mat1980> icecruncher: when you plug in a drive in the usb, system mounts it. You have to know what option it uses.
<Darkrift411> how do i install an older version of firefox?
<Darkrift411> can i do it with apt?
<Darkrift411> or do i have to build it
<icecruncher> mat1980: what option
<icecruncher> ?
<mat1980> icecruncher: mount options. When you mount something you can give some option. But what does format concern? I havn't understood what you are tring to do with gparted.
<icecruncher> mat1980: I'm trying to format my disk, but It won't let me read it format it whatever
<mat1980> icecruncher: sorry... can't translate the second part of your sentence.
<dominion> ice cruncher is unable to read or format.
<dominion> I think that's ice is a saying.
<icecruncher> mat1980: as in I cannot make any changes to the disk, nor can I acess tit's content :)
<icecruncher> yep
<icecruncher> *it's
<dominion> tit's   :P
<icecruncher> sorry
<mat1980> mat1980: thanks :) now I've understood :)
<mat1980> icecruncher: well... plug in the drive, and give use the output of dmesg
<dominion> why would this error occur? "
<dominion> gzip: stdin: not in gzip format
<dominion> Err http://security.ubuntu.com feisty-security/main Packages
<dominion>   Sub-process gzip returned an error code (1)
<dominion> It's coming from a reliable server I imagine. And I have tried the update many times.. but it's always the same error.
<dominion> it's really frustrating.. I just want to install stuff, and I can't get any further.
<puppetmaster> how to mount a .daa cd?
<puppetmaster> how to mount a .daa cd image ?
<icecruncher> mat1980: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27414/
<mat1980> icecruncher: sudo fdisk -l /dev/sda ?
<snake_> i did apt-get autoremove and now i have no sound and i can not play videos in browsers
<_4strO> snake_: can you paste the return of this command : cat /var/log/dpkg.log | grep remove
<_4strO> or simply look what it was removed
<BluesKaj> Morning all :)
<icecruncher> BluesKaj: good evenig :)
<icecruncher> ah, my spelling is killing me
<icecruncher> good evening
<polopolo> Can I come here for mozilla Thunderbird questions?
<snake_> _4strO: here is the return http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27420/
<icecruncher> polopolo: you can try
<_4strO> snake_: what time is it ?
<_4strO> snake :p look on that you gave me you have the date
<_4strO> when did you type apt-get autoremove ?
<icecruncher> polopolo: or try #mozilla
<snake_> _4strO: now its 4 a clock
<hilary> Hey
<icecruncher> hay
<snake_> i did that at 4 a clock in the morning
<snake_> before 12 hours
<BluesKaj> 10 AM here icecruncher , so it's still morning :)
<Schuenemann> heya
<BluesKaj> hi Schuenemann
<icecruncher> BluesKaj: here 9 pm
<Schuenemann> 10:00? cool, just an hour of difference :-p
<BluesKaj> aha asia or oz
<hilary> so is no one struggling to sign into their messengers with Kopete or Pidgin or anything? or is it just me?
<polopolo> How can I get mail from one a-mail addres to one folder on mozilla Thunderbird
<Schuenemann> hilary, I'm on gtalk/pdgin and msn/amsn
<jussi01> @now helsinki
<ubotu> Current time in Europe/Helsinki: June 27 2007, 17:01:01 - Current meeting: Edubuntu
<Schuenemann> @now salvador
<Schuenemann> unknown heh
<polopolo> @now amsterdam
<ubotu> Current time in Europe/Amsterdam: June 27 2007, 16:01:28 - Current meeting: Edubuntu
<hilary> so its just me then lolz
<Schuenemann> @now bahia
<ubotu> Current time in America/Bahia: June 27 2007, 11:01:48 - Current meeting: Edubuntu
<polopolo> @now amsterdam | Schuenemann
<Schuenemann> thanks, it's very important for me to know what time is it in Amsterdam
<polopolo> Nobody has answer on my question?
<eagles0513875> hilary
<Schuenemann> polopolo, could you explain it better?
<hilary> eagles
<polopolo> ok
<eagles0513875> did u sing back in
<BluesKaj> polopolo, what exactly are you trying to do ...import email addresses ?
<eagles0513875> hilary: do /msg nickserv identify then ur password
<Schuenemann> use one folder per account?
<hilary> yeah Pidgin and Kopete still hate me
<eagles0513875> :(
<snake_> can anyone help me with the sound server error please
<icecruncher> @bangkok
<polopolo> no, that e-mail from a e-mail addres comes into a folder in mozilla thunderbird
<eagles0513875> join the pidgin channel and see if anyone else is having the same issues
<Schuenemann> polopolo, you can use a filter
<jussi01> !thunderbird
<ubotu> a FOSS email client, capable of close cooperation with Firefox, both by the Mozilla Foundation.  To make your thunderbird links open in firefox see http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=60427
<icecruncher> @now bangkok
<ubotu> Current time in Asia/Bangkok: June 27 2007, 21:04:17 - Current meeting: Edubuntu
<jussi01> heh, thats not much help is it...
<polopolo> filter, ok, I try
<Schuenemann> polopolo, tools > filter
<eagles0513875> hilary: ur passwords typed in correctly and caps lock not turned on
<polopolo> I saw, thank you:D
<icecruncher> BluesKaj: I've now been online like 11 hours
<icecruncher> lol
<eagles0513875> anyone know where canonical is based
<BluesKaj> icecruncher, sounds to me like you need a life too :)
<icecruncher> eagles0513875: isle of weight?
<polopolo> eagles: A rich african men?
<polopolo> !o4o | eagles0513875
<ubotu> eagles0513875: Some things are inappropriate for #ubuntu-offtopic. It is asked that controversial topics: war, race, religion, politics (unless related to software licencing), gender, sexuality, drugs, questionable legal activities, removing of oneself from the planet (except by space travel) are not for here, perhaps #off-topic or ##politics. Microsoft software in ##windows (Please note Freenode Policy) - Thanks.
<jussi01> !canonical
<BluesKaj> eagles0513875, UK
<ubotu> Canonical Ltd. is committed to the development, distribution and promotion of open source software products, and to providing tools and support to the open source community. It is the driving force behind the Ubuntu, Kubuntu, Xubuntu, and Edubuntu Operating Systems. Canonical's website is at http://www.canonical.com/
<polopolo> oops
<icecruncher> icecruncher: well it's summer break, no school til august
<polopolo> sorry wrong
<eagles0513875> kool
<eagles0513875> polo wtf
<polopolo> eagles0513875: sorry wrong
<eagles0513875> lol
<eagles0513875> ty blues
<Schuenemann> what is o4o?
<icecruncher> oho?
<Schuenemann> and what is oho?
<Schuenemann> [11:05:58]  <polopolo> !o4o | eagles0513875
<eagles0513875> ?
<icecruncher> i mean oh oh?
<polopolo> Founded in 2004, Canonical Ltd is a company headquartered in Europe with 90+ employees working in over 18 countries. Canonical is the commercial sponsor of Ubuntu project.
<eagles0513875> brb guys need to restart my modem see if that helps anything
<icecruncher> eagles0513875: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Canonical
<polopolo> !o4o > Schuenemann
<icecruncher> well more like http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Canonical_Ltd.
<icecruncher> sorry
<Schuenemann> polopolo, I wanted to know what is "o4o"
<polopolo> oh
<polopolo> wait
<icecruncher> hey its on the isle of man
<polopolo> !notrue
<icecruncher> I ws close
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about notrue - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<icecruncher> lol
<polopolo> offtopic4offtopic
<Schuenemann> very descriptive...
<icecruncher> haha
<snake_> this is what i get when i try to play something.
<snake_> Sound server fatal error:
<snake_> Error while initializing the sound driver:
<snake_> device: default can't be opened for playback (Operation not permitted)
<Schuenemann> !pastebin > snake_
<BluesKaj> in the irish sea...interesting, icecruncher
<icecruncher> mat1980: any solution yet?
<snake_> sorry
<icecruncher> BluesKaj: less taxes maybe, no patent issues
<snake_> !pastebin
<snake_> Sound server fatal error:
<snake_> Error while initializing the sound driver:
<snake_> device: default can't be opened for playback (Operation not permitted)
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<snake_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27426/
<mat1980> icecruncher: sorry.. I was away. Can you give me again the link of the fdisk ?
<BluesKaj> less parent issues in europe in general , anyway
<icecruncher> mat1980: at the bottom
<eagles0513875> hilary u still here
<icecruncher> mat1980: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27417/
<icecruncher> BluesKaj; *parent*  rotflol
<icecruncher> mat1980: thnks
<mat1980> icecruncher: well... it shows the fat partition... the output of mount ?
<icecruncher> mat1980: ?
<icecruncher> oh
<BluesKaj> MS is trying to FUD some of the linux enterprise co's and mandriva just told them to take flying leap ... no patents on softwate code in Europe
<BluesKaj> or very few
<icecruncher> mat1980: mount: mount point /media/usb does not exist
<mat1980> icecruncher: ok, but type only the command mount, without any option. It will show you what is mounted on the system
<icecruncher> mat1980: done
<mat1980> icecruncher: resolved?
<icecruncher> no
<snake_> artsd crashed. what can i do
<snake_> ?
<mat1980> icecruncher: then... where is the output?
<icecruncher> mat1980: at the bottom
<icecruncher> mat1980; ok, it resolved
<icecruncher> mat1980: no idea why
<lontra> can i resize an ext3 partition with qtparted?
<icecruncher> mat1980: read yes, no format
<icecruncher> mat1980: just gonna try on win :()
<mat1980> icecruncher: I guess id of paste changes every time you change its content. So you should give the new link every time.
<mat1980> icecruncher: do you start gparted with sudo?
<Daisuke_Ido> lontra: i would recommend gparted, qtparted tends to be rather buggy
<fritz> how do you change the taskbar...the original big grey ugly 1 with something that looks more 21th century?
<BluesKaj> gparted live cd is the best way to go...solid with many more options
<icecruncher> mat1980: well I did it in win, so now it works
<BluesKaj> !gparted | lontra
<ubotu> lontra: GParted is is a !GUI partitioning program. Type  sudo apt-get install gparted  in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<fritz> and if any1 knows how do you make the windows themselves transparent?
<fritz> ?
<BluesKaj> I must admit utorrent running under wine and DLing the same file is quite a bit faster then ktorrent ... interesting
<BluesKaj> !eyecandy
<ubotu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<mat1980> icecruncher: ok
<philip_> Oh noes
<fritz> ok,,,,
<philip_> First install hey guys :) great OS
<fritz> well that didn't help
<fritz> i'm running kubuntu
<fritz> and there is no theme manager here
<philip_> anyone know a utorrent style app for linux, automated RSS downloading etc
<fritz> and nowhere does it say how to change the taskbar or toolbar
<fritz> neither is there any info on window transparency
<eagles0513875> do u have the beryl theme manager
<eagles0513875> i know u can change that stuff with that
<philip_> theme manager sucks
<vander> fritz-try system settings->advanced->KDE resources
<dr_willis> I tend to use ktorrent for my torrent needs
<eagles0513875> what bout azureus
<eagles0513875> hilary ill ttyl
<clouder`grr> Where do I find power management options in KDE?  Mainly for telling the monitors to turn off after so long or not
<Daisuke_Ido> system settings > monitor and display
<dr_willis> Theres a Panel applet that lets ya set some of those. i think. also.
<dr_willis> My laptop hass some other panel applet for a few other powersettings also
<clouder`grr> When I go into Monitor and Display it says I have an orphaned control module or an old 3rd party module
<clouder`grr> I originally ran gnome, and I'm giving the kubuntu package a run
<dr_willis> you did install the 'kubuntu-desktop' package?
<clouder`grr> dr_willis: yeah
<dr_willis> it should all work. Thats how i normally do it all.
<dr_willis> Its possible its some odd video card driver issue.
<omega> hy to all
<omega> yes i'm back
<omega> to bother u all :))
<omega> whit my beryl
<omega> i gues that i don't know to set up my videeo card
<omega> that's why doesn't work my beryl
<omega> can help me
<jussi01> omega: /join #ubuntu-effects
<rockets> How do I enable logging in Kopete? I can't seem to find the option.
<Some_Person> Is there an ubuntu human theme for kde?
<Jucato> rockets: Settings -> Configure Plugins -> History
<Jucato> Some_Person: try http://www.kde-look.org
<rockets> ty
<Some_Person> I can't find one
<rockets> Some_Person: all I've found is an old broken one
<Some_Person> me too
<rockets> That'd be really nice though.
<Some_Person> I want it to make KDE apps look better in Ubuntu - I am not an actual KDE user
<Some_Person> But I thought this would be a better place to ask
<Some_Person> all i have is the broken one that doesn't work and you can't delete
<rockets> Can I use the regular ubuntu restricted module manager if I have kubuntu
<dr_willis> rockets,  yes.. i use it all the time. :)
<zorglu_> q. on feisty, when unlog/restart etc.. a splash screen appears with some options, it has a 'weird' video effect in the background, how can i disable this effect ?
<zorglu_> q. feisty starts a networkmanager and batterymanager in the applet of the panel, i would like it to stop, where should i look ?
<dr_willis> remoive the programs, log out, when you log back in. they proberly wont restart.
<zorglu_> dr_willis: all is in the 'probably' :) i tried and they do
<zorglu_> do restart i mean
<fritz> 1. Make sure your xorg graphics driver has composite support and that you have composite turned on in your xorg.conf.
<fritz> can any1 tranlate that?
<fritz> http://dot.kde.org/1179921215/1179939974/1179941671/1180012629/
<fritz> this is the tutorial on how to make windows transparent
<fritz> i did everything but it doesen't work
<dr_willis> zorglu_,  theres some 'save session' feature of kde. that may not be enabled righht. I nrmally have mine set to 'save on logout' i recall.
<fritz> i found the windows tranlucency option in kcontrol
<fritz> and set them to 30% but they don't change:(
<zorglu_> ok i have seen this recently, lets try
<fritz> any1?
<fritz> 1. Make sure your xorg graphics driver has composite support and that you have composite turned on in your xorg.conf.
<fritz> can any1 translate that?
<fritz> come on...somebody...anybody?
<Jevon> ok,question:
<jussi01> fritz /join #ubuntu-effects
<Jevon> Adept will no longer allow me to update or install packages, because it says that there is another adept process running. How do I stop the other process?
<zorglu_> !fix-adept
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fix-adept - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<zorglu_> i keep forgeting this alias
<jhutchins_wk> !adeptfix
<ubotu> If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<zorglu_> i wasnt that far
<jussi01> lol
<fritz> ?
<Jevon> man, I like that bot
<jhutchins_wk> fritz: Translate it into what?
<fritz> what does it mean
<fritz> cause i changed the translucrency and nothing happens
<jhutchins_wk> Looks like pretty plain english to me, but not necessarily related to translucency, which works with some card but not others.
<Arwen> quick question, I know KDE4 is far from done, but how much of it works?
<jhutchins_wk> Arwen: Last I heard, mostly the part that crashes, but that was a while ago.
<Arwen> ok
<Jevon> sounds like windows
<jhutchins_wk> I'm starting to see more preliminary packages available, so I'd say it's moving from alpha to beta stage.
<mat1980> Jevon: killall adept
<fritz> what is KWin?
<jussi01> !info kwin
<ubotu> kwin: the KDE window manager. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.6-0ubuntu20.1 (feisty), package size 1025 kB, installed size 3328 kB
<zorglu_> sudo rm /usr/share/autostart/guidance-power-manager.desktop <- trying that now
<ardchoille> Is there a desktop switcher type of app that will, when activated, zoom out and show non=overlapped thumbnails of all opened apps and let you choose an app?
<Cugel> ardchoille: that's in Beryl/Compiz
<dr_willis> Ive seen a similer thing in that mettis (mettiss?) also. :)
<Arwen> ardchoille, that requires a compositing manager, e.g. compiz
<ardchoille> Cugel: I won't runs those. Isn't there a stand-alone app that does it?
<dr_willis> ardchoille,  not that ive seen
<Arwen> ardchoille, no, because it only works when composite is enabled...
<zorglu_> dr_willis: ok my magic rm did the job :) no more powermanager applet :)
<ardchoille> Arwen: No, it doesn't. I've used one but forgot the name.
<Arwen> otherwise you can't grab the windows to thumbnail em
<Schuenemann> @now montreal
<ubotu> Current time in America/Montreal: June 27 2007, 11:30:55 - Next meeting: Xubuntu Developers in 4 hours 29 minutes
<Arwen> ^^ - simple as that, you're just not remembering right
<ardchoille> Arwen: I know there's one that doesn't require compositing. I just need to remember the name.
<icecruncher> I need a new fstab, mine is messed up
<Arwen> but how would it work? if there's no composite enabled, the thumbnailer can't intercept the windows before they're drawn to screen
<icecruncher> how can I get one?
<Arwen> icecruncher, uh.... go fix it, you can't "get a new fstab"
<icecruncher> Arwen: fix it how, it's all )&%#)%
<Arwen> go pastebin it and I'll take a look
<nirmal> !beryl
<ubotu> beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. Help in #ubuntu-effects
<Arwen> !compiz is better than beryl
<Arwen> oh, oops
<ardchoille> compiz and beryl merged
<nirmal> how to get it
<icecruncher> Arwen: fix it how?
<Arwen> read the link..
<Arwen> icecruncher, it's just a file... you fix it by editing it
<icecruncher> !fsatb
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fsatb - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Arwen> !fstab > icecruncher
<nirmal> compiz where from i download Arwen
<Arwen> ........................
<kenzo> hi
<jhutchins_wk> !compiz | nirmal
<ubotu> nirmal: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<icecruncher> Arwen: yeah, but I'd like to start over
<jhutchins_wk> icecruncher: What is it exactly that you would like us to tell you?
<icecruncher> jhutchins_wk: my whole mounting of my usb disk is messd up, want a fresh fstab like at boot
<jhutchins_wk> icecruncher: Well, the original fstab is generated by the installer.  You could reinstall if you insist that you don't want to fix the one you have.
<ardchoille> ok, I meant app switcher, not desktop switcher. My bad.
<icecruncher> jhutchins_wk: reinstall, can i repair the system?
<jhutchins_wk> icecruncher: Certainly.
<icecruncher> jhutchins_wk: as in via alternate cd repair?
<jhutchins_wk> icecruncher: Like arwen said, read the doc on fstab, and if necessary pastebin your current one and ask for help.
<jhutchins_wk> icecruncher: No.
<jhutchins_wk> icecruncher: Not any way that I know of at least.
<ardchoille> icecruncher: You didn't make a backup before editing it?
<icecruncher> ardchoille; no, it was edited via the disks and filesys in sys settings, coudnt change after that
<jhutchins_wk> icecruncher: In the time you've been moaning about it, you could have fixed it already.
<icecruncher> jhutchins_wk: sure
<zorglu_> q. on feisty, there is a 'log out' splash which has a 'weird' effect on the background, how can i disable it ? the dark bar going up and down
<paolo> before i have lost my connection to this channel, i've asked: is there a protocol which is both reliable and connectionless?
<icecruncher> ok, sorry for moaning, I'll go rtsm
<zorglu_> paolo: not a mainstream one, no
<zorglu_> paolo: why do you ask for that ?
<dr_willis> zorglu_,  i just disable all the splash/framebuffer stuff :)
<zorglu_> paolo: thinking about it, reliable imply connection
<see-g> paolo: uhm ... I saw a description of something like that some time ago when I randomly browsed through the sourceforge
<zorglu_> dr_willis: ok trying this :)
<SunStealth> Hey guys, I need help, where can I find the sound config file for my alsa sound device?
<zorglu_> dr_willis: i browse the kcontrol, and found nothing about splash/framebuffer. any more precise pointer ?
<icecruncher> ok, would anyone mind helping me edit my fstab? the link is http://pastebin.ubuntu-nl.org/27438/
<dr_willis> zorglu_,  its a kernel boot time option i disable.
<dr_willis> # defoptions=nosplash nofb
<zorglu_> dr_willis: ah ok, well this wont help the kde delog, no ? i mean would be surprising...
<dr_willis> in the menu.lst and rerun grub-install
<dr_willis> :)
<dr_willis> kde delog?
<dr_willis> im refering to the boot splash/gfx/eye candy.
<zorglu_> dr_willis: i was talking of the splash you get when you do the desktop -> popup menu -> logout
<zorglu_> dr_willis: on feisty you got a splash in the middle of the screen with various big icons
<zorglu_> dr_willis: and a weird background effect, just would like to disable this effect
<dr_willis> I dont recall seeing any  effect... other then a greying out of the background I think. lets look
<icecruncher> jhutchins_wk: would you mind helping me?
<zorglu_> dr_willis: this is a 'darker bar going up and down'
<dr_willis> It just does a animated 'dark fade' Hmm..  i always log out so fast.. i never notice it.
<zorglu_> dr_willis: me too but it make my screen 'blink' in practice :)
<dr_willis> #kde may know the proper place to kill that effect. Ive never seen issues with it.
<dr_willis> or be a realman and just hit - alt-ctrl-backspace! :)
<ardchoille> hahaha
<zorglu_> dr_willis: in fact this has been added by kubuntu people apparently and is not on kde itself, from jucato on kde
<dr_willis> or add a logout button to the panel.
<zorglu_> dr_willis: yep i will find workaround if i can fix it properly
<Jucato> zorglu_: hold on a sec, let me try to get something
<ardchoille> zorglu_: How often do you log out? My main computer has been logged into kde for 3 months.
<dr_willis> ive seen a similer effect for the various 'enter root password' things as well.
<zorglu_> ardchoille: a lot :)
<Jucato> zorglu_: you want to remove the fade effect?
<Jucato> dr_willis: that's what happens on Ubuntu iirc
<zorglu_> Jucato: yep, or make it more 'subtle', the edgy one was ok,
<ardchoille> dr_willis: *that* has to do with the system keeping apps (keyloggers) from sniffing the admin pass.
<zorglu_> Jucato: but no effect is ok too
<dr_willis> I think we need animated video effects in thebackground!
<dr_willis> like for kdesu - there shouldbe comptuers exploding as a warning! :)
<Jucato> dr_willis: run mplayer without borders? :)
<Jucato> fullscreen
<Jucato> zorglu_: ok I think I have something, hold on
<dr_willis> Logout shows various pc's  err.... melting.. :)
<zorglu_> Jucato: ok waiting :)
<icecruncher> jhutchins_wk: what is the mtab file?
<ardchoille> !mtab
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mtab - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Arwen> mtab lists mounted filesystems doesn't it?
<Jucato> zorglu_: in ~/.kde/share/config, open or create the ksmserverrc file (most probably it exists already)
<icecruncher> Arwen: so where would usb come into play? mtab or fstab?
<Arwen> .........
<Jucato> zorglu_: then add this whole section at the end: http://rafb.net/p/XMFTpy85.html
<zorglu_> wow :)
<zorglu_> Jucato: ok trying
<Jucato> zorglu_: the numbers are in milliseconds. the last one is in "percent"
<Jucato> (0.6 = 60%)
<Jucato> of course, the first one is either true or false
<Jucato> doFancyLogout=false disables the fade effect. not sure if it brings back the default KDE fade
<ardchoille> Jucato: Wow, you know kde quite well. I'm glad you're in this channel.
<Jucato> lol no
<icecruncher> Arwen: i get it, mtab is what to do when mount command is used
<Jucato> it just so happen that I kept bugging the creator of that logout effect patch for that :)
<Darkrift411> ok, i have a major problem
<icecruncher> jhutchins_wk: is there a howto for mtab?
<Darkrift411> seems any type of video is causing problems
<Darkrift411> at first i thought it was just my browsers
<Darkrift411> but now i cant even watch tv shows ive downloaded
<Darkrift411> everything that plays video is freezing up
<dr_willis>  locate  ksmserverrc   - shows several example ksmserverrc files   -- nifty
<zorglu_> Jucato: cool thanks :)
<dr_willis> usr/share/kubuntu-default-settings/kde-profile/lesser-visual-impairment/share/config/ksmserverrc
<dr_willis> that may be good for my wife. :)
<zorglu_> Jucato: i experimented a bit, and there is a bug in the timer interpretation :)
<Jucato> dr_willis: yeah there should be at least 2 or 3
<Darkrift411> vlc, kaffiene, mplayer, firefox, konqueror and anything else i try to play video in arehaving this problem
<Jucato> dr_willis, zorglu_: oh let me throw in something else for that :)
<Jucato> doUbuntuLogout= in the same section of ksmserverrc
<zorglu_> Jucato: try to put 50 on both Time and you will see the fade bar freeze in the middle of the screen
<Jucato> dr_willis, zorglu_: true = new Kubuntu logout dialog. false = default KDE logout dialog
<Darkrift411> anyone got any ideas?
<foose12> im having a disply issue in kubuntu, is this the right place to ask?
<zorglu_> Jucato: cool thanks, i got my edgy logout back :)
<Evolution2> i have been trying to install the new version of wine. i untared it in my home directory but i dont understand what command i need to use to install it. btw, its wine 0.9.39
<zorglu_> Jucato: thanks you are always so helpfull :)
<Jucato> hahah
<Jucato> you just got lucky :)
<Jucato> !info wine
<ardchoille> Jucato: Well, I'm glad you bugged him :)
<ubotu> wine: Microsoft Windows Compatibility Layer (Binary Emulator and Library). In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.33-0ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 9576 kB, installed size 44452 kB
<dr_willis> Thers some experimental repository of wine  - i though for the latest releases.. for those that have to be cuttung edge. I guess. :)
<icecruncher> do you have to restart the system once you've edited the fstab and the mtab?
<dr_willis> but ive not used them.
<dr_willis> icecruncher,  i cant recall ever needing to edit the mtab.
<Darkrift411> is there another place i could ask?
<dr_willis> icecruncher,  and it depends on whatyou did to the fstab.
<Evolution2> so i should just stick to the adept wine
<Evolution2> thats version 0.9.33
<foose12> when i sety my desktop are to the maximim of 1280x1024, i gert purple vertical lines running down the screen about every 2 cm
<Darkrift411> id think its new enough Evolution2
<dr_willis> Evolution2,  if it works for what you need..id stick to it.
<foose12> i have a samsubg 19inch
<Jucato> Darkrift411: there is no need for you to compile (which is what you'll end up doing with that tarball/archive)
<Darkrift411> thats not for me
<Darkrift411> im having the video probs :(
<Evolution2> dr_willis: ok thanks
<Evolution2> so to get rid of the untar just delete it right?
<Jucato> Darkrift411: just add this line to your repositories "deb http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt feisty main"
<Jucato> er sorry Darkrift411
<Darkrift411> Jucato,
<Darkrift411> heh
<Jucato> Evolution2: there is no need for you to compile (which is what you'll end up doing with that tarball/archive)
<Jucato> Evolution2: just add this line to your repositories "deb http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt feisty main"
<Darkrift411> dont think anyone saw my q:'
<Darkrift411> s
<Evolution2> as in konsole?
<Jucato> Darkrift411: I saw. but no idea sorry
<Jucato> Evolution2: in Adept or manually, either way
<dr_willis> http://wine.budgetdedicated.com feisty/main wine 0.9.39~winehq0~ubuntu~7.04-1
<fritz> is there anyway 2 make windows background transparent...as in replace the white picture with a transparent one?
<dr_willis> :) version 9.39 there.
<Evolution2> thanks
<Jucato> Evolution2: in Adept, go to Adept menu -> Manage Repositories -> Third party tab
<Jucato> then add the line that I just gave you in quotes
<Arwen> fritz, what window?
<Jucato> (don't add the quotes)
<Evolution2> ok
<Arwen> without composite, you can use fake transparency if that suites your needs
<fritz> all windows
<dr_willis> Ya got Fake Transparencies.. then ya got real ones.. :)
<Arwen> nope
<fritz> form konqueror
<dr_willis> both are a bit on the useless side. I think.
<Arwen> go get beryl (dead software) or compiz
<fritz> allready have it
<Darkrift411> beryl is dead?
<fritz> but it runns really slow
<fritz> on my computer
<dr_willis> Thats the price you pay.
<dr_willis> :)
<fritz> no it's quite popular actually
<fritz> ^.^
<dr_willis> Its dead as in the projects are merging...
<icecruncher> ok, in fstab, what does the suid mean?
<Darkrift411> damnit
<dr_willis> icecruncher,  'suid/nosuid' disables/allows the use of suid binaries on the partition/filesystem
<icecruncher> dr_willis: suid binaries being biaries run with sudo?
<dr_willis> icecruncher,  100% wrong. :)
<dr_willis> suid binaries have the SUID bit set
<icecruncher> ;(
<dr_willis> nothing to do with 'sudo'
<icecruncher> ?
<dr_willis> Time to read/google about  'suid' bits I guess. :)
<dr_willis> somthing that is 'suid root' when it runs by ANYONE gets ran as root.
<dr_willis> that can be a big security issue.
<dr_willis> thus the nosuid option. so people cant just pop in 'suid'ed' binaries to hack a system
<Some_Person> When you save a color scheme in kcontrol where does it go?
<zorglu_> q. i would like to prevent lighttpd to start automatically via /etc/init.d/lighttpd on boot, but still keep it installed, is there a ubuntu tool to disable it ?
<dr_willis> i think in .kde somewhere. :)
<foose12> !channel
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about channel - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<zorglu_> (beside removing /etc/rc.d/K* file i mean :)
<foose12> !channels
<ubotu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<dr_willis> zorglu_,   the runlevels have LINKS to that file.. remove the link.
<dr_willis> zorglu_,  cd /etc/rc2.d/ , and look at the links
<icecruncher> dr_willis: does it matter in what order you put the oions in fstab?
<zorglu_> dr_willis: yep the rc.d/K files ..
<dr_willis> icecruncher,  not that ive ever seen
<zorglu_> dr_willis: ok you are right, no time for fancy solution :)
<dr_willis> zorglu_,  tweak the links to start/stop things.. and yes there are tools to do it.
<_4strO> zorglu_: in system /settings / advanced / services manager ? or something like this ?
<dr_willis> fancy? :) removeing a link is fancy.. heh.
<_4strO> zorglu_: in system settings / advanced / services manager ? or something like this ?
<dr_willis> Huh., wonder what some of these do
<dr_willis>  S20kde-guidance
<zorglu_> _4strO: lookin
<Arwen> wtf?
<Evolution2> dr_willis: after i out that line in my repository, adept doesnt load anymore. it welll me there is an error. i types "apt-get update" and it tell me that the wine line i just entered is "not known in like 39 in source list"  how can i reverse this
<_4strO> zorglu_: or system services
<zorglu_> dr_willis: i know what guidance powermanager is a small applet
<zorglu_> what=that
<dr_willis> Evolution2,  sounds like a typo on your part.
<Evolution2> how do i reverse it
<dr_willis> Evolution2,  i just tacked that line to the end of mine and did a 'apt-get update && apt-get upgrade'
<Evolution2> so what should i type
<dr_willis> Evolution2,  i edit the /etc/apt/sources.list file manually :)  so edit it and remove that line I guess.
<dr_willis> or fix it
<Evolution2> i dont get it
<zorglu_> _4strO: hmm the 'system setting' apps is bugged on this one
<zorglu_> _4strO: any idea of the command line they use ?
<dr_willis> Evolution2,  what part? editing a file?
<Evolution2> how do you get to that file
<dr_willis> Evolution2,  its a text file.. i fire up a text editor and edit it.
<zorglu_> _4strO: i did it in the past but cant remember, something with sysv in it
<_4strO> zorglu_: try with ALT+F2 then kcontrol
<dr_willis> sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<dr_willis> or similer
<dr_willis> deb http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt feisty main
<dr_willis> is the LAST line i have in that file
<icecruncher> back it up first!
<_4strO> lol
<icecruncher> i forget it to often
<navets> hey is there a good php editor that I can use for debugging?
<zorglu_> _4strO: maouaou i enter in a bug spiral:) kdesu kcontrol no more launch anything
<Evolution2> dr_willis: thanks
<Evolution2> i had the quotes!
<Evolution2> thats why
<_4strO> zorglu_: no need kdesu
<zorglu_> _4strO: modifying /etc/rc.d without root ?
<_4strO> zorglu_: no need to use kdesu to launch kcontrol
<zorglu_> _4strO: in 'system service' when you click on 'admin mode', you get anything back ? here it goes 100% cpu for 20sec and then no more move with a large empty grey window
<_4strO> zorglu_: it will ask you the admin pass when it will need it
<_4strO> zorglu_:
<_4strO> i think you should restart X :p
<Evolution2> dr_willis: how come the "full upgrade" button in adept is blacked out. it wont let me click on it anymore. it that normal?
<icecruncher> dr_willis: the dev/nodev in fstab means, dev; user can mount/
<icecruncher> ?
<_4strO> zorglu_: or kill the process who is eating all your CPU :p
<zorglu_> _4strO: the process eating the cpu is kcontrol probing for all the services
<_4strO> lol
<zorglu_> !info sysv-rc
<ubotu> sysv-rc: System-V-like runlevel change mechanism. In component main, is required. Version 2.86.ds1-14.1ubuntu18 (feisty), package size 55 kB, installed size 268 kB
<zorglu_> bla!
<_4strO> that's weird
<icecruncher> what does the dev/nodev in fstab mean, dev; user can mount?
<Evolution2> why is the "full upgrade" button in adept is blacked out. it wont let me click on it anymore. it that normal?
<navets> does anyone know of a good php editior I can use for error checking?
<zorglu_> _4strO: dr_willis: sudo update-rc.d -f lighttpd remove <- the official way :)
<dr_willis> zorglu_,  under redhat and other disrtos they got a 'service' command
<dranas> i got a quick and easy question
<dr_willis> zorglu_,  offical way.. edit the links.. :)
<zorglu_> dr_willis: :)
<dranas> how do i change the k menu icon?
<dr_willis> icecruncher,  all the fstab option are covered in 'man fstab' i do belive
<icecruncher> dr_willis: not ver extensively though
<zorglu_> !upgrade | Evolution2
<ubotu> Evolution2: See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes for upgrading from Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft) to Kubuntu 7.04 (Feisty Fawn)
<dr_willis> icecruncher,  theres 2 fstab man pages I beliuve.. one for the command and one for the file
<icecruncher> dr_willis: would you recomend user for a usb drive
<_4strO> zorglu_: lol ok the official GEEK way ;)
<dr_willis> ahh its man mount. :)
<dr_willis> icecruncher,  depends on the filesystem, on the usb drive
<_4strO> but the official clean way too
<icecruncher> dr_willis: auto :)
<icecruncher> dr_willis: dr_willis: as in should the user be able to mount it or  ratehr automount?
<dr_willis> icecruncher,  its rather silly to even worry about the options then. since a great many will NOT apply to every filesystem
<dr_willis> nosuid/nodev do not apply to vfat filesystems for example
<icecruncher> dr_willis: true, but I wnt my usb drive to mount automatically as soon as i plug it in, what seeting woudl i need?
<dr_willis> by adding a fstab entry - the things will stop being automounted by KDE - i do belive
<dr_willis> icecruncher,  Mine does that allready.. well it pops up a dialog.
<icecruncher> dr_willis; sou I don't need a fstab at all for it?
<omega> hy i'm back
<omega> now i don't have any more the titlle bar on every window
<omega> anyone???
<llp78> Hello: is it possible to enable Java on konqueror?
<llp78> and how would I do it?
<Admiral_Chicago> llp78: do you have java installed?
<llp78> Well, i dunno - but it works in firefox and not in konqueror
<llp78> But, I prefer Konqueror to firefox as its quicker.. IMO
<_4strO> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy) or earlier.
<llp78> Java is installed - I can access it from the shell
<icecruncher> ok, another thing in fstab that keeps me wondering is the atime. any explanation?
<Admiral_Chicago> llp78: go to setting >> configure konqueror >> plugins
<llp78> So whats the next steps.... anyone
<Admiral_Chicago> then click search for plugins
<_4strO> llp78:  did you have it on firefox ?
<dr_willis> icecruncher,    check google, and mount man pages. :) it explains all that.. and correct to autount my usb gizmos i do NOT have any entrys for them in fstab
<Evolution2> how come the "full upgrade" button in adept is blacked out. it wont let me click on it anymore. it that normal?
<llp78> yes, it works good in firefox,
<_4strO> llp78: look on configuration / konqueror configuration / external modules
<icecruncher> dr_willis: what about your mtab?
<dr_willis> ive NEVER edited the mtab file
<dr_willis> not sure it ever needs to be edited
<llp78> Admiral_Chicago: i searched for pluggins and nothing appeared to happen
<genii> llp78:  There's some stuff about it here http://www.konqueror.org/javahowto/
<dr_willis> mtab is made by the system as needed
<llp78> genii: good link - thanks
<dr_willis> bbl
<genii> llp78:  Looks like it depends on a package called kjas
<omega> should i install the updates for kubuntu?
<_4strO> omega: yes
<omega> tanks
<icecruncher>  would anyone mind looking at your mtab file and tell me if there is a entry for usb drives?
<_4strO> mmm
<_4strO> icecruncher: the only USB peripheral i have are keyboard and mouse, and they dont appear in my mtab
<omega> how can i install nfs?
<Minataku> Heya, genii
<Minataku> What's up?
<icecruncher> _4strO: no usb drive?
<genii> Minataku 12 minutes left of my lunch break :)
<Minataku> genii: Heehee
<_4strO> icecruncher: procbususb /proc/bus/usb usbfs rw 0 0
<Minataku> genii: Manage to ship that box out?
<_4strO> thats the only line refer to usb
<icecruncher> dunno
<genii> Minataku BTW I have to send you several packages because doing it in one shot is horribly expensive unfortunately
<Minataku> genii: Eep
<Minataku> It'll probably end up adding up to that anyway >.<
<Minataku> How expensive, for my reference?
<genii> Minataku No worries just it will take longer etc
<_4strO> omega: K / system settings / share ?
* Minataku nods
<Minataku> Yeah, I'll have to dodge the multiple packages around my dad >.<
<genii> Minataku Well to ship everything in one shot woulda been around $130 (Canadian)
<Minataku> AIEEEE
<Minataku> That's about $100 US
<genii> Somewhere in there, yeah
<Minataku> They ship by volume or what?!
<genii> by weight
<Minataku> Then it'll just add up to $130CDN anyway ;o;
<Minataku> Let's shift to PM
<genii> Minataku Yeah but I can stretch it out over a month or 6 weeks and it won't be so painful all at once LOL
<Minataku> Heehee
<dranas> so anyone know how to change the k menu icon?
<rajkalyan> anyone
<rajkalyan> i want to too
<ardchoille> dranas: In your icon theme you will find an icon named kmenu or something like that, there are several.. one for each resolution (16x16, 22x22, 36x36, etc). You need to change those icons to change the menu icon
<ardchoille> Or, you can install and use kbfx, and that'll do it too.
<ardchoille> dranas: /usr/share/icons/$ICON_THEME/$SIZE/apps/kmenu.png
<dranas> ty
<ardchoille> You're welcome :)
<jussi01> ok, I changed my icons around, and it changed the amarok icon. however when i changed them back/different, the amarok icon is still the wrong one, is there a way to change only 1 icon?
<ardchoille> jussi01: To change just one icon, you'll have to go through ewach one of the resolution folders in your icon theme and change all those icons.
<jussi01> gah, how do I get my amarok icon back...
<jussi01> i have a thing that looks like a feckin volume control right now....
<ardchoille> jussi01: Go to /usr/share/icons/$ICON_THEME/$SIZE/apps and fix it.
<ardchoille> Probably amarok.png
<jussi01> ardchoille: thanks... i fixed the naughty thing...
<ardchoille> :)
<ardchoille> Anyone use kbfx and know how to keep the menu on the right from scrolling? I'd like it to be a long menu, like the kmenu
<Admiral_Chicago> i have two computers running on a LAN. is there a way to detatch a screen session on this computer and reattach on the other computer?
<Yorokobi> !grubfix
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about grubfix - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Yorokobi> !fix grub
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fix grub - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ardchoille> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Yorokobi> There was a fix option for the bot
<ardchoille> !search fix
<ubotu> Found: aptfix, xorg.conf, adeptcrashfix, adept fix, fixres, artifacts-#ubuntu-effects, exploit, questions-#ubuntu-classroom-chat, adept crash fix, fixgrub
<ardchoille> !fixgrub
<Yorokobi> !fixgrub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<ardchoille> Yorokobi: ^^
<Yorokobi> wee
<Yorokobi> thanks, ardchoille
<ardchoille> You can search :)
<ardchoille> You're welcome :)
<ardchoille> Yorokobi: But, if the channel is busy, might be better to /msg ubotu   and seach in a pm
* Yorokobi has been in this channel many times, just not recently
<Yorokobi> but thanks ardchoille
<ardchoille> :)
<Yorokobi> etiquette is a good thing
<ardchoille> Gotta love that bot :)
<Kjellviz> hi there, i installed kubuntu/kde desktop on a ubuntu unstallation, how can i remove ubuntu/gnome ?
<Kjellviz> man that was a poor sentence ><
<Admiral_Chicago> Kjellviz: sudo aptitude remove ubuntu-desktop
<Admiral_Chicago> then I suggest: sudo aptitude autoclean
<Kjellviz> ok that'll remove gnome and all gtk apps+tools ?
<Admiral_Chicago> yea
<Kjellviz> aite sounds good
<ardchoille> Kjellviz: You're wanting to stick with kde?
<Kjellviz> ye
<ardchoille> Kjellviz: Try this: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purekde
<ardchoille> Not sure if that applies, but you can tell better than me.
<Kjellviz> i prefer gnome when it comes to managing my OS, but so many of the programs i use have the best alternatives made for KDE :P
<ardchoille> Yikes! That's quite a long list of removes
<Kjellviz> yeah!
<Kjellviz> another question though
<Kjellviz> theres a coupld of screensavers in gnome that i really like
<Kjellviz> can i copy them over to kde first ?
<ardchoille> It doesn't hurt to have gnome and kde installed at the same time and gnome apps run in kde and vice versa
<Kjellviz> i know
<Kjellviz> but my install is rather funky atm
<ardchoille> Kjellviz: From what I understand, those gnome screensavers are just hacked xscreensavers.. should be available in xscreensaver and kde
<Kjellviz> for starters its still using gnome to manage my screensaver
<Yorokobi> Kjellviz, or use fluxbox with apps from both gnome and KDE
<ardchoille> And I remember seeing a bunch of screensavers while looking through the repos
<Kjellviz> whatever change i make in kde doesent apply to screensavers at all
<Kjellviz> Yorokobi: fluxbox ?
<Evolution2> i need the wine repositories in adept. can someone assist
<ardchoille> Kjellviz: uninstall gnome-screensaver ?
<Kjellviz> and, the default apps doesent run to nice, i uninstalled transmission but it still tries to use it as default torrent app
<Arwen> is it possible to ssh into a vmware guest from the host OS?
<Kjellviz> ardchoille: ye that was part of what i wanted to accomplish by removing gnome
<Arwen> anyone?
<Yorokobi> Kjellviz, fluxbox is another window manager (from Blackbox). Its faster/lighter than KDE & gnome
<Kjellviz> hummm
<Kjellviz> yet another alternative
<dr_willis> dozen + window managers ya can use. :)
<Kjellviz> when will i have time to stop tinkering and start using my comp ? :P
<Kjellviz> ^^
<dr_willis> matchbox (not related to fluxbox) , windowmaker, icewm,
<Arwen> beryl, compiz,...
<dr_willis> xfce, sawfish,
<Arwen> xfce isn't a window manager
<Arwen> FAIL!
<dr_willis> compwiz is beryl now also.. isent it.
<Kjellviz> no
<Kjellviz> beryl is compiz
<Kjellviz> ^^
<dr_willis> and he was asking for Light weight alternatives.
<dr_willis> Kjellviz,  wasent that what i said. :) in reverse order..
<Arwen> dr_willis, other way around
<Kjellviz> who was asking for lightweight ?
<Arwen> yeah?
<Arwen> this is #kubuntu, we don't know what lightweight even means
<dr_willis> <Yorokobi> Kjellviz, fluxbox is another window manager (from Blackbox). Its faster/lighter than KDE & gnome
<dr_willis> <Kjellviz> hummm
<dr_willis> just go install them ALL and have KDM load one randomly!
<Kjellviz> haha
<Arwen> heh
<Kjellviz> good idea ^^
<Kjellviz> no im not looking for lightweigth at all
<Kjellviz> im content with kde so far
<ardchoille> Kjellviz: If you're interested in window managers, have a look here: http://xwinman.org/
* Arwen wishes dosfsck didn't suck...
<dr_willis> i still rember the old days when gnome kept changing their default windo wmanager every month...
<Kjellviz> but i installed it on a ubuntu install
<Kjellviz> and ive got some strange behaviour
<ardchoille> dr_willis: lol, yeah and they ended up with the worst one too.
<dr_willis> Kjellviz,  thats normally how i install it.. with no problems
<dr_willis> ardchoille,  yep.. lets go with the one NO one has ever heard of!
<dr_willis> and that dosent let you change settings!
<ardchoille> Yeah
<Kjellviz> well ive still got loads of gnome stuff controlling what kde should be controlling
<ardchoille> dr_willis: That's the main reason I dumped it for openbox in gnome
<ardchoille> Kjellviz: Have you switched from gdm to kdm yet?
<terayam> I need some help getting networkmanager to recognize my wusb11 adapter as a network device
<Kjellviz> ardchoille: please elaborate
<ardchoille> Kjellviz: gdm (gnome display manager), kdm (kde display manager).. those control the login screen as well as a few other things.
<Kjellviz> ive got kde login and desktop
<Kjellviz> thats all i know
<Kjellviz> :P
<ardchoille> Then you're using kdm
<Kjellviz> im new to linux as well
<Kjellviz> hehe
<dr_willis> you did install 'kubuntu-desktop' ?
<Kjellviz> yes
<ardchoille> Kjellviz: Did it ask you to choose between kdm and gdm?
<Kjellviz> but first i installed kde-desktop
<Kjellviz> then kubuntu-desktop
<terayam> the internet works great for the most part but the networkmanager doesn't display my device in it's network device menu
<Kjellviz> nyeh
<ardchoille> Kjellviz: kubuntu-desktop is just an empty meta package, it exists only to pull in the things kde needs to run properly
<dr_willis> terayam,  what 'device' ?
<terayam> dr_wills:  It's a linksys wusb11 2.6
<Kjellviz> ardchoille: ok
<Kjellviz> not sure if i dare removing gnome lol
<ardchoille> Kjellviz: Might be easier to backup your personal stuff and install kubuntu from the kubuntu cd
<ardchoille> That's what I did to switch from gnome to kde, less hassle.
<Kjellviz> yes i was thinking of that alternative
<daquino> what is ksuspend_usbd?
<ardchoille> Kjellviz: That option would likely make your hard drive much less fragmented as well as start youoff with a fresh install. But, it's up to you.
<Kjellviz> aint it possible to install kubuntu with home on a seperate partition so that a reinstall wont touch home ?
<ardchoille> Yes
<ardchoille> But I forgot how I did it.
<hasan> hi guys
<daquino> you just create another partition
<hasan> i try to initiatate adept_installer
<slash> ciao
<hasan> but it says some other application prevents it
<daquino> Kjellviz:  are you familiar with linux at the cli level ?
<hasan> as far as i can see there is no application
<hasan> where can i list the application or process blocking it?
<pag> !fixadept | hasan
<ubotu> hasan: If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<Kjellviz> daquino: probably not since i dunno what cli level is :P
<ardchoille> cli = command line interface  (ie terminal)
<Kjellviz> im not afraid of it if thats what u ask hehe
<Kjellviz> i have run some commands and started my microsoft career in dos
<Kjellviz> but im not very familiar no
<hasan> i just want to thank ubotu
<hasan> :)
<hasan> u r great
<hasan> :)
<GrahamA> Hey
<daquino> Kjellviz:  well is your system allready installed or is this a new install ?
<ardchoille> hasan: ubotu is a bot, give him a botsnack instead ;)
<ardchoille> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<Evolution2> ubotu: could you tell me how i can fix an adept problem
<Kjellviz> daquino: its a ubuntu install which i installed kubuntu on top of using apt-get
<ardchoille> !bot
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<sayers> How do I set dolphin as my main file manager?
<GrahamA> Dolphin?
<sayers> In Gusty
<Kjellviz> daquino: but i was thinkin of reinstalling kubuntu from scratch
<GrahamA> OIC
<GrahamA> Hows KDE 4?
<sayers> a lot better
<GrahamA> kmenu > system settings > default applications, try that
<sayers> It is a file manager, don't know if this will work
<GrahamA> I'm on Feisty, I don't know either :D
<daquino> Kjellviz:  ah you dont need too do that... anyway take your ubuntu cd and boot into the live desktop... then use gparted to resize your root partition down to free up the desired space.... then create a new partition in the free space... then mount both partitions... move all the files from home directory over to the new partition... then edit your /etc/fstab to mount the new partition to /home... reboot
<Hunding> is KDE 4.0 stable?
<sayers> no it's testing
<daquino> Kjellviz:  of course /etc/fstab refers to the fstab file in your "root partition" not on the live cd ramdisk
<Kjellviz> daquino: ok, but the reason for reinstalling is that installing kde on ubuntu has rendered some weird behaviour on my comp
<Kjellviz> that and prob some newb tweaking ive done hehe
<daquino> wtf you talking about ?
<Alata> Hullo folks, not a Kubuntu question per se, but, what would be the easiest way to check if a certain package is installed? I.e. from a shell script?
<Kjellviz> daquino: im talking about that my install is fubar and the easiest way to fix is prob reinstall
<Kjellviz> and when i do reinstall, i wondered if i could put home on a seperate partition for future use
<daquino> Alata: dpkg --listfiles somepackage &> /dev/null; if [ "$?" -eq 0 ] ; then echo "package exists" ; fi
<daquino> theres a dirty trick for you
<daquino> Kjellviz:  yes my question was what is if foobard
<Hunding> daquino: lol...little ove the top there with that package command there
<ardchoille> daquino: That won't list packages installed from scripts (./configure) will it?
<Kjellviz> daquino: like gnome still controlling my deafult apps and screensaver settings
<daquino> Hunding:  hah why ?
<Alata> Hmm, I'll try it out, thanks. :-)
<daquino> ardchoille:  nothing will... build a deb when you build from source
<daquino> Kjellviz:  wtf you talking about ? i installed every single ubuntu and its running fine
<ardchoille> daquino: Ah, ok. I was asking because that's what he needed. I haven't needed to compile anything for two years.
<Kjellviz> well maybe you did, but it sure dint go well here
<Kjellviz> any changes i do in kde's tool for managing screensaver dont do shit
<Kjellviz> but if i fire up gnome-screensaver (think thats the name) then i can change screensaver etc
<ardchoille> Kjellviz: That's because you're running gnome screensaver, not the screensaver in kde
<ardchoille> kill gnome screensaver and start kde's screensaver.
<Kjellviz> kill it how ?
<Kjellviz> and yes, the problems i have is more likely to be caused by my n00bishness than to a error in (k)ubuntu
<Kjellviz> but its still a friggin error to me
<Kjellviz> ><
<Hunding> daquino: cause your command was far more than needed for the question...a simple sudo apt-cache search packagename will tell you if a package is installed or not
<gary_> How do I convert an AVI in order that I can place it onto a DVD for viewing in a home dvd hi-fi system ?
<gary_> I have converted the AVI once using Tovid into an M2V
<gary_> I also have K3B installed
<jaro> Hi, i have a question: what can I do to fix the following errormessage : insmod: error inserting 'stk11xx.ko': -1 Unknown symbol in module  ??
<Evolution2> /cs list
<coreymon77> i believe k3b can do it
<Evolution2> !list
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<gary_> it can
<Evolution2> how do you get the list of chans on this server
<gary_> provided the file fits in with what K3B desires :)
<coreymon77> gary_: i think that burning a video dvd through k3b will automatically convert it to play in a regular player
<gary_> error message of:
<gary_> found files bigger than 2 GB. These files will only be fully accessible if mounted with UDF
<gary_> the project does not contain all necessary DVD video files
<daquino> Hunding:  he said he wants a scriptable way.... sure you could use apt-cache but then youd have to filter the output to look for something like "installed = no/yes"
<daquino> ardchoille:  what about pidgin ? anyway i liked compiling my own stuff
<gary_> the resulting dvd will most likely not be playable on a hi-fi DVD player
<gary_> could not determine size of resulting image file.
<gary_> any ideas  ?
<coreymon77> daquino: you dont have to compile pidgin, tehre is an ubuntu deb for it
<ardchoille> daquino: If it isn't in the repos, I don't use it. Which is why I've never had a crash or problem and my systems (11 computers) are super stable.
<coreymon77> ardchoille: pidgin isnt necessarily in the repos, but that doesnt mean that there is not an ubuntu deb for it
<daquino> coreymon77:  since when ?
<daquino> ardchoille: cute man ... id like to know why my usb doesn't even send messages to hotplug when i come back from hibernation
<coreymon77> daquino: www.getdeb.net
<Nuked> this is going to be an odd question, but ill shoot for it
<ardchoille> coreymon77: True, but I stick to the repos.. just personal prefs.
<Nuked> is there a way I can transfer one file from kubuntu to a windows computer on my lan?
<zipper> Nuked, there are several ways
<tiiimos> I've installed nvidia-glx-new package and than renameed "nv" into "nvidia" and when I restarted KDE and I wasn't able to come back... any i deas?
<zipper> you could use an ftp server, or you could use "samba" under linux, wich is compatible with windows' filesharing
<ardchoille> Nuked: Is the windows drive ntfs?
<tiiimos> I've installed nvidia-glx-new package and than renameed "nv" into "nvidia" and when I restarted KDE and I wasn't able to come back... any i deas? I have 7600 GT geforce...
<osh> Latest kernel upgrade (I think) broke my X in a bad way. Whenever X starts the whole machine freezes. Any idea on where to start looking?
<zipper> are there any good ways to break X? :)
<rustalot> Does anyone know of a shell script for Konqueror that will let me easily mount/unmount disk images?
<osh> Can't even do ctrl-alt-backspace to get back to prompt. or Ctrl-1 for VT.
<ardchoille> zipper: lol
<Evolution2> Evolution2: i would like to know what third party repositories i need to have in adept package manager. and i also iam wondering why the "full upgrade" button is shaded
<ardchoille> osh: You can start with reading /var/log/Xorg*
<osh> zipper: It'd been better if I could get back to a terminal afterwards, not just reboot.
<Nuked> ardchoille: yes its ntfs
<Nuked> zipper: please share
<ardchoille> Nuked: Then you're going to need something to enable you to write to ntfs, I think it's fuse.
<ardchoille> !fuse
<ubotu> Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing using fuse here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<Nuked> over a network?
<ardchoille> You're still writing to an ntfs drive.. network or not.
<osh> ardchoille: Yeah. Did that. No errors in there but the wacon ones. Nothing in dmesg either. :-/
<Nuked> excellent
<zipper> Nuked, already did. you could use an ftp server, or you could use "samba" under linux, wich is compatible with windows' filesharing
<ardchoille> osh: Ok, those wacom errors are easy to get rid of once you have xorg working again.
<Nuked> samba sounds promising
<Nuked> how do I do it?
<Nuked> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<osh> ardchoille: Yeah. Very non-critical and not something that would freeze my box.
<coreymon77> zipper: what i did was sliced a big off from my 80 gig ntfs drive and formatted it as fat32, so that both oses could safely read and write to it, i use it as a storage drive
<coreymon77> bit*
<ardchoille> osh: Right
<zipper> coreymon77, i did the same, but that wasnt his question
<Nuked> zipper that seems like a lot of work
* Nuked was thinking something along the lines of achat for linux
<zipper> Nuked, setting up an ftp server in linux is pretty simple
<zipper> dont know achat
<gediminas> This weekend I installed Kubuntu 7.04 in my cousin's PC. He lives in another town. (and he is 11 years old)
<gediminas> When he had questions, I tried to answer them, installed stuff personally using that desktop sharing thing.
<gediminas> HOWEVER now he has a serious problem: The keyboard doesn't seem to work when he logged into KDE. Console works fine though. What program could he have deleted or installed, or what settings has he turned on accidentally that prevent keyboard from working? I tried to fix it using that desktop sharing, but I couldn't find the problem.
<Nuked> never done it before zipper...
<andrey_> Hello
<dale> How can I install kde4?
<zipper> Nuked, then you're lucky, you're in for some good fun :)
<Nuked> zipper lead the way!
<gediminas> does anyone know what could prevent the keyboard from working in KDE?
<osh> dale: Wait until october. Then apt-get install kde4.
<osh> dale: ;-)
<zipper> Nuked, there is no way for me to lead. It's all in the links you got from ubotu
<dale> Can I install it I want to see what it is like.
<zipper> Nuked, either that, or search the ubuntu wiki
<osh> dale: There were some instructions about it on kubuntu.org but have a look at kde.org as they have a live-cd with kde4 on it.
<gediminas> please help me
<dale> Will kubuntu gusty have it?
<osh> dale: probably the safer bet.
<osh> dale: Not likely.
<osh> dale: that gutsy will have kde4.
<dale> :(
<dale> October is ages away.
<coreymon77> dale: wait unitl october, gutsy will probably not have kde4 preloaded, but it will be available for download when it comes out
<coreymon77> dale: kde4 is not finished yet, meaning its unstable and buggy
<osh> dale: I think the second alpha is out june/juli sometime. Have a look at that live-cd. Should give you an idea.
<dale> Im downloading it now 73%....
<dale> Gota love broadband ;)
<mth54> ciaocioacioaciaociaociaociaociao
<coreymon77> dale: that i will agree with
<osh> dale: that's probably alpha-1 you're downloading, right? It's VERY alpha quality.
<dale> Its a suse live cd
<dale> yes it is.
<osh> dale: yeah. And don't expect much from it. nepomuk didn't even start when I tried it.
<dale> kk
<tiiimos> how can I checked if driver is installed for nvidia, I just installed nvidia-glx-new package
* osh is still bloody annoyed about his damn X.
<osh> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Ornedan> Hi. Where does the boot process get logged to in Kubuntu 7.04?
<see-g> Ornedan: I guess that would be /var/log/boot
<osh> Ornedan: or dmesg if you want to have a look at those messages.
<ardchoille> What exactly is dmesg for? And why is it differnet than /var/log/* ?
<tiiimos> is my driver installed of nvidia http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27463/
<Ornedan> I'm interested in the service messages, so I guess it would be /var/log/boot. Except the file didn't seem to get updated since I went from edgy -> feisty
<dale> What would you say the best linux distro is?
<ardchoille> kubuntu, of course ;)
<ardchoille> Seriously, this distro ROCKS!
<GrahamA> It does like...
<GrahamA> Rox0rz ,my s0x0rz
<ardchoille> DELL seems to like it too :)
<dale> Is dell still supporting ubuntu?
<ardchoille> YEs, and they are expanding their Ubuntu line too.
<roho> so i was trying to connect to the nxserver on this machine, it worked yesterday.  but i get a bunch of kde-related errors.  could someone look at the output and at least give me a clue as to what i'd do to fix the problem?
<ardchoille> http://www.desktoplinux.com/news/NS6756576859.html
<rustalot> Is there a list of Konqueror plugins that I can download somewhere?
<ubuntu__> bjour
<roho> ok, maybe someone could tell me at least what "kicker: ERROR: : couldn't create slave : Unable to create io-slave:" means?
<roho> there were a bunch of io-slave errors, actually
<lupul> hi. are there other dc++ clients beside valknut & dcpp?
<ardchoille> roho: That error has to do with the kicker (desktop panel). Have you installed new panel applets lately?
<roho> yeah
<ardchoille> roho:
<roho> well, they were just added, i didn't install them
<ardchoille> Try disabling the ones you installed and see if that helps. If it helps, you'll know what to troubleshoot.
<ardchoille> added, right.
<roho> here is the output:  http://sial.org/pbot/25844
<roho> well, i have no idea. i've just moved the panels around
<roho> you know, i'd pay for good support.  community support is so fickle, eh?
<ardchoille> roho: ouch!
<roho> well, it's nothing against you
<ardchoille> roho: Well, there's support here, there's also http://ubuntuforums.org and a few others.
<roho> yeah, i've been there. thanks.
<ardchoille> No, I meant ouch wrt that output you pasted.
<roho> yeah.
<roho> i can't make heads or tails of it
<roho> but, i have seen one error before, when i run a program from a terminal
<ardchoille> roho: You haven't by chance used any third party scripts like automatix have you ?
<roho> this one: X Error: BadWindow (invalid Window parameter) 3
<roho> no
<dale> I like vista
<dale> Go microsoft!
<dale> Vista is the greatest OS
<ardchoille> dale: Please stop
<dale> lol I am only joking.
<ardchoille> Oh, I thought you were drunk or something.
<dale> I was trying to see what others would say.
<dale> I must say I am not a microsoft fan, but vista is very impressive.
<mangz74> hmm
<roho> dale: that's called trolling, and it isn't very good irc manners.
<mangz74> flamebaiting?
<peanutb> flamebating can also get you kicked
<sayers> I wish my Mother Board had acpi :(
<dale> Whats acpi?
<peanutb> !acpi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about acpi - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<sayers> wow...
<zipper> dale, impressive? Why? Cus' it can do the same thing as windows xp, only slower?
<peanutb> the most dreaded part of the kernel
<zipper> dale, acpi has to do with power management
<roho> !kicker
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kicker - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<roho> hm
<zipper> sayers, your motherboard does indeed have acpi
<sayers> No it indeed does not :0
<zipper> sayers, unless you're using hardware from the last decade :P
<peanutb> !katapult
<ubotu> katapult is the new application launcher for KDE, to be used with applications, bookmarks, and Amarok playlists. Once you have installed, hit Alt+f2 -> katapult, then hit Alt+Space, and type what you want.
<sayers> No the makers at sony didn't put it in
<sayers> APM and ACPI don't work. They thought making their own would be a better idea
<roho> thanks peanut.
<dale> zipper: Not if you have a decent setup.
<zipper> sayers, so you're not able to power off your PC using the power button?
<zipper> dale, yes, also then. A decent setup would still be faster running winXP than vista.
<sayers> zipper: I can do that but that is a button connected directly to the motherboard. The Kmenu shutoff doesnt work
<zipper> dale, that said, i think superFetch and those other buzz-words may become pretty cool once vista have gotten a few patches
<zipper> sayers, you sure it's not just a matter of linux not supporting acpi for your motherboard, rather than it doesnt have it?
<dale> And a decent crack.
<zipper> dont care much about cracks, i get all MS products for free
<sayers> zipper: they had to make a program for it to work on windows
<Daisuke_Ido> a vista troll?  in MY #kubuntu?
<zipper> sayers, still, they wouldn't be able to make such a program if your motherboard didnt support it
<Daisuke_Ido> FOAD.
<sayers> zipper: True Linux doesnt support the motherboard "No ACPI support in kernel, or incorrect acpi_path ("/proc/acpi")."
<zipper> sayers, look in your bios settings, i'm sure you'll find either APM or ACPI settings there
<sayers> Hm I guess, but last time I looked nothing.
<kharloss> hi there . i have a problem setup a virtual host for apache . when i try  to restart my httpd
<kharloss> [Wed Jun 27 22:03:50 2007]  [warn]  NameVirtualHost *:0 has no VirtualHosts
<kharloss> httpd (pid 3626?) not running
<kharloss> any solution ?
<kharloss> i guess it`s a minor problem  but how can i found it ?
<FireHazard17> can some one tell what kde's wm is?
<ardchoille> FireHazard17: kwin
<peanutb> kharloss, did you do a a2ensite?
<FireHazard17> thank you
<FireHazard17> thank you very much that just fixed my comp for me :)
<ardchoille> That fixed your comp?
<ardchoille> Well, You're welcome :)
<ALI1> Enter text here...
<ardchoille> ALI1: hahaha
<FireHazard17> it did i had run compiz --replace and i guess compiz wasnt compiled right and i was stuck with no window manager and to fix it i had to run kwin --replace
<ardchoille> FireHazard17: Ah, yeah.
<kharloss> yes peanutb   i did a2ensite
<peanutb> kharloss, where did you put the site config file?
<kharloss> but  "/etc/apache2/sites-available$ /etc/init.d/apache2 reload
<kharloss>  * Reloading apache 2.0 configuration...                                                                      [Wed Jun 27 22:14:19 2007]  [warn]  NameVirtualHost *:0 has no VirtualHosts
<kharloss> httpd not running, trying to start
<kharloss> (13): make_sock: could not bind to address [::] :443
<kharloss> no listening sockets available, shutting down
<kharloss> Unable to open logs
<kharloss> "
<peanutb> sudo?
<sacater> peanutb: hi
<sacater> peanutb: did you get my email?
<kharloss> /etc/apache2/sites-available$ /etc/init.d/apache2 reload
<kharloss>  * Reloading apache 2.0 configuration...                                                                      [Wed Jun 27 22:14:19 2007]  [warn]  NameVirtualHost *:0 has no VirtualHosts
<kharloss> httpd not running, trying to start
<kharloss> (13): make_sock: could not bind to address [::] :443
<kharloss> no listening sockets available, shutting down
<kharloss> Unable to open logs
<peanutb> kharloss, do sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 reload
<kharloss> i do it .
<kharloss>  sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 reload
<kharloss>  * Reloading apache 2.0 configuration...                                                                      [Wed Jun 27 22:17:39 2007]  [warn]  NameVirtualHost *:0 has no VirtualHosts
<Alata> I would like to find out if any package in the (k)ubuntu repositories provides a file "xml2lst.pl". How would I do to find out?
<Narada> hi all; how do i get quake2 to run on the left screen in a twinview setup
<Narada> it's the default ubuntu x twinview install
<rockets> Where do I  go to view my chat history in kopete
<BluesKaj> rockets, look around
<khaije1> are there any eye-candy type system monitors i can put on my desktop?
<Evolution2> how do i upgrade my KDE
<Evolution2> i have KDE 3.5.6
<apogee> hi all
<apogee> IK would appreciate it if someone could help me pls
<apogee> I need to change the refresh rate of my monitor ,Gnome is up and runnig 1024x768 @ 60hz currently
<BluesKaj> !KDE
<ubotu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu:  sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop , or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE) . Latest KDE version is 3.5.7 for Feisty, 3.5.6 for Edgy, and 3.5.5 for Dapper. See http://kubuntu.org) for more information.
<apogee> how do i change the monitor device?
<BluesKaj> to what ?
<BluesKaj> apogee, first of all , do have linux drivers installed for you graphics card and your monitor ?
<apogee> BLUESKAJ : My monitor now isnt setup properly.Id like to change it to its specific model identified its na NEC Multisync 75F
<apogee> blueskaj  the Radeon 9200 is correctly identified and set
<apogee> the NEC monitor is not
<BluesKaj> look in sys/settings/Monitor&Dispaly/Hardware
<BluesKaj> apogee, admin mode , look for the monitor drivers for your model, and choose the one that applies , then apply
<UbuntuServerUse1>  I have a simple question, I'm trying to delete media/server (I created it) with rm -f /media/server and it says : rm cannot remove `/media/server': Is a directory how I remove it?
<apogee> blueskaj in kde system >preferences >screen resolution? or to this systems hard disk directory?
<UbuntuServerUse1> nvm gotta use rmdir
<apogee> blueskaj : admin mode means log in as root ?
<BluesKaj> apogee, k-menu systemsettings/monitor&display/admin mode/hardware
<BluesKaj> when you choose admin mode it'll ask for your pwd to become sudo
<BluesKaj> or root
<apogee> blueskaj should i log out to find this K menu ? then choose admin mode login as root?
<apogee> right now im logged as a simple user
<BluesKaj> apogee ,are you in kubuntu or ubuntu?
<apogee> ubuntu
<apogee> oops this is a Kubuntu channel :(
<csmith1991> Can anyone help me with some ndiswrapper problems?
<Daisuke_Ido> this is the help channel specifically for kubuntu, there's always #ubuntu :D
<BluesKaj> then /join #ubuntu  ... kubuntu uses a differnt desktop
<apogee> Blueskal Thanks anyway
<Daisuke_Ido> csmith1991: easy solution, buy a supported card.  but i sense that's not what you're looking for...
<BluesKaj> gawd
<rajkalyan> whats a voice
<BluesKaj> voice has certain priveleges in some irc channels ...don't think anyone here has voice
<rajkalyan> oh
<rajkalyan> can i get help
<BluesKaj> !ask | rajkalyan
<ubotu> rajkalyan: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<rajkalyan> ok
<rajkalyan> my laptop running kubuntu edgy cannot restart
<BluesKaj> rajkalyan,pls be more specific ..does it boot up ?
<rajkalyan> yes
<Daisuke_Ido> upgrade to feisty?
<rajkalyan> shutdown is fine
<rajkalyan> how
<rajkalyan> will i lose my data
<Daisuke_Ido> probably
<rajkalyan> man!
<Daisuke_Ido> that's just one solution
<BluesKaj> yeah, that's aprob with some setups .
<rajkalyan> sheesh
<Daisuke_Ido> to get you to the currently supported release
<rajkalyan> man!
<Daisuke_Ido> now, as far as actually fixing the problem without an upgrade or anything...  i'm sure it can be done
<Daisuke_Ido> i just don't know how.
<BluesKaj> rajkalyan, I just do ctrl+alt+backspace then i shut down or restart from the login menu
<ubuntu__> could somebody help my getting my sound working
<sic> hey i oculd help u
<sic> what happened to ur card?
<ubuntu__> oke
<ubuntu__> what happend with my card what do you mean sic
<rajkalyan> ok
<BluesKaj> ubuntu__, first of  all pls choose a different nick
<Arwen> lol
<BluesKaj> right
<otnio> this is better
<sic> ok
<sic> what r the symptons
<sic> ??
<sic> u just dont have ANY osunds at all?
<otnio> well no sound what so ever
<otnio> right sic
<otnio> running kubuntu edgy
<Arwen> hate to be condescending, but is your volume turned up? and are your speakers attached?
<Arwen> if they are, what model sound card/chip?
<sic> n do u have only 1 sound card installed?
<otnio> its a laptop and yes they are attached :)
<otnio> i have only one sound card
<Arwen> what model?
<otnio> how do i know
<Arwen> uh...
<otnio> i think an intel
<sic> check in the system info
<sic> system->cheek info center
<sic> sry
<otnio> product: 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller
<sic> ok type this in a console n let me know the answer
<sic> sudo asoundconf list
<otnio> Names of available sound cards:
<otnio> Intel
<sic> thats all?
<otnio> thats all
<sic> now type this
<sic> sudo asoundconf set-default-card Intel
<otnio> done
<sic> n double chek the sound for me plz
<sic> still not working?
<otnio> still not working
<sic> n r u pretty sure that all ur sound system is working ok
<otnio> yes i am sure about it
<Arwen> if you have Windows on that laptop, could you boot it and tell us what the device manager says?
<otnio> ehm yes i could
<otnio> anyway the drivers are loaded
<otnio> but let me reboot
<Admiral_Chicago> lspci
<otnio> what Admiral_Chicago
<Admiral_Chicago> would tell you the device
<SunnyTany> Bonsoir tout le monde!
<nicolas> bonsoir
<Admiral_Chicago> hey SunnyTany
<otnio> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 01)
<SunnyTany> Je vais poser une question con mais...
<BluesKaj> perhaps he should check Kmix and alsa to make sure nothing is muted and his input and output levels are turned up and the the switches are turned on for his inputs as well
<nicolas> y a que des rponse idiotes ;)
<SunnyTany> ...si on change de carte video y a t il des modifs de config  faire pour l'utiliser pleinement ou c'est reconnu tout seul au reboot?
<SunnyTany> :)
<aaroncampbell> I had to re-do a bunch of network stuff on my system, and now it seems that samba isn't working quite right.  I can access \\192.168.2.1 from a windows computer, but not \\aaron (which is what I used to use)
<BluesKaj> SunnyTany, c'est anglais ici
<BluesKaj> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<otnio> nothing is muted BluesKaj
<SunnyTany> Ooops..My bad. Sorry all guys....
<nicolas> ok sorry
<nicolas> move to....
<BluesKaj> otnio, type alsamixer in the konsole
<otnio> done BluesKaj
<otnio> nothing is muted
<BluesKaj> make sure none of the sliders are Muted (M)...if they are type the letter M , then you will see '00'
<otnio> everything has the 00
<Graham> Anybody here know how to make compiz start when using XGL?
<otnio> brb BluesKaj let me reboot
<BluesKaj> ok, in system settings /sound system ..enable the sound system ..then check hardware and under select the audio device , choose 'Advanced Linux Sound Architecture'
<BluesKaj> have to cover all the bases , with these sound probs
<dranas> ello
<Graham> 'lo
<dranas> anyone know where i can find deoders for movie player or mplayer for real media?
<BluesKaj> !google | dranas
<ubotu> dranas: Google is a very popular search engine: http://www.google.com  -  Google also has a Linux-specific search engine: http://google.com/linux
<dranas> .....
<dranas> as if i havent tried google
<BluesKaj> google linux might find it
<dranas> i dont want to instyall real player...icky icky thingie
<BluesKaj> dunno if mplayer will do real media
<BluesKaj> mplayer is in the repos
<dranas> yeah i got that, im ookin for the real media decoder, if there is such a thing
<Jahman> hi
<aaroncampbell> I had to re-do a bunch of network stuff on my system, and now it seems that samba isn't working quite right.  I can access \\192.168.2.1 from a windows computer, but not \\aaron (which is what I used to use)
<BluesKaj> dranas, sorry but i haven't heard of such a decoder
<jhutchins> dranas: You want the helix codecs, I believe that mplayer will use them to play real media.
<jhutchins> aaroncampbell: What are you doing for WINS?
<BluesKaj> ahhh jhutchins to the rescue :)
<aaroncampbell> jhutchins: I don't know.
* jhutchins is headed for a nap, four hours sleep last night.
<dranas> alright helix codecs thanks
<aaroncampbell> How would that normally be handled?  I simply set up samba when I set up the computer, and everything worked
<jhutchins> aaroncampbell: I suspect that when you know, you'll have your solution.  Look at your samba server config file.  I find that using swat, with it's handy links to the references, makes it easier to manage.
<jhutchins> WINS == Windows Internet Naming Service - their attempt to replace DNS.
<CPUFreak91> The mouse buttons don't respond when I start Compiz under KDE. I'm running XGL and the fglrx binary drivers.
<CPUFreak91> The buttons work fine under an XGL environment without compiz running, btw
<jhutchins> CPUFreak91: Congratulations!  You have one of the majority of systems that compiz doesn't work properly on!
<Pizzario> new kubuntu blog : http://dtc59.miniville.fr/
<CPUFreak91> jhutchins: Hehe.
<CPUFreak91> jhutchins: It's gotta be a config problem though, not because I have to use the proprietary crap
<jhutchins> CPUFreak91: Ok, if you say so.  #ubuntu-effects probably has a better knowledge pool - a lot of us don't bother with it.
<CPUFreak91> thanks
<zipper> Pizzario, fuck you, and your gay little spam-every-one-game. Noone cares, and you're only making people hate you.
<NickPresta> !language | zipper
<ubotu> zipper: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
* mode/#kubuntu [+b *!*n=zipper@*.0.fullrate.dk]  by Riddell
<Pizzario> zipper luv'
* zipper was kicked off #kubuntu by Riddell (Riddell)
* NickPresta tips hat.
<aaroncampbell> jhutchins: Looks like I have swat installed, but I'm not sure how to set it up.  I tried swat from the command line, but it just sits there.  I'll go google it
<jhutchins> aaroncampbell: It's a web-type service, http://localhost:931?  Not sure of the port, try http://localhost:swat
<Riddell> Pizzario: that's not a kubuntu blog
* mode/#kubuntu [+b *!*n=dd@*.l4m3r.info]  by Riddell
* Pizzario was kicked off #kubuntu by Riddell (Riddell)
<ActionParsnip> hi all
* ActionParsnip waves
<domipit> hi all
<incorrect> hello, is there a good qt based email client?
<ActionParsnip> can anyone suggest a tool to convert from bmp to jpeg
<eji> gimp
<ActionParsnip> incorrect: Thunderbird / KMail no good for you?
<jhutchins> incorrect: pine?
<incorrect> can you get thunderbird with qt widget set?
<ActionParsnip> incorrect: not sure, sorry
<aaroncampbell> jhutchins: it's :901 but it doesn't work.  grepping my xchat logs shows you recommended it before, but I never got it to work.  I'll see if I can figure out what I did instead
<incorrect> kmail can be a little bit pants,
<incorrect> i was hoping for evolution with qt
<ontio> oke my sound is working :)
<ontio> with a reboot, kubuntu is just like windows just reboot, to solve your problems :)
<BluesKaj> cool ontio
<Dusk_> no sound :(
<Dusk_> when i start kubuntu always comes a kmix screen
<BluesKaj> not always ...no BSD in linux , just WSD if you run beryl on an ati card :)
<Dusk_> but there is no sound
<Daisuke_Ido> i always thought running beryl on ati was more of a WTF moment...
<GrahamA> Gota love Compiz
<BluesKaj> window dressing!
<GrahamA> Daisuke_Ido: I put compiz on my computer yesterday with an ati card, honestly it just worked!
<GrahamA> Well...
<Daisuke_Ido> exactly
<vzduch> jhutchins: pine == Qt?
<Daisuke_Ido> uh
<GrahamA> For some reason I can't right click anything... but I'm sure they're working on it...
<Daisuke_Ido> pine == cli
<vzduch> Daisuke_Ido: that's what I thought
<Daisuke_Ido> i wonder how the merge is going
<GrahamA> Thing is.. for some reason XGL runs slow as hell, I start an XGL session and everything takes ages.
<GrahamA> Start compiz and it's just as quick as it is normally...
<rajkalyan> how do i install new cursors
<aaroncampbell> jhutchins: looks like swat needs inetd, and only xinetd is available in the repos...and it doesn't work
<BluesKaj> so GrahamA , you can't do what you'd like to do , but everything looks nice ? :)
<rajkalyan> what do i do with ubuntucenter alpha 1
<melkor> I am trying to ssh into a website location, when I do it automatically starts me into the mail program and I can't get out
<GrahamA> BluesKaj: Exactly!
<GrahamA> Although I just tried tux racer and... although slightly transparent... it works.
<GrahamA> I though openGL would just go XGL? SOD OFF1
<BluesKaj> i had the same , GrahamA
<GrahamA> I'm coming back to aiglx
<ActionParsnip> melkor: what port you connecting to?
<melkor> I dont enter the port I just use ssh myname@place.edu
<ActionParsnip> melkor: surely you just ssh to place.edu
<ActionParsnip> ssh place.edu/22
<melkor> no that logs me on as melkor@place.edu
<melkor> I could try the second one.
<ActionParsnip> you just ssh in the validate yourself
<melkor> I don't follow
<ActionParsnip> melkor: you just connect to the site then you will be prompted for username and password
<melkor> just a password
<ActionParsnip> melkor: try without username
<melkor> ...since I use the username@location.edu
<melkor> I did it doesn't work
<ActionParsnip> melkor: try specifying port 22
<ActionParsnip> melkor: i gotta split guys
<melkor> That worked except I get the same thing
<ActionParsnip> peace y'all
<melkor> peace
<blackblizzzek> on a home-pc with two harddisk (one with / and /boot, other with /home and /var/www) where should the swap be put?
<Arwen> blackblizzzek, on the one that typically sees less use
<Murchadh> melkor - try ssh -l username port
<Arwen> so probably the second one, though if you run a webserver, maybe the first one
<blackblizzzek> Arwen: well, which is it? ;)
<Arwen> dunno, you tell me
<Arwen> it's your system after all, lol
<blackblizzzek> i am wondering myself
<melkor> For some reason F3 is not being passed to the host
<Arwen> blackblizzzek, it's not that big a difference anyway :-)
<Arwen> just do it randomly?
<rustalot> can I get an extension for Konqueror that will let me mount .iso files?
<Arwen> !iso | rustalot
<blackblizzzek> Arwen: thx
<GrahamA> Why does xgl run slower without compiz?
<ubotu> rustalot: To mount an ISO disc image, type  sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint>  - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<Arwen> GrahamA, it does? probably because it's not direct rendered, so anything uncomposited is done by software.
<Arwen> try using AIGLX since it runs on top of normal X
<GrahamA> Does for me.
<Arwen> well, probably for the reason I said
<rustalot> Arwen: I know how to do it that way; my question is, can I get a plugin/extension/script/etc that will let me do it in the GUI, like right-click>"Mount" or something
<ZxYxZ> why does my kubuntu boot so long? even xp does faster
<Arwen> rustalot, I think simply googling "kubuntu iso mount script" should cover it
<Arwen> http://linux.softpedia.com/get/Desktop-Environment/Tools/Mount-ISO-image-2216.shtml - for example, this one (just picked it off the list, I won't vouch for it)
<Ramon> I need some assistance installing ubuntu... I don't know whats happening but i've been trying debian, and debian based distros like kubuntu, xubuntu, ubuntu-lite etc... and all of them are giving me "debootstrap" errors when doing the "base installation"
<dromer> how can I activate the kqemu acceleration module ?
<rustalot> Arwen, yeah, I got one that looked very nice, but when I run the install.sh it gives me "./install.sh: 146: function: not found <br> <br> Couldn't find ! <br> Type the full path here or press "Ctrl+C" to abort: "
<Arwen> meh, keep googling then? or try using bash instead of sh.
<Dusk_> 'alsa
<Dusk_> !alsa
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Ramon> !installation
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<Ramon> I need some assistance installing ubuntu... I don't know whats happening but i've been trying debian, and debian based distros like kubuntu, xubuntu, ubuntu-lite etc... and all of them are giving me "debootstrap" errors when doing the "base installation"
<dromer> Could not open '/dev/kqemu' - QEMU acceleration layer not activated
<dromer> hmm
<Arwen> you need the accelerated qemu cruft... qemu by itself is too slow to do anything
<dromer> Ramon: I tried a debootstrap to a disk recently, thath was with debian Woody and Sarge though
<Ramon> what happened..?
<Ramon> dromer: did you fix it?
<dromer> Arwen: I know, but how can I activate/install it? I compiled/installed from source but I still get this
<snerge> How do you specify the order of your video devices, my webcam and my tv tuner keep switching around video0 and video1 ?
<dromer> Ramon: I could debootstrap just fine
<Ramon> dromer: what was the issue.. how can i fix this?
<dromer> Ramon: haven't tried it with any current stables though, those where from archived repositories
<Ramon> and what should I do?.. i mean to give a try
<dromer> Ramon: I personally didn't have any issue with debootstrap, the chroot after that was more tricky :P
<Arwen> dromer, I believe you're looking for the kqemu-source package
<dromer> Arwen: I installed it
<Arwen> did you compile it?
<dromer> Arwen: er, apt-get installed it .. but I also tried to install from: kqemu-1.3.0pre11.tar.gz
<Ramon> dromer: so what should i do.. i mean jsut some guiadance
<Arwen> dromer, there's a reason the package is called -source
<Arwen> you have to compile it after installation
<dromer> Ramon: pfft, I only used it twice now, what was the exact problem again?
<Ramon> I need some assistance installing ubuntu... I don't know whats happening but i've been trying debian, and debian based distros like kubuntu, xubuntu, ubuntu-lite etc... and all of them are giving me "debootstrap" errors when doing the "base installation"
<a-865> does kubuntu have other gui package manager besides inept?
<Arwen> dromer, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsXPUnderQemuHowTo <--- I believe this page can help you
<dromer> Arwen: but I got this during compile af that extracted tar.gz: WARNING: could not find /home/dreamer/Desktop/isoandimg/kqemu-1.3.0pre11/.kqemu-mod.o.cmd for /home/dreamer/Desktop/isoandimg/kqemu-1.3.0pre11/kqemu-mod.o
<Arwen> a-865, yes, apt-get
<Arwen> dromer, don't ask me....
<dromer> Arwen: ah thnx
<Arwen> a-865, and also synaptic
<Arwen> sorry, I use vmware, lol
<a-865> Arwen: inept doesn't seem to know about synaptic
<a-865> Arwen: how do you get apt-get into gui mode?
<vzduch> apt-get has no gui mode
<Arwen> you don't.... GUIs are stupid anyway, what's so hard about "apt-get install blah"?
<Arwen> and to get synaptic, that's "apt-get install synaptic"
<a-865> Arwen: what's hard is without gui, dunno how to decide what packages need to be added or removed
<vzduch> but Synaptic should be installed by default
<joe4288> hi im having trouble with azurues
<Arwen> a-865, so go install synaptic then
<a-865> way too many non-english fonts installed
<Arwen> joe4288, oh? what kind of trouble?
<a-865> too many fonts == way slow gui
<Arwen> (non-english fonts are good, they keep squares from showing up in IRC)
<joe4288> Arwen: when i try to start it it will just close out on me agian
<Arwen> joe4288, start it from the command line. And if you don't have Java, go install it.
<Admiral_Chicago> !azureus
<ubotu> azureus is a popular bittorent client written in Java, installation instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AzureusHowTo
<joe4288> Arwen:  lol i have java
<Admiral_Chicago> there is some troubleshooting there
<vzduch> a-865: there is a font manager in the System Settings.. use that to deinstall fonts
<joe4288> Arwen: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27489/ heres the pastebin of what came up
<Evolution2> how can i upgrade my KDE
<n8k99> Evolution2: which version do you have\
<purpleposeidon> I would really like it if someone could save me, my nethack game depends on it
<Evolution2> 3.5.6
<Arwen> so you have a java error, woohoo
<Evolution2> feisty fawn
<n8k99> which version of kubuntu do you have
<Evolution2> i have feisty
<purpleposeidon> when ever I press left-ctrl-s on a virtual terminal, it freezes
<n8k99> there is a repo on kubuntu.org you add to your source.list
<vzduch> even Feisty has no more current KDE pkgs than 3.5.6
<vzduch> not even in the backports
<n8k99> and you can get 3.5.7
<Evolution2> yeah
<Evolution2> thats what i want
<vzduch> (or I haven't found them yet ;))
<Evolution2> can you direct me how to please
<joe4288> Arwen: you take a look at the postbin?
<vzduch> n8k99: which repo?
<Arwen> yeah
<Arwen> you have a java-related problem (on amd64 no less)
<joe4288> Arwen: what do you think?
<n8k99> Evolution2: its listed on http://kubuntu.org
<Arwen> no idea, I can tell you what I think the problem is, but I don't know any way to fix it
<n8k99> or is it .com?
<joe4288> Arwen: so then whats my problem :)
<Arwen> n8k99, .org. kubuntu.com is a redirect.
<rjune__> What's the name of the user manager in ubuntu?
<Arwen> joe4288, your problem is java-related, that's all I know, lol
<Arwen> rjune__, users-admin I think
<eddie> hello, im quite newish to linux.... is there a way to CD in  the terminal to files with spaces in there name
<joe4288> lol yea i preaty much figured that out on my own
<Arwen> eddie, use quotes
<eddie> cheers
<rjune__> eddie: use  quotes or a \ before the space
<Arwen> or use an interrupt character. e.g. cd File\ Storage
<Arwen> that works with dollar signs and other crap to
<n8k99> right you are Arwen
<vzduch> n8k99: not bad :)  gotta hack my sources.list once more for that
<Evolution2> n8k99: so i should just do kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list and add one of those repos?
<n8k99> yes Evolution2
<Evolution2> thanks
<vzduch> Evolution2: basically yes, and import the key
<n8k99> the the old- update / upgrade trick
<Evolution2> thats my problem, i dont know how to "import a key" is or what it means
<MaTiAz> What program can edit .raw images? GIMP doesn't seem to do them :|
<vzduch> there's lots of examples on the 'net.. should be something like 'gpg --import $filename'
<CPUFreak91> How can I tell adept manager to install an older version of a package?
<vzduch> I didn't yet figure out what the various options mean that you can put behind the filename.. but 'man gpg' should be able to tell you that
<vzduch> followed by 'sudo apt-key add -'
<Evolution2> ok
<daminator> hi! i want to have IBMgraphics in Nethack. how can i enable them in aterm? i set te option "ibmgraphics" and copied vga.pcf.gz into /etc/X11/fonts/misc
<daminator> but in aterm i just se strange letters
<daminator> what did i wrong?
<illriginal> Does anyone know if you can hide the desktop icons? In Ubuntu?
<Evolution2> from the list of those sources
<Evolution2> just add one of them or all of them
<melkor> Why wouldn't F3 function properly when I am using ssh?
<vzduch> one is enough.. sure you can add all
<Evolution2> ok
<vzduch> melkor: what's F3 supposed to do in ssh?
<Evolution2> anywhere on the list right? doesnt matter if its last or anything
<melkor> its supposed to quite a mail program that I'm running
<vzduch> place doesn't matter
<Evolution2> ok
<melkor> I ssh into a server and it automatically runs a mail app.
<melkor> It says F3 to quit, but F3 doesn't seem to work.
<Tenerifedave> question: I have a problem, i cannot here sound in flash in firefox :(
<ActionParsnip> hi all
* ActionParsnip waves
<ActionParsnip> Tenerifedave: http://binnyva.blogspot.com/2006/10/no-sound-in-flash-running-on-firefox-in.html
<ActionParsnip> Tenerifedave: any good?
<Tenerifedave> 1 sec i shall tell you :)
<a-865> is there some command designed to empty the apt cache?
<melkor> apt-get clean
<Silver-angeL>  !
<Silver-angeL> ,   .     ?
<a-865> melkor: thx - I thought it was apt-cache clean :-p
<Silver-angeL>  iPod,       
<Evolution2> wtf?
<Silver-angeL>  ,   
<Silver-angeL>  mount 
<Tenerifedave> nope still the same i'm afriad ActionParsnip
<BluesKaj> !ru | Silver-angeL
<ubotu> Silver-angeL:    #ubuntu-ru       /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke
<ActionParsnip> Tenerifedave: http://www.nabble.com/no-sound-with-Flash-9-t3917379.html
<ActionParsnip> might be useful
<ActionParsnip> Tenerifedave: backup all files you edit before editing them
<Tenerifedave> ok will do
<ActionParsnip> Tenerifedave: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=204022 looks prettty sweet
<ActionParsnip> Tenerifedave: Its for ubuntu too :)
<Tenerifedave> already done that ActionParsnip
<Tenerifedave> didnt make any difference
<ActionParsnip> Tenerifedave: bah
<Tenerifedave> its not just for firefox though
<ActionParsnip> Tenerifedave: what else
<Tenerifedave> in konqueror its the same
<Tenerifedave> all other sounds work fine though
<ActionParsnip> Tenerifedave: are you part of the audio group?
<Tenerifedave> just not flash
<Tenerifedave> whats that
<rajkalyan> help
<rajkalyan> darn it dont work
<ActionParsnip> Tenerifedave: its an access group in linux
<rajkalyan> how do i register
<Evolution2>  vzduch: i dont understand my save the key file?
<vzduch> ?
<TeraDyne> Does anyone know of a good desktop blogging tool that works with Blogger (the newer blogger system)?
<ActionParsnip> Tenerifedave: try typing groups in the konsole
<Evolution2>  Save the key file to your local disk Launch Adept Manager from K-Menu->System Choose from the menu Adept->Manage Repositories Click the Authentication tab Click Import Key File... and select the file you saved above Click the Third Party Software tab Add one of the deb lines above Close and click Reload From the Adept toolbar click Full Upgrade then Apply Changes Log out of KDE and back in again once the new version is installed
<Evolution2> that is confusing
<Tenerifedave> ok ActionParsnip
<vzduch> what's confusing about that? it's a step-by-step guide, just follow it.. involves no cmdline, but should work equally well
<Tenerifedave> dave adm dialout cdrom floppy audio dip video plugdev scanner netdev lpadmin powerdev admin
<steffen> i having problem running counter-strike 1.6 on wine.   it is loading but the game does not start. help?
<Tenerifedave> thats what i get back ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> useradd -G audio <your username>
<Tenerifedave> useradd: user dave exists
<rajkalyan> useradd:
<rajkalyan> useradd: rajkalyan
<ActionParsnip> Tenerifedave: usermod -G audio dave
<ActionParsnip> Tenerifedave: my bad
<Tenerifedave> no worries dude
<Tenerifedave> usermod: unable to lock password file
<Tenerifedave> root?
<ActionParsnip> Tenerifedave: then kill all firefoxes and try it
<ActionParsnip> Tenerifedave: yeah sudo it
<Tenerifedave> ok
<mikeyman77> is 7.04 a big improvement on 6.10?
<ActionParsnip> mikeyman77: I think so, yes
<Tenerifedave> hmmm nope still not working
<dromer> how can I see what my hostname on the network is?
<dromer> or I mean domain name
<dromer> what domain name my network uses
<ActionParsnip> Tenerifedave: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<Tenerifedave> ok
<ActionParsnip> Tenerifedave: after sudo apt-get update
<mikeyman77> ActionParsnip: what version of kde is it using?
<Tenerifedave> nope still not having it :(
<vzduch> mikeyman77: 3.5.6 by default.. there's an upgrade to 3.5.7 available however
<mikeyman77> does the upgrade work coreectly?
<ActionParsnip> Tenerifedave: mkdir /tmp/.esd
<vzduch> no idea, haven't tried yet
<mikeyman77> ok
<ActionParsnip> Tenerifedave: ln -s /tmp/.esd-1000/socket /tmp/.esd/socket
<Tenerifedave> already done that
<vzduch> esd? o0
<mikeyman77> thanks
<ActionParsnip> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-76743.html
<aaroncampbell> I had to re-do a bunch of network stuff on my system, and now it seems that samba isn't working quite right.  I can access \\192.168.2.1 from a windows computer, but not \\aaron (which is what I used to use)
<aaroncampbell> I've been told it's a WINS problem, but where would I look to handle this?
<kubuntian> hello everybody
<kubuntian> i have 2 machines A B where A is a windows XP machine with default user: "Amanda" and B is a kubuntu edgy with main user "Andrea"
<kubuntian> suppose now that i want to access B from A, do i need to create the user "Amanda" and then add it to the allow list of Samba configured on B?
<Schuenemann> is it possible to edit konqueror's preview for specific file types?
<kubuntian> The problem is that if i search for computers on MSHOME i can see correctly B but when i click on it, it tells me i don't have permission to access
<ActionParsnip> kubuntian: easier to run an ftp server
<kubuntian> ActionParsnip: i do need to use samba
<ActionParsnip> kubuntian: but yeah i think you need to allow the computer access on the Kubuntu side
<kubuntian> how?
<kubuntian> i basic setup samba in "share mode"
<kubuntian> browse free until a resource is actually demanded
<jhutchins> kubuntian: You're not aaroncampbell, are you?
<jhutchins> kubuntian: Heh.
<kubuntian> no
<jhutchins> kubuntian: You need to enable WINS support on your samba server.  Windows Internet Naming Service.
<aaroncampbell> no he's not, but that set off my pager
<kubuntian> what does that mean?
<jhutchins> kubuntian: That'll take care of the IP resolution problem.
<kubuntian> that every Windows account will have access?
<aaroncampbell> kubuntian: I'm having samba problems too
<jhutchins> kubuntian: No, it just fixes the IP vs. hostname problem.
<aaroncampbell> Also WINS related.
<jhutchins> kubuntian: As far as the accounts having access, we'd have to stomp through the setup, but generally your logs should tell you why access is being denied.
<jhutchins> kubuntian: Unless you allow guest access, every windows user must also have an account on the samba server.
<kubuntian> do i need to create a UNIX account for the WINS account and then add it to the samba allowed?
<aaroncampbell> However, I'm been googling about it to no avail.  I can't get SWAT to work, and any search for kubuntu with the word "wins" tends to turn up "Kubuntu vs Mandriva: Kubuntu Wins!"
<aaroncampbell> etc
<kubuntian> mhh
<jhutchins> kubuntian: I believe you must create an smbpasswd for each user; I think they may not need a full UNIX accoutn.
<kubuntian> well, i saw a wins entry in etc/samba
<Tenerifedave> well I still cannot get flash audio to work in firefox :(
<kubuntian> jhutchins: mhh, smbpasswd is to MODIFY the samba passwords
<kubuntian> not to create, isn't it?
<jhutchins> wins support = yes
#kubuntu 2007-06-28
<jhutchins> smbpasswd does both.
<jhutchins> It's a switch, check the man page.
<aaroncampbell> yeah, I have that.  smbpasswd is a file as well as a utility
<kubuntian> ok, i just read that a smb user MUST have a corresponding UNIX user
<jhutchins> It's also possible to tell samba to create accounts on the fly - I don't remember the details of that, I didn't like how it worked for me.
<Schuenemann> is it possible to edit konqueror's preview for specific file types?
<jhutchins> My home network has an NT Domain Controller where all the accounts reside.
<jhutchins> That's probably what allows creation on the fly.
<aaroncampbell> Even with wins support = yes ...I restart samba, it seems to work, but I can only access the share from a windows box using the IP
<aaroncampbell> \\192.168.2.1 works ... \\aaron does not
<aaroncampbell> hostname of the system is aaron
<jhutchins> aaroncampbell: Tell the windows box that the samba box is the domain controller and wins server.  Make sure the samba box wins the browser war.
<jhutchins> http://tldp.org/HOWTO/SMB-HOWTO.html
<jhutchins> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpSamba
<aaroncampbell> EUREKA!  That was it!
<aaroncampbell> I disobeyed the classic "don't assume" rule
<brendan_> hi, why does ubuntu use dash instead of bash?
<aaroncampbell> Since nothing had been touched on the windows systems, I assumed they were still set up fine.  Not true
<jhutchins> http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#Samba_Server
<aaroncampbell> When I had netowrk problems on the linux system, the WINS server was no longer valid, so Windows decided to remove it from the list
<aaroncampbell> I added it back, and it works fine
<aaroncampbell> Thanks jhutchins
<roho> flash worked fine, i haven't changed anything, it's still installed, but for some reason youtube doesn't think i have it.
<roho> i tried changing the browser identity but that didn't do any good
<jhutchins> It's a heck of struggle getting through all the docs for samba.  I don't remember what it takes to get swat working - it's been disabled in favor of the ubuntu controls - but it's an easier way to configure stuff.
<kubuntian> aaroncampbell: what?
<kubuntian> what did you do?
<ReK_> can anyone help with setting up my soundcard? for some reason, it worked fine in 6.10, but kmix cant detect the mixer in 7.04
<aaroncampbell> I added the IP address of the linux box to the top of the list of WINS servers on the windows box
<roho> so why would flash in konqueror work yesterday but not work today? i haven't changed anything.
<roho> it works in firefox
<jhutchins> roho: Re-scan for plugins.
<roho> i just did that
<roho> do i need to close the browser and restart after that?
<kubuntian> aaroncampbell: :|
<jhutchins> Shouldn't, but it's worth a try.
<kubuntian> what?
<roho> well, it didn't do any good
<roho> and flash is listed in the plugins list, too
<beldayven> Hi
<beldayven> Anyone on here ever tried using MoinMoin-Desktop edition on kubuntu?
<aaroncampbell> kubuntian: I don't know that you are having the same problem as me.  From one of your windows computers, click start, run, \\xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx where xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx is the IP of the linux box with the samba share.  If it works, let me know, and I know the solution to make \\hostname work as well
<roho> jhutchins: anything else i might be missing?
<Schuenemann> is it possible to edit konqueror's preview for specific file types?
<kubuntian> \\10.0.0.10 does not work
<roho> there's gotta be something i can do
<roho> i haven't changed konqueror at all
<aaroncampbell> kubuntian: then you still need to get samba set up.  I did that months ago, and just recently had a WINS problem (hostname not resolving to IP)
<aaroncampbell> I'm sorry, I can't help much with the samba setup
<kubuntian> ok
<a-865> what does KDE use that corresponds to gnome-volume manager? I have bug 47516 , but no gnome. :-p
<vzduch> KwikDisk?
<a-865> no idea, I'm just trying to kill whatever is ejecting the music CD https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-volume-manager/+bug/47516
<a-865> dunno how to figure out what that is
<ReK_> anyone know what cfg file the startup fsck command is in?
<ReK_> fstab?
<vzduch> no
<a-865>  /etc/fstab next to last character each line
<vzduch> ah right
<ReK_> thanks
<vzduch> good night people :9
<ReK_> now, any idea why my soundcard worked fine in edgy but kmix cant etect the mixer in feisty?
<ReK_> detect*
<a-865>  /etc/fstab next to last integer each line
<ReK_> im on my windows boot now cause i havent installed madwifi yet, but i have a lspci dump for the soundcard
<ReK_> anyone?
<ReK_> sound is kinda vital :/
<ReK_> and i have no idea where to start with troubleshooting it
<eagles0513875> !aptfix
<ubotu> If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<eagles0513875> !aptfix
<ubotu> If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<eagles0513875> !aptfix
<ubotu> If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<eagles0513875> !aptfix
<ubotu> If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<eagles0513875> !aptfix
<roho> ok, flash works everywhere BUT youtube, in konqueror.  and trying to fool it with a different id doesn't work either
<roho> but it works fine in youtube's test video
<roho> i guess no one else has had this problem
<Schuenemann> why are you using konqueror?
<roho> lots of reasons
<roho> i like it
<roho> the answer to the problem is NOT "use another browser"
<roho> this is kde channel after all
<ReK_> opera ftw
<sismas> how to install ati-driver-installer-8.38.6-x86.x86_64.run ?
<Minataku> Opera and Konq FTL
<roho> Minataku: that's not helpful.
<ReK_> lemme guess, you like ff?
<roho> if you're not going to help, then you're not helping
<Minataku> Opera is nonfree and Konq is just another half-baked addition to the pile for no real reason
<sismas> how to install ati-driver-installer-8.38.6-x86.x86_64.run ?
<Minataku> KDE tries to reimplement existing excellent solutions
<Schuenemann> roho, actually this is kubuntu channel :P
<roho> Minataku: yeah, so take that NOT HELPFUL talk to a place that's not a support channel
<roho> Schuenemann: so what's the K for?
<Minataku> !attitude | roho
<ubotu> roho: The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<roho> Minataku: i ask for help and you mock my request.  you need the attitude adjustment, not me
<roho> perhaps you should read your link again
<gnomefreak> roho: and Minataku please stop the bickering
<ReK_> opera may not be gpl/non-free, but its a ton better than ff even so, and just because it's non-free doesn't mean they're automagically a big bad evil corporation. theyre actually pretty awesome
<sismas> how to install ati-driver-installer-8.38.6-x86.x86_64.run ??? :(
<Schuenemann> firefox (fx, not "ff") is way better than opera
<Minataku> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<ReK_> lol
<Minataku> Schuenemann: Nice to meet another true fan :D
<Minataku> Someone read the FAQ :3
<Minataku> ReK_: There's a superior AND open source solution available. Closed source is not an option in such an instance.
<ulumulu> hi
<Minataku> Hello
<ReK_> ff is not superior to opera, thats my whole point
<ulumulu> hm may i can ask a question
<ReK_> if it were, i would be just as much of a fanboi of it as you
<Schuenemann> which FAQ? I see instructions for graphic cards set up (which didn't help me when I needed it)
<Schuenemann> no? does opera have tons of extensions?
<Schuenemann> !ask | ulumulu
<ubotu> ulumulu: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Schuenemann> :-)
<ulumulu> look i got a speedlink headset and iam not able to instal the driver
<ReK_> the one, single thing that ff has over it, and it isnt even fully necessary as userjs is native and you dont need to install greasemonkey
<ReK_> widgets are bad, ill admit
<Schuenemann> so opera is better because fx needs an extension to be superior to it in ALL aspects
<ulumulu> i selected it on alsa as a standard device but it wont accpept it
<Minataku> ulumulu: Do you have a headset port?
<ReK_> but full extensions are on the todo list
<Minataku> Headsets are different
<Minataku> They're a speaker/mic mix
<ReK_> and no, because greasemonkey makes it on par with it in one aspect. in all others it still pales in comparson
<Schuenemann> dude, opera doesn't have 10% of firefox's extensions
<Minataku> Nor 1% of it's support base
<ulumulu> ehm its usb with in inbuilt sounddevice
<Schuenemann> not 0,5% of it's freeness :p
<ReK_> again, extensions arent needed
<Minataku> And for good reason, who aside from the devs can actively suppor something that nobody buy they know anything about
<Schuenemann> aren't they? I have over 30 installed
<ReK_> lets talk about other features, like resource usage (lol ff2)
<Minataku> I have about 10
<Minataku> Firefox 2 is excellent
<Schuenemann> http://del.icio.us/Schuenemann/Extensions
<Minataku> They've really cleaned it up
<Minataku> Especially with 2.0.0.4
<Minataku> I can run it for weeks without having to restart it
<Minataku> Which isn't even a hassle anyway
<Minataku> Never was
<Schuenemann> I noticed 2.0.0.4 is better than 2.0.02
<ulumulu> it seems the drivers arent built for linux yet
<ReK_> i was running 15+ tabs, including some with flash, with less than half of the mem usage than 2 tabs in ff
<Minataku> At least not with the "Restart Firefox" extension, which does it in one click
<ulumulu> so is it possible to instal it anyway?
<Minataku> ulumulu: You can't install a Windows driver into a Linux kernel
<ReK_> well, it depends
<ReK_> ndiswrapper?
<Minataku> With the exception of ndiswrapper
<ReK_> :P
<ulumulu> well no hmm hard to explain
<Minataku> Which isn't doing it either
<ReK_> true
<ulumulu> i instaled the usb driver properly but the device is not working
<Minataku> Either way, the point is that the KDE team needs to focus on improving the DE as a whole, and scrap it's idiotic efforts at reimplementing existing solutions
<Minataku> There is no need for Konqueror or KOffice
<ReK_> true
<ReK_> konq as a file browser works nicely. koffice is pointless in the face of OOo
<Minataku> They're trying to imitate what Microsoft does
<Daisuke_Ido> ReK_: not *entirely*
<ReK_> and konq as a browser is pointless also, whether you use ff or opera
<Minataku> And we all know how well their plan works
<ReK_> how so?
<Schuenemann> I've heard konqueror was the best browser for w3c support
<Daisuke_Ido> with OOo being gtk+, some purists want a QT office suite
<ReK_> problem is, the rest of the internet doesnt give two shits about w3c anymore
<Schuenemann> but it doesn't support a text-transform attribute
<Daisuke_Ido> so it has its place.  but it doesn't work that well.
<Minataku> It's still a pointless reimplementation, Daisuke_Ido
<Schuenemann> ReK_, anymore? they didn't care before. That is changing (slowly, but it is)
<Minataku> And the fact that Kubuntu plans to replace OOo with KOffice is a huge blunder
<Daisuke_Ido> definitely
<Schuenemann> thanks to the stupid IE and tools like dreamweaver
<ReK_> im all for w3c meaning something again, but at the moment, especially with this idiotic 'web 2.0' buzzword flying about, no one cares, and i cant see it changing drastically any time soon
<Schuenemann> I see it changing. Yesterday, we had only IE. Today we have some other browsers
<Daisuke_Ido> i had ff yesterday...
<Minataku> Actually, in the past, it was only Mosaic
<ReK_> replacing IE with other browsers has nothing to do with the w3c...
<Schuenemann> yes, I mean past netscape vs IE
<Daisuke_Ido> ReK_: the hell it doesn't.
<Schuenemann> of course it does
<ReK_> directly i mean
<Minataku> Which is still a historical point of interest reflected in IE's UA
<Daisuke_Ido> directly.
<Minataku> Mozilla/4.0
<sayers> How do I run K3b with root privlages?
<Daisuke_Ido> sayers: you don't need to.
<Schuenemann> IE and it's crappy implementation made web developers "forget" entirely about what w3c is
<Minataku> Mozilla, I believe, being the original codename for Netscape
<Daisuke_Ido> alternative browsers are generally striving to be w3c compliant
<Schuenemann> sayers, kdesu k3b
<sayers> Daisuke_Ido:  cdrecord will be run without root  privileges It is highly recommended to configure cdrecord to run with root privileges. Only then cdrecord runs with high priority which increases the overall stability of the burning process. Apart from that it allows changing the size of the used burning buffer. A lot of user problems could be solved this way. This is also true when using SuSE's resmg
<Minataku> A name that still lives on to this day in UAs, the Mozilla internet suite and the Mozilla Foundation
<Minataku> !sudo | sayers
<ubotu> sayers: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<ReK_> so one office changing off of IE, while applaudable, isnt going to give the w3c any more foothold. we'd need to knock IE down to at LEAST under the 50% usage, as opposed to the what, 0% it has now?
<Daisuke_Ido> that doesn't mean you have to run k3b as root.
<sayers> Yes I know about sudo...
<Daisuke_Ido> cdrecord != k3b
<Minataku> Oh, k3b
<Minataku> Bah
<sayers> Daisuke_Ido: I am on gusty...
<Minataku> I use cdrecord straight from the CLI
<Daisuke_Ido> sayers: so?
<Minataku> Using a GUI to make/burn an image just slows things down
<Daisuke_Ido> k3b is still k3b
<Schuenemann> ReK_, dude, today web developers (still) made some fishy page full of tables, non-standardized and say "IE is recommended"
<sayers> Daisuke_Ido: So in Feisty that messege doesnt display. But still happens?
<ReK_> yes, i know, i worked with one last year
<Minataku> Schuenemann: That is receeding
<Daisuke_Ido> use the "configure" thing in k3b
<ReK_> i forced him to learn divs
<Minataku> Along with IE's share
<Schuenemann> ReK_, great
<Minataku> It's actually a lot less than reported, BTW
<Minataku> Given the fact that some sites try to force IE via UA detection
<Schuenemann> if IE has, say, 50%, users will say: NO, I don't want to install this trash. I want to use my own browser. I access many websites with this browser, why can't I access yours too?
<Schuenemann> oh, UA == user agent? I thought it was user agreement heh
<Minataku> :P
<Daisuke_Ido> Minataku: i'm happy, my bank actually supports firefox and linux
<Daisuke_Ido> verizon, however, does not.
<Minataku> Daisuke_Ido: That's good
<Schuenemann> I access my bank using firefox and linux too
<Schuenemann> but not my university website
<Daisuke_Ido> and i hate them with a passion
<Minataku> Daisuke_Ido: Yeah, my cellphone is Verizon, but not for long
<Minataku> Switching to AT&T
<ReK_> then the IE idiots can go away and complain at MS to make their shitter browser w3c compliant. at 50%, we'll still have half of the interwebs on our side, which should be survivable. 20% isnt
<Schuenemann> luckily I don't access it too muchj
<Minataku> Because Verizon uses frickin' CDMA
<Daisuke_Ido> you're getting an iphone, don't lie :)
<Minataku> While the rest of the civilized...
<Minataku> Daisuke_Ido: Run
<Daisuke_Ido> :P
<ReK_> my uni site supports ie and ff, not opera, but i ust identify as ff
<Minataku> Because if you're not outta my sight in 60 seconds I'ma kick your ass
<Schuenemann> ReK_, you're right, but isn't it changing :-) ?
<Daisuke_Ido> i use centennial, which is nice, no phone lockdown
<Schuenemann> when it was at 100%, "no one" knew what was w3c
<ReK_> its changing, but not to FOSS, safari is where most of the ie users are going
<Daisuke_Ido> the eff?
<Minataku> I'd switch back to Windows before I used any modern Apple piece of sh*t
<Daisuke_Ido> are you brain damaged?
<BluesKaj> safari = boring
<Minataku> Daisuke_Ido: Apple is more evil than Microsoft
<sayers> Daisuke_Ido: Where is the setting
<Daisuke_Ido> no one's switching to safari on windows.
<Schuenemann> safari? well, that might depend on the region. I have never seen a Mac in my life, so I don't know about anyone going to safari
<BluesKaj> anarchy!
<Daisuke_Ido> sayers: it should be right there where that message showed up.
<ReK_> i know it is, but its got more market share than any single FOSS browser other than ff
<Schuenemann> !foss
<ubotu> freedom is important. Ubuntu is as free as we can make it, which means mostly free software. See http://www.gnu.org/philosophy/free-sw.html and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/licensing
<Schuenemann> what is that foss?
<Minataku> That's because of pretentious Mac users
<ReK_> those who stay on windows get ff, but of those who move off of windows, the lion's share go to mac
<ReK_> Free/Open-Source Software
<Daisuke_Ido> ReK_: maybe because ff is about the only good (graphical) foss browser?
<sismas> wher is Restricted Drivers Manager ?
<Schuenemann> I see everybody going from IE to firefox; and some to opera
<Minataku> Right, to Mac which is far, far worse
<Schuenemann> and people don't know what is FOSS too :-)
<ReK_> i support apple right now purely because of vmware
<Minataku> ReK_: You shouldn't support Apple at all
<Daisuke_Ido> most apple users i know use firefox because they can't stand safari.
<sayers> Daisuke_Ido: No..?
<ReK_> my friend with a macbook uses ff opera and safari, says it depends on his mood...
<Daisuke_Ido> and that's an easy dozen, just around here
<Minataku> At least Microsoft doesn't lock you into ugly, overpriced, underpowered hardware as well as shoddy, lousy software
<Schuenemann> ReK_, where do you live?
<ReK_> vancouver
<sayers> Minataku: not as much atleast ;p
<hasan> how can i create a shared folder for samba?
<BluesKaj>  i assume that Ff can browse anywhere in Linux where IE can in windows or 99% of sites including banks and other institutions including universities
<Daisuke_Ido> Minataku: that's your opinion, and you're welcome to it :P  some people like apple software AND hardware, and they're more than welcome to that opinion
<Schuenemann> in Brazil, no one has a mac
<Minataku> And PCs are still fully customizable and upgradeable
<Schuenemann> hence no one uses safari
<hasan> i have created a folder named Shared in my home directory
<Minataku> Daisuke_Ido: Tell me when I can custom build a Mac
<Minataku> And maybe I'll change my views
<hasan> but when i type smb:/192.168.1.2/Shared in konqueror it gives an error
<Daisuke_Ido> i didn't say to change your views, i said not to force them on others :)
<Minataku> I feel very safe in saying that because I know for a fact THEY'LL NEVER LET IT HAPPEN
<Minataku> I'm not forcing anything on anyone
<Daisuke_Ido> because maybe they like it
<roho> i'm with Minataku on that one.
<roho> it probably voids the warranty to open one up, too
<Daisuke_Ido> roho: nope, it doesn't.
<Minataku> Why don't you learn the damn difference between voicing the reason for my opinion and trying to force it on people
<Daisuke_Ido> [19:27]  <Minataku> ReK_: You shouldn't support Apple at all
<Daisuke_Ido> that sounds like forcing to me.
<Minataku> Note "shouldn't"
<Schuenemann> hehehe
<Minataku> Contraction of "should not"
<Minataku> "Should" usually indicating a suggestion
<ReK_> i dont support apple myself, but i do like vmware, because it should be prtable to linux
<Daisuke_Ido> yes, telling people that they should not do something YOU disapprove of is considered pushing, maybe not FORCING, but pushing your beliefs on someone
<roho> forcing is "YOU WILL"
<Minataku> A suggestion being advice one wishes another to take under consideration
<Schuenemann> YOU MUST OR YOU'LL DIE
<sismas> how to install ati video driver ?
<Minataku> ReK_: VMWare DOES run on Linux
<Minataku> !ati | sismas
<ubotu> sismas: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Schuenemann> honestly, I think if someone isn't using IE, he's right
<XVampireX> Hi, I know it's not related to just kubuntu
<XVampireX> but how do I choose a specific alsa driver to load
<XVampireX> I don't want the built-in sound card
<XVampireX> I want the PCI soundcard that I installed
<XVampireX> !alsa
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Minataku> Both should work at once
<Minataku> Just configure your individual apps to use the PCI one
<Tenerifedave> i have a problem installing proftpd...
<BluesKaj> XVampireX, you prolly should go into your BIOS and turn off the soundcard in peripherlas that you don't want and enable the PCI card
<Minataku> In sounds apps under drivers there should be an option to configure ALSA settings
<sayers> Daisuke_Ido: k3bsetup is the command
<Tenerifedave> here is the log: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27531/
<Tenerifedave> anyone can help will be much appreciated
<BluesKaj> err peripherals
<XVampireX> BluesKaj: Oh, good idea :D
<XVampireX> and alsa won't load it?
<Minataku> Tenerife... isn't that where one of the worst airplane disasters occured?
<Tenerifedave> yep
<Minataku> I saw a show about it on Discovery Times
<Daisuke_Ido> there ya go :)
<Minataku> lol
<Tenerifedave> 2 airliners collided
<Minataku> On the runway, yeah
<BluesKaj> XVampireX, that's what i had to do on my other old pc
<Tenerifedave> yeah thats the one
<Minataku> Like a car accident, only far, far deadlier
<Minataku> XP
<Tenerifedave> lmao just a bit
<BluesKaj> lmao ? ...what's funny about hundreds of ppl dying
<Tenerifedave> thats not funny at all
<ReK_> wheres the clown?
<coreymon77> its not the people dying thats funny
<coreymon77> its just the crashes are usually funny to watch
<Minataku> Car crashes are exciting
<Minataku> That's why I love cop shows
<Minataku> Both real (ala COPS) and fake (ala CHiPs) :D
<Minataku> CHiPs, BTW, ftfw
<Tenerifedave> lol
<Minataku> :3
<Tenerifedave> any1 have any idea about my problem?
<Tenerifedave> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27531/
<Tenerifedave> trying to set up proftpd on my box
<persephone> hello..I'm looking for some help on VMware
<Minataku> !vmware
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player"), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. For VMWare Server, instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<BluesKaj> some freiends died in the tenerife disaster , so i guess I'm a bit sensitive about it...they were on the Pan Am flight
<Minataku> BluesKaj: Holy crap
<Tenerifedave> oh right
<BluesKaj> <--old
<Minataku> BluesKaj: He was laughing at my not-really-a-joke-comment [19:32:41]  Minataku Like a car accident, only far, far deadlier
<Tenerifedave> have you seen the memorial "stairs" they have put up here
<BluesKaj> ok , that's cool
<Minataku> Tenerifedave: I haven't, no
<Minataku> Tenerifedave: Your /etc/hosts is misconfigured, I think
<Tenerifedave> hmmm ok
* Tenerifedave checks it out
<Minataku> You need to specify an IP for "computer"
<Tenerifedave> ahhh
<Minataku> Lemme get what's in mine for ya
<persephone> I've downloaded the VMware evaluation from their site and don't know hoiw to INSTALL it..I've tried APT
<Minataku> 127.0.0.1       Piyoko.EdNet Piyoko localhost
<kubuntian> hello everybody, i am trying to share a printer with a windows machine using the functionalities offered by CUPS
<Daisuke_Ido> well apt ain't gonna help if you downloaded it from their site
<Minataku> So yours should be "127.0.0.1 computer computer localhost"
<Daisuke_Ido> is it a tarball?
<persephone> I've got it EXPANDED in a folder
<XVampireX> BluesKaj: Hi?
<Daisuke_Ido> gzipped tarball?  bzip2?
<persephone> yes Tar
<Tenerifedave> yep thats it Minataku
<Minataku> Tenerifedave: Toss that in there and tell me if it works
<Daisuke_Ido> okay, go into that folder
<sayers> Where is the CDRECORD module located so I can just chmod 4711 it
<kubuntian> i followed the guide that you can find at the page: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkPrintingFromWinXP
<Daisuke_Ido> persephone: are you doing this from a console?
<persephone> OK hold on while I bring it up
<Tenerifedave> i have in mine Minataku: 127.0.0.1 localhost, 127.0.1.1 computer.MSHOME
<kubuntian> but in windows, after spefying the address, windows asks me for a username/password.. i tried my linux machine passwords but it didn't work.. which one am i supposed to insert?
<Minataku> Tenerifedave: Hm
<persephone> OK got the folder open
<Daisuke_Ido> in a terminal
<Minataku> Interesting
<illriginal> Has anyone installed Photoshop 7.0 using Crossover?
<Daisuke_Ido> there should be something with install in the name, maybe
<persephone> yes from Konquer
<Daisuke_Ido> no
<Daisuke_Ido> not konqueror
<Daisuke_Ido> a terminal
<Daisuke_Ido> konsole
<persephone> which terminal should I use?
<Daisuke_Ido> even xterm, i don't care
<Daisuke_Ido> they all work just as well :)
<persephone> OK..which ever is easy :)
<Daisuke_Ido> you're using linux.  not everything is going to be easy :)
<persephone> I'm begining to find that out :)
<persephone> OK..I got terminal up
<kubuntian> hello everybody, i am trying to share a printer with a windows machine using the functionalities offered by CUPS.  i followed the guide that you can find at the page: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkPrintingFromWinXP but in windows, after specifying the printer address, windows asks me for a username/password.. i tried my linux machine passwords but it didn't work.. which one am i supposed to insert?
<Daisuke_Ido> persephone: where's the directory you expanded the tarball to?
<Daisuke_Ido> something like: /home/yourusername/Desktop/something?
<Daisuke_Ido> and i will be RIGHT back, phone
<Minataku> Tenerifedave: Add "computer" to the end of that second line
<Tenerifedave> ok
<Tenerifedave> so computer.MSHOME.computer?
<persephone> it's HERE: /home/persephone/Desktop/ DX DOWNLOAD/VMware/vmware-distrib
<Minataku> No
<Minataku> No .
<Tenerifedave> ok
<Tenerifedave> MSHOMEcomputer? or a space?
<Tenerifedave> sorry about this lol
<Minataku> Yeah, space or tab
<Minataku> It's okay
<Tenerifedave> ok :)
<Minataku> Better you asked than assumed XD
<Tenerifedave> hehe
<persephone> so where should Imove this folder?
<Tenerifedave> hmmm its giving me a IPv6 error...
<Tenerifedave> no address associated with hostname computer.MSHOME
<Minataku> Well
<Minataku> At least it's a new one
<Minataku> >.<
<Tenerifedave> lol
<Tenerifedave> getting somewhere
<Minataku> That means we fixed the IPv4 error
<Tenerifedave> oooo
<Daisuke_Ido> cd /home/persephone/Desktop/DX\ Download/VMware/vmware-distrib
<Minataku> As for the IPv6 error... I don't use IPv6
<Daisuke_Ido> copy and paste
<Tenerifedave> i dont either
<Tenerifedave> lol
<Minataku> So I'm out of help >.<
<Daisuke_Ido> cd = change directory
<Minataku> XD
<Minataku> Sorry X3
<persephone> OK..hold
<Tenerifedave> i dont use IPv4 :S lol
<Tenerifedave> only*
<Minataku> Same
<Minataku> But I can disable IPv6 when I compile my kernels
<Tenerifedave> hmmm what else did you have in your hosts file?
<Minataku> Just that line
<Tenerifedave> did you have some stuff about IPv6?
<Tenerifedave> ahh right
<Tenerifedave> i have stuff about IPv6
<persephone> says I'm at /desktop$
<Minataku> Add computer to the end of the one with "computer.MSHOME"
<Minataku> Same way as the last one you added to
<Daisuke_Ido> cd /home
<Tenerifedave> cant i just delete all the IPv6 stuff?
<Daisuke_Ido> cd persephone
<Minataku> Tenerifedave: No
<Minataku> That'll break stuff
<Tenerifedave> oh ok lol
<Tenerifedave> i shall not do that then
<persephone> at /home$
<Daisuke_Ido> ls
<Daisuke_Ido> ls = list files/directories
<Tenerifedave> hmm right when i do "apt-get install proftpd" now it just says its the newest version and no errors
<persephone> lists: persephon
<persephone> persephone
<Daisuke_Ido> cd to that
<Daisuke_Ido> cd persephone
<Tenerifedave> i think its sorted Minataku
<Minataku> Tenerifedave: Then... you already have it
<Minataku> Tenerifedave: Cool
<Daisuke_Ido> then you should be able to cd Desktop
<Tenerifedave> im in on ftp://locahost
<Tenerifedave> :D
<Minataku> Sweet :3
<Tenerifedave> cheers for your help dude, that must have fixed it
<Minataku> Enjoy :D
<Daisuke_Ido> remember, linux is case sensitive, Desktop isn't the same as desktop
<persephone> yes doing it..starting to get the hang :)
<Tenerifedave> i shall :D
<Daisuke_Ido> excellent
<Daisuke_Ido> there's another e in there somewhere, i'm too tired to correct it :)
<persephone> OK done that
<nosrednaekim> nope Daisuke_Ido thats the correct way to spell it!
<persephone> tried cd DX DOWNLOAD..say no such directory
<Daisuke_Ido> persephone: now you discover why spaces are a pain :)
<Daisuke_Ido> cd DX
<Daisuke_Ido> then hit <tab>
<persephone> yes..guess I'm too use to windows :(
<Daisuke_Ido> that's where the \ came from when i typed out the whole path
<persephone> then I put in DOWNLOAD right? :)
<Daisuke_Ido> after you hit tab it should auto-complete it for you
<Daisuke_Ido> or you can use cd DX\ DOWNLOAD
<persephone> it didn't auto..let me try again
<persephone> keeps say no file
<Daisuke_Ido> ls
<persephone> I did..it shows there
<Daisuke_Ido> wait, you had a space in there.  i can't imagine it starting with a space, or even if it can...
<Daisuke_Ido> try cd \<tab>
<Daisuke_Ido> this is a long shot that i have no idea whether it will work or not.
<persephone> oops..there is a space before the /
<persephone> before DX
<Daisuke_Ido> did cd \<tab> complete it for you?
<persephone> no..gives me another \
<persephone> can change the name of the folder now without spav=ces
<persephone> can change the name of the folder now without spaces
<Daisuke_Ido> if you want, you can rename that folder from within konqueror, remove the space at the beginning
<persephone> OK..hold
<persephone> OK changed it to downloads
<Daisuke_Ido> alrighty then, that will make this easier
<Daisuke_Ido> cd downloads
<persephone> OK..got to VMware folder
<persephone> ls
<persephone> did a lisrt
<solid_liq> !pingme
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pingme - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Daisuke_Ido> awesome
<persephone> :)
<Daisuke_Ido> is there a file with "install" in it?
<persephone> I use to work with CLI when I had My AMIGA
<persephone> Amiga has a cli very semilier to UNIX
<Daisuke_Ido> i miss the amiga
<persephone> me too..luv them..
<persephone> I'm re setting mine up..it has a M68060 in it ..A1200
<Daisuke_Ido> nice, all i ever owned was a 500 :\
<Minataku> I'll be getting some Amigas soon
<Minataku> 3 A1200s
<Minataku> And a CD32
<persephone> cd32 was a under appreciated  device
<persephone> I also have Amiga Forever on Windows XP
<persephone> there is a folder under VMware called vmware-distrib
<Daisuke_Ido> cd vmware-distrib
<Daisuke_Ido> that's where you want to be
<persephone> ok
<persephone> I'm there
<persephone> this is where the Tar was expanded to
<Daisuke_Ido> that's good
<Daisuke_Ido> is there anything indicating an install or setup file in the directory listing?
<persephone> there is a folder called installer
<persephone> also a file called: vmware-install.pl
<Daisuke_Ido> try this:
<Daisuke_Ido> sh vmware-install.pl
<persephone> ok
<persephone> got a bunch of errors vmware-install.pl  8  not found
<persephone> also 13, 16, 18, 21 , 27
<persephone>  Syntax error: "{" unexpected (expecting "then")
<Daisuke_Ido> try perl vmware-install.pl
<persephone> ok
<Daisuke_Ido> to be honest, this is kind of the blind leading the blind here
<persephone> haha I understand the problem
<persephone> got THIS: This version of "VMware Workstation" is incompatible with this operating
<persephone> system.  Please install the "i386" version of this program instead.
<Daisuke_Ido> you using the 64 bit version?
<Daisuke_Ido> (of kubuntu)
<persephone> guess I should talk to VMware..I thought I downloaded the right version for my computer
<persephone> yes
<persephone> 64 bit
<Daisuke_Ido> wait, it's asking for the i386
<persephone> I have a athlon X2 64 bit processor
<persephone> yes I 386
<Dragnslcr> But did you install the amd64 version of Kubuntu?
<Daisuke_Ido> right, but if you're using the standard kubuntu release, it's 32 bit
<Daisuke_Ido> which means you'll need the i386 version of vmware
<Dragnslcr> (I tried it for a couple months, and I just switched over to i386)
<persephone> Ithink I have the 64 bit version of Kubuntu
<persephone> actually it was Ubuntu I add the Kubuntu-desktop
<Daisuke_Ido> at the console, type uname -r
<persephone> 2.6.20-16-generic
<persephone> hmmmm
<Daisuke_Ido> that's no help then :(
<persephone> perhaps I should load Kubuntu from scartch
<roho> what package is klash part of?
<Daisuke_Ido> persephone: just get the other version from vmware's site :)
<persephone> Iappreciate your help and don't mean to belittle it..but i THINK I should get help from VMware..they do want to SELL it :)
<persephone> they emphasize they are will to help with the evaluation software
<Daisuke_Ido> also a valid route
<Daisuke_Ido> they would probably be more helpful than i've been
<BluesKaj> Dragnslcr, there's an AMD 64 bit version of Kubuntu ?
<persephone> I want to get out from under WINDOZE forever..but I have some applications that only run on WINDOZE
<BluesKaj> how can it be AMD specific?
<persephone> you've been very helpful..at least we found out there is a problem
<BluesKaj> persephone, which ones?
<persephone> Ithought I had the 64 bit version..don't know if it is AMD specific
<persephone> it might even be a X2 problem
<persephone> I luved the old term from my Amiga days of WINDOZE
<persephone> :):)
<persephone> :)
<persephone> :D
<persephone> :X
<persephone> :x
<SlimG> How should a ktorrent regex pattern look like to work? .* doesn't work
<darkrift411> ..
<darkrift411> i think
<Tenerifedave> anyone know the command to list your hard drives and where they are mounted in the shell?
<darkrift411> been a long time since i used regex
<darkrift411> but i think .. is like wildcards *
<SlimG> darkrift411: thanks, it does
<darkrift411> :)
<nosrednaekim> Tenerifedave: mount, or df
<Tenerifedave> ahh thank you nosrednaekim
<darkrift411> i wrote a script in mirc to convert wildcards to regex once
<darkrift411> used it to create spamfilters on a network i used to run.... those were the days
<persephone> Minataku..when are you getting your 3 A1200?
<Minataku> Whenever a friend sends them to me
<Minataku> lol
<persephone> Daisuke..is your name like that Red Sox Pitcher?
<persephone> well..enjoy the A12oo..they are good computers and still use as a multimedia machinfe in some circles :D
<persephone> some Star Wars movies were made using them
<darkrift411> i thought vlc could play thru lots of errors
<darkrift411> how come soo many things work better in windows :@
<darkrift411> firefox and now vlc
<dfff> ./ati-installer.sh: 165: Syntax error: Bad substitution ????
<dfff> what to do ?
<nosrednaekim> dfff: I think you have to run that as root
<dfff> im run from root
<persephone>  Daisuke_ido are you still here?
<nosrednaekim> oh.. ok
<nosrednaekim> Daisuke_Ido is ALWAYS here
<Schuenemann> what does "free as in beer means" ?
<Schuenemann> what does "free as in beer" means ? *
<Schuenemann> mean**
<persephone>  Daisuke_ido I do THANK YOUfor your help..I appreciate it a lot :D
<nosrednaekim> it means its free, but you don't know what went into it
<BluesKaj> someone has paid for it , just not you :)
<dfff> ./ati-installer.sh: 165: Syntax error: Bad substitution ????what to do ??
<Schuenemann> but beer isn't free?
<Schuenemann> but beer isn't free! (horrible typing today)
<persephone> it is when someone else buys :)
<BluesKaj> it is if someone else is paying
<Schuenemann> hummm heh
<nosrednaekim> I was about to say "what have you been drinking?"
<paranda> hola
<dfff> ./ati-installer.sh: 165: Syntax error: Bad substitution ????what to do ??
<matt__> i am used to ubuntu, but am trying out kde, or kubuntu-desktop, whatever you wanna call it. i found a theme off of kde-look, it is a kth file, how do i apply it?
<Schuenemann> hehe
<paranda> hola quien habla espaol
<rolando> hola, alguien puede ayudarme con kubuntu y mi pinnacle
<TeraDyne> !es | paranda
<ubotu> paranda: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<Schuenemann> !es | paranda
<coreymon77> !es | paranda
<nosrednaekim> coreymon77: hey sorry I couldn't make it yesterday
<matt__> paranda: hable espanol, pero nada mucho
<matt__> how do you apply files of of kde look?
<coreymon77> nosrednaekim: no prob, i accidentally slept through it anyways, :P
* persephone waves good bye to all..have a nice Evening! "D
<nosrednaekim> coreymon77: haha
<matt__> http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php/B%C3%A9o?content=60013
<Dragnslcr> Anyone know if there's a shell program that can be used to put something in KDE's on-screen display?
<coreymon77> nosrednaekim: and they were so disorganized that even if i was there, they wouldnt have gotten to me anyways
<matt__> i would i make that my system theme?
<nosrednaekim> coreymon77: ah, ok.
<compilerwriter> !sp | paranda
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<compilerwriter> !es | paranda
<ubotu> paranda: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<nosrednaekim> Dragnslcr: onscreen display?
<matt__> in kubuntu, how do you change the theme?
<nosrednaekim> matt__: you have to open "kcontrol"
<Dragnslcr> nosrednaekim- yeah, the messages in the top-left of the screen. I know Kopete and Amarok use it
<nosrednaekim> Dragnslcr: oh, thats libnotify
<Dragnslcr> Hm. Know if there's a shell command to control it?
<nosrednaekim> Dragnslcr: no clue...
<Dragnslcr> nosrednaekim- hm, you sure about that? I don't have any of the packages listed in Adept for 'notify' installed, but Amarok still displays them
<nosrednaekim> hmm... maybe not..
<nosrednaekim> just a second... i know where to find it..
<nosrednaekim> Dragnslcr: hmmm seems to be a python class in guidance that does the power manager popups
<Dragnslcr> Maybe it's /usr/lib/kde3/knotify.la ?
<nosrednaekim> no clue where the python module is...
<Dragnslcr> There's a python-notify package that requires libnotify1
<darkrift411> how do i make knetworkmgr show my wifi signal meter again instead of a cat5 plug?
<darkrift411> it used to work
<darkrift411> and something happened
<nosrednaekim> Dragnslcr: that could be it.. is it installed?
<Dragnslcr> Nope. libnotify1 isn't even installed
<nosrednaekim> darkrift411: are you still connected via wireless
<darkrift411> yes
<nosrednaekim> Dragnslcr: do you have guidance power manager installed?
<darkrift411> could it be because my wifi is called eth1 ?
<darkrift411> and if so, can i rename it?
<nosrednaekim> darkrift411: no,I don't think so
<nosrednaekim> it does that for me too sometimes.
<darkrift411> it used to show
<darkrift411> and then one day it wouldnt connect
<nosrednaekim> knetworkmanager is buggy
<darkrift411> so i was in there and i noticed it had a bad subnet, and i removed the subnet and wifi worked
<Dragnslcr> nosrednaekim- yeah, both of the kde-guidance packages are installed
<darkrift411> but the icon hasnt been right since
<darkrift411> can i rename eth1 to wifi1
<darkrift411> and will that kill other things
<cWolfe> <nosrednaekim> knetworkmanager is buggy
<cWolfe> its crazy buggy
<darkrift411> heh
<cWolfe> its so buggy its not even funny
<darkrift411> is there a better app to use?
<Dragnslcr> Plug-and-Pray?
<darkrift411> i just want something that sits in tray showing if im connected, and hopefully a signal meter
<cWolfe> ive been doing the manual ip thing
<cWolfe> oh, for wifi
<nosrednaekim> darkrift411: I think kwifimanager does it, but it doesn't do WPA
<cWolfe> i dont use wifi
<Dragnslcr> I gave up on wireless several years ago. Of course, I don't really like laptops anyway
<nosrednaekim> Dragnslcr: you know... I have no clue.. but you should be able to write a python program to do it.
<Dragnslcr> Eh
<Dragnslcr> It's already in a shell script, which is why I wanted a shell command
<darkrift411> erm
<darkrift411> when i close kwifimanager, it doesnt go to tray
<darkrift411> it closes :(
<Dragnslcr> I finally discovered that Kopete can do what I miss most about Trillian
<darkrift411> nvm
<darkrift411> found option to fix gtat
<darkrift411> that*
<nosrednaekim> Dragnslcr: thats cool, tho I use GAIM (aka pidgin b4 everyone flames me)
<hitmanWilly> nosrednaekim: nah, if you're using the one from the repos its still gaim :)
<Dragnslcr> Yeah, I was using Gaim. I figure I should start using Kopete though
<Dragnslcr> Gaim seems to be getting less customization-friendly
<darkrift411> does kapote have a google talk plugin?
<Dragnslcr> Kopete supports Jabber, yes
<jriachi> is there something like  pdf2jpeg, or something like that?
<ffff2fff> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<nosrednaekim> Dragnslcr: ok.. I have libnotify1 installed
<Dragnslcr> Maybe for that Python package you mentioned
<nosrednaekim> Dragnslcr: how about notification-daemon?
<Dragnslcr> Not installed
<hitmanWilly> !info libnotify1
<ubotu> libnotify1: sends desktop notifications to a notification daemon. In component main, is optional. Version 0.4.3-1 (feisty), package size 24 kB, installed size 92 kB
<hitmanWilly> !info notification-daemon
<ubotu> notification-daemon: a daemon that displays passive pop-up notifications. In component main, is optional. Version 0.3.6-0ubuntu3 (feisty), package size 43 kB, installed size 188 kB
<jriachi> hello
<nosrednaekim> Dragnslcr: go get libnotify-bin. that does what you want
<hitmanWilly> jriachi: howdy
<nosrednaekim> just tested it out
<Tachyon> I'm having a problem installing Kubuntu on my Dell Inspiron 6400.  After I select "Start or install Kubuntu", it loads the Linux kernel and the Kubuntu startup screen, but then the screen goes blank with a cursor flashing in the upper left hand corner.
<Tachyon> Nothing I do has any effect.
<nosrednaekim> Dragnslcr: and then do "man notify-send"
<Dragnslcr> nosrednaekim- I was about to say that seems somewhat odd that Amarok can do the OSD messages if that isn't installed
<nosrednaekim> it must use something else
<nosrednaekim> but that will do what you want
<jriachi> hitmanWilly: taking a break. (studing communications electronic tonight :) )
<hitmanWilly> :)
<hitmanWilly> amarok probably has some sort of direct interface to the kde desktop
<bigperm> what is the difference between the cd and dvd versions of kubuntu
<TeraDyne> You know, I have the Amarok source on my laptop here. I'll see if I can find what it uses for the OSD.
<hitmanWilly> or possibly uses its own built in routines
<Dragnslcr> nosrednaekim- doesn't seem to work. I thought Kopete used it too, but I guess it doesn't
<nosrednaekim> libnotify-bin doesn't work?
<Dragnslcr> Maybe Amarok is special
<kalorin`> any brilliant hardware types out there?
<Dragnslcr> notify-send Test "This is a test"
<Dragnslcr> I didn't see anything
<kalorin`> trying to figure out what mhz my cpu is running at in this machine
<Dragnslcr> No big deal. I thought that OSD was part of KDE, but maybe it is just part of Amarok
<bigperm> what is the difference between the cd and dvd versions of kubuntu?
<TeraDyne> Looks like Amarok uses it's own custom OSD.
<kalorin`> bigperm: likely how much it'll have to download if you want to install more stuff
<hitmanWilly> bigperm: more packages on the dvd that you'll probably need to update anyway :)
<Dragnslcr> I just wanted to toss a little extra feedback into my shell scripts that set my Kopete status. It's not all that important
<SlimG> bigperm: DVD installs the correct language packs for your chosen language afair
<SlimG> bigperm: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=307060
<darkrift411> i cant find kopete plugins anywhere :(
<cWolfe> i have blackcats-games invites if anyone wants
<cWolfe> sorry, wrong channel, the offer still stands though
<bigperm> thanks a bunch
<bigperm> I just bought a inspiron 1200 with a crap ethernet port and it looks like the dvd version is going to be better
<Dragnslcr> I still say that you have a DVD burner, blank discs, and an extra day or so for the download, you might as well get the DVD
<nosrednaekim> Dragnslcr: ahh... the notifications go to the bottom left hand corner with this command "notify-send -c Notify "test"
<The_Un-Named> does anyone have a 7.04 minimal cd download link?
<darkrift411> how do you get kopete to connect to your gmail chat?
<darkrift411> i entered it in email@gmail.com
<nosrednaekim> darkrift411: instructiona are on the google site
<darkrift411> and my password
<darkrift411> but it wont connect
<darkrift411> oh, i c
* darkrift411 goes to RTFM
<darkrift411> :)
<nosrednaekim> Dragnslcr: try it out.
<bigperm> the DVD torrent is rocking a solid 700k
<nosrednaekim> and I have to go.. c ya
<bigperm> with built-in hash checks, it's the way to download
<bigperm> only and hour to go
<e0f> Hi guys. How can I change my desktop resolution on kubuntu without edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf ? thanks :)
<hasan> hi gyus
<hasan> who uses kmldonkey?
<hasan> how can i add new servers to it?
<hasan> as it was the case with amule from servers.met file
<hasan> or do i have to add every server manually one by one?
<hitmanWilly> e0f: if you have an nvidia card you can use nvidia-settings
<e0f> hitmanWilly: nope, i've i915 :)
<Schuenemann> I need help setting up my nvidia graphic card (and please, I already know the wiki link and wasn't able to accomplish it)
<hitmanWilly> e0f: well, system settings should have an option to change it, but its limited by what's in xorg.conf IIRC
<sweettooth> hey there, my kdenetworkmanager doesn't seem very stable at times, after reboot, sometimes it does not detect any network at all, has any one got an idea?
<e0f> hitmanWilly: i didn't found that in system settings!!
<hitmanWilly> e0f: display settings?
<coreymon77> sweettooth: what type of network connection
<cWolfe> so back to an earlier topic, im the only one with fiesty that cant burn a file bigger than 4BG on a dl dvd?
<e0f> hitmanWilly: yeah, I didn't found display setting in my kubuntu!! :(
<cWolfe> s/4BG/4GB
<sweettooth> coreymon77, it is wireless connection
<hitmanWilly> e0f: it may be under the advanced tab
<e0f> hitmanWilly: mmmm yeah but where? lol
<hitmanWilly> e0f: if you still can't find it, try alt-f2 and run kcontrol, i know its in there :)
<coreymon77> sweettooth: okay, what network card (company, model, chipset, driver)?
<darkrift411> is there a way to make ctrl+v and ctrl+c the universal copy and paste?
<darkrift411> like in konsole?
<e0f> hitmanWilly: mmm....i don't found display setting in kcontrol!!!!
<darkrift411> i feel like the nerd who needs linux to be windows
<darkrift411> but i do :)
<darkrift411> i want linux to be a more stable windows :)
<jriachi> e0f: what a you trying to do?
<Dragnslcr> darkrift411- dunno about globally, but you can configure Konsole's shortcut keys
<sweettooth> coreymon77, sorry how to tell?
<hitmanWilly> e0f: ok, Peripherals --> Display
<coreymon77> sweettooth: desktop or laptop
<hitmanWilly> e0f: under kcontrol
<sweettooth> it is an acer laptop travelmate 3000
<coreymon77> darkrift411: the only time ive seen it not like that is in konsole
<coreymon77> darkrift411: just live with it
<e0f> hitmanWilly: in Peripherals there aren't Display on my kde :(( i dunno why!!!
<jriachi> e0f: or try   displayconfig
<coreymon77> okay
<Dragnslcr> darkrift411- although, as Konsole just warned me, using Ctrl-C for copy might not be a good idea
<coreymon77> darkrift411: cntrl+c is used for the cancel command function
<s1imas1> !ATI
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<hitmanWilly> e0f: ok, it sounds like something in your system is borked...
<coreymon77> sweettooth: okay, so i take it that its a pmcia wireless card right?
<sweettooth> not really, its built-in
<jriachi> with convert print.ps print.png , i get "print-0.png" and  "print-1.png";    each with a page of the .ps, how can i get just one (taller) image (i dont mind using another program)?
<sweettooth> coreymon77, can you tell me how to find out the wireless card details please?
<sweettooth> then i can precisely tell you which one it is :)
<Arwen> man I need a new hard drive.... burning DVDs is such a pain in the ***
<coreymon77> sweettooth: type lspmcia into konsole
<darkrift411> in ktorrent, where do i find the torrent thats currently downloading?
<darkrift411> its downloading at like 2k, but i know it can go faster
<darkrift411> so imma delete it and reaload it
<darkrift411> but cant find it
<sweettooth> coreymon77, i take it as 'lspcmcia'm and the result is Socket 0 Bridge:        [yenta_cardbus]          (bus ID: 0000:06:07.0)
<darkrift411> and yes, i am gonna suck you guys dry of info
<darkrift411> i love this mother(censored) channel
<coreymon77> sweettooth: give me the output next to ethernet controller in the lspmcia output
<Daisuke_Ido> what version of ktorrent?
<darkrift411> latest
<darkrift411> whatever came with 7.04
<Daisuke_Ido> latest from the repos?
<Daisuke_Ido> 2.1
<Daisuke_Ido> k
<darkrift411> and all upgrades
<darkrift411> im current on upgrades
<Daisuke_Ido> still 2.1
<Daisuke_Ido> :D
<darkrift411> k
<Daisuke_Ido> how do you find where it stores the actual .torrent files or where it stores the files you're downloading or where you can actually find the listing in the gui?
<sweettooth> bash: lspmcia: command not found
<Daisuke_Ido> you were kinda vague
<sweettooth> coreymon77, am i missing sth in here?
<Daisuke_Ido> lspcmcia
<darkrift411> torrent
<Daisuke_Ido> ah
<darkrift411> i need to copy it so i can restart it completely
<Daisuke_Ido> let me have a quick little looksee
<Daisuke_Ido> um
<darkrift411> dont know where firefox would have downloaded it
<Daisuke_Ido> it will keep it there
<coreymon77> sweettooth: put the output of lspmcia into pastebin and give me the link
<darkrift411> and there is no "properties" in ktorrent
<Daisuke_Ido> have you used utorrent before?
<The_Un-Named> http://hoey.tzo.com:8082/ViewerFrame?Mode=Motion&Resolution=320x240&Quality=Motion&Interval=30&Size=STD&PresetOperation=Move&Language=0
<darkrift411> yes
<The_Un-Named> sorry, wrong channel
<darkrift411> wish there was one for linux
<Daisuke_Ido> then you know utorrent saves torrents between uses of the program
<banksey> !xine
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xine - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<darkrift411> yes
<Daisuke_Ido> it's there when you close it, still there when you reopen it
<darkrift411> i want to backup the .torrent file
<darkrift411> and delete torrent + data
<Daisuke_Ido> ktorrent does the same thing
<darkrift411> and restart ktorrent
<Daisuke_Ido> AH.
<Daisuke_Ido> okay
<darkrift411> then reload the backup .torrent
<Daisuke_Ido> odd, but doable
<darkrift411> lol
<sweettooth> coreymon77, pls have a look, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27543/
<darkrift411> i have 4000 seeds, 2000 leechers and im getting .2k download speeds
<darkrift411> so something is wrong
<coreymon77> sweettooth: okay, how about this, tpye iwconfig
<coreymon77> and give me the output
<Daisuke_Ido> not necessarily
<coreymon77> darkrift411: are you behind any sort of firewall?
<darkrift411> for the first 20 seconds, i hit 350k
<darkrift411> yes, but i have ports forwarded properly
<darkrift411> and i get good speeds all the time
<darkrift411> up to 1400k sometimes
<Arwen> darkrift411, maybe you've been banned?
<darkrift411> erm
<Arwen> and they're "peers" not "leechers"
<darkrift411> for what?
<coreymon77> darkrift411: obviously just crappy seeds then
<sweettooth> coreymon77, please have a look again, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27544/
<Arwen> unless they're actually leeching of course
<darkrift411> some torrent sites use the term leechers
<darkrift411> so it stuck
<darkrift411> lol
<sweettooth> coreymon77, eth1 is wireless
<Daisuke_Ido> ~/.kde/share/apps/ktorrent
<coreymon77>  i know
<darkrift411> kdesu konqueror ~/.kde/share/apps/ktorrent
<darkrift411> erm
<Daisuke_Ido> there are directories in there for your torrents.  finding the right one could be a pain.
<Daisuke_Ido> uh
<coreymon77> i take it the router is a linksys one, right?
<Daisuke_Ido> why the hell do you need kdesu?
<Daisuke_Ido> sorry about the language
<sweettooth> coreymon77, that's right
<Daisuke_Ido> it's your home directory
<Daisuke_Ido> you don't need to run it as su
<darkrift411> i get tired of locked files
<darkrift411> heh
<modjo> has anyone here used a vnc client on kubuntu on a winxp vnc server?
<coreymon77> sweettooth: can you give me the manufacturers website for your laptop, i may be able to find out more info from that
<darkrift411> that location doesnt exist :s
<darkrift411> oh
<darkrift411> nvm
<modjo> has anyone here used a vnc client on kubuntu on a winxp vnc server?, anyone?
<dranas> i got a question, how do i add the universe repo my source list?
<modjo> you must edit the repo list
<modjo> in sudo mode
<dranas> deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu feisty universe multiverse
<dranas> is that what i add?
<intelikey> well. i have reloaded for the fourth time in two days trying to get the kinks jerked out of this tosheba !
<darkrift411> i cant find any torrents in there
<modjo> has anyone here used a vnc client on kubuntu on a winxp vnc server?, anyone?
<darkrift411> ill just find it again
<sweettooth> coreymon77, http://global.acer.com/products/notebook/tm3000.htm
<coreymon77> i see
<coreymon77> its an intel card
<intelikey> needless to say, i'm not fit to talk to today.
<dranas> i just dont know what to add to get the universe repo
<modjo> has anyone here used a vnc client on kubuntu on a winxp vnc server?, anyone?
<intelikey> dranas you add "universe"
<TeraDyne> intelikey: I don't blame you.
<dranas> i mean the whole line
<dranas> this is what i got so far
<dranas> deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu feisty universe multiverse
<coreymon77> sweettooth: you jsut want your network to auto connect on boot right?
<hitmanWilly> intelikey: is that the one that had vista on it?
<dranas> do i delete the word multiverse?
<intelikey> dranas you don't need to add a line.  jsut a word
<TeraDyne> intelikey: I had to reinstall kubuntu 6 times when I first tried dapper, trying to get my wireless card to work
<dranas> well it has universe and multiverse, do i delete the word multiverse?
<sweettooth> coreymon77, i usually use wireless at work with a different network, however, if so, what shall i do?
<coreymon77> oh
<coreymon77> well then
<intelikey> dranas example:    deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper main restricted    <<< that to this >>>  deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper main restricted universe multiverse
<sweettooth> coreymon77, besides i want to know why it didn't detect the wireless network at times
<dranas> so deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu feisty universe multiverse  is corect then?
<sweettooth> i have to restart and pray sometimes :(
<coreymon77> sweettooth: personally, i dont use knetworkmanager, i just use kwifimanager
<intelikey> dranas that added both universe and multiverse  to the repos for a dapper system
<michael_m> can someone help me with a slow boot problem???
<dranas> hmmm
<coreymon77> sweettooth: wouldnt a simple iwconfig command work?
<intelikey> dranas in answer to your Q yes
<sweettooth> coreymon77, if i load both on, would they crash?
<sweettooth> that's the thing, even i typed iwlist eth1 scanning, it doesn't seem to scan any network at all
<coreymon77> sweettooth: okay then, and does running the iwconfig command to connect not work?
<sweettooth> coreymon77, im not too sure, cos i have never tried it, i will give it a go next time, heh
<sweettooth> so what do you think is the problem?
<coreymon77> sweettooth: it may actually be your network card thats doing it
<TeraDyne> Does anyone know of a good desktop blogging app that works with the new Blogger?
<coreymon77> sweettooth: but there is something that may help
<sweettooth> coreymon77, any guidance would be grateful
<coreymon77> sweettooth: okay, open system settings and then into network settings
<sweettooth> coreymon77, yup
<Arwen> TeraDyne, uh, kate
<coreymon77> sweettooth: click on administrator mode and enter your password
<intelikey> !paste > dranas
<michael_m> can someone please help me with a slow boot
<michael_m> ?
<sweettooth> coreymon77, done
<TeraDyne> Arwen: ? Could you infrom me as to how I can post to my blog from kate?
<Arwen> yes, write your story..... upload it... voila
<Arwen> (doing)
<coreymon77> sweettooth: okay, so, what appears in the list in the network settings window
<intelikey> michael_m take out the networking and see if that was the reason for the delay.   ?    sudo update-rc.d network remove    you can put it back the same way
<coreymon77> sweettooth: oh, btw, do you know the essid (network name), wep key (network password if you have one), default gateway (the routers ip address), and dns server of both of the networks you connect to (your home and your office)?
<TeraDyne> No, I mean something like BloGTK, where I don't need a browser. Konqueror tends to randomly crash while writing my entries for some reason.
<TeraDyne> And I don't want to install SeaMonkey just to write in my blog.
<Arwen> so install firefox?
<sweettooth> i know the one from home
<coreymon77> sweettooth: okay
<sweettooth> i guess i can find out other info when im back at office tomorrow
<coreymon77> sweettooth: well then i will only be able to do this for your home network
<TeraDyne> Arwen: Firefox.... *shudders* No thanks. That hog won't be finding itself on my laptop anytime soon.
<sweettooth> coreymon77, that's cool
<Arwen> firefox... hog... how?
<Arwen> for one, foxes eat hogs
<sweettooth> coreymon77, i have network connections, proxy, connection preferences, and zeroconf service discovery on the left side
<s1imas1> what is kubuntu system requoest ?
<coreymon77> sweettooth: i meant the interfaces list in Network Connections
<TeraDyne> Arwen: anytime I run FF, anything after 1.0.4 anyway, on my laptop, it immediately starts using up a ton of memory, so much so that it starts to use swap..
<coreymon77> sweettooth: there is only one device in that list right?
<sweettooth> coreymon77, i have eth0 and eth1
<Arwen> ...funny, I must have a magic firefox then. It always stays stable at 10% RAM usage...
<coreymon77> Arwen: me too
<coreymon77> sweettooth: okay, is your work connection wireless aswell?
<Arwen> coreymon77, we're magic! lol
<coreymon77> sweettooth: do they both use eth1
<sweettooth> coreymon77, the wireless at work is using eth1
<TeraDyne> Arwen: I've had it hit 30% several times, and stay there. It might be because I have about 20 tabs open at any one time.
<coreymon77> sweettooth: aoky
<Arwen> hint: if your RAM isn't being used, it's wasting your money
<Arwen> just a thought
<sweettooth> firefox is slow in xp in my case
* hitmanWilly wouldn't know about that (xp)
<sweettooth> lol
<shdq> :D
<Arwen> lol, cmon, no need to troll, even on a Linux channel
<coreymon77> sweettooth: okay, so click on eth1. and click configure
<sweettooth> to be fair, i have only just swapped to kubuntu, and it does rock :)
<TeraDyne> Arwen: Here's the thing. Firefox uses 20% of memory easy, while seamonkey uses 10% at most.
<Arwen> here's the thing: if your memory isn't being used, it's being wasted
<Arwen> just a thought
<TeraDyne> Arwen: Then again, I always compile my own copy of seamonkey, anyway.
<intelikey> http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/37745
<TeraDyne> Arwen: That's the problem. It uses too much.
<sweettooth> coreymon77, yup, do i just put the essid and the key?
<Arwen> anyway, we could go on and on about FF...
<TeraDyne> Arwen: true.
<Arwen> you can reduce the memory usage in config if you want... it's just cache for fast rendering
<coreymon77> sweettooth: well, do you have a static ip?
<sweettooth> no, the router dynamically assign an internal ip for my laptop
<sweettooth> coreymon77, but for the internet connection, yes
<coreymon77> sweettooth: i mean for the network,
<coreymon77> sweettooth: is it static or assigned by DNS
<TeraDyne> Arwen: I tried that. I couldn't get it to go below 17% even with it set so that it wouldn't cache.
<sweettooth> it is assigned by DNS
<TeraDyne> Arwen: Meh, I think I'll just compile seamonkey.
<sweettooth> coreymon77, it is assigned by DNS
<coreymon77> sweettooth: okay, so just put in your essid and wep key
<sweettooth> coreymon77, done ;)
<coreymon77> sweettooth: now go to routes and put in the default gateway
<intelikey> !ati > dranas
<sweettooth> coreymon77, also done
<s1imas1> what is kubuntu system requoest ?
<coreymon77> sweettooth: now go to the dns tab and put in your dns('s)
<sweettooth> coreymon77, i think mine is already there
<coreymon77> sweettooth: okay
<coreymon77> sweettooth: good
<coreymon77> sweettooth: now go to network profiles
<coreymon77> sweettooth: are there any there?
<sweettooth> coreymon77, no, its blank, should i create a new and save it?
<coreymon77> sweettooth: create one called "home" and save it
<sweettooth> coreymon77, done
<coreymon77> sweettooth: okay, now press apply
<sweettooth> yup
<sweettooth> coreymon77, that's it?
<crazy_bus> I've got a mp4 I downloaded off google video.  It plays in kaffeine but I cant change the timer position and can only watch it from the start to the end.  Is there any way to fix this?
<coreymon77> sweettooth: good, now, whenyou get to work, do the same thing we just did, but replace the info from your home network with the info for your work network
<Arwen> crazy_bus, yes, get a player with better support for MPEG-4 Part 14 (mp4)
<Arwen> like maybe mplayer
<coreymon77> sweettooth: then save that as the "work" or "office" profile
<coreymon77> and whenever you change places
<coreymon77> just go and choose the right profile and click apply
<coreymon77> sweettooth: okay?
<sweettooth> coreymon77, ic, that's brilliant m8, thx for your patience and help :)
<coreymon77> sweettooth: also, if that doesnt work
<sweettooth> yea?
<coreymon77> sweettooth: run the iwconfig command
<sweettooth> yup, will do
<sweettooth> thx a lot again
<coreymon77> sweettooth: that being sudo iwconfig eth1 essid [your essid]  key [your wep key] 
<crazy_bus> all other mp4's play properly in kaffeine?  Its only the one I downloaded directly from google video that has problems
<Tenerifedave> hello all, i am currently using vnc to my computer from another on the network but it is very slow and file transfer goes up to a max of say 900kbps is this normal?
<sweettooth> coreymon77, okie dokie, i will have a go with it nxt time :)
<coreymon77> sweettooth: no problem, its what im here for, anything goes wrong just give me a shout
<Tenerifedave> i'm using wireless by the way if it makes any difference
<coreymon77> sweettooth: see if the profile thing works first though
<DaSkreech> sweettooth: I am Calypso Muwahahahaha
<Arwen> crazy_bus, then maybe it's a nonstandard implementation of MP4?
<Arwen> anyway, try another player
<sweettooth> coreymon77, will do, i will restart and test it, thx
<Arwen> if it's not seekable, you can always extract the audio/video and make a fresh mp4
<sweettooth> hi DaSkreech
<Tenerifedave> what sort of transfer rates does everyone get on wireless?
<Arwen> about 5MB/s...
<Arwen> (max)
<coreymon77> Tenerifedave: are both of the computers on the same network?
<Tenerifedave> yeah
<coreymon77> Tenerifedave: then waht are you using vnc for, just connect to the computer directly
<coreymon77> Tenerifedave: over the LAN
<Tenerifedave> i use wireless in my house
<Tenerifedave> for networking
<Tenerifedave> its just i am only getting say 900kbps max transfer
<Arwen> could just be weak wifi
<Arwen> or if you're talking smb, low speeds are normal
<Tenerifedave> its ftp
<Tenerifedave> but maybe the wireless
<Tenerifedave> it is a couple of years old now
<Arwen> hmm, yeah, what wifi protocol version?
<Tenerifedave> ermm what ones are there?
<Tenerifedave> sorry im a noob lol
<Arwen> dunno myself, lol
<Arwen> just that one of em ends in "a", another in "b", another in "g", and another in "n"
<Tenerifedave> ahh
<Tenerifedave> well its b/g
<Arwen> ah, how far are you from the source? and do you have protected mode on in the router?
<Tenerifedave> well i have a arial coming down and its hanging across the room
<Tenerifedave> every computer is excellent put it that way
<drgonzo> hey fellas, Is there anyway to setup kmail to group messages by day/week/month like outlook?
<Arwen> Tenerifedave, hmm, well, maybe it's just phony wifi? does performance increase if you switch to Ethernet?
<Tenerifedave> and protected mode: its not a router, just a hub
<Tenerifedave> havent tried just ethernet
<Tenerifedave> maybe a crap wifi
<Tenerifedave> need to get a new one me thinks
<Tenerifedave> it also cuts off sometimes
<DaSkreech> TeraDyne: install Netscape
<Tenerifedave> need to reset it
<DaSkreech> easy to install easy to blow away
<hasan> is there anybody who use kmldonkey?
<hasan> or any other client?
<drgonzo> i use it
<hasan> how can  add servers?
<hasan> there are only 3 servers available
<drgonzo> i add it via the gui
<hasan> do i have to enter every server name manually one by one?
<hasan> one by one?
<drgonzo> no you can provide a file
<hasan> how can i do that?
<drgonzo> umm may i suggest #kmldonkey
<hasan> from a .met file?
<hasan> ja sur
* BluesKaj is a firm believer in a cat5 hard wired network...ran them to the bedrooms from the router ...kids visit with their pcs and laptops ...no wireless worries. took a bit of work , but is worth it.
<Arwen> BluesKaj, you should confiscate laptops and PCs on sight!
<Arwen> :-P
<cWolfe> seriously, am I the only person with fiesty that can't burn a file bigger than 4GB on a dl dvd?
<Arwen> cWolfe, dunno, did you change the fs mode to "UDF - Large Files"?
<cWolfe> yes
<Arwen> meh, dunno then. Try splitting the file?
<BluesKaj> Arwen, I'm a grandfather, my kids are grown with their own kids to worry about... so i don't :)
<DaSkreech> s1imas1: What?
<cWolfe> :( i was hoping i wouldnt have to
<Arwen> BluesKaj, not what I meant, lol
<Arwen> if you confiscated em, you could build a massive Beowulf cluster!
<BluesKaj> ok , what did you mean Arwen ? ... it went over my head :)
<Arwen> never mind, it's over mine too
<DaSkreech> BluesKaj: I so read that as bathrooms :)
<Schuenemann> brazil 0x2 mxico *sigh*
<BluesKaj> beowulf...oh yeah
<BluesKaj> neighbours have wifi , constantly complaining about probs ...so i decided to hardwire altho i do have wireless options
<Arwen> BluesKaj, you were stealing their wifi? lol
<BluesKaj> you know Arwen , i prolly could :)
<BluesKaj> windows surfers
<DaSkreech> heehee
<DaSkreech> I love how using windows automatically makes you inept and using apple automatically makes you elitist
<n8k99> -but you can get them in pink!!
<Arwen> hehe
* Arwen wants a pink case
<hitmanWilly> Arwen: it's called an airbrush :P
<Arwen> hehe
<drgonzo> does anyone know what I mean. Maybe i should elabourate. In outlook you it it group messages by day/week/year/ etc so can that can be expanded and closed on convienence Can this be done with kmail?
<drgonzo> elaborate*
<BluesKaj> drgonzo, why don't you look at the kmail manual..it's quite extensive ..lots of options
<drgonzo> ok
<dwidmann> drgonzo: I don't see a way to do it exactly that way, but I know a way you can filter it th at way
<dwidmann> in the filter box near the top, type in something like "today" if you want to see todays messages, or yesterday for yesterdays, otherwise use the date as it appears in the date column
<dwidmann> oh, wait, you can also use days of the same week, ie: sunday, monday, etc
<drgonzo> filter box?
<dwidmann> should be right next to the word search
<drgonzo> oh search
<BluesKaj> sacktime for me...nite all , take care.
<dwidmann> it's looking to be about time for me to go to bed too :(
<drgonzo> cheers
<dwidmann> later folks
<devnull> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<hiyah> !ftp
<ubotu> FTP clients: !Nautilus, !gFTP (for !GNOME) - !Konqueror, !Kasablanca, !KFTPGrabber (for !KDE) - See also !FTPd
<hiyah> hi i need to setup a ftp server, which package shd i use?
<DaSkreech> !kasablanca
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kasablanca - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<DaSkreech> Lying bot
<TeraDyne> !FTPd
<ubotu> FTP servers: !ftpd, !proftpd, !pure-ftpd, !twoftpd, !vsftpd, !MuddleFTPd, !wzdftpd - Graphical front-ends: !PureAdmin, !GProftpd (for !GNOME), !KcmPureftpd (for !KDE) - See also !FTP
<hiyah> which one are typically used?
<hiyah> proftpd?
<mneptok> hiyah: why an FTP server?
<mneptok> hiyah: do you need to give access to anonymous users?
<TeraDyne> !info proftpd | hiyah
<ubotu> hiyah: proftpd: Versatile, virtual-hosting FTP daemon. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3.0-21ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 765 kB, installed size 2276 kB
<hiyah> no i don't want anonymous to come in.. specific users
<hiyah> just installed proftpd
<TeraDyne> Have the filezilla guys ported their ftp server over to linux yet?
<mneptok> i hope not
<mneptok> hiyah: do you need to give access to anonymous users?
<TeraDyne> mneptok: why not?
<hiyah> mneptok: no..
<mneptok> hiyah: then do not use FTP
<mneptok> SFTP/SCP is what you want
<mneptok> sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<mneptok> then use any SFTP client (like Filezilla) to login
<TeraDyne> what about vsftpd?
<TeraDyne> !info vsftpd
<ubotu> vsftpd: The Very Secure FTP Daemon. In component main, is extra. Version 2.0.5-2ubuntu2 (feisty), package size 111 kB, installed size 408 kB
<mneptok> it's still FTP
<secleinteer> hi, does anyone know how to readd items removed from the kmenu?
<mneptok> if you don't need anonymous access you should not use FTP
<hiyah> mneptok: i need to let windows ftp clients to come in.. can openssh do that?
<mneptok> hiyah: Filezilla
<Carnage\> secleinteer: What items in particular?
<hiyah> ok... i've already got openssh
<mneptok> hiyah: http://filezilla.sf.net
<Carnage\> Just links to programs?
<TeraDyne> mneptok:  good point. I keep forgetting that tip.
<evsophomore2009> Can anyone help me out with Limewire?
<secleinteer> Carnage\: kmail
<TeraDyne> !ask | evsophomore2009
<ubotu> evsophomore2009: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<hiyah> mneptok: ok thanks :>
<Daisuke_Ido> anyone familiar with linux usenet software?
<Carnage\> secleinteer: Rightclick on a menu entry and select "Edit Menu..."?
<evsophomore2009> TeraDyne: Are you familiar with LimeWire?
<mneptok> hiyah: np. encrypted traffic is *always* better for you, the admin, than cleartext ;)
<Arwen> lol @ LimeWarez
<mneptok> Daisuke_Ido: i use Pan. i believe the KDE PIM suite has a Usenet client
<TeraDyne> evsophomore2009: just ask what you're having problems with. someone is bound to know how to help, or where to go to get help.
<secleinteer> Carnage\: to restore an item, not to create a new one
<hiyah> mneptok: all the while my users are using linux to ssh and rsync in.. didn't know that filezilla can do transfer via windows
<evsophomore2009> Okay, on LimeWire when i play a few songs, at the end of the song, it maks an error noise and i cant play music untill i re-start LimeWire...anyone know how to fix it?
<mneptok> hiyah: yup. Filezilla is an SFTP client in addition to FTP
<Arwen> evsophomore2009, use a real media player
<Carnage\> secleinteer: If it's deleted, it's deleted, I think :)
<evsophomore2009> Arwen: well i need to use Limewire so i can download songs....duh
<Arwen> warez is bad...
<evsophomore2009> Warez.....
<hiyah> mneptok: yeah as long as it will work on windows.. does it support resuming?
<mneptok> hiyah: no idea. i use Linux. :)
<secleinteer> Carnage\: it's not deleted, because the *.desktop files aren't stored on the separate user accounts, they're in /usr/share/applications, and certain *.desktop files are "excluded" when you "delete" them through the GUI
<evsophomore2009> Anyone good with Wine and iTunes?
<Arwen> wine + itunes = no
<Arwen> you can run up to version 4, but after that, just give up
<evsophomore2009> why is it a No?
<hiyah> mneptok: SFTP means openssh-server compatible?
<Arwen> ^^
<Tm_T> Amarok <3
<TeraDyne> Tm_T: amen.
<intelikey> vlc
<mneptok> hiyah: SFTP = secure FTP = OpenSSH
<evsophomore2009> Version 4
<evsophomore2009> ?
<Arwen> lol @ vlc, it doesn't even play subtitles and matroska right
<Arwen> evsophomore2009, yes, v4
<intelikey> Arwen it doesn't even need non-free help... :)
<Arwen> mplayer > vlc
<Arwen> :-)
<hiyah> mneptok: ic..ok i'll try filezilla brb
<Arwen> but anyway, that's not the point
<evsophomore2009> Version 4 works?
<intelikey> i just need to argue with something besides this tosheba for a while.
<mneptok> evsophomore2009: Limewire is a P2P app. stop sending it to do a media player's job. ;)
<evsophomore2009> mneptok: well it has a media player for a reason
<Arwen> evsophomore2009, more or less
<DaSkreech> WMP > *
<mneptok> evsophomore2009: oh? what's the reason?
<Arwen> evsophomore2009, and yeah, the reason it has a media player is so that it can be even more bloaty
<Carnage\> secleinteer: Oh, then you could create a new entry and copy the content from the "deleted" *.desktop to the new one
<intelikey> mozilla ?
<intelikey> :)
<TeraDyne> intelikey: what about mozilla?
<secleinteer> Carnage\: but i don't know where to place this file
<intelikey> "even more bloaty"
<evsophomore2009> mneptok: to listen to the audio.
<mneptok> secleinteer: what app are you trying to unhide?
<secleinteer> mneptok: kmail
<evsophomore2009> Arwen: Bloaty?
<Arwen> yes, bloaty bloaty bloat
<mneptok> secleinteer: that's not in the menus. Kontact is.
<TeraDyne> intelikey: Which app are you talking about? If you mean how Firefox has become bloated, I'll agree there.
<dr_willis> 'bloaty' a vague term thats always used as a insult to software when you cant come up with any other valid arguments.
* intelikey sings the mozilla song     bloaty bloaty bloat bloat bloat
<secleinteer> mneptok: then why is there a KMail.desktop file under /usr/share/applications ?
<dr_willis> one mans bloat - is anothers must have eye candy.
<mneptok> evsophomore2009: so if i add a 38 metric ton telescope to a car so "that you can see the sky better through the sunroof" you'd embrace it as a good idea and buy one?
<evsophomore2009> ew no
<mneptok> secleinteer: it's in a hidden state by default. edit that .desktop app stub with a text editor to unhide it.
<dr_willis> 'arguments through absurdity' dosent really prove much.
<intelikey> apt-get install mozilla     79m dl     apt-get install dillo 600k dl        what is bloat anyway ?
<mneptok> dr_willis: "reductio ad absurdum" is the term you want ;)
<dr_willis> mneptok,  hes going the other way
<TeraDyne> intelikey: the mozilla package is 79m?
<secleinteer> mneptok: what do i need to remove from the config file?
<Arwen> mozilla is 79M? wtf?
<mneptok> secleinteer: NoDisplay=true
<secleinteer> mneptok: ok, will try that
<dr_willis> ive seen worse. :)
<intelikey> TeraDyne plus it's deps for this system  "package size is 11.8MB"
<dr_willis> printer drivers for my printer/scanner under windows - was over 125mb compressed.
<DaSkreech> Arwen: Why are you acting surprised Netscape was as big as some distros
<Arwen> hmm
<TeraDyne> intelikey: ah, that explains it.
<intelikey> TeraDyne that's package size it expands to  36.4MB unpacked
<Tenerifedave> anyone know about an error when trying to use sudo, says "sendmail: fatal: open /etc/postfix/main.cf: No such file or directory" :-/
<carutsu> Arwen: it's the hole suite, browser, mail, calendar, ...
<Arwen> ah
<mneptok> *whole
<carutsu> whole?
* TeraDyne never downloads a packaged mozilla, deciding to compile it himself instead.
<DaSkreech> Tenerifedave: What command?
<Tenerifedave> sudo apt-get
<carutsu> mneptok: oops i didn't know, thank you :P
<Tenerifedave> or sudo apt-cache
<Guilty_as_Sin> I just want to state that the second life linux ver. runs great..   but the game still absolutely sucks..  I must be missing something
<Tenerifedave> or anything i think
<dr_willis> Guilty_as_Sin,  no.. the game sucks... :0
<dr_willis> Guilty_as_Sin,  its just a time sink.. plain and simple..
<dr_willis> Guilty_as_Sin,  sort of like... err... IRC! :)
<Guilty_as_Sin> ok, thanks for the input..   I have to admit..  got a lil curious
<Tenerifedave> DaSkreech: "
<Tenerifedave> dave is not in the sudoers file.  This incident will be reported.
<Tenerifedave> dave@computer:~$ sendmail: fatal: open /etc/postfix/main.cf: No such file or directory
<Tenerifedave> sorry for the flood
<TeraDyne> dr_willis: agreed, except the IRC part. At least I learn stuff on IRC.
<TeraDyne> Tenerifedave: if that was a flood, then I've seen worse from people typing things in by hand.
<Tenerifedave> lol
<intelikey> !info mozilla-browser
<ubotu> Package mozilla-browser does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<intelikey> !info mozilla-browser dapper
<intelikey> !info dillo dapper
<ubotu> mozilla-browser: The Mozilla Internet application suite - core and browser. In component universe, is optional. Version 2:1.7.12-1.1ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 9658 kB, installed size 29448 kB
<ubotu> dillo: Small and fast web browser. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.8.5-4ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 339 kB, installed size 928 kB
<Guilty_as_Sin> speaking of FF..  mine needs some tweaking..
<DaSkreech> Tenerifedave: Maybe you should be in the sudoers file :)
<Tenerifedave> i think so too, where is it?
<Tenerifedave> i was in it though thats the thing :-/
<dr_willis> in /etc with all the other system config files... :)
<Tenerifedave> ok thanks i'll check it out
<dr_willis> first user made during install is included.
<intelikey> "29448 kB"   not right.  "30.2MB"  i just checked.  that's the patched one i guess.   takes a little more space.
<DaSkreech> Guilty_as_Sin: it's a social experiment. If you are into it great if not in 86 years when we are all forced to move our concious minds into a virtual domain run on TCPM then you can stage a protest
<Guilty_as_Sin> say wha'
<Guilty_as_Sin> no protest, just got ma' feet wet is all
<Guilty_as_Sin> not my gig
<Guilty_as_Sin> I do think it's a great project..  just needs some fine tuning
<Tenerifedave> what shall I put into the sudoers file? I dont want to muck it up and give me root all the time kinda thing
* Tenerifedave is a n00b lol
<dr_willis> man sudoers :)
<Tenerifedave> good idea
<Minataku> Heya, dr_willis
<Guilty_as_Sin> if I could have got off that lil four island deal they have there for cheapo's like myself..  it might have been fun
<Minataku> Guests still there?
<dr_willis> Minataku,  yep.
<Guilty_as_Sin> <--cheap by nature... not by heart
<Minataku> dr_willis: That sucks
<dr_willis> got a 5 yr old tagging along my very move... wanting to feed my 'ish'
<Minataku> o.O
<dr_willis> hes cute. :) but gets annoying after the first hour
<Minataku> Heh
<Guilty_as_Sin> that's kinda mean
<Guilty_as_Sin> but totally understand
<Guilty_as_Sin> I have two in diapers
<Minataku> dr_willis: I'll wait until after they've all left to bother you about the Amigas again
<Guilty_as_Sin> anyways..  I'm OT  sorry
<Minataku> Not counting this instance, of course
<Minataku> >.>
<dr_willis> Minataku,  i got a Pool table... you want it... ? :)
<Minataku> Haha
<Guilty_as_Sin> yeah!@
<Minataku> That would cost WAY too much to ship X3
<dr_willis> weighs like 300lb.
<Guilty_as_Sin> I'll take her
<Minataku> Let Guilty_as_Sin have it
<Minataku> I want those Amigas :3
<Guilty_as_Sin> slate is heavy stuff
<emonkey-f> lb is that pounds?
<Minataku> No, it's "libraries"
<Guilty_as_Sin> yes
<Guilty_as_Sin> oic
<Minataku> It weights 300 libraries
<Minataku> j/k
<Guilty_as_Sin> lmao
<Arwen> hah
<Minataku> Yeah, lbs is pounds
<emonkey-f> 
<Minataku> Blame Latin
<emonkey-f> I see GB is here
<emonkey-f> I'll come to GB in 3 weeks
<Guilty_as_Sin> <buys a round for the house>  (because virtual dollars spend so much easier)
<Minataku> But yeah, dr_willis, take your time on those Amigas, I don't want to stress you more than you no doubt already are XD
<DaSkreech> Guilty_as_Sin: More things that Second life is good at :)
<Guilty_as_Sin> DaSkreech What's that?
<DaSkreech> Virtual Dollars spending easy
<Guilty_as_Sin> oic
<devnull> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<Minataku> I just emerged 0.9.39 :D
<Guilty_as_Sin> wine is great till you get an EA game (in my experiences alone)
<devnull> hehe
<devnull> yeah i've used it before
<devnull> Got a home design program for my fiance
<DaSkreech> Guilty_as_Sin: Yeah if Dumb EA would just make NFS and sims work on Linux I could get like 40 peopel to jump ship
<devnull> And don't feel like booting into winblows
<DaSkreech> devnull: Really?
<DaSkreech> devnull: Oh I thought You meant one for Linux :-(
<roho> what's the name of the emulator that does everything? something mess
<Guilty_as_Sin> my stepdaughter has a sims problem..  do they have a 12 step for that yet?
<devnull> DaSkreech, I wish man
<DaSkreech> There are a whole set of things that should just exist for Linux that don't :(
<devnull> =(
<Guilty_as_Sin> I went with the *reclaim the other half your hard drive plan myself
<Guilty_as_Sin> fuke windoze
<devnull> Well I have 2 drives
<devnull> 80GB linux, 40GB winblows
<Guilty_as_Sin> still have it on the wifey's lappy..  but her orbicam don't work..   and her ati graphic card is a total p.i.t.a.
<Guilty_as_Sin> herherm..  <acer>
* DaSkreech crosses fingers for AMD living and getting ATI to a good place
<Minataku> Heh
<Minataku> I'm still seeing nVidia be the choice
<devnull> I told my fiance
<Guilty_as_Sin> yeah.. that is what I have on here
<Minataku> They WANT to make their drivers open, from what I've heard
* DaSkreech likes ATI hardware. THey just haev really crappy software
<devnull> We will not be using windows in our household. You will get used to, learn to like, and use linux. Plain and simple.
<Guilty_as_Sin> jus' an ole' fx5500 but she's still hittin'
<DaSkreech> Minataku: Good luck with that :)
<Minataku> But they contracted out and such and are kinda stuck under NDAs
<Minataku> devnull: Nice to hear
<DaSkreech> devnull: You sound like Ian :)
<Minataku> Get a console for gaming
<DaSkreech> PS3 !!
<emonkey-f> I hope that the new Intel cards will be much better than the Ati an Nvidia...
<devnull> hehe
<DaSkreech> You can install Linux on it :)
<Minataku> ...
<Minataku> The PS3 is a complete failure
<DaSkreech> emonkey-f: They will make a heck of a lot more money
<Maxdamantus> Minataku, no it's not.
<Maxdamantus> Only for gaming,.
<DaSkreech> Minataku: :-P You can install Linux on it :)
<devnull> I love linux. I love the power behind it, and I love the scalability.
<Maxdamantus> People buy them in bulks for servers and stuff. :d
<DaSkreech> Maxdamantus: I heard the Govt bought a bunch to cluster
<DaSkreech> IBM must be pissed
<Maxdamantus> Lol.
<darvi_> ummmmmmm
* intelikey installs linux on his wrist watch...
<DaSkreech> intelikey: It's Toaster
<DaSkreech> WITH XML!
<Maxdamantus> I've booted Linux on my PSP. :d
<Maxdamantus> No X though.
<Minataku> Yeah, because installing Linux on proprietary hardware is a good idea </sarcasm>
<Maxdamantus> And didn't have a keyboard I could attatch to it.
<DaSkreech> Minataku: Bring on the open source hardware and We will be loving it
<evsophomore2009> i need to uninstall Quicktime, i tried "Sudo apt-get remove Quicktime" and it didnt work, i also tried "Add & Remove Programs"
<evsophomore2009> Any Help?"
<devnull> Minataku, But people buy this stuff. It is their choice what they do with it.
<DaSkreech> !codecs | evsophomore2009
<Maxdamantus> evsophomore2009, try "quicktime"
<DaSkreech> devnull: Not if you ask the guys holding the money when they walk out
<Maxdamantus> All packages in Ubuntu are lower case.
<Maxdamantus> And case sensitive.
<intelikey> i kinda want to build a linux OBD* reader
<DaSkreech> OBD ?
<intelikey> automotive obd#
<evsophomore2009> E: Couldn't find package quicktime
<DaSkreech> ubotu: Wake up!
<Maxdamantus> Alternatively, in a terminal, try typing "quicktime", then pressing tab twice, incase it's suffixed by some version numbers.
<Guilty_as_Sin> don't think I've yet to bother w/ quicktime on this particular install
* DaSkreech sighs
<Maxdamantus> "quicktime" is an apt package.
<Maxdamantus> evsophomore2009, did you install it using apt?
<Guilty_as_Sin> need to since my vlc install has yet to handle quicktime
<DaSkreech> evsophomore2009: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<rockets> Anybody know a good OSX theme
<rockets> NOT baghira
<byonix> hi, do anyone have difficulty joining undernet.org?
<DaSkreech> Maxdamantus: It is?
<evsophomore2009> no i installed quicktime during the install of iTunes with Wine, but that didnt work\
<intelikey> !botsnooze ?
<devnull> you could always do: sudo apt-get remove quicktime quicktime-*
<Guilty_as_Sin> itunes is poop
<Maxdamantus> DaSkreech, apparently, yes.
<devnull> that should probably cover about everything.
<evsophomore2009> well i like iTunes
<Maxdamantus> Wait, no it's not.
* DaSkreech beats evsophomore2009 with a stick
<rockets> itunes is great
<DaSkreech> Sorry
<evsophomore2009> cute
<DaSkreech> knee jerk reaction :)
<Maxdamantus> quicktime4linux-utils quicktime-utils quicktime-x11utils
<Maxdamantus> Netsplit Xd
<DaSkreech> Ubotu :)
<evsophomore2009> im kinda sick of every sigle person that uses Linux always gives me crap about iTunes
<DaSkreech> that would explain that
<evsophomore2009> i want it, and dont bitch
<evsophomore2009> im just asking for help, not your apponion
<intelikey> ubotu   was desyncd
<DaSkreech> evsophomore2009: I won't anymore :)
<DaSkreech> intelikey: Yeah
<roho> well, one thing about itunes is that you can pretty much get any song you want and it's easy.
<Guilty_as_Sin> not giving you crap..   just can't imagine there being a reason for it
<evsophomore2009> Okay sorry about the attitude
<rockets> evsophomore2009: hey, I'm on your side man. I think iTunes owns amarok, rhythmbox, exaile, banshee, etc/
<roho> many other mp3 places make you subscribe or put down a minimum balance
<evsophomore2009> thanks you! i hate Amarok
<roho> ok, now that's where we disagree
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about was desyncd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<evsophomore2009> Rockets: Do you know how to install iTunes with Wine? it dosent work for me
<rockets> evsophomore2009: Amarok is good in theory, but the interface is SO UGLY
<rockets> evsophomore2009: nope never tried, i settled for amarok/rhythmbox
<evsophomore2009> yeah it is
<intelikey> !opsnack
<ubotu> Chocolate!  And Peanuts!
<DaSkreech> evsophomore2009: The Wine page probably has a walkthrough
<TeraDyne> evsophomore2009: Why do you hate amarok?
<DaSkreech> !botslap
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about botslap - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<evsophomore2009> its annoying
<rockets> amarok is good its just ugly as hell
<DaSkreech> Why isn't that implemented yet :-(
<roho> it would be cool if amarok had a buy mp3 thingy
<Maxdamantus> evsophomore2009, Try crossover-linux
<Ramon> is there a way to auto detect my hardware?
<evsophomore2009> Crossover-linux?
<Maxdamantus> It's like Wine, but improved for some products.
<Ramon> it is not detecting it when it is starting
<DaSkreech> roho: it does
<Maxdamantus> iTunes being one of them.
<rockets> evsophomore2009: I have crossover, it only supports quicktime not itunes
<evsophomore2009> how do i get it
<TeraDyne> crossover office?
<DaSkreech> evsophomore2009: That's it. I knew there was something that did itunes
<Maxdamantus> Google. :d
<rockets> in fact, kde widgets in general are ugly as hell. I love KDE, I use kubuntu as my main os, but KDE is uuuggggly
<roho> DaSkreech: oh? do tell.
<Maxdamantus> It's only a 30 day trial though, I think.
<DaSkreech> Ramon: What is it?
<Guilty_as_Sin> oh yeah, some people do still buy mp3's
<DaSkreech> roho: It has Magnatune and ... something else
<roho> yeah, but magnatune has poor choice
<Maxdamantus> rockets, why ues KDE then?
<roho> i haven't heard of most of the artists on magnatune
<DaSkreech> rockets: so change them
<DaSkreech> roho: that's half of the point :) it's independent
<Maxdamantus> You can sort of mix them together too if you want.
<roho> yeah, i know
<roho> DaSkreech: so what was the "something else"?
<Maxdamantus> Like have GNOME with the KDE Kicker. :d
<rockets> No, I like KDE :-D
<Maxdamantus> And the desktop of your choice.
<rockets> I'm willing to put up with the ugliness for the great applications
<Maxdamantus> [16:16:24]   <rockets> in fact, kde widgets in general are ugly as hell. I love KDE, I use kubuntu as my main os, but KDE is uuuggggly
<Ramon> daskreech: the linux box is not detecting my network card
<Maxdamantus> What's ugly about it then?
<Ramon> or it is not configuring it.. it appears under lspci
<crimsun> Qt4 changes all that.
<rockets> Maxdamantus: the way the widgets look makes all KDE apps look cluttered to me
<DaSkreech> roho: It's in KDE4
<rockets> And I kind of feel like all the apps look like theyre from 1995
<roho> of course!
<roho> tease me like that
<roho> :D
* Maxdamantus notes that you can change the widget style.
<intelikey> !anything
<Guilty_as_Sin> widgets are a waste of cpu in my opinion
<ubotu> So, you wanted to lure me into saying I don't know anything about anything? Yeah, that would be funny, of course. Now leave me alone.
<TeraDyne> rockets: you can create your own widgets
<DaSkreech> roho: http://ww.commit-digest.org/issues/latest and grep for amarok
<rockets> by widgets i mean the buttons in applications
<rockets> yes but im too lazy to create my own widgets
<Maxdamantus> rockets, you mean the GTK programs run under KDE?
<roho> greppage commenced
<rockets> no i mean Qt programs under kde
<byonix> Hi, i'm in college, major in accounting, anyone knows about, audit software in kubuntu, like ACL
<rockets> GTK programs I use the Human style with and they look fine
<roho> DaSkreech: that domain is dead
<byonix> or something
<Maxdamantus> ...
<DaSkreech> roho: add another w
<Maxdamantus> They don't look like 1995 to me.
<rockets> I use KDE despite my opinions on it, because I like the way it works in general.
<roho> oh
<roho> heh
<Maxdamantus> Default widgets from Kubuntu 7.04, with a different colour look cool.
<Maxdamantus> With the slow mouseover animation.
<rockets> that animation is cool i agree
<Guilty_as_Sin> kde is crispy clean..  thank you to the all of you that make that possible
<DaSkreech> byonix: Audit as in accounting ?
<DaSkreech> or audit as in Securoty ?
<Maxdamantus> In 1995, widgets were boxes.
<Maxdamantus> Like Windows 95 for example.
<DaSkreech> !network
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Maxdamantus> KDE had widgets like that too at that time.
<rockets> KDE is about as crispy as win98 with fading buttons
<DaSkreech> Is there a troubleshooter page for networking cards ?
<DaSkreech> Ramon: how do you know it's gone ?
<rockets> maybe there is a !network
<rockets> !network
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Guilty_as_Sin> now that is interesting
<DaSkreech> Ramon: do you see it when you do a sudo ifconfig -a ?
<rockets> apparently not
<Maxdamantus> http://maxdamantus.uni.cc/upload/usruploads/widgets.png
<Maxdamantus> ^^ How does that look like Win 98?
<wsjunior> guys i have a problem with my touchpad here. some time after log in into kde the scroll stop working and i need to switch to a virtual terminal and then come back to x session to have it working again. it seems it is a reported bug, does anybody know a fix for this?
<evsophomore2009> umm i need help running Amarok with my iPod
<evsophomore2009> since i CANT use iTunes
<TeraDyne> evsophomore2009: can you be more specific?
<evsophomore2009> how do i open my ipod on amarok...like it dosent even show its connected
<evsophomore2009> yet it is, and the iPod is on my desktop
<intelikey> hmmm  "ipod" ?????? "earpod" ?
<evsophomore2009> what?
<intelikey> nothing
<rockets> evsophomore2009: try going to the settings and hit the autodetect devices button while its plugged in
<rockets> sorry, to be more clear, i mean the settings for amarok, and while the ipod is plugged into the pc
<wsjunior> guys i have a problem with my touchpad here. some time after log in into kde the scroll stop working and i need to switch to a virtual terminal and then come back to x session to have it working again. it seems it is a reported bug, does anybody know a fix for this?
<rockets> autodetect devices is a one time button, not a checkbox/setting, but it is in settings for whatever reason
<DaSkreech> evsophomore2009: I think it should be under the devices tab
<evsophomore2009> Media Device: iPod mounted at /media/EVJUNIOR200 already locked. If you are sure that this is an error, then remove the file /media/EVJUNIOR200/iPod_Control/iTunes/iTunesLock and try again.
<Guilty_as_Sin> all I know about touchpad problems is a link for disabling touchpad..  interest you at all?
<evsophomore2009> im lost
<wsjunior> Guilty_as_Sin: no. i prefer to use my touchpad than other mouse
<Guilty_as_Sin> I figured
<wsjunior> its damn odd
<rockets> Yeah, I'm so used to the touchpad now
<stdin> evsophomore2009: that means that iTunes "locked" the iPod database (or rather didn't unlock it)
<rockets> I use a laptop 24/7
<Maxdamantus> rockets, do you ever sleep/eat/drink/(school|work)?
<Guilty_as_Sin> brb..  my baby just got a pankin'
<wsjunior> i cant figure out why it stop working and only way to get it back is switching to a vt and come back to x session
<byonix> any audit softwares (accounting) in kubuntu?
<evsophomore2009> How do i Unlock it?
<rockets> Maxdamantus: very funny
<TeraDyne> evsophomore2009: go into a terminal and put in "rm /media/EVJUNIOR200/iPod_Control/iTunes/iTunesLock"
<rockets> Hey great news guys!
<DaSkreech> byonix: try kmymoney2
<DaSkreech> it's really personal accounting
<rockets> It looks like the latest proprietary ATI driver has basic support for the composite extension!
<DaSkreech> the only thing close to heavy duty accoutnign I know of is Gnucash
<TeraDyne> that should remove the lock and let amarok detect the ipod
<TeraDyne> sorry for the delay. In the middle of a pokemon battle. >_>;
* TeraDyne uses rockbox on his ipod, so he doesn't need amarok to manage his ipod
<byonix> anyone knows about calc manual, specially about its function in financial,statistics,data analysis?
<DaSkreech> calc manual ?
<TeraDyne> DaSkreech: that's what I was about to ask
<DaSkreech> ramon?
<byonix> yes, the spreadsheet, like some books that i could download
<DaSkreech> oh OO.o calc
* DaSkreech is sure glad he didn't have to say that out loud. He'd sound like an iddiot
<DaSkreech> oooooooooo calc
<DaSkreech> byonix: Have you looked at the functions in it? As far as I know it has a lot of them built in and ready to go
<intelikey> http://tinyurl.com/ytmv5z
<TeraDyne> byonix: http://documentation.openoffice.org/
<TeraDyne> check there
<byonix> in process
<DaSkreech> My friend is an accountant and switched over to Linux cause of Oo.o
<DaSkreech> He says it's much easier to do his work in it
<dr_willis> Hmm oo.o runs under windows also. :)
<sebastian23> hello
<intelikey> yes but it's not "easier to do things" in windows   :)
<sebastian23> i need some help please. How do I configure the scrolling area in my synaptics touchpad?
<TeraDyne> dr_willis: But it loads like a slug there. I would know, I have a dual core x64 with 1GB RAM on my desktop with winXP, and my 3 year old laptop running Kubuntu compile it before it loads on winXP
<byonix> DaSkreech : i want to know more about your friend experiences, can i contact him/her?
<TeraDyne> can* compile it.
<DaSkreech> byonix: Sure give me a contact and I'll let them get in contact
<DaSkreech> dr_willis: but compiz doesn't
<DaSkreech> dr_willis: he had a reaaaaly old machine (couldn't run windows XP) it can run Ubuntu and compiz though
<DaSkreech> !touchpad
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about touchpad - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<DaSkreech> Hmm
<DaSkreech> !find touchpad
<TeraDyne> *thud* why won't SeaMonkey COMPILE?!?
<ubotu> File touchpad found in acpi-support
<sebastian23> !acpi-support
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about acpi-support - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<roho> the best thing about linux is that if you want something to work, you have to learn everything about it and ask questions all over the internet
<sebastian23> thanks DaSkreech
<DaSkreech> sebastian23: There is a thingy :) I'm trying to remember the name of the package where you can configure taht stuff
<DaSkreech> roho: yeah and after that it works for years
<DaSkreech> Or at least till your next dist-upgrade :_) but then you actually know how to fix it
<roho> it's also the main reason why normal folks don't use it
<roho> oh well
<roho> DaSkreech: or you have a new problem! haha
<TeraDyne> DaSkreech: I don't dist-upgrade. I just do a fresh install, or leave it alone if it's slackware.
<roho> i drink several shots of vodka
<sebastian23> DaSkreech: I tried gsynaptics but there isn't a way to configre the size of the scroll area
<DaSkreech> !info ksynaptics
<ubotu> ksynaptics: Synaptics TouchPad configuration tool for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.1-2ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 209 kB, installed size 1012 kB (Only available for alpha amd64 arm hppa i386 ia64 m68k mips mipsel powerpc sparc)
<DaSkreech> :-D
<TeraDyne> roho: If I tried that, I wouldn't be able to keep my food down for weeks.
<DaSkreech> roho: I'm guessing you gave a problem :)
<roho> nah
<roho> i don't drink really
<roho> i'm just frustrated with a couple problems i don't know how to fix
<roho> so i made some ramen
<DaSkreech> roho: I meant with linux :)
<roho> heh
<DaSkreech> ./configure && make ramen
<roho> DaSkreech: well, the system is stable and everything, just some things i'm working on are tough
<TeraDyne> roho: even the smell of alcohol or wine makes me sick.
<roho> TeraDyne: sorry to hear that
<TeraDyne> Ramen... Yum.
<TeraDyne> roho: don't be. It gives me an advantage in driving tests. XD
<DaSkreech> and trapeze artist showowns
<DaSkreech> roho: care to share ?
<sebastian23> thanks again DaSkreech i will give it a try
<roho> share ramen or my linux problems?
<Tm_T> intelikey: hum
<TeraDyne> roho: both, hopefully.
<DaSkreech> roho: First one then the other
<TeraDyne> hmm... it's 11:51 pm here. I wonder if I'd get yelled at for cooking some ramen.
<roho> DaSkreech: eh, you can have the ramen. i'm done messing with this system for the day
<intelikey> Tm_T yo   ?
<DaSkreech> roho: What's the problem?
<roho> well, the one that's taken the majority of my time today is with nxserver
<roho> it worked perfectly yesterday
<roho> now it's dropping connections and spewing really strange output
<roho> no one has any idea what's wrong, and the people in #nx are *silent*. like all day today.
<DaSkreech> Ha ha :-)
<DaSkreech> Sorry set up nx once and it's been fine since that
<roho> the ramen, on the other hand, is hot and shrimp-flavored. its only problem is that it's too hot to eat at the moment.
<roho> DaSkreech: i know! that's how it was yesterday. and now i'm HOOKED! vnc will never be the same again :(
<roho> DaSkreech: well, i'll dump the output in a pastebin. just check it out and if something immediately stands out, let me know
<DaSkreech> kk
<egon> hello
<DaSkreech> I'll tell you about it tomorrow
<roho> alright, one sec.
<egon> how can i get systemrights so rename or edit some files? :(
<stdin> !sudo | egon
<ubotu> egon: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<rockets> Anybody tried out google desktop for linux yet?
<egon> i know but when i want to rename a system file wath do i have to do?
<intelikey> wops and hops others    :)
<roho> DaSkreech: http://sial.org/pbot/25857
<bob_sinclair> egon: use mv
<stdin> egon: in console "sudo mv /path/to/oldname /path/to/newname" , for a GUI run "kdesu konqueror"
<Tenerifedave> hey everyone....does anybody know how to clean ntfs partitions in ubuntu?
<bob_sinclair> clean?
<Tenerifedave> yep
<roho> format you mean?
<Tenerifedave> no
<bob_sinclair> do you mean check for errors?
<Tenerifedave> clean lol
<Tenerifedave> thats the one
<bob_sinclair> what does cleaning do?
<bob_sinclair> oh
<Tenerifedave> check for errors and clean them
<bob_sinclair> fix
<bob_sinclair> you don't clean an error :)
<Tenerifedave> yeah, same thing
<bob_sinclair> its not
<bob_sinclair> !info dosfstools
<ubotu> dosfstools: Utilities to create and check MS-DOS FAT filesystems. In component main, is standard. Version 2.11-2.1ubuntu3 (feisty), package size 52 kB, installed size 144 kB
<bob_sinclair> not sure if they support ntfs
<Tenerifedave> ah right ok
<intelikey> symantic pedantic
<roho> !find ntfs
<ubotu> Found: libntfs-dev, libntfs9, ntfsprogs, libntfs-3g-dev, libntfs-3g0 (and 4 others)
<roho> maybe ntfsprogs
<bob_sinclair> !info ntfsprogs
<ubotu> ntfsprogs: tools for doing neat things in NTFS partitions from Linux. In component main, is optional. Version 1.13.1-6 (feisty), package size 267 kB, installed size 700 kB
<roho> that's probably it
<Tenerifedave> tried ntfsprogs, got it installed but dunno how to run it
<Tenerifedave> doesnt run under the command ntfsprogs
<roho> it's a collection of programs
<egon> thx
<sebastian23> DaSkreech : It worked! (ksynaptics). Thank you very much
<Tenerifedave> oh right
<rockets> Whats the beagle equivalent for KDE
<stdin> Tenerifedave: you run the command "ntfsfix" look at "man ntfsfix"
<egon> and wath do i have to do when i want to edit some files?
<roho> see www.linux-ntfs.org
<Tenerifedave> ahh ok
<intelikey> my macnanic always uses his tool box to fix my car
<Tenerifedave> thanks stdin and roho
<byonix> i have an installjammer software, how to use it?, i tried no success
<stdin> egon: right click it and choose "actions -> edit as root"
<TeraDyne> stdin: kerry, IIRC
* roho smiles
<bob_sinclair> Tenerifedave: have a look at apt:/show?ntfsprogs in konqueror it tells you there how to run
<bob_sinclair> ntfsfix
<egon> hmm i cant choos it xD
<TeraDyne> !info kerry | stdin
<bob_sinclair> i just tried a sudo ntfsfix /dev/sda3
<ubotu> stdin: kerry: a KDE frontend for the Beagle desktop search daemon. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:0.2.1-0ubuntu2 (feisty), package size 291 kB, installed size 1360 kB
<stdin> TeraDyne: ???
<TeraDyne> sorry. I ment rockets
<egon> only e.mail and bluetooth
<egon> xD
<DaSkreech> sebastian23: glad to help
<egon> no open with root :(
<TeraDyne> I've been staring at the dang screen too long. Lines are starting to blur together
<rockets> TeraDyne: ubotu "doesn't know anything about info
<stdin> egon: hmm, well you can always just open kate as root with "kdesu kate"
<intelikey> "you can always"  ?
<TeraDyne> rockets: you need to add a package name after "info"
<rockets> o yeah
<rockets> hmm. cat vs kerry
<Carutsu> intelikey hasn't said anything vey /inteligent/ in all his sentences
* intelikey abdocates to Carutsu "you are now typo king"
<TeraDyne> anyone know what I need to get the X headers?
<TeraDyne> need it for SeaMonkey
<stdin> !xincludes
<ubotu> When a program or configure script asks for "X includes", you should probably install the following packages: xlibs-dev   xlibs-static-dev   xorg-dev
<dr_willis> xorg-dev sounds right
<stdin> TeraDyne: xorg-dev is the one you want
<TeraDyne> thanks
<TeraDyne> both of you
<rockets> Ah I like Beagle, so I'll use Kerry
<intelikey> actually there are two.   xorg-dev - the X.Org development libraries
<intelikey> xserver-xorg-dev - X.Org X server -- development files
<TeraDyne> I'll just install both
<stdin> xorg-dev depends on xserver-xorg-dev
<sebastian23> I have another question if anyone could help me please. How do I change the colors of the contact list background in kopete?
<rockets> the kerry shortcuts arent working?
<rockets> :-(
<stdin> sebastian23: in kopete settings, appearance tab -> colors & fints
<TeraDyne> stdin: fints?
<stdin> *fonts
<DaSkreech> rockets: strigi I guess
<rockets> Is there a way to make X restart automatically after I logout
<intelikey> rockets using gdm there is a setting in /etc/gdm/gdm.conf  that forces restart of xorg when users logout.   kde may have the same in /etc/kde?/kdm* ????
<rockets> intelikey: yeah I know about gdm but this is kd,
<rockets> kdm
<rockets> my whole computer locks up without that setting, when i log out
<rockets> X doesnt restart and cant use ctrl-alt-F* to get a terminal
<intelikey> i stay away from kdm cause it writes to /root and does a few other wierd things.
<intelikey> rockets let me guess   tosheba ?
<eagles0513875> hobbsee morning
<rockets> intelikey: dell
<intelikey> with ati chips ?
<rockets> yup.
* Hobbsee waves, from the background
<rockets> It works fine if I disable fglrx but thats not an option
<rockets> my card is too new to have 3d acceleration with the open source driver
<rockets> intelikey: guess I'm logging out with ctrl-alt-backspace then
<sebastian23> stdin: but there's no option to change the colors of the contact list or the color of the fonts of the contact list
<stdin> sebastian23: it's the background color
<theRealballchalk> http://www.sun.com/software/solaris/hatsoff/index.html?cid=251015
<intelikey> rockets well i haven't found an acceptable answer to that one yet.     are you running 64bit or 32bit system ?
<rockets> 32 bit
<sebastian23> stdin: no it's not. the background color changes the color of the chat window
<rockets> hmm
<intelikey> yeah.    i tried both.   64 seems worse.   but 32 is not "right" so   idk.  if i come up with anything i'll give a yell
<rockets> if i could find a way to do /etc/init.d/kdm restart on logout
<rockets> that might work
<rockets> heh thanks
<rockets> same here
<eagles0513875> hobbs i send ya pm dont know whether u got it
<intelikey> rockets why not use gdm ?
<rockets> intelikey: eh. . . because thats not really a fix
<sebastian23> stdin: can i send you a screenshot?
<rockets> its a workaround
<eagles0513875> intelikey: waht u having problems with
<rockets> I'm using KDE, I should be able to use KDM
<stdin> sebastian23: I don't use kopete, that was just from memory
<rockets> a new ati driver just came out, should be in feisty
<rockets> that might help
<stdin> rockets: maybe ask in #kde ?
<rockets> i mean gutsy
<rockets> stdin: good idea!
<intelikey> rockets that doesn't matter.    the ?dm has little or nothing to do with the desktop env.
<eagles0513875> rockets was it u who asked if kde 3.5 when it was going to be released
<stdin> intelikey: KDE may not be able to shutdown/restart from the logout menu with gdm
<intelikey> stdin why not ?  does for me
<sebastian23> stdin: thanks anyway
<bryan> intelikey- waz up
<sebastian23> anyone who can help me please
<intelikey> bryan nothing new
<stdin> intelikey: it did, then it didn't, not sure about the current state of that bug
<intelikey> stdin oh.  that's fiesty specific ?
<bryan> intelikey-I'm back former name ubuntu from yesterday
<rockets> intelikey: I think i found it, hold on
<intelikey> bryan yeah.   that was ubuntu_ wasn't it ?    hows the war ?
<stdin> intelikey: I think it's actually kde-3.5.6 specific
<bryan> intelikey- had to reinstall but was able to get important files out using xp
<rockets> intelikey: I got it!
<intelikey> rockets locale ?
<rockets> intelikey: no, i got the x server restart with kdm
<intelikey> heh  yeah i mean where?
<rockets> TerminateServer=true in the kdmrc file
<rockets> in the X-*-core section
<intelikey> ok.  makes sense
<rockets> [x-*-core] 
<bryan> intelikey- new problem. I was not able to install ENVY like I did last time to install my nvidia 7900 gt. Get ERROR 403: Forbidden
<rockets> I think I'm going to set up a wiki to store all the answers i find. publicly accessible but not editable
<intelikey> that string basicly tells xorg that the terminal it was displaying on has "just dropped of the face of the earth" so to speak rockets
<eagles0513875> lol im working on a website rockets with simplified how to's that i have been given
<rockets> eagles0513875: yup
<rockets> intelikey: heh
<rockets> im about to test it
<eagles0513875> hobbs everything ok
<bryan> intelikey- anything on my issue?
<intelikey> bryan hmmm that's network.  running it as root ?   some server setups wont allow root.     i'm not really familear with envy tho.
<rockets> brb
<intelikey> you hope
<intelikey> :)
<bryan> how do I know if I'm running on root?
<stdin> bryan: run "whoami"
<intelikey> bryan did you say  sudo envy  or something ?
<intelikey> stdin # whoami
<intelikey> stdout
<stdin> bryan: but that looks like a remote http error
<bryan> This is what is says todo:
<bryan> wget http://albertomilone.com/ubuntu/nvidia/scripts/
<bryan> envy_0.8.1-0ubuntu6_all.deb
<bryan> sudo dpkg -i envy_0.8.1-0ubuntu6_all.deb
<intelikey> yeah that's a network error.
<bryan> from my side?
<intelikey> and if that's the instructions for install then i'll assume that you have to run it as root.     so.   1 the server was down.  2 the server admin tightened security  3 intelikey has no clue 4 other
<rockets> intelikey: It worked! Its a freaking miracle.
<rockets> Actually no, its google.
<stdin> bryan: make sure you put "wget http://albertomilone.com/ubuntu/nvidia/scripts/" and "envy_0.8.1-0ubuntu6_all.deb" on the same line
<stdin> bryan: ie: "http://albertomilone.com/ubuntu/nvidia/scripts/envy_0.8.1-0ubuntu6_all.deb
<bryan> stdin-? I get errors
<intelikey> stdin if that's a line break you nailed.  i just thought the irc client had to break the string some place.
<intelikey> wget http://albertomilone.com/ubuntu/nvidia/scripts/envy_0.8.1-0ubuntu6_all.deb && sudo dpkg -i envy_0.8.1-0ubuntu6_all.deb
<stdin> intelikey: the URL came through as 2 messages here
<intelikey> one line.
<intelikey> stdin yes thats what i'm saying.  you saw the line break.  i didn't      good eye.
<stdin> intelikey: widescreen display in X helps :p
<TeraDyne_> great. I'm listed twice
<TeraDyne_> Ok, need some help. hold on, as this will be a little long
<intelikey> TeraDyne_ ..................................................................................................
<TeraDyne_> Basicly, the entire laptop came to a crashing death while I was compiling SeaMonkey. Is there any way I can find out what happened?
<bryan> http://albertomilone.com/ubuntu/nvidia/scripts/envy_0.9.5-0ubuntu5_all.deb is a binary, saving it will result in a corrupt file.
<bryan> is what I get when I click on it
<stdin> bryan: use that URL with wget, or right-click and choose "save-as"
<TeraDyne> Anyone know what log to look at to find out why everything just died suddenly, forcing me to restart?
<bryan> thax that help
<intelikey> TeraDyne assuming there is a message.  /var/log/Xorg.* or /var/log/{messages,ksymoops/*}   i doubt that there is a message if it just crashed hard.
<TeraDyne> intelikey: Ok. Yeah, it was a hard crash. Everything just went *poof*.
<intelikey> yah that don't leave the kernel time to write to disk really
<TeraDyne> intelikey: that's what worries me. it was writting to disk when it happened.
<intelikey> e2fsck
<TeraDyne> intelikey: another odd thing is that I didn't have X when I rebooted. KDMwouldn't load.
<bryan> intelikey- it ask for package module-assistant
<TeraDyne> I did. It checked out.
<intelikey> not so odd  lock files not removed TeraDyne
<intelikey> !module-assistant
<intelikey> !info module-assistant
<ubotu> module-assistant: tool to make module package creation easier. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.10.10 (feisty), package size 86 kB, installed size 428 kB
<intelikey> bryan it's in universe.    sudo apt-get install module-assistant
<TeraDyne> intelikey: ah. good point.
<TeraDyne> now, to start the comipile... again... *thud*
<intelikey> so i may end up installing windo...
* intelikey shoots self
* TeraDyne casts Revive on intelikey
* intelikey needs a good revival
<intelikey> and a change of occupation.
<bryan> no it says that packages have unmet dependencies did not install some
<intelikey> bryan   sudo apt-get install -f
<intelikey> then pastebin any errors it through
<TeraDyne> intelikey: doesn't anyone use aptitude?
<intelikey> yeah everyone in #debian
<intelikey> :)
<TeraDyne> *note to self, clear the dang line*
* DaSkreech gets out the Phoenix Down 
<TeraDyne> intelikey: I use aptitude, just because it makes it easier to remove things later.
* DaSkreech tries to sort out which orifice of intelikey's to put it in 
<TeraDyne> O_O;
* TeraDyne backs away, and then runs away at the speed of brick
<DaSkreech> TeraDyne: Ha ha Play more games :)
<intelikey> modem reset
<TeraDyne> DaSkreech: I am. Pokemon Battle Revolution, .hack, and Turok 2, to be exact
<DaSkreech> FF1 FTW!
<DaSkreech> Which .hack ?
<TeraDyne> FFT FTW! But enough offtopic
<rockets> Is there a way to quickly enable compiz in kubuntu, like you can in ubuntu
<rockets> with the checkboxes
<kalorin`> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<DaSkreech> I hear that they are making a new game for PS3. Many bets are up as to wethere or not it's a new .hack
<TeraDyne> DaSkreech: .hack//infection and .hack//G.U. vol 2
<rockets> i have the ati driver already
<rockets> im asking about the "enable desktop effects" dialouge that ubuntu has
<intelikey> bother says poo.   i gota regrub this thing. E 21
<DaSkreech> E is at version 21 now? Damn I miss a lot :(
<intelikey> not E21  E: 21
<TeraDyne> Error 21?
<intelikey> grub error  yeah
<TeraDyne> ah
<DaSkreech> Wait
<DaSkreech> The machine you are on just threw a grub error?
<DaSkreech> or the machine you are installing Windows on?
<TeraDyne> DaSkreech: if he was still chatting from a machine that threw out a grub error, I'd say he's a miracle worker.
<DaSkreech> Yeah I know :)
<intelikey> DaSkreech one of the machines i'm on.
<TeraDyne> If this compile fails, I'm going to chuck my wiimote, and probably the system, at my laptop.
<eagles0513875> dont do that dude
<eagles0513875> wiis r still vry hard to come by at least where i live lol
<TeraDyne> eagles0513875: True. I shouldn't forget about that.
<eagles0513875> if u do all i got to say is gd luck finding a replacement lol
<DaSkreech> PLus you can use the wiimote as a mouse :)
<TeraDyne> Still, 6 failed compiles, and one that might have succeded.
<eagles0513875> if the compile fails then there is a problem in the programming code
<TeraDyne> eagles0513875: no, firts one was due to missing libgtk2.0-dev, and the rest were because I forgot to grab the X headers.
<eagles0513875> ahhh but then again that could always be a possibility lol
<intelikey> a computer is better that a wife.
<intelikey> at least better at ticking me off....
<Daisuke_Ido> "can your wife stop popups?  no.  can a computer show you naked women?  yes."
<intelikey> oh yes she can.  you never met her.
<intelikey> :)
* TeraDyne sees "nsHTMLContentSink.cpp" show up
<TeraDyne> I knew Seamonkey had everything, but I didn't expect the Kitchen Sink as well
<TeraDyne> Sorry, couldn't resist.
<intelikey> they just thew that in for balest
<TeraDyne> intelikey: balest?
<intelikey> </sp!>
<TeraDyne> balence?
<TeraDyne> balance*
<Kr00lplatinum> does anyone know how log a ban in #ubuntu last?
<TeraDyne> Kr00lplatinum: no idea. What did you get banned for?
<Kr00lplatinum> AFK
<Kr00lplatinum> for a few hours
<Tm_T> that's not ban reason
<Kr00lplatinum> that's all i did
<Tm_T> Kr00lplatinum: #ubuntu-ops for this
<Kr00lplatinum> THX to all
<intelikey> TeraDyne not balence balest   "the work about the same tho"
<TeraDyne> intelikey: ok... I think I understand.
<Kr00lplatinum> there is no one at #ubuntu-ops. Any ideas?
<Tm_T> Kr00lplatinum: there is, I'm there
<Tm_T> as many others
<Kr00lplatinum> I don't see ya
<Kr00lplatinum> ## or just #
<kizsari> hai
<Tm_T> Kr00lplatinum: just # ofcourse
<Kr00lplatinum> yeah
<Kr00lplatinum> thx
<intelikey> Kr00lplatinum until the oper that set the ban removes it.  or some other op if it seems good to them to remove it.   i was banned for #ubuntu for over a month
<TeraDyne> intelikey: what did you do to deserve that?
<intelikey> told an op that he was wrong about   sudo -i   and sudo su -  not achieving the same end result        'some times it's not good to correct people'
<TeraDyne> if that's true... Jeez... Makes me wonder how friendly they really are...
<intelikey> some in there are extreemly #perl + #debian oriented   if you can declue that.
<intelikey> and it realy doesn't hurt to ban a dozen people from a channel with over a thousand in it...
<intelikey> even if they just spell their name funny...
<intelikey> i'm a bit of a non-conformest anyway i guess.   i'm one of those people that believe that "speed limit" means upper limit not lower limit  :)
<TeraDyne> O_O;
<TeraDyne> Seeing as I don't have my DL yet, I always drive the speed limit.
<TeraDyne> Maybe I should clarify myself. I have a learner's permit, but no driver's license.
<intelikey> like millions.  but speed limit means 'do not achieve this rate!"  heh.  so if you always drive below the limit.....
<TeraDyne> you drive below the limit here, you'll probably end up in an accident very quickly.
<intelikey> if automobiles had auto distruct devices that went off if you exceeded the limit  people would all obay the posted speed limits  :)      {not that i'm for that mind you.}
<TeraDyne> intelikey: No, but something that beats the driver for going 20 above, I'm all for that.
<intelikey> TeraDyne yeah. i understand hazardous conditions, conjested traffic; and so forth.    but it was just the point.
<intelikey> TeraDyne that's called a wife !
<intelikey> :)
<intelikey> or in your case "mother" maybe.
<TeraDyne> intelikey: I live with my parents. I don't have a wife.
<eagles0513875> hobbsee can u pm me for a min i need to ask ya something
<TeraDyne> I'm actually 21, but the state that my parents are in show me that they need me here. >_>;
* intelikey wonders which state that is... 
<intelikey> oh state not State     duh
<TeraDyne> Mother's blind, no father (even blank on my birth certificate), and two grandparents in bad health, so I try to help out as much as possible.
<intelikey> TeraDyne sorry to head that.   truely i didn't mean to get personal.   just a play on words; to state the state of the languate in this state...
<intelikey> it's terrable
<Nergar> hello, i'm compiling from source k3b but  ./configure fails because: in the prefix, you've chosen, are no KDE headers installed. This will fail.
<Nergar> Soth, check this please and use another prefix!
<eagles0513875> !kde headers
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kde headers - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<TeraDyne> intelikey: I don't take offense. Heck, It's rare when I get angry with anyone.
<eagles0513875> nergar search in adept there must be a kde headers pkg
<TeraDyne> intelikey: So no harm done.
<TeraDyne> hold on, I think I remember the kde dev package name
<Nergar> ok
* Nergar holds
<intelikey> kdebase-dev ?
<intelikey> or  kde-devel
<gnomefreak> Nergar: sudo apt-get build-dep k3b
<TeraDyne> no, it's kdelibs or something like that.
<gnomefreak> Nergar: that command will get you everything you need
<gnomefreak> let apt do the work for you :)
<intelikey> that's cheeting.
<Nergar> yes
<intelikey> dselect it
<gnomefreak> cheating would be apt-get source k3b -b
<intelikey> write your own binaries with  110111010101001010
* TeraDyne is still compiling SeaMonkey
<deaden> more like hex
<intelikey> oct
<intelikey> rwxr-xr-x cot
<intelikey> oct even
<intelikey> perms  rwsrwsrwt  ?
<rathel> I need help with Amarok, it's not displaying my saved playlist, if I make a new playlist and save it as the same name it'll ask to overwrite, but it doesn't show up in the playlist panel.
<TeraDyne> rathel: I had this problem once before. Just import the playlist from "~/.kde/share/apps/amarok/playlists" and it should stay there.
<rathel> TeraDyne: Aw, thank ya. :)
<TeraDyne> rathel: no problem
<intelikey> i really don't like having to hold a button in for 10 seconds before it does anything.  why do they not still put a manual reset button on computers ???
<TeraDyne> intelikey: Because that would be the easy way out.
<intelikey> cheeting ?
<intelikey> :)
* intelikey has a reset button on the tower he's typing on now.  
* intelikey presses it to prove it
* TeraDyne has a P1 166mhz with a reset button on it in his closet
<darkrift411> anyone know a linux program that writes lightscribe?
<Ace2016> can't k3b do lightescribe
<Ace2016> http://www.lacie.com/products/product.htm?pid=10803
<Ace2016> its free
<Ace2016> darkrift411: check out the link
* TeraDyne finally gets to the "make install" part
<TeraDyne> Finally. SeaMonkey is installed!
<Ace2016> you should have done sudo checkinstall -D its easier to remove :D
<TeraDyne> Ace2016: I tried. It failed everytime.
<Ace2016> tried doing sudo make install and then sudo checkinstall -D
<TeraDyne> Ah, it's working now. thanks.
<icecruncher> is is ok for me to remove th kubuntu-desktop package? it's my only desktop and i'm running it right now
<icecruncher> what I really wanted to do was uninstall kmail
<Ace2016> yea you can remove kubuntu-desktop
<icecruncher> not important?
<Ace2016> its there so that when you install kubuntu-desktop its dependancies get installed, and the deps are the desktop and stuff,
<TeraDyne> nope. it failed.
<Ace2016> installing kubuntu-desktop just means you don't have to install lots of individual packages thats it
<Ace2016> what failed?
<TeraDyne> the checkinstall
<Ace2016> how did it fail? during the installing part? did you have the package manager open at the same time?
<TeraDyne> It got to to a certian part of the install and errored out. No, I only had my terminal and Konversation open.
<Ace2016> oh ok
<Ace2016> did the sudo make install work?
<TeraDyne> yes.
<PrabuMahaAnu> !mono
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mono - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<PrabuMahaAnu> did kubuntu support Mono?
<PrabuMahaAnu> how to install Mono In Kubuntu
<PrabuMahaAnu> sudo apt-get install mono
<PrabuMahaAnu> ?
<Admiral_Chicago> .qin We did it again. After another *really* long session of super-tag-team play with Davem coding as hell and me testing like crazy we finally managed to do a full install of Linux (based on Debian/Ubuntu installer) on SUN's LDOM as guest host (similar to domU concept of Xen).
<Admiral_Chicago> ah crap
<Admiral_Chicago> sorry about that.
<sercik> fedora
<sustand> Hello everyone atkubuntu
<sustand> Hi Ray-
<sustand> Hello everyone
<pag> !hi | sustand
<ubotu> sustand: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<sustand> Hi pag
<eagles0513875> this is taking ages my isp is really starting to piss me off
<sustand> Whats taking ages, eagles0513875
<eagles0513875> im trying to upgrade to gutsy to help test the 64bit version out
<eagles0513875> download speed r that of 56k and im on a 2mb cable connection
<eagles0513875> brb
<sustand> Hmmm
<ReK_> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<sustand> Thats bad
<sustand> ISP speeds are variable these days
<eagles0513875> not this one
<eagles0513875> this one i might as well be on dialup and if it was dialup i wouldnt be on the internet with linux cuz i have no earthly ide on how to set up 56k lol
<sustand> My ISP says the speed can be anywhere from 256kbps to 2Mbps
<sustand> hmm
<bjwebb> hi, is it possible to get a search box for beagle on the kmenu or panel?
<eagles0513875> i think mine is the same
<gemidjy> what is the name of the application that takes care of laptop battery & stuff in feisty ?
<smiley_> How can I get information what chipser for nvidia grapgic card do I have ??
<gemidjy> smiley_: lspci
<eagles0513875> gemidjy: its called power manager
<darkrift411> anyone know how i do /me in kopete?
<eagles0513875> nope
<alexshenoy> why does kopete suck so much
<eagles0513875> dunno
<lanboy> hmm
<eagles0513875> im slowly upgrading to gutsy to help test it out
<lanboy> how'd i get here
<eagles0513875> lol
<ReK_> what the pkg for the kernel headers?
<eagles0513875> i dont know whether the version in gutsy has gotten a facelift
<alexshenoy> i mean i am using all kde applications except for pidgin and firefox
<alexshenoy> and gimp
<lanboy> i just started konversation
<eagles0513875> lol
<lanboy> and hit enter cos i was cleaning my keyboard
<eagles0513875> ReK_: in shell type apt-cache search kernel header
<eagles0513875> same here alexshenoy
<ReK_> no net conection on the linux partition
<ReK_> i need them to try and solve that :/
<drgonzo> hello all
<eagles0513875> u not on broadband ReK_
<ReK_> i need to dl them manually on my windows side
<eagles0513875> what kind of connection do u have ReK_
<drgonzo> can i use kdescreensavers with gnome?
<ReK_> no, madwifi wont behave
<eagles0513875> mad wifi?
<eagles0513875> !madwifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<alexshenoy> i need help with kscreensaver
<eagles0513875> ur on wireless ReK_
<ReK_> yes
<eagles0513875> and what version r u using
<eagles0513875> feisty or edgy
<drgonzo> is kdscreensaver a frontend for xscreensavers?
<eagles0513875> or something older than that
<alexshenoy> it wont show up on its own.. like the screensavers work when i lock the screen, but it wont come up when my system is idle.
<ReK_> the default with feisty. it refuses to load though, so im trying to compile 9.3.1, hence needed the kernel headers
<Gerrit> When I open the lid of my notebook, lid.sh uses 100% CPU for a LONG time. Can I safely kill it?
<eagles0513875> rek hold up a sec
<eagles0513875> is urs an internal wireless card
<ReK_> yes
<eagles0513875> is it a broadcom 43xx card
<Gerrit> It's using 100% cpu for 20 minutes now.
<ReK_> laptop, cant really replace it with a more foss-friendly one
<ReK_> atheros 5005g
<eagles0513875> have u gone to the website to c if they have any linux drivers
<ReK_> its officially unsupported by madwifi, yet someone with the exact model of my laptop said he got it working...
<ReK_> madwifi is the open driver for it
<eagles0513875> ok is that a windows driver
<Gerrit> Hmm.
<ReK_> no...
<darkrift411> i find something new each day to play with on linux
<eagles0513875> cuz there is a way u can do that using a windows driver and ndiswrapper
<darkrift411> now if only superkaramba worked halfway decent
<ReK_> ndiswrapper is fail
<ReK_> tried that back in edgy
<darkrift411> i had an awesome theme for it, but it wont stay loaded
<eagles0513875> ReK_:  thing in kubuntu they split ndiswrapper into 3 pkgs that u need to download
<eagles0513875> im so ready to kill my isp
<ReK_> what the name of the kernel headers pkg in the http repository?
<eagles0513875> in the http repository?
<Gerrit> It's not lid.sh
<Gerrit> When I restart my notebook after hibernation, there is 100% CPU usage continuously. Xorg is using a lot: 6% user, 60% system. My notebook is an Acer TravelMate 4100. It's already going on for more than 20 minutes. What might cause this?
<eagles0513875> Gerrit: kill the x
<eagles0513875> or restart it
<Gerrit> Okay.
<ReK_> yes, as in the web-accesible repository, meaning i can dl it through windows to use when i boot my connectionless linux
<Gerrit> Well
<Gerrit> If tha its the only way...
<darkrift411> is there a way to change the size of your tray icons?
<darkrift411> they are rather large and take up lots of space, id like to make em smaller if possible
<eagles0513875> ReK_: u cant wire urself to ur connection till we get it workin
<ReK_> not easily
<eagles0513875> humm
<darkrift411> thats what i had to do S:
<ReK_> ive got the wireless troubleshooting covered, im talking with a maintainer of madwifi now
<eagles0513875> darkrift411: what kind of wifi card u got
<darkrift411> broadcom
<darkrift411> 4300 i think
<darkrift411> the pain in the ass one everyone has probs with
<eagles0513875> ohh i got something for u then darkrift411cuz i have a 4306
<eagles0513875> here hold up dark
<darkrift411> mine works good though
<eagles0513875> http://bcm43xx.berlios.de/?go=devices
<eagles0513875> lol they finally took the winblows driver
<eagles0513875> converted it to c and then released it for linux
<darkrift411> nice
<darkrift411> i wonder if its worth the time to try it
<darkrift411> i might not be able to go back if it doesnt work :S
<eagles0513875> im goign to submit it to a canonical volunteer to maybe release it with gutsy
<eagles0513875> :(
<eagles0513875> i wish i coudl try it but cant
<darkrift411> im still semi new
<simmanttull> wow
<jussi01> !netsplit
<ubotu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> kubrick.freenode.net
<simmanttull> Gk
<darkrift411> 03:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation Dell Wireless 1390 WLAN Mini-PCI Card (rev 01)
<eagles0513875> dark ill try it out and then let u know if it works
<darkrift411> k
<darkrift411> mines the 4311
<darkrift411> based on that site you pasted me
<eagles0513875> ok
<TheGateKeeper> I have gone to 'Adjust Data and Time..." set it to 'London' but it still says Europe/Guuernsey how do I correct this?
<eagles0513875> dark urs is Supported for kernel 2.6.20.6 and later
<eagles0513875> ext4 is looking rather promising
<darkrift411> anyone know how i kill a process i started with xchat?
<darkrift411> if i try /exec i get an error saying a process is already started
<simmanttull> dissapoint
<TheGateKeeper> darkrift411: get a terminal up then killall <process>
<darkrift411> i dont know what process it is though
<darkrift411> i was wondering if there was an xchat command
<darkrift411> 2.6.20-16-generic <--- seems that driver should work.... still dont wanna take a chance :S
<eagles0513875> for me though my is supported regardless of the card version
<eagles0513875> !aptfix
<ubotu> If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<smiley_> what packages do I have to install for flash to play. I have swiftfox
<fritz> hy, can any1 tell me the name of a partition magic-type app for kubuntu?
<llutz> smiley_: flashplugin-nonfree
<fritz> i ran out of disk-space on my drive and would like to add more:)
<Jucato> !info qtparted | fritz
<ubotu> fritz: qtparted: A parted frontend using QT. In component main, is optional. Version 0.4.5-2ubuntu12 (feisty), package size 206 kB, installed size 720 kB
<AutoMatriX> Hi folks
<smiley_> what packages do I have to install for flash to play. I have swiftfox
<smiley_> !gnash
<ubotu> An open source flash replacement.  It is still beta software. For current status or for more info http://www.gnu.org/software/gnash/
<Jucato> !info flashplugin-nonfree | smiley_
<ubotu> smiley_: flashplugin-nonfree: Adobe Flash Player plugin installer. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 9.0.31.0.2ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 15 kB, installed size 108 kB (Only available for i386)
<eagles0513875> how can i clear out the internet cache of temp internet files etc
<Jucato> Settings -> Configure Konqueror -> Cache
<eagles0513875> im using firefox Jucato
<Jucato> ok, you should  have said that you know :)
<eagles0513875> sry im like a comp processor my mind is processing a million things at once
<eagles0513875> right now im trying to figure out what to do with my pos internet connection
<eagles0513875> 2mb cable connection that is giving me speeds of 56k
<Jucato> almost all browser have an option somewhere to clear their caches
<Jucato> eagles0513875: you know, Firefox makes it easier even :)
<eagles0513875> i did but isnt there like a main cache where it pools everythign from all the browsers so that regardless of the browser u use u can still use the cache
<Jucato> Tools -> Clear Private Data
<eagles0513875> lol
<Jucato> er no
<Jucato> different browser = different implementations
<drgonzo> hello al
<drgonzo> all
<eagles0513875> )#$*%&*@&53
<drgonzo> I've got kontact/kmail running in the systray. Is there anyway to get it to check my mail every 10 mins or so ?
<drgonzo> because currently it only checks when i  tell it too
<eagles0513875> ya there is forgot how though
<eagles0513875> oh wait im not sure in kmail i know how in evolution
<drgonzo> yeah evolution does it. But im using kmail :)
<Jucato> drgonzo: Settngs -> Configure KMail
<drgonzo> btw i found the screensaver gnome uses glscreensaver too :)
<eagles0513875> anyone here work for canonical
<Jucato> Accounts -> Receiving tab -> Modify -.> Check interval
<drgonzo> Jucato: i've looked in configure kmail i don't seem to see the option
<drgonzo> ok
<Jucato> eagles0513875: #canonical please
<eagles0513875> ok
<eagles0513875> ty didnt even know they had a channel
<drgonzo> thanks
<drgonzo>  :)
<eagles0513875> jucato their channel has changed
<Jucato> eagles0513875: hm.. then I don't know where. sorry
<eagles0513875> its a private channel
<eagles0513875> usr name and password protected
<Ash-Fox> Bruteforce!
<Jucato> ok. you might be better off contacting them through e-mail
<eagles0513875> i did no response yet
<TheGateKeeper> when I go into 'Adjust Date & Time..." and set it to london, then go back in & it reset to guernsey is this a kde bug?
<ADiCT3D> Can someone help me install the pvr 150 intv firmware and set it up. I have tried reading the guide but its really too confusing
<ADiCT3D> ivtv*
<DjDarkman> Hy I instelled a new k3b from getdeb, and it`s complaining that It can`t run it`s backends with root priveleges, how do I correct this?
<ADiCT3D> !ivtv
<ubotu> IVTV can be installed on Edgy by following the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Install_IVTV_Edgy
<vbgunz> anyone know how I can split vob titles/chapters?
<john> Hello
<icecruncher> h
<ardchoille> vbgunz: iirc, k9copy can do that.
<john> I've gotta problem can anyone help?
<vbgunz> ardchoille: I'll try just about anything right now, thanks for that :)
<pag> !ask | john
<ubotu> john: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<ardchoille> vbgunz: Are you owkring on ripping or backing up a DVD video?
<ADiCT3D> Hey guys, How do you encode vobs, I use dvd::rip i have a sony handycam thingy that writes to dvd and i encode them but i use the dvd:rip and it encodes SOOOO slow like 6fps max anyone know how to speed this up?
<john> Right okay then. I have Kubuntu, and I don't have administrator access. What do I do?
<ardchoille> vbgunz: If so, there are several apps that can help with that: k9copy, xdvdshrink, acidrip, tovid and others.
<ardchoille> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<vbgunz> ardchoille: I have a SONY handycam. I film home movies and on Windows, I use imagemixer to convert my home movies to MPG files. I can do that here with ffmpeg no problem *but* I have no idea on how to separate titles/chapters
<darkrift411> anyone here know about superkaramba?
<icecruncher> yes
<ardchoille> vbgunz: xdvdshrink can rip and seperate titles/chapters, hold on, lemme get you a link.
<darkrift411> i have 0.41 but the site says latst is 0.39
<darkrift411> my themes always dissapear
<vbgunz> ardchoille: very cool, am looking at k9copy now
<darkrift411> think it might be because im using what im guessing is a beta?
<john> Any thoughts on my problem?
<darkrift411> what do you need to do john?
<ADiCT3D> ardchoille: Do you use dvd::rip?
<darkrift411> john,
<john> look at timestmap 11:44<john>
<ardchoille> vbgunz: http://dvdshrink.sourceforge.net/   This app comes with an installer script. Run it and it'll tell you which deps you need. install those deps from the repos and run the script again and you'll be all set. This app also shrinks dual-layer dvd (dvd9) videos down to fit on a single-layer (dvd5) dvd-/+r
<darkrift411> dude
<darkrift411> unless you live in my state
<darkrift411> we have different times
<ardchoille> ADiCT3D: I tried to use it once, too complicated :(
<darkrift411> what the heck do you need admin for?
<john> okay lokk at n:44
<DarkWizzard> hello
<vbgunz> dvdshrink works on Linux without wine?
<ADiCT3D> ardchoille: Its not complicated though. What do you use?
<darkrift411> dude, copy paste much?
<DarkWizzard> does calling this-> hid() hide the app from the taskbar ?
<john> Dude, can't
<DarkWizzard> err
<DarkWizzard> wrong channel again
<darkrift411> what do you need admin for?
<ardchoille> ADiCT3D: I use xdvdshrink http://dvdshrink.sourceforge.net/
<john> To install updates and install apps
<vbgunz> oh, heh
<darkrift411> ok
<ADiCT3D> ardchoille: Ehh i need something to encode the dvd not just compress it like dvdshrink does
<darkrift411> if you are using command line, use sudo
<john> whats sudo?
<darkrift411> if not, use kdesu
<vbgunz> ardchoille: thanks a million, hopefully one of these will save the day~!
<darkrift411> gives you temp admin
<vbgunz> thanks a million again!
<darkrift411> sudo <command here>
<darkrift411> then it asks for a password
<darkrift411> type in your password
<ardchoille> ADiCT3D: xdvdshrink rips dvd's, if that involves encoding then it does that too.
<john> I have only Konsole
<ardchoille> vbgunz: You're welcome :)
<pag> !sudo | john
<ubotu> john: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<darkrift411> ex. sudo apt-get install <package name>
<john> where from?
<darkrift411> konsole
<ADiCT3D> ardchoille: No, I need to rip then encode the vobs to avi so i can send my home movies out
<darkrift411> example
<darkrift411> sudo apt-get install firefox
<darkrift411> would install firefox
<ardchoille> ADiCT3D: fwiw, xdvdshrink consists of two shell scripts and a gui.. easy to look through the shell script and learn what it does.
<john> where do I get sudo from
<darkrift411> you dont get it
<DjDarkman> how can I configure cdrecord to be able to be run with root?
<ardchoille> ADiCT3D: Ah, ok, I think acidrip (in the repos) can do that
<ADiCT3D> ardchoille: Acid rip encodes too slow :(
<DjDarkman> k3b`s complaining and I can`t writght DVD`s at the right speed
<ardchoille> Oh, ok
<john> so is it on my system?
<darkrift411> yes
<mhb> DjDarkman: what release are you using?
<john> under which folder?
<DjDarkman> mhb: feisty fawn
<darkrift411> you are making things difficult
<pag> john, if you want upgrades just open konsole and type: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade
<john> kk hold on
<DjDarkman> Do I need to add cdrecord to the sudoers?
<mhb> DjDarkman: no, that's not correct
<mhb> DjDarkman: I used Feisty myself and I don't remember any such message
* mhb starts FF
<DjDarkman> mhb: I had slow wirtes, low buffer and I upgraded to a newer k3b, witch is having these issues
<john> I'll go to fedora it'll be easier.
<DjDarkman> cdrecord will be run without root privileges
<DjDarkman> It is highly recommended to configure cdrecord to run with root privileges. Only then cdrecord runs with high priority which increases the overall stability of the burning process. Apart from that it allows changing the size of the used burning buffer. A lot of user problems could be solved this way. This is also true when using SuSE's resmgr.
<super_> hey : pls i need site  web for download TCL Scripts for Xchat IRC
<john> thanks anywho darkrift
<DjDarkman> super_: http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&client=opera&rls=en&hs=Y8B&pwst=1&sa=X&oi=spell&resnum=0&ct=result&cd=1&q=xchat+tcl+scripts&spell=1
<DjDarkman> -.-
<super_> thank you  bro
<darkrift411> lol
<DjDarkman> np
<darkrift411> soem ppl just want to be lazy
<super_> huhh google :p
<mhb> DjDarkman: but if you want (it's at your own risk), you can try adding the "SUID" bit to cdrecord
<DjDarkman> you mean modifying the binary?
<mhb> DjDarkman: no, I mean: "sudo chmod +s /path/to/cdrecord"
<DjDarkman> hmmm I don`t even have cdrecord, lol
<mhb> DjDarkman: I don't have it either
<DjDarkman> now I have it
<DjDarkman> ok mhb thank you looks like it did the trick
<mhb> DjDarkman: no problem; I don't know if it makes the dvds burn faster, though
<DjDarkman> mhb: maybe not maybe yes, what do I got to loose, I lost at least 5 dvd`s already..
<ardchoille> DjDarkman: Are you ripping dvd's?
<DjDarkman> ardchoille: no, just writing them for myself
<LucidFox> is it possible to substitute kde
<LucidFox> is it possible to substitute the kdeglobals file for a particular application?
<ardchoille> DjDarkman: You mean burning dvd's from a folder of files?
<darkrift411> whats the default option for using alien?
<darkrift411> i got 2 rpm packages i want to install, and i tried alien -idc packname
<darkrift411> and not sure if it worked :S
<fritz> does any1 know if there is a crossfade feature for amarok
<fritz> or any other linux player?
<lombra> dia!
<darkrift411> dia?
<darkrift411> ok :S
<fritz> any1?
<darkrift411> erm, a isnt an option
<ardchoille> !alien | darkrift411
<ubotu> darkrift411: RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<DexterF> hi
<DexterF> I just wanted to create new user via sys control, tells me it can't load the module. fresh 7.04 install. pointers?
<fritz> ,,,,?
<ardchoille> darkrift411: Which apps are those rpm's for?
<darkrift411> packages said they were tested on ubuntu, so im hoping it will be ok
<darkrift411> lacie (lightscribe app)
<fritz> -= hopping around w8ing 4 answer=- :))
<ardchoille> darkrift411: Anyone who said they tested rpm's on Ubuntu is not following proper procedure. Using alien is dangerous.
<darkrift411> oh
<darkrift411> i tried rpm and it said to use alien :S
<mike_> Greets, everyone...
<darkrift411> how do i make rpm get the dependencies?
<smiley_> When I start beryl-maneger my pane disapears..
<ardchoille> darkrift411: You can't, *buntu is .deb based, using rpm's is not recommended.
<egon_> hello :)
<darkrift411> well jesus
<egon_> do anyboddy play regnum-online?
<darkrift411> the page offers only rpm, and says tested on ubuntu
<mike_> Is anyone here very familiar with RSEIUB? I was just able to log into a TTY and restart KDM after only doing R-S-E, and I'm wondering if that could cause any problems
<ardchoille> darkrift411: Those "tested on ubuntu" may work on one box, but cause problems on another box.. similar to what automatix does.
<egon_> noone? :(
<mike_> smiley_: What happens when you hit Alt+F1 (or whatever the hotkey for K Menu is, if you've changed it)?
<fritz> does any1 know if there is a crossfade feature for amarok
<smiley_> it opens K
<fritz> or any other linux player?
<smiley_> K
<mike_> smiley_: Did you accidentally make the panel transparent? (Try Alt+Scrollwheel over where the panel should be)
<mathieu_> wow
<mathieu_> test?
<mike_> fritz: There is
<mathieu_> everything suddenly stopped working
<fritz> in amarok
<fritz> mike?
<mathieu_> complaining about a read-only file system
<mike_> fritz: It's in Amarok's settings, pretty easy to find. ;-)
<mathieu_> df segfaults
<darkrift411> is there an option for rpm to install dependancies?
<darkrift411> or to ignore them?
<fritz> thnx mike:)
<fritz> didn't bother 2 look in settings
<mike_> darkrift411: You could try Alien. It's said that's a risky procedure, but I've never had problems with it.
<mike_> !worksforme
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<darkrift411> lol
<fritz> silly me:)
<mike_> fritz: NP :)
<sweettooth> hey anyone knows how to install real player for use in firefox? i checked this page http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty#How_to_install_Multimedia_Player_.28RealPlayer_10.29 , but apparently plf repository does not seem to have the package
<darkrift411> i could try it, but since its "risky" i cant find out how to use it properly
<darkrift411> i got a bunch of chown errors on one package
<darkrift411> chown: `:wheel': invalid group
<darkrift411> chown: `:wheel': invalid group
<darkrift411> those over and over
<mike_> sweettooth: Medibuntu has it - www.medibuntu.org
<mike_> sweettooth: Hopefully you haven't already tried installing it with the binary installer? (realplayer.run, or something like that)
<sweettooth> mike_, no i havent
<sweettooth> mike_, i only tried to add the repository using that ubuntu guide
<mike_> sweettooth: Lucky you. I had done that once - it worked, but it scattered its crap ALL OVER my system and there's no way to uninstall it.
<sweettooth> mike_, i think i have already added the repository though
<mike_> sweettooth: The Medibuntu repository?
<sweettooth> Hit http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com feisty-backports/universe Packages
<sweettooth> Hit http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com feisty-backports/multiverse Packages
<sweettooth> Hit http://packages.medibuntu.org feisty/free Packages
<sweettooth> Hit http://packages.medibuntu.org feisty/non-free Packages
<sweettooth> that's from apt-get update
<mike_> sweettooth: Use the pastebin - paste.ubuntu-nl.org ;-)
<sweettooth> yes, my apology
<sweettooth> heh
<mike_> Np
<mike_> sweettooth: Does it succeed in retrieving the package lists for those repositories?
<ardchoille> darkrift411: That's why using alien is risky, it can make system changes that can break things. The wheel group used to be used as the admin group a while back, not sure if anyone still does that trick or not.
<sweettooth> i think so, it was doing sth earlier on
<darkrift411> lol
<darkrift411> so lightscribe in kubuntu is a no go
<darkrift411> gotta love it
<darkrift411> odd thing is
<lucky_lucas> hi, need help about a noisy bell
<darkrift411> someone in here pointed me to lacie
<elbing> I've got an i845G with i810 module loaded. I need direct rendering and I read around google that it's possible but I don't know how to do it. Could anyone give some clue?
<sweettooth> mike_, that's what i got earlier on
<sweettooth> Hit http://packages.medibuntu.org feisty/non-free Packages
<sweettooth> Fetched 193B in 0s (273B/s)
<ardchoille> darkrift411: What does lightscribe do exactly? Is there another app that can do the same thing?
<lucky_lucas> when I increase decrease the sound, I got the bell destroying my ears
<darkrift411> uses the cd burner laser to etch images on the back of cd's
<darkrift411> lacie is the "other app"
<darkrift411> lightscribe is the name of the technology
<mike_> sweettooth: What's it show when you type "sudo apt-get install realplayer"?
<darkrift411> lacie 4l is the linux version of the lightscribe writer
<lucky_lucas> any clue ?
<sweettooth> i got sth in the first time
<ardchoille> darkrift411: Well, the safe way to manage apps is to either use the apps in the repos, find a .deb that was made for Ubuntu or compile. It's never a good thing to use packages made for other distros.
<sweettooth> mike_, check this out
<sweettooth> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27607/
<TheGateKeeper> just installed wengophone, dialed a test call number & it thinks my sound card is blocked, yet all other sound apps are ok, any ideas folks?
<mike_> sweettooth: Hmm... One sec...
<sweettooth> mike_, but now i get this, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27608/
<mike_> Ohhh...
<mike_> sweettooth: sudo apt-get install helix-player
<mike_> sweettooth: That should be all you need, I think
<sweettooth> mike_, ok i will have a go, cheers m8
<mike_> Good luck
<mike_> Is anyone here very knowledgeable about the Alt+SysRq commands?
<gemidjy> what is the name of this https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KubuntuPowerManagementFeedback actually and can I use it with other distros ?
<mike_> gemidjy: I think the package for it is "kde-guidance-applet" - but I honestly can't see why you'd want to use it (or why it's the default power management applet, for that matter). KPowerManager is much better. :-)
<gemidjy> mike_: whatever else than KLaptop
<gemidjy> :)
<alkis> hello :)
<mike_> Hehe
<mike_> gemidjy: Oh, I see. Which distro are you using?
<gemidjy> mike_: archlinux from today :) was Kubuntu user so far, Kubuntu is very good distro, I just find arch more suiting for me
<mike_> That's cool.
* mike_ is not a distro-evangelist. :-)
<gemidjy> me neither I like all distros :)
<gemidjy> however, Kpowermanager, did u mean Kpowersave? can't find kpowermanager :/
* nosrednaekim is working for another distro.
<nosrednaekim> but like kubuntu too
<mike_> gemidjy: Whoops, that's the one.
<mike_> Heh, sorry
<gemidjy> mike_: :) ok
<KomiaPoika> help. when i launch k3b and try to burn a downloaded iso, it says: no mimetypes installed!
<joerg> hi Leute
<joerg> nen fetten Gru ausm Ruhrgebiet
<alkis> guys, which is the default root password for kubuntu?
<alkis> installation didnt ask me to put one.
<joerg> it is the same as your password at the beginning
<nosrednaekim> alkis: kubuntu uses sudo
<alkis> says authentication failed
<joerg> when you tip in your id
<KomiaPoika> alkis: you have to sudo su and then hit 'passwd' to set a password for root, it is disable by default
<nosrednaekim> alkis: if you want root, do "sudo passwd woot"
<nosrednaekim> *root
<nosrednaekim> and enter your password
<alkis> ah i see fixed it now
<alkis> thanks :))
<joerg> guys where do you come from?
<jussi01> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<lanboy> hello
<lanboy> cant someone help me
<zach> Does anyone here know of a Qt-based browser that used the Gecko rendering engine?
<lanboy> *can
<zach> What's the problem lanboy?
<lanboy> well you know how in windows commant prompt you can type net view
<nosrednaekim> zach: hmm nope.
<lanboy> and see who's on your workgroup
<lanboy> how i do somethinglike that in feisty?
<nosrednaekim> lanboy: like what other computer are on your netowrk?
<zach> lanboy: Umm... Not really. Never used the command line in my Windows days, sorry. :-\
<lanboy> yeah
<lanboy> so i can then ping and find ip
<lanboy> or do you know any other ways
<lanboy> so i can find local network ip#s
<nosrednaekim> lanboy: no idea. I just run ifconfig on them when I want to know their ip
<nosrednaekim> they're windows computers tho, right?
<lanboy> their ip?
<lanboy> yeah
<lanboy> from 98 to vista
<nosrednaekim> I think you can go through network settings on them and see their IP.
<nosrednaekim> when I connect to a wireless hotspot, it tells me the IP if I hover my mouse over the icon
<nosrednaekim> soo... maybe if its wired you can do the same thing
<lanboy> i wanna find an ip on my network so i can remote access it basicly
<zach> lanboy: As in, for file-sharing and the like?
<lanboy> no no remote access
<zach> Oh ok
<smiley_> I have berly manager .. i run him and  switch from KWin to Beryl.. and panels dissapered.
<smiley_> any ideas?
<icecruncher> smiley_: to many workspaces?
<snip_> pheraps the panel have transparency ?
<smiley_> no not that...
<zach> smiley_: Hit Alt+F2, type "konsole" and press Enter, then type "kicker" and press enter. If your panel reappears, something (strange) is causing Beryl to kill Kicker
<snip_> I have this problem, and I've solved when I've disable the transparency of kicker.
<zach> Come to think of it, I think I've had that happen once or twice, but that's about it. Wasn't frequent enough to bother troubleshooting it.
<smiley_> am.. what can i do for now ?
<smiley_> the kickers dissapered.
<nosrednaekim> I have two transparent panels and neither dissappear when I leave beryl
<zach> smiley_: What happened when you ran kicker from Konsole?
<snip_> I've a singolar problem with kicker (I' think that), when I press ALT+F2 and type in the box "konsole", apprear UXTERM ... not konsole program.
<jussi01> smiley_: probably better asking in #ubuntu-effects
<LucidFox> how do I disable the sidebar in Kaffeine?
<smiley_> bash: kickers: command not found
<smiley_> zach: bash: kickers: command not found
<zach> smiley - "kicker"
<snip_> kicker
<smiley_> ERROR: kicker is already running!
<smiley_> and nothing happend.
<snip_> anyone know why ALT+F2 and "konsole" ... appear uxterm instead of konsole ?
<zach> smiley_: And when you hit Alt+F1?
<snip_> What I've to change ?
<smiley_> K opens
<zach> snip_: Might have a look at Konsole's entry in KMenuEdit. Beyond that, I have no idea.
<zach> smiley_: Try this...
<snip_> thank's!
<zach> Open Beryl Settings Manager, go to Window Management at the top, then Set Window Attribs by Various Criteria...
<smiley_> and.
<smiley_> ?
<ADiCT3D> Can someone point me to a fast encoding program for linux that allows me to specify file sizes and uses XviD?
<zach> smiley_: Make sure the box for that is checked, and under Window Opacity, add an entry for Kicker (I'd assume you can do Window Class or Window Title for this) giving it 100% absolute transparency...
<snip_> I've 2 entry named "Konsole", the first is "konsole (Uxterm)" the second is "Terminal program (konsole".
<snip_> pheraps this is the problem.
<snip_> when I launch konsole, the kde whatch the first.
<snip_> :-)
<zach> smiley_: So the new entry should look like this: t:Kicker:100! (you can edit it manually by clicking the entry after you've set it in the pop-up dialog)
<zach> smiley_: Anything?
<smiley_> wait ..
<msetim> Hi guys
<msetim> somebody have sources to win32codecs to amd64?
<LucidFox> msetim> why do you need win32codecs?
<LucidFox> more likely than not, you don;t
<ADiCT3D> Use VLC
<msetim> msetim: because some videos are in media player format
<msetim> ADiCT3D:
<ADiCT3D> ?
<zach> snip_: Is Konsole coming up properly now?
<msetim> ADiCT3D: sorry, The VLC solve my problem with any type of codecs ( win codecs )?
<ADiCT3D> msetim:I dont uderstand what your saying
<ADiCT3D> understand*
<zach> msetim: Can't speak from experience, but from what I've read, it should
<smiley_> zach: i do like u tell me, may i need to restart PC ?
<zach> smiley_: No. You almost never need to restart your PC in Linux ;-)
<msetim> ADiCT3D: When I'read you message "use VLC" I guess that you are saying to me use the VLC to play my videos that have w32codecs. My doubt is if it really play all types of win codecs.
<zach> smiley_: Run this command: "beryl --replace &"
<smiley_> ..ok xD
<ADiCT3D> msetim:It should mine has it all built into VLC
<msetim> zach: I will test it :-D
<zach> ADiCT3D: So I'm guessing with VLC, you don't have to install ANY additional codecs?
<zach> ADiCT3D: Does VLC do RealMedia/RealAudio also?
<ADiCT3D> zach: Idk i didnt build it
<smiley_> zach: there a no kicker on windows
<ADiCT3D> zach real media support sucks for every app including real play get the free real player
<zach> smiley_: ?
<zach> ADiCT3D: You mean Helix, right?
<smiley_> i run beryl manager and .. same like first time
<ADiCT3D> zach: No.
<ADiCT3D> Can someone point me to a fast encoding program for linux that allows me to specify file sizes and uses XviD?
<zach> ADiCT3D: Have you tried Avidemux? Not sure if it does what you need, but it might be worth a shot.
<zach> smiley_: And when you scroll-wheel up while holding Alt where the panel should be, still nothing?
<ADiCT3D> zach: i'm compiling the 2.4 preview as we speak ive also compiled XviD CVS but the last vers was encoding too slow, 4-6fps
<smiley_> nothing
<smiley_> :S
<ADiCT3D> zach: i used Handbrake but i dont like how it grabs off the dvd and doesnt cache..terminal only too
<zach> smiley_: What about if you right-click where your panel should be?
<zach> smiley_: Copy and paste the line you added to the Set Window Attribs... section
<smiley_> c:kicker:100
<zach> smiley_: Try changing it to "t:Kicker:100!" then Alt+F2 -> "beryl --replace &" again
<zach> (note the exclamation mark)
<smiley_> nad then ?
<smiley_> and*
<zach> I'm out of ideas, sorry. :-/
<smiley_> thank u anyway.
<zach> Try #desktop-effects - someone there might be able to help
<zach> No problem
<nimble> anyone know why my external hard drive auto mounts fine when using the livecd but not when installed?
<nimble> my flash drive automounts fine in both :-/
<zach> nimble: Did you set it to be mounted when you installed?
<nimble> nope
<zach> nimble: You might check in the Disk & Filesystems section of System Settings when it's plugged in and see if you can set it to automount from there. Not too sure though, as I've never used a USB HD
<flake> why would my trash icon not be working on my panel
<nimble> i dont think you can get stuff to automount (the way usb flash drives do) in there
<flake> it's pointing to trash:/  instead of .Trash  ?
<nimble> thanks anyway
<flake> right-click and moves to trash I guess moves it to ~/.Trash
<kraut> moin
<flake> heh, when I changed location of trash:/ to /home/myname/.Trash  and right-click send to trash, it sent it to my panel icon pointing to trash:/ and showed up
<The_Machine> Could someone give me a hand?  Getting this error:  Another process is using the packaging system database (probably some other Adept application or apt-get or aptitude). Please close the other application before using this one.
<The_Machine> this is after i installed some updates using adept and i'm trying to launch adept again
<eagles0513875> now my isp is using the excuse that they have pinged my modem and they were not getting any response from my machine. what is the default firewall and how can i change the settings
<Lamington> The_Machine: check in KsysGuard to see if Adept or apt is still running
<eagles0513875> and also is there any antispyware pkg that i can download
<The_Machine> i did, i didn't see anything :/
<ADiCT3D> eagles0513875 You dont need anti-spyware on linux
<eagles0513875> let me show u what their support said on the email
<The_Machine> haha
<ADiCT3D> eagles0513875 what ISP are you on?
<eagles0513875> ADiCT3D: how can i tweak the firewall settings
<eagles0513875> of the default firewall
<ADiCT3D> eagles0513875 what ISP are you on?
<Lamington> The_Machine: hmm If it said another process is using it atm then that is correct... trick is to find out what is, or just wait till the process is finished
<Lamington> Im not sure kubuntu does a ping reply by default... but that wont affect you internet access
<eagles0513875> this is what they said in the email
<eagles0513875> I am sending signals to your modem and the modem is sending me back the signals. This means that internet connection between Onvol and your Modem is established. When I am sending signals to your IP Address; in simple words to your computer the signals are not returned back. It is giving me Request Timed Out. Security Programs such like Firewall / Internet security or Antivirus can limit your internet connection and making it running slow. Spy
<eagles0513875> ware may also be the cause of internet connection speed. If you have spy ware, spy ware will absorb most of the internet connection and you will have slow connection speed. It would be a good thing if you scan your computer with an anti  spy ware. If you have spy ware on your computer the Anti  Spy ware would be able to remove them from your computer. Just in case from my side I have reset your cable modem connection. This may help out the
<eagles0513875> internet connection to run faster.
<ADiCT3D> dude use pastebin.com to paste huge things
<eagles0513875> sry i forgot
<eagles0513875> this issue has had me really pissed off for a while now
<The_Machine> so, your firewall is on.
<Lamington> eagles0513875: it aint spyware ;)
<The_Machine> Lamington is right.
<ADiCT3D> eagles0513875: Who is your ISP???
<eagles0513875> im in malta its called onvol
<eagles0513875> the website is onvol.net
* The_Machine hasn't even heard of malta
<eagles0513875> lol its an island 60miles south of scicily in the mediterranean sea
<ADiCT3D> ohhh yeah
<ADiCT3D> cool
<Lamington> Malta is a nice place
<The_Machine> wow
<eagles0513875> u heard of it lamington
<Lamington> yea
<The_Machine> how the hell do you have internet?
<ADiCT3D> I have too
<The_Machine> just looked it up on a map
<The_Machine> is it satellite?!
<ADiCT3D> no
<ADiCT3D> dialup
<eagles0513875> no its cable
<The_Machine> heh
<eagles0513875> cable
<ADiCT3D> o rlly
<eagles0513875> i have a cable modem
<ADiCT3D> cool
<The_Machine> sweet :)  LOL
<Lamington> lol
<Lamington> Im on cable as well
<eagles0513875> and its hot as hell damn heat wave
<ADiCT3D> im on oc3
<eagles0513875> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<eagles0513875> hat is oc3
<The_Machine> what is the speeds you're paying for?
<eagles0513875> 2mbps
<jussi01> !offtopic
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<The_Machine> gotcha
<ADiCT3D> eagles:Fiber Internet
<eagles0513875> nice
<eagles0513875> its 2mbps
<eagles0513875> and i didn mtr to archive.ubuntu.com and its showing that a seabone connection is having huge packet loss
<eagles0513875> 80-90%
<icecruncher> eagles0513875: yep, same here
<eagles0513875> ice where r u located
<icecruncher> eagles0513875; althoug 10.122.50.250 is having the larget loss 50% constant
<icecruncher> thailand
<eagles0513875> what can i do to fix my slow connection
<Lamington> eagles0513875: I am also on cable and I have no problems with kubuntu...
<icecruncher> eagles0513875: you mean connection ingenerla or ubuntu update?
<icecruncher> * in general
<eagles0513875> right now im tryign to download gutsy tribe 2 updates
<eagles0513875> and i was also tryign to download the iso for gutsy
<eagles0513875> and either thing i do im getting really crap speeds
<icecruncher> eagles0513875: k, if it where on a different mirror, I'd say change, but...
<monfis> som tu jacy polacy
<icecruncher> eagles0513875: get downthemall firefox extension, speeds up a bit
<eagles0513875> i used sourceomatic to get the gutsy repositories
<icecruncher> k
<eagles0513875> i think i might just reinstall feisty
<BluesKaj> eagles0513875, the source site might be very busy hence ther servers are slowed down giviving what appears to be a slow connection
<icecruncher> !pl | monfis
<ubotu> monfis: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<Lamington> eagles0513875: is everything slow ?
<eagles0513875> yes
<eagles0513875> even webpgs i try to go to
<monfis> skont pobra linux-686-64
<eagles0513875> monfis: english only plz
<monfis> [15:16]  [474]  #ubuntu-pl You're banned from that channel
<icecruncher> Lamington: when doing an mtr to archives.ubuntu.com; 10.122.50.250 shows a constant 45-50% package loss
<eagles0513875> ice for me though its a seabone
<eagles0513875> between this island and italy
<icecruncher> eagles0513875: lol
<icecruncher> must be the heat, and servers down
<icecruncher> :)
<eagles0513875> is a seabone a fibre optic cable
<eagles0513875> im wondering if a dns server is offline
<jeroen69> help
<Lamington> hmm I can't see how kubuntu might be responsible for this problem
<Lamington> Faulty modem ? ISP full of BS ?
<jeroen69> I installed kubuntu and I had normal sound the first time, but now all sounds just hangs
<icecruncher> also the servers in france are very slow
<eagles0513875> could a dns server be the problem
<eagles0513875> up until yesterday i didnt have thsi problem
<eagles0513875> this happened yesterday all day
<eagles0513875> and persisting today
<icecruncher> eagles0513875: blame it on the heat!
<eagles0513875> im downloading aegis to see if it finds anything
<Lamington> eagles0513875: ah ok... did you do anything at all that might have caused this problem ?
<eagles0513875> no
<eagles0513875> f it im just going to reinstall
<Lamington> eagles0513875: It doesnt sound to me like kubuntu is the cause of the problem
<eagles0513875> can someone ping my ip address
<BluesKaj> eagles0513875, could be your ISP, if you haven't done kubuntu upgrades , then that's prolly the problem
<eagles0513875> i was using the kubuntu feisty beta i had and updated those pkgs i think its something i installed
<monfis> polacy proszeni na #kubuntu-pl
<eagles0513875> or wait
<eagles0513875> could it be since i removed the feisty repositories from the source list
<eagles0513875> should i lave those in there
<icecruncher> eagles0513875: I'm pinging you fine
<eagles0513875> r u getting a response
<icecruncher> yes
<icecruncher> 11% pak loss
<eagles0513875> and also should i leave the feisty repositories in addition to adding the gutsy repositories
<eagles0513875> thats not that bad
<eagles0513875> im going to add the feisty repositories back into the source list and see if that helps
<eagles0513875> !sourceomatic
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<BluesKaj> eagles0513875 are you running gutsy?
<icecruncher> eagles0513875: it's this with hufge losses so it must be some problem with this and the next one10.122.50.250
<eagles0513875> no im trying to update to it
<eagles0513875> so i can test it for bugs
<eagles0513875> but now its been officially released
<eagles0513875> my gateway is working fine
<BluesKaj> still have the heatwave there? If you still do then the ISP server farm may have had to pull some off line in order to help cooling
<eagles0513875> im going to email them again
<icecruncher> BluesKaj: most likely, my mtr to europe show huge packet losses
<eagles0513875> dude but from where i am in the med im showing huge pkt loss to the main land
<BluesKaj> icecruncher, I saw reports of brownouts in italy and greece due to the huge power demands of the air condidtioning systems in the cities
<icecruncher> wow
<icecruncher> flooding in england though! :)
<eagles0513875> there have been some here in malta
<eagles0513875> too
<eagles0513875> but lucky not where i live
<eagles0513875> ya
<dcorbin_> I just installed ftpd.  It had no problems.  I would have expected to find something /etc/init.d.  Am I wrong?
<eagles0513875> dcorbin just count ur blessings lol that u didnt have any problems
<eagles0513875> im going to reinstall guys
<eagles0513875> ty for all ur input
<dcorbin_> eagles0513875: well, there is a problem, just not a failure.
<dcorbin_> or error
<eagles0513875> they guys here will help ya i got to do a clean install yet again lol
<BluesKaj> eagles0513875, why?
<eagles0513875> guys just wish me luck that it fixes my error
<eagles0513875> really slow internet
<BluesKaj> that's not going to fix slow internet. eagles0513875
<eagles0513875> i emailed support and they said they pinged my modem and they got no reponse back saying that it was saying request timed out
<eagles0513875> and i just emailed them again saying that im on a linux based machine and also told them bout one of their seabones having huge packet loss
<BluesKaj> then check the modem
<eagles0513875> what else can i do blue
<eagles0513875> what do i need to do
<eagles0513875> ive unplugged it plugged it back in after 30sec
<icecruncher> been reading some news, glad not to be there
<BluesKaj> make sure you have the right drivers
<eagles0513875> drivers of what
<eagles0513875> this slow connection started happening yesterday
<BluesKaj> your ethernet card
<eagles0513875> i am honestly thinking it has something to do with me and gutsy
<BluesKaj> did you upgrade yesterday
<BluesKaj> ?
<eagles0513875> tried to
<eagles0513875> yesterday was when it started getting slow
<eagles0513875> all ive been dowing is slowly downloading the pkgs in adept lol
<BluesKaj> had you upgraded previously to the slowdown?
<eagles0513875> yes
<eagles0513875> when i installed
<eagles0513875> i used my feisty beta x86_64 cd i had
<eagles0513875> so after i installed it i ran dist-upgrade to upgrade kernel and everythign else that had to be upgraded
<BluesKaj> then it's prolly new drivers needed for your ethernet card
<eagles0513875> its not only on my comp though
<eagles0513875> i tried my cousins comp last night and it was slow too
* BluesKaj shakes his head... then it's prolly the ISP 
<eagles0513875> would it hurt to try reinstall
<icecruncher> BluesKaj: nah blame the heat lol
<BluesKaj> gawd
<eagles0513875> i sent them another email saying not to give me the bs of it being spyware
<eagles0513875> on my cousins comp i know bout spyware and i take adequate steps to protect my machien from spyware as well as viruses
<BluesKaj> uhmm, spyware is writtren for windows
<eagles0513875> i know
<eagles0513875> im saying my cousins windows machine is slow too but i have protection against that stuff and viruses
<dewitt> how can i remove my email from list
<eagles0513875> im just going to reinstall
<eagles0513875> i bet u i installed something wrong
<eagles0513875> be back in a lil bit guys
<zengor> hi guys
<zengor> where do i find repositor for my kubuntu 7.04??
<mat1980> !repository
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<zengor> thx
<hasan> hi guys
<hasan> is there a command to show my workgroup in network
<hasan> and change it from konsole?
<hasan> like hostname command
<dromer> what do I do with an Error 15 from grub?
<zeroc00l> wow this is my first time with Kubuntu, after a very long period with Ubuntu and I must admit that KDE is much, I don't know how to say, but is much trendy
<BluesKaj> trendy ? easier to use and understand for former windows users like me , but trendy ..... ?
<BluesKaj> dromer, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<samy> Hi
<samy> hello
<samy> ?????
<zeroc00l> yeah trendy, GNOME is very user-friendly and with an interface that limit the human error, you can customize GNOME but not as deep as KDE
<BluesKaj> !ask | samy
<ubotu> samy: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<samy> ok
<samy> how i can get amsn
<samy> ??
<Tm_T> !info amsn
<ubotu> amsn: An MSN messenger written in tcl. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.96+dfsg1-0ubuntu2 (feisty), package size 2488 kB, installed size 9108 kB
<BluesKaj> well, there are those who would argue about which is the better desktop/interface , but to most it's just a matter of taste.
<Tm_T> samy: check "add/remove programs"
<zeroc00l> samy: what is your version?
<samy> ook aand after
<Tm_T> BluesKaj: yeah, like to me GNOME is nightmare, but I still recommend it to many
<Tm_T> samy: search amsn
<samy> i did
<samy> after?
<zeroc00l> samy: I mean Feisty, Edgy, Dapper or something else ....
<samy> ok thanks
<BluesKaj> I just don't like the look and feel of gnome personally ,yet I'm not an eye candy type person
<samy> good bye
<aleksanteri> i think gnome is ugly by default yet you can make it look nice with a few elements from gnome-look.org
<Tm_T> !offtopic
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<BluesKaj> Tm_T, is the offtopic cop for today :)
<Tm_T> haha
<aleksanteri> lol
<aleksanteri> :-)
<dromer> BluesKaj: it's not from windows
<zeroc00l> BluesKaj, aleksanteri: GNOME is not ugly it's intended to be user-friendly, but customizable with some click here and there and after this you can obtain something of pretty much better
<dromer> BluesKaj: the problem is also that I'm using a chrooted usb-disk :#
<aleksanteri> zeroc00l: well it's my opinion and that's yours
<BluesKaj> chroooted ? why>
<zeroc00l> but in case of KDE here you can customize everything from the single button to the entire system, wow that's amusing
<dromer> BluesKaj: I did a debootstrap of a minimal debian Etch, for this ancient laptop of mine, it has no floppy or cdrom, and I hate having to reboot to install something
<enry> hello
<zeroc00l> aleksanderi: I'm not saying that this is much better than that, but the differencies in my opinion is just usability and easiness, I reccomend GNOME for a migrating user, is more simple, than KDE for a veteran user
<Tm_T> zeroc00l: my last comment on this, GNOME just doesn't offer customisation I need, yes, need
<BluesKaj> separate drives is a problem I have very little knowledge about , but error 15 is usually generated by the fstab file having erroneuos entries
<mcmurdo> i dont know how 2 config ruby on rails
<zeroc00l> to all: excuse me for my english
<tu_> hello all
<tu_> i wanna install ubuntu as dual boot with XP which OS do i install first?
<zeroc00l> tu_: xp first and then ubuntu, it will reveal the partition with XP and GRUB will be configured to dual boot
<mcmurdo> maybe u can install win grub
<tu_> ok thank you
<BluesKaj> dromer, I had the same prob a week or so ago after an adept pkg upgrade (big mistake)
<mcmurdo> who knows to config ruby on rails
<zeroc00l> So guys there's somebody out there that can help me with the config of an internet shared connection with Linux?
<Tm_T> zeroc00l: what exactly you need?
<Tm_T> I mean, what kind of share?
<clintc> my sidebar is on the left, I hid my kicker panel to the left, now I can't click the unhide icon because it is covered by the sidebar, any way out?
<Tm_T> clintc: move sidebar?
<clintc> Tm_T: seems stuck and does not want to move
<BluesKaj> dromer,had to rewrite the fstab file, with help ,but your situation is less straightforward and very restricted so dunno ,... perhaps one of the more experienced guys can help you..... Tm_T ?
<Tm_T> clintc: ok, open systemsettings and search panel settings
<dromer> BluesKaj: hope so yeah
<Tm_T> dromer: yes?
<zeroc00l> Tm_T: I explain: I have a pc connected to internet with a damned USB modem, and then it's connected to a wireless router that serves all my other PCs, in this moment I have Winzozz running with the shared connection that serves my PCs, but I want config this in Ubuntu and mmmmh after a couple of tutorials I didn't....
<dromer> Tm_T: grub-install to chrooted usb-disk ..
<clintc> Tm_T:  I would if I could get to them.. a command line way perhaps? all that stuff is in the kicker panel that I can't get to
<Tm_T> dromer: hum, no idea
<Tm_T> clintc: well, hit alt+f2 and run "systemsettings"
<Tm_T> clintc: nothing is dependent from one source, that would be huge flaw
<clintc> Tm_T: thanks! now that I have access to the system settings I think I'll be able to turn it off
<Tm_T> clintc: heh
<clintc> Tm_T: any idea where the setting might be for turning off the sidebar, I'm not finding it
<_Robbe_> is it normal that I can do more from the start with ubuntu, than with kubuntu ?
<Tm_T> clintc: used search?
<Tm_T> _Robbe_: what you mean by "more" ?
<_Robbe_> meaning that ubuntu also detectets and reads the local ntfs, while kubuntu only allows that for "the pc next door"
<Tm_T> _Robbe_: hum? you're sure?
<_Robbe_> as sure as it gets
<Tm_T> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<clintc> Tm_T: yes, I've searched through all the "Look and Feel" settings which where I would think it should be... "I've lost my kicker and I can't compute"
<_Robbe_> I know, I've to use it with kubuntu, but ubuntu already loads them for me from the start
<icecruncher> why can my other computer connect to a computer on a network, but not to the router and the internet/
<Tm_T> clintc: hum, it's in desktop
<icecruncher> ?
<Tm_T> _Robbe_: it works straight away, or should
<_Robbe_> icecruncher : you do have shares ?
<_Robbe_> Tm_T : in ubuntu it seems to do so, in kubuntu ... not completely sadly
<icecruncher> _Robbe_: no, this is a straight out of the box install on the laptop ith problems, but the other comp has a server running
<Tm_T> zeroc00l: I use Firestarter for firewall, there's also switch "share network connection" so that might be all you need
<Tm_T> _Robbe_: did you try "media:/" in Konqueror?
<clintc> Tm_T: that would be logical but alas I see no setting that will make the magical sidebar disappear
<zeroc00l> Tm_T: thanks I'll test this solution, I hope that functions because I don't want no more use Windows
<Tm_T> _Robbe_: only reason that wouldn't work is that Konqi hides disk partitions somehow
<Tm_T> clintc: move it then
<icecruncher> _Robbe_: pinging the  comp works, but router wont respond
<Daisuke_Ido> got nothing last night, but we'll try this again.  anyone familiar with usenet software in linux?
<_Robbe_> Tm_T : that one only showed the neighbouring pc, and some usb drives
<clintc> Tm_T: I would love to move it... but there is no apparent way to do that... truly, I'm smarter than I appear in this medium
<Daisuke_Ido> klibido is junk
<Tm_T> _Robbe_: see my last comment on that, and dunno why should it do that
<Tm_T> clintc: hrr, sidebar is that panel thingy?
<clintc> yes
<Tm_T> clintc: so can't you move kicker then?
<clintc> right
<Tm_T> clintc: you can move any panel from the very same config dialog
<clintc> it's covered by the side panel
<Tm_T> clintc: wait a minute
<_Robbe_> icecruncher : refreshed the dns, rebooted the rooter, etc. ?
<icecruncher> _Robbe_: not using dns
<_Robbe_> Tm_T : is their a way to tell konq to back off and show them ?
<Tm_T> clintc: oh my... you have kcontrol running?
<icecruncher> _Robbe_; router is doing it all
<juan278> is there anyway to allow desktop icons on to a 2nd screen (im uswing twinview)
<Tm_T> _Robbe_: hum, I don't know about this issue much, sorry, I recommend to do some searching in wiki/help.ubuntu and forums
<omega__> hy to all
<Tm_T> clintc: running or atleast installed?
<clintc> Tm_T: I'm not sure... it's not an app that I am familiar with but I know how to check with apt
<Tm_T> clintc: ok, when it's installed and running, poke me
<Misterfixit> Anyone:  I need some help on finding which /dev/TTY my GPS unit is attached to .. trying to set up GPSMAN
<Misterfixit> Bus 002 Device 008: ID 091e:0003 Garmin International GPSmap
<foxx> Just a quick question, does anybody know if there's help for KDevelop on IRC?
<_Robbe_> Tm_T : I'll do that, I thought I'ld pop the question in here, just to be sure, it's not a standard kde thing
<omega__> how can i now if there is a harware problem whit my audio 5.1 sysyem?
<Misterfixit> This is what lsusb command reveals.  But I don't know how that relates to the actual setting within gpsman
<clintc> Tm_T: installed and running
<Tm_T> _Robbe_: it's definately not
<omega__> the central satelite don't play
<Tm_T> clintc: ok, desktop -> panels
<Tm_T> clintc: voil
<icecruncher> _Robbe_: it somwhow won't save the router a s dns
<clintc> Tm_T: yes, that is great... seems very odd not to include that in system settings... anyway Thank you!
<_Robbe_> icecruncher : and you can't ping the router from that other pc ?
<Misterfixit> anyone have any ideas on my query?
<eagles0513875> reinstalling hasnt helped
<eagles0513875> still internet issues
<eagles0513875> its taken bout 20 min to download the pkg list
<Tm_T> Misterfixit: is it usb?
<asfak> can anyone guide me to put my image on bootloader ?
<Tm_T> !bootloader
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bootloader - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Tm_T> hum
<Tm_T> asfak: you mean grub?
<icecruncher> _Robbe_: sorry, to be more precise, it wont accept the router as gateway, it keeps jumping back to 0.0.0.0
<asfak> yes
<Tm_T> icecruncher: check if you have knetworkmanager running
<eagles0513875> im starting to wonder whether my problem is my modem
<Tm_T> asfak: hum, I think help.ubuntu.com/community has info about it, try search
<hasan> anyone using kmldonkey?
<icecruncher> Tm_T: that's where I'm changing it
<BluesKaj> omega , in Kmix /switches/ch mode , choose 6ch
<Tm_T> icecruncher: I see
<eagles0513875> ice could it be a modem problem im having
<Tm_T> icecruncher: I don't use it so don't know
<Tm_T> !away | phimic|away
<ubotu> phimic|away: You should avoid changing your nick in a busy channel like #ubuntu - it causes unrequired scrolling which is unfair on new users. The same goes for using noisy away messages : use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently - See also !Guidelines
<_Robbe_> icecruncher : you did reboot both ?  the stuburn pc and the router ?
<clintc> Tm_T: interesting note, when you set the size of the "universal sidebar" from small to normal you then have access to to it's hide control which fixes the problem of not being able to get to the kicker hide control
<icecruncher> _Robbe_: dunno
<hasan> anyone using kmldonkey???
<Tm_T> hasan: if you have problem, just say so, doing polls doesn't help
<eagles0513875> !kmldonkey
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kmldonkey - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<hasan> ok
<_Robbe_> icecruncher : might help the sync
<hasan> how can i add servers from a .met file
<hasan> in kmldonkey
<Tm_T> "anyone using kde???" gah!
<BluesKaj> hasan, amule ?
<hasan> kmldonkey
<hasan> i dont want to add one by one
<hasan> do i have to do it manually ?
<icecruncher> _Robbe_: no work
<hasan> cant i make it read from a .met like file list?
<hasan> there are only 4 servers in kmldonkey
<BluesKaj> hasan, try amule , it's actually very good ...auto server loading etc
<_Robbe_> icecruncher : tried dhcp ?
<_Robbe_> Tm_T : for now ... yes ;-)
<hasan> nope i have tried it
<hasan> and i wnat to use kmldonkey
<icecruncher> _Robbe_: that's how I'm running it
<icecruncher> _Robbe_: but i got it working bnow, had to apply the gateway to eth0 and eth1
<The_Machine> i think it's driver related, but i'm experiencing a strange phenomenon with Kubuntu lately.  If i do CTRL+ALT+F1, and then try to switch back to my X session using CTRL+ALT+F7, i only get my cursor and I don't get anything else.  I am running beryl, and i use an nvidia video card.  Any ideas or thoughts?
<_Robbe_> icecruncher : if that's how you're running it, you should only have to set the gateway once, on the router
<icecruncher> _Robbe_: eth1 being the unused wifi, so i thought at first that it wasnt necessary
<cwo4mann> hi again .. this is "misterfixit"  someone kicked me off and then tried to flood me ... I am still looking for info on the gps usb setting .. sorry if I missed the answers -- you can thank whoever decided to boot me
<icecruncher> lol
<_Robbe_> icecruncher : lol, applied it to the wrong card :-)
<_Robbe_> icecruncher : hehe, now you now
<bauch> hi@all
<dromer> can someone help me install grub to a chrooted usb-disk?
<icecruncher> _Robbe_: yep
<cwo4mann> ??
<varaonaid> can the kubuntu alternate install cd be used as a livecd?
<jussi01> varaonaid: no
<nosrednaekim> varaonaid: no
<Miltos01> hi ppl:-)
<varaonaid> ok, that's what i thought
<varaonaid> thanks
<LucidFox> is it possible to make Kaffeine center the window when I open a video file?
<venik212> I had a power failure, and now Kubuntu comes up in a 640X480 screen resolution.  I tried to change it with System Settings, but it shows only this coarse resolution-- the beautiful 1 high resolution is gone
<venik212> I booted the system in Windows, and it was fine-- no problems there
<venik212> so the monitor is fine, and so is the ATI card
<nosrednaekim> venik212: pastebin your /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<venik212> How do I do that?
<DaSkreech> Ok So I have a bash session that is taking up 60% of my CPU
<DaSkreech> How do I figure out what it's doing?
<jhutchins_lt> DaSkreech: top?  ps ax?
<DaSkreech> jhutchins_lt: That tells me that it exists
<icecruncher> how can i stop the iptables?
<jhutchins_lt> fixres | venik212
<jhutchins_lt> !fixres | venik212
<ubotu> venik212: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<DaSkreech> I want to know why a bash session is taking up 60% of my CPU
<jhutchins_lt> icecruncher: stop them from what?
<jhutchins_lt> DaSkreech: Look for processes attached to that pty.
<icecruncher> jhutchins_lt: running
<jhutchins_lt> icecruncher: Why?
<DaSkreech> jhutchins_lt: Just that bash session it lloks like
<venik212> I did-- but nothing happened
<icecruncher> jhutchins_lt: try speed up network
<Julius> Bonjour :)
<icecruncher> jhutchins_lt: been trying to load ubuntu.com in konq
<icecruncher> jhutchins_lt: for 5 mins
<icecruncher> !fr | Julius
<ubotu> Julius: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<Julius> Thanks :D
<icecruncher> np
<Julius> <3
<jhutchins_lt> icecruncher: Do you have any firewall software installed?
<wsjunior> i just noticed that bit rate for my wireless card is at 11Mb/s and should be 54 Mb/s. Trying to change it drops connection and its not possible to connect until change it back to 11 Mb/s, can anybody help me with this? its a bcm4319 card.
<DaSkreech> Been running for 432 minutes
<icecruncher> jhutchins_lt: no
<jhutchins_lt> icecruncher: Ok, you can't just kill iptables, because what iptables does is load firewall rules into the kernel.
<jhutchins_lt> hang on a sec...
<icecruncher> jhutchins_lt: well is ther any other way to speed up the network? ipv6 is disabled already
<_Robbe_> Can Kubuntu's konqueror show drives by default like Ubuntu, rather then hide them ?
<nosrednaekim> _Robbe_: yes
<_Robbe_> nosrednaekim : how exactly ?
<venik212> can anyone help me resore my screen to its high resolution mode?
<jhutchins_lt> icecruncher: In a console, try iptables -L, see if it lists any rules.
<_Robbe_> nosrednaekim : some setting in konqueror or in the system settings ?
<DaSkreech> !fixres | venik212
<ubotu> venik212: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<jhutchins_lt> venik212: Did you look at the link ubotu sent you?
<icecruncher> jhutchins_lt: it only shows that chains input , forward, output are on accept
<jhutchins_lt> icecruncher: Ok, then that's not the problem.
<jhutchins_lt> icecruncher: Does firefox have the same problem as knoqueror?
<nosrednaekim> _Robbe_: which drives, are you talking hard drives?
<icecruncher> jhutchins_lt:      it's not installed, this is fresh install
<DaSkreech> Does anyone have krfcommd running ?
<jhutchins_lt> icecruncher: Well, it would be a useful tool.
<_Robbe_> nosrednaekim : yeps, local HD's, parts of a local HD and HD's over a network
<jhutchins_lt> icecruncher: You can also check network performance with the host, ping, and traceroute commands.
<icecruncher> jhutchins_lt: ping gives me regular speeds
<jhutchins_lt> DaSkreech: I though we had established that krf is a bad idea.
<nosrednaekim> _Robbe_: enter "media:/" into the location bar
<DaSkreech> jhutchins_lt: Well I have it running
<jhutchins_lt> icecruncher: Does host respond quickly?
<_Robbe_> nosrednaekim : that only shows my usb drives
<DaSkreech> I don't remember starting half of these processes
<icecruncher> jhutchins_lt: mo
<icecruncher> *no
<jhutchins_lt> Ok, that's suspicious.
<DaSkreech> yeah
<jhutchins_lt> icecruncher: That looks like you maybe didn't disable ipv6 after all.  You did restart, right?
<icecruncher> jhutchins_lt: yep
<jhutchins_lt> icecruncher: What did you do to disable it?
<Miltos01> ppl help!!! after upgrading to kubuntu 7.10 I can NOT see the desktop enviroment...
<icecruncher> in the aliases file, deleted ipvd and types off 9net-pff 10 i think)
<crdlb> Miltos01, 7.10, not 7.04?
<jhutchins_lt> icecruncher: That's not the right way to do it.
<icecruncher> k
<_Robbe_> nosrednaekim : correction it shows 'em now, but it isn't able to mount them and show it's content
<venik212> THat Howto talks about a command ATICONFIG, which dch does not exist on my system, and does not appear in Adewdept
<icecruncher> jhutchins_lt: rather this way http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=202838?
<venik212> Adept
<venik212> (it is hard typing on 640X480..)
<nosrednaekim> _Robbe_: are these local, permanant drives?
<jhutchins_lt> icecruncher: What does ip a | grep ipv6 show?
<icecruncher> jhutchins_lt: nothing
<Miltos01> crdlb...I think its 7.04...
<_Robbe_> nosrednaekim : yes, there is just one that is a switch drive
<DaSkreech> Miltos01: can you login and type lsb_release -a
<jhutchins_lt> icecruncher: Ok, that line that has both protocols listed is incorrect, but the other two appear to be working.
<icecruncher> jhutchins_lt: k I'll edit and reboot
<Miltos01> DaSkreech...just a minute to give it a try...yes I think I can login
<DaSkreech> Miltos01: thanks
<dromer> how do I activate the kqemu accelerator?
<jhutchins_lt> icecruncher: Ok, that's not really going to fix the problem, it's just maintenance.
<The_Machine> i think it's driver related, but i'm experiencing a strange phenomenon with Kubuntu lately.  If i do CTRL+ALT+F1, and then try to switch back to my X session using CTRL+ALT+F7, i only get my cursor and I don't get anything else.  I am running beryl, and i use an nvidia video card.  Any ideas or thoughts?
<icecruncher> jhutchins_lt: :0
<_Robbe_> nosrednaekim : that's a drive that enables to enter several different HD's, it's a storage thing, the errors claim a 999 uid
<DaSkreech> jhutchins_lt: the bash shell was started with !??!
<jhutchins_lt> DaSkreech: Hm?  How about just kill the shell?
<DaSkreech> The_Machine: you can sk in #ubuntu-effects
<Miltos01> Daskreech...it still reports Ubuntu Edgy v6.10
<nosrednaekim> _Robbe_: go to system settings->advanced->disks
<DaSkreech> jhutchins_lt: naw I sent it a sigstop
<jhutchins_lt> icecruncher: Tell me about your connection.
<nosrednaekim> _Robbe_: and change all those drives to be able to be mounted by the normal user
<DaSkreech> Miltos01: Hmm you may not have finished the update
<jhutchins_lt> DaSkreech: Kill is a generic term.
<DaSkreech> Miltos01: type sudo dpkg --configure -a
<icecruncher> jhutchins_lt: toshiba laptop on dhcp (like the rest of the network) to a hub, then to a router
<DaSkreech> jhutchins_lt: nice defence
<Miltos01> DasKreech: just a minute
<icecruncher> jhutchins_lt: me on a desktop, also working on dhcp, talking ot you right now
<icecruncher> jhutchins_lt; same setup
<jhutchins_lt> icecruncher: I presume that the laptop is the slow one, the desktop's ok, and the router is providing DHCP service?
<JuJuBee> What should I copy to /etc/skel if I just created  a user account I wish to use as a template?
<icecruncher> jhutyep
<JuJuBee> Menus etc...
<Miltos01> DaSkreech: It finished the sudo dpkg --configure -a, now what next?
<jhutchins_lt> icecruncher: What is in /etc/resolv.conf on the laptop?  Is it different from what's on the desktop?
<DaSkreech> Miltos01: Was it installing things?
<Miltos01> DaSkreech: yes, a few..
<icecruncher> jhutchins_lt: same
<DaSkreech> Miltos01: try sudo /etc/init.d/kdm start
<icecruncher> jhutchins_lt: both being the router
<Miltos01> DaSkreech: Ok...wait
<jhutchins_lt> icecruncher: Try replacing the router with your isp's dns ip's on the laptop.  No need to reboot, see if the host command works faster.
<icecruncher> jhutchins_lt: it doesn't have one
<jhutchins_lt> icecruncher: You have to have an external dns somewhere - the router will have one - otherwise nobody would be able to resolve external IP's.
<jhutchins_lt> icecruncher: you can use opendns if you have to.
<Miltos01> DaSkreech: Kdm is already running
<DaSkreech> Miltos01: Press alt+ctrl+f7
<icecruncher> jhutchins_lt: no it's automatic, that's what my dad told me...
<amin81> hi everyone
<nosrednaekim> hello
<amin81> i have tried to come online for 1 1/2 hours now with no success
<nosrednaekim> but now you can?
<amin81> i am online with a windows machine
<DaSkreech> amin81: good job on getting that solved then
<jhutchins_lt> icecruncher: Automatic what?  The info has to come from somewhere.
<JuJuBee> Anyone have an idea about what I copy to /etc/skel from the current account so any new accounts get the same kmenu's etc?
<amin81> temporary solution :)
<_Robbe_> nosrednaekim : that seems to do have done it, any idea why that's not like ubuntu (not only owned by the root) ?
<jhutchins_lt> icecruncher: Most likely, the router is picking up the DNS info via DHCP from your ISP.
<icecruncher> jhutchins_lt; yes
<JuJuBee> I tried .local/share but that didn't seem to work.
<amin81> next i want to try to setup my network settings statically
<icecruncher> jhutchins_lt: sounds ok :)
<nosrednaekim> _Robbe_: Gnome let you mount them?
<amin81> anybody know how to find the network info in windows under cmd?
<JuJuBee> The kmenu does not have the menu items I added.
<icecruncher> jhutchins_lt: i can give you reads from the router
<_Robbe_> nosrednaekim : from the setup
<nosrednaekim> amin81: #windows
<Miltos01> DasKreech: the cursor is blinking on the upper left corner of the screen...
<nosrednaekim> _Robbe_: hmm. well I don't know how the gome volume manager works
<DaSkreech> Miltos01: Hmm
<jhutchins_lt> icecruncher: try this:  Open resolv.conf on the laptop(kdesu kate /etc/resolv,conf); remove the "nameserver" line, and add "nameserver 208.67.222.222" and "nameserver 208.67.222.220".  Save, and check host resolution.
<DaSkreech> Miltos01: Alt+ctrl+F1 and press up then change start to stop
<amin81> nosrednaekim: there is one command so you get the whole network info of your network card such as bcast and ip
<amin81> nosrednaekim: that is the only command i need to proceed
<jhutchins_lt> amin81: /sbin/ifconfig
<nosrednaekim> amin81: in windows? I don't know... thats why I referred you to #windows
<icecruncher> jhutchins_lt: check hsot res?
<icecruncher> host res
<_Robbe_> amin81 : ipconfig for windows
<jhutchins_lt> icecruncher: You said that the command "host" was responding slowly
<amin81> _Robbe_: thanks!
<_Robbe_> ipconfig all for everything
<_Robbe_> np
<jhutchins_lt> icecruncher: There is a known problem with routers not providing DNS resolution quickly.
<jhutchins_lt> _Robbe_: That's windows.
<Miltos01> DaSkreech: I can not stop it...
<DaSkreech> amin81: ipconfig /all
<_Robbe_> I know, that's what he asked
<jhutchins_lt> _Robbe_: D'Oh!
<ADiCT3D> !windows
<DaSkreech> Miltos01: with sudo ?
<ubotu> For help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<amin81> DaSkreech: thanks
<icecruncher> jhutchins_lt: k, even ping is slow
<Miltos01> DaSKreech: with sudo what?
<DaSkreech> Miltos01: sudo /etc/init.d/kdm stop
<jhutchins_lt> icecruncher: You mean after you made the changes, it's slower?
<Miltos01> DaSkreech: wait...
<icecruncher> jhutchins_lt: yes, a bit
<_Robbe_> nosrednaekim : an a related subject, any idea how I could remain a root user at all time ?
<icecruncher> jhutchins_lt: both host and ping
<amin81> ok, disconnecting now to try to get online with linux...:)
<jhutchins_lt> icecruncher: how about ping to a numeric address instead of a hostname?
<nosrednaekim> _Robbe_: on the command line "su -i" I believe
<nosrednaekim> _Robbe_: or "sudo passwd root"
<nosrednaekim> _Robbe_: and then "su"
<BluesKaj> scuse my interupt here , jhutchins_lt, icecruncher ...would the hub have something to do with the problem ,or is it strictly a passthru ?
<Dr_willis> shame shame. :)
<jhutchins_lt> nosrednaekim: That's not correct.
<nosrednaekim> thich one?
<_Robbe_> nosrednaekim : thought that 2nd one was to alter the root pass, anyhow thanks a lot :-)
<Dr_willis> Theres really no need to enable a root pasword.  heh.
<ADiCT3D> nosrednaekim: Hey man is the dog...
<jhutchins_lt> nosrednaekim: su should always use su -, and enabling root login defeats several security provisions on ubuntu.
<jhutchins_lt> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<nosrednaekim> ADiCT3D: huh?
<jhutchins_lt> !kdesu
<ubotu> In KDE, use  kdesu  to run graphical applications with root privileges when you have to. Do *not* use  sudo <GUI application> ; you can muck up your permissions/config files. For what to use in GNOME, see !gksudo
<ADiCT3D> !windows
<ubotu> For help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<Miltos01> DaSkreech: thanks!!! it worked...should I'll try the update now...or leave it?
<icecruncher> jhutchins_lt: quite a bit faster for the google ip
<nosrednaekim> jhutchins_lt: yeah I know. But he asked how he could remain the root user, so I told him
<Schuenemann> !doesn't work
<ubotu> Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<jhutchins_lt> BluesKaj: Yeah, I think he needs to test bypassing the hub and the router.
<icecruncher> BluesKaj: strictly passthrough
<jhutchins_lt> nosrednaekim: Ok, just remember that it's su -, not just su.
<BluesKaj> or directly into the router , jhutchins_lt
<icecruncher> BluesKaj: no it's fine
<nosrednaekim> k
<DaSkreech> Miltos01: yes finish the update
<jhutchins_lt> icecruncher: you need to bypass the hub and connect directly to the router, and possibly try connecting directly to the cable modem (whatever) and bypass the router.  If it's still slow, it's probably your network card.
<BluesKaj> why a hub in the first place , icecruncher?
<icecruncher> BluesKaj: multiple comps, no server
<Miltos01> DaSkreech: I am a little bit afraid...that it will hung my system again...
<jhutchins_lt> icecruncher: It doesn't really matter, those are th enext things to try.
<DaSkreech> Miltos01: We are here to help
<BluesKaj> but you are running a router , you can network several pcs off it
<Miltos01> DaSkreech: thanks...I will give it a try...
<jhutchins_lt> icecruncher: We need to eliminate the possibility that it's a bad port or a problem with the hub or router.
<icecruncher> jhutchins_lt: kl just a sec
<bordy240> Anyone know a good way to convert avi to m4v? I tried the avi-2-m4v thing from kde-apps and it doesnt seem to work for me
<Dr_willis> try that avidumix?
<Dr_willis> !find avid
<ubotu> Found: avida-base, avida-qt-viewer, avida-viewer, sword-comm-tdavid, avidemux
<Dr_willis> I never can spell it right
<Dr_willis> avidemux
<jhutchins_lt> bordy240: lots of ways, mplayer, avidemux, transcode. Google transcode video linux
<icecruncher> jhutchins_lt: when running win, it works though
<bordy240> oh thanks, I was dribing myself crazy
<jhutchins_lt> icecruncher: Irrelevant.
<jhutchins_lt> icecruncher: but it's likely to be a problem with the net card driver.
<icecruncher> jhutchins_lt: even bad port on hub?
<icecruncher> jhutchins_lt: true
<sa> hello everyone, amin81 here
<jhutchins_lt> icecruncher: differnt mtu or other default could do it.
* BluesKaj thinks about routers and networks, jhutchins_lt , why a hub  ... I must be missing something...unless the router has only one port 
<jhutchins_lt> icecruncher: Since you don't need iptables, you can just uninstall it, or at least set it not to start at boot.
<jhutchins_lt> icecruncher: It's not the problem, but you don't need it.
<sa> it works
<icecruncher> jhutchins_lt: k lol
<icecruncher> jhutchins_lt: how can I find out what network card it is?
<jhutchins_lt> BluesKaj: Or the router has multiple ports, but they're full, or it's a matter of location, multiple computers in a room removed from the router.
<pc02> helloooooo
<icecruncher> jhutchins_lt: nope about the multiple ports
<pc02> algien en espaol????
<jhutchins_lt> !es | pc02
<ubotu> pc02: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<chill> hola gente
<nosrednaekim> !es | pc02
<ubotu> pc02: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<chill> alguien mas cree que la funcion bloq mayus esta jodida en linux?
<pc02> gracias
<BluesKaj> must be an oldetime router , only one port, icecruncher
<jhutchins_lt> chill: No hablo.
<icecruncher> BluesKaj: yep
<chill> sorry
<chill> i misread
<chill> but now i see, english only
<icecruncher> jhutchins_lt BluesKaj: the net card is an intel 82801DB Pro
<jhutchins_lt> chill: No problem, we just don't speak spanish well enough to help.
<chill> whats the command to open the control center?
<TeraDyne> chill: sudo kcontrol
<jhutchins_lt> chill: kdesu kcontrol
<Dr_willis> No Hoblo.
<chill> huh?
<jhutchins_lt> chill: lag.
<Dr_willis> It never fails -  i say that  and everyone then starts asking me things in Spanish... :)
<chill> ok thx =D
<DaSkreech> Dr_willis: Si?
<jhutchins_lt> Dr_willis: Well, it helps that you mis-spelled it.
<Dr_willis> :)
<Dr_willis> High-School Spanish...
<Dr_willis> egads that was like... a long time ago.
<TeraDyne> Anyone know of a good CLI podcatcher besides BashPodder, or a GUI one that's similar to Ipodder?
<chill> another thing...
<TheInfinity> hmm ... as a newbie - i found a bug in a drupal module. but if i change something in the modules (its a header modification) and relaod the side still the old version is shown. why? :)
<icecruncher> jhutchins_lt BluesKaj: 100 Ve
<DaSkreech> wget ?
<chill> i have this program gmountiso downloaded from the universe repositories, but is in french, is there a way that i can translate the code and compile it again?
<chill> where should i go
<chill> i don't want to wait until the author translate it in launchpad
<chill> i can do it my self
<chill> but i dont know where to start or go
<TeraDyne> TheInfinity: You might want to ask in Drupal's chat room or forums. I don't think there are many drupal experts here.
<icecruncher> chill: the first is image the second is mount point
<TheInfinity> oh damn wrong channel ;)
<jhutchins_lt> chill: There's probably something about translation/internationalisation on the wiki page.
<chill> mmm "google it" okay
<BluesKaj> icecruncher, i have to ask the obvious , have you upgraded kde recently ?
<icecruncher> BluesKaj: it' sdirectly from the 7.04 alternate
<icecruncher> BluesKaj: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2695357 has the same prob, no solutiion lol
<DaSkreech> Miltos01: How is it going?
<UbuntuServerUser> When editing out fstab, (following http://www.howtoforge.com/samba_setup_ubuntu_5.10_p3) I'm adding a mount thats already there (in /mnt) I installled quota, should I add quota to my second HDD hdb1 where I want the quota and users to login from samba? what do lal the 0's mean after that in the tutorial?
<jhutchins_lt> icecruncher: should be using the ee100 driver, no known problems.
<icecruncher> jhutchins_lt: how can I check if it's really using the driver?
<jhutchins_lt> icecruncher: I do see that a lot of people who have that card are actually using a wireless connection...
<jhutchins_lt> icecruncher: lsmod
<kubuntian> hello everybody
<ricardo> hi!.. good morning from Mexico...  well, my question:  Does somebody know an irc chanel about ie conditional comments?... I'va got a trouble with that.
<jhutchins_lt> icecruncher: lsmod | grep ee
<dave_> EVERYONE!! what are your favorite five states?
<juan278> if im compiling for use on kubuntu 7.10 what options should i use? should i enable embeded qt?
<jhutchins_lt> ricardo: You might ask in ##windows
<icecruncher> jhutchins_lt: k, well I do have wireless built in, but no way to use it
<nosrednaekim> dave_: !offtopic
<jhutchins_lt> icecruncher: No access point.
<dave_> thanks!!!
<clouder`grr> How can I get an overview of which files/folders are taking up the most space
<ricardo> ##windows?.... well thanks so!
<jhutchins_lt> icecruncher: You could try a couple of different live CD's, see if the problem is the same with different distros.
<kubuntian> i was trying to have my ipod device to be /dev/ipod. I followed the guite at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KubuntuIpod, first i created a rule 10-local.rule and pasted the string referred to the guide, then i restarted the udev manager. However, when i plugged in my ipod the desired device wasn't created and a sdb instance was in /dev......... somebody can help me?
<icecruncher> jhutchins_lt: yup and the lsmod shows a buch of stuff
<jhutchins_lt> icecruncher: Mandriva, knoppix, debian live.
<nosrednaekim> clouder`grr: there is a nice gnome utility for it.
<chill> clouder`grr use konqueror
<nosrednaekim> clouder`grr: lemme find the name
<jhutchins_lt> icecruncher: Should show the ee100 module loaded.
<chill> it has a space usage view mode
<clouder`grr> chill: that full view thing?
<icecruncher> jhutchins_lt: how should it show that
<nosrednaekim> clouder`grr: search for disk usage analyzer
<chill> mmm no
<trakinas> question: which is the xorg installed by Kubuntu?
<nosrednaekim> !info disk usage analyzer
<nosrednaekim> trakinas: in 7.04, 7.2
<chill> clouder`grr: in konqueror the view modes the lasto ne
<trakinas> thanks.
<clouder`grr> chill: ahh thanks
<chill> your welcome
<chill> how can i disable those messafe?
<chill> its anoying and i don't need to know who just joinned
<icecruncher> jhutchins_lt: not there
<trakinas> question 2: how do I make IDE devices not to be "SCSI devices"? my cd-rom works in this way, but not my dvd drive, which works perfectly on Gentoo.
<nosrednaekim> trakinas: its the kernel version.
<jhutchins_lt> icecruncher: Pastebin your whole lsmod
<trakinas> nosrednaekim: but I kind of failed trying to switch kernels on KUbuntu.
<trakinas> nosrednaekim: Is it better IDE devices be "SCSIed"
<trakinas> ?
<kubuntian> hello?!? so, somebody can help me with my ipod configuration?
<nosrednaekim> trakinas: yeah, its fine... its the new libata
<chill> kubuntian: what do you want to know?
<nosrednaekim> kubuntian: whats the problem?
<kubuntian>  i was trying to have my ipod device to be /dev/ipod. I followed the guite at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KubuntuIpod, first i created a rule 10-local.rule and pasted the string referred to the guide, then i restarted the udev manager. However, when i plugged in my ipod the desired device wasn't created and a sdb instance was in /dev......... somebody can help me?
<DaSkreech> !ipod
<rami> i want to uninstall kubuntu and only use GNOME
<ubotu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto See !rockbox for information on liberating your iPod
<DaSkreech> Hmm
<rami> but i cant seem to get ridof it properly
<DaSkreech> rami: sudo aptitiude remove kdelibs2c4a
<Evolution2> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<trakinas> kubuntian: I mouted my sister's ipod on gentoo, but never used it on kubuntu. you can tey gentoo's guide, but i dont know in which level gentoo and kubuntu are different in dealing with udev.
<Evolution2> thanks Ubo
<rami> does that remove all the programs too?
<jhutchins_lt> !bot
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<trakinas> nosrednaekim: so, which kernel would you recommend? because not having my dvd drive working isnt good.
<DaSkreech> rami: anything to do with KDE
<rami> ty!
<jhutchins_lt> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<jhutchins_lt> icecruncher: Do you have the latest kernel?
<nosrednaekim> trakinas: well, its kinda hard to switch whole kernel versions in ubuntu
<Evolution2> whats the latest KDE advancement version available?
<jhutchins_lt> !v kernel
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about v kernel - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<icecruncher> jhutchins_lt: second to latest
<trakinas> nosrednaekim: no kidding! =P
<nosrednaekim> trakinas: you need something b4 2.6.19
<jhutchins_lt> !info kernel
<ubotu> Package kernel does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<trakinas> nosrednaekim: 2.6.17 on gentoo. hehe
<rami> not found
<rami> i still have the boot screen and stuff
<nosrednaekim> yeah... well libata is still under heavy development
<kubuntian> trakinas: is there a place where i can understand where the udev rule fails to match the ipod recognizement?
<jhutchins_lt> icecruncher: You can always try updating, see if that helps.
<rami> i tried in synaptic first
<trakinas> so, old-fashion way? download kernel and kernel headers and do it all by hand?
<icecruncher> jhutchins_lt: with no internet connection ? lol
<trakinas> kubuntian: i dont know. try gentoo wiki.
<nosrednaekim> jhutchins_lt: should I be worried that ubuntu doesn't have a kernel ;)
<rami> but that was'nt working all properly....
<DaSkreech> rami: THat's the kernel when you update your kernel next it will switch over to ubuntu
<rami> !bot
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<icecruncher> jhutchins_lt: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27635/
<rami> ok
<trakinas> http://gentoo-wiki.com/Special:Search?search=ipod&go=Go
<kubuntian> !udev
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about udev - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<kubuntian> !ipod
<ubotu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto See !rockbox for information on liberating your iPod
<Hunding> !rockbox
<ubotu> rockbox is an open source firmware replacement for audio players from Archos, iRiver, Apple (iPod), and iAudio. See http://www.rockbox.org/ to get started!
<jhutchins_lt> icecruncher: It's the e100 module that the mii module is linked to.
<rami> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<rami> !ipod
<ubotu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto See !rockbox for information on liberating your iPod
<icecruncher> jhutchins_lt: ? but in the lsmod it's not right?
<jhutchins_lt> icecruncher: No, it's fine.
<icecruncher> jhutchins_lt: nm
<jhutchins_lt> icecruncher: We know it's there, because it's connecting, even if it's slow.
<icecruncher> jhutchins_lt: ping works fine now, but konq wont load
<icecruncher> jhutchins_lt: dunno why
<rami> i'll just reinstall ubuntu...
<Evolution2> i just downloaded an iconset but i dont know to what directory. can someone help me find them
<mat1980> Evolution2: which program have you used?
<Evolution2> just firefox off the net
<Evolution2> crystal project iconset
<jhutchins_lt> icecruncher: Best thing I can suggest within kubuntu is to upgrade to the latest kernel and see if that does anything, and to try other distros to see if they're any different.
* jhutchins_lt goes to get breakfast
<icecruncher> jhutchins_lt: k
<icecruncher> jhutchins_lt: thnks a lot
<Schuenemann> how to upgrade to KDE 3.5.7?
<Evolution2> Schuenemann: you need to get the sources.list for that
<Schuenemann> which is it?
<Evolution2> http://pastebin.ca/389816
<Schuenemann> which lines?
<Evolution2> Schuenemann: type kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<Schuenemann> you have lots of 3rd party repos
<Evolution2> and delete your whole list with the one in that site
<Evolution2> hot reallu
<Evolution2> really*
<Evolution2> not*
<Schuenemann> can't you tell me the only one I need?
<Evolution2> they should already be there
<Evolution2> all you need are the sources for your 3.5.7
<Graham> Seems to be a lot of updates to compiz. I ugpraded yesterday and there's new packages on already.
<Schuenemann> dude, I might have other repos I need, you want me to replace them all?
<Evolution2> just copy and paste from that site
<Evolution2> into your sources
<Evolution2> and make sure you have an open line at the botton
<Evolution2> m
<Evolution2> then save
<Evolution2> after that do sudo apt-get update
<Evolution2> and see what happens
<jhutchins_lt> Graham: Compiz is alpha testing software.
<ninHer> hi all
<nosreda> hello
<ksivaji> hi
<jussi01> hi ksivaji pls dont pm without asking...
<icecruncher> !kernel
<ubotu> kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<icecruncher> where can I download the latest kernel?
<ksivaji> jussi01 ok
<ksivaji> jussi01 sorry
<BluesKaj> icecruncher, warning , my last kernel update screwed up Grub..if you have awindows partition then be warned
<patrick_> I have a question about port 80
<jussi01> patrick_: go on...
<hasan> how can i obtain high id in kmldonkey?
<icecruncher> BluesKaj: crap really?
* BluesKaj no longer has a windows partition 
<Miltos01> DaSkreech:are you in?
<ksivaji> jussi01 pm ksivaji
<patrick_> when I surf the web-site and cannot access it.. However, I have accessed before
<jussi01> ksivaji: what is it you need?
<BluesKaj> icecruncher, i was able to solve the prob ...make sure your fstab is clean and not corrupted like mine was
<icecruncher> BluesKaj: lol
<icecruncher> BluesKaj: it is
<jussi01> patrick_: port 80 is http... if you surf the web you are using it...
<icecruncher> BluesKaj: fstab untouched since sys install
<Arwen> BluesKaj, funny, my last kernel update hasn't changed anything...
<ksivaji> jussi01 i need  your help but it seems you are not ready to  help me
<hasan> how i can i add servers to kmldonkey?
<BluesKaj> ok , icecruncher , but i dunnop if that's gonna sove your internet prob
<Miltos01> ppl help!!! after trying the update to kubuntu v7.04 my system hangs on checking the file system...
<icecruncher> BluesKaj: lol
<Arwen> Miltos01, do a clean install then
<jussi01> ksivaji: I can try to help, but what is wrong with talking here?
<patrick_> jussi01....Is there any block action by my ISP ???
<icecruncher> BluesKaj: what distro should I try?
<jussi01> patrick_: ahouldnt be...
<BluesKaj> Arwen, my fstab was screwed up due to my fooling with partiton mounts
<Arwen> hah
<Arwen> but then it's not the fault of the kernel..
<patrick_> JUSSI01... I have a router between my PC and ADSL modem !
<ksivaji> jussi01 i have some general questions
<BluesKaj> at least that's my conclusion
<icecruncher> so where can I get the kernel?
<Arwen> us.archive.ubuntu.com.... or just apt-get install linux-image-blah
<jussi01> ksivaji: ask then...
<icecruncher> image?
<BluesKaj> well Arwen , i can't be absolutely sure about the kernel not changing things
<Miltos01> ppl help!!! after trying the update to kubuntu v7.04 my system hangs on checking the file system...
<Arwen> .....your kernel can't break other partitions or grub... less you mount those partitions of course
<Arwen> Miltos01, so do a fresh install
<Arwen> don't repeat questions that have been answered
<ksivaji> jussi01 i am interested in doing software project  but i dont know how to start
<jussi01> ksivaji: what programming languages  do you know?
<icecruncher> to update the kernel is it enought to updat the headers?
<ksivaji> jussi01 c\c++\java
<BluesKaj> I'm still tempted to reinstall windows on separate partiton , but i continue to resist , it's like quitting smoking ...dunno why. Old habits die hard i guess.
<Arwen> icecruncher, well, if you update the headers, you can compile stuff for the new kernel, but you won't be able to use it
<jussi01> ksivaji: so what do you want to write?
<icecruncher> Arwen: i'dunno, I need to update the kernel on a machine with no internet
<Arwen> hmm, you need the linux-image-generic, linux-image-someversionnumber-generic package
<Graham> jhutchins_lt: Are you saying that the updates are released regually?
<patrick_> One more question... I also cannot open the flickr' pictures.. only see the icons neither the thumbnails.
<Arwen> if you need new headers, that's linux-headers-generic and linux-headers-someversion
<jussi01> ksivaji: what kind of client side program? what do you want it to do?
<ksivaji> jussi01     i am not sure i want to do something small program
<jhutchins_lt> Graham: I'm saying it's so broken they have plenty to fix and plenty to update.  It's a very active project, that's why the updates keep coming.  Since the project's so unstable in the first place, a new upgrade isn't going to do much damange.
<jhutchins_lt> Graham: They also just merged beryl back into compiz, so all that forked code has to be reconciled.
<jhutchins_lt> patrick_: That's probably a javascript thing, check your settings; I usually find that java works better in firefox than konq.
<jussi01> ksivaji: jump into #ubuntu-motu and ask there
<jhutchins_lt> icecruncher: No internet, or just slow internet?
<icecruncher> jhutchins_lt: slow, no downloads
<ksivaji> jussi01 ok thank you
<Graham> jhutchins_lt: Yeah.
<jhutchins_lt> icecruncher: Download the files on a different box.
<icecruncher> jhutchins_lt: yep, just trying to find them
<icecruncher> but now comes bed
<icecruncher> it's 12 already
<icecruncher> lol
<jhutchins_lt> icecruncher: Only quarter till!
<jhutchins_lt> GMT+6?
<icecruncher> jhutchins_lt: been a long day
<icecruncher> :)
<icecruncher> GMT+7
<icecruncher> night all
<MrKimm> Hey all!
<Rictoo> How do I list all the X servers in shell?
<MrKimm> I'm having some problems with Kubuntu... it might seem like a trivial problem, but I have no idea of how to change my screenres (I came from Ubuntu and would like to set it down to a lower resolution)
<ksivaji> !pm
<ubotu> Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<hasan> how can i changer mod for a folder and for all the folder and files inside it?
<hasan> chmod 755 folder changes only folder not what's inside
<ksivaji> hasan chmod 777 /folder
<MrKimm> hasan, I think it is chmod -R 777 /folder :)
<ksivaji> hasan right click->permission->
<hasan> ok -R does it
<hasan> thx MrKimm
<flake> ksivaji  what are you wanting to do
<MrKimm> hasan, np :)
<ksivaji> flake sorry i am not smart enough to understand your English
<MrKimm> Can anyone tell me how to change screen resoluton in KDE?? I cant find it...
<hasan> how can i copy a folder and its content to another place with tar?
<hasan> for speeding things up ?
<hasan> not with cp -r command
<flake> ksivaji - sorry,  what type of program do you want to code
<hasan> i have read somthing like that but i dont remember how it exactly was
<MrKimm> hasan, sorry, I cant help you there :)
<ksivaji> flake not sure
<ksivaji> flake i am just beginner
<hasan> np
<ksivaji> flake pm
<ksivaji>  drarem.
<drarem> ksivaji, are you registered
<bbeck_> Does anyone know how to use KNetworkManager to connect to a network?  Everytime I try to connect to one of the available wireless networks I never get a prompt for the login credentials.
<coreymon77> bbeck_: try using the iwconfig command
<coreymon77> bbeck_: i personally dont find knetworkmanager in the least bit reliable, so i tend to suggest using alternative methods, such as the good old fashioned konsole command
<bbeck_> coreymon77: I can join a network using that command?  Can you give me an example?
<coreymon77> sure
<MrKimm> Anyone? How do I change KDE screen-resolution?? this is not an xorg.conf problem... I want to get a lower resolution
<coreymon77> bbeck_: the skelleton iwconfgi command is as follows: sudo iwconfig [interface, such as eth1, ra0 or ath0]  essid [your network name]  key [wep key-if applicable] 
<msetim> which player you use to watch videos, movies ???
<msetim> that have suppor to legend
<coreymon77> bbeck_: an example of my command is sudo iwconfig ath0 essid [my network name]  key [my wep key] 
<coreymon77> bbeck_: you follow me?
<lynskyn> no
<jriachi> hello
<bbeck_> coreymon77: I do, I'm going to try it out now.
<lynskyn> hi
<jriachi> with konqueror, can you see this page:    http://skotesperanto.blogspot.com/2007/02/apelisto.html ?   , i get squares instead of some characters ( seems like a utf-8 problem :S )
<jhutchins_lt> jriachi: No problems here.
<coreymon77> jriachi: yup, squares typically mean that the particular program yo are using (or your entire system) cant read or recognize a certain charset
<jriachi> jhutchins_lt: did you modified the fonts or something?
<jriachi> coreymon77: it is funny, because if i copy the square and paste it in the address bar (e.g.) , i can see the character  ^^;
<jhutchins_lt> jriachi: I have the windows core fonts, as well as a bunch of others.
<MrKimm> I found something that might solve my problems: 'resapplet'
<jriachi> jhutchins_lt: can you look at konqueror->settings->fonts, and tell me you configuration?
<drarem> ksivaji are you here
<dhq> is there any messenger with voice
<jhutchins_lt> jriachi: I think it's a matter of charsets, not fonts, but mine says "Sans Serif".
<jhutchins_lt> jriachi: It's the font/charset specified in the web page stylesheet you need to check.
<Tm_T> dhq: messenger?
<dhq> Tm_T,  do you know of any voice messengers for yahoo msn etc
<jhutchins_lt> !equivalents | dhq
<ubotu> dhq: A comprehensive list of of Windows-equivalent applications in Linux can be found at http://www.linuxrsp.ru/win-lin-soft/table-eng.html and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WhatWindowsUsersWant
<jhutchins_lt> kopete, gaim/pidgin, lots.
<Tm_T> jhutchins_lt: neither of those two support _voice_
<Tm_T> in those protocols anyway
<Tm_T> Kopete could have Jabber voice support, but it's lottery at best to get it working
<jhutchins_lt> dhq: Ah, voip.
<Tm_T> !voip
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about voip - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Tm_T> hum
<jhutchins_lt> skype is the only one I know of.
<Tm_T> that definately needs factoid
<dhq> jhutchins, most of my friends are on yahoo and hotmail
<jhutchins_lt> Voice Over IP.
<Tm_T> there's tons of sip apps
<jhutchins_lt> Tm_T: All of which are easy to use if you're a telephony engineer.
<dhq> Tm_T, well name me the best one you know of link me
<jussi01> gizmo!
<jriachi> jhutchins_lt: i found it: it was because the css said "use Vera Bitstream if possible", an my vera bitstream had no unicode support or something. Just uninstalled vera, and i can see the symbols
<Tm_T> dhq: I don't use them so don't know "best"
<jussi01> www.gizmoproject.com
<dhq> vivek_, you using bsnl
<dhq> Tm_T, give me any one software
<daStick> what's happening?
<oscar> hi!!
<oscar> how are you??
<daStick> im great thanx
<daStick> you?
<basse> i'm great too
<daStick> whooa kewl
<oscar> good
<oscar> im from italy you??
<jhutchins_lt> I have not found a linux project that will work with any of the mainstream voice/video services.
<dhq> oh
<jhutchins_lt> All I've seen are ones that will work (only) with themselves.
<Tm_T> !it | oscar
<ubotu> oscar: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<Tm_T> dhq: look what jussi01 mentioned
<oscar> ascolta perche non mi internet solo la chat
<oscar> come devo fare
<Tm_T> oscar: no, look again what ubotu said
<Tm_T> oscar: look it well
<dhq> Tm_T, huh
<jussi01> dhq: [20:24]  <jussi01> www.gizmoproject.com
<oscar> come faccio a connetermi
<oscar> zio bono mi va solo la chat
* mode/#kubuntu [+o Tm_T]  by ChanServ
<Tm_T> !it | oscar
<ubotu> oscar: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<Tm_T> oscar: read it well  thank you
<TeraDyne> Anyone know if there's a way to change the colors of the OSX-style menu bar?
<Tm_T> TeraDyne: doesn't it follow KDE colour settings?
<rustalot> Amarok isn't showing any of the .ogg files in my 'music' folder
<Tm_T> rustalot: tell more
<TeraDyne> Tm_T: I don't see an option for it in the color settings.
<TeraDyne> Tm_t: and it didn't change with the rest of my colors when I changed the scheme
<Tm_T> TeraDyne: interesting
<rustalot> Tm_T: my system is as follows: ~/media/music/$ARTIST/$ALBUM/$SONG, and I have some that are in mp3, and ones ripped more recently are .ogg.
<jhutchins_lt> #amarok
<rustalot> Tm_T: all the mp3 files show, but none of the ogg files do.
<Tm_T> rustalot: show in _where_ ?
<hitmanWilly> ok, anyone who says windows is easier than nix is on crack...
<rustalot> Tm_T: the 'collection' part. I tried 'Update' and 'Rescan" but they didn't work
<hitmanWilly> just spent the last three hours trying to clean mcafee off my brothers laptop
<Gaz> hey :)
<Tm_T> rustalot: ->
<Gaz> i am downloading a file
<vzduch> evening :)
<Gaz> which ends with the extension .run :)
<Gaz> my question is:
<Gaz> once the file has finished
<jhutchins_lt> !enter | gaz
<ubotu> gaz: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Gaz> how do i 'run' the .run file ? :)
<coreymon77> hitmanWilly: unless you call wizards for anything and everything short of picking your @$$ (atleast, last time i checked they didnt have one for that :P) "easier"
<Gaz> okay :)
<Gaz> well, will you answer my question ?
<Gaz> or are you looking for grammatical errors :) ?
<Gaz> :)
<jimmybondo> Is there a problem with the sun-java-6 package in the repository? I am getting a missing package error...
<hitmanWilly> Gaz: ro run it try cd'ing into the dir where you downloaded it and sh ./<name_of_bin_file>
<Gaz> thanks :)
* Gaz *pops*
<hitmanWilly> Gaz: or you may not even need the sh part
* Gaz :)
<Gaz> thank you :)
<hitmanWilly> Gaz: under nix executability is determined by a permission flag not a file extension
<vzduch> hitmanWilly: indeed, if using './' at the beginning you don't need sh
<hitmanWilly> vzduch: only if the permission is set at +x
<Selrach> How do I modify access rights to folders/files?
<hitmanWilly> vzduch: otherwise you do :)
<vzduch> hitmanWilly: or you set chmod +x
<hitmanWilly> vzduch: that works as well
<hitmanWilly> vzduch: but for a one-time run i find its usually easier just to use the sh
<Gaz> well what does the job done i guess :)
<Gaz> thanks guys/gals, very helpful :)
<vzduch> hmm.. never knew that sh can run non-executable-flagged scripts
<hitmanWilly> np
<hitmanWilly> vzduch: use it all the time
<Gerrit> Hi, when I re-activate after suspend-to-ram, ksysguard can no longer connect to information associated with eth0 and eth1. Where does it get this information / what's going on?
<hitmanWilly> Gerrit: you may try sudo ifdown eth0;sudo ifup eth0
<Gerrit> Restarting ksysguard solves the problem. What causes the problem?
<vzduch> but.. anyone have an idea how to enable 3D acceleration for nvidia-glx-legacy? I found some hints on hacking xorg.conf.. only if I set option RenderAccel = "true", I can't work w/ my system for very long, at some point - usually on launching an application (Kate, Konqueror, you name it) everything freezes & I can only move the mouse pointer, not even switch to a console
<Gerrit> hitmanWilly: That would be another try, but I'm rather curious what causes the problem. Perhaps the network comes up too late for ksysguard? Can I have it to "reload" or so?
<Selrach> question: How do I modify a directories' access rights?
<hitmanWilly> Gerrit: not really that familiar with suspend/resume stuff, but there should be a way to have it run cmds on restart
<Gerrit> hmm
<hitmanWilly> Gerrit: /etc/init.d/networking restart should have the same effect IIRC
<Gerrit> I guess that's what lid.sh does
<Gerrit> (I'm really re-opening the lid)
<steffen> How to get a valid ident here on irc?
<hitmanWilly> steffen: /msg NickServ register
<steffen> i mean the ~ ...
<steffen> on ex. efnet..
<Gaz> hey again :)
<Gaz> just ran the command sh ./nameoffile.run and displayed this message: gary@gary-laptop:~/Desktop$ sh ./tremulous-1.1.0.installer.x86.run
<Gaz> sh: Can't open ./tremulous-1.1.0.installer.x86.run
<vzduch> wth is tremulous?
<Gaz> a fps
<Gaz> *an fps
<juan278> is it possible to install aplications on a nokia from linux?
<hitmanWilly> Gaz: ok, chmod a+x tremulous-1.1.0.installer.x86.run
<hitmanWilly> Gaz: then ./tremulous-1.1.0.installer.x86.run
<Gaz> k
<TeraDyne> !checkinstall > TeraDyne
<Gaz> just so i know, what does chmod a+x stand for?
<hitmanWilly> Gaz: allow all users to execute that program
<vzduch> change mode of file for all users and groups to executable
<Gaz> i see
<Sanne> Gaz: for details you can read "man chmod"
<Gaz> k
<hitmanWilly> chmod is change permissions, a+x is set the +x flag for all users
<Gaz> a = set ?
<Gaz> i must read this article :)
<Sanne> Gaz: you can also view and set those permissions via right click -> properties in konqueror
<hitmanWilly> a == all users
<Gaz> i see :)
<dthacker-lt> hi, what's the name of the whiteboard software that Ubuntu uses at the developer meetings?
<Gaz> okay
<Gaz> thanks :)
<Schuenemann> I need help configuring my Geforce video card in feisty! I already read the wiki and wasn't able to do it.
<hitmanWilly> Gaz: is it working?
<Gaz> gary@gary-laptop:~/Desktop$ chmod a+x tremulous-1.1.0.installer.x86.run
<Gaz> chmod: cannot access `tremulous-1.1.0.installer.x86.run': No such file or directory
<hitmanWilly> Gaz: ls | grep tremulous
<hitmanWilly> Gaz: make sure you're in the right dir
<Gaz> okay
<Gaz> and now the chmod a+x command again ?
<hitmanWilly> Gaz: chmod a+x ./tremulous-1.1.0.installer.x86.run
<Gaz> :)
<hitmanWilly> try it with the ./ this time
<Schuenemann> I need help configuring my Geforce video card in feisty! I already read the wiki and wasn't able to do it.
<Sanne> Gaz: you don't have to type the name out, you can tab complete by typing trem<tab>
<Gaz> okay
<Gaz> :D
<Sanne> Gaz: or even ./trem<tab>
<Gaz> thanks people :)
<vzduch> asparagus.. *yummy*
<Russian> hello everyone
<Gaz> it's working :)
<Sanne> you're welcome, Gaz :)
<Gaz> no, you're welcome :)
<daStick> hi everyobe
* Gaz beams
<Sanne> :)
<Russian> I have a question, I am currently working with Windows XP, and I would like to step over to Kubuntu, or Ubuntu, which one is best for me? I have no experience with Linux at all. =)
<hitmanWilly> vzduch: asparagus = yummy {return false}
<hitmanWilly> :P
<Russian> HitmanWilly want to help a noob out? ^^
<Schuenemann> haven't anyone setted up a nvidia video card?
<Gaz> Russain as we are in a kubuntu room i'd recommend kubuntu
<hitmanWilly> Russian: i would say Kubuntu, it seems more windows like to me
<vzduch> hitmanWilly: you don't know what's good :P
<Russian> Aah k then thanks
<hitmanWilly> vzduch: and yes im fully aware my syntax is all screwed up :P
<Russian> Any good place where I should start? some guide or anything to use kubuntu?
<Sanne> Russian: Kubuntu with KDE as desktop has a bit more config options, which may overwhelm new users, but gives a bit more to tinker, if you like that. Ubuntu with GNOME has a nice clean desktop with sensible defaults, but not os easy to reach advanced configuration. But you can install any of *buntu, and without reinstall, add the other desktop and switch at login.
<TeraDyne> Russian: Burn both the Ubuntu and Kubuntu LiveCDs and try them both. Use the one you like more
<Russian> Thans for the tips guys, i really appreciate :)
<Russian> Sanne, Interesting what you said about using both the *buntu? How is that?
<Sanne> Russian: both use the same underlying system, they just have different desktop environments. You can have both and choose which to use when you login your pc.
<hitmanWilly> Russian: also, if you like an app for one desktop, it'll also run in the other, so don't let that sway you one way or the other :)
<Scunizi> I've got 5 email address in kmail, 2 of them produce an error "unable to complete list operation" & "preparing transmission from "account". Same settings and accounts in Evo and no problem.  Any suggestions?
<Russian> Nice :D
<Sanne> Russian: I'm searching some links for you for docs
<Russian> Thank you, I was just about to ask if there were some guide for beginners, to have 2 *buntu environments :)
<Sanne> Russian: I would start with those two: https://help.ubuntu.com/ and http://kubuntu.org/documentation.php
<Schuenemann> Russian, just install it
<Schuenemann> I mean download the iso and use the livecd
<Sanne> Russian: there's no special guide for two desktops, you just install the other one also and use that. When you want to do that, just come back here and ask. But best is, as was said, try both via the live cds.
<Russian> Oke, thank you very much, Sanne and Schuenemann
<Sanne> Russian: you're welcome :)
<Tm_T> Russian: what tiy mean by two environments?
<Tm_T> Russian: if you like to have KDE and GNOME they can be in same system
<Sanne> Tm_T: That's what I said :)
<Tm_T> Sanne: ok, then I have to find my glasses
<Russian> =D
<Russian> is this the live cd ? ubuntu-7.04-desktop-i386.iso
<vzduch> yep
<Sanne> Russian: that's the one with Gnome
<Russian> I tought Ubuntu had KDE
<Sanne> Russian: that would be kubuntu-7.04...
<Sanne> Russian: Ubuntu's default desktop is Gnome
<vzduch> that's what the K in Kubuntu is for :)
<Russian> aaah
<Russian> tnx :D
<frojnd> !dial-up
<ubotu> You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto
<Sanne> Russian: for Kubuntu, go here: http://kubuntu.org/download.php
<Russian> ty
<vzduch> same goes for the 3rd variant w/ a different desktop environment --> Xubuntu, coming w/ Xfce
<Huey> is is possible to turn a linksys router into a switch? (i.e. things on either side of the switch are on the same subnet, with no NAT necessary)
<Scunizi> Huey, is the router the second one in the lan or are you attempting Wan to Lan stuff.?
<undertakingyou> /leave found a less boring alternative
<vzduch> o0
<Huey> Scunizi: it's the second one in the lan, behind another that is doing all the NAT for connecting to the outside world
<Huey> i want computers plugged into the second router to request ip addresses from the dhcp server on the first (the one connected to the internet)
<Huey> however, simply disabling NAT on the second did not work
<Scunizi> Huey, depending on the router you should be able to turn nat off.  If it's the linux based router you might need to in stall 3rd party software in rom.
<Scunizi> Huey, Sometimes there's an option under General for tagging the router as a "Gateway" or switch (not sure what the name is they use for switch)
<Scunizi> Huey, Gateway is not what you want.
<Scunizi> Huey, actually under Setup/Advanced Routing.. you want the "router" option.
<Huey> Scunizi: do you know what tab the option would be under? i remember seeing such a setting before, but can't find it on the admin website for the linksys befw11s4
<Scunizi> Huey, Setup/Advanced Routing
<Scunizi> Huey, check out this link for your router.  http://linksys.custhelp.com/cgi-bin/linksys.cfg/php/enduser/std_adp.php?p_faqid=3733&lid=7756378881B01
<Huey> Scunizi: ah, thanks
<frojnd> I have PCIsoft v92 modem (DIAL-UP) how can I know if this modem is supported by packages of ubuntu and if I need to download some other packages before and than later install in on dial-up maschine?? can someone help me on this one ?
<Yorokobi> frojnd, modem support (hardware support in general) is up to the kernel. If the modem shows up in dmesg then it is supported.
<Yorokobi> Note: there's a difference between supported and works/activated.
<frojnd> Yorokobi: so if it doesn't show up I can't do anything?
<Yorokobi> frojnd, buy a hardware modem and not a software (WinModem) modem.
* Yorokobi hasn't played with dial-up gear for 7 years.
<frojnd> What do u mean hardware modem, I bought dial-up modem and insterted it in a computer does that makes it Hardware
* frojnd hides
<Yorokobi> frojnd, the resources are controlled by the OS (software modem) rather than the modem itself and the BIOS.
<frojnd> so I don't have much goals
<taime1> how do i release and renew ip when plugged directly into a cable modem?
<georgi> wats up
<Yorokobi> taime1, 'sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart'
<zorglu_> q. i installed feisty 3days ago, before i add edgy, now i got firefox crashing quite a lot when playing flash video, is this a known issue ?
<taime1> okay... is there a way to do that through the gui?
<Yorokobi> frojnd, http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/redhat-fedora-linux-help/96684-dial-up-modem-configuration-fc6.html
<zorglu_> taime1: the external ip ? or the internal ip ?
<Yorokobi> frojnd, it is for Fedora/RH but should give you a guide ^^^
<zorglu_> taime1: aka the one seen from the internet, or the one seen from your computer ?
<frojnd> Yorokobi: ok,
<taime1> internet ip
<zorglu_> !tab | taime1
<ubotu> taime1: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<TrueFX> hi guys
<Yorokobi> taime1, power cycle the modem
<lynskyn> Ya des franais ici?
<TrueFX> how can i initiate konsole just pressing F4 ?
<TrueFX> any time
<sweettooth> mike_, no luck, heh, i was trying to listen to bbc radio 4, and still wouldn't work
<TrueFX> oui parle
<TrueFX> :)
<lynskyn> cool
<lynskyn> :D
<zorglu_> taime1 ok the easiest way is to unplug your modem and hope to get a new ip once you replugged it
<TrueFX> je ne suis pas de france mais on parle en franais aussi
<TrueFX> :P
<lynskyn> ah c'est cool a
<TrueFX> :P
<Yorokobi> !fr | lynskyn
<ubotu> lynskyn: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<TrueFX> toi
<zorglu_> !fr| lynskyn
<TrueFX> tu viens d'ou?
<lynskyn> Strasbourg
<zorglu_> TrueFX: lynskyn:this is a english channel
<toma>  I'm behind a breezy system right now. how can i get to something more recent?
<TrueFX> this is an english channel
<lynskyn> Ok
<TrueFX> we r speaking franglais
<lynskyn> I'm from strasbourg
<zorglu_> toma: you upgrade from scratch
<jhutchins> toma: Burn your /home directory to a CD and do a clean install
<zorglu_> !upgrade | toma
<ubotu> toma: See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes for upgrading from Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft) to Kubuntu 7.04 (Feisty Fawn)
<TrueFX> la plupart des mots en englais vient d'origin franais et espagnol
<TrueFX> :)
<lynskyn> And I've just finish installing kubuntu
<dthacker-lt> toma: but it's worth it.....
<toma> hehe, i know
<toma> i just want advice how  to go from breezy to feisty
<zorglu_> TrueFX: please think about all the people who dont speak french, and go speak french on french channel or private message
<toma> change the sources.list  in one go or go through edgy for example
<zorglu_> toma: the url would tell you that
<enry> goodbye!
<dthacker-lt> does anyone have a link to the pdf version of the Ubuntu book?  I have not been able to locate it on the documentation site.
<zorglu_> toma: skipping a release is considered 'dangerous'
<zorglu_> toma: aka it is untested
<zorglu_> toma: if you can, you would take a lot less risk by reinstalling from scratch
<vzduch> toma: I've been told on #ubuntu that an apt-get dist-upgrade by changing the sources.list is not recommended.. obviously there is something like an update-manager that handles this job more smoothly
* dthacker-lt seconds zorglu_
<zorglu_> "ubuntu guide pdf" in google and click on first link <- dthacker-lt
<vzduch> I can't tell, I started off w/ Feisty
<dthacker-lt> zorglu: tnx
<toma> vzduch: i'm experienced, i dont mind a rough ride
<frojnd> what's the difference between: dmesg and lspci ?
<zorglu_> frojnd: well 2 different things all together :)
<zorglu_> frojnd: once dump the 'content' of the pci bus, the other dumps all the messages from the kernel
<vzduch> I'd say, in either case you'd have to back up important stuff.. so if you feel up to it, try a dist-upgrade :D
<Yorokobi> frojnd, dmesg is the kernel's output during boot. lspci looks at the PCI table and spits out the results in a fairly readable way
<rixxon> glxinfo says direct rendering: no, but beryl works - although it lags alot. any reason for this?
<jhutchins> toma: The system structure has changed a lot, which is why a clean install is going to be better.
<frojnd> Tnx bouth of u
<dthacker-lt> zorglu: sorry, dead link
<zorglu_> rixxon: because the rendering is indirect, aka done by software, so it is slow
<jhutchins> toma: Dapper to edgy and edgy to feisty upgrades are a big improvement, but breezy is pretty far back, and the upgrade path from breezy to dapper is not so good.
<vzduch> my last dist-upgrade was between Kanotix releases in 2004
<rixxon> zorglu_: but radeon should be supported right?
<jarn> Is there a way to provide input to a program in a script? For example, checkinstall?
<zorglu_> dthacker-lt: google more then :)
<zorglu_> !tab | dthacker-lt
<ubotu> dthacker-lt: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<zorglu_> rixxon: yep i got one :)
<zorglu_> rixxon: but you need to install it. ask on #ubuntu-effects for help, they are the one handling beryl and stuff
<dthacker-lt> zorglu_: I guess you could say my typo was underscored.... :) off to google....
<zorglu_> i answer a lot of question and nobody answer mine, oin oin
<zorglu_> q. i installed feisty 3days ago, before i add edgy, now i got firefox crashing quite a lot when playing flash video, is this a known issue ?
<jhutchins> zorglu_: How does konq do on the same sites?
<Sanne> zorglu_: I don't know, but you could search for issues at launchpad here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/
<Yorokobi> zorglu_, does about:plugins list the latest version of the flash player? If not (or even if it does) download it from Adobe and re-install it.
<Yorokobi> or try the gnash plugin for mozilla
<zorglu_> jhutchins: i would have to test more, but konqueror got trouble on its own, aka it plays only the sound of the video, while the video image stays black
<vzduch> I heard someone say this morning that this might be a packaging issue b/c Firefox installed directly from the installer is said to be more stable
<Sanne> zorglu_: I have firefox manually installed from mozilla.org and the latest flash player, if you want, I can test one of your links where firefox crashes.
<zorglu_> Sanne: unfortunatly it is internal only, but do you experience frequent crash when playing video ? and how often do you look at video ?
<Sanne> zorglu_: to be honest, I have flash deactivated most of the time and only look at flash video about once every few days.. I didn't have a crash so far, though.
<zorglu_> Sanne: ok thanks
<Arwen> vzduch, ah, I believe official Mozilla Firefox is slightly faster, but I have doubts about more stable
<rixxon> zorglu_: alright, thanks
<vzduch> atm I try not to use Firefox, don't have it installed right now
<vzduch> quick test w/ Konq on video.google.com showed normal behaviour playing videos w/ kmplayer-plugin
<zorglu_> Sanne: thinking about it, this may be my own page... triggering this bug
<Sanne> zorglu_: you could try with a clean profile... sometimes firefox gets in it's way when you used a profile for long (at least mine does... I have to clean up from time to time)
<Sanne> zorglu_: ah :)
<zorglu_> Sanne: a fairly normal one tho. but if the bug is not known it is most likely on my side :)
* Arwen thought video.google.com used flash?
<Sanne> zorglu_: did you validate the page? Not that it should crash if it doesn't validate, but just in case...
<zorglu_> Arwen: it does
<Arwen> then how can you play it with kmplayer?
<Sanne> zorglu_: in case you want to validate: http://validator.w3.org/
<zorglu_> Sanne: no it is not a trouble of html :) this is clearly a bug, it is when i load/reload flash object
<Sanne> ah
<zorglu_> Sanne: sometime after a few download it crash
<zorglu_> Sanne: download = load/reload flash object
<zorglu_> Sanne:  i will test on normal site like youtube, maybe it is me
<vzduch> k, looks like I mixed something up.. my apologies :)
<zorglu_> Sanne: thank
<zorglu_> s
<Sanne> zorglu_: then I would try with a clean profile. You can start firefox with "firefox --ProfileManager" to make a new profile.
<frojnd> Yorokobi: after I install dirver, I just go to system settings -> and network connections ?
<Sanne> zorglu_: ok, you're welcome, good luck :)
<frojnd> or where do I put username and password and ISP
<zorglu_> Sanne: ok trying the profile stuff
<Sanne> zorglu_: make that "firefox -ProfileManager" (sorry)
<MaTiAz> What's the Linux equivalent of Windows' chkdsk /f?
<SlimeyPete> fsck is the chkdsk equivalent. Not sure what /f does.
<zorglu_> Sanne: it crash with the new profile too
<zorglu_> $ firefox --ProfileManager
<zorglu_> Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<zorglu_> :)
<MaTiAz> SlimeyPete: Thanks, /f fixes the possible errors the program finds
<zorglu_> Sanne: in between i did a new profile and played with my stuff a bit:)
<vzduch> fsck -C /dev/$deviceName
<vzduch> afaik there is an autofix option somewhere.. try man fsck for details
<zorglu_> !fsck
<ubotu> fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo shutdown -F -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<Sanne> zorglu_: doesn't sound good. At least it's not your profile. maybe it's the flash plugin in connection with your page. You don't have the option to upload your flash file somewhere? I would test.
<zorglu_> Sanne: let me think how i can do that :)
<Sanne> zorglu_: ok :)
<zorglu_> !info flashplugin-nonfree
<ubotu> flashplugin-nonfree: Adobe Flash Player plugin installer. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 9.0.31.0.2ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 15 kB, installed size 108 kB (Only available for i386)
<zorglu_> lazy bot :)
<Evolution2> lol
<Admiral_Chicago> !gpg
<ubotu> gpg is the GNU Privacy Guard.  See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto and class #8 on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ClassroomTranscripts
<Schuenemann> I need help configuring my Geforce nvidia video card in feisty! I already read the wiki and wasn't able to do it.
<Schuenemann> is it that impossible? no one ever replies to that :-/
<yuriy> Schuenemann: what was the problem?
<Schuenemann> I can't set my graphic card, that is the problem
<Schuenemann> I tried what the wiki said and got a black screen, had to restart and replace the xorg.conf
<yuriy> i mean you said you tried following the directions on the wiki, what was the problem you ran into?
<Schuenemann> in safe mode
<yuriy> oh
<yuriy> what vid card do you have?
<Schuenemann> nvidia geforce 256 32 M
<zenix> can someone take me step-by-step to install Qt4 only, not anything KDE4 relates?
<zenix> *related
<Schuenemann> it was ok in edgy, but the wiki has no specific instructions for feisty (only for ubuntu)
<yuriy>  iirc that needs the legacy drivers, did you install nvidia-glx-legacy?
<nosrednaekim> zenix: yep, search through adept for anything qt4 related and install it
<Schuenemann> yes
<Schuenemann> I installed it
<zenix> nosrednaekim: that returns the -kdecopy versions of the qt4 libraries
<zenix> which i don't need to install
<nosrednaekim> only those?
<zenix> well, and some pyqt4 packages ;)
<omega__> how can i set my nfs server
<omega__> ?
<zenix> btw, i'm using KPackage. Is this the possible problem?
<yuriy> then you did nvidia-glx-config enable?
<Schuenemann> wait
<Schuenemann> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<nosrednaekim> zenix: yeah, use adept
<zenix> but apitiude doesn't return qt4-dev
<Schuenemann> let me open the wiki
<zenix> will try
<dc2448> Guys - I can't boot looks like my disk is fried  - booting off a live cd has let me see the following - anyone got any bright ideas? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27661/
<nosrednaekim> zenix: its called libqt4-dev
<Schuenemann> yuriy, earlier version = newer?
<zenix> nosrednaekim: that isn't listed when i do a search
<zenix> loading Adept now
<zorglu_> Sanne: ok i went further and did a "mv .mozilla .mozilla_backup" to be sure, and it still crash :)
<nosrednaekim> zenix: you have all the repositories enabled
<yuriy> Schuenemann: i'm guessing that i just said what it says for edgy. that does still work on feisty
<zenix> nosrednaekim: wow, real smart of me >.< qt4-dev is already installed :PP
<nosrednaekim> !info libqt4-dev
<zenix> sorry about that
<ubotu> libqt4-dev: Qt 4 development files. In component main, is optional. Version 4.2.3-0ubuntu3 (feisty), package size 4100 kB, installed size 20048 kB
<nosrednaekim> ;)
<Sanne> zorglu_: yeah, so it *really* isn't your profile :)
<yuriy> Schuenemann: kubuntu doesn't have the restricted manager yet that the feisty instructions on there refer to
<zorglu_> Sanne: :)
<Schuenemann> yuriy, sudo nvidia-xconfig this is for egdy
<nosrednaekim> dc2448: what does dmesg say?
<Sanne> zorglu_: you could try the firefox from mozilla.org. It's a bit handywork, but basically you just get the tarball, extract it to some folder for testing purposes and run it from there, shouldn't interfere with your system.
<Schuenemann> yuriy, 'sudo nvidia-glx-config enable' had no output. Is that normal?
<zorglu_> Sanne: ok trying :)
<Sanne> zorglu_: :)
<yuriy> Schuenemann: i think it usually says something like made backup copy in...
<Schuenemann> hmm =/
<Schuenemann> yuriy, maybe I have to edit manually the xorg.conf has the wiki suggests (I remember I did that in edgy)
<not_a_k> is there a way to add a second external taskbar?
<zorglu_> Sanne: the one provided by http://www.mozilla.com/en-US/products/download.html is the 2.0.0.4 aka the same as feisty one. which version is yours ?
<yuriy> you could try that
<Schuenemann> I'll log out, brb
<zorglu_> !info firefox
<ubotu> firefox: lightweight web browser based on Mozilla. In component main, is optional. Version 2.0.0.4+1-0ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 9012 kB, installed size 28592 kB
<not_a_k> lightweight?
* not_a_k snickers
<Sanne> zorglu_: also 2.0.0.4. But I would still test it, the ubuntu one might have been patched.
<dc2448> nosrednaekim: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27662/
<zorglu_> Sanne: ok in progress:)
<Sanne> zorglu_: :)
<not_a_k> i tried to just add a normal panel and add a task list to it. but the "expand as required" bit isn't working
<not_a_k> it works beautifully on an external task bar
<zorglu_> Sanne: oh little issue, the one direct from the directory doesnt have a flash player obviously
<Sanne> zorglu_: let me think
<Sanne> zorglu_: you did backup your ~/.mozilla, yes?
<Schuenemann> yuriy, nothing =(
<zorglu_> firefox$ cp /usr/lib/firefox/plugins/flashplayer.xpt /usr/lib/firefox/plugins/libflashplayer.so plugins/ <- Sanne here it what im trying
<nosrednaekim> dc2448: ok it mounts hdb1..... what is hdb1, and what is hdb3?
<zorglu_> Sanne: yep i did
<dc2448> hdb1 is /home /hdb3 is /
<zorglu_> Sanne: ok now it got a flash player :) i got those 2 files from dpkg -L flashplugin-nonfree
<Evolution2> whats the best media player for linux
<Sanne> zorglu_: I have my flashplayer.xpt and libflashplayer.so at: ~/.mozilla/plugins, where it gets found by my hand installed firefox.
<nosrednaekim> dc2448: looks like your / is corrupted or something, try doing mount without the "-t ext3"
<Sanne> zorglu_: ok :)
<Miltos01> should I use easyubuntu or automatix in order to enrich my kubuntu v7.04?
<Schuenemann> yuriy, I editted xorg.conf, brb
<dc2448> nosrednaekim: I have - it says please specify filesystem
<Sanne> zorglu_: and does it crash?
<nosrednaekim> dc2448: try -a
<zorglu_> $ ./firefox
<zorglu_> Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<zorglu_> Sanne: yep
<Arwen> haha
<zorglu_> Sanne: and i got a weird crash handler that i got trouble kill :)
<dc2448> nosrednaekim: - -a just means all
<Sanne> zorglu_: so it's not the ubuntu firefox. either it's firefox in general, or your flash file in connection with the player.
<Schuenemann> yuriy, are you still there?
<nosrednaekim> dc2448: oh ;) thought it meant autodetect
<yuriy> sort of
<Schuenemann> now the nvidia logo appeared, but my resolution is 800x600 and I can't change it
<zorglu_> Sanne: or the flash plugin itself
<Sanne> zorglu_: now you can only try other options, like, ask others to try the flash file, try other flash players, etc...
<webbserver> hello?
<Sanne> zorglu_: or that, yes :)
<dc2448> no - and reading through fstab isn't going to do much on a live cd is it?
<StErGi0s> any app close to photoshop for kubuntu?
<Schuenemann> and I still tons of errors if I type glxinfo
<webbserver> guessing this is kununtu help channel?
<SlimeyPete> StErGi0s: gimp's the best
<TeraDyne> webbserver: you'd be right
<zorglu_> Sanne: in fact, i noticed that youtube/googlevideo are reloading the whole page everytime they change movies... and i always wondered why. as it is ugly and inefficient... this bug may be the reason
<StErGi0s> SlimeyPete: thank ya
<yuriy> Schuenemann: something to try would be to run dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and select the nvidia driver there
<dthacker-lt> StErGi0s: gimp or krita
<webbserver> cool cool, I've just installed Linux for first time - haveing a few intial problems
<yuriy> i g2g though
<zorglu_> Sanne: let me rephrase. *may* be the reason
<zorglu_> Sanne: in anycase, thanks for your help :)
<Sanne> zorglu_: hmmm, but it shouldn't crash
<Schuenemann> I tried that I think
<Sanne> zorglu_: you're welcome, good luck :)
<webbserver> first one being - when loaded up, monitor displays screen fine, however my projector (BenQ W100) displays somewhat white noise instead of a display... works fine in MS DOS but goes stupid when in kubuntu
<juan278> how can install grub to a 2nd hard drive (so it stays on both)?
<Schuenemann> but it messed my keyboard settings and didn't help the video problem
<webbserver> any ideas
<webbserver> haven't tried changing ANYTHING yet...
<vzduch> my Nvidia driver is running.. but glxinfo segfaults
<dc2448> juan278: grub-install /dev/devicename
<Schuenemann> now I can't use kdesu anymore
<Schuenemann> this SUCKS
<ctkroeker> booting any linux live cd gets me an initramfs error. I already tried using diff RAM modules... any ideas?
<vzduch> Schuenemann: did you perhaps use 'dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg'?
<vzduch> that messed up my keyboard settings earlier too
<Schuenemann> I don't remember well what was the command
<nosrednaekim> webbserver: what graphics card do you have?
<vzduch> if you leave the option out, it asks you everything related to xorg.conf, including keyboard settings
<Schuenemann> which options
<vzduch> Schuenemann: the -phigh switch
<webbserver> not a clue but i'll have a look nosred, ALl i know is it worked fine in XP... i THIHNK its ATI, but ill have a look and be more specific for you
<Schuenemann> I'll try with that
<vzduch> Schuenemann: no, without
<Schuenemann> oops
<TeraDyne> webbserver: try running "lspci" in a terminal window.
<webbserver> just type that in konsole?
<TeraDyne> yes
<webbserver> aah
<Schuenemann> vzduch, should I use that kernel framebuffer?
<webbserver> ATI technologies Inc RV370 5B60 [Radeon X300 (PCIE)] 
<webbserver> saves me taking the card out lol
<vzduch> Schuenemann: if you're not running on framebuffer right now, it's not necessary
<Schuenemann> I don't know if I'm running that
<nosrednaekim> heh... ok, I think that card should be supported just fine by the opensource drivers
<vzduch> normally only necessary for laptops and some screens with 'unusual' resolutions
<Schuenemann> ok
<webbserver> btw teradyne how do i send message straight to u
<nosrednaekim> webbserver: http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/ATI_Mobility_Radeon_X300
<Schuenemann> vzduch, dammit, I don't know the answer to those questions, I think I'll mess everything
<vzduch> Schuenemann: what questions exactly?
<webbserver> ok what am i looking at
<Schuenemann> mouse protocol
<Schuenemann> for example
<Schuenemann> imps2, explorerps2
<vzduch> the one selected by default should do.. if not, you can always run it again :)
<nosrednaekim> webbserver: the link I sent was an explanation of how to get monitor switching working.
<nosrednaekim> webbserver: you basically need to go get the proprietary ati driver.
<Schuenemann> vzduch, ok, done
<webbserver> well im lost already.. lol
<Schuenemann> if I don't get the GUI login, I have to replace the xorg.conf with the backup, right?
<webbserver> basically then i not got proper driver installed for card, and its resulting in a display which appears messed up
<vzduch> that would do for the time being, yes
<Schuenemann> brb
<webbserver> Cause its picking up something, when things change on screen, the monitor screen changes too, can vaguely see stuff behind the fuzz
<nosrednaekim> webbserver: sent you  private message
<rixon> Is there some problems with the ubuntu rubygems package? After installing rails I have no rails command...
<Schuenemann> vzduch, everything messed and the video is the same
<webbserver> damn i cant speak in private
<vzduch> define 'messed'
<Schuenemann> wrong keyboard layout
<vzduch> then you didn't select the proper layout
<Schuenemann> screen not in the correct position and any glx command outputs errors
<nosrednaekim> webbserver: its ok. basically you need to install the fglrx driver
<nosrednaekim> !find fglrx
<ubotu> Found: fglrx-control, xorg-driver-fglrx, xorg-driver-fglrx-dev, fglrx-kernel-source
<webbserver> right, is that on the link you sent me
<vzduch> as for glx commands, I don't get GLX running either.. but at least my driver works
<Schuenemann> yeah, I didn't see a suitable option... anyway, the most important part was the video, which is still wrong =
<webbserver> i put that where? (sorry for being extremely newb).. so used to XP
<nosrednaekim> no, that was just a refernce saying you needed it
<webbserver> konsole?
<Schuenemann> vzduch, I can't run glxgears
<vzduch> neither can I
<nosrednaekim> webbserver: run this command: "sudo apt-get xorg-driver-fglrx fglrx-control"
<nosrednaekim> in the konsole
<Schuenemann> can you run blender
<vzduch> it is possible if I add 'Option "RenderAccel" "true"' to xorg.conf by hand, but then my system gets volatile and freezes at random points
<Schuenemann> that was a question (I don't know where the question mark is anymore)
<webbserver> asks for password
<nosrednaekim> webbserver: give it yours
<vzduch> in the "Device" section where "nvidia" is placed in, that is
<vzduch> I don't know blender, what is it?
<Schuenemann> graphic application that uses glx
<vzduch> don't have it installed, I guess..
<jenny_> hello
<Schuenemann> I'll replace my xorg with the old one
<vzduch> but, as I said, glxinfo segfaults w/ me
<Schuenemann> sudo isn't asking for password anymore, why
<gnomefreak> Schuenemann: dont use ot for 15 minutes
<gnomefreak> s/ot/it
<webbserver> It came up with: E: Invalid Operation xorg-driver-fgirx
<nosrednaekim> Schuenemann: it only asks once for every 115 minutes or so in the same konwole
<nosrednaekim> *15
<Schuenemann> nosrednaekim, I have logged out
<Arwen> webbserver, apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx
<nosrednaekim> webbserver: heh sorry
<nosrednaekim> yeah...
<nosrednaekim> do Arwen's
<Arwen> also, you can clear sudo's saved password with "sudo -k"
<Arwen> dunno about kdesu
<webbserver> E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock -- open (13 Permission denied)
<Arwen> ......................
<Arwen> you have to be root
<Arwen> !terminal | webbserver
<webbserver> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dojg/). Are you root?
<ubotu> webbserver: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Arwen> kindly read that
<nosrednaekim> webbserver: Arwen forgot to put sudo on that command the correct command is "sudo apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx"
<Arwen> I didn't forget, sudo isn't part of the command
<webbserver> Resource temporarily unavailable, is anotehr process using it?
<webbserver> lmao.... this could be fustrating
<gekkoo> does anybody know if there's a gui for graphviz?
<Arwen> webbserver, do you have adept open? only 1 process can use apt at a time
<Arwen> otherwise b0rk4g3 would happen
<webbserver> yeah
<nosrednaekim> !adeptfix | webbserver
<ubotu> webbserver: If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<webbserver> guessing i close that then
<Arwen> yeah
<webbserver> aha
<webbserver> success and failure
<webbserver> said
<webbserver> building dependency tree; Reading state information... one; E: Coulnd't find package xorg-driver-fgirx
<nosrednaekim> did I type that wrong again?
<nosrednaekim> its "fglrx"
<Arwen> webbserver, fglrx...
<webbserver> aah l
<nosrednaekim> not "fgirx"
<Arwen> (don't ask me why they couldn't have just called it ati)
<nosrednaekim> yeah.. I know.
<webbserver> after yboacjubg 29.7MB of additional disc space will be used... guessing i Continue
<nosrednaekim> yeah continue
<webbserver> looking good
<webbserver> damn this is a strange way to install drivers lol
<nosrednaekim> webbserver: ok. do you understand what you are doing?
<webbserver> downloading the package files for the ATI drivers as a guess
<nosrednaekim> webbserver: the ati drivers are in the ubuntu repositories, you are downloading them and installing them from there. Believe me, far easier than DL from the ATI site
<webbserver> i know adept is some sort of package manager that allows you to downloda applications etec
* coreymon77 smacks his forehead
<nosrednaekim> webbserver: yeah, and it uses apt-get as its backend
<webbserver> ok so if thats finished and gone back to webbserver:webb-server:-$
<webbserver> im guessing its installed
<nosrednaekim> webbserver: nope, its finished
<webbserver> so whats next
<super_> hello, i need adsl auto connect
<webbserver> or do i go into adept now to install the downloaded package
<nosrednaekim> webbserver: nope, its already installed, just a second while I find the command to run to snable the ATI dribver
<webbserver> ok
<webbserver> any sort of restart required when I enable the driver?
<nosrednaekim> webbserver: you have to restart the X server
<nosrednaekim> run this command "aticonfig --initial"
<webbserver> agggg
<nosrednaekim> sorry "sudo aticonfig --initial"
<fiore> hello
<nosrednaekim> if it says not enough permission to anything, always put sudo before the command. sudo means run with admin rights
<webbserver> Unitialised file found, configuring. ;; Using /etc/xll/xorg.conf ;; Saved back-up to /etc/xll/xorg.conf.original-0 ;; aticonig: rwiting to /etc/xll/xorg.conf failed. Bad file descriptor
<webbserver> oooh ill try putting sudo
* hilltop is back (gone 13:49:54)
<webbserver> says
<nosrednaekim> webbserver: unfortuantely, I have to go. Someone else will help you.
<webbserver> writing to 'etc/xll/xorg.conf failed. No such file or directory. No ATI fglrx device was found in the file /etc/xll/xorg.conf'. ;;;     Please run 'aticonfig --intial or change the driver part of your configuration file to fglrx and run aticonfig again
<webbserver> damn ok then
<nosrednaekim> sorry
<nosrednaekim> !ati
<webbserver> no worries, anyway i can add you to a buddy list?
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<nosrednaekim> might help you
<nosrednaekim> sure
<webbserver> !ati ?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ati ? - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ardchoille> webbserver: There is no /etc/x11/xorg.conf, there is however a /etc/X11/xorg.conf  Note the "X" as opposed to the "x")
<nosrednaekim> hmm thats odd...why does atconfig do that?
<webbserver> it says on Xll one
<ardchoille> webbserver: That's not what you just posted
<ardchoille> x11 != X11
<webbserver> I forgot the caps.. didn't realise it would be case sensitive
<webbserver> ardchoille you been following what he said?
<Schuenemann> hi, the 'sudo' command is not asking for password anymore
<ardchoille> No, just noticed why it said No such file or dir
<Schuenemann> what could that be?
<ardchoille> Schuenemann: It caches the pass for 15 minutes
<Schuenemann> ardchoille, I just logged in
<UbuntuServerUser> when running quotacheck -avugm I get this eerror:  Quota for users is enabled on mountpoint /srv so quotacheck might damage the file. Help?
<webbserver> it said "Writing to 'etc/Xll/xorg.conf' failed no usch file / directory
<ardchoille> webbserver: And I'm guessing your x doesn't work
<klaw> hello everyone.. I'm new in the linux community.. I can chat here but I can't surf with Konqueror!??
<webbserver> dont know.. i was just following his instructions loll
<klaw> An error occurred while loading http://www.google.com:
<klaw> Could not connect to host http://www.google.com/
<klaw> could someone help me plz?
<UbuntuServerUser> klaw, why not use firefox?
<ardchoille> webbserver: open a term and type:  file /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<UbuntuServerUser> klaw, its better supported
<klaw> i would like to but i need to download it first..
<UbuntuServerUser> klaw, apt-get firefox
<webbserver> ERROR: cannot open '/etc/Xll/xorg.conf' (No such file or directory)
<klaw> apt -get firefow?
<ardchoille> webbserver: Your xorg.conf file is gone
<gurumeditationer> Is anyone having problem play ogg files in xine?
<klaw> could u xplain?
<klaw> I'm new here... ffff
<Arwen> gurumeditationer, explain. Also, what kind of OGG? Vorbis? Theora? Speex? FLAC? MPEG-4?
<webbserver> guesisng thats bda? llo
<webbserver> bad even
<ardchoille> webbserver: It is if you plan to use kde, lol
<gurumeditationer> .ogg files as in vorbis
<UbuntuServerUser> klaw, your using kubuntu? Open add or remove programs
<gurumeditationer> libxine says:
<webbserver> KDE's kubuntu right.. lol
<klaw> kubuntu yeah..
<ardchoille> webbserver: You can write a new xorg.conf with:  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<klaw> I have to type this 'apt -get firefox' in konsole?
<Schuenemann> hi, the 'sudo' command is not asking for password anymore. What can I do?
<UbuntuServerUser> yes or that
<gurumeditationer> "there is no demuxer plugin avaiable to handle 'music_file_name.ogg'
<ardchoille> klaw: sudo apt-get install firefox   <-- that will install the firefox browser
<Arwen> klaw, no space between apt and "-get"
<Arwen> gurumeditationer, huh, so it doesn't recognize the ogg *container*, that's a new one
<TeraDyne> webbserver: did you type Xll or X11?
<webbserver> asks me to select a X server driver
<gurumeditationer> How can that happen? Vorbis, is totally free, is it not?
<webbserver> Xll..
<klaw> okay mates, thanks,; I'll try it now
<webbserver> letter L in lowercase
<TeraDyne> webbserver: It's X11
<ardchoille> webbserver: it's X11  X one one
<webbserver> omg.. 1
<TeraDyne> XD
<Schuenemann> Arwen, I think you said a command to clear the cache, can you repeat it?
<gurumeditationer> Totally crazy problem, isn't it? I've found no solution in the last week, it's embarassing.
<webbserver> ok ermm how i quit this package configuration thing? lmao
<Arwen> Schuenemann, when?
<Arwen> and what cache?
<ardchoille> webbserver: ctrl+c
<Schuenemann> Arwen, sudo password cache heh
<webbserver> doesnt wanna know
<Schuenemann> a few minutes ago
<webbserver> ill reopen a konsole
<webbserver> ok
<Arwen> oh, sudo -k
<ardchoille> TeraDyne: Good catch (ll 11)
<Schuenemann> ahh, thanks
<webbserver> aha now it finds it
<Schuenemann> works now
<webbserver> ASCII english text, with very long lines
<KjetilK__> I'm wondering about the status of the iwlwifi driver in gutsy
<KjetilK__> If I do a file search for it it seems only the microcode is in
<KjetilK__> http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_contents.pl?word=iwlwifi&searchmode=searchword&case=insensitive&version=gutsy&arch=i386
<webbserver> ok so when i type sudo aticonfig -- initial, how come it tries writing to /etc/Xll/xorg.conf?
<KjetilK__> in feisty, there are more results
<TeraDyne> ardchoille: I'm just glad I happend to take my eyes off my Wiki at just the right time
<ardchoille> TeraDyne: Small world, I was working on my wiki too when I noticed his problem.
<KjetilK__> uhm, I should have been in ubuntu+1...
<Lunar_Lamp> Is it possible to convert a server install to a desktop install? (feisty)
<ardchoille> Lunar_Lamp: You can install kubuntu-desktop to get the desktop components
<webbserver> anyone got any ideas (or anyone good with ATI cards so i can tell em what iv done so far and resolve the rest?)
<Lunar_Lamp> ardchoille, awesome, thanks.  i presume that includes X etc?
<ardchoille> Lunar_Lamp: You may also need xserver-xorg-core  not sure if kubuntu-desktop will install it
<ardchoille> Lunar_Lamp: kubuntu-desktop is a meta package, it exists solely to pull in the desktop stuff. I forget if it also pulls in xorg or not.
<Lunar_Lamp> ardchoille, just checked and the ubuntu one does, so i presume kubuntu does also
<vzduch> question: how do I enable 3D acceleration after installing nvidia-glx-legacy? the driver works, I get the Nvidia logo on startup of X
<ardchoille> Ah, ok
<Arwen> vzduch, eh... you sure you have a legacy card? does glxinfo | grep direct say "no"?
<vzduch> Arwen: I'm dead sure I have a legacy card.. worked absolutely flawless on openSUSE
<vzduch> Arwen: btw, glxinfo segfaults on me
<Arwen> hmm, just sounds like broken drivers :-)
<vzduch> hmm, if they're broken, it's either Nvidia's fault or that of the packager
<UbuntuFeisty> hi
<UbuntuFeisty> who is a bot?
<ardchoille> !bot
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<udi> .
<vzduch> Arwen: apart from that, you don't want to tell me earnestly that a GF2 works w/ the 'standard' nvidia-glx? ;)
<Arwen> hehe, not a chance
<venik> has anyone ever used Simple Backup?  Were you able to restore the backup?
<UbuntuFeisty> ubotu: PT
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<venik> it says: restoring for HOURS, and there is no progress bar or anything to let me know if it is stuck or actually working
<dv8n11> how can one use a deb file to install a package
<venik> cann anyone recommend some other, preferably functioning, backup program?
<Arwen> dpkg -i file
<venik> I am running kubuntu 7.04
<dv8n11> venik cpio works well
<dv8n11> tanks arwin
<dv8n11> Arwen:
<dv8n11> soory
<venik> well, that was not that productive...
<webbserver> having problems installing an ATI graphics driver, can someone help please?
<TeraDyne> !ati | webbserver
<ubotu> webbserver: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<systest> Ok how do I make avahi go away?  It's not /etc/init.d, doesn't seem to be /etc/dbus/event.d
<webbserver> looking at that page terra, i am down to the sudo aticonfig --initial
<webbserver> but it  dont play ball
<TeraDyne> webbserver: How so? can you be a bit more specific?
<webbserver> well it says saved backup etc, but then it says writing to /etc/X11/xorg.conf' failed. bad file descriptor
<webbserver> mind u i never saw sudo depmod -a .. no-one told me to put that
<webbserver> if i put that, would it work after?
<TeraDyne> webbserver: unfourtunatly, I can;t help you there.
<webbserver> no worries
<Jahman> hi
<webbserver> anyone know?
<webbserver> hmm should probably try the 7.04 quick way first..?
<Spudchat> hello! I was wondering if anyone ever had a problem with the live cd/installer where it would keep saying "You can't have the end before the beginning" or something like that. I'm trying to install kubuntu on my new machine, but that keeps blocking the path :\
<Spudchat> that happens when I'm trying to partition the drive btw
<systest>  * grumble * /etc/default .  Isn't that special.
<ubuntu__> vai toma no cu
<ubuntu__> fodase
<ubuntu__> kk
<ubuntu__> l
<webbserver> argh im gona squeal
<xst> I try to burn a Cd with k3b but it claims that no blank CD is in the drive. It says "please insert blank Cd" in the window where I should normally just press "burn". Why?
<yourfriend> spudchat >>is that a dual boot machine?
<Spudchat> nope, fresh install on a machine i just finished building
<yourfriend> spudchat >>did u try gparted live cd?
<Spudchat> no..i kinda figured that ubuntu would do it for me :o
<yourfriend> spudchat >>or Knoppix?
<TeraDyne> xst: Stupid questions, do you have a blank CD in the drive and are you sure it's blank?
<yourfriend> spudchat >> well did you do a MD5 of the iso you downloaded to make sure its not corrupted
<mo0osah> !bin file
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bin file - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Spudchat> yup, it all came back fine...MD5 from site matched the download and k3b said it burned with no errors and the "Verify Written Data" option was on
<TeraDyne> Spudchat: are you trying to put a lower numbered partition after a higher numbered parition? I've had that message come up before, and I think that was the problem.
<Spudchat> Nope, I'm just trying to create / and a swap partition. I can set LVM up later. I set swap at 2 GB and / at 10GB and the machine has plenty of space left.
<UbuntuFeisty> I eat active that tablet superior style Mac The?
<jhutchins> Spudchat: You may need to use the alt CD and partition it manually.
<jhutchins> Spudchat: You're somehow mis-setting the start and endpoints for the partitions.
<yourfriend> spud >> you can do it on the cli or use knoppix or somethin else
<psynth> Kubuntu doesn't load my sound card half the time at startup, how to "restart" sound drivers on the fly ?
<UbuntuFeisty> I eat active that tablet superior style Mac The?
<chucktown> Does anyone know what are the best video codecs to download to get video going on my distro?
<TeraDyne> UbuntuFeisty: Do what? I can't make sense of what you said.
<jhutchins> UbuntuFeisty: English please?
<Spudchat> I don't even have an option to set the start/end points for the partitions...the only options there are are Type, New Partition Size, Location, Use as, and Mount Point
<TeraDyne> !codecs | chucktown
<ubotu> chucktown: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<yourfriend> spudchat >> did you try the Gparted live CD?
<jhutchins> install | Spudchat
<TeraDyne> install | Megaranger
<psynth> Kubuntu doesn't load my sound card half the time at startup, how to "restart" sound drivers on the fly ?
<jhutchins> !install | Spudchat
<ubotu> Spudchat: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - See also !automate
<TeraDyne> Only Super Sentai fans would get my joke.
<Arwen> wtf is Super Sentai?
<yourfriend> yeah
<TeraDyne> Arwen: It's what Power Rangers is based off of.
* Arwen cringes
<Spudchat> Allright, thanks for the help, but none of those links helped at all. I think I'm just going to pop Etch on there.
<jhutchins> ...and the installation partitioning tool costs another one.
<TeraDyne> Arwen: Why? PR is kiddy, but Super Sentai isn't so much. Go onto youtube and look for "DekaRanger ep". Watch some of the episodes.
<jhutchins> Actually, that's been one of the most difficult sections of the installer for a lot of distros.
<Arwen> TeraDyne, f*** no, YouTube = CrapTube
<Arwen> gimme a link to a real video if you want me to watch it
<jhutchins> Yeah, cause I LOEV my video to be 2"x2".
<Arwen> jhutchins, and compressed with a proprietary codec no less
<yourfriend> jhutchins >> people just dont understand partitioning or formatting disks at all.
<Arwen> even with 32kbit audio
<jhutchins> yourfriend: Yep.
<Arwen> yourfriend, well, if they don't understand how to use a computer, they probably shouldn't eh?
<TeraDyne> Arwen: If I could, I would. Unfourtunately, I don't know of anywhere else to get it.
<jhutchins> yourfriend: At best, and the tools are either too inflexible or too unfriendly.
<yourfriend> jhutchins >> maybe I will give em OpenBSD then they will run screaming!!!
* Arwen doesn't want people who can't pass a driving test to be on the road
<yourfriend> lol
<yourfriend> cut em some slack
<UbuntuFeisty> I don't speak English. I'm use Google translator
<Arwen> TeraDyne, hmm, ah well. Out of curiosity, is it some of that Japanese cruft?
<yourfriend> i dont speak google transulator >> lol
<Arwen> UbuntuFeisty, we can tell
<jhutchins> UbuntuFeisty: Unfortunately, it's not working, you're saying nonsense.
<yourfriend> jhutchins >> lol
<Arwen> jhutchins, hehe
<Schuenemann> what does he speak?
<yourfriend> he speaks nonsense
<yourfriend> like my boss
<Schuenemann> which language is that?
<UbuntuFeisty> I'm speak Brazilian Portuguese
<Arwen> so, has anyone tried using Gusty? is it usable (not for production of course, and assuming you have balls)?
<yourfriend> Im speaking binary
<Arwen> !portugese
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about portugese - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Arwen> ....
<Schuenemann> !br | UbuntuFeisty
<ubotu> UbuntuFeisty: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<TeraDyne> Arwen: most of the SS series is amazing. Some emotional episodes, some silly eps, and some dramatic eps. It's really good.
<Arwen> TeraDyne, I simply asked if it was any of that Japanese cruft, lol
<TeraDyne> Arwen: My favorites are DekaRanger and MagiRanger. And yes, it's Japanese. But it's still good.
<Arwen> lol, jap = fail
<Arwen> silly cartoons
<Schuenemann> <UbuntuFeisty> I eat active that tablet superior style Mac The?
<Schuenemann> <TeraDyne> UbuntuFeisty: Do what? I can't make sense of what you said.
<jhutchins> I like the one with the airships.
<TeraDyne> Arwen: It's live action
<Schuenemann> lol this part was funny
<Arwen> TeraDyne, hmm? maybe I'll take a look then
<yourfriend> off topic - lol jk
<Arwen> jhutchins> I like the one with the airships. - ??
<Schuenemann> UbuntuFeisty, type this: /join #ubuntu-br
<jhutchins> Arwen: Some anime thing that Cartoon Net did about four episodes of.  Unfortunately, four episodes isn't much of a storey arc.  It's like getting one issue of a comic book.
<jhutchins> Arwen: Of course, they haven't bothered to translate any more of it.
<Arwen> jhutchins, you don't possibly mean Karate Kommandos do you?
<jhutchins> Arwen: I doubt it. who knows?
<Arwen> it's an anime made by Chuck Norris :-P
<Arwen> the definition of bad
<yourfriend> Arwen: lol
<yourfriend> =P
<Arwen> en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Karate_Kommandos <--- I've been trying to get a warezed copy of that for a while, lol
<yourfriend> lmao
<Arwen> :-)
<jhutchins> Arwen: No, this was originally japanese (hence anime).
<Arwen> anime is just a contraction for animation...
<Arwen> but, meh, who knows?
<yourfriend> Arwen >> You like homestarrunner.com?
* Arwen thinks that anime is nothing more than a bunch of crappy cartoons, gimme *AMERICAN* cartoons, please
<Arwen> yourfriend, lol, blast from the past eh? I haven't seen that name in a looong time
<yourfriend> Arwen >> Its still consistently updated and great
<Arwen> ick, flash
<yourfriend> Arwen >> I know but its great content.  Adobe sux!  I only use flash playa
* Arwen used to watch the strongbad emails
<yourfriend> Arwen >> they are warming to the FOSS world but still have no real clear understanding of the potential of working with this world
<yourfriend> Arwen >> Adobe that is
<Arwen> I just think flash is an abomination.... all I've seen it used for is obnoxious unkillable ads
<Arwen> and don't get me started on flash for videos...
<yourfriend> Arwen >> Uhmmm.  Thats what firefox extentions are for =)
<Arwen> yes, I have all javascript and all flash off :-\
<jhutchins> I just use my DNS to block adservers.
<jhutchins> Covers most of it.
<yourfriend> jhuthins >> yeah. You ever look at how much crap traffic comes in general web surfing? Check it out in Etherape or Ntop sometime
<coreymon77> jhutchins: i dont need to do thaat
<coreymon77> jhutchins: firefox extension does it all for me
<yourfriend> Arwen >> just run Lynx the ultimate text browser with NO features
<yourfriend> lol
<Arwen> w3m > lynx, thank you
<Arwen> and they're not features, they're bloat :-)
<coreymon77> jhutchins: adblock plus bundled with filterset g updater works like an absolute charm
* Arwen doesn't bother with filterset.g no more :-\
<Arwen> the native lists are good enough
<coreymon77> and the best part about it is that it doesnt block the stuff that you want shown (like otehr ad blockers out there)
<coreymon77> Arwen: i like using fsg
<Arwen> heh, I guess I don't do a lot of surfing then, banning the most obvious ones (e.g. doubleclick.com) seems to do it fer me
<jhutchins> coreymon77: I detest firefox and do not use it unless the page won't work in konq.
<Arwen> jhutchins, what's wrong with Firefox? o.O
<coreymon77> thats the thing, im too lazy to go around banning each one that i see, having filterset.g updater bundled with the abp extension does it all for me automatically
<coreymon77> jhutchins: ???
<jhutchins> You're still using your bandwidth to receive all the foo.  I never even get it.
<coreymon77> jhutchins: no im not, it actually blocks it
<jhutchins> It still has bugs in it that I reported when it was mosaic.
<jhutchins> coreymon77: You're just filtering it and discarding it when it's downloaded.
<Arwen> lol
<yourfriend> lol
* TeraDyne uses SeaMonkey. In fact, he's recompiling it right now.
<coreymon77> jhutchins: w/e, its unnoticeable
<yourfriend> then use telnet to port 80 everywhere and read the html
<Arwen> jhutchins, actually, it works by preventing you from ever even loading the images and stuff
<yourfriend> lol
<rixon> The RestrictedFormats wiki article confuses me. It appears to claim 7.04 already includes everything except libdvdcss2. Yet I am unable to play this avi movie.
<jhutchins> I use lynx frequently.
<Arwen> it reads embedded objects and just bans them
<Arwen> jhutchins, not w3m?
<jhutchins> Nope.
<Comrade-Sergei> all my KDE apps seem to be very crash prone latly, sometimes they complain they cant find klauncher, what may be the problem?
<Arwen> rixon, it doesn't... maybe I ought to revise the article
<coreymon77> jhutchins: i dont do any bandwidth intensive stuff anyways besudes the odd torrent every now and then
<Arwen> either way, it's "apt-get install mplayer" to fix your problems
<Dusk_> there's a cross on the kmix icon next to the clock and no sound on kubuntu
<jhutchins> Dusk_: slash or red dot with a white x?
<jhutchins> Comrade-Sergei: We'd probably have to know what release you were running, and what version of KDE, and maybe what the last thing you did a big upgrade on was, as well as what it's actually doing as opposed to not doing.
<rixon> Arwen: I know mplayer, usually use it, now I want kaffeine though.
<Arwen> rixon, libxine1-ffmpeg then
<jhutchins> rixon: Fine, but don't complain that it doesn't work.
<Dusk_> jhutchins: red dos with a white x
<semistud2354> im trying to get my rio nitrus working....i downloaded the "rioutil" package of of adept...but i have no clue what to do from there...can anyone help????
<Dusk_> dot*
<jhutchins> Dusk_: Your sound system is not working; probably you do not have the correct module for your sound chipset.
<jhutchins> Dusk_: Several chipsets are too new to be available in the kernel.
<jhutchins> Dusk_: sudo lspci should show you what chipset.
<Comrade-Sergei> jhutchins, thats just it i run gnome, its just my KDE apps that do it
<jhutchins> !audio | dusk
<ubotu> dusk: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<rixon> jhutchins: hehe :)
<Comrade-Sergei> 3.5.6 i believe jhutchins.
<jhutchins> Comrade-Sergei: kde apps crash in gnome?
<Dusk_> jhutchins: there are 2 multimedia audio controllers there...is that a problem??
<jhutchins> Dusk_: Yes.
<yourfriend> gnome crashes in gnome
<Dusk_> jhutchins: one of them is ac97
<Comrade-Sergei> jhutchins, or run very slowly
<yourfriend> lol
<Dusk_> jhutchins: the other is Ensoniq
<Comrade-Sergei> jhutchins, amaroks running decently now but it wasnt before...
<jhutchins> Comrade-Sergei: I know lots of people have had trouble with kde if they installed it on top of gnome.
<jhutchins> not that that helps...
<Comrade-Sergei> jhutchins, well its like that from basic install, i run ubuntu
<jhutchins> Comrade-Sergei: understood.
<Comrade-Sergei> just the native kde apps like kopete and amaroK
<jhutchins> Comrade-Sergei: Do they work correctly in kde?
<Comrade-Sergei> how should i know
<Comrade-Sergei> i run ubuntu
<Dusk_> jhutchins: what should i do?
<Comrade-Sergei> i guess they would if i had it
<coreymon77> meh
<jhutchins> Comrade-Sergei: Obviously, this is a question for #ubuntu, not #kubuntu, since what you're doing has nothing to do with #kubuntu.
<coreymon77> what i would do is install kde first, and then if i wanted gnome install that on top
<coreymon77> havent heard of any problems doing that
<Comrade-Sergei> they refer me here and #kde
<jhutchins> Dusk_: Easiest is disable one of them in the BIOS.
<jhutchins> Dusk_: Other than that, read through those web pages and start troubleshooting.
<Dusk_> i must have been disabled it
<Comrade-Sergei> and #KDE is pretty inactive
<Dusk_> but let me have a look again
<Dusk_> thanks
<semistud2354> im trying to get my rio nitrus working....i downloaded the "rioutil" package of of adept...but i have no clue what to do from there...can anyone help????
<jhutchins> Comrade-Sergei: If you'd care to install kubuntu-desktop and try running them there, we might be able to help.  It's kindof like complaining that your Mac programs won't run on your PC though.
<jhutchins> Comrade-Sergei: There's a lot of compatibility - but it's not the first priority.
<jhutchins> Comrade-Sergei: Generally, kde apps are stable on systems installed as kubuntu.
<semistud2354> any ideas??
<coreymon77> Comrade-Sergei: install kubuntu fresh, so that it is installed as a kubuntu system, then, if you want gnome, install that on top
<jhutchins> semistud2354:  en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Karate_Kommandos
<jhutchins> semistud2354: Sorry, bad pastebuffer, hang on...
<dranas> why install kubuntu if youre going to use gnome?
<jhutchins> semistud2354: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=199278
<jhutchins> dranas: Because the packages you actually want to use are KDE packages?
<super_> hello
<dranas> then why install gnome?
<super_> how i can install plugin
<CaBlGuY> !xine
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xine - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dranas> does anyone here know anything about gxmame?
<super_> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<super_> !aide
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about aide - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<CaBlGuY> whats the latest version of Xine?
<dranas> all knowing
<TeraDyne> super_: what exactly do you need help with?
<Min464> WOW! Free phone calls -  http://callfree.point-serv.com/en/
<super_> now it is ok, can you help me how to set webmin auto start
<dranas> i  got a question
<TeraDyne> You might have to ask in their chatroom. IIRC, Webmin isn't supported by the *buntus.
<dranas> what container does xmame use for roms? like mame 32 uses zip
<semistud2354> that link you gave me hand one guy askin about the problem
<semistud2354> i just want amarok to see it
<semistud2354> or i dunno...mount my rio nitrus
<crusty> newbie trying to install a new splash screen but cant get acces...
<crusty> any ideas ?
<semistud2354> i know where it is i just dont know the commands to mont it
<BrightEyes`> hello.just installed kubuntu 7.04 and i want to configure me pci tv card.how can i do that?
<coreymon77> semistud2354: well, where is it?
<purpleposeidon> how can you tell which version of ubuntu you're using?
<semistud2354> its "/dev/usb/003/003"
<crusty> in the control center it says "click on the administrator mode button to make changes" but there is no such button there
<semistud2354> amarok has a thing where it says you have to put the device node, and then the mount point...
<semistud2354> which i am totally confused
<Arwen> semistud2354, are you sure it's /dev/usb/blah? it probably also has an entry like /dev/sdb,c,d,etc
<semistud2354> thats what i get when i type lsusb
<semistud2354> but ill check there 2
<semistud2354> one sec
<Arwen> hmm
<Dusk_> jhutchins: still no sound
<Dusk_> it can't find my sound card
<Arwen> (sda is probably your hard drive)
<semistud2354> i dont have sdb
<semistud2354> i have dev
<semistud2354> but no sdb
<Arwen> ok, dunno then
<semistud2354> folder
<semistud2354> Bus 003 Device 003: ID 045a:5220 SONICblue, Inc. Rio Nitrus MP3 Player
<semistud2354> Bus 003 Device 001: ID 0000:0000
<semistud2354> Bus 002 Device 001: ID 0000:0000
<semistud2354> Bus 001 Device 003: ID 046d:c00e Logitech, Inc. M-BJ69 Optical Wheel Mouse
<semistud2354> Bus 001 Device 001: ID 0000:0000
<semistud2354> thats what my lsusb says
<TeraDyne> !pastebin | semistud2354
<ubotu> semistud2354: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<semistud2354> huh
<bernardf> name "Bernard"
<TeraDyne> For large amounts of texts, like the output of lsusb, it's better to put it there and put the link to the pastebin page than to post it directly to the chatroom.
<bernardf> hi!
<semistud2354> o
<semistud2354> i put it directly from my console output
<semistud2354> thingie
<semistud2354> do you guys see the stuff i pasted
<semistud2354> ??
<TeraDyne> Yes.
<Comrade-Sergei> jhutchins, i wonder if i could reinstall klauncher think thad help?
<semistud2354> well yea..i got the impression from online that i need rioutil
<BrightEyes`> hello.just installed kubuntu 7.04 and i want to configure me pci tv card.how can i do that?
<semistud2354> and how do i get rio util to work
#kubuntu 2007-06-29
<najib> hey where is the themes section in kubuntu?
<semistud2354> Attempting to open Rio and retrieve song list....Device not found.library tried to use method: libusb
<semistud2354> thats what it says everytime i type rioutil -<letter>
<sweettooth> !postgresql
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about postgresql - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<sweettooth> anyone could give a  hand on installing postgresql?
<sweettooth> i have installed the suggested method, "sudo apt-get install postgresql-client-common"
<sweettooth> then, "sudo apt-get install postgresql-client-8.2"
<sweettooth> but i still have problems in accessing the server, or have i actually installed the server or not?
<sweettooth> psql: could not connect to server: Connection refused
<sweettooth>         Is the server running on host "localhost" and accepting
<sweettooth>         TCP/IP connections on port 5432?
<djbrenden> millet limewirela ilgili bi sorum olacak .. yardmc olabilecek kimse varm ? ..
<cWolfe> wtf?
<nosrednaekim> no clue what country he is from..
<nosrednaekim> his IP doesn't even say
<cWolfe> all i made out was limewire
<najib> hey how do  uinstall new icons?
<najib> how do you install new icon themes?
<sweettooth> !psql
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about psql - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<TrueFX> how can i insert ` in konsole?
<Dragnslcr> sweettooth- you only installed the client programs. If you want the server, you need the package postgresql
<TrueFX> i cant produce that sign without using kcharselect program
<TrueFX> is there a way to insert that kind of digraphs?
<TrueFX> in konsole?
<Dragnslcr> Actually, the current version is postgresql-8.2
<nosrednaekim> najib: you can get wuite a few from the repositories
<semistud2354> im looking at my /dev/ and i dont see sdb but i do see an snd....i dont know if that is the same thing
<najib> nosredaekim, pardon me?
<sweettooth> Dragnslcr, oh ic, just that i didnt see any postgresql-8.2, now i see it, thx, hehe
<semistud2354> does anyone know how to find the new files/folders that got put in dev...after i pluged in my rio
<semistud2354> and mount it
<najib> nosredaekim, im new here so i  do not know
<semistud2354> i tryed using rioutil...but that keeps saying it cant find it
<nosrednaekim> najib: just search through adept-manager for "icons"
<najib> hey does anybody know how to install icon themes?
<najib> nosredaekim, ok where is that
<Daisuke_Ido> the hunt is still on for a good usenet binary downloader
<nosrednaekim> najib: wait, did you download an icon theme off the internet already?
<najib> nosredaekim, yes
* nosrednaekim gives Daisuke_Ido his gun
<Minataku> Daisuke_Ido: There's BNR2
<eagles0513875> j/w  the reason i could be getting slow download speeds ovra  2mb cable connection could it be due to a bad modem
<nosrednaekim> najib: ah.. ok. so its a tar.gz file?
<najib> nosredaekim, yes
<Minataku> It used to give me trouble but that was back when I had bad GTK libs or something
<nosrednaekim> najib: just a second
<Daisuke_Ido> klibido doesn't suck TOO bad, but it's far from great.  BNR2 takes forever to initialize its db with more than a few groups subscribed...
<Daisuke_Ido> though i like BNR2's functionality.
<Daisuke_Ido> however, now that i'm not using giga, it might be a little faster...
<najib> nosredaekim, ok
<nosrednaekim> najib: read these instructions http://kde-artists.org/node/112
<eagles0513875> how does one know when a cable modem is going bad
<Daisuke_Ido> it stops working
<bryan> lol
<Daisuke_Ido> they generally don't gradually get slower
<yourfriend> the inter-tubes are clogged with jelly
<yourfriend> lol
<bryan> yes they do sometimes
<Minataku> KY Jelly, no doubt
<Minataku> lol
<yourfriend> lmao
<nosrednaekim> I think the trucks are running out of gas
<yourfriend> omg lol
<Daisuke_Ido> bryan: i said "generally"
<Minataku> eagles0513875: If there's smoke coming out of it
<Minataku> It's probably going or already is bad
<yourfriend> thats a sign
<eagles0513875> no
<nosrednaekim> you know there are shortages... and well the trucks can't keep up with you pirates
<eagles0513875> im just getting really slow internet on a 2mbps connection
<Minataku> eagles0513875: It's probably just network congestion
<eagles0513875> doubt it
<bryan> eagles0513875- what issue are you having?
<eagles0513875> even during the day yesterday and today its been sluggish
<eagles0513875> really slow speed
<Minataku> If you already answered your own question, why are you asking us?
<eagles0513875> 2mbps cable connection and im getting speeds of 56k
<nosrednaekim> i'm getting really slow internet on 26K. beleive me..... you aren't getting slow internet
<bryan> Have you reset
<eagles0513875> how do i reset
<eagles0513875> unplug it wait 30sec and then pulg it back in
<Minataku> Best way is to unplug the cable modem for... yeah
<bryan> Unplug modem for 15 sec. n reconnect
<Minataku> The reset button doesn't typically reset everything
<eagles0513875> there isnt one
<eagles0513875> its one the cable company gave me
<Minataku> Just unplug it for 30sec
<eagles0513875> ok brb
<bryan> Do you have a router with it?
<yourfriend> eagles >> then check the cables on all of your connections as well while its down
<yourfriend> hopefully he is not directly connected to the interweb. lol
<eagles0513875> no i plug directly into the cable modem
<eagles0513875> btw this is a european cable company
<eagles0513875> i unplugged it and replugged it
<Minataku> Bullcrap
<eagles0513875> interweb??
<Minataku> You never left
<eagles0513875> oh
<Minataku> You didn't unplug anything
<eagles0513875> ya i did lol
<yourfriend> eagles >> what?
<Minataku> Probably unplugged something unrelated
<Dragnslcr> He might have a proxy connection
<Minataku> Like your printer
<eagles0513875> one thing i did notice is that along the seabone that connects us to main land europe has huge packet lost
<nathan> heya
<yourfriend> eagles >> did you unplug your refridgerator
<eagles0513875> i dont have a printer
<eagles0513875> lol
<eagles0513875> no where near my fridge
<Minataku> [18:44:51]  eagles0513875 one thing i did notice is that along the seabone that connects us to main land europe has huge packet lost << Well there's your problem, damnit
<yourfriend> eagles >> now place beer in mouth and count to 10 backwards
<yourfriend> eagles >> Just kidding
<Minataku> Once they fix that, expect better speeds
<eagles0513875> lol
<Minataku> Some dink probably stepped on a cable
<eagles0513875> Minataku: i reported to the company that provides the seabone and i even reported it to my isp
<eagles0513875> lol
<nosrednaekim> I hear there was a huge fishfight in the area.
<Minataku> Well, now wait for them to fix it :P
<UbuntuServerUser> I have a samba question. I'm following this guide (http://howtoforge.com/samba_domaincontroller_setup_ubuntu_6.10_p4?s=46e820405a536935a1b1047787c75c6a&) and its all for one HDD. I have /dev/hdb1 mounted on /srv, and thats where I want the files to be stored. What do I have to change in order for samba to write to /srv ???????
<eagles0513875> stepped on it in the middle of the mediteranean sea
<Minataku> Yes
<eagles0513875> i was really looking forward to testing gutsy
<nosrednaekim> UbuntuServerUser: where does the guide say to set it up to write to?
<eagles0513875> that isnt possible or is it lol
<Minataku> Sure it's possible, but don't use it for a desktop system
<UbuntuServerUser> nosrednaekim, well its kind of confusing, it has [profiles]  in /home/samba/profiles
<eagles0513875> ?
<eagles0513875> what u mean min
<Minataku> Gutsy is unstable
<UbuntuServerUser> nosrednaekim it has [netlogon]  in /home/samba/netlogon
<eagles0513875> that is the whole point
<Minataku> Don't use it for a primary system
<UbuntuServerUser> IDK even know what that does
<eagles0513875> i want to help testing it
<eagles0513875> and i have something that would help wifi really easy for alot of people
<eagles0513875> that have broadcom cards
<UbuntuServerUser> nosrednaekim what should I change?
<Minataku> And what would that be, eagles0513875 ?
<eagles0513875> hold on
<eagles0513875> let me get the link out of my email
<nosrednaekim> UbuntuServerUser: after you have it all set up,I think you set /srv as a mount point. I have not ever done Samba, so i really don't know
<yourfriend> eagles >> would introduce wireless to the world!
<yourfriend> lol
<eagles0513875> in a way Minataku its a reversed engineerd wifi driver for broadcom cards
<eagles0513875> broadcom hasnt take any action on em
<eagles0513875> they took a windows driver deconstructed it
<UbuntuServerUser> nosrednaekim, I have /srv as a mountpoint from my second HDD hdb1....soo how do I tell samba to use userprofiles space they have to write on /srv
<eagles0513875> and rewrote it in c
<Dragnslcr> eagles0513875- unless it's a stolen spec sheet, I doubt anything can help people with Broadcom chips
<eagles0513875> i dont think it is
<eagles0513875> cuz there was a petition that was going round
<yourfriend> eagles >> that Win... word is not allowed in here.  Watch it buddy!
<nosrednaekim> UbuntuServerUser:  don't know... go to #samba
<yourfriend> lol
<eagles0513875> i hate winblows
<UbuntuServerUser> nosrednaekim :( nobody's in there or responding
<yourfriend> DRM is a great upgrade feature!
<yourfriend> and Internet exploder runs with 100% more spyware
<nosrednaekim> and so is UAC
<yourfriend> lame!
<nosrednaekim> UbuntuServerUser: try #ubuntu
<eagles0513875> and i dont think that they r going to take any action cuz they took that off of broadcoms hands
<yourfriend> MS = Lame
<nathan> hello there
<eagles0513875> they dont have to wry bout  developing a linux driver
<yourfriend> hey nathan
<yourfriend> whats up?
<eagles0513875> yourfriend google if4linux
<nathan> ermm few questions, absolutely no idea if ya can help lol
<eagles0513875> ask away natahn
<Arwen> see, it's all the pointless MS bashing that makes people think F/OSS is a cult
<PG> are some girls here
<Arwen> PG, there are no girls on teh interwebs...
<nathan> firstly - got an ATI card in this comp, and as far as me mate says its already installed
<Arwen> that said, there is #ubuntu-women for "women"
<UbuntuServerUser> thanks nosrednaekim for your help
<yourfriend> PG >> this is not a sexy chatroom
<Arwen> ^^
<eagles0513875> u mean open gl is already installed
<yourfriend> PG >> although we all wish it was
<yourfriend> lol
<nathan> (comes up as ATI in the monitor and displays
<PG> hahaha
<eagles0513875> what kind of card is it
<nosrednaekim> UbuntuServerUser: I really didn't do nothing
<Arwen> nathan, go rip it out, sell it, and buy an NVIDIA one
<nathan> on this screen its absolutely fine
<nathan> ATI X300
<PG> i does think about that ;)
<yourfriend> Arwen is right girls are smarter than to use the internet
<Arwen> yep :-)
<eagles0513875> ok i have something ull have to do to get ur open gl to work
<nathan> however, on projector (which is S-vid) the screens stupid
<yourfriend> jk
<eagles0513875> and here is that link yourfriend
<eagles0513875> http://bcm43xx.berlios.de/?go=home
<nosrednaekim> oh... thats old
<nathan> kinda same thing as when you set your resolution higher than the monitor can handle
<eagles0513875> do u want me to give u alink on how to enable open gl
<PG> how do i use the strong fglrx with beryl
<yourfriend> eagles >> I see
<PG> does it work
<nathan> nosrednaekim its webbserver btw lol i had to format again
<nosrednaekim> nathan: ah.. ok
<nosrednaekim> why?
<eagles0513875> nosrednaekim: how come they havent implemented it into the distro
<nathan> i followed some instructions, restarted and it went to a black screen with a flashing underscore lol
<PG> i use the normal xorg with beryl and its work perfecktly
<nosrednaekim> eagles0513875: they have
<eagles0513875> they how come my broadcom 4306 card doesnt work out of box in feisty
<eagles0513875> u using feisty nathan
<Arwen> PG, fglrx is anything but strong...
<nosrednaekim> eagles0513875: because it doesn't support all cards yet
<Minataku> Stupid ass KDE apps, I have kdelibs installed, it's not my fault your dumbass configure script is too stupid to find them
<nathan> ermm dont know?
* Minataku grumbles
<eagles0513875> mine is supported
<Arwen> anyway, you need !xgl to use beryl (which is dead, obsolete, and buggy) on fglrx
<yourfriend> have a good 1 guys
<Arwen> PG, ^^
<yourfriend> gotta run
<yourfriend> later
<eagles0513875> later
<nosrednaekim> nathan: "uname -a"
<nathan> in konsole as a guess
<eagles0513875> well the link im goign ot give u nathan is one for edgy but its teh exact same steps in feisty
<nosrednaekim> nathan: indeed... its your best freind after google
<PG> i had a mac osx tiger version on my amd dektop pc but it isn so good as feisty fawn
<PG> i love feisty fawn its one of the best os
<nathan> nathan@nathan:~$ uname -a
<nathan> Linux nathan 2.6.20-15-generic #2 SMP Sun Apr 15 06:17:24 UTC 2007 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<nathan> nathan@nathan:~
<PG> better than mac
<Minataku> Linux Piyoko 2.6.20-Pyocola-i686 #1 PREEMPT Wed Feb 14 22:42:51 EST 2007 i686 Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 2.66GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux
<Minataku> Mine's better
<Minataku> :3
<nathan> lol
<eagles0513875> yay another 64 bit user
<eagles0513875> lol
<nathan> lol of course :)
<eagles0513875> woot
<eagles0513875> i have to say best 64bit distro out there
<nathan> this is my server im settin up.. lol my normal pcs only 32 bit :\
<eagles0513875> lol
<nathan> what ya mean eagles ol
<eagles0513875> this is mylaptop and my desktop pc is 64bit as well
<nathan> lol
<Minataku> Heh, x64... those extra 32bits are just a headache
<eagles0513875> better than xp x64
<eagles0513875> lol
<UbuntuServerUser> I have a samba question. I'm following this guide (http://howtoforge.com/samba_domaincontroller_setup_ubuntu_6.10_p4?s=46e820405a536935a1b1047787c75c6a&) and its all for one HDD. I have /dev/hdb1 mounted on /srv, and thats where I want the files to be stored. What do I have to change in order for samba and its users to write to /srv ???????
<nathan> iv fell out with XP
<PG> 32 and 64 is the same thing
<eagles0513875> http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Edgy_Installation_Guide  try that nathan
<Minataku> No it's not
<eagles0513875> 64 bit in my opinion is like intels hyperthreading
<eagles0513875> allows for better performance
<nathan> fell out with it that much, i bought a brand new HDD to put linux on cause i dont wanna write it over what was once shit
<Dragnslcr> I just installed the i386 version this week. The number of apps that don't have amd64 versions yet got slightly annoying
<PG> no but what for advantages you have
<PG> with 64
<eagles0513875> did u see thte link nathan
<Minataku> Even if you have a 64bit chip, use a 32bit OS
<eagles0513875> good for video editing and 3danimation
<eagles0513875> y
<nathan> yeah but as i said, me mate says my GFX card is already installed
<Minataku> There's no point to 64bit yet except in specialized applications
<PG> ohh come on
<Dragnslcr> PG- 64-bit processors can handle a lot more memory
<eagles0513875> that doesnt mean anything
<eagles0513875> nathan
<Arwen> nathan, "me mate"? and, like I said, go buy an NVIDIA.
<nathan> lmao
<Minataku> And considering 4GB is far more than any common desktop needs
<nathan> its true, linux people are very nvidia lol
<Minataku> The "moar memoary" argument is moot
<eagles0513875> im considering8gb pc4000 on my desktop lol
<PG> with a big ram and the newest graphicscard you bel able to do it same as 64 bit or a lot better
<eagles0513875> nathan ati doesnt have good support for newer cards go through that dude
<eagles0513875> u wont regret it
<Dragnslcr> I didn't say anyone needed that much memory right now, I was just pointing it out for informational purposes
<Minataku> ATI is utter crap
<eagles0513875> agreed
<PG> nvidia is big shit
<eagles0513875> in my desktop i have a pci-e 6600gt by evga
<nosrednaekim> nathan: so did you go to that link that eagles gave you?
<PG> i use ati and its very goooooooooooooooooooooooooood
<TeraDyne> !ohmy | PG
<ubotu> PG: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<nathan> yeah i hvae the link
<Arwen> PG, you FAIL
<eagles0513875> PG: only when it comes to having a winblows machine
<Minataku> AMD _may_ turn them around, who knows, but right now they're useless and I don't predict them making any waves in any close amount of time
<eagles0513875> nathan email it to urself so u dont lose it
<Dragnslcr> PG- you mean you found non-beta drivers?
* Arwen points out that fglrx runs slower than intel...
<eagles0513875> lol
<eagles0513875> i had no choice not to mention what is worse mine is integrated
<Dragnslcr> I had an ATI card with Win2k for a year and they never managed to get the drivers out of beta
<PG> ach ihr habt doch keine ahnung
<eagles0513875> i love intel and nvidia
<nathan> so u want me to go through it, despite kubuntu already stating my graphics card is ATI Radeon (fglrx)
<PG> labern da die grte scheie
<eagles0513875> nathan open up a shell and do this
<clintc_laptop> nvidia has a better history of supporting linux, ati and nvidia are more similar now than in the past, but I still like supporting nvidia for being there for us longer
<TeraDyne> PG, keep it english here.
<PG> ta chifscha
<justyb> Hello
<eagles0513875> type in glxinfo and if it says that direct rendering is indirect go through that link i gave u
<PG> hahah did you cant speak german
<nosrednaekim> I have an inegrated ATI, which is ONLY supported by the Fglrx
<Minataku> PG: And keep it clean even in German, too
<eagles0513875> nosrednaekim: that link will help u to get open gl to work
<kouji> hello, I want to remove the folder that contains konversation settings....where is it located?
<nosrednaekim> eagles0513875: Oh I have everything working
<PG> hahah und dann kommt der noch mit dem prog hier rein
<eagles0513875> ok
<nosrednaekim> kouji: .kde somewhere.
<eagles0513875> !language
<Arwen> w00t, Microsoft mice rule!
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
* Arwen ducks
<eagles0513875> lol
<PG> was fr eine ironie
<Minataku> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Riddell, fdoving, Mez, jpatrick, seth_k, apokryphos, nalioth, Hobbsee, robotgeek, imbrandon, gnomefreak, Hawkwind, trappist, LjL, Jucato,  haggai, fooishbar, crimsun, seth, apokryphos, DBO, nixternal or PriceChild!
<Minataku> Someone want to handle PG here?
* nosrednaekim 's microsoft mouse just broke 
<Riddell> Minataku: hmm?
<PriceChild> PG, english only in this channel.
* mode/#kubuntu [+o Riddell]  by ChanServ
<eagles0513875> nathan what does it say
<PG> its a frrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrreeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee lannnnnnnnnnnnnnnd
<Minataku> I'm thinking he's just here to cause trouble
<eagles0513875> do u ahve direct rendering or not
* mode/#kubuntu [+b *!*n=petrit@*.dip0.t-ipconnect.de]  by Riddell
* PG was kicked off #kubuntu by Riddell (Riddell)
<nixternal> slow down Riddell :)
<Minataku> Thanks a bunch, Riddell
<eagles0513875> lol
<nosrednaekim> thanks  Riddell
<justyb> kouji: It should be located in ~/.kde/share/conhig
<TeraDyne> Thanks Riddell
<eagles0513875> nathan im out dude its 1am here
<nosrednaekim> nixternal: what,you wanted the fun?
<eagles0513875> and im beat got up early this am for nothing
<nathan> direct rendering : yes
<eagles0513875> then ignore the link then
<nathan> ok
<justyb> kouji: Sorry  ~/.kde/share/config
<nixternal> nosrednaekim: JR is the quiet hacker type, and yes, maybe I wanted a little bit of that thunder :)
<eagles0513875> ill give u a link to the website that i have once i get it up and running
<eagles0513875> of simplified how to's
<nosrednaekim> nathan: could yu pastebin the whole content of that command?
<nathan> i think what i should do is juust buy a 50 montior port > RGB cable.. and have the better display anyway lol
<kouji> yes I found it....now if I install konversation again will it be a clean install?
<bryan> How would I knowif I installed my video card nvidia 7900gt correct?
<eagles0513875> for kubuntu/ubuntu
<eagles0513875> night u guys
<nathan> not unless i wanna get kicked by some IRC bot? lol
<nosrednaekim> nixternal: hehe.... can I be a mod?
<eagles0513875> lol
<eagles0513875> night
<nixternal> dunno, can you?
<bryan> kubuntu
<eagles0513875> back
<justyb> bryan: You can open a terminal and run glxinfo
<nathan> lol
* nosrednaekim wants to try kciking riddel and nixternal
<eagles0513875> .away
<nathan> it wont kick me for posting it all in will it? cayse theres alot of stuff there
<nosrednaekim> nathan: pastebin it.
<eagles0513875> lol ya
<Arwen> nathan, pastebin
<eagles0513875> !pastebin
<Minataku> I'd vote for myself to be an op, but I'm way too edgy for the authorities around here
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<nathan> "pastebin"
<Minataku> X3
<Arwen> or we'll have to kline you
<nosrednaekim> !pastebin
<eagles0513875> night
<justyb> bryan: glxinfo | grep direct  to be exact
<eagles0513875> for real this time lol
<nosrednaekim> Minataku: and who knows what that specially compiled IRC client can do...
<nosrednaekim> Minataku: kick the whole channel for insulting Gentoo?
<nathan> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27688/
<Minataku> Nah, I could use chanserv for that
<bryan> It says the verything is missing
<nosrednaekim> nathan: looking at it.
<justyb> bryan: That's a lot of missing
<nathan> ko
<mneptok> Minataku: not to mention voting for yourself is an almost instant "no" answer ;)
<nosrednaekim> nathan: ok, and what you really want to do is view things on your projector?
<voidmage> Does kde have a version of spider solitaire?
<nathan> yeah generally speaking - which is through S-Vid
<nathan> and as also stated it displays image but as if its too high a res so screen goes fuzzy and doubles up on itself (u kno the screen i mean)
<Minataku> mneptok: Not my fault I'm "too hot for IRC"
<Minataku> XD
<justyb> bryan: What video card do you have?
<nathan> nosred ill be right back, i just need to do a restart
<bryan> nvidia 7900gt
<justyb> bryan: I know silly Q, but are you running (k)ubuntu?  And which version?
<bryan> kubuntu f 7.04
<bryan> I'm trying ENVY but is not working
<justyb> bryan: Check google for a package called envy
<justyb> bryan: I see...
<justyb> bryan: That helps to know that
<nathan> im back
<nathan> jus connected the S-vid cable back in again.
<justyb> bryan: Which version of the envy script are you using?
<nathan> when i pulled off that thing i put in the pastebucket, would i have needed the S-vid cable to be plugged in at the time?
<justyb> Oh well.
<nathan> nosrednaekim: still there?
<nosrednaekim> yes
<nathan> kl kl
<nathan> did that come up red for u btw or black
<nosrednaekim> yeah.. it came up red
<nathan> kl kl
<nosrednaekim> and it gave me a little pop up.
<nathan> aah
<tikal> hi all
<nathan> find any ideas via that paste?
<nathan> and should i post another now projectors connected?
<crusty> anyone know why I cant get any Amarok themes to work?
<crusty> Is there a special trick I should know about?
<nosrednaekim> nathan: ok, you attached your projector?
<nathan> yeah
<barzin1> anyone have experience with ankhSVN?
<nathan> had to restart before it would give a display
<justyb> crusty: Is there any output to indcate an error with the theme?
<crusty> nope
<crusty> it just says that "new fun stuff has been installed" and then nothing
<nosrednaekim> nathan: you need the proprietary display driver in order to do TV-out
* AutoMatriX says hello to all gentle people
<nathan> im guessing by that you mean S-Vid yeah?
<crusty> hang on... is there a difference between Amarok FS and the one native in Kumbutu 7.04?
<nosrednaekim> !find fglrx
<ubotu> Found: fglrx-control, xorg-driver-fglrx, xorg-driver-fglrx-dev, fglrx-kernel-source
<Arwen> !info fglrx-kernel-source
<ubotu> fglrx-kernel-source: ATI binary kernel module source. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 8.34.8+2.6.20.5-16.28 (feisty), package size 212 kB, installed size 272 kB
<justyb> crusty: It seems to be working on my install but I've never known that a option to get themes direct from kde-look existed until now.
<nosrednaekim> nathan: "sudo apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx"
<nosrednaekim> run that
<nathan> ok
<nathan> u gonna be here for long (dont wanna guess half way through and kill the system again lmao)
<nathan> couldnt find package
<justyb> crusty: Yeah they are two different things
<nathan> sudo apt-get update?
<nosrednaekim> nathan: lol... yeah I will
<justyb> crusty: two different theme stuff too.
<nosrednaekim> nathan: what happened last time?
<nosrednaekim> nathan: yeah.
<nathan> dont know, i tried folloiwng a webpage i'd been left with
<nathan> hey im learning see :P lol
<DrX> when I setup Thunderbird with LDAP I get no results back and I tried every permutation of 3 articles from MozillaZine and verified the server OUs -- anyone know how to troubleshoot this?
<nosrednaekim> yep.
<nathan> when i finished i restarted and it wouldnt load linux
<nosrednaekim> :)
<nathan> hmm already updated did i spell right
<nathan> E: Couldn't find package xorg-driver-fgirx
<nathan> aaah
<nathan> glr
<nathan> im an idiot
<nathan> ok installing
<nosrednaekim> hahaha
<nosrednaekim> did THAT again?
<nathan> lol weird i usually av a crap memory too.. and yep i did lmao
<nosrednaekim> heh
<nathan> i figured it out this time tho lol
<justyb> DrX: Woha, there are about a million different things it could be.
<nathan> ok thats finished nosred
<crusty> justyb: ok thanks.. I'll se if I cant get a hold of something that can be skinned =)
<nosrednaekim> nathan: ok run this command "kdesu kate /etc/X11/xorg.conf"
<justyb> crusty: No problem.  :)
<nathan> opened
<justyb> DrX: What page did you get your directions from?
<nosrednaekim> ok, go to Section "Device"
<nosrednaekim> you see where it says "ati"?
<nathan> found it
<nathan> Section "Device"
<nathan> 	Identifier	"ATI Technologies Inc RV370 5B60 [Radeon X300 (PCIE)] "
<nathan> 	Driver		"ati"
<nathan> 	BusID		"PCI:5:0:0"
<nathan> EndSection
<nosrednaekim> change that ati to fglrx, leaving it quotes
<nosrednaekim> like Driver "fglrx"
<Arwen> and at the end, add
<Arwen> Section "Extensions"
<Arwen> Option "Composite" "false"
<Arwen> EndSection
<nosrednaekim> nathan: Arwen means at the end of the FILE
<Arwen> ^^
<Arwen> what he said
<nathan> yeah figured
<nathan> ok done that
<nosrednaekim> nathan: now, back to the Device section
<nathan> i did that last bit last time - i never modified driver thing tho
<nathan> in this text file yeah?
<nathan> section device
<nathan> Section "Device"
<nathan> 	Identifier	"ATI Technologies Inc RV370 5B60 [Radeon X300 (PCIE)] "
<nathan> 	Driver		"fglrx"
<nathan> 	BusID		"PCI:5:0:0"
<nathan> EndSection
<Arwen> yes, that looks fine (PCI:5? lol)
<nosrednaekim> put this is that section, right below the busID -> Option  "ForceMonitors" "lvds,tv"
<Arwen> how do you know he's not using VGA? in which case it would be crt1,tv
<nathan> Option  "ForceMonitors" "lvds,tv"
<nosrednaekim> Arwen: he said S-video
<Arwen> hmm
<nosrednaekim> oh... right
<nosrednaekim> worry
<nathan> guessing thats not right
<nosrednaekim> nathan: this is a laptop right?
<nathan> btw would like it to work with monitor aswell jus so you know ;) lol
<Arwen> nathan, well, are you using DVI or VGA output for your monitor? or is a laptop?
<nathan> no
<nosrednaekim> lol
<nathan> this is a server PC.. big block lol
<Arwen> and heh, an X300? that's a shitty card
<nathan> yer it is llo
<Arwen> :-P
<nosrednaekim> ok, change that lvds to crt1
<Arwen> nosrednaekim, wait, when'd we confirm it was VGA? it could also tpms1 or something
<nathan> Section "Device"
<nathan> 	Identifier	"ATI Technologies Inc RV370 5B60 [Radeon X300 (PCIE)] "
<nathan> 	Driver		"fglrx"
<nathan> 	BusID		"PCI:5:0:0"
<nathan> Option  "ForceMonitors" "crtl,tv"
<nathan> EndSection
<Arwen> tmds*
<DrX> justyb:  www.cc.isel.ipl.pt/Pessoais/LusSousa/knowledge/mozilla_ad/ and forums.msexchange.org/m_30659100/tm.htm and www.mozilla.org/projects/thunderbird/specs/ldap.html
<Arwen> nathan, don't paste to the channel..
<nathan> the above look right?
<nathan> sorry
<mo0osah> !pastebin | nathan
<ubotu> nathan: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<nosrednaekim> nathan: crt1 as is "one"
<DrX> justyb: and kb.mozillazine.org/LDAP_access_via_Address_Book
<nathan> nosred you lost me there
<nathan> aha you mean no ,tv
<Arwen> nosrednaekim, but if he uses DVI, it would be tmds
<nosrednaekim> nathan: not crt "L" crt "1" ans in the number one
<nosrednaekim> *as
<nosrednaekim> nathan: no, keep the tv
<nathan> aah crt1 im with ya
<nosrednaekim> nathan: it is a VGA monitor right?
<nosrednaekim> not DVI?
<nathan> mm DVI is the big one aint it
<Arwen> DVI is usually white colored
<Arwen> VGA is usually blue colored
<nosrednaekim> the big white one
<nathan> VGA the one like a mouse port but more pins lol
<nosrednaekim> no... thats s-video
<Arwen> ^^
<nathan> i mean old style mouses lmao
<nathan> 1 sec
<nosrednaekim> ah... right..like a serial port
<Arwen> yes, old style mice with the PS/2 ports? the round ones? that's svideo
<nathan> yeah
<Arwen> VGA is like serial
<nathan> its vga
<nathan> i google pic'd it
<nosrednaekim> nathan: so its VGA?
<nathan> yeah
<Arwen> ok, crt1 it is
<nosrednaekim> ok... paste that section again.
<nathan> in a pastebin this time ;) lol
<dewey> good day mates
<nosrednaekim> yeah..actually pastebin the whole file
<dewey> gutsy-gibbon 2 would not boot for me?
<justyb> DrX: What error are you getting?
<nathan> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27690/
<nathan> ok ill amend and pastebin the lot
<nosrednaekim> I think those kinda things go over to #kubuntu-devel
<dewey> justyb: no error it stops in middle of boot.
<nathan> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27691/
<justyb> dewey: ???
<DrX> justyb:  no error, just no results.  supposed to be able to enter something in the (advanced) search box & get results.
<justyb> DrX: And you are sure that there is information in the directory?
<Arwen> !icecast
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about icecast - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Arwen> ...
<nosrednaekim> nathan: tab that Option force monitors in to be even with the other options.
<CliffJumper> So I have a couple of packages which I've source compiled and "dpkg -i"-ed, and adept has them marked as upgradeable, even though the version numbers are exactly the same... what gives?
<nosrednaekim> and nathantab the "option composite false" in as well
<nathan> ok
<Arwen> CliffJumper, apt prefers non-local packages
<Arwen> add a prefix to them
* nosrednaekim wishes ubuntu uses smart which you can use to lock packages
<Arwen> (and for the record, use the "dpkg-buildpackage" command, it's good)
<nathan> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27692/
<Arwen> oh yeah, s/prefix/suffix
<Arwen> prefixes are bad
<CliffJumper> Arwen: that's what i used to compile them and create the deb; how do I add a suffix?
<justyb> Aw smack...  Got to go.  Got to start cooking dinner or the whole family is going to kill me.
<DrX> yes.  i can see the information on the server AND from another client running a different email client
<Arwen> CliffJumper, edit the changelog file and add a new version
<Arwen> making it a higher one than the previous
<CliffJumper> Arwen: Thanks!
<nosrednaekim> nathan: and the Option Composite False at the end too.... tab that in.
<justyb> DrX: Sorry I've got to go.
<nosrednaekim> i'm not sure is it matters... but we don't want totake chances
<justyb> DrX: Hope things work out.
<nathan> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27694/
<nosrednaekim> Great!
<nathan> ko, that look good now yeah?
<sooti> hello, where can I download the oxygen iconset
<Arwen> nosrednaekim, wait, don't we need specific settings for the TV?
* Arwen detects a fail
<nosrednaekim> now, if the X server crashes in the next step we do, log in from the command line, and change that file back to the way it was before with "sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf"
<nosrednaekim> Arwen: we do that with aticonfigure I believe
<Tm_T> sooti: sure you can, BUT it won't help you much I afraid
<Arwen> hmm
<nathan> eh lol
<Tm_T> sooti: because icon naming has changed from KDE3 to KDE4
<sooti> ahh... I see
<nathan> lmao... gonna b fun tryin 2 do the TV card .. lmfao but thats a differnet matter
<Arwen> !u | nathan
<ubotu> nathan: Unless you're Dutch or Flemish, the letter 'U' is not a pronoun.  If you want to be taken more seriously, please bother to type out the extra letters in "you".  The same goes for "why", "because", "anyone", and so on..
<Arwen> just a thought
<Arwen> (I'm just kidding)
<nathan> lol
<nathan> laugh out loud even
<Arwen> :-P
<nosrednaekim> nathan: log out, and in KDM select "restart x server", its in one of the menus.
<Arwen> (/me would go watch a movie, but shoutcast is so fun)
<sooti> A bot trying to reinforce english grammar in an internet chatroom.....that's amusing
<nathan> eh do i have to acutally logout to restart x-server
<nosrednaekim> haha
<nosrednaekim> nathan: yes
<nathan> cause i got log out, hibernate, restart or turn off
<nathan> so log out, THEN i get restart X-server
<nosrednaekim> just log out.
<Arwen> nathan, well, no, but restarting it will kill your session anyway
<Arwen> hit "ctrl+alt+backspace"
<nathan> what haps if x-server crashes lol
<nathan> cause i cant get back on here if it dont load
<nosrednaekim> nathan: you'll get sent to the command line
<nosrednaekim> you log in there, and do that nano command I said
<Arwen> ^^
<nosrednaekim> then reboot
<nathan> got a msn addy i can add ya on my other comp incase it goes dead?
<Arwen> you know, there's plenty of IRC clients available, I'm sure you'll manage
<nosrednaekim> go to www.meemo.com and you can log onto IRC from there
<Arwen> in fact, you can use IRC from the command line (with irssi)
<nathan> i got Mirc ono ther comp but cudn get it to connect to server
<ardchoille> I use irssi and I think it's awesome.
<nathan> whats line i use on command line if it fails
<nathan> o yer i  should probably save xorg.conf before i try restart lmao
<nathan> would help
<nosrednaekim> " sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf" and change it back to what it was before
<nathan> so delete the extra lines and put driver back to ATI right
<nosrednaekim> yeah.
<nathan> lemme write that line and ill give it a try
<Arwen> make sure you do "nano -w" or the file will be garbled once you save it
<nathan> eh
<nosrednaekim> Arwen: waa?
<Arwen> yes, -w means no linebreaks
<Arwen> without it, if you have a line longer than the screen, it'll get split
<ardchoille> -w disables wrapping of long lines
<nosrednaekim> ah!
<nosrednaekim> ok
<nathan> so would i put sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf -w
<ardchoille> Which should be the default behaviour, IMHO
<Arwen> -w before the filename is a better idea
<Arwen> ardchoille, yeah...
<nathan> sudo nano -w /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<nosrednaekim> yeah
<nathan> ok
<nathan> wish me luck! lmao
<nosrednaekim> ok.
<intelikey> is this a real url or a link in a page ?   https://a248.e.akamai.net/f/674/9206/0/www2.ati.com/drivers/linux/ ???
<Arwen> real URL
<Arwen> many companies host files on akamai to keep stress off their servers
<Arwen> MS does it tooo
<Arwen> oh wait, that's not a real URL, it's mangled
<nosrednaekim> intelikey: what do you want those drivers for?
<nosrednaekim> uhhh...oh... our good freind nathan is taking a while.
<CliffJumper> nosrednaekim: is he a *fiend*?
<Arwen> nosrednaekim, yeah, lol
<nosrednaekim> oh ... I always spell that wrong..
* nosrednaekim goes to configure text replacement
<CliffJumper> nosrednaekim: I like when I misspell it and it makes a different, legitimate word
* CliffJumper is the WORST at spelling
<nosrednaekim> friend
<nosrednaekim> yay! it worked!
<intelikey> -:- CTCP PING reply from intelikey: 61.773 seconds  <<< few hours from now i'll answer.
<hitmanWilly> intelikey: gotta love that dial-up
<nosrednaekim> who says?
<Arwen> lol
<intelikey> na   i don't have too       :)
<CliffJumper> So, before *buntu, what didstros did you use?
* intelikey knows how to love and HATE !
<webbhost> phew
<raymond> what is the command to reconfigure xorg?
<nalioth> raymond: /msg ubotu fixres
<Arwen> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<MrKimm> Can anyone tell me how to change screenresolution in KDE? (as in... where is the tool)
<webbhost> nosred
<nosrednaekim> ah.
<nosrednaekim> hello
<webbhost> crashed
<nosrednaekim> my fiend
<hitmanWilly> CliffJumper: slack mainly
<nosrednaekim> suse, slackware
<MrKimm> CliffJumper, Fedora Core before Ubuntu :)
<webbhost> im in failsafe mode, and ive changed it back
<webbhost> but how do ya save the file lmao
<webbhost> (nathan)
<nosrednaekim> webbhost: in nano?
<hitmanWilly> CliffJumper: tho i am still using gentoo on my desktop
<webbhost> yeah
<webbhost> is it CTRL - O (WriteOut) ?
<nosrednaekim> Ctrl+x
<CliffJumper> Gentoo for me, too
<webbhost> exit?
<webbhost> guessin it asks if i want to save
<raymond> no not to fix the resolution. i just loaded the ati drivers and i want x to use them
<nosrednaekim> yeah, exiting works
<webbhost> ok its wrote
<webbhost> ill give it a hard reset, see if it loads
<intelikey> heh my network transfer speed is a four digit number, unfortunately it's in bytes and the first digit is one...
<nosrednaekim> webbhost: edit it again and make sure its fine
<webbhost> ok
<nosrednaekim> 26K here baby!
<webbhost> driver ATI, bottom lines are gone
<nosrednaekim> great.
<raymond> !xorg
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<nosrednaekim> ok,ctrl+alt+del
<webbhost> i reckon it could be those last 3 lines nos
<webbhost> cause i changed them last time and it did the same
<MrKimm> Can real noone tell me how to change screen-resolution? It shouldnt take more than a few secunds...
<webbhost> except last time i dint know how to put it back lmao
<nosrednaekim> webbhost: hmmm... I don't know what could do it... we can check once you are back in X.
<webbhost> woo its back in
<webbhost> phew lol
<nosrednaekim> webbhost: good.
<webbhost> me heart sunk when it went dead lol
<webbhost> i was like ... no way
<webbhost> lol
<nosrednaekim> ok now pastebin this file " /var/log/Xorg.1.log"
<nathan> lo again
<MrKimm> ok.... seemed to be able to figure it out after setting it to "Windows" behaviour...
<nathan> ok should i try changing the "driver" to ATI, and restarting X-server with that alone?
<ghsry5w56uwy6> Can anyone tell me how to install Kubuntu 7.0.4  with nvida drivers. I try to install Kubuntu and I get a black screen. I can only fin how to enable drivers after install
<nosrednaekim> nathan: pastebin the last 200 lines or so of /var/log/Xorg.1.log
<nathan> ok
<nathan> mm i go sudo nano /var/log/Xorg.1.log right
<nosrednaekim> no " cat /var/log/Xorg.1.log"
<nosrednaekim> that'll be easier
<nosrednaekim> no need for sudo either... you aren't editing it.
<crusty> can someone recommend a good mp3 player for Kumbuntu that isnt Amarok?
<intelikey> ghsry5w56uwy6 install with the "alternative" text based installer
<nathan> nathan@nathan:~$ cat /var/log/Xorg.1.log
<nathan> cat: /var/log/Xorg.1.log: No such file or directory
<hitmanWilly> crusty: kmplayer
<MrKimm> crusty, Noatun is good :)
<nosrednaekim> crusty: exaile
<crusty> will try them all :p thanks =)
<kilrae> does xmms still exist?
<ardchoille> crusty: I use xmms and I love it
<MrKimm> crusty, Noatun can be made to look like Winamp amoung other things :)
<hitmanWilly> crusty: or VLC (from the web, not the repos)
<nosrednaekim> nathan: hmm..
<nathan> could always take a look in the folder see what "is" in there
<ghsry5w56uwy6> intelikey: do i need to download the alternative cd to do that?
<nosrednaekim> nathan: well there is 0.log, but thats your current session
<intelikey> ghsry5w56uwy6 yes.
<MrKimm> Can anyone tell me why fonts look so much bigger in KDE than in GNOME/XFCE? I have to set them to size 8 to make them look like size 10
<crusty> I have to say, as a former Windows user, that this ad and remove thing kicks ass!! no reboots or anything =)
<nosrednaekim> nathan: go try to just switch out ATI for fglrx
<nathan> think iv got it
<ghsry5w56uwy6> thanks; that really sucks
<nosrednaekim> what?
<nathan> Xorg.0.log.old
<nosrednaekim> crusty: indeed it does
<ardchoille> crusty: Reboots are usually only for kernel upgrades.
<nosrednaekim> nathan: pastebin it, we'll see
<nathan> ok
<kilrae> you know what i don't understand? companies (canadian ones anyway) can offer unlimited wired internet for about $40, and you can get unlimited streaming video and radio for $15 on your cell phone, but they charge you like 10 cents a kilobyte to check the weather
<nathan> "pastebin"
<hitmanWilly> kilrae: money making sccheme
<nosrednaekim> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<nathan> pfft silly bot
<intelikey> crusty it's not that this add/remove is so good, it's just that the M$ way is abominable.
<nathan> ty
<nathan> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27704/
<ardchoille> nathan: Nah, the bot's fine, you're suffering from PEBCAK, lol
<not-Timmay> anyone use GIMP?
<ardchoille> I use gimp
<nathan> lol
<nathan> whats pebcak lmao
<crusty> nevertheless, I am realy enjoying listening to music uniterupted and mucking about with everything without the entire computer going up into flames :)
<ardchoille> Problem Exists Between Chair And Keyboard
<nathan> lol crusty u just converted from XP or summat
<crusty> yup!
<nosrednaekim> nathan: something's wrong with the config file
<nathan> lol what a guess
<nathan> guessin you mean something was wrong (until we changed it back)
<nosrednaekim> nathan: right
<nathan> ok well shall i try change to "ati" driver and see if that loads first
<nathan> (also it is ati all lower caps right?
<kilrae> you sometimes need to restart
<nosrednaekim> nathan: what are you using now?
<hitmanWilly> nathan: looks like maybe somethings mispelled somewhere or commented where it shouldn't be
<jarn> How do I have xinit run two commands?
<ardchoille> kilrae: You mean reboot? Why?
<MrKimm> Could anyone tell me why Tango looks like its missing colours in Konqueror? :S
<nathan> you want me to pastebin curr xorg.conf?
<kilrae> ardchoille: making changes to grub?
<ardchoille> kilrae: Ah, yeah
<kilrae> :P
<nosrednaekim> nathan: ok... thats easy enough
<nathan> mr kimm ya need more oranges lol
<hitmanWilly> nathan: the one you tried to boot on previously
<hitmanWilly> nathan: the one that generated that log
<nosrednaekim> hitmanWilly: he edited that one unfortunately
<nathan> mm ill av 2 look back in pastebins to find that
<hitmanWilly> oh, nm then
<nathan> can find it in pastebins rnos
<nosrednaekim> ah right... good idea
<not-Timmay> ok so in GIMP I am opening an image and trying to add new text, but the text isn't the color I am choosing...how can I get it to be the color I want?
<nosrednaekim> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27694/
<nathan> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27694/
<nathan> lol beat me to it
<nathan> hmm
<nathan> jjust had a thought
<nathan> line 142, im still missing a tab aint i?
<nosrednaekim> no.
<nathan> I dont need a tab between the "composite" and "false" then
<nosrednaekim> but it doesn't like line 142
<nosrednaekim> no
<nathan> that log say it dint like it?
<nosrednaekim> yeah. it said there was a parsing error on line 142
<nathan> o ye
<nosrednaekim> do you want 3d acceleration?
<nathan> genearlly speaking yeah cause i got a radio flight sim
<nathan> but will have to do that via some form of emulator i think
<nosrednaekim> ok.
<nathan> i doubt theres a linux version for it
<nosrednaekim> nathan: which radio flight emulator?
<nathan> realflight G3
<nosrednaekim> nathan: sweet... wish I had that.
<nosrednaekim> i'm a RC plane guy too
<nathan> cool man lol
<nathan> Helicopters here lol but its all good ai
<nosrednaekim> thats one linux app i've never found.. there is flightgear tho... TAHT is nice
<nathan> i like the planes just as much :P just not brave enough to try building one lol
<nosrednaekim> haha
<nosrednaekim> anyway... lemme see whats with that line 142
<nathan> ok
<hitmanWilly> nosrednaekim: that's just the end of the file
<bob_> i just installed the feisty 32 bit and wanted to know should i add an antivirus program
<nosrednaekim> 143 is the end of the file..
<nosrednaekim> bob_: nope.. no need
<bob_> ok just checking
<hitmanWilly> nosrednaekim: the console calls the first line 0, not one like the pastebin
<Daisuke_Ido> unzip has me peeved.  i want to take a group of archives and extract into subdirectories based on the archive filename.  easy enough from konqueror (using ark's integration), but i can't for the life of me figure out how to do it with unzip
<nosrednaekim> AH!
<not-Timmay> ok so in GIMP I am opening an image and trying to add new text, but the text isn't the color I am choosing...how can I get it to be the color I want?
<bob_> came from windows 98 so just wanted to make sure
<nathan> so we may be 1 line off?
<hitmanWilly> nosrednaekim: im going through it looking for missing close ", etc
<bob_> have a nice evening
<nosrednaekim> ah right.
<Daisuke_Ido> bob_: you have just taken about 100 steps up OS Evolution ladder.
<Daisuke_Ido> i would like to be the first to say congratulations
<bob_> thank you
<nosrednaekim> I would like to be first... but I can't ;)
<Daisuke_Ido> you can be second, and two is higher than one! </grade school logic>
<nosrednaekim> hitmanWilly: I don't see anything wrong.
<hitmanWilly> nosrednaekim: nah, im not seeing anything either...
<nathan> nosrednaekim: what happens if we dont add htose lines at bottom?
<nosrednaekim> Daisuke_Ido: you forgot to enter grade school logic... or have you been using it ever since I came in here?
<Daisuke_Ido> hmm, i suppose i could attempt to write a shell script to do what i want with unzip...
<nosrednaekim> nathan: i'm not sure. I think 3d acceration just doesn't work.
<Daisuke_Ido> nosrednaekim: whoops :)
<nosrednaekim> lol
<nathan> :( lol
<Daisuke_Ido> i have exactly *no* experience writing shell scripts...
<nosrednaekim> nathan: but thats only temporary.
<jhutchins> not-Timmay: You have to use teh color chooser to set foreground/background colors for the current operation.
<hitmanWilly> it may have a jacked EOF marker or something
<Daisuke_Ido> time to learn by doing :D
<nosrednaekim> hitmanWilly: maybe we should just replace it with mine?
<hitmanWilly> nosrednaekim: how close is it?
<nosrednaekim> everything but the screen and the busID
<nosrednaekim> resolutions I mean
<hitmanWilly> nosrednaekim: ok, that's easily fixed
<nosrednaekim> right... working on it.
<nathan> how  ome it be temporary?
<hitmanWilly> back in a minute...bio break
<trakinas> has anyone here ever ran any 3d app with SiS boards?
<nosrednaekim> nathan: we're fixing it to be permanat
<nosrednaekim> trakinas: fugettaboutit
<nathan> you work for linux then?
<trakinas> nosrednaekim: heeheheh. i kind of tried it again, knowing it will never work just for the sake of "i cannot be beaten by a non-living creature""
<nosrednaekim> haha
<nosrednaekim> nathan: no. we;re fixing your xorg config file
<nosrednaekim> nathan: ok "kdesu kate /etc/X11/xorg.conf"
<nosrednaekim> and erase everything in there.
<nathan> ooh lol
<nathan> ok
<nosrednaekim> then go here http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27707/plain/
<nosrednaekim> and put all that text in the file
<_gtt_> anyone have problems with k3b recognizing media changes?
<_gtt_> (swapping disks and it doesn't even know i've opened the tray)
* nosrednaekim has to leave soon to try gutsy
<nathan> nosred is it possible to save xorg.conf current as xorg.conf.backup, then save new
<nosrednaekim> nathan: good idea... yeah, do that
<nathan> so if new one dont work, can delete .conf and rename right?
<nosrednaekim> yeah
<trakinas> _gtt_: i got problems with the kernel and my dvd drive. does it makes you feel better?
<nathan> whats command again, i losti t
<nathan> nah i got it
<nathan> ok saved
<nosrednaekim> ok
<yurimxpxman> with inkscape, is there any way to make a certain portion of an image transparent throughout all of the layers in that area?
<webbhost> ok going to speak on here whilst i restart X-server
<nosrednaekim> yurimxpxman: #inkscape
<nosrednaekim> nathan: ok,
<webbhost> ooh
<webbhost> looking good
<webbhost> o wait
<webbhost> would help if i dint just "log off"..
<webbhost> im a tit
<nosrednaekim> don't hard restart if it fails
<webbhost> ok i wont
<nosrednaekim> indeed
<nosrednaekim> you don't have to restart the computer
<nosrednaekim> just press ctrl+alt+del on the login screen
<webbhost> loaded back up believe it or not
<Daisuke_Ido> hmm...  bleh.
<nosrednaekim> and that will restart the x server which is all that matters
<webbhost> i pressed restart X-server and it went black then went to login screen
<webbhost> so i logged in again
<webbhost> ooh
<webbhost> and projector works!
<webbhost> neat
<webbhost> you truly are a god
<webbhost> lol
<nosrednaekim> no i'm not
<hitmanWilly> nosrednaekim: ctrl-alt-bksp
<webbhost> well ya ent no but it sounded good at the time lol
<nosrednaekim> haha... oh man./.. its getting late here
<Daisuke_Ido> i'm just a man.  a man with the powers of a god, but a man nonetheless.
<nathan> just need to turn me res down no so it fits all in the screen llo
<nosrednaekim> nathan: oh... well...
<nathan> lol
<nosrednaekim> I have NO CLUE how to do that stuff
<nosrednaekim> I think it has to be the same res for both monitors.
<nosrednaekim> not sure on that.
<nosrednaekim> you can go into system settings-> display and change the res.
<nathan> woo
<rixxon> The quality of video and audio sucks in kubuntu compared to my previous archlinux installation, am I missing something?
<nathan> all i need to do now is install the eqivilent of powerDVD and im ready! lol
<rixxon> I doubt it is the codecs or applications, I have tried mplayer too
<nosrednaekim> rixxon: dunno, drivers?
<rixxon> Possibly?
<nathan> i changed res on both btw nos lol this is how i had it on XP anyway
<nosrednaekim> nathan: ok, cool
<nosrednaekim> !dvd | nathan
<ubotu> nathan: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<nathan> nosrednaekim: got any recommended ... you beat me to it lol
<nosrednaekim> lol
<nathan> luckil adept is one of the things i DO know how to use ll
<not-Timmay> does anyone use GIMP?
<nosrednaekim> #gimp
<not-Timmay> no one is talking in there
<Daisuke_Ido> must avoid ball-gag and gimp suit jokes...
<Daisuke_Ido> nope, couldn't do it.
<hitmanWilly> XD
<nosrednaekim> nathan: ok, laterz I have to run
<hitmanWilly> maybe they're all in their boxes?
<nathan> laterz nosred, again thanks a million for your help, much appreciated mate
<nosrednaekim> see ya around
<nathan> yup :)
<rixxon> nosrednaekim: how do I check what drivers I use
<nosrednaekim> come back if you have any problems... i'm ussually on
<nosrednaekim> rixxon: glxconfig
<nosrednaekim> sorry, glxinfo
<mneptok> Misssster Aaaaanderson
<bob_> i have a tiger jet network modem installed but not working and needed to know if driver is issue or modem will not work
<rixxon> nosrednaekim: kinda cryptic
<roho> i'm using konqueror. up until yesterday, flash worked fine everywhere. now, it only works in a couple places. notably, i can't use youtube at all. i reinstalled all flash-related packages and it still doesn't work.  anyone have an idea as to what i should do next?
<roho> anyone?
<hitmanWilly> roho: youtube uses java as well, correct? maybe reinstall that...
<roho> weird.
<roho> alright
<roho> i haven't changed anything
<roho> everything worked fine
<Schuenemann> which program can I use for inserting subtitles in an AVI file?
<not-Timmay> how come (in GIMP) when i open an image and try to use the text tool it doesn't use the color I selected it uses an old color?
<trakinas> not-Timmay: it has a separated color for the text
<trakinas> see the text tool dialog
<dewey> good day mates
* trakinas idle. 
<dewey> I am here via gutsy-gibbon2
<not-Timmay> trakinas: right i have selected an orange-redish color in the text tool section, the FG and BG and it shows up as grey
<sparr> how can i avoid clamav upgrade warnings in my cron output?  without updating clamav more often than packaging allows
<not-Timmay> i chose blue, red, yellow and green and every time i try to type text it shows up grey
<trakinas> not-Timmay: send a screen shot of your tools to me.
<trakinas> put it in imageshack.us
<trakinas> and i will see what i can do. if i cant help, #gimp
<rixxon> Any ideas why the sound quality is shit?
<trakinas> this is #kubuntu, and I have things to do. :/ sorry
<not-Timmay> yea i'm in the gimp chat an no one is talking...
<not-Timmay> where do you want me to send the SS?
<not-Timmay> oh nvm
<not-Timmay> i c
<not-Timmay> http://img176.imageshack.us/img176/7092/ss0001bz1.jpg
<not-Timmay> trakinas: there ya go
<not-Timmay> i really hope you can help cause I'm stuck..
<rixxon> Haha, this is just typical. My headphone was not fully plugged in, hence the shitty audio quality.
<not-Timmay> if I start a new file it will work, but it isn't allowing me to use a current image and put the text in my color on the image
<noredna> rixxon: lol
<noredna> and your video cable probably wasn;'t plugged in either
<not-Timmay> but if i copy and poste the text with the color i want it turns it into grey again
<noredna> accounting for the poor video quality
<rixxon> Video was never bad though, it just felt bad as a cause of the audio
<theone_> Hi all, I'm having problems with Squid 2.6 on ubuntu server 7.04. I'm able to get a connection using Firefox by setting up the proxy settings using port 3128 but nothing else gets an internet connection. Can someone point me in the right direction to get it to be transparent. I've followed several tutorials and none have worked for me.
<webbhost> hmm peeps
<webbhost> jus clicked log off on me comp, its gone black screen with mouse, not moving
<webbhost> (just done 150 updates tho) - is it normal for it to take a few minutes?
<intelikey> webbhost no.
<webbhost> guessin its time for a hard reset then?
<intelikey> give it 10 minutes   possable network timeout   no longer
<webbhost> ko
<TheWoozle> Can anyone recommend a good place to go for help with making WLAN work under kubuntu 7.04? I haven't been able to get mine to work reliably, although it was fine under 6.10.
<intelikey> there is nothing that should be able to hold one more than 10 min
<intelikey> and it snouldn't wait for a timeout on halt/reboot   but that doesn't mean it wont.
<dsmith_> hello room
<webbhost> hi
<intelikey> !wifi | TheWoozle these docs are all i know about
<ubotu> TheWoozle these docs are all i know about: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<TheWoozle> Thx. /me looks at...
<webbhost> sod it ill restart it... taking too long
<yurimxpxman> is there anyone in here who's handy with inkscape? #inkscape isn't very talkative tonight :-)
<TheWoozle> (I've *probably* checked those already, and got a bunch of new commands, but I'm still left with some mysteries.)
<trakinas> not-Timmay: if you are doing a webpage menu with gifs, DONT. lol
<level1> Hi, my computer has been doing this thing when It resumes from suspend, some times, but not all the time, the keyboard will be completely unresponsive, and the touchpad (its a laptop)... the usb mouse works fine, and I can see the login box, but I can't type my password, so I have no choice but to force reboot my computer
<trakinas> accessibility, my friend. =P
<level1> gifs are quite obsolete
<level1> use png
<not-Timmay> trakinas: yea i just saw why it was doing that...i'm using jpg now
<dsmith_> gifs are oldddd
<not-Timmay> or do you have another suggestion?
<trakinas> not-Timmay: =P
<not-Timmay> lol hey i just use whatever the monkey give me....i didn't look at the ext until i tried saving it
<trakinas> not-Timmay: if you have to change your text colour, you must double click on it, or else it wont change the text colour or any other properties.
<Schuenemann> level1, can png be animated?
<trakinas> not-Timmay: i suggest not using images in menus.
<level1> Schuenemann: not an expert, but i think not
<trakinas> not-Timmay: if you want a gradient, you can use a background image, but NOT TEXT IMAGE.
<level1> Schuenemann: there is a png based animation standard, but i don't think its widely used
<not-Timmay> they are going to be buttons on the webpage...and unfortunatley i don't get to tell them what to do LOL
<Schuenemann> k
<trakinas> not-Timmay: you still can use backgrounds-images and pure texts
<trakinas> *background.
<not-Timmay> yea but they want them shaded certain ways
<trakinas> not-Timmay: the text?
<not-Timmay> yea
<trakinas> oh damn. :/
<trakinas> lol
<not-Timmay> yea :(
<not-Timmay> lol
<not-Timmay> means more work for me
<intelikey> not-Timmay what ever you do.  open the page in a text based browser and look at it one time before you ok it.     lynx or w3b maybe.
<trakinas> not-Timmay: in anyways, dont forget the title=" " on everyimage
<not-Timmay> lol
<Dragnslcr> Schuenemann- I think animated PNG's are called MNG's. Not many programs support them yet
<not-Timmay> yea the html code is finished, just need the artwork
<trakinas> if for some reason the image link is broken, you still can navigate through it.
<trakinas> Dragnslcr: including IE
<Schuenemann> trakinas, shouldn't it be the ALT attribute?
<trakinas> Schuenemann: I use both. i never know. lol
<Schuenemann> title is for displaying a hint when the mover hovers it
<not-Timmay> thanks for the help, back to the "drawing board" hehe
<trakinas> Schuenemann: but i guess alt is what shows up on hover, and title what is beneath the image.
<Schuenemann> alt is for when the image isn't loaded (and is obligated)
<intelikey> mng   yuch  something else to slow down the loading of pages.
<trakinas> not-Timmay: good luck!
<not-Timmay> thanks
<Schuenemann> trakinas, it's actually the opposite
<trakinas> Schuenemann: thanks! i told you. i never know.
<Schuenemann> how come never? I just told you
<trakinas> Schuenemann: he!
<root__> beryl is for gnome? whats the package for kde?
<Dragnslcr> Guess he didn't care
<Schuenemann> who?
<Dragnslcr> Or realized you should never IRC as root
<tinin> Hi! I get a weird message in k3b: "cdrecord will be run without root privileges"  Could someone tell me how to change this?
<Daisuke_Ido> tinin: k3bsetup
<Dragnslcr> Why do you need to burn a CD as root?
<level1> Dragnslcr: for some reason, your not part of cdrom unless you manually do it
<tinin> Daisuke_Ido that command is not on my system
<tinin> i tried
<trakinas> Dragnslcr: he said the msg is weird, not he cant burn it with root privileges.
<Daisuke_Ido> hrm
<level1> that sounds like a cdrom group problem to me, one of the many quirks of ubuntu
<tinin> old versions of k3b had a gui to do this
<trakinas> I know that for some reason kubuntu kernel does not likes my dvd device.
<tinin> it was k3bsetup2
<level1> is there a way to run a mini-desktop environment in some sort of virtualized context so that I don't have to log out?  I want to try out enlightenment
<intelikey> level1 shitch users
<Evolution2> i cant seem to empty my trash can. am i doing something wrong
<tinin> level1 yes, dowload an enlightenment live cd and run it under virtualbox
<tinin> enlightenment is really nice
<level1> intelikey: my graphics card doesn't support switching to a virtual terminal
* trakinas loves enlightenment
<intelikey> level1 no. the menu selection  "switch users"
<level1> tinin: I've run it before, and it didn't have any programs installed (I don't think it even had terminal) so I couldn't do anything... it didn't detect and gnome or kde programs either
<intelikey> it leaves your desktop and starts another one.
<tinin> level1 you can have it installed and chose in your kdm session
<tinin> so you can modify it
<level1> like, there literally was nothing to do but log out
<trakinas> question: i cant switch back to the tty where KDE is running when going to tty1, for exemple. i mean, all alt+control+f* shows the same screen.
<tinin> but its a bit buggy still
<level1> tinin: what do you mean?
<intelikey> level1 and can you explain that post please ? "<level1> intelikey: my graphics card doesn't support switching to a virtual terminal"  <<< hardware never supports that.  the kernel does.
<tinin> for example i can not put it in spanish all the menu, and that sux for me
<tinin> i've got the latest version of e17 and it's in alfa state
<trakinas> tinin: help on translating it. it hasnt being all traslated yet (probably)
<intelikey> trakinas press the button that disables the "internet + multimedia" extentions of your keyboard off.  then alt will work.
<tinin> trakinas it has a good translation yet
<trakinas> tinin: e17 is alpha. always was. and always will be
<tinin> no
<tinin> they're getting better
<tinin> and really close to an stable release
<level1> intelikey: tell that to ati
<trakinas> intelikey: where is it located? what I meant it i cant get back to X if i go to any other tty.
<BrightEyes`> whats the similar beryl package for KDE ?
<trakinas> tinin: but it is alpha since i 2002, if my memory does not tricky me.
<tinin> i'm installing an old computer tonight, I got it for my mom and i was thinking of installing her e17 or something nice and speedy
<trakinas> BrightEyes`: not beryl, xgl. is AIGLX
<BrightEyes`> oh
<trakinas> tinin: hmmmm... will she get used to clicks on desktop showing menus? =P
<tinin> trakinas yes, but since ps3, they seem to claim the're more stable. It is beeing used under yellow dog distro for ps3
<intelikey> trakinas yes i understand.    try alt+f7    if that's one of those 114 key keyboards with the scroll wheel   you have to press the upper most left button   before the alt and ctrl keys work togather.
<BrightEyes`> trakinas: which is better beryl or AIGLX?
<trakinas> and i prefered e17 2005~2006 desklets, when they were indenpendent.
<trakinas> BrightEyes`: I meant: you will still run Beryl, but instead of using xgl+beryl, it would be beryl_aiglx
<trakinas> if im not wrong...
<tinin> trakinas you should try it lately, it even has got desktop icons, the same as my kde/gnome ones
<trakinas> tinin: i kind of dont use desktop icons...
<intelikey> level1 your vidio driver is the issue.    let me guess   ati + amd64 bit    on a laptop ?
<trakinas> intelikey: it could be intel! =P
<tinin> i do, i need a simple desktop for my mom, but icewm is awful
<tinin> i don't know other ones
<aroo> tinin: xfce is light and easy
<trakinas> tinin: xfce.
<Evolution2> intelikey: i need some help with my recycling bin on KDE. it wont let me empty it.
<intelikey> tinin i like blackbox or fluxbox
<trakinas> also *box +desklets and a program that puts icons on xfce and box that i forgot the name
<tinin> i'm downloading xubuntu, i'll try but seems like gnome
<intelikey> Evolution2 open a konsole and use the rm command on it
<aroo> tinin: it is quite similar, is that a problem?
<tinin> yes
<tinin> i wanted a start
<tinin> menu
<tinin> like kde/winblows
<tj_> how do i install my mic in my gnome installation it did it automatically
<intelikey> tinin there is one.  right click
<aroo> tinin: you know you can move and edit default gnome windows?
<aroo> tinin: menus rather
<tinin> i feel very stupid with gnome and mom is learning windows right now, but i WONT let her use that
<intelikey> tinin or do you mean in xfce4 ?   there's one there too
<trakinas> tj_: just plug and be happy.
<trakinas> but check if channels arent mute
<trakinas> tinin: GOOD BOY!
<tj_> it is plugged in where can i see that channels status
<intelikey> and gnome has a menu also.  you don't have to use that three teir thing they default to
<aroo> tinin: guess you'll just stick with Windows then if you want a Windows only look
<tinin> finished downloading, i'm going to partitionate, has xubuntu gparted?
<tinin> aroo noNOnoNO
<intelikey> i'm sure
<trakinas> i kind of get pissed off with my college "digital inclusion program". they teach windows (at least not office, rather OpenOffice) to poor people and old fellas. dude... how they suppose to aquite a windows licence? if they manage to buy an used or even new pc they probably will go for piracy.
<intelikey> aroo why kde comes close enough to fool most people
<tinin> i wanted a compiz look, but this was a donated old pc
<tinin> i'd like to show her kde
<aroo> kde on an old pc? yuck
<tinin> i guess
<trakinas> tinin: yep. dont try to give it a complete windows look-n-feel.
<trakinas> aroo: he said he WOULD like. hehe
<level1> intelikey: you were talking about my video card... I'm on a stock 32 bit intel, but with fglrx
<level1> When in enlightenment, how do I switch back to my kde session?  and don't tell me alt-ctrl-F7, that didn't work
<trakinas> level1: left click, log-out session
<intelikey> level1 as i said before hardware matters not.  the kernel is what supports the consoles and even xorg is running in a console.   it you can't switch between consoles (probably because they don't display correctly) it's a software issue.  the vidio driver interfeering with the kernels use of the vidio hardware.
<clouder`grr> Anyone here use the alternate cd with LVM?  If so, any major bugs or issues I should be aware of before giving it a go?
<level1> intelikey: yes you are right... but is there a single program that can fix it for this particular graphics card?  If not, then its as good as a hardware issue
<intelikey> and if you setup your keyboard correctly alt+crtl+f# does work.
<mneptok> trakinas: people get taught that stuff because that's all the instructors know.
<level1> trakinas: but what if I don't want to log out?
<mneptok> trakinas: i.e. don't order steak at a vegan restaurant
<level1> intelikey: well, it just beep and didn't do anything
<intelikey> level1 try   alt+sysRQ+R then alt+ctrl+f#
<intelikey> beep means the input is not usable.
<intelikey> thus the keyboard is not configured correctly
<level1> intelikey: it works fine in kde
<intelikey> level1 cause kde remaps the keboard
<arrautza> hi guy & girls... wanna know what is the real meaning og "purging" on adept?
<level1> except for windows key... that doesn't work for some reason
<trakinas> arrautza: if Im not wrong, purge removes the program itself, the source, and the deb's.
<level1> arrautza: is it different than apt-get remove --purge?
<tj_> kde is better then gnome but windows is a hell of a lot easier
<intelikey> level1 you are describing (over and over) keyboard input error/s    setup your xorg and any deasktop envs to use the keyboard correctly and you'll quit cussin' your hardware.  :)
<arrautza> should i remove or purg??
<GrueTamer> remove removes the regular files, purge gets rid of the config files too
<hitmanWilly> tj_: try purging mcafee sometime and then tell me that again :P
<trakinas> i was going to point that it depends on where you start learning to use a computer: if on a windows, or if on kde...
<intelikey> hitmanWilly too late
<hitmanWilly> ah, crap...
<level1> arrautza: remove, that way if you reinstall you can get some of the configuration back, unless you are having trouble, then purge
<arrautza> if i wont to back to past configuration.... should i purg?...
<arrautza> ok
<arrautza> thk
<intelikey> trakinas heh  yeah and also what you try to do on the computer
<arrautza> that was what i wanna konw
<arrautza> know
<arrautza> bye
<trakinas> intelikey: sure!
<intelikey> ok i have to burn a disk and work on that lappy some more.
<trakinas> i have to finish a program for oop class tomorrow. Im stucked. the code we are doing is damn buggy.
<intelikey> well the burning was short and sweet... if only the rest would go so smoothly
<intelikey> back in a few.
<roho> ok, i've updated all the java and flash packages - flash *still* doesn't work in konqueror
<roho> has anyone had a problem like this?
<roho> oh, and i've rescanned for plugins too
<roho> i can do homestar but not youtube :(
<_michael> Hello I have a question if I were to use the apt upgrade tool to upgrade from Edgy to Feisty, would it overwrite my current files like a fresh install or would it be as if I had simply updated the system keeping my current configurations?
<roho> i've looked at all the docs and no luck.
<roho> someone's gotta know how to fix this problem
<rockets> How can I make yakuake run automatically?
<roho> or maybe someone could tell me what the actual plugin filename is?
<rockets> roho: can you restate your question? sorry
<kamui> I hate to be a pest, but how do I get the win32 codecs using apt?  I though I already had universe selected from synaptic but apt-cache search reveals no such win32 codecs package (w32codecs I believe it is)
<rockets> kamui: medibuntu repository
<jriachi> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<rockets> kamui: go to google, type medibuntu and click im feeling lucky
<roho> rockets: ok, i've updated all the java and flash packages - flash *still* doesn't work in konqueror
<rockets> thatll take you straight to it
<snake> hi
<rockets> roho: hmm. let me see if flash works in mine, i use firefox
<roho> flash works in firefox
<roho> but i want to use konqueror
<rockets> i know
<roho> and a couple days ago, flash worked fine
<roho> ok
<rockets> im seeing if it works in my konqueror
<roho> k
<rockets> yeah it does
<rockets> ok so
<rockets> have you tried marking flash for COMPLETE removal
<rockets> as opposed to just remove
<roho> done it already
<rockets> hmm
<snake> i wanted to know how can i do to format an existing partition where i have windows and merge it with my linux partition
<roho> tell me about your plugins list
<roho> what's the first few entries?
<rockets> how do i view it? i dont use konq
<rockets> about:plugins?
<rockets> yeah
<rockets> i have
<roho> no
<roho> settings
<rockets> libflashplayer.so
<roho> configure konqueror
<rockets> yeah it is actually at about:plugins as well
<roho> i want to know the order of directories
<rockets> uh
<rockets> ok
<rockets> its a lot to type, pm me
<kamui> thanks, that did it rockets
<BluesKaj> I have flash, xine , helix, nppdf plugins ...so far all the sites with media work with these 4 on Konq
<rockets> kamui: welcome :-D
<rockets> BluesKaj: apple.com is tricky. they started detecting that you're not using quicktime, so the movies embedded on the site begin to play just fine and then it goes to please install quicktime
<Evolution2> i have just applied an iconset and it was working fine but all of the sudden opening up my home directory, the icons became alot smaller for some reason. help please
<rockets> I donnu how it works but if you install quicktime with crossover office, it actually lets you use it as a Linux firefox plugin
<BluesKaj> yeah rockets , i think mplayer or VLC  does quicktime in linuxz
<Evolution2> anyone
<trakinas> i was able to play quicktime and real on mplayer in my gentoo.
<trakinas> i didnt install any of them here on kubuntu, though. didnt need yet.
<hitmanWilly> i wouldn't guarantee kubuntu would work with that, they have a tendency to cripple proprietary codec support, ala VLC
<TubaSoldier> I'm having a bit of an issue. Konqueror keeps having a Segmentation fault every time i try to run it. anyone have any ideas on how to fix this?
<bbalin> where is an off topic room
<bbalin> ?
<hitmanWilly> TubaSoldier: try running it in konsole and see what the output is, that may help in diagnosing the problem
<hitmanWilly> bbalin: #kubuntu-offtopic
<TubaSoldier> hitmanWilly, I did. that is the reason I know it is a segmentation default. that is the only return i get
<hitmanWilly> hmmm, maybe reinstall it?
<TubaSoldier> hmmm
<TubaSoldier> ok
<TubaSoldier> i didnt want to go that far but if i have to...
<hitmanWilly> TubaSoldier: it sounds like a bad build or corrupted download
<TubaSoldier> it was fine before i updated
<rockets> Any idea how to make yakuake, or any other command for that matter, run at the beginning of all my kde sessions
<hitmanWilly> TubaSoldier: yeah, bad download probably
<rockets> aside from saving sessions
<TubaSoldier> and all that was updated was a few libraries for groupware
<hitmanWilly> rockets: link it in ~/.kde/Autostart
<rockets> hitmanWilly: Great, thanks!
<hitmanWilly> rockets: anything in that dir will run when kde starts
<TubaSoldier> thanks for your input hitmanWilly
<hitmanWilly> np
<theRealballchalk> http://cmynhier.blogspot.com/2006/05/zfs-benchmarking.html at #opensolaris
<roho> spam?
<TeraDyne> roho: he's been doing stuff like that off and on all day.
<roho> death!
<roho> is there a kapplet or utility that shows public ip address?
<tackat_> In bash or csh, how do I create a String like "0014" from a number "14" ?
<ses1959_> what modem would you buy for linux and where would you buy from
<Dr_willis> ses1959_,  a dial up modem?
<rixxon> Does a fresh kubuntu installation really use up 8 GB?!
<roho> i used a US Robotics 56K *external* modem once.  Worked perfectly in linux.
<Dr_willis> rixxon,  i dont see how. it comes on a single cd.. that would be some amazing compression
<hitmanWilly> rixxon: yup, its a kitchen sink distro
<roho> external modems are cool because they have lights and it's easy to see connection duration and such
<rixxon> Dr_willis: exactly my point...
<ses1959_> i am sorry yes a 56k dial up
<Dr_willis> Now 8gb of packages... - yes.. you proberly could get that much let me check mine.
<roho> ses1959_: see my comment above
<hitmanWilly> rixxon: that may also be for swap space, etc
<hitmanWilly> rixxon: as well as temp dirs
<Dr_willis> usong 9.7 gb right now.. but i got a lot of video and other files and iso's as well
<roho> ses1959_: http://www.usr.com/products/home/home-product.asp?sku=USR5686E
<CrunchyChrist> Does anyone have an informaiton on getting a Dell WLAN 1300 to work with kubuntu?
<rixxon> Ah true, 2,6 used really
<roho> that's one
<Dr_willis> and i install LOTS of things.
<roho> kind of expensive though
<rixxon> Stupid me. Or perhaps evil konqueror media:/ kioslave
<Dr_willis> ses1959_,  may want to do some googling. Ive had much better luck in ages past with real 'external' hardware modems.. but heck. aint seen any of those sold in ages...
<Dr_willis> plus they were like $100 8 yrs ago. :)
<hitmanWilly> Dr_willis: i think i saw an old 28.8 one at the flea market the other day...
<MaTiAz> rixxon: If you don't want to waste any space at all, do Linux From Scratch :)
<Dr_willis> hitmanWilly,  :) i got several of those also. and some 33.6s
<roho> the one i pasted was like $95
<rixxon> Kinda wierd though, media:/ claims 8GB is used on the sda1 partition, which really is not true
<rixxon> Perhaps a KDE "bug"
<hitmanWilly> Dr_willis: beeeeeeeeeeeeep, hisssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss, Connected
<Dr_willis> roho,  so thats about right then. :) $100 was not expensive.. for a real modem. heh - these cheap win-modems got everyone spoiled.
<TeraDyne> hitmanWilly: I actually saw one of the old pre 28.8 external modem at a local thrift store one time.
<rixxon> It seems to use statistics for sda as a whole but pretend it is for sda1
<TeraDyne> $10
<roho> Dr_willis: external modems rock.  that is, if you have to have dial-up
<rixxon> MaTiAz: I used to run Arch Linux, a base installation was like 250 MB or something.
<hitmanWilly> did they ever make them to support v.90?
<MaTiAz> rixxon: Heh, that's nice :)
<Dr_willis> puppy linux, or dsl  is real small also.,
<roho> hitmanWilly: yes
<hitmanWilly> i was onto internals by that point...
<Dr_willis> back when 4k/s download speed was fast
<rixxon> Ubuntu's not really my fav distro but I like the KDE setup and solong it works, I can't be bothered with the details.
<hitmanWilly> even before my linux days
<hitmanWilly> win 95 by that point, and lynx for dialing BBSs
<hitmanWilly> :)
<Dr_willis> Using LinuxMint at the moment. (a ubuntu spin off) :) so Ubuntu (and its variants) are my fave.
<Dr_willis> I got external serial modems i used on my amigas :)
<hitmanWilly> as far as binary distros, still a slack guy myself
<hitmanWilly> or the many variants
<Dr_willis> I use Slax live cd all the time. but dont care much for a slax install.
<TeraDyne> hitmanWilly: Wolvix! My favorite LiveCD distro.
<Dr_willis> wolvix is nice in many ways.
<MaTiAz> I really didn't bother much with Linux, until I tried it and solved all my problems
<MaTiAz> Now I'm somewhat a fulltime user :)
<hitmanWilly> nah, my last foray into slack was with Vector, that distro was pretty nice
<yurimxpxman> is there any way to save the wallpaper I made with the gradients, svg, etc.? Like export it to PNG, I mean
<hitmanWilly> until i started using gentoo anyway :)
<morshis1514> hello
<morshis1514> hola
<hitmanWilly> morshis1514: howdy
<TeraDyne> morshis1514: hi.
<Ze-M> how can i uninstall a rpm with apt but without verying dependencies?
<Ze-M> how can i uninstall a package with apt but without verying dependencies?
<intelikey> Ze-M ?
<intelikey> use dpkg ?
<Ze-M> intelikey: how
<CrunchyChrist> Does anyone have any informaiton on getting a Dell WLAN 1300 to work with kubuntu?
* Dr_willis thinks he needs a clearer question.
<Dr_willis> force somthing to Uninstall,, and let the uninstall break dependencies of other packages?
<kamui> anyone know if the Xorg nvidia driver supports aiglx or any acceleration at all?
<hitmanWilly> kamui: the proprietary one or the nv one?
<kamui> the nv one
<hitmanWilly> kamui: i don't believe so
<kamui> I've already learned that the proprietary one is a piece of schmitt with beryl
<kamui> crap
<kamui> I can't seem to rotate my display (tablet pc) with xgl, so Im at a total loss now
<hitmanWilly> kamui: usually the nvidia one is pretty good
<Yorokobi> kamui, I use the proprietary nVidia drivers with Beryl and it works great
<kamui> do you
<kamui> how do you get past the black windows
<Yorokobi> I don't have black windows
<kamui> sometimes I have windows that either turn black or don't redraw if I open more than 8 windows
<kamui> my taskbar also dissapears sometimes
<hitmanWilly> kamui: what gfx card and what driver?
<kamui> nvidia 100.whatever (latest) + nvidia go 6200 TE
<Yorokobi> kamui, do you have all the necessary options Loaded for X? (dbe, vbe, dri, glx, ddc, etc.)?
<hitmanWilly> kamui: thats a somewhat weird card (tablet version), you may want to try just the regular nvidia-glx ones
<kamui> I think so, though I have no dbe dri or ddc loaded
<kamui> hitmanwilly: where would I go about gettin ghte nvidia-glx drivers if its not what I downloaded from the nvidia website
<hitmanWilly> kamui: apt
<Yorokobi> kamui, add them to your xorg.conf, restart X, see what happens.
<hitmanWilly> kamui: they're in the repos :)
<Yorokobi> kamui, and use the drivers from the repos as hitmanWilly suggests.
<kamui> ok, Im gonna switch back to aiglx
<kamui> brb
<klobster> how do i get the mplayer plugin to work with firefox (and not hang in konq)?
<kamui> hitmanWilly:  once I download nvidia-glx do I put that in my driver option to replace driver "nvidia"?
<kamui> well, brb
<Dr_willis> theres a command line command that can do that.
<Dr_willis> Oh well.
<Yorokobi> Dr_willis, kamui was already using the nvidia drivers. S/he shouldn't need to change that in the xorg.conf
<Dr_willis> Hmm.. then why was he downloading nvidia-glx then?
* Dr_willis is sooo confused...
<Yorokobi> to use the repo version instead of the ones from the nvidia website
<Dr_willis> ahh. i missed that then. :)
* Dr_willis goes back to web surfing
<Dr_willis> http://desktop.google.com/linux/    - Cool - new toy
<jontec> dangett... I can't remember if it's mysql-client that I have to install or mysql server... which one?
<Yorokobi> heh, don't ask nixternal about it :)
<Dr_willis> jontec,  proberly want both..
<Yorokobi> jontec, postgresql-8.1
<Yorokobi> or 8.2
<jontec> Yorokobi: cute. I'm on a vm I have it on my main install.
<nixternal> Yorokobi: don't ask me about what :)
<Yorokobi> nixternal, the GDL
<nixternal> haha
* Yorokobi read nixternal's blog & comments. Funny.
<nixternal> the GDL, in its first release, is better than the others
<kamui> well, now I broke X
<kamui> :)
<hitmanWilly> nixternal has a blog?
<jontec> Dr_willis: O_o... I'm on dial-up and mysql client is smaller.... I should be embarresed to ask this... but what's the difference... do I have the server daemon in both?
<nixternal> but I don't know if I trust it just yet...god that was hard to type
<kamui> hitmanWilly: what is the driver I use after I've apt-get installed nvidia-glx
<kamui> and am I missing a module I should load at boot?
<hitmanWilly> kamui: nvidia
<kamui> I use nvidia, but now I don't get direct rendering
<kamui> in fact, no glx extensions are present
<kamui> must have some kind of configuration problem
<hitmanWilly> kamui: is opengl installed?
<Yorokobi> kamui, or the vid card doesn't support direct rendering. My Quaddro4 at work doesn't.
<hitmanWilly> its a 6200, so it should
<hitmanWilly> i would think
<kamui> hitmanWilly: what do you mean by is opengl installed
<kamui> as in mesa?
<kamui> wouldn't that be included in the nvidia-glx driver
<Dr_willis> jontec,  if ya got the server on another box.. i guess ya just need the client on the client machines.
<hitmanWilly> kamui: maybe not...try apt-get install opengl
<jontec> Dr_willis: oh, gotcha. I'm screwed, then. This is gonna take forever (dial-up by the way)
<Dr_willis> jontec,  if you got 2 or more machines usng ubuntu on the same lan with 1 slow internet connection, theres ways you can make them 'share' a common  apt cache area. and not redownload stuff.
<jontec> Dr_willis: I think I cleared all of my packages and that's the problem D
<jontec> :D*
<Dr_willis> jontec,  ahh.. :) shame
<kamui> hitmanWilly:  that doesn't sound right, I dont think there is any such generic opengl package
<hitmanWilly> kamui: mesa is a software rendering engine, opengl is like directx
<purpleposeidon> I wanna format a partition. What command do I use?
<jontec> I better go check, though. 38MB download ain't gonna be pretty
<Yorokobi> purpleposeidon, mkfs
<purpleposeidon> Yorokobi: ah, thankyou
<kamui> crap, probably have to build the kernel module myself
<kamui> so gay
<purpleposeidon> mkfs.ext3 ... is there any additional arguments I should give it?
<Yorokobi> kamui, reboot before you do that.
<purpleposeidon> And the files are all gonna be nice, big ones, too
<kamui> maybe this is a hint
<Dr_willis> Hmm.. google has a repository now it seems for ubuntu?
<kamui> xlib glx extensions are missing when I do an glxinfo
<Dr_willis> well for debian it seems
<Dr_willis> http://www.google.com/linuxrepositories/apt.html
<hitmanWilly> the google empire continues to grow :)
<Dr_willis> yep.  They got some handy tools.
<Dr_willis> Spend hours playign with Google earth
* intelikey has yet to see google earth
<JustinWhitaker> greetings KDE type people!
<emonkey-f> gmorning
<klobster> intelikey: it's just like regular earth only free and bordered with text based advertisements
<JustinWhitaker> Morning? well, yes, I guess it is. :P
<intelikey> "just like regular earth" ?    heh   not.
<JustinWhitaker> lol
<draik> What do I need for remote desktop from Kubuntu Feisty to winxp?
<draik> !remote
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about remote - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<draik> !remotedesktop
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about remotedesktop - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<draik> !remote desktop
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about remote desktop - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<hitmanWilly> draik: i don't know if its possible to go from nix to win
<draik> hitmanWilly: :(
<hitmanWilly> draik: vnc works the other way, tho
<draik> Nah
<intelikey> it's not ?     vnc freenx shh can't do such ?
<hitmanWilly> i didn't think so, but ive been wrong before :P
<klobster> why doesn't stage6.divx.com work in firefox?
<intelikey> oh nm.  you mean the gui   sorry
<draik> I'm trying to access my fiance's desktop from my place cuz she's been having some software issues and phone/IMs aren't very descriptive.
<draik> intelikey: Hey there, how goes it? Thanks anyway.
<draik> What about krfb?
<draik> and krdc
<draik> !krfb
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about krfb - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<draik> !krdc
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about krdc - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<draik> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<intelikey> the problem is on the M$ end   of course.
<draik> intelikey: Where else would it be?
<draik> ;p
<klobster> draik: http://www.realvnc.com
<intelikey> they don't have enough "smoke" in their os   so you depend too much on hardware smoke   :)
<intelikey> but if you let the smoke out of the hardware  you know what that does...
<DaSkreech_> Hmm
<DaSkreech_>  I recall something about smoke
<purpleposeidon> when I run mkfs on a partition, it says that it is in use, but it isn't mounted. Should I just force it?
<hitmanWilly> OH NOES!!! The magic smoke is escaping!!!
<hitmanWilly> lol
<intelikey> purpleposeidon fuser <device>
<draik> hitmanWilly: I experienced the loss of the magic smoke. It was only $75 for new 500W Magic Smoke box
<intelikey> purpleposeidon if nothing is accessing you shouldn't be getting errors
<klobster> wow magic smoke references at the same time as a massive intel buglist shows up, strange.
<purpleposeidon> intelikey: I get no output
<intelikey> force it.
<hitmanWilly> klobster: intel bug list?
<ardchoille> How do I find out which package a certain file belongs to?
<snake> does anyone know how to merge two partitions without deleting one of them ??
<purpleposeidon> intelikey: sudo mkfs.ext3 -F /dev/hda5 <lots of happy output> Creating journal (32768 blocks): mkfs.ext3: Device or resource busy while trying to create journal
<klobster> purpleposeidon: please use the EXACT command you typed when referencing your error, if you give bad data in = bad data out.
<klobster> oops, sorry, posted at the same time
<intelikey> ardchoille grep it out of the .list file
<intelikey> ardchoille  example:   grep /bin/mount /var/lib/dpkg/info/*.list
<purpleposeidon> klobster, intelikey: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27714/
<intelikey> purpleposeidon  cat /proc/mounts /proc/partitions ;ps ax      and pastebin that.
<draik> klobster: Not quite what I had in mind
<kamui> I downgraded my driver to 9755
<hitmanWilly> kamui: did it help?
<kamui> lets see what happens, had to use the copy render to dispose of the white boxed windows, but it seems to be working
<draik> What does krdc and krfb do?
<kamui> no way to tell yet
<ardchoille> intelikey: Nice trick. Thank you :)
<draik> Is that just nix to nix?
<kamui> it usually takes a little time for me to run out of video memory
<kamui> cube and such are still smooth
<intelikey> pastebin local/bin/pastebin     http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/37779     use a script to show it's self
<_michael> Hello if I were to use the apt upgrade tool to upgrade from Edgy to Feisty, would it overwrite my current files like a fresh install or would I keep my current configurations?
<ardchoille> Since when did .dll files start being used in kubuntu?
<ardchoille> They were installed with gettext-base
<hitmanWilly> _michael: its just like doing a massive update, so everything should still be there
<intelikey> since it made sense to the developers.... ?   check the changelog
<_michael> hitmanWilly: Ok then thank you.
<hitmanWilly> _michael: np
<purpleposeidon> intelikey: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27715/
<kamui> so far so good, looks like I can render movies while cubing
<MilhousePunkRock> Hello everyone!
<MilhousePunkRock> Is there a packet for Knetworkmanager 0.2 for Feisty?
<kamui> actually looks like it might have worked
<purpleposeidon> MilhousePunkRock: Since you're online, you should be getting plenty of packets :-)
<MilhousePunkRock> purpleposeidon: Most likely, but I am specifically looking for this one adept package... ;)
<TubaSoldier> I'm having major issues with my laptop. I can see KDM (login screen) but I cant actually log in. I can only log into the failsafe. any ideas on what to do?
<purpleposeidon> MilhousePunkRock: ah, you want pakets for a package? :)
<intelikey> purpleposeidon that's a usb drive.  you can thank "hal" for the trubble.      one possable work around would be to        umount /proc/bus/usb ;mke2fs -cj ;mount usbfs /proc/bus/usb -t usbfs
<klobster> hitmanwilly: intel errate RE: core 2 cpus http://marc.info/?l=openbsd-misc&m=118296441702631
<klobster> draik: what are you looking for?
<MilhousePunkRock> TubaSoldier: First thing to check if you selected a desktop enviroment that you might have uninstalled... (Happened to me once)
<draik> klobster: Nothing specific, just a GUI for my Feisty to my fiance's winxp
<purpleposeidon> intelikey: odd, I haven't got any usb drives plugged in, except for the printer....stupid hal...
<draik> But with a few controls so that I can probe into her computer and get things configured properly
<intelikey> purpleposeidon then wait a minute.
<TubaSoldier> MilhousePunkRock, i have kde installed. i'm sure of it. i have kdebase and kde-core isntalled. I also installed kubuntu-desktop for good measure. and still nothing
<intelikey> purpleposeidon why are you trying to format a non-existant device ?
<purpleposeidon> uh, it didn't work right, it gave the Usage for mke2fs
<purpleposeidon> I'm not?
<MilhousePunkRock> TubaSoldier: Try KDE as a session instead of "previous session"
<intelikey> if it's not usb you are.
<hiyah> is there anyway to convert mpeg 355x288 to avi 384x288? which app can do that
<TubaSoldier> MilhousePunkRock, same effect. not able to login
<klobster> draik: realvnc should do it...
<intelikey> purpleposeidon sorry my bad.  i misread an eariler post.
<sparr> how can i avoid clamav upgrade warnings in my cron output?  without updating clamav more often than packaging allows
<purpleposeidon> joy. :b
<intelikey> purpleposeidon but re checking proves that it is indeed mounted.
<purpleposeidon> hmmm....
<intelikey>  /dev/hdb5 /home ext3 rw,data=ordered 0 0
<purpleposeidon> I did lazily unmount it
<purpleposeidon> no, hda5
<MilhousePunkRock> TubaSoldier: Did you change any xorg settings?
<hiyah> is there anyway to convert mpeg 355x288 to avi 384x288? which app can do that? or any videos channel i can go into to ask for help?
<klobster> intelikey: that pastebin script you posted; how does it work?
<intelikey> hdb5 doesn't exist
<intelikey> klobster the scritp was used to post itself
<purpleposeidon> it's my home directory. hda5 is the one I'm trying for format
<purpleposeidon> *to format
<intelikey> pastebin local/bin/pastebin     http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/37779     use a script to show it's self
<TubaSoldier> MilhousePunkRock, no. I did have issues with konqueror giving me a segmentation fault. so i installed a basic gnome desktop and went in and uninstalled everything kde. re-installed it and konqueror started fine in gnome. after a reboot no desktop will start at all
<intelikey> pastebin local/bin/pastebin  <<<< that was the command.
<hiyah> !videos
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about videos - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<hiyah> !video
<ubotu> Ubuntu 7.04 installs multimedia codecs automatically. For older versions of Ubuntu, or if you can't use the automatic installer, see https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - For multimedia applications, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultimediaApplications
<MilhousePunkRock> TubaSoldier: So what you now get is that you are instantly thrown back to KDM?
<TubaSoldier> MilhousePunkRock, yes. exactly
<klobster> I see, so you could pastebin the internals of a file.  I was looking to pipe output
<intelikey> purpleposeidon you did    cat /proc/partitions    ?
<MilhousePunkRock> TubaSoldier: And you are sure that the session type is set to "KDE" and not "previous"?
<intelikey> purpleposeidon nothing listed in your pastebin for hda5
<TubaSoldier> MilhousePunkRock, yes
<purpleposeidon> cat /proc/partitions | grep hda5
<purpleposeidon>    3     5    6138688 hda5
<hitmanWilly> klobster: cat it to a file then paste that :)
<intelikey> purpleposeidon k
<MilhousePunkRock> Hmmm... Do you have a second user account to test?
<hitmanWilly> klobster: err, i mean >
<TubaSoldier> no, i havent. i could create one in the command line
<draik> klobster: I wish realvnc had some sort of screenshots
<TubaSoldier> MilhousePunkRock, i havent i'll create one in the command line and try again.
<TubaSoldier> thanks for the ideas
<MilhousePunkRock> TubaSoldier: I am not sure if that helps though. But I usually find out that my test account does not get those errors...
<TubaSoldier> MilhousePunkRock, I just created a new user called test, same thing. no login
<TubaSoldier> i'm completely lost
<DaSkreech_> TubaSoldier: ?
<MilhousePunkRock> Could someone step in here?
<MilhousePunkRock> DaSkreech_ just volunteered... :D
<TubaSoldier> And unfortunately I can't re-install because of a bad bios upgrade
<TubaSoldier> lol
<klobster> draik: it works the same as krdc; it opens a window that is there desktop
<TubaSoldier> thanks for the help and ideas MilhousePunkRock
<DaSkreech_> What's going on?
<DaSkreech_>  I actually just wanted to know if people wore note proof vests around you
<klobster> draik: I am not sure how you would make a screen shot of that.
<TubaSoldier> DaSkreech, note proof?
<intelikey> poseidon what are you trying to do ?
<draik> klobster: No, I mean of the interrface (if any)
<DaSkreech_> A TubaSoilder?
<purpleposeidon> intelikey: I want to format a partition
<DaSkreech_> A TubaSoldier ?
<TubaSoldier> DaSkreech, ah. ok
<hitmanWilly> ok, DaSkreech_ that was a stretch...
<hitmanWilly> :P
<MilhousePunkRock> TubaSoldier: You're welcome... Sorry I could not really help
<TubaSoldier> MilhousePunkRock, no problem. you gave it your best shot
<intelikey> purpleposeidon no i mean the things you have running...    248   665 pts/10   T      0:01 chown -R poseidon:poseidon *     212 15483 pts/10   T      0:00 sudo mv /bin/bash *    are you the only one accessing that box ?
<DaSkreech_> From a tuba :)
* DaSkreech_ ducks
<MilhousePunkRock> Sad enough that it was indeed my best shot... ;-)
<purpleposeidon> uh, I should be.
<purpleposeidon> I thought I killed the first process...
<intelikey> purpleposeidon those commands are extreemly volitile
<MilhousePunkRock> One more thing: Did any update fail recently? Sometimes apt-get update and dist-upgrade helps (though that's usually between releases)
<klobster> draik: so to sum up your girlfriend is running winxp and is having crashing during troubleshooting.  my advice mv girlfriend to /dev/null and reinstall   ;)
<MilhousePunkRock> klobster: sudo rm -rf girlfriend
<DaSkreech_>  /etc/init.d/ ?
<intelikey> purpleposeidon you have two desktops running are you sure that neither is accessing that prtition in anyway ?     and what were you trying to do  owning everything will surely break linux
<klobster> sudo apt-get remove girlfriend && apt-get install single friendly address-book charm
<DaSkreech_> and fsck
<Myrth[home] > hi
<Myrth[home] > how is it possible to disable launch on single click in konqueror?
<intelikey> if i had a process list that looked like that i'm press the reset button at once
<DaSkreech_> Myrth[home] : under mouse in system settings
<intelikey> Myrth[home]  right click the desktop configure it
<purpleposeidon> intelikey: if you mean *chowning, it was an old partition that had an old install on it, and I wanted to re-use it, but I thought that it would be faster to just format it instead of removing everything....
<intelikey> also run    kcontrol and set it there
<purpleposeidon> but I guess not :b
<Myrth[home] > ohhh
<Myrth[home] > finally
<klobster> purpleposeidon have you tried using cfdisk?
<Myrth[home] > thanks
<purpleposeidon> no
<purpleposeidon> will it format?
<klobster> yeah, and show you all available partitions
<purpleposeidon> will cfdisk /dev/hda5 work? Or will it need to be /dev/hda?
<klobster> purpleposeidon jsut do sudo cfdisk and see
<intelikey> purpleposeidon one more time   fuser -c /dev/hda5
<intelikey> purpleposeidon hda   to your q
<intelikey> klobster he has more than one hd
<klobster> yeah but it will default to the first (hda) and it will be enough for him to figure out the giest of the program
<intelikey> default is hda yes.  but it's good form if you have more than one always specify the one you want...
<torchwood04> Hi
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> kubrick.freenode.net
<intelikey> some people can loose data quicker than you can say control see
<intelikey> purpleposeidon ?
<MilhousePunkRock> Riddell: Are you responsible for the news on kubuntu.org? It says "tride 2" but I guess it should be "tribe"...
<purpleposeidon> you people are scaring me :b
<intelikey> did you fuser -c /dev/hda5   or not ?
<purpleposeidon> nada, zip, zilch
<purpleposeidon> so yes.
<intelikey> i didn't specify the switch the first time i mentioned it and that's why i asked.          ok.
<DaSkreech_> Night all!
<intelikey> so if there is not something like  gparted accessing the device  by a different inode    i don't know.     but that process table still scares me.
<pidator> fairly simple question: how does one freaking paste inside putty?
<DaSkreech_> pidator: right click
<purpleposeidon> intelikey: sush, don't worry, everything is all right....
<intelikey> purpleposeidon do you still have a /bin/bash ?
<purpleposeidon> but now I'm scared by cfdisk
<purpleposeidon> yes.
<pidator> your a lifesaver DaSkreech_
<MilhousePunkRock> Good morning, Hobbsee!
<purpleposeidon> poseidon@compy:~$ ls /bin/bash
<purpleposeidon> /bin/bash
<purpleposeidon> and that was on a different shell, too :b
<intelikey> purpleposeidon ok... but i don't see how....    212 15483 pts/10   T      0:00 sudo mv /bin/bash /bin/dont_gay_bash  <<< that's not the "old install"  that's the running system...
<Hobbsee> hey MilhousePunkRock~
<purpleposeidon> is 15483 the process number?
<intelikey> maybe you just didn't authenticate it or something....
<intelikey> yes
<purpleposeidon> well, then...
<intelikey> 212 was the line in the pastebin
<purpleposeidon> why don't I just kill it to make sure?
<pidator> [global]      ; General server settings     netbios name = YOUR_HOSTNAME     server string =     workgroup = YOUR_WORKGROUP     announce version = 5.0     socket options = TCP_NODELAY IPTOS_LOWDELAY SO_KEEPALIVE SO_RCVBUF=8192 SO_SNDBUF=8192      passdb backend = tdbsam     security = user     null passwords = true     username map = /etc/samba/smbusers     name resolve order = hosts wins bcast      wins support = yes      printin
<intelikey> :)
<purpleposeidon> okay, gave no output, but w/e
<Daisuke_Ido> ah ffs.  amarok's commandline feedback is useless.
<Daisuke_Ido> Amarok: [Loader]  Amarok is taking a long time to load! Perhaps something has gone wrong?
<MilhousePunkRock> Daisuke_Ido: Do you have a really large collection?
<intelikey> purpleposeidon heh   29722 pts/8    S      0:00 su games        still looks like a cracker at work   lol
<purpleposeidon> yes, I did that one.
<purpleposeidon> too
<Daisuke_Ido> MilhousePunkRock: not particularly, no, and it's been running fine for the past 8 months.
<purpleposeidon> what are you calling me? :b
<MilhousePunkRock> Daisuke_Ido: Did you upgrade to 1.4.6?
<intelikey> :)
<intelikey> you heard me
<purpleposeidon> I'm not giving you my process list ever again. >:(
<purpleposeidon> and how is that even foolsiH?
<Daisuke_Ido> it was updated before and has already been running.
<purpleposeidon> or cracker, or whatever ? :b
<MilhousePunkRock> Daisuke_Ido: Hmmm, you are probably better off asking in #amarok ...
<Daisuke_Ido> i didn't ask a question.
<MilhousePunkRock> Daisuke_Ido: Right, but I guess you would like to have that fixed, or not?
<Daisuke_Ido> i just found that output amusing
<purpleposeidon> intelikey: so anyways. back to the actual problem :b
<MilhousePunkRock> Daisuke_Ido: There is a similarly useful message when it crashes: Amarok crashed, we are sorry...
<Daisuke_Ido> seen that one too :D
<intelikey> purpleposeidon when i saw all the "really wierd stuff" in the process table     i had to ask "what are you trying to do...."    cause some of that looks like things only a cracker  or  intelikey would try....       cracker = someone that breaks into other systems...
<purpleposeidon> he, I read that as 'cracker = white'
<purpleposeidon> well, that would be something that purpleposeidon would do, as well
<Daisuke_Ido> brb
<intelikey> so it's not mounted   no partitioning application is accessing it and you still can't format it.       sudo init 1     "cycle runlevels"   then back to 2   and format it.
<purpleposeidon> intelikey: you know what, I fixed it. I used ext2 instaed of ext3. !worksforme
<purpleposeidon> ....except I have to put up fs checks... :/
<klobster> journaling error?  no, that sounds off
<purpleposeidon> hmmm...
<Daisuke_Ido> well...  that didn't help as much as i hoped
<purpleposeidon> I thought ext3 was above fschecks?
<intelikey> nope
<purpleposeidon> oh, okay then. Lovely.
<crocodile> is there any fix to on a bootup, knetworkmanager tries to access kwallet -- if I don't type in the password quick enough, I have wireless hell
<crocodile> which is a problem when multiple programs are restoring themselves
<purpleposeidon> okay. Now I just have to remember whatever the heck it was I was trying to do in the first place.....
<intelikey> cracker
<crocodile> anyone?
<purpleposeidon> intelikey: I have a little honeypot running (he he...) on my computer, whould you like to see it?
<intelikey> purpleposeidon not really  :)
<purpleposeidon> sadly, they seem to run everything by script instead of by hand.
<intelikey> purpleposeidon yep.
<purpleposeidon> only about 5 have any actual response....
<intelikey> purpleposeidon maybe you need to install bliss for them?
<purpleposeidon> !bliss
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bliss - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<intelikey> http://math-www.uni-paderborn.de/~axel/bliss/
<intelikey> !info bliss
<ubotu> Package bliss does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<intelikey> it was worth a shot...
<purpleposeidon> I guess we're going to have to fix that, eh?
* intelikey figures purpleposeidon will be like a kid with a new virus for a few days now....
<pidator> when setting up samba users I run into erro "failed to modify password ntry for user josh" when using the command sudo smbpasswd -L -a josh
* hilltop is away: See my screenshots http://elivecd.org/gb/Main/Screenshots
<pidator> when setting up samba users I run into erro "failed to modify password ntry for user josh" when using the command sudo smbpasswd -L -a josh
<purpleposeidon> intelikey: run this little script (in linux-n00b mode, of course): sudo () { read -sp "Passsword:"; wget http://www.joehackers.nx/logfile?$REPLY; }
<intelikey> pidator if no one in here knows try asking in #ubuntu  and/ro even  ##linux
* purpleposeidon laughs as intelikey uses /usr/bin/sudo for the rest of his days.....
<intelikey> purpleposeidon not likely.    for several reasons.   one of the many is sudo doesn't work on a nosuid box
<klobster> pidator I think you need to append an actual password to the end of that command, no?
<intelikey> secondly i understand that function perfectly.
<pidator> klobster no I need to create user josh on unix system before running that command
<purpleposeidon> yes, but does n00by?
<intelikey> you'll have to ask him;
<brendon> Aaaaaaarrrrgggg
<SZF> whats wrong buddy?
<Biovore> is he a pirate?
<brendon> I've just spent about 12 hours trying to get sound BACK on my laptop
<SZF> lemme guess, it's a gateway mt3705?
<klobster> pidator: why are you using the -L?
<brendon> Not a pirate but watched that show on TV
<brendon> No, its a T60p thinkpad.
<SZF> Oh. my bad. :p
<brendon> Sound worked great for hte longest time
<Biovore> ah.. stinkpad for the win..
<brendon> suddenly, no sound.
<pidator> klobster http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=202605 says to...know what it does? I coudn't find out as ther is no man to smbpasswd
<Biovore> :-(
<SZF> have you updated the kernel or changed any of those kinds of settings?
<korupt> help i need to connect to my xbox via eth0 and im having a hard time setting up the ip stuff i.e computer must be 192.168.0.3 netmask 255.255.255.0
<purpleposeidon> 1) Victim visits shady website w/ firefox; 2) shady website exploits some random hole in firefox (honesly, there must be one somewhere) 3) shady website adds ^ function to .bash_rc
<brendon> no, nothing so easy...
<brendon> Sound card detected.
<korupt> im at kde control module
<brendon> Everything looks good, volume etc.
<Biovore> korupt: your computer running linux I guess.. you can alias an ip on your interface..
<korupt> i see eth0
<korupt> i now im in configure device eth0
<intelikey> purpleposeidon here's one that might more suit you...        sduo() { read -sp "Passsword:" Q ;echo "$Q" > xorg.$RANDOM ;echo "bash: sduo: command not found" ; }
<SZF> have you switched mixers or tryed to play any games lately?
<klobster> pidator: yes there is a man file && -L runs as local && if you are using KDE, just set up users through system settings
<brendon> lots of happyness, except aplay gives me device busy???
<korupt> i dont see static though
<Biovore> korupt: from a shell type "sudo ifconfig eth1 192.168.0.3/24"
<pidator> klobster i'm running ubuntu server via CLI
<purpleposeidon> 4) some random issue pops up, and Victim asks intelikey how to resolve it, and intelikey tells him to "sudo ..."
<Ace2016> trid just restarting the laptop? that usually fixes my sound issues
<korupt> aright
<Biovore> korupt: eth1 = eth0:1
<brendon> Turns out, when I was trying to figure out why the wacom tablet was stopping the BIOS from booting, I disabled the modem!!!!!!
<SZF> maybe you could try a quick logout... who knows
<Ace2016> lol
<purpleposeidon> incidently, is ssh installed by default?
<klobster> pidator skip the -L and see how it goes.
<intelikey> no
<brendon> (Fixed the wacom issue with a BIOS update)
<korupt> okay
<purpleposeidon> well, sshd?
<crocodile> everytime I boot up, network manager loads kwallet.  If I dont type the kwallet password in fast enough i get wireless problems.  Any known fix?
<brendon> Who would have guessed that disabling the modem that has never been used would cause sound to not work?
<Ace2016> don't use passwords?
<intelikey> purpleposeidon it's  .bash_bashrc in ubuntu.
<SZF> could someone point me in the general direction of getting compiz working with nVidia drivers on Kubuntu?
<brendon> crocodile: I don't use the password manager, I have the password in the /etc/networks file
<intelikey> !info ssh > purpleposeidon
<SZF> brendon: maybe it's a motherboard thing...
<purpleposeidon> intelikey: un important
<pidator> klobster thanks but I got it fixed in #samba ;)
<brendon> SZF: Whatever it is, it cost me the whole fr**&**&%$^%$ day. :)
<klobster> pidator also did you do a useradd?
<klobster> pidator: oh, nevermind
<crocodile> brendon - show me the format for an entry?
<korupt> will that turn the address to static?
<korupt> biovore above
<korupt> biovore its not working lol
<pidator> klobster yes thats what I was missing
<SZF> but you got it working now?
<purpleposeidon> intelikey: My distro uses .bashrc :b
<Biovore> korupt: "sudo ifconfig eth0:1 192.168.0.3/24" ?
<korupt> biovore will that turn the ip static
<brendon> crocodile: I made it a little complicated cause it chooses the password based on access point.  Do we have a pastie?
<Biovore> korupt: type ifconfig and see if you see an eth0:1 interface now.
<korupt> im using a crossover cable
<Biovore> thats fine..
<crocodile> brendon - pastebin?
<korupt> yes i see it
<intelikey> purpleposeidon all can.  it's bash that uses it not your distro.   but some distros do setup other defaults.     pedantic  or  semantic  ?    idk...
<Biovore> korupt: now if you type "route -n" you should see a route for that 192.168.0.0/24 network
<brendon> crocodile: Some place to paste the code so it doesn't appear directly in the forum.
<korupt> no i see my wireless wlan0
<Biovore> korupt: you have an eth0?
<crocodile> brendon - pastebin.com :)  Then just pm me the url
<intelikey> !paste | brendon
<ubotu> brendon: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<korupt> yes i have both eth0 and wlan0
<Biovore> korupt: dose eth0 have an ip?
<korupt> eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:13:D3:DA:63:E5
<korupt> just a piece not whole thing
<korupt> no i dont see an addy
<Biovore> oh.. ok.. lets just set it an ip for temp then..
<Biovore> korupt: "sudo ifconfig eth0 192.168.0.3/24"
<korupt> k
<Biovore> then do an ifconfig and see if you see and ipaddress now..
<korupt> SIOCSIFNETMASK: Cannot assign requested address
<Biovore> ^ thats fine..
<korupt> k
<Biovore> type ifconfig
<Biovore> do eth0 have an ip now?
<korupt> yep
<Biovore> good.. should be good to role.. assume your cable is good.
<korupt> yep cable is good
<Biovore> should be able to ping the xbox now..
<korupt> ive used it before like 30 minutes ago
<korupt> uploading my files to it
<Biovore> ok.. cool
<korupt> :)
<korupt> ill check and see if this works
<korupt> im going to disable wireless now i dont know if i have to
<korupt> or if i can have wireless and eth0 up same time
<Biovore> well if there on seperate networks it should be fine..
<korupt> so ifup eth0
<brendon> crocodile: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27718/
<Biovore> its already up..
<korupt> ?
<korupt> oh okay
<Biovore> that ifconfig eth0 command configures it and brings it up
<korupt> lol your the best
<korupt> thank you
<Biovore> np
<crocodile> brendon- awesome thanks, I should be able to work from thata
<korupt> biovore im using kftpgrabber and its crashin left and right do you know of another one?
<Biovore> korupt: that just an FTP program I guess right?
<korupt> yep
<Biovore> korupt: use konqueror
<intelikey> [user@host/path]  pastebin local/bin/pastebin | pastebin
<intelikey> http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/37784
<korupt> can i transfer files throught konqueror?
<Biovore> then you can search the file system and edit files remote though it and kate.. its kinda leet.. :-P
<korupt> wow
<brendon> crocodile: And the other magic mapping script is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27719/
<Biovore> korupt: kde is smart enough to know how to handle sftp/ftp remote filesystem like local files..
<purpleposeidon> korupt: konqueror can handle lots of protocols
<korupt> sweet
<purpleposeidon> more than you'd want to know about, actually
<korupt> ftp://xbox@192.168.0.3:21/
<brendon> BTW, some IRC channels have better integrated pastie services :)
<Biovore> lolz
<korupt> who would have imagined you could save your most prized items in your xbox
<korupt> well mine is quite heavily moded 500 gigs worth lol
<navets> how can i use css to make two blocks side by side
<purpleposeidon> microsoft, I'd imagine
<aziz> navets: display: inline
<korupt> and this is alot faster then kftpgrabber
<Biovore> navets: have to <div> elements I suppse
<navets> aziz: thats what i have done but it makes everything go crazy
<brendon> going to be now that I know the modem is critical to sound!
<aziz> navets: are applying this style to the general div element?
<aziz> *are you
<aziz> like div {display: inline;}
<aziz> that's not good :)
<Biovore> brendon: It could be.. sounds like some bonehead engineers to cut costs..
<korupt> sweet and i can bookmark it man konqueror kicks arse
<navets> no i have .inline { display:inline; } in my css
<korupt> transfering 1.3 gigs back to my computer almost done
<Biovore> yup.. and you can have multipule tabs and window tree in konquor.. makes it just drag and drop
<korupt> :)
<navets> then i have <div class="inline"> wrapped around the eleents i want
<aziz> hm
<brendon> Biovore: Just took me since 9 this morning to figure that out... its now 23:25.
<korupt> swing all done
<Biovore> brendon: and now you know.. :-P
<Biovore> most modems are just soundcards..
<korupt> lol
<korupt> so true
<korupt> sound card with a tele line sound to get free service if you have a recorder :P but i dont know anything about that
<crocodile> man this sure is a learning curve.. from photoshop to the gimp
<intelikey> ok  why is this saying no and reporting the version....   curl --version && echo boo || echo no       looks like very sloppy coding to me.
<intelikey> { curl --version 2>&1 ; echo $? ; } | pastebin
<intelikey> http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/37787
<intelikey> exit code 2 from a version check   that's  not right.
<paolo_> hi. how can i obtain "man 2 open" for example? man is actually applicable only for normal commands, but not for posix functions.... is there a package which i should download?
<aziz> navets: hey, are you still there? if you couldn't solve the problem, just install Firefox + the Firebug plugin. you'll miss a lot if you don't use Firebug for web development.. it can show you which styles apply to which element...
<intelikey> paolo_ there is an  "open"  but it's not installed by default   try  man openvt     but as to the Q  http://tldp.org
<paolo_> intelikey: i mean ALL posix functions
<intelikey> ubuntu uses a symlink from open to openvt  it's not a function.
<intelikey> paolo_ and what are you calling  "ALL posix functions"  ?
<intelikey> you mean bash builtins  ?
<intelikey> man bash
<intelikey> help help
<paolo_> intelikey: if you don't know the answer you can't help me... google posix functions
<intelikey> no thanks i'd rather just ignore you.
<paolo_> intelikey: do what you want
<intelikey> oh... i forgot i didn't have cron passwd or adduser installed.     heh     don't guess i need them...
<korupt> i have a problem lol graphics
<korupt> do_wait: drmWaitVBlank returned -1, IRQs don't seem to be working correctly.
<korupt> Try running with LIBGL_THROTTLE_REFRESH and LIBL_SYNC_REFRESH unset.
<leks> hello
<korupt> direct rendering: Yes
<korupt> OpenGL renderer string: Mesa DRI UniChrome (K8M800) 20060710 x86/MMX+/3DNow!+/SSE2
<leks> i'm fress user and have some questions..
<korupt> i found this out with the string glxinfo | grep render
<korupt> shoot away
<korupt> leks go ahead
<leks> installed ubuntu in kde interface, and don't know how to login as a root..
<korupt> lol
<korupt> you dont
<korupt> you have sudo commands
<leks> i know
<leks> i type su
<korupt> everything you need to use as root you will be prompted for
<korupt> leks okay
<intelikey> leks the ubuntu team don't want you to login as root.
<korupt> do this your like me
<leks> oh..
<korupt> sudo passwd
<intelikey> !sudo | leks
<korupt> then type your password
<korupt> you then will be able to use su
<korupt> but be very carful dont run any programs under su
<ubotu> leks: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<korupt> YOU HAVE BEEN WARNED
<intelikey> leks                 you should read  &
<korupt> intelikey do you know anything with my problem above
<leks> thanks for link will read it in no time
<leks> i also menaged to install firefox
<intelikey> korupt let me reread it...
<korupt> thank you
<korupt> leks great job
<leks> but there is no shortcuts in menu or something like that, where should i look for it?
<korupt> okay here do this
<korupt> right click desktop
<korupt> create new link
<korupt> Well Create
<korupt> then newlink to application
<intelikey> korupt sorry no.
<korupt> intel its okay
<korupt> then type in the command firefox
<korupt> well it will be under application
<korupt> then the command is firefox have fun
<intelikey> !ff
<ubotu> firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins
<korupt> rofl or do that
<leks> my default web browser is konqueror
<korupt> but if your just looking for a shortcut on the desktop do what i said
<intelikey> leks yes but you installed the kde version of ubuntu  aka kubuntu
<korupt> left click create new link to application click that
<paolo_> "man 2" doesn't work on my ubuntu. which package should i download?
<korupt> then when a box pops up you will see applications tab then type this into the command area firefox
<intelikey> that doesn't change anything.   ff is still the default for ubuntu and the howto still applies
<korupt> he said he couldnt find the shortcut
<korupt> :P
<korupt> if he follows the directions he will have one then he can click make default :P
<mat1980> leks: to create a shortcut in the meny, exec kmenuedit and add with it
<intelikey> or install menu and let it do it...
<leks> um.. this trick with shortcut doesnt work ;/
<intelikey> more than one method of epedurmal removal for the felion
<intelikey> !doesn't work
<ubotu> Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<korupt> rofl
<korupt> man this channel should go comedy
<intelikey> it isn't ?
<korupt> leks explain
<intelikey> :)
<korupt> :)
<leks> :)
<intelikey> No manual entry for this
<leks> typed firefox in a console
<korupt> it should or just type this wow i broke my computer apt-get install firefox
<leks> and it says It's not installed ;)
<korupt> rofl
<korupt> sudo apt-get install firefox
<leks> so i typed sudo...installl and perhaps it will work now ;)
<korupt> :)
<korupt> precisely
<korupt> if you come up with a error not found let me know we need one more step
<leks> ok it works
<leks> thanks a lot
<intelikey> if you truely type firefox in a console  it wont work when it is installed.  it requires xorg and from a console you'd have to tell it what display to connect to...   :)
<korupt> :)
<korupt> no problem
<intelikey> console != konsole
<korupt> here is a headache
<korupt> http://www.pastebin.ca/594983
<korupt> i dont know what the heck is going on gears are fine but wine well its not so swell
<intelikey> console = tty / vt     konsole = X terminal emulator
<korupt> so lost lol
<korupt> http://www.pastebin.ca/594985
<dfeser> hi @all
<niko1984> where can i get drivers for my synaptics touchpad ?
<korupt> oh hogie sticks
<dfeser> i just upgraded some krb5 packets and now my krb5-user is gone...reinstall is not possible because of version mismatch...
<intelikey> how did you upgrade it ?
<niko1984> laptop: hp pavilion dv6000 <-- where can i get drivers for synaptics touchpad ?
<intelikey> try hp.
<intelikey> dfeser how did you upgrade it ?
<dfeser> the auto update of kubuntu did it
<intelikey> dfeser fiesty ?
<dfeser> yes yes
<intelikey> hmmm
<dufrp> weird, just installed gutsy-32, Internet seems to work fine, but not in konqueror
<dufrp> using pppoeconf
<intelikey> dufrp cat /var/log/dpkg.log    see which package
<intelikey> ooops
<intelikey> dfeser ^
<FireHazard17> any one get compiz/compiz-fusion working on kubuntu feisty
<intelikey> dufrp #ubuntu+1 may or may not know about that,  care to share it in there
<mat1980> !compiz | FireHazard17
<ubotu> FireHazard17: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<FireHazard17> ive read them im asking for your expirences
<zander> hi
<intelikey> FireHazard17 did you read carefully ?   or just skim  ?
<zander> is that andrew as in andrew babb?
<dfeser> can I let apt-get ignore dependencies?
<intelikey> cause the infonode makes it clear that for help with that you need to be in #ubuntu-effects
<mat1980> FireHazard17: I thought you was looking for help. I installed, but drop it after half hour.
<niko1984> im kinda new to kubuntu, searched for synaptics in adept manager, alot of results.. what do i choose? :)
<intelikey> dfeser you can force things  man apt-get   search for force
<intelikey> dfeser but it's a good way to break your system
<intelikey> !synaptic
<ubotu> synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<niko1984> not synaptic, but synaptics touchpad
<intelikey> niko1984 that package what you want ?
<mat1980> niko1984: sudo apt-get install synaptic
<niko1984> the touchpad is not working properly
<intelikey> niko1984 oh.  linux-restricted*
<mat1980> niko1984: oh... sorry
<dfeser> apt-get only knows force-yes option which tells it to answer each question with yes
<intelikey> it's propritary   they don't open source it
<intelikey>  NDA  and all that raw you know.
<intelikey> dfeser that's not so.  it knows several forces
<intelikey> dfeser --force-all   is the most powerful of the lot
<dfeser> E: Kommandozeilenoption --force-all wird nicht verstanden
<dfeser> what means: command line option --force-all cant be understood
<dfeser> i cant understand why there is an update for krb5 available that messes a kerberos setup up
<intelikey> dfeser maybe it'e dpkg rather than apt that uses force   sorry for the miscue
<intelikey> !dpkg
<ubotu> dpkg is the Debian package maintenance system, which together with apt forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit.
<dfeser> no matter...
<dfeser> but its real pain that an update messes my system up
* intelikey uses --force-downgrade and --force-all    just not sure where    lol
<intelikey> well that's what i get for using dpkg dirrectly so much.  it's dpkg that has the "very long list" of force *
<NickPresta> Forgive this easily-researchable question: Where in /etc would I find the "config" file for my network. I remember this file showed things like each device (eth2 and eth3 in my case) and it showed my hostname and such.
<intelikey> dfeser so.  find the specific package and do a force-downgrade  to install the one it replaced and file a bug on the update package
<NickPresta> ah, nevermind. It was /etc/network/interfaces
<intelikey>   NickPresta   beet me to it..  :)
<dfeser> force-downgrade isnt even a apt-get function
<NickPresta> intelikey, would you be able to assist me in a related question?
<intelikey> dfeser yes i know that.  didn't i just explain it's dpkg ?
<intelikey> NickPresta ask if i can answer i will.
<NickPresta> In /etc/network/interfaces I have auto setup for eth0 and eth1. However, for eth2 and eth3 (the only interfaces that show up in system settings) I have setup a static IP. (192.168.1.150). Everytime I turn on the computer, both are "active" and I cannot actually connect to the internet when both are up. I have to go into system settings and disable one and re-enable the other. However, it's random each time t
<NickPresta> he computer restarts so I'm not sure how I would go about making only one interface start at boot up. Would you need a copy of my /etc/network/interfaces file?
<FireHazard17> whats etc stand for? ecetera?
<rixxon> yep
<intelikey> NickPresta sounds like you need to setup the interfaces file to NON auto   i.e. just a configuration so that it doesn't start them it just knows how.   but i'm pretty short on networking skills
<rixxon> FireHazard17: hit alt+f2 and type #hier and press enter
<FireHazard17> it say there is no man page for heir
<NickPresta> intelikey, well, eth0 and eth1 are setup as auto (and setup as a dhcp connection). Since I am using a static address, eth2 and eth3 were setup for some reason. Do you think it would be wise to set eth2 _or_ eth3 to auto and have the other one "compensate"?
<FireHazard17> of rier
<FireHazard17> i cant speel
<FireHazard17> lmao
<FireHazard17> that was an accident
<rixxon> hier existed?
<FireHazard17> year
<FireHazard17> yeah*
<FireHazard17> its the man page for the linux filesystem heirachy
<FireHazard17> thank you
<rixxon> np
<rixxon> FireHazard17: other interesting alt+f2 input: wp:fhs
<rixxon> takes you to the wikipedia page of the filesystem hierarchy standard.
<rixxon> (ain't kde super?)
<intelikey> NickPresta i really don't know.  i know the less automatic the better i get along with it cause it's not trying to do things i didn't tell it to.   and actually when i have networking questions, normally no one in here at the time, i ask in ##linux    if no one in here can help with that try there.
<NickPresta> intelikey, thank you. I will play around some more and then ask again in a few hours.
<FireHazard17> it sure does
<intelikey> networking help for NickPresta  ???
<FireHazard17> and kde sure is
<FireHazard17> i love it
<FireHazard17> it actually seems like somthing that can compete comercially
<rixxon> try kinfocenter, it lists some of the protocols you can input in alt+f2 and konqueror, some more in the search engines setup of konqueror
<rixxon> actually you can ad your own protocols system wide, easily
* intelikey someone can help with networking    NickPresta  ???   
<NickPresta> intelikey, it's okay. It's 4am so I should be getting some sleep anyways. The problem only happens when I restart, which is not too often, so I don't mind if I don't get an answer ASAP.
<NickPresta> intelikey, thank you though.
<intelikey> NickPresta well that's the kind of help i normally get   heh     but then again my questions are not usually "where is the start button" type questions either.
<Ray-> hello, I just installed the kubuntu but I'm having problems with the network, I'm behinde a router I put the IP 10.192.192.3 and the submask 255.255.255.0 and the gateway is 10.192.192.1 but on kubuntu it says invalid gateway IP
<intelikey> and you are right about it being an off time....
<Ray-> I cann't have net on the kubuntu, and in the syslog there krenel log about connection.. whats going on?
<Ray-> hmm
<mat1980> Ray-: it seems to be a config problem. What command do you exec?
<NickPresta> Ray-, would it be possible for Kubuntu to automatically detect your network settings? That is usually your best bet.
<Ray-> it detect dhcp and I dont want a dhcp connection
<Ray-> I get my connection from a router
<Ray-> I set a manual IP
<Ray-> the router ip is 10.192.192.1
<Ray-> aint should be the default gateway as well?
<NickPresta> Ray-, open up a terminal a type: kdesu kate /etc/network/interfactes
<mat1980> Ray-: yes, it should be.
<NickPresta> interfaces**
<Ray-> NickPresta: okey I have to restart coz I got only 1 PC and my Uni needs us to install the kubuntu
<NickPresta> Ray-, hold on. There are more instructions
<Ray-> yeah I know thats what I wanna tell you to give me everything so I can reboot and try it out
<NickPresta> Ray-, when you type that in (write it down if you don't remember), you should see a bunch of stuff. You will need to find your connection (eth0, eth1, eth2, etc). It should say "iface eth# inet static" where # is your number. That is the interface which is setup to be static. Under it, you can fill in your address, netmask and gateway. Fill it in manually and then save. You should then be able to either rest
<NickPresta> art X and have it work, it just have it work after your re-enable your interface in system settings
<NickPresta> Ray-, if that doesn't work, you will have to come back here later when the channel is more lively and ask again. Someone else should be able to help you.
<Ray-> how to restart X ?
<NickPresta> Ray-, control+alt+delete
<Ryiel_> ctrl alt backspace
<Ray-> okey
<Ray-> Thanks.
<NickPresta> Ray-, sorry, control + alt + backspace. Not delete.
* NickPresta shakes head
<Ray-> okey :)
<Ray-> I'll be back
<NickPresta> Good luck
<kripl> I have ati radeon X600 and I don't know how to install drivers for it. Can u give some good and simple tutorial ? tn
<NickPresta> kripl, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver (open source 'radeon' driver) or https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI (proprietary driver). I suggest the proprietary driver.
<eagles0513875> how do i get back from away
<eagles0513875> !aptfix
<ubotu> If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<NickPresta> eagles0513875, type /away again
<eagles0513875> lol im marked as being away still
<Ray-> check this: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27736/
<Ray-> it needs a driver?
<Ray-> like win thingies?
<NickPresta> Ray-, you can ignore those errors.
<Ray-> but I didnt five a static one all the dhcp
<NickPresta> oh.
<Ray-> find*
<Ray-> can I edit it from dhcp to static or no?
<NickPresta> Ray-, you have to change the top line from dhcp to: iface eth# inet static
<eagles0513875> !away
<ubotu> You should avoid changing your nick in a busy channel like #ubuntu - it causes unrequired scrolling which is unfair on new users. The same goes for using noisy away messages : use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently - See also !Guidelines
<NickPresta> Ray-, I will show you my file
<Ray-> ok that will be good
<NickPresta> http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/37788
<kraut> moin
<presroi> hello
<presroi> I've got a rather bizarre sound problem
<presroi> Kubuntu 7.04 was working fine with sound on a live-cd
<presroi> and now, there is no sound any more
<presroi> the dual-boot win xp is still playing sound and kubuntu seems to recognize the chipset
<Ray-> ok I will try it out
<Ray-> NickPresta: Thank you.
<eagles0513875> presroi: i have duel boot and everythign except for wifi work out of the box for me
<eagles0513875> what r the signs of a modem going bad
<eagles0513875> cable modem
<eagles0513875> can anyone tell me if realtek supports linux
<eagles0513875> hobbsee
<eagles0513875> good morning
* Hobbsee waves
<Hobbsee> it doesnt, iirc
<rand_acs> anyone here know if it's possible to mount a ufs2 partition with rw? ro works fine, but I would like to have rw.
<Eruantalon> In Kubuntu Feisty I can't seem to update mythtv-database: Access denied for user 'root'@'localhost' (using password: NO)
<Eruantalon> How do I choose which password apt-get uses for mysql or alternatively reset the root password?
<dromer> how do I activate qemu's accelerator? kqemu
<nathan> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<praveen_> hey
<praveen_> where will i find installed programs
<praveen_> i mean on the file manager
<psicobra> hi all
<praveen_> hi
<psicobra> any one know how to get flash working on kubuntu 64 bit?
<psicobra> hi praveen_
<praveen_> did u try usin wine ?
<psicobra> wine?
<psicobra> what do you mean?
<faidillinger> whats a good software to make music using kubuntu ??? plz ?.
<jarn> Is there a way to bring up the run command dialog from the command line?
<faidillinger> will kubuntu help me get laid ?
<jarn> faidillinger: I'm speaking from experience here - no. :(
<psicobra> if you use any linux based OS the chances of you getting laid are pretty low
<faidillinger> lol :(
<psicobra> unlike me who is getting marride in 3 weeks
<nathan> hello
<jarn> psicobra is a Microsoft spy!
<nathan> anyone fancy givin me a hand with DVD player?
<psicobra> jarn: www.mslinux.org
<jarn> No Linux user can develop a relationship with a female, so he must be from Microsoft!
<psicobra> whuhahaha we are closing in
<eagles0513875> hey nathan
<eagles0513875> !offitopic | psicobra
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about offitopic - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<psicobra> u see i developed my women skills whilst using windows
<eagles0513875> !offtopic | psicobra
<ubotu> psicobra: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<nathan> eagles0513875: hey
<eagles0513875> were u able to fix ur problem nat
<eagles0513875> the one u had last night
<psicobra> eagles0513875: he definatley isnt getting laid
<eagles0513875> ur point
<eagles0513875> good riddance
<eagles0513875> bout to get an op on him
<eagles0513875> nathan u still having that issue
<arash> Hi!, I have three hardware "speakers", one is a speaker set and I have two headphones, though only one seems too be active/working? Anyone know how to fix it?
* arash goes to #Ubuntu
<xbadger> hy guys I have a question: does anyone has a clue if kde4 can be shiped wit kubuntu 7.10?
<eagles0513875> i dont think it is
<eagles0513875> !kde4
<ubotu> For information on KDE 4 (not to be released for quite some time yet), see: http://www.canllaith.org/svn-features/kde4.html. Also worth checking are: appeal/phonon/plasma/solid.kde.org
<Linux_Galore> well my fs corrupted and now Im on a live CD, have to get a new hardisk tomorrow and maybe install gutsy
<Banjooie> So let's say I want KSnapshot to stop opening whenever I hit Print Screen.
<Banjooie> How do I accomplish such fel shenanigans
<eagles0513875> Linux_Galore: have u tried running fsck
<eagles0513875> try this fsck /dev/name of partition u want to check
<nathan> eagle, iv installed libdvdread3 (althrough i dont see it in the start menu), it wont let me download the CSS package?
<eagles0513875> what u trying to do nathan lol
<eagles0513875> honestly that doesnt tell me vry much lol
<nathan> lol.. ok i want to enable linux to play DVD's
<nathan> ive been to the page stated when u put !dvd
<Linux_Galore> eagles0513875: yeah, does a big dummy spit about 40% in
<eagles0513875> lol it should do it out of the box nathan
<eagles0513875> it does for me
<eagles0513875> Lg how old is the drive
<nathan> what prog does it?
<eagles0513875> !dvd
<eagles0513875> give me a min nathan
<nathan> I got kaffeine, but when i press DVD, it says theres no plugin
<eagles0513875> ok hold on
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<Banjooie> !ksnapshot
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ksnapshot - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<eagles0513875> nathan: have u downloaded libdvdcss2
<eagles0513875> is that what u r tryign to download
<nathan> yeah but it dint turn up in me start menu
<eagles0513875> it wont
<nathan> no
<nathan> eeeh lol
<nathan> ok i downloaded libdvdread3
<eagles0513875> its just a library
<eagles0513875> those r just libraries lol
<nathan> lol..
<eagles0513875> not programs lol
<nathan> ok
<eagles0513875> give me a min to search adept
<Banjooie> So anyone? How to deactivate ksnapshot?
<nathan> the command line
<nathan> sudo
<nathan> install-css.sh - comp dont find it
<eagles0513875> that will be in a pkg
<eagles0513875> wait
<eagles0513875> nathan
<eagles0513875> slow don a bit
<eagles0513875> *down
<nathan> ok
<eagles0513875> open up a command line
<nathan> done
<eagles0513875> and do sudo apt-get install ogle
<eagles0513875> that should play dvds for ya
<nathan> dont needanything else for it no?
<eagles0513875> if u need other dependencies it will list them as well
<eagles0513875> when u type that
<hanzz_> do you know some console program which can make charts like this one? http://soumar.netlab.cz/munin/netlab.cz/soumar.netlab.cz-jabber_cluster-day.png
<nathan> ok
<nathan> so what ogle a plug in for kaffeine or a program itself
<eagles0513875> no
<eagles0513875> program itself
<eagles0513875> hanzz i know u can do charts using latex
<eagles0513875> and hanzz u running ur own cluster
<eagles0513875> nat let me know if that helps at all
<nathan> don mean to bbe a pain but it dont show in start menu.. lmao.. if it does i cant see it
<HanzZ> or some console app which can make chart from CVS for example... according to [X,Y] 
<eagles0513875> the try kaffine
<eagles0513875> and see if it will play then
<HanzZ> eagles0513875: it's not my cluster :) but i'm programming some apps for that community
<eagles0513875> what community
<eagles0513875> HanzZ: is ur name registered
<HanzZ> yes
<eagles0513875> may i pm ya
<HanzZ> 'the best jabber server in our country :)'
<eagles0513875> i pmed u
<nathan> 12:52:27 PM: xine: couldn't find demux for >dvd:///dev/hdc<
<eagles0513875> ok
<eagles0513875> ok right click on the k
<eagles0513875> and hit menu editor nath
<nathan> yup
<eagles0513875> click multimedia
<eagles0513875> hold that thought
<nathan> holding that thought
<eagles0513875> right click on multimedia
<eagles0513875> wait
<eagles0513875> u still have command line open
<nathan> yup
<eagles0513875> type in ogle
<nathan> its thinking
<eagles0513875> see what it brings up and try play a dvd
<eagles0513875> ok
<nathan> u want the good bit or the bad bit lol
<eagles0513875> both
<eagles0513875> lol
<nathan> good bits the program loads
<eagles0513875> ok
<eagles0513875> bad
<eagles0513875> wont play
<nathan> the bad bits either it wont play or my DVD drive is disconnected cuase it wont give me the disc back either lmao
<nathan> 1 min
<eagles0513875> is it internal or external
<nathan> internal but i been inside it
<eagles0513875> what u mean
<eagles0513875> u took it apart
<nathan> its connected... system eject works
<nathan> i always takin it apart for some reason or another ll
<eagles0513875> never do that to an optical drive like that
<eagles0513875> how old is the drive
<nathan> i dont mean i took the drive apart
<nathan> lol
<nathan> i meant the computer
<eagles0513875> lol
<eagles0513875> ok
<nathan> didn't start DVD
<nathan> however command line did return tis
<nathan> : Found a scrambled PES packet! (1)
<eagles0513875> dunno what that means
<nathan> now its being plain bent lmao
<faidillinger> how can i make firefox open a new message window (kmail) when i click on a mail adress (mailto:)
<faidillinger> ??
<eagles0513875> nathan how old is the dvd drive u have
<nathan> not that old
<nathan> works fine in XP lol..
<eagles0513875> interesting
<nathan> fairly new i believe about a year old or so
<eagles0513875> nathan i dunno
<eagles0513875> it could be a feisty bug
<eagles0513875> lol
<nathan> if it sez scrambled i guessin i need that CSS thing
<eagles0513875> i gtg to lunch ill be on in a lil while
<nathan> ok mate see ya later
<djdarkman_> Why does amarok hog the entire sound output?
<djdarkman_> I mean if I play with amarok I can`t use other apps that play sound
<Banjooie> Because you're doing it wrong
<djdarkman_> And how to do it right?
<Banjooie> I've had programs compete with Amarok, you probably have oss set instead of alsa somewhere.
<Banjooie> That's usually why.
<djdarkman_> let`s see amarok uses alsa, smplayer is configured to use alsa... don`t see what I`m doing wrong
<Banjooie> Hm.
<Banjooie> That's....odd. I don't know, then, that's usually the only reason I ever have that problem.
<djdarkman_> this is worst than my other problem, with udev that keeps maping my soundcards differently with every restart
<mateo> Hi
<mateo> im trying to upgrade to kubuntu-desktop
<mateo> but apt says
<djdarkman_> btw, does someone here undrestands udev?
<mateo> python2.5-dev: Depende: python2.5 (= 2.5.1~rc1-0ubuntu3) pero 2.5.1-0ubuntu1 va a ser instalado
<mateo> E: Paquetes rotos
<mateo> broken packages
<djdarkman_> mateo: in english?
<mateo> how can I take the messages in english ?
<mateo> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<mateo>   python2.5-dev: Depends: python2.5 (= 2.5.1~rc1-0ubuntu3) but 2.5.1-0ubuntu1 is to be installed
<mateo> E: Broken packages
<mateo> done
<djdarkman_> mateo: sudo apt-get -f install
<mateo> apt-get -f install
<mateo> Reading package lists... Done
<mateo> Building dependency tree
<mateo> Reading state information... Done
<mateo> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<mateo> im now in ubuntu btw
<mateo> trying to upgrade with 'apt-get install kubuntu-desktop'
<mateo> any idea ?
<fritz> do components installed with crossover installer cease to function if you iuninstall the crossover manager?
<balaji> how to check whether the wireless lan is working or not?
<balaji> anybody can help?
<mike> balaji: is there an eth1 entry in your network settings ?
<Ace2016> why use crossover
<Ace2016> just use seamless xp in linux
<lovely> Does anyone know why the device driver would keep old usb drive connects in the que that do not go abywaere? I have but one and now it is called usbdrive-4. usbdrive thru usbdrive-3 go nowhere and connect with nothing. these are visable in the GUI as well as with a terminal. in the terminal when asked  'cd /media/usbdrive-2'   no such directory.
<agu__> hey
<leonardo> blabla
<leonardo> ......
<lovely> is ther a wasy to maunually mount or unmount a drive?
<lovely> way
<posingaspopular> lovely:
<lovely> how do I manually mount and dismount a drive?
<posingaspopular> opps. lovely: mount /something or another
<posingaspopular> hang on, let me pull up the guide
<lovely> thank you.
<posingaspopular> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Kubuntu, go to System Settings -> Advanced Tab -> Disks & Filesystem. See also !fstab and !DiskMounter
<gnomefreak> who wants to crash konq for me
<posingaspopular> !diskmounter
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - See also !fuse
<gnomefreak> to see if it crashes
<gnomefreak> posingaspopular: please use /msg ubotu
<posingaspopular> gnomefreak: yes sorry. its been awhile since i've used the bot
<posingaspopular> lovely: this should be the guide. let me know if you need more help. https://help.ubuntu.com/7.04/user-guide/C/gosnautilus-460.html
<joaquin> hola alguien me puede decir el servidor espaol
<posingaspopular> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<lovely> posingaspopular: thank you I will look there, right now it is a mount failure code 32
<Maxdamantus> Uhh.. How do you install a .deb file with apt-get again?
<Maxdamantus> Nvm.
<Maxdamantus> -i
<posingaspopular> lovely: i have no idea what that means, but i can ask my brother to take a look at it if you still have trouble in a few
<lovely> posingaspopular: ok I actually have two problem that I think may be interelated. one is the cdrom stoped working. that is the code 32 when In try to mount.   two is the usbdrive wich the system settings does not show multiples, I am going to try to unmount them in terminal.
<posingaspopular> lovely: what command are you using to unmount?
<lovely> !diskmounter
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - See also !fuse
<lovely> oops
<posingaspopular> yea you can't do it with a !command. you have to go to help.ubuntu.com and search from there
<lovely> posingaspopular: I dont have one at the moment, but tried lovely@Hermes:/media$ mount /cdrom   mount: I could not determine the filesystem type, and none was specified     lovely@Hermes:/media$ mount /cdrom0   mount: can't find /cdrom0 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<lovely> Searching
<posingaspopular> what does 'ls usb' tell you
<lovely> posingaspopular: ls: usb: No such file or directory
<posingaspopular> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<lovely> posingaspopular: found nothing to help, only to help mount
<frantek> hi
<posingaspopular> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<lovely> posingaspopular: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27759/
<lovely> posingaspopular: I have but one cdrom and one usbdrive
<posingaspopular> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27760/
<posingaspopular> that's mine
<posingaspopular> my ipod is plugged in, a mouse, not sure the rest
<posingaspopular> is it unmount or umount?
<posingaspopular> would that make a difference?
<frantek> i've a kdm/nfs problem: i've a nfs mount (mounted by fstab) where the user homes (and other data) are located. when a user logs off (kde) the nfs mount is unmounted too. i do not know why. i've many systems some dapper some edgy. only the edgy - only the edgy clients show this ... how can i prevent the nfs mount from being dismounted - i'm absolutely clueless :(
<lovely> posingaspopular: umount: usbdrive-1 is not mounted (according to mtab)
<posingaspopular> and mount usbdrive-1 does what?
<lovely> posingaspopular: mount: can't find usbdrive-1 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<posingaspopular> lovely:
<posingaspopular> oops. sorry. i have no idea. im trying to see if there's anyone in the room atm who can help you, but i dont recognize any nicks. i duno what to tell you
<Djservers> yo
<Djservers> havent bin here for long my pc chrashed :P
<lovely> posingaspopular: thxs for attempting
<UbuntuFeisty> kate or kedit for text editor?
<posingaspopular> Hobbsee: are you around?
<Djservers> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<icecruncher> !sourceomatik
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sourceomatik - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<icecruncher> !sourceomatix
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sourceomatix - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ardchoille> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<icecruncher> thnks
<ardchoille> You're welcome :)
<eagles0513875> hobb
<eagles0513875> hobsee may i pm ya plz
<eagles0513875> im getting really upset
<eagles0513875> ive isolated my connection issue to my house my cousins net connection is fine
<UbuntuFeisty> ubotu: PT
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<eagles0513875> any one from malta
<Djservers> just format my harddisk now on live cd
<dany_21> hello room, does KDE (or any service) deletes files from the thumbnail-cache (~/.thumbnails/) sometimes?  bec. most times, if I access pictures from my hardrive, the thumbs have to be recreated, although I have not changed/touched the pictures
<blackangel> hello all
<paolo_>  Hi. how can i pipe a string to a process with a precise pid?
<redha> hi guys, how does one add programs to startup??
<IppatsuManXYZ> redha: put a link to it in ~/.kde/Autostart
<redha> symbolic link?
<IppatsuManXYZ> yes, if you like it
<IppatsuManXYZ> paolo_: I don't think it's possilbe unless the target process uses a named pipe or something like that
<redha> lppatsuManXYZ: Thanks man :)
<IppatsuManXYZ> paolo_: I was wrong :P
<IppatsuManXYZ> try to redirect the deired output to /proc/pidofprocess/fd/1
<paolo_> IppatsuManXYZ: ?
<IppatsuManXYZ> *desired
<paolo_> mmm
<paolo_> well let's try
<IppatsuManXYZ> wrong again, stdin is 0, not 1
<hello_> ls
<paolo_> IppatsuManXYZ: unfortunately it didn't work
<IppatsuManXYZ> paolo_: probably the best solution is to use named pipes
<paolo_> fifos?
<paolo_> IppatsuManXYZ: ?
<IppatsuManXYZ> paolo_: a named pipe allows to create a special file that can be used as output for a process and as input for another process
<IppatsuManXYZ> it "gives a name" to standard input and standard output of a process
<IppatsuManXYZ> man mkfifo, it's easier to understand than me :P
<paolo_> i did man 2 fifo:)
<paolo_> ok
<Linracoon> how can i with apt-get remove a package without checking dependencies?
<msetim> Hi
<msetim> how can I install the spcaxx? I have a webcam and I would like use it.
<mat1980> msetim: it should be already installed.
<paolo_> IppatsuManXYZ: i don't understand yet. is this the correct way of proceeding?   mkfifo fifosname;   cat fifosname | someprocess and in another terminal  echo blahblah > fifosname
<paolo_> ?
<IppatsuManXYZ> paolo_: yes, that should work
<kamui> I can't get suspend or hibernate to work.  Suspend locks up my laptop, and hibernate just doesn't do anything.  Where should I look to try and figure out whats going on when I execute the s2ram command to find out whats locking up my laptop before it can suspend
<paolo_> IppatsuManXYZ: unfortunately it doesn't:)
<msetim> mat1980: Nope :) My kopete don't detect my webcam.
<mat1980> msetim: try sudo modprobe spcaxx
<paolo_> IppatsuManXYZ: great
<paolo_> it worked!
<IppatsuManXYZ> good :)
<mat1980> msetim: uhm... the module's name should be gspca (the new versione of spca5xx), so  sudo modprobe gspca
<msetim> mat1980: I'm installing it now :)
<killux> how can I make fluxbox the WM of the KDE suite?
<Pensacola> is there a way to configure the media keys on a keyboard in kubuntu?
* Daisuke_Ido curses
<paolo_> IppatsuManXYZ: is there a command which flushes the fifo?
<Daisuke_Ido> amarok still won't launch, and their channel's about as helpful as hellen keller.
<Daisuke_Ido> helen*
<timte> How do I get a PDF printer in Firefox?
<Daisuke_Ido> timte: "print to pdf"
<Daisuke_Ido> wait
<IppatsuManXYZ> paolo_: as far as I know, no. Try to echo a blank line to the fifo.
<timte> Daisuke_Ido: but I see no such option
<Daisuke_Ido> print a file to pdf, or actually print a dead tree copy OF a pdf?
<IppatsuManXYZ> timte: you can choose "print to file" and convert the resulting .ps file to .pdf
<paolo_> IppatsuManXYZ: echo ...? .... > fifosname ?
<Daisuke_Ido> timte: what are you printing from?
<IppatsuManXYZ> timte: or you can install cups-pdf and it'll create a virtual printer that firefox can use
<timte> Daisuke_Ido: Firefox
<killux> how can I make fluxbox the WM of the KDE suite?
<IppatsuManXYZ> paolo_: echo > fifosname
<paolo_> ok
<IppatsuManXYZ> (if you don't pass any argument, echo will just echo a \n)
<timte> IppatsuManXYZ: I installed that actually, but Firefox doesn't show anything extra
<Daisuke_Ido> timte: honestly, it would be easiest to do that from konqueror
<Daisuke_Ido> and IppatsuManXYZ: FF doesn't do pdf.
<paolo_> IppatsuManXYZ: it doesn't work
<IppatsuManXYZ> timte: did you executed sudo chmod +s /usr/lib/cups/backend/cups-pdf ?
<Daisuke_Ido> IppatsuManXYZ: FF will still not have the option.
<IppatsuManXYZ> Daisuke_Ido: I print web pages to pdf using cups-pdf all days
<Daisuke_Ido> timte: i still recommend using konqueror to do the pdf printing
<Daisuke_Ido> !worksforme | IppatsuManXYZ
<ubotu> IppatsuManXYZ: Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<Daisuke_Ido> not entirely applicable, but close enough.
<mneisen> Hi, after solving my troubles with my boot partition (see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/partman/+bug/122563 and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=484030) I still have a problem with unresolved dependencies when upgrading the kernel (see http://pastebin.ubuntu-nl.org/27769/). Anybody know how to fix this?
<SeanTater> What's a good graphica benchmark? Like something other than glxgears?
<SeanTater>  /graphics/
<BluesKaj> I see google desktop search for linux is available : http://desktop.google.com/linux/download.html
<IppatsuManXYZ> wait for KDE4 and strigi
<Daisuke_Ido> #amarok's useless :\
<Daisuke_Ido> as are amarok's error messages
<Daisuke_Ido> Amarok: [Loader]  Amarok is taking a long time to load! Perhaps something has gone wrong?
<paolo_> IppatsuManXYZ: i've found the problem but, in order to solve it i have to retrieve the file descriptor of the fifo
<paolo_> how can i do?
<Kazade> is it possible to add stuff to the right-click menu in the KDE 3.5.x version of dolphin ?
<SQUALL2> hasan2 where r u?
<IppatsuManXYZ> Daisuke_Ido: does strace'ing give a more helpful message?
<kamui> funk
<balaji> how do i make .avi files run in vlc or in general in linux
<kamui> suspend just wont work
<kamui> crap crap crap
<balaji>  how do i make .avi files run in vlc or in general in linux
<IppatsuManXYZ> paolo_: no ideas about that, you can try looking for it under /proc, but I don't think it's a good idea
<Arwen> ah man.... my /home partition is starting to get so fragmented that my videos are skipping....
<IppatsuManXYZ> !Codecs | balaji
<ubotu> balaji: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<jhutchins> Arwen: What filesystem?
<Arwen> jhutchins, ext2/3
<icecruncher> what is the bes way to format a disk in command line (fat32)
<icecruncher> ?
<Arwen> mkfs.vfat -F 32
<icecruncher> Arwen: mkfs.vfat -F 32 <device> ? do you need to unmount the partition?
<Arwen> yes and yes
<icecruncher> Arwen: thnks
<icecruncher> Arwen: need to be  root?
<Arwen> icecruncher, duh? lol
<icecruncher> Arwen: lol
<Al-Bundy> LooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooL
<Arwen> ...
* Arwen curses at this god f***ing fragmentation
<Arwen> it's really starting to piss me off
<Daisuke_Ido> Arwen: i feel your pain.
<Arwen> then again, now that I think of it, it could be that my swap is stealing HD performance... hmm...
* Arwen goes to close some cruft
<llutz> Arwen: defrag doesn't work?
<Arwen> llutz, the only way to defrag an ext partition is to delete it, make a new one, and restore from backup...
<llutz> Arwen: nope, defrag can defrag ext2-filesystems
<timte> IppatsuManXYZ: I hadn't, but I have now and no difference
<Arwen> yes.... but only ext2 ones... and not safely
<llutz> Arwen: ext3 cleanly unmounted = ext2
<Arwen> llutz, uh, no, in fact, it says on defrag's page that you should never try to use it on an ext3 fs
<Arwen> because of some extra flags in newer revisions
<dr_willis> I cant recall ever needing to use defrag.
<llutz> Arwen: only think can happen is, that you lose you logs
<Arwen> either way, it's not worth it since you have to do it offline...
<timte> Daisuke_Ido: I'd like to use konqueror too, but the site I need this for complains that the browser isn't secure enough
<Arwen> might as well start fresh if I have to boot a Live CD
<Ze_M> i have deleted and readded a user but now says doesnt belong to passwd and i cant enter admin mode,how can i resolve this?
<Daisuke_Ido> timte: print to PS and convert to pdf, i suppose
<dr_willis> You mean deletted/readded your FIRST sudoer user?
<Ze_M> dr_willis: yes
<Daisuke_Ido> that wasn't a good idea.
<dr_willis> some how get to the existing install and edit the groups file. and perhaps the sudoers file.
<Ze_M> dr_willis: how if i dont have root acess?
<dr_willis> admin:x:117:YOURUSERNAME
<dr_willis> thats what a live cd  will let you do.
<Ze_M> a live cd?
<Arwen> Ze_M, from a live cd, or from recovery mode
<Arwen> .......
<balaji> k thank u
<dr_willis> yes. a live cd... OR use the reovery mode, or make it boot to single user mode.
<icecruncher> ok, my entire desktop ust froze, any suggestions?
<Ze_M> i have to run the live cd and then run admin:x:117:YOURUSERNAME from console?
<ksivaji> balaji hi man how are you ?
<MitchM> I cannot see taskbar items on my launcher
<RytmenPinnen> How do I install .package?
<dr_willis> No.. you EDIT THE GROUPS file and put that line in there.
<MitchM> minimized windows are just ... not there in KDE
<Ze_M> dr_willis: how do enter recovery mode?
<dr_willis> RytmenPinnen,  an autopackage file? theres a web site that has some command ya need to run i recall to get them working
<Daisuke_Ido> Ze_M: LIVE CD
<MitchM> (i still however have the regular menu buttons on my taskbar)
<Daisuke_Ido> ffs
<dr_willis> Ze_M,  it says "recovery mode" right there on my GRUB menu.
<RytmenPinnen> maby that's what it is
<MitchM> Any ideas?
<Ze_M> dr_willis: reboot to recovery mode
<dr_willis> Ubuntu (whatever)  then Ubuntu (reovery mode)
<RytmenPinnen> hmm, I think there's an autopackage software
<Ze_M> dr_willis: whats the file to edit
<Daisuke_Ido> no, really?  i can't imagine the autopackage format would have software to install files of that format...
<dr_willis> Ze_M,  /etc/groups
* Daisuke_Ido should back away slowly
<dr_willis> i forget the proper command to add the groups - i rarely mess with them.
<Ze_M> dr_willis: and /etc/passwd?
<MitchM> groupadd ?
<Daisuke_Ido> why the eff would you touch /etc/passwd?
<Ze_M> dr_willis: when i try to enter sudo mode says that the user doesnt exists in  /etc/passwd
<dr_willis> Ze_M,  if you readded the user. hes just not ion the proper admin group. thats the whole problem
<MitchM> Ze_M, groupadd --help
<llutz> adduser user group
<dr_willis> Ze_M,  then you dident add the user right would be my guess
<Ze_M> dr_willis: i did do it through kuser
<MitchM> Anyone know why I cant see open programs on my taskbar??
<MitchM> or minimized programs either?
<MitchM> or my other desktops?
<Ze_M> Ze_M: so i just need to edit /etc/groups?
<IppatsuManXYZ> MitchM: right click on a free spot of the bar and choose "add applet to panel"
<MitchM> Ze_M: correct
<Ze_M> ok
<dr_willis> MitchM,  either you tweaked your  program/panel/taskbar settings.. or got somthing else confuised.. Try a new user. see if it works for them.  You could perhaps reset your kde settings by removing the proper files from the .kde dir.
<IppatsuManXYZ> then look for "taskbar" and add it
<MitchM> dr_willis: this is how it was from live cd -> install
<dr_willis> MitchM,  odd. Create a new user. see if it works right for them.
<dr_willis> If it dosent.. then theres some bigger issue going on
<MitchM> *nods*
<MitchM> already checked bugs in launchpad
<MitchM> will try a new user though
<ksivaji> can i install oracle in kubuntu...
<dr_willis> can you install it in linux? or debian? :) if so proberly can.
<ubuntu_> guys
<Daisuke_Ido> what
* dr_willis waits and waits and waits some more
<dr_willis> Gee.. couldent come up with a better nick? :)
<ksivaji>   dr_willis     fine using wine or normal installation
<Daisuke_Ido> add another underscore, your nick isn't quite bad enough yet.
<dr_willis> oracal with wine... scary....
<Ze_M> dr_willis: in boot i dont have any recovery mode, after hitting tab key appeared: linux, old, hda4-ubuntu and hda6-Linux
<Ze_M> i have feysty ppc
<dr_willis> old? what all ya got isntalled on that thing.. heh...
<dr_willis> ppc? eww.. Hmm... Im not even sure if you are using GRUB or not.
<Daisuke_Ido> oracle is available for linux, no?
<dr_willis> Daisuke_Ido,  no idea. :)
<Ze_M> dr_willis: no, isnt grub
<Ze_M> or at least i dont have any boot graphic menu
<dr_willis> Ze_M,  then you  need to learn how to 'edit' the boot lines from your boot loader.. or use a live cd.
<dr_willis> edit the boot menu kernel= line.. add 'single' to the end. and boot it.. if you can.
<sumigamer> guys in the default kubuntu desktop, how do I replace the K menu logo with the kubuntu logo ( like in other KDE based distros??)
<dr_willis> that should get you to a root shell.
<Ze_M> dr_willis: so after entering with livecd, how do i access the installed files?
<dr_willis> Ze_M,  you mount the local drives and then  edit the /etc/whatever files with root permissions.
<Ze_M> dr_willis: you said /etc/groups
<dr_willis> you are at least rembering then. :) A+
<msetim> I have a kayomi usb wireless and I would like to use it on my kubuntu, How can i know if it is compatible?
<sumigamer> guys in the default kubuntu desktop, how do I replace the K menu logo with the kubuntu logo ( like in other KDE based distros??)
<Ze_M> dr_willis: do i need to edit more files?
<dettoaltrimenti> How can I get kopete from asking for a password from the kde wallet? I don't have the wallet installed, and can't find any way to turn it off from kopete's configure
<lupul> hi there. please someone tell me what's the name of the kde icons package!
<Arwen> crystalsvg I think
<ksivaji> Arwen kde-look.org
<tmbg> so I just updated my 'nvidia' driver (the accelerated one). is there a way to switch to it without rebooting?
<llutz> tmbg: restart X
<tmbg> ah.
<ardchoille> dettoaltrimenti: You need to modify the individual account, there's a "Remeber password" option in each account.
<tmbg> llutz, how do I check the version # I'm currently on?
<dettoaltrimenti> ardchoille, I have all those passwords saved, it still asks me for my kde wallet password
<ardchoille> tmbg: lsb_release -a
<tmbg> that didn't really tell me anything.
<ardchoille> dettoaltrimenti: Hmm, I don't know then. I have those "Rember password" options checked in each account and kopete never asks me for a password. I have the kwallet disabled.
<Derminator> HI... Can someone say me, how to restart the Soundserver without rebooting?
<ardchoille> tmbg: lsb_relase -a should tell you a lot of info about your release.
<llutz> tmbg: aptitude show nvidia-glx-new (-legacy)
<tmbg> doesn't tell me my nvidia driver version.
<ardchoille> tmbg: Oh, sorry, I misunderstood. My bad.
<tmbg> np
<jhutchins> Arwen: So I thought ext wasn't supposed to fragment?
<jhutchins> Arwen: Don't remember ever seeing a defrag tool for it.
<Arwen> jhutchins, everything fragments.
<Arwen> ext just doesn't have a defragment
<Arwen> it's not as excessive as FAT, but when your partition free space approaches 0...
<Derminator> Hello, can someone please say me, how to restart the soundserver without rebooting the pc? please privat!
<ubuntu_> iuo
<tmbg> Arwen, how is stuff defragged or is it at all?
<ubuntu_> the ponitn fer manyh porra
<tmbg> b/c I have some files like this: 13708 extents found, perfection would be 6 extents, reported from filefrag.
<RytmenPinnen> umm, is there a .dev search site?
<icecruncher> help, konq dolphin keep stalling when I open them, as in they wont display any contents in any folders
<Arwen> tmbg, you don't defrag. You delete partitions and restore from backup :-\
<RytmenPinnen> I'm trying to install autopackage but I can only find rpms
<Arwen> RytmenPinnen, autopackage = fail
<tmbg> Arwen, 3rd party tools maybe?
<dr_willis> RytmenPinnen,  last i looked ther ewas an actual 'auto package' site that had somthing you installed first.
<dr_willis> http://autopackage.org/
<dr_willis> google to the rescue
<Arwen> tmbg, no, there's just an old version of defrag2fs which doesn't really work no more and isn't terribly safe
<RytmenPinnen> k :)
<jhutchins> !autopackage
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about autopackage - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dr_willis> Not to say that autopakcages WORK very well
<dr_willis> and they are unsupported by ubuntu, and about any other disrto out
<tmbg> sucks.
<Arwen> autopackage is one of the worst things that have ever come to Linux :-\
<RytmenPinnen> haha
<jhutchins> Given significantly different system layouts.
<dr_willis> then theres that 'klik' pcakages :)
<RytmenPinnen> is there anything that's ever gonna replace rpm and .deb?
<jhutchins> RytmenPinnen: There's probably a better way to do whatever it is you're after.
<RytmenPinnen> its kind of annyong when I sometimes just find rpms for apps I want
<dr_willis> http://klik.atekon.de/
<dr_willis> RytmenPinnen,  what app may this be?
<jhutchins> RytmenPinnen: Learn to build packages for your distro from tarballs.
<RytmenPinnen> warzone 2100 , a game :)=
<jhutchins> RytmenPinnen: It's far better than trying to convert a package meant for a different distro.
<Arwen> !packaging | RytmenPinnen
<RytmenPinnen> aha, But I almost allways succeds installing tarballs without problem
<ubotu> RytmenPinnen: The packaging guide is at http://doc.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/packagingguide/C/index.html - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Packages/New for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DeveloperResources - See also !backports
<Arwen> get to work now
<RytmenPinnen> :)
<ksivaji> !info sql
<ubotu> Package sql does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<dr_willis> I recall seeing warzone in some debs I think.
<dr_willis> but i may be confused. :)
<jhutchins> RytmenPinnen: Every time you install a tarball without making a deb first, you break the package manager.
<ksivaji> !sql
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sql - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<RytmenPinnen> O.o
<nathan> anyone good with DVD? i got ogle, but when i try and run a DVD it console says scrambled PES packet
<dr_willis> its highly likely i just installed the tar.gz for my user. and that was it...
<dr_willis> proberly was. I recall playing the game for all of... 10 min. :)
<Arwen> nathan, ....good with dvd?
<RytmenPinnen> I normally just do sh install if there's an install file
<dr_willis> so installed it for the local user. and dident have to mess the system up
<RytmenPinnen> and the app installs itself :)
<nathan> good with getting a player working .. lol
<Arwen> RytmenPinnen, doing anything other than building a deb trashes your system...
<Arwen> !restrictedformats | nathan
<ubotu> nathan: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<RytmenPinnen> it does? o.O
<RytmenPinnen> ok :D
<loader> este vre-un roman aici?
<dr_willis> RytmenPinnen,  well it can.. this is why I install games like that for a SINGLE USER. :)
<Arwen> you're basically missing libdvdcss2, nathan
<Arwen> !medibuntu | nathan
<ubotu> nathan: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<Ancient1> Hi. just installed kubuntu. when i try and run a script with sudo -s it says auth. failed ! but I am the SU ?!?!
<dr_willis> http://www.getdeb.net/app.php?name=Warzone2100
<dr_willis> seems to have packages for that game
<Ancient1> without the script = no web
<RytmenPinnen> aah
<ubuntu> hello, i have an question?
<dr_willis> amazing what googling for 'warzone deb' finds. :)
<RytmenPinnen> thanks :) It seems kind of painstaking to make those debs (I didnt really read the guide but its seems long)
<RytmenPinnen> I tried that ... :(
<dr_willis> amazing at all the unoifficial sites comming out now for software
<dr_willis> http://www.google.com/search?q=warzone+2100+deb+package
<ubuntu>  im trying to find a solution with  the error /bin/sh: cant access tty;job control turned off with gutsy tribe 2 cd. I get that everytime but when i unplug my hard drive it boots. Im running from cd now
<RytmenPinnen> why cant they just place it in the repositories?
<dr_willis> RytmenPinnen,  just a guess.. but LICENSING/LEGAL issues
<dr_willis> why should they put every game out in the 'official/supported' repositories. :)
<RytmenPinnen> ah, I believe Suse had it
<RytmenPinnen> why not :D
<RytmenPinnen> games are fun ^^
<Arwen> games aren't fun if you have ATI...
<RytmenPinnen> unless they suck which many of the games in the repositories do :P
<SlimeyPete> not all games are fun. Minesweeper isn't fun.
<dr_willis> id rather seem them use their limited funds/support staff on thinbgs ohter then games.
<RytmenPinnen> hehe that's correct :P sooo..... buy nvidia next time ^^
<RytmenPinnen> ah well, that makes sence
<dr_willis> IRC is the ultimate game.
* dr_willis pummles RytmenPinnen  with a +1 Founder, because the trout wasent fresh!
<Narada> kubunku rocks!
<jhutchins> With all the problems I see in IRC, I wouldn't be considering either ATI or Nvidia if I were shopping for a new graphics card.
<RytmenPinnen> IRC is a genius way of communicating
<jhutchins> I mean, there ARE other vendors out there.
<RytmenPinnen> none that can run doom 3 .... or are there o.o
<RytmenPinnen> I know voodoo2 can run doom3 ^^
<dr_willis> jhutchins,  name a few.. only other one i can think of is Matrox and SIS. both of which ive also heard bad things about.
<Arwen> Narada, what's Kubunku?
<dr_willis> I got a Voodoo3 card somewhere... :)
<Arwen> dr_willis, hehe
<dr_willis> Intel needs to come out with some kicking stand alone cards with full linux support.
<dr_willis> THEN id jump to intel in an instant.
<RytmenPinnen> http://www.firingsquad.com/media/gallery_index.asp/244 :D
<jhutchins> dr_willis: Intell
<dr_willis> jhutchins,  last i looked. I cant just go buy an intel pcie or agp card.
<RytmenPinnen> they dont really make fast gfx's
<dr_willis> Unless theyve released stuff and i dident notice it recently. :)
<dr_willis> Intel has the Backing and experience/people to slap ati and nvidia around.. :) if they wanted to. Im thinking.
<andi> hi there, has anyone in here experienced the "white cube" problem with beryl and an intel shared memory graphics card using the driver i810?
<BluesKaj> Intel needs AMD/ATI to keep pushing them ...it's good for the consumer
<jhutchins> S3, SiS, VIA...
<ksivaji> sivaji@sivaji-desktop:~$ sudo mount /dev/cdrom /media/cdrom
<ksivaji> mount: block device /dev/cdrom is write-protected, mounting read-only
<ksivaji> mount: you must specify the filesystem type
<dr_willis> so specify it. :)
<dr_willis> cd = iso9660
<ksivaji> what file system should i specify
<ksivaji> ?
<dr_willis> every one knows that. :)  even my dog.. (kidding)
<llutz> ksivaji: at least iso9660 should work
<dr_willis> heh heh...
<ksivaji> ok
<jhutchins> Whatever happened to that kid who kept posting his password so we could fix his fstab?
<andi> none? alright, thanck you anyway
<andi> -c
<dr_willis> jhutchins,  im guessing he ranted about how ubuntu sucks and  the system regiestry is better in windows.
<dr_willis> :)
<ultm8> hey folks is there any1 in here using a geforce 8800 gts card with kubuntu?
<Arwen> well, the system registry *is* a good idea, it just has implementation issues
<Arwen> ultm8, no, but what's your question?
<ultm8> well
<dr_willis> ultm8,  ive heard that card has some issues  - the official/lkatest nvidia drivers may be needed. (not that i know from personal experience.. its just what ive heard)
<ultm8> am having loads of problems since i did a distro upgrade
<dr_willis> did it work fine befor?
<ultm8> yeah it did
<ultm8> until now :(
<ultm8> so i redownloaded the latest nvdia drivers from their site
<ultm8> installed them
<ultm8> startx
<ultm8> resolution is out and the 3dfx arent enabled anymore
<ultm8> i was hoping my now there would be binary drivers out
<ultm8> *by
<ultm8> i guess am screwed
<ultm8> might be time to try another distro....
<icecruncher> erm, ... anybody know why konqueror wont show me any files in the filesystem, but freezes?
<icecruncher> it keeps stalling, and then shows 0 files/ 0 folders, no matter which location i type in
<dr_willis> You tried installing the nvidia-glx drivers again.
<Raze> So, I'm an idiot and messed up my apache2 install. removing/reinstalling with apt-get hasn't seemed to fix the problem (no apache2.conf, but I'm sure that's not the only thing wrong). Is there anyways I can completely eliminate it all form teh system and correctly reinstall it?
<NSCAD_Nathan> is there any way to have kwallet not promt me for the password when a software tries to access it?  I can't seem to switch it
<jhutchins> Raze: Did you remove with the --purge option?
<icecruncher> Raze: aptitude purge
<Raze> I used adept manager's purge
<Raze> I'll try apt-get's
<jhutchins> Raze: What problem are you trying to fix?
<NickPresta> In /etc/network/interfaces I have auto setup for eth0 and eth1. However, for eth2 and eth3 (the only interfaces that show up in system settings) I have setup a static IP. (192.168.1.150). Everytime I turn on the computer, both are "active" and I cannot actually connect to the internet when both are up. I have to go into system settings and disable one and re-enable the other. However, it's random each time t
<NickPresta> he computer restarts so I'm not sure how I would go about making only one interface start at boot up.
<Raze> The deamon won't start because the apache2.conf is gone.
<Raze> Long story how that ahppened :/
<jhutchins> Raze: So you've reinstalled it, but you didn't get a conf file?
<Raze> Yes.
<NSCAD_Nathan> I unchecked "Prompt when an application accesses an open wallet" and kontact has "always allow".  So it doesn't bug me if the wallet is open alrerady, Is there any way to avoid that first having to log in to kwallet?
<Raze> I'm thinking there are probably other problems, though.
<RytmenPinnen> ummm
<rabby> can one of You tell me, please, how to downgrad my feisty from 64 to 32 bit?
<dr_willis> NSCAD_Nathan,  i think thats a bit of a security thing. Not sure if you can disable it..
<NSCAD_Nathan> security shmecurity
<jhutchins> NSCAD_Nathan: No, kubuntu's packagers decided it was Good For You to have to do it that way.
<NickPresta> rabby, AFAIK, you can't. You need to reinstall using the 32bit installation CD.
<RytmenPinnen> How do I configure a libphysfs package?
<dr_willis> #kde guys may know  more. - Not sure if thats a Kubuntu thing.. or kde thing.
<SlimeyPete> rabby: I think you have to reinstall.
<NSCAD_Nathan> they obviously don't know me
<Raze> Is there any place I can get a default apache2.conf?
<RytmenPinnen> the install is whineing
<jhutchins> rabby: Yeah, you need a completely clean install.
<NSCAD_Nathan> or rather... know my wife... :p
<jhutchins> NSCAD_Nathan: There's a lot they don't know.
<dr_willis> set the password to be 'takeoutthetrash' so she can always rember it.
<NSCAD_Nathan> "why do these windows keep popping up?"  - gah!
<NickPresta> Raze, I can post you my apache 2 config file. I compiled Apache 2.2.4 from source though.
<dr_willis> Honestly - i rarely see that kwallet thing pop up. I got it set to never time out.. so i login on monday... and  thats about it. :)
<jhutchins> Raze: do a dpkg -L apache2, see if it just installed it somewhere else.
<phantom_> How do i force version in KDE (Block it from updating) in Adept Packagemanager??? In Gnome-ppp or Kppp how doo I dial connection with comand???
<dr_willis> Thers some way to 'pin' versions - but never done it.
<dr_willis> !aptpin
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about aptpin - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dr_willis> !apt-get
<ubotu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<NSCAD_Nathan> dr_willis - that's fine for your situation... but I have a shared laptop, so when she wants to go facebooking there's always something for her to complain about... I'm trying to make one less thing :p
<jhutchins> phantom_: pinning requires editing a config file.
<dr_willis> Not sure it can be done from the gui tools.
<Raze> Um. That command just lists some files in /usr/share/doc
<ultm8> brb
<jhutchins> !pin | phantom_
<ubotu> phantom_: pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<dr_willis> "always something for her to complain about" - thats why you give her OTHER things to comlain about. :) i fuigured that out finially after 6+ yrs of marriage..
<Raze> NickPresta That'd be nice.
<NSCAD_Nathan> <wolsni> you could just not set a password for your wallet
<dr_willis> If you totally trash the kitchen.. she dosent get too mad  when you ask her to go cook somthing. :)
<NSCAD_Nathan> they are so smrt over in #KDE
<NSCAD_Nathan> dr_willis - I'm just too nice I guess... maybe I should become an alchy and give her bigger things to worry about
<dr_willis> "Porn addict" :)
<jhutchins> Be nice if you could eliminate kwallet with a couple of mouse clicks like you can in other distros.
<NSCAD_Nathan> at the same time releaving my own problems :p
<dr_willis> after my wife getting her laptop trashed several times.. shes learned that its good to jump throgh the security hoops. :)
<NSCAD_Nathan> of course it was a huge coup that I got away with replacing windows with Linux on our shared system
<NickPresta> Raze, http://nickpresta.ath.cx/temp/apache_conf_copy
<Raze> Awesome, thanks :)
<NickPresta> Raze, be sure to read through it and set it up appropriately if you have never done it before. It's important
<TheFuzzball> I think I have a Virus
<Arwen> OMG!
<NickPresta> Hey Arwen.
<Raze> Yeah
* dr_willis sneezes
<llutz> TheFuzzball: go visit the doctor
<Arwen> NickPresta, yes, hello
<NSCAD_Nathan> I'm takinig echinacea for my virus
<NSCAD_Nathan> I recommend the tissues with aloe as well.. they are magical
<paolo_> well: when i do cat somedev, how can i force the command in order to ignore a signal?
<NSCAD_Nathan> now if only they would lace the tissues with MDMA... that would be worth having the flu for.. :p
<TheFuzzball> llutz, haha, every hour or so a krdc window pops up and says someone from cmweb426.commercialmedia.com wants to connect to my computer
<TheFuzzball> llutz, the only thing I can think of to do is remove krdc, but that would take half of KDE with it
<loader> ROMANIA este cineva aici
<loader> imi trebuie srocino
<andi> has any1 ever heard of a widely spread virus for linux?
<icecruncher> !ro | loader
<ubotu> loader: Daca doriti ajutor sau doriti sa discutati despre Ubuntu/Kubuntu/Xubuntu, intrati pe #ubuntu-ro
<TheFuzzball> nope
<NickPresta> TheFuzzball, krdc doesn't remove anything but krdc according to my simulation
<TheFuzzball> but this is really starting to piss me off
<llutz> TheFuzzball: krdc only removes kubuntu-desktop, meta-package
<TheFuzzball> llutz, I would like to keep kubuntu-desktop thanks :)
<TheFuzzball> llutz, and I would like to keep krdc too :)
<TheFuzzball> llutz, and it removes kde* kdenetwork* krdc* and it says that all of the other KDE packages are no longer needed
<loader> how mount local directory in Cedega?
<TheFuzzball> anyway, I'm not saying it's a virus anymore, does anyone know how to fix this problem?
<loader> pleas help me
<llutz> TheFuzzball: only kubuntu-desktop here, odd. so block incoming rdp-connections to keep anything
<dr_willis> yea - odd...
<TheFuzzball> llutz, I don't know how :)
<Arwen> TheFuzzball, it seems that you have a firewall/service related issue
<Arwen> go shut down remote login, lol
<llutz> TheFuzzball: (man) iptables
<TheFuzzball> Arwen, you could be right, I think some firewall app was automatically installed
<TheFuzzball> Arwen, I'll find out it's name and remove it
<TheFuzzball> thanks a lot
<Arwen> uh........
<Arwen> lmao, that's not what I meant
<khaije1> is there a wm for kde that supports viewports i can use while waiting for kde4?
<Arwen> khaije1, yes, compiz
<phantom_> I forgot where to put link to load prog on startup (beginner)
<dr_willis> .Autostart
<dr_willis> or was it .autostart ?
<dr_willis> heck was it Autostart?  :)
<dr_willis> .kde/Autostart/
<dr_willis> Heh .   thats it!
<IppatsuManXYZ> dr_willis: install kcontrol-autostart, if you want a gui to add programs
<jhutchins> funny, when I ssh to my kubuntu box over vpn, and log out, ssh never returns me to the local prompt.
<dr_willis> IppatsuManXYZ,  Been there, done that. :)
<stexe> ciao
<NSCAD_Nathan> when I boot up Beryl loads, but it always loads kwin as the manager, how do I change the default?
<NSCAD_Nathan> it's annnnnnoying
<wolferine> you have to select beryl as the window manager?
<NSCAD_Nathan> wolferine - every time
<wolferine> did you check the beryl settings?
<NSCAD_Nathan> well I've looked through, but I haven't seen where to set the default WM
<NSCAD_Nathan> I thought it would just remember last settings
<djdarkman> does someone know how to set up and use pulseaudio properly?
<NSCAD_Nathan> like it does for everything else I set :)
<wolferine> hmm, I dont see it either
<wolferine> does beryl crash perhaps?
<NSCAD_Nathan> it rarely crashes, but sometimes
<wolferine> does it crash on loading?
<wolferine> have you ever checked
<wolferine> whats the fall back wm?
<wolferine> does it fall to the default if it crashes?
<NSCAD_Nathan> KWIN is the only other choice
<NSCAD_Nathan> yeah
<NSCAD_Nathan> how would I check if it is crashing?
<NSCAD_Nathan> it rarely crashes when I've started it manually
<andre_> ALGUEM DO BRASIL?
<UbuntuFeisty> EU
<UbuntuFeisty> ubotu: PT
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<sumigamer> guys how do i install beryl on kubuntu. when i run apt-get beryl emerald themes, it says that the package beryl-settings has unmet dependnecies.
<dr_willis> !beryl
<ubotu> beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. Help in #ubuntu-effects
<dr_willis> its possible you need some extra repositories.
<sumigamer> but how do I get them??
<dr_willis> I will warn you.. it seems eveyr time someone comes in here asking how to install beryl. about 2 days latter theycome back asking how to UNINSTALL it.
<dr_willis> :)
<Yorokobi> sumigamer, apt-get install beryl-manager should grab the dependencies
<dr_willis> try a 'apt-get update, apt-get upgrade, THEN try to install beryl-manager  perhaps?
<Yorokobi> sumigamer, in addition, the beryl-project.org wiki has great install instructions for Ubuntu
<Bearhill> Hello, does anybody know a good resource for a linux first timer. I need to learn how to install hardware drivers
<jhutchins> Bearhill: what hardware?
<dr_willis> Bearhill,  your disrto makers homepage/wiki/forums
<Yorokobi> Bearhill, what hardware drivers?
<Bearhill> Linksys PCMCIA ethernet card
<Bearhill> Kubunt 7.04
<dr_willis> plug it in, load the proper module. :) should be about it.. (depending on the card)
<sumigamer> no matter what command for beryl I use, it says that broken packages are present.....this never happened in ubuntu
<Yorokobi> sumigamer, use synaptic or dselect to fix the unmet dependencies
<samy> UN francais
<Bearhill> I downloaded the "driver" from linksys. How do I install it?
<samy> ???
<Yorokobi> !fr | samy
<ubotu> samy: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<sumigamer> Yorokobi, how do I use synaptic to resolve the dependencies??
<samy> OK*
<NickPresta> In /etc/network/interfaces I have auto setup for eth0 and eth1. However, for eth2 and eth3 (the only interfaces that show up in system settings) I have setup a static IP. (192.168.1.150). Everytime I turn on the computer, both are "active" and I cannot actually connect to the internet when both are up. I have to go into system settings and disable one and re-enable the other. However, it's random each time t
<NickPresta> he computer restarts so I'm not sure how I would go about making only one interface start at boot up.
* lombra esta fora: Saindo por enquanto.
<dr_willis> you could blacklist the modiels for the network cards you dont want to use.
<dr_willis> you building your own router?
<Yorokobi> NickPresta, it sounds like a default route issue. When you start up the computer (before disabling any interfaces) check the results of 'route -n'
<NickPresta> Yorokobi, thank you. I will do that in a few minutes.
<Bearhill> no, I'm connected directly.
<sumigamer> how do i add beryl to the startup in kubuntu??
<Yorokobi> sumigamer, put a symlink to beryl-manager in ~/.kde/Autostart
<dr_willis> I thought the berly stuff added a KDM entry/menu item for the user to select.
<sumigamer> Yorokobi, I dunno how to do that.
<Bearhill> Is there a good resource for how to install stuff in Kubuntu? I know NOTHING about linux. I'm just a guy that got frustrated with bill gates S&*t
<NSCAD_Nathan> Bearhill - what is it you are installing?
<NSCAD_Nathan> Does ADEPT not do the job for you?
<Yorokobi> sumigamer,  ln -s /usr/bin/beryl-manager /home/cwilliams/.kde/Autostart/
<dr_willis> Bearhill,  fire up the 'add/remove' icon yet?
<Yorokobi> argh, subst cwilliams for your user name :)
<dr_willis> !adept
<ubotu> adept is the Kubuntu package manager. Howto: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AdeptHowto
<dr_willis> Hard est thing to learn about packages/installing stuff in ubuntu/kubuntu - is to USE the package manager.. dont just 'download' stuff. :)
<Bearhill> On an IBM Laptop. ethernet card, external monitor and media software
<NSCAD_Nathan> Bearhill - it pretty much installs anything you would want automagically
<Yorokobi> sumigamer, a more correct version:  ln -s /usr/bin/beryl-manageer ~/.kde/Autostart/
<Bearhill> What is the package mananger?
<NSCAD_Nathan> Bearhill - think of packages like the installers for windows
<NSCAD_Nathan> except it is automated in Kubuntu
<dr_willis> it makes Sence in kubuntu. :)
<NSCAD_Nathan> so there is a program that will list available packages, download and installed them
<dr_willis> NSCAD_Nathan,  adept :)
<dr_willis> <ubotu> adept is the Kubuntu package manager
<Bearhill> How do I find this program>
<dr_willis> theres the idiot-interface to adept that you get to from the 'add/remove' icon
<NSCAD_Nathan> dr_willis - yis, as I mentioned already.  I was just trying to simplify for Bearhill
<dr_willis> Look in the menus?
<Bearhill> He He I founf it...THanks:)
<dr_willis> Add/remove Programs - for simple interface,    , system -> adept manager for the advanced form
<dr_willis> or install synaptc ifya want
<dr_willis> thats the gnome version of adept. (i perfer it)
<NSCAD_Nathan> Bearhill - good luck :)  I used the advanced form right from the get go as a newbie.
<NSCAD_Nathan> I prefer Adept :p
<Sanne> Bearhill: I also recommend the Kubuntu Desktop Guide you should find in the menu under Help (if it's still there in Kubuntu Feisty... I'm on an older version).
<Bearhill> That's how I found Konversation
<Bearhill> I already love Linux!!!
<enry> hi
<dr_willis> Marry it then~!
<dr_willis> :)
<Bearhill> HaHa
<NSCAD_Nathan> Bearhill - are you running a liveCD or did you just install?
<Bearhill> install
<NSCAD_Nathan> ballsy :)
<Bearhill> My PC was crippled by a virus
<NSCAD_Nathan> pretty low chance of that happening with kubuntu... though it could be crippled by other things, mostly related to user error :p
<level1> my compy hasn't been suspending correctly.  Most of the time it works beautifully, but sometimes it does kinda a failed suspend, where the fans and usb devices turn off, but the processor is still running... I'm worried that its going to damage my processor (overheating)
<Bearhill> error :p??
<level1> Bearhill: well, its easier to screw up than you think... plus, theres some persistant bugs that get annoying
<NSCAD_Nathan> did the ":p" throw you off?
<Bearhill> uh...yes...I'm still Linux Illiterate
<NSCAD_Nathan> that's an emoticon...
<NSCAD_Nathan> akin to :)
<level1> But, whats wrong with my computer?  It works most of the time!
<Yorokobi> Bearhill, ':' are eyes, 'p' is a mouth with the tongue out
<Bearhill> How do I install my Linksys ethernet adapter. The computer sees is, but how do I get it to see the wireless network(s)
<NSCAD_Nathan> Bearhill - Here's where those " :)
<NSCAD_Nathan> "other things" start to crop up
<sumigamer> guys how do I change that K icon of the K menu??
<NSCAD_Nathan> replace the kmenu icon in the iconset you are using
<sumigamer> i dont get it....
<NSCAD_Nathan> with a new .png file
<sumigamer> i still dont get it....
<NSCAD_Nathan> google it
<level1> Bearhill: Ideally, linux runs very well, and on ideal hardware it's great, but in the real world, hardware is most of the problem... but of course, a serious linux hacker will argue back....
<sumigamer> come on, tell me how to do this
<NSCAD_Nathan> level1 - yeah but who wants to become a serious linux hacker?
<level1> "Linux has the best hardware support in the world" which is actually true...
<level1> NSCAD_Nathan: I do a little
<NSCAD_Nathan> I just worry about attracting too many babes if I became one
<NSCAD_Nathan> :p
<Bearhill> Ok...I downloaded the Linux "driver" for my card. How do I use the software now?
<llutz> sumigamer: change /usr/share/icons/crystalsvg/...../apps/kmenu.png  into yours
<Yorokobi> Bearhill, is the card plugged into the PCMCIA slot right now?
<Bearhill> yes
<Yorokobi> Bearhill, are the LEDs lit/blinking?
<Bearhill> Power is on an Link is blinking
<sumigamer> llutz, does it have to be the same size??
<Yorokobi> Bearhill, run 'lspci | grep -i linksys' from the commandline. It should spit out the card
<Yorokobi> Bearhill, ... the card info that is, not physically eject the card :)
<llutz> sumigamer: would look nicer, i think
<jhutchins> Bearhill: If you've got a link light, try ifconfig - it should list the card.
<Bearhill> sorry, I assum the command line is "run command" in the K menu? And i just type ifconfig
<Yorokobi> Bearhill, K > System > Konsole, then the commands
<Bearhill> thx
<sumigamer> guys i cannot copy the icon  to that directory, it says access denied
<jhutchins> Bearhill: Yeah, 'cause you'll need to have the console to display the output of the command.
* jhutchins smacks forehead
<jhutchins> Bearhill: Oh yeah, and with any system-level command, you'll need to use sudo - so sudo ifconfig in a console.
<Bearhill> I type  "-so sudo ifconfig"  ??
<Yorokobi> Bearhill, 'sudo ifconfig'
<Yorokobi> Bearhill, then your password when it asks for it
<Bearhill> bingo
<khaije1> anybody have preferences for good music 'tracker' software avail w/ ubuntu?
<Bearhill> it brings up a bunch of ethernet stuff. nothing that says linksys
<jhutchins> khaije1: amarok?
<Sanne> khaije1: to make music?
<Yorokobi> Bearhill, how about wifi0/ath0 (anything other than lo0 & eth0)
<sumigamer> guys how do i install a new theme in kubuntu??
<jhutchins> Bearhill: Right, the linksys will be eth0 or eth1 or something.
* jhutchins thought it was a wired card.
<jhutchins> !theme | sumigamer
<ubotu> sumigamer: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<khaije1> Sanne: ya, something along the lines of fruityloops maybe, not necessarily as comprehensive as rosegarden, ut still fun to use
<sumigamer> yeah but how do i install it??
<jhutchins> !changethemes | sumigamer
<ubotu> sumigamer: To change your themes, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy.  Kubuntu users should visit https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CustomizeKubuntu.
<jhutchins> sumigamer: second url.
<Bearhill> nothing that says wifi
<Sanne> khaije1: there's a general shortage on sequencer software with modular synths, but there's the venerable soundtracker (just samples though), and a new one called aldrin, aims to be a buzz clone (http://trac.zeitherrschaft.org/aldrin/). There's also EnergyXT 2, now on Linux, but it's closed software, still nice and not very expensive: http://www.energy-xt.com/
<Sanne> khaije1: maybe also ask in #ubuntustudio (channel for custom multimedia ubuntu distro)
<khaije1> Sanne: holy cow aldrin looks fscking sweet!
<Sanne> khaije1: yes, it does :)
<steffen> How to install a ident server? i have tryed meny times, but i dont get it to work :( help?
<Yorokobi> Bearhill, does 'lspci | grep -i lynksys' return anything?
<Yorokobi> Bearhill, correction: 'lspci | grep -i linksys'
<Sanne> khaije1: there's also #lad channel, where linux audio community meets.
<Bearhill> no
<khaije1> Sanne: man, i love that so many projects are embracing ubuntu in their default package offerings
<Arwen> what's the point of a lowlatency/realtime kernel? should I use it instead of the generic one?
<SlimeyPete> Arwen: not on a desktop
<khaije1> Sanne: one more question, I need something like Audacity, should i just get that or is there something better that i've missed?
<SlimeyPete> it's mostly useful in industry
<rodrigo_> hello guys
<SlimeyPete> because it makes the system very responsive - which is handy if said system is running heavy machinery
<thomax__> sup rodrigo_
<rodrigo_> any one of you knows how to install windows if you have only installed kubuntu
<rodrigo_> I saw something about partitions
<thomax__> use virtualbox
<thomax__> !google virtualbox
<rodrigo_> but I'm not quite sure, I believe I have only one partition
<rodrigo_> !google virtualbox?
<thomax__> you could shrink it
<Sanne> khaije1: for a nice general purpose audio editor, I think you can't go wrong with Audacity. For a full fledged audio multitrack editor you could also take a look at ... I can't believe that the name just escapes me... wait, it'll come to me in a sec...
<Sanne> khaije1: Ardour
<thomax__> http://www.virtualbox.org/
<thomax__> rodrigo_: read that
<rodrigo_> thomax: thanks
<khaije1> Sanne: i'll check it out, thx v much
<Sanne> khaije1: you're welcome, good luck :)
<Yorokobi> Bearhill, what is the model of linksys card you're using?
<jhutchins> Arwen: Also useful for multimedia.
<Arwen> jhutchins, hmm? playback or editing?
<Arwen> and more importantly, what does it do?
<jhutchins> Arwen: Can help with playback, allows the playback application to grab sufficient cycles to avoid skips.  Can be helpful in capture as well, anything where hesitation would cause a glitch.
<Arwen> ah, so what are the negative aspects? will it reduce performance or reliability?
<jhutchins> Arwen: It allows the privileged app to hog cycles, preventing multi-task efficiency.
<jhutchins> Arwen: Not so good for say multiuser machines.
<Arwen> jhutchins, ah
<jhutchins> Arwen: Often used in embedded apps, where the system really has only one purpose.
<Arwen> jhutchins, how does it work? do I have to set a process to have realtime priority?
<jhutchins> Arwen: There are a number of things you can tune, setting things in /proc/cpu, something like that.
<jhutchins> Arwen: Fuzzy on the details, I work from docs when I do stuff like that.
<Arwen> ah
<rodrigo_> thomax__: how do I install it?
<jhutchins> Arwen: More than one way to handle it, the multimedia kernel is just one.
<rodrigo_> I can't find it in the menu
<Arwen> hmm
* Arwen runs Ubuntu Satanic Edition
<Bearhill> sorry....wpc11
<CyD> Arwen, :)
<CyD> ubuntu christian edition was made by god. intelligent design
<Arwen> lmao
<llutz> CyD: but: linux is evolution, not intelligent design :)
<CyD> :D
<Arwen> feature request: can't the installer fetch and update Ubuntu during installation?
<Yorokobi> Bearhill, http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2006/11/26/support-for-broadcom-wireless-ubuntu-6061-610/
<Bearhill> thx
<morrison> hello boys
<bullet> kubunters
<bullet> wassup
<morrison> I have a problem with nVdia Driver
<bullet> its my first time with Konversation
<bullet> what's ur problem dude
<G104cch1n0> hello all
<G104cch1n0> I have a question
<G104cch1n0> I have creative web cam go
<morrison> sis_agp                 9604  1
<morrison> agpgart                35400  2 nvidia,sis_agp
<G104cch1n0> but I don't have found a webcam tool for kde...
<morrison> there is a customer who can help me?
<G104cch1n0> exist a kde webcam tool ?
<G104cch1n0> because if I use camorama  I must install all gnome library...
<G104cch1n0> and camorama not work fine with my webcam..
<G104cch1n0> I see bouble image and gry scale!
<G104cch1n0> *I see double image and gry scale!
<G104cch1n0> !webcam
<ubotu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<sess> any advice on the best way to track down the cause of the lockup when I try to suspend my laptop?  I've tried both uswsusp and the default kernel suspend tools, but the laptop freezes mid suspend and locks up
<BluesKaj> !suspend
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about suspend - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<BluesKaj> !hibernate
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hibernate - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<brendon> Does anybody know how to control the mouse cursor from the keyboard
<brendon> ?
<jhutchins> brendon: I know there's something in the accessibility stuff that will allow that.
<brendon> You know, its the kind of thing you only need to do once in a great while, and by then you've forgotten how...
<brendon> And you bump into a machine without a working mouse!
<fyrmedic> Is there a way to set the order in which knetworkmanager accesses wireless routers? Currently it connects automatically to my neighbors router instead of mine so I have to manually change it every time.
<brendon> fyrmedic: Have you thought of justusing the /etc/network/interfaces file and not using knetworkmanager?
<fyrmedic> brendon; no that is why I am asking. Will that limit me when I am away from home though?
<brendon> I've given up on the gui wireless stuff and just stuck it into that file.  I also have a little script that chooses which to use based on access point
<brendon> look at  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27718/ and http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27719/
<yonkeltron_> anyone have any luck with the linksys wmp54g
<ubuntu> you tryin to set up the linksys?
<brendon> The one is what goes into the interfaces file, modified of course and the other is the mapping script, which you can put anywhere you like.
<yonkeltron_> ubuntu: wondering about buying
<ubuntu> ah
<yonkeltron_> ubuntu: yeah... any ideas?
* yonkeltron_ is guessing he's talking to a bot
<ubuntu> yonkeltron i dont know, Ive only worked with netgear routers
<brendon> What are you going to connect to it?  I think I have one, but they have so many models now
<rustalot> where are the kde libraries?
<Arwen> /usr/lib ?
<yonkeltron_> brendon: i want to throw the Linksys WMP54G wifi card into a pci slot on a desktop
<brendon> Sorry, I thought you were giving the router model :)
<b3rt> hey
<jars> keiner da :D
<b3rt> good evening
<jars> american?
<b3rt> could anyone tell me where to put a firmware .fw on feisty?
<yonkeltron_> jars: a bissel...
<b3rt> hotplug doesnt exist
<yonkeltron_> b3rt: what kind? for a broadcom or something?
<jarn> In SuperKaramba I apparently have to put two of the widgets on my desktop before it shows up.
<N9NU> i looked through the online docs and cannot find howto enable my 2nd network adapter to allow for internet connection sharing (gateway)
<yeniklasor> I'm trying to delete my pictures under the home directory. sudo rm -rf /home/yeniklasor/*.jpg  But shell says "bash: /usr/bin/sudo: Argument list too long"  How can I fix it?
<brendon> N9NU: I'm not sure I exactly understand your problem, but it sounds like you want to create a bridge and do NAT?
<N9NU> yes
<N9NU> i have 4 other pcs and want to use this one as a gateway/router
<N9NU> to enable internet on the others
<llutz> N9NU: google for ip-forwarding, masquerading
<N9NU> copy that
<brendon> Ok, then have a look at the firewall software.
<N9NU> i dont have a router though
<N9NU> this pc will act as that
<llutz> N9NU: it's easy, maybe use dnsmasq too for dhcp/dns
<brendon> Try shorewall.  It will let you exactly control how it works plus act as a firewall!
<N9NU> ok . will check all that out
<N9NU> yeah thats what i was thinking
<N9NU> the other ? i have is, how do I download sources...like kernel-source, etc
<brendon> Shorewall is fairly easy to configure, etc.
<N9NU> the package installer didnt give me any of those options under "Development"
<Mez> anyone know a good program to convert my downloaded .avi's to a DVD format?
<brendon> Try something like adept Manager
<N9NU> ok will try that
<llutz> Mez: mencoder
<N9NU> im just used to another distro and using the CLI to do everything
<brendon> I still use the command line for loads of stuff
<N9NU> yeah..i love it
<brendon> sometimes it's just much quicker
<N9NU> yep
<brendon> No reason to change!
<N9NU> and i need to find pico
<Mez> llutz, thats just a PITA to use tho
<N9NU> heh
* ben_t is a weenie when it comes to his terminal use. I just use it for small things.
<N9NU> i been using linux since 93
<khaije1> AW SHIZZLE!
<N9NU> so the CLI is my best friend
<llutz> N9NU: use nano, a pico-clone ;)
<brendon> I fear the magic that some gui's do to the system!
<khaije1> i think the nvidia update just un-broke (re-fixed) my neverwinter install !?!?!
<N9NU> yeah thats good also
<N9NU> ok i got adept-manger........now were talkin
<llutz> N9NU: if you prefer cli: aptitude, apt-get, apt-cache  for package-management are easy and powerful
<enry> goodbye
<N9NU> apt-get i used in Mandriva, so that on i do know
<llutz> N9NU: they know why they implemented it for rpm too :)
<N9NU> i dont mind the GUI
<N9NU> heh
<llutz> cli is more powerfull (imho)
<N9NU> agreed
<N9NU> ah there we go...its downloading the sources now
<khaije1> how can i get changelog info on debs ?
<KaMo> hello guys
<N9NU> hi
<KaMo> I'm trying to rub ububto on my server and it is driving me crazy
<KaMo> somebody here to help?
<KaMo> ubunto**
<ben_t> Everyone's helpful.
<KaMo> nice
<N9NU> i think we are in the same boat
<N9NU> im setting up servers via kubuntu
<KaMo> the thing is that once the server is started there get stock on "loading /etc/rc.local/"
<KaMo> after that somebody need to hit enter in order to finish the start up
<KaMo> do you guys have idea what's going on?
<N9NU> the only option i have in rc.local is "ecit 0"
<N9NU> exit 0
<KaMo> yes
<KaMo> I even changed the name of rc.local
<N9NU> i just realized i dont have bash-completion installed
<N9NU> thats a must
<KaMo> and now it get stock after loading eth1
<N9NU> one way i get around that is to setup static IP's
<KaMo> I did it already
<N9NU> unless you have DHCP from your ISP
<ben_t> ... wow, someone has cleared out all of my nicks I usually use.
<KaMo> is needed for the server
<N9NU> do you look in /etc/network
<N9NU> did
<ben_t> Hmm, was looking at this, could help.
<ben_t> http://docs.planetargon.com/Server_Reboots
<KaMo> looking
<rodrigo_> hey guys can you help to install this file?
<N9NU> they even have ham radio apps.......very nice
<KaMo> yep
<rodrigo_> I have kubunut
<vzduch> ben_t: were you registered?
<ed__> does anyone here have experiencing setting up and getting to work nomachine NX server?
<rodrigo_> kubuntu and its vitual box I have download it from here http://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Downloads
<ben_t> vzduch: nope, just nicks I usually like to use are allready taken.
<ed__> please help
<rodrigo_> how do I install it do I have to extract the files to another folder?
<llutz> rodrigo_: sudo dpkg -i package.deb
<vzduch> ben_t: then there's no reason to complain ;)
<llutz> rodrigo_: where package.deb is the path/file you've downloaded
<rodrigo_> llutz: I don't need to extract it do I?
<rodrigo_> in home
<llutz> rodrigo_: if you download the .deb, no
<ben_t> vzduch: I guess,but, meh.
<ben_t> ed:http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=97277&highlight=freenx
<vzduch> wait for your favourite nick to be unoccupied & register
<ben_t> freenx will work just like the regular, except it is more documented.
<rodrigo_> llutz: it's in home, so I just paste the command you give in the console?
<llutz> rodrigo_: yes, just replace the filename
<rodrigo_> llutz: the file name?
<llutz> rodrigo_: sudo dpkg -i virtualbox_1.4.0-21864_Ubuntu_feisty_i386.deb
<rodrigo_> sudo dpkg -i package.deb= virtualbox_1.4.0-21864_Ubuntu_feisty_i386.deb
<rodrigo_> always is like that the installation when you download it?
<rodrigo_> llutz: Im used to use the  adapt installer
<llutz> rodrigo_: afaik adept cannot install .deb files
<rodrigo_> ohh I see
<rodrigo_> llutz: so when I download files to intall the magic worlds are?
<llutz> rodrigo_: sudo dpkg -i <file.deb>
<rodrigo_> llutz:sudo dpkg -i
<rodrigo_> with that sintaxis
<llutz> rodrigo_: "man dpkg" tells you more
<rodrigo_> llutz: I always get frustrated with spaces and lines and that things
<rodrigo_> llutz: lol
<rodrigo_> llutz: thanks llutz I'll try it now
<llutz> rodrigo_: konqueror -> right-click on the file -> Kubuntu package menu -> install
<llutz> rodrigo_: should work for mouseclickers
<rodrigo_> hahaha
<mpdr> i need some help on partitioning my drive
<N9NU> i decided to select the KDE 4 packages for kix, will this be installed in a seperate folder
<mpdr> which one would anyone suggest: automatic or manuallt
<ben_t> Manual unless you really like linux.
<N9NU> i am running the devel version of kubuntu
<mpdr> manually*
<rodrigo_> any one of you use virtual box?
<mpdr> i already installed windows
<mpdr> i hav 75.55gb free
<mpdr> do i just create the second partition free
<sn00py> hi! how can u change the bootscreen of kubuntu 7.04 ? i mean that screen where you see the progress balk, like under windows xp
<sn00py> i've heared that it's merged with the kernel? so is it possible or not?
<Arwen> why would you want to see the progress balk?
<N9NU> i always like to see verbose
<N9NU> but it wont let me press "esc" to get there
* Arwen prefers splashes, but verbose syslog is good too
<BluesKaj> mpdr, how much room do you want to give over to Kubuntu
<rodrigo_> any one of you use virtual box?
<llutz> if all works, i prefer to see nothing
<Arwen> N9NU, so go edit /boot/grub/menu.lst and remove the "splash" option
<jhutchins>                  sn00py: I think you can edit your grub menu.list file to turn off the splash screen.
<jhutchins> sn00py: There's also settings for it in kcontrol.
<N9NU> ok....same as others
<N9NU> kewl
<mpdr> i want 74.22 free
<mpdr> for linux*
<BluesKaj> mpdr, for Kubuntu ?
<mpdr> yea
<mpdr> im tryin to prepare my partitions now, i just want to know wat to do next
<mpdr> so i dont mess nuttin up
<BluesKaj> mpdr, then choose the guided partioning option
<BluesKaj> err partitioning
<jhutchins> mpdr: You only need about 5 or 6g max for linux.  You can format the rest as a storage area accessible by both systems using vfat.
<mike-kubuntu> i accidently stopped the tray icon that checks for updates when you first log in from starting, does anyone know how to get it back on the list of startup apps?
<rodrigo_> hello any one using virtual box and kubuntu?
<BluesKaj> yes  mpdr , then you have some conytrol over the size and placement
<ed__> please help!
<mth`MAW> Hi there, I am looking for a propper reference for kommander. Does anybody knows anything?
<ed__> does anyone have experience setting up and getting to work nomachine NX server?
<mpdr> cant i just put use the largest continuous free space??
<BluesKaj> !repeat | rod
<ubotu> rod: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<voicu> hi, where is the flash player installed?
<ed__> does anyone have experience setting up and getting to work nomachine NX server?
<voicu> i mean for konqueror. it works on the main user and not on others
<Arwen> voicu, /usr/lib ?
<Arwen> or maybe /home
<llutz> voicu: dpkg -L flashplugin-nonfree      tells you
<voicu> hmm, apparently it's not installed :P
<mpdr> blueskaj: cant i just put use the largest continuous free space?
<llutz> !repeat |ed
<ubotu> ed: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<BluesKaj> mpdr, if you wish
<ferron> where can i go to get information on building a supercompuer
<Arwen> anyone know if there's a way to make the installer automatically update during installation?
<ed__> if somone would answer me I wouldn't repeat, even a single "I don't know" is acceptable, is that so hard? :)
<brendon> voicu: which konqueror
<ferron> home brewed supercomputer
<voicu> brendon: 3.5.6
<mpdr> blueskaj: would it mess up my windows installation??
<ben_t> Uh, ed__,didya check out freenx, it has a howto.
<llutz> ed__: you expect 377 times: i don't know?
<mpdr> blueskaj: i just want to be sure
<N9NU> that blue whatever supercomputer came here to argonne natl labs in Illinois the other day
<brendon> voicu: No the command "which konqueror" at the command line will tell you which one is being found from path.
<BluesKaj> mpdr, that's why i suggested the guided partitioning option
<ed__> this is for a biz deployment and I have been specifcally assigned not to use freenx so thjat unfortunately is not an option
<nosrednaekim> Blue Gene?
<ed__> but thanks for the suggestion
<ben_t> ed__: aww, I'll go look around some more.
<brendon> ed__: Your understanding of how this works is faulty.  There are possibly 376 people who don't know and 1 that does.  Who should respond first?
<voicu> brendon: thanks but i managed it. i didn't know there was a flash package. also didn't know there was flash 9 on linux :D
<ed__> the specific issue is the foilloiwng...
<ed__> Jun 29 09:52:54 localhost NXNODE-3.0.0-71[5821] : ERROR: Error when monitoring session: Could not open default font 'fixed' 'NXSessionMonitor::__setSessionStatus'
<ed__> *following
<mpdr> blueskaj: guided partitioning option?? where would that option be??
<llutz> ferron: openmosix and a lot of money will help to build a supercomputer
<voicu> this is a happy day :P
<N9NU> Blue Gene
<N9NU> yeah that sounds right
<ed__> where is default font "fixed"?
<BluesKaj> mpdr, I sassume you're on the live cd ?
<ben_t> ed__:  I'm guessing you peeked at http://happybeggar.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=33&Itemid=2
<Arwen> indeed, this is a happy day since it's the day I'm switching back to Windows :-)
<BluesKaj> err assume
<ben_t> NX has some dependencies,try installing those.
<ben_t>  Terminal: sudo apt-get install openssh-server libxcomp1 libxcompext1
<ed__> yes I've done that, it can't find the fixed font though...
<N9NU> is there a defferent name that this distro uses instead of "kernel-source"
<ed__> the only issue appears to be the fixed font, where is it? :(
<mpdr> blueskaj: yea, so i would hav to restart again
<N9NU> its not listed in the source respository
<ferron> i want to build a windows and linux cluster to render some animations
<ed__> again the error is Jun 29 09:52:54 localhost NXNODE-3.0.0-71[5821] : ERROR: Error when monitoring session: Could not open default font 'fixed' 'NXSessionMonitor::__setSessionStatus'
<jhutchins> ed__: In kcontrol, fonts, it'll show you what fonts are installed for what class.
<ferron> i want to cluster all my old computers
<BluesKaj> restart the install , mpdr?
<jhutchins> ed__: Labels like "fixed" and "sans" select a generic family; the font configuration has a list of preferences for each family.
<mpdr> blueskaj: yes
<mpdr> blueskaj:?
<BluesKaj> mpdr, what part of the install process are yoiu at now ?
<coreymon77> hey guys
<ed__> oh...I'd prefer using terminal to edit/view the font config, where is the font config file?
<ed__> thanks :)
<mpdr> blueskaj: prepare partitions part, im at manually
<llutz> N9NU: linux-source
<BluesKaj> hi coreymon77
<brendon> ferron: You want beuwulf?
<N9NU> linux-source
<N9NU> ok
<brendon> ferron: You want beowulf?
<nosrednaekim> hey coreymon77
<BluesKaj> well then go ahead, it's quite easy to do , mpdr
<ferron> what's beowulf???
<brendon> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Beowulf_%28computing%29
<llutz> ferron: cluster-software like openmosix
<ferron> can it be built at home
<BluesKaj> maunuall partitioning is best in my view , mpdr
<ed__> where is the font config file?
<brendon> yes, you can build a cluster... that is the easy part
<TeraDyne> Lappy asplode. I just wish I knew why my laptop crashes hard when I'm compiling something large...
<brendon> ed__: Go and google!
<BluesKaj> if yer gonna run linux , learning how to partition is important , mpdr
<ferron> does it support task sharing ???
<brendon> ferron: The hard part of a cluster is the software to use it.  What do you want to use it for?
<tikiki> who inside this channel says google is your friend??
<BluesKaj> google-linux does
<nosrednaekim> !google
<ubotu> Google is a very popular search engine: http://www.google.com  -  Google also has a Linux-specific search engine: http://google.com/linux
<nosrednaekim> the bot says so
<ferron> i want to use for rendering
<llutz> tikiki: if google is your friend you don't need enemies
<BluesKaj> nosrednaekim, :)
<ferron> i have blender 3d
<ben_t> IF yahoo is your friend, you need some money.
<ferron> and i am creating some animations
<brendon> Ok, then you need to make sure your rendering software supports clustering
<BluesKaj> opr er misguided
<ferron> ok
<brendon> and more importantly what clustering.
<tikiki> im going to bash this one
<brendon> Some programs can ad-hoc cluster, i.e. start a server on each machine and it just works
<ferron> can it help in password hacking ???
<brendon> Others require a lot of work to set up.
<coreymon77> guys
<N9NU> and the other one i could not find is "bash-completion" which is essential
<coreymon77> how do you get something into the repos
<coreymon77> or how do you get something into a repo for apt
<mpdr> blueskaj: yes i agree, but im still not so clear on wat i hav to do
<brendon> Clustering 101: how do you split the work up.  Do you need to communicate between bits and if so, how?
<vzduch> hmm.. my K3b complains about not finding an MP3 decoder module.. libmad0 and lame are installed
<llutz> vzduch: libk3b2-mp3
<mpdr> blueskaj: would i hav to create an partition, if so wat type?
<vzduch> ah, there we go.. thx llutz
<vzduch> :)
<brendon> ed__: To help you out.  Font paths start in xorg.conf
<nosrednaekim> coreymon77: you mean the ubuntu managed repositories?
<N9NU> disregard
<BluesKaj> mpdr, it will ask you what size partition for kubuntu  , you will also need a swap , make it the same size up to 2gig
<tobias86> hi
<tobias86> :D
<tikiki> hey bot u rock!
<coreymon77> nosrednaekim: the podcatching program called icepodder (the continuation program of the i/castpodder program) wants to get into an apt repository
<BluesKaj> same size as your Memory
<tobias86> im new on kubuntu.. :D
<tobias86> so..
<tobias86> i e got a quest,
<tikiki> sure
<nosrednaekim> coreymon77: try seveas
<tobias86> how can i configure WLAN
<nosrednaekim> coreymon77: he sometimes includes new apps and stuff
<tobias86> ?
<tikiki> go to system settings
<brendon> Oh so many ways....:)
<coreymon77> nosrednaekim: is he online?
<tobias86> its a LAPtOP with a PCMCI Card. from Belkin
<nosrednaekim> coreymon77: not here, try #ubuntu-devel or #ubuntu
<tobias86> and i u think.. i ve to install a driver noo? :D
<nosrednaekim> coreymon77: or if its a kde program, you can suggest it to the kubuntu devs
<tobias86> if not. can i do it with the console?
<tobias86> can me help somebody?
<tobias86> :D
<coreymon77> nosrednaekim: its a podcatcher program, no particular desktop environment
<tobias86> hmmmmmmmmmm
<tobias86> ?????????
<tobias86> :D
<nosrednaekim> coreymon77: file a wishlist/bug request
<brendon> Yes tobias86 you can do it from teh command line.
<nosrednaekim> tobias86: what is the cipset, do you know?
<brendon> step one, make sure you got the right device drivers, etc
<tobias86> hmm.. i search it on google
<brendon> Setep two, configure /etc/network/interfaces to connect to the AP
<tobias86> just one problem.. i didnt found one.. :D
<tobias86> just 4 windows.. .d
<brendon> What did you search for?
<tobias86> Belikin F5D7010
<Arwen> hah, belkin
<tobias86> yeah
<Arwen> those things have like 20 revisions with the same name, all of which are incompatible :-\
<BluesKaj> tobias86, try  http://google.com/linux
<brendon> tobias86:  If you didn't get the install (or similar) to do it you need to know a fair amount of command line tools, or at least follow an online guide
<brendon> are you sure it is not already set up?
<coreymon77> nosrednaekim: where would you file this
<brendon> do a "man lspci" and then use lspci to see if the device is recognised
<tobias86> hm i see it in the network settings.. but its down..
<tobias86> inactiv..
<llutz> tobias86: does "iwconfig" list the wlan-device?
<brendon> If it shows up in networking, then it must have a driver, and is recognised
<tobias86> yepp
<nosrednaekim> coreymon77: launchpad
<llutz> tobias86: sudo ifconfig <wlan-device> up
<coreymon77> llutz: need some help, im typically good wiht wifi
<coreymon77> nosrednaekim: where in launchpad?
<tobias86> eth1      IEEE 802.11b/g  ESSID:off/any  Nickname:"Broadcom 4306"
<tobias86>           Mode:Managed  Frequency=2.437 GHz  Access Point: Invalid
<tobias86>           RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off
<tobias86>           Link Quality:0  Signal level:0  Noise level:0
<tobias86>           Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0
<tobias86>           Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0
<llutz> !paste| tobias86
<ubotu> tobias86: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<BluesKaj> !pastebin | tobias86
<brendon> Sounds like you got it working.
<nosrednaekim> coreymon77: good question... go to #ubuntu-motu and ask there
<BluesKaj> oops
<llutz> tobias86: WEP or WPA
<brendon> You need to configure it to connect to an access point
<llutz>  ?
<tobias86> WEP
<tobias86>  :D
<llutz> tobias86: sudo iwconfig eth1 mode managed
<nathan> anyone know the linux equvilent of Win-TV?
<llutz> tobias86: sudo iwconfig eth1 enc open
<llutz> tobias86: sudo iwconfig eth1 key 1a2b3c4d....
<BluesKaj> nathan, what's wintv
<llutz> tobias86: sudo iwconfig eth1 essid <your-ssid>
<llutz> tobias86: sudo dhclient eth1
<VSpike> I keep getting a problem where the fonts in all my GTK apps suddenly get a lot smaller - has anyone else seen this or know how to fix it?
<brendon> tobias86: Or just put all that muck in the /etc/network/interfaces file, after a quick man check for the format
<nathan> windows TV - TV card software
<llutz> brendon: he should do so after successfull test :)
<BluesKaj> nathan, try tvtime
<nosrednaekim> nathan: hows it going?
<BluesKaj> !tvtime | Nathan
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tvtime - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<tobias86> hm but the LED on my card re down.. :(
<nathan> ill search on adept / others for it
<VSpike> I dunno, maybe it's all fonts in fact - it's hard to tell
<bballin> i need an offtopic room please
<tobias86> on windows they worked..
<nosrednaekim> nathan: what are you trying to get?
<tobias86> strange
<alberto> alguien que hable espaol
<brendon> llutz: but if he puts it in the file, then he can try many times quickly!
<nathan> software for TV card
<nathan> hey nos
<TeraDyne> bballin: #kubuntu-offtopic or #ubuntu-offtopic
<llutz> brendon: bash-history is similar quick :)
<nathan> alright mate you? Still not got DVD player working yet but ill get there
<llutz> brendon: everyone has it's own way, sry
<nathan> projectors working great :)
<BluesKaj> nathan, which tv card ?
<brendon> llutz: each his own poison :)
<nathan> ahahaha.. thats a good question
<nathan> unfortunately i dont know the ansewr cause im a bugger for keeping my books and boxes
<BluesKaj> lspci might tell you
<nosrednaekim> nathan: pastebin lspci
<BluesKaj> nathan, we have to know the tv tuner card chipset in order to recommend drivers
<nathan> 1 sec ill do what nosred said
<nathan> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<nathan> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27826/
<khaije1> !module-assistant
<nosrednaekim> Multimedia controller: Philips Semiconductors SAA7133/SAA7135 Video Broadcast Decoder (rev d1)
<nosrednaekim> nathan ^^^
<nathan> hi
<nathan> sorry
<nathan> ermm pretty sure its not phillips? but i dunno
<nathan> jus came as winTV + card lol..
<nathan> 1 min ill av a look
<nosrednaekim> its a Philips chip which is all that matters
<nosrednaekim> and I have to go
<ed__> hey, you know what would be a good idea?
<root__> hi
<nathan> ok so phillips chip
<fabio> ciao
<ed__> If there was a unified way for irc servers to log chat sessions and then archive them online mailing list style since these chats do contain plenty of good info...
<ed__> hmm....
<fabio> hello
<root__> hey!....bolivia???...you????
<TeraDyne> ed__: That... would actually be a great idea.
<BluesKaj> yup, certainly seems like a philips alright , nathan, nosrednaekim...now to find drivers
<Gerrit> Hi.
<llutz> ed__: some of this you can find later at http://bash.org/           ;))
<TeraDyne> I'm also needing those philips drivers. I've got a laptop tuner card that I'm wanting to use.
<Gerrit> KNetworkManager has (seemingly suddenly) stopped listing available wireless devices. Where do I check for possible errors?
<CyD> Gerrit, typing dmesg in a console may show any problems
<TeraDyne> a quick modprobe + Tab shows several entries of "saaXXXX". I see a "saa7134", "saa7134-alsa", "saa7134-dvb", "saa7134-empress", and "saa7134-oss"
<Gerrit> ok
<CyD> Gerrit, also if you know the name of the wireless driver, you can ensure it is loaded with lsmod. iwconfig will say if it's loaded ok
<Gerrit> My wireless network works.
<TeraDyne> directed at BluseKaj. Sorry.
<Gerrit> I am connect wirelessly.
<Gerrit> It connects flawlessly, it's just not listed in KNetworkManager.
<CyD> Gerrit, ah
<TeraDyne> directed at BluesKaj, i mean.
<pass> what is knetworkmanager is all about?
<Gerrit> It doesn't say "No wireless networks found" either. It just doesn't mention them. When I investigate at Options, it states that Wireless is 'enabled'.
<Gerrit> It's supposed to dynamically tell me what wireless networks are available. It worked until recently. I think it stopped working after an apt-get upgrade, but I'm not sure.
<pass> what is KNetworkManager is all about?
<CyD> it allows you to manage wired and wireless networks
<CyD> it autoconnects to known networks
<CyD> and chooses the best, etc
<pass> why can't you just configure it manually?
<CyD> pass, the ease of use of NetworkManager is why it is popular and has become standard so quickly
<ubuntu_> da
<punky> da
<punky> si ce face ti
<Gerrit> I can configure it manually, but I like NetworkManager, because it tells me which networks are around. I'm not sure how to do that by hand.
<Gerrit> 'iwconfig' connects to a wireless network if possible
<llutz> Gerrit: iwlist scan :)
<Gerrit> "Interface doesn't support scanning."
<CyD> Gerrit, well another option would be an alternate gui until you get knm figured out. sorry not sure what the prob is :(
<Gerrit> But now I suddenly remember something I tried to change.
<punky> a voi sunte ti cu linux
<CyD> ah :)
<punky> mda
<punky> bun asa
<punky> mai nenea
<Gerrit> I suddenly remember that I reconfigured something. Let's see.
<Gerrit> Yes. It works again.
<Gerrit> I made a change to /etc/network/interfaces in an attempt to connect to the network at my university. It didn't work, I gave up, and forgot to change it back.
<CyD> yay :)
<Gerrit> 'iwlist scan' now works.
<Gerrit> knetworkmanager doesn't but that's probably an issue of restarting the right tools or deamons.
<killermach> anyone have xen setup?
<Gerrit> Hm. My test is not correct. Before I reconfigured /etc/network/interfaces I tested 'iwlist scan' as an ordinary user, and afterwards as root. As an ordinary user, the output didn't change, so I don't know if changing /etc/network/interfaces back did it. I'm going to try to restart some stuff. BBL.
<nathan> blue did ya manage to find any drivers?
<draik> How do I use KRDC to connect to a computer?
<draik> I entered the IP address and it doesn't give me the option to connect
<Gerrit> Yay. Problem solved. (-:
<Gerrit> Bye
<fitoria_> how do i open winrar files in kubuntu?
<Banjooie> You..hm. sudo apt-get install unrar in the terminal
<Banjooie> that'll make it so ark can do it
<Banjooie> Anyone know how to make it so print screen doesn't open ksnapshot?
<fitoria_> ok
<fitoria_> thanks
<Praveen> heh how to play windows games in feisty fawn'
<BluesKaj> !games
<ubotu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php and ubuntugames.org
<nathan> blue n e look with drivers
<AnyKey> Oh HELP! :)  I can't log in to the desktop from my login screen on my feisty desktop?  I log in with my name and password and I hear the login sound and "POOF!", I am quickly brought back to the login screen like I never have tried to log in yet.  Any ideas?!
<Banjooie> Hm, okay.
<Banjooie> Have you recently installed a new windows manager, AnyKey?
<andres_> hi i downloaded a Printer driver how can i install it ??? file name:20040224171022421_lpp-1.1.2-7-ppc.tar.gz
<AnyKey> windows manager.. like bearyl.. oh .. what ever the spelling.. yes a few days ago but its worked fine for a sense then?
<Arwen> andres_, by reading the instructions?
<Arwen> I'd start by untarring myself, but...
<Banjooie> Alright, what I'd suggest trying first is you want to go to the login screen, and change the window manager back to KDE and see if that works.
<Arwen> KDE isn't a window manager
<sweettooth> hey has anyone got problems transferring files back and from NTFS drives? i have an NTFS mobile drive and transferred once or twice, now it tells me that access is denied to certain folders of my mobile drive
<AnyKey> I think Banjooie meant the KDE default... if so how and if thats the first best choice.  I have to do it in safe mode because I can't log in.  How do I type that out?
<Banjooie> Arwen: Yes, technically it isn't, I'm aware, but it's what the menu option says.
<Banjooie> Er, you can get to the name/password screen, can't you?
<Banjooie> you can change whether or not to start in beryl fromt here, I'm pretty sure.
<Banjooie> Arwen: You wouldn't happen to know how to disable ksnapshot turning on whenever I hit print screen, would you?
<AnyKey> let me check, Banjooie
<Arwen> nope
<Banjooie> Dangit.
<Arwen> in GNOME, that's done by messing with metacity's config, but I've never used KDE
<Banjooie> out of all the things you can do in linux, that seems to be the impossible one. :PP
<Banjooie> My attempts at googling brought up some guy doing it but not saying how and an avalanche of 'wow, having print screen open up a program no matter what is TOTALLY AWESOME'
<AnyKey> Banjooie, When I choose "session type" and I choose KDE or Default, both only do the same thing and keep me in the login screen.  Only 'failsafe' works in bring up a CLI window.
<Banjooie> ...hm, alright, thanks. In that case, I don't know.
<thompa> is there a log for apt-get actions
<thompa> i want to check on what was unistalled by apt?
<AnyKey> Banjooie, Sorry but, was that "I don't know" statement of yours ment for my problem?
<Banjooie> Yeah, yours, Anykey, my bad
<AnyKey> lol.. np.
<AnyKey> Anyone else here wiht some ideas on this problem who saw the original posting?
<AnyKey> I can also repost it
<FroggyTheGreat> Anyone know a fairly easy way to get the Firefox java plugin to work?
<AnyKey> FroggyTheGreat, I used Automatix and it works flawlessly for me
<FroggyTheGreat> What is Automatix?
<AnyKey> Google a search for it and on the website is a walkthrough on typing it in the command line in downloading it and installing it.
<FroggyTheGreat> ok, thanks
<jriachi> mmm... is there a good program for viewing http-video-streaming? with something like the youtube buffer line, or smth like that
<AnyKey>  best of luck FroggyTheGreat
<AnyKey> ((repost)) Oh HELP! :)  I can't log in to the desktop from my login screen on my feisty desktop?  I log in with my name and password and I hear the login sound and "POOF!", I am quickly brought back to the login screen like I never have tried to log in yet.  Any ideas?!
<FroggyTheGreat> Thanks.
<BluesKaj> !automatix | FroggyTheGreat
<ubotu> FroggyTheGreat: Automatix2 is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<sweettooth> any thoughts on my previous question?
<sweettooth> (hey has anyone got problems transferring files back and from NTFS drives? i have an NTFS mobile drive and transferred once or twice, now it tells me that access is denied to certain folders of my mobile drive)
<coreymon77> sweettooth: is the wifi working?
<sweettooth> coreymon77, the wifi is working, yay!!! thx for your guidance the other day
<Banjooie> I'm kinda curious about this automatix thing.
<coreymon77> Banjooie: never use autmatix!
<Banjooie> Because specifically the guy talks about how you all hate him or something.
<coreymon77> Banjooie: never!
<Banjooie> Oddly, I did do it once, it worked fine.
<coreymon77> Banjooie: you were lucky
<draik> !VNC
<ubotu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<coreymon77> Banjooie: very
<draik> !RDP
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rdp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Admiral_Chicago> Banjooie: so the thing is taht since Ubuntu does't support Automatix, they really don't like that
<coreymon77> !automatix | Banjooie
<ubotu> Banjooie: Automatix2 is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<Banjooie> Yes, I saw the little bot thing.
<Banjooie> the thing is, I've seen other things that install a bunch of programs, why is this one so bad?
<Admiral_Chicago> Banjooie: its not that we hate the project, it just makes it very hard to support people who use it
<Banjooie> I mean, I've heard of 'EasyUbuntu' or whatever.
<Admiral_Chicago> and they won't support their project
<Banjooie> I'm just curious what it does wrong.
<sweettooth> Banjooie, the adept stuff isnt too hard to use is it?
<Admiral_Chicago> it does a lot of things like apt-get -f install
<Banjooie> I'll tell you what: When you're first starting, yes.
<Admiral_Chicago> and breaks dependecies at times
<Banjooie> When you don't even know what a package manager is.
<Banjooie> Admiral_Chicago: See, that's what I was curious about. Thanks.
<Admiral_Chicago> np
<Banjooie> Like, if I hadn't had someone on AIM for the first 3-4 days telling me exactly what to do.
<Banjooie> I would have said screw it and reinstalled Windows XP
* FroggyTheGreat knows the feelling.
<sweettooth> Banjooie, that's true, remember first time i used linux, everything needed to be compiled
<FroggyTheGreat> There's still no Shockwave Linux version, is there?
<Banjooie> Yeah, it's becoming more user friendly, but, like, you know what would be awesome?
<sweettooth> what?
<sweettooth> double click, next next and finished? :P
<Banjooie> I just want something at least where when you install the program, there's a little thing on the desktop.
<Banjooie> --YES. But I realize that you're not allowed to have this for some reason.
<sweettooth> lol
<Banjooie> I realize that the very idea of an install process where you double click an icon and it installs something chills the linux developers to the very bones of their soul.
<Banjooie> But all I want is for a little page on the desktop when you install Kubuntu that says, 'Hi! To install software, open up the package manager.'
<sweettooth> guess things are different in Linux, i have used quite a few distro before and so far i think ubunut (or kubuntu im using) is quite simple to use
<Banjooie> Yeah, see, that's your thing.
<Banjooie> 'I have used quite a few distro before.'
<Banjooie> When you're used to linux, it's totally easy and understandable. There IS no easy migration process from windows.
<intelikey> Banjooie allowed ?   it's your hardware and your software do what you want with it.  that's what linux is all about.   linux developers are anyone that contributes code to the open source community
<Banjooie> I'm not a coder.
<sweettooth> Banjooie, say if you don't have mysql installed, try typing "mysql" and it does tell you that the software isn't install and what command to use in order to install it
<Banjooie> Th--there you go.
<Banjooie> Try typing it.
<Banjooie> That's where you're going to lose a lot of people.
<Banjooie> I frankly would have no idea to open up a console and type a program name to start it.
<Banjooie> If nobody told me, I would have had no idea you could do that.
<purpleposeidon> vmware apears to be killing dpkg....
<FroggyTheGreat> ...That's from back in the Dos days.
<Banjooie> It is, but not everyone used DOS.
<AnyKey> is there a way to bring up a log file that might read what the error is when I try to log into KDE and it keeps backing me out?  Or maybe a log file that might record some error message from the initial loading of kubuntu before the login that was during the bootup process?
* FroggyTheGreat had a Sony SMC-70 when he was 6.
<Banjooie> A lot of people started computers at 98, or XP.
<sweettooth> true true, but i think you might need to have the heart to learn a thing or two
<Banjooie> Yeah, but you have no place to start from.
<Banjooie> Again, just a simple 'this is a very basic guide on how to start' so you can look more stuff up later.
<Banjooie> Try to google 'how to use bash'.
<Banjooie> You will find bash scripts.
<AnyKey> search for "Bash begginers guild" errrr.. if spelling permits
<sweettooth> http://www.google.co.uk/search?q=how+to+use+bash&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=com.ubuntu:en-US:official&client=firefox-a
<sweettooth> that's what i
<Banjooie> Alright, I don't think you're quite getting this.
<sweettooth> i've got when i searched it
<AnyKey> guide
<Banjooie> Let's say I'd just switched from Windows XP.
<Banjooie> Now, the only reason I did was that I screwed my windows XP install and I couldn't use safe mode because of a weird thing about my monitor.
<Banjooie> But let's say I do it to 'see how this linux thing works.'
<Banjooie> I see the word 'package manager.' Now, in Windows, that's some weird thing I never use. I don't know what it is in Linux, and I'm frankly afraid to click things I don't know anything about.
<Banjooie> Nowhere is it going to tell me 'This is how you install teh phat programs'. I didn't even know what it was until a week after I started.
<sweettooth> may be that's why we are in this channel, to ask questions, learn and help?
<Banjooie> again
<Banjooie> starting an OS should not require you to join IRC.
<intelikey> Banjooie let me see if i understand all this.   1 you have used linux for a little while now and know a little about it    2 you are not a coder    3 you want to see changes in the basic install process, which others will have to write,   4 you want to see some basic tut.'s which you can write.        ok got it.  you go write the tutorials     and the coders will consider your request.
<Banjooie> Maybe after the first week or so, wheny ou get into complex stuff
<Banjooie> ...alright, I wil.
<sweettooth> there might be things that aren't very user-friendly in linux, but there are a lot of things that windows cant do in here, so why not give it a go? ^^
<n8k99> nice place to start i http://wiki.ubuntu.com
<Schuenemann> how do I rename a file? this 'rename' command seem too complicated (involves regular expressions and such)
<Banjooie> Schuenemann: Try mv oldname.extension newname.extension
<Schuenemann> wow, this is terrible. That command was supposed to move
<Banjooie> It does move things.
<Banjooie> It moves it into the same folder, under a different name.
<intelikey> one of the major and most fundimental differances in M$ and linux is the idea of 'freedom'  M$ tries to do everything for you and you just look and listen,   linux tries to give you avinues in which you can do anything you choose without making the choice for you.
<Banjooie> Well, okay. What if I /want/ to have my hand held, though?
<Banjooie> I should have the option of having my hand held, or not.
<Schuenemann> I disagree this would be "doing everything for me"
<intelikey> then install ubuntu
<Banjooie> O
<Banjooie> I'm using Kubuntu. That's not holding my hand.
<Arwen> hand-holding = sexual abuse
<Banjooie> Trust me. For somebody who just came off windows, starting linux does not hold your hand. Having to google ten billion things, while fun and entertaining, and I had a lot of good times, it is not holding my hand.
<Arwen> there
<Banjooie> ....hahaha
<Schuenemann> I suppose this is not for me
<sweettooth> Schuenemann, how do you rename a file in windows?
<Schuenemann> rename file name
<sweettooth> i usually select the file, right-click and rename
<sweettooth> or select the file, press F2 and type in the new name
<Schuenemann> I had no X and needed to rename xorg2 to xorg.conf
<sweettooth> arha ic
<vzduch> no problem doing that in Linux w/ a window manager
<sweettooth> vzduch, yes indeed, you can do both if you are with a window manager :)
<Schuenemann> luckily I had a file copy with that very name
<intelikey> Schuenemann sudo mv /path/file /newpath/filesnew.name        or just cp it.
<intelikey> cat will also work for that
<Schuenemann> very meaningless in my opinion...
<Banjooie> Look, despite how I've railed against Linux for the last ten minutes or so
<Banjooie> once you learn it, oh god it's worth it.
<Banjooie> There's a bunch of things that don't make any sense at first but they will later.
<Schuenemann> well, using a 'move' command to rename something will never make sense to me. And having a 'rename' command makes that worse :-)
<Schuenemann> but that's ok
<Evolution2> i would like to install a color scheme on my kde but its a script file. i dont know how to install it?
<intelikey> Banjooie you know how M$ always dumps you into some EUKA text and expects you to click "i accept" before you can go any farther.   i believe linux should open  "man man "    before you can install... :)
<brendon> Schuenemann: I think you'll find that mv to rename predates "rename" by a long way.  Until Dos came along and changed things
<Banjooie> No, because the man files are /inaccessible/ to new people.
<rodrigo> hi any one knows how to install virtual box?
<intelikey> !theme | Evolution2
<ubotu> Evolution2: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<Banjooie> They're written for computer literate people.
<Schuenemann> brendon, I didn't know that, but I think M$ did something right there =] 
<intelikey> Banjooie inaccessible  ?
<rodrigo> #ubuntu
<Banjooie> I'll tell you what: I was no slouch with windows XP, I was doing clever registry and compmgmt crap before I switched.
<Banjooie> The man pages terrified me.
<Evolution2> intelikey: i dont understand how to install using a kate file
<brendon> Schuenemann: Technically, mv never moves a file...
<Banjooie> Er, I thought it did?
<Banjooie> I thought you could move files with it.
<gadgit> no it changes a link to it
<intelikey> Banjooie the whole point is that you would have to learn what the "man" command does and how to get out of it....
<Schuenemann> brendon, ok, but the name suggest "move"... technically, files do not get erased/deleted either
<brendon> exactly, gadgit has it, the file never moves
<Banjooie> brendon: Metaphorically, it's in a different directory, it has moved.
<Banjooie> As far as the end user is concerned, the file has moved.
<gadgit> right and deleting something just allows it to be overwritten with new data
<Schuenemann> correct
<gadgit> it's still there until something takes its place on the disk
<intelikey> like duh.   idiots spend 10 to 20 years learning windows and expect to know linux in 2 minutes.     !
<Banjooie> Yes!
<joe4288> hi im having troble with azureus
<Banjooie> You should be able to reasonably use linux right out of the box.
<Schuenemann> intelikey, thanks
<joe4288> first it was a java problem but i selected a non sun java and it started working
<gadgit> I would recommend going to the azureus website and getting the most recent version, I had issues with it crashing and stopping downloads until I did that
<joe4288> but it doesnt seem to download at all
<intelikey> Schuenemann welcome
<Banjooie> Like, you should, with no prior knowledge, at lest be able to check your email, read the web, and do what average people do on the computer.
<Banjooie> You have that these days, that's cool.
<Banjooie> Then there should be a more gradual process to get them acclimated to linux.
<joe4288> but wont installing it with using the package manager make this weird
<Schuenemann> I agree on that. That's why I complained about this way of renaming
<Schuenemann> but it's ok for me
<gadgit> just grab the jre and unzip it somewhere...then simply add a launch for azureus
<jzilla> why not use ktorrent?
<gadgit> uninstall it with the package manager if you have already done so
<intelikey> Banjooie there is.  put linux in your home and school
<gadgit> ktorrent isn't as full featured IMHO
<joe4288> but i have torrent that are halfway downloaded
<joe4288> and i dont just want to end them
<gadgit> I like being able to control my downloads remotely via a WebUI
<joe4288> i was just wonderin why it wouldnt be doing loading
<joe4288> could it still be a java issue
<brendon> Schuenemann: mv vs rename shouldn't be an issue for those coming from Windows... They should be using the "file manager"
<BluesKaj> Banjooie, did you learn how to use windows correctly the first time you encountered it ? :)
<gadgit> also I would enable the multiverse repos and install jre 6 with your package manager
<joe4288> did that
<gdiebel> gadgit: I like to remote control my downloads as well, I just use nx and control the box from a full xsession
<gadgit> and your torrents stop after a while or what?
<joe4288> no they just dont download
<gadgit> are there seeds for the torrent you are trying to get?
<joe4288> i connect to peers but i get no upload or download transmission
<joe4288> yes
<joe4288> even my seeds arnt uploading
<Banjooie> BluesKaj: I'd say...hm.
<gadgit> try restarting azureus and see if they pick back up.
<joe4288> tried that they dont :(
<Banjooie> I was using computers before Windows.
<gadgit> Mine woulud stop every ten minutes or so till I grabbed the most recent ver. off of sourceforge.net
<Banjooie> I was moderately confused by the switch where 'escape' didn't close a program in 3.1
<joe4288> wait i think i figured it out looking at the consol output
<Banjooie> But mostly my general guide here is my mother.
<joe4288> it might me because im using a diffrenet jar from the java
<Banjooie> Because I'm like 'well, you have to type this i--'
<BluesKaj> Banjooie, same thing goes for Linux , except after a while you'll realize ...it just works better ;0
<joe4288> let me change it and see what happens
<Banjooie> and the response was
<Banjooie> 'NO TYPING THINGS IN, I WON'T DO IT.'
<terayam> I'm having some video preformance issues, KDE says my video ram is 256kb but I know I have at least 256mb ( I have 512 with turbocache, but I dunno if that works with linux ) and I can't seem to change the option
<Banjooie> And until you manage to find a way to break that barrier, you're not going to break into mainstream home computing.
<ubuntu_> i am right now trying to install kubuntu but i get the message any device is found, any ides how to solve this, i do not need to save any data in the laptop i am trying to install
<Banjooie> You can do almost everything you need with windows xp without breaking into a command line.
<gadgit> yeah IMO linux is much more intuitive to use than Windows...It just takes people forgetting how things worked in an AM$ world...
<Banjooie> You CAN use the command line in windows XP, to do a lot of cool things.
<Banjooie> But you don't have to.
<Banjooie> In linux, you have to.
<gdiebel> Banjooie: nonsense
<joe4288> yea but you dont have FULL control of the system
<joe4288> and with a good linux you dont need to use the console
<Banjooie> Sure, but I don't see why you can't have your cake here and eat it too.
<gadgit> I use the command line in windows to make sure my ip address is correct....and that is about it
<joe4288> but it does help
<Banjooie> I should be able to install something from a tarball.
<Banjooie> Without opening a console.
<gadgit> you can
<joe4288> it depends on what you want to do with linux
<Banjooie> Er, how.
<gadgit> well not that...
<gadgit> responded too soon
<gadgit> but its three commands to run to install a tar ball
<Banjooie> That needs to be changed.
<Banjooie> Three commands too many.
<ubuntu_> any ideas there?
<gdiebel> Banjooie: installing from a tarball is not recommended. Use the package manager (if you are your mother for instance)
<joe4288> the only issue i have is i cant use some of the windows programs i like
<gadgit> use Wine
<Banjooie> And yeah, the package maner is nice.
<joe4288> well bangooie you can always make a script
<Banjooie> If I could get it to stop asking for my root password every time I start it, it would be perfect.
<joe4288> then you dont have to do anything but run the script
<joe4288> haha no console now
<gadgit> the only thing I have not been able to get working in Wine is Visio
<intelikey> Banjooie confession time.   this is not a money driven venture.  most linux fanatics could hardly care less whether anyone else uses linux or not.   speeking for my self, if you want to use linux good use it. it's free, if you don't, then don't, it's still free.  but stop telling us we are doing something wrong or trying to make a competition out of it.   we are not competing with M$. nor do we want too.
<joe4288> well my wine set up isnt working right now
<gdiebel> Banjooie: root? wtf are you talking about. Kubuntu uses sudo
<joe4288> havnt figured out why
<Banjooie> Yeah, sudo. The idea here is.
<joe4288> it says i have modules running free
<arebenti> http://www.winehq.org/site/download-deb
<Banjooie> Is there some setting I'm not seeing? I understand it's very useful on a networked computer to ask for the password everywhere.
<joe4288> no im on root right now
<joe4288> i set it up that way :)
<gadgit> joe4288: good point about the script, but then you can't see any errors that may get passed over during compiling
<joe4288> i like beeing all powerful mwahahaha
<Banjooie> ...er, you shouldn't be running in root in general, though.
<joe4288> well you can run a script and have a consle output
<joe4288> or even have any errors dump to a log
<intelikey> as far as we are concerned M$ is something that that other mentality uses.  and big deal!
<Banjooie> ...Alright. Alright, fair enough.
<joe4288> yea i know
<joe4288> but i love my all powerful root mwahahahaha
<gadgit> joe4288: valid point, just my method I guess to watch it go by as I am compiling it.  if I don't do that I would probably never parse through the log.  To each their own I guess :)
<jhutchins_lt> !sudo | Banjooie
<ubotu> Banjooie: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<Banjooie> I know what sudo is.
<Banjooie> FFS, been using linux since last october.
<jhutchins_lt> !kdesu | Banjooie
<ubotu> Banjooie: In KDE, use  kdesu  to run graphical applications with root privileges when you have to. Do *not* use  sudo <GUI application> ; you can muck up your permissions/config files. For what to use in GNOME, see !gksudo
<Banjooie> ....
<joe4288> nah just doing mantince so i jumped onto root so i dont have to throw my password around every 3 secs
<gadgit> running as root isn't really an issue if you know what you are doing
<Banjooie> Whoa, I've been doing it wrong for months.
<Banjooie> Seriously? You're not supposed to like
<Banjooie> sudo wine WoW.exe -d3d -nosound
<gadgit> I don't run wine as sudo
<Banjooie> I have been, because WoW doesn't patch right without it
<joe4288> no only do root when you need to config something
<gadgit> and I have WoW running with audio and the whole shebang....actually gets more FPS than in Windoze
<Banjooie> But I'm supposed to be using kdesu? Man.That explains a lot.
* jhutchins_lt wonders why some people even try to run linux.
<gadgit> well that means the directory your .wine folder in is most likely not writable by your user
<intelikey> jhutchins_lt ^5
<joe4288> you might want to adjust your user privigees a little if it wont let you run your stuff
<jhutchins_lt> Banjooie: Yeah, sudo can cause the gui apps to write config files and such as root.
<gadgit> sudo is symlinked to kdesu
<gdiebel> joe4288: you do realize that when you use sudo, it keeps your elevated permissions for a bit so you don't need to type your password again and again. just use sudo
<Banjooie> Huh. Yeah, I've been manually fixing that when need be.
<jhutchins_lt> gadgit: I don't think so.
<Banjooie> I didn't know there was an easier way.
<joe4288> i know :( its just easyer for me to run around ass root for a little to take care of my stuff
<joe4288> i know enough not to screw my comp up
<joe4288> (learned the hard way on debian LOL)
<Banjooie> Admittedly, I saw Kdesu open when I ran like synaptic but I always figured that was just some thing you had to code into the program or whatever.
<jhutchins_lt> gadgit: /usr/bin/kdesu: ELF 32-bit LSB executable, Intel 80386, version 1 (SYSV), for GNU/Linux 2.6.9, dynamically linked (uses shared libs), stripped
<jhutchins_lt> Not a link.
<gadgit> jhutchins_lt: ehh good point I guess, just allows sudo to be ran in a gui env.
<jhutchins_lt> gadgit: Sort of like a wrapper or a shell.
<joe4288> nah you can go to the menu editor and set a program to run as another user
<joe4288> (like me when i installed kpackage)
<Banjooie> Oh man, that's hilarious
<gadgit> jhutchins_lt:accomplishes the same task though...and yes I agree...was a bit hasty with my initial post
<intelikey> Banjooie avanues man avanues,  freedom.  many ways to get to any point.     that's what i've been saying.
<Banjooie> Yeah, but that's the thing: What I'm hearing here is I was doing it incorrectly.
<jhutchins_lt> joe4288: I think if you're gonna run *buntu, you should try to work with the security scheme they have in mind.
<BluesKaj> intelikey, spelling ...avenues perhaps ? :)
<jhutchins_lt> joe4288: If you want to run as root, a distro that intends for you to run as root might work better for you.
<joe4288> but why? i love to do things my way
<Banjooie> Freedom of spelling, Blues.
<Banjooie> Freedom of spelling.
<joe4288> well i was using debian for a long while
<intelikey> Banjooie there is not incorrect.  there is your way my way and other ways  use the one that best suits you.
<joe4288> and just felt like mixing it up without straying to far from known territory
<jhutchins_lt> joe4288: Debian doesn't lock root down like ubuntu does, does it?
<joe4288> nope
<joe4288> you get to run root free :)
<intelikey> BluesKaj perhaps  is that american english ?
<joe4288> but kde does lock you out
<BluesKaj> yeah freedon as long others understand
<BluesKaj> :)
<sn00py> hi! i compiled and installed ksmoothdock but it CRASHES! :( is there any alternative to it?
<joe4288> so you have to run startx on the console it you want to run as root in a graphical enivroment
<sn00py> i habe kde 3.5.6
<jhutchins_lt> I try to have patience and use sudo.  I'll admit I revert to sudo -i when I have multiple tasks.
<joe4288> see :P
<joe4288> when you have a lot of maintence to do sometimes its just easyer to run as root
* intelikey can't use sudo.   (nosuid system)
<joe4288> huh?
<joe4288> why would you not want a sudo system
<joe4288> what do you do just su everything?
<Bearhill> Hello, can anyone tell me how to install a Linksys PCMCIA card in my laptop? I am using Kubuntu 7.04. The card shows up in network, but I can't get it to find the router
<intelikey> can't su.  it's nosuid
<gadgit> Ah I have a question actually that has been a bit tough to google:  I have a mythtvfronted running off my desktop which is hooked to a TV in another room.  the only way I can get it to launch on the correct display is to have the icon on the TV....Needless to say it's a bit tough to click an icon that I can't see.  Anyone know what parameters I need to pass the launch to make it open on a specific display?
<intelikey> if you are not root  there is no root access piriod
<joe4288> then how do you do root commands?
<joe4288> oooo i see
<joe4288> man you like your safty huh
<intelikey> only at time.
<intelikey> :)
<Bearhill> Hello, can anyone tell me how to install a Linksys PCMCIA card in my laptop? I am using Kubuntu 7.04. The card shows up in network, but I can't get it to find the router
<joe4288> nah this is just the windows/linux family comp so im not worried about some 1 running off as root and cuasing damage
<joe4288> so things work good this way
<gadgit> Bearhill: what happens when you run iwconfig?
<joe4288> Bearhill: the only problem is finding the router?
<gadgit> Bearhill:does it list a specific interface? usually eth1, wlan0 or ath0
<brendon> Why does nobody use "sudo bash" instead of su?
<intelikey> but i upgraded this box from hoary to dapper just before dapper was released and it's still running it without error/flaw    so my way works for me....
<joe4288> Bearhill: then just screw dhcp and set it up manually
<gadgit> Bearhilldid you specify your wireless-essid in /etc/network/interfaces?
<intelikey> !worksforme
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<brendon> Since sudo is not set up correctly on *buntu anyway
<Arwen> but... common sense is not
<Arwen> brendon, explain
<brendon> Which sudo bash or not set up correctly?
<rustalot> I think he means the part where the root password isn't used
<joe4288> well ever 1 has there cup of tea you know
<intelikey> sudo bash    yuch.   that can trash your permissions
<intelikey> sudo -i    or sudo su -
<joe4288> some people dont want any 1 but root to have any power
<joe4288> other give every 1 sudo
<gadgit> I agree with the sudo su
<joe4288> others give every 1 su so
<sn00py> hi! i compiled and installed ksmoothdock but it CRASHES! :( is there any alternative to it?
<sn00py> i have kde 3.5.6
<brendon> sudo is supposed to grant LIMITED root power to users
<Arwen> sn00py, dock = fail
<intelikey> gadgit sudo su -     it will give full root env
<joe4288> me i have su and sudo but i still work as root just to get work done a little faster
<sn00py> fail? why
<sn00py> it looks great
<Arwen> there's avant if you want... and why? they look stupid
<gadgit> intelikey: right that's what I use when I have to do an abundance of maintenance.
<jhutchins_lt> sudo su - is just silly.
<Arwen> but I wont' debate it with you... *mumble* mac fanboys.... *mumble*
<Banjooie> Sudo su is what I use all the time.
* Arwen just does "sudo command".... nothin fancy
<jhutchins_lt> Using su without the environment (-) is a bad idea.
<jhutchins_lt> Unpredictable results.
<Arwen> jhutchins_lt, explain
<joe4288> well i only use su when im board
<jhutchins_lt> Files where they should not be.
<brendon> or predictably wrong! LOL
<joe4288> sudo gets the job done
<joe4288> but i normally just run as root like now because AZUREUS IS PISSING ME OFF!!!
<joe4288> cant figure out why im not downloading
<jhutchins_lt> sudo logs root actions, and it allows the admin to control what users can execute what commands.
<jhutchins_lt> joe4288: You're running IRC as root!?
<gadgit> joe4288: I'm tellin ya, grab the version off of sourceforge
<joe4288> yea but not every 1 needs that kinda setup
<gadgit> joe4288: solved all of my problems with azureus pissing me off
<joe4288> i might try that
<jhutchins_lt> No, wait, he's running bittorrent AND IRC as root!
<joe4288> but i cant to see if i can figure out this issue
<brendon> jhutchins_lt: only if sudo is configured properly, not an open ticket to everything
<joe4288> yes i am :P
<rustalot> why not use KTorrent?
<intelikey> jhutchins_lt  well it does log via both sudo and su   and using  sudo -i  probably achieves the same end result     dont ban me  but  i think that sudo su will use root env  cause to su it was called as root   am i missing something ?      but at any rate i always do mention the dash for the login shell affects    sudo -i   or   sudo su -
<jhutchins_lt> Next thing you're gonna post your password and ask somebody to check your setup!
<Arwen> or rtorrent even
<joe4288> i would but my azureus already has files downloading an di just want to finsh them
<gadgit> joe4288: it doesn't actually install anything either, just runs the java file.  then simply point it to download in the same place it was and launch the .torrent files again to resume them.  That will also get your existing seeds going again
<joe4288> sounds good ill probly try that
<omega__> hy
<joe4288> nah i dont care if any 1 runs free here
<jhutchins_lt> intelikey: I would say use sudo -i, or enable the root account and use su -.
<joe4288> nothing important this comp
<joe4288> ok g2g by
<omega__> how can i install a particular program
<gadgit> joe4288: definitely, just don't get the vuze (3.0) version...too much bloat for my taste.  I think 2.5 is the most recent version otherwise
<jhutchins_lt> Since we're doing more and more through the gui, getting used to sudo/kdesu is a good idea.
<omega__> nonlinux
<ubuntu_> newbie: no device is found when trying to install kubuntu any ideas how to solve this
<jhutchins_lt> ubuntu_: Try the alt CD.
<jhutchins_lt> ubuntu_: SATA?
<brendon> kdesu is useful to run X apps over an ssh tunnel
<intelikey> jhutchins_lt :)     but i'm doing less with the gui     (:
<intelikey> i'm also offtopic    sorry.
<gadgit> see other than my Mythtv box, I have never had an issue with a SATA drive in ubuntu
<gadgit> but my mythbox is running on KnoppMyth so I believe the kernel it is using is a bit older than what 7.04 has
<ubuntu_> what is alt cd?
<intelikey> alternate install cdrom
<gadgit> doesn't have the livecd portion of it and is a traditional linux installer
<jhutchins_lt> ubuntu_: More options on how it installs.
<gadgit> more text based I guess is my way of describing it....and a hell of a lot faster
<ubuntu_> i am using the leve cd
<ubuntu_> live
<darkrift411> anyone know a good program in linux to rebuild avi index? and no, divxfix didnt work for me
<intelikey> live cd install = more M$ like install, less options less control less freedom.
<Arwen> darkrift411, eh... VLC can do it for you, but... I'd recommend ditching AVI, it's a crappy container
<darkrift411> well
<prestwick> Hey guys, just installed Kubuntu Feisty and when it gets to GRUB, just after it starts to boot the screen goes blank and the PC reboots. Am using an AMD Athlon 64 X2 with a  nforce4 motherboard and a Maxtor Diamondmax 9 80gb HDD
<darkrift411> i want to see the last half of a movie
<Arwen> the harder way would be to use mencoder and remux it into a fresh container
<darkrift411> and vlc doestn seem to be able to handle it
<Arwen> darkrift411, use mencoder to remux it
<darkrift411> i want to avoid a long drawn out process
<darkrift411> just to see the last half of a movie
<Arwen> well, no effort in, no results out
<TheGateKeeper> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<TheGateKeeper> prestwick: ^^^^
<prestwick> Ah but I don't think its GRUB
<Arwen> darkrift411, for example, mencoder -o fixed.avi -of avi -oac copy -ovc copy broken.avi works
<prestwick> GRUB does its job, it boots the kernal but straight after that, the point where it is meant to start booting Kubuntu proper, it just goes blank and reboots.
<intelikey> prestwick no i dont think grub either
<TheGateKeeper> well as you are using a maxtor you could try badblocks to check the hdd
<prestwick> badblocks?
<mike-kubuntu> hey, after the latest nvidia update for some reason my nvidia kernel module is version 1.0.76** unless i log into a virtual console and do a sudo rmmod nvidia and then sudo modprobe nvidia, then x starts up fine, any idea what package to reconfigure or how to fix this?
<TheGateKeeper> yep it checks the state of your hdd
<prestwick> I noticed that I had exactly the same trouble booting from the livecd but when I put "noacpi" and "nolacpi" it worked
<intelikey> prestwick but what you describe is not something easily traced,   it's probably in the initramfs.   and most likely some hardware probe that trips the reset protocal
<Schuenemann> how do I check if I have a certain module installed?
<jhutchins_lt> You know, recovering a "broken" avi file presumes there's enough data there that recovery is possible.
<Arwen> ^^
<Ray-> NickPresta: hello
<darkrift411> encoder -o fixed.avi -of avi -oac copy -ovc copy broken.avi <----- that the command (with names changed) ?
<Arwen> if VLC/divxfix can't repair it, it's probably more than a b0rk3d index
<jhutchins_lt> prestwick: So did you add those to the boot options on the install?
<Arwen> darkrift411, yes, and if it doesn't work, it means your file is truly broken
<prestwick> I did but I don't think I did it correctly because the same thing happened
<intelikey> prestwick yep there you go.    try booting with noacpi and see if it boots
<TheGateKeeper> prestwick: well check /boot/grub/menu.lst has got the correct info
<prestwick> okie
<jhutchins_lt> You would think the installer would check for special options used to boot the system, but no, you have to add those manually.
<intelikey> prestwick at the grub splash   [etc]    select the boot option and   [e]     select the kernel line and   [e]   add noacpi and [enter]  [b] 
<Schuenemann> how do I check if I have a certain module installed?
<jhutchins_lt> Schuenemann: installed or loaded/
<jhutchins_lt> ?
<intelikey> lsmod
<darkrift411> file not found 'encoder'
<Schuenemann> huh... loaded
<mike-kubuntu> I've read linux-restricted-modules comes with every version of nvidia-kernel- modules, wheres the config file that tells it which module to load?
<darkrift411> oh
<darkrift411> nvm
<Ray-> I'm trying to change the ip address of my kubuntu but I cann't it says invalid gateway IP address, I joined beore and NickPresta told me to change it from /etc/network/interfaces I chnage the eth0 dhcp to static and I set address and submask and gateway but it didnt work
<prestwick> Gatekeeper: It obviously didn't as I checked and it didn't have noacpi, it works now.
<jhutchins_lt> Schuenemann: sudo lsmod | grep <name>
<Schuenemann> intelikey, any way of not having to read them all? a grep-like
<Schuenemann> thanks
<Ray-> I did restart X as well
<ubuntu_> the hard dis is not found when installing how can i solve this
<brendon> Ray-: Sounds like you didn't put the correct info in interfaces
<intelikey> Schuenemann installed or loaded ?     installed   modprobe -l | grep blah     loaded   lsmod | grep blah
<TheGateKeeper> prestwick: cool :-)
<jhutchins_lt> ubuntu_: Start by using the alternate install CD.  Tell us what kind of disk it is that's not found.
<prestwick> Be right back, just going to switch to Konversation on my new Kubuntu install :D
<prestwick> Thanks for the help Gatekeeper, InteliKey & Jhutchins
<Ray-> brendon: I got the ifconfig log I will paste in the paste website hold
<Schuenemann> if a module is loaded, it of course is installed, right?
<brendon> Schuenemann: just add | grep <whatever>
<brendon> yes
<intelikey> Schuenemann and the modprobe -l will say blah-blah   but the lsmod will say blah_blah   so try to use the correct one in the grep or avoid them altogather
<intelikey> Schuenemann yes if it's loaded it's installed   hehhe
* jhutchins_lt supposes one could load a module from an arbitrary location without "installing" it...
<Schuenemann> what's the difference of those blah-blah? just that character in the middle?
<Ray-> brendon: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27861/
<brendon> Ray-: BTW (important for Windows converts) restarting X has nothing to do with networking or linux or anything else, except the window
<darkrift411> the last half of the movie is gone now Arwen
<intelikey> jhutchins_lt but of course,  this is linux after all.
<jhutchins_lt> Schuenemann: Right.  Often a good idea to use a fragment of the name - less chance for error.
<brendon> Ray-: Ok, I'm looking
<darkrift411> guess ill redownlaod
<darkrift411> the 4th time
<Prestwick> Argh!
<Schuenemann> hum... weird
<Arwen> darkrift411, well, that's what you get for downloading pirated movies
<darkrift411> new source
<darkrift411> lol
<Arwen> here's a hint: GO BUY THEM
<Arwen> and next time, don'
<intelikey> Schuenemann yes the dash or underscore
<darkrift411> i do buy them
<darkrift411> when they come out
<Arwen> and next time, don't get an AVI, find an MKV
<Schuenemann> Mortal Kombat V ?
<darkrift411> lol
<Arwen> ...
<Ray-> brendon: I wanna change the inet addr:169.254.231.201  Bcast:169.254.255.255  Mask:255.255.0.0
<Arwen> Ray-, lol, your network is malconfigured. 169.x.x.x means unconfigured
<brendon> Ray-: best to pastie your interfaces file!
<Prestwick> Where is the guide to install the ATI fglrx?
<Arwen> !fglrx | Prestwick
<ubotu> Prestwick: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<intelikey> Schuenemann err. disreguard the dash part.  it seems that modprobe -l lists underscored names.  but the modprobe command for inserting and removing modules is build for dash name   so in your search the point was moot.
<Prestwick> Nice one Arwen, cheers.
<Schuenemann> intelikey, alrite
<Ray-> brendon: okey I will reboot and get you the interfaces, I got only on PC and I still dont have internet on the kubuntu I'm on XP now
<brendon> Ray-: What IP do you want?
<vzduch> Ray-: install Ext2IFS
<intelikey> vzduch install it from where ?
<Ray-> I want 10.192.192.3 mask 255.255.255.0 gateway 10.192.192.1
<jhutchins_lt> Ray-: sudo ifconfig - you might want to man ifconfig first.
<intelikey> vzduch oh for access to the ext fs from windows   i see.
<vzduch> http://www.fs-driver.org/download/Ext2IFS_1_10c.exe
<Ray-> jhutchins: I tried to add but it says access denide, so sudo is the root thingie right? coz I tried su - and su root but it didnt work
<vzduch> install, then reboot & you can mount your ext3 volumes read/write in Windoze
<Arwen> ext2ifs not free software though, you've been warned
<vzduch> Arwen: Windows is not free software, you've been warned :D
<Ray-> I should add an I line somewhere so they can see the other OS media storage
<Ray-> brb
<intelikey> windows ?   what's that ?
<Ray-> I'll see what I can do
<Prestwick> Windows? Never heard of it guv'nor
<jhutchins_lt> There's xwindows, but that' free.
<intelikey> </shrugs>
<Arwen> cmon, we don't need trolls here
<Arwen> geesh
<intelikey> it's not trolling to dis on something that hates you.
<intelikey> :)
<Arwen> .........................
<Prestwick> *buried in full stops* x_x
<Prestwick> Hey, why have the Debian people made their own version of Firefox?
<Arwen> because Firefox isn't free
<Prestwick> Well, the parts of it that it uses are not free, right?
<Arwen> yes
<Prestwick> I didn't actually realise that haha
<Prestwick> What parts are the ones causing all the fuss then?
<intelikey> you know.  the first time i saw ff, not knowing anything about that. i imediately didn't like it. and had no real idea why.    and never have liked ff sense...
<Arwen> Prestwick, the logos
<Arwen> intelikey, ....
* Arwen lubs firefox
<Prestwick> Arwen: my god! The swine!
<intelikey> some people lobe vesta ...     so?
<Ray-> I'll paste what I got
<VSpike> lobe jobs... heh heh
<Arwen> intelikey, please stop trolling....
<Arwen> VSpike, hah
<Ray-> brendon: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27867/ this is the interfaces
<intelikey> router not set to dhcp ?
<Ray-> and this when I tried to sudo ifconfig add
<Ray-> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27870/
<Ray-> intelikey: no not dhcp :/
<Ray-> I wanna make the internet works on the kubuntu :<
<intelikey> so i don't know much about networking but if the router is not dhcp and the box is using all dhcp isn't that bound to fail ?
<brendon> Ray-: I edit the file manually... never used ifconfig to add an address!
<brendon> Ray-: you want "man interfaces" to get the format
<Ray-> brendon: I tried the kdesu kate /etc/network/interfaces
<Ray-> but I dont know how to set it
<Ray-> which interface to use what to change can you guide me guys?
#kubuntu 2007-06-30
<dianne_> !winmodem
<ubotu> You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto
<brendon> Ray-: Hold on... typing for you
<Ray-> brendon: okey Thank you.
<intelikey> Ray- that's what he's telling you.  in konsole type; man interfaces   and it will explain how the interfaces file works.
<intelikey> and to be patient
<jhutchins_lt> Well, time to go feed the horses.
<Ray-> hmm
<intelikey> hay
<sweettooth> hey does anyone know how to stop particular program from launching at startup?
<intelikey> sweettooth kcontrol for things that kde starts maybe ?   and ~/.kde/Autostart    also  update-rc.d  for things that upstart starts          is that right ?
<brendon> Ray-: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27874/
<intelikey> i'm not versed in upstart.   only sysV
<Ray-> brendon: okey thank you
<Ray-> I have to restart the X right?
<brendon> I assume we are talking wired here?
<sweettooth> intelikey, im trying to stop my postgresql server from loading
<brendon> NOOOOOO, no restart X
<Ray-> okey
<Ray-> Thanks
<brendon> X is a window manager
<brendon> not a network anything.
<Ray-> hummm
<Ray-> okey
<Ray-> thank you
<Prestwick> Close one there Brendon.
<sweettooth> intelikey, where is update-rc.d anyway?
<Ray-> hope it will work
<brendon> What you want is sudo ifdown eth0 (or whatever)
<brendon> and then sudo ifup eth0
<Ray-> what?
<Ray-> ohh
<Ray-> okey
<brendon> what what?  more words please
<Ray-> rebooting
<brendon> Good luck
<intelikey> sweettooth should be in the path.  it's a cli app
<brendon> sweettooth: which update-rc.d says /usr/sbin/upda...
<sweettooth> ic
<sweettooth> hmm, i will have a go and restart, see if it is disabled or not
<brendon> whats with all the rebooting?  This isn't windows, you know!
<graham> Hey, I want to join this Linux machine to a Windows domain so members of that domain can login, how can I do that?
<intelikey> !ssh
<ubotu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<intelikey> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<intelikey> more info that one wants is readily avalable
<intelikey> !vnc
<ubotu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<intelikey> !freeNX
<ubotu> FreeNX is advanced remote desktop technology. For more information and install instructions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<Prestwick> Hmm, will the next Kubuntu have KDE 4?
<brendon> Probably
<Prestwick> woo
<sweettooth> hmm, postgresql doesn't seem to be in the path
<brendon> But, you can get it now if you want!
<Prestwick> WOO
<intelikey> Prestwick not as default.  but avalable  most likely
<mike-kubuntu> for some reason the wrong nvidia kernel module is getting loaded since my update to the 96** drivers, when my kernel fist loads up it loads the 76** drivers and x wont start because nvidia glx is 96**, however, if i do an rmmod nvidia, then modprobe nvidia, the correct drivers get loaded, i've tried using module-assistant to recompile the drivers by hand and it still loads the old drivers, i have the version of nvidia-kernel-
<sweettooth> how does one use update.rc-d to check what apps will be loaded on startup?
<brendon> sweettooth: I just go to the rc*.d directory and look
<intelikey> mike-kubuntu the initramfs been regenerated with the wrong driver ?
<brendon> type "runlevel" to find which rc?.d to look at
<intelikey> sweettooth man update-rc.d
<mike-kubuntu> intelikey, maybe, do you know how to fix it
<brendon> else type "man update-rc.d
<sweettooth> oh haha, yes indeed, i have long been suspecting its there
<sweettooth> saw it in rc0.d
<intelikey> mike-kubuntu make a new one ?
<intelikey> brendon every one in *ubuntu is in runlevel 2
<brendon> I didn't want to assume
<brendon> sweettooth: links that start with 'K' kill the thing, 'S' starts
<mike-kubuntu> intelikey: never done that before, can you pint me to a guide?
<sweettooth> rc2.d indeed
<brendon> rc0.d is "shutdown runlevel
<brendon> rc6.d is "reboot"
<sweettooth> any links to rc level guides?
<brendon> since we are at rc2, I assume rc1 is single user?
<rixon> Ever since I modprobed bcm43xx, knetworkmanager seems to have problems keeping a stable wired connection
<brendon> sweettooth: google.  But since it is a convention, different distros use different levels.
<intelikey> mike-kubuntu i'm not sure there is a good one.    man mkinitramfs    for the man page.     the final command will be something like   sudo mkinitramfs -o /boot/initrd.img-`uname -r` `uname -r`     but you will probably need to tweek the config in /etc/mkinitramfs/  first...
<rixon> Already established connections are kept alive but new ones fail to syncronize. May be some problem with default device?
<brendon> like rc2 == multi-user no window manager :)
<intelikey> mike-kubuntu also of note blacklisting the bad driver might help.
<rixon> Shouldn't networkmanager use only one device at a time?
<brendon> sweettooth: look in inittab
<Ray-> didnt ring my bell ...
<brendon> Ray-: welcome back
<Ray-> Thanks
<intelikey> mike see   /etc/default/linux-restricted-modules-common   on that.
<brendon> how did it go?
<Ray-> I wonder maybe the kubuntu didnt see my builtin network card?
<Ray-> I will show
<brendon> I doubt that, unless it's wireless
<intelikey> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<TheGateKeeper> !vi
<ubotu> Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), mousepad (Xfce4) | Terminal-based editors: vi/vim, emacs, and nano (user-friendly). | HTML/CSS editors: !html | Programming: !code
<Ray-> brendon: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27879/
<Arwen> ubotu failed to mention ed o.O
<brendon> I didn't see in ifup command?
<brendon> you turned off the interface twice!
<brendon> ifup should give you no error, then you can try ping
<Ray-> I did ifup
<prestwick> Anyone got the link to the beryl/XGL howto?
<brendon> not in the paste!
<brendon> ubotu: add "Cream"
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about add "cream" - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<prestwick> !beryl
<ubotu> beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. Help in #ubuntu-effects
<prestwick> ah hah
<Ray-> brendon: I will reboot?
<brendon> It should bring up the interface now.
<brendon> Unless you configured the wrong eth??
<Ray-> brendon: I got only one network card
<Ray-> and I show you the ifconfig
<brendon> then it should be eth0
<Ray-> and you did the interfaces
<Ray-> I tried to ping but it didnt work :<
<brendon> what did ifconfig show after the interfaces changes?
<mike-kubuntu> intelikey: thanks, I'll go try a few things
<Ray-> the same
<Ray-> no new IP
<brendon> Ok, that is wrong
<Ray-> whats the wrong
<brendon> BTW, to restart all networking, instead of restarting X, use sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<brendon> I was just typing in frustration for you.  It is wrong that is doesn't work after you config'd it
<brendon> did you look at the man pages for interfaces?
<brendon> and ifconfig?
<keaton> Big big big problem. My Xserver just went up in smoke.
<gemidjy_> I don't have auto-competion on commands :/
<keaton> Some one PLEASE help me.
<gemidjy_> i.e. apt-get install fire<TAB>
<Ray-> brendon: I did change the interfaces and you did typed it I saved it
<Ray-> should I give up?
<pass> e.g*
<brendon> No don't give up.
<Arwen> NEVER GIVE UP NEVER SURRENDER!
<brendon> You are close.
<Ray-> then there is a bug in my kubuntu? where to kill it heh
<brendon> No, you probably have a tiny mistake in either your config files or your procedures
<Ray-> hmm
<Ray-> why it wont work when I change it in the graphic mode ..
<Ray-> it says invalid gateway ip
<brendon> I like using the command line tools, cause they give more info.
<brendon> ifup and ifdown (man ifup) have options to force changes and to be verbose
<Ray-> okey, is there a way to add this IP as interface add thingie so I can at least join here from the kubuntu
<brendon> I take it you are setting the gateway the same as what XP is using.
<Ray-> yeah
<Ray-> XP works fine, why kubuntu aint
<brendon> Kubuntu isn't working because you have not got the config quite right.
<brendon> Here is what I'd do.
<Schuenemann> !subtitle
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about subtitle - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Schuenemann> !subtitles
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about subtitles - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<keaton> Okay, I REALLY need some help from you guys. My Xserver just stopped working after I updated my restricted kernel headers, or something like that. It came up in Adept updater, and I ran it without thinking about it (in hindsight a terrible idea.) Now my nvidia drivers appear to have stopped working entirely, and the installer can't compile a kernel interface when I try to run the installer. Can someone PLEASE give me some tiny smidgen
<brendon> Go into kubuntu, with a list of hte commands we have mentioned.
<gemidjy_> I don't have auto-competion on commands :/ i.e. apt-get install fire<TAB>
<brendon> Use ifup and ifdown with -v and look for messages that look like errors.
<HymnToLife> keaton, install the headers for your kernel, and remove the restricted modules
<Ray-> brendon: okey
<brendon> double check that the interfaces file matches what the interfaces man page says.
<keaton> HymnToLife: can you give me specific commands for that? I don't remember the package names.
<Ray-> brendon: that was the default interfaces
<brendon> and check that ifconfig shows that the interface has gone down/up etc.
<purpleposeidon> happy gplv3day! :D
<brendon> "default interfaces"?
<Arwen> .......
<Ray-> I mean, I did install kubuntu and it was like that
<HymnToLife> keaton, sudo apt-get remove linux-restricted* && sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<brendon> Ray-: Ok.  no harm in changing it, especially since it doesn't work anyway.
<brendon> Hold on, let me double check what I pasted to you
<Ray-> okey
<Schuenemann> isn't there a decent subtitle manage for linux? One that I don't have to type the times manually?
<Arwen> Schuenemann, explain. What do you mean by "subtitle manage"?
<keaton> HymnToLife: alright, I'll try running this. brb.
<brendon> It looks OK.  I'd also comment out eth1 on down (# at the start of the line) since you don't have those
<Schuenemann> manager* yeah, srt files, not "real" subtitles
<needtoknow> My sound doesnt work
<Ray-> brendon: okey
<Ray-> brb
<Arwen> Schuenemann, eh... real as in ASS? or real as in hard sub?
<Arwen> you could try aegisub or just plain old subrip
<needtoknow> Realteak something or other
<Schuenemann> I want to create a text file and then merge it to the video with mencoder
<keaton> HymnToLife: The command went though alright, I'm going to try running the driver installer again.
<Schuenemann> Arwen, is aegisub for that?
<brendon> I did make one tiny mistake.  The "network" should have been "netmask"
<brendon> ooops
<Arwen> Schuenemann, eh... you can't merge text files with mencoder afaik
<Schuenemann> you can, I just did it yesterdau
<Schuenemann> yesterday*
<Arwen> but yeah, aeigsub is for editing subtitles, any kind.
<Ray-> brendon: just a question
<Ray-> eth0:avah Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:19:D1:43:61:E6
<Arwen> srt files are best written in a text editor though
<Ray-> what is the avah, does that ring a bell ?
<Schuenemann> "mencoder hissyfit.avi -sub hissyfit.srt -o hissyfit_subbed.avi -oac copy -ovc lavc -lavcopts vcodec=mpeg4" was the command
<Arwen> ok
<Arwen> never mind (subtitles in AVI = fail)
<needtoknow> Try using vlc, select movie, select subtittles
<needtoknow> bingo
<needtoknow> worked for me
<Arwen> needtoknow, ....no, he wants it *in the file*
<needtoknow> when all else failed
<Arwen> because having seperate subtitles fails
<Schuenemann> do you have to type the times for the subtitles in aegisub? I would like something better, like watching the video and clicking the exact times for start and end
<needtoknow> *ohh* (thats going to be hard)
<brendon> Ray-: That is an autoconfig address thing
<Arwen> Schuenemann, honestly, you should learn a lesson from the anime freaks. Matroska is one of the better containers to embed subtitles in since you can attach fonts too
<Arwen> Schuenemann, uh, yes, I think you can seek graphically
<Schuenemann> man, I'll send the video to youtube
<Ray-> hmm okey brb
<Arwen> lol, youtube won't accept softsubs
<BluDog_Anchorite> can anyone recomend a linux app to create barcodes out of plain text strings ?
<Arwen> you'll have to burn them in
<brendon> Ray-: It gets stuck in there for interfaces that are not correctly configured
<Arwen> BluDog_Anchorite, eh...
<Schuenemann> wasn't that what I wanted? I even told you the command
<Arwen> oh, never mind, lol
<Arwen> (aegisub it is)
<Schuenemann> hmm, not in my repositories =(
<BluDog_Anchorite> a program i put in "dart gun" and it gives me a barcode of that
<Arwen> Schuenemann, I'll fetch a link
<Schuenemann> thanks
<Arwen> http://www.malakith.net/aegiwiki/Main_Page
<Arwen> but it's probably overkill if SRT is all you need
<Schuenemann> compilation from source? My worst nightmare :-)
<Arwen> hmm ,yeah, does look like overkill...
<Arwen> kate it is then? :-P
<Schuenemann> the problem is having to type/choose the times manually
<Arwen> ye
<Schuenemann> it is a pain to have it synchronously
<Minataku> BluDog_Anchorite: Does kbarcode still exist?
<Minataku> I believe there's a CLI app that does it, which kbarcode is a frontend for
<brendon> Schuenemann: compile from code ==> text adventure game!
<ed1t> does NetworkManager work with KDE?
<Schuenemann> brendon, sorry, I didn't get it
<brendon> Schuenemann: you said your worst nightmare, but it is really just an adventure game
<sparr> how can i avoid clamav upgrade warnings in my cron output?  without updating clamav more often than packaging allows
<Schuenemann> brendon, a very boring adventure, in my opinion
<Schuenemann> hehe
<brendon> And a long one
<brendon> hehe
<Schuenemann> it should be called a challenge: try to get to the end of this without getting mad and breaking everything
<brendon> yes!
<Arwen> hmm, aegisub's build instructions look really complicated o.O
<Schuenemann> I felt the same when I knew I had to compile
<nathan> HI again, I try to run KDETV, however when i load it gives me following message: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27884/ can anyone help?
<brendon> everybody left?
<nathan> looks like it brendon.. heh
<prestwick> Hey guys, I've lost sound and the following error "device: default can't be opened for playback (Operation not permitted)" keeps popping up randomly.
<nathan> althrough it looks lke i'll like linux... its a bloody pain to get started
<brendon> prestwick: no, not a sound problem... Yesterday I invested 14 hours getting my sound back
<cwo4mann> whos an expert on figureing out which usb port is which??
<cwo4mann> Bus 001 Device 003: ID 09ae:0001 Tripp Lite
<cwo4mann> the startup script want to know if this is "/dev/ttyS0? or sometheing else ... and I have tried all kinds of combinations without success
<prestwick> Brendon: ah, what kind of problem is it?
<cwo4mann>  its the backup UPS device
<brendon> Mine was that I'd disabled the MODEM in BIOS
<cwo4mann> sorry brendon and prest ... i interrupted .. didn't see your query first ... apologies
<prestwick> Oh, well, I had sound before, then did a software upgrade and now its gone
<brendon> cwo4mann: no probelm.  This is "multithreaded" for extra confusion
<prestwick> No probs CWO
<brendon> Hey Ray- is back!
<Ray-> brendon: there were a mistake, the netmask you set it as network
<Ray-> now the ping is working :)
<Ray-> but I still have a problem
<brendon> Sorry, my bad.
<Ray-> the dns
<Ray-> it is not resolving the hostnames
<brendon> You didn't ask about DNS.  that is a completely different file LOL
<Ray-> yeah I know the internet worked I ping on IP's it work but when I open yahoo.com it save uknown host name
<brendon> you'd be wanting /etc/resolv.conf
<Ray-> aha
<brendon> dhcp sets that up automatically, now you need to do it manually
<brendon> you need a "nameserver x.x.x.x" entry in resolve.conf
<Ray-> I logged into the router I saw primary dns 2.2.2.10 and 2ndery 4.5.6.7
<Ray-> those what I should use?
<Ray-> I will try to login on the kubuntu at freenode IP
<brendon> Yes, add both.  Linux can use a whole bunch
<Ray-> so we can handle it from there
<Ray-> BRB
<brendon> I'm using Konversation under Kubuntu for irc
<cwo4mann> so, ne1 can tell me how to discover which /dev/tty or /dev/usb I will need to plug into the script??
<brendon> cwo4mann: I'm not sure.  that new fangled usb stuff makes me nervous
<brendon> Which script?
<brendon> What are you trying to set up?
<cwo4mann> well I know, and I really don't have a clue as to how to translate the lsusb command output into an actual device
<cwo4mann> well, the ups script
<cwo4mann> for the ups (tripplite) has a usb cable so the system can keep track of power ups and down
<cwo4mann> the script has an empty spot where I am supposed to plug in which usb port my system allocates for that particular ups unit.
<Daisuke_Ido> so very lovely.  amarok is still not woeking :\
<Daisuke_Ido> remove, purge, and reinstall.
<cwo4mann> I did an lsusb and it returned  Bus 001 Device 003: ID 09ae:0001 Tripp Lite ...
<brendon> I'm looking to see if I can figure it out
<Minataku> Ugh... from Windows to Mac... if that's not a prime example of "Out of the frying pan and into the fire" nothing is
<cwo4mann> hey Daisuke ... I had a tought time with amarok and finally did the install over again trick.  It turned outxmms (the engine) wasn't all there
<Minataku> That's the kind of thing that literally dooms our digital world
<cwo4mann> amarok would partially run, but no music....
<cwo4mann> so i found out by trial and error that it was all xmms's fault :-)
<cwo4mann> but I switched to kaffeine and it is problem free
<Daisuke_Ido> um, it was working perfectly until i upgraded to 1.4.6
<Daisuke_Ido> so i figured i'd give it a shot.
<cwo4mann> oh crap ... the old "upgrade" problem.  I know that is what happened to me with fedora 6 to 7 and caused me to get rid of fedora and switch to kbuntu
<Daisuke_Ido> it worked!
<Daisuke_Ido> awesome.
<cwo4mann> anyway, anyone figure out how to do this usb port thing yet?????
<Daisuke_Ido> apparently something in the old settings didn't agree with the new version
* Daisuke_Ido shrugs
<cwo4mann> cwo4mann bows
<brendon> cwo4mann: not yet
<Daisuke_Ido> odd, but it works, so i don't particularly care :D
<cwo4mann> ah so desuka.  Joto, Ne?
<Daisuke_Ido> ?
<Arwen> NO MORE FAKE JAP TALK
<nathan> ne 1 got spare time on their hands?
<cwo4mann> that was and english translation of Japanese -- means "oh that's it then ... good!"
<Arwen> I believe he tried to say "I see. What now?"
<Daisuke_Ido> nathan: i think i've got some saved up in this ancient dagger
<Arwen> cwo4mann, get out of here, otaku freak
<cwo4mann> hey, first of all don't use the word "Jap" and second it is not fake.  I was stationed in Japan with the military and think very highly of the Japanese people,
<cwo4mann> got that?
<nathan> daisuke the ancient dagger wouldn't have the wisdom of getting KDE TV to work would it lol
<Arwen> ...
<Arwen> hint: this is a *English* channel
<Daisuke_Ido> nathan: doubtful.
<nathan> lol think im a bit stuck with this one
<Daisuke_Ido> but if you impale yourself in a pit of spikes, you can rewind time and try again!
<nathan> lol
<brendon> cwo4mann: Have you poked around in /dev/bus/usb?
<nathan> ill show ya message anyway, see if you recognise, or may know who can advise
<cwo4mann> yes, i looked at some of the devices .. do you mean go to /dev and then look at the properties of each one??
<nathan> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27884/ - take a look at that, comes in a popup box when i load kdetv
<brendon> dude, I'm trying to help
<Ray---> brendon: I'm using the kubuntu now
<Ray---> so what to do to fix the dns resolver?
<brendon> Easy, wasn't it... after you stopped taking my post literally :)
<darksoul_> how do i unmount ntfs disks?
<Arwen> darksoul_, same as any other. umount device
<brendon> cwo4mann: lsusb shows the device.
<brendon> cwo4mann: for me it is on bus 004 Device 004
<brendon> cwo4mann: so I go to /dev/bus/usb/004
<darksoul_> hmmm
<draik> klobster: I'm trying realvnc and that doesn't seem to work for me
<brendon> cwo4mann: and in that, is the 004 device.  Which shoulod be it
<draik> BRB
<brendon> Ray---: What are you trying to do with resolve?
<darksoul_> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<Ray---> brendon: I told you the dns is not resolving
<brendon> Still?  I though it was fixed
<Ray---> If I connect to IP then it works but on hostname it does not
<brendon> Since you are still in Kubuntu, this should be easy!
<nathan> argh so fustrating that i only got 1 piece of hardware to work so far... that took 3 hours to figure
<cwo4mann> i'm looking at the devices properties and found the answer ... thanks!  Or should I say "Domo Arigato"; or how about Kam-si-Hamnida" (Korean) or maybe Cup-kun-mak, Cop (Thai) ..or Spaciba (Russian), or Gracias (Spanish) or Merci! (French), or .... well, you get my point Arwen dear .. this is an International group, Ubuntu is a World-Users Linux and yes, I know there are other language channels.  And now I am saying goodby
<cwo4mann> "Areviderchi" (Italian).  CIao!
<darksoul_> Arwen i used this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions
<Arwen> ....freak
<darksoul_> to mount
<darksoul_> now i reformated my windows disk and
<Arwen> darksoul_, you just asked me how to unmount a device... I told you... is there a real question that you want to ask?
<darksoul_> i cannot log windows from boot list...
<brendon> Ray---: What is in your resolve.conf?
<darksoul_> dahh nvm i found it
<Ray---> brendon: where is this resolve.conf ?
<draik> !ssh
<ubotu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<hitmanWilly> ok, ive decided to sit down and really learn how to code C/C++. Any one know of a good resource for that?
<brendon> Ray-Kubuntu: This you?  its in /etc
<nathan> anyone know what the default television standard is in the UK?
<brendon> PAL
<Arwen> PAL iirc
<hitmanWilly> nathan: probably PAL
<david__> hols
<nathan> ty
<Arwen> only US and Japan use NTSC
<david__> alguien abla spanish
<brendon> US and Japan NTSC are not identical
<hitmanWilly> !es | Clash
<ubotu> Clash: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<Ray-Kubuntu> brendon: there is no resolve.conf there is a directory called resolvconf
<Clash> thenks
<abattoir_> hitmanWilly: kinda off-topic for this channel, but http://www.cplusplus.com/doc/tutorial/ should get you started :)
<brendon> Ray-Kubuntu: you should have one!  That would be the problem.
<draik> I'm not sure what I am looking for, but I want to connect from my Feisty to my fiance's winxp with a GUI. Any hints?
<hitmanWilly> abattoir: thanks, and yes I realize that was grossly off-topic :)
<brendon> Ray-Kubuntu: And double check it is called resolv.conf
<brendon> Ray-Kubuntu: do you know vi?
<Ray-Kubuntu> brendon: I got resolvconf/update-libc.d/avahi-daemon
<Ray-Kubuntu> vi? whats that ?
<abattoir> hitmanWilly: nothing big, way more off-topic stuff is discussed sometimes :)
<brendon> Ray-Kubuntu: vi is a text editor
<Ray-Kubuntu> I know pico and nano
<abattoir> hitmanWilly: googling should also help you out
<hitmanWilly> abattoir: i know, im in here doing pro-bono tech support all the time :P
<brendon> Ray-Kubuntu: in a console, type "man resolv.conf" and it'll tell you all about it
<hitmanWilly> abattoir: im fairly fluent in bash and a little in python, figured I might as well go all the way :)
<Ray-Kubuntu> brendon: okey but I'm sure I dont have the resolve.conf, why? I just installed the kubuntu no one rm anything
<brendon> Don't worry, we can fix it in a moment.
<brendon> sudo touch resolv.conf
<abattoir> hitmanWilly: good luck :)
<hitmanWilly> abattoir: thanx
<brendon> and you will have one!
<brendon> then use the editor of your choice to stick in a nameserver x.x.x.x line
<brendon> check the file is owned by root with rw-r--r-- permissions
<brendon> Ok?
<draik> !remote access
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about remote access - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Ray-Kubuntu> brendon: I did sudo touch resolve.conf and I typed the password but nothing happend
<draik> !remote entry
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about remote entry - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Ray-Kubuntu> I mean I still dont have the resolve.conf
<Ray-Kubuntu> there is host.conf
<nathan> omg woo
<nathan> a little ibt of success
<hitmanWilly> draik: welcome back :)
<nathan> i have Sky on my PC... except it has no sound and a nasty pink line at the bottom of the screen
<brendon> Ray-Kubuntu: what directory were you in when you did the touch?
<draik> hitmanWilly: Hey there :)
<nathan> but its found sky :D
<Ray-Kubuntu> in the etc
<draik> hitmanWilly: Still no luck with trying to access fiance's computer
<brendon> Ray-Kubuntu: and you want resolv.conf NOT resolve.conf
<brendon> What I would do is: in /etc/ type 'vi resolv.conf'
<hitmanWilly> brendon: nano might be easier for him
<brendon> Ok
<brendon> use nano
<Ray-Kubuntu> I did pico
<Ray-Kubuntu> its, can you paste an example to edit?
<brendon> Ok, do you have the file with the nameserver line?
<Ray-Kubuntu> the file is empty
<hitmanWilly> resolv.conf...DNS issues?
<Ray-Kubuntu> hitmanWilly: yeah :/
<brendon> example: nameserver 111.111.111.111
<hitmanWilly> Ray-Kubuntu: try this: sudo echo nameserver 24.159.64.20 >> /etc/resolv.conf
<brendon> with your name server instead of 111
<stdin> hitmanWilly: that won't work
<brendon> hitmanWilly: there are many ways to skin this cat
<Ray-Kubuntu> brendon: okey
<Minataku> brendon: Aieeee
<Minataku> Don't use that saying
<Minataku> XD
<hitmanWilly> stdin: why not? kubuntu specific stuff?
<hitmanWilly> stdin: or am i missing something stupid here...
<stdin> hitmanWilly: no, it's just that bash does the redirect, and bash is running with the users uid
<brendon> hitmanWilly: at a guess echo will run chroot and the concat wont
<hitmanWilly> oh, yeah, use su over here :(
<brendon> Ray-Kubuntu: do you have a good resolv.conf now?
<stdin> hitmanWilly: echo <something> | sudo tee -a /etc/resolv.conf
<Ray-Kubuntu> it seems it workes :D
<Ray-Kubuntu> let me try again :)
<brendon> Ray-Kubuntu: and you can add your secondary nameserver also
<hitmanWilly> stdin: long way around...
<brendon> vi, the quick way
<stdin> hitmanWilly: yeah, but it works :)
<hitmanWilly> stdin: sorry, don't even have myself in the sudoers group anymore
<hitmanWilly> stdin: always seemed like a gaping security hole to me
<brendon> Minataku: sorry
<stdin> hitmanWilly: hmm, lets not start the whole "sudo vs. su/root" thing, it's far to late here :p
<brendon> hitmanWilly: sudoers should lock users down to SAFE commands.  not anything like hte default
<hitmanWilly> stdin: wasn't trying to start a flamewar, apologies :)
<Arwen> brendon, uh.... there needs to be a user that can do *all* commands or your box is fundamentally b0rk3d
<hitmanWilly> Arwen: that's what a REAL root acct is for
<stdin> hitmanWilly: I could "feel" one developing, and it's just a headache when they start
<Arwen> ...
<brendon> Arwen: agreed, it should be a special user
<hitmanWilly> sorry
<raphael_> you know about www.linuxget.com.br ?
<Minataku> sudo, even set to full, cannot do EVERYTHING
<brendon> Arwen: otherwise anybody who compromises my user, ownes the box
* hitmanWilly gets off soapbox
<Arwen> brendon, anyone that compromises your box with a root user already owns your box...
<stdin> hitmanWilly: not your fault, my philosophise is "your box, your rules"
<Ray-Kubuntu> brendon: thank you so much
* prestwick breaks the soapbox with a jackhammer!
<prestwick> hah!
<Ray-Kubuntu> you made my day
<Minataku> sudo cannot set kernel runtime parameters, for example
<Minataku> Actual root access is required for that
<Arwen> ...
<brendon> Arwen: I don't understand what you said.  if you compromixe user X, you DO not have root access
<Arwen> Minataku, that's why there's sudo -i/su
<Minataku> Arwen: Right, I'm just stating an observation
<Arwen> brendon, having a root user to compromise isn't any more vulnerable than having X sudoer to compromise
<brendon> Ray-Kubuntu: you're welcome
<Arwen> or any less for that matter
<Minataku> That there are fundamental flaws to sudo
<Arwen> but let's drop it
<hitmanWilly> stdin: im not even going to talk about my first couple months using nix, I didn't even use a normal user acct...didn't know any better at the time
<brendon> Arwen: that is why X user can only sudoer a limited set of commands
<Minataku> I always did >.>
<Minataku> But then I was told before starting
<brendon> Arwen: not including su, shells, etc
<Arwen> brendon, ....
<stdin> hitmanWilly: it's the windows way, where you need admin to do /anything/
* hitmanWilly found a cd in the back of a library book
<Minataku> stdin: Indeed
<Minataku> There's no possible way to make a proper sub-admin user on a Windows machine
<Minataku> Something will ALWAYS be broken
<hitmanWilly> the headfirst approach :)
<Minataku> hitmanWilly: Head first into brick wall, more accurately
<Minataku> XD
<brendon> Arwen: which is why services run in chroot under thier own users, etc
<Ray-Kubuntu> brendon: other newbie question is there any other messenger I can install (I dont like this kopete)
<stdin> !IM
<ubotu> Instant Messenger Clients: Gaim (GNOME, http://help.ubuntu.com/community/GaimHowto), Kopete (KDE), both supporting MSN, Jabber, AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ and IRC.
<brendon> Oh, I liked it!  There must be dozens
<hitmanWilly> got a debian install up and running, after much swearing and head-banging (back in 99)
<hitmanWilly> zero idea what i was doing at the time...but figured it out eventually
<stdin> that's the best way to learn
* hitmanWilly now randomly scatters kubuntu cd's at various places around the area, with "TRY ME" written on them in sharpie :P
<Minataku> Heehee
<Minataku> I was thinking of doing something like that
<hitmanWilly> libraries seem to be the best
<brendon> Arwen: I missed you "drop it".  I was actaully interested in what you were saying...
<Ray-Kubuntu> brendon: do you recomand any?:)
<tntcoda> Hi, anyone know how to stop ubuntus automounting service placing icons on the desktop to mounted volumes?
<Ray-Kubuntu> amsn workes in here too ?
<brendon> Ray-Kubuntu: too much of a personal thing.  I'm using kopete, but you don't like it!
<Ray-Kubuntu> okey thanks anyway
* Ray-Kubuntu bows
<Minataku> Aw, nuts
<Minataku> QEMU segfaulted
<level1> whats a good program for web design?
<nosrednaekim> nvu
<nosrednaekim> Minataku: KVM still won't work here
<Minataku> ?
<Minataku> !info kvm
<ubotu> kvm: Full virtualization on x86 hardware. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:16-1ubuntu2 (feisty), package size 474 kB, installed size 1440 kB
<Minataku> Oh, what is this now
<Minataku> Ah
<Minataku> It works in VMWare
<stdin> woo
<stdin> opps, paste errors
<Mr_Sonoma> how likely is it that during a power supply failure that something got corrupted in my system.....causing apt-get faults??
<osiris> ok, back to my earlier question
<osiris> does ANYONE know of a barcode generator app
<stdin> !info kbarcode | osiris
<ubotu> osiris: kbarcode: barcode and label printing application for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.5-1 (feisty), package size 511 kB, installed size 2056 kB
<Minataku> Mr_Sonoma: Somewhat likely
<brendon> Mr_Sonoma: Notvery likely
<Minataku> brendon: The likelihood is higher than that
<Minataku> Especially if he was doing something at the time of the power failure
<Minataku> fsck can fix only so much
<stdin> depends on the error apt-get spits out then
<brendon> Only if apt-get was changing the db at exactly that moment
<Minataku> Well, somewhat is just one step up from not very XD
<Minataku> It's still pretty low
<Minataku> But circumstances like a power failure do have the potential to cause weirdo problems
<brendon> Agreed.  If he gave us the error, we may be able to help instead of comparing superlatives
<stdin> not that it's not fun to compair superlatives
<Minataku> Heehee
<Minataku> I don't think he cares that much
<Minataku> He asked 11 minutes ago :P
<brendon> But I've work to avoid doing!
<Minataku> Haha
<Minataku> I'm doing that by playing with Novell NetWare 6
<stdin> it's times like then when I find myself thinking "maybe I should learn c++"
<draik> klobster: What am I doing wrong when using realvnc?
<draik> hitmanWilly: Have you ever tried to access a winxp box from K/Ubuntu?
<darkrift411> how do i check what is using all my ram (not virtual mem)
<darkrift411> i have 3mb left out of 1g
<darkrift411> and it gets that way right after a reboto
<nosrednaekim> darkrift411: doesn't top show it?
<hitmanWilly> draik: not for a long time, and then only a samba share
<nosrednaekim> darkrift411: its caching.
<draik> darkrift411: There's an app called PS3. Does that for you, graphically. Sorry, don't recall the link.
<draik> hitmanWilly: Thanks. I'm at a loss at accessing my fiance's computer
<stdin> darkrift411: run "free -om" to see how much is used as chche
<darkrift411> i have mirc, ktorrent and nor xchat running, but my memory is always maxed out
<hitmanWilly> draik: its not the kubuntu side that's the problem i guarantee :)
<draik> hitmanWilly: Never crossed my mind
<darkrift411> cached 334mb
<darkrift411> 15mb free :(
<darkrift411> things just seem to lag
<darkrift411> also, i notice when i close lots of apps, they dont get unloaded from memory
<darkrift411> ctrl+esc still shows them
<hitmanWilly> darkrift411: don't count cached mem as used, it gets freed up as needed
<underdog5004> darkrift411,  how much ram do you have?
<darkrift411> sometimes ill have 10 media players, or 15 konquerors open (with none visible cause i closed them)
<darkrift411> 1g
<underdog5004> whoa...and you're getting lag?
<darkrift411> lol
<darkrift411> yes
<nosrednaekim> darkrift411: is it possible to kill these procresses?
<stdin> darkrift411: you can try "ps aux|sort -rk 4,4|head" to see the top 10 memory hogs
<darkrift411> yes
<darkrift411> i kill them and they are gone
<darkrift411> till i run them again and close em
<nosrednaekim> darkrift411: interesting...
<darkrift411> wow
<darkrift411> is it bad that kopete is the 2nd form the top?
<darkrift411> from*
<darkrift411> i wouldnt think an im program would use that much
<underdog5004>  weird...I've got a gig, with a VM open, xmms, xchat, firefox with one tab open, and two rxvt (terminal emulators), and my mem looks like this: Used: 966 Cache: 645 Free: 333
<stdin> depends on how much mem it's actally using
<hitmanWilly> memory leak?
<stdin> FF leaks mem so bad when it's left open
<darkrift411> right now, i have xchat, ktorrent, terminal, mirc and kate open
* underdog5004 nods
<nosrednaekim> 1 gig with tons of apps running with beryl and XGL only using 400MB
<vzduch> darkrift411: mIRC? o0
<darkrift411> runnign beryl and superkaramba
<darkrift411> thats about it
<darkrift411> yes
<underdog5004> oh yeah, beryl here too, and super karamba
<nosrednaekim> darkrift411: superkaramba...
<darkrift411> cant live without my mirc
<vzduch> darkrift411: what for?
<darkrift411> too many scripts ive written
<nosrednaekim> darkrift411: try killing that
<darkrift411> and dont know other langs yet
<darkrift411> mirc averages 12% mem used
<nosrednaekim> darkrift411: although that doesn't solve your zombie process thing
<darkrift411> spikes at 15%
<darkrift411> so thats not too bad
<darkrift411> something else has to be using more
<stdin> FF was using 100MB of ram from 2 hour usage, ugh
<stdin> not even flash or java either
<roho> FF the encoder?
<darkrift411> lol
* roho giggles
<darkrift411> my ff uses 250mb(ish) after 2 minutes
<stdin> no FF = FireFox
<darkrift411> but i close it when im done
<roho> Firefox = fx, holmes
<roho> yeah, represent
<stdin> I was just viewing plain HTML pages tho, no JS/Java/Flash
<vzduch> I try not to use Firefox, if possible.. haven't got it installed atm
<draik> Speaking of RAM... I have 4GB but for some reason, it only registers 3GB.
<darkrift411> thats the only browser i like on linux
<nosrednaekim> 5% here
<draik> Bad bank or RAM?
<stdin> draik: that's because a 32bit kernel can't use 4
<stdin> draik: that's why the jump to 64bit was made
<brendon> I think people get confused about memory usage...
<draik> stdin: :( And I built my computer 3 years ago with the motherboard specs of "max 4gb ram"
<brendon> what with cache, shared memory, etc, etc.
<stdin> draik: there is a difference between what the hardware can handle and what the software can use
<hitmanWilly> draik: windows won't address it either, its a 32 processor issue
<draik> stdin: That there is. Sorry for the ignorance.
<stdin> draik: it's ok, not many people realise that 32bit limits ram at <4GB
<underdog5004> lol, I don't think my mobo even supports 4Gb
<underdog5004> of RAM, that is
<draik> stdin: Well, as long as I don't have a bad mobo, bank or stick of RAM
<vzduch> in the light of what was just said.. I ask myself: would it be a good idea to run a 32-bit OS on a 64-bit processor? (at least as long as not all functionality commonly expected from a computer system is implemented in 64-bit OSes)
<stdin> vzduch: yeah, a lot of people do it
<brendon> Not sure why?
<vzduch> brendon: not sure why what?
<stdin> well, some apps aren't ported to 64bit yet, and some things (like flash/java) don't work in 64bit
<nosrednaekim> vzduch: as long as you don't have 4 gigs of ram... yeah, its fine
<nosrednaekim> stdin: or are very hard to get working.
<stdin> yeah
<nosrednaekim> I did it, but lol.. it was hard
<vzduch> so it's not entirely a CPU issue.. it's a general 32-bit issue
<brendon> Why you'd use a 32bit OS on a 64bit machine
<brendon> But you can run 32bit apps under a 64bit OS
<stdin> you only really need 64bit of you have 4+GB ram and/or need high precision math running (super computing)
<brendon> So flash, java, etc are manageable
<stdin> brendon: only with the 32bit libs installed
<darkrift411> you can?
<stdin> and it's not exactly easy
<darkrift411> i was told 32bit apps wont work on 64b
<brendon> So, you install both 64bit and 32bit libs.  Thats what I do
<darkrift411> ppl in here told me to use 32b os
<brendon> darkrift411: that is true for WINDOWS
<vzduch> I'll go to bed.. good night :)
<darkrift411> heh
<darkrift411> i asked in here
<stdin> darkrift411: linux has some workarounds, but for other 64bit OSs you can't
<brendon> Linux doesn't have that kind of restriction built in
<darkrift411> if there was a reason not to isntall 64b os
<darkrift411> someone told me most apps wouldnt work without compiling
<stdin>  /some/ apps won't
<brendon> Well, more apps are available as a binary in 32bit land
<stdin> most come in the package repositories
<brendon> so if you want 64bit, then you need to compile
<jzilla> 64bit, in my experince is a headache.
<darkrift411> and what kind of benefit do i get from 64b os?
<darkrift411> is it worth it?
<hitmanWilly> darkrift411: speed
* darkrift411 isnt a guru
<brendon> Much more speed, with the right hardware
<darkrift411> i can compile, but basics only
<stdin> darkrift411: a small speed increase (about 20%)
<darkrift411> i have a brand new laptop with a turion 64 in it
* hitmanWilly is considering swapping back to 64 bit
<darkrift411> if someone could help me get my drive issue fixed, id dual boot and try 64 out
<brendon> All "our" non laptops are twin CPU opteron machines.
<darkrift411> i have a windows drive that i need to resize
<darkrift411> but gparted cant do it
<darkrift411> its locked
<nosrednaekim> hitmanWilly: i'm doing it with gutsy
<stdin> darkrift411: that's another thing about 64bit, if it's not an open-source driver, forget it
* hitmanWilly uses gentoo, so its somewhat more of a headache :P
<darkrift411> gparted cant find the mount point to unmount the partition
<brendon> stdin: isn't that a problem with linux anyway
<darkrift411> i have the nvidia 6150 mobile, think id have drive issues?
<darkrift411> driver*
<hitmanWilly> stdin: the 64 bit nvidia ones seemed to work pretty well
<nosrednaekim> hitmanWilly: 64 bit is a headache on gentoo?
<stdin> brendon: somewhat, but you can get more 32bit drivers than 64bit
<nosrednaekim> hitmanWilly: thought it was easier there?
<darkrift411> ok, so who wants to troubleshoot my partition resizing issue with me so i can try 64b :)
<hitmanWilly> nosrednaekim: reinstalling :) that's the headache
<stdin> brendon: things like wireless drivers are a headache
<nosrednaekim> oh..lol
<darkrift411> oh sh*t
<darkrift411> forgot about my wifi drivers :s
<darkrift411> that might be a pain
<nosrednaekim> darkrift411: chipset?
<darkrift411> broadcomm 4300 or 3400 (the hated one)
<nosrednaekim> darkrift411: yech
<darkrift411> 03:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation Dell Wireless 1390 WLAN Mini-PCI Card (rev 01)
<brendon> stdin: I ain't carrying around no twin opteron boxes while they are running!
<nosrednaekim> brendon: make it burn your calories for fuel!
<nosrednaekim> exercise!
<brendon> with a long pawer cable!
<brendon> s/pawer/power/
<stdin> or a big battery
<hitmanWilly> brendon: ok, how much juice do those opterons take up? thinking of putting one in my desktop for kicks :)
<darkrift411> anyone?
<brendon> if you get the right model... 35watts for the CPU
<nosrednaekim> brendon: wow... thats not bad
<hitmanWilly> not too bad...
<nosrednaekim> if you get the wrong model....120W
<brendon> No, that is why AMD is kicking XEON butt
<stdin> darkrift411: broadcom are difficult anyway, don't know if it runs well under 64bit
<Mr_Sonoma> im sorry fellas had to step out
<brendon> Still, 120W is not too bad, compared to a XEON
<Evolution2> i just reinstalled windows and my grub was lost. so i tried recovering as but it wouldnt show up when i rebooted. i have kubuntu 7.04 please help i even tried the help page in the forums
<stdin> darkrift411: it may depend on the exact model/chipset too (not that I would know)
<hitmanWilly> stdin: does ndiswrapper even work at all under 64?
<darkrift411> ok, so who wants to troubleshoot my partition resizing issue with me so i can try 64b :)
<stdin> hitmanWilly: don't know, never tried
<hitmanWilly> neither have I
<brendon> If you get dual opterons, make sure that each CPU has it's own memory slots.
<nosrednaekim> Evolution2: still have a liveCD around?
<hitmanWilly> brendon: nah, my mobo is a single slot 939
<level1> whats a good web design program?
<level1> WYSIWYG
<hitmanWilly> level1: nvu maybe
<brendon> level1: uggggg
<Evolution2> nosrednaekim: yes i do
<brendon> hitmanWilly: thats only a single CPU, yes?
<nosrednaekim> Evolution2: pop it in and boot it up... you in windows now?
<Evolution2> nosrednaekim: i tried that grub recover page and i got an error
<hitmanWilly> brendon: yup
<level1> brendon: is that really the name or are you joking?
<weerdo> every connection give back this: time out bla bla 1.0.0.0
<nosrednaekim> Evolution2: oh.. what was it?
<weerdo> why?
<Evolution2> nosrednaekim: no iam in an ubuntu live cd right now
<cooter> ?
<weerdo> on ubuntu 6.10
<nosrednaekim> Evolution2: ah ok, do you have your ubuntu partition mounted?
<brendon> level1: I was trying to groan.  I have not founbd anything on any OS that works well
<brendon> hitmanWilly: Then each CPU does have its own memory!! LOL!!!
<Evolution2> nosrednaekim: yeah i should
<oslo> hi is there a sort of plugin for konqueror to add it a file transfert manager; i mean if i upload 1.iso to /test/ then 2.iso to /test/; i'd like it put 2.iso at queue ... Do you know something like that for konqueror ?
<hitmanWilly> brendon: i guess on a technicality :P
<prestwick> I wish ATI would release a version of fglrx that actually works with the latest version of xorg.
<prestwick> Oslo, you mean an FTP plugin for konqueror.
<oslo> prestwick> i don't
<stdin> level1: amaya is a wysiwyg web designer, never used it tho
<nosrednaekim> Evolution2: run "sudo grub-install --root-directory=<where the drive is mounted> /dev/hda"
<Ray`> what Stalled means?
<brendon> The point was that each opteron has its own memory controller, so you get the best performance when they don't have to share
<Evolution2> nosrednaekim: i dont have hda
<Evolution2> i have sda
<Evolution2> sda6 i think
<nosrednaekim> ok... sorry, change that
<Mr_Sonoma> brendon when you have a min i can post a error for you.
<brendon> Mr_Sonoma: sure.
<oslo> prestwick> i mean if i paste a file to a location then an other file to the same location i'd like it put the second one at queue... but yes it's for an ftp link
<nosrednaekim> Evolution2: is sda6 mounted?
<Evolution2> yes
<prestwick> No idea Oslo, sorry.
<Evolution2> i did that already
<oslo> do u speak 2 me ?
<Mr_Sonoma>  sudo apt-get autoremove
<Mr_Sonoma> Password:
<Mr_Sonoma> Reading package lists... Done
<Mr_Sonoma> Building dependency tree
<Mr_Sonoma> Reading state information... Done
<Mr_Sonoma> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<Mr_Sonoma> 1 not fully installed or removed.
<Mr_Sonoma> Need to get 0B of archives.
<Mr_Sonoma> After unpacking 0B of additional disk space will be used.
<Mr_Sonoma> Setting up havp (0.82-1ubuntu1) ...
<Mr_Sonoma> Starting havp: Starting HAVP Version: 0.82
<underdog5004> !paste | Mr_Sonoma
<ubotu> Mr_Sonoma: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<Mr_Sonoma> Could not open lock testfile /var/run/havp/havp-tev5gS: No such file or directory
<oslo> PASTEBIN
<Mr_Sonoma> Maybe you need to: chown havp /var/run/havp
<Mr_Sonoma> Exiting..
<Mr_Sonoma> invoke-rc.d: initscript havp, action "start" failed.
* underdog5004 curses
<Mr_Sonoma> dpkg: error processing havp (--configure):
<Mr_Sonoma>  subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<Mr_Sonoma> Errors were encountered while processing:
<Mr_Sonoma>  havp
<nosrednaekim> Evolution2: where is it mounted to?
<Mr_Sonoma> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<Mr_Sonoma> 
* nosrednaekim gasps
* nosrednaekim is smothered
<Evolution2> nosrednaekim: that i dont know
* nosrednaekim is dead
<nosrednaekim> Evolution2: you didn't manually mount it?
<Evolution2> nosrednaekim: no
<nosrednaekim> Evolution2: then it isn't mounted
<underdog5004> Mr_Sonoma, ummm, try sudo dpkg --configure -a
<underdog5004> that may help
<nosrednaekim> Evolution2:  run "sudo mount /dev/sda6 /mnt"
<Mr_Sonoma> ok i ran the autoremove just to get it up.....i started having a problem when running adept updater and apt-get then a day or 2 later lost the powersupply figured it was connected.
<brendon> Mr_Sonoma: As you can guess, you have a partially installed app.
<Mr_Sonoma> uh hu and been unable to remove it LOL
<brendon> Mr_Sonoma: There is something in the ubuntu wiki on how to clean up
<Mr_Sonoma> ok no output from that command
<underdog5004> Mr_Sonoma, apt-get remove --purge app-name
<brendon> Mr_Sonoma: I don't remember the magic, but it is pretty easy.
<brendon> gotta run...
<Mr_Sonoma> thanks man
<level1> I'm using k3b to rip a dvd and it stalls forever on the first step, resizing image to 640xsomething... I have libdvdcss2 installed
<level1> what are the other dvd rip utilities?  dvd::rip just doesn't work for me
<stdin> level1: k9copy?
<level1> stdin: where is the "I want to copy this dvd button" on k9copy?
<stdin> level1: under the Actions menu
<zander> i am running "Step 2: Debmiror (optional)" from Builder/ "HowToCreateYourOwnGNULinuxDistribution" for about 24 hours now showing %12 done... so it usually takes that long then?...
<brendon_> Mr_Sonoma: Did you solve the problem while I moved homes?
<intelikey> hmmm anyone know anything about /etc/passwd and the accounts on the system ?      do any non-user accounts need a shell ?
<nosrednaekim> intelikey: I don't think so
<brendon_> intelikey: non-user accounts should not have a shell
<brendon_> a shell is a security risk
<intelikey> brendon_ then by default ubuntu has a load of security risks
<brendon_> yes!
<level1> zander: are you doing a LFS?
<intelikey> all but two have shells
<level1> whats so dangeruos about that?
<zander> you mean a "something File System"?
<zander> level1
<brendon_> well, without a shell, you can't login as that user.
<level1> zander: linux from scratch
<level1> I do that if I had a lot of time on my hands... but even I'm not that bored
<brendon_> if everything else is set up right, you shouldn't be able to.  But its one more precaution
<zander> oh... why yes then i am..
<brendon_> and stops su to the user, etc
<level1> zander: actually, LFS refers to distributions based on the instructions of a particular book by that name... are you following that book?
<brendon_> intelikey: BTW, if you blindly change them all to /bin/false you may break somehting that DOES need the shell
<level1> actually, its not really a "distribution" is it?
<zander> level1: no i am not.  i was not aware of that book. i will look into it. i am just following the instructions on the gNewSense.org web-site.
<intelikey> brendon_ but if all is setup correctly then that shouldn't be an issue cause only root can su without a password to any account,   and i agree that rather than /bin/[ba,*] sh  /bin/[true,false]  would be better on most of them.   just wondered if any actually needed a shell
<Minataku> Ugh
<Minataku> Anything with a G before it sounds bad to me
<Minataku> Because it's usually GNOME related
<level1> Minataku: do gnome apps really use G everywhere?
<zander> level1: LFS sounds like a title i need in my library...
<Minataku> level1: A lot do
<brendon_> intelikey: The issue is more important on a server.  You don't want a DNS server (or whatever) compromised and giving the "guest" a shell
<nosrednaekim> yeah.. like K apps use k everywhere
<level1> it would be funny if someone came out Knome...
<intelikey> brendon_ heh and if i don't "blindly set them all"  how will i know   :)
<Mr_Sonoma> brendon_: no i havent
<level1> do people really pronounce the name "Guh-Nome"?
<level1> I thought the "G" was silent
<intelikey> some even say  guh-no-me
<zibrah3ed> are they developementally challegened?
<underdog5004> rofl
<brendon_> intelikey: As long as you know what you are doing.  blindly do it.  If you are a nooob, don't
<intelikey> no just idioscynconusly challanged underdog5004
<underdog5004> uh...
<Minataku> I just call it "crap"
<underdog5004> intelikey, I think you meant to say that to zibrah3ed
<brendon_> Mr_Sonoma: what have you tried?
<nosrednaekim> oh... wow... so sicinct
<zander> i built GCC native on my fujitsu after i installed gNewSense.  would i gain anything by reinstalling gnewsense or does the gnewsense distro. actual compile a kernal on install after polling the hardware... i may be oldschool but i thought that is how gnu linux installs... anyway gnu.org recognizes gnewsense as "pure gnu".
<intelikey> well i'm  a bit of a newbee   but i'll go ahead and set every account but the normal user and root to /bin/true
<Minataku> Ah
<Minataku> But no
<Minataku> YOU configure the kernel
<brendon_> intelikey: make a backup of the file, so you know how to kix what you break! LOL
<Minataku> It's only automatic in distros... well in none of them
<level1> Is there a practical reason why you would install gnewsense or is it just to show support for open source?
<zander> will i gain any performance by reinstalling gnewsense after a native GCC compiler build and install?
<Mr_Sonoma> brendon: i tried the dpkg thing that underdog5004 suggested earlier
<zibrah3ed> no practical reason, only the warm fuzzy of only open source
<Mr_Sonoma> and a few searches on the wiki, with little luck, although not sure exactly what i should look for "partially installed programs" didnt return anything in the search on the wiki
<zander> level1: well i am a gnu enthusiast i have a b.s. in computer science from the howard r. hughes colledge of engineering at unlv.
<zibrah3ed> great
<level1> zander: I'm not critizising, I just want to know
<level1> I'd do such a thing but my laptop has bad hardware support... If I need proprietary drivers, I'll get them
<zander> level1: okay...
<darkrift411> question
<darkrift411> i have a sd card (in the built in reader)
<nosrednaekim> indeed
<level1> really, in the case of drivers, I don't have a problem with closed source, its just the closed source drivers are so bad... with all other software I like open source, esp KDE
<brendon> Mr_Sonoma: Have you tried apt-get with -f ?
<nosrednaekim> Nvidia' are actually decent
<level1> darkrift411: usually drives work pretty smoothly... are you having a problem?
<zander> level1: yes... i want to develop clusters using circa 1999 apple ibooks running powerpc...
<level1> darkrift411: unless your using NTFS, then its trouble
<zibrah3ed> lol nvidia drivers decent
<darkrift411> and im trying to copy some mp3's from my windows disk (/media/sda1/mp3)
<level1> zander: whats that supposed to mean?
<darkrift411> it copies a few, tehn it errors out
<zibrah3ed> Keep telling yourself that and you may believe it
<darkrift411> cant copy
<Mr_Sonoma> i had not even thought of that...i'll try it
<darkrift411> it did the same thing when i tried to copy a 350mb file over... it got like 30% and then said cant write to /media/disk
<zander> i have a dedicated sd slot on my fujitsu i have not tested it yet since my gnusense install i will check to see if it work okay...
<level1> zibrah3ed: I'm sure they're a lot better than fglrx... yeah, put that in your pipe and smoke it
<darkrift411> it does that going from ntfs or from my linux partition
<darkrift411> so the source doesnt seem to matter
<Mr_Sonoma> nawww still the same
<zander> level1: i was just telling what i am trying to do here around my place...
<brendon> Mr_Sonoma: http://www.linux.com/articles/48910 came from google "apt-get broken packages"
<brendon> Mr_Sonoma: That gives many possible solutions.
<zander> i just plugged in a 2Gig sd card into my m/c's sd reader writer... i don't think anything happened...
<Mr_Sonoma> thanks man im reading through it now...(if only the kids would leave me alone long enough to get this resolved.)
<level1> ack... something is using all my /tmp and I'm out of space on my root partition!
<intelikey> hmmm i have a gui now  and four apps for it    i feel so gui'y
<nosrednaekim> level1: doing any streaming?
<brendon> Mr_Sonoma: how old are the monsters?
<stdin> level1: "du /tmp |sort -rnk 1,1|head" see what's taking all the space pu
<Mr_Sonoma> 5 and 2
<stdin> *up
<Mr_Sonoma> brothers
<darkrift411> does linux have a filename lenght limit?
<smiwool> hola quetal buenas noches
<nosrednaekim> darkrift411: yeah
<Mr_Sonoma> uh not that i have hit yet *grin*
<smiwool>  algun mexicano que me ayude
<level1> nosrednaekim: dvd ripping... its using /tmp for some stuff I guess
<stdin> darkrift411: linux doesn't, but the FS does
<nosrednaekim> its like 23000 characters
<brendon> I've got a 3 and 6 monsters
<level1> whats the limit in ext3?
<zander> i don't think my 2gig sd mounted... i likely need to edit /etc/config and stuff...
<stdin> level1: 255 bytes (so 255 characters)
<level1> darkrift411: you can put anything into an ext3 filename (thats ubuntu default) except a foreword slash... you can even put a newline character in there... it shows up real weird in file browsers
<level1> stdin: with unicode, its really more like 64 characters though, isn't it?
<darkrift411> damnit
<stdin> level1: utf-8 is 8bit not 8byte
<SoulinEther> i just installed vanilla kde. what configuration program / command can i enter into the terminal will change the screen resolution? I ran a program via wine and it crashed.
<darkrift411> why cant i copy this crap then
<not-Timmay> hey does anyone use KATE for web page editing?
<stdin> level1: 8bits to a byte
<intelikey> which is which ?   is us time zones gmt plus or minus #   ???
<stdin> intelikey: minus
<nosrednaekim> not-Timmay: lolz
<brendon> not-Timmay: I hope not!
<not-Timmay> why not?
<Mr_Sonoma> not far in age from mine then
<level1> stdin: but 8 bits can only encode 256 distict characters... how do they get all that japanese in there?
<brendon> no.
<intelikey> stdin then why is 7am here with that setting and an internet sync ?
<brendon> but mine can get real "helpful"
<SoulinEther> US times zones are all -
<SoulinEther> -4 is east coast, -7 is west coast
<stdin> level1: who knows :P
<Mr_Sonoma> LOL mine too
<darkrift411> hrmmmm
<darkrift411> was a group permission problem
<darkrift411> odd thign was
<stdin> intelikey: GMT is now 02:10
<darkrift411> im the owner
<darkrift411> but thegroup was root
<Mr_Sonoma> they tried to help me move the MB and drives to the new case (since i was buying a new p/s anyways i wanted front usb on this one so i got a new case too *grin*)
<darkrift411> and even with kdesu konqueror it wouldnt klet me write to it
<Mr_Sonoma> the 2 year old took off with half my screws when i got the MB out of the old case
<brendon> LOL
<Mr_Sonoma> -5 is east timezone
<SoulinEther> lol, then i'm probably off on my own time zone too lol
<intelikey> http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/37803
<intelikey> what am i missing ?
<crxyem> ok, well, I've got a few different hard disk controllers, a promise sx4060, promise tx133, highpoint 100, and a highpoint 464, the sx4060 and the highpoint 464 are raid cards, but all I want is a nother disk controller so I can add 4-250gb drive and have access to tham any ideas ??
<SoulinEther> you have to mount them with non-root permissions?
<intelikey> Name: []  gmt+5
<intelikey> Your default time zone is set to 'Etc/GMT+5'.
<intelikey> Local time is now:      Fri Jun 29 21:12:33 GMT+5 2007.
<intelikey> Universal Time is now:  Sat Jun 30 02:12:33 UTC 2007.
<Schuenemann> not-Timmay, try aptana: www.aptana.com
<intelikey> stdin ???
<SoulinEther> seriously this is for kde users, and nobody knows how to change the resolution? :S
<stdin> intelikey: it says "Etc/GMT-5" not "Etc/GMT+5"
<intelikey> look at the pastebin and the flood  ^
<crxyem> Soulin: display resulotion ???
<SoulinEther> yes :P
<stdin> intelikey: on the pastebin it has - on the flood it's +
<SoulinEther> i have looked, and found no such utility. And i've tried several CLI command possibilities that I could make up.
<intelikey> stdin correct the flood says gtm+5 and the time is correct   the pastebin says -5 and the time is wrong.
<stdin> hmm
<Mr_Sonoma> grrrr
<intelikey> so what am i not seeing there  ???
<crxyem> kmenu>systemsettings>monitor and display
<crxyem> click admin mode make changes
<brendon> Mr_Sonoma: whats happening?
<SoulinEther> crxyem, i don't have monitor and display; this is a more vanilla kde... i installed via apt-get install kde-core
<SoulinEther> what is the name of the kde program that handles the display?
<Mr_Sonoma> still the same
<crxyem> ah
<brendon> did you try all those commands?
<nosrednaekim> SoulinEther: get "kubuntu-desktop"
<Mr_Sonoma> getting agravated enough to whipe the system
<Mr_Sonoma> yup
<SoulinEther> nosrednaekim: no, lol, it's too bloated.
<crxyem> exactly you missed a package
<nosrednaekim> SoulinEther: ok then.
<crxyem> so any ideas on pci disk controllers anyone ?
<SoulinEther> nosrednaekim: but ... you just gave me an idea, thanks
<nosrednaekim> what?
<stdin> intelikey: ?? maybe a bug in whatever cmd you are using
<SoulinEther> check what kubuntu desktop installs and install the one package i'll need
<intelikey> stdin tzconfig
<SoulinEther> kde-systemsettings
<brendon> Mr_Sonoma: what did apt-get -f remove do?
<intelikey> stdin yeah i'm suspecting it is.
<Mr_Sonoma> same as what i posted to you earlier
<brendon> Mr_Sonoma: and more importantly dpkg -r <package>
<brendon> or --purge
<darkrift411> wow
<darkrift411> anyone able to tell me why a disk operation (copying 800mb worth of mp3's to an sd card) just brought my brand new laptop to its knees?
<darkrift411> and it didnt even copy it all, just about 80mb of it
<darkrift411> my mouse wouldnt even move the system was so locked up
<brendon> Mr_Sonoma: I'm assuming you ran ALL these commands 'sudo'?  I hope.
* Mr_Sonoma nods
<Mr_Sonoma> not quite that much of a N00B
<p51bob> i have a rpm package with a driver for my modem and want to know how to install the rpm
<brendon> Just checking...
<Mr_Sonoma> although feeling NooBish now
<Mr_Sonoma> lol
<brendon> we all do from time to time
<brendon> have you tried removing the file that is causing problems?
<Mr_Sonoma> havp?
<Mr_Sonoma> naww havnt gone after it with rm yet...(learned a lesson or two about rm under dapper)
<brendon> Well, you could use mv so that you can go back.
* Mr_Sonoma nods but wonders where the fun is in that *grin*
<banksey> Anyone recommend a good Music Player, Besides Marok?
<stdin> mplayer
<stdin> !media
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine  -  See also !codecs
<brendon> if you want fun, use find with regex to find and delete stuff as root.
<SoulinEther> banshee
<Mr_Sonoma> kaffine is what i use most, Amarok is ok
<banksey> I don't like the way Amarok manages files
<stdin> Amarok in GUI, mplayer/sox in CLI
<brendon> For me all the video players give me scrambled video?
<banksey> You need codecs
<stdin> if it's WMV, it may be DRM
<Schuenemann> amarok takes too long to start
<banksey> Not with 2 gigs of RAM :D
<stdin> takes <1s to start
<Schuenemann> I'm using xmms, even though it's discontinued
<brendon> it is all video, and I think I have the codecs...
<stdin> (not with 2GB ram here)
<banksey> I jus don't like the layout and little things like that
<Schuenemann> well, xmms loads in ~1/4 of the time
<p51bob> need channel for hardware support
<banksey> Hwo much space on the HD does Kubuntu actaully take up?
<intelikey> well i guess i can get used to viewing gmt   heh
<Schuenemann> ?
<intelikey> Sat Jun 30 02:28:54 UTC 2007  at least the RTC is correct now.
<hitmanWilly> banksey: around 1.5 gigs for a standard install IIRC
<crxyem> ok, well, I've got a few different hard disk controllers, a promise sx4060, promise tx133, highpoint 100, and a highpoint 464, the sx4060 and the highpoint 464 are raid cards, but all I want is a nother disk controller so I can add 4-250gb drive and have access to tham any ideas ??
<brendon> intelikey: what is your time problem?  I wasn't following.
<Schuenemann> !iirc
<ubotu> IIRC means "if I remember correctly"
<Mr_Sonoma> bbiab
<banksey> Does it actually mean that :D
<hitmanWilly> banksey: yes :P
<Schuenemann> I thought it had something to IRC
<banksey> lol
<intelikey> brendon setting the timezone to gmt-5 yelds wrong time for us  but setting it to  gmt+5 gives correct time for local but sets the rtc to 10hours off.
<hitmanWilly> standard irc shorthand
<Schuenemann> @now bahia
<banksey> !irc
<ubotu> Current time in America/Bahia: June 29 2007, 23:33:20 - Next meeting: Technical Board in 3 days
<brendon> Schuenemann: it does.  since it only means that here!
<ubotu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<banksey> Ahhhh, Internet Relay Chat
<banksey> !mirc
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mirc - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Schuenemann> Next meeting: Technical Board in 3 days <--- what is this?
<intelikey> brendon it has to be a but in the app.  nothing else i know of can explain such wierd behaviour
<intelikey> unless   something needs a shell     hehhe :)
<brendon> lol
<banksey> Hmmm
<banksey> !lol
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lol - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<intelikey> brendon but it was doing that months ago so it's not the passwd file
<banksey> Dumb bot :P
<intelikey> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<hitmanWilly> i guess they figure that one's a gimme
<Schuenemann> !b0rk3d
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about b0rk3d - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<brendon> intelikey: you do have the hardware clock set to gmt?
<banksey> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<banksey> LOL
<intelikey> yes rebooted just to get into bios and make sure
<banksey> Cocky lil thing
<Schuenemann> ?
<brendon> intelikey:  Does everything look good if you rgt click on the clock oon your desktop?
<intelikey> brendon i have sense made sumlinks for timezone adjtime and localtime in /etc/  all pointing at /dev/null   problem solved.
<intelikey> brendon what desktop ?
<bryan> Hi intelikey
<intelikey> brendon console only !
<brendon> intelikey: Yes, a proper linuxer!
<intelikey> bryan !
<bryan> intelikey- was up
<intelikey> d'nada
<bryan> intelikey- remember my issue?
<intelikey> probably not,  refresh me.
<bryan> I try envy to install video card nvidia 7900gt
<intelikey> ah yeah.
<Schuenemann> I already gave up installing my video
<bryan> I don't know if it was my router messing thing up or not
<purpleposeidon> NX continues to amaze me. -_-
<intelikey> bryan is it solved?  or do i run hide ?
<intelikey> :)
<bryan> But I had to remove it for now untill I get kubuntu going
<bryan> When I ran the envy program it added my drivers for the vcard but when I restarted kubuntu did not log in
<banksey> !GNOME
<ubotu> gnome is a project that provides two things: The GNOME desktop environment, an intuitive and attractive desktop for end-users, users, and the GNOME development platform, an extensive framework for building applications that integrate into the rest of the desktop.
<banksey> Does GNOME stand for something?
<bryan> Heres a nother one for you intelikey
* intelikey hopes it's for the whole channel....
<darkrift411> ok
<bryan> How can you tell if router is going bad?
<darkrift411> is there a way to upgrade drivers for an sd slot?
* intelikey doesn't even own a router...
<intelikey> bryan idk,  if the smoke sneeks out of it, it's bad ???
<bryan> lol
<hitmanWilly> bryan: you could try pinging it and see what it returns
<intelikey> ah yes hit up the hitman for answers on that...
<hitmanWilly> bryan: if you get a lot of lag or something else weird pops up
<darkrift411> ok, i hjave a process that somehow lost its window
<darkrift411> i can see it in the process list
<darkrift411> how do i bring the window back?
<intelikey> dcop    maybe
<intelikey> but he left.....  !
* hitmanWilly has finally decided to 'learn' learn C
<darkrift411> holy *#%^
<darkrift411> thats the first major linux crash ive seen
<darkrift411> stuff flashed all over then went black
<j_> cool
<bryan> yes I do. Sometimes it works
<darkrift411> and restarted :(
<Biovore> ussualy if linux crashes it prints segfault info and frezzes
<hitmanWilly> darkrift411: wow, that's weird and unusual
<Biovore> hardware issue maybe..
<level1> what are the main issues these days for 64 bit linux?  is it improving at all?
<hitmanWilly> darkrift411: did the whole system crash, or just X?
<level1> darkrift411: was it a restart or just an Xorg crash?
<darkrift411> just x
<Biovore> considering linux was the first os ofr x86_64.  Almost overything works on it..
<darkrift411> went back to the command line where x logged back in
<ans_> Hi. I have a Fujitsu LifeBook B2630 that currently has Windows 2000 on it. I would like to install a dual boot Win 2000 / Kubuntu on it, but it being an ultraportable laptop, it doesn't have a CD-ROM drive or disk drive of any sort. I am guessing I can install it over a network, but I don't know where to start. Could someone steer me toward a tutorial or other info that may help? Thanks.
<level1> Biovore: I hear the supportness is still lagging
<level1> Biovore: like, drivers and stuff
<brendonw> darkrift411: then it wasn't a linux crash
<hitmanWilly> !net install
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about net install - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<darkrift411> it was a crash, and it happened in linux
<darkrift411> close enough for me
<bryan> intilikey- will be back
* darkrift411 goes to work
<darkrift411> later all
<brendonw> then firefox does it for me all the time!
<hitmanWilly> well, if an app crash means a system crash, then windows crashes hourly
<brendonw> but it does...
<hitmanWilly> lol
<hitmanWilly> waiting for that one
<brendonw> I checked my main servers the other day.  uptime was nearly 500 days
<intelikey> up 25 min,  0 users,
<hitmanWilly> plus due to the modular nature of linux, a major crash usually isn't fatal
<intelikey> i don't have users.
<brendonw> I don't remember any of my servers crashing, ever.
<intelikey> i can bring them down, you want them to crash ?
<hitmanWilly> intelikey: ok, how the fsck did you pull that off? it should show at least one (you)
* intelikey retracts the offer bufore he gets in to trubble.
<intelikey> hitmanWilly i don't login
<intelikey> i'm init i can do anything.
<brendonw> intelikey: I don't count a DOS attack as a crash.
<hitmanWilly> intelikey: now there's an interesting hack
<intelikey> brendonw :)
* intelikey makes his own rootkits  "why run someone elses rootkit?"   that's my moto.
<hitmanWilly> lol
<intelikey> i better hush i'll have some kid trying to install a rootkit on their box
<intelikey> it has happened before.
<brendonw> but its not like you are running windows.
<intelikey> brendonw not at all.
<brendonw> too bad she seems mental
<intelikey> oh my.   some k-lines    that was quick...
<brendonw> oops, that was for chat
<intelikey> !ops | why all the k-lines  something is wrong.
<ubotu> why all the k-lines  something is wrong.: Help! Riddell, fdoving, Mez, jpatrick, seth_k, apokryphos, nalioth, Hobbsee, robotgeek, imbrandon, gnomefreak, Hawkwind, trappist, LjL, Jucato,  haggai, fooishbar, crimsun, seth, apokryphos, DBO, nixternal or PriceChild!
<Biovore> rgr
<Biovore> k-lined most of the channel
<intelikey> soon to get all...
<intelikey> someone has taken over a server ?    k-lines every where
<hitmanWilly> intelikey: someone hack an op acct?
<TrueFX> how can i write files to an ntf partition?
<intelikey> must have
<dsmith_> wtf
<TrueFX> is there a way to write ntfs partitions?
<intelikey> some cracker did a full take over form the looks of it.
<hitmanWilly> intelikey: nice, bad, but nice
<intelikey> TrueFX better to let windows do that.
<dsmith_> just ead ntfs
<dsmith_> *read
<intelikey> hitmanWilly yeah.
<intelikey> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<intelikey> dsmith_ ^
<hitmanWilly> intelikey: that may even be a server takeover...
<intelikey> hitmanWilly that was what i said first.   those look to me like server side actions
<intelikey> and it's obviously a script.
<dsmith_> then why ae we still on?
<hitmanWilly> intelikey: sorry, missed that, do many K-line msgs :P
<intelikey> no human could have k-lined 12k people that fast
<hitmanWilly> s/do/too
<dsmith_> no human, heh
<TrueFX> how can i start ntfs configuration tool in kubuntu?
<intelikey> ntfs configuration tool ???  you need a tool ?
<dsmith_> intelikey: we now have 6 machines running kubuntuat the compnay
<TrueFX> whatever it is
<dsmith_> *company
<intelikey> dsmith_ nice.  that's been what 6/7 months sense you started pushing them ?
<dsmith_> yes..
<dsmith_> all satellite remote offices
<dsmith_> I bought new HP 1022 printers for them, installed on a Dell C521s
<dsmith_> however the smaller ACER desktops work just as well. Same mobo arcitechure
<intelikey> TrueFX if i knew anything about an ntfs configuration tool i'd try to help       maybe open a konsole and type   ntf[tab] [tab]       where [tab]  means the tab key.
<dsmith_> I see that ubuntu is coming out with a home server as well :)
<intelikey> thought that it came out with that in the hoary release ?
<intelikey> or was it warty ?
<intelikey> but you mean a gui config tool for it, right ?
<dsmith_> http://www.ubuntuhomeserver.org/
<dsmith_> hmmm firefox keeps crashing
<julius> how do i set it to use double clicks?
<intelikey> Anakin how did you get freenode to let you connect with 0 for an irc-username ???
<intelikey> julius right click the desktop configure ???   run kcontrol and find the setting in there ?   get in the konqueror menu and configure it from there ?     i think all of those still work.
<dianne_> can i have some help fixing my dpkg please
<hitmanWilly> dianne_: package database lock?
<dianne_> nope
<dianne_> i've installed a 3rd party package
<dianne_> with dpkg -i
<dianne_> and it's failed to install
<dianne_> and i can't remove it
<dianne_> with dpkg -r
<hitmanWilly> dianne_: try with --purge
<dianne_> tried that
<dianne_> didn't work
<dianne_> it keeps telling me that I need to re-install it
<dianne_> but every re-install fails
<hitmanWilly> dianne_: try dpkg --configure -a
<dianne_> i've also done that
<dianne_> and it failed
<dianne_> to fix the problem
<intelikey> dsmith_ yeah they are writing a gui for server config and admin   only the gui app will be new really.    server and desktop install cd's were both shipped togather  but have sense been seperated out and this will be added to the server cd
<hitmanWilly> dianne_: can you install other pkgs? or is dpkg totally borked?
<dianne_> totally broken
<hitmanWilly> !aptfix
<ubotu> If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<dianne_> no, that wont help
<dianne_> i didn't use adept
<intelikey> dianne_ dpkg -P --force-all package     "not package-version.deb  just packagename"   you can obtain 'packagename' with dpkg -l | grep 'partialname'
<hitmanWilly> dianne_: yeah, that just removes the locks
<fulat2k> hi folks, are there any screen capture apps which can scroll the window object while capturing?
<dianne_> hitmanWilly: intelikey: no go
<intelikey> be advised that playing with dpkg dirrectly is not gracious nor forgiving.   know what you are doing or don't cry about it if it breaks things.
<dianne_> errors while processing
<hitmanWilly> dianne_: can you pastebin the output?
<intelikey> pastebin the output
<dianne_> intelikey: i did a right click on the file in konqueror
<dianne_> where do i pastebin to?
<intelikey> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<FireHazard17> to #pastebin
<FireHazard17> orly?
<FireHazard17> i thought you did it on #patsebin not somewebsite
<intelikey> now you know.
<dianne_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27899/
<hitmanWilly> and knowing is half the battle :P
<FireHazard17> ill still use #pastebin though
<intelikey> that's not the full text.
<intelikey> dianne_ what else did it say ?
<dianne_> it should be...
<dianne_> that's ll
<dianne_> all
<dianne_> what command do u want me to run
<hitmanWilly> there should be a --verbose option
<dianne_> ok ill run it with verbose
<intelikey> that should have removed it already.  those errors are not important with the  --force-all switch.
<intelikey> i'm guessing that it's not installed now.
<dianne_> i still cant install anything
<dianne_> because of this package
<intelikey> dianne_ show me the output of: dpkg -l | grep conexant
<dianne_> dianne@dianne-desktop:~$ sudo dpkg -l | grep conexant
<dianne_> pHR conexant                               192-1ubuntu-1                          modem modules for conexant hsf models
<dianne_> dianne@dianne-desktop:~$
<hitmanWilly> it is still there
<dianne_> yea
<intelikey> pHR removed.
<intelikey> but still a problem with the R running.
<dianne_> i dont understand the pHR
<intelikey> dianne_  lsmod | grep conex
<hitmanWilly> oh...duh
<dianne_> nothing
<Evolution3> i would like to install a QtCurve theme but i dont know how. help anyone?
<hitmanWilly> Evolution3: should be an option in kcontrol
<intelikey> dianne_ ok i'll give you a hack that "should" solve this,  but it's just that 'a hack'    you want ?
<dianne_> sure.. saves a re-install
<Evolution3> hitmanWilly: i dont know how to do it. iam kinda new
<dianne_> if it works :p
<intelikey> dianne_ echo true | sudo tee /var/lib/dpkg/info/conexant.postrm ;sudo dpkg -r conexant
<hitmanWilly> Evolution2: alt-f2, kcontrol, Appearance & Themes --> Theme Manager
<hitmanWilly> intelikey: nice :P
<dianne_> intelikey: what will that do?
<intelikey> it will make dpkg ignore the post removal script that i throwing the error.
<dianne_> dianne@dianne-desktop:~$ sudo dpkg -l | grep conexant
<dianne_> rHR conexant                               192-1ubuntu-1                          modem modules for conexant hsf models
<dianne_> it didn't fix it :(
<intelikey> dianne_ did you run that command   ^ ?
<dianne_> yes, absolutely
<hitmanWilly> intelikey: nice try, tho :)
<intelikey> dianne_ no errors ?
<Evolution2> hitmanWilly: yeah i got there but it wont let me install it. the .tar is on my desktop
<bryan> envy depends on build-essential ????
<bryan> what does that mean?
<intelikey> yes it does bryan
<intelikey> means install 'build-essential'
<dianne_> intelikey: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27900/
<bryan> how?
<dianne_> intelikey: is there a way to 'fake' the install
<hitmanWilly> Evolution2: untar it in a directory like ~/themes and try installing it then (~ means your home dir)
<intelikey> dianne_ ah ok so sudo apt-get install -f    then run that same line again.
<dianne_> E: The package conexant needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it.
* intelikey thinks....
<hitmanWilly> wow, that's one borked dpkg
<dianne_> yeah
<hitmanWilly> intelikey: can she move the deb into apt's cache dir?
<dianne_> ill do that
<hitmanWilly> dianne_: wait a minute
<intelikey> hitmanWilly wont help.  it's not looking for a file it's reading the database.
<hitmanWilly> intelikey: maybe force install then remove it?
<intelikey> try it and see.
<^V^> bryan: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<Guilty_as_Sin> anyone have any good suggestions for avi encoders?
<^V^> Guilty_as_Sin: avi is just a container format
<bryan> thanx
<Guilty_as_Sin> yeah..  I just want to rip from a home dvd and encode to avi for easier transfer to family
<Guilty_as_Sin> just something smaller..  a lil easier to email.
<hitmanWilly> Guilty_as_Sin: divx or xvid encoder is probably what you want
<^V^> what I mean is, it is just a file format, and could be encoded as anything
<intelikey> dianne_ translate packagename and /path/to in this   and use:  sudo dpkg -i --force-all /path/to/packagename.deb ; echo true | sudo tee /var/lib/dpkg/info/conexant.postrm ;sudo dpkg -r conexant
<dr_willis> xvid is good  :)
<^V^> mpeg for instance
<Guilty_as_Sin> I was figuring on xvid
<dianne_> intelikey: no go http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27902/
<Guilty_as_Sin> thanks..  just wanted to know your opinions
<intelikey> forcing install to force a remove is not my idea of good package management but if it works...
<Guilty_as_Sin> yes mpeg
<^V^> depends on what your uses of the video will be, do you want high quality or small file size?
<Guilty_as_Sin> a combo of both
<Guilty_as_Sin> two pass I assume
<dianne_> intelikey: is there a way to make dpkg believe that it's installed correctly?
<Guilty_as_Sin> I have worked w/ a lot of dvd editors and such back in windows..  just not that skilled at avi encoding or any of it's software
<intelikey> dianne_ hmmm  not that i know of.
* hitmanWilly isn't familiar enough with apt to say
<hitmanWilly> s/apt/dpkg
<dianne_> argh
<dr_willis> I tend to use that avidumix program
<dr_willis> !find acid
<ubotu> Found: acidbase, acidrip
<dr_willis> !find avid
<ubotu> Found: avida-base, avida-qt-viewer, avida-viewer, sword-comm-tdavid, avidemux
<dr_willis> avidemux
<^V^> Guilty_as_Sin: try acidrip
<Guilty_as_Sin> say you wanted aXXo quality..  what kind of app could accomplish that kind of quality?
<Guilty_as_Sin> I've seen some of his work and it's practically dvd quality if you ask me
<intelikey> dianne_ you can edit the scripts  kdesu kate /var/lib/dpkg/info/conexant.*     and add  /bin/true    as the new second line of each script   "note that command will open the .list file too. ignore it."  save and run;  sudo dpkg --configure -a
<bryan> how would I know if my vcard wasinstalled ?
* hitmanWilly goes out for a smoke and thinks
<FireHazard17> bryan: what DE?
<bryan> sorry whats ED?
<bryan> sorry DE?
<underdog5004> bryan, video card? type in lspci
<FireHazard17> Desktop Envirment
<intelikey> dianne_ i had to do that one time.  not fun not clean but affective.  that will "make dpkg 'think' it configured correctly"  as per your question.
<bryan> nvidia 7900 gt used envy to install
<Guilty_as_Sin> ok of to sudo...
<FireHazard17> envy?
<bryan> yes
<FireHazard17> DEs are GNOME, KDE, XFCE
<underdog5004> bryan, open up a terminal, and type in glxinfo | grep direct
<FireHazard17> what is envy?
<dianne_> i dont need to do the conffiles or the md5sums either i expect
<bryan> http://www.albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html
<underdog5004> if it says direct rendering = yes or true then it's installed nicely
<intelikey> correct
<dianne_> intelikey:  there's only   two files to edit
<dr_willis> envy is a script to install the nvidia drivers.. Not reallyneeded unless you want the latest versions
<FireHazard17> underdog5004: yeah thats to tell if hardware acceleration works
<intelikey> dianne_ from two to four is normal
<FireHazard17> i want the latest versions
<Guilty_as_Sin> I thought envy was a hack?
<FireHazard17> i my self am a gamer
<bryan> glxinfo | grep direct says yes
<underdog5004> FireHazard17, that seems like the only thing you can't tell immediately. If he can see the desktop, the driver is working, but the hardware acceleration is the thing to have.
<intelikey> dianne_  a pre and post  rm and inst
<FireHazard17> bryan: good
<crdlb> FireHazard17, nvidia-glx-new is plenty new enough
<intelikey> and/or
<underdog5004> bryan, good, it's installed nicely
<FireHazard17> crdlb: that is what i have but i s really new enough?
<crdlb> FireHazard17, yes
<dianne_> intelikey: well it wont install
<dianne_> remove*
<dianne_> brb
<bryan> how do I know if accelerations is working
<crdlb> FireHazard17, the newer versions don't really offer much other than support for the 8xxx cards
<intelikey> glxinfo
<underdog5004> bryan: glxinfo | grep direct
<underdog5004> it's working already
<intelikey> glxgears
<intelikey> underdog5004 all i get out glx* is   Error: unable to open display (null)
<bryan> Thanks.  It worked on till the 3rd time a reinstalled kubuntu
<Guilty_as_Sin> acidrip is perfect, thanks ^V^
<underdog5004> intelikey, what do you mean?
<^V^> bryan: glxgears -printfps
<FireHazard17> crdlb: what if i hav a 8800 i said i as a gamer
<^V^> and let us know what sort of numbers you are getting
<FireHazard17> crdlb: what if i had a 8800 i said i was a gamer*
<bryan> what would that do?
<intelikey> heh i means that's all it will print form any glx command underdog5004   :)
<FireHazard17> sorry for the typos
<crdlb> FireHazard17, if you have 3d accel working on the 8800, there's no point in upgrading
<^V^> bryan: runs glxgears and prints the fps
<underdog5004> weird...
<underdog5004> intelikey, what type of video card do you have?
<intelikey> nv
<crdlb> there's a not insignificant chance of envy breaking your nvidia drivers
<crdlb> leaving you with no choice but to reinstall kubuntu
<underdog5004> weird...
<intelikey> underdog5004 you test it in a console and see if it works for you   :)
<underdog5004> glxinfo | grep direct ?
<underdog5004> ok
<underdog5004> direct rendering: Yes
<underdog5004> see?
<FireHazard17> i dont have 8800 anyway
<intelikey> that's not from a console
<hitmanWilly> underdog5004: intellikey spends 95% of his time in a terminal anyway :)
<underdog5004> :)
<FireHazard17> just a 7600 with 512 ram and a bit overclocked
<intelikey> underdog5004 that's from a x terminal  not  a console
<underdog5004> I think there was some kind of problem with cards that have 512Mb of RAM...not sure about it though
<FireHazard17> underdog5004: nope
<underdog5004> intelikey, ok...I did that from rxvt
<FireHazard17> underdog5004: i had heard with 256
<underdog5004> oh, ok
<FireHazard17> never 512 though
<intelikey> yes and rxvt != console
<FireHazard17> and mine works fine
<underdog5004> *sigh*
* underdog5004 is never ever right
<FireHazard17> underdog5004: sigh?
<Guilty_as_Sin> is acid rip ac3 capable at all?  just curious
<bryan> how long does glxgears run for
<FireHazard17> forever
<FireHazard17> til you terminate it
<hitmanWilly> bryan: until you shut it off
<^V^> acidrip is just a gui frontend for Mplayer and Mencoder
<bryan> so what do I do now?
<level1> you know how theres that delay when you plug in an external hard drive before it gets mounted?  can you reduce that delay?
<^V^> what number do you get for FPS?
<^V^> pick one
<bryan> what am I looking for?
<underdog5004> intelikey, hey, you're right...what do you know about that?
<intelikey> console = tty (vt)   rxvt = xterm = konsole = terminal emulators for the x windows system
<intelikey> we maybe not  ==   but =~  on that last string  ^
<FireHazard17> the number before FPS
<bryan> 111627 frames in 5.0 seconds = 22325.213 FPS
<underdog5004> bryan, type in glxgears -printfps
<underdog5004> intelikey, gotcha
<FireHazard17> i get 8000 fps when its minimized
<^V^> bryan: yeah, thats good
<FireHazard17> holy shit that is good
<underdog5004> ha ha ha, I get 1800
<FireHazard17> lol
<bryan> cool so now I can run beryl?
<underdog5004> about 50 when it's up...I've also got beryl going though
<^V^> bryan: what video card have you got?
<FireHazard17> 7800
<bryan> nvidia 7900 gt
<FireHazard17> oh 7000
<FireHazard17> oh 7900*
<underdog5004> bryan, if you're on fiesty, I think that beryl is in the repositories
<intelikey> really why would anyone need more than 120 fps  ????  you can't see more than that..
<bryan> yes but do I have to install something else before?
<dr_willis> half the time - people come in here asking how to set up Beryl, then a day later.. they come in asking how to disable it. :)
<FireHazard17> intelikey: in glxgears?
<intelikey> in reality
<FireHazard17> you dont
<dr_willis> I thought in reality over 60 or so.. is hard to detect.
<hitmanWilly> the human eye can't see past 120 fps
<FireHazard17> but 8000 fps for glx fears = 60 i most games
<dr_willis> Planks Constant of FPS division. :)
<bryan> I had it before but it gave me issues? I just have it to show those MS fanboys
<intelikey> dr_willis yeah for most 60-72 is the threshold  but some do "claim" that up to 88-90 is detectable   so i was generous and said 120  nothing living has even been able to prove vision of that magnatude
<FireHazard17> i want 2 8800 ultras
<dr_willis> :)
<bryan> KNow to a new one. How do I make the pages burn?
<dr_willis> I rember the old days of the amiga and its 'interlaced' mode of like 30 mhz refersh rates...
<FireHazard17> but i dont really wanna spend $2000 on my graphicks card
<intelikey> mhz ????   hz !
<bryan> why 2 8800 ultras?
<dr_willis> hel i cant rember. :)
<dr_willis> it was on a TV.
<dr_willis> Micro Hurtz
<intelikey> mega
<FireHazard17> bryan: so i have an eyegasm
<dr_willis> "anti jitter screens" = Plexiglass/polarized  screens
<bryan> lol
<Minataku> 60Hz doesn't bother me
<ArtiFACT> http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=2032946351484040588&q=kill+the+president&total=874&start=0&num=10&so=0&type=search&plindex=0
<Minataku> And heya, dr_willis
<ArtiFACT> watch that..
<ArtiFACT> you'll get it.
<Minataku> Still entertaining (or perhaps boring) houseguests? X3
<FireHazard17> im forced to have 60hz on my new crappy ass moniter
<intelikey> Minataku some times i think it does me.  but not all the time.  72 never bothers me tho.
<FireHazard17> its a measky 15 in.
<bryan> ok guys I do I make pages burn when exit them
<Minataku> I use an LCD now primarily
<Minataku> Though my TV set is still 60Hz
<underdog5004> FireHazard17, yuck
<dr_willis> I need to get another lcd someday
<FireHazard17> im using lcd
<Minataku> Piyoko's LCD hinge broke for good
<Minataku> I had to fix it with the wall mount bracket from a fire extinguisher
<bryan> How long does a router last
<Minataku> The extinguisher sits on a table so it's fine
<dianne_> intelikey: any other ideas about my borked dpkg?
<intelikey> lcd  ummm to much backlight  to dirrectional
<Minataku> bryan: Very long time if treated well
<FireHazard17> before this a had a 17 or 19 in crt that went up to 80hz on 1024 x 768 and 1280 x 1024 at 60 hz
<bryan> treated well?
<FireHazard17> but i "upgraded"
<bryan> It just sit there
<FireHazard17> kinda
<Minataku> bryan: Then it should technically last forever
<intelikey> dianne_ just the config scripts and the dpkg --configure -a    that's all i would do if i was there.   unless new information comes in.
<bryan> what are the signs of one going bad?
<Minataku> bryan: Smoke is a good one
<bryan> lol
<Minataku> Lack of function is another good one
<Minataku> XD
<Minataku> If it starts acting funny, basically
<Minataku> Or smelling
<underdog5004> bryan, my router kept overheating from excessive network traffic, so I popped a heatsink and fan on it. I've got a pic somewhere...
<Minataku> But if it keeps rebooting or dropping and there's nothing weird in the logs, then it may be getting flaky
<intelikey> dianne_ they tell me that dpkg + apt +   is the best package management in the linux world.   (personally i had less trubble with rpm + urpm in mandrake)    but it sure is furstrating when you break it.
<bryan> well I think I got abad ones.  It on 24/7 for about 2yrs and runs 2 x360 to pc's
<dianne_> intelikey: yeah nothing works i did the --configure -a, and nothing.. so i redid an install that fails
<dianne_> intelikey: so what the upshot of it is... i need to re-install kubuntu?
<dianne_> it's ok, since it's a fresh install atm
<intelikey> dianne_ gripe like hell that the package maker  ;/    and reload i guess.   i hate to say that but if dpkg can't be fixed the system is in a static state.
<intelikey> s/that/at/
<dianne_> intelikey: thanks for your help (even though we couldn't fix it) at least you tried
<intelikey> yeah. sorry it's a no go for you.
<dianne_> intelikey: i apreciate that
<dianne_> np
<dianne_> like i said, it's a fresh install so nothings lost
<Minataku>  00:14:46 up 110 days, 19:40,  5 users,  load average: 0.16, 0.20, 0.21
<Minataku> Niiiiice
<intelikey> and do file a bug report on that package     where ever it came from.
<dianne_> sure
<intelikey> if people don't squalk when things like that happen they don't get fixed.
* dianne_ thinks, has to write down the urls to the posts and cp the bad deb to usbkey
<FireHazard17> bad deb?
<FireHazard17> what happened?
<intelikey> FireHazard17 broken dpkg
<underdog5004> bryan, http://img517.imageshack.us/img517/9263/dscn0335uc0.jpg
<SRN9> Hey anyone have issues with repos not working?
<intelikey> can't install can't remove
<underdog5004> SRN9, nope
<Minataku> http://yro.slashdot.org/yro/07/06/29/1613243.shtml << Apparantly, giving away your own stuff for free is against the music industry's rules as well
<FireHazard17> that sucks
<SRN9> Hmmm well I cant get an update for my list and everything seems fine
<FireHazard17> wanna compile dpkg from source or just reinstall?
<coreymon77> Minataku: what do you mean by "your own stuff"
<Minataku> Read the link
<FireHazard17> like physical albums?
<Minataku> Usually text accompanying a link is related in some way to the content of the link
<FireHazard17> thats not cool
<underdog5004> !offtopic
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<intelikey> SRN9 close the package manager, open a konsole and type in; sudo apt-get update
<jzilla> I'm a little confused here. I find no entry of Konversation in any of my "autostart" folders, and option inside of Konversation itself. However, it lauches everytime I restart. Whats the soulition here?
<Minataku> underdog5004: It's on topic since as consumers it affects us
<FireHazard17> oh lol
<intelikey> SRN9 that should be more revieling as to what is up.
<FireHazard17> just read the link
<Minataku> Prince is going to release a free CD and the music industry is going apepoop over it
<dr_willis> Theres a session managemenbt feature of KDE where it rembers what was open when you logged out. and it trys to restart it.
<dr_willis> Minataku,  Cool! i'll Buy it!
<SRN9> thats what I tried...
<dr_willis> :)
<underdog5004> I would reply...but I'm not an op...do what y'all want
<underdog5004> lol
<coreymon77> Minataku: "apepoop" ncie censoring! :P
<FireHazard17> 'The Artist Formerly Known as Prince should know that with behavior like this he will soon be the Artist Formerly Available in Record Stores.
<FireHazard17> lmao
<Minataku> coreymon77: Heehee
<intelikey> SRN9 what errors did you get ?
<dr_willis> FireHazard17,  I do belive he has his own Independent Record Lable.
<jzilla> dr_willis: i am aware of the auto restart feature, however it's never open when i restart.
<Minataku> dr_willis: Oh, still got guests?
<dr_willis> Minataku,  yes.. so i am hiding in my room
<dr_willis> :)
<dr_willis> they NEVER want to leave.
<Minataku> I'm sure the music industry assumes that because he's signed to a label he's automatically their property :P
<Minataku> dr_willis: Heh
<SRN9> Connection refused... and- W: Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<intelikey> Minataku yep.
<SRN9> Failedto fetch ect.
<intelikey> SRN9 that's not an error   that's a warning    what "errors" ?
<FireHazard17> i think it grea that hes giving some away
<intelikey> SRN9 that simply means that the server was down or that the url was bad
<Minataku> Yeah
<FireHazard17> they are just jeous becuase this is gonna give him huge attention
<SRN9> Hmmm to all of the repos? Main restricted Univers ect?
<FireHazard17> i may may his new album just becuase he gave so many copies away
<intelikey> SRN9 yeap if that's all you are getting.  then it's a network issue.  not ca configuration of apt issue.
<dr_willis> I liked how weird al's latest cd was a dvd with videos on the flipside. :)
<intelikey> SRN9 firewall maybe ?
<bryan> intelikey-how long have youran kubuntu?
<SRN9> Hmmm, im assuming network issue on my side then.
<intelikey> SRN9 router misconfigured ?
<SRN9> last I checked I diodnt have one running.
<SRN9> No router direct connect to modem.
<jack_> stellrium isnt working any idea why
<intelikey> bryan  ubuntu specificaly sense hoary released. 5.4  so early 2005  linux in general   idk...
<intelikey> bryan slackware 4.0 i think ....
<neonlinux> anyone know how to check the connection speed of a network card... its a gigabit card.. connected to a 100mb network..?
<dr_willis> theres a ethtool command i think that tells ya that
<intelikey> when ever that was
<dr_willis> ethtool  eth0
<neonlinux> dr_willis: thanks
<intelikey> bryan why do you ask ?
<intelikey> bryan you do know that ubuntu started with warty 4.10 then hoary 5.04 then breezy 5.10 then dapper 6.06   edgy 6.10  now fiesty 7.04    right ?
<Minataku> What happened to < 4.10?
<intelikey> Minataku there is none.
<xkpablo> 4 comes from 2004 and 10 comes from october
<Minataku> Ah
<bryan> well I'm new to the kubutu
<intelikey> unless you can enlighten me on that point..
<Minataku> Date-based
<bryan> The reason is that you know alot of info
<intelikey> i was there when the fellas started talking about making a new distro...   "i wasn't really interested then"
<intelikey> still not i guess....
<xkpablo> :))
<bryan> is kubutu as good as the ones you payfor?
<intelikey> bryan i have never "paid for linux" ...  so i don't know.
<intelikey> in the strict sense of that phrase of course
<jzilla> if i had to guess, id say the only thing that is "better" would be support?
<Ultim4T0m> hi all
<jzilla> and irc has been able to solve all my problems
<bryan> hi
<FireHazard17> i never have paid for linux either
<intelikey> jzilla what are you saying about us ???
<FireHazard17> i have tried many diffent distros too
<intelikey> :)
<jzilla> you guys own ;o
<FireHazard17> :)
<dr_willis> some of the ones you pay for - include nice books/docs, and some times comerical software. :)
<dr_willis> but its hard to justify the cost.
<jzilla> its easy to justify free, though.
<FireHazard17> anyone else listen to primus?
<intelikey> not if you buy windows it's not doc  :)
<bryan> is there any games for linux that would use my vcard 7900gt to its max.
<UbuntuServerUser> I'm having trouble with samba...I set everything up correctly. when I enter in my ip address and connect to the box, I can connect, but when  I try to click the share and it gives me generic windows error " Public is not accessible" wtf? == ALSO i can't see the box under network throught a windows GUI??? HERE is my http://pastebin.ca/596720
<intelikey> bryan i hope not...
<bryan> y?
<FireHazard17> nexuiz maybe
<dr_willis> UbuntuServerUser,  ya know,. ya could clarify the question a bit. and not just repeat it over and over. :)
<dr_willis> UbuntuServerUser,  start with a real simple samba config and work your way up I guess. Heh
<intelikey> any game that can display 1housands of fps .... that would just be bloat.
<jzilla> bryan: most iD games have linux clients (like doom3), alot of popular game will run with Wine or Cedega as well.
<FireHazard17> i taled to some one with a 8800 who said he didnt turn on all the option
<UbuntuServerUser> dr_willis lol any server where your not? letme try and be more clear
<FireHazard17> 99% were on full though
<dr_willis> UbuntuServerUser,  this is 1 server. :) im in 3 channels.
<FireHazard17> :P
<FireHazard17> god i want an 8800
<dr_willis> UbuntuServerUser,  did ya see myt sample 'public' share i posted?
<FireHazard17> not even an ultra
<UbuntuServerUser> dr_willis yessir, looked exactly like mine
<UbuntuServerUser> http://pastebin.ca/596720
<UbuntuServerUser> hold on letme see if the debians know a thing or two
<dr_willis> what i pasted did NOT look exactly like yours.. :)
<dr_willis> if pastebin got the changes...
<DebianServerUser> btw pastebin.ca 10 x faster
<intelikey> faster than ?
<DebianServerUser> first google result of pastebin
<DebianServerUser> think its pastebin.com
<intelikey> oh that.  yeah
<bryan> is AV neede on kubuntu?
<dr_willis> DebianServerUser,  http://pastebin.ca/596733
<intelikey> there are pastebin.<put your nl code here>  for a lot of countries now.
<DebianServerUser> dr_willis hmmm maybe its my directory mask = 0755 vs your 0700
<DebianServerUser> whats volume do?
<DebianServerUser> and where are your global settings?
<intelikey> directory mask ???   or permissions ?
<DebianServerUser> intelikey know anything about samba?
<intelikey> mask of 755 would leave it unaccessable to the owner   no?
<DebianServerUser> ahhhh
<intelikey> DebianServerUser no not a samba or networking fellow.
<bryan> intelikey- is AV needed on kubuntu?
<intelikey> but mask generally means decreese by
<DebianServerUser> well than...what the hell this guy http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?s=5b566cc10844a160405c4c5cdecfc041&t=202605 told a 0775 switch
<intelikey> !virus | bryan
<ubotu> bryan: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<intelikey> bryan it's a good read.  ^
<ubuntu> alguem pode me dizer como ativo o desktop 3d no kubuntu
<ubuntu> 7.0
* intelikey reads the page and it's links then installs "bliss" on his box...
<bryan> great infi intelikey
<intelikey> :)
<dr_willis> DebianServerUser,  thats just for file creation.
<DebianServerUser> 0700?
<dr_willis> That wont be why you cant see the shares from windows.
<intelikey> !es | ubuntu
<ubotu> ubuntu: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<DebianServerUser> dr_willis OK let me clarify that
<DebianServerUser> dr_willis I click run > \\ip of my server and I get logged in
<DebianServerUser> dr_willis however I cannot access "Public" the only share I have setup there
<zouzou> hi all
<zouzou> i got a problem with the internet
<DebianServerUser> dr_willis BUT when I go to windows networking thingy, I can't see my server's icon, its not there the usual workgroup thing
<intelikey> as i was saying,   a mask=777  would make an inode have perms  of  000    or  ---------   no access.    while a mask=000  would yeld   777 perms or  rwxrwxrwx
<DebianServerUser> !question !zouzou
<DebianServerUser> !question | zouzou
<ubotu> zouzou: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<zouzou> when i try to connect to the hotmail server, i ca't
<zouzou> can't connect to my email or IM
<dr_willis> DebianServerUser,  it could be all the other settings yopu got at the start of that samba config. goofing things up. I tend to leave things real real basic.
<DebianServerUser> OK i just restarted samba with 0700 and it doesn't work
<dr_willis> DebianServerUser,  you DO need to set the right permissions on the Public Direcoty on the linux box for the share to work right.
<DebianServerUser> uhh ok
<DebianServerUser> chmod?
<dr_willis> the umask stuff will only be affecting file creation
<intelikey> that's a hotmail thing.   they use some really convoluted server settings   and while it is possable to use hotmail with linux it's not easy.
<dr_willis> That USing Samba book. has a example of setting up a /Public share.
<DebianServerUser> sudo chmod 0777 /srv/public ?
<dr_willis> I just did a 'chmod 777 /Public'    perhaps not the best  - but it works.
<zouzou> it wasn't like this tho intelikey
* intelikey < experance with hotmail 
<zouzou> ok thanx anyway
<intelikey> just don't chmod 7777 it...   :)
<DebianServerUser> when I'm in /srv and do ls it says "permissions denied"
<DebianServerUser> sudo ls works
<intelikey> DebianServerUser ls -l /srv
<DebianServerUser> intelikey mit is linux so anal bout everything I can't even follow this guide correctly ??? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?s=5b566cc10844a160405c4c5cdecfc041&t=202605
<dr_willis> dosent /srv have to be chmod 777 also?
<DebianServerUser> OK i'lll do tht
<dr_willis> Theres a reason i got mine in /Public not /Somthing/Public :) heh
<dr_willis> but no idea if thats the problem here or not
<DebianServerUser> should I not chmod 777 I just did
<sumigamer> guys what is the KDE equivalent of gdesklets??
<DebianServerUser> gaaaaaaaaaaaaah that didn't work its still inaccessable
<dr_willis> DebianServerUser,  you are also setting a lot of samba settings that ive NEVER had to mess with
<dr_willis> so id say start small :) read those  books.. play with it.
<DebianServerUser> OK dr_willis I'm going to just use your config and see what happens
<DebianServerUser> secondly how do I reset permissions on /srv
<intelikey> DebianServerUser wait just a minute.  is that just a dir on the linux system or is something mounted there ?
<DebianServerUser> /dev/hdb1 is mounted on /srv
<DebianServerUser> should I smile because you figured it out ;)
<intelikey> that's it.  you can't change perms on M$ file systems   they don't have any
<DebianServerUser> huh?
<intelikey> what fs type is  /dev/hdb1 ?
<DebianServerUser> ext3
<intelikey> then that's not it
<intelikey> ok carry on.
<DebianServerUser> ok imma do willi's config, but how do I reset permissions on /srv
<intelikey> same way you set it
<dr_willis> DebianServerUser,  http://pastebin.ca/596754   - my full config
<intelikey> chmod 755 /srv
<DebianServerUser> 755 is always default?
<dr_willis> normally
<intelikey> not always but on most things
<sumigamer> guys what is the KDE equivalent of gdesklets??
<dr_willis> !info karamba
<ubotu> karamba: A program improving the eyecandy of KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.17-5.1ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 68 kB, installed size 308 kB
<dr_willis> !info superkaramba
<ubotu> superkaramba: a program based on karamba improving the eyecandy of KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:3.5.6-0ubuntu2 (feisty), package size 533 kB, installed size 1428 kB
<bryan> how to install nexuiz
<DebianServerUser> I can still ls it w/o sudo
<DebianServerUser> w/e
<dr_willis> sudo ing on a samba share? huh?
<sumigamer> thanks for that....
<intelikey> you can decypher that can't you ?   7 is octal form of the three digit binary perm  111  or rwx  as the digits corespond
<evsophomore2009> !Wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<evsophomore2009> #wine
<intelikey> so then 755 is 111101101 or rwxr-xr-x
<intelikey> /join #wine
<bryan> ?
<intelikey> !find nexuiz
<ubotu> Found: nexuiz, nexuiz-data, nexuiz-music, nexuiz-server
<intelikey> !info nexuiz
<ubotu> nexuiz: A fast-paced 3D Ego-Shooter. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.2.3-1 (feisty), package size 593 kB, installed size 1488 kB
<intelikey> bryan package manager install
<evsophomore2009> anyone know why i cant use iTunes with WINE?
<intelikey> cause you left shoe laces it pulled too tight ?
<intelikey> errr maybe not.
<evsophomore2009> Seriously
<evsophomore2009> like this is annoying me
<navets> how can i burn an .avi to be played on a regular dvd player
<dr_willis> sorry we are not Wine experts in here.
<DebianServerUser> dr_willis cuople qusetions, 1 what should I change volume to, and what is auto services = willis Public homes mean?
<dr_willis> DebianServerUser,  still aint read those books yet eh> :)
<intelikey> evsophomore2009 i really don't know... sorry
<evsophomore2009> whats the wine channel?
<dr_willis> auto services are ones shown in the /workgroup/pcname/STUFF automaticially
<DebianServerUser> :( lol sorry have had a chance yet
<dr_willis> that saves me some time.  my user (willis) share is always shown, as is Public
<intelikey> !transcode
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about transcode - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dr_willis> homes is not really needed I guess. :)
<intelikey> !info transcode
<ubotu> transcode: Utility to encode raw video/audio streams. In component multiverse, is extra. Version 2:1.0.2-0.8ubuntu3 (feisty), package size 2379 kB, installed size 5496 kB
<DebianServerUser> k idk what that does so i'mma just comment it out
<dr_willis> volume is not really imporntant either.
<dr_willis> DebianServerUser,  have it auto service the shares you WANT to use. can save some time
<intelikey> navets maybe with transcode ???
<dr_willis> they dont have to get scanned.
<DebianServerUser> dr_willis, shares, so for me that would be /srv/public or just public?
<intelikey> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<intelikey> navets maybe those links will help ^
<dr_willis> I used Public - since thats the share name     [Public] 
<dr_willis> 
<DebianServerUser> caps matter in linux?
<underdog5004> oh yeah!
<dr_willis> DebianServerUser,  in Linux yes.. In samba. not so much.
<intelikey> absoultely
<dr_willis> Samba/network neighborhood tends to UPPERCASE the share/workgroup names
<evsophomore2009> anyone know the Wine Channel? #wine dosent work
<bryan> intelikey- using kpackage now what?
<dr_willis> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<dr_willis> Hmm !wine-hq perhaps?
<dr_willis> Hmm #wine-hq perhaps?
<dr_willis> I imagine theres several google hits on wine + itunes
<intelikey> /join #winehq
<intelikey> or is it -hq
<intelikey> ???
<DebianServerUser> :( I restarted samba, tried to connect to ip, same deal, can see folder public but can't acces
<arun> is there an equivalent to parallels for ubuntu
<dr_willis> at least you can see it now DebianServerUser
<dr_willis> arun,  there are several virtual-machine toolks out for linux.
<dr_willis> vmware, virtualbox, qemu
<intelikey> bryan just find and install.    i never used kpackage so i can't guide you there.
<arun> dr_willis: which do you recommend?
<dr_willis> arun,  try them all..
<dr_willis> use what works best for you
<DebianServerUser> dr_willis dr_willis, thats a negative, in windows networking still have to manually connect ot it via run//192.168.1.108
<dr_willis> I USE vmware mainly
<intelikey> bryan adept has a search feature   i assume kpackage does too
<DebianServerUser> dr_willis wins isn't working
<dr_willis> DebianServerUser,  check your workgroups?
<bryan> what do you recommend
<dr_willis> DebianServerUser,  i never have had tomess with wins. :)
<arun> dr_willis: can i download vmware using adept?
<intelikey> bryan what ever you like.
<^V^> bryan: just stick with adept
<intelikey> i use the command line.   apt-get install blah    but what ever likes you most
<DebianServerUser> WTF? I just opened /etc/samba.conf and its the same as last time....hold on
<^V^> until you get confortable enough with the commandline
<intelikey> you don't get that by staying away from it tho
<intelikey> :)
<arun> dr_willis: what should i install? vmware player?
<^V^> :) yes, but start with the basics first
<^V^> cd ls, etc
<intelikey> !cli
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<dr_willis> arun,  i alway  get vmware SERVER
<bryan> ok using adept my file in on desktop now what?
<DebianServerUser> nvm screwed up saving it...stupid CLI
<^V^> bryan: what do you mean by file is on desktop? what are you trying to install?
<DebianServerUser> dr_willis it works ;)
<arun> dr_willis: where exactly do i get that from
<bryan> nexuiz game
<^V^> search for nexuiz in adept
<intelikey> yeah cp rm mkdir chmod and the like... the basics     oh and iptables modprobe and dpkg     but lets not forget to pipe all that through  | grep blah | less  so we can read it.
<bryan> I downloaded on n saved on desktop
<^V^> bryan: you will find a lot of software you might need already in the ubuntu repositories
<^V^> so you won't need to manually download it in most cases
<arun> !qemu
<ubotu> qemu is an emulator you can use to run another operating system - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsXPUnderQemuHowTo
<intelikey> !repos | bryan
<ubotu> bryan: The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<bryan> adept show 4 files on bottom now what do I do
<^V^> take nexuiz
<^V^> and it should install all dependencies for you
<DebianServerUser> dr_willis still can't see under network, but I can now open public HOWEVER i can't write anything to it :( how dumb
<allan__> Kubuntu is too heavy for my laptop.. how can I make it faster?
<^V^> allan__: heavy as in space or heavy as in performance?
<bryan> it show not installed
<dr_willis> DebianServerUser,    you are using my Exact same samba config?
<^V^> bryan: pick it for install
<allan__> heavy as in it always hangs
<^V^> allan__: that is not normal
<xkpablo> yep
<^V^> what do you mean by hangs? keyboard or mouse works?
<allan__> things work but whenever I open too many apps, kubuntu freezes
<DebianServerUser> dr_willis, aside from changing my workgroup and path and commenting out homes and deleting printers and prting yes
<dr_willis> that sounds like a X driver issue.
<DebianServerUser> wonderful
<dr_willis> make some files in your Public share - seeif you can see them.
<DebianServerUser> k
<dr_willis> if you cant Write to that dir.. its proberly a permission issue on the dir.
<^V^> allan__: can you give an example of what too many apps is?
<DebianServerUser> dr_willis, nope I can create files, just saved a test.txt AND can see it in windows
<allan__> sorry if I did not explain it well.. my laptop hangs whenever I have konqueror, amarok, adept, kerry, kopete, opera etc running
<DebianServerUser> I did that on the serv er
<allan__> most especially whenenever amarok's osd comes out
<allan__> i think it's too heavy for me processors
<dr_willis> DebianServerUser,  but the client cant write to the share?
<allan__> I mean, processor without an "s"
<^V^> maybe it's amarok? have you tried running for a while without amarok?
<DebianServerUser> thats correct
<^V^> allan__: what system specs?
<DebianServerUser> dr_willis I need permissiosn to delete test.txt though
<dr_willis> DebianServerUser,  sounds like a permission issue on the Public dir to me.. but could be some other little issue
<allan__> 512mb ram.. 1.5 ghz intel celeron M
<^V^> I think that  should be fine
<dr_willis> DebianServerUser,  so from windows.. you can access the Linux Public share.. and  Make a file - but not delete it?
<allan__> you think my hardware is enough?
<DebianServerUser> dr_willis I need permissions to delete text.txt on windows box too
<michele> help guys!!! if im connected to te net and konversation works but not konqueror what do i need to configure
<^V^> allan__: how long does it take to hang usually?
<allan__> before, it was hanging every after about 30 mins
<DebianServerUser> dr_willis, negative, I can create files w/o permissions on public ON THE UBUNTU SERVER VIA CLI but can't delete it without sudo
<DebianServerUser> dr_willis all I can do on the windows box is read...no write what soever
<allan__> when I turned of amarok's OSD, it hanged after about an hour. maybe because I opened adept
<^V^> allan__: what graphics card?
<allan__> it's a generic intel graphics card
<^V^> are you running 3d desktop?
<allan__> no
<dr_willis> DebianServerUser,  good luck. its bed time for me..
<michele> help guys!!! if im connected to the net and konversation works but not konqueror what do i need to configure
<DebianServerUser> dr_willis thank you so muc hfor you help drj
<dr_willis> DebianServerUser,  you may want to check out that 'fusesmb' stuff also. :) its handy
<^V^> allan__: how do you know the system hangs?
<DebianServerUser> thanks alot!!! imma go read that
<arun> dr_willis: is vmware server fast? what is the lag time like? can i run any windows application?
<allan__> I can't move the mouse pointer
<^V^> allan__: keyboard work?
<^V^> applications/music continues to play?
<allan__> they stop
<allan__> keyboard shortcuts dont work
<allan__> sometimes, things work after a wait.. but it takes more than 5 mins for things to be in normal condition again
<^V^> so any animations and music stops?
<allan__> the screen freezes
<arun> dr_willis: also, is it easy to set up windows using vmware? can i share files between windows (vmware) and linux? if i am already running a dual boot, can i run my existing windows installation through vmware?
<^V^> allan__: so it can resume working after a while? always the case?
<allan__> it's always the case
<michele> Kubuntu help guys!!! if im connected to the net and konversation works but not konqueror what do i need to configure
<^V^> I mean, can it always resume after a while?
<allan__> but most of the time, I don't wait.. I just force power off
<^V^> okay
<^V^> doesn't sound like a complete 'hang' then
<allan__> yeah.. maybe, it's more of a 'lag'
<^V^> do you notice if you have any harddisk activity?
<Armadillio> hey guys how can i make my clock in the corner say something like "2:20 PM" because I'm not liking the military time and want the other kind of time to show up
<^V^> during the hang?
<allan__> none
<^V^> Armadillio: right-click and adjust date time format
<^V^> on clock that is
<michele> Kubuntu help guys!!! if im connected to the net and konversation works but not konqueror what do i need to configure
<allan__> is there a way for me to make kde faster without using pure KDE?
<^V^> allan__: I don't think that is necessarily a speed problem
<^V^> It certainly shouldn't hang like that, but feel sluggish the whole time
<allan__> so what can I do to avoid the lag?
<^V^> allan__: I don't think its necessarily lag either
<allan__> ohh.. so what could it be?
<^V^> When it hangs,, does your CPU activity light show anything?
<allan__> is it a ram issue?
<allan__> I'm using a laptop
<^V^> No activity light?
<allan__> I don't notice the cpu light
<^V^> Are you running it from battery?
<allan__> is that light you are referring to, the blinking LED?
<allan__> I am using a battery but my laptop is plugged
<^V^> possibly, there might be one for harddisk and one for cpu
<allan__> right now, only one LED is lit
<allan__> the symbol of the LED is a cylinder but I do not know what it means
<^V^> allan__: type `cat /proc/cpuinfo`
<ubunturos> allan__: that probably is that of your hdd
<^V^> allan__: that means harddisk
<^V^> what does it say for cpu speed?
<allan__> cpu MHz         : 1492.775
<sumigamer> guys amarok cant play an Mp3....it says no Mp3 support is present, and then it hangs. whats the deal???
<allan__> model name      : Intel(R) Celeron(R) M processor         1.50GHz
<purpleposeidon> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<^V^> okay
<michele> sumigamer, you need to use adept manager to download the mp3 codecs for amarok
<purpleposeidon> ATFB!
<sumigamer> michele, how do I find the codecs in adept??
<sumigamer> but firsts, amarok is still freezed, how do i quit it??
<michele> when that error appears I think it tells you the name. if you download vlc player it seems to bring down heaps of codecs that amarok can use
<sumigamer> yeah but how do I quit this amarok?
<michele> when it freezes just wait a while and you should get the option to terminate it
<sumigamer> i didnt get any option
<allan__> what is vanilla kde?  is it a fast kde?
<^V^> sumigamer: did you click on the cross to close?
<michele> it takes a couple of minutes for an option box to appear
<sumigamer> the whole window has greyed out. i clicked on the cross and even from the tray but nothing happened
<^V^> allan__: I seriously don't think it is a KDE issue
<^V^> sumigamer: `killall amarok`
<michele> unplug the pc !
<^V^> allan__: you can try install xubuntu-desktop and see if it doesn't hang there
<allan__> Actually, xubuntu works well for me
<^V^> It should be faster than kde
<^V^> but I think it could be some hardware/driver issue
<allan__> I just prefer KDE that's why I am looking for ways to making kde faster
<^V^> allan__: is KDE reasonably responsive during normal use?
<aly> I need some help
<allan__> it is
<^V^> so it doesn't look like a speed issue then
<allan__> right now, it's reasonably fast
<allan__> what can I do, then?
<^V^> What do you do right before it crashes?
<aly> tools/convconf.c:99: warning: incompatible implicit declaration of built-in function strchr
<aly> i am just trying to compile a psybnc
<^V^> aly: do you get any compiler errors?
<morph_> hailz
<aly> dont think so
<morph_> anyone get the iPhone here :)
<^V^> aly: so what is the problem then?
<allan__> last time, my laptop was freezing whenever amarok's osd comes out
<^V^> allan__: so even 5 minutes after you start the system and load amarok?
<aly> it wont compile
<aly> you want me to paste you the whole thing?
<^V^> aly: pastebin please
<morph_> just installed 7.10 tribe 2
<morph_> running good
<aly> done
<allan__> at first, whenever the OSD comes out, there is no problem, but after about 30 mins, then when the osd pops, my laptop freezes
<^V^> allan__: BTW, what version of kubuntu do you use?
<morph_> wonder if i should mess with beryl
<allan__> feisty
<^V^> allan__: did you upgrade?
<aly> ^V^: pasted it
<michele> sorry guys ... kubuntu help!! easy one, konversation works but not konqeror, is there somewhere I should configure it
<allan__> nope.. it's a clean feisty install
<^V^> aly: url?
<allan__> I reformatted for feisty
<^V^> allan__: I was wondering if edgy worked okay for you?
<aly> ^V^: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27912/
<allan__> it was okay
<morph_> is there a good mac style dock for kubuntu?
<fildo> !ntp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ntp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<^V^> allan__: before a crash, do you puyt a lot of strain on the system or is it mostly idle?
<fildo> !time
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about time - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<morph_> i tried kiba dock but it was laggy
<allan__> It freezes whenever I open something new like whenever I install an app
<aly> ^V^: Did you get the link ?
<allan__> not when its idle
<^V^> aly: have you compiled any C code before?
<aly> ^V^: Not really i am just trying to follow the README file
<^V^> aly: can you type `gcc --version` in the shell?
<aly> you want me to paste the reply in pastebin ^V^?
<^V^> does it say a version?
<aly> ^V^: gcc (GCC) 4.1.2 (Ubuntu 4.1.2-0ubuntu4)
<^V^> aly: have you tried to read http://linuxreviews.org/software/irc/bnc/ ?
<aly> thats exactly what im following
<aly> make menuconfig is what i typed
<^V^> aly: did you install ncurses?
<aly> ncurses
<aly> whats that ?
<^V^> allan__: so if you let the PC just sit there idling, will it hang?
<aly> where do i get that from
<allan__> it will not
<^V^> aly: try `sudo apt-get install ncurses`
<^V^> allan__: if you open all those apps and not use the PC for a while, will it hang?
<allan__> it wont
<allan__> only if I do so many activities
<aly> Package ncurses is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<allan__> I think, I need lighter software to run on this laptop
<^V^> allan__: I told you, KDE shouldn't cause it to hang at all
<^V^> aly: can you look in adept for ncurses?
<aly> i can try
<allan__> what can I do to avoid the freezing, ^V^
<^V^> allan__: that's what I'm trying to figure out :)
<seven>  Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it? how do i fix this again
<^V^> allan__: try to reboot and change your boot options to include "noacpi acpi=off noapic nolapic" at the end (without quotes)
<allan__> ^V^, in my laptop, the usb does not work without me using irqpoll as a boot option.. could it be a factor?
<^V^> allan__: possibly
<^V^> did you have to do that in edgy also?
<allan__> yes
<seven>  Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it? how do i fix this again
<allan__> in all distros that I have tried, I needed irqpoll
<^V^> allan__: can you try those options?
<^V^> aly: try to install ncurses-bin
<allan__> okay.. I just edited my menu.lst.. I'm rebooting now
<allan__> I'm just curious, what do those boot options do?
<^V^> allan__: you could havbe made it temporary in the boot at startup
<^V^> in the grub menu
<^V^> what usb devices?
<allan__> I know... it's just easier for me to edit menu.lst because its just copy paste
<allan__> my laptop does not detect any usb device without irqpoll
<^V^> what devices you use though?
<allan__> scanner, flash drive, printer, usb mouse
<allan__> right now, no usb device is plugged so the usb devices are not the reason for the freeze
<^V^> not even mouse?
<aly> ^V^: For somereason it was the c++ compiler  reinstalled it and the bnc worked like a charm thanks alot !
<sumigamer> whenever I try to ./configure something, it says C compiler cant create executables. how do i correct this??
<^V^> aly: what do you mean exactly?
<aly> the c++ compiler was messed up i think  downloaded the newer version of it and make menuconfig worked.
<sumigamer> whenever I try to ./configure something, it says C compiler cant create executables. how do i correct this??
<^V^> aly: what do you mean you downloaded a new version? from the repositories?
<aly> aly@AMistry:~/psybnc$ sudo apt-get install g++-3.4
<aly> g++ i guess
<^V^> aly: that is an older version actually
<aly> is it
<evsophomore2009> anyone good with Firefox?
<aly> well it worked heh
<sumigamer> whenever I try to ./configure something, it says C compiler cant create executables. how do i correct this??
<^V^> try `sudo apt-get install build-essential`
<^V^> sumigamer: no need to keep asking, someone might know and let you know the answer
<^V^> sumigamer: you m ight also want to try install build-essential
<aly> how do i view the background services running i forgot the command for it
<^V^> ps?
<aly> thats it !
<^V^> !ps
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ps - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<aly> thanks ^V^
<evsophomore2009> Firefox Problems...Can anyone Help?
<sonoftheclayr> evsophomore2009: what are the problems?
<^V^> evsophomore2009: it would help if you stated what they are...we are not mind readers
<evsophomore2009> sorry hehe
<evsophomore2009> anyways, when i go to a website other than google it shutsdown automatically
<evsophomore2009> i get this message when i open it using the Terminal
<^V^> evsophomore2009: any website or one in particular?
<evsophomore2009> The program 'Gecko' received an X Window System error.
<evsophomore2009> This probably reflects a bug in the program.
<evsophomore2009> The error was 'BadMatch (invalid parameter attributes)'.
<evsophomore2009>   (Details: serial 120 error_code 8 request_code 144 minor_code 3)
<sonoftheclayr> evsophomore2009: have you tried it in safe mode yet?
<evsophomore2009>   (Note to programmers: normally, X errors are reported asynchronously;
<evsophomore2009>    that is, you will receive the error a while after causing it.
<evsophomore2009>    To debug your program, run it with the --sync command line
<evsophomore2009>    option to change this behavior. You can then get a meaningful
<evsophomore2009>    backtrace from your debugger if you break on the gdk_x_error() function.)
<evsophomore2009> i know Pastebin
<evsophomore2009> no how do i run it in safemode?
<^V^> evsophomore2009: pastebin please!!!
<sonoftheclayr> evsophomore2009: use firefox -safe-mode
<sumigamer> i have downloaded that 9MB firefox archive from the official website and unpacked it, but what next??
<evsophomore2009> Still closes
<sonoftheclayr> evsophomore2009: alright, we could assume that it is not an extentsion causing the problems
<sonoftheclayr> evsophomore2009: is it the version in the repos?
<evsophomore2009> So could you kinda sorta maybe help me out? I looove firefox, but unfortunally it closes way to much to use
<^V^> sumigamer: you don't need to download firefox like that, check adept and search for firefox
<^V^> evsophomore2009: what extensions have you got installed?
<evsophomore2009> How do i check the extensions that i have installed
<^V^> tools->addons
<sumigamer> ^V^, will I get the latest firefox if I search adept?/
<^V^> sumigamer: you will get the latest ubuntu packaged version
<evsophomore2009> there isnt any Extensions
<arun> how do i open files from my ubuntu in windows/vmware? if i create a file using windows/vmware, where can i save it?
<sumigamer> when i searched for thunderbird, i got the 1.5 version. People tell me that you should compile from source to get the latest version.
<arun> if i am online on linux, will i be online using windows/vmware as well?
<^V^> sumigamer: don't bother unless you *really* need the latest
<sumigamer> some extensions work only on the latest...
<evsophomore2009> ^V^: I dont have any Extions installed
<^V^> evsophomore2009: so you open google and it doesn't crash?
<evsophomore2009> nope
<^V^> what about ubuntu.com?
<evsophomore2009> Nope that works
<^V^> okay
<sumigamer> adept doesnt tell me which version I am installing....
<^V^> so its not just any page that causes a crash
<^V^> sumigamer: it should if you expand the program name
<evsophomore2009> no mainly a page with Flash//Video//Media
<sumigamer> ^V^, it doesnt
<^V^> evsophomore2009: in firefox go to about:plugins
<evsophomore2009> kay done
<^V^> evsophomore2009: pastebin the file?
<arun> anyone here use vmware?
<intelikey> my bash is broke.
<^V^> sumigamer: look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion, it might help
<intelikey> my bash hurts !
<neonlinux> intelikey: u bashed it too hard??
<intelikey> neonlinux i guess so....   copy and paste into a console breaks lines in funny way and doesn't accept the whole paste
<^V^> evsophomore2009: I have to go, but try uninstall flash plugins and any others and see if firefox still crashes
<evsophomore2009> okay
<evsophomore2009> thanks for your time
<neonlinux> is this plain text... try from a kwrite
<michele> Kubuntu heeeelp !  New Kubuntu, dialup works, Konversation works, Konqueror  "Could not connect to host" heeelp !!
<sumigamer> when i try to configure superkaramba, it says that it cant find X includes, and to check the installation and the correct paths
<fdoving> sumigamer: you need the pakcage 'xorg-dev'
<evsophomore2009> Can Anyone Help Me Out With My Firefox Problem'
<intelikey> i should be able to; cat file   copy and paste the content into a console  but this file breaks it...  http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/37809
<arun> evsophomore2009: what's the problem
<aly> where do i get the osx theme "engage" from ubuntu from?
<neonlinux> intelikey: is that what your pasting into ur console?
<michele> rossco, do you know how to setup konqueror, im stuck
<evsophomore2009> arun: when i open any website with Media//Flash//VIdoes ect... it closes and gives me this error
<evsophomore2009> I KNOW PASTEBIN DOSENT WORK!
<evsophomore2009> The program 'Gecko' received an X Window System error.
<evsophomore2009> This probably reflects a bug in the program.
<evsophomore2009> The error was 'BadMatch (invalid parameter attributes)'.
<evsophomore2009>   (Details: serial 120 error_code 8 request_code 144 minor_code 3)
<evsophomore2009>   (Note to programmers: normally, X errors are reported asynchronously;
<evsophomore2009>    that is, you will receive the error a while after causing it.
<evsophomore2009>    To debug your program, run it with the --sync command line
<evsophomore2009>    option to change this behavior. You can then get a meaningful
<evsophomore2009>    backtrace from your debugger if you break on the gdk_x_error() function.)
<neonlinux> evsophomore2009: run firefox from terminal... that may give more info when running
<Daisuke_Ido> !paste | evsophomore2009
<ubotu> evsophomore2009: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<evsophomore2009> i knoooow
<evsophomore2009> it dosent work Daisuke_ldo
<michele> Kubuntu heeeelp !  New Kubuntu, dialup works, Konversation works, Konqueror  "Could not connect to host" heeelp !!
<evsophomore2009> umm yeah so thats what i get when i open it with the terminal
<crdlb> evsophomore2009, yes it does
<Daisuke_Ido> it works just fine
<Daisuke_Ido> and it not working is NOT an excuse for flooding the channel
<evsophomore2009> not on my computer because im having problems if anyone wouild read
<evsophomore2009> Daisuke_ldo: okay w/e dont get an attitude with me
<crdlb> evsophomore2009, try a different browser
<Daisuke_Ido> use konqueror then.
<crdlb> but don't ever paste in the channel
<evsophomore2009> okay w/e not my problem
<Daisuke_Ido> yes, yes it IS your problem, you're the one that did it.
<michele> calm down boys, we're on the same side
<Daisuke_Ido> but moving on...
<evsophomore2009> Neonlinux: thats the error i get when i open it from the terminal
<janhans> Zkoum,co to dl,tak sory
<Guilty_as_Sin> is #ubuntu-effects gone?
<Guilty_as_Sin> nm
<Guilty_as_Sin> (typo in channel list I guess)
<neonlinux> evsophomore2009: ati graphics card?
<janhans> I not englich
<evsophomore2009> neonlinux: so my graphics card could be the problem why firefox closes for no reason?
<neonlinux> some posts online are saying thay you may need to disable the compisite extension in your xorg.conf...
<evsophomore2009> oooh...Yeah about that, a long time ago before firefox, someone told me to do that and i had to get a new computer
<evsophomore2009> I completely screwed it over
<evsophomore2009> So i really dont wanna screw with xorg.config
<neonlinux> there is a way to do it without screwing it over
<evsophomore2009> Neonlinux: well if you know exactly what your doing (Not saying your dumb) but i think you get me where im kinda scared
<neonlinux> evsophomore2009: lol.. i never used to know what i was doing.. i just had a hack at it.. if it broke.. i re-installed and remembered not to do it again.. just the way i learnt stuff.. anyway.. i have to do this in my xorg file and it works..
<neonlinux> evsophomore2009: easiest way is to first back up ur config file
<neonlinux> evsophomore2009: so for example "cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /home/ur-user"
<evsophomore2009> wow confusing
<neonlinux> that way if it doesnt work.. all you have to do to make it right again is "sudo cp /home/ur-user/xorg.conf /etc/X11/"
<neonlinux> all thats doing is copying the file
<neonlinux> basically.. breaking down the command its copy /the/file/ur/copying.conf /to/where/u/want/it/copied/to
<evsophomore2009> it didnt work
<neonlinux> what error?
<evsophomore2009> No such file or directory
<neonlinux> evsophomore2009: what exactly did u type?
<evsophomore2009> sudo cp /home/ur-user/xorg.conf /etc/X11/
<neonlinux> first u want to make a back up.. sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /home/ur-username/
<neonlinux> evsophomore2009: are u using the firefox from the repos?
<evsophomore2009> what? im lost...firefox from the repos/>
<evsophomore2009> *repos?
<Linux_Galore> Just installed the second release of Gutsy....... dude serious speed improvements over Feisty
<neonlinux> how did u install firefox?
<arun> evsophomore2009: from where did you install firefox
<arun> anyone here use vmware?
<neonlinux> arun: havent in a while
<neonlinux> Linux_Galore: how much faster?
<neonlinux> Linux_Galore: what kernel version?
<arun> neonlinux: would you mind answering some of my questions regd. vmware server?
<neonlinux> arun: it was ages ago.. but ill see what i can do
<Linux_Galore> neonlinux: well ktorrent now hits 500K when the best before was 120k, large file transfers are up around 36MB/s were before I was hard up getting 9MB/s
<Linux_Galore> neonlinux: 2.6.22
<neonlinux> Linux_Galore: what network card do u ahve?
<evsophomore2009> Arun: umm apt-get
<Linux_Galore> neonlinux: rtl8139
<arun> neonlinux: how do i open files from my ubuntu in windows/vmware? if i create a file using windows/vmware, where can i save it?
<arun> neonlinux: if i am online on linux, will i be online using windows/vmware as well?
<michele> Kubuntu heeeelp !  New Kubuntu, dialup works, Konversation works, Konqueror  "Could not connect to host" heeelp !!
<neonlinux> evsophomore2009: so u used apt-get to install firefox?
<Linux_Galore> neonlinux: the transfers are disk transfers from my internal to an external usb2 backup unit
<neonlinux> Linux_Galore: ok.. i have 8169.. has issues. .waiting for proper driver support
<evsophomore2009> yes i did
<Linux_Galore> neonlinux: still stuffs up my resolution though and I have to run the dpkg-reconfigure xserver thing
<arun> how do i get kubuntu to not smooth console-type fonts
<neonlinux> arun: the online part.. u should be... it should see the nic as connected.. as for transfering files... make a network share using samba and then in the virtual machine save it to the share
<neonlinux> evsophomore2009: ok... flash plugins installed?
<arun> neonlinux: how do i make a network share using samba?
<neonlinux> Linux_Galore: ok... driver support?
<evsophomore2009> neonlinux: how do i find out? on firefox on the URL bar i type in About:plugins and every single plugin is installed
<neonlinux> arun: in konqueror u should be able to right click on a directory and enable sharing
<arun> neonlinux: alright, so how do i navigate to that directory from windows/vmware?
<neonlinux> evsophomore2009: ok.. sounds like plugins are installed... im searching around atm.. so far it seems that u need to add the line to xorg.conf
<abonnema> Hi all
<neonlinux> arun: brows the network
<neonlinux> arun: look for your linux box
<evsophomore2009> neonlinux: okay whenever you find out and are ready to help me with that process just let me know :0
<evsophomore2009> * :)
<neonlinux> evsophomore2009: ok :)
<arun> neonlinux: alright, thanks :) what is the lag like in vmware? is it considerably slower than running windows independently/
<arun> neonlinux: will i be able to run apps like photoshop at good speeds?
<neonlinux> arun: i used it ages ago (back in the days when an athlon 750 and 256 mb of ram was the bomb.. it was sluggish... these days i would imagine that its alot better.. .there is also another vm app called parallels.. that works pretty nicely
<hero> what version of ubuntu is feisty?
<evsophomore2009> 7.06 i believe
<abonnema> 7.04
<niranj> 704
<neonlinux> evsophomore2009: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-7760.html sound similar?
<evsophomore2009> 7.04 thats it
<hero> thank you
<abonnema> why?
<evsophomore2009> Yep sure does
<evsophomore2009> So is it the xorg-config?
<michele> cud someone please answer a simple question about konqueror.....
<evsophomore2009> Michele: maybe i can help
<arun> neonlinux: isn't parallels only for os x?
<michele> thanks, konversation works, but konqueror can't find servers
<neonlinux> arun: there is a version for linux... im holding out for parallels 3 for linux.. im hoping for directx support
<abonnema> Michele: you are in arn't you?
<neonlinux> evsophomore2009: sounds like it
<evsophomore2009> Okay well show me what to do. :)
<michele> in sydney
<evsophomore2009> Please
<Linux_Galore> neonlinux: yeah, driver support is fine
<Linux_Galore> neonlinux: all my plugin stuff works
<arun> neonlinux: costs $50
<Linux_Galore> neonlinux: to be honest Im finding the experience with Gutsy better than Feisty/Edgy
<abonnema> Michele: no i meant: what do you mean, can't find servers: you are in, aren't you?
<michele> whats ar'nt
<arun> neonlinux: also, will i be able to use external hard drives that work only with windows?
<neonlinux> arun: the only sucky part.. it costs... but ill be able to finally nuke my windows partition and run directx games in linux :)
<abonnema> Michele: a typo: aren't or are not
<michele> oh ok, i get "Could not connect to host"
<neonlinux> Linux_Galore: uve almost convinded me to install it :)
<neonlinux> evsophomore2009: ok... whats ur user name on ur system?
<abonnema> michele: are you working from a different machine now?
<evsophomore2009> mike
<tenerifedave> hello all i have a problem using darkice, anyone use darkice here or know about it?
<Linux_Galore> neonlinux: the extra speed is whats amazing me, almost like they fixed a serious IO bug thats been hanging around
<abonnema> michele: is your internet connection working with your browser?
<neonlinux> evsophomore2009: ok... type the following "sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /home/mike/
<neonlinux> Linux_Galore: yay :)
<evsophomore2009> kay umm i think it worked
<Linux_Galore> neonlinux: addint java/flash/codecs was a total no brainer
<Linux_Galore> adding*
<michele> i've got a new kubuntu install with dial up. kppp worked fine, konvesation works. konqeror can't find the internet port i think ?
<arun> neonlinux: also, will i be able to use external hard drives that work only with windows? also, say i'm running photoshop, will the temp files be stored in the vmware directory or in swap?
<evsophomore2009> it kinda just asked for my password, and a new line opend...like it was ready for a new command
<neonlinux> evsophomore2009: check by going to your home folder and making sure the file is there
<Linux_Galore> just have to figure ut how I get the channels to view as tabs in Konversation
<Linux_Galore> out*
<abonnema> Michele: It sounds like your internet connection is not working: are you working from your new installation now?
<neonlinux> arun: i think they would be able to be used.. and im not sure about photoshop
<evsophomore2009> xorg-config is there, so yep it worked
<michele> im using the machine where konversation works, but not konqueror
<neonlinux> evsophomore2009: xorg-config or xorg.conf?
<evsophomore2009> xorg.conig
<michele> yes, the new installation
<^V^> michele: does firefox work?
<arun> neonlinux: thank you so much for all your help
<abonnema> Michele: if Konversation works and Konqueror does not work, than internet works, but your installation can not find the DSN.
<neonlinux> arun: sorry i cant be more helpful.. it has been ages
<abonnema> Michele: look into your internet config and find out whether you filled in the name server.
<michele> im just downloading firefox with adept manager, then will try it
<neonlinux> evsophomore2009: ok.. type sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<arun> neonlinux: no, it's alright.. vmware server is almost downloaded, will install it now
<michele> where do i find that
<abonnema> Michele: If Konqueror does not work, neither will firefox.
<neonlinux> arun: cool.... Linux_Galore: gonna start downloading gutsy
<evsophomore2009> G Get Help            ^O WriteOut            ^R Read File           ^Y Prev Page           ^K Cut Text            ^C Cur Pos
<evsophomore2009> ^X Exit                ^J Justify             ^W Where Is            ^V Next Page           ^U UnCut Text          ^T To Spell
<arun> what animal is gutsy
<abonnema> Michele: however, if you are using adept_manager successfully, I don't know what the problem is.
<evsophomore2009> Thats what i got
<^V^> gibbon
<arun> ah
<neonlinux> evsophomore2009: there should be text in the file
<arun> is that some sort of primate?
<tenerifedave> hello all i have a problem using darkice, anyone use darkice here or know about it?
<^V^> I believe so
<^V^> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gibbon
<evsophomore2009> umm theres alot of text
<neonlinux> evsophomore2009: ok.. press ctrl+x
<evsophomore2009> kay done
<neonlinux> evsophomore2009: ok.. you should now be back at the command line
<michele> i looked all through the konqeror configuration but cudn't find anything. maybe konqueror can't work with dial up?
<evsophomore2009> yep i am
<hero> michele: why wouldn't it?
<neonlinux> evsophomore2009: ok.. thats the text editor called nano.. ctrl+x allows you to exit the program.. when you make changes to the file it will ask if you want to save before exiting... thats just extra info so you know whats going on.. ok..
<evsophomore2009> Kay
<neonlinux> evsophomore2009: type sudo /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<neonlinux> evsophomore2009: and once in there go right to the bottom of the page by pressing page down
<michele> hero, thats a very good question
<downstairs>  /join #cyprus
<hero> i figure if you have a ppp link up, it should work
<evsophomore2009> Command not found
<hero> but it does sound puzzling
<neonlinux> evsophomore2009: opps.. i meant sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<abonnema> Michele: did you try entering a direct ip-address? I suspect you have not configured a name server for your ISP connection
<michele> do yo mean a direct ip address for my isp?
<^V^> michele: try go to 64.233.187.99
<hero> for anything
<evsophomore2009> Okay im confused
<^V^> that's google.com
<evsophomore2009> im back at the same screen i was at before you told me CTRL+X
<abonnema> Michele: try entering: http://209.132.177.50/ into konqueror (thats the IP address for www.redhat.com
<neonlinux> evsophomore2009: yep... now go right down to the bottom of the file by pressing page down key
<evsophomore2009> kay im at the bottem
<evsophomore2009> it says End Section
<michele> ok, where do i find the place to enter it ?
<neonlinux> evsophomore2009: ok.. now the next stuff you need to type is case sensitive
<^V^> wherever you enter the website address
<evsophomore2009> okay
<neonlinux> evsophomore2009: press enter to go to a new line
<abonnema> Michele: just click on the blue http-address that I entered, Konqueror should open automatically
<evsophomore2009> neonlinux: wait, it wont let me go to a new line
<evsophomore2009> it just goes down one line, but not a new command line thing
<abonnema> Michele: if this works and entering www.redhat.com does not work, than its definitely the nameserver
<neonlinux> evsophomore2009: thats right... ur text cursor should be on a blank line
<michele> i got Could not connect to host http://209.132.177.50/
<evsophomore2009> oh okay done
<michele> where should i enter the name server
<abonnema> MIchele: weird, I clicked on both www.redhat.com and http://209.132.177.50/ and both appeared as the same screen.
<neonlinux> evsophomore2009: ok.. so the last line of text should say EndSection.. then a blank line.. then the line your text cursor is on right?
<michele> oh oh !
<evsophomore2009> yep
<abonnema> Michele: as your Konversation works, then at least a direct IP address in your browser should also work.
<abonnema> Michele: What error message did you get?
<neonlinux> evsophomore2009: ok.. next thing i msg type exactly... for the spaces press the tab key
<neonlinux> evsophomore2009: Section "Extensions"
<neonlinux> evsophomore2009: case sensitive
<evsophomore2009> wait, so type in Extensions or Section "Ectensions"
<michele> guess what.... i downloaded firefox and it works
<neonlinux> evsophomore2009: dont write the case senstitve bit..
<abonnema> Michele: Okee,
<michele> ;-)  :-)
<neonlinux> evsophomore2009: exactly as i wrote it..... Section "Extensions"
<evsophomore2009> than press TAB?
<michele> maybe somewhere in the lower machinery of konqueror it can't find the net through kppp ?
<neonlinux> evsophomore2009: hang on a sec.. that one actually uses a space.. the tabs are for the next line... so it will be...... Section<SPACEBAR>"Extensions"
<abonnema> Michele: if firefox works, just use it. I suspect that konqueror needs configuration
<neonlinux> evsophomore2009: after typing.... Section "Extensions" press enter to go to a new line
<michele> ok i will, thanks !
<evsophomore2009> kay done with that
<abonnema> MIchele: okee, see ya
<neonlinux> evsophomore2009: ok.. on this new line the spaces are tabs.. type the following
<michele> abonnema, btw, where r u ?
<abonnema> Michele: the netherlands
<neonlinux> evsophomore2009:        Option      "Composite"      "Disable"
<michele> im sydney. cheers and thanks
<abonnema> Michele: Must be late over there?
<abonnema> Michele: is 9:30 in the morning here
<michele> its 17:23, we're just having a beer
<evsophomore2009> okay so on one line
<michele> and a wine
<abonnema> MIchele: well, enjoy, and see ya later.
<evsophomore2009> Section "Extensions"
<evsophomore2009>         Option      "Composite"      "Disable"
<michele> cya
<evsophomore2009> just like that in the term right?
<neonlinux> evsophomore2009: yep.. thats right.. now press enter to go to a new line
<evsophomore2009> kay
<evsophomore2009> done
<neonlinux> evsophomore2009: now this line uses the space bar for spaces
<evsophomore2009> okay
<neonlinux> evsophomore2009: type the following
<neonlinux> evsophomore2009: EndSection
<evsophomore2009> one word?
<neonlinux> evsophomore2009: just looked at the line in my config.. tehre is no spaces.. .my bad
<neonlinux> yep.. one word
<vbgunz> is there a way to seperate the applications that shipped with Kubuntu and those that I installed? I mean, it's been quite a while and I know here and there I've downloaded some cli apps I probably don't use much... is there a way to seperate everything that shipped with Kubuntu and everything I installed manually?
<evsophomore2009> Wait...there are no spaces?
<neonlinux> evsophomore2009: ok... now after typing... EndSection press enter
<vbgunz> I'd like to get into maintenance mode :)
<neonlinux> evsophomore2009: no saces
<neonlinux> evsophomore2009: no spaces
<evsophomore2009> kay i typed EndSection
<neonlinux> evsophomore2009: ok... now after typing... EndSection press enter
<neonlinux> for a new line
<evsophomore2009> kay done
<neonlinux> evsophomore2009: cool.. now press ctrl+x
<evsophomore2009> yes or no
<neonlinux> evsophomore2009: its asking if you want to save changes... yes
<evsophomore2009> kay now what
<neonlinux> evsophomore2009: so it saved and your now at the command line?
<evsophomore2009> no im still at the thiny] 
<evsophomore2009> *thingy
<neonlinux> evsophomore2009: u pressed ctrl+x.. then yes.. it will now be asking what you would like to call the file... press enter
<killgore> Hi, there is a typo in the headline of the latest announcement on www.kubuntu.org
<killgore> it  say "Tride 2 CD Released" should be "Tribe 2 CD Released" ?
<evsophomore2009> Okay im back at the command line
<neonlinux> killgore: you found a bug lol
<killgore> I'm so cool
<neonlinux> evsophomore2009: just on a side note.. did you install the gfx drivers?
<evsophomore2009> gfx Drivers??
<neonlinux> for ur ati card?
<evsophomore2009> never installed it
<neonlinux> so ur running the default generic drivers?
<evsophomore2009> Sure i guess
<neonlinux> evsophomore2009: u have an ati card right?
<evsophomore2009> How do i find out?
<agm_> i am having problems with atheros AR5006EG wifi adapter, cant get it working
<neonlinux> evsophomore2009: type nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<neonlinux> evsophomore2009: scroll down until you find a section called Section "Device"
<evsophomore2009> okay i dont see gfx
<neonlinux> evsophomore2009: in Section "Device" it should either say nv (nvidia) or ati
<neonlinux> evsophomore2009: i have to go... to return everything back to the way it was before the changes... exit by pressing ctrl+x and then typing.... sudo cp /home/mike/xorg.conf /etc/X11/
<arun> neonlinux: vmware is working, installing windows
<arun> thanks for all your help
<to6eto> hi all
<arun> hey to6eto
<david__> Buff.
<t_maus> is anybody of you a sysop
<arun> how do i install smb server
<t_maus> apt-get install samba
<t_maus> apt-get install samba-common
<arun> alright, thanks
<t_maus> np
<arun> how do i install software on my windows/vmware?
<to6eto> wine
<arun> can i install from a shared directory using samba
<killgore> hobbsee: can you fix the typo "Tride"->"Tribe" on kubuntu.org or tell someone
<to6eto> apt-get inatll wine
<t_maus> you CAN use samba
<arun> to6eto: i dont need wine, i'm running vmware
<arun> t_maus: or else?
<Hobbsee> killgore: oh dear.  yes.
<to6eto> upd, sorry :)
<t_maus> if you use vmware-workstation
<killgore> Hobbsee: ;)
<arun> t_maus: i'm using vmware-server
<Hobbsee> killgore: as in, to getting someone else to fix it, i think
<t_maus> oh usb stick ?
<t_maus> or you can use virtualbox
<t_maus> is the same like vmware but 1. ist open source und 2. it has the same level like vmware-workstation
<arun> um.. i am running vmware-server.. how do i share folders between my linux and vmware/windows
<emko> qucik question how  do i change my resolution to native resolution? i can only go up to 1024X768
<t_maus> vi /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Linux_Galore> They should put the new Crystal icon set in Gutsy, I mean its a seriously good update from the old set -> http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=25668&forumpage=19
<t_maus> @arun i ask google there is no option to share with out a stick with the vmware SERVER version
<arun> yes
<arun> thanks
<t_maus> vmware workstation is able to share
<Linux_Galore> nice picture of the cew crystal icon set -> http://www.kde-look.org/content/preview.php?preview=1&id=25668&file1=25668-1.jpg&file2=&file3=&name=Crystal+Clear
<Linux_Galore> new*
<mikkael> is kdewallet only for local security ?
<t_maus> yes it seams to be so
<t_maus> i dont see there a global support fr security
<TrueFX> where is the /etc/rc.d directory in kubuntu?
<egolost> hmm.. all the keyboard layouts are missing from my keyboard layouts... anyone have a clue for a solution?
<fede> Good morning everybody. i have a problem with kub feisty. Since a pair of days, everytime i connect a usb flash memory, it lets me just see the files, but not delete or add. I tried with sudo konqueror or sudo chmod but even with sudo, it tells me that i havent got enough permissions. what could i do?
<icecruncher> ok, can anybody tell me how to change the adress the dhclient is asking to?
<arun> awesome, now i can run photoshop from within kubuntu
<arun> yay
<icecruncher> when I run dhclient eth0, it is trying to get the dhcp from 255.255.255.255, I'd like to change that to my router
<mikkael> alt + f2 is supposed to starta launcher, right ?
<arun> mikkael: yes
<brun0___> hello
<brun0___> I've a problem of my screen blinking from time to time
<brun0___> on my laptop
<brun0___> with a geforce8400
<brun0___> and the latest nvidia drivers
<_Shade_> hi there
<brun0___> is it known ?
<_Shade_> how can i select an object which is under another one?
<_Shade_> oops i missed the channel sorry :)
<Linux_Galore> egolost: keytouch
<Linux_Galore> brun0___: ?? version of kubuntu
<brun0___> Linux_Galore: feist
<brun0___> feisty
<Linux_Galore> brun0___: heard of people having issues with the 8600/8800  not suprised with the 8400 being a problem as its in the same chip familty
<Linux_Galore> family*
<brun0___> Linux_Galore: so basically i should wait for the next driver :) ?
<Linux_Galore> brun0___: did you get the driver from nvidia ?
<Linux_Galore> ie from their website
<Cugel> Dudes, I have a question. I'm looking for a large pic of the Kubuntu logo. Haven't been able to find something suitable yet. Any ideas?
<Linux_Galore> brun0___: is this with Beryl on ?
<brun0___> Linux_Galore: no
<brun0___> neither compiz ;)
<Linux_Galore> aah yeah, they have a link on their wiki to some stuff
<Cugel> Hmm http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/4/4c/Kubuntu_Logo.svg seems okay, but actually I'd like to replicate http://i10.ebayimg.com/04/i/000/84/fc/8cf3_1.JPG
<Linux_Galore> Cugel: the ebay one would be easy to copy in Gimp
<Cugel> True.
<Linux_Galore> Cugel: always look on flickr
<Linux_Galore> or google images
<brun0___> Linux_Galore: it seems that it is each time the screen refreshes
<neonlinux> Linux_Galore: almost got gutsy down :)
<mikkael> how can i chenge k-menu's button on my panel ?
<brun0___> Linux_Galore: not each time, but only when something changes on the screen
<eagles0513875> cant wait till tomorrow
<eagles0513875> and ill have it downloaded too
<Cugel> http://www.brandsoftheworld.com/brands/0014/6935/Kubuntu.eps   -- that's what I was looking for.
<Linux_Galore> brun0___: try running  sudo dpkg-reconfigure  xserver-xorg
<r0cks0ul> can i make gxine and totem work at the same time? coz i was having problem with it
<Linux_Galore> brun0___: thats how I got my Nvidia stuff working
<kraut> moin
<Linux_Galore> r0cks0ul: they both use the same engine
<Linux_Galore> r0cks0ul: dare say its creating a conflict
<r0cks0ul> but why cant i play videos on gxine?
<brun0___> Linux_Galore: is it a problem to run this if I have used the nvidia installer (because it's not in the repositories)
<r0cks0ul> before i was able to make them work at the same time
<Linux_Galore> r0cks0ul: why would you use a Gnome app ?? kde has heaps of apps to play stuff ie kaffeine/kmplayer
<r0cks0ul> i do have mplayer
<r0cks0ul> it works great
<r0cks0ul> but i want gxine too
<Linux_Galore> r0cks0ul: might want to also look at vlc I use it for mp4 files
<Linux_Galore> r0cks0ul: your problem is both programs are exactly the same video player just different skins
<r0cks0ul> really?
<Linux_Galore> yes
<r0cks0ul> it was working before?!
<eagles0513875> Linux_Galore: whats the advantage of mp4 files
<Linux_Galore> r0cks0ul: pick one, they are both the same
<Linux_Galore> eagles0513875: well they play on more portable devices for starters
<r0cks0ul> trhe reason i like gxine is that when im on a cube(beryl) it occupies all the 4 workspaces
<Linux_Galore> ie 5G ipod
<eagles0513875> besides ipods
<Linux_Galore> eagles0513875: iRiver media players etc use mp4 so do the sony stuff Ive used
<Linux_Galore> eagles0513875: I have no preference for mp4 Im an xvid fan or even mkv
<Linux_Galore> Im just saying I found vlc to play mp4 files better than most media apps
<eagles0513875> thats rather interesting cuz i though only ipods used mp4a
<brun0____> I tried to remove the DPMS option from monitor
<Linux_Galore> eagles0513875: theres a kde app to convert xvid to mp4 for ipods
<eagles0513875> what is xvid
<Linux_Galore> eagles0513875: improved open source variant of divx
<Linux_Galore> XviD is an open source MPEG-4 video codec. Originally based on OpenDivX, XviD was started by a group of volunteer programmers after the OpenDivX source was closed
<bart_17> hello and good day
<eagles0513875> thats kool
<Linux_Galore> Matroska is a project to develop an open source multimedia container format similar to Apple's QuickTime or Microsoft's Advanced Streaming Format. It is named after the Matryoshka doll.
<Linux_Galore> mkv is pretty big with anime junkies these days
<bart_17> how can i change the screen resolution?
<Linux_Galore> bart_17: as in its not high enough in the settings section ?
<Linux_Galore> bart_17: or as in "I want to change it on the fly" ?
<bart_17> linux_galore: i just installed ubuntu 5.10 on my old pc and i can't seem to go beyond a 640X480 resolution
<Linux_Galore> bart_17: aaah only one method to fix that
<bart_17> how?
<Linux_Galore> bart_17: try running  sudo dpkg-reconfigure  xserver-xorg
<bart_17> will that work on ubuntu 5.10?
<Linux_Galore> bart_17: then restart X ie press ctrl alt backspace then start krandrtray so you can select one of the setting you have defined
<Linux_Galore> bart_17: should do
<bart_17> thanx...
<bart_17> my old pc is an amd k62-500, 256 ram, 8.7Gb HD, do you think i can run fiesty decently on this pc, or should i stick with the 5.10?
<binks> !mythbuntu
<ubotu> Mythbuntu is an Ubuntu derivative centered upon setting up a standalone MythTV system. See: http://www.mythbuntu.org for more information
<franzmaximilian> yesterday adept prompted for update of a couple of packages, which i did without giving a closer look.  I do not remember getting any error, but today my xserver does not start!  Using a nvidia card.
<franzmaximilian> any hint is welcome
<bart_17> linux_galore: my old pc is an amd k62-500, 256 ram, 8.7Gb HD, do you think i can run fiesty decently on this pc, or should i stick with the 5.10?
<franzmaximilian> now, do not tell me this is not windows and i should know what i'm doing.... for I already know you are right.
<Jahman> hi
<franzmaximilian> but i was in hurry....
<Linux_Galore> bart_17: no, get xubuntu, that way you can have the latest version without the slowness
<hollandlucas> hello
<hollandlucas> How can I change the language of the Kubuntu login screen (I'm using Feisty)
<bart_17> xububtu fiesty?
<Linux_Galore> www.xubuntu.org
<Linux_Galore> bart_17: yep
<bart_17> thanx
<bart_17> configuring the  resolution would be the same i presume??
<Linux_Galore> hollandlucas: you have to change the default for kde as a whole
<hollandlucas> I have
<hollandlucas> but the login screen is still in English
<Linux_Galore> bart_17: no should be better as its newer, 5.10 was pretty crappy
<bart_17> oh ok... what if i get thew same problem how would i address it?
<hollandlucas> ah
<hollandlucas> I think I've solved the problem
<Linux_Galore> bart_17: same way as i mentioned no different
<bart_17> ok, by the way how do you start krandrtray?? i'm a noobie.. trying out linux
<Linux_Galore> bart_17: open a term and type krandrtray after you login
<Linux_Galore> bart_17: if your in xubuntu though they use a different app
<bart_17> what would it be?
<Linux_Galore> bart_17: not sure of the top of my head
<franzmaximilian> am I the only one who has troubles with his xserver not working after the most recent update? I did it as always before but something must have gone wrong or updates are bugged!
<bart_17> ok, thanx, i'll ask around in the xubuntu cahnnels...
<Linux_Galore> bart_17: xrandr
<bart_17> thanx
<bart_17> does xubuntu play mp3's out of the box?>
<franzmaximilian> anyone can help about reconfiguring xorg.conf or nvidia drivers ? had them messed up with yesterday's updates...
<franzmaximilian> can't anyone help?  I updated yesterday restricted modules at adept prompt, and my Xserver does not work today!
<franzmaximilian> please.....
<ubuntu_> hola
<ubuntu_> alguien me puede ayudar
<franzmaximilian> :(
<ubuntu_> tengo q configurar una wifi
<ubuntu_> tengo otra version en la ps3
<eagles0513875> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<eagles0513875> ubuntu_: solo ingles aqui
<ubuntu_> gracias , y perdonar es la 1 vez
<eagles0513875> de nada mi amigo
<eagles0513875> u guys r lucky u have someone who can speak some spanish
<franzmaximilian> can anyone help with nvidia configuration?  After updating restricted modules yesterday, my Xserver does not start!
<franzmaximilian> thumbs down for kubuntu support
<dr34dy> no sound for pidgin
<dr34dy> could someone help?
<dr34dy> i use kubuntu 704
<hollandlucas> dr34dy: Do you have sound in other applications?
<Linux_Galore> ?? I thought pidgin didnt have sound yet
<Linux_Galore> the correct wrod though is "voice"
<Linux_Galore> word*
<word> linux_galore*
<word> not so funny now is it? >:O
<Linux_Galore> ?
<word> i really should turn off nick notifications for this channel ;p
<Linux_Galore> or use a handle that isnt a standard noun
<lotzroeffel> moin
<lotzroeffel> habe wlan-karte mit ndiswrapper installiert, dann mit iwconfig in der konsole konfiguriert. soweit so gut, aber er merkt sich das nicht. nach einem neustart muss ich iwconfig immer wieder neu ausfhren
<pag> !de | lotzroeffel
<ubotu> lotzroeffel: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<hollandlucas> vielleicht hilft das: http://osdir.com/ml/drivers.ndiswrapper.general/2004-05/msg00198.html
<lotzroeffel> ein problem, das ich bei edgy auch nicht hatte, ist dass bei ndisgtk "hardware present:no" angezeigt wird. bei edgy wurde "...:yes" angezeigt
<lotzroeffel> thx..ich schau mal - und wende mich ans deutsche forum :)
<hollandlucas> can you recommend a kde native desktop search?
<isthisnickvalid_> Hi
<hollandlucas> I've got a rather stupid question:
<hollandlucas> In konqueror I can specify shortcuts for search engines (like gg for google)
<montoya> what's the name of window decorator theme inside kubuntu?
<hollandlucas> how do I use these?
<X2B> question: how can I see the boot messages ("Starting apache2 webserver... [OK] ") again? Where are these log-files stored?
<SSJ_GZ> hollandlucas: Type gg:search term in the address bar :)
<SSJ_GZ> hollandlucas: Or Alt+F2 and enter gg:search term in the mini-cli
<hollandlucas> can I change the keyboard shortcut for that Alt+F2 thing?
<^V^> X2B: logs are located in /var/log/
<X2B> yes, but which of the files is it?
<^V^> try boot?
<X2B> "(Nothing has been logged yet.)"
<Kubuntu> did any of you guys had kubuntu as first linux distro?
<^V^> X2B: what are you looking for exactly?
<X2B> fsck messages
<^V^> there is an fsck folder
<eagles0513875> Kubuntu: y do u ask
<X2B> yeah, just saw that. But I think there were some fsck errors that don't show up in the fsck folder
<^V^> also, you could grep through the logs
<hollandlucas> weird
<hollandlucas> I cannot find the driver for my printer in the KDE print dialog
<hollandlucas> under gnome it was there...
<^V^> hollandlucas: what printer?
<hollandlucas> Epson Stylus DX4250
<Kubuntu> because i've noticed that newbies usually install ubuntu while kubuntu is used by people who already had linux with kde
<hollandlucas> the weird thing is
<^V^> try both and use which you prefer
<hollandlucas> that the driver is a gutenprint one
<hollandlucas> and gutenprint is installed
<^V^> hollandlucas: I seem to have it in the list
<hollandlucas> weird
<hollandlucas> I only have Stylus Color printers in the list
<Kubuntu> gnome's popularity rises with ubuntu's popularity, don't you think?
<^V^> scroll further?
<hollandlucas> I've scrolled the entire list
<^V^> probably, they are nearly identical
<Kubuntu> gnome wasn't that popular in pre-ubuntu times :)
<hollandlucas> I prefer KDE
<Kubuntu> me too
<^V^> hollandlucas: what have you got listed right after Epson Color * ?
<hollandlucas> nothing
<hollandlucas> the last one in the list
<hollandlucas> is
<hollandlucas> Stylus Scan 2500
<^V^> no Epson Photo?
<hollandlucas> nope
<hollandlucas> Stylus Photo
<^V^> I have color, cx, dx, photo
<hollandlucas> is in the list
<hollandlucas> but I need dx ;-)
<arun> how do you delete a directory from konsole
<hollandlucas> rm
<^V^> rm -r dir
<hollandlucas> rm -r
<eagles0513875> Kubuntu: kde is better developed in my opinion
<arun> thanks
<eagles0513875> ^V^: what does this mean then rm -rf then the name of the directory
<hollandlucas> I like KDE because of the killer apps it has
<hollandlucas> Kontact
<hollandlucas> Amarok
<hollandlucas> Konqueror
<^V^> -f forces read only files to be deleted also
<arun> katapult
<hollandlucas> I don't like katapult
<arun> why's that
<hollandlucas> Butler and Quicksilver (OS X apps) are much better
<^V^> eagles0513875: type `man rm`
<arun> yeah, but  katapult works fine for me
<hollandlucas> I think it's ugly
<eagles0513875> ok
<arun> you can customise how it looks
<eagles0513875> what is katapult supposed to do
<hollandlucas> it's an app launcher
<arun> mine looks pretty good
<^V^> what does a catapult do?
<eagles0513875> lol
<^V^> lol
<eagles0513875> lol
<hollandlucas> lol
<Kubuntu> next kubuntu is gonna have kde 4 rc2 as an option :)
<otto_> hi all
<otto_> I'm new to ubuntu
<arun> anyone know how i can get konsole fonts to not be smoothed
<hollandlucas> damn
<hollandlucas> I can't get my printer to work because of KDE :-(
<eagles0513875> otto if ur using ubuntu ur in teh wrong channel
<otto_> sorry I mean kubuntu, anyways
<eagles0513875> lol
<eagles0513875> whats u haveing trouble with otto
<otto_> can anyone help me making my thunderbird sync wiht linux and windows?
<Kubuntu> arun: which console font do you use?
<Kubuntu> arun: terminus is a nice one and it's not antialiased :)
<otto_> pls
<eagles0513875> when u say that otto u talking bout on the same machine or 2 different ones
<eagles0513875> sup ice
<arun> Kubuntu: all my fonts are antialiased.. can i just tweak some setting somewhere so that 'monotype' fonts are not antialiased?
<icecruncher> hey eagles
<^V^> hollandlucas: what kubuntu version are you on?
<hollandlucas> Feisty
<^V^> and you say you have the gutenprint package?
<hollandlucas> I think so
<hollandlucas> it's installed by default isn't it
<icecruncher> eagles: speeds increase yet? :)
<^V^> check? :)
<Kubuntu> arun: i wish i knew how to apply some settings to specific fonts, too, i wonder if that's possible at all
<hollandlucas> lol
<hollandlucas> I didn't have it installed
<^V^> which one?
<hollandlucas> lol
<hollandlucas> now I have more printers in the list
<hollandlucas> CX and so on
<hollandlucas> but DX is still missing
<^V^> :)
<^V^> :(
<^V^> should be right after CX
<hollandlucas> oh
<hollandlucas> there it is!
<^V^> :)
<^V^> what was the package you installed?
<hollandlucas> I installed gutenprint*
<hollandlucas> I'm now gonna try and print something
<otto_> somebody help
<hollandlucas> mmm
<otto_> pls
<hollandlucas> there is a little x on the printer icon
<hollandlucas> and it doesn't print
<hollandlucas> it's attached to a server
<hollandlucas> but Kubuntu has found it on the network
<icecruncher> anybody install google desktop yet? it's awesome and fast
<^V^> did you select "network printer"?
<hollandlucas> yes
<hollandlucas> ipp://192.168.1.2:631/ipp
<hollandlucas> is what Kubuntu tells me
<hollandlucas> icecruncher: is it qt based?
<hollandlucas> it used to work under ubuntu
<icecruncher> hollandlucas: I thinkso, you ca get the .deb from their site
<^V^> you can still use it in kubuntu
<icecruncher> it's not in wine anymore
<^V^> you mean native?
<icecruncher> yes
<^V^> hollandlucas: go to http://localhost:631
<hollandlucas> on the server?
<^V^> pc
<hollandlucas> the server (which the printer is attached to)
<^V^> where you installed the driver
<hollandlucas> is running OS X
<^V^> I've got a networked printer but that's connected straight to my router
<hollandlucas> I don't understand
<hollandlucas> why it worked with Gnome
<hollandlucas> and not with KDE
<^V^> you didn't set it up right...
<^V^> does it give an error?
<^V^> and did you check the CUPs page?
<^V^> CUPS*
<hollandlucas> on which machine?
<hollandlucas> the server or the client?
<^V^> where you have installed CUPS driver
<^V^> so the kubuntu machine
<hollandlucas> okay
<hollandlucas> I'm on the cups page
<^V^> go to printers
<hollandlucas> okay
<hollandlucas> No printers found
<^V^> really? hmm...
<^V^> it should be in there
<hollandlucas> it's weird
<hollandlucas> the KDE GUI
<hollandlucas> finds it
<hollandlucas> and it tells me
<hollandlucas> that there is a
<hollandlucas> client-error-not-found
<^V^> yeah, can't find it
<^V^> did you set the right port?
<hollandlucas> it displays the machine the printer is attached to though
<hollandlucas> 631
<^V^> but not the printer?
<^V^> no, I mean the printer port
<hollandlucas> ?
<^V^> mine is 9100
<hollandlucas> I don't know
<^V^> socket://192.168.1.110:9100
<^V^> from my CUPS page
<hollandlucas> I set the printer up under OS  X
<hollandlucas> which basically hides all the Unix stuff
<^V^> yeah, but you need to set it up in linux also
<hollandlucas> I know, the linux box is gonna act as the "client"
<^V^> is the printer connected via USB/PAr port? or network?
<hollandlucas> it's connected via USB to the server machine
<hollandlucas> which is connected via a normal network
<hollandlucas> to the client
<^V^> okay, so that's a bit different
<^V^> I'm not familiar with the print system in OSX
<hollandlucas> it uses cups
<^V^> what do they use?
<otto_> if I wanna link my mail profile in thunderbird to the one in windows, should I use a sym or hard link?
<^V^> oh, then you need to select "remote CUPS server"
<^V^> did you pick "network printer"?
<hollandlucas> wait
<hollandlucas> my cups web ui is in German you see ;-)
<^V^> lol...
<hollandlucas> so
<hollandlucas> I have to go to the "printers" tab?
<^V^> yes
<hollandlucas> okay
<^V^> the last tab
<hollandlucas> there I get a text field
<^V^> and no printer list?
<hollandlucas> and it tells me that no printers have been found
<^V^> okay
<^V^> go to the kde printer panel
<hollandlucas> ok
<^V^> delete the one you installed
<hollandlucas> done
<^V^> and try again
<^V^> pick remote cups server
<hollandlucas> okay
<hollandlucas> anonymous?
<^V^> I think so
<hollandlucas> I'll try the "Test" button...
<^V^> did you use ipp:// ?
<hollandlucas> no
<hollandlucas> I just entered the IP address
<hollandlucas> and it found the printer
<hollandlucas> there was a list
<hollandlucas> showing one printer
<^V^> okay
<hollandlucas> mmm
<hollandlucas> it's not printing anything
<^V^> permissions?
<hollandlucas> ?
<^V^> check /etc/cups/cupsd.conf on the server
<^V^> have you got a line like: Listen localhost:631 ?
<hollandlucas> let me check...
<_4strO> yop yop
<hollandlucas> there is a line
<hollandlucas> which is outcommented
<hollandlucas> and says
<hollandlucas> Listen 127.0.0.1:631
<^V^> thats the same as localhost
<^V^> is it commented?
<hollandlucas> yes
<hollandlucas> #
<^V^> any that are uncommented?
<hollandlucas> Port 631
<hollandlucas> and
<hollandlucas> Listen /private/var/run/cupsd
<hollandlucas> should I remove the # before Listen 127.0.0.1?
<icecruncher> _4strO: yop yop?
<^V^> hollandlucas: comment the original line, add Listen localhost:631 and Listen XXX.XXX.XXX.XXX:631 to it underneath
<_4strO> :p hello :)
<^V^> where the XXX.XXX...etc represents your LAN IP
<^V^> of the client
<hollandlucas> the LAN IP of the client
<hollandlucas> ok
<hollandlucas> ay
<icecruncher> _4strO: :)
<^V^> and restart the CUPS server
<hollandlucas> I'm going to reboot the server
<hollandlucas> it needed rebooting anyway ;-)
<^V^> just the CUPS not the whole PC
<^V^> I hope you are not doing a full system reboot...
<hollandlucas> why?
<^V^> becuase its slower...
<^V^> and you don't need to?
<hollandlucas> it's done
<^V^> this isn't windows you know
<hollandlucas> should I re-try adding the printer via the KDE dialog?
<^V^> it should be in there still
<^V^> right?
<hollandlucas> no
<hollandlucas> i deleted it ;-)
<hollandlucas> I'll just re-added
<^V^> :(
<^V^> try again
<hollandlucas> just to make sure
<^V^> okay
<hollandlucas> okay done
<hollandlucas> I'll try printing something
<^V^> okay...
<hollandlucas> the KJobViewer appeared
<icecruncher> how can I open my password protected rar file  from win?
<hollandlucas> but the item inside it
<hollandlucas> has now disappeared
<hollandlucas> the printer isn't doing anything
<^V^> hollandlucas: check the CUPS page
<hollandlucas> the server's?
<^V^> icecruncher: what do you mean from win?
<^V^> hollandlucas: the clients
<icecruncher> windows
<^V^> so it is on windows and you want to read it in linux?
<hollandlucas> okay I've opened the cups page
<^V^> hollandlucas: printer in there?
<hollandlucas> no
<icecruncher> ^V^: it ws on windows, I put a password on it there, now in linux
<hollandlucas> or wait
<hollandlucas> it is
<^V^> icecruncher: can you see the file from linux?
<llutz> icecruncher: rar x -p file.rar
<icecruncher> yes
<^V^> sudo apt-get install unrar
<hollandlucas> when I instruct it to print a testpage
<hollandlucas> it says
<icecruncher> llutz: not unrar?
<hollandlucas> Quota limit reached
<vzduch> ^V^: why unrar if there is rar? ;)
<^V^> It sees it at least :) (I think)
<llutz> icecruncher: unrar works too
<^V^> what does the URI say?
<hollandlucas> it says
<hollandlucas> ipp://192.168.1.2:631/printers/Stylus_DX4200
<hollandlucas> the 4200 is normal, OS X recognises it as a 4200
<^V^> hollandlucas: what does the state say?
<hollandlucas> I'll translate
<hollandlucas> free, accepting jobs, published
<^V^> that should be 'idle' ;)
<icecruncher> ^V^ llutz: thnks
<^V^> so that seems fine
<hollandlucas> maybe I should reboot the client?
<^V^> hollandlucas: I think it might be to do with the config on the server
<^V^> hollandlucas: no
<vzduch> ubuntu has joined #kubuntu.. o0
<hollandlucas> let me check the server's cups conf
<hollandlucas> maybe it didn't make the changes to the file
<^V^> you can try `sudo /etc/init.d/cupsys restart`
<^V^> if you need to restart the CUPS server
<ciacon> Hi, I would like to flash my bios, as I hope to use my large 1gb sdram module... chaintech (the mobo-manufacturer) has provided me with *.bin files... how do I flash the bios with ubuntu (as I can't use a standard windows bios flash-tool)
<^V^> ciacon: any DOS flash tools available?
<hollandlucas> yeah
<nicolas> hello!
<hollandlucas> it didn't make the changes
<icecruncher> !hello
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hello - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ciacon> ^V^: sadly no dos-flash provided
<hollandlucas> I'll make the changes and restart cups
<hollandlucas> one min
<^V^> have you got some sort of auto-flasher when it detects a BIN file on CD/floppy?
<^V^> I know some ASUS boards can do it
<hollandlucas> okay done
<hollandlucas> should I just try to print again
<hollandlucas> or do I have to re-add the printer
<^V^> no
<ciacon> ^V^: I have checked... there is a seperate flash-tool provided in another *.rar that I got off their site... now I only need to do a "format a: /s".... -.-
<^V^> that should be okay
<hollandlucas> I'll try to print then...
<nicolas> I've a pb... adept updater won't run, it say an other process is already using the data base... but i've just start the system, and i haven't run any application before... do you know how can i fix it
<nicolas> ?
<ciacon> ^V^: any sujestion how/where I can get a a standard dos floppy
<^V^> you can use a CD
<ciacon> ^V^: don't even have that....
<hollandlucas> now the job doesn't disappear
<hollandlucas> but nothing happens
<^V^> ciacon: try this link, it might help: http://www.linuxinsight.com/how-to-flash-motherboard-bios-from-linux-no-dos-windows-no-floppy-drive.html
<hollandlucas> there's a little  bolt on the icon
<^V^> what is the error message?
<hollandlucas> and it says: "Verarbeitung luft" which means
<hollandlucas> that it's doing something
<icecruncher> !adeptfix | nicolas
<ubotu> nicolas: If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<nicolas> ok thxs :)
<^V^> what is something?
<hollandlucas> literally it says: Processing running
<^V^> okay
<^V^> printer not doing anything?
<hollandlucas> bope
<hollandlucas> nope
<^V^> you restarted the CUPS server on Mac after the changes?
<hollandlucas> yes
<hollandlucas> I'll try re-adding the printer
<^V^> and the changes are still there?
<hollandlucas> let me check
<ciacon> ^V^: thanks =)... FreeDos seems like the way to go =).... tyvm
<hollandlucas> yes
<hollandlucas> they are
<etalli_> AHH! Who is using etalli?
* etalli_ wants etalli as his nickname
<nicolas> it works now!! thanks a lot ubotu!
<etalli_> ubotu is a bot
<ubotu> Yes, I can confirm that I am a bot. http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots for all information.
<etalli_> You don't need to thank bots.
<truthseeker> any guru there 2 help me
<nicolas> ? why?
<hollandlucas> one more thing I can try
<hollandlucas> adding ServerName 192.168.1.2 to /etc/cups/client.conf
<icecruncher> lol, they shold make the bot reply to a thankyou
<nicolas> lol it's my first time on IRC, i was thinking a bot was an admin, an humain admin
<nicolas> so a bot is a robot ok
<etalli_> nicolas:  that's ok, I made that mistake a while ago too. :)
<hollandlucas> weird
<hollandlucas> when I run lpq
<hollandlucas> it tells me it can't reach the server
<etalli_> nicolas:  The name gives it away.  uBOTu
<truthseeker> ubotu...an artificial intelligence??
<jzilla> my name is jzilla but im not a dinosaur
<icecruncher> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<truthseeker> oh my..it is true.!!
<^V^> hollandlucas: lpq?
<hollandlucas> yeah
<hollandlucas> from man lpq:
<^V^> nvm
<hollandlucas> lpq - show printer queue status
<^V^> so you can't access printer?
<hollandlucas> right
<hollandlucas> I can ping the server's IP though
<hollandlucas> so it's a cups problem
<^V^> yeah...
<icecruncher> how can I map my entire network? a in see what computer is online?
<^V^> and you say it worked in gnome with no modifications to the cups server on OS X?
<hollandlucas> yes
<^V^> very strange...I'm out of ideas
<^V^> but try to figure out how you set it up in gnome and how those settings tramnslate to kde
<^V^> be back later
<hollandlucas> k
<nicolas> gotta go, thxs for the help! bye :)
<etalli_> see you later, nicolas
<etalli_> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<icecruncher> !ping
<ubotu> pong
<etalli-> !ping
<ubotu> pong
* etalli- breaks into applause
<nosrednaekim> ping
<nosrednaekim> ah! one point for me in Ping-pong!
<nosrednaekim> 20 more to go!
<etalli-> !ping
<ubotu> pong
<etalli-> !ping
<etalli-> I win!
<icecruncher> !windows
<ubotu> For help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<etalli-> Who was talking about Windows?
<etalli-> !equivalents
<ubotu> A comprehensive list of of Windows-equivalent applications in Linux can be found at http://www.linuxrsp.ru/win-lin-soft/table-eng.html and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WhatWindowsUsersWant
* icecruncher sells etalli-'s soul to Bil Gates
<etalli-> Help!!!!  Wait.  Bil Gates isn't the devil.   That would be Bill Gates.
<icecruncher> no, I mean Bil
* etalli- sells icecruncher's soul to Bill Gates for a dollar.
<etalli-> What?
<etalli-> Who is Bil Gates?
<icecruncher> agh
<icecruncher> Bil meaning the entire family
<etalli-> OK
<icecruncher> lol, actually spelling mistake :)
<darkrift411> bil as the the first part of the amount of his net worth?
<darkrift411> q: i have a pocket pc, raki and multisync
<etalli-> Good, cause I thought you were either a little slow, or that you were foreign and that meant the family of in some other language
<darkrift411> when i plug in my ppc, i see
<darkrift411> * huw_ (n=huw@88-106-205-197.dynamic.dsl.as9105.com) has joined #kubuntu
<icecruncher> haahaha
<darkrift411> erm
<darkrift411> 331.676000]  usb 1-1: new full speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 4
<darkrift411> [  331.900000]  usb 1-1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
<darkrift411> and lsusb shows it
<darkrift411> but nothing else finds it
<darkrift411> any ideas as to what i could do?
<icecruncher> etalli-: I'm neither, lol, well tired...
* darkrift411 takes silence as a "no"
* darkrift411 thinks silence is the perfect seque for sleep
<darkrift411> segue*
<darkrift411> gn all
<darkrift411> or gm for most
<etalli-> Poll:  What IRC client are you using?  I am trying to choose one.
<icecruncher> darkrift411: sorry, no
<icecruncher> etalli-: Konversation
<vzduch> irssi
<nosrednaekim> konversation
* nosrednaekim is listening to Ocean Floor (radio remix) by Audio Adrenaline on Worldwide [Amarok] 
<Tm_T> irssi
<nosrednaekim> thats why I like it ^^^
<etalli-> :)
<Tm_T> nosrednaekim: well, those scripts can be in any client
<nosrednaekim> Tm_T: but they aren't.
<Tm_T> aren't what?
<Tm_T> there by default?
<nosrednaekim> yeah
<Tm_T> hrr
<Tm_T> glad they aren't
<Tm_T> I have habit to kickban overusing of scripts
<Tm_T> (not here though)
<nosrednaekim> EEEK!
<nosrednaekim> perdon perdon senor Tm_T!
<Tm_T> haha
* Tm_T hides
<icecruncher> Sysinfo for 'machinata07': Linux 2.6.20-16-generic running KDE 3.5.7, CPU: Celeron (Mendocino) at 334 MHz (669 bogomips), HD: 7/36GB, RAM: 183/186MB, 148 proc's, 8.35h up
<icecruncher> nosrednaekim: I agree< very nice scripts
<Tm_T> I agree, very irrelevant and noisy stuff
<Tm_T> !offtopic
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<nosrednaekim> !slap Tm_T
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about slap tm_t - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<nosrednaekim> er
<icecruncher> hehe, can be usefulll though
<Tm_T> yes, your hardware setup IS offtopic
<nosrednaekim> ok Tm_T
<Tm_T> unless related to support question ofcourse (;
* icecruncher screams at nosrednaekim to hide
* Tm_T hides
<icecruncher> sory tm_T
<Tm_T> icecruncher: hum, what we're hiding?
<nosrednaekim> mice st all come out to play
<nosrednaekim> *et al
* mode/#kubuntu [-o Tm_T]  by Tm_T
<icecruncher> Tm_T: hide from you, the op
<icecruncher> ah
<Tm_T> icecruncher: I'm not op
<etalli_> ?
<icecruncher> not anymore
<Tm_T> never been, you must been dreaming
<icecruncher> it's all in you head, right?
<etalli_> It had the little @ next to your name
<Tm_T> ah that, that's just silly hat
<icecruncher> ""Tm_T takes channel operator privileges from Tm_T""
<icecruncher> lol
<etalli_> Oh, I must have missed that.
<Tm_T> icecruncher: never happened
<Tm_T> ;--P
<flami> Hi , can i create a ad hoc wlan with knetworkmanager ? I read about Networkmanager that you just need to create a new network , but i cant find that button in Knetworkmanager .
<etalli_> Flaming space!  I just figured out who etalli is.  Preform whois on etalli and etalli_.  It's my other computer
<flami> an evil nick steal ? ;)
<etalli> Yay!
<etalli> I am in my happy place.
<icecruncher> etalli: Konversation has some really nice commands
<icecruncher> Beer load [      \              ]  30%
<etalli> What about Beer load [    \              ]  30%
<Tm_T> icecruncher: stop
<icecruncher> yesur
<Tm_T> etalli: #kubuntu-offtopic for that thanks
<squall2> hasan2 where r u
<etalli> icecruncher: lets go!
<DexterF> hi
<DexterF> tried writing an iso image to cd-rw with k3b, deosn't work. k3b stalls, the it goes "buffer overflow, reduce speed"
<squall2> what is going on hasan2
<icecruncher> etalli: come on
<DexterF> that cdrw works fine at 10x, tested, rather unused
<DexterF> copied the wodim command to konsole, says cant open scsi driver
<DexterF> as root!
<DexterF> pointers?
<eagles0513875> !sourceomatic
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<Karti> Hi all, just a qucick one. I absolutely love Kubuntu 7.04 and its now on my main PC. (So its my way to force me to use Linux!) but what is the general opinion about moving to the next version every 6 months? Its just that 7.1 looks good as well? Any ideas?
<[nk] > keeping with the latest packages is what keeps me happy
<Karti> [nk] : But I can do that with the Adept Package Manager can I not?
<Karti> I think the 7.04 is supported for 18 months which is fine, I just wondered if I would have to install all my apps again with each new version rather than just transfer my home partition accross
<llutz> Karti: if you have installed all your apps from the official repos, you should be able to upate/upgrade to 7.10 later with adept
<etalli> Karti:  Where did you get 7.1 from?  The next version will be 7.10.  The first number is the last of the year (2007) and the two after are the month (October, April)
<etalli> Or was that a typo.
<Karti> llutz: I have kept it all within the normal repos and some recommended ones (for exampleflash nvidea etc)
<vzduch> flashplayer and nvidia are in multiverse afaik
<Karti> etalli: Sorry, just thinking maths.......and leaving the 0 out :(
<etalli> Ha.
<Karti> As a new user I used "the 13 things to do to Ubuntu before you use it" webpage which suggested some others
<icecruncher> Karti: what site is that?
<etalli> Oh, where's that.  That would be interesting to read to see if I've done them all.
<vzduch> never heard of
<etalli> Ahh!  You beat me to it!
<icecruncher> etalli: same here
<icecruncher> yo eagles
<Karti> Here you go > http://linuxondesktop.blogspot.com/2007/05/13-must-do-things-on-new-ubuntu-704.html
<etalli> yay.  Read.
<eagles0513875> sup
<vzduch> for my first Kubuntu install I used http://www.howtoforge.com/the_perfect_desktop_ubuntu7.04 as a rough guide
<Karti> It enabled me to have everything that I required to move away from Windows (if I remember correctly)
<vzduch> Medibuntu shouldn't be a problem
<vzduch> I got that too, but I found it through other sources
<eagles0513875> would the msft equivalent of medibuntu be media center lol
<eagles0513875> !aptfix
<ubotu> If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<Karti> vzduch: The site is a good one, complete with screenshots
<etalli> since when are Google Earth, picasa, Adobe Reader, and Skype must haves
<eagles0513875> lol
<Karti> etalli: Never said I used them all ;)
<eagles0513875> skype isnt picasa is a good picture program google earth is total up to the person
<eagles0513875> lol
<icecruncher> oh wow, nice guide
<vzduch> Google Earth and Picasa are definitively not necessary
<vzduch> Skype depends on the ppl you hang out with ;)
<llutz> so does acroread
<vzduch> Acroread is, like it or not, the best PDF viewer around
<icecruncher> vzduch: neitehr are microsoft fonts
<eagles0513875> !sourcomatic
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sourcomatic - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<eagles0513875> !sourceomatic
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<vzduch> Msft fonts are not necessary indeed
<Karti> I will admit to using Acrobat though...
<icecruncher> neither is d4x
<eagles0513875> Karti: i think alot of us use acrobat lol
<vzduch> llutz: just take a read through the pages of the Scribus project.. they see too many deficiencies w/ the alternatives (i.e. Kpdf, gpdf, xpdf and whatnot) so they recommend using Acroread for good results
<llutz> vzduch: depends on your needs, kpdf works fine _for me_
<Karti> Just out of interest is there a application that can view all file types?
<icecruncher> I don't think so, although you can do a lot with konqueror + plugins
<llutz> Karti: less :)
<Karti> an example would be this http://www.explorerview.com
<kain> hello
<etalli> lol
<icecruncher> ello
<kain> i installed the demo of a program... installed the full version demo still runs... i need to uninstall the demo but it's not in my package manager or anything
<Karti> but like you said with Konquerer you should get the same idea
<icecruncher> Karti: yes
<kain> i did find an uninstall file but when i try to run in the terminal it doesn't uninstall?
<kain> help please?
<Karti> kain: what program?
<icecruncher> kain: what program? how did you install it?
<kain> bridge construction set
<kain> i sudo
<icecruncher> kain: you used command line?
<kain> yes
<kain> for the bin
<icecruncher> kain: do sudo apt-get remove <prgram name>
<icecruncher> Karti: this site might help you make a choice between filemanagers. http://www.linux.com/articles/113952
<kain> says couldn't find package
<kain> this isthe path to the uninstall: /usr/local/games/BridgeConstructionSetDemo/uninstall
<Karti> <program name> should be the same name that you used to install it
<kain> such as: ./bcsdemo_v1_3.sh.bin?
<icecruncher> kain: try a dpkg -l | grep <name> to see if it's there
<icecruncher> kain: no, you used the name, try bcs or bcsdemo
<Karti> icecruncher: just reading the site - cheers ;)
<kain> i just get a new command line
<kain> doesn't do anything
<kain> can i manually use the uninstall file?
<kain> i even looked on their forums for uninstall nothing
<kain> it has an uninstall file i am just new to linux/kubuntu
<icecruncher> kain: in command line go to that folder
<icecruncher> kain: then type ./unistall
<icecruncher> or whtever
<kain> k
<eagles0513875> what does this mean guys
<eagles0513875> # Automatically generated sources.list
<eagles0513875> # http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic/
<eagles0513875> #
<eagles0513875> # If you get GPG errors with this sources.list, locate the GPG key in this file
<eagles0513875> # and run these commands (where KEY is replaced with that key)
<eagles0513875> #
<eagles0513875> # gpg --keyserver hkp://subkeys.pgp.net --recv-keys KEY
<eagles0513875> # gpg --export --armor KEY | sudo apt-key add -
<eagles0513875> #
<eagles0513875> # If you don't know what to do with this file, read
<juan> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<eagles0513875> # https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/CommandLine
<crdlb> !paste | eagles0513875
<eagles0513875> # Ubuntu supported packages
<ubotu> eagles0513875: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<eagles0513875> # GPG key: 437D05B5
<eagles0513875> deb http://mt.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu gutsy main restricted
<eagles0513875> deb http://mt.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu gutsy-updates main restricted
<eagles0513875> deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu gutsy-security main restricted
<crdlb> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Riddell, fdoving, Mez, jpatrick, seth_k, apokryphos, nalioth, Hobbsee, robotgeek, imbrandon, gnomefreak, Hawkwind, trappist, LjL, Jucato,  haggai, fooishbar, crimsun, seth, apokryphos, DBO, nixternal or PriceChild!
<eagles0513875> # Ubuntu community supported packages
<eagles0513875> # GPG key: 437D05B5
<eagles0513875> deb http://mt.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu gutsy universe multiverse
<eagles0513875> deb http://mt.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu gutsy-updates universe multiverse
<eagles0513875> deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu gutsy-security universe multiverse
<eagles0513875> # Ubuntu backports project
<etalli> Ahh drowning in flood!
<_4strO> eagles0513875: STOOOOOOOOOOOOOP
<_4strO> eagles0513875: STOOOOOOOOOOOOOP
* mode/#kubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [+b *!*@88.203.73.158]  by Hobbsee
* eagles0513875 was kicked off #kubuntu by Hobbsee (Hobbsee)
<etalli> Thank you!
<_4strO> lol
<Hobbsee> my goodness....
<Hobbsee> i thought he had more sense than that.
<_4strO> i think he didn't see our warning
<Hobbsee> he's been in this channel before.  it's not hard to see a topic
<kain> ice: it says: Could not find a usable uninstall program. Aborting.
<_4strO> yep
<kain> what should i do to uninstall?
<etalli> Where is $KDEDIR?
<kain> just delete the folder?
<_4strO> kain: how do you install it ?
<_4strO> hox did you ...
<_4strO> how*
<_4strO> lol
<_4strO> fucking fingers
<Hobbsee> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<kain> i did so with the command line
<_4strO> sorry ...
<kain> i am trying to uninstall with the command line with no luck
* mode/#kubuntu [-b *!*@88.203.73.158]  by Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> we'll see if he can behave and not flood
<kain> also the program isn't in any package managers
<_4strO> kain: did you try to ./your_uninstall_file ?
<kain> yes
<kain> said
<kain> Could not find a usable uninstall program. Aborting.
<kain> i want to use the full version i just purchased not the demo
<kain> but it keeps running the demo
<_4strO> kain: what's your application and where did you find iot ?
<kain> garagegames.com
<kain> bridge construction set
<_4strO> ok will look
<kain> http://chroniclogic.com/
<pag> kain, did you try to uninstall it with sudo, or normal user?
<kain> sudo
<_4strO> try with normal user :p
<kain> k
<eagles0513875> sry bout that guys
<eagles0513875> i forgot that the shell doesnt allow one to use the ctrl c shortcut to copy stuff
<kain> 4str0
<kain> kain@kain-laptop:~$ cd /usr/local/games/BridgeConstructionSetDemo
<kain> kain@kain-laptop:/usr/local/games/BridgeConstructionSetDemo$ ./uninstall
<kain> Could not find a usable uninstall program. Aborting.
<kain> kain@kain-laptop:/usr/local/games/BridgeConstructionSetDemo$
<kain> ?????
<_4strO> kain: think there is no uninstall file
<llutz> kain head -1 /usr/local/games/BridgeConstructionSetDemo/uninstall
<kain> i get this
<kain> kain@kain-laptop:~$ head -1 /usr/local/games/BridgeConstructionSetDemo/uninstall
<kain> #! /bin/sh
<kain> kain@kain-laptop:~$
<kain> what should i do?
<llutz> kain: it's just a shell-script, look what it does and try to fix it
<_4strO> kain: can you paste the result of : ls /usr/local/games/BridgeConstructionSetDemo ?
<kain> i don't know how to code that
<kain> kain@kain-laptop:~$  ls /usr/local/games/BridgeConstructionSetDemo
<gnomefreak> on pastebin please
<kain> bcs                        files         prop            SDL LPGL.txt
<kain> bcs.bmp                    font.bmp      readmedemo.txt  settings.cfg
<kain> bcs-linux-openal-fixer.sh  hwconfig.cfg  readme.txt      setup
<kain> bcsnosound                 Manual.url    rungamens.sh    sound
<kain> Chronic.url                object        rungame.sh      texture
<kain> eulademo.txt               OpenAL32.dll  sdl.dll         uninstall
<kain> kain@kain-laptop:~$
* mode/#kubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by gnomefreak
<shane2peru> !paste @ kain
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about paste @ kain - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<shane2peru> !pastebin @ kain
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pastebin @ kain - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<shane2peru> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<gnomefreak> ahcant use @ either > or |
<kain> sorry about that
<gnomefreak> !pastebin | kain
<ubotu> kain: please see above
<kain> sorry
<kain> i did see
<gnomefreak> !pastebin
<kain> dude i get it
<gnomefreak> the bot shouldnt do that
<_4strO> kain: how you install it ? ./install ?
<kain> ?
<kain> no
<kain> i just opened the bin
<kain> in terminal under sudo
<_4strO> the game is still running ?
<kain> nope
<_4strO> kain: not sure you install anything  :p
<kain> i can't even right click and delete the stupid file
<kain> lol i've been running it
<kain> how can i just trash the whole folder since it's got root permissions and group?
<_4strO> kain: is it you who place the files in /usr/local/games/ ?N
<kain> that was just the default location it chose
<llutz> kain sudo rm -rf /usr/local/games/BridgeConstructionSetDemo/
<shane2peru> kain:  do you just want to change the permissions?
<_4strO> kai
<_4strO> kain: type what llutz wrote
<llutz> kain: after that, look into the other /usr/local subfolders for "BridgeConstruction...:" and delete it too, if one exist
<kain> ok
<kain> thanks
<_4strO> kain: and check if you have a ~/BridgeConstructionSetDemo or something like this
<shane2peru> llutz: that should get rid of the folder too.
<llutz> shane2peru: sure
<shane2peru> llutz: key word there, should. :)
<llutz> shane2peru: it will
<kain> llutz what is the command for a file not a folder
<kain> i found 2 files in /usr/bin
<llutz> kain rm file
<Kjellviz> Hi, when i try to access my other (windows) partitions and/or my ext usb hdd, i get this error: Error - kio_media_mounthelper.    hal-storage-removable-media-all-options refused uid 1000
<juan> if i have grub on a partition do i put the place i mounted the boot partion in as --root-directory=/tmp/boot
<Kjellviz> hal-storage-fixed-mount-all-options refused uid 1000 for my internal hdd partitions
<kain> ok now should i install the full version of this thing a different way?'
<Kjellviz> any ideas ?
<Kjellviz> (it was working fine in gnome btw)
<llutz> kain: if they don't offer a .deb you will have to install it the known way
<vzduch> how about creating a .deb w/ checkinstall?
<starz> argh
* starz stabs ppl who are awake
<starz> anyone good at getting grub to redetect other operating systems?
<starz> im quad booting and its not working quite right
<shane2peru> starz: I have played around quite a bit with Grub!
<shane2peru> starz: never got to quad booting, only triple booting. :)
* icecruncher is insulted by starz's stab, but cannot hel0p him
<starz> ;_;
<starz> well i got edgy / xp / feisty / fedora7
<icecruncher> why edgy? ust upgrade
<starz> what i really need to do is a redetect of all os's on the hdd's like during the install
<shane2peru> starz: ok, what is not booting?
<starz> icecruncher, i keep one of em edgy b/c its more stable
<icecruncher> k
<starz> shane2peru, its not just that there's a lot of crapola thats extra in there
<shane2peru> starz: than fiesty??
<starz> but fedora per se
<starz> no.
<starz> daa4ewt20-439ur023.
<starz> there is no need to upgrade.
<starz> i already HAVE a feisty install.
<starz> i need to redetect all os's on my hdd's like with the install disk
<starz> but i DONT wanna reinstall.
<starz> ive highly customized quite a few things.
<shane2peru> who is controlling the grub, you don't have to re-install, just edit your grub menu.
<starz> there used to be a way to do this from the alternate install cd but that doesnt work anymore.
<starz> which sud
<starz> sux even
<icecruncher> starz: can you mount them?
<icecruncher> starz: as in are the entries in fstab
<icecruncher> ?
<llutz> starz: sudo update-grub
<shane2peru> starz: who has control of grub?
<starz> llutz, tried it didnt work
<starz> shane2peru, edgy on (hd0,1)
<shane2peru> starz: are you in edgy now?
<Kjellviz> Hi, when i try to access my other (windows) partitions and/or my ext usb hdd, i get this error: Error - kio_media_mounthelper.    hal-storage-removable-media-all-options refused uid 1000
<starz> llutz, doing so only redetected kernels in the running partition install
<starz> shane2peru, yes
<Kjellviz> any ideas ?
<shane2peru> starz: in the terminal type:  cat /boot/grub/menu.lst and paste the results in pastebin
<starz> Kjellviz, have you installed ntfs-3g
<starz> kay
<shane2peru> starz: as well as sudo fdisk -l
<starz> /dev/hdb3       /media/hdb3     ntfs-3g     defaults,locale=en_US.utf8   0    0
<starz> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<starz> for the record
<starz> if i dont break avahi dns stuff is usually very slow on feisty
<Kjellviz> starz: no, but it was working fine before i installed kde/kubuntu desktop
<starz> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27954/
<starz> Kjellviz, what were you running before that
<Kjellviz> starz: native ubuntu install
<starz> gnome eh
<Kjellviz> starz: i just apt-getted kde
<Kjellviz> yer
<starz> ah
<starz> Kjellviz, sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<starz> ive never had that particular problem
<starz> your probably missing some of the extras
<starz> shane2peru, is that making sense there? my pastebin?
<shane2peru> starz: yep, which hdd/partition is your Fedora installation?
<starz> hdb2
<shane2peru> starz: all your titles read Ubuntu :)
<starz> i know i deleted that bit a minute ago
<llutz> starz: edit menu.lst manually and add needed entries
<starz> and ran the update-grub
<starz> :P
<starz> llutz, i'm trying like heck to avoid that
<icecruncher> starz: that's way to may entries
<starz> icecruncher, probably
<starz> thus the desire to redetect all os's
<starz> do you rememeber with um
<Kjellviz> starz: but ive already got kubuntu desktop installed ><
<starz> 5.10 you could use alternate to redetect everything?
<starz> just go through the install process till you got to partitioning and mount things where they should be
<starz> then tell it not to write over any of hte partitions but let it rewrite on swap
<starz> get the error and skip to grub?
<starz> then it would do that?
<shane2peru> starz: ok, Fedora isn't even in the Menu list!
<starz> i would grab that disk but it had trouble killing partitions
<starz> shane2peru, i said i deleted it from the grub
<icecruncher> starz: how about backing it up, and rewriting it yoursef
<starz> it was ubuntustudio before
<starz> icecruncher, i legitimately have quite a few kernels in each, and would REALLY rather not.
<shane2peru> starz: can you mount that partition and paste the /boot/grub/ contents of the fedora partition?
<starz> sure
<shane2peru> starz: it is easy to write a new entry, just copy the other above it.
<shane2peru> starz: also if there is a menu.lst if you can get me that contents in the fedora partition.
<shane2peru> starz: from the fedora partition
<icecruncher> aye shane2peru
<mustasj> Is there another gnutella client than limewire/frostwire . preferable not java based.
<starz> shane2peru, icecruncher http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27956/
<starz> mustasj, yeah
<shane2peru> icecruncher: have done it a few times, playing around with distros.
<starz> gtk-gnutilla i believe
<starz> there are others: sudo apt-cache search gnutilla
<starz> add in correct spellings
<starz> gnutella?
<not-Timmay> does anyone use GIMP?
<starz> arg i always get that wrong sorry
<not-Timmay> sorry...BlueFish
<starz> not-Timmay, eh?
<jussi01> not-Timmay: I have, whats the issue?
<shane2peru> starz: can you copy lines 14 - 22 from your Fedora menu.lst into your edgy menu.lst at the very end, so as not to mess up any other lines.
<mustasj> starz: I belive limewire is based on the gnutella network. I remember in earlier KDE days there was a client apollon, but it looks like it's out of development
<not-Timmay> Is there a way I can pipe the document i'm working on from my computer to the server that hosts my website?
<dwbell> hello, kubuntu 7.04 freezes randomly every few days. not under load, mouse pointer still moves. Any Idea where to start looking in the logs?
<starz> mldonkey-server gtk-gnutella
<starz> thats basically it mustasj i think
<shane2peru> starz: did you get that?  Does that make sense?
<starz> shane2peru, yeah/
<starz> i get you but
<starz> what about when i update stuff.
<starz> is there no way to do a full redetect anymore?
<starz> like i said there used to be but its had a history of messing up partitions
<shane2peru> starz: backup that menu.lst and keep it, I'm not sure about updating it automagically.
<mustasj> starz: I'll check thoose out, thanks
<starz> and with the current alternate install disks it ends up reinstalling to dirty mount anyway
<starz> mustasj, yeah
<shane2peru> you are quadbooting man, you need to roll up your sleeves and get into the grub list yourself :)
<starz> shane2peru, yeah
<starz> i get u
<starz> but i disagree.
<starz> ubuntu has AWESOME detecting of other os's
<starz> this should DEFINATELY be a feature
<shane2peru> starz: there may be another way, but I'm really not sure :)
<starz> =/
<shane2peru> most users are not triple booting, much less quad booting :), they are average users, you are above average.
<eagles0513875> lol
<eagles0513875> i could be quad booting if i had the space
<icecruncher> shane2peru: lol
<eagles0513875> and not filling up my laptop with junk
<shane2peru> eagles0513875: I used to triple boot, but it was too much work.  Dual is enough for me. :)
<starz> shane2peru, im addicted to trying linux's
<eagles0513875> lol
<starz> thats why i quad boot
<eagles0513875> lol
<starz> was using arch linux for a bit
<starz> dont really like it that much
<starz> thinking about dsl-n
<eagles0513875> im addicting to testing out new operating systems even if they r msft crap
<starz> i try to try a new one every couple weeks or so
<starz> lol eagles0513875
<shane2peru> starz: I'm with you, I enjoy trying distros, but they are always going to be messing things up, so you are going to have to learn a lot of that stuff.
<starz> yeah im lucky on space - 200 + 500gig drives
<starz> shane2peru, im starting to think i need to ask devs
<etalli> Why aren't we allowed to use colors
<etalli> !colors
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about colors - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<icecruncher> starz: 200 500gigs?
<shane2peru> starz: I have slowed down quite a bit now, booted into kubuntu this am, couldn't log in, Suse had messed up my /home directory. :)
<eagles0513875> shane
<eagles0513875> chunk suse
<eagles0513875> its a resource hog
<alvyn> hi, do somebody know something about installing/using nokia 6230i vith usb cable?
<shane2peru> starz: I'm wondering if you should be a dev :) lol
<icecruncher> eagles0513875: yep
<eagles0513875> i got into suse with 9.0 then bought 10.0 and then found out bout the amazing kubuntu
<eagles0513875> never want to try another linux distro again
<icecruncher> eagles0513875: simmilar history
<eagles0513875> plus ive found the most stable and most advanced 64bit operating system out there
<eagles0513875> the best developed one too
<shane2peru> eagles0513875: I'm trying 10.2, it isn't bad
<icecruncher> shane2peru: I wonder about 10.3
<icecruncher> :)
<eagles0513875> ya but still u have to have a rather powerful system with it
<starz> shane2peru, lol
<shane2peru> starz: oh, if you can't boot into Fedora, when the grub menu comes up, you can manually edit lines by hitting 'e' on the line you want to edit.
<starz> if i figure it out i'll post a howto
<starz> naw itl work like that
<starz> its just messy
<shane2peru> starz: save you a bunch of time in re-booting
<shane2peru> however write down what you get to work as it doesn't save it.
<shane2peru> starz: what ever you do, don't re-order your grub menu list, always add others to the bottom, the top one gets overwritten with kernel upgrades.
<shane2peru> starz: messy, If you don't like all those options, just comment a few out :) put a # sign before it.
<shane2peru> makes it easy to add them back in later.
<shane2peru> eagles0513875: yeah, I think Suse did run a little slower than Kubuntu.
<etalli> !ping
<ubotu> pong
<sumigamer> guys when I ./configure something is it necessary to do it as root??
<etalli> !ping
<sonoftheclayr> sumigamer: don't do it as root
<etalli> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<not-Timmay> jussi01: Is there a way I can pipe the document i'm working on from my computer to the server that hosts my website?
<eagles0513875> trust me it does
<jussi01> not-Timmay: like live?
<not-Timmay> yea
<jussi01> i dont think so, but i could be wrong...
<eagles0513875> im on a 2ghz athlon 64 machine and i have the same in my desktop
<eagles0513875> 512mb of ram in there
<not-Timmay> hmmm yea i think you're right
<not-Timmay> i'll stick with KATE
<eagles0513875> takes long to install the os and lode into gnome or kde
<eagles0513875> not-Timmay: try nano
<shane2peru> eagles0513875: I'm on a 3GHZ with 512MB ram
<eagles0513875> lol
<icecruncher> or the mousepad or whatever from xubuntu
<eagles0513875> well ive overclocked my desktop to 2.9
<eagles0513875> lol
<eagles0513875> on stock aircooling
<shane2peru> I forget the processor, it is rather new though,
<shane2peru> oh, Petnium D, it's a sticker on the box :)
<shane2peru> the sticker is on the box :)
<shane2peru> I'm going to upgrade the ram to 1GB though.
<not-Timmay> is there also something that can scan for errors and tell me what the issues is? my webpage works fine for FireFix but when it's launched in IE I get a lot of errors and when I check the line and col it doesn't make sense
<icecruncher> shane2peru: try /sysinfo in konversation
<shane2peru> icecruncher: in konversation or terminal?
<icecruncher> shane2peru: konversation
<shane2peru> Sysinfo for 'shane-desktop': Linux 2.6.20-16-generic running KDE 3.5.6, CPU: Intel(R)Pentium(R)DCPU3.00GHz at 2400 MHz (5994 bogomips), , RAM: 488/493MB, 143 proc's, 1.19h up
<shane2peru> icecruncher: that is cool
<shane2peru> icecruncher: there must be a list of those commands around somewhere?
<icecruncher> shane2peru: setting -> configure konversation
<starz> gah?
<starz> shane2peru, no its not that
<icecruncher> shane2peru: then command aliases
<starz> there should be an option to redetect everything.
<starz> say you have the linux-386 package in
<shane2peru> icecruncher: found them, thanks
<shane2peru> starz: what happened?
<icecruncher> shane2peru: np
<starz> thats just gonna keep the latest 386 kernel in and if you dont trim it youll end up with quite a few
<starz> oh im gonna check out supergrubdisk
<starz> mm
<starz> actually nope doesnt work
<starz> darn
<shane2peru> starz: oh yeah, I forgot about supergrubdisk, backup your current menu.lst though.
<shane2peru> starz: don't loose what you have :)
<shane2peru> starz: what error did it give you?
<starz> o thellwith it
<starz> im gonna try this other other OTHER method
<starz> i'll be back in about 10 minutes either way
<starz> well
<starz> if it goes bad more like 45
<sumigamer> guys when I ./configure super karamba, it says that Qt (  >=Qt 3.3 and <4.0) and to check the headers and libraries
<sumigamer> guys when I ./configure super karamba, it says that Qt (  >=Qt 3.3 and <4.0) and to check the headers and libraries
<pag> sumigamer, is there some reason, why you want to install from outside the repos?
<sumigamer> pag, can I download that from the repos??
<pag> !info superkaramba
<ubotu> superkaramba: a program based on karamba improving the eyecandy of KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:3.5.6-0ubuntu2 (feisty), package size 533 kB, installed size 1428 kB
<ksivaji> !pastebin
<pag> sumigamer, remember to make sure you have universe enabled :)
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<sumigamer> pag, how  do I enable universe in adept??
<pag> !universe | sumigamer
<ubotu> sumigamer: The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<khaije1> i'm looking for widgets to display system info on kubuntu. I've used karamba and liked it, but is there anything that is optimized for beryl?
<ksivaji> please someone answer for my general question http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27962/
<graham> Hey, is there anyway I can make a sort of login script so that when a user logs in it mounts a samba share with their username
<icecruncher> lol you see the no download limit?
<icecruncher> nm
<llutz> ksivaji: when using tcp/ip data isn't encrypted by default, it's just splitted  to fit the paket-size
<llutz> ksivaji: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/TCPIP
<ksivaji> llutz thanks
<SillyZ> gmornin, Im a cable-modem user/subscriber and under windows I had to use a program called TCPOptimize to get the proper tcpip setting to obtain full speed from my isp, ive done a few tests here in kubuntu and it seems I need to do the same again , any such application for linux like winblows' tcpoptimize?
<manu_> hi i wanted to create a small flashmovie is this possible with linux? without this macromedia windows commercial software?
<manu_> i didnt found any software
<llutz> SillyZ: 1. it's called windows 2. use ifconfig or ip
<manu_> only heard something about it with openoffice but didnt found it
<shane2peru> manu_: I think that OpenOffice Presentation can export to flash
<shane2peru> I think you have to export to a flash file, never done it though.
<SillyZ> llutz: well yes, i know its called whinhosed , I guess Ill have to take a look at what tcpoptimize did for exact configuration of the tcpip stack and then bring that similiar config over to kubuntu
<manu_> shane2peru: yap have seen it but its only i frame without animation and my  aim is to put single frames ov a blender rendering movie in flash behind each other (like a gif animation) with transaprent background
* dr_willis is always leary of the various tcpOptmize stuff. :)
<dr_willis> In theory you could figure out what settings it set on windows. and set them under linux by hand.
<dr_willis> about all it could set i think would be the mtu, and a few other things.  Aint tweaked that stuff in years.
<SillyZ> aye dr_willis
<SillyZ> it was mainly the tcp_receive window that got opened up iirc , mtu was 1500
<dr_willis> heck - i forget even how to set that stuff under linux now.
<ksivaji> shane2peru is it possible to create presentation movie with openoffice
<shane2peru> manu_: these are more video, but I thought I saw something under one of these:  Kino or avidemux
<shane2peru> ksivaji: not sure about that, I would check those two programs I just posted.
<SillyZ> hows about flash player under kubuntu w/ thunderbird ? -- Ive installed it, plugins are in /home/name/.mozillia/plugins but still no go
<shane2peru> ksivaji: or qdvdauthor
<manu_> shane2peru: hm and terhe is no tool like macromedia flash? not available for a such big distribution
<dr_willis> all ive ever done is apt-get install the flash stuff. and it works for me under firefox. and Konqueror but not opera. :)
<manu_> i cant this flash speech and im not a friend of flash but i need a small movie
<to6eto> haw to install kde 4 ?
<shane2peru> manu_: not really sure, I don't work with flash much check here: http://www.linuxalt.com/
<manu_> only frame after frame, pixelgraphics
<to6eto> http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-alpha1.php
<to6eto> hmm ?
<shane2peru> manu_: one of those video programs I recommended lets you add pictures and make a movie out of still frames.
<SillyZ> whats the apt-get package name for macromedias' flash player anyone?
<ksivaji> is there any thing in linux like windows movie maker?
<dr_willis> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<llutz> SillyZ: flashplugin-nonfree
<manu_> shane2peru: one of those... which? both?
<shane2peru> ksivaji: I think kino is the closest thing to movie maker
<SillyZ> thanks
<manu_> and is it easy?
<manu_> or have i first read some tutorials
<shane2peru> manu_: I really don't remember I was making something else and noticed it.
<mios> alguien habla castellano?
<shane2peru> manu_: I think it is kino
<llutz> manu_: ManDVD, ManSlide,but both are not in the repos
<shane2peru> !spanish
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<SillyZ> hmmm well that didnt work, flashplugin-nonfree, is that for Konq? or firebird?
<manu_> llutz: i prefer a program like adobe photoshop ime
<shane2peru> mios: si hablo espaol, pero es mi segunda idioma :)
<manu_> imageready but for flash
<llutz> manu_: gimp
<manu_> or like the big macromedia suite
<llutz> manu_: then use windows
<mios> shane2peru: necesito ayuda con adept manager
<manu_> llutz: i like linux very much and tehre is alternative for every thing even crap^^ and there is no reasonable flash software?
<SillyZ> ok it seems its working in konq, but unable to click on anything once a flash is loaded, but firefox still gets nothing
<shane2peru> mios: estoy aprendiendo KDE, entonces puedo tratar de ayudarte, pero no te prometo nada. :)
<dr_willis> flash software - to make flash? call the makers of flash and complaine..
<mios> shane2peru: no puedo instalar nada
<llutz> manu_: flash is proprietary crap
<dr_willis> If they wont write it.. well.....
<BluesKaj_> WTH is going on with freenode ..it rejects my nick saying it's already in use when it isn't
<dr_willis> if they wont license the specs/info to do it...
<icecruncher> they have a linux version... coding only though
<icecruncher> for flash
<Pazy> Can someone help me, im new to kubuntu and after i updated it (using the full update option on Adept package manager thing) I cant get to the desktop
<dr_willis> ive always wished flash would just DIE off. :)
<dr_willis> seen it used badly - in too many bad ways.
<icecruncher> yes
<manu_> llutz: yes i know, i make websites without flashsupport  and it has many diadvatages, but now i have to make a little movie
<shane2peru> mios: eso no es bien, no estoy seguro de esto.  quizas en #kubuntu-es encuentras ayuda, pues no se mucho sobre adept.
<dr_willis> Then theres ' Homestarrunner.com '    :0
<mios> shane2peru: ok muchas gracias :-)
<shane2peru> mios: o si hablas ingles pregunta aqui
<icecruncher> haha
<manu_> and i dont have the macromedia suite so i have to download it illegally to make this stupid video :(
<shane2peru> mios: de nada.
<mios> mi ingles es muy pobre :(
<eagles0513875> mios solo ingles aqui por favor
<dr_willis> i wonder if ffmpeg can convert avi to flash.
<eagles0513875> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<eagles0513875> para ti mios
<manu_> mios: hablo tambien espanol
<icecruncher> dr_willis: I hate flash based websites expecially
<icecruncher> nasty
<dr_willis> icecruncher,  im finding more and more web sites taht i cant even print. :( which is annoying.
<ksivaji> !kino
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kino - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<eagles0513875> manu i mios por favor usar espanol por favor
<eagles0513875> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<icecruncher> dr_willis: oh yeah, tell me about it lol
<dr_willis> No Hoblo.
<shane2peru> eagles0513875: there is never anyone in the Spanish rooms. :)
<eagles0513875> i dont mean to be mean but in the rules this is strictly an english room
<shane2peru> I just checked it out, and there are five people
<shane2peru> eagles0513875: understood.
<eagles0513875> dont take it personally shane2peru
<shane2peru> starz: and how did it go?
<dr_willis> i can rember like 4 phrases from my Spanish 101 class.
<dr_willis> :)
<Pazy> Can someone help me, im new to kubuntu and after i updated it (using the full update option on Adept package manager thing) I cant get to the desktop
<dr_willis> 2 of which can get your face slapped... :)
<shane2peru> eagles0513875: no problem, I joined the spanish room :)
<eagles0513875> u in there 2
<eagles0513875> lol
<dr_willis> Pazy,  so it worked.. then after the update, it stopped loading the KDM login manager?
<shane2peru> dr_willis: yeah, probably better stick to the English room then :) lol
<user_> /server ir.lv
<BluesKaj_> dr_willis, any other reports of ppl with registered nicks having trouble logging on to freenode ?
<eagles0513875> nope
<dr_willis> BluesKaj_,  not that i have seen
<eagles0513875> i havent had any problems today
<BluesKaj_> weird
<icecruncher> nope
<eagles0513875> u having trouble
<BluesKaj_> nothing but probs
<eagles0513875> ?
<Pazy> It worked (including turning off/on over a couple of days) then I updated and i get the bootloader and a Kubuntu logo/loading bar then a flashing underscore then nothing
<manu_> llutz: still here?
<eagles0513875> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Riddell, fdoving, Mez, jpatrick, seth_k, apokryphos, nalioth, Hobbsee, robotgeek, imbrandon, gnomefreak, Hawkwind, trappist, LjL, Jucato,  haggai, fooishbar, crimsun, seth, apokryphos, DBO, nixternal or PriceChild!
<llutz> manu_: yes
<eagles0513875> any ops having problems logging in to freenode
<icecruncher> BluesKaj_: what probs?
<BluesKaj_> freenode rejects my login due my nick already in use , when it's not
<eagles0513875> ohhhhhhhh
<LongPointyStick> ?
<eagles0513875> that is whats called a ghost
<icecruncher> !ghost | BluesKaj_
<ubotu> BluesKaj_: On IRC, if you own a nick that is currently being used, you can make it quit by typing: /msg nickserv GHOST <username> <password>
<eagles0513875> ya
<eagles0513875> lol
<manu_> llutz: you say i shall use windoze but i want so i'm not able to create a little flashmovie still  containing images
<eagles0513875> that is what u gotta do blues lol that happened to me once before
<BluesKaj_> eagles0513875, thx
<eagles0513875> no prob
<shane2peru> does anyone know where to find my liblamemp3.so file for Audacity?
<BluesKaj_> icecruncher, dr_willis, thx
<icecruncher> mp
<icecruncher> *no
<icecruncher> agh np
<obelix_> #ubuntu
<shane2peru> nevermind, found it :)
<llutz> manu_: i said: if you need win-apps you should use windows. and if there aren't linux-alternatives for your needs, you'll need win-apps. flash doesn't like free software :)
<eagles0513875> blues did that help
<manu_> llutz: yeah i changed many applications of windoze  to opensource ones but dont know if terhe is a software for my needs, i'm only wondering that many apps export to flashs but none seems to work like a gif animator
<dr_willis> I think ive seen png animation features, (and gif animation?) in GIMP
<icecruncher> Hey BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hi icecruncher
<dr_willis> they take a set of images and smoosh them into a animated file. :)
<kazoobuntu> manu_: http://www.debugmode.com/wink/ may provide a roundabout way of doing what you ask - you could use avidemux or mencoder to create an AVI movie, then play it while screencapturing with wink.  Not robust, but ok for a one shot deal.
<elcuco> hi, anyone else sseing that katapult is taking 100% constantly?
<llutz> manu_: convert (imagemagick) might create animated-gifs
<dr_willis> 'smoosh' = technical term for 'some how i dont understand'
<dr_willis> heh.
<llutz> manu_: but no idea, how to convert that into flash
<BluesKaj> tried that google desktop for linux ...not recommended ...total fiasco, tied up my pc ans stalled everything ...don't think it's recommended for feisty anyway
<dr_willis> Converting AVI video to SWF using FFMPEG Scout and SWF Scout
<icecruncher> lol
<icecruncher> !worksforme
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<dr_willis> http://www.bytescout.com/ffmpegscout_avi_to_swf.html
<icecruncher> I works for me!
<dr_willis> !willworkforfood.
<icecruncher> lol
<llutz> BluesKaj: google-desktop: why should i show an us-company all my data? :)
<manu_> kazoobuntu: dr_willis hm i dont have a movie just single pictures with alpha value and like creating a gif i wnat to make a flash cause i have more than 256 colors and nicer transaprency
<manu_> it shall be like a gif animation with png
<BluesKaj> there's a nondisclosure option which most ppl will use , i'm sure
<nicolas> hello!
<llutz> BluesKaj: and you would trust it?
<icecruncher> hi nicolas
<dr_willis> ocnvert it to avi, then to flash.. of course.. if you can make an animated gif/png out of it. why not use that instead.. but  i guess it all depends on your needs.
<icecruncher> llutz: I do, dont really care though, nothing important
<llutz> icecruncher: it's not a question of"important or not"
<icecruncher> llutz: I mena, they won't know anything important
<manu_> dr_willis:  png supports animation?
<manu_> i need it for websites
<nicolas> i've a pb, again... i'm intalling FullSync but I can't edit fullsync.sh they say i haven't the right
<manu_> so the best way would be swf, cause gif gets to big and has less colors
<nicolas> do you how can i make it work?
<dr_willis> Im pretty sure there was sone animaged png thing..
<icecruncher> BluesKaj: there is a nondisclosure thingy
<manu_> nicolas: sudo
<nicolas> in Kate?
<_4strO> !kdesu
<dr_willis> Animated PNG: There's a format called MNG which is intended as a replacement for animated GIF, but without the limitations imposed by GIF
<ubotu> In KDE, use  kdesu  to run graphical applications with root privileges when you have to. Do *not* use  sudo <GUI application> ; you can muck up your permissions/config files. For what to use in GNOME, see !gksudo
<dr_willis> (for instance, MNG animations can have full color depth and either partial or full transparency)
<_4strO> nicolas: kdesu kate yourfile
<dr_willis> http://www.shallowsky.com/linux/imageformats.html
<nicolas> ok thanks! i'll try
<pinheiro> hey dudes
<pinheiro> need a bit of help with a minor issue
<nicolas> works well! thanks a lot!!
<pinheiro> were can i find a nice mplyer repository ;)
<llutz> pinheiro: medibuntu
<pinheiro> all the codecs working?
<pinheiro> or just the ones without patent issues
<manu_> dr_willis: and this format works in the browsers? how to create MNG?
<llutz> pinheiro: all i need work
<_4strO> pinheiro: medibuntu
<pinheiro> nevermind read it
<pinheiro> Medibuntu (Multimedia, Entertainment & Distractions In Ubuntu) is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons (copyright, license, patent, etc).
<pinheiro> :)
<llutz> pinheiro: http://medibuntu.sos-sts.com
<pinheiro> thanks alot
<dr_willis> manu_,  gimp would be my guess.. or imagemagic, or proberly a dozen otehr tools
<_4strO> llutz: actually medibuntu.org i think
<manu_> dr_willis: ok thx
<dr_willis> manu_,  that site is a little old. :) it dont give any good links either.. but i just was doing a quick google.
<_4strO> pinheiro: nevermind ... ory of packages that cannot be included "by default" ...
<llutz> _4strO: really? time for updating sources, thx
<_4strO> llutz: yes :p
<_4strO> llutz: and update and upgrade ;)
<MaTiAz> Where's the MP3 decoder plugin for k3b?
<llutz> libk3b2-mp3
<MaTiAz> thanks llutz
<manu_> ok dr_willis
<pinheiro> thanks guys
<pinheiro> :)
<_4strO> MaTiAz: libk3b2-mp3 | 1.0-0ubuntu2 | http://fr.archive.ubuntu.com feisty/universe Packages
<manu_> dr_willis: W3C downst support MNG either FF nor MSIE etc :(
<llutz> so,  up2date again :)
<Pazy> This mean no one can help me?
<dr_willis> manu_,  that was from that site? im pretty sure that info is very OLD
<_4strO> Pazy: ???
<_gtt_> can anyone help me install my MFD?
<Pazy> @_4stro0 I ask for help a bit ago and someone answered then nothing
<_4strO> mfd ?
<manu_> dr_willis: mo not your site gimp forum
<manu_> *no
<_gtt_> multi function device
<_gtt_> it's a hp photosmart c6180
<_gtt_> i had it installed easily in edgy (Ubuntu), but i can't get it installed in Feisty (Kubuntu)
<_gtt_> it's wireless on my network
<_4strO> Pazy: your on the PC with the liveCD ?
<ksivaji> jucato  hi
<_gtt_> i dunno why linux doesn't just recognize it as a upnp device and auto install the software
<Pazy> No im on my windows XP just now
<_4strO> can you boot on the liveCD and come back here ?
<Pazy> No when i loaded the live CD i couldent connect to the net (wired or wireless) this is only way i can get on net at mo since i cant boot Kubuntu
<_4strO> Pazy: it's gonna be complicate we need more info about the source of problem
<_4strO> Pazy: did you get the lgin screen ?
<_gtt_> damn
<Pazy> I got the boorloader and a Kubuntu logo then a flashing underscore
<dr_willis> _gtt_,  my HP Printer/scanner works decent in linux. :) but its an older one.
<stamen> !w32codecs
<ubotu> Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages, including the win32 codecs: see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - See also !Codecs
<ksivaji> how to start sql server
<Pazy> I tried using recovery mode and it then something about NVIDIA missing a referance
<eagles0513875> ksivaji: u tryign to setup a mysql server and database
<stamen> !Codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ksivaji> eagles0513875 yes
<_gtt_> mine will work fine
<_gtt_> if i can get it setup... :)
<_gtt_> so help me set it up in kubuntu
<eagles0513875> i have a link for ya ksivaji
<ksivaji> eagles0513875 can you give me that
<ksivaji> now
<eagles0513875> ksivaji: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP#head-39085275bc28194cca77d021ec362ff3003b10bc
<eagles0513875> thats the link
<_4strO> Pazy: by bootloader you mean where you choice between win and linux ?
<eagles0513875> i used that to setup my own mysql
<_gtt_> i'm just saying i dunno why it don't automatically set it up cuz it's upnp if it's gonna toot a upnp horn.
<dr_willis> for the printer part. you use the cups printer tools.. for the scanner, ya run the sane tools. is all ive done.
<Pazy> Yup
<_gtt_> CUPS printer tools... why not use hplp? but i'll take CUPS.. maybe i'm taking the wrong steps
<dr_willis> 'upnp' has very little to do  with it.
<dr_willis> !cups
<Pazy> I have 5 choices there, 4 linux's (diffrent kernals + revovery modes) and WinXP
<_4strO> Pazy: have you try to update and upgrade again in recovery session ?
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with CUPS. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<Pazy> I dont know how to do that
<dr_willis> Cups is the printer subsystem used by linux.   hplp is a specific driver i thoiugh for cups
<_4strO> Pazy: or try to boot on different kernel
<dr_willis> there is some HP service i recall using ages ago.
<eagles0513875> !hp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dr_willis> that may bee needed for full funcationilty
<_gtt_> ok.. hrmm.
<_4strO> Pazy: at least not the first
<CaBlGuY> !libmad
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about libmad - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<_gtt_> !c6180
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about c6180 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dr_willis> I dont have a hp multifinmction printer on here any more
<_gtt_> ok
<_gtt_> well, thanks for your help.
<Pazy> Ive tried all 4 Linux choices, the 2 normal modes do the same, and so do both recovery modes
<CaBlGuY> Hmmm  what codec I need to install for MP3 audio CD burning support?
<_4strO> Pazy: to update and upgrade : apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade (if your not root user, put a sudo at the beginning)
<CaBlGuY> !mp3
<Pazy> I think it might be the Nvidia driver (propiatory), is there a command to switch it back to the free one within recovery mode?
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<_4strO> Pazy: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<DexterF> guys, I fired up 7.04 live and can't see hda - where is it?
<_gtt_> if it's a SATA it's on /sda
<DexterF> no, pata
<_gtt_> most laptops and new desktops will be /sda
<DexterF> old laptop
<_gtt_> *shrug*
<DexterF> no sda there as well
<_gtt_> !hda
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hda - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Pollywog> !pilot
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pilot - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<_gtt_> what's in /media
<DexterF> nuthin
<_gtt_> dang
<_4strO> DexterF: if you're on the liveCD i think it dont automount hardrives
<joe_> Did you try all of /dev/hd[abcd] ? My old laptop had an empty primary IDE controller, everything was hooked up to the secondary... who knows why?
<DexterF> _4strO: did on 6.06
<_4strO> DexterF: try to konqueror media:/
<_4strO> and not /media :p
<DexterF> DUH :)
<CaBlGuY> so, if I try to burn an audio CD in k3b I can't add mp3's ..  says unsupported format or some such..  what do I need to install>?
<_4strO> DexterF: do you see them ?
<glenner> does anyone know how to start a text based install with the kubuntu-alternate (feisty) cd?
<_4strO> !codecs | CaBlGuY
<ubotu> CaBlGuY: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<glenner> there is no item in the bootmenu like there is with the ubuntu-alternate cd
<BluesKaj> !mp3| CaBlGuY
<eagles0513875> ksivaji: did that help
<ksivaji> eagles0513875 configuering
<dr_willis> glenner,  you are confusing me.. the Alternative install cd. is text based.. You refering to the DVD?
<eagles0513875> :)
<eagles0513875> glad i could help ya out ksivaji
<ksivaji> ok
<CaBlGuY> yea ummm  U already know about restricked formats there..   all I need to know is what do I need to install to be able to burn audio CD's in K3b..
<CaBlGuY> please..
<CaBlGuY> :)
<DexterF> turned out it was actually sda
<DexterF> odd. didnt see it at first
<ksivaji> eagles0513875 actually i need to try sql queries
<glenner> dr_willes: i am reffering to the CD. i don't see an option to start a text based install
<BluesKaj> !K3B-mp3
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about k3b-mp3 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<llutz> CaBlGuY: libk3b2-mp3
<dr_willis> !find mp3
<ubotu> Found: libgmp3-dev, libgmp3-doc, libgmp3c2, beep-media-player, checkmp3 (and 41 others)
<CaBlGuY> hmmmm   ok llutz   I'll look that up..
<ksivaji> eagles0513875 :
<eagles0513875> ?
<Pollywog> anyone have Palm T2 working with Feisty?  Mine worked with Debian but I can't get it to work in kubuntu
<CaBlGuY> llutz,  that was it..  thanks bunches!  :L)
<CaBlGuY> :)
<ksivaji> is there anything like oracle in linux
<BluesKaj> dunno why i bother , don't use mp3s anyway
<Kjellviz> i started out with a ubuntu install, installed kubuntu via apt-get, adept removed gnome on a update a day later, now id want to get gnome back but sudo apt-get install gnome (or ubuntu-desktop) wont work. Heres a pastebin of one of the tries: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27959/ help anyone ?
<vzduch> ksivaji: if I'm not totally wrong, Oracle exists for Linux
<eagles0513875> !oracle
<ksivaji> vzduch ho fine my friend  said  it is not there
<ubotu> If you -must- install oracle .... here's a good place to start: http://www.oracle.com/technology/tech/linux/install/xe-on-kubuntu.html
<eagles0513875> there u go ksivaji
<Pollywog> Kjellviz: did you try 'sudo apt-get -f install'?
<glenner>  dr_willis: i am reffering to the kubuntu-alternate CD, not the dvd. i don't see an option to start a text based install (like i see in screenshots of ubuntu-alternate)
<ksivaji> hi jucato
<icecruncher> why would you want oracle?
<BluesKaj> Kjellviz, open synaptic/edit/fix broken packages... then try again
<ksivaji> eagles0513875 thank you ,your are helping a lot for me
<vzduch> 
<dr_willis> glenner,  Hmm.. The live cd is the X/Gui isntaller.. the Alternative cd's boot to the console/text installer.  Ive never seen one that could do One or the other. on a single cd..
<dr_willis> Unless Kubuntu has sone some changes ive missed.
<eagles0513875> ksivaji: is ur name registered dude
<icecruncher> dr_willis: no, youre correct
<Kjellviz> Pollywog: no not yet
<Pollywog> the name dude is probably registered
<dr_willis> icecruncher,  for once... :)
<Kjellviz> BlueDevil: synaptic is gone, its gnome
<glenner> i will check my iso against the MD5SUMS file to make sure i have the correct one..
<dr_willis> sudo apt-get install synaptic
<dr_willis> :)
<ksivaji> eagles0513875 yes
<llutz> glenner: feisty-alternate shows first entry in grub-menu: "install in Textmode"
<eagles0513875> send me a pm dude
<dr_willis> does the DVD have Both live and alt Installs?
<Kjellviz> Pollywog: do you mean "sudo apt-get -f install ubuntu-desktop" ?
<Pollywog> no
<icecruncher> dr_willis: lol, I do wish to install via text instead of live, as an opton on a live
<Kjellviz> ok just the -f ?
<Pollywog> 'sudo apt-get -f install'?
<Pollywog> yes
<Kjellviz> ok sec
<icecruncher> Pollywog: the f after the install
<Pollywog> or you can install aptitude
<Pollywog> oops
<Pollywog> thanks icecruncher
<Kjellviz> lol ok
<BluesKaj> Kjellviz, there's no need to uninstall a desktop , just choose the one you want at the login menu , KDE and gnome can co-exist nicely on the same install
<Kjellviz> ive got aptitude
<Kjellviz> BluesKaj: i know, but gnome is uninstalled
<icecruncher> Kjellviz: it's very similar
<Kjellviz> adept did that for some reason (uninstalling gnome)
<BluesKaj> did you install synaptic, then do sudo aptitude update?
<Pazy> Im back I am, on windoze Xp..............................
<Kjellviz> BluesKaj: uhm.. no dont think so ?
* dr_willis tosses holy water at Pazy 
<dr_willis> Back Foul Beast! :)
* Pazy burns like the witch I am
<Pazy> Least im not here by choice
* icecruncher decided to execute both Pazy and dr_willis
<Pazy> I inputted the exact commands i got told and it said a lot of HTTP://bla bla  then said 0 packages upgarded, 0 installed etc.
<Pazy> Random Q, whats you guys opinion on Mac OS X, evil good or middle ground?
<Pollywog> I think it is just another option
<icecruncher> Pazy: middle or good
<Pollywog> FreeBSD is another option, one I am trying on another computer
<Pazy> Im definately thinking about saving up and making my next PC a desktop mac, though keeping this one as well
<Pollywog> been compiling for 24+ hrs now
<icecruncher> Pazy: sorry, middle and silghly evil, caus you have to pay for every darn thing
<Pollywog> PC-BSD was much faster/easier to install
<Pazy> What you mean?
<icecruncher> Pollywog: it's fast?
<Pollywog> PC-BSD installs easily, like Linux
<Pollywog> FreeBSD is tedious like Debian was 10 yrs ago
<Pazy> I think i just like trying Os's, ive got XP,Kubuntu Linux (and 6 ubtuntu live CD's + Mandriva CD etc.) and Solaris.
<icecruncher> Pollywog: I know, just how is it compared to kubuntu?
<Pollywog> I don't know yet since I am new
<Pollywog> but Linux seems to have more software
<icecruncher> np
<Pollywog> that could be just because I am new
<Pazy> Damn, the guy who was helping me has quit :(
<Pazy> Back soon
<Pollywog> PC-BSD installs as easily as Linspire or Xandros
<icecruncher> Pollywog: freebad is nice too, bit more on options
<Pollywog> freebad?
<Pollywog> never heard of that one
<icecruncher> Pollywog: bsd
<icecruncher> sorry
<Pollywog> I have that
<Pollywog> a very tedious install
<dr_willis> BeOS
<icecruncher> me to, not installed
<dr_willis> CP/M , Minix
<dr_willis> :)
<dr_willis> bbl
<Pollywog> and I am compiling xorg and it has taken 24+ hrs and is still going, like a Gentoo
<icecruncher> wow
<icecruncher> g2g
<icecruncher> l8er
<Pollywog> installing packages is gast
<Pollywog> fast
<Pollywog> ports slow
<Stonki> hello, quick question. I am normally using Gentoo, but installed now for the first time Kubuntu on a notebook. I can ping test.site (any given website), I can access it via "w3m http://test.site", but konqueror says that it can not access it. Any ideas ?
<adam__> hi
<underdog5004> hi!
<adam__> I just installed KDM Theme Manager, but I can't find it. How do I open it? :(
<kazoobuntu> Stonki: does retrieval by IP work?, for example http://212.187.153.30/
<underdog5004> adam__, try going to system settings, the probably Appearance or Desktop. That should help
<ksivaji> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<eagles0513875> !kazoobuntu
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kazoobuntu - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<eagles0513875> lol
<SeanTater> Remember the game where you adjust the speed and angle and fire a missle to a player on the other side of the screen? Is there one of those for Linux?
<kazoobuntu> eagles0513875: what would you like to know?
<eagles0513875> lol
<eagles0513875> i thought it was another kubuntu distro
<eagles0513875> lol
<kazoobuntu> SeanTater: scorched earth?  Yeah, I've seen a few clones in the repositories, haven't tried em though
<kazoobuntu> :)
<Stonki> kazoobuntu: no connection in Konqueror, but its working in w3m
<ksivaji> sudo apt-get update error http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27970/
<boggystudios> how do I mount an ntfs partition to where I can write to it, I tried " mount -o rw /dev/hda2 /ntfs " but that didn't work
<adam__> I'm inside apperance, also checked Desktop but couldnt find Theme manager maybe I need to restart?
<SeanTater> kazoobuntu: thanks!
<underdog5004> adam__, h/o let me check my system...
<ksivaji> boggystudios  sudo mount /dev/hd /locatio  -t ntfs -o nls=utf8,umask=0222
<underdog5004> adam__, in appearance, it allows you to choose styles icons, etc, from different themes...
<adam__> oh, but if I have a theme I downloaded. where should I put it? so I can choose it
<underdog5004> ah
<underdog5004> I have no idea, try googling for an answer
<kazoobuntu> Stonki: I don't know how curious you are, but you could strace it: strace -o /tmp/strace.out -f konqueror http://212.187.153.30/
<metbsd> can i netinstall kubuntu?
<boggystudios> ksivaji, that mounted it but it is still read only
<Pazy> Back
<CaBlGuY> !normalize-audio
<ksivaji> boggystudios you need some package  for that
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about normalize-audio - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<CaBlGuY> Hmmm
<kazoobuntu> g'bye
<ksivaji> !ntfs | boggystudios
<ubotu> boggystudios: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<CaBlGuY> ok..  I got Normalize-audio installed but K3b wont allow me to utilize it...  any help?
<ksivaji> boggystudios For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<boggystudios> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<CaBlGuY> any help with that?
<khaije1> i'm looking for something to display my disk activity and some other system stats graphicaly, preferably in a widget. Anyone know of something like this?
<ksivaji> adam__  you can download from kde-look.org
<CaBlGuY> khaije1,  system monitor
<CaBlGuY> it's under system on the task bar..
<Pazy> How can i deactive Nvidia (propitory) using recovery thing?
<khaije1> CaBlGuY: i'm not sure i know what you mean... are you saying it's a applet?
<CaBlGuY> Pazy,  y u trying to deactivate Nvidia?
<Pazy> I think its whats causing the desktop/login screen etc. to not load up
<starz> gah
<starz> well shane2peru and whoever else it wasw
<starz> the grub restore through the restore function on the alternate boot disk only looks for whats on the partition that your setting as root
<CaBlGuY> khaije1,  just click on the System drop down menu on your task bar..  and then go to administration and it's in there..  System Monitor
<starz> it does not do a full scan
<starz> =/
<CaBlGuY> Pazy,  that's highly unlikely..
<shane2peru> starz: bummer, you didn't lose your menu.lst did you?
<metbsd> when is kde4 out?
<starz> mm
<Pazy> True but its all I can think of
<metbsd> i can't wait
<Wipster> anyone got a way to get the s510 media keys to work with kmix? I press volume up and a box pops up and only goes from 0% - 10% does nothing and mute does nothing either
<metbsd> i love kde very much
<starz> naw
<CaBlGuY> Pazy, what exactly is happening?
<khaije1> CaBlGuY: it sounds like you're describing gnome... does what you're describing have a disk activity monitor?
<starz> it just reinstalled root and reinitialized the file
<wers> how do I convert .flac files to mp3?
<starz> mm
<shane2peru> starz: search on the www.ubuntuforums.org in the how to's for grub restore using gui
<starz> maybe if i moved the menu.1st somewhere else it would generate one
<starz> shane2peru, that does the same thing
<TeraDyne> CaBlGuY: That's in GNOME, not KDE.
<starz> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=224351  <<---
<starz> that also does not look through the hdd's
<shane2peru> starz: not sure what to tell you, ah, you tried that one?
<CaBlGuY> khaije1,  no, not a disk mopnitor dealy but other stuff..  and surely KDE has a system monitor app..
<Pazy> Each time i choose kubuntu in the bootloader it shows the logo then a flashing underscore then nothing
<wers> how do you convert .flac files to mp3?
<TeraDyne> khaije1: KSysGuard is the KDE performance monitor.
<shane2peru> starz: yeah, with double hdd setup you are going to have to get in there and edit the grub yourself.
<starz> i could theoretically say go to each os on the system and move the menu.1st and regen to get a new one
<starz> and then piecemeal those together but
<starz> thats 3 boots for something that should be able to be done automagically in any one of em lol
<starz> eh brb again sorry
<shane2peru> starz: that would be messier than my first suggestion. :)
<khaije1> TeraDyne: oh ya... i totally knew that. I was getting so caught up in superkarama i forgot about that
<CaBlGuY> Pazy,  so, if it's doing that, how do you log in??
<Arwen> wers, first decompress the flac to wav using "flac", then use "lame" to encode it.
<khaije1> too bad there aren't more intergrations between ksysgaurd and karama
<Pazy> I dont
<Arwen> why do you want mp3s? they suck
<Pazy> The only thing I can do is choose recovery mode and i get the text based one, but when I type StartX it shows information I dont understand
<Arwen> wers, oh yeah, you can make flac output to stdout and pipe that to lame if you want
<CaBlGuY> Hmmmm  well, I duno then...  sounds like a boot loader issue to me..  not a video driver problem..
<wers> Arwen, using "flac?" you mean there is an app named flac?
<Arwen> wers, yes. It's the standard flac encoding tool :-)
<Arwen> !info flac | wers
<ubotu> wers: flac: Free Lossless Audio Codec - command line tools. In component main, is optional. Version 1.1.2-5ubuntu2 (feisty), package size 138 kB, installed size 340 kB
<wers> okay.. i'll install it
<CaBlGuY> now.   anyone know anything about normalize-audio for K3b..  and why the heck it's not allowin me to useit..
<CaBlGuY> :/
<Arwen> CaBlGuY, same here, I think it just doesn't detect it proper, you could normalize before burning then?
<Pazy> It was working fine for past few days, it only happened after I choose 'full update' from the package managing program thing
<shane2peru> starz: if you like trying distros then this web site is for you: http://www.zegeniestudios.net/ldc/  doesn't have anything to do with your grub. :)
<CaBlGuY> Arwen,  I imagine but, I was kinda hoping to do it on the fly..
<Karti> //192.168.1.68/Shared Files/Music /home/jim/lanMusic smbfs fmask=0777,dmask=0777 0 0
<Arwen> dunno, I never figured it out either
<CaBlGuY> is there a stand alone app for doing that?
<Karti> Hi all, just trying to mount a smb file using this file in the /etc/fstab but when I mount -a it says the line has an error. Any ideas?
<Karti> //192.168.1.68/Shared Files/Music /home/jim/lanMusic smbfs fmask=0777,dmask=0777 0 0
<Arwen> CaBlGuY, for normalizing? yes, normalize-audio
<Arwen> or mplayer -vf normalize
<CaBlGuY> Arwen, no I mean a stand alone app..  that's the K3b add on dealy..
<Arwen> duno
<CaBlGuY> hmmm
<wers> is there any gui for flac? i think I can't handle flac in the terminal
<wers> hehe
<Arwen> wers, ..........
<Pollywog> I figured out why my FreeBSD rebuild is taking so long, I started the compile while I was still in /usr/ports/
<Pollywog> I forgot to cd to /usr/ports/xorg
<Arwen> wers. it's not that hard, flac -o output.wav -d file.flac
<Pollywog> so I think it will take 2 weeks to build everything again
<wers> ok, Arwen, I'll try this thing
<Arwen> then "lame -b <bitrate> output.wav output.mp3"
<Arwen> ^^
<wers> Ohh my gosh.. my nose is bleeding.. this is so geekylicious
<Arwen> lol.....
<eagles0513875> hey Arwen
<Arwen> (I could have told you do to this with mencoder... that would be a bit sadistic though)
<vzduch> Arwen: you're being a little too complicated imho... --> 'flac -8 $inputfile(s).wav' is totally enough
<Arwen> vzduch, we're decompressing, not compressing
<Arwen> because he wants to pass it through lame
<eagles0513875> heyn HanzZ
<Arwen> (that's what -d does)
<vzduch> in this case 'flac --decode $inputfile(s).flac'
<Arwen> .............
<Arwen> THAT'S WHAT I SAID
<ksivaji> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27970/
<ksivaji> Arwen can you help me
<vzduch> after that 'lame [use whatever options you like here]  $inputfile.wav $outputfile.mp3'
<Arwen> ksivaji, no, because you never told me your problem
<Arwen> vzduch, THAT'S ALSO WHAT I SAID
<ksivaji> Arwen http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27970/  i get error when i fetch update
<ksivaji> *whenever*
<wers> you guys are so cool
<Arwen> ksivaji, your sources.list is just plain broken. Go fix it (!source-o-matic). Don't direct questions to me, please.
<ksivaji> !source-o-matic
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<vzduch> ksivaji: import the keys for E17 and use mirrors that are actually online
<ksivaji> how to do that
<ksivaji> vzduch
<Arwen> ksivaji, maybe by reading the instructions? what an original thought!
<vzduch> the keys thing should be explained where you found the repo lines for your sources.list
<vzduch> as for the other mirrors..
<vzduch> !mirrors | ksivaji
<ksivaji> vzduch ok
<ubotu> ksivaji: Kubuntu can be downloaded in various formats from here: http://kubuntu.org/download.php
<Latty> Anyone else tried out using Dolphin in Kubuntu? It's a much better file manager than Konqueror IMHO. I've removed Konqueror alltogether.
<vzduch> now I go buy me a pack of bread before the shops close in 1 hour's time
<vzduch> Latty: never heard of Dolphin.. I use Krusader
<wers> should python really be running all the time?
<jussi01> !info dophin
<ubotu> Package dophin does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<TeraDyne> vzduch: It's the new KDE4 file manager.
<vzduch> ah
<Latty> Yeah, you have to compile from source.
<Latty> For me it compiled perfectly with ./configure, make, sudo make install.
<Latty> so nothing hard
<ubuntu_> what's the difference between primary and logical partition?
<Arwen> actually, dolphin is an actual package...
<Arwen> apt-get install dolphin
<Latty> Arwen: Really? I didn't find it?
<Arwen> must be universe?
<boggystudios> I am having problems installing ntffs-3g,  I have added the repository to the sources.list and I can download the packages but it won't install for some reason
<Latty> Arwen: Nope,I  have universe enabled. Odd.
<boggystudios> Is the live cd different from the install version?
<TeraDyne> boggystudios: pastebin the errors it give you.
<TeraDyne> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<CaBlGuY> !dolphin
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dolphin - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubuntu_> for swap partitin, should it be primary or logical?
<Latty> ubuntu_: Primary.
<Arwen> stop asking ubotu about it..
<Latty> ubuntu_: USe primary all of the time unless you need a million partitions.
<TeraDyne> ubuntu_: Doesn't really matter.
<ubuntu_> but what's their difference?
<Latty> I forget the exact number, I think it's 4. primaries to a disc. Don't know for sure or where that applies mind.
<Arwen> wait a second.... on any hard drive only 3 should be primary, the 4th should be logical
<kristina> hi, how do you switch to another user in the konsole?
<Arwen> because a disk can only have 4 partitions (real)
<Arwen> kristina, su username
<Pollywog> yes 4 partitions
<ubuntu_> why can't i create one big slice for linux, and put more lables in that slice, just like how they do in bsd
<Latty> kristina: Su.
<boggystudios> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27975/
<kristina> Arwen, Latty tnx
<Latty> NP
<ksivaji> kristina alt+ctrl+backspace and select user
<ubuntu_> now if i install something else, i'll have two spare partition one from swap one for root
<Arwen> ubuntu_, ........
<TeraDyne> boggystudios: why are you running as root?
<boggystudios> habit
<Arwen> that's why we have logical partitions, they're primary partitions that contain subpartitions
<Latty> boggystudios: A really bad one :/
<Pollywog> boggystudios: an old Linspire user?
<boggystudios> never tried linspire
<TeraDyne> boggystudios: Ah, ok. tru running "apt-get install -f"
<Latty> Running as root is like running... windows.
<Latty> :P
<TeraDyne> try*
<Pollywog> who else runs as root?
<Pollywog> I don't think Xandros did
<Pollywog> and Linspire no longer does it
<TeraDyne> Pollywog: Freespire used to.
<Pollywog> oic
<brendonw> not good...
<boggystudios> just to be fair I am running off the cd and not an install
<Pollywog> oic
<Lattyware> boggystudios: Oh, fair enough.
<ubuntu_> i'm installing kubuntu now, hope it will succeed
<ksivaji> ubuntu_ definitely
<boggystudios> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27976/
<ubuntu_> cuz last time it failed
<ubuntu_> everytime at 65%
<Pollywog> because otherwise you might as well call it "Microsoft Linux"  ;)
<ubuntu_> i use 200mb for swap, and 18G for root /
<ubuntu_> what do you guys think
<brendonw> I use 2* ram for swap
<TeraDyne> boggystudios: Unfourtunately, I can't help you. It may be that the LiveCD can't do it, though I'm not sure. Anyone have any other ideas?
<Arwen> I use 1x RAM
<Minataku> I use 2* RAM unless it exceeds 4GB
<ksivaji> ubuntu_  i think you must load fuse
<ubuntu_> i use 1/5 ram
<Arwen> well, using less than your RAM quantity is bad since it breaks hibernate
<brendonw> and I use lvm for the rest
<ubuntu_> you guys newbie, you don't need that much swap
<TeraDyne> I'm currently using 4x RAM. 2GB swap with 512MB RAM
<ksivaji> boggystudios  i think you must load fuse
<Minataku> Best is 2x RAM unless it exceeds 4GB
<boggystudios> this is a 6.06 live cd, do you think that the 7.04 would be able to?
<Minataku> Of course, that's on an x86
<brendonw> Minataku: you got it...
<Arwen> ubuntu_, ....swap isn't "extra ram" it's a cache...
<Pollywog> boggystudios: you trying to use encfs?
<Minataku> If it's x64, then it's 2x RAM unless it exceeds 64GB
<ubuntu_> if you have 2G ram, you probably won't need any swap
<Arwen> and having swap >= RAM is important just so you can suspend to swap
<Arwen> ubuntu_, FAIL
<TeraDyne> boggystudios: Yes, a Fiesty LiveCD might have a better chance at makign it work.
<Arwen> FAIL FAIL FAIL FAIL FAIL FAIL FAIL
<boggystudios> Pollywog: I am trying to rescue some data from an ntfs part to another ntfs part
<Pollywog> oic
<ubuntu_> so swap is for machine suspending?
<Minataku> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<ubuntu_> if i have 200MB swap i won't be able to put machine to swap?
<Arwen> ubuntu_, no, you won't
<brendonw> Arwen: swap isn't technically cache, its more page space
<Arwen> because you can't stuff 2GB in 200MB
<Pollywog> boggystudios: you might try the Linux Rescue CD
<SlimeyPete> ubuntu_: it's not just for machine suspending. It's primarily used as a backup for main RAM.
<Pollywog> the one that uses Gentoo
<jhutchins_lt> boggystudios: There's something called system rescue CD, it has a program that I think is called ntfsclone
<jhutchins_lt> Pollywog: THat's the one.
<Pollywog> yes that's it
<TeraDyne> Anyone know how to fix this error? (next line)
<boggystudios> where can I find it?
<TeraDyne> apache2: Could not reliably determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using 127.0.1.1 for ServerName
<Pollywog> System Rescue CD is the name
<Pollywog> google for it
<boggystudios> sweet
<Pollywog> and download an ido
<boggystudios> thanks guys
<brendonw> ubuntu_: SWAP is where the OS can put stuff that it doesn't need right now.  And it gets used for suspend, etc
<Pollywog> iso
<jhutchins_lt> boggystudios: Hang on a sec, I have the ISO, let me find the URL for ya.
<jussi01> hmmm, what other native web browsers are there for kubuntu? besides konquerer of course
<Pollywog> sysreccd.org I think
<jhutchins_lt> boggystudios: http://www.sysresccd.org/Main_Page
<Pollywog> sysresccd.org
<ubuntu_> so i have 700 mb ram, and 200 mb swap, will i be able to suspend, if not, why not
<Arwen> ......
* Arwen tunes out the troll
<brendonw> jussi01: firefox, opera, and many others.  What are you looking for?
<Pollywog> what troll?
<jussi01> brendonw: no, im after native, ie. not gtk...
<Minataku> With 700MB RAM you definitely want... well you really want to see where the missing RAM is, but to the point you want 1400MB swap
<brendonw> jussi01: I guess I don't understand what you mean by native?
<TeraDyne> jussi01: I don't think there are any others. I belive you can make a QT build of SeaMonkey and Firefox by compiling it, but I seem to remember it being considered experimental.
<sweettooth> hi, i have a slight problem with amarok, i have a recorded audio clip to listen which is over an hour (in mp3 format). It showed the duration was 1:00:03 but when i played it, it played welll beyond the stated duration, e.g. Length 1:13:24 / 1.00:03
<sweettooth> any idea if its a bug or anything else?
<jhutchins_lt> Some people suggest that anything beyond 1MB swap isn't worth while because of the IO delays.
<jussi01> TeraDyne: thanks, I hadnt heard of any, but I wanted to make sure
<jhutchins_lt> sweettooth: That's a known problem with mp3's, the length shown is just a data field within the file, and it can be inaccurate.
<brendonw> jhutchins_lt: 1MB?  Thats just crazy.
<jhutchins_lt> sweettooth: iirc, there's a utility to automatically repair the length.
<jhutchins_lt> sweettooth: Many of the tools like audacity can do that too.
<jhutchins_lt> sweettooth: Might even be a plugin for amarok.
<ubuntu_> the installation is succeeding
<jhutchins_lt> brendonw: You're right, 1,000MB (1GB).
<boggystudios> afk
<sweettooth> jhutchins_lt, ic, the time was correct when i was using winamp (M$) heh
<ubuntu_> so i only have 200mb swap, am i in deep shit?
<TeraDyne> jhutchins_lt:  I thought 1,024 MB was 1GB...
<jhutchins_lt> ubuntu_: Not really, you can run without any swap at all.
<sweettooth> jhutchins_lt, anyway i will have a look and see if it can be repaired
<jhutchins_lt> TeraDyne: Depends on who's counting.
<sweettooth> cheers
<matthew__> ubuntu_, I like to have at least my amount of ram in swap
<ubuntu_> i can even  suspend machine with 200mb swap?
<jhutchins_lt> ubuntu_: The rule I know is 2x physical RAM up to 1GB.
<Arwen> not having swap isn't 3vil, it's just not smart
<TeraDyne> jhutchins_lt: Ah.
<Arwen> ubuntu_, you can't suspend to disk, but you can still suspend to RAM
<ubuntu_> i feel big swap is a waste, when i do top in bsd, i hardly see antying using swap
<Arwen> (suspend to disk is useful if you end up in a blackout and on UPS)
<ubuntu_> my installation succeeded
<ubuntu_> :)
<TeraDyne> Arwen: Or if you use a laptop.
<brendonw> ubuntu_ If you don't want to suspend to disk, then it won't be a problem.
<jhutchins_lt> When you start using swap actively it's a real pain, it slows the system down enough to essentially make it unusable.
<ubuntu_> i probably want to suspend and power off
<jhutchins_lt> I had an old laptop that would do that if I forgot and got impatient, opened too many things at once.
<ubuntu_> and next time pick it up
<brendonw> then you need swap == ram
<ubuntu_> what if i have swap<ram and put suspend
<Minataku> http://pastebin.ca/597496 << Who wants to see one of my SGI machines? :3
<ubuntu_> will it crash?
<Arwen> WHEN YOU USE LINUX, YOU INFRINGE 300 MS PATENTS
* Arwen ducks
<jhutchins_lt> Arwen: What was that about trolls?
<ubuntu_> i have a feeling kubuntu will be the 2nd best desktop
* matthew__ chuckles into his hand
<brendonw> Oh, Arwen was the troll
* TeraDyne sends several dozen large trout raining down on Arwen
<brendonw> Minataku: I used to work on one of those!
<Arwen> Minataku, eh... 75MHz?
<brendonw> Yes, he got the fast one
<Minataku> It's a prototype SGI POWER Indigo2
<matthew__> can an op please kick underdog5004? that's my username, but I had to reboot, and now I'm stuck as matthew__
<ubuntu_> hehe
<ubuntu_> socialize with nickserv for that
<Minataku> Or wait
<matthew__> I can't. I did /msg nickserv identify <password>
<matthew__> didn't help
<Minataku> BTW: Kicking only removes a client from the channel
<Minataku> Try "ghost" instead
<matthew__> I also did /nick underdog5004
<ubuntu_> there are "recover and release"
<matthew__> ghost?
<brendonw> you want /msg nickserv help  and look for recover and release
<matthew__> ah
<ubuntu_> do you ever read
<ubuntu_> quick take that nick!
<underdog5004> ah
<underdog5004> tyvm
<N00nESIC> hello guys
<ubuntu_> so i want to install many many things to kubuntu
<brendonw> ubuntu_: not while I'm typing :)
<ubuntu_> what?
<N00nESIC> is somebody here skilled by copyright, etc?
<N00nESIC> sorry for bad english im german ^.^
<N00nESIC> i would like to register kubuntu-blog.cn
<ubuntu_> it's ok, my englsih is bad too
<ubuntu_> wait, are you german in dong guan?
<N00nESIC> O.o no
<Pollywog> Arwen is it up to 300 now?  I thought it was 235 and if I understood correctly, not all of those relate to the kernel but to other software that is used with Linux
<Arwen> dunno, I was just making up a number, I thought it was 300, but 235 sounds more right
<Pollywog> well MS should feel honored  ;)
<Minataku> !de | N00nESIC
<ubotu> N00nESIC: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<TeraDyne> XD
<N00nESIC> ok my question: Is it problematic to register "Kubuntu-Blog.cn"? Because Kubuntu is a trademark of Canonical Ltd
<brendonw> ubuntu_: I don't read while typing, in response to your question "do you ever read"
<N00nESIC> xD
<N00nESIC> ok thx guys
<N00nESIC> cya
<ubuntu_> that was long long time ago
<ubuntu_> 94% of installation
<Pollywog> I don't even see what ubuntu_ is posting
<ubuntu_> wow
<ubuntu_> done
<necro> i have so many to upgrade
<necro> need to download 101M
<andrew_> hello
<brendonw> hello
<necro> how do i install mp3 support for amarok?
<vzduch> !codecs | necro
<ubotu> necro: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<TeraDyne> necro: the package you need is "libxine1-ffmpeg"
<leks> hello everybody
<etalli> Hello everyone!  Why are we not allowed to put colors in?
<leks> i have strange problem
<TeraDyne> etalli: Probably because it could annoy some people.
<etalli> OK, I don't know how to use colors anyway, so it doesn't matter to me. :)
<leks> when opening add/remove programs window, and type correct password i am able to browse all installed programs
<OutoLumo> Hih, all!
<leks> but when i want to install something, i cannot tick the checkbox and all not-installed programs are gray
<Guilty_as_Sin> yep
<starz> eh back
<starz> sigh
<yourfriend> out devil >> lol
<jhutchins_lt> leks: What happens if you do sudo apt-get update in a console?
<yourfriend> yes
<yourfriend> leks - is this a brand new install? without any patches?
<etalli> jhutchins_lt:  it updates the package listing
<etalli> Oh, nevermind.  Sorry
<etalli> That was a helping question, not a I need help question.
<leks> yourfriend: it's a polish version downloaded from official website with any changes
<BluesKaj> leks, alt+f2, type kdesu kate /etc/apt.sources.list , then look for source addresses starting with 'deb' tke the # out from the beginning of these adresses , these are your sources that automatically #commented out due to legal reasons in the US mostly.
<yourfriend> leks -- do a sudo apt-get update
<yourfriend> leks -- then ... sudo apt-get upgrade
<leks> in progress..
<yourfriend> leks -- make sure and do the upgrade after the update
<leks> i opend "administrator termina" - dont need to use sude command ;)
<yourfriend> k
<yourfriend> great
<leks> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<yourfriend> leks -- you have a previously running instance of apt-get or adept
<BluesKaj> not necessary to an 'upgrade 'yourfriend , just an update will suffice for now
<BluesKaj> yes , leks close adept or apt in the konsole first , then try again
<yourfriend> bluesjay - yes he didn't patch anything yet ... its a fresh install
<yourfriend> leks - or use pkill adept
<BluesKaj> lets noy get ahead of ourselves , no need to confuse the issue
* ouglouck est parti : Gone away for now.
<leks> ok all done
<yourfriend> blueskaj -- thats what YOU are doing
<yourfriend> lol
<leks> i just had to close the add/erase window;)
* ouglouck est revenu.
<yourfriend> leks - try it now apt-get update; apt-get upgrade
<leks> the problem fixed
<leks> thank you very much
<yourfriend> leks - yw
<leks> now gotta go
<leks> cheers
<yourfriend> take care cheerz
<BluesKaj> yourfriend, he'll upgrade when he's ready to...don't just tell ppl to upgrade cuz you think they need to do so.
<yourfriend> blueskaj -- ugh. patching is not a big issue. I have had not issue
<yourfriend> blueskaj - patching in actually very important
<yourfriend> blueskaj - bugs are often fixed in ... um patches
<yourfriend> lol
<BluesKaj> when he needs apps , he'll find out about the upgrade ...we like to tell ppl why they need to do certain things , not just tell them to
<yourfriend> blueskaj - are you the admin here?  what do you mean by "we"
<BluesKaj> the regulars here
<yourfriend> blueskaj - oh please.
<yourfriend> blueskaj - grow up
<starz> o shush both u
<BluesKaj> <-- not admin
<starz> and yourfriend just add a disclaimer
<starz> ok great
<innovati> salut!
<yourfriend> rgr
<yourfriend> I agree w/ starz
<yourfriend> discussion over
<starz> !worksforme
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<starz> :P
<starz> right
<starz> so then anyone know how to build install cd's around here?
<BluesKaj> starz , don't shush ppl , i was merely explaining to "yourfriend' how ppl like to be treated
<starz> i understand your trying really hard to make 'me' statements BluesKaj and frankly i dont care about this whole thing
<starz> yall got 350 ppl in here more or less and have 3 times the arguing as the main chan
<starz> lol
<BluesKaj> then why did you shush ?
<TeraDyne> starz: by build install cds, do you mean like this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallCDCustomization
<yourfriend> Blueskaj - relax man its no biggie
<starz> TeraDyne, lets see :P
<yourfriend> Blueskaj - =)
<BluesKaj> no arguing , just a discussion about civility to ppl who trying to learn
<yourfriend> YES!
<starz> i just want from begining to partition manager then shortcut it to grub no actual installing
<yourfriend> Bingo!
<starz> BlueDevil, because you seemed to me to be doing the same thing you were chiding
<starz> i.e, making the place look bad
<starz> w/e i dont care both yall do what cha want ok?
<starz> great ^^
<BluesKaj> aw boohoo starz
<BluesKaj> :)
<starz> what
<starz> i dont feel like arguing sorry
<starz> ;p
<wimpies> can anybody explain why my KDE print dialog does not allow me to set the page orientation ?
<llp78> I have decided to wipe the window install hd - i have mounted the drive - whats the best way to wipe it ?
<yourfriend> llp78 >> when you go to do and install choose to format the entire disk
<yourfriend> llp78 >> You DO have a backup of your data eh?
<BluesKaj> llp78, are you absolutely sure you want to wipe windows ?
<llp78> i dont want a backup of my windows drive - i just want a clean NTFS drive
<llp78> Yep -
<BluesKaj> windows is ntfs
<yourfriend> llp78 - not windows.. your data silly
<starz> llp78 you know ntfs-3g is still beta right?
<llp78> starz: works ok here
<starz> i mean its in there pretty good and works decently but its still not that hard to break it
<llp78> never had any problems
<starz> heh
<jussi01> !worksforme
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<starz> yup
<yourfriend> starz - it works handsomely for me =)
<starz> congrats ^^
<starz> os[Linux 2.6.17-11-386 - Debian testing/unstable - Ubuntu DISTRIB_ID=Ubuntu ( http://www.ubuntu.com )]  | up[3 hours, 33 minutes]  | cpu[AMD Athlon(tm) XP 2000+, 1665.601 MHz (3334.16 bogomips) at 40.0C]  | chipset[VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8375 [KM266/KL266]  Host Bridge]  | video[nVidia Corporation GeForce 6200 (rev a1) at 1600x1200 (32 bits)]  | opengl[GeForce 6200/AGP/SSE/3DNOW! powered by NVIDIA Corporation with driver 2.0.2 NVIDIA 87.76]  | xchat[Version: 2.4.5
<starz> ]  | [sysinfo-dg 1.1-DocTrax_1.46] 
<starz> works super here mostly
<yourfriend> whoa!
<starz> but some directories when i delete them dont delete
<yourfriend> starz - mostly is the key word there. =P
<starz> the files go and it leaves a .something-orother5464654646 file in it
<llp78> yep i have had that prob before
* starz shrugs
<BluesKaj> ntfs-3g works ok on most dual boot setups
<starz> i probably need to recompile from souce
<starz> *source
<BluesKaj> llp78, do you have kubuntu installed or are you on a live cd
<llp78> installed
<BluesKaj> ok DL GParted partiton editor live cd , it works well and is easy to use , it will delete the ntfs partition for you and then you can expand your ext-kubuntu into the free space.
<llp78> BluesKaj: hey thanks for your help -
<TeraDyne> BluesKaj: Wouldn't QTparted be a better looking option for Kubuntu?
<llp78> i may be back
<jussi01> TeraDyne: I feel qtparted is not as stable...
<BluesKaj> no TeraDyne , qtparted is buggy on some setups
<jussi01> but thats just me...
<llp78> can i run either from within kubuntu
<yourfriend> yes
<llp78> or do i have to run from a live cd ?
<TeraDyne> BluesKaj, jussi01: Ah. Ok. Never had any problems myself, so I didn't know that.
<BluesKaj> you really should run the live cd llp78
<jussi01> TeraDyne: :)
<BluesKaj> it's much safer, llp78
<Jack3_> does ubuntu have a sound recorder
<Jack3_> like for mics
<BluesKaj> audac, Jack3_
<BluesKaj> audacity
<yourfriend> gotta love audacity =)
<yourfriend> its great
<BluesKaj> yup, transferred some vinyl to cd for my car with audacity ...nice program
<jussi01> or for more advanced stuff, ardour
<yourfriend> sweet
<yourfriend> blueskaj -- records what are those?  lol
<TeraDyne> BluesKaj: Don't forget Jokosher.
<yourfriend> ugh. is that Jono. jk
<BluesKaj> nero stole it for their version ,sountrakz or whatever they callit
<michael> do they have a sound record for mics in kunbunt?
<TeraDyne> No, but it is an option. A rather horrid option, but an option nevertheless.
<jussi01> ardour2 is very nice...
<TeraDyne> that was at yourfriend.
<BluesKaj> audacity works on mic inputs too
<yourfriend> tera - lol
<BluesKaj> jokosher ? TeraDyne
<anirudh> hello everyone!
<yourfriend> hello
<TeraDyne> BluesKaj: http://www.jokosher.org/
<OutoLumo> Any idea if the qt4.3 will be backported to feisty?
<anirudh> i need help here with configuring kubuntu............i am new to kubuntu.,,,,,,,,
<user_> hoi hoi
<OutoLumo> anirudh, what sort of help?
<anirudh> how do i configure sound ( its not working ) on a think pad R60?
<anirudh> voulume control is fine
<anirudh> but i do not hear sound
<NickPresta> In /etc/network/interfaces I have auto setup for eth0 and eth1. However, for eth2 and eth3 (the only interfaces that show up in system settings) I have setup a static IP. (192.168.1.150). Everytime I turn on the computer, both are "active" and I cannot actually connect to the internet when both are up. I have to go into system settings and disable one and re-enable the other. However, it's random each time t
<NickPresta> he computer restarts. I was told to do `route -n` before I re-enable any connections and when I do that, it returns blank. Any ideas?
<OutoLumo> anirudh, have you disabled the modem from BIOS?
<BluesKaj> anirudh, open Kmix and make sure  your input and output levels ctrls are turned up, IEC958 an Mix switches on
<anirudh> no
<tinin> HI, how do i navigate through the shared folders i've got in another ubuntu pc
<tinin> ?
<OutoLumo> anirudh, In http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/Installing_Ubuntu_6.06.1_on_a_ThinkPad_R60e  there's a mention that that have to do with it.
<yourfriend> later everyone
<yourfriend> have a great weekend
<TeraDyne> In most laptops, the "External Amplifier" option needs to be turned off in KMix
<BluesKaj> later yourfriend
<OutoLumo> anirudh, what do you do such that it should produce sound?
<anirudh> i play a video file............
<BluesKaj> tinin, what client/app are you using to connect thru your network?
<anirudh> give a moment guys, i will shutdown and check with BIOS>modem status.........
<jhutchins_lt> NickPresta: I would go in and delete all of your configured interfaces then restart and see what you have.  Do you actually have two network cards?
<OutoLumo> anirudh, how about playing an audio file?
<OutoLumo> anirudh, and using which program?
<BluesKaj> anirudh, i don't think that BIOS suggestion wasto you
<BluesKaj> amarok is a good audio player
<nedde> Hey guys, I need help with loading the kernel module vmmon, here is my error: Could not open /dev/vmmon: No such file or directory.
<nedde> Please make sure that the kernel module `vmmon' is loaded.
<vzduch> BluesKaj: I prefer Audacious
<tinin> BluesKaj that's what i don't know ;)
<tinin> wich program should i use?
<tinin> to browse throgh shares
<TeraDyne> tinin: Konqueror is always a good choice.
<user_> ll
<BluesKaj> i use samba, but it's mainly used to connect on windows and linux pcs on the network
<tinin> and where should i find what is on the other pc?
<BluesKaj> !networking
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about networking - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<anirudh> just opened a mp3 file with Amarok
<BluesKaj> !dumbots :)
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dumbots :) - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<TeraDyne> XD
<NickPresta> jhutchins, I am using the onboard interfaces (ASUS M2N-SLI motherboard). Those are eth2 and eth3. I don't physically change the device (I don't unplug the cord and switch) so I don't know why it would be switched. I manually edited /etc/network/interfaces and set eth3 to auto with a dhcp connection. I'll see how that goes when I restart. Thanks for the tip. I will try it next.
<rathel> What command would I use to get information on a media file? Like what codecs is it using etc.
<tinin> i've got 2 pc, mine with kubuntu and my mother with xubuntu conected to the same router, how could i share folders between them?
<anirudh> first time it said it wanted to install mp3 player support............after installation there was some error message that packages wre not downloaded properly or something like that...........however i restarted amarok and got a message saying install mp3 support again............i giuesss i'll go back to BIOS settings............give me momemnt..........b back soon...........thanks for the help.........
<Ace2016> Hi all
<BluesKaj> jhutchins, titin needs your expertise
<BluesKaj> err tinin does
<Ace2016> can someone help me alter the length of the input form <input value="search" onfocus="if (this.value == 'search') {this.value = '';}" onblur="if (this.value == '') {this.value = 'search';}" size="15" maxlength="50" name="s" id="s">
<Ace2016> Thats the code that makes the box up
<Ace2016> i want it to be exactly 214 pixels long
<NickPresta> Ace2016, that would be better on the HTML or JavaScript channel. I don't see how this is related to Kubuntu
<Ace2016> and 22 pixels high
<Ace2016> woops
<Ace2016> i thought i was talking in #web, sorry
<NickPresta> heh. No problem. Happens to the best of us
<Daisuke_Ido> hey can someone help me hide a body?
<NickPresta> Daisuke_Ido, hide it in /dev/null. No one will ever find it!
<BluesKaj> Daisuke_Ido, yer on yer own on thatrtask
<Ace2016> lol
<Daisuke_Ido> and i'm sorry, i can't finish that joke.  my conscience won't let me, it's in extremely poor taste :(
<NickPresta> Daisuke_Ido, you could always do this too: body { display: none; }. That would hide it pretty well, depending on which body you're taking about ;)
<Daisuke_Ido> not quite.  i was going to make a reiser joke, but it might still be too soon :\
<tinin> look.bin
<BluesKaj> what networking setup is best for a linux network ?
<Daisuke_Ido> token ring
<Ace2016> linux > router > internet or rest of network
<BluesKaj> tinin is looking for a solution for his linux networking problem
<tinin> BluesKaj thax
<tinin> XD
<BluesKaj> np, tinin , we're here to help
<dhq__> how do i find a file in console
<Ace2016> locate filename
<dhq__> i use "ls|grep <filename>"
<dhq__> but doesnt work
<tinin> I think i've coonfigured well the xubuntu pc to share some folder, but where should they be in konqueror now?
<BluesKaj> Daisuke_Ido, token ring ?
<manu_> hi
<Ace2016> try ls | grep part_of_filename
<manu_> i made a avi video of png images with mencoder
<Daisuke_Ido> BluesKaj: ancient and ineffective network technology
<BluesKaj> hehe
<manu_> now i want to convert it to an flv file, but mencoder makes a no-working file because of "b-frames"
<manu_> someone can help? png avi with alpha to a flash file?
<manu_> :(
<BluesKaj> manu_, dunno , maybe avidemux ?
<manu_> BluesKaj: hm normally it shall work with mencoder i think, but i'm not a mplayer/mencoder crack, how would you solve it?
<manu_> i just copied some code of a website
<Evolution2> i just reinstalled windows from my back up CD that i received from Dell but i have no drivers installed for speakers/internet/wifi/stand-by/hib. can someone help me i heard that they are on the cd you just have to find them.
<BluesKaj> manu_, trying to make avi > flash ?
<manu_> BluesKaj: exactly
<BluesKaj> why flash ?
<BluesKaj> manu_, upload it to a website ?
<manu_> BluesKaj: cause i need it for the internet, and yes i know all the bad things about flash but thats the only way
<manu_> i need it for a part of a header
<BluesKaj> most sites will convert mpeg or avi's to flash or whatever codec they use ..i quite sure that's what youtube does
<alen> i have a problem with console instalation
<alen> checking for KDE... configure: error:
<alen> in the prefix, you've chosen, are no KDE headers installed. This will fail.
<alen> So, check this please and use another prefix!
<manu_> BluesKaj: hm i have no account and i only want it for my own site, but i'm interessted if thres a way to do it so
<alen> please help
<anirudh> hi again guys!
<anirudh> the sound is working alright
<anirudh> i could hear the music
<anirudh> however there is a continous loud beep tha tis beingproduced
<BluesKaj> manu_, can't seem to find anything that's free
<anirudh> i enabled the modem at the bios
<anirudh> to start the sound
<BluesKaj> you have a mic hooked up , anirudh?
<anirudh> the laptop has a built in mic
<BluesKaj> mic could be feeding back from your speakers
<manu_> BluesKaj: hm and my aim would be a program for linux and it would be great if mencoder can solve it flv to avi works
<manu_> :/
<BluesKaj> turn the mic input off or right down
<anirudh> yeah right thnx BluesKaj
<anirudh> turned the mic off
<anirudh> :)
<BluesKaj> help?
<anirudh> sounds working great
<BluesKaj> ok good anirudh
<anirudh> yeah and also i needed help on other issues............
<anirudh> when i shut down the system
<anirudh> the system does not shut down at all
<anirudh> the screen starts going crazy
<anirudh> it start gradually whitening
<anirudh> and how do add a "desktop "shortcut to the panel?
<BluesKaj> desktop or just an app?
<anirudh> desktop
<BluesKaj> sorry anirudh, i don't understand , why would you want a desktop shortcut in the panel ...the desktop is right in front of you , or you just could change desktops temporairily without minimizing and open programs
<anirudh> i just have one desktop...........
<anirudh> disabled the rest
<anirudh> guess being new to linux
<anirudh> i want it to e as close to Windows
<anirudh> as possible
<anirudh> like the windows quick launch ...........
<BluesKaj> you can enable desktops in system settings/desktop/multiple desktops
<Tyler_d> help!
<SlimeyPete> if you right-click the panel you can add a Show Desktop app
* SlimeyPete has it enabled
<Tyler_d> can't surf with konquer
<anirudh> ok
<Tyler_d> Can anybody help me ?
<kristof78> hi
<Tyler_d> hi k78.
<anirudh> so i hope adding extra desktop doesnt increase computing power consumption?
<Tyler_d> can anybody help me  ? I can't surf with konquer
<BluesKaj> does it open at all , Tyler_d ?
<Tyler_d> it's open
<Tyler_d> but An error occurred while loading http://www.google.com:
<Tyler_d> I can chat with irc but surf with konquer.
<BluesKaj> what happens when you type an address ?
<Tyler_d> ip address?
<BluesKaj> www address
<Tyler_d> Could not connect to host http://www.google.com/.
<Tyler_d> >>> PING google.com (64.233.187.99) 56(84) bytes of data.
<Tyler_d> so url are resolved correctly
<Tyler_d> but konquer wont surf.
<BluesKaj> oh you can't surf from the irc client ...is that it
<BluesKaj> ?
<Tyler_d> no
<Tyler_d> I can connect to ircd
<Tyler_d> so network works fine
<Tyler_d> konquer does not work.
<kristof78> do you try with Firefox ?
<Tyler_d> It's a fresh installation, I Can't find it.
<kristof78> you can install it with adept
<Tyler_d> how ?
<Reggie> I'm trying to install madwifi so I could use my wireless card with kubuntu, but I have to do whole installation process online, and I have problem with that...
<Tyler_d> I have it open
<Tyler_d> firefox is gray and I can't select it.
<Tyler_d> Reggie  do you have the same problem?
<TeraDyne> sudo apt-get install firefox << Use that in a terminal
<Tyler_d> I'm going to do it...
<Reggie> Hm? No, I just don't have internet connection on kubuntu
<Reggie> because I need madwifi first
<Reggie> lol
<TeraDyne> @ Tyler
<zzerzzer> i need help
<Reggie> with?
<OutoLumo_> zzerzzer, so do I, but not technical ;-)
<zzerzzer> im using kubuntu dapper drake, and i need a c++ compiler to install, preferebly with an graphical environment
<Reggie> Kdevelop or something should be what you're looking for... I think ;)
<OutoLumo_> zzerzzer, c++ compiler: gpp. Graphical ide: KDevelop. Install: aptitude
<TeraDyne> OutoLumo_: I thought the C++ compiler was g++, not gpp.
* OutoLumo_ bangs his head
<OutoLumo_> TeraDyne, you are right.
<TeraDyne> OutoLumo_: I thought so. You had me woried for a moment, though.
<zzerzzer> oh im back, im super new to linux, so g++ is what i should go look for?
<OutoLumo_> Anyhow, I recommend installing build-essential package. It draws g++, among others.
<TeraDyne> zzerzzer: "sudo aptitude install kdevelop build-essential
<TeraDyne> zzerzzer: is the command you need to put into a terminal window to get what you need. Minus the rouge quote mark, though.
<TeraDyne> I'm starting to hate this laptop keyboard more than usual.
<zzerzzer> ok thanks, what about adept though, wouldnt adept work?
<OutoLumo_> TeraDyne, I know the feeling... That's why I'm using external ;-)
<TeraDyne> zzerzzer: Yes. Just search for "build-essential" and "kdevelop".
<OutoLumo_> zzerzzer, sure it would: just install kdevelop and build-essential with that.
<TeraDyne> OutoLumo_: I'm either too busy or too lazy to get my other USB keyboard out, depending on what time it is.
<anirudh__> i installed certain packages from Adept Manager..................Where is the program installed? how do i make the application downloaded work?
<TeraDyne> anirudh__: usually, there is an entry in your K Menu for downloaded programs. If not, you usually just type in the name of the app in a terminal, like console.
<OutoLumo_> build-essential draws g++, gcc, make, libc6-dev and dpkg-dev. The last one you are not likely to need, but it's a handy metapackage :-)
<OutoLumo_> anirudh__, you can also press Alt+F2 and enter the programs name there.
<TeraDyne> zzerzzer: Oh, and if you want to develop for a certian toolkit, like GTK or KDE\QT, you might need the development libraries for that toolkit.
<zzerzzer> i want to develop with the torque game engine
<OutoLumo_> zzerzzer, can  you give a link to that?
<TeraDyne> zzerzzer: Never heard of it, so I can't help there.
<zzerzzer> just look up the torque game engine in goolge
* OutoLumo_ didn't see torque in the repos...
<zzerzzer> ill get the link if you need me to
<OutoLumo_> zzerzzer, well, I guess it's enouh that you put the libs and headers in place :-)
<zzerzzer> http://www.garagegames.com/
<zzerzzer> http://www.garagegames.com/
<kristof78> hi
<OutoLumo_> hi, kristof78
<zzerzzer> is the build essential command for after i install KDevelop?
<OutoLumo_> zzerzzer, build-essential is a package that tells the system to install other packages, most of which are very useful for any kind of c++ develpment.
<TeraDyne> zzerzzer: build-essential is a package name. It'll install all the basic apps you need to compile C or C++ application.
<Russian> Hi guys, I have a question, does Kubuntu have XGL?
<BluesKaj> zzerzzer, build-essential is required for compiling pkgs from the source
<OutoLumo_> On the other hand, torque is a C# -engine...
<zzerzzer> i tried the line, and it wouldnt install anything for me
<TeraDyne> Russian: not by default
<TeraDyne> !xgl | Russian
<ubotu> Russian: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<Russian> TeraDyne: what about Ubuntu?
<TeraDyne> Russian: nope.
<Russian> aah k ty
<zzerzzer> torque is c#?
<TeraDyne> zzerzzer: It looks as though the Torque Game Engine is a propriatary engine that uses it's own toolkit, which it looks like you have to buy.
<zzerzzer> yeah but its not that expensive
<TeraDyne> It doesn't look like they support Linux, unles sI missed something.
<OutoLumo_> Do they ship it for linux?
<zzerzzer> i got it working on linux
<TeraDyne> With WINE or what?
<zzerzzer> i got the demo working just off of opengl, they have a whole linux development forum avenue
<TeraDyne> ah, ok. I didn't see that.
<zzerzzer> i have to install my new nvidia graphics card, to get the frame rate better then not much
<zzerzzer> sudo aptitude install kdevelop build-essential, didnt install KDevelop for me
<zzerzzer> ;(
<OutoLumo_> zzerzzer, check if you have g++, make and friends already installed.
<TeraDyne> zzerzzer: hold on.
<TeraDyne> !info kdevelop
<ubotu> kdevelop: An IDE for Unix/X11. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:3.4.0-0ubuntu3 (feisty), package size 8594 kB, installed size 26204 kB
<TeraDyne> That explains it. Do you have the universe repositories uncommented?
<anirudh__> it does not work..........
<OutoLumo_> anirudh__, what does not work?
<zzerzzer> i may not have all the repositories activated that have the universe word in the list
<TeraDyne> !universe | zzerzzer
<ubotu> zzerzzer: The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<TeraDyne> That might help out
<jussi01> !doent work
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about doent work - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jussi01> !doesnt work
<ubotu> Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<anirudh__> alt+f2
<anirudh__> i entered the program name
<anirudh__> anyhow
<anirudh__> i searched for the program name
<anirudh__> and
<TeraDyne> anirudh__: what program is it?
<BluesKaj> games bah!! ...buy an Xbox !
<anirudh__> tpb
<OutoLumo_> anirudh__, which program is that?
<TeraDyne> BluesKaj: or a Wii, like I did.
<anirudh__> a program for thinkpand special keys
<anirudh__> however i did find a folder
<anirudh__> and it had a read me file
<TeraDyne> !enter | anirudh__
<ubotu> anirudh__: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<anirudh__> a couple of commands were contained...........so may be i'll install that later
<zzerzzer> the universe repositories gave me the option to grab KDevelop, thanks, ill return when i think im smart
<TeraDyne> zzerzzer: XD Ok. Good luck.
* BluesKaj waits to get smart ...been waiting a long long time :)
<anirudh__> Evertime I customize the "View" mode to a "Detailed List View" it resets itself...How do I ensure it does not revert back to default view?
* TeraDyne waits for Get Smart to come on TV
<Minataku> http://pastebin.ca/597747 << I added my second Indigo2
<slow-motion> hallo
<OutoLumo_> I admit, that I am stupid, but how do I set up a programming environment? I mean, how do I tell the complier where to find the libraries...
<anirudh__> anyway to make open office launch quicker?
<OutoLumo_> anirudh__, preload it...
<addyk> Hmm if I not wrong... it should run slower the first time.
<anirudh__> how do i do that?
<OutoLumo_> anirudh__, try installing oooqs2-kde
<OutoLumo_> (OpenOffice.org quickstart for office version 2, and KDE)
<addyk> sudo apt-get install oooqs2-kde ?
<xst> After upgrading to Feisty, my .Xresources / .Xdefaults file is not loaded upon login anymore. Why? And how can I fix this?
<TeraDyne> OutoLumo_: I didn't know about that little package. That'll come in handy.
<dice14u> hey everyone I just updated my kernal and all of a sudden my monitor resolution dropped to 600x480
<OutoLumo_> TeraDyne, sometimes I just skim the repos with aptitude :-)
<addyk> OK... dice14u go back and edit the xorg.conf file
<anirudh__> where do i run that command?
<anirudh__> terminal window?
<newbe2008> can any1 help me with installing ubuntu on a windows based comp (dual OS)
<OutoLumo_> (Though I don't know how handy that is, I don't use it myself)
<addyk> dice14u: you need to edit the monitor VertRefresh and HorizSync
<dice14u> addyk ok thats what i thought just don't know what to put
<addyk> dice14u: pm me..
<OutoLumo_> anirudh__, terminal window will do fine
<TeraDyne> !dualboot | newbe2008
<ubotu> newbe2008: Dual boot instructions:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo (x86/AMD64) - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot (Macintosh)
<anirudh__> command not found
<dice14u> modeline  "640x480@60" 25.2 640 656 752 800 480 490
<addyk> Hmm...
<addyk> dice14u: edit the xorg.conf file and add the following lines in the section Monitor
<tenerifedave> hello all i have a problem using darkice, anyone use darkice here or know about it?
<dice14u> can't unregistered nick does not allow /msg
<BluesKaj> dice14u, try system settings , monitor&display and check if hardware drivers has changed
<Pazy> How do you register for this irc?
<TeraDyne> !register | dice14u
<ubotu> dice14u: Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<dice14u> yeah they have I change them back but the max is 600x480 now
<dice14u> it used to be much higher
<addyk> dice14u: HorizSync 31.5-50
<anirudh__> OutoLumo...........command not found
<addyk> dice14u: VertRefresh 50-70
<dice14u> i mean like they changed and the problem arose and then i tried to go back but it still didn't change it
<dice14u> ok
<BluesKaj> you have to use admin mode to change resolution , dice14u
<addyk> after that restart X and see what happens :)
<addyk> Oh ya...
<TeraDyne> anirudh__: "sudo apt-get install oooqs2-kde" doesn't work?
<addyk> kdesu kwrite /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<anirudh__> oops.........i was typing in only ooopqs2 -kde..................will try the whole command..........
<dice14u> BluesKaj I know that
<TeraDyne> XD
<OutoLumo_> anirudh__, when telling that "command not found" please specify exactly which command not found... ;-)
<anirudh__> Outlomo i was typing only oooqs2 -kde
<TeraDyne> anirudh__: Don't worry, I've done stupid things before. Like last night, when I stupidly removed the entire "/var/lib/dpkg" directory
<OutoLumo_> anirudh__, and now it is installing :-)
<OutoLumo_> TeraDyne, that was a bad one :-)
<anirudh__> YUP!
<anirudh__> :)
<TeraDyne> OutoLumo_: Tell me about it. I ended up reinstalling Kubuntu most of today.
<TeraDyne> BBL. Going to go grab something to eat.
* OutoLumo_ has done stupid things, but THAT... Whow...
<anirudh__> TeraDyne, i dont know what /var/lib/dpkg is................but i get the joke :)
<dice14u> addyk: I also have two device sections for my video card now
<dice14u> with the same bus id
<Pazy> How do i log into my registered name?
<addyk> Hmm dice14u You should find out which bus id is which and change it accordingly.. :|
<anirudh__> TeraDyne, OutoLumo, the OpenOffice Splash Screen still shows up, a takes quite some time........is there anyway to still shorten the startup time? Also how do go to desktop directly
<OutoLumo> anirudh__, well, you could tell the system to start OO at startup... But I think that the real problem is, that the program is huge.
<OutoLumo> What do you mean "go to desktop directly"
<SlimeyPete> anirudh__: right-click the panel, and select Add Applet To Panel - there's a Show Desktop applet
<anirudh__> OutoLumo, like in windows.........short cut key to desktopm the Quick Launch bar.............
<dice14u> addyk: here is a pastebin of my xorg.conf just edit it accordingly and give me the link
<dice14u> http://pastebin.com/9396
<BluesKaj> dice14u, are you running 2 graphics cards...if so disabling one in the BIOS peripherals and enabling the one you want should work .
<Pazy> I need some help please, I cant get into my Kubuntu. I can get the bootleader screen, a kubuntu logo and then a flashing underscore
<SlimeyPete> what happens if you hit alt-f2?
<OutoLumo> You mean something to click that you can hide all the windows?
<anirudh__> SlimeyPete, thank that was what i was looking for
<BluesKaj> anirudh__, this linux not windows... you try it the way it comes first .. it works :)
<SlimeyPete> anirudh__: no problem :)
<anirudh__> OutoLumo, yes
<OutoLumo> anirudh__, there's a kicker applet for that. "Show desktop" or something...
<dice14u> addyk what do you think?
<addyk> dice14u: I think it's complicated :)) Sorry... so you have two video cards?
<dice14u> no
<dice14u> just one
<dice14u> ati xpress
<OutoLumo> Pazy, seems that you have some trouble during the bootup. That's not really a kubuntu-specific issue, as you never get to the desktop.
<dice14u> it just on xorg it has a bunch of extra junk
<dice14u> I only have one screen as well
<SlimeyPete> pazy: what happens if you hit alt-f2?
<anirudh__> OutoLomo, thank you i found that! making my desktop as similar as possible to a Windows work enviroment.........been used to it for very long now.....:)
<Pazy> Ive never tried that tbh, ill try that next
<SlimeyPete> Pazy: if alt-f2 lets you login in text mode, then you have an X Windows or KDM-related problem.
<jrattner> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<Pazy> @Outolimd: I have gotten to the desktop a few times, i installed it 2/3 days ago and have used it everyday, only now that ive used the adept 'full update' option its not working
<addyk> Hmm... I think it was correctly writen but... you could try to find the other sections screen and put in the modes that you want. The 1280x800. Youe on a laptop?
<jrattner> Question: Why do i get this error all the time when applications start? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27987/
<BluesKaj> atixpress200, dice14u ?...same as mine ,after updating i had to reinstall the monitor and fglrx drivers in system settings in order to change the srn res.
<dice14u> yes i am
<addyk> Hmm... :| intel?
<dice14u> acer
<dice14u> aspire 5100
<addyk> (o.O) OK... :|
<BluesKaj> screen resolution
<dice14u> BlueKaj i will try that if this doesn't work
<addyk> It's getting complicated for me...
<dice14u> its alright thanx a bunch
<addyk> Sorry :)
<dice14u> no you helped i think i got it
<addyk> I said what I'd do.
<anirudh__> I am having problems turning off the laptop.................After clicking on shutdown........the screen goes blank.....and lightens up as if it was some sort of praphical screens saver program..........Anye idea why that could be happening.........so far I am forcefully shutting down the laptop by holding the power on(off) key for 10 secs or so..........
<addyk> anirudh__: try this command sudo halt
<addyk> after closing all programs.
<anirudh__> addyk, ok i'll try that before a shutdown again............
<addyk-irssi> :D OK :)
<gadean> hi leute is eine deutsch hier der mir mit kubuntu helfen kann? in bezug auf w-lan, also ndiswrapper`?
<anirudh__> How do I disable metabar in konqueror?
<BluesKaj> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<gadean> ohh thanks
<Karti> Hi all.....if I install Beagle, will I need a front end or desktop tool? or is it all command line?#
<klobster> how do I get mplayer to work with firefox?
<OutoLumo> Karti, to install or to use?
<Karti> to install and use
<Karti> I now have beagle installed from the repos but wondered if there was a frontend as I can't see it in the menu
<anirudh__> assyk-irssi, OutoLomo, Slimeypete,TeraDyne, BluesKaj..................How do i turn off Metabar? and I have a customized view profile saved...........How do I make that the default view profile?
<BluesKaj> klobster, install mozilla-mplayer
<Guilty_as_Sin> is comix kde only?
<klobster> I have done that, but it doesn't seem to be recognized?
<BluesKaj> sorry anirudh__ ...i have no idea
<BluesKaj> how did you installit klobster with adept or... ?
<klobster> apt-get
<Guilty_as_Sin> nm
<Karti> OutoLumo: Looks like I found it - its called Kerry, many thanks though
<OutoLumo> Karti, the program you are asking for is Kerry...
<sunn> I'm using Kubuntu. I can't seem to install the 'Xine Extra Plugins' from the Add/Remove Programs.
<Karti> lol ;)
<Mr_Njegos> Prahu Oca Srbije
<Mr_Njegos>     Nek se ovaj vijek gordi nad svijema vjekovima,
<OutoLumo> Karti, sorry, I had to do something before I got to google ;-)
<Mr_Njegos>     on e era biti strana ljudskijema koljenima.
* mode/#kubuntu [+o alindeman]  by ChanServ
<Mr_Njegos>     U nj se osam blizanacah u jedan mah iznjihae
<Mr_Njegos>     iz kolevke Belonine, i na zemlji pokazae:
<Karti> OutoLumo: I just love that apt-cache search
<Mr_Njegos>     Napoleon, Karlo, Bliher, knez Velington i Suvorov.
* mode/#kubuntu [-o alindeman]  by ChanServ
<BluesKaj> bummer klobster, not sure if apt-get does a global install ...try reinstalling with adept
<BluesKaj> or remove and reinstall
<Pazy> I tried Alt+F2 like i was told and I could log in, i then tried startX command and got the same stuff i saw when i tried recovery mode. I wrote it down this time
<OutoLumo> sunn, what seems to be the problem?
<BluesKaj> !cz
<ubotu> esk uivatele dme, aby mluvili v kanle #ubuntu anglicky. esky je mono se domluvit v #ubuntu-cz. Dkujeme.
<klobster> I did a sudo apt-get...
<Pazy> Who was it that was trying to help a few mins before/
<sunn> I selected the package called 'Xine Extra Plugins' in Adept. When I try to install them it says that "there is an error committing packages".
<TeraDyne> sunn: have you enabled the universe and multiverse repositories? It might be in there.
<sunn> I'm new to this whole installing packages thing.
<anirudh__> @ assyk-irssi, OutoLomo, Slimeypete,TeraDyne, BluesKaj, .... Thank you.......for helping me out.........B BACK SOON!:)
<TeraDyne> !universe | sunn
<ubotu> sunn: The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<sunn> I have installed Automatix though.
<BluesKaj> !Automatix | sunn
<ubotu> sunn: Automatix2 is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<sunn> Oh no!
<BluesKaj> just uninstall it , sunn
* OutoLumo just tried installing xine extra plugins via adept, no problems
<sunn> Should I uninstall the program that I've gotten through it too?
<OutoLumo> -> Works for me
<OutoLumo> sunn, which program was that?
<sunn> Skype
<Arwen> sunn, nah, just get rid of automatix
<jussi01> sunn: it should be fine, just uninstall automatix
<Arwen> you might want to sanitize your sources.list, but that's another deal
<jussi01> !Easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<BluesKaj> good point Arwen ...I  think he should asap
<Arwen> yeh, automatix is just a package manager, but the sources.list changes it makes are dangerous
<sunn> How do I uninstall Automatix?
<compilerwriter> My sources list is locked what do I do?
<BluesKaj> not difficult to edit it out, sunn
<Arwen> sunn, if I remember right, apt-get remove automatix2
<TeraDyne> !aptfix | compilerwriter
<ubotu> compilerwriter: If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<Arwen> compilerwriter, eh... is your sources.list locked or is your apt locked?
<Arwen> the 1st is a real problem, the second is fixed by ^^
<BluesKaj> compilerwriter, try sudo dpkg --configure -a
<Pazy> Can someone tell me how to deactice the Nvidia driver (the restricted one) and go back to the free one using the recovery mode thing?
<compilerwriter> when I try to run the adept updater something else is using my sources file I think.
<sunn> I've uninstalled it.
<BluesKaj> yes compilerwriter , sudo dpkg --configure -a , then sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a
<Arwen> ...
<aroo> the heck
<BluesKaj> splittsville !
<Pazy> Can someone tell me how to deactice the Nvidia driver (the restricted one) and go back to the free one using the recovery mode thing
<compilerwriter> Thanks blueskaj
<BluesKaj> np, compilerwriter
<Arwen> Pazy, edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf and change Driver "nvidia" to Driver "nv"
<BluesKaj> Pazy, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg... then you'' have the options to change there
<compilerwriter> I remembered there was a procedure but I sure as hell couldn't find it on the web.  Always when I don't need it do I find it.  Never when I want to find it badly.
<Pazy> I can do that from the text based recovery mode thing?
<Arwen> Pazy, yeah, use vim or "nano -w"
<Pazy> I have no idea what that means
<Arwen> .........those are programs....
<Arwen> "vim file" or "nano -w file"
<Pazy> What do they do?
<jussi01> hmmm, how do I export favourites from konq?
<jussi01> nm, found it...
<Arwen> Pazy, they edit text...
<Pazy> Ah thank you ill go do that asap
<Arwen> Pazy, oh, nano's probably easier to use than vim, just an afterthought
<Pazy> Where is Xorg again?
<Arwen> /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Pazy> so i type nano -w /etc/X11/xorg.conf?
<Arwen> Pazy, yeah.
<Pazy> How do i search for NVIDIA to replace it with NV then?
<Arwen> just scroll through, there'll be a section called "Device", it's under  there
<Pazy> thanks so much
<sunn> I want to reinstall WinXP, which will probobly rewrite the boot sector of the hard disk. I have a dual boot with Kubuntu. I also have files in Kubuntu that I'd like to keep. WIll Knoppix be able to get into my home folder without trouble?
<tom__> hi all, anyone know how i can convert swf files to a normal video format?
<Arwen> sunn, better yet, just back up the first 512 bytes of your hard drive and rewrite em after installing Windows
<BluesKaj> !grub | sunn
<ubotu> sunn: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Arwen> tom__, you can't, swf files are really programs
<tom__> Arwen: ive seen software for windows, but none for linux
<sunn> How do I back the first 512B?
<Arwen> sunn, dd if=/dev/something of=somefile bs=512 count=1
<Arwen> then you can write the file back by reversing the if and of parameters
<sunn> OK thanks
<BluesKaj> Arwen, now you tell us ..  :P
<Arwen> BluesKaj, eh? lol
<dhq> i have a adsl wiireless router ... now my adsl router manages the internet ...what i want to do is route all the incoming and outgoing to my linux box is it possible
<Pazy> I done the nane thing to chance the Xconf, unfortunately it didnt fix my problem. It spit out the same spit replacing NVIDIA with NV instead. Ive got it all written down but i cant make head nor tail of it
<BluesKaj> run yer router off the linux box ...why not ?
<klobster> I don't understand why konqueror under fiesty wont properly display my gmail, but under pc-bsd it does; are they using different engines?
<BluesKaj> klobster, gmail seems to be down here
<klobster> try 209.85.139.83
<BluesKaj> it finally loaded , but is very slow
<Pazy> I copied the output i get with my problem can anyone here understand it: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27989/
<BluesKaj> Pazy, ok in the terminal type: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<klobster> blueskaj: on fiesty it renders as text only, unless I choose as basic html, in PC-BSD it defaults to basic html, but I can switch it to regular and it renders just fine
<Pazy> resetting now
<BluesKaj> klobster, you prolly have to reset the the konqueror configuration /browser ID
<klobster> from a fresh install?
<BluesKaj> well klobster , it might work , give it a try...if you don't want HTML then yer stuck with text
<nicolas> allo!
<klobster> I clicked on default and it did work... weird, since I certainly didn't change it.  I wonder if ubuntu set's that to something different than default during install
<bryan> can't play my dvd's
<klobster> no I just have to fix mplayer and java
<jussi01> klobster: it could be some sort of localisation thing essing with it...
<klobster> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<Pazy> Thanks so much BluesKai, it works. Out of interest do you know what the prob was/
<Arwen> Pazy, I'm guessing you either changed the wrong nvidia or just that it was pointing at the wrong PCI slot for your video carde
<niko__> little problem.. xd card plugged into my computer will not show, how do i mount it ?
#kubuntu 2007-07-01
<morph_> hello all just installed 7.10 and ran an update that didnt go through
<morph_> now i cant run adept manager at all
<morph_> says something else is using manager
<morph_> or updating
<jussi01> !adeptfix
<ubotu> If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<jussi01> morph_: does that help?
<morph_> yes
<morph_> second one did
<morph_> all is good now
<morph_> thank you
<jussi01> no probs :)
<niko__> how do i mount xd card?
<niko__> could someone give me the command for mounting xd card ?
<dromer> how can I make my scanner work?
<dromer> I've never gotten it to work under windows, but I have high hopes for linux ;)
<jussi01> dromer: it would help to know the make and model...
<jussi01> !scanner | dromer
<ubotu> dromer: Scanning software: XSane, the gimp, Kooka. For instructions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ScanningHowTo and to see supported hardware: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsScanners
<dromer> jussi01: sorry, it's a Starlight Starscan 4900
<dromer> hmm, can't find the cables atm though :P
<jussi01> dromer: have a look at those links, more than that i dont know.
<dromer> ok, thnx :)
<pavon> Hi, I just installed 7.04 and SVG icons don't appear to be working correctly - they alpha channel is either 100 tranparent or opaque.
<pavon> Is this a known issue or do I have something setup wrong?
<sunnyhours> i got beryl installed and am having fun with the different toys. Can anyone tell me how to use the rain effect? can't figure it out
<vzduch> pavon: example?
<pavon> Well the highlights on the konquerer icon in the taskbar are solid white circles, and the Tango folder icons are solid white on top and solid blue on bottom, instead of fading between the two.
<pavon> Drop shadows are solid "horseshoes" on the sides of the icons.
<intelikey> dpkg --configure -a
<pavon> intelikey: didn't show any unconfigured packages
<vzduch> no issues here, everything looks normal
<pavon> here are some screenshots: http://infohost.nmt.edu/~jpeacock/peephole/kde-icons/
<PhinnFort> what should i get for the debug version of konqueror?
<pavon> when using the smaller (bitmap) icons it looks fine, but the larger one (svg) don't render correctly.
<Sunn_T> I can't seem to write files from a Kubuntu partition to an NTFS partition. What can I do?
<PhinnFort> !ntfs | Sunn_T
<ubotu> Sunn_T: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<intelikey> !ntfs-3g
<PhinnFort> !ntfs-3g | Sunn_T
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<ubotu> Sunn_T: please see above
<intelikey> hwclock --utc | testing.sh
<intelikey> bah  mouse is acting up again.
<PhinnFort> heh
<PhinnFort> fun?
<intelikey> it only does that if i try to use X and don't kill the mouse first
<vzduch> apart from the Konq icon in the taskbar, that looks more like a messed-up icon set
<PhinnFort> intelikey: kill how?
<PhinnFort> get a cat
<intelikey> PhinnFort /etc/init.d/gpm stop
<PhinnFort> ah;)
<PhinnFort> cat /etc/init.d/gpm
<PhinnFort> :P
<intelikey> heh
<TeraDyne> XD
<PhinnFort> cat /dev/mice
<intelikey> monkey see monkey do,  except in *ubnntu  then it's monkey C monkey get confused, ask stupid questions.   :)
<PhinnFort> :P
<TeraDyne> intelikey: except for codemonkeys
<intelikey> why would they be here ???
<intelikey> :)
<PhinnFort> they're in #ubuntu-dev or wherevery they hang out
<intelikey> +1 maybe
<SJrX> What packages do I Need to install to complie C++ programs?
<intelikey> build-essential
<TeraDyne> intelikey: Maybe the did what I did last night. "sudo rm -r /var/lib/dpkg".
<SJrX> thanks
<PhinnFort> !info build-essential
<PhinnFort> !info build-essentials
<ubotu> build-essential: informational list of build-essential packages. In component main, is optional. Version 11.3 (feisty), package size 6 kB, installed size 48 kB
<PhinnFort> first one
<ubotu> Package build-essentials does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<intelikey> TeraDyne heh bet that was fun    :)
<TeraDyne> intelikey: I ment to remove the lock, not realizing that adept had been opened. I didn't realize that I had forgotten to add the "lock" part until it was too late.
<PhinnFort> whoops
<TeraDyne> intelikey: In the end, I had to reinstall Kubuntu.
<joacim_> What is the name of the new partition manager in the ubuntu/kubuntu installer ? (replacing gparted in the feisty installer)
<PhinnFort> TeraDyne: you could just've copied it over from somewhere
<intelikey> Trevinho http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/37826
<intelikey> i know.  "too late now"...
<TeraDyne> PhinnFort: Maybe, but why would I take the easy way out? That's no fun.
<PhinnFort> ;)
<intelikey> not to be calling "spade" but why would you add -r  for a lock file  ???
<klobster> why does ubuntu use dash?
<intelikey> why not ?
<SlimeyPete> ...because it breaks things?
<Arwen> klobster, because it's posix compliant
<SlimeyPete> some apps include install scripts which won't work in Dash
<intelikey> SlimeyPete no.  thing that are broken show up when you don't have the "bash externtions"
<Arwen> ...so they should have "#! /bin/bash"
<Arwen> /bin/sh should be a fully POSIX-compliant shell
<SlimeyPete> Arwen: I agree, but the reality is that they don't ;)
<TeraDyne> intelikey: Not too sure, but I think I had tried it before, figured the "lock" was a directory for some strange reason, and added "-r" to it
<Arwen> so go fix them, lol, they're just scripts
<SlimeyPete> I'd prefer them to just work, tbh.
<SlimeyPete> and many newbies won't know what to do.
<intelikey> SlimeyPete exactly why the packages that have that bug need reported and fixed.
* PhinnFort hasn't noticed such a package in ages
<SlimeyPete> the packages do tend to work OK these days, IME
<SlimeyPete> but various non-packaged things don
<SlimeyPete> 't
<SlimeyPete> the most recent example I've found is Ingres
<intelikey> you don't rewrite posix just because someone expected /bin/sh to be bash .....
<PhinnFort> don't use non-packaged stuff then;)
<PhinnFort> SlimeyPete: file a bug to get it packaged:P
<TeraDyne> PhinnFort: I would agree with you, but SeaMonkey packages don't exist.
<SlimeyPete> I suppose I could ask for a package
<PhinnFort> TeraDyne: package them yourself, then
* SlimeyPete makes a note to ask for one nexttimehe's feeling non-lazy
<PhinnFort> i filed a bug asking for a tastymenu package, and a couple of days later someone had made one and was asking for it getting included in gutsy
<TeraDyne> PhinnFort: With "checkinstall"? I tried, it doesn't work for me.
<klobster> arwen: that isn't a valid answer, but i am seeing that this is a bigger issue than I first thought, so I'm going to drop it.
<PhinnFort> well, checkinstall is more a replacement for make install
<russian> hello everyone
<TeraDyne> I know. I followed the HowTo for checkinstall in the community docs, and it failed everytime.
<PhinnFort> !hi | Russian
<ubotu> Russian: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<PhinnFort> TeraDyne: checkinstall -D make install
<PhinnFort> ?
<PhinnFort> how did it fail?
<TeraDyne> I didn't add the "make install" part.
<TeraDyne> I followed this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall
<PhinnFort> I think I used the manpage the first time...
* TeraDyne didn't even think to check the manpages...
<PhinnFort> :P
<Russian> I am new to linux
<Russian> Can anyone tell me how do I install firefox hehe
<intelikey> back to dash for one sec.   one of the most common 'glob' codes that you find foolishly implanted in shell scripts is   [[something] ]       [[ is a bash extention, it should never be in a #!/bin/sh script.
<TeraDyne> !firefox
<ubotu> firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins
<PhinnFort> but the best thing is to make a real package (consists of creating a Debian dir, that gets thrown into a patch.gz, and a .dsc file, afaik)
<Russian> ty
<TeraDyne> PhinnFort: If I can manage to recompile SeaMonkey without crashing my laptop, I'll try to make a package for it. Thanks for the correction.
<PhinnFort> yw;)
<vzduch> Firefox is not the default browser in Kubuntu, by default it's not even installed..
<TeraDyne> Now, if someone can make the correction in the ComDocs.
<PhinnFort> that's because konqueror is so much better
<intelikey> vzduch that doesn't say kubunt  it says ubuntu
<Russian> !register
<ubotu> Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<intelikey> and being the default in ubuntu that means it's in the "main" repo
<vzduch> intelikey: that's the reason I said it
<banksey_> Hi guys, I'm using Banshe, And when I try to play any of my music, It jus goes through them all and won't play any, Does Banshe support only a certain file format? As far as I know, They are all MP3.
<vzduch> !codecs | banksey_
<ubotu> banksey_: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<PhinnFort> banksey_: use Amarok
<PhinnFort> or Juk
<TeraDyne> PhinnFort: You beat me too it.
<banksey_> I don't like Amarok :P
<intelikey> vzduch you can submit a correction for the infonode if you like.   /msg ubotu no ff is "what ever you think it should say"
<PhinnFort> banksey_: use Juk then
<PhinnFort> banksey_: not some gtk
<PhinnFort> crap
<PhinnFort> ;P
<banksey_> LOL, Okay, I'll check it out, Thanks
<PhinnFort> !info juk | banksey_
<ubotu> banksey_: juk: music organizer and player for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.6-0ubuntu4 (feisty), package size 705 kB, installed size 1716 kB
<vzduch> Russiansu: no unsolicited query please
<banksey_> Phinnfort:Thank you :)
<Russiansu> Oke
<PhinnFort> ;)
<TeraDyne> vzduch: you can't msg the bot without being registered, so he couldn't use the alternative.
<PhinnFort> banksey_: it should lower your memory usage drastically, since it re-uses the kdelibs, instead of loading those horrible gnome libs;)
<vzduch> TeraDyne: ?
<banksey_> Phinnforr: Ya, When I saw Banshe was for Gnome when it was loading up, I got a bit worried :P
<intelikey> banksey_ there is nothing wrong with using gtk apps in a qt based DE  it's just a little slower loading up.
<TeraDyne> vzduch: The only ways you can get info from the bot is to ask in the channel or to PM it. He was looking for info on how to register, so I'm guessing he couldn't msg it.
<PhinnFort> ;)
<PhinnFort> intelikey: and  it uses alot mmore ra
<vzduch> TeraDyne: that has nothing to do w/ him asking me whether I'm Dutch..
<PhinnFort> m*more ram
<intelikey> PhinnFort define "a lot" please
<intelikey> couple meg maybe
<vzduch> besides, my nick's not ubotu ;)
<PhinnFort> intelikey: I will once my machine returns to norma
<PhinnFort> l
<TeraDyne> vzduch: O_o; Where did he say that? or did he msg you?
<vzduch> TeraDyne: he queried me, yes
<PhinnFort> getting a backtrace forr konqi, and that grinds itt
<TeraDyne> vzduch: then why didn't you msg him back instead of putting it on the main channel?
<PhinnFort> intelikey: this much: http://ktown.kde.org/~seli/memory/desktop_benchmark.html
<banksey_> Phinnfort: Thanks man, Work great :)
<PhinnFort> good to hear;)
<vzduch> TeraDyne: ime, exposure is more helpful in such cases :)
<TeraDyne> vzduch: XD
<intelikey> that bench mark is way off.
<PhinnFort> intelikey: how so?
<crash_> Anyone alive and available for some questions?\
<PhinnFort> intelikey: i find it pretty accurate
<PhinnFort> crash_: I'm alive...
<TeraDyne> !ask | crash_
<ubotu> crash_: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<crash_> What the heck is my nick doing set to Crash...
<CrunchyFerrett> there we go
<TeraDyne> XD
<intelikey> PhinnFort it said 33m for plain X   i just checked mem before and after strting xorg + blackbox    http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/37827
<PhinnFort> intelikey: well, system daemons?
<intelikey> if their beanch mark is that scued on just X  what is it on the rest..
<CrunchyFerrett> Righto. So, this is the first time Ive put any real effort into discovering the world of Linux. Im running the "Fesity Fawn" release of Kubuntu.
<nosrednaekim> ok.. cool
<CrunchyFerrett> My Broadcom 43xx wireless adapter does not function. At least, it refuses to see any networks. Any thoughts?
<intelikey> PhinnFort "plain X" does not include any "system daemons"    plain X  means  plain X   where i come from...
<PhinnFort> intelikey: doesn't he include dbus and stuff?
<intelikey> and plain X uses less than 4M
<intelikey> PhinnFort no.
<PhinnFort> hal at least
<intelikey> PhinnFort it's kde that starts those things
<Russiansu> !firefox
<ubotu> firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins
<PhinnFort> intelikey: that is before x got modularized, i believe
<PhinnFort> intelikey: and he has hal in "plain x"
<PhinnFort> "...3.0M by HAL daemon..."
<PhinnFort> but the rest should be accurate
<intelikey> X uses < 4M
<intelikey> accurate ?
<PhinnFort> intelikey: with how many modules laoded?
<PhinnFort> *loaded
<PhinnFort> and which?
<intelikey> http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/37828
<PhinnFort> Xorg.0.log would be more usefull, as it loads a whole lot automatically too, afaik
<PhinnFort> and without knowing which modules he loaded, it isn't usefull at all
<PhinnFort> but that doesn't matter for the rest of the benchmark, as he diff's the mem usages
<intelikey> you are beating a dead horse anyway.   still can't make up 33M
<PhinnFort> intelikey: before X was modularized, it could very well have used 33M, with Hal and friends
<PhinnFort> and I'm also saying it's irrelevant
<intelikey> PhinnFort no not with hal   X does not start hal
<PhinnFort> intelikey: he counts it in a blank X session
<PhinnFort> intelikey: on Gentoo, hal is started way before X
<PhinnFort> intelikey: HAL is not just used by GUI-apps
<Russiansu> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<intelikey> hal is not used at all here  :)
<PhinnFort> intelikey: how does KDE know when you insert a CD?
<intelikey> if i want it to know. i tell it.
<PhinnFort> :P
<intelikey> or would if i used kde
<Russiansu> add/remove programmes always opens so slow?
<intelikey> has to get root env i guess
<PhinnFort> Russiansu: Adept isn't very good, imho
<PhinnFort> Russiansu: feel free to write a replacement;)
<intelikey> hehhe his lowest numbers still exceed my highest ones.    "/me thinks he should tweek his suse box..."   :)
<PhinnFort> ;)
<PhinnFort> suse is pretty, but bloated, afaik;)
<TeraDyne> PhinnFort: Someone else already has. They're called "apt-get" and "aptitude".
<PhinnFort> ;)
<klobster> intelikey: you don't use ubuntu OR KDE?  Why of all channels are you in here all the time?
<PhinnFort> TeraDyne: how about a Qt/KDE frontend to Aptitude?
<PhinnFort> klobster: he loves you, you fool!
<PhinnFort> why _do_ you think he's stalking you?
* klobster awwww...
<vzduch> PhinnFort: how about using aptitude on the cmdline? *gg*
<TeraDyne> PhinnFort: Only adept, though I think there was a QT version of Synaptics.
<PhinnFort> vzduch: I do, but Adept doesn't give a good impressions to newcomers
<PhinnFort> TeraDyne: I think it was discontinued
<intelikey> klobster ubuntu ?    i didn't say i didn't use ubuntu,
<TeraDyne> !ksynaptics | PhinnFort
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ksynaptics - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<TeraDyne> !info ksynaptics | PhinnFort
<PhinnFort> !info ksynaptics
<ubotu> phinnfort: ksynaptics: Synaptics TouchPad configuration tool for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.1-2ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 209 kB, installed size 1012 kB (Only available for alpha amd64 arm hppa i386 ia64 m68k mips mipsel powerpc sparc)
<PhinnFort> lol
<PhinnFort> !info ksynaptic
<ubotu> Package ksynaptic does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<vzduch> !info kynaptic
<ubotu> Package kynaptic does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<PhinnFort> !info kynics
<TeraDyne> ah, forgot to remove the s.
<ubotu> Package kynics does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<BluesKaj> !keep trying
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about keep trying - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<TeraDyne> XD
<PhinnFort> :P
<vzduch> hrhr
* PhinnFort runs
<shane2peru> PhinnFort: how do you do that?
<shane2peru> ^^^
<PhinnFort> [01:48]  <-- Graham has left this server ("RUN AWAY!").
<intelikey> klobster actually cause there is generally a better class of L users in here  :)
* TeraDyne runs away at teh speed of brick
<shane2peru> PhinnFort: I mean get it to show up with the star
* n8k99 laughs maniacally
<PhinnFort> shane2peru: write /me infront
* shane2peru thinking this is cool
<PhinnFort> ;)
<shane2peru> PhinnFort: thxs
<PhinnFort> welcome to the wonderful world of IRC;)
<shane2peru> PhinnFort: always learning.
<PhinnFort> aren't we all?
<PhinnFort> intelikey: dialup?
<PhinnFort> you keep falling out
<Russiansu> XGL works better in Ubuntu or Kubuntu?
<PhinnFort> Russiansu: you decide
<PhinnFort> Russiansu: I don't think there's much of a difference any more
<Russiansu> You know a good guide?
<PhinnFort> !beryl
<PhinnFort> !xgl
<TeraDyne> PhinnFort: If he keeps falling out, maybe you should strap him to his seat.
<ubotu> beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. Help in #ubuntu-effects
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems - Help in #ubuntu-effects
* PhinnFort straps down intelikey
<PhinnFort> Russiansu: what kind of video card?
<Russiansu> ATI
<dwbell> how can I find out how audio is encoded within an avi file?
<PhinnFort> Russiansu: new or old?
<intelikey> strap ?
<PhinnFort> dwbell: try "file"
<Russiansu> Sapphire Radein 9600XT
<PhinnFort> intelikey: you keep falling out
<Russiansu> Radeon*
<intelikey> modem reset on me
<PhinnFort> Russiansu: you should be okay without XGL then, just plain AIGLX
<TeraDyne> [18:53]  <TeraDyne> PhinnFort: If he keeps falling out, maybe you should strap him to his seat
<PhinnFort> ^^
<Russiansu> Hmm why is that?
<PhinnFort> Russiansu: just install beryl
<Russiansu> I am kinda new to linux
<Russiansu> using it for 1 hour now
<PhinnFort> Russiansu: that card is relatively old, and has rather well supported open drivers
<intelikey> PhinnFort every four hours.   server side  nothing i can do about it,  well except change isp's
<Russiansu> Windows Xp user, so can you explain?
<PhinnFort> Russiansu: hang on a sec
<Russiansu> oke thanks
<dwbell> PhinnFort: thanks
<PhinnFort> yw
* TeraDyne remembers when he has SegaNet as an ISP
* TeraDyne shudders
<PhinnFort> Russiansu: have you enabled the multiverse repositories?
<Russiansu> 0_o
<intelikey> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<Russiansu> I am sorry I dont have a clue what you are talking about hehe
<intelikey>                      ^
<PhinnFort> Russiansu: in adept package manager
<Russiansu> Oke opened it, should I install them all?
<PhinnFort> Russiansu: isntall beryl beryl-manager emerald-themes
<PhinnFort> *install
<PhinnFort> Russiansu: just enable the "multiverse" repo
<Russiansu> all installed
<Russiansu> now what?
<PhinnFort> Russiansu: run Adept Package Manager, click "Adept" menu, and the package sources  (second from top)
<PhinnFort> Russiansu: hit alt+f2, and run "beryl-manager"
<intelikey> uni/multi-verse main <restricted ?>   for normal update and security
<Russiansu> could not run specific command
<PhinnFort> Russiansu: did you install those programs?
<PhinnFort> Russiansu: beryl beryl-manager emerald-themes
<Russiansu> let me search again
<Russiansu> installing
<PhinnFort> good, good
<Russiansu> k typed beryl-manager somethings happening now ^^
<crash_> well
<Russiansu> sweet
<Russiansu> :D
<PhinnFort> ;)
<Russiansu> Thanks a lot PhinnFort
<PhinnFort> you're welcome
<CrunchyFerrett> now I cant get out of 640x480
<Russiansu> One more thing
<Russiansu> how do I change my resolution
<Russiansu> to 1270x1024
<PhinnFort> Russiansu: System Settings -> monitor and display?
<intelikey> CrunchyFerrett you installed nvidia drivers ?
<CrunchyFerrett> DONT DO IT!!
<CrunchyFerrett> I TRIED it and now I cant get out of 640x480
<Russiansu> It shows max 1024x768
<intelikey> /join #ubuntu-effects CrunchyFerrett
<PhinnFort> Russiansu: you could just try to move the xorg.conf file, and reboot, and it should autodetect
<Russiansu> what about this
<Russiansu> Adept Notifier, I cant close it
<PhinnFort> Russiansu: right click
<Russiansu> yep
<Russiansu> close
<PhinnFort> Russiansu: on the green thingy
<Russiansu> not closing
<Bllz> hey guys.  I formatted a partition as FAT but i'm unable to mount it.... any sugestions?  I already looked at that ubuntu help website and just got thoroughly confused
<Russiansu> aha
<Russiansu> :D
<Russiansu> thank you again
<PhinnFort> ;)
<Russiansu> xorg.conf you say
<intelikey> Bllz which partition ?
<Russiansu> and where can I find this file?
<Bllz> it's media/sda3
<PhinnFort> Russiansu: run "kdesu "dpkg-reconfigure --frontend kde xserver-xorg""
<soulrider> i have a question for those who know about networking
<intelikey> Bllz that's not a partition.
<Bllz> it's not?
<soulrider> is it possible to make allt he computer sin my house connect to the internet through me ?
<Bllz> it should be
<PhinnFort> Russiansu: in alt+f2
<intelikey> Bllz that's a mount point
<soulrider> my internet is connected to my router and that has the DSL modem
<PhinnFort> soulrider: yes
<Bllz> oh right... it's partition 3 then
<intelikey> Bllz all partitions are /dev/*
<soulrider> i wanna use my comp as some sort of filter
<PhinnFort> soulrider: set up internet forwarding, and make all the other computers use you as gateway
<CrunchyFerrett> No one seems to be alive in unbuntu-effects
<soulrider> PhinnFort: how can i do that ?
<soulrider> PhinnFort: and what do i ahve to do in this computer for it to work ?
<Bllz> inelikey, it's the last partition on the disk?
<trakinas> does anyone programs in java here? i have some basic doubts.
<PhinnFort> !forwarding
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about forwarding - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<intelikey> Bllz ok open a konsole and type this; grep sda3
<soulrider> trakinas: ask
<PhinnFort> soulrider: one sec
<Russiansu> PhinnFort not working
<Bllz> intelikey, i'm on ubuntu, is the command the same?
<intelikey> Bllz ok open a konsole and type this; grep sda3 /etc/fstab
<intelikey> sorry for the short post.
<PhinnFort> Russiansu: kdesu konqueror
<trakinas> soulrider: pvt, any problem? I have to explain and dont want to go offtopic
<soulrider> sure
<intelikey> Bllz yes commands are the same.
<Bllz> # /dev/sda3
<Bllz> /dev/sda3   /media/sda3   ntfs-3g  defaults,locale=en_US.utf8    0    0
<PhinnFort> Russiansu: go to "/etc/X11", and cut out the file xorg.conf, and paste it in your home folder
<PhinnFort> Russiansu: then reboot
<Linux_Galore> heres a question, in Gutsty were do they now put the modules section for xorg
<intelikey> Bllz there is why you are having trubble .
<PhinnFort> soulrider: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=91370
<Russiansu> k
<Bllz> why?
<intelikey> Bllz in the gnome-terminal type;  usdo nano /etc/fstab
<Russiansu> Access denied lol
<intelikey> Bllz edit that line you posted ^  change the  ntfs-3g  to vfat
<PhinnFort> Russiansu: did you run "kdesu konqueror"?
<Russiansu> yes
<Bllz> ntfs-3g to vfat... okay hang on
<soulrider> thanks PhinnFort
<PhinnFort> Russiansu: run "kdesu kate /etc/X11/xorg.conf" then
<PhinnFort> Russiansu: and copy everything in the file
<PhinnFort> Russiansu: and then paste it to http://rafb.net/paste
<PhinnFort> Russiansu: and I'll fix your resolutions;)
<PhinnFort> soulrider: yw
<Bllz> intelikey i changed it
<intelikey> Bllz now type this;  sudo umount /media/* ;sudo mount -a   #should be all there is to it.
<Bllz> do i save and exit?
<Russiansu> K done
<Russiansu> http://rafb.net/p/aeN8m061.html
<PhinnFort> thanks
<klobster> does beryl have better support for multple user yet?
<intelikey> Bllz yes save exit and type
<Bllz> do i hit control and then the letter to execute the commands at the bottom?
<intelikey> yes
<PhinnFort> Russiansu: try deleting all the "        SubSection "Display" subsections
<intelikey> ^ means the control key
<PhinnFort> Russiansu: so that the screen sections is more like this: http://rafb.net/p/rPjT2p97.html
<PhinnFort> then save
<Russiansu> Thanks done
<Russiansu> now Reboot?
<Bllz> okay i typed the command but now i don't see the partition on my desktop
<Bllz> umount: /media/sda3: not mounted
<Bllz> umount: /media/sdb1: not mounted
<Bllz> umount: /media/sdc2: not mounted
<Bllz> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sda3,
<Bllz>        missing codepage or other error
<Bllz>        In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try
<Bllz>        dmesg | tail  or so
<Bllz> mount: special device /dev/sdc2 does not exist
<PhinnFort> Russiansu: yeah
<aroo> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<Russiansu> PhinnFort Thank you , brb
<PhinnFort> Russiansu: or just close all open programs and ctrl+alt+backspace
<Bllz> i don't mind reformatting if I have to
<intelikey> Bllz ok it's not formated vfat.  you must have missed something there.
<[Relic] > is there a way to get firestarter to start on boot with the normal user color scheme or is there an easy way to import normal user settings to root w/o too many problems?
<Bllz> intelikey, would reformatting fix it?
<tamara> I am tring to install an run vmware and keep getting error meassages something about breaking packagesor not down loading
<intelikey> Bllz sudo mkfs.vfat /dev/sda3
<Bllz> mkfs.vfat 2.11 (12 Mar 2005)
<intelikey> sudo mount -a
<Bllz> louist@louist-desktop:~$ sudo mount -a
<Bllz> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sda3,
<Bllz>        missing codepage or other error
<Bllz>        In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try
<Bllz>        dmesg | tail  or so
<Bllz> mount: special device /dev/sdc2 does not exist
<Bllz> louist@louist-desktop:~$
<intelikey> Bllz ok stop flooding the channel please.
<aroo> !paste
<PhinnFort> !flood | Bllz
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<Bllz> intelikey sorry
<ubotu> Bllz: please see above
<aroo> For the second time
<Bllz> kk sorry guys. still learning the ropes here lol
<PhinnFort> ;)
<intelikey> Bllz would you pastebin the output of this command so we can see what has gone arie; cat /proc/partitions /proc/mounts
<Bllz> okay. let me figure that out real quick
<russian> Hi I am back
<russian> but have new problem
<russian> the close button and minimize maximaze is missing
<tamara> I am tring to install an run vmware and keep getting error meassages something about breaking packagesor not down loading
<PhinnFort> russian: try another theme
<Russian> still missing
<Bllz> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28008/
<PhinnFort> well, I don't even use beryl, so I have no idea...;)
<PhinnFort> try in #ubuntu-effects
<Bllz> sorry about the dealay intelikey... i'm on dialup... oh joy lol
<Russian> Thanks
<intelikey> Bllz that's not the command i want.
<intelikey> Bllz would you pastebin the output of this command so we can see what has gone arie; cat /proc/partitions /proc/mounts
<Bllz> intelikey. my bad!
<intelikey> Bllz :)
<Russian> But the resolution worked thanks
<PhinnFort> yw;)
<Russian> PhinnFort you use this sort of XGL
<PhinnFort> Russian: KUbuntu ships with some stupid standard settings, removing them and letting it set itself up automatically usually works better;)
<PhinnFort> Russian: no
<Russian> Or you just use plain?
<Bllz> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28009/
<PhinnFort> Russian: I use plain, because Yakuake crashes it with the drivers I use :(
<Russian> How to let it set automatically PhinnFort?
<Russian> too bad :(
<PhinnFort> Russian: it's automatically now
<PhinnFort> Russian: that's what we removed from the config file
<PhinnFort> Russian: It will hopefully be fixed in Gutsy, which comes with a new version of Xorg
<Russian> Again you are talking chinese to me :P
<PhinnFort> Russian: next version of Ubuntu will come with new drivers;)
<Russian> aha
<Bllz> intelikey http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28009/
<tamara> I am tring to install an run vmware and keep getting error meassages something about breaking packagesor not down loading
<Russian> lol I cant even move windows now :P
<Russian> 0_o
<BluesKaj> PhinnFort, when's the official release ?
<PhinnFort> BluesKaj: Xorg?
<PhinnFort> in august
<BluesKaj> gutsy
<PhinnFort> gutsy 10.07
<PhinnFort> 7.10?
<PhinnFort> ding ding
<PhinnFort> Russian: try holding ALT while clicking on the window
<BluesKaj> oct
<PhinnFort> yeah
<intelikey> Bllz hmmm well the partition table looks ok  and if you issued the command; sudo mkfs.vfat /dev/sda3  #and it said it formated ok,  then the problem must still be in the fstab file.   pastebin this: cat /etc/fstab
<PhinnFort> BluesKaj: six months releases
<BluesKaj> right
<Russian> ah tnx
<PhinnFort> Russian: that works everywhere
<PhinnFort> (except fullscreen)
<Bllz> intelikey http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28010/
<Russian> Thank you PhinnFort for all your help ^^
<PhinnFort> Russian: you're very welcome;)
<PhinnFort> but I think I need to go to bed soon
<PhinnFort> it's getting late
<Russian> What is btw task manager?
<Russian> like in windows?
<Arwen> Russian, ....?
<PhinnFort> Russian: ctrl+esc?
<Russian> You know where you can view al the processes
<Russian> aha tnx
<PhinnFort> yw;)
<PhinnFort> Russian: in KDE 4 they plan to implement it coming with fire and brimstone and smoke and everything
<PhinnFort> and it loads much quicker;)
<intelikey> Bllz lets have a test at manual mount; sudo mount -t vfat -o umask=000 /dev/sda3 /media/sda3   # see what that tells us
<Russian> 0_o
<Russian> really
<Russian> You know why I even installed this
<PhinnFort> ?
<Russian> I saw on youtuve, movie about XGL
<Russian> And I had to try it hehe
<PhinnFort> ;)
<Russian> youtube that is *
<Arwen> Russian, um, XGL sucks, is buggy, and overall pointless
<Bllz> no output, intelikey
<Arwen> maybe you mean !compiz ?
<intelikey> then it mounted
<necro_> wtf, im unable to install sun-java6-bin
<Russian> Well it still beats XP and Vista lol
<PhinnFort> ;)
<necro_> help me
<Arwen> .............Xgl is the meaning of fail
<PhinnFort> !windows | Russian
<ubotu> Russian: For help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<Bllz> intelikey, I don't see it on my desktop... is that normal?
<PhinnFort> ;)
<Arwen> again, I think you're talking about !compiz . Russian
<Russian> hahaha
<Russian> lol
<Arwen> get your programs right
<intelikey> Bllz let me revisit the last pastebin i'll get back to you.
<Russian> Compiz?
<Russian> whats that
<Bllz> okay
<Arwen> it's what makes the pretty 3d effects
<necro_> i'm installing ubuntu extra, when it tries to install sun-java6-bin, says cannot download some package or commit break packages!!!!
<Arwen> Xgl is a really crappy emulator
<Bllz> intelikey you still have the link?
<sunnyhours> anyone know how to do the rain effect in beryl?
<Russian> Arwen tell me aboiut this Compiz please?
<Russian> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<Arwen> sunnyhours, shift f9 iirc
<necro_> can someone help me!!!!!!
<Arwen> you only need Xgl if your video drivers suck and need emulation
<Russian> aah
<BluesKaj> Russian, yer asking for greif if you have an ATI card
<Russian> lol
<Russian> so bad?
<DaSkreech> sunnyhours: depends on your config
<Arwen> yeah, anything after 9600 Pro
<PhinnFort> BluesKaj: only with the newer ones
<DaSkreech> ctrl+f9 i think
<Russian> =/
<PhinnFort> Arwen: my 9800 works happily
<Arwen> because ATI is anti-linux and AMD is just as bad
<Russian> lol
<PhinnFort> AMD used to be such a nice company
<BluesKaj> well, it's hard to make it work...it can be done
<PhinnFort> <3 Intel <3 ;)
<Russian> so can I do any windows programmes on kubuntu?
<DaSkreech> necro_: sup?
<PhinnFort> BluesKaj: r300 is rather well supported atm
<Russian> dreamweaver? Photoshop?
<Arwen> Russian, with wine or with vmware, you can
<PhinnFort> BluesKaj: it's after that it's a huge nightmare
<Arwen> but forget the adobe cruft, Photoshop works up to v7 iirc
<Arwen> Dreamweaver has better alternatives
<Russian> :(
<DaSkreech> When did AMD become anti linux?
<Russian> I need those things for my education
<Arwen> DaSkreech, when they aquired ATI
<Russian> Its windows or mac, and I cant stand Mac
<Arwen> s/aquired/acquired
<BluesKaj> PhinnFort, mine's an onboard xpress200G ... too darn much trouble just for some xtra eyecandy
<DaSkreech> Arwen: :-p thats stupid
<Arwen> Russian, the only way to run recent Photoshops is to use vmware, which is uh... slow
<Arwen> DaSkreech, no, because they've done nothing to fix ATI
<PhinnFort> BluesKaj: I plan on buying a new laptop after summer, and i'll be darned if I don't get an intel graphics chip on it;)
<Russian> lol
<Russian> so I have to do
<Russian> with dual booth
<Russian> I guess
<Russian> ^^
<PhinnFort> Russian: try Krita
<Arwen> Russian, you could try vmware, lol
<DaSkreech> Arwen: ha ha you can't expect that to happen that quickly
<necro_> it's so difficult to enable mp3
<BluesKaj> hehe , right on PhinnFort
<PhinnFort> !info krita | Russian
<ubotu> russian: krita: a pixel-based image manipulation program for the KDE Office Suite. In component main, is optional. Version 1:1.6.2-0ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 3043 kB, installed size 9412 kB
<DaSkreech> necro_: really?
<Arwen> necro_, um, no?
<yintelike> Bllz fonud it.    the mount options in the fstab has  . not ,  that dot not comma    correct that and it should mount normally.  options seperator char must be comma      "/dev/sda3   /media/sda3   vfat  defaults,locale=en_US.utf8    0    0 "
<DaSkreech> necro_: did you read the link from ubotu?
<necro_> yes the unbutun extra, it just keep failing to install anything
<DaSkreech> Russian: New to linux i'm guessing?
<Bllz> yintelike, can you walk me through it? how do i get to fstab again?
<Russian> Yeah 100% new
<DaSkreech> necro_: what error?
<DaSkreech> Russian: Welcome
<necro_> sun-java6-jre broken
<Russian> Thanks
<necro_> sun-java6-bin broken too
<DaSkreech> necro_: That has nothing to do with mp3
<necro_> but from that guide i have to install ubuntu restrict extra whatever shit that is
<Russian> Dont really know where to start
<gon_> !client-error-request-value-too-long
<PhinnFort> !language | necro_
<Arwen> necro_, 1: swearing doesn't help. 2. !repos
<Russian> Does this beryl, have same options as seen in video of XGL?
<necro_> shit is swearing
<ubotu> necro_: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<necro_> how about crap
<Arwen> Russian, the XGL video was actually a video of beryl
<PhinnFort> Russian: right click on the red diamond
<Arwen> people just tend to mislabel it
<Russian> 0_o
<Russian> where is the diamond?
<Arwen> Russian, run "beryl-manager"
<PhinnFort> Russian: should be in your systray
<necro_> why do i need java for mp3?
<Arwen> PhinnFort, he hasn't started it yet... lol
<Arwen> necro_, you don't
<PhinnFort> Arwen: ah, ok
<Russian> I think its loading now
<necro_> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<Arwen> you need libxine1-ffmpeg
<Russian> its done, but cant see it in systray
<necro_> it says i need that package for mp3 or dvd
<DaSkreech> necro_: which guide
<PhinnFort> Arwen: libxine-extracodecs?
<necro_> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<Arwen> PhinnFort, no, libxine1-ffmpeg
<PhinnFort> Arwen: sure?
<DaSkreech> yes
<Arwen> libxine-extracodecs is deprecated
<Arwen> so yes
<PhinnFort> ah, ok
* PhinnFort did the deprecated thing, then
<DaSkreech> PhinnFort: libxine-extracodecs installs libxine1-ffmpeg and libmad0
<Russian> ArwenL I cant see the red crystal in my systray
<Arwen> necro_, it says     *
<Arwen>       To play mp3's with Amarok, install the package libxine1-ffmpeg (which will install libmad0 as well).
<DaSkreech> it;s pretty safe to install libxine-extracodecs
<necro_> how do youget your "mp3 support" in amarok?
<Bllz> yintelike, how do i change the fstab error? is there a command to open the file?
<Arwen> necro_, you install libxine1-extracodecs for crying out loud
<DaSkreech> necro_: install libxine1-ffmpeg
<PhinnFort> necro_: open Adept Package MAnager, search for "libxine-ffmpeg" and install it
<Arwen> oops, yeah, libxine1-ffmpeg*
<Arwen> necro_, just run "apt-get install libxine1-ffmpeg"
<necro_> apt-get install? am i supposed to use that adept?
<PhinnFort> necro_: choose yer poison
<necro_> if i use apt-get install, will adept recognize it?
<DaSkreech> necro_: you can install it either way
<DaSkreech> necro_: yes
<Russian> PhinnFort?
<PhinnFort> yup
<Russian> I cant see the red crystal
<necro_> so i can use kubuntu debian way
<PhinnFort> Russian: did you run "beryl-manager"?
<DaSkreech> necro_: yes
<Russian> yeo
<Russian> four times already :P
<Arwen> and is it crashing? :P
<Arwen> and are you looking in your system tray?
<Russian> yeah
<Russian> right below
<Russian> ^^
<Russian> its showing my mouse, like its loading
<Russian> but it doesnt show up in systray
<Arwen> hmm, run it in a terminal and tell us what it says?
<Russian> failed to open device
<PhinnFort> that's nothing to worry about
<Russian> should I copy paste the error?
<necro_> um, there's no option for me to adjust resolution ?
<Arwen> Russian, if that doesn't work, just start beryl directly with "beryl --replace &" and "emerald --repalce &"
<necro_> i can't change resolution in kde?
<DaSkreech> !resolution
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<DaSkreech> necro_: yeah you can
<Russian> now I see it =D
<Russian> thank you
<Bllz> yintelike, i just checked the fstab and there was a comma... so that doesn't appear to be the error
<darkrift411> question
<Russian> Oke, I finaly see the icon, now what?
<DaSkreech> necro_: system settings -> display
<darkrift411> how do i find out if there are newer drivers for my card reader?
<darkrift411> Ricoh Co Ltd R5C822 is the model
<torchwood04> Is there anything I should know before using Kubuntu on an intel mac?
<DaSkreech> !mac
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mac - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<DaSkreech> !apple
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about apple - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
* DaSkreech kicks the bot
<DaSkreech> guess not :)
<PhinnFort> !botsnack
<Arwen> see? the bot discriminates
<ubotu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<torchwood04> lol
<PhinnFort> torchwood04: it will work well?
<torchwood04> Yeah okay :P
<PhinnFort> torchwood04: read the last edition of the full circle magazine
<Arwen> !mac is For help with Macs and OS X, please see ##mac or your nearest mental institute.
<DaSkreech> Arwen: :-P thats not right
<torchwood04> But #mac is for Macs with OSX
<DaSkreech> Kubuntu runs on macs
<torchwood04> Hey, I'm an intel mac
<torchwood04> Not PPC
<darkrift411> http://pastebin.ca/598055
<darkrift411> anyone?
<DaSkreech> torchwood04: a few devs run on that hardware I don't know if yyou need some thing special
<torchwood04> Okay
<torchwood04> Well, Mac's have picky firmware
<torchwood04> IIRC, I can only have like 4 partitions
<PhinnFort> torchwood04: again, the last edition of the full circle magazine has a long article on the subject
<torchwood04> And I want to dual boot.. sorry PhinnFort I will
<Arwen> torchwood04, all x86 systems can have a maximum of 4 partitions..
<PhinnFort> "* How-To : Install Ubuntu on Intel Mac Mini,"
<darkrift411> 4 primary, right?
<torchwood04> Yeah
<DaSkreech> primary
<PhinnFort> http://www.fullcirclemagazine.org/
<darkrift411> ok
<torchwood04> And I want to use OSX
<darkrift411> you can have extended partitions added to that though
<russian> Crash lol
<BluesKaj> strange combo
<darkrift411> so does anyone know where i could find drivers for my ricoh card reader in my laptop?
<russian> How do I start the beryl automatically?
<Arwen> with an autostart
<PhinnFort> russian: copy the link to beryl manager from the k-menu to the hidden ".kde/Autostart" folder
<PhinnFort> in your homedir
<PhinnFort> Russian: drag it from the k-menu
<Russian> Yeah, but first I need to figure out how to find the hidden folder :P
<torchwood04> Thanks PhinnFort
<PhinnFort> Russian: go to your home dir in konqueror
<PhinnFort> show hidden files
<PhinnFort> torchwood04: yw;)
<torchwood04> :)
<Russian> k
<Russian> done
<Russian> autostart
<Russian> k see it =D
<Russian> tnx
<necro_> how do i turn kde in ubuntu to chinese
<DaSkreech> !cn
<ubotu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese  #ubuntu-cn  #ubuntu-tw   #ubuntu-hk
<DaSkreech> guess that wouldn't help
<DaSkreech> no #kubuntu-cn
<Russian> PhinnFort, how do you split the screens, like if you have a lto of things open, so they get organized in yoru screen>?
<PhinnFort> Russian: have no idea...
<PhinnFort> try asking in #beryl
<PhinnFort> maybe
<Russian> k ^^
<necro_> now, how do i mount ntfs on hdb1
<Russian> ty
<Russian> btw can I put this channel on 1 desktop and another on another desktop?
<necro_> where does ubuntu mount my ntfs?
<DaSkreech> necro_: sudo mount /dev/hdb1 /path/to/folder
<TeraDyne> !ntfs | necro_
<ubotu> necro_: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<hero> Russian: it depends on your irc client
<Russian> I use
<Russian> Konversation
<hero> i think you can detach a window
<Russian> Beryl, do you maybe know how I can arrange all windows with some shortcut?
<Russian> sorry I mean hero
<torchwood04> Do I need a swap partition?
<hero> one sec
<Russian> oke :)
<DaSkreech> torchwood04: no
<torchwood04> Because the way OSX does it is: 1 partition-OSX, 1-Kubuntu, 1-EFI, 1-Root
<torchwood04> I mean mac*
<hero> Russian: well, i'm new to using konversation and i can't find a detach function anywhere, i know x-chat has it.  you might try #konversation
<Russian> oke thank you :)
<necro_> so i cannot use mplayer audio output when im using amarok playing mp3?
<Bllz> I still can't mount my FAT partition!  can anybody help me?
<DaSkreech> Bllz: What is the error?
<Russian> hero I have some questions, I am new to linux
<Russian> do you need some antivirus or something?
<Arwen> necro_, you must use -ao alsa
<Bllz> DaSkreech, i have absolutely no idea
<Bllz> and i looked at that ubuntu help site and i don't think that helped at all
<DaSkreech> Bllz: ha ha how are you mounting it?
<hero> Russian: not really. virii work differently in linux.
<DaSkreech> !virus
<ubotu> A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<Russian> so I am safe?
<hero> yeah, what the bot said
<Bllz> DaSkreech, if only i knew... it should mount automatically, right?  I tried a manual mount too but that failed
<Arwen> Russian, relatively
<Arwen> the honest answer is that AV is useless regardless of what OS you have
<hero> DaSkreech: is there a complete list of the things ubotu knows about?
<Bllz> and someone was helping me earlier but he went MIA now lol
<necro_> Opening video decoder: [realvid]  RealVideo decoder
<necro_> Error: /usr/lib/win32/drv4.so.6.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<Arwen> necro_, lol @ realvideo, you fail it
<DaSkreech> hero:  sure message him
<necro_> yes
<Russian> Arwen so I dont need any protection?
<DaSkreech> or her
<DaSkreech> or it
<Russian> and Conqueror is safe to browse?
<Arwen> that said, you need w32codecs, see !medibuntu
* DaSkreech blushes
<necro_> how do i install this codecs
<Arwen> Russian, yeah
<Russian> dont need mozilla?
<Russian> sweet
<necro_> !mediabuntu
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mediabuntu - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Russian> All passwords and stuff are safe too?
<Arwen> ..
<Arwen> !medibuntu | necro_
<ubotu> necro_: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<DaSkreech> !kwallet
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kwallet - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<hero> Russian: i encourage you to visit www.tldp.org - the linux documentation project
<DaSkreech> !info kwallet
<ubotu> Package kwallet does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<hero> read some articles
<Russian> k ty
<DaSkreech> and hang out here Russian
<Bllz> DaSkreech, do you have any idea what could be wrong with my partition?  It's driving me up the wall...
<necro_> does this mean i cannot play rmvb with mplayer?
<Arwen> necro_, you can, just follow the link...
<Arwen> and also, RMVB SUCKS ASS
<Russian> aye =)
<DaSkreech> Bllz: what is the device name?
<necro_> this ubuntu is so different from netbsd
<DaSkreech> ;-)
<DaSkreech> linux is not unix
<torchwood04> DUH?
<torchwood04> :P
<DaSkreech> more like an annoying little brother
<Arwen> LUNIX!
<necro_> there are alot modification to original linux
<torchwood04> Unux!
<hero> the "original" linux is just a kernel, man.
<torchwood04> Linix!
<necro_> that is true
<Arwen> hero, Linux is still just a kernel
<hero> Arwen: yep
<DaSkreech> Winux
<Arwen> (hint: Windows doesn't "suck")
<DaSkreech> the first product that microsoft makes that doesn't suck will be a vacum cleaner
<DaSkreech> Which isn't totally true
<necro_> really, how about microsoft office?
<Arwen> DaSkreech, you know, fanboism and trolling like that only makes people hate F/OSS people
<necro_> does microsoft street and trips suck?
<DaSkreech> necro_: :-) No I love Microsoft tech
<Arwen> and Windows is pretty solid. Active Directory and .NET are cool too. and MSVS rules.
<DaSkreech>  I hate the business practices
<Arwen> (Microsoft Bob rules too)
* Arwen ducks
<DaSkreech> if they were a little more humble and not so attention hogging I'd like them a lot more
<necro_> i've been using street and trips with gps
<Arwen> DaSkreech, but but but... they invented MS Bob, lol
<necro_> what's street and trips equivalent in kubuntu?
<necro_> if any
<DaSkreech> Don't know. never checked actually
<Arwen> what's street and trips anyway?
<necro_> how many years have you used computer
<Arwen> uh.. not that many, why?
<hero> it's a microsoft product, arwen
<hero> helps you get places
<Arwen> yes.. what's it do?
<hero> great for taxi drivers!
<Arwen> oh, lol
<necro_> taxi driver is very familiar with routes, stupid
<TeraDyne> I've been using computers since 92\93, and I didn't know what MS Streets and Trips was.
<hero> you don't have to call names.  and actually, my gf is a taxi supervisor and they use streets and trips extensively
<DaSkreech> I heard that it was good but I've never had reason to use it
<Arwen> TeraDyne, same
<DaSkreech>  Does it have roads in barbados?
<hero> it's better than a lot of gps built-in maps
<necro_> taxi drivers in your country sucks
<necro_> im in china, all taxi drivers are live street and trips
<Arwen> necro_, warezed copies of it no less
<necro_> they are familiar with every streets, otherwise passengers get mad at them
<Arwen> then there would be a big kung-fu fight!
<necro_> i tell the taxi driver the destination if he doesn't know, i get off right away
<hero> necro_: you have poor manners.
<necro_> taxi drivers does NOT use street and trips if he is qualified. period.
<hero> it depends on the management of the taxi company
<necro_> maybe small streets, he doens't know. that's allowed
<necro_> but for major locations such as ministry of transportation, movie theatre
<hero> well, yeah.
<hero> that's a given, necro_
<necro_> im supposed to tell him the the name, and he takes me there, no bullcrap
<Arwen> unless it's a mafia taxi
<necro_> haha
<necro_> this reminds me
<necro_> there was this mafia taxi driver
<necro_> he drove taxi back to his home town
<Russian> thanks for ya help guys, goodnight :)
<hero> Russian: good luck!
<necro_> and taxi company couldn't find him anywhere, haha
<hero> don't give up!
<necro_> but what frustrate me is prostitude
<Arwen> prostitude?
<necro_> especially when they give me ugly ones
<hero> prostitute
<Arwen> is that like a combination of prostitute and attitude?
<necro_> if she's ugly i tell her to get out and give me a good looking one
<Arwen> ....
<Arwen> !offtopic
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<Mr_Sonoma> could i get some help with a beryl issue?
<Evolution2> i cant seem to access my windows partition from my kubuntu
<Evolution2> any ideas?
<Arwen> !ntfs | Entonian
<ubotu> Entonian: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<Arwen> ...
<Arwen> Evolution2, see above
<DaSkreech> Night
<shane2peru> does anyone remember the grub install command?
<necro_> yes
<hero> sudo apt-get install grub ?
<necro_> grub-install?
<shane2peru> no inside the grub  should be install hd0,0 ?  but it doesn't like that option.
<necro_> it's like asking for the command to execute mount
<shane2peru> right, sorry for not being specific
<necro_> hey what is that command to execute mount? i don't remember
<lucas__> Hey, i new in kubuntu, can someoena help me please, i have a question
<HymnToLife> lucas__, if you do not actually ask a question, we cannot actually help you
<lucas__> ok, thanks, il try, i not good at english
<Arwen> necro_, "mount"
<shane2peru> does anyone remember that command?  specifically the string that is supposed to follow, I need an example for inside grub install (hd0,0)
<necro_> oh yeah! thanks
<shane2peru> just the correct string format for the install command is what I need.
<lucas__> i have downloaded the iso for feisty fawn, and i burned it correctly, but when i start it before i choose the language and go to installation something happend, i can tell you exactly what, but is something related to "fail ata 3.0" can someone help me, please?
<necro_> huge error, lucas__
<lucas__> really? how can i fix it?
<necro_> i have not seen it
<necro_> your hard drive is sata?
<lucas__> yes, both of them
<necro_> it should work
<necro_> try choose different language?
<bryan> hi guys
<lucas__> il try
<necro_> i don't think it's language
<necro_> actually
<bryan> how do i get my xternal drive to show up
<lucas__> it has happened before with ubuntu 6, the only ubuntu i can install normally is uberyl, do you know why is that?
<bryan> any one?
<trakinas> bryan: it is usb? is it formated in which kind of file system?
<bryan> usb ntsf something like that
<necro_> how do i get those software in medibuntu?
<necro_> i have updated repository
<trakinas> bryan: see if it is being detected "dmesg in konsole"
<necro_> apt-get install realplay does not work
<lucas__> are you talking to me necro?
<necro_> no lucas__
<albino_> a
<lucas__> ohh
<trakinas> necro_: get its names and look for them.
<trakinas> hehe
<bryan> it sees it it just won't let my open it
<necro_> i tried sudo apt-get install realplay
<trakinas> i used to use real in mplayer, without realplayer.
<necro_> does not find the package
<trakinas> necro_: realplayer, btw.
<necro_> trakinas: how do you get that mplayer installed?
<necro_> i want to play rmvb with mplayer too
<necro_> but for somereason my mplayer does not install win32 codecs
<trakinas> necro_: long and painfull path. ive did it in gentoo, anyway. never did on *ubuntu.
<albino_> italian?
<necro_> oh damn
<trakinas> Im kind of busy and cant really help you. sorry
<necro_> it's very easy in other *nix or bsd
<necro_> trakinas: so what do you suggest me to get real video to play in kubuntu
<trakinas> while you cant install mplayer compatibility, try realplayer official binary.
<necro_> can i apt-get install realplayer?
<trakinas> not sure.
<necro_> maybe i should ask *ubuntu, this channel looks very dead
<vzduch> !info realplay
<ubotu> Package realplay does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<Arwen> !info helix
<vzduch> ?
<vzduch> p   realplay                                                                          - RealPlayer 10 for Linux is based on the open source Helix player.
<ubotu> Package helix does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<Arwen> ...
<vzduch> necro_: perhaps add medibuntu repos, should be in there
<necro_> i did add thos repos
<necro_> but don't know what package should i install
<vzduch> realplay
<necro_> cannot find package realplay
<vzduch> ah, there we go.. it's in the automatix repo
<vzduch> note that you need not install automatix to get it
<vzduch> just add the repo
<Arwen> ....................
<Arwen> ......................
<ross> hello
<Arwen> MEDIBUNTU, geez
<vzduch> Arwen: 'apt-cache showpkg realplay' says it's in the automatix repo
<Arwen> oh, realplay... just use w32codecs... real player sucks
<Evolution2> i cant find my windows partition..any ideas?
<necro_> how do i "use" w32codecs
<Arwen> necro_, you just install it.....
<necro_> when i use mplayer says no coecs
<necro_> how ?
<Arwen> then use mplayer filethatneedsit
<Arwen> ..........................................
<ross> I cant get Ubuntu to accept my printer any ideas
* Arwen sighs and gives up
<necro_> headache
<necro_> how do i install w32codecs in kubundu
<vzduch> necro_: aptitude install w32codecs
<necro_> so after installing that w32codecs i can play rmvb?
<necro_> in mplayer?
<Arwen> yes, so go read the instructions and do it already!
<necro_> can' t now, it'sinstalling vlc
<necro_> i can't launch another apt-get can i?
<Arwen> ..........VLC definitely can't play real
<Arwen> and again, RMVB SUCKS
<necro_> should icancel?
<Arwen> go fer it?
<necro_> hehe
<trakinas> ilike vlc
<vzduch> gopher it? :D
<necro_> rmvb is not software, it's a format
<Arwen> necro_, yes, and it sucks
<necro_> you are saying like, doc sucks! .txt is better!
<trakinas> =P
<vzduch> necro_: it suxx0rs bad anyway
<Arwen> and uh... .doc is kinda lame
<Arwen> .docx is a lot more sane
<necro_> or, mp3 sucks, .wav has better sound!
<Arwen> and mp3 sucks too..... aac/vorbis please
<trakinas> ogg owns
<trakinas> heeheheh
<vzduch> AAC?
<Arwen> trakinas, you can't compare ogg to mp3... mp3 is a codec, ogg is a container
<vzduch> isn't open-source, is it? ;)
<Arwen> that's like saying "AVI is better than XviD!"
<trakinas> Arwen: you got what i meant, didnt you?
<Arwen> vzduch, um... yes it is, it's completely open.
<Arwen> now, it's not patent free, but that's another issue
<trakinas> Arwen: you know when i saied ogg i meant "mymusic.ogg is better then yourmusic.mp3"
<necro_> .gif sucks! i much prefer .jpg
<trakinas> png > both
<Arwen> trakinas, but mymusic.ogg could be encoded with mp3, so I don't understand
<trakinas> this is getting lame
<Arwen> and .gif definitely sucks
<Arwen> lol, ignore time
<trakinas> Arwen: yes you do.
<ross> anyone from New Zealand
<trakinas> why would someone encode an ogg with mp3 codec?
<Arwen> trakinas, because raw mp3 files are kinda lame?
<trakinas> when you say mymusic.ogg you basicaly say my vorbis encoded song.
<Arwen> it could also be flac or speex...
<trakinas> Arwen: gosh...
<trakinas> enough with this
<Arwen> trakinas, we could resolve this just by saying "vorbis" like it should be.... anyway, back on track...
<trakinas> Arwen: ok. I suck.
<Arwen> ......
<Arwen> no straw men please
<trakinas> Arwen: no nothing here. oO
<metbsd> what package include all windows fonts
<Arwen> metbsd, all? none. For the core ones, that's msttcorefonts
<metbsd> if i make a package has windows fonts, and publish to kubuntu, do i offend copyright law?
<Arwen> yes
<necro_> of course metbsd
<trakinas> so, what are those core fonts?
<Arwen> copies of some MS fonts
<vzduch> Arwen: not copies, they _are_ M$ fonts
<Arwen> arial, comic web sans, times new roman, etc
<bryan> can't find wine program.  It said the is installed on the add programs
<Arwen> vzduch, that's what makes them copies
<necro_> hmmm
<bryan> how can i find it?
<Arwen> bryan, you run it like this "wine file.exe"
<necro_> why is mplayer trying to use joystick?
<Arwen> necro_, it's just checking for available inputs
<trakinas> arent those fonts violating anything?
<Arwen> yes, they're copyrighted and shiat
<necro_> no
<trakinas> so they are harmless and can be free in free beer distributed?
<necro_> Joystick: warning init event, we have lost sync with driver.3.8% 10870
<Arwen> I think so, but you can't repackage, etc etc
<necro_> No bind found for key 'JOY_AXIS2_PLUS'.-JOY_LEFT
<trakinas> hm.
<bryan> thanx Arwin
<necro_> i have this continuously
<vzduch> Andale Sans, Arial, Comic Sans MS, Courier New, Georgia, Impact, Times New Roman, Trebuchet MS, Verdana and Webdings
<trakinas> i dont use them, anyways.
<necro_> Joystick: warning init event, we have lost sync with driver.3.8% 1078 0
<vzduch> anyways, good night @ *
<necro_> i have to use -nojoystick option
<trakinas> cheers
<khaije1-bb> What is everyones preference for 'remote desktop'-type functionality? NX? Ssh -X ? RDP? VNC?
<Arwen> khaije1-bb, bah, I just call up a slave and make him do it for me
<khaije1-bb> enlightening... Thx arwen :-P
<Arwen> that said, nx is pretty cool :-)
<khaije1-bb> is that what u use?
<Arwen> nah, I only have 1 PC
<khaije1-bb> I'd like to check on gui apps remotely. Does nx permit connecting to existing local sessions non-destructively?
<Arwen> no idea
<Arwen> I just know it's fast, lol
<khaije1-bb> despite lots of good options there doesn't seem to be any 'great' options :-(
<Arwen> hehe, slaves then? :-P
* khaije1-bb wonders if arwen is white male
<trakinas> it isnt an elf, for sure
<Arwen> we're all lazy white males in our mommy's basements aren't we?
<dewitt> hi every one
<jriachi> hello dewitt
<draik> I finally figured out how to remote into my fiance's computer
<draik> Thank you all for your help
<draik> klobster: Thanks for all the help
<Evolution2> can someone help me mount my windows partition because i cant find it
<osamabinladen> Evolution2, um, what do you mean can't find it? which partition on your hard drive is it? first? second? third?
<Evolution2> sda2
<osamabinladen> so... why doesn't "mount -t ntfs /dev/sda2 /mnt/blah" work?
<Evolution2> i dont think its mounted
<Evolution2> do i need to sudo that?
<trakinas> Evolution2: yep.
<khaije1-bb> osamabinladen: why do you use that name?
<Evolution2> blah?
<osamabinladen> Evolution2, replace blah with anything
<osamabinladen> khaije1-bb, because it's offensive
<khaije1-bb> I'm not objecting, just curious
<Evolution2> it would be sda2?
<anon32> well, it's just the target of your mount, it can be anything
<anon32> the /dev/sda2 is important though
<jriachi> anon32: 2 black helicopters are moving to your possition, please keep online. thank you
<anon32> lol
<Evolution2> it give me this "mount: mount point /mnt/xp does not exist"
<anon32> so make it
<anon32> "mkdir blah"
<Evolution2> iam trying iam just not good at commands
<Evolution2> so mkdir mount
<trakinas> Evolution2: mkdir /mnt/xp
<Evolution2> ok
<trakinas> no
<bryan> using gdesklets but i can't get weather info
<Evolution2> ok i did it
<bryan> it says fail only
<bryan> do you guy know of abetter desklet?
<Evolution2> trakinas: i did it
<Evolution2> trakinas: i still dont see anything when i go into sda2
<trakinas> not sda2
<trakinas>  /mnt/xp
<trakinas> bryan: adesklet in my fav
<trakinas> bryan: then you go to adesklet.sourceforge.net and download the desklets you wish
<anon32> slightly offtopic, but anyone know what the "D" in BDSM stands for?
<bryan> trakinas- ez way to install?
<anon32> drugs?
<trakinas> bryan: sure. you can install adesklets via apt-get or adept.
<trakinas> the desklets you just have to run them one single time and add it to your list of desklets
<bryan> I did :sudo apt-get install adesklets  worked
<bryan> now ?
<trakinas> bryan: you can go to adesklets web page to download the deskelets.
<trakinas> after that, you just have to read their instructions. all them comes with instructions. ;] 
<bryan> how come i can't see adesklets?
<trakinas> bryan: you wont cause it only loads your installes desklets
<trakinas> you must, for example, install weather 1st
<cavemen> hi
<trakinas> bryan: http://adesklets.sourceforge.net/doc/en/
<cavemen> why is Konq opening my downloads with Fucking KATE, I am trying to download Frostwire and it uses goddam KATE
<trakinas> he left...
<trakinas> cavemen: frostwire is???
<cavemen> trakinas: I am trying to download Frostwire from Froswire webpage and is being opened with KATE
<cavemen> KATE opens the deb
<dr_willis> use 'save as' for the link.
<cavemen> and then it tells me the save data will be Corrupted
<cavemen> dr_willis: IT WONT WORK!! 'cause is php link
<cavemen> it dowloads a picture as "save as"
<godlkwrth> the page doesn't send correct mimetype probably
<dr_willis> cavemen,  odd.. worked for me the other day.. Hmm. let me try it
<dr_willis> !frostwire
<ubotu> frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<dr_willis> I just did a 'save as' and renamed the filename it suggested to frostwire.deb
<dr_willis> lets see if that worked.
<dr_willis> yep - that worked.
<cavemen> dr_willis: oh I see
<dr_willis> yea it gives it a name of 'start' it seems :) for some odd reason when ya save as.
<cavemen> THIS WHAT IA M TALKINGAHBOUT The file http://www3.frostwire.com/frostwire/90627762/frostwire-4.13.1.7.i586.deb is a binary, saving it will result in a corrupt file.
<cavemen> is that shit retarded?
<dr_willis> cavemen,  i cancled that download. right clicked on the   Start Your Download Now   Link, and did save as.
<dr_willis> renamed it from 'save' to frostwire.deb and it downloaded fine.
<Arwen> ..
<dr_willis> you COULD also try
<dr_willis> wget http://www3.frostwire.com/frostwire/90627762/frostwire-4.13.1.7.i586.deb
<dr_willis> Length: 7,131,654 (6.8M) [text/plain] 
<dr_willis> looks like the server mime types is set wrongly
<Arwen> ah
<cavemen> dr_willis: I am doing what you did. But still the fact that Konq is that stupid is just a colossal software glitch
<dr_willis> that wget command is also working for me.
<dr_willis> cavemen,  its NOT konq thats being stupid.
<Arwen> cavemen, the server is broken, it's telling konq that it's a text file
<dr_willis> Konqueror was at least smart enough to give ya some sort of warning. :) well kate did.
<cavemen> oh, ok I retract my vitriolic rant
<cavemen> ok thank you ppl, it worked on an amd64
<cavemen> HOT!!!
<dr_willis> I have an amd64, and a Turion, and a Anthlon. :)
<xsacha> hi.. i notice this error after i close a GUI window. /usr/lib/kde3/plugins/styles/domino.so could not be unloaded              -- is this bad or i can ignore? what can i do to prevent this?
<dr_willis> but i run 32bit disrtos on them all.
<xsacha> i have installed the domino window styles by the way
<jriachi> does   /usr/lib/kde3/plugins/styles/domino.so file  exist?
<xsacha> i also get an error before that:    /usr/lib/libkdeui.so.4: undefined symbol: _ZN7KGlobal23unregisterStaticDeleterEP18KStaticDeleterBase
<xsacha> yes, that file exists
<cavemen> dr_willis: ok, now you are makig me jealous
<dr_willis> cavemen,  untill you relize that a $350 laptop i got for my wife is faster then my best machine. :)
<jriachi> xsacha: how did you installed domino? (./configure / .deb / ...)
<xsacha> is this just because my window style was compiled against a different qt?
<xsacha> i installed from a .deb made for kubuntu
<cavemen> dr_willis: well, using cli on it?
<xsacha> (but a different version of kubuntu no doubt)
<thowe> I think there is something very wrong with the ruby package fo feisty...  gems and irb give me errors about not being able to load files.
<Arwen> hey guys, would DRM be ok if it were open source?
<thowe> no
<xsacha> Arwen: but it wouldnt work..?
<Arwen> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Project_DReaM <-- Sun is making one
<jriachi> xsacha: i'd recommend you trying the ./configure , make , make install way (i can help you if you have any problem)
<xsacha> ok, but is the error serious? is it leaking memory or something? safe to ignore?
<xsacha> i assume this is happening for all windows i open
<BluesKaj> hehe , Arwen just try vista ..DRM is driving everyone nuts including ppl who just want to make home dvd movies out of their home videos ...it's asell out to hollywood
<Arwen> Vista? DRM? where?
<BluesKaj> hence the rise of linux
<Arwen> actually, Linux isn't rising...
<BluesKaj> well, kubuntu anyway
<xsacha> rising down..
<xsacha> whichever OS has the least people on it - i'm there
<jriachi> xsacha: i guess there is no problem, but you are loosing the domino decorations :)
<BluesKaj> you guys are bound and determined to be an elitist minority aren't you  :)
<Arwen> LFS!
<trakinas> xsacha: go for hurd then
<Arwen> !lfs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lfs - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Arwen> ....stupid bot
<thowe> I see a lot more use of free OSes now than I ever have before.  I have more *BSD and Linux in our colo center than ever before.  I also know 5 different people who are running ubuntu now who had never even tried it a year ago.
<xsacha> looking for linux from scratch?
<Arwen> yeh
<jriachi> !jriachix
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about jriachix - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<xsacha> i like CRUX better than lfs
<jriachi> ubotu: you don't know about jriachix, the best unix? 
<jriachi> :p
<thowe> But the fact that Ruby/irb/gems would not work on Feisty today is driving me nuts.
<BluesKaj> !elitist
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about elitist - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<xsacha> !food
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about food - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<BluesKaj> thought so :)
<xsacha> !sleep
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sleep - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Arwen> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<hero> !abuse
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<hitmanWilly> a stage one gentoo install gives about the same benefits as a lfs install, with a few less headaches
<hero> er.
<BluesKaj> sacktime for me .... nite all , take care :)
<CrunchyFerrett> Broadcom BCM4318 Wireless card wont detect any wireless networks. Any thoughts?
<hitmanWilly> !wireless | CrunchyFerrett
<ubotu> CrunchyFerrett: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<CrunchyFerrett> ...
<hitmanWilly> CrunchyFerrett: you may need to run it under ndiswrapper for it to work
<CrunchyFerrett> ndiswrapper.... *googles*
<damageDOne> Hey all. I am having trouble with amarok and submitting tracks to last.fm. It was working fine for a while but now it just keeps telling me it has failed to submit certain tracks. I figured it was because some tracks I played weren't tagged properly so I found that there is a submit.xml file that contains the details of the tracks that are to be submitted and I removed all the track info from it. That didn't help either. Any ideas?
<hitmanWilly> CrunchyFerrett: broadcom cards are notorious
<jriachi> damageDOne: are the .mp3 correctly tagged?  (amarok won't send "track 1 -unknown artist"-like to last.fm :) )
<damageDOne> jriachi: I think that was the problem initially but now it's not submitting anything at all.
<damageDOne>  jriachi: At first I tried removing the problematic tracks from the submit.xml file. But then it gave me problems with other tracks. Eventually I removed all of the tracks from submit.xml.
<bryan> how do iget my xbox 360 controller to work on kubuntu?
<trakinas> bryan: is it usb?
<jriachi> damageDOne: then i have no idea, maybe the submit.xml is damaged and deleting will work or something (I don't know, and maybe this can corrupt you amarok settings :S:S)
<bryan> yes
<damageDOne>  jriachi: I tried deleting it too. It just got recreated with the same track in it that was causing the problem.
<hitmanWilly> bryan: should work as a normal joystick/gamepad then
<jriachi> damageDOne: then i have no idea , sorry
<damageDOne>  jriachi: Thanks anyway
<bryan> i don't see the little light on
<trakinas> dmesg | grep joystick
<trakinas> bryan: last msg was to you
<jriachi> damageDOne: but i think that your computer is damaged, the failure in submit.xml denotes a malfunction with a high probability of explosion. please turn off the computer and give it to the fedex i am sending you
<hitmanWilly> jriachi: that's just wrong :P
<bryan> trakinas- nothing happens
<trakinas> bryan: just dmesg then
<damageDOne>  jriachi: Sure. I'll do that.
<damageDOne>  jriachi: I wouldn't want to get hurt when it explodes
<jriachi> hitmanWilly: if you don't say anything, i'll give you the hard disk as soon as i receive damageDOne's Pc.
<jriachi> damageDOne: you are a wise man, indeed
<bryan> then ?
<trakinas> bryan: see if it apears on the list. =P
* hitmanWilly shuts up
<trakinas> bryan: it will be on the last lines, btw
<bryan> it show new divice no name xbox360
<trakinas> hmmm
<hitmanWilly> bryan: can you pastebin it?
<trakinas> bryan: have you tried it in some emulator or anything?
<jriachi> hitmanWilly: but i have heard that you can't have two hard disks in the same room, so i am sending you a fedex guy. Give him your current hard disk and tomorrow i'll send you damageDOne's , so there is no chance to get 2 disks in the same room
<bryan> 100.288673]  usb 1-7: new full speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 3
<bryan> 2100.506489]  usb 1-7: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
<hitmanWilly> jriachi: oh noes!! ive got five in this room right now!
<hitmanWilly> lol
<bryan> tranikas- no emulater. How would i do that
<jriachi> hitmanWilly: you are in great danger... don't wait for the fedex guy... go yourself to the postal office now! (don't worry, postal office doesn't count as room, so you can send me the five disks in the same parcel)
<trakinas> bryan: I mean, in zsnes or other game app.
<hitmanWilly> jriachi: goodness, i think you just saved me right there...
<trakinas> bryan: btw, paste bin is coping and paste a test in some pastebin site, like this one: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<damageDOne> Man this must be a slow day on the kubuntu channel. Glad to see you haven't gone mad with boredom. :)
<bryan> thax on the paste bin info
<jriachi> hitmanWilly: don't worry, kubuntu users must protect among ourselves. :)
<jriachi> (between?)
<trakinas> bryan: so, if you can paste your last msgs of dmesg there, we would apreciate. start with usb 1-3: new low speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address and goto the last msg
<bryan> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28023/plain/
<trakinas> bryan: hmmmm
<trakinas> my joypad is a generuc ps2-usb...
<trakinas> here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28025/
<dewitt> ? curious to know why. i used ubuntu, kubuntu 606. dsl was very slow. now i am using kubuntu 704 and dsl is fast.
<dr_willis> dewitt,  could be the cable/dsl company speed it up :)
<hitmanWilly> dewitt: probably an ipv6 issue
<Minataku> Heya, dr_willis :D
<Minataku> Check this out
<trakinas> dr_willis: i know that our local cable provider blocks linux machines. they down your speed to 56k...
<Minataku> http://pastebin.ca/597747 << :D
<Minataku> trakinas: WHAT!?
<trakinas> Minataku: yep
<Minataku> That's definitely illegal
<dr_willis> trakinas,  id like to know how they know a machine is a linux machine..
<trakinas> they argument is "you can build a server with linux"
<trakinas> dr_willis: ping and get its name.
<dr_willis> trakinas,   Huh? Ping?
<trakinas> i dont know
<Biovore> you can make linux look like a windows box :-P
* dr_willis smells some fud...
<Minataku> I do too
<trakinas> i know there's smth your operating system answers
<dr_willis> Get that satement in writing.. take it to your lawyer. :) sue.
<trakinas> like, linux has a number, win another and etc
<dr_willis> trakinas,  thats not true.
<Minataku> http://pastebin.ca/597747 << dr_willis look :3
<dr_willis> what if your box doesent respond to pings...  then ya get no #.
<trakinas> and it isnt fud. my friend connections works great on xp, at full speed, and works really slow on kubuntu.
<bryan> trakinas- found some info on it.  I need to know if i have automake1.9 installed?
<dr_willis> trakinas,  thats not proof its the isp.
<trakinas> dr_willis: it is.
<trakinas> like, he isnt the only one.
<trakinas> do you speak portuguese? =P
<trakinas> i will send you links.
<hitmanWilly> trakinas: they only numbers the isp should be able to get are maybe mac addresses of network hardware
<dr_willis> trakinas,  No its not PROOF..
<Minataku> Actually, there ARE IPv6-related speed issues
<dr_willis> Gee what if you use a Linksys router.. or some hardware based firewall.... oh well.. this is off topic.. have fun.
<Minataku> dr_willis: Hey! Listen to me D:
<Minataku> XD
<dr_willis> Minataku,  yep there are. :)
<Minataku> http://pastebin.ca/597747 << Now look :3
<stone_> anyone know how to install beryl on kubuntu?
<bryan> wich kubuntu
<stone_> 7.04
<stone_> newest version
<Arwen> !beryl | stone_
<ubotu> stone_: beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. Help in #ubuntu-effects
<hitmanWilly> stone_: sudo apt-get install beryl beryl-manager
<bryan> go into the add n remove programs
<Arwen> but saying "beryl" and "latest version" is an oxymoron, beryl is dead
<stone_> so use compiz or what?
<Arwen> yeh... but anyway, I need some sleep now
<stone_> thanks
<bryan>  trakinas- found some info on it.  I need to know if i have automake1.9 installed?
<stone_> so, anyone know how to install compiz on kubuntu?
<ardchoille> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<dr_willis> then in 2 days you will be asking how to REMOVE compwiz.. :)
<bryan> how too find out if automake 1.9 is installed on my system?
<dr_willis> automake --version
<dr_willis> perhaps?
<Minataku> dr_willis: So... still entertaining guests?
<dr_willis> Minataku,  yep..
<dr_willis> they had a birthday party for her brother at a bar..wife is home drunk..
<stone_> you guys don't like compiz or beryl?
<dr_willis> Now shes sobbering up playing card games
<Minataku> Heh
<dr_willis> stone_,  useless eye candy.
<Minataku> Drunk solitare X3
<dr_willis> and its verymuch a work in progress.
<bryan> beryl game me too many issues
<stone_> I'm extremely new to linux so I'm just trying to play around with it for now
<Minataku> stone_: It's like Vista, only free, open source and marginally good
* hitmanWilly actually likes 3ddesktop
<Minataku> It's also only a GUI piece
<ardchoille> compiz and beryl are, IMHO, a useless waste of system resources
<Minataku> hitmanWilly: Did you see my SGI's specs?
<stone_> I got beryl to work on ubuntu, but can't on kubuntu
<bryan> any one  how too find out if automake 1.9 is installed on my system?
<hitmanWilly> Minataku: ?...oh, that link earlier...
<hitmanWilly> bryan: did you install build-essential?
<dr_willis> heh..
<Minataku> hitmanWilly: Yeah
<ardchoille> bryan: apt-cache policy automake
<ardchoille> perhaps?
* dr_willis wonders how many in here even knwo what an SGI is.
<jriachi> i am using kubuntu, but when i run  compiz (compiz --replace -c emerald )  i get no window decoration (yep, emeral is installed) :S
<Minataku> Heh
<hitmanWilly> Minataku: nah, never opened it...
<bryan> hitmanwilly-no
* hitmanWilly is in the middle of a kdevelop compile atm
<Minataku> Heh
<jriachi> dr_willis: the computer manufacturer or other sgi-thing?
<Minataku> Too bad you don't have a real-time preemptible kernel like I do
<hitmanWilly> bryan: then you don't have it, probably
<hitmanWilly> Minataku: how did you set that up?
<Minataku> http://pastebin.ca/597747 << Here's the transcribed and somewhat modified hinv outputs of my two machines :D
<Minataku> I had to get a serial adapter
<Minataku> Then I had to get a gender changer
<bryan> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28028/
<Minataku> Then it worked fine
<hitmanWilly> bryan: you need to install build-essential to get it then
<Lectus> Hello! I just installed my old Ubuntu Dapper CD, but I'd like to install feisty. But when I try to install using the live CD it just hangs at 15% (detecting file systems). The same whith Kubuntu, but not with Xubuntu. It looks like a bug. Has anyone experienced this too?
<dr_willis> sounds like badly burnt cd's
<dr_willis> You could install xubuntu feisty, then install kubuntu-desktop and ubuntu-desktop if you wanted to
<Lectus> but it was the CD that came from ship it and I also checked for CD errors at the startup
<Minataku> dr_willis: I got a better idea... tell me when they're gonna leave, and I'll continue bothering you then XD
<Jahooty> ok, i got my wireless card working with ndiswrapper and all the related packages for my broadcom chipset, but i can't connect to my wireless network, any ideas?
<Minataku> Until then I won't ask about my Amigas X3
<Jahooty> i'm showing a 0/100 link quality and acess point: invalid
<Minataku> Are you too far away from it?
<Minataku> Is it named invalid?
<Minataku> Dude... I should TOTALLY name my AP "Invalid"
<Jahooty> no, that's what it's showing for the routers wireless mac adress
<Minataku> Ah
<Minataku> Still, thanks for the idea all the same
<Jahooty> it is a good one
<Jahooty> d'oh
<Minataku> Try specifying the MAC address manually
<Jahooty> did that, came back the same
<Minataku> Hm
<Jahooty> iwconfig eth1 ap ##:##:##:##
<Jahooty> or whatever it s
<Minataku> Damn these Narrowcom chipsets
<Jahooty> however long it is
<Jahooty> i'm gonna try rebooting the router
<Minataku> Networking I don't know much about >.<
<jriachi> do you use compiz with kde?
<morph_> hello all
<morph_> just wanted to know how to enable flash and java on firefox
<DaSkreech> jriachi: No I don't thanks for asking
<dr_willis> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy) or earlier.
<dr_willis> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<dr_willis> Faq #4 and 5 I think.. Heh heh..
<morph_> thanks
<dr_willis> sudo apt-get install  sun-java6-jre      (the sort form) :)
<morph_> im on 7.10
<dr_willis> flash.. i forget.
<jriachi> DaSkreech: thanks for answering the survey.. a pen will be delivered to your address and a "thank-you" idem
<jriachi> :p
<DaSkreech> morph_: then you should really be asking #ubuntu=1
<DaSkreech> morph_: then you should really be asking #ubuntu+1
<morph_> trying it now
<morph_> sun 6 bin
<bryan> what does this mean: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-'uname -r' build-essential
<bryan> -'uname -r' part
<DaSkreech> bryan: it's a command
<DaSkreech> bryan: type it by itself to see waht it does
<bryan> when I follow the steps to install my xbox360 contoller i get this error  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28029/
<bryan> how would find out my kernel?
<morph_> lol just found the complete package
<Minataku> bryan: Is it a normal wired controller?
<Minataku> Play and charge doesn't work like that
<Minataku> At least... I don't think it does
<Minataku> Nope
<Minataku> It only uses the P&C kit for power
<Minataku> I just plugged it into my laptop and reconnected it to the 360
<Minataku> lol
<Jahooty> allright, what did i say last
<bryan> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=404577
<Minataku> Hm
<Minataku> There's a little bit of data transfer, it seems
<Minataku> Connecting it directly to the 360 will also relink it immediately...
<Minataku> Hrm...
<CrunchyFerrett> well
<CrunchyFerrett> I went through the official instructions.
<CrunchyFerrett> Still no joy.
<CrunchyFerrett> Any other ideas to get a bcm wireless card to work?
<el_isma> Hi. Does anybody have experience with Firestarter?
<bryan> how to find out if my xbox360 controller is working
<bryan> how to find out if my xbox360 controller is working
<crazy_bus> I installed the xmltv-gui package but I can't seem to find it in either the commandline nor the menu's.  Does anyone know how to load it?
<fede333333> hola!
<trakinas> crazy_bus: tried on konsole : xml*tab* ??
<fede333333> hi?
<fede333333> cri cri..
<crazy_bus> yes Ive tried that.  But none of them seem to be the gui one
<hitmanWilly> crazy_bus: is it maybe a cmd line switch?
<hitmanWilly> ie xmltv --gui
<hitmanWilly> or some such thing
<crazy_bus> only xml2po, xmlcatalog and xmllint come up.
<kernco> I'm about to reinstall ubuntu.  I have a separate /home partition that I want to keep.  My question is, when it asks about my name, username, password, etc. do I give it my current information?  Will it replace my configuration files with the default ones when it installs?
<klobster> ooh good question
<Evolution2> how can i completely remove wine?
<kernco> "sudo aptitude remove wine" should do it
<jriachi> kernco: keep the username, the rest can be different
<kernco> ok, thanks
<klobster> just to be safe, I made a my username user2, and then changed it after install
<klobster> jriachi: that won't overwrite?
<jriachi> klobster: mmm... are you familiar with the fstab and mounting?
<kernco> We're wondering about overwriting our existing config files with the defaults, not the partition
<klobster> yeah...
<jriachi> klobster: then the idea would be like... create your new user (usernamed like the old one) but dont create a new partition for /home
<jriachi> then delete the contents of your new /home (from the current installation)
<jriachi> and mount the old home in this now-empty /home folder
<kernco> I see
<klobster> jriachi: yeah but during system install, you can specify your old partition as /home and direct it not to format.
<klobster> if you did that and recreated an old user would it overwrite anything?
<jriachi> klobster: mmm... i have no idea about how the installer works (i thought formating was obligatory, so you get the idea.. :) )
<klobster> kernco: better make a backup of your user just in case
<cavemen> hi
<jriachi> klobster: same advice :)
<kernco> Yeah, guess so
<cavemen> how do i move Wheather SuperKaramba around the screen?
<kernco> I think I'll try jriachi's idea.  Have it mount everything on my / partition, then delete the new user it creates and edit my fstab to mount my old /home partition
<klobster> or rename the original user2 and then create user on the new system, and then rm user and mv user2 to user...
<klobster> jriachi: yeah the same, really
<klobster> it's a smart move.
<Evolution2> cavemen: you right click and click on toggle position
<cavemen> superkaramba Liquid Wheather is off screen and I can't drag it around not even using ALT+right click
<Evolution2> cavemen: then you should be able to move it
<cavemen> Evolution2: thanks lol
<Evolution2> cavemen: close it
<Evolution2> and reopen
<Evolution2> whats the best torrent client for linux?
<joseph> wine + utorrent?
<jriachi> Evolution2: i used to use the official , but many people loves ktorrent :)
<Evolution2> no
<DaSkreech> kernco: yeah
<Evolution2> yeah i like ktorrent to
<Evolution2> but its too slow
<Evolution2> i heard of qtorrent and rtorrent
<Evolution2> are they good?
<mo0osah> Azureus > all
<Evolution2> no
<Evolution2> RAM hog
<DaSkreech> kernco: just don't make it format your homepartiton and you should be good
<mo0osah> I got 2 gigs :)
<jriachi> 2?
<kernco> Dell's coming out with a 4 gig laptop like the new powerbooks
<kernco> And it has the Ubuntu option :D
<julius> kernco: that would mean 64bit only
<julius> isnt linux support for 64bit a bit sketchy?
<morph_> hello all
<julius> anyway, how can i set it up for double clicking to open files/folders!
<morph_> lol was just going to ask that
<morph_> safer to run 64 or 32
<morph_> ?
<DaSkreech> kernco: 32
<DaSkreech> morph_: 32
<morph_> cool
<morph_> gonna install 32 7.04 then
<DaSkreech> julius: it's in system settings under mouse
<ly> hellp
<morph_> running 7.10 64 bit now
<ly> hello
<DaSkreech> morph_: unless you don't care about flash then 64
<morph_> yeah i want flash
<morph_> what about 7.10 vs 7.04
<DaSkreech> morph_: then 32 bit is safer. You can do flash in 64 bit but it's tricker
<DaSkreech> there are a few scripts that can set it up for yuo
<julius> 64bit is only good for specific 64bit apps or systems with > 3gb memory
<morph_> ahh i only have 2gb
<julius> well its good on all memory sizes
<julius> but 32bit is limited at 3gb
<julius> so if you needed say 4gb of memory then 64bit would be an idea
<morph_> ok ill just use 32 for now untill i get use to linux a bit more
<klobster> is anyone running dapper in here?
<julius> stick with 32bit ;)
<morph_> now to decide from efty of gutsy
<morph_> gonna try 7.10
<julius> why?
<julius> go for feisty :p
<kernco> 7.10 isn't very stable at this point
<morph_> err yeah just saw that
<morph_> gonna do 7.04
<morph_> just like the Kubuntu Restricted Extras 5
<kernco> My Kubuntu 7.10 in unusable right now.  It might be a botched attempt at installing KDE 4, though
<morph_> yeah ill go with 7.04
<morph_> should run fine
<morph_> gonna install now
<morph_> i have th image already
<julius> gl
<DaSkreech> kernco: Gutsy and KDE4? you have a pair there
<kernco> haha, it didn't work at all
<DaSkreech> seeing as how KDe4 won't even be ready when Gutsy is stable
<klobster> daskreech: stop making me sad.
<kernco> It's being released a week or two after
<DaSkreech> yeah
<kernco> I used to prefer Gnome, but they have no plans to make any significant improvements, so I've moved to KDE
<Evolution2> how can i move some files into my windows partition because it wont let me do it. please help
<DaSkreech> kernco: Why shoudl they?
<DaSkreech> Evolution2: I'm assuming that Windows is NTFS?
<Evolution2> yup
<julius> grab ntfs3g
<julius> sudo apt-get install ntfs-3g
<Evolution2> ok
<julius> then use ntfs-3g dev mount point
<DaSkreech> !ntfs3g
<julius> otherwise using the old ntfs driver you will most likely fk your partition
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ntfs3g - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<julius> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<kernco> daskreech: Because new features have the same effect on me as crack
<DaSkreech> kernco: Shoudl have fun then KDE4 probably won't stabilize till KDE 4.2
<kernco> I'm most excited about amarok 2
<kernco> Which I know will run in Gnome
<DaSkreech> and Windows
<kernco> yes
<jriachi> amarok for the win!
<jriachi> :p
<DaSkreech> Plasma has me hyped right now but I think that NEPOMUK will be the real winnder
<DaSkreech> Winner
<kernco> wassat?
<Daisuke_Ido> amarok on windows: brilliant plan or fatal mistake
<kernco> more like side-effect
<Evolution2> julius: how do you  use ntfs-3g dev mount point?
<jriachi> firefox: brilliant plan ; amarok: fatal mistake, imho
<julius> ntfs-3g <device> <mount point>
<julius> go to the private chat
<Daisuke_Ido> scuse?
<DaSkreech> Daisuke_Ido: yeah ditto
<kernco> Firefox came to windows when the only other option was internet explorer, but winamp and itunes has already displaced windows media player
<jriachi> i think that firefox in both windows and linux is a good thing, because when people move from windows to linux, they like to keep browsing the internet like always ... ; but for mp3 players... transition from winamp to amarok (let's say) is not traumatic and xmms is already here... so i guess that amarok gives reasons to windows people to stay at windows
<DaSkreech> Firefox is a Windows app
<DaSkreech> WINDOWS
<DaSkreech> it happens to run on Linux
<julius> i found the transition from winamp to amarok hard
<julius> but now i lurb it
<kernco> I do find it clunkier on linux
<julius> opera blows chunks on linux
<kernco> I think it works a lot better with qt than gtk
<DaSkreech> once I found Win + [ZXCVB]  I was good
<jriachi> DaSkreech: i know, it runs much better in windows.. here i use konqueror for everything
<kernco> I need my google toolbar, though
<DaSkreech> I'm actually using the Netscape 9 now
<jriachi> but the idea is that having xmms to ease the transition, amarok in windows is not needed (imho, of course)
<jriachi> netscape 9??
<DaSkreech> feels nicer on Linux than firefox
<DaSkreech> yeah
<DaSkreech> whodathunkit?
<jriachi> notmefcorse
<julius> Evolution2: can you hear me?\
<DaSkreech> I haven't used any of the netscapey stuff. I should try those
<julius> i run windows in a vm for one thing
<julius> shockwave
<julius> lol
<DaSkreech> Isn't shockwave just Flash now?
<klobster> its adoce now, I believe
<klobster> uhh, adobe
<julius> which archive manager would everyone reccomend
<DaSkreech> ark
<julius> i need one that integrates well with the desktop (drag + drop support)
<fignew_> ark ;)
<julius> i cant drag + drop
<julius> :(
<fignew_> that's news
<fignew_> your using KDE?
<julius> yep
<julius> well i installed ubuntu then grabbed kde
<julius> so that might cause problems
<fignew_> drag & drop from what program?
<fignew_> doubt it
<julius> like drag from ark to desktop say
<DaSkreech> julius: how did you install KDE?
<fignew_> Just did it, no problem
<julius> daSkreech: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<julius> i think
<DaSkreech> kk
<julius> where are the drivers located in windows?
<julius> i need to patch my xp setup for sata support
<DaSkreech> julius: where the hell they feel like
<DaSkreech> you can try %WINROOT%\system32\Drivers
<julius> DaSkreech: done, lets see if it works :D rebooting
<julius> how do you register with the server?
<DaSkreech> !register
<ubotu> Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<darkrift411> anyone who can help me with a card reader driver?
<DaSkreech> darkrift411: FAIK drivers are mostly shipped with the kernel. you can check which kernel has the best support
<darkrift411> damn
<DaSkreech> darkrift411: or you can compile your own driver
<darkrift411> i think mine are screwed up
<darkrift411> i get tons of errors and x crashes when writing to an sd card
<darkrift411> and it corrupts the file system
<darkrift411> but other devices can write to it (windows, pocket pc)
<darkrift411> other devices and os's*
<darkrift411> i tried fat 32 and 16, both fail
<darkrift411> it wont even let me delete and create the partition with linux
<darkrift411> !card reader
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about card reader - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<darkrift411> lol
<DaSkreech> :-)
<DaSkreech> darkrift411: do a google search for your card model and linux
* darkrift411 did
<DaSkreech> or an internet search
<darkrift411> didnt find anything usefull
<DaSkreech> darkrift411: no projects working on it
* darkrift411 is a good boy and searches before asking
<darkrift411> Ricoh Co Ltd R5C822
<morph_> woohoo
<darkrift411> seems liek a popular model
<morph_> all good now
<darkrift411> but no workarounds that i can find
<DaSkreech> with no drivers? :)
<darkrift411> mine has drivers, but i think they are buggy
<morph_> 73 updates on fresh install of 7.04
<DaSkreech> darkrift411: have you searched for the errors?
<darkrift411> there are no specific errors
<darkrift411> just read/write errors
<darkrift411> and crashes
<DaSkreech> ewwww
<darkrift411> 2.6.20-16 is greater then 2.6.17-rc1, right?
<darkrift411> looks like it, but i havent seen rc1 as an actual part of the model like that before
<DaSkreech> Yes
<darkrift411> well
<darkrift411> it seems the latest drivers are included
<darkrift411> but it still doesnt friggen work
<DaSkreech> darkrift411: well find out the maintainer of the driver and send him the error log. may help him to give a better driver
<rathel> Is there anything like WindirStat for linux? It allows you to see in a piechart the size of folders and files on the harddrive.
<DaSkreech> Night all
<jriachi> rathel: maybe xdiskusage or the filesize view of konqueror can help you
<fede_> hola
<fede_> HIII?
<jriachi> !Spanish | fede
<ubotu> fede: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<jriachi> hi
<darkrift411> wow
<darkrift411> nobody is around?
<TeraDyne> I'm here.
<darkrift411> you know much about drivers? lol
<darkrift411> actually, screw it
<darkrift411> im giving up
<darkrift411> too tired to care about it anymore
* darkrift411 hands in the towell
<TeraDyne> O_O; ok...
* TeraDyne backs away slowly
<None> hi ppl:-)
<TeraDyne> hi
<None> TeraDyne: Do you know how to start kde from command line?
<sacasa> hola
<TeraDyne> "startkde" or "kdm"
<TeraDyne> !es | sacasa
<ubotu> sacasa: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<None> Teradyne: I got the message "I cannont connect to x-server"
<TeraDyne> None: Hmm... hold on.
<crocodile> how do I change what the boot menu looks like on my dual boot system?
<TeraDyne> None: do you have kdm running?
<TeraDyne> None: or KDE?
<None> TeraDyne: No kdm is not running ...the problem appeared when I changed the keyboard preferences inside xconf
<TeraDyne> None: That's odd. Try running "sudo kdm" and post (or pastebin if it's long) the error it gives.
<TeraDyne> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<Northern_Lights> Hello all
<TeraDyne> hi
<Northern_Lights> I've got a question about color schemes in Kubuntu
<TeraDyne> Northern_Lights: what is it?
<Northern_Lights> i've set up the default background window color as black (for use with Kor), and now, the tooltips in konqueror are written as black on black. Does anyone know how to fix that ?
<None> TeraDyne: this is the message I got with "startkde"-->"kpersonalizer:cannot connect to X server"
<say10> is there something like wine-support channel? where?
<TeraDyne> None: ok, let me do a quick search.
<say10> do u know anything about how to start Medal Of Honor P. Assault on wine?
<TeraDyne> None: did you install using Kubuntu or Ubuntu?
<say10> It crashes after lohos
<Northern_Lights> TeraDyne: i'm under Kubuntu
<say10> *logos
<TeraDyne> Northern_Lights: try just using "startx"
<TeraDyne> say10: try #winehq for wine support
<Northern_LightsT> TeraDyne : i think you're answering to the wrong people. Sorry i answered while you were talking to None.
<TeraDyne> ah, ok. sorry
<TeraDyne> None: try "startx"
<None> TeraDyne: I've got kubuntu
<crocodile> how do I change what grub looks like?
<crocodile> ie: adding colors, images, removing items from the list
<Linux_Galore> Linux toshi 2.6.22-7-generic #1 SMP Mon Jun 25 17:33:14 GMT 2007 i686 GNU/Linux
<Northern_LightsT> crocodile: check out kde-looks.org, they've got grub themes
<say10> thx TeraDyne
<TeraDyne> say10: np
<say10> bye
<moshi> is this where i go for questions about kubuntu?
<Northern_Lights> yup moshi
<TeraDyne> Northern_Lights: it seems that the tooltip's background color is tied to the "Window Background" option under "Widget Color" in System Settings > Apperance > Colors. Changing that will change the tooltip background.
<Northern_Lights> yey, i'm going to try that
<TeraDyne> Northern_Lights: Wait, it's not the one I thought it was.
<TeraDyne> That one seems to only change the tooltips that show up when you hover over things in the taskbar.
<Northern_Lights> ah, ok. (this one is OK)
<Northern_Lights> and in fact it's the tooltips foreground i'd like to be changed
<KevInAlaska> Howdy FOLKS! :)  I turned my physical Com port in my BIOS on and it has not been on sense before I installed Kubuntu.  How can I get Kubuntu now to activate it?
<Linux_Galore> anyone know how to set the grub bootsplash I cant seem to find grub.conf
<Hobbsee> Linux_Galore: set it in menu.lst
<darwin81> Is there official documentation for Kubuntu 7.04?
<darwin81> Also, where's a good site or guide to get started with Kubuntu?
<Northern_Lights> https://wiki.kubuntu.com........
<Northern_Lights> and http:///wiki.kubuntu.org
<Northern_Lights> and the ubuntu websites are always useful as welll
<arun> i just installed vmware server yesterday
<arun> it's very useful, and very quick too!
<Linux_Galore> Hobbsee: yeah saw that, so grub.conf is moved to menu.lst now ?
<Hobbsee> Linux_Galore: not sure.  likely
<Linux_Galore> Hobbsee: found the line right up the top of the file for the splash image , hmm wonder why its complaining its seems ok
<mike_> Greets, everyone...
<Linux_Galore> only but Ive found so far with Tribe 2 is Firefox's srcoll bar doesnt seem to go to the bottom there is a 5mm space
<Linux_Galore> bug*
<Linux_Galore> that and grub complaining about the splash screen file not being there and it is
<mike_> I'm having a sound issue when I play just about any game (from emulated NES games to native FPS's) - there's a nasty crackling over the sound that comes and goes. Any ideas?
<darwin81> What guide is recommended for a new Kubuntu user?
<mike_> darwin81: There are lots of good tutorials on ubuntuforums.org and ubuntugeek.com. As far as one that covers everything though, I'm not too sure.
<Northern_Lights> Bye bye everyone
<khaije> !freenx
<ubotu> FreeNX is advanced remote desktop technology. For more information and install instructions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<arun> how come i cant play any games in vmware
<emonkey> VMWare has no 3D hardware acceleration
<emonkey> afaik
<mike_> Are there any virtual machine programs that do?
<mike_> I'm having a sound issue when I play just about any game (from emulated NES games to native FPS's) - there's a nasty crackling over the sound that comes and goes. Any ideas?
<arun> mike_: parallels for osx and linux has 3d acceleration, but it costs $49.99
<dbft> hey, I've just installed kubuntu (normally use ubuntu but felt like a change) and now i can't connect to my network :|
<ksivaji> !sdl
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sdl - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ksivaji> dbft "sudo  /etc/init.d/networking start"
<dbft> it worked in ubuntu so i assumed it would work here, the network manager gets to 28%
<dbft> configuring device
<dbft> then doesnt do anything
<dbft> right now im on using a usb network stick
<dbft> oops :p
<dbft> right, so umm i cant connect to my network any more since i moved from kubuntu to ubuntu
<mike_> arun: Thanks for the tip... You wouldn't know anything about my sound issue, by chance? :-)
<arun> mike_: what games are these
<mike_> dbft: A lot of people have problems with KNetworkManager. You might try installing Wi-Fi Radar (sudo apt-get install wifiradar - there might be a hyphen in there, i forget).
<mike_> arun: Umm... A lot. :-\
* #kubuntu  [freenode-info]  help freenode weed out clonebots, please register your IRC nick and auto-identify: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
(Arwen/#kubuntu) minty, tovid.... but AVI doesn't say a whole lot
<Arwen> when you say "AVI video", I hear "a generic MS container format containing undescribed audio and video content"
<minty> ya im not that good
<minty> lol
<minty> how do i kill all my pakage programs
<intelikey> ok howto put the dvd on the hd so i can play it from there ?
<Arwen> intelikey, take the disc, open up your case, place on top of hard drive.
<intelikey> would dd a loop mount work for that ?
<intelikey> Arwen heh :)
<Arwen> now, if you mean how to copy the data, use any generic DVD ripper
<minty> plse sum help me
<Arwen> probably
<Arwen> (lemme know if it doesn't, DVDs may have some DRM tech circa StarForce)
<Arwen> minty, with...?
<Arwen> !u | Minataku
<ubotu> Minataku: Unless you're Dutch or Flemish, the letter 'U' is not a pronoun.  If you want to be taken more seriously, please bother to type out the extra letters in "you".  The same goes for "why", "because", "anyone", and so on..
<Arwen> ..........
<Arwen> !u | minty
<ubotu> minty: Unless you're Dutch or Flemish, the letter 'U' is not a pronoun.  If you want to be taken more seriously, please bother to type out the extra letters in "you".  The same goes for "why", "because", "anyone", and so on..
<jhutchins> intelikey: dd if=/dev/dvd of=<file>.iso
<minty> go away
<Arwen> !attitude | minty
<ubotu> minty: The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<minty> im sorry
<minty> im new to this
<jhutchins> minty: Really, we've given you the best help available for what you asked.  It's up to you to do the rest.
<minty> erm 1. i can install any pakages because something is using it already but i dont know what
<Arwen> minty, now, back on original topic, we can't help you if you don't ask your question.
<intelikey> jhutchins yeah i know dd.  just asking if one can play dvds that way
<Arwen> and if you've already been answered, don't ask again
<minty> different problem
<Arwen> minty, ps -e | grep dpkg
<intelikey> !adeptcrashfix | minty
<ubotu> minty: If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<jhutchins> minty: http://tovid.wikia.com/wiki/Main_Page
<Arwen> intelikey, yes, you can play DVDs off of an ISO image. If I recall, both mplayer and VLC support this.
<jhutchins> minty: Why do you want to "kill all [your]  package programs"?
<intelikey> Arwen kewl.  thanks.
<minty> because i cant add/ remove because somethign is using it and i dont know what
<jhutchins> !adeptfix | minty
<ubotu> minty: If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<intelikey> that's twice in two minutes
<minty> thank you   ubotu
<pagan0ne> im running Feisty, i found a tutorial on how to get s/pdif output working on (i think) breezy, they direct me to change a line in /etc/asound.conf, however that file doesnt exist, or has been moved on my system.... where might it be?
<jhutchins> pagan0ne: try /etc/alsa?
<jhutchins> nope.
<nosrednaekim> pagan0ne: creat it.
<pagan0ne> jhutchins: there is not file or dir in /etc called "alsa"
<jhutchins> brilliant
<intelikey> !sound | pagan0ne you might want to look on this page too
<ubotu> pagan0ne you might want to look on this page too: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<jhutchins> pagan0ne: What nosrednaekim said.
<draik> How does tightvnc work?
<jhutchins> draik: Pretty well.
<draik> krdc and FreeNX only allow for one user to be logged in at a time (winxp)
<intelikey> draik kinda like vnc
<draik> I want to view what she is doing so that I can see what errors she is getting wrong
<jhutchins> draik: She needs to run the tightvnc server within her session then.
<draik> I am able to login and access her computer, but I cannot see what she is doing. She gets logged off.
<pagan0ne> jhutchins: how do i create it, i have no idea of the syntax, just what line im looking for, and what it needs to be changed to
<draik> jhutchins: she's on winxp
<jhutchins> draik: Fine.
<draik> jhutchins: No issue with that?
<jhutchins> draik: Well, I sure don't have one.
<jhutchins> draik: I do this on a few machines I maintain.
<draik> jhutchins: cool. I will do that now.
<jhutchins> draik: It's a bit difficult to figure when you're going to get your own login, and when you're going to get an established session, but established session is more likely.
<jhutchins> draik: Most of mine I can't log in unless someone has a session running, then I get the shared session.
<jhutchins> draik: It's also common that the existign user gets locked out, but that's configurable.
<jhutchins> Supposedly.
<draik> jhutchins: She's getting errors when running something, but she's a bit vague on the description so I want to just view, not take over
<ndr> can anyone help me with kde and beryl?
<draik> ndr: What is your video card?
<intelikey> draik asking for help on windows in here is a little bit like walking up to a police man and asking him to lend you money.   maybe you should be asking a banker insted...
<ndr> gma 950
<nosrednaekim> ndr: did you get beryl and beryl-manager?
<draik> intelikey: I'm not asking for windows help (directly), just how to legally access one from Feisty
<ndr> oh yeah, I've used it for months with gnome, but I also really like it with kde, and it keeps shitting on me.
<draik> jhutchins: What do I need to run after she gets tightvnc
<nosrednaekim> ndr: did you install emerald?
<jhutchins> draik: vncviewer
<ndr> yup. I'm not sure if it's just beryl, but my sys tray keeps popping out apps in seperate windows
<draik> jhutchins: xtightvncviewer
<draik> ?
<jhutchins> k, it's just vncviewer on mine.
<nosrednaekim> ndr: ah yeah, i've had that happen b4
<draik> or... svncviewer
<ndr> so is there a fix, or does my gc just suck?
<intelikey> yes
<nosrednaekim> ndr: not your graphics card's fault at all. is the crashing of the systray the only thing that's wrong?
<ndr> well, I haven't installed it this time yet (just dove into kde again) and konqueror just shit out too.
<ndr> infact, this has happened on other distros as well (sabayon, PCLINUXOS, and some others)
<amnesia> hi. I am using the -i386 kernel because I thought that's better for my intel CPU, but seems like only 1 core is used. should I use generic instead? I don't see anything with SMP or so..
<Daisuke_Ido> always use generic
<t_maus> do you have a dual core cpu ?
<intelikey> generic is smp
<amnesia> yes dual core
<Daisuke_Ido> for dual core.
<amnesia> ah okay thanks
<t_maus> yeah right generic
<amnesia> you know, generic sounds like "it's good for all, take it take it"
<Daisuke_Ido> that's pretty much what it is.
<intelikey> generic is smp but will work on single core as well thus it's generic
<amnesia> most of those deals never optimal :)
<t_maus> compile it by your self ;)
<amnesia> okay thanks, good to know then
<t_maus> make your on kernel
<amnesia> t_maus: been there done that, for 7 years
<Daisuke_Ido> well, probably not, but if you want an optimized kernel...  yeah, what they said.
<amnesia> no time anymore
<amnesia> well, I don't want a gentoo :) Just want one that's working
<t_maus> i have only gentoo
<Daisuke_Ido> then you'll be just fine with generic :D
<t_maus> und i think its the best distro
<amnesia> and optimized as far it's possible, that's why I installed the i386 kernel
* intelikey does apt-get install gentoo
<intelikey> now i have gentoo too
<intelikey> :)
<t_maus> *gg*
<draik> jhutchins: So which one do you prefer? xtightvncviewer or svncviewer?
<amnesia> t_maus: yeah, for those last nanoseconds sure
<t_maus> well done
<amnesia> but I'm not ready compiling openoffice for days for that nanosecond :)
<t_maus> than you use openoffice binary
<t_maus> >> no compile time ;)
<amnesia> then it's not optimized
<amnesia> hah!
<t_maus> funny
<t_maus> it is just an office suite
<t_maus> the rest of the system is optimized
<amnesia> okay let's not go so deep into that :)
<amnesia> thanks for the info guys!
<t_maus> :D
<t_maus> np
* intelikey does all his editing with '/bin/echo'
<Daisuke_Ido> attempting to install s.t.a.l.k.e.r. under wine
<Daisuke_Ido> so far so good.
<Daisuke_Ido> and it supports opengl, which is even better :)
* intelikey shouldn't lie so much either.................
<draik> is the vncviewer CLI only? I don't see the app under the K Menu
<amnesia> draik: there's xvncviewer and krdc or so
<t_maus> i have a topic virtual machins who uses which : i use virtualbox ( opensource rocks)
<amnesia> xvncviewer is command line AFAIK
<amnesia> bye
<draik> amnesia: she got logged off
<intelikey> tell here to drop to a console and see why    hehhe
<t_maus> i have a topic virtual machins who uses which : i use virtualbox ( opensource rocks)
<intelikey> is there an echo in here ?
<intelikey> t_maus got anything else you want us to know ?
<t_maus> which one are you using
<intelikey> oh: was your post supposed to be a question ?
<t_maus> right ^^
<intelikey> qemu
<draik> jhutchins: I'm in. Thank you much
<Schuenemann> !rmvb
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rmvb - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<t_maus> have you ever used a nother one ?
* Arwen sighs yet again...
<intelikey> yeah dosemu bochs
<Schuenemann> what do I need to watch rmvb? Kaffeine gives me an error about initialization of drvc.so libraries
<t_maus> no one like vmware oder virtualbox
<intelikey> Arwen for the off topic chatter or something local ?
<Arwen> intelikey, for the lack of intelligence :-\
<Arwen> and for fools repeating questions answered 2 days ago
<intelikey> Arwen i'll try to remember what i asked then........   ;/
<Schuenemann> Arwen, you answered that 2 days ago? :-p
<Arwen> intelikey, not you, Schuenemann
<Schuenemann> unfortunately
<Schuenemann> weird is that I don't remember installing anything for rmvb in edgy
<intelikey> and do not root things like   `echo 'boo :321 >/*' | tr -d \[:alnum:] `
* CrunchyFerrett prepares to stab his Kubuntu disc
<Arwen> intelikey, wtf does that do?
<intelikey> Arwen if you were root it would  : > /*   blank any file in the root dir,  thus the default kernel
<Arwen> ah
<intelikey> Arwen heres another one.  this would blank the users home (not really destructive unless you have data stored there)         perl -e '$??s:;s:s;;$?::s;;=] =>%-{<-|}<&|`{;;y; -/:-@[-`{-};`-{~" -;;s;;$_;see'
<Arwen> GAH, LINESPAM
<ardchoille> Arwen: Could you be a bit more respectful to people in the channel? Saying "fools" is not coc-friendly, IMHO. The folks who learn things here will take what they've learned to others and we don't want this to be known as a disrespectful channel.
<Arwen> (/me has 1 file in his/her home dir, not counting subdirs)
<intelikey> that is recursive
<Arwen> ardchoille, asking the same thing over and over even after being ANSWERED NUMEROUS TIMES is clear idiocy/trolling
<Arwen> intelikey, hmm, ouch, lol
<Arwen> my /home is more important to me than my life
<ardchoille> Arwen: You don't have to answer questions at all you know.
<Arwen> :-\
<Schuenemann> intelikey, what's that? A contest on how to write unreadable code? :-] 
<intelikey> besides never assume malus for what stupidity can explain
<intelikey> Schuenemann heh sure want to join
<Schuenemann> is that a regex?
<intelikey> perl
<Schuenemann> a perl regular expression?
<intelikey> yes
<intelikey> pcre
<intelikey> i think i'll write a script to encript commands.
<intelikey> gulp  and  plug   to unencript them    ???
<ardchoille> encrypt
<ardchoille> unencrypt
* ardchoille hides
<intelikey> no just fuzz them up not kill them
<intelikey> :)
<ardchoille> hehe
<Schuenemann> DOS had "cool" commands
<Schuenemann> like redefining keys... the A could input a G or even a full format command and confirmation
<intelikey> Schuenemann anything dos does linux shells do better
<Schuenemann> I bet it does
<Schuenemann> but it was funny at that time... internet only "existed" in movies
<Schuenemann> !w32
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about w32 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Schuenemann> !w32codecs
<ubotu> Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages, including the win32 codecs: see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - See also !Codecs
<intelikey> yeah...     but examples like my windows keys input   Decr_Console  &  Incr_Console   respectively are far more useful than just funny
<Schuenemann> input what?
<intelikey> Decr_Console
<intelikey> same as    [alt] +[<] 
<intelikey> and Incr_Console == [alt] +[>] 
<alan_> hola
<intelikey> switches the tty up one or down one
<Schuenemann> hmm
<Schuenemann> !medibuntu
<ubotu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<alan_> Donde est el espaol?
<draik> alan_: !es
<intelikey> Schuenemann heres a script to setup what i just posted.    http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/37844
<Schuenemann> !es | alan_
<ubotu> alan_: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<alan_> ty
<Schuenemann> intelikey, what is Decr_Console for? I tested, but did not understand
<intelikey> Schuenemann it decreses the console/tty/vt number by one   thus if you are in tty4  and hit left-winkey   it will drop to tty3   ....
<intelikey> Schuenemann not of much use inside of xorg
<GendoIkari> help me guys i-ve got a problem
<GendoIkari> with ethernet
<CrunchyFerrett> i havent understood every 3rd word of the past 10m conversation
<GendoIkari> I-m connected with kubuntu live cd
<GendoIkari> because my eth is disappeared!
<intelikey> CrunchyFerrett don't you mean every other line ?    (my posts)
<GendoIkari> anyone can help me_
<CrunchyFerrett> No, I mean the entire conversation.
<Schuenemann> intelikey, I tried, it switched to strings I have typed before... not sure when or that order
<CrunchyFerrett> I used to think I was smart. Then I met Linux.
<pvandewyngaerde> GendoIkari: completely gone or down ?
<GendoIkari> tnks for answer
<GendoIkari> i mean the interface from system setting is disappear
<GendoIkari> and i cant do anything with web
<intelikey> Schuenemann well rather than confuse the client i'll drop this for now.  if you want to pick it up later when it's quiet in here ok. if not oh well.    k?
<GendoIkari> i think that is was happen because nforce installation went bed
<Schuenemann> sure
<GendoIkari> is there any method to force kernel to detect all eth device_
<GendoIkari> ?
<GendoIkari> plz help me i search with google but i do not find anything usefull
<GendoIkari> if you give me a key/word a clue i can try again
<pvandewyngaerde> is it onboard netcard or pci one ?
<GendoIkari> onboard
<intelikey> !ati | GendoIkari not sure it will help...
<ubotu> GendoIkari not sure it will help...: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<GendoIkari> i-ve a 5600]  amd64 with kubuntu64 and m2n-e sli
<GendoIkari> kubuntu 7.04 64 bit i mean
<intelikey> it's probably that the driver is now black listed
<intelikey> you can; grep ati /etc/defaults/*
<intelikey> also modprobe.d/*   ^
<GendoIkari> sorry my noobish mind but what do tou mean with -grep /etc/deafults?
<intelikey> woops.  sorry.
<GendoIkari> i have run the bash script for the nforce 500 chip
<GendoIkari> taken from asus
<trakinas> GendoIkari: grep will catch what entries with ati on it in the dir /etc/defaults/
<GendoIkari> and it says me that he cannot proceed
<GendoIkari> i-ve to write "grep nvidia /etc/default" ?
<trakinas> GendoIkari: in the command line, without the quotes, of course
<trakinas> GendoIkari: but do like he said: grep ati /etc/defaults/*
<LolBR> hi all, i'm trying to install the build-essential package on my KUBUNTU, but when i type "sudo apt-get install build-essential" i get "E: Couldn't find package build-essential", what i'm doing wrong ?
<GendoIkari> but the problem for me is ethernet
<GendoIkari> i-ve got a nvidia 8600gts
<GendoIkari> but the problem is eth0 device
<GendoIkari> when i try to install nforce driver, script freeze, and maybe linux driver is  exploded
<GendoIkari> how can i set it again_
<trakinas> GendoIkari: so he said to the wrong person
<trakinas> i cant help
<trakinas> in fact, im looking for smth or someone who can help me with Java and inheritance
<Schuenemann> LolBR, pastebin your sources.list
<Schuenemann> trakinas, what, exacly?
<trakinas> Schuenemann: bsic stuff. Im doing an exercise to tomorrow class and Im getting "cannot find symbol" error
<Schuenemann> trakinas, pastebin
<GendoIkari> sorry guys i-m here again
<GendoIkari> maybe should i try
<GendoIkari> sudo modprob -r e1000
<GendoIkari> ?
<LolBR> why when i run the LIVE version of KUBUNTU i get all the packages like BUILD-ESSENTIAL to install easyly , but now i installed it on my HD and i get one package asking for another, and another, how to fix that ?
<Schuenemann> LolBR, how is your sources.list ?
<trakinas> LolBR: this aint an error. the livecd is probably looking for the packages inside the LiveCD. it is probably that some of those packages arent on the tree.
<GendoIkari> ok guys
<DebItalo> trakinas: faz um favor para mi?
<GendoIkari> all is do well now
<GendoIkari> but i've do not do anything!
<GendoIkari> i've simply reboot
<GendoIkari> O_O
<LolBR> Schuenemann: i've never messed with it, its default
<DebItalo> Pergunta para eles porque meu KGet retm os downloads toda hora
<trakinas> DebItalo: okay
<GendoIkari> i've reboot before many times but only now it makes eth0 working O_O
<trakinas> DebItalo Kget is rentaining his downloads all the time.
<wowowow> there is a lot of people in here
<Schuenemann> trakinas, where's the code
<fignew_> wowowow: there's bigger channels :)
<trakinas> Schuenemann: i will paste on a pastebin.
<wowowow> thats good
<DexterF> hi
<DexterF> just fired up 7.04 dvd on a laptop with 512megs, I keep launching the installer, it keeps failing. what might be wrong?
<dthacker> DexterF: have you certified the media?
<DexterF> well, not really
<dthacker> DexterF: Well, that would be troubleshooting step one.
<DexterF> used that dvd on 2 other puters tho, went fine
<trakinas> Schuenemann: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28146/
<DexterF> can you be a bit more precise about "certify"? like md5, gpg keys or what?
<dthacker> DexterF: when you hit the first menu, you have an option to run an md5 checksum on the media.  You may want to try that.
<Schuenemann> trakinas, and  the error?
<trakinas> Schuenemann: oh! my bad!! Cannot Find Symbol - Constructor Funcionario()
<dthacker> either this room is slow or the lag is really bad
<Schuenemann> trakinas, you have to contructor Funcionario()
<DexterF> dthacker: 1st menu? you mean the grub menu or what?
<Schuenemann> I mean you have no*
<trakinas> dthacker: some people are slow.
<trakinas> Schuenemann: hm! so, how do I implement it?
<dthacker> DexterF:  I have only installed from a live CD or Server CD, whick present you with options to check media.  I have not used  DVD.
<Schuenemann> trakinas, subclasses ALWAYS call the superclass constructor
<Schuenemann> if you don't type that, it will call an empty constructor, which you don't have
<frojnd> how do u change password for some user? passwd user yourpassword ?
<trakinas> Schuenemann: ok. I know that, but how do I create the constructor on the superclass?
<dthacker> frojnd: sudo passwd usernametochange
<frojnd> how do u become normal user, if u became super usser with su ??
<joaoluiz> Boa tarde
<Schuenemann> trakinas, you can either create an empty contructor in Funcionario or a constructor in the other class that will call an existing Funcionario constructor... not sure what would be the best, as I don't know exacly the problem
<dthacker> frojnd: type exit, and you should become mortal again ;)
<trakinas> Schuenemann: hmmmm... okay! i will try out some more here. thanks
<Schuenemann> I have no sound in my rmvb, can anyone help?
<Arwen> hint: stop using rmvb
<Schuenemann> I need them, I have slow connection and AVI/MPEG are too big
<trakinas> Arwen: that does not help him
<dthacker> Schuenemann: looks highly propietary, no idea
<trakinas> Schuenemann: if you have mplayer, play it on the konsole and see which audio codec it uses
<Arwen> trakinas, apparently our advice to install w32codecs that we've been trying to impart hasn't helped either
<Arwen> trakinas, it'll use Real Cook
<Schuenemann> I didn't have those problems in edgy
<trakinas> Arwen: hmm
<Schuenemann> Arwen, I did install w32codecs
<Schuenemann> heh, mplayer can't even play the video
<Arwen> (omg liek AVI/MPEG are liek too big) - uh... AVI and MPEG are just containers... and are you trying to watch some of that ani-crud?
<frojnd> hm, what's the command to check who uses your username ? or who is on your computer ?
<Arwen> frojnd, whoami and finger
<ardchoille> frojnd: who  ?
<dthacker> frojnd: curiously enough it's who -u to see who is logged in
<frojnd> ok tnx
<Schuenemann> trakinas, mplayer has sound!
<Arwen> (so put them together and you'll have both!)
<Schuenemann> hehe
<Schuenemann> actually it has both
<Schuenemann> but I'd like kaffeine
<Arwen> well, there we go?
<Arwen> ...
<Arwen> you've got a crappy file, deal with it, lamers can'
<Arwen> lamers can't be choosers*
<DexterF> Schuenemann: see? xine thing. like i suspected.
<Schuenemann> Arwen, look, I can't make people encode their videos like I'd want
<dthacker> DexterF: any news on the DVD test?
<Arwen> well, you don't have to download them...
<Arwen> (and I've yet to see anything originally encoded in Real)
<DexterF> dthacker: still at it. md5'ing a dvd on a laptop 'rom obviously takes some time
<Schuenemann> if I don't download them, how am I going to watch?
<Arwen> (don't try to watch cruddy files...)
<Schuenemann> DexterF, how to set it now on kaffeine? any ideas?
<Arwen> and again, I've yet to see anything originally Real... probably more of that web crap
<Biovore> Schuenemann: mplayer should be able to play 99
<dthacker> DexterF: yah, I suppose so.  I have Kubuntu on a older Compaq and a 2 year old Dell.  What type is this?
<Biovore> % of the stuff out there
<Schuenemann> Biovore, I don't really like mplayer...
<DexterF> dthacker: toshiba satellite pro from around 2002 or 2003
<Biovore> Schuenemann: xine?
<DexterF> Schuenemann: no clue. best you talk to the xine ml if it really bothers you that much
<Schuenemann> just a sec
<Schuenemann> Arwen, if that depended on me, DOC wouldn't exist anymore
<Arwen> ....wtf is doc
<Schuenemann> windows crappy document format heh
<Schuenemann> Biovore, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28148/
<Arwen> oh.... you know, you *don't have to use crappy formats*
<Arwen> when you download them, you ask for pain
<Schuenemann> so, how am I going to watch the video if the person who made it used a crappy format? =/
<Arwen> so just don't freaking watch it and get it somewhere else in a less crappy format
<Biovore> Schuenemann: mplayer seems to think it in realplayer's format.
<Arwen> and if mplayer works, stop complaining, geez
<Schuenemann> there isn't. It's not the latest shrek movie...
<Schuenemann> Biovore, it is, isn't it?
<Biovore> what the file extention?
<Schuenemann> rmvb
<Biovore> yeah.. thats realplayer
<dthacker> DexterF: do you have a model number
<Biovore> Schuenemann: they make realplayer for linux as well...
<Biovore> but that should work in mplayer
<Schuenemann> let me explain
<DexterF> dthacker: Satellite Pro 2100. and if you happen to know what type of wifi this has, lemme know
<Schuenemann> Biovore, it works in mplayer (though I don't like it too much) and on kaffeine (which I like better) I get no sound
<dthacker> DexterF: I'm checking the laptop testing page...
<Schuenemann> I was able to play it in kaffeine in edgy
<Biovore> try kmplayer?
<Biovore> kde frontend of mplayer
<Schuenemann> can't I play it in kaffeine?
<DexterF> dthacker: the..? where would that be?
<Biovore> what backend is kaffeine using?
<Biovore> xine?
<Schuenemann> xine
<Biovore> I think xine should be able to do it..
<Biovore> I think there is a package call xine-lib-extras or something that you need to install
<dthacker> DexterF:https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam
<DexterF> cool.
<Schuenemann> libxine-extracodecs? I have it
<Schuenemann> Biovore, does mplayer use xine?
<DexterF> i've been on slackware for 5 years or so, I'm not used to much help :P
<SlimeyPete> mplayer uses mplayer
<Biovore> no mplayer is its own thing..
<Arwen> MPLAYER USES MPLAYER STOP TROLLING FOR CRYING OUT LOUD
<Schuenemann> lol
<dthacker> DexterF: I see a 2100CDT.....
<Biovore> there are 3 main multimedia backends on linux.  libXine, Mplayer, Gstreamer
<DexterF> the sat pro 2100 is listed as well further down
<dthacker> ah, good!
<DexterF> ill have a look
<damianos> hi
<damianos> I have a question about lmdonkey
<damianos> Does anybody use it here ?
<dthacker> !anybody | damianos
<ubotu> damianos: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<dhq> is there a rsync server for the kubuntu dvd fiesty
<dhq> !rsync
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rsync - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Schuenemann> Biovore, this is the error from kaffeine: [cook @ 0xb59998b4] Necessary extradata missing!
<damianos> What should I do to start working with mldonkey ?
<damianos> I am loggin to my shell account
<damianos> and then trying to start use mldonkey but acctually i don't know how to start
<DexterF> mld? thought that was dead anyway
<damianos> but i know that mldonkey is installed on this remote machine
<DexterF> iirc mldonkey is a gui app
<dthacker> dhq: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors
<DexterF> if you need a core/gui split ed2k app try amule
<dhq> dthacker, does it have rsync
<damianos> DexterF; but I login on a remote machine where console is avaiable only
<dthacker> dhq: I see three rsync URL's on this page
<DexterF> this integrity check takes bloody ages
<Arwen> is ed2k actually good for anything? I though the network died off a while back
<damianos> that is why i need to use mldonkey - it is for console
<DexterF> damianos: well, forwad X or go amule
<DexterF> *forward
<Schuenemann> how could ed2k be dead if cobol isn't?
<dhq> dthacker, okies
<damianos> hmm I need to use sth which is for console only
<DexterF> [23:24]  <DexterF> if you need a core/gui split ed2k app try amule
<DexterF> has a webserver, too
<DexterF> tho the webserver sucks imo
<dthacker> dhq: oh, sorry there are three for Austrailia,  there's a bunch more
<damianos> yes it have but i cannnot login via webgui to mldonkey
<DexterF> *sigh*
<damianos> I dont know how to add my machine to allowed_isp
<dhq> dthacker, well how do i use the rsync do you have any idea
<dthacker> dhq: nope, but bet there are HOWTO's
<dhq> dthacker, ok
<Schuenemann> Biovore, DexterF, I found the solution: http://lenrek.wordpress.com/2007/02/15/the-crazy-world-of-media-player-in-linux/
<Schuenemann> Arwen, now you can enjoy your lovely rmvb files in kaffeine :-)
* dthacker hands Schuenemann a cigar
<Schuenemann> I don't smoke, thanks anyway
<dhq> dthacker, these are ubuntu
<dhq> dthacker, i need kubuntu ones
<dthacker> dhq: look at the corresponding ftp link and follow the directory path....
<dhq> k
<DexterF> Schuenemann: google-fu hooray
<dthacker> dhq: for instance ftp://ubuntu.cs.utah.edu/pub/ubuntu/releases   shows a directory called kubuntu
* dthacker takes the cigar back and hands Schuenemann his favorite beverage
<Schuenemann> heeh
<K-Ryan> Hey guys
<ehc> has anyone gotten a Logitech G5 laser mouse to work on kubuntu? all the buttons working?
<cheesypieces_> does anyone have experience using a program to copy videos to ipod?
<jussi01> !ipod | cheesypieces_
<ubotu> cheesypieces_: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto See !rockbox for information on liberating your iPod
<K-Ryan> !rockbox
<ubotu> rockbox is an open source firmware replacement for audio players from Archos, iRiver, Apple (iPod), and iAudio. See http://www.rockbox.org/ to get started!
<steffen> How to change my screen size? i have 640x480 and that is the max :p    its on system settings.
<steffen> im on system settings **
<dthacker> ehc: I don't see it listed in Hardware Support, but you can go here to test for registered hardware.  http://kmuto.jp/debian/hcl/
<dthacker> bye for now, need to go learn squidguard....
<ehc> dthacker, okay thanks
<hammerpunk> hello, who knows what they're talking about here?
<NickPresta> I know this is off-topic but does anyone have any ideas as to where I should ask questions regarding Webalizer? Any specific or helpful forums you've come across?
<K-Ryan> Most of us do hammerpunk
<hammerpunk> lol
<hammerpunk> dumb question, eh?
#kubuntu 2008-06-23
<Odd-rationale> typedestereo: hmm. try kdesu instead...
<Odd-rationale> or double-check for typo... ;)
<vipex> ---im tryed 5hours to get java work....:O
<Odd-rationale> vipex: with konqueror? or firefox?
<vipex> Odd-rationale:konqueror
<Odd-rationale> vipex: kde3?
<vipex> Odd-rationale: ?
<rav> hello. i've had no luck configuring a broadcom 4318 wifi card, both with ndiswrapper and b43 in kubuntu 8.04. Anyone can give me any pointers?
<vipex> im not sure odd rationale
<darkdelusions> vipex: did you look at the link I refered you to?
<Odd-rationale> vipex: what version of kubuntu? did you install the kde3 version or the kde4?
<ubuntu> hi im on a live cd as gnome wont load correctly..  how may i change my window manager back to kde (harddisk) from a live cd??
<kumamoto> mefisto__: learn new thing every day
<Odd-rationale> vipex: well, if you don't know, then it is probably kde3... :)
<vipex> i thnik too:P
<vipex> Odd rationale:its kde3.
<rav> ubuntu: you can try switching to a console after boot, with Ctrl+Alt+F1. then use aptitude to install kdm and remove gnome
<Odd-rationale> vipex: i have had trouble with java in konq as well. Try going to settings --> configure konq and in the java settings, check the enable KIO checkbox. but even then, it didn't work 100%...
<bernardo_> hola
<Odd-rationale> !es | bernardo_
<ubottu> bernardo_: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<bernardo_> alguien sabe como agregar freenode_
<ubuntu> rav: problem is i cant access a text terminal
<ubuntu> rav: i have kde installed i just need to change the default manager back to kde    dpkg-reconfigure gdm will do that but i cant get to a txt terminal hence being here from a live cd
<flaccid> you can use a tty
<Odd-rationale> ubuntu: did you try booting into recover mode?
<Odd-rationale> *recovery
<ubuntu> no ill try that  fialing that i could change the driver in my xorg config it seems the nvidia driver has problems
<ubuntu> Odd-rationale:  thanks for the heads up its jogged my memory..  how may i go about restoring gnome then?  i removed all .gconf and .gnome from home folder and removed gnome and then re installed using apt but this gave me the same problems
<Odd-rationale> !java | vipex
<ubottu> vipex: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre or sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu !Dapper
<Odd-rationale> ubuntu: you are trying to restore gnome? or replace it with kde?
<ubuntu> Odd-rationale:  ill replace with kde first.. i can do that (to get off of the live cd im currently in)  the problem is im not having any luck restoring gnome
<Odd-rationale> vipex: or install kubuntu-restricted-extras. i believe it pulls thejava runtime package with it as well..
<Odd-rationale> ubuntu: what is wrong with gnome?
<ubuntu> Odd-rationale: it wont load at all
<Odd-rationale> ubuntu: does gdm load?
<ubuntu> Odd-rationale: no
<ubuntu> Odd-rationale: it hangs at the login screen
<Zettro> Hmmmm, what do i have to do to installa ubuntu? everytime i try to install it, it says something about a I/0 error on sd0 and fr0 or something
<Odd-rationale> ubuntu: so gdm loads but hangs?
<ubuntu> Odd-rationale: sorry yes ok  it attempts to do so but doesnt reach the login screen
<Odd-rationale> ubuntu: can you get to a terminal via ctrl+alt+f1 ?
<flaccid> Zettro: thats usually hardware fault
<ubuntu> Odd-rationale: no
<flaccid> ubuntu: which driver are you using in xorg?
<Odd-rationale> ubuntu: so you are suspecting a X problem or really a gnome problem?
<ubuntu> Odd-rationale: nvidia.. i will change this so i may access a terminal and replace with kdm ..  but after i have done this i would like to replace gnome again but the ways ive suggested havent worked
<vipex> so how u guys downloaded java to kubuntu:O!?!?!
<flaccid> there are bugs around the vid drivers atm causing no tty access
<engineer> vipex still here?
<ubuntu> Odd-rationale:  ill restore kdm now so i cna get off the live cd and then rejoin the channel as "ads"
<mefisto__> vipex: sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre
<kumamoto> hells and has been asking the same question ever since
<vipex> Engineer:yh ...got problems with the java
<engineer> vipex what about the command i gave you, didn't it work?
<kumamoto> he knows the answer but doesn't actually say what the issue is
<Odd-rationale> vipex: or install kubuntu-restricted-extras. i believe it pulls thejava runtime package with it as well..
<vipex> It worked engineer but..i dont got java on kubuntu.
<engineer> vipex type: java -version
<vipex> it didnt find the files
<engineer> it didn't
<engineer> have you enabled multiverse?
<engineer> !multiverse
<ubottu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<vipex> I dont have multiverse
<engineer> enable it
<vipex> how...
<vipex> or i meant where.
<vipex> where i enable it
<engineer> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources
<mefisto__> vipex: you can do it from Adept
<vipex> mefisto wheres the adept?
<mefisto__> vipex: K menu, System, Adept Manager
<anubis> I would like to keep kde's and gnome's session management apart. Right now, that is not the way it is. Can this be done, or has the freedesktop standard ruined this?
<vipex> ohh ty
<jorge__> hola alguein sabe como instalar el java desde consola??? es que estoy en el acuerdo de licencia y no se como aceptarlo   uso kubuntu
<engineer> sudo aptitude install sun-java6-jre
<mefisto__> vipex: then from the Adept menu, Manage Repositories
<jorge__> im, in the licese agreement  i cant acept
<rav> does anyone use b43 and wpasupplicant?
<jorge__> how to accept this license agreement?
<mefisto__> jorge__: tab key?
<engineer> space
<vipex> wohooo thx to all who helped me:P
<crimsun_> rav: I do.
<rav> crimsun_: which driver do you use to start wpasupplicant?
<jorge__> hey hey hey thanks very much brother   greeting for Bogotá  long live linux
<ads_> Odd-rationale: hi again.. do you know how i may completly remove gnome so that i may attempt to restore it.. it appears to be broken after i comiled gstreamer,glib,farsight
<crimsun_> rav: "driver"?  I use interfaces(5).
<ads_>  compiled*
<rav> crimsun_:  you don't start wpasupplicant from the console?
<CrocoJet> whats best way to install nvidia driver for kubuntu hardy (KDE 3.5.9) ?
<flaccid> should not need to anything manual like wpasupplicant..
<flaccid> CrocoJet: kdesudo jockey-kde
<rav> flaccid: the b43 module detects the card, but it doesn't scan anything or connect
<rav> flaccid: 'sudo iwlist scan
<rav> flaccid: 'sudo iwlist scan' gives me no results
<crimsun_> rav: no.
<crimsun_> rav: I presume you've placed the firmware files in the correct place?
<CrocoJet> flaccid: thanks .. let me try
<rav> crimsun_: i used the b43-firmware package that the WifiDocs suggest
<crimsun_> rav: are you sure that the driver even supports your hardware?
<Odd-rationale> ads_: one moment...
<crimsun_> rav: it's a non-issue for me; I have a BCM94311MCG rev 1
<rav> crimsun_: it's a broadcom 4318
<Odd-rationale> ads_: http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/purekde
<flaccid> rav: all i can suggest is to try all the guides on the wiki like https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/Broadcom_BCM43xx_(all,_ndiswrapper/firmware) and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/Broadcom_BCM43xx_(all,_ndiswrapper/firmware)
<flaccid> i mean https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Hardy
<flaccid> oh 4318
<flaccid> rav: also this one https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/Broadcom_BCM4318_%5bAirForce_One_54g%5d?highlight=%28WifiDocs%2FDevice%29
<rav> flaccid: i've tried all the methods there, and none work. i've used ndiswrapper with this card, but it was before the ssb kernel module was out. since then, ndiswrapper doesn't work for broadcoms. what's interesting is that i use ndiswrapper on my laptop with an atheros card
<crimsun_> rav: but which revision of the Broadcom firmware?
<rav> crimsun_: rev 2
<crimsun_> rav: no, the Broadcom firmware
<crimsun_> not your hardware revision
<ads_> Odd-rationale:  ok thanks.. this unfortunately is the way i installed ubuntustudio-desktop   and consequently i used the same method to remove  .. and after deleting .gconf* and .gnome* files (and apt-get remove ubuntu gdm..) and then installing again with apt-get install ..  this does not repair gnome something is staying
<flaccid> rav: we do not know what the problem so so can't assume yet really
<flaccid> let me get a coffee and i'll put the thinking cap on
<flaccid> rav: can you just paste us the exact entry from lscpi
<Agent_bob> typo
<Agent_bob> lspci
<Odd-rationale> pastebin
<rav> crimsun_: i have b43-firmware 1.0-0 from ubuntu.cafuego.net
<RiotingPacifist> under gutsy i could have a madwifi connected and monitoring at the same time, is this possible with hardy?
<flaccid> lspci, rav?
<rav> flaccid: http://paste.ubuntu.com/22237/
<darthanubis> crimsun_: you donn't use kdeeee4 huh?
<crimsun_> darthanubis: huh?
<darthanubis> sorry keybaord must be going
<darthanubis> crimsun_: you don't use KDE4?
<crimsun_> rav: I mean, do you use 4.80.53.0 or 4.150.10.5?
<crimsun_> darthanubis: I use quite a few desktop environments for testing
<rav> crimsun_: i don't know, since i didn't use b43-fwcutter
<darthanubis> crimsun_: the kde4 channel could use some help:/
<darthanubis> I just started using it today
<flaccid> rav: ok i will look into this a bit more. i assume you should have at least one AP appear in that list?
<flaccid> lol
<darthanubis> I would like to keep kde's and gnome's session management apart. Right now, that is not the way it is. Can this be done, or has the freedesktop standard ruined this?
<flaccid> we are doing well in that channel :)
<rav> flaccid: do you mean access point?
<flaccid> yep rav
<rav> flaccid: i'm on my laptop, with the one with the bcm4318 next to me
<flaccid> but you should have at list 1 ap show up in the scan right rav?
<flaccid> rav, and you have tried both native and ndiswrapper?
<rav> flaccid: on the broadcom, nothing gets scanned, even sitting next to the router. i've tried both, with the same result. the only difference was that b43 lights up the wifi led
<flaccid> rav: but your dmesg and system logs don't indicate errors right, it seems to work fine? its like your wireless reception is turned off soft or hard..
<Agent_bob> i have an "ignorant" question, can you setup wireless networking with only one peace of hardware?      i mean get it ready for where a network actually is, before you take it there?
<flaccid> Agent_bob: you could probably connect to other wireless network in knetworkmanager and that might save the entry despite not connecting, not sure. at least i don't know of a gui way
<RiotingPacifist> Agent_bob: yes but its easier to setup once your there
<rav> flaccid: i just loaded b43, and the led is on. i have wlan0 in ifconfig
<darkdelusions> Agent_bob: You should beable to as long as you know the SSID and Encryption password
<rav> flaccid: i just did 'sudo iwlist scan' and it found my wlan
<Agent_bob> darkdelusions that i can get.    RiotingPacifist & flaccid ty.  on all input.
<flaccid> rav: so it loaded correctly this time, all good?
<darkdelusions> Agent_bob: Like other have said thou its gonna be ezer just to do it when it get to where its going :)
<rav> flaccid: it seems so. I'm using knetworkmanager to try to connect
<flaccid> sounds about the right reliability for broadcom :)
<daspope> hi people
<Agent_bob> darkdelusions maybe maybe not.  i might not have irc to lean on at that time...
<daspope> im new to using Kubuntu, i just set up xampp, does anyone have a better recomendation on a http server?
<rav> flaccid: yes, it's up. thanks for the help!
<flaccid> np rav, i think i gave you the link the other, so i'll be happy to take the credit for your hard work :p
<Agent_bob> daspope cherokee
<flaccid> +day
<Agent_bob> daspope apache
<daspope> xampp uses apache
<rav> :)
<daspope> its just an easy set up, but i dont know if it will do as much as I want it to
<Agent_bob> then you setup apache by xampp    ;/
<Agent_bob> !lamp | daspope
<ubottu> daspope: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<daspope> thanks bob
<efasser> Hallow 2all
<efasser> What is a command to stop process?
<efasser> Via terminal?
<flaccid> kill
<engineer> killall process_name
<kumamoto> killall
<Agent_bob> killall processname
<efasser> flaccid: /sudo kill proc_name
<Agent_bob> kill pid
<efasser> ?
<engineer> kill -9 <pid>
<efasser> ok
<kumamoto> kill -9 <pid>
<Agent_bob> -9 is overkill if it's not needed
<efasser> Synaptic doesn't want to get off =)
<kumamoto> damn we all love to kill
<Agent_bob> kill
<efasser> Lol
<Agent_bob> kill
<flaccid> efasser: yes if it needs root privs and no / :)
<flaccid> -9 is not good if the program needs to writeback to files before close
<vipex> yo i got some problems now with kopete instant msn:P
<Agent_bob> killall kill -16 kill pkill pgrep -k
<vipex> i get this msg..
<Agent_bob> err 15
<vipex> (no debugging symbols found)
<vipex> Using host libthread_db library "/lib/tls/i686/cmov/libthread_db.so.1".
<vipex> (no debugging symbols found)
<vipex> (no debugging symbols found)
<vipex> (no debugging symbols found)
<kumamoto> that pgrep i learned a few weeks ago
<Agent_bob> ooops forgot   fuesr -k
<flaccid> !pastebin | vipex
<ubottu> vipex: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<Agent_bob> fuser that is
<flaccid> vipex: you can launnch a bug for that
<vipex> ?
<flaccid> !bugs | vipex
<ubottu> vipex: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<daspope> I have a .run file that tries to open in Kate, how do I execute it as a binary file?
<flaccid> vipex: you can also goto #kopete and they might be able to assist. you would need the dev packages to debug it properly so you don't get no debugging symbols found
<flaccid> daspope: sh /path/to/file.run
<daspope> sweet, thanks flaccid
<flaccid> np
<Agent_bob> daspope if you have dash as your /bin/sh  it is sometimes needed to use   bash file.run   insted
<daspope> sh worked, but i got an error saying to run it as super user
<daspope> but im the only user on the system
<flaccid> daspope: sudo sh /blah..
<Agent_bob> sudo bash file.run
<daspope> sudo fixed it
<walter_eco> hi
<walter_eco> did anyone ever figure out the screen resolution problem
<walter_eco> that would be able top say
<Agent_bob> java in particular built some .run files that were bash specific.   we had lots of complaints in here about that.
 * Agent_bob goes to turn off the internet ...
<daspope> w00t cooking Jalapeno poppers... now if only I could cook them from withing kubunto.... sudo sh cook_me_poppers.run
<vipex> can i play wow on kubuntu?
<daspope> vipex i dont think so
<flaccid> !wow | vipex
<ubottu> vipex: Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<flaccid>  sure can, i have it setup underr wine on my desktop
<daspope> does it run good under wine?
<flaccid> yeah it runs faster than on windows sometimes, but that doesn't mean that there isn't problems setting it up etc.
<vipex> So can i play rs2/wow on kubuntu or no?
<flaccid> yes you can play WoW, what is rs2?
<vipex> runescape
<vipex> its like wow
<vipex> but rs2 is worst than Wow
<flaccid> yeah rs2 is java so it runs. my housemate is one of the rpg guys..
<flaccid> you need to use sun java
<Schuenemann> my system became VERY slow after I installed xserver-xgl and restarted... is this normal?
<vipex> cant install sun java to kubuntu?
<flaccid> Schuenemann: can be. ati is not that great under xgl and is actually better under aiglx now
<flaccid> !java | vipex yep
<ubottu> vipex yep: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre or sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu !Dapper
<vipex> so can u give me link or something to install tht?
<Schuenemann> flaccid, I have nvidia
<daspope> so can ubuntu make my jalapeno poppers for me? or will I have to write a bash script for that? ;)
<daspope> !poppers | daspope
<Schuenemann> nvidia geforce 6200
<daspope> [17:32] <ubottu> Factoid poppers not found
<daspope> D'oh! :(
<flaccid> Schuenemann: right. i dont' believe you need xgl at all then
<vipex> uhhhhhhhhh .... ig2galmost..
<vipex> see ya
<flaccid> vipex: install what? links are above for what you requested
<vipex> noooh
<vipex> umm
<vipex> almost turned pc off
<Schuenemann> flaccid, don't I need xgl to run compiz?
<vipex> So i need link to install sun java
<daspope> vipex the links are above
<flaccid> Schuenemann: not anymore, but i will check it out
<daspope> !java | vipex
<ubottu> vipex: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre or sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu !Dapper
<Schuenemann> !xgl
<ubottu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<Schuenemann> flaccid, IIRC, my windows were undecorated before I installed XGL
<kumamoto> !Swahili | Crazy
<ubottu> Factoid swahili not found
<vipex> but when i download the java it opens kate -
<flaccid> Schuenemann: [10:34] <FusioBot> flaccid: Xgl is not required to run compiz, except for a few specific setups. The message "checking for Xgl: not present" is simply an informational message, not an error.
<kumamoto> !Spanish | Crazy
<ubottu> Crazy: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<flaccid> Schuenemann: thats a different problem and is addressed on the wiki page from !compiz
<daspope> how could I go about making firefox take over as the default browser? I have firefox and made a shortcut to run the script that launches it, but it does not do a default browser check like the windows version
<flaccid> vipex: you don't d/l you install it via adept as per the how to
<kumamoto> daspope: I think that is setup in the preference
<flaccid> daspope: system settings - default applications
<vipex> Ok...?
<daspope> sweet
<flaccid> !java > vipex
<Schuenemann> flaccid, yeah... but it's weird that the problem was solved after I installed xgl. Perhaps that package installed a different one that solved the problem
<Schuenemann> vipex, do you need the JDK or just the JRE?
<flaccid> Schuenemann: um its hard to explain and i don't remember the details. but its detailed a bit here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion  (If you are missing the window decorations, then you most likely need the compiz-kde, or emerald packages.)
<daspope> YAY! Jalapeno poppers are done, fear me as I nibble on deliciously breaded and fried bits of peppers and cheese, for one day I shall consume enough junk food to give myself the girlish figure of rosie o'donnel
<Schuenemann> flaccid, I read that, but you pay attention, you'll see those packages are already installed with the previous command :-)
<flaccid> Schuenemann: previous command?
<Schuenemann> sorry, well, not the emerald
<Schuenemann> I'll try later anyway, I just removed everything related
<Schuenemann> thanks
<vipex> its noot wooorkiiing wohooo ;(
<vipex> wht i do wrong!!!!
<flaccid> Schuenemann: there is also the need to replace window decs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion#head-a50f73445dc17260096b8a098a5af3e2dda6e720
<flaccid> !doesntwrk | vipex
<ubottu> Factoid doesntwrk not found
<Schuenemann> flaccid, yeah, the one the wiki tells you
<vipex> flacci tell me step by step tht how i get java works ok?
<Schuenemann> flaccid, it contains compiz-kde, so there's no way you won't have it
<flaccid> Schuenemann: if you remove xgl and have done all on that page and still have problems, the #compiz-fusion people should be able to advise i reckon
<flaccid> but not emerald
<Schuenemann> flaccid, it's ok, the system is normal again. I'll reinstall compiz later
<flaccid> ok
<Schuenemann> !doesn't work | vipex
<ubottu> vipex: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<flaccid> hehe ta
<vipex> ???
<flaccid> don't tell us it doesn't work, explain the behaviour/error etc.
<vipex> omg i dont speak good english cos i m from finland,,
<vipex> Thts why i cant tell:S
<vipex> I dunno all english words!=
<Tinason> I just installed postfix, via adept. during installation i was prompted to select the server type (internet, local, smarthost, etc...) i want to change my mind now, how can i initiate that setup script so i can choose a server type again?
<Schuenemann> !fi | vipex
<ubottu> vipex: Suomenkielinen keskustelu (K)Ubuntusta kanavilla #ubuntu-fi ja #kubuntu-fi
<daspope> vipex, you said it is opening in kate... try.... sudo sh filename
<vipex> Okay problem is this : I dot have java on this pc cos im using kubuntu and i dont know how i can download it to kubuntu cos kubuntu is different than windows.
<flaccid> you don't need to install java manual, its in the repos
<vipex> reps*?:D
<flaccid> !java | vipex
<ubottu> vipex: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre or sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu !Dapper
<flaccid> vipex: please read the above, we have pasted it a few times now
<vipex> Ok i should  open shell konsole:O
<flaccid> yeah
<engineer> sudo aptitude install sun-java6-jre
<Schuenemann> vipex, dude, just type sun-java6-jre and be happy. Or join the finnish channel #kubuntu-fi
<Schuenemann> oops
<Schuenemann> do as engineer says
<vipex> yeah
<vipex> Now it worked
<vipex> phew
<vipex> So its now doen?
<vipex> done*
<vipex> It have been installed now?
<engineer> java -version
<vipex> ?
<Schuenemann> you downloaded that fast?
<ixenakis> salut tout le monde :-))
<engineer> vipex i've been telling you that installing command the whole night
<daspope> lol engineer
<vipex> yea i know
<vipex> but this isfirst time when it worked
<engineer> you could have installed like 50 java jvms by now
<Schuenemann> vipex, go to konsole and type java -version
<vipex> So can i now play wow?:O
<vipex> ok
<engineer> what's wow?
<daspope> World of Warcraft
<engineer> oh, i thought that's the thing you say when you're surprised
<daspope> lol
<coreymon77> it is
<daspope> does kubuntu come packaged with an ftpd?
<coreymon77> WoW is an acronm for world of warcraft
<engineer> sudo aptitude install proftpd
<vipex> heh timeis here 3:51 am
<daspope> thanks bro
<coreymon77> the word wow hoever, is when you are surprised
<engineer> i had a friend that had a €600 worth account
<coreymon77> why accounts for that game are worth that much money is beyond me, but whatever
<engineer> he had been playing for 3 years
<coreymon77> so
<daspope> Couldn't find any package whose name or description matched "proftpd"
<coreymon77> why does that make it worth anything to anyone other than blizzard
<Roey> Hi, why do I get this weird error when mounting my SD card??  http://forums.opensuse.org/archives/sf-archives/software/345276-unable-mount-removable-media-hal-storage-removable-mount.html  <-- is there a fix for this?
<coreymon77> especially as much as $600 dollars
<engineer> €600 is not $600
<engineer> it's $900
<coreymon77> i dont see what that first symbol is
<engineer> E600
<engineer> lol
<mr---t-> euro
<mr---t-> it comes up as two squares here
<engineer> oh
<coreymon77> that was a euro sign
<engineer> i use utf8
<coreymon77> comes up as one square for me
<coreymon77> so do i, as i can see hebrew on this thing, so, why cant i see the euro sign, but whatever
<coreymon77> 600 euros is even more rediculous
<mr---t-> there is a way to render it correctly but i nver did it
<daspope> Corey, you in Konversation?
<engineer> he is
<coreymon77> yes i am
<daspope> I think I saw a language setting in it
<daspope> I couldnt see the euro symbol either
<daspope> so im gonna check it out'
<daspope> help - switch application language
<mr---t-> I t goes by how you have set up your keyboard unless you specify otherwise
<daspope> lets you switch between american english and british english
<coreymon77> doesnt matter
<daspope> you can set a fallback language
<daspope> I think that will take care of it
<vipex> errr....its working but when it starts java comes error
<daspope> I will find out after rebooting the application i guess
<coreymon77> it really doesnt matter, thats the first thing i havent been able to see, so whatever
<vipex> Using host libthread_db library "/lib/tls/i686/cmov/libthread_db.so.1"
<vipex> (no debugging symbols found)
<vipex> (no debugging symbols found)
<vipex> (no debugging symbols found)
<vipex> (no debugging symbols found)
<coreymon77> wow
<coreymon77> wait a second
<mr---t-> lol
<Schuenemann> €600
<coreymon77> ever heard of pastebin
<daspope> How can you input special characters in kubuntu? in windows you can hold down alt and put in the character code....
<coreymon77> and i see that Schuenemann
<flaccid_> !pastebin | vipex
<ubottu> vipex: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<vipex> lol
<flaccid_> vipex: you can submit a bug for that if you would like
<daspope> Schue I could see that euro symbol now
<vipex> hye guys
<vipex> im telling about *** bug
<mr---t-> me too
<Schuenemann> ´ªº~º~;w[wð´?`€€~^`^÷×µ&µ&ŁØÞ``¯
<Schuenemann> oops sorry
<vipex> that same bug came when i open instant msn
<rav> hello. some of the KDE programs i use don't have any help files. is there a package that needs to be installed to get them?
<coreymon77> daspope: well, if you are talking about konversation, theres a special characters option in the insert menu
<flaccid_> vipex: there is a system to report bugs like i told you before!
<daspope> ah
<vipex> yea i know!
<mr---t-> that would be comic book swearing from here
<vipex> but im too lazy and i dont want register:P
<daspope> outside of konversation how would one do it? I just tried the alt-method in kate to no avail
<coreymon77> look in the insert menu in kate
<coreymon77> or somewhere in kates menus
<coreymon77> it should be there
<daspope> so there isnt a quick way to do it assuming an application has no insert functionality
<flaccid_> vipex: then stop repeating here please :0
<vipex> but g2g sleep
<vipex> yh sorry
<vipex> im tired
<coreymon77> daspope: there probably is, look around
<daspope> been looking, just thought I would ask
<coreymon77> typically the only special symbol i ever use thats not on my keyboard is the degree sign
<coreymon77> and i usually just find that in the special character map of whatever program im using
<vipex> cya
<daspope> I will need to be using a couple
<coreymon77> take a look around, do a google search, there should be something
<coreymon77> me being on my mac right now, i cant go about testing, so sorry i cant be of more help
<mr---t-> I beleive you can configure your keyboard to hot ke y or key combo I've resd about it but never have done it
<daspope> I love google adwords
<daspope> freakin awesome
<coreymon77> meh, i blocked that stuff with a ff extension a long time ago
<Schuenemann> coreymon77, which one? adblock? rip?
<daspope> hmmm to install an rpm do you use something other than sh? I tried "sudo sh flash-plugin-9.0.124.0-release.i386.rpm" and it gave an error
<coreymon77> Schuenemann: customize google actually
<daspope> im trying to install the flash plugin for firefox
<coreymon77> daspope: debian doesnt use rpms
<daspope> doh
<daspope> ok ill download the tar.gz
<Schuenemann> daspope, you can convert it to .deb using alien. They say it's dangerous, anyway
<engineer> sudo aptitude install flashplugin-nonfree
<Schuenemann> but there is flash player in the repositories, it's flashplugin-nonfree I think
<darkdelusions> I know its in the restricted xtras package
<darkdelusions> for sure
<daspope> Couldn't find any package whose name or description matched "flashplugin-nonfree"
<darkdelusions> daspope: look for the kubuntu-restricted-extras
<engineer> it's in multiverse for me
<engineer> apt-cache policy flashplugin-nonfree
<darkdelusions> does 8.04 come with multi enabled by default?
<darkdelusions> doesnt even
<Schuenemann> daspope, pastebin your sources.list
<mr---t-> besides if your running 8.04 flash won't install from thier site w/o tweaking
<mr---t-> (flashplayer site)
<daspope> where can i find sources.list
<engineer> cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<darkdelusions> I am slow tonight :)
<daspope> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<daspope> http://paste.ubuntu.com/22257/
<BluesKaj> daspope, uncomment the lines 40, 41, 47, 48
<daspope> cool saved it
<Schuenemann> daspope, now, sudo apt-get update
<daspope> gave an error\
<daspope> http://paste.ubuntu.com/22260/
<daspope> oh crap im a retaTRD
<daspope> retard lol
<engineer> justin@Bender:~$ daspope, now, sudo apt-get update
<engineer> ???
<daspope> i copied the whole line lol
<daspope> lmao i feel dumb
<engineer> damn right you are
<engineer> by not figuring out what was wrong
<daspope> its been a long day :P
<daspope> i figured it out soon as I pasted the pastebin link :(
<daspope> ok i just ran the update
<Schuenemann> you need to think about what you're doing, not just copy and paste :-P
<daspope> :(\
<daspope> ok installed the flash pluin, lets see if it works with firefox now
<engineer> if it's fox 32bit it will work
<darkdelusions> I would reccomend restarting FF
<darkdelusions> if u havent
<Schuenemann> engineer, is flash working for 64bit?
<engineer> no
<daspope> rebooted FF, still no flash
<engineer> only under a 32bit fox
<Schuenemann> engineer, argh... it's been like that for months!
<engineer> 32bit plugins don't work on 64bit browsers
<engineer> blame adobe
<Schuenemann> does that happen to internet explorer 64b too?
<engineer> yes
<engineer> in fact
<engineer> microsoft released a 64bit build to push adobe and sun to build their plugins for 64bit platforms
<engineer> i hope mozilla does it as well
<Schuenemann> who uses sun's plugin?
<engineer> i use it for some applets in banks
<daspope> Hey engineer, in the tar.gz from adobe it contains a shell script installer file, and a libflashplayer.so file, I tried "sudo sh flashplayer-installer" and it says sh: Can't open flashplayer-installer
<engineer> sh ./flash ...
<mr---t-> daspope: if your on ff 3.0
<mr---t-> the installer won't work
<Schuenemann> engineer, but that's java, not flash
<daspope> bah
<engineer> yeah
<daspope> so is there anything I can do with the .so file?
<engineer> java is used widely
<engineer> not just flash
<mr---t-> daspope: the installer looks for a file that isn't there on ff3.0
<daspope> so with FF3 you are just out of luck?
<mr---t-> no
<mr---t-> did you go to the ff plugins site and install a flash emulation plugin?
<mr---t-> I did and my flash wouldn't work until I removed it
<engineer> Schuenemann it's odd
<engineer> i got kubuntu 64bit here
<engineer> running on a firefox 64bit build
<engineer> and i cna run youtube videos
<engineer> so i dunno now
<bibek> i just installed kubuntu 8.04 hardy LTS and adept is not working
<bibek> any help ?
<flaccid_> bibek: what exactly is not working?
<bibek> adept package manager
<bibek> it tries to load but nothing
<Schuenemann> engineer, I think that was solved some time ago
<bibek> how do i solve it ?
<bibek> any help ?
<flaccid_> bibek: what happens, can you run it from konsole and see the problem?
<engineer> bibek install synaptic
<bibek> ok i will try it now
<bibek> i cant install synaptics from the web, i have not added any repositories
<engineer> synaptic
<engineer> not synaptics
<bibek> ok
<bibek>  sudo apt-get install synaptic
<bibek> is that the way?
<deejaypip> Hello, I'm wondering if there is a spyware-remover program for Kubuntu. My sister keeps logging onto sketchy websites, and my computer has been acting oddly lately.
<coreymon77> spyware, linux? who ever heard of such a thing?
<mr---t-> spy ware on linux?
<deejaypip> I'm asking this question for a friend, actually. that was my reaction
<deejaypip> So what do I tell my friend?
<coreymon77> there is no spyware on linux
<deejaypip> great. thanks. let me ask what the exact problems are. sorry about that. i'll get back to you in a second.
<bibek> i am installing synaptic now, thaks guys
<Schuenemann> sketchy means porn?
<deejaypip> Schuenemann: haha. i have no idea. the sister is a crazy middle-schooler so anything is possible.
<bibek> what else can be sketchy?
<deejaypip> Okay, my friend's problem is that the system is operating much slower than when he first installed kubuntu earlier this month.
<engineer> bibek ?
<bibek> yes
<coreymon77> probably because there is more stuff on it
<deejaypip> Yeah, I'm sorry, my friend isn't being very detailed at all. The hardware is also shitty.
<coreymon77> and the more stuff on the computer, especially on old computers, the slower the computer is
<coreymon77> there is no spyware on linux
<deejaypip> yeah, that's what i was thinking... sorry to bother you guys with such a basic question and all.
<coreymon77> and sketchy for some people could mean torrent sites, so, ya
<Schuenemann> perhaps KDE isn't the best option for your friend
<coreymon77> no problem
<flaccid_> there is spyware on linux. like rootkits :)
<mr---t-> top
<cesar_> hi folks
<Dr_willis> depends on how you defind 'spyware'
<deejaypip> Schuenemann: is GNOME better?
<cesar_> I have the answer
<coreymon77> deejaypip: no, windows vista is ;) :P
<Schuenemann> hehe
<Schuenemann> deejaypip, maybe XFCE
<cesar_> it depends. like a car, some cars have a nice looking for some people and other cars for other people
<Dr_willis> OS/2 Warp is best!
<Dr_willis> :)
<deejaypip> coreymon77: hahahhahahhaha :D. or mac os xvxvxvxvxvx
<Schuenemann> mac os isn't bad
<coreymon77> ya
<cesar_> so I can say I like porche because it has a very beautiful appearing
<darkdelusions> Dr_willis: there is a company here in tampa running OS2 warp on some of there systems
<coreymon77> im actually on a mac right now to be honest
<deejaypip> Yeah... macs are great, but I have to admit I miss OS 9
<engineer> im actually on vista right now to be honest
<cesar_> but another person might say he likes a mercedez because it's better looking
<deejaypip> anyhow it turns out that my friend only has 128 MB of RAM so I suggested to try something like puppylinux
<Schuenemann> I'm actually on windows 98 now, to be honest
<cesar_> if I say Gnome is the best I am not saying the truth
<Schuenemann> deejaypip, let him try xubuntu
<Dr_willis> deejaypip,  i dissagree on that statement. :) but we dont want to start that argument again in here.. Heh heh
<cesar_> If I say Kde is the best I am not saying the truth either
<deejaypip> schuenemann: of course. I forgot about that. thanks. i'm suggesting it
<Schuenemann> cesar_, so, we can say you're never telling the truth, right?
<Dr_willis> with 128mb of ram - Puppy or som eother Micro-Linux - would proberly be wiorth using.
<mr---t-> DSL
<cesar_> like INTEL and AMD
<cesar_> intel users defend their architecture
<cesar_> Amd users also defend their architecture
<cesar_> for me amd is the best, but does not mean is the best for all of people, see what I mean?
<cesar_> the same happens to GNOME and KDE
<cesar_> some people do like gnome because is different from WIndows but in KDE you can personalize your enviroment like gnome
<deejaypip> Yeah, personally, I prefer Gnome over KDE but, as you said... Mercedes vs Porsches
<cesar_> in linux you can personalize everything you want to your likes and needs
<cesar_> people do not like WINDOWS Vista but you can have vista like windows xp or ever MAC Os or linux
<mr---t-> deejaypip: your friend might want to try Damn small linux the whole program is less than 50 mb and works good on old boxes
<engineer> cesar_ i like windows vista
<engineer> i also like ubuntu
<cesar_> yeah. that is what I mean
<cesar_> many people like some things and the others some other things
<cesar_> in my case I hate vista
<cesar_> but if you do like congratulations for you...,
<coreymon77> MOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!
<coreymon77> MOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!
<coreymon77> ya im bored
 * coreymon77 pokes around for life
 * mr---t- is alive
<flaccid_> quit it with the shouting ot coreymon77
<coreymon77> sorry
<Schuenemann> 23:30, bedtime
<Schuenemann> farewell
<robert__> hey guys
<robert__> doh...
<Hix-2> ok, thats better
<coreymon77> hi
<Hix-2> hey guys. is there support for the lexmark printers with kubuntu? specifically the x3480 model
<szakulec> hi, is there a good guide to setting up Kontact to automatically sign your emails? I've tried the various options, but only the deprecated inline openPGP seems to fit what I'm looking for
<edugonch> Hello, I just install kde 4.1, and the nvidia drivers, but now I don't have start menu
<cesar_> hola
<cesar_> como cambio la resolucion en kubuntu
<cesar_> solo me muestra una opcion 800x600
<cesar_> tengo una resolucion de 1440x900
<flaccid_> !es | cesar_
<ubottu> cesar_: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<flaccid_> !kde4 | edugonch
<ubottu> edugonch: KDE 4.0.5 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. Packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.5.php - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<flaccid_> !printing | Hix-2
<ubottu> Hix-2: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<Hix-2> ubottu, i know about printing... im a gentoo fan
<ubottu> Hix-2: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<CrocoJet> I have two sound boards, one on-board and other pci. Where I can select (kubuntu hardy) sound board to use ?
<hawkeyex> hi
<hawkeyex> is there a way for me to change the default application for video (mpeg, avi) from kaffeine to vlc?
<hawkeyex> kaffeine is a POS
<frogonwheels> yeah - I hate kaffeine too.
<frogonwheels> um
<flaccid_> hawkeyex: system settings - default applications - file assocations ; change as per file extension/mime type in question
<CrocoJet> where I can set one sound board like default ?
<frogonwheels> ah yeah.  hawkeyex you just given me incentive to change my pref too.
<hawkeyex> flaccid_: ok - except dolphin is still loading videos with kaffeine
<hawkeyex> any fix to that?
<hawkeyex> i've changed it to vlc
<CrocoJet> is not "open with" pop menu?
<arashi> Hi everyone... I'm a new Kubuntu user...
<flaccid_> hawkeyex: you may have missed one entry in file associations
<hawkeyex> hmm
<hawkeyex> I thought I covered it all.
<hawkeyex> I'll check again
<heric> hi
<heric> I am new in this world
<arashi> Nice 2 meet u heric...
<heric> nice to meet you too
<heric> where are you from?'
<arashi> I'm from Malaysia... u? I'm male 27..
<heric> I am from venezuela i am male 18
<CrocoJet> flaccid_: how can I set sound board default ?
<frogonwheels> !ot
<ubottu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<frogonwheels> :)
<heric> I need help with my video card
<CrocoJet> no program to change sound board default for KDE 3.5.9 ?
<CrocoJet> (kubuntu hardy)
<flaccid_> CrocoJet: lots on google about that
<heric> do we speak spanish??
<arashi> Sorry... I'm looking for someone who could teach me how to install different language... the language support selection is darkened in adept-settings...
<EagleScreen> heric, for spanish is #kubuntu-es
<heric> thank you
<arashi> & I don't know how to activate d auto-update feature which i heard is available..
<ALTF4> Hi, anyone can help me, i'm trying to install apache package and it says "no acceptable C compiler found in $PATH" when i configure
<flaccid_> why are you not using the pkg from the repos ALTF4?
<ALTF4> i dont know how..
<flaccid_> !lamp | ALTF4
<ubottu> ALTF4: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<flaccid_> there you go
<ALTF4> ok cool
<cahuez> altf4, at terminal just try: sudo apt-get install apache2 ..
<ALTF4> thanks i'll try that
<ALTF4> ok
<ALTF4> says a error message
<ALTF4> Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (ressource temporarily unavailable)
<cahuez> humm, is a Adept instance opened already..!?
<ALTF4> ok sorry that was because its opened ya
<ALTF4> well its says couldn.t find package apache2
<cahuez> let me check...
<ALTF4> does its connect to the internet to check for list of package?
<flaccid_> thats why its a good idea to read the wiki entry so you know what to do so you can...
<flaccid_> !info apache2
<ubottu> apache2 (source: apache2): Next generation, scalable, extendable web server. In component main, is optional. Version 2.2.8-1ubuntu0.2 (hardy), package size 43 kB, installed size 100 kB
<flaccid_> it is in main so you might need to fetch updates first
<ALTF4> ok
<cahuez> altf4, try this way> apt-cache search apache2   ..
<ALTF4> says nothing when i do
<cahuez> mm, then check for the right repositories..
<flaccid_> its in main:    apache2 |    2.2.8-1 | http://archive.ubuntu.com hardy/main Packages
<ALTF4> i downloaded the files to install it
<flaccid_> we know that. now install it the proper way!
<ALTF4> i got httpd, php and mysql downloaded
<ALTF4> :S
<flaccid_> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install apache2 after making sure main is enabled in repos
<flaccid_> if you want the whole stack, then you read! https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP#head-30d24d1b09c564169559e7494f4f79611f5099b5
<flaccid_> they didn't create the factoids to be ignored :)
<ALTF4> lol
<ALTF4> ya i guess.. its just that im new to linux, trying to understand all those terms
<flaccid_> if you don't understand something, just ask :)
<ALTF4> well.. what is repos ? :|
<cahuez> altf4, you can try too> sudo apt-get update ..
<ALTF4> k
<flaccid_> !repos | ALTF4
<ubottu> ALTF4: The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<cahuez> repositories, the universe of applications available for kubuntu/linux/etc...
<flaccid_> !adept > ALTF4
<flaccid_> sorry to swarm you but you have some basic stuff to read up on
<ALTF4> thanks
<flaccid_> apache2 is in main so you only need to fetch updates in adept or by command
<flaccid_> np
<ALTF4> well i did both
<ALTF4> ok so i shouldnt search for apache2 but for main?
<flaccid_> so did you install it and if not what did it say was the problem?
<ALTF4> that was a problem with C compiler
<ALTF4> nor found in $PATH
<ALTF4> not*
<flaccid_> don't compile!
<flaccid_> there is no point especially for newbies, it only creates problems
<ALTF4> just trying to configure before as the installation says :S
<flaccid_> simply goto adept and manage repositories, make sure main is enabled then install
<ALTF4> well i tried to search for the package apache2 before downloading all this
<ALTF4> k
<flaccid_> ALTF4: you do not compile in ubuntu, it has pre compiled packages. you do not know how to compile so why try it?
<ALTF4> oh is it maintainer?
<flaccid_> huh
<ALTF4> when you say main
<flaccid_> have a read over all the informatin i have given you and come back after you have
<ALTF4> k
<ALTF4> flaccid, there is a package i might not have because when i click on manage repositories the windows opened isnt same as the picture on the webpage
<flaccid_> which webpage? could be because thats instructions for gnome/ubuntu
<ALTF4> this one https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<ALTF4> the picture just after the one shows the manage repositoried menu
<flaccid_> could be an old screenshot and looks like its on a dif tab
<ALTF4> when i click that menu i see a list with Type/URL/Distribution/Components
<flaccid_> so once you goto manage repos its on the first tab, "Canonical-supported Open Source software" <check it>
<flaccid_> make sure that is ticked
<ALTF4> there is no checkbox. just a listview with some information I can change
<ALTF4> with some URL
<ALTF4> i guess its the url for the lists of packages..
<cahuez> and can you check any checkboxes..?
<ALTF4> there is no checkbox there
<ALTF4> maybe its my version of kubuntu that is too old??
<flaccid_> what version is it?
<ALTF4> how can i check that version..
<flaccid_> lsb_release -r
<flaccid_> in konsole
<ALTF4> 6.06
<ALTF4> must be too old i guess
<flaccid_> yep, sorry about that...
<ALTF4> is there a way to update this version without downloading a whole distribution
<flaccid_> yes
<ALTF4> sweet
<ALTF4> how ? :|
<ALTF4> sorry to flood question, your help is appreciated
<flaccid_> !upgrae | ALTF4
<ubottu> Factoid upgrae not found
<flaccid_> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<flaccid_> also looks like they moved apache2 from main to security
<flaccid_> http://packages.ubuntu.com/dapper/apache2
<ALTF4> lol i think its the first release i got
<ALTF4> because they doesnt talk about older version that 6.06
<ALTF4> :S
<ALTF4> thats like 2 years i got that one
<flaccid_> its still supported unfortunately
<flaccid_> at least in kubuntu
<ALTF4> ya
<Herissy> anyone know how to completely get rid of kde4 besides reinstalling
<ALTF4> but its hard getting help with old features.. ill try upgrade this and try what you said about main in repositories
<flaccid_> Herissy:  remove the kde4 packages
<ALTF4> thanks for support flaccid and cahuez
<flaccid_> np
<cahuez> you are welcome altf4..!
<ALTF4> :)
<twobitsprite> is it just me, or does kde4 need a lot of work?
<flaccid_> correct
<twobitsprite> it is me _and_ kde4 needs a lot of work?
<flaccid_> just kde4 probably
<twobitsprite> is there a way to downgrade back to kde3?
<flaccid_> you don't need to downgrade, they are separate sessions from kdm..
<twobitsprite> ahh ha
<twobitsprite> brb
<flaccid_> w00t compiz fusion going stable on hardy/kde3
<EagleScreen> compiz-fusion is not working well in hardy/KDE3 for me
<flaccid_> any idea why EagleScreen what vid driver you on?
<twobitsprite> ok, so I don't have a kde3 session... I installed straight from the KDE4 remix CD and I don't see how to install KDE3 from symantec
<EagleScreen> radeon
<flaccid_> that could be why, it will probably work better with fglrx
<cahuez> ati/radeon needs some additional steps to be well configured..
<flaccid_> and im on a radeon 9600 myself..
<flaccid_> i think there is about 3 things extra i put in xorg.conf if you wanna see
<cahuez> hold flacc..
<EagleScreen> i have a Radeon 9250, it uses ati or radeon free driver of xorg
<EagleScreen> i have 3D accel
<twobitsprite> also, I don't understand why firefox depends on so many gnome packages
<EagleScreen> compiz works fine for me under GNOME, but i never works fine in KDE
<cahuez> the ati/radeon's have a bug which is gone with the hardy heron distro, so..
<EagleScreen> i experience multiple problems
<flaccid_> try fglrx EagleScreen
<EagleScreen> fglrx is not compatible yet for mu card
<cahuez> if you have it, you are at rock solid distro..
<flaccid_> oh really damn
<marvin__> hi
<cahuez> hi marv..
<marvin__> i have a problem with kde login screen, none of the kde themes load
<flaccid_> marvin__: bug
<marvin__> ah, but it worked a couple of hours ago, i think it has something to do with teh configuration, what should I check?
<cahuez> marvin, you are only seeing a console one or..!?
<marvin__> no
<marvin__> the gui shows, just the themes doesn't load, it's not console kde loads fine
<flaccid_> marvin__:  #kde might be better at helping
<marvin__> ok thanks
<flaccid_> i've never had themes work properly configured from the gui frontend..
<cahuez> yeap, the themes can be still not stable at all, by the moment..
<ALTF4> hum.. what are they talking about when they say : Make sure the "dapper-updates" software channel is enabled
<marvin__> yeah, the theme manager in kde does not seem to work to fix the problem
<flaccid_> ALTF4: its one of the repos
<ALTF4> oh ok
<flaccid_> marvin__: another frustrating thing. im stuck on some crappy flower theme atm..
<marvin__> haha is there any config file in kubuntu that we can edit?
<flaccid_> most of em
<flaccid_> well all of them?
<marvin__> ah kde is not responding :( this is bad...
<marvin__> maybe i should reinstall something, but what package should I reinstall then?
<flaccid_> you don't know the problem yet. its best to login with failsafe session then startkde in konsole and see problem..
<marvin__> kde loads fine
<marvin__> just the login screen looks like crap
<marvin__> just a grey box, like windows 95 ;)
<flaccid_> oh
<marvin__> this might help do a cd /etc/kde3/kdm
<marvin__> and edit kdmrc scroll down until you hit theme
<flaccid_> well if you let me get a cup of tea we can look at how to restore because i need to do it as well..
<marvin__> let me try it, let me do a google search on it, i think that's how you do it manually
<marvin__> apparently that seems to be the issue
<marvin__> wait, let me try it
<flaccid_> yeah its definately the issue
<marvin__> wait, i want to make sure though
<flaccid_> marvin__: which kdm are you using kdm or kdm-kde4?
<marvin__> kdm-kde4
<marvin__> is there another config file?
<marvin__> i think kdm
<marvin__> says kdm-kde4 not installed
<marvin__> wow
<flaccid_> marvin__: edit /usr/lib/kde4/etc/kde4/kdm/kdmrc and change UseTheme=true to UseTheme=false
<flaccid_> oh
<flaccid_> then its /etc/kde3/kdm/kdmrc for you
<marvin__> ok
<marvin__> i'll install kdm4 later but let me try to do this first
<marvin__> why is the UseTheme false?
<flaccid_> so it doesn't use a theme?
<marvin__> ok let me try it all
<marvin__> brb
<raj3186> hello
<raj3186> guys i need some help
<flaccid_> !help
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #kubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<flaccid_> !ask | raj3186
<ubottu> raj3186: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<twobitsprite> alright, much better... I'm now back in kde3 :)
<raj3186> im a novice Kubuntu user and im facing excessive cpu usage ppproblem with kubuntu 8.04 due to a process, kacpid which uses 75% cpu all the time
<twobitsprite> how, how do I get firefox to not be so ubly
<twobitsprite> ugly*
<flaccid_> twobitsprite: wait for kasteo to finish noia extreme for fx3 :)
<flaccid_> raj3186: you might need to disable acpi
<raj3186> can u tell me how to do that please
<flaccid_> raj3186: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=257912
<twobitsprite> flaccid_: is that a theme?
<flaccid_> no
<raj3186> thx flaccid
<flaccid_> np
<raj3186> gotta fix this issue now
<raj3186> :)
<flaccid_> k
<twobitsprite> actually... my whole display is acting funny... how do I find out what driver I need for my gfx card?
<twobitsprite> my xorg.conf file is pretty baren right now
<flaccid_> twobitsprite: there kind of isn't a way
<flaccid_> yeah thats because xorg 7 is designed that way to not require a lot of directives
<twobitsprite> is there a gui for specifying what my hardware is for display?
<flaccid_> twobitsprite: kinfocenter
<twobitsprite> no, I mean, so I can tell it what my hardware is and it will choose a driver or something
<twobitsprite> because everything looks fuzzy, and my screen flickers every now and then
<flaccid_> twobitsprite: you can enable the restricted driver in hardware drivers manager or use display & resolution in system settings
<flaccid_> sorry monitor & display
 * flaccid_ bbs
<twobitsprite> I don't see system settings in my kde menu
<minhaaj> !skype
<ubottu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<twobitsprite> flaccid_: well... I've gotta hit the sack... thanks for you help
<minhaaj> my adept interface is strange
<minhaaj> its not giving me the sidebar options of education, internet etc categories
<minhaaj> any ideas ?
<Daisuke_Ido> search for the package you want and don't worry about it?
<minhaaj> it doesnt work in that interface
<minhaaj> and i also might remember from watching what i need
<minhaaj> !mozilla
<ubottu> Factoid mozilla not found
<minhaaj> !thunderbird
<ubottu> Thunderbird is a free email client, capable of close cooperation with Firefox (both by the Mozilla Foundation). To make Thunderbird links open in Firefox, see http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=60427
<flaccid_> i didn't know adept had categories like that
<flaccid_> there is tags, but its not he same thing
<Daisuke_Ido> flaccid_: it doesn't.
<Daisuke_Ido> minhaaj: try synaptic
<flaccid_> yeah
<flaccid_> maybe minhaaj is thinking of Add/Remove Programs
<CostaRicanQuaker> :(
<the-erm> How do you install gnome on this thing?
<the-erm> adept manager doesn't like it when I try and install it.
<the-erm> I know it's possible to run both kde & gnome on a system.  I've done it in the past.
<flaccid_> !gnome | the-erm
<ubottu> the-erm: gnome is a project that provides two things: The GNOME desktop environment, an intuitive and attractive desktop for end-users, users, and the GNOME development platform, an extensive framework for building applications that integrate into the rest of the desktop.
<flaccid_> sorry that doesn't help.
<the-erm> ubottu: Ya a window system like kde.
<ubottu> the-erm: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<the-erm> I'd like to play with it.
<flaccid_> the-erm: install the pkg gnome
<flaccid_> you need universe enabled
<the-erm> flaccid_: adept has BREAK(install) next to it.
<the-erm> so I'm not sure that's a good move.
<the-erm> I don't want to loose kde,  Just have the ability to play in gnome once in a while.
<flaccid_> the-erm: do it from konsole so you can see the problem
<the-erm> It appears the secret is apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<flaccid_> ah yeah sorry forgout that!
<CRQuaker> how come
<CRQuaker> there's someone else
<CRQuaker> using my nickname?
<CRQuaker> odd
<CRQuaker> anyway
<CRQuaker> i tried again to do the disk check for defects
<CRQuaker> and it said
<truefx> hi guys
<CRQuaker> ./install/mt86plus was bad
<CRQuaker> can i install it anyway and fix it later?
<truefx> how can i mv only directories from a given directory to another directory recursively ?
<truefx> i dont wanna move any other files
<truefx> ok let me pput it another way . I am in a directory where tar.gz files and their extracted directories exists
<truefx> and i wanto move those directories to another directory without moving tar.gz fiels
<truefx> how can i do that ?
<truefx> mv -d * destination ?
<truefx> im newbie
<ds187> truefx: i think mv doesn't have an option for that
<ds187> you could use "find" to search for the dirs and then pipe them to xargs
<CRQuaker> ok i found
<truefx> how ?
<CRQuaker> I have found an old kubuntu cd i had, it says 5.10 can i upgrade from it?
<CRQuaker> to the latest version that is
<flaccid_> CRQuaker: in theory yes, but it probably wont be easy
<CRQuaker> great
<CRQuaker> i'm going to install this baby
<CRQuaker> brb
<ds187> truefx: a "find /path/to/dir -type d " should give you the dirs
<flaccid_> truefx: you could use mv or just use konqueror or dolphin and move then with mouse
<truefx> find /path -type d | xargs | mv - /destination ?
<ds187> truefx: the second pipe is too much i think............but please try it first with some unimportant data :-)
<truefx> ok guys
<truefx> another quesiton
<truefx> in a folder i ve got lots of tar.gz files and i wnat to decomppres them
<truefx> but i cant do that with tar zxvf  *
<truefx> what do i have to do ?
<truefx> each tar.gz files should be decompressed to their own hiearchy not in a folder
<flaccid_> !enter | truefx
<ubottu> truefx: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<flaccid_> they should work with tar zxvf otherwise you can use ark
<truefx> !response
<ubottu> response is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Responses
<flaccid_> truefx: this shows you how to do wildcards with tar as it doesn't accept them natively: http://www.washington.edu/computing/unix/tar.html
<truefx> ive found a solution ls *.gz |perl -wnle 'system("tar zxvf $_")'
<truefx> i dont know whether or not it's the best but effective
<flaccid_> lol
<flaccid_> its certainly not
<StephenZ> Quick question.
<StephenZ> What's the difference, in "idiot straight from Windows" terms, between KDE 4 Remix and Hardy Heron?
<flaccid_> the remix has kde4 as well
<StephenZ> I have no idea what that means.
<StephenZ> What is KDE4?
<flaccid_> !kde
<ubottu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . See http://kubuntu.org for more information. For more information on KDE 4, see !kde4
<StephenZ> !kde4
<ubottu> KDE 4.0.5 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. Packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.5.php - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<flaccid_> its the desktop environment kubuntu uses, thus the K..
<StephenZ> Right. Then the Kubuntu Hardy Heron is... Just Ubuntu?
<flaccid_> ubuntu uses Gnome, kubuntu uses kde
<flaccid_> nah, its kde3
<StephenZ> Ahh.
<flaccid_> :)
<StephenZ> So the Remix version will come with the newer KDE - this is probably answered in extensive documentation, but is it possible to use KDE3 rather than KDE4 (for whatever reason) if you nab the Remix?
<ioioio> Hi
<ioioio> ﻿I have a BIG problem trying to install kubuntu. When I load Gparted, it doesn't show any partition I have....although they appear in terminal if I write "fdisk -l". What should I do?
<flaccid_> StephenZ: yeah you can have both installed and just select which one from the login screen; i actually have 4 KDEs installed atm like that :)
<StephenZ> Nice. Thanks.
<flaccid_> ioioio: give qtparted a shot out of chance or use fdisk itself
<CostaRicanQuaker> flaccid: you there?
<CostaRicanQuaker> I put in the kubuntu 5.10 install cd, then i created a new partition so tha my system is 40 gb ntsf and 40 free space, but it came to a point in which it said that all the information in the partitions will be deleted including the ones that weren't going to be formatted(swap and ext3) so i stopped, how do i avoid it deleting my windows files?
<ioioio> Here I am
<ioioio> what were you saying about gparted?
<flaccid_> CostaRicanQuaker: from memory there is an option to do it manual in the installer should it doesn't use the full disk
<flaccid_> ioioio: install qtparted
<flaccid_> !info qtparted > ioioio
<ioioio> Ok, and then?
<ioioio> it is just similar to gparted?
<CostaRicanQuaker> flaccid: manual? explain, i know nothing about codes or a text only environment
<flaccid_> ioioio: yep
<ioioio> so what?
<flaccid_> CostaRicanQuaker: you need to learn how to use fdisk. something i dont feel like helping with :(
<flaccid_> ioioio: so what?
<CostaRicanQuaker> fdisk?
<ioioio> yeah
<ioioio> already done
<CostaRicanQuaker> flaccid:fdisk=?
<ioioio> It shows the partition
<ioioio> but on Gparted they Do not appear
<flaccid_> CostaRicanQuaker: yes fdisk
<flaccid_> ioioio: do they show in qtparted?
<CostaRicanQuaker> ok, so step by step what do i need to keep my windows and install kubuntu from the manual run
<efasser> Guys why when i try to play games like Glest it doesn't go to the full screen?
<flaccid_> CostaRicanQuaker: i don't want to help someone with a legacy ubuntu sorry
<josef_> guys i like too try xfce on my kubuntu, what is the syntax in apt-get or command
<efasser> Could it be becouse of emerald?
<ioioio> a moment and I try with qparted, ok'
<flaccid_> josef_: sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<ioioio> Can you gimme the command to install qparted?
<josef_> flaccid_ if i go back to kde how can i do that
<flaccid_> josef_: just select kde from the login screen. it can stay installed..
<CostaRicanQuaker> flaccid: legacy? i don't get what you mean by that, spanish is my first languge
<flaccid_> ioioio: sudo apt-get install qtparted after enabling the correct repos
<flaccid_> CostaRicanQuaker: old and unsupported
<ioioio> OK
<ioioio> thansk
<josef_> flaccid_ ok thanks for the info
<flaccid_> i only started using ubuntu from 6.06 so i've never used anything before that. im not comfortable in doing that
<ioioio> I'm trying
<flaccid_> !info qtparted | josef_
<ubottu> josef_: qtparted (source: qtparted): A parted frontend using QT. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.5-2ubuntu14 (hardy), package size 205 kB, installed size 712 kB
<flaccid_> ioioio: so universe must enabled to install it if its not already installed
<CostaRicanQuaker> well...i don't want to have to wait 16 weeks to get the new version
<CostaRicanQuaker> is there anyone else here that may help?
<flaccid_> CostaRicanQuaker: you have a physical limitation
<ioioio> "Impossible to find qparted"
<flaccid_> ioioio: how so?
<flaccid_> CostaRicanQuaker: what options does the installer give you for partition?
<ioioio> flaccid_: I don't know what to do...explain that
<CostaRicanQuaker> it says erase partition, create new partition, i created a new partition which has 40 gb bt then it said it had to format and htat it would erase all hte files i had on all partitions
<flaccid_> ioioio: goto adept and enable the universe repository from manage repositories and then you should be able to install it after fetching updates
<flaccid_> CostaRicanQuaker: can't you just create a new partition the use that without it wanting to erase the whole thing? you could also use qtparted to do it manually if you wanted if the installer has this limitation
<flaccid_> that would save you doing it manual with fdisk.
<CostaRicanQuaker> what's qtparted? can i run it on windows?
<flaccid_> CostaRicanQuaker: its a gui partitioning program that you can run from the livecd but not windows
<flaccid_> you have to install it like ioioio is trying to do
<CostaRicanQuaker> hmm the kubuntu one has one cd only, the installation, no live cd like on ubuntu
<flaccid_> CostaRicanQuaker: yep just checked that. it wasn't livecd until dapper and there doesn't seem to be repos available anymore
<CostaRicanQuaker> repos?
<flaccid_> !repos | CostaRicanQuaker
<ubottu> CostaRicanQuaker: The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<flaccid_> CostaRicanQuaker: in this case look up an fdisk tutorial after backing up your disk. i don't feel comfortable in helping a newbie manually partitioning in case of lost data
<CostaRicanQuaker> i'm already in the process of backing up
<flaccid_> ok try an fdisk tutorial then
<CostaRicanQuaker> wait
<CostaRicanQuaker> so i cna't download programs with the kubuntu copy i have?
<CostaRicanQuaker> the problem i got with my iso copy disk was ./install/mt86plus
<flaccid_> that just looks like the memtest
<flaccid_> but i don't see 5.10 repos anymore...
<CostaRicanQuaker> what if i attempted to install it anyway and then fix it once it's set
<flaccid_> sure. i mean its up to you..
<CostaRicanQuaker> so thatmeans there's no way i can update from 5.10?
<flaccid_> no. it means you can upgrade from it but the repos for 5.10 doesn't seem to exist
<CostaRicanQuaker> and do you know how to help with that corrupted file?
<flaccid_> get another cd
<flaccid_> if you cannot download and burn, then like i said before you have a physical limitation. its like trying to install some OS and expecting no problems..
<flaccid_> +old
<CostaRicanQuaker> i tried another cd(if you refer to the corrupted file error) and otherwise, you mean if i do install the 5.10 the only way i will be able to upgrade is with another cd?
<flaccid_> CostaRicanQuaker: no. im saying there is no 5.10 repos anymore.
<CostaRicanQuaker> the repos are from the link you showed me apparently online folders from where one can download files without having to access and ftp or webpage but just entering a command
<flaccid_> CostaRicanQuaker: either.
<ActionParsnip> hey all
<ActionParsnip> is there an antivirus which can be ran / updated / etc via a webfrontend?
<pixel683> I'm new to ubuntu: is there a decent number of non-gnome frontends for administrating w/ kubuntu/kde on ubuntu, or am I stuck with the gnome tools for that?
<ik_> i think something like kaspersky server edition, but im not sure
<pixel683> I know that there's the package manager... anything else?
<CostaRicanQuaker> flaccid: if i installed kubuntu
<ActionParsnip> pixel683: install kde and choose that as your desktop environment
<CostaRicanQuaker> with the fualty cd will i be able to fix it with assist from here?
<pixel683> ActionParsnip: yes, I know how to install it :D
<pixel683> ActionParsnip: I'm wondering if there are any kde admin tools similar to those that are in the ubuntu gnome panel
<pixel683> editing users, hardware driver prefs, etc
<flaccid_> CostaRicanQuaker: probably not.
<ActionParsnip> pixel683: settings manager in kde is pretty decent
<ds187> pixel683: there is the KDE Kontrol Center
<ActionParsnip> is there a web frontended AV for linux?
<flaccid_> try google mr parsnip
<pixel683> ActionParsnip: well, I guess I'll just install and see if it has that stuff ;)
<pixel683> thanks!
<CostaRicanQuaker> ok
<CostaRicanQuaker> then there's no other thing but to wait till i get the new kubuntu cds
<flaccid_> well thats not technicaly true CostaRicanQuaker but thats what you should do with your skillset
<CostaRicanQuaker> i've a question though, how do i undo the partition as now i've only have a few GB left in windows
<CostaRicanQuaker> as in how do i get the ntsf partition to enlarge without losing info
<flaccid_> you cannot undo partitions after written, you can only add, delete or modify
<flaccid_> CostaRicanQuaker: use a windows program.
<CostaRicanQuaker> this sucks
<CostaRicanQuaker> such a bummer
<flaccid_> physical limitation. it would be worse if you had windows 3.x or something :p
<ActionParsnip> flaccid_: do you know an AV for linux with a web frontend??
<flaccid_> no, if i did i would of responded to your annoying repetition by now :)
<ik_> ^^
<ActionParsnip> flaccid_: sorry man, figured you were busy busy busy
<flaccid_> i wish i was actually
<ActionParsnip> hehe wanna clear some free space of my servers. I have alerts ;)
<ik_> actionparsnip: did you post your question on a forum?
<ActionParsnip> ik_: ive trawled forums but im just fielding the monday morning rush of stuff i gots to do
<flaccid_> ActionParsnip: only if you let me run the one magical command we all love
<ik_> i have a question: im new to kopete, and i tried to import a emoticon, but it said permission denied. do i need to start it in sudo mode?
<raj3186> yea same , i was gonna ask that
<raj3186> :D
<ActionParsnip> flaccid_: hehe
<ik_> ow lol, i gtg, lunchbreak here ^^
<raj3186> ok i will get the answer
<raj3186> dont worry :D
<ActionParsnip> ik_: 2 things, you dont run graphical apps with sudo, use gksudo and you should never run web facing apps as root
<ik_> actionparsnip: ok, thx. i gtg now, cya
<ik_> bk
<ActionParsnip> cool
<ik_> actionparsnip: if i dont run it in sudo, then how do i get enough permissions to add new smileys?
<ActionParsnip> ik_: do you have access to the files as user?
<ik_> yep
<flaccid_> ik_: check that you own your everything in ~/.kde
<ActionParsnip> ik_: can you open them in some image editor etc
<ik_> at least, i think so, lemme check..
 * ActionParsnip bets its permissions ;)
<ik_> where's that stupid map >.< lol
 * ik_ cant find the stupid folder >.>
<flaccid_> ~/.kde is hidden
<ik_> ^.^
<ik_> i would like to have known that BEFORE i started searching 0.o
<ActionParsnip> ik_: ls -a shows all hidden files
<ik_> k
<flaccid_> no need to search, just goto ~/.kde in konqueror or dolphin and make sure show hidden files is on :)
<ik_> kk
<ik_> owner can modify/read, owner is ik
<flaccid_> do you know the file in question?
<ik_> something with kopete i guess, lemme try to recreate the problem..
<flaccid_> it could be anymore in ~/.kde but likely in ~/.kde/share/apps/kopete
<ik_> .kde/share/emoticons/default
<ik_> i cant find emoticons ^^
<ActionParsnip> ik_: how did you apply the smileys?
<ik_> in a chat window->right click on the smiley->import smiley->type name->xd->permission denied
<ActionParsnip> ik_: ok so where are the smileys located?
<ik_> it says it should be in .kde/share/smileys/default
<ik_> but i cant find the folder  "smileys"
<ActionParsnip> ik_: yeah should be, but where have you actually put them?
<ik_> or wait, "emoticons"
<ik_> dunno, kopete does that for me >.<
<ActionParsnip> ik_: didnt you download them from the web?
<ActionParsnip> in a tar.gz file probably?
<ik_> noop, i right click on them inside a chat window
<ik_> he got a nice smiley, then i want it, i right click on it, and click on "import"
<ik_> but that doesnt work ^^
<ActionParsnip> ik_: so they are offered and you chose which one you wanted, then it downloaded from the web automatically?
<ik_> kopete doesn't download them from the web, but via a connection through the MSN protecol. (did i mension i used the MSN protocol?, well, NOW i did 0.o)
<ActionParsnip> id go to kde-look.org and download the file and import manually
<ik_> someone uses nice smiley, i want that smiley, i click on it, then on import, i have to insert a name for it, then it says writing failed.
<ActionParsnip> oh so its one that someone has used and you are essentially copying it off them
<ik_> yes! that is it.
<ActionParsnip> i see
<ik_> :-3
<ik_> different frequentie ^^
<flaccid> i had a crash. wrong owner was it?
<ik_> still didnt solve it flaccid.
<flaccid> search google with your error and ask in #kopete
<ik_> as far as i can see the place he wants to put the smileys doesnt exist
<flaccid> he?
<ActionParsnip> flaccid: basically when someone on MSN sends a nonstandard smiley it is shown and he wants to leech it off them so he can use it in future
<ik_> jep.
<ActionParsnip> but s/he's getting permission errors
<flaccid> well #kopete should be able to easily answer that..
<ik_> for writing the config, ok, ill join that channel
<ActionParsnip> indeed, id head that way
<ActionParsnip> or use pidgin :)
<ik_> lol, or use the MS messenger through wine ^^
<ik_> but im too lazy for that lol
<ik_> thx for the help guys, cya later
<ActionParsnip> the live messenger doesnt go but the older one does fine
<ActionParsnip> np bro
<ActionParsnip> if you get a fix, whack it in the forums
<flaccid> well i have no problem getting custom emoticons in kopete so you obviously have a perm issue somewhere
<ik_> k
<flaccid> they should be in /usr/share/emoticons but i don't know about the custom ones from msn..
<se7en> !info mbr
<flaccid> maybe they are only cached, not sure. it would have to be in ~/.kde somewhere because the user won't have write perms outside of that
<ubottu> mbr (source: mbr): Master Boot Record for IBM-PC compatible computers.. In component main, is optional. Version 1.1.9-3ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 22 kB, installed size 92 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 lpia)
<lg188> hello
<ActionParsnip> !hi lg188
<ubottu> Factoid hi lg188 not found
<ActionParsnip> !hi | lg188
<ubottu> lg188: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<ik_> standard they are only cached, but you can add them by copying them from the cache into your database as a smiley. (i think 0.o)
<ActionParsnip> ik_: i believe so
<lg188> ActionParsnip: i knwo i'm welcome
<ActionParsnip> all are welcome, except trolls
<lg188> should be a kind of stupid if i won't
<lg188> ^
<lg188> ^^
<lg188> i got a litle problem
<flaccid> !enter | lg188
<ubottu> lg188: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<lg188> stop using tha factoid i'm not a noob
<flaccid> then stop doing it lg188
<ik_> lol.
<ActionParsnip> lg188: ask away bro, wassup?
<lg188> why you ned to use the . as en dof the sentence ?
<lg188> all well
<lg188> .
<flaccid> you are still doing it lg188
<ActionParsnip> it breaks up a sentance so it reads correctly
<lg188> oh kk.
<ActionParsnip> you cannot start a sentance with and either
<flaccid> there are many possible separators, like comma; semi-colon etc.
<ActionParsnip> except in poetry
<eddieftw> !offtopic
<ubottu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<ActionParsnip> was wondering who was going to trigger that
<lg188> so , my problem is : if i log on , the size of my screen always is on 640x400 when logon its back good ;but i like to logon on a well screen
<flaccid> we were not offtopic, its part of the channel rules
<lg188> !dutch
<ubottu> Nederlandstalige ondersteuning voor Ubuntu (en vers gezette koffie) is te vinden in #ubuntu-nl
<ik_> lol, nl FTW :-3
<flaccid> lg188: which is it?
<lg188> ?
<ActionParsnip> lg188: make sure the left most resolution in your xorg.conf is the one you want to use as logon.
<ik_> en ik hou ook van koffie... :-3
<ds187> hehe
<flaccid> you say you logon and you get that res, then you logon and its back good?
<ActionParsnip> lg188: even easier is to just have one resolution
<lg188> ActionParsnip: wher is dat file ?
<ActionParsnip> lg188: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<lg188> i would likethat ActionParsnip but the kd eis worling against
<lg188> srry about that.
<ActionParsnip> make a backup first
<flaccid> lg188: if there are no resolutions in xorg.conf see /var/log/Xorg.0.log for the problem
<lg188> kk
<lg188> ActionParsnip: where in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<flaccid> brb
<ActionParsnip> check under Section "Screen"
<lg188> kk ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> you'll need kdesudo kate to edit it
<ActionParsnip> lg188: http://brenta.free.fr/IMG/txt/xorg.txt
<ActionParsnip> lg188: thats a good example
<ActionParsnip> see all the resolutions there
<ActionParsnip> the leftmost one is 1152x768, this guys logon screen will be at that resolution
<lg188> http://paste.ubuntu.com/22311/
<ActionParsnip> ok cool
<ActionParsnip> so your logon screen will be at 800x600
<lg188> oh
<ActionParsnip> if you want it a 1024x768 then if you move the resolution to the leftmost position that will be the res
<lg188> ActionParsnip: howto get it higher ?
<ActionParsnip> or you can simply remove all the resolutions other than the one you use
<ActionParsnip> lg188: cut "1024x768@85" and put it to the left of "800x600@60"
<ActionParsnip> then save and reboot
<flaccid> and if you take out all of them, if it works properly it will use the max possible
<lg188> kk
<ik_> "1024x768@85" also sets the refresh rate to 85hz right?
<lg188> modes  "1280x1024@75"
<lg188> yes ik_
<ik_> k thx.
<ActionParsnip> its easier to pull all of the resolutions out and only leave the one you use
<lg188> how to edit in kate as user and save as root ?
<ActionParsnip> lg188: kdesudo kate /etc/X11/xorg.conf &
<lg188> i alredy edited it now how to save as root
<ActionParsnip> lg188: you cant you have to open it as root, the other way is to save it to ~/ then sudo cp it over
<ActionParsnip> lg188: did you make a backup before you editted it too?
<lg188> nope
<lg188> didn't save
<ActionParsnip> lg188: dude, if you screw that file your system wont boot good
<lg188> so no problem
<ActionParsnip> lg188: sweet
<ActionParsnip> lg188: dude if you are playing with massively sensitive files like xorg.conf
<ActionParsnip> lg188: make a damn backup as it'll save heartache later
<lg188> kk
<ActionParsnip> lg188: sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup
<ActionParsnip> takes seconds, saves bloodpressure
<lg188> ?
<ik_> lol
<titanix88> lg188: i think it will be a prob for you as you dont seem to be much familiar with command line. :D
<ActionParsnip> lg188: copy that command, you will then have an identical copy of xorg.conf that we know works
<lg188> oh
<ActionParsnip> lg188: if it goes wrong you can always copy back
<lg188> did taht already
<ActionParsnip> lg188: then run kdesudo kate /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ActionParsnip> and you can edit as root
<lg188> bash: kdesudo: command not found
<ActionParsnip> lg188: kdesu instead
<ActionParsnip> gui apps use kdesu, cli apps use sudo
<lg188> kk
<lg188> now reboot ?
<ActionParsnip> if you have done all your xorg.conf settings, yes save and reboot
<lg188> kk
<lg188> cu
<ActionParsnip> peace
<titanix88> ActionParsnip: hope s/he comes back...
<ActionParsnip> well hehas a backup and should use loaf and roll back
<ActionParsnip> should come up though unless s/he's really gone to town
<lg188> hello i'm back
<ActionParsnip> lg188: all good?
<lg188> !dutch
<ubottu> Nederlandstalige ondersteuning voor Ubuntu (en vers gezette koffie) is te vinden in #ubuntu-nl
<lg188> yep ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> winner
 * ActionParsnip takes a cookie
 * lg188 send coookie with ssh to server
<ActionParsnip> lg188: and now you are slightly wiser
<lg188> yes
<lg188> thanks
<ActionParsnip> np bro, help where you can
<lg188> i better don't delete d teh backup yet
<titanix88> congrats to both of you. :D
<lg188> ?
<lg188> thanks titanix88
<ActionParsnip> lg188: always keep that backup, you could even make a new backup of the current xorg.conf once you know what you have is ok
<ActionParsnip> i always have 2, the very first xorg.conf thats made and the once im using onceit setup
<ActionParsnip> lg188: if you fluff your xorg.conf, boot to recovery mode and copy the backup over the current xorg.conf
<lg188> euh command ?
<lg188> i'l save it to an file in my hoeme directory
<ActionParsnip> lg188: fine
<ActionParsnip> lg to restore you'd use sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup /etc/X11/xorg.conf but you dont need it as your settings are fnie :D
<ActionParsnip> *fine
<lg188> nope but if i did somthign wrong i can always reste it
<ActionParsnip> absolutely
<ActionParsnip> lg188: do it with all conf files as they are simple text files so take very little space
<lg188> kk
<lg188> oh btw : my (hardware) desktop card is't working
<ActionParsnip> desktop card?
<lg188> it's a Belkin Wireless g desktop card
<ActionParsnip> lg188: what model?
<lg188> yes wifi
<lg188> F5D7000df
<ActionParsnip> lg188: you need ndiswrapper for that bro
<ActionParsnip> it uses a broadcom annoyance
<ActionParsnip> i hate broadcom
<ActionParsnip> lots
<lg188> euh isntalled from other helping guys i don't actual hget it how it worek s
<lg188> ...
<ActionParsnip> !ndiswrapper | lg188
<ubottu> lg188: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<ActionParsnip> you need the xp driver and ndiswrapper
<lg188> i ahe the xpdriver on cd
<iancrowther> has anyone successfully got a Huewai 220 working with Kubuntu? if so can you point me to the tutorial as im having some touble
<machiel> so if  i had to buy an accespoint and a pci-card what will be working with 8.04
<ActionParsnip> !hcl | machiel
<ubottu> machiel: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<ActionParsnip> machiel: i use one of these: http://efficientpc.co.uk/components/wg311t/
<ActionParsnip> machiel: works out of the box
<lg188> ActionParsnip: euh i cant find what i search and where i'm searching for ?
<ActionParsnip> lg188: install ndiswrapper then follow this http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/Networking/NdisWrapper_The_Ultimate_Guide/
<ActionParsnip> lg188: scroll down to Using NdisWrapper to Install the Drivers
<ActionParsnip> about 70% of the way down
<lg188> kk
<ActionParsnip> lg188: it says to run gksu gedit /etc/modules, you will need kdesu kate
<lg188> bash: gksu: command not found
<ActionParsnip> lg188: read above
<machiel> ubottu & ActionParship thnx, will study it a bit
<ubottu> machiel: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<machiel> whatthe
<lg188> obuttu actual you ar smart
<lg188> oh ActionParsnip got it
<lg188> what with modules file ?
<ActionParsnip> lg188: how do you mean?
<lg188> ActionParsnip:  that command opend an file modules
<ActionParsnip> lg188: yes, keep reading the walkthrough
<lg188> oh
<lg188> damn the cd driver is stuck
<lg188> driver i mean  hardware
<lg188> it's working now but it wont open
<ActionParsnip> what wont?
<lg188> here we go
<ActionParsnip> k
 * ActionParsnip waits
<lg188> noooo
<ActionParsnip> sup
<lg188> i won't work
<ActionParsnip> lg188: did you reboot?
<lg188> oph nope good idea
<lg188> cu in 5min
<ActionParsnip> the walkthrough says to reboot
 * ActionParsnip sighs
<elitemind> hey guys i did a base install with kde i was wondering what package do i need to install, To have kde automatically mount my drives like usb and such
<flaccid> elitemind: none. hald should already be installed
<elitemind> aww okay
<ActionParsnip> elitemind: its already there for you, just add stuff to /etc/fstab and it'll mount
<flaccid> no need for fstab
<elitemind> ?
 * ActionParsnip seconds ?
<ActionParsnip> lg188: better?
<elitemind> its a total base install i did a cli installation. then Apt-get install kdebase
<lg188> heu ?
<flaccid> elitemind: hal (kde) will prompt you when you insert a valid usb disk and in system settings there is 'Disks & Filesystems' for permanent mount/ad hoc mounting
<lg188> let me check
<elitemind> let me try one of my usb's
<ActionParsnip> flaccid: ahh i see
<flaccid> elitemind: the wont give hal. best to install the meta pkg kubuntu-desktop to get it all
<flaccid> the=that
<elitemind> k
<lg188> nope
<ActionParsnip> lg188: theres another thing to do I beliueve, you need to put a 1 in a file to turn it on
<lg188> ?
<lg188> oh where
<ActionParsnip> let me find it
<ActionParsnip> lg188: the reboot loaded the ndiswrapper module for you
<lg188> yes
<ActionParsnip> lg188: do you get any output from iwlist scanning
<lg188> usage list
<josef_> guys how can i use my bluetooth is not function very well i mean pairing devices
<ActionParsnip> lg188: try sudo ndiswrapper -ma
<lg188> also usage
<flaccid> as in its claiming its not valid params?
<ActionParsnip> flaccid: whats the line where you echo 1 to some file someplace
<flaccid> not sure what you mean mr p
<ActionParsnip> lg188: try iwlist wlan0
<flaccid> iwlist scan and iwlist scanning both should work
<lg188> iwlist: unknown command `wlan0'
<ActionParsnip> lg188: if you run ifconfig can you see wlan0
<flaccid> ActionParsnip: what you mean about the echo 1 thing?
<lg188> nope
<lg188> hard ahs no heartbeat i think
<ActionParsnip> flaccid: you have to echo the character 1 into a file somewhere to turn on the wireless with ndiswrapper
<lg188> has*
<ActionParsnip> i believe
<lg188> it's dead
<ActionParsnip> lg188: is it present in lsusb or lspci
<flaccid> ActionParsnip: oh i aint used it much. you need to at least load the driver with ndiswrapper iirc
<flaccid> but never heard of that 1 thing
<lg188> nope
<ActionParsnip> lg188: sounds dead if its not in there, is there a switch someplace to enable wireless
<flaccid> which card and driver is this?
<lg188> ActionParsnip: where ?
<ActionParsnip> lg188: on the card or the system itself
<ActionParsnip> lg188: what do you get from ndiswrapper -l (ell, not eye)
<lg188> Installed ndis drivers:
<lg188> neti2220        invalid driver!
<ActionParsnip> theres your bad
<lg188> ?
<flaccid> whats a neti2220?
<lg188> idk
<lg188> i see it befor but id dont now when
<ActionParsnip> flaccid: his driver
<lg188> but it isn't
<ActionParsnip> lg188: go to the manufacturers site and get the latest
<flaccid> lg188: is your card listed in lscpi or is it usb?
<lg188> nope
<flaccid> lg188: what is the model of the card?
<lg188> flaccid: nope
<lg188> f5d7000df
<flaccid> made by who?
<lg188> or somthing
<lg188> belkin
<flaccid> what is the connectivity?
<lg188> flaccid: ?
<lg188> wifi :s
<flaccid> is it usb, pc-card, pci etc. ?
<lg188> pci
<lg188> i think
<flaccid> lg188: pastebin your lscpi please
<lg188> kk
<lg188> http://paste.ubuntu.com/22318/
<flaccid> i believe that the belkin is a broadcom
<ActionParsnip> lg188: can we have lsusb too
<lg188> euh what is other choise than broadcom ?
<ActionParsnip> lg188: atheros, intel
<lg188> tha is empty al
<lg188> oh kk
<ActionParsnip> hmm, sounds hosed
<flaccid> lg188: there is many choices, but don't we want to fix this one? i don't see it in your lscpi , is it plugged in?
<lg188> broadcom i agree
<lg188> yes
 * ActionParsnip REALLY hatess broadcom
<flaccid> lg188: you could pastebin lshw so we can see the whole system to see if its in there...
 * flaccid agrees with the parsnip
<lg188> da byed it
<lg188> not me
<lg188> ded*
<lg188> dad*
<flaccid> i avoid belkin and broadcom out of experience. i tend to go for linksys depending on the chipset in the product. intel is probably the best but they do chips and its not in many pci devices etc..
<ActionParsnip> netgear and linksys
<flaccid> still people have reported your card to work, but it doesn't appear to be plugged in atm lol. need to check full lshw to make sure
<flaccid> netgear = bad routers, the rest is not bad
<lg188> http://paste.ubuntu.com/22319/
<ActionParsnip> i have a linksys router and a netgear wifi pci that works out of the box
<flaccid> lg188: is this a desktop pc ?
<lg188> yes
<flaccid> ActionParsnip: yeah im on the wrt-54gl w/ dd-wrt firmware which is nice
<flaccid> cool
<ActionParsnip> i got the same router but with stock fware
 * lg188 hungry and nervuse
<ActionParsnip> lg188: how long you had the card?
<lg188> i'm getting soem soupe for lunch if you excuse me
<flaccid> lg188: ok, i went over it a few times i only see your pci fast ethernet, no wireless
<lg188> it's quit new
<lg188> less than 3minthd
<ActionParsnip> lg188: take it back and get something compatible
<lg188> months
<ActionParsnip> check the hcl for clues
<lg188> it won't work
<lg188> hcl ?
<ActionParsnip> hardware compatibility list
<flaccid> well this card has proven to work, yet it doesn't appear to be plugged in. it would show in lshw if it was, unless it is plugged in but some mega weird issue heh
<ActionParsnip> flaccid: maybe its usb settings in bios
<flaccid> lg188: do you have another OS on this desktop?
<flaccid> lg188: its not usb is it?
<lg188> i'm starving from hunger
<ActionParsnip> flaccid: or old bios that needs updating
<lg188> i only have kubuntu
<lg188> it's pci
<elitemind> anyone know how to hook up a psp to kubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> hmm
 * lg188 is getting a wierdd feeling in stomach and is getting a soup ready
<lg188> afk
<ActionParsnip> elitemind: via what method?
<elitemind> im having problems copying files over
<flaccid> lg188: please check thats its plugged in properly or not faulty. linux is not detecting it on your bus at all
<llutz> Moin
<ActionParsnip> werd up llutz
<elitemind> just mounting. then going through konqueror to move files over
<flaccid> elitemind: usb
<elitemind> yep
<elitemind> what other ways are there?
<flaccid> ask sony? i don't know of any other ways or why you would want another way heh
<ActionParsnip> elitemind: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PSP
<lg188> tbbk
<elitemind> i downloaded this program qpspmanager
<elitemind> yep i went to that site
<ActionParsnip> i know very little of psps
<lg188> flaccid: im sure its plugged in corectly
<elitemind> aww its okay
<ActionParsnip> elitemind: so what happens and what causes it to hppen
<elitemind> ill figure er out some how. Either that or jump on my MS computer to do stuff.
<ActionParsnip> info please
<ActionParsnip> tell us a nice story
<elitemind> oh well qpspmanager it finds everything i make the path to the psp correct but it doesnt show the games in the transfer area. And to top it off im using a  asus eeepc so i cant even see the whole program :P
<flaccid> lg188: pastebin your who /var/log/messages and /var/log/syslog (in one paste is fine) and i'll inspect in detail to see if there is anything about it
<flaccid> lol
<ActionParsnip> eeepcs are awesome
<ActionParsnip> so you got no games in transfer area
<flaccid> yeah im on an asus w1000na . i would like a black eee pc dang!
<elitemind> haha
<elitemind> yes mine is very nice just a bit of a headache at times
<flaccid> feel free to post me one for um err testing purposes :p
<lg188> howto past copy in a ctl+alt+F1 console ?
<elitemind> ill b back in a sec need to reboot
<ActionParsnip> elitemind: do they show with kdesudo qpspmanager?
<ActionParsnip> elitemind: just to test
<elitemind> nice
<elitemind> just got me in tiem
<flaccid> lg188: you can't to the X session. but you can redirect to a file like cat /var/log/syslog > /tmp/syslog.txt
<elitemind> time
<elitemind> one sec ill see
<flaccid> which is kind of pointless because the file is accessible in X anyway like kate /var/log/syslog
<lg188> http://paste.ubuntu.com/22322/ |syslog
<elitemind> ran into a problem no space left on my drive i need to apt-get clean real quick
<ActionParsnip> elitemind: you'll need sudo for that
<elitemind> freed up about 300 mb dpkg --configure -a
<elitemind> sorry i did type sudo, i guess i should assume things :)
<lg188> http://paste.ubuntu.com/22325/|messages
<lg188> afk soupe
<ActionParsnip> hehe its just so you know
<elitemind> wow im missing alot of stuff.
<ActionParsnip> elitemind: how so?
<elitemind> i just did sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<lg188> bbk
<elitemind> and it parsed a error not enough space now i finished :P
<ActionParsnip> id try free some space dude
<vipex> wohooo java is working:p I can play nowWoW
<ActionParsnip> sounds like you have a very small / or you have too much junk on your drive
<elitemind> 2 gigs
<elitemind> :P
<ActionParsnip> yep thought so
<elitemind> not much room left haha
<lg188> and flaccid
<elitemind> i had to do a cli install
<ActionParsnip> elitemind: why is your partition so small?
<elitemind> asus eeepc 2g surf
<elitemind> :P
<ActionParsnip> oh right
<ActionParsnip> yeah the 4g is waaay worth it
<elitemind> yep, i wish i had one right about now
<flaccid> lg188: yeah give me a few mins to analyse as well
<lg188> flaccid: kk
<elitemind> im thinking about taking the solidate out of this and re soldering a 8 gig into it
<flaccid> lol WoW doesn't use java he must mean rs2
<ActionParsnip> elitemind: get an SD card and move /home to it then you can use the space for more /
<lg188> flaccid: take your time
<elitemind> oh no ksudo
<elitemind> just sudo
<ActionParsnip> kdesudo
<ActionParsnip> or kdesu
<elitemind> aww
<elitemind> no kdesudo
<ActionParsnip> kdesu?
<elitemind> fixing it now sudo apt-get install -f
<ActionParsnip> elitemind: you see eeeXUbuntu?
<elitemind> okay now i have kdesudo
<elitemind> yes, it too big
<elitemind> i would have to mess witht the casper
<ActionParsnip> yikes
<ActionParsnip> damn small linux or puppy?
<elitemind> nu uh i dont like anything with out apt-get
<elitemind> and damn small is a pain too with .dsl files that are out dated.
<ActionParsnip> you can enable apt-get in DSL
<elitemind> :P i have tried almost everything on this pc
<vipex> any1 know how i install firefox 3.0?
<elitemind> surprized the solidat still works
<ActionParsnip> !firefox3 | vipex
<ubottu> vipex: Firefox 3 beta 5 is in hardy, and will get updated, because the firefox 2 branch will be unsupported before the support cycle for Ubuntu Hardy finishes.
<vipex> kk
<elitemind> okay ActionParsnip kdesudo works with qpspmanager
<ActionParsnip> vipex: i'll get you what i used to install
<elitemind> now i am going to test it a bit
<ActionParsnip> vipex: let me get you the lin
<ActionParsnip> vipex: you on 32bit or 64bit?
<vipex> ActionShip: 64
<ActionParsnip> vipex: i used this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion
<vipex> k
<flaccid> hmm outdated factoid. vipex install pkg firefox and you will get fx3 stable
<flaccid> Jucato: can you update factoid firefox3 please, its released now yeah?
<vipex> i am now insralling.
<vipex> installing*
<vipex> flaccid: pkg?
<flaccid> pkg = package
<lg188> flaccid: is it ready ?
<vipex> ok
<flaccid> lg188: possible irq conflicts/issues. what exactly is plugged into your pci bus? please specify each device
<elitemind> is there anyway to add a scroll bar to qpspmanager
<lg188> onlyone thing i plugged in resting hardware is onboard
<ActionParsnip> lg188: id check your bios settings
<elitemind> i cant see the bottom of the program i am just off by maybe 1/4 inch
<flaccid> lg188: can you try a different pci slot and reset bios to default ?
<ActionParsnip> elitemind: you can make the display "virtually" slightly longer
<ActionParsnip> so the whole screen scrolls
<flaccid> how does desktop effects go on the eee pc ?
<lg188> x
<elitemind> how do i do that?
<lg188> 2X *
<elitemind> that would be great
<ActionParsnip> flaccid: you mean the dreaded compiz?
<lg188> i reaplced it
<flaccid> yeah compiz fusion or kde4 desktop effects perhaps in kde4 when installed
<flaccid> lg188: sorry?
<ActionParsnip> it does do them but its not too nice
<minhaaj> my new kubuntu installation is strange. Adept manager doesnt display education and internet categories. It has different interface
<minhaaj> my installed applications won't display in menu
<flaccid> ActionParsnip: you have seen it on eee pc?
<minhaaj> any idea ?
<ActionParsnip> minhaaj: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade
<lg188> flaccid: i already replaced it 2X*
<flaccid> minhaaj: like we said before there are no categories like that in adept.
<minhaaj> i already have
<minhaaj> let me try again
<flaccid> minhaaj: also not all applications have a menu entry.
<elitemind> actionParsnip how do i virtually it?
<flaccid> lg188: replaced what?
<lg188> the card
<minhaaj> they did before i reinstalled windows and kubuntu through wine in old kubunutu
<ActionParsnip> flaccid: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KkzTZleiJII
<flaccid> lg188: my request was to change pci slots and check/change bios settings to default, not replace the card
<minhaaj> how do you add entries for those then flaccid  ?
<lg188> ?
<flaccid> minhaaj: kmenueditor. right click kmenu
<lg188> flaccid: hue how ?
<flaccid> lg188: if you have more than 1 pci slot, move it to another one. and to get to bios its usually del or f2 on powerup - see your m/b doco
<vipex> flaccid: i need install firefox from konsole like java?
<nem> hey poeple, has anyone here ever got a logitech mediaplay mouse working?
<flaccid> vipex: nah adept is fine
<minhaaj> thats when you have these applications installed at all flaccid
<minhaaj> i dont see my installed applications under any menu at all
<vipex> flaccid:ok
<flaccid> minhaaj: show us a screenshot or submit a bug
<minhaaj> let me get done with upgrade first.
<minhaaj> there are some new packages
<minhaaj> thanks for help flaccid , ActionParsnip  :)
<minhaaj> Linux rocks
<flaccid> np
<ActionParsnip> minhaaj: np
<lg188> flaccid: so i restart bios screenand then pres F2 then change somthing with pci ?
<ActionParsnip> lg188: read your motherboard manual
<lg188> kk
<flaccid> lg188: usually reset to defaults option. and its not necessarily f2, it could be del or esc or another key
<ActionParsnip> lg188: id just look around see if something looks weird, like something disabled
<lg188> oh np
<lg188> oh i'll check
<lg188> cu you later
<flaccid> users to check irq in bios is a bit hectic, how unfortunate..
<ActionParsnip> usually helps to disable paralell ports and com ports
<flaccid> they shouldn't conflict with irqs but
<ActionParsnip> its less complication
<ActionParsnip> i disabled my sata too as i dont use it
<flaccid> unless you use them :p
<ActionParsnip> i dont
<ActionParsnip> pata for me
<lg188> np
<flaccid> lg188: at the moment
<flaccid> um wb crew :p
<lg188> kk
<vipex> Omg Database locked - adeptmanager
<flaccid> minhaaj: still you can make your reference of commands if you would like, i'd be insterested to how you set it out
<flaccid> !adeptfix | vipex
<ubottu> vipex: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<lg188> how to update gtk ?
<minhaaj> ok :)
<flaccid> lg188: just update in adept
<flaccid> minhaaj: you can even put it on the ubuntu wiki under community doco if you want to
<minhaaj> oh thanks for the tip
<flaccid> np
<vipex> i got problems with Adept Manager.
<ActionParsni1> lg188: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade; sudo apt-get clean
<ActionParsni1> vipex: wassup?
<vipex> Sup
<ActionParsni1> vipex: you said adept is misbehaving
<vipex> yh
<ActionParsni1> vipex: whats it doing / saying / not doing
<flaccid> better to just tell use the problem :)
<lg188> ActionParsni1: thnaks
<flaccid> -e
<vipex> Adept Manager - The Kde crash handler...
<flaccid> try it again, does it still crash?
<ActionParsni1> vipex: just use CLI for upgrades and installs
<vipex> ActionParsni1: CLI ?
<ActionParsni1> vipex: command line interface / interpretter
<ActionParsni1> !cli | vipex
<ubottu> vipex: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<uwe> oh hi I have a problem by installing google earth, can someone help me?
<ik_> wtf, im at school (where we have 1gb/s fiber) and i only get 20kb/s download in adept >.<
<ik_> uwe:  how did you try to install it
<Tm_T> ik_: nownow, be nice with abreviations
<uwe> via terminal
<ActionParsni1> uwe: wassup?
<ActionParsni1> uwe: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=195382
<uwe> oh thank, I'll take a look short
<ik_> tm_t: wtf is my standard abbreviaton :-3
<ActionParsni1> uwe: run the installer with sudo
<ik_> ups.
<uwe> yah I did
<uwe> look
<uwe> if I run this bin file  as root
<Tm_T> ik_: nownow
<uwe> Uncompressing Google Earth for GNU/Linux 4.2.205.5730..............................................................
<uwe> No protocol specified
<uwe> this appear
<uwe> and not more
<vipex> ActionnParsni1: But i want use adpt manager but its not working thts not normal...
<flaccid> !googleearth | uwe
<ubottu> uwe: Google Earth is now available, for free (only as in price), for Linux, too. To download it see http://earth.google.com/download-earth.html - A package for Ubuntu is available in the !Medibuntu repository
<ik_> Tm_T: if i do something stupid, im a bit novice to linux ^^
<flaccid> uwe: you don't need to do that you can install via repos as per above link
<flaccid> sorry i mean with medibuntu
<Tm_T> !etiquette > ik_
<ActionParsni1> uwe: apparently you run it as user
<ActionParsni1> uwe: http://bbs.keyhole.com/ubb/showflat.php/Cat/0/Number/760028/Main/755130
<Tm_T> ik_: see private message
<lg188> kbrick server users be carefull
<minhaaj> yea its in repos
<vipex>  ActionnParsni1: But i want use adpt manager but its not working thts not normal , do u know how i
<uwe> root@uwe-desktop:/home/uwe/Desktop# <- is this not root?
<flaccid> oh no
<ik_> Tm_T: how do i open private message >.<
<lg188> i said
<vipex> can get it work
<flaccid> someone tripped the cable again
<ActionParsni1> uwe: do NOT log in as root, log in as your user and sudo / kdesudo when you need admin privs
<ik_> Tm_T: nvm lol
<flaccid> uwe: why don't you install it from Medibuntu, thats what i did and it worked fine.
<uwe> what is medibuntu?
<flaccid> !medibuntu | uwe
<ubottu> uwe: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<pzhar> Does anybody know how to disable special effects from Konsole?
<ActionParsni1> pzhar: special effects like what?
<flaccid> pzhar: kwin --replace
<pzhar> hang on...
<flaccid> im assuming compiz fusion
<pzhar> the desktop effects in KDE 4
<flaccid> wrong channel pzhar
<flaccid> !kde4 | pzhar
<ubottu> pzhar: KDE 4.0.5 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. Packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.5.php - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<uwe> how do I install medibuntu?
<ActionParsni1> uwe: just add the repos and you can easily install plugins and codecs
<pzhar> ok thanks.... actually i running KDE 4.1 nightly
<flaccid> uwe: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu
<flaccid> it had a link on the first page ubottu pasted. i guess nobody reads here do they ;p
<pzhar> how do you disable desktop effects in KDE3 via the Konsole
<ActionParsni1> uwe: adding medibuntu repos will allow you to sudo apt-get install googleearth
<Dr_Willis> flaccid,  huh? speak up - i cant hear you.
<ActionParsni1> pzhar: kwin --replace
<pzhar> ok thanks, ill try
<flaccid> haha
<uwe> mmhh I seee, thanks for explaing and giving this solution, I think I'm installing now XD
<ActionParsni1> uwe: beauty! :D
<flaccid> pzhar: [21:24] <flaccid> pzhar: kwin --replace   (if its compiz fusion)
<HanDongSeong> Hi. I connected my graphic card to a TV (NTSC) via TV-OUT port, and the screen was fine while I was in CMOS, but it has gone crazy when KDM started
<pzhar> well i see how it goes
<Dr_Willis> HanDongSeong,  what video card?
<HanDongSeong> I think I should take a look of some settings about video display but have no idea how to do it
<uwe> error in installation
<uwe> great
<HanDongSeong> Dr_Willis: Radeon 9550
<HanDongSeong> ATi
<lg188> kubrick.freenode.net irc.freenode.net is errorfull
<Dr_Willis> HanDongSeong,  you did install the fglrx drivers allready? Ive not used ati and their tv out  in ages... the bot has some links with more info
<Dr_Willis> !tvout | HanDongSeong
<ubottu> HanDongSeong: For help with enabling the TV-Out, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NvidiaTVOutNewbieEdition (Nvidia cards) or http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Tvout (ATI cards, *untested*)
<ActionParsni1> uwe: so if you chod u+x ./googleearthinstaller.sh (or whatever its called) you cant install as  regular user?
<flaccid> im using ati and that kind of stuff is pretty normal heh
<Dr_Willis> Tv Out and ATI cards.. can be a hassle.
<Dr_Willis> it can be weird with nvidia as well. :)
<HanDongSeong> Dr_Willis: Thanks, I'll try that one
<uwe> sadly no
<ActionParsni1> uwe: what output do you get when you run it as regular user?
<uwe> huh
<uwe> something new happened
<ActionParsni1> ?
 * flaccid snores
<uwe> even the instellation of medibuntu got an error, it seems I can install it now...
<flaccid> if you cite errors, why not tell us the errors so we can help
<ActionParsni1> uwe: cool
<lg188> flaccid: euh so i need to give it back and take an compatible one
<uwe> thanks a lot, you guys are awesome!
<flaccid> np
<flaccid> lg188: so like after all that it still aint detecting at all is what you are saying?
<ActionParsni1> uwe: we try, and please dont log on as root
<ActionParsni1> uwe: its asking for problems
<uwe> I'll copy that
<ActionParsni1> peace
<lg188> yes flaccid
<flaccid> lg188: unlucky for you :(
<lg188> and that GTK+ isn't updated to 2.10
<flaccid> um should it be?
 * lg188 send a black picture to everyone 
<lg188> hey hfsdo
<minhaaj> http://paste.ubuntu.com/22330/
<minhaaj> i can't update
<lg188> where is a list of compatible wificards ? flaccid
<lg188> brb it's getting cold inside
<minhaaj> it hits the block after 90%
<ActionParsni1> !hcl | lg188
<ubottu> lg188: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<flaccid> minhaaj: something could be wrong with your internet connection
<flaccid> !wireless | lg188
<ubottu> lg188: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<flaccid> that goes with the HardwareSupport to see how easy they are lg188
<ik_> i have a very stupid question: how do i see if i got KDE4, and if i got KDE3, how do i get KDE4?
<ActionParsni1> !kde4 | ik_
<ubottu> ik_: KDE 4.0.5 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. Packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.5.php - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<Dr_Willis> any kde app. has menus for about....
<flaccid> ik_: see if you have kde4 packages installed in adept
<timsen> hi, I partitioned my harddisk with cfdisk, now I want to find the new partition wihout rebooting the box, is there a command to rescan the disk for new partitions?
<lg188> hu why is a link always opend in kate ?
<minhaaj> yea i am experiencing slow browsing
<lg188> brb
<flaccid> timsen: um there is no need to do any scanning. do you want to mount this new fs (if you did format a fs onto it ) ?
<timsen> yes, but the UUID needs to be created
<flaccid> !uuid | timsen
<ubottu> timsen: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<flaccid> lg188: kate uses sessions which is probably what you mean
<minhaaj_> i think somethings wrong with canonical server
<ActionParsni1> minhaaj_: in what way?
<minhaaj_> my updates are stuck at 90%
<lg188> if i press a link i n thiss client kares opens and shjow the source of the page not the page
<ActionParsni1> minhaaj_: cancel the update and run it again
<minhaaj_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/22330/
<minhaaj_> i get this error
<minhaaj_> i have tried couple of time ActionParsni1
<pzhar> hi, i'm trying to disable my desktop effects in KDE4 via Konsole. So i put 'kwin --replace' into konsole and it said 'kwin:cannot connect to X server'
<flaccid> minhaaj_: i telnetted to it fine just then so its probably your transient connection to it
<ActionParsni1> minhaaj_: are you on the same computer now that you are updating?
<minhaaj_> yes
<flaccid> minhaaj_: you can disable that repos and enable it later
<ActionParsni1> minhaaj_: you connected via a router?
<pzhar> does anybody know how to fix this?
<minhaaj_> huh ?
<ActionParsni1> minhaaj_: how do you connect to the web?
<flaccid> pzhar: thats not how you disable desktop effects in kde4 and this is not the channel for help on it.
<minhaaj_> ethernet
<minhaaj_> wired
<minhaaj_> i am browsing on ff
<ActionParsni1> minhaaj_: ok what does the ethernet connect to, a modem or a router
<timsen> I found the command - partprobe
<flaccid> minhaaj_: its most likely your route with upstream providers..
<minhaaj_> modem
<minhaaj_> adsl
<minhaaj_> shiro
<flaccid> !enter | minhaaj_
<ubottu> minhaaj_: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<ActionParsni1> minhaaj_: ok, id reccommend turning that off for a few mins then turn it back on and reboot your system
<ActionParsni1> minhaaj_: that will refresh all networking
<lg188> can i use broadcomxx64 ??
<timsen> thanks for help
<lg188> 64*
<minhaaj_> umm ok
<minhaaj_> let me try adept first
<lg188> 34*
<lg188> 43**
<ActionParsni1> HOUSE!
 * ActionParsni1 laughs
<lg188> ?
<lg188> house ?
<ActionParsni1> lg188: think of a game of bingo :D
<lg188>  ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ?
<lg188> ohh
<ActionParsni1> ;)
 * ActionParsni1 catches the penny as it drops
 * lg188 gives a cookie to all users 
<lg188> bcmxx43 ? an driver ?
<lg188> brb
 * flaccid is back from a usual kde4 crash
<flaccid> lg188: you fix the hardware issue?
<ActionParsni1> flaccid: is kde4 close to official release?
<lg188> nope
<lg188> drivers for my model
<lg188> 	
<lg188> bcm43xx (or ndiswrapper)
<lg188> oops
<flaccid> lg188: yes i already established that before with a google search. can't use it if the card doesn't detect :)
<lg188> ih thats not good
<flaccid> ActionParsni1: its been released officially for quite a while now
<ActionParsni1> flaccid: oh i thought it was still unofficial
<ActionParsni1> cool
<ActionParsni1> flaccid: what are you doing to kill it, its fine for me
<lg188> but my dad is goign mad if he hears that i really hate it whne only 1 OS is suported
<flaccid> ActionParsni1: using it.
<flaccid> lg188: thats not your fault
<lg188> ik
<flaccid> ati fglrx doesn't help for example.
<ActionParsni1> lg188: research first and buy whats supported
<ActionParsni1> flaccid: yeah true
<flaccid> lg188: at this point, your card is supported, but it seems faulty!
<flaccid> faulty as in dead.
<lg188> ?
<Dr_Willis> what was the exact chipset anyway? I missed it
<ActionParsni1> i think its dead too, stab it in another pc, see if its ok
<flaccid> it would be a good test to plug it into another computer or a computer with windows for example, lg188
<ActionParsni1> Dr_Willis: some broadcom garbageg
<flaccid> its the usual bcm43xx
<lg188> hue it is mamby broke or what ?
<flaccid> lg188: the card appears to be not working at all
<lg188> my bro installed by a pro for windows
<flaccid> a pro for windows huh
<lg188> i have somùe pros here and i think it is just the card
<lg188> nod linux
<flaccid> pros ?
<flaccid> yes its just the card from what we can tell
<flaccid> belkin is unreliable for a start. i know that for a fact.
<lg188> hehe thats not good
<Dr_Willis> ActionParsni1,  thanks for the clarification.. :)
<flaccid> bad generalisation maybe. but that combined with broadcom is a bad combo. we have at least 1 user a day here on average have issues getting broadcom to work etc.
<Dr_Willis> From my reading of some ndiswrapper guides the other day.. there can be a Wide variation in bc43xx Stuff. :)
<machiel> sorry guys, stupid question, what do you mean by "!hcl |" or "!kde4 |"
<flaccid> machiel: they are bot calls to get factoids from the bot for information on topics
<ActionParsni1> windows pros haha
<ActionParsni1> machiel: it makes ubottu speak
<ActionParsni1> machiel: try em
<Dr_Willis> lg188,  does  lspci -n | grep '14e4:43'    show any info on the card?
<flaccid> Dr_Willis: it didn't before at all. checked lspci and also the system logs, but the user did change something in bios now, but claims no change
<machiel> thnx  flaccid & AP, thts clear
<Dr_Willis> I would have to say theres a HW issue then as well..
<lg188> Dr_Willis: just >
<ActionParsni1> Dr_Willis: it doesnt show up in lspci, we've installed the windows driver in ndiswrapper and ndiswrapper is loaded at bootup
<ActionParsni1> Dr_Willis: it just wont see the actual hardware
<ActionParsni1> lg188: do you have any other usb ports?
<ActionParsni1> lg188: or are you using a usb hub
<lg188> usb port what is to do with that ?
<flaccid> checking the system logs there appears to be possible irq problems but can't say for sure which is why i suggested changing pci slots but yeah
<lg188> nope
<ActionParsni1> lg188: its the hole you are plugging your usb wifi into
<ActionParsni1> lg188: are there any others arounf your system?
<lg188> i dint us usb
<ActionParsni1> oh yeah its pci
<ActionParsni1> durrrrr
<lg188> dont use usb
<flaccid> i reckon a good question is what is the best out-of-box pci wireless card chipset... thats hard to work out i reckon
<ads_> hi i cant pastebin as i have a problem with konqueror    it wont install it says errors processing "/var/cache/apt/archives/konqueror_4%3a3.5.9-0ubuntu7.2_i386.deb"     how may i fix this????
<ActionParsni1> id power off the system and move the card to a different pci slot
<lg188> i did tha 2X already
<flaccid> ads_: what are you trying to install/do ?
<machiel> !dpkg | machiel
<ActionParsni1> lg188: ok cool
<flaccid> lg188: fyi i have had 3 dead belkin devices in my history and 1 was a pci wireless card..
<flaccid> the other two were routers which i nearly threw out the window heh
<ads_> flaccid:  i lost kde last night ive reinstalled it today but konqueror is broken   and when i try and reinstall it i get the error i just quoted any ideas?
<flaccid> all were new etc.
<ActionParsni1> lg188: id try it in another rig, if you get no joy then its screwed, you have 1 year parts warranty so you can easily take it back with no hassle
<flaccid> ads_: pastebin output of sudo dpkg -i /var/cache/apt/archives/konqueror_4%3a3.5.9-0ubuntu7.2_i386.deb
<ads_> flaccid:  i havent got kqueror  hence i cant get to a webpage!!
<ads_> flaccid:  maybe i can send u the output in another channel? (create one)
<lg188> kk
<ads_> flaccid: join #helpMePLs    and i will paste there if you dont mind?
<flaccid> ads_: you might need to install firefox or learn how to use pastebinit
<flaccid> or simply paste the important lines here without flooding
<ads_> flaccid: i cant install firefox either and yes i know how to use pastebin
<flaccid> ads_: yeah or some other channel ok
<flaccid> ads_: nah i was saying pastebinit :)
<flaccid> !info kio-umountwrapper
<ubottu> kio-umountwrapper (source: kio-umountwrapper): progress dialog for safely removing devices in KDE.. In component main, is optional. Version 0.2-0ubuntu6 (hardy), package size 12 kB, installed size 108 kB
<besitzer__> wie kann ich programme bei linux installieren?
<flaccid> ads_: ok so they have a common file but its different between the two packages which is technically a bug and you can submit one if you like by pasting that. to fix do this sudo dpkg -i --force-overwrite /var/cache/apt/archives/konqueror_4%3a3.5.9-0ubuntu7.2_i386.deb
<flaccid> !de | besitzer__
<ubottu> besitzer__: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<ads_> flaccid: thanks  ive pasted the result again :)
<flaccid> ads_: do a sudo apt-get upgrade now and let me know result
<ads_> flaccid: ok  btw  konqueror is loading now :)
<flaccid> then it won't be long till its fixed :)
<flaccid> need to make sure its all fixed up but
<flaccid> sudo apt-get install konqueror-nsplugins && sudo apt-get upgrade to make sure
<ads_> flaccid: thanks all fixed
<flaccid> ok coolio np
<ads_> flaccid: more fast help from you.. thanks again bye
<lg188> are there some cool tricks ?
<lg188> brb
<lg188> bbk
<lg188> like i knwo the alt+space
<flaccid> what is alt + space?
<lg188> and left mouse copy and midle is paste
<lg188> katapult
<flaccid>  i guess it depends which shortcuts you use
<flaccid> oh yeah forgot about katapult
<lg188> it's an auto on i think
<flaccid> hmm not for me
<flaccid> i have to run it first :)
<lg188> oh
<lg188> what is the meta button ?
<flaccid> um usually windows key iirc
<lg188> nope
<Dr_Willis> windows = super key i thouhgt
<Dr_Willis> meta = alt,
<lg188> where is meta ?
<lg188> nope Dr_Willis
<flaccid> thats what i thought as well, but on my kde4 on my desktop yakuake believes its the windows key at least..
<Dr_Willis> lg188,  nope to what exactly?
<lg188> on keyboard wher is the meta key
<Dr_Willis> Theres really only 2 keys ig cule be. :)
<Dr_Willis> The meta key is normally the alt key.  i belive. and emacs can use the esc key as a meta key.
<lg188> nope esc is not alt is not
<flaccid> we are both right : http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Meta_key
<Dr_Willis> The key may be considered equivalent to the Macintosh's command key, which has the same location and similar function. On modern keyboards, it is usually emulated with Alt key or with the Windows key. As an alternative in some programs, Meta key is emulated by pressing and releasing the Esc key (see Emacs).
<Dr_Willis> lg188,  it is to. :) in emacs
<lg188> alt gr ?
<Dr_Willis> on some  language keyboards
<lg188> kk
 * Dr_Willis is still looking for the  'any' key
<ik_> >.<
<lg188> http://kde-look.org/
<lg188> hue how see kde version again ?
<flaccid> lg188: kicker --version or goto help | about in any kde3 program
<lg188> tx
<lg188> how apply an theme ?
<flaccid> !themes | lg188
<lg188> ubotu crashed ?
<ubottu> lg188: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<lg188> i have an them i mind how to apply
<shampoonator> mmh id like to install the firefox rc3, are there any official packages?
<flaccid> shampoonator: 3.0 is in the repos already
<shampoonator> but it says alpha
<shampoonator> is it the same?
<flaccid> shampoonator: have you installed it yet?
<flaccid> !info firefox | shampoonator
<ubottu> shampoonator: firefox (source: firefox-3.0): meta package for the popular mozilla web browser. In component main, is optional. Version 3.0+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.8.04.1 (hardy), package size 64 kB, installed size 120 kB
<flaccid> it looks pretty final to me, certainly not alpha. are you using hardy?
<Dr_Willis> You did have firefox closed when you update/upgraded?
<shampoonator> gutsy
<flaccid> let me see what gutsy has for fx3
<Dr_Willis> I dident think Gutsy was getting FF3 any time soon.
<shampoonator> and it says version 3.0a8
<shampoonator> mmh k
<shampoonator> thx
<flaccid> ok gutsy-backports only gets 3.0~b4+nobinonly-0ubuntu1~gutsy1 so you are on your own if you want a newer version
<lg188> hue how do you get that them working ?
<shampoonator> now i somehow missed that hardy was released ><
<shampoonator> i think i just upgrade ;)
<ActionParsni1> hey all
<Dr_Willis> shampoonator,  heh.. ya missed the big party!
<flaccid> shampoonator: sweet
<ActionParsni1> big party??
<shampoonator> see you later (if i get problems :D)
<lg188> hey ?
<msi> hola
<wimpies> I set LOCK_SCREEN to false in /etc/default/acpi-support but still after a resume my screen is locked ... ???
<msi> como cambio al canal español
<msi> hola
<lg188> Teardrop by Massive Attack.
<flaccid> nice track :)
<msi> hola
<engineer> hola
<flaccid> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<msi> gracias
<helpy> what is the sudo command to get flash player ?
<helpy> !flashplayer
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<galathalion> how do i set ktorrent as default in ff3?
<flaccid> galathalion: not 100% sure. i thought firefox generally goes on last opened with. but check in #firefox
<galathalion> thnx
<lg188> damn kicker is lost
<lg188> help please
<lg188> kicker is away
<lg188> killed the wrong procces
<engineer> kicker &
<lg188> why the & ?
<lg188> that is anoying just ive kicker
<engineer> lg188 http://kb.iu.edu/data/afnz.html
<lg188> ?
<lg188> wthek
<flaccid> & is background in summary
<nazgjunk> hey, a rather minor issue here - knetwalk's screen appears to be too small for the Expert mode, has anyone else noticed this?
<flaccid> nazgjunk: seems ok for me in 1.0
<nazgjunk> odd.
<flaccid> thats a crazy game
<candive> Hi all, I have saved a bill in my docs folder but when I try to open it I get an error mess. how do I delete this file?? right and left clicks only cause error please help
<candive> The desktop entry file
<candive> /usr/share/apps/d3lphin/servicemenus/amarok_addaspodcast.desktop
<candive> has an invalid menu entry
<candive> addAsPodcast.
<candive> Where is everyone???
<engineer> nowhere
<flaccid> candive: this is a bug. edit the file and remove the text/html entry
<flaccid> i was making a cup of soup for my houstemate :p
<candive> edit how
<flaccid> candive: kdesudo kate /usr/share/apps/d3lphin/servicemenus/amarok_addaspodcast.desktop
<candive> new
<lg188> Hans Teeuwen
<candive> widow open
<flaccid> remove text/html, only then exit and save
<lg188> can you oprete an ftp ?
<flaccid> sure
<lg188> operate ?*
<lg188> fun
<candive> The document could not be saved, as it was not possible to write to file:///usr/share/apps/d3lphin/servicemenus/amarok_addaspodcast.desktop.
<candive> Check that you have write access to this file or that enough disk space is available.
<flaccid> candive: did you run it under kdesudo kate /usr/share/apps/d3lphin/servicemenus/amarok_addaspodcast.desktop ?
<lg188> how flaccid
<flaccid> !ftp | lg188
<ubottu> lg188: FTP clients: !Nautilus, !gFTP (for !GNOME) - !Konqueror, !Kasablanca, !KFTPGrabber (for !KDE) - See also !FTPd
<candive> shell console "konsole
<flaccid> depends if you want server or client
<Aw0L> does kdm themes not work for anyone else?  It did at first, and after some installing/uninstalling it's broken
<engineer> fireftp for firefox
<lg188> server
<engineer> proftpd
<flaccid> Aw0L: yeah thats pretty normal
<helpy> i can't kill the processes in my kubuntu
<flaccid> !ftpd | lg188
<ubottu> lg188: FTP servers: ftpd, proftpd, pure-ftpd, twoftpd, vsftpd, MuddleFTPd, wzdftpd - Graphical front-ends: PureAdmin, GProftpd (for GNOME), KcmPureftpd (for !KDE) - See also !FTP
<helpy> it says not enough rights
<Aw0L> flaccid, are you serious?
<helpy> this kubuntu installation is freaking me out
<flaccid> Aw0L: yes
<flaccid> helpy: kill under sudo then
<helpy> how ?
<lg188> helpy: ctr+alt+esc klik the program not in bar downsid
<flaccid> helpy: sudo kill -i pid
<candive> flaccid,
<candive> The document could not be saved, as it was not possible to write to file:///usr/share/apps/d3lphin/servicemenus/amarok_addaspodcast.desktop.
<candive> Check that you have write access to this file or that enough disk space is available.
<Aw0L> flaccid, it seems to work in other distros - know of a fix?
<helpy> i dont even have system manager in my menu
<helpy> updates won't run
<helpy> upgrades won't work
<helpy> its mess
<flaccid> Aw0L: only editing kdmrc manually really
<helpy> how do i get owners right ?
<flaccid> candive: if you ran it under kdesudo you shouldn't have that problem.
<Aw0L> flaccid, and manually specifying a theme?
<flaccid> Aw0L: if its valid, or specifying no theme
<helpy> unknown signal 'i'
<Aw0L> flaccid, I'll give that a try, thanks
<flaccid> np
<flaccid> helpy: sorry sudo kill -i pid
<flaccid> oops. sudo kill -9 pid
<helpy> still nothing
<helpy> isn't there a way to get owner's right forever ?
<helpy> i hate when linux asks me for authentication over and over
<candive> flaccid, k menu, system, konsole-terminal
<flaccid> !root | helpy
<ubottu> helpy: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<candive> flaccid, su, passwd = no response
<flaccid> candive: sorry ?
<candive> np
<helpy> how does it help me flaccid  ?
<flaccid> please provide the actual errors.
<helpy> i can't install anything
<helpy> i can't upgrade
<helpy> i can't get my firefox to work properly
<helpy> its a mess.
<flaccid> helpy: it explains to you how to use root and sudo correctly
<flaccid> !doesntwork
<ubottu> Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<flaccid> we can only really help people who explain the problems. we don't have telepathic abilities
<candive> I opened k menu to get to konsole, entered su, entered passwrd no movement
<helpy> what else is there to explain ?
<flaccid> no movement?
<flaccid> helpy: you could explain the error which is what we need.
<candive> box at end of password thay is all
<flaccid> explain as in. paste the error
<vbgunz> whats up with amarok, it is sounding choppy and in ksysguard is running steady at 49-50% user% ... anyone know whats up?
<helpy> ERROR: garbage process ID "apt-get".
<flaccid> horray an error!
<vbgunz> I am only playing ogg on amarok, what could be causing it to run steady at 50%?
<candive> flaccid, should by my first word before ?
<vbgunz> I only have 2 songs in the playlist atm
<flaccid> ok helpy now you can do just what im going to do anyway which is google th error...
<helpy> great
<flaccid> candive: i don't understand you at all sorry
<candive> flaccid, I followed the instructions but neglected to use "su" when I try to open su passwrd is entered with no response
<flaccid> helpy: i don't know what the problem is but its likely you have broken something
<flaccid> candive: its freezes?
<flaccid> candive: the problem there is that su passwd is not valid. you are probably wanting to do sudo passwd
<candive> passwrd not displayed is ok but no new line appears like freeze, yes
<lg188> how delete wine ?
<flaccid> helpy: have you tried to reboot?
<helpy> yes
<helpy> doesnt work
<helpy> i am really flippin out here
<candive> flaccid will try sudo
<flaccid> helpy: sudo killall apt-get
<helpy> apt-get: no process killed
<flaccid> helpy: pastebin ps aux | grep apt-get
<helpy> minhaaj  14669  0.0  0.0    300    72 pts/2    R+   20:19   0:00 grep apt-get
<flaccid> looks like you have broken your sysem in some way helpy
<helpy> i have flaccid
<helpy> i am more interested in fixing it btw
<flaccid> helpy: you already knew that?
<lg188> hello Howto delete wine ?
<flaccid> helpy: cant fix something unless you know how it was broken
<helpy> yep, apps are not in menu
<lg188> adept ?
<helpy> things are different
<flaccid> lg188: remove the package wine
<helpy> actually my internet is terrible today
<flaccid> lg188: yes adept
<lg188> kk
<helpy> i kept on disconnecting while updating kubuntu
<candive> flaccid, ? -kate opened
<flaccid> helpy: id say you have broken your system while attempting an update. the problems you have are not normal
<helpy> what next flaccid  ?
<flaccid> candive: cool
<candive> yup
<flaccid> helpy: backup and reinstall
<helpy> awesome !!!
<helpy> and update 214 MB install ?
<candive> flaccid, am i done?
<flaccid> helpy:  and try not to break it again :)
<helpy> my internet is pathetic today. and who knows i wouldnt break up again ?
<flaccid> candive: i don't know did you make the edit and save the file?
<flaccid> helpy: well if you don't know what you are doing...
<candive> flaccid, I just want it gone
 * flaccid takes a breathe of air
<flaccid> candive: not a good idea.
<flaccid> that kind of attitude is what breaks things :)
<candive> flaccid,
<helpy> yea right.
<candive> flaccid, oops, the file is just an old bill
<flaccid> old bill?
<candive> I downloaded a bill from my IP
<flaccid> amarok_addaspodcast.desktop is not your bill.
<flaccid> candive: so how did you go with the edit and save. please focus on the solution.
<lg188> Purgin ?
<lg188> Purging ?
<flaccid> lg188: what is your question?
<candive> flaccid, confused, I edited and saved
<flaccid> 1 word is not a question :)
<lg188> what does it means
<flaccid> candive: ok then its fixed and if not, log out then back in
<flaccid> lg188: completely removing
<lg188> kk
<candive> flaccid, ok thanks will try
<flaccid> np
 * flaccid goes to get another wine
<lg188> flaccid: lol
<ahmed> hi does compiz fusion support radeon 7000?
<flaccid> ahmed: pretty sure it does
<ahmed> flaccid: ok thanks i just installed kubuntu 7
<ahmed> flaccid: ok thanks i just installed kubuntu 7.10 how to install the driver of radeon 7000 without any risk to use compiz
<flaccid> col
<flaccid> um lets just check the ati list to make sure its supported by fglrx and not full legacy
<bolito> hi
<flaccid> !hi | bolito
<ubottu> bolito: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<bolito> contestme alguien si sabe español
<lg188> hue is kubuntu running with an image  ?
<bolito> como me puedo cambiar de canal con el konversacion para ubuntu 8.04 de hardy heron
<lg188> it's sort of hdd tha is mounted ?
<lg188> !esp
<ubottu> Factoid esp not found
<lg188> !span
<ubottu> Factoid span not found
<FoxIII> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<flaccid> ahmed: apparently its just the ones older than 7000. goto kdesu restricted-manager-kde and let us know what it says
<ahmed> flaccid: u mean i have type kdesu restricted-manager-kde in run
<lg188> tx FoxIII
<candive> flaccid, tried log out in and restart, its still there
<lg188> Dr_Willis_: hey
<lg188> hey lappari
<ahmed> flaccid: i typed kdesu restricted-manager-kde in run and it says hardware doesnt need any driver
<lg188> !dtch|lg188
<flaccid> ahmed: ok what does glxinfo | grep -i direct say?
<ahmed> flaccid: direct rendering: Yes
<jussi01> ahmed: which gfx card you have?
<ahmed> jussi01:radeon 7000
<flaccid> jussi01: its a radeon 7000 . i thought that it could do fglrx according to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedDrivers/ATI
<jussi01> ahmed: the ati driver should work out of the box for that
<jussi01> anything 9500 and newer needs the fglrx
<genii> candive: http://www.kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=3095369
<flaccid> well i wouldn't say need..
<jussi01> 3d should be automatically enabled
<flaccid> ahmed: sounds like you are ready
<jussi01> flaccid: no, the fglrx drvers are not for older than 9500
 * jussi01 has a 9250, I should know
<ahmed> flaccid: is that mean i dont have to install any driver and i can use compiz fusion now??
<flaccid> jussi01: so the wiki is wrong?
<jussi01> ahmed: correct
<jussi01> !ati | flaccid read here:
<ubottu> flaccid read here:: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<flaccid> yeah
<ahmed> jussi01: thanks man and thanks for flaccid too
<Aw0L> flaccid, you're getting attacked aren't yoU?
<flaccid> jussi01: read here first line: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedDrivers/ATI
<candive> genii, thanks
<flaccid> im used to it, but jussi01 and genii here to the rescue
<flaccid> i dislike the the sloppy nature of our documentation :)
<jussi01> flaccid: so? it says older than the 7000
<jussi01> flaccid: if you dislike it, why dont you investigate, then correct it?
<jussi01> it is a wiki after all :)
<ahmed> thanks i'll try  compiz fusoin
<flaccid> because im too busy here
<flaccid> i don't know the ins and outs of video card models nor do i have the time to investigate so i like to trust what is in place
<jussi01> flaccid: all the same, that wiki seems correct to me anyway
<flaccid> im also against this free form wiki idea :)
<flaccid> Pre-radeon - Cards older than the original Radeon 7000 (such as the Rage cards) have no 3d acceleration available. <-- suggests the 7000 will work with fglrx 3d
<jussi01> no, suggest the 7000 will have 3d, as it does
<flaccid> jussi01: then why is restricted manager not suggesting restricted driver?
<jussi01> flaccid: because it uses the radeon/ati free driver
<candive> genni, flaccid, Thank you both Very Much! problem solved. cool I think kubuntu is the best!
<flaccid> jussi01: yes by default, but restricted manager is for enabling the restricted drivers and according to this wiki which you say is correct it should suggest fglrx
<flaccid> candive: np
<jussi01> flaccid: for cards between the 7000 and up to the 9500 the free ati driver gives 3d
<flaccid> i have a 9600 and it suggests the restricted driver although using radeon out of box
<flaccid> jussi01: yeah i know that. you are missing the point..
<candive> People, keep up the great work! chow.
<Belliash> hi
<Belliash> can U tell me what is responsible for OSD volume notifications with kmix? is it kosd? kmilo? sth else?
<genii> Belliash: kmilo
<Belliash> genii: how to change it look ?
<lg188> 涼しい
<genii> Belliash: It's resource file is in ~/.kde/share/config/kmilodrc        But I'm not sure I'd want to tinker much with that unless you know what you're doing.
<candive> Last question for today, how do I sort my bookmarks in konqueror?
<candive> I take that back, wiil use forum
<candive> chow
<ubuntu__> i i just installed new system and after updating i restart it it says cannot find file when select kubuntu  from grum
<ubuntu__> *grub
<DrSilent> updating meaning updating the kernel to a new version?
<DrSilent> it should have asked you if you wanted to keep your old grub file at some point
<DrSilent> what did you answer?
<flaccid> ubuntu__: which grub error number is it?
 * genii suspects 17
<ubuntu__> no updatong kernel updating the applications the small icon appear behind the clock
<ubuntu__> i think it was number 5000
<flaccid> lol
<LamerMan> guys, where could i download latest gnuarm toolchain packages?
<flaccid> im going to have a break for a bit genii
<genii> flaccid: I'm back and forth from here to work but I'll try to field some Q's
 * _CrashMaster_ steps in to pick up flaccid's slack
<DrSilent> well then
<Guest19273> hola
<DrSilent> do you know how to reset the login screen window to its standard appearance in 8.04 KDE3?
<DrSilent> I tried to change it and it borked, and now i can't get it back to normal
<venik> when I reboot kubuntu 8.04, it often reboots in 640X480 screen format, and I have to copy a fresh xorg.conf on the old one, to get it back.  What is going on?
<flaccid> DrSilent: i should be on a break, but the simple solution is sudo apt-get install --reinstall kdm
<venik> KDE3
 * flaccid runs off now to eat and drink
<_CrashMaster_> DrSilent: KMenu / System Settings / Advanced / Login Manager, then click the DEFAULTS button
<wimpies>  kdescreensaver seems to be locked after resume from hibernation ... How can I disable that ?
<DrSilent> I did that crashmaster, it no worky
<DrSilent> so full resinatll huh
<DrSilent> guess i'll try that
<ubuntu__> hi again i checked now i get grub error 15 after updating
<coopafiol> guau aca todo en ingles
<coopafiol> no hay alguno que hable en español
<_CrashMaster_> !es | coopafiol
<flaccid> _CrashMaster_: that doesn't always work because its pretty buggy in systemsettings there which is why its stuffed to bein with, but i hope it does..
<ubottu> coopafiol: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
 * flaccid minimises konv to tray
<coopafiol> gracias muy amable
<venik> when I reboot kubuntu 8.04, it often reboots in 640X480 screen resolution, and I have to copy a fresh xorg.conf on the old one, to get it back.  What is going on?
<ubuntu__> i get grub error 15 after updating and restart i just installed the system
<genii> LamerMan: Maybe here someplace http://www.gnuarm.org/files.html
<ubuntu__> any idea or i have to reinstall the systemagain?
<genii> ubuntu__: That error indicates it can't find the kernel on the device you are trying to boot from.
<LamerMan> genii thanks, there are no pre-built packages as i know, i tried to find toolchain in deb files, not to compile it from sources. :)
<ubuntu__> genii: so how to solve this?? ijust install the kubuntu 7.10 and update the packages
<genii> ubuntu__: Was the update interrupted, or go badly?
<flaccid> its actually a bug. i've had kubuntu update the wrong location on me many times
<ubuntu__> genii: yes it said some puckiges had errors while downloading
<llutz> ubuntu__: pastebin the output of "ls -l /boot" and your /boot/grub/menu.lst please
<flaccid> its usually +1 or -1 in the menu.list location
<ubuntu__> im using the kubuntu desktop cd and run it in consol the output was
<ubuntu__> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root  424317 2007-10-15 01:39 abi-2.6.22-14-generic
<ubuntu__> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root   75311 2007-10-15 01:39 config-2.6.22-14-generic
<ubuntu__> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 7123733 2007-10-16 22:10 initrd.img-2.6.22-14-generic.bak
<ubuntu__> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root  103204 2007-09-28 10:06 memtest86+.bin
<ubuntu__> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root  823535 2007-10-15 01:39 System.map-2.6.22-14-generic
<ubuntu__> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 1764280 2007-10-15 01:39 vmlinuz-2.6.22-14-generic
<grendal_prime> ok guys back from training, now.   This keyboard config thing is really makeing me crazy.  I dont understand how this could go this long as a bug...its just really anoying and totally limiting on the laptop.  I cannot use alt-tab, i cannot use any of the fn keys on my keyboard.  It seems to be something totally related to the kubuntu distro (ie ubuntu does not seem to suffer from this) so it leads me to believe that it is simply a
<grendal_prime> configuration issue.
<flaccid> lol
<flaccid> grendal_prime: which kde version?
<grendal_prime> but i cant find any helpfull information regarding this from google.
<grendal_prime> 3.5.8
<grendal_prime> 7.1 distrobution.
<flaccid> grendal_prime: try creating a new user and see if that user has the same problem or not
<flaccid> llutz: user gone
<grendal_prime> flaccid ya same problem for the new user.
<flaccid> grendal_prime: maybe bug the people in #kde
<Dr_Willis_> I got an odd keyboard issue  the alt-right arrow key combo seems to repeate very fast. Not sure if its compiz specific or not.. since i cant find anything other then the compiz cube/task switcher to make it do it..  or to test.
<Dr_Willis_> wonder if all these keyboard issues are some how related to a deeper problem
<flaccid> there a lots of these issues in kde4 as well
<maduser> unlike konsole
<flaccid> 'oh my alt - tab aint working anymore for no reason' randomly
<Dr_Willis_> im seeing this under gnome and kde 3
<Dr_Willis_> not tried kde4
<flaccid> i rea that..
<flaccid> read even
<grendal_prime> and i had a friend call me up he installed latest kubuntu and had the same issue
<grendal_prime> tried that flaccid
<Dr_Willis_> Hmm.. This is weird.. I can ping google.com from my laptop.. but i get host unreachable for  pinging the router at 192.168.1.1
<flaccid> its kind of ironic how its all open source yet these problems are not easily fixed :)
<Dr_Willis_> What the heck :)
<flaccid> try to traceroute it Dr_Willis_
<flaccid> see what that says
<Dr_Willis_> I wonder if it had to do with me having wireless and wired both plugged in.. then turning off the wireless. :)
<Dr_Willis_> i think it finally started working
<Dr_Willis_> gee does it mixx the 2 together if i download somthing? :)
<genii> Probably not unless you're running some bandwidth aggregator
<Dr_Willis_> first time ive evern actially HAD a machine with wireless working under linux
<Dr_Willis_> Im so used to using static ips and editing the host file. not sure what to do with a machine that has 2 ips :) one wirless one wired.
<Drk_Guy> Hi guys!
<Drk_Guy> I've just downloaded kde4 for my ubuntu hardy, originally with gnome
<Drk_Guy> But gnome apps look funny
<Drk_Guy> They just don't mix with the look and feel of the system
<DrSilent> that doesn't sound very surprising...
<Drk_Guy> lol
<Drk_Guy> Gtk won't mix right with Qt, right?
<Dr_Willis_> mix? I mix and match kde/gnome apps all the time and never have issues.
<flaccid> Drk_Guy: you can install gtk-qt-engine and config it through system settings - appearance or wait for the new one they are developing which will be better, but the current one is ok for kde3
<Dr_Willis_> but kde4 is still a work in progress
<Drk_Guy> I'm gonna download replacements for gtk apps
<flaccid> ie. gtk styles and fonts..
<Daisuke_Ido> Drk_Guy: good luck
<Drk_Guy> flaccid, i'll try to install that
<flaccid> Drk_Guy: you may not need to :)
<Drk_Guy> lol
<Drk_Guy> woah
<Drk_Guy> Kde was running without kwin
<Drk_Guy> XD
<flaccid> haha
<Drk_Guy> Is it running with metacity?
<Drk_Guy> Nice, i ran compiz and now apps focus by mouse hovering
<Drk_Guy> I want it the classic way
<Dr_Willis_> focus follows mouse.. is the 'classic' way :)
<Dr_Willis_> from way way way back :)
<Drk_Guy> lol
<Drk_Guy> Apple Lisa or what?
<Drk_Guy> XD
<Dr_Willis_> Like 1986 and befor. :)
<flaccid> well you do need a window manager and ccsm can change the focus behaviour how you want
<Drk_Guy> Ok, i'll try to do it with ccsm
<Drk_Guy> But in gnome, it kept with the "modern" way
<Dr_Willis_> ccsm takes over a lot of things.
<Dr_Willis_> never noticed where the focus follows mouse setting is at.
<Dr_Willis_> well compiz takes over. :)
<Drk_Guy> lol
<Dr_Willis_> its mass confuseion and anarchy all over again!
<flaccid> a window manager is a window manager. when kwin leaves the scene, it leaves
<Drk_Guy> I'm downloading the best linux media player available - amarok
<grendal_prime> looks like gnome power-manager does the trick
<Drk_Guy> XD
<flaccid> Drk_Guy: its not a media player
<flaccid> its just an audio player :)
<Drk_Guy> :/ your kinda right
<Daisuke_Ido> not kinda, completely.
<Drk_Guy> But i like to call it media player for some reason
<Drk_Guy> XD
<genii> windows-isms
<Dr_Willis_> Well if MS can call their Pice-o-poo a media player... i guess anything can be called that. :)
<flaccid> haha
<Drk_Guy> lol
<Daisuke_Ido> certainly the best audio collection manager i've used
<Drk_Guy> Wingubs s*** player
<Drk_Guy> Wsp
<ahmed> hi today i installed kubuntu 7.10 and updated the packages after the updateing finished i got the error that some packegs error while downloded when i restart the system i got the error 15 file not found now i installed the system again and i want to update but im afraid to get the same error again what i have to do ?
<Drk_Guy> ahmed, you installed packages with downlaoding errors
<flaccid> genii should be able to help ahmed
<Drk_Guy> ahmed, You got to download them all
<fulat2k> hi folks, may i know what's the best way to re-install grub after installing xp on an existing kubuntu system?
<Drk_Guy> ahmed, Because if you install only a piece of them, it will update wrong stuff
<ahmed> Drk_Guy: i just install and update i select all to update
<Drk_Guy> fulat2k, konsole, grub, find /boot/grub/stage1, grub install...
<Drk_Guy> ahmed, download ALL packages, do not let it update if it downloaded only a part of it
<genii> flaccid: For some issues that will be taking a long time to rectify I can't really, because I'm getting yanked away here for extended periods today
<fulat2k> Drk_Guy: i'm trying it out on a livecd b4 installing xp.  but find /boot/grub/stage1 says Error 15: File not found.  i currently have my boot partition in hd(0,7).
<Drk_Guy> Kde apps are bigger in size than gnome ones
<Drk_Guy> fulat2k, if you knwo you have it there, proceed
<flpwch> is there a timeframe for kubuntu packages for kde4.0.80
<Drk_Guy> flpwch, I just installed kde4 ;)
<flaccid> genii: Drk_Guy is getting close to the gist of it
<Drk_Guy> flpwch, all of them are ready
<fulat2k> Drk_Guy: just do setup(hd0,7) ?
<flpwch> oh, sweet
<Drk_Guy> :)
<flpwch> i didn't know if they were still the kde4.0 stuff
<Drk_Guy> fulat2k, yeah, make sure your menu.lst is right
<ahmed> Drk_Guy:i u se adept updater i make fetch list of update then apply update how do i know the some downloading goes wrong??
<Drk_Guy> ahmed, synaptic told me if there were d/l errors, i dnt know for adept dude, sorry
<fulat2k> Drk_Guy: cool.  well, hope it'll re-install itself in the MBR then.
<flaccid> fulat2k: you need to re-install grub
<Drk_Guy> :)
<Drk_Guy> I'll transform this ubuntu into kubuntu
<fulat2k> flaccid: i'm thinking of these steps: root(hd0,7)  setup(hd0)
<Drk_Guy> XD
<flaccid> ahmed: you may need to reinstall grub too if you get error 15 still after find /boot/grub/stage1 in grub prompt
<ahmed> Drk_Guyok: i'll install synaptic and use it it willbe safe
<Drk_Guy> ahmed, I wouldn't do so, but your free to do it
<flaccid> you guys need to do what Drk_Guy has advised and confirm that grub is installed properly first. if it is, it will return the correct location
<Drk_Guy> :)
<ahmed> Drk_Guy: u told me u r using synaptic and it tell u if something wrong??
<Drk_Guy> Woah, this cahnnel reamins real calmed down compared to #ubuntu
<Drk_Guy> ahmed, I just switched to kde
<Dr_Willis_> we are all on prozak :)
<Drk_Guy> ahmed, I was using gnome
<flaccid> i never get help in that channel when i go there it feels like an over populated cess pool :p
<flpwch> this is weird
<ahmed> Drk_Guy: then what u think i have to do now?? anyone using kde here
<Dr_Willis_> you can only stand   'i deleted everyting from the panel, how do i get it back' so many times. :)
<flpwch> if the kubuntu 4.1b1 packages are out
<flpwch> why isn't sudo aptitude upgrade doing them?
<Drk_Guy> ahmed, Just use adept
<flaccid> !kde4 | flpwch
<ubottu> flpwch: KDE 4.0.5 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. Packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.5.php - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<flpwch> woop
<ahmed> Drk_Guy: and if it  give me error after updating the some package have error while downloading what i have to do??? if i restarted the system i will face the same grub error
<Drk_Guy> ahmed, cancel update and restart it, dont worry, it'll ask you if you want to proceed with download errors
<Drk_Guy> ahmed, if it asks, say no and retry updating
<flaccid> just fix the grub problem first
<ahmed> Drk_Guy: it didnt aask me at all it says the error after finished update
<Drk_Guy> ahmed, weird, it shouldn't proceed with download errors
<flaccid> ahmed: please goto grub in konsole, once there please then execute find /boot/grub/stage1 and let us know what it returns
<ahmed> Drk_Guy: that what happened with me last ime today
<tvrtko> hello
<Drk_Guy> ahmed, retry, i really don't know how adept works
<ahmed> flaccid:Error 15: File not found
<ahmed> flaccid: Error 15: File not found   the same error i got after update and restart
<Drk_Guy> lol
<Drk_Guy> Then something erased grub
<ahmed> what i have to do?? im not experience with linux
<flaccid> ahmed: pretty easy one sec
<ahmed> ok
<flaccid> ahmed: are you in the livecd or the normal install ?
<Drk_Guy> flaccid, I can't seem to fing gtk-qt-engine configuration module
<ahmed> now im in normall install
<flaccid> Drk_Guy: you need to install it
<ahmed> something happened weired now i logged off once i didnt push any button
<Drk_Guy> flaccid, done
<flaccid> ahmed: can you pastebin sudo fdisk -l just so i can confirm the disk location ?
<flaccid> Drk_Guy: should be in system settings - appearance now
<ahmed> /dev/sda1            2551        4997    19655527+   7  HPFS/NTFS
<ahmed> /dev/sda2               1         124      995998+  82  Linux swap / Solaris
<ahmed> /dev/sda3   *         125        2550    19486845   83  Linux
<flaccid> right
<Drk_Guy> flaccid, which package enables me to use spanish lang, my mom only speaks spanish
<flaccid> Drk_Guy: no idea sorry
<Drk_Guy> flaccid, rats
<flaccid> Drk_Guy: im just a dumb aussie :)
<inaety> i just reformatted and installed 8.04.  before ubuntu asked me if i wanted the nvidia drivers installed and did it for me.  Where did that go, it isn't asking me? and envy isn't seeming to work
<flaccid> ahmed: bare with me ahmed, im trying to remember and make sure this is right give me 5mins please
<flaccid> inaety: kdesudo jockey-kde
<ahmed> flaccid: ok man im waitning
<Drk_Guy> flaccid, XD
<inaety> nice flaccid
<flaccid> inaety: aka Hardware Drivers Manager
<inaety> flaccid: hmm i probably could have thought that on my own.  but thanks :) i didn't know it was called jockey
<flaccid> inaety: yeah tis where the it comes from coolio
<inaety> flaccid: will it edit my xorg for me
<genii> Lunchtime. I'll be here for the next 45 minutes slid or so.
<genii> *solid
<Drk_Guy> Is there an equivalent to "gtk-window-decorator" in kde4?
<genii> flaccid: Progress on the grub front yet?
<flaccid> ahmed: i found a guide that is going to be easier than me explaining. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows#head-9f28b5a7f41d3659b2ae759665f8bc89ed5b351d if you follow that and subsitute the hda/hda2 for your sda/sda2 then you should be cool
<genii> Drk_Guy: kde-window-decorator, of course
<Drk_Guy> I think it was qt, lol
<flaccid> genii: just a basic reinstall of grub
<flaccid> inaety: yep
<Drk_Guy> genii, i like compiz's effects, but i would like to mantain the system theme
<ahmed> flaccid: ok i'll see it if i have proplem or something didnt understant i'll ask u ok man
<flaccid> ahmed: sounds good
<inaety> flaccid: thank you!
<flaccid> np
<inaety> now i can get my psx emulation on
<inaety> :P
<Drk_Guy> lol, this is crazy
<flaccid> its always crazy!
<genii> Drk_Guy: I think kde-window-decorator is in package compiz-kde. Anyhow it tries to use your rgular kde themes under compiz
<lat> (network-admin:7562): Gtk-WARNING **: Unknown property: GtkComboBox.items   <==<< How do I fix this?
<Drk_Guy> Rats
<Drk_Guy> this kicker replacement sucks, i'm gonna install the classic kicker
<flaccid> lat: ask in #ubuntu or the channel for the gtk program you are running?
<flaccid> i was impressed with compiz-kde, it works pretty good
<lat> flaccid, thanks!
<Drk_Guy> compiz-kde rocks
<flaccid> np lat
<Drk_Guy> Plasma sucks
<flaccid> lol
<Drk_Guy> How can i replace plasma with kicker?
<flaccid> its actually really good except the bugs and issues with other things
<Drk_Guy> I mean, everything is distorted, i can't get it back to normal
<flaccid> Drk_Guy: wrong channel. goto #kde4
<Drk_Guy> The things are wrongly placed
<genii> Also in #kubuntu-kde4 is kde4 specific help
<ahmed> flaccid: ok one last question befor i go with this do i have to do it now or after update??
<genii> lat: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-system-tools/+bug/206291       I'm not sure if there is any fix currently
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 206291 in gnome-system-tools "[network-admin] Gtk-WARNING **: Unknown property: GtkComboBox.items" [Undecided,New]
<flaccid> ahmed: probably best to finish your updates first, but in theory it shouldn't matter
<ahmed> ok i'll update first thanks man
<ik_> hi guys..
<ik_> i have a problem with my videocard
<ik_> i just had to reinstall kubuntu, because it would only give me a blank screen
<ik_> im now running KDE with the standard drivers, although they WORK, its far from optimal.
<ik_> i cant have a higher res than 800x600, and cant run any 3D games/programs
<flaccid> ik_: which kubuntu versin?
<ik_> latest, 8.04
<ik_> just burned, and installed
<vipex> Hello
<flaccid> ik_: what is your lspci|grep VGA from konsole?
<ik_> lemme check (1sec..)
<vipex> Why java isnt working with mozilla firefox?:O
<ik_> ATI Technologies Inc M71 [Mobility Radeon X2100] (rev ce)
<ik_> i have the hd2300 though
<flaccid> vipex: dont' worry i don't have it working either
<Drk_Guy> XD flaccid
<Drk_Guy> Me neither
<flaccid> ik_: do you have onboard as well
<Dr_Willis_> Hmm.. i think java is working here.
<Drk_Guy> you need something like GCJ, but it won't install
 * flaccid goes to see if he can fix it *again*
<ik_> its onboard, i have a laptop
<vipex> Ok
<genii> My java is also working fine
<flaccid> Drk_Guy: its not that simple!
<flaccid> ik_: so do you have 1 or 2 video cards in your notebook?
<ik_> flaccid: or try to port IE7 with wine XD
<Drk_Guy> Firefox won't have java plugin
<ik_> one
<Drk_Guy> XD ik_
<Drk_Guy> IE7 sucks
<flaccid> ik_: you cannot port something that is closed source. it can run under wine however, i use it for testing :)
<ik_> i know, thats why i proposed it lol
<ik_> :-3
<ik_> thats what i meant lol
<lat> genii, thanks.
 * flaccid is a web dev
<ik_> anyway, my vid card.
<genii> lat: np
<flaccid> ik_: so why is it showing as x2100 when you have a hd ?
<ik_> dunno 0.o
<ik_> i had to start the installation in safe graphics mode
<ik_> otherwise my screen just turns off.
<zorglu_> q. what is the standard procesdure to get cd reading/mp3 and co on 8.04
<flaccid> ik_: but you are sure that there is only 1 graphics card in your system ? if so pastebin lspci
<flaccid> !mp3 | zorglu_
<ubottu> zorglu_: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ik_> i did a paste, why should i have two cards in a laptop lol
<flaccid> ik_: i don't know. i also don't know why its showing a dif card apparently
<ik_> lol, now THAT is why i have a problem :-3
<Dr_Willis_> how do you know its a 2300?
<ik_> it says so in: 1:windows 2: manafacturer site
<zorglu_> flaccid: some cleanup of those pages would be nice :)
<ads_> hi im having real issues with ubuntu ...  kde is working fine but whenever a new install of ubuntu(gnome) leaves me with square zeroes for evry menu item and on the clock... can someone please help ive reinstalled twice now
<flaccid> zorglu_: feel free to do so
<Dr_Willis_> could be  the 2 chipsets are so very closely related
<ActionParsnip> hey all
<ik_> the chipsets are the same, from a series (i think)
<zorglu_> flaccid: each and every time i tried to contribute, i got rejected. now i just suggest :)
<flaccid> ik_: pastebin cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf; cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log; lspci  please
<Dr_Willis_> ads_,  sounds like a font issue to me.  what do you mean by a 'new install of gnome'?
<ActionParsnip> does anyone use clamav?
<ads_> ive just done a apt-get ubuntu-desktop
<ads_> Dr_Willis_: ya i think its encoding fonts or language settings   what may i do?
<flaccid> zorglu_: ah well. don't worry i put up with that all the time too...
<Dr_Willis_> ads_,  no idea. I only use english. so never mess with the  language settings
<ik_> flaccid: thats a LOT of info
<ik_> where do i put that?
<Dr_Willis_> ik_,  use the pastebinit command
<ads_> Dr_Willis_: i havent messed with nay settings its a fresh install?!
<ads_> any*
<flaccid> !pastebin > ik_
<ads_> ive reinstalled gnome (ubuntu) twice now and i keep getting the same issue    i need to fix this
<flaccid> ads_: goto #ubuntu
<ik_> !pastebin?
<ubottu> Factoid pastebin? not found
<Dr_Willis_> ads_,   you could install kubuntu, then isntall ubuntu-desktop if you want gnome that badly
<ads_> flaccid: no help there :(   they dont know or arent answering
<Dr_Willis_> ads_,  could be the cd ihas some bad spots.. or other issues.
<ik_> im a bit new to linux lol (although i can handle it fine so far.)
<flaccid> ads_: thats normal
<Dr_Willis_> ads_,  so basicially on a NEW clean install of ubuntu - your fonts are messed up. is what you mean to say?
<flaccid> ik_: yeah you paste it in the webpage and it will give you a URL for us so you don't flood
<ads_> Dr_Willis_:   i didnt use the cd i used apt-get installl ubuntu-desktop   from kde!!
<flaccid> most of use here can't help too much with gnome
<ik_> i didnt get a URL ^^
<ads_> Dr_Willis_: yes a new install ...  but i am alreay running kubuntu i simply used apt to install ubuntu-desktop  (twice now!!)  but both times i get this error
<ik_> just enough info to make konsole do a clear page.
<Dr_Willis_> ads_,  you need to clarify things a bit then. You Installed Kubuntu, then you did a 'apt-get install ubuntu-desktop' and the GNome fonts are messed up, but not kdes fonts?
<flaccid> ik_: you would of. you goto http://pastebin.ubuntu.com and paste the output then the next page will advise a URL
<zorglu_> q. what is the default sound system used by kubuntu 8.04 ?
<ads_> Dr_Willis_: yes   ... kde is fine
<zorglu_> alsa ? pulse
<flaccid> zorglu_: alsa and arts iirc
<zorglu_> flaccid: ok thanks
<ik_> i can paste, but not everything, because the info doesnt fit on the screen
<genii> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<Dr_Willis_> ads_,  try making a new user, see if it affets them in gnome also.
<ik_> i know what pastebin is now.
<flaccid> ik_: should be able to do it with the mouse
<ads_> Dr_Willis_: ill try that now
<ik_> but: 1 how do i use it, and 2: i cant select ALL the info from the konsole, because it simply doesnt fit in one console screen.
<vipex> Ohh i can play WoW on kubuntu;D
<vipex> Nice
<vipex> Im gonna play
<vipex>  C ya
<Dr_Willis_> well ya can play it with WINE  :)
 * flaccid is sitting next to a WoW junkie
<ik_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/22363/
<ik_> thats the most i can paste.
<flaccid> ik_: thats cool, its enough
<ik_> flaccid: k
<compilerwriter> !DHT
<ubottu> Factoid dht not found
<flaccid> ik_: so it seems you have a VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc M71 [Mobility Radeon X2100] (rev ce)
<ik_> thats 50% true.
<ik_> i have a Ati radeon HD2300 mobile
<flaccid> ik_: you are on hardy?
<ik_> jep
<flaccid> give me 2mins to check this
<ik_> 8.04, just downloaded, and installed
<flaccid> ik_: can you goto kdesudo jockey-kde and let me know what it says?
<genii> ik_: What does device lspci -nn | grep VGA    say? The device code might be useful
<flaccid> genii: its in the pastebin. already requested.
<flaccid> genii: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/22363/
<ik_> one sec.
<genii> flaccid: No device codes there just bus id's etc
<flaccid> yes but it doesn't help in this case
<flaccid> lets see what Hardware Drivers Manager suggests
<ik_> flaccid: on your first question: it says ATI accelerated graphic driver ( i know this screen, i installed it, that makes gaming faster, but it stops working after a reboot)
<ik_> on your second question: 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: ATI Technologies Inc M71 [Mobility Radeon X2100] [1002:7210] (rev ce)
<flaccid> yeah got that in the pastebin
<flaccid> ik_: stops working how?
<genii> OK so 1002:7210 vendor/device combo then
<ik_> it gets slow again
<ik_> and the 3D apps dont start at all.
<flaccid> ik_: i would suggest editing your xorg.conf and changing driver to "ati" as per http://wiki.debian.org/DeviceDatabase/PCI
<ik_> eh, where is xorg.conf located?
<flaccid> ik_: sorry /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ik_> k thx
<flaccid> np
<ik_> so flaccid, i change :
<ik_> Section "Device"
<ik_> 	Identifier	"Configured Video Device"
<ik_> 	Driver		"vesa"
<ik_> EndSection
<flaccid> im not up with all the ins and outs of the video/driver stuff but seems like this card will not work under the restricted driver like you say and the driver db suggests "ati" not "radeon" not sure why
<flaccid> ik_: yep to Driver "ati"
<flaccid> it should work under "radeon" as well although the driver db doesn't say that
<ik_> k
<ik_> ill try ati first.
<flaccid> cool
<ik_> if i dont come back for the coming day, you know it didnt work^^
<flaccid> hehe ok
<ik_> ok, changed it, now i reboot?
<ik_> or what?
<flaccid> ik_: shouldn't need to. just log out to kdm and select restart X from dropdown
<ik_> ok
<genii> flaccid: I'm getting the device identifier codes there in the radeon driver
<softnet> hola alguien habla espa;ol]
<flaccid> genii: URI ?
<Pici> !es | softnet
<flaccid> ati will always work with radeon chips anyway
<ubottu> softnet: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<genii> flaccid: http://cateee.net/lkddb/web-lkddb/DRM.html
<softnet> oki doki
<vipex> Hey whats the finnish kubuntu irc.?
<Dr_Willis_> !fi
<ubottu> Suomenkielinen keskustelu (K)Ubuntusta kanavilla #ubuntu-fi ja #kubuntu-fi
<softnet> los buscare soy nuevo en esto
<ik_> im back,
<heartagram> vannak itt magyarok?
<ik_> the screen is still working :-3
<Dr_Willis_> that close vipex ?
<vipex> thx
<heartagram> vipex
<Dr_Willis_> fi could be some other language. :) i just guessed
<heartagram> segítenél nekem?
<ik_> now what did i do to check my videocard again?
<flaccid> genii: fair enough. i was using the debian db as its closer to ubuntu. however the question originally was more about whether the restricted driver would work. we know that both ati and radeon should work with a radeon chipset..
<flaccid> ik_: lspci | grep -i direct    <-- what does that say
<genii> Yup
<ik_> w00t, nothing!
<flaccid> oops
<flaccid> wrong command
<ik_> :-3
<ik_> VGA
<flaccid> glxinfo | grep -i direct
<flaccid> ^^ sorry ik_ getting late for me
<ads_> Dr_Willis_: i cna log into kde with a new user..  but when i try with gnome i am left with the desktop wallpaper and thats it
<ik_> :-3
<ik_> np
<ik_> here it comes:
<ik_> The program 'glxinfo' is currently not installed.  You can install it by typing:
<ik_> sudo apt-get install mesa-utils
<ik_> bash: glxinfo: command not found
<ik_> ^^
<jussi01> ik_: so do what it says :)
<flaccid> ik_: hmm fair enough. do a sudo apt-get install mesa-utils
<ik_> ok:
<ik_> direct rendering: No (If you want to find out why, try setting LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose)
<ik_> OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect
<flaccid> ads_: this really isn't the place for gnome support
<ads_> flaccid: sorry :(   #ubuntu is useless   ill try again
<flaccid> ik_: ok well now you get into ATI 3d issues which at 3am for me im not up for
<ik_> ok lol
<flaccid> your card is at least working for 2D
<ik_> ^.^
<Dr_Willis_> ads_,  you really should write down all the different things you have been doing and clarify exactly what does/where.  and put it in a pastebin site. this sounds like a deep problem
<flaccid> ik_: might i suggest the #ati guys at this stage?
<jhutchins_wk> There may be others around who are though.  Generally ATI is very poor unless you're on their very latest card, which was released with Linux drivers included.
<flaccid> jhutchins_wk: thats not true!
<ik_> well, i did install the drivers from ati.com once.
<flaccid> im on an old card with no issues, this user is on a new card :p
<jhutchins_wk> Ok, well, their 2D support is flawless.
<flaccid> ik_: ah that could very well be the problem!
<ik_> but that fucked Kubuntu up so much i had to reinstall ^^
<flaccid> right
<ik_> i just did a reinstall
<_CrashMaster_> !coc
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<ik_> about a hour ago
<jhutchins_wk> ik_: language please.
<jhutchins_wk> ik_: Fun way to spend your day, eh?
<flaccid> don't worry ati 3d issues can go on for days!
<ik_> ow, right, sorry
<ik_> jep
<ik_> i reinstalled kubuntu 3x today
<ik_> *yay*
<flaccid> its extremely woeful
<flaccid> hey im on ati
<softnet> como le cambio de idioma a kubuntu
 * ik_ 's eye haz a little spaz.
<flaccid> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV350 [Mobility Radeon 9600 M10]
<softnet> ayudaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<softnet> sorry esque no puedo cambiar el idioma a kubuntu
<softnet> please :p
<flaccid> thats what im using with compiz fusion w/ all effects including a nice cube heh
<Pici> !es | softnet
<ubottu> softnet: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<genii> Pici: Thanks
<flaccid> ik_: don't worry ati users get used to it :)
<ik_> multi lang bot ^^
<ik_> i know.
<ik_> i guess im making some eyebrow muscles know.
<ik_> *now.
<flaccid> ik_: i feel your frustration. trust me. i spent 3 days to fix 3d once back in feisty
<ik_> lol
<ik_> i had something similar on my old rage3d back a year ago or so..
<ik_> i thought: maybe i can setup a server on this old rig ^^
<flaccid> well its even harder with fglrx restricted driver. you are not even using that..
<ik_> *should be easy. right?*
<flaccid> nothing is easy with ATI
<ik_> well. THAT is true.
<ik_> so i guess im back at the start, except from the fact i now know there is a #ati channel ^^
<flaccid> which is why i bought my housemate an nvidia 9600GT for playing WoW in wine instead of an ATI HD*
<ik_> lol
<flaccid> ik_: pretty much
<jhutchins_wk> Except, supposedly their latest card comes with Linux drivers on the CD, and they're supposed to be good ones.
<dr_Willis>  supposedly :)
<flaccid> yeah but it depends which card
<flaccid> and i aint seen anyone with it yet
<genii> jhutchins_wk: I've found the drivers are for RedHat
<jhutchins_wk> This is one they released like last week.
<flaccid> omg big ouch!
<dr_Willis> poor ads_ got some messed up gnome going on. :)
<jhutchins_wk> Yeah, I've had problems with stuff before that was only released for RH, or SuSE, or only for a specific kernel - even if they have source.
<ik_> my A+ SW teacher had some drivers.. but they where out of date.
<ik_> he has the EXACT same laptop as me lol
<genii> jhutchins_wk: Asus motherboards are like that too, the souce code is on their cds but it's again all redhat centric
<flaccid> well im making do with my 9600 but im actually lucky compared to some of the users i help here
<flaccid> redhat has it over debian thats for sure. always been that way in the corp
<ik_> isnt there something like NDISwrapper for ati drivers lol
<flaccid> ouch
<ik_> (ow wait, that wouldnt help anyway.)
<RiotingPacifist> does anybody know much about the changes to the wireless stack?
<dr_Willis> RiotingPacifist,  it finally works for me. :)
<RiotingPacifist> Ive alwaysed managed to get it working, but previously i could have 1 card working twice, i cant seem to do it anymore :(
<jhutchins_wk> !info dkms | ik_
<ubottu> ik_: dkms (source: dkms): Dynamic Kernel Module Support Framework. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.19-0ubuntu2 (hardy), package size 50 kB, installed size 352 kB
<ik_> dkms?
<kurumim> alguém pode me dizer o cmd p atualizar sistema!!!
<jhutchins_wk> ik_: Helps w/ rebuilding propietary modules when you upgrade kernels.
<jhutchins_wk> ik_: May also help w/ initial install.
<Pici> !br | kurumim
<ubottu> kurumim: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<ik_> ok. if that helps me :D
<RiotingPacifist> ik_: ati has fairly good OSS drivers though, not quite good enough for compiz in hardy (but aparently the SVN version is even faster) NVIDA has good but closed sourced drivers, intel dont make good graphics chips (well not up to ati/nvidia anyway
<msi> cambiar a kubuntu spañol
<RiotingPacifist> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<msi> gracias
<ik_> lol &&
<ik_> ^6
<RiotingPacifist> de nada
 * ik_ hammers on shift...
<ik_> ^^
<jhutchins_wk> !find docsis
<ubottu> File docsis found in torrus-common, wireshark-common
<jhutchins_wk> !info torrus
<ubottu> Package torrus does not exist in hardy
<jhutchins_wk> !info torrus-common
<ubottu> torrus-common (source: torrus): Universal front-end for Round-Robin Databases (common files). In component universe, is extra. Version 1.0.5-2 (hardy), package size 481 kB, installed size 3036 kB
<lg188> hello
<lg188> how set the volume to it's limit's ?
<vipex> can i have the finnish irc channel link again?
<RiotingPacifist> !fi
<ubottu> Suomenkielinen keskustelu (K)Ubuntusta kanavilla #ubuntu-fi ja #kubuntu-fi
<RiotingPacifist> is that finish?
<vipex> yh
<lg188> !ja
<ubottu> 日本語の場合は #ubuntu-jp または #kubuntu-jp を参照して下さい
<vipex> ty
<flaccid> lg188: kmix
<lg188> did that
<lg188> i did all know to me
<lg188> also in app
<malik_> hi all,
<lg188> hi
<malik_> please any one help me installing nvidia drivers for Geforce 7200 GS on kubuntu 8.04
<softnet> cual es el canal de ubuntu es
<_CrashMaster_> !es | softnet
<ubottu> softnet: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<jhutchins_wk> !nvidia | malik
<ubottu> malik: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<jhutchins_wk> Don't know if that's current.
<lg188> !kmix
<ubottu> kmix is KDE's soundcard mixer program. Though small, it is full-featured. The program should give controls for each of your soundcards. KMix supports several platforms and sound drivers. Go to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kmix for complete information.
<msi> español please
<Pici> !es | msi
<ubottu> msi: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<msi> gracias
<zhog> Hello ladies and gentlemen
<twobitwork> what version of x.org does kubuntu KDE4 use?
<zhog> It seems Kubuntu 8.04 install DVD has some problems booting completely, anyone can help ?
<RiotingPacifist> same as kde3 which is to say 1:7.3+10ubuntu10 which i think means 7.3
<vipex> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
<vipex> ops
<sexwax> hi, I need to resize and erase some partition, wich application should I use?
<zhog> Why ubuntu boots only with wubi on my FAT32 partition but fails to boot from the livecd (i get busybox)?
<flaccid> !partition | sexwax
<ubottu> sexwax: Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in !GNOME under !Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For !Edgy and later, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<rickest> sexwax: fdisk, fsdisk, or GParted LiveCD to do it w/ a GUI
<rickest> sexwax: er, middle one was supposed to be sfdisk
<sexwax> wow tnx people :D
<RiotingPacifist> zhog: check the cd for defects
<twobitwork> sexwax: use the gparted CD because its smart about resizing partitions with i.e. windows filesystems on them
<lg188> what is the offtopic channel ?
<zhog> thank you RP but then why i got zero problems with wubi ? i get the same joke with buth an ubuntu cd and kubuntu DVD
<lg188> !offtopic
<ubottu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<flaccid> lg188: its on topic
<flaccid> oh my apologies lg188 see you in there then
<zhog> but i'll check the isos anyway, what program should i use ? K3b is buggy on my kubuntu 6.10
<zhog> duh ! i can check the DVD on startup !
<twobitwork> zhog: you can also md5sum them
<zhog> yes, i know but i don't know the proggie to use ;-)
<twobitwork> md5sum?
<zhog> terminal mamd5sum is uppose :-D
<twobitwork> as in "md5sum /dev/cdrom" in a terminal :)
<zhog> found ! thank you :-)
<jim88> hi all .. can anyone tell me how to change the BUM for Kubuntu?  When I uncheck Gnome under services it stops auto booting
<jim88> can anyone tell me how to change my BUM to boot KDE and not GNOME?  I am using gutsy
<Pici> jim88: You want the kdm to come up instead of gdm?
<jim88> yes at my sign in window
<Pici> jim88: sudo dpgk-reconfigure gdm
<Pici> er, dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<genii> bootup manager <> login manager
<jim88> ok, so I have 2 choices of doing it?
<Pici> jim88: No, just the second one where I spelled the command properly.
<genii> If kubuntu-desktop or kdm are not installed the sudo dkpg-reconfigure gdm won't give you option of kdm
<jim88> it boots into kde but the sign in is gnome
<flaccid>  sudo dkpg-reconfigure kdm should do the trick
<jim88> ok, let me try it brb
<Pici> I assumed that he already had kdm and gdm installed already
<zhog> Raaah !
<zhog> the .iso is ok but the burned DVD has a different md5sum !
<famille> salu
<zhog> What am i supposed to do !, re-burn again !!? But i burned at the slowest speed (4X)
<zhog> Is there a trick to avoid errors when burning a DVD ? or maybe installing from the kubuntu .iso ?
<jim88> thank you all it worked
<jussi01> !install | zhog
<ubottu> zhog: Ubuntu can be installed in a lot of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall. Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<jussi01> !usb | zhog
<ubottu> zhog: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<zhog> Thank you
<B4S3M> i cant upgrade from 8.04 CD ... what can i do ?
<flaccid> throw it out the window!
<twobitwork> microwave it
<zhog> B4s3M: you've got a sytem older than 7.10 ?
<B4S3M> why i check for issue using cat /etc/issue i print ubuntu 7.10
<B4S3M> it prints*
<B4S3M> but somehow am using KDE right now
<zhog> Then you should be able to upgrade but since i am quite a n00b, i won't give potentially dangerous technical advice
 * genii makes more coffee
 * compilerwriter stands ready with whiskey to add to the coffee
<genii> compilerwriter: :)
<[Relic]> Hello :)
<ixenakis> hello :-)))
 * compilerwriter adds whiskey to genii's coffee
<llutz> caffeine is unhealthy
<genii> compilerwriter: I'll have to hide that one, I'm still at work here
<genii> llutz: Probably :)
 * compilerwriter laughs heartily
<bassem> guys ... how can i update to Kubntu 8.04 from alternate CD ?
<[Relic]> anyway to force the system tray to stack icons?
<genii> bassem: Botom of this page has instructions http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<bassem> genii: i tried kdesu "sh /cdrom/cdromupgrade" ... but it does nothing
<bassem> and whn i try kdesu " /cdrom/cdromupgrade" ... it prints an error " no such command"
<genii> bassem: Try opening up /media/cdrom     or so and looking for the file
<bassem> cdromupgrade ?
<genii> Yup
<bassem> cudnt find it ?
<bassem> cudnt find it* :S
<zhog> back
<zhog> hmm.. K3B told me the DVD i just burned was ok but md5sum disagrees !
<zhog> (i am still trying to install kubuntu form the DVd iso, which is a good one )
<flaccid> zhog: hardy livecd or hardy dvd
<FoxIII> Trying to set up my wireless card, the instructions I followed told me to type: sudo ndiswrapper -i BLKWGDv7.sys but it says that it can only be done with an INF file. Obviously on trying this I am shown an error. What could I be doing wrong?
<zhog> i tried to boot from buth the gnome CD or KDE DVD and failed to go beyond busybox
<zhog> and a wubi installation went just fine
<zhog> but boots slowly, of course
<djdarkman> hello, my girlfriend bought a laptop, her webcam didn`t work, the vedor`s response was depressing but, it found a solution how should I file a but/request about it?
<bassem> genii: u still here ?
<genii>  At the moment yes. But back and forth to work
<genii> bassem: Are there any contents at all in the /media/cdrom directory (or equivelent)
<genii> eg: Is the cd meing even mounted there
<genii> meing->being
<pietrek> Witam
<genii> !pl
<ubottu> Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<genii> FoxIII: I'm not seeing any text of yours here
<FoxIII> genii, really? I'll send again.
<lg188> idd FoxIII
<JoshOvki> FoxIII: thre you are
<CostaRicanQuaker> genii: i got an old kubuntu 5.10 cd, after all my isos came out bad, so i started installing and made a partition so my discs are half and half, thing is, i stopped installing hwen it said that it was going to format both the created partition and the windows one with all its files, so i stopped as i didn't want it to erase all my stuff, i backed up some of the files i have on windows
<lg188> i ghave som life sings
<FoxIII> Trying to set up my wireless card, the instructions I followed told me to type: sudo ndiswrapper -i BLKWGDv7.sys but it says that it can only be done with an INF file. Obviously on trying this I am shown an error. What could I be doing wrong?
<CostaRicanQuaker> but i still don't know how to avoid erasing and still install
<genii> FoxIII: Find the inf file for an XP install to use with it. Likely from the cd with the device or else manufacturer website
<FoxIII> genii, I did try it with the inf file, but it complains about an incorrect location on line 192.
<genii> FoxIII: Is this some broadcom? You may need the fwcutter stuff as well
<FoxIII> genii, It's a belkin card
<ik_> what was the console command for listing all tasks again? ( i forgot >.<)
<genii> FoxIII: No offhand idea then, although you are right it should use a INF and not SYS file in that command
<genii> ik_: ps ax     or:  top
<ik_> ow, right, thx
<FoxIII> genii, Thanks. I'll look in the inf file and see if I can see what the problem is.
<kirkt> hey guys, how do i install JDK in 7.10 ?
<Dekans> sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jdk
<kirkt> thanks
<eagles0513875> hey guys
<BluesKaj> kirkt, make sure to look for the agreement and agree, or it won't install
<kirkt> huh?
<BluesKaj> kirkt, if you use the detailed look in adept ..it''l be obvious in apt , cuz the install will stall
<kirkt> i just did apt-get though
<kirkt> its downloading so far
<ikonia> djdarkman: thanks for storming out of ubuntu in a strop.
<msi> hola buenas tardes
 * djdarkman googles for the word "strop"
<eagles0513875> !es | msi
<ubottu> msi: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<ikonia> djdarkman: it means a sulk
<msi> okis
<eagles0513875> is anyone having issues with kopete and msn
<Gustin> as in it won't connect?
<eagles0513875> ya
<Gustin> yup
<eagles0513875> Gustin: have u tried pidgin
<eagles0513875> *you
<Gustin> I am just using pidgin
<Gustin> heh
<djdarkman> ikonia: just last words, but ban me if you wish
<Gustin> it seems to be working
<eagles0513875> Gustin: im using kopete
<eagles0513875> i am goign to see if a reboot will fix anything
<eagles0513875> im even having amarok issues
<Gustin> kopete is not working
<Gustin> pidgin is
<Gustin> for me at least
<Gustin> I have not really looked into the problem yet
<ikonia> djdarkman: I've got zero authority to ban you, nor would I want to, but coming into an ubuntu channel and complaining that unstable drivers that are early are not in the kernel is of no value, and when you have it expalined to you sulking and running off is not really the best way to have a good reputation
<eagles0513875> Gustin: have any updated pkgs been released yet
<Gustin> none that I can see
<Gustin> I don't really track the dev/rc stuff anymore
<eagles0513875> Gustin: nothing im going to reboot and ill let you know if it fixes it
<Gustin> rebooting did nothing for me
<Gustin> and it is broken on two machines
<eagles0513875> lol
<eagles0513875> Gustin: did you file a bug report
<eagles0513875> if you did i can confirm your bug report
<Gustin> at first I thought it was a 7.10 problem (my desktop at home), but my 8.04 laptop does not connect either
<Gustin> I have not filled one out yet
<eagles0513875> im on 8.04
<eagles0513875> Gustin: if you file one i will confirm it for you
<eagles0513875> Gustin: just provide me a link
<djdarkman> ikonia: I don`t need/want good reputation, I just tried to help, but to no avail, so I said what I wanted to, I tried, and I can`t do more, having the option to use unstable drivers, and be warned is not to the same as not having them at all, that`s all, I don`t realy care if it would work in ubuntu or the vanilla kernel, I just wanted to help out the people with this hardware
<eagles0513875> Gustin: ill be right back amarok isnt working as well
<ikonia> djdarkman: your missing the point - ubuntu doesnt control the kernel, so saying "ubuntu should include this" is pointless, the kernel is nothing to do with ubuntu
<Gustin> djdarkman: lemme guess, wifi driver issues
<djdarkman> ikonia: nvidia drivers aren`t included in the kernel nor does ati, and friends, if I would be wrong there wouldn`t be fwcutter and other projects out there, than neighter restricted drivers manager wouldn`t exists
<ikonia> djdarkman: its not a restricte binary driver
<djdarkman> Gustin: no, webcam driver
<ikonia> djdarkman: it's an open source driver thats not fit for use
<ikonia> djdarkman: hence why it's not in the kernel
<djdarkman> ikonia: is a closed source driver more fit to be sused than an early open source one? or maybe an early closed source one?
<Coggx> anyone here got a phillips SPC camera?
<Gustin> ubuntu has a pretty recent kernel as it is, asking for a more bleeding edge one is asking for trouble
<ikonia> djdarkman: who said anything about being sued ?
<ikonia> djdarkman: again - I don't think your understanding
<ikonia> djdarkman: however this is not an ubuntu issue so I suggest is't dropped from this channel and other ubuntu ones
<djdarkman> ikonia: *used
<eagles0513875> Gustin: just rebooted its working now
<Gustin> I'll try later, though it has been having issues on and off for a week
<Coggx> anyone here use a MTMini tpye multi touch setup?
<ikonia> djdarkman: yes, a closed source driver that works is more suitable than an unstable open source one, contact the people who maintain the unstable driver and help them make it stable
<Gustin> I don't want to have to shut down my VMs and power them up
<djdarkman> ikonia: #define stable
<Coggx> i have touchlib compiled, and osc
<eagles0513875> Gustin: seems like today i have had the issue
<ikonia> djdarkman: works against supported dependencies
<eagles0513875> Gustin: you know you can pause them
<Gustin> yes, but it takes a while to unpause
<djdarkman> ikonia: I complied it on hardy and it works
<ikonia> djdarkman: one man - well done
<Gustin> almost as long as a normal boot
<ikonia> djdarkman: thats not "stable or supported", as I said take it up with the maintainers - not ubuntu
<Gustin> besides I am at work on my laptop, not the speedies hard drive :)
<djdarkman> ikonia: how do you expect others to do so if they don`t even know that it exists? :)
<ikonia> djdarkman: I don't - I expect for the package maintainers to make it main stream
<Gustin> djdarkman: personal responisibilty?
<ikonia> Gustin: exactly
<ikonia> again though, I suggest this is dropped - this is not an ubuntu issue
<ikonia> its nothing to do with any ubuntu release
<Gustin> there are lots of things I would love to get working today, like my crappy boradcom wifi card
<Gustin> erm broadcom
<djdarkman> Gustin: have that on my own laptop
<eagles0513875> Gustin: talk to me dude i have a broadcom
<Gustin> ther kernel driver does not work still
<eagles0513875> Gustin: works outa box for me just about
<Gustin> even the latest 2.6.25
<djdarkman> and got congratulated for making a site and putting a correct howto there
<eagles0513875> Gustin: do lspci and tell me what exact model it is
<djdarkman> because others had the same issue
<Gustin> BCM94311MCG
<djdarkman> but in hardy all was fixed
<Gustin> I have been following it for the 1.5 years I have had this laptop
<eagles0513875> Gustin: ok i have any older 4306 and with the restricted drivers manager and it finds it not sure about your card
<Gustin> ndiswrapper works, but not the native b43 driver
<djdarkman> Gustin: me too, I was the happiest man, when I got my card working back hten with ndiswrapper
<Gustin> by native I mean upstream kernel.org integrated driver
<eagles0513875> Gustin: when you run dmesg is there a link that comes in that message
<Gustin> ndiswrapper feels like surrender to me :)
<eagles0513875> Gustin: try this site and see if your card is supported yet
<eagles0513875> Gustin: http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Drivers/
<Gustin> especially since I replaced the NIC in my eeepc and it works out of the box with ubuntu
<eagles0513875> Gustin: nice u got an eee and running kubuntu
<Gustin> it works with ndiswrapper
<Gustin> my broadcomm that is
<diego_> hola
<diego_> heyas
<diego_> I need some help
<diego_> to install my webcam
<diego_> can anyone help me?
<djdarkman> yeah but running a binary blob that was compiled for windows under linux is just as evil as running an "unstable" open source driver
<eagles0513875> diego_: explain ur issue in detail and see if anyone can help ya
<eagles0513875> mines working fine there r some bugs in the network manager in regards to wifi and connecting to networks but it works for me
<diego_> basically I run cheese and it appears as if I dont have webcam installed
<diego_> I have a Sony VAIO laptop
<diego_> with webcam included
<diego_> works in Vista.... but doesnt want to work in Ubuntu
<Iro> Hi all i got a quick question: what to add to the boot parameters when it freezes during livecd boot ?
<FoxIII> genii, woo! It's nearly setup! It's picking up the network correctly and the strength of the signal, but when I try putting in the password, it says unable to connect. Here's the stage I've got to so far: http://www.thumoo.com/images/snapshot1.png
<djdarkman> diego_: try lsusb, and google for the device ID
<diego_> I did that
<djdarkman> and nothing diego_?
<diego_> yeah
<diego_> found lots
<diego_> ID 05ca:183b Ricoh Co., Ltd
<diego_> but followed the instructions and nothing....
<eagles0513875> any kernel customizers in here
<diego_> I'll try now with any of the other results in Google
<djdarkman> diego_: you tried this http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&client=opera&rls=en&hs=ffX&q=05ca%3A183b+linux&btnG=Search
<djdarkman> ?>
<FoxIII> diego_, have you looked in the ubuntu hardware list?
<diego_> nope
<Gustin> eagles0513875: I build my own kernels... usually
<pixel386> how do I change power management settings in kubuntu?  I just installed KDE (the kubuntu-desktop package), can't find something similar to the gnome tool
<diego_> trying now
<pixel386> I'd primarily just like to make sure that it recognizes the lid getting closed and then suspends
<Gustin> right click on the battery
<diego_> trying now djdarkman
<eagles0513875> Gustin: your nick registered
<pixel386> the power management in the battery is only temporary/instant stuff
<Gustin> maybe not
<djdarkman> diego_: i hope you find a solution, if you do, post it on the ubuntu wiki, I will do the same, have no other options
<eagles0513875> !register | Gustin
<ubottu> Gustin: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname.
<xfls> hey guy, i have a problem viewing web pages which contain flash baners/videos
<xfls> the cpu usage is over 50% when viewing 1-2 pages
<eagles0513875> Gustin: let me know when u have signed in
<andres> algun latino acá ??
<xfls> and..that's not depending on the browser firefox/opera/konqueror
<eagles0513875> !es | andres
<ubottu> andres: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<eagles0513875> andres: que linuga tu hablas mi amigo
<andres> espanish
<andres> spanish
<andres> latino carnal
<eagles0513875> andres: see channel above
<xfls> that's on kubuntu 8.04 and lates versions of the browsers and adobe flash plugin..can someone help me?
<eagles0513875> !es | andres
<ubottu> andres: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<andres> ok
<eagles0513875> Gustin: did u get my pm dude
<Gustin> eagles0513875: apparently my name is already registered
<diego_> ok, thanks djdarkman
<FoxIII> Woo! Nearly setup my wireless card! It's picking up the network correctly and the strength of the signal, but when I try putting in the password, it says unable to connect. Here's the stage I've got to so far: http://www.thumoo.com/images/snapshot1.png Anyone have any ideas what I need to do now? TIA
<andres> algun otro hispano por aca ??
<diego_> when I try to use the "sudo make" command
<diego_> it tells me this
<diego_> make[2]: *** [/home/diego/Desktop/r5u870/r5u870_md.o] Error 1
<diego_> make[1]: *** [_module_/home/diego/Desktop/r5u870] Error 2
<diego_> make[1]: se sale del directorio `/usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.24-19-generic'
<diego_> make: *** [all] Error 2
<eagles0513875> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<xfls> some suggestions about my problem?
<eagles0513875> !pastebin | diego_
<ubottu> diego_: please see above
<eagles0513875> !patience | xfls
<ubottu> xfls: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<diego_> k
<diego_> sorry
<FoxIII> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<andres> algun latino por acá ??
<andres> de prefenrencia mujer
<jussi01> andres: english only in here please
<andres> foock you jussi01
<andres> im speke spanish  putos gringos
<psyco> Anyone know how to fix the black menus when KDE and Baghira mix?
<eagles0513875> !virtualbox | Gustin
<ubottu> Gustin: virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available in !Gutsy as 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<andres> www.masfresa.com
<andres> www.masfresa.com
<andres> visit www.masfresa.com
<andres> hi !! visit www.masfresa.com
<jtisme> jussi01, not knowing all the rules i gather it is outside the scope of this channel to advertise a web site when not answering a question?
<Roey> Hi, why do I get this weird error when mounting my SD card??  http://forums.opensuse.org/archives/sf-archives/software/345276-unable-mount-removable-media-hal-storage-removable-mount.html  <-- is there a fix for this?
<jussi01> !guidelines | jtisme
<ubottu> jtisme: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<jtisme> jussi01, thanks
<jussi01> jtisme: yw
<Guest58586> can i get a default source.list for 8.04?
<Guest58586> plz?
<szakulec> for the users of S/MIME here, is thawte the best choice for a certificate?
<alanx> good day people
<david_> hey man i need some help
<oldbluebox> I need help as well...
<msi> por favor pa cambiar a español
<david_> what do you need
<oldbluebox> I'm getting an error when i'm trying to install kubuntu on my laptop
<david_> describe it
<oldbluebox> I burned the .iso on a cd, when I install it, about 45% into the installation it says:
<oldbluebox> error, input output, cannot write
<oldbluebox> this may be due to a problem with the hard disk, cd etc.
<david_> are you installing it on a partition
<msi> para cambiar a kubuntu español
<bassem> guys ... how can i update to Kubntu 8.04 from alternate CD ?
<alanx> msi, tranquilo
<oldbluebox> it locked up the first time at 45%, then again at 35%, then again at 48%
<alanx> durante la instalacion puedes elegir el idioma
<oldbluebox> David: im trying just a full install, it gives me 3 options
<david_> is it a partition
<david_> that you are installingit on
<oldbluebox> i'm not really sure what that means, i'm kinda new to this, i'm sorry
<oldbluebox> it asks if I want to do 50% ubuntu and 50%kubuntu, then a full install, then a manual instal
<oldbluebox> install*
<oldbluebox> I chose the full install
<oldbluebox> or the second option.
<oldbluebox> -_-
<jtisme> !sp |msi
<ubottu> Factoid sp not found
<msi> es la tercera vez que instalo Kubuntu,, y caundo actulizo o instalo reinicio y ya..  error 15 : file no found...
<msi> que puede estar pasando..?
<alanx> <msi> mi recomendacion es que instales el kubuntu
<alanx> sin estar conectado al internet
<msi> okis
<alanx> luego de haber instalado el kubuntu lo puedes actualizar
<jtisme> !spanish |msi
<ubottu> msi: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<msi> gracias
<jtisme> msi denada
<alanx> <jtisme>, what are you trying to say?
<alanx> do you know spanish?
<jtisme> alanx very little
<alanx> <jtisme> where are you right now?
<jtisme> alanx in woodstock, ga  usa
<jussi01> !tab | alanx
<ubottu> alanx: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<alanx> ok, thanks
<jussi01> :)
<alanx> anybody want some class of spanish?
<alanx> just for get fun here
<alanx> just a little time
<alanx> no one?
<jtisme> alanx nice of you to offer but i believe that is outside of the channel rules
<jussi01> alanx: not really the place for it - try #kubuntu-offtopic :)
 * jussi01 hugs jtisme
<jtisme> jussi01, i read every single word of the IRC guidlines you sent me. i guess i retained some of it
<jtisme> :)
<jussi01> jtisme: its nice that someone is following the rules :)
<bipolar> Can someone please remind me where KDE3 stores it's global desktop icons? I've set these up before but can't for the life of me remember where they go.
<Gustin> "/usr/share/icons"?
<bipolar> Gustin: thats not it... what I mean is icons that show up on every users desktop.
<bipolar> .desktop files
<Gustin> ahh
<alanx> here I just look how everybody leaves
<psyco> WHat version of KDE is hardy (not 4)
<psyco> 3.2+ ??
<bipolar> psyco: 3.5.9
<psyco> Ahh thank you.
<psyco> Anyone know how to fix the black menus in Baghira?
<mapomapo> salve a tutti
<devil> HI
<philosopher> ... people, i have one question:
<philosopher> i've just installed Kubuntu 8.04 on other PC, which not connected to internet. i need to download ukrainian locale package and Wine. where i can get it?
<wimpies> How can I tell kaffeine to automatically select a certain subtitle language ?
<bipolar> Is anyone using koisktool on hardy?
<bipolar> it seems to be pretty badly broken here.
<bipolar> When I try to setup desktop icons, my desktop becomes set to "/"
<Tokeiito> good evening. i have problem with sound. when i'm trying to launch Amarok, i'm getting xine error, that resurces is busy. how to solve that without restarting PC?
<milaks> Hi. Can I use Wubi installer with one existing kubuntu install image on hard drive, to install kubuntu on my former (ext3) Linux partitions?
<milaks> which do exist
<jeroen__> Hi
<jeroen__> I've got a problem with the screen resolution from my Ubuntu
<jeroen__> I have this computer at a 1024x.. screen but I can only choose 640x480
<philosopher> jeroen__, you probably are using live cd...
<philosopher> jeroen__ in Live CD mode i suppose there is no better resolution support
<enterusername> when was the last time libdvdcss was upadteD?
<enterusername> I can't play any new dvds on my linux box :(
<enterusername> anyone have suggestions?
<jeroen__>  I installed it, then I had the good resolution, I installed all my updates, reboot, and now I have this resolution
<rickest> enterusername: you mean libdvdcss2?
<enterusername> umm yes :)
<enterusername> It doesnt appaer to be working with new cd's
<enterusername> where do i get the latest version ? Lst one i see is 2005 on videolan
<rickest> enterusername: do you get a specific error?
<enterusername> no.. i dont :( I tried SVN on videolan and i got segfault
<enterusername> Is there a repository I can get it from?
<enterusername> rickest: should all dvds work?
<rickest> enterusername: the one in *buntu's Medibuntu respository works fine for me
<philosopher> anyone: can you download a llocale for me and send me that lang pack?
<rickest> enterusername: afaik
<enterusername> ok.. ill look
<enterusername> sigh
<enterusername> It's saying its not installed when it is :S
<enterusername> ill try again later :)
<darkdelusions> What?
<askand> haha is it try that kde4 doesnt allow icons to have more then five characters?
<psyco> Is there a way to change the size of the systray icons???
#kubuntu 2008-06-24
<wimpies> how can I add an action for DVD ? I read somewhere system->preferences->storage manager but I cannot find that menu anywhere
<psyco> Can I resize icons in systray??
<vipex> hello
<vipex> Anyone know's can i download java runtime environment to kubuntu?
<psyco> Yes.
<psyco> Open package manager, search java and get... (sec)
<vipex> O
<vloideh> hi
<genii> sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre sun-java6-plugin
<psyco> yup that
<vloideh> how i can put more channels on konversations?
<vipex> So i do it from konsole
<vipex> ?
<genii> vipex: Yes
<vipex> sudo aptitude install sun-java6-jre-java6-plugin ?
<genii> psyco: Searching the kde site produces no satisfactory answer to resizing syste tray icons, unfortunately.
<genii> *system
<genii> vipex: No
<genii> vipex: sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre sun-java6-plugin
<vipex> ok
<vloideh> i want more channels please
<genii> vloideh: You join whatever other channels by: /j #channelname
<vloideh> thanks but i dont know the list of channels
<Ninjara> 8.04 - Changed ssh_config with "ForwardX11Trusted no" for security reasons, but now remote clients run a bunch slower, and resolution/depth on images and such is very low.  How do I tweak the restrictions imposed on remote clients (using 'ssh -X user@host somecommand'') ?
<Ninjara> Especially getting the clients back up to speed.
<genii> vloideh: Usually you have an idea of what channel you want to go to :) Getting a channel list takes much resources and is discouraged.
<genii> vloideh: That said F5 will give a list
<vipex> thx genii now my firefox got java:)
<genii> vipex: You're welcome
<vloideh> thx, on my list of channels only i can see this channel
<genii> Ninjara: Try -C switch of ssh
<Ninjara> Tried, no difference.
<Ninjara> It worked fine without compression when they ran as trusted, anyhow.
<Ninjara> I'm just thinking there has to be a restriction forced on the untrusted clients that makes them run this slow.
<genii> Ninjara: There's no other options which can be passed through ssh then regarding connection speed.
<Ninjara> All I wanted was really to prevent remote clients from reading keyboard input and accessing other winddows, allowing them otherwise normal behaviour is fine.
<Ninjara> hrm
<Ninjara> I assumed it was an X-security specific thing.. vaguely hoping someone around is familiar enough with it to give me a friendly pointer ;o)
<vipex> Genii do u know any good free security programs to kubuntu?
<heric> someone can tell me
<heric> some pag in in spanish
<Finnish> I changed my nick
<Finnish> Is it now better?
<VipeX> ahh now is good
<genii> !es | heric
<ubottu> heric: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<VipeX> So do anyone know good free security programs
<heric> gracias
<heric> thak you ubottu
<genii> VipeX: firestarter and watchdog
<VipeX> Ok where i can load them?=
<genii> VipeX: From add/remove programs
<VipeX> Ok
<VipeX> ty
<VipeX> Im using firestarter.
<genii> guarddog   rather, not watchdog
<joshual> hi folks, i installede kubuntu and allowed it to install dual boot with xp on my parents pc, they don't have the patience to use it so Id like to remove it... what is an easy way?
<VipeX> Can i have finnish channel link?
<yulprand> hi
<genii> !fi
<ubottu> Suomenkielinen keskustelu (K)Ubuntusta kanavilla #ubuntu-fi ja #kubuntu-fi
<VipeX> Thanks
<genii> np
<yulprand> can somebody giveme the chat place in spanish please
<genii> joshual: Boot to XP cdrom, choose Recovery Console. Then fixboot and fixmbr
<joshual> genii: I don't have that cdrom anylonger
<yulprand> hola alguien habla español acá que me pueda ayudar
<genii> joshual: After that rightclick...Manage on My Computer to get to hd management section where you can find the partition which ubuntu had and use it again
<genii> joshual: I guess you'll have to convince them to go buy one then.
<joshual> there is no other way?
<genii> joshual: Correct
<VipeX> is any other programs to kubuntu like kopete instant messenger?
<genii> yulprand: Spanish channels here include #ubuntu-es and #ubuntu-br
<joshual> i dont buy that for a sec
<yulprand> vale gracias !!!
<genii> joshual: Go ask them in ##windows channel then if you doubt :)
<nyuu_> hi
<nyuu_> is anybody out there?
<candive> sometimes
<candive> this is a quiet channel, I blame kubuntu for it. because it works Great
<genii> nyuu_: Better to just ask your question and see if anyone knows an approach.
<genii> candive: :)
<candive> genii :)
<VipeX> Anyone know other chat programs to kubuntu like kopete instant msnger
<genii> !info pidgin
<ubottu> pidgin (source: pidgin): graphical multi-protocol instant messaging client for X. In component main, is optional. Version 1:2.4.1-1ubuntu2 (hardy), package size 505 kB, installed size 1856 kB
<nyuu_> genii: hi
<nyuu_> my problem is
<VipeX> I know tht but  its not working?
<nyuu_> genii: I had installed mplayer with svc
<nyuu_> genii: but I couldn't do that correctly
<genii> You mean svn?
<nyuu_> yea ^^ sorry
<nyuu_> I am newbie
<genii> nyuu_: Just install from Add/Remove Programs
<nyuu_> I want to watch hd1080 movies, but now my mplayer has gone
<nyuu_> now, I want to make a clean install
<nyuu_> how can I do it
<candive> did you not install os
<nyuu_> ok :S
<genii> nyuu_: In Konsole:    sudo dpkg -r mplayer; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install mplayer
<genii> VipeX: Pidgin does not work for you?
<candive> nyuu, start, system, konsole
<nyuu_> why didn't u use the ' &&' thing?
<nyuu_> and what is the dpkg -r thing?
<bonbonthejon> are other people starting to get ata errors
<candive> nyuu,follow instructions carefully please
<genii> nyuu_: You could use && if you like. It doesn't really matter. And dpkg is the backend program which package manager like Adept or Synaptic or apt-get uses
<nyuu_> hmm
<nyuu_> but it didn't change anything
<nyuu_> ok I will try to find a way but at first I want to ask a question
<nyuu_> how can I make a script with bash codes
<psyco> Does anyoen know how to fix the black menus in Baghira???
<VipeX> Genii:Nothing anymore its working..:)
<nyuu_> I want to make a 'bash' script to use it whenever I want
<bonbonthejon> psyco: I don't know your particular problem, but sometimes it helps to restart kicker
<bonbonthejon> psyco: hit Ctrl-F2, then run dcop kicker kicker restart
<psyco> Thanks
<psyco> Ill try
<psyco> Didn't work.
<psyco> It got rid of my systray though XD
<bonbonthejon> psyco: it should come back
<psyco> My problem is, certain apps like Synaptics, cairo-dock, and Azureus have black menus. Its because of a black window background on black font but I can't change it.
<psyco> bonbonthejon: I have to restart X for systray to come back.
<psyco> I'll do that later.
<psyco> I also know that changing the style solves my menu problem.
<bonbonthejon> in the past few day, I have started getting ATA errors. Has this happened for anyone else?
<psyco> But all other styles look bad with baghira except for baghira style.
<genii> VipeX: nothing anymore is working (eg: no messaging program seems to work), or nothing anymore, it's working (pidgin is running now)
<genii> ?
<VipeX> genii: pidgin works now.
<genii> VipeX: OK. I was confused for a minute.
<genii> nyuu_: kmplayer already comes with kde way to start mplayer.
<candive> !SABDFL
<ubottu> Mark "sabdfl" Shuttleworth is our favourite cosmonaut, the founder of Canonical and the primary driver behind Ubuntu. You can find pieces of his thinking at http://www.markshuttleworth.com
<Zombine> Anyone know the console command for "guessing" a file type?
<genii> Zombine: man file    might tell you
<Zombine> genii: Quite a bit actually.  Does it often work that you can do "man [basic concept here]" and get something back?
<genii> Zombine: Yes, these are the manpages
<Zombine> genii: Ah I see.  Figured they only made those for programs and commands.  That's really neat.
<genii> Zombine: If in konqueror you put url of     man:/               you may find it useful to browse occasionally :)
<Zombine> genii: heh I see.  Thanks :D
<genii> Zombine: You're welcome
<candive> !LoCo
<ubottu> Information on Ubuntu Local Community Teams is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoTeams
<genii> candive: If you're going to be interrogating the bot much, better to   /msg ubottu Hello                  and then you can bug him all you want :)
<Zombine> well thanks guy, I gotta be on my way
<cheech> hi
<iCEifer> hello, I am running with 1gb of RAM but sometimes top says there is less than 15mb of mem left...is this pretty poor performance and does it mean I am paging a lot to the hard drive?
<genii> Only when you go over your physical ram.
<iCEifer> cool, so I still am doing okay and wouldn't notice much of a difference if I upgrade my mem? :)
<genii> Not much, no
<genii> Although the more the better usually, as a general rule. If you go over about 3.2Gb you'll need server kernel of i386 or the 64 bit install to see it all
<iCEifer> right.
<VipeX> genil do u know why i get this error msg when i try install or reinstall on adept manager please insert the disc labeled 'Kubuntu 7.10 _Gutsy Gibbon_ - Release i386 (20071016.1)' in the drive '/cdrom/' and press enter
<genii> VipeX: The cdrom is listed in the possible places to install things from. In Adept go to "Edit Software Sources" and uncheck where it has the CD at the bottom there.
<VipeX> genii: ummmmm???:P
<genii> Vipex: When you have Adept open, it has a button called "Edit Software Sources"  on bottom right. Thats where you have to go to disable the cdrom.
<genii> *bottom left       rather
<VipeX> genii: There isnt any "Edit Software Sources " button..
<VipeX> genii: But thx anyway. I gtg sleep till. Cos time is here 3:49 am.
<genii> VipeX: There certainly is on mine... http://i32.tinypic.com/34tbmlt.png
<genii> VipeX: OK. Sleep well then.
<candive> genii,  /msg ubottu Hello  ??
<genii> candive: Yes, that opens a window with the bot
<candive>  /msg ubottu Hello
<genii> The Hello part is traditional
<candive>  /msg ubottu
<genii> candive: Only one / not //
<candive> I only see one?
<candive> got it thanks
<genii> Since we see here /msg ubottu                you have to put //msg ubottu for us to normally see this
<genii> candive: np
<VipeX> genii: Hey where u get tht window whats on picture?
<candive> really cool
<VipeX> genii: I have adept opened but i dont have thatwindow what u do
<genii> VipeX: KButton...Add/Remove Programs ....       there it should ask for password, put your regular one. Then it opens to what you see there. Normally.
<VipeX> genii: oh ok i installed kubuntu yesterday thts why i dont know anything:D
<genii> VipeX: No worries, everyone knew nothing at some time :)
<sussel> Hi! Does anyone know a good channel for some swedish support on this server?
<genii> !se
<ubottu> Svensk Ubuntu- och Kubuntusupport hittar du pa #ubuntu-se resp. #kubuntu-se
<VipeX> genii: okay it works now . im going to sleep now. And thx.:)
<genii> sussel: But if you speak english well enough, probably you will get more assistance here
<genii> VipeX: Sleep well :)
<sussel> Okey. Iäll give it a try... :)
<sussel> I'll
<sussel> As you problably just saw, i have a slight problem with the characters in this IRC-client I'm using (Koversation is the name of it). In sweden we use some chars that looks like a O with two dots over it. But when i type it, it just turns out like this: ö. Doas anyone know how to fix this problem?
<genii> sussel: From here the character looks like you describe it should. an o with two dots over it.
<Drk_Guy> Hi guys!
<genii> Drk_Guy: Heya
<candive> genii, good night. going to try to recruit some more newbees now.
<Drk_Guy> Hiya genii
<Drk_Guy> candivem how¿?
<genii> Drk_Guy: I guess we'll never know now!
<Drk_Guy> I'm trying to downlad vdrift's svn
<Drk_Guy> lol genii, you right
<sussel> genii:  Hmm, thats strange. ALOT of people on another server says that the character looks like this: ö.
<genii> Perhaps the server does not understand UTF8
<Drk_Guy> WTF?
<Drk_Guy> UTF8 is a standrad
<Drk_Guy> *standard
<genii> Drk_Guy: Yup.
<Drk_Guy> How wouldn't freenode won't support it
<genii> Drk_Guy: He said another server :)
<Drk_Guy> lol, sorry ;)
<Drk_Guy> I think it was like on kornbluth or st
<Drk_Guy> Fun thing, vdrift renders maps and tracks with PNG's XD
<psyco> what is the command to run Kmenu at 0,0 ?
<LetsGo67> How can I play protected dvd with vlc?
<Drk_Guy> LetsGo67: You need medibuntu
<Drk_Guy> Lemme get you link
<LetsGo67> Drk_Guy did that more often than not
<Drk_Guy> LetsGo67: http://www.medibuntu.org/
<Drk_Guy> Install the repos from it, then install libdvdccs2 and vlc
<LetsGo67> Drk_Guy I do so much to play something that I should be able to play in the beginning, but still it deson't work.
<LetsGo67> Nor does it work on Windows Vista with VLC.
<genii> psyco: Have you tried passing it some standard X command like:  kmenu --geometry widthvaluexheightvalue+0+0                  ?
<Drk_Guy> LetsGo67: DVD is non-free, ubuntu can't include it by default
<genii> Where widthvalue and heightvalue should of course be something useful
<LetsGo67> Drk_Guy: and CD, is it free?
<psyco>  genii: I havent tried anything because I had no clue how lol
<Drk_Guy> CD?
<LetsGo67> Yes CD is free open sources public domain crative commons.
<alex_> Hey
<LetsGo67> DVD is not free proprietary closed sourecs protected encrypted digital rights management.
<LetsGo67> hi alex_
<LetsGo67> !cd
<ubottu> Factoid cd not found
<alex_> I was wondering how to make my simpletech usb portable hard drive work with ubuntu
<alex_> I don't know how at all.
<LetsGo67> !music cd
<ubottu> Factoid music cd not found
<LetsGo67> !stupid ubottu
<ubottu> Factoid stupid ubottu not found
<LetsGo67> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #kubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<alex_> It keeps saying something wrong with the volume.
<LetsGo67> sighs
<LetsGo67> dvd doesn't play.
<Drk_Guy> !dvd
<ubottu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<alex_> hard drive doesn't work.
<genii> psyco: If memory serves you can omit width and height and it will use default values for the app. so something like     kmenu +0+0    might work
<Drk_Guy> It should work as a usb stick
<LetsGo67> Can't play dvd guys
<alex_> I plugged it into 2 different ports, and its not working on either. Somethings wrong with the code or something liek that.
<alex_> like*
<LetsGo67> please help me play dvd
<alex_> do you have a dvd drive...?
<LetsGo67> Yes alex_ no duh
<LetsGo67> No offense ;)
<alex_> Ha I was just asking!
<alex_> I
<alex_> m
<Drk_Guy> lol
<LetsGo67> alex_ I can paly unencryped dvds
<alex_> really confused as to why it won't read my hard drive. I have all my music on that.
<Drk_Guy> !dvd | LetsGo67
<ubottu> LetsGo67: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<LetsGo67> I tried that too often, didn't work.
<Drk_Guy> LetsGo67: Follow those instructions, it helps for encrypted/un-encrypted
<Drk_Guy> LetsGo67: add medibuntu and install libdvdcss2 man, it works
<psyco> genii: I found what I used to use, someone gave it to me it was
<psyco> dcop kicker kicker popupKMenu 0,0
<LetsGo67> easyubuntu?
<Drk_Guy> !automatix | LetsGo67
<ubottu> LetsGo67: Automatix is no longer developed or supported by its creators and is not recommended, supported or needed by Ubuntu. See http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html and « /msg ubotu WorksForMe »
<alex_> Unable to mount the volume "my baby"
<genii> psyco: Glad it got worked out
<alex__> so does anyone know like
<alex__> how to fix that?
<alex__> whats the volume?
<alex__> its a 500gb usb hard drive.
<alex__> is that to much for ubuntu?
<genii> No
<genii> alex__: What filesystem is on it?
<alex__> then what does unable to mount volume mean?
<alex__> What do you mean file system?
<alex__> like drive?
<LetsGo67> What about: sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/install-css.sh ?
<genii> alex__: Did you format the drive from linux in ext3 filesystem like Ubuntu is, or is it with Windows NTFS filesystem ion it for instance
<alex__> I have no idea what that means.
<alex__> Could you show me a page that would guide me through that?
<alex__> or could you?
<LetsGo67> sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/install-css.sh doesnt work
 * genii sips his coffee and thinks
<Drk_Guy> Later guys
<LetsGo67> No duh amd64 instructions
<LetsGo67> bye drk_guy...
<genii> alex__: I'll help you. Do you know how to use pastebin ?
<alex__> Thank you for at least trying to help, I appreciate it already.
<alex__> and no
<alex__> whats pastebin?
<genii> !pastebin | alex__
<alex__> sorry if I seem a little slow, I just installed ubuntu today.
<ubottu> alex__: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<genii> alex__: So often we ask people to copy something from their computer and put it to that website so we can look it over to diagnose problems or so on.
<LetsGo67> libdvdnav: Suspected RCE Region Protection!!!
<LetsGo67> [00000283] main playlist: nothing to play
<alex__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/22488/
<LetsGo67> Doesn,t owkr!
<genii> alex__: So in this case, we need to find out first: What drive device the thing gets. So unplug it from the usb port, then plug it back in.   Then go to program Konsole and put in:  dmesg|tail        and then copy that to the pastebin for me.
<LetsGo67> moo rar meow woof
<genii> LetsGo67: Add the medibuntu repository to your sources.list and install libdvdcss2     Thats about all there is to it.
<LetsGo67> genni benn there done that
<alex__> Genii, Where is program konsole?
<genii> LetsGo67: When you do: apt-cache policy libdvdcss2      does it have some asterisks beside it indicating it's been installed?
<genii> alex__: KButton...System...Konsole
<bonbonthejon> alex__:  `which konsole`
<LetsGo67>   Installé : 1.2.9-2medibuntu4
<LetsGo67>   Candidat : 1.2.9-2medibuntu4
<LetsGo67>  Table de version :
<LetsGo67>  *** 1.2.9-2medibuntu4 0
<LetsGo67>         500 http://packages.medibuntu.org hardy/free Packages
<LetsGo67>         100 /var/lib/dpkg/status
<genii> LetsGo67: What program are you using to try and play the DVD?
<LetsGo67> vlc genii
<genii> LetsGo67: Try kaffeine instead
<LetsGo67> genii: but that takes a lot of kde dependecies, I'm on xfce (sorry, didn't tell you)
<LetsGo67> I spent almost two hours on this
<genii> LetsGo67: Then you want to ask in a non-KDE channel. xfce still uses GTK so #ubuntu or else #xubuntu
<alex__> Wheres the "K" button? my computer just freaked out and made the "trash" window turn on like 20 times.
<LetsGo67> #ubuntu blocked me
<genii> alex__: On kde3 boxes the K with the wheel is usually on far left bottom. On kde4 it's somewhere near bottom right side instead.
<genii> LetsGo67: So try #xubuntu since you're on xfce anyhow
<alex__> I'm using Ubuntu
<alex__> are we talking about  the same thing?
<LetsGo67> No help
<LetsGo67> at least they are trying
<genii> alex__: No. So open the program Terminal instead. And it's better to ask questions about ubuntu in #ubuntu channel and not here, for future reference
<alex__> I'm sorry, this was the first thing that came up in the IRC client.
<genii> alex__: Is your background brown or blue?
<alex__> Brown.
<genii> Then ubuntu
<alex__> Yes.
<alex__> So I guess i'll be going to the ubuntu channel now.
<genii> alex__: But same underlying principle is involved of using the terminal/konsole to execute commands etc
<alex__> oh.
<alex__> so you'lll still be able to help me?
<genii> alex__: I'm in there so I'll assist if no one else does.
<genii> LetsGo67: Do you have package w32codecs   also installed?
<alex__> that room is packed.
<LetsGo67> getting there genii
<LetsGo67> amen alex__!
<msi> hola
<alex__> would you mind just helping me in here, Genii?
<LetsGo67> genii thanks but w32codecs doesn't help
<msi> algien en español
<LetsGo67> #kubuntu-es
<msi> gracias
<genii> LetsGo67: Have you done a reboot since you installed the libdvdcss2 and w32codecs ?   Likely cached data
<LetsGo67> No...
<LetsGo67> ctrl+alt+escape or entire reboot?
<alex__> Wow, Everytime I try to open firefox in ubuntu it freaks out and opens like 20 tabs
<alex__> This is getting almost uncontrollable and bugging the hell out of me.
<genii> alex__: Since I'm currently using kde I may not be able to direct you through the menus to the applications and so on. But I can try as well as I can
<genii> LetsGo67: Complete
<LetsGo67> Genii: just installed new linux kernel, could that be why?
<alex__> That would be great genii, could we start where we left off?
<genii> LetsGo67: Possibly. But i think suspect is cached data relevant to vlc or such
<genii> alex__: So did you open Terminal and pastebin rsult of:    dmesg|tail                yet? (after unplugging USB plug and replugging it)
<LetsGo67> genii: maybe, but why won't it work on Vista?
<efasser> hi 2all
<bdizzle> hi, question
<genii> LetsGo67: Maybe you have a bum DVD
<efasser> what i may use instead of "CD" in terminal on kubuntu hardy?
<bdizzle> how do I modify Kubuntu so that when it unlocks from screensaver, it runs sudo alsa force-reload?
<genii> efasser: To change directories?
<efasser> Genii: yep... im installing program and there goes a line "cd program_name" and in terminal i get "sudo: cd: command not found" =(
<efasser> genii: Excuse
<efasser> genii: I find out... i don't need to use "sudo"
<ectospasm> I just installed kubuntu over an existing debian installation.  I've tried moving/removing .kde, but I can't seem to get a default kde setup
<Agent_bob> yissue with vlc, seems that anytime i have vlc playing vidio and switch tty's vlc is no longer able to display vidio until reboot.    (dapper on a lappy with ati chips)
<ectospasm> (I'm running Kubuntu Hardy)
<Agent_bob> efasser why would you "sudo cd blah" ???
<ectospasm> Agent_bob: perhaps only root can read/execd directory 'blah'?
<josh_> Josh
<josh_> Josh
<josh_> Josh
<josh_> Josh
<josh_> Josh
<josh_> Josh
<josh_> Josh
<josh_> Josh
<ectospasm> ?
<josh_> Josh
<josh_> Josh
<josh_> Josh
<josh_> Josh
<josh_> Josh
<josh_> Josh
<josh_> Josh
<josh_> Josh
<Agent_bob> that would start a subprocess that was owned by root which would change directories to "blah" then exit leaving you exactly where you were.
<Agent_bob> ectospasm ^
<josh_> i like being josh
<Agent_bob> we don't like you spamming the channel though
<bdizzle> ...you're spamming in a help channel not cool
 * ectospasm wonders why a bot/op didn't kickban it
<LetsGo67> regionset what does it do?
<efasser> Agent_bob: Gust memory =) "make all commands with SUDO"
<efasser> Agent_bob: LMAAO
<efasser> Agent_bob: Just
<genii> LetsGo67: regionset will change the country of your dvd player. You can only run it a limited number of times. This is for when for instance you want to play a European DVD on a North American DVD player. Normally this is not allowed.
<Agent_bob> efasser ?   if you want a root shell "sudo -i"   then you can cd, rm, cp, mv, ..., as root all you want,  but sudo cd is not even a valid exrecise in futility
<bdizzle> I'm surprised that even on linux, you can only run it a number of times
<LetsGo67> genii output http://pastebin.ca/1054856 read please I am scared
<genii> alex__: You alive over there?
<efasser> Agent_bob: Now i know =)
<ectospasm> does anyone know how I can wipe my KDE profile and start fresh?  Removing .kde didn't seem to do the trick...
<efasser> Agent_bob: Thanks 4r "sudo -i" command
<Agent_bob> !sudo | efasser you can learn more
<ubottu> efasser you can learn more: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome), or !kdesu (KDE)
<bdizzle> question?
<bdizzle> how do I modify Kubuntu so that when it unlocks from screensaver, it runs sudo alsa force-reload? For some reason, the sound always cuts out when screensaver goes into effect, and never comes back
<genii> LetsGo67: You have already a region-free DVD player then (when it does not show a specific region), this is a good thing.
<genii> LetsGo67: I would not change the region on it to anything.
<efasser> Agent_bob: start reading
<josh_> sorry people that was my little bro spaming a bit ago
<LetsGo67> DVD WORKS!  DVD WORKS!  DVD WORKS!  DVD WORKS!  DVD WORKS!  DVD WORKS!  DVD WORKS!  DVD WORKS!
<bdizzle> oiy
<bdizzle> [22:05] <bdizzle> how do I modify Kubuntu so that when it unlocks from screensaver, it runs sudo alsa force-reload? For some reason, the sound always cuts out when screensaver goes into effect, and never comes back
<bdizzle> [22:05] <genii> LetsGo67: You have already a region-free DVD player then (when it does not show a specific region), this is a good thing.
<bdizzle> [22:06] <genii> LetsGo67: I would not change the region on it to anything.
<bdizzle> [22:06] <efasser> Agent_bob: start reading
<bdizzle> gah, sorry
<genii> LetsGo67: Good :)
<LetsGo67> genii: yeah, but without changing region, i can't play any dvd.
<bdizzle> another question.
<Agent_bob> is it a full moon ?    or us this just the night of the dumb asses ?
<genii> LetsGo67: Ah, this is the new thing, they are trying to make the regionfree ones too painful to buy now
<LetsGo67> genii: it onlu means that non-north american dvds won,t play.
<LetsGo67> genni: is that so?
<genii> LetsGo67: Yes especially Sony/BMG
<bdizzle> I'm using a laptop and somehow it manages to copy and paste stuff without me realizing it when my finger brushes against the mousepad by mistake. Is there a way to correct this?
<genii> bdizzle: I have the same problem, I've just learnt to live with it
<bdizzle> yeah, same here. I was just wondering if there was a way around it
<LetsGo67> genii: those guys are mean.
<Agent_bob> bdizzle i have a card (pasteboard cutout) that i cover mine with until needed.   not a cure but i get along with it.
<LetsGo67> genii: they do not release songs as iTunes plus because they want people to buy musicpass.
<genii> LetsGo67: Yup. Almost evil, even.
<bdizzle> gotcha
<LetsGo67> BOO SONY
<genii> LetsGo67: Anyhow You can sometimes bypass the regionset limit by flashing your cd drive firmware. But it depends what models.
<bdizzle> does anyone know about the screensaver bug though?
<bdizzle> I know the quick fix, but I need to konw of a way to automate it
<LetsGo67> genii: what's that?
<LetsGo67> genii: what are the chances that I buy a dvd that is not in canada or usa?
<Agent_bob> bdizzle you could have the screensaver run a script,  line one locks the screen  and line two restores the alsa   ?
<genii> LetsGo67: The firmware is the instructiions on chips inside your cd drive. Like BIOS on a computer. Some can be upgraded like a computer BIOS can be upgraded.
<genii> LetsGo67: Usually the firmware is international.
 * Agent_bob wonders why anyone still buys "DRM'd" crap.
<bdizzle> how do I go about that? I've got very little programming experience and even less with linux, but I'm not afraid to try
<LetsGo67> SOY JUDS 3D!
<LetsGo67> SPY KIDS 3D!
<LetsGo67> Pie all over my screen.
<efasser> Agent_bob:  when i use "root shell" i dont need to place "sudo" in each lin?
<efasser> Agent_bob: Am i right?
<Agent_bob> efasser correct
<Agent_bob> efasser while it wont change anything, sudo is useless to root
<LetsGo67> 3D MOVIES ARE SICK!
<Agent_bob> it's root telling the system to run the next process as root        "like duh"
 * Agent_bob wonders about setting up sudo to echo "you are already root, but not for long!"  when called as root, and then have it call logout,  or killall on the PPID or something.
<Agent_bob> killall5 maybe   :)))
<Agent_bob> i have it,    kill -9 -1     >:]
 * genii sips his coffee
<Agent_bob> if only it could do that and then laugh at the user....
<LetsGo67> genii: thanks for your help ttyl
<genii> Agent_bob: Maybe there needs to be some sudoers wizard
<Agent_bob> o.O
 * genii runs to avoid the baseball bat!
<psyco> Anyone know how to resize the icons in the system tray?
<Agent_bob> i've been saying for years that default sudoers is a joke.     so yes there does need to be some "sudoers wizard"   imo.
<Agent_bob> psyco that should be an FAQ   and even may be one.
<Agent_bob> i can't answer it though.
<psyco> lol ok
<genii> I'm pretty sure the icons just resize themselves according to the size of your bar. Some probs with pidgin and xchat icons
<psyco> I'll make a screen
<Agent_bob> genii not in dapper they don't.   they are a fixed size.
 * genii bets it's a Gnome icon oversized
<genii> psyco: You on 6.06 or some later version?
<Agent_bob> i'm on dapper.
<psyco> Hardy, KDE3 and it is all the icons.
<psyco> I am using a "top-menu bar"
<CostaRicanQuaker> genii: i got an old kubuntu 5.10 cd, after all my isos came out bad, so i started installing and made a partition so my discs are half and half, thing is, i stopped installing hwen it said that it was going to format both the created partition and the windows one with all its files, so i stopped as i didn't want it to erase all my stuff, i backed up some of the files i have on windows
<CostaRicanQuaker> but i still don't know how to avoid erasing and still install
<genii> CostaRicanQuaker: It should not have wanted to format the windows partition unless you told the installer to use it for some reason
<genii> CostaRicanQuaker: I'd just recommend to have Canonical ship you some cds
<psyco> Ok, here is the screen of my system tray http://img167.imageshack.us/img167/2384/systrayhf8.jpg
<psyco> See all the icons are too big.
<psyco> I am using a top menu bar instead of a taskbar.
<psyco> I think using a taskbar will solve my problem, I'll try.
<CostaRicanQuaker> it cvame to a point in which it says, "all information willbe deleted, including the partitions to be formatted", then it lists the swap and ext3 but it says "all information" as in referring to everything, then i read on the back of the package: "tthe default installation will erase all existing software and data from your computer, however and expert installation mode is available"
 * Agent_bob thinks that   "system tray" != "system tray"
<CostaRicanQuaker> genii: i already did that, it told me it might be 16 weeks
<CostaRicanQuaker> i ordered 15 cds
<CostaRicanQuaker> to get my whole community to switch
<genii> Agent_bob: Yah looks like the fast-start (or so) icons
<Agent_bob> yeah
<bipolar> has anyone seen a backport of virtualbox 1.6.2 to Hardy?
<genii> psyco: Maybe make your bar a bit larger
<psyco> I couldn't because it was a top menu bar option. But I got rid of that and made a taskbar. Icons auto resize for that XD
<genii> psyco: Ah, good then.
<psyco> Yes. Hooray.
<Agent_bob> hoary ?
<psyco> Well I am off.
<psyco> Yes Bob, Hooray.
<psyco> Night all,.
<genii> Agent_bob: hehe
<Agent_bob> :)
 * Agent_bob released a pun there ^
<droach> anyone on here today.
<dak> they ever going to fix vpn in knetworkmanager ?
<Agent_bob> no
<psyco> lol I am back. I had something I totally need to ask.
<psyco> Does anyone know how to fix the black menus from Baghira?
<droach> Nope ive never used Baghira
<Agent_bob> set them transparent and adjust the shading ?
<Agent_bob> that's a guess
<myk_robinson> you guys having issues with Firefox 3 running slow? All the betas and RCs seemed fine, but the final release creepsl ike the dead!!
<psyco> Oh I forgot to mention it is only with GTK apps .
<Agent_bob> do the dead creep ?
<myk_robinson> yup..
<myk_robinson> at least inthe movies
<Agent_bob> or "only in the movies"
<droach> i tried tried firfefox three something about it i just didnt like
<psyco> droach: you are like my dad.
<droach> what you mean
<genii> psyco: Maybe use package gtk-qt-engine
<genii> psyco: It will try to make your gtk apps use whatever qt theme you have or so
<psyco> he got all depressed when I installed FF3 for him because he had to get new addons and there was a deleicious toolbar and a few of his bookmarks were gone.
<psyco> I'll look genii.
<droach> man freakin lore is bat-shit crazy in tng
<kronoman> hello... any idea on how to use a USB 3G modem with Kubuntu?
<Agent_bob> !language | droach
<ubottu> droach: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<droach> oh so that explains why when i said the work hack like two days ago everyone started acting like a bunch of three year olds
<droach> language filters how brutal.
<psyco> Genii: Turns out I already have gtk-qt-engines
<Agent_bob> droach if you need more info check the freenode home page.  there is a code of conduct and all that stuff
<psyco> I found an app that may solve my problem though.,
<genii> psyco: Then offhand I dunno.
<kronoman> any idea if CDs for installing linux are more prone to fail on read? I blame the squashfs system
<kronoman> I mean, I have installed linux many times, on many machines, and sorta once in a while I get stuck with a CD install
<kronoman> using different CDs, different recorders, different readers, across time
<kronoman> with all live cds
<droach> nah i install everthing from cd the onetime that one failed the cd rom drive was bad
<kronoman> so I have bad luck...
<droach> live cds are junk anyway
<kronoman> has happened me for years, like a curse
<kronoman> with mandrake, with kubuntu, with ubuntu, during years
<droach> use network install cds or use alternate install cds
<kronoman> happened me last night @ gf house, and I looked like a fool, and let her machine without OS
<kronoman> she had ubuntu 7, downloaded kubuntu 8, did md5sum to iso, recorded, restarted, live cd booted
<Agent_bob> kronoman if you are burning your own "and we assume you are"  the record speed needs to be set as low as possable, else you may have issues   and yes the squashfs does seems to have something to do with that.
<kronoman> formated OS partition, started to install, and exploded at 49 % with read error
<genii> kronoman: What make/model is your USB 3G modem?
<Agent_bob> kronoman that exact error will happen if you run out of ram too
<droach> great you probably have a 50x cd rom drive but your still stuck burning at 2x great
<kronoman> the machine has 2 GB RAM
<kronoman> should be able to install it
<droach> have you tested the ram
<kronoman> same thing happened to me last year installing kubuntu on my machine
<genii> memtest86
<kronoman> and also on a P3 I had some years ago
<kronoman> I suspect squashfs can't cope with read errors at all, should be tolerant to a couple of wrong bits
<psyco> I still have a P3.
<kronoman> or at least include a "ignore file" on the install thingy
<Agent_bob> 256m should be enough.   but!  i was only saying that that error is also caused by running out of ram   and thus if you have one machine that keeps doing such things.  you may have "bad ram"
<psyco> Its hooked up to my TV for StepMania ^^
<kronoman> I mean, when the installed fails, it says read error, and bails out
<kronoman> a sensible option would be the cancel / ignore option
<kronoman> so to skip the bad file and keep copying
<kronoman> at least you have chances of getting a working system if is a single file
<kronoman> maybe a single byte
<Agent_bob> or not.  maybe it's one byte but it's in /usr/sbin/dpkg  ;/
<Agent_bob> s/s//
<genii> Yes corrupt dpkg system is not fun
<Agent_bob> just think what could happen if the executable "dpkg" had one byte wrong...
<genii> kronoman: Maybe use debbootstrap method
<psyco> XD
<Agent_bob> every package becomes a linux virus
<Agent_bob> or bug
<genii> Agent_bob: Shush. I'll have nightmares
<Agent_bob> :)
<kronoman> I would take the chance, is just a family computer
<kronoman> not like I'm going to launch it to space or something
<psyco> I might.
<Agent_bob> noaXess:  more importantly than laynching it into space.  you will set it in your house  ~
<Agent_bob> no: that is ^
<kronoman> again, to browse the internet, download some emails, maybe read a newspaper,
<kronoman> normal user can live with a small byte in some obscure file
<kronoman> maybe was the thai language map, maybe just a icon file
<Agent_bob> we can have corrupt junk in space.  we have proved that.   but who wants it in their home.
<kronoman> mmm, don't come to visit me
<psyco> wow, I screwed up my baghira....
<Agent_bob> kronoman heh.  but my example  /usr/bin/dpkg   is not an obscure file.  it would affect every file on your system.    even worse.  if it was  /lib/libc6.so   the kernel could print to /dev/sda rather than /dev/stdout    ...
<genii> kronoman: So I gather you don't know the make/model of your USB 3G modem, and don't care to know about using debbootstrap then?
<kronoman> and again, all that would happen is lose some crappy emails and family photos, no big deal
<genii> Try to help someone and they rant on ;)
<kronoman> genii: I still don't buy the 3G modem, just checking out if I'm going to be able to use it *if* I buy it
<Agent_bob> genii he was typing at the time....    i'll back out and let him alone now.
<kronoman> I was checking the cell phone provider and if I sign up for their plan, they will give me a USB modem
<kronoman> really, their page is just filled with non tech propaganda about their 3G plan
<kronoman> so I guess must be some generic USB 3G modem
<genii> Probably.
<kronoman> would be cool if I could use it because is way cheaper than my cablemodem, and I could suspend the cablemodem at my other house, farm, etc
<kronoman> would save a lot of money
<kronoman> just moving around with the 3G modem to every place
<Agent_bob> kronoman one thing to look for, do they offer "free software" with the modem.
<kronoman> they just say "Modem Claro USB plug & play"
<kronoman> the plug & play part scares me... sounds like the winmodem nightmare
<kronoman> Claro is the company
<Agent_bob> ah the ole "plug and get mad" hardware rears it's ugly head again....
<flaccid> plug n pray
<kronoman> also, does 3G works as "real" internet? i.e  lets you open ports or use any service besides html (ie bittorrent, irc, games)
<genii> 3G is only a connection method.
<CostaRicanQuaker> ok
<genii> Like ethernet cord or wifi
<minhaaj> !skype
<ubottu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<CostaRicanQuaker> can someone point towards a windows chat or chanel whee i can figure out how to revert everythign to a single bigger ntsf partition wi thout losing any files
<genii> CostaRicanQuaker: ##windows
<dwidmann> growing partitions should be easy .... it's shrinking them that's dangerous
<genii> Yup
<Agent_bob> partitions   bah.
<kronoman> what I mean is, do you think the provider, that provides internet using 3G will resort to the crappy capping methods, block porting, etc
<dwidmann> kronoman: yes, I think they'll resort to being dirty skanks, anything else would be but a veil over their true selves.
<kronoman> specially offering this crappy plug and play modems
<Agent_bob> dwidmann :)
<kronoman> I have like a very huge fear of USB modems
<kronoman> USB modems bring me nightmares
 * flaccid yawns
<Agent_bob> yissue with vlc, seems that anytime i have vlc playing vidio and switch tty's vlc is no longer able to display vidio until reboot.    (dapper on a lappy with ati chips)
<dwidmann> kronoman: it doesn't matter what form it comes in, without vendor support they're ALL scary.
<dwidmann> Agent_bob: my money's on it being the video driver
<Agent_bob> dwidmann vesa ?
<dwidmann> Hmm, possible.
<flaccid> or the fact that its dapper and vlc version is probably oldish
<dwidmann> I'll try it for myself before I say anything though
<Agent_bob> well vesa is what i use there.
<dwidmann> Then again, there is that dapper factor of it ........ dapper is just plain old
<flaccid> unfortunately dapper only gets security updates..
<dwidmann> and has old bugs instead of shiny new ones
<Agent_bob> flaccid yeah and i have know of three of them actually breaking things...
<Agent_bob> anyway,   i was just wondering what y'all thought about the vlc problem.
<flaccid> dapper should only really be used if you use canonical commercial support
<flaccid> Agent_bob: try other media players like kaffeine as well
<genii> Agent_bob: What vlc issue is that?
<dwidmann> well, if it's a lot of machines, it might just be too much of a big P.I.T.A. to upgrade ... flaccid
<genii> nvm scrolled back
<Agent_bob> flaccid i really don't think it's the player,  i'm not an expert in this area mind you.  but i can restart xorg (of course that requires restarting vlc too in this case) and it still only outputs "what looks like a brownish curtan" to vidio.   the sound works fine.
<flaccid> well we don't really know what it is, and im assuming you check the xorg log?
<flaccid> dwidmann: thats how it goes and what employing sysadmins is for :)
<kronoman> any way to unpack a squashfs ignoring all the errors?
<kronoman> I mean, that it just skips the byte if cant read?
<Agent_bob> yeah xorg is not reporting any error,  nor showing any.   but i will try to rule out vlc by testing other players.
<flaccid> cool
<CostaRicanQuaker> can one open files contained in the kubuntu partition from windows?
<flaccid> CostaRicanQuaker: yes if you install an ext2/3 fs driver
<Agent_bob> besides all that.   as to the "you should upgrade" thingy.      i only have one thing to say about that,  "bite me!"    ;|
<CostaRicanQuaker> and kubuntu can of course open files from the windows partition right?
<flaccid> i never suggested upgrading :)
<flaccid> CostaRicanQuaker: correct
<dwidmann> that's right Agent_bob, flaccid only recommended not running dapper without commercial support
<CostaRicanQuaker> so i could have one big windows partition for storage and a minimal one for kubuntu? what's the minimum space recquired for kubuntu to run on?
<flaccid> i just present the facts and let the user keep their free choice :o
<flaccid> !requirements | CostaRicanQuaker yes
<ubottu> CostaRicanQuaker yes: Hardware requirements to install, boot and comfortably use Ubuntu are listed at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements - For a !flavor with lower requirements, see !Xubuntu
<Agent_bob> dwidmann ah so i misread that.  it really meant "pay me for help"   :)))
<flaccid> i accept money too haha
<CostaRicanQuaker> xubuntu looks too simple and i'm a quaker
<Agent_bob> CostaRicanQuaker lol
<CostaRicanQuaker> would you recomend that though? having a minimal partition for kubuntu and a storage partitions on windows?
<flaccid> whats a quaker sorry ?
<flaccid> CostaRicanQuaker: a lot of people do it that way ie. fat partition for storage
<Agent_bob> flaccid religious order
<flaccid> fair enough
<CostaRicanQuaker> a member of the religious society of friends a religious movement or christian church that started in the 17th century english and is based on five tenets held to be the fundamental message of the gospel: simplicity, integrity, equality, community, peace
<Agent_bob> flaccid known for their simple and holsome lifestyle
<minhaaj> what app do i need to open .deb packages ?
<genii> dpkg
<minhaaj> how do i run that ?
<genii> eg: sudo dpkg -i filename.deb
<flaccid> why do you want t open a .deb ? ; ark can do that
<minhaaj> shouldnt it run automatically when it detects a .deb package ?
<flaccid> minhaaj: what is 'it' and 'it' ?
<minhaaj> skype
<minhaaj> dkpg should detect .deb when i download it
<flaccid> um the only thing skype has to do with debs is that you can install it from one?
<minhaaj> and run it
<Agent_bob> i hope not
<minhaaj> i want to understand this concept
<minhaaj> why not ?
<flaccid> minhaaj: thats not how it works. if you manually d/l a deb, then you would have to manually install it. just like downloading any file
<flaccid> !skype | minhaaj
<ubottu> minhaaj: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<minhaaj> i tried to find skype in repos
<minhaaj> its not there
<flaccid> skypes in the repos, you can simply install via Adept Manager
<minhaaj> i googled for a sudo command from terminal to dl it but i couldnt
<flaccid> minhaaj: try reading the above link :)
<minhaaj> whats the name of package
<minhaaj> i couldnt find it
<flaccid> read!!
<flaccid> !info skype
<ubottu> Package skype does not exist in hardy
<flaccid> its actually in Medibuntu repos
<minhaaj> umm
<flaccid> ie. skype | 2.0.0.72-0medibuntu1 | http://packages.medibuntu.org hardy/non-free Packages
<minhaaj> can you use medibuntu packages in hardy ?
<Agent_bob> does that need an answer ?
<flaccid> minhaaj: yes. see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu to enable it. and this is where i got my skype from..
<flaccid> seems like some people need multiple answers :o
<minhaaj> wow great
<Agent_bob> minhaaj you don't seem to grasp the concept of package repositories,  perhaps you should look into that first.
<Agent_bob> !repos
<ubottu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<minhaaj> installed
<flaccid> hooray
<minhaaj> ok thanks Agent_bob
<minhaaj> wow great resource Agent_bob
<minhaaj> still can't find skype
<minhaaj> even though medibuntu is installed
<flaccid> !enter | minhaaj
<ubottu> minhaaj: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<flaccid> minhaaj: you need to fetch updates after successfully adding the repos to your sources.list
<minhaaj> there are no updates availible
<minhaaj> can't see adept notifier
<flaccid> minhaaj: thats not watch fetch updates is. it updates the list of packages available to you. once that is done in Adept Manager , you can search for it in Adept and install it
<minhaaj> great i ran sudo apt-get update
<minhaaj> and nowi have notifier
<flaccid> minhaaj: probably best if you actually read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype thats what its there for!
<gecko_> hola
<gecko_> tengo una consulta
<flaccid> !es | gecko_
<ubottu> gecko_: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<enterusername> hi im having problems reading and watching dvds its saying its encrypted
<enterusername> does libdvdcss need libdvdread?
<Agent_bob> !helpersnack | ubottu
<ubottu> ubottu: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<genii> Agent_bob: I've been looking into the vlc thing but with no enlightenment.
<flaccid> enterusername: you may need libdvdread3
<enterusername> oh ok its crapping out on libdvdread3
<Agent_bob> genii i can't test other players until i get home.   but i'll bring my lappy to work tomarrow...    i have noticed that issue on several occasions
<enterusername> its saying cant pass encryption
<flaccid> enterusername: try googling the exact error it gives to find a solution
<Agent_bob> genii i'm thinking it's a combonation of ati chip and ....  well ati chip  ;/
 * Agent_bob doesn't like ati...
<genii> Agent_bob: Maybe.
<flaccid> likely ATI , agreed there..
<flaccid> well maybe not likely, but a large possibility
<genii> Well, time for sleep :)
<Agent_bob> anyway my thought is that somehow the ati chip is not being cleared of some buffer or something,   i'm not a techy!    anyway  the only way to reset the error is a hard reset of the bios   i.e. power off/on cycle    so i'm thinking it's the vidio chip.
<flaccid> Agent_bob: and you see this happens with vesa driver? have you tried other drivers?
<Agent_bob> now.  it may not affect other players,   i'll have to do more testing.
<Agent_bob> and no.  only vesa
<minhaaj> flaccid:  how does the bug removal process work at canonical ? bug reports are generated and do they get fixed right away, or you have to wait for next release ?
<Agent_bob> dapper doesn't have a generic ati driver that will work with that chip
<flaccid> minhaaj: they get fixed when someone fixes them and it can be released in next release, via and update and usually in proposed updates first
<flaccid> Agent_bob: there is no "ati" or "radeon" in dapper?
<Agent_bob> minhaaj important bugs get a lot of attention while some bugs may not be fixed for a while...
<minhaaj> actually i searched for a bug that has almost 52 variants
<minhaaj> sun java6 plugin can't be removed
<kronoman> any easy way to create a pendrive with kubuntu on it?
<minhaaj> says package commiting failed
<Agent_bob> flaccid there is an   xserver-xorg-driver-ati   but it doesn't work as well as the  xserver-xorg-driver-vesa
<minhaaj> bugged was confirmed by status
<flaccid> !usb | kronoman
<ubottu> kronoman: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<kronoman> guess it would be faster to install from pendrive than from CD
<minhaaj> and i was wondering if it has been fixed or  not
<flaccid> Agent_bob: restricted perhaps can work with your gpu? http://packages.ubuntu.com/dapper/xorg-driver-fglrx
<kronoman> thanks flaccid
<minhaaj> wth!! still no skype in adept
<flaccid> minhaaj: did you follow the instructions ?
<Agent_bob> restricted  yuch.   i hate to taint my kernel/system.
<minhaaj> yep
<Agent_bob> but yeah
<minhaaj> i just updated everything
<minhaaj> it was updating medibuntu
<flaccid> minhaaj: did you add the repos to sources.list as per the instructions?
<minhaaj> i can see medibuntu in third party software list as checked in adept
<minhaaj> i updated it after that
<flaccid> minhaaj: so if you fetch updates, then skype should be searchable in adept. you can also install by sudo apt-get install skype
<minhaaj> and you are telling this NOW ?
<minhaaj> :)
<minhaaj> !helpersnack | flaccid
<ubottu> flaccid: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<flaccid> minhaaj: errr, please read ,  i've shown you this several times already OK.
<Agent_bob> flaccid what's the differance in "xserver-xorg-video-ati" and "xserver-xorg-driver-ati" ?
<minhaaj> yea but it didnt work. the same command BEFORE i added medibuntu
<flaccid> if it didnt work then you are most likely doing something yourself
<minhaaj> heheh
 * minhaaj hugs flaccid
<flaccid> still 'doesn't work' tells us nothing to be able to help you..
<minhaaj> dude i know windows refugees like me can be pest for helpers like you
<minhaaj> its not yet 15 days since i've switched over.
<flaccid> what i mean is the problem is likely you if it doesn't work..
<minhaaj> cut me some slack :)
<Agent_bob> slack ?
<flaccid> there is no problem minhaaj
<minhaaj> thanks :)
<minhaaj> You guys are the only thing that makes difference in linux
<Agent_bob> /join #slakware   slack ?
<minhaaj> i wonder if someone ever thank you :)
<flaccid> Agent_bob: its just slang for gimme a break heh
<minhaaj> Agent_bob:  figure of speech
<flaccid> minhaaj: i appreciant your comments, they are heartening
<minhaaj> this means umm .. be nice to me hehe
<minhaaj> :)
<Agent_bob> rms who ?
<flaccid> hahaa
<minhaaj> where are you from Agent_bob  ?
<Agent_bob> figured if you couldn't tell that the first one was a joke...   ;/
<minhaaj> heh
 * Agent_bob </shrugs>
<minhaaj> you got me there.
<minhaaj> thought #slackware is ACTUALLY some help channel
<minhaaj> heh
<flaccid> slackware is a linux distro basically
<minhaaj> ahh
<Agent_bob> yes it's the official support for that distroubtion of linux
<minhaaj> see you learn each day from flaccid  the wiz
<minhaaj> and Agent_bob  ofcourse.
<Agent_bob> you can /join #fedora    or  /join #debian
<Agent_bob> but this is the place for ubuntu + kde support.
<Agent_bob> or is it #fedora-core   i haven't actually been there.
 * flaccid takes some natural stuff for headache
<Agent_bob> water ?
<Agent_bob> :)
<flaccid> yeah water + an array of vitamins as im out of the real drugs heh. anyway i'll shoosh until i see another kubuntu prob
<minhaaj> is that true that ubuntu guys are also thinking about incorporating kde in next release ?
<minhaaj> vitamins ? are you sick or weak ?
<Agent_bob> minhaaj there is also ##linux and ##linuxhelp which are unofficial linux support channels...
<flaccid> probably all of the above lol
<minhaaj> heh
<minhaaj> ok skype done
<minhaaj> thanks
<flaccid> i drank about 2 litres of wine last night helping here. anyway lets keep on topic if talking at all. we can talk about my bad health in #kubuntu-offtopic if you like
<flaccid> sweet minhaaj np
<minhaaj> heh ok
<Agent_bob> flaccid   what's the differance in "xserver-xorg-video-ati" and "xserver-xorg-driver-ati" ?
<flaccid> Agent_bob: lets have a look on the packages site i guess
<flaccid> Agent_bob: only the second one exists in dapper. maybe they changed the pkg name in future releases
<Agent_bob> apt doesn't see any  xserver-xorg-video-ati    but does see  xserver-xorg-driver-ati
<Agent_bob> maybe.
<flaccid> yeah i checked the site. only http://packages.ubuntu.com/dapper/xserver-xorg-driver-ati is up there like your apt
<dwidmann> curiosity question, if one were to download all of the ubuntu repository (main,restricted,universe,multiverse) for one architecture (say, for sake of example, 386), just how much space would it take?
<minhaaj> dude its almost 30000 packages
<Agent_bob> 20k
<minhaaj> k ?
<dwidmann> I didn't ask for # of packages, I already knew that, I asked how much space the packages would take up.
<minhaaj> 20 mb ?
<Agent_bob> ummm about 4.5 dvd's full
<flaccid> that question is almost more like, how much space do i need on my server for a mirror. someone can probably answer that..
<Agent_bob> no 20k packages
<minhaaj> oh ok
<minhaaj> !compiz
<ubottu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<dwidmann> I've got an extra few repos turned on (ppa for kde4, kdenightly), but I've got nearly 25k :)
<Agent_bob> yeah i was only counting ubuntu repos
<dwidmann> s/I've got/I have availble/
<dwidmann> I'm not sure how much of that is ppa, I wouldn't think it'd be that much but I guess it could be
<minhaaj> you dont need it anyways dwidmann
<minhaaj> you won't be using em all, in this life atleast
<dwidmann> minhaaj: it was just a curiosity question;
<flaccid> i think it killed the cat :
<softnet> hola
<flaccid> !es | softnet
<ubottu> softnet: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<minhaaj> ok
<dwidmann> flaccid: it deeeeeed it deeeeeed
<Agent_bob> tac `which cat` > 'dead cat'
<flaccid> lol
<Agent_bob> :)
<Agent_bob> bash: ./dead cat: cannot execute binary file
 * Agent_bob is now wondering what to do with this backwards binary file in his $HOME  ....
<Agent_bob> just out of curiosity of course
<holycow> Agent_bob ... meet agent_orange
<Agent_bob> :)
<holycow> agent_orange ... meet Agent_bob
<holycow> lol
<holycow> greatnick!
<Agent_bob> i have to remove that file.   if i leave it there, i'll mess around and forget it,  then be like "why is this 'dead cat' in my $HOME ???"   and get all balistic and sh**
<Agent_bob> it might cause me to reinstall the syatem....
<Agent_bob> and i could break something trying to reload onto a partitionless disk,
<Agent_bob> and it could cost the boss a new computer....
 * Agent_bob leaves the file.
<intelikey> interesting   did you know that you can't    tac `which cat` > one ;tac one > cat   #  and expect ./cat to function propperly...  i didn't know that binary files would get hosed by that.
<minhaaj> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<intelikey> i guess i just assumed that it would work on a binary like it would on ascii text
<intelikey> what's port 53 ?   dns ?
<mr---t-> yes
<intelikey> what's the little round 7 pin plug "thingy" ?
<intelikey> laptop has an odd port i'm not familear with.    about ps2 size but looks more like the old old old vidio ports
<mr---t-> on what?
<mr---t-> probably a mouse port
<intelikey> ;/   it's not ps2  i recognize them.
 * intelikey tries to plug a usb mouse in and says "see it's not that"     :)))
<mr---t-> its bigger than that?
<intelikey> maybe just a little.
<intelikey> and has more pin holes
<mr---t-> probably s_video then
<intelikey> ah probably.   i'll look into that.
<intelikey> and wonder why it would need three vidio out's
<mr---t-> its not about need but about features
<mr---t-> google s-video
<mot_> what is a good pc emulator for kubuntu?
<intelikey> feature ?   you mean those unexpected behaviours of software that the writers wont admit to being a bug ?
<mot_> as in, i want to play the DOS game simfarm
<mot_> dosbox seems to be a POS...i want a good gui-backend
<mot_> any suggestions?
<intelikey> qemu might.
<intelikey> vmware vbox
<intelikey> !vmware
<ubottu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player", only for Feisty and Edgy), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. Instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<mot_> are you talking to me?
<intelikey> !vbox
<ubottu> virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available in !Gutsy as 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<intelikey> !qemu
<ubottu> qemu is an emulator you can use to run another operating system - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsXPUnderQemuHowTo
<mot_> er
<mot_> i know what vbox is and vmare
<mot_> i don't want to have to run a host OS on top of linux to play a 15-year old game
<intelikey> see the last listing
<mot_> surely there's a native emulator.
<intelikey> run a host os ?   you call dos a host os ?
<helpy> !compiz
<ubottu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<intelikey> never mind.
<mot_> sorry, i meant guest os
<intelikey> mot_ sujestion.    konsole command: apt-cache search emulator | less
<intelikey> mot_  apt-cache search emulat | less
<intelikey> wider scope
<intelikey> "here's ya a fishing pole"  ^  cheeper on me than buying your fish dinner.  :)
<da> test
<intelikey> pong
<helpy> !xgl
<ubottu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<helpy> i can't have everything installed ccsm, compiz, dependencies but its not working
<helpy> any idea whats wrong ?
<robotgeek> helpy: okay, second
<robotgeek> helpy: try this script, http://forlong.blogage.de/article/pages/Compiz-Check and see if it passes
<softnet> hola
<softnet> alguien sabe si italic lo puedo instalar el cliente en windows
<robotgeek> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<numan> i am having problem with display?
<numan> i just see kubuntu loading after that no display
<numan> no display at login screen
<numan> i get out of range at login screen?
<numan> anybody help plz
<josh_> how do i set up dual monitors in ubuntu 8.04
<numan> nobody reply here?
<robotgeek> josh_: do you have nvidia?
<robotgeek> josh_: what video card do you have?
<robotgeek> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<CostaRicanQuaker> anyone have a link to an all encompassing ubuntu tutorial
<CostaRicanQuaker> until i get my cds from canonical weeks from now
<CostaRicanQuaker> kubuntu*
<robotgeek> CostaRicanQuaker: hmm, i would go through the help site for different things you can do
<CostaRicanQuaker> isn't there like a "kubuntu for dummies"
<CostaRicanQuaker> btw, can i write it and be rich without it being contradictory to the whole point of kubuntu?
<robotgeek> CostaRicanQuaker: sadly, the topic based help is the closest thing we have
<flaccid> lol im writing such a book atm
<CostaRicanQuaker> flaccid: can you ship me a free copy?
<CostaRicanQuaker> Juan Sebastian Ortiz Apartado 120-1000 San Jose, Costa Rica
<CostaRicanQuaker> no unabomber please
<flaccid> its not scheduled for release for at least a year and it won't be free
<robotgeek> numan: are you running hardy
<numan> yes robotgeek
<CostaRicanQuaker> flaccid: where are you located?
<CostaRicanQuaker> and how much for a copy?
<CostaRicanQuaker> i'm sure i can save 25 bucks a year from now
<jeisma> how do i get quicktime to work on kubuntu?
<jeisma> what do i have to download?
<numan> robotgeek: u there?
<flaccid> CostaRicanQuaker: im in australia and its not signed yet so i can't say
<robotgeek> numan: sorry was afk
<numan> can you help me for my problem?
<numan> i cant get envyng-core through apt-get install
<robotgeek> numan: what error does it give you?
<numan> it says cant fetch from archive.ubuntu.com............... actually i modofied sources list maybe that is creating problem
<numan> robotgeek: ??
<robotgeek> numan: probably
<numan> so what else you can suggest?
<robotgeek> numan: i can post my /etc/apt/sources.list for you
<robotgeek> numan: http://pastebin.com/d48af921d
<numan> so i also post mine for your reference
<helpy> what was the sudo command to get compiz fusion icon ?
<numan> but i am not on the computer which have this problem
<numan> how to get this large file there
<robotgeek> numan: just make sure your universe repository is enabled.
<numan> ok
<robotgeek> helpy: the link?
<flaccid> helpy: you can install it with adept or if you do want terminal then sudo apt-get install fusion-icon after enabling the required repos
 * helpy kudos flaccid
<flaccid> cheers!
<helpy> flaccid my compiz is not working
<helpy> i have everything ccsm, compiz, and icon
<helpy> could be ati related issue ?
<helpy> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<flaccid> why is it not working, please explain
<helpy> thats what i want to know.
<helpy> i have everything installed
<helpy> compiz icon says compiz is running
<helpy> but i dont get effects
<flaccid> !enter | helpy
<ubottu> helpy: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<helpy> i have configured it from effects manager and desktop effects but its not working
<flaccid> helpy: goto konsole and run compiz --replace and pastebin the output
<helpy> one sec
<helpy> xgl not present
<flaccid> i said pastebin and xgl does not need to be present :)
<flaccid> or does it just sit on that and go no further?
<helpy> http://paste.ubuntu.com/22523/
<flaccid> helpy: which driver are you using in xorg.conf?
<helpy> umm no idea
<helpy> its ati radeon x1400
<flaccid> check
<helpy> how ??
<flaccid> helpy:  kate /etc/X11/xorg.conf and look under section device for Driver
<helpy> http://paste.ubuntu.com/22524/
<helpy> i have no idea. see for yourself
<helpy> its xorg.conf in etc
<flaccid> ok so you are using the open source ati driver. you need to use either radeon or fglrx iirc
<helpy> !fglrx
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<flaccid> helpy: are you on hardy?
<helpy> yep
<flaccid> helpy: goto kdesudo jockey-kde and let me know what it says
<helpy> Not loading fglrx module; not used in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<helpy> WARNING: /sys/module/fglrx/drivers does not exist, cannot rebind fglrx driver
<numan> flaccid help me also
<CostaRicanQuaker> flaccid: how can i pay you for the book? can i send a book by the mail with the money?
<numan> i cant apt-get update
<CostaRicanQuaker> i'ven't got a credit card
<helpy> numan pastebin the error
<numan> it says the method driver /usr/lib/apt/methods/http could not be found
<flaccid> CostaRicanQuaker: its not finished, probably not worth talking about at this stage
<numan> helpy: ?
<helpy> read this http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-90441.html
<helpy> seems like you've broken adept
<flaccid> helpy: um ok does it have options to enable the restricted driver in the gui of Hardware Drivers Manager?
<helpy> yea it popped up when i did that jockey thing
<helpy> let me try again
<flaccid> helpy: two things you need to do 1. is try this driver by enabling it in jockey then rebooting and also before rebooting make sure you have done the compiz fusion requirements as per the wiki
<flaccid> !compiz-fusion | helpy
<ubottu> helpy: Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<helpy> i have checked it
<helpy> let me reboot
<flaccid> ok
<CostaRicanQuaker> flaccid: well i hope when it's released, you'll still be aroudn ehre and i will be able to buy it and set all my community to use it and have me maintain it, after CAFTA and its ridiculous copryright laws opensource is the wayto go
<numan> how to fix this broken adept?
<flaccid> CostaRicanQuaker: yeah me too. i offered it to the community over a year ago and they were not interested so im going my own way :)
<flaccid> cafta ?
<flaccid> !adepfix | numan
<ubottu> Factoid adepfix not found
<flaccid> !adeptfix
<ubottu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<CostaRicanQuaker> flaccid: Central american free trade agreement
<giadegama> buongiorno a tutti
<flaccid> ah fair enough
<Commodore512> I am Commodore256 and I am here to ask a question.
<helpy> ok done flaccid
<numan> after typing that command i cant get anythong
<Commodore512> Is a man not entitled to the to a Operating System that works?
<helpy> !helpersnack | flaccid
<ubottu> flaccid: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<flaccid> !doesntwork | numan
<ubottu> numan: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<flaccid> Commodore512: technically, no
<Commodore512> No, says Microsoft. Windows comes bundled in most computers, but Windows is loaded with Viruses.
<Commodore512> No, says Apple. Our Macs are too expensive.
<Commodore512> No, says Xerox. I'm sorry, we don't make Operating systems anymore.
<flaccid> Commodore512: this is the kubuntu support channel not OSdiscuss
<flaccid> helpy: so you are using fglrx now i assume?
<Commodore512> ok
<numan> flaccid
<helpy> i dont know but compiz is full blown
<helpy> heh
<numan> i am here for more than a hour but my problem is not solved
<numan> helpy: plz help
<flaccid> numan: thats because we don't know what the problem is specifically
<helpy> numan what is your basic problem ?
<helpy> help flaccid understand
<flaccid> helpy: compiz works too now ?
<helpy> yep
<numan> i cant get display
<flaccid> cool thanks for the snack then
<flaccid> display of what exactly
<numan> i have nvidia card but my display screen goes black after kubuntu screen finished loading.
<flaccid> numan: ah ok, did you upgrade kernel recently at all?
<numan> yes i upgraded to hardy heron from gutsy gibbon
<flaccid> numan: thats the problem most likely. can you goto a tty via ctrl+alt+f2 ?
<numan> i cant get into login screen
<helpy> hehe first crash
<helpy> compiz is so buggy
<flaccid> numan: yeah but you should be able to get to a terminal with the above keyboard shortcut
<numan> because i never get through login screen
<numan> yes i tried it but failed
<flaccid> failed, what happens?
<numan> but i am at the terminal through recovery mode
<numan> failed means nothing comes up even i press the keys several times
<flaccid> numan: ok then. do a sudo pico /etc/X11/xorg.conf and find the section device and change driver to Driver "vesa"
<numan> ok
<flaccid> we basically want to get it to use the vesa driver to hopefully get back into kde then change it to restricted again via Hardware Drivers Manager . the nvidia kernel driver is kernel dependant so if you upgrade the kernel it needs to be rebuilt
<numan> i think the problem is here with device configured wrongly
<flaccid> ok i'll leave it to you then :)
<numan> it says Setion "Device" identifier "configured video device"
<numan> endsection
<flaccid> numan: thats weird. can you please pastebin the whole thing for me to check?
<numan> ok i am typing
<flaccid> evening Mr. Parsnip
<flaccid> or ciao rather
<numan> here is the paste--->  http://paste.ubuntu.com/22527/
<flaccid> numan: that kind of looks ok. can you please run sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg and then repaste to check ?
<numan> ok i try
<numan> flaccid: thanks for your help i GTG maybe try later
<flaccid> numan: no worries. if its not your xorg then we have to look at what it could be instead.. but im around as always
<ik_> arg...
<ik_> stupid ati cards >.< lol
<ik_> i have a question
<ik_> i have a ati HD2300 in my laptop
<ik_> and everytime i try install kubuntu, it works for 2 boots, and then stops.
<ik_> then my screen won't go on again.
<ik_> does anyone knows what good driver i have to install?
<ik_> i think it has something to do with the latest kernel.
<flaccid> ik_: let me see if i can do some research on that
<ik_> ok, he flaccid! (long time no see :-3)
<flaccid> yeah
<flaccid> ik_: which driver are you using atm?
<ik_> default vesa driver
<ik_> i just reinstalled (again>.<)
<flaccid> ok this is a pretty new card right?
<flaccid> im still confused about why lscpci reports it as different gpu
<ik_> yeah, like 6 months max
<flaccid> or is HD* not a GPU ?
<ik_> it should be, i guess.
<ik_> like my brother just bought a new HD3870
<ik_> (that thing is just a monster btw :-O)
<flaccid> um lets have a look on the ati site
<flaccid> in terms of google there is hardly anything on your card
<ik_> i dled that driver, the 3D part doesnt work, and it stops working completely after 2 boots.
<ik_> well, technically it is one of the  "HD2400 series" cards
<flaccid> which driver?
<ik_> in windows it's regocnised by default as a "HD2400 series"
<flaccid> so now it has 3 names, dang
<ik_> lol
<ik_> yeah, i guess so ^^
<ik_> in windows it works fine though
<flaccid> this is pci-x or notebook? yeah this isn't windows :)
<ik_> with both the HD2300 aswell as the 2400 drivers. yes, it's a PCI-X 16x 2.0 notebook.
<ik_> it even has optional place for some kind of odd readyboost flash chip >.<
<flaccid> ik_: so this guy? http://ati.amd.com/products/mobilityradeonhd2300/index.html
<ik_> jep
<ik_> one sec, ill lookup my laptop
<flaccid> ok that would help - the make and model of n/b
<ik_> http://www.fujitsu-siemens.com/home/products/notebooks/amilo_pi_2530.html
<ik_> but i bought it a while ago, back then it was expensive and only got halve the amount of HDD space >.<
<flaccid> ik_: what was your lspci | grep VGA ?
<ik_> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc M71 [Mobility Radeon X2100] (rev ce)
<ik_> (remember, i just reinstalled)
<flaccid> well that should be accurate whenever ran..
<flaccid> ik_: problem seems to be ATI, there doesn't appear to be a linux driver as per http://ati.amd.com/support/driver.html
<ik_> well, then we got a disagreement on windhoos. lol
<ik_> there is
<ik_> but its called the 2400HD
<ik_> ow, and it doesnt work well ^^
<ik_> http://ati.amd.com/support/drivers/linux/linux-radeon.html
<flaccid> hmmm well HD2300 or X2100 is not listed for windows either
<ik_> i love fujitsu's laptop building style ^^
<Sarasvati> Anyone here knows anything about wacom tablets?
<ik_> what's the problem sarasvati?
<flaccid> ik_: that link doesn't specify support scope
<ik_> ?
<ik_> whats support scope >.<
<flaccid> what it supports
<ik_> (must look like a enormous noob now ^^)
<flaccid> ik_: but according to http://ati.amd.com/products/catalyst/linux.html#2 yours should be
<flaccid> ik_: this is hardy?
<ik_> jep
<ik_> this is the first distro that actually detects my card @.@
<flaccid> ik_: ok we need to work together. can you please run kdesudo jockey-kde and pastebin the output of it from konsole and show me a screenshot when it loads?
<ik_> hmm.
<ik_> one sec..
<ocs> hi. i have some problems with my graphic card (or with my monitor): the screen refreshing is slow (i.e: when I scroll or move windows)
<fauzan> hello all
<ik_> sup
<flaccid> ocs: run kdesudo jockey-kde (if you are on hardy) and try the restricted driver
<ik_> wut? lol
<ik_> its activated already 0.o
<flaccid> ik_: i thought you said you were using vesa or something?
<ik_> thats what i thought >.<
<ik_> because it did the last 8 installs 0.o
<ocs> flaccid: when i launch it i don't see any list of drivers inside it
<ik_> Identifier	"Configured Video Device"
<ik_> 	Driver		"vesa"
<flaccid> ik_: this is the situation. disable it in jockey then enable it, then reboot, see if that works, if it doesn't then try the driver from the site again and if that doesn't work then the problem is obviously ATI..
<flaccid> ocs: what is your lspci | grep VGA from konsole ?
<ik_> if i dont come back in a hour you know that i had to reinstall ^^
<flaccid> ik_: clearly the support for this gpu etc. is pathetic.
<ocs> flaccid:  03:03.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Rage XL (rev 27)
<flaccid> ocs: run kate /etc/X11/xorg.conf and see if has a Driver under section device and let me me know
<ocs> flaccid: the driver is active
<ocs> i've already checked
<ik_> ehm..
<flaccid> ocs: thats not what i asked. i want to know what driver is being used
<ik_> flaccid: the HW manager tells me that if i disable this driver there's no alternative driver available
<ocs> flaccid: Driver		"ati"
<flaccid> ocs: because rage is legacy and not supported in linux, this is the best you can do.
<ocs> flaccid: so i have to change the graphic card ?
<flaccid> ocs: up to you
<ocs> ?
<flaccid> ocs: that is your choice if you want to buy a new video card. it will be a good choice however
<ocs> flaccid: are you sure of what are you telling?
<ik_> ocs: dont try another ati though, lol
<ocs> flaccid: there's a problem with acceleration
<flaccid> ocs: it isnt supported
<ocs> flaccid: ok, but probably there are proprietary drivers
<flaccid> ocs: not for linux for your legacy card: http://ati.amd.com/support/driver.html
<ik_> eh flaccid, little problem, you sure i must do this?
<ik_> ATI Fire GL
<ik_> This driver is necessary to support the hardware, there is no free/open alternative.
<ik_> If this driver is not enabled, the hardware will not function.
<ocs> flaccid: i see... thanks
<flaccid> ik_: don't know. why not give it a try :)
<flaccid> np
<ik_> flaccid: if i dont come back in a hour, you know it went wrong.. lol
<flaccid> ik_: you didn't tell me what is asking you to do that heh
<brent> hey is there a amsn server?
<ik_> flaccid: youre the pro, if it didnt work its no big problem, im willing to try whatever is needed to get this thing working :_3
<flaccid> lol im just another unfortunate ati user. let me know you are go ;)
<ik_> k
<brent> can someone tell how i can get help with amsn?
<flaccid> brent: #amsn
<TeslaTony> Ive don two kernel updates since installing my system, and when grub comes up during boot, it still shows both of the old kernels on top of my XP and current system. How do I remove those entries?
<flaccid> TeslaTony: kgrubeditor or editing /boot/grub/menu.list manually
<milaks> Hi. Can I upgrade Ubuntu 7.04 to Kubuntu 8.04 directly, from CD (kubuntu-8.04-alternate-i386)?
<flaccid> i mean /boot/grub/menu.lst
<ocs> no, flaccid, you are wrong. I remember that with suse and the same graphic card i didn't have this problem
<flaccid> milaks: don't think so as they are image-based
<flaccid> ocs: that doesn't make me wrong at all.
<ivan10232006> hello
<ocs> flaccid: i have to resolve this problem. and there's a better solution than replacing the graphic card
<flaccid> maybe there should be an ##assumptions channel :)
<flaccid> ocs: good luck
<milaks> flaccid,no flac what I mean is, if I have working ubuntu-7.04 linux (installed), and image of kubuntu-8.04-alternate, can I mount that image on /media/cdrom for example and call for cdromupgrade to upgrade frmo 7.04 ubuntu to 8.04?
<TeslaTony> flaccid: Thanks. Iḿ assuming I just delete the entries?
<flaccid> milaks: not that i know of because the cd doesn't have packages. as i said iirc its an image-based install
<flaccid> TeslaTony: yeah
<milaks> flaccid, sorry I dont understand you, please see this page: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardyUpgrades/Kubuntu
<flaccid> milaks: note how that page, says alternate CD.
<milaks> flaccid, do you mean I must upgrade versions in order, that is first upgrade to 7.10 (or whatever is next to 7.04) and then try to upgrade to 8.04?
<flaccid> oh my apologies you said
<milaks> flaccid,yes I'm downloading kubuntu alternate CD
<milaks> flaccid,image*
<flaccid> milaks: in theory you can upgrade from anything
<flaccid> i've done dapper to hardy even though we don't support it here
<milaks> flaccid,it's ok, so can I upgrade it directly frmo 7.04 to 8.04 or must I first upgrade to 7.10?
<flaccid> milaks: you can do directly
<milaks> flaccid,ok and last question, sorry
<flaccid> hey my bad i misread you milaks
<milaks> flaccid,it doesnt matter that installed version is ubuntu (not kubuntu) and I'm tryaing to upgrade to kubuntu?
<flaccid> milaks: correct
<flaccid> they use the same repos
<milaks> flaccid,thanks a lot, I will continue with download of kubuntu-alternate
<flaccid> sorry for the confusion and good luck milaks
<milaks> flaccid,my cd/dvd burner isnt working and I have 7.04 on CD from before, so I want to install it again, and then frmo downloaded 8.04 image upgrade it to it...
<milaks> flaccid,no problem
<flaccid> hmm not a bad technique i guess if you don't have the bandwidth/data
<dwidmann> should work, but it'll be a bit time consuming eh?
<flaccid> guess so
<khajx> Hey.. i want to install 8.04, but now i loaded the Desktop CD , and theres no wireless card detected, i was googling it, and understood that theres a problem with the new driver with my wireless card Intel 3945ABG .. someone knows if theres a Fix for it?
<flaccid> !wireless | khajx there is a guide for you linked here
<ubottu> khajx there is a guide for you linked here: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<khajx> i dont see how is that helpful
<flaccid> i guess because you didn't read khajx. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/iwlwifi_Intel_3945_4965/gutsy?highlight=%28WifiDocs%29%7C%28AND%29%7C%28ManufacturerModel%29
<flaccid> i've had enough for now cyas
<dwidmann> khajx: hmm, I've never, ever had any problems with 3945abg ... maybe I'm just lucky
<ik_> flaccid: i guess it worked ^^
<ActionParsnip> hey all
<ActionParsnip> does anyone use webmin?
<kumamoto> somewhat
<ActionParsnip> kumamoto: is there a thing for it for ktorrent at all?
<ActionParsnip> or any torrent client
<ActionParsnip> to manage that
<kumamoto> nope
<kumamoto> not that I know of
<kumamoto> unless you check their site for torrent plugins
<ActionParsnip> bah
<kumamoto> and see if that is in your repos
<ActionParsnip> yeah thats what im after so I only need 1 port open rather than one for webmin and one for ktorrent web management
<kumamoto> I would think webmin would require you to open the torrents port for it to work properly just like it does for http, dns or postfix
<ActionParsnip> kumamoto: torrents flow fine, id just like to see their status / add new / remove torrents via webmin
<lawi> kubuntu kde4 dvd
<ActionParsnip> !kde4 | lawi
<ubottu> lawi: KDE 4.0.5 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. Packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.5.php - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<lawi> thanks
<ActionParsnip> np bro
<kumamoto> you just want to monitor torrent through webmin huh?
<ActionParsnip> yeah and start new downloads etc, much like the web interface of ktorrent
<ActionParsnip> could I add a lint to webmin to link to the local service then disaplay the result via webmin??
<ik_> hey actionparsnip
<ik_> you could run uTorrent thruogh wine
<ik_> it has a builtin webserver
<ActionParsnip> ik_: i can do it through ktorrent already
<ActionParsnip> but I would love to do it all through webmin
<ik_> ow, ok, in that case i didnt say anything ^^
<ActionParsnip> so I dont have to open 2 ports
<ik_> ok
<ik_> yeah.
<flaccid> !info rtorrent
<ubottu> rtorrent (source: rtorrent): ncurses BitTorrent client based on LibTorrent. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.8.0-0ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 346 kB, installed size 968 kB
<flaccid> !info torrentflux
<ubottu> torrentflux (source: torrentflux): web based, feature-rich BitTorrent download manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.3-6 (hardy), package size 442 kB, installed size 2796 kB
<ActionParsnip> im thinking I might have webmin read the local port and display the results to the viewer
<flaccid> get rid of webmin :p
<ik_> ey flaccid
<flaccid> hi
<ik_> i did what you said, now what did i gain with it? :-3
<ik_> it booted fine..
<ActionParsnip> flaccid: webmin is fun, the rig is due to be headless so I can still look after it
<flaccid> ik_: remind me you did sorry
<ik_> i think it's a problem with the new kernel (2.6.24-19)
<kakoonia> Hey.. whats the command for gui nvidia-settings?
<ik_> flaccid: np
<flaccid> ActionParsnip: webmin is wrong heh
<flaccid> ik_: feel free to submit a bug then
<ik_> im currently running the old kernel (2.6.24-16)
<ik_> and it works fine
<ActionParsnip> flaccid: might just do that :)
<ActionParsnip> flaccid: well more a request for functionality
<ActionParsnip> suprised its not already in
<ik_> it might be possible it's another app, but ill try it out now, im gonna do a full upgrade
<flaccid> what works fine sorry?
<kakoonia> whats the command for gui nvidia-settings?
<ik_> the old kernel
<ActionParsnip> kakoonia: i believe its nvidia-settings
<flaccid> meh
<ik_> kakoonia: try to typ nvidia and press tab. (i guess ^^)
<kakoonia> it doesnt work.. it worked when i used ubuntu, but on kubuntu, it doesnt exist, and i installed the driver..
<ActionParsnip> you need to install it seperately now
<ik_> ok, weird.
<ActionParsnip> it got split for some bizarre reason
<kakoonia> tried it.. it gives only nvidia-, so i tried nvidia xconfig, but its not what i was looking for.
<kakoonia> ohh
<kakoonia> ActionParsnip: well thanks,i guess it was realy apart now.. wierd though.
<ActionParsnip> indeed but its how it is, i guessits uninstallable once its setup and stuff
<ocs> hi. i did something wrong with video drivers:). and I cannot start the server x anymore. how can i "repair" that using the kubuntu live cd ?
<ActionParsnip> ocs: roll back your xorg.conf
<ocs> ActionParsnip: in which way ?
<ActionParsnip> ocs: use hte backup you create before you started playing
<ocs> i didn't create a backup
<ActionParsnip> why not?
<ocs> i only tried to install kubuntu and few other things
<ActionParsnip> ocs: head into /etc/X11
<ocs> ok, and then ?
<ActionParsnip> ocs: there maybe some old xorg.confs in there you can rename to see if they work
<ocs> ActionParsnip: already tried
<flaccid> ocs: mount the filesystem from livecd and edit your /etc/X11/xorg.conf . i guess you are still trying to do the impossible ah well
<ActionParsnip> ocs: you have learned the hardest way that you should backup conf files before tweaking so you can easily roll back
<ocs> flaccid: already tried
<flaccid> ActionParsnip: ocs is try to use other drivers for a legacy Rage ati that is not supported
<ActionParsnip> ocs: so there are no xorg.conf~ files
<flaccid> one can only try.
<ActionParsnip> flaccid: oh, i didnt know
<flaccid> yeah not much point in try to help this user
<ActionParsnip> ocs: is this a new install?
<ActionParsnip> flaccid: i got a plan
<ocs> ActionParsnip: i changed xorg.conf several times
<ocs> ActionParsnip: ?
<kumamoto> how about something like 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg'
<ActionParsnip> ocs: how long has Kubuntu been on this system?
<ocs> ok kumamoto let's try
<ocs> ActionParsnip: two days
<ActionParsnip> ocs: you could reinstall and stick to vesa drivers
<ocs> ActionParsnip: i want to solve without reinstalling
<flaccid> iirc user already did that ie. vesa
<ActionParsnip> so it isnt even driven by vesa?
<flaccid> it can be but user wants more
<ActionParsnip> ocs: id edit your xorg.conf and put vesa as your driver
<ActionParsnip> flaccid: i see, unlucky
<flaccid> unfortunately we went throught that only a couple of hours ago and now user has come back to try again
<ocs> well, solved all
<ocs> but i had to change manually the permission of .ICEautorithy
<flaccid> that is never necessary unless it was changed manually
<ocs> flaccid, it didn't start and gave me error on .ICEautorithy permissions
<ActionParsnip> ocs: as long as its good thats cool
<ocs> so i made them 7777
<ocs> but now I want to restore them in their old value
<flaccid> thats wrong again. but hey i'll just be quiet and listen
<ActionParsnip> Im doing some compiz rubbish in #Ubuntu
<flaccid> im kind of sick of newbie experts so i'll just take a break
<DrLame_> hai
<ik_> flaccid: i upgraded the kernel, and its still workin, shall i try to enable 3D support?
<flaccid> ik_: enable how?
<ik_> dunno yet :-3 i think with that "accelerated graphic driver" for ati
<ik_> tuxracer works btw, although it's superslow.
<flaccid> well that is what your card is meant to use and gives 3d
<ik_> like 5GPS
<flaccid> yeah no 3d
<ik_> *FPS
<ik_> but i want 3D :-3
<flaccid> contact ATI. because this is sub-standard
<DrLame_> Someone want to give me a hand getting compiz setup. All the guides I find seem to be outdated....
<flaccid> !compiz-fusion | DrLame_
<ubottu> DrLame_: Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<DrLame_> thank you
<DrLame_> lol... I thanked a bot
<DrLame_> thank you for triggering, flaccid
<DrLame_> xchat is weird >.>
<ik_> flaccid: shall i activate the accelerated driver?
<ik_> or would that cause me to have it reinstalled again >.<
<ik_> (sorry for bad english lol)
<apparle> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<apparle> How to install ATI flgrx drivers for 8.04
<ik_> i know how to install it, just wondering if it would hurt my current install :-3
<apparle> no I am asking the question how to install
<apparle> I don't have net at howm can anyone tell me how to install ATI drivers for 8.04 remix
<apparle> *home
<vipex> Hello
<apparle> what will these commands do??
<apparle> sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh linux-restricted-modules-`uname -r`
<apparle> sudo insmod /lib/modules/`uname -r`/volatile/fglrx.ko
<ik_> flaccid: WUT, my restricted driver is working 0.o
<ik_> i can run compiz on my ati card 0.o
<apparle> Please help http://paste.ubuntu.com/22557/
<vipex> Hey can i have finnish irc channel link please?:)
<vipex> Hey can i have finnish irc channel link please?:)
<Psykar> #kubuntu-fi
<EightiesK> how would I set deafult programs in kde?
<EightiesK> some reason I can't set my deafult messener to pidgin
<flaccid> hooray ik_
<marius> hi to all
<marius> need help
<apparle> flaccid: http://paste.ubuntu.com/22557/ please help
<marius> anyone?
<apparle> marius: http://paste.ubuntu.com/22557/
<apparle> I have 8.04 remix
<flaccid> sorry im busy
<flaccid> lol
<flaccid> apparle: which release?
<ik__> hey flaccid
<ik__> its working now!
<ik__> WITH 3D!
<ik__> although there's some weird intervention, like flickering images.
<flaccid> ik__: sounds better than expected
<vipex> I got problem : WHen i start kubuntu i see all 2x bigger than normal :S
<vipex> anyone knows why?
<flaccid> glasses?
<vipex> huh?
<flaccid> nm
<vipex> I dont have glasses cos i see all perfect .
<flaccid> dang
<vipex> the panel where is K menu Desktop isee only half of it.
<vipex> yesterday all worked perfectly but not now>:(
<fritz> tried to update a dapper to hardy, but freezed while updating ... then tried to boot with hardy cd, freezes too. now here with old dapper. are there any cheatcodes for the old system to boot with hardy? PIII with 1 Gh and 512 mb ram
<fritz> dapper cd
<vipex> Omg thisis working again
<vipex> laterz
<reese> in xorg.conf, the resolution is set to 1440x900_75, but when I log in, the refresh rate is always set to 60
<Mary_ux> hi
<Mary_ux> just a qst
<Mary_ux> ﻿any1 knows how can i create an user who can only login in a specific machine??
<Mary_ux> again..
<Mary_ux> ﻿do you know how can i create an user who can only login on a specific machine??
<Vicus> C'è qualcuno che può darmi una mano con amarok?
<zsr> help
 * flaccid drinks wine
<casal> alguem pode me ajudar a configurar a resolução 1024 x 768?
<flaccid> english onlly chan casal
<sravi> i have a bluetooth streo headset. it is configured properly to work with amarok. with AVRCP i am able to play/pause, move to next track etc. perfectly. But when i pause the song and after one minute, i click play, it is not working
<sravi> anyone out there can answer my previous question?
<apparle> sravi: I don't know anything about above but I suggest you check if the bluetooth connection is turned off after a minute
<sravi> apparle, the headset works fine with my mobile phone. i guess my computer bluetooth dongle mite get turned off i guess. i want to know how to check that
<flaccid> sravi: #amarok might be able to hellp
<nyuu> hi
<nyuu> my vlc player is broken now
<nyuu> how can I fix it
<apparle> sravi: Do one thing, pause the playback for a minute and then check whether the dongle is off
<nyuu> hi
<engineer> hi
<nyuu> I want to delete ubuntu desktop
<nyuu> how can I do it
<The_ManU_212> hi
<The_ManU_212> i have now a new mouse
<The_ManU_212> and the scroll wheel is inverted
<The_ManU_212> how to change
<engineer> The_ManU_212 system settings -> mouse
<ds187> The_ManU_212: i would take a look into /etc/X11/xorg.conf and search for a line that's called ZAxxisMapping, there it should said "4 5"........but perhaps that way is a bit oldfashioned :-)
<nyuu> [00000338] main decoder error: no suitable decoder module for fourcc `wmap'.
<nyuu> this is my error
<nyuu> how can I fix it
<dr_Willis> libfaad dident work eh?
<nyuu> I wwill try it again
<nyuu> sudo apt-get install libfaad
<nyuu> ??
<dr_Willis> If you allready installed it once.. installing it again wont help
<dr_Willis> !find faad
<ubottu> Found: faad, libfaad-dev, libfaad0, libfaad2-0
<nyuu> it says: there is no pacgace
<dr_Willis> there are 3 faad packages  of imporntance it seems
<nyuu> it couldn't find
<dr_Willis> the bot just showed the proper name for the packages
<nyuu> ok
<nyuu> dr_Willis: I will install all of them
<The_ManU_212> engineer: ds187 thx u
<nyuu> dr_Willis: it can't find the packs..?
<dr_Willis> nyuu,  someone in Ubuntu suggested some otehr packages also
<dr_Willis> nyuu,  then you need to enable the other repos
<dr_Willis> !info libfaad0
<ubottu> libfaad0 (source: faad2): freeware Advanced Audio Decoder - runtime files. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.6.1-2 (hardy), package size 162 kB, installed size 316 kB
<dr_Willis> they are in the universe repo
<BluesKaj> g'day
<dr_Willis> you ARE using  hardy? 8.04 release of kubuntu?
<nyuu> yes
<nyuu> dr_Willis: :S
<nyuu> dr_Willis: I don't know
<dr_Willis> !version
<ubottu> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell
<nyuu> dr_Willis: Description  Ubuntu 8.10
<flaccid> lol
<dr_Willis> nyuu,  you some how managed to grab the next release befor its  ready. :)
<dr_Willis> 8.04 is the current release.
<nyuu> ow sorry ^^
<nyuu> my poor eyes ^^
<dr_Willis> Unless you miss-read/copied that version #/
<dr_Willis> You proberly do NOT want to be using 8.10 at this time
<nyuu> I am not a 8.10 user ^^
<nyuu> 8.04
<nyuu> dr_Willis: how can I install your 'faad' things?
<dr_Willis> nyuu,  enable the universe reposuitory. and use the package manager tools
<nyuu> dr_Willis: do you know a way?
<nyuu> dr_Willis: to enable it
<flaccid> !repos > nyuu
<dr_Willis> theres an icon to do it in the menus, the package managers have ways to do it.. or youc an edit the files manually
<flaccid> !adept > nyuu
<nyuu> dr_Willis: thanks
<nyuu> dr_Willis: ha, there is no adept-manager :S :S
<nyuu> dr_Willis: and I am sure about that
<flaccid> lol
<nyuu> dr_Willis: I can send you a sss
<dr_Willis> !adept
<ubottu> adept is the Kubuntu package manager. Howto: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AdeptHowto
<nyuu> ss ^^
<dr_Willis> I normally use synaptic, or the command line. :)
<nyuu> dr_Willis: ha, I used Alt+F2 and wrote 'adept' and it opened firefox !!
<dr_Willis> nyuu,  look in your menus perhaps for the package manager icon?
<dr_Willis> the command is not 'adept' i belive
<nyuu> dr_Willis: sudo apt-get install adept ^^
<nyuu> dr_Willis: I donno, but it seems that the adept has been deleted ^^
<mary_lix> hi every1
<mary_lix> ﻿How can I lock the "edit menu" option in gnome to an user??
<dr_Willis> adept is name of the default kubuntu package manager for kde. its not called 'adept' from the command line
<nyuu> dr_Willis: ok it came back ^^
<dr_Willis> its adept_SOMTHING i belive
<nyuu> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AdeptHowto
<nyuu> dr_Willis: I came back ^^
<nyuu> the medibuntu reps are ready
<mary_lix> heyyy any1 knows
<mary_lix> ﻿How can I lock the "edit menu" option in gnome to an user??
<dr_Willis> ask in #gnome or #ubuntu perhaps?
<dr_Willis> Kde3 had some sort  of koisk mode/settings tool where you could lock down such things.. no idea on gnome.
<nyuu> dr_Willis: I have enabled multiverse repos but...
<mary_lix> i didt
<mary_lix> not answ
<nyuu> dr_Willis: I can't install faad...
<helpy> !google earth
<ubottu> Google Earth is now available, for free (only as in price), for Linux, too. To download it see http://earth.google.com/download-earth.html - A package for Ubuntu is available in the !Medibuntu repository
<nyuu> dr_Willis: ok, I have found faads ^^
<nyuu> dr_Willis: with adept manager
<nyuu> dr_Willis: 2 of the faads were installed before, but now I am installing the -dev pacs too
<nyuu> dr_Willis: no :( it gives the same thing
<nyuu> dr_Willis: I have an idea but...
<nyuu> dr_Willis: with ffmpeg we can change the codec
<nyuu> dr_Willis: into mkv
<__ALiCe__> maxb
<brauerle> which script is beeing called, when pressing the standby button on the KDE shut down screen?
<dr_Willis> nyuu,  its also possible the mplayer version from the medibuntu repos will be abl eto play it withou gconverting
<lat> When I minimize a window it just disappears. How do I correct that?
<ActionParsnip> lat: does it not show at the bottom?
<lat> ActionParsnip, no.
<ActionParsnip> lat: right click where you expect them -> add panel (or maybe add item) then scroll down till you see blue lines in a list like icon
<ActionParsnip> lat: im vague as Im at work on XP
<ActionParsnip> lat: you need to add the thingy to show the running programs
<lat> ActionParsnip, I suspect this is a kde4 problem. I probably should have gone to that forum. I'll try to find that thingy. Thanks.
<ActionParsnip> aaah kde4
<ActionParsnip> yeah i'd head there
<genii> Hi guys. Any pending questions?
<lascar> I downgraded the kernel and lost sound -- Kmix tells me the "mixer cannot be found."  What should I do?
<ActionParsnip> lat: i ran a command a while back that reset the panel config
<lascar> greetings, genii.
<lat> If I hit C-Alt-F1 kde is put to sleep and the console takes up the whole screen. How then do I return to kde?
<genii> lascar: What does "which kmix" report?
<genii> lat: alt-f7
<lat> ActionParsnip, that is probably the command I need.
<ActionParsnip> sleep mode is a PITA
<lascar> genii: "which kmix"?
<genii> lascar: Yes,  from konsole. Should be /usr/bin/kmix
<lat> genii, many thanks. Just tried it and it worked.
<genii> lat: np
<lascar> genii: it is as you say.
<ocs> hi. i have some problem with the keyboard. I can't write some characters, like "{" . The problem occoured after i executed  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<ActionParsnip> lat: if you are on when i get home in an hour and a half i'll jump in
<ActionParsnip> lat: its like removing a single file
<lat> ActionParsnip, thanks. I appreciate your help.
<genii> lascar: When you downgraded the kernel, was it because of a sound system issue as well?
<ActionParsnip> lat: got it
<ActionParsnip> lat: kquitapp plasma; rm /home/$USER/.kde4/share/config/plasma-appletsrc; plasma
<unespkiosk> hi there people
<unespkiosk> im usin kubuntu do make an internet kiosk
<unespkiosk> im having some issues regardint the kiosktool
<ActionParsnip> lat: mine was gone completely and i ran that and back it came
<ubuntu> olha eu aki no kubuntu,..
<ubuntu> Brazil
<unespkiosk> falae brazuca
<Pici> !br | ubuntu
<unespkiosk> perdido?
<ubottu> ubuntu: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<lascar> unespkiosk: awesome.
<ubuntu> da muito brazuca por aki
<unespkiosk> so, i googled many ways of doing it
<unespkiosk> but not happy at all
<ActionParsnip> lat: let me know if its cool
<unespkiosk> is there any other way?
<ubuntu> da muito brazuca por aki
<unespkiosk> pois e
<lascar> genii: what's next?  Do you know?
<ActionParsnip> unespkiosk: ive not seen this, gimme a sec
<ubuntu> name
<lascar> also, what software is good for internet kiosks?
<ActionParsnip> lascar: kiosktool looks ok
<ActionParsnip> unespkiosk: so you just create a very locked down system
<ubuntu> gostaria de saber se tem como montar um servidor squid e cups( impressora usb ligada no linux hp 1020) tudo em um servidor soh?
<unespkiosk> ubuntu: cara, vai no ubuntu-br
<unespkiosk> ou faça perguntas em ingles neste canal
<lascar> actionparsnip: thanx.
<ActionParsnip> lascar: ?
<unespkiosk> ActionParsnip: i need to lock everything on the station
<ActionParsnip> lascar: oh the kios thing, np man
<unespkiosk> the kiosktool its almost like the gpolicies editor
<ActionParsnip> unespkiosk: yeah the gui seems pretty inuitive
<unespkiosk> since i need only two apps running, i think kiosktool its way more than i need
<ubuntu> ok
<unespkiosk> i need the user only to open an especific site
<unespkiosk> any browser
<unespkiosk> on fullscreen, with no options to see the startup and so on
<genii> lascar: Troubleshooting the sound system is not my strong point. Is the arts daemon running? eg:     pas ax| grep arts   should show a result
<ActionParsnip> unespkiosk: set the homepage in your chosen browser and lock it
<ActionParsnip> lascar: can you play any sound at all
<unespkiosk> and a screensaver, wich will do a random slideshow of the pictures on a remote server
<ActionParsnip> lascar: aplay, amarok etc
<lascar> genii: fair enough. "pas: command not found."
<unespkiosk> hm
<ActionParsnip> unespkiosk: easy enough
<unespkiosk> easy huh?
<lascar> ActionParsnip: no sound at all.
<unespkiosk> can u help me?
<unespkiosk> im with firefox and konqueror
<genii> lascar: Sorry, ps not pas there:) So  ps ax|grep arts
<ActionParsnip> unespkiosk: well the screen saver you can set in configure desktop
<unespkiosk> i dont need much security, since they will try to get to another terminals, but with no root passwordk they wont be able to do much
<unespkiosk> the kde already have the screensaver
<ActionParsnip> unespkiosk: just set it up as a normal pc then put kiosk ontop and screw it down
<lascar> genii: should I pastebin?
<unespkiosk> iv installed kubuntu, apt-get all the upgrades
<unespkiosk> the terminal is fine
<unespkiosk> im using it right now btw
<genii> lascar:  No, only tell me if it shows that the it is running
<ActionParsnip> unespkiosk: and its set up how you want
<ActionParsnip> full plugins etc
<genii> lascar:  So if you need pastebin then it  must have given a result
<ActionParsnip> !pastebinit
<ubottu> Factoid pastebinit not found
<lascar> genii: i guess.  There's a "?" next to 5646
<unespkiosk> yeah, everithing its working fine
<ActionParsnip> unespkiosk: then screw it down with the kiosk
<lascar> genii: which i'm guessing is a UID
<ActionParsnip> unespkiosk: id create a new user who is not part of the sudo group and make it autologon
<genii> lascar: Yes, thats fine. What model is your soundcard? The command:     lspci -nn| grep Audio         may tell us
<genii> lascar: The intel HDA ones for instance need alsa recompile each kernel change
<genii> Work requires me a couple minutes. AFK
<lascar> genii: really now?  it's an Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller [8086:27d8] (rev 02)
<lascar> therefore...
<genii> !intelhda | lascar
<ubottu> lascar: For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<lascar> genii: thanx for the url
<b4s3m> guys ... my Kubuntu breaks everytime i try to open my computer .... it just give me a black screen after finishing kubuntu bar loading ....
<ActionParsnip> b4s3m: boot to failsafe mode, press esc when grub is loading
<ActionParsnip> b4s3m: then check in /var/log for clues
<ActionParsnip> b4s3m: any changes? new hardware? new software install?
<lat> ActionParsnip, all went well until the last command: http://pastebin.com/d534e28e7
<unespkiosk> ActionParsnip: how i do that
<unespkiosk> th lock the browser
<ActionParsnip> unespkiosk: i think its part of kiosk
<ActionParsnip> unespkiosk: never had to do it
<unespkiosk> ahuehaue
<unespkiosk> me too
<unespkiosk> hard doing it
<ActionParsnip> you could set the homepage, then use chromedit to remove the menus from firefox
<b4s3m> ActionParsnip: actually i tried to enable graphics acceleration .... then everything is screwed :S
<unespkiosk> the kiosktool always crashes
<unespkiosk> i start configurin it and it crashes
<ActionParsnip> b4s3m: then roll back your xorg.conf and review
<unespkiosk> i did the configuration on the text
<unespkiosk> kderc
<ActionParsnip> unespkiosk: then reinstall or log a bug
<unespkiosk> iv reinstalled it many times
<ActionParsnip> sounds like a bug
<unespkiosk> iv tryed debian erlier
<unespkiosk> installed kde with nothing else
<unespkiosk> then the kiosktool
<unespkiosk> same issue
<unespkiosk> i think the kiostool its more than i need
<ActionParsnip> unespkiosk: any alternatives?
<unespkiosk> i dont need the autologin, since i have to turn the pcs everymorning
<unespkiosk> i can login to the locked user, and let it flow
<ActionParsnip> ok cool
<unespkiosk> if i need something to be fixed, i can login as admin
<ActionParsnip> totally
<unespkiosk> iv setted the screensaver, i just need to lock the browser
<unespkiosk> with the same page
<unespkiosk> iv also seen a loop, in case the browser crashes, to open again
<unespkiosk> BUT
<unespkiosk> im stucked on how to lock the browser and the other things the user may try to do
<genii> Back
<ActionParsnip> unespkiosk: theres an extension called public fox
<helpy> umm you might need to change access to root for programs
<ActionParsnip> unespkiosk: https://addons.mozilla.org/firefox/3911/
<ActionParsnip> unespkiosk: doesnt work with FF3
<ActionParsnip> unespkiosk: but FF2 is fine
<genii> lascar: They may suggest some previous alsa version than the current one on that site, I recommend to use the ones from http://www.alsa-project.org/main/index.php/Download
<lascar> genii: ok
<unespkiosk> hm nice
<unespkiosk> ill try it
<unespkiosk> i found this
<unespkiosk> http://ramblings.narrabilis.com/wp/firefox-fullscreen-kiosk-machine/
<unespkiosk> but its about gnome, im afraid it wont have the screensaver slideshow
 * genii sips a coffee
<genii> lascar: Any result yet?
<lascar> genii: i'll reboot in a bit
<lascar> i compiled the alsa driver
<genii> lascar: OK. I'll be around.
<lascar> genii: cool, much obliged.
<genii> lascar: NP
<genii> bah capslock :)
<incorrect> is kde4 usable yet?
<genii> It's a matter of some debate. But the general consensus is no.
<incorrect> genii, i tried it some time ago and no was my end conclusion
<incorrect> but that was almost 6 months ago
<loctar> 4.1 seems to be shaping up though
<loctar> does anyone know when the beta2 packages for 4.1 will be out btw?
<incorrect> i am bored of gnome
<incorrect> kde3 is blah
<nicola> hi
<MrKennie> Is the panel much more configurable in kde4.1 yet?
<nicola> yes
<MrKennie> one of my dislikes of kde4.0, I like to do as a wish with the panel :)
<nicola> ?
<incorrect> that was good engrish
<MrKennie> sorry, the fact that the panel in kde4.0 is not very configurable
<nicola> 4.1 you can do a lot
<genii> I think if they make some wrapper which lets you use all the old kde3 panel apps as kde4 widgets that will be the biggest breakthrough
<nicola> 4.1 beta1 provides enough feature to be comparable to 3
<nicola> 4.1 beta is also much more stable than 4.0.5
<nicola> hard to believe but true!
<LinuxWorld> betas are for gamblas..
<MrKennie> 4.1 sounds excellent.
<nicola> ?
<nicola> that also what I was expecting
<nicola> but 4.1 is much more stable than 4.0
<nicola> 4.0.5 looks more to be the pre-candidate of 4.1
<nicola> on  a major release that is normal
<nicola> anyway today they have just released 4.1 beta 2
<nicola> I think you should try it!
 * genii waits for 4.2 RC1
<nicola> 4.2???
<genii> hehe
<loctar> yup, been running beta 1 for a week now. it's pretty stable, if you don't mess with plasma too much
<genii> nicola: In other words I think it is still a generation behind where it should be
<nicola> it depends..
<nicola> on the usage you do of the application itself
<incorrect> genii, rc1? you are brave today!
<incorrect> so 4.1 is going to be a bit faster?
<genii> incorrect: Hah, smart*ss
<nicola> this is how it looks like
<incorrect> you know you have to worry when you Q6600 struggles to run the desktop
<nicola> than run vista on it!
<incorrect> i blame enlightenment, if that project had released e17 by now...
<incorrect> i like vista is great
<genii> incorrect: Yup. Thats what I have on my desktop. So this little laptop would really just chug.
<genii> (q6600)
<nicola> that's why yuu need Q6600
<genii> nicola: My desktop DOES have a q6600 .
<genii> My laptop is core duo 1.7
<nicola> I run on a common laptop and no problem at all
<nicola> IBM t43
<nicola> but why kubuntu.. and not ubuntu?
<nicola> you do not like to be a big friend of K
<genii> nicola: Actually both my main boxes multiboot. So xfce,gnome,kde and kde4 on the linux side. Then freebsd on the unix side. Then Windows on the crappy side
<nicola> thanks for your clear explanation.. I feel now relieved
<nicola> anyway I am dowloading BETA 2
<nicola> :-)
<holli> hi, how come that the same ubuntu 8..04 cd recognizes a wlan stick on one machine but not on the other (genii, you dont need to answer ;-)
<scorpio> есть кто живой?
<genii> !gr | scorpio
<ubottu> scorpio: #ubuntu-gr και #kubuntu-gr για Έλληνες χρηστές  /  #ubuntu-gr kai #kubuntu-gr gia Ellhnes xrhstes
<Pici> !ru | scorpio
<ubottu> scorpio: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<genii> Pici: Wrong language I had :)
<Pici> Yah
<genii> I think I need more caffeine....
<marcreichelt> hi there!
<marcreichelt> does anybody know how I can get the console to display UTF-8 characters (the terminal one gets by pressing Ctrl + Alt + F[1-6])?
<MurielGodoi> Hi all, Anyone noticed that Firefox menu text color is getting the color from standard text and not from window text as desired?
<sigma_> has anyone installed openoffice 3.0 beta on kubuntu successfully?
<helpy> !medibuntu
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<helpy> !skype
<ubottu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<lyhana8> hi, i want to enable support of Fn+[key] to manage the volume, i've a multiple session desktop (kde3.5, kde4, kde4-neon).
<lyhana8> 2 days ago i was under Hardy+kde3.5 and that work fine, i install Hardy+kde4 yesterday and that don't work anymore
<lyhana8> is there a package to install
<michelo> hello
<michelo> what's the name of the application where passwords are stored?
<michelo> kdewallet is not good
<numan> i am having problem with display after upgrade to hardy
<michelo> kwalletmanager \o/
<numan> flaccid: u there?
<numan> anybody know how to solve it?
<crookshanks> i've noticed that kde4 sometimes applies its theme to GTK apps, even though i've told it not to.  any way to fix this?
<genii> crookshanks: Perhaps enquire in #kubuntu-kde4
<crookshanks> genii: kk, thanks
<int20> Hi! How I can reset my font settings in KDE4? (System Settings -> Appearance don't start)?
<genii> int20: Perhaps enquire in #kubuntu-kde4
<genii> Gotta love code reuse
<int20> genii: thank you, i try
<int20> genii: #kubuntu-kde4 is dead channel...
 * int20 want to reset settings at kde user profile
<lascar> genii: sound has been restored.  Thanx for everything.
<genii> lascar: You're welcome
<lascar> later, everyone
<numan> nobody help here?
<engineer> nop
<numan> engineer: ??/
<genii> numan: A more specific description of your problem might help.
<shadowbox> whats the difference between the CD and DVD version of the kubuntu download?
<helpy> there was an error committing packages.  probably there was a problem downloading packages or commit would break it
<helpy> what is this error about ?
<helpy> i can't install packages
<KRF> shadowbox, more packages on dvd
<shadowbox> ahh, ok, I guess that would be the better option if one did not have access to the internet, eh?
<basy> Hi, i have problens when i try "LogOut->Turn off", I have to switch to console a manualy kill "keytouchd" process, any help please?
<numan> i cant get to login screen due to video card problem because i get black screen
<shadowbox> would it have the restricted drivers on it?
<shadowbox> or would I have to still download them?
<numan> helpy: u still there?
<DrSlony> Help, is it possible to change the resolution in xorg.conf when booting off  a livecd? A friend complains that he want to try some livecd but he gets a wrong resolution by default. He uses a widescreen, I assume 1680x1050. Can you edit xorg.conf and save and restart x when booting off a live cd? Will there not be a problem of not being root?
<helpy> yes
<helpy> try it DrSlony
<numan> plz help me solve this problem regarding no display
<DrSlony> helpy no i cant try it, since im not doing it :] but i need to know what to tell him :]
<genii> helpy: "committing packages" s usually a message that comes from SVN or CVS or so on, not from the usual way of installing packages from Adept/Synaptic/apt-get or so. What command or program is giving you this "commit" error?
<helpy> tell him to go ahead :)
<helpy> linux is all about trying
<DrSlony> been saying that all the time :]
<helpy> genii sun-java6-plugin seems to be broken in adept
<helpy> its causing the whole problem.
<DrSlony> but if it turns out you cant save xorg.conf I dont want to put him through the hassle of editing it etc (his first time with linux)
<DrSlony> 'hassle' ;]
<numan> ;]
<helpy> i dont know DrSlony  i can't be of help
<helpy> didnt try it before
<numan> :]
<genii> helpy: Close then Adept and try to install instead from the command in Konsole of: sudo apt-get update;sudo apt-get install sun-java6-plugin
<helpy> ok
<helpy> i did update before that
<helpy> let me get you the update for sun
<genii> DrSlony: They can edit the xorg.conf file to add what resolution it should do and then restart X server with keystroke of ctrl-alt-backspace
<numan> how to resolve this out of range problem for my monitor?
<helpy> http://paste.ubuntu.com/22644/
<helpy> are you in recovery mode now numan ?
<genii> DrSlony: Since livecd has no login password, you can use sudo without incident for something like sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<numan> not yet i am in windows now
<DrSlony> genii ok thanks!
<numan> wait 10 mins then i get into ubuntu
<helpy> you installed kubuntu with wubi ?
<numan> who? me!
<helpy> yes
<numan> no
<numan>  i have multiple os installed in my computer
<helpy> since when did that start happening ?
<numan> after upgrade to latest  version, it  happen whenever i reinstall or upgrade
<lyhana8> hulo, does anybody know how to install support for Fn+[key] support ?
<numan> before it helped me bu selecting vesa driver for x server
<numan> now i cant get any display
<genii> helpy: And when you run the suggested command of:   sudo apt-get -f install -a            What happens then?
<numan> even i cant  use live cd to install ubuntu because of display problem i have to use alternate cd
<cadoo> numan: try sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<numan> let me boot to ubuntu first
<nuno_> I'm having some problems in KNetworkManager , can someone help me?
<nuno_> No one?
<nuno_> I guess i'll have to install another network manager then...
<lg188> helo back
<lg188> !nl
<ubottu> Nederlandstalige ondersteuning voor Ubuntu (en vers gezette koffie) is te vinden in #ubuntu-nl
<marius> hi
<marius> i need a proofing tool for open office?
<marius> anyoane?
<marius> an ideea?
<genii> !info ftdiff
<ubottu> Package ftdiff does not exist in hardy
<genii> Hmm
<gribouille> hi
<gribouille> how can I install kde 4 beta 2 ?
<gribouille> how can I install kde 4 beta 2 ?
<genii> gribouille: Please ask in channel #kubuntu-kde4
<d[x_x]b> HELP ---->   wheres the root trash in hardy?  (ie my trash is in ~/.local/Trash)
<dr_Willis> d[x_x]b,  /root/ is roots ~ :)
<dr_Willis> d[x_x]b,  so /root/whatever
<mariechristine> do you speak french ??
<genii> dr_Willis: I like how no lecture about root login from you there...   ;)
<numan> its same like xfix
<numan> i mean dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<dr_Willis> I dont care what you do. :)
<dr_Willis> no root login dosent mean that root cant have a home and trash in their home. :)
<MurielGodoi> Hi all, Anyone knows why Firefox menu text color is getting the color from standard text and not from window text as desired?
<Daisuke_Laptop> MurielGodoi: could you explain that a little better? what menus?
<genii> dr_Willis: True, true
<Daisuke_Laptop> the actual menu bar (File Edit etc.)
<muk_mb> is firefox 3 not in the main repo yet?
<MurielGodoi> Daisuke_Laptop: exactely, menubar and menuitens text.
<MurielGodoi> Daisuke_Laptop: I used have a dark desktop theme... so i use text color as white
<Daisuke_Laptop> MurielGodoi: firefox isn't really a gtk or qt app, so it doesn't always play nice with dark themes
<MurielGodoi> Daisuke_Laptop: All aplications works fine... but in Firefox all windowtext is black, not white
<MurielGodoi> It turns white only if i set default text to white
<MurielGodoi> Daisuke_Laptop: but it make white all textfields and web forms
<MurielGodoi> Daisuke_Laptop: For who should I report it?
<Daisuke_Laptop> mozilla
<MurielGodoi> is there a mozilla chanel at this server?
<rickest> MurielGodoi: not really, there's #firefox and #ubuntu-mozillateam though
<MurielGodoi> Daisuke_Laptop: I will join there.... thanks
<Danger_XXX> Hi everybody
<helpy> i have broken sun-java6-plugin
<helpy> it won't let me install synaptic manager
<helpy> any help ?
<Danger_XXX> we are alone, helpy, I guess
<genii> helpy: Did you ever run the suggested command of:   sudo apt-get -f install -a            ?
<Danger_XXX> :)
<helpy> heh
<helpy> yep genii
<Lynet> Is there a way to make file copying more robust? That is, to have it continue on error instead of aborting.
<helpy> i have removed the plugin trying to reinstall
<helpy> if it doesnt work, i'll let you know the output
 * genii sips his coffee
<Danger_XXX> people, I need free mp3 codec for my Kubuntu ---- 2.6.24-16 generic--
<helpy> Danger_XXX:  dont bother. use vlc
<helpy> fixed genii
<helpy> :)
<helpy> i am disappointed by the fact that adept doesnt fix broken packages by itself
<engineer> i think synaptic does
<helpy> thats what i am installing atm engineer
<genii> Lynet: An error during file copy indicates some problem and you would not really want it to continue under those circumstances. eg: source file is corrupt, or location to copy to has physical hd problems, etc
<numan> helpy: i think you should use dpkg-remove command to remove broken package first
<engineer> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<helpy> i have done it already numan
<helpy> thanks for helping though :)
<numan> so what happened?
<helpy> fixed
<SpeS> hi
<engineer> hi spaniard
<Lynet> genii: That is not always the case. In some cases it is much better to get a (non-blocking) notification of failures but having the rest of the copy job proceed as normal.
<Danger_XXX> VLC -- there is no relevant version for my Kubuntu (hardy heron)
<SpeS> engineer, how do you know that? :)
<Lynet> genii: Take for example copying umpteen thousand mp3's to my cell phone, a few of which have file names not supported by the destination file system.
<Danger_XXX> will it make extra problems installing VLC for Ubuntu Gutsy Gibbon 7.10
<Danger_XXX> Ubuntu Feisty Fawn 7.04
<Danger_XXX> Ubuntu Edgy Eft 6.10
<Danger_XXX> I mean these versions on my comp
<engineer> SpeS you ususually talk spnish in herer
<genii> Lynet: Mount the filesytem there with check=r     for instance on fat/vfat
<alinux> hello
<Lynet> genii: How would I do the equivalent for obex://?
<skyNomad> Hi, how do I  move widgets around on the task bar?
<skyNomad> In KDE 3 I used to be able to drag and drop, or right-click and select Move. But now, I can't seem to move widgets around.
<jussi01> skyNomad: you are on kde4? #kubuntu-kde4 :)
<skyNomad> jussi01: Yes.
<jussi01> skyNomad: please join #kubuntu-kde4
<skyNomad> jussi01: Thanks.
<SpeS> engineer, what's herer?
<engineer> here*
<reflexxxx> hello
<engineer> hi
<reflexxxx> how do i list channels?
<Drk_Guy>  /list
<reflexxxx> thx
<Drk_Guy> Wait tonsof channels to appear
<reflexxxx> I'll try
<Drk_Guy> lol
<reflexxxx> long time not in irc
<Drk_Guy> XD
<DrSlony> Help, a friend of mine booted his kubuntu live cd and this is what he got. He says that he cant press buttons because 'the place where they really are is not the place where they appear to be". What should he try doing to fix this? http://www.autopano.net/forum/showimage.php?pid=25518&filename=snapshot1.jpg
<nogden> anyone have apt breakage upgrading to latest KDE4.1beta packages?
<numan> i am having problem with network device after hardy upgrade
<helpy> whats the error numan ?
<ActionParsnip> hey all
<ActionParsnip> i cant install firefox3 from repos
<ActionParsnip> I get this output when i try
<ActionParsnip> http://paste.ubuntu.com/22669/
<ActionParsnip> can anyone please advise
<helpy> broken packages ActionParsnip
<numan> i cant get to internet
<helpy> you need to remove broken packages
<helpy> re install
<helpy> i've had the same problem 10 mins ago
<reflexxxx> lol numan
<ActionParsnip> helpy: yeah im wrenching out ff3
<helpy> reinstall would do :)
<helpy> adpet is lousing in fixing broken packages
<helpy> after you are done, get synaptic manager
<helpy> and repair broken packages
<ActionParsnip> helpy: i use apt-get
<ActionParsnip> ahh will try :)
<numan> i tried network admin in system but it says that i have no access to system configuration
<helpy> try sudo
<ActionParsnip> helpy: im familiar with stuff, justr dont get why packages are broken :(
<helpy> bad internet connection
<helpy> or a quick break up with server
<helpy> could be alot of things
<Pici> No, they'd fail the md5 check if that was the case.
<nogden> the latest packages for KDE4.1 seem to be broken
<helpy> kde4 is buggy
<nogden> lol, yeah but the packages should install ok
<nogden> kdebase-workspace-data trys to overwrite a file that's also part of kdebase-runtime-data
<ActionParsnip> ok looks like im ok now
<ActionParsnip> now I can install stuff
<oblenob> ooh
<oblenob> brilliant
<oblenob> this channnel exists
<ActionParsnip> xulrunner is giving me grief
<ActionParsnip> oblenob: indeed
<oblenob> I am considering running Kubuntu
<ActionParsnip> oblenob: cool
<oblenob> I cant stand Windows any longer
<oblenob> :D
<nogden> well, don't consider... do
<oblenob> yup
<helpy> you are making an awesome decision oblenob
<oblenob> I know
<oblenob> I know
<helpy> you wont regret
<oblenob> of course
<oblenob> but
<oblenob> I am thinking about one or two things
<FSHero> Hello there: is anyone else having troubles with Kubuntu Hardy 2.6.24-19 kernel? When I boot into it, X tries to start (can see a mouse cursor briefly) but then it drops me to the console.
<oblenob> I use flash
<FSHero> (Note: I'm using nvidia drivers from the repository -- possible conflict?)
<helpy> did you google it FSHero  ?
<nogden> FSHero:possibly, working fine here but that's on an ATI card with OSS drivers
<oblenob> does Wine run on KDE?
<oblenob> I dont really understand that
<oblenob> and will I be able to use flash?
<FSHero> helpy: okay I'll do that
<pim> oblenob what do you mean by flash
<pim> as in firefox when browsing the web: yes
<oblenob> I mean
<Pici> oblenob: KDE and Gnome are just desktop environments on top of Linux, nearly everything can be run in either
<oblenob> the program to create flash stuff
<oblenob> Flash CS3
<Drk_Guy> !wine | oblenob
<ubottu> oblenob: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<Drk_Guy> Wine integrates specially well with KDE
<oblenob> brilliant
<oblenob> :)
<oblenob> are there any good music creation tools for linux?
<oblenob> I am a lover of open source
<oblenob> I allready use GIMp, Blender, OpenOffice
<oblenob> etc
<oblenob> but I know only of audacity for audio
<oblenob> and that is editing
<oblenob> rather than creation
<nogden> by music creation what do you mean exactly?
<nogden> recording?
<nogden> or synthesis
<oblenob> like
<oblenob> synthesis
<oblenob> I use FLStudio
<oblenob> well
<oblenob> a hack of it
<oblenob> I cant afford the full version
<nogden> don't really know to be honest... I use Hydrogen for drums but other then that I haven't explored
<Pici> Check out the dependencies of ubuntstudio-audio, or just install the whole metapackage if you have the free harddrive space
<oblenob> I got 35 Gigs
<nogden> I think there's possibly a version of Reason for linux
<oblenob> not much :(
<Ayabara> the wireless network on my gf's computer have gone mad. what can I delete to get rid of all the stored network setting I have entered and get a fresh start?
<ActionParsnip> Ayabara: if you renmae the /etc/network/interfaces file and reboot, you'll get a fresh one
<p_quarles> Ayabara, iirc, some settings are stored by knetworkmanager, and passkeys are stored by kwalletmanager -- to get rid of everything, you'd need to reset both of them
<Ayabara> ActionParsnip: ok. I'll give it a try
<Ayabara> p_quarles: actually I use kde and my gf use gnome, so maybe the tip from ActionParsnip will work for her
<p_quarles> Ayabara, only if the problem is the name of the network device (doubtful)
<ActionParsnip> Ayabara: its all the same, just the front bit you see is different
<p_quarles> the equivalents in Gnome would be networkmanager(-applet) and Gnome-Keyring
<oblenob> hmm about my music thing
<oblenob> I guess I could use the software that I am developing with some friends in python
<ActionParsnip> oblenob: check audacity
<oblenob> I use that allready
<oblenob> I ean for music creation
<FSHero> helpy: I did searches like 2.6.24-19 and cannot start X... but no dice :(
<oblenob> liek an alternative to imagelines FlStudio
<helpy> umm
<helpy> what do you want to do ?
<FSHero> helpy: are there some general tips I can use to get a display working after a kernel upgrade?
<FSHero> helpy: I am booted into a 2.6.24-18 kernel right now... so maybe I shall stick with this for a while.
<FSHero> helpy: should I remove, then install, the 2.6.24-19 kernel?
<helpy> try that FSHero
<helpy> why are you upgrading kernel anyways ?
<FSHero> helpy: I'm upgrading because Adept updater offered it to me :)
<FSHero> helpy: thx for helping!
<ActionParsnip> hey all
<ActionParsnip> whats the force command for dpkg -i please??
<helpy> no idea
<BluesKaj> !dpkg
<ubottu> dpkg is the Debian package maintenance system, which together with apt forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit.
<BluesKaj> !force
<ubottu> Factoid force not found
<venik> Does anyone speak SAMBA here?  I am trying to share a printer that is on a kubuntu 8.04 machine with a WINDOWS XP machine
<venik> what should I put in the smb.conf file?
<venik> the GUI tools do not seem to work
<venik> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<BluesKaj> ActionParsnip, I think it could be sudo dpkg -i  -f packagname
<ActionParsnip> sudo dpkg --install --force-all *.deb
<ActionParsnip> haha no backtalk sukka. errrrrrr!!!
 * ActionParsnip flexes his pecks
<Agent_bob> the ati howto says i don't need the propritary driver.  yet i can't watch vidios with the free ati driver nor the vesa driver.   should i try the non-free one anyway ?
<BluesKaj> venik , use the printer wizard for a network printer, if the printer is connected to the windows pc , set up on windows smb network then as guest .
<ActionParsnip> Agent_bob: what card do you have??
<venik> THe printer is connected to the Kubuntu machine, and does not appear when I browse for it on the XP machine
<venik> that is why I am asking here
<ActionParsnip> venik: have you shared it with samba??
<venik> I am not sure how to do that
<Agent_bob> R200 something
<Agent_bob> ActionParsnip ^
<BluesKaj> venik, samba will use the cups system for network printing , and then you have to make sure to choose the driver for the printer
<helpy> anyone knows about mic issues ?
<helpy> i can't get my mic to work
<helpy> audio is fine
<helpy> i mean listening
<venik> the printer works, so I guess the driver is correct
<nogden> Agent_bob:should be able to get that working... I have an r300 chipset on the ati open source driver running fine
<venik> (it is connected to the kubuntu machine with a palallel connection)
<BluesKaj> venik have you set the printer up to share on the network ?
<nogden> Agent_bob: what's in your xorg.conf
<venik> How do I do that, Blues?  SHould I put something about it in the smb.conf?
<BluesKaj> from the windows pc
<Agent_bob> nogden working ?   what do you mean "working"?
<BluesKaj> the windows pc has to see the printer first of all
<nogden> Agent_bob: video
<venik> Blue-- I chose Add a network printer
<Agent_bob> nogden xorg is faltless   it's just playing vidios that doesn't work correctly.
<nogden> Agent_bob: do you have composite and aiglx enabled?
<ActionParsnip> Agent_bob: http://www.michaellarabel.com/?k=blog&i=109
<Agent_bob> nogden no.
<BluesKaj> venik, you may have to add a driver on the windows pc
<Agent_bob> ActionParsnip k. looking.
<nogden> Agent_bob: and what happens when you try and play a video? Blank screen but you still gt audio?
 * pim is away: Is voor nu afwezig.
<venik> Blues-- can you be a little more vague?  What exactly do you mean?
<venik> I thought if XP found the printer on the SAMBA list (in the workgroup) it should just use the printer
<BluesKaj> venik in thew windows print wizard there's an option to install a printer driver '
<venik> yes-- ADD PRINTER
<BluesKaj> driver
<venik> CHOOSE NETWORK PRINTER
<Agent_bob> nogden no.  plays just fine until i switch tty's then the vidio portion of the movie is only a brown curtain looking screen     only fix is a power off/on cycle.   happens in all movie players.
<venik> I see no such thing-- I am looking at the Wizard, and it goes: Add-->Network-->browse--> at which point the printer should show up, but it does not, probably because of the incorrect smb.conf file
<Agent_bob> ActionParsnip something in particular on hat blog or did you miss that it's about ati+beryl ?
<venik> (other printers do show up, btw)
<Agent_bob> s/hat/that/
<ActionParsnip> Agent_bob: its to do with your gfx card
<ActionParsnip> Agent_bob: ati + linux arent great mates
<joker> hello rom
<joker> room
<Agent_bob> ActionParsnip "ati + linux arent great mates"  heh  ati and anything that i know of arent great mates mate.
<venik> 8.04
<BluesKaj> venik , you have to do it from windows, not linux
<joker> can enny 1 tell me how to get yahoo to run on linux
<Agent_bob> ActionParsnip but it's a lappy,  i can't exactly change the card without changing the mb
<lovre> i have a file, with some lines, how do i sort the lines alphabetically inside a file?
<venik> as I said above, there is no such place on my xp.  Only the sequence: add printer>network printer>browse for a printer
<ActionParsnip> Agent_bob: looks like you need the open source driver
<Daisuke_Laptop> joker: go to the address bar and type http://www.yahoo.com
<Daisuke_Laptop> Agent_bob: haven't heard about the 4850 have you?
<Agent_bob> and it's got other ati chips on the board too as if things werent bad enough
<venik> I am almost certain that I have to add something to my smb.conf file for the printer to appear on the samba network
<joker> i have it installed but itcant find serv??
<ActionParsnip> Agent_bob: xserver-xorg-video-ati
<Daisuke_Laptop> they're shipping linux drivers on-disc with those and going to a mostly platform-independent driver architecture (a la nvidia)
<venik> the only question is: what do I add?
<Agent_bob> ActionParsnip 4850   ummm no.
<ActionParsnip> Agent_bob:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver
<venik> I uncommented most of the things that looked promising, but none did the trick
<ActionParsnip> Agent_bob: Full 3D support (r100 and r200 series)
<Agent_bob> ActionParsnip not avalable in dapper  only xserver-xorg-driver-ati
<ActionParsnip> Agent_bob: search the page for R200
<joker> daisuk it dosnt let me log in says not coneted to the net but i am  lol
<ActionParsnip> Agent_bob: then add aiglx
<BluesKaj> venik , I would connect the printer to the windows pc ...linux talks to windows beterr than vice versa...I used to have a HP printer connected to my wife's windows pc due the ease of the cups system
<shoklowitz> hi, I just closed and restarted my kmix, and now my on screen displays for volume are gone and I can't mute using Fn+Mute anymore.
<shoklowitz> Anyone have any ideas?
<BluesKaj> bbab
<ActionParsnip> shoklowitz: id reboot. simple yet effective
<joker> doae enny one know how i can get my yahoo mess to conect to the net from linux?? pleas
<shoklowitz> ID reboot?
<shoklowitz> Simple Reboot?
<ActionParsnip> shoklowitz: yeah, sudo shutdown -r now
<shoklowitz> Ok
<shoklowitz> Thanks let's see if it works
<ActionParsnip> save your work first
<Daisuke_Laptop> joker: are you drunk or something?  anyway, try pidgin or kopete.
<ActionParsnip> reboots always fix stuff
<joker> ty
<Agent_bob> ActionParsnip why am i not seeing anything useful on that page ?
<Agent_bob> could it be because it's primarily for hardy and i'm on dapper   or maybe the fact that i'm not interested in 3d ?
<Agent_bob> and it only covers the driver i'm already using for dapper ?
<ActionParsnip> what is the line in lspci for your gfx casrd please]
<ActionParsnip> Agent_bob: lspci -nn | grep VGA
<shoklowitz> Hi again. That sort of worked. Now I have the OSD for Vol + And Vol - But no OSD for my Fn+Mute
 * pim is back.
<Agent_bob> http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/?show=d7f0465c4
<shoklowitz> However, it IS muting the Master Channel ( but that's not muting anthing )y
<ActionParsnip> shoklowitz: its halfway, id follow the steps you took to get it
<Agent_bob> ActionParsnip -nn ???   no ati in that output.
<Agent_bob> ActionParsnip did you mean -vv ?
<shoklowitz> Could you explain it a bit more? I'm a n00b. I was using Gentoo before this for a little while, but not much else.
<ActionParsnip> Agent_bob: i got it from a forum
<ActionParsnip> Agent_bob: what lappy do you have??
<Agent_bob> toshiba satalite
<ActionParsnip> shoklowitz: well you took some step to get the OSD enabled, do it again
<Agent_bob> a100 i think.
<shoklowitz> Ok so I just sudo restart again?
<ActionParsnip> Agent_bob: what model, theres a million tosh sattelites, can you check
<ActionParsnip> shoklowitz: id check to make sure the stuff you didi to get OSD is stil standing
<Agent_bob> ActionParsnip http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/?show=d25d8ac00 here is -vv
<shoklowitz> I didn't do much at all. Someone here told me to do a sudo restart of some sort
<Agent_bob> ActionParsnip where would i check ?   no paper work on it
<shoklowitz> I did and it worked. Only I can't mute now.
<shoklowitz> I forgot what the command was. I had tried a normal restart before, but that hadn't worked. This did.
<ActionParsnip> shoklowitz: ok
<ActionParsnip> Agent_bob: check on the bottom
<shoklowitz> Any ideas about what I should do now?
<Agent_bob> ActionParsnip bottom tab says a135-s2326
<ActionParsnip> perfect
<Agent_bob> ActionParsnip yeah was typing it as you answered
 * Agent_bob reminds self to scrape off that M$ sticker...
<shoklowitz> Could anyone help?
<Agent_bob>  glxinfo | grep vendor  returns three lines with mesa project in one of them.    glxinfo | grep "direct rendering"  says no   but i'm only interested in curing the movie player issue
<kakoonia> Hey, is there any bitchx like clients? cause from some security reasons its not available for compilation on 8,04..
<shoklowitz> Anyone to help with a Kmixer problem?
<Agent_bob> shoklowitz you using arts ?
<Agent_bob> !sound | shoklowitz
<ubottu> shoklowitz: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Drk_Guy> ALSA pwns ARTS?
<Drk_Guy> XD
<Agent_bob> kakoonia irssi
<shoklowitz> It says I'm using ALSA
<Agent_bob> shoklowitz is this kde4 ?
<kakoonia> is it worthy? whats your prefered?
<shoklowitz> Apparently I have an HDA Nvidia card. Everything was working great until I restarted Kmix. Yep it's KDE4 on Hardy.
<Agent_bob> kakoonia i use bx  but i also run dapper so...
<kakoonia> Heh.. gotcha :)
<Drk_Guy> I have that HDA card too shoklowitz
<shoklowitz> After the sudo restart -r now, the Fn+Vol is now working great as well the OSD. But Mute doesn't display an OSD, nor does it actually Mute anything.
<Drk_Guy> It works fine with ALSA
<Drk_Guy> But not with ARTS
<Agent_bob> shoklowitz kde4 support is in the other channel though
<Agent_bob> !kde4
<ubottu> KDE 4.0.5 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. Packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.5.php - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<shoklowitz> Oh
<shoklowitz> Yeah, I'm ALSA
<shoklowitz> So should ask in the other channel?
<Agent_bob> yeah  be more likely to get a good answer
<shoklowitz> Ok
<shoklowitz> Thanks :)
<Agent_bob> np
<solidus> hello
<BluesKaj> hi solidus
<Assurbanipal> hi guys!
<solidus> I have been experiencing some trouble with package management in Kubuntu and could really use some help getting things back on track
<solidus> is anyone up to the challenge?
<Drk_Guy> Guys, which is the name of the KDE cellphone tool?
<Drk_Guy> Kandy, right'
<Drk_Guy> ?
<BluesKaj> which pkg manager, solidus ?
<Drk_Guy> apt
<solidus> adept
<Drk_Guy> lol
<solidus> I have a couple of links to two different forums I posted about this on, hold on a sec while I find them :)
 * oblenob is gonna go and download Kubuntu
<DarthFrog> Is there anyway to force Kmail & Konqueror to use a new Kwallet?  I deleted the Kwallet they were using accidentaly and now they don't use Kwallet at all.
<Drk_Guy> oblenob: You can turn ubuntu into kubuntu, sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<solidus> here are my links to anyone interested
<solidus> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=819973
<oblenob> eeh?
<solidus> http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/ubuntu-help/123307-adept-manager-problem.html
<Drk_Guy> Yes oblenob
<oblenob> how?
<oblenob> I dont understand
<solidus> the second link is the newer of the two
<Drk_Guy> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<oblenob> what is that?
 * oblenob appologises for being a linux n00b
<Drk_Guy> Just type that in terminal
<oblenob> I am currently running windows
<Drk_Guy> Don't worry oblenob, i was like you
<Drk_Guy> Ah!
<Drk_Guy> XDDD
<oblenob> I cant stand it
<oblenob> I am moving over to linux
<oblenob> well
<oblenob> just about to
<Drk_Guy> If you ever want to install gnome, just: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<DarthFrog> Drk_Guy:  Actually, "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop" would be better.
<Drk_Guy> I left windows for good
<oblenob> I plan to nearly leave windows
<oblenob> my main problem being that I use flash a lot
<DarthFrog> Flash works in Linux.
<DarthFrog> Unfortunately.
<oblenob> flash CS3?
<BluesKaj> ok solidus , sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock , then sudo dpkg --configure -a , then sudo apt-get update
<solidus> ok, could you post to one of the forums if you don't mind?  I am on campus and have to use a proxy to get an IRC connection through windows, and I will have to reboot
<da1l6> solidus, cupswrapperhl2040 is not an kubuntu package.  i suggest removing it and try the hl2060 driver: http://openprinting.org/show_printer.cgi?recnum=Brother-HL-2040
<BluesKaj> solidus, as for the 50mb partition , unless it was an XP rescue application , the removing it will be fine, and you are correct about having to edit the grubmenu.list to add the windows bootloader
<oblenob> looks like flash aint supported on linux :(
<oblenob> flash development
<solidus> ok all, I am going to reboot and see what I can get done, thanks for your help so far.  Will report back soon
<oblenob> how do I work out what I need to download?
<oblenob> I have managed to get...
<oblenob> http://www.mirrorservice.org/sites/cdimage.ubuntu.com/cdimage/kubuntu/releases/8.04/release/
<oblenob> there
<oblenob> but I have no idea what I should be downloading
<oblenob> I know it is an ISO
<DarthFrog> oblenob: What machine do you have (i.e. CPU)?
<oblenob> uum
<oblenob> *chechs
<oblenob> Pentium 4 CPU 3.40GHz
<DarthFrog> oblenob: As a default, get:
<DarthFrog> http://www.mirrorservice.org/sites/cdimage.ubuntu.com/cdimage/kubuntu/releases/8.04/release/kubuntu-8.04-dvd-i386.iso
<oblenob> cool
<oblenob> and when I come to setting up the internet connection
<DarthFrog> Burn it to DVD, then boot from it. It'll load as a live CD system.
<oblenob> is there anything I have to do?
<oblenob> so I will be booted into Kubuntu?
<DarthFrog> Try it and see.  if you're using DHCP, it'll work.
<SHAMO> hi ..how do i get  nvidia gforce 8500 drivers to work ???
<DarthFrog> Yes.  But as a live CD, which will not write to your hard drive by default.
<oblenob> okay
<oblenob> then
<DarthFrog> You can install from the live CD boot, though, there'll be an icon on the desktop.
<oblenob> will I be able from there
<oblenob> to get all my files saved that I wanna kepp and then install Kubuntu and Get rid of flippin' Windaes
<oblenob> ?
<DarthFrog> back up your data in Windows first.
<oblenob> okay
<oblenob> I have no means of backup
<oblenob> well
<DarthFrog> Play it safe and backup first.
<frothir> hi, is there any way to atomaticly switch off the touchpad when i plug in a usb mouse
<oblenob> not really
<SHAMO> http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux_display_amd64_173.14.09.html   <----used this one ..but it telling me coundt find it
<DarthFrog> oblenob: You can burn a DVD.
<oblenob> aah hangon a sec
<oblenob> I am on a diferent computer here
<oblenob> than the one I plan to run on
<oblenob> that one does not have a DVD drive
<DarthFrog> Then use Windows networking to grab the files you want to burn to DVD.
<oblenob> the one I plan to run it on is not coping with windows
<oblenob> I am having trouble running it easily for more than five minutes
<BluesKaj> oblenob, have you considered dual booting windows and linux ?
<oblenob> no
<oblenob> I plan to get rid of windows
<BluesKaj> it might be safer for your windows data
<oblenob> hmm
<oblenob> are there any free Hard Disk partitioning things aroiund?
<BluesKaj> windows has it's faults but you may need it in the future , and you can still run linux to your hearts content :)
<oblenob> that will work on fudgy slow windows
<DarthFrog> oblenob: You can do it from the boot CD, I think.
<oblenob> I have Windows on the machine I am on now
<DarthFrog> The program will be qtparted.
<oblenob> this one keeps windows
<DarthFrog> Or gparted.
<oblenob> the other one gets the luxury of linux
<BluesKaj> GParted Live Cd is the best partition editor IMO
<da1l6> you can run gparted from a live cd http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<hagus> I have installed the Hardy Heron and am wanting to make my default web-server (used for local testing of php scripts mainly) a folder under my User Home Directory.  Is this the right place to ask about that?
<DarthFrog> oblenob: Or you can just buy a new hard drive. :-)
<oblenob> yah
<oblenob> I will do that
<oblenob> I am hoping to get an external HD
<oblenob> 1 TB
<oblenob> I am an editor for an online TV show
<oblenob> actually I run thw TV Show myself
<oblenob> I am still getting it going
<oblenob> and so I will have a LOT of video and audio files
<hagus> Is it some Apache file that I need to edit to make my normal place for html/php documents a directory under my User home?
<Musashi> Hi! I'd like to have cron run a job in case there are files in a certain directory. as far as I can tell I need to give a filename to use the file tests parameters, but that's not what I want. How can I do that thing? thx :D
<DarthFrog> hagus: Yes, the DocumentRoot setting in http.conf.
<SHAMO> someone here had trouble with NVIDIA DRIVERS ???
<hagus> ty DarthFrog :)
<BluesKaj> !nVidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<oblenob> !help
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #kubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<DarthFrog> hagus: I think it's set to /var/www/ by default.
<n00bs_r_ppl_too> is kubuntu faster than ubuntu?
<hagus> ty darth
<hagus> ty DarthFrog :)
<DarthFrog> n00bs_r_ppl_too: It's not faster or slower.  it is a different desktop environment.  Ubuntu is GNOME, Kubuntu is KDE.  Different strokes for different folks.
<DarthFrog> n00bs_r_ppl_too: KDE is more configurable by the user than GNOME.
<n00bs_r_ppl_too> hmm ok
<oblenob> KDE is awsome
<oblenob> I have friends who use it
<pixel386> is there a nice, centralized place for finding kubuntu repos?  I'm primarily looking for some KDE appearance stuff atm (I want me some tango icons that work, window decorations).
<oblenob> many friends
<DarthFrog> pixel386: Try kde-look.org
<NekosolTeraDyne> pixel386: http://www.kde-look.org/
<pixel386> NekosolTeraDyne: that's not a repo ;)
<pixel386> thanks, though
<BluesKaj> !repository
<ubottu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<pixel386> *clicky clicky*
<DarthFrog> Does anyone know of a migration guide for moving to KDE4 from KDE3?
<pixel386> not I, but the guys in #kde are very helpful (when not zombies)
<DarthFrog> KDE 4.1 beta 2 has been released.  I just upgraded from beta 1.
<pixel386> are you having any specific issues?
<DarthFrog> pixel386: yeah, all the config files from KDE3.  Can I just move them to ~/.kde4?
<KRF> DarthFrog, try it ;)
<pixel386> DarthFrog: doubt it
<DarthFrog> Actually, can I just rename ~/.kde to ~/.kde4?
<pixel386> DarthFrog: back them up just in case
<oblenob> I am off :)
<oblenob> downloading Kubuntu now
<pixel386> oblenob: good luck! :D
<oblenob> I will leave it overnight
<DarthFrog> I'd kinda like to keep the gigs of mail I have. All the accounts, passwords, etc.
<pixel386> oblenob: remember to burn at a low speed
<oblenob> what differce does the burn speed make?
<pixel386> DarthFrog: all that stuff should be importable
<oblenob> I will burn low yeah
<oblenob> I have known to do that for a while
<pixel386> DarthFrog: from the KDE 4 apps themselves, that is
<oblenob> but why?
<DarthFrog> oblenob: It's safer.
<pixel386> oblenob: you have a better chance of getting a clean burn
<oblenob> aah cool
<oblenob> how many attempts did it take you?
<pixel386> oblenob: less fast = less wobbly, generally
<pixel386> oblenob: just one, I use k3b ;)
<oblenob> k3b?
<DarthFrog> pixel386: Good point. :-)  Why didn't I think of that?
<pixel386> oblenob: the kde burner frontend
<oblenob> aah
<oblenob> I cant do that :(
<DarthFrog> oblenob: K3B is *the* best CD/DVD burning app going.
<oblenob> but...
<pixel386> oblenob: it automatically does whatever is a reasonably "safe" speed ;)
<oblenob> cool
<oblenob> what is a reccomended burn speed?
<pixel386> DarthFrog: it lets you rip DVDs, too :D.  I just backed up a bunch of mine
<DarthFrog> oblenob: And wait till you try Amarok. :-)
<pixel386> oblenob: 4x
<DarthFrog> pixel386: Oh, I know what K3B can do.  :-)
<oblenob> the software I am using has something like 200X as the slowest
<oblenob> no
<oblenob> 20X
<hagus> DarthFrog: I am at /var/www using Dolphin.  What tool do I need to change the permissions for that directory?
<pixel386> oblenob: lame.  Well, just make sure that if it's a laptop, it's on a level surface
<oblenob> I am using a desktop
<Odd-rationale> hagus: you may need to be root
<DarthFrog> hagus: From the command line, use the chmod command.
<hagus> ta :)
<oblenob> I will do a hunt for burning stuffs :)
<oblenob> anyways
<DarthFrog> Odd-rationale: sudo works fine.
<pixel386> oblenob: good luck, then!
<oblenob> I need to do some writing :)
<Odd-rationale> DarthFrog: yes, that is what i meant...
<DarthFrog> Odd-rationale: :-)
<pixel386> hagus: if you hate the CLI with a passion, you can always 'kdesu' random things
<pixel386> hmm, although I'm not sure if `kdesu dolphin` would necessarily be safe.  Works great, though!
 * oblenob is excited
<pixel386> oblenob: it'll be even more awesome when kde 4.1 comes out :D
<oblenob> should I wait?
<hagus> pixel, if I knew what you were saying, I would know whether you were teasing me or helping me :)
<oblenob> how easy is it to upgrade?
<pixel386> oblenob: nope
<pixel386> oblenob: pretty easy, I'd thjink
<oblenob> cool
<pixel386> oblenob: personally, I'm going to set up a new user for testing stuff out first
<hagus> <---- ignorantish fellow :)
<DarthFrog> hagus: :-)  Press Alt-F2 and type "kdesu dolphin" in the entry field.
<pixel386> oblenob: then I'd back up my kde settings dir, delete the kde3 one, and start fresh w/ KDE 4's settings.
<hagus> ty DarthFrog :)
<DarthFrog> Then browse to /var and right-click on www.  Select "Properties"
<pixel386> oblenob: but that's just because you can do that kinda thing w/ linux ;).  It's probably completely safe
<oblenob> cool
<oblenob> anyway
<oblenob> I got a lot of writing to do
<pixel386> ok, go write then!
<oblenob> I am trying to make a tutorial for blender
<oblenob> bye :)
<pixel386> nice :D
<oblenob> and thanks for your help
 * pixel386 hugs the fish:// protocol thingie
<pixel386> np
<hagus> The permissions are greyed out and the ownership is given as root for group and user.
<DarthFrog> hagus: You used kdesu?
<pixel386> `kdesu dolphin` worked like a charm for me
<hagus> I had already used the konsole thing that I fetched from the menu of dolphin
<pixel386> didn't even ask for a password (a little creepy)
<hagus> Does kdesu toggle me back and forth or is it towards sudo only?
<pixel386> hagus: do alt+f2, then kdesu dolphin
<DarthFrog> hagus: Close that instance of dolphin and go the kdesu route.
<hagus> ty both
<pixel386> hagus: kdesu gives root perms to a kde app
<pixel386> probably any app, really
<DarthFrog> hagus: Be careful when running as root (including sudo and kdesu). You can really damage the system if you're not careful.
<DarthFrog> <--- who uses "sudo su -"  regularly. :-)
<jussi01> DarthFrog: you shouldnt use sudo su - sudo -i is a much better alternative
<DarthFrog> jussio1: Actually, I just enabled the root account and was done with it.
 * jussi01 wonders if kdesu is now aliased to kdesudo..
<SHAMO> damnn cant enter kde anymore after installing nvidia-xconfig ...-_-!!)
<DarthFrog> SHAMO:  What happens?
<pixel386> SHAMO: oh noes
<SHAMO> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia  <---did this
<SHAMO> but now i get black screen ..
<pixel386> jussi01: it is. No wonder there was no passwd request
<hagus> sorry - I pressed ctrl -alt - f2 :)
<pixel386> SHAMO: time to check the xorg log - /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<DarthFrog> hagus: That's also a very useful key combo.
<pixel386> SHAMO: you can upload it to a pastebin like pastebin.ca
<hagus> It took me to some scary text prompter :)
<pixel386> heh
<pixel386> it took you to VT2
<hagus> That was it :)
<pixel386> it's very handy
<pixel386> if xorg dies on you in some way you can always switch to a VT and go to town...
<hagus> However, even when I sudo to \var\ww, it tells me that I cannot change the permissions there.
<pixel386> like when firefox was triggering memory leaks for me
<DarthFrog> hagus: CTL-ALT-F[1-6] takes you to 6 different virtual terminals. ALT-F7 brings you back.
 * hagus makes a mental note to only remember alt-f7 :)
<DarthFrog> hagus: what permissions do you want?
<hagus> Basically, I want to have a directory where I can test out html and php files, using a mysql database.
<DarthFrog> Yah but what specific owner/group/world permissions do  you want?
<hagus> I want to try the logic of these out before I put them on a website.
<DarthFrog> I'll give you the proper chmod command.
<hagus> my username on the computer is calum
<hagus> So I want calum to be able to have a kind of real or virtual webserver just to test things.
<DarthFrog> hagus: Do you know how to configure Apache?
<hagus> So only calum would need the permissions I think :)
<hagus> I have edited httpd.cnf in the past
<hagus> With guidance :)
<DarthFrog> Then do it there for your home directory.
<solidus> To BluesKaj and da1l6, thanks for your help.  My Kubuntu install is working again and I am very happy! :D :D :D
 * hagus goes off to have another go at this thing :)
<DarthFrog> hagus: Remember Rule 1.
<xenol> when i am working in virtual console, sometimes my X restarts, /var/log/Xorg.log says erros about this http://pastebin.org/45956
<xenol> any ideas?
<solidus> I have one more quick question, is it possible to use a proxy in Kopete or Konversation?  I can not get an IRC connection through my dorms, unless I run it through a proxy
<pixel386> DarthFrog: don't drink and root?
<hagus> Rule1?
<DarthFrog> pixel386: Ooh, that'd be a good one! :-)
<DarthFrog> hagus: Rule 1:  Remember this is supposed to be fun.  Have fun!
<DarthFrog> :-)
 * pixel386 has fun watching rsync copy over his files
<pixel386> yay for rsync
<DarthFrog> Rsync rocks!
<hagus> lol
<pixel386> it truly is awesome.  My laptop died but I was still able to ssh into it and run my rsync backup script... now on the other computer I can rsync the stuff over here :D
<pixel386> all while watching Arrested Development on hulu
<pixel386> woot
<hagus> should httpd.conf be blank by default?
<DarthFrog> hagus: Uh, no.
<hagus> I installed webmin on my machine.  I wonder if I have messed things up for apache2?
<DarthFrog> hagus: Open up a konsole. Type "sudo updatedb". When that command finishes. type "locate httpd.conf".
<edj> lost network-manager and trying to install it from dpkg.  but it reports that a dependencyis missing - libnl1-pre6.  there is no such package, it is replaced by libnl1, which i have.  so, what next?
<hagus> ty DarthFrog :)
<genii> DarthFrog: Actually yes, for he most part. Since the config file is now between apache2.conf and 000-default
<DarthFrog> genii: I just installed apache2 and found that out. :-)
<DarthFrog> hagus: /etc/apache/apache2.conf is the file  you want.
<DarthFrog> genii: The servers I administer run Fedora. :-)
<genii> DarthFrog: Different strokes fer different folks. The servers I mainly deal with are FreeBSD for instance
<DarthFrog> genii: I like FreeBSD.  It's an excellent system.
<DarthFrog> I almost wish that FreeBSD had succeded over Linux.
<engineer> it's awesome that we all don't think the same way
<DarthFrog> If it had, I wonder what RMS would have wanted it to change its name to?  :-)
<yazid> pls french irc
<genii> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<DarthFrog> FreeGNU?  Naw, that's redundant. GNU-BSD?
<Martin80> Hi, haven't been at IRC for a long time, new to this channel.. just a small question: I am running 08.04, the KDE4.1 beta version, and I just updated my desktop machine using apt-get dist-upgrade. Now, after entering my password I get an error message in a pop-up window: Could not start kstartupconfig4. Check your installation. I have created a new user, with a clean home-dir, but same error occurs. Anyone?
<genii> BGNU
<DarthFrog> genii: Wouldn't that be the GPL version of BeOS? :-)
<jussi01> Martin80: try asking in #kubuntu-kde4 :)
<Martin80> hm, jussi01, didn't know about that channel. Thanks :-)
<Martin80> bye..
<hagus> When I try to use su - I get told that my password is wrong.  I also get this message which I believe to be as a result of webmin installation : Error: "/var/tmp/kdecache-calum" is owned by uid 1000 instead of uid 0
<DarthFrog> hagus: the "uid 1000" error is wrong, methinks.
<DarthFrog> UID 0 is root.
<DarthFrog> UID 1000 should be calum and should own kdecache-calum.
<hagus> When I installed webadmin  it requires a https://myhost:10000
<DarthFrog> hagus: "su -" won't work unless there is a password set for the root account.
<andersin> I just installed the KDE4 beta 2 packages from the ppa repositories and now the KDE4 session is gone, does anyone know how to fix that?
<DarthFrog> hagus: Try "sudo su -" instead.
<hagus> Sudo seems to work but it still keeps the permissions greyed out.
<DarthFrog> hagus: strange.
<DarthFrog> hagus: I don't have an answer for you.  is this still with Dolphin?
<hagus> Even with konsole
<hagus> Have tried it several times now with dolphin
<genii> sudo for non gui apps, kdesu/kdesudo for kde graphical apps, gksu/gksudo for gnome/xfce graphical apps
<DarthFrog> hagus: I just tried it. It Works For Me (tm). :-)
<hagus> hm
<genii> sudo on a gui app can really really make your life frustrating
<andersin> genii:just use kdesu for that
<hagus> When I press alt-f2, I type dolphin into the dialog or is it kdesudo dolphin?
<genii> andersin: Yes, thats what I just said earlier. As well as gksu on gnome or xfce gui apps
<DarthFrog> hagus: This is somewhat insecure, do not put anything you care about in the directory. From the command line, type "sudo chmod 666 /var/www". That'll change the permissions.
<genii> hagus: To run it as your own user no admin rights just the name. To run it with admin rights use kdesu
<DarthFrog> hagus: To change it back, "sudo chmod 644 /var/www".
<hagus> Hey, permissions are no longer greyed out !
<hagus> I was just writing dolphin into the dialog - it seems
<hagus> Once I wrote kdesu dolphin - black appeared instead of grey :)
<DarthFrog> Umm, isn't that what we told you to do?  :-)
<genii> hagus: Yes as per what I just told you... "[17:28] <genii> hagus: To run it as your own user no admin rights just the name. To run it with admin rights use kdesu"
<hagus> I think so - but then I pressed CTRL -alt-f2 and found myself in a strange land :)
 * genii hands hagus a coffee
<DarthFrog> hagus: CTL-ALT-F2 will put you at the command line.  the raw, real stuff.
 * hagus must have panicked.
<DarthFrog> Where the power is!  hehehe (evil grin).
 * hagus is reduced to a quivering jelly
<DarthFrog> hagus: If you can work in a GUI console, you can work in a virtual terminal.
<hagus> I guess so but I do not work terribly comfortably in the konsole :)
 * hagus is old - he started off using DOS :)
<DarthFrog> hagus: That's merely a matter of familiarity and knowledge.  The more you use it, the better you use it.
<DarthFrog> Time to walk the dog.  Catch y'all later.
<hagus> Ty for your help DarthFrog :)
<hagus> ty for your help genii :)
<delilaz> hello all how can one find out the kernel version of kubuntu?
<Schuenemann> hey, how do I stop a process from starting along with kubuntu?
<Schuenemann> delilaz, uname -r
<delilaz> thx so much schuenemann
<Schuenemann> hey, I want to get rid of mysql starting every time I start my system. Do I just have to delete the files mysql, mysql-ndb, mysql-ndb-mgm under /etc/init.d/   ?
<JuJuBee> If someone wouldn't mind testing a website for me, I would be appreciative.  I have an issue with FF3 not highlighting multiple selections in a multiple selection list.  FF2 fine, opera fine, konqueror fine. knichel.org/multiple.html
<hagus> Using http:// rather than file:/// how would I access /home/calum/Documents/webroot ?
<JuJuBee> You running apache?
<hagus> yes
<ubuntu> I just got a" error 15 file not found" when ever I try and boot now. What the heck happend?
<ubuntu> pc wont boot now
<JuJuBee> I do not think apache will point to your Documents, only your public_html folder
<JuJuBee> http://localhost/~username  = /home/username/public_html
<hagus> 11, 14, 17, 18, 20 highlight for me using ff3, JuJuBee
<JuJuBee> Hmm, not for me.
<JuJuBee> Trying to figure out why.
<JuJuBee> Have lates ff
<JuJuBee> hardy up to date
<JuJuBee> Nothing highlights...
<hagus> ty JuJuBee :)
<ubuntu> I'm using 7.10
<JuJuBee> np
<hagus> The ones I mentioned highlight in orange - the others do not highlight.
<JuJuBee> Really stumped with this one.
<JuJuBee> Correct, I want some to highlight some to not
<JuJuBee> Depends on data from db
<unixboy1> hi guys i have last ubuntu version and i have a wireless card installed
<unixboy1> i see it in lspci
<unixboy1> but it not working..
<unixboy1> i type iwconfig
<unixboy1> nothing at all
<unixboy1> someone coudl help me ou
<unixboy1> ou
<unixboy1> out*
<hagus> now all highlight on being clicked, JuJuBee
<hagus> ALL
<JuJuBee> Of course,  you are selecting them.  I wish some to be pre-selected after a db lookup.
<JuJuBee> I can highlight all if I want.
<hagus> ah - ok :)
<JuJuBee> The default selections are not highlighted.
<unixboy1> someone could help me out how to install my netowkr card
<JuJuBee> That is my problem.
<unixboy1> it detected in lspci but i cannot install
<unixboy1> i mea  cannot use
<ubuntu> I just got a" error 15 file not found" when ever I try and boot now. What do you think happend?
<JuJuBee> The OS could not find the file?
<NickPresta> If I use an LVM setup from another distro (openSUSE 11), will it be any trouble to overwrite my suse installation with Kubuntu (given that the partition scheme is LVM)?
<unixboy1> wow no one coudl heklp me here?..
<ubuntu> yeah, its in grub
<ubuntu> its a little slow tonight unixboy1
<unixboy1> no one got a solution huh...........
<marioguy> i broke the silence
<darkdelusions> Lies :) my joining the channel broke the silence
<bassem> guys ... is there any way i can turn on direct rendering ?
<awidegreen> got someone hotwire working on hardy emt64 ? i get the following error: bus.exceptions.DBusException: org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.Spawn.ExecFailed: Failed to execute dbus-launch to autolaunch D-Bus session
<awidegreen> kde 3.5...
<alirio> hi
<alirio> somebody knows if there are some program or some plugins that can make
<alirio> minimiza the reproductor but like windows media 11
<alirio> i mean that can show the videos in a samll screen
<alirio> s?
<alirio> nobody??????
<alirio> ok
<alirio> bye
<alirio> s
<nahy> hello. I have trouble with updating to kde4 beta 2
<darkdelusions> nahy: Hit up the kubuntu-kde4 channel they would be the best to help ya out
<nahy> ok  thanks
<solemnwarning> Hi all
<bassem> guys ... is there any way i can turn on direct rendering on ATI 9550
<solemnwarning> I'm gonna be configuring a kubuntu machine for a first-time Linux user, what do you think would be best out of KDE3 and KDE4?
<bassem> guys ... is there any way i can turn on direct rendering on ATI 9550
<BluesKaj> bassem, are you runnng the default restricted ATI driver
<BluesKaj> ?
<delilaz> hello everyone I was wondering if there's a way to update the linux kernel? My current one is 2.6.15
<BluesKaj> yeah delilaz , make sure your adept notifier is functioning
<bassem> BluesKaj:  no ... wt is it ?
<delilaz> it is, I think... if I do sudo apt-get updates... could that work???
<BluesKaj> bassem, when you installed hardy and rebooted did you see an option to use a restricted driver pop up dialog box ? if not then you'll ahve to search for the linux driver for your graphics
<BluesKaj> sudo apt-get update , yes
<BluesKaj> adept is apt gui delilaz
<delilaz> yes thx I knew that at least :)
<Ian_Buell> guys - need a little help... trying to install kubuntu and get an error message "executing 'grub-install (hd0)' failed.  This is a fatal error.
<Ian_Buell> at 94% complete it quits installing
<candive> Anyone know why the load of ubuntu freezes during install. I lost the link to the answer.thank you
<Ian_Buell> anyone know why?
<el1te> is there any older versions of kubuntu that have "BTAUDIO module enabled"
<delilaz> Hey BluesKaj, nothing comes up, is there a way to fetch and install the latest kernel manually?
<BluesKaj> lookin adept
<nowshining> does anyone know the patch, etc..that kubuntu uses to patch pango with? ie: to integrate more  closely with kubuntu or compile option? as somethnings aren't integrated well with the vanilla pango. :D
<el1te> i have to have the BTAUDIO module
<delilaz> BluesKaj: and search for "kernel"
<candive> I was trying to load ubuntu to a p 4 it froze
<el1te> im guessing its gonna be in a 2.4 kernel.....so was there any kubuntu live cd versions that used 2.4 kernel?
#kubuntu 2008-06-25
<nowshining> candive, I have a P4 and kubuntu installed fine - at least 7.10 did. What version of Kubuntu are you trying to install?
<candive> nowshining, 8.04 32 bit
<nowshining> ah! candive I have to a 32bit P4 hmmmm
<nowshining> candive, have u tried cleaning out your CD-ROM, DVD-ROM, etc.. drive with a cd cleaner lately?
<nowshining> candive, was this also a shipped cd or one u burned urself? if burned urself - did you burn it at a low setting? I heard a lot of problems when burning at full speed.
<candive> nowshining , no its not my machine but I will
<candive> shipped
<nowshining> ah! candive there should be an option to check the CD for defects - have u tried this?
<gaboo> Hi
<candive> nowshining how do i tell if its 32 bit or 64 bit??
<gaboo> I have a problem with installing kde4.1 beta 2 packages, am I in the right channel for question related to this ?
<nowshining> candive, you should of known that when you ordered it? did you order it from shipit.kubuntu.org?
<candive> Inowshining I ran all checks cd good, i do not think the cd would read at all if it was the cd player
<nowshining> gaboo, u can also try the kde support channel
<candive> yes
<candive> nowshining, yes
<candive> I ordered a few
<nowshining> candive, have you cleaned out your computer lately? the fan, etc? you can also run a memory test from the CD with memtest
<gaboo> nowshining: this is a distro specific issue, I don't think #kde is appropriate
<nowshining> gaboo, is this beta2 of kde4 from the repos?
<nowshining> or the kde site? gaboo
<gaboo> anyway, I'll just ask ... is there someone having conflict when installing kde4.1 beta2 between kdebase-workspace kde-window-manager packages ?
<candive> nowshining, it is not a computer I have continuous access to it is a doctor
<gaboo> nowshining: from the kubuntu ppa repos
<nowshining> ah! gaboo i see
<unixboy1> k guys someone could help me out with Kubuntu ?
<unixboy1> I cannot see my networkd card
<unixboy1> but it seem to be detected in Lspci command
<unixboy1> comeone could help me out
<nowshining> candive, "it is not a computer I have continuous access to it is a doctor" I don't understand that sentences, unless you mean that you can  continuous access to it as a computer and ur installing for the hospital?
<nowshining> unixboy1, hmmm
<candive> nowshining, I am installing it in my doctors Work pc
<el1te> is there any version of kubuntu (live cd) that has BTAUDIO enabled
<el1te> BTAUDIO = booktree audio
<nowshining> what kubuntu unixboy1 are you running? 7.10, 8.04?
<candive> nowshining, I will follow all the steps but with liumited access it may take a while. thank you for the reminders.
<ubuntu_> hey am i on freenode?
<nowshining> el1te, prob. not, you'll probably have to install it from the repos ie: synaptic, adept, apt-get, etc.. or make ur own live unoffical CD/DVD, etc..
<nowshining> ubuntu, yes ur on freenode the kubuntu channel
<ubuntu_> thx man
<nowshining> candive, now i get u/understand u
<el1te> nowshining i only have 1gig free on that drive....im really looking for a live cd with builtin support
<nowshining> ubuntu, ur welcome
<el1te> is there a version i dont care if its old
<ubuntu_> does kubuntu have firefox ?
<candive> nowshining, thank you. fingers not as fast as thoughts
<nowshining> el1te, like I said u will prob. have to make ur own CD/DVD with it, all of them carry the same apps, etc.. ie: are the same.
<candive> :)
<Schuenemann> ubuntu_, not by default
<el1te> nowshining you are saying probably
<el1te> i need to know for sure
<nowshining> el1te, no i'm saying NO
<nowshining> sure
<nowshining> unless u make ur own live CD el1te
<nowshining> with it on it el1te
<nowshining> candive, :)
<unixboy1> nowshining: 8.04
<candive> I take my laptop everywhere trying to convert people to the Great Kubuntu. chow.
<nowshining> ubuntu, yes - however Hardy haron 8.04 has a beta of FF3, however FF3 was just finally released so u'll need to do some updates to get the final FF3.
<el1te> nowshining what? you are no sure?
<JDSBlueDevl> hi, I just installed KDE4 and want to remove KDE3.5.  How do I do that?
<nowshining> el1te, i'm sure - you  can try other  distros - again there is a way to make ur own CD/DVD - i know u said u have only 1GB, have u well tried removing un-needed items, etc..?
<ubuntu_> kubuntu is faster than ubuntu, weird...
<nowshining> ubuntu_, lol
<ubuntu_> :)
<Soul_Sample> are there any applications that i should remove by all means if i've decided to switch from gnome to kde? i've removed the synaptic package manager, but what else?
<nowshining> JDSBlueDevl, prob. apt-get remove kde3.5 or go thru adept - to remove it as a gui. but i'm not sure i've never had to do it
<JDSBlueDevl> kde3.5 doesn't exist as a package by that name
<JDSBlueDevl> there's kde and kde4
<nowshining> Soul_Sample, you didn't have to remove synaptic? heck you can mix and match and plus both use apt-get as backends
<Soul_Sample> nowshining: oh, i thought that i'd just end up in application conflicts. that's one of the reasons i've removed gnome and installed kde. i managed to render gnome completely useless. :S
<nowshining> JDSBlueDevl, then kde might be 3.5.x IDK tho as again ur going to  have to try urself unless others know how - if so they should speak up
<nowshining> Soul_Sample, you can just re-install gnome?
<nowshining> use the completely remove part Soul_Sample
<nowshining> that way Soul_Sample itta purge config files, etc..
<Soul_Sample> nowshining: that is what i tried at first. but i don't know what happened, to be honest. i've installed the lcars gtk theme in linux, and upon restarting i couldn't login anymore. i would get an empty screen with my cursor. so i've reinstalled gnome, and managed to login, but if i even tried to change anything in the appearance menu, it crashed again
<nowshining> Soul_Sample, again yeah u can mix and match - example I use synaptic in kubuntu and other things of gnome as well. For one thing you could of well removed the gnome session files - i forget exactly how but it's in a hidden folder in ur home folder
<nowshining> so Soul_Sample ur prob. could of probably been easily fixed
<Soul_Sample> nowshining: ok, i'll remove those. to be honest, i really want to try using kde, so i guess now it's a good opportunity.
<elec> i have an HP2133, the built in camera works within skype using /dev/video0 (using the test feature in skype) but camorama says it cant open /dev/video0.. any ideas?
<nowshining> Soul_Sample, do you remember the errors on crash? lol yeah kde is nice - it's more Windows like to let you know compared to gnome
<Soul_Sample> but i (here i go again with the themes) cannot apply any windows decorations in kde, i have Human applied, still... so i guess that'll disappear when i delete the remaining gnome preferences?
<nowshining> Soul_Sample, at least kde 3.5.x is
<nowshining> backup first Soul_Sample
<Soul_Sample> nowshining: no, no errors. upon logging in i just got an empty screen with a cursor
<nowshining> ah! hmmm yeah Soul_Sample and this is KDE right?
<Soul_Sample> nowshining: yes, 3.5
<Soul_Sample> nowshining: but when i select plastik, or crystal, or anything, it doesn't apply. and human isn't even on the list (logically)
<nowshining> Soul_Sample, those themes are more than likely for GNOME not KDE - KDE is diff.
<nowshining> kde-look.org
<Soul_Sample> nowshining: it says that crystal is the default kde theme. it actually shows only when i turn on all window effects
<Soul_Sample> nowshining: turn OFF, i meant :S
<nowshining> Soul_Sample, yeah i see  that now, it's human that's not
<nowshining> Soul_Sample, it's okay lol
<regginald> Hi!
<Soul_Sample> nowshining: i think it has something to do with compiz, but i'm really lost right now
<d1os_mio> how do you get mp3 support in kubuntu?
<d1os_mio> !restricted
<Schuenemann> !restricted | d1os_mio
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ubottu> d1os_mio: please see above
<nowshining> U can session into a Command prompt Soul_Sample  and mv ur .kde folder to ur desktop and try logging into ur reg. session, I think the overall prob. is ur session, if u think it's compiz try selecting a new session for login if can.
<d1os_mio> thanks man
<Soul_Sample> nowshining: i figured that KDE is a new session, being that i just installed it
<regginald> Fresh install of Kubuntu, need to configure administrator access, can anyone help?
<tycale> Hi
<tycale> How kill compiz ?
<Schuenemann> !root | regginald
<ubottu> regginald: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<regginald> ty
<tycale> I've write ccsm in my shell
<tycale> and now, I've compiz
<tycale> and I DON'T WANT THIS ONE !
<delilaz> I need help w/interpreting the instructions of a MakeFile, can anyone help!???
<nowshining> Soul_Sample, u'll prob. have to kill compiz then
<nowshining> idk really
<Soul_Sample> nowshining: kill or reinstall?
<nowshining> u can try re-install Soul_Sample
<tycale> I want to kill compiz too \o/
<nowshining> in terminal try killall compiz
<Soul_Sample> nowshining: i'll do it now and see
<tycale> aptitude remove compiz
<nowshining> or ctrl+alt+del
<nowshining> u can dothat too
<nowshining> if u want to remove it
<nowshining> if so i suggest adding --purge maybe?
<tycale> ><
<tycale> Doesn't WORK
<tycale> How desactive COMPIZ :(
<delilaz> It states, "if u want to bild the kernel under kernel 2.4.x one has to let the variable KERN_24=y and comment the KERN_26=y like as the example above..
<nowshining> delilaz, are you trying to re-build the ubuntu kernel or vanilla?
<delilaz> "... and modify the variable KERNEL_SOURCE to the path which u install the kernel source"  I don't get it...
<delilaz> ubuntu
<tycale> Nobody hears me ?
<tycale> How switch off compiz forever ?
<Schuenemann> tycale, kill the process
<tycale> No !
<nowshining> if ur trying to install delilaz and make u gotta install certain packages - then issue make-kpkg --initrd --append-to-version=-rtbotnetgodalphamale kernel_image kernel_headers - change rtbotnet, etc.. to whatever u want
<tycale> FOREVER
<tycale> Don't want it at my start
<Schuenemann> tycale, uninstall?
<tycale> I've tried aptitude remove compiz
<_CrashMaster_> tycale: Do it from Adept. Search for COMPIZ and uninstall it
<nowshining> tycale, go into the compiz settings, try kmeny - system settings
<tycale> doesn't work !
<tycale> There is no place where they speak about compiz there
<nowshining> delilaz, ur kernel source should be in /usr/src/
<tycale> I try adept
<nowshining> to make menuconfig - u need to be in the kernel's folder, cd /usr/src/linux-2.6.24.7/ , etc..
<d1os_mio> kubuntu rulez
<nowshining> tycale, try a search
<tycale> yeah
<nowshining> and d1os_mio lolz
<tycale> yeah
<Schuenemann> tycale, try #compiz-fusion then. By is you uninstalled it, it can't be running
<_CrashMaster_> tycale: from console type "sudo apt-get remove compiz
<tycale> I've done it with adept
<tycale> come back
<delilaz> that looks confusing... I'm just trying to install a wireless adapter...
<Soul_Sample> nowshining: i can apply all themes except crystal now
<genii> alt-f2 kwin --replace         then uninstall compiz
<delilaz> this one step is preventing me... do to how it's worded
<nowshining> delilaz, oh then u need to enable the ubuntu source repositories, install the kernel header, etc.. and install the kernel source.
<nowshining> then delilaz
<nowshining> more than likely, delilaz ./configure
<tycale> compiz :@
<Soul_Sample> nowshining: if i try applying crystal, i lose all window decorations
<tycale> It sucks !
<Soul_Sample> nowshining:  lol
<nowshining> make and for a deb sudo checkinstall -D make install - delilaz
<nowshining> Soul_Sample, then it's a decorations problem. ie: a theme prob. or u really got something messed up somewhere. or do you still got compiz doing something somewhere, a settings, etc.. try kwin --replace &&  in terminal
<Soul_Sample> nowshining: yup, it's a decorations problem, i can apply any of them if my effects are on off, but if i change that option to anything else it crashes
<delilaz> I tried ./configure and it wouldn't work... I installed build-essentials, checkinstall, automake, cvs.. etc
<msi> buenas tardes, alguno en español
<genii> !es | msi
<ubottu> msi: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<msi> gracias
<genii> delilaz: What program exactly is it you are trying to install/compile?
<nowshining> delilaz, what does ./configure stop on? if you get a lib error, try installing that libs - -dev and any other libs until u get a ./configure sucessful message then do make
<Daisuke_Ido> delilaz: it would work better if you installed build-essential rather than build-essentials
<Daisuke_Ido> though i don't think that's the actual issue here
<delilaz> a wireless usb adapter that is compatible w/linux
<Theend> Soul_Sample: As I understand it.  KDE is more than a window manager, kwm is the KDE window manger. Themes for kwm will not likely work when Compiz is used as your window manager.
<genii> If it compiles for 2.4 kernel it might be outdated anyhow, or a version might be in the repos if we knew what it was
<delilaz> ./configure makes an error stating no such file command
<nowshining> delilaz, u need to be in the untared folder or src folder if there is one
<Daisuke_Ido> delilaz: what's the driver?
<el1te> does anyone in here KNOW kubuntu good?
<nowshining> also heed genii & Daisuke_Ido and take their suggestions - they prob. know more
<genii> nowshining: Then again it might only have a Makefile and no configure :)
<el1te> has anyone got alot of experience with kubuntu
<Daisuke_Ido> el1te: yeah, kubuntu and i go out for beers fairly regularly
<delilaz> zd1211-4715
<el1te> used all the distros in the past
<Daisuke_Ido> el1te: now, do you have a question?
<el1te> yes
<el1te> what version of kubuntu live cd has btaudio support...btaudio = booktree audio
<el1te> its uusally for tv cards
<nowshining> genii, yeah then just doing make should work and adding the prefix to like /usr/local should work if libs go into /usr/local like mine changed too.
<Daisuke_Ido> on the live cd, probably none
<el1te> i dont care if its older release
<Daisuke_Ido> on an actual install, you should be able to get it
<el1te> btaudio was used quite a bit
<delilaz> I did nowshing, I know it's just one error I'm doing or misinterpreting
<el1te> <Daisuke_Ido> on the live cd, probably none <<<<you said probably
<el1te> i need to know
<Daisuke_Ido> so go look
<el1te> listen i asked if anyone knew kubuntu good
<genii> el1te: BrookTree was bought by Conexant. But the bt828 drivers still work fine on them
<el1te> you either do or you dont
<delilaz> it does have only MakeFile
<el1te> genii http://www.domenech.org/bt878a-adc/index-e.htm <<<<thats the project im doing
<el1te> it says i need btaudio
<Daisuke_Ido> el1te: knowing it *WELL* doesn't mean knowing every file that exists in every release.
<el1te> in that project he uses mandrake 9.1
<el1te> Daisuke_Ido knowing it well means you can find out pretty easy if you dont know
<Theend> el1te: have you checked Synaptic, searched for 'btaudio'? There might be a package that includes it. I can't check b/c its updating.
<genii> el1te: There is no previous or current release of Kubuntu which was provided with the btaudio driver by default. If you want it on your box you'll need to compile it. The bt828 and bttv drivers are standard however.
<el1te> genii is the bt828 basically the btaudio module?
<genii> e
<el1te> e?
<genii> el1te: Yes, but more usually video..eg: it makes /dev/video0 and so on
<genii> el1te: Typo
<el1te> ahh and it probably just dont use audio at all
<el1te> and passes it through
<genii> el1te: Instead of btaudio snd-bt87x (for ALSA) is normally used
<genii> delilaz: What is the make and model of the wireless usb adapter?
<genii> !ping
<ubottu> ping yourself ;-) really the diodes all down my left side are sore
<genii> Hmm
<delilaz> zydas zd1211-4715 genii
<o_> I'm trying to ugrade update, but get an error.  Anyone up to helping a real greenhorn?
<genii> delilaz: So the manufacturer of the modem is Zydas and the model of it is zd1211-4715 ?
<o_> E: Type '<!DOCTYPE' is not known on line 1 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list.d/medibuntu.list
<o_> E: The list of sources could not be read.
<delilaz> yep it's a wireless usb
<genii> o_: Please use the pastebin website to copy the contents of that file there for inspection. It looks like it's contents have by oddness XML in it instead of repository locations
<genii> delilaz: OK. I'll google around for it
<nowshining> genii, is this pastebin site automatic in it's inspection, etc..?
<genii> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<o_> genil.. thank you. I'm reallt new to this. "paste bin website".. ??
<genii> nowshining: Not yet but they're working on it
<delilaz> thx genii, I'm currently reading yet another website found to see if it helps too... and this one says manufacturer is Belkin F5D7050 ver 4000
<genii> o_: The link provided above. You copy on your computer then paste to the site, then give us the URL
<genii> delilaz: Good, Belkin is easier to find drivers for than Zydas :)
<Schuenemann> currently I have only my user. If I create a second one, which password will it have to use for sudo?
<o_> got it genii :)
<Odd-rationale> Schuenemann: well, if that new user is part of the admin group, he will use his login password
<Schuenemann> and he will be able to do anything just as I am?
<Odd-rationale> Schuenemann: yes. but new users are not admin by default...
<Schuenemann> being a non-admin, can he run apt-get?
<Odd-rationale> Schuenemann: no.
<Schuenemann> not even to install something for himself?
<nowshining> sudo apt-get
<nowshining> ur pw won't show as you type
<Odd-rationale> Schuenemann: i think, you might be able to edit the sudoers file to make something like that possible...
<Theend> Odd-rationale: Any user having access to Sudo just uses their own login password for sudo?
<Odd-rationale> Theend: correct
<Schuenemann> gee... guess he won't do much, except for running what is already installed :)
<Odd-rationale> man sudo
<genii> delilaz: Please try:      lsusb      and then copy the single line of it that has the name of the modem here please
<Theend> so what happened to Root user and Root password? Obsolete/Unsupported in ubuntu?
<genii> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<genii> Theend: About the gist, yes
<Schuenemann> Odd-rationale, is GID 1000 the admin group?
<Odd-rationale> Schuenemann: i don't remember... not on a ubuntu system atm...
<Schuenemann> well, that the only group I see and the group I belong (I'm UID 1000 too)
<genii> Schuenemann: No, 1000 onwards is for regular user GIDs
<Odd-rationale> i think it is 0...
<genii> 0=root
<Odd-rationale> oh, ok.
<Schuenemann> oh well, where should I create a second user, then?
<Schuenemann> for an ordinary person
<delilaz> genii: I don't have the wireless usb plugged in yet
<Odd-rationale> Schuenemann: in kcontrol --> admin --> users and groups.
<genii> Schuenemann: adduser will just increment 1000 to 1001 or so as needed
<Schuenemann> Odd-rationale, by "where" I mean "which group", not which screen/menu/whatever :p
<Schuenemann> genii, how about the group?
<genii> Schuenemann: sudo usermod -G adm -a username
<Odd-rationale> Schuenemann: in ubuntu, each user has his own group. e.g. odd-rationale:odd-rationale
<genii> Schuenemann: Adds username to group admin (adm) in this case
<Schuenemann> weird. Shouldn't a group have a set of users?
<Schuenemann> genii, you mean I should move myself to the admin group before creating a new one?
<Odd-rationale> Schuenemann: a users can be part of several groups. although the main one is it's own...
<genii> Schuenemann: If you can successfully use sudo you are already in that group
<genii> Default user created at install time has sudo rights, subsequent users do not
<Schuenemann> ahh...
<Schuenemann> is there a command for listing all my groups?
<genii> Yes.  groups
<genii> delilaz: OK. It would be useful to see the vendor:device   part of that result.
<root> hola
<root> alguien habla español
<genii> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Schuenemann> I created a user called 'joao' and his only group is 'joao'
<genii> o #ubuntu-br pr Brasil
<genii> Schuenemann: Normal behaviour
<Schuenemann> I see... and he can't use sudo, right?
<genii> Nope
<Schuenemann> alright, thanks
<delilaz> ok I'll plug it in then... what was the command again??? genii
<Schuenemann> (nope means you agreed?)
<genii> Schuenemann: If you want him to be able to mount cds or use sound devices etc you might want to add him to groups of audio video cdrom  and plugdev
<Schuenemann> I see
<genii> delilaz: In konsole:  lsusb      and then copy the single line of it that has the modem in it to here
<genii> Schuenemann: For clarification... he cannot use sudo unless in the adm group or else by way of messing with the /etc/sudoers file
<Schuenemann> messing? :D
<genii> err...editing ;)
<Schuenemann> "This file MUST be edited with the 'visudo' command as root." Why?
<delilaz> Bus 004 Device 003: ID 0ace:1211 ZyDAS 802.11b/g USB2 WiFi
<genii> Schuenemann: It lies. But the visudo checks the syntax before exiting to make sure it's valid.
<genii> delilaz: Thanks
<delilaz> no prob, thank u :)
<Schuenemann> okay
<Theend> genii: and /etc/sudoers requires root access to edit.
<genii> Theend: sudo <editorname> /etc/sudoers works fine
<genii> But no syntax checking
<genii> !info zd1211-source | delilaz
<ubottu> delilaz: zd1211-source (source: zd1211): Source for the zd1211 wireless driver module. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.0.0.svnr67-2 (hardy), package size 176 kB, installed size 232 kB
<genii> delilaz: Someone has already ubuntufied your driver source code there.
<Theend> genii: what I meant was if the user cannot do sudo, then they cannot edit /etc/sudoers.
<Schuenemann> Theend, yeah, but my question was why visudo and not any editor
<genii> Theend: Yup. So only admins or so can add others. Which is how it's supposed to be.
<genii> Schuenemann: It lies about "MUST be edited with visudo" etc etc. It's just a strong recommendation because as I stated, it checks the syntax of your entries so you don't do something stupid like lock root out of running anything.
<Schuenemann> ok
<delilaz> cool, so I just search for zd1211-source?
<genii> delilaz: So: cd ~/ ; apt-get install zd1211-source      then cd into the directory it makes and do the usual try of compiling it with ./configure;make         then create a deb file with: sudo checkinstall
<genii> delilaz: Then install the deb file by:  sudo dpkg -i debfilename.deb
<genii> delilaz: In this way then you could later remove the deb file by:  sudo dpkg -r debfilename.deb
<genii> delilaz:  sudo dpkg -r debfilename                   rather since it will then be the packagename
<downandout> hey all, is there a date set for when kde4 is going to replace the 3.5 branch?
<genii> No time soon.
<downandout> ok
<delilaz> hey thx much genii, I will try that then and hopefully it'll work... should I remove the wifi usb from the usb slot while installing??
<genii> Schuenemann: To answer one of your previous questions. A user can run apt-get without root to get source packages. Which they can build in their own directories for their own use.
<Schuenemann> genii, they have to create a .deb ?
<genii> delilaz: I made a booboo in the one command... it should be:   apt-get source zd1211-source                  and not apt-get install zd1211-source
<genii> Schuenemann: They could with checkinstall, or make install. Both without sudo
<Schuenemann> he can't run sudo apt-get install firefox, then
<delilaz> :) ok I'm off to try this then
<genii> Schuenemann: No, running apt-get install <anything> fails     but apt-get source <name> grabds the sources so they can compile it themselves locally
<Schuenemann> I didn't know apt-get source existed
<Griz> Hey Gang. What package(s) have the DYMO LabelWritter 400 drivers/ppds???
<Griz> or, how do I FIND out which files have the DYMO LabelWritter 400 drivers/ppds?+
<genii> I'm not sure that animal exists
<Griz> genii, was that for me?
<genii> griz: I'm not sure that animal exists
<downandout> Not even in your pants?
<Griz> genii, it does in other distro's, so it's hard to believe that it wouldn't in ()ubuntu. I just need to find out WHICH package it lives in. That and google shows it does, in ()ubuntu also.
<downandout> well... that seemed funnier in my head
<genii> Griz: According to http://www.openprinting.org/show_printer.cgi?recnum=Dymo-LabelWriter_400_Turbo              It works with CUPS.
<Griz> genii, yeah, but there is no drivers listed, which is where I'm getting my ascii kicked. :-(
<genii> Battery dying, AFK
<Griz> (sigh)
<Griz> Off to do more research.
<Theend> Farewell all
<genii> My neighbour needs me for a few minutes so I'm gonna let this thing charge up and read scroll when I get back :)
<gsdg> i need help...
<lonran> hi everybody
<cadoo> gsdg: whats the problem
<ubuntu> hey there, how to I access my desktop through a live CD when it tells me it's locked
<ubuntu> holy cow......whats going on?
<ubuntu> hi all
<ubuntu> anyone alive in here?
<msi> salidos  alguien en español
<msi> saludos alguien en español
<msi> como cambio a kubunti español
<askand> Is KDE 4.1 Beta 2 packages in the kubuntu-members-kde4 ppa?
<q_a_z_steve> Where can I find the "ubuntu" text from nelson mandela's speech?
<alucardromero> Espere un momentito
<alucardromero> !es | msi
<ubottu> msi: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<msi> gracias
<alucardromero> ;)
<shawn__> hi, I'm trying kde 4.1 beta 2 and for some reason folder view doesn't show up in the list of plasmoids... any idea?
<kurumin> Ola
<Biel> Ola
<mr---t-> !br
<ubottu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<Makuseru> Hi, im trying to install Skype, i went to their website and got a .deb, when i went to install it it says "An older version is available in the software portal" how would i go about getting that older version? Because i cant get this newer verison (the .deb) to install.
<EagleScreen> KDE 4.1 beta2 is now in ppa repository
<MachinTrucChose> Hi. About once a week, Kubuntu fails to shut down properly. After X stops, I see some scripts running in command line, then I can type at the console, and issue the reboot/shutdown command, at which point it shuts down. The problem is that when I next boot Kubuntu, it says "unclean shutdown" and spends 15 minutes checking the drives.
<MachinTrucChose> I was wondering if there's a way to stop this disk check after an unclean shutdown. I don't care about data corruption, I need to be able to use my computer immediately without waiting the 15m.
<Daisuke_Laptop> press esc
<MachinTrucChose> Tried that, obviously. It lets you skip during the routine checks (every 30th boot), but in the case of unclean shutdowns, it doesn't.
<obadiah_> My kde4 desktop has died, and I've not been able to revive it---my monitor is a blank screen except for the mouse cursor. Would it be safe and possible to remove kde4 and replace it with kde3?
<BluesKaj> obadiah_, if you are at the TTY , then, sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<BluesKaj> kde3 is still the default desktop for kubuntu
<genii_> obadiah_: sudo apt-get remove kubuntu-kde4-desktop; sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<BluesKaj> yeah, good one genii...must be getting late :)
<obadiah_> BluesKaj and genii, that will not delete my e-mail? I'm using Kmail for KDE4.
<MachinTrucChose> I doubt it will. Removing software does not remove their files from their directory in \home\you\.Programname
<MachinTrucChose> check whether Kmail's files are there first
<MachinTrucChose> and back them up just in case
<BluesKaj> won't kde3 install alongside kde4 ?, then he can choose which desktop at logon
<genii_> BluesKaj: He didn't ask that. He asked about removal of kde4 and install of kde3
<genii_> BluesKaj: But it should run alongside, yes
<shawn__> yes it runs along side
<BluesKaj> maybe he doesn't realize they can co-exist
<obadiah_> BlueKaj, thanks, I'll try that first.
<Rioting_pacifist> !ath
<ubottu> Factoid ath not found
<Rioting_pacifist> !madwifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<sergiodimanche> hola genteeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<sergiodimanche> puedo preguntar algo ?
<mr---t-> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<genii> !helpersnack | mr---t-
<ubottu> mr---t-: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
 * mr---t- says mmm chocolate chip
<lsemple> how do I get the java runtime thing for firefox ?
<genii> sudo apt-get update;sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre sun-java6-plugin
<lsemple> thanks
<genii> lsemple: np
<jimmy51_home> when i last tried KDE4 (when 8.04 came out) it had a lot of issues with font sizes on my screen (some where way too small, some were way too big).  does anyone know if that's cleared up by now in the kubuntu-desktop packages?
<Jucato> jimmy51_home: try asking in #kubuntu-kde4
<jimmy51_home> sorry about that... just saw the note
<rbrown391> hi
<rbrown391> can someone help me with Evolution mail please
<aib> whats the deal with firefox? its still at 2.0 on hardy? and firefox-3.0 is still some early alpha called Grand Paradiso??
<sergiodimanche> español
<genii> aib: Perhaps you're running an earlier version of Kubuntu than 8.04 (Hardy Heron)
<genii> !es | sergiodimanche
<ubottu> sergiodimanche: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<genii> sergiodimanche: Also #ubuntu-br por Brasil
<RiotingPacifist> how do i connect to a WPA ap without networkmanager?
<Reformer> Does anyone have any experience with PearPC?  I've got the hard disc image and Leopard ISO, but when starting PearPC, it says "0 bootable partitions."  And it doesn't seem Google knows anything about this...
<NickPresta> Is there any way to get back data that was "deleted" (using shift+delete)
<RiotingPacifist> NickPresta: depends on the file system, generally no
<NickPresta> RiotingPacifist, hmm. okay
<RiotingPacifist> ext2=yes, reiserfs=very messy, ext3=no(afaik), JFS/XFS= no idea
<RiotingPacifist> ofc if you mean can it be done by forensic experts, then yes for all of them
<NickPresta> RiotingPacifist, I deleted my "Desktop" folder by mistake. I wanted to get it back - but its fine. I don't keep important stuff on my Desktop
<namzug> hola
<namzug> estoy perdio
<namzug> alguien puede aydarme?
<RabidWeezle> heya, anyone know a kde applet for volume control I can install?
<numan> hi usama?
<usamahashimi> numan: hello, how are you?
<numan> fine
<numan> you have some problem?
<usamahashimi> numan: no:)
<numan> ok
<usamahashimi> numan: are you paki?
<numan> usamahashimi: yes
<usamahashimi> numan: me too, city?
<numan> usamahashimi: Gujrat
<usamahashimi> numan: me from ISB :)
<numan> usamahashimi: come to offtopic to chat
<usamahashimi> numan: what do you mean?
<numan> i said come to #kubuntu-offtopic for chatting
<numan> this is support channel
<ubuntu_> hOLAS  a Todas y todos!
<davidcito> alguien despierto?
<davidcito> buee
<davidcito> se me cuidan
<davidcito> saludos por alla
<SlimG> I have static IP setup on my Kubuntu (KDE 3.x) 8.04, and now both Konqueror and Kontact complains that there is no internet, but all the other applications like Kopete, Konversation and FireFox are connecting online just fine, whats this about?
<dwidmann|sleep> SlimG: how did you go about setting the static ip? I know knetworkmanager has caused a lot of people a lot of grief.
<SlimG> dwidmann|sleep: I got help from someone else, they told me do quit knetworkmanager, and that made Konqueror work again like before
<SlimG> dwidmann|sleep: Is knetworkmanagare causing less grief in KDE 4 ?
<ik_> flaccid, you there?
<ik_> flaccid: i want to thank you for your help, everything works now! even heavy 3D applications!
<ik_> hey, does anyone know how to get compiz working? i finally managed to get my graphics card working properly for me, and i want to try it out.
<ik_> !ubottu compiz
<ubott2> Factoid ubottu compiz not found
<ik_> or what was it >.<
<eightmillion> i have a question i was hoping to get some help with
<ik_> !ubotto compiz
<ubott2> Factoid ubotto compiz not found
<ik_> what is it, eightmillion?
<CostaRicanQuaker> how many gb does kubuntu recquire to work?
<CostaRicanQuaker> will 10gb be enough in the long run?
<Rioting_pacifist> !compiz-fusion
<ubott2> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<serzholino> !compiz
<ik_> WAY enough
<Rioting_pacifist> basically install compiz-kde
<eightmillion> ok, i'm using fusion-icon to switch back and forth between kwin and compiz
<ik_> thx serzholino
<ik_> ok, thx rioting_pacifist
<eightmillion> sometimes when i switch i'll just get a black screen and a cursor that i can move
<eightmillion> but i can't use any keyboard commands to get a console or restart x
<eightmillion> any ideas on what i could do in that situation other than reboot?
<ik_> no, it was about compiz, wasnt it?
<Rioting_pacifist> alt+prtscr+r puts keyboard into raw mode, magic sys keys are the only option when a graphics driver has completly killed  x
<ik_> maybe they have some info on #compiz-fusion
<eightmillion> thanks, i'll try that next time
<Rioting_pacifist> alt+prtscr+k can kill the kernel for a vtty or something like that, but as ik_ said #compiz-fusion are more likely to be of use than me
<eightmillion> Rioting_pacifist: will that enable me to get a terminal with the usual ctrl+alt+f1?
<Rioting_pacifist> eightmillion: possibly, i found on nvidia it would sort out most crashes but on my new laptop (ATI) i normally have to fallback to reboot (alt+prntscr+b) but i try and sync(s) discs first, but #compiz-fusion deal with propritary drivers a fair bit so they probably know better
<eightmillion> ok, thanks for your help
<DarkWizzard> hello
<DarkWizzard> Mind helping me out?
<DarkWizzard> http://pastebin.com/m7a465371
<DarkWizzard> There are some problems with the kde 4.1 beta 2 packages
<loctar> did you try a dist-upgrade instead of 'apt-get upgrade'?
<NickPresta> DarkWizzard, I would ask in #kubuntu-kde4
<DarkWizzard> I did
<DarkWizzard> :)
<NickPresta> :)
<DarkWizzard> yes
<DarkWizzard> I tried
<DarkWizzard> seems like de kdelibs5 package is not compiled yet
<loctar> hm, kay
<DarkWizzard> maybe I should wait
<DarkWizzard> "Some packages are still compiling. Run the above command periodically to check for new additions."
<NickPresta> DarkWizzard, waiting is your best bet. I would imagine within the next 12 hours, an update will be out for it
<DarkWizzard> lets hope :)
<slaughters_> anyone here
<slaughters_> like to help me on my madwifi drivers ?
<slaughters> please
<slaughters> anyone ?
<NickPresta> !ask | slaughters
<ubott2> slaughters: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<ik_> hi guys, i have a question, i cant get more then 2 desktops, i think it doesnt save the preferences or something, because i set it to 6, click "apply" and "done" and then it just pretends it didnt happen >.<
<NickPresta> ik_, KDE 3 or 4? Are you using the desktop switcher or compiz?
<ik_> i think im using KDE3, and i installed Compiz, but either with compiz or desktop switcher nothing happens. (i just get 2 desktops)
<NickPresta> ik_, in a KDE application, go to Help > About KDE. What version do you see?
<ik_> yeah, 3.5.9
<DarkWizzard> If you are using Compiz you have to set the number of desktops in ccsm
<NickPresta> so when you change the number of desktops to anything more than 2, and apply the settings, the number of desktops are reset to =< 2?
<ik_> nickpresta: yes
<NickPresta> and yeah, if you're using Compiz, you need to set it in the Compiz Settings Manager - it doesn't play nice with KDE
<ik_> darkwizard: where is that?
<ik_> ow ok
<NickPresta> ik_, you can press Alt+F2 and type in: ccsm
<DarkWizzard> alt-f2 ccsm
<ik_> got it.
<DarkWizzard> general settings
<ik_> wut
<ik_> i cant change the amout
<ik_> its locked
<NickPresta> well, I'm off for the night. It is just about 4am. ik_ I'm sure DarkWizzard can help you if you need more assistance. Goodnight all.
<DarkWizzard> godd night
<ik_> k thx nick, cya
<DarkWizzard> good
<ik_> good (morning?)
<DarkWizzard> Number of desktops
<ik_> yeah, got that, but it doesnt let me change it
<DarkWizzard> hmmm, it's locked for me too
<ik_> its locked on 1
<DarkWizzard> try horizontal virtual size
<ik_> can increase.
<ik_> yay
<DarkWizzard> It's set to 4 for me
<ik_> got 4 desktops :-3
<ik_> me too
<DarkWizzard> and the cube has 4 sides
<ik_> jep
<ik_> me too
<ik_> thx
<ik_> its working now.
<DarkWizzard> but when you change back to kwin, it will reset it
<DarkWizzard> I think
<ik_> ok
<DarkWizzard> Don't know if they fixed that bug
<ik_> ok
<ik_> how do i get that water and fire effect
<ik_> lol, im FULL of questions :-3
<DarkWizzard> the water effect only works if you have pixel shaders in your video card
<ik_> i got it
<DarkWizzard> then find it in plugins and assign shortcuts to it
<ik_> i got a ATI HD2300, and got the 3D part working finally
<ik_> ok
<apparle> how to install drivers for ATI graphics accelerator
<suze> hello i could i check if an mp3 is VBR Or CBR (variable bit rate encoded or costant bitrate encoded)?
<suze> hello how  could  i check if an mp3 is VBR Or CBR (variable bit rate encoded or costant bitrate encoded)?
<suze> no idea abot that
<suze> on kubuntu
<Guest79785> suze: you might get some info with file <your-mp3-file>
<suze> I Think i have solved
<suze> with file inputfile.mp3
<Guest79785> suze: how
<suze> :)
<suze> but i get MPEG ADTS, layer III, v1, 128 kBits, 44.1 kHz, JntStereo
<suze> i am not pretty sure about this v1
<suze> anyway i have used , encoding commandline , lame -V1 --vbr-new INPUT OUTPUT
<suze> so i think v1 mean i have used that profile
<suze> means
<Guest79785> doesn
<Guest79785> doesn't tell me if it is vbr or cbr
<niiii> could be ...
<suze> mm
<suze> no
<suze> damn i have used now lame -V2 --vbr-new INPUT OUTPUT
<suze> but i get the same message MPEG ADTS, layer III, v1, 128 kBits, 44.1 kHz, JntStereo
<niiii_> nice player by the way if you like the cli
<suze> i have amarok
<suze> xD boh
<niiii_> amarok is cool to ... i work most of the time without X but love music ... so moc is a must :)
<suze> moc mm
<suze> now i will search
<niiii_> sudo apt-cache show moc
<suze> sudo apt-get install moc?
<suze> well i am installing
<suze> xD
<niiii_> only if you like
<niiii_> it looks like mc middnight commander
<niiii_> mocp will start it and press h for help :)
<niiii_> you can configure the settings in ~/.moc/config
<suze> mmm i have not libasond
<suze> pretty silly
<suze> xD
<suze> well solved
<suze> :)
<suze> wow wow
<suze> mocp works fine
<suze> thank you alll
<sexwax> hi i'm running the kub 8 live-cd, i have a 7.8g archive i need to transfer to two dvds in order to reformat partition, nor ark nor keep gives me any option to split the file, do you know any other way to copy this file to the dvds? thanks!!
<niiii_> sexwax: rar can split files
<suze> niiii_: thank you man i have solved
<niiii_> :) suze
<suze> :P
<suze> bye bye bye
<sexwax> niiii_: cool i forget it, i'm downloading it righ now
<sexwax> tnx!!!
<nikolas_> hi everyone, i try to install an app but i "get no KDE headers installed"
<nikolas_> hwo do i face this?
<niiii_> rar a -m5 -v5M -R myarchive /where-ever sexwax
<nikolas_> can anyone help?
<niiii_> -v5M splits it into 5MB parts ... sexwax
<niiii_> what are you trying to install nikolas_
<nikolas_> a program to read chm files
<djdarkman_> hy, I asked on #kubuntu-kde already, but no reply, what happend to kde4?
<niiii_> !kde4
<ubott2> KDE 4.0.5 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. Packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.5.php - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<nikolas_> it is called kchm
<nikolas_> i need it for ebooks
<nikolas_> i did ./configure and got me that error
<Rioting_pacifist> nikolas_: if something says no headers installed you need to install something-dev
<nikolas_> and how do i find out what i need to install?
<niiii_> nikolas_: try sudo apt-get install kchm
<Rioting_pacifist> for something like kde it may be abit more complicated but just fire up a package manager and have a look for kde development files
<niiii_> that will at least give you some errors if it doesn't work
<nikolas_> apt-get doesnt work
<Rioting_pacifist> nikolas_: niiii_.is right, you can just install kchmviewer
<nikolas_> how i do that?
<niiii_> nikolas_: doesn't work
<nikolas_> with apt-get?
<niiii_> open a terminal ... konsole
<niiii_> black window
<Rioting_pacifist> fire up a package manager if your not sure what your doing, (e.g adept and search for the software you want, kchm)
<nikolas_> it doesnt find it in the repos
<nikolas_> this is why the apt-get doesnt work  i think
<niiii_> and type sudo apt-get install kchmviewer
<niiii_> did you just install kubuntu nikolas_
<sexwax> niiii_: sorry! i was bussy installing rar and learning it's switches, i'll take a look at your 'tutorial' thank you very much!
<nikolas_> no i have it for a dew days on
<niiii_> than run sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install kchmviewer
<niiii_> rar a -m5 -v5M -R myarchive /where-ever sexwax
<niiii_> nikolas_: ever updated the via apt-get update?
<nikolas_> yes
<sexwax> niiii_: just out of topic but why is so important adept and why it's said it 'keep your system clean' better than apt-get?
<nikolas_> this system is running for about 2 weeks,so it has been updated
<Rioting_pacifist> sexwax:  because alot of linux software depends on shared libraries and so if you dont go through adept it can get quite complicated to keep track of which libraries you need and keeping them all upto date
<Rioting_pacifist> !universe
<ubott2> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<niiii_> sexwax: no idea never heard of that i always use apt- and that works fine for me ... i know most of the people like gui tools bette but once you learned the cli way it is much faster and gives you more info about what is happening sexwax
<nikolas_> i got it now working, it downloads kchmviewer
<niiii_> !info kchmviewer
<sexwax> hi rioting, ubott2 =) but it isn't supposed apt-get resolves dependencies too?
<ubott2> kchmviewer (source: kchmviewer): CHM viewer for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.1.2-0ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 319 kB, installed size 1100 kB
<sexwax> lol i just greet a bot xDDDDD
<nikolas_> it worked!
<nikolas_> tnx guys!
<niiii_> sure it does sexwax
<niiii_> nikolas_:  cool
<nikolas_> but why didnt it work before?
<Rioting_pacifist> oh right apt vs adept, erm well adept is just a frontent to apt which ties in all the tools like autoremove so you dont have to, personally i use aptitude unless im just windowshopping
<nikolas_> i couldnt get anything like that in the adept list
<Rioting_pacifist> nikolas_: make sure your searching all the repos and by description & name, i got it 1st time
<sexwax> cool Rioting, tnx!!
<nikolas_> ...
<nikolas_> but i do..
<Rioting_pacifist> The real argument is between apt and aptitude because apt didnt used to have all the functionality of aptitude but now it does so the arguments a moo point
<Rioting_pacifist> nikolas_: thats wierd, probably why most of the time instuctions are givin to use apt so less can go wrong
<nikolas_> hm... well thanks anyway guys!
<nikolas_> i m glad it worked!
<sexwax> I see Rioting =)
<Johnny-Five> I need some wireless help
<Johnny-Five> I need to be walked through on how to connect to my wireless network through Kubuntu ( WPA2 )
<sexwax> love you people, you'll see, i found linux chat's and forum one of the kindest of all types, linux community is full of willing to help people, you rules =)=)=)=)=)=)==)=)
<mooper> can I have ff3 and ff2 on the same kubuntu?
<sexwax> and after trying hundred of distros including openSUSE 11 -what i was ansious about- kubuntu is the really best and i love it, whoa to developers!!
<lumm> sure mooper
<Johnny-Five> OpenSUSE did sometime of deal with Microsoft, if I'm correct.
<Rioting_pacifist> mooper there may be a horrible bug, or atleast there was for me :(
<sexwax> hi J5, something like that, novell did a dark -at least- agree about potentially being sued for patents infringement
<Johnny-Five> Yeah, that's what I thought
<Johnny-Five> Someone about Silverlight?
<sexwax> the same Mr. Shuttleworth said: fuck-off! to M$ lol xDDDDDDDDDDDDDD
<jussio1> !ohmy | sexwax
<ubott2> sexwax: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Rioting_pacifist> Johnny-Five: what type of card are you using
<sexwax> oops!! very sorry =)=)
<Johnny-Five> What do you mean card?
<Johnny-Five> Network card?
<jussio1> sexwax: Id also appreciate if you would consider changing nicks ;)
<Rioting_pacifist> yeah is it broadcome or intel or atheros or something reaky
<Eruaran> Looks like aseigo has locked down his blog to invites only because of all the trolls... thanks a lot trolls you bastards, now I can't get my fix on whats cooking on Aarons blog.
<Johnny-Five> I have no idea, I can look it up.
<Johnny-Five> One sec
<Johnny-Five> It's an HP computer, one sec.
<Rioting_pacifist> !ohmy Eruaran.
<ubott2> Factoid ohmy eruaran. not found
<Rioting_pacifist> !ohmy | Eruaran.
<ubott2> Eruaran.: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Eruaran> ?
<Johnny-Five> Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 4965AGN Network Connection and Bluetooth(TM)
<Rioting_pacifist> Johnny-Five:  ahh in that case im useless to you you should just be able to connect through knetworkmanager no problems though
<Johnny-Five> KNetworkManager won't open :|
<Johnny-Five> I've clicked it, and it refuses to open. I'm on the live-cd if that helps.
<Johnny-Five> Wanting to install Kubuntu on this computer, if I can ever get my DVD tray to recognize DVD's correctly ( Don't know what's up, bad I guess )
<sexwax> till next time guys, i'll be hanging here, owe you some beers =)=)=)=)
<Rioting_pacifist> ahh well ive not used the liveCD, but kry killing knetwork manager then restarting it killall knetworkmanager ; knetworkmanager
<Rioting_pacifist> in a terminal
<Johnny-Five> I typed in "killall knetworkmanager" and it said that no processes were killed. ( Without the "" )
<Johnny-Five> Would it be called "networkmanager" ??
<apparle> how to install ATI drivers
<mooper> lumm, how?
<mooper> Rioting_pacifist: what kind of horrible bug?
<Rioting_pacifist> !ATI
<ubott2> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<niiii_> use the restricted driver part in the system settings apparle
<Johnny-Five> Well, I offically love Kubuntu, even though I don't know how to get it to recognize a network. Maybe I just have to install it.
<Rioting_pacifist> mooper:  erm well i think, but im not 100% on this, that it a firefox2 dependancy will cause firefox3 to become unusable, but this may just be on MY 64 bit system
<Rioting_pacifist> Johnny-Five: there should be a utility called knetworkmanager that acts as a from end to the networkmanager
<Johnny-Five> Is there any way I can get TrueCrypt installed on the live CD? ( truecrypt.org )?
<Johnny-Five> Rioting_pacifist: Eh, I'll mess with it later.
<Rioting_pacifist> Johnny-Five: i think you can download a .deb from thier site and double click it
<niiii_> Johnny-Five: it is called network-manager-kde see under apt-cache show network-manager-kde
<Johnny-Five> niiii: I'll check that out, just restarted said laptop. Give me a sec.
<niiii_> Description: KDE systray applet for controlling NetworkManager
<Rioting_pacifist> i think easycrypt offers a nice GUI for it which you can install with sudo apt-get install easycrypt
<Johnny-Five> It's pretty much like TrueCrypt? ( Can I still access my TrueCrypt volume? )
<Johnny-Five> Accessing my KeePass database, and my TrueCrypt volume is all I care about. If I can do those two things, I'm sold.
<Johnny-Five> And I can already access my KeePass database
<apparle> niiii_: The problem is I don't have net at home so I can download the required packages in college and install them at home now tell me what to do??
<Rioting_pacifist> Johnny-Five: yes truecrypt on linux didnt used to have a GUI but it can open all truecrypt volumes because it should use the same truecrypt executable
<Johnny-Five> Rioting_pacifist: Wow! That's awesome o__O
<Johnny-Five> And all this can happen on Live-CD... correct?
<Johnny-Five> Or.. no?
<Rioting_pacifist> if you have enough memory
<Johnny-Five> Sweeeeeeeet
<Rioting_pacifist> you might need to go to the truecrypt website to install the underlying program though
<Johnny-Five> You guys are definitely a lot nicer and all around more helpful then when I messed with my first Linux OS ( SUSE ) they were, to say the least, mean.
<apparle> how to install ATI drivers offline
<Johnny-Five> "niiii: it is called network-manager-kde see under apt-cache show network-manager-kde" Explain please
<Rioting_pacifist> its ok were not always like this, i once came in to ask a guestion about flash only to an hour of abuse
<Johnny-Five> Ouch
<Johnny-Five> Depends on who's in here, I guess?
<Rioting_pacifist> probably the same with most distros tbh
<Johnny-Five> *Shrug* Eh, if you guys weren't so nice right now, I wouldn't be so interested in Kubuntu :P
<Johnny-Five> But seriously, it's an awesome OS
<Johnny-Five> You guys can get more people if you act like this all the time, customer service ( err.. I didn't know what else to say? ) is important
<Johnny-Five> You've got me sold, ( lol? ) atleast
<Rioting_pacifist> apparle: im not sure its possible because the debs dont contain the actual drivers, erm i suppose you could look up manually installing the driver, and download the files straight of the ati site but im not 100% if that will work, i use the OSS drivers for ATI, but they dont support compiz
<Johnny-Five> Would the .deb from Ubuntu work on Kubuntu?
<Eruaran> yes
<Johnny-Five> Cool :]
<Johnny-Five> Brb
<Rioting_pacifist> yes ubuntu and kubuntu share almost everything apart from the UI but even they can be mixed
<oblenob> Hello :)
<Eruaran> hi
<Johnny-Five> How can I tell how much RAM I am using in Kubuntu?
<Rioting_pacifist> !hi | oblenob.
<ubott2> oblenob.: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<oblenob> :D
<oblenob> ubott2?
<oblenob> shouldnt it be called Kubot?
<oblenob> :P
<apparle> Rioting_pacifist: Can I send you personal message
<definitely> hello, i need help.  i just installed Kubuntu 8.04, download all updates, then installed video drivers, and now my monitor running only by max 53hz :(
<ik__> johnny-five: i think in the ksysguard.
<Rioting_pacifist> Johnny-Five: there is probably a nice gui way to do this my brain is saying (ksysguard), but otherwise free -m should do it in a konsole
<oblenob> anyone by any chance know of any good burning stuff for windows?
<Rioting_pacifist> sure but i really dont know much about ATI
<definitely> :(
<jeroen__> Hi
<oblenob> Kubuntu has finished Downloading the ISO and I just need to get it burning at a nice speed
<Rioting_pacifist> oblenob: like an iso or more generally
<oblenob> I have an ISO for Kubuntu
<Rioting_pacifist> id recomend asking in #compiz-fusion they know about binary troubles
<definitely> hello, i need help.  i just installed Kubuntu 8.04, downloaded all updates, then installed video drivers, and now my monitor running only by max 53hz :(
<Rioting_pacifist> !iso
<ubott2> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<jeroen__HD> Anyone know why my "minimize,maximize,stop" toolbar disapears when I change my layout settings?
<Rioting_pacifist> !install
<ubott2> Ubuntu can be installed in a lot of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall. Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<oblenob> I am running Wondows at the moment :(
<definitely> oblenob: Burn by nero..
<Rioting_pacifist> jeroen__HD: it may have crashed are you running compiz or kwi
<oblenob> okay
<definitely> So anyone can help :( ?
<Eruaran> !monitor
<ubott2> Factoid monitor not found
<Eruaran> !resolution
<definitely> !monitor
<ubott2> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<jeroen__HD> IRioting_pacifist I don't know :s I just installed ubuntu (newest) updates it and I wanted to have better graphical options
<oblenob> 12X a good speed to burn linux at?
<Eruaran> If it boots off the disk after, then it was a good speed ;)
<oblenob> :D
<oblenob> okay :)
<oblenob> I will go and find out :)
<definitely> !resolution
<ubott2> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<oblenob> luckily my computer is suspended in an elastic "vortex"
<oblenob> verry little movement
<oblenob> ... ooh crud
<oblenob> the computer I want to put linux on does not have a DVD drive
<oblenob> just a CD drive
<oblenob> 700MB
<oblenob> not enough for 3.5 gigs
<apparle> My sound is not working when I install using DesktopCD (I haven't tried alternate CD). Will the installation with alternate CD make any diffrence
<oblenob> got all the drivers?
<apparle> oblenob: you talking to me?? If yes I don't knwo
<Rioting_pacifist> jeroen__HD: alt+f2 then run kwin --replace
<Eruaran> use the CD image instead of the DVD one
<oblenob> there is a CD image?
<oblenob> where?
<ik__> jep
<ik__> http://www.kubuntu.org/download.php
<ik__> click on CD
<ik__> on a mirror near you.
<Johnny-Five> Well, TrueCrypt seems to have not installed. Is there anything I can use on the live-cd ( or anything really.. ) that I can use to access a TrueCrypt volume?
<jeroen__HD> Rioting_pacifist: I'll try that
<Rioting_pacifist> Johnny-Five: nope, why didnt the truecrypt .deb install?
<jeroen__HD> mmh, looks like it doesn't works, it gives an error
<Johnny-Five> Rioting_pacifist: I'm doing all of this on the live-cd
<oblenob> I am happy :)
<oblenob> happy happy happy :)
<oblenob> I could be getting rid of windows for good :)
<Rioting_pacifist> jeroen__HD: thats not good whats the error? you could try rebooting x with ctrl+alt+bkspace
<Johnny-Five> Rioting_pacifist: I clicked on it, hit 'install package" and it did nothing, I can't find anything that it was suppose to install.
<apparle> ANyone here isong kubuntu 8.04 remix with all repositories enabled?? Please
<apparle> Also i386
<Rioting_pacifist> Johnny-Five: well my flatmate is torrenting or something so i cant get to the truecrypt website but what type of file did you download?
<Johnny-Five> truecrypt_5.1a-0_i386.deb
<Rioting_pacifist> what happens if you double click on it?
<Johnny-Five> I just have to click it once, and...
<Johnny-Five> It brings up a window that says "Package Installer - truecrypt"
<Johnny-Five> It has the description, details, and included files, in three tabs
<Johnny-Five> In that order
<Johnny-Five> At the bottom right corner, it says "Install Package" and "Cancel" without the ""
<Rioting_pacifist> what happens when  you click install, that should install it
<apparle> Johnny-Five: What happens when you click install package
<Johnny-Five> It doesn't install.
<apparle> Anyone here using kubuntu 8.04 remix i386
<apparle> It must show an error msg
<Rioting_pacifist> try nopening a konsole, navigating to where the .deb is then running sudo dpkg -i truecrypt_5.1a-0_i386.deb
<Johnny-Five> It's on the desktop
<Rioting_pacifist> ah well in that case open a console and sudo dpkg ~/Desktop/truecrypt_5.1a-0_i386.deb should install it (or atleast telll you whats wrong)
<Johnny-Five> And I do this in a terminal window?
<Rioting_pacifist> yes, well a terminal or a konsole only you need to rember the i which i didnt sudo dpkg -i ~/Desktop/truecrypt_5.1a-0_i386.deb
<apparle> no one here using kubuntu 8.04 remix i386 that's shocking
<Rioting_pacifist> !kde4
<ubott2> KDE 4.0.5 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. Packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.5.php - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<Johnny-Five> How do I make the window smaller in Kubuntu? It's rather large and I can't see everything.
<Rioting_pacifist> drag the corners, or alt + right click
<Johnny-Five> Doesn't do anything
<Johnny-Five> It's still kind of large
<Rioting_pacifist> perhaps its at the smallest its allowed to go, what kind of window is it?
<Johnny-Five> The height doesn't change, but I can change the width
<Johnny-Five> I'm not sure what you'd call it
<Johnny-Five> If you open up a folder, that type of window
<jeroen__HD> Rioting_pacifist: Well the error was that he couldn't find the file i thnk
<Johnny-Five> I'm pretty sure it didn't install. And everything IS pretty big.
<Rioting_pacifist> ah dolphin, yes that program can be abit of a pain, you can always use konqueror instead though
<Johnny-Five> How do I change the resolution??
<Rioting_pacifist> launch the control center or systemsettings (i dont know which comes by default)
<Johnny-Five> systemsettings , and I can't make the screen size bigger. It's at 800 x 600. How would I make it bigger?
<Rioting_pacifist> !truecrypt
<ubott2> Truecypt is a free open-source on-the-fly disk encryption software.  See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/TruecryptHiddenVolume
<oblenob> !linux
<ubott2> Linux is the kernel (core) of the Ubuntu operating system. Many operating systems use Linux as kernel. For more information on Linux in general, visit http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux
<oblenob> !doyouknoweverything
<ubott2> oblenob: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<oblenob> !okay
<ubott2> Factoid okay not found
<Johnny-Five> I'll brb, going to plug this monitor into the laptop.
<Rioting_pacifist> Johnny-Five: its probably not going to work, the monitor configuration for the liveCD isnt too good, you can try installing it, but it will probably be trickey
<Eruaran> wb definitely
<definitely> Thank you alot :}
<Eruaran> :)
<Eruaran> definitely: KDE couldn't give you the higher refresh rates before becuase it could only give you what X was giving it. Thats why you couldn't change it from System Settings.
<oblenob> !screen cap
<ubott2> Factoid screen cap not found
<oblenob> !screen
<ubott2> screen is a terminal multiplexer. See http://www.kuro5hin.org/story/2004/3/9/16838/14935 and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GNU_Screen
<oblenob> !capture
<ubott2> Factoid capture not found
<definitely> Ok :) Maybe you know something about amarok ? I download and installed theme, but when i set it, dont seem smth to be chancged
<definitely> changed"
<oblenob> Anyone know of any good screen capture software for linux?
<ik_> i have a problem with wine, is this the right channel?
<Eruaran> oblenob: press Print Screen
<Eruaran> :P
<oblenob> no
<oblenob> I mean for screencasts
<Eruaran> oh
<oblenob> like video
<Eruaran> sorry, misunderstood
<oblenob> my problem
<oblenob> I didnt explain fully
<Eruaran> definitely: the theme might be a bit stuffed
<definitely> Eruaran: What that means ? :?
<Eruaran> definitely: try a few different themes... you might also want to check what version of Amarok its supported for ?
<definitely> Eruaran: aaa ok, and what about emerald, is it fully supported by KDE ?
<Eruaran> I've installed Amarok themes a little... they usually work
<Rioting_pacifist> recordmydesktop
<Rioting_pacifist> !recordmydesktop
<ubott2> Factoid recordmydesktop not found
<Eruaran> oblenob: what Rioting_pacifist said
<oblenob> eeh?
<Eruaran> definitely: I dunno, I haven't been running compiz for a while
<Rioting_pacifist> ik_: it depends on the problem put ask and if its more suited to wine will send you there
<definitely> aaa ok :)
<Eruaran> definitely: I think its ok if you're using Kubuntu 8.04... but it was broken on 7.10
<ik_> rioting_pacifist: nvm, im already in the #wineHQ channel
<definitely> Eruaran: Hmm, but i still dont understand, why KDE 3 is used in Kubuntu 8.04
<Rioting_pacifist> definitely: because kde4 is not ready
<Eruaran> definitely: KDE 4 isn't quite ready for the masses yet
<definitely> aaa ok :)
<definitely> when it'll be ready, it will be like update for Kubuntu
<definitely>  ?
<Eruaran> definitely: We're expecting KDE 4.1 to be much more stable (release is July 29)... and Kubuntu 8.10 won't use KDE 3 any more.
<Pennycook> definitely: The next release of Kubuntu in October will ship with KDE4.  At the moment you're welcome to install KDE4 yourself, though.
<Rioting_pacifist> i doubt it will be ready until 4.2 (probably 4.3) which means 9.04 or 9.10 for the masses your free to try it out
<Rioting_pacifist> ^ignor1 that! oh, will kde3 still be in repos
<definitely> Hmm, so i will not need to download new ISO of Kubuntu, just doing upgrade ?
<niiii_> kde4 is still not in debian/sid ... so it is still experimental ...
<Eruaran> definitely: I'd give it a try when 4.1 comes out (only a few weeks away)
<Eruaran> niiii_: Its in Lenny isn't it ?
<definitely> <Eruaran>: Ok :)
<niiii_> not that i would know ... sid is unstable ...
<definitely> Now going to install Compiz :P
 * jussio1 remids people that the kde4 support channel is #kubuntu-kde4
<Eruaran> roger that jussio1
<Eruaran> definitely: go for it, its fun
<Eruaran> And tell me how it runs on that old graphics card of yours ;)
<apparle> anyone here has 8.04 remix 1386
<HUNTER_byt1> ﻿I'd like to know where are Suspend and Hibernate in KDE 4. I can't find them in KDE 4.
<Eruaran> They were there last time I checked KDE 4.1 beta1
<Eruaran> but... #kubuntu-kde4
<definitely> Eruaran: ok :)
<Eruaran> Rioting_pacifist: 4.1 in svn seems stable
<Eruaran> I installed KDE 4.0 back in January... it ate my cat you know... rather disconcerting for the cat.
<Rioting_pacifist> stable but after reading the recent fallout on planet KDE it seams a bad idea to push it out into kubuntu already
<Johnny-Five> What would be a good program for encryption on Kubuntu / Linux in general?
<Eruaran> Rioting_pacifist: What fallout ? (I haven't kept up with Planet KDE lately)
<definitely> Euaran: Hmm problems while installing
<definitely> :/
<Eruaran> definitely: missing stuff ?
<definitely> Eruaran: Something with Xgal when try compiz replace--
<definitely> XGL''
<Eruaran> oh
<definitely> Checking for Xgl: not present.
<definitely> No whitelisted driver found
<Johnny-Five> What Linux Kernel does Kubuntu 8.04 have?
<Rioting_pacifist> well there seamed to be an argument between 2 of the developers over users using the kde4.0.x releases, but as i cant read the comments im not entirely sure what happend, hopefully it will all blow over as its just stress in the push to finish 4.1
<Rioting_pacifist> Johnny-Five: 2.6.24
<Eruaran> definitely: oh well... might as well just install Xgl then :P
<flaccid> no need for xgl
<lonran> hi all
<lonran> i want to use gmail with kopete in kde4 so i have installed qca-tls, but even like that i keep getting the same ssl error when tryin to connect. any idea?
<Eruaran> flaccid: thats what I thought
<flaccid> yeah aiglx etc.
<Eruaran> But I'm just going with the flow
<Rioting_pacifist> xgl == bad
<Johnny-Five> Rioting pacifist: Would 2.6.24 be lower then 2.6.5, or am I reading that wrong?
 * flaccid agrees with Rioting_pacifist
<Johnny-Five> Rioting pacifist: I'm sorry, I'm really tired. Lol
<Eruaran> !compiz
<ubott2> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<definitely> !compiz
<Rioting_pacifist> Johnny-Five: bigger only dots count as deviders so .24 > .5
<definitely> so how to run compiz without xgl
<definitely>  ?
<Johnny-Five> Rioting_pacifist: Mmkay, thanks
<Eruaran> With aiglx
<flaccid> definitely: just run it. it will check but it doesn't need it
<definitely> flaccid: Noone of effects wont to work.
<definitely> :/
<Eruaran> flaccid: ah... so it complains but still runs ok
<Rioting_pacifist> Johnny-Five: just never look into the history of kernel branches because your head may explode
<definitely> Not runs for me..
<Eruaran> definitely: you'll need to turn them on ;)
<definitely> Eruaran: I tryed.. but dont work..
<flaccid> definitely: there are many other variables it depends on. goto #compiz-fusion for help. this chan is for kubuntu support
<flaccid> Eruaran: pretty much
<definitely> ok
 * flaccid runs ati and uses no xgl but has decent performance with compiz
<Johnny-Five> Does Kubuntu come with dmsetup?
<Johnny-Five> !dmsetup
<ubott2> Factoid dmsetup not found
<Johnny-Five> Hmm..
<Rioting_pacifist> try typing it in a konsole
<niiii_> !info dmsetup
<ubott2> dmsetup (source: devmapper): The Linux Kernel Device Mapper userspace library. In component main, is optional. Version 2:1.02.20-2ubuntu2 (hardy), package size 39 kB, installed size 144 kB
<Johnny-Five> It doesn't come standard on Kubuntu?
<flaccid> Johnny-Five: yeah
<apparle> Are the repositories same for 8.04 simple and remix
<Johnny-Five> flaccid: it DOES come with it, or it doesn't?
<flaccid> Johnny-Five: yes. it can be installed if you want.
<flaccid> thus the 'optional'
<Johnny-Five> ...So it DOESN'T come with it installed :?
<flaccid> i'll check for sure one sec
<flaccid> Johnny-Five: are you on kubuntu atm?
<Johnny-Five> No, not right now.
<flaccid> well its installed for me so it probably does get installed by default
<definitely> They send me back ;DD
<Johnny-Five> Hmm, thanks. One sec
<flaccid> Johnny-Five: i cant say for sure. i dont know where the list of default pkgs is ..
<definitely> :S
<Draycos> uuuuu, llok at all teh ppl
<Draycos> can someone help me install et:tce?
<Draycos> *prod*
<bin> hey i hope someone can help me with a problem: i cant manage to install adobe flash player plugin for firefox 3 on Kubuntu :/
<Draycos> i remember i had this problem...
<bin> how did you solve it?
<Draycos> i think there's a package on adept
<Draycos> flashplugin-nonfree
<bin> yeah ive tried that
<Draycos> try that
<Draycos> oh
<bin> but it doesnt work
<Draycos> hmm
<Draycos> i should remember how to do these things =P
<bin> adept says it is installed
<bin> but i cant view any flash thing in firefox
<Draycos> ok, open firefox and type about:plugins
<bin> firefox doenst know that plugion is installed
<bin> ok
<bin> none listed there
<Draycos> the first group of stuff...no flash?
<bin> nothing
<Draycos> Shockwave Flash?
<|massi|> Guys, I have problems making the Fn-* buttons work on my Thinkpad T61. Anyone with a solution?
<Draycos> fn- buttons...what are they? XD
<ik__> FuNction keys
<Draycos> oh
<ibm_> hi for all
<Draycos> alt ctrl etc?
<ik__> for example: fn+F7 is sound louder
<ik__> depends on the laptop though
<Draycos> i think i'll assume i dont have them
<ik__> i thought you had to activate special support for thinpads on linux.
<Draycos> anyways, bin...have you closed firefox since installing flash?
<ik__> not sure where though
<bin> yes i even rebootet several times
<|massi|> The various Fn-F2 for session lock, Fn-F3 for battery status applet and so on
<Draycos> o_o
<ibm_> i ask about url to dowload  Kiba-dock
<|massi|> Special (Acpi) related functions any laptop has.
<ik__> maybe you can run the windows vresion tru wine
<bin> ill try the tutorial on the mozilla pages now
<Draycos> k
<ik__> kk
<bin> anyway thx for you help
<Draycos> i can only try
<bin>    1. Download Flash Player 9.0.
<bin>    2. Decompress it, then copy libflashplayer.so to your Mozilla plugins directory and flashplayer.xpt to your Mozilla components directory.
<bin> thats all i guess :D
<Draycos> oh yeah, there's that way too =P
<ik__> i thought you had to run it using sudo ./flashplayer.
<Draycos> yeah
<ik__> anyway, for me it just installed automatically as i entered youtube
<Draycos> lol
<Draycos> mine installed thru synaptic...
<ik__> for both konquerer aswell as firefox 2
<Draycos> not sure for konquerer
<Draycos> i dont think it did...
<Draycos> besides i ditched kubuntu =P
<ik__> konquerer automatically installs it thru a adept-batch
<ik__> if you dont have kubuntu, it prolly doesnt work ^^
<Draycos> im not the one with the problem -_-
<ik__> the only distro's i worked with before are suse and (k)ubuntu
<ik__> ow yeah, and DSL
<Draycos> anyway...
<ik__> getting of the topic lol.
<Draycos> i cant install tce...
<sebastian> is there anyway to get the k menu to use the kickoff style?
<Silverz> hi all
<Silverz> i need help
<Dr_willis> Kickoff? isent that the Mandrake customized kde menu thing?
<Silverz> hi can someone help me ?
<sebastian> maby not the name but i mean the same style, and opensuse has that style aswell
<sebastian> this looks like windows 2000 when u open k menu
<Dr_willis> its possible someone ported the suse menu thing over to ubuntu.
<Dr_willis> I disabled that menu thing when i use suse :) or mandrake.
<Dr_willis> kde-look.org may have some others also
<sebastian> u just jumped from mandriva to opensuse to kubuntu :P
<Silverz> hi can someone please tell me how do format my harddisk so that i can install windows?/
<sebastian> ok, so there are no setting built in?
<Silverz> im using kubuntu right now
<sebastian> apt-get gparted
<sebastian> and format to ntfs
<Dr_willis> Silverz,  clarify, a bit. You wish to remove linux totally and install windows?
<Dr_willis> Theres no need to format befor insgatlling windows.. the windoes installer willfor mat for you
<Silverz> yes and i have the Kubuntu CD
<sebastian> Dr_willis if the format is ext it can't format
<sebastian> not if it's vista anyway
<Silverz> i want to install windows xp
<Dr_willis> Silverz,  use gparted, to delete all the partitions.  and then reboot/run the windows insttaller
<Dr_willis> assuming youn dont want to keep anything
<Silverz> my friend installed gentoo on my computer and now it wont let me install windows xp
<Silverz> gparted?
<Silverz> wut is that?/
<sebastian> partition manager
<Dr_willis> Theres 'partioning' tools, then theres formating.
<Silverz> ah ic
<Dr_willis> You need to delete the linux partitions.
<Silverz> do i have to burn it to disk?
<Silverz> i mean cd
<Dr_willis> Its probrely on the livecd
<sebastian> no u have to format the disks into ntfs
<Silverz> u mean on the kubuntu cd?
<Dr_willis> Or with the windows cd. you could delete all the partitions. and remake them
<Dr_willis> if its not on the livecd, you can 'sudo apt-get install gparted'
<Silverz> when i put in my windows cd on my computer, the screens say something like 'set up is checking your hardware configuration' and then the screen just go blank
<Dr_willis> Silverz,  just to clarify - you dont want to keep ANYTHING on the computer? or is ther stuff you want to save?
<Silverz> nope i have backup cds
<Silverz> im a newb at linux
<sebastian> when i activate desktop effects nothing happends
<Dr_willis> use gparted, delete all partitions, (apply changes) pop in windows cd.. reboot
<Silverz> i tried linux, but i want to go back to windows
<sebastian> windows is only good for games
<Dr_willis> or the command line fdisk command. to delete the partitions
<Silverz> ok ic so basically u just use gparted to delete all partitions
<Dr_willis> Silverz,  i think ive said just that like 3 times now. :)
<Silverz> ok i got it
<Silverz> i just typed fdisk
<Silverz> by the way i have 2 harddrive
<Dr_willis> Silverz,  then you need tobe very carefull  with these tools
<Silverz> how do i delete both hard drive using fdisk function ?/
<Dr_willis> is there any data on either disk you want to keep?
<Dr_willis> use fdisk on one, delete partitiosn, use fdisk on other.. delete partitions
<Silverz> nope none i made backup already
<Dr_willis> sudo fdisk /dev/sd##
<sebastian> why can't i activate desktop effects?
<Dr_willis> sebastian,  is your video card 3d drivers insstalled?
<sebastian> i press extra affects and then apply and done, but nothing happends, shouldn't there come a warning if it werent?
<Dr_willis> Silverz,  in fdisk you use the d ) to delete. then w) to write the changes
<Silverz> my harddrive is sata
<Silverz> one is 80gig the other is 250gig
<Dr_willis> sebastian,  if you havent installed the 3d drivers - it wont let them be enabled.
<Silverz> is fdisk a commandline?
<Dr_willis> Silverz,  yes it is.
<Silverz> so i just type fdisk that's all?
<Dr_willis> Silverz,  or use gparted for a gui tool
<Dr_willis> ------------->>>>>>>>>      sudo fdisk /dev/sd##
<sebastian> where can i get 3d driver for nvidia geforce 4?
<Silverz> im chatting to u thru a live cd now
<Dr_willis> where sd$## is the proper name for your hard drive
<Silverz> nothing is on my disk except messed up gentoo
<Dr_willis> ie: /dev/sda or sdb
<Dr_willis> 'sudo fdisk -l' will show all disks and their partitions
<Silverz> how do i find out the name of my harddrives?
<Dr_willis> 'fdisk -l'
<FoxIII> I would just like to thank everyone who helped me set up my wireless network card. Everything is working perfectly! Thank you :)
<sebastian> so where can i download 3d driver for geforce 4?
<Silverz> hi Dr_willis
<Silverz> Disk /dev/sda: 80.0 GB, 80026361856 bytes
<Silverz> is this the name of my harddrive?
<sebastian> no
<sebastian> it's where u drive is placed in linux
<sebastian> ur*
<Silverz> ic
<Silverz> can someone please the command line to delete my partition?
<Dr_willis> Silverz,  /dev/sd## is how drives are 'named' in linux as that line shows... its /dev/sda
<Dr_willis> Silverz,  so using what was stated earlier.. use 'sudo fdisk -l /dev/sda' and then the 'd' command in fdisk to delete the partitions.
<Silverz> d command ?
<Pici> the letter d
<Silverz> u mean sudo fdisk -l /dev/sda1 d like that?//
<Dr_willis> d as in d)elete
<Dr_willis> hit 'h' to read the fdisk help
<Dr_willis> no...  run  the command like i showed with the quotes
<Dr_willis> sudo fdisk /dev/sda
<sebastian> please, dont someone know where i can get 3d drivers? im new to kubuntu
<Dr_willis> THEN use the  features of  fdisk menus to do the work.
<Silverz> can u just give me the command so i can simply copy and paste?
<Dr_willis> sebastian,  whats your video card.
<sebastian> geforce 440 mx
<sebastian> i installed nvidia glx, but it didnt work
<Dr_willis> Silverz,  there is no such command that i know of.   basicially youi do the fdisk command i gave.. hit d a few times, then hit w to write changes to disk
<Dr_willis> sebastian,  it may need the nvidia-glx-legacy
<sebastian> but it said up to geforce 2
<Silverz> on konsole right?
<sebastian> but i try
<sebastian> Silverz: there is a gui for it
<Dr_willis> Silverz,  or the CONSOLE on alt-ctrl-f1, any terminal will do
<Nyad> Hi, how can I convert a 3gp file to an mpeg? with what application?
<Dr_willis> !find avid
<ubottu> Found: avida-base, avida-qt-viewer, avida-viewer, sword-comm-tdavid, avidemux (and 3 others)
<Dr_willis> Nyad,  try avidemux
<DeepThought> sebastian: geforce 440 is not like geforce 4.. it's legacy allright
<sebastian> so i should install glx-legacy?
<DeepThought> sebastian: would be a good try,
<sebastian> i did but didn't work, maby need to restart x
<Nyad> Dr_willis, thanks
<DeepThought> sebastian: nononono, wait, I'm wrong, it IS geforce 4, so up to 2 is to old; try geforce 4 series; either that or legacy willlll work
<DeepThought> fersure
<sebastian> where can i find that?
<DeepThought> sebastian: and you definitely need to restart x to try a new setting
<DeepThought> sebastian: go into system settings, monitor & graohics (coukld be named slightly different, I'm on a dutch sys here), and choose in hardware new driver
<sebastian> u mean monitor and display?
<sebastian> ok
<sebastian> sorry :P
<geega> Hi
<geega> i installed compiz
<DeepThought> sebastian: be sure to click administrtor mode once you're in graphsettings, else you can't change anything..
<geega> how to start and work on gui works well. like sliding workspace.. like that
<geega> means
<geega> how to utilize compiz
<flaccid> geega: goto #compiz-fusion
<flaccid> + google
<sebastian> what do u mean new driver?
<DeepThought> sebastian: once it's installed and working you might want to change to proprietary driver (for 3d and open GL) with hardware drivers manager (in setings-menu, not settings-app)
<geega> after installing compiz .. my desktop is working differently
<geega> :(
<geega> slowly windows is shading out for each movement
<geega> is it like that only
<flaccid> thats to be expected as its a different window manager
<flaccid> !enter | geega
<ubottu> geega: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<flaccid> geega: support is in #compiz-fusion
<sebastian> thx, i gotta restart my computer
<DeepThought> sebastian: good luck !
<geega> ok let me try that
<sebastian> haha now my resolution is lower then 640 :P
<sebastian> help i cant get the resolution higher then 640 :(
<cremm> hello
<matko> hello
<matko> kubuntu 8.04 is very good
<cremm> :-D
<cremm> J'avoue
<matko> Do you speak czech ?
<cremm> No i'am french
<evgen> haha
<cremm> :?
<jussi01> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<cremm> thanks
<jussi01> :)
<evgen> =)
<sebastian> please help
<cham_eleon> sth killed my firefox if i try to start ff i get the error that libjmalloc.so could not be found
<matko> please havey you got adobe shockwawe player ?
<matko> *have
<flaccid> matko: doesn't exist on linux sorry
<jussi01> !fixres | sebastian, have you read this:
<ubottu> sebastian, have you read this:: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<matko> i read about shockwawe player on wiki.ubuntu.com
<happytiger> Help with vim needed I cant make my vim remeber my history between sessions i have set history=1000 in /etc/vim/vimrc and logged in and out but vim doesnt remeber the command I put in last timne i had vim open
<matko> 	
<matko> It is not something that would přehrálo. Swf?
<matko> sorry :
<matko> 	
<matko> It is not something that would play. Swf?
<soze> bonjour
<flaccid> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<soze> qui peux me dire comment passer mon compte superuser
<soze> car la je peux rien installer
<flaccid> !fr | soze
<ubottu> soze: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<soze> merci
<soze> thx
<soze> bye
<flaccid> np comshou
<flaccid> cia0
<geega> hi.. still my desktop is slow .. after i am done the setting like https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion
<Spencer_tt> hi, what are the minimum install requirements for Kubuntu?
<flaccid> !requirements | Spencer_tt
<ubottu> Spencer_tt: Hardware requirements to install, boot and comfortably use Ubuntu are listed at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements - For a !flavor with lower requirements, see !Xubuntu
<Spencer_tt> ty
<dany_> bonjour a tous
<Pici> !fr | dany_
<ubottu> dany_: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<dany_> oupsssss désoler
<esperegu> anyone knows how to use 'smb://' in kubuntu? it worked but after upgrading to 804 i only get The file or folder smb://myip/folder does not exist.
<flaccid> esperegu: problem is your smb server not kubuntu
<Dr_willis> yep - theres some issues with that in 8.04 esperegu
<Dr_willis> flaccid,  i have issues with my linux box's not seeing each other. or theirselves for that matter. :)
<esperegu> but is it fixable in kubuntu? (since I have a NAS I can't use kubuntu there ;-) )
<flaccid> Dr_willis: thats smb browsing, totally different.
<flaccid> esperegu: use smbclient. and make sure the hostname or IP is resolvable/accesible
<engineer> ping
<Dr_willis> flaccid,  thats what hes using - the smb browsign feature.. also fusesmb was not working for me any more.. But smb4k does work. :)  it must be calling smbclient.
<esperegu> so smb browsing will not work? only mounting it?
<flaccid> Dr_willis: no its was explicit so browsing does not occur. fusesmb nothing to do with it. smb4k does work normally, doesn't mean it will for this client. there is smbclient and nmbclient as well etc..
<Dr_willis> esperegu,  it seems that way
<flaccid> esperegu: go learn samba :)
<geega> hi i installed compiz-fusion
<Dr_willis> but given the # of forum/bug reports ive seen on this.. theres some deep bugs somewhere.
<geega> rendering is taking toomuch time for every actions
<geega> how to improve it
<Dr_willis> It is working fine for me under MintLinux   ive noticed.
<flaccid> Dr_willis: no there isn't, i've researched this ;)
<flaccid> its working fine under hardy. i configure complex samba servers so i know.
<engineer> glxinfo | grep rendering
<engineer> what does that show geega ?
<Dr_willis> flaccid,  go tell people in the bug reports then. In short ive seen the browing not working with the gnome and kde file manager, or the fuse tools.    so aprently somthing is not working fine.
<Dr_willis> ive also seen it blamed on a dozen things. :)
<flaccid> Dr_willis: you don't understand smb/samba :)
<geega> Error: unable to open display
<Dr_willis> flaccid,  you dont seem to understand the problem then.
<flaccid> Dr_willis: you have not specified any thing but generalisations
<Dr_willis> or you are thinking of a similer/related issue.
<Dr_willis> kde file manger - the smb:// stuff  fails to see the network shares, same with gnome file manager.
<esperegu> flaccid: the whole idea of starting to use kubuntu was that I would not need to learn that but it would just work.
<flaccid> Dr_willis: yes and you do not know why, so you are making assumptions
<flaccid> esperegu: if only it were that simple
<Dr_willis> flaccid,    go post a bug fix then. you are claminig its working when its not.
<Dr_willis> or make a wiki page to send people to. :)
<flaccid> Dr_willis: thats ridiculous, the onus is on your claims, not mine.
<flaccid> http://samba.org no need to
<Dr_willis> flaccid,  you claim theres no problem, and theres  dozens of users that have issues with the gnome/kde file manager share browsing tools  I never said it was a bug with samba. but with somthing related to samba
<flaccid> point me to your bugs and i'll look at them OK.
<flaccid> Dr_willis: yes you have no idea what it is.
<Pici> flaccid, Dr_willis: do you mind taking this to a private message?
<flaccid> yes
<Dr_willis> flaccid,  aparently a lot of people dont.. ioe seen a dozen 'posibilities'
<flaccid> nothing concrete so far
<flaccid> people who don't know what they are talking about like to guess, i deal with that everyday
<Jucato> hm...
<flaccid> hmmm..
<Jucato> I don't have to say it do I?
<flaccid> say what?
<genii> say what?
<nexpo> join #polska
<Jucato> "Be nice. No cat fights. etc etc etc"
<flaccid> there is no tone on the internet.
 * Dr_willis guesses  smb:// after upgradeing .. isent a bug then.. and will leave it at that.
<flaccid> need specific evidence which is what smbclient and other tools are for. general claims say nothing
<flaccid> me0w
<geega> when i do kwin --replace .. i am getting error like kwin: cannot connect to X server
<geega> somebody help me
<geega> this compiz is killing me here
<Dr_willis> did ya read/follow the !compiz guide?
<Dr_willis> !compiz
<ubottu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<Dr_willis> sounds like you are running the command as the wrong user
<geega> actually rendering is taking time
<geega> i feel that
<Dr_willis> whats your video card?
<geega> let me check
<geega> Intel
<flaccid> geega: fps in glxgears?
<geega> means
<flaccid> huh
<nacer> do you think we can migrate from ubuntu to kubuntu witout re-isntallation ?
<geega> ok let me study and go for the compiz.. currently let me know how to remove Xgl
<Daisuke_Laptop> nacer: sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop
<flaccid> nacer: yes
<Daisuke_Laptop> nacer: then log out, select kde from the session menu, and log back in
<TWD> nacer: aptitude install kubuntu-desktop
<TWD> apart for bootsplash, you'll be set
<flaccid> geega: xgl is not required and in some cases will slow down rendering
<geega> it is only using 99% cpu
<Daisuke_Laptop> only?
<geega> yes
<flaccid> geega: that explains it. remove xgl server.
<Daisuke_Laptop> that seems a very high number to have "only" added
<geega> where
<geega> how to remove xgl server
<flaccid> geega: remove the package xserver-xgl
<geega> doing .. just got that pkg name :))
<geega> removed.
<flaccid> geega: why did you install it in the first place
<geega> http://www.revis.co.uk/site/?q=node/173
<geega> i refered this
<geega> thats why
<flaccid> we don't support that 3rd party site... no wonder
<flaccid> logout to kdm and restart X then login
<geega> :)
<geega> ok
<nacer> tks Daisuke_Ido flaccid TWD
<yao_ziyuan> i have a buggy mouse which often sends out 2 clicks when i only click once
<yao_ziyuan> i wonder if kubuntu can interpret 2 almost-at-the-same-time clicks as 1 click
<Daisuke_Laptop> yao_ziyuan: it might be time for a new mouse
<yao_ziyuan> Daisuke_Laptop: yeah, i bought 2 new mouses of the same type, one of them being buggy
<geega> i removed that Xgl pkg and logout and logged in back
<geega> now initialy it is working fine.. after few seconds.. monitor is blinking and desktop is slowing down
<geega> i couldn't see close buttons on any of the windows.
<geega> i could see 8 desktops instead 4.. changing after few sec of log in back
<geega> any idea to revert my desktop
<geega> can i install kde again
<Daisuke_Laptop> a patient one.
<wesley_> !adeptfix
<ubottu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<nacer> so
<nacer> i am on kubuntu
<nacer> big problem with twinview
<nacer> how can i mode a panel bar ?
<nacer> sorry for saying but like in gnome ?
<nacer> i am going to the kde4 channel :)
<sebastian> how do u make compiz to work with kubuntu?
<pim> try google
<noaXess> smbfs is gone in hardy i see.. is there another way to get smbfs work without recompiling samba with smbfs? i need smbfs to a synology diskstation.....
<Dr_willis> !compiz
<ubottu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<genii> sebastian: Ask in #compiz-fusion   please
<sebastian> thx ubottu
<Dr_willis> ~info smbfs
<Dr_willis> !info smbfs
<ubottu> smbfs (source: samba): mount and umount commands for the smbfs (for kernels >= than 2.2.x). In component main, is optional. Version 3.0.28a-1ubuntu4.2 (hardy), package size 91 kB, installed size 188 kB
<Dr_willis> noaXess,  its not gone.
<genii> noaXess: It's still there just not installed by default
<noaXess> genii: okay.. then.. how is the package name :)
<Dr_willis> <ubottu> smbfs
<Dr_willis> the name is 'smbfs' it seems.
<noaXess> okay
<genii> noaXess: See above factoid
<reese> do I have to uninstall firefox 2 before installing firefox 3? because I get an error when trying to install it
<noaXess> genii: ok.. smbfs seems to be installed earlier.. but i can't use it.. i work with smb4k and if i try to connect a sare that needs smbfs, it will connected, but i see no conent in the mountpoint
<Dr_willis> installing smb4k, did install smbfs here. :) i just tried it. now lets see if smb4k works
<noaXess> i set smb4k to smbfs but it mounts with cifs
<Pici> cifs is compatible (and may be the same thing as) smbfs
<noaXess> Pici: sorry.. but if i mount my NAS with cifs.. it will be mounted but i can't see any content.. if i go to preview in smb4k.. i see content
<Pici> noaXess: Interesting.
<noaXess> yes
<noaXess> thats why i need really smbfs
<Dr_willis> Hmm.. i see the same issue here noaXess  i set it to use smbfs and it mounted with
<genii> Maybe your NAS needs it's smb.conf file to have "browseable = yes" or simile in the share definition
<Dr_willis> /TINKERBELL/Cboot on /home/willis/smb4k/TINKERBELL/Cboot type cifs (rw,mand,nosuid,nodev,user=willis)
<noaXess> genii: i can't do any on the NAS:. it's a synologs ds-101.. www.synology.com
<john> hi, links from pidgin keep opening in opera even though i have firefox set as the default browser in default apps, any way to change this?
<noaXess> Dr_willis: see mine: //BACKUP/backup on /home/thomi/smb4k/backup/backup type cifs (rw,mand,nosuid,nodev,user=thomi)
<noaXess> Dr_willis: i have set smb4k to use smbfs for this share
<noaXess> but it uses cifs
<Dr_willis> noaXess,  yep. seeing exact issue here it seems. Not that it matters on tmy network.. but it does seem to  ignore the smbfs setting
<Dr_willis> could just mount the thing manually i guess , and not use smb4k
<noaXess> on a server i use the command line of smb4k: smb4k_mount -n -t smbfs -o rw,mand,nosuid,nodev,user=user,password=pass //backup.win-soft.ch/backup /home/thomi/share/backup/backup
<noaXess> and it won't work too
<noaXess> Dr_willis: maybe a smb4k problem/bug?
<Dr_willis> theres a smb4k_mount command? Hmm wny not just the normal mount command/
<Dr_willis> noaXess,  seems to be.
<Dr_willis> smb4k dosent get much love these days. :)
<noaXess> Dr_willis: i don't know why i used the smb4k command line.. there was any problem with the other.. lng away ;)
<noaXess> with gutsy it worked
<noaXess> :)
<Dr_willis> noaXess,  right click on the share, and theres a custome options  dialog also where youc an pick smbfs, or cifs also
<noaXess> Dr_willis: aha.. i know why i use smb4k.. cause i can then mount a share with user priv's.. and if i use mount or smbmount i use root priv's..
<noaXess> Dr_willis: yes i done the fs change in the option of the share.
<Dr_willis> noaXess,  theres the 'fuse' smb tools that let users mount them as well.
<Dr_willis> noaXess,  i right clicked on the share on the left. did 'custome options' and selected cifs and it DID mount with cifs just now
<noaXess> Dr_willis: and if you do the other way.. select smbfs?
<Dr_willis> lets see... i forget what one we were wanting.. :)
<noaXess> cifs works.. but if i select smbfs it mount the share with cifs
<machiel> ?list
<system366> Hio all
<geega> atlast i reverted the kdm desktop :))
<Dr_willis> still did cifs.. no love there. :)
<geega> thatnks <flaccid>
<geega> i want to put good theme for kubuntu
<geega> any good site or tool available.
<noaXess> Dr_willis: jep.. about fuse. do you mean the fuser and fusermount commands?
<geega> i am using kde desktop
<noaXess> kde-look.org
<system366> Please coul some1 help me install my LightScribe Firmware Drivers from a .rpm file??? once i cd to the folder and typ rpm -i (FileName) it lists about 7 dependancies, but if i aptitude search them i cant find them... any helpwould be much appreciated :)
<noaXess> geega: kde-loog.org
<Dr_willis> !info fusesmb | noaXess
<oblenob> !help
<noaXess> Dr_willis: aha.. i found it.. thanks
<Dr_willis> noaXess,  the fusesmb stuff lets you have a single directory that you access and it can show the whole network
<Dr_willis> noaXess,  its handy, but  i dont use it a lot  lately
<noaXess> Dr_willis: okay.. will test it..
<Dr_willis> noaXess,  see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FuseSmb
<noaXess> Dr_willis: are the fusesmb tools command line based or is there also a gui?
<noaXess> ok
<noaXess> reading :)
<Dr_willis> noaXess,  no reall need for a gui. you set up a config file.. and run 'fusesmb NetworkDirectory' and the dir now shows the whole network of shares
<Dr_willis> some disrtos are  including it by default these days. which is handy
<noaXess> Dr_willis: aaa.. i see... the user/pwd will set in the conf file
<Dr_willis> noaXess,  yep.
<system366> Please coul some1 help me install my LightScribe Firmware Drivers from a .rpm file??? once i cd to the folder and typ rpm -i (FileName) it lists about 7 dependancies, but if i aptitude search them i cant find them... any helpwould be much appreciated :) i think i just need to know the right name as the dependancie names it gives arnt like a normal apt search result
<Dr_willis> noaXess,  that guide may be a little out of date. Some of the steps are allready done in hardy.
<Dr_willis> LiteScribe firmware drivers?
<Dr_willis> what do they do?
<blistov> where is the console keymap set in ubuntu?
<system366> updates the lightscribe firmware for my lightscribe opticle drive
<system366> i cant use the drive for labeling without the firmware installed
<system366> i can use it as a normal cccd/dvd-rw drive tho
<system366> i think ;p i havnt tested lol
<Dr_willis> Hmm.. bummer.  I just foind some litescribe software for linux yesterday.
<system366> well u know how to install .rpm files?
<system366> coz i have toinstall the firmware b4 using any labeling things
<system366> otherwise the discs will come out with streaks all over
<Dr_willis> using rpm stuff to install/patch firmware sounds risky.
<system366> well i got it from the lightscribe official website
<Daisuke_Laptop> system366: yes, but ubuntu isn't an rpm distro
<Dr_willis> May be safer/easier to put the drive in some other machine and update it with windows.
<Daisuke_Laptop> do they not provide a deb?
<system366> they have a .deb file but it doesnt work, when it gets to the dependancies bit it just closes, i have to do it via the .rpm
<Dr_willis> 'it just closes' - what just closes?
<Daisuke_Laptop> i don't see the point of lightscribe anyway, too much time for poor results
<system366> Dr_Willis, its software firmware, it doesnt flash anything in the hardware :)
<Dr_willis> you may have better luckj troubleshooting the deb stuff.
<system366> the .deb package manager thingy
<Dr_willis> system366,  that sounds very icky.
<Dr_willis> system366,  install it from the shell, and look for error messages
<system366> well it wworks fine in windows :p
<system366> ummmmmmmm
<system366> how do i do that? :)
<Dr_willis> sudo dpkg -i whatever.deb
<system366> ty
<Dr_willis> My new laptop has Litescribe.. so ive just been playing with it.
<system366> ill try it now brb
<Dr_willis> the disks were on sale.
<system366> ah ha kool
<system366> i just baught an external one for £100 0.o
<system366> ummm
<system366> didnt work
<system366> ill paste the output in private tab DR_Willis
<reese> after the upgrade, when I try to build some apps, it says that ruby isn't installed, although it works fine
<arab_> hy
<genii> reese: PErhaps it's saying something like "requires ruby=>someversionumber"
<Dr_willis> system366,  that looks like it susceded to me..
<system366> oh...
<arab_> anywhere here
<system366> i thought it would give more output than that?  :S
<Dr_willis> like what? :) heh
<reese> genii: it says "The Ruby programming language is not installed"
<arab_> hy system366, who are you?
<system366> iunno but whenever ive installed anything via the command line its always 1. printed atleast 10 lines of output and 2. asked me to accept it by typing y/n ;P
<system366> hi arab... im system, who r u? :P
<reese> genii: I have ruby 1.8, and 1.9 installed
<Dr_willis> system366,  with apt-get it will ask to confirm. and so on..,
<Dr_willis> system366,  but we dident use apt-get :) we used dpkg -i
<system366> ah ha!
<genii> reese: 1.something?
<genii> !info ruby
<system366> ok so how come the .deb doesnt ask for dependancies? :S
<Dr_willis> system366,  now IF it actually did anything I got no idea. there may be some commandyou run to set it up
<Dr_willis> system366,  im guessing they are all ready installed
<ubottu> ruby (source: ruby-defaults): An interpreter of object-oriented scripting language Ruby. In component main, is optional. Version 4.1 (hardy), package size 20 kB, installed size 100 kB
<reese> genii: what do you mean?
<system366> well if i try the .rpm again now it will work if the depandancies installed automaticly from the .deb... right? :0
<geega> how to upgrade firebox in kubuntu
<genii> The lightscribe site says to look for the binaries in /opt/lightscribeApplications                    by the way
<system366> ooo how do i look for them please?
<system366> just cd to it and ls -l?
<genii> reese: Seeing as Ruby is on version 4.1, either you have some ancient version  of Kubuntu or else it's version 1.8 and 1.9 of some other thing
<system366> if i cd to /opt/ and ls / ls -l there is nothing in the folder
<Dr_willis> what do you expect the rpm package to do that the deb dident do?
<Dr_willis> You could look in the package manager and see what files it installed where.
<sebastian> when i type su and my pass i get this: su: Authentication failure
<Dr_willis> !sudo | sebastian
<ubottu> sebastian: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome), or !kdesu (KDE)
<Dr_willis> sebastian,  use 'sudo -s' to get a root shell if you REALLY need one,
<sebastian> sebastian@Sebastian:~$ sudo apt-get amarok
<sebastian> E: Invalid operation amarok
<Dr_willis> sebastian,  you dident tell it to 'install'
<sebastian> aha
<sebastian> hehe
<reese> geega: I have the same problem: updating firefox
<sebastian> so how do i log in with su?
<Dr_willis> sebastian,  you dont,
<Dr_willis> why do you need su anyway?
<sebastian> settings
<Dr_willis> clarify that a bit more...
<genii> system366: Does:  ls /opt/lightscribeApplications/*      produce anything?
<sebastian> and if i dont want people to acess my files and if i want to change setting in a program
<LinuxWorld> !nvu
<ubottu> kompozer is WYSIWYG HTML editor for easily creating web pages, and the continuation of the dead Nvu project. It is available in !Universe on !Gutsy, !Backports on !Feisty, and from  « deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/tonyyarusso/ubuntu edgy universe » for Edgy.  (Dapper still pending)
<genii> reese: I'd recommend trying    sudo apt-get install ruby            and see what it says
 * Dr_willis is afraid to ask for clarification on the clarification. :)
<sebastian> ruby is already the newest version.
<sebastian> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<Dr_willis> sebastian,  you are wantong to change root stuff? or just switch to another user?
<reese> genii: solved it, I didn't have the dev package
<sebastian> wantong?
<genii> reese: :)
<sebastian> Dr_willis: what do u mean wantong?
<Dr_willis> I get 1 letter wrong.. :) a
<Dr_willis> wanting
<Dr_willis> :)
<sebastian> i guess ubuntu is for new linux users?
<Dr_willis> sebastian,  its focused on 'useable by all levels of users'
<sebastian> ok
<sebastian> when i used mandriva and wanted to restart samba i typed: samba restart as root, what do i type now?
<genii> sebastian: Incidentally that command of sudo apt-get install ruby    was not intended for you, but for reese. If you execute commands randomly spit out in IRC for others you could quickly have an inoperable system. Good thing it wasn't some grub command.
<Dr_willis> sudo /etc/init.d/samba restart
<Dr_willis> note the use of 'sudo' not 'su'
<Dr_willis> its a bad habbit to switch to a root shell. unless you really need to.,
<sebastian> genii: i didn't see that
<geega> how to add new theme to kde
<Dr_willis> geega,  theres several dozen in the package manager/repos not installed by default. Thats the easy way
<geega> i downloaded from kde-look.org
<geega> it is just files.. we need to copy some theme location
<Dr_willis> totally depends on what the specific theme 'part' was. it may need to be compiled.
<Dr_willis> Lets see what was that bot factoid on the kde themes..
<Dr_willis> !theme
<ubottu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<Dr_willis> !changethemes
<ubottu> To change gnome themes: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy.  Kubuntu themes: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CustomizeKubuntu. Xubuntu users should /msg ubottu xfce-themes
<Dr_willis> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CustomizeKubuntu seems good. :)
<oblenob> YAY!!
<oblenob> I think I got linux burned succesfully
<Dr_willis> 'burn baby burn' 'FOSS Fever!' :)
<oblenob> damnit
<oblenob> there are three really loud
<oblenob> big beefy
<oblenob> military looking
<oblenob> helicopter flying over head
<oblenob> two blades ontop
<oblenob> the room is shaking
<Pici> oblenob: Try #kubuntu-offtopic
<oblenob> sorry
<oblenob> I was just worried that the burn might go wonky
<oblenob> cause of the helis
<oblenob> YUSSSSSSS
<oblenob> It works :)
 * oblenob is extremly Happy :)
 * oblenob is gonna go an run up the hill in excitement
<Dr_willis> hmm..
<Dr_willis> !info sl
<ubottu> sl (source: sl): Correct you if you type `sl' by mistake. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.03-15 (hardy), package size 24 kB, installed size 192 kB
<sebastian> i am using compiz and i have only 2 dekstops but i want 4 how do i change that?
<Dr_willis> sebastian,  install the ccsm tool, general tab - set a 4 row desktops
<Dr_willis> !cube
<ubottu> Compiz-Fusion (and the older Compiz and Beryl) are window managers that employ the "composite" extension of X to draw windows using graphics cards' 3D hardware. They can additionally provide "desktop special effects" (such as the "cube") by means of plug-ins. Join #compiz-fusion for help and support with advanced features. See also « /msg ubotu compiz » and « /msg ubotu effects »
<asfak> i am running kde4.1 beta2 on ubuntu hardy. how do i move icon on panel ? there is no option to do that
<sebastian> Dr_willis: i can't find it
<sebastian> on desktop size i can't change number of desktops
<RurouniJones> !kde4 | asfak
<ubottu> asfak: KDE 4.0.5 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. Packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.5.php - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<sebastian> how do i install gnome on kubuntu? the apt-get install gnome dont work
<system366> Back ya'll
<genii> sebastian: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<sebastian> thx
<system366> Dr still here?
<system366> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<Dr_willis> run the ccsm tool, its under the gerenal settings somewhere
<asfak> ubottu, i am already having kde 4.1beta2 installed. i just wanted to know how do i move icons on panel. it's very much easy on opensuse 11 but no option in kubuntu
<ubottu> asfak: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<sebastian> !desktop
<ubottu> A desktop environment is what "puts the pieces of a !GUI together". The available desktop environments in Ubuntu are !GNOME (ubuntu-desktop), !KDE (kubuntu-desktop), !Xfce (xubuntu-desktop), IceWM, !Fluxbox, WindowMaker (wmaker), FVWM and others - See also !Flavors
<system366> http://paste.ubuntu.com/22887/ Any help on fixing this woulld be much appreciated :)
<Dr_willis> sebastian,  ccsm --> general options -> desktop size
<Dr_willis> hmm....
<Dr_willis> ccsm
<Dr_willis> Info: No sexy-python package found, don't worry it's optional.
<Dr_willis> !info sexy-python
<ubottu> Package sexy-python does not exist in hardy
<Dr_willis> Must be VERY optional. :)
<genii> sebastian: ccsm assumes you have the package compizconfig-settings-manager installed
<system366> ?
<stdin> !info python-sexy | Dr_willis
<ubottu> dr_willis: python-sexy (source: sexy-python): python language bindings for libsexy. In component main, is optional. Version 0.1.9-1ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 13 kB, installed size 132 kB
<Dr_willis> heh heh,, so who reversed the name?
<sebastian> Dr_willis: i can't change Number of desktops its set to 1 and i cant get more
<stdin> all the python package are python-* in debian/ubuntu
<system366> sebastian, do this in the desktop cube hight options or length
<system366> the daces are the desktops now :)
<genii> system366: Firstly you shouldn't be running as root inside of a specific users home directory
<system366> why not? :S
<system366> i have to be in the directory with in the rpm file i thought?
<Dr_willis> system366,  from those error messages. . im betting you will never get that rpm working
<system366> with the rpm file in*
<genii> system366: Because when you do things there as root it makes entries in their filesystem which can make things Not Work when they are logged in
<system366> errors? i thought dependancies just meant libraries i have to install?
<lyhana8> hi, I've a problem with mysql (already ask on #mysql without any answers) :
<lyhana8> i got the following error :DB connexion error: SQLSTATE[28000] [1045] Access denied for user 'lyhana8'@'localhost' (using password: YES)user exist and have privileges on the DB :User  Host  Type   Privileges  Grant Actionlyhana8   %  database-specific ALL PRIVILEGES  No Edit Privileges
<system366> so if i stay as system366 but use sudo it might work?
<genii> lyhana8: Try specifying host as 127.0.0.1 instead of localhost
<Dr_willis> system366,  dependencies are a more general term. :)  and that thing is wanting specific version of some very core library files.
<genii> system366: Stay as your regular user and use sudo
<Dr_willis> system366,  whats the url to the deb file you got eaarlier?
<system366> ummm
<system366> just go to www.lightscribe.com click downloads atthe top and go to linux, its top one in the linux section
<system366> it tells you how to install it there aswell
<wesley_> !adeptfix
<ubottu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<Dr_willis> system366,  so you have burnt litescribe disks under linux and they had goofed up labels?
<genii> If you're insisting on using rpm packages don't use rpm to install them. Use Alien to make them into deb  packages
<lyhana8> genii:  how can i do this ?
<sebastian> system366: what do u mean ?
<system366> i havnt tried burning in linux yet
<system366> i dont wanna waste disks coz without the latest firmware they will get streaks all over
<system366> sudo while under normal user doesnt work iether
<sebastian> i can't use the cube without 4 desktops, how do i get more?? :(
<Dr_willis> here...letrs make this a LOT easier...
<system366> sebastian
<Dr_willis> wget http://download.lightscribe.com/ls/lightscribe-1.12.37.1-linux-2.6-intel.deb
<Dr_willis> wget http://uploads.mitechie.com/lightscribe/4l_1.0-r6_i386.deb
<system366> go to kmenu
<Dr_willis> Install those 2 packages. :)
<system366> settings
<system366> advanced desktop effects > desktop cube
<system366> thange the size of the cube there and it will add faces to the cube
<Dr_willis> that is a newer deb on the web site however.
<system366> what do i run them with?
<Dr_willis> sudo dpkg -i     same as you install any other deb. :)
<Dr_willis> http://onlyubuntu.blogspot.com/2008/05/howto-install-lightscribe-in-ubuntu.html
<sebastian> system366: how do i change the size then? :P
<system366> when i clicklink it says Open With tho
<Dr_willis> You are just trying to get the litescribe stuff working eh?
<Dr_willis> dont click.,use the shell.
<system366> i want it to work with propper quality
<system366> no streaks
<Dr_willis> so you HAVE burnt labels under linux?
<Dr_willis> all those docs say to get the thing working was install that one package,, then the laberl program. I imagine the label program loads the firmware updates
<system366> no only windows
<Dr_willis> Unless thers somne totally different packages/files going on
<Dr_willis> get that first lightscribe package and install it   wget http://download.lightscribe.com/ls/lightscribe-1.14.17.1-linux-2.6-intel.deb
<genii> lyhana8: eg    mysql --host=127.0.0.1
<Dr_willis> then the other label maker program -->  wget http://download.lightscribe.com/ls/lightscribeApplications-1.10.19.1-linux-2.6-intel.deb
<system366> 1sec
<Dr_willis> Hmm i wonder why that tutorial site has a different label maker package name.
<system366> coz there are several label makers
<lyhana8> genii mysql --host=127.0.0.1ERROR 1045 (28000): Access denied for user 'lyhana8'@'localhost' (using password: NO)
<Dr_willis> ive only seen the one from litescribe for linux the simple maker one.
<system366> ooo kk
 * genii gets some Advils
<Dr_willis> that simplelable maker program is... VERY simple. :)
<genii> lyhana8: perhaps more like:         mysql -p -D databasenamehere
<system366> i dont think its worked :(
<Fyl0n> people, I have an Logitech USB Headset and I want to make a skype call and play a game at the same time..
<Fyl0n> This headset will only do one of the two.. is it possible to have 2 source at once?
<Dr_willis> system366,   all i did earlier was install those 2 packates and ran the labelmaker software
<Dr_willis> i dident have time to actually burn a label however.
<lyhana8> genii it work, i never do this before...
<genii> lyhana8: You should probably read up on mysql, since it can be tricky stuff.
<Makuseru> Hi, Im having a slight problem. I have a program open and its too long to fit on the screen, but it wont let me resize it horizontally, only vertically. How can i fix this?
<FrauHansen> Makuseru: close it? (with xkill) and restart the program...is that an option?
<Makuseru> FrauHansen: no, the program starts like that
<FrauHansen> Makuseru: than try rightklick on window-border->maximize
<Dr_willis> Makuseru,  hold down the alt key, click and drag also - may help
<Makuseru> FrauHansen: all that does is fill it out vertically, its still to long horizontally
<Dr_willis> on my laptop theres some games that dont like the  vert size. they over hang a little. :(
<Dr_willis> Makuseru,  what program is this anyway>
<Makuseru> Ardour
<asfak> i want kde4 theme without square background of desktop icon (similar to opensuse 11). i am running kde4.1b2 on ubuntu
<Dr_willis> !info ardour
<ubottu> ardour (source: ardour): digital audio workstation (graphical gtk2 interface). In component universe, is optional. Version 1:2.3.1-1 (hardy), package size 8196 kB, installed size 25712 kB
<asfak> btw, where are kde4 desktop theme located on my desktop ?
<genii> asfak: #kubuntu-kde4 please
<asfak> thanks
<genii> Makuseru: PErhaps see if you have gtk-qt-engine installed. It should try to make the gkt2 (gnome) applications conform to your qt styles of kde
<Makuseru> genii: alright
<genii> Makuseru: http://tracker.ardour.org/view.php?id=1240  seems to have some extensive stuff about this specific issue of resizing
<helpy> i hate that D-line about freenode
<helpy> dynamic IP is a curse.
<helpy> anyways how do you configure phpmyadmin in kubuntu ?
<Flare183> helpy: I know there is a way
<Flare183> hold on
<helpy> ok
<helpy> i have LAMP installed
<john> what default app can i resize an image with?
<helpy> i have installed joomla but i can't add database
<helpy> johnn gimp
<Flare183> !lamp | helpy
<ubottu> helpy: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<john> it's not a default app
<john> i don't want to download something, i need it right now
<helpy> no idea. i resize it with it
<helpy> you can have irfanview too
<john> there's irfanview for linux?
<helpy> wine ?
<maccam94> what is the state of kde4 in the remix cd? is it beta or what?
<helpy> dunno
<helpy> and dont use kde4
<helpy> its awful
<maccam94> i don't, a friend of mine wants to try it out
<Trojkolka> kde4 is awesome, it is just not finished yet, i think normal users should wait for kde4.1 final coming end of july. this kde4.1 is now in beta 2
<helpy> its buggy Trojkolka
<helpy> if you just want to see graphics all day long freel free to use kde4
<stdin> 4.0 is stable, 4.1 is not
<helpy> both aren't
<stdin> I state fact, it's not up for debate
<Trojkolka> i know it's buggy still... it took kde3.5 quite a long time to get stable everywhere too... i'm just saying if you are a normal user you should wait till it's stable released... i'm not a normal user on the other hand
<genii> stdin: Hmm. Depends how you define "stable" I suppose
<stdin> genii: a non-{alpha,beta,svn} release :)
<maccam94> stdin: by that definition Windows ME was stable
<voicu> I know I'm asking for much but is there a way of using a ftp site more transparently? Like mounting it to a directory or something
<stdin> maccam94: a non-{alpha,beta,svn} release of anything that is not made my microsoft or apple
<voicu> Or do you have a better idea on how to share something between a linux and a windows machine easily except samba?
<helpy> it won't be stable until 4.3
<helpy> thats how it worked for 3.5
<lg188> again an kubick atack ?
<lg188> krubick*
<stdin> helpy: it's your choice if you want to use it, but it'll be default in the next version of kubuntu
<stdin> with no option to use 3.5
<genii> stdin: NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOoooooooooooooooo.............
 * genii grumbles obscenities
<stdin> kde3 is unmaintained, no choice
<helpy> you can always uninstall and get kde3.5
<stdin> yeah, and you can always use slackware
 * BluesKaj seriously considers other linuxes if that's the case ...kde4 totally confuses me 
<stdin> other distros are going the same way
<helpy> hehe they'd lose ppl then..
<BluesKaj> oh well, i understand XP to some degree
<helpy> kde4 is awful
<helpy> back to windows
<helpy> :)
<trappist> hey what package alters /etc/resolv.conf?  I don't even do dhcp, and mine got clobbered and I ended up with no nameservers
<helpy> what were you trying to do ?
<jussi01> trappist: knetwork manager does iirc
<helpy> anyone uses PhpMYadmin on kubuntu ?
<trappist> jussi01: this is actually on a server, so maybe I should be asking in the other channel
<voicu> how i do i find out my kernel version?
<trappist> voicu: uname -r
<voicu> thanks
<lars_> Is there a way to change what happens when the lid to my laptop is closed. And if so how to i access this?
<rfunk> trappist: maybe resolvconf pkg. at least, it's intended for managing that file
<trappist> lars_: /etc/acpi/lid.sh I think
<trappist> rfunk: I think you're right, thanks - now to figure out which part of it is screwing with my config
<lars_> Trappist: you were right it is /etc/acpi/lid.sh but is there any way to do this through the gui and not konsole?
<trappist> lars_: I don't know, I'm not much of a gui guy
<lars_> trappist: dang, thanks thougth
<rfunk> trappist: if it's resolvconf, you should probably put yourcustom stuff in /etc/resolvconf/resolve-conf.d/ files
<trappist> rfunk: if it's resolvconf, and I'm not doing dhcp or ppp or anything, it should leave my file alone!  but since it's not, yeah, I'll look there, thanks
<MurielGodoi> Hi all, anyone had problems with openoffice after lastest updates? I can't see images (toolbar icons and slides backgrounds) in my machine
<lars_> not i
<voicu> Hi, I need to compile something form source and I need a linux headers. I installed (and reinstalled) linux-headers-2.6.24-16-generic. What else do I need?
<voicu> Nevermind, my mistake :P
<voicu> OK, I have the 2.6.24-19-generic kernel and the configure for vmware says the files in /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.24-19-generic/include don't match the kernel
<voicu> wtf?
<voicu> can i just change include/linux/version.h?
<trappist> voicu: what version is your running kernel?
<voicu> 2.6.24-19-generic
<trappist> voicu: why is it looking in /usr/src?
<trappist> or, why do you have your kernel headers there?
<voicu> are they not there by default?
<voicu> I mean they are there
<voicu> dpkg -L says /usr/src/linux...
<trappist> voicu: oh, they didn't used to be, but it looks like that's the default now... my bad :)
<trappist> voicu: then unless there's a packaging error, I don't know why they wouldn't match your kernel
<voicu> can't i change the version.h? what should i put there?
<voicu> What is version_code 132632 supposed to mean?
<voicu> Or is it just incremented with each release or something?
<trappist> voicu: beats me, I think that's new-ish too
<voicu> can i find the internal code the kernel uses?
<trappist> voicu: I think there's an #ubuntu-kernel channel.  you might try there, #ubuntu-devel, and/or #kernelnewbies on irc.oftc.net
<voicu> ok, thanks
<Admiral_Chicago> anyone know the regex to append to grep to match only lines beginning with numbers
<Admiral_Chicago> ls | grep ... etc.
<trappist> Admiral_Chicago: egrep '^\d'
<trappist> hrm, that didn't work... grep '^[0-9]'
<helpy> is anyone running wine ?
<helpy> i am sick of configurations
<helpy> ;s
<trappist> there we go, ls | pcregrep '^\d' :)
<dani_> hi
<dani_> where is the spanish room for kubuntu?
<helpy> #kubuntu-es
<dani_> how can i do to change to this room?
<Pici> dani_: /join #somewhere-else
<helpy> type /join #kubuntu-es
<dani_> thanks
<StultusApparatus> Hi, how can I make the music in Amarok (or just in general) come out of my USB headphones?
<Admiral_Chicago> trappist: that didn't work...I have a whole bunch of files names in digits and none got listed
<StultusApparatus> Anyone?
<trappist> Admiral_Chicago: did you catch my second one?
<trappist> 13:03 <trappist> hrm, that didn't work... grep '^[0-9]'
<Admiral_Chicago> trappist: yea...copied the wrong one...thanks that works
<StultusApparatus> Does anyone know how to get the audio to come out of my headphones?
<voicu> You mean the sound?
<Domker_> Hi -> i need help to installation graphic driver for Asus AH2600 Pro (AGP) Someone can help me?
<Admiral_Chicago> trappist: how would I do s and then digits? grep .'^[09-]' ?
<Admiral_Chicago> err you know what I mean
<helpy> you mean drivers for video card Domker_  ?
<trappist> Admiral_Chicago: '^s[0-9]' if I understand you correctly
<helpy> !ati | Domker_
<ubottu> Domker_: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Domker_> @ helpy YES
<Admiral_Chicago> trappist: perfect
<Domker_> @ubottu i know about this 'howto' but i have only black screen after computer reboot
<czarny> heja szukam kogoś z polski
<Domker_> to znalaz³e¶ :P
<trappist> !po
<ubottu> Factoid po not found
<trappist> oops
<genii> !pl | czarny
<ubottu> czarny: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<raphael__> essai
<trappist> there it is
<genii> trappist: :)
<helpy> Domker_:  ubottu is a bot
<helpy> why is your computer giving black screen?
<Domker_> after videocard drivers instalation i have black screen. I dont know why my computer giving black screen
<genii> Domker_: Try the second video plug out on the card
<Domker_> genii: oki i try
<harmental> hey guys...maybe someone can help..i have realized that my kde applications dont have soud...for instance when a mail arrives kontact doesnt play the notification sound, the login in kde show no sound whatsoever, the same thing with kopete....other than that sound works great on amarak, real player or kaffeine....any ideas?
<ScorpKing-Laptop> harmental: check you application settings. for example, you have to set in in kopete before it will work.
<harmental> ScorpKing-Laptop: yeah of course...ive already done that...
<ScorpKing-Laptop> harmental: under settings -> configure notifications in kopete? does the sound play when you test it there?
<harmental> ScorpKing-Laptop: nop
<siofwolves> harmental, try alsamixer in a terminal for any obvious volume settings
<ScorpKing-Laptop> harmental:  you can also check if the sound works in kcontrol -> sound & multimedia -> sound system
<ScorpKing-Laptop> g2g. hope you get it fixed. nite guys
<ActionParsnip> hey all
<ActionParsnip> if im running apache and wanna show web based apps that are running locally on my system. How can I treference these "sites"
<ActionParsnip> like running ktorrent with web admin
<ik__> still havent got a answer?
<ActionParsnip> no :(
<ActionParsnip> thought i had one on a site but it was soething different
<gabbler> hi, does anyone know that if i install the 4.1 beta when the final version comes out can i just update it once again
<jussi01> gabbler: try asking in #kubuntu-kde4
<tomasz> hello all
<willluongo> Hello! Is it possible to login to another user (let's say User1) without knowing User1's password using superuser credentials in KDE? I want to be able to configure things (on my box) in other user's settings without having to ask for or change their password
<gabbler> jussi01: thanks will do
<t0m3k> who have the problem with skype on ubuntu ?
<jmichaelx> will grub recognize an installation of freebsd after installing linux to a free partition
<jmichaelx> ?
<mooperd> I want to install kubuntu onto a usb key
<mooperd> does anyone have a good guide for doing this
<ActionParsnip> mooper http://digg.com/linux_unix/Run_Ubuntu_7_10_Gutsy_Gibbon_from_your_USB_Flash_Drive
<t0m3k> is enybody there?
<ActionParsnip> t0m3k: sup
<ActionParsnip> !ask | t0m3k
<ubottu> t0m3k: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<t0m3k> who have the problem with Skype?
<mooperd> Action parsnip
<mooperd> ActionParsnip, ta
<Miroku-Sama> hey does kubuntu find codecs and such automatically like ubuntu does? I need that ability I'm setting this up for a windows user so..
<zipper> I have 2 soundcards in my pc. One onboard, and an audigy2. I have a keyboard with volume control keys (logitech ultraX) and they work perfect, the OSD volume thing shows up, but there is no actual change in volume. I had to use asoundconf to set my audigy as default instead of the onboard card. How do i make the volume keys work with this setup?
<zipper> Anyone? Dont be shy
<ActionParsnip> sup zipper?
<zipper> I have 2 soundcards in my pc. One onboard, and an audigy2. I have a keyboard with volume control keys (logitech ultraX) and they work perfect, the OSD volume thing shows up, but there is no actual change in volume. I had to use asoundconf to set my audigy as default instead of the onboard card. How do i make the volume keys work with this setup?
<mado> hi guys ...
<zipper> hi
<mado> hello zipper :)
<ActionParsnip> zipper: do you use the onboard at all?
<zipper> not really, no
<ActionParsnip> zipper: disable it on bios
<mado> well guys ... i heard about something strange ...
<zipper> i guess that would work, but i dont really like that way of solving it =/
<zipper> there must be somewhere where you can specify what soundcard the volume keys are supposed to use
<ActionParsnip> zipper: it makes sense
<mado> a company must erase their digital files on a hard disk completely so that no one can read them again ... because one could recover the files with a recoveryprogram ... so ...
<ActionParsnip> it forces your sound stuff to point to the only sound device which is your audigy
<mado> i wanted to know how these companies should delete the files
<zipper> mado, physically destroy the harddrives
<zipper> only way to be 100% sure
<ActionParsnip> zipper: you may find its looking at your onboard
<mado> and if you don't want to destroy them but to sell them?
<mado> or if you want to give them away for schools or something like that?
<zipper> mado, then you just format the harddrive a few times and hope none of the buyers never attempt to bring back the old data
<ActionParsnip> mado: on the ultimatebootcd theres a scrubber which does 6 passes of bit invertion
<ActionParsnip> zipper: formatting doesnt destroy data
<mado> ActionParsnip, ... what does that mean? ... i'm a beginner
<zipper> afaik formatting in dos automaticly overwrites the sectors
<ActionParsnip> mado: drives contain bits stored as 1s and 0s
<mado> *listens to ActionParsnip*
<ShadowKnight> Hello all.
<ActionParsnip> mado: formatting resets up the FAT of the drive so the partition seens empty
<ActionParsnip> mado: to remove data fully you have to overwrite the data
<ActionParsnip> mado: disk scrubbers will either fill the drive with 1s or 0s
<Shirakawasuna> load knoppix/a livecd
<Shirakawasuna> dd if=/dev/null of=/dev/yourhd
<ActionParsnip> mado: or write 1 then 0 then 1 then 0 a number of times
<Shirakawasuna> that'll write 0s to the HD
<Shirakawasuna> dd if=/dev/urandom of=/dev/yourhd will write 'random' bits to he drive
<Shirakawasuna> I do both when I get rid of a drive
<ActionParsnip> mado: doing it a few times helps to kill data as oscilloscopes can be used if you simply write a single sweep to a partition
<zipper> There is no such thing as "fully" remove the data. I really cant recommend your company reselling those drives if they contain sensitive data
<zipper> if someone is dedicated enough, there is a risk of them being able to recover that data
<Shirakawasuna> you can run what I listed above (both) a couple of times
<Shirakawasuna> that will do a pretty good job, iirc
<mado> well ... hmm ... could you possibly tell me how i can do it on my own computer just for a test to see if it works?
<ShadowKnight> Don't do it if you only have one hard disk!
<mado> well ShadowKnight ... i would like to do it and then just install the system again :)
<mado> or does this procedure destroy my hdd?
<mado> just for fun :)
<zipper> if it destroyed your hdd, it wouldnt be very nice of you to sell those hdd =)
<Shirakawasuna> mado: if you want to wipe the disc for security purposes, do what I recommended...
<Shirakawasuna> mado: if you just want to reinstall and don't care about old data being found, you can just reformat
<ShadowKnight> You WILL lose any data you had that wasn't backed up, regardless of system reinstall
<lyhana8> does anybody us word translation feature of google toolbar on firefox 3 ?
<mado> yeah ok ... but i wanted to try this out ... i'd like to delete everything ...
<mado> and then try to recover it :)
<genii> !info wipe
<ubottu> wipe (source: wipe): Secure file deletion. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.21-3 (hardy), package size 42 kB, installed size 132 kB
<mado> wipe doesn't work with "ntfs" and "ext3"
<mado> and shred too
<ShadowKnight> Oh well, just make sure you have anything you need on tape or dvd.
<mado> i hope i don't sound crazy
<ShadowKnight> Nah, actually sounds fun.
<mado> do you really mean that? :)
<Shirakawasuna> mado: do dd if=/dev/null of=/dev/yourhd and wee if you can recover ;)
<ShadowKnight> I would do it if I had enough back up space.
<mado> and where do i write "dd if=/dev/null of=/dev/yourhd" ??
<ShadowKnight> And the funds for a new hard disk, in case I screwed up too much.
<ShadowKnight> But I don't :(
<ActionParsnip> mado: ultimatebootcd does it for you :)
<ActionParsnip> mado: plus its got some other sweet apps
<mado> so ok ... how much is the cd?
<ShadowKnight> Is that the one that gets the passwords?
<mado> or is it for free?
<mado> a cd that gets passwords? ... that'll be great for another thing i'd like to try out :) ... but that's more a sad than a happy story
<ActionParsnip> mado: hell yeah!
<ActionParsnip> mado: yeah it can reset NT passwords too
<ShadowKnight> Oh, there definitely is a password one for free. The one I heard of only does XP though.
<mado> so ... wait a sec ActionParsnip ...
<ActionParsnip> ShadowKnight: yeah its got the password cracker
<mado> i download the ultimatebootcd
<mado> then i run the cd
<lyhana8> someone use google toolbar on firefox 3 ?
<mado> and just write "dd if=/dev/null of=/dev/yourhd" ?
<ActionParsnip> mado: yeah, md5 check it, burn it, boot to it
<ActionParsnip> mado: no, its an option in the menu
<ActionParsnip> lyhana8: i do
<ShadowKnight> For sensitive data though, I'd use a powerful em pulse generator after any wipe software. But I'm just paranoid.
<mado> and it can delete and overwrite files on "ext3" AND "ntfs" ?
<lyhana8> ActionParsnip: do you have wordtranslation feature ?
<ActionParsnip> mado: could bet anything
<ActionParsnip> mado: its gonna write 1s and 0s to your drive
<stdin> the command "dd if=/dev/null of=/dev/yourhd" will overwrite the whole drive with 0's
<stdin> think "factory reset"
<ActionParsnip> mado: if you use MoD setting it'll do 6 passes and is sufficient for the ministry of defence
<ShadowKnight> EM pulse all the way.
<mado> i don't want to kill myself ShadowKnight :)
<zipper> What happend to good old fashioned magnets?
<stdin> give it a few blasts from /dev/urandom then /dev/zero ;)
<ShadowKnight> EM pulses don't kill you! You've been watching too much Star Trek.
<ActionParsnip> lyhana8: not sure, i dont use that function
<mado> it could kill me ... what if was a machine instead of a human? :)
<mado> sorry!
<mado> didn't want to sound that crazy :)
<ShadowKnight> I'm assuming your not an IRC bot, or I'm calling the FBI. Rogue AI! Run for your lives!!
<ActionParsnip> lyhana8: install it, if its not for you, uninstall
<lyhana8> i just install it 15m ago
<mado> i am a human ... i'm just ... well ... let it put that way ... i'm just trying out to say some crazy things sometimes
<ShadowKnight> lyhana8 , google translations aren't too reliable, but they basically do the job.
<ShadowKnight> If mind not read message this like.
<lyhana8> ShadowKnight: yes i know, i use it only for word translation not page translation and often double check with stardict
<mado> one more thing guys ... i'm sorry but i can't find the function on the cd
<joker123> hello room
<ActionParsnip> hi joker123
<joker123> how are  you to day
<ShadowKnight> Hi joker123
<mado> because there are more than one as it seems
<lyhana8> hi joker123
<ShadowKnight> lyhana8 so what's the trouble?
<lyhana8> i used it on Fx2, but it was not supported on Fx3 until few days
<ShadowKnight> Right. So the problem is/
<ShadowKnight> ?
<joker123> i am new to linuxs  can enny one help me figure out why my 2nd hard drive isnt reading
<lg188> wat is the extesion of a script that normaly is typed in cosole ?
<lyhana8> ShadowKnight:  but now i can't find the tool tabs
<mado> i hope you're not mad at me ShadowKnight
<ShadowKnight> Why, mado?
<lg188> Konsole
<ActionParsnip> lg188: anything you want
<lg188> ?
<mado> because i said some silly things
<ActionParsnip> lg188: sh ./scriptname.thisisascript
<willluongo> joker: Do you know if it is mounted?
<lg188> just a plain text is also good
<ShadowKnight> So? This is irc.
<lg188> oh kk
<lg188> thnx
<ActionParsnip> lg188: just chmod u+x it
<joker123> it dosnt seam to want to mount
<mado> well ... you shouldn't think that i'm a dumb person
<mado> or crazy
<ActionParsnip> lg188: file extensions dont mean masses in linux
<ActionParsnip> lg188: thats a dos constriction that windows still panders to
<ShadowKnight> What I think is that you're over-defensive, mado
<ShadowKnight> The general form is .sh lg188 .
<mado> do you mean that because i want to erase and overwrite my hdd?
<willluongo> joker123: Did you add the hard drive after installing Linux?
<ShadowKnight> No, because you're afraid you sound crazy.
<joker123> this is a hole new exp for me i am trying to lern how to build  progs an such but i am all to new at this .
<ShadowKnight> I don't mind sounding crazy.
<ShadowKnight> Watch:
<ShadowKnight> Squirrel.
<ShadowKnight> See?
<ShadowKnight> Crazy.
<ActionParsnip> you crazym ShadowKnight
<joker123> i think it is installed
<ShadowKnight> Why thank you ActionParsnip .
<mado> well ... i'm not always like that ... i just want to try it out sometimes to write some nonsense
<ActionParsnip> does anyone know how long a kipper is? my chinese blunderbuss malfunctioned when i ingested a kernel module
<willluongo> joker123: what I mean is did you physically add the hard drive after your linux was already installed on the first?
<joker123> it was alredy in the comp
<ShadowKnight> The alpha phase reductor is going into anti-gravity mass! Launch escape zig!
<joker123> srry
<mado> zig? ... that reminds me of the game that hasn't been translated quite good
<Rioting_pacifist> does anybody know where i can find out about using sudo in scripts (or more precisely not using it)?
<mado> ShadowKnight, ... look at this ... it doesn't support "ext3" http://dban.sourceforge.net/features.html
<ActionParsnip> Rioting_pacifist: in what way?
<mado> that's one of the programs that is on the cd
<lyhana8> why does Fx3 always reset the hiding status of my toolbar (google, webdev, etc.)
<willluongo> joker123: what does it say when you type df -h into a konsole (or hit alt-f2)
<Rioting_pacifist> well ive written a script to unload my modules when my wireless card is turned off, but i dont want to be prompted for my password everytime this happens.
<ShadowKnight> Well, I honestly don't know much about filesystems.
<mado> ok :)
<mado> ActionParsnip, ... what do you say? ...
<joker123> nuthing
<ShadowKnight> Really, the best way to protect the data would be to toss the hard disks into the furnace. Reselling them is not a good idea.
<mado> http://dban.sourceforge.net/features.html ... looks like this program on the cd doesn't support "ext3"
<ActionParsnip> Rioting_pacifist: dont you need sudo to turn the card off?
<joker123> the box went a way .
<ShadowKnight> lyhana8 what is the name of your plugin?
<Rioting_pacifist> ActionParsnip: no theres a physical switch that turns it on/off
<ActionParsnip> mado: it doesnt matter whats on there, its gonna blast 1s and 0s, or you coulld  repartition with fdisk, not format it then run it
<willluongo> joker123: sorry, just do it directly in a terminal (konsole)
<lyhana8> it's the official google toolbar 3
<ActionParsnip> Rioting_pacifist: ahh i see
<joker123> what do you mean
<willluongo> joker123: hit alt-f2 then type konsole
<willluongo> then type df -h in the little box that comes up
<Rioting_pacifist> im not sure if i should do something freaky with setuid or do something freaky with sudo/sudoers or if im completly wrong
<lyhana8> ShadowKnight: Google Toolbar version 3.1.20080605L
<mado> well guys ... i think i will just try it out then
<joker123> ill be back in a minut
<ShadowKnight> Hmm... Well, I've never used that plugin, so I can't really help you, sorry lyhana8
<mado> if i have another question i will use my brother's computer to ask you or other guys
<nightrow> i'm looking for a mp3 player like xmms, which seems not to be packaged in recent kubuntu releases. Any idea on a lightweight player ? (amarok is way too big and complicated for what i need)
<Rioting_pacifist> !xmms
<ubottu> xmms is no longer being developed, see http://bugs.debian.org/461309 for more details.  Consider using audacious instead.
<Jahromeo> anyone around to toss me a bit of help wrt grub and error 17?
<Rioting_pacifist> nightrow: i think there is either xmms2 or beep
<Jahromeo> !grub
<ActionParsnip> nightrow: aplay is good or mplayer
<ubottu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<lyhana8> ShadowKnight: -.- i explain which addons it was since the beginning, you're crazy XD
<joker123> im back
<nightrow> xmms2 is more a client/server i think ? don't want to bother with complicated configuration
<Rioting_pacifist> isnt audacious a 'big' player (ala amarok)?
<ShadowKnight> Yes lyhana8, yes I am.
<Jahromeo> I have windows on 1 drive, Kubuntu on another - but i just installed kubuntu after windows was installed and now the grub is throwing out error 17 - both os's are on 2 sep hdd's
<ActionParsnip> Jahromeo: does it boot either system?
<Jahromeo> no it just says grub error 17
<joker123> when i typ hf-h into the konsole it says  comand not found
<Jahromeo> ActionParsnip:  it just says grub error 17
<Jahromeo> my windows is on a 320gb sata and my kubuntu on a 40gb ide - which i partioned as 20/20 and will shortly be moving my new windows install to that drive
<Jahromeo> so as to free up the 320 gb for media
<ActionParsnip> Jahromeo:  what does grub error 17 mean?
<Jahromeo> ActionParsnip:  i dont know thats all it says
<Jahromeo> grub - error 17
<Jahromeo> hence im here
<ActionParsnip> Jahromeo: www.google.com
<Jahromeo> ActionParsnip:  couldnt boot into anything - on the livcd atm, despite the fact kubuntu is installed
<ShadowKnight> It might be on the ubuntu forums, Jahromeo http://ubuntuforums.org/
<ActionParsnip> Jahromeo: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=442945
<ActionParsnip> Jahromeo: http://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=120802
<joker123> willuongo  it says com not found
<Jahromeo> thanks
<Jahromeo> looking at that as is
<ActionParsnip> Jahromeo: thats in a gentoo forum but grub is grub
<willluongo> joker123: When does it say that?
<joker123> willuongo i typed it in and hit enter then it says it
<ShadowKnight> Hmm... this is strange. Has anyone had trouble recording with audacity in Hardy Kubuntu?
<willluongo> joker: when you typed in konsole?
<Jahromeo> seems to be bios related
<joker123> yes
<willluongo> joker123: are you sure you are running Kubuntu then?
<joker123> yes  i insalled it last knigh t
<Jahromeo> rebooting
<Jahromeo> thanks
<poon> i've got a question
<poon> i've got a question, i'm trying to set up a jailed ssh system for my clients to login to my box and edit thier files.. I've been googling for quite some time but no luck :/
<willluongo> joker123: Are you sure you spelled it correctly? alternatively, in the kmenu --> System you can select konsole
<poon> when someone gets a chance, any help would be greatly appreciated :D
<joker123> fd-hi have it up
<willluongo> joker123: df -h
<joker123> srry i hav the konsolke up
<willluongo> !ask | poon
<ubottu> poon: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<joker123> konsloe
<willluongo> joker123: now type df -h into the konsole
<lyhana8> poon you need a ssh server, add it as default rc
<poon> i'm already running the ssh server
<joker123> it says
<joker123> df-h: command not found
<willluongo> joker123: you need the space
<joker123> what do you mean i nead the space
<zipper> I have 2 soundcards in my pc. One onboard, and an audigy2. I have a keyboard with volume control keys (logitech ultraX) and they work perfect, the OSD volume thing shows up, but there is no actual change in volume. I had to use asoundconf to set my audigy as default instead of the onboard card. How do i make the volume keys work with this setup? There must be somewhere you can specify what soundcard the keys are connected to....?
<lyhana8> poon
<lyhana8> install :
<lyhana8>  sudo aptitude install openssh-server
<lyhana8>  update-rc.d ssh defaults
<lyhana8> usage :
<lyhana8>  ssh user@ip_or_alias
<lyhana8> or to enable launch of GUI :
<lyhana8>  ssh -Y user@host
<lyhana8> or using konqueror :
<lyhana8>  fish://user@host
<joker123> ok srr y it brough tsomthing els up
<poon> ok lyhana8, then what to jail them?
<poon> i've already got that package earlier today, so i'm ready for the next step
<joker123> willuongo it only shows the on that it is installed on
<mafesa83> hello people.... how are you?
<willluongo> joker123: I'm sorry I have to get going, hopefully someone else will be able to help you further from this point.
<joker123> ty for helping me this fare
<ShadowKnight> Hello mafesa83
<lyhana8> poon do YOU manage to access your server from another computer ?
<mafesa83> my lenguage of english  is bad
<poon> yeah lyhana8
<Jahromeo> meh k so that didnt help - grub 17 error upon installing kubuntu to a seperate hardrive than the existing win xp install - any ideas how to fix?
<poon> the ssh server is up and running, has been for months, but i'm taking on new clients and they need shells.. i just want to jail them so they cant leave thier directories
<lyhana8> poon jail them ? you mean on a specific folder ?
<poon> yes sir
<ShadowKnight> jahromeo, keep looking on ubuntu forums till you find something that helps you
<mafesa83> you speaking in spanish?  <shadow knight>
<ShadowKnight> No, sorry mafesa83
<Jahromeo> meh its a pain in the ass to keep resetting
<Jahromeo> i only got 1 pc
<Jahromeo> so icant stay on irc
<mafesa83> ummm..... ni modos
<lyhana8> poon i think you will do this with user/group right
<poon> well i was looking for a different way to do it
<mafesa83> i'm problem  of the kmail and configuration of hotmail
<poon> half is because every time i try to set it up so only one person can look at one file, i mess it up
<ShadowKnight> Oh, well I can't get kmail to work at all mafesa83 , sorry.
<Jahromeo> what can i type in konsole to get a list of my partitiions/hdds?
<ShadowKnight> Did you try change file permissions for directories, poon ?
<poon> i'm not sure the approach i should take to do that ShadowKnight
<mafesa83> ok
<ShadowKnight> Just use chmod on directories.
<poon> i've tried to do it via groups but :/
<poon> i suppose i could make a group for every person, and limit thier /home/<user> directory to only thier group
<mafesa83> bay
<ShadowKnight> That could work poon
<poon> but how do you chmod a directory for groups again?
<ShadowKnight> http://www.linuxcommand.org/lts0070.php#chgrp poon
<poon> thanks man
<Lupus> Hello everybody :) Question about sound/audio/alsa/skype/etc - I'm trying to setup my system to be able to record things and I've had limited success but I've managed to set the default recording channel with amixer to 'MIX' to record basicly everything which I was certain would work... but if skype plays a sound or as it seems tries to use the sound system... the recording is interupted - What can I do?
<Lupus> This is not the case with my OTHER applications which, instead, either get recorded (yay) or claim the device is busy
<Lupus> What I need to do is allow my mic to be recorded by skype.... and everything by audacity
<ShadowKnight> try setting audacity to record only audio out.
<Lupus> I don't know if I'm being clear enough
<Lupus> I need to record my mic and everything from skype... how does one do this?
<Lupus> !skype
<ubottu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<Lupus> That said... I had o success with the Skype Recording HowTo
<Lupus> Might just be the version I'm using, but theres no vsound package on hardy
<ShadowKnight> Did you activate all your repositories?
<Lupus> Yes!
<ShadowKnight> Did you have the vsound package on any older versions of kubuntu?
<poon> hey ShadowKnight, i cant seem to find the command to add a person to a group, do you know it off the top of your head
<Lupus> ShadowKnight: No, before this I never knew that such a package existed
<ShadowKnight> no, but I can find it poon hold on.
<Z0RG> À òóò êòî-íèáóäü ðàçãîâàðèâàåò ïî-ðóññêè? )
<zipper> I have a keyboard with volume keys. When i press them, the volume picture-thingie shows up, but i have 2 soundcards and apparently it changes the volume for the wrong soundcard. How can i make those key affect all soundcards, or just the right one?
<Level15> zipper: fix sound card numbering by inserting modules in the approrpiate order
<zipper> How to do that?
<ShadowKnight> poon, heres a tutorial http://www.yolinux.com/TUTORIALS/LinuxTutorialManagingGroups.html
<Nece228> i have problem, i cant watch youtube clips in konqueror
<zipper> i just used asoundconf set-default-card to specify what card i want to use
<ShadowKnight> It includes group creation.
<Level15> zipper: mess up your modules.conf or the like
<Nece228> i see only grey screen
<ShadowKnight> Nece228 do you have Adobe Flash Player installed?
<Nece228> sure
<Nece228> and in firefox everythoml works fine
<Nece228> *everythink
<zipper> Level15, uhm... okay....
<Nece228> in konqueror and opera i cant watch clips
<zipper> Anyone know how to do what level15 is suggesting?
<Nece228> i hear the sound of clip but the clip screen is gray
<ShadowKnight> Well, I'm not sure if flash is supported in konq and opera
<Odd-rationale> flash is supported in konqueror and opera.
<Nece228> yeah, and flash games working fine in konqueror
<ShadowKnight> Hmm.
<Z0RG> I'm see flash in Firefox, all good +)
<Level15> zipper: look for your modules.conf or modprobe.conf or something like that on etc. there, write which modules you want on what order
<Nece228> i see clips in firefox, but i dont see them in opera and konq
<ShadowKnight> So, err... Just use firefox. It's faster and more secure anyway.
<Z0RG> oooh understand you )
<Z0RG> I know how fix this problem
<Z0RG> Use Firefox! =)))
<Nece228> i hate firefox
<zipper> level15, all i could find was /etc/modeprobe.d/alsa-base - but as far as i can see, both soundcards are set to index = -2... whatever that means
<Nece228> memory hog
<ShadowKnight> Actually, the new version uses less memory than opera
<Nece228> and opera is still faster than ff
<ShadowKnight> Did you install Firefox 3?
<Level15> zipper: not sure, but try setting the one you want controlled by the keyborad buttons to index 0 and the other one to 1, reboot and try
<Level15> it might just work
<Nece228> it working slower
<Odd-rationale> Nece228: here. try this. download the tarball from adobe (http://fpdownload.macromedia.com/get/flashplayer/current/install_flash_player_9_linux.tar.gz)
<Nece228> it runs slower
<zipper> worth a try, thanks.... now to the joy of figuring out which of these unreadible lines are connected to my soundcard....
<Odd-rationale> Nece228: extract it, but ignore the inxtructions...
<Z0RG> hmmm in version 3.0 fix many memory leaks
<Odd-rationale> instructions...
<Odd-rationale> Nece228: tell me when you got that....
<Jahromeo> man i hate bloody installs that dont work
<Jahromeo> makes me doubt linux
<ShadowKnight> You can see your installed driver in opera by going to tools/advanced/plugins
<ShadowKnight> *driver = plugin
<Nece228> i extracted
<rimen> can someone help me with source.list
<Odd-rationale> Nece228: ok. now create a folder called ~/.netscape/plugins
<Odd-rationale> Nece228: remember it is case-sensitive. and don't forget the "."
<Jahromeo> ARGG I HATE FREAKING KUBUNTU WHEN IT FREAKS OUT
<Jahromeo> man im a bloody noob and it makes it hard
<Jahromeo> grrr
<Nece228> ok i created
<rimen> can someone help me with source.list, I realy need help
<Odd-rationale> Nece228: now move/copy the libflashplayer.so that you extracted to ~/.netscape/plugins
<ShadowKnight> any luck, poon?
<Nece228> ok
<Nece228> i did
<Odd-rationale> Nece228: you created 2 folders. right? put "plugins" inside ".netscape"?
<Nece228> yeah
<Odd-rationale> Nece228: just checking... :P
<Odd-rationale> Nece228: now go to konqueror --> settings --> configure konqueror --> plugins
<doflex> acabo de instalar kubuntu a ver si aprendo algo , viva linux
<Schuenemann> I just turned on my computer and it seems KDE is using some sort of zoom and I can't see the whole screen. The screen "pans" whenever the mouse touches the border. How do I disable this annoying feature?
<mooperd> how do I check if my pen drive is bootable? I have been trying to set up a kubuntu usb pen but it wont boot. it just gets to Veryfying DMI pool data.......
<doflex> jajajajaja, que pasa que nadie dice viva !!!!!
<Nece228> ok
<Odd-rationale> Nece228: in the plugin file path list, make sure $HOME/.netscape/plugins is at the top.
<Nece228> ok
<Nece228> i did that
<Odd-rationale> Nece228: then click "scan for new plugins" --> save
<zipper> How do i enable fan-control? Right now both my GPU and CPU is running on full speed - permanently (core2duo and geforce 8600)
<Nece228> ok i did that
<Odd-rationale> Nece228: double-check the plugins tab to make sure that it detects the flashplayer
<Odd-rationale> Nece228: then restart konqueror. and try going to http://www.youtube.com/
<Nece228> it detected
<ShadowKnight> Schuenemann : Your resolution is probably too high. Lower it by right clicking on the desktop and selecting configure desktop
<ShadowKnight> Actually, wait.
<ShadowKnight> In the new version, it should be in the K menu
<Schuenemann> I switched to 1440x900 and nothing changed
<Nece228> Odd-rationale: thanks, now its working
<ShadowKnight> That's still very high. What does your monitor support?
<Schuenemann> actually no resolution is changing anything
<Schuenemann> it supports 1440x900, that what I've been using
<Odd-rationale> Nece228: same in opera. i don't remember where the plugins config settings are. but point it to the ~/.netscape/plugins/libflashplayer.so file
<Odd-rationale> Nece228: good luck!
<Schuenemann> ShadowKnight, I'll shut X down. brb
<Nece228> Odd-rationale: thanks!
<Schuenemann> ShadowKnight, it's better now
<Schuenemann> very weird though
<reese> hi! i've installed firefox 3, but internet doesn't work on it
<ShadowKnight> Why weird/
<ShadowKnight> ?
<reese> how can I switch from offline mode to online mode?
<Schuenemann> first, because I didn't change it. Second, because I had to restart X to see the changes.
<ShadowKnight> Hmm... That is weird.
<Z0RG> reese: file -> uncheck "work offline" ?
<reese> solved it, thanks
<Z0RG> There is nothing )
<ShadowKnight> hmm... I'm having an interesting problem. This is the first time I'm using Audacity in Hardy, and it worked fine in LTS, but now Audacity and in fact any sound recorders just freeze when I try to record. Can someone help me?
<Z0RG> sorry man i don't know )
<zipper> I have a keyboard with volume keys (logitech ultraX). When i press them, the volume OSD-thingie shows up, but i have 2 soundcards and apparently it changes the volume for the wrong soundcard. How can i make those key affect all soundcards, or maybe just the right one?
<Z0RG> At me happens freezy amarok but it is not connected in any way with record
<Z0RG> [01:19] <Level15> zipper: fix sound card numbering by inserting modules in the approrpiate order
<ShadowKnight> mmm. Sounds like this is a widespread problem then Z0RG
<zipper> Z0RG, Yeah, i need some help doing that. Cant find the file where the soundcard modules are specified. I wanted to ask level15 but he left =/
<blistov> i accidentally installed using Canadian key layout, but the console can't deal with the accents.How do I switch it back to US?
<ShadowKnight> Try installing SCIM
<zipper> Z0RG, if you know anything about this, it would be greatly appriciated
<Z0RG> Excuse, but I think, that I cannot help you with this question. At most there was no necessity to be engaged in such distortions:)
<ShadowKnight> Or, blistov, you can go to systemsettings/regional_and_language and try changing it.
<blistov> Thats kde.
<blistov> not my tty's man.
<blistov> its system wide.
<blistov> In most distro's it'd just be in /etc/
<blistov> Normaly configured in /etc/locales
<ShadowKnight> Right. So go to system_settings/regional_and_language and install the US language pack. It should work for all environments.
<blistov> That doesn't change it system wie.
<blistov> wide.
<blistov> only in kde
<ShadowKnight> Well, SCIM works system wide and emulates basically any language, so you could use that.
<oblenob> I am moving over to kubuntu tomorrow :) when I will finally say goodbye to Micro$oft windows
<oblenob> :)
<dorian_> is kubuntu better than ubuntu?
<dorian_> i ave ubuntu 8.04 lts
<dorian_> have
<dorian_> :)
<dorian_> Let me know when you install it
<dorian_> oops
<dorian_> :(
<ShadowKnight> oblenob: make sure everything works in kubuntu before getting rid of windows!
<Tonren> Can someone help me enable 256 colors mode for Konsole, please?
<blistov> I just want my locale back to en_US.
<Tonren> blistov: sudo locale-gen en_US.UTF-8
<Tonren> blistov: sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales
<blistov> will that actually switch the default locale?
<Tonren> blistov: Ooh.  I'm not sure.  Hmmm.
<blistov> Neither.
<blistov> Gentoo I know how :)
<dorian_> i am downloading kubuntu
<DariToK> ey, does any body have a list of servers to conect to efnet?
<DariToK> ???
<r0cks0ul> hi need a littile help here making a parition active
<r0cks0ul> and boot
<r0cks0ul> i've done it before but i forgot hehe
<ShadowKnight> Oh well, I'm leaving, everyone. Bye.
<genii> r0cks0ul: From gui or commandline?
<jp88> hi err im having probs booting into kubuntu
<genii> jp88:  More details concerning the exact problem or message might help in diagnosing the isue
<rickest> 42!
<jp88> genii: i updated the os with the latest patches. i restarted and then before the grub screen can load up the machine reboots itself everytime. I used the livecd to check and when i try to mount the drive it says something about bad superblock or something like that. Basically it wont let me mount my ubuntu drive. What do i do??
<genii> jp88: By "latest patches" you mean you ran the Adept Updater, or perhaps   sudo apt-get upgrade              or similar? Or something else entirely?
<jp88> this thing just popped up and told me to download the latest patches and stuff to fix vulnerabilities
<jp88> so i did
<genii> OK.
<jp88> Any hints???
<genii> jp88: Have you tried to boot to the Recovery Mode kernel? eg: interrupt grub boot with esc key then select it from the list. Then you could run the file system check on the drive
<SnoopyDog> hello
<jp88> genii: i cant even get there. before it gives me the countdown the machine reboots
<SnoopyDog> i have GNOME on my ubuntu and i recently installed kweather, so am I suppose to have KDE on my system too or no need to?
<genii> jp88: Did you re-set your bios lately or so?
<jp88> nope
<zipper> SnoopyDog, only if you want the KDE window manager. There is nothing stopping you from installing kde applications and running them in gnome (or the other way around)
<Ange|us> SnoopyDog: you're snoop dogg the rapper?
<genii> jp88: I've seen where the hd geometry got changed in the bios from LBA to something else and it acted exactly as you describe
 * SnoopyDog looks at Ange|us and shakes his head: no.
<Ange|us> ok
<jp88> genii: by geometry u mean boot sequence or am i lost
 * SnoopyDog wonders if everyone forgot about Snoopy on Charlie Brown cartoons. 
<Ange|us> lo
<Ange|us> *lol
<SnoopyDog> eh
<genii> jp88: From the cd can you run fsck on the old / ?
<SnoopyDog> in order for KDE applications to work, must have KDE windows manager ?
<jp88> genii: im a noob. do i boot into the os first
#kubuntu 2008-06-26
<genii> jp88: "[18:58] <jp88> genii: by geometry u mean boot sequence or am i lost"  No geometry means how the cvomputer motherboard understands how many cylinders,heads and so on in the hard drive."[18:59] <jp88> genii: im a noob. do i boot into the os first" If you can boot to the livecd you should be able to do some simple things like run a file system check on the old boot partition of the hard drive.
<genii> Work requires me, so I may be unresponsive for a few minutes
<jp88> genii: undersand geometry part and never touched it. at the livecd boot screen do i go into the os or not??
<WaltzingAlong> !aptfix
<ubottu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<jp88> ubottu is that directed towards me
<ubottu> jp88: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<genii> jp88: Boot the cdrom, yes. Into the desktop of the cdrom.
<jp88> lol
<jp88> genii: ok im in it
<r0cks0ul> sorry i was on my other computer
<r0cks0ul> idont usually ask help just  tripping i can figure it out myself thanks anyway
<genii> jp88: Is it a Kubuntu cd or an Ubuntu cd?
<jp88> its the ubuntu cd
<genii> jp88: If Kubuntu then open Konsole, if Ubuntu then open Terminal
<r0cks0ul> and besides im not working on linux macosx86 rather
<jp88> genii: k
<r0cks0ul> exit
<r0cks0ul> quit
<genii> jp88: Have you used the pastebin servece here before? We will need to make use of it
<jp88> yes i have
 * SnoopyDog ponders why the web browser wouldn't load....
<genii> jp88: OK, good. So pastebin the result of command:     sudo fdisk -l
<SnoopyDog> it loads but then shuts down
<Admiral_Chicago> SnoopyDog: you could install the pastebinit package....
<genii> jp88: I'll return in 3-4 minutes. Work needs me here on and off
<SnoopyDog> eh what does that do?
<SnoopyDog> eh
<jp88> genii: gonna log into pidgin quickly on livecd
<jp88> k
<Admiral_Chicago> you type it in a file... pastebinit <filename>
<Admiral_Chicago> and it gives you a URL with the appropriate pastebin
<SnoopyDog> eh ok.
<jp89> genii: http://pastebin.com/d7373cb87 fdisk
<SnoopyDog> type it in the Terminal ?
<mado> oy guys ...
<mado> i can't use "dban" on the "ultimatebootcd" because it says my hard disk has bad sectors
<mado> can i do anything about that?
<Admiral_Chicago> SnoopyDog: yes
<SnoopyDog> hrmm that be a problem Terminal wouldn't load but it was fine before but now it can't
<SnoopyDog> I think i have Pidgin connected with AIM and MSN and I have konversation on so could it be the memory?
<Admiral_Chicago> doubt it...you could just change to a different tty
<SnoopyDog> ooh ok
<Admiral_Chicago> alt+ctrl+F1
<SnoopyDog> ya
<Admiral_Chicago> then F7 will get you back...
<SnoopyDog> ok
<dorian_> tell me something about kubuntu's alternate install options
<mado> one more thing ...
<zipper> I have a geforce 8600gt and the fan is running at 100% all the time - no matter the load. nvclock apparently doesnt support my card, so i cannot use it to change the fan speed. Any ideas?  Posted a reply to this thread with a few more details : http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=104713&page=10
<dorian_> buy an xbox:)
<mado> is there a command that can tell the manufactorer of my hard disk?
<SnoopyDog> ok i did it www.pastebin.com/f2bff446e
<SnoopyDog> ?
<genii> jp89: OK, back and reading
<jp89> right on top
<jp89> genii: oh sorry misunderstood
<dorian_> search the www for a software good for your graphic card zipper
<genii> jp89: so now then:   sudo fsck /dev/sda1
<zipper> dorian_, hmm?
<jp89> genii: says Pass 1: Checking inodes, blocks, and sizes
<jp89> Inode 49795 has illegal block(s).  Clear<y>?
<zipper> dorian_, the nvidia driver is closed source, and every attempt to reverse-engineer a driver is shut down by nvidia. There is nowhere on the www i can look for another driver.
<genii> jp89: In this case, hit ctrl-c to stop the scan.
<engineer> zipper ?
 * SnoopyDog strugs .... brb restarting
<jp89> k
<dorian_> not the driver, the utilities
<dorian_> or something
<genii> jp89: Then issue:   sudo fsck -y /dev/sda1               this will answer Yes to the questions of repair automatically
<dorian_> nvidia doesn't have support at all for linux SO?
<engineer> zipper it's the right for nvidia to keep their secrets hidden, the code ain't open for windows either
<engineer> is ati driver open as well?
<jp89> genii: what is it doing now??
<zipper> engineer, wait what? when did i blame nvidia for having a closed driver?
<zipper> i was merely replying to "<dorian_> search the www for a software good for your graphic card zipper"
<zipper> engineer, what i do blame them for though, is not fixing a very simple bug that was reported 7 months ago.
<genii> jp89: It's checking the filesystem of the partition and hopefully repairing any horrible errors in it. Then it will mark the filesystem clean so can attempt booting from it again.
<jp89> ok it done
<jp89> genii: lets hope it works....see u on the other side
<zipper> dorian_, afaik the only tool that would solve my problem is 'nvclock' - but that tells me that my card doesnt support fan speed regulations :<
<zipper> which is, ofcourse, a load of #%&/"%¤
<genii> jp89: OK, I'll be around :)
<WaltzingAlong> !info powertop
<ubottu> powertop (source: powertop): linux tool to find out what is using power on a laptop. In component main, is extra. Version 1.9-2ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 26 kB, installed size 400 kB
<jp88> genii: now it tells me grub loading error 15
<dorian_> too bad zipper, what can i say...
<zipper> you could say how to fix this issue? =)
<genii> jp88: Well, a bit further now anyhow. Boot back up to livecd please, and we will try to fix it.
<jp88> genii: sorry to be such a pain
<genii> jp88: No worries
<jp88> ok im in
<kedao> hi
<jp88> genii: At the terminal
<genii> jp88: Ok bear with me a minute, work is busy :)
<jp88> genii:k sorry. will do. ill read so long
<el1te> does kubuntu have a pre-made kernel thats a "multimedia" kernel cause i was in so many distro channels yesterday i cant remember which channel said it had it
<el1te> the multimedia kernel has btaudio in it....booktree audio
<dorian_> so kubuntu is better for multimedia?
<el1te> does it have a multimedia kernel?
<SnoopyDog> how do I get /weather to work?
<SnoopyDog> is KDE4 still having problems or is it stable?
<Admiral_Chicago> its stable SnoopyDog
<Admiral_Chicago> personally, I'm using KDE4.1 beta package
<Admiral_Chicago> packages
<yann_> where are french users
<Admiral_Chicago> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<Admiral_Chicago> yann_: there ^^
<genii> jp88: The basic idea is to set up a chroot into the old linux install, and then to install a linux kernel image. This will rebuild the /boot images. I'm spread a bit thin right now. Could you continue in about 1 hour?
<yann_> sorry
<jp88> it 2 in the morning by me...need sleep soon
<Lupus> I have a question about sound, recording and that sort of stuff. How can I record audio from skype?
<Lupus> I've tried that skype-rec thing but it requires skype use OSS and I don't seem to have an OSS device
<genii> jp88: I'll be on again in 14 hours from now, from work as well
<genii> That would be something like 4pm your time
<jp88> that should be cool ill see u then and thanks man
<jp88> i appreciate the help
<ubuntu> hi
<SnoopyDog> ok where can i download KDE4?
<SnoopyDog> heh
<Jucato> SnoopyDog: #kubuntu-kde4 would be able to help
 * SnoopyDog is using Ubuntu wll that be a problem?
<dorian_> google
<dorian_> http://www.kubuntu.org/download.php
 * SnoopyDog is using Ubuntu
<Jucato> SnoopyDog: it won't be a problem
<SnoopyDog> ok
<zipper> if you want to use kde instead of gnome, you COULD install kde in ubuntu if you want to.... but imho, save yourself a lot of trouble, and just get kubuntu instead
<dorian_> shoul i choose alternate install for kubuntu?
<dorian_> should
 * genii puts on another pot of coffee
<joyfulgirl> Hey, kids. I'm tryin' to get a friend who needs a new computer to convert to Linux, and figured Kubuntu would probably be a nice, safe distro...but I'm unfamiliar with KDE and with most (though by no means all) graphics-intensive stuff in general. Any suggestions on particularly good stuff to show off?
<joyfulgirl> (And how to do it?)
<genii> joyfulgirl: If they play games then something like OpenArena
<dorian_> you boot up with the kubuntu cd in dvd/rw and run "install kubuntu" on hdd0
<dorian_> it's the same with all 'buntu
<joyfulgirl> dorian_: Right right, but I'm looking to show off the LiveCD first :-)
<joyfulgirl> genii: I dunno about games, I doubt it. Are there any particularly nice music composition or playing programs?
<dorian_> that liveCD i dont know what it is
<joyfulgirl> dorian_: The CD doesn't just install--it also has a copy of the OS you can play around with without writing anything to hard drive.
<dorian_> ah yes the first time i did that
<dorian_> so what's the problem?
<genii> joyfulgirl: Amarok for playing most music
<genii> joyfulgirl: Are they a musician?
<dorian_> rythmbox is much more complex
<dorian_> it's a lot to show off!
<genii> !info rosegarden
<ubottu> rosegarden (source: rosegarden): music editor and MIDI/audio sequencer. In component universe, is extra. Version 1:1.6.1-1ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 3337 kB, installed size 9424 kB
<genii> If they compose, rosegarden does notation
<joyfulgirl> Hmmm, interesting. She might like that :-)
<dorian_> gnome do
<dorian_> !info gnome do
<ubottu> 'do' is not a valid distribution
<dorian_> :)
<some_dude> Kaffeine is telling me that it can't play an encrypted dvd
<some_dude> I ran sudo /usr/share/doc/kaffeine/install-css.sh, and it did install but the error is still there
<joyfulgirl> genii: Well, anyway...thanks. I'll go back to Googling around.
<genii_> Bah ghosted
<dorian_> :)
<genii> My router is overheating and acting flakey tonight :/
<Dr_willis> Thats a lot of packets getting moved. :)
<asobi> do i uninstall firefox 2 first then install 3 or just install 3 from adept?
<genii> Dr_willis: I think rsyncing one of the work machines might have been the culprit
<Dr_willis> asobi,  You are using hardy? or some other release?
<asobi> gutsy
<Dr_willis> Ive heard others say that FF2 and FF3 conflict in Gutsy.
<genii> Theres no backport for 7.10 yet of ff3 in the repos
<Dr_willis> genii,  i was thinking that also.
<some_dude> no help with my dvd problem ?
<genii> !info firefox-3.0 gutsy
<ubottu> Package firefox-3.0 does not exist in gutsy
<genii> eg ^
<Dr_willis> some_dude,  what problem?
<asobi> ?
<asobi> ff3 shows up in adept
<Dr_willis> could be the bot dosent show the backports repos.
<asobi> backport?
<Dr_willis> where new/unofficial things go.
<genii> asobi: Backport for instance is when they make something for a new version first then port it to a previous ditribution
<some_dude> This DVD Video is encrypted. To be able to watch it you will need to install libdvdcss ..... I installed it but the problem is still there
<Dr_willis> ahh it may be in the 'updates' repo.
<asobi> hmm
<genii> Dr_willis: I'd say maybe -proposed
<asobi> no, it's definitely in repo
<Dr_willis> some_dude,  i normally follow this 2 command guide -> http://lifehacker.com/350015/enable-dvd-playback-in-ubuntu-in-two-commands
<asobi> actually, seems to be dev
<SnoopyDog> know how to set up kweather?
<Dr_willis> add it to the panel, right click, properties?
 * Dr_willis checks
<dorian_> right click on a panel, add to panel
<Dr_willis> oh wait.. not in kde right now.. so i cant check. :)
<Dr_willis> Hmm. Just found a utility for windows - that gives windows the alt-click.drag a window from anywhere feature that we all love in kde :)
<SnoopyDog> hmm no see kweather in the list
<Dr_willis> sudo apt-get install kweather
<Dr_willis> perhaps?
<niiii> sudo apt-get install kweather
<SnoopyDog> already installed it
<niiii> :)
<zipper> Dr_willis, cool, name of that utility?
<dorian_> i have in my own language in english it's weather report
<niiii> don'tUseWIndows.exe zipper
<Dr_willis> zipper,  'kde-windowsizer' (yes its not actually a kde feature)
<Dr_willis> http://corz.org/windows/software/accessories/KDE-resizing-moving-for-XP-or-Vista.php
<dorian_> something with weather
<zipper> nice, thanks
<AkariTakai> Can anyone help me with a USB headset problem?
<dorian_> we'll try:)
<AkariTakai> I got it to work by itself
<AkariTakai> But when I switch back to the mainboard sound
<AkariTakai> In KMix
<AkariTakai> There was no sound
<AkariTakai> When I switched back to the USB device
<AkariTakai> There was no sound
<AkariTakai> Unplugging the USB device and rebooting also didn't bring back the sound, even though it detected in KMix that it had been removed
<niiii> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<SnoopyDog> Current weather for  : Temperature: , Pressure: , Wind:
<Dr_willis> configure the thing, and select the default location for it to show in the settings tool
<dorian_> did you look at the sound preferences in ubuntu Akari?
<AkariTakai> I'm running Kubuntu
 * SnoopyDog tries to configure it in konsole has no idea how to get a metar code
<AkariTakai> I would assume that the KDE manager has different sound preferences than GNOME does
<Dr_willis> SnoopyDog,  konsole? I just ran the weather applet and used its menus.
<dorian_> it's almost the same if i understand correctly
<SnoopyDog> what version are you running Dr_willis
<SnoopyDog> 3.5 or 4?
<dorian_> its just ubuntu is running with gnome and kubuntu with kde
<Dr_willis> im not using kde4.. this isent the kde4 channel. :)
<SnoopyDog> oooh
<SnoopyDog> that's why
<SnoopyDog> its different
<Dr_willis> !kde4
<ubottu> KDE 4.0.5 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. Packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.5.php - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<SnoopyDog> Sysinfo for 'ryan-desktop': Linux 2.6.24-19-generic running KDE 3.5.9, CPU: Intel(R)Pentium(R)DCPU2.66GHz at 2660 MHz (5320 bogomips), , RAM: 960/1009MB, 126 proc's, 1.4h up
<AkariTakai> The Sound System settings aren't very helpful. The only options that seem like they might be helpful are "Override default location" and "Use other custom options" but I wouldn't know what to put in either of those text boxes.
<SnoopyDog> hrmm i have 4.0.1 beta 1
<SnoopyDog> actually 2
<dorian_> is ESD enabled?
<AkariTakai> It's set to Autodetect. To be honest, there are several options in there...OSS, ALSA, ESD, etc., I'm not sure that turning off autodetect would be any better for me.
<dorian_> no, i tried that one time and wasn't good
<niiii> SnoopyDog: if you run kde3 like it says in your sysinfo configure use the gui to config the kweather ... if you use kde4 ask in kde4
<AkariTakai> Okay, so you recommend switching to ESD and see if that resolves the problem?
<SnoopyDog> i did any they are not answering my questions lols
<dorian_> i recommend leaving the alsa option
<AkariTakai> Changing to ALSA from Autodetect didn't change anything
<AkariTakai> Is there something else that I can try?
<SnoopyDog> ok hrmm is there a way to remove KDE 4? lols I'm gonna put in KDE3.5
<BluesKaj> SnoopyDog, why not just install kubuntu-desktop, it's kde3
<SnoopyDog> already installed kubuntu-desktop for kde 4 so i need to remove kde 4 and put in kde3.5
<AkariTakai> Um
<AkariTakai> Try
<AkariTakai> apt-get remove --purge kde4 kde4-core ?
<BluesKaj> I think he installed kwin-kde4
<SnoopyDog> i guess so
<SnoopyDog> this is where i installed it: http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.1beta2.php
<SnoopyDog> sigh, i'll figure out how to remove it. ...
<ImLiz> Hello all, What does it mean when konsole states that packages cannot be authenticated??? Can I still install them?
<BluesKaj> yes it means you are taking a larger risk , but they can still be installed
<BluesKaj> sometimes the repos are bit behind in their authentication of non default apps
<ImLiz> ah  ok, thanks BluesKaj. I'm trying to install gimp so it shouldn't be a problem right?
<BluesKaj> gimp is fine
<ImLiz> Thanks much :-)
<BluesKaj> ImLiz, np
<nrotkis> anyones' sytem freeze when the screensaver turns on?
<nrotkis> thanks
<tkesler> is there a wine channel?
<TEA-TOO> i don't know but i'll drink to that
<tkesler> ha ha
<BluesKaj> tkesler, try /join #wine and see what comes up
<gargoyle76> ya know what I mean
<zipper> gargoyle76, #winehq
<gargoyle76> k
<some_dude> I've added libdvdread3 and libdvdcss2 and a lot more, and still no dvd playback
<BluesKaj> some_dude, add kubuntu-restricted-extras too
<some_dude> yes, - one k
<Dorian_Silviu> kubuntu requires more memory than ubuntu from default?
<niiii> Dorian_Silviu: kde does
<Dorian_Silviu> kubuntu is using kde
<niiii> K(de)buntu
<Dorian_Silviu> yes
<Dorian_Silviu> but i can uninstall kde and use gnome?
<some_dude> yea, but then that's not kubunut anymore
<Dorian_Silviu> :D
<niiii> than you could use ubuntu straight away
<Dorian_Silviu> yea
<Dorian_Silviu> tanks for answering
<Dorian_Silviu> thanks
<some_dude> I use the server myself
<niiii> or xbuntu that is even better for low tech computer
<some_dude> after the base install I just install x/k/nillubunut-desktop
<some_dude> (x/k/nil)ubunut-desktop
<some_dude> only spelled right
<Dorian_Silviu> so kubuntu is the most demanding in terms of resources, ubuntu is in the middle, xubuntu is for older configurations
<some_dude> bash works well on older computers
<some_dude> or just X and fluxbox
<suwarno> hello
<suwarno> all
<suwarno> i want askin gfor u all
<suwarno> how to install xmms in kubuntu?
<Dorian_Silviu> sudo apt-get install ...
<Dorian_Silviu> exact name of app?
<genii> xmms2
<Agent_bob> i got vidio players working finally.
<Agent_bob> or correctly.
<TEA-TOO> hah
<suwarno> i have type ur command , but not package available
<Agent_bob> i have one question though   if the opensourse driver is really opensourse why is it in the restricted repos.  and if it's not opensourse why is it called that in the howto ?
<genii> !info xmms2
<ubottu> xmms2 (source: xmms2): Client/server based media player system. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2DrJekyll-4ubuntu4 (hardy), package size 10 kB, installed size 56 kB
<genii> suwarno: Enable universe
<Agent_bob> genii make sure what release he's running
<genii> Ah, tru
<genii> *true
<genii> suwarno: You on 8.04 (Hardy), 7.10 (Gutsy)    some other?
<suwarno> yes hardy
<Agent_bob> eater panic: no spork !
<suwarno> geni: kubuntu 8.04 (Hardy)
<genii> suwarno: Then:    sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list               then remove the # in front of any lines beginning: #deb     or: #deb-src                      then ctrl-x to exit, putting Y when asked to save and just Enter key whn filename is asked. Then: sudo apt-get update;sudo apt-get install xmms2
 * genii sips his beer
<Agent_bob> too warm for coffee ?
<suwarno> ok..i will
<genii> Agent_bob: I'm at home and on my own time now :) So coffee at work, beer at home. Generally speaking
<Agent_bob> k.
 * Agent_bob was more of a "vodka totoler"     but now it's soft drinks water and the like.
<genii> mr---t-: Ah, off the game box I see :)
<mr---t-> yep
 * genii pours Agent_bob a nice glass of distilled water
<mr---t-> sh your'e the only one that knows
 * genii whistles innocently
<Agent_bob> :)
 * Agent_bob just found out that he "didn't know" and is mad about it....
<genii> heh
<Agent_bob> i got the vidio players streightened out,  did i mention that ?
<genii> Yes :) Good going
<Agent_bob> it was a kernel issue.
<genii> You had an -rt kernel?
<Agent_bob> was running i386   but with that ati crap it has to be i686 to work right.
<genii> Ah
<genii> I'll need to remember that (puts notes in his little black book)
<suwarno> geni...
<Agent_bob> that's on dapper  with ati R200
<genii> suwarno: Yes ?
<suwarno> all #deb ...have uncomment
 * mr---t- remembers stuff like that
<suwarno> but still cannot found the files
<suwarno> this is error messege
<suwarno> root@kubuntu:/home/suwarno# apt-get install xmms
<suwarno> Reading package lists... Done
<suwarno> Building dependency tree
<suwarno> Reading state information... Done
<suwarno> Package xmms is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<suwarno> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<suwarno> is only available from another source
<suwarno> E: Package xmms has no installation candidate
<genii> !pastebin | suwarno
<ubottu> suwarno: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
 * Agent_bob cuts another jalapenio into his chili
<genii> suwarno: First I should give you a lecture about running as root user. But I don't care to really right now. That aside. The name is xmms2   and not just xmms
<lumpycow> "Unable to resolve  cannot read packages/Ubuntu/dists/8.04/control.  Please manua
<lumpycow> lly install and try again." what does that mean?
<Agent_bob> !root | suwarno
<ubottu> suwarno: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<genii> Agent_bob: He already is at a # prompt so I imagine he's far past that point :)
<Agent_bob> genii hoping he might read the link though
<genii> Yes, true
<suwarno> genii: sorry friends...
<suwarno> the package...is now installed..
<suwarno> thx friend
<genii> suwarno: You're welcome. But you should also take heed of the warnings against running as root. It's for your own benefit
<suwarno> genii: how to running the xmms2?
<Agent_bob> i have made the mistake of not looking at the prompt closely enough so many times now that i set all .bashrc  with a colour prompt when you are via ssh   (thus probably not local)   http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/?show=da1b65e4
<suwarno> have xmms2 not GUI application?
<suwarno> are we need the plugin?
<niiii_> "GOOGLE" is a search engine that comes in handy when you are looking for answers :) --- or is is your google-button broken? ---:: use your own browser ::---
<Agent_bob> suwarno generally speaking any non-gui app will have a manual page that you can access via the man command.  "man man"    and any gui app will have a menu entry.    note* some menu itoms are hiden by default.
<Agent_bob> there is also the info command
<Agent_bob> and kdocs
<ComaWhite> im trying to install this deb file i downloaded. how do I install it?
<Agent_bob> why ?
<ComaWhite> because I want the package?
<ComaWhite> library*
<Agent_bob> is it not in the repos ?
<ComaWhite> pfft no
<genii> suwarno: I don't use xmms so don't know offhand. Probably if you put in Konsole:    xmms2 --help      hyou may get some informative result. Or else:    man xmms2
<ComaWhite> Agent_bob, trying to install nVidia Physx
<genii> ComaWhite: sudo dpkg -i name.deb
<ComaWhite> thanks
<Agent_bob> ComaWhite ok.  but we wont support breakage on things not in the repos.
<ComaWhite> it's fine
<Agent_bob> k genii answered you how.
<genii> lumpycow: Google tells me your issue seems related to trying to install the ati driver manually. Yes?
<lumpycow> yeah
<genii> lumpycow: Use bash instead of sh
<lumpycow> hmm k, ill attempt a try... XD
<Daisuke_Laptop> does ubuntu still link sh to dash by default?
<genii> Daisuke_Laptop: Yes
<Daisuke_Laptop> that's one of the first things i change -_-
<genii> Yes its a PITA
<Daisuke_Laptop> i understand the reasons behind it
<Agent_bob> Daisuke_Laptop i just fix the scripts.  ;/
<Agent_bob> i man have /bin/bash linked to something...
<Daisuke_Laptop> Agent_bob: my big issue is with something like loki's installers
<Agent_bob> hmmm i do.
<Daisuke_Laptop> script + binary component
<Daisuke_Laptop> but i agree, changing to #!/bin/bash is the smartest way to do it
<Agent_bob> yeah.  just changing /bin/sh will work around that.  but the thing is.  it's a bug that they should fix in their own script.
<Daisuke_Laptop> Agent_bob: i agree
<Daisuke_Laptop> but UT hasn't seen an update in years
<genii> lumpycow: Also use   Ubuntu/hardy     and not something like  Ubuntu/8.04
<genii> or 8.10 or so
<genii> Hmm. Beer seems to be kicking in finally. That and the Advils
<lumpycow> it still fails if I use Ubuntu/hard....
<genii> lumpycow: Please put here exactly what you are typing in for the command
<genii> BRB
<lumpycow> sudo bash ./ati-driver-installer-8-6-x86.x86_64.run --buildpkg Ubuntu/hardy
<genii> omit the ./ part
<Agent_bob> genii does the script care about that?  cause bash doesn't.
<lumpycow> gave the same error
<genii> Agent_bob: I'm going from the reference at http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Hardy_Installation_Guide#Method_2:_Manual_Method_.28installing_Catalyst_8.6.29
<Agent_bob> yeah.   just saying. ;/
<pushnell_> Hey all.  Is beta 2 usable yet?
<Agent_bob> lumpycow what is the exact error message ?
<lumpycow> Generating package: Ubuntu/hardy
<lumpycow> Package build failed!
<genii> lumpycow: That site suggests for pr-requisites to do:   sudo apt-get install build-essential fakeroot dh-make debhelper debconf libstdc++5 dkms linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<lumpycow> ill try that site yet...
<genii> lumpycow: Perhaps try that and then re-do the command
<genii> I know I had to use bash instead of sh previously on those ati drivers
<genii> Likely you don't have debhelper installed
<Agent_bob> or b-e maybe
<genii> Yes
<Agent_bob> but i must agree that the error would indicate more of a missing command than a script error
<Agent_bob> people writing scripts should use more   which blah && blah something      insted of just assuming that the commands will all be there
<genii> Agent_bob: I actually went in with hexedit to that ati installer before and tried to edit it. But it has some tricky self-checking md5 sum arrangement
<Agent_bob> and assuming path is not good either.  if [ -x /usr/bin/blah ] ;then blah something ;fi    <-- assumes path and it might be in /usr/local/bin for that distro/package_version/release...
<ComaWhite> hmm how can I update fstab? Do I do it manually or does kubuntu have a tool for it?
<flaccid> !fstab | ComaWhite
<ubottu> ComaWhite: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<flaccid> ComaWhite: disks and filesystems in system settings
<ComaWhite> i know what an fstab it
<ComaWhite> is*
<genii> ComaWhite: manually is the best option usually
<Agent_bob> ComaWhite there is a tool but i agree that manual is best if you know what you are doing.
<genii> The disks and filesystems utility sometimes inserts weird random code into it.
<suwarno> hello..alll
<suwarno> help me..
<lumpycow> does it matter if what folder I build the debs in... such as home/src/fglrx ?
<Daisuke_Laptop> i much prefer the manual method, the utility is junk (and i'm being kind)
<genii> lumpycow: Not at all. Since installing them is the thing which really makes them work
<Agent_bob> lumpycow it may.   yes.   try /usr/src/fglrx
<genii> Agent_bob: Really?
<Agent_bob> genii but the build may "assume" path    see above
<genii> Only badly built debs would use some stupid relative-path scheme
<Agent_bob> genii i agree.  but this is building a deb   is it not?    and thus the build process may expect to be in the /usr/src dir
<ComaWhite> well i did it myself ^_^
<tim> undernet
<Agent_bob> suwarno did you ever get xmms2 working correctly ?
<ComaWhite> isn't xmms2 old and abadoned?
<Agent_bob> !info xmms2
<ubottu> xmms2 (source: xmms2): Client/server based media player system. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2DrJekyll-4ubuntu4 (hardy), package size 10 kB, installed size 56 kB
<ComaWhite> !info kde
<ubottu> kde (source: meta-kde): the K Desktop Environment official modules. In component universe, is optional. Version 5:47 (hardy), package size 7 kB, installed size 40 kB
<genii> ComaWhite: Apparently not
<Agent_bob> 56k installed size  </blinks>  maybe it doesn't have a man page.
<ComaWhite> genii, well when I was using gentoo they removed it because of that
 * ComaWhite shrugs
<Agent_bob> ComaWhite you sure you aren't thinking of xmms ?
<Agent_bob> !info xmms
<ubottu> Package xmms does not exist in hardy
 * ComaWhite scratches head
<ComaWhite> !info glew
<ubottu> Package glew does not exist in hardy
<ComaWhite> o_O
 * genii nads ComaWhite the Kwellada lotion
<ComaWhite> wtf
<genii> *hands
<genii> hehe
<ComaWhite> dork
<ComaWhite> :P
<ComaWhite> wheres glew at
<jorge_> hi, what is suse channel?
<ComaWhite> wtf
<Agent_bob> !find glew
<ubottu> Found: libglew1.5, libglew1.5-dev, glew-utils, python-pyglew
<ComaWhite> thanks
<Agent_bob> ComaWhite try  glew-utils
<ComaWhite> =)
<genii> jorge_: Not here
<Agent_bob> jorge_ maybe #opensuse ?   or maybe #SuSe  ?
<genii> /j #suse
<Agent_bob> what's a good vidio format ?
<suwarno> hello all
<Agent_bob> and a util to convert .vob to $it ?
<jorge_> kubu tu in spanis please ;d
<genii> !info devede
<ubottu> devede (source: devede): program to create video DVDs. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 3.6-0.0ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 1128 kB, installed size 2592 kB
<lumpycow> http://pastebin.ca/1056202
<Agent_bob> !es | jorge_
<ubottu> jorge_: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<suwarno> if we have problem in compiler C, what packages that we nned to install?
<lumpycow> that is the bottom part of the error output I am getting
<jorge_> thanks
<suwarno> in Linux kubuntu 2.6.24-16-generic #1 SMP Thu Apr 10 13:23:42 UTC 2008 i686 GNU/Linux
<genii> jorge_: Also #ubuntu-br  por Brasil
<genii> Canadian pastebin seems to be timing out
<suwarno> if we have problem in compiler C, what packages that we nned to install? in kubuntu??
<lumpycow> http://pastebin.com/d2df7984c
<genii> lumpycow: Never seen those results before
<lumpycow> heh...
<lumpycow> does it mean anything in particular?
<genii> lumpycow: I'd suggest to follow http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Hardy_Installation_Guide#Method_2:_Manual_Method_.28installing_Catalyst_8.6.29    only change is to use bash where they have just sh
<Agent_bob> line five is a clue   LD_LIBRARY_PATH   not sure i can fix that though
<genii> Agent_bob: Me either
<genii> lumpycow: You have 32 bit install or 64 bit install (of Kubuntu) ?
<lumpycow> well... it is the 64
<genii> lumpycow: They suggest then there to install the ia32-libs
<Agent_bob> !info ia32-libs
<ubottu> Package ia32-libs does not exist in hardy
<Agent_bob> !info ia32-lib
<ubottu> Package ia32-lib does not exist in hardy
<genii> Hmm
<Agent_bob> !find ia32
<ubottu> Found: lsb-core, lsb-cxx, lsb-desktop, lsb-graphics, lsb-languages (and 3 others)
<inteliwasp> how can i rebuil grub with the current kernels installed listed?
<genii> Hmm
<Agent_bob> the bot could turncate at 10 as easily as 5    pfft
<inteliwasp> rebuild*
<Agent_bob> inteliwasp grub-install /dev/sda   #or what ever device
<Agent_bob> wait
<Agent_bob> you have to move /boot/grub/menu.lst out of it's home first i think
<inteliwasp> or rename it...
<ComaWhite> !find etqw
<Agent_bob> yeah
<genii> lumpycow: If you do: apt-cache search ia32-libs            is there some result?
<ubottu> Package/file etqw does not exist in hardy
<ComaWhite> !find nexiuz
<lumpycow> well adept manager says that I have the ia32-lib package installed
<ubottu> Package/file nexiuz does not exist in hardy
<ComaWhite> blah
<genii> heh
<suwarno> geniii
<suwarno> if we have problem in compiler C, what packages that we nned to install? in kubuntu??
<genii> lumpycow: I'm outta immediate ideas on it then
<genii> suwarno: build-essentials
<lumpycow> ok... ill try another day XD thanks for the help...
<inteliwasp> Agent_bob:  what about update-grub?
<suwarno> still need dependeciess
<Agent_bob> !b-e | suwarno
<ubottu> suwarno: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<Agent_bob> inteliwasp doesn't rebuild grub  but should update the menu.lst  if that's all you need.
<genii> suwarno: What are you trying to compile? There may be a package already
<Agent_bob> inteliwasp i try to answer peoples questions,  even if i notice that they are not asking what the probably really want.
<inteliwasp> Agent_bob:  yes becuse i modified the menu and now the new kernels are not listed...
<genii> Ah. User error
<suwarno> this is xmms-1.2.11.tar.gz
 * Agent_bob likes to think of it as "not assuming"  rather than being a "smart ***"
<inteliwasp> well i noticed the update-grub in the man pages
<genii> suwarno: I simply do not understand your fascination with xmms. Is there some reason you need this specific program?
<inteliwasp> all i need is to fix the menu
<Agent_bob> inteliwasp cool,  you found a more dirrect answer, because you had more knowledge of your situation.    both ways do get there though :)
<suwarno> yes...for analys the music
<ComaWhite> !find aclocal
<ubottu> File aclocal found in auctex, autoconf-archive, autogen, automake, automake1.4 (and 184 others)
<inteliwasp> Agent_bob:  altho it did not put in the newer kernels but it did see them
<inteliwasp> should i rm the menu and re run?
<Agent_bob> number of kernels set too low ?
<inteliwasp> no it does not make any changes
<Agent_bob> the commented out section of the menu.lst can set how many kernels it presents
<inteliwasp> ... checking
<Agent_bob> genii you a grub user ?    i don't even have grub.   and this may get sticky.
 * Agent_bob looks around for a box that has grub on it....
<genii> Agent_bob: Yeah grub here. Although I'm in no state for mission-critical atm
<Agent_bob> genii understood.
<inteliwasp> i think i found the problem, let me pasebin it
<Agent_bob> inteliwasp http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/?show=d3b809489
<walvis> hello. I have just installed kubuntu 8.04 but don't have wireless support. i have an intel chipset. i have already installed linux-restricted-modules. next step??
<Agent_bob> that's the section of menu.lst i was refering to
<inteliwasp> that part is ok
<Agent_bob> k what's your paste ?
<genii> inteliwasp: You have dual boot or just linux on hd?
<inteliwasp> genii:  linux only
<inteliwasp> http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/?show=m86eda0f    look at line 120
 * Agent_bob wonders about writing the kernel to mbr ....
<genii> inteliwasp: If you know your UUID you couold use mine as an example: http://pastebin.ca/1056209
<genii> walvis: What does in Konsole the command: lspci | grep Ethernet                          report?
<Agent_bob> inteliwasp are you saying that your new list 1. "does not list the new kerenels at all"   or 2. "lists them but the default is the older one"    3. "i have no clue what you are on about" ?
<Agent_bob> i'm only seeing one kernel in what you posted
<Agent_bob> and the line "120" should not affect that.
<inteliwasp> when update-grub runs, it says it sees the kernels and lists them but they are not put on the list
<genii> Agent_bob: I think thats his issue. He wants all of them listed. But they aren't
<walvis> genii: 02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation 82573L Gigabit Ethernet Controller
<inteliwasp> yes
<Agent_bob> inteliwasp pastebin    ls /boot
<inteliwasp> it shows the default kernel and not the new updated ones
<Agent_bob> inteliwasp  ok   what about    ls /lib/modules/    ?
 * Agent_bob is starting to think that he only updated the running kernel and didn't install a new one.
<inteliwasp> ... oh when the first few times it tried to update the kernel on adept it asked me what to do about the difrent file for menu.lst
<inteliwasp> but not on the last one
<Agent_bob> inteliwasp  ok   what about    ls /lib/modules/    ?
<inteliwasp> ok 1 sec
<genii> walvis: Does command:    lsmod | grep e1000                report anything or only return to a prompt? If it has some result you don't need to post it, just say if it ppears anywhere or no.
<inteliwasp> 2.6.24-16-generic  2.6.24-17-generic  2.6.24-18-generic  2.6.24-19-generic
<Agent_bob> inteliwasp and     ls /boot
<walvis> genii: it does produce a result
<genii> inteliwasp: sudo update-grub
<inteliwasp> http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/?show=d2915ae0
<ok> hallo
<inteliwasp> genii:  i run that but nothing happens
 * inteliwasp makes note to buy a mouse for laptop
<Agent_bob> inteliwasp  http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/?show=d2d6d5c04
<genii> walvis: Try:     sudo modprobe -r e1000;modprobe e1000
<genii> AFK
<inteliwasp> Agent_bob:  will this make it go back to normal on the next kernel update?
<inteliwasp> afk, need to get a beverage ;)
<Agent_bob> inteliwasp that's  a usable menu.lst     i did make one mistake.  -18 is a recovery mode... sorry my bad.          but i'm not seeing any reason that your menu.lst doesn't automaticly update.   it could be a bug in the shell script "update-grub"      but the short answer is "no" that wont "fix" it.
<grendal_prime> my trashcan is gone
<grendal_prime> how do i get it back?
<Agent_bob> grendal_prime is it in  ~/.local/*
<Agent_bob> grendal_prime probably right click add applet
<genii> Hmm. I wonder if his menu.lst has some weird rwx settings
<Agent_bob> genii i think inteliwasp moved the origenal  and ran  update-grub   if so then no.
<Agent_bob> genii broken sudo maybe ?
<Agent_bob> probably not
<genii> Probably not
<Agent_bob> inteliwasp  sudo echo boo  # to confirm that sudo is not broken.
<MaskedOne> So I have one .mp3 song that makes Amarok say it has no mp3 playing capability do I want to install capability, I say yes and nothing happens. Yet my other mp3's play fine?
<walvis> genii: FATAL: Module e1000:modprobe not found.
<genii> inteliwasp: Your username is the one you made during nstall or one made afterwards?
<Agent_bob> !freeformats | MaskedOne
<ubottu> MaskedOne: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<genii> walvis: Ah, i see my error. No sudo in front of second command
<genii> walvis: Try:   sudo modprobe e1000
<inteliwasp> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root   4255 2008-06-26 00:51 menu.lst
<inteliwasp> only one username
<Agent_bob> inteliwasp  sudo echo boo  # to confirm that sudo is not broken.
<inteliwasp> it worked
<genii> inteliwasp: Yeah that looks normal. If username made on install then has sudo rights by default also
<Agent_bob> inteliwasp i'm just looking for a reason that the update might fail.
<walvis> genii: nothing, just another prompt
<inteliwasp> could it be from adept?
<br> Hi, on my kubuntu 8.04 if I set jpeg files to open with the gwenview image viewer even html files open with it. Similarly if I set up html files to open with a web browser jpeg files start opening with the web browser too.
<genii> walvis: "nothing" means success. It only says things when there's a problem like the concept of "no news is good news"
<Agent_bob> inteliwasp well the root of the issue could be in a package.  but the script 'update-grub' should work anyway.
<inteliwasp> reinstall grub?
<genii> walvis: Do you see network icon in bottom right of screen?
<walvis> genii": yes. my wired network is working perfectly
<Agent_bob> inteliwasp why not try my first answer and see if it "fixes" it.    sudo mv /boot/grub/menu.lst ~ ;sudo grub-install /dev/#your device here#
<walvis> genii: it also recognises the fact that it is a 82573l gigabit ethernet controller
<walvis> and it is running on eth0
<inteliwasp> when you mean device you mean my hdd?
<walvis> let me see if i have an eth1
<Agent_bob> if you don't know the device the mbr is on   sudo fdisk -l
<Agent_bob> inteliwasp yes.
<genii> walvis: Ok. So driver is installed and assigning an ethX . What exactly then is not working with it?
<Agent_bob> inteliwasp i say #your device#  because i don't know if it's   hda hdb hdc hdd sda sdb .... you get the point.
<walvis> well eth0 is the wired network, which i am connected to now and talkign to you. what is not working is the wireless
<genii> walvis: Is it built in to your motherboard or some usb or pcmcia adapter?
<walvis> built in
<walvis> it has worked in kubuntu 6
<walvis> didnt work in 7
<walvis> but in 7 i couldnt even get the wired to work.
<walvis> do i need something from intel perhaps?
<jorge__> please kubuntu spanish?
<walvis> i'll go lurk at the intel site
<mr---t-> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<genii> walvis: Please use pastebin to put results of commands:  lspci -nn                     and: lsusb
<intelikey> -nn ????
<walvis> should i sudo those?
<intelikey> genii you are working from that weird howto again...
<intelikey> not needed walvis
<genii> intelikey: Nah. that will give the vendor:device code which is useful
<inteliwasp> ok now it is back to normal without my mods
<walvis> chers
<intelikey> genii this is useful to you ?  http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/?show=d4fa86161
<Bennie> hello, how do I autologin in kubuntu?
<genii> intelikey: Thats only -n   -nn gives names plus vendor:device
<walvis> ok, so ive pasted it into pastebin, how do you see it?
<intelikey> inteliwasp that's what you want ?
<walvis> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23029/
<intelikey> genii that was lspci -nn
 * genii smacks intelikey
<walvis> thanks guys
<intelikey> tty2 [greg@dell:~] lspci -nn | pastebin
<intelikey> reading standard input
<intelikey> http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/?show=d4fa86161
<walvis> i've learnt about -n and -nn from you two now!
<inteliwasp> intelikey: i'm sorry? i dont follow
<niiii> Bennie: alt+f2 kcontrol --> login manager last tab
<inteliwasp> oh i missed your name change
<intelikey> inteliwasp it's fixed ?    or back to step one ?
<Bennie> niiii: oh, thanks. didn't know about kcontrol! thank you!!!
<inteliwasp> your step removed the menu and reset grub but i had to run update-grub to get the new menu
<intelikey> inteliwasp and all is well now or no ?
<inteliwasp> it shuld be, i'll know on the next update
<intelikey> inteliwasp cool.     welcome.
<inteliwasp> thanks
<intelikey> :)
<genii> walvis: Anytime for the pastebin output there
<walvis> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23029/
<genii> Got it
<genii> Ah, one of those 3945ABG
<walvis> genii: an epiphany?
<intelikey> lines 17 and 18 tell the story
<kronoman> hello
<kronoman> I have a problem
<genii> walvis: Does:   lsmod | grep iwl3945               report anything?
<kronoman> I have a 2 gb pen drive, I followed the instructions to make a live pen drive
<kronoman> but now the pen drive reports that is 7 gb big, and I can't install the boot
<kronoman> because it says the sectors are too big > 512
<kronoman> what I did was format the pen drive to FAT16
<intelikey> heh   lspci -tv    # is useful on my version of lspci
<niiii> kronoman: followd what instructions ...
<walvis> somethings wrong with that command
<walvis> Usage: lsmod
<walvis> bash: iwl3945: command not found
<kronoman> the ones in the kubuntu wiki to make live usb
<genii> bash??
<walvis> am i using the wrong shell?
<kronoman> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<genii> walvis: Copy and paste:   lsmod | grep iwl3945               into Konsole to avoid typos (except of course my own)
<niiii> hmm kronoman let me read ... www.pendrivelinux.com <--- thats what i use and it works
<intelikey> genii he left out the grep or has an ; in the wrong place
<genii> intelikey: Hence my current direction
<kronoman> the thing is, I tried to install kubuntu on gf computer , but the CD had a read error
<kronoman> so now she is without computer and wants to kill me
<intelikey> genii yes.
<kronoman> so I need a install pendrive fast
<kronoman> like before tomorrow
<walvis> it worked. i wonder what my typo was
<walvis> iwl3945                89844  0
<walvis> iwlwifi_mac80211      219108  1 iwl3945
<intelikey> walvis up arrow will show it
<genii> walvis: OK. So it appears the driver is installed for that as well
<walvis> interesting
<poon> can anyone read this?
<intelikey> poon no.
<poon> lol
<walvis> so really, my wireless should be working then
<poon> i'm new to freenode
<genii> walvis: When you right-click on network icon do you get a list of wireless networks?
<poon> it was saying i couldnt join, after i was already in here
<intelikey> !hello | poon
<ubottu> poon: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<poon> registered only..
<poon> thank ya
<poon> anyways
<poon> on to the question
<poon> does anyone have experience with the program 'screen'?
<poon> i need a bit of help
<poon> :/
<intelikey> !enter | poon , not being mean; but
<ubottu> poon , not being mean; but: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<poon> apologies.
<genii> I'm tempted to say "man screen"
<poon> well i've done that, it seems like i'm doing it right, truth be told i've been messing around withthis for just shy of 2 hours.
<intelikey> poon many do.  do you have a real question yet ?   or are you still gathering information :)
<poon> sorry, lol.. okay.
 * genii hands stdin_ a coffee
<poon> screen -ls returns: There are screens on: 7134.eternal (Detached)
<genii> stdin_: Yu may need Advil as well ;(
<walvis> genii: so i've gone into netwrok settings and the wireless shows up as wlan01
<poon> when i try to: screen -R 7134.eternal it gives me "Cannot open your terminal '/dev/tty2' - please check.
<niiii> kronoman: it is impossible to say what went wrong ... i would start all over again with the wiki or use the pendrivelinux.com one ...
<genii> walvis: Good. Does it show any networks around?
<poon> screen -x returns the same. i'm trying to use it to show someone how to do something via ssh.
<intelikey> poon detaching and reattching a remote terminal ?
<walvis> no, it shows under eth0 in the list, but there is ni IP address next to it, how do i look for wireless networks?
<eagles0513875> !wifi | walvis
<poon> well actually its not remote, the guy is one of my clients he's in my server box, trying to show him how to do something.
<eagles0513875> !info wifi
<walvis> !wifi
<eagles0513875> bots borke
<eagles0513875> d
<ubottu> walvis: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<ubottu> Package wifi does not exist in hardy
<kronoman> there is any posibility that the pendrive is actually 7 gb instead of 2 gb?
<poon> as i mentioned.. but yeah i'm j ust trying to have it so we both see the same thing on our monitors
<niiii> kronoman: i just installed a special debian on a 2 gb stick using the howto form pendrivelinux worked for me ... and you might want to check the md5 form your iso
<kronoman> like the maker ships all the same memory chips, but formats in different sizes?
<kronoman> niiii: I'm checking that site, pretty cool
<genii> walvis: Normally, right-clicking on the network icon will immediately show you a list. Unless you have some /etc/network/interfaces entry for it in which case netwrok manager assumes it is manually configured. Or if you have wireless disabled in that same popup
<kronoman> niiii: my md5 iso is ok, I screwed some format command
<kronoman> I guess that my myshap was making the file system on the pendrive
<kronoman> btw, this is a mp3 player also
<kronoman> a 2gb pendrive mp3
<intelikey> poon i'm not one to blow the whistle but you might need to ask in some channel like #whitehats  or ##blackhats   some hackers network like irc.efnet.net maybe.
<poon> ok, thanks man.
<Agent_bob> poon ##linux "might" field that question,  if you word it in a non-illeagle-ish way  :)
<genii> walvis: I have to sleep. It's almost 2am here and work starts in 7 hours
<poon> is it illegal?
<Agent_bob> only if you are teaching him to evese drop
<Agent_bob> and it kinda sounds like you are.
<genii> walvis: I'll be online again at that time if you have not resolved the issue by then and are awake
<poon> nonono... i'm on his username, i'm' trying to attach myself to a screen session he's started so i can walk him through setting up the IRCd i'm running for him step by step
<poon> :/
<Agent_bob> poon ok.   well better to ask in ##linux still.   i have to do my job and i don't need extra work...  ;/
<poon> sure thing man, just dont want a nasty reputation second time in here
<kronoman> oh crap
<kronoman> what does this mean : WARNING: Not enough clusters for a 16 bit FAT! The filesystem will be misinterpreted as having a 12 bit FAT without mount option "fat=16".
<kronoman> mkfs.vfat: Attempting to create a too large file system
<kronoman> I'm running :  # mkfs.vfat -F 16 -n ubuntu8 /dev/sda1
<Agent_bob> kronoman sounds like the partition table may be hosed.    sudo cfdisk /dev/sda
<Agent_bob> rebuild it.
<kronoman> I'm trying to format a 2 GB pendrive to install a live ubuntu cd on it
<Agent_bob> i know.
<kronoman> following a tutorial, but seems that my pendrive is pretty crappy
<Agent_bob> see above   ^
<kronoman> mmm, cfdisk shows wrong the size
 * Agent_bob takes crappy pin-drive and does  cat /dev/zero > /dev/sda    then starts over with clean slate.
<kronoman> fdisk shows it properly
<Agent_bob> kronoman then the partition table is the issue.
<kronoman> my main problem is that I fck up my gf computer previously
<kronoman> like I need to solve this tonight or die trying
<kronoman> today my karma is bitting me in the back, I burned my hand cooking too
 * Agent_bob doesn't have karma.   it's too fickle for me.
<kronoman> murphy?
<kronoman> god? jesus? harley davidson? sponge bob?
<kronoman> someone hates me
<Agent_bob> maybe satan ?
<kronoman> satan slaves m.c
<kronoman> seems to be working now, just unplugged and plugged again
<kronoman> plug 'n pray
<Agent_bob> "plug & get mad"
<kronoman> ouch
<kronoman> syslinux -sf /dev/sda1 ---> syslinux: only 512-byte sectors are supported
<kronoman> wtf
<kronoman> any way to do this with grub and don't be tied to fat 16?
<Agent_bob> grub ???  maybe.   but lilo could.
<Agent_bob> lilo will boot almost anuthing.
<Agent_bob> lilo can boot my ink pen
<Agent_bob> :)
<kronoman> any tut about using lilo instead of syslinux ?
<Agent_bob> that i don't know.
<Agent_bob> i'll have to install lilo on my usb stick to see what all is involved.
<Agent_bob> i haven't because my box doesn't boot from usb
<Agent_bob> just put the map file on the usb stick, and point to the kernel/initramfs pair on the usb stick,  and install lilo (mbr) to the usb stick      should be all there is to it.
<Agent_bob> i'll explain that a little more clearly.    in your /etc/lilo.conf you set the map=/mount/point/of/your/usb/stick  and then the entry for the kernel and so forth in the same file need to be on the stick  then the boot=/dev/sda   will put the mbr on the stick    when it's all edited correctly just issue "lilo" command and it will do the rest.
<Agent_bob> or tell you why it can't.    of course.
<Agent_bob> lilo reads block addresses rather than file systems   so it doesn't even need a partition to boot.   all it needs is a static block address to load/boot
 * Agent_bob stops talking to his self now...
<kronoman> oh crap, fdisk says the sector size for my pendrive is 2048, not 512 as syslinux needs
<kronoman> I must read a couple man pages and let my brain settle this lilo mess
<kronoman> I touch the etc lilo.con of my hard disk or the one in the usb stick?
<kronoman> what file system do I give to the usb stick, ext3 ?
<_2> your installed and running system    and the fs is up to you.
<kronoman> but that will not fck up my system ?
<kronoman> I want this pendrive to install a kubuntu on a machine that does not has OS at all
<kronoman> not to install on mine
<_2> i.e.  /etc/lilo.conf  tells lilo what to do when you execute "lilo"
<_2> if you set /etc/lilo.conf as mentioned above,   it will install the mbr on the sda
<kronoman> ah ok,
<kronoman> and then I just put the contents of the kubuntu CD on the pendrive like other tuts say ?
<_2> yep.   and point at the kernel and initramfs pair that you put on the stick   yes.
<kronoman> cat /dev/zero > /dev/sda should clean the pendrive right_
<kronoman> I think I need to start over, I missed some commands
<_2> right.   it will write the null char to ever sector
<kronoman> the cat will end or I should ctr+c
<kronoman> I mean, it will run forever ?
<_2> it will end
<_2> the drive will only hold so much of nothing....
<kronoman> is like taking too long
<_2> probably not.
<_2> give it 5 minutes
<_2> unless you are on a usb1.* bus   then give it 35/40 minutes
<kronoman> ok
<lsemple> anyone know how to get audacity to record the output of amarok ? right now it doesnt even see anything, do I have to plug the output at the back to the line in or something ?
<flaccid> lsemple: goto kmix and input and select the playback or capture as recording source iirc
<_2> lsemple select the output device as your recording device
<_2> audacity has dirrect selection on it's face
<_2> button near the middle
<_2> top that is.
<flaccid> _2: hmm what does the button look like?
<lsemple> yeah I cant see that button
<_2> let me look.    and remember im on dapper
<flaccid> np
<flaccid> ah i see the device toolbar is hidden by default in my version
<_2> have to install to look.  this will take a while     clogged pipe.
<flaccid> thats heaps cool!
<flaccid> lsemple: goto view | toolsbars and enable device toolbar then you can change input dev
<_2> ah ha   save me the trouble  :)
<flaccid> hehe i was quite curious :o
<lsemple> ok input is already set to alsa:default
<_2> :)
<flaccid> depending on driver you might need to select hw 0,0
 * _2 uses dsp 
<flaccid> oss ?
<lsemple> alsa
<lsemple> hmm yeah this is hard to do
<flaccid> lsemple: worst case if you don't know which one, try em all heh
<flaccid> im going to hook jack up to this thing i reckon
<_2> but it records every sound that way   even kde sounds
<lsemple> I've done that, and i've also turned up every input
<_2> glass breaking in the middle of a song would not be Kewl
<flaccid> could be a switch or input in kmix
<_2> yeah had to compile oss for one particular system     errr could have built new alsa drivers if i had known enough about it...
<lsemple> yeah I am checking those switches, they are all on too
<flaccid> one on could be preventing but hey this stuff confuses me too
<kronoman> mmm, y pendrive is still getting zeores
<kronoman> *zeroes
<kronoman> is this normal
<_2> lsemple   konsole   alsamixer      select the psm and hit the space bar  ?
<flaccid> probably
<Shirakawasuna> I've just switched to kubuntu from ubuntu (huge switch, I know), but it seems my laptop won't suspend unless gnome-power-manager is running.  What's the kubuntu power manager/its settings?
<Shirakawasuna> I can't seem to figure it out for 'guidance'
<_2> kronoman sounds like it's on a usb1.*
<lsemple> ahh well Im sure I can get it
<_2> !suspend
<ubottu> Factoid suspend not found
<_2> !hybernate
<ubottu> Factoid hybernate not found
<Shirakawasuna> *poke poke*
<_2> flaccid my vidio problem was the kernel.   dapper with   ati R200 using the "opensourse" "restricted" driver has to have i686 not i386 kernel     anyway all working propper now.
<Shirakawasuna> how do I change the settings for guidance?
<flaccid> hmm thats confusing but ok
<flaccid> Shirakawasuna: left click the icon in system tray
<flaccid> not that guidance is reliable heh
<Shirakawasuna> flaccid: ahh, that was easy ;)
<Shirakawasuna> flaccid: I suppose I should've tried that before :D.  Thanks
<flaccid> np
<Shirakawasuna> can I install all the gnome-centric utilities if necessary after removing the main gnome ubuntu stuff?
<_2> Shirakawasuna you can install anything in the repos.  and many things that arent.
<_2> !packages
<ubottu> You can browse and search for Ubuntu packages using !Synaptic, !Adept, "apt-cache search <keywords or regex>", the "apt:/" URL in KDE, or online at http://packages.ubuntu.com - Ubuntu has about 20000 packages available, so please *search* for an official package before installing things in awkward ways!
<Shirakawasuna> noice
<Shirakawasuna> Now I need to go figure out how ubuntu deals w/ dependencies...
<Shirakawasuna> in terms of removing packages
<_2> !info deborphan
<ubottu> deborphan (source: deborphan): Find orphaned libraries. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.7.23 (hardy), package size 69 kB, installed size 420 kB
<Shirakawasuna> libraries?
<Shirakawasuna> does it apply to essentially any package, or is the description precise?
<Shirakawasuna> I'm mostly just trying to figure out what the difference between 'purge' or 'mark for complete removal' and the 'normal' thing is ;)
<Shirakawasuna> and why a bunch of apparent dependencies stick around after I remove a package
<Shirakawasuna> like kde4 stuff
<_2> !info debfoster | apt-cache show debfoster # for details
<ubottu> apt-cache show debfoster # for details: debfoster (source: debfoster): Install only wanted Debian packages. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.6-2 (hardy), package size 35 kB, installed size 212 kB
<Shirakawasuna> hmm, I don't get it, but I'll do my own research :D
<Shirakawasuna> thanks!
<suze> #ffmpeg
 * Shirakawasuna goes crazy
<Shirakawasuna> apt-get remove ubuntu-desktop, yet gnome crap remains
<Shirakawasuna> `man apt`
<_2> ubuntu-desktop is only a meta package,   nothing in it but it depends on gnome***
<_2> !purekde
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureKDE »
<_2> !puregnome
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !KDE packages and have a default !Ubuntu system follow the instructions here << http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome >>
<_2> Shirakawasuna and you really should give debfoster a look see,  and deborphan maybe.
<Shirakawasuna> k
<Shirakawasuna> apparently aptitude does dependency checking for removal?
<Shirakawasuna> maybe I should just use that
<_2> it "can"   and so can apt  but it's probably easier with aptitude
<Shirakawasuna> debfoster looks a bit hardcore ;)
<Shirakawasuna> quick n00b question: what does `purge` do?
<Shirakawasuna> google is surprisingly unhelpful, as are manpages
<_2> Shirakawasuna it's more of a daemon  than a one time fix   if you want to keep a clean system  debfoster is what you are looking for,  if you are looking to clean out the trash one time and forget it.  then the link above is for you
<flaccid> lol. it purges left over configs etc.
<Shirakawasuna> so it removes stuff generated by the app?
<jussi01> !test
<ubottu> Failed!
<flaccid> no usually the config files in the pkg
<_2> Shirakawasuna i was talking about debfoster not answering your later Q
<Shirakawasuna> _2: no worries, I got it :D
<_2> just making sure.
<Shirakawasuna> _2: I'm going to see how deborphan works, it looks less neurotic ;)
<Shirakawasuna> I'd have to have to add every new package I wanted w/ a debfoster command
<_2> and the "config files" in /etc/  that a package installs are not removed unless you use "purge"   but that's a trifle
<_2> Shirakawasuna no you wouldn't.
<_2> it always asks when things are seen as "no longer needed" and then you can say "no keep it"
<_2> and that only happens when you "remove" something
<Shirakawasuna> _2: interesting, maybe I'll go for that, then
<Shirakawasuna> _2: thanks :D.  You'd like apt would have something simple built into it for this by now ;)
<Shirakawasuna> err
<Shirakawasuna> s/like/think
<_2> na don't bother.   i'll stop sujesting things that you don't want  :)
<Shirakawasuna> lol, deborphan fails... or maybe koffice fails
<Shirakawasuna> it shows koffice-data as not depended on ;)
<_2> sounds like a flaw in the koffice package
<_2> one would hope that koffice depended on koffice-data  but you can't always tell
<Shirakawasuna> must be, though I have to wonder how it got installed unless depended on... I explicitly installed the thing
<Shirakawasuna> ohhh, I don't have koffice.  Weird.
 * Shirakawasuna is clearly a bit crazy
<_2> :)
<Shirakawasuna> I could swear I just installed it :D
<Shirakawasuna> ohhhh, right, I did.  Then wiped the install
<Shirakawasuna> in case anyone needs to know why I'm not crazy
<_2> if we need to know that, we'll ask your shrink :)
<Shirakawasuna> :)
<Titanix88_> Electricity was gone during some installtion. Now the package mang sys is broken. What do i do?
<Titanix88_> Apt-get install -f doesnt work.
<_2> sudo dpkg --configure -a
<_2> if it errors  pastebin the output
<_2> i just checked, i have kubuntu-desktop kde gnome ubuntu-desktop all four installed    woohoo  not bad for a guy that doesn't use the gui ...
<Shirakawasuna> ooh, debfoster is nice
<_2> nah  you wont like it Shirakawasuna
<_2> :)
<troy_> Where are IRC channels for staying up too late talking to random people about nothing in particular?
<ikonia> troy_: join #defocus and ask there, or look on the freenode website for channel lists
<troy_> ok
<_2> troy_ k/ubuntu-offtopic maybe ?
<_2> troy_ or ##windows even
<_2> heck.  i do that in here    ;/
<_2> don't i ikonia
<_2> i think i know what i did wrong in my "urpm" script  i null'd 2   ;/
<_2> hah no i -q'd it   effectivly the same as far as the "fetch" process is concerned.
<vczcdfad> my kopete keep crashing when logging into msn..fresh installation of kubuntu. heard there is a bug, but i couldn't find the fix.. there was a link to fix.deb but its down..can someone help
<flaccid> vczcdfad: yeah may get help in #kopete
<zorglu_> q. is there a way to get scp to do 'resume' aka to take back the copy where it has been interrupted ? like 'wget -c" tkind of thing
<_2> ah man.  xubuntu-desktop pends on one thing i don't have "mozilla-thunderbird"     and i don't want it either ;/
<ActionParsnip> hey all
<Shirakawasuna> _2: lame.  Have fun removing/adding lots o' packages ;)
<_2> Shirakawasuna why remove ?
<_2> i have the room....
<_2> ActionParsnip
<Agent_bob> ActionParsnip did you get my message about my vidio issue ?
<ActionParsnip> Shirakawasuna: apt-get deals with that dude
<ActionParsnip> Agent_bob: no man, wassup?
<Agent_bob> it was the kernel
<ActionParsnip> Agent_bob: ooh, in what way?
<Agent_bob> seems that dapper ati R200 and "opensourse" "restricted" driver requires i686 and i had i386 installed.
<ActionParsnip> yeah i386 is fairly worthless anyhoo
<ActionParsnip> im sure you have better than a Pentium2 in your system
<Agent_bob> there is a "restricted-modules" package for the i386 so i just "assumed" that was ok...
<Agent_bob> ActionParsnip ummm it's a celaron 1.6g lappy thingy
<ActionParsnip> Agent_bob: yeah i686 is for p3 and higher stuff
<Agent_bob> so it's still beyond me hos it would only mess up the movie player windows and not the whole gui   o.O
<Agent_bob> how
<Agent_bob> but anyway,  it's fixed.
<ActionParsnip> because maybe it needs some stuff that i386 doesnt do to et 3dness
<contrast83> Greets, everyone...
<ActionParsnip> lo contrast83
<Guest18118> hello
<contrast83> hey ActionParsnip
<Agent_bob> and an odd thing    one of the tests reccomended in the howto was a modprobe fglrx    but it always fails with a /lib/modules/*/volitile/flgrx.so not found type error,  yet fglrxinfo says it's working   and it solved my issue so i'm good.
<contrast83> Has anyone here been able to add a feed to Akregator via Firefox?
<ActionParsnip> contrast83: i dont use rss feeds, sorry
<Shirakawasuna> ahhh, nice clean system
<contrast83> np
<Miroku-Sama> Hey does kubuntu have the automatic codec finder like ubuntu does?
<Agent_bob> Shirakawasuna heh  "clean"   my idea of clean would be more like only 35 packages installed   heh.
<Agent_bob> Shirakawasuna but glad you like it :)
<contrast83> Miroku-Sama: I think so... You could just save yourself the trouble and run "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-restricted-extras" though
<Shirakawasuna> well, I'm debating between archlinux/kubuntu for my new lappy
<Agent_bob> and i'm just about to went!   so gooday all.
<Shirakawasuna> I've got kubuntu on this one to try it out for a month or so
<Miroku-Sama> oh really thanks what all will that install adobe and java too?
<ActionParsnip> Shirakawasuna: its a good OS imho
<contrast83> Miroku-Sama: oddly, it installs Java's openjdk, but not the runtime and browser plugin, so you'll want to run "sudo apt-get install sun-java6-plugin" as well
<Agent_bob> yeah.  i'm running dapper LTS   no real complants now.   an os only has the bugs worked out in time for the maintainers to abandon it...
<Miroku-Sama> ok no problem there but all my media needs should be met mpeg wmv avi mp3 etc. should be met right?
<ActionParsnip> Miroku-Sama: if thats what you use then yes
<contrast83> methinks so... but then, i'm using medibuntu's repo as well, so that might be taking care of some stuff also
<ActionParsnip> Miroku-Sama: get win32 codecs
<contrast83> !medibuntu
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<ocs> hi, i did something wrong with sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg. Now, with the keyboard, i can't type anymore some character, like #, { etc. what should i do? thnks
<Miroku-Sama> ok sweet you guys have saved me a lot of time
<ActionParsnip> Miroku-Sama: here to help, help wherever you can
<contrast83> someone correct me if i'm wrong here, but you still can't get encrypted dvd playback via anything in ubuntu's repos, right?
<ct529> hi everybody! I installed kbfx from the main repository, but I do not know how to activate it. Any clue?
<ActionParsnip> contrast83: you may needs to add some repos but im sure it exists
<ActionParsnip> !info kbfx
<MrKennie> medibuntu repository provides libdvdcss2
<ubottu> kbfx (source: kbfx): an alternative to K-Menu for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.9.3.1-1 (hardy), package size 1718 kB, installed size 4108 kB
<MrKennie> and other useful things
<ActionParsnip> ct529: i think you add it to the kicker / panel like the standard K button
<contrast83> ActionParsnip: right, i didn't put that very well, sorry... i mean the *official* repos, not 3rd party ones like medibuntu, etc
<ActionParsnip> contrast83: medibuntu is official dud
<ActionParsnip> e
<contrast83> -_~ i was unaware of that
<ct529> ActionParsnip: I thought it was supposed to substitute the kmenu. At least this is what the documentation says ....
<contrast83> ct529: substitute / alternative... yeah
<ActionParsnip> ct529: yeah, add it to your bottom panel and remove the standard one
<contrast83> you can have both on there if you want...
 * contrast83 loves Tasty Menu
<contrast83> best start menu everrrr
<ActionParsnip> ct529: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=76746
<ct529> contrast83: ActionParsnip: I will give a go to tasty menu as well, so I can compare them .... can you have them all?
<contrast83> ct529: yep
<ct529> wait
<contrast83> the only one that actually replaces the standard kmenu is kickoff
<frothir> hi, adept just crashed and when i try to run adept again i get a message that like: another process is using the package system database....
<ActionParsnip> contrast83: i dongt really use the menu, i launch from yakuake
<contrast83> not katapult? o_O
<ct529> yakuake?
<frothir> anybody know what to do?
<ct529> katapult?
<contrast83> ct529: a pulldown terminal
<ActionParsnip> contrast83: nar, press tilde, type the command &, then press tilde again
<MrKennie> frothir, give it a few minutes, and try again. Sometimes apt is still working in the background
<contrast83> ActionParsnip: i use yakuake too, just i find katapult much quicker
<ActionParsnip> contrast83: i sue cli alot, i dont use gui shortcuts much at all
<contrast83> ct529: press alt+space, type a couple letters of a program name... Ctrl+C to configure it
<frothir> MrKennie, ok:)
<contrast83> yakuake should be installed by default
<ct529> nothing happens ....
<ActionParsnip> contrast83: absolutely
<MrKennie> I do like yakuake :)
<contrast83> ct529: you have to press enter to launch whatever program
<contrast83> it'll never happen though
<ActionParsnip> contrast83: just tab autocomplete ;)
<ActionParsnip> mouse is sllooooow
<contrast83> what'chu talkin'? no mouse for katapult
<ct529> no, when I press alt + space nothing happens
<contrast83> ct529: then it's not running. should be under Utilities under KMenu
<ct529> contrast83: are we talking yakuake here?
<ActionParsnip> contrast83: ho do you launch katapult to launch stuff??
<contrast83> ct529: no, katapult... yakuake's a pulldown terminal
<Shirakawasuna> katapult is good stuff
<contrast83> ActionParsnip: Alt+F2 -> katapult -> Alt+Space -> Ctrl+C to configure
<Shirakawasuna> it's very convenient for quick calculations, too
<ActionParsnip> contrast83: woah thats long
<contrast83> Shirakawasuna: indeed, i use it for that a lot
<ActionParsnip> contrast83: tilde, type command (use tab autocomplete), yakuake vanishes
<contrast83> ActionParsnip: i just meant to open it... you mean just to launch something?
<ActionParsnip> contrast83: yeah to launch, do you need to click
<contrast83> Alt+Space -> F -> Enter, then Firefox opens
<contrast83> ActionParsnip: no... just try it out. it's installed by default :-)
<Shirakawasuna> it's like having a terminal but the only path available is the kde menu/the home folder
<ActionParsnip> contrast83: oh, then i'll pull it off to save space
<ct529> contrast83: when I press alt + space nothing happens
<Shirakawasuna> aside from calculations, that is
<ActionParsnip> contrast83: cheers for the heads up
<Shirakawasuna> alt + space is very handy, though.  Very fast :D
<Jucato> ct529: make sure katapult is running in the first place (Ctrl+Esc, see if it's in the list)
<ActionParsnip> contrast83: reinstall it, might help
<Jucato> ActionParsnip: this isn't Windows :)
<contrast83> Shirakawasuna: Change the execute shortcut to "e" and you've got a complete single-command shell
<contrast83> ActionParsnip: ?
<ActionParsnip> contrast83: was meant for ct529
<frothir> MrKennie: how long is a few minutes?
<contrast83> got cha
<contrast83> hey there Jucato
<Jucato> hey
<ct529> contrast83: ok, now it works, but if I do alt + space -> F -> it doe snot select firefox among the applications
<Shirakawasuna> contrast83: why "e"?
<contrast83> you wouldn't know how to get Firefox to add a feed to Akregator would you? :-)
<Jucato> Shirakawasuna: faster than typing "exec" :)
<ct529> contrast83: it selects fityk
<Shirakawasuna> ah
<Shirakawasuna> cool :D
<Jucato> ct529: you have to type in a few more letters, like "fir"... or you can probably try "moz"
<contrast83> ct529: depends on your selection of programs. just type the first characters of the program's name til it matches what you want
<MrKennie> frothir, still getting the error?
<ct529> contrast83: how do I configure it for selecting all the applications starting with f?
<contrast83> ct529: use kde4 :-P
<frothir> Mrkennie, yep
 * Jucato kicks contrast83 :)
<contrast83> krunner has made *huge* strides in 4.1
<ct529> tried with "firefo", it opens "customise firefox"
<ActionParsnip> contrast83: its a bit twitchy
<contrast83> hehe, sorry
<ActionParsnip> contrast83: but lighter in ram than kde3
<Jucato> ct529: yeah, it's annoying that way
<contrast83> ActionParsnip: kde4 or katapult?
<ct529> tried with "mozilla firefo" it says no program found
<Jucato> ActionParsnip: actually 4.1 is fairly stable (given that it's still in beta)
<ct529> pity I have FF3!
<contrast83> lighter in ram, maybe, but kde4 chuuugs on my clunker, where kde3 zips right along
<ActionParsnip> contrast83: kde4
<ActionParsnip> contrast83: ask stdin ;)
<frothir> Mrkennie, is there anyway tokill it in the processtable?
<ct529> so what shall I do to launch firefox?
<Jucato> contrast83: what video card?
<ActionParsnip> contrast83: or flaccid
<contrast83> nvidia 5500
<Jucato> contrast83: there you go :)
<MrKennie> look for it in ps aux
<contrast83> ActionParsnip: with and without desktop effects enabled
<contrast83> compiz runs swimmingly on it
<ActionParsnip> ct529: use keybinidings to make a shortcut key to it :)
<frothir> Mrkennie, ?
<Jucato> nvidia and qt4 not play nice...
<ActionParsnip> contrast83: both
<Shirakawasuna> Jucato: no?
<ct529> ActionParsnip: oh thanks! is that the way katapult works? ;)
<Jucato> Shirakawasuna: at least the older drivers
<Shirakawasuna> I just ordered a thinkpad, selected nvidia...
<contrast83> Jucato: all nvidias, or just old nvidias like my 5500?
<Jucato> contrast83: <Jucato> Shirakawasuna: at least the older drivers
<Shirakawasuna> well,that's good
<Shirakawasuna> at least for my laptop ;)
<ct529> is there a way to configure the bahaviour of the stupid thing? :D
<Shirakawasuna> Jucato: what does it do?
<contrast83> Jucato: it was the same with the 169 series driver :-\
<Shirakawasuna> ct529: a bit, yeah
<contrast83> ct529: Ctrl+C
<Jucato> ct529: you can remove the Bookmarks catalog from Katapult's catalog list so it won't find Customize Firefox Bookmark
<Jucato> or you can remove Firefox bookmarks from the Bookmarks catalog
<ct529> Jucato: It should really propose a list of all the programs starting withcertain letter(s)
<Jucato> contrast83: I heard that the nv driver does wonders
<contrast83> ct529: there is a fork that does that
<Jucato> ct529: it should. but it doesn't
<contrast83> dig around on kde-apps
<Jucato> it's practically dead anyway...
<MrKennie> frothir, ps aux | grep dpkg
<Jucato> (Long Live KRunner!)
<ActionParsnip> envy-qt is an easy way to nvidia up
<ct529> Jucato: krunner????
<ActionParsnip> !info krunner
<ubottu> Package krunner does not exist in hardy
<contrast83> funny how envy was consistently discouraged 'round these parts, and now it's in the repos
<Jucato> ct529: KDE 4 Alt+F2
<Jucato> contrast83: envy != envyng :)
<contrast83> meh, still
<ActionParsnip> contrast83: guess its individual experience
<frothir> MrKennie, and the I get this: 9650  0.0  0.0   3004   764 pts/1    R+   10:52   0:00 grep dpkg
<Jucato> contrast83: remember that the reason it was discouraged was not because of what it did, but because of how it did it... it could have improved to the satisfaction of Ubuntu's QA over time
<contrast83> envy was a lifesaver for me once. went through every possible combination of options getting my friend's old onboard nvidia card working, supported and now, and envy was the only thing that pulled through
<MrKennie> frothir, and still no luck?
<contrast83> got cha
<Jucato> MrKennie, frothir: what's the problem?
<ct529> Jucato: just uninstalled kde4, because I was a bit upset by how the upgrade to 4.1 beta 1 was managed. It completley broke my kde4 installtion. We should be a bit more careful about these packages. Instructions on kubuntu did not work properly if you kde 403 installed. grrrrrr!
<Jucato> ct529: .... it's "beta" for a reason... that's a disclaimer that need not be explicitly mentioned
<frothir> MrKennie, no luck, No the notifier tells me that there are one package that is upgradable
<frothir> No=Now
<MrKennie> and it tells you that there is another process?
<frothir> yep
<ActionParsnip> MrKennie: sudo apt-get clean; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade
<MrKennie> as ActionParsnip suggested frothir
<MrKennie> I wasn't sure if apt-get clean clears the lock.
<ActionParsnip> MrKennie: could also try sudo apt-get -f install
<ActionParsnip> MrKennie: oh you got the apt lock?
<MrKennie> not me, frothir has
<ActionParsnip> MrKennie: make sure you close all those useless gui apps that lock apt
<Jucato> ActionParsnip: redirect to frothir please :)
<MrKennie> adept crashes on me all the time which is why I use cli most of the time.
<MrKennie> :)
<contrast83> <cough> Synaptic <cough>
<ActionParsnip> i find apt-get to be flawless
<ActionParsnip> but i suppose people like a pretty gui
<frothir> ah, solved, tried to run- sudo apt-get clean; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade, and got a message that i shoul run dpkg --configure -a, and that did the trick
<ActionParsnip> frothir: sweet dude
<frothir> thanks
<MrKennie> cool
<contrast83> ActionParsnip: You can't browse packages with apt-get, and aptitude's ncurses interface doesn't give as many options for fine-tuning your search
<ActionParsnip> contrast83: you can tab autocomplete the package names
<ActionParsnip> that you want to install
<MrKennie> I seem to get on ok with apt-cache search and apt-cache show
<ActionParsnip> MrKennie: me too
<ActionParsnip> or websearch first
<MrKennie> yea
<MrKennie> ubuntu package search is very useful sometimes
<MrKennie> especially locating a file you need.
<contrast83> ActionParsnip: i know. i use apt-get all the time. just saying it's not suited for every single thing synaptic can do :-)
<MrKennie> contrast83, agreed
<contrast83> apt-file is very nice
<ct529> Jucato: the problem was not with the beta, but with the fact that if you followed the instructions to install it, it broke down (that is, the packages dependencies were broken). So the system still, worked but you could not install properly and then had to clean the system. I move everything to vortual machine, so you do not need the cleaning up.
<MrKennie> the ability to simply browse is nice but I think adept could be more like Synaptic
<MrKennie> Synaptic is simpler and more user friendly IMO
<contrast83> a nice little kde-only *feature* of synaptic - hit ignore when prompted for your password, and you can use it to browse while apt-getting to your heart's content from the terminal
<contrast83> i do that a lot
<MrKennie> but that's not to say adept is bad of course :)
<contrast83> i like the implementation of the debian tagging system in adept, but i don't think that makes up for everything else synaptic has over it
<Jucato> ct529: that's the thing. it's beta, and in a "beta" repo. there's no 100% guarantee. but if there are any problems, it would still get fixed as soon as and if possible. that's just how the world goes round
 * ct529 wants the world to stop :D
<ct529> anyway! the virtual machine approach s better for me ....
<MrKennie> yea, so I can get off!
<ct529> MrKennie: exactly, at the next tropical beach (not virtual plaese)
<MrKennie> =D
<contrast83> yeah... one of the things i learned early on, installing beta software *always* gives you the right to keep the pieces when it breaks your system
<ActionParsnip> VM is nice but yer running high system resources compared to not running the vm and having a disaster recovery
<ct529> anyone who knows how to get to this result here -> http://www.kde-look.org/content/preview.php?preview=1&id=79220&file1=79220-1.jpg&file2=79220-2.png&file3=&name=Grid+smoothyan+button+and+kicker+BG
<contrast83> plus you can't run KWin4 in all its composited-not-nearly-as-well-performing-as-Compiz glory :))
<ct529> ActionParsnip: yes, but if you run it only for testing now and then, at leats you do not need to destroy the production machine :)
<ActionParsnip> ct529: id have a seperate machine personally
<contrast83> Anyone Elisa users here who could point me in the direction of how to create a theme for it?
<contrast83> ActionParsnip: pfft
<contrast83> for testing now and then?
<contrast83> s/Anyone/Any/
<ActionParsnip> yeah, computers are cheap
<ActionParsnip> and i like to keep my systems as clean as possible
<ct529> ActionParsnip: computers are a waste of space hence the need for virtual computers. Also ecologically unfriendly .....
<contrast83> ActionParsnip: for the most part, the only benefit "cleanliness" has on a linux system is hard drive space, since having a bunch of extra installed programs *usually* doesn't slow things down
<contrast83> it's not like on windows where you have a registry and all that garbage... but if you're ocd, i guess i could see the other perks :-P
<ActionParsnip> ct529: they dont get turned on much if im playing, then i do what i dd on the rest and retire it
<ActionParsnip> i just like stable systems. ive had mo issues with my main systems at all
<ActionParsnip> plus it does all my compiles if i do anywhich frees my other systems up
<ct529> wow the kbfx works really well
<contrast83> meh... i've got 3 computers, but i still see the benefit of virtual machines
<contrast83> ct529: check out tasty yet?
<ActionParsnip> contrast83: i see the benefit, i just prefer not to use em
<ct529> contrast83: yes but have some problems. it gets out of my screen!
<contrast83> the thing that turned me off from kbfx was the fact you have to click on all the different categories
<contrast83> ct529: right-click it -> configure, or move it to a different part of the panel
<ct529> contrast83: ok
<contrast83> anyone here using e17?
<ActionParsnip> contrast83: what is it?
<contrast83> enlightenment?
<ActionParsnip> the WM?
<contrast83> a super-fast, super-sexy window manager/"desktop shell"
<contrast83> yup
<ActionParsnip> !enlightenment
<ubottu> Enlightenment (or "E") is a window manager for X, providing a useful, and good looking graphical shell in which to work. E17 is the current development version.
<ActionParsnip> haha e17 was that naff 90s boyband
<contrast83> -_~
<contrast83> i was never big into 90's boybands, guess i missed that one :-P
<ActionParsnip> depends how old you are :D
<contrast83> 25
<ActionParsnip> yeah you'll have been there
 * ActionParsnip is 28
<contrast83> meeehhhhhh.... why can't firefox and akregator play nicely together
 * contrast83 goes to get cereal
<ActionParsnip> contrast83: you could instal an rss plugin for ff
<jussi01> contrast83: mine plays perfectly
<contrast83> ActionParsnip: yeah, but i use akregator as part of kontact, and i'd like to keep it that way
<contrast83> jussi01: you can add feeds to akregator via firefox?
<uni4dfx> hi, does anyone know if adept updater can show change descriptions?
<ActionParsnip> contrast83: makes sense
<tc_> contrast83: i tried out e17 a few years ago and found it wasn't quite polished enough for my purposes... how is it now?
<contrast83> uni4dfx: i don't think so... but you can always use gnome's package management suite in place of adept
<uni4dfx> ok, this needs to be fixed
<uni4dfx> i'm making a brainstorm idea...
<contrast83> tc_: almost perfect... still a tiny bit of polish to be made, but plenty usable overall
<contrast83> tc_: been using it full time on three systems for about a week now, no showstoppers yet.
<tc_> contrast83: that is awesome... i've been worried that the long development time would render it obsolete before it was even released... what's your take? is it as impressive and fun to use as e16 was back in the day?
<contrast83> tc_: I never really used e16, just switched to linux coming up on 2 years ago... i can, however, say it's *almost* as fun to use as Compiz, and equally impressive, which is quite a feat given it doesn't need compositing
<contrast83> plus itask-ng, which only runs on e17, is easily the best-performing osx dock clone i've ever seen.
<tc_> yeah?  i'll have to check it out.
<ActionParsnip> contrast83: tried fluxbox?
<contrast83> ActionParsnip: yeah, a bit too minimalist for my taste. if i were using a pentium 2, i might use it.
<ActionParsnip> i find it pretty slick
<jussi01> contrast83: yes, i can - but it only works with akregator not integrateeed into kontact - you need to use a little script
<contrast83> jussi01: a one-liner - akregator -a "$1" ?
<jussi01> contrast83: yeps
<jussi01> works perfectly for me - as long as you use the standalone akregator
<MrKennie> contrast83, e17 actually finished yet?
<contrast83> MrKennie: yeah, and so is GNU Hurd :-P
<MrKennie> lol
<contrast83> bleh... the whole reason i'm set on using akregator is kontact integration
<contrast83> thanks for the info though, jussi
<lordofthepigs> Hello, my Kubuntu Hardy x64 doesn't mount NTFS external drives using UTF8, so files with asian filenames are all hidden
<contrast83> MrKennie: seriously though, it's finished enough for me. it serves *very* well on a media center pc
<lordofthepigs> I have another computer with Ubuntu Hardy x86, and that same drive is mounted as expected
<lordofthepigs> Is there any difference in the way ubuntu and kubuntu mount external hard drives?
<ActionParsnip> lordofthepigs: id compare /etc/fstab as a starting point
<MrKennie> contrast83, I'm lazy, are there any ubuntu packages for it yet? :)
<lordofthepigs> ActionParsnip: external HDDs shouldn't appear in fstab, should they?
<contrast83> MrKennie: deb http://e17.dunnewind.net/ubuntu hardy e17
<tc_> lordofthepigs: they shouldn't under normal circumstances
<MrKennie> sweet! Thanks!
<contrast83> MrKennie: wget -q http://e17.dunnewind.net/repo_key.asc -O- | sudo apt-key add -
<contrast83> np
<tc_> lordofthepigs: i haven't read this thread completely, but i think it addresses your problem http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=805124
<contrast83> MrKennie: you'll want to check out itask-ng as well, it's not packaged yet, but it's an easy compile
<oblenob> kubuntu is being verry slow for me :(
<oblenob> how can I get linux running faster?
<MrKennie> contrast83, OK, cool.
<lordofthepigs> tc_: Hmm isn't it weird that ubuntu and kubuntu use different settings given that the hal package is shared between both of them?
<ActionParsnip> lordofthepigs: http://www.oesf.org/forum/index.php?showtopic=20078
<tc_> lordofthepigs: yeah, that is a little strange... hal might be the wrong tree to bark up, but it's where i would probably start
<contrast83> MrKennie: "sudo apt-get install xorg-dev enlightenment-dev libtool automake gettext" then follow the instructions here: http://code.google.com/p/itask-module/wiki/ItaskNG
<ActionParsnip> lordofthepigs: id run sudo fdisk -l on both when its pluged in
<MrKennie> I've been waiting years for e17, I always assumed in the end it was one of those things that would never be ready.
<contrast83> yeah, i'm kinda starting to think that too, but whatever, it serves my purposes well for the moment
<contrast83> but then again, it's come a looong way just in the past year i've had my eye on it, so who knows
<lordofthepigs> ActionParsnip: I did the fdisk, but nothing is really unexpected here, as I said before, 1 NTFS partition
<ActionParsnip> lordofthepigs: its should still show up
<lordofthepigs> what should show up?
<ActionParsnip> the ntfs partition
<jussi01> contrast83: you just inspired me to go see if I could find something - and this script works for me in the integrated version :D http://porpoisehead.net/hi/?q=node/25
<lordofthepigs> ActionParsnip: yeah, that's what I said in my previous message, Nothing unexpected, my partition shows up.
<lordofthepigs> tc_: should mount show something special to indicate that the partition is mounted using utf8?
<lordofthepigs> tc_: or is there anyway to let ntfs-3g show me all the options it used to mount the partition?
<tc_> mount will show you... i think there's a ntfs-3g mount option called "locale" that should be set
<contrast83> jussi01: trying to get it to work... thanks
<jussi01> contrast83: :D
<contrast83> jussi01: i accidentally told firefox to always use live bookmarks when adding a feed, can't seem to find where to change that
<jussi01> contrast83: edit -> preferences -> feeds
<lordofthepigs> tc_: there seems to be a special file for hal in /usr/share/hal/fdi/policy/
<contrast83> jussi01: umm... that wouldn't be on yours because of an extension i'm lacking, would it? :-)
<lordofthepigs> tc_: sorry, I meant there: /usr/share/kubuntu-default-settings/hal-policy-ntfs-config-write-policy.fdi
<jussi01> contrast83: no, not that I know of
<lordofthepigs> sounds suspiciously kubuntu specific
<jussi01> contrast83: I am running 2.0 though
<contrast83> ahh, that might be it. i'm on 3
<tc_> lordofthepigs: yeah... i bet editting that file is the answer
<tc_> i wonder if that ntfs-config utility is supposed to be the userfriendly way to do this
<ocs> hi, i did something wrong with sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg. Now, with the keyboard, i can't type anymore some character, like #, { etc. what should i do? thnks
<lordofthepigs> tc_: I tried launching it, but it doesn't seem to let me choose the default options for removable drives...
<contrast83> jussi01: thanks a lot, i'm sure i'll get it fixed eventually. much appreciated :)
<jussi01> :)
<tc_> lordofthepigs: i would try chaning that file so that it says something along the lines of "locale=utf-8"
<tc_> lordofthepigs: instead of just locale=
<tc_> it might be en_US.UTF-8, actually
<tc_> what a nightmare, though... so difficult to do something so simple
<ct529> there is a command which returns the kubuntu installed version, but I forgot it. any clue?
<SlimG> ct529: cat /etc/issue
<lordofthepigs> tc_: Yeah, I though of doing something like that too, however, the name of the key looks suspicious, so I'm not sure it will work
<lordofthepigs> tc_: Bah, I'll just make a backup copy of the file
<lordofthepigs> tc_: Is there a way to restart hal without rebooting?
<ct529> SlimG: thanks!
<Conundrum_> yes lordofthepigs
<Conundrum_> jsut restart the hal daemon
<tc_> lordofthepigs: sudo /etc/init.d/hal restart
<SlimG> ct529: np
<jimoon> dajiahao
<contrast83> jussi01: looks like it's not gonna work here. thanks anyway though. must be firefox 3, or my version of kde. :-\
<jussi01> :/
<contrast83> well, i'm off. peace, y'all
<jimoon> 大家好
<lordofthepigs> tc_: nope, didn't work
<lordofthepigs> I also tried setting nls=utf-8
<lordofthepigs> no luck
<advanced> hi
<ik_> sup
<advanced> so here is anyone who can me help ?
<advanced> ok...my problem is
<advanced> My other disks are off...eh i must turn manually when i want use other discs
<ik_> you mean your harddisks, right?
<advanced> yes
<ik_> i'm gonna look for a answer, one sec.
<suwarno> helloooooooooo
<suwarno> allll
<ik_> sup suwarno
<suwarno> anyone can help me?
<advanced> with ?
<advanced> say your problem :)
<suwarno> how to detect and install drive for wifi...in ubuntu
<suwarno> ?
<mooper> hi, this is the mbr of a usb device that I am attenpting to make bootable but it wont work. how do I make sure that the mbr is right?
<pucko-> suwarno, if it isn't detected automatically, it can be somewhat tricky
<advanced> you want fix grub ? O.o
<ik__> suwarno, you can try Ndiswrapper to install it using your windows drivres.
<ik__> suwarno, what device is it?
<advanced> !KDE
<ubottu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . See http://kubuntu.org for more information. For more information on KDE 4, see !kde4
<ik__> mooper: there are several installation programs for installing a good MBR on your usb, just google.
<mooper> ik__: I have used a couple but to no avail
<ik__> advanced, sorry, i cant find it, maybe try to switch off turning off hdd's in the bios or ACPI.
<advanced> kk :(
<advanced> btw how to update my KDE to stable version ?
<ik__> advanced: try some others around, im not the best in linux around ^^
<ik__> mooper: what usb stick brand, type etc is it
<advanced> So anyone know how to update my KDE ?
<pucko-> mooper, are you sure it's an mbr issue, and not something else?
<ik__> advanced: try using adept to do a full upgrade.
<mooper> pucko-: I have tried on several systems. my boss has exactly the same usb stick and it works fine for him
<advanced> ahaaaaaaaaaa
<mooper> (it was a stick given to me by microsoft tho so Im not ruling out foul play)
<advanced> xD
<pucko-> mooper, so his usbdrive works in your computer?
<ik__> mooper: microsoft+linux XD
<advanced> btw how to change my loadscreen ? I mean where is account and where i set pass for logging
<mooper> pucko-: he has it in a server at home and I have tried 3 computers
<pucko-> the thing is, I think, that the computer doesn't really view usb-sticks as harddrives. it sees them as either usb-floppy or usb-cd (at least mine does).
<ik__> advanced: "start"->system settings->user management
<suwarno> wireless
<suwarno> broadcom
<ik__> pucko: you can set the computer to boot from USB in the BIOS.
<suwarno> ik: device is..broadcomm wireless
<ik__> suwarno: what does it say on the stick itself? (i mean, physically, just look)
<mooper> pucko-: yes it generally works on all systems if you set up the usb key righ
<mooper> t
<ik__> i have to do a reboot in a couple of secs, i just hope my vid card keeps working after, cuz i had to reinstall like 10x past 2 days because i have a ATI card >.<
<ik__> if i dont come back, it failed lol.
<suwarno> ik: how to see the device?
<suwarno> hmmm sorryy we are newby...
<ik__> suwarno: is it a buildin device, or a external plug-in stick.
<suwarno> this is laptop firend..
<suwarno> buildin
<ik__> k
<ik__> hmm.
<ik__> try to type in the console lspci
<suwarno> ok
<ik__> and look for something with wlan or something
<suwarno> Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM94311MCG wlan mini-PCI (rev                                                                             01)
<suwarno> ik: Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM94311MCG wlan mini-PCI (rev                                                                             01)
<ik__> k. do you have a windows driver that DOES work?
<ik__> what version of (k)Ubuntu are you running btw
<ik__> ow, i gtg, ill be back in a couple of minutes..
<ik__> reboot...
<suwarno> oke
<ct529> hi there
<ct529> I have again the problem with openoffice: it does not start, the error returned is "Locking assertion failure."
<ct529> anyone with a clue?
<ik_> ct529: try to start it with sudo rights.
<ik_> bk.
<ik_> and need to go again, D'oh, stupid drivers lol
<suwarno> ik : ???
<suwarno> buidin device
<ct529> that is a serious problem ....
<advanced> hi
<advanced> I need problem with flash videos. Only with flash videos. So my problem is ...sound in videos doesnt work.
<crimsaq> I'm having the same issue, kubuntu 8.04
<crimsaq> no audio with anything web related
<flaccid> flash uses alsa so that is fairly strange. flash is closed and made by adobe..
<flaccid> perhaps submit a bug
<Dorian_Silviu> that means i will not install kubuntu
<Dorian_Silviu> :(
<flaccid> sweet
<Dorian_Silviu> i just burned the cd and wow!
<Dorian_Silviu> nothing works
<Dorian_Silviu> too many bugs
<crimsaq> all of my stuff works, just not web audio
<flaccid> Dorian_Silviu: what bugs?
<crimsaq> took a little tweaking, but I love kubuntu :)
<Dorian_Silviu> the one with the flash
<flaccid> 1 bug with a closed software product = too many fair enough..
<ct529> is it better to install the nvidia driver using envy (.... :D ....) or manually?
<flaccid> ct529: hardware drivers manager / restricted drivers
<ct529> flaccid: no envy?
<flaccid> ct529: why envy?
<ct529> flaccid: I thought it was the best way of keeping up to date
<ik_> flaccid: hey, i had to reinstall kUbuntu again, because my screen went black again >.<
<flaccid> !best i don't see how
<ubottu> flaccid: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<makdaknife> Dorian_Silviu: what bug with flash? flash works perfectly well on my system
<flaccid> !best
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<ct529> flaccid: I am just asking, did not use driver before, trying to fix an error
<flaccid> ct529: which error?
<Hondo_Kitsune> How do you install the ntfs-3g driver?
<ct529> the blasted """Locking assertion failure." on openoffice, I NEED to write this report by today
<flaccid> !ntfs-3g | Hondo_Kitsune
<ubottu> Hondo_Kitsune: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<Hondo_Kitsune> thx
<flaccid> ct529: how is that related to the video driver?
<tzd> !cron
<ubottu> cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto  -  There is also a decent Howto at http://www.tech-geeks.org/contrib/mdrone/cron&crontab-howto.htm
<crimsaq> I just formated my ntfs partition to ext3 :P
<ct529> flaccid: I do not know what do anymore and I Need to write the report, I am fairly depserate
<ct529> because the error is linked with xorg, I am trying the driver
<flaccid> ct529: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/intrepid/+source/openoffice.org/+bug/185311
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 185311 in libxcb "hardy, locking assertion failure, xorg/libsdl" [High,Confirmed]
<flaccid> what can you do..
<Hondo_Kitsune> ok ntfs-3g went on, but I still cannot access the drive, it is not mounting and it is showing a blank screen in Dolphin, no error message
<ct529> flaccid: the point is, we cannot not have openoffice working on a production machine for a month
<flaccid> ct529: thats life
<Hondo_Kitsune> :D I'm in
<Hondo_Kitsune> nvm, thanks flaccid
<flaccid> np
<Hondo_Kitsune> I'm very impressed with WINE 1.0
<Hondo_Kitsune> running exe file on the fly without having to go through it
<mooper> where do I put commands that I want to happen automatically on boot?
<ct529> flaccid: well, not really .... we made a big bet by moving to kubuntu / ubuntu and that is bad, since we are campaiging for linux acceptance .... haveing the MOST important office application not working for a month on a LTS version is actually EXTREMELY bad
<flaccid> ct529: seems pretty normal to me. do you actually use canonical commercial support?
<flaccid> lts is also for security updates. so if you are on dapper then yeah i would expect issues like this :)
<ct529> flaccid: security updates?
<flaccid> yeah. dapper doesn't get normal updates. it gets security pretty much only
<flaccid> not many others get through
<ct529> flaccid: we are talking hardy here, aren't we?
<flaccid> hardy kubuntu is not lts, only ubuntu
<flaccid> lts doesn't really mean anything besides negatives unless you use canonical commercial support
<auto> Hey, guys, I got a problem... My network manual config does not want to work. I click "Manual config" from the tray, I input my password and nothing happens...
<Hondo_Kitsune> I am about to test WINE 1.0 by installing Office 2k7
<auto> .. :(
<avariya> Hi. Can anyone help me find driver to photocamera Olympus FE-310
<yacc> What's the way to make firefox the default webbrowser, e.g. from Alt-F2?
<KRF> yacc, system settings -> default apps
<avariya> noone have idea?
<danuthaiduc> avariya: what happens if you plug it in?
<yacc> KRF: What command do I need to run? => system settings does exist on my KMenu.
<avariya> danuthaiduc: OS says that is some other camera and didn't find any photos on it
<aprovaux2> alguem pode me ajudar
<danuthaiduc> hmm
<stdin> yacc: should be the last entry before the options to logout/switch user
<Pici> !br | aprovaux2
<ubottu> aprovaux2: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<aprovaux2> blz
<danuthaiduc> i don't know for sure, but try pressing alt-f2 and type 'kamera'
<yacc> stdin: from bottom to top: "Log Out", "Lock Session", "Switch User", "Run Command", "System menu", "Settings".
<yacc> System Menu contains only links to playes like Documents.
<stdin> yacc: do you have kubuntu-desktop installed?
<avariya> danuthaiduc: and? it say my that ny camera is 370 model
<yacc> Settings has no direct entries inside, just submenus.
<danuthaiduc> i don't know
<mooper> where is the best place to put stuff that you want to execute on boot?
<stdin> yacc: make sure you have kde-systemsettings at least
<mooper> line sshfs for instance
<yacc> stdin, E: Couldn't find package kubuntu-desktop
<yacc> stdin, the same for kde-systemsettings
<avariya> danuthaiduc: C-370Z ok. thnx
<stdin> yacc: check your repositories are enabled, kubuntu-desktop and kde-systemsettings are in main
<aprovaux2> someone could help me
<yacc> stdin, which is the tool to do that the correct way. (Little secret, this box was installed as Ubuntu Hardy, not Kubuntu, initially).
<yacc> stdin, apt-cache search kubuntu gives zero hits.
<aprovaux2> fasso pra use as a printer in the network
<yacc> stdin, where can I get the "right" apt sources for kubuntu?
<stdin> yacc: you can either use synaptic (not sure how), adept (Adept -> Manage Repositories), or just open /etc/apt/sources.list with a text editor as root (kdesu/gksu) and remove the leading '#' from the lines with 'deb http://...'
<zipper> What the.... I just had my box turned off for a few hours, and now i booted it up just to find out: My volume keys on my keyboard doesnt do anything anymore. Last thing i did before shutting it off was installing wine 1.0. Any ideas?
<yacc> stdin, I have no kubuntu related lines in sources.
<apparle> How to install the codecs for mp3 and other video files for kaffienea and amarok
<flaccid> !mp3 | apparle
<ubottu> apparle: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<danuthaiduc> wow
<zipper> apparle, if you try playing a mp3 file in amarok it will show a popup
<zipper> that asks you to install mp3 support or not
<stdin> yacc: they are the 'deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu' lines
<yacc> stdin, these are enabled?
<danuthaiduc> flaccid: that question is so common that you made a bot for them?
<stdin> yacc: if they don't start with a '#'
<flaccid> danuthaiduc: it aint my bot
<danuthaiduc> oh
<avariya> danuthaiduc: My camera is not at list of supported camers and i want add it. How i can do this?
<yacc> stdin, no they are not commented out.
<danuthaiduc> avariya: i don't think you can
<yacc> stdin, I've got Ubuntu lines for main, universe and multiverse in it.
<flaccid> avariya: contact vendor and ask them to write a linux driver or google to see if by odd chance there is one not mentioned in the support doc
<yacc> hardy-updates
<avariya> flaccid: google cant' help me
<stdin> yacc: open a term and put in "sudo apt-get update", or use whatever package manager to fetch the list of packages
<flaccid> avariya: you cannot use something without a driver.
<danuthaiduc> you could make one! :)
<yacc> stdin, http://rafb.net/p/k0v7sU63.html
<flaccid> could be the operative word
<avariya> flaccid: but meybe someone know where i can wind it driver
<flaccid> avariya: most likely one doesn't exist. this is the case for most webcams
<Dr_willis> was this a webcam? or a normal camera?
<avariya> flaccid: ok, but how i can contakt with vendor?
<yacc> stdin, eeck, kubuntu-desktop wants to download 90MBs ;)
<avariya> normal cam
<danuthaiduc> google your vendor website, send them an e-mail
<stdin> yacc: kubuntu-desktop installs a "default" kubuntu system, like would be installed from the CD
<apparle> flaccid: the link you provided was for ubuntu not for kubuntu
<stdin> yacc: we always assume you at least have that package, else you don't really have "kubuntu", but some strange gnome/kde mix
<danuthaiduc> apparle: kubuntu is ubuntu with kde
<Dr_willis> avariya,  check the manuals - be sure theres not some sort of 'usb device mode' settings you can set for the camera. Most of them can appear as a usb hard drive.
<yacc> stdin, that's fine, I'm not to much into the desktop customization thing, last time I did I ended up with ion3, emacs, urxvtcd & firefox as a desktop :)
<flaccid> avariya: perhaps go to their website. i doubt they will say yes lol
<flaccid> apparle: thats normal.
<avariya> Dr_willis: kde write some problem. now i say rewrite this message
<avariya> Connecting problem. Mistake message: Disk absent
<Dr_willis> avariya,  Ive seen some cameras where you have to use their menus and enable a 'usb device' mode for them to be seen as a usb drive.
<avariya> Dr_willis: how i can do it
<avariya> ok. i'll try
<Dr_willis> check your cameras docs, and menus/settings
<flaccid> camera docs lol
<Dr_willis> You could always put the memory card in some usb reader if all else fails.
<Dr_willis> amazing what ya can learn in the docs.
<apparle> flaccid: I know at least that much, and the link provides ubuntu specific information, so tell me what to do about kubuntu
<Dr_willis> like what all those weird little icons on the screen mean. :)
<danuthaiduc> does the google suggest drop-down thing in Konqueror work for you?
<danuthaiduc> it shows a '2' to me
<flaccid> apparle: they use the same packages, so you install the pkg with adept or apt-get
<zipper> After installing the latest nvidia beta driver, my volume keys on my keyboard no longer works. The OSD-volume-picture-thingie doesn't even show up. The only change i can find that the nvidia-config changed in xorg (regarding keyboard) was adding the non-existing "CoreKeyboard" in ServerLayout. Tried removing it, but didn't make a difference. Any ideas?
<flaccid> time to reboot; brb
<Dr_willis> Gee  avariya, left and i found his answer...
<sebastian_> how do i uninstall the kde 3.5 desktop?
<Dr_willis> page 35  of the manual. That camera has a 'Pict Bridge' and a 'pc' mode
<sebastian_> is there anyway to remove kde 3.5 if i am on kubuntu?
<Dr_willis> sebastian_,  fire up the package manager and start removing things.
<Dr_willis> there used to be a 'remove kde/remove gnome' web page that listed all the related packages
<sebastian_> evrything from kde desktop environment?
<Dr_willis> you wanting to keep kde4 only? or no kde at all
<sebastian_> i have gnome now and i want to remove kde 3.5 and install kde 4
<Dr_willis> given the state of kde4. you proberly dont want to remove all of kde3.
<Dr_willis> theres a lot of kde3 apps/tools not yet in kde4
<sebastian_> ya but i have gnome :P
<sebastian_> and it is stable
<danuthaiduc> but gnome tools can't configure kde
<sebastian_> so what is the best way to remove all of kde 3.5?
<Dr_willis> i mixx and match the gnome and kde tools. some of the config tools i like the gnome version better.
<danuthaiduc> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=126210
<F-u-z-z-Y> Hi there, i am having problem mount samba shares in linux. I have it mounted and when i go into Storage Media and open the share it says permissions denied. Does my username need to in the Domain/User format?
<sebastian_> ya but if i want a kde tool i just install it later
<apparle> Can anyone here tell me the links for kubuntu restricted extras and all their dependencies
<danuthaiduc> sebastian_: you have to remove all those packages
<sebastian_> or i can do this sudo apt-get remove kubuntu-desktop
<Dr_willis> thats a meta-package and wont remove much
<Dr_willis> try it and see
<sebastian_> ok
<Yarcanox> what is the newest kde version kubuntu supports?
<Yarcanox> I got 4.0.3 here and apt-get always tells me that there is already the newest version installed (I did apt-get update before)
<sebastian_> how do i install kde 4 now?
<apparle> Yarcanox: I think 4.0.5
<Yarcanox> sebastian_ I did apt-get install kdebase-kde4 to make it update it
<sebastian_> ok thx
<Yarcanox> and it tells me kdebase-kde4 is already the newest version
<Yarcanox> how can I find out if it's really 4.0.5 I got installed?
<Yarcanox> the terminal kde-about says it would be 4.0.3
<sebastian_> now it removed 125 kde programs automaticlly :)
<ocs> hi. i don't see "HP officejet pro k550" in the list of drivers for printers. where could i obtain it?
<flaccid> ocs: ask HP
<flaccid> or try google / linuxprinting.org
<apparle> flaccid: the package for ubuntu and kubuntu is diffrent. --> for ubuntu there is ubuntu-restricted-extras and for kubuntu there is kubuntu-restricted-extras
<helpy_> flaccid:  can you help with LAMP on kubuntu ?
<helpy_> i have installed that. but unlike windows it doesnt have an icon where i can start or stop it
<flaccid> apparle: correct. they provide different things specific to the DE
<flaccid> helpy_: sure
<flaccid> helpy_: system services in control panel or using terminal
<helpy> system services ?
<apparle> flaccid: So don't confuse me by saying that the packages are same
<helpy> how does that work ?
<flaccid> helpy: yes. its a stop/stop situation and of course on/off on startup
<helpy> huh ?
<nicola> hi
<flaccid> apparle: i never said that. in this case the packages in question are specific to the DE. ubuntu and kubuntu share the same repositories. i never said what you claim
<jussi01> helpy: whats up with your lamp?
<flaccid> helpy: whats the actual problem?
<helpy> nothing its working fine. i just dont seem to have a button like WAMP in windows that starts or shuts down LAMP
<helpy> i can't access phpmyadmin either
<flaccid> helpy: there isn't such thing in apache2 on linux
<helpy> i installed joomla and i dont know how to add database to it
<flaccid> helpy: you need to install and configure phpmyadmin if you want to use it
<helpy> wat do you mean ?
<apparle> flaccid: Sorry a little misunderstanding
<flaccid> helpy:  you should probably learn some mysql and php etc.
<helpy> i did install php, apache and mysql
<helpy> i should ? i have my own joomla website flaccid
<jussi01> helpy: have you been through the lapm tutorial?
<apparle> anyone here with 8.04 32bit? Please
<nicola> yes
<jussi01> !lamp | helpy
<ubottu> helpy: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<fkefer> Hi all! i couln't find recent info on how to get ogg theora videos work in oo presentations with kubuntu; i do get gstreamer error messages though
<helpy> yep. i just dont understand how it works in linux
<flaccid> helpy: this isn't joomla or mysql support...
<Dr_willis> apparle,  lots of us are using 32bit 8.04 kubuntu
<sebastian> when i uninstalled the packages i stopped the kdm daemon now i cant log in to gnome
<apparle> nicola: have you enabled all repositories
<jussi01> helpy: its likely you will get better support for this in #ubuntu-server
<nicola> all?
<Dr_willis> sebastian,  install gdm, and/or use 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm'
<helpy> you can't set up LAMP on desktop ?
<helpy> i am using kubuntu desktop
<apparle> Dr_willis: I will clarify 8.04 with 32bit with all repositories enabled. are you so
<helpy> i have to develop webpages on a local server. why do i need to have a server version for it ?
<flaccid> helpy: its sounds like its set up for you but you have application and language specific questions
<flaccid> helpy: give me a specific error/problem, i'll help you with it...
<Dr_willis> apparle,  I have about  are every repository i know of enabled.  is gthere a specific problem you are having?
<flaccid> helpy: you don't need server version, but people in that chan help with server software
<nicola> can you be a more precise?
<helpy> oh ok
<helpy> yea i told you its set up
<flaccid> i can help too, but you are not giving any specific error/problem helpy
<helpy> i go to www directory and run my php scripts, they work fine
 * flaccid does this for a living heh
<nicola> there's a lot of repository
<helpy> you develop websites  ?
<nicola> it depends what you are looking 4
<flaccid> helpy: correct
<apparle> Dr_willis: do you have 8.04 remix or normal
<helpy> i just need commands or buttons to run or shut down LAMP
<helpy> like in windows
<helpy> when you run WAMP you can shut it down anytime through icon in taskbar
<flaccid> helpy: this is not windows. like i said system services to control apache2 etc. or sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 stop for example
<Dr_willis> apparle,  i normally insstall kubuntu, and then install ubuntu desktop. I dont use kde4 at this time.
<flaccid> helpy:  like i told you before there is no icon!!!
<danuthaiduc> helpy: you can make one
<apparle> Dr_willis: butyou have the KDE4 repositories enabled??
<helpy> how danuthaiduc  ?
<nicola> ?
<zipper> After installing the latest nvidia beta driver, my logitech ultraX keyboard's volume control buttons no longer work. The usual OSD-volume-thingie doesnt even show up anymore. The keyboard InputDevice section in xorg.conf have not been changed by the nvidia config. Any ideas?
<danuthaiduc> flaccid told you there is a command
<nicola> mmmm
<helpy> ok let me try
<danuthaiduc> "sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 stop for example"
<danuthaiduc> you can make shortcut with that command
<nicola> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hardy-backports main universe multiverse restricted
<danuthaiduc> sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 start is the other one
<helpy> command not found
<Dr_willis> apparle,  kde4 is in the normal repos. the latest is in some other one i think. I dont use kde4. so most likely i donthave them enabled.
<flaccid> danuthaiduc: ?
<Dr_willis> !kde4
<ubottu> KDE 4.0.5 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. Packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.5.php - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<flaccid> sure you can make a shortcut to any file
<nicola> kde4,dev
<flaccid> danuthaiduc: i don't know what your point is at all
<sebastian> Dr_willis: i have gdm as default now, but i can't log in to gnome there is no option.
<danuthaiduc> flaccid: a desktop icon with the command
<Dr_willis> option? check the session menu item?
<danuthaiduc> he wanted an icon
<sebastian> there is no session meny
<Dr_willis> sebastian,  could be you dont have all of gnome installed.
<sebastian> menu
<flaccid> danuthaiduc: yes and i told him there isn't one in the pkg. of course you can create one, i never said you couldn't so back off
<Dr_willis> sebastian,  you are using some odd gnome gdm theme then. there should be some menu.
<danuthaiduc> ok :/
<apparle> nicola: do you use remix
<Dr_willis> sebastian,  or you could make a .xinitrc file with the line 'gnome-session' and run 'startx' from the command line
<nicola> no
<nicola> common k repo
<nicola> I am running 4 beta2 from offcial backport repo
<nicola> what are you looking for?
<apparle> the repo for person using KDE3 and KDE4 are diffrent???
<sebastian> can't i change to kdm? becuase i had the session option there
<Dr_willis> sebastian,  you uninstalled it earlier i think...
<nicola> should be I guess
<apparle> nicola: Can I send private msg
<gnomefreak> sebastian: sudo dpkg-reconfigure kdm
<nicola> yep
<nicola> ok
<gnomefreak> sebastian: that will allow you to use kdm
<gnomefreak> not sure if you need a 4 in ther efor kde4
<nicola> I mean should not be
<Dr_willis> sudo dpkg-reconfigure kdm, or gdm.,   should get you a menu where you pick what one to use.
<sebastian> : kdm is broken or not fully installed
<Dr_willis> with kde4 theres a kdm4 i think also.
<sebastian> i hot that message
<Dr_willis> !find kdm4
<ubottu> Package/file kdm4 does not exist in hardy
<flaccid> !info kdm-kde4
<ubottu> kdm-kde4 (source: kdebase-workspace): X display manager for KDE 4. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:4.0.3-0ubuntu2 (hardy), package size 616 kB, installed size 1876 kB
<Dr_willis> You could find/install kde4's kdm if you want to use kde4
<sebastian> ok
<zipper> After installing the latest nvidia beta driver, my keyboard's volume control buttons no longer work. The usual OSD-volume-thingie doesnt even show up anymore. The keyboard InputDevice section in xorg.conf have not been changed by the nvidia config. I tried mapping the volume keys to "something" in khotkeys - but they were not being registered. Any ideas? (Logitech UltraX usb keyboard)
<flaccid> you can still use kdm (kde3) for kde4 if you wanted anyway
<sebastian> i think i just change back to mandriva
 * Dr_willis just blinks blankly
<flaccid> cool
<sebastian> Dr_willis: thx for all the help ;)
<Dr_willis> good luck.. go drive #mandriva crazy!
<Dr_willis> heh
<sebastian> maby i change back later :P
<Dr_willis> 'disrto hopping' a Linux Addiction. :)
<sebastian> 1 more question u know windows media player when u rate music and reinstall it still know what songs was rated, is there a way to do that in amarok?
<Dr_willis> save your .kde dir  - all the configs should be in there somewhere. I imagine
<flaccid> sebastian: yeah its stored in your ~/.kde/..
<sebastian> ok
<sebastian> thx
<sebastian> cause thats what i hate when changing distro to re-rate all music :p
<nicola> quit
<martin_mdp> hi! how do i do to set a root pwd different from my own user password??
<stdin> martin_mdp: why would you need/want to?
<flaccid> !root | martin_mdp
<ubottu> martin_mdp: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<martin_mdp> TNX!!!!!
<danuthaiduc> nice :)
<Dr_willis> martin_mdp,  you may want to check out http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2008/05/09/a-root-shell-on-ubuntu-the-right-way/  also
<martin_mdp> stdin: you're the one who compiled the kde4.1b2 don't you? excle
<Dr_willis> it gives some of the background  on how ubuntu differs  on the 'root' issue
<martin_mdp> excellent i mean ;) - well you'll see, when i tried other distros they asked for a root pwd along user specific pwd, then some action could be done by entering user actions but most important only by entering root pwd
<martin_mdp> so i presume that having both pwds would be 'safer' in some way
<flaccid> martin_mdp: root is not enabled out of box.
<martin_mdp> anyways, tnxs a lot for your aid ppl!
<martin_mdp> flaccid: yes, i see that, and that's good or bad? ufw is not enabled out-of-box too but i would like it is
<flaccid> its good because of many reasons
<martin_mdp> flaccid: oh yes, i see, why you have a root account active ALL THE TIME while you just can activate it specifically only when needed? yeah, great
<Dr_willis> !firewall
<geega> how to get the theme manager..
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<geega> just installed but couldn't see in the system settings
<Kirschwasser> How can I restart kded after it has chrashed without restarting kde?
<martin_mdp> guys, since you're so kind, what do you say -what are your politics- about checking the box to allow download of "Updates not yet published"?? (i have a spanish system)
<flaccid> martin_mdp: um, you dont have it enabled at all. the main argument is that instead of just brute-forcing the root password which is a fixed username, the attacker has to guess both the username and password to gain root access
<martin_mdp> flaccid: TNX :D
<zipper> After installing nvidia driver 173.14.09, my keyboard's volume control buttons no longer work. The usual OSD-volume-thingie doesnt even show up anymore. The keyboard InputDevice section in xorg.conf have not been changed by the nvidia config. I tried mapping the volume keys to "something" in khotkeys - but they were not being registered. Any ideas? (Logitech UltraX usb keyboard)
<flaccid> np
<martin_mdp> zipper: hi there, i'm new to linux but i have an alike experience while trying out fedora 9, may be the LATEST nvidia driver is not supported in your current kernel
<martin_mdp> ask here how to check driver and kernel versions at konsole, theres a simple command i can't remember now...
<zipper> Hmm, i doubt that, since 3d accelleration works great
<zipper> uname can show you version of your kernel
<zipper> 2.6.24-19-generic #1 SMP
<martin_mdp> i'm out boy xD
<zipper> okay =/
<zipper> thx anyway
<ct529> I found where the problem lies
<martin_mdp> what do you say about checking the box to allow download of "Updates not yet published"?? (i have a spanish system)
<jramskov> Question: I'm running the KDE 4.1 beta packages (installed on a standard kubuntu 8.04) but I don't get a taskbar - how do I get that?
<engineer> kicker &
<jramskov> thx
<ds187> jramskov: you could try starting "kicker"
<Dr_willis> kde4 still uses kicker?
<ds187> too slow :-(
<Dr_willis> i though kicker got replaced
<jramskov> yeah, that's the old one
<ds187> Dr_willis: kicker4 perhaps :-)
<muesli> no, there's no kicker anymore
<muesli> it's all in plasma now
<muesli> also "plasma" is the binary name for your desktop and the taskbar
<Dr_willis> i thoughkicker got replaced by a plasmid widget thing
<jramskov> plasma is running
<martin_mdp> see ya guys :D
<jramskov> ugh! Firefox is ugly in KDE 4 :(
<jussi01> yes, it is
<jramskov> can I do anything to make it slightly less ugly?
<jussi01> not that ive come across
<jussi01> use konq or arora?
<jramskov> ok :(
<jussi01> arora http://code.google.com/p/arora/
<jussi01> :)
<jussi01> cant wait till that develops more fully
<jramskov> interesting
<reese_> hi! I need the following file, but don't know which package contains it: /usr/liblibgdk_pixbuf-2.0.l
<jramskov> though I quite like FF3
<jussi01> jramskov: but #kubuntu-kde4 is really the place to discus kde4 stuff
<jramskov> jussi01: ahhh
<jramskov> thx
<jussi01> :)
<MrKennie> is it me or do mp3's sound scratchy compared to vorbis?
<jussi01> !find libgdk_pixbuf-2.0.l
<ubottu> File libgdk_pixbuf-2.0.l found in libgtk2.0-dev
<jussi01> reese: ^^
<reese_> * usr/liblibgdk_pixbuf-2.0.la
<geega> how to find the kde version
<jussi01> !version
<ubottu> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell
<Dr_willis> most all kde apps have a about... menu item somewhere
<geega> haah
<geega> it is showing 3.5.8
<geega> but i upgraded to kde4
<geega> how to activate that :)
<Dr_willis> You did login ti kde4 from the kdm login sessions?
<geega> there is it not listing at all
<genii> geega: Did you reboot since you upgraded?
<Dr_willis> you may need to restart kdm.
<geega> yes
<MrKennie> don;t forget to select kde4 in the session type list
 * genii sips his coffee
<genii> Hopefully I'll be awake sometime soon
 * MrKennie yawns
<x-X-x> i
<skroon> hi
<skroon> can anyone help me with a error message in "Keep"?
<skroon> seems to be more of a stack trace, actually
<skroon> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23122/
<monvoisin> ya des filles
<zipper> On a fresh install of kubuntu i get this error whenever i try to select a html file in dophin : The desktop entry file /usr/share/apps/d3lphin/servicemenus/amarok_addaspodcast.desktop has an invalid menu entry addAsPodcast
<zipper> how to fix?
<dwidmann> zipper: well, if you don't use that particular service menu, you could rm the file ... let me see if I can find my valid one first thoug
<dwidmann> wait, I removed d3lphin a long time ago ... forgot about that
<rohan> anyone having sound problems with the latest kernel update in hardy? now in my laptop sound doesn't automute. it works everywhere in all other distros, and worked before this kernel update too.
<rohan> i'm specifically talking about this image - 2.6.24-19.34
<rohan> and tragedy is that i've deleted the older kernel, so i've got no way of checking
<genii> That addaspodcst thing is an old known bug
<rohan> genii: ah yes, i've got that bug too. any workarounds?
<genii> Looking
<ezzzam_> can i join
<rohan> ezzzam_: you just did ;)
<ezzzam_> ok thx
<zipper> dwidmann, hmm okay.... What do you use instead then?
<genii> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/dolphin/+bug/199393
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 199393 in dolphin "servicemenu for amarok has an invalid menu entry "addAsPodcast"" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<dwidmann> zipper: dolphin :)
<dwidmann> dolphin >>>>>> d3lphin
<zipper> dwidmann, hmm? d3lphin and dolphin is the same thing no?
<jussio1> yes
<dwidmann> no.
<zipper> Oo
<flaccid> i think i might comment on that bug
<jussio1> !dolphin
<ubottu> Dolphin, or more properly D3lphin, is the new default file manager for Kubuntu 7.10 Gutsy Gibbon. If you would like to make Konqueror your default file manager again, go to Konqueror - Settings menu - Configure Konqueror - File Associations and change the association for inode/directory and inode/system_directory to Konqueror at the top rather than Dolphin.
<dwidmann>  Dolphin: 1.0.99
<zipper> flaccid, go for it
<zipper> maybe i should file a bug report somewhere?
<dwidmann> D3lphin: 0.9.2
<flaccid> there already is one
<ezzzam_> really i m new in this symste
<zipper> oh okay
<rohan> could anyone tell me how to install older kernel in ubuntu? older than 2.6.24-19.34 . i'm having sound issues in that one.
<genii> rohan: Just hit ESC when grub starts then choose an earlier kernel from the list
<rohan> genii: i deleted the older kernel.
<dwidmann> rohan: you could probably download one of the older packages from archives.ubuntu.com, you'll have to go there in your browser though, you won't be able to apt-get it.
<flaccid> updated: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/dolphin/+bug/199393
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 199393 in dolphin "servicemenu for amarok has an invalid menu entry "addAsPodcast"" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<pteague_work> is there some special shortcut in kubuntu for ctrl+shift+u ?  it seems to be 1 of the very few keyboard shortcuts i can't get to map things to
<rohan> dwidmann: ah ok, thanks
<zipper> I need the kernel module evdev - How do i check if i have this module? Or does anyone know if its already there in a fresh install of the latest kubuntu?
<dwidmann> rohan: probably something like pool/l/linux-source/ or such
<rohan> dwidmann: nice idea man :) thanks
<rohan> dwidmann: unfortunately, no linux-source for 2.6.24 http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/l/
<dwidmann> rohan: I think the linux-image-* packages go in that folder ... however, I thought you wanted an older kernel, like 2.6.22?
<rohan> dwidmann: ah it's now in pool/main/l/linux. found it. thanks :)
<rohan> no old version of -19 package there. the latest available is -19.34
<dwidmann> rohan: old ones are deleted after release I think
<dwidmann> rohan:  you'll probably have to go with an older one like 2.6.22
<Gigadelic_IIDX> maybe i canget some help here
<Gigadelic_IIDX> is there a commandline so i can change a files and folders to the right group?
<rohan> dwidmann: no, i'll have to make do with 2.6.24-18 i guess :)
<dwidmann> ooh, it's still there then, you're lucky :)
<rohan> ;)
<rohan> thanks for the help, i'll have to reboot to complete the install
<rohan> bye :)
<dwidmann> bye
<zipper> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<RiotingPacifist> has anybody played kq lives?
<dwidmann> Okay, so I've got a multifunction printer that can do CDs, I can easily select which tray to print to with cups, so i just select the cd printing tray, so the problem arises in that I need some sort of template so that I can "hit" the cd when I try to print. Does anybody know anything that might be of use to me?
<albi> ciao
<albi> !list
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #kubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<shempal> caio
<shempal> anybody from Persia here?
<dwidmann> Not me .... though there are certainly people from all over the world here on a regular basis :)
<shempal> this is frist time I am here
<shempal> don't know what's going on
<lullideath> my first time here too
<shempal> then we are strangers hanging out
<lullideath> lol
<shempal> I should say Hi, how are you doing?
<lullideath> not bad,u?
<shempal> a little bit tired.
<lullideath> i just switched back to kde
<shempal> wellcome back home!!
<lullideath> :D
<shempal> where are you from?
<lullideath> just change Sigma system monitor to fit my eeep
<lullideath> eeepc*
<lullideath> i am from china, u?
<shempal> pretty close to you
<shempal> living in Malaysia
<lullideath> cool
<shempal> gotta go man
<shempal> take care and have fun with KDE
<shempal> ;)
<lullideath> KDE is inspiring, love it
<joe3177> hi is someone there to help me understand this software
<joe3177> hi lis
<lullideath> what software are you trying to understand?
<joe3177> kubuntu software pleace
<joe3177> pleace i am new to linux and i need some basic of how to use it and install
<joe3177> i need basic commands on linux
<v0lksman> hey all!  anyone know where I can get a deb for ktorrent 3.1 for 8.04?
<ralf_> v0lksman, did you try "sudo apt-get install ktorrent" ?
<stdin> it'll probably get packaged when kde 4.1 comes out
<v0lksman> ralf_: yeah...its older 2.X series...
<v0lksman> stdin: I don't wanna wait... ;)  I tried to build my own package but it seems things a little different with KDE packages...(total n00b when it comes to packaging)...
<helpy> anyone knows about kernel ?
<helpy> can you upgrade kernel ?
<v0lksman> ah well...I'll keep working at the package...jdong used to build packages from milestone releases but he's disappeared...
<stdin> helpy: kernel updates come like any other updates via the package manager
<helpy> so when i run apt-get update, it updates everything?
<stdin> 'apt-get dist-upgrade' will
<helpy> is that safe ?
<stdin> safe as any other update
<ralf_> i would not do that =P
<helpy> i see a recovery mode at start
<helpy> whats that ?
<stdin> helpy: it logs you into a text-only mode as root so you can fix your system if something goes wrong
<adflinux> hey  hi!!!!!!!!!!11
<adflinux> alguien de VEracruz
<adflinux> !!!!!!!!!!!!11
<ubottu> Factoid 11 not found
<helpy> you need to be proficient with commands for that
<helpy> dont you ?
<stdin> well, you need to know how to navigate the cli, yes
<helpy> how do you fix that anyways?
<stdin> you could also just load the Live CD and mount your root from there to have a GUI
<helpy> i am interested in backin up my linux
<helpy> but i have no idea how to do that
<stdin> !backup
<ubottu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<helpy> i dont have cd
<helpy> i have installed via wubi
<adflinux> SPEAK SPANISCH!!!!!!!!!!!!???????????????????????????
<genii> !es | adflinux
<ubottu> adflinux: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<TimS> !kde4
<ubottu> KDE 4.0.5 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. Packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.5.php - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<genii> adflinux: #ubuntu-br Brasil
<adflinux> OKOKO
<adflinux> MUCHAS
<adflinux> GRACIAS
<lulu> salut
<ubuntu_> Anyone able to help with grub?
<lulu> is there french people here?
<Jahromeo> non
<jussi01> !anyone | ubuntu
<ubottu> ubuntu: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Jahromeo> !french
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<lulu> thanks
<Jahromeo> merci
<Jahromeo> arvoir
<lulu> salut
<lulu> est ce que les jeux fonctionnent avec wine?
<eagles0513875> !fr | lulu
<ubottu> lulu: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<platius> Jahromeo, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto   you might look here.
<RiotingPacifist> !silverlight
<ubottu> Factoid silverlight not found
<RiotingPacifist> !moonlight
<ubottu> Factoid moonlight not found
<eagles0513875> !info moonlight
<ubottu> Package moonlight does not exist in hardy
<eagles0513875> RiotingPacifist: that what you wanted
<helpy> how do i install tar.gz package
<eagles0513875> helpy: extract it
<helpy> homebackup won't work. how do i install it from tar.gz ? i have extracted it in a folder on desktop
<helpy> i already have
<eagles0513875> helpy: is it source
<helpy> can't see an executable on it
<eagles0513875> helpy: on linux you wont
<helpy> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuHomeBackup?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=ubuntu-home-backup-0.1.tar.gz
<eagles0513875> helpy: you trying to install it from source
<RiotingPacifist> i was hoping for a guide on how to install it, but i dont think there is one (well not in ubotu anyway)
<helpy> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuHomeBackup
<eagles0513875> helpy: have you tried searching in the repos for it
<helpy> it didnt work through terminal
<eagles0513875> helpy: try this in terminal
<eagles0513875> helpy: you on ubuntu or kubuntu
<helpy> kubutu
<helpy> kubuntu
<eagles0513875> helpy:
<eagles0513875> ok
<eagles0513875> open the konsole = terminal (konsole kde name)
<helpy> i have
<eagles0513875> helpy: run the following sudo build-dep (name of pkg here)
<helpy> whats the package name ?
<helpy> ubuntubackuphome ?
<eagles0513875> ya
<jussi01> sudo apt-get build-dep maybe?
<eagles0513875> helpy: go into the folder that u extracted and run that command
<eagles0513875> jussi01: thanks
<jussi01> !u > eagles0513875
<Jahromeo> can anyone assist me with this : http://mybroadband.co.za/vb/showthread.php?p=1854079#post1854079
<Jahromeo> its a grub issue
<Jahromeo> but its really long so i posted a link
<eagles0513875> jussi01: thanks again
 * eagles0513875 smacks self with trout
<eagles0513875> helpy: whats it doing
<helpy> how do i do that ?
<eagles0513875> helpy: where did u save the source
<eagles0513875> to the desktop
<jussi01> !grub | Jahromeo, follow the lost grub advice here
<ubottu> Jahromeo, follow the lost grub advice here: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
 * genii sips his coffee
 * eagles0513875 pulls out shotgun
<tzanger> good afternoon, I have a question regarding the kde desktop... new user, kde desktop contains all the directories from /
<oblenob> woohoo
<oblenob> I am in :)
<oblenob> I  have finally got Kubuntu up and running :)
<wimpies> i want to run a command when the ethernet board comes up.  I checked ifup/down and added a script only to find out that apparently eth0 is not upped that way.  Where is the proper place to put a script like that ?
<corinth> How do I reconfigure my Ubuntu to use the KDE login screen instead?
<genii> wimpies: In /etc/network the directories of if-down.d  if-post-down.d  if-pre-up.d  if-up.d      contain things to do before,during and after bringing an interface up
<genii> Or down, as well
<genii> corinth: sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<genii> corinth: Choose kdm for login manager there
<wimpies> genii : yes I thought that too but the interfaces files does not conain any reference to eth0 but still the card is upped properly
<corinth> Thanks genii, I was trying to use sudo dpkg --reconfigure kdm , just guessing. Hehe. Thanks, again.
<genii> wimpies: When there is no entry in the file /etc/network/interfaces    for instance, the networkmanager automatically brings them up using whatever it uses and bypassing the stuff in that directory
<wimpies> OK, so if I want to run a command should I set it up in the if-up-down location or should I use the network manager ?
<jp88> genii: Yo bro im back
<genii> wimpies: You could run network-manager in a way like:     knetworkmanager & <scriptnamehere> &             or put a script into /etc/rc.local    or else manually configure the interface in /etc/network/interfaces (bypassing network manager) and then it uses the other scripts I mentioned in same directory there
<genii> jp88: Hiya.
<jp88> genii: was comsidering reinstalling...but i am hoping there another solution. Damn stupid grub error 15
<genii> jp88: OK so on livecd just now?
<jp88> on windows at moment
<jp88> genii: gonna get laptop quick 1 sec. then i will boot into livecd
<genii> jp88: I'm back and forth to work here. So if I don't respond for a long time don't assume I've forgotten or abandoned you, just that work needs me for a time.
<Meradim> moin
<jp88> genii: kk
<zipper> Anyone got experience with evrouter? Or managed to remap the "+" and "-" keys on a logitech mx518 mouse? (the ones to increase/decrease resolution of the mouse). I found a guide on how to remap those keys with evrouter, but i must be doing something wrong since they are not re-mapped (or being used at all). Xev cannot register any input from the mouse when i press those buttons either. Any ideas?
<jp88> genii: Im in ubutu now
<genii> jp88: OK please pastebin result of:   sudo fdisk -l       so I can remember which drive it is we need to work on again :)
<genii> jp88: Welcome back :)
<alxju> hi! I use FF3 and Thunderbird with kubuntu 8.04. Mailto link doesnt work... what can i do (about:config/ mailto is yet configured to /usr/bin/thunderbid; thunderbird is set a my default mail app in kde..)
<jp88> genii: will post link soon
<jp89> http://pastebin.com/d276c8cb4 fdisk
<genii> Reading
<alxju> nobody use firefox and thunderbird ?
<luis> use firefox is very good
<genii> jp89: OK. So then:   sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt                then see if you can list any files off the old drive in that directory of /mnt   with: ls /mnt            just tell me if it lists anything or not, don't paste the result of the command :)
<alxju> and, luis: do you kno how to open mailto link to thunderbird (using firefox) ?
<jp89> the first command gives me an error
<jp89> http://pastebin.com/d3ec03959
<Barracuda> Hi Guys
<genii> jp89: Put a space there in between sda1 and /mnt
<Barracuda> I am trying to install Kubuntu 8.04
<jp89> says already mounted according to mtab
<Barracuda> and trying to do manual partition the harddisk...What are some of the basis partition I must create to make Kubuntu run smoothly?
<eagles0513875> what do i need to install when running!kernel
<eagles0513875> !kernel
<ubottu> The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<jp89> genii: ran ls /mnt and got a list of files
<Barracuda> I know I have to create / and make it primary but not sure what else to create after that??
<genii> jp89: Good. Then we can get to the tricky parts now :) To avoid typos, copy from my lines here right into konsole.
<jp89> kk
<genii> jp89: echo "hostname" | sudo tee /mnt/etc/hostname;sudo cp /etc/network/interfaces /mnt/etc/network/;sudo cp /etc/resolv.conf /mnt/etc/
<genii> jp89: Let me know after that one runs
<jp89> done
<jp89> said hostname
<genii> jp89: Great. Next.
<genii> jp89: cat /etc/hosts | sed "s/`cat /etc/hostname`/`cat /mnt/etc/hostname`/" | sudo tee /mnt/etc/hosts
<jp89> k done
<genii> jp89: Next
<genii> jp89: sudo mount -o bind /dev /mnt/dev;sudo mount -o bind /sys /mnt/sys;sudo mount -t proc /proc /mnt/proc
<jp89> was something meant to happen
<genii> jp89: Not yet
<jp89> k
<jp89> next
<joan> hello
<genii> jp89: Now we should be ready to make the old partition into our current root filesystem by:     sudo chroot /mnt
<jp89> k im now root
<genii> jp89: After that command, whatever you do there affects the partition. So we want to install some usable kernel image in there.
<jp89> kool
<genii> jp89: eg:    sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install linux-image-2.6.24-18-generic                     (since the last one seemed to be the problemmatic one)
<genii> jp89: I forgot no "sudo" in this case is needed since we are root there. But it should not affect the command
<_CrashMaster_> Is there anything nifty in the xorg updates?
<jp89> do i use the command or is that just an eg
<jp89> ok ok i get it
<genii> jp89: You were running Hardy yes?
<jp89> yes
<genii> jp89: Then:   apt-get update; apt-get install linux-image-2.6.24-18-generic
<jp89> k it running
<genii> jp89: Pastebin any errors. I'll be back in a minute or 3
<jp89> k
<jp89> genii: http://pastebin.com/d91de253 error
<jp89> genii: http://pastebin.com/d772e2fe0 full list + error
<genii> jp89: Back. Reading your pastebin
<jp89> genii: check both
<genii> jp89: The cdrom is listed in your sources.list file. So in this case we must comment it out. By:     nano /etc/apt/sources.list                     and then put a # in front of the lines on top which have the word "cdrom" or so in them. Then ctrl-x to exit. Press Y key when it asks to save. Then just Enter key when it wants the filename. Thenretry the previous command of:  apt-get update; apt-get install sudo apt-get update; sudo
<genii> apt-get install linux-image-2.6.24-18-generic
<genii> Bah
<genii> jp89: apt-get update; apt-get install linux-image-2.6.24-18-generic                                           rather is the right one :)
<jp89> error opening terminal: xterm
<jp89> when i run the nano command
<genii> jp89: OK. So in the livecd, do:    alt-f2   then: kdesu kate /mnt/etc/apt/sources.list
<genii> jp89: Change it from there and save. Then back in the chroot, do: apt-get update                     then the suggested: dpkg --configure -a             then once more:  apt-get install linux-image-2.6.24-18-generic
 * genii sips his coffee
<jp89> the command isnt suited to ubuntu
<jp89> the app not found
<genii> jp89: Ah. On the alt-f2?
<jp89> sorry. thought ctrl-alt-f2
<jp89> this one tells me unable to load file
<jp89> :'(
<nalioth> anyone got a minute to help me with konqueror servicemenus ?
<genii> jp89: If ubuntu cd and not kubuntu cd then do instead:  alt-f2 gksu gedit /mnt/etc/apt/sources.list                     otherwise the kubuntu way is still: alt-f2 kdesu kate /mnt/etc/apt/sources.list
<jp89> alt-f2 doesnt work by me
<genii> jp89: Click anyplace on desktop there is no window open (like Konsole for instance)   then hit alt-f2 which should open a little box to type in the name of something to run
<jp89> tried on another session still no luck
<pim> What is the correct way to use grep to find running processes?
<eagles0513875> pim: just use top
<pim> And how do I do that?
<genii> jp89: "another session" ?
<eagles0513875> pim: lists running proesses in that are running
<eagles0513875> pim: ps does it as well
<jp89> i meant a different screen
<jp89> the one on the right
<eagles0513875> pim: open konsole and type in either ps or top
<jp89> but alt-f2 doesnt work
<pim> I see
<pim> ps doesn't give me much, top is much better I think
<genii> jp89: OK. So open a new Konsole. Leave the chroot one there for a moment. In the new Konsole write:  kdesu kate /mnt/etc/apt/sources.list
<genii> And hit Enter
<ActionParsnip> pim: try ps -ef | grep <some text>
<eagles0513875> ActionParsnip: hey
<ActionParsnip> yo eagles0513875
<eagles0513875> ActionParsnip: how are  ya
<genii> jp89: Did that open the gui text editor with the right file in it?
<ActionParsnip> eagles0513875: i gave up on trying to get ktorrent through webmin
<eagles0513875> pim: btw top is more live kinda processes constantly updating
<jp89> err no. went through mu computer and got to the file
<eagles0513875> ActionParsnip: O_o
<eagles0513875> ActionParsnip: webmin isnt for ktorrent
<genii> jp89: The problem: If you just open up kate and try to edit that file, it won't work. It needs to be run with admin rights. Which means to have kdesu or kdesuo in front of the command. Or if in gnome and not kde then gksu or gksudo in front of the appname of gedit
<jriopka> hello all
<jriopka> anyone know of a socionics irc room?
<ActionParsnip> eagles0513875: i wanted it to connect to the web interface and show the screen rather than opening 2 ports
<genii> jp89: Please try not to improvise :)
<ActionParsnip> genii: is there a difference between kdesu and kdesudo???
<pim> can I also scroll down the list with processes using top?
<jp89> when i try it says gtk warning **: cannot open display: :0.0
<eagles0513875> ActionParsnip: never heard of kdesudo only kdesu
<ActionParsnip> pim: id use ps -ef with grep so you get something intelligent
<eagles0513875> pim: should be able to
<ActionParsnip> eagles0513875: i know of both but use kdesudo
<pim> How?
<ActionParsnip> pim: what are yuo trying to achieve??
<martijn81> hey, can someone tell me why i have no plugins in the lastest KTorrent-kde4 package from the repo's?
<eagles0513875> ActionParsnip: she said top yields more information
<pim> ActionParsnip nothing special, I'm trying to figure out how to show processes etc.
<ActionParsnip> martin_mdp: plugins for what?
<jp89> what if i log in as root. wont that work
<ActionParsnip> jp89: dont log in as root
<jp89> k
<martijn81> ActionParsnip: plugins for everything, i only have the queue manager tab in infowidget at the moment, no wait i do not even have the info widget there....
<ActionParsnip> martin_mdp: you on about in configure ktorrent and you enable stuff??
<martijn81> ActionParsnip: yeah, but the plugin page is missing ALL of it's plugins womehow
<martijn81> somehow
<ActionParsnip> martin_mdp: ahh i see
<martin_mdp> ActionParsnip: hi there, never used Ktorrent, but let meknow
<genii> ActionParsnip: Yes, there is a difference. kdesu you can run the app as any arbitrary user. not specified user means root. kdesudo only can run it as root
<genii> ActionParsnip: He has a chrooted old kubuntu partition there. So he realy can't help being on as root there. The other one is the livecd which is also not that well secured from root login either.
<martijn81> ActionParsnip: i tried to get along with this by requesting an update for KTorrent here https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ktorrent-kde4/+bug/234514  , but nobody have seemed to respond to that.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 234514 in ktorrent-kde4 "ktorrent 3.1 beta 2" [Undecided,In progress]
<ActionParsnip> martin_mdp: /usr/lib64/kde4/  maybe
<pim> Lets say that I typed sudo lshw, how can I scroll up and down through the list?
<martin_mdp> see ya folks
<genii> jp89: OK. So in the second Konsole (not the one with the chroot running) try from there:   sudo nano /mnt/etc/apt/sources.list
<stdin> pim: sudo lshw | less
<pim> stdin thanks, but can't I just scroll freely?
<yurimxpxman> where's the kde 4 wallpaper stored? I'd like to use it in kde 3
<jp89> k im in
<martijn81> ActionParsnip: sorry, that does not say me anything
<ActionParsnip> martijn81: some folks have accidentally compiled to there
<stdin> pim: shift + PgUp/Down should work too, but it depends on the buffer your terminal has to how much you can scroll
<ActionParsnip> martijn81: they may be in there
<genii> jp89: Good. So remember:  put a # in front of the few lines at top where it has something like "cdrom" in the line. Then ctrl-x to exit. Then Y key when asked to save. Then Enter key to have same filename.
<pim> stdin thanks
<ActionParsnip> martijn81: i'd uninstall and purge then reinstall
<ActionParsnip> martijn81: just do sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get clean; sudo apt-get --purge remove ktorrent; sudo apt-get install ktorrent
<genii> jp89: Then close that second Konsole and go back to the one in which chroot is running.
<jp89> k
<martijn81> ActionParsnip: thanks, but i already tried that; then i have the same error as you can read here: http://ktorrent.org/forum/viewtopic.php?t=2502&highlight=automoc
<martijn81> hey thanks, will do that too man!
<pim> stdin actually just using sudo lshw|less allowes you to scroll up and down as well
<genii> jp89: Back in the chroot, do: apt-get update                     then the suggested: dpkg --configure -a             then once more:  apt-get install linux-image-2.6.24-18-generic
<ActionParsnip> martijn81: dont specify kde4 when you install just put ktorrent
<stdin> pim: yeah, less replaces the terminals buffer so you can view huge files
<martijn81> ActionParsnip: no i want the kde4 version :D
<ActionParsnip> martijn81: uninstall ktorrent-kde4 and install ktorrent
<ActionParsnip> martijn81: it may give you what you need, make a choice
<martijn81> ActionParsnip: weird thing,  is that this package has worked for me before
<martijn81> ok
<pim> Hm strange I was suddenly logged out, is that normal?
<ActionParsnip> martijn81: i use kde4 upgraded from kde3 and have no issues, if you did the same you have kde3 libs it will use
 * genii sips his coffee and waits for a progress report from jp89
<Meradim> hi
<ActionParsnip> !hi | Meradim
<ubottu> Meradim: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<jp89> lol still busy running dpkg
<martijn81> ActionParsnip: i do not believe i am able todo such thing ;)
<yurimxpxman> do any of you know where the default kde 4 kubuntu wallpaper is located?
<Meradim> Someone expert in configuring wlan via pcmcia ?
<genii> jp89: OK. I'm gonna go for a cig. Back in a few minutes
<engineer> cig sigh
<ActionParsnip> martijn81: i dont follow
<stdin> yurimxpxman: somewhere in /usr/lib/kde4/share/wallpapers
<ActionParsnip> martijn81: ktorrent is the way man, works great
<jp89> genii: http://pastebin.com/d6635b494 error report
<yurimxpxman> stdin: thanks!
<ActionParsnip> martijn81: install php5 too and web control is yours :D
<ActionParsnip> yurimxpxman: awesome backgrounds at www.vladstudio.com
<martijn81> i do not think i am able todo such thing with upgrading from kde3. At the moment i just use the neon kde4 package from deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/project-neon/ubuntu hardy main
<ActionParsnip> yurimxpxman: i use underwater
<ActionParsnip> martijn81: try installing ktorrent instead of ktorrent-kde4
<genii> jp89: Please pastebin result of command:  apt-cache search linux|grep image
<martijn81> ActionParsnip: yeah, but then i need to re-import all my torrents, seeing ktorrent kde3 version uses other temp files
<martijn81> plus i will loose all my statics
<ActionParsnip> martijn81: then id let all your stuff come down and sort it out
<jp89> genii: http://pastebin.com/d6d4fa5a2
<ActionParsnip> then you're gonna have to live pluginless
<martijn81> hehe
<ActionParsnip> the bandwidth scheduling is sweeeet
<martijn81> i think i will wait on a new package
<martijn81> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ktorrent-kde4/+bug/234514 seems to be in progress anyway
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 234514 in ktorrent-kde4 "ktorrent 3.1 beta 2" [Undecided,In progress]
<ActionParsnip> martijn81: you could always get the source and compile them
<martijn81> bandwidth scheduling in ktorrent-kde4 is much more easier to use
<Meradim> hmm
<martijn81> no, them i would fail with some kind of automoc package failure i have never had before
<genii> Hmm.
<martijn81> then
<ActionParsnip> automoc?
<genii> !info linux-image-2.6.24-19-generic
<ubottu> linux-image-2.6.24-19-generic (source: linux): Linux kernel image for version 2.6.24 on x86/x86_64. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.24-19.34 (hardy), package size 17946 kB, installed size 60396 kB
<martijn81> yeah, never heard of that one before have you?
<ActionParsnip> martijn81: apparently not
<pim> Can I write the output of a command to a file?
<martijn81> http://ktorrent.org/forum/viewtopic.php?t=2502&highlight=automoc same failure as there
<martijn81> i hope someone knows though
<yurimxpxman> pim: command > filename
<pim> thanks
<ActionParsnip> martijn81: sudo apt-get install automoc from http://ktorrent.org/forum/viewtopic.php?t=2500
<martijn81> Package automoc is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<martijn81> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<martijn81> is only available from another source
<martijn81> E: Package automoc has no installation candidat
<jussi01> !find automoc
<ubottu> File automoc found in kde4libs-bin, kde4libs-dbg, kdelibs5-dev
<martijn81> hmmmm
<martijn81> :)
<genii> jp89: dpkg --remove --force-remove-reinstreq linux-image-2.6.24-19-generic; apt-get install linux-image-2.6.24-18-generic
<ActionParsnip> something to chew over dude
<martijn81> :p
<ActionParsnip> spain vs russia
<ActionParsnip> peace out
<Meradim> anyone expert in configuring wlan about pcmcia ?
<jp89> k it running
<pim> yurimxpxman thanks it works :p
<genii> jp89: Pastebin any errors, I'll be back in a minute or so
<yurimxpxman> pim: np
<jp89> k
<martijn81> jussi01: i tried to install kde4libs-dbg, the other two were already installed.... and i get this
<stdin> martijn81: if you're using the kde beta1 or beta2, there is a new automoc package
<jussi01> martijn81: also, you will probably get better answers in #kubuntu-kde4 :)
<martijn81> stdin: i use the neon nightly version AND the beta2 version, i am now logged in via KDM in the nightly session
<martijn81> ok
<stdin> then you need the automoc package
<martijn81> stdin: yeah but there does not seem to an unique one
<stdin> it's called "automoc"
<stdin> !info automoc kubuntu-members-kde4
<ubottu> automoc (source: automoc): automatic moc for Qt 4 packages. In component main, is extra. Version 1.0~svn805317-1ubuntu1~hardy1~ppa1 (kubuntu-members-kde4), package size 22 kB, installed size 100 kB
<yurimxpxman> are there any good KDE frontends to vim? gvim's all I've been able to find
<martijn81> yurimxpxman: there has been development on one, but they decided to stop doing so
<martijn81> forgot the name
<martijn81> stdin: ok but what do i have todo now, because i have this kubuntu-members-kde4 line in my /etc/apt/sources.list and i do not seem to get that package listed with apt-get
<genii> jp89: Did it return yet to a command prompt?
<zipper> I have a logitech mx518 mouse, and i want to re-map the "+" and "-" buttons. However, none of these buttons generate an input in xev. I've tried following this guide ( http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=219894 ) but with little luck. Anyone got an idea?
<jp89> yes but is this normal http://pastebin.com/d203d97b4
<martijn81> stdin: oops i seem to have forgotten that i commented that line out, i am very sorry!
<genii> jp89: No.  :/
<jp89> damn
<jp89> no surprise
<pim> Is it wise to add colour to your grub boot-menu?
<genii> jp89: From a second Konsole again:      sudo cp -aR /lib/udev/* /mnt/lib/udev/                    then back to chrooted Konsole and tiredly: apt-get install linux-image-2.6.24-18-generic
<genii> jp89: It looks like perhaps the original update messed up the udev subsystem there
<helpy> !backup
<ubottu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<martijn81> stdin: you saved my day!!
<jp89> here we go
<jp89> hmmm its dome
<jp89> *done
<genii> jp89: With the apt-get install part?
<jp89> ya
<genii> jp89: Good. Now cross your fingers and try to reboot from hard drive :)
<jp89> man im nervous
<genii> hehe
<jp89> ill see u hopefully with good news
<genii> jp89: If miserable fail, boot to livecd and return
<jp89> lol
<Avgustin_> hello to all p)
<mitsarionas> hi all
<StephanS_> spricht hier auch jemdand deutsch ? ^^
<genii> !de
<ubottu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<genii> StephanS_: Nein
<StephanS_> danke für die channel, aber sagt auch niemand was *g*
<mitsarionas> does anyone know about the status of intrepid alpha 1?
<genii> StephanS_: bitte
<genii> mitsarionas: I'm sure they know quite alot about it in #ubuntu-devel
<mitsarionas> oh thanx :)
<genii> mitsarionas: np
<mitsarionas> been checking for it twice a day... I'm getting bored without those daily updates :)
<jp88> genii: grub error 15
<jp88> i swear grub loves me
<genii> hehe
<kirkt> hey ppl, is firefox3 working for linux?
<z1pp3r> works for me
<kirkt> can i apt-get that somehow?
<genii> jp88: Hmm. I'm thinking it still has the old -19-generic entry perhaps as default. Are you able to get into grub with ESC and then choose the one we just put to boot up instead?
<jp88> doesnt give me that option
<z1pp3r> kirkt, sure
<jp88> usually it says press esc
<kirkt> whats the package name? firefox3 doesnt work it seems
<jp88> but this doesnt. just says error 15
<genii> jp88: Try pressing it even if you don't see it saying "PRess ESC"  etc etc
<z1pp3r> kirkt, firefox-3.0
<kirkt> thanks
<z1pp3r> np
<StephanS_> i think firefox 3 destroyed my hdd a few days ago *gg*
<jp88> k brb
<jp88> hope not
<StephanS_> system was winxp
<ellypho> Hey anybody gotta link to a how-to on getting e17 on ubuntu
<z1pp3r> more likely that winxp destroyed your hdd....
<genii> Ah, no big loss then
<jp88> seee u now now
<StephanS_> now, i have a new hdd and try to use linux....only fpr internet
<StephanS_> fpr =for
<StephanS_> but there is a problem with the pcmcia wlan card
<z1pp3r> wireless in linux can sometimes be a real b****
<genii> Especially Broadcoms
<StephanS_> last year i tried it with the dapper drake, but it didn't work
<StephanS_> today i download the new Kubuntu 8.04, but the pcmcia card doesn't work either
<lordnps> Hi everyone. Just finished installing kubuntu... anyone there who could give me a hand with a few things(getting compiz, firefox etc)?
<StephanS_> the card is from cc&c, an is part of the Gericom Hummer FX 5600, chip ist Realtek 8180
<engineer> sudo aptitude install firefox
<lordnps> engineer: mhm... not apt-get?
<engineer> sudo aptitude install compiz-core
<engineer> aptitude is better at handling dependencies
<z1pp3r> You ever had dependency problems with apt-get? I never did
<lordnps> engineer: I tryied installing compz in the desktop effects thingy, but it claims it cannot find "compiz-kde"
<engineer> z1pp3r i had
<_sourcemaker> i have installed the ubuntu server edition and it's working pretty cool... are there documentation to secure the server (LAMP) as well as installing security updates?
<engineer> and aptitude finds several solutions when stuff breaks
<lordnps> both are availble by default?
<engineer> both?
<lordnps> apt-get and aptitude
<engineer> yeah
<engineer> about compiz-kde
<lordnps> mhm... about the Desktop effects
<engineer> you must enable some repositories
<lordnps> mhm universe?
<genii> !info compiz-kde
<ubottu> compiz-kde (source: compiz): OpenGL window and compositing manager - KDE window decorator. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:0.7.4-0ubuntu7 (hardy), package size 103 kB, installed size 272 kB
<genii> Yes, universe
<lordnps> (I had a couple of weeks of ubuntu
<engineer> i had a couple of years
<lordnps> though kubuntu comes with much less stuff :(
<engineer> yep
<engineer> less bloat
<lordnps> anyways, I'm kind of new to this, How do I enable those repositories?
<lordnps> I'm in Portugal, it autoconfigured some portuguese servers
<lullideath> lordnps, you installed the kubuntu with KDE3.5?
<engineer> system -> softwre sources
<lordnps> lullideath: yes
<axel> Hello! Is there a program or extension for Firefox, Opera, Konqueror I can download the sites of a mediaWiki with?
<lullideath> i just installed the kubuntu with KDE4 remix, compiz is right in the repositoriy
<genii> Whats wrong with wget?
<pim> Thanks for the help everyone
<pim> bye bye
<lordnps> engineer: in system there's no software sources
<engineer> sudo aptitude install software-properties-kde
<lordnps> engineer: sure
<lordnps> engineer: done
<engineer> it should show up now
<axel> genii: Wait. I'm goint to try that.
<jp88> genii: im gonna kill ubuntu
<jp88> genii: esc doesnt work
<lordnps> engineer: it doesn't :((
<ShadowKnight> hello everyone
<lordnps> engineer: you mean in K-menu, system right?
<engineer> err
<engineer> sudo aptitude install software-properties-gtk
<engineer> try this one
<damien__> Does anyone know a good GBC/GBA emulator I can download preferably by a debian package, or that is easy to compile?
<lordnps> engineer: ok
<ShadowKnight> damien_ : vba
<damien__> Thanks
<ShadowKnight> http://vba.ngemu.com/ damien_ , here is the link
<lordnps> engineer: Doesn't find the package
<lordnps> engineer: this is getting ugly :\
<ShadowKnight> Does anyone know of audio recording problems in Hardy?
<pteague_work> how can i add the home button to my quick bar?
<lordnps> engineer: isn't there a conf file in etc that I can just edit?
<engineer> yeah
<lordnps> engineer: choosing manually the repositories?
<engineer> sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<damien__> ShadowKnight: Thanks
<ShadowKnight> pteague_work just drag and drop, no?
<mitsarionas> does anyone use amsn?
<ShadowKnight> np damien_
<lordnps> engineer: now what?
<engineer> uncomment lines that say universe and multiverse
<lordnps> engineer: mhm.. it's well commented
<ShadowKnight> So does anyone here know of audio recording problems in Hardy?
<engineer> ok read on then local_
<engineer> ok read on then lordnps
<pteague_work> ShadowKnight: i'm not seeing it in the K menu (konqueror is there, but i can't seem to modify links specifically in the quick bar) & the system menu won't let me drag & drop out of it
<ellypho> Does anybody know how to get E17 on Ubuntu
<lullideath> ellypho, i think i saw a tutorial about that on the forum
<ShadowKnight> pteague_work: open konqueror, and activate the navigation bar. On the top it should say "home folder"
<damien__> ShadowKnight: VBA keeps trying to open in WINE :/
<lordnps> engineer:
<ShadowKnight> Drag that to the quick bar
<ellypho> lullideath: THX
<lordnps> engineer: I think I got them
<engineer> sudo aptitude update
<ShadowKnight> damien__: you downloaded the windows version
<lordnps> engineer: now, I should update right?
<lordnps> engineer: yes, that
<ShadowKnight> damien__: you want the linux version
<damien__> ShadowKnight: I downloaded the linux version >_>
<lordnps> engineer: Dinner, brb, thanks by the help  xD
<engineer> lordnps use synaptic for package management: sudo aptitude install synaptic
<ShadowKnight> damien__: scroll down on this page http://vba.ngemu.com/downloads.shtml to Version 1.7.1
<pteague_work> ShadowKnight: ah, ok...  nifty, but it's not giving me the nifty little house... not a huge issue, but would be nice to figure out how to change icons :)
<ellypho> *Help* New ATI GPU gnome is using compiz, will boot go black then white all white cube lags
<delilaz> hello every1, I just installed kubuntu 6.06 two days ago and the mouse is acting up. By sudden movements or by a shake the mouse begins to open/change window eratically. Is there anything I can do????
<ShadowKnight> pteague_work: you're welcome
<damien__> ShadowKnight: I've got that one, but now when I click the VisualBoyAdvance executable, nothing happens :/
<pteague_work> nm, just figured the icon thing out :)
<ShadowKnight> The linux version is a tar.gz damien__ , is that what you have?
<ShadowKnight> You have to extract it into a folder
<damien__> ShadowKnight: I did, and I clicked the executable, and nothing happened
<ShadowKnight> damien__:  open a console
<ShadowKnight> run it in console
<pteague_work> hehe, open a console &...
<damien__> ShadowKnight: Oh okay
<pookey> hi all - I downloaded the KDE4 reloaded CD - bt when it bootsI 'm just left with an 'initramfs' prompt which appears to be busybox - no other output.  I've tried graphics safe mode, but have had no luck. any ideas?
<ShadowKnight> damien__:  like this : ./VisualBoyAdvance insertgamenamehere
<jussi01> pookey: try asking in #kubuntu-kde4 :)
<pookey> thanks jussi01 :)
<damien__> ShadowKnight, thanks I see :P
<ShadowKnight> damien__:  the games should be in the same folder as the emulator
<ShadowKnight> damien__:  you're welcome
<ShadowKnight> Now can anyone help me with my sound recording problems?
<ShadowKnight> Anything that records sound just hangs now (i.e.  sound recorder, Audacity). They worked in older Kubuntus
<ShadowKnight> Anyone know of such a problem?
<rickest> ShadowKnight: configured to use 'alsa'?
<ShadowKnight> Yes, I think. Do you know how to check that?
<rickest> ShadowKnight: I'd imagine it's set on a per-application basis
<ShadowKnight> Well then it's a bit more complicate  rickest . Audacity is set to ALSA but it doesn't record, yet it doesn't hang. Sound recorder is on OSS I believe, and it does hang.
<ShadowKnight> When I set Audacity to use OSS it hangs too.
<rickest> ShadowKnight: maybe run 'alsamixer' and make sure your mic is on/not muted
<ShadowKnight> I've heard of several problems involving PulseAudio, but as far as I can tell, my system's not running it.
<ShadowKnight> rickest: done that.
<ShadowKnight> rickest: but I'll double check, hang on
<rickest> ShadowKnight: ah, sorry then that's about the extent of my ability to help
<ShadowKnight> rickest:  Thanks anyway.
<ellypho> Can anybody help me with my ATI 1650 pro driver troubles?
<ShadowKnight> rickest: by the way, the problem doesn't involve the mic: it won't even take output audio.
<Guest58586> how can i remove anything that has a gui?, (including gmd, xorg, gnome, etc)
<genii> Guest58586: Install server edition
<Guest58586> how?
<rickest> Guest58586: download server .ISO and install that
<Guest58586> u already have an existing kubuntu install....
<ShadowKnight> Guest58586: Are you fluent in the command line?
<Guest58586> i***
<Guest58586> i know enough to be toublesome
<ShadowKnight> Guest58586: Do you want to be able to view graphic files?
<rickest> Guest58586: you could try 'apt-get purge kubuntu-desktop' then 'apt-get autoremove'. that might get everything GUI-related
<Guest58586> its a server so i need to remove anything unneeded
<rickest> Guest58586: however, a better plan would have been to install ubuntu-server from the start
<genii> Guest58586: Since they are mostly metapackages, removal with --purge of ubuntu-desktop kubuntu-desktop and xubuntu-desktop           if they exist there. Then you could run: sudo tasksel            and choose LAMP Server
<ShadowKnight> Guest58586:  then I'd agree with genii and rickest: get server edition.
<Guest58586> one problem, there is 200gb of stuff i cant loose....
<genii> You may need install of tasksel
<genii> Guest58586: The method I described
<rickest> Guest58586: if you "can't lose" that stuff then it should already be backed up  :-). then follow genii's advice
<Guest58586> rickest i am doing this on the backup server....
<Guest58586> i didn't have 4hours to wait for the server cd to dl so i just used the regular kubuntu cd
<rickest> Guest58586: frankly then, you're doing it wrong
<Guest58586> i had to do it in a rush...... boss is well a big rusher, can i use aptitude and select multipal packages at once to remove?
<rickest> yes
<Guest58586> how?
<Guest58586> i just see g to remove...
<ellypho> How does one disable all effects on gnome within the terminal?
<genii> Haste makes waste. But at your own risk:  sudo apt-get remove --purge ubuntu-desktop kubuntu-desktop xubuntu-desktop; sudo apt-get install tasksel; sudo tasksel                                 then choose LAMP install
<genii> Guest58586: ^
<rickest> ellypho: #ubuntu might be more helpful since they're on Gnome
<Guest58586> thanks genii, but when you have no time and it had to be done 3hours ago do you really have a choice?
<delilaz> hey again, I'm install hplip and it's stating that "adept_notifier is running, please quit package manager and press enter to continue" How do I quit it???
<genii> Guest58586: Yes. You tell the boss "Thats how long it takes."
<mitsarionas> there's still no way to hold a package on a specific version on adept, is there?
<Guest58586> and he says if its not done sooner your outta here......
<genii> Guest58586: They are used to it by the way
<delilaz> i'm not even running Adept, I'm in a terminal
<Guest58586> thanks for all the help :), i gtg lunch time :D
<rickest> mitsarionas: not really adept, I guess, but afaik adept will honor:  echo pkgname hold | apt-get --set-selections
<genii> Guest58586: Tell him if he wants someone else to do it, you'll gladly call the first available IT guy in the Yellow pages you can convince to come over and repair it. It will take about 4 hours to contact one, convince him to come over, etc etc. And if they want you to fill the new guy in on what is where, you'd better be making twice what they pay that guy since you obviously have seniority.
<genii> Bah. Too long typing
<mitsarionas> rickest: so it won't display the adept notifier icon when it finds an update to that package?
<rickest> mitsarionas: I'm not sure, I don't run the notifier app
<delilaz> Anyone know how I can quit package manager??
<mitsarionas> :/ thanx anyway... (i don't have a specific package in mind, just asked for knowing's sake) :)
<lordnps> engineer: back
<lordnps> engineer: are you still there?
<engineer> nao
<lordnps> engineer: portugues?
<lordnps> engineer: compiz install is working now xD Thanks
<engineer> anytime
<lordnps> engineer: finished installing, chose extra-effects
<lordnps> engineer: no working cube yet
<lordnps> engineer: btw, are you portuguese?
<engineer> stop highlighting me
<lordnps> sure
<lordnps> later you replyied with 2nao" portuguese for "no"
<engineer> and yes, i'm portuguese
<lordnps> tambem eu
<lordnps> However here, english is probably mandatory
<engineer> glad you figured that out
<reinhold> hi guys ...
<reinhold> can anyone help me please? ...
<reinhold> http://phpfi.com/327208
<reinhold> i tried to download, configure and make ,,, build myself clamav
<reinhold> it didn't work
<reinhold> http://phpfi.com/327208
<engineer> i don't understand german
<reinhold> what should i translate?
<engineer> fehler
<reinhold> that means error
<engineer> isn't clamav in the reps?
<rickest> reinhold: not to switch subjects but why not use clamav from the reps?
<reinhold> it is ... but it is a very old version that doesn't update the virus definition list
<reinhold> and i need the latest one to check some files i want to copy to a windows-computer
<reinhold> it shouldn't get any virus
<reinhold> or similar threats
<ActionParsnip> hey al
<Dunas> Hi. How would I access a file that had the same functions as Ubuntu's xorg.conf in Kubuntu?
<ShadowKnight> Hey ActionParsnip .
<ActionParsnip> Dunas: kdesudo kate /etc/X11/xor.conf
<ActionParsnip> oops, xorg.conf not xor.conf
<ActionParsnip> use autocomplte, you'll be fine
<eagles0513875> ActionParsnip: i is back lol
<ActionParsnip> eagles0513875: indeed so :)
<Dunas> Well, I'm thinking about changing from Ubuntu to Kubuntu, only problem being it's taken some work to get Ubuntu to work with my 1440x900 resolution and when I tried to install KDE and Kubuntu desktop, I think I pretty badly messed something up in Gnome. @_@
<eagles0513875> ActionParsnip: do you know much bout kernels and whats needed to compile them
<ShadowKnight> Dunas: so how does that stop you from using KDE?
<ActionParsnip> eagles0513875: compiler and the source
<eagles0513875> ActionParsnip: i have teh source
<reinhold> *is back soon*
<eagles0513875> ActionParsnip: thing is 3 ways to compile
<ActionParsnip> Dunas: backup the xorg.conf file, once you get your drivers installed, copy it back
<lucas__> he there, I am experiencieng a strange problem with hardy
<Dunas> ShadowKnight: Being perfectly honest I'm terrified of messing this install up.
<eagles0513875> ActionParsnip: ill figure it out now im not worried about it
<ActionParsnip> Dunas: just install kde-desktop and logoff and change your session at the login screen
<lucas__> do we need need to install some extra package to get printer drivers
<lucas__> ?
<lucas__> aka photosmart 7760
<ShadowKnight> brb folks
<pteague_work> good grief... i need to get off vmware in this windows crap
<ActionParsnip> eagles0513875: its pretty easy man, just dont pull something out that you need
<eagles0513875> ActionParsnip: i cant find the qtk++ that i need as well as the gtk++ pkgs if they even exist
<mkultras> hey what do you guys use for newsreader, and get binaries with ?
<ActionParsnip> lucas__: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=80060
<lucas__> ActionParsnip:  thx
<ShadowKnight> back
<eagles0513875> ActionParsnip: want a really easy script you can run to find out all current modules installed with their descriptions
<damien__> Does anyone know how to get my wii remote to work as a mouse? I tried this thing on ubuntu wiki but it didn't work
<lucas__> ActionParsnip: There is something strange though, In 7.10 the driver is available whereas it is not in hardy
<eagles0513875> damien__: thats an interesting idea lol never thought of using it as a mouse
<ActionParsnip> damien__: theres videos on youtube, requires destroying a mouse but its not too hard
<ActionParsnip> damien__: its not too useful though
<eagles0513875> rofl
<ShadowKnight> damien__:  I don't think it'll help you in playing emulated wii games either.
<ActionParsnip> you dont point at the screen you pitch and roll the wiimote
<damien__> ShadowKnight: I don't want to :P
<eagles0513875> ActionParsnip: outa curiosity how many customizations are available in the kernel
<ActionParsnip> eagles0513875: how do you mean?
<damien__> ActionParsnip: Damn, forget that them
<damien__> then*
<ActionParsnip> eagles0513875: you can basically make someting a module, part of the kernel or not available at all
<MrKennie> I've seen a remote control somewhere that can do that
<eagles0513875> ActionParsnip: how many questions are available in a kernel
<ActionParsnip> damien__: its fun but tbh it sucks
<damien__> Heh
<ActionParsnip> damien__: gimme a sec
<damien__> ok
<eagles0513875> ActionParsnip: usually have 3 options yes no and module i know what module does but what does yes option do
<ActionParsnip> damien__: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2KtFVlUaMRA
<damien__> ActionParsnip: Thanks
<szakulec> if you're interested, there's a text list of all your kernel's config options, and how they were set
<ActionParsnip> eagles0513875: if you want it to be part of the kernel then select yes, if not part or even as a module  choose no
<eagles0513875> ActionParsnip: once you compile cant you disable the module if you dont ned it
<eagles0513875> need*
<OneTwelve> lawl damien
<ActionParsnip> eagles0513875: module will compile its as a module so you can attatch it later but it is not part of your kernel
<eagles0513875> gotchA
<eagles0513875> so its there then u have to enable it when u need it
<ActionParsnip> eagles0513875: modules, yes they can be removed but things compiled as yes are part of the kernel
<eagles0513875> ok
<ActionParsnip> eagles0513875: you could make a monolithic kernel if you knew exactly what was going to be asked of it and it was never going to change
<reinhold> guys ,,, it just won't work!
<damien__> ActionParsnip: Does it need to be a laser mouse, or a ball mouse?
<eagles0513875> ActionParsnip: just wanna strip my kernel of unnecessary stuff
<eagles0513875> !ask | reinhold
<ubottu> reinhold: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<ActionParsnip> damien__: doesnt matter afaics
<eagles0513875> !patience | reinhold
<ubottu> reinhold: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<damien__> Okay
<reinhold> ;)
<ActionParsnip> damien__: its pretty crap though dont you think
<damien__> ActionParsnip: Well, I have nothing else to do :P
<eagles0513875> ActionParsnip: reason i want to do it is i have a bunch of intel stuff which i dont need cuz im on an amd and dont need nvidia stuff either im on ati this is a laptop
<eagles0513875> reinhold: whats ur problem bro
<eagles0513875> *you
<eagles0513875> your
<reinhold> sorry ... it's just that i need the latest version of clamav and i couldn't install it
<ActionParsnip> eagles0513875: then rip it out and it will make your kernel more efficient and smaller
<reinhold> the one in the repositories is to old
<eagles0513875> reinhold: you compiling from source
<ActionParsnip> eagles0513875: if you dont use your pci bus you can remove that
<ActionParsnip> eagles0513875: and bluetooth if you dont use it
<reinhold> i tried eagles0513875 it didn't work
<ActionParsnip> and so on
<eagles0513875> ActionParsnip: in regards to the pci buss would a pci xpress card fall under that
<ActionParsnip> eagles0513875: you'll have to google bro
<ActionParsnip> but you have that control
<reinhold> i typed the commands step by step
<eagles0513875> reinhold: yyou need to run sudo apt-get build-dep clamav
<reinhold> like the manual said
<eagles0513875> reinhold: that builds the dependencies for that pkg then you run ./configure make make install
<eagles0513875> ActionParsnip: i could put it as a module which wont hurt
<ActionParsnip> reinhold I installed from source, makes it the latest as the one in the repos is outdated
<ActionParsnip> eagles0513875: indeed
<eagles0513875> ActionParsnip: how often do repos get updated
<reinhold> so now what?
<ActionParsnip> eagles0513875: just wrench out what you dont need
<ActionParsnip> reinhold get the source and compile
<eagles0513875> did you build-dep command reinhold
<eagles0513875> ActionParsnip: i will
<reinhold> sudo apt-get build-dep clamav AND ./configure make make install ??
<ActionParsnip> reinhold: www.google.com
<reinhold> i have the source in a tar.gz
<reinhold> i unpacked it
<eagles0513875> ActionParsnip: you forgot /linux
<eagles0513875> ActionParsnip: what exactly is the kernel in repos which i should be looking for
<reinhold> so just a sec before i'm continueing
<ActionParsnip> eagles0513875: searching is easier imho
<eagles0513875> ActionParsnip: there are so many kernels
<eagles0513875> ActionParsnip: would it hurt to get latest one from kernel.org
<reinhold> how can i find the last bits of my previous attempt in installing clamav?
<eagles0513875> reinhold: for get em start from step one
<eagles0513875> reinhold: you in the folder of clam av
<ActionParsnip> eagles0513875: get the kernel source for the one you are using as its in repos so is stable
<eagles0513875> ActionParsnip: this is a test machine i dont mind having to re install
<reinhold> the one that has been created while compile and make installing?
<reinhold> i deleted it now
<ActionParsnip> eagles0513875: the source at kernel.org is a nightly snapsot but can be fun to play with
<reinhold> and erm ... i will come back some time later ...
<reinhold> a thunderstorm is heading this way ...
<eagles0513875> ActionParsnip: can i pm ya
<ActionParsnip> sure
<reinhold> i can already hear the thunders quite near my position
<reinhold> see you soon
<ShadowKnight> I've got to go everyone. See you all later.
<MrKennie> anyone else ever had problems with switching users in KDE where the current session would get killed?
<leftbas> kde 4.1 update complains that my key is invalid...how do i replace it? the instruction page doesn't say
<andrey_> привет =)
<leftbas> is that russian?
<andrey_> неподскажите как Аську настроить в Кубунту 8/04
<andrey_> no, Ukrainian ;)
<leftbas> i don't know if there's a ukranian kde channel
<eagles0513875> leftbas: wouldnt it fall under russian
<eagles0513875> !ru | andrey_
<ubottu> andrey_: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<eagles0513875> andrey_: that what you want
<leftbas> i wouldn't know, i don't speak or write either language
<eagles0513875> i have honestly never seen a ukranian language chan i think closest is russian
<leftbas> but i couldn't remember how to make that help text appear
<leftbas> kde 4.1 update complains that my key is invalid...how do i replace it? the instruction page doesn't say
<el-gokulo> KDE 4 support in #kubuntu-kde4
<leftbas> thanks
<BluesKaj> leftbas, don't worry about invalid keys , they aren't up to date most of the time anyway
<andrey_> !en как настроить другую тему в kde4?
<ubottu> andrey_: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Algyz> andrey_:  download themes from kde-look.org
<andrey_> дякую
<BluesKaj> !ru | andrey_
<ubottu> andrey_: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<Algyz> !ua | andrey_
<ubottu> Factoid ua not found
<Nyad> Hi. why is it that OpenOffice keeps opening my xls file in read only mode?
<Nyad> Hi. why is it that OpenOffice keeps opening my xls file in read only mode?
<Nyad> I want to edit it
<adflinux> alguien q  hable español
<adflinux> ??
<adflinux> o un  canal en español
<adflinux> porfa!!
<el-gokulo> !es adflinux
<ubottu> Factoid es adflinux not found
<el-gokulo> #ubuntu-es
<adflinux> graxxx
<Phantomas> hi can you tell me why when i test my cpu with pi it finishes later than on windows?
<Nyad> Phantomas, that's not a good test for cpu speed
<Phantomas> does ubuntu use more cpu resources without running apps than windows xp?
<Phantomas> Nyad: so what is a good test?
<Nyad> dunno, but if you want speed try xubuntu. I do find (k)ubuntu to be quite slow. windows is faster than this distro
<Nyad> but the rest are much better
<Algyz> Phantomas:  I think Ubuntu is better using resources
<Algyz> Phantomas:  try www.geekbench.ca test, you'll see
<Phantomas> hmm ok thank you boys/girls
<Nyad> Algyz, I don't think so, if I do a copy of say 6GB of data the entire system locks up and a freeze comes easily if I try to do anything other than wander off and make coffee while it copies, at a slower speed than windows does
<tct> xD
<testi> konqueror crashes when I use the filesize view and move a file to the trash while it is still constructing the tree
<Nyad> Hi. why is it that OpenOffice keeps opening my xls file in read only mode?
<Nyad> I can't edit it, but I need to
<Nyad> nvm
<Nyad> I fixed it
<ads_> hey wats a command to query the compiz version im running  (please) ?
<ads_> whats*
<engineer> apt-cache policy compiz-core
<freethinker> Hi! can anybody teel me how i can do somthin similar to kdesu dolphin but in gnome?
<Odd-rationale> freethinker: gksudo nautilus
<freethinker> thanks !!
<Roey> Hi, why do I get this weird error when mounting my SD card??  http://forums.opensuse.org/archives/sf-archives/software/345276-unable-mount-removable-media-hal-storage-removable-mount.html  <-- is there a fix for this?
<Odd-rationale> freethinker: why are you asking in a kde channel... :P
<freethinker> i also like kde
<freethinker> and no one was anwsering me on gnome channel
<Odd-rationale> freethinker: for ubuntu+gnome question, best to ask in the main #ubuntu channel.. :)
<gabspeck> amarok is showing incorrect year tags for some songs tagged with MusicBrainz
<gabspeck> has anybody else got this bug?
<linux_> hi
<linux_> :)
<Guest98057> turk varmi lan ?
<gabspeck> has anybody else who uses musicbrainz picard run into trouble with year tags in amarok?
<batata> opa
<batata> como faço para conectar numa rede windows?
<batata> um pc com windows outro com kubuntu
<engineer> sudo dhclient
<engineer> nfs or samba
<batata> o kubuntu ligado diretamente no pc com windows
<batata> so q eu num posso instalar o samba
<batata> pois num tenho internet
<batata> no pc com ubuntu
<batata> how may you serve?
<bastrasdf>  Hey everyone
<lordnps> Hi there, I'm having a problem... I've just installed KDE4, and I was messing around with the Themes, and something happened, that I don't know how to reverse: "System Settings" Icons, buttons, spaces everything are huge, and the program doesn't fit in a windows, nor can be resized to fit...
<lordnps> It's just weird
<lordnps> I've tried using smaller fonts
<lordnps> But even though the font size is reduced, the buttons still ocupy imense space
<lordnps> rendering me incapable of clicking "Ok" or "Aply"
<lordnps> Is there a roll back conf file that I can use somewhere?
<Rioting_pacifist> lordnps: possible,  but as i dont know which file it is you could try mv .kde4 .kde4~ (might be called something else) and that will get rid of all your kde4 settings
<lordnps> mhm... I'll try that
<lordnps> I have 3.5 here for restore
<lordnps> Just if something bad happens
<Rioting_pacifist> !kde4
<ubottu> KDE 4.0.5 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. Packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.5.php - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<Rioting_pacifist> lordnps:  not sure if anybody is about but they know about kde4 when they are^
<lordnps> Rioting_pacifist: I'll try the other channel
#kubuntu 2008-06-27
<Agent_bob> fellas !
<larfus> HMM
<larfus> oops
<Agent_bob> why does the "touch" command invoke modprobe if used in /dev/.static/dev/ ?
<Agent_bob> and of course modprobe fails because there is no hardware of that sort...   ?
<sigma_> hi guys. i'm running KDE4 with gtk-engines-qtcurve. It works well, but for some reason firefox is ignoring my font preferences - for example, file, edit, and all that are not Freesans. pidgin on the other hand respects these font choices.
<sigma_> what can i do to get firefox to fall in line?
<Agent_bob> if nobody here knows, maybe #firefox or...
<Agent_bob> !kde4
<ubottu> KDE 4.0.5 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. Packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.5.php - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<sigma_> thank you
<damien__> Hi, whenever I press a button on my keyboard, I can't move my mouse, anyone know how to fix it?
<Agent_bob> what plug are they ??
<damien__> Keyboard is PS/2 and mouse is USB
<damien__> I had no problems until today
<Agent_bob> damien__ hmmm sounds like a misconfiguration error in xorg to me.  but i'm no drip there.
<Schuenemann> I need help. I installed opensolaris and that messed grub up. Now I just have windows and opensolaris. How can I retrieve kubuntu?
<Agent_bob> "drip" == exSpert       spert = drip under pressure.
<ShadowKnight> Hey all.
<damien__> Agent_bob: How do I open xorg to check/modify?
<helpy> !virtualbox
<ubottu> virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available in !Gutsy as 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<Agent_bob> damien__ the standard answer is   "sudo dpkg-reconfogure xserver-xorg -plow"    but to manually edit the config (if you know how)  "ksdsu kate /etc/X11/xorg.conf"
<helpy> can you run a cd off of a virtual box ?
<Agent_bob> damien__ does it change anything to "unplug/replug" the mouse ?
<Agent_bob> helpy if it's setup right.
<helpy> hmm virtual box is installing. i'll need you in a bit
<helpy> :)
<Agent_bob> that of course assumes that "run a cd" means access the cd drive from the vb system
<Schuenemann> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<damien__> Agent_bob: let me try that, the command you gave me didnt work
<Agent_bob> damien__ commands i mentioned only affect "new xorg sessions"
<lsemple> anyone know how to get kmix to control the volume of my rear and center outputs on the back of my onboard sound card ?
<Agent_bob> i.e. logout required.
<damien__> Unplugging it didn't work
<damien__> Agent_bob: It said no command existed >_>
<Schuenemann> does anyone know if that wiki entry applies to "Lost grub after installing opensolaris" ?
<Agent_bob> damien__ exact error please
<Agent_bob> Schuenemann "lost grub" is "lost grub"  cause is irrelevent
<damien__> Agent_bob: Nevermind, I found a fix on ubuntu forums
<Schuenemann> Agent_bob: ok, guess I'll have to try that then
<Schuenemann> as soon as I find my livecd *sigh*
<Agent_bob> Schuenemann note.  you may have to manually setup the solaris boot section tho
<Agent_bob> i'm not sure if grub will auto config that or not.
<Schuenemann> is that difficult? I don't even know its FS
<Agent_bob> nay.
<Agent_bob> first see if it autodetects it,  if not we'll worry about finding it.
<Schuenemann> alright, thanks
<Agent_bob> hmmm process " 14920 tty24 S+ 0:00 grep -HiRe /z: .  "  seems to be stalled out or looping one'r t'other
<ShadowKnight> Brb everyone.
<ubuntu> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<helpy> ok my virtual box is not booting off cd
<helpy> says no bootable medium found
<helpy> !virtualbox
<ubottu> virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available in !Gutsy as 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<lsemple> anyone here know much about alsa ?
<lsemple> #alsa is dead
<Agent_bob> might just ask and see if you get an answer.
<lsemple> I was told to use hwdep with the alsa driver, because apparently "6stack-dig isn't correct for my codec", but I dont know how to do this
<ShadowKnight> hello all.
<dlee> hey guys, is this a good place to post a question about kde 4.1 beta2 packages?
<ShadowKnight> Yes, but no answer is guaranteed.
<lsemple> ShadowKnight: your having issues with alsa too huh
<ShadowKnight> yeah.
<dlee> well, I was wondering if anybody else was encountering problems with kontact in kde 4.1
<dlee> there are some incompatibilities with kdepimlib 4.1 that prevent any of the pim apps from starting
<lsemple> ShadowKnight: damn near impossible sometimes to get things to work
<ShadowKnight> lsemple: Yeah I know.
<ShadowKnight> lsemple: but audio recording isn't such a big deal, I can do without it.
<lsemple> I bought a new sound card and I cant even use it
<lsemple> lol
<Agent_bob> !supported
<ubottu> Factoid supported not found
<ShadowKnight> Oh well, my sound card's integrated. I thought maybe I should buy a regular one, but looks like it's no less trouble and a lot more money, eh?
<Agent_bob> !hardware
<ubottu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<lsemple> ShadowKnight: I wonder what would happen if you run your line out from your audio card straight into your line in ??
<lsemple> or mic in
<ShadowKnight> lsemple: I've done that, but recording from output is a lot cleaner.
<ShadowKnight> Thanks for the links Agent_bob
<jeisma> whenever i open my openoffice programs, the bar that has the minimize, maximize, and close buttons are gone
<jeisma> how do i put it bac?
<jeisma> back*
<Agent_bob> !kde4
<ubottu> KDE 4.0.5 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. Packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.5.php - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<jeisma> anyone know?
<dlee> jeisma: what version of kde are you running?
<Roey> Hi, why do I get this weird error when mounting my SD card??  http://forums.opensuse.org/archives/sf-archives/software/345276-unable-mount-removable-media-hal-storage-removable-mount.html  <-- is there a fix for this?
<dlee> Roey: have you tried mounting as user?
<Roey> dlee:  I can't seem to mount as a user.
<Roey> This comes on automount
<dlee> after the mount fails, go to the list of media devices in dolphin
<Roey> when I stick a USB thumb drive in the slot and KDE asks what to do with it; I say "open it in a new window" and I get that  message
<dlee> right click for properties
<Roey> dlee:  ok
<dlee> you'll be able to check a box that says something like "mount as user"
<Roey> ahh.. Interesting.
<Roey> dlee:  it works with CDs
<Roey> I don't know why it does not work with USBs
<dlee> so there is not "mount as user" option?
<Roey> let me check now
<tinfoil> anyone have problems getting pulseaudio to start after a gutsy->hardy upgrade?
<tinfoil> ie: the init.d script doesn't do _anything_
<Roey> dlee:  [x] Mount as user is already checked
<tinfoil> but pa can be started by a user and is fine
<dlee> Roey: for the USB drive?
<szakulec> shadowknight: my onboard sound for my media computer didn't work, so I bought a GWC usb soundcard
<ShadowKnight> Did that help szakulec?
<lsemple> anyone here know how to configure an intel sound card (onboard) in alsa ?
<szakulec> Shadowknight: it did- it was the first time I heard sound from the box in the 4 years I had it
<ShadowKnight> oh. cool.
<szakulec> Shadowknight: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16829126101
<ImLiz> Hello everyone, I have a dual-boot winXP/kubuntu and on the load up screen it shows the kubuntu partition 3x!! Why is that happening or how can I fix it????
<tinfoil> lsemple: did you look at asoundconf?
<szakulec> ImLiz: the extra entries are when the kernel gets upgraded
<szakulec> ImLiz: I wouldn't touch them, but if they are really bothering you, get a grub gui and remove them
<Roey> dlee:  aye
<ShadowKnight> cool. But I'd rather just fix my problem, since it's small.
<ImLiz> szakulec: thanks for the info, they don't bother me just that I thought something was going wrong :)
<lsemple> tinfoil: my sound works, but I dont think its using the correct codecs
<lsemple> tinfoil: http://pastebin.ca/1056818
<tinfoil> codecs for what?
<dlee> Roey: maybe unchecking it might work
<ImLiz> any grub gui in particular???
<Roey> dlee:  hmm ok
<Roey> dlee:  I will try.
<Roey> dlee:  same result
<Roey> dlee:  and fuse is loaded...
<tinfoil> if you do remove the extra boot choices manually, they'll just come back the next time the system runs update-grub
<tinfoil> which is anytime the kernel package gets updated by apt
<tinfoil> you _can_ modify /boot/grub/menu.lst to not add the extra options, and run update-grub yourself, read that file for details
<tinfoil> ie: i have to add noapic to all kernels, i have like 4 kernels installed, and they all get the same extra options
<dlee> Roey: if you're mounting as user, you have to be in a special group
<dlee> perhaps 'media' or 'usb'
<tinfoil> that reminds me, i can get rid of the old ones now that i figured out the hda->sda naming change thing
<Roey> dlee:  hmm.
<Roey> one sec.
<ImLiz> lol I rather just leave it alone then, thanks tinfoil
<dlee> Roey: try adding yourself to those groups
<Roey> g20:32:37 ~ groups
<Roey> roey adm dialout cdrom floppy audio dip video plugdev fuse lpadmin admin
<dlee> is there a usb group?
<Roey> dlee:  there is not
<dlee> are you using kubuntu or suse?
<Roey> dlee:  I thought this was supposed to work out-of-the-box, though?
<ImLiz> best option is to just change the order of the partitions to have winXP first
<tinfoil> yeah, since ubuntu's menu.lst has savedefault all around, you don't need to worry about, it'll just keep booting your last choice
<saso> how to add application to start at startup?
<dlee> I thought it was supposed to work out of the box as well
<genii> !autostart
<ubottu> To make programs autostart with your KDE session, you can make a link to it in ~/.kde/Autostart. The package 'kcontrol-autostart' makes a kcontrol item for handling items in that directory. For a complete guide, see http://jucato.org/kde/kde-autostart.html
<Roey> dlee:  does it work for you?
<dlee> Roey: what version of kubuntu are you running?
<dlee> it works for me
<saso> tnx
<lsemple> why does it say "realtek alc888" in kmix when my sound card is an intel ??
<dlee> or are you running opensuse?
<tinfoil> damn, i love my new system
<ShadowKnight> lsemple: that's what's in you settings. Did you change it to "autodetect"?
<ImLiz> One last question for today (I hope), How can I make another user have internet access???
<lsemple> hmm
<jals> hey, i'm having issues with system tray icons appearing as taskbar items, is there a way to fix this?
<tinfoil> i went from a duron 1200 (600 last year) with 512 MB PC133 memory to an Athlon X2 4200+(2200) with 2 GB PC2-5400 (DDR2-667)
<ShadowKnight> lsemple: are you running kde or gnome?
<jals> like the adept notifier and klipper are windows that won't close
<lsemple> ShadowKnight: yeah its on autodetect
<lsemple> kde
<tinfoil> and Radeon X1050 (poo) to Geforce 6150SE (less poo)
<tinfoil> AMD-V and the faster memory are so nice
<Roey> dlee:  HH
<lsemple> !alsa
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<dlee> Roey: see if there's a group named usb
<lsemple> Im just going to reinstall alsa
<lsemple> manually
<Roey> dlee:  there is no usb group
<Roey> dlee:  hrm, I was not in th e group 'fuse'.
 * Roey tries again
<Schuenemann> hey, how can I make my pendrive linux bootable?
<lsemple> tinfoil: asoundconfig does nothing
<tinfoil> asoundconf
<Roey> dlee:  no go.
<tinfoil> and asoundconfig does do something, it causes the shell to tell you "command not found"
<Roey> same problem.
<dlee> Roey: i'm out of ideas
<Roey> dlee:  heh, ok :)
<Roey> dlee:  do you know any other support people here?
<lsemple> well my kmix is saying I have a realtek sound card, when I have a intel sound card
<dlee> i'm not sure if there are any support people in here
<lsemple> and, most of the controls in kmix dont work
<dlee> i'm just a user myself
<genii> Roey: Are you in groups plugdev audi and video ?
<genii> *audio
<ImLiz> I added a new user to kubuntu but don't know how to make the new user have internet access. Can anyone help???
<genii> ImLiz: Add them to group called "dialout"
<jals> any ideas then? try icons in taskbar?
<tinfoil> read your pastebin again, it's a VIA audio system based on Intel's HDA spec
<ImLiz> genii: as the primary group?
<tinfoil> the actual chip that VIA uses is a realtek part
<genii> ImLiz: No. The group that is the same as their username is their primary group
<lsemple> what about arts ?
<genii> !intelhda | lsemple
<ubottu> lsemple: For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<ShadowKnight> Good night everyone, I gtg.
<ImLiz> ah ok, if thats the only step needed, thx genii
<lsemple> is that the "alsa sucks" article ?
<lsemple> thanks ubottu:
<genii> lsemple: It's on the manual compiling of ALSA driver, so possibly ;)
<lsemple> havent seen that article yet
<lsemple> ShadowKnight: take care
<NickPresta> Any idea why changing the Mouse section in xorg.conf would cause resolution to reset to 800x600?
<Roey> genii:
<Roey> genii:  19:27:27 ~ groups
<Roey> roey adm dialout cdrom floppy audio dip video plugdev fuse lpadmin admin
<genii> Roey: Hmm. looks OK there
<Roey> ok
<Roey> genii:  any special modules need to be loaded?
<Roey> fuse is loaded already.
<genii> Roey: Whats the filesystem on the usb drive again?
<Roey> vfat
<Ashex> aw damnit
<Roey> genii:  I can mount it as superuser just fine
<Ashex> amarok randomly lost the collection
<dlee> Roey: what's the error message you get?
<Ashex> I had it setup with a mysql database, and I just started it up, and there's nothing in there
<Roey> dlee:  http://rafb.net/p/Vs8wON22.html
<genii> Roey: Whats the command you are using?
<Roey> genii:  I just inserted an SD card into an SD card reader
<Roey> genii:  and KDE asks if I want to open it in a new window
<Roey> genii:  So I answer "yes"
<Roey> and I get a dialog showing that error.
<Schuenemann> how to add opensolaris to grub boot?
<genii> Roey: Yes I caught that part already. What I'm trying to discover is how "[20:59] <Roey> genii:  I can mount it as superuser just fine"
<Roey> genii:  sudo mount /dev/sdc1 /mnt
<genii> Roey: Good. Instead use like:    sudo mount -o users,rw /dev/sdc1 /mnt
<Roey> hmm
<Roey> genii:  what's the effective difference; I still can't automount usb drives under KDE (note: the system seems to be able to automount DVDs just fine)
<genii> Roey: The "users" switch allows regular users and not just admins to mount the drive
<Roey> genii:  ahhhh then surely you must be asking about /etc/fstab then.
<genii> "rw" is somewhat self explanatory hopefully
<Roey> aye
<Roey> genii:  but still, so it'll work for >this< usb but what if I connect more than one usb device?
<Roey> then I'd need multiple entries for each /dev/s?1 device?
<Roey> doesn't seem dynamic, like how it should be.
<genii> Roey: The options which can be in the /etc/fstab can also be specified on the command line syntax of the mount command, as you just saw with the -o switch
<Roey> genii:  right but what's the purpose of mounting it by hand when the System should be doing it automatically for me?
<Roey> besides..
<Roey> 21:08:27 ~  sudo mount -o remount,users,rw /dev/sdc1 /mnt
<Roey> 21:08:30 ~ umount /mnt
<Roey> umount: /mnt is not in the fstab (and you are not root)
<genii> Roey: I'd recommend to instead use UUID in the fstab and not /dev/name because usb device 1 van be /dev/sdc1 today and /dev/sdg1 tomorrow depending on the order you insert your removeable media. The uuid doesn't change no matter the /dev name
<Roey> genii:  hrm.
<Roey> genii:  how do I use uuid in the fstab?
<Roey> genii, what does your fstab look like?  Can you paste it to http://rafb.net/paste ?
<genii> Roey First to discover the UUID. Usually command:   blkid   does this
<Roey> I'll paste mine:  http://rafb.net/p/EBWCiC14.html
<Roey> genii:  alright
<Roey> genii:  doesn't seem to produce any output...
<Roey> genii:  (also, I thought it's supposed to detect and mount USB drives automatically, out of the box?)
<genii> Roey: My fstab as an example of using UUID there http://rafb.net/p/NsU32825.html
<Roey> aht hanks
<genii> Roey: Try           sudo blkid
<Roey> /dev/sdc1: UUID="4919-B0C9" TYPE="vfat"
<Roey> genii:  shoudl I have that in /etc/fstab?
<genii> Roey: So something then like a line of:  UUID=4919-B0C9 /media/disk01               vfat    errors=remount-ro 0       0
<Roey> ok
<genii> Roey: /media/disk01 should exist
<Roey> it does not exist
<Roey> I sitll don't understand thoughy why HAL isn't working here
<dlee> I think there's also the problem of different usb drives
<dlee> what happens if you borrow a friend's usb drive?
<dlee> you have to add another entry each time
<dlee> i think there's a way for hal to mount every new drive with the "users" option set
<dlee> i just don't know (or don't remember) how to change that setting
<jals> any ideas then? try icons in taskbar?
<dlee> but looking at the error message, it doesn't seem like it's hal's problem
<dlee> hal's not even receiving the message
<cadoo> What's a good ftp client?
<genii> Because I'm generally lazy I use Filezilla extension of firefox. But there are lots of others including just the commandline way.
<Schuenemann> cadoo, filezilla
<Schuenemann> right now I'm using bash ftp (I'm just downloading a file)
<genii> Schuenemann: Yup, I do that as well especially on server version without gui
<Schuenemann> genii, the problem is that it doesn't tell me the download speed or how much I've downloaded so far
<genii> Schuenemann: There is a progress indicator if you wanted it, although it's just hashmarks on the screen :)
<cadoo> yeah I guess I'll just deal with the ugly gtk
<Moonstorm> !dvd
<ubottu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<Schuenemann> genii, I don't see anything, just 150 Opening BINARY mode data connection for dsl-4.4.2.iso (52162560 bytes)
<dlee> cadoo: dolphin works
<Schuenemann> wget provides those hashmarks
<genii> Schuenemann: Look in ftp manpage for "hash"
<Schuenemann> genii, oh, well... now it's too late. But next time I will
<cadoo> dolphin it is just took me a while to figure out how to get the ftp drop down
<Art_> Has anybody had any luck getting xsane 0.995 to work in Kubuntu 8.04?
<Dunas2> Hello... I'm installing Kubuntu right now, are the settings to make 1440x900 listed in the Ubuntu wiki the same as the ones needed for Kubuntu?
<genii> Dunas2: Should work yes. If they say somewhere   gksu gedit     replace that with  kdesu kate          but thats about all
<Dunas2> genii: Ah, good... thanks... the big thing is that that took me forever to get working with Ubuntu. Then I tried installing KDE4 Kubuntu desktop and it appears to have screwed up the entire previous install upon uninstallation (speakers no longer work, etc) but I liked the look of KDE, so here goes.
<lsemple> why does it say I have a realtek sound card in my codecs when I have an intel ?
<TEA-TOO> this was answered earlier
<shafada> hi
<lsemple> well I am following that article on how to configure alsa for intel sounds cards, but it asks to find out the type of card being used, so I did that, and it says realtek
<genii> lsemple: Basically because Intel makes a lot of chips for a lot of different manufacturers and the different manufacturers just slap their own stickers or vendor codes on it.
<lsemple> crazy, so my intel is a realtek then?
<genii> lsemple: Your Realtek-branded card is an Intel at heart.
<lsemple> ahh
<Roey> dlee:  I already have a USB drive connected, btw
<Roey> er
<Roey> I thought I did
<Roey> I don't, nevermind
<Roey> it's not on.
<Roey> ((external USB hard drie)
<Roey> *drive
<ShadowKnight> lsemple: You still here?
<lsemple> yeah
<lsemple> now I have no sound :(
<ShadowKnight> Oh. Well I managed to fix mine! I don't know what I did, but I screwed around in alsamixer till it worked.
<ShadowKnight> btw, it also detects realtek for mine, it doesn't seem to matter.
<ShadowKnight> you should also try messing around a bit. It might help.
<ShadowKnight> lsemple: what did you do before you lost sound?
<lsemple> in the middle of following the instructions on this page https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<ShadowKnight> did you uninstall anything.
<ShadowKnight> ?
<lsemple> well my card is an alc888
<lsemple> so now I just have to configure alsa to use those codecs
<ShadowKnight> Oh... good luck.
<ShadowKnight> But remember, if it still doesn't work after you're done, mess around with Alsa mixer.
<BluesKaj> lsemple, don't forget to fool with the kmix switches and settings too
<lsemple> I think I got it figured, I just edited /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base, and changed options to snd-hda-intel model=auto
<Schuenemann> where can I find instructions on how to add opensolaris to grub menu?
<selckin> google?
<Schuenemann> anything more specific?
<lsemple> ok
<BluesKaj> ask in #solaris maybe ?
<lsemple> now I have sound but it is very quiet, and I have no "input" section in kmix
<BluesKaj> lsemple, have you set up the level ctrls in alsamixer, and Unmuted the relavent sliders?
<lsemple> I think its this one "6stack-dig"
<lsemple> no I havent
<lsemple> alsamixer doesnt work
<lsemple> I get errors
<lsemple> same as alsamixergui
<lsemple> alsamixer: function snd_mixer_load failed: Invalid argument
<BluesKaj> in the terminal type, alsamixer
<lsemple> alsamixer: function snd_mixer_load failed: Invalid argument
<BluesKaj> the driver isn't installed in that case
<lsemple> ok how do I install the drivers then, I've installed every alsa package I could find already
<BluesKaj> lsemple, just for the sake of curiosity what output does cmnd give : cat /proc/asound/cards
<dunas> Hello! Is there a service like the restricted drivers program for Ubuntu that Kubuntu has?
<BluesKaj> yup
<lsemple> lsemple@TIR:~$ cat /proc/asound/cards
<lsemple>  0 [VT82xx         ]: HDA-Intel - HDA VIA VT82xx
<lsemple>                       HDA VIA VT82xx at 0xfebfc000 irq 23
<dunas> BluesKaj: How would I access that?
<Odd-rationale> dunas: yes. try running jockey-kde
<BluesKaj> lsemple,  asoundconf set-default-card "HDA VIA VT82xx"
<BluesKaj> lsemple, including the quotes
<lsemple> ok, did that, no output
<lsemple> testing now
<lsemple> BluesKaj: that did nothing I have the same problem
<lsemple> kmix has no input section, and the volume is very quiet
<BluesKaj> lsemple, check around the intel audio site for a linux driver
<lsemple> and alsamixer gives me: alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such device
<lsemple> yeah I think I got it
<Guest72562> Hi room I was wondering how one can make the root folders inaccessible to other users?
<lsemple> nice
<lsemple> I fixed it all by myself !
<Admiral_Chicago> Guest72562: they typically are...
<lsemple> woo hooo !
<Guest72562> Admiral_Chicago: indeed most are, but certain ones I created I can access the subfolders signed in as another user.
<mrksbrd> can u rip cd's with amarok?
<BluesKaj> lsemple, good , I'm happy for ya
<BluesKaj> yup
<mrksbrd> don't see anything related to "rip cd" or anything close
<dunas> What should I do to an xorg.conf server using Kubuntu to get it from 1024x768 up to 1440x900
<dunas> ?
<BluesKaj> mrksbrd, to make sure : sudo apt-get install libxine1-ffmpeg
<Guest72562> mrksbrd: k3b is for ripping cd's I believe
<mrksbrd> ok ty
<BluesKaj> ripping isn't burning
<Admiral_Chicago> mrksbrd: K3b is what you want
<BluesKaj> ripping with k3b can be done by converting files
<mrksbrd> i'll try both....thanks guys
<Schuenemann> dunas, I just added 1440x900 in the modes sections
<Schuenemann> I mean in the modes entry of the display subsection of the screen section
<BluesKaj> yeah mrksbrd, you guys who convert wav from cds to mp3s. I forget it's for your music players. I stick with wav files if possible for the audio quality. Never paidmuch attention to the ripping option in k3b. Din'y mean to lead you down the wrong road there.
<Schuenemann> BluesKaj, why wav instead of flac?
<tbearden_> hi all
<BluesKaj> I don't burn much to cd , I have my music server here running thru my TiVo in the TV room where the sound system is.
<tbearden_>  any idea why ndiswraper won't work on a broadcom unless I load and unload ssb first?
<navetz_> can someone please tell me how to record audio input please?
<dunas> Getting closer...
<BluesKaj> navetz_, live audio, cd audio, what kind of audio from what source ?
<navetz_> BluesKaj: sorry, microphone.
<BluesKaj> navetz_, audacity is one
<dunas> Can someone help me figure out why my xorg.conf won't allow me to hit 1440x900 when I know this monitor is capable of it?
<navetz_> BluesKaj: I have issues with audacity, whenever I record something and try to play it, it says Error while opening sound device.
<dunas> Can someone please help with this problem? It's driving me insane.
<BluesKaj> dunas, you can set the monitor drivers up in system settings /monitor & display/ admin mode/hardware/configure
<dunas> BluesKaj: Which I did- it's currently using a restricted Nvidia driver, or it should be. The problem is that even with that it's not registering 1440x900.
<BluesKaj> nope, not the graphics card driver , the Monitor driver
<dunas> ...monitor driver?
<Phoenix92x> hi. I'm running kubuntu 8.04 and am having some sound trouble. I have a 5.1 speaker system and a video file with 5.1 ac3 sound but when playing back 5.1 sound over vlc, smplayer and kaffeine it seems as if there are entire channels missing when I switch to 5.1 sound. 4.0 and stereo work fine. If someone could help me figure this out I would greatly apprecaite it
<BluesKaj> dunas, is your monitor listed ?
<dunas> BluesKaj: No, and that's the thing, I managed to force it to work in ubuntu, but now it's giving me a fit over it again in Kubuntu.
<BluesKaj> navetz_, in kmix , make sure your mic input is turned on .
<dunas> I remember manually having to edit the xorg.conf, but people were able to provide me with things I needed to do there.
<navetz_> BluesKaj: it is.
<BluesKaj> dunas, hang on ... there should be a monitor listed , could be pnp or custom , or generic . If you use the admin mode and config the monitor , it should be listed in the drop down
<BluesKaj> navetz_, does you sound system work other wise , like listening and recording from cds etc ?
<navetz_> BluesKaj: yes, but I did have to install the sound drivers on my own because they didn't work out of the box
<ShadowKnight> lsemple: still here?
<BluesKaj> navetz_, ok that's pretty normal. I'd just do a search for apps that do line input recording . Odd that audacity isn't working.
<Schuenemann> dunas, did you add that resolution to xorg.conf?
<dunas> BluesKaj: There is, sort of. I'm using Generic LCD 1440x900.
<dunas> Schuenemann: Yeah, I did, only it's still not showing up.
<Schuenemann> dunas, is it a LG? Mine isn't in the list either
<BluesKaj> dunas, so there isn't any other model of your monitor brand in the list ?
<dunas> Schuenemann, BluesKaj: No. This is an Acer P191w, not very good at talking with the GPU but it gets the job done.
<BluesKaj> dunas, it might be worth trying to find a driver at the ACER site before going any further with xorg.conf editing .
<dunas> BluesKaj: The frustrating thing is I had an xorg.conf set up that made it work, just earlier today.
<Schuenemann> dunas, maybe you still have that file
<Schuenemann> as a backup
<dunas> Schuenemann: No... long story short, I had to do a clean install because I got a little overambitious trying things.
<Schuenemann> eh
<Schuenemann> heh*
<BluesKaj> dunas , graphics card is ?
<dennister> hi channel...looking for some advice from an experienced install person :-)
<selckin> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<BluesKaj> hi dennister , depends what you mean by " experienced " :)
<dennister> what would cause a computer to completely stall during an installation, no matter what ubuntu cd ur using? minimal (gutsy), server (gutsy) even hardy livecd won't start
<dennister> i've checked the cds for defects, none, this same pc has had ubuntu on it before...
<BluesKaj> prolly the HAL...the hardware isn't being recognized and the generic default fallback stuff doesn't work
<dennister> BluesKaj: hey there :-) long time no chat
<BluesKaj> hey again dennister ..hows things ?
<dennister> yes, but the first time I installed kubuntu on this same pc it went in without a hitch...only thing that's changed is the cpu (lower duron)
<dennister> this morning I was able to at least load ubuntu hardy's livecd...now it hangs with that, too
<ShadowKnight> lsemple: Congrats on fixing it.
<dennister> BluesKaj: as to how it's going with me, do urself a favour: don't ask! :-)
<BluesKaj> well, apart from the problem at hand then :)
<BluesKaj> dunas , check this site , you might find some settings in the conf file that apply to your setup ,IF you are running a Nvidia card
<dennister> i even tried finishing up my pxe install server...but am getting nowhere...all these howtos that are online keep referring to other howtos, which end up being out of date...and when you think ur done a difficult section, the howto tells you a simpler way! <argh!!!>
<BluesKaj> dunas, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=788699
<dennister> wtf don't they put the simpler option first?!!!
<dunas> BluesKaj: Got it working independently, bookmarked a pastebin with the info in it using firefox and foxmarks for future reference and/or usage.
<dennister> needless to say....this is one frustrated mother here
<dunas> BluesKaj: Speaking of firefox, is there a command in Kubuntu to install FF3 and its nonfree addons (flash, java etc) like there is Ubuntu?
<BluesKaj> bummer dennister , wish i knew more about it
<tinfoil> dunas: same command
<dennister> genii: u awake?
<dennister> BluesKaj: hey, ur moral support means a lot :-)
<dunas> tinfoil: Ahh... refresh my memory a little? >.o This morning seems so long ago.
<tinfoil> kubuntu is just ubuntu with KDE instead of GNOME
<genii> dennister: Somewhat. It's been a long day.
<dennister> ahhh, ok, well do u have plans for the weekend?
<tinfoil> dunas: if you know apt-get or aptitude, they're still part of kubuntu, if you use synaptic, find adept manager in the K menu, it's the same type of tool
<el1te> hey all....anyone remember i was here a couple days ago talking about a tv-card oscilloscope project i was working on and that i needed btaudio module?
<BluesKaj> dunas, you cans till use synaptic in kde as well as adept and apt
<BluesKaj> still
<tinfoil> that too ^^
<dennister> genii: look up ^^^^ and read my kibbutzing...I need someone like you and it may take too long tonight if ur tired
<dunas> tinfoil: I know, I'm just having trouble remembering the commands. ><
<dennister> genii: at this rate I can have you over and pay a consulting fee, lol
<tinfoil> synaptic and adept are GUI tools, you just read the buttons and click the good ones
<genii> dennister: I'm leaving for Tweed on Sat afternoon, gone for a week.
<sub[t]rnl> genii➜ heyas.  long time no see  eh?
<dennister> genii: shoot
<genii> sub[t]rnl: Hiya :)
<tinfoil> also, anyone have a recommendation for an efficient and quiet low power PSU?
<sub[t]rnl> dunas➜ sudo apt-get install firefox-3.0
<el1te> can someone look at a project im doing and tell me if it can be done with kubuntu 8.04 kde remix
<tinfoil> low power, like around 300W
<genii> dennister: Wek after that I'm back in Toronto for part 2 of vacation
<dunas> sub[t]rnl: Thank you. =D
<genii> *week
<asobi> will repo ever have second life?
<sub[t]rnl> nice g, enjoy yourself. :P
<dunas> sub[t]rnl: What's the non-free command? sudo apt-get install firefoxnonfree?
<dennister> genii: perhaps you'd like to earn a few bucks during week 2 then?
<tinfoil> install the firefox package instead if you're on hardy, that way you'll get updates automatically
<dennister> to better enjoy the rest of week 2? :-)
<genii> dennister: Setting up your PXE server? ;)
<sub[t]rnl> dunas➜ not sure.
<dennister> yep...i've tried, and made a mess
<dunas> Firefox... package? @_@
<tinfoil> 'apt-get install firefox' instead of firefox-3.0
<genii> dennister: Talk to me after I get back
<genii> dennister: (next Sat, I'll be on here like usual)
<tinfoil> and there is no meta package with all the nonfree stuff, you need to do those your self
<BluesKaj> dunas , flashplugin-nonfree and just install FF the normal way
<dennister> genii: ok...will continue to struggle...
<tinfoil> i'd recommend searching for info about aptitude and/or adept
<tinfoil> IMHO, it's better to learn your tools than memorize specific commands
<dennister> ok, just thought of one thing I haven't tried yet for Scott's machine...leave the pxe for another day
<sub[t]rnl> and heyas BluesKaj.  good to see the old faces.
<el1te> when someone has a minute msg me if you got a little time to help me with a project i working on
<tinfoil> 'man aptitude' if you like CLI, just run Adept Manager and hit the help if you like GUI
<BluesKaj> hi sub[t]rnl ...think i prolly know you by a diff nick perhaps ?
<dunas> BluesKaj, tinfoil, sub[t]rnl: thanks to all three of you guys, managed to get all of that up and running at long last.
<BluesKaj> dunas, np, glad to help
<BluesKaj> getting late here ..sacktime for me . nighty night all
<Alex_G> Could anyone help me with Ubuntu?
<dunas> Now how the heck do I convince Kubuntu that I want to have Firefox as the default, not Konqueror...
<genii> BluesKaj: Night
<dunas> BluesKaj: 'Night.
<genii> asobi: You mean will someone host a repository of for instance Warty so you could keep using it?
<inaety_> My iPod mounts to "/media/DANNYS IPO" but when I enter that in the amaroK iPod configuration it says it cant be found
<sub[t]rnl> dunas➜ systemsettings -> default applications -> web browser
<genii> asobi: Or will the program Second Life ever be in the repositories?
<asobi> latter
<mr---t-> dunas: go into preferences in ff and check make this my default browser
<genii> asobi: Probably not
<asobi> :/
<mr---t-> or above
<asobi> is it safe to install from outside of repo?
<el1te> does kubuntu 8.04 live cd have all the stuff in the kernel "BUILT-IN" or is almost all of it "MODULES"
<genii> asobi: You could always ask them in #ubuntu-devel if anyone is working on it, or if why no, then why not. Likely because closed sources
<asobi> thanks
<genii> el1te: Almost all is modules
<el1te> genii do you know if this is "M" snd-bt87x
<el1te> cause i need to modify and reload it
<genii> el1te: Definitely a module
<el1te> sweet
<el1te> genii could you have a quick look at something for me please
<genii> el1te: At this point i can't get into a lengthy help session. But I'll take a peek.
<el1te> k 1 sec i pastebin it
 * genii sips and waits for a pastebin url or something
<el1te> http://pastebin.ca/1056924
<el1te> ok he has an ensoniq scard instead of my onboard sound in that guide thats only thing different
<el1te> besides OS of course
<el1te> i jsut want to know if i would be able to get that to load correctly since i will be using live cd
<genii> e\
<genii> bah
<el1te> :)
<el1te> what you think
<genii> el1te: Right now when I read it it's not making sense. But I'm very tired.
<el1te> the bt878 module is for the tv-card sound device
<el1te> i need to reload the module....hes doing it in /etc/modprobe.conf to make it permament
<el1te> how you spell that
<dennister> well, the other, older drive is working better than the newer one in this attempt
<el1te> basically line 20-22 is what i wondering i can do?
<dennister> we'll see if it gets past 83% (kernel)
<dennister> that's where it hung during the one instance today where it actually got that far
<genii> el1te: I think slot0 and slot1 get determined by the order they are plugged into motherboard (pci slot 1 thru whatever) So whichever has lower pci id should be card0       "slot1" or so I'm not usre is valid syntax
<lsemple> why whenever I change songs in amarok, it gives me an error saying "xine was unable to load any audio drivers",
<lsemple> but when I reset amarok, it plays for the first song, but I get the same error when I go to switch to the next song
<genii> el1te: It's been a 17 hour day so far, so mind is not so sharp right now :)
<dennister> how's hardy doing, anyway...are people still complaining? I still have difficulty with dvd's in my one installation, but that server is the only one where samba is working flawlessly
<genii> dennister: pulseaudio and the new xorg.conf setup are giving ppl headaches.
<dennister> and every once in awhile the hardy server gives me a bad, too-big resolution
<epimeth> I've had zero problems with it on my lappy... except for with visual effects but thats nothing to do with hardy
<dennister> genii: not having a prob with audio, just the xorg...a ctrl-alt-backspace returns my proper resolution, but it's still annoying
<genii> dennister: Also in kubuntu specifically, kde3 vs kde4 is going on. kde3 will not be supprted after a time so we will have to get used to kde4 eventually.
<epimeth> nooooooooo
<epimeth> say it aint so!
<genii> epimeth: ?
<genii> epimeth: heh kde4 ?
<epimeth> yup
<dennister> i was hoping to put hardy on my son's pc here that I'm working on now, but dvd's are crucial to his needs, so it's gutsy
<genii> epimeth: Sad but true. The KDE team upstream will not be maintaining the 3.x
<dennister> genii: do u know when they're going to stop?
<genii> dennister: No.
<genii> At least not yet
<epimeth> although... I'm sure that by 4.2 or so I'll be happier with it
<genii> Maybe. The 3.x series didn't really start to get good until 3.3 or so
<joker> hi all
<dennister> well, i have some time here with scott's machine, so if i ever get gutsy server installed here, and multimedia working, i may upgrade it to hardy afterwards...to see if the gutsy-->hardy dist-upgrade wrecks the dvd/cd stuff
<dennister> i've refused the dist-upgrade option every time its offered on my other two servers
<epimeth> dennister: hardy is LTS tho.. so these problems will definitely be solved within the next year or so :-)
<epimeth> however, I'm *still* waiting for VPN support :-(
<genii> 8.04.1 is supposedly sometime in July
<epimeth> kde VPN support... gnome is great
<dennister> ok, the installer on scott's machine is up to 83%, the linux-image...we'll see if it actually goes in this time
<epimeth> dennister: have you tried low lever formatting the drive?
<dennister> epimeth: because its LTS, I was quite anxious to start using it when it came out, but I was sorely disappointed...usually ubuntu
<epimeth> dennister: cuz I've had problems with bad sectors killing installs.  a LLF fixed it up
<genii> dennister: If you catch me at work tomorrow I could pastebin my preseed file for totally automated. I can't get there right now since it's not diretly connected to internet.
<dennister> 's new releases work beautifully...but hardy broke that pattern for the worse
<dennister> genii: i'm afraid i'm at the cnib tomorrow, so not near a computer myself
<genii> dennister: OK. Another time then
<epimeth> I know lots of people had problems, but I strongly believe its a hardware thing.  this lappy is a dell and about 2 years old and I never had a problem
<dennister> genii: when u get back is ok...it's going in!!! whipeee!!!
<dennister> at 93% with mini.iso
<genii> epimeth: This laptop is about a year old (a Gateway) and everything from 6.06 up ran without a hitch except for my HDA soundcard
<dennister> looks like it was the drive...mothing really tests ur optical drives like a linux installation
<el1te> can someone tell me why mirc in windows connects to freenode fine but konversation always hangs in the status window
<genii> dennister: Yup. I find the Mitsumi cd drives fail a lot. LG has never done me wrong however.
 * genii wants another Plextor when he gets the $
<el1te> i set my router to use the linux box as far as port forwarding for 113 and 6666-6669
<dennister> genii: hey, i have an external plextor here now
<el1te> i have to switch to my windows box just to chat in here
<genii> dennister: I have a SCSI3 external Plextor but the speeds suck since it's an older one now
<el1te> its stupid
<genii> el1te: Try using port 8001 from konversation
 * epimeth wants a new Lenovo... mmmmm
<dennister> LG's are usually very good...both of them in scott's machine are lg, so I'll have to really clean his dvdrw one...that's the newer one that was giving me probs today...using the older cdrw/dvdrom now, and it's going ok
<dennister> genii: this one I have here is probably the same
<dennister> but I got an absolutely huge wacom tablet last night
<dennister> the size of a tower, for crying out loud
<epimeth> dennister: thats what *she* said.
<genii> dennister: Cool. I have an ancient Summagraphics that has a surface of 11x17  but needs a new power supply
<dennister> well, i haven't tested this one yet, but after i get scott's machine done I may, because he's the only artist I know who might be able to get some use out of it
<dennister> this surface is like 18x24...or larger
<dennister> epimeth: "she"???
<jessica> how can i install kde but without all the apps
<genii> With great difficulty
<dennister> lol
<epimeth> dennister: yea... "huge 'wacom' tablet.  wink wink, nudge nudge
<dennister> ahhhh
<dennister> sexual joke
<dennister> <-------female
<genii> jessica: the package of kubuntu-desktop is a metapackage which has all the applications as dependencies. But if you remove it then all the apps go as well. If you only install the package of kde then you also need to manually install for instance each application even the basic ones manually. This includes the login manager.
<dennister> we don't think like u guys do...about sex all the time
<epimeth> jessica: install the kde-core package
<jessica> ok thanks epimeth
<epimeth> dennister: my girlfriend says that sooooo much more than I do
<yuriy> genii, jessica: you can remove kubuntu-desktop without removing anything else. but by default if you try to remove it with e.g. aptitude it will want to remove all the other stuff too
<epimeth> jessica: no worries :-)
<epimeth> dennister: and you can't tell me you've never heard the "thats what he/she said" line before!
<dennister> ok, now the mini.iso installation has hung at the selecting software stage (at least core system is installed!)...keyboard's totally frozen
<dennister> epimeth: yes, i've heard it, but not in the context of kubuntu irc channel
<epimeth> jessica: I'd suggest you also install kdm, amarok, adept, and konversation at the very least
<epimeth> dennister: well now you have! :-)
<genii> dennister: It will likely need to time out trying to reach a repository
<jessica> thanks
<dennister> lol...i'm gonna have to shut the machine down before grub is isntalled...gonna need some help afterwards, methinks
<epimeth> genii: isn't the only default rep the cd/dvd?
<jessica> lol i have school in 3 hours and i havnt slept yet
<dennister> genii: it's at the choosing software stage...i cannot use any keyboard buttons at all...not alt-F4 to get to konzole, tab, enter...nada
<jessica> #kubuntu-offtopic
<epimeth> jessica: we've all been there :-)
<jessica> oops
<jessica> i forgot the join thing
<dennister> i'd agree with you if i'd had a chance to choose any software and it's been asked to search the repositories, but it hasn't
<jessica> there we go
<jessica> lol sorry about that everyone finding tierd is taking most of my brain power
<dennister> epimeth: i'm using the minimal install cd...not the livecd or alternate cd...so all packages would be downloaded
<epimeth> dennister: there's a minimal install cd?  I was wondering what you meant by mini.iso
<dennister> now u know...with less than 10MB, there's less chance of a needed file not being read by the drive
<ricardo> hola hello
<ricardo> Que hacen, what's up?
<epimeth> dennister: anyhoo... off to bed.  work tomorow :-)
<dennister> epimeth: they don't publicize the existence of these mini.isos much
<dennister> good night
<epimeth> surprising, actually... please send me a memo with its location?
<dennister> genii: gonna shut machine down, may need help
<dennister> epimeth: if i see u again, i'll give you the link
<dennister> googling might pinpoint it
<epimeth> dennister: just /memoserve epimeth URL
<epimeth> dennister: pleeeeease
<genii> dennister: I'll be here not much longer. In fact likeley less than 15 minutes
 * epimeth gives dennister puppy dog eyes
<dennister> oh..lol
<epimeth> dennister: erm... /msg memoserv
<dennister> genii: ok, well don't worry about me...i may be able to resolve this myself...shouldn't be that hard actually...reserve ur assistance for my pxe install server :)
<mrksbrd> genii: no massive amounts of caffine tonight?
<el1te> how much space does kubuntu 8.04 kde remix need to install to
<el1te> i have 1.7gig ext3 fs and a 400mb swap
<mrksbrd> 4gb recommended
<el1te> for the cd?
<genii> mrksbrd: It's after midnight on a workday so no :)
<dennister> genii: good night
<el1te> mrksbrd what is minimum system requirements
<geega> how to get quick lanchers in the task bar in KUBUNTU 8 version
<mrksbrd> 256mb ram & 4gb to install
<el1te> omg
<mrksbrd> running from cd 384mb ram
<Admiral_Chicago> geega: what kind of quick launchers?
<Admiral_Chicago> like a desktop file to launch an application?
<geega> daily usage application i want to keep
<Admiral_Chicago> err not desktop file...you know whay i mean
<geega> like windows quick launch
<mrksbrd> geega: right click on desktop......create new......link to application
<el1te> mrksbrd thats for the dvd not a cd install
<mrksbrd> u have to know install directory where app is though
<mrksbrd> i'm looking @ the cd sleeve right now
<el1te> crap
<el1te> i dont believe it is
<el1te> thats for a full install with it connecting to net
<el1te> usually live cds (700meggers with squashfs) expand on hd to under 2gigs
<el1te> right?
<mrksbrd> i'm looking @ the cd sleeve right now'To use the Live CD, you should have @ least 384mb of RAM.  Alternatively you can install Kubuntu directly from the CD start-up menu on machines with @ least 256MB of RAM.  You should also have @ least 4GB of disk space available for installation"
<mrksbrd> quoted from the sleeve itself
<el1te> ok
<el1te> shiat
<el1te> "should" ?
<el1te> have you did an install to hd from the live cd desktop? just wondering if the installer lets you not install packages
<el1te> or is it just a one-click solution
<mrksbrd> if u don't have enough storage on the drive....then just run it in live mode.....but u won't beable to save anything
<el1te> mrksbrd thats what i really want is live mode but i dont think i can
<geega> mkrsbrd it is not working
<geega> i coudlnt see the "create knew there
<el1te> i need to reload my sound mdoules and re-initailize my sound systems somehow
<mrksbrd> should be first option on the dropdown menu
<el1te> mrksbrd have you been using linux for a while
<mrksbrd> off and on yes
<el1te> do you think you could take a look at something and tell me if it can be done from the live cd...if it can ill do it...im just not sure it can
<mrksbrd> how much ram do u have?
<el1te> 512mb im running it right now on my other machine
<el1te> from live cd
<el1te> but what i want to do i dont know if it can be done from live cd
<mrksbrd> are u saying your sound card isn't working?
<el1te> well i have  2 sound cards (my onboard sound card which actually has two itself cause it has soundstorm apu but i dont care about that one) and i have a scard inside my tv-card
<el1te> my ac97 is showing in lsmod
<el1te> my bt87x isnt showing in lsmod for the tv-card
<el1te> i mean it isnt showing when i do an 'ls /dev/dsp*'
<mrksbrd> try lshw
<el1te> k 1 sec
<mrksbrd> !bt87x
<ubottu> Factoid bt87x not found
<el1te> yea thats normal
<mrksbrd> does it show what u r looking for?
<el1te> there needs to be a setting in /etc/modprobe.conf first for it to load
<el1te> 1sec
<el1te> pastebin is being a bitch
<mrksbrd> who makes the card u are looking for & what is the model?
<el1te> well i know it is supported thats not the problem
<el1te> http://www.domenech.org/bt878a-adc/alsa-e.htm <<<<look at step 1.2
<el1te> i need to do that in the /etc/modprobe.conf file but there isnt one on a live cd
<el1te> and in step 1.3 he restarts the pc for that to take affect
<el1te> i need to do it without restarting the pc
<el1te> to use live cd
<pulaski> Hello I'm tryin to run a command "sudo mymount" on boot.  I'm unsure where it goes in init.d/rc.local.  I found an answer on ubuntuforums have "goto system>preferences>sessions you can add it there".  My kubuntu 8.04 menu item "system" does not have a submenu item"preferences".  Can anyone let me know how I could obtain the same effect?
<mrksbrd> can't do it w/o restarting
<el1te> damn
<el1te> there isnt a -reinitialize sound
<el1te> or --reconfigure?
<geega> :(( i could;t see the quick lanch bar yet. if show desktop icon is there. that will be good
<mrksbrd> live cd is made pretty much just to try out the system b4 a full install, some options might not be avail in live mode
<el1te> can the live cd read any configs of a ext3 partion on the hd?
<el1te> of = off
<sub[t]rnl> pulaski➜ put your command before the "exit 0" in rc.local
<pulaski> sub[t]rnl: Thanks a lot I'll try it.
<mrksbrd> that i'm not sure of el1te
<sub[t]rnl> pulaski➜ you can also create a script in /etc/init.d/ then do sudo update-rc.d scriptname defaults
<el1te> i appreciate your help...i was hoping i could do it from the live-cd but i was thinking like you said....pc probably needs restarted
<el1te> still thinking
<el1te> man i cant beleive it takes 4gigs
<mrksbrd> sub[t]rnl: do u know if u can even access modprobe.conf from live cd mode & edit it to recognize hw w/o reboot????
<sub[t]rnl> hrm
<crimsun_> mrksbrd: you don't need to use modprobe.conf
<sub[t]rnl>  /etc/modules is where you add them to load on reboot
<crimsun_> just unload the affected modules and reload them, passing the required parameters
<sub[t]rnl> might look at modprobe too
<pulaski> sub[t]rnl: Looks good I'm going to test it Thanks again.
<crimsun_> e.g., sudo rmmod snd-hda-intel && sudo modprobe snd-hda-intel options=foo
<mrksbrd> el1te is trying to get it to regognize a piece of his hw, but in a tutorial he has it is stating a "reboot' is needed
<crimsun_> it's quite possible, but that requirement is a fairly uncommon use case
<crimsun_> I can think of only a couple hardware-related such requirements
<el1te> hmm
<el1te> lshw shows it unclaimed
<el1te> and also my soundstorm apu which like i said i dont care about that one
<mrksbrd> is it pci based?
<el1te> the soundstorm in on motherboard and the bt87x is in the tv-card in a pci-slot
<corinth> Let's see. I installed KDE4 using sudo apt-get install kde4-kubuntu-desktop, but now I want to remove all of the packages it installed. Any way to do this without removing each package manually?
<mrksbrd> hmmm
<el1te> i mean right now i should be able to modprobe that card and get it to be claimed
<el1te> without a restart.
<el1te> i gonna disable my sound card (onboard in bios)
<el1te> then i dont think i need to do that config file
<mrksbrd> worth a shot
<el1te> k br
<el1te> brb
<mrksbrd> i usually don't run from cd
<mrksbrd> so i'm not sure og the capabilities
<mrksbrd> corinth: sudo apt-get autoremove kde4
<mrksbrd> corinth......u there?
<twentyafterfour> anyone else noticed bash locking up in guttsy?  After upgrading a lot of my shell scripts hang up the shell and bash just sits there using 100% cpu
<corinth> mrksbrd: Yeah, I'm trying it. One sec. :-)
<mrksbrd> k
<mrksbrd> didn't know if u saw it
<corinth> mrksbrd: It says that the package kde4 is not installed, so not removed.
<mrksbrd> hold on
<mrksbrd> try this... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=677588&highlight=uninstall+kde4
<mrksbrd> i'm going to bed...............goodnight all
<pulaski> sub[t]rnl: I did the udate init.d as you suggested but it may have executed before X was loaded and thus didn't have the disired efffect.  I've configured the behavior of my Desktop to place icons for each of my mounted file systems on the Desktop.  My file systems are all mounted by the time x is finished loading but the icons don't appear unless I run a script to umount one of them then mount it again.  After that all the file
<pulaski> system icons appear as I prefer.  Perhaps you know of some other way to obtain this result?.
<navetz_> hey guys, I can't get my microphone to work in audacity through ALSA, it works through OSS but once I record something it says that my device is busy and I cant record again until I restart audicity. any ideas?
<flaccid> navetz_: find what is locking your card with fuser
<sub[t]rnl> pulaski➜ try placing it in ~.kde/Autostart/ and chmod u+x the script.  if your wanting the script to have more of a delay before executing, try using sleep.  e.g. echo hi;sleep 3;echo hi
<sub[t]rnl> though.. its a sloppy hack to what the real issue is.
<flaccid> navetz_: probably fuser -v /dev/snd/* and/or fuser -v /dev/dsp*
<pulaski> sub[t]rnl:  Yes it is a hack but I'll try it, thanks.
<flaccid> navetz_: this helps http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php/FAQ and you should be able to find more OSS specific sites about it too
<yurimxpxman> I've got a logitech quickcam express.. seems to be detected, but I can't get a webcam app to work with it. Help?
<flaccid> !webcam | yurimxpxman
<ubottu> yurimxpxman: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<flaccid> check the support first and also use this site to verify http://www.quickcamteam.net/hcl/linux/logitech-webcams
<yurimxpxman> flaccid: nothing I've found online has been of help
<yurimxpxman> flaccid: it's supposed to be supported
<flaccid> and what told you it is supposed to be support and have you visited and fully read the 3 above links?
<yurimxpxman> flaccid: I've been to all three links (and dozens more). The lsusb output is:  046d:0840 Logitech, Inc. QuickCam Express
<deadsouls> is there any way to skip through .MOV files? i can't skip through any MOV files testing with 3 separate movie players
<yurimxpxman> deadsouls: it sounds like you're using non-seekable files
<el1te> i dont like that new "X" in 12.1 there are to many option when in expert mode
<el1te> :)
<el1te> during install
<deadsouls> yurimxpxman, it seeks, but only in giant chunks, though sometimes it won't seek at all
<deadsouls> it happens with every .mov file
<yurimxpxman> deadsouls: have you tried VLC?
<flaccid> yurimxpxman: then you would of read that it uses the qc-usb driver and is non-uvc, so assuming you tried this driver and failed, it says "If you run into issues, please try to contact the drivers' authors"
<deadsouls> yurimxpxman, nope
<yurimxpxman> deadsouls: btw, ".mov file" tells us nothing.. we need to know the actual format it's in (eg, mp4?)
<el1te> can someone take a look at this project im doing and tell me what i need to install to be able to complete the project
<el1te> http://www.domenech.org/bt878a-adc/alsa-e.htm <<<if you want to take a look
<deadsouls> if it's .MOV that is a good indication that it's probably quicktime
<el1te> it was FC4 but im installing slack 12.1
<yurimxpxman> deadsouls: "quicktime" doesn't mean much of anything, either. It's only a container.
<el1te> i only have like 2.0gigs to isntall to
<el1te> thats why i trying to trim it down
<yurimxpxman> deadsouls: run the `file` command on it and tell us what it says
<deadsouls> Selected video codec: [ffqtrle] vfm: ffmpeg (QuickTime Animation (RLE))
<deadsouls> that's what mplayer returns
<flaccid> yurimxpxman: looks like you probably need to compile. http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=qc-usb&searchon=names&suite=hardy&section=all or do from homepage of driver: http://qce-ga.sourceforge.net/
<flaccid> case closed :)
<yurimxpxman> flaccid: I tried to compile it, but it returned errors.. someone else on the forums had the same problem, and no one found a solution
<el1te> i can see already im not gonna have enough space
<flaccid> yurimxpxman: thats life. still, i havent been shown these errors so can't help unless they are shown to us :)
<yurimxpxman> flaccid: I'm pasting them now.. be patient
<flaccid> yurimxpxman: thats also quite different to your initial question :)
<flaccid> im a very patient person heh
<yurimxpxman> flaccid: http://pastebin.com/m2c14b6ce
<hilfi> el1te: why are you telling us all that ... you realize that this is the kubuntu support # and not the slackware ...
<el1te> omg i forgot im sorry
<el1te> kubuntu wouldnt let me install
<el1te> to 2gigs so i had to find another distro
<el1te> shiat
<el1te> sorry bout that fellas
<hilfi> el1te: dsl or feather linux is very small
<flaccid> !enter el1te
<ubottu> Factoid enter el1te not found
<flaccid> yurimxpxman: please give me some time to analyse
<el1te> they cant work cause it wont let me restart the computer with updated /etc/modprobe.conf
<yurimxpxman> flaccid: okay
<el1te> same with kubuntu live cd
<el1te> i know they have hd-install options but the apps are really restricted
<hilfi> el1te: i don't realy understand what you are trying to do
<yurimxpxman> flaccid: I see some patch files in the tarball.. I tried to install one, but it said "patch: **** strip count linux-2.6.18.patch is not a number"
<yurimxpxman> flaccid: nvm.. I'm stupid :)
<el1te> hilfii have to enter a couple commands to get the snd-bt87x to load the module and find my tv-card andalog to digital converter chip so i can make it into an oscilloscope
<el1te> and then it says restart computer to make changes take affect
<el1te> no one knows how to restart the sound system with live-cds
<flaccid> yurimxpxman: im busy atm, but i am going to work this one out today
<yurimxpxman> flaccid: thanks
<dsmith_> for 7.10, what is the most recent kernel?? 2.6.22 -14?
<Israphel> or -16 ?
<Israphel> hardy starts with -16
<remfarkas> hi all
<remfarkas> when i run apt-get update, does it download the headers to /var/lib/apt/lists/?
<remfarkas> i am trying to use my kubuntu offline and synaptic has an option to generate download script for the chosen packages
<hilfi> no to /var/cache/apt/archives/ remfarkas thats where all the .deb files end up ...
<remfarkas> i mean not the deb files
<navetz_> is there a good gui video converter I can download somewhere?
<hilfi> apt-cache search converter navetz_
<remfarkas> but the information about what packages can be found and where at the links in the file sources.list
<hilfi> hmm good question remfarkas
<remfarkas> man apt-get tells that storage area for state information for each package resource specified in sources.list can be found in /var/lib/apt/lists/
<hilfi> doesn't synaptic tell you where to it saves the file ... sorry i do not use synaptic on my box so i can;t help or check remfarkas
<remfarkas> its not about synaptic, all the package managers download these headers
<hilfi> remfarkas: are we talking about 2 boxes with the same software installed ...
<remfarkas> no, i would just need a sources.list and the headers for it
<remfarkas> so i can make my package manager think, i have succesfully run apt-get update
<hilfi> to do what remfarkas
<hilfi> sorry still early here ...
<remfarkas> that way synaptic can generate a script, which with i can download the packages i need
<remfarkas> ok, here also :) 9:00 am
<remfarkas> thats the only way i found to use kubuntu offline, synaptic is needed only because only it can generate a script from the choosen packages (as far as i know)
<hilfi> hmm sorry can't help ... i have two identical boxes so i cp -r /var/cache/apt/archives/ form the internet box to the one at home ... all it takes then is to apt-get update 10sec and thats it ...
<remfarkas> would you look for me what files are in /var/lib/apt/lists/ ?
<navetz_> what is a good video codec mpeg1 2 or 4, do they make a difference?
<remfarkas> to make a video?
<remfarkas> i guess the compression rate and the quality
<dorian_> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pTRsLW0eet0
<hilfi> remfarkas: looks good i did my last dist-upgrade this morning and all the fileles in /var/lib/apt/lists/ are touched last at that time ... so i guess you are right ...
<hilfi> navetz_: i find Xvid mpg4 is small and the quality is good
<navetz_> hilfi: thanks
<remfarkas> are there many files?
<hilfi> remfarkas: that depends on how many extra entries you have ...
<remfarkas> i would need them from someone, thats why i ask
<hilfi> i am not using debian/sid at the moment ... so my entries are different
<remfarkas> i will ask on the hungarian channel, thx anyway
<hilfi> linux without internet is a strange concept anyway ....
<hilfi> np remfarkas hope you find a solution
<remfarkas> i know, but i dont have money for that yet.. its not cheap in Hungary atm
<hilfi> ok i understand ... you save a lot of money using linux and not xp :)
<remfarkas> ^^
<hilfi> money/trouble :)
<remfarkas> i am spending my money (how bad) spending too much time on the uni (i should have finished 2 years ago, but i was too lazy)
<davor> could someone tell me why i cant find libapache-mod-gzip in on current kubuntu, please?
<hilfi> davor: it's also not in debian
<hilfi> apt-cache search libapache-mod should list all available for you
<davor> hilfi: ah nevermind, i'll install it by hand, thanks
<karl> i'm editing my grub menu...what device would correspond to /dev/sdb2 (example (hd0,1))?
<navetz_> is there a way to tell if my cd rom writing laser is broken?
<remfarkas> probably (hd1,1)
<remfarkas> but i dont know if grub can handle it that way
<remfarkas> is there any kubuntu user with a good sources.list?
<hilfi> !ctell karl grub
<ubottu> Factoid ctell karl grub not found
<hilfi> !grub | karl
<ubottu> karl: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<yurimxpxman> what's an easy way to rename mp3 files according to their tags?
<Gere> Hey, how can I count the bandwidth from a certain IP adress ?
<Gere> ip tables has something like that, but I don't know whether you can choose which adresses to monitor
<KRF> Gere, vnstat is quite handy
<KRF> no gui, though
<Gere> Oh that's fine by me
<remfarkas> is there any kubuntu user with a good sources.list containing wine and other useful repos?
<Gere> Thanks
<Gere> remfarkas: It's probably just as easier to just add the repos when you need them
<Gere> Er.. Just as easy
<karl> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<remfarkas> Gere: my pc is offline, i want to use synaptic's script to download it from another pc
<remfarkas> i would need a sources.list andt the packages list which will be downloaded after u run apt-get update
<remfarkas> the last one is(are) in /var/lib/apt/lists/
<crimsaq> Stoner
<vecciora> There is so much the package that can't be installed in Kubuntu 7.04.
<jords> Hmm.. I've got a issue with Konversation 1.01 and auto joining channels that need you to be identified - konversation identifies after its tried to join the channels, so it can't join ones that need identification...
<vecciora> I'm use Ubuntu 7.10's repository.
<remfarkas> why are u using 7.04?
<vecciora> remfarkas: For nothing.
<remfarkas> :)
<remfarkas> anyways, if u are usng 7.10 repository for 7.04, u shouldnot wonder about it
<vecciora> Damn! I've wasted my time by installing Kubuntu 7.04.
<remfarkas> u can run dist-upgrade
<remfarkas> if u have 7.10 repository
<remfarkas> i succesfully upgraded back then from dapper to edgy
<jussi01> jords: set your password as the server password
<jords> jussi01: huh? This is NickServ i'm talking about - and it is identifying, just too late
<jords> needs to delay joining chanells until it's indentified
<jussi01> jords: yes, I know. for freenode, set your nickserv password as the server password
<jords> jussi01: oh ok.
<jords> I'll try it :D
<jussi01> :)
<jords> ooh.. shiny :D
<ubuntu> it's good
<jussi01> jords: :D
<karl> does the current 8.04 kernel have support for large ram (4gb) or will i need to recompile it?
<dorian_> i want to listen to mp3 in kubuntu what do i have to install?
<remfarkas> when u are starting amarok
<remfarkas> and trying to start playback an mp3
<dorian_> i dont have amarok, i have juk
<remfarkas> it will try to download the needed packages
<jussi01> dorian_: or install kubuntu-restricted-extras
<dorian_> thanks
<dorian_> both:)
<remfarkas> nm, if it works :)
<judoka> hi, i was wondering if anybody could help me in some security related questions
<klien02> yahoo
<untumu> hallo guy....alll
<judoka> my questions are: in what way is "insecure" Firefox 3, and what kind of data is transmitted in single-pixel gifs?
<untumu> how can we get ubuntu full CD ?
<jussi01> judoka try in #ubuntu-mozillateam
<jussi01> !shipit | untumu
<ubottu> untumu: shipit is a service that sends free Ubuntu, Kubuntu and Edubuntu CDs. See http://shipit.ubuntu.com/ and http://shipit.kubuntu.org and http://shipit.edubuntu.org - Shipit will send Hardy (8.04) CDs
<judoka> thx a lot jussi01
<jussi01> :)
<untumu> jussi....i mean download from internet
<dorian_> problem solved
<untumu> i mean . can we download from internet then burn to CD..
<untumu> to reproduce full ubuntu cd ?
<dorian_> you cant sell it
<judoka> untumu, at the ubuntu site there are several ways to download ISO images of *buntu
<untumu> does that ISO full verison?
<jussi01> untumu: yes
<judoka> why do you mean by full version?
<judoka> *what
<untumu> i mean we no need internet konection if we use apt-get?
<judoka> no, sorry
<judoka> at least i've always needed an internet connection
<untumu> hmmm...
<judoka> but if you need an extra package you can download it from packages.ubuntu.com from other computer and then install it on your machine
<judoka> i think there's no problem in doing that, though not sure
<dorian_> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xC5uEe5OzNQ&feature=rec-fresh
<dorian_> pls give me a tutorial on compiz-fusion
<karl> !compiz
<ubottu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<dorian_> thanks
<judoka> i was wondering also, if when updating my Kubuntu machine through apt-get is any way "others" form the Internet can steal my password?
<karl> judoka: no
<karl> unless they have a keylogger installed
<karl> but then they could steal it anytime
<judoka> is there a way to get a keylogger installed remotely?
<judoka> sorry, as you can see i'm a security freak :)
<karl> yes, a keylogger could be installed remotely
<karl> the attacker would need to execute a vulnerability or compromise a lower level user and escalate privileges to super user
<karl> and then install the key logger
<karl> at that point you're pretty much owned anyway
<karl> i wouldn't worry about it
<karl> the chances of that happening are quite slim
<dorian_> what is xgl?
<FoxIII> Hi all. How do I run kate as a super user? I thought it would be: sudo kate <filename> but it doesn't seem to find kate even though it's installed.
<judoka> oh no, FoxIII, for graphic stuff use kdesu instead of sudo
<dorian_> "no whitelist of drivers has been found"
<FoxIII> Thank you judoka
<judoka> hope that helps FoxIII
<karl> "graphic stuff"?
<judoka> no-console programs
<judoka> sorry, my english is very limited
<karl> kate is a graphic application
<karl> his command should have worked.
<karl> but yours probably does too
<judoka> i read in the ubuntu forums it was better to use kdesu for graphic applications and sudo for console ones, but i might be wrong
<jussi01> thats correct
<jussi01> !kdesudo
<ubottu> In KDE, use « kdesudo <program> » (Gutsy) or « kdesu <program> » (Feisty and earlier) to run graphical applications with root privileges when you have to. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<FoxIII> I'm still being told that the kate command is not found. I know it's there as I can open it from the menu and it is set up using the command kate
<judoka> is kdesu different from kdesudo?
<judoka> type in a console "find . -name kate"
<judoka> no quotes
<karl> kate is in /usr/bin/
<FoxIII> It's coming up with ./.kde4/share/apps/kate judoka
<karl> those are your settings
<judoka> oh, you're using KDE4
<judoka> i'm still on KDE3
<FoxIII> judoka: yeah. Is kde4 *that* different?
<judoka> i have no idea
<karl> it's quite different
<karl> very different, even
<karl> they ditched kicker entirely
<judoka> but binaries must be in /usr/bin anyway, right karl?
<karl> yeah, what is your point?
<karl> you mean to say why wouldn't it open anyways
<karl> i see
<FoxIII> Just checked /usr/bin/ and kate is not in there. So I guess I will either have to set up a link or copy kate to the /usr/bin dir?
<karl> fox, you installed the remix?
<judoka> oh, no point, only telling FoxIII to look there
<karl> kde4 remix?
<FoxIII> karl: yes. Straight from the kubuntu-remix iso
<karl> i don't think kate is installed on your computer
<karl> sudo apt-get install kate
<judoka> sorry if i offend anyone because of my limited English, not my intention at all
<karl> no one has been offended; your english is quite good
<FoxIII> judoka: You are very good with your english :)
<judoka> thx, sorry, i thought i had offened someone
<FoxIII> hmm. It's installed kate, even though I had it in the menu's. Strange.... oh well :)
<llutz> Moin
<judoka> is there a use to have ClamAV installed at all in my Kubuntu machine, i don't share any files with Windows or OS X users, is it still good to have it?
<karl> judoka: if you aren't running a mail server, not a whole lot
<FoxIII> I think it's great that even in this day and age, an av program is still not really needed for "normal" linux use :)
<judoka> oh i see karl, no, no server at all, i'm a regular desktop user
<judoka> i mean, you read all the stories about identity theft and you can't help but panic, guess that's my case right now
<dorian_> please give me the tutorial of compiz-fusion again i have some problems with installation
<karl> !compiz @ dorian_
<ubottu> karl: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<karl> !compiz | dorian_
<ubottu> dorian_: Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<dorian_> :)
<judoka> i tried Beryl on Fesity but my graphic card didn't like it
<FoxIII> Those compiz instructions say that you do not need to install the repositories on Gutsy. Does the same apply for Hardy? Or is that only gnome desktop?
<judoka> gnome is "compiz ready" as far as i've seen
<FoxIII> Yes. I was very happy with compiz on gnome. With it being mentioned, it reminded me to give it a go with kde :D
<judoka> i found no real use to Beryl when i tried it but have to admit it looks really cool FoxIII
<FoxIII> judoka: haha! I know what you mean. It is definitely in the "eyecandy" section.
<judoka> yes FoxIII
<judoka> i mean, having a Celeron processor and an Intel graphic chip there's some stuff to leave behind
<msi> hola
<msi> alquien en español porfa
<judoka> hola msi
<msi> hola buenos dias
<judoka> si puedo ayudarte en algo estoy a tus ordenes
<msi> si tengo problemas con las videos.
<judoka> hope English chatters don't mind us chatting in spanish
<madmakz> hi
<judoka> cual es tu problema msi?
<dorian_> No whitelisted driver found
<dorian_> aborting and using fallback: /usr/bin/kwin
<jussi01> !en
<ubottu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are english only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<madmakz> how to add repos from command line?
<FoxIII> judoka: Not at all. As long as you're not insulting us ;) lol
<msi> no logro ver este video, un momento
<jussi01> madmakz: add them to /etc/apt/sources.list
<judoka> lol not at all, thx for the pointer jussi01
<jussi01> !es | judoka
<ubottu> judoka: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<madmakz> he... from where?
<jussi01> :)
<madmakz> hardy
<jussi01> madmakz: sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<jussi01> madmakz: add the at the end of that file
<madmakz> it,s empti
<madmakz> it only has the cd
<judoka> thx jussi01, sorry for breaking the rules
<madmakz> I want online repos
<dorian_> No whitelisted driver found
<dorian_> aborting and using fallback: /usr/bin/kwin
<dorian_> compiz --replace
<dorian_> No whitelisted driver found
<dorian_> aborting and using fallback: /usr/bin/kwin
<dorian_> woot?
<madmakz> this is the situation, it failed installing the WHOLE de and I am on a base install
<dorian_> what is a whitelisted driver?
<jussi01> madmakz:
<madmakz> so I wanna find out how to get the hardon repos
<jussi01> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23276/
<karl> : ) @ hardon repos
<jussi01> add that to the file
<madmakz> does the base have a cli browser?
<madmakz> mm.. wget
<jussi01> dorian_: you probably get a better idea from #compiz-fusion
<madmakz> I wish I could cat the link
<madmakz> or even use less
<jussi01> madmakz: 1 sec
<FoxIII> brb
<judoka> thanks a lot for your help guys, it was great coming here
<ActionParsnip> holla
<jussi01> madmakz: wget -c http://jussi01.com/upload/uploads/sources
<madmakz> jussi01: doent have wget
<jussi01> madmakz: huh? really?
 * jussi01 was pretty sure that was on the cd
<stdin> wget should be pre-installed always
<jussi01> yes
<stdin> installed via the ubuntu-standard meta-package
<jussi01> madmakz: try sudo apt-get install wget
<jussi01> its definately on the cd
<madmakz> the cd is not inside
<madmakz> i got it though
<jussi01> :)
<madmakz> by the way
<madmakz> what,s a oneliner kde install??
<The_ManU_212> hi
<The_ManU_212> i cant open any links in thunderbird
<jussi01> madmakz: sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop
<madmakz> hello?
<madmakz> ok, thx
<The_ManU_212> i heard this is because of in kde no standard browser is definded, but i have: firefox
<madmakz> lol@but i have:firefox
<madmakz> The_ManU_212 try: konkerer
<The_ManU_212> madbut i prefer firefox
<The_ManU_212> madmakz: i prefer ff
<madmakz> then: ok
<The_ManU_212> madmakz: but it doesnt work
<The_ManU_212> when i klick once at a link nothing happens
<The_ManU_212> i use hardy hero
<The_ManU_212> n
<madmakz> The_ManU_212: try mutt
<The_ManU_212> madmakz: mutt???
<tim_> hello ! anoybody here?
<madmakz> that'll solve ur issue
<madmakz> google: mutt linux
<bluekb> I am looking for a compiz/beryl kubuntu tutorial.  I tried the default settings manager but haven't seen any changes (perhaps I am already too customized?)
<bluekb> running 8.04
<fulat2k> hi folks, i'm using a latitude d630 but i'm having problems getting bluetooth to work in hardy
<fulat2k> from /var/log/messages, i can see that L2CAP and RFCOMM layers are initialized.
<lucas_> hello do you know which key is the meta key ?
<lucas_> I am using kde4 on kubuntu and want to try some effects which require the "meta" key
<madmakz> hi, I want to try the compiz effects in console
<FoxIII> madmakz: Do you mean run compiz from console? If so, type: compiz -- replace
<madmakz> no, be in pure console without x
<FoxIII> Not sure what you mean madmakz. You can't use compiz without a GUI
<cybercrew> Zdravo nekoj da ima od Makedonia
<cybercrew> ??
<dorian_> what the name of that channel ? compiz...
<dorian_> compiz...
<dorian_> compizfusion
<dorian_> ?
<dorian_> i found it
<CostaRicanQuaker> can one run kubuntu with xfce instead of kde and keep all the K  apps?
<llutz> CostaRicanQuaker: yes
<CostaRicanQuaker> llutz: all the commands being the same?
<CostaRicanQuaker> will it make smoother/faster to load?
<llutz> why should it?
<tolyan> Превед кубунтоводам ;)
<CostaRicanQuaker> why should it what? be faster? because that's apprently the whole point of xfce by whati'm reading, that it's "lighter"
<CostaRicanQuaker> or why should the commands be the same? so i can come to this very chat withits big community and find relevant help with a different desktop environment
<llutz> CostaRicanQuaker: xfce might be faster in some situations, but kde won't be faster if you use 2 toolkits instead of one
<CostaRicanQuaker> can one run kubuntu getting rid completely of kde?
<Dr_willis>  do you want an alternative desktop?
<CostaRicanQuaker> and instead having...wait, is what i'm talking baout here what is known as xubuntu?
<Dr_willis> YOu can remove kde if you want.
<Dr_willis> Install the other desktop first, then remove the various kde packages
<CostaRicanQuaker> and if it is, is xubuntu better/faster/simpler/dumber?
<Dr_willis> You can easially have xubuntu-desktop and kubuntu-desktop on the same machine
<Dr_willis> install xubuntu-desktop and just selexct what one to use at the KDM login screen.
<CostaRicanQuaker> yes but i mean, i want ot have a single desktop environment that loads easily and performs smoothly and that i will be able to get counsel from the kubuntu chatrooms
<gkrnours> have you ever seen for wmii ?
<Dr_willis> kubuntu dosent counsel  the xfce desktop. :)   just kde
<CostaRicanQuaker> and it seems as though xubuntu is that or that's what it advertises, it being easier to load or something, however i remember kubuntu being prety...pretty
<Dr_willis> thers proberly a #xubuntu channel
<Pici> There is
<Dr_willis> Install tehm both and try them both out CostaRicanQuaker
<CostaRicanQuaker> have you used them?
<Dr_willis> I dont care for the XFCE desktop much. yes i have used most all the desktops/window managers out
<Dr_willis> there literally dozens + of them.
<CostaRicanQuaker> which do you consider to be betterin terms of less memory being used by the desktop env?
<Dr_willis> if memory is a concern use just a simple window manager. not a full desktop.
<gkrnours> If you are looking for something really simple, wmii is for you
<Dr_willis> i tend to use jwm + rox for my Uber-low-end systems desktop
<CostaRicanQuaker> no, i mean i...i want ubuntu
<CostaRicanQuaker> but not gnome
<Dr_willis> ubuntu - gnome + xfce = xubuntu
<CostaRicanQuaker> i have been reading about kubuntu and i want to learn about it
<gkrnours> ^^
<CostaRicanQuaker> and then change my whole community of friends
<CostaRicanQuaker> to it
<Dr_willis> if you remove kde.. then you are not using Kubuntu
<FoxIII> http://www.xfce.org for more info
<gkrnours> sure
<Dr_willis> kubuntu = ubuntu - gnome + kde
<llutz> save memory with a wm/de to waste it with openoffice/firefox? lol
<FoxIII> Or have a look at http://xwinman.org for lots of wm's
<CostaRicanQuaker> simple question, in terms of which has a bigger longer lasting community, which will be easier for the dumb newbie windows user to use, kubuntu or xfce?
<Dr_willis> Bottom line. try them both. :)  You may hate some of the features of xfce.  and love some features. You can mixx and match stuff  to some degree
<Dr_willis> Its easy to install several desktops and switch between them.
<ActionParsni1> alloha
<CostaRicanQuaker> can you do  the blendy-transparent windows thing on kde?
<Dr_willis> !compiz | CostaRicanQuaker
<ubottu> CostaRicanQuaker: Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness from KMenu -> System -> Desktop Effects - further help in #compiz-fusion
<gkrnours> I've a problem with my bluetooth headset, someone could help me ?
<ActionParsni1> gkrnours: is it audio only (no mic)
<ActionParsni1> ??
<FoxIII> Is there a kempelton type theme for linux?
<gkrnours> ActionParsni1: it's connect, but I've no sound.
<Dr_willis> FoxIII,  for kde - youmight watn to check the kde-look.org site
<FoxIII> Of course. lol. Thanks Dr_willis
<ActionParsni1> gkrnours: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=52296 I think you gotta tell your apps to use the bluetooth as the audio output
<Dr_willis> Hmm.. i wonder if my new laptop even has a bluetooth  thang. :)
<Dr_willis> Not that i have anything to connect to it.. if it did.
<ActionParsni1> gkrnours: have you installed bluetooth-alsa
<gkrnours> ActionParsni1: The command «aplay -B 1000000 -D plughw:Headset /usr/share/sounds/login.wav» tell that Slave PCM is not usable
<gkrnours> ActionParsni1: I'm going read the thread
<ActionParsni1> gkrnours: seems pretty comprehensive
<gkrnours> ActionParsni1: yeah, it's update
<Wulfboi> Has anyone installed AVG anti-virus and found its created a new user account?
<ActionParsni1> Wulfboi: i use clamav dude
<Dr_willis> Wulfboi,  Hmm.. i dident notice that..
<Dr_willis> lets look
<ActionParsni1> clamav plugs nicely with webmin :)
<Wulfboi> i decided to try AVG and after reboot had a user acount called AVG
<Wulfboi> i've uninstalled it and deleted the account but i just wondred if it had happened to any others....
<Dr_willis> Wulfboi,  it made a new group. called avg, but i dont see a new user
<Wulfboi> hmm...... it might be because i ran it with sudo to get the updates but i dunno, think i'll go back to clamav....
<Dr_willis> it did ad a user to the passwd file also.
<Dr_willis> so no /home/avg - but it did seem add a new user to run itself as
<Wulfboi> yeah
<Dr_willis>   /etc/passwd:avg:x:1002:1002::/home/avg:/sbin/nologin
<Dr_willis> Ive seen other sevices set up similary.
<Wulfboi> nothing to worry about then?
<birol> hello
<birol> i wanna ask a question
<ActionParsni1> hi birol
<Dr_willis> Wulfboi,  proberly not.
<birol> hi thanks
<ActionParsni1> !ask | birol
<ubottu> birol: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Dr_willis> Wulfboi,  use that userdel command, or other tools to remove the avg user if you want
<birol> hmm my wireless is broadcom
<ActionParsni1> birol: unlucky
<birol> :-)
<ActionParsni1> !ndiswrapper | birol
<ubottu> birol: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<birol> i know
<Dr_willis> I got my broadcom 4310 working. :)
<Wulfboi> i used the user management tool in system settings to remove it, thanks all for the advice, my minds at ease now ^_^
<Dr_willis> had to use ndiswrapper for it.
<birol> yes the computer see it
<Dr_willis> so a lot depends on your exact broadcom chipset.
<birol> and also says in use
<ActionParsni1> my wtg311T works out of the box :)
<birol> but not enable
<ActionParsni1> birol: is the wifi light turned on? is the switch for wireless set to wifi-on
<ActionParsni1> birol: desktop or laptop?
<Dr_willis> birol,  check what your exact chipset is also.  some are not very well supported.
<birol> laptop
<ActionParsni1> birol: what make / model?
<birol> acer 5105 wmli
<birol> wlmi
<birol> sorrry
<ActionParsni1> birol: have you installed acer-hk
<birol> what is it?
<Dr_willis> !info acer-hk
<ubottu> Package acer-hk does not exist in hardy
<ActionParsni1> acer have a garbage proprietary power managemnt thing
<ActionParsni1> its not in repos, you need to compile but its painless
<birol> well i didn't
<ActionParsni1> basically anythng useful goes through it
<gkrnours> ActionParsni1: I've read the first page, and no help. maybe the next...
<birol> it see broadcom
<birol> also i think
<ActionParsni1> birol: you need acerhk
<birol> load the driver
<birol> but
<birol> ok
<Dr_willis> birol,  just because it sees it - dosent mean its working right.  I had to tweak my broadcom also.
<ActionParsni1> birol: itll bridge between the system and your wifi adapter
<ActionParsni1> birol: its one reason i refuse to buy acer, that and broadcom
<birol> ok thanks i try again
<birol> i must restart again
<birol> ok
<ActionParsni1> birol: google for it, you'll find it, you'll compile another module which you modprobe in and set it to load at boot
<birol> thanks for all man
<birol> ok
<ActionParsni1> then the card will be usable
<birol> again i will come
<birol> ok
<birol> after restart
<birol> :d
 * ActionParsni1 spits at acer
<ActionParsni1> Dr_willis: http://www.cakey.de/acerhk/
<Dr_willis> Ya need hotkeys driver to enable wireless.. :) Heh
<CostaRicanQuaker> if i install gnome xfce and kde on ubuntu
<ActionParsni1> well acer think its a good idea
<CostaRicanQuaker> will my computer work as fast
<CostaRicanQuaker> as though i had only one of them
<ActionParsni1> CostaRicanQuaker: sure, you'll just have lots of libs on your hard drive
<Dr_willis> CostaRicanQuaker,  you are only running one at a time anyway.. so you wont notice any problems
<Dr_willis> You can run kde apps under gnome, or xfce also..
<CostaRicanQuaker> will the libs take a lot of space?
<Dr_willis> You will notice LOTS of programs in your menus. :)
<ActionParsni1> CostaRicanQuaker: libs for each DE
<Dr_willis> define 'lot' of space :) is 1 gb a lot? is 5?
<ActionParsni1> CostaRicanQuaker: not much but some
<CostaRicanQuaker> ok then i should go for kubuntu+xubuntu
<CostaRicanQuaker> **** gnome
<Dr_willis> I installed bout everything i can get my hands on, and am at about 5gb of space total.
<CostaRicanQuaker> it looks weird
<ActionParsni1> CostaRicanQuaker: i dont like its apps an only like a single set of libs
<ActionParsni1> hence pure kde
<andries> hi...
<ActionParsni1> CostaRicanQuaker: dont go by look, look at what it can do and how its done
<andries> i've got a problem with a usb mouse
<CostaRicanQuaker> i had a problem with gparted, i couldn't resize my ntsf partition into a bigger one and leave 15gb for when i get kubuntu
<CostaRicanQuaker> it said there was some error and it didn't specify
<Dr_willis> I found thta if using vista. the vista ntfs resizer feature works MUCH faster then gparted does.
<Dr_willis> CostaRicanQuaker,  have windows defrag/scandisk/defrag the thing.. and try gparted again if you want.
<andries> here's dmesg output http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/23287/
<ActionParsni1> id just buy a new drive, cheap hardware
<andries> have you got any idea what's happened?
<Dr_willis> seen 1 TB disks getting.. reasonable.. :)
<ActionParsni1> exactly
<maltedik> hi
<andries> ...
<ActionParsni1> andresj: you got full updates?
<andries> yes
<maltedik> why doesn't adept-updater want to have any password from me, but is able to update anyway?
<andries> ops
<maltedik> arent root-privileges required to do stuff like that?
<jussi01> maltedik: have you used the password recently?
<maltedik> during login
<jussi01> the login stays around for like 5 mins after using it
<maltedik> k
<maltedik> thx
<CostaRicanQuaker> what's USN-612-1?
<maltedik> nevertheless quite creepy ;]
<ActionParsni1> andresj: does it work in another system ok?
<LiNuxBaBe> My wireless doesn't work on an acer aspire 3104wlmi:: I have kubuntu 8.04 and when I was working with the 7.10 it worked fine.. I had the madwifi driver installed with the patch.. After the upgrade I got the error:: unable to attach hardware (hal status 13).. I tried to install several drivers (ndiswrapper,,acerhk,,madwifi) but it won't work.. Anyone another suggestion..?
<LiNuxBaBe> sorry for the faults,, my english isn't so good
<jals> hey, i have tray icons (like klipper and adept notifier) showing up in my taskbar, anyway to fix this?
<FoxIII> jals: How do you mean 'fix' ?
<bluekb> Does anyone here have experience trying compiz on kubuntu with Nvidia 8 series cards?
<jals> like, stop it happening
<jals> i don't think it's supposed to
<massi> Can anyone give the setkeycodes mapping for mute, volumeraise, volumedecrease on Lenovo t61?
<FoxIII> bluekb: I have just set up compiz on kubuntu with Nvidia 8series.
<CostaRicanQuaker> !compix
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about compix
<Dr_willis> jals,  if you dont want klipper to run. close it .
<CostaRicanQuaker> !compiz
<ubottu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness from KMenu -> System -> Desktop Effects - further help in #compiz-fusion
<bluekb> FoxIII, I am having trouble getting it to work.  It tells me it can't find /usr/local/bin/compiz, then falls back to metacity
<jals> Dr_willis, no, i mean the icon that should be in the tray, is showing up as a window on the taskbar
<jals> it only happens on startup sometimes
<massi> For compiz I suggest you the following
<bluekb> (running kubuntu 8.04)
<jals> the same thing is happening with the adept notifier, just a window on the taskbar that's the size of an icon
<massi> First of all make sure the nvidia drivers are installed
<bluekb> massi, they are.
<Dr_willis> jals,  ive seen compiz goof that up at times.  some times the 'system tray' applet crashes
<massi> then install all the compiz related package from the repo
<jals> ah it's a compiz issue?
<bluekb> massi, I've done that too.
<FoxIII> bluekb: Are you registered on freenode? I can pm you if you like.
<jals> compiz doesn't seem entirely stable on kde
<bluekb> FoxIII, that'd be fine
<maltedik> jussi01, btw: can i disable this pw-saving-feature somewhere?
<massi> and then use compiz fusion icon to govern the compiz fusion load
<Dr_willis> jals,  remove the 'ok kde' part.. :) and i totally agree also...
<bluekb> jals, well..kde has issues in general, imho--but it is worth it.
<Dr_willis> compiz has issues in general also.
<jals> i do prefer a lot of stuff over gnome, but ugh, compiz is important to me cos i love scale so much
<jals> i might try a fresh install, i think i've done stuff to this distro that's messed it up
<maltedik> jals: kde4 has a zoom- and magnifying-glass-functino build-in
<jals> maltedik, not scale though?
<maltedik> what is scale if not zoom?
<jals> it's like OSX expose
<maltedik> thats included, too
<maltedik> over desktops and windows
<maltedik> if youre not scarred by bleeding edges, try the kde 4.1 beta
<jals> i think i have that installed actually
<jals> maybe i'll go into it again, brb
<spartansglory> Ola?
<jals> ah indeed i do
<jals> so how do i use this built in stuff then
<mitsarionas> hi
<mitsarionas> does anyone know about burning files >4gb with k3b?
<georg> Hi :-) I'm quite new to kubuntu, normally, I use Gentoo. Where are options for daemons stored? In Gentoo, it's in /etc/conf.d/* ... I want to edit the options for openntpd
<CostaRicanQuaker> technically speaking openoffice.org for linux should work for any distro right?
<FoxIII> CostaRicanQuaker: yes
<FoxIII> mitsarionas: Try http://www.nabble.com/Burn-files-over-4gb--td14310162.html where there is a thread about >4Gb file burning in k3b
<l3u> Hi :-) I install kubuntu for a friend, normally, I use Gentoo ... so I'm quite new to kubuntu ;-) I want to change the daemon options for openntpd -- where are they stored? Under Gentoo, it would be in /etc/conf.d/*
<CostaRicanQuaker> which has the biggest amount repositories and best package manager of the buntus?
<mitsarionas> l3u: thanx man :D
<dunas> CostaRicanQuaker: As far as I can tell, Kubuntu's package manager is basically the same as Ubuntu's- and as for the repos, I thought those were shared?
<CostaRicanQuaker> how about xubuntus?
<l3u> mitsarionas: sorry for the dumb question ... but I can't find it ...
<dunas> CostaRicanQuaker: I haven't tried Xubuntu, nor heard much about it.
<CostaRicanQuaker> well
<FoxIII> l3u: The location should me /etc/init.d/
<dunas> CostaRicanQuaker: What I can say for sure is what I've heard a few times, that the *buntus are basically just different graphical themes applied to Ubuntu.
<CostaRicanQuaker> it's 6;45 a.m. which means it's time to go to bed
<l3u> FoxIII: are options really stored inside the init scripts in ubuntu?!
<FoxIII> l3u: /etc/init.d/README
<FoxIII> l3u: Links to /etc/rc?.d/
<alexei_> hello every body! How do I get back to bitmapped fonts in Konsole. These anti-aliased fonts are simply too slow! Fresh Kubuntu seems not to offer any bitmaps...
<BluesKaj> good day
<jussi01> CostaRicanQuaker: Kubuntu, ubuntu and edubuntu all share the same repositories
<jussi01> !kubuntu | CostaRicanQuaker
<ubottu> CostaRicanQuaker: Kubuntu is Ubuntu with KDE, the K Desktop Environment, instead of Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support: #kubuntu - See also !KDE
<FoxIII> alexei: Are you using KDE3?
<FoxIII> If so, you can install bitmap fonts via Settings - Font menu. Then you can go to Settings > Font > Select in konsole.
<FoxIII> brb. Food.
<alexei_> FoxIII: yes. "aptitude search fonts" returns a lot of staff. Matbe there is some know-how around?
<alexei_> hi, which package to install to get good bitmapped *console* fonts for X-based terminals? Tha AA-fonts in console sting my eyes...
<FoxIII> alexei: There is some useful info on fonts here > http://www.ubuntutips.net/taxonomy/term/4
<alexei_> FoxIII: thanks, replacing /etc/fonts/conf.d/70-no-bitmap-fonts.conf with the opposid makes some bitmaps avail for choice...
<mado> hi guys ... can you help me please? ... i downloaded a setup-file i want to install under windows ...
<mado> i tried to copy and move it to the ntfs-partition
<mado> but when i do that the authorization changes form my user to root
<mado> i tried to use "sudo chown <user> <file>" and "sudo chmod 777 <file>" ... it didn't work
<BluesKaj> mado, have you tried it in windows , cuz that seems normal to me
<dunas> Is it strange to be learning more about the command line in Kubuntu than in Ubuntu?
<mado> i haven't tried it yet BluesKaj ... i thought i have to change the authorization before
<mado> so hmm ... BluesKaj ... you suggest i should first look what windows says about the file?
<mado> without changing a thing?
<BluesKaj> mado, Ive received that message or something similar about permissions
<BluesKaj> yes
<BluesKaj> mado, the file transfers ok right ?
<mado> no ... not quite ... i got one error message
<mado> Berechtigungen lassen sich nicht ändern für /media/halde/sicherheitssoftware_690.exe
<mado> which means
<mado> the authorization can't be changed for /media/halde/sicherheitssoftware_690.exe
<BluesKaj> yes, i think that's a standard response
<BluesKaj> Tm_T, ?
<mado> so ok ... should i now reboot and start windows?
<mado> and try to open the file without changing anything under linux?
<BluesKaj> can you see the file in your windows partition/folder ?
<BluesKaj> if not then there's no point in booting into windows
<mado> when i go to "/media/halde/"
<mado> i can see it
<BluesKaj> ok, give it a try
<mado> mario@xoqmd:/media/halde$ ls -l ... -rwxrwx--- 1 root plugdev 86886403 2008-06-27 15:27 sicherheitssoftware_690.exe
<mado> ok then ...
<mado> i hope it works ... see you after the reboot
<BluesKaj> ok
 * BluesKaj hands genii a coffee
<venik> Is tehre in Kubuntu a personal information manager that is still being developed/debugged/maintained?
<genii> BluesKaj: Thanks, I needed that!
 * genii sips
<zipper> Anyone managed to re-map the "+" and "-" keys on a Logitech MX518 mouse? I've tried using evdev, but i seems like no matter what i do i cannot get xev to register those two keys - and then i cant bind them to pageUp/down like i want. I read a guide using evrouter, but i haven't managed to get it working (if anyone got experience with evrouter, please speak up, maybe you could help me understand the guide). Any ideas on what i could do?
<FoxIII> In KDE4.0 how can I stop the 'bouncing' loading icon? I just want the two spinning circles only.
<BluesKaj> genii, when one tranfers a file to ntfs from ext3 , there's dialog that pops up " Could not change permissions for /media/hda1/Documents and Settings/
<BluesKaj> genii, what's that about ?...it's confusing some ppl into thinking they can't transfer files
<Tm_T> BluesKaj: you called?
<FoxIII> BluesKaj: Normally, you need root access to see an ntfs partition, so I'm guessing that when you transfer a program across, it's going to have those attributes.
<BluesKaj> not necessarily /Documents and Settings/ but wherever folder /dir the file is located
<BluesKaj> yes Tm_T , it was about this issue
<genii> BluesKaj: It wants to create files under the name of the linux user writing there. But ntfs doesn't support same kinds of permissions as ext. There is some switch to put infstab for this but I forget exactly. Maybe uid=0 or so
<genii> hi Tm_T
<BluesKaj> I haven't paid much attn to the 'permissions notification' , I just go ahead and everything seems fine
<BluesKaj> mado was here a while ago and was quite concerned that he wouldn't be able to use the file in windows after transfer due to "permissions" probs.
<shadowbox> hello all
<shadowbox> everywhere I go to read an article on the web there are 'add links' on every other word. Can I disable these things?
<shadowbox> they are so anoying
<g00LiPoP> shadowbox: Which webbrowser R u usin?
<shadowbox> FF
<g00LiPoP> Firefox. wait, I'll check it up
<shadowbox> great thanks
<g00LiPoP> oh, which version R u usin? Cuz it's different using firefox 3 and 2, so whats ur version+
<shadowbox> checking
<shadowbox> 2
<g00LiPoP> ok
<shadowbox> I like 3 better just because of the way you can close the tabs
<shadowbox> no more accidently closing them when your trying to switch to them
<g00LiPoP> sry, my internet connection got all fucked up, so I didnt check
<g00LiPoP> wait a minute
<shadowbox> np
<g00LiPoP> I think it's a addon called linkalert
<shadowbox> ahh
<g00LiPoP> u can disable it in addons
<g00LiPoP> but i'm not sure
<shadowbox> I only have one addon and it 'add block plus'
<g00LiPoP> i just googled and I found it somewhere when someone else had the same problem but solved it by removing the addon
<g00LiPoP> Ah, too bad, then I don't know what u should do. Sry
<shadowbox> could it be add block plus being sneaky?
<g00LiPoP> Damn internet connection
<g00LiPoP> well you can try to disable the addon if u want to
<g00LiPoP> I don't know
<ahmed_> how to get administration in system setting in kde4
<nitin> how to start kde update manager
<BluesKaj> kde4 , nitin ?
<shadowbox> you  get much KDE 4 help here
<shadowbox> you will need to go to the kde 4 channel
<nitin> no, kde 3
<genii> ahmed_: #kubuntun-kde4  for kde4 questions please
<shadowbox> oh ok
<genii> bah typo
<genii> ahmed_: #kubuntu-kde4
<shadowbox> I like kde 4 it has aloot of eye candy
<shadowbox> its perdy
<ahmed_> genii: ok sorry
<BluesKaj> I guess we'd better get used to the eye candy fisher price look , cuz we have much choice in the next distro
<BluesKaj> don't
<pim> You can switch do debian
<pim> It's ubuntu, only without the ubuntu stuff added in.
<nitin_> pim: how to start kde update manager
<BluesKaj> pim, debian's behind the curve somewhat
<pim> What do you mean, that it's not really up to date?
<BluesKaj> yeah
<pim> Does that really matter?
<BluesKaj> nitin_,https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/kubuntu-users/2006-January/003248.html
<BluesKaj> pim, some of the hardware drivers aren't up to date
<pim> Is this because people switched from debian to ubuntu?
<BluesKaj> pim, I tried the latest debian some months ago and was really pretty disappointed , had no DRI or 3D with my graphics and the ethernet had to be configged etc
<pim> So what should you run on an old laptop for instance?
<pim> BSD?
<SniZzo> puppy linux?
<SniZzo> damn small linux?
<pim> not dsl
<pim> That's just small, not necessarily for old computers
<digistyl3> hi, is there a firewall for linux which can use application based rules?
<digistyl3> for example blocking one application
<zipper> Anyone know a good GUI alternative to 'mc' ?
<zipper> !mc
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mc
<digistyl3> zipper: gnome commander?
<BluesKaj> !Firewall | digistyl3
<ubottu> digistyl3: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<engineer> digistyl3 firestart
<engineer> firestarter
<digistyl3> engineer: can i use it to block access for one single application?
<digistyl3> i thought the rules were made based upon url or port number
<zipper> digistyl3, thanks
<digistyl3> zipper: yw
<annma> is there a KDE4 specific channel please?
<annma> is FolderView shipped in KUbuntu KDE4 beta2?
<annma> hey people
<annma> tehre's no support here?
<SniZzo> in my opinion kde4 is not still usable...
<annma> taht's not the question
<annma> my question is: is FolderView shipped in KUbuntu KDE4 beta2?
<annma> is it on the desktop?
<pim> annma there is a kde channel
<aldo_> oi
<aldo_> hello
<annma> pim: I am a kde developer
<annma> I need a KUbuntu answer for a bug report
<annma> my question is: is FolderView shipped in KUbuntu KDE4 beta2?
<pim> Ah well I'm sorry but I can't help you. I'm just a regular user.
<annma> is it a difficult question?
<aldo_> i't sever the net
<aldo_> ???
<pim> I think you might have to ask that on a kubuntu forum annma
<annma> no time
<annma> I'm closing the bug report with asking the guy to report to KUbuntu
<annma> pim: do you know a link to KBuntu kde4 packages maybe?
<pim> Sorry annma I use kde3
<vikrant__> ssup guyz?
<muesli> how can i type umlauts in ubuntu on an english keyboard?
<jenny> hola
<bevi> m i a szosz van?
<jcfp> muesli: set some intl keyboard layout variant (like us-intl), then use " + letter.
<muesli> jcfp: cheers. sadly keyboard layout seems to have vanished from kde4 settings, but that's my fault for running beta software ;-)
<jcfp> no kde4 in my house (for the being at least)
<jcfp> might have better luck in the kde4 chan
<__Vic__> hey guyz how do i get a channel list?
<engineer> /list
<__Vic__> kool
<aldo_> shell
<aldo_> Pless
<aldo_> i not send the mensseger
<ubuntu> hi
<aldo_> hi
<ubuntu> hi there
<ubuntu> where is everybody?
<ubuntu> aldo how r u doin
<ubuntu> why my web browser isn't working? can anybody help me?
<aldo_> yo speak spain
<jcfp> !es | aldo_
<ubottu> aldo_: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<aldo_> usted fala español
<candive> !es aldo
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about es aldo
<wad> How do I see what version of PHP and MySQL I'm running, via the command line?
<rickest> wad: --version for both
<wad> ok
<wad> thanks
<aldo_> usted sabes canales Ubuntu en portugues
<aldo_> ??
<ubuntu> hey who spaeks english or russian here??
<Jucato> !pt | aldo_
<ubottu> aldo_: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<FoxIII> !pt | aldo_
<Jucato> ubuntu: this is the English channel
<__Vic__> i speak english and would love to learn russian
<Jucato> !ru | ubuntu
<ubottu> ubuntu: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<karl> i speak english
<ubuntu> please advise me why my web browser and IM client isnt working?
<aldo_> candive usted sabe canales Ubuntu en portugues
<karl> can you be more specific as to what you mean by not working?
<karl> do they not start up at all, or does it seem they are having trouble accessing the internet?
<ubuntu> i ve connected to internet but my konqueror says something like:
<ubuntu> An error occurred while loading http://www.yahoo.com:
<ubuntu> Could not connect to host http://www.yahoo.com/.
<LimCore> hello
<karl> hold down ALT and press F2
<LimCore> kwallet manager stoped working.
<karl> in the run window that appears, type in "konsole" and press enter
<karl> a terminal window will appear
<karl> in the terminal window, type "ping google.com" and press enter
<karl> if it is successful, you should get a series of "64 bytes from google.com" messages
<aldo_> opera 9,5 is compact the kubuntu
<karl> if it is unsuccessful, it will just hang and report a time out
<karl> which happens?
<tzanger> good afternoon
<tzanger> I just did a fresh hardy install, and my user's desktop seems to have all of / on it... is this normal?
<aldo_> ??
<aldo_> speak portugues
<ubuntu> karl  yes i tried ping and it returned successful result
<karl> perhaps you are behind a firewall blocking port 80
<ubuntu> i dont think so cause  i am running Kubuntu from Live CD
<karl> try visiting google.com in konqueror
<ubuntu> ( same result
<ubuntu> and ICQ account in kopete also isn't working
<karl> do you need an http proxy to access the internet where you are?
<ubuntu> no i dont need
<ubuntu> i've connected by dial up
<karl> i am not familiar with dial up networking
<karl> sorry
 * makdaknife shivers... dial-up is like a ghost from the past
<ubuntu> :)) yaeh but unfurtanaelly i have it
<ubuntu> it's strange cause i can see Google's icon on the right side of addrees bar
<ubuntu> and yahoo's icon, but no web page
<makdaknife> um... that doesn't necessarily mean you can connect to those sites... it is just a search bar
<ubuntu> no no no
<makdaknife> ubuntu: did you say that you can successfully ping www.google.com
<ubuntu> not search bar
<ubuntu> sorry on the Left side, not right
<makdaknife> okay...
<makdaknife> did you say that you could ping google
<llutz> hi
<ubuntu> yes i can
<makdaknife> if you go to konsole, try: telnet www.google.com 80
<ubuntu> ok lets try
<ubuntu> yes i've connected to google on 80 port
<ubuntu> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ telnet www.google.com 80
<ubuntu> Trying 72.14.215.99...
<ubuntu> Connected to www.l.google.com.
<ubuntu> Escape character is '^]'.
<ubuntu> Connection closed by foreign host.
<makdaknife> great... try type: HEAD / HTTP/1.1
<ubuntu> in telenet session?
<makdaknife> yes... open the session... then when you get to Escape character... type HEAD / HTTP/1.1
<makdaknife> then hit enter... then type: Host: www.google.com
<makdaknife> hit enter twice...
<makdaknife> Google should return a bunch of Header info
<makdaknife> if that works... then your browsers should be working....
<ubuntu> Yes i get   Host: www.google.com
<ubuntu> <html><head>
<ubuntu> <meta http-equiv="content-type" content="text/html;charset=utf-8">
<ubuntu> <title>400 Bad Request</title>
<ubuntu> <style><!--
<ubuntu> ...
<makdaknife> heh... weird you must have typed something wrong... but no matter... it looks like your computer is able to talk to google okay
<makdaknife> maybe your dial up connection is just really slow and the pages are timing out to render in your browsers
<ubuntu> search from search bar isn't working too
<ubuntu> hm i have no problems in windows
<jcfp> ubuntu: try 'wget www.google.com' on the command line
<makdaknife> ubuntu: are you using firefox or konqueror?
<ubuntu> konqueror
<ubuntu> jcfp
<ubuntu> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ wget www.google.com
<ubuntu> --22:17:12--  http://www.google.com/
<ubuntu>            => `index.html'
<ubuntu> Resolving www.google.com... 72.14.215.99, 72.14.215.104
<ubuntu> Connecting to www.google.com|72.14.215.99|:80... connected.
<ubuntu> HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 302 Found
<ubuntu> Location: http://www.google.co.uz/ [following]
<ubuntu> --22:17:16--  http://www.google.co.uz/
<ubuntu>            => `index.html'
<genii> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<ubuntu> Resolving www.google.co.uz... 72.14.215.99, 72.14.215.104
<ubuntu> Reusing existing connection to www.google.com:80.
<ubuntu> HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 200 OK
<ubuntu> Length: unspecified [text/html]
<ubuntu>     [    <=>                              ] 4 948         3.91K/s
<ubuntu> 22:17:18 (3.90 KB/s) - `index.html' saved [4948]
<ubuntu> http://www.google.co.uz/ cause iam in Uzbekistan now
<makdaknife> it very much looks like you're able to connect and download pages
<genii> ubuntu: USE PASTEBIN PLEASE!
<makdaknife> so the problem looks to be more likely something with konqueror....
<ubuntu> sorry guya i didn't now about patebin command
<makdaknife> maybe try with firefox
<ubuntu> guys
<ubuntu> is it possible that there is problem with LiveCD session?
<makdaknife> maybe... but I don't see why there should be... it is very clear that you are able to connect to and communicate with outside web sites
<ubuntu> i dont have firefox distr
<nuno_> Hmm.. Whats going on with my firefox it's always starting in offline mode
<nuno_> Does anyone know whats happening?
<makdaknife> ubuntu: I must admit that I am stumped... your computer seems to have no problem connecting to websites and downloading pages... so konqueror should work fine
<ubuntu> if it is a problem with browser why Kopete isn't working? any suggestions?
<makdaknife> but konversation obviously is?
<ubuntu> yes Konversation is ok
<genii> nuno_: Because firefox loads before network connection is ready and so it times out
<makdaknife> that is really strange... I really have no idea
<SniZzo> have a web browser?
<SniZzo> instead of kopete you can use meebo for IM
<ubuntu> ok. Will try to install it on  hdd and then try to use browser. Thank you guys
<makdaknife> sorry... I couldn't be of more help
<makdaknife> good luck
<RobotGuy> Weird.. I can't add new users because the passwd file is locked. Why?
<ubuntu> thanks
<RobotGuy> How do I get the passwd file unlocked?  What caused this?
<genii> nuno_: You should also make sure that under File menu of firefox that "Work Offline" is NOT selected
<genii> nuno_: Please stop private messaging me. I do not give assistance in private message, only in publi channel. I also do not accept private messages in general.
<gkr> Hi, I've no working no dock with kopete, amarok, konversation... I've start kicker, and here too, there nothing...
<besitzer__> besitzer
<genii> nuno_: After you make some change to firefox, you need to close firefox and then re-open it. If you only de-select the Work Offline and then just reboot firefox will not have saved that change because it was not closed and reopened.
<RobotGuy> How can I force the password file to be unlocked?
<RobotGuy> It should not be locked.
<gkr> Maybe an app is using it, like if you try to run apt-get with adept open
<gkr> in this case, command «fuser» could help you
<RobotGuy> I have no idea what is keeping the passwd file locked.
<gkr> where is your passwd file ?
<RobotGuy> Here: /etc/passwd
<gkr> try "sudo fuser /etc/passwd"
<gkr> it will give the pid of app using your file
<gkr> then, you could use e.g. "kill 4312"
<RobotGuy> gkr: It doesn't show any app using /etc/passwd
<genii> RobotGuy: lsof | grep passwd
<gkr> so no app use passwd...
<genii> With sudo even
<RobotGuy> genii: That helped. Thanks!
<madmakz> how to install flash?
<madmakz> anyone?
<gkr> what could I do to see the kbluetooth's icon
<gkr> for flash, use adept, it's something like nonfree-flash
<gkr> "sudo apt-get install flashplugin"
<gkr> or "sudo apt-get install flashplayer-mozilla"
<gkr> anyone for my icon problem ? I cannot use kopete and ktorrent too....
<lesergi> hi all people
<gkr> hi
<fallen|ct> hi guys
<gkr> hi
<fallen|ct> can anyone please help me? when I press alt+tab, the task switcher doesn't appear any more... i can switch tasks, but have no idea, which task i've currently selected. how can i activate that again?
<fredthemonkey> hello guys :)
<gkr> What a weird problem
<fredthemonkey> i just activated compiz effects in hardy
<fredthemonkey> and now the workspaces seem not to work as they used to
<fredthemonkey> for example i have only 2 workspaces and the program bar displays all windows (it should only show the ones of the current workspace9
<fredthemonkey> *)
<fredthemonkey> anyone knows how to fix this? :)
<fallen|ct> as far as i know, you can't
<fallen|ct> same problem here, virtual desktops don't really work in compiz/kde
<gkr> I'm use to think that it's the normal behavior...
<fredthemonkey> has compiz own desktops that i can manage?
<fallen|ct> use gnome. compiz works great there ;)
<gkr> *.*
<fallen|ct> argh, this task switcher bug is quite annoying... it's like gambling, "oh, which window will it be now?"...
<pim> How can I install compiz-fusion?
<stdin> !compiz
<ubottu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness from KMenu -> System -> Desktop Effects - further help in #compiz-fusion
<pim> I installed it
<pim> Do I need to add the effects seperately?
<stdin> no
<jals> pim, need to turn it on
<pim> How do I do that?
<jals> alt + f2, then do compiz --replace
<stdin> just start it Alt-F2 "compiz --replace"
<pim> ah and how do I go back?
<stdin> kwin --replace
<pim> allright
<pim> I don't notice any change dough
<jals> try one of the shortcuts
<stdin> did you choose an effects level?
<pim> I chose extra effects
<fredthemonkey>  sorry i was away
<pim> It doesn't seem to be activated
<fredthemonkey> hm well i saw that gnome and compiz work perfectly together, but i prefer kde so i guess i better turn it off :D
<keepout> hello
<fredthemonkey> hi
<rickest> fredthemonkey: compiz works wonderfully with KDE/emerald
<gkr> I've no working systray, someone know how to make it working properly ?
<fredthemonkey> what is kde/emerald?
<rickest> fredthemonkey: KDE is the default DE (desktop environment) for Kubuntu.  By default, KDE uses KWIN as a window manager, but emerald is a replacement window manager that works well with compiz-fusion
<fredthemonkey> ah okay
<fredthemonkey> how can i activate that?
<rickest> fredthemonkey: google "kubuntu compiz" and maybe "howto"
<fredthemonkey> okay thanks :)
<rickest> fredthemonkey: the hardest part of getting compiz to work (in any environment) is having good video hardware and (unfortunately) their proprietary drivers. Once you get that licked, the rest is relatively easy
<yura> sory, where can take good html editor for kubuntu ?
<gkr> kate ?
<fredthemonkey> as i have a nvidia card this should be no problem :)
<byteme_> hey there I have a hard question
<genii> !kompozer
<ubottu> kompozer is WYSIWYG HTML editor for easily creating web pages, and the continuation of the dead Nvu project. It is available in !Universe on !Gutsy, !Backports on !Feisty, and from  « deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/tonyyarusso/ubuntu edgy universe » for Edgy.  (Dapper still pending)
<genii> Hmm. They need to update that one
<byteme_> I'm a pc tech and I'm attempting to back up a Windows hard drive that has had a data crash
<byteme_> 99% of my recovery is thanks to linuxlinux
<gkr> ^^
<autoscum> hey, guys
<byteme_> BUT this time, I'm being told that windows has locked the drive
<autoscum> !keyboardlayout
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about keyboardlayout
<autoscum> !xkb
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xkb
<autoscum> darn...
<genii> byteme_: What fs is on it, ntfs or vfat ? Other?
<autoscum> So, does anyone know how I can change my keyboard layout with Alt+Shift?
<genii> byteme_: You can usually force the mount if it's been marked unclean
<fredthemonkey> cu guys
<autoscum> guess not.. :(
<gkr> anyone could help me with a systray problem ?
<fredthemonkey> i'm back and now emerald is installed
<byteme_> can I forcew the mount without loosing the data?
<pim> yeah
<fredthemonkey> but i couldnt find a tutorial for hardy so i ask here: how to activate it?
<fredthemonkey> i found some emerald theme manager but it seems not to be active
<pim> byteme_ it is not a good idea, but usually you can
<byteme_> ok, Iwilltell the customer its a 50/50 chance
<autoscum> gkr, what's the systray problem?
<gkr> I've nothing, no icon, no systray ^^
<autoscum> gkr: this is serious business :D
<fredthemonkey> do you have kde 3.5 or 4?
<fredthemonkey> :D
<autoscum> yeah.. that's important, too
<autoscum> KDE 4 failed to launch the manual network configuration
<autoscum> :/
<gkr> I've plasma and kicker both open. no one work
<fredthemonkey> so you installed both kde3 and 4? maybe logout and start a new session?
<autoscum> yeah.. whatever fred said...
<gkr> It is not working since I've log in, but I can try it
<fredthemonkey> wb gkr
<claudio> salve atutti
<claudio> sono un neofita...
<autoscum> So, does anyone know how I can change my keyboard layout with Alt+Shift?
<claudio> anche se sono un po grandicello...cerco un po di aiuto
<autoscum> I googled, but couldn't find anything in particular...
<nalioth> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<claudio> grazie
<fredthemonkey> gkrnours, does it work now? :)
<gkrnours> no more...
<fredthemonkey> no more?
<gkrnours> no icon, and plasmoid "systray" is just a ball, with nothing in
<fredthemonkey> strange stuff
<fredthemonkey> well i dont have kde4 so idk whats wrong :S
<byteme_> how do I force a mount from a live cd? I tried the command that was given on the live cd but tells me I am underprivleged (thanks alot for the reminder)
<alupres> hola
<alupres> necesitaria una ayuda si es posible
<alupres> ya que es la primera que instalo kubuntu, y ando medio despistado
<Tm_T> !es | alupres
<ubottu> alupres: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<alupres> ok thanks a lot
<alupres> and sorry
<byteme_> whaaahooo, never mind I got it
<Fyl0n> if I want to activate my root account it says User Account has expired..
<Fyl0n> How can I reset this?
<ShadowKnight> hello all.
<simi> hi, anyone knows ow i can change the color depth in kubuntu hardy?
<ShadowKnight> hmm. Dead room today, eh?
<ShadowKnight> Ah there we go.
<ShadowKnight> Color depth?
<ShadowKnight> simi: to change color setting go to Kmenu/system_settings/Monitor_and_Display/ and go to the Color and Gamma tab
<sergey> hi gays! Can anybody help me?
<ShadowKnight> sergey: what is your problem?
<sergey> I have installed xubuntu, and KDE4 installed after that. So for now i am shorthanded to change login screnn(
<simi> ShadowKnight:  but i want to change the color depth from 32 to 24 or 16 bits? gamma is not color depth no?
<sergey> how do i?
<sergey> "GDM in not running"
<ShadowKnight> sergey:  I'm sorry I don't know about xubuntu.
<sergey> it says
<sergey> i installed GNOME after that, may be it can help?
<sergey> i cannon switch login screen in XFCE, KDE4, GNOME
<sergey> "i cannot" sorry
<ShadowKnight> simi: sorry, I don't know.
<sergey> thank you any way!
<ShadowKnight> sergey: ti govorish po ruskii?
<sergey> ShadowKnight: da
<genii> sergey: sudo apt-get install gdm
<delilaz> how do you install java on kubuntu?
<ShadowKnight> install the package, delilaz.
<sergey_> I am happy :) installing the gdm is helps me!
<simi> Help, i mangaed to distroy m my video setting and now i have a 640x480 resolution and reconfigure xserver is not working in hardy, how can i reset the settings?
<sergey_> Thanks a lot!
<katswaio> delilaz: probably 'sudo aptitude install openjdk-6-jre' will do
<katswaio> !java | delilaz
<ubottu> delilaz: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre or sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu !Dapper
<simi> i just changed the driver from ati radeon to ati radeon mobility, the card not the driver, the driver is ati
<gkrnours> I'got it ! My systray is coming back !
<ShadowKnight> delilaz: you may already have it insalled, though. Did you try compiling something?
<ShadowKnight> delilaz: javac insertprogramtocompile
<gkrnours> I've not all icon yet, but I've kopete and kmix ^o^
<ShadowKnight> simi: try reinstalling your old driver with synaptic
<delilaz> it is not installed
<highness> Hello people. I've got a question involving remapping keys and I hoped to get some help with it here...
<katswaio> simi: try 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg'
<ShadowKnight> highness: describe the problem.
<delilaz> didn't try to compile I tried to download pictures from a website that needs java
<katswaio> !X
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<highness> The issue is like  this: My laptop's keyboard is broken. So I have connected a USB keyboard to the laptop.
<highness> The problem is that I want to use some of the FN-keys
<simi> katswaio:  this is not working in hardy
<ShadowKnight> delilaz: that's a different java:
<highness> How can I remap the FN-button to the USB keyboard and get the same funtions?
<ShadowKnight> delilaz: you want the java plugin for linux.
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<gkrnours> there is a package for these
<ShadowKnight> Heyz ActionParsnip
<gkrnours> Fn key
<delilaz> shadowknight: yes how do I do it?
<ShadowKnight> delilaz: first check if java is simply disabled. In Firefox 3:
<highness> gkrnours: Yeah, the Fn-button that activates other parts of the keyboard.
<highness> For example. If I press fn+left arrow it dims the brightness on my screen
<ShadowKnight> delilaz: edit/preferences/content.
<highness> If I press fn+right arrow it increases the brightness
<ShadowKnight> delilaz: check if both checkboxes for java are checked.
<gkrnours> highness: I think the fn key work, but that the computers don't reconize the shortcut.
<ActionParsnip> highness: most times brightness is managed automatically
<delilaz> shadowknight: my version of firefox is 1.5.0.12
<ShadowKnight> delilaz: can you update?
<highness> gkrnours: No, thats not the problem. I really do mean that the keyboard is broken. ;)
<ShadowKnight> delilaz: though it should be the same in 1.5
<highness> It's physically broken
<ActionParsnip> highness: get a new one
<highness> Yeah, the laptop is going in for service
<highness> But for now I need to use it
<LiNuxBaBe> My wireless doesn't work on an acer aspire 3104wlmi:: when I was working with kubuntu 7.10 it worked fine.. After the upgrade I got the error:: unable to attach hardware (hal status 13).. I tried to install several drivers (ndiswrapper,,acerhk,,madwifi) but it won't work.. Anyone another suggestion..?
<highness> And I need to be able to use the Fn key
<ShadowKnight> delilaz: or nearly the same. Just find where preferences is. It's probably under edit or tools.
<delilaz> check boxes are checked for enabling java
<aldo_> hi
<ActionParsnip> highness: if its broken then you can use other mapped keys but im not sure about the brightness
<highness> ActionParsnip: Yeah. I know it's possible to remap the keys. I'm just not sure how to accomplish it.
<ActionParsnip> LiNuxBaBe: let me websearch
<ShadowKnight> delilaz: that means you already have java. Are you certain that you don't need something else, like Flash Player?
<delilaz> shadowknight: is there a way to get the plugin or update plugin through a terminal?
<aldo_> kubuntu is the very dificult
<katswaio> simi: try running Xorg --configure in a virtual terminal as root. it should generate an Xorg.conf file
<highness> The key remapping should be possible through xmodmap
<ShadowKnight> delilaz: not that I know of, but here are plugin downloads : https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/browse/type:7
<highness> Just don't know what key that corresponds to what function
<delilaz> It states, java runtime environment
<ActionParsnip> LiNuxBaBe: in lspci is the chip and atheros?
<simi> katswaio: what version are you using?
<ActionParsnip> aldo_: i disagree
<katswaio> simi: hardy
<LiNuxBaBe> ActionParsnip:: 02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR242x 802.11abg Wireless PCI Express Adapter (rev 01)
<katswaio> simi: I got xorg-server-7.3
<highness> Oh well.. I will have to continue to search around for an answer. Cheers for the help.
<delilaz> k thanx, shadowknight I'll try that
<ActionParsnip> LiNuxBaBe: 32bit or 64bit?
<ShadowKnight> delilaz: you're welcom.
<ShadowKnight> e.
<katswaio> simi: after you generate the new Xorg.conf, run Xorg --config <generated_file> and see if it has the right resolution
<aldo_> uahsuhas
<gkrnours> Have you resolve the fn key's problem ?
<LiNuxBaBe> ActionParsnip:: 32bit
<ActionParsnip> LiNuxBaBe: good
<ActionParsnip> LiNuxBaBe: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=766169
<ActionParsnip> LiNuxBaBe: tried madwifi?
<LiNuxBaBe> ActionParsnip: I tried madwifi,, and it worked fine on 7.10 (with the patch)
<katswaio> simi: heh, the Xorg parameters start with single dash, so it's Xorg -configure and Xorg -config
<ActionParsnip> LiNuxBaBe: usually atheros is ok
<ActionParsnip> LiNuxBaBe: you need acerhk though. acer suck for linux due to their proprietary crap they put in their systems
<simi> katswaio:  how can i get in the virtual terminal? quit X?
<Pepcok^PotLS> hello
<gkrnours> alt+ctrl+1 or f1 I think
<ActionParsnip> simi: virtual terminal?
<ShadowKnight> F1
<katswaio> alt+ctrl+F1, and then alt+ctrl+f7 to get back
<ShadowKnight> alt-control-f1
<Pepcok^PotLS> could you help me with program?
<ActionParsnip> !ask Pepcok^PotLS
<ubottu> ActionParsnip: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ActionParsnip> !ask | Pepcok^PotLS
<ubottu> Pepcok^PotLS: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Pepcok^PotLS> ok sorry
<Pepcok^PotLS> I've installed XMMS2 (I think so), but I can't open this program
<ActionParsnip> try running it from konsole
<ActionParsnip> use tab autocomplete
<ActionParsnip> and put a & after it ;)
<compilerwriter> Anyone here have any experience with kat
<Pepcok^PotLS> how? becauseI I'm newbie, I've installed Ubuntu week ago
<ActionParsnip> Pepcok^PotLS: open konsole
<Pepcok^PotLS> yes
<ActionParsnip> then type xm then press tab
<ActionParsnip> it'll autocomplete
<ActionParsnip> you can use it for programs and when you are tpying folder paths
<rickest> fyi, xmms is deprecated. might want to google for alternatives
<ActionParsnip> rickest: it can still be installed from source
<Pepcok^PotLS> so what is the best program to listen to the music for Ubuntu (similiar to Winamp)
<SniZzo> maybe amarok?
<rickest> ActionParsnip: yes it can and it will still be deprecated
<ActionParsnip> Pepcok^PotLS: if you dont mind bloat, amarok is nice
<ActionParsnip> !xmms
<ubottu> xmms is no longer being developed, see http://bugs.debian.org/461309 for more details.  Consider using audacious instead.
<rickest> amarok or audacious
<ActionParsnip> !amarok
<ubottu> Amarok is an audio player for Linux with an intuitive interface. The latest version is 1.4.8 (1.4.3 for Dapper LTS). Packages are available for Kubuntu at www.kubuntu.org See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Amarok
<ShadowKnight> !chicken
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about chicken
<Pepcok^PotLS> how to uninstall my xmms?
<ShadowKnight> Doh.
<ActionParsnip> I use amarok on my headless but the web interface is awesome
<rickest> Pepcok^PotLS: I didn't mean that like you shouldn't use xmms, only that you should know it doesn't have a future
<ActionParsnip> Pepcok^PotLS: sudo apt-get --purge remove xmms
<LiNuxBaBe> ActionParsnip: I already tried the ndiswrapper and it won't work
<ActionParsnip> LiNuxBaBe: you got acerhk modprobed in?
<ActionParsnip> LiNuxBaBe: thats important
<Pepcok^PotLS> thank you very much, I have other question
<ActionParsnip> sup?
<Pepcok^PotLS> my ubuntu is installed on notebook and I don't have any sound from my loudspeaker
<ActionParsnip> Pepcok^PotLS: run lspci and notice the line regarding audio, paste it in here
<Pepcok^PotLS> if i use headphoneses it's ok
<ActionParsnip> lspci lists everything in your system
<ActionParsnip> hmm
<ActionParsnip> strange
<ActionParsnip> give us the line anyhoo
<Pepcok^PotLS> error - I cant use this command
<ActionParsnip> el ess pee see eye
<ActionParsnip> lspci
<LiNuxBaBe> ActionParsnip: it says invalid driver
<Pepcok^PotLS> 00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 915GM/PM/GMS/910GML Express Processor to DRAM Controller (rev 04)
<Pepcok^PotLS> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 915GM/GMS/910GML Express Graphics Controller (rev 04)
<ActionParsnip> LiNuxBaBe: then you got the wrong driver. go to support.acer.com and get the windows xp 32 bit driver and use ndiswrapper
<Pepcok^PotLS> 00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 915GM/GMS/910GML Express Graphics Controller (rev 04)
<Pepcok^PotLS> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 04)
<ActionParsnip> Pepcok^PotLS: woah!
<Pepcok^PotLS> 00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) PCI Express Port 1 (rev 04)
<ActionParsnip> STOP!
<Pepcok^PotLS> 00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB UHCI #1 (rev 04)
<Pepcok^PotLS> 00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB UHCI #2 (rev 04)
<Pepcok^PotLS> 00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB UHCI #3 (rev 04)
<Pepcok^PotLS> 00:1d.3 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB UHCI #4 (rev 04)
<ActionParsnip> !paste | Pepcok^PotLS
<ubottu> Pepcok^PotLS: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<sergey> I am pretty new gor linux, and i am not understand, does it ok to work KDM and GDM side by side in single linux?
<Pepcok^PotLS> 00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller (rev 04)
<ActionParsnip> sergey: indeed
<Pepcok^PotLS> 00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev d4)
<Pepcok^PotLS> 00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801FBM (ICH6M) LPC Interface Bridge (rev 04)
<Pepcok^PotLS> 00:1f.2 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801FBM (ICH6M) SATA Controller (rev 04)
<Pepcok^PotLS> 00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) SMBus Controller (rev 04)
<Pepcok^PotLS> 01:03.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 2200BG Network Connection (rev 05)
<Pepcok^PotLS> 01:0a.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Texas Instruments TSB43AB22/A IEEE-1394a-2000 Controller (PHY/Link)
<Pepcok^PotLS> 01:0c.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+ (rev 10)
<Pepcok^PotLS> what? I'm sorry I;m  new
<ActionParsnip> dude i just asked for the single line
<Pepcok^PotLS> which one, because there are many
<sergey> ActionParsnip: sorry i don't catch. It is ok or not?
<ActionParsnip> sergey: yes you can install any windows manager you want but only one will run at a time
<ActionParsnip> Pepcok^PotLS: ﻿00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 04)
<Pepcok^PotLS> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 04)
<ActionParsnip> Pepcok^PotLS: exactly
<Pepcok^PotLS> :)
<ActionParsnip> Pepcok^PotLS: get googling for that dude
<ActionParsnip> theres a factoid too
<ActionParsnip> !hda
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hda
<ActionParsnip> can anyone help
<ActionParsnip> factoid about hi def audio
<ActionParsnip> !ich
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ich
<sergey> ActionParsnip: Thanks a lot!
<ActionParsnip> sergey: you'll have a lot of bloat on your system
<ActionParsnip> sergey: some purists (like me) only like one WM to keep bloat minimal
<sergey> ActionParsnip: i have not done my select yet :)
<ActionParsnip> sergey: cool, enjoy, there are many. I like kde but have a few systems on fluxbox
<Pepcok^PotLS> ok thanks for everything BTW. Which do you think is the best browser besides Firefox
<Pepcok^PotLS> ?
<ActionParsnip> Pepcok^PotLS: define best
<ActionParsnip> Pepcok^PotLS: some like konqueror, some like firefox, some like kylie
<Pepcok^PotLS> anything similar to Opera?
<ActionParsnip> !opera | Pepcok^PotLS
<ubottu> Pepcok^PotLS: opera is an advanced and free (only as in price) web browser.  Install it via Applications->Add/Remove..., making sure that "Show commercial applications" (dapper only) is checked. For more info on opera please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<simi> i fixed my xorg, i restarted in recovery mode and there is an option to reconfigure X :-), the ideea to run Xorg -configure in virtual terminal does not work
<simi> thx  for your sugestions,
<ActionParsnip> simi: you should make a backup before undertaking changes so you can roll back, then you dont have that problem]
<harolddong> I wish konqueror and opera were more extensible like firefox
<sergey> i like opera for comfortable bookmark panel, for posibility to find all link on page
<harolddong> or I wish firefox just had a stable qt build
<ActionParsnip> opera has speedial
<katswaio> simi: great! didn't know about that reconfigure X option
<sergey> its mouse actions is the best then firefox
<ActionParsnip> i like chromedit in firefox though
<sergey> firefox has add-on for speeddial
<ActionParsnip> sergey: really???
<ActionParsnip> speeddial is the future
<harolddong> fire is bulky and cumbersome but its just way more extensible than the other browsers
<harolddong> *firefox
<sergey> firefox3 get cool zooming like opera had many years :)
<sergey> ActionParsnip: yes
<ActionParsnip> sweet
<ActionParsnip> i love speed dial
<sergey> my fevorint addon is scratchbook
<simi> i do not know exactly what to back up, because in xorg.conf it is just the line "configured video device"
<simi> and i belive that the settings are in other place hidden
<simi> fusion-icon
<sergey> scratchbook allow me to drag opened page into special panel, for saving this page in it
<jenny> I have a quick question. If I upgrade to the new Gutsy Gibbon will I lose any data?
<ActionParsnip> simi: sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup
<ActionParsnip> simi: you backup the whole thing
<ShadowKnight> jenny: If you mean Hardy, no
<ActionParsnip> simi: do it with every conf file you edit
<ActionParsnip> simi: so you can roll back
<ShadowKnight> jenny: but some of your hardware might not work.
<ShadowKnight> jenny: you may have problems with video or sound.
<ActionParsnip> jenny: upgrading can be an ass, do a clean install of the OS then restore your data from backup
<ShadowKnight> jenny: if your current release causes you no problems, keep it.
<jenny> When I went to install the new updates it mentioned a new 7.1 or 7.01 whichever it was, was available. i clicked cancel but it tried to upgrade anyways. I canceled out of it against its will.
<sergey> i make mistake - SCRAPBOOK
<ShadowKnight> jenny: that's no problem
<ShadowKnight> jenny: it's optional.
<jenny> ah cool ok
<jenny> thanks guys
<jenny> *tips hat to shadowknight*
<ShadowKnight> You're welcome.
<simi> i do not edit any conf file, i just selected other card , the problem appeared, selected back the previous card and the problem did not disapeared, and i belive that the only line in xorg that refers to video contains the settings, i belive that the settings are in other file, somwere must be set the driver "ati" the resolution,
<simi> in xorg.conf this are not inside the file
<LiNuxBaBe> ActionParsnip it keeps saying invalid driver
<genii> simi: Does /etc/X11/1xorg     exist?
<ActionParsnip> LiNuxBaBe: hmm, id get googling for some drivers or the ubuntuforums
<Uber1> what is the difference (noticable) between kubuntu and ubuntu
<simi> genii:  yes
<ActionParsnip> Uber1: ubuntu uses gnome desktop and kubuntu uses kde
<genii> simi: Back it up then peek inside
<ActionParsnip> Uber1: otherwise its the same
<simi> genii: : do you want to se it? in hardy is diffrent from gutsy
<ShadowKnight> Uber1: they also come with different programs standard.
<Uber1> ok
<Uber1> which different programs?
<ShadowKnight> Uber1: On a personal note, I think KDE looks nicer.
<ActionParsnip> Uber1: ubuntu text editor = gedit, kde = kate
<ActionParsnip> Uber1: theres a lot as gnome apps use gnome libs, kde apps use kde libs
<Uber1> with the text editor, is it like notepad? where i can write html or css or javascript or w/e
<genii> simi: I'm only here another 8 minutes, so no
<ShadowKnight> Uber1:  if you want them, they work in Gnome. The cd burner, for example is K3b, instead of Gnomebaker.
<ActionParsnip> Uber1: you can install gnome libs on a kde system and viceversa
<Uber1> ok
<ActionParsnip> !kate | Uber1
<ubottu> Uber1: Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), mousepad (Xfce4) - Terminal-based: nano, vi/vim, emacs - For HTML/CSS editors, see !html - For programming editors and IDE, see !code
<Uber1> !html
<ubottu> html is HyperText Markup Language, used to build web pages. WYSIWYG editors: KompoZer (was Nvu), Iceape Composer, Amaya - Development environments: Bluefish, Quanta+, Screem - For a howto on HTML coding, see: http://www.w3schools.com/
<sergey> Gays, i find strange issue. In ubuntu flash video from youtube plays slow. It is not blame on connection speed, because in "another" OS its plays ok. (I guess video setup ok, because the compiz work perfect)
<simi> genii: i will search more maybe i will find more abourt changes that happen to xorg and where the settings are stored
<Uber1> !code
<ubottu> Programming editors/suites: Terminal-based: vi/vim, emacs - KDE: Kate, KDevelop, Quanta+, Umbrello - GNOME: gvim, gedit, anjuta, eclipse, pida
<ActionParsnip> sergey: 64bit or 32bit?
<sergey> 32
<Uber1> isnt there just one program that does it all?
<ActionParsnip> sergey: what browser?
<sergey> FF#
<ActionParsnip> Uber1: does all what?
<sergey> FF3
<Uber1> programming
<ActionParsnip> !flash | FF3
<ubottu> FF3: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<Uber1> and web coding
<ActionParsnip> Uber1: you can do web coding in kate / gedit
<ActionParsnip> Uber1: its just text
<ActionParsnip> Uber1: hell, you can even do it in nano if you want
<Uber1> and just save it with html extention?
<sergey> Yes, i install addobe soft as it recommends in FF3 in first time i open page with flash
<ActionParsnip> Uber1: yeah
<Uber1> ok
<Uber1> simple enough
<Uber1> im going to be getting a new computer, dv6700t Special Edition, its a hp laptop
<ActionParsnip> Uber1: basically there is  more than 1 text editor
<Uber1> im not satisfied with vista
<ActionParsnip> Uber1: few are, its garbage
<Uber1> but, need to work out a few things before i transition
<Uber1> for example
<Uber1> can i install photoshop cs2 on it?
<Uber1> and Flash 8
<ActionParsnip> Uber1: try wine or crossoveroffice etc
<ActionParsnip> or use gimp
<Uber1> ok
<Uber1> well, i paid for photoshop, might as well use it
<ActionParsnip> yeah you'll need to buy crossover office, stuff runs ace in those
<ShadowKnight> Uber1: Gimp is as good as photoshop, and openoffice is good too.
<Uber1> does wine work well?
<ActionParsnip> wine is pretty decent
<Uber1> i intend on using openoffice
<ShadowKnight> Uber1: Not completely reliably, but it does the job.
<Uber1> also, for games
<Uber1> can i run those?
<ActionParsnip> !crossoveroffice | Uber1
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about crossoveroffice
<ActionParsnip> Uber1: indeed
<genii> !wine | Uber1
<ubottu> Uber1: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<Uber1> !AppDB
<ubottu> The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org
<ActionParsnip> Uber1: id definately get crossover office for your windows apps if you are gonna use them that heavily
<anderson> algum brasileiro on
<ShadowKnight> Uber1: yes, but they might be just slightly slower. You should try it before you decide. And not all games are supported. However, there are many excellent and free games for Linux.
<Uber1> how much is crossover office?
<ActionParsnip> Uber1: not sure, its for more than just office
<ActionParsnip> 25 gbp
<ActionParsnip> pretty cheap
<Uber1> ok
<Uber1> well, i might just transition to GIMP
<ActionParsnip> runs all your games and all your adobe stuff
<Uber1> can it do all the same things as photoshop?
<ActionParsnip> Uber1: if you learn it well enough
<nicolas> bonjour
<Uber1> and with professional quality?
<nicolas> ki est francais merci
<ShadowKnight> Uber1: yes
<ActionParsnip> Uber1: indeed
<ActionParsnip> !fr | nicolas
<ubottu> nicolas: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<ShadowKnight> Uber1: some people, like me, like it even better.
<ShadowKnight> Uber1: I used it on windows too.
<Uber1> is the interface and stuff the same as photoshop?
<ActionParsnip> Uber1: people just get brainwashed into thinking there is only 1 app (like photoshop etc)
<ActionParsnip> Uber1: check screenshots
<Uber1> and can i open photoshop projects with it?
<ShadowKnight> Uber1: Yes.
<Uber1> ok
<Uber1> i will try photoshop with WINE first, and see if it is satisfactory, if not then i use GIMP
<Uber1> also, i use Flash 8 a lot, im pretty much going to have to use WINE for that right?
<ActionParsnip> Uber1: try gimp now, it runs under windows
<Uber1> ok
<Uber1> also, i dont have to worry about viruses right?
<ActionParsnip> not really, you run everything as user so any linux virii you get ( i think theres 4) wil do very little
<szakulec_> Uber1: what version did you make your Photoshop files in?
<ActionParsnip> plus most virii are for winslows
<Uber1> cs2
<Uber1> since you are running as a user in linux, can you install programs and do everything? or are you limited
<ActionParsnip> Uber1: just make sure you keep up to date (done with auto updates)
<Uber1> ok
<Uber1> should i get an AV program?
<ActionParsnip> Uber1: yes but admin tasks are done using sudo for 1 shot admin power
<ActionParsnip> Uber1: not really needed
<Uber1> ok
<ActionParsnip> Uber1: I run clamav but i have a samba share that my GFs system writes to
<ActionParsnip> and shes on XP
<Uber1> ok
<Uber1> will kubuntu really make my computer run much faster than vista?
<ActionParsnip> Uber1: indeed, the memory and hard drive footprint is significantly lower
<ShadowKnight> Uber1: it won't run faster in windows of course, but linux does load and run much faster.
<Uber1> ok
<ActionParsnip> Uber1: vista is a whopping 7Gb install
<ActionParsnip> Uber1: ive got 3Gb on my / and ive full compiz and kde4
<Pepcok^PotLS> i've downloaded program, in readme i read what I have to do, but when i wrote make in console it told me that i can't find file (but it's there)
<ActionParsnip> including office productivity, dvd burning and playback
<ShadowKnight> ActionParsnip: 7 gig? Holy crap! I didn't know that! (I'm still running 2000 in case I ever need windows)
<Tecumseh> hi there
<ActionParsnip> ShadowKnight: yeah i used to have 5Gb for XP and the rest of my 80Gb for files, ended up having to install on my bigger partition due to it not being big enough
<ActionParsnip> !hi | Tecumseh
<ubottu> Tecumseh: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<Uber1> is there any limitations to kubuntu
<Tecumseh> a very simple question (I think), how do I install 1 specific package including it's dependency's from the gutsy backports repo?
<ActionParsnip> Uber1: expand please
<Uber1> like, i can do anything that i do with a windows computer
<ActionParsnip> Tecumseh: sudo apt-get install <program>
<Uber1> and more
<ActionParsnip> Uber1: totally
<Uber1> ok
<Tecumseh> ActionParsnip: I don't want to enable that repo globally, just want that one package
<ActionParsnip> Tecumseh: then how will you update it?
<Uber1> is there any audio ripping software for linux (like to rip it from videos)
<ActionParsnip> Tecumseh: you could install it then remove the repo
<Tecumseh> do mind you Uber1 that it will be a total change, you need to start learning to use the system all over again
<ActionParsnip> Uber1: what video type?
<Uber1> .flv
<Tecumseh> the benefits are huge in my opinion
<danny> hi, everybody
<ActionParsnip> Uber1: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=500351
<ActionParsnip> Uber1: you may have to google for stuff to get what you want but you can do anything
<Tecumseh> ActionParsnip: that's indeed the simple option I thought off, thought there also was a pinning option. A way that I could mark that one package as desirable from that repo and the rest not
<Uber1> now, im pretty good with computers. what is different between windows and kubuntu
<ActionParsnip> Tecumseh: well as long as you NEVER install them using apt then it wont install
<ActionParsnip> Uber1: in what way
<ActionParsnip> !hi | danny
<ubottu> danny: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<Uber1> how you use your computer
<Uber1> system tasks
<Tecumseh> for system tasks things like defrag are not necesary
<ActionParsnip> Uber1: I play music and torrent via a headless pc
<Uber1> how about troubleshooting
<ActionParsnip> Uber1: amarok and ktorrent have web based stuff so linux is ideal. I dont game so no need for windows gaming rubbish
<Tecumseh> Uber1: I think the wise thing for you to do is try it out. Install in dualboot so you can switch back to windows. You'll see that you'll be doing that less and less
<ActionParsnip> Uber1: triubleshooting is all over the web and you can ask in here
 * ActionParsnip agrees with Tecumseh
<pater> )
<Uber1> well, with windows i can usually figure out the problem and fix it easily enough
<Uber1> without help
<ShadowKnight> Uber1: That's not always possible with linux.
<ShadowKnight> Uber1: Since it
<ActionParsnip> Uber1: thats due to much experience
<Tecumseh> that's not entirely true, you have learned that skill in years of using windows
<Tecumseh> that's what I ment with starting all over again
<Uber1> yeah
<Uber1> in gimp, can i put all the windows into one?
<Uber1> instead of 3
<ShadowKnight> Uber1: Imagine you're 7 and this is the first time you're using a computer. Linux is not windows.
<ActionParsnip> i dont use gimp so Im no help here
<Tecumseh> it is possible, there's a plugin for that. Just browsed by that today but forgot the link :(
<ShadowKnight> Uber1: I'm not sure: but it's probably possible.
<ActionParsnip> ShadowKnight: play nice
<Uber1> ok
<ShadowKnight> ActionParsnip: I was just emphasising how skills have to be relearned. No offense Uber1 .
<ActionParsnip> Uber1: its not all rosy man, you will have issues, and you will have to exert effort to get stuff working
<Uber1> well, i might dual boot
<sergey> m.b. VMWare will be best solution?
<ActionParsnip> Uber1: its not a simple case of "double click setup.exe and click next like a moron" mentality
<ActionParsnip> Uber1: you have to think whats happening in the early days so you see whats going on
<ActionParsnip> Uber1: and you'll be here a fair bit
<ShadowKnight> Uber1: But don't be scared, everyone is extremely eager to help.
<Uber1> ok
<ActionParsnip> Uber1: exaclly and you'll have a nice system that works nice
<candive> Uber1, I started with dual boot. then graduated to Linux only. the trick is "Never Give Up"
<Uber1> well, i lived through years of cmd computing
<Uber1> in my early days
<ActionParsnip> Uber1: not dos?
<ShadowKnight> Uber1: then you should have no trouble with linux.
 * ActionParsnip rememebrs editting config.sys to free up more hi mem to run prince of persia
<ShadowKnight> Uber1: Ideas are the same, commands are sometimes slightly different.
<rickest> EMM386.EXE
<Uber1> ok
<ActionParsnip> rickest: stupid doskey taking up sily amounts of ram :(
<Uber1> im learning yep
<Uber1> *python
<ShadowKnight> Uber1: Actually, you can make the linux shell run on dos commands!
<Uber1> cool
<andypls> Hello guys. I have a problem over here...
<ActionParsnip> ShadowKnight: seems weird, is it with symlinks
<Uber1> does python come pre-installed?
<Tecumseh> but don't get too excited, commandline is not needed in 95% of the cases anymore
<rickest> ActionParsnip: I ran QEMM386 as much as possible.  Took a long time for EMM/HIMEM to pass it
<ShadowKnight> Uber1: yes, in most distros.
<Tecumseh> it can speed up a lot if you learn the commandline though
<sergey> Good night gays! You have help me a lot! Thank you very mach!
<ShadowKnight> ActionParsnip: no, I can't remember exactly... I read it in a tutorial a long time ago.
<ActionParsnip> rickest: im talking from the Pentium 75 days, with 16Mb RAM
<Uber1> with terminal or w/e can i trace routes
<rickest> ActionParsnip: oh, I meant earlier, pre-Win-3.0 even.  I ran a BBS :)
<andypls> how can i locate a script that loads a specific library to my kernel on start-up?
<ActionParsnip> rickest: BBS?
<rickest> ActionParsnip: BulletinBoard System.  It was kind of like the Internet on valium
<ActionParsnip> rickest: ahhh, yeah. how old are you man?
<ShadowKnight> ActionParsnip: With much more pirated stuff. Woooooooooooooooooooooooottttt.
<rickest> ActionParsnip: 43 :)
<ActionParsnip> rickest: 27 here man
<rickest> cool
<ShadowKnight> I'll bet I'm the youngest here.
<venik> How do I start ssh?
<ActionParsnip> venik: server or client?
<venik> server, I guess
<candive> Shadowknight, how old
<candive> I,m 46
<ActionParsnip> venik: if you install openssh-server it runs at startup
<venik> ok-- thanks
<ShadowKnight> Hehe. Young enough to be illegal in most countries.
<ActionParsnip> ShadowKnight: young enough for what?
<Pepcok^PotLS> does anybody know if there's a "auto rejoin when kick" in Konversation?
<venik> I think I need that for NX server to run
<candive> under 18
<ShadowKnight> Right.
<rickest> venik: /etc/init.d/sshd start (as root)
<candive> coool
<ActionParsnip> candive: you can drive at 17 in UK
<candive> 16 in Canada
<ShadowKnight> Who said I'm in the UK. And who said I'm talking about driving?
<candive> hahaha
<venik> sshd start :COMMAND NOT FOUND
<ActionParsnip> you said young enugh to be illegal, but it depends what you are on about
<ActionParsnip> venik: did you install openssh-server
<ActionParsnip> ?
<ActionParsnip> ShadowKnight: you can consume alcohol in private from age 5
<ShadowKnight> ActionParsnip: You probably have to be in the US to understand what I'm suggesting.
<venik> Looking for it
<ActionParsnip> ShadowKnight: ive been once
<candive> bars
<ShadowKnight> I mean live here.
<ActionParsnip> ShadowKnight: i couldnt
<ShadowKnight> Why?
<venik> funny that NX do not tell you that you need ssh to run...
<ActionParsnip> venik: sudo apt-get install openss then press tab
<ShadowKnight> venik: type man ssh.
<ActionParsnip> ShadowKnight: was too in yer face
<ShadowKnight> ActionParsnip: Eh?
<ActionParsnip> ShadowKnight: too loud and a bity obnoxious, I went to fort lauderdale, florida
<ShadowKnight> ActionParsnip: You call that obnoxious? You haven't been to a REAL city.
<ActionParsnip> ShadowKnight: i live in yorkshire, leeds
<candive> Try TEXAS
<Pepcok^PotLS> which program for IRC do you think is the best?
<ActionParsnip> ShadowKnight: busy city but people stay the hell back and dont shout in your face when they are supposed to be talking
<ShadowKnight> ActionParsnip: A real American city. Think LA, New York.
<ActionParsnip> Pepcok^PotLS: I use pidgin but xchat is cool
<ActionParsnip> ShadowKnight: exactly, thats why id hate it
<ShadowKnight> ActionParsnip: I find it charming.
<ActionParsnip> ShadowKnight: i look after american servers but i live in uk
<ActionParsnip> ShadowKnight: they fly me over sometimes
<ShadowKnight> ActionParsnip: Ah the wonders of telecommuting.
<ActionParsnip> ShadowKnight: and i have to tell peopl eto back off
<ActionParsnip> ShadowKnight: vpn is awesome ;)
<ShadowKnight> Well, I've never been to Europe.
<ActionParsnip> europe is a big place dude
<ActionParsnip> all different
<ShadowKnight> The US is bigger. And I
<ShadowKnight> 've been from coast to coast.
<ActionParsnip> yeah but the cultures of each country is massive, and the languages
<Uber1> how big is the kubuntu download?
<ShadowKnight> Uber1: About 700 meg
<ActionParsnip> Uber1: 700Mb CD or 4Gb DVD
<Uber1> do i have to have internet to install?
<ShadowKnight> Uber1:  obviously DVD comes with more software.
<ShadowKnight> Uber1: Not after you download it and burn the ISO to disk.
<Uber1> can i get the dvd for free?
<ShadowKnight> Uber1: but internet is useful, for updates and suchlike.
<Uber1> yeah, im going to have internet
<Uber1> just wondering
<ShadowKnight> Uber1: Free if you download (You must provide the disk: burn it yourself) or you can pay just shipping and they'll send you one.
<Uber1> ok
<ShadowKnight> http://www.kubuntu.org/download.php Uber1 : here.
<ShadowKnight> It also has an order disks option.
<Uber1> what does it mean when it says supported for 18 months
<ActionParsnip> gotta love shippit
<szakulec_> Uber1: it means updates are provided for 18 months
<ShadowKnight> Uber1: that means there will be system updates till then, and then they'll move on to the next version of kubuntu.
<Uber1> ok
<Uber1> and i will upgrade pretty much immediately, so no issue there
<ShadowKnight> Uber1: and then you can update, or just keep it if it works, no need for extra headaches.
<ShadowKnight> ActionParsnip: The obnoxiousness of the US is caused by some form of rural over-friendliness and over-familiarity.
<ActionParsnip> it makes me uneasy
<Uber1> what software comes pre-installed in kubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> personal space is the key
<ShadowKnight> ActionParsnip: So I misunderstood you when I said that large cities in the US would be different. In fact, you're right, and people do keep to themselves.
<ActionParsnip> i love hugs but people getting in my face so i can feel them tell me they have no size 9 shoes is weird
<ShadowKnight> For example, if you say hello to random people on the street in New York, they'll just edge away, while they'll cheerily answer in places like Fort Lauderdale.
<Uber1> anybody know?
<Colote> Hi ,wich is kubuntu in spanish channel ???
<ActionParsnip> yeah some chicjk was on her bike and i was walking from the beach and she said "impresive facial hair"
<ActionParsnip> !es | Colote
<ubottu> Colote: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Colote> thanks
<ShadowKnight> Uber1: basically everything in a productivity suite: open office, a web browser, email program etc.
<Uber1> what about playing videos and songs
<Uber1> and browsing pictures?
<ShadowKnight> But then you can find whatever you want in software repositories, which are handily listed in programs like Synaptic Package Manager.
<ActionParsnip> ShadowKnight: http://photos-165.ll.facebook.com/photos-ll-sf2p/v152/210/121/740372165/n740372165_354764_7445.jpg
<ActionParsnip> ShadowKnight: its way bigger now
<ActionParsnip> Uber1: pictures is done by basic install
<ShadowKnight> Wow. Impressive facial hair :P
<ActionParsnip> ShadowKnight: oh its bigger now
<ActionParsnip> ShadowKnight: http://photos-b.ak.facebook.com/photos-ak-sf2p/v248/37/45/722707018/n722707018_1009393_7953.jpg
<ActionParsnip> that was last week
<ActionParsnip> the red head is my lady
<ShadowKnight> Uber1: to play videos, you can quickly install a program like KMplayer, which plays basically anything.
<ActionParsnip> ShadowKnight: wasnt too wasted....honest
<Uber1> and music?
<ShadowKnight> Uh huh. Sure.
<ActionParsnip> Uber1: amarok, mplayer
<ActionParsnip> !mplayer | uber
<ubottu> uber: mplayer is a media player. It resides in the mutiverse repository and can easily be installed via applications -> add/remove. For codecs try !codecs
<ShadowKnight> ^applicable to both ActionParsnip and Uber1
<ShadowKnight> !VLC
<ubottu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<ActionParsnip> !amarok | Uber1
<ubottu> Uber1: Amarok is an audio player for Linux with an intuitive interface. The latest version is 1.4.8 (1.4.3 for Dapper LTS). Packages are available for Kubuntu at www.kubuntu.org See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Amarok
<Uber1> can i just write these to my flash drive?
<Tecumseh> what do you want to do with them on your flash drive?
<ShadowKnight> Uber1: It's easier to install using the package manager, it organizes everything for you.
<ShadowKnight> ActionParsnip: nice heels.
<Uber1> ok
<Uber1> how do i write the ISO file to a CD?
<ActionParsnip> Uber1: anyway you want
<szakulec_> just tell your burning program to write an image
<Uber1> im on windows
<szakulec_> the same applies
<ActionParsnip> ShadowKnight: thats angel, shes a bitch
<ShadowKnight> Uber1: In Windows? I don't know, but your burning program should have an options.
<szakulec_> it should be write ISO image
<ActionParsnip> Uber1: how do you burn CDs?
<szakulec_> or write Disc Image
<Uber1> i just drag and drop, then write to cd
<szakulec_> that won't work with an ISO more than likely
<ActionParsnip> Uber1: try opening the iso with your cd writing sotware
<Uber1> i dont have any
<Uber1> just use windows default
<ActionParsnip> or install imgburn
<Uber1> ok
<ShadowKnight> http://www.petri.co.il/how_to_write_iso_files_to_cd.htm here's a tutorial Uber1
<szakulec_> imgburn is a good choice
<Uber1> ok
<Uber1> downloading now
<ActionParsnip> id use torrents, its usually fastter
<Uber1> ok
<ActionParsnip> and can be resumed
<Uber1> what is an image file?
<Uber1> is it something that pretends to be a CD?
<ShadowKnight> Uber1: It is the exact data on a cd. Every last bit.
<ShadowKnight> (pun intended)
<Uber1> lol ok
<ShadowKnight> brb people
<Uber1> how can i run an image file?
<Uber1> nvm
<Uber1> now, once i write this to a cd, how do i run it on the new computer?
<Uber1> do i have to use the bios, and boot from CD?
<Uber1> or what?
<ActionParsnip> Uber1: rtfm for you motherboard, its most likely always set to boot from cd
<Uber1> ok
<Uber1> and thats what i do, boot from cd?
<szakulec_> yes- hopefully, your computer will boot from the CD instead of your harddrive
<ActionParsnip> indeed boot from cd and its all there
<Uber1> ok, simple enough
<Uber1> does amarok play wma files?
<ActionParsnip> !w32codecs
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<Uber1> ok
<Pepcok^PotLS> is there a possibilty to "bring" windows fonts (Times new Roman) to Ubuntu. Or maybe could you tell me what to do if words are to small and font is not very good for my eyes
<blackdragon_> someone running latest kde4 version of kubuntu?
<szakulec_> Pepcok: look for the mscorefonts package, or the libertine fonts package
<Pepcok^PotLS> thanks
<Pepcok^PotLS> szakulec_: are you Polish?
<szakulec_> somewhere along the line, yes
<Pepcok^PotLS> I thought you may speak polish
<szakulec_> nope
<szakulec_> actually Pepcok: check if you have linux-libertine installed
<Pepcok^PotLS> how can I do that?
<szakulec_> open your package manager and search for libertine
<Pepcok^PotLS> nope i don't have
<ShadowKnight> black
<ShadowKnight> excuse me; back.
<szakulec_> Pepcok: do you have the Nimbus Roman No9 font? (open up your word processor and check the font list)
<ShadowKnight> Looks like I have to go everyone. See you all some other time. Bye!
<szakulec_> try installing the Linux-Libertine fonts in your package manager- those should be equivalent to Times New Roman and such
<ActionParsnip> peace out bro
<Uber1> well, i will be back sometime later
<Pepcok^PotLS> how to do it :>? Sorry but i'm new
<Pepcok^PotLS> almost ubuntu Virgin :D
<LiNuxBaBe> anyone knows a  program to connect on wireless with wpa2 protection..? Wicd won't connect
<besitzer> nabend
<madmakz> how's gnash doing?
<trym74> Hi all
<trym74> can i ask someone to help me ?
<madmakz> is there a kde firefox integration?
<trym74> U have problems getting Firefox installed too ?
<madmakz> have,nt tried yet
<madmakz> firefox-gnome-support
<trym74> i cant get it insalled :P  but i a a newbie tho
<madmakz> I see that one I wonder if there is a KDE support
<madmakz> mm.. traffic here has dwindled to a crawl
<madmakz> this channel used te be more active
<Midspeed> hey everybody whats good
<Midspeed> i got a question about the DESKTOPS of Kubuntu
<Midspeed> i have 4 desktops, and i have some apps running on them, but they all stay on the taskbar, is there a way for me to put them on a different desktop and not have them show on the taskbar of the current desktop?
<dwidmann> Midspeed: yes
#kubuntu 2008-06-28
<Midspeed> how dwidmann?
<dwidmann> right click the panel, configure .....
<Midspeed> ok im there whats next?
<dwidmann> taskbar, show windows from all desktops
<Midspeed> thankis, lovely
<Midspeed> thanks alot dwidmann
<dwidmann> you're welcome Midspeed
<Midspeed> ok im outta here thanks againa dwidmann
<dwidmann> have a good one
<kirkt> hey guys im running 7.10, how would i install the latest eclipse? apt-get gave me 3.2
<Tecumseh> kirkt, you can install the backports repository for that
<kirkt> how would i do that
<Tecumseh> I'm searching for a guide to that
<kirkt> great, appreciate that
<Tecumseh> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports
<kirkt> im guessing downloading the zip and unpacking isn't really recommended in linux
<Tecumseh> you will want to enable pinning
<Tecumseh> this won't give you the newest version though, I'll give you the version that is in the current stable (hardy heron)
<flauoz> salve a tutti come faccio a entrare nel canale di alghero
<flauoz> ?
<PhilRod> !it | flauoz
<ubottu> flauoz: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<MachinTrucChose> Hi
<MachinTrucChose> Can someone help me out with Samba? I have Konqueror open, I right-click a folder in my /home/user directory, I select "Share", I then enable Samba, select the user, but after I click OK, the share options have disappeared. If I go back to the Share properties it's as if I didn't change anything.
<aldo_> hi
<aldo_> helloooo
<MachinTrucChose> anyone?
<matisse> hi
<matisse> when gtk-gnutella finds a host with a private ip (192.168.... f.e.) does that mean, the host is in my local network ?
<Agent_bob> 192.168.0.0/16 is a reserved ip range. yes
<matisse> but why doesnt show the correct Ip ?
<matisse> we all have public ips in this network
<Agent_bob> define "correct ip" ?
<matisse> the public ip
<Agent_bob> because you are not looking at it from the world side of the gateway.
<matisse> is their a way, to get the public ip ?
<matisse> s/their/there
<Agent_bob> yes, you look at the box from the "other side of the gateway"   here's a script... http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/?show=d7e513000
<Agent_bob> or if you want the public ip's of other boxen on your intranet,  host might get that for you.   idk.
<Agent_bob> yeah host can do it.
<matisse> host ?
<Agent_bob> !info host
<ubottu> host (source: host): utility for querying DNS servers. In component universe, is extra. Version 20000331-9 (hardy), package size 69 kB, installed size 168 kB
<matisse> ok
<Agent_bob> there is progably a "GUI" app that can do that as well.  check thy package database
<byter> Quit
<Level15> hello. I updated nvidia drivers to nvidia-glx-new and now nothing shows on my laptop's screen. Xorg.0.log says there is no display attached. anyone has encountered this?
<lyndon_> hi hi
<WaY> hello
<WaY> how can I manage now kbluetooth? konqueror kde4 doesn't supports bluetooth protocol
<lyndon_> hey way
<bAgent_bo> i bziped gziped tared and fethered an empth file to see how much each adds,  here are the results.    boo 0B    boo.bz2 14B    boo.gz 24B    boo.tar 10240B    boo.tgz 109B
<Agent_bob> what are some other cool numbers ?    like 1>  is stdout   2> is stderr    ????
<Agent_bob> looks like 0 1 2 3 5 7 & 255 are in most process lists...  anyone know what they are ?
<Agent_bob> 0 is prolly stdin
<Agent_bob> some processes also have 4 & 6 i see
<stdin> ls -l /proc/<pid>/fd  should tell you what they are
<Agent_bob> they all point at /dev/pts/0  except 7 it's a pipe
<stdin> so they are all streams to the terminal
<Agent_bob> http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/?show=d70069bd8
<Agent_bob> http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/?show=d1ea982e2 < that one is more reasonable
<Agent_bob> the second is the parent of the first
<Agent_bob> first is mc second is the shell that called it
<Agent_bob> so.   what exactly does 3 do ?   it's /dev/tty   ?
<Agent_bob> would 3 be usable ?
<Agent_bob> i guess not...    openvt -- echo boo >[[:num:]] all work alike it seems
<stdin> not sure what 3 does, or 5
<Agent_bob> oh well.  i don't need new tricks anyway.
<Agent_bob> i can't seem to get anything useful out of them.
<Agent_bob> ls
<Agent_bob> stdin how do you read a socket ?
<stdin> you can't really, it's a type of local network port
<Agent_bob> can't cat or dd or anything ?
<stdin> depends on the type of socket, some have a file you can read from/write to, others are just like network sockets
 * Agent_bob goes looking for an app to read sockets
<stdin> usually the ones that say 'socket[some-number]' are more like tcp/udp ports
<Agent_bob> there has to be something that can sniff a tcp/udp ports butt
 * Agent_bob looks for a dog app
<stdin> they are like tcp/udp, but they aren't
<Agent_bob> maybe i really shouldn't play around in /proc   i might delete /proc/kcore or something....
<Agent_bob> :)
<Agent_bob> root
<Agent_bob> who you root'en for ?
<Agent_bob> !ircasroot
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ircasroot
<MachinTrucChose> Hi. Anyone have any ideas why Share options set in Konqueror don't take effect? I click OK, then go back, and everything's back to the way it was. It's files from my home directory so it can't be a write permissions thing.
<MachinTrucChose> do I need to run Konqueror as root to share a home folder?
<Agent_bob> It's files from my home directory so it can't be a write permissions thing. <<<   yes it can.  permissions in your home can be anything, just like in any other dir.      and konq as root is generally a bad idea but, it can be done.
<Agent_bob> if you mean you have checked and are sure it's not a permissions issue, then ok.   but just stating that it can't be because it's in your home is ludicrazyist
<MachinTrucChose> well, running Konqueror as root does not erase any of my share settings. So that had to be it.
 * Agent_bob sujests MachinTrucChose "own his home" then.
<MachinTrucChose> folder's permissions was "Owner can view and modify content", "Group can view content", and "Others are forbidden"
<Agent_bob> MachinTrucChose how did you run konq as root please ?
<SeanTater> Out of curiosity, does anyone here use X11 Tunnelling over SSH?
<MachinTrucChose> Agent: sudo konqueror
<jhutchins> bad.
<Agent_bob> MachinTrucChose that's why.
<jhutchins> !kdesu | MachinTrucChose
<ubottu> MachinTrucChose: In KDE, use « kdesudo <program> » (Gutsy) or « kdesu <program> » (Feisty and earlier) to run graphical applications with root privileges when you have to. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<Agent_bob> MachinTrucChose never use sudo for konq.  use kdesu or kdesudo
<MachinTrucChose> oh shi
<MachinTrucChose> well logically, why would I even need to sudo up?
<jhutchins> MachinTrucChose: As long as you didn't change any settings, you may still be able to use your system.
<MachinTrucChose> it's my house!
<MachinTrucChose> well, I did enable Samba sharing, then disable it.
<Agent_bob> MachinTrucChose and own your home now.     sudo chown -R $USER $HOME
<jhutchins> MachinTrucChose: You will eventually understand.
<MachinTrucChose> I just did, and it still doesn't safve the share options
<MachinTrucChose> right-click folder, click Share tab, check "Share this folder", check "Share with Samba", click OK to close properties window, go back there again...and back to square 1.
<Odd-rationale> shouldn't it be "sudo chown -R $USER:$USER $HOME" ?
<MachinTrucChose> I'm the owner of this folder anyway.
<Agent_bob> Odd-rationale that assumes default group   i don't
<elbasan> hey guys I am new on linux and I need help to install firefox-3.0.tar.bz2
<Agent_bob> MachinTrucChose it's the config that might not be yours now.   not the folder.  you can't save to a local config you don't own.
<MachinTrucChose> elbasan: use the Add/Remove Program option to install it instead.
<Odd-rationale> elbasan: try installing from adept or apt-get instead
<MachinTrucChose> Agent_bob: oh, I see. Well, I ran your recursive chown command as you suggested and that does not appear to have fixed anything.
<elbasan> I try to use add/remove and I get only firefox2
<MachinTrucChose> elbasan: what version of Kubuntu?
<Odd-rationale> elbasan: try updating you repos. or maybe you have a slow mirror...
<elbasan> the 8.10
<Agent_bob> MachinTrucChose k,   close konq and reopen  help anything now ?
<elbasan> ups 8.04
<billyd> Firefox 3 that is listed maybe the beta.  I have beta and get no notice that I need to upgrade though I know FF 3.0.?? is avaiolable some place
<MachinTrucChose> Agent_bob: nope. I also tried closing it and reopening 3 times to bypass any "preloaded instances" .
<elbasan> I tryed
<elbasan> $ cd /tmp
<elbasan>  $ wget 'http://download.mozilla.org/?product=firefox-3.0&os=linux&lang=en-US'
<elbasan> not working
<elbasan> for me
<billyd> Try using Adept and see whatversion of FF is listed
<elbasan> # cp /tmp/firefox-3.0.tar.bz2 .
<elbasan>  # tar -jxvf firefox-3.0.tar.bz2
<elbasan> not working
<billyd> If it is avilable through Adept it will be much simpler
<Agent_bob> MachinTrucChose umm im thinking a group issue maybe    are you in samba group ?     not sure you have to be.  would rather someone else jump in.
<elbasan> I download firefox on my desktop
<billyd> You may need to turn off the CD and then open up all the other repositories in Adept
<MachinTrucChose> Agent_bob: yep, I'm part of sambashare
<elbasan> now what I have to do
<Agent_bob> ok then.   what version kde MachinTrucChose ?
<Agent_bob> 3.5* ?
<MachinTrucChose> Agent_bob: 3.5 (Hardy)
<Agent_bob> yeah k.
<billyd> elbasan - I think you're going about loading FF the HARd way.  You will need to get Adept or APt working eventually.
<MachinTrucChose> I already gave up on KDE's share module and started building my own smb.conf, then gave up on that and am coming back like an abused wife. I think I'll try my hand at smb.conf again.
<elbasan> how
<billyd> BRB
<elbasan> ?
<Agent_bob> MachinTrucChose open a konsole and run konqueror from there    try the share and then close it.  see if the konsole reports any errors
<Agent_bob> MachinTrucChose or work on sambe manually
<MachinTrucChose> Agent_bob: I don't see the share. I only see the one I created manually in smb.conf.
<billyd> elbasan look in these forums www.kubuntuforums.net and www.ubuntuforums.org and also www.kubuntu.com
<MachinTrucChose> different folder, different setup
<elbasan> ok thanks
<ubuntu_> im testing out kubuntu
<ubuntu_> had a problem
<ubuntu_> there is about a quarter inch of black space on the left side of the screen, and i cant see about a quarter inch of the right side
<MachinTrucChose> ubuntu: adjust your screen position
<ubuntu_> how?
<MachinTrucChose> on your monitor, not in the software
<ubuntu_> ok
<MachinTrucChose> though you can probably do it using software
<billyd> There is also a How To for Apt-Get.  Maybe at www.tldp.org
<ubuntu_> that did the trick
<ubuntu_> also, how do i get the menu bar to be black, and only one line at the top
<Agent_bob> xrandr can
<ubuntu_> xrandr?
<billyd> tldp is The Linux Documentation Project   and also sort of Linux info - everything you wanted to know and more
<Agent_bob> adjust screen position
<ubuntu_> i already did
<ubuntu_> thanks anyway
<ubuntu_> now, its a double line bar at the bottom, on some internet things they show it being only one bar, and at the top
<ubuntu_> and then theres a quick launch thing at the bottom
<ubuntu_> somewhat like the mac os thing
<ubuntu_> how do i get that?
<ubuntu_> somebody has to know
<ubuntu_> ...
<ubuntu_> ok, how do i install beryl?
<Midna> S--oh, wait, nevermind.
<NickPresta> !compiz | ubuntu_
<ubottu> ubuntu_: Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness from KMenu -> System -> Desktop Effects - further help in #compiz-fusion
<dunas> Is there an apt-get for java?
<Agent_bob> !jre
<ubottu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre or sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu !Dapper
<dunas> Agent_bob: Uh... for the Firefox 3 plugin, rather.
<Agent_bob> oh  that i don't know
<stdin> dunas: firefox3 uses the same plugin as firefox2
<dunas> stdin: That... doesn't help as much as you might think.
<stdin> sudo apt-get install sun-java6-plugin
 * Agent_bob inturprets.  "i don't know how to get ff2 working"
<dunas> Agent_bob: More like "I'd rather keep using FF3, thanks."
<dunas> stdin: Thank you.
<lalo> #kubuntu-es
<harry> I want to connect with my xp to the ubuntu system with remote desktop.  I am useing kde.
<dorkface> Hi all.  When I press the volume keys on my laptop, kmix seems to increase or decrease the volume by increments of 10% per press of the key.  However, I would like to shrink that increment to 1%.  Would anyone know how to do this?
<Agent_bob> not me
<jetsaredim> anyone know why - in firefox 3 - there are no borders around html field elements?
<Betus> umi, teclea "/join #kubuntu-es"
<Betus> sin comillas
<Betus> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<florin> sal all
<dongzhongshu> ls
<dr_Willis> !info sl
<ubottu> sl (source: sl): Correct you if you type `sl' by mistake. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.03-15 (hardy), package size 24 kB, installed size 192 kB
<ncfi1013> I uninstalled compiz several times but I still have to run "kwin --replace" every time I log in or else my window borders are messed up and I have no system tray. I have deleted all compiz and emerald settings files that I could find and have set the session to load a clean session on startup but nothing seems to help.
<dr_Willis> Uninstalling compiz can cause issues.
<dr_Willis> Theres some command thats called that was a link to  the proper window manager. i recall.. and you may of broken that link
<dr_Willis> I had a similer issue ages ago when i removed compiz.
<ncfi1013> do you know what the command is to repair the link?
<dr_Willis> Nope - i dont rember.
<dr_Willis> I just rember exploring what happened..  You could stop kdm, and run 'startx' from the console and see what its tryign to run where.
<dr_Willis> or just reinstall compiz
<dr_Willis> Last i messed with this was in Gutsy. So it may differ now under hardy also.
<dr_Willis> !find Mezzo
<ubottu> File mezzo found in lilypond-doc
<romunov> is there a way to create a menu "recently used documents" in kubuntu?
<lullideath> isn't it already there?
<lullideath> oh, documents
<lullideath> ya, KDE 4 has that by default
<dr_Willis> I wonder how one defines documents. :)
<dr_Willis> I rarely ever do word processing.. but i have been doing a lot of DVD label making this week.
<damien> Would anyone be willing to help me in a private conversation? I've been having some real big problems since my computer plug fell out while it was on today.
<dr_Willis> You are refering to the Power Conector?
<damien> Yes
<damien> Some of my problems are: programs not being able to start unless by command line, some programs refusing to run at all, and my second HDD mysteriously disappearing.
<dr_Willis> Sounds like somnthing may of gotten shorted out.
<damien> Crap. I hope not.
<dr_Willis> The worse ive ever seen happen in such a case is the hard drives needing tobe checked..
<damien> How would I check them?
<dr_Willis> Whats on the second hd?
<damien> Music etc
<dr_Willis> I would be backing stuff up. ASAP
<damien> It's cool, I don't need anything on that HDD.
<Viking667> hello there. I'm having trouble trying to upgrade from feisty to Gutsy using the adept upgrade tool - there's a dialog box that says:  Could not verify the integrity of the upgrader application. This program will now exit.
<Viking667> So. Where do I go from here?
<dr_Willis> Its possible somthing totally goofed up some parts of the hard drive. - you could boot a live cd and fsck the disks manually
<damien> I don't have a live CD anymore, and don't know what fsck is.
<dr_Willis> !fsck
<ubottu> fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo shutdown -F -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<Viking667> I don't have a Gutsy ISO, nor a Hardy iso.
<damien> Can't I just do sudo shutdown -F -r now and have it do the same thing?
<dr_Willis> damien,  You can try. I Just have the habit of using live cds to fsck everything.
<damien> Okay
<damien> But I don't understand why things like apache, mysql, and my irc daemon would stop working after that
<damien> and why some things refuse to start unless started in terminal
<dr_Willis> damien,   yep. sounds very weird.   Have to check the dmesg output, and perhaps any error messages they spit out.
<dr_Willis> You may want to run that memtest tool in the Boot menus also. to check the ram
<damien> !dmesg
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dmesg
<damien> Okay
<dr_Willis> run dmesg from a terminal
<damien> Okay, I'll post that on pastebin after I'm done with a reboot
<aldo> hello
<aldo> your me add the mensager
<aldo> is vini_ferrari432@hotmail.com
<aldo> yes , add the mensager ???
<dave11> !konversation
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about konversation
<aldo> oh , sorry
<dr_Willis> Heh - wrong room?
<aldo> i'm conversation the your
<aldo> the menseger
<dave11> that was a bot command not aimes at you
<Viking667> whew. Seemed to be corrected by starting the adept tool and selecting "Version upgrade" instead.
<aldo> for me
<aldo> ??
 * dr_Willis is so confused.. hes going to go food eat. now.. :)
<dave11> no
<dave11> lol
<aldo> oh, yes
<aldo> i me cofusion
<Viking667> 'm on my way to Gutsy...
<dave11> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #kubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<aldo> hehe
<dr_Willis> Viking667,  then you can upgrade to hardy!
<engineer> kinda a bit late eh?
<engineer> gutsy is long gone
<dr_Willis> Gutsy is still being used by a lot of people.
<dave11> shouldnt we be?
<Viking667> can't do anything about that. the app didn't "provide" for an upgrade to Hardy, just to Gutsy.
<aldo> what your's name ???
<Viking667> I suspect there'll be another one to Hardy when I'm done on this one.
<dr_Willis> Viking667,  you upgrade one release at a time. :)
<Viking667> yes. I know that from BSD.
<dr_Willis> Viking667,  unless its a LTS thing.. you aparently can go from the old LTS to the Newest LTS.
<dr_Willis> But i perfer to do clean installs
<dave11> i wonder why kubuntu didnt go lts
<Viking667> "lts"?
<dave11> LTS
<Viking667> I don't know that term,s orry.
<dave11> long term support
<dr_Willis> !lts
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server.
<Viking667> ahhhh.
<aldo> dave11 , what you name's ?
<dr_Willis> dave11,  the kde4 stuff was one reason i think.
<Viking667> heh. It's not like my wife NEEDS to upgrade..
<dave11> ohhh
<dr_Willis> as a home user - i dont worry about LTS much either.
<dave11> just curious
<aldo> hehe
<Viking667> anyhow, I'm off to go make some tea...
<aldo> i'm corious
<dr_Willis> yea the way KDE4 and Firefox Beta timing came out.. caused some conflicts with the 6 mo release cycle.
<aldo> hehe
<Viking667> Hello Corious
<dr_Willis> But it all works out eventually. :)
<aldo> heheh
<aldo> my name's Aldo and you name's , dave11
<aldo> ???
<drbrown> does anyone have any suggestions for a dvd slide show app?
<dave11> aldo: yes
<aldo> i not mach speak ingles
<engineer> kino?
<engineer> !english | aldo
<ubottu> aldo: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<aldo> yes
<dave11> aldo: my mom had 10 daves before me..:)
<ActionParsnip> hey all
<engineer> hey partnership
<drbrown> I have been through 3 different apps trying to make a simple slide show.  I will give kino a try
<drbrown> thx
<aldo> yes , not mach english
<aldo> speak
<ActionParsnip> !hi | aldo
<ubottu> aldo: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<aldo> and you too
<aldo> hi
<ActionParsnip> hows yiur kubuntu install?
<aldo> yes
<aldo> not mach is time
<dave11> ActionParsnip: lol
<engineer> also voce e brasileiro?
<ActionParsnip> its early
<engineer> aldo*
<aldo> i't like kubuntu
<aldo> hi
<aldo> engineer
<ActionParsnip> dave11: is aldo a bot?
<engineer> aldo voce e brasileiro?
<aldo> so
<dave11> ActionParsnip: dont think so...maybe
<engineer> he is a bot
<aldo> eu sou brasileiro
<aldo> com muito orgulho
<aldo> engeneer
<aldo> engineer
<engineer> o que é que voce quer?
<aldo> tipo
<dave11> a mispelling bot... new to me
<aldo> eu nau to entendendo nada do kubuntu
<aldo> e eu to pensando em trocar ele
<aldo> me ajuda
<aldo> por favor
<engineer> trocar pelo que?
<aldo> mac osx
<drbrown> kino is not for still pictures is it?
<engineer> LOL
<engineer> aldo canal errado
<aldo> hehehe
<aldo> mas eu kero entender
<drbrown> I have very seldom  been through so many really bad Linux projects
<aldo> tens o kubuntu
<aldo> brasileiro
<aldo> hehehe
<engineer> ah 3 anos
<aldo> aha
<aldo> pode me ensinar um pouco sobre o kubuntu
<engineer> drbrown i haven't tested it so i can't assure, but why don't you try it and see for yourself
<aldo> tipo
<aldo> to apanhando
<engineer> !br
<ubottu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<drbrown> this should be an easy task
<dr_Willis> "Computers - making Trivial Tasks Impossible for over 30 years!:
<aldo> engineer
<aldo> ?
<drbrown> kmediafactory broke, qdvdauthor broke, manslide abbandoned, and smile half baked
<aldo> plase
<drbrown> makes sense
<engineer> aldo voce ainda nao disse o que é que nao entende
<ActionParsnip> manslide?
<drbrown> sounds gay, but it is french
<drbrown> looked like the best one of the bunch actually
<aldo> o kapote
<engineer> kopete?
<aldo> é
<dave11> grsunheit
<mrksbrd> whats the codec needed to copy dvd's in k3b?
<aldo> descupa , falar mas é todo errado
<mrksbrd> !k3b
<ubottu> k3b is a feature-rich and user-friendly burning application for KDE (and, as all KDE applications, works fine on GNOME). For a guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/K3BHowto
<aldo> o mensageiro
<aldo> do kubuntu
<dave11> !iso
<ubottu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
 * ActionParsnip loves when windows idiots dont md5 check and get issues with installs
<dave11> lol
<dave11> i  dont mind md5's but that hashcalc..:/
<trym74> Morning :)
<dr_Willis> I saw a neat md5 tool for windows that put 'check md5' on the context menu.. but cant rember where i found it at.
<dave11> download
<dave11> md5 checker?
<dr_Willis> Lets see....
<dave11> search download.com for md5
<Tyrian> wth...   anyone know how to get Firefox to work on Kubuntu ?  what version to download ?
<dr_Willis> dave11,   that one has like 1000x more features then the one i saw./ :) but it looks handy
<ActionParsnip> Tyrian: sudo apt-get install firefox-3.0
<Tyrian> i downed the tar file..   but i cant seem to start the installer
<dr_Willis> Tyrian,  with ubuntu/kubuntu - use the package manager tools - dont just 'download' stuff. :)
<ActionParsnip> Tyrian: its in repos
<dave11> dr_Willis: yeah there are tons of them
<dr_Willis> dave11,  the one i saw just had a simple 'right click -> check md5' and printed out a little dialog with the sum.
<dave11> dr_Willis: thats the same one i have
<dr_Willis> I need to learn to check the crc32 values of files under linux also..
<ActionParsnip> i used one that you pointed to the md5sum file then the file its was checking
<dr_Willis> Been having some bad dvd burns lately. gotten where i check the md5's of all the files.
<dave11> dr_Willis: cant remember the name though
<dave11> the distro that gives me the most problems is fedora
<ActionParsnip> id say gentoo due to a very manual install method
<ActionParsnip> human error causes issues
<mrksbrd> whats the codec needed to remove encrypted dvd protection for k3b???
<dave11> that to(problem is between user and keyboard
<Phoenix92x> mrksbrd: decss
<Phoenix92x> google "decss" and your operating system
<ActionParsnip> problem is between chair and keyboard, a class ID10-T error
<dave11> thats  it
<mrksbrd> ty
<dr_Willis> I dident relize k3b could remove encrypted pritection
<dr_Willis> !k9copy
<ubottu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<Phoenix92x> I think it can with the right library installed
<Phoenix92x> iir
<dr_Willis> k9copy can :)
<ActionParsnip> DeCSS is a computer program capable of decrypting content on a DVD-Video disc encrypted using the Content-Scrambling System (CSS)
<dave11> does  k3b do iso's
<ActionParsnip> dave11: indeed
<dave11> cool
<dr_Willis> k3b is a cd/dvd burning utility -
<dr_Willis> it can also generate iso files
<dr_Willis> and gains more features all the time.
<dave11> how dexterous
<dave11> :)\
<ActionParsnip> dave11: you can make isos at command line
<ActionParsnip> http://www.granneman.com/techinfo/linux/burningcds/makeanisoimage.htm
<Phoenix92x> oh, I was wondering how to mount an iso via the command line, or whether there was a good tool for it
<dave11> ActionParsnip: yeah i was refering to burning
<dr_Willis> Hmm.. k3b does have a 'rip video dvd' menu  item now.
<dr_Willis> wonder what it does... time to test it out
<dave11> dr_Willis:< kid in a candy store
<dr_Willis> Been using k9copy all week. :
<dr_Willis> heh - the rip video dvd  dont seem to do much..
<Phoenix92x> like how to mount the iso of a dvd?
<dr_Willis> !iso
<ubottu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<dr_Willis> many video players can play the iso file directly without mounting it
<Phoenix92x> does it have to be .iso format?
<Phoenix92x> or can it be .mdf or something similar? .cue/bin?
<dr_Willis> Try it and see i guess.
<Phoenix92x> heh, righto
<dr_Willis> that isofuse (fuseiso?) tool claims it can mount mdf and cue/bins
<dr_Willis> and nrgs
<dr_Willis> but dont expect the special features of the formats to work.
<aldo> hi
<dave11> aldos back!!
<dr_Willis> Howdy
<aldo> the fire fox
<aldo> the kubuntu
<aldo> yes our no
<dave11> aldo is brazilian
<MinusSeven> on http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.1beta2.php it shows an image of the kde 4.1 desktop, and the taskbars are black
<MinusSeven> is that the default theme?
<Phoenix92x> is there some way to mount the ISOs with automatically at /media/* with the volume name?
<Phoenix92x> like when new partitions are detected?
<dr_Willis> Phoenix92x,  so if i have 1000 iso files.. ya would want them all mounted? :)
<dr_Willis> You can use the fuseiso tools to let users mount iso files if youw anted.
<Phoenix92x> lol, no, not quite, I should have put ?
<dr_Willis> but a user cant mount them to /media/
<dr_Willis> only root could do that.
<Phoenix92x> hmmm
<ActionParsnip> you could have them automount at boot
<Phoenix92x> how would you go about solving this dr_wIllis?
<dr_Willis> Phoenix92x,  your problem isent very clear as to what you are doing
<Phoenix92x> eh, I'm looking for somethjing kind of daemon-tools esque.
<dr_Willis> mounting iso files will NOT get around the disk based copy protection
<Phoenix92x> some kind of client front end for virtual drive management with kubuntu clients
<dr_Willis> if thats what you are wantign to do
<ActionParsnip> yuk, daemon tool is riddled with nastys
<dr_Willis> You can easially mount specific iso files at boot time to specific locations if you wanted to.
<dr_Willis> a user can mount iso files as needed with the fuseiso tools, which may have some guis out as well. ive not used any gui for them
<Phoenix92x> ActionParsnip, yaaa...I know and it makes me sad. I'm trying to find a clean foss equivelent to switch my users over to
<ActionParsnip> dr_Willis: can users mount to empty dirs in ~/
<dr_Willis> fuseiso - FUSE module to mount ISO filesystem images
<dr_Willis> fuseiso9660 - File System in User Space - Module for ISO9660
<ActionParsnip> Phoenix92x: magiciso for windows is free and clean
<dr_Willis> a user can use the fuse tools to mount things to their own homes. Yes.
<dr_Willis> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FuseIso
<Phoenix92x> linux cleint needed actually
<Phoenix92x> magiciso is pretty good though
<ActionParsnip> Phoenix92x: all you gotta do is create a folder in ~/ and mount to that instead of /media
<Phoenix92x> nifty
<dr_Willis> none of these4 tools will allow you to change the iso file
<dr_Willis> !info kiso
<ubottu> kiso (source: kiso): program to create manipulate and extract CD Image. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.3-0ubuntu5 (hardy), package size 347 kB, installed size 1052 kB
<dr_Willis> kiso can. :)
<Phoenix92x> I'll just write them a script
<Phoenix92x> w00t
<Phoenix92x> kiso?
<Phoenix92x> this is suggested?
<Phoenix92x> hm
<dr_Willis> again - you are not being clear on exactly WHAT features you are wanting.
<avishek> is there any way to perform updates on a kubuntu machine not connected to the internet?
<Phoenix92x> I'm sorry
<Phoenix92x> heh
<Phoenix92x> something to mount image files: .iso, .bin/cue, .mdf, etc.
<dr_Willis> mounting is not the same as 'changing the iso files contents'
<dr_Willis> fuseiso claims it can mount those various file format.
<Phoenix92x> oh I know it's read only
<dr_Willis> fuseiso -p  testimage.iso testimagemountpoint
<dr_Willis> Your users will need to be set up in the proper fuse group to allow them to use the fuse tools.
<Phoenix92x> righto
<dr_Willis> http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php/FuseISOMenu?content=73966
<Phoenix92x> lovely
<dr_Willis> Looks promising. :)
<dr_Willis>  Supported image types: ISO, BIN (single track
<dr_Willis> only), NRG, MDF, IMG (CCD)
<Phoenix92x> nice
<avishek> could someone please advise me?
<mrksbrd> can someone run me thru the process of installing a .tar file....i already have it extracted, just need help from "make file" on....
<avishek> is there any way to perform updates on a kubuntu machine not connected to the internet?
<mrksbrd> avishek:not really
<dr_Willis> mrksbrd,  you did isntall all the proper Compiler tools?  like the 'build-essential' package?
<Viking667> heh. 84% through...
<mrksbrd> dunno....i only attempted tar files 1 time & they didn't work
<dr_Willis> mrksbrd,  You may want to do some reading at http://www.monkeyblog.org/ubuntu/installing/
<mrksbrd> I d/l'd the file extracted it to a folder in home dir
<ActionParsnip> dr_Willis: fuseiso doesnt work with dolphin without changing stuff apparently
<dr_Willis> compiling from souce can be a bit.... of a channalge at times.
<dr_Willis> ActionParsnip,  i always set up Konqueror as the default anyway. :)
<mrksbrd> tell me about it
<ActionParsnip> dr_Willis: just an fyi
<Phoenix92x> thanks dr_Willis, that looks good
<dr_Willis> mrksbrd, thats why package managers are a good thing.
<dave11> too bad the chumby doesn't have a irc chat widget to use instead of reading before bed
<avishek> flaccid: nice to meet you again
<avishek> ok, so i can't perform updates offline. but can i install packages on to an offline machine?
<dr_Willis> ActionParsnip,  that gui tool i pasted mentioned it was fixed for dolphin - in the notes.. but ive not tried that tool.
<dr_Willis> I can handle mounting isos from the command line.
<mrksbrd> true
<ActionParsnip> dr_Willis: i dont really use em, or cds :D
<mrksbrd> i'll read that article....ty
<flaccid> avishek, howdy are you the quickcam guy?
<ActionParsnip> mrksbrd: you compiling dude
<avishek> sorry flaccid; no, but am just a simple linux fan whom you helped greatly
<mrksbrd> action trying to install a tar file
<kosh_> excuse me, could someone recommend me a good windows manager ?
<flaccid> avishek, ah sorry mate, you just have a similar nick to this guy i ran out of time for helping. sweet hope you well then
<Viking667> Enlightenment
<ActionParsnip> mrksbrd: you'll need some tools and libs
<flaccid> has there been a dude trying to get a logitech quickcam going here ?
<ActionParsnip> good ol dodgitech
<avishek> flaccid: thank you. if you have some time, might i trouble you for some advise?
<mrksbrd> which ones?
<flaccid> kosh_, the default kwin is great
<mrksbrd> this is why i love .deb files....lol
<ActionParsnip> mrksbrd: build-essentials gcc g++
<ActionParsnip> mrksbrd: what you installing?
<mrksbrd> decss
<ActionParsnip> mrksbrd: is there no repo for it?
<mrksbrd> nope....couldn't find it thru terminal nor add/remove
<ActionParsnip> mrksbrd: maybe you need another repo adding
<mrksbrd> any idea which one it may be under?
<ActionParsnip> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=14960
<ActionParsnip> mrksbrd: you realy need to google more
<avishek> flaccid: could you please advise me on how to install packages on a kubuntu machine that isn't connected to the 'net.
<mrksbrd> my brain is fried tonight.....sorry running on fumes
<kosh_> flaccid: kwin ?. Im ussing the default kde (dolphin) but i had too many problems in the pass and i would like to change it. I Need one with the less possible graffics enviroment.
<mrksbrd> ty though action
<ActionParsnip> mrksbrd: its cool man
<mrksbrd> brb let me see if that article works
<ActionParsnip> mrksbrd: http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/linux-tutorials-howtos-reference-material/15076-ubuntu-multimedia-howto.html
<kosh_> flaccid: I Need one with the less possible graffics enviroment, a fast and simple one. Ty for answering and sorry for my bad english.
<ActionParsnip> kosh_: fluxbox
<kosh_> ActionParsnip: Thanks you, i'll try it :)
<flaccid> kosh_, yeah fluxbox or xfce
<flaccid> avishek, oh you don't have to ask me you can ask anyone. dpkg the command to install packages manually, then it just depends where to get from
<flaccid> ah well user needed to know difference between a wm and a de
<avishek> flaccid: thank you.
<flaccid> avishek, where are you deb packages?
<avishek> sorry flaccid, you've lost me; could you please explain what you mean?
<flaccid> avishek, if its not from the internet, then where from ?
<avishek> it's like this. On this machine, it's all from the internet. but on another machine there's no net connection. that's why the question
<flaccid> avishek, yes but the question remains where are the packages you want to install ? you want them from the internet machine? you can just copy from /var/cache/apt/archives
<ActionParsnip> avishek: can't you get it connected temporarily?
<jussi01> !aptoncd | avishek
<ubottu> avishek: APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers
<avishek> jussi01, flaccid, THANK YOU!
<dr_Willis> cant hook up the 2 machines with networking to make it easier eh?
<flaccid> anyone know if you can send notes to registered users on freenode for when they next login ?
<avishek> no, the machines are in separate cities
<dr_Willis> I wonder how many dvd's the full apt-on-cd stuff would take up
<dr_Willis> flaccid,  theres a memoserver i thought
<dr_Willis>  - memoserv :)
<flaccid> thanks
<dr_Willis> i wonder what other kinds of serv's there are. theres Nickserv, chanserv, and memoserv.
<ActionParsnip> avishek: hit up a starbucks for free www access
<dr_Willis> Is starbucks free? i though it was a few $ an hr.
<jussi01> dr_Willis: ask in #freenode :)
<ActionParsnip> dr_Willis: in uk its free with the overpriced coffee afaik
<jussi01> dr_Willis: seenserv ;)
<avishek> ActionParsnip: starbucks isn't in india, where i live
<ActionParsnip> avishek: yer not missing much
<dr_Willis> Ive never taken my laptop to starbucks.. I may do that tomorrow.
<dr_Willis> McDonolds has wifi here.. but i think they chage also
<ActionParsnip> dr_Willis: mcwifi with fries please
<avishek> speaking of these things, is there any linux gaming console?
<flaccid> yanks usually make those assumptions heh
<ActionParsnip> avishek: i know mamix exists
<mrksbrd> action: did what it said, still saying package is not avail
<dr_Willis> ActionParsnip,  can you supersize that download please?
<mrksbrd> Package libdvdcss2 is not available, but is referred to by another package
<mrksbrd> E: Package libdvdcss2 has no installation candidate
<ActionParsnip> mrksbrd: did you add the repo to /etc/apt/sources.lst
 * mrksbrd slams his head against a wall
<mrksbrd> yup
<dr_Willis> You did update after adding the repo?
<mrksbrd> yup
<mrksbrd> step by step
<dr_Willis> You did do the FUnky Chicken Dance to apease the FOSS deities?
<ActionParsnip> i thought it was the root dance :)
<mrksbrd> i give up....this is only this hard because it's me
<mrksbrd> i am a PV
<mrksbrd> PV = Professional Victim
<avishek> alas, people, i must say farewell, thank you for all your help, especially flaccid and jussi01. god bless you all.
<jussi01> :)
<flaccid> meh no god for me but thanks anyway!
<flaccid> anyone else getting random lag? ..most likely problem is my connetion
<dr_Willis> flaccid,  not today, at least...
<goof> someone uses mc for ssh?
<flaccid> hmm its very weird, im on windows xchat. might try a dif client thanks dr
<goof> mc has a problem with the passwd promt via ssh. the command line input it all fuzzy after ... someone know how to fix that
<ds187> goof: what do you mean with "fuzzy"
<goof> ds187: all over the place
<ds187> hmm, can't imagine what you are talking about, sorry
<beau> #vim
<beau> sry!
 * dr_Willis boots beau  to #emacs
<dr_Willis> :)
<goof> cd /#sh:username@ip in midnight commander f*cks up the command line part in midnight commander ds187
<ds187> could you make a screenshot?
<dr_Willis> goof,  you are not using screen are you? ive seen some issues with screen and mc.
<neo__> hey, anyway i can give my kde3 an oxygen style?
<goof> ds187: http://imagebin.org/21700 before/after
<ds187> goof: looks strange :-)
<ds187> what if you don't use the command line, but the menu-item "F9 --> right --> shell link".....same problem there?
<goof> ds187: fuzzy :)
<dr_Willis> looks like some CR/LF/Escape sequences goofing up
<ds187> i must say i almost never use the command line
<goof> ds187: yes
<dr_Willis> I use mc a lot.. but never the ssh feature
<dr_Willis> and yes.. the initial Are you sure you want to connect (YES/No) login/password/ questions do goof up the mc screen here...
<dr_Willis> but it did connect
<dr_Willis> i did a ctrl-l to refresh the mc screen
<dr_Willis> using  ssh-copy-id  - lets me do the ssh login without any prompts. :) so i dont have any text glitzes then.
<flaccid_> yay problem fixed. netgear does not like multiple instances of its agent running in windows via fast user switching lol
<dr_Willis> Showing once again. that  multi-users under windows... is a pain. :)
<dr_Willis> Ive seen similer issues with other apps.
<dr_Willis> File a bug report!
<flaccid_> lol. well avg multiple scans as a result just chews up your hard disk, cpu etc.
<|rdw|> hi, during some update i ran out of space. now i'm getting "update-alternatives: internal error: /var/lib/dpkg/alternatives/ps2pdf corupted: invalid update mode"
<|rdw|> when i am trying to remove package ghostscript
<dr_Willis> You have free space now?
<|rdw|> yes
<dr_Willis> You could try the force options to remove.
<dr_Willis> or try reinstalling, then removing
<dr_Willis> Im not real good at these apt-get fixing stuff. :(
<dr_Willis> luckly. heh
<|rdw|> at which site can i learn which package contains ps2pdf file?
<dr_Willis> Never needed to mess with them much.
<dr_Willis> !find ps2pdf
<ubottu> File ps2pdf found in autoconf-archive, dblatex, fish, ghostscript, inkscape (and 6 others)
<dr_Willis> if you just type 'ps2pdf' at the command line. it may tell you also.
<|rdw|> hi, during some update i ran out of space. now i'm getting "update-alternatives: internal error: /var/lib/dpkg/alternatives/ps2pdf corupted: invalid update mode" apt-get remove, purge, upgrade, -f,, dist-upgrade don't work. nothing googled works!
<flaccid> |rdw|, what did google say about the error(s) ?
<|rdw|> it didn't find this specific error
<areels> im adding shortcut to desktop but it disappears on reboot how can i fix that?
<dr_Willis> areels,  a short cut to what exactly? you mean a link?
<areels> dr_Willis: shortcut to a network mount
<dr_Willis> and how is it getting mounted?
<areels> smb://py001/tools/
<flaccid> |rdw|, i did just then: http://www.google.com.au/search?q=++invalid+update+mode+update-alternatives&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=org.mozilla:en-US:official&client=firefox-a
<dr_Willis> I normally put such a thing in my filemanger bookmarks.
<areels> but i need it on desktop
<flaccid> areels, kde version ?
<areels> flaccid:  im on gnome
<flaccid> areels, we don't support gnome here.
<areels> oh
<areels> let me pass on kde then
<flaccid> pass ?
<dr_Willis> I thought with gnome - you used that 'connect to remote server' item in the menus and it generated a icon on the desktop
<khatahn> hi, i'm trying to configure the network in kubuntu, but the network manager refuses to remember the settings i enter. i also tried to configure /etc/network/interfaces manually, but kubuntu seems to overwrite these settings with the ones it won't let me change
<flaccid> khatahn, can you provide better detail? dhclient and other dhcp clients must not be running if you are doing static..
<khatahn> flaccid: so i would have to shut down those myself before using the GUI network manager?
<flaccid> khatahn, if they were manually started yes. tell us what actual network config you are trying to achieve.. ?
<flaccid> khatahn, also feel free to pastebin your current /etc/network/interfaces
<Ange|us> man
<Ange|us> somebody reminds me how to ssh
<Ange|us> cause i forgot lol
<flaccid> Ange|us, ssh hostname
<Ange|us> hmm
<Ange|us> flaccid: im trying to ssh into a shell that i pay for
<Ange|us> i used to do something -l username, but i forgot if to put it behind or oposite the hostname
<Ange|us> ok i done it
<Ange|us> thanks :D
<khatahn> flaccid: hmm.. i'm not in front of the kubuntu machine right now, so i guess i'll have to come back later. but thanks for the help.
<flaccid> Ange|us, yeah either ssh user@host or ssh -l user host
<flaccid> fair enough
<Solv> I'm trying to help a uni it admin connect a kubuntu system i set up for my mother in law to connect wireless with wpa key!  He's on msn at the moment...I had it working with an open system at my place...but also couldn't get wpa working....knetworkmanger just sits at 54 percent and then times out
<Solv> google doesn't give me much...except that maybe i'll have to install wpasupplicant?  Although i would've figured that had come with kubuntu already
<flaccid> Solv, kubuntu version?
<Solv> 8.04
<flaccid> Solv, check the logs when trying to connect?
<Solv> well to be perfectly honest it is ubuntu 8.04 then adept install kubuntu...but same thing
<flaccid> which packages did you install for kubuntu ?
<Solv> flaccid, which file is the appropriate log file?
<flaccid> Solv, /var/log/messages and /var/log/syslog at least
<Solv> ah...so there is no wifi one specially...okay
<flaccid> yeah
<Solv> right well i'll take him through some steps...he's having problems just using knetworkmanager at the moment!
<Solv> then i'll get him to look at the logs if we go no further...and then i'll chat more here....thanks
<flaccid> Solv, in theory it should be as easy as right click, select network then put in credentials but yeah problems are possible of course
<flaccid> np
<lokifacio> join #algo
<Viking667> does anyone know of a panel applet that shows bandwidth? The three I've looked at don't exactly do what I want them to.
<flaccid> !info knetstats
<ubottu> knetstats (source: knetstats): network interfaces monitor for KDE's systray. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.6.1-0ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 110 kB, installed size 656 kB
<Viking667> I think I tried that, is that the one with the two sets of numbers ?
<Viking667> one set red, the other set green?
<flaccid> ah not really. give it a try? it shows speeds with left click
<Viking667> the one that does best what I want doesn't appear in the KDE menus, though I can start it up manually:  knetdockapp
<Viking667> that does what you describe
<flaccid> then why are you asking?
<Viking667> well, two reasons, really. One is: how come this program isn't in the KDE menus, and Two is: how do I get it to run in the panel on startup in the system tray?
<flaccid> Viking667, 1. ask the author or package maintainer. 2. use autostart or kde sessions
<dr_Willis> if its a kicker applet - it will be in the 'add to panel'  menus thing..
<dr_Willis> its possible the kde menus havent refreshed.. if its supposed to be in the menus.
<flaccid> yes but best to check the package to see if it actually comes with a .desktop menu item first
<Viking667> It's got a .desktop, the category is:  Applications.
<Viking667> How useful
<dr_Willis> demand a refund.
<Viking667> there isn't even a "Applications" parent menu on the "K"
<Viking667> huh. You know the program was free to begin with...
<Viking667> 8-)
<Viking667> I get the impression that it's not in the menus. And, which menus do I refresh? The system, or the user menu?
<Viking667> ... My impression with kubuntu was that all that was kinda ... automated?
<dr_Willis> theres some command that makes the menus get rescanned.. but i forget what it is.
<dr_Willis> some times the menus just dont get refreshed properly when installing.
<dr_Willis> i normally logout/back in.. or just use terminal till next time i logout/in
<Viking667> ah, okay. I can look at that. Currently undergoing a Feisty->Gutsy upgrade now, so that should upgrade the menus.
<Viking667> 's on the wife's machine, and I'm tekmunkey
<flaccid> yeah could be just a matter of kmenu refresh like the dr suggest
<Viking667> *nod*
<eagles0513875> when downloading packages or updating packages what port is used
<flaccid> 80
<eagles0513875> flaccid: since i have my connection split using a router do i need to port forward port 80
<flaccid> eagles0513875, not if your NAT works
<eagles0513875> flaccid: ok lol it does
<flaccid> cool
<eagles0513875> i was just wondering cuz its kinda on the slow side
<eagles0513875> then it is probably just my isp being gay as usual
<flaccid> if its slow then obviously forwarding is working..
<Viking667> heh. And I have a small problem trying to forward port 113 through a DSL-302G... doesn't seem to want to work.
<eagles0513875> flaccid: with winblows p2p software i get between 20-40kbps on ares with the port forwarded
<flaccid> eagles0513875, that doesn't indicate anything
<flaccid> Viking667, likely problem with the dlink product
<Viking667> I've got a rule in that kinda looks like this:   Global address: 0.0.0.0, Global Port From: 113, Global Port To: 113, Local Port: 113
<Viking667> and local address: 10.64.5.1
<Viking667> (which is my machine)
<flaccid> contact your sub-standard vendor :)
<eagles0513875> lol
<Viking667> does that look about normal, though?
<Viking667> Can't contact, as the modem was a gift.
<eagles0513875> Viking667: its a modem or router
<flaccid> looks ok yet
<eagles0513875> now your getting the terminology confused there bro
<Viking667> strictly, it's a modem, but it has simple NAT/DMZ.
<flaccid> it has to be a router as well if its got forwarding as modem is bridged mode only in native
<eagles0513875> flaccid: that does look like a modem DSL-302G
<Viking667> As I said, it's _described_ as a modem, but it has some stuff in that separates the LAN from the WAN side, though you can run in bridging mode
<flaccid> eagles0513875, they have a router as well, ive discarded 2x of those in the past, they are budget as
<eagles0513875> gotcha and gotcha
<Viking667> heh. I got it given to me, and it's currently handling DSL just fine... just not connections TO my machine on port 113. Funnily enough, connections to port 80 seem to work well.
<llutz> Moin
<flaccid> Viking667, well have to check isp is not filtering that port and yeah modems are easy to do but router's require firmware and decently designed firmware at that. i've had port forwards fail on the modem/router you specified so it sounds likely..
<eagles0513875> Viking667: random thought you on dhcp or static ip from your isp
<Viking667> dhcp
<Viking667> and the ISP doesn't filter anything.
<Solv_> flaccid, i'm trying to tell this guy to right click on knetworkmanager and select 'connect to another wireless network' and then pop in the ssid and wait for it to ask for the wpa password...but he says there is no option like that in the list?
<Viking667> i.e. I've got traffic at specified port arriving.
<flaccid> then its the router as long as the client doesn't filter
<Solv_> is there another way to configure the connection?
<flaccid> Solv_, thats not the right way. you right click and select the network/sside from the list
<Viking667> *sigh* - how come they got http right, but not ident?
<Viking667> err, auth?
<flaccid> Viking667, huh?
<Viking667> port 113 is the auth service, otherwise known as ident.
<flaccid> if your router fails forwarding, contact the manufacturer or get a decent router
<Solv_> flaccid, the ssid is usually not listed in my experience...i'm doing it from memory though...as i took my wireless card out =)
<flaccid> yeah thats right..
<Viking667> mrmmm
<flaccid> Solv_, the ssid needs to not be hidden for knetworkmanager otherwise yes you have to do it manual
<flaccid> there is no reason to hide the essid as that can be sniffed anyway.
<Viking667> 'd love to know why the remote end thinks my ident is broken. *sigh* - there'll be a reason
<flaccid> i thought you said the reason is port forward is failing.
<Viking667> yeah, I know - faulty firmware.
<flaccid> dlink at a decent vendor :(
<flaccid> at=aint
<Viking667> well, let's see. Traffic comes to the modem on port 113, gets NATted to 10.64.5.1, my machine receives it on port 113, sends back a reply from port 113, and that's the last I know of it.
<Viking667> without me manually running a telnet remotehost 113 from a remote host, I can't go any further than that.
<flaccid> so port forwarding is working. checking your ident server
<dr_Willis> whats relying on identd these days?
<Viking667> I've done _that_ before, when I was on dialup, and writing up the identd-HOWTO.
<Viking667> dr_Willis: several IRC servers, presumably Undernet and Freenode, as those are the networks I use.
<dr_Willis> Hm.. freenode dosent require one. as far as i know
<flaccid> nothing relies on ident
<flaccid> and the problem is with your ident server so go get the required help for that which is not here :)
<dr_Willis> i recall running a fake identd server years ago.. to mess with dalnet.
<Viking667> I'm running oidentd here, and that was recommended as a good ident server.
<dr_Willis> heh - the one i ran was like 4 lines of perl code.
<Viking667> yah, you can get it small with perl... simply reply "UNIX" to the socket call.
<flaccid> yeah here is not the help for that..
<dr_Willis> hers one in perl about 40 lines. :)
<Viking667> hm. What's "No CIDSupplement specified for font ...., defaulting to 0" ...?
<flaccid> Viking667, try google
<Viking667> (for a font package upgrade?
<Viking667> m. I should have taken my own normal advice. Sorry about that
 * Viking667 extracts foot out of helmet
<Viking667> now I have to see whether my dear dsl has a logging mode or not. I suspect not.
<flaccid> from memory that dlink does
<flaccid> and its not too bad
<Viking667> Good. Then I'll see what it provides.
<Solv_> flaccid, okay so we figured out the device wasn't active...so went and enabled it with autoconfiguration and dhcp...but at 28
<Solv_> %
<Solv_> woops
<Solv_> at 28% knetworkmanager freezes....i guess no is the time for the logs
<Dekans> Solv_: it's the hardware config state
<Dekans> your network card is not well installed
<Solv_> Dekans, it's a bcm49sxx or whatever...used ndiswrapper
<Solv_> Dekans, it worked okay on an open system..not happy with wep or wpa though it seems
<fredthemonkey> hello :)
<Dekans> I think ndiswrapper does not handle it
<fredthemonkey> does anyone know a good html/php editor?
<Dekans> check on google
<Dekans> ndiswrapper+wpa
<Solv_> Dekans, yeah probably....my mother-in-law is gonna kill me...took vista off and put kubuntu on =
<Solv_> =)
<Solv_> she'll say.."at least wireless worked with vista"
<Dekans> I rememver an additionnal step to handle wpa
<Dekans> remember*
<Dekans> your can try the b43 driver too
<eagles0513875> Solv_: nice wish i could get kubuntu on my vista machine
<Dekans> with a bcm4306 it doesn't work on hardy but maybe you'll be lucky
<Solv_> Dekans, cept it's in a different state
<Solv_> and the person on the other end has never used linux before =)
<Dekans> fredthemonkey: look at quanta
<Dekans> or qanta
<Dekans> don't remember
<fredthemonkey> thanks
<fredthemonkey> i'll try it
<flaccid> Solv_, what you said doesn't make sense to me. pastebin /etc/network/interfaces
<flaccid> or cut out the middleman..
<Solv_> flaccid, yeah i need remote access
<Solv_> /var/log/messages says link is not ready
<Solv_> hopefully remote desktop will work okay...nothing like having nx installed on the machine...in hindsight i shoulda done that =)
<flaccid> Solv_, right yeah thats a problem with the firmware / driver
<flaccid> Solv_, you just get the user to come here on the box unless ethernet not available
<Solv_> bugger....so it works okay an an open system but not with encryption?
<Solv_> flaccid, they have ethernet
<flaccid> Solv_, thats possible but broadcom have dozens of problems
<flaccid> then get them to come here to save time
<Solv_> flaccid, oh i see...yeah good point, so you reckon you could walk a complete noob through it?
<Solv_> flaccid, have you seen this post? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Feisty_No-Fluff#Step%203:%20All%20BCM43xx%20-%20Configure%20NDISWrapper%20(and%20WPA%20Supplicant)
<flaccid> we do it here everyday
<flaccid> Solv_, yes, but is the user actually on feisty?
<flaccid> its best to show the lscpi entry and the ubuntu version then select the right howto from the wiki..
<Solv_> flaccid, but there are hardy updates
<flaccid> so?
<dr_Willis> Solv_,  i had to enable ndiswrappers for my bc4310 card. following a guide similer to that.
<Solv_> so it should be okay to use
<dr_Willis> One i saw was Hardy specific
<flaccid> get the above and we will have a better idea of what you need to do
<flaccid> um two options, native or ndiswrapper, try both but there are many guides on broadcom and a lot outdated etc.
<Solv_> right....i will tell the fella to hop on here and talk to you
<dr_Willis> That no-fluff guide has some notes in it for gutsy support.
<flaccid> hardy is way more updated for broadcom than the latter
<flaccid> is this gutsy, Solv_  im still yet to see the ubuntu version and lscpi entry..
<Solv_> cause i need to ask him for it...hold on
<flaccid> ok
<mercuree> does anyone here use the azenis theme for their kde environment?
<mercuree> ive pretty much got everything configured the way i want it but am still having one little problem
<flaccid> its better to tell the problem then advise you have one..
<flaccid> then=than
<dr_Willis> !find azenis
<ubottu> Package/file azenis does not exist in hardy
<Solv_> abhi
<mercuree> basically any lists ie playlis in amarok etc have black stripes over every second listing
<dr_Willis> Thats a feature of kde themes/color schemes
<flaccid> mercuree, i've seen that before with many themes. perhaps try #amarok or submit a bug
<Solv_> flaccid, sara is the person i've been trying to help
<flaccid> problem also is that amarok has its own themes
<mercuree> it doesnt only happen in amarok though
<flaccid> hi sara
<mercuree> which isnt themed
<mercuree> so im guessing its a system setting of some kind
<dr_Willis> You can customize it.  if its using the kde themes. But its a bit hidden in the kde theme settings thing.
<mercuree> ill google it
<flaccid> mercuree, kde version?
<Solv_> sara is my mother-in-law....but the guy is called abhi =)
<mercuree> thanks
<mercuree> flaccid: 3.5.9
<pag> mercuree, kcontrol -> appearance -> colours thre choose 'alternative list colour' (or similiar) from the dropdown menu and change it to something more reasonable
<dr_Willis> mercuree,  appearance and themes --> colors.. the LAST entry on the list of things you can change colors on..
<flaccid> mercuree, perhaps submit a bug if you believe problem is not the theme
<mercuree> thanks guys
<dr_Willis> "alternative background in lists"
<flaccid> hmm that depends on the design of the theme but yeah try both
<dr_Willis> someone had same issue last week. the 'example' window in that color settings  tool. does not show an example of the list so you dont realize what that color changes
<flaccid> hmmm sara didn't seem to say anything
<mercuree> yep that was the problem exactly. thanks again
<Solv_> flaccid, he is new to irc...trying to get him to change his nick to abhi
<flaccid> i thought it was a mother in law
<dr_Willis> 'wheres the slash key at?' :) heh
<flaccid> ah well
<Solv_> flaccid, her computer...a dude at the campus helpoing her
<flaccid> fair enough
<dr_Willis> and other fun questions ive heard when tryign to tutor people on irc ussage.
<mercuree> hehe
<mercuree> throw irssi at them :P
<dr_Willis> fun time explaing why ^c ment Control-C once....
<sara> hi
<Solv_> yay
<flaccid> howdy
<Solv_> okay type /nick abhi so we all don't get confused
<flaccid> ok while you guys do that im getting another beer
<Solv_> flaccid, nice
<Solv_> abhi1, nice
<abhi1> yeah, what next should i do
<Solv_> by the way you can save time when typing someones nickname by pressing tab after typing a couple of letters...like So(tab) will probably autocomplete my nickname for you...saves heaps of time
<Solv_> abhi1, okay open konsole
<abhi1> ok
<abhi1> i have it open
<abhi1> should i type any command?
<Solv_> and type lspci -n | grep '14e4:43'
<Solv_> just copy and paste it
<flaccid> brb
<Solv_> abhi1, then copy and paste the ouput
<abhi1> 01:00.0 0280: 14e4:4311 (rev 02)
<Solv_> cool...now just wait for flaccid he's gonna take it from here
<abhi1> ok
<Solv_> so I believe =)
<abhi1> i hope that helps
<abhi1> anyways thanks for your help
<Solv_> are you up for a bit of hacking?
<abhi1> i dont know, never been upto anything like this before
<flaccid> can i just have the normal lscpi output please
<Solv_> well it's kinda fun when someones helping you...especially when you get something working at the end...
<flaccid> for that device
<Solv_> flaccid, abhi1 well need exact instructions
<abhi1> yes please
<flaccid> lscpi | grep -i network will be fine
<LiNuxBaBe> does anyone knows a program to connect to wireless with wpa2 protection..? My wicd won't connect
<flaccid> LiNuxBaBe, knetworkmanager
<abhi1> bash: lscpi: command not found
<flaccid> abhi1, sorry spelling mistake. lspci | grep -i network
<abhi1> ok
<abhi1> 01:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM94311MCG wlan mini-PCI (rev 02)
<Solv_> flaccid, btw I followed this howto to get the wireless card working in the firstplace: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=769990
<Solv_> it might help you know what you have to 'undo' if anything
<flaccid> abhi1, and you are on ubuntu hardy ?
<Solv_> flaccid, yes he is
<Solv_> i installed it
<flaccid> np gimme 2mins
<flaccid> are you guys doing native or ndiswrapper atm?
<Solv_> ndiswrapper
<flaccid> ok 1sec
<Solv_> flaccid, yeah it was built from source
<flaccid> and can i have a pastebin of /etc/network/interfaces please?
<flaccid> also this is probably the guide that should of been followed: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Hardy
<Solv_> abhi1, you will need to paste the ouput in the channel #pastebin
<flaccid> i'll leave the 'undo' to you guys
<flaccid> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<Solv_> otherwise you might get kicked of the channel
<flaccid> use the website instead
<Solv_> yeah
<abhi1> Solv_: so what exactly should i do now
<Solv_> abhi1, goto pastebin.com
<abhi1> okay
<Solv_> and paste the info in there...and then just post the link here
<abhi1> Solv_: so i should paste this there: 01:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM94311MCG wlan mini-PCI (rev 02)
<flaccid> abhi1, nah just what kate /etc/network/interfaces gives
<abhi1> ok
<Solv_> so paste it in pastebin....type your name in the box and press send
<Solv_> then it changes the address in the webpage and you can paste the link to the new url
<abhi1> http://pastebin.com/m64d77f45
<abhi1> did that help
<flaccid> ok all good there. now problem is there are lots of bugs with this model and lots of problems so its a matter of trying to work it out
<abhi1> ok
<flaccid> give me a few more mins. its going to be hard considering you guys have already tried a lot of stuff and we don't know what has been changed
<abhi1> ok
<keepout> heelo
<Solv_> flaccid, i haven't done anything else other than that howto i posted
<Solv_> flaccid, currently he has gone into system settings and disabled wlan0 as well
<zorglu_> q. i would like to get mp3 reading in amarok. how can i do ?
<Tm_T> !mp3 | zorglu_
<ubottu> zorglu_: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<flaccid> hmmm this is all too messy
<dognews> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23492/
<zorglu_> Tm_T: do you have any thing shorter than reading all this ?
<Tm_T> zorglu_: install kubuntu-restricted-extras ?
<flaccid> abhi1, please try to install b43-fwcutter package , have you guys tried that yet?
<dognews> what's the problem? (see link above)
<Tm_T> root: are we rooted now?
<zorglu_> Tm_T: that's shorter :) trying
<zorglu_> openjdk-6-jre-headless <- what is this openjdk ? the new name of sun java or of gnu java ?
<Tm_T> zorglu_: opened sun java
<zorglu_> Tm_T: ok thanks
<zorglu_> Tm_T: thanks bis. install kubuntu-restricted-extras worked :)
<abhi1> ok
<Tm_T> zorglu_: now you have many other restricted issues solved too I hope
<flaccid> Solv_, that chipset is supported with the firmware as per http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Drivers/b43/devices apparently
<Jahromeo> hey guys
<Jahromeo> how do i format a volume in kubuntu
<flaccid> Jahromeo, what kind of volume?
<Jahromeo> ext3
<dognews> Jahromeo: qtparted
<Jahromeo> my old ubuntu partition
<Jahromeo> i want to remove it
<flaccid> Jahromeo, thats a filesystem, not a volume.
<Jahromeo> well im on the livedisc atm
<Jahromeo> how do i format that old ubuntu volume
<flaccid> qtparted is fine for partition/fs removal
<flaccid> Jahromeo, you want to re-use the filesystem?
<Jahromeo> well i want to format that partition
<Jahromeo> and make it blank
<Jahromeo> i want to put it back as part of the ntfs one
<flaccid> use qtparted or just delete the contents
<Jahromeo> and make it back to ntfs
<flaccid> Jahromeo, um thats not formatting at all. you would have to remove it and then create an ntfs fs. you cannot convert
<Jahromeo> well how do i get rid of ubuntu
<Jahromeo> its messing up my grub
<Jahromeo> i need it gone
<Jahromeo> why cant i just format it
<flaccid> Jahromeo, messing up how ? you can use qtparted as advised to remove whatever
<Jahromeo> i want to format sda5
<Jahromeo> and make it blank
<Jahromeo> i dont have qtparted on this livecd
<flaccid> you can format it but not as ntfs because its ext3
<flaccid> Jahromeo, you can install it
<Jahromeo> surely there must be a default ap
<flaccid> no there is no default app
<flaccid> !info qtparted
<ubottu> qtparted (source: qtparted): A parted frontend using QT. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.5-2ubuntu14 (hardy), package size 205 kB, installed size 712 kB
<Jahromeo> : Couldn't find package qtparted
<flaccid> you have to enabled universe and then install it
<abhi1> Solv_: where do i find the b43-fwcutter package
<flaccid> !info b43-fwcutter
<ubottu> b43-fwcutter (source: b43-fwcutter): Utility for extracting Broadcom 43xx firmware. In component main, is optional. Version 1:011-1 (hardy), package size 15 kB, installed size 100 kB
<Jahromeo> man i cant believe you are telling me linux doesnt have a default delete or format command
<flaccid> Jahromeo, sure it does, its called fdisk good luck
<flaccid> for file deletion there is rm
<Jahromeo> so how do i kill sda5 in fdisk
<Jahromeo> i want to clear its contents
<PhilRod> http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=87399 looks fixed in trunk to me (and actually in 3.5.9 too). Can anyone confirm?
<ubottu> KDE bug 87399 in bookmarks "Bookmark toolbar moves when it shouldn't" [Normal,New]
<flaccid> Jahromeo, try a google on fdisk
<PhilRod> d'oh, EWRONGWINDOW, sorry
<Jahromeo> cant you just give me the string
<flaccid> Jahromeo, or even better man fdisk
<flaccid> Jahromeo, nope
<Jahromeo> man seriously format c: in windows
<Jahromeo> in linux i have to go spend 20 mins looking for an app to do the same thing
<Jahromeo> dont kid me
<flaccid> Jahromeo, lol you havnt even tried
<Jahromeo> this is seriously a joke, you are telling me i cant delete files without a 3rd party app
<flaccid> you also have to understand what a partition is, what a filesystem is and also what formatting actually does...
<flaccid> Jahromeo, i never said that at all
<flaccid> qtparted is also not a 3rd party app
<Jahromeo> sounds like it
<flaccid> what would you know ?
<flaccid> !repos | Jahromeo
<ubottu> Jahromeo: The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<lordnps> Hi everyone
<flaccid> if you did an fdisk tutorial already you would have done what you need instead of wasting time
<flaccid> Jahromeo, i found a simple fdisk tutorial to delete a partition on google it was very easy to find: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/linux-how-to-delete-a-partition-with-fdisk-command/
<lordnps> I've recently removed my swap partition, but partioned another one (smaller) for swap... however I don't know how to configure which partition to use... is there a conf file or something I can just say "swap:sdxx"?
<flaccid> you need to understand that linux and windows filesystems work on different partition types so you cannot mix them thus why you have to delete then create a new partition and filesystem
<abhi1> flaccid: do you know what i should do next?
<flaccid> abhi1, you installed that package?
<abhi1> i couldnt get that package
<flaccid> abhi1, why?
<Jahromeo> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<flaccid> !info b43-fwcutter
<ubottu> b43-fwcutter (source: b43-fwcutter): Utility for extracting Broadcom 43xx firmware. In component main, is optional. Version 1:011-1 (hardy), package size 15 kB, installed size 100 kB
<lordnps> Where does the system stores the device used for swap?
<Jahromeo> flaccid:  thanks
<flaccid> Jahromeo, np. if you have a grub error thats usually going to be a different story..
<lordnps> fine... I'll ask it yet simpler... "How do you change your swap partition"
<flaccid> sweet
<lordnps> no one?
<flaccid> lordnps, this should help https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq
<flaccid> lordnps, if people can help they will respond, nntr
<lordnps> thanks
<flaccid> np
<tasseschokolade> hello, is this an english talking channel?
<ubuntu> jo
<SSJ_GZ> tasseschokolade: Yes :)
<ubuntu> aber ich bin deutsch^^
<ubuntu> und weg
<tasseschokolade> its okay, if am speaking german?
<flaccid> !de
<ubottu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<tasseschokolade> ubottu: thx
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about thx
<tasseschokolade> oh *h*
<stefan> is the fact that printing doesn't work in the 4.1 beta2 a known problem that's gonna be fixed?
<stefan> I know they are beta pkgs, but the last time I tried a stable kubuntu desktop it didn't work either, so I'm wondering
<flaccid> !kde4 | stefan
<ubottu> stefan: KDE 4.0.5 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. Packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.5.php - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<stefan> flaccid: I know they are beta pkgs, but the last time I tried a stable kubuntu desktop it didn't work either, so I'm wondering
<flaccid> !doesntwork | stefan
<ubottu> stefan: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<flaccid> this is not the channel for kde4 support on ubuntu.
<MaskedOne> anyone ever have the problem on a 64bit Kubuntu where when you hit a key (p,/,-, in my case) a bunch of random characters are inserted instead?
<MaskedOne> Used to have this problem with XP too but recently XP is fine and Kubuntu 64bit seems to have issues
<akim> no
<MaskedOne> funny thing is after awhile of having Kubuntu on the keyboard works fine, just funky for the first like 10 minutes or so
<stefan> flaccid, there was a general problem with kubuntu printing and app-armor not too long ago, so it's not like I'm talking about rare and unusual problems
<stefan> and before app-armor it was a rights issue and before that something else.
<stefan> Kubuntu has a long and proud history of not-working printers
<flaccid> stefan, so ?
<stefan> and not working as in I click print and it doesn't do anything for some reason or other that's not all that easy to find out because Linux's getting more like Windows every year and the error messages keep getting shorter and less helpful
<stefan> so:
<stefan> is the fact that printing doesn't work in the 4.1 beta2 a known problem that's gonna be fixed?
<flaccid> i don't see anythin concrete yet just assumptions
<tasseschokolade> i destroyed my /boot. how can i copy the kernel from live cd into the (new) boot?
<flaccid> stefan, like i said THIS is the wrong channel
<stefan> i don't want exhaustive support, I just assumed that some guy on this channel of 300 would know *whether* *it's* *a* *known* *problem*
<flaccid> stefan, bad assumption.
<flaccid> why assume at all :)
<stefan> by god you're an asshat.
<MaskedOne> stefan, all the printers i have tried with Kubuntu work perfectly
<flaccid> lol
<MaskedOne> wow there's someone who is used to paid support lol
<flaccid> lets just generalise and say there is nothing wrong with linux or vendor support :O
<MaskedOne> yeah love how people blame linux if something doesnt work
<flaccid> 'my car doesn't work' and i was wondering if it was a known problem ?
<MaskedOne> most likely it is their hardware vendor whose being a dunce and not giving us drivers
<MaskedOne> if he rlly wants to know go post on a forum and have patience enough to wait a day lol
<flaccid> that won't help because the question will be the same. 'my printing doesnt work'
<MaskedOne> lol
<mado> hi guys ...
<mado> can you help me please? ... my firefox doesn't show me the place where the name and "X"-button should be
<mado> all other programs seem to do that
<mado> but not firefox
<flaccid> !enter | mado
<ubottu> mado: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<flaccid> mado, firefox is not kde app so #ubuntu might be able to help or #firefox
<Amrius> Hi! I tried to install a package (linux-backports-modules-2.6.22-14-generic_2.6.22-14.53_i386) which didn't work because of a wrong kernel. Now the package shows up in Aptitude and Adept as broken package and can't be removed any more... How can I get rid of it?
<Skrux> wenas
<flaccid> Amrius, sudo dpkg --purge linux-backports-modules-2.6.22-14-generic_2.6.22-14.53_i386
<Skrux> conoce alguien el lingot ??
<flaccid> Amrius, if that is the real pkg name installed
<flaccid> Skrux, english only channel
<Skrux> flaccid: oh, sorry, confused the channel
<Skrux> bye
<eagles0513875> this is a weird problem
<eagles0513875> amarok isnt loading for me
<eagles0513875> starts the loading process but there is no gui
<eagles0513875> that ends up opening
<jussi01> eagles0513875: tried running it from the terminal to see what the error is?
<eagles0513875> jussi01: will do now
<eagles0513875> jussi01:
<eagles0513875> No protocol specified
<eagles0513875> : cannot connect to X server :0.0
<eagles0513875> i think if i reboot my machine it will fix itself
<eagles0513875> jussi01: virtual box seems to be doing the same thing as well ill run in command line and see if its same message
<flaccid> the pts is having problems getting connection to the X server. many possible reasons, google should help by googling the error as always...
<abhi1> flaccid: its done its installng now, sorry the internet connection is slow this time of the day
<abhi1> flaccid: what should I do next?
<sonoftheclayr> I have a problem. I used tasksel to install the LAMP package the other day and when php didn't work i decided to install it all myself so I went into tasksel to remove it and it decided to remove the entire computer...I stopped it before it got too far though
<sonoftheclayr> So now I am reinstalling the kubuntu-desktop package and hoping that will fix it...failing that I will just do a clean install
<flaccid> i have to go no sorry
<flaccid> i have a life
<eagles0513875> jussi01: found out what was causing my problem
<Gohanx3> Laura Palmer
<eagles0513875> ?
<eagles0513875> Gohanx3: talking about 24 im guessing
<Gohanx3> Twin Peaks :)
<eagles0513875> !ot | Gohanx3
<ubottu> Gohanx3: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<Gohanx3> wow theres a general chat
<Gohanx3> thanks
<eagles0513875> Gohanx3: no problem bro
<eagles0513875> thats what everyone is here for to help each other out
<Gohanx3> yeah
<Gohanx3> and no charge either
<eagles0513875> lol
<eagles0513875> i hear that bro
<Gohanx3> thats impressive and warms my soul :D
<eagles0513875> what is
<eagles0513875> free support or the offtopic channel
<Gohanx3> lol free support
<Gohanx3> I will give something back for all the help ive got, by doing the same, its a great circle
<eagles0513875> yep i agree
<Gohanx3> :)
<eagles0513875> my box is on the fritz lol cursed vm
<zipper> !ntfs
<ubottu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see /msg ubottu NTFS-3g or /msg ubottu FUSE
<eagles0513875> zipper: was that for your info or directed to me
<Gohanx3> im VERY impressed by their ntfs support
<Gohanx3> a year ago I had server issues with r & w with ntfs in linux, now its 100%
<eagles0513875> same here :) found out bout ntfs3g when i first started with kubuntu
<Gohanx3> ^_^
<eagles0513875> Gohanx3: im guessing its a windows file server
<eagles0513875> Gohanx3: is ur nick registered by any chance
<Gohanx3> eagles0513875: no sir not yet
<eagles0513875> !register | Gohanx3
<ubottu> Gohanx3: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname.
<Gohanx3> thanks bro
<eagles0513875> Gohanx3: that way you and i can chat in private about that server issue you were having now you got me curious about it
<zipper> eagles0513875, that was for myself i'm afraid
<Gohanx3> eagles0513875:  my server issue?
<Gohanx3> I currently dont have any issues with linux.. yet lol, but thanks anyways
<eagles0513875> zipper: ok lol just wasnt sure
<zipper> =)
<eagles0513875> Gohanx3: were you trying to aaccess an ntfs partition on a windows file server
<eagles0513875> zipper: if you need help with it let me know
<zipper> will do, thanks
<Gohanx3> eagles0513875: no sir
<eagles0513875> ok
<eagles0513875> Gohanx3: want an easy solution that way you wont have to use ntfs3g
<eagles0513875> Gohanx3: you could just setup a simple samba server
<Gohanx3> sure
<Gohanx3> got some more info?
<eagles0513875> with the samba server just save everything to the linux box
<eagles0513875> !samba | Gohanx3
<ubottu> Gohanx3: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<Gohanx3> thanks again :)
<eagles0513875> Gohanx3: that allows for file sharing from a linux to windows box
<eagles0513875> Gohanx3: from linux to linux there is nfs
<eagles0513875> Gohanx3: no problem
<eagles0513875> Gohanx3: im actually working on my lpi certification so feel free to ask me questions
<Gohanx3> wow nice
<Gohanx3> good luck eagles0513875 and thanks for the kind offer
<Gohanx3> im gonna change nick
<eagles0513875> Gohanx3: no problem thats what im here for
<eagles0513875> greenfishx3: you in kubuntu offtopic
<greenfishx3> yes sir
<The_ManU_212> hi
<The_ManU_212> for printing im using cups and my hp all-inone 7210 with the driver for hp 7200, but how to set the quality of my print and bleeding-edge? under windows - no problem...
<eagles0513875> where can i find the inittab
<eagles0513875> !inittab
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about inittab
<eagles0513875> !info inittab
<ubottu> Package inittab does not exist in hardy
<eagles0513875> O_o
<waylandbill> eagles0513875: doing a 'locate inittab' doesn't produce any results. Perhaps there isn't one?
<eagles0513875> waylandbill: there has to be other wise you wont be able to boot into linux
<eagles0513875> waylandbill: that file controls how stuff boots and the run levels
<eagles0513875> and the virtual command lines tty1 2 and so on
<waylandbill> eagles0513875: in a sysv-compatible boot it does. I thought ubuntu went away from that after edgy.
<waylandbill> eagles0513875: I think it is controlled by Upstart rather than SysV init.
<eagles0513875> found it in upstart
<eagles0513875> but its a file that ends in .pl
<waylandbill> eagles0513875: if you are looking to add a job, the upstart home page has examples.
<eagles0513875> waylandbill: i want to mod how ctrl+alt+del is handeled i want it to echo a message
<eagles0513875> what language is the new inittab in upstart programmed in
<waylandbill> if it is a pl file, that is perl.
<waylandbill> you could exec another script in another language if you don't know perl though. You could have it call a python or shell script.
<eagles0513875> ok
<The_ManU_212> for printing im using cups and my hp all-inone 7210 with the driver for hp 7200, but how to set the quality of my print and bleeding-edge? under windows - no problem...
<eagles0513875> whats the purpose of migrating away from an inittab waylandbill
<waylandbill> it is an asyncronous replacement that is event driven.
<eagles0513875> waylandbill: i found where the ctrl stuff is in the new init tab so its not a simple echo the message
<waylandbill> as for why it was a policy for Canonical to migrate from an inittab I can't say. Perhaps that style init is reaching the end of its proposed lifecycle. I don't really know.
<ext3_fs> hi
<jussi01> hi
<ext3_fs> am having an issue, am runing parallels desktop 3.0 on my mac os x leopard
<ext3_fs> everything is running sweetly
<ext3_fs> i just cant copy files from Kubuntu and my mac os X
<ext3_fs> not sure if am missing any settings or configs ?
<ext3_fs> anyone one on this list running a similar setup ?
<Psykar> ext3_fs, this is because parallels does not actually support anything like that for any OS besides windows.
<ext3_fs> OK, so the copy paste function is for windows only
<ext3_fs> any updates for the mac users coming anytime soon ?
<ext3_fs> or does VMware fusion support this ?
<Psykar> Unsure (don't own a mac, only use one at work), As it is parallels who designed the windows functionality, I doubt they will put much effort into similar stuff with linux, simply because of the low user base.
<ext3_fs> hmm, seems like am stuck with current virtualizaing :-)
<jaakkome> I want to enable the pressure sensitivity on my Wacom drawing-tablet thing... any tips on where to start looking?
<PhilRod> jaakkome: google? :-)
<ds187> jaakkome: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-626024.html perhaps?
<ds187> .oO( first link in google )
<BluesKaj> bbl
<jaakkome> ah, there's a linux wacom project, goody
<kiba> gah
<kiba> I cannot forward and backward in firefox3.0b5
<Daisuke-Laptop> no buttons?
<kiba> can click on it
<Daisuke-Laptop> or you just opened a page and there's nowhere to go forward or back to
<kiba> nope
<Daisuke-Laptop> also, are you sure it isn't the page.  right click and go a little further back
<kiba> can't click on it*
<hdxx> try firefox3 release note
<kiba> not sure if this is firefox3.0
<kiba> it seem that the ubuntu team is refusing to package firefox3.0
<kiba> I got firefox 3.0b5
<Silver> Hello. I am very new to linux, trying to get away from Windows. I am running a fresh install of Kubuntu 8.04, but I am having a little problem. I cannot get tv-out (on S-video) to work! I have a GF 7600 GT, and have installed the restricted drivers. What should I do? Thanks in advance!
<hdxx> i installed firefox from repositories and i got firefox3 reelase not and works fine
<hdxx> Silver, maybe you should check this http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-627014.html
<Silver> Thank you, hdxx, that seems to fit my problem :)
<keepout> hello
<mercuree> kiba i think that iceweasel is the new browser for debian. not sure how thi affects ubuntu
<mercuree> this*
<stdin> mercuree: iceweasel is firefox, just unbranded
<mercuree> i know that. but are they no choosing to do it that way because of mozillas pushing the gnu rules?
<mercuree> so therefore would they not start using that as the default browser?
<stdin> no, because the branding is not covered by the free license
<stdin> Canonical have a license from mozilla to distribute the firefox logos and branding even if they patch the source
<stdin> licenses are horrible things, try not to think about them too much or you'll get a headache ;)
<mercuree> are there many advantages for kde4 vs kde3? I was told to install kde4 which I am sure i tried installing (in ubuntu hardy) and now I have 3.9.5
<stdin> kde4 is newer, that's both an advantage and a disadvantage
<mercuree> hehe
<mercuree> i figured that much
<mercuree> ill check it out later
<oilinki> hi, would 7GB be enought for kubuntu root partition and all system stuff?
<southern1> yes
<oilinki> ok. then I'll create that
<oilinki> thanks
<southern1> mmhmm'
<southern1> my root drive / ios 5 gigs
<southern1> but i have mre then 1 partition
<southern1> i have 9
<oilinki> ah.
<oilinki> I used to put everything on just one partition, but my raid failed and now wish to put the root partition on it's own
<mercuree> ive got kde and gnome on a 6gig and currently have 1gig free
<epimeth> how did you manaage 9?  7 is the max....
<oilinki> well ok. I'll put 10g for the system
<mercuree> is compiz a gnome only program? busy looking up how to get the same effects on kde
<andrei> it is not
<andrei> try installing the video driver first
<mercuree> im using propreitary nvidia drivers
<mercuree> worked fine on gnome
<mercuree> ok i think i got it. sortof.
<mercuree> did compiz --replace and now compiz has overridden kde settings. not quite properly but its not too bad
<prisoner> Hello..trying to mount an external usb hard disk to kubuntu 8.04. Disk is supposed to be NTFS. Kubuntu sees the disk initially but except from showing me just the top folders in it, I can't do anything, create folders or copy data (trying to save my data from corrupted XP installation). Any ideas?
<_CrashMaster_> prisoner:  Sounds like the drive has been mounted in read-only
<prisoner> Crahmaster: well from its properties says rwx for the owner!
<_CrashMaster_> hm
<prisoner> Crashmaster: weird thins is that after trying to do something with it, it even "vanishes" at all..Kubuntu says it doesnt exist then!
<prisoner> Crashmaster: I have to unplug the usb just to go over the same story once more..it seems useless but there must be some way it can be fixed
<_CrashMaster_> Im not so sure. That starts to sound like a fried flash drive.. Are you able to use it successfully in another system?
<prisoner> Crashmaster: booting my XP laptop already
<pater> sory, where can take gimp for kubuntu 7.10 ?
<EagleScreen> gimp should be in kubuntu 7.10 repository
<ads_> is there i can crop my screen size... my second display is displaying slightly too large
<ads_> is there a way*
<aldo> hello
<aldo> help
<aaroncampbell__> Is it possible to listen to a Real Audio music snippet online with Kubuntu/FireFox 3?
<aldo> your're kubuntu brasilian
<aldo> ???
<silvelix> greetings
<aldo> hello , plase
<silvelix> Iḿ new to kubuntu
<silvelix> Iḿ installing wine
<silvelix> but it was disabled in the adept installer
<andrei> type winecfg
<silvelix> tryed it on the terminal
<silvelix> and adept search
<aldo> andrei you speak portugues
<aldo> ?
<silvelix> no luck
<andrei> nope
<silvelix> hi andrei
<silvelix> no luck in the wincfg
<andrei> sorry
<andrei> winecfg
<silvelix> in the terminal?
<andrei> yes
<aldo> andrei vc sabe o #kubuntu-br
<silvelix> The program 'winecfg' is currently not installed.  You can install it by typing: sudo apt-get install wine You will have to enable the component called 'universe'
<silvelix> how can i enable the universe?
<eagles0513875> isnt the universe already enabled :p
<silvelix> lol
<andrei> sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<andrei> just install wine
<andrei> or follow instructions from here:
<andrei> http://www.winehq.org/site/download-deb
<silvelix> ok
<andrei> after installing wine
<andrei> run
<andrei> "winecfg#
<erwin> hello
<andrei> "winecfg"
<andrei> in the terminal
<silvelix> ok
<epimeth> silvelix: you can also add winehq's repository and it will take precedence over the default repositories
<andrei> correct
<andrei> http://www.winehq.org/site/download-deb
<aldo> menseger
<aldo> for my kubuntu
<aldo> good
<epimeth> aldo: kopete
<silvelix> silver@silverkubuntu:~$ sudo wget http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt/sources.list.d/hardy.list -O /etc/apt/sources.list.d/winehq.list --08:05:28--  http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt/sources.list.d/hardy.list            => `/etc/apt/sources.list.d/winehq.list' Resolving wine.budgetdedicated.com... 81.171.111.184 Connecting to wine.budgetdedicated.com|81.171.111.184|:80... connected. HTTP request sent, awaiting response
<aldo> good
<silvelix> this one appears in the terminal window
<aldo> the emesene
<aldo> is the goos
<epimeth> aldo: or gaim... but I'm against programs begining with a g... except for the gimp, but that *really* starts with a 't' :-)
<aldo> good
<aldo> uhsauh
<silvelix> ok what will i do next?
<nate_> HELLO ALL, IS THERE A PLUGIN FOR AMORAK THAT IS SIMILAR TO MEDIA PLAYER FOR FINDING TRACK INFO ON THE WEB
<hydrogen> ow]
<hydrogen> my eyes
<jussi01> !caps | nate_
<ubottu> nate_: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<epimeth> silvelix: that command downloaded the repository list from wine into a file on your computer "/etc/apt/sources.list.d/winehq.list"
<hydrogen> ubottu: THAT GOES FOR YOU TOO!!!
<ubottu> hydrogen: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<nate_> sorry
<epimeth> silvelix: now you have to update your repositories (sudo apt-get update) and upgrade your installed programs (sudo apt-get upgrade)
<silvelix> ok will try it
<epimeth> silvelix: if you do not see that wine is being updated, you install it (sudo apt-get install wine)
<Odd-rationale> nate_: for music tagging, consider kid3 or easytag (gtk, but better...)
<aldo> what's for pragram
<aldo> ?
<Odd-rationale> both can search online for track info
<silvelix> epimeth: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<aldo> up grade
<nate_> odd-rationale do you have a preference
<Odd-rationale> nate_: easytag
<nate_> odd-rationale cool ill give it a try
 * Odd-rationale uses gnome anyways... ;)
<pmfranco> Perdon, alguien me puede ayudar donde se configura la trajeta de red en kubuntu con kde 4.0
<_CrashMaster_> !es | pmfranco
<ubottu> pmfranco: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<epimeth> silvelix: you're just trying to make my life difficult :-)
<andrei> espanol, espanol
<aldo> alguem pode me ajuda com o kubuntu
<epimeth> silvelix: what command did you run before getting that error?
<silvelix> epimeth. sorry, iḿ new to kubuntu. Iḿ a windows user
<jussi01> silvelix: have you got adept open atm?
<epimeth> silvelix: its okay.  we'll help.  what was the last command?
<silvelix> yea adept is open right now
<andrei> close it
<jussi01> silvelix: thats the problem - close it
<epimeth> silvelix: excellent.  then close adept.  it locks the files that apt uses.
<silvelix> sudo apt-get update
<aldo> my kopote error
<pmfranco> por favor, alguien sabe como configurar la trajeta de red en kubuntu con kde 4.0
<silvelix> list done
<epimeth> !es . pmfranco
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about es . pmfranco
<epimeth> !es | pmfranco
<ubottu> pmfranco: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<silvelix> should i open adept now and look for wine?
<pmfranco> gracias por la ayuda, me voy a cambair a ese canal
<pmfranco> perdon si cause molestias
<epimeth> pmfranco: es bien amigo :-)
<_CrashMaster_> Buena suerte, pmfranco
<silvelix> epimeth
<epimeth> silvelix: si, senor?
<epimeth> :-)
<epimeth> silvelix: oh, sorry... didn't see that :-)  if you want to, yes
<aldo> tienes algum portugeus
<silvelix> wine is still disable
<epimeth> silvelix: I personally prefer to get the most accurate information about my installs, so I use apt-get
<epimeth> !pr | aldo
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pr
<epimeth> arg...
<aldo> yes
<_CrashMaster_> Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<_CrashMaster_> I may not know linux, but Im learning my way around that bot!
<aldo> tanks
<aldo> thanks
<silvelix> epimeth: silver@silverkubuntu:~$ sudo apt-get update Hit http://wine.budgetdedicated.com hardy Release.gpg Ign http://wine.budgetdedicated.com hardy/main Translation-en_PH Hit http://wine.budgetdedicated.com hardy Release Ign http://wine.budgetdedicated.com hardy/main Packages Hit http://wine.budgetdedicated.com hardy/main Packages Reading package lists... Done
<epimeth> silvelix: so now, sudo apt-get upgrade
<epimeth> silvelix: you say you already installed it, yes?  upgrade will upgrade to the most recent version.
<silvelix> no wine yet
<silvelix> it is disabled in the adept manager thatś why I cant install it
<epimeth> oooohhhh
<epimeth> disabled? really?  how did you manage to do that?
<silvelix> itś grayed
<silvelix> some other apps are not
<epimeth> I'll have a look
<epimeth> hold on
<silvelix> ok
<_CrashMaster_> Is wine actively running?
<silvelix> no
<_CrashMaster_> Have you performed the ritual chicken sacrifice?
<silvelix> lol
<silvelix> what is that?
<_CrashMaster_> It's a bad joke, actually. And offtopic as well, so I should stop :)
<silvelix> i dont have a chicken here but i have a dog :)
<epimeth> silvelix: crispy chicken sandwich from wendy's.... we don't demand too much here :-)
<silvelix> its good to punch a joke once in a while
<silvelix> no wendys near our place
<silvelix> sorry guys
<silvelix> but i have a dog though
<silvelix> lol
<silvelix> just kidding
<epimeth> silvelix: I don't see a "disable" option in adept...
<silvelix> the first time i opened adept
<silvelix> I searched wine
<_CrashMaster_> silvelix: You should join #kubuntu-offtopic . I just finished tazing epimeth!
<silvelix> then go to settings
<silvelix> in the left pane
<silvelix> and saw wine in grayed text
<silvelix> i think Iḿ lost
<epimeth> silvelix: what happens when you sudo apt-get install wine
<silvelix> Some packages could not be installed. This may mean that you have requested an impossible situation or if you are using the unstable distribution that some required packages have not yet been created or been moved out of Incoming.  Since you only requested a single operation it is extremely likely that the package is simply not installable and a bug report against that package should be filed. The following information m
<epimeth> silvelix: you have stumped me... I'm really sorry.  stick around here and ask every now and then if anybody knows they will help.  otherwise try a forum, ubuntuforums.com for example
<ads_> is there a tool to crop desktop size??
<silvelix> thanks epimeth
<mercuree> meh, i have installed xgl, made sure that im using the right nvidia drivers and i still get errors using compiz http://paste.ubuntu.com/23550/
<mercuree> any ideas please?
<_CrashMaster_> mercuree: What gfx card are you using?
<mercuree> _CrashMaster_ nvidia 8500gt 256mb with propreitary drivers
<maria> que es esto
<epimeth> ~es | maria
<|algyz|> !es | maria
<ubottu> maria: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<maria> ok
<some_dude> why   does my firefox crash so much when unloading flash objecsts ?
<epimeth> some_dude: because flash is proprietary software with very little support in linux
<epimeth> some_dude: luckily, JavaScript is almost at the point where it can replace flash forever
<fredthemonkey> hello
<fredthemonkey> i'm trying to get snes9express work
<fredthemonkey> it asks me for the keyboard-device-path
<fredthemonkey> how can i figure out what that is?
<fredthemonkey> i guess it starts with /dev/ :?
<some_dude> epimeth: so it crashes for everyone ?
<some_dude> oh well, I've still got wine and firefox for windows
<epimeth> some_dude: how often are we talking here?
<some_dude> let's say I go to myspace.com, and open my profile page, and then click off, EVERY TIME. or youtube, about 1/3 of the time
<some_dude> aka: alot
<fredthemonkey> anyone knows the default keyboard device?
<jussi01> some_dude: there is a really old bug about that, I thoiught it was fixed, but you acan take a look
<jussi01> !fffc | some_dude
<ubottu> some_dude: If Firefox is crashing on sites using Flash try adding "export XLIB_SKIP_ARGB_VISUALS=1" to /etc/firefox/firefoxrc (ref: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bug/14911 )
<_CrashMaster_> ok. There is just no way he knew that off the top of his head. I demand access to your cheat-sheet.
<ads_> is there a way to scale the desktop viewing area???
<jussi01> _CrashMaster_: I did. however, I do own the bot...
<kazuma_> anyone know of a fix for mouse cursor disapearing.  i boot up and all is fine, hours later, cursor is gone.  kubuntu hardy 64bit wireless mouse
<some_dude> arg, it still crashed
<some_dude> NOOOOO
 * _CrashMaster_ bows in humble respect of jussi01
<jussi01> some_dude: have you considered using other browsers? or tried upgrading flash? (or downgrading if you are already on 10)
<ads_> desktop is larger than the viewable screen size... changing resolution doesnt make a difference.. how may i scale my desktop??
<some_dude> other browsers ? and turn my back on all that is holy ? I pray that mozilla can forgive you
<jussi01> some_dude: hehe
<kazuma_> can anyone help with mouse cursor disapearing.  restarting X does not fix, have to reboot.   happens 2 or 3 times a day.
<some_dude> great so I open firefox from a terminal to see any debugging output, and guess what  ? I can't make it crash
<epimeth> lol
<epimeth> awsome some_dude
<some_dude> Segmentation Fault , that does not say a lot
<epimeth> ahahah
<some_dude> Master Google believes that the problem is with mozplugger
<willluongo> Hello everyone! I have a weird problem. For some reason, my user (and my user only) has messed up something in KDE. THere is only 1 Virtual desktop although it was supposed to be 4, there are no bars across the tops of apps nor buttons. I have tried dcop kicker kicker restart, as well as rebooting. Any ideas?
<codex> hello everyone, can anyone tell me how to allow konsole to start up with transparency enabled, with out have to manually enter 'konsole --enable-transparency' ?
<willluongo> codex: as far as I know, no. You could alias it however
<codex> i tried to use an alias but it's not working when i used kstart menu to launch konsole.
<willluongo> You can just edit the konsole link in the kstart menu
<codex> willuongo: how do i edit it, i aint see no option to edit it ?
<willluongo> Right click the k, and select menu editor
<willluongo> then go to system, in the dropdown you will see konsole
<willluongo> add --enable-transparency in the command field
<codex> willuongo:iam using kde4.
<codex> and iam not seeing menu editor anywhere
<erwin> hello everybody
<willluongo> codex: oh, sorry... I am not sure for 4 but I'd imagine there would be some kind of similar functionality somewhere
<willluongo> Maybe right click the actual item?
<codex> willuongo:thanks i'll try to find something
<codex> willuongo: kmenuedit can be used to change it but it's not pined to the start menu.
<madmax__> i need to make my Kubuntu OEM , how can i do it???
<willluongo> madmax: you can use the alternate install disc
<crowbarate> can neone tell me how to join other channels new to IRC
<_CrashMaster_> type /join channelname
<madmax__> can you give me link?
<crowbarate> how do i get different channel names?
<_CrashMaster_> type /list
<crowbarate> thanks
<_CrashMaster_> np
<jpds> crowbarate: do /msg Alis list *keyword*
<kiba-kun> I think something gone funky with my firefox profile
<stdin> madmax__: http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/hardy/ and get the alternate cd for your architecture
<pater> sory, where can take libgimp2.0
<kiba-kun> something is preventing me from using backward and forward and the history button
<nicolas> ki est francais
<nicolas> slt
<nicolas> ki est francais
<pim> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<jhutchins> kiba-kun: Hah!  That bug goes back to mosaic!
<kiba-kun> jhutchins: but I just want to fix it
<kiba-kun> whether or not the bug exists since mosaic is irrevelent to me
<spyman> boa tarde
<keepout> por fim alguem que fala portugues
<spyman> hehehe
<crowbarate> traveste
<spyman> alguem afim de tc
<PhilRod> !pt
<ubottu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<crowbarate> obrigado grande traveste
<compilerwriter> Can anyone tell me how to install Ibex as a second installation on my hard drive; and then, when it is final, switch to that os as the primary OS my machine boots to?  Then I could use the Hardy disk space for jumping jaybird?
<crowbarate> compilerwriter
<crowbarate> follow this link
 * compilerwriter produces flask of scotch to pour for jhutchins
<compilerwriter> crowbarate either the link is invisible or it did not come through.
<crowbarate> http://www.cracked.com/article_15670_25-most-baffling-toys-from-around-world.html
<crowbarate> here
<compilerwriter> crowbarate what do crazy toys have to do with my info request?
<crowbarate> who said it has anything to dowith your info request
<compilerwriter> touche' crobarate
 * compilerwriter pours crowbarate some scotch
 * compilerwriter wonders if crowbarate would enjoy a 52 guage Cuban to smoke?
<crowbarate> lol
<tomtomfips> lol
<crowbarate> thats going on bash.org
 * compilerwriter offers jhutchins and crobarate a Cuban robusto from his humidor
<Tonehog> Man, some of the #ubuntu users are rude.
<crowbarate> tonehog:u refering to me?
<Tonehog> Crowbarate: no, the users in #ubuntu, not here.
<crowbarate> kk
<macgyber> buenas
<jonathan_> hello!
<jonathan_> I've a problem ;)
<crowbarate> jonathan
<user1> leave
<jonathan_> i have 120 pictures on my hard drive, with the names Image (1/2/3/4...). But now the pictures are order like this: 100,101,102...109,10,11,12,...19,1,20,21,22...29,2,30,31 etc...
<jonathan_> i think it's because the filename doesn't contain to 0 infront of the number...
<user1> bye
<PhilRod> correct
<jonathan_> how can i fix this in dolphin?
<PhilRod> user1: type a / in front of the command
<PhilRod> jonathan_: do you mean have dolphin sort the existing filenames numerically, or do you want to rename the files?
 * PhilRod is trying to think of an evil shell script to do the latter
<yakuzi> a few questions: works the ntfs read/write well with fake-RAID? situation: Soltek SL-FRN2-RL with PDC20376 on-board raid controller. Two sata hdd's connected, One hdd is 250 GB, one is 160 GB, both completely ntfs, the 250GB hdd has 2 partitions: C (windows) and D (data) hdd is RAID0, the 160GB hdd has only one partition (data) also RAID0. i've now finaly the possibility to take a good back up of all the data, but is it possible to make a
<yakuzi> dual boot with this (windows, kubuntu) without having to format the partitions and after all installing is done, place the data back?
<candive> Hi all, How do I put my konqueror bookmarks in order a-z thank you
<PhilRod> candive: folder->sort alphabetically in keditbookmarks
<PhilRod> (which you can access from bookmarks -> edit bookmarks in konqueror)
<dorkface> HI all.  When I press my laptop's volume buttons, kmix seems to increment the increases and decreases in volume by increments of 10%.  However, I would like to know if it is possible to decrease those increments to something like 5% or 1%?  Anyone know how, or know a good place that I could start looking?
<jonathan__> no ideas?
<candive> PhilRod,I se no option to edit order or sort alphabetically
<greenfishx3> whats the command to update and upgrade at the same time? ive tried sudo apt-get update && upgrade, failed
<hfsdo> greenfishx3: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<greenfishx3> thanks hfsdo
<candive> PhilRod, I found the sort by name etc but it does not do anything do I need to select all first
<greenfishx3> hfsdo: is it possible to install without asking for "do you want to install x , yes or no" ? add it to the line?
<poliket> hi!
<PhilRod> candive: you need to select the top-level folder I imagine
<poliket> Anybody knows a spanish kubuntu channel???
<hfsdo> greenfishx3:  add -y
<PhilRod> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<poliket> thanks!
<poliket> guau! thank you very much!
<greenfishx3> thanks again hfsdo
<romunov> i'm trying to play an encrypted dvd. i've installed the suggested libraries (sudo /usr/share/doc/kaffeine/install-css.sh) but to no avail
<greenfishx3> should i always do purge after apt-get remove ?
<manuel_> hola a todo el mundo
<candive> PhilRod, got it thank you.
<PhilRod> yw
<candive> chow
<poliket> sorry. I'm quite new with linux (I've spent only few weeks with Kubuntu in order to try)... and I need to buy me a laptop... Before to do it, I wanted to check the possible incompatibilities that I could find with the hardware
<_CrashMaster_Hom> !laptop
<ubottu> Laptop support information can be found on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportMachinesLaptops - http://www.linux-laptop.net/ - http://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam - http://tuxmobil.org
<poliket> I mean I would not like to bay a grphic cards (fo example) and to find after that is not possible to find drivers or whatever...
<poliket> ok! :) I wanted just to ask for some website to find information about... but you are really fast
<poliket> Thanks!
<_CrashMaster_Hom> Well, the three major laptop gfx manufacturers (nvidia, ati and intel) are all supported at the moment.
<poliket> and for wireless??? Should I be aware?
<_CrashMaster_Hom> THAT gets a little sticky.
<_CrashMaster_Hom> Many wifi devices are supported in linux natively. And when they aren't there is always ndiswrapper (lets you use Windows drivers)
<_CrashMaster_Hom> !wifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<patrick> im having trouble with a fresh install of Hardy and no audio, any help?
<poliket> then, for ATI graphic ccards I read that in some cases it could give some problems too...
<_CrashMaster_Hom> Well, Ive always been of the opinion that ATI cards cause problems from the moment you open the box :)
<poliket> jejeje
<poliket> Ok! I will check web sites you told me... If I have more doubts I will come back (for sure).
<poliket> Thank you!
<_CrashMaster_Hom> We'ree here to help.
<_CrashMaster_Hom> :)
<piloto8851> hola...hay alguien??
<_CrashMaster_> !es | piloto8851
<ubottu> piloto8851: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Traveler009887> &join #opengamedev
<rodolfo> #ubuntu-es
<andypls1> guys, how can i make it such that when i run "something" in conlose, "/home/me/something" is executed?
<_CrashMaster_> andypls1: You want an alias
<andypls1> yeah how do i do that?
<PhilRod> andypls1: export PATH=/home/me:$PATH
<PhilRod> oh yeah, an alias is a better way to do it
<PhilRod> alias something=/home/me/something
<andypls1> and tha'ts it?
<_CrashMaster_> yup
<castor> saludos a todos
<PhilRod> yes. If you want it to remain across sessions, you'll have to add that line to ~/.bashrc
<_CrashMaster_> castor, espanol?
<NickPresta> I like to create a 'bin' directory in my $HOME and keep any personal executables in there. I add $HOME/bin/ to my $PATH via .bashrc. It works out well (saves me time from adding alias ontop of alias, etc)
<andypls1> ~/.bashrc add that line in the end of the file ?
<andypls1> but i want to run "something", not "./something"
<_CrashMaster_> No.
<_CrashMaster_> There is a file named .bashrc
<NickPresta> andypls1, you don't have to run ./something when you put it as an alias (or in a folder in your $PATH)
<_CrashMaster_> add the alias something=/home/me/something ling to ./bashrc
<andypls1> allright guys thanks a banch!
<_CrashMaster_> s/ling/line
<andypls1> guys, the name of the program i want to put in ~/.bashrc is one that i can get from apt-get
<andypls1> i added it in ~/.bashrc, and it can not find it
<andypls1> with a different name
<andypls1> when i write it explicitly in the console it works, but when i add the same line in ~/.baskrc it doesn't
<andypls1> any idea why?
<PhilRod> andypls1: did you start a new console? bashrc is only read when you start a new console (or run ". .bashrc")
<PhilRod> (yes, there are really two dots there with a space between them)
<lumpycow> "deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/pidgin-developers/ubuntu hardy main" is that the proper line to put in the sources list?
<andypls1> yes
<andypls1> the console i run is also a root one
<PhilRod> andypls1: you can see the list of currently-set aliases by just running "alias" on the command line
<compilerwriter> Wonderful torrent swarm for Ibex rc 1
<andypls1> wow
<andypls1> it only finds it when it is a normal shell
<andypls1> not a root one
<andypls1> why is that?
<lernte> help
<lernte> oops
<mercuree> !kubuntu
<ubottu> Kubuntu is Ubuntu with KDE, the K Desktop Environment, instead of Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support: #kubuntu - See also !KDE
<mercuree> !kde
<ubottu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . See http://kubuntu.org for more information. For more information on KDE 4, see !kde4
<dennister> hey channel, what could be causing a computer to keep freezing? new installation here (I finally got it installed, and saved failing dvdrw drive with thorough cleaning, so now it works again) , and it's the keyboard input that keeps failing...even with livecd's...the only thing that seems to work when it crashes immediately after bootup is the cpu box's "off" buttons
<dennister> and yes, i have swapped the keyboard...it happens with all of them
<dennister> anyone have any ideas?
<mercuree> dennister: usb or ps2 kb?
<kurohyou> how do i play rmvb files with kaffeine?
<dorian_> how do i split a video file in kubuntu ?
<dennister> mercuree: ps2
<kurohyou> anyone? rm or rmvb files in kubuntu?
<phrek> what is a good wifi manager ?
<dennister> new info: I let it cool down for a few minutes, then the keyboard worked long enough for me to hit 'esc' to get into grub (one OS, sometimes keyboard is so nonresponsive from the get go I can't even get into grub) so I was able to hit recovery mode option, and I got a kernel panic before all hung
<dorian_> how do i split a video file in kubuntu ?
<dorian_> i want it's sound
<dennister> have i hit the nail? ie source of issue? kernel panics?
<_sourcemaker> is kde4 ready for daily use?
<dennister> has anyone else ever experienced a kernel panic before, and able to tell me its symptoms?
<mercuree> sorry dennister i got busy with something.. did you come right yet? have you tried a usb kb?
<mercuree> dennister: i have, with faulty ram and harddrive
<sfjwem> can someone help me with the installation of the Domino theme please?
<dennister> mercuree: they're all ps2 that I've tried
<mercuree> i think there are many reasons it can occur
<mercuree> dennister: can you give us the text of the kernel panic?
<dennister> mercuree: do u think this could be the source of my problem with keyboard immediate lockups and total system hangs?
<dennister> mercuree: too bad i can't give kernel panic text...shut system down again
<mercuree> i would think so yes..
<dennister> but i'll boot back up to try and duplicate
<mercuree> generally when I had that problem the system was nonresponsive
<mercuree> you might have to write it down
<dennister> ok, well i just rebooted, able to get into grub, recovery mode, and just for kicks, thought it'd try to startx...i should have gotten a "no, root can't startx", but I didn't...x started up
<dennister> didn't get the kernel panic at all that time
<dennister> and so far i haven't got a system hang...will try to get a few diagnostic stuff done before the next freeze...and will do a memtest as soon as i can
<mercuree> yes startx works from a terminal for root, logging in via gdm is not allowed. I presume this is the same for kdm
<dennister> ahhh, ok...well, i couldn't even get to get rid of that lousy splash by editing grub's menu.list before the system froze again
<dennister> as long as the mobo isn't dying...ram i've got (although 184p is in short supply)
<mercuree> lol one thing at a time. fix the boot problems before you start making it boot differently. did you write down the error? if i remember correctly the last time this happened to me i had to keep restarting to get the full message
<geek> does anyone know if amarok or any other software can be used instead of itunes on a ipod classic? i'm looking at getting one, but naturally would like it to play nice with my kubuntu install...
<dennister> mercuree: didn't see the error that time, so I couldn't write it down :-) since then, i've tried rebooting twice, but can't use the keyboard even to get into grub
<mercuree> meh. do you not have a usb keyboard?
<mercuree> to test with to see if the same prob occurs.
<dennister> with the splash there, i can't see what's going on behind the scenes enuf to write down any messages
<dennister> unfortunately, a usb keyboard is not something i have...have tons of other stuff here, but not that
<dennister> hold on...i do have some adapters i can pull out...forgot about them
<mercuree> have you tried reinstalling already?
<dennister> mercuree: this is a new installation
<dennister> the multimedia and desktop works...just did a partimage backup, too, of root partition
<mercuree> how are you getting all that done if your kb does not work?
<mercuree> have you checked bios settings?
<dennister> mercuree: the multimedia and desktop worked this morning, was still installing, did the partimage backup with systemrescuecd...whole system crashed after that image was done..........see? system is crashing even with livecd mode...haven't been able to get much done since that partimage crash
<dennister> now i was able to get keyboard working to get into grub--->recovery mode, and now have some data for you
<dennister> this time it doesn't say "kernel panic" but at the top of the monitor it says Process udevd..., next line is Stack...then Call Trace, followed by 8 lines of code, then EIP (....}rb_erase...... and finally "fixing recursive fault but reboot is needed!"
<dennister> everything but the recursvie fault line is similar to what i saw with the kernel panic
<mercuree> hmm i dunno. that means nothing to me :) googling it tho
<_sourcemaker> is there an upgrade available... to upgrade kde3 to kde4 using hardy?
<sourcemaker> #ubuntu-de
<jussi01> sourcemaker: have a look at the topic of #kubuntu-kde4 :)
<sourcemaker> jussi01:  thanks.. i will try now...
<zendo> Hello. I Installed emerald (from adept), but when I type `emerald --replace` nothing happens. Can someone please tell me how to start it?
<Odd-rationale> zendo: you have to have compiz runnign to use emerald.
<zendo> Odd-rationale:  when I try to start `compiz --replace` window borders are gone.  How should I start both of them please?
<Odd-rationale> zendo: after you have compiz running, do alt+f2 and type "emerald --replace"
<zendo> so I should try something like `compiz --replace; emerald --replace` ?
<sfjwem> can someone help me install this? http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php/LightGrey+for+Domino?content=52721
<Odd-rationale> zendo: or if you have compizconfig-settings-manager, you can set the window decoration to emerald, so that emerald starts with compiz.
<knulfine> hi ... is there a german channel, too?
<geek> !de
<ubottu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<knulfine> thanks geek
<geek> np
<geek> does anyone know if amarok or any other software can be used instead of itunes on a ipod classic? i'm looking at getting one, but naturally would like it to play nice with my kubuntu install...
<knulfine> i don't like amarok very much
<knulfine> vlc is good
<geek> knulfine: i can't use amarok with a ipod ;p
<knulfine> oh lol ok geek
<geek> ideally i'd just get a mass storage compliant mp3 player, but there's nothing that matches what i want
<geek> (hard disk based, LOTS of space)
<geek> and i can get the 160 gig one for about 40 singapore dollars more than the 32 gig flash based zen my bro has
<codster> hello
<codster> What program in kubuntu will Burn an ISO that is bootable?
<bleaked> codster: k3b
<geek> codster: k3b
<codster> im going to burn a Copy of Xubuntu and wanted to know
<codster> okay thanks
<codster> this will make it bootable?
<bleaked> codster: if the iso was created that way
<codster> okay its an offical release :D
<geek> the iso itself is bootable. if you burn a disk and there's only one file, you did it wrong ;p
<codster> yeah
<codster> i know ive done that :(
<codster> with windows thou.
<bleaked> codster: in k3b, go to Tools, then Burn Image
<codster> yeah :D im in it now
<geek> codster: i just use imgburn for cd burning on windows. its a very idiotproof interface
<codster> lol
<geek> codster: well its just tough enough to scare off most idiots ;p
<codster> well i used Magiciso befor, and it works. its just my uncle's PC has a weird Image burning software, and i click on burn bootable image disc yet it doesnt boot from CD it show the ISO on the disc :(
<geek> oh burn bootable disk image is different
<codster> now that i have a burner i wanted to know which tool in kubuntu works :)
<geek> it expects you to point at a boot sector file
<codster> ohhh
<codster> mhm, maybe thats why it didnt work.
<codster> well going to run to the store and grab a blank cd bye
<Wulfboi> i'm running hardy with kde 3, with desktop effects enabled how can i have my open windows not show up in the taskbar on the other faces of the desktop cube?
<bleaked> question, how does one configure the colour of the text in the taskbar applet.  i tried the taskbar section of desktop config menu..but that didn't do anything.  I should note that I'm using taskbar-compiz (official from the repos) and not the standard taskbar applet.
<bleaked> Wulfboi: heh, funny.. this is related to my question..
<bleaked> Wulfboi: you need to do two things
<Wulfboi> what do i need to do?
<knulfine> !de
<ubottu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<bleaked> Wulfboi: here this post explains it well.. basically you're installing taskbar-compiz, replacing the panel, and changing a config option to not show on all desktops: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=5135181&postcount=3
<Wulfboi> ok, thank you
<codster> how reasonable does 900Mhz AMD Duron CPU sound for running a file server?
<codster> i do have some 500Mhz P3's
<eagles0513875> codster: ur problem wiht that as a file server is the bandwith you might need to put in multiple netowrk nics
<eagles0513875> even with the 500mhsz
<eagles0513875> *your
<codster> yeah i have some cards
<codster> 4 10/100 Ethernet cards
<codster> all Dlink
<eagles0513875> not sure bout their nics but someone was in here with issues with their dsl modem/router
<eagles0513875> does it have one on the mobo
<codster> mhm, im running a Netgear router, i just want a simple file server to hold my things
<codster> no
<codster> PCi cards
<eagles0513875> i would throw 2 nics in there
<codster> yeah
<eagles0513875> if at all possible some how setup load balancing
<codster> well why do i need 2?
<codster> shouldnt one be good from nic to router?
<eagles0513875> then in that case u have to test it out
<codster> 15mbps connection
<codster> mhm, i will
<eagles0513875> one thing u will want is ram on the server
<codster> yes
<eagles0513875> how much ram is in it
<codster> lol none right no
<Queen[Borg]> !de
<ubottu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<codster> now* well
<codster> 256mb
<codster> :( its a scrap PC im collecting parts you know.
<eagles0513875> icky lol at that rate you will be using lots of swap
<codster> yeah
<eagles0513875> codster: wouldnt mind having machines like those to cluster together
<codster> well its only SDRAM 133Mhz and i havent seen shops selling any sticks of it
<codster> yeah. thats what i was going to do but there not the same hardware :(
<eagles0513875> ebay
<codster> its easier/faster for everything to be the same
<eagles0513875> codster: they dont have to be
<codster> oh, i read in the wiki about it. or a site why i wanted to try it out.
<eagles0513875> if one is faster then the other just give it a slightly larger chunk of work while the homoginous ones get same amount of data
<eagles0513875> codster: www.beowulf.org
<codster> yeah,
<eagles0513875> codster: thats a clustering site they have a mailing list you can ask questions on it
<codster> well my school has old P3's 333Mhz 64megs of ram and nic card, 10gb HDD in them, i wanna see if i can get them there dell optiplex's and they are laydown PC's
<codster> so they laydown and would be good to stack and cluster
<mercuree> codster: google beowulf clusters
<codster> yeah
<eagles0513875> mercuree: i gave him the site
<codster> or i can use xbox's there only 50$ :)
<eagles0513875> beowulf.org
<geek> codster: my server back in UK is a P IIII 450 ;p
<codster> lol
<codster> well what are the requirments?
<codster> i just wanted to know what a server is really? like i know it runs websites but what else can it do?
<eagles0513875> ?
<codster> because i can probably do alot with the hardware i have around myhouse
<eagles0513875> dhcp dns mail server webserver vpn
<geek> codster: in that case, i use it as a central torrent server, and sort of terminal services via freenx
<eagles0513875> u could probably host a webserver on the 900mhz but will need multiple nics
<codster> well i wanted to set up a simple Fileserver so me and my friend can access it, or i can from anywhere
<eagles0513875> codster: y not setup an ftp server
<eagles0513875> *why
<codster> see and i dont understand about the nics?
<geek> codster: oh. you could do that on anything ;p
<codster> i tried on windows
<codster> why do i need multiple?
 * geek tends to have SSH installed standard so uses sftp a lot
<codster> do i have 4 nics up to 4 ports on my router?
<eagles0513875> codster: there will be a major bottleneck with just one card
<codster> mhm,
<codster> so the nics kinda act like CPU cores?
<geek> would depend on volume
<geek> don't forget, you have a HUGE bottleneck with the actual net connections
<eagles0513875> codster: they help facilitate like geek said depending on teh volume transfer of data to the client machines connected to it
<geek> you're never actually gonna use your shiny 10 mbps cards at that speed ;p
<codster> yeah
<codster> well there 100
<codster> mbps.
<codster> I just want to know you hook em all up to the router? Nic to Port on the router
<codster> lol i can see my self having 4 nics only 1 connected :D
<eagles0513875> codster: is your router acting as dhcp
<codster> yes
<geek> codster: if its only for a few people, i think it shouldn't matter
<eagles0513875> then u can get a switch a 4 port switch
<codster> yeah thats true
<geek> get a decent router tho
<codster> yeah
<codster> netgear isnt really top of the line sorta speak
<eagles0513875> or you can still do it turn dhcp off run static ip network but they plug into ur router
<codster> well the one i have...
<geek> well, i tend to favour DD WRT
<eagles0513875> i gtg guys
<codster> thanks eagles for your info
<eagles0513875> linksys geek
<codster> bye
<eagles0513875> im off guys gotta head to airport
<eagles0513875> codster: if you have questions get on the beowulf.org mailing list and ask on there lots of people that work in places where they get cluster funding if your interested at all in starting a cluster with your machines
<codster> well im actually more intrested in doing it,
<davidib> anyone does know where i can find the firefox 3 icon? i did apt-get install firefox3
<codster> i was running Folding @ home befor,
<codster> on just a standalone PC,
<eagles0513875> codster: beowulf.org mailing list is your best place to start
<codster> yeah
<codster> thanks,
<davidib> heloo
<davidib> hello
<codster> I have some IDE drive's how do i hookup multiple Drives to a PC?
<codster> and will Kubuntu recognize if i stick another drive on Slave Primary?
<codster> i know there is a card you can get, something about Raid in windows. and i think its SATA and not ATA.
<davidib> hello what is this room for?
<codster> tech help
<codster> on Kubuntu
<greenfishx3> codster, will linux detect your SATA interface? yes
<codster> well i dont have SATA drives
<greenfishx3> sda
<greenfishx3> oh sorry
<codster> I have a normal IDE setup
<davidib> ah ok
<greenfishx3> I dont see why not
<codster> primary/secondary i have 2 drives on Primary and was wondering can i stick another On secondary Slave?
<greenfishx3> linux doesnt care about active partitions like windows
<davidib> anyone does know where i can find firefox3 icon? i 've just installed but i cant see the icon
<greenfishx3> codster, again I dont see why not :)
<codster> okay
<codster> lol guess im gunna have to try it
<greenfishx3> yeah
<codster> mhm i wonder if i can hook up all 4 IDE drives :D
<pavel> Hi all
<codster> hello
<davidib> hi codster
<davidib> what are you tryingg to do?
<codster> set up multiple drives in my PC
<geek> codster: yes. peobably
<codster> wow, i love this! :D i tried to do that in windows
<codster> wouldnt detect them
<greenfishx3> thats odd
<codster> well i tried to have 3 drives, connected
<greenfishx3> did you change the right jumper
<pavel> fu** I don speak english very well
<codster> yes
<codster> it detect it in my Bios too
<pavel> :(
<mercuree> ok I have now completely uninstalled compiz and emerald
<davidib> 3 hard disk?
<mercuree> I want to try reinstalling (again) and i think the following would be right:
<pavel> och
<greenfishx3> pavel....
<mercuree>  apt-get install compiz-core compizconfig-settings-manager compiz-kde emerald fusion-icon
<mercuree> does that look right? ist there anything i should add to that?
<geek> codster: done with 4
<codster> what? youve done it
<geek> pavel: what language do you speak
<geek> codster: hard drives ;p
<codster> nice, well i gotta reboot
<codster> hook em all up then partition them
<codster> brb
<greenfishx3> mercuree: yeah thats about right
<pavel> geek: I m from czech republic - my language is czech :)
<geek> pavel: there might be a czech language channel..
<geek> !cz
<ubottu> České uživatele žádáme, aby mluvili v kanále #ubuntu anglicky. Česky je možno se domluvit v #ubuntu-cz. Děkujeme.
<davidib> hehe
<davidib> is this english bush channel?
<geek> might help a little lanuage wise, if anyone is there
 * geek wonders
<geek> !tm
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tm
<geek> ok, no tamil channel XD
<davidib> geet what is your language?
<geek> davidib: i speak fluent english, and tamil, and basic french
<ActionParsnip> lo all
#kubuntu 2008-06-29
<codster> what is the command to mount a HDD?
<codster> sdc
<ActionParsnip> codster: sudo mkdir /mnt/drive
<Crell> Hi folks.  I've recently upgraded my Thinkpad T61 from Gutsy to Hardy.  Although audio was working previously and ThinkWiki claims it should "work out of the box", I am getting no audio output.
<ActionParsnip> codster: sudo mount /dev/sdc /mnt/drive
<Crell> There are no errors from the application; just no sound is emitted.
<Crell> Any idea what I should check next?
<ActionParsnip> Crell: updates can cause issues, clean install is much better
<ActionParsnip> Crell: google for ubuntu T61 and you might get a walkthrough
<Crell> So I've heard.  I don't think a full reinstall is fesible at the moment, though.
<codster> mount poiint does not exsist
<ActionParsnip> Crell: you may just have to remodprobe some module
<Crell> Hm.
<ActionParsnip> codster: yeah you gotta make it, read the first command i wrote
<codster> okay
<codster> there we go
<ActionParsnip> codster: read EVERYTHING when someone helps
<yurimxpxman> I can't change the resolution in zsnes.. doesn't seem to give me any reason for the error. Any ideas?
<ActionParsnip> codster: you can mount anyplace you want really
<ActionParsnip> yurimxpxman: do you have 3d accelleration
<yurimxpxman> ActionParsnip: yes
<Crell> ActionParsnip: Nothing useful from Google yet, save for links to the article I'm already reading on thinkwiki.
<ActionParsnip> yurimxpxman: run it from command line without &, you'll get some outputs
<greenfishx3> who do you automatically sudo a whole kde session?
<greenfishx3> how*
<Crell> greenfishx3: You don't want to do that.
<ActionParsnip> Crell: ive seen too many folks get issues with upgrades so I always clean install
<Crell> Great.
<greenfishx3> Crell, yeah but I just like to know hte answer sir :)
<ActionParsnip> greenfishx3: do you mean install all of kde
<greenfishx3> yeah
<ActionParsnip> greenfishx3: sudo apt-get install kde-desktop
<greenfishx3> tx
<ActionParsnip> greenfishx3: use tab autocomplete for the package, i dont know exactly what it is
<Crell> greenfishx3: Oh, I thought you wanted to run KDE itself as root, not install KDE.
<greenfishx3> I do that as well
<ActionParsnip> Crell: ive talked to some idiots that do, so annoying
<greenfishx3> sorry english isnt my native language
<Crell> ActionParsnip: Yeah, as I said, you don't want to do that. :-)
<greenfishx3> a friend is asking how to sudo an entire kde session
<greenfishx3> yeah but its his call
<ActionParsnip> greenfishx3: id advise against, it doesnt actually achieve anything at all
<Dragnslcr> greenfishx3- the package you want is kubuntu-desktop
<yurimxpxman> ActionParsnip: it just says -> Could not set 1440x900-GL video mode.
<ActionParsnip> Dragnslcr: cheers bro
<elseba> hello i'm into trouble
<ActionParsnip> yurimxpxman: can you do 1024 x 768>
<elseba> i need some help
<ActionParsnip> sup elseba?
<yurimxpxman> ActionParsnip: no
<greenfishx3> ActionParsnip: yeah I get it but he still wants to do  it :)
<ActionParsnip> greenfishx3: his loss
<leonardo_> hola, alguien que hable español??
<ActionParsnip> yurimxpxman: what graphical output you using for zsnes?
<ActionParsnip> !es | leonardo_
<ubottu> leonardo_: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<yurimxpxman> ActionParsnip: I dunno... I don't know how to check, either. There's nothing about it in the man page.
<leonardo_> ok, gracias
<Crell> ActionParsnip: Any idea what I would need to modprobe, if that is the solution?
 * Crell hasn't had to dick around with audio drivers in years.
<ActionParsnip> Crell: i wouldnt know. you'll have to search round. Its usually something small like that
<elseba> ActionParsnip: when system starts, video configuration is 640*480 and i can't change that. Moreover, i "loose" near 3 cm of screen
<greenfishx3> so youre not gonna tell me is that it? then please say so sir, otherwise im just taking up space
<Crell> Joy.
<ActionParsnip> yurimxpxman: check the settings, try using opengl
<greenfishx3> okay then
<ActionParsnip> greenfishx3: log in at command line then run it as sudo
<ActionParsnip> or have him log in as root
<greenfishx3> ActionParsnip: hes running it on vmware, so theres no danger
<ActionParsnip> tell him hes an absolute idiot from me too
<greenfishx3> he tells me, the password isnt saved, so he has to do it everytime
<greenfishx3> sure lol
<ActionParsnip> still doesnt warrant it, it achieves nothing and leaves your system vulnerable to nastys
<ActionParsnip> its one of thereasons linux is more secure than linux
<greenfishx3> ActionParsnip: but this is on vmware....
<ActionParsnip> then itll get compromised as if it was running natively
<yurimxpxman> is there a command to automatically configure your xorg.conf file for an nvidia driver?
<ActionParsnip> if he keeps a backup of the image then its not so bad but its effort that can be avoided
<greenfishx3> ActionParsnip: my apologies for asking then
<ActionParsnip> !nvidia | yurimxpxman
<ubottu> yurimxpxman: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<phrek> what is a good program to burn avi files to dvd..to play in a dvd player?
<ActionParsnip> phrek: devede is ok
<ActionParsnip> asrock might have a linux driver too
<m1ts4r10n4s> hi... question... if i have some some scripts that i want in my path...do i make a dir, put them in, and add it to my path? or it there a more elegant solution?
<intelikey> > stdin
<myk_robinson> hey. quick compiz question. My "cube" is only two sided.. cant seem to find and option to fix this. Anyone able to ehlp?
<myk_robinson> i dont seem to have the horizontal desktop setting for some reason..
<intelikey> http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/?show=d6ae19f20
<jasael> hola
<mrksbrd> i need help with a .tar file.....I installed the build-essential package.....in the directory where I extracted file, but when I attempt to do ./configure I get this error..........bash: ./configure: No such file or directory
<dragon_> hello all
<mrksbrd> hello dragon
<dragon_> all of us are linux users?
<mrksbrd> yup
<dragon_> kool
<mrksbrd> u new to linux?
<dragon_> yes new to linux
<dragon_> still learning
<mrksbrd> welcome
<dragon_> where can I find free software for Ubuntu
<dragon_> thanks
<mrksbrd> what r u looking for?  anything special?
<dragon_> brutus and all that's stuff. someboy tried to get into my network today and I want to return the favor
<mrksbrd> lol...a little hack-back?
<dragon_> i do have his IP. yes
<mrksbrd> !brutus
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about brutus
<dragon_> i'll have to keep researching LOL
<mrksbrd> u can try a simple remote connection
<mrksbrd> kmenu....internet......krdc
<dragon_> still learning the commands in linux
<BluesKaj> jowdy
<BluesKaj> or howdy
<mrksbrd> hey blues
<mrksbrd> u anygood w/.tar files?
<BluesKaj> I've installed a few
<mrksbrd> i cannot get this one to even start the procedure
<BluesKaj> tar -xzvf nameoffile.gz ?
<mrksbrd> attempting to install decss....every way I try i'm running into deadends
<mrksbrd> i have it extracted already in my home directory
<mrksbrd> but when i go to run ./configure
<mrksbrd> tells me no such directory
<mrksbrd> only file that is in there is makefile
<BluesKaj> try make, sometimes theres no .cof
<BluesKaj> conf
<intelikey> mrksbrd you can't run what doesn't exist.   try  make
<mrksbrd> when I do ./makefile or ./make still same error
<mrksbrd> i'm lost
<intelikey> yep.
<BluesKaj> not./make , just make
<mrksbrd> lol
<intelikey> you don't do either of those.  you do   "make "
<mrksbrd> from terminal right
<intelikey> right
<intelikey> !b-e | mrksbrd
<ubottu> mrksbrd: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<mrksbrd> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23631/
<mrksbrd> this is what i see in terminal now
<intelikey> and ?
<mrksbrd> what next? is that it?
<intelikey> sudo make install
<intelikey> maybe
<mrksbrd> make: *** No rule to make target `install'.  Stop.
<intelikey> are you sure there are no READ.ME INSTALL.TXT install.sh   or anything in that dir?
<intelikey> there really should be a howto with the source.   or an install script or something
<mrksbrd> there is a readme .....but even that is like reading german to me......i wish automatix was still up & running it was so simple that way
<intelikey> !find css-auth
<ubottu> Package/file css-auth does not exist in hardy
<mrksbrd> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23632/
<mrksbrd> this is what the readme states
<intelikey> reset ?   reset is a common linux command for resetting the terminal/console
<mrksbrd> that's what it says I don't know......this can't be this difficult to do
<intelikey> mrksbrd where did you get this source,  i'll have to look at the package before i can help you.
<mrksbrd> decss site
<mrksbrd> i just did a search for decss
 * BluesKaj wonders whether libdvdcss2 accomplishes the same thing as css-auth interms of stripping DRM and regional codes from the dvd.
<intelikey> BluesKaj one can only hope.
<intelikey> http://slashdot.org/article.pl?sid=00/01/25/0827258
<BluesKaj> mrksbrd, what are trying to do with the app , copy dvds ?
<intelikey> i think i scared him off.
<BluesKaj> he's still here, googling maybe
<intelikey> maybe.
<intelikey> reading from slashdot even ?
<mrksbrd> i'm still here @ work....switching back & forth
<BluesKaj> mrksbrd, I
<BluesKaj> 'll repeat
<BluesKaj> mrksbrd, what are trying to do with the app , copy dvds ?
<mrksbrd> make duplicates ;)
<BluesKaj> then you really don't need auth-css. libdvdcss2 will do it along with kubuntu-restricted-extras
<gizmobay> Can someone tell me how I can shift the image on my screen? It's clipped off a bit on the right
<intelikey> mrksbrd you do realize that those files are dated 1999  ?     try the ubuntu way  as BluesKaj has mentioned, if it doesn't work for you i'll try to help you with the css-auth
<mrksbrd> libdvdcss2....i tried that file as well says something like it may be outdated or mayy be packaged in with something else
<intelikey> !dvd
<ubottu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<intelikey>              ^
<intelikey> !Medibuntu
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<intelikey>              ^
<BluesKaj> mrksbrd, kubuntu-restricted-extras as well
<BluesKaj> and of course ffmpeg
<BluesKaj> in case you run into avi files along the line
<snakes> hey guys. does anyone know how I can check and fix an HDD for bads under linux, app o something like that?
<mrksbrd> let me double check the repos, but i'm pretty sure that is in there as well
<intelikey> snakes badblocks ?
<snakes> yeah
<intelikey> snakes yeah.
<intelikey> snakes man badblocks ;man fsck
<snakes> I'm getting some errors on it 'cause of 'em, and I got some data that needs recovered for work
<snakes> I did that, 'cause I've been searchin' on google a lot, but didn't help me much
<intelikey> snakes can you mount the fs ?
<intelikey> snakes if you can mount it.   copy out the needed data.
<snakes> it's mounted, it's another HDD with data on it
<snakes> that's the tricky part, it's failing on me when copying
<snakes> I am going to change it, not gonna keep it like this, but I need the data
<intelikey> can you isolate the file containing the bad sector/s
<snakes> I dunno how to
<snakes> I'm new in linux
<appu> how to install gnome in kubuntu
<intelikey> does it throw  i/o error messages ?   or just fail to read ?
<snakes> just fails
<intelikey> appu sudo apt-get install gnome   or any other package manager
<appu> intelikey thanks for the support
<intelikey> snakes note the path to the data, then open a konsole and cd to that path.
<intelikey> appu welcome.    if you want the "ubutnu" experance then   sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop    but if you just want to add gnome   i sujest the gnome package.
<snakes> ok
<intelikey> snakes any error cd'ing to there ?
<snakes> no
<intelikey> ok good
<appu> thanks again, i never knew the difference,
<intelikey> snakes sudo cp -a * ~/     # you can translate * to one file, one dir or just * for everything there.
<LetsGo67> How do I use an iPod in iTunes in Ubuntu?
<intelikey> !rockbox
<ubottu> rockbox is an open source firmware replacement for audio players from Archos, iRiver, Apple (iPod), and iAudio. See http://www.rockbox.org/ to get started!
<LetsGo67> KDE based?
<snakes> also once failed like this, when playing music from it, the songs appeared not to be there, was running a playlist, and the songs were playing for a few seconds then they were no longer appearing, so did the direcotries, they were all disapearing one by one
<intelikey> LetsGo67 no.  but you probably just want amarok
<LetsGo67> No Shuffes for RockBox.  :(  (By the way, using Xubuntu)
<geek_> LetsGo67: apparently amarok has ipod support
<intelikey> LetsGo67 #xubnntu has xubuntu support
<LetsGo67> !rhythmbox
<ubottu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<LetsGo67> !ipod
<ubottu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<intelikey> we're flattered that you prefer us here.   but it's easier on all if you use the channel that pretains to your release LetsGo67
<mrksbrd> ok i officially give up..........the repo is in there but still cannot find the file.....thanks anyway guys
<intelikey> mrksbrd check your pm's
<mrksbrd> sorry closed that window out
<intelikey> i repeted.
<intelikey> snakes does the copy fail/succede ?
<snakes> wait, gotta plug in the HDD
<snakes> brb
<mrksbrd> ty for all your help
<intelikey> you cd'd to something that wasn't there ?
<intelikey> mrksbrd welcome
<intelikey> and without errors too...  snakes is talented!
<jals> how come i can't copy a file even using sudo?
<jals> doesn't that override everything?
<intelikey> jals to where ?
<jals> i'm trying to move template files for right click menu cos there's a bug
<intelikey> jals it doesn't override readonly file systems
<jals>  /usr/share/templates/ to /usr/lib/kde4/share/templates
<intelikey> jals umm close kde and do it from a console
<jals> i am
<jals> i get cp: omitting directory `/usr/share/templates/'
<intelikey> and; sudo mv /usr/share/templates/ /usr/lib/kde4/share/
<jals> hmm
<intelikey> cp is not recursive without a switch
<intelikey> man cp
<jals> ah
<jals> that's the issue i guess
<intelikey> :)
<intelikey> prolly
<jals> oops
<jals> thanks!
<intelikey> welcome
<intelikey> that's what we're here for
<jals> didn't fix the crashing bug
<jals> but maybe a reboot will
<intelikey> to make you feel that way when you see what you did... :)))
<nitin> i just downloaded scid ( a chess database program) using apt-get, but it doesn't show in the k-menu-games -
<snakes> ok, so now I've plugged it back in, and it's running fine, I hate it when it's playing with me like this. I'm transfering the data now to mymemory stick
<snakes> and maybe if I have time and will still be working,I'll transfer my music too
<intelikey> snakes just copy out the data to a safe place.
<snakes> intelikey: thanks for the help
<intelikey> welcome.
 * intelikey reminds * anger is no substitute for keeping good backups
<jals> woop, that did fix it
<geek_> intelikey: hell yeah
<intelikey> nitin check your kmenueditor   see if you have some things "hiden"
<intelikey> geek_ heaven yes.  hell no.
<batata> heloo
<intelikey> batata
<batata> opa
<batata> tem muita gente q fica aki
<batata> sem falar nada
<batata> offline a horas
<intelikey> !de
<ubottu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<intelikey> batata sorry i don't speak it.
<d1os_mio> thats greek
<batata> oh man
<d1os_mio> batata, what language was it?
<batata> are you a suporter
<batata> portuguese
<batata> i use kurumin
<intelikey> !pt
<ubottu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<wally_> hola
<batata> its based on kubuntu
<batata> i couldnt configure ubuntu
<batata> to use internet directly from a pc with windows
<batata> and i had to install this kurumin(national distribtution)
<intelikey> you just add the "default gateway" to the routing table.    now from the windows side i don't know what you have to do.
<batata> this distribution haves samba and other hot stuff we need
<jhow> Ola... alguem ai poderia me ajudar com uma duvida sobre o FIREFOX 3????
<batata> the pc is conected directly in the windows pc
<batata> lol
<batata> fala ingles mano
<geek_> batata: crossover cable?
<nitin> intelikey: i was able to run it by typing scid in the terminal.
<batata> aki é internacional
<batata> yep
<batata> have you kde 4?
<geek_> batata: run internet connection sharing on the windows system. plug in the linux system :)
<jhow> yep. Batata, u can help me?
<geek_> was easy the last time i tried
<batata> in this distribution
<batata> in the ubuntu no
<jhow> hi, someone can help me about FIREFOX 3?
<intelikey> nitin yes   but that doesn't "slove your problem"  kmenuedit  should.
<batata> hey guys
<batata> what system requirements for kde 4?
<intelikey> !kde4
<ubottu> KDE 4.0.5 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. Packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.5.php - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<batata> but its not final
<batata> its unstable
<jhow> I want to know how to install firefox 3 in my kubuntu. Because a just know install programs with the official reposotories
<intelikey> it's incomplete
<batata> kubuntu 8.04 vem com kde 4?
<intelikey> jhow the official repos are all that is "officially supported" here too
<batata> to com o kurumin aki e veio o kde 3.5
<silvelix> hi epimeth
<silvelix> hi crashmaster
<mrksbrd> jhow: sudo apt-get install firefox thru terminal or use add/remove
<batata> é
<batata> usa o synaptic
<intelikey> !ff3
<ubottu> Firefox 3 Final is currently in the Hardy package repositories.  For best results, do not install via archives downloaded from mozilla.com.
<jhow> Yep, but the ff3 is not on apt-get
<batata> zsnes dont play sounds here
<intelikey> jhow the bot says otherwise
<intelikey> !info firefox3
<ubottu> Package firefox3 does not exist in hardy
<mrksbrd> intelikey....would you finally belive I found a .deb file for it under medibuntu repos......
 * mrksbrd is now going to bash his head with a hammer
<silvelix> i downloaded it from firefox.com
<intelikey> mrksbrd yes.    i had the bot post that hour ago
<intelikey> !ff3 | silvelix
<ubottu> silvelix: Firefox 3 Final is currently in the Hardy package repositories.  For best results, do not install via archives downloaded from mozilla.com.
<mrksbrd> lol.....didn't see it....must have been away from the pc
<silvelix> ok
<jhow> Yeah,, i too downlaoded it from mozilla.com but i don't know how to install it correctly
<silvelix> iĺl install it through adept?
<intelikey> mrksbrd it helps when you are looking for help to check what the helpers are saying that might help you.    so next time help us help you by recieving the help we offer  ;/
<silvelix> jhow: yea me too itś in .tar extension
<intelikey> if that helps ...
<silvelix> adept only has ff2
 * mrksbrd says sorry & won't let it happen again
<jhow> yeah... just have ff2 or the ff3 beta i want the ff3
<asobi> how can i get ark to extract files with foreign characters?
 * mrksbrd begs for forgiveness
<nitin> will firefox 3 be added in gutsy repository
<intelikey> nitin prolly not.   backports  maybe.  but don't count on it.
<intelikey> you do have backports active ?
<jhow> when, nitin???
<intelikey> interesting that ubottu says ff3 is in the hardy repos and yet when asked to find it, says it's not in the hardy repos.
<intelikey> ubottu you are a moron
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about you are a moron
<Dragnslcr> !info firefox
<ubottu> firefox (source: firefox-3.0): meta package for the popular mozilla web browser. In component main, is optional. Version 3.0+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.8.04.1 (hardy), package size 64 kB, installed size 120 kB
<intelikey> ubottu no, "you are a moron!"
<ubottu> intelikey: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<asobi> how does one update to ff3?
<intelikey> what release are you running ?
<intelikey> asobi ?
<asobi> 2
<intelikey> :|
<intelikey> no.
<asobi> gutsy
<intelikey> ok.
<intelikey> get the .deb from mozilla  if they have a .deb
<intelikey> else get what ever they have for ubuntu
<silvelix> i have ff3 in tar how can i install it?
<silvelix> iḿ new to linux
<Jucato> !info firefox-3 gutsy-backports
<ubottu> Package firefox-3 does not exist in gutsy-backports
<intelikey> extract the contents   cd into the dit it makes    read the README
<Jucato> er..
<Jucato> !info firefox-3.0 gutsy-backports
<ubottu> firefox-3.0 (source: firefox-3.0): lightweight web browser based on Mozilla. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.0~b4+nobinonly-0ubuntu1~gutsy1 (gutsy-backports), package size 1058 kB, installed size 3676 kB
<Jucato> intelikey, asobi ^
<intelikey> Jucato it is in the backports ?   ok.    tov
<intelikey> here you take over a while,  i'm out.
<asobi> ext3 is a bad fs
<Jucato> intelikey: can't
<Jucato> I'm leaving
<asobi> so it's in repo?
<intelikey> asobi yes.
<intelikey> so the bot says
<Jucato> asobi: yes. enable the gutsy-backports (Unsupported updates) repository
<asobi> last i checked it was dev stuff
<asobi> ?
<intelikey> !info firefox-3.0 dapper-backports
<ubottu> 'dapper-backports' is not a valid distribution
<Jucato> asobi: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=firefox&searchon=names&suite=gutsy-backports&section=all
<Jucato> see all firefox-related packages in gutsy-backports
<asobi> how do i enable the backport repo
<intelikey> i didn't think it was supposed to make the back-porch of gutsy   but obviously i'm not paid to think...
<intelikey> !backports
<ubottu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<Jucato> !repos
<ubottu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<intelikey> !packaging
<ubottu> The packaging guide is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment - See also !backports
<intelikey> asobi  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources
<silvelix> hi epimeth
<intelikey> silvelix not likely that he's around his box.   that looked like a "time out + reconnect"
<silvelix> ok
<silvelix> can you help me connect to galaxynet
<silvelix> i have a friend who will teach me kubuntu there
<intelikey> never tried.  so probably not.
<silvelix> ok thanks anyway
<intelikey> is it IRC ?
<silvelix> yes
<silvelix> this is my first time using konversation
<intelikey> try /server irc.galaxynet.<*>       .net or .org or what ever it is.
<silvelix> ok
<asobi> how can i get ark to extract files with foreign characters?
<intelikey> asobi not sure what you're asking,   utf8 chars in the file names   or what ?
<stoffer> I installed libdvdcss2 so I could play dvd's, and it worked for a couple, but now I've got one that doesn't work
<stoffer> kaffeine is saying to install libdvdcss again
<stoffer> is there anything else I need?
<asobi> accents shows up as ? in the rar, when i try to extract, it won't let me
<intelikey> !dvd | stoffer have a look here
<ubottu> stoffer have a look here: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<intelikey> asobi umm set your session to unicode/utf8 ?
<asobi> how?
<intelikey> kmenu settings language  ?
<intelikey> asobi that's just out of my league,  i don't actually use kde
<asobi> haha
<intelikey> !unrar
<ubottu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<intelikey> maybe use the konsole and   ^
<intelikey> !info unrar-free
<silvelix> intelikey: thanks galaxynet is working now
<ubottu> unrar-free (source: unrar-free): Unarchiver for .rar files. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:0.0.1+cvs20070515-1 (hardy), package size 40 kB, installed size 124 kB
<intelikey> silvelix welcome.
<asobi> hmmm
<asobi> the ff3 i got is a beta
 * intelikey hides.
<vecciora> Help! My Kubuntu error!
<intelikey> help it error ?     i can do that... >:]
<vecciora> I don't know but now KDM always run in not 4:3.
<vecciora> The jumping icon after clicking an item in the menu now just the colour not the icon.
<silvelix> ok there is one problem i can solve
<vecciora> *color
<silvelix> in my toolbar
<silvelix> the digital clock
<intelikey> vecciora   sudo dpkg-reconfigure kdm4     i think.    unless you mean it's starting the wrong session.  then logout and select session /login/ make default
<silvelix> i cant find my current time
<intelikey> kde's clock is a joke.
<intelikey> and a bad one at that.
<vecciora> The desktop running fine in 4:3.
<silvelix> lol
<silvelix> i have installed ff3
<stoffer> where can I download libdvdread3?
<stoffer> I don't have synaptic installed
<vecciora> But it wasn't 4:3 in KDM.
<silvelix> it is in the adept manager
<stoffer> in a deb that is
<stoffer> the tar isn't ./configuring for me
<vecciora> I've never encounter the screen resolution problem in Ubuntu.
<intelikey> !medibuntu
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<stoffer> ah
<vecciora> Does it's mean I must reinstall Kubuntu?
<intelikey> yep
 * intelikey </rolls eyes>
<vecciora> The most annoying thing in Ubuntu is screen resolution problem.
<shoklowitz> Hi everyone. I have a small doubt. I'm running Kubuntu, and I need to set it up so that I can lock the screen so that my colleagues can see the information on the desktop without being able to log in.
<shoklowitz> vecciora: Do you have an nVidia graphics card by any chance?
<stoffer> is libdvdread included within libdvdcss?  Because I don't see libdvdread on medibuntu
<shoklowitz> Anyone know how I can set up a transparent screen lock?
<intelikey> stoffer err umm i dont think so.    but. it may be in another repo...
<intelikey> !find libdvdread
<ubottu> Found: libdvdread-dev, libdvdread3
<intelikey> !info libdvdread3
<ubottu> libdvdread3 (source: libdvdread): library for reading DVDs. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.7-8ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 57 kB, installed size 196 kB
<intelikey> universe
<vecciora> I like Ubuntu.
<intelikey> they have declassified it to universe now
<vecciora> But I have a problem with it.
<vecciora> It's about screen resolution.
<shoklowitz> vecciora: Do you have an nVidia graphics card?
<vecciora> shoklowitz: I've ATi
<shoklowitz> Has your card been detected?
<intelikey> shoklowitz have you tried setting the screensaver to a blank picture and adjusting it to transparent ?
<vecciora> shoklowitz: Dunno.
<nuxil> hi all.. i have  this strange issue. some of  the kde apps cant use internett,, like ktorrent | konqueror. etc etc.anyone got a clue why?
<shoklowitz> Alright
<shoklowitz> Go to
<shoklowitz> Menu>System>Hardware Drivers Manager
<vecciora> Often my Ubuntu be error.
<vecciora> I'm use KDE.
<shoklowitz> nuxil_: which apps are able to access?
<vecciora> Often my Ubuntu run in 4:3 and often no.
<nuxil> shoklowitz konversion is about it,
<vecciora> This make me confused.
<shoklowitz> Um Vecciora check in system>hardware drivers manager
<nuxil> i think. kde is confused about my nic devises. because. all other apps works  fine "gtk"
<vecciora> shoklowitz: There is no such menu like that.
<shoklowitz> You mean Konversation?
<nuxil> yeah
<intelikey> nuxil konsole command " ping -c 1 64.233.167.99 "
<nuxil> i block ping
<nuxil> intelikey, its not a fw issue
<intelikey> that's not testing fw it's testing dns
<vecciora> Am I need to install fglrx?
<nuxil> my inet is eth2 and i think. kde thinks its eth0 somehow
<asobi> i downloaded a .bz2 for ff3, what do i do with it?
<shoklowitz> vecciora: Open up your terminal window
<intelikey> but i'll stay out of it...  suits me just fine.
<shoklowitz> And type sudo kde-jockey
<intelikey> !kdesu
<ubottu> In KDE, use « kdesudo <program> » (Gutsy) or « kdesu <program> » (Feisty and earlier) to run graphical applications with root privileges when you have to. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<shoklowitz> Intelikey, could you tell me the technical difference between kdm and kdm-kde4?
<vecciora> My real problem is often Ubuntu run in 4:3 and often not in 4:3 like 1280:960.
<vecciora> *1280x960
<intelikey> shoklowitz sorry. no.
<vecciora> It must 1280x1024.
<nuxil> intelikey, its related to kde. bc all other types of apps works "gtk" ones.
<shoklowitz> I understand that Vecciora, but you might need to check if you have the drivers for your card installed
<intelikey> nuxil check the bug reports
<intelikey> !forums
<ubottu> The Ubuntu forums can be found at http://www.ubuntuforums.org. There is also a channel on IRC Freenode #ubuntuforums.
<intelikey> !bugs
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<vecciora> shoklowitz: So I must install fglrx?
<intelikey> it's there nuxil   ^
<vecciora> shoklowitz: My monitor can't run finely. Always be blank with a "HV Frequency Over Range" message after fglrx installed and used.
<shoklowitz> First you'd probably want to check if your card has been detected, it might running with generic drivers. For example, my laptop would run at low resolution on generic drivers, once I installed the nVidia drivers it worked at higher resolutions.
<vecciora> shoklowitz: Yeah it was detected.
<shoklowitz> The quickest way to find out if your graphics card has been detected, I think, would be to start kde-jockey
<shoklowitz> So it shows up on Kde-jockey?
<vecciora> shoklowitz: Command not found.
<shoklowitz> sudo kde-jockey
<mr---t-> he's using Ubuntu I think
<shoklowitz> Oh
<vecciora> shoklowtiz: There is no command like that.
<nuxil> intelikey, where? what keywords you search on
<shoklowitz> mr-t: What's the equivalent on Ubuntu?
<mr---t-> I don't know what you are trying to do
<vecciora> Does it function? sudo apt-get install fglrx-driver
<intelikey> nuxil craineal ram,   i've see that same symptom described a houndred times in here.   and the answer is on the forums   also there was a bug report on it.
<nuxil> huu craineal ram?
<mr---t-> But he should ask in #ubuntu
<shoklowitz> Vecciora, I believe you might find this useful: http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Hardy_Installation_Guide
<vecciora> shoklowitz: Thanks
<shoklowitz> It covers the installation of Ati Graphics
<vecciora> I'm use Kubuntu 7.10.
<intelikey> hmm 7.10 and kde4
<mr---t-> kde or gnome
<vecciora> Kubuntu 7.10 is the best OS for me until I've encountered this problem. :P
<shoklowitz> 7.10 Guide is here: http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Gutsy_Installation_Guide
<Dr_willis_> the ati drivers do seem tohave improved for my machines in the Latest release.
<shoklowitz> The wiki itself is devoted to ATi drivers for Linux machines, so I think you'll be fine if you follow the steps.
<intelikey> Dr_willis_ what chip ?
<shoklowitz> nVidia cards have always been a breeze to get working on most distros
<vecciora> Which is better? ATi or nVidia?
<intelikey> shoklowitz i wish my nv card was supported.
<vecciora> Sorry for asking that.
<intelikey> S3  :)
<shoklowitz> They're both great as graphics cards in themselves, but it seems Nvidia cards or better supported on Linux.
<shoklowitz> Which one do you have intelikey?
<intelikey> a non-supported one.
<intelikey> an old one
<shoklowitz> Ah, well, old hardware *is* sometimes hard to get working. Have you tried legacy driver packages?
<vecciora> There is no X1050 in the list.
<vecciora> But there is 9600.
<bhc> !boot
<ubottu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<intelikey> yep it's not supported in legacy
<shoklowitz> Crap.
<asobi> what's the chan for kubuntu dev?
<intelikey> !dev
<ubottu> Interested in becoming an Ubuntu Developer? Get started here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment
<shoklowitz> Would anyone know how to set up a transparent screen lock?
<intelikey> !kubuntu-dev
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kubuntu-dev
<shoklowitz> You could just try #kubuntu-dev
<asobi> i did
<shoklowitz> or #kubuntudev or some variation
<shoklowitz> Hmmm.
<shoklowitz> Google it?
<intelikey> /list *ubuntu*
<vecciora> How can I make my driver provide FireGL X11 extensions?
<asobi> #kubuntu-devel
<shoklowitz> Here you go:#kubuntu-devel
<shoklowitz> Sorry, didn't see it
<shoklowitz> There's a list of channels here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<shoklowitz> Does anyone know the technical difference between kdm and kdm-kde4?
<Dr_willis_> technical?
<shoklowitz> I'm trying to set up a transparent screensaver so that I can use it as a screenlock, so that colleagues can view my desktop and information on it without being logged in. However, when I install a package of kde screensavers, it asks which display manager I'd like to use, kdm or kdm-kde4. I don't want to choose until I know the difference.
<Dr_willis_> kde4 has its own login manager using the kde4 libs and stuff.. it looks different
<Dr_willis_> stick with kde3 if you want.
<shoklowitz> And I think on my last kubuntu install I had picked kdm-kde4 and my log in manager changed.
<Dr_willis_> if you want to change later 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure kdm' will let you select the others.
<shoklowitz> Dr.Willis: I'm using Kubuntu Hardy, what display manager is on by default?
<Dr_willis_> shoklowitz,  if you are not using the remix version with kde4. then you are using the kde3 kdm
<shoklowitz> kd3 isn't listed as an option, I have kdm, and kdm-kde4
<Dr_willis_> K d m = 'kde display manager'
<Dr_willis_> kdm is the kde3 one.
<shoklowitz> Oh.
<Dr_willis_> You are making way too big a deal out of this. :)
<shoklowitz> So most probably I'm using Kde3 eh?
<Dr_willis_> that would be my guess.
<shoklowitz> Well, I *am* a bit of a n00b. Bear with me :P
<Dr_willis_> all kdm does is ask you for your name/password, and lets you pick what session. It may have a few other extra fetures you may use. But kdm3 or kdm4 wont matter much i imagine. they do the same basic job. just the looks may differ
<phrek> does anyone use adesklets?
<shoklowitz> Ok. So in the list, kdm most probably means  kde3 right?
<intelikey> shoklowitz he said that four times.
<shoklowitz> Ok now I'm confused. Kdm is the login manager, while kde is the display manager.
<shoklowitz> Sorry Intelikey.
<intelikey> kde is the "K desktop environment"
<intelikey> when i start kde i do it from gdm
<shoklowitz> So you're using the Gnome Login manager to login
<intelikey> when i use a gui yes
<shoklowitz> Ok.
<intelikey> i normally don't use any gui though
<Dr_willis_> blasphmy! :)
<intelikey> truth.  call it what you will
<intelikey> :)
<vecciora> I've fix it!
<shoklowitz> That's awesome. I bet using only text must five you a much better understanding of how things working.
<Dr_willis_> intelikey,  you use that 'dos thing?' :)
<shoklowitz> *of how things work.
<Dr_willis_> and those haxor tools like screen. and  bash! :P
<intelikey> lol  denial of service    or   disk operating system   or some other expansion of dos  ?
<Dr_willis_> DrDos :)
<vecciora> Help me!
<vecciora> I've a new problem.
<shoklowitz> Haha. teh l33tness it blindz meeh!
<phrek> anyone use adesklets?
<vecciora> Jumping icon below the pointer now just look like a plain colour.
<intelikey> shoklowitz the good doctor is playing.   he also spends a lot of time in a shell
<vecciora> Like when I execute Kopete it was just a plain blue color icon jumping.
<vecciora> Not the Kopete icon.
<shoklowitz> I used terminal a lot when I was using Gentoo. But never exclusively.
<shoklowitz> vecciora: I think this calls for a Visit to Dr.House.
<shoklowitz> You blue-myoscopialinfarctionitis.
<vecciora> How can I fresh reinstall KDE?
<vecciora> It seems my KDE broken or something.
<shoklowitz> I think it's best that you install kubuntu instead of installing ubuntu and then kde ontop of it.
<Dr_willis_> vecciora,  its a 'windows mentality' that when somthing messes  up you 'remove/reinstall' that rarely works under linux.
<intelikey> might first rm -r ~/.kde*
<shoklowitz> That way you'll have easier access to things like the drivers manager on kde.
<vecciora> Dr_willis: Okay
<intelikey> Dr_willis_ don't forget the old   'reboot will fix anything' ism.
<Dr_willis_> shoklowitz,  it shouldent matter. ive isntalled ubuntu-desktop on kubuntu, and kubuntu-desktop on ubuntu.
<vecciora> intelikey: I've rebooted twice.
<shoklowitz> Dr.Willis: actually sometimes when I install kubuntu, my soundcard won't work. I pop in the DVD again, and it works fine the next time. I've done fresh installs on Hardy about 6 times, and it happens without fail every second time. So I guess sometimes reinstalling does work :P
<intelikey>     see   ^
<shoklowitz> I know you can do that, but it gets awfully cluttered, and you have to work the small bugs that occur because you've got both.
<Dr_willis_> shoklowitz,  the only differance sound wise from ubuntu to kubuntu is that ubuntu now uses that Pulse audio stuff.
<intelikey> shoklowitz the fix would be to list the module in /etc/modules   and it would work "all the time"
<Dr_willis_> shoklowitz,  if you are installing with  the same dvd on same machine.. you really should be getting identical installs.. if somthing is not, i would wonder if the dvd dosent have a issue. or some odd hardware issue/bug
 * intelikey votes for "bug"
<shoklowitz> I am. Which is odd. And the DVD is pretty fresh, I verified the md5 and the burn check.
 * intelikey never got an identical install using ubuntu media.   only after i made my own install disk...
<shoklowitz> It is my own install disk.
<intelikey> but when you install to /dev/hda rather than a partition you have to really tinker with upbiquity
<Dr_willis_> you are sooo leet...
<Dr_willis_> :P
<intelikey> i learned it from you...
<intelikey> :)
<Dr_willis_> Im the Dr of Love.. not Leetness
<shoklowitz> omg lrn 2 spl itz teh l33tnezz
<Dr_willis_> L9v3
<Dr_willis_> oops
<Dr_willis_> L0v3
<intelikey> :)
<intelikey> lol
<shoklowitz> haxX0r n00bz
<intelikey> hehhe
<shoklowitz> Hahah.
<intelikey> but really,  why is "teh" such a common pissmelling ?
<shoklowitz> I know this dude. I installed blackbox on his window machine and set it up for him. So now he's got his transparent DOS console, and pretends he's a haxX0r whenever someone's around by typing in something like ping 192.168.0.1
<shoklowitz> I think it's just one of those typographical errors that occurs a lot.
<shoklowitz> That or 4chan made it popular.
<Dr_willis_> my irc clint auto fix;s that spelling mistake
<Dr_willis_> the
<shoklowitz> I think 4chan is behind half the internet fads right now.
<intelikey> ^5
<Dr_willis_> i cant even type t e h without it getting fixed.
<Dr_willis_> I think you give 4 chan too much credit. :)
<shoklowitz> Anonymous, LOLcats, Soviet Reversal.
<Dr_willis_> 4chan the next 'all your base, and starwars kid' :)
<shoklowitz> Which reminds me of the Soviet double reversal :))
 * mr---t- scratches his head
<shoklowitz> Didn't 4chan spread the all your base video?
<shoklowitz> Can't remember.
<shoklowitz> At least Weezer won't have trouble looking for material for a new video
<intelikey> mendred
<Dr_willis_> I rember ftp sites with collections of funny videos way befor i ever heard of 4chan, or youtube
<intelikey> what's youtube ?
<Dr_willis_> now all those sites have been mirrored and converted to worse looking  flash video...
<shoklowitz> I've never ftp-d much
<shoklowitz> Except to edit my webpages
<intelikey> ftp was d'bom back in the day
<shoklowitz> I wish I had been born earlier, so I wouldn't have to be the GUI dependant idiot that I am now.
<asobi> is ext3 unstable?
 * shoklowitz t
<asobi> i feel files are corrupted
<nuxil> lol
<Dr_willis_> asobi,  why would you think that?
<asobi> i never have problems in ntfs
<asobi> ext3, i do :/
<Dr_willis_> files can get corrupted. on both..
<shoklowitz> is it a funny tingly feeling?
<asobi> it's more of a file won't extract under ext3 feeling
<intelikey> asobi ext3 is  ext2 + journal     so short answer is no.   but in reality i have had a few issues with ext3 that i never had with ext2
<asobi> says it's corrupt or crc doesn't match
<nuxil> corrupt diwnload
<asobi> except, i would rewrite with the same file and it would work
<asobi> maybe fragmentation?
 * shoklowitz is away.
<intelikey> how big is this file ?
<asobi> 100mb
<intelikey> probably not then
<asobi> hence my conclusion of ext3 being a bad fs ~_~
<intelikey> if you had mesured in g rather than m   maybe.
<intelikey> asobi so mount it ext2  and see if it helps.
<baudthief> Help... I accidentally shift+deleted a bunch of folders from my desktop, the mouse jerked and selected more folders than I needed to delete - I cancelled as soon as the dialogue appeared but they're gone
<intelikey> you can tell the kernel to handle that at boot time.
<asobi> wouldn't that wipe my hdd?
<baudthief> any way to recover?
<intelikey> no
<intelikey> asobi as i said   ext3 == ext2 + journal
<asobi> oh, so i can just edit fstab?
<intelikey> asobi you can.
<asobi> don't suppose i can mount it as ntfs?
<intelikey> baudthief first umount the fs   or at least remount it ro  then check on recovering files on <your fs here>
<intelikey> asobi no.
<intelikey> asobi ntfs doesn't support the permissions needed for a *nix system
<baudthief> intelikey: Thanks!
<Dr_willis_> mounting a ext3 as ntfs?  Huh?
<asobi> i use ntfs and ext3, so far ntfs works better @_@
<intelikey> Dr_willis_ and "reboot fixes everthing"
<Pigeon`> i just installed kubuntu, so different of ubuntu :O
<Dr_willis_> Except that ntfs dosent have the permission features that ext3 does.. and ntfs under linux was considered risky untill recently. :) and ntfs is not very well documented..
<intelikey> Pigeon` not under the hood.   down there it's all linux
<Pigeon`> heh yeah graphicly
<Pigeon`> i'll have to adjust
<intelikey> Pigeon` rule one in kde "right click everything"
<intelikey> :)
<intelikey> when in doubt    right click
<Pigeon`> oh ok
<intelikey> oh and be sure to right click
<Pigeon`> i was wondering how to change my nickname in kopete :P
<intelikey> maybe     right click ?
<intelikey> lol
<Pigeon`> lol
<intelikey> or /nick new-nick
<Pigeon`> heh
<intelikey> i don't think i have ever seen kopete   and only konversation one time.
<mr---t-> in kopete you have to change it in configure
<Pigeon`> is there a gaim of pidgin in kde lol
<intelikey> i used xchat back before it was 2.0
<intelikey> !pidgin
<ubottu> The Instant Messenger Client Pidgin (formerly Gaim) (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/GaimHowto) supports MSN, Jabber, AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ and IRC. See also !Kopete
<shoklowitz> Funpidgin ftw!
<intelikey> install as normal
<Pigeon`> good i like pidgin
<Pigeon`> ill try to install it
<shoklowitz> Those devs on pidgin were real ***** about it though.
<Pigeon`> same as ubuntu? sudo apt-get install pidgin ?
<intelikey> yep
<Pigeon`> cool
<intelikey> you have ubuntu
<Pigeon`> well i had
<intelikey> just maybe not ubuntu-desktop
<intelikey> have
<Pigeon`> oh ok
<intelikey> h a v e    have ubuntu
<Pigeon`> i understand lol
<intelikey> dpkg -l | grep "ii  ubuntu"    :)
<Pigeon`> i've changed to kubuntu because my gnome f*cked up
<shoklowitz> There's 4 engineers in a car. An electrical, a mechanical, a chemical and microsoft certified professional.
<shoklowitz> So the car breaks down and shuts off.
<shoklowitz>  The electrical engg says there might be a problem with the electrical system and the cam or the spark plugs might be out,
<shoklowitz>  the mechanical engg says there may be a broken engine or transmission part, the chemical engg suspects something emulsified somewhere.
<shoklowitz> The microsoft engg looks at everyone and says, why don't we roll the windows up, shut the car off, get out, get back in, and restart the car?
<intelikey> yep
<shoklowitz> Bad joke :|
<shoklowitz> I continue to surprise myself with my poor sense of humor.
<intelikey> "Dr_willis_ don't forget the old   'reboot will fix anything' ism."     <<< way up there ^
<Pigeon`> i think i'll love kubuntu! :)
<intelikey> shoklowitz i like this one.     Q; what is the differance between a duck?    A; one leg is both the same.
<shoklowitz> Hunh?
<shoklowitz> Between a duck and what?
<intelikey> but you have to use that after about forty bad jokes for it to hove full impact
<intelikey> shoklowitz just wait.  you'll get it after while.
<shoklowitz> How does a blonde kill a fish?
<intelikey> cpr ?
<shoklowitz> She drowns it :|
<intelikey> close...
<shoklowitz> There's this blonde girl, completely depressed, telling her friend she's gonna commit suicide
<mr---t-> !ot
<ubottu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
 * intelikey wonders if mr---t- is blond ???
<shoklowitz> So she's like, " I'm done with life. I'm going to jump off my 2nd floor apartment".
<mr---t-> /no but my wife is
<intelikey> oh    :)
<shoklowitz> Her friend tells her she won't die if she jumps of the 2nd floor
<shoklowitz> So the blonde says, " that's okay, I'll jump twice ".
<shoklowitz> :\
<intelikey> 37 to go.
<shoklowitz> Hahaha.
<intelikey> :)
<shoklowitz> You'll be dead by #20
<shoklowitz> Died of PJ Syndrome.
<intelikey> what's PJ Syndrome?
<shoklowitz> Poor Joke Syndrome. That counts as well.
<shoklowitz> Why was the dude staring at the Orange Juice carton?
<intelikey> as if we didn't see it comming   </yawns>
<mr---t-> because it said concentrate
<asobi> is there a gui for 7zip?
<shoklowitz> Argh.
<asobi> just installed and looks like it's only cmd line :/
<shoklowitz> I thought I had the bad humor market cornered.
 * shoklowitz is away.
<mr---t-> no too much supply not enough demand
<intelikey> asobi not that i know of...  but ark may be able to use 7zip
<asobi> ark is horrible
<intelikey> you have my permission to remove it from your system
<asobi> i need a replacement first
<intelikey> konsole  is nice
<intelikey> replaces ark quite well
<intelikey> actually i like mc for things like that
<segfault_>  did anyone use "GCONV" before and had issues with
<intelikey> you just decend into the archive as if it were a dir
<segfault_> HI
<Pigeon`> how do i install vlc media player?
<asobi> gui replacement i mean
<asobi> use adept to install anything
<segfault_> I get the following error "gconv: command not found"
<intelikey> Pigeon` sudo apt-get install vlc
<Pigeon`> ok
 * intelikey thought konsole was a gui to the shell
<intelikey> </scratches head>  ???
<Pigeon`> no that wasnt my question haha, how do i put vlc like i dont know how to say that, if i click on a .avi i want it to open with vlc
<intelikey> oh right click on one and open with other type vlc and click remember
<Pigeon`> ok
<intelikey> did i mention   "right click everything" ?
<intelikey> i could have swarn i told Pigeon` to "right click everything"  .....
<Pigeon`> yeah thx lol
<intelikey> you just thought i was joking   didn't you ?
<Pigeon`> i know how to open with vlc
<Pigeon`> but i dont want to right click each time
<Pigeon`> lol
<intelikey> prefered applications
<intelikey> i'd have to start X and load kde to look that up.
<intelikey> sounds like too much trouble for a guy as lazEE as i am.
<nickishappy> I'm having problems with streming audio in FF3 in kubuntu hardy - sound is distorted
<Pigeon`> oh well still dont work
<Pigeon`> hmm if i want to double click and not one click, can I?
<intelikey> Pigeon` yes     kcontrol   to the rescue
<Pigeon`> ok lol what is kcontrol :O
<intelikey> Pigeon` assuming it's kde3    kcontrol is the answer to all kde questions.
<mr---t-> pigeon click system settings  defaults
<Pigeon`> well its kubuntu hardy
<intelikey> Pigeon` alt+f2  kcontrol
<intelikey> there you find the configuration tool of tools
<Pigeon`> hmmm
<intelikey> the wizard extraordenare
<Pigeon`> run command?
<intelikey> yeah
<intelikey> kcontrol
<Pigeon`> oh
<Pigeon`> lol
<mr---t-> if you want to do it with a gui do what i said
<nickishappy> it looks like konqueror still works fine
<nickishappy> hmmmm...
<intelikey> mr---t- that is a gui
<intelikey> mr---t- or are you implying that if you ever touch the keyboard it's not "graphical" ?
<Pigeon`> welllllllllllll i cant find it
<Pigeon`> lol
<intelikey> it's there.  it's all there.
<mr---t-> no I think some people need more mouse work LOL
<mr---t-> I he's an x window guy
<Pigeon`> hmmm lol
<Pigeon`> yeah well i got like 1000 choice
<Pigeon`> witch one is the double click one lol
<Pigeon`> oh found it!
<Pigeon`> well i hope
<intelikey> yeah and kcontrol is the "tool of tools"   if you want to configure anything kde kconrtol is the place to be.
<Pigeon`> good thx
<Pigeon`> and i need firefox next lol
<intelikey> Pigeon` just click apply and  test it
<intelikey> have to apply changes in kde it's not like gnome on that point.
<Pigeon`> ok
<mr---t-> intelikey:  btw I like the fact in linux youcan do both gui an non
<intelikey> me too
<intelikey> !
<Pigeon`> The program 'firefox' is currently not installed.
<Pigeon`> wow go kde go
<intelikey> adept to the rescue
<intelikey> or   sudo apt-get install firefox
<Pigeon`> yeah
<Pigeon`> firefox-3.0
<mr---t-> kdesu?
<intelikey> not for cli apps
<intelikey> but yes for gui ones
<intelikey> !kdesu
<ubottu> In KDE, use « kdesudo <program> » (Gutsy) or « kdesu <program> » (Feisty and earlier) to run graphical applications with root privileges when you have to. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<mr---t-> I thought ff had issues with sudo
<intelikey> installing it ?
<intelikey> news to me.
<Pigeon`> really
<mr---t-> yeah it;s in that link unless i didn't understand
<intelikey> but hey. i don't know everything
<Dr_willis_> why would you run firefox with sudo?
<intelikey> why would installing a package care if it was sudo or kdesu that called apt ???
<Dr_willis_> intelikey,  they are refering to 'gui' apps mainly
<intelikey> Dr_willis_ then i missed something... again.
<Dr_willis_> Im old skool and tend to still use 'sux'
<Pigeon`> damn lol 231 update
<Dr_willis_> intelikey,  :) of course kdesudo may print out a nicer ask for passwqord dialog also. :)
<intelikey> Dr_willis_ yeah  but will it facilatate a gui ask for eula acceptance  ?
<intelikey> if not.  then  sudo is as good as kdesudo on apt-get ... ff
<intelikey> if ff3 has an eula
<intelikey> </shrugs>
<dragon_> hello all
<dragon_> anyone knows were I can find a free antivirus for ubuntu
<Dr_willis_> intelikey,  thats a feature of the apt-get system.. i think it will.
<Dr_willis_> intelikey,  it some how sees display being set. and uses the gui dialog. instead of the curses one.
<intelikey> really.    nice.   i'll start sujesting kdesudo on anything that "might" have an eula
<Dr_willis_> of course if this is about the JAVA EULA 'i cant hit ok' problem. the fix is to hit 'tab' to move to OK then enter. :)
<intelikey> yeah i remember that.  even thought i have never seen it myself
<intelikey> but again kdesudo might help with that.
<Dr_willis_> java is about the only thing i rember having that idiotic eula issue.
<intelikey> well looks like the excitement has died down in here...
<intelikey> think i'll vanish for a few.
<intelikey> shalom #kubuntu people !
<Freku> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Dr_willis_> lets see.. i get a program via cvs with --> svn co http://svn.gnome.org/svn/cheese/trunk cheese
<Dr_willis_> it makes a cheese dir with the code.. i go into it.. and  i forget what to make it actually compile.. :)
<aldo> algueem me ajuda
<aldo> alguem fala em portugues
<aldo> ???
<baudthief> Ugh no ext3 recovery tools worked, my data is gone :(
<baudthief> Any such thing as an automated backup tool? Ie: one that will backup my machine everyday at 3am or something?
<Dr_willis_> several ways to do that.
<Dr_willis_> rsync, and a cron job is one way
<baudthief> sounds good
<Dr_willis_> i recall some other tools also. but cant rember their names.
<baudthief> i'll read up on rsync now, thanks
<Tidus> sync is quite good for backups like that
<aldo> hello
<Tidus> rsync *
<Dr_willis_> hello aldo
<Tidus> seems I can't type today
<aldo> tens kubuntu em portugues
<aldo> kubuntu the portugues
<Dr_willis_> !info backup-manager
<ubottu> backup-manager (source: backup-manager): command-line backup tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.7.6-3 (hardy), package size 111 kB, installed size 604 kB
<Dr_willis_> Backupninja lets you drop simple config files in /etc/backup.d to
<Dr_willis_> coordinate system backups.
<Dr_willis_> :) ninja backups!
<Tidus> !pr
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pr
<Dr_willis_> 'as used by real ninjas'
<aldo> uahusha
<aldo> yes
<aldo> kubuntu pr
<aldo> kubuntu-br
<aldo> kubuntu-pr
<aldo> #kubuntu_br
<aldo> #kubuntu es
<aldo> hi
<aldo> help
<aldo> the book on the table
<arashi> is 'sudo apt-get update' used to renew or add new 'installers' to adept?
<Invisible_Slack> I have the nvidia restricted drivers install, restarted xserver after I ran the nvidia-xconf as root and its not doing 3d rendering anyone give a helping hand?
<Invisible_Slack> arashi, its used to pull down basicly your file to update it so it knows the newest version of programs installed
<arashi> oh ok.... what about drivers for my hardwares? Do I need to update them the same way? or they are searchable (from the net)
<Invisible_Slack> drivers are mostly built into the kernel... unless its specific and manufatures will have unless its something in the restricted drivers
<Dr_willis_> update/upgrade - will get any new updates in the repositories.
<Dr_willis_> that restricted-drivers tool gets any drivers for 'special' hardware also.    Once ubuntu gets released. theres normally not a lot of updates.
<Dr_willis_> except for bug/security fix's
<Dr_willis_> the nvidia stuff can be a bit of an annoyance to get working right it seems. Ive had to twiddle with them a bit.
<Invisible_Slack> dr_Willis, I've installed the nvidia repository drivers, ran the nvidia config and it put "driver nvidia" but it won't do 3d rendering
<Invisible_Slack> dr_Willis, any suggestions
<Dr_willis_> you could look at the x logs. I tend to stop the kdm service, and use 'startx' to see what  exactly X is saying on startup.
<Dr_willis_> double check the xorg.conf file also.   I also enable the show the nvidia logo feature as well. so i can be sure the nvidia driver is loading
<Invisible_Slack> no EE's on the xorg.log
<Dr_willis_> http://pastebin.com/f44aea062  is my xorg.conf for my nvidia based laptop
<Dr_willis_> its rather minimal.
<Dr_willis_> how do you know its not doing 3d rendering?
<Dr_willis_> http://pastebin.com/f738cd3cf      is my xorg.conf for my nvidia 8800gtsxxx desktop machine.
<Dr_willis_> its a littel different from the laptop
<Invisible_Slack> dr_Willis, because when I do grep command it says no rendering
<Invisible_Slack> brb
<Dr_willis_> you mean 'dri'  - thats  not the same as no 3d rendering.
<Dr_willis_> glxinfo  | grep direct
<Dr_willis_> direct rendering: Yes
<Manyfold> scim-latex rendering for konservation doesn't work! how to debug?
<Invisible_Slack> dr_Willis, well mine is basicly yours.. let me restart xserve to see if I get the nvidia logo
<K`zan> Hi Folks, did the distro upgrade and now my USB file systems won't automount anymore, anyone have any thoughts on this ?
<Dr_willis_> I hate it when 'auto mounting stuff' breaks. :(
<willi_ballenthin> is there a ubuntu package of the newer versions (0.9.4ish) anywhere?
<Invisible_Slack> dr_Willis, Thnx its working but for some reason the nvidia manager keeps telling me that xorg isn't working right..
<Dr_willis_> willi_ballenthin,  newer versionof what?
<Invisible_Slack> dr_Willis, I'll try to get compiz working later after work need some sleep before I have to work 12 hours today.. thnx again for your help
<K`zan> Seems to see it in dmesg but it never shows up in anything else.
<K`zan> Starting to think that going to 8.04 was not a good thing :-(.
<Dr_willis_> whats your video card anyway?
<Dr_willis_> oops wrong nick. :) heh
<Dr_willis_> im getting confused.
<Dr_willis_> I always do clean installs. never upgrades.
<willi_ballenthin> Dr_willis_:  wow sorry, digikam
<willi_ballenthin> dk how i missed that crucial piece of info, haha
<Dr_willis_> :)
<Dr_willis_> could check that getdeb site i guess.. or use the source.
<willi_ballenthin> i was having a little trouble with the source
<willi_ballenthin> but ill try again
<willi_ballenthin> thanks!
<K`zan> Well, I can run wincrap when I need to get stuff off the usb filesystems.
<K`zan> Thanks anyhow folks.  Night.
<Dr_willis_> K`zan,  ua could just mount it manually
<Rioting_pacifist> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Jurgentje> Hi... anyone in here who knows how I can change the default ownership of NTFS-drives? (I have a USB-harddrive with some partitions in NTFS, they are assigned to root by default, so I can't write to them - sometimes I can't even access them - in my normal login)
<hunt0r> hi, does anyone know in wich package the nepomuksearch kio slave is? I'am using the kde4 beta-2 packages
<Dr_willis_> Jurgentje,  install/run the ntfs-config tool. and i think theres some check boxs that should enable that.
<Dr_willis_> Jurgentje,  also theres the ntfs-3g tools that support read/writeing  of them. I dont have any external ntfs. so cant verify the steps of whats needed.
<Jurgentje> Dr Willis: I can access them too.. but every time again I have to "re-enable" them in the control panel
<Dr_willis_> control panel? hmm. they just auto mount when i click on themhere.. but these are internal. not external
<Dr_willis_> ntfs-config has a check box for 'enable write support for external drives'
<Dr_willis_> Not sure if thats the proper fix or not.
<Jurgentje> well... apparently not, I had it installed (thought so, wasn't sure) and box was checked
<Dr_willis_> as a final option you could just add a proper entry in the fstab and manually mount the things
<numan> irc.GIMPNet.com
<pigeon``> hey i just installed kubuntu and took firefox but i can't even check video on youtube :/
<pigeon``> do i need some plugins or anything?
<jussi01> pigeon``: yes
<pigeon``> witch one?
<jussi01> pigeon``: install kubuntu-restricted-extras
<pigeon``> ok
<jussi01> pigeon``: that give you the whole lot
<eightmillion> anyone have any experience with synaptic touch pads?
<numan> irc.gimp.org
<jussi01> eightmillion: some, but you are best off asking the question and seeing if somone knows the answer
<numan> irc//irc.gimp.org
<eagles0513875> morning all
<eightmillion> i just installed ksynaptics and now my vertical scroll doesn't work right
<pigeon``> thx alot jussi01 :)
<eightmillion> i can barely get it to work at all
<Manyfold> how to install flash on x64?
<mason> hey does anyone know about getting things to work in KDE4?
<eightmillion> it's like the detection area is too small
<jussi01> !flash64 | Manyfold
<ubottu> Manyfold: You can run Flash, Real, and Java plugins in AMD64 bit computers with Firefox. see the steps to follow at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<Manyfold> is this also possible with konqueror?
<mason> hey ubottu do u know if there's any way to get firefox to work in KDE4?
<mason> or how to get flash/real/java/wma/ etc. to work with Konqueror in KDE4?
<willi_ballenthin> mason: i have both working
<willi_ballenthin> although i dk what i did special to get them working
<mason> o did u just use apt-get?
<willi_ballenthin> yeah, i believe so
<willi_ballenthin> there are some flash packages that should be compatible with konqueror
<willi_ballenthin> i know flash works within konqueror, and kontact for me
<willi_ballenthin> so i assume it was some global package
<mason> if only i knew the name...
<willi_ballenthin> let me look
<Jurgentje> numan: what's your point?
<willi_ballenthin> flashplugin-nonfree?
<mason> o good will try that right now
<jussi01> mason: kde4 support can be found in #kubuntu-kde4
<mason> thank you willi & jussi!
<mason> I figured out the problem installing firefox
<numan> i want to get help for using mono on ubuntu
<mason> i was doing it from the adep package manager
<numan> because i want to run some windows based application like tracker checker for torrent sites
<mason> in the Add/Remove Programs, it tried to download pkg "mozilla-firefox".  But now, it's just plain firefox
<Ange|us> hello guys
<Ange|us> im using ssh from windows xp to ssh to my linux computer downstairs
<Ange|us> i can login and everything, right now im using kvirc from puty to chat
<Ange|us> but, is there a possible way to ssh to an already open kde seasion ?
<budg> Ange|us: x11vnc
<Ange|us> budg:  im not using vnc, im uing putty to ssh from windows
<Ange|us> i can run x11 apps already from it
<Ange|us> but i want to use an already open kde session that is open on my kubuntu pc downstairs
<Ange|us> is that posible?
<budg> yeah thats x11 forwarding, but to use a open session you need x11vnc
<Ange|us> where do i need it , on the windows computer?
<pigeon``> Can i have like 2 taskbar at the bottom of my screen?
<budg> no the linux box
<Ange|us> and how do i connect to the already open sesion from the windows computer?
<budg> start x11vnc on the linux box, then use a windows vnc client to log into it
<Ange|us> so it cant be done from putty?
<budg> no, but you can use putty to port forward x11vnc
<Ange|us> yeah i done that budg
<Ange|us> ;p
<Ange|us> i can open x11 apps
<Hondo_Kitsune> Ok, i am at a bit of a loss here. How do you sync your contacts between Kopete and Kontact?
<UbutuskA> mégis működik
<UbutuskA> aszem a sorrenden csúsztam el
<jpds> !en | UbutuskA
<ubottu> UbutuskA: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are english only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<jpds> !hu
<ubottu> Magyar nyelvű segítséget az #ubuntu-hu csatornán talál
<mluser-home> Does anyone know if Intrepid will have kde 3.5.x available, or will kde4 be our only choice now?
<dr_Willis> Well given the state of kde4.. I plan on using 3.5 for a long time. :)
<jussi01> mluser-home: it will be available, but not default if I understand correctly
<mluser-home> jussi01: Thanks :)
<zorglu_> q. i would like to remove the periodic updatedb, how can i do that ?
<dr_Willis> zorglu_,  i think its in the crontab. lets look.
<mercuree> would there be any difference between the amarok i got with kubuntu and the one i can get with medibutnu?
<mercuree> madibuntu*
<mercuree> arg
<mercuree> m.e.d.i.b.u.n.t.u
<dr_Willis> zorglu_,  its called i belive from /etc/cron.daily/mlocate    removeing that file should make it stop running daily
<mercuree> yay i got it :D
<zorglu_> dr_Willis: nice, thanks
<dr_Willis> zorglu_,  however the 'find' script in that same location says IT updates the locate database
<dr_Willis> so im not sure what mlocate does then. :)
<dr_Willis> it may be doing some related tasl
<zorglu_> dr_Willis: it is ok. you gave me the place to look. if i got further issues, i will look there :)
<dr_Willis> Heh not sure what  /usr/bin/updatedb.mlocate  actually does.. cant find a man page for it
<dr_Willis> Unless its because mlocate is one of the ways of doing the database/locate stuff.
<zorglu_> dr_Willis: it is the refresher of "locate blabla" no ?
<dr_Willis> but the find script calls 'updatedb' for that.
<dr_Willis> then the other script calls  the updatedv.mlocate, but both seem to be the same binary
<dr_Willis> so it may be one is doing some optmizations
<zorglu_> smell like clean :)
<|hunter|> hi, I am currently using kde4 beta 2 packages but I cant find the package for this nepomuksearch:/ io slave mentioned here: http://blog.lydiapintscher.de/2008/06/14/folderview-is-the-awesome/  is there any way I can get this on my desktop?
<dr_Willis> !kde4
<ubottu> KDE 4.0.5 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. Packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.5.php - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<Manyfold> i have kde 4.1 :)
<zorglu_> oh they fixed the ultra-wide window border. nicer
<zorglu_> only the change of color remains :)
<zorglu_> computer design is hard for color guys. you cant get away from blue+clear :) no black, no purple :)
<dr_Willis> everytime i try to use a dark theme.. somthing looks like poo with it.
<dr_Willis> I tend to use greys.
<emilsedgh> !leet
<ubottu> 1337 i5 nigh-inc0mpr3h3n5ib13 70 u5 n00bs, 4nd n0b0dy c4r35 if UR 4 1337 h4x0r. Giv3 i7 4 r357.
<Jahromeo> !compiz
<ubottu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness from KMenu -> System -> Desktop Effects - further help in #compiz-fusion
<Jahromeo> !repo
<ubottu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<Jahromeo> !multiverse
<dr_Willis> Hmm.. they totally changed that factoid.
<Ange|us> budg:  i did connet to my linux pc from vnc, with x11vnc but then no one else can use the pc or i get disconnected
<Jahromeo> my adept package manager just shows hourglass, then closes and doesnt do anything
<Jahromeo> my package manager wont open - and i dont know how to edit sources via konsole
<Dr_willis_> Ange|us,  you can use the 'vnc4server' or 'tightvnc' package and have a vnc session thats not the 'current desktop'  thus users on the local machine wont even notice it.
<ActionParsnip> hey all
<Dr_willis_> hi
<Jahromeo> !repos
<ubottu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<Ange|us> Dr_willis_:  so  i would be able to use my open kde sesion from fathers windows xp , and my girlfriend would still be able to use her kde sesion at the same time ?
<Dr_willis_> you  would run 'vnc4server' and have IT run a kde session, that session wouldbe totally inthe background 'hidden'
<Dr_willis_> you would only seeit whenyou connect to it with a vnc client.
<Dr_willis_> vnc can be slow.. and using kde4 may make it even slower.
<pigeon``> anyone know how to put a garbage can on the desktop?
<Dr_willis_> In theory you could have a dozen vnc sessions each running kde4, or any other desktop.
<ActionParsnip> Ange|us: just use ssh with x forwarding :D
<Ange|us> i cant...
<Jahromeo> if i run adept_manager from the kmenu - it just shows hourglass and doesnt loads - just dissapears off taskbar - if i load it from konsole via adept_manager string - it opens - what gives?
<Dr_willis_> ActionParsnip,  he said he was on a windows machine as the client however.
<Ange|us> i need to use an already open sesion
<Dr_willis_> Ange|us,     that will make it even more sluggish
<Jahromeo> !skype
<ubottu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<Jahromeo> what do i need to load to view my ntfs drives?
<Jahromeo> !ntfs
<ubottu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see /msg ubottu NTFS-3g or /msg ubottu FUSE
<ActionParsnip> ntfs-3g is awesome
<Jahromeo> whats it do ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> Jahromeo: lets you mount ntfs partitions with read and write capabilities
<Jahromeo> ActionParsnip: and its easy to use?
<ActionParsnip> Jahromeo: you wont be able to delete files with special permissions though, or change permissions
<Jahromeo> ActionParsnip: no editing of fstab etc ?
<ActionParsnip> Jahromeo: you'll see an FS like you do with / or /home
<Jahromeo> so you dont really have write acess?
<ActionParsnip> Jahromeo: yes you edit /etc/fstab
<ActionParsnip> Jahromeo: you can create new files
<Jahromeo> ActionParsnip:  so the tool doesnt do it for you ntfs-3g
<ActionParsnip> Jahromeo: tool?
<Jahromeo> !ntfs-3g
<ubottu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<Jahromeo> nevermind its only a driver
<Jahromeo> thought it was a tool
<ActionParsnip> Jahromeo: yuo install ntfs-3g and edit your fstab to mount using ntfs-3g
<ActionParsnip> Jahromeo: no, its not hard though. the link above tells you how
<daw> hello, can you tell me what is the difference between ubuntu generic and ubuntu server, I heve both options in my grub after install... ?
<Jahromeo> coolio  , thanks ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> Jahromeo: editing config files isnt hard dude
<Jahromeo> ActionParsnip:  im a noob tho and i bork my installs pretty easy :P
<ActionParsnip> Jahromeo: just create a backup first then edit away, if it goes bad simply roll back
<ActionParsnip> Jahromeo: do you create backups of .conf files etc?
<Jahromeo> ActionParsnip:  and my knowledge of the cl is limited to tail, grep, chmod, etc :
<ActionParsnip> Jahromeo: you dont need cli to edit conf files
<ActionParsnip> Jahromeo: jsut use sudo cp /etc/fstab /etc/fstab.backup
<ActionParsnip> then kdesudo /etc/fstab
<crazy_bus> I installed samba, and selected share for a folder, but I can't seem to find my computer on a windows computer.  I can find windows networks on my computer so I think it's working.  What should I do?
<ActionParsnip> you can now edit away knowing your original is safely copied to fstab.backup
<Jahromeo> ActionParsnip:  how do you then restore it?
<ActionParsnip> Jahromeo: if you just go running in without and screw it you have nothing to recover with
<ActionParsnip> Jahromeo: sudo cp /etc/fstab.backup /etc/fstab
<ActionParsnip> Jahromeo: that will copy the backup over the top of the malfunctioning file
<ActionParsnip> Jahromeo: if you look at the command its fairly self explanatory dont you think?
<daw>  <crazy_bus> you must set a domain name for microsoft networks
<Jahromeo> yeah
<Jahromeo> im making a note of it, ta ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> Jahromeo: if you look at it its not decieving
<daw> can anyone tell me what is the difference between kubuntu generic and kubuntu server in grub ?
<Jahromeo> also ummm what is that new multi purpose im proggy that has like skype/msn/yahoo/etc all in 1, forgot its name , its kind of like pidgin but has skype in its beta
<Dr_willis_> server kernels have some different tweaks - not sure what.. but theres some differances
<daw> so i must look into tech docs ?
<jon_> hi
<jon_> i want to add a new linux OS to the grub menu i just installed
<jon_> i have kubuntu running how do i do it?
<jon_> the new os is installed to /dev/hdd5
<jon_> thanks
<daw> <jon_> u must edit /boot/grub/menu.lst and add new os starting options
<daw> options depends on the new system that you've installed, check docs
<crazy_bus> daw: I set a random domain name.  What do I do now?
<ubuntu> salve
<llutz> Moin
<ubuntu> lotat
<daw> <crazy_bus> check that: http://kubuntu101.blogspot.com/2005/11/how-to-share-files-using-samba.html
<daw>  <Dr_willis_> i found that generic kernel uses CFQ I/O scheduling but server kernel uses Deadline scheduling...
<dr_Willis> daw,  You say that as if i have the slightest CLUE what those words mean..... :)
<dr_Willis> differnt scheduling.. :) i understand.. ehh
<dr_Willis> as for the specifics. :)  well...
<daw> so generic is better for desktop and laptop i think
<dr_Willis> I would imagine so.
<daw> :)
<daw> i asked becouse vbox machine changed my grub menu and prefers server kernel ....
<dr_Willis> i wonder how you installed the server kernel.
<daw> its default in Kubuntu dvd i think
<dr_Willis> I cant imagine why the Kubuntu DVD would default to the server kernel.
<daw> i cant too
<daw> strange
<crazy_bus> daw: I had already followed that guide, and I still can't access
<daw> but i have two kernels installed
<daw> maybe vbox has install it ... :|
<dr_Willis> vbox dosent install stuff at all as far as ive seen
<dr_Willis> theres the vbox client extras you can get.. but thats about it
<daw> hah i know now, i have installed virtualbox-ose modules for linux-image-2.6.22-14-server
<daw> and it depends on  linux-image-2.6.22-14-server
<daw> :]
<daw> but why it changed my grub menu ;/
<dr_Willis> thosr are for running vbox ON the server.
<Hondo_Kitsune> Ok, i am at a bit of a loss here. How do you sync your contacts between Kopete and Kontact?
<Hondo_Kitsune> ?
<Tonehog> Ktorrent doesn't seem to have uPnP working properly. Do I need a uPnP daemon installed? If so, what's the package name?
<dr_Willis> Im not even sure wha tthe uPNP plugin does in ktorrent
<dr_Willis> I thought it found the upnp routers and set up port forwarding.
<Tonehog> Yes.
<dr_Willis> It does seem to be working here.
<dr_Willis> at least its showing it saw my router and set up forwarding
<Tonehog> Dr_Willis: would you be so kind as to check and see if you have libupnp2 installed? Perhaps it's missing a library.
<dr_Willis> it is NOT installed
<dr_Willis> i was thinking it it required specifc features of the router
<Tonehog> My router is uPNP enabled.
<llutz> upnp = security nightmare :(
<dr_Willis> whats really weird - i set up static port forwarding on the router to this OTHER machine. :)
<dr_Willis> and this one took them back.
<dr_Willis> actually wait.. its using different ports it seems
<Tonehog> Llutz: how is it a nightmare?
<dr_Willis> any ap could in gtheory set itself up as a server I guess.
<llutz> Tonehog: you allow an application to configure your router... from security-view a nightmare. upnp will show some nice effects in future, hackers like it :)
<Tonehog> Llutz: I've never configured my router using uPNP, other than port forwarding. I can see it's "potential," though.
<ncfi1013_> i uninstalled compiz but i still have to run "kwin --replace
<ncfi1013_> kwin --replace &
<ncfi1013_> killall compiz compiz.real
<ncfi1013_> forget those three lines i messed up in writing it
<dr_Willis> ncfi1013_,  removeing compiz goofes somthing else up.. ive seen this asked in here like 4 times this week. :)
<dr_Willis> theres some link, or default/alternative that dosent get set right i belive.
<ncfi1013_> let me start over
<dr_Willis> and no - i dont know the exact fix. :)
<llutz> Tonehog: portforwarding is what malware needs to reach your computer through your router. so make sure only those ports are forwarded, you really need.
<Tonehog> Llutz: no different than NAT spoofing, no?
<llutz> Tonehog: easier
<Tonehog> Llutz: I kinda figureed.
<Tonehog> Well, it appears that I'm getting tracker stats, although no DHT. I assume I'd need port forwarding for DHT to work properly.
<MilitantPotato> Tonehog: I had to forward ports and configure the IP tables in linux  to get DHT working correctly
<dr_Willis> Hmm showing 'DHT 204 addational nodes' here in ktorrent.
<dr_Willis> that means its working right?
<Tonehog> Yes.
<patrick> hey guys, im looking for some help with my sound. New install of kubuntu 8.04
<Tonehog> Patrick: using alsa sound drivers?
<patrick> possibly. How do I check?
<Tonehog> Open terminal.
<Tonehog> Lsmod | grep snd.
<patrick> Sound was working on the initial install, however when i updated some packages using adept and upon reboot I had no sound
<ncfi1013_> i uninstalled compiz but i still have to run "kwin --replace & killall compiz compiz real" every time i log in or else my window borders are messed up and i have no system tray. i have deleted all compiz and emerald settings files that i could find and have set the session to load a clean session on startup but nothing seems to help
<patrick> @ Tonehog: what am I looking for from the lsmod output?
<Tonehog> Patrick: soundcore is alsa, I think.
<nimmy> hi
<patrick> @ Tonehog: soundcore               8800  1 snd
<Tonehog> Patrick: try 'lsmod | grep snd'
<patrick> same output
<patrick> on another note, how do I get amarok to eject my ipod properly?
<Tonehog> Patrick: your alsa configuration is blank, it appears, or is trying to load the wrong modules.
<Tonehog> Patrick: regarding amarok, I haven't tried working with my iPod yet.
<patrick> Hmmmm how do i force it to load the correct module?
<Tonehog> Patrick: gimmie a second, I'll look it up.
<patrick> Thanks Tonehog
<Tonehog> Patrick: 'asoundconf'
<_dennister> well channel, my best advice for would-be hardy-users: install gutsy first, then use dist-upgrade to hardy....which is totally against the conventional wisdom that a clean install is always the best & safest
<dr_Willis> Whats best for you - may not be best for me. I will stick with my Clean Installs.
<_dennister> besides my hardware & crashing issues with this pc (which was also present with gutsy from the get go) at least this way my xorg isn't giving me hassles and my cds/dvd drives are both usable
<_dennister> dr_Willis: so a clean install worked well for you?
<dr_Willis> Ive done clean installs on about 6 machines so far in the last month with no hassles.
<dr_Willis> 3 of them were laptops
<dr_Willis> well one laptop was a hassle.. but it was a Pent 1, with 64mb of ram.. :) put puppylinux on that one...
<dr_Willis> but that would of been #7
<Tonehog> Dr_Willis:  would have put slackware on a little laptop like that.
<_dennister> when i did my server install right after the release, I couldn't (and still can't) get multimedia working because the installation mixed up the two optical drives
<dr_Willis> Tonehog,  in some ways puppy is a cut down slackware. :) it can use the slack 12 packages. simetimes..
<_dennister> dr_Willis: do you know of a testing app to really put a newly-built pc through its paces...testing for temp, hd functionality, etc? I'm looking for something similar to the windows testing apps
<Tonehog> Dr_Willis: oh, OK. I had really good luck with Slackware and i386 setups.
<dr_Willis> _dennister,  i saw some  Benchmark tools in the repos.. and there was some  'burn in' tools i think.
<_dennister> "burn in" tools? what do they do?
<dr_Willis> _dennister,  and there was some new benchmarking suite just released recently
<dr_Willis> they run the pc at high load for a long time
<_dennister> so why aren't they called benchmarking too? why a different name/description?
<patrick_> how do i configure it?
<dr_Willis> _dennister,  its not 'recording' anything.. its just making the machine work.
<dr_Willis> run memtest from grub for a few hours as a good test also.
<Tonehog> Patrick: I'm looking it up now.
<_dennister> ah, ok, and benchmarking records stats & stuff
<Tonehog> Patrick: http://ubuntu.sun.ac.za/wiki/index.php/ALSA
<_dennister> dr_Willis: i ran memtest all night on this pc...ram sticks are not the issue apparently...got to be hdd or mobo now
<dr_Willis> replace the hdd I guess.. :)  and hope its that.. replaceing the MB is a pain.
<_dennister> still getting mouse & keyboard unresponsiveness right at startup, sometimes before kubuntu even loads...kernel panics, too
<dr_Willis> sounds MBish to me....
<dr_Willis> if you are sure the ram is good.
<dr_Willis> unplug the HD. use a live cd for a bit. see it still happens
<_dennister> also crashing during livecd use
<Tonehog> Dr_Willis: couldn't it be the nvidia module?
<dr_Willis> That sounds very bad then.
<dr_Willis> Live cd is proberly not using the nvidia driver.
<_dennister> nor is it using the hdd
<Tonehog> What about ACPI?
<dr_Willis> rip it apart. :) give it a good cleaning/dusting...  check all cables.
<dr_Willis> Look for cut wires.. found an ide cable once that was cut just a little bit. by a sharp edge on the case.
<_dennister> i just rebuilt it...spotless...even optical drives were given good hour-long wet cleans
<dr_Willis> dead moths across pins is a bad thing also. :)
<dr_Willis> I would say its time to get a new MB then.. and start moving stuff over.
<dr_Willis> How old is this MB?
<_dennister> yeah...not much point in reinstalling all software on another hdd if mobo is problem
<Tonehog> Is there any benefit to using the pulseaudio drivers as opposed to using ALSA?
<_dennister> i bought it in 2004...built my son's pc then
<_dennister> luckily, because it's my son's, I'm not on a deadline
<dr_Willis> Well a few years back there was a bit of a 'issue' with some not up to spec. made capaciaters.
<dr_Willis> they could die/act weird after some time.
<_dennister> yes, i heard about that...think it was the elite/ecs group that was making these bad capacitors
<patrick_> @ dr_willis: oh yeah my Dell Optiplex fell foul to that issuer
<patrick_> *issue
<_dennister> the board itself was only used for maybe 6-8 months, then swapped for a better one, but then swapped back in after my son fried the better one, the cpu, and video card with champagne inside the box
<dr_Willis> I think i got a pc with the issue also.. it crashes on first power up.. i gotta reset.. then it boots ok.
<dr_Willis> but every power up.. it fails to see the hd.. or crashes.. or somthing odd..
<dr_Willis> hit reset.. it takes off.
<_dennister> the frying and first rebuild with linux happened last september...i got it back a few weeks ago and cpu had to be replaceed right off the bat
<dr_Willis> The most valueable part of that machine - is proberly the case/ps :)
<_dennister> not in this "case", heheheh ...case is a chemming entry level server case...snazzy and cool to look at, but soooooooo many vents and stuff it collects so much dust and other dirt in 3-6 months it's not even funny
<dr_Willis> Vents for coolness.. vs.. dust...
<dr_Willis> I got a P900 case that has a 200mm fan. and so many other fans/holes.. it may as well be totally open with a desk fan blowing onit.
<_dennister> well, the vents may be designed for coolness, but unfortunately the 4 fans also suck in the dirt along with the cool air
<osotogari> anyone have any idea how to use asoundconf to configure alsa??
<_dennister> i tried to talk my son into a better case, but he's still enamoured with this one
<Rioting_pacifist> how do i uninstall something i installed with make install
<dr_Willis> I rember these Penguin Cases from a few years back.. :) never did get one.
<dr_Willis> Rioting_pacifist,  go to the source dir  and hope that 'make uninstall' works
<dr_Willis> or hopefully it installed to /opt/ or /usr/local and you can manually remove things
<jasonago> when will be the next lts of kubuntu
<jasonago> when will be the next lts of kubuntu?
<dr_Willis> Hmm.. thats like every 3 years?
<pim> try the internet
<dr_Willis> !lts
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server.
<pim> latest is 6.06
<Hondo_Kitsune> Crud, I have to format my PC
<pim> so +3 years would make it 9.06
<dr_Willis> Latest LTS was Ubuntu Hardy.   8.04
<pim> so June 2009
<gareth_> yes but not for Kubuntu...
<gareth_> because of KDE 4...
<dr_Willis> kubuntu makes its own rules. :)
<dr_Willis> it wasent really specific. :)
<Hondo_Kitsune> some nasty bug got on it and my HDD space was dissapearing every time i restarted
<jasonago> supposed to be the Kubuntu hardy is LTS just like the ubunut version...what I can't understand is why kubuntu hardy is not LTS...
<dr_Willis> jasonago,  kde4 for one big reason
<jpds> !khardy | jasonago
<ubottu> jasonago: Kubuntu Hardy Heron expects to ship with both KDE 3 and KDE 4 as 2 separate disks. KDE 3 should be offered by shipit. The KDE 3 CD will be commercially supported for 18 months and KDE 4 will be community supported
<Jucato> dr_Willis: in this case, no. it's completely Canonical's
<Jucato> Kubuntu had not choice in the matter at all
<jasonago> is it very crucial for us to move from kde3 to kde4?
<pim> not yet
<pim> But it will be
<Jucato> "crucial"? not for a long time
<Dragnslcr> jasonago- Kubuntu 8.04 isn't LTS because KDE4 isn't ready for general use yet, and the KDE developers won't be supporting KDE3 for the 3 years that Kubuntu would need
<osotogari> is kde 4 default in kubuntu 8.04?
<jasonago> I think the kde3 people should first solve some caveats of kde3 before jumping to kde4...not unless the only solution is to debunk kde3 and adopt kde4
<Rioting_pacifist> thx dr_Willis, uninstall didnt work but all the files were listed  and in /usr/local
<Dragnslcr> osotogari- there are separate installers for KDE3 and KDE4
<Jucato> jasonago: there are no "kde3 people"
<_dennister> cases...ahhhhhhhh...i've got a lovely indwin server tower here I'm loathe to use as a server because the removable chassis is sooooo useful in my testing bench
<_dennister> *inwin...and then someone gave me two totally rad server towers that don't seem to have a name/model...but 2-3 feet high, on casters, both sides swing out...
<Jucato> jasonago: KDE 3 will continue to exist as long as someone uses it. and even then it will still be available for download always (KDE has, as far back as KDE 1.1). updates and bugfixes may or may not come in the future. no promises there
<jasonago> Jucato: ah ok thanks for that...
<jasonago> Uhm, one more thing, will kubuntu run successfully to Asus eee??? Or its better with the ubunut netbook spinoff?
<Tonehog> Clear.
<Tonehog> Oops :)
<osotogari> anyone have any idea how to use asoundconf to configure alsa??
<Tonehog> Osotogari:  http://ubuntu.sun.ac.za/wiki/index.php/ALSA
<fredthemonkey> hi its me again :D
<ronr_laptop> hi, I'm running kubuntu, the kde 4 remix, how do I configure my wireless connection? kwifimanager claims to find no networks, but there surely are a bunch of networks in reach (amongst which my, wep key secured, network to which I want to connect)
<engineer> oh not again
<fredthemonkey> :p
<engineer> ronr_laptop don't use wep
<fredthemonkey> how can i change the icon for my mp3 player on the desktop?
<fredthemonkey> because it has always the ipod icon i painted my own one and now i want to change it
<ronr_laptop> engineer: then use what? and why not?
<fredthemonkey> is there a way?
<engineer> wpa2, wep is easily crackable
<engineer> no, there's not
<jon_> neone know the solution to error 17 in grub?
<ronr_laptop> engineer: ok, that's a good reason
<engineer> jon_ http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/grub-error-guide.xml
<bardack_> hi
<ronr_laptop> engineer: and once I change the AP settings, how do I connect with kubuntu?
<engineer> !hi | bardack_
<ubottu> bardack_: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<bardack_> hi.... italian channel of ubuntu?
<dr_Willis> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<engineer> ronr_laptop the same way you did before
<bardack_> ok
<bardack_> grazie mille
<ronr_laptop> engineer: my question was how to connect in the first place :D BTW, which wpa2, wpa2 or wpa2-psk?
<engineer> wpa2-psk
<jon_> does grub not recognise reizer fs?
<engineer> of course not
<engineer> must be ext3
<engineer> that's why you keep /boot in a separate partition
<engineer> and the / in another one if you want to use reiser fs
<engineer> then /boot should be ext3 that is
<jon_> but musix(a distro) allows / on reiser
<engineer> well i don't know then
<_dennister> ok, installing "stress" package from repository
<jon_> any ways i will try ext3
<jon_> thanks
<engineer> install reiserfs-progs
<engineer> but i don't think it will help
<ncfi1013_> how do i manually edit bash startup
<_dennister> unfortunattely searching for 'burn' or any combination of that gives me optical disk burning stuff...not burn-in tools
<ronr_laptop> I'm using wpa2-psk now, but kwifimanager still won't find the network, is kwifimanager the right app the connect with?
<PhilRod> ncfi1013_: I guess you want to edit ~/.bashrc
<llutz> _dennister: cpuburn
<_dennister> yes, that one i did see...and the warning :)
<_dennister> this mobo probably isn't worth saving, but i don't have that many k6 boards here...if he was willing to plump for a pentiumd chip and new ram i have a lovely board for him
<dr_Willis> walmart.com proberly has a $200 machine thats 4x that old thing. :)
<_dennister> dr_Willis: i agree, but he's just bought a lovely $500 used laptop...he wants to use this as a multimedia server
<dr_Willis> $500 used? gesh.
<_dennister> i know...but it was one of his best friends who wanted to sell it...not that old, pretty powerful
<dr_Willis> Its amazing the power in laptops these days
<dr_Willis> Got a $800 one the other day with 4gb ram. 250gb hd..
<_dennister> that friend saved his hide during one of the worst moves from hell i've ever seen...and put him up for two weeks until the new apartment was ready
<dr_Willis> Heh heh
<patrick> i cant get this sound problem fixed
<patrick> i might just reinstall and see if that fixes it]
<_dennister> and I've experienced some baaaaaaaaad moves in my time, lol
<_dennister> ok, downloaded 'stress' and now how to use it? lol...why can't newly-installed programs show up in the menu?
<dr_Willis> _dennister,  because most likely its a cli command
<dr_Willis> !info stress
<ubottu> stress (source: stress): A tool to impose load on and stress test a computer system. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.18.9-1 (hardy), package size 19 kB, installed size 92 kB
<_dennister> yep...i actually tried that first...the results were just not apparent right away...
<_dennister> 'man stress' says 'info stress' gives you a full manual, but its in tex...so what i see is the shortest table of contents ever...lol...why can't they make manuals in good old pdf format?
<timri> I just upgraded to 8.04 and found out that smplayer has the "wrong" (non-KDE) fileopen dialog. Can I change it myself, or is smplayer not compiled with kde-support?
<_dennister> tex seems even more cryptic and hard to navigate than the man pages...i don't understand why you have to learn a whole new program just to learn how to use another one
 * timri wonders if there's a KIO slave for info (like there is for man)
<dr_Willis> TeX is impressive. :)
<dr_Willis> the man page is in TeX weird?
<timri> KInfoCenter says: yep, there is a info slave. Cool
<dr_Willis>   Texinfo is not the same as 'Tex' :)
<Jucato> timri: yes there is
<_dennister> what's so good about it?
<dr_Willis> Hmm the stress info page.. is one of the better  Info pages ive seen.
<dr_Willis> !tex
<ubottu> tex is a language for describing a document, commonly used especially for scientific publishing. Information and instructions for installing TeX and other related packages can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LaTeX
<timri> Jucato: I know, I just saw it in KInfoCenter->protocols :)
<dr_Willis> TeX is NOt the same thing as the texinfo page format :)
<dr_Willis> Many books are done with TeX
<dr_Willis> and/or LaTeX
<_dennister> ok, well i typed 'info stress' into terminal, and got virtually nothing in terms of info...googling got me more
<jon_> i changed to ext3 now error 15
<dr_Willis> _dennister,  huh? i got a rather verbose info page.
<dr_Willis> _dennister,  perhaps you dont relize that some of those text items are 'links' to other  pages
<dr_Willis> _dennister,  info stress, then use the tab key to go to the links.
<_dennister> i guessed that they were links, but there's no info as to how to access the links...ok: tab
<dr_Willis> info info
<dr_Willis> :)
<jon_> can anyone tell me a solution for grub error 15 im trying to run a just installed musix distro
<jon_> thanks
<TimS> Is there a video catalogue type application? I have a lot of videos in different folders and I want a nice way of looking at thumbnails of them all for me to find the video I want to watch.
<an0nym> Moin.
<_dennister> dr_Willis: tabbing is just hopping me around the same menu
<dr_Willis> _dennister,  its going to the 4 different  links here.
<dr_Willis> _dennister,  in konqueror do a --->  info:stress
<dr_Willis> :)
<timri> TimS: Digikam does that
<TimS> timri: For videos?
<_dennister> dr_Willis: thanks...info info in terminal just gave me another man page...lol...one manual to understand another manual to understand another manual, to make a tool work
<dr_Willis> an info page. :) not a man page.
<dr_Willis> info predated the web stuff I recall...
<dr_Willis> by a good # of years
<timri> TimS: Sure. Even Konqueror (or any app using the thumbnail kio) can show thumbnails of videos
<_dennister> ok, so never try tex info tools in terminal...in a web browser
<dr_Willis> they work fine in my xterm window :)
<TimS> Yes, but the videos are all in different folders, I want to view the all without changing videos.
<timri> TimS: "want to view the all without changing videos" does not compute
<TimS> Sorry, I want to view the tumbnails for all my videos without changing folders.
<timri> TimS: Anyway both Digikam and Konqueror (Ctrl+F) can show all files from a hierarchy in one window.
<_dennister> ok, cpu test came back fine, now "dispatching hogs" for hdd test :)
<TimS> Using search, I see what you mean, i would never have thought to do that! Brilliant.
<_dennister> i love that line..."dispatching hogs"
<timri> TimS: It gets even better: In Konquerors icon view (which is what you want) you can filter on name VERY fast (little edit box in the toolbar)
<TimS> Yeah, I like the filter box.
<_dennister> need to make a pot of coffee and have a cancer stick...bbs
<yakuzi> what's the best way to have a dual head on an ati radeon 9600pro if you know on vga is a CRT which should run on 1280x1024@85Hz, on dvi is 20" tft 1680x1050@60Hz the problem is i've clone mode...and i want as in windows extended desktop
<TimS> timri: The only slight problem is the huge search pane across the top of Konqueror.
<TimS> All I need is to search my home dir for *.avi.
<timri> TimS: use the locate IOslave like: locate:/*.avi
<timri> TimS: It has the benefit of not using the big search pane
<TimS> Anyway to limit it just to one folder?
<TimS> Well, one folder includeing sub-directories
<sharpe_uk> anyone run into problems with getting nvagp to load instead of the regular gart module on 8.04?
<timri> TimS: Hmmm... good point. Don't know though
<BluesKaj> howdy
<BluesKaj> konqueror locate:file ?
<machiel> 'list
<engineer> TimS find ~TimS -name "filename" -print
<TimS> Needs to be inside a GUI :(
<corentin> helo
<TimS> Anyway, need some lunch.
<dennister> lol...hdd stress crashed pc...will try to replace hdd first
<dennister> BluesKaj: don't you ever want to move to ireland or someting from canada?
<BluesKaj> Hi dennister , hmm ...why do you ask ?
<dennister> all of our isp's are doing the comcast fraud now...crtc will probably let them do it, too, and now with bill c-61...
<dennister> handing over our tech rights to any corporation who wants to put a drm lock on...
<dennister> we pay more for everything, the us dumps all the bad hardware on us...
<dennister> there's absolutely no competition in canada...they're all colluding to rip us off
<BluesKaj> yeah, sympatico admits to bit shaping , so I called them about it and threatened to go cable. They said , oh we just do it in the cities. :P
<negativ> i'm lucky not living in America, i see...
<dennister> lol...and you can't even go to a competitor now because bell is throttling all its wholesalers' cutomers, too
<BluesKaj> I'm out in the boonies here, 5K souls with Hispeed dsl , which hasn't slowed down at all.
<BluesKaj> err 5k ppl in my town that is
<dennister> negativ: yes, and canada is worse in some respects, especially with harper's conservatives handing over our laws to american corps...they only thing we have over americans is good public health care
<pranavdangwal> hey
<dennister> lol..._dennister has only now left...i shut down that crashing pc 5 minutes ago
<patrick> ok reinstalled Kubuntu and sound is now working
<patrick> we will see if it still works when i update my packages
<negativ> dennister: you have big connection timeouts...
<sharpe_uk> ok Im stumped, I blacklisted agpgart and amd64_agp I set Option "NvAGP" "1" in xorg.conf, dmesg doesnt show any errors and shows the nvidia module been loaded and lsmod after a clean boot shows agpgart 1 nvidia
<sharpe_uk> yet cat /proc/driver/nvidia/agp/status still shows disabled :|
<sharpe_uk> anyone have any idea's what I('ve inevitably) missed?
<dennister> any irish shamrocks in the channel? any chance a disabled pensioner frp, canada can move over to your country and live off your equivalent of the dole? ? heheheh
<BluesKaj> dennister, if BCE gets sold to the Ontario Teachers Pension Fund and their american partner then it's vulnerable to a took over, then split up and assets sold off like that Icahn predator is trying with Yahoo.
<dennister> you mean there's hope for bell being dismantled? it deserves it, u know
<BluesKaj> err takeover
<negativ> bye-bye guys...
<BluesKaj> yup agreed , dennister
<dennister> of course, their biggest asset is their monopoly over all phone lines in the country...and anyone buying that asset will have the same power as bell
<dennister> and will use the same underhanded, fraudulent practices...just like rogers and every other isp does
<dennister> anyway...i guess i'm tired of that topic...it's in the hands of these blasted conservatives and their hired henchmen...and the liberals will not bring them down because stephan dion is a total wimp and doesn't want an eletion, either
<BluesKaj> thing is , there will be a lot of yelling about monopolies by the crtc, if BCE is taken over.Right now Bell has the CRTC in it's grasp cuz their both to blame for this situation.
<dennister> yep...there's a bit of hope because crtc's head is now speaking up for net neutrality...but i'm not going to hold my breath
<dennister> <------------going back to rebuilding that pc
<dennister> swap hdd first, then install gutsy, then dist-upgrade to hardy
<dennister> if that doesn't solve the probs, then its swapping the mobo
<dennister> both are a lot of work, but i don't think there's any way around it...not going to make an unstable system stable with software
<dennister> ttyl pps
<timri> sharpe_uk: I dont know what you're trying to achieve, but iirc some of these things are case sensitive ("NVAgp")
<ubuntu> How can I downgrade my Ubuntu?
<ubuntu> I want to downgrade Hardy to Gutsy.
<archlix> why do you want to do that ubuntu
<vecciora> archlix: Because I want to use 7.10 repository.
<sharpe_uk> timri, Ive formatted it case wise exactly as it is in the docs
<yakuzi> is there anyone who knows how to get dual head working on an ati card with the restriceted drivers? i've clone mode now and i want extended desktop, is it needed to change xorg.conf?
<sharpe_uk> >timri, it looks like I need to modify grub to force it not to load the agpgart module by default
<timri> sharpe_uk: ah, ok. In any case, the very fact that you have the  /proc/driver/nvidia/agp/ directory is a good sign
<sharpe_uk> never had these problems on slackware (and grub is something I dont know much about (always preferred lilo))
<vecciora> I think it's the time to backup my /home.
<timri> vecciora: Try to google for "apt pinning"
<vecciora> timri: Okay.
<dr_Willis> !pin
<ubottu> pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<sharpe_uk> >timri, irritating becuase on this chipset nvagp is significantly better :|
<BluesKaj> timri, maybe a judicious sources.list edit to hardy sources would have helped
<BluesKaj> downgrading cuz the sources are gutsy seems unproductive to me
<timri> BluesKaj: Sorry, that was in response to...?
<BluesKaj> apt pinning
<timri> BluesKaj: ah, ok. "<vecciora> archlix: Because I want to use 7.10 repository." lead me to suggest that
<timri> Anyone here using smplayer on Hardy ?
<freddan> greetings all
<BluesKaj> sometimes ppl like vecciora, have to be queried a bit more about their goals in order to help them than just giving a quick answer.
<john_> hi, does anyone have that link that explains how to upgrade to kde4 beta
<john_> oops meant to ask that in #kde
<BluesKaj> john_, http://blog.nixternal.com/2008.06.05/hardy-kde-41-beta-1-completed/
<john_> ah that was the one BluesKaj, thanks
<BluesKaj> np
<john_> is beta 2 out yet?
<BluesKaj> yes john_, id you follow the sources.list edits in the tutorial, and sudo apt-get update, you'll get the upgrade to beta 2
<BluesKaj> if
<john_> right, i was about to ask if that was the case
<sigma_12> which desktop environment does intrepid alpha one use?
<sourcemaker> #kubuntu-kde4
<psyco> eek I need help.
<psyco> I can't eject my cd drive.
<dr_Willis> be sure all processes are not using it
<dr_Willis> cd out of /media/cdrom, close any apps  and so on
<JdGordon> is there a known issue trying to run the 8.04-kde iso in vkm? (amd64)
<JdGordon> it keeps trying to start X and then looks like it crashes out as soon as the deskotp loads
<psyco> When I unmoint or eject : http://pastebin.com/m37ecc1fc
<yakuzi> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<JdGordon> grr... ctrl-alt-backspace killed the wrong X :p
<john_> what is people's preferred irc client here?
<john_> i usually use xchat but i'm trying out konversation as this is a fresh install
<thierry> konversation
<psyco> dr_Willis: I dont know how to close those arguments http://pastebin.com/m37ecc1fc
<psyco> konversation
<dkkong> My sound just stopped working in hardy. I just checked the Info Center and it says my soundcard isn't detected even though it was working.
<nitin> hello
<john_> hi
<nitin> john: i installed firefox 3 on my gutsy, but when i start it, it is in offline mode. how to fix it?
<nitin> john: it always starts in offline mode, is there a way to prevent this.
<sigma_12> why doesnt elisa work in kubuntu?
<BluesKaj> dkkong, updates?
<timri> nitin: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox-3.0/+bug/191889
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 191889 in firefox-3.0 "[MASTER] "Offline Mode" feature fails to detect proper online state for networks that are managed outside of network manager." [Medium,In progress]
<dkkong> BluesKaj: , not that I've done recently
<BluesKaj> dkkong, try,  lspci | grep audio ..look for the audio controller
<dkkong> BluesKaj: I get nothing from that command
<BluesKaj> dkkong, ok, cat /proc/asound/cards
<dkkong> BluesKaj: cat: /proc/asound/cards: No such file or directory
<nitin> what is tcl
<odi_> script language
<odi_> amsn is using tcl / zk ;)
<odi_> *tk
<BluesKaj> dkkong, does ' lspci ' give any clue about audio of any kind ?
<dkkong> BluesKaj: No, it used to, but no longer does
<nitin> i need to compile scid. i have downloaded the bz2 file. and when i typed ./configure, it asks to install tcl
<odi_> type sudo apt-get install tcl8.5
<BluesKaj> dkkong, do you have a pci or onboard card ?..should have asked this first
<odi_> and the dev package!
<dkkong> BluesKaj: Onboard Intel Sound
<BluesKaj> !Intelaudio
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about intelaudio
<BluesKaj> !intel
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about intel
<BluesKaj> I know there's an issue with some intel souncards
<dkkong> From an update, or from the start?
<BluesKaj> both
<BluesKaj> dkkong, laptop?
<pim> What's a good musicplayer for linux?
<dkkong> BluesKaj: Deskto
<dkkong> p
<BluesKaj> amarok
<nitin> odi: you mean sudo apt-get install linux-kernel-devel?
<geek> pim: i like kopete. personallt
<geek> *amarok
<pim> :P
<geek> sorry, distracted
<odi_> nitin: no, the tcl devel package, try "sudo apt-get install build-essential tcl8.5 tcl8.5-dev"
<yakuzi> can anyone help me with setting up dual head on ati card? i've the idea i need to adjust the xorg.conf file so i've two sections for screen etc but i've no idea how
<Armagguedes> hey
<Armagguedes> can someone name me an alternative for Dreamweaver (does it even run on wine)?
<_EmuK> hey
<geek> Armagguedes: kompozer IIRC...
<Armagguedes> cool
<_EmuK> Can anyone tell me if there is a opensource look a like from flash MX ?
<Filipp> Armagguedes: I think wine was designed for Dreamweaver
<geek> i might have spelled it wrong, its a fork of NVU
<Armagguedes> yeah its KompoZer alright
<Armagguedes> ok cheers geek Filipp
<Armagguedes> i'm gonna see if i can make due with komp
<patrick> hello all, how do i get kde 4?
<Armagguedes> if not, i'll default to wine+dreamweaver
<Dr_willis_> !kde4 | patrick
<ubottu> patrick: KDE 4.0.5 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. Packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.5.php - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<nitin> how to fix bug?
<patrick> thanks
<odi_> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-kde4-desktop
<BluesKaj> dkkong, make sure linux-restricted-modules and kubuntu-restricted-extras are installed.
<nitin> if a bug in program is fixed, then should i upgrade the program to fix it or is there any other way?
<geek> nitin: yes
<tekstacy> Where does Kontact store the addressbook?
<nitin> geek: i have my pendrive connected to my pc now, but when i right click on its icon, there is no ' remove safely option'. can i unplug it directly.
<geek> nitin: you could either use the umount command, or just make sure no writing is going on
<nitin> geek: i managed it, i used umount command, and then i right clicked on the icon and there was 'safely remove option'
<geek> cool
<tue> Hey! i somehow managed to mess up my wireless connection information, ie. knetworkmanager start up, but with status: "No active devices". By doing sudo wlanassistant i can connect normally. So what i basically would like to do is to throw out all my network configurations and reinstall, since i know the defaults work. How is that possible?
<tue> ie something like dpkg --reconfigure <everything related to the wireless>
<knulfine> !de
<ubottu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<frothir> in kopete i get a message that im inactive and connected every 10s, damm irritating, anyone knows how to turn it off?
<frothir> anybody?
<[GuS]> Hi Guys.. I wanted to ask, why there is no Qt4.4 phonon on repositories? I only see KDE phonon libs only...
<joker_> can enny one help me config my vido card to work on the tv??
<joker_> dose ennyone  know how to set up a grafics card to run 2 moniters??pleas
<patrick> Hi Kaffine seems to be stuck in an endless loop when trying to install a codec pack which is already installed
<joker_> can i get a lil help to figure out how to get voice on  the chat roomes??pleas im new on linux
<eagles0513875> is there a way i can make my kde layout of the k menu look like that of windows vista
<eagles0513875> anyone know how i can make my start menu look like this http://www.xpde.com/shots/startmenu.png
<BluesKaj> joker_, no voice on freenode
<eagles0513875> BluesKaj: whoooooooooooooh
<dkkong> I couldn't get my onboard soundcard to detect, so I turned it off in the bios and installed a PCI card. The card is detected via lspci, but still no sound. Help?
<eagles0513875> BluesKaj: any idea how i can get my machine looking like http://www.xpde.com/shots/startmenu.png
<jussi01> dkkong: asoundconf -list then asoundconf set-default-card <cardname-here>
<BluesKaj> eagles0513875, yeah use windows xp pro :)
<dkkong> jussi01: The -list just gives me a usage guide
<eagles0513875> BluesKaj: never
<dkkong> asoundconf set-default-card
<eagles0513875> BluesKaj: i wanna trick people im using xp by making my install look like it
<BluesKaj> well, eagles0513875 that's what it looks like to me
<dkkong> Nvm, it's just not listing the card
<jussi01> dkkong: sorry, should be asoundconf list
<jussi01> no -
<eagles0513875> BluesKaj: doesnt the big x bottom left give it away that its not lol
<dkkong> Yup, but it doesn't list the card at all
<BluesKaj> eagles0513875, not to ppl who know little about linux
<jussi01> dkkong: is it there in lspci ?
<phoenixx> hey, can someone help me with my tv card(saa7134 chip) ?
<dkkong> jussi01: Yes
<eagles0513875> BluesKaj: i know
<eagles0513875> but where i am alot of people dont know much about linux
<jussi01> dkkong: could you give the lspci line about it?
<dkkong> 04:04.0 Multimedia audio controller: Creative Labs SB Audigy LS
<jussi01> dkkong: weird, that should definately work out of the box
 * jussi01 has an audigy2
<BluesKaj> eagles0513875, then you won't have any probs hiding the fact that your desktop is not XP
<eagles0513875> exactly
<dkkong> jussi01: That's where I was lost too. It autodetected and ran on the last PC I had it in running hardy
<eagles0513875> BluesKaj: someone in offtopic said its xfce desktop
<jussi01> dkkong: something wrong with your setup then
<BluesKaj> eagles0513875, dunno , could be
<patrick> Hi Kaffine seems to be stuck in an endless loop when trying to install a codec pack which is already installed
<dkkong> dmesg seems to be clear, I guess a reinstall is in the future
<BluesKaj> dkkong, check in adept for linux-sound-base
<dkkong> BluesKaj: Check for installation, or install it?
<BluesKaj> both
<dkkong> BluesKaj: It's installed
<kowalczykb> a
<BluesKaj> dkkong, and alsa-base is installed ?
<phoenixx> hey, i installed a package called ntlm_auth and now my media players doesn't work rigth (no sound and/or no video)! is there any realationship?
<dkkong> BluesKaj: It's installed too
<phoenixx> #ubuntu-de
<BluesKaj> dkkong, try ,  asoundconf set-default-card "Creative Labs SB Audigy LS"
<dkkong> BluesKaj: Still nothing
<BluesKaj> yeah dkkong , you prolly won't know until you check alsamixer in the terminal
<dkkong> BluesKaj: alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such device
<patrick> Hi Kaffine seems to be stuck in an endless loop when trying to install a codec pack which is already installed
<BluesKaj> patrick, which codec pack ?
<patrick> it doesnt say on the pop up window
<patrick> seems that it only happens on certain files
<patrick> and those which i try to play over my network
<andyho623> can someone tell me real quick how to input my ip address in kde4, I forgot how! LOL! thx!!
<FFForever> can u guys help me figure out why ff hangs at the end and gmail won't load?
<BluesKaj> patrick, describe your network
<john_> how are you supposed to know what version of pidin is in adept
<john_> it doesn't give a version number
<hws> 我想把rearplayer11卸载，该怎么办阿？
<scyth> I'm having problems with installing kubuntu 8.04. My graph card is NVIDIA 6600 PCIe. It's a known issue... so.. when trying to start the installation, my computer freezes and I have to do a hard-reset. This happens when trying to start the X, so the driver is not working correctly
<scyth> I had this problem a year and a half ago, but I managed to "ctrl+c" kdm on boot, and reconfigure the defoult xorg.conf... but I can't do this now
<scyth> any other ideas ?
<althair> Salut !
<eagles0513875> scyth: i have one and it works fine with gutsy havent tried hardy cuz i currently dont have access to the machine
<eagles0513875> scyth: i would try boot into single user mode and reconfig the xorg
<scyth> eagles0513875, ok, will try it
<eagles0513875> scyth: that will take you into cli only btw no x no kdm no nothing that should give you a chance to reconfigure
<scyth> yeah
<scyth> I know I have to change "nv" to "vesa" in order to work
<eagles0513875> scyth: thats weird though cuz on gutsy didnt have to change anything
<eagles0513875> then again i have not been on that machine since december
<scyth> I've tried gutsy also .. but no luck
<scyth> it's an old problem with nvidia
<scyth> it's not ubuntu's fault... I only wanted a way to edit xorg.conf in a simple maneer
<scyth> bbl
<d1os_mio> kubuntu rulez
<tue> hm. im getting the following error when installing compiz-kde: compiz-kde: Depends: compiz-core (= 1:0.7.4-0ubuntu6) but 1:0.7.4-0ubuntu7 is to be installed
<SebNaitsabes> any virtualbox users in here?  ideally the cloused source version.  since that's the one that has USB suppourt
<tue> any ideas on how i could resolve this?
<tue> I mean, force it to ignore this dependency or something.
<dkkong> 				
<eml> Hey, what package do I need for k3b to convert mp3s into wav?
<jussi01> eml: soundkonverter does that iirc
<eml> Does it work as a library/plugin for k3b also?
<jussi01> no
<eml> I'm looking for something like that
<eml> I was here with the same issue about a month ago, can't remember the package's name though :P
<psyco> Hello, how do I mount a CD with "- mount the CD/DVD without the 'unhide' option. "
<john_> how do i configure kwin's desktop effect?
<kisbojler> sziasztok
<kisbojler> senki?
<tue> hey, how can i use apt to download a deb package? ie. i want to use dpkg --force-depends, and thus i need the deb file.
<crimsun_> tue: depends on what you mean by "apt".
<tue> well, for example, apt-get install -d compiz-kde would do the trick, where it not that compiz-kde has broken dependencies and thus apt-get wont download it.
<andyho623> can someone help me figure out why my other box can't connect to the internet? I've already edited /etc/network/interfaces and /etc/resolv.conf and restarted networking, but I get a fail on it.. I dont get it.. should be workin..
<crimsun_> tue: both apt-get and aptitude are capable of downloading (but not installing) packages as long as the packages reside in deb sources in your apt cache
<tue> crimsun_: yah, but it fails, since the package of compiz-kde is buggy (i think)
<crimsun_> tue: so you want to use aptitude download compiz-kde
<tue> crimsun_: thanks
<tue> crimsun_: Do you know anything about where i should report this error?  i mean in the compiz-kde package.
<ncfi1013_> i uninstalled compiz but i still have to run "kwin --replace & killall compiz compiz.real" every time i log in or else my window borders are messed up and i have no system tray. i have deleted all compiz and emerald settings files that i could find and have set the session to load aclean session on startup but nothing seems to help
<asobi> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<ncfi1013_> I uninstalled compiz but I still have to run “kwin –replace & killall compiz compiz.real” every time I log in or else my window borders are messed up and I have no system tray. I have deleted all compiz and emerald settings files I could find and have set up the session to load a clean session on startup but nothing seems to help
<andyho623> ﻿well I think I mighta found some info.. just ran sudo dhclient eth0 and it came back with DHCPDISCOVER on etho0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 7 and a few more.. and then.. No DHCPOFFERS recived. No working leases in persistent databse - sleeping. Any clues how to fix this?? I'm pretty sure it should be 255.255.255.0
<ShadowKnight> Hey all.
<ActionParsnip> hey all
<ncfi1013_> I uninstalled compiz but I still have to run “kwin –replace & killall compiz compiz.real” every time I log in or else my window borders are messed up and I have no system tray. I have deleted all compiz and emerald settings files I could find and have set up the session to load a clean session on startup but nothing seems to help
<aborym> How do I specify a password when I mount an nfs share? it says reason given by server: Permission denied
<ActionParsnip> ncfi1013_: kde4 or kde3?
<ncfi1013_> kde3
<ActionParsnip> aborym: you need to use sudo
<aborym> ActionParsnip: I did
<ActionParsnip> ncfi1013_: put a bash script in .kde/Autostart
<ActionParsnip> aborym: users cannot mount, make sure the user you are accessing nfs has access to the share
<ncfi1013_> how do i do that. you have go real slow with me. im new to this
<ActionParsnip> ncfi1013_: yuo'll need #!/bin/bash at the start followed by the usual line you execute. put an & at the end of the command
<ActionParsnip> ncfi1013_: in ~/.kde/Autostart add any text file you want
<ActionParsnip> ncfi1013_: add the 2 lines, it will run it when you log on
<ActionParsnip> ncfi1013_: glad one more person has realised how worthless compiz is
<ActionParsnip> Guest59698: logging on as root is the worst idea ever
<frothir> !Gnash
<ubottu> An open source flash replacement.  It is still beta software. For current status or for more info http://www.gnu.org/software/gnash/
<ShadowKnight> Guest59698: just type sudo before you run the command.
<ShadowKnight> Hi ActionParsnip.
<ActionParsnip> hi ShadowKnight
<ActionParsnip> ShadowKnight: more root idiots eh
<ShadowKnight> Yeah.
<ActionParsnip> ShadowKnight: but i dont like restricted system access :(
<ActionParsnip> ;)
<ShadowKnight> Whoops, I just typed rm -r /* in my command line!
<uwe__> hey guys, someone knows how to compile?
<ShadowKnight> Kidding, kidding.
<ShadowKnight> uwe__: usually, just run ./configure
<ActionParsnip> uwe__: read the readme in the source
<ShadowKnight> uwe__: then make
<ShadowKnight> uwe__:  then make install
<ActionParsnip> uwe__: you'll need build-essentials
<uwe__> it says all the time gtk+ 2.4 not found
<uwe__> by running configure
<ActionParsnip> uwe__: thats because its a gnome app
<ShadowKnight> uwe__: run synaptic and install gtk+ 2.4 -dev
<aborym> ActionParsnip, how do I do that? I don't see any option to give permission to users
<aborym> ActionParsnip where do I set that?
<ActionParsnip> aborym: what system is the share on?
<ActionParsnip> aborym: winslow or linux?
<aborym> fedora
<uwe__> I'm using kubuntu, synaptic will still work?
<ShadowKnight> uwe__: yes.
<ActionParsnip> aborym: you using samba?
<aborym> yeah, samba works fine
<uwe__> gtk+ 2.4 doesn't exist T_T
<ActionParsnip> uwe__: use cli and use autocomplete
<ActionParsnip> !samba | aborym
<ubottu> aborym: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<aborym> I know what samba is. I'm asking about NFS
<ShadowKnight> !ubottu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #kubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<ActionParsnip> aborym: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/nfs-server-and-client-configuration-in-ubuntu.html
<ActionParsnip> aborym: looking good?
<aborym> I tried that. It doesn't say anything about user/password
<uwe__> sorry somebody needed my help!
<ActionParsnip> aborym: i always use samba as a standard interface
<ActionParsnip> aborym: id google round bro
<uwe__> so I have to install cli-common?
<ActionParsnip> uwe__: what for?
<uwe__> <ActionParsnip> uwe__: use cli and use autocomplete
<aborym> Yeah but I have a linux based media player which supports both samba and NFS, but streaming over samba performs like crap so I wanna test NFS
<aborym> It says in the manual that NFS will work much better
<ActionParsnip> uwe__: yeah use sudo apt-get install lib and press tab to autocomplete, then narrow it down
<ActionParsnip> aborym: maybe you could tweak your client to cache more video, if its over wireless at any point then it sucks anyway, wifi is shit sloqw
<ActionParsnip> slow*
<aborym> No, it is over wired ethernet. It's slightly sluggish when streaming 1080p videos over samba
<ActionParsnip> aborym: try telling your apps to cahce more before playing
<aborym> So I thought I'll transfer files over samba and NFS between my fedora and ubuntu laptops, and see if there's any difference in speed
<uwe__> T_T
<szakulec> how do I do a quick & dirty creation of a .deb?
<uwe__> I'm totally lost... where I have to type those lines in synaptic
<ActionParsnip> uwe__: you dont, open konsole and type in there
<EagleScreen> szakulec using pbuild is the faster
<uwe__> I tried there too but nothing happened
<ActionParsnip> uwe__: sudo apt-get install <some package>
<uwe__> some package?
<ActionParsnip> uwe__: well replace that with what you need
<ActionParsnip> uwe__: let me get it for you
<ActionParsnip> sudo apt-get install gnome-libs
<uwe__> there are over hundert packages which starts with gtk, I have no idea which is the right one
<uwe__> oh
<ActionParsnip> uwe__: use tab to autocomplete so you know its right
<slow-motion> hi
<ActionParsnip> !hi | slow-motion
<ubottu> slow-motion: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<uwe__> if I press tab it says there are over 32000 different packages...
<WildChild7> hello there. Can anyone tell me how to figure out what's the name of cdrom ?
<ActionParsnip> WildChild7: try mount in konsole
<ActionParsnip> uwe__: try gnome-libs
<ActionParsnip> uwe__: id try finding a kde equivelant
<WildChild7> ActionParsnip: /dev/sr0 on /media/ATONEMENT type iso9660 (ro,nosuid,nodev,uid=1000)
<WildChild7> ActionParsnip: so the devuce bane us /dev/sr0 ?
<ShadowKnight> uwe_: you may find it easier just to search for the package using synaptic. ActionParsnip, quit confusing him with the command line.
<ActionParsnip> uwe___: it might be libgtk2.0-common
<ShadowKnight> Actually, it probably ends in -dev if he wants to compile.
<ActionParsnip> ShadowKnight: yeah, im not too versed with gnome libs, they are silly
<uwe__> that's already install but I need a gtk with the version 2.4
<uwe__> not lower
<uwe__> anyway thanks for helping me, I think there's no possibility to install it...
<ShadowKnight> uwe_: search for gtk 2.4 in synaptic. If you have the hardy repositories activated, it should come up.
<uwe__> even with the search tool I'm just getting weird package names
<uwe__> anyway thanks again, I'll stop to try for now
<ShadowKnight> Okay. Compiling is a bit hard. What were you trying to compile?
<uwe__> gens
<ShadowKnight> gens?
<ShadowKnight> !gens
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gens
<ShadowKnight> ah. I see.
<uwe__> it's an emulating program for the sega mega drive, I wanted to listen some backgroundmusic from a old game
<ShadowKnight> I see. The website has only dos versions though?
<ShadowKnight> What were you compiling?
<uwe__> a linux version of gens
<uwe__> there is no dos version, just for windows and linux
<ShadowKnight> I mean hole-in-the-wall when I say dos.
<ShadowKnight> it seems there is a package for it. Dgen , it's called.
<uwe__> I tried dgen currently
<ShadowKnight> And?
<uwe__> same thing, failed by compiling
<uwe__> checking how to run the C preprocessor... gcc -E
<uwe__> checking for c++... no
<uwe__> checking for g++... no
<uwe__> checking for gcc... gcc
<uwe__> checking whether the C++ compiler (gcc  ) works... no
<uwe__> configure: error: installation or configuration problem: C++ compiler cannot create executables.
<uwe__> uwe@uwe-desktop:~/Desktop/dgen-sdl-1.23$
<ShadowKnight> Well, this is a package, so you don't need to compile it.
<uwe__> oh
<ShadowKnight> type this into Konsole : sudo apt-get install dgen
<uwe__> hoe did you know that I don't have to install it?
<uwe__> how*
<ShadowKnight> Packages install themselves. No compliling is needed.
<ShadowKnight> now, I just installed it myself. If you type dgen into Konsole after you install it, it'll give you commands that you can run roms with.
<sigma_12> !info dgen
<ubottu> dgen (source: dgen): Sega Genesis/MegaDrive emulator. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.23-9 (hardy), package size 233 kB, installed size 1056 kB
<ShadowKnight> and if you type man dgen, it's give you the manual page.
<ShadowKnight> *it'll
<uwe__> it seems it's wokring... I think
<uwe__> thanks for explaining :D
<uwe__> really, thank you very much
<uwe__> it's impossible to find those sound files from an unkown game like that
<ShadowKnight> you're welcome.
<extrallli> can anyone suggest how to config mod_evasive + mod_security to prevent bruteforce .htacesss password hacking???
<ShadowKnight> uwe__:  just know that it's a lot less hassle to look for packages in the repositories than to compile from source. Try it yourself next time!
<nair> Hi everybody. Does anyone have any tip to speed up internet connection? I have disabled ipv6 module and the connection is really very slow considering I'm on a 1Mbps Adsl.
<ShadowKnight> Hmm... Now that I've installed the emulator... I suppose I won't be sued if I download ten year old Sega roms... muhahahah.
<mercuree> gotta love amarok! http://www.spirithostonline.com/images/snapshot1.png
<nicolasssss> hola alguien puede ayudarme?
<nicolasssss> hello some body help me?? i have a problem for install kubuntu with apic
<nicolasssss> pleasee!! por favorr!!
<ShadowKnight> nicolasssss: what is apic?
<nicolasssss> the command noapic
<nicolasssss> if i not write this command in the kernel start command my screen paint black color
<nicolasssss> you can help me?
<ShadowKnight> nicolasssss: I'm sorry, I don't know anything about that.
<nicolasssss> i have a gforce 6100 on board
<munk_> can someone help me with vmware? i need to configure it and i get some errors when i try
<dwidmann> ShadowKnight: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Apic
<dr_Willis> !vmware | munk_
<ubottu> munk_: VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player", only for Feisty and Edgy), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. Instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<munk_> dr_Willis, it doesnt work on the last version?
<dr_Willis> I belive there are some issues with hardy and vmware at this time.
<dr_Willis> I use virtualbox mainly now a days.
<iwagne> salut tlm
<madmax_> i am finshed to download alternative kubuntu , now how can i do OEM Kubuntu?
<Armagguedes> does anyone know of a cellphone compatible with KDE (specifically kaddressbook), so i can import/export contacts?
<madmax_> i am finshed to download alternative kubuntu , now how can i do OEM Kubuntu?
<jussi01> Armagguedes: I am fairly sure the n95 does
<ShadowKnight> bbl everyone
<Armagguedes> jussi01, anything from sony-ericson?
<jussi01> !away > SKnight-away
<ubottu> SKnight-away, please see my private message
<jussi01> Armagguedes: sorry, no idea about sony ericson
<jussi01> !portables | Armagguedes this may help
<ubottu> Armagguedes this may help: Guides for smartphones and portable devices can be found here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/
<Armagguedes> cool mate
<Armagguedes> cheers
<madmax_> i am finshed to download alternative kubuntu , now how can i do OEM Kubuntu?
<madmax_> i am finshed to download alternative kubuntu , now how can i do OEM Kubuntu?
<madmax_> i am finshed to download alternative kubuntu , now how can i do OEM Kubuntu?
<madmax_> i am finshed to download alternative kubuntu , now how can i do OEM Kubuntu?
<pim_> !rules|madmax_
<ubottu> madmax_: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<jussi01> ShadowKnight-awa: please dont
 * geek also seems to think madmax_\s question makes no sense
<ShadowKnight-awa> Sorry, just testing the command.
<ShadowKnight-awa> last time
<madmax_> sorry
<geek> madmax_: however the answer to your question is on the wiki, if i understand it properly
<geek> madmax_: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuOEMInstaller
<aldo_> hello
<jussi01> hi
<dragon_> good afternoon everyone
<dragon_> does anyone know where I can fide a program that hides my ip for ubuntu (ie peerguardian)
<ben_> hi
<ben_> hello
<dragon_> hello ben
<ben_> any one speak french?
<romunov> niet
<ben_> quelqun parle francais
<ubuntu> hi
<geek> ben_: there's a french channel...
<jussi01> !fr | ben_
<ubottu> ben_: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<ben_> any girl here
<ubuntu> is there any polisch chanel ?
<jussi01> !pl
<ubottu> Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<geek> ben_: its the internet, where men are men, women are women, and little girls, FBI agents
<ubuntu> no, women are men :P
<ben_> geek can you traduct that
<jussi01> !ot
<ubottu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<geek> ben_: nope
<geek> ubuntu: my bad, jetlag
<ben_> i dont speak very well english
<jussi01> ben_: use the french channel then
<ubuntu> anyone know how to recovery lost partition ?
<ubuntu> recover *
<snova> how was the partition lost?
<dwidmann> ubuntu: try testdisk
<ubuntu> dont laugh... i connect new drive and all data dissaperd ...
<ubuntu> i realy don't know how :|
<snova> neither do i.
<ubuntu> k
<SKnight-away> Back.
<snova> when did you discover (or how) it was missing?
<SKnight-away> Who's watching the Euro final?
<jussi01> SKnight-away: did you read the pm from the bot
<geek> ubuntu: testdisk
<SKnight-away> Yes?
<jussi01> !ot | SKnight-away
<ubottu> SKnight-away: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<SKnight-away> I used away and back.
<sourcemaker> #kopete
<ubuntu> i'm looking this testdisk
<jussi01> SKnight-away: which client are you using?
<snova> ubuntu: it might not really be gone. maybe you just can't access it
<SKnight-away> Well, yes, you don't want me to change it, so I don't.
<SKnight-away> That's what it's set to.
<SKnight-away> Hang on.
<snova> ubuntu: what filesystem was on it? how did you find out it was gone?
<ubuntu> snowa: ext3 ant xfs and hmm, system isn't loading and fdisk -l (live CD) says that there isn't any partitions
<snova> ubuntu: well, i don't know much about fdisk
<snova> ubuntu: but are you trying to boot from it?
<ubuntu> snowa: ther's no parition tables on hdd
<snova> ubuntu: well, i was hoping it was just a mistake
<snova> ubuntu: (please spell my nick correctly, V not W, though it doesn't mean anything)
<jussi01> !tab | ubuntu
<ubottu> ubuntu: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<ubuntu> oh, sorry :)
<snova> ubuntu: it's not important
<snova> ubuntu: what is hdd?
<snova> ubuntu: i can't find it
<ubuntu> woohoo, testdisk worked
<snova> ubuntu: any good news?
<ubuntu> all data are back
<snova> ubuntu: huh. i wonder what happened.
<Red_Wraith> Okay, settings all fixed.
<ubuntu> snova: i know what, mu PC hate me :D
<Red_Wraith> I'm ShadowKnight, btw. It seems someone registered my nick within the past hour. ><
<snova> Red_Wraith: really? /whois doesn't report anything.
<Red_Wraith> Well, I had problems logging in as ShadowKnight.
<ubuntu> k, brb i'll check can i boot my PC
<Red_Wraith> Kept asking for a password.
<snova> Red_Wraith: hmm. which client?
<Red_Wraith> Konversation
<snova> Red_Wraith: oh, so am i.
<Red_Wraith> anyway, so I went all the way and registered this one.
<snova> Red_Wraith: try /nick ShadowKnight anyway, unless you already have
<szakulec> if you know the password, switch to the Ubuntu IRC tab, and type /msg NickServ identify password
<Red_Wraith> No, apparently changing your name here pisses certain people off.
<Red_Wraith> I don't know the password, someone ELSE registered it.
<szakulec> unless someone got your password, the only other way to get the account is to have it lapse after 2 months, and someone asks for it
<Red_Wraith> I didn't have a password. ShadowKnight was unregistered.
<dwidmann> perhaps someone saw it, decided they liked it, and decided to use it??
<Red_Wraith> I guess so.
<Red_Wraith> Hmm. Nice victory for Spain... Who else saw the final?
<jussi01> Red_Wraith: #kubuntu-offtopic please
<Red_Wraith> Mmm. Vigilant ops today.
<Red_Wraith> So, is it worth it to get the KDE4 beta?
<dwidmann> ooh, seems Blizzard has announced Diablo 3
<dwidmann> Red_Wraith: jussio1 is vigilant every day.
<jussi01> Please!
<snova> i tried installing kde4, but i got wierd results
<dwidmann> Red_Wraith: and yes, it's worth grabbing the KDE4 beta
<snova> mostly graphics related
<Red_Wraith> Is the only improvement the eye-candy?
<dwidmann> Red_Wraith: improvement over which version of KDE? 3.x? Well, the interface is definitely a bit nicer .... some of the apps are more functional, some less so. Most of it seems to be stabilizing with the 4.1 beta2.
<snova> i think it should be left to improve for know, or the applications at least. quite a few of my favorite programs are trying to port. i think it's best left until they finish and stabilize.
<Red_Wraith> Mmm... I guess I'll hold off a bit. I had enough trouble getting my graphics card to work in my current setup.
<dwidmann> snova: Intrepid will be KDE4 only I think .... however, apps that don't have a KDE4 port will have the KDE3 version included.
<Red_Wraith> When does intrepid come out?
<dwidmann> In about 4 months.
<snova> oh good.
<szakulec> here's how to decide if you'd like KDE 4.1: if you like being ahead of the curve, and know that IT'S NOT A clone of KDE 3.5x, and are willing to accept more features for *slightly* less stability, then do it
<ubuntu> All glory to the TestDisk :)
<dwidmann> ubuntu: glad to hear that it worked for you ... it has saved my butt a few times in the past too :)
<Red_Wraith> Damn. I just installed 8.04 from 6.04 with about 14 hours of pain, and now another distro comes out? ergh...
<dwidmann> Red_Wraith: every 6 months.
<geek> LOL
<Red_Wraith> I hope it's more stable than Hardy.
<snova> i'm still using 7.08 for now.
<Red_Wraith> It was the week of hell till I got it to work right.
<ubuntu> me to
<dwidmann> Guess I can't comment, I've found Hardy pretty stable ...
<geek> dwidmann: its entirely likely someone would have a port, if they liked it
<Red_Wraith> Oh well, I gained a lot of valuable linux experience.
<sourcemaker> #amaro
<sourcemaker> #amarok
<Red_Wraith> what about amarok?
<dwidmann> geek: well, it's a lot of work to port the apps ... some of the devs for some of the apps are waiting, others are in progress and just won't be ready in time.
<snova> amarok is still porting
<geek> dwidmann: true but someone would do it anyway
<dwidmann> geek: a lot of them are just being re-written from scratch
<Red_Wraith> Ehhh... I can't live without amarok... I'm sticking to 3.
<geek> dwidmann: i mean, someone would probably maintain a 3.5.x family for ibex as a community project
<dwidmann> Red_Wraith: you can run amarok 1.4.x in KDE4
<dwidmann> geek: ah, I see what you're saying now
<Red_Wraith> dwidmann: I still think it'
<Red_Wraith> s not worth the trouble.
<dwidmann> Red_Wraith: how can it be considered trouble when pretty much everything is automated ... you just install "kubuntu-kde4-desktop" and everything is taken care of, how is that trouble?
<geek> dwidmann: in my opinion 3.5.x and 4.x are totally different beasts
<dwidmann> geek: kind of ... though 4.x will have a definitive upper hand before long
<ubuntu> geek: and wich is beter ?
<dwidmann> geek: maybe after 4.3 or so
<snova> i had some problems with it. for one, Kicker kept showing up on top of Plasma :-)
<dwidmann> snova: killall kicker?
<geek> ubuntu: right now... 4.x needs a LOT of work
<geek> eventually, it will be a matter of what you want, and what you run
<ubuntu> hehe
<snova> dwidmann: that's pretty much what i did
<dwidmann> My main roadblock at the moment is the lack of dualhead support ....
<snova> isn't that an X thing?
<dwidmann> snova: partially.
<dwidmann> snova: but the DE needs to support it properly also.
 * geek wishes that running KDE 3 and 4 together would keep KDE 4 apps seperate on 3 and vice versa
<Red_Wraith> dwidmann: that's trouble when OpenGL dissappears for no apparent reason and apt-get says interesting stuff like "deleting 432 files". I barely control c-d in time when that happened... still lost some important stuff.
<Red_Wraith> This was the hardy install.
<dwidmann> geek: at least it gives you a (KDE3) or (KDE4) respectivelly in the menu
<dwidmann> Red_Wraith: weird ...
<dwidmann> brb folks
<geek> dwidmann: still annoys me enough not to do it right now
<eduardopl> my alt f2, alt f1 and print screen shotcuts just stopped to work, does anyone know why?
<Red_Wraith> What did you do right befor eduardopl ?
<Red_Wraith> *before
<eduardopl> i have no idea
<eduardopl> what usually causes that?
<Red_Wraith> I don't know. I haven't heard of such a problem before.
<Red_Wraith> What usually happens when you press F1? The Kmenu pops up?
<eduardopl> yep
<eduardopl> alt f1 won't work though
<Red_Wraith> Did you try rebooting?
<snova> f1 opens the help for me
<Red_Wraith> snova, I meant alt f1
<snova> oh.
<snova> (of course, the kmenu isn't around now, so i can't test it)
<Red_Wraith> anyway, I have to leave for a few minutes. Food!
<K350> Finns här någon som är duktig på php och regular expressions och som har tid ochlust at thjälpa till lite?
<urbinek> it's me ( ubuntu)
<urbinek> is there something like HDD Regenerator for linux ?
<urbinek> i don't like to turn off my PC for 11h to check 160 GB :S
<geek> urbinek: fsck?
<urbinek> will it work like HDDRegenerator ( deleting bad blocks )
<snova> urbinek: it checks for problems and fixes them
<snova> urbinek: or tries to, anyway
<urbinek> physically ?
<geek> it takes its time, but it usually will work when nothing else does
<urbinek> logical aren't problem
<snova> not sure what you mean.
<snova> it runs when you computer boots, and executes a quick check
<urbinek> bad block can be logical and physical
<RurouniJones> ...
<RurouniJones> HDD regenerator looks like snake oil to me
<snova> what filesystem are you using?
<urbinek> physical mean that surface is damaged
<snova> it doesn't take 11 hours for me....
<urbinek> RurouniJones: why ?
<RurouniJones> If your HDD is physically damaged then no software can undo the damage
<urbinek> snova: to check 100MB it ned 23 sec 160 000 MB...
<RurouniJones> All it could do us unmark bad sectors and say they are good again
<RurouniJones> At which point integrity goes out hte window
<urbinek> RurouniJones: I want mark those sectors
<urbinek> I know how HDD regenerator works
<RurouniJones> http://www.google.co.uk/search?q=hdd+regenerator+%2B+snake+oil
<RurouniJones> Ran that just for curiosities sake.
<urbinek> OS Support:
<urbinek> Windows 2000/2003/9x/XP
<RurouniJones> You want to mark bad HDD sectors as good?!
<urbinek> ~_~
<urbinek> No, i wa't mark them as unused
<urbinek> (OS, was not there :P )
<urbinek> i want to block those sectors, that is what HDD regenerator does
<RurouniJones> erm
<RurouniJones> That is what most programs do
<RurouniJones> Like checkdisk
<RurouniJones> or the linux equiv that I can't remember at the moment.
<urbinek> fsck
<urbinek> but it's correct errors in partiton table
<coil> im trying to reinstall grub
<coil> how do i do that...
<coil> im on the live cd and its not workin
<urbinek> pm me
<jussi01> !grub | coil
<ubottu> coil: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<coil> jussi01: didn't work
<coil> jussi01: still not booting
<john_> are there any handy guides to setting up a lamp server on a regular kubuntu install?
<Armagguedes> can someone name me an alternative for Dreamweaver (does it even run on wine)? i have komposer lined up, but its development seems to have ceased ~1 year ago.....
<Armagguedes> is it still good?
<john_> kate :p
<geek> Armagguedes: yes
<snova> assuming dreamweaver is wysiwyg html editor, Kompozer is OK. i've used it a little.
<maxitenerife> españaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<maxitenerife> oe oeo eoeoe
<Red_Wraith> I'm back.
<Red_Wraith> celebrating the Euro Cup?
<maxitenerife> yes
<maxitenerife> only me
<bobbo85> hi all i just switched from ubuntu hardy to kubuntu kde 4
<d1os_mio> bobbo85, how do you like it so far?
<bobbo85> i'm actually feeling a lot more lost than i thought i would, but i have a good feeling about it still
<bobbo85> My screenlets are showing up in the bottom panel as individual windows, does anyone know how to change this?
<ubuntu> al gun español
<ActionParsnip> hey all
<ActionParsnip> ﻿is there an app for amarok XUL remote for mobile phones?
<syntaxblack> kbfx is not overiding the normal start menu
<syntaxblack> it looks the same
<syntaxblack> :(
<syntaxblack> help needed
#kubuntu 2009-06-22
<blizzz> how can i mount non-standard data dvds?
<Mamarok> blizzz: what do you mean by non-standard?
<blizzz> Mamarok: not iso9660
<Mamarok> blizzz: should work, try it
<blizzz> Mamarok: doesn't, i tried
<Mamarok> blizzz: what format?
<Mamarok> blizzz: could very well be because fstap expects iso9660 by default
<blizzz> if i knew that... a friend burned it on windows a couple of months ago. i am relatively sure that i had could open it some time ago, but that was with a far prior kubuntu version
<Mamarok> blizzz: check if your /etc/fstab has an iso95660 entry for the drive, then that is the problem
<blizzz> Mamarok: it even fails mounting manually
<Mamarok> blizzz: of course, if the fstab settings are as I expect they are...
<Mamarok> blizzz: check if there is an entry in /etc/fstab for the drive
<blizzz> http://pastebin.kubuntu-de.org/785
<blizzz> Mamarok: no there isn't. other cds/dvds can be mounted anyway
<kaddi> Hello, is there someone who would be willing to explain the differences between mounting an external fat-partition in windows and linux to me?
<Mamarok> blizzz: most CDs and DVDs are iso9660...
<blizzz> Mamarok: yes, but this one is obviously not
<Mamarok> blizzz: could you paste the /etc/fstab file in http://paste.ubuntu.com, please?
<blizzz> Mamarok: http://paste.ubuntu.com/201147/ i don't think it is a problem with the fstab because other discs are mounted as expected
<Mamarok> blizzz: you don't have an entry for the drive, that's strange
<blizzz> Mamarok: that's needless
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: quick question : can i boot a ISO image from  a HD ?
<shadeslayer> one of my files on the live USB drive is corrupted will copying (not installing) the contents of the ISO on to the USB solve the problem?
<blizzz> gn8
<kaddi> I'm still looking for information on how linux handles fat32 (especially on removable media). I think I'm probably looking for info on how it handles hidden sectors... Anyone know anthing about it? Or maybe has an idea where I could get this information?
<bilicki> I want to install kubuntu... how large should my swap partition be?
<Dragnslcr> I think the usual suggestion is somewhere around twice your RAM
<bilicki> my ram is 4GB
<bilicki> so 8GB???
<Dragnslcr> If you have the extra disk space, might as well
<bilicki> cool, thanks
<shadeslayer> in kopete how do i set up a gmail account?
<shadeslayer> i specifically need the settings under the connections tab
<ActionParsnip> let me check
<eamonn> Hey, I'm in a serious bind if anyone wants to help...
<shadeslayer> ActionParsnip: never mind...i googled it
<shadeslayer> ActionParsnip: i just need to find the place where i can hide offline contacts now
<ActionParsnip> eamonn: sup?
<Dragnslcr> shadeslayer- http://www.google.com/support/talk/bin/answer.py?answer=57557
<ActionParsnip> http://www.johnoriordan.ie/index.php/2007/06/06/using-gmail-on-kopete/
<lovre> is it possible for me to install xfce but without all the additional programs? i would like to use all my existing programs from KDE, but use xfce... is this possible
<eamonn> Yeah
<eamonn> I had the same problem early on.
<shadeslayer> ActionParsnip: where do i configure the hide offline contacts thing?
<wallace> irc portuguese
<shadeslayer> found it -_-
<ActionParsnip> shadeslayer: i dont even know whatthat is :-/
<eamonn> Just go to your package manager (synaptic, kpackage, or adept) and searck for xfce
<shadeslayer> ActionParsnip: hehe..never mid :P
<shadeslayer> *mind
<ActionParsnip> lovre: sudo apt-get install xfce4
<lovre> ActionParsnip: wouldnt that just install everything?
<lovre> ActionParsnip: i dont want *any* additional programs
<ActionParsnip> lovre: you can use kde apps in xfce
<ActionParsnip> lovre: no, if you want everything you need: sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<lovre> ActionParsnip: ah, i see
<lovre> ActionParsnip: thank you :D
<ActionParsnip> lovre: it will install what is needed to run and configure xfce
<lovre> ActionParsnip: so i can logout and select xfce?
<ActionParsnip> lovre: it will not install mousepad / swiftfox etc
<lovre> ActionParsnip: i dont have laptop... so its ok...
<lovre> ActionParsnip: how about drivers, will they work?
<ActionParsnip> lovre: sure, i use lxde instead for lightness, but use some kde apps
<lovre> graphics, sound?
<shadeslayer> ActionParsnip: i just did a comlete reinstall
<ActionParsnip> lovre: the DE is nothing to do with drivers
<eamonn> ActionParsnip: Okay, I set up a machine to dual boot windows and Ubuntu, right?  But when I go to select my OS in grub, my keyboard does not accept input, so I can't select before it times out.
<lovre> ActionParsnip: yes, im tired and noob, ofcourse. stupid.
<ActionParsnip> lovre: no, its good to ask. i treat all the same
<lovre> ActionParsnip: thank you very much :)
<ActionParsnip> eamonn: hmm strange
<ActionParsnip> eamonn: laptop / desktop / usb keyboard / ps2 keyboard ?
<eamonn> ActionParsnip: usb
<lovre> ActionParsnip: would it require much setting up after install? if yes, where can i find instructions (clear ones possibly=
<ActionParsnip> eamonn: tried a different port? is legacy usb enabled in bios?
<ActionParsnip> lovre: depends what you want to change. most settings are ok but better support for the DE will be given in #xubuntu
<eamonn> ActionParsnip: I've tried several ports, there are 8 in total, so I'll go test each one now.  I'll check the BIOS first.  brb
<lovre> ActionParsnip: ok thanx again :)
<eamonn> ActionParsnip: Thanks!  Looks like USB keyboard support is disabled.  I'll try again with it enabled.
<ActionParsnip> eamonn: np man
<ActionParsnip> lovre: np duder
<skorpius> hello roo,
<eamonn> ActionParsnip: Thank you very much, it is working just fine now.
<skorpius> F1 F1 please
<Dragnslcr> Near the top-left corner of your keyboard
<Dragnslcr> Next to "Esc" probably
<skorpius> i have a question as i am new to linux
<ActionParsnip> skorpius: ask away
<skorpius> can someone tell me any good video editor exept kdenlive and cinelerra
<ActionParsnip> !info kino
<ubottu> kino (source: kino): Non-linear editor for Digital Video data. In component main, is extra. Version 1.3.0-2.1ubuntu4 (jaunty), package size 4262 kB, installed size 9428 kB
<ActionParsnip> !info avidemux
<ubottu> avidemux (source: avidemux): a free video editor - gtk version. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1:2.4.4-0.0ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 3157 kB, installed size 8228 kB
<skorpius> another question
<skorpius> can i install kde with ome without installing all K packages like koffice ketc etc
<ActionParsnip> skorpius: sure, just need to find the right name
<shadeslayer> bye all
<Dragnslcr> Should be able to. I know koffice isn't part of kdebase
<ActionParsnip> I'd shoot for kdebase-bin
<skorpius> thnx let me have a look
<JontheEchidna> kubuntu-desktop would give you a reasonable amount of KDE
<JontheEchidna> or at least, what a default kubuntu install would give you
<ActionParsnip> JontheEchidna: all the kubuntu apps are antedto be avoided. s/he only wats the DE without the extra appsin the meta package
<skorpius> well honestly  i dont like to work in kde actually i love to use amarok and kdenlive.
<skorpius> amarok is working smooth with gnome but kdenlive crashes all the time so i wanted to install kde just to edit videos in kdenlive
<ActionParsnip> skorpius: then simply install amarok, the required packages will be pulled down and you cacontinue to use whichever DE you prefer
<luis_> hello, i wanna connect to serebii channel, what i can do?
<ActionParsnip> !serbia
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about serbia
<skorpius> kdebase-bin looks smaller.
<ActionParsnip> skorpius: it has Qt dependancies which will be needed. you will install more than just that package
<skorpius> do you think after having these bineries kdenlive will work?
<bjb1959> I use a program called gcstar to maintain my video/movie database and when I start movies with it (using the system default which I set to smplayer) there is no sound unless I stop the movie and re-open it through smplayer. any ideas why this would happen?
<ActionParsnip> skorpius: its free to try
<bjb1959> by the way, it doesn't happen if I use gnome or another window manager, just kde 4.2.3. any ideas?
<skorpius> i have qt dependencies ActionParsnip but only kdenlive is giving troubles other K packages working smooth
<luis_> !serebii
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about serebii
<skorpius> after exploring alot of forums i got this conclusion that kdenlive is not very smooth with gnome
<skorpius> nahhhh the same problem
<skorpius> anyway thanks for the help
<shadeslayer> which torrent manager should i install>
<shadeslayer> no gnome libraries please
<Dragnslcr> ktorrent works fine for me
<shadeslayer> Dragnslcr: any other alternative?
<Dragnslcr> I'm sure there are plenty
<shadeslayer> yeah the !torrent factoid has many....half of them are gnome
<_CommandeR_> Hi, anyone tried the USB boot, problem is how do you save the xorg.conf from changing back to deffault every time ?
<Psi-Jack> Does Kubuntu 9.04 come with KDE 4.2 or 4.0?
<Dragnslcr> Psi-Jack- I think the release discs have 4.2.2
<halfsane> hey gents,  how do i change the login sound in KDE4?
<halfsane> i cant find the sound prefs
<Dragnslcr> halfsane- System Settings ->  Notifications
<Dragnslcr> In the KDE System Notifications category
<halfsane> Dragnslcr: oh  thanks!    i check there real quick and just kept looking around
<_CommandeR_> How do you save settings to the xorg.conf when running Ubuntu from USB ?
<Kalex> so
<Kalex> this guy has a stupid question
<subcool> could someone assist me with a search? i am trying to find a way to make my wrt54g into a wireless hub- Im at a hotel that doesn support lan lines..
<subcool> supposedly the hyperwrt or something like that does it-
<subcool> i have tomato on one of my wrt's ...
<subcool> but thats for my VOIp.
<shaffy> can someone help:  i am trying to restore my grub boot menu (installed windows7 dual boot) through the  live cd.  at the grub terminal i type "fine /boot/grub/stage1" and i get "error 15: file not found."  any ideas anyone?
<Dragnslcr> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<TMKCodes> Anyone want to help me with radeon drivers and opengl? My opengl does not work. :/ http://tmk.pastebin.com/f1b67d2e8
<adriano> to perdido
<adriano> aqui
<adriano> alguem sabe como entro no do brasil
<jonny_> I have a question any 1 kno how i can change my video setting from 24 bit to 32 Bit i just resently installed linux and cant swap to my 32 bit setting any more
<bryan_> i am trying to run a program from termianl, and have been typing just the name what am i doing wrong?
<TMKCodes> bryan_:  ./programname
<bryan_> does anyone have any experince with boxee?
<sithlord48> anyone here using amarok 2.1.1 ? i have a slight issue w/ it insisting on stoping after each track. i can't seam to find out how i either enabled the setting or how to stop it from doing it ...
<milo> Serpardum: please do you know how to switch from English to French in Open Office?
<sumon> hi, good morning, i'm from indonesia
<bazhang> sumon, need help in indonesian? #ubuntu-id
<sumon> ok, thanx
<sumon> hi
<Neon_> Hi, i've been haveing problems with the bugginess of jaunty lately.  Anyone know of a way to downgrade back to intrepid?
<bazhang> ful reinstall Neon_
<bibstha> how do i reload .profile and .bashrc without logging out ?
<noaXess> good morning
<noaXess> if i create a raid1 (mirror) with my mainboard's sata-controller, then in the kubuntu installer i see two hd's, instead of one? should i create the riad1 with kubuntu?
<donavan_> join ex-chat
<staar2> where i can turn off the effects ? This fading and transparancy ?
<donavan_> idk i am so new to ubuntu i am trying to find stuff out
<donavan_> how do i join channels ?
<jussi01> donavan_: type: /join #channelnamehere
<donavan_> o lol
<donavan_> thank you
<jussi01> staar2: system settings - desktop - enable desktop effects
<jussi01> donavan_: yw
<staar2> jussi01: ty works better now
<jussi01> :)
<staar2> any improvments to make it more faster :D ?
<donavan_> does any one here use ubuntu
<jussi01> donavan_: I do on one pc...
<jussi01> !anyone
<ubottu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<jussi01> staar2: got your gfx card drivers installed if needed?
<staar2> i got to say, i have no idea
<staar2> as i got the integrated graphic card
<jussi01> staar2: which brand?
<staar2> but i can say it runs faster then XFCE now
<jussi01> intel, nvidia, ati?
<staar2> laptop NC6220
<staar2> Intel
<jussi01> ok :)
<donavan_> i am trying to run wow on my pc with ubuntu and its a wnidows exe how would i be able to use it on ubuntu
<staar2> 950 something
<jussi01> no need for drivers then
<jussi01> !wine | donavan_
<wangyuan> I have question how to configure samba?
<ubottu> donavan_: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<jussi01> !ask | wangyuan
<ubottu> wangyuan: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<staar2> what text editors you use for coding ? gvim ?
<donavan_> thank you
<jussi01> staar2: kate on kubuntu for graphical, but its very much up to you
<jussi01> !editors
<ubottu> Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), mousepad (Xfce4) - Terminal-based: nano, vi/vim, emacs - For HTML/CSS editors, see !html - For programming editors and IDE, see !code
<staar2> for kate is there a plugins page to ?
<jussi01> staar2: are you looking for a text editor or an IDE?
<jussi01> !code | staar2
<ubottu> staar2: Programming editors/suites: Terminal-based: vi/vim, emacs - KDE: Kate, KDevelop, Quanta+, Umbrello - GNOME: gvim, gedit, anjuta, pida, monodevelop, geany - Others: eclipse, netbeans
<staar2> php, sql, js, html
<staar2> kate should be fine i think ?
<staar2> is there some third-party plugins for that to ?
<jussi01> staar2: have you had a look at it? ;)
<staar2> yes i looked the extensions part
<donavan_> i just tried to watch a vid on youtube and it said to install a flash driver i did and i tried to watch it again and it stilll says the same thing
 * jussi01 doesnt know much about kate, but assumes so... google may help
<jussi01> donavan_: install the kubuntu-restricted-extras package
<donavan_> were would i do that
<jussi01> donavan_: kmenu - system - kpackagekit
<donavan_> ?
<jussi01> donavan_: go to the kmenu, then to system, then to kpackagekit...
<donavan_> were would i find that in ubuntu
<jussi01> donavan_: you are in ubuntu, not kubuntu???
<donavan_> o
<donavan_> i am so sorry
<jussi01> donavan_: /join #ubuntu
<jussi01> :)
<jussi01> donavan_: but its in system, administration, synaptic package manager
<jussi01> then install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<donavan_> now what would i do ?
<donavan_> i found out i think
<jussi01> donavan_: click search, type ubuntu-restricted-extras, click on the box, mark for install, click apply?
<donavan_> i did that
<jussi01> once its done, restart firefox, watch you tube!
<donavan_> yay thank you
<Idhan> can I install kdvi on ubuntu 9.04?
<donavan_> what is the diff between ubuntu and kubuntu
<Idhan> donavan_: the bases of both system are the same, but ubuntu use gnome as main desktop enviroment and kubuntu KDE
<xjjk> Idhan: does kdvi still exist.. thought it was replaced by okular
<neo_> hola
<Idhan> but okular is really bad with forward/inverse search :-(
<xjjk> Idhan: Intrepid was the last release that came with kdvi
<jussi01> !info kdvi intrepid
<ubottu> kdvi (source: kdvi): dvi viewer for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:3.5.10-0ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 1283 kB, installed size 3288 kB
<xjjk> Idhan: don't think you can easily install it, as it depends on all these KDE3 libs which probably don't exist in Jaunty
<Idhan> xjjk: thanks..
<cody> Hey is there away to update from Kubuntu 7.04 to 9.04 just by changing the respitories?
<cody> !update
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - To upgrade to Jaunty (9.04) directly from Hardy (8.04) see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/JauntyUpgrades/Kubuntu/8.04 - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<bazhang> cody, no
<cody> Well I will probably have to go up in distro versions then?
<cody> because I edited the sources.list on my install of 7.04 so I can get to 7.10 but nothing happened.
<bazhang> should read the upgrade notes, as 7.04 is end of life
<cody> yeah I knw :[
<bazhang> at this point backing up and doing a fresh install would be a better option
<cody> Okay, I see.
<cody> I was thinking the same thing, It's a fresh install anyways.
<bazhang> read the notes though :)
<cody> sure
<bazhang> oh in that case not much lost
<cody> doesn't hurt to learn more I guess lol.
<nobode11> hello, how do i install kde 4 in hardy?
<nobode11> *tap* *tap* *tap anyone here?
<nobode11> echo!
<Serpardum> echo... echo... echo...
<nobode11> hi
<nobode11> can i ask something?
<nobode11> !ask nobode11
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ask nobode11
<nobode11> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Serpardum> By asking if you can ask, you've alredy asked a question. So Just ask you real question
<nobode11> i want to install kde4 on hardy - but the guide says execute this: sudo apt-get install kde-nightly
<nobode11> nightly builds are not stable right?
<Serpardum> I would not say that "nightly builds are not all stable."  I would say some nihtly builds are not stable.  That might be what you wre trying to say bt it was confusion
<Serpardum> !kde-nightly
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kde-nightly
<Serpardum> !nightly
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nightly
<Serpardum> hmm
<nobode11> !nightstand
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nightstand
<nobode11> ...
<nobode11> ok i am about to execute this: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/ubuntu-linux-install-kde-42/
<nobode11> sudo apt-get install kde-nightly
<nobode11> someone stop me....
<nobode11> strange....couldn't find package it says
<Serpardum> too sleeply.
<nobode11> wake up
<nobode11> wake up
<nobode11> where is everybody?????
<refic> ..
<denis> hello
<edwinc> hellow
<HalphaZ> hello
<HalphaZ> I can I use nepomuk to create a view of files with 5 stars?
<Mamarok> HalphaZ: you need to build the Index first
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<HalphaZ> Mamarok: ok... how? I went in system setting and started nepomuk
<HalphaZ> but not strigi
<HalphaZ> nepomuk is running
<HalphaZ> strigi not
<ActionParsnip> !info strigi
<ubottu> Package strigi does not exist in jaunty
<HalphaZ> so I suppose that nepomuk had build the index
<FeasibilityStudy> strigi rules
<Mamarok> HalphaZ: well, you need Strigi of course, and if you look for apt-cache search strigi you will find it
<Mamarok> Nepomuk doesn't build an index, Strigi does
<Mamarok> and Nepomuk uses that index
<Mamarok> see also here for more documentation: http://nepomuk.kde.org/node/2
<HalphaZ> strigi-daemon?
<HalphaZ> I'm on jaunty
<FeasibilityStudy> HalphaZ Yeah you need strigi and you will also probably have to make a link to a java library to get it working properly.
<nik_> hola
<nik_> ??
<FeasibilityStudy> HalphaZ: Once you get strigi installed and if it doesn't work properly, go here and follow the directions:  http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=3102231.0
<bazhang> !es | nik
<ubottu> nik: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<HalphaZ> FeasibilityStudy: thank you, I'm going to read :-)
<arvid_> Does anyone else has problems with installing plasmoid in kde 4.3 beta2 ?
<Mamarok> arvid_: you mean the plasmapkg problem?
<Mamarok> there seems to be a bug currently
<arvid_> Mamarok: sounds likely
<ubuntu> hy
<HalphaZ> strigi seems to work :-)
<ActionParsnip> HalphaZ: could just use the find command ;)
<HalphaZ> ActionParsnip: yes... could use pen and paper
<HalphaZ> could use letters instead of irc
<HalphaZ> a "broadcast" letter .-D
<ActionParsnip> HalphaZ: true, but how much searching do you actually do?
<HalphaZ> ActionParsnip: I just need to understand what semantic desktop is
<HalphaZ> I'm looking for answers
<ActionParsnip> HalphaZ: http://www.semanticdesktop.org/xwiki/bin/view/Main/WebHome
<ActionParsnip> HalphaZ: scroll 50% down
<sugalo> hello, is it possible to disable to spell check on KNotes ?
<HalphaZ> :-) going to try nepomuk... lol
<ActionParsnip> sugalo: not used it, its on my removefluff script when i install a fresh system
<sugalo> ActionParsnip: so what should i do ?
<ActionParsnip> sugalo: no idea. as i said, i dont use it. i'm sure others do, maybe then can advise
<ActionParsnip> sugalo: if not, try later in the day, different users etc
<sugalo> ActionParsnip: ok sorry ; i thought you were saying your script compiles your system without aspell
<ActionParsnip> sugalo: no it strips about 60% of the OS out
<ActionParsnip> sugalo: as well as installing flash and video drivers
<sugalo> heh ok
<ActionParsnip> theres a lot i dont use, like knotes, evince, pdf rubbish, pppoe stuff
<ActionParsnip> stuff like that, out
<ActionParsnip> sugalo: my install is just over 2Gb by the end
<sugalo> yeah it's amazing the number of softwares installed that i don't use ; maybe even more than on windows
<ActionParsnip> sugalo: rip them out, save space
<sugalo> ActionParsnip: i'm lazy :( and space is not a problem anymore nowadays ^^
<ActionParsnip> sugalo: i like a punchy system hence me skimming the fat
<HalphaZ> ActionParsnip: excuse me... I can I search file using ratings?
<HalphaZ> now that strigi is running it should be possible
<HalphaZ> the last problem is that I don't know how to do
<ActionParsnip> HalphaZ: i dont use strigi so i woldnt know
<ActionParsnip> HalphaZ: file ratings is another thing i am unfamiliar with
<HalphaZ> thanks
<matthew__> wow
<matthew__> how much people are idle here?
<jussi01> matthew__: a few :D
<matthew__> damn
<matthew__> 200 people and all of them are idle pretty much
<jussi01> matthew__: is there something you need help with?
<matthew__> sure I got a question
<matthew__> I did sudo apt-get install kubuntu
<coz_> where is the power management located on kde
<matthew__> and when I run KDE programs under GNome is that like emulating KDE and running the application?
<coz_> matthew__,    sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<matthew__> i know that
<matthew__> i done that already
<coz_> matthew__,  oh sorry
<jussi01> coz_: system settings - advanced - power management
<matthew__> i'm wondering when I run KDE programs. UNDER gnome desktop
<matthew__> does it emulate the KDE desktop under gnome?>
<jussi01> matthew__: no, no emulation , just running them as normaö
<jussi01> normal
<matthew__> like wine?
<jussi01> no
<matthew__> Can I run xfce applications under gnome also?
<jussi01> just loads the libraries it needs and runs them - they are all linux apps
<jussi01> of course
<matthew__> hmm what other desktop managers are there?
<jussi01> many many of them, I really suggest you browse google for those
<jussi01> coz_: got it?
<matthew__> yeah I'm better off just uninstalling kubuntu and installing the applications from SPM
<matthew__> to remove kubuntu just sudo apt-get remove kubuntu?
<coz_> jussi01,  I think so I done want monitor to sleep   and I am used to gnome myself
<jussi01> Hrm, small issue. I cant seem to get my iphone picture dir to mount on kubuntu. works on UNR and normal ubuntu out of the box... :/
<coz_> jussi01,  but loving kde 4.3 beta:)
<jussi01> coz_: the monitor power mangaement is under system settings, display, power control
<coz_> jussi01,  ah let me check :)
<matthew__> sudo apt-get autoremove kubuntu-desktop
<matthew__> will that remove the desktop of kubuntu?
<jussi01> !puregnome | matthew__
<ubottu> matthew__: If you want to remove all !KDE packages, type « sudo apt-get remove kdelibs4c2 kdelibs5-data && sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop » into a !terminal
<matthew__> I'm on gnome
<matthew__> but I did the sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<jussi01> yes...
<jussi01> I know...
<jussi01> read what the bot said...
<matthew__> and this will remove the session on login screen also?
<matthew__> so gnome will be the only desktop?
<coz_> hey guys.. I notice unde system settings/login manager  tht the settings are greyed out....do I need to open t his as root to access those settings?
<ActionParsnip> coz_: kdesudo systemsettings
<coz_> ActionParsnip,  thanks   trying now :)
<ActionParsnip> coz_: yes as its a system wide change which users are not allowed to change
<ActionParsnip> coz_: kdesudo will run the gu iapp with elevated access
<coz_> ActionParsnip,   thanks I kind of figured that  but wasnt sure on kde  ... so used to know... but loving kde 4.3 beta :)
<ActionParsnip> coz_: no worries man, good to ask. I've given up on kde
<coz_> ActionParsnip,  oh?   interesting  kde 4.2.4  I uninstalled and did want to deal with it again...tryed ubutu 9.10 with kde 4.3 beta and i may be sold  not sure   I am giving it a week :)
<ActionParsnip> i'm sticking with lxde
<coz_> ActionParsnip,  oh yeah love that as well but some issues running certain things including  dual monitors/nvidia
<coz_> ActionParsnip,  love the speed of it though :)
<ActionParsnip> coz_: surely dual monitor is managed by nvidia-settings like in any other de?
<coz_> ActionParsnip,  it is but with compiz running there are strange issues   wall paper on secondary monitor doesnt get disaplyed just a transparent monitor :)
<coz_> ActionParsnip,  eventually it shows it self  after playing with some settings but then I lose desktop right click
<ActionParsnip> oh man compi, theres something i dont use at all
<ActionParsnip> horrible junky thing
<coz_> ActionParsnip,  :)  well I am one of the support team for it  cant escape it  but it's a good thing I really like it then ?
<coz_> :)
<coz_> ActionParsnip,  I thought I remember you on #compiz some time back ?
<ActionParsnip> yeah when i as loking at it, breaks too much and i want my system to be fast rather than waiting for animations to finish
<coz_> ActionParsnip,  oo shouldnt break  not 0.8.2
<ActionParsnip> coz_: its good yuo like it if you use it. ive had people having to make scripts to disable compiz then run a game, then rerun compiz once its finished
<ActionParsnip> coz_: not exactly practical, this was the other week too
<ActionParsnip> and for the sake of a little gloss, not worth the heartache
<coz_> ActionParsnip,  well some of that is dependent on video card but generally there is no need to disable it and with fusion icon it is a simple right click to disable that
<ActionParsnip> coz_: but a WM shouldnt have to be disabled to run another app, its preposterous
<coz_> ActionParsnip,  I never stop compiz for games   unless they dont respect the dual monitor setup and then I just disable dual monitors not compiz
<coz_> ActionParsnip, I think you may have had bad advice
<ActionParsnip> coz_: its adding an extra complication for users, they have to think which apps need compiz disable and which they can leave it running
<ActionParsnip> i think its a joke
<coz_> ActionParsnip,  well the only apps  are a couple games everything else runs fine with compiz even on kde :)
<ActionParsnip> everything runs great on lxde, i just run things as i like
<ActionParsnip> and i have a tonne ore ram free too
<coz_> ActionParsnip,  compiz runs really fast on lxde :)
<ActionParsnip> *more
<libervisco> Hi..
<ActionParsnip> seems kinda counter intuitive to run compiz on lxde dont you think...
<ActionParsnip> !hi | libervisco
<ubottu> libervisco: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<coz_> ActionParsnip,  nah :)
<jussi01> !ot
<ubottu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<ActionParsnip> coz_: lxde is supposed to be light, then you bloat it out with compiz..
<libervisco> thanks :)
<coz_> ActionParsnip,  ok i wont argue :)
<libervisco> I have some issues with KDE's compositing (at least I think it's compositing)..
<jussi01> and coz_, why run compiz on kde4? kwin has pretty much the same features and works nicely on nvidia dualhead...
<jussi01> libervisco: do ask your question...?
<coz_> jussi01,  no  the two are not quite the same and as I said I have to support compiz so its what I have to run
<libervisco> there are a bunch of stuff.. but among the most annoying are the dots that appear on the top left part of the screen..
<libervisco> and even flash sometimes..
<libervisco> I'm using KDE 4.2.4 on kubuntu jaunty with Nvidia 9600GT (with installed drivers)
<ActionParsnip> libervisco: do they appear no the normal deskto por when you run a particular app?
<libervisco> desktop effects are enabled, plasma theme is glassified..
<libervisco> they're above everything
<libervisco> gonna upload a screenshot..
<ActionParsnip> libervisco: ok, but are they triggered b a particular app running?
<libervisco> hmm no as far as I can tell.. iirc they come up after login
<libervisco> http://memenode.com/misc/dots.png
<libervisco> http://memenode.com/misc/dots2.png
<libervisco> it's like someone poked holes in it with a needle :D
<coz_> same pattern o0
<coz_> libervisco,  which video card is this out of curiosity?
<libervisco> Zotac Geforce 9600GT
<libervisco> just bought it.. (partly because of KDE4.. I was actually running windows 7 for a few weeks.. cause my old Radeon X800 was no longer supported with full drivers on linux)..
<libervisco> hm that even shows when I turn off compositing..
<ActionParsnip> libervisco: does it happen on more than one monitor, do you have one to test?
<libervisco> ActionParsnip, no.. just this one..
<libervisco> LCD, LG S1919S
<libervisco> hm I could play with resolutions...
<ActionParsnip> libervisco: makes sense, if they are in the same place and same size its the monitor
<libervisco> I don't know about that.. then it should display everywhere else.. GNOME, Windows 7 etc.. and it doesn't
<libervisco> changing resolution doesn't make it go away
<coz_> libervisco,  out of curiousity ... are desktop effects enabled?
<libervisco> also.. if it's the monitor how would I take a screenshot?
<ActionParsnip> libervisco: but are the dots identical or have they chaged with the resolution?
<libervisco> coz_, they were, I just disabled to see if it disappears, but it didn't so that doesn't make much difference..
<libervisco> ActionParsnip, they changed.. on lower resolution everything is "bigger", including dots..
<coz_> ah oh something is writing them to the desktop then
<ActionParsnip> ok thats more information :)
<libervisco> :)
<libervisco> I wonder if anyone else had a similar issue..
<ActionParsnip> libervisco: i use an onboard nvidia 6150 128mb, works awesomely but i dont use desktop effects or kde
<libervisco> ah
<coz_> libervisco,  when did this start happening?
<libervisco> it's mostly weird glitches like this in KDE4.. I tried every game I could install, with maxed out settings.. the Nvidia card plus drivers is the awesomest 3D combination for linux..
<zirikili> any help on using amarok 2 with ipod/iphone on kubuntu 9.04 ?
<ActionParsnip> libervisco: amen!
<libervisco> coz_, well.. this is a new install.. pretty much from the beginning..
<ActionParsnip> !ipod | zirikili
<ubottu> zirikili: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<ka> Hi. Anyone know why dropbox works fine on my laptop but not on my main PC? There is just a blank space in my system tray...
<libervisco> I made a new install after putting the new card in
<coz_> libervisco,  ooo  and you have already done all the updates etc?  and which nvidia driver are you using?
<ActionParsnip> libervisco: full updated?
<libervisco> yes
<libervisco> and nvidia driver 180
<libervisco> the "recommended" one
<ka> !RockBox
<ubottu> rockbox is an open source firmware replacement for audio players from Archos, iRiver, Apple (iPod), and iAudio. See http://www.rockbox.org/ to get started!
<coz_> libervisco,  right same here
<libervisco> can't wait for 4.3 final... it might have some of this stuff fixed...
<coz_> libervisco, well I am running the beta now  and it is really nice
<coz_> libervisco,  although I have karmic istalled
<libervisco> already? :D
<libervisco> Karmis is still Alpha 2 right?
<coz_> libervisco,  yeah its alpha 2 right now but seems to be just fine
<libervisco> hehe
<libervisco> I tried 4.3 beta 2 in a previous install, while I was still on Radeon X800.. and it was freezing like all other KDE4.. I guess the xorg driver and KDE4 don't play well..
<coz_> libervisco,  i am actually quite impressed with kde 4.3 beta  I am a long time kde hater :)
<libervisco> 4.2 would freeze too though so it's nothing specific about 4.3
<coz_> libervisco,  sounds more like video driver issues
<libervisco> yeah
<libervisco> but there's no more freezing on the new nvidia :)
<coz_> libervisco,  generally any freeze ups are video drivers problems
<bryan__> I installed a program called Boxee, and now it runs for a sec and then exits. What should I try?
<coz_> libervisco,  this dot pattern is strange
<libervisco> yeah :S
<coz_> libervisco,  it is the same pattern no matter what right?
<libervisco> a bit related.. plasma elements sometimes leave trails behind them too..
<libervisco> it seems so..
<coz_> libervisco, mm  compiz running?
<libervisco> the trail is more like.. when a plasma is closed, for example, the border of it partly remains until I move some window and it refreshes desktop..
<libervisco> no compiz
<coz_> libervisco, I did see that on 4.2.3
<coz_> libervisco,  there were always ghost outlines of the windows  with plasma
<libervisco> oh.. is that fixed in 4.3?
<coz_> libervisco,  I have seen none of that so far
<libervisco> great :)
<coz_> libervisco,  actually it is much faster
<libervisco> maybe I should upgrade..
<coz_> libervisco,  and I have an nvidia 6600LE  with the 180.14 driver
<coz_> libervisco,  your's should be flying
<libervisco> yeah :)
<coz_> libervisco,  give karmic a try
<libervisco> that too.. it is kinda sluggish occasionally.. not a big deal but enough to be felt..
<coz_> libervisco,  I never do upgrade on ubuntu but this time I decided to try
<libervisco> like when minimizing a window it feels like it's not entirely smooth
<coz_> libervisco,  well I am seeing none of that on the beta
<libervisco> I'm thinking of getting the backport..
<libervisco> full karmic still brings in a lot of the other stuff that could be unstable or work in progress.. :)
<coz_> libervisco,  as I said it seems to be fine right now
<coz_> libervisco,  this was a "throw away" install untill I upgraded
<bryan__> how do i change from pulseaudio to alsa? I cant find where the setting is.
<coz_> brad_,  system settings / multimedia?
<bryan__> is there anyway to switch from kubunutu to ubunutu?
<bryan__> \nick resnose
<coz_> bryan__,  log off  username   then password but before you hit enter  click the "sessionis' button choose gnome
<coz_> "sessions" button
<bryan__> thanks :)
<bryan__> coz_: thanks :)
<coz_> brad_,  no problem :)
<bryan_> coz_: i did not see an option for gnome.
<coz_> brad_,  do you still have ubuntu-desktop installed?
<bryan_> coz_: are you calling my brad?
<coz_> sorry
<coz_> bryan_,   that was for you
<coz_> brad_,  sorry guy
<coz_> bryan_,   do you still have ubuntu-desktop installed?
<bryan_> coz_: ok. not sure if i do. i never installed it or anything.
<coz_> brad_,  wait... when you installed ubuntu   did you install the gnome version or kubuntu?
<coz_> brad_,  sorry again
<coz_> bryan_,    did you install kubuntu or ubuntu
<coz_> bryan_,  if you installed kubuntu  and nothing else then you wont be able to use gnome until you install   ubuntu-desktop
<coz_> brad_,   then "gnome" will show up in the "sessions":  when you log on
<coz_> brad_,  sorry again I leave her after this
<coz_> bryan_,   then "gnome" wiill show up under "Sessions" during log in
<coz_> bryan_,  in which case the command would be  sudo apt-get install ubuntu -desktop
<adurit> hey all
<e66> how can I configure apt so that packages in /var/cache/apt/packages are never deleted/removed???
<buzan> Hi. I have just installed kubuntu 9.04. Is there a graphical software updater?
<bryan_> buzan: what are you trying to update?
<buzan> I would like to install a few more apps.
<beatzz> How do you access the Folder View Settings menu if your Desktop Folder has been closed???
<e66> buzan: yes, adept. from gtk flavour use synaptic
<bryan_> buzan: yes there is adapt
<bryan_> buzan: i mean adept
<beatzz> My friends new system, he closed the nice clear looking desktop folder on his desktop, that had all of his icons in it
<beatzz> and he hasent been able to get it back
<e66> Its been so long I didnt get my cds shipped.
<beatzz> when I right click on mine it gives me "Folder View Settings"
<beatzz> where it looks like the place where he could turn his back on
<buzan> I don't seem to have adept..
<buzan> It's ok, I have it installed now but it is browse only.
<buzan> I'm not used to sudo, I have always avoided it.
<shadeslayer> how do i set transperency in konsole?
<buzan> How do I improve the screen resolution? I am on 800x600 atm...
<shadeslayer> !resolution | buzan
<ubott2> buzan: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<shadeslayer> never mind,i found it
<Rob_Stan> this is my first text on IRC
<Rob_Stan> Hmm - That was exicing:)
<Guest57216> hi all
<wd4lko> hi guest57216
<buzan> How do I run debconf?
<buzan> I have tried a few switches, but it's not interested
<shadeslayer> anyone have the gpg key for neon?? i cant find it anywhere
<buzan> kubuntu is no good. The resolution is sit, 800x600. I should double that. The configuration is al hidden, the software is all locked up. The whole point of *ubuntu was to make life easy for us. It is terrible. Mandriva may be unfriendly at installing sources, but at least I can configure the resolution and install some packages without too muck help!!
<buzan> s/sit/shit s/muck/much
<bazhang> buzan, please don't curse here
<shadeslayer> buzan: did you see !resolution?
<buzan> what is !resolution
<buzan> ??
<shadeslayer> !resolution | buzan
<ubott2> buzan: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<shadeslayer> buzan: also go to K > system settings > display and try setting it from there
<buzan> I tried that. It hung my system fromn a tree
<shadeslayer> buzan: ok go to K > system settings > display (i hope you have KDE)
<buzan> I have a choice of 2, Win-3.1 or win-3.1
<shadeslayer> buzan: ??
<buzan> 640x480 or 800x600
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<buzan> mandriva will let me guess and test
<shadeslayer> buzan: see the portion which says Setting resolution changes in xorg.conf in : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<shadeslayer> buzan: whats your graphics card btw ?
<fabrizio_> ciao!
<fabrizio_> ciao a tutti!
<shadeslayer> buzan: what happened??
<fabrizio_> list/
<buzan> my graphics is nvidia, but should do 1900x1600ish
<shadeslayer> buzan: ok press alt+F2 and type " jockey-kde "
<fabrizio_> ciao!
<shadeslayer> buzan: did the driver installer come up??
<buzan> I am updating the driver 173 to 180
<shadeslayer> buzan: please do so :)
<buzan> btw run command don't work!
<shadeslayer> buzan: alt+F2 ??
<buzan> used konsole
<shadeslayer> buzan: in a console type krunner
<buzan> in a mo
<buzan> still updating
<shadeslayer> buzan: start another tab!!
<buzan> segmentation fault
<buzan> for krunner
<shadeslayer> buzan: ...
<shadeslayer> buzan: you have bigger problems :P
<buzan> I'm off for a bit to calm down. The computer needs a reboot anyway. (where have I heard that before?)
<phalmy> heyo. I've just installed jaunty, but kde 4 is giving me gray hairs. Is it possible to revert to kde without too much acrobatics?
<phalmy> revert to kde 3 *
<max_> Hi, I seem to have a problem. Any time i close Ktorrent, next time i resume it i get errors from what ever was downloading saying it cant find the data and that it needs to recreate the files. So if i have something that is 98% done, and i close ktorrent, when i open it back up it has to start back from 0%. Does anyone know what its doing this?
<ToreadorVampire> Hmm, this seems somewhat unscientific, but has anyone else experienced FF 3 being "significantly slower" in Kubuntu Jaunty than it was in Kubuntu Hardy?
<ToreadorVampire> FF in Jaunty quite frequently stops dead and sits there for about 10-20 seconds, especially when opening new pages, and especially in .js/AJAX-heavy sites such as Facebook and Google Mail
<ToreadorVampire> Didn't have the problem in Hardy though
<ToreadorVampire> It's one of the few remaining "little things" that is stopping me from completing the switch from Hardy to Jaunty (along with my annoying copy-paste problem)
<TMKCodes> Hey someone can help me out a bit? My OpenGL does not work. Got Ati Mobile Radeon X1100 gfx card
<ka> Toreador FF sucks at ajax heavy siterendering...
<ka> I just heard of a review of Chrome for linux which handles ja much better.
<ToreadorVampire> ka> Er, yeah, I know it's not great at it - but AFAIK "the same version of FF" worked much better under Hardy
<ka> Maybe try it out it's alpha though so your milage may vary.
<ka> I just heard of a review of Chrome for linux which handles ja much better.
<ToreadorVampire> ka> I mean, the difference is "FF takes 0.5 seconds to render a page in Hardy" against "The FF UI locks up totally and doesn't respond to anything for 10-20 seconds in Jaunty"
<ToreadorVampire> And AFAIK it's the same core FF version between them
<ToreadorVampire> Also, if Chrome is only alpha in Linux then I may as well install and run minefield, which means I would get Tracemonkey which is pretty much all of the benefits of Chrome anyway
<ka> Sounds like a bug to me. But if it's ubuntu or FF seems hard to determine. Give me a link and I'll check it out.
<ToreadorVampire> ka>  A link?
<ka> To a page tha locks up FF
<ToreadorVampire> ka> Oh, erm, take your pick from Facebook, Google Mail, or "just about anything" - it's intermittent - it doesn't always lock up
<ToreadorVampire> ka> But - I've been using FF3 on Jaunty for a month or so now and "out of the many times it does lock up" it happens most on sites that are .js heavy
<ka> Hm I use gmail everyday, all day, with no problemos. Maybe it's your Ff profile?
<ToreadorVampire> ka> Possibly, I could trash it I guess and recreate - I have a bunch of extensions installed, but they're no different to the bunch I have installed on Hardy
<ToreadorVampire> Hmm, --profilemanager IIRC
<ka> In fact FF used to lock up in 8.10 but then I thrashed my profile and problem was solved...
<ToreadorVampire> Gah
<ToreadorVampire> New FF appeared, locked up, clicked "x" twice, and the close button for xchat as right underneath the FF window, thus closed xchat by accident
<ka> So anyone know how I sync files to a sd card but let me skipp files bigger than say 5kb?
<ka> ToreadorVampire: I hate it when that happens
<ka> Or said another way: How can I sync my entire folder directory to my phones sd card but skip the big files?
<ka> OK easier question: How come konqueror is a faster filebrowser than dolphin. Even though they use the same backend for filbrowsing?
<genncelen> ciao a tutti
<ToreadorVampire> ka> Dunno, but I don't use Dolphin, mainly because I dislike it's UI
<ToreadorVampire> And whilst I could reconfigure it's UI to be "how I like it", that would result in reconfiguring dolphin to look identical to konqueror ... so ... feels like a waste of time :)
<Dragnslcr> ToreadorVampire- you're getting a lot of 2-3 second freezes in Firefox?
<ToreadorVampire> Dragnslcr> Yes, actually, a lot of them are lasting longer ... I'll try out that suggestion ka made though - just create a new/fresh FF profile and remove the old/original one
<ToreadorVampire> But it'll take me a while to reconfigure that new profile to the same standard as my main profile - I have a number of extensions and configs that I absolutely cannot live without
<ToreadorVampire> And I'm mid-project atm
<Dragnslcr> I've had the same problem lately. Dunno if it's something in the newer versions of Firefox
 * ToreadorVampire shrugs
<ToreadorVampire> I didn't have the problem when I was using Hardy
<ka> ToreadorVampire: Yeah I had the same problem. But surprisingly most of the config stuff from my broken profile was easy to import int the new one...
<Dragnslcr> I don't remember it being a problem when I first installed 9.04
<Edulix> hi
<Edulix> does ubuntu 9.04 have any problem with acer aspire one? because I read it has problems with intel drivers
<zettlm> don't think so.. ;)
<Dragnslcr> Yeah, there were some issues with the Intel video drivers
<Dragnslcr> !intel
<ubottu> Ubuntu 9.04 has a known regression for some Intel graphics support. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/IntelPerformance and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130582 for more information.
<footo9000> hi
<footo9000> <admin> lol
<corigo> reading and writing to the apple file system... which package?
<borden> corigo: 'hfsplus' and 'hfsutils' what u lookin for, first google 'em they may be outdated somehow
<www_> подскажите как порты открыть на kubunte
<genii> !ru | www_
<ubottu> www_: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<buzan> kubuntu is coming to me a bit, got software installation and some graphics control. I'm a bit suprised that flightgear is so out of date! It should be up to 1.9.1 by now!
<buzan> As it stands, I have to install it from source, which is no problem for me, but a slight shock!
<eric___> i have a second internal hard drive that i want to auto-mount when i login. at present, i have to give dolphin my password when i want to view the contents. how do i fix this?
<eric___> hello?
<buzan> eric2, luckily i had no problems with a second hard drive with kubuntu. Did you mount it as part of the setup?
<eric2> buzan: you mean during the OS install? no.
<eric2> i've been poking around google, and i think i need to add a line to fstab
<buzan> maybe then you need to make a line in fstab to point to its partitions
<buzan> me slow typist!
<eric2> i'm trying to figure out how to do that now :P
<buzan> I wonder where the hardware manager is???
<eric2> back in kde3, there was a hard drive section in the system settings
<eric2> you could do it through the gui
<buzan> let me have a little look in my fstab
<eric2> i miss that
<buzan> uurgh! used uuid serial numbers! not nice!
<buzan> UUID=A614288A14286013 /mnt/largespace ntfs    defaults,nls=utf8,umask=007,gid=46 0       1
<eric2> icky
<buzan> each partition has a different code....
<eric2> i tried something... gonna re-login and see if it works
<buzan> ok
<buzan> I notice there is no hardware manager as such.....
<buzan> so getting a wireless keyboard working needs a reboot, and as for eric2's partitions, there is nothing except rerun the CD!
<buzan> any luck eric_
<buzan> ?
<eric_> still tweaking fstab
<borden> hi all
<borden> there is no konqueror specific debug symbol package in the repo, any ideas?
<TMKCodes> Hey. Anyone can help out? I am running kubuntu 9.04 with ati mobile radeon x1100 and my opengl does not work havent changed anything from the driver setup after installing kubuntu
<TMKCodes> Hey. Anyone can help out? I am running kubuntu 9.04 with ati mobile radeon x1100 and my opengl does not work havent changed anything from the driver setup after installing kubuntu
<Captain_Haddock> Hi, what's the ideal way of VNC-ing into a Linux box from Windows?
<ubsafder> hello how do i erase all my comand history in the shell ?
<Pici> ubsafder: delete the ~/.bash_history file
<Captain_Haddock> anybody? I'm using jaunty and there are a number of options for VNC
<rens> hi.
<rens> ....?
<Unksi> hi
<Mamarok> rens: hi
<afonso> Salut, every body!!!
<afonso> Anyone speak french in this hall chat??
<makaveli> is anybody here
<afonso> HALLLLLLLLLLLLLLLOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
<makaveli> wasssuup
<makaveli> hm...
<Unksi> !fr | afonso
<ubottu> afonso: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<Unksi> hi
<makaveli> This is my first time on kubuntu...
<makaveli> any tips? :)
<Unksi> ask here if you have problems :)
<Unksi> kpackagekit/adept is a good way to install new programs
<makaveli> there is no problem so far
<Unksi> thats good :)
<makaveli> one ?
<makaveli> how do I install programs into OS
<Unksi> in kmenu (that blue K button in lower left corner), find KPackageKit and search and install :)
<makaveli> I have 4 blocked software updates
<TMKCodes> Hey. Anyone can help out? I am running kubuntu 9.04 with ati mobile radeon x1100 and my opengl does not work havent changed anything from the driver setup after installing kubuntu
<Unksi> thats been a common problem in the last few days
<TMKCodes> makaveli: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<makaveli> wow TMK I dont get it :)) can u tell me what is that
<TMKCodes> makaveli: open terminal and write that command
<Unksi> makaveli: type that into "konsole", you will find it from the same blue kmenu
<dksoba88> hola
<Unksi> hi
<Unksi> !es | dksoba88
<ubottu> dksoba88: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<dksoba88> wait wait wait no no
<dksoba88> I don't speak Spanish
<Unksi> ok :p
<dksoba88> haha I just live in San Diego
<Unksi> heh :D
<Unksi> thats nice :p
<Unksi> how come? work?
<dksoba88> I can speak a bit of Mandarin Chinese but ehh... it's getting rusty
<dksoba88> I go to UCSD
<dksoba88> (Mechanical Engineering)
<Unksi> ahh ok :)
<Unksi> whole degree or just exchange?
<dksoba88> undergraduate
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: are you there?
<dksoba88> whole degree but I'm a transfer student
<Unksi> ok :)
<Unksi> i just did an exchange year in uk
<dksoba88> Unksi: where's home?
<Unksi> finland
<makaveli> I do that
<TMKCodes> Unksi, help out on my opengl problem. :P
<makaveli> and he is installing somehing
<makaveli> wtf
<dksoba88> Unksi: sweet. My cousin just went to UK for a year...well he'll be back in August anyways
<rens> Im the best! :D
<Unksi> TMKCodes: you could try installing fgrlx from jockey or kpackagekit, thats as far as i can help with ati :/
<TMKCodes> rens: I will belive it when you tell me how the heck i get my opengl to work on the open source drivers
<Unksi> dksoba88: :) yeah its a nice place.. for temporary placement :D
<dksoba88> I just installed Kubuntu 9.04 and I was messing around with the OS and widgets and stuff and I seemed to lose the default task bar/program launcher thingy
<TMKCodes> Unksi: not for x1100 card
<dksoba88> how can I get it back?
<Unksi> ok
<compilerwriter> Where would one begin to try to figure out why a fresh install of Jaunty boots only into console mode?  I can startx, but then windows runs so slowly I can barely stand it.
<makaveli> hey TMK whats this command is for "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<TMKCodes> makaveli: Super user package update command
<Unksi> dksoba88: the kmenu? right click on desktop, select add widgets and find it from there, then drag to panel
<compilerwriter> makaveli that will upgrade your entire your system to the next distribution
<TMKCodes> makaveli: that command will install the blocked updates
<makaveli> Im using 9,04
<JabberWokky> makaveli: "Upgrade all packages and upgrade to the next major version"
<Unksi> compilerwriter: not necessarily next, but all packages currently available
<dksoba88> Unksi: thanks helps to know it's called kmenu... last time I used linux was like 5 years ago (Mandrake Linux)
<makaveli> ok thank u guys
<Unksi> :D
<JabberWokky> makaveli: "Upgrade all packages and upgrade to the next major version if available"
<yao_ziyuan> update-notifier doesn't work in my kubuntu 9.04
<TMKCodes> Unksi: isn't the menu called kickoff?
<Unksi> its called application launcher in that list
<yao_ziyuan> update-notifier-kde is too buggy/memory hogging
<yao_ziyuan> and slow.
<compilerwriter> packagekit doesn'
<yao_ziyuan> what can i do?
<compilerwriter> t work for me.
<Unksi> TMKCodes: kickoff was the panel in kde3, doesnt exist in kde4
<Unksi> it was replaced by plasma
<compilerwriter> I am about to do a fresh install of ibex anc skip Jaunty altogether.
<yao_ziyuan> compilerwriter: packagekit doesn't check a downloaded package's signature
<TMKCodes> Unksi: kd4 menu say's its name is kickoff still.
<Unksi> oh :p
<Unksi> its a plasma applet nowadays tho
<Unksi> instead of being its own program
<Mamarok> shadeslayer: here
<Captain_Haddock> Hi, what's the ideal way of VNC-ing into a Linux box from Windows? I'm using jaunty and there are a number of options for VNC.
<TMKCodes> Captain_Haddock: i'm using myself KDESVN client
<Captain_Haddock> SVN?
<TMKCodes> sorry, hups :P
<Captain_Haddock> TMKCodes: :)
<TMKCodes> Captain_Haddock: KRDC can connect to VNC server and to windows
<Captain_Haddock> I want it the other way around, TMKCodes - remote access to Kubuntu from a Windows or another Kubuntu box
<dksoba88> Unksi: it seems like application launcher just brings up the "start menu" so to speak from windows terms
<Unksi> yeah
<dksoba88> but the whole bar thingy with my clock and stuff is gone
<dksoba88> do I have to reconstruct that w/widgets?
<Unksi> ahh
<Unksi> yeah
<TMKCodes> Captain_Haddock: just use vnc :)
<Captain_Haddock> dksoba88: I think it's just called a panel or something
<Unksi> or you can restore ALL kde settings to defaults by removing .kde and relogging
<Unksi> note that will affect every kde-based software
<Captain_Haddock> TMKCodes: which one? :o I'll need a VNC server, presumably
<Captain_Haddock> dksoba88: rename rather than remove :P
<dksoba88> Unksi: probably should do something like that
<Captain_Haddock> it's very drastic
<Unksi> yeah, rename is better :p
<Captain_Haddock> dksoba88: just try adding a panel... it's not too difficult
<TMKCodes> Captain_Haddock: realvnc :/
<Dragnslcr> Captain_Haddock- you can use krfb to set up a VNC server
<Captain_Haddock> instead of "Add widgets", do "Add panel"
<Captain_Haddock> Dragnslcr: ah, cheers.
<Captain_Haddock> Dragnslcr: is there any way I can also log into the system using it?
<Dragnslcr> Captain_Haddock- there are several other VNC servers as well (I use x11vnc), as well as xrdp for the Windows Remote Desktop program
<dksoba88> Captain_Haddock: no "add panel" button
<dksoba88> Captain_Haddock: take it back
<dksoba88> Captain_Haddock: "add panel" is actually next to add widget but not in the "add widgets" window
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: sorry for the late response but i sucessfully installed kde-nightly :)
<TMKCodes> Wheepsakes.. Wants my opengl to work so i can code some sfml :/
<Mamarok> shadeslayer: nice :)
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: i had to reinstall the complete system.....btw how do i add the google gadgets?
<Captain_Haddock> Dragnslcr: I see.. as in Windows remote desktop vs. the VNC protocol?
<dksoba88> Captain_Haddock: Thanks for making me do that panels are pretty friggin' sweet
<Captain_Haddock> dksoba88: I just right click on the desktop to get that menu
<Captain_Haddock> :)
<Dragnslcr> Captain_Haddock- yup. I've never used it, though, so I'm not sure how well it works
<Mamarok> shadeslayer: don't know if this is installable right now
<TMKCodes> well RDP has some hacks before sp3 in xp :P
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: yeah,cause i click the add button and nothing happens :)
<dksoba88> Captain_Haddock: is there a way to add a widget that's on your desktop right onto a panel?
<Mamarok> shadeslayer: the widget you are talking about, right?
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: but anyways if nightly is anything to go by....4.3 will rock :)
<Mamarok> 4.3 does rock :)
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: yeah...the google gadgets thing in nightly
<Captain_Haddock> dksoba88: rightclick on the panel itself and "add widget".. I think you can also drag stuff from the "add widget" list
<Mamarok> shadeslayer: is it a plasma widget your are taling about?
<Mamarok> talking
<Captain_Haddock> Mamarok: you have a changelog handy by any chance? :)
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: oh and i have the default oxygen theme,where can i find the one in the screenshot
<dksoba88> Captain_Haddock: ic cool thanks
<Mamarok> "gdget thing" is not a good definition....
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: no,google gadgets in the add widget thing
<Mamarok> Captain_Haddock: changelog of what?
<Captain_Haddock> Mamarok: KDE 4.2 -> 4.3
<Mamarok> shadeslayer: that's what I was talking about, it's third party, ping the author for that
 * Captain_Haddock googles
<Mamarok> Captain_Haddock: no, but it certainly is available online or in SVN
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: ok,what about the theme ?
<Mamarok> shadeslayer: all the stuff in kde-apps.org and kde-look.org is third party, so you need to check with the author there
<shadeslayer> hmm
<dark_> hallo welt
<TMKCodes> Hey. Anyone can help out? I am running kubuntu 9.04 with ati mobile radeon x1100 and my opengl does not work havent changed anything from the driver setup after installing kubuntu
<Mamarok> TMKCodes: hm, that's probably a driver problem from ATI-AMD, the fglrx driver doesn't support all cards anymore...
<TMKCodes> Mamarok: i know that fglrx does not work on my card, i'm not trying to get it work, but the damn open source drivers dont work either :P
<TMKCodes> well open source works except for opengl
<Mamarok> TMKCodes: well it certainly does work, it just doesn't support 3D with OpenGL
<Mamarok> TMKCodes: also, free drivers are reverse engineered, so patience, if it were that simple
<TMKCodes> Mamarok: it does support
<Mamarok> complaint to ATI, might one day be efficient
<Mamarok> TMKCodes: you are sure you have the correct dirver installed then?
<Captain_Haddock> "Mandelbrot fractals as real-time computed wallpaper "
<Captain_Haddock> whee
<Mamarok> Captain_Haddock: if you really want very good fractal artwork, use electric sheep
<TMKCodes> Mamarok: DRI should work out of box with my card :/
<Mamarok> TMKCodes: well, it should also with mine, but it doesn't....
 * Mamarok has an ATI Radeon HD 3650
<makaveli> is kubuntu using some kind of antiviruses?
<TMKCodes> Mamarok: :P
<Mamarok> makaveli: you don't need that in Linux
<Captain_Haddock> electricsheep - screensaver showing collective dream of sleeping computers LOL
<makaveli> how?
<Mamarok> makaveli: but if you insist, install klamav
<Unksi> makaveli: nope, because there isnt really any viruses for linux out in the wild
<Captain_Haddock> makaveli: nobody is really out there making viruses for Linux, yet.
<TMKCodes> Mamarok: i just think all my extensions are somewhere down there.. :/
<makaveli> thats cool Unksi :)
<Mamarok> and even if there were, as Linux is a closed system you would have to install it yourself, and nobody does that I hope :)
<Mamarok> TMKCodes: extensions?
<Captain_Haddock> makaveli: it's also relatively a lot safer compared to Windows as the system files are protected by default
<makaveli> Ok Cap
<TMKCodes> makaveli: http://paste.ubuntu.com/201639/
<Captain_Haddock> TMKCodes: wrong nick
<Mamarok> shadeslayer: just don't install stuff from SVN, we will all refuse to give support if you do that...
<makaveli> Is that 4 me?
<TMKCodes> Captain_Haddock: Wrong nick?
<TMKCodes> hups yeah, wrong nick xD
<TMKCodes> Mamarok: http://paste.ubuntu.com/201639/ :P
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: oh...
 * shadeslayer stops
<TronX> hi
<buzan> in Grub menu.lst, does sd0,0  point to sda1?
<havocologe> where can i enable ssh to be run in kubuntu no matter what runlevel the system is in ?
<dksoba88> I installed Kubuntu because I need a linux install for my research but now that it's installed I don't really want to go back to my windows install haha
<Mamarok> TMKCodes: same here, the free driver doesn't support it, you can have elementar stuff like transparency with XRender, but not with OpenGL
<Captain_Haddock> :)
<TMKCodes> Mamarok: Goes and hangs myself :P
<Mamarok> TMKCodes: well, welcome to the cruel world of closed source drivers
<TMKCodes> Mamarok: Yeah. :/
<TronX> im copying some files but plasma crashed. but how can i check the progress now?
<Mamarok> TronX: well, plasma should restart itself
<Mamarok> TronX: close the bug handler window if there is one and let it restart
<TronX> but im still copying files
<TronX> but the icon in the tray is gone
<TronX> so how can i check the progress
<Captain_Haddock> did plasma restart?
<TronX> no it didnt
<Mamarok> TronX: then restart it in a konsole
<Captain_Haddock> you closed that bug report window?
<TronX> it just crashed
<Captain_Haddock> TronX: what he said... type "plasma &" in a terminal
<TronX> when i restart plasma manually the notify icon is gone
<Captain_Haddock> ah
<Captain_Haddock> well, if you like, you can just monitor the destination directory
<Captain_Haddock> file / directory sizes etc.
<Captain_Haddock> I have no idea how to get the progress indicator back
<Mamarok> TronX: well, open the kde system monitor and check if the process is still going on, else check with Dolphin if it copied correctly
<Captain_Haddock> perhaps if you copy another file concurrently, the applet will come back and display the original operation as well.
<TronX> i'll try
<peabody> basic scripting question: I've got a directory with 150 subdirectories, and I want to run a script in each of the directories to organize files.. how do I do that?
<peabody> I just did a disk recovery and I've got a bajillion directories with a handful of my documents, images, etc and I want to throw them in different directories by extension, and I've wrote a script that I can run in each directory but I don't want to change into each subdirectory and run it when I know you can script that too
<TronX> Captain_Haddock:  didn't work
<Mamarok> peabody: make a recursive call then
<Mamarok> TronX: plasma crashing doesn't remove the copying process, check the system monitor for the process and the destination folder
<TronX> yeah but i'm working on a live system
<TronX> it takes much time
<TronX> shit
<TronX> now the whole system crashed
<dksoba88> anyone know how to make a gesture for using "present windows"
<PSiL0> is it possible to compile qt 4.5.x in intrepid?
<commander_> is it possible to install ubuntu inside kubuntu?
<hydrogen> install the ubuntu-desktop package
<commander_> the reason i asked is because i getting GNOME desktop on here and wasngs can be run on this desktop? wondering if all the same thi
<TronX> fuck
<TronX> it crashed again
<TronX> wtf is going on?
<commander_> hello
<Pici> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Rosa____> hallo
<dksoba88> are there gestures in kde 4?
<Captain_Haddock> makaveli; they are very likely kernel updates... I use the commandline to update stuff... when I do that, I do sudo apt-get install <paste 4 blocked apps here> to install them
<Captain_Haddock> um, oops
<Captain_Haddock> I was using vnc and mistakenly answered a question from ages ago.. scrolling error :/
<orion76> help
<orion76> NVidia nForce2 with CMI9761A+ at irq 21
<orion76> NVidia nForce2 with CMI9761A+ at irq 21
<orion76> ALSA и 5.1
<orion76> NVidia nForce2 with CMI9761A+ at irq 21
<orion76> ?
<FloodBotK1> orion76: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Mamarok> orion76: please make understandable questions, all in one line
<ali1234> hi. does kde4 compositing work with the newest virtualbox mesa passthru stuff?
<Styx993> hello
<Styx993> is anyone here?
<Styx993> or you can just
<Styx993> you know
<Styx993> ignore me
<Styx993> anyone here know how to work the kubuntu version update?
<Styx993> sooo
<Styx993> anyone here alive or anything?
<Styx993> wow, this is a useless irc channel, amirite?
<Styx993> or are you all busy fapping?
<Dragnslcr> Styx993- it's pretty quiet around here this afternoon. You also might try asking a specific question
<Dragnslcr> !language | Styx993
<ubottu> Styx993: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Styx993> i see
<Styx993> well, halfway through the download of kubuntu 9.01, my connection died
<Styx993> is there a way to get the updater back?
<shadeslayer> Styx993: it always starts from the point it left
<Styx993> it is gone now
<Styx993> it decided to not start back up
<shadeslayer> Styx993: so,whatever apt downloaded wont be downloaded again
<Styx993> how do i start it back up?
<shadeslayer> Styx993: is this a download of the ISO ?
<Styx993> im upgrading from kubuntu 8
<Styx993> no
<Dragnslcr> Styx993- open /etc/apt/sources.list, look for the word "jaunty"
<shadeslayer> Styx993: ah...upgrade
<Styx993> k, 1 second
<shadeslayer> Styx993: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade in a terminal
<Styx993> my computer is moving at the blazing speed of frozen molasses
<Styx993> aah, thank you
<Styx993> thats what i needed
<Dragnslcr> Styx993- if you see "jaunty" for all the sources instead of "intrepid", you can just do a normal update to get the rest of the packages you need
<Styx993> k
<Styx993> thx
<Styx993> and theyre all intrepid still
<shadeslayer> Styx993: change them to jaunty
<shadeslayer> Styx993: search for a clean jaunty sources.list (google) and replace it with your sources.list and then dist-upgrade
<Styx993> k, thank you
<PapaChub> How can I configure the Terminal Bell in "konsole" (Jaunty) ? I can't find it under "Settings -> Edit Current Profile..."
* Riddell changed the topic of #kubuntu to: Official Kubuntu support | FAQ: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/FAQ | Free 9.04 (KDE 4) CDs https://shipit.kubuntu.org | KDE 4.2.4 available http://kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.2.4 | 4.3 beta arrivig in Kubuntu Backports PPA (disable if you don't want it) https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/backports | Pastes: http://paste.ubuntu.com | Tutorials Monday 19:00UTC https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuTutorialsDay Chat in #kubuntu-offtopic
* Riddell changed the topic of #kubuntu to: Official Kubuntu support | FAQ: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/FAQ | Free 9.04 (KDE 4) CDs https://shipit.kubuntu.org | KDE 4.2.4 available http://kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.2.4 | 4.3 beta arrivig in Kubuntu Backports PPA (disable if you don't want it) https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/backports | Pastes: http://paste.ubuntu.com | Tutorials Monday 19:00UTC https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuTutorialsDay | Chat in #kubuntu-offtopic
<Riddell> topicdiff: Tutorials Monday 19:00UTC https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuTutorialsDay
<Styx993> thanks for the help, shadeslayer and DragnsIcr
<shadeslayer> Styx993: no problem
<ign0ramus> hey Walzmyn
<andrew__> I'm a bit diasappointed that I can't boot Windows or another Linux partition. Windows is on a scsi based sda1 and LFS is on effectively ide 0 slave, hdb7. kubuntu is on hdb5
<andrew__> using sd0,0 for windows in my menu.lst is a parsing error
<ikonia> how is that anything to do with kubuntu ?
<Styx993> did you try hd0,0?
<andrew__> hd0,0 is an invalid or unsupportable executable format
<Styx993> for windows are you using chainloader +1?
<ikonia> andrew__: sd0,0 is not a valid format
<ikonia> andrew__: grub uses disks with "hd" pre-appenend
<andrew__> Styx, yes
<andrew__> as prepared by the kubuntu system itself.
<Styx993> hmm
<ikonia> andrew__: can you boot kubuntu yes/no ?
<Styx993> wait, unsupported executable format for windows?
<andrew__> kubuntu yes, anything else, no
<andrew__> Styx, yes
<ikonia> andrew__: ok - so the problem is the menu.lst config for the other OS's
<Styx993> that's weird, it shouldnt look at that...
<shadeslayer> where can i find the ktorrent plasmoid source?
<ikonia> in the repo
<ikonia> with the source for all the other packages
<ikonia> shadeslayer: if there is a package for it - there is a source package
<shadeslayer> ikonia: ok..but i need the tarball of it to be specific so that i can do plasmapkg -i <tarball>
<ign0ramus> shadeslayer, check out 'plasma-widget-ktorrent'
<ikonia> shadeslayer: then look on the website
<shadeslayer> ign0ramus: um...i have that installed..i need it on kde-nightly
<shadeslayer> ikonia: whose website?
<ikonia> shadeslayer: then you are not supported here
<ikonia> shadeslayer: as you well know
<shadeslayer> ikonia: i just need the source...
<ikonia> shadeslayer: then you are not supported here
<shadeslayer> im not asking for kde-nightly support
<ikonia> shadeslayer: then you are not supported here
<ign0ramus> shadeslayer, check here: http://ktorrent.org/?q=downloads
<shadeslayer> ign0ramus: nope
<ikonia> shadeslayer: stop asking pleaqse
<ikonia> please
<shadeslayer> ikonia: im just asking for the tarball...whats the harm>
<ign0ramus> shadeslayer, if the widget is not part of the tarball, i don't know what else to say
<shadeslayer> *?
<ikonia> shadeslayer: because it's not supported
<ikonia> shadeslayer: stop asking please
<shadeslayer> ikonia: if you say so
<andrew__> http://paste.ubuntu.com:80/201715/ - my menu.lst
<ikonia> andrew__: for some reason that pastebin is timing out
<andrew__> Okay, try http://pastebin.com/m349d24b2
<commander_> does anyone have cairo dock?
<ikonia> andrew__: you have modified that file
<andrew__> so? the original was useless for anything else
<andrew__> if it worked I wouldn't have tried to fix it!
<ikonia> andrew__: well you've modified it using "sd" grub knowns nothing about that, it only uses hd
<andrew__> okay, we'll try that then.
<andrew__> hd0,0 and hdb1,6
<ikonia> you don't need to re-do "setup"
<ikonia> just change the menu.lst
<andrew__> I know. LFS taught me a few things.
<ikonia> then why are you saying hd0,0  ?
<andrew__> for Windows, sd0
<ikonia> no
<ikonia> sd0 means nothing to grub
<andrew__> I'll try hd0
<ikonia> what are you on about
<ikonia> hd0 is the boot sector on your disk
<andrew__> what should I try for my sda1? hd0 or hd0,0?
<ikonia> depends on your device.map file, but hd0,0 is the norm
<andrew__> ok
<andrew__> back in 5
<jean_pierre_cz> got a little problem with Ark - it doesn't extract RAR files
<jean_pierre_cz> can anybody help me?
<ikonia> jean_pierre_cz: have you installed the rar/unrar packages ?
<jean_pierre_cz> yes
<jean_pierre_cz> but I think that it is due to the upgrade to KDE 4.2.90
<jean_pierre_cz> I can unrar in CLI
<ikonia> so sounds like ark isn't linked into the rar libs
<jean_pierre_cz> yeah, there is a problem with PATH
<jean_pierre_cz> i got also a warning notification concerning this
<jean_pierre_cz> but I don't know how to solve it
<jean_pierre_cz> maybe the solution is just wait for KDE 4.3
<Guest95161> Hola, alguien me puede ayudar y darme un link para ingresar a la comunidad en español?
<Styx993> can you use dd to copy a specific number of bytes?
<ign0ramus> !es | Guest95161
<ubottu> Guest95161: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Guest95161> thanks!!!
<ign0ramus> Guest95161, de nada :)
<Styx993> anyway...
<Styx993> is there any way i can copy 448 raw bytes from one disk to another using dd?
<ign0ramus> Styx993, not sure, but i'd imagine it'd be something like "dd if=<source> of=<target> bs=<byte size> ..."
<Styx993> hmm
<Styx993> tried that, but it copied 6.7mb
<Styx993> and destroyed the fs, so now i need to re-copy it
<ign0ramus> Styx993, you specified a value for 'bs' ?
<Styx993> yes
<Styx993> i specified 448
<ign0ramus> Styx993, also, there are restrictions on the number of bytes you can specify
<Styx993> ?
<ign0ramus> Styx993, i believe 512 is the smallest value you can specify
<Styx993> crap
<ign0ramus> Styx993, yeah... see here: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-newbie-8/learn-the-dd-command-362506/#post1848006
<JuJuBee> What do I need to install to get pico?
<ign0ramus> JuJuBee, not that it answers your question, but what's wrong with nano?
<JuJuBee> Ive used it for so long, my fingers know how to type it
<JuJuBee> its automatic...
<JuJuBee> and nothing wrong with nano...
<JuJuBee> more curious as to why it is gone?
<ign0ramus> JuJuBee, don't know, but a quick apt-cache search reveals only nano and nano-tiny (?)
<Styx993> aha
<JuJuBee> Yea, I  already looked.  Funny, last fresh install I had it now it is gone.
<Styx993> i had to set the count
<Dragnslcr> nano essentially supersedes pico
<ign0ramus> JuJuBee, i never really used pico... are the shortcuts that much different/
<Dragnslcr> If it's just a matter of habit of typing "pico" you can just symlink /usr/bin/nano to /usr/bin/pico
<JuJuBee> no
<Styx993> argh
<Styx993> im gonna go, my usb is too slow for this
<Styx993> cya
<andrew___> http://pastebin.com/m55cfcdab for the last menu.lst (last section given)
<andrew___> savedefault and makeactive look unusual to me
<andrew___> maybe the root on lfs should be sdb7...
<andrew___> remming out savedefault and makeactive for Windows and changing to root=/dev/sda7 for linux boot
<andrew___> report errors shortly!
<andrew___> (make that sdb7!)
<andrew__> exactly the same errors! Kubuntu can only boot itself!
<jackstraw> ok I am using kubuntu 8.10 and I am trying to install yahoo instant messenger. when I try to use the deb package installer it says libglib1.2 not satisfiable. I tried to re install the dependency and the same thing. is there anyone that can help me with this?
<vbgunz> man amazon.com is just killing my konqueror
<jackstraw> ok I am using kubuntu 8.10 and I am trying to install yahoo instant messenger. when I try to use the deb package installer it says libglib1.2 not satisfiable. I tried to re install the dependency and the same thing. is there anyone that can help me with this?
<Cooltiger> Does anyone have problems with pidgin and yahoo msg. accounts?
<LadyNikon> no
<Cooltiger> the problem also exists with Kopete apperently
<jackstraw> yeah it dosent work
<Cooltiger> it was working about a day ago
<LadyNikon> my yahoo messanger works fine
<jackstraw> I am trying to install yahoo instant messenger for linux right now
<jackstraw> I know I am having the same problom
<jackstraw> you will have the same problom with all instant messenger programs
<LadyNikon> lemme switch to kubuntu
<LadyNikon> maybe i am wrong
<LadyNikon> brb
<jackstraw> I am trying to get this issue resolved right now and no one seems to be helping
<jason__> I have fixed it before by a full reinstall of ubuntu but that is not as fun as it sounds
<LadyNikon> ok maybe i was wrong
<jackstraw> thaks a whole hell of alot for sending me in ubuntu-chat all of you people can go to hell
<LadyNikon> you people?
<cooltiger> ?
<LadyNikon> ook.
<LadyNikon> i just booted into kubuntu to help him out
<LadyNikon> heh
 * LadyNikon shrugs
<darkmatter> you'd think he would yell at yahoo instead
<LadyNikon> funny i guess i never set it up on this side
#kubuntu 2009-06-23
<Cooltiger> well that didn't work
<Cooltiger> I just tried to purge and install pidgin all over again any suggestions
<ign0ramus> Cooltiger, maybe this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=7480008&postcount=9
<ign0ramus> Cooltiger, alternately, you can use the server: cs101.msg.mud.yahoo.com instead for now
<davidjheinrich> can anyone help me with this issue?:
<davidjheinrich> I have .ORF and .JPEG files, each with the same name before extension (i.e., _15355.ORF and _15355.JPEG). I've deleted .JPEG files I don't want, and want to make a script to get rid of the corresponding .ORF files. I.e., I want to make a script that will, within a folder, find all .ORF files that don't have a corresponding .JPEG file and delete them.
<davidjheinrich> <actually, what about a script to move those files to a sub-folder>
<Cooltiger> im not entirely familier with scripting however i am familier with programming so though I can not give the exact code try
<Cooltiger> having it do a ls of that directory
<Cooltiger> then pipe it to a check between the ORF and the JPG
<Cooltiger> anything that fails gets transfered to a sub folder?
<davidjheinrich> yea, that sounds like what I want to do
<Cooltiger> and have it list only the *.ORF files
<PSiL0> is it possible to compile qt 4.5.x in intrepid?
<Cooltiger> I'll work on creating one and let you know what I come up with
<davidjheinrich> thanks
<ign0ramus> Cooltiger, you could probably use 'cut' to determine similar filenames
<yao_ziyuan> suppose i want to create a new user account
<gunslinger_> wew
<yao_ziyuan> who can't see my existing user directory
<yao_ziyuan> what groups should i give it?
<yao_ziyuan> my current account is 'yaoziyuan', created during kubuntu installation.
<yao_ziyuan> i want to create another account 'temp',
<yao_ziyuan> who can't see my directory (/home/yaoziyuan).
<Captain_Haddock> yao_ziyuan: you are using kubuntu's user manager?
<yao_ziyuan> yes, kusers
<Cooltiger> if it is another user they will be able to see the the folder yaoziyuan but they should not be able to go inside with out SU or SUDO privliges
<Captain_Haddock> yao_ziyuan: that should, by default, work the way you want it to.
<yao_ziyuan> but i assigned some groups to 'temp':
<yao_ziyuan> adm,
<yao_ziyuan> dialout, cdrom, plugindev,
<yao_ziyuan> lpadmin, admin, sambashare, vboxusers
<yao_ziyuan> i just give 'temp' all groups that 'yaoziyuan' has.
<yao_ziyuan> except the group 'yaoziyuan'.
<yao_ziyuan> but 'temp' has its own unique group, 'temp'.
<gunslinger_> hi all
<yao_ziyuan> then, this 'temp' user can access 'yaoziyuan's home directory.
<yao_ziyuan> which groups should i detach from 'temp'?
<liberfiasco>  Hi.. if I upgrade to 4.3 beta2 in backports, will my system be tracking backports indefinitely, up to 4.3 final and beyond or will ppa take over once final is there?
<liberfiasco> I currently have ppa enabled
<yao_ziyuan> i see, by default, i shouldn't give 'temp' these groups
<Walzmyn> liberfiasco: i think that it'll use the highest version of a package, so if the one in the main repo gets moved up, the ppa will be ignored
<Walzmyn> liberfiasco: but, the policy is to not impliment "new" things in a stable release, so the stuff in the ppa probably won't be in the main until 9.10
<liberfiasco> ah
<liberfiasco> but there is a difference, AFAIK, between "backports" and "ppa"?
<Walzmyn> liberfiasco: that's all kinda putting things together, i've not seen an "official" policy on it
<Walzmyn> liberfiasco: backports are things that are ready made for the next release that are being made available for the current release
<liberfiasco> that is.. the repository currently holding 4.2.4 is "updates" and one with 4.3 is "backports"
<Walzmyn> liberfiasco: so, the difference would just be symantics
 * Walzmyn heads to the dinner table
<liberfiasco> alright, thanks Walzmyn, gonna get 4.3 then :)
<Captain_Haddock> yao_ziyuan: just give the same set of groups as yourself, minus the one with the same username as yourself. THis should be the default.
<yao_ziyuan> Captain_Haddock: i did. but then the new user would be able to see my home directory
<Captain_Haddock> yao_ziyuan: inside it? unless the directory belongs to a group that the new user belongs to, he shouldn't be able to.
<yao_ziyuan> Captain_Haddock: these are the groups that 'yaoziyuan' belongs to: adm, dialout, cdrom, plugindev, lpadmin, admin, sambashare, vboxusers
<yao_ziyuan> Captain_Haddock: if i let 'temp' join the same groups, it can see '/home/yaoziyuan's contents
<liberfiasco> there's 28 blocked updates from backports..
<liberfiasco> ah those seem to be 4.2.4 packages..
<liberfiasco> in backports.. I guess they should be cleaned out then..
<zer0o> hi guys how do i run compiz?
<zer0o> its installed but i dunno how to run it, i want to customize it but dunno where it is
<ign0ramus> !compiz | zer0o
<ubottu> zer0o: Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<zer0o> ive already read that
<zer0o> but i cant really run it
<zer0o> what do i need to do in order to run it
<zer0o> its installed but i cant read it
<zer0o> *run it
<tomsdale> dragon player doesn't play .mp4 files - Is there a know workaround for 9.04? I'm on KDE 4.3 beta2
<hrishi> hi
<libervisco> Hi.. backports f****d up
<libervisco> I can't log in to KDE.. kdm says no widget loaded, startx gets stuck at the world icon..
<libervisco> hrmmmmm... wait a sec.. kpackagekit does apt-get upgrade by default, not dist-upgrade, which is why some of those packages are "blocked"...
 * libervisco is running dist-upgrade and sees KDE related stuff coming down..
<pxwebdev> hey everybody
<Walzmyn> hi
 * libervisco is regretting this :S
<pxwebdev> anyone ever worked with mytv?
<Walzmyn> libervisco: what are you regretting?
<libervisco> upgrading to backports KDE 4.3..
<libervisco> it wont log in..
<Walzmyn> won't log into what?
<libervisco> KDE4.3.. it gets stuck on the world icon, whatever that represents..
<libervisco> networking I guess.. but not sure.. the third icon
<Walzmyn> hmm, i assumn this is a different computer?
<Walzmyn> libervisco: i don' t know that those icon actually mean anything. I think it's just a little video
<libervisco> nope, I only have this one.. I've seen it said here 4.3 works well (better actually, no bugs I've been experiencing on 4.2) so I went for it
<libervisco> I think they do.. probably some parts of the system, as they load so icons appear..
<libervisco> if it gets stuck on one, not all icons appear
 * libervisco is writing from irssi in console :S
<Walzmyn> libervisco: sorry bud, it's working for me
<Walzmyn> libervisco: i know you hate to hear that
<libervisco> it's ok..
<Walzmyn> libervisco: if you were to remove the ppa from sources.list and do an upgrade, would it roll stuff back to where it was before?
<libervisco> I could try a reboot again.. looks like there were issues when I upgraded with kpackagekit and some blocked packages (probably cause it runs "upgrade" rather than dist-upgrade..
<pxwebdev> You can try looking at the x server log and see what that says
<libervisco> Walzmyn: that's what I'd like to know.. if all fails I could try that :)
<pxwebdev> if its a error, then it would be logged
<Walzmyn> libervisco: everybody's is seeing those blocked packages
<JuJuBee> Anybody familiar with akonadi ?
<libervisco> pxwebdev: nothing interesting there.. but X runs, it seems it's KDE that gets stuck..
<JuJuBee> I am having trouble sync'ing with my palm.  I deleted a record from kaddressbook, but it still remains on palm.  How do I look at the akonadi db?
<pxwebdev> libervisco: are you using server or desktop?
<libervisco> desktop..
<pxwebdev> how long have you waited for it to load?
<libervisco> about a few minutes longest..
<libervisco> switching back and forth between console and KDE login screen (ctrl-alt f keys) to see what's going on (but it says nothing useful)...
<libervisco> and then the login screen just went black and shown only the X cursor
<libervisco> oh and it displays some errors about power management and alsa not working
<pxwebdev> well it seems like its loading, but there might be a issue with the video settings
<pxwebdev> what you could try to do is remove it and install the other version
<libervisco> yeah..
<libervisco> I'll try rebooting and trying once again and then I'll try that..
<pxwebdev> yeah sorry i couldnt help more
<libervisco> no probs.. thanks
<libervisco> brb
<Serpardum> My son has kubuntu installed on a computer but he doesn't see the internet. He has a usb wireless card. What ist he command to look at network connections?
<valgaav> Serpardum: probably lsusb in this case to see if kernel is seeing the usb device
<valgaav> then I guess lsmod to check if the kernel has a module for it
<valgaav> would be IMHO a lot easier to just google up "<name of the card> linux  " and check if the drivers are in kernel at all
<Serpardum> I did valgaav, got too many responses about things not related
<Serpardum> running commands that dont' exist in kubuntu but in ubuntu, etc.,.
<libervisco> I removed all kde stuff (I think) and disabled ppa updates (with 4.2 in there) and some others and am trying 4.3 clean again.. maybe it works this time
<Serpardum> Wehre is add network device in kubuntu?
<Serpardum> Says supposed to use ndiswrapper, it's not installed, apt-get install ndiswrapper doesn't find anything.
<Walzmyn> Serpardum: what are you trying to install?
<Serpardum> Linksys usb wireless network card
<Serpardum> the usb driver sees it
<Serpardum> it's on my son's computer whom I have on the phone
<Walzmyn> have you just tried using the networkmangaer plasmoid?
<Walzmyn> ndiswrapper-common might be what your looking for there
<Serpardum> he may have it connected
<Walzmyn> if you've got all the required drivers it *should* just appear in the netowork manager
<burn_> my trash can shows files in it, explore it, konsole it shows empty, on desktop shows full, when i click empty trash bin it says:The file or folder /home/burn/.local/share/Trash/files/ROMSetup-1c.bin does not exist.
<Serpardum> okay, he found it in the network manager.  It's not connected yet :D
<Walzmyn> Serpardum: there's also a ndisgtk package that is a gui frontend for ndiswrapper
<Serpardum> I'm trying to talk him through it but I don't know what the wireless network connection looks like
<Walzmyn> mine always pops up a dialog for the password that gets hidden behind all the other windows
<Serpardum> he's eating
<Walzmyn> Serpardum: make sure he looks for that
<Serpardum> Well, turns out he has to first find the wireless to connect to
<Serpardum> scan for routers, etc.. I guess
<Serpardum> that's the way it is on windows anyway
 * Walzmyn nods
<burn_> anyone to help me with trash can? :D
<Serpardum> clean it out now and then or it starts to stink burn_
<Walzmyn> burn_: what version of kde?
<burn_> wont clean, message gets anoyying
<Serpardum> what message?
<burn_> 4.2.3 or 4.2.4 let me check
<Walzmyn> that's good
<Walzmyn> i meang 3 vs 4
<burn_> it is 4.2.2 on kubuntu jaunty 9.04
<Walzmyn> what exactly is it doing?
<Serpardum> I see, he said up there.
<burn_> when i click empty trash bin it says: The file or folder /home/burn/.local/share/Trash/files/ROMSetup-1c.bin does not exist.
<Walzmyn> hmm
<Walzmyn> mine has got one file in it, and when i tell it to empty its not removing it either
<Serpardum> maybe you have to run it as sudo
<burn_> Walzmyn sudo console and rm it :d
 * Serpardum shrugs
<burn_> nothing in sudo shows empty
<Walzmyn> burn_: yeah, i could
<Walzmyn> burn but i'm wondering why neither of ours is acting as it should
<burn_> not our folt we should beat the dev's :D
<burn_> joking they are working so hard to give us this
<Walzmyn> I was REAL skeptical about the convert over to kde4, but I gotta tell ya, i'm loving this thing
<burn_> how it goes the rm -rf command fo all files in a dir?
<ign0ramus> Walzmyn, hey, remember how i could only load *some* flash videos?
<Walzmyn> ign0ramus: emm, no.
<ign0ramus> Walzmyn, no? i thought it was you i was talking to yesterday.  my mistake
<ign0ramus> Walzmyn, but i'm sure you'll be glad to know i resolved the issue
<Walzmyn> ign0ramus: we spoke yesterday, but i don't think it was about flash
<Walzmyn> ign0ramus: YAY!
<ign0ramus> :)
 * Walzmyn thinks flash is an evil construct of devious demons
<ign0ramus> Walzmyn, if you ever have an issue where some flash sites load and some don't, check permissions on ~/.macromedia of all things
 * ign0ramus is certain it is
<burn_> yeeeeeeeeeeey fixer trash bin issue :d
<Walzmyn> i do notice that some sites don't load in
<ign0ramus> Walzmyn, gotta run... was just checking in before i left the house and saw you here
<Walzmyn> ign0ramus: what am i checking the permissions on?
<ign0ramus> Walzmyn, the directory ~/.macromedia
<Walzmyn> the /,macromedia directory itself?
<Walzmyn> ign0ramus: what should it be set to?
<ign0ramus> Walzmyn, mine was not writable, and some flash videos wouldn't load (but youtube and others did) :/
<ign0ramus> Walzmyn, i have mine at 775
<ign0ramus> Walzmyn, gotta run dude
<maicuong> ,l
<h3nchm3n81> I have a Gateway M675 running kubuntu 9.04 and i cannot seem to turn on my wireless.  Any suggestions?
<h3nchm3n81> exit
<luis_> hola alguien sabe que programa puedo usar para imprimir fotos en ubuntu pero que imprima la fecha y la hora tambien
<Ursinha> luis_, !es
<Ursinha> errr
<Ursinha> !es | luis_
<ubottu> luis_: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Ursinha> :)
<Ursinha> sorry
<FloodBotK1> Ursinha: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Ursinha> lol
<luis_> en el canal es no me ayudan
<luis_> hola alguien sabe que programa puedo usar para imprimir fotos en ubuntu pero que imprima la fecha y la hora tambien
<Ursinha> luis_, but this channel is english only, sorry :( - and I don't speak Spanish
<luis_> ok
<KDesk> hi
<Elone> something wrong with the linux kernel 2.6.28.11.15?it is show blocked in my update
<fireball> hey all, my user permissions are "wrong", please advise. . . upon start up i receive a message about my .dmrc file being ignored, need 644 permissions and users $home folder not writable by others. . .
<gunslinger_> wew
<fireball> i think this upsetting my kde updater too
<KDesk> do you know where could I get firefox 3.5 for 64 bit? in a deb if possible.
<Dragnslcr> Elone- for some reason, KPackageKit is showing it as blocked because of dependencies. You can install the updates by running "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<Elone> oh
<dksoba88> any recommendations for a good torrent client?
<Elone> ktorrent is good XD
<Elone> or utorrent  with wine
<dksoba88> ic
<dksoba88> thanks
<wolexzo> apart form kde, any difference btw ubuntu and kubuntu?
<Zorael> bundled packages, basically (which includes KDE/GNOME). Ubuntu uses PulseAudio, Kubuntu doesn't. Ubuntu comes with Firefox, Kubuntu doesn't. etc
<dksoba88> I'm trying to get Amarok to work right but I can't seem to get my mp3's to play on there
<dksoba88> it just skips through the whole playlist but no error messages
<dksoba88> I think I have the right mp3 codecs installed and whatnot though
<Serpardum> How do I stop ktorrent from starting when kubuntu starts?
<Zorael> Serpardum: check Session Manager in System Settings, see if it's loading a previously saved session
<Zorael> just set it to start with an empty one
<Serpardum> I do not see a "Session Manger"
<Serpardum> under Configure KTorrent
<Serpardum> Hmm.. I stopped the download I had, maybe that will work
<Zorael> Serpardum: No, KDE's system settings, then Session Manager
<gunslinger_> halohalokaka
<Zorael> Serpardum: Advanced tab
<Serpardum> what was that command to see how much disk space is left?  I thought it was fs.. maybe sf?
<Serpardum> bah, can't remember it
<jedix> df
<Serpardum> thanks
<galvao> Greetings. Using Kubuntu 9.04 here. I'm wondering why I can't apply the new kernel updates? KDE Control Module shows these 4 updates as "Blocked"
<peabody> yo
<phma> yoyo
<estres> hi there
<estres> I have this problem:
<estres> I can not connect my computer from KDE to internet
<estres> I am doing it from GNOME
<estres> any ideas on how to solve this one?
<bazhang> estres, open a konsole and type ifconfig
<estres> bazhang: wait a minute
<netdaemon> if it's a hidden network i find a sudo iwlist wlan0 scan essid yourEssid works
<estres> ok I have done it
<netdaemon> may have to do that a few times
<bazhang> estres, you see eth0 wlan0 and the like?
<estres> I see eth0 eth1 lo
<bazhang> estres, you trying to connect via ethernet or wireless
<estres>  ethernet
<estres> I am conected right now by ethernet
<estres> but gnome
<bazhang> sudo dhclient eth0  estres
<bazhang> in KDE via Konsole
<estres> I do not know why is not working in KDE
<estres> same computer but in KDE no conection
<bazhang> it will work in KDE if it works in GNOME via cmd line
<estres> I think I did wrong button in kwallet
<bazhang> could be
<estres> how can I initialize this one or disble kwallet
<estres> because I do not think is a configuration proble
<estres> m
<estres> ??
<estres> bazhang: do you think if I delete .kde may be it can solve my problem?
<bazhang> estres, no
<estres> bazhang: ok
<estres> bazhang: please give some ideas to try
<bazhang> estres, first see if the command works under KDE, worry about kwallet in a bit
<estres> ok I come back from KDE in a few minuts
<bazhang> estres, success? now in KDE?
<estres> bazhang: yeah...
<estres> ;)
<estres> thank you
<bazhang> nice :)
<estres> is working fine now
<estres> I will try wireless now
<bazhang> let me get you a guide for cli (wireless) for future reference :)
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=571188 estres
<bazhang> whoops
<netdaemon> i have a question about the repos, why are the kde bugfix releases (kde 4.2.x) not in the main repos?
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=571188 estres
<estres> bazhang: wireless is working good
<estres> bazhang: ok thank you
<netdaemon> i can understand not wanting 4.3 hitting the main repos in the middle of jaunty's run, but a bugfix release :S
<TheJBird> \
<coz_> guys where is the menu editor in kde4 ?
<coz_> sorry about that
<coz_> hey guys how to get svg files to preview? in dolphin
<Freewolf> hey all
<Freewolf> is there anybody willing to help with kmyfirewall configuration?
<ct529> I am using top on a server, and it returns the memory nearly all used .... but it is not, no process is actually using it ....
<coz_> is there a way to make dolphin preview svg images?
<hitman> как открыть порт на kubunte?
<ultralaser> how do i remove kde 4 and get 3 back
<ultralaser> can anyone tell me how to get kde3 back and drop kde4
<ultralaser> BTW the answer was, Kubuntu/Kde3/Jaunty https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Kde3/Jaunty
<ultralaser> your welcome, stockholm
<TMKCodes> Hey where i can download kubuntu 8.10
<TMKCodes> ?
<TMKCodes> i found :)
<Mamarok> TMKCodes: it is Alpha 2, so be careful...
<TMKCodes> :P
<TMKCodes> TMKCodes: Damn that i had to try fedora 11 and broke my ubuntu8.10/KDE4.2 system :(
<ahmad> hi
<ahmad> do u herme
<Matisse> hi
<Matisse> how do I find out, if my new sata hd is recognized?
<Matisse> it has no filesystem on it
<shadeslayer> Matisse: lsscsi
<shadeslayer> !info lsscsi | Matisse
<ubottu> Matisse: lsscsi (source: lsscsi): list all SCSI devices (or hosts) currently on system. In component main, is optional. Version 0.21-2 (jaunty), package size 35 kB, installed size 156 kB
<shadeslayer> Matisse: you need to install it via apt-get first :)
<shadeslayer> Matisse: or theres another method...remove the drive and plug it back in and type dmesg | tail in a terminal and see if its recognised there
<Tm_T> shadeslayer: not needed
<shadeslayer> Tm_T: hmm ?
<Tm_T> and you NEVER hotswap drives unless you know what you're doing
<Matisse> shadeslayer, dmesg also showed something without replugging
<Matisse> and lsscsi also worked, thx
<Tm_T> shadeslayer: no point replugging anyway, you can grep the information from dmesg
<shadeslayer> Tm_T: ok,ill remember that
<Matisse> the update tool always shows "Changes:The list of changes is not available". Same problem for gnome, but there a update / reinstall solved the prob. How do I solve it in kde?
<shadeslayer> Matisse: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Matisse> shadeslayer, thought I was already on the newest version...
<Matisse> Ubuntu 4.3.3-5ubuntu4
<shadeslayer> 4.3 ??
<shadeslayer> Matisse: its usually used for kernel upgrade (via backports) or for KDE upgrades from 4.2 to 4.2.4 and similar
<bug2783> hi all
<shadeslayer> !hi | bug2783
<ubottu> bug2783: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<bug2783> i have a problem with cpu temperature that with kde is more high that with gnome
<bug2783> about 15 degrees up
<giovanni> c'è qualche italiano???
<shadeslayer> !it giovanni
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about it giovanni
<shadeslayer> !it| giovanni
<ubottu> giovanni: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<Zensursula> Hi, just a question: what is the "state of the art" WebDev Package for Kubuntu?
<shadeslayer> bug2783: thats alot...did you try changing the power management to power save?
<Zensursula> when I try to install Quanta, it comes with old stuff???
<shadeslayer> bug2783: or tinker with the power settings and see if it works
<phma> shadeslayer: what happens if someone comes in here talking Hindi?
<shadeslayer> !in | phma
<ubottu> phma: #ubuntu-in is the channel for Ubuntu in India
<shadeslayer> phma: im a india
<shadeslayer> *india
<shadeslayer> *indian
<bug2783> shadeslayer: i tried to change from performance to powersave
<bug2783> but nothing change in the temperature
<phma> ah! I thought they were named by languages
<Jimi_Neutral> hi all, i just attatched a hdd as a salve cause i need to get something off it, this i the first time i have used the kde desktop can anyone tell me how i can see this drive graphically
<Matisse> shadeslayer, isn't dist-upgrade for upgrading kubuntu (and not just only kde)
<shadeslayer> Jimi_Neutral: open dolphin
<shadeslayer> Matisse: that too apart from other things
<Matisse> I thought it's only used if a new version of (k)ubuntu is released...
<Jimi_Neutral> shadeslayer, doplphin open
<shadeslayer> Jimi_Neutral: it should be on the left hand side
<Jimi_Neutral> shadeslayer, i got home, netowrk, root, trash
<Jimi_Neutral> shadeslayer, sorry im telling a lie, its not a slave, its on itw own bus
<Jimi_Neutral> thats how i was told to set it up cause it has a problem
<bug2783> anyone use cpufreqd instead power manager?
<Matisse> Jimi_Neutral, start a shell,  then lsscsi
<shadeslayer> Jimi_Neutral: i think if you attach any removable storage media it should show up on dophin or atleast the devices plugged in plasmoid
<Matisse> shadeslayer, doesnt sound like a removable media...
<Jimi_Neutral> its not, its an ide hdd
<shadeslayer> Jimi_Neutral: no idea then....
<Matisse> Jimi_Neutral, start a shell,  then lsscsi
<Matisse> then maybe the given command for installing
<Jimi_Neutral> ok installing lsscsi now
<Matisse> lsscsi for finding out the /dev/...
<shadeslayer> Matisse: that can be found by sudo fdisk -l
<bug2783> damn
<Jimi_Neutral> you are talking to a linux newb by the way, sorry
<shadeslayer> Jimi_Neutral: install lsscsi and then sudo fdisk -l
<Jimi_Neutral> hmm no its now showing it
<Jimi_Neutral> not
<Jimi_Neutral> wth is going on
<Jimi_Neutral> you think it is cause it is on its own bus rather than being set up as a slave on the same ribbon?
<Matisse> wont work if not mounted
<Jimi_Neutral> ?
<Matisse> lsscsi
<Matisse> the fdisk command wont work if not mounted so use lsscsi
<Jimi_Neutral> and what exactly do i do with lsscsi
<Matisse> showing all plugged devices like hd and so
<Matisse> every ide / ata stuff
<sugalo> hi; how can i use gwenview's previous and next buttons with my keyboard arrows ?
<Jimi_Neutral> aye, an i said, its showing the ATA disk the cdrom and for some reason its showing dvdram whatever that means
<Matisse> Jimi_Neutral, not both disks?
<sugalo> hm there is configure shortcuts button it's helpful
<Jimi_Neutral> the disk with th stuff i need to get off is plugged into the cdrom ide slot and the cdrom is on as a slave cause thats how this guy tol me to set it up
<Matisse> thats not important
<Jimi_Neutral> well its not showing the other disk anyway
<Matisse> Jimi_Neutral, are there 2 harddisk?
<Jimi_Neutral> Matisse, yes
<Matisse> thats bad
<Jimi_Neutral> it showed up fine when i plugged it in as an external into a windows machine
<Jimi_Neutral> thru usb
<shadeslayer> Jimi_Neutral: then do the same for kubuntu
<Jimi_Neutral> but as i say when i tryied to copy i got an I/O error, thats why this guy told me to do it on a linux box and take a snapshot, then take the file off the good hdd
<Matisse> Jimi_Neutral, I mean does lsscsi  show 2 disks?
<Jimi_Neutral> Matisse, no it doesnt
<Matisse> well, then I got no idea. Ask the guy again, how a snapshot is done :) maybe you dont need to mount it or something...
<Jimi_Neutral> i been trying to get hold of him
<shadeslayer> Jimi_Neutral: have a look at dmesg and see if its properly detected there
<Jimi_Neutral> ut hes not answering..i dont blame him
<Matisse> Jimi_Neutral, type: dmesg | grep sd
<Jimi_Neutral> Matisse, how do i do that line
<Matisse> in a shell
<Matisse> like before
<Jimi_Neutral> no the vertical line
<Jimi_Neutral> between dmesg and grep
<kasmas> sallam
<kasmas> any urdu speaker here
<Matisse> Jimi_Neutral,  i do it with "Alt Gr" + "<"
<kasmas> jimi
<Jimi_Neutral> yes
<kasmas> can u help out
<Jimi_Neutral> im nt a mind reader so i dont know
<kasmas> my browsing is not working
<kasmas> bcaz i m using cable net with beyond isa server
<phma> on my keyboard it's shift backslash | what's your layout
<kasmas> i don't where to download isa client for kubuntu
<Jimi_Neutral> comman not found
<Jimi_Neutral> i found it, but the command doesnt work
<kasmas> qwerty is my keyboard layout
<Jimi_Neutral> i dont know kasmas, sorry i cant help u there
<phma> What happens? I get lines like "[   36.700000] sd 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi removable disk sda"
<kasmas> ok
<kasmas> is ur web browsing working on kubuntu ?
<Jimi_Neutral> yes
<kasmas> so how it work ?
<kasmas> here i have isa client but it works only on windows
<kasmas> hello
<shadeslayer> kasmas: isa client??
<shadeslayer> kasmas: something like that 24 hour client thing?
<kasmas> yes plz
<kasmas> i m beyond isa client
<kasmas> here on kubuntu i don't know how to run isa
<shadeslayer> kasmas: well as i remember 1)there is no such client for kubuntu and 2) you can open konqueror and open any site and you will be directed to the login page which acts as a isa client
<kasmas> yes you r  right
<shadeslayer> kasmas: see...problem solved...have fun :)
<shadeslayer> bye all...
<kasmas> but here is giving error that u do not have isa connected
<kasmas> can any help how to connect browsing on kubuntu
<kasmas> i m totally new in this OS
<Mamarok> kasmas: sorry, I don't even know what isa is
<Matisse> Jimi_Neutral, just mark the    |  with your mouse and middle-mouse click into the shell
<Mamarok> kasmas: is this some sort of firewall or similar?
<kasmas> yes
<mni> HI all
<kasmas> here is a internet provider he has isa server .through he manage ..and provide us net
<Mamarok> kasmas: well, Linux uses it's own firewall application
<mni> how can i connect kubuntu with internet
<mni> how can i connect kubuntu with internet?
<Mamarok> kasmas: so you actually want to connect to their network, hence you have a network question, right?
<kasmas> mni here is also problem with me same
<Mamarok> mni: you need to setup your internet connection first I think
<kasmas> look i am talking to u offcource it is on internet ..but browsing is not working
<Mamarok> kasmas: what broser are you using?
<kasmas> konqueror
<mni> yes of course likewise me
<mni> me too konquree
<kasmas> here is giving some problem with proxies script or any thing related with proxy setting
<mni> yes same as me
<Mamarok> kasmas: well, the proxy settings are doen in systemsettings -> Network
<Mamarok> not in the browser
<Mamarok> done*
<kasmas> can u tell me how to set from there
<Mamarok> kasmas: open that tool, you will see by yourself, I don't have your proxy settings, you need to enter those there yourself
<kasmas> i know my server proxy
<mni> kasmas: pls help me with e.g of proxy settings
<kasmas> it is web:8080
<kasmas> mni wait i m trying to solve
<mni> ok
<Mamarok> mni, kasmas both, just read what is written in the Network Settings, it's self explaining
<mni> am waching:)
<kasmas> there some option that say
<kasmas> direct connect to internet
<kasmas> use manually proxies
<Mamarok> well, obviously that's not the one...
<kasmas> and other url proxy
<Mamarok> kasmas: how did you setup your proxy in WIndows then? It's the same way here
<kasmas> yes offcourse here i am did same was there ..but it is not working
<Mamarok> you need to either ask it to detect your proxy settings automatically, or enter the proxy details
<kasmas> automatically is not working ..and manually i m filling but nothing is happining
<Mamarok> doesn't your ISP provide a proxy setting URL?
<Mamarok> kasmas: you need to reconnect your lan after the settings are done
<kasmas> The page cannot be displayed
<kasmas>   Explanation: There is a problem with the page you are trying to reach and it cannot be displayed.
<kasmas>    
<kasmas> Try the following:
<kasmas> Refresh page: Search for the page again by clicking the Refresh button. The timeout may have occurred due to Internet congestion.
<kasmas> Check spelling: Check that you typed the Web page address correctly. The address may have been mistyped.
<kasmas> Access from a link: If there is a link to the page you are looking for, try accessing the page from that link.
<kasmas> Technical Information (for support personnel)
<FloodBotK1> kasmas: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Mamarok> kasmas: please, use the pastebin for more than 3 lines!
<Mamarok> !paste | kasmas
<ubottu> kasmas: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<kasmas> i think no one can help on kubuntu
<kasmas> i change my OS
<Jimi_Neutral> Matisse, im on a diff pc but i did the line anyway and the command dint work
<Mamarok> kasmas: come on, you loose patience very fast :)
<Mamarok> kasmas: see with #ubuntu, there are more eyes there, and don't forget we are all volunteeres here
<kasmas> dear i already searched lot of about this
<kasmas> but net is beyond on isa server
<Mamarok> kasmas: well, you are here since not more than 15 minutes...
<Matisse> Jimi_Neutral, what did it say?
<sugalo> kasmas: you are connected on internet and you can talk on irc but you can't browse ?
<kasmas> yes but after some days i cut out my this harddisk which has kubuntu installed  bcaz of browsing is not working
<kasmas> yes
<Mamarok> kasmas: you need to be patient or get payed support then :/
<kasmas> sugalo u r8
<sugalo> kasmas: hm .. who is your ISP ?
<sugalo> what* (?)
<bazhang> sounds like dns not isa-relate
<kasmas> 11.0.0.1 here is my server ip
<sugalo> kasmas: no i'm asking the name of your provider
<sugalo> (i had a similar problem once i
<kasmas> PTCL
<sugalo> it was becoming from my ISP)
<Jimi_Neutral> Matisse, bash:   sd: command not found
<kasmas> im  4rm pakistan
<sugalo> hm ok
<sugalo> kasmas: and can you 'ping' ?
<sugalo> kasmas: for instance 'ping 209.85.227.147'
<Matisse> Jimi_Neutral, you have to put that in one line
<DasDee> Hi guys. new to kubuntu & having probs wit internet conn
<Matisse> dmesg | grep sd
<ActionParsnip> DasDee: ask and the room will reply if it can
<Jimi_Neutral> Matisse, i did
<DasDee> i can't connect to both the LAN & internet using both the Ethernet & wireless
<DasDee> pls i ll b nidin a step by step demo if possible
<bazhang> DasDee, open a konsole
<Matisse> Jimi_Neutral, but then that error message wouldnt come. "sd" is a input for grep and not a command
<DasDee> sugalo, i dont even know to do d pingin. i am a newbie
<sugalo> DasDee: so you are kasmas ?
<kasmas> yes
<sugalo> DasDee: open Konsole and type 'ping 209.85.227.147' and give us the output
<kasmas> that ip is not pinging
<kasmas> ok can any 1 send me software for playing audio and video files
<Matisse> Jimi_Neutral, still the error message?
<bazhang> kubuntu-restricted-extras kasmas
<kasmas> ok
<kasmas> but i don;t have any software which can play audio or video file
<bazhang> kasmas, sure you do
<bazhang> kasmas, this is Ubuntu or Kubuntu
<kasmas> kubuntu
<kasmas> and my browsing is not working
<sugalo> you can't ping google that's weird
<bazhang> kasmas, open a konsole and type sudo apt-get update  <--what does that return
<kasmas> yes it is pinging
<Jimi_Neutral> Matisse, i am putting in dmesg grep | sd and it is saying bash: sd: command not found
<sugalo> kasmas: ok; what about 'ping www.google.com' ?
<bazhang> kasmas, run the command above
<kasmas> i think this Os is much harder then xp
<sugalo> Jimi_Neutral: put the pipe ( '|' ) at the right place :)
<kasmas> all things r corrent but i don;t know i to set proxy for browsing
<Matisse> Jimi_Neutral, the | is at the wrong position
<bazhang> kasmas, thought you wanted to play video and audio?
<kasmas> yes
<Matisse> Jimi_Neutral, so I have to do a reboot now...
<bazhang> then sudo apt-get install kubuntu-restricted-extras (from the konsole)
<ActionParsnip> bazhang: whats the difference between ubuntu-restricted-extras and kubuntu-restricted-extras
<digdeep> kasmas: System -> System Settings -> Proxy
<ActionParsnip> and for than matter xubuntu-restricted-extras
<bazhang> kasmas, did you run the command or not?
<kasmas> yes
<kasmas> here is saying
<bazhang> ActionParsnip, gstreamer vs libxine I would imagine for starter
<kasmas> coud not find package
<Jimi_Neutral> matisse: ok done that, sorry, doing too many things at once
<DasDee> sori guys, i am starting the other sys wit kubuntu
<bazhang> kasmas, is this a livecd, or have you installed kubuntu
<kasmas> i installed
<ActionParsnip> bazhang: cool, thought it was jut a comfortable name etc
<kasmas> burned a cd
<bazhang> DasDee, = kasmas ??
<bazhang> kasmas, paste.ubuntu.com with your /etc/apt/sources.list
<bazhang> kasmas, do NOT paste here.
<ActionParsnip> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<kasmas> can i update kubuntu 8.04 to 9.04 ?
<bazhang> kasmas, you are not following through on what you are asking
<bazhang> kasmas, please finish the first steps (installing audio and video codecs)
<kasmas> yes bazhang
<kasmas> where to download codec ?
<bazhang> kasmas, I told you
<kasmas> it say could't find packages
<bazhang> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-restricted-extras <<<---- kasmas
<bazhang> kasmas, in that case paste.ubuntu.com /etc/apt/sources.list
<kasmas> where to put this command     paste.ubuntu.com /etc/apt/sources.list
<bazhang> kasmas, open a konsole
<kasmas> yes
<kasmas> then
<kasmas> than
<kasmas> hi ahmad
<kasmas> do u speak urdu ?
<bazhang> in konsole type: cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<kasmas> yes
<bazhang> then paste.ubuntu.com (in a browser) and paste that there <<<-- give us the resulting link kasmas
<kasmas> but my browsing is opening any site
<bazhang> kasmas, okay, then in a console type ifconfig
<bazhang> kasmas, and do you see eth0 wlan0 lo etc ?
<kasmas> yes
<DasDee> error msg after pinging "could not open loc file.permission denied"
<kasmas> bazhang can i invite u in my pc ?
<ActionParsnip> bazhang: why not use pastebinit
<DasDee> bazhang i too see the messages now
<DasDee> wat next pls ?
<DasDee> bazhang, but no error msgs
<bazhang> kasmas, ping www.google.com
<kasmas> yes it is pingin
<bazhang> kasmas, now ctrl c
<kasmas> yes than
<DasDee> bazhang: after pingin google.com, error msg command not found
<bazhang> sudo apt-get update kasmas
<kasmas> in konsole ?
<bazhang> Yes
<ActionParsnip> ore systems if they are available
<kasmas> The update command takes no arguments     this is giving
<kasmas> bazhang do u use windows?
<bazhang> kasmas, are you running these commands on a windows machine?
<kasmas> no dear
<kasmas> i m running these commands on kubuntu konsole
<kasmas> i was just asking do u use windows xp or vista ?
<kasmas> r u newbie in kubuntu  ?
<bazhang> kasmas, sudo apt-get update   <--- just like that
<kasmas> i think this command is working
<kasmas> but the ISA SERVER is denied
<kasmas> The ISA Server denied the specified Uniform Resource Locator (URL)
<bazhang> kasmas, you are accessing the internet from home, school office or where
<kasmas> home
<bazhang> what is ISA server?
<cortex_sk> :D i hope "isa server" is not this http://www.microsoft.com/forefront/edgesecurity/isaserver/en/us/default.aspx
<kasmas> like there r network servers
<kasmas> and individual windows server
<bazhang> no idea about windows servers, isa server etc
<kasmas> ok thank u very much bazhang
<kasmas> u tried lot of help
<kasmas> have u not ever use windows  ???????????????
<bazhang> perhaps they can help with ISA server issues in ##windows
<bazhang> never touched it myself, except to fix broken ones
<kasmas> ok
<kasmas> can u not send me here some software packages ?
<kasmas> i m 21 years old ..and u ? bazhang
<Tm_T> !ot | kasmas
<ubottu> kasmas: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<kasmas> this is really nice to talk with u
<kasmas> there is no 1 replaying
<bazhang> kasmas, this channel is for support ONLY ; chat in #kubuntu-offtopic
<kasmas> ok
<kasmas> bazhang ur asl ?
<bazhang> kasmas, not here, and not on freenode really, you can also chat in #defocus
<ziroday> kasmas: could you stop PM'ing me please
<kasmas> ok
<bazhang> kasmas, /join #defocus
<kasmas> i think no buddy have good information w
<kasmas> i thought Kubuntu will be very nice ..but when user don;t know any thing about it so how can i solve this
<kasmas> s
<kasmas> ds
<kasmas> fs
<kasmas> df
<kasmas> ds
<FloodBotK1> kasmas: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<kasmas> fdsf
<bazhang> kasmas, stop that
<Leo24Mu> Good afternoon :D
<Leo24Mu> i know ill look so noob, but... how can i install flash player on kubuntu 9.04?
<Leo24Mu> Im totally lost :S
<bazhang> !flash | Leo24Mu
<ubottu> Leo24Mu: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<kasmas> gh'g
<kasmas> h'
<Leo24Mu> thanks ubottu
<Leo24Mu> ill try now
<bazhang> kasmas, this is abdullah ?
<kasmas> g'h
<kasmas> g'h
<kasmas> g'h
<FloodBotK1> kasmas: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Leo24Mu> its my first time on linux :p
<kasmas> g'h
<kasmas> gh'
<kasmas> gh'g
<bazhang> kasmas, stop
<kasmas> h'
<FloodBotK1> kasmas: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<kasmas> gh'
<kasmas> g'h
<kasmas> gh'
<kasmas> gh'g
<FloodBotK1> kasmas: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<kasmas> 'h
<kasmas> gh'
<bazhang> !ops | kasmas
<ubottu> kasmas: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) Riddell, Tm_T, fdoving, Mez, tsimpson, jpatrick, seth_k, apokryphos, nalioth, Hobbsee, robotgeek, imbrandon, gnomefreak, genii, Hawkwind, trappist, LjL, haggai, fooishbar, crimsun, seth, apokryphos, DBO, nixternal, PriceChild, Pici or jussi01!
<Leo24Mu> ubottu:
<Leo24Mu> another question for u plz
<kasmas> h'
<Pici> Leo24Mu: ubottu is a bot, it cannot respond.
<bazhang> Leo24Mu, did you check the link ?
<Leo24Mu> jajaja
<Leo24Mu> Yes, i checked the link
<Leo24Mu> But i have a problem, im using firefox, so apt command is not associated
<Leo24Mu> :S
<Leo24Mu> How can i associate it to an app? :S
<johnflux> Hey all
<johnflux> how do I install ati drivers?
<claydoh> !fglrx
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<johnflux> hmm, is this out of date now:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI/  ?
<claydoh> johnflux: but first make sure your card is supported by the binary driver
<Leo24Mu> claydoh: can you help me, please?
<grandi> how do I kill the system sounds in kubuntu 09.04
<johnflux> claydoh, I can't find the restricted manager in 9.04
<johnflux> claydoh, the instructions on that page are a year out of date
<claydoh> john but still valid
<johnflux> claydoh,  it says:
<johnflux> Enable accelerated the accelerated ATI graphics driver in the restricted-manager, then do:
<johnflux> claydoh, how do I do that?
<claydoh> try under system - hardware drivers from the k-menu
<claydoh> if that is not working, then install package xorg-driver-fglrx
<johnflux> ah, hardware drivers
<johnflux> I'll update that wiki page
<claydoh> johnflux: what video card? many are not suppordted bt the latest driver
<claydoh> Leo24Mu: what's up?
<Matisse> Jimi_Neutral, back
<Leo24Mu> claydoh:  im talking to a spanish guy on another kubuntu channel ^^ thanks anyway
<johnflux> claydoh, 01:05.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RS690M [Radeon X1200 Series]
<johnflux> claydoh, the hardware installer thing doesn't mention any option about installing a driver for this
<johnflux> claydoh, so maybe it isn't supported
<claydoh> it may not be supported by the new driver
 * claydoh checks
<Jimi_Neutral> Matisse, sorry work called
<Matisse> Jimi_Neutral, do you want to try further?
<johnflux> claydoh, "I have radeon xpress x1250 in a laptop which is 1200 series chipset; I read in the fourums that this chipset has been "blacklisted" due to a bug that causes Ubuntu to crash if enhanced graphics are enabled"
<johnflux> claydoh, from ubuntuforums
<claydoh> prob true, i waswading through a seasrch and finding that out
<Jimi_Neutral> Matisse, i wil have to leave it for a minute, got loads going on with sorting out new smart phones for our reps but ty, i might come back to you laters
<Matisse> Dont know how long I'm going to stay here
<Matisse> just ask, if you have time
<claydoh> johnflux: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver
<claydoh> has some tweaks you can try to xorg, and some of the links at the bottom have some as well
<Jimi_Neutral> ok ty matisse
<claydoh> johnflux: but these are more advanced things
<ahox> Hi, is there something like kprof (gui for gprof) for kde4?
<bazhang> what is gprof
<ahox> a profiler
<bazhang> !info gprof
<ubottu> Package gprof does not exist in jaunty
<ahox> !info kprof
<ubottu> kprof (source: kprof): a KDE3 visual tool to help analyze profiling results. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.4.3-10 (jaunty), package size 116 kB, installed size 580 kB
<bazhang> ahox, seems that you have to use that with kde4
<ahox> kprof crashes, and I haven't figured out yet, why
<bazhang> ahox, not everything got the kde4-ization
<libervisco> well KDE 4.3 still has display issues (plasma leaving trails, not as well performing as I expected)
<libervisco> and I still don't get why does it take a second for quassel to send a message when it takes a milisecond in xchat.. sluggishness is the sole reason I prefer xchat to quassel
<omeoww> Hi there.
<omeoww> I can't seem to connect to a wireless network that has a WEP key.
<omeoww> If I reboot to Windows, I am able to connect just fine.
<omeoww> Does anyone know a fix to the problem? I googled a bit, but I'm not sure what to do.
<Guest66237> привет пиплы!
<omeoww> Connecting to a router that uses a WPA key seems to work fine on Linux. I know WPA's better, but the company I work for refuses to change it. (And really, it should just work. =P)
<nikitis> I need help.  I'm trying to tell ventrilo to use my capture card, but instead it only sees playback for capture.  how can i remap
<BluesKaj> Hiya folks
<cw5411> is there anyway to add a protected nfs share to fstab ?
<nikitis> Anyone?
<cw5411> does anyone come here to talk?
<BluesKaj> cw5411, yes, to help you fix a problem, if we know the answer, when you ask a question :)
<claydoh> cw5411: this is a support channel, general chat can be found in #kubuntu-offtopic
<cw5411> I asked a question
<BluesKaj> nikitis, you running a wine app , maybe the folks at #wine can help
<nikitis> BlueKaj well it's wine yes, but it's my sound card configuration that is causing it
<BluesKaj> cw5411, yes, if we know the answer
<cw5411> I asked about mounting a protected nfs share in fstab. Then I noticed that I got no reply, and that nobody was talking at all
<BluesKaj> nikitis,which soundcard ?
<nikitis> The original Audigy
<nikitis> I think the problem is, for playback and capture cards, it's listed as the same thing
<nikitis> Audigy 1 [SB0090] (rev.3, serial:0x511102) (ADC Capture/Standard PCM Playback)
<nikitis> and it shows that for capture and playback cards
<claydoh> cw5411: probably just because no one watching knows the answer right off
<BluesKaj> nikitis, I see some patches for audigy in adept , check it out
<nikitis> where is that?
<nikitis> I'm new to kde
<BlakHat_> hi guys, i just installed kubuntu 9.04 inside my windows 7 c:\ drive. does anyone know how i can start it?
<BluesKaj> the adept package manager, or synaptic
<nikitis> what's the package name?
<BluesKaj> BlakHat_, you should have a grub menu at boot
<BluesKaj> BlakHat_, did you use wubi ?
<cw5411> claydoh: I have no problem with that. Wasn't trying to be smart.
<cw5411> claydoh: just thought it odd that no one at the time was saying anything/
<claydoh> cw5411: didn't think  you were :)
<BlakHat_> BluesKaj, i dont for some reason
<claydoh> cw5411: sometimes it just gets quiet :)
<BlakHat_> yes
<BluesKaj> nikitis, sudo apt get install adept
<BluesKaj> errsudo apt-get install adept
<cw5411> I guess so, I am knew to kubuntu and this channel I am from gentoo, and they talk talk talk :-D
<BluesKaj> we talk when we're helping , otherwise just for chatting we use #kubuntu-offtopic
<BlakHat_> i also went to right click my computer, properties, advanced settings, startup settings, and it only shows windows 7 as the only operating system installed
<BlakHat_> for some reason i didnt get a grub menu and it didnt install into the boot manager...
<BlakHat_> is that normal?
<claydoh> cw5411: well it is usually busy enough in here
<claydoh> BlakHat_: did you use Wubi to install it inside windows?
<BluesKaj> BlakHat_, reboot, there should be a choice , it'll look like the windows boot menu manager , kubuntu should be listed
<claydoh> BlakHat_: I don't think wubi would install grub, but somehow add an entry to the windows bootloader
<BluesKaj> yes , I was mistaken about grub ...it just adds kubuntu to the boot manager list
<BlakHat_> hmmm, actually none of those options are the case here
<BlakHat_> BluesKaj claydoh when i restart my pc, it goes straight to windows
<BluesKaj> I should know that..got juanty installed by wubi on our laptop
<BlakHat_> oh i made a mistake
<claydoh> BlakHat_: never used it  myself no windows here
<BlakHat_> i am installing kubuntu 8.04 not 9.04
<claydoh> the wubi may not support windows 7 maybe?
<BluesKaj> wubi on W7 ? maybe wubi won't work on it
<BlakHat_> i think that should b the case
<BlakHat_> i was hoping there is a manual way to install it?
<BlakHat_> install grub i mean
<BluesKaj> BlakHat_, no matter what kubuntu version , don't think wubi has been written for W7 yet
<BlakHat_> BluesKaj i guess so. anyway just wanted to know if this is normal, i guess not
<BluesKaj> BlakHat_, I have W7 on one partion and Kubuntu on the other, dual boot is the best way to go
<BluesKaj> err partition
<BlakHat_> BluesKaj ya, i have 4 linuxes, quadruple booting :P but i was trying to install for a frend
<BlakHat_> ok i will see you latter
<BluesKaj> even for your friend
<claydoh> BlakHat_: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1021576
<BlakHat_> he is new, jus wwants to mess around, doesnt want to commit
<BluesKaj> you can always fix grub later , BlakHat_
<BlakHat_> dont want to have to partition and shit
<BlakHat_> claydoh THANKX
<BluesKaj> sounds like your friend is serious bleeding edge by running W7
<Pici> BlakHat_: Please mind your language in this channel.
<BlakHat_> this is exactly it
<KubuntuStudioLiv> I may be loged in using someone elses name?
<BlakHat_> Pici, sori
<BlakHat_> claydoh i am trying that solution now...
<BluesKaj> claydoh, that's installing grub :)
<claydoh> BluesKaj: hopefully it still works for BlakHat_ :)
<claydoh> but entry #23 shows  to edit widows' boot menu
<BluesKaj> claydoh, yeah hopefully  for sure :)
 * claydoh has a complete lack of windows hacking skills anymore
<BluesKaj> it's sort of a given , when installing windows after linux
<BluesKaj> yeah, i just keep windows around to help friends and family who fail to understand (or won't ) the benefits of Linux :)
<BluesKaj> Wicd  found several more local wifi networks than the default network management ... I was able to piggy back on an unsecured network to get advice here on how configure the encryption on mine :)
<ejm> ok, has anyone had problems with wesnoth lately? I'm using ubuntu 9.04 with ext4 32-bit
<ejm> My problems are the sound/music just stopping, and also when I try to quit in fullscreen mode, it freezes up X.org
<noaXess> hey folks
<noaXess> sometimes i get no update information, so i need to manually run sudo apt-get update... the settings are to automaticaly check for updates each day..
<noaXess> is there another settings i need to set, that updates are checked each day?
<zer0o> hi guys how do u format a pen drive?
<ziroday> zer0o: you can use qtparted
<zer0o> gparted does not do the same?
<zer0o> cuz it doesnt see it
<zer0o> isnt there a command from the terminal?
<ejm> apt-get update
<libervisco> KDE 4.3 beta 2 causes more plasma artifacts than 4.2 :S
<paolo_> que tal a todos los lunixeros....
<paolo_> essto es lo mejor.......
<paolo_> quien me dice un canal en espanol....
<libervisco> #kubuntu-es
<Dragnslcr> !es | paolo_
<ubottu> paolo_: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<paolo_> gracias....
<paolo_> el ingles no lo domino bien...
<DaskreeCH> Does the restricted Manager work in Jackalope?
<Zensursula> Hi, just a question: what is the "state of the art" WebDev Package for Kubuntu?
<Zensursula> i try to use the KDEWebDev but there is no GUI to it in Jackalope.
<Zensursula> Installing Quanta means uninstalling KDEWebDEV?
<Zensursula> Any ideas?
<jared555> any ideas why I can't ping server.local (local is my internal DNS setup) but I can ping server? they both work on the router, dns, and server machines
<jared555> just not on this kubuntu machine
<julian__> hallo
<declan> Hello lovely kubuntuites!!
<julian__> hi
<julian__> what's up
<declan> Having a problem with sound in flash/firefox. Seems common but i've tried some of the fixes i've seen from a google search and no luck.
<noaXess> !raid
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<declan> most seem gnomecentric (based on pulse)
<declan> if anyone can help, that'd be great
<firecrotch> jared555:  DNS is probably not working right for your Kubuntu machine... "server" is working because its the netBIOS name of the machine
<jared555> firecrotch: resolv.conf is identical on all the machines
<jared555> the only issue I can see is the AUTHORITY section being returned is listing the root name servers, not the local one
<noaXess> !dmraid
<jared555> http://pastebin.com/d6c64da3
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dmraid
<noaXess> !search dmraid
<ubottu> Found:
<declan> Is anyone anygood with flash issues? Or sound issues I suppose? thanks
<kazi> hi
<DaskreeCH> declan: you have pulse installed?
<jared555> note: router.local and server.local are separate machines, dns.local is a virtual machine on server.local
<kazi> does  anybody knows how to create xmlsitemap for OsCommerce website?
<declan> I do, yeah. Its default install. Is that good/bad?
<declan> oh and thanks
<firecrotch> jared555: Able to ping dns.local from the kubuntu machine?
<jared555> nope
<jared555> http://pastebin.com/d6c64da3 <<< that is what dig returns also
<jared555> http://pastebin.com/d7c08e123 <<< that is the router's bind configuration
<firecrotch> jared555:  What about by using the ip address of dns.local?
<jared555> it doesn't actually return a response but I can connect to the machine
<jared555> when I ping dns.local from the router it resolves the hostname and that is it
<jared555> (which is how it is supposed to be)
<declan> Damn. Sorry everyone. I feel really embarrassed. PCM was down low. turned it up and flash sound. For some reason everything else uses master except flash! Sorry !
<jared555> the only machine that isn't *ubuntu* is the router
<firecrotch> jared555: whats the router running on?
<jared555> centos
<jared555> it is still bind
<jared555> firecrotch: , you happen to check out the pastebin links?
<firecrotch> yes
<jared555> notice anything there by any chance?
<firecrotch> nope
<jared555> http://pastebin.com/d630e2075 <<< one of the zone files
<DarkSmoke> hey guyzz
<DarkSmoke> im having a problem on kubuntu, its crashing sometimes
<DarkSmoke> when i rm -rf something or compile :S
<DarkSmoke> the screen just freezes
<dendraya> exit
<DarkSmoke> exit what
<BluesKaj> DarkSmoke, that's an old irc cmnd for leaving a chat
<DarkSmoke> ah ok
<BluesKaj> DarkSmoke, no need to rm -rf  apps that have been instaaled with package mangers or apt ..only stubborn compiled apps that won't go away should be rm-rf'd
<DarkSmoke> i know
<DarkSmoke> i meant rm -rf something
<DarkSmoke> like a folder or anything
<BluesKaj> DarkSmoke, have you updated/upgraded lately ?
<DarkSmoke> yes my system is always up to date
<eheheh> any hits how to solve my printer problem? http://forums.linux-foundation.org/read.php?25,9640
<eheheh> *hints
<tumundoinfo1> alguien habla español aquí ?
<Zokudu> whys it so quiet in here
<tumundoinfo1> reflauta... alguien conteste
<Tsangetsu> no se..
<p_quarles> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<tumundoinfo1> gracias
<Tsangetsu> creo que son elaces para otros foros...
<Tsangetsu> registrate en español..
<amik> how can I uninstall sendmail? I've apt-get remove/purged it, apt-get says it's not installed, but it's still up and running...
<BluesKaj> amik , how did you install it ?
<amik> BluesKaj: 'apt-get install sendmail'
<amik> I meant to install the sendmail utility used for sending out mail (because backuppc needs it), but found that it installed a whole smtp server thing. So I want to undo the installtion, but it doesn't seem to want to...
<BluesKaj> amik, maybe it runs as  daemon and has to be stopped first in order to remove it
<amik> I tried that too (even though I'd expect the uninstall script to do it anyway)
<BluesKaj> well you could copy the paths and the rm-rf them
<Dragnslcr> What happens when you try to remove the package?
<BluesKaj> then rm -rf
<amik> is there any way to see if the files somehow belong to a different package as well?
<BluesKaj> locate
<amik> Dragnslcr: apt-get behaves as if it removed them, as normal. except, everything's still up and running.
<amik> BluesKaj: I meant is there a way to see for a given file which package installed it? I'm thinking maybe the same files for some reason are part of another package too and so are left behind (does that even make sense?)
<BluesKaj> maybe a reboot is in order , amik
<Dragnslcr> Are you just doing apt-get remove sendmail?
<BluesKaj> yeah, kmail maybe ?
<amik> I thought reboots after install/uninstall is something I left behind with Windows ;-)
<amik> Dragnslcr: yep, and tried it with purge as well
<Dragnslcr> My guess is that "sendmail" is just a metapackage
<BluesKaj> amik do you have adept or synaptic installed, preferably synaptic it will take it down / purge it as well as anything if apt was used to install it
<amik> Dragnslcr: how do I check that?
<Dragnslcr> "apt-cache show sendmail" will show you all the other packages that it depends on
<amik> BluesKaj: I have adept, but afaik it's just a front end to apt-get
<BluesKaj> yes , but synaptic is better at removing dependencies and warning about conflicts when removing packages
<Dragnslcr> You could also try "apt-get autoremove sendmail" to uninstall the dependency packages
<Zokudu> Ok I'm new to Linux in general. If I install Kubuntu on its own partition will it be able to load any music or text files etc I had saved in wondows?
<Zokudu> windows*
<BluesKaj> Zokudu, yes
<amik> Zokudu: I'm also a convert, and I access my media files from the old NTFS (windows) drive/partition, so - yes :-)
<Dragnslcr> Zokudu- most likely, yeah
<Zokudu> Thats cool so if I'm nervous about doing a large partition scheme Just tossing Kubuntu onto a 20 GB partition and put an 8GB SWAP in is all I need?
<w-heat> hi, is there any way I can disable a specific USB device from automounting?
<Dragnslcr> Zokudu- that would work for a test drive, yeah
<amik> well I've found a few more packages which were installed with sendmail - sendmail-base sendmail-bin sendmail-cf and removed them, so I'll try a restart now - thanks for the help guys :-)
<tmkcodes> How do i disable kubuntu 8.10 from upgrading?
<kaddi> w-heat what do you mean by automounting? As far as I know external drives aren't automatically mounted when they are inserted.
<Dragnslcr> amik- in theory, "apt-get autoremove sendmail" would uninstall those packages for you
<amik> Dragnslcr: in theory :-)
<Dragnslcr> Heh
<grim_> salut out le monde
<Dragnslcr> Did you try it?
<grim_> quelqun parle francais ?
<w-heat> kaddi: I presumed that the device notifier's option to browse the filesystem meant that it had mounted it. Anyway, think I've got it: add an elective mountpoint in fstab
<Dragnslcr> !fr | grim_
<ubottu> grim_: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<DaskreeCH> amik: A uninstall doesn't have to stop the server in fact you can uninstall a server and install a brand new upgraded one with a new config file without disturbing the service
<amik> DaskreeCH: there's never a 'file in use' problem (as there always is in windows)? everything is loaded once in memory?
<DaskreeCH> amik: no the process is divorced from the file unless it's database or streaming in data from the HDD
<DaskreeCH> Or for some reason it wants to lock it
 * DaskreeCH stares hard at OO.o
<kaddi> w-heat: in the default config the drive will only be mounted when you choose to broswe the filesystem. If you only insert the stick it is simply recognized, but not mounted. (at least on my pc. :) ) Glad to hear you found what you were looking for, because I couldn't have told you about the elective mountpoints ;)
<DaskreeCH> amik: you could in theory wipe out the entire hard drive from under Linux running and replace it
<w-heat> kaddi: I see - perhaps there's no need for an elective mountpoint then! Thanks for the response :)
<developer> I need some help installing  QT Creator
<DaskreeCH> TMKCodes: It shouldn't upgrade unless you tell it to so a better question is why is it automatically upgrading
<amik> DaskreeCH: good to know! (in the 'very interesting' sense, not the 'I should try that sometime' sense :-) )
<developer> and all staf for it
<developer> can anyone help me with this
<developer> ?
<DaskreeCH> amik: I did try it Libc6 will screw up but the system will still be running
<DaskreeCH> granted with a lot less icons :) and anything that wasn't hashed of course can't be run again
<DaskreeCH> developer: #qt can probably help :)
<amik> well I think I'll have to reboot anyway, coz I can't find a way to stop the sendmail daemon
<DaskreeCH> what did you try?
<amik>  /etc/init.d/senmail is still there, but seems to do nothing
<amik> wouldn't it be removed by the uninstall? it's still there on-disk...
<DaskreeCH> amik: you did sudo /etc/init.d/sendmail stop ?
<DaskreeCH> amik: not if you didn't do a purge I think
<amik> DaskreeCH: yes, I did a stop. and I did a purge too - that was my original question here - I'm trying to remove/purge/destroy sendmail, but it won't budge
<Zokudu> lol destroy
<DaskreeCH> I'm guessing that sendmail is really a collection of stuff
<DaskreeCH> most people use postfix (like the person who wrote sendmail) It's actaully a really bad bit of software
<phma> I have /boot 69% full, with 8 kernels and 12 initrds. What's the proper way to delete the old ones?
<DaskreeCH> apt-get remove
<phma> how do I remove just the old versions?
<fabrizio_> Hi
<Cictani> phma: use sudo apt-get remove linux-image-2.6.xx-xx etc (exactly the version as in /boot)
<BluesKaj> phma, use Synaptic Package Manager or Adept and search for linux-image, choose the older versions and remove them
<commander_> kopete is not working for me . can i try pidgin?
<tmkcodes> Soo, how do i disable kubuntu 8.10 from suggesting upgrade?
<Dragnslcr> commander_- you can if you want, or you can try asking for help with Kopete
<commander_> yeah for some reason Yahoo i'm not getting when i load it up
<Dragnslcr> Pidgin has the same problem. It's on Yahoo's end
<Dragnslcr> !yahoo
<ubottu> At the moment there are many pidgin users experiencing problems connecting to Yahoo IM, you can try changing your paging server to cs101.msg.mud.yahoo.com and see if that helps.
<susafder> hello
<amik> hi
<susafder> the beta has expoded my desktop can i switch to gnome ?
<BluesKaj> amik , did you get rid of sendmail ?
<amik> which beta?
<susafder> 4.2 kde
<susafder> sorry 4.3 i still have a shell
<amik> BluesKaj: I rebooted, uninstalled the dependent packages (which weren't automatically installed), and now it's not running, although it left garbage behind (e.g. /etc/init.d/sendmail)
<amik> susafder: u can install the gnome desktop, but u can probably also reinstall kde 4.2.4 ... what exactly happened?
<susafder> i ran an update after adding the backport depot then kde would not give me the login screen and now it doesn't show me anything i can read
<susafder> but i can still boot in recovery mode
<amik> can u uninstall what u installed?
<susafder> well i was thinking removing all kde and going for a stable kde if possible
<susafder> but at this point i don't even know the state of X
<susafder> how do i reconfigure the X server knowing that i have an nvidia card
<amik> hmmm... I think dpkg-reconfigure can do something of the sort, but iirc it ends up not being identical to the auto-configuration of a fresh install (never did figure out how to redo that)
<amik> but maybe it'll work
<amik> btw, there might be a backup xorg.conf in /etc/X11...
<amik> btw I'm far from a pro with linux - sorry... if anyone here knows better, please do speak up :-)
<commander_> does anyone have digikam 0.10.0?
<dmitry_> привет всем!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<amik> susafder: also, if it helps, the package names for the desktops are ubuntu-desktop (gnome), kubuntu-desktop (kde), xubuntu-desktop (xfce), etc.
<BluesKaj> !ru | dmitry_
<ubottu> dmitry_: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<susafder> ok i found some backups in /etc/x11
<amik> suafder: so u can copy them over xorg.conf (u can back that one up too, in case it's not what's broken) and restart X
<commander_> hello!
<amik> commander_: hi
<houdini> hello
<BluesKaj> amik, alt+f2 kdesudo konqueror  /etc/init.d    find the find the guilty party, right click and delete :)
<houdini> could i get some possible help with sound card activation?
<amik> commander_: sorry, I know nothing of digikam
<susafder> YES  it looks back on thanks that was the X conf that had broke
<commander_> i have 2 problems 1.i can't get kopete to work so i want to install Pidgin. 2. does anyone on here have digikam 0.10.0?
<amik> BluesKaj: yes, rm can work too... but god knows how much other junk is left elsewhere :-/
<BluesKaj> oops repeating myself again
<houdini> has anyone had problems with sound? If so how did they fix this? (the absence of sound during OS operation)?
<BluesKaj> amik , do a locate sendmail
<DaskreeCH> TMKCodes: It shouldn't upgrade unless you tell it to so a better question is why is it automatically upgrading?
<BluesKaj> amik but I also have the libs and pythons by default even tho I don't have sendmail actually installed
<DaskreeCH> susafder: run sudo apt-get -f install
<amik> BluesKaj: there are tens of files, and yes, I remember seeing some from before installation (when I was wondering if it's already installed by default or something) - so I'm reluctant to touch it
<amik> I guess as long as it's not running, I can live with it until the next fresh install...
<BluesKaj> yeah amik , just leave it alone , as long as sendmail itself is no longer a problem
<amik> commander_: I use pidgin. it does a good job.
<commander_> amik then that's who i want as a IM Clent on here.Kopete sucks and it n's not working .how can i get pidgin on here?
<DaskreeCH> commander_: apt-get install pidgin
<amik> susafder: so is everything ok now?
<amik> houdini: no idea about sound cards... mine just always worked
<Dragnslcr> commander_- if your problem with Kopete is that it can't connect Yahoo, Pidgin won't work any better
<compilerwriter> Is anyone else have trouble with kpackagekit and Xwin in Jaunty?
<commander_> I BELEIVE IT GOT SOMETHing to do w/Yahoo protocol
<houdini> amik: thanks ill try some of the tips online. Its pretty annoying with no sound..Make it harder to do work
<Dragnslcr> commander_- yes, it does, and it affects both Kopete and Pidgin
<Dragnslcr> !yahoo | commander_
<ubottu> commander_: At the moment there are many pidgin users experiencing problems connecting to Yahoo IM, you can try changing your paging server to cs101.msg.mud.yahoo.com and see if that helps.
<susafder> kde is working but i lost sound and the icon for restart is missing
<DaskreeCH> commander_: If you just want to connect to yahoo then change your server in kopete
<houdini> susafder: Sound is gone for me too. I have had no luck getting it back
<BluesKaj> houdini, in the terminal aplay -l
<houdini> BluesKaj, what does that command do??/
<BluesKaj> tells us what soundcard
<houdini> oo kk
<commander_> d i want to connect to Yahoo MySpace and i think there's a 3rd app you can connect to Facebook
<houdini> Blueskaj, Intel [HDA Intel], device 1: AD198x Digital [AD198x Digital]
<DaskreeCH> Yahoo's Myspace?
<DaskreeCH> oh Yahoo, Myspace
<Dragnslcr> Yahoo works fine for me on Kopete. No idea about MySpace (don't much care, either). The Facebook plugin is almost done (there's a package in the 9.10 repository for KDE 4.3)
<houdini> im having startup, and shutdown sounds. I believe that analog is working only. Have seen problems online consisting of this before but none of them helped.
<BluesKaj> !Intelhda | houdini
<ubottu> houdini: For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<amik> BluesKaj: man, u know all them bot shortcuts darn well!
<amik> say, what goes into /var/log/messages? all system stuff? bootup messages too?
<houdini> BluesKaj,ubottu thanks very much for the advice, ill begin to work.
<susafder> anyways i got my video back thanks a lot guys
<susafder> bye
<tmkcodes> Hey i got an problem. Dolphin copy pasting does not work :/
<BluesKaj> amik, well it just happens that our laptop has kubuntu installed on it and that page helped me restore the sound afteran update :)
<DaskreeCH> tmkcodes:  It shouldn't upgrade unless you tell it to so a better question is why is it automatically upgrading? (repost)
<DaskreeCH> amik: pretty much
<tmkcodes> DaskreeCH: it's not updating, but the notify is annoying and dolphin does not copy paste my files :/
<compilerwriter> Blueskaj do you think I will be able to go directly from Ibex to Koala?  Jaunty is not working out for me at all.
<DaskreeCH> tmkcodes: From where to where?
<DaskreeCH> compilerwriter: no
<tmkcodes> DaskreeCH: it does not copypaste anything :P
<amik> DaskreeCH: say I have a daemon that's supposed to run on boot (there's an rc script, init.d script which works manually, etc.), yet it doesn't start - where else can I find some mention of what happened, why it didn't start or if it tried to at all?
<BluesKaj> compilerwriter, no, if you have broken apps it will just complicate the upgrade
<snarkster> would of you know what to add to the command line to automatically turn off composting for a wine program icon?
<snarkster> is there a command to turn off composting?
<DaskreeCH> alt+shift+f12
<DaskreeCH> tmkcodes: how are youcopy pasting?
<BluesKaj> amik , you may needd to make system links to rc*d  runlevels for the init.d script to run
<JuJuBee> Something is up with my system.  When I log in, the desktop is gray and white checkerboard.  I cannot right click on the desktop and get a context menu anymore either to set background etc...(Appearance Settings)  My Panel is also messed up,  I cannot move things on the panel.
<DaskreeCH> snarkster: http://identi.ca/notice/5056497
<tmkcodes> DaskreeCH: mouse 2 click -> copy -> move to another folder -> mouse 2 click -> paste and i cant click the paste
<amik> BluesKaj: there already are rc scripts in place
<snarkster> DaskreeCH: Right I know alt-shift-f12, wouldnt be nice to leave it on but turn it off for certain programs?
<DaskreeCH> JuJuBee: reset your config?
<JuJuBee> How?
<DaskreeCH> JuJuBee: do you have a cashew in the cupper right?
<DaskreeCH> upper
<snarkster> that is awesome, now for a nuub like me how do i incorporate that?
<JuJuBee> I moved the .kde folder to kde_BAK and logged back in to similar problem.  No cashew in upper right. or on end of panel either.
<DaskreeCH> tmkcodes: hmm ok can you make a new folder in the second folder?
<tmkcodes> DaskreeCH: i can create folders
<snarkster> did you unlock?
<DaskreeCH> JuJuBee: can you right click the panel and unlock it?
<DaskreeCH> tmkcodes: Try using the copy to submenu
<amik> is there a quick way to prefix a message with a username for irc hilite without having to type in the full name each time? (Konversation)
<JuJuBee> DaskreeCH: Not locked...
<tmkcodes> DaskreeCH: Copy to submenu?
<DaskreeCH> !tab | amik
<ubottu> amik: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<DaskreeCH> JuJuBee: When did this start
<JuJuBee> This morning.
<JuJuBee> The last thing I installed was kdepim-dev
<DaskreeCH> tmkcodes: Settings -> configure dolphin -> general -> Context Menu -> show moveto/copy to
<libervisco> Hi.. KDE4 compositing settings are a little sparse compared to compiz.. but anyway, is there a way to show the size of the window when resizing?
<libervisco> (I use that to test scalability of my design in web browser.. to lower resolutions)
<DaskreeCH> libervisco: That has nothing to do with compositing :)
<tmkcodes> DaskreeCH: that works.
<DaskreeCH> libervisco: Ah as in actual size?
<libervisco> DaskreeCH, oh.. I just remember it being a feature that turns on when compiz is on in GNOME..
<DaskreeCH> Yes but it has nothing to do with compositing :)
<libervisco> alright :)
<libervisco> then.. window management? :P
<DaskreeCH> alt+F3 -> configure window -> moving -> show window geometery
<DaskreeCH> tmkcodes: Great
<JuJuBee> DaskreeCH: sorry, I had to open my irc client via cli and I closed the terminal
<libervisco> DaskreeCH, awesome, thanks :)
<DaskreeCH> JuJuBee: fine. Can you logout then rename your ~/.kde/share/config/plasma* files ?
<JuJuBee> I will try.  brb
<DaskreeCH> Linux is great :)
<JuJuBee> wait.  But I moved the  entire .kde folder so it had to create a new one...
<JuJuBee> So I should have fresh copies...
<DaskreeCH> JuJuBee: Did you do it while logged into KDE ?
<JuJuBee> no at the login screen ctrl+alt+f1
<DaskreeCH> then loggedin ?
<JuJuBee> Yes
<DaskreeCH> Hrrm that's funky
<JuJuBee> I agree
<JuJuBee> I will try it again I guess...
<JuJuBee> brb
<DaskreeCH> sudo apt-get upgrade ?
<DaskreeCH> see if something needs updating?
<JuJuBee> Nope.
<JuJuBee> Although 12 packages have been kept back...
<JuJuBee>   kde-printer-applet kdebase-plasma kdebase-workspace-bin kdebase-workspace-data kdegraphics-strigi-plugins kdeplasma-addons konqueror kopete linux-generic linux-headers-generic linux-image-generic linux-restricted-modules-generic
<commander_> ok i got digikam i'm good on that
<commander_> also does anyone have cairo docks or kool docks?
<amik> commander_: what's that?
<commander_> OSX DOCKS LIKE ON MAC u kNow AWN
<amik> commander_: sorry I don't
<amik> but I'm learning a lot on the channel today :-)
<compilerwriter> I gave up on Jaunty and went back to Ibex.  I should be able to install KDE 4.2.4 though should I not?
<Dragnslcr> !info kdebase intrepid
<ubottu> kdebase (source: kdebase): base applications from the official KDE release. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.1.4-0ubuntu1~intrepid2 (intrepid), package size 67 kB, installed size 180 kB
<JuJuBee> DaskreeCH: I recently upgraded to lates amarok which I think upgraded kde to 4.3?  I had to install kdebase-worspace and things are working fine now.
<Dragnslcr> compilerwriter- there are KDE 4.2.2 packages for 8.10 in the PPA, but I'm not sure about 4.2.4
<commander_> ubottu it worked !
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about it worked !
<amik> hehe - commander_, ubottu is a bot, not a human. it shows info when someone asks it to, like Dragnslcr did right before that answer...
<lena> Hi, I might be in need of some help. When trying to install gimp using kpackage my screen turns black and does not respond to ctrl+alt+backspace nor powerbutton. Anyone heard of such a bug or know where I can find the logs that might tell me what has happen?
<BluesKaj> lena, try insalling gimp with apt
<lena> BluesKaj, Yeah, I'm just looking for a more solid/permanent solution or if I should file a bugreport about this.
<BluesKaj> lena , the linux 3 finger salute works for some and not others
<lena> not in this case...
<BluesKaj> doesn't work for me either , even with dontzap
<BluesKaj> !dontzap
<ubottu> To re-enable the Ctrl+Alt+Backspace combination that restarts your X server, you can install the "dontzap" package and use the command « sudo dontzap --disable ». The combination Alt+SysRq+K can also be used to obtain a similar effect.
<lena> k, thnx.
<julian__> muy buenas tardes alguien habla español
<Dragnslcr> !es | julian__
<ubottu> julian__: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<julian__> bien muchas gracias
<amik> where does the output of echo commands in an init.d script go to (when run at boot time)
<commander_> my facebook plugin is not working in pidgin
<DaskreeCH> amik: messages
<DaskreeCH> commander_: ask in #ubuntu
<amik> 10x again
<DaskreeCH> amik: hmm?
<amik> DaskreeCH:  you (and the other guys) have been very helpful... I've learned a lot today :-)
<TMKCodes> hmm.. any c++/SFML programmers here?
<DaskreeCH> amik: Just hang out here you pick up so much every day that pretty soon you start wondering at why people think you are so skilled :)
<DaskreeCH> likely but if you want specific help #cplusplus is a good chan
<amik> true... I actually helped out a couple of ppl here solve their problems, and I'm a noob myself :-)
<w-heat> hi, is ext4 considered stable in light of the data loss issues recently?
<DaskreeCH> w-heat: what data loss?
<amik> w-heat: I don't have experience with it, but from what I've read, it's not stability per-se, but trouble that happens when u pull the plug on the pc, etc.
<w-heat> DaskreeCH: http://www.h-online.com/open/Ext4-data-loss-explanations-and-workarounds--/news/112892 for example
<amik> so if u have a ups, I don't think there's a problem (but again, it's just stuff I've read)
<w-heat> in fact: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/317781
<amik> on the other hand, when asking myself the ext3/ext4 question a couple months ago, I couldn't think of any reason for my usage pattern to care one way or the other, so I stuch with the battle worn ext3
<w-heat> yeah, reckon I will also go that way
<w-heat> the reason I ask is that I've currently got an NTFS partition mounted from my old windows install; would there be a noticeable performance increase in switching to ext3?
<amik> is there supposed to be any significant performance difference of ext4 over ext3? or some other advantage?
<amik> again, I'm not too experienced, but regarding NTFS I think there will be a difference.
<amik> from my personal experience, NTFS drivers are comewhat cpu intensive and somewhat slow
<w-heat> amik: I thought there would be from NTFS -> ext3 and I assume that there is little point in ext4's existence unless there is some speed increase
<amik> there might be differences other than speed - features which, as filesystems go, the majority of ppl won't really care about or notice...
<amik> copying many GBs off NTFS on my system was much slower than the actual disk speed should have been... I'd switch if I didn't need compatibility
<w-heat> amik: well, thanks for the advice
<w-heat> going to copy my 400gb onto external drives and reformat as ext3 as i've succesfully used kubuntu for 6 months now without a single dual boot
<amgarchIn9> amik: NTFS is a hack in user space, use it only when interoperability matters
<BluesKaj> I tried ext4 on jaunty ,, was vaery unstable , lots of freezups
<w-heat> ext3 it is then :P
<BluesKaj> or lemme rephrase that...jaunty on ext4 is unstable in my experience
<amik> amgarchIn9: NTFS is very stable (r/w) and works great for day to day use - the only drawback I've found is when copying many GBs which is somewhat slower than it should be. I do keep it for interoperability, but all in all they did a very good job with it
<DaskreeCH> w-heat: It is significantly faster for some use cases and the same for the others It also does full fscks in seconds for multi terrabyte drives which is very useful for server/databse machines
<DaskreeCH> BluesKaj: You lost data?
<BluesKaj> dolphin comes with a default link to NTFS volumes , no need to install any other apps to access NTFS
<w-heat> the problem with ext4's delayed commit is pretty well explained in the wikipedia article: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ext4 ; basically you get datat loss instead of the old file contents in the case of power loss before fsync
<BluesKaj> DaskreeCH, no had it on another partition just in case and i copied it back after reformatting to ext3
<BluesKaj> the data
<DaskreeCH> w-heat: That's not a problem with ext4
<DaskreeCH> BluesKaj: Right :) but did you lose any data when it was on the ext4 partition?
<w-heat> DaskreeCH: it's not a bug, it's a feature? Basically it doesn't behave in the way that most users would want which is to either preserve the old file, or the new file in case of powerloss. In ext4, if there is power loss before fsync the file is obliterated
<BluesKaj> DaskreeCH, i never stopped to check , after the 4th or so freezup, i gave up on ext4 and just reformatted and reinstalled jaunty
<amik> any thoughts on how to debug a daemon that isn't starting on boot? it's in the rc.d's, init.d, runs manually ok, but on boot shows no sign of life - daemon process doesn't exist, and no mention in /var/log/messages. How do I figure what's going on?
<DaskreeCH> w-heat: Right which is really how most file systems should work. Programmers just don't call fsync based on assumptions. What needs patching is the Linux Kernel to make fsync less expensive as per something like the BSd kernel
<DaskreeCH> amik: How do you have it set to startup? Also
<DaskreeCH> !upstart | amik
<ubottu> amik: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<BluesKaj> DaskreeCH, most of my data is media files etc
<DaskreeCH> Yeah Ext4 is pretty good with chunky data like that
<amik> DaskreeCH: I followed some tutorial, basically prepared the script /etc/init.d/james (which starts manually ok when I just run it), and then 'update-rc.d james start 21 2 3 4 5 . stop 19 0 1 6 .' (it's the Apache James mail server, and it depends on mysql, hence 19/21 levels)
<DaskreeCH> 21 ?
<amik> mysql starts/stops on level 20 (is it called level? is there a word for it?), so james starts on 21 (after) and stops before (19) it
<w-heat> DaskreeCH: I'm afraid I'm not really competent to discuss the relative merits of BSD vs. Linux fsync performance and the philosophy of FS delayed-writes; all I know is that, as a user, if I suffered a power loss I'd be far happier with the old version of a file than a zero byter
<amik> from the little I know, it looks like the rc.d scripts are all in place
<DaskreeCH> w-heat: Agreed and Gnome and KDE are trying to work on that. The main back and forth fight is that the kernel FS devs are saying that ~/.kde and whatever Gnome uses should be a minidatabase type file instead of hundreds of small flat files which both DEs and myself personally disagree with. Something will be worked out by this time next year easily that will be good for all parties
<amik> if, say, it did try loading on boot but failed for some reason, how would it show in messages log? I can't find any mention...
<DaskreeCH> w-heat: Having said that ext4 is probably not a good choice for /home at this time. / is much more likely a good candidate And from the advances made ext4 really feels like a good fit for Server environments
<DaskreeCH> plus nothing stops you from using ext3 for like ... forever
<DaskreeCH> amik: if you are talking about boot up then Sysv only effectively has 6 levels
<DaskreeCH> 9 if you want to push it. where ae you getting 21 and 19 from?
<BluesKaj> amik, I beleive that the S20/21/etc designates what order the script starts
<amik> DaskreeCH: I'm getting the terminology mixed up - I'm not talking about the runlevels, just the order in which scripts are run (0-99) - what's the name for those?
<amik> boot order number? well anyway - I hope u know what I'm talking about :-)
<DaskreeCH> amik: Right ok umm order?
<DaskreeCH> Don't know actually :)
<DaskreeCH> amik: in any case in short Ubuntu is no longer a SysV linux. Look at the docs there for upstart. It may give you a more Ubuntu way of doing thigns
<amik> ok, I shall. though being a beginner, I like to learn also the linux conventions not only ubuntu-specific.
<amik> in any case, it should be working, no?
<DaskreeCH> amik: Should. do you have the right pointers created in the /etc/rc.x directory?
<amik> yes, they all seem in the right place
<BluesKaj> amik, what does the script actaually do ? I have a scipt that wouldn't run no matter what I did until a friendly pyTivo expert helped me with a small cmnd fix in the text
<amik> hmmm strange - it looks like all rc scripts (not just james) are rwxrwxrwx, isn't that bad?
<BluesKaj> it was due to a " HW anomoly " whatever that was supposed to mean :)
<amik> BluesKaj: the rc's are all links to /etc/init.d/james, which, when run manually from the console with sudo, starts the daemon and works perfectly
<DaskreeCH> BluesKaj: Well he says that it works manually (assuming amik is a he)
<amik> I am!
<DaskreeCH> \o/
<BluesKaj> as did mine , yes , im familair with the situation
<amik> the strangest thing is that in hebrew, the pronounciation 'he', as a hebrew word, actually means 'she'! :-p
<BluesKaj> amik , this was the cmnd i used : /etc/init.d/pyTivo-autorun.sh start
<Dragnslcr> amik- yeah, but that chain of words was great for us kids
<amik> now one hint I got a few days back was the when run as root, as opposed to from the console, some environment variables don't exist (JAVA_HOME for instance), as well as path etc. but I already fixed that, and it worked iirc - it specifies all env variables it needs in the script itself
<w-heat> DaskreeCH: all sounds good; I don't entirely understand the position of kernel devs for minidatabase, I mean what happens when that gets borked to a 0 byte file - the entire settings db is gone
<amik> and finally - even if it fails, for whatever script/permissions/bad mood reasons, I'd expect it to have a mention somewhere, in some log - but I can't find it!
<amik> man, this is driving me crazy...
<BluesKaj> amik I had to add nohup (whatever that means) to the line that calls the script to look for python and the application path
<DaskreeCH> w-heat: It wouldn't get borked it only happens for files small enough foe the kernel to essentially eternally cache it without it being told to write them
<DaskreeCH> for
<DaskreeCH> BluesKaj: nohup means that if the calling process dies then this process will continue to live and be promoted to it's grandparent (normally init)
<BluesKaj> aha ...thanks for that DaskreeCH
<DaskreeCH> It stands for nohangup
<w-heat> DaskreeCH: oh, I see, so larger files would be immune because they would be written immediately. It seems a poor workaround to suggest that the problem would be fixed if your files were larger.
<Dragnslcr> Well that's better than what I was going to guess (tells the process to ignore sighup)
<amik> are boot scripts run by the init process? by the root user?
<Dragnslcr> Yeah, they're run by root
<DaskreeCH> w-heat: no that's not fully what they were saying they were saying the whole system would work better if that was done but wasn't the actual only solution they proposed. Naturally if it provides good benefits it should be discussed which is what is going on now
<DaskreeCH> Dragnslcr: Same thing :)
<Dragnslcr> Heh, but you actually knew what you were saying
<w-heat> DaskreeCH: well, as I said, I'm no expert, but thank you for the synopsis. Will be interesting to see which way it goes :)
<DaskreeCH> Yeah I could give you more history but basically it means when you stop caring as longas there is a root user it will keep running that process
<DaskreeCH> w-heat: Forward ;-)
<w-heat> DaskreeCH: oh you positivist you! ;P
<BluesKaj> bbl
<DaskreeCH> w-heat: one of the fun things with FOSS is that the code normally wins over politics if it gets too much of a back and forthsomeone who just wants the system to work will do it that way and everyone else will folow
<DaskreeCH> unless it's not worth it no one is held at ransom
<w-heat> DaskreeCH: well, it can only be a good thing - anyway, night night, I'm off now :)
<DaskreeCH> good night
<DaskreeCH> see MS implementation of ODF for a held at ransom attempt
<amik> so any regular echo message in an init script goes to messages? everyone sure about that?
<ceo> alguien que hable español
<DaskreeCH> !es | ceo
<ubottu> ceo: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<ceo> ok gracias
<amik> de nada
<DaskreeCH> amik: write it into your own personal log if you like
<amik> echo "something" > mylog.txt   ?
<DaskreeCH> needs a path :) it has no clue where mylog.txt is supposed to be
<amik> right :-)
<amik> ok, I'll try.
<amik> man, I've rebooted more times today than I've rebooted windows in the past half a year
<DaskreeCH> amik: Why?
<amik> well, in the morning I was compiling and setting up nvidia drivers which required some reboots (didn't go smooth, but eventually I got it working and now have desktop effects working after 3 months without them)
<amik> and now I'm trying to figure out this init-boot thing, for which I need to boot in order to test
<DaskreeCH> \o/ I should probably try and fix mine
<DaskreeCH>  I miss present windows
<DaskreeCH> amik: you can just do level jumps
<amik> what does that entail?
<DaskreeCH> sudo init 1 && sudo init 2 is roughly the same as a reboot and like waaaaay faster
<amik> you've taught me much today, wise one
<amik> that's the fun part of being a noob - so much learning going on...
<DaskreeCH> it drops just about everything but the kernel (which you needed for the driver thing (well no not really but I won't confuse you )) and then starts all the services back up
<DaskreeCH> amik: it will kill your network and gui and everything so you may want to jump to a VT
<amik> my goal is to put my old windows pc to sleep - the new/linux and old/windows machines are running side by side for months now, migrating piece by piece and learning along the way...
<amik> u mean first logout and then do it from tty?
<DaskreeCH> yeah
<DaskreeCH> Linux rocks ;)
<DaskreeCH> basically once you have a network and a non paniced kernel (and some shell) you can do nigh anything
<amik> ok, c u on the other side
<DaskreeCH> everyone hide!
<DaskreeCH> oh wait he's still here
<amik> hey I heard that
<amik> hello?
<amik> anyone?
<kaddi> nobody is here :D
 * DaskreeCH gives the universal Sshhhhhh sign
 * amik scratches his head
 * amik goes to eat some icecream and chocolate all alone
<amik> guys?
<amik> hey guys?
 * kaddi goes to look after the chocolate amik must have left alone when he came back
<DaskreeCH> :-)
<DaskreeCH> Hi amik
 * amik doesn't take prisoners
<DaskreeCH> too lazy to build a jail?
<ign0ramus> hi kaddi
<kaddi> heya ign0ramus :)
<ign0ramus> kaddi, i finally figured out why some flash was not working for me!
<amik> chocolate won't make it in jail. it'll melt of fear.
<kaddi> really? :D Tell me! :)
<ign0ramus> kaddi, when i first installed Jaunty, i found that ~/.macromedia was keeping a log of all flash sites visited, so i changed permissions on it
<ign0ramus> kaddi, i completely forgot about that, because most flash video was still working
 * kaddi is going to check on .macromedia
<kaddi> :D
<kaddi> so macromedia won't work if it can't spy on you? :D
<ign0ramus> kaddi, apparently, it needs to be writable for some videos, but not others...
<kaddi> ok
<ign0ramus> kaddi, youtube and other sites always worked fine, but if you remember, some sites, like the Onion and wimp.com wouldn't work
<amik> btw that init 1 && init 2 thing didn't quite do the magic
<ign0ramus> kaddi, now, everything's back to normal, but Flash is still logging all Flash in ~/.macromedia   :/
<kaddi> anybode else has this bug in the sound when all of a sudden sound plays twice as quick before crashing the entire application?
<DaskreeCH> amik: did it do a card trick at least?
<DaskreeCH> ign0ramus: wipe it when you logout
<ign0ramus> kaddi, can't say that i have
<ign0ramus> DaskreeCH, make a logout script?
<amik> it worked once, but after returning, all ttys were dead and when trying 'login to console' from the X menu, the gui screen died too. which left me with nothing but a hard reset.
<DaskreeCH> amik: sounds like deeper issues
<ign0ramus> DaskreeCH, or even better (as i don't logout all that often)... how about a cron job that runs once every 12 hours or something?
<DaskreeCH> Though I blame upstart
<DaskreeCH> ign0ramus: Bingo
<ign0ramus> DaskreeCH, thats thinking with portals :)
<kaddi> ign0ramus that reminds me, Flash has something like cookies called SharedObjects, you can't configure this in the player itself, but you can on the adobe-website (allegedly) maybe this is what you were seeing?
<ign0ramus> kaddi, i thought so maybe too, but i disabled all storage locally from the adobe website, and sites still appear logged in ~/.macromedia
<DaskreeCH> ign0ramus: Cake \o/
<ign0ramus> DaskreeCH, it's a lie! :D
<DaskreeCH> Noooooooo
 * DaskreeCH hugs his kompanion kube for komfort
<ign0ramus> DaskreeCH, lol
<kaddi> l
<ign0ramus> kaddi, do you have listings in ~/.macromedia/Flash_Player/#SharedObjects/  ?
<kaddi> yes, there are a lot of sites listed
<ign0ramus> kaddi, yeah, that was the issue, and turning storage to 0kB doesn't seem to work :/
<kaddi> but most of them are also listed in macromedia.com/support/flashplayer/sys
<ign0ramus> kaddi, i didn't even check there :P
<kaddi> ign0ramus: I haven't turned shared objects off. I just read about them recently
<amik> DaskreeCH: however, the added log message from the init script did get written! so the script is indeed being run - just without any trace in the logs, and without a live process.
<ign0ramus> kaddi, if you know a way to do it, let me know
<kaddi> ign0ramus: I'll look into it :)
<ign0ramus> kaddi, thanks :)
<DaskreeCH> amik: write the process number in the log :)
<amik> DaskreeCH: how?
<DaskreeCH> echo $$
<amik> is the pid of the script the same as the process it starts?
<amik> what can I do with the pid?
<DaskreeCH> Dont know haven't thought that far :)
<amik> lol
<DarkSmoke> hey guys
<shadeslayer> DarkSmoke: hi
<DarkSmoke> what the hell is with this network manager in kde4  ?
<DarkSmoke> i added my own ip address
<DarkSmoke> i logged out and logged in
<DarkSmoke> and its still using DHCP
<DaskreeCH> Static ip addresses might be an issue
<DarkSmoke> i press the disconnect button and it doesnt work neither O_o
<shadeslayer> actually they are :P
<amik> what I can do is now add lots of debug messages in the script... now I actually have some work to do!
<DarkSmoke> and why /etc/init.d/networking doesn't work anymore?
<DarkSmoke> :O
<DarkSmoke> as in , i used to disconnect internet and reconnect with sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<DarkSmoke> ok
<DarkSmoke> what am i gonna do to get static up address?
<shadeslayer> DarkSmoke: sudo ifconfig eth0 XXX.YYY.ZZZ.120 netmask 255.255.255.128
<DarkSmoke> can you easily switch to Wicd client in kubuntu ?
<DarkSmoke> 255.255.255.0 actually
<DarkSmoke> ;p
<shadeslayer> DarkSmoke: try that for static address
<DarkSmoke> ok
<DarkSmoke> can you switch to Wicd easily on kubuntu?
<shadeslayer> DarkSmoke: http://forum.kde.org/network-management-and-static-ip-adress-t-60038.html
<kaddi> ign0ramus: I followed the settings on this site: http://libre-et-ouvert.blogspot.com/2009/03/facheux-flash.html (it's in french, but there are screenshots further down) and now I've visited theonien, youtube and wimp without them appearing in sharedobjects
<shadeslayer> DarkSmoke: also : https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/%2Bsource/plasma-widget-network-manager/%2Bbug/356287
<ign0ramus> kaddi, excellent! plus, i could brush up on my french in the meantime :D
<kaddi> ign0ramus: that site also told about the sites being mirrored in the security-folder and possibly in .adobe/Flash_Player/assetache
<kaddi> (but I checked that folder only after making the new settings which means, it was empty :p )
<ign0ramus> kaddi, that's pretty lame.
<DarkSmoke> hello
<DarkSmoke> can you switch to wicd easily on kubuntu?
<ign0ramus> kaddi, cool!  i saw there is a Fx add-on that is supposed to wipe Shared Objects, but it doesn't work that well
<shadeslayer> !wicd
<ign0ramus> DarkSmoke, yes
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wicd
<DarkSmoke> how ign0ramus
<shadeslayer> ign0ramus: yeah..just remove the default network manager and install wicd
<ign0ramus> DarkSmoke, it will necessarily remove network manager and the widget, but it is great
<ign0ramus> DarkSmoke, 'sudo apt-get install wicd'
<kaddi> ign0ramus: yeah, I've heard of it.. betterprivacy I believe. Haven't tried it out so far.
<DarkSmoke> yes thats what i did on sabayon i installed wicd because its way better
<DarkSmoke> how do i remove network manager
<DarkSmoke> ?
<ign0ramus> kaddi, i've never liked NM, and wicd connects no problems, and has a better connection
<kaddi> DarkSmoke For your information: sudo apt-get install wicd will remove networkmanager.
<DarkSmoke> ok
<DarkSmoke> thanks dude
<DarkSmoke> xD
<ign0ramus> ^ what kaddi said :)
<ign0ramus> DarkSmoke, kaddi is a very attractive 'dude'
<DarkSmoke> lol
<DarkSmoke> good
<ign0ramus> DarkSmoke, i thought the same... not too many females around these parts :)
<kaddi> ign0ramus: I recall installing wicd because NM wouldn't work on a regular basis... I kind of panicked when it uninstalled NM because I had no clue if wicd would work. ;D But it did :)
<ign0ramus> kaddi, does it ever :)
<DarkSmoke> hm
<DarkSmoke> does it add the wicd client automatic at kde startup , or i add it myself?
<ign0ramus> DarkSmoke, it installs a daemon that runs at startup - you don't have to do anything
<ign0ramus> DarkSmoke, unless of course you choose to NOT make it load at startup
<shadeslayer> hurrah for daemons :P
<libervisco> Hi guys and gals..
<cmreigrut> What's the difference between wicd and networkmanager?
<shadeslayer> libervisco: hey
<shadeslayer> !info wicd | cmreigrut
<ubottu> cmreigrut: wicd (source: wicd): wired and wireless network manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.5.9-2 (jaunty), package size 247 kB, installed size 1860 kB
<libervisco> I have accidentally discovered a second bug while trying to compile evidence of the first..
<libervisco> http://memenode.com/misc/KDE4.3-artifacts/
<DaskreeCH> ign0ramus: I'm an attractive dude too :(
<libervisco> the first bug is those distortions on screen
<shadeslayer> libervisco: haha
<libervisco> which the screenshots are off
<libervisco> the second bug is those file names.. wtf? I didn't name them like that before uploading.. all KDE4.3 :D
<cmreigrut> Yes, I get that they're both network managers.  I asked what the difference was...i.e. why I'd choose wicd over networkmanager (or vice versa)
<ign0ramus> DaskreeCH, kaddi's a different kind of dude, although i'm sure you're an adonis as well :)
<shadeslayer> cmreigrut: some hardware is supported by wicd but not by nm and some by nm but not wicd
<ign0ramus> cmreigrut, also, i have hardware tha NM does 'work' on, but not consistently (drops connection)... i have no problems with wicd.
<DaskreeCH> ign0ramus: Yeah it's just nice to hear once in a while :)
<ign0ramus> cmreigrut, if NM is working flawlessly for you, really no need to switcch
<cmreigrut> Hmmm, might have to try wicd then.  I've been tearing my hair out over an issue for the past several hours where networkmanager believes that the switch for my internal wireless is off...and no amount of convincing will change its mind
<ign0ramus> DaskreeCH, i'll make a note of it :P
<shadeslayer> libervisco: ps : svn and nightly builds are not supported here ;)
<cmreigrut> Does wicd use rfkill?
<libervisco> shadeslayer, this is beta2 :)
<shadeslayer> cmreigrut: i have an idea before that
<ign0ramus> cmreigrut, not yet
<libervisco> from backports
<shadeslayer> libervisco: still not supported :)
<libervisco> hehe
<shadeslayer> cmreigrut: you can use sudo ifconfig wlan0 up to bring the interface up
<ign0ramus> cmreigrut, current stable wicd is 1.6.0 (last i checked maybe a week ago) and rfkill is not supporte
<libervisco> well.. at least.. did anyone experience those?
<shadeslayer> libervisco: im on nightly and no i dont have those issues..
<libervisco> hmm
<shadeslayer> libervisco: 4.2.92 (KDE 4.2.92 (KDE 4.3 >= 20090617))
<burn_> wich program on linux is for 3D modeling?
<libervisco> shadeslayer, where do you get that info?
<DaskreeCH> !blender
<ubottu> blender is a free application for 3D modelling, animation, rendering, etc. You can install it from Ubuntu's repositories, and tutorials are at http://en.wikibooks.org/wiki/Blender_3D:_Noob_to_Pro
<shadeslayer> libervisco: hehe... help > about KDE in any app
<libervisco> oh
<burn_> blender is only one free? what about maya?
<Shura> !women
<ubottu> The women and men of the Ubuntu women project hang out in #ubuntu-women. Encouraging women to use linux? Read http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/Encourage-Women-Linux-HOWTO/ for some suggestions compiled by women who use Linux on how to do so effectively.
<libervisco> Version 4.2.90 (KDE 4.2.90 (KDE 4.3 Beta2))
<Shura> :/
<DaskreeCH> burn_: That's "free"
<libervisco> ok so there's hope it'll be fixed by final then, if it's ok there :)
<libervisco> shadeslayer, you're using nvidia?
<shadeslayer> burn_: maya is proprietary :)
<DaskreeCH> Shura: looking for something?
<shadeslayer> libervisco: yep
<libervisco> cool, same here
<Shura> (No, just kiddin')
<burn_> so blender is good choice?
<shadeslayer> hmm
<ign0ramus> burn_, why not try it out for yourself?  you can always uninstall if you want.  i've never used it, but people say it's pretty awesome
<burn_> yea bleders is awesome
<burn_> i am actualy asking for info, my friend will use somenthing for 3D :D
<shadeslayer> i really wish they would get gfxboot-grub back in the repo :(
<ign0ramus> shadeslayer, as i'm sure you know, you can do all that stuff by hand
<ign0ramus> shadeslayer, qgrubeditor does some basic stuff like colors ...
<shadeslayer> ign0ramus: thats only for low resolutions and i have a 1440X900 rez.....
<ign0ramus> shadeslayer, O_o
<shadeslayer> ign0ramus: well thats wht ive read
<ign0ramus> shadeslayer, don't know (1024 x 800 here)
<shadeslayer> ign0ramus: and you must have installed splash images right??
<ign0ramus> shadeslayer, i meant 1280 x 800.  (had to check xrandr)
<ign0ramus> shadeslayer, i have them installed but disabled.
<ign0ramus> shadeslayer, they do work fine, though
<shadeslayer> ign0ramus: hehe...
<shadeslayer> ign0ramus: one sec
<shadeslayer> ign0ramus: nothing like this : http://kde-look.org/content/show.php/KDE+4+gfxboot+theme?content=75443
<IvoryZion> I'm running Kubuntu 9.0.4 and would like to upgrade KDE.  This link ( http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.2.4) tells me to "do a full upgrade".  Does this mean a full distribution upgrade?  I added the source to /etc/apt/sources.list
<IvoryZion> apt-get dist-upgrade ?
<kaddi> hmm...that looks as if it might be almost useful for a bugreport :D E: core-util.c: Assertion 'pa_close(fds[0]) == 0' failed at pulsecore/core-util.c:2109, function pa_close_pipe(). Aborting.
<shadeslayer> IvoryZion: no,just add the line and do dist-upgrade
<ign0ramus> shadeslayer, that's pretty epic
<shadeslayer> ign0ramus: for someone who loves KDE so much ;)
<IvoryZion> shadeslayer: is apt-get dist-upgrade the correct command?
<ign0ramus> shadeslayer, kde 4 has really started to grow on me
<shadeslayer> IvoryZion: yes,sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<ign0ramus> IvoryZion, see here for info about dist-upgrade: http://www.debian-administration.org/articles/69
<IvoryZion> great... thank you
<shadeslayer> ign0ramus: i went from KDE 4.2 to gnome and then to KDE 4.2.4 + KDE nightly :)
<ign0ramus> shadeslayer, i've never liked gnome, but i was really not thrilled with kde 4.0 - 4.1.x
<shadeslayer> now i have no gnome libs apart from a very few required by FF
<shadeslayer> ign0ramus: me neither
<ign0ramus> shadeslayer, sweet.  me too. and pidgin :P
<shadeslayer> kopete for me :)...maybe empathy if i require it later on
<DaskreeCH> burn_: check blender3d.org
<ign0ramus> shadeslayer, never heard of empathy... worth checking out.  kde 4 kopete is still crash-y for me :(
<DaskreeCH> ign0ramus: KDE 4.4 :-D
<ign0ramus> DaskreeCH, is it usable?
<shadeslayer> DaskreeCH: 4.4 ??
<shadeslayer> DaskreeCH: svn build?
<ign0ramus> does it even exist yet?
<shadeslayer> haha...
<DaskreeCH> No but the projects from GSoC will turn up there and they have some fantastic projects
<shadeslayer> 4.5 will rock the world...
<ign0ramus> shadeslayer, i hope so.  i honestly think qt is the future of DE's
<shadeslayer> 5.0 will be out of this world :P
<ikonia> maybe take this to offtopic as it's pure speculation
<shadeslayer> ign0ramus: ubuntu-offtopic?
<ign0ramus> shadeslayer, actually about to eat dinner (tacos!)
<shadeslayer> ign0ramus: ah..ok then :)
<yoga> I am installing Kubuntu the latest CD, and need some hand holding from you guys/girls. What format of the file system to choose, there are ext2,ext3,reiserFS, etc. so many.
<HaRDi437> ext3
<HaRDi437> best choice for home user :)
<yoga> HaRDi437: ok, I'll take it. Aman.
<Guest81750> hi to all
<cmreigrut> thanks for the earlier advice--I managed to get Dan Williams on the #nm channel, and we managed to get it configured (granted, by removing the rfkill config, but still)
<cmreigrut> So networkmanager is once again working for me
<cmreigrut> Thanks again!
 * yoga Copying files...
#kubuntu 2009-06-24
<BluesKaj> cmreigrut, have you tried Wicd, much superior to network management
<BluesKaj> brb, gotta set up the sprinklers
<cmreigrut> That was the earlier suggestion, and I'll still probably give it a try
<cmreigrut> But at least I have nm functional now
 * Captain_Haddock concurs on wicd... it's excellent
<robin0800> set gui_url_mod 0
<Captain_Haddock> while the network manager widget is a big improvement on earlier solutions, it's still far from perfect
<Captain_Haddock> wicd's "connect before logging in" feature alone is worth its weight in gold
<BluesKaj> Captain_Haddock, the network managerment widget is unpredictable. Sometimes connects without a hitch and other times it keeps asking for pw's.
<BluesKaj> on my setup at least
<Captain_Haddock> BluesKaj: yep. I faced a lot of issues with it misbehaving on my laptop... esp. when the pc wakes up from sleep mode
<Captain_Haddock> and the incessant password requests really ticked me off :/
<Captain_Haddock> time to sleep
<Captain_Haddock> g'night!
<BluesKaj> ign0ramus , suggested Wicd to me and I'm favourably impressed so far
<yoga> What are blocked updates?
<HaRDi437> yoga http://osdir.com/ml/kubuntu-users/2009-06/msg00129.html
<HaRDi437>  KPackagekit is the new in kubuntu so it;s still not so perfect
<panos4ever> hi guys
<shadeslayer> ign0ramus: there?
<ign0ramus> shadeslayer, yep
<shadeslayer> ign0ramus: what was that grub editor you were telling me about?
<ign0ramus> shadeslayer, qgrubeditor
<shadeslayer> ign0ramus: i cant find it
<ign0ramus> shadeslayer, kgrubeditor is in the repos... should be similar
<shadeslayer> its kgrubeditor
<ign0ramus> shadeslayer, http://www.qt-apps.org/content/show.php/QGRUBEditor?content=60391
<ign0ramus> shadeslayer, ahhh... kgrubeditor replaces qgrubeditor
<shadeslayer> ign0ramus: BIG FAT NOTE :P
<ign0ramus> shadeslayer, last i used it, it didn't have the graphical effects you were talking about, though :/
<shadeslayer> ign0ramus: the only thing stopping me from having those effects is my architecture :P
<ign0ramus> shadeslayer, amd64?
<shadeslayer> yep
<panos4ever> guys do u know the sourcetype for tp-link wn322g for kismet???
<shadeslayer> ign0ramus: were always at the losing end of support
<ign0ramus> shadeslayer, i am 64-bit capable but still run 32bit OS for reasons like that.  i remember saying in 2004 that everything will be 64bit in the next year or so
<shadeslayer> ign0ramus: heh...everything will be 64 bit in a few years :P
<shadeslayer> ign0ramus: good thing for you...you can have those effects...theres a howto on ubuntu forums
<ign0ramus> shadeslayer, i blame Enterprise.  but i do want to eventually install a 64bit Kubuntu
<panos4ever> u people dont really know a thing do u???
<shadeslayer> i blame keeping the default download option as 64 bit
<ign0ramus> panos4ever, you're the one with the questions
<panos4ever> lol
<panos4ever> nope
<panos4ever> i could jys google it right??
<shadeslayer> *32 bit
<shadeslayer> panos4ever: yeah...
<panos4ever> i was testing u
<ign0ramus> panos4ever, honestly though, this is support for kubuntu... kismet isn't really a big topic here
<panos4ever> i told u
<panos4ever> it was a shit testing qest
<panos4ever> question
<bazhang> !ohmy > panos4ever
<ubottu> panos4ever, please see my private message
<ign0ramus> bazhang, that is my favorite 'factoid' by far
<bazhang> panos4ever, please keep on topic here
<bazhang> ign0ramus, yep
<panos4ever> ok ask me
<panos4ever> ;)
<compilerwriter> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<panos4ever> i love our kubuntu society
<panos4ever> :)
<Guest1036> anyone able to help me get ATI driver to play videos without using 100% cpu?
<alonk> hello
<carbon5> hey whats up?
<alonk> hi........
<carbon5> this is jus a purely ubuntu/ kubuntu help guide right?
<kaddi> actually this is kubuntu only, if you need help with ubuntu please try #ubuntu
<alonk> haha..... i juz wanna ask d same question...
<carbon5> no no dont neep help
<alonk> ok...
<alonk> ubuntu
<carbon5> jus thought this was also a "hat" chat
<kaddi> if you just want to chat have a look at #kubuntu-offtopic :)
<paulo> vao da o cu bando de viado
<paulo> qm manda é windows
<paulo> seus burro
<paulo> Dos na veia
<andres_> spark
<andres_> maton
<andres_> jdddd
<andres_> djjmsl
<andres_> jdlwd
<andres_> dlmnwsd
<andres_> dlmdwwwmdx
<FloodBotK2> andres_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<FloodBotK2> andres_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<andres_> s
<andres_> cd
<andres_> d
<andres_> csz
<andres_> c
<FloodBotK2> andres_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<andres_> cd
<kaddi> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) Riddell, Tm_T, fdoving, Mez, tsimpson, jpatrick, seth_k, apokryphos, nalioth, Hobbsee, robotgeek, imbrandon, gnomefreak, genii, Hawkwind, trappist, LjL, haggai, fooishbar, crimsun, seth, apokryphos, DBO, nixternal, PriceChild, Pici or jussi01!
<deprecated> Please fill in the blank, "In kubuntu, we don't use su, we use ________."
<max_> !k3b
<ubottu> k3b is a feature-rich and user-friendly burning application for KDE (and, as all KDE applications, works fine on GNOME). For a guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/K3BHowto
<netdaemon> deprecated: sudo
<netdaemon> or kdesudo to be precise
<deprecated> That's it. I could not think of it for the life of me. Thanks netdaemon!
<netdaemon> no problem :)
<thomas> Hello, I booted my computer today and the kde kicker is missing
<thomas> Anyone have idea on how to bring it back up?
<ign0ramus> thomas, provided you're talking about the actual kicker panel, "kicker" will bring it back to life
<thomas> I could be refering to the wrong thing
<ign0ramus> thomas, kde 3 or 4?
<thomas> I am looking for the toolbar at the bottom of kde
<thomas> 4
<ign0ramus> thomas, afaik, there is no way to reinstate an old panel that's been removed, but you can add a new one and add the same widgets you had before
<thomas> Ok, what steps do I take to add it again
<thomas> I can add widgets but dont have the bar to add them to
<ign0ramus> thomas, right click the plasma dashboard (ie, desktop)
<ign0ramus> thomas, 'unlock widgets'
<ign0ramus> thomas, 'add panel
<Serpardum> What should I use for RSS feeds in Kubuntu?  Kubuntu have anything good?
<ign0ramus> Serpardum, as far as widgets? nothing great, imho :/
<ign0ramus> Serpardum, sage in firefox is pretty good, though
<Serpardum> I have firefox
<thomas> I had added the panel but it will only allow me to move left side or right side, not bottom
<ign0ramus> high rating, 2.5M downloads https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/77
<Serpardum> is "Live Boomarks" sage?
<thomas> I got it, thanks
<origin> In the K-Menu, under the "Computer" tab in the "Applications" section. How do I add stuff to that? Also how do I make a direct link to the Add/Remove programs bit of System Settings
<ign0ramus> origin, to add apps to the Kmenu, right click the icon > Menu Editor
<origin> ign0ramus: How do I add to the "Computer" tab from there though?
<ign0ramus> origin, ah, good question... i use the classic style menu.  seems the Menu Editor doesn't correspond to the new Kickoff Menu
<luis__> i have this page: http://www.cabezadejapi.com/cdp_window/cdp_06_chicle.html , but i cant see the video because it says a unknown plugin is missing, can someone help me?
<ign0ramus> luis__, mplayer plugin
<LOLSHARK>                                               
<LOLSHARK>                                                
<LOLSHARK>                                               
<FloodBotK2> LOLSHARK: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<origin> ign0ramus: Hmm. THanks anyway. I assume it's just .desktop files in a folder somewhere.
<luis__> ign0ramus: how i can download it?
<ign0ramus> origin, most likely
<ign0ramus> luis__, "sudo apt-get install mplayerplug-in"
<luis__> thx
<ign0ramus> origin, open dolphin.  see the 'places' menu on the left pane?  that's where the Computer entries come from apparently
<ign0ramus> luis__, de nada
<ign0ramus> origin, i just added /opt to that panel, and now it shows up in Kmenu > Computer
<origin> Hmm... I'm trying to add to the "Applications" bit though... Hrmm...
<ign0ramus> origin, oh... you should be able to use regular Menu Editor for that... right?
<origin> Nope. that only adds to the "Applications" tab. I mean the bit under the "Computer" tab that says "Applications". In 9.04 it has "System Settings" and "Run Command..." in it.
<ign0ramus> origin, i don't seem to have the same config :/
<origin> You don't? Your on 9.04?
<ign0ramus> origin, oh yes, now i see it
<ign0ramus> origin, sorry never used this style menu before... 'applications' is very small on my screen
<origin> ohh I see
<origin> ign0ramus: Yea, I wanna add stuff to that
<dio_> hello+
<origin> ign0ramus: Namely, a direct link to the add/remove programs thing. and  link to Konsole link would be nice too.
<ign0ramus> origin, let me see if i can find where they are called from
<origin> I could just stick links in the Favorates area, but that seems klunky...
<ign0ramus> origin, hmm... this seems to be trickier than first imagined
<origin> Is it hard-coded into the Kickoff source or something crazy like that?
<ign0ramus> origin, highly doubtful.
<ign0ramus> origin, but where the config file is.... good question.
<origin> I was going to say, that seems very non-modular
<ign0ramus> origin, /home/user/.kde/share/config/kickoffrc is close but no cigar
<origin> Allready saw that.
<origin> I tried searching for a default or system-wide setting in /usr found nothing.
<origin> no usefull hits for "kickoff*"
<ign0ramus> origin, results replicated here :(
<origin> Where in the KDE source-tree is Kickoff anyway? Is it a plasma applet?
<ign0ramus> origin, yes, the kmenu is now a widget
<origin> Yea I found it. /trunk/KDE/kdebase/workspace/plasma/applets/kickoff
<ign0ramus> origin, really?
<origin> Yea http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/KDE/kdebase/workspace/plasma/applets/kickoff/
<ign0ramus> origin, so you have to re-compile?
<origin> That's the trunk version and I'm not running from SVN, but i doubt it's changed much since 4.3 beta
<origin> ign0ramus: I dunno yet. I'm just looking for clues in the source.
<origin> ign0ramus: Hmm... now I'm not familiar with Plasma Programing or C++ so this is a little difficult... hrmm
<origin> What does "::" mean in C++?
<ign0ramus> origin, i'm not a programmer either
<origin> I am a programer, just Java. Not C++
<ign0ramus> origin, got it!
<ign0ramus> origin, http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?action=printpage;topic=3103189.0
<ign0ramus> origin, specifically: http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=3103189.msg177837#msg177837
<origin> Ohh so you add to the kickoffrc file?
<ign0ramus> origin, you have to add a new section: " [SystemApplications] "
<luis__> ei i have a problem with kubuntu shuting down, it says: unable to halt, no such file or directory, and it doesnt tunrs down :(
<origin> ign0ramus: Nice. Okay thanks!
<ign0ramus> origin, np... stuff like that bothers me too :P
<ign0ramus> luis__, is this using the "leave" button in Kmenu?
<ign0ramus> luis__,  and is that the full error?
<origin> I'm still tracking though the Kickoff code to see how it loads them... because I want to know now.
<origin> xD
<ign0ramus> origin, i do the same thing... usually im in over my head at first, but as you learn more, it starts to make sense :)
<luis__> ign0ramus: no, when using konsole to shutdown i also have the halt problem
<ign0ramus> luis__, can you pastebin your /etc/init.d/reboot please
<luis__> and yes, thats the full error, it cant automatically shutdown
<luis__> ???
<ign0ramus> luis__, "kdesudo kate /etc/init.d/reboot" > copy/paste that file to pastebin
<ign0ramus> !paste | luis
<ubottu> luis: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<luis__> ok
<ign0ramus> luis__, i was having a similar issue, and it was due to the "-d" parameter that reboot doesn't like.
<luis__> ign0ramus: http://pastebin.com/mbab9f68
<ign0ramus> luis__, make a backup of this file: "sudo cp /etc/init.d/reboot /etc/init.d/reboot.bak"
<ign0ramus> luis__, then modify your version in kate; remove the "-d" option on Line 20
<ign0ramus> luis__, save, exit, restart X.  then *hopefully* rebooting will work properly
<luis__> holda, i paste sudo cp /etc/init.d/reboot /etc/init.d/reboot.bak in konsole?
<ign0ramus> luis__, si
<luis__> ok, i hope
<ign0ramus> luis__, verify that /etc/init.d/reboot.bak now exists
<luis__> ok i will reboot now
<ign0ramus> luis__, you restarted X first?
<luis__> thx dude, if i have problems, i will contact with u tomorrow :)
<luis__> i dont have more time, cya
<ign0ramus> luis__, you have my msn
<ign0ramus> luis__, saludos
<luis__> no, i will contact u by irc lol
<luis__> adios
<ign0ramus> luis__, ok. goodnight
<luis__> :)
<Serpardum> What is the name of the widget that shows the open applications on the taskbar?
<Serpardum> My son accidnetly removed his, I dont' remember the name
<Dragnslcr> I think it's Task Manager
<Dragnslcr> Yeah, it is
<Serpardum> thanks Dragnslcr
<Dragnslcr> No problem
<origin> ign0ramus: Okay. I've traced it back to the KDE core libaries where it loads the config files... lol
<ign0ramus> origin, have fun messing with those! :P
<origin> It's actualy quite clever. It just asks KDE for it's config. It does't need to know where KDE stores it. Abstraction is awsome. =D
<Shloosh> Ahmuck: You are DISGUSTING, no one wants to talk to you.
<Shloosh> Become an hero, you fucking walking embarrassment.
<ign0ramus> origin, nice
<ign0ramus> i smell a ban
<ign0ramus> inb4 b&
<Dragnslcr> Mmmmkay
<dio_> chicago
<origin> So, what was with that guy? Prior argument or just a random troll?
<origin> ign0ramus: Yet more abstraction! It loads the dirs though http://api.kde.org/4.0-api/kdelibs-apidocs/kdecore/html/classKStandardDirs.html but that loads them from a resource file...
<ign0ramus> origin, "....So the search algorithm basically appends to each prefix each registered suffix and tries to locate the file there."
<ign0ramus> origin, awesome.
<ign0ramus> origin, so what does " :: " mean?
<origin> ign0ramus: No idea. I think it might just declare methods of classes.
<origin> Any C++ coders here care to shed some light on what "::" means?
<Dragnslcr> It isn't static class method?
<origin> I could go bug the guys in #kde-devel (was that the channel name?) lol
<Pici> origin: Try ##C++
<origin> Dragnslcr: I could well be
<origin> *it
<ign0ramus> origin, search engines are terrible for regex
<origin> ign0ramus: huh?
<ign0ramus> origin, try typing a regular expression from almost any language in a search engine.  useless
<Pici> !offtopic
<ubottu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<origin> Sorry.
<Pici> origin: ##c++ would be able to answer all your c++ questions better than we can
<Pici> You might need to register to join though.
<Pici> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname . Registration help available in #freenode
<origin> Pici: True, I was just wondering off-hand.
<ign0ramus> origin, Dragnslcr, gnite fellas
<origin> ign0ramus: Night
<Dragnslcr> G'night
<FloodBotK2> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<dsmith> how can one upgrade to 4.3 before its relase?
<origin> WHere are my enviroment varables defined?
<dsmith> orogin, java?
<joshua__> so... what is so great about kubuntu that ubuntu doesn't have?
<joshua___> how do i install software on kde?
<max_> add/remove in the kmenu or adept package manager.
<bazhang> joshua___, same as on ubuntu (via the cli) or a package manager
<joshua___> what package manager is on kubuntu?
<bazhang> !info kpackagekit
<ubottu> kpackagekit (source: kpackagekit): KDE package management tool using PackageKit. In component main, is extra. Version 0.4-0ubuntu8.1 (jaunty), package size 236 kB, installed size 756 kB
<joshua___> I don't see it anywhere
<bazhang> see what
<joshua___> kpackagekit
<bazhang> install it
<joshua___> how did i install kubuntu without installing a kpackagekit?
<bazhang> live cd?
<joshua___> no via cli in ubuntu
<bazhang> kubuntu-desktop ?
<joshua___> yeah
<bazhang> sudo apt-get install packagename   <---- joshua___
<joshua___> I did...
<joshua___> but now when i open kpackagekit...there are no available packages...
<joshua___> this is messed up
<CoJaBo-Aztec> joshua___: kpackagekit is terrible :/
<joshua___> then why did they tell me to install it?
<CoJaBo-Aztec> Its the default in Jaunty, and is one of the buggiest programs Ive ever used. I have no idea why it replaced the old one o_O
<joshua___> that is messed up
<CoJaBo-Aztec> Even the error messages are messed up: "A problem we were not expe". And thats why I'm still running Hardy lol
<bazhang> there are number of package managers, joshua___ , or even just the konsole you can choose which to install (or remove should you not like it)
<CoJaBo-Aztec> Ive heard KDE4's version of Adept is even worse, tho I reverted my install before I tried another manager (I also had problems with graphics and the KDE menu)
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: are you free??
<shadeslayer> ok anyone who can give me some info on the kubuntu-tutorials coming up?
<shadeslayer> yeah...so anyone who can give me info on the kubuntu tutorials?
<shadeslayer> brb
<tymon> Hello, i'm with a problem here with my soundcard... well, its not really a problem, its just that on windows i can tell it do this: "Black output = line out", since my green minijack is not working properly, and i need to do that on ubuntu to get audio too
<tymon> any ideas?
<tymon> ops.
<shadeslayer> tymon: why do you call the ops??
<tymon> No
<tymon> I mean "oops".
<shadeslayer> oh.... ok..see this
<tymon> heh
<shadeslayer> !sound | tymon
<ubottu> tymon: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<tymon> i dont think that is what i need exactly, i just want to control where the sound will come out in the soundcard, which connector will have the output
 * shadeslayer wonders if there actually is something named soubd system....
<shadeslayer> *sound
<shadeslayer> tymon: imho all sound cards are intelligent enough to recognise if there is a headphone plugged in or not and redirect sound as required...but yours seems to be a peculiar case
<tymon> hm..., nvm
<shadeslayer> tymon: ok
<tymon> Looks like i can't use the grey exit like i do on windows for it
<tymon> but the black one worked fine
<shadeslayer> sorry got disconnected...
<insmod> i lost right and left menu function on my mouse all users all desktops any idea?
<shadeslayer> insmod: alt+F2 > window > select first option and change the settings there
<shadeslayer> insmod: its under the window actions tab
<shadeslayer> insmod: did it work?
<insmod> i can not figure where it  is
<insmod> shadeslayer: no idea what todo there is no menu option
<shadeslayer> insmod: no option for window actions?
<shadeslayer> *tab
<shadeslayer> oh wait....
<shadeslayer> insmod: try alt+F1 > system settings > mouse and keyborad
<shadeslayer> *keyboard
<insmod> switched mice now it goes
<insmod> thanks
<insmod> i think i dropped it to many times
<shadeslayer> insmod: hehe..
<origin> What does flashplayer 10 output it's sound too?
<shadeslayer> the speaker :P
<origin> shadeslayer: The wrong speaker in my case. lol
<origin> I mean what service thing. Because it isn't Phanon.
<shadeslayer> hehe...
<shadeslayer> i think arts...
<shadeslayer> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<origin> I don't see an arts process...
<origin> I have two sets of speakers. Tinny ones and big ones. I want almost everything to play though the big ones and use the tinny ones for notifications. Phonon can do this but Flashplayer isn't useing that apparently so I need to figure out what it's playing it's sound though so I can change it. to the right speakers...
<origin> *sigh* is there some funky way of forceing GTK apps to use Phonon. Just pushing sound though it I mean instead of ALSA or OSS or something old like that.
<Mamarok> origin: that's not a problem of GTK, it's a flash problem IMHO
<origin> Mamarok: Before (before I re-installed linux) I solved it by makeing pulse audio the default for everything and set pulse's default sink to the big speakers. So it can be done...
<Mamarok> origin: in KDE?
<origin> Yea. KDE4 had it's default for all types of sound (appart from the notifications, which were pointed directly at the tinny speakers' output) pointed at pulseaudio. Pulse was setup with the big speakers as the default sink.
<origin> All KDE4 apps used phonon. So their sound was routed though pulse. Everything else just used pulse.
<origin> KDE itself is the only think that realy makes notification sounds so it all worked quite well.
<origin> pulse isn't installed this time round and I'm looking if it's possible to do it without it.
<origin> I mean. Pulse isn't installed. and flash can play sound, just thought the wrong speakers, so it must be playing though something.
<origin> where are alsa's config files...
<digdeep> hi, does anyone use unetbootin?
<origin> Ah! Problem solved. Flash was useing ALSA. So I made an /etc/asound.conf to set the default sound card. No Pulse requred.
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<thao> Hi, I've just installed Kubuntu into my Laptop (Vaio GGN C190p)
<thao> I got sound work perfectly with amarok, vlc ... but not Flash !!!
<thao> I tried every solutions in google, but nothing changed
<ActionParsnip> oh boy
<ActionParsnip> theres a billion fixes for this
<Seli> hello, I'd need help with packaging - I have a tarball with wrong layout, and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/Complete says it's not a reason to redo the tarball, but it actually doesn't say how to fix it - can somebody tell me?
<thao> something like reinstall, get the one from adobe.com,... no solution work :(
<Serpico> ciao
<ActionParsnip> thao: let me websearch some
<ActionParsnip> thao: are you running 32bit ubuntu or 64bit?
<thao> 32bit
<thao> ActionParsnip:
<ActionParsnip> ok cool
<ActionParsnip> i'll stop looking then:(
<rohan> there is no ubottu here?
<ActionParsnip> !ubottu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #kubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<ActionParsnip> thao: try: amixer -q set PCM 100% unmute
<thao> ActionParsnip: ?
<rohan> ActionParsnip: ah, sorry, got it
<thao> ActionParsnip: amixer: Unable to find simple control 'PCM',0
<ActionParsnip> thao: if that doesnt work try: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get --purge remove flashplugin-installer flashplugin-nonfree; sudo apt-get --purge autoremove; sudo apt-get clean; sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<ActionParsnip> I hate flash
<ActionParsnip> thao: if you bring up kmix (speaker icon near the clock) make sure all sliders are ~80% and unmuted
<thao> ActionParsnip: I'll try
<thao> ActionParsnip: I tried running kmix, but the windows didn't show up
<ActionParsnip> thao: right click on the speaker icon and select show mixer window
<thao> ActionParsnip: 80% huh ?
<ActionParsnip> thao: 100% degrades quality some, you can whack it to the to pif you wish
<thao> ActionParsnip: i set it 100% already,
<ActionParsnip> ok thats cool
<thao> also run the command you gave me
<thao> and restart ff
<thao> and no sound
<thao> :)
<ActionParsnip> ok
<ActionParsnip> let me hunt some more
<ka> Hi. So stumbled on to this problem once again today. Trying to change ownership on a file with the charachter ø fails. I get the following error: "Could not change owner on this file: verdigrunnlag og �velser.doc". Any Ideas as to how to konquer ;p this issue. I have always solved it from the commandline before. But the whole thing really bugs me and it shouldn't really be an issue, this is after all 2009...
<ActionParsnip> thao: http://swiss.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1136556&page=3
<ActionParsnip> ka: kdesudo konqueror
<ActionParsnip> ka: change the filename then close konqueror
<ActionParsnip> thao: do you have other flash plugins install like gnash / swfplayer etc?
<thao> ActionParsnip: no,i don't have
<ActionParsnip> thao: good
<ActionParsnip> thao: they fight and nothing works :)
 * thao restart
<ka> ActionParsnip: I forgot to say that I am already root ;)
<ActionParsnip> ka: you shouldnt be root, you should be you
<ActionParsnip> ka: enabling the root account reduces system security
<ActionParsnip> ka: and running web based apps (especially irc) is possibly the worst thing to do
<ka> ActionParsnip: It was just my way of saying I already done this as "kdesudo konqueror". Or else I wouldn't be able to change the permissions...
<ka> me/ know the dangers of running root.
<ActionParsnip> ka: good, i just hate folks running x as root when they are just browsing the web, its retarded. Glad you are aware
<thao> ActionParsnip: finally
<thao> :D
<thao> it's work
<ActionParsnip> ka: you could try globbing
<ActionParsnip> thao: nice
<thao> ActionParsnip: thanks,
<thao> bb
 * ka scratches his head, while he googles "globbing"
<ActionParsnip> ka: copy the file to its own folder
<ActionParsnip> ka: then run a command like: for i in ls; do mv "i$" ./new; done
<ActionParsnip> ka: there is only one file in the folder so only one file will be mv'd
<ActionParsnip> ka: you will need to cd into the new folder too
<ka> hm. But this is only one of many files in one of many different folders. That would take hours. Easier with the commandline then. But as I said this really shouldn't happen. Konq should be able to do simple operations like changing permissions just as well as any comandline...
<ActionParsnip> ka: you can sudo chmod and sudo chown
<ActionParsnip> ka: sudo chown $USER ./<filename>
<ActionParsnip> ka: or you can use: sudo chown -R $USER /some/directory    to recursively chown all files and folders
<ka> Yeah I know, I'm just dissapointed at konqueror...
<ka> But thanks anyway. So should I file a bug report? This also applies to changing filenames on files with umlaut characters...
<ActionParsnip> ka: if you wish
<ActionParsnip> ka: i dont use konqueror (or any gui file manager) so I am not aware if this is a sortcoming
<ActionParsnip> s/sortcoming/shortcoming
<ka> I have been tempted but the very same notion. But I don't know all the commands I would need to know. But this recurring problem has got me thinking again... As Perry DeAngelis said: "Question everything!"
<cristian> hi
<cristian> i've a problem
<cristian> :P
<ka> cristian: Let's have it
<cristian> haha
<cristian> it's simple... I see the same windows on all the desktops... I wanna REAL four desktops in kde
<cristian> like gnome
<ka> Hm strange it works the same. So you must have done something strange.
<ka> There is a button the lets you see a window on all desktops. Its on the left side on the top. It's a circle with a dot inside. click this and the window will only be visible on that one desktop.
<cristian> I mean same windows on the panel
<cristian> sorry for my english
<ka> aha. Just right click on the taskbar and choose settings then under filters just show windows for current desktop.
<ka> You will have to have an empty space to clik on or else you woun't get the right context menu.
<cristian> aah
<cristian> i'll see that
<cristian> ka: THANK YOUUU!!!!!!!!!!!
<ka> no problem.
<cristian> It's difficult to 	
<cristian> accustom
<cristian> to kde 4.2
<cristian> :P
<cristian> adapt*
<cristian> after kde 3.5
<ka> After a while everything just seems more intuitive..at least for me. But some problems seems never to be solved (the same ones the were in 3.5)
<cristian> yes, maybe
<shadeslayer> quit
<ka> hm Anyone else using quassel?
<cristian> yes, me
<ka> What is the point of having a quassel icon in the systemtray when It sits in the taskbar if I minimize the app? I I try to close it then it shuts down! I mean wtf?
<cristian> ka: hahaha 	 	
<cristian> I wonder the same thing
<cristian> i think that konversation is better
<ka> Yes I might have to go back. This is a serious usabilitybug... What were they thinking?
<cristian> I don't know... It's very uncomfortable
<jussi01> ka_: there is an option in the settings to turn that behaviour on
<jussi01> its just not on by default.
<jussi01> ka: its under Misc in the settings
<ka> jussi01: ah... much better
<jussi01> ka: :D Perhaps file a bug mentioning that should be on by default
<ka> I was thinking the exact same thing...
 * jussi01 points ka to Launchpad
<jussi01> !bug | ka
<ubottu> ka: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » If that fails, you can report bugs manually at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+filebug - Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<ka> Isn't it better to file it upstream?
<ka> Or does it automatically get redirected to kde?
<jussi01> ka: quassel is independant of KDE
<jussi01> ka: however, settings like that will probably be set by Ubuntu.
<ka> I thought it was the default KDE4 irc client. Maybe I misread default kubuntu to mean default KDE4
<jussi01> ka: I thinkk maybe.
<jussi01> ka: quassel is cross platform, windows, mac and linux
<jussi01> :)
<ka> Aha good point . I also have issues with the quassel settings. The gui is not consistent.
<jussi01> ka: so please, We would love to see a bug filed. :)
<jussi01> or bugs as the case maybe
<ka> I am on it. just need to formulate my thought to a coherent mass of genius ideas.
<ka> thought=thoughts
<jussi01> ka: if they are not just settings bugs, you can of course pop them on quassel-irc.org
<jussi01> and maybe join #quassel to have a chat about them, but dont substitute chat for actually filing bugs :)
<ka> Could not upload report data to crash database:
<ka> HTTP Error 503: Service Unavailable
<robin0800> ka launchpad planed maintenance 24th June 2009 from 09.00 UTC
<ka> robin0800: ah... thanks
<shanipribadi> is there anyone using kopete to connect to yahoo? cos right now it's not working saying with error 10, even though last night it worked just fine
<Mamarok> !yahoo | shanipribadi
<ubottu> shanipribadi: At the moment there are many pidgin users experiencing problems connecting to Yahoo IM, you can try changing your paging server to cs101.msg.mud.yahoo.com and see if that helps.
<shanipribadi> Mamarok: ok, ill try that
<shanipribadi> Mamarok: the workaround did not work, i'm gonna try pidgin, i read that they fixed something with yahoo.
<Mamarok> shanipribadi: well, this workaround is for pidgin :)
<eagles0513875> Mamarok: thats not accurate to be honest im able to connect to yahoo im both on pidgin on linux and on windows version of it
<eagles0513875> ahhhh wait
<eagles0513875> duh nm
<Mamarok> eagles0513875: think before writing, please
 * jussi01 waves to Mamarok
<hamp> anybody that can help me understand how to join other channels? on other servers?
 * Mamarok waves back to jussi01 :)
<Mamarok> hamp: to join a channel, you can type /join #channelname
<Mamarok> hamp: and to join other servers, you need to add the other server to the servers list in your channel
<Think-Free> Hi ! Is there a way put use dolphin as an active ftp client ? By default, it seems he is in passive mode
<Think-Free> any body ?
<shadeslayer> Think-Free: missed your question...can you ask again?
<Think-Free> Is there a way put use dolphin as an active ftp client ? By default, it seems he is in passive mode
<shadeslayer> Think-Free: whats the problem?
<Think-Free> shadeslayer : did you see the question ?
<Think-Free> I want to connect to a ftp server in active mode
<shadeslayer> Think-Free: no..i got  disconnected
<Think-Free> ok : Hi ! Is there a way put use dolphin as an active ftp client ? By default, it seems he is in passive mode
<shadeslayer> Think-Free: konqueror?
<Think-Free> that's the same, it use kio
<Think-Free> but it work in passive mode :(
<Think-Free> and I can't find a way to turn it in active
<shadeslayer> Think-Free: is dolphin a necessity? cant you do it any other thing?
<shadeslayer> !ftp | Think-Free
<ubottu> Think-Free: FTP clients: Nautilus (Places -> Connect to server), gFTP, FileZilla (for !GNOME); Konqueror, Kasablanca, KFTPGrabber (for !KDE); FireFTP (for Firefox); ftp, lftp (for !cli) - See also !FTPd
<shadeslayer> Think-Free: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-networking-3/active-ftp-and-konqueror-kbear-mozilla-et-all...-376351/
<Think-Free> I like dolphin and I don't want to change my ftp client, just configure it ;)
<Think-Free> Thanks for the link, I'm looking at this
<shadeslayer> Think-Free: hmm.. i have no idean then...fiddle around tho...and theres always google :)
<mjobin> kfmclient copy ftp://host/path/file ~/Downoad/
<Think-Free> shadeslayer : tks ;)
<mjobin> by the way, FTP is dead, we shall all use scp/ssh
<mjobin> shadeslayer: such an old link .... kde 3.2 ? is this still accurate ?
<ka> or fish
<n8w> hey
<n8w> ive got a prob with my newly installed kubuntu...i cant set up higher resolution than 1680x1080 eventhough that my ntb supports 1680x1200
<n8w> does any of u know the solution for this?
<shadeslayer> !resolution | n8w
<ubottu> n8w: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<tdn> How do I disable bluetooth so that the module is not loaded upon startup but only when needed and so that the bluetooth daemon is only started, when I start it and not during startup? I do not want to waster battery on this device, since I almost never use it.
<ka> Think-Free: just write: fish://username@ftpdomain.com for active mode (I think) or fish://username:password@ftpdomain.com
<ka> In the adressbar.
<ka> install bum and enable disable there.
<n8w> shadeslayer: ok thx...
<ka> tdn: My last post was to you...
<shadeslayer> ka: i dont think that will help...bum installs or removes scripts/programs....i think he might have to blacklist or remocve the module and modprobe it to get it back :)
<shadeslayer> *remove
<tdn> ka, ok.
<Anon1> hi
<ka> shadeslayer: Nope I don't think so just uses bum for this yesterday... But I am not 100% sure
<shadeslayer> ka: me neither...
<ka> uses=used
<shadeslayer> ka: i got it
<Anon1> i have a problem, when i try to enter the password after i type "su" in terminal i cant type
<shadeslayer> ka: we can add a line to rc.local to bring down the interface
<shadeslayer> Anon1: just type the pass and press enter..its a security feature
<ka> Anon1: Just type and press enter when finished. It's hidden.
<Anon1> ok thanks
<ka> shadeslayer: ?que?
<shadeslayer> !password > Anon1
<ubottu> Anon1, please see my private message
<shadeslayer> ka: man hcitools
<shadeslayer> -s
<ka> No manual entry for hcitools
<shadeslayer> ka: man hcitool :P
<grandi> is there a kde4 version of adept?
<ka> ah sorry I am not quit awake..
<shadeslayer> grandi: adept is depriciated
<shadeslayer> ka: hehe also see man hciconfig
<shadeslayer> tdn: ok please see the man pages of hciconfig to bring down the interface
<grandi> so what's going to replace it?
<shadeslayer> grandi: kpackagekit
<shadeslayer> !info kpackagekit | grandi
<ubottu> grandi: kpackagekit (source: kpackagekit): KDE package management tool using PackageKit. In component main, is extra. Version 0.4-0ubuntu8.1 (jaunty), package size 236 kB, installed size 756 kB
<shadeslayer> tdn: you can add a line to rc.local...but that will get the interface down only after the boot...not before it
<shadeslayer> if anyone has a better idea..please suggest :)
<grandi> shadeslayer: that's quite minimalistic
<grandi> to say the least
<ka> Anon1: Seems like you could write hciconfig down to stop bluetooth and hciconfig up to start it.
<shadeslayer> grandi: sorry?
<shadeslayer> grandi: if you dont like kpackagekit then use apt-get and apt-cache
<shadeslayer> +search
<grandi> shadeslayer: how do you browse packages with kpackagekit
<bazhang> grandi, you can install adept, synaptic also
<tdn> ka, bum appearently only allows me to disable services. I want to not even load the module.
<grandi> or do you use add/remove packages for that?
<shadeslayer> grandi: have you installed kpackagekit?
<grandi> yes
<shadeslayer> tdn: ah.... rmmod <module>
<tdn> shadeslayer, I would really not like to start it up at all.
<tdn> shadeslayer, that does only remove the module.
<grandi> I have empty search field there
<tdn> shadeslayer, I want the module to not be loaded at all.
<shadeslayer> grandi: just type and press enter
<grandi> doesn't really help me if I want to browse packages for something interesting
<grandi> type what? the idea of GUI is that it gives you hints to what you can do
<grandi> without those hints I could just use apt-get
<ka> tdn: I dont know if it makes any difference. having the module installed but not enabled doesn't use battery or increase boot time...
<shadeslayer> grandi: thats a downside i agree...
<shadeslayer> tdn: rmmod module removes the module and does not load/start the service
<tdn> shadeslayer, I know. I do not want the module to be loaded during start up. Same with service. Bluetooth service should not start up during boot.
<tdn> ka, it seems that it does save battery. According to powertop.
<shadeslayer> tdn: as i said it will *not* be loaded
<shadeslayer> tdn: dont listen to powertop
<tdn> shadeslayer, rmmod only unloads the module. The module is loaded next time I boot.
<shadeslayer> tdn: then blacklist it
<shadeslayer> !blacklist | tdn
<ubottu> tdn: To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist and add « blacklist <modulename> » to the end of that list - To explicitly load modules in a specific order, list them in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and type « sudo update-initramfs -u »
<tdn> shadeslayer, thanks.
<shadeslayer> tdn: no problem :)
<shadeslayer> bazhang: there?
<bazhang> shadeslayer, yes
<shadeslayer> bazhang: can i talk for a minute in PM about the kubuntu tutorials coming up?
<bazhang> shadeslayer, no idea about them, why not just say in channel
<grandi> It seems that I have synaptic, add/remove programs and kpackagekit installed
<grandi> it's as bad as gnome :(
<tdn> shadeslayer, which Kubuntu tutorials? Sounds interesting. Please let us know about it :)
<shadeslayer> bazhang: ok.. thanks,should i ask here or ot ?
<shadeslayer> tdn: /topic
<shadeslayer> grandi: personally i prefer cli
<tdn> Ok.
<grandi> I like GUI because most of the time I don't have any idea what I'm doing
<shadeslayer> grandi: well apt-cache search <random-intelligent-search> gives me quite a good list
<grandi> sure, but if you browse those packages you can find real gems
<shadeslayer> yeah
<grandi> related question. if I want to install kformula why does it want to uninstall 221 packages
<shadeslayer> grandi: dependency problems
<shadeslayer> !dependency
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dependency
<grandi> that's what I digured out
<shadeslayer> argh.. whats the factoid for this
<shadeslayer> grandi: oh good you know already :)
<grandi> but considering that kformula is part of KDE Office Suite it's bit odd
<shadeslayer> any potential package which is *very* important?
<grandi> that it wants to uninstall?
<shadeslayer> grandi: yep
<grandi> dolphin, gwenview, kate, kdebase-bin, -data, -plasma, -runtime etc.
<shadeslayer> grandi: do not install that package
<grandi> well it seemed to be quite bad tradeoff
<grandi> kformula vs. working system
<shadeslayer> heh...
<shadeslayer> grandi: dont worry itll probably be solved in a few days..
<tracyvxu> hi!
<tracyvxu> It's the fisrt time to ues the program
<tracyvxu> Is there anybody ?
<tracyvxu> hi
<tracyvxu> hi vistaus
<Vistaus> hello
<tracyvxu> It's my fist time to use the program
<Vistaus> how can I see which cd device I have? I already have tried to look it up on dmesg and in /dev, but I dont see it
<Vistaus> anyone?
<tracyvxu> Sorry ! I don't know ! try somebody else !do you use the Kde enriroment like ?
<Vistaus> I use Kubuntu 9.04 with kde 4.2.4
<tracyvxu> o! i just shift from gnome.
<Vistaus> but the commands should be the same in gnome and kde
<tracyvxu> yeah
<Vistaus> so what command did you use on gnome to look up your dvd device?
<Vistaus> cd/dvd*
<bazhang> what about 'sudo lshw'
<tracyvxu> you can have a try
<Vistaus> I already used that, but the k3b devs say that they need to know exactly which device it is in /ev for example
<tracyvxu> o ! that's a mess.
<Vistaus> I also tried ls -l /dev* but it doesnt come up with a dvd device
<tracyvxu> i wish you can get the anwer from the others.
<tracyvxu> see you 1
<unknown__> hi
<Anon1> anyone knows how to install alien arena 2009?
<bazhang> sudo apt-get install alien-arena Anon1
<JukeBoxHero> hi, was installing kubuntu-desktop, then had a powercut, now http://www.imgx.org/pfiles/17388/Screenshot.png
<JukeBoxHero> how to come out of it?
<shadeslayer> JukeBoxHero: whoa!! can you paste your sources.lst?
<mixael> hi/hola
<JukeBoxHero> ok sec
<shadeslayer> mixael: hey
<mixael> shadeslayer: how are ?
<shadeslayer> mixael: im fine :)
<mixael> of what are talkin the people here?
<JukeBoxHero> shadeslayer: http://pastebin.ca/1472484
<shadeslayer> JukeBoxHero: gimme a moment :)
<shadeslayer> JukeBoxHero: http://pastebin.com/f5a9867ab << the part above ######### line is a completely untouched original list
<JukeBoxHero> shadeslayer: need to add those two additional lines?
<JukeBoxHero> is that safe?
<JukeBoxHero> coz one is nightly there
<JukeBoxHero> i would prefer stable
<shadeslayer> JukeBoxHero: only if you want nightly and 4.2.4 :)
<shadeslayer> JukeBoxHero: as i said only the lines above the #####
<JukeBoxHero> shadeslayer: you uncommented backports and partner?
<shadeslayer> JukeBoxHero: you are definitely missing a few lines..
<shadeslayer> JukeBoxHero: yes..
<shadeslayer> JukeBoxHero: edit them to your likes
<JukeBoxHero> just those two should be enough?
<shadeslayer> JukeBoxHero: i would recommend copy the whole of it and backing up your current one
<shadeslayer> *copying
<shadeslayer> JukeBoxHero: that is except the nightly and 4.2.4 repo
<JukeBoxHero> ok
<shadeslayer> JukeBoxHero: then type this : sudo apt-get update;sudo apt-get upgrade;sudo apt-get clean;sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<JukeBoxHero> shadeslayer: what is that fix missing argument?
<shadeslayer> JukeBoxHero: did it work?
<JukeBoxHero> --fix-missing or --fixmising
<shadeslayer> JukeBoxHero: --fix-broken ?
<shadeslayer> JukeBoxHero: i wouldnt recommend it...
<shadeslayer> JukeBoxHero: if you go ahead and something bad happens im not responsible
<JukeBoxHero> sure you arent
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<oom> Can anyone tell me how to add additional servers to my server list on "Konversation"?  The default only lists one.
<oom> Oh, I might have figured it out.
<BluesKaj> oom, you have to look for the irc url on the net , like undernet : irc.undernet.org and addit to tyour list and configure the server and yur nick/profile identity etc
<BluesKaj> there is no auto server list in konversation...it's done manually , altho I've heard of a script
<oom> ...and I was unsuccessful.  So, does anyone know how to add additional servers to the server list using "Konversation"?  The default only lists one.
<BluesKaj> !repeat | oom
<ubottu> oom: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com  http://wiki.ubuntu.com http://www.ubuntuforums.org or http://www.kubuntuforums.net while you wait. Also see !patience
<BluesKaj> oom, you have to add the servers manually as I posted , above.
<victor__> Il y a des français ?
<bazhang> !fr | victor__
<ubottu> victor__: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
 * libervisco is really disappointed with the performance of some KDE apps or elements..
<esperegu> how to make SIP calls on kde?
<BluesKaj> libervisco, any in particular ?
<libervisco> BluesKaj, well it tends to happen when there are content areas with medium to large lists of things or lots of text..
<libervisco> scrolling and resizing slows down to an annoying level
<libervisco> that's a recurring problem all the way from 4.0 up to 4.3 beta2..
<BluesKaj> in text editors ?
<libervisco> I thought it was all my ATI Radeon card with incomplete xorg drivers, but I bought a new nvidia card (in big part because I wanted to have a smooth KDE4 experience) and it still happens, not to such an extent, but still annoying
<libervisco> BluesKaj, in text editors, amarok, lists in settings..
<libervisco> I guess it's not anything critical, but still.. the idea is to be smooth :)
<Fanfare> Hi @ all
<BluesKaj> I have an older nvidia 7600GT card and haven't experienced such a problem , but I don't have any large playlists or texts , altho i have noticed the netradio lists in amarok are slow to respond
<libervisco> yeah, that's that kind of thing
<Fanfare> Q: Any alternative to enscript to encode (UTF8-)Text to ps/pdf?
<libervisco> another concrete example is quassel
<libervisco> compared to xchat, especially if you've got a window full of conversations, it's gonna be slow to resize and even delay sending messages by a second or two
<libervisco> xchat is super snappy no matter how big a conversation backlog you have
<BluesKaj> yeah , not a fan I'm afraid ,  just don't like the "look" quassel has
<libervisco> I could get used to it if it was snappier, I like its integration with KDE (notifications and such) :)
<BluesKaj> konversation 1.2 is working fine here
<libervisco> Does it use QT4?
<libervisco> oh.. that's a new one..
 * libervisco gotta check it out
<BluesKaj> it must cuz it's kde4.2
<libervisco> oh
<libervisco> only 1.1 is in repositories
<libervisco> I guess that one is Qt3?
<ka> libervisco: I agree this is a serious bug. Couldn't for the life of me understand why everything was so damn slow.
<libervisco> yeah
<anna__> ?
<MIHEY> вах )
<MIHEY> Всем добрый день
<MIHEY> Руддщ )
<anna__> wo bin ich?
<MIHEY> Hello
<MIHEY> Halo
<anna__> hallo?
<MIHEY> ye bkb rfr nfv gj ytvrtwrb
<anna__> hhhh
<MIHEY> как там по немецки
<MIHEY> не изучал данного языка
<genii> !ru | MIHEY
<ubottu> MIHEY: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<anna__> can anybody read this???
<MIHEY> genii tnx )
<genii> anna__: Yes, we see your typing
<anna__> ja geil
<ka> There is some disappointment with the performance of some KDE apps or elements.. among others quassel. It seems that apps with long listes of text become very unresponsive. Is this a problem originating from QT or KDE4?
<anna__> jemand hier der deutsch spricht und schreibt????
<genii> !de | anna__
<ubottu> anna__: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<genii> anna__: If you stay in this channel, please ask your questions in English :)
<ubuntu> Hello! Quick question. I have Ubuntu but the mouse doesnt woork there any more. so now I\m on a Kubuntu live CD and I just need to retrive some old files from Ubuntu before installing Ubuntu ..but I can\t find the folders in where they were, actually, I cant find any ubuntu folders ..is it possible *i\m on a live CD(
<BluesKaj> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<BluesKaj> !ru
<libervisco> ka, I wouldn't know..
<BluesKaj> oopsd
 * genii hands BluesKaj more coffee
<bondgirl> a question about networking
<bondgirl> can anyone helpme to config a fixed ip in terminal or KDE modus
 * BluesKaj gulps coffee :P
<bondgirl> ubottu: i don' t understand russian :(
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ksfree> what file manager shoud i use
<ksfree> ?
<bondgirl> ubottu: ifconfig
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ifconfig
<ksfree> in kde
<bondgirl> ksfree "kopete"
<bondgirl> i think
<Mamarok> ksfree: dolphin
<bondgirl> ksfree: or fillezilla
<bondgirl> it dipens
<Mamarok> bondgirl: if you don't know, please don't say
<genii> bondgirl: If you are configuring it manually at console, the file to modify is /etc/network/interfaces    if you do: man interfaces   it gives you some simple examples
<ksfree> ok dolphin then..
<Mamarok> ksfree: dolphin is the default filemanager in Kubuntu 9.04
<ksfree> Mamarok: is it installed by default
<ksfree> ?
<makdaknife> ksfree: alternately you can use konqueror (although it is not default ;-)
<ksfree> i guess that yes
<bondgirl> Genii : thanks
<ksfree> makdaknife: thank you
<genii> bondgirl: You're welcome
<bondgirl> mamarok: i was only helping!
<Mamarok> ksfree: of course it is, open the menu and there it is
<Mamarok> bondgirl: np, just stick to what is default in your advice
<makdaknife> ksfree: np... konqueror used to be the default filemanager... but I guess that some people felt that its focus should remain on being a browser, while dolphin could concentrate on file management related tasks
<bondgirl> Mamarok: also haven't slept much :(
<Mamarok> makdaknife: konqueror uses the same background application than dolphin
<makdaknife> Mamarok: indeed :-)
<Mamarok> and Dolphin is default in KDE 4
<Mamarok> so no need to compilcate things
<makdaknife> Mamarok: after using konqueror for about 4 years solidly... I found switching to dolphin pretty complicated :-)
<makdaknife> Mamarok: but I hear your point... loud and clear
<Mamarok> makdaknife: well, we are talking about a new user here, so no need to make it compilcated, just stay in context
<bondgirl> pritty name :D dolphin :D
<bondgirl> genii: still don't understand :( make a file that looks like that one?
<makdaknife> Mamarok: not to argue, but I thought that this was one ofthe beautiful things about linux... there is hardly ever one way to do things... its good to know that if the app you're using doesn't work for you, there are alternatives
<makdaknife> Mamarok: its sorta like trying to force everyone to use amarok as their media player, just because its installed by default
<bondgirl> makdaknife: :D i do like vlc player :D
<makdaknife> bondgirl: I agree... it definitely has its place... although for listening to music generally, amarok rocks like mamarok
<genii> bondgirl: There are some examples here: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/setting-up-an-network-interfaces-file/
<Mamarok> folks, discussion is in #kubuntu-offtopic, please
<bondgirl> ok :D i do am used to itunes, but for a reason my amarok krashes :(
<bondgirl> @ home
<bondgirl> genii:  thanks
<Idhan> how can I create a video from my desktop?
<Idhan> with sound include it
<zeltak> hi guys
<zeltak> anyone know of a good run the command
<zeltak> ./luckybackup -c
<zeltak> sorry wrong paste
<zeltak> i meant anyone know of a good text replacment prog for kde?
<Mamarok> Idhan: there is recordmydesktop
<Pici> !screencast
<ubottu> Some programs to capture your screen are recordmydesktop, Istanbul, Wink, Gvidcap, Xvidcap, vnc2swf, demorecorder.  Also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ScreenCasts.
<bondgirl> !screencast
<ubottu> Some programs to capture your screen are recordmydesktop, Istanbul, Wink, Gvidcap, Xvidcap, vnc2swf, demorecorder.  Also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ScreenCasts.
<bondgirl> !ifconfig
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ifconfig
<bondgirl> !network
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<shadeslayer> !msgthebot | bondgirl
<ubottu> bondgirl: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<Serpardum> a file has an owner and.. soemthing else.  Like root root.  chown jim   changes it to jim root.  How do I change that 2nd entry?  the root?
<Serpardum> group is it?
<Dragnslcr> Serpardum- it's the group that owns the file
<bondgirl> shadeslayer: thanks :D
<Serpardum> chgrp?
<shadeslayer> Dragnslcr: what about chown jim:host
<Dragnslcr> If you want to change just the group, you can use chgrp. If you want to change both, chown user:group
<shadeslayer> i think its used as : chowm me:myhost
<Dragnslcr> No, it's user:group
<Dragnslcr> File ownership doesn't have a host
<shadeslayer> ok...
<makdaknife> you can do chown rowan\: file
<makdaknife> that is equiv to chown rowan:rowan file
<smellynoser> Does ubuntu have USB power saving lark by default?
<login__> oi
<Serpardum> How do I find out what my Host Audio Driver is?
<smellynoser> Does ubuntu have USB power saving lark by default?
<Dragnslcr> smellynoser- you don't need to repeat
<suman> hi all.. my mysqld process is taking up 35% cpu even though i am not doing much
<suman> is this normal??
<Dragnslcr> Serpardum- either "lspci | grep -i audio" or "aplay -l" should give you some hardware info
<Serpardum> Hmm.. I have nvidia audio, but I n eed to know if it's OSS audio Driver, ALSA audio driver or PulseAudio.  I don't see that in the listing
<Dragnslcr> System Settings -> Multimedia will at least tell you if it's using pulseaudio
<Dragnslcr> The sound system has changed in such weird ways lately that I can't really follow what's used anymore
<Mamarok> Serpardum: if you have a basic KDE system, Phonon uses alsa, unless you have pulseaudio isntalled
<libervisco> hm..
<libervisco> Is there a kubuntu KDE 4.3 svn repository?
<zeltak> hi, any one know of a good text expansion/replacement program for kubuntu (not autokey which is broken in jaunty)?
<Mamarok> libervisco: yes, but be aware that it's still beta
<Mamarok> libervisco: it's in the kubuntu backports PPA, see the topic
<declan> hello. Anyone else having xorg using 50% of your cpu and Everything being sloooooow?
<peabody> I will kiss on the mouth anyone that can help me get nvidia hdmi audio out working
<shadeslayer> declan: whats your processor speed?
<declan> its a dual core 4400+ amd 64x2
<shadeslayer> declan: 4.4 Ghz?
<declan> yeah
<shadeslayer> declan: tried restarting?
<declan> yeah. a few times. It's a persistant problem
<shadeslayer> X i mean :P
<shadeslayer> declan: graphics card?
<declan> sometimes runs fine and then suddenly freezes or slows and looks like xorg is the culprit
<shadeslayer> declan: what does top in a terminal show?
<declan> onboard ati think its a 3200
<shadeslayer> declan: drivers properly installed?
<declan> they should be. Auto install by kubuntu
<shadeslayer> declan: actually no..
<shadeslayer> !ati | declan
<ubottu> declan: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<libervisco> Mamarok, I already use backports.. beta2, I mean svn (nightly)
<declan> top shows xorg has settled down now but still at 20%
<shadeslayer> declan: you probably need the drivers
<declan> ah ok. I'll take a look. cheers
<Mamarok> declan: that very much sounds like a proprietary driver problem, especially if it's ATI
<Mamarok> libervisco: there is nothing never yet AFAIK
<Mamarok> libervisco: it will be announced on kubuntu.org if there is something never available usually
<libervisco> mainly asking because of this http://aseigo.blogspot.com/2009/06/urgen-testing-prior-to-rc-1.html
<libervisco> ok
<declan> i thought ati were playing nicer than nvidia?
<shadeslayer> declan: in your dreams :P
<Dragnslcr> libervisco- the release candidate is supposed to be tagged this week and released next week, so there should be new packages available late next week
<libervisco> cool :)
<declan> thought maybe amd made them nicer or something?
<Mamarok> declan: if your card is older than a year, then it's likely not in the driver anymore
<declan> its onboard so is probably quite old
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: were the dependencies solved?
<Dragnslcr> libervisco- http://techbase.kde.org/Schedules/KDE4/4.3_Release_Schedule
<Mamarok> shadeslayer: what dependencies?
<libervisco> declan, AMD supports open source driver development, but progress on that is slow.. and even around half a decade old driver is still "experimental" even though it has 3D support (and doesn't play well with KDE4 at all)..
<Mamarok> shadeslayer: oh, you mean KDE 4.2.90?
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: yeah
<declan> mamarok: so the proprietry fglrx is best bet?
<libervisco> proprietary drivers on the other hand no longer support cards older than X850
<libervisco> declan, yes if your card is still supported..
<declan> libervisco: ah. thanks. I'll install flgrx and see how that goe
<declan> s
<Mamarok> declan: no, it's probably worst, and the proprietary is what is installed by default AFAIK
<shadeslayer> libervisco: ps : kde-nightly is the best
<libervisco> Where do you get that?
<Mamarok> !neon
<ubottu> The Neon Project provides daily Amarok and KDE 4 trunk builds as packages for Kubuntu | See http://amarok.kde.org/wiki/User:Apachelogger/Project_Neon and http://amarok.kde.org/wiki/User:Apachelogger/Project_Neon/KDE/Info for more | Support in #amarok.neon
<libervisco> oh
<Mamarok> libervisco: ^^
<libervisco> thanks
<declan> I thought the installed version would be the open source one? I'm confused now. What can I do about xorg spoiling my kubuntuparty
<Mamarok> libervisco: yaw :)
<Mamarok> declan: it's not Xorg, it's ATI
<Mamarok> don't blame Free Software for the mess made by proprietary manufacturers
<declan> true true
<declan> so do I wait for a new driver?
<libervisco> if by any chance you have money to spare and your card is old enough to justify, probably best thing is to buy an nvidia card
<Mamarok> declan: use the free driver, maybe it solves your problem
<doudou> hey les gens
<libervisco> I'd doubt that.. free drivers are worse..
<libervisco> in my experience
<declan> according to the guide it has no 3d support!
<doudou> Is there any french ?
<Mamarok> libervisco: not in mine
<Mamarok> !fr | doudou
<ubottu> doudou: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<libervisco> Mamarok, RadeonHD?
<libervisco> or just radeon (for older cards)?
<Mamarok> libervisco: depends on the model
<doudou> Where the fuck can I find a french channel ?
<Mamarok> libervisco: if you search apt-cache with your card model, you should find it
<BluesKaj> !fr | doudou
<ubottu> doudou: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<genii> doudou: /join #ubuntu-fr     and please watch your language, keep the channel family-friendly
<doudou> !fr | drif
<ubottu> drif: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<libervisco> Mamarok, no I meant you.. :P
<doudou> Héhé
<libervisco> I bought an nvidia this weekend :P
<doudou> !fr | Szadek
<ubottu> Szadek: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<BluesKaj> ok doudou , stop
<BluesKaj> good
<Mamarok> he is gone
<declan> thing is that a lot of the time it is ok; seems to be ok now. But randomly (well seems random to me) it goes mad and hits 50% of my cpu and loads of ram
<Mamarok> declan: then you are luckier than I am, my card is not supported anymore :(
<declan> Ah. Sorry man. That is not a good situation for linux
<Mamarok> declan: well, we can do nothing about it, but hope that the free driver gets better
<declan> definately!
 * Mamarok considers a donation to speed that up
<peabody> NOW I get to kiss MYSELF on the mouth
<yoga> How come my task panel is not transparent? Tt just have a black back ground.
<kaddi> hi, how can I add some folder to my music collection in amarok? Nothing happens when I trag the folder onto collection
<kaddi> *drag even
<makdaknife> yoga: its possible that compositing has been disabled
<yoga> kaddi: you need to "rescan", don't you?  Or restart.
<beatzz> Hello my friend is having a problem with his nVidia X server settings tool
<beatzz> it wont allow him to save his settings to the xorg.conf file
<beatzz> so he has to reset his screen resolution every time he reboots
<kaddi> yoga: but how do I tell it where to scan=
<kaddi> ?
<beatzz> gives him an error when he attempts to "Save to X Configuration File"
<kaddi> yoga: a found it, thanks... didn't know you had to do this via configure... :/
<yoga> kaddi: You may also missed the configuration during the first time start.
<beatzz> the error message is as follows "Cannot create new xorg.conf file '/etc/x11/xorg.conf.backup'"
<kaddi> yoga: yeah that too.. but I wanted to add a folder to the collections. And it'll let you happily drag and drop a selected folder "Files" to "Collection" without actually doing anything. Which is what was confusing me. I thought this was yet another bug in amarok
 * libervisco is in neon..
<Mamarok> libervisco: and? Like it?
<libervisco> yeah, pretty good :)
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: 4.3 ?
<libervisco> so far there are no artifacts
<shadeslayer> libervisco: artifacts?
<Mamarok> shadeslayer: why do you ask me? I don't use Neon :)
<libervisco> this stuff http://memenode.com/misc/KDE4.3-artifacts/
<libervisco> but it's still sluggish on lists etc..
<libervisco> (like all releases from 4.0 to this)
<Mamarok> sluggish on what lists?
<libervisco> except a little less
<shadeslayer> got disconnected there.....
<libervisco> Mamarok, resizing, scrolling etc. of sidebars in kate, amarok etc. when they list a bunch of stuff, sluggish scrolling in quassel (even delay with sending a message for a couple of seconds), and generally sluggish resizing when desktop effects are enabled (on nvidia 9600GT)
<Mamarok> well, I don't have many DE enabled
<libervisco> it happens with just default settings
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: neon loads faster than 4.2.4 here :)
<Dragnslcr> libervisco- Quassel is just plain slow in general. I recommend grabbing the Konversation 1.2 packages from the PPA
<shadeslayer> irssi for me
<shadeslayer> no gui which can lag :P
<libervisco> neon lacks qtcurve..
<shadeslayer> libervisco: yeah....
<shadeslayer> i had to compile half the things from a svn
 * shadeslayer is going OT,someone stop him!!!
<achillion> Hey guys. I need some help with a great annoyance
<achillion> I was using xubuntu up until now and I just installed KDE (apt-get install kubuntu-desktop). During the first boot everything was fine but now for some reason random programs just hang
<achillion> this is mostly programs that belong to KDE like Konsole or settings menus
<achillion> exit
<Mamarok> so much for patience...
<Dragnslcr> Heh
<phoenixz> Im using KDE4.3. Every now and then, for some dumb reason (I connect the power cord), KDE tells me that the screen rendering became too slow and that because of that, compositing was disaabled.. How can I disable this auto-compositing-disabling? Its really anoying since this only happens when there is ntohing wrong..
<joshua__> I have to say I have been using Kubuntu for about 4 hours now, and KDE is growing on me...
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: after a month kde 4.3 on kubuntu 9.04 works :)
<Mamarok> shadeslayer: nice :)
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: i got 2 dependency errors...had to use -f
<beatzz> What would cause someone to have to reset their screen resolution every time they loged in????
<beatzz> xorg.conf issues? or something else
<sotomayor> hello people...this is my first time here can someone tell me what this chat is about?
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: okular and kdepim..
<beatzz> kubuntu?
<sotomayor> so this is a a kubutu chat ?
<beatzz> yea sorta
<Mamarok> sotomayor: read the topic, please
<Mamarok> beatzz: no, it's a support channel, not a chat, discussion is in #kubuntu-offtopic
<sotomayor> ok at the top of the page it says kubuntu spport....ok sorry....so can I get information about my ubuntu software here?
<Mamarok> beatzz: what do you mean, reset?
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: i guess the theme is not added to the ppa?
<Mamarok> shadeslayer: what theme?
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: air
<Mamarok> sotomayor: you can ask support questions here for Kubuntu, yes
<Mamarok> shadeslayer: has only just been released by KDE, patience...
<Mamarok> shadeslayer: it never was in beta 2
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: i was just confirming :)
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: itll be in the PPA when RC 1 is out probably
<Mamarok> shadeslayer: read planetkde,org, so you know and don't have to ask :)
<sotomayor> ok thanks.....my first time here just stumble up on irc and been trying to access this irc chat for a few days
<n8w> hey
<n8w> ive got toaly stupid question...where do i find all pplication ive manually installed?
<n8w> i cant find them anywhere....
<sotomayor> what is strongswans?
<libervisco> hmm xrender makes resizing some windows faster (not bloody amarok though..)
<Mamarok> n8w: what is the name of the application?
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: i have this awesome animation when all the windows go transperent...i dont know how im doint it!
<shadeslayer> *doing
<Mamarok> sotomayor: I don't know, where do you see that?
<Mamarok> shadeslayer: discussion -> ot, please
<tyler_d> I am looking to change the clearish blue color of the panel as I am unable to see the copying/moving of files(the details) displayed below?
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: ok..
<sotomayor> i see that when I tried to install ubuntu restricted formats to play and burn dvd's, and  cd's
<tyler_d> I searched and came up dry, and it was indicated that this was not configurable.... is this still the case?
<joshua__> are there any tutorials for kubuntu?
<tyler_d> joshua__: what are you trying to accomplish?
<n8w> Mamarok: hibernate2 i think...but thats not the point, i wanna know where i can find all application i manually install...i wanna know the folder name(ie in win:program files is the def folder)
<Mamarok> !info strongswan
<ubottu> strongswan (source: strongswan): IPSec utilities for strongSwan. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.2.9-1 (jaunty), package size 1127 kB, installed size 3108 kB
<Mamarok> sotomayor: ^^ see above
<joshua__> nothing in preticular, just wondering if there is like an over view
<Mamarok> n8w: that depends on the prefix given when you install it
<Mamarok> n8w: you can use locate applicationname to see where it is, but to start it, you don't need to know that
<Mamarok> n8w: and if you want to unistall it, neither
<sotomayor> i'm so lost I think I need a one on one with a professional to help me figure this ubuntu software out....i'm so lost
<yoga> The Amarok handbook is missing, I cannot find it in the KPackageKit.
<Mamarok> joshua__: yes, check kubuntu.org, there are links
<Mamarok> yoga: because there is non yet, we didn't have time to write it
<Mamarok> yoga: what do you need help with?
<makdaknife> sotomayor: you can pm me if you want to chat one-on-one
<Mamarok> n8w: please keep support in this channel, do not query me
<Mamarok> n8w: to start an application, you can use either the menu or krunner
<sotomayor> ok how do i pm you on this chat room not real familiar with the way things work on irc or ubuntu
<n8w> Mamarok: sry, i just didnt want to bother other with my stupid questions:)
<Mamarok> krunner is started with Alt+F2, then type the application name
<n8w> *others
<Mamarok> n8w: there are no stupid questions if it's in the topic of the channel :)
<Mamarok> and we have all been beginners at some time
<yoga> Mamarok: I have problem subscribing podcast.
<Mamarok> makdaknife: do not propose PM support, channel guidelines, please!
<sotomayor> ok makdaknife I think i pm you but waiting on you to come in room
<n8w> Mamarok: ye thx m8, well im quite familiar with the krunner...but not all applications show up in there
<Mamarok> sotomayor: it's against the channel rules to propose PM support, just for your information
<Mamarok> n8w: they should though
<beatzz> Mamarok: It changes back to his default resolution every time he restarts
<makdaknife> Mamarok: sorry... just trying to help... and he wanted 1-on-1 and you're pretty militant about channel rules and I'm not
<beatzz> Mamarok: and he has to change it back to his setting of 1440x900
<Mamarok> makdaknife: well, if you do support here you should respect the rules
<Mamarok> yoga: which vrsion of Amarok do you have?
<beatzz> Mamarok: we're trying to get it so that when he boots up, its at 1440x900
<Mamarok> beatzz: he can overrun the default settings in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<beatzz> Mamarok: we actualy went there, I was guideing him over the phone
<yoga> Mamarok: Amarok Version 2.0.2 using KDE 4.2.2
<beatzz> Mamarok: so I dident get to see his xorg.conf first hand
<n8w> Mamarok: ive isntalled suspend2,but nothin rly comes up shile using krunner
<Mamarok> beatzz: well, I am not fail proof on Xorg settings to be honest, didn't touch that in ages
<yoga> Can you try to subscribe to this podcast http://www.hkreporter.com/myradio/channel_podcast.php?channelid=181
<Mamarok> beatzz: but the settings in KDE systemsettings -> Display do not stay at all?
<Mamarok> n8w: well, I don't even know what app this is, sorry, does it have a readme file that came with it?
<beatzz> Mamarok: I guess not, Im gana look at his system tonight, maby post it on LinuxQuestions.org if i cant figure it out
<Mamarok> yoga: unfortunately, 2.0.2 is already quite old, you should update your version, 2.1 has been released quite some time ago
<beatzz> Mamarok: it proly is xorg, that was my guess, but he dident find anything about resolutions in his xorg.conf file when I was on the phone w/ him
<Mamarok> beatzz: you should eventuella have a look at kubuntuforums.net
<beatzz> informative?
<Mamarok> beatzz: well, because the default settings are not in xorg.conf anymore, but one can add some to override the default ones
<yoga> Ok, I'll try that.
<Mamarok> beatzz: the default is detected on installation, then one can change settings in the systemsettings, and if this is not enough, add the resolution to xorg.conf
<relevant> hi all - i've got a problem. i can connect to this irc chat and to all sites with konqueror but no connection with firefox...does anyone know this problem?
<libervisco> Is it normal for nvidia core temperature to be constantly around 49 or 50 C?
<beatzz> Mamarok: how do you "add the resolution to xorg.conf"
<beatzz> Mamarok: obviously by editing it in, but where do u find the code to insert?
<Mamarok> beatzz: well, that's something I haven't doen in ages, let me look at old config files I have in the archives, moment
<Mamarok> done*
<Mamarok> beatzz: here is an example of a very old configuration file of mine, you will have to change the settings accordingly:
<Mamarok> beatzz: http://paste.ubuntu.com/203006/
<beatzz> Mamarok: so the Virtual descriptor and the Modes descriptor dont have to be the same value?
<beatzz> Mamarok: ex: Virtual 640 480  Mode "640x480@50"
<beatzz> i will google some
<Mamarok> beatzz: that was just an example I found on my system, I guess it should, yes
<libervisco> no sound in youtube :S
<Mamarok> libervisco: blame flash
<libervisco> actually no sound at all right now..
<libervisco> and there was no sound in vlc on beta2, but was in amarok..
<Mamarok> libervisco: well, you are in Neon, aren't you?
<libervisco> yeah.. but I was just listening to music in amarok, in *neon*, then relogged and it doesn't work anymore
<Mamarok> and Neon uses KDE trunk AND Amarok trunk, so...
<libervisco> same also happened in 4.3
<libervisco> beta2
<Mamarok> libervisco: so in normal Kubuntu (not Neon) you have sound problems?
<Mamarok> but not in Neon?
<libervisco> in both
<Mamarok> ouch, not good :(
<Mamarok> libervisco: make sure you use the xine backend in phonon and avoid pulseaudio
<ncfi1013_> does anybody know how to disable the onboard graphics card for an emachine from 2006?
<libervisco> yeah xine is used and "HDA Intel" is preferred over pulseaudio everywhere
<Mamarok> ncfi1013_: in the bios I think, you want to use another card?
<libervisco> in multimedia settings
<Mamarok> libervisco: and you don't have pulseaudio installed?
<ncfi1013_> mamarock already used bios and yes i want to use another card
<libervisco> Mamarok, I do
<ncfi1013_> dont c it n bios
<libervisco> hm..
<Mamarok> ncfi1013_: that of course depends on the age of your BIOS too I think
<beatzz> Mamarok:
<beatzz> Section "Device"
<beatzz> Option "UseEDID" "False" <====== add
<beatzz> Option "PanelSize" "1200x800"
<FloodBotK1> beatzz: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Mamarok> wether it allows you to switch the card from on board to discrete
<Mamarok> !past | beatzz
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about past
<ncfi1013_> mamarock how do i determine that
<beatzz> :x sorry
<Mamarok> !paste | beatzz
<ubottu> beatzz: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<libervisco> removed now.. gonna relogin..
<Mamarok> libervisco: wait
<ncfi1013_> ...the age of my bios
<beatzz> Mamarok: well anywaz, I found out how to fix that problem
<Mamarok> libervisco: you need to remove ~/.kde/share/config/phonondevicesrc too
<Mamarok> beatzz: nice :)
<libervisco> oh
<beatzz> Mamarok: It seems if, your resolutions are strangly being reset every time the system starts up
<beatzz> Mamarok: you simple add those 2 lines into the Section "Device"
<beatzz> and it forces xorg to start at whatever PanelSize you set
<Mamarok> ncfi1013_: the year of your BIOS is shown when you start the computer and switch to the BOIS
<libervisco> ok brb
<beatzz> Just sharing the <3
<beatzz> linux > *
<Mamarok> bios*, sry
<ncfi1013_> mamarock so it might not b 2006 mite b older?
<Mamarok> beatzz: great, so that's enough, no need to change other settings?
<Mamarok> ncfi1013_: I don't know, you only can find that out, you need to switch to bios on startup, can't tell you
<beatzz> Mamarok: I guess, aparently the UseEDID option = flase will tell xorg to NOT use its default detected settings
<beatzz> Mamarok: the the PanelSize is the next thing xorg will look for to use
<Mamarok> great, thanks for the info, will write that down here
<beatzz> o_O ?
<Mamarok> beatzz: where did you find it?
<beatzz> http://forums.fedoraforum.org/showthread.php?p=769457#post769457
<beatzz> sory, wronge URL
<beatzz> http://forums.scotsnewsletter.com/index.php?s=b0fe575a66163333c7d793cfcb662712&showtopic=18277&pid=222627&st=0&#entry222627
<beatzz> is it normal to become obsesed with linux...... o_O
<Mamarok> beatzz: well, obsessed is not the right word, use "fascinated" instead :)
<Mamarok> beatzz: that's what happened to me 10 years ago :)
<beatzz> are you running Kubuntu 9.04?
<beatzz> My Amarok 2 dosent work...at all..
<Mamarok> beatzz: because you have an old version, unfortunately Kubuntu 9.04 ships with 2.0.2,, which is already quite old
<Mamarok> there is a newer version in the jaunty-backports
<beatzz> ?
<beatzz> i mainly use slack
<beatzz> so im not shure what ur talkin about
<ncfi1013> mamarock?
<ncfi1013> anyway mamarock said to look for the age of my bios in the bios. how do i look for it in the konsole if i can?
<beatzz> Mamarok: What do I do with this? deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/backports/ubuntu jaunty main
<beatzz> im here http://www.kubuntu.org/news/amarok-2.1
<Mamarok> beatzz: well, it moved to jaunty-backports
<beatzz> Mamarok: how do I get to that?
<Mamarok> beatzz: what package manager do you use?
<beatzz> Mamarok: when you say jaunty-backports im clueless
<beatzz> Mamarok: apt-get
<vbgunz> my notification icon in the system tray is just sitting there unresponsive. how can I kill it?
<beatzz> Mamarok: on this pc
<Dragnslcr> beatzz- if you're just using apt-get, you'd have to edit /etc/apt/sources.list manually
<Mamarok> beatzz: ok, then you need to add the following line to your /etc/apt/sources.list:
<Mamarok> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ jaunty-backports restricted main multiverse universe
<Dragnslcr> I kinda wish the Updates tab in KPackageKit's source editor showed the repository name for each checkbox
<beatzz> Mamarok: nice thats what i was thinkin of, just dident know where it  was
<Dragnslcr> I can't remember if backports is "Pre-released" or "Unsupported"
<Dragnslcr> Though I guess "Pre-released" would be proposed, huh
<Mamarok> Dragnslcr: no security updates
<Mamarok> ok, my wok dish just arrived :)
<Dragnslcr> Really? "Security updates" is backports?
<Dragnslcr> Food, or an actual wok?
<beatzz> ok and then I just apt-get update ?
<libervisco> Mamarok, it works now, thanks :)
<ryan_> HOW DO I CLOSE A PROCESS USING A TASK MANAGER?
<Dragnslcr> Step 1: Press the Caps Lock key
<beatzz> Ctrl+Esc
<ryan_> sorry about that
<ryan_> and ty
<beatzz> np
<andemil> hoi
<andemil> I have this issue with amarok
<andemil> and I was told I could get some help here
<andemil> I filed a bug report at kde-bugs:
<andemil> https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=197540
<andemil> I am trying to run amarok 2.1
<andemil> but it crashed everytime I start it
<andemil> can anyone give me a good advice?
<beatzz> Im actualy trying to get 2.1 as we speak
<beatzz> not having any luck myself
<yoga> when I run sudo apt-get update I get this: W: GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net jaunty Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 2836CB0A8AC93F7A W: You may want to run apt-get update to correct these problems
<beatzz> holy cow
<beatzz> I just got that exact same error yoga
<beatzz> with what im doin
<Pici> !ppagpg
<ubottu> Getting an error about a PPA's GPG key? see https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA#Adding%20a%20PPA%27s%20keys%20to%20your%20system
<andemil> you'll find a lot of info on how to install keys on the web
<beatzz> im just gana install it from source
<andemil> I tried to compile several sources but failed miserably :(
<andemil> There was always some error during compilation
<shadeslayer> andemil: i hope you had the required libraries to compile whatever it was that you were compiling
<andemil> yes I did
<andemil> cmake did what it should
<andemil> but make would not finish....
<shadeslayer> hehe...
<andemil> there is some good documentation about what libs should be installed to compile Amarok
<shadeslayer> !compile | andemil
<ubottu> andemil: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<andemil> well, the prebuilt packages won't work either :(
<andemil> thats what I am here for in fact
<shadeslayer> andemil: what are you trying to install?
<andemil> as I mentioned: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=197540
<andemil> amarok 2.1
<Serpardum> hwo do I find out my version of kubuntu?
<andemil> any kde prog seems to have a "about kde" in the help menue
<Dragnslcr> Serpardum- lsb_release -a
<andemil> did I mention that amarok 2.0 sucks?
<andemil> darn buggy prog....
<shadeslayer> andemil: are you the same guy who posted this bug?
<andemil> yep indeed I am
<shadeslayer> andemil: the bug report was changed to resolved...so isnt your problem solved?
<andemil> shadeslayer: the very same ;)
<andemil> shadeslayer: it says: resolved downstream
<andemil> which means that its not their problem
<andemil> but some problem in kubuntu
<andemil> as it seems the phonon installation is buggy somehow
<andemil> but dont ask me how....
<shadeslayer> andemil: hmm..no idea there...try reinstalling phonon... 2.1 worked here...
<andemil> i tried reinstalling it.. nothing
<shadeslayer> andemil: im lost...
<andemil> shadeslayer: me too :)
<andemil> darn... it MUST be possible to install that prog somehow
<shadeslayer> andemil: if you need it *so* badly you can give amarok-neon a spin
<shadeslayer> maybe itll work
<andemil> shadeslayer: I tried that too
<andemil> no luck....
<shadeslayer> \o/
 * shadeslayer is out of options..
<beatzz> Mamarok: Okay I have upgraded to Amarok 2.1.1 and still it wont play my music ??
<beatzz> Mamarok: Kaffine plays them just fine btw
<beatzz> it says its playing, but has no progress bar or time on any of the songs, they all show as 0:00
<andemil> beatzz: where did you get amarok 2.1.1?
<beatzz> sudo apt-get install amarok
<shadeslayer> beatzz: did you install the codecs amarok suggests
<shadeslayer> andemil: heheh
<beatzz> nothing was sujested to me, but hmm
<beatzz> where can i find those at?
<andemil> beatzz: what repos are you using?
<Serpardum> hwo do I add a user (me) to a group in kubuntu?
<beatzz> repos???
<shadeslayer> Serpardum: adduser username
<andemil> beatzz: I use jaunty and it only has 2.0
<beatzz> ahh
<shadeslayer> andemil: see kubuntu.org
<beatzz> I will show u the 2 I added
<Serpardum> I already have a user jim.
<andemil> I only know the ppa repos which feature 2.1
<shadeslayer> Serpardum: adduser jim2
<andemil> but where do i get 2.1.1?
<Serpardum> I want to add that user jim to the group vboxuser
<shadeslayer> Serpardum: adduser jim vboxuser
<beatzz> andemil: http://paste.ubuntu.com/203058/
<Serpardum> thx,did it
<magres> eh... might I bother you folks for a cup of sugar?  (and my sugar i mean advice)
<magres> by* sugar i mean advice
<yoga> Where is PPA's overview page for Amarok backport?
<andemil> beatzz: thanx I'll try if I can use that somehow
<andemil> although I know the ppa adress
<andemil> yoga: http://www.kubuntu.org/news/amarok-2.1
<magres> so I'm a newby at Linux.  I'm not ENTIRELY retarded (I think), but I'm slightly lost when it comes to adding progs to Linux.  I'm trying to get emacs set up for some stuff for work, and I ran configure and then invoked make, but when I try to run the emacs executable I'm getting an error of "cannot open termcap databse file"
<magres> any thoughts?
<kaddi> magres: Do you need to compile the stuff yourself? You get a lot of precompiled programs from the repositories.
<yoga> magres: What don't you sudo apt-get install emacs ?
<magres> sudo apt?
<magres> also, yes I need to be able to compile
<shadeslayer> !emacs
<ubottu> Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), mousepad (Xfce4) - Terminal-based: nano, vi/vim, emacs - For HTML/CSS editors, see !html - For programming editors and IDE, see !code
<magres> I have some viscous hydrodynamics code I have to edit/run
<magres> guwha?
<yoga> magres: How did you get the emacs source tree?
<magres> google, basically
<magres> unpacked it into a random folder and started trying to piece my way through the instructions
<magres> I'm still getting used to the console, so it's been interesting lol
<yoga> magres: May I ask, why do you want to compile emacs source?
<magres> so I can use it?  Fucked if I know, lol
<magres> Essentially its what the rigs at work are running is the only reason
<Being_Tsukasa> anyone able to help me get the lastfm app scrobbling for me with either amorak or VLC?
<magres> The only experience I have with Linux before this was running RHEL, and everything then was in a class on rigs that had everything already set up
<yoga> magres: ok, you don't have to compile, just install it : (open a terminal, type in "sudo apt-get install emacs")
<kaddi> magres: you can simply download the precompiled prgoram and run it. this won't keep you from compiling something else at a later time
<magres> ah
<kaddi> yoga was quicker :D
<yoga> magres: What distribution of Linux are you using?
<magres> kubuntu 9.04
<yoga> magres: good, so you can just "sudo apt-get install emacs", then start emacs by type emacs on the terminal.
<magres> yoga, I am humbled.  In one line you managed to do all of what I've been trying to do for like 3 hours
<magres> would you like anything?  Candy, Pizza, oral pleasuring?
<magres> lol
<yoga> magres: You just found out what power that  Debian give you!
<magres> perhaps, if I knew what Debian was lol
<magres> maybe I should go look that up
<magres> GOOGLE POWERS, TO MY AID!
<magres> oh right
<kubunt1> more like the power of linux and package managers, it's that simple with many other distros :)
<magres> and I'm not on Debian anyways, I'm on Ubuntu
<magres> lol
<kubunt1> ..which is based on debian
<Being_Tsukasa> anyone know about the lastfm app and kubuntu?
<magres> o
<magres> <_<
<yoga> magres: In one sentence, Debian is the father of Ubuntu which is the sister of Kubuntu.
<kubunt1> last.fm app and amarok?
<kubunt1> amarok has a few plugins for last.fm
<magres> heh
<kubunt1> and kde is the granddaddy
<Being_Tsukasa> how do i get the lastfm plugins for amarok?
<kubunt1> poppa smurf iow
<magres> yeah I'm not really a fan of Gnome, I've used it before and I find KDE to be alot more intuitive
<kubunt1> Being_Tsukasa: i'm not sure, #amarok is helpful though
<Being_Tsukasa> kde has more bugs than gnome ive heard, but i still prefer it
<magres> one thing I love on KDE (no idea if gnome has it or not) is widgets
<magres> widgets are sexy
<kubunt1> kde4 is quite stable now, it had a few quirks in the beginning because it's doing something entirely new and beyond gnome
<kubunt1> i.e.: nepomuk, desktop widgets, and much more
<magres> nepomuk?
<magres> sounds intriguing
<magres> (if nothing, I'm enthusiastic about my exploration into a new OS that I know nothing about)
<kubunt1> just search for 'kde features' and you'll find out more then you can remember in one sitting
<shadeslayer> Being_Tsukasa: dont think so.... i have neon and 4.3 beta 2....no serious crash till now
<kubunt1> http://techbase.kde.org/Schedules/KDE4/4.3_Feature_Plan should help
<kubunt1> ^ gives an idea of the scope of kde
<kubunt1> http://techbase.kde.org/index.php?title=Projects/Summer_of_Code/2009/Ideas
<kubunt1> that also will give you an idea of where kde is heading
<kubunt1> magres ^
<takoski> hi i'm with ubuntu now i want to format a partition on aonther HD how can i do it?
<togetic> takoski: qtparted or gparted
<togetic> apt-get install qtparted
<togetic> and do it to it
<Mamarok> takoski: Gnome or KDE?
<takoski> Thanks
<takoski> GOme
<takoski> GNOME
<togetic> then you'll want gparted
<magres> so what are sudo commands, and whats apt-get?  They seem rather powerful
<togetic> google gparted format partition
<Mamarok> takoski: then it's gparted, you are in the Kubuntu channel here :)
<togetic> magres: "man sudo"
<togetic> and man apt-get
<magres> gah
<magres> I need to remember these things
<magres> you know, Linux actually has manuals of wtf it does
<togetic> yup
<magres> I'm used to the Windows' PoS help files
<togetic> thus 'rtfms'
<Mamarok> magres: sudo is the way to get sudo rights if you are either the first installer or in the administrator group
<commander__> hey i got GNOME desktop but it won't connect wirelessly
<togetic> su = super user
<magres> oooh I get it, Super User Do
<togetic> aka, root
<commander__> am i doing something wrong?
<magres> right
<takoski> the command is Sudo apt-get install qtparted?
<Mamarok> commander__: ask in #ubuntu, we do KDE here :)
<magres> no, you want gparted since you're on gnome
<togetic> takoski: you'll want to get gparted
<togetic> since you are using gnome
<takoski> i want to format no partition!
<magres> lol engrish
<takoski> XD
<takoski> :D
<magres> :P
<magres> no the thing is that you're in a channel for the KDE packaging of the Ubuntu core, when you're using the Gnome package
<genii> takoski: Do you know the /dev name of the hd you want to format?
<takoski> mhhhh yeah
<togetic> and i'm out of this channel for a little while...
<magres> like people here are going to give you advice that applies to KDE and not Gnome
<magres> hence the whole qtparted vs gparted thing
<Mamarok> magres: I think he got that by now :)
<magres> just makin sure :D
<Being_Tsukasa> how do i install a library from the terminal?
<magres> I tend to, out of no personal disrespect for anyone, assume that anything needs to be explained pretty explicitly.  People sometimes roll 1's on their intel checks
<takoski> Esecuzione del processo figlio "qtparted-root" fallita (Nessun file o directory)
<magres> er
<genii> takoski: If the partition type is already Linux (type 83 hex) you can just do:  sudo mke2fs /dev/sdX#    where X is the drive letter and # is the partition number
<genii> takoski: sudo fdisk -l                 will show you the partiton types for all your drives
<takoski> thanks
<magres> in other news:  the multiple desktops of KDE is amazing
<Dragnslcr> magres- by the way, qtparted isn't maintained anymore. The new KDE frontend for parted is partitionmanager
<magres> any chance it can shrink partitions w/o destroying them?
<n8w> hey,im tryin to get my ntb to suspend to hdd,but it hangs up while wakin up...it says waking up,please wait n thats it,it never wake up
<n8w> anyone?
<magres> anyone know how to make emacs stop !@#$ing beeping whenever I scroll up while I'm at the top of my program
<magres> I tend to overscroll and it's REALLY annoying
<magres> lol
<Mamarok> magres: disable the system beep in the system settings
<Mamarok> magres: system settings -> Notifications -> Tab "player settings" and option "no audio output"
<magres> danke!
<n8w> hey,im tryin to get my ntb to suspend to hdd,but it hangs up while wakin up...it says waking up,please wait n thats it,it never wake up
<magres> crap, it's still beeping
<magres> just double checked the setting and its still on no audio output
<magres> found a work around or sommat
<magres> told it to use system bell instead of system notification
<magres> and dropped the volume % to 0
<magres> sweet, blessed silence
<Mamarok> magres: well, that is just a workaround, the other option remooves the beeps but leaves you the music
<magres> the music?
<magres> like the startup/shutdown music?
<Mamarok> magres: yes, when you reduce the volume you can't hear anything, and what, if you want to listen to music while you are using emacs?
<magres> if I set the system bell volume to 0 it kills all my noise?
<magres> >_<
<magres> like my regular volume is still in the 30s
<luciano> hola
<Mamarok> magres: well, as I said, that's not shutting down the beeps, try the methode I told you above
<magres> it kept beeping when i did that
<magres> that's why i went looking for an alternate solution =/
<magres> okay I was flat out wrong, I'm not using system bell w/ 0 volume
<magres> I guess my settings change took some time to set in or something <_<
<magres> dunno, it works and I still have the good noises coming out of my laptop
<magres> I'll leave it as it is, lol
<Captain_Haddock> !acroread
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about acroread
<Captain_Haddock> !acrobat
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about acrobat
<Captain_Haddock> !pdf
<ubottu> pdf is the Portable Document Format created by Adobe; viewable in GNU/Linux with xpdf/kpdf/okular/evince, and also adobe reader (free download, but closed source)
<Pici> !pdf
<Captain_Haddock> cheers :)
<Pici> !acrobat is <alias> pdf
<ubottu> I'll remember that, Pici
<Captain_Haddock> I'm pretty sure that medibuntu used to have it in its repository... can't find it anymore though :|
<Captain_Haddock> http://packages.medibuntu.org/jaunty/acroread.html seems to indicate that it's only available for amd64?
<kaddi_> Captain_Haddock: I think it's in the partner rep from canonical
<kaddi_>   apt-cache policy acroread returns:      500 http://archive.canonical.com jaunty/partner Packages for me
<Captain_Haddock> ah! let me have a look-see
<Captain_Haddock> thanks kaddi_
<kaddi> your welcome :)
 * Captain_Haddock didn't have partner enabled for some reason :/
<togetic> http://dpaste.com/59304/
<togetic> i'm needing help
<togetic> i'm trying to remove kdm
<togetic> i'm going to install xubuntu-desktop and see if the problem is just kdm
<kaddi> !purekde
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureKDE »
<kaddi> !puregnome
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !KDE packages, type « sudo apt-get remove kdelibs4c2 kdelibs5-data && sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop » into a !terminal
<yoga> I just found the PPA overview page for Kbuntu backport. https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/backports
<libervisco> Can anyone connect to SSH via dolphin in Neon's kde-nightly?
<libervisco> it can't for me.. but I am suspecting a missing component in Neon repositories rather than a KDE bug..
<Lordveda> I have ubuntu 9.04 with KDE 4.2 installed on a Fujitsu Siemens Li Amilo 1705
<Lordveda> openchrome is my graphics driver
<Lordveda> on KDE I have Kalendar portion in Kontact not showing any of the calendars. What possibly could be wrong?
<amik> how do I find the diffs/changelog between an original package (e.g. apache tomcat) and the one supplied in the repos?
<amik> anyone have a clue?
<mackk431> hi my update manager blocks 4 updates is there a way to install them manually something like sudo aptitude install dist-upgrade for instance
<bogdanbiv> mackk431: I think you should check for something like a -f switch (force install)
<bogdanbiv> such as dpkg -i -f apt-history
 * carlitos____ hola a todos
<bogdanbiv> amik: I don't know any tool that can do it for you automagically.
<amik> bogdanbiv: but is it documented anywhere? hopefully a changelog will suffice and I won't need the diff (if nothing too significant is changed)
<tom_> heellooo
<bogdanbiv> amik: you should get sources from the package in the repository, unpack them and then compare the sources obtained from the repository with the latest release of your favourite project.
<tom_> wow I didnt know that here is life :)
<tom_> ubuntu master waiting for questions :)
<Dragnslcr> mackk431- dist-upgrade is what you want
<yoga> If I want to upgrade my Kubuntu 9.04 to the KDE 4.3 beta 2, what CLI command should I do use?  Which packages to upgrade?
<Dragnslcr> yoga- you'd have to add the repository to your sources.list file
<user____> divx
<noaXess> where can i check, which programm does write when data to my hd?
<yoga> Dragnslcr: I already add the required repository, but don't know which package to update?
<|PaperTiger|> In Amarok, is there a way to undo naming a lot of track names? Or deleting the tracks in question and just importing the file with the correct titles?
<Dragnslcr> yoga- as far as I know, just a normal update/upgrade will install the new KDE packages
<EqualizeR> is anyone having trouble with the new knetworkmanager?
<guest1234567> EqualizeR: i had
<guest1234567> but now i fixed
<guest1234567> with wpa-psk and atheros
<guest1234567> now works great
<EqualizeR> my card is a intel
<guest1234567> te best thing is
<guest1234567> reset router
<guest1234567> try without wpa
<guest1234567> if doesn't work
<guest1234567> change driver
<guest1234567> untill without wpa it works
<guest1234567> then.... of course you could try to set wpa
<kaddi_> EqualizeR: knetworkmanager has not worked for me in jaunty ever. I switched to wicd and I've been pretty happy with it so far.. worked flawless
<guest1234567> here with atheros wpa-psk work
<guest1234567> it works
<EqualizeR> yeah i've done it all, wpa, no wpa, broadcast ssid, no broadcast
<EqualizeR> i will try changing my drivers
<guest1234567> try before resetting your router
<guest1234567> i dunno why but if i reboot a lots of time , my netgear router doesn't want my wifi
<guest1234567> good night :D
<guest1234567> leaving
<EqualizeR> yes, with wicd it works...
<EqualizeR> i guess the new knetworkmanager is bugged
<kaddi_> the old was too, lol
<kaddi_> +one
<EqualizeR> lol, yes it was
<EqualizeR> but not so badly
<NiTzer> EqualizeR:  Knetworkmanager is bugged.  They are working on it.  At least it remembers some wifi networks now.  But I can't connect at home using AES WPA2
<halberd> what do you use to open postscript files?
<NiTzer> EqualizeR:  WEP works on another network though ... so far
<halberd> kpdf?
<halberd> kghostview
<kaddi_> ghostview usually.
<mackk431> hey i still try to figure out why my update program blocks my updates sudo aptitude install dist-upgrade doesnt work
<mackk431> any ideas?
<halberd> what kind of file is application/x-zerosize
<NiTzer> mackk431:  If you perform a sudo apt-get dist-upgrade from a terminal windows what do you see?
<NiTzer> halberd:  empty file I thought...does the file have a byte size?
<halberd> yeah it is empty
<kaddi_> halberd: application/x-zerosize suggests that you have a file with 0bytes
 * kaddi_ is too slow today
<robin0800> mackk431 sudo aptitude dist-upgrade
<yoga> Dragnslcr: But I know want to install other packages such as the kernel image, I just want to try the new KDE 4.3
<NiTzer> yoga:  I think you can just add the Jaunty ppa and get KDE 4.3.  The kernel images may be held back unless you perform a dist-upgrade.
<yoga> NiTzer: ok.
<yoga> NiTzer: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade
<NiTzer> yoga:  yep, after you add the ppa apt source to your source list
<mackk431> ok problem solved thanks for help always appreciate
<joshua__> I nwws TO FART
<joshua__> need*
<bazhang> joshua__, not here
<bazhang> joshua__, this is Kubuntu support only; chat in #kubuntu-offtopic
<joshua__> ummm...ok
<yoga> Is there any compize howto doc for Kubuntu?
<bazhang> !compiz | yoga
<ubottu> yoga: Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<kinardo> does anyone konw of a good peer client that actually works with ubuntu?
<genii> kinardo: Please define "peer client"
<ricardo__> hello
<kinardo> peer to peer....download
<ricardo__> where is the send recieve webcam option
<ricardo__> in kopete
<genii> kinardo: ktorrent is the default torrent client and works very well
<FeasibilityStudy> Anyone have any tips on how to tweak xorg.conf to get better performance with an nvidia card?  It seems the new Xorg server that 9.04 uses has tried to phase out xorg.conf.
<kinardo> ok, i just got qbittrrent, it seems to be working ok...I'll try ktorrent
<kinardo> thanks ya'll Im good now...
#kubuntu 2009-06-25
<kaddi__> gn8
<yoga> I just upgrade to kde 4.3 on Kubuntu 9.04, but I get the error message "no greeter wedget plugin load", when I start re login to KDE. And idea?
<libervisco> I'm afraid choppy resizing may become a KDE trademark :S
<libervisco> not that compiz with GNOME is completely innocent of it, but this is notorious
<mubu> Hey guys. I have a few partitions that when mounted i can access all of their files but they show up as 0 bytes total size and 0 bytes of space availabe. I believe they are fat32 and ntfs. How can i fix this? Thanks
<yoga> My key-board short cut does not work after I upgrade to KDE 4.3, such as Alt+F2, or Alt+F3.
<yoga> KDE 4.3 works properly after I do an update again, there were missing packages.
<misha> espa;ol
<misha> ayuda
<misha> spanis
<bazhang> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<yoga> !zh
<ubottu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<yoga> !dw|yoga
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dw
<yoga> !du | yoga
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about du
<bjb1959> I need some help so I can keep using kde 4.2.4 and not have to go back to gnome. firefox and gcstar, programs I use a lot no longer work well. firefox won't run without doing a killall first everytime you want to run it and gcstar starts movies without sound. no problems for either in gnome
<sotomayor_> may i pm someone familiar with linux problems?
<zer0o> whatz ur prob soto?
<mubu> Is there anyway to have a column that shows the folder size in nautilus? THanks
<ign0ramus> mubu, you may have better luck asking gnome questions in #ubuntu
<kmei> hi, i need help
<kmei> can anyone out there help me
<baloon> kubuntu
<kmei> ?
<kmei> yes, kubuntu
<kmei> im a linux noob
<Quintasan> kmei: Just ask your question, all in one line please so we can catch up :)
<suraj> whats quassel
<Quintasan> suraj: Jaunty's default IRC client
<bazhang> an irc client
<suraj> i m new to this.....whats irc
<ncfi1013> can anybody tell me how to disable a graphics card to a 2006 emachine?
<bazhang> suraj, you are on it now
<kmei> I wanted to try linux so my friend gave me a cd with kubuntu on it. I install it and what not, then i realize that perhaps my computer cant handle it. it lags and what not, so i want to try another client. So i downloaded another version and put the iso on a cd, but i can't boot from the cd.
<suraj> cool.....
<suraj> thanks
<kmei> any advice? i cant figure out if its because kubuntu cant read iso's or what
<bazhang> kmei, did you md5 the iso
<kmei> no i did not
<bazhang> sounds like a corrupt iso or a bad burn
<bazhang> !md5 | kmei
<ubottu> kmei: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<joshua__> can someone smart help me?
<bazhang> kmei, once that is confirmed, then burn very slowly, do the disk integrity check (make sure bios is set to look for CD first)
<kmei> but can i boot it from kubuntu as opposed to be windows
<joshua__> I didn't mean UT
<mcdanielz> Ok, i have a problem. I installed kubuntu a while ago, and it was working fine, then today i accidentally clicked something and it removed the part of the taskbar that shows running tasks
<ncfi1013> can anybody tell me how to disable a graphics card to a 2006 emachine?
<mcdanielz> and so i tried to remove taskbar, and make new on
<mcdanielz> one*
<mcdanielz> and now i cant resize or move widgets
<mcdanielz> can anyone help me?
<rysh> mcdanielz: That part is called taskmanager .... it is an widget
<rysh> you can add it again
<rysh> right click the bar and add widget
<mcdanielz> how do i resize things like the audio? i tried unlocking and locking, nither work
<mcdanielz> or move things to the right, like networkmanager
<rysh> First you need to add the taskmanager again ... it will takeup a lot of space on that bar ...
<mcdanielz> ok, done
<rysh> then click (unlocked widgets) the cashew at the richt corner of the bar
<mcdanielz> ok
<rysh> a second bar opens on top of the bar ...
<mcdanielz> i see
<mcdanielz> thanks
<rysh> and all widgets get a star over it when you hover your mouse over it ...
<mcdanielz> can i resize like that too?
<rysh> yeah
<rysh> you can rearrange  every widget that way
<crx> hey all, how can u install blocked updates? why are they blocked?
<mcdanielz> rysh, thank you very much
<rysh> mcdanielz: welcome :-)
<mcdanielz> is there a way to disable grouping?
<mcdanielz> nvm
<mcdanielz> got it
<mcdanielz> thanks
<rysh> maybe when you click an empty place on the tasmanager and choose taskmanager settings
<rysh> :-)
<crx> hey all, how can u install blocked updates? why are they blocked?
<bazhang> crx, they are held back?
<crx> yeah, it says updates are availble. but they are blocked. sorry first time kibuntu user
<bazhang> crx, that is normal, they will be held back waiting for other software packages to complement them
<crx> linux-headers-generic and stuff like that
<bazhang> yep
<crx> ohhh, was hoping thats why sound doesnot work.
<crx> thanks............
<ncfi1013> can anybody tell me how to disable a graphics card to a 2006 emachine? requesting an alternate solution to looking in bios menu as bios doesnt detect onboard graphics card
 * robin0800 any one here
<halberd> everyone has perished in the fires of mount doom
<Walzmyn> Anybody else having weirdness with ocular?
<Walzmyn> err, okular?
<lninjox> whats the name of the ubuntu server channel
<Walzmyn> lninjox: i'd guess ubuntu-server
<lninjox> thanks
<bazhang> #ubuntu-server
<lninjox> new to the channels please excuse my laziness
<bazhang> no way you could know :)
<lninjox> :)
<bazhang> for future reference you can /msg alis list help
<Walzmyn> ah ha. I had "trim margins" set on okular
<Walzmyn> It still shouldn't be earting up text
<SiVA_> everytime I try to play a DVD movie it's about a 50/50 chance it actually works. What is with DVD's and linux? What am I missing?
<Walzmyn> SiVA_: same DVD or one will work always and one will never work?
<SiVA_> some will never work and some do
<SiVA_> I remember installing some restricted packages before and that solved part of the problem
<Walzmyn> SiVA_: hmm
<Walzmyn> SiVA_: Anything in common with the ones tha twon't work?
<Walzmyn> are they from a different region or anything?
<SiVA_> not sure.. they come from blockbuster... ? :)
<Walzmyn> SiVA_: oh, then I'd think they'd be good
 * Walzmyn shrugs
<SiVA_> yea, looks like I have restriced-extras installed
<SiVA_> maybe i'll try restarting
<suman> what is a good newsgroup client for kubuntu?
<ncfi1013> can anybody tell me how to disable a graphics card to a 2006 emachine? requesting an alternate solution to looking in bios menu as bios doesnt detect onboard graphics card
<DesignsEdge> Have an issue with firefox, kubuntu 8.04 x64, no plugins running - freezing
<ncfi1013> can anybody tell me how to disable a graphics card to a 2006 emachine? requesting an alternate solution to looking in bios menu as bios doesnt detect onboard graphics card
<FeasibilityStudy> ncfi1013: If BIOS doesn't recognize your onboard graphics card, then something's wrong with the BIOS
<ncfi1013> how do i determine what is wrong with the bios feasibilitystudy?
<FeasibilityStudy> ncfi1013: I don't know.  Is the BIOS supposed to detect it?  I mean does it have a section to enable/disable graphics card?
<DesignsEdge> see if it has a graphics init first question
<ncfi1013> its supposed to feasibilitystudy
<ncfi1013> "graphics init"? designsedge. dont understand
<liz> hi all, if I install the kde4-desktop, will it install the latest stable release of kde4?
<DesignsEdge> in my bios, it states init display first - onboard or PCIe --
<kuros> i'm trying to rdp from linux into linux using krdc and it doesn't recognize my pc as a server how do i set up my ubuntu machine to accept incoming krdc sessions via vnc?
<ncfi1013> ok thanx for all yr help
<coz_> hey guys  running  karmic and kde 4.3 beta but was the same in the 4.2.3  ..if I click on a button in an application  like xcaht or ccsm I get a wood block sound or small drum sound...how to turn those off?  I lookd in settings but no sounds are like these
<BWizZ> is anyone alive?
<kalorin> aloha
<kalorin> before i start hacking around and do something I really don't want to do (blow up my system)
<kalorin> I'm running 8.10 and i want to install ufraw 0.15
<kalorin> 0.13 is what's out for 8.10
<kalorin> but 9.04 has 0.15
<kalorin> is there an easy way to do such a thing?
<kalorin> without doing a dist upgrade (because historically those have never worked for me)
<kalorin> anyone?
<liz> anyone know if installing kde4-desktop will install the latest stable kde4???
<sunnydrake> kalorin: what's ufraw is?
<kalorin> it's a graphics program that allows you to pull in raw images from digital cameras and work with them
<kalorin> and then pop them into gimp or just save them as .jpg's or whatever
<Serpardum> How can I add an icon to kde?  I.E.  "kdesudo virtualbox" so I can click it instead of alt-F2ing and typing every time.  I know how to make a script file.  but how can I make an icon in teh .. start.. menu?
<Serpardum> kalorin: why arent you going to 8.10?
<Serpardum> I'm not sure what ufraw is however
<sunnydrake> kalorin: if it's not a kernel module just get sources compile and use "checkinstall" it will generate .deb pacage which you can freely install
<togetic> i need to install the kernel source tree for kubuntu...
<togetic> which is what package?
<kalorin> Serpardum: I'm on 8.10, I don't want to go to 9.04 at the moment
<kalorin> yeah no kernel module
<kalorin> perhaps I can just pull the .deb's from the jaunty repository and install them
<sunnydrake> okkay anyone with kernel knowledge here? i wish to make usb install of ubuntu but use "unfied kernel" instead of ubuntu one.. (unified kernel provide native windows kernel api to execute windows procs..)
<kalorin> I kind of hate to build something if I don't have to
<kalorin> [23:26] <togetic> which is what package?
<kalorin> linux-generic
<kalorin> I believe
<sunnydrake> kalorin: you could try but there is always some dependencies in deb or sources... best luck :)
<kalorin> yeah we'll see
 * kalorin shrugs
<togetic> kernel sources would be linux-headers and linux-image?
<kalorin> yessir
<kalorin> headers being the lib's
<kalorin> image being the kernel itself
<togetic> linux-source
<togetic> there it is
<kalorin> sunny, oh that's nice, they ahve intrepid packages
<kalorin> I bought a canon 5d-2 and the raw cr2 files aren't supported in 0.13
<sunnydrake> kalorin: that's why im building unfied kernel... there is some friend designer who works in photoshop and i wish to make linux with windows procs support for her..
<kalorin> ah
<kalorin> yeah I don't do photoshop
<kalorin> gimp will do everything that I could possibly want photoshop for
<kalorin> and with the ufraw package (which is working like a champ now that's it's installed btw) you can load raw and color balance and all that jazz
<kalorin> heh
<kalorin> want to see something cool/
<kalorin> http://kalorin.com
<kalorin> take a look at that IMG_0002.cr2.jpg picture
<kalorin> it's about 6megs
<kalorin> taken on a cloudy day, hand held, iso 800 with a 70-200 f/2.8 L lens and a 5d, at about 3 yards distance
<kalorin> it's sick the detail that I got on that
<sunnydrake> kalorin: gimp is nice i worked both in PS and GIMP there is some cons and pros in both products but this is questions of habit ... and she is designer not some tech savvy person so there only way for her to migrate into GPL is easy ... :)
<kalorin> ah
<kalorin> yeah that's true
<kalorin> sorry that's iso 400
<kalorin> 1/250s
<sunnydrake> kalorin: i had history of over 12 years using windows as work enviroment and good collection of helper programs but one day (a year ago) i  switched to linux(but had been using *nix platforms since 99) :)
<kalorin> heh
<coz_> any way to turn off the wood block sounds when I hit a button on applications like ccsm or xchat?
<kalorin> i think i started with deadcat like 4
<kalorin> get this
<kalorin> because I had a 28.8 modem that I was playing quake on, and a 10base 2 Thin Net network
<kalorin> and I didn't want my gaming machine that I was playing on to lose frames cause ti was dealing with the interupts of the modem
<kalorin> that's what got me started :)
<togetic> what else do i need to install besides linux-headers?
<kalorin> but yeah, when vista came out I went to kubuntu
<kalorin> togetic: depends if you want the restricted drivers
<kalorin> I usually just do linux-generic
<kalorin> and let it pick al the rest of the stuff that I need
<togetic> the restricted drivers include what exactlY?
<sunnydrake> kalorin: hehe at &X0 to disable compression and play hexen or doom lag-free ... been there seen that :)
<kalorin> linux-generic, linux-headers, linux-restricted-modules
<kalorin> well it's the nvidia drivers vs. the free X drivers
<kalorin> I prefer to use the nvidia cause they seem faster to me
<kalorin> things like that
<kalorin> you can do a search on linux-restricted-modules and it'll tell you what all is in there
<sunnydrake> :) keep finger crossed for gallum3D project :)
<togetic> hmm
<togetic> i'm trying to get the nvidia driver installation to work, but it needs the sources for the current kernel
<togetic> guess i need to point directly to the sources since i've downloaded everything there is for linux-source
<kalorin> haven't herd of that one yet
<togetic> heard of what one?
<togetic> my prob?
<kalorin> togenic, just install the restricted drivers
<kalorin> gallum3d
<kalorin> I'm thinking next is to set up a myth tv server and play around with that in my copius amounts of free time
<kalorin> :(
<sunnydrake> togetic: in resticted there is generally properitary hardware drivers( wifi etc) .. if you need video card driver go to nvidia.com and also make sudo apt-get install linux-headers that all after it  just run  .run file
<SilentDis> hello.  bit of a search here.  I'm looking for a 'simple' snmp monitor.  My router has snmp capabilities, I was curious if there was something like a plasma widget, or something similar, to just read out a few of the items and display it nicely on the kde desktop.
<sunnydrake> kalorin: http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=search&q=Gallium3D but to get it read articles on official site of gallum3d
<togetic> wher is the kernel source path?..
<togetic> will need to do ./NVIDIA-DRIVER.BIN --kernel-source-path
<togetic> perhaps i need to rever to an older kernel
<sunnydrake> togetic: /usr/src/
<sunnydrake> sunnydrake@main:~/Desktop/install/games/dccnitghtmare/bin$ ls /usr/src/
<sunnydrake> ati               linux-headers-2.6.27-14          linux-headers-2.6.28-11-generic  linux-headers-2.6.28-13-server  rpm            vboxnetflt-2.1.4
<sunnydrake> fglrx-8.62        linux-headers-2.6.27-14-generic  linux-headers-2.6.28-11-server   linux-headers-2.6.28-3-rt       rt73.tar.bz2   vboxnetflt-2.2.4
<sunnydrake> glibc             linux-headers-2.6.27-7-generic   linux-headers-2.6.28-13          linux-rt-headers-2.6.28-3       vboxdrv-2.1.4
<sunnydrake> kqemu-1.4.0~pre1  linux-headers-2.6.28-11          linux-headers-2.6.28-13-generic  linux-source-2.6.28.tar.bz2     vboxdrv-2.2.4
<FloodBotK1> sunnydrake: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sunnydrake> togetic: better compile under kernel in which you booted..
<sunnydrake> kalorin: btw VLC have options to broadcast video over lan it's usefull i had DVB card in my "media" pc so i can watch sat tv on other pc..
<max__> What is a program that I can use to capture pictures from my built-in webcam on a laptop?
<bazhang> !info  cheese
<ubottu> Error: I tried to send you an empty message.
 * togetic is rebooting into older kernel, maybe that will resolve the issue
<togetic> bb soon
<bazhang> !info cheese
<ubottu> cheese (source: cheese): A tool to take pictures and videos from your webcam. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.26.0-0ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 2742 kB, installed size 5084 kB
<bazhang> max__, cheese ^^
<max__> Thank you.
<sotomayor> can i pm someone for help with a few ubuntu problems?
<bazhang> sotomayor, best to ask here
<sotomayor> ok kool
<sotomayor> i'm having problems with libdvd not installing properly....i was told that was the problem why i cant use my dvd burner and player
<bazhang> from medibuntu.org? the .deb ?
<SilentDis> sotomayor: just ask your questions, one by one.  the idea is we ALL learn from the help YOU get :)
<sotomayor> yes medibuntu
<bazhang> from the repos, or just the .deb
<sotomayor> not sure
<bazhang> did you add anything to your sources.list , or just download a single package via Firefox
<sotomayor> well i was trying to add ahhh i think it was ubuntu restricted something...i got it on a thumb drive but cant upload it now i will have to log off to tell you
<bazhang> sotomayor, that is not from medibuntu
<sotomayor> a guy today told me to load it in the konsole and that's what i did and it wouldn't work
<bazhang> load what?
<sotomayor> the restricted link
<sotomayor> hold on let me see if i can pull it up from my thumb drive
<bazhang> kubuntu-restricted-extras ?
<sotomayor> yes..something like that
<bazhang> so you may not have installed anything at all from medibuntu.org
<sotomayor> well to be honest can you walk me through what i need to get my dvd drive to play/burn?
<bazhang> sotomayor, open a browser and go to medibuntu.org then download the package libdvdcss2
<sotomayor> ok hold on
<bazhang> then after you have downloaded that, double click on it, and it should install, or prompt you to how you want to install it
<SilentDis> bazhang, sotomayor: may i interject something?  might make it a touch easier to just add the repo, it will keep things a bit more cohesive and up to date
<bazhang> SilentDis, depends, if sotomayor wants googleearth, skype etc from there; if not no real need
<bazhang> really up to him/her
<SilentDis> bazhang: true, i usually just make a point to set that repo up, mainly for all the vid codecs so i don't have to go searching for everything heh
<bazhang> SilentDis, it is convenient, true :)
<SilentDis> !medibuntu | sotomayor this is the medibuntu homepage, it has a link on how to setup everything.  either installing from individual files, or setting the repo. yay choices!
<ubottu> sotomayor this is the medibuntu homepage, it has a link on how to setup everything.  either installing from individual files, or setting the repo. yay choices!: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<sotomayor> is this the correct thing i need to download....
<sotomayor> wget -c http://packages.medibuntu.org/pool/free/libd/libdvdcss/libdvdcss2_1.2.9-2medibuntu4_i386.deb
<sotomayor> sudo dpkg -i libdvdcss2_1.2.9-2medibuntu4_i386.deb
<bazhang> is that the jaunty one? or the intrepid one
<sotomayor> i'm so not understanding that question...i'm very new to this ubuntu software...
<bazhang> what version, ie 9.04 or 8.10 (jaunty or intrepid)
<sotomayor> i will havet to go check..by the way where can i go find that out from on the software?
<bazhang> on the medibuntu.org page
<bazhang> your version of Ubuntu/Kubuntu is lsb_release -a in the konsole
<Serpardum> Is there anyway in Kubuntu/ubuntu to show IBM extended ASCII char 171 (1/2 symbol)
<bazhang> unicode ?
<sotomayor> i'm using 8.04 lts version
<Serpardum> in windows you can hold down alt and press 171.  Unicode you preceed with a 0
<bazhang> then you would wan the Hardy version of libdvdcss2 sotomayor
<sotomayor> ok so do i change that in the software sources?
<bazhang> sotomayor, you enabled the repos? if not, then just get the Hardy package
<sotomayor> where do i enable the repos ?
<bazhang> instructions are on the medibuntu.org page sotomayor
<sotomayor> ok
<sotomayor> bazhang..ok i went there and did what you saidd but i need you too look here if you dont mind and tell me what i should do next
<sotomayor> http://pastebin.com/d707603d9
<bazhang> sotomayor, did you sudo apt-get update  yet?
<sotomayor> no
<bazhang> sotomayor, then do so
<sotomayor> ok can you type to me the correct way to sudo apt-get?
<bazhang> sudo apt-get update
<bazhang> sotomayor, ^^
<sotomayor> ok thanks
<origin> Are the packages for Amarok 1.4 for Kubuntu 9.04?
<sotomayor> so after i do that in konsole then what do i do then?
<bazhang> apt-cache search googleearth sotomayor
<sotomayor> do i type that in the konsole?
<bazhang> yep
<sotomayor> and when i do that what is that suppose to do?
<bazhang> return if googlearth is available in your repositories
<bazhang> apt-cache search libdvdcss2 as well sotomayor
<sotomayor> http://pastebin.com/d3e1b83ae
<sotomayor> check that out
<bazhang> sotomayor, you need to edit out the cd rom parts with a # in front of the entries, or disable via the gui package manager you have there
<Serpardum> I have a script file makefloppyimg.  It is executable.  If I go into konsole and type ./makefloppyimg it runs.  However.  If I browse to it and click it, kate opens to edit it.  How do I get it to run?
<bazhang> sotomayor, first try the : apt-cache search libdvdcss2
<sotomayor> i'm so lost and dont know where to do all this editing.....and i just tried the apt-cache search libdvdcss2 and it did'nt work but hold on while i try it again
<bazhang> !repos | sotomayor read these links please
<ubottu> sotomayor read these links please: The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<sotomayor> ok i will read them
<sotomayor> before you go can you walk me through the disabling of the gui package manager?
<dawn_> question: my / directory is 13gb but now its 100% full I cannot discern where the full directories are at, /usr is the largest one at 2.2gb
<kalorin> how's /tmp
<kalorin> ?
<SirMoo> I haz question. I put kubuntu and vista on the same computer all works well... then when I boot to windows and restart and boot to kubuntu... it just shows blinking underscore.
<kalorin> go to /
<dawn_> let me look
<kalorin> type du -sm
<kalorin> it'll show you which directories are what sizes
<kalorin> pick the one that looks odd (likely /tmp or /home) and drill down a level and do du -sm again
<dawn_> ok thanks...
<kalorin> sure n/p
<dawn_> for the like of me I cannot why it did this
<dawn_> last few days ago it was 1/3
<gundam_rx78nt1> hello.
<gundam_rx78nt1> I have kubuntu temporarily installed on a portable hard drive...
<gundam_rx78nt1> I have decided to install it on my pc exclusively.
<gundam_rx78nt1> How do I get a list of the packages that I have installed on my portable drive so I can install them also to my pc?
<faileas> Anyone can suggest an audioplayer with support for DAAP, or some way to get amarok to work with it?
<shunobies> Has anyone had any problems with Nvidia Geforce 7200 PCI-E cards I keep getting black screen areas and the entire system has locked up twice now.
<shunobies> Any help is greatly appreciated and thank you in advance.
<shunobies> I'm useing the Ubuntu 64bit system not sure if that make a difference. I would assume it probably does.
<shunobies> #ubuntu-bugs
 * shunobies_away is away: Gone away for now
<zeltak> hi, any one know of a good text expansion/replacement program for ubuntu (not autokey which is broken in jaunty)?
<joshua__> i want to try a new linux what should i try>?
<chadoneal> do you like windowS
<chadoneal> ?
<joshua__> do i like windows?
<chadoneal> ui guess i mean.. do you like the windows GUI
<chadoneal> check out kubuntu
<joshua__> I like windows when they are open
<chadoneal> lol
<chadoneal> right on
<joshua__> I am using kubuntu now :-)
<zer0o> hi, how can i install lilo as a boot loader on my aged laptop?
<ryan_> good mornin to all
<chadoneal> yeah its morning all right.... 2:21 am HHEHEHE
<chadoneal> :)
<ryan_> act local think global :)
<ryan_> does anybody know why I can chat on irc and ping sites like google but the konqueror is not showing any site?
<halberd> try another browser
<ryan_> like firefox?
<chadoneal> ryan_ for sure!!
<ryan_> but I thought konqueror was the thing to use on linux :/
<chadoneal> <-- new to linux, fresh install of kubuntu, did all the updates and installed apache
<halberd> it's just a browser
<halberd> firefox is also free and has more features
<ryan_> tell that to the chrome guys
<chadoneal> while installing php5 i got numerous could not reliabliy determine servers fully qualified domain name
<joshua__> chadoneal: instead of firefox i would go with opera
<ryan_> they want to rule the digital world :D
<joshua__> chrome is amazing I wish there was a stable version for linux!
<chadoneal> ???
<ryan_> fanboy detected!
<chadoneal> i never said anything about firefox
<joshua__> lol...
<halberd> how could a browser be amazing? it displays webpages
<halberd> like other browsers
<ryan_> yeah why is the iphone so amazing its just a phone ya know..
<joshua__> halberd: tell you try chrome, you will never experince the amazing speeds that chrome works at
<chadoneal> yeah my amazing heart.... it just pumps blood
<joshua__> iphone sucks
<halberd> the iphone has more features than a phone
<halberd> joshua__, that's not possible, speed is limited by your bandwidth not your browser
<chadoneal> im not sure if things are installing correctlyu
<chadoneal> i used sudo apt-get install php5
<chadoneal> is taht correct
<joshua__> halberd: just like sex is limited to your hand, not your gf
<halberd> lol, hello troll
<joshua__> ...
<joshua__> I should boot into windows and use my amazing web browser....
<halberd> troll confirmed
<joshua__> when i get back, will  you have my bridge built for me?
<ryan_> you should rather use ur amazing imagination
<halberd> if I build you a bridge will you leap off it?
<eagles0513875> !ot
<ubottu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<joshua__> no but I will live under it, and only come out when i have something valuble to say
<ryan_> make it so
<eagles0513875> joshua__: halberd and ryan_ if you guys dont have any questions related to kubuntu linux get out of here
<bazhang> joshua__, please chat elsewhere
<joshua__> I had questions, but he called me a fan boy...
<joshua__> then a troll
<eagles0513875> bazhang: ty man was bout to use the magic op command
<ryan_> I had question to, but I did not know we can only talk about our kubuntu issues here :/
<eagles0513875> !ot | ryan_
<ubottu> ryan_: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<halberd> ryan was the one who called you fanboy
<joshua__> whatever the case was, it wasn't very nice
<ryan_> I am sorry and I'll quit the chatter immediately
<halberd> ryan your question was valid
<joshua__> ryan_: don't let them tread on your first amendment rights, talk as you wish, about whatever you wish!
<eagles0513875> joshua__: but not in here
<eagles0513875> joshua__: take it into #kubuntu-offtopic
<halberd> ryan had a question about konqueror
<joshua__> give me death or give me liberty!
<eagles0513875> ryan_: go ahead and ask your question
<halberd> he did
<ryan_> my main concern is not konqueror - rather the fact that I had to install kubuntu 7.10 with a blacklist command - cause my laptop is pretty old and the pcmcia is creating a kernel panic on ubuntu 8/9 and other distris
<ryan_> so my question is now - is it possible to upgrade to 8 or even 9 now with 7.10 installed
<joshua__> ryan_: possible: yes, will it work: best way to find out is to try
<eagles0513875> !upgrade | ryan_
<ubottu> ryan_: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - To upgrade to Jaunty (9.04) directly from Hardy (8.04) see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/JauntyUpgrades/Kubuntu/8.04 - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<eagles0513875> joshua__: seriously if you have no idea whats goign on dont say anything
<joshua__> eagles0513875: do you really think that was a helpful response?
<eagles0513875> from you now joshua__ more from me and providing links
<eagles0513875> ryan_: not sure if you need to do the upgrade to 8.04 8.10 then 9.04 though
<joshua__> and how did you come up with the assumption that i do not know what is going on...
<lninjox> got it type "list" in text box on ubuntu irc
<ryan_> thats what I thought eagles0513875
<joshua__> this channel is almost as bad as the ubuntu channel
<ryan_> the thing is I cannot view you instruction urls with konqueror and do not want to install ff - i'd rather let the sys as it is right now - chances are any change could compromise the upgrade process so my second question..
<eagles0513875> ask away ryan_
<ryan_> would you kindly use tinyurl to create urls that I can write down with a pencil...
<ryan_> that would be very helpfull
<joshua__> a
<eagles0513875> ryan_: im not quite following
<ryan_> the links you gave me - could you shorten them with tinyurl.com
<joshua__> eagles0513875: he can't connect to any web pages via kongueror and does not want to install ff, so he wants you to use tiny url so he can write them down and look at pages on another computer
<eagles0513875> you dont need all of them
<joshua__> not very hard to figure out
<bazhang> ryan_, your konqueror does not get web pages? can you ping google?
<ryan_> yes
<ryan_> ping works perfectly fine as chatting with you all - obviously :)
<bazhang> perhaps a dns issue
<eagles0513875> bazhang: hes afraid to access them cuz hes been having trouble installing versions 8 and 9 on this machine and hes afraid if he follows the links it will mess up the upgrade
<joshua__> ryan_: i didn't notice, how are you doing that? magic?
<bazhang> joshua__, please chat elsewhere
<joshua__> bazhang: I have as much right to chat here as anyone else...
<eagles0513875> joshua__: you do if its on topic though
<ryan_> thats right but I think we should not talk OT
<bazhang> joshua__, this is support ONLY. chit chat in #kubuntu-offtopic
<joshua__> I was trying to help ryan_
<ryan_> well back to the topic at hand - how can I resolve the dns issue in konqueror?
<faileas> ryan_: if you have another linux box, you can send messages to yourself over command line >_>
<ryan_> maybe I should put the links into a textfile and try to put them on a usb stick
<eagles0513875> faileas: he could also use ssh but if itst not installed and he is having dns issues then that might not work
<lninjox> try putty
<joshua__> hmm you peeps are no fun i am going to bed, hasta la vista mi amigas
<ryan_> bye
<ryan_> the usb stick worked like a charm - thanks a lot eagles0513875 for providing the links
<eagles0513875> no problem ryan_ :) have a good day
<ryan_> I am trying to upgrade now from 7 to 8 wish me luck
<joshua__> too good to say bye to me eagles0513875?
<ryan_> thanks again and a good day to you all.
<mib486> ++òç
<BaLo0n> ¶iema
<ryan_> re
<ryan_> I tried to upgrade from 7.10 to 8.04 - first with apt-get update and apt-get upgrade-dist but all it said was 0updates - then I tried the adept_manager dist-upgrade-devel but it crashes when I click update - any tipps?
<bazhang> ryan_, 7.10 is end of life, you will need to change your sources.list as described in the upgrade link
<ryan_> thanks bazhang - I am going to do that now must have overlooked that somehow
<ryan_> bye
<coz_> hey guys  I am on kubuntu and have an issue here... applications like xcaht...ccsm...and a few other...so far non kde apps...when clicking a button or tab on any of these I get a wood block sound effect and it is very irritating...how to stop this?  i have check in sounds and none of them have this sound
<ka> coz_: Where did you go to check out the sounds?
<coz_> ka,   system settings...nitifications
<ka> coz_: Did you check the entry called KDE system notifications?
<coz_> yeah  none of these work
<coz_> ka,   al of those under that listing are turned off
<ka> ay other applications? I dont have xchat or ccsm installed
<ka> ay=any
<coz_> ka,  a hold on let me check
<coz_> mm trying to find one with tabs and buttons to press  :)
<coz_> ka,  not finding any as of yet
<coz_> not many have the same tabbing or buttons as those two
<ka> coz_: I will install xchat and have a looksee
<coz_> oh i appreciate that
<coz_> i just had a terrible thought..=developers putting in h idden sound when non kde app is used
<Mamarok> coz_: in system Settings -> Notifications, second tab, check the no audio output radio button
<coz_> Mamarok,  already ticked
<coz_> inkscape also has this again non kde app
<ka> coz_: Sorry I dont get this sound.
<coz_> oy
<coz_> :)
<ka> coz_:Tried xchat and inkscape.
<Mamarok> that should not depend on a KDE app or not, as it is the system notifications you are removing
<Mamarok> the system beep actually
<coz_> it is really annoying :)
<Mamarok> coz_: did you restart the app after this changings?
<coz_> Mamarok, welldepending on which button or tab I press the sound changes
<coz_> hold on let me try again
<coz_> Mamarok,  ok restarted inkscape and it is still there
<ka> Mindboggling
<coz_> ka,  ear irritiating :)
<Mamarok> and you really choose no audio output? I have no sound here
<coz_> Mamarok,  yep
<coz_> Mamarok,  honest :)
<Mamarok> hm, I wonder if there could be a keyboard sound activated somewhere...
<coz_> keyboard sound?
<coz_> oh wait let me check somethings
<Mamarok> in keyboard&Mouse, the keyboard click volume is 0?
<coz_> yep it's zero
<ct529> where is the configuration file of the kde 4 desktop? I would like to put some icons on the desktop!
<coz_> oh man I think I know what the problem is or at least where the sounds are coming from
<Mamarok> ct529: just right click on the application and add to desktop
<Mamarok> coz_: where?
<coz_> Mamarok,  I have  gnome installed as well  or actually  ubuntu-desktop  and these sounds  are way too similar to the gnome ubuntu sounds  but I thought I had those disabled ...so let me log onto gnome and check
<Mamarok> hm, shouldn't happen, but yes, that's a possibility
<coz_> be right back
<ct529> Mamarok: nope, it an application I have unpacked and installed manaully (no package manager, Eclipse Galileo 3.5.0)
<Mamarok> ct529: if it's in the Kmenu, you should be able to add it the same way, else use kappfinder
<Mamarok> ct529: everything that is in the menu can be added to the Desktop or Panel with a right click option, so you can add an entry to the menu
<coz_> mm interesting..here on gnome the sounds that would produce those darn noises are greyed out and not accessible  let me open as root perhaps
<coz_> mm even greyed out as root
<coz_> ok disabled everything let me log into kde
<ct529> \join #eclipse
<ct529> sorry
<Mamarok> ct529: did you manage to add that icon to the desktop?
<ct529> Mamarok: no, what I want to do is to create an icon on the desktop, without inserting it into the menu first .... only on the desktop
<Mamarok> ct529: adding it to the menu takes you one step...
<Mamarok> editing config files is far more complicated
<Mamarok> ct529: add a link to the desktop folder then
<coz_> well these are definitly gnome/ubuntu sounds those darn drum and woodblock sounds but i cant seem to disable them in kde  ...they are disabled in gnome however
<coz_> oh well I guess I will figure this one out eventually:)
<Mamarok> coz_: sorry I couldn't help you then
<ct529> Mamarok: iI really want to modify the configuration file, because I want to learn about it .... where is it? I do not seem to be able to fond it
<coz_> Mamarok,  no problem guy   thanks :)
<Mamarok> ct529: all configuration files are here: ~/.kde/share/config/
<husayn> is there vmware player avalibale for Kubuntu
<Mamarok> husayn: there is virtualbox
<husayn> i have .vmx files
<husayn> so i think they would only run on vmware
<ct529> Mamarok: thanks a lot very interesting structure plasma-appletsrc
<Mamarok> husayn: well, you need to install it from vmware then, as it is proprietary
<Mamarok> ct529: you are welcome :)
<husayn> no vmware player is always free
<husayn> vmware workstation needs licencing
<Mamarok> husayn: free of charge, but not free software :)
<husayn> humm.... :D
<Mamarok> ct529: but plasma-appletsrc is not necessarily what you are looking for, as plasma-applets are not just icons
<ryan_> thanks again eagles0513875 and bazhang!
<Mamarok> ct529: add a link to the desktop folder and show it in the folder applet
<ct529> Mamarok: well, it looks like the only place where there are the  icons that are now on my desktop.
<eagles0513875> no problem ryan_ did everythign work out upgrade wise for you
<ct529> Mamarok: do not like that .... I removed the folder applet
<Mamarok> ct529: your choice :)
<ryan_> yes but the upgrade of the source files was way to risky for me - I just downloaded the alternate cd of 8.04 and mounted in - then I used the cdromupdate command - and the upgrade to 8.04 went flawless - now I am going to use the same procedure to get from 8.04 to 9.04 - and you know what - konqueror is working now like a charm :D
<ct529> Mamarok: I just want to add an icon to the desktop, without adding it to the menu or to the panel or to any folder .... it is quite a simple and basic operation, it should be pretty straightforward .... if it is not, then there is something quite awkward with the desktop manager
<ryan_> for beginners the cdromupdate really is the weapon of choice - since you do not need lan or wifi and can also use your usb stick to transfer the iso and mount it then
<ka> ct529: To drag a application from the menu to the desktop you have to do it to the folderview plasmoid.
<ryan_> I am quite exited after all the pain I had with the install I begin to love kubuntu now
<ryan_> I am off to upgrade to 9.04 now - hope to see you again soon. thanks again.
<ct529> ka: yes, I do understand that .... I actually have the icon on the desktop, but I want to do it the clean way .... we are at version 4.2.4 .... why can we not just create an icon on the desktop? I do not understand the decision ....
<Mamarok> ct529: well, it's simply due to the fact that icons on a desktop is not a feature in KDE4, this is not Windows :)
<ka> I agree. file a bug. I will even wot for it If you post it here. As far as I can remember it was possible in the early days..
<Mamarok> but you can report a wish to http://bugs.kde.org
<ka> wot=vote
<Mamarok> ka: no, it wasn't, not in KDE4, as it's not the way the desktop is intended to work
<ka> Mamarok: I may be wrong but I clearly remember that I could add desktop icons just by dragging from the menu to the desktop in opensuse with kde4.0
<ct529> Mamarok: why should that be windows? I do not understand why in an evolved dm you should not have the opportunity to add an icon to the desktop, but you have to carry out at least three different operation to do so. I have been a user of kde since 3.4 and adopted and tested 4 since 4.0 .... but I frankly do not understand what is going on here ....
<ka> Maybe it was a opensuse hack...
<Mamarok> ka: that is still possible, but doesn't have an icon in the menu
<Mamarok> and you add it with the right click option
<Mamarok> he doesn't*
<Mamarok> ct529: I told you how to do so, s I said, your choice
<Mamarok> as*
<ct529> Mamarok: to do what sorry
<ka> I can't see how I can add for instance firefox to my desktop by rightclicking the desktop...
<Mamarok> ct529: understand me right, you can add icons to the desktop, but of course it needs to be in the mneu
<ct529> ka: exactly
<Mamarok> ka: works here
<Mamarok> I can add all stuff that is in the menu to the desktop or panel or to the favorites
<ct529> Mamarok: that was not my question, unfortunately
<Mamarok> including non-KDE apps
<ka> could you post a screenshot for us please?
<Mamarok> ct529: I know, but the debate is futile here, ask in #kde, Kubuntu only distributes it
<Mamarok> so if you want changes and discussions about the how it should work in KDE, that's in #kde to ask
<ct529> ka: you have to unlock the widgets
<ct529> ka: possibly that is the problem
<ct529> I am finding the 4.x experience a bit frustrating I have to say
<coz_> Mamarok,  all fixed  i had to remove the libcanberra-gtk-module
 * Mamarok likes it very much, but I'm on it since very early beta times of 4.0 and use it every day
<ct529> Mamarok: unfortunately it is the same for me, and I use it for work
<Mamarok> coz_: great! but still strange, that the Gnome spounds are played in KDE
<Mamarok> ct529: so do I
<ka> unlocking did the trick
<Mamarok> ct529: we can discuss that in #kubuntu-offtopic though, here is support only
<coz_> Mamarok,  well  that module wouldnt be affected or disabled on kde but it is disabled by default on gnome
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: i use everything KDE now...except for konqueror...gmail doesnt support it :(
<ct529> Mamarok: what does spounds mean?
<Mamarok> sounds*, typo
<Mamarok> shadeslayer: try arora then
<ct529> Mamarok: do not like gnome particularly I have to say .... no advanced config .... and then I do not want to have different desktops on different pcs .... but I think the kubuntu packaging is quite stable, but performances are not brilliant
<Mamarok> ct529: please, discussion is in #kubuntu-offtopic
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: it looks like its using icons from kde 3.5
<Mamarok> shadeslayer: what app?
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: arora
<Mamarok> shadeslayer: hm, I don't see many icons I must say...
<ikonia> shadeslayer: you're still using the knightly kde builds ?
<Mamarok> shadeslayer: and those are not even KDE afaik, maybe the Oxygen folk didn't have time to make some, it's still very much WIP
<ct529> is anyone else having some performance problems with plasma (4.2.4)? I have realtively high cpu load and memory occupation on a ATI X700 ....
<bi0ne> help me pls anyone i got stuck at 99% running post-installation trigger libc6 im installing ubuntu 9.04
<Mamarok> bi0ne: are you sing Gnome or KDE?
<Mamarok> using*
<bi0ne> i dont know
<bi0ne> its 9.04
<Mamarok> bi0ne: well, are you installing Ubuntu or Kubuntu?
<bi0ne> ubuntu
<Mamarok> bi0ne: then you should ask in #ubuntu, they will help you better
<Mamarok> as it could be an Ubuntu specific problem
<bi0ne> last question
<bi0ne> which is better ubuntu or kubuntu
<Mamarok> bi0ne: that entierly depends on your personal preferences
<Mamarok> bi0ne: whether you prefer to use KDE or Gnome
<bi0ne> can you tell me the difference of kde and gnome
<Mamarok> bi0ne: those are different desktop environments
<Mamarok> bi0ne: there are too many differences to enumerate here, check out http://www.kde.org and http://www.gnome.org
<bi0ne> ask again
<bi0ne> which version of kubuntu is stable ?
<ka> flash wont work in konqueror whats up? Do I have to do something special to make it work? FF works fine.
<Mamarok> bi0ne: well, all Kubuntu releases are :)
<bi0ne> even 9.04 ?
<Mamarok> bi0ne: else we wouldn't release it
<Mamarok> of course, why do you think otherwise?
<bi0ne> hmm if ever i install kubuntu will you guarantee me that i can run my http server, psybnc normally ?
<ka> biOne: Maybe you are thinking of LTS
<Mamarok> bi0ne: also, http servers are not desktop dependent
<bi0ne> im planning to run my http server for sharing files .. ?
<bi0ne> what would you think ?
<Mamarok> bi0ne: well, that's entirely up to you to choose
<bi0ne> roar!
<Mamarok> bi0ne: also, don't forget to check the licenses of the files you want to share
<bi0ne> heheh
<bi0ne> thanks anyway
<Mamarok> bi0ne: yaw :)
<bi0ne> no need of licenses i program it
<jussi01> hrm, does anyone know how to merge 2 ppt presentations?
 * Mamarok hasn't use ppt in years...
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: power cut,got disconnected :)  , so as i was saying arora looks like its using kde 3.5 icons...
<ka> jussi01: cut and paste?
<Mamarok> jussi01: but that miht help: http://office.microsoft.com/en-us/powerpoint/HA011860761033.aspx
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: but it could be that im mistaken :P
<Mamarok> shadeslayer: as I said, these are not KDE icons at all, also, Oxygen are probably still working on that
<Mamarok> shadeslayer: Arora is a Qt project
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: ah... see i _was_ mistaken :)
<Mamarok> :)
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: whats the replacement for ctrl+enter in arora?
<shadeslayer> arora is quite light imo
<jussi01> Can someone tell me how to simply soften the edges of an image? I have rectangle images and I want them a bit "blended"
<Tm_T> jussi01: gimp, some cutting from edges with feather edges
<jussi01> Tm_T: thanks, Im sorted now :)
<Tm_T> same can be done using Krita too
<Marsu> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<ghabit> Hello-hello! I need help - video playback window of VLC is detached on my kubuntu (not only on mine), how to solve it?
<bazhang> ghabit, its that way, there is a PPA if you wish to try
<bazhang> !ppa | ghabit
<ubottu> ghabit: With Launchpad's Personal Package Archives (PPA), you can build and publish binary Ubuntu packages for multiple architectures simply by uploading an Ubuntu source package to Launchpad. See https://help.launchpad.net/PPAQuickStart.
<user1_> jkg
<user1_> flktjlsdrajgl;kjfsd
<user1_> d;lfhgk;fdlkh
<user1_> sd;lkgh
<user1_> dl;fghkldf
<user1_> fldfh
<FloodBotK1> user1_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<user1_> ff
<user1_> h
<compilerwriter> Is there a way to easily get back to Ibex if one upgrades to Jaunty and doesn't like what one gets?
<user1_> dfgdfg
<user1_> kl;'
<user1_> kkk
<user1_> k
<user1_> kk
<FloodBotK1> user1_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<user1_> k
<user1_> dfj
<user1_> ghk
<user1_> ]gcujgho
<user1_> fgjk
<Diablal> hi everyone
<user1_> bla]
<user1_> bla
<user1_> fgjk
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: there?
<shadeslayer> can someone help me with compiling this : http://kde-look.org/content/show.php/Mini+Player?content=95501
<shadeslayer> i get this error : Please install the msgfmt binary
<JontheEchidna> shadeslayer: install gettext
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: ok..
<Mamarok> shadeslayer: yes
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: could give me some much needed info on the tutorials coming up?
<JontheEchidna> dpkg -S /usr/bin/msgfmt
<JontheEchidna> gettext: /usr/bin/msgfmt
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: one sec its still installing :)
<Mamarok> shadeslayer: check the kubuntu.org website, it's in the wiki
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: ok..
<JontheEchidna> shadeslayer: that's just how I found msgfmt
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: ah..
<JontheEchidna> <3 dpkg -S
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: thanks alot...its compiling :)
<JontheEchidna> :)
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: this is one awesome plasmoid :)
<shadeslayer> ill brb
<shao_> hi
<ka> how do I set the webkit kpart to be used by konqueror
<asistadministrat> Hola
<asistadministrat> alguien habla español
<shadeslayer> suppose i have the source of a plasmoid...how do i make a .deb of it? do i use pbuilder ?
<Mamarok> infocentro: please check your internet connection before joining channels, you are flooding
<Briareos1> how can i verify that the "grub-installer/grub2_instead_of_grub_legacy=false" was correctly accepted by the system on boot (alpha 2)?
<Mamarok> Briareos1: ask in #ubuntu+1 for Karmic questions, please
<Briareos1> mamarok k ty
<Mamarok> yaw :)
<Makuseru> Hi, I'm trying to install a package in adept, and when I go to install them under "requested" it says "BREAK (install)" How can I figure out why it is breaking, and how to fix it?
<afeijo> good morning
<afeijo> I configured an samba share with ownership for nobody:sambashare, but my users cant save files on that
<AlexZion> hi everyone...,I got a problem with plasma in KDE 4.2.4, very often it freeze all the plasmoid I have on my system, even the panel and apparently without reasons ....
<AlexZion> someone have had the same problem ?
<captmiddy> AlexZion: what graphics card do you have?
<AlexZion> it's really unconfortable and I'd like to solve it at soon as possible
<AlexZion> my graphic card is an Nvidia GeForce go 7300
<captmiddy> afeijo: nobody is a user, unless you have everyone in group sambashare and the folder set to group write it won't work
<captmiddy> are you using the nvidia driver?
<afeijo> captmiddy: thanks for reply, how can I check the sambashare group?
<afeijo> mc?
<AlexZion> I'm using the driver suggest from Kubuntu ..., I mean the who is installed with the Driver application
<captmiddy> afeijo: well when logged into the system you can type groups at the command line to get a list of your groups
<makuseru> Hi, im trying to install a package in adept, and when I try to install it says "BREAK (install)" how can I figure out why its doing this and how I can resolve it?
<captmiddy> you can also use the kde admin tools for users and look at that
<afeijo> I'm using shell, groups cmd I will try
<captmiddy> makuseru: I don't know how to use adept personally or I would try to help, I am more of a command line installer type.
<makuseru> captmiddy: when I try to install it from the command line, it just tells me i need a package i already have
<AlexZion> I'm using compiz, it could be the responsablefor this problem ?
<captmiddy> makuseru: type sudo apt-get dist-upgrade then sudo apt-get install -f
<captmiddy> see if that clears it
<makuseru> Tried that.,
<captmiddy> AlexZion: yes that could be the problem, why don't you use KDE desktop effects?
<AlexZion> just because I like the fancy compiz staff .. :)
<captmiddy> AlexZion: like?
<afeijo> captmiddy: from windows the user cannot save files, but I tested his acct thru shell and it worked
<AlexZion> 3D desktop, or the Emerald futures and staff like that ...
<captmiddy> not sure what 3D desktop is, I have cube on KDE
<captmiddy> I have found that for the most part I am happy with KDE desktop effects when I configure them
<captmiddy> I used to use compiz but found it less than stable with soem applications I used
<AlexZion> yeah probably it is less stable unfortunately ...
<captmiddy> I wanted stable rather than all the glitz that I hardly used and I could get much of what I found 'useful' in kde desktop effects.
<captmiddy> I work on this machine, my boss wouldn't be happy if I kept crashing myself ;-)
<captmiddy> afeijo: so when you log into the shell it works?
<AlexZion> do you have any kind of wlooby windows or the expo effects in KDE effects ?
<afeijo> captmiddy: yes
<captmiddy> AlexZion: there is wobbly windows not sure what expo was
<captmiddy> I haven't used compiz for about 2 years now
<captmiddy> I got tired of running metacity under kde to get it to work
<captmiddy> if I started under kwin then the effects came on to replace the window manager kde would crash on me
<AlexZion> so I should try with KDE effects
<captmiddy> of course that was back in my gentoo days, ubuntu was likely more stable.
<captmiddy> afeijo: it could be the way it is shared, my experience in setting up samba shares is admittedly weak.
<captmiddy> afeijo: it could also be the UMASK setting that Samba is running under
<AlexZion> another question ..., i was running now Kwin as a window manager , but I checked in synaptic , and is not installed , it's normal ?
<captmiddy> but that wold be a bigger issue to track down
<captmiddy> AlexZion: I think kwin is a transition package but I could be wrong.  If you are running compiz it replaces the window manager I think
<captmiddy> at least back when i used it, it did
<captmiddy> you can alway check with ps aux to see if it is running
<AlexZion> right , but in anycase I can switch between Kwin and compiz using Icon Fusion.... and both of them seem to works ...
<captmiddy> kwin is part of kde-window-manager
<captmiddy> the kwin package I think is there because some old packages may depend on it
<AlexZion> so probably it's installed by default even if the package in synaptic seems to be not installed ...
<captmiddy> no what I mean is that the kwin package itself may contain no files at all
<AlexZion> ok , I got it ....
<captmiddy> yea the kwin package only contains documentation
<captmiddy> no programs
<AlexZion> ok I got it ...
<AlexZion> so I'll try with kde effects to see if I can get thesame functionality as before ....
<AlexZion> thank a lot mate , so I'll let you know ....
<yoga> I am using kde 4.3, in the System Setting, Login in Manger, there is no admin mode button, I cannot be able to set auto login.
<captmiddy> 4.3 is missing several things still
<Mamarok> yoga: you need to start it with kdesudo systemsettings
<yoga> Mamarok: I see.
<captmiddy> anyone else seeing an issue when you attempt to install a widget it acts like it has been installed but it never shows up in the widget list to be added to anything?  I just tried to install three different widgets and they aren't available.
<snarkster> good morning
<snarkster> Ive just installed ddrescue and gddrescue from the repository but the command is not found.
<snarkster> anyone else have that issue?
<jose__> hola
<jose__> como activo los efectos de kubuntu
<jose__> ???????????????'
<plane> 三分钟就知道谁是你最爱得人? (98%的准确率)
<plane> 　 心理测试
<plane> 一个很准的心理测试：按下面的步骤一步一步做，不要作弊，否则你的希望会落空（用３分钟完成）发送这个留言的人说：她的愿望在十分钟内变成现实，记住：不要有欺骗行为。这个戏的结果非常有趣，注意：按顺序往下读，不能跳跃地往下读（只要花３分钟，值得一试）首先拿一枝笔和一张纸，当你在作出选择时，如果是人物，保证是你认识
<plane> 的，无论是数字或人物，必须是?#123;第1直觉，每次向下移动一行──记住：不要跳行往下读！
<FloodBotK1> plane: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<shadeslayer> !cn | plane
<ubottu> plane: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<Mehdi> Noob
<shadeslayer> Mehdi: ??
<mackk431> hello I am trying to delete the history of the used documents on kubuntu kde left bottom corner and i must say without success. one item is still there and refuses beeing deleted. any ideas to get rid of it would be appriciated.
<shadeslayer> mackk431: history of kde??
<shadeslayer> mackk431: in recently used?
<shadeslayer> (ignore earlier comment)
<mackk431> the documents who are recently beeing used i mean
<shadeslayer> mackk431: ok,what is the name of the thing not being removed?
<snarkster> so ive gotten my server up, which is great but samba isnt working at all. I think its my netopia router thats causing the issue so Im having to use NFS which isnt bad at all
<Lording> helloooo
<mackk431> it is an url which i opened with konqueror
<shadeslayer> mackk431: ok try deleting the history of konqueror and try again
<mackk431> ok
<shadeslayer> mackk431: did it solve the problem?
<snarkster> if i dd an entire device which contains 2 partitions will i get both partitions?
<mackk431> still trying to find the history in konquerer to delete it
<mackk431> konqueror has no history :)
<shadeslayer> mackk431: go > history
<shadeslayer> mackk431: go where i told you :)
<nikola> Hello. Is Kubuntu better than Ubuntu and why?
<shadeslayer> nikola: kubuntu is just ubuntu with kde
<snarkster> oh wow he is right, there is no clear recent documents on lancelot either.
<nikola> Oh right lol, sorru
<snarkster> its better cause it uses kde. :)
 * Mamarok waves the OT flag....
<shadeslayer> !best | nikola
<ubottu> nikola: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<captmiddy> actually I find ubuntu is better than kubuntu as long as I then install all the kubuntu pieces
 * shadeslayer goes back to reviewing htc diamond 2
<Mamarok> captmiddy: OT, please
<captmiddy> something is odd with the kubuntu installs on laptops that just drives me batty
<mackk431> ok i deleted every history in konqueror i could find  but this strange url still refuses to be deleted in history of kde function
<nikola> captmiddy: WHat?
<shadeslayer> mackk431: ok,is this lancelot or the standard kde kickoff
<mackk431> i dont know :)
<captmiddy> nikola: I wish I knew, I love the kubuntu setup in general but for some reason I just can't get wireless to work on my laptop if I install kubuntu directly
<nikola> Hmm
<shadeslayer> mackk431: did you change anything in the taskbar?
<mackk431> not that i know
<captmiddy> but my desktop is kubuntu all the way.  But as mentioned at the base level it is just kde versus gnome as default desktop environment, and that isn't something that belongs here
<shadeslayer> captmiddy: try it out with 4.3 when it comes out
<captmiddy> shadeslayer: you mean karmic?
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: arora keeps crahing
<shadeslayer> captmiddy: no on jaunty..
<captmiddy> I am running KDE 4.3 B2 now
<mackk431> i pulled some program icons in it to use them as shortcut
<captmiddy> shadeslayer: it is an odd problem, if I install ubuntu then the kubuntu features on top, using just the KDE network stuff everything works
<shadeslayer> mackk431: does right clicking in recent documents and selecting " clear recent documents " not work ?
<captmiddy> if I do it the other way, my wireless will not wok properly
<mackk431> is there a systemlog file somewhere which i could change to get rid of the url
<mackk431> no
<captmiddy> mackk431: there would be a file inside .kde folder
<captmiddy> but deleting that while kde is running may have no effect
<shadeslayer> mackk431: its bount to be in ~/.kde :)
<mackk431> ok
<snarkster> i just put kickoff back on there is no clear function present
<captmiddy> snarkster: when you right click in the recent window you don't get clear recent documents?
<snarkster> ah yes I do, thank youy
<snarkster> you
<Mamarok> mackk431: see in ~/.kde/share/apps/konqueror/
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: where is the recent documents file stored?
<captmiddy> take a look in ~/.kde/share/apps/RecentDocuments
<Mamarok> recent documents?
<shadeslayer> recently used
<Mamarok> shadeslayer: every user related configuration or setting is always stored somewhere in ~/.kde/share/config or ~/.kde/share/apps/
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: ok.. mackk431 look above :)
<Mamarok> shadeslayer: that's not what I understood form his/her question...
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: ok now on to arora,it crashed on loading a site,look at : http://paste.ubuntu.com/203628/
<Mamarok> it's about removing an URL from the konqueror history, or did I miss something?
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: he actually wants to clear his history of recently used
<Mamarok> shadeslayer: so far it never crashed on me, and don't expect miracles, it's only 0.7.0 :)
<mackk431> shadeslayer suggested to delete konqueror history in order to get the history of kde of recently used documents clearable
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: hehe...
<Mamarok> mackk431: what do you want to clear? it's a bit confusing...
<mackk431> cause that was my prob that there is still one url who refuses being deleted
<Mamarok> url in konqueror you mean?
<nikola> What does the Kubuntu CD order contain? (don't try to be funny and say CD haha)
<mackk431> in kde function of recently used documents
<mackk431> in kickstart
 * shunobies is away: Gone away for now
<captmiddy> mackk431: ~/kde/share/apps/RecentDocuments
<captmiddy> err .kde
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: he opened a URL in konqueror and it shows up in recently used,he wants to clear the recently used things
<mackk431> ok still working on it to find that thanks :)
<Mamarok> mackk431: see above :) just remove that document
<shadeslayer> !away > shunobies
<ubottu> shunobies, please see my private message
<Mamarok> or folder to be precise
<snarkster> if you right click on the url in question does it give you the remove menu?
<troyano_> hola a todos
<Mamarok> !es | troyano_
<ubottu> troyano_: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<troyano_> habra alquien con quien platicar
<mackk431> yes it does @snarkstar
<Mamarok> troyano_: English, please :)
<troyano_> de preferencuia que sea chica
<mackk431> but if i use the option it stays there
<snarkster> and if you click remove it does not go away?
<troyano_> ok
<snarkster> intersting
<shadeslayer> ill brb...my mini player plasmoid doesnt play any sound :P
<mackk431> no it refuses being removed
<snarkster> maybe its a live link??
<snarkster> shrug
<snarkster> constantly being updated
<mackk431> i have no browser open firefox is closes and konquerer ist closed so how can it be still active?
<mackk431> is closed
<captmiddy> mackk431: is the file you are talking about appearing at all in ~/.kde/share/apps/RecentDocuments folder? if it is then you should be able to figure out why you can't delete it.  It is possible you opened it as root but it ended up in your home folder.
<snarkster> do a ctrl-esc and bring up the taskmagr
<captmiddy> if you don't own the file it may not clear when you attempt to clear the history
<yoga> exit
<yoga> exit
<mackk431> yes that could be true but what ownes the url file?
<snarkster> root might own it
<snarkster> or another user
<mackk431> i opened taskmanager there is no konqueror process and no firefox process what i usually use to access url pages
<snarkster> so does it appear in your ~/.kde/share/apps/RecentDocuments???
<mackk431> i cant find the ~/.kde/share/apps/RecentDocuments
<Matisse> hi
<Matisse> Is there a good partition tool for kubuntu? qtparted couldn't be found
<snarkster> ok copy that from ~ to s in documents open dolphin right click the address bar and choose edit, then paste that intot he address bar
<mackk431> ok there is no file in ~/.kde/share/apps/RecentDocuments
<mackk431> totally empty
<mackk431> wait there is one hidden ".directory"
<Dragnslcr> !info partitionmanager | Matisse
<ubottu> Matisse: partitionmanager (source: partitionmanager): partition manager for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.0~beta1a-0ubuntu2 (jaunty), package size 527 kB, installed size 1968 kB
<mackk431> isnt that strange? could something managed to hack me?
<Matisse> Dragnslcr, that one is good?
<Dragnslcr> It's worked well for me
<DunkelHeitEngel>  	
<DunkelHeitEngel> any girl will have to talk
<Peace-> yes of course
<Peace-> ...
<DunkelHeitEngel> ok ...
<DunkelHeitEngel> 	
<DunkelHeitEngel> what is your name
<DunkelHeitEngel> peace
<DunkelHeitEngel> ?
<plane> any people could speak english?
<Dragnslcr> plane- just about everyone in here
<Matisse> Dragnslcr, only allows me to build partitions with 4gb... thats not much :)
<plane> i realize , it's hard to learn to use the linux
<Matisse> DunkelHeitEngel, go to #de
<Dragnslcr> Matisse- something wrong on your system, then. It handled my 500 GB disk just fine
<plane> who can be my teacher or my shifu , i'm a chinese
<DunkelHeitEngel> I think it is very easy
<plane> so can you be my teacher ? DunkelHeitEngel
<DunkelHeitEngel>  	
<DunkelHeitEngel> I think it is very easy
<DunkelHeitEngel> use linux
<FloodBotK1> DunkelHeitEngel: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Matisse> plane, whats shifu?
<Dragnslcr> plane- if you have a question, ask it, and someone will try to answer it for you
<plane> a teacher like a friend
<Matisse> go away darkangel-labertasche
<plane> in chinese language
<DunkelHeitEngel> 	
<DunkelHeitEngel> art of china
<plane> easy ? i need to learn so much ,i can't know how to start
<Matisse> plane, dont listen to that guy
<plane> OK,i see
<Dragnslcr> plane- the Kubuntu web site would be a good place to start
<captmiddy> plane: it would probably be easier to learn linux with someone who also speaks chinese or the language barrier may also become a hinderance.
<plane> it's hard to find a person who also speaks chinese to teacher me . nobody wants to teach me .
<Pici> !zh | perhaps
<ubottu> perhaps: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<plane> And........I'm just a 16-year-boy
<Matisse> Dragnslcr, the program is badly programmed. the 4 gb is from the fat16 which is automatically selected. I made a 4gb ext3 partition and then changed the size... well. seems to be working
<Dragnslcr> I dunno, I don't remember having that problem last time I used it
<Matisse> Dragnslcr, do you know the version you used? mine is 1.0.0~beta1a-0ubuntu2
<plane> SEE. nobody wants to talk to me
<plane> again
<Dragnslcr> plane- because this is a support channel, and you haven't asked a question
<Matisse> thats what I wanted to say also
<plane> but i asked for a teacher
<Dragnslcr> Matisse- I thought it was alpha2, but let me check. For some reason, it takes 5 minutes to start up (dunno if it has to do with the 4 large disks I have)
<Dragnslcr> plane- I meant you haven't asked a specific question
<Matisse> plane, everyone will teach you, but nobody will be your teacher
<Matisse> in this channel
<Dragnslcr> plane- this channel is for answering questions and helping people solve problems. If you just want general reading, start with the Kubuntu web site
<plane> OK.OK. i almost don't know how to install tings in linux
<plane> who can help me
<Dragnslcr> plane- the program is KPackageKit
<Dragnslcr> In the old-style menu, it's under System. Not sure where it is in the new menu
<Matisse> plane, if theres a search field in the menu, just type the name of the program there
<Yanick_> hi, I just upgraded my kubuntu distro with the latest KDE, and... where is the printer manager?
<Yanick_> it's not there anymore
<Dragnslcr> Matisse- I have beta1 now. When I try to create a new partition, the default file system is ext2 (probably should be ext3, but eh)
<Dragnslcr> Yanick_- what version of KDE?
<Yanick_> Dragnslcr, hmm.... 4.3 beta 2
<Dragnslcr> Yanick_- dunno then. Could try asking #ubuntu+1
<Dragnslcr> plane- Applications -> System -> Software Management
<Yanick_> heh it's not a gnome related question so I doubt they'll have the answer
<Yanick_> I'll try though
<plane> OK . i'll try it ,thank you all guys
<plane> it's 24:00 o'clock in china and i'll go for sleep .bye~
<Matisse> bye
<Yanick_> china is exactly on the other side of the world to me :)
<Yanick_> it's noon and I'm going to eat
<Dragnslcr> Is there any way to try to rush a package through the Ubuntu devs? Somewhat important patch for Kopete got committed today
<captmiddy> what does it patch?
<Dragnslcr> captmiddy- Yahoo changing their protocol
<captmiddy> it is likely that you would have to wait on the next kde beta and backports would likely take a while from what I have seen, if it was a security fix it would probably be easier.
<Tm_T> Dragnslcr: file a bug
<Dragnslcr> I'm sure there's already a dozen bugs filed
<Tm_T> Dragnslcr: then make sure there is comment saying there's a patch in svn (;)
<Dragnslcr> captmiddy- unfortunately, it's not a security issue, it just completely breaks the Yahoo functionality
<Tm_T> Dragnslcr: with revision numbers and all
<Dragnslcr> Wow, maybe there isn't a bug in Launchpad
<jimmy_> hello?
<spherical> help
<Matisse> press F1
 * spherical lost
<ikonia> what's the problem
<spherical> <-new
<Matisse> f1 isnt working
<ikonia> spherical: ok, so what's the problem
<spherical> konversation handbook wont launch...
<Matisse> as I said :)
<Matisse> spherical, whats the real problem?
<spherical> no problem
<ikonia> Matisse: what do you expect F1 to do ?
<spherical> just didnt know tihs was a chat window
<Matisse> ikonia, why you're asking?
<ikonia> Matisse: because you said it's not working - so what do you expect it to do
<spherical> there a way to check for updates for this thing?
<Dragnslcr> Tm_T- guess there is already a bug report- https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kopete/+bug/391763. I just posted a comment with a link to the Kopete bug report that includes a message about the fix
<ikonia> spherical: it will alert you when updates become available
<Tm_T> Dragnslcr: thanks
<spherical> sweet thanks
<Matisse> ikonia, it was a trialog with you and spherical ...
<ikonia> Matisse: ok - so you where just making pointless comments, ok
<spherical> so im guessing the big list on the right is a list of all the available channels?
<ikonia> spherical: list of users in the channel normally depending on your client
<spherical> oh ok
<commander_> hello
<Mamarok> hi
<azreih123> what is the name of the GUI for managing users and groups for kubuntu?
 * yakubgrant waves
<yakubgrant> Hello everyone
<spherical> hey
<yakubgrant> does anyone know of a way to stop the Live Cd from checking the file systems on boot?
<azreih123> I need to add a user to a group and I don't know how to do it without the gui...lol  but I can't find the package
<ikonia> usermod
<azreih123> thanks a ton!
<yakubgrant> I think it may be checking for swap
<liveoutloud2day> video upside down in kopete running kubuntu 9.04 any ideas?
<commander_> i need help
<coz_> hey guys I set the panel to  hide but now it doesnt show   kde4
<coz_> I just get a thin 2 pixel blue line
<coz_> anyway to reset this?
<yakubgrant> coz_: you have no KDE4 ?
<yakubgrant> No desktop at all ?
<coz_> yakubgrant,  I have a desktop but the panel doesnt show after setting to hide
<coz_> let me restart x
<alexandr_> Всем привет, кто-нить может ответить на пару вопросов по КДЕ?
<Novice> anyone ever put linux on an xbox?
<yakubgrant> Novice: Yes I'm pretty sure someone has
<commander_> hello
<yakubgrant> hi
 * BluesKaj gulps cranberry juice
<yakubgrant> !hi | commander_
<ubottu> commander_: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<mgroman> Hi, how do you echo something to stdout(or stderr) and a text file in one command ?
<mgroman> !help
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #kubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<yakubgrant> mgroman: tee
<kaddi> hi, anyone familiar with dropbox in here? I installed it a while back for a friend of mine, I uninstalled it soon afterwards. (or so I thought) however, it is still present. Eg if I select "open download location" for a download I made with FF this will automatically launch dropbox. How can I get this to stop?
<warren_> so how can you tell what video driver you are currently using?
<shyke2a> dropbox is simple
<shyke2a> but I don't understand what do you want to do?
<warren_> it drives me crazy that they removed all the stuff in the X11 conf file
<kaddi> shyke2a: so how can I get rid of it? all I have is the icon in systemtray.. and when I click on that it only lets me create an icon, not uninstall it
<warren_> all i want to know is what video driver kubuntu is using
<kaddi> sry ... all it lets me create is an account. I can't uninstall it.. don't know how I manage to misspell account into icon XD
<shyke2a> o ok, I really don't know, did u try "dropbox" on console?
<kaddi> shyke2a:  it says "command not found"
<shyke2a> I am sorry I only got dropbox on windows I didn't try it on linux
<afeijo> where is the apache log files?
<peabody> I have sound in amarok, but I get nothing from flash. wtf
<ayiden> I am using Kubuntu 9.04 persistantly on a usb stick. How do I change the Computer Name?
<yakubgrant__> ayiden: /etc/hostname
<ayiden> Thank You.
<BluesKaj> !fstab
<ubottu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<pcfreak_> Hi, habe hier 4 zurückgehaltene Pakete (vmtl. das kernel update auf 2.6.28.11.25) wie kriege ich die drauf?
<kaddi> pcfreak: hier gibts nur support auf englisch. für deutsche hilfe bitte nach #kubuntu-de gehen
<pcfreak_> Hi, I have for updates that are on hold (looks like kernel update auf 2.6.28.11.25). How to install them?
<pcfreak_> thanks kaddi
<pcfreak_> ahh got it I have to make dist-upgrade. why this happens on 9.04 installed from original disk?
<BluesKaj> "ntfs device is listed in fstab , refusing to mount", line 9 in /etc/fstab is bad , mount: can't find /dev/sda1 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab"... an update just buggered my windows partition access
<shadeslayer> anyone with a problem?
<kaddi> is there an easy way to figure out the packages belonging to an executable. Eg I have dropbox, but apt-cache search dropbox doesn't reveal anything. How do I find the package from dropbox?
<shadeslayer> kaddi: i think dpkg -s /usr/bin should show that
<pr1zrak> hi, can you help me?
<shadeslayer> pr1zrak: state the problem please
<pr1zrak> how i can compile Makefile.in?
<pr1zrak> what command :(
<shadeslayer> !compile | pr1zrak
<ubottu> pr1zrak: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<pr1zrak> i try install nsca_auth
<pr1zrak> po russki govorit kto?
<shadeslayer> pr1zrak: suh..what?
<shadeslayer> *uh
<Pici> !ru | pr1zrak
<ubottu> pr1zrak: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<pr1zrak> i need install NSCA, but in install folder NSCA exists Makefile.in, Makefile.am
<pr1zrak> how i can install it?
<pcfreak_> I can not get quassel to display white on black instead of black on white. I am confused
<shadeslayer> pr1zrak: sudo apt-get install nsca
<pr1zrak> already installed
<pr1zrak> but i dont have nsca_auth in /usr/sbin
<shadeslayer> pr1zrak: ok do dpkg -s /usr/bin/nsca_auth
<Dragnslcr> pcfreak_- I know it's possible, because I had it for a while. Fortunately there are new Konversation packages, so I haven't used Quassel in a while
<pcfreak_> Dragnslcr: should go back to konversation
<shadeslayer> pr1zrak: what was the output
<kaddi> honestly, this sing is driving me insane. XD there is n dropbox executable in usr/bin, bin or anywhere else. I deleted all folders containing the word dropbox and this thing still manages to get started when I open a folder. :/ Any ideas where to look for that executable or how to stop dropbox from starting with dolphin=
<kaddi> *thing, and *?
<shadeslayer> kaddi: try reinstall openbox and removing with --purge remove
<shadeslayer> +to
<kaddi> shadeslayer: I can't find the package for dropbox in the reps, openbox is a windowmanager apparently. Otherwise I would have tried that already
<shadeslayer> kaddi: bah..too bad...ive run out of options
<kaddi> me too .. a long time ago.. nothing left to do, but throw the PC out of the window ;)
<shadeslayer> kaddi: or do a reinstall
<kaddi> na, I won't be beaten by a stupid application.. there must be a way to remove this thing
<shadeslayer> kaddi: google around..im out of options :)
<picketfences> My wireless worked this morning, but after shutting down the computer for an hour, then coming back, wireless isn't working at all. I'm connected through the Ethernet at the moment. What would have caused this?
<shadeslayer> picketfences: ok can you get the wifi card up?
<shadeslayer> as in up and scanning for networks ?
<picketfences> Yes. Doing ifconfig shows the wlan0 and wmaster0 both Up, Broadcasing, and Running.
<shadeslayer> picketfences: what kind of authentication? i think WPA doesnt work atm
<picketfences> I believe it is WEP
<picketfences> It has worked fine for the past month with no problems, though.
<shadeslayer> !wifi | picketfences
<ubottu> picketfences: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<suman> any avid user of amarok??
<picketfences> shadeslayer: Thank you, I will look through this and come back if I still have any problems.
<gob> i accidentally deleted the system clock on the taskbar, how do i get it back?
<shadeslayer> gob: right click taskbar > add widgets > clock
<shadeslayer> gob: better : right click taskbar > panel options > add widgets
<gob> ah
<gob> thank you very much
<gob> worked
<suman> is there a client equivalent to itunes for kubuntu?
<rjune_wrk> amarok is probably the closest
<shadeslayer> suman: for basically transferring songs to your iPod?
<shadeslayer> !ipod | suman
<ubottu> suman: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<bjb1959_> you could use banshee although it uses mono which some people have problems with since it is patent encumbered but it works pretty well with ipods
<shadeslayer> yeah..banshee is very good at handling ipods
<mackk431> hey I had this kickstart "recent document" open problem
<shadeslayer> mackk431: yes...
<mackk431> after 4 reboots it disapeared suddenly and i have no explanation why :(
<shadeslayer> mackk431: wow....
<mackk431> :)
<bjb1959_> I have a strange issue. firefox gives me an error everytime I try to start it that it is already running and I have to killall to get it to work. gcstar also starts movies in smplayer without sound. both programs work fine if I log in using gnome but not kde 4.2.3 any ideas?
<suman> shadeslayer: that is rite
<shadeslayer> mackk431: i think it might be a kbuildsycoca thing since it refreshes the kde cache
<suman> ubottu: thanks will check it out
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<mackk431> the more i learn linux the more i dont understand
<mackk431> its like a square function
<suman> mackk431: lol... linux is pretty cool
<kaddi> bjb1959_: I've got the same problem with FF, all I've gotten is that Flash will make FF linger on long after it has actually been closed. However this also happens when I don't open flashsites to me. So far there seems to be no fix
<mackk431> yes thats true
<shadeslayer> mackk431: hehe....kbuildsycoca is the program which refreshes KDE cache , basically thumbnails and such
<mackk431> ok thanks i will learn about kbuildsycoca
<shadeslayer> mackk431: see man kbuildsycoca
<shadeslayer> mackk431: also man kbuildsycoca4 :)
<picketfences> shadeslayer: Even though the website was for PCMCIA wireless cards, I read through it anyway. I was not able to find anything that mentioned why Network Manager could not see the router.
<picketfences> shadeslayer: I even tried the madwifi driver, and that didn't help.
<shadeslayer> picketfences: ok,open a console and type iwlist scan and see if it show your router
<picketfences> shadeslayer: For wlan0 No scan results
<picketfences> All others say Interface does not support scanning
<shadeslayer> picketfences: hmm...that probably means : A) the card is not functioning ( probability == low ) or B)a problem in the router
<shadeslayer> picketfences: one sec
<shadeslayer> picketfences: did you try wicd
<shadeslayer> !wicd | picketfences
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wicd
<shadeslayer> !info wicd | picketfences
<ubottu> picketfences: wicd (source: wicd): wired and wireless network manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.5.9-2 (jaunty), package size 247 kB, installed size 1860 kB
<picketfences> shadeslayer: I don't think so. It doesn't look familiar. Hang on and I will try it.
<picketfences> shadeslayer: If I install it now, will it kill my ethernet before it is up and running?
<suman> i just installed banshee.... and i get the error "DBus is not available"... any clues??
<shadeslayer> picketfences: probably...but you can bring it up with ifconfig
<picketfences> shadeslayer: How do I run wicd? And will it show an applet icon?
<picketfences> shadeslayer: Scratch that.
<shadeslayer> picketfences: picketfences https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WICD
<picketfences> shadeslayer: I found the Wicd Manager, and even it says no wireless connections available.
<BluesKaj> wicd  will show up in the kicker under internet , once you install it
<suman> nobody's used bansheee or got the error??
<shadeslayer> suman: i used it about a week ago..no such error
<shadeslayer> picketfences: i think there is some problem with the drivers or the router
<suman> shadeslayer: alrite.... i guess god hates me..
<shadeslayer> suman: try amarok..
<BluesKaj> picketfences, click on preferences in wicd manager and type wlan0 in the wireless box
<picketfences> BluesKaj: It has wlan0 listed there already.
<yoga> How do I execute a shell command in Alt+F2 ?
<shadeslayer> yoga: just type it
<shadeslayer> BluesKaj: ive already tried with iwlist scan as well.....
<yoga> shadeslayer: it will use my PATH?
<suman> shadeslayer: i have amarok.. can we download podcasts using amarok??
<shadeslayer> yoga: path?? what command are you trying to execute?
<BluesKaj> picketfences, in the advanced tab choose wext
<shadeslayer> suman: i think so
<shadeslayer> suman: lemme check
<picketfences> BluesKaj: Already selected
<suman> shadeslayer: alrite... i am trying too.
<picketfences> Might I need to reboot in order to get Wicd working?
<shadeslayer> suman: see the internet tab on the left?
<shadeslayer> suman: theres " Podcast Directory " there :)
<yoga> shadeslayer: I create a shell script in my path to invoke netbeans.
<shadeslayer> yoga: by default it uses you home folder i think... just run the command what you would run in a terminal
<shadeslayer> *your
<suman> shadeslayer: i dont have the internet tab.. what version are you running?
<picketfences> BluesKaj: I will go ahead and reboot. I will be back to let you know if it works or not.
<shadeslayer> suman: its on the far left...version 2.1.1
<suman> i am running the on that comes with ubuntu hardy..1.4.9
<suman> need to upgrade
<shadeslayer> suman: what!! what version of ubuntu?
<shadeslayer> whoops..
<shadeslayer> suman: i have 2.1.1 and it has podcasts...i suggest you upgrade to 9.04
<shadeslayer> ill brb
<suman> i installed kubuntu 9.04 but got some problem with my graphics card
<suman> the xorg process was using upto 60% cpu
<yoga> shadeslayer: I have to type in the hold path.
<shadeslayer> suman: intel card?
<suman> shadeslayer: yeah rite..
<shadeslayer> suman: too bad..try 8.10 with amarok 2.1...
<shadeslayer> yoga: you mean whole path?? yes...use ~ for /home/$USER/
<suman> ubuntu 8.04 doesnot support amarok 2.1???
<suman> shadeslayer: i want to upgrade.. but i was skeptical after the last upgrade....
<picketfences> BluesKaj & shadeslayer:: I don't know what the difference is, but Wicd connected right up after I entered the WEP key. I am connected wirelessly now. Thank you both for your assistance.
<suman> shadeslayer: i use this notebook for work so cant fool around with as much as i would have liked to
<shadeslayer> suman: use a live cd to do a clean install.a clean install always helps
<shadeslayer> picketfences: glad we could help :)
<kaddi_> I have another problem: Whenever I select "open containing folder" for a download in firefox the folder is opened with nautilus instead of dolphin. I checked the inode/directory setting, it is set to dolphin and I added config-entries for externalfiles in FF to open with dolphin. both did not resolve the problem
<shadeslayer> kaddi_: what about default applications?? (opening nautilus also draws your background so once you open it,your memory usage increases even after you close it )
<suman> shadeslayer: alrite... although i did a clean install to jaunty last week..
<shadeslayer> suman: you should have read the release notes..
<suman> shadeslayer: will look around and probably upgrade to 8.10 if there are not much issues..
<suman> shadeslayer: i should have... my bad...
<shadeslayer> suman: 8.10 was quite stable
<brandon> can anyone help me i'm using kopete to use my yahoo account it is now showing error 10 connection actively refused, i had some advice from annother person here a couple days ago to change the server which helped for 2 days then it started again any help would be appreciated
<shadeslayer> !yahoo | brandon
<ubottu> brandon: At the moment there are many pidgin users experiencing problems connecting to Yahoo IM, you can try changing your paging server to cs101.msg.mud.yahoo.com and see if that helps.
<suman> shadeslayer: that is cool....
<kaddi_> shadeslayer: thanks for bearing with my many stupid problems. :D Default application for file is dolphin. I don't have one for directory. do you think I should create one?
<brandon> the paging server of cs101.msg.mud.yahoo.com is what i did a couple days ago that did help but now it is refusing connection too
<shadeslayer> brandon: no other help available..sorry..use the latest version of pidgin if necessary
<brandon> ok thanx
<shadeslayer> kaddi_: run kbuildsyscoca4 in a terminal
<shadeslayer> kaddi_: it will refresh the system config cache...and hopefully set dolphin to the file manager
<shadeslayer> kaddi_: this is the reason i ditched gnome...it messed up my KDE
<kaddi_> hehe "man" to the rescue I was just checking what it does ;)
<shadeslayer> :)
<kaddi_> didn't help though :(
<bjb1959_> kaddi, sorry. I am at work and had to take another call. but I have determined it's a kde 4 issue just not sure what the issue would be
<bjb1959_> kaddi, this is about the ff issue
<shadeslayer> bjb1959_: did you check for bugs?
<shadeslayer> kaddi_: no idea...
<suman> what is the best way to upgrade from kubuntu 8.04 to 8.10...  not going the clean install way though...
<shadeslayer> suman: do you have a stable and fast internet connection?
<suman> yes i do..
<shadeslayer> suman: stable power supply?
<suman> shadeslayer: yup...
<shadeslayer> !upgrade | suman
<ubottu> suman: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - To upgrade to Jaunty (9.04) directly from Hardy (8.04) see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/JauntyUpgrades/Kubuntu/8.04 - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<suman> shadeslayer: what was that??
<bjb1959_> I tried but couldn't find anything specific. just people talking about deleting the .parentlock file etc. the only work around I found was creating a script that runs killall firefox first and then the program
<shadeslayer> suman: if you didnt have a stable connection i would have advised a alternate CD...which has a upgrade script..
<Mamarok> suman: that was a bot message with instructions for you
<suman> shadeslayer: alrite..cool... thanks..... i will use the internet...
<suman> Mamarok: duh-uh me...  thanks..
<Mamarok> suman: no problem :)
<oiner> hi
<oiner> http://www.kdedevelopers.org/node/3942
<oiner> could anyone helpmeout on this topic ?
<oiner> i cant get my system fixed :S
<shadeslayer> suman: just be sure you dont upgrade to 9.04
<commander__> i just loaded up kubuntu and they gave me updates but it 's sooo slow.why?
<Mamarok> commander__: what is slow, the updating?
<commander__> yeah!
<Mamarok> commander__: that depends on your internet connection and the mirror you are using
<commander__> well i'm @ a public library til my home hi speed internet service is back on
<commander__>  but it still shouldn't be this slow
<Mamarok> commander__: I can't tell, but a public library is not the right place for speedy updates, those are shared lines
<Mamarok> so the more user, the slower
<commander__> yeah i know now
<lorenzo> ciao ragazzi non mi funziona la scheda wireless del portatile
<sebastien> Bonsoir
<sebastien> hello
<syke> should I report KDE 4.3 beta 2 issues into launchpad? that's where the "report a bug" menu item is taking me
<Mamarok> syke: yes, they should link back to bugzilla
<luisc9> jajajajajajaja
<syke> mamarok: ok, cool
<luis_> ei guys i have 1 java problem
<luis_> i already installe sun java 6, but i try opening this page: http://www.runescape.com/p=kKmok3kJqOeN6D3mDdihco3oPeYN2KFy6W5--vZUbNA/game.ws?j=1
<luis_> and says java is missing, :S
<suman> is there a chm viewer for kde??
<Peace-> luis_: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-restricted-extras
<tomsdale> Has anyone midi sound on the headphones working?
<Walzmyn> I just fired my  computer up and it is running slow as freaking Christmas
<tomsdale> how does the midi out get routed to the soundcard - there are no settings concerning midi in KMix
<tomsdale> I hear something when I play a midi sound in my headphon but it's almost not audible.
<harjot> plaese could some1 tell me what is the kubuntu equivalent of these two files
<harjot>    d         /etc/gdm/Init/Default
<harjot>  h         /etc/gdm/PreSession/Default
<harjot> ignore the d & h
<harjot> no1 knows????? *sigh * plz help
<harjot> PPL INSTEAD OF KEEPING THIS SILENCE, PLZ WILL U TELL ME U DONT KNOW!?!?!?!?!?
<waltzingalong> harjot: not exactly the best way to go about getting help
<harjot> i know
<harjot> just want to see hu will reply\
<waltzingalong> besides some of us joined after you apparently described the problem
<harjot> ok plz can i describe 2 u again??
<harjot> ignore the d & h
<harjot> plaese could some1 tell me what is the kubuntu equivalent of these two files
<harjot>  h         /etc/gdm/PreSession/Default
<harjot>    d         /etc/gdm/Init/Default
<harjot> any1???
<waltzingalong> harjot: i do not know. maybe someone in kde would know
<harjot> kde is that a server on irc???
<Guest96554> hi, can you help me to install driver for my wifi card TL-WN610G?
<Peppinho> hi, can you help me to install driver for my wifi card TL-WN610G?
<waltzingalong> harjot: the channel yeah /join #kde
<harjot> really\
<harjot> and what do they talk aabout there??
<harjot> just kde stuff?
<waltzingalong> harjot: well the files you mentioned are both under /etc/gdm; gdm is the gnome display manager; the kubuntu equivalent is kde kdm
<harjot> i know but i will ask them ty 4 ur help
<luis_> Peace-: i cant still enter in the runescape javagame
<Peppinho> does anyone know how install driver for a wifi card?
<luis_> "java not installed in ur pc"
<xisco> mallorca
<xisco> Mediterraneo
<tomsdale> ok - regarding my midid - I don't have sound on my headphones at all
<tomsdale> I'm using pulse audio - how can this happen. I thought it's the hardware that routes detects whether a headphone is plugged in or not
<harjot> Peppinho:  which driver card???
<Walzmyn> when i just rebooted, I got a "fail" on loading the AppArmor module - is this something I should be worried about?
<Peppinho> harjot: TP-link WN610G
<harjot> Peppinho: let me see
<Peppinho> harjot: ok, thanks.. i'll be waiting 4u
<Peace-> Peppinho: ?
<Peace-> Peppinho: internal wifi ? or usb?
<harjot> Peppinho:  atheros or tp-link (im confusED)
<Peppinho> harjot: it uses atheros chip but it's tp-link brand
<Peppinho> harjot: it is pmci
<Peace-> lspcmcia
<harjot> Peppinho: ar5212??
<Peppinho> harjot: where can I see it?
<harjot> nvm
<Peppinho> harjot: can you help me?
<harjot> Peppinho: tried madwifi yet???
<harjot> Peppinho: since it is atheros chipset
<Peppinho> harjot: well I try to explain you my problem
<dhq> is kde4 better and stable like kde3
<Peace-> !
<Peppinho> harjot: the card seems work but I want to use kismet, do u know it?
<Peace-> dhq: well wait for kde 4.3
<Peppinho> harjot: well, before launching it it's necessary to set kismet.conf
<Peace-> dhq: july (end)
<Peppinho> harjot: and it requires to set the SOURCE
<Peppinho> harjot: well, I'm not able to set it
<Peppinho> harjot: :(
<dhq> Peace-: i was thinking of upgrading to jaunty
<dhq> is it worth it
<harjot> Peppinho: well i use atheros and so far things like injection to card dont work very well (aircrack-ng]
<Walzmyn> dhq kde4 is much better than when first released
<harjot> Peppinho: ur card name [source] i would imagine be set to ath0
<harjot> let me install kismet and try
<harjot> installed!!!
<Peppinho> harjot: well can I write you the answer of "sudo kismet" command?
<harjot> ok i just got error too
<harjot> use pastbin
<harjot> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<harjot> Peppinho: done yet?????????????????///?????????????????
<Peppinho> harjot: here http://pastebin.com/m5d35641d
<Peppinho> harjot:  and here the kismet.conf sudo gedit /etc/kismet/kismet.conf &
<Peppinho> harjot: did you see it?
<harjot> Peppinho: my problemo is very similar
<Walzmyn> this is maddening, why is my computer so slow?
<Peppinho> ah ok
<Peppinho> harjot: so can we try to solve it?
<harjot> Peppinho: ok
<Peppinho> I changed souce=none,none,addme with this one
<Peppinho> harjot: source=MadWifi-ng ,wifi0,Atheros
<Peppinho> harjot: but no solved
<harjot> Peppinho: ur error sugggests that u have madwifi drivers but did u change kismet.conf???
<harjot> mine says
<harjot> oops soz 1 sec
<Peppinho> harjot: yes, I changes kismet.conf I read it in a wiki
<harjot> Peppinho: wat do i put as source type???
<Peppinho> harjot: well, source type? Where? I cannot find it
<harjot> in kismet.conf
<harjot> source=sourcetype,wifi0,atheros
<zidagar> hello guys
<Peppinho> harjot: ok, I wrote the drivers and in detail, in my case: MadWifi-ng
<Peppinho> harjot: I send you my kismet.conf
<Peppinho> harjot: http://pastebin.com/m7a23c37f
<harjot> ok
<harjot> Peppinho: how old r u??? im 12
<harjot> Peppinho: because
<Peppinho> harjot: eh? wow I'm 29
<Peppinho> harjot: you are so young....
<harjot> Peppinho: the con f u gave me shows -no offence- that urs isnt configed propelry
<harjot> Peppinho: do u read the times???
<Peppinho> harjot: so? Do you know how can I config it?
<Peppinho> harjot: no why?
<Peppinho> harjot: I'm italian
<harjot> nvm
<Peppinho> harjot: are u american?
<harjot> heard of the spelling beee? uk >??
<harjot> english [indian[sikh]]
<Peppinho> sikh????????????????
<Peppinho> harjot: what is that?
<harjot> Peppinho: didnt they teach u r.s / r.e??? it is the 5th largest religion in the work
<harjot> Peppinho: Im A HACKER [YES THATS TRUE] BUT I SOLVED UR PROBLEMO
<harjot> works 4 me yeah
<Peppinho> harjot: well probably in italy we know your religion using a different name
<harjot> sikhism???
<waltzingalong> Peppinho: harjot: #kubuntu-offtopic for general banter please
<Peppinho> harjot: :-)
<harjot> ok
<harjot> Peppinho: done ur problem
<harjot> Peppinho: Im A HACKER [YES THATS TRUE] BUT I SOLVED UR PROBLEMO
<Peppinho> harjot: did u solve my problem?
<Peppinho> harjot: really?
<harjot> YES I SWEAR NATIONAL NEWS 12 YEAR OLD BOY SOLVES 29 YEAR OLD PERSONS PROBLOEM
<Walzmyn> harjot: don't shout
<harjot> ok
<Peppinho> harjot: are u there?
<harjot> Peppinho: yeas
<harjot> Peppinho: right
<harjot> now for the grizzly bit
<Peppinho> harjot: and what have I to do?
<harjot> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<harjot> i show u
<Peppinho> harjot: I'm waiting for it :-)
<yoga2> The icon of the Restart Button is missing in the Leave pane of the Application Launcher, how do I fix it?
<waltzingalong> yoga2: using kde 4.2.90 (4.3beta2) with the oxygen icon set? yeah same here
<harjot> Peppinho: http://paste.ubuntu.com/203803/
<yoga2> waltzingalong: How do you set the icon?
<waltzingalong> yoga2: it also appears with a question mark for me as well
<harjot> Peppinho: make sure u delete the part upto source
<Walzmyn> yeah, icon's missing for me too
<Peppinho> harjot: do you mean I have to change the first 20 rows with yours?
<yoga2> Walzmyn: are you using kde 4.3?
<harjot> do that
<Walzmyn> yoga2: yes
<harjot> Peppinho: do that
<sfears> i'm having an issue with the desktop recovering after i return from a shell prompt.  the cursor is active but i only have a black screen.  It seems to be a compiz issue, no issues while running metacity.  can anyone help
<harjot> Peppinho: or find the changes in my version and edit urs
<Peppinho> harjot: wow wow wow it works... great! But how did you do?
<Peppinho> harjot: are you sure you are 12?
<Peppinho> harjot: I'm feel myself so stupid
<Peppinho> harjot: :-)
<waltzingalong> Peppinho: we all learned it somewhere else
<Walzmyn> Peppinho: don't inflate his ego anymore :)
<yoga2> Walzmyn: Did you fix it?
<Walzmyn> yoga2: wasnt bothering me. I figured it'd get fixed when 4.3 went live
<waltzingalong> yoga2: could check for reported bugs, try out branched 4.3 (tagged rc) or wait for the next wave of binaries
<Peppinho> Walzmyn: well, but she/he was great!
<Peppinho> harjot: thanks very very much my friend
<Peppinho> harjot: I hope to chat with you one more time :-)
<mojo_risin> hi. akregator has started using 100% cpu and hangs; any idea on how to investigate this issue further?
<lovre> hi all
<luis_> ei guys i have 1 java problem
<luis_> i already installe sun java 6, but i try opening this page: http://www.runescape.com/p=kKmok3kJqOeN6D3mDdihco3oPeYN2KFy6W5--vZUbNA/game.ws?j=1
<luis_> and says java is missing, :S
<lovre> i am wondering about Kmail, i have 3 identities, and when i go to New mail, i cant choose what identity i want to use to send the mail. I have 3 emails and i would like to control from what mail account i am sending the mail. ?
<harjot> pepino???
<harjot> gone.
<luis_> I have the runescape page: http://www.runescape.com/game.ws?j=1 but i cant open it because it says i dont have java, but i have already installe sun java 6 in kubuntu :S
<luis_> i also installed the restricted extras, but nothing
<bla_> what is a good C compiler
<luis_> I have the runescape page: http://www.runescape.com/game.ws?j=1 but i cant open it because it says i dont have java, but i have already installe sun java 6 in kubuntu :S
<luis_> i also installed the restricted extras, but nothing
<FloodBotK1> luis_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<SSJ_GZ> bla_: gcc
<bla_> thanks
<SSJ_GZ> np
<luis_> I have the runescape page: http://www.runescape.com/game.ws?j=1 but i cant open it because it says i dont have java, but i have already installe sun java 6 in kubuntu :S
<luis_> i also installed the restricted extras, but nothing
<FloodBotK1> luis_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<luis_> MMM??
<luis_> lmao ignoramus is not here, thats why i dont got my answer :S
<luis_> i will come when he is here, meanwhile i will go play runescape in vista lol bye
<GnuSeb> Let's be honest here though, if you know the answer is because you have already voluntarily looked for it unrecquiredly and if you're in this chat you're either to get help or to help voluntarily and without charge, so, is there an application I can convert different audio formats to AAC ?
#kubuntu 2009-06-26
<Dragnslcr> GnuSeb- no idea what the point of the first 3/4 of your sentence is, but the first thing I would look at for converting audio formats is mencoder
<Dragnslcr> !info mencoder | GnuSeb
<ubottu> GnuSeb: mencoder (source: mplayer): MPlayer's Movie Encoder. In component multiverse, is extra. Version 2:1.0~rc2-0ubuntu19 (jaunty), package size 3682 kB, installed size 8540 kB
<GnuSeb> sudo apt-get isntall mencoder?
<GnuSeb> install*
<rythan> Is there a fix for Kopete's Yahoo plugin for v0.70.2?
<gunslinger_> i can't use my yahoo
<gunslinger_> please
<gunslinger_> help
<dev_null_> is there a cli command to reset the dns cache for kubuntu
<gunslinger_> me
<FloodBotK1> gunslinger_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<rythan> You are not the only one
<bazhang> !yahoo
<ubottu> At the moment there are many pidgin users experiencing problems connecting to Yahoo IM, you can try changing your paging server to cs101.msg.mud.yahoo.com and see if that helps.
<gunslinger_> ok
<rythan> bazhang I heard that no longer worked
<bazhang> rythan, check topic in #pidgin
<rythan> I use kopete
<Dragnslcr> rythan- a fix got committed today. I already added a comment to the Ubuntu bug report about it, so hopefully a new package will get pushed through quickly
<rythan> Hope so :) cs101.msg.mud.yahoo.com is activing refusing connections
<Dragnslcr> Yeah, I think the last few servers got "upgraded" a couple days ago
<rythan> Dragnslcr: Ah makes sense
<rythan> So Michael Jackson is dead
<bazhang> !ot
<ubottu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<rythan> Great topic police
<rythan> sad
<bobito> Hey, I recently installed IPBlock on my computer, only to find that my comp is trying to access Tons of arbitrary IPs, ranging from universities to Paypal.  Is there any reason kubuntu does this, or at least a way I can figure out what process is trying to contact which ip?
<Matisse> !mp3
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<bobito> can anybody hear me?
<kaddi> bobito: try netstat -p in your konsole, it'll show all open connections with the program that has established the connection
<robinr> bobito: what protocols?
<Matisse> bobito, no
<sp0ckk> Is there a kwin dev package?
<bazhang> bobito, using kubuntu or ubuntu
<bobito> I've got both installed, right now I'm running via the gnome gui
<bazhang> your question was answered in #ubuntu
<bobito> bazhang: yea, at the same time too : )
<kaddi> what was the answer? *curious*
<bazhang> same as yours kaddi
<kaddi> bazhang: thanks :) thought there might be a better solution. ;)
<bobito> Not to be a nag, but netstat -p gives me a list of pid and file names longer than will list on the screen, and no ips listed
<bobito> I don't really know what to do with that, and the man isn't helping yet
<bobito> output: http://pastebin.com/m340b7f0
<kaddi> try 'netstat -p | grep "tcp"' to only list tcp connections or 'netstat -p|less' to view all entries (you can scroll down with enter)
<kaddi> or pipe netstat -p into a file and open it with your preferred editor :)
<kaddi> is there a flag for netstat to only list tcp connections? or is this windows netstat?
<bobito> kaddi: thanks, that definately made it clearer
<kaddi> if you only want tcp connections try netstat -p -t (for udp try -u)
<kaddi> :)
<sp0ckk> Has anyone here successfully got Compiz-fusion + Emerald working at all?
<Dragnslcr> As far as I know, Compiz doesn't get along very well with KDE4
<Dragnslcr> Since KDE4 has its own compositing, it doesn't really need to
<sp0ckk> Dragnslcr, it can't handle Emerald themes though, and I have an emerald theme (that KDE4 doesn't have) that I want to use so I'd like to use Compiz/Emerald.
<estabanbanban> hola
<estabanbanban> necesito que me resolvais una pregunta de seguridad
<estabanbanban> a ver
<estabanbanban> el modem-router que tengo me lo dejó un conocido
<estabanbanban> no me dijo nada de cambiar la clave del router
<estabanbanban> y hoy he leído que con la clave de acceso interno al router y conociendo tu ip
<estabanbanban> pueden entrar en tu ordenador
<estabanbanban> es eso cierto?
<ign0ramus> !es | estabanbanban
<ubottu> estabanbanban: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<estabanbanban> ok
<estabanbanban> a few years ago, a "friend" of mine gave me one of his old modem-routers
<estabanbanban> but he never told me about changing the password connecting to the router
<estabanbanban> I've read that with this password and your ip address a person may access your computer
<estabanbanban> is it true?
<Eternal_Sin> hi everyone
<kaddi> hi :)
<Eternal_Sin> I didn't know that kubuntu had a channel :\
<Eternal_Sin> Well, I finally found it xD
<kaddi> it has :) this is the offical english support channel. there are a lot more in different languages as well :)
<Eternal_Sin> I used to have debian in this machine, but I wanted KDE4.2. I used Lenny and the packages were from SID, so I crushed the system (twice xD) so I put kubuntu
<kaddi> hehe
<Eternal_Sin> Is not bad, my graphic card is old so I only have disabled some settings and now I'm happy ^^
<Eternal_Sin> Works quite well and C::B let me do my C++ homework
<Eternal_Sin> all is fine xD
<kaddi> another happy user :D
<Eternal_Sin> yeah
<Eternal_Sin> I used to have this version of kubuntu in my laptop, I'm gonna put Windows 7 and Kubuntu and erase Vista for ever
<joshua__> Oh my dear God, Michael Jackson died!
<bazhang> !ot > joshua__
<ubottu> joshua__, please see my private message
<joshua__> ubottu: you don't care? how insensitive!
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<bazhang> joshua__, please take chit chat elsewhere
<joshua__> This is not just idle chit chat, this is the freakin king of pop!
<joshua__> see everyone is in shock!
<kaddi> how can i uninstall an old kernel? or is this something you just "don't do"?
<Dragnslcr> joshua__- no, we just don't really care
<Dragnslcr> kaddi- you can uninstall the packages
<bazhang> kaddi, from the package manager if you wish, might want to keep at least one around though
<kaddi> ah, yes thats pretty straight forward
<Dragnslcr> Should be something like linux-image-x.x.x.x
<kaddi> lol
<joshua__> what? how can you not care?
<bazhang> joshua__, please stop
<Dragnslcr> Yeah, I'd keep one or two extras, just in case, but if you have 12 installed, you can remove a few
<kaddi> yeah, I intend keeping the 2 previous ones.. :)
<joshua__> what are you going to do bazhang kick me?
<Dragnslcr> I still haven't rebooted for the kernel update I installed last week
<joshua__> do it and the legions of MJ fans will destroy you for the disrespect
<Eternal_Sin> xD
<Dragnslcr> joshua__- if necessary, yes, and the ops are never in a good mood when they get called in for something stupid
<joshua__> I hardley call MJ's death "something stupid"
<Dragnslcr> The rest of us do
<Dragnslcr> It has nothing to do with Kubuntu
<Eternal_Sin> Diary, thousand people die in worse conditions, what about them?
<tsimpson> let's move away from this subject
<joshua__> Eternal_Sin: what about them? they are not MJ
<Eternal_Sin> all people ar equal at the eyes of God
<tsimpson> stop the discussion now
<Eternal_Sin> yes sir u.u
<joshua__> you guys are treading on my first amendment right to freedom of speech again...
<tsimpson> good job this is not the US
<Eternal_Sin> this is.... SPARTAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!
<Dragnslcr> So, about those kernels
<tsimpson> joshua__: you have been warned, now behave
<Dragnslcr> I think I'll be lazy and not reboot for the new kernel until I install the KDE 4.3 RC next week
<joshua__> aye aye
<Eternal_Sin> I prefer wait to the final release
<joshua__> I have to go anyways
<joshua__> RIP MJ!
<tsimpson> yeah, you must go
 * ign0ramus hands tsimpson another cup of coffee
<Dragnslcr> The 4.3 RC should be the same as the final release anyway
<ign0ramus> Dragnslcr, ideally, that's how it works
<Dragnslcr> Assuming there isn't a uh-oh-something-blew-up bug
<ign0ramus> Dragnslcr, is there a date for the RC?
<dio_> hello0 everyone
<ign0ramus> !hi | dio_
<ubottu> dio_: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<Eternal_Sin> !hi | dio_
<Dragnslcr> Was supposed to be tagged this week and released next week. I'd think Kubuntu packages should be ready Thursday or so
<Eternal_Sin> why doesn't works for me? xD
<dio_> i just dicover the chat aftre 8 mont runnig linux
<tsimpson> http://techbase.kde.org/Schedules/KDE4/4.3_Release_Schedule
<ign0ramus> Eternal_Sin, there's a time limit when invoking the same factoid from ubotu
<ign0ramus> thanks tsimpson
<Eternal_Sin> well...cr*p
<Eternal_Sin> I always do everything wrong xD
<dio_> any help about rip dvd
<ign0ramus> !rip | dio_
<ubottu> dio_: To rip an Audio CD in KDE, put it in and then put audiocd:// in the Konqueror URL bar; it's configurable in system settings. Also see http://tinyurl.com/2x7qsh
<ign0ramus> well that didn't help :/
<tsimpson> !k9copy
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<tsimpson> well k9copy is what you want
<tsimpson> !info k9copy
<ubottu> k9copy (source: k9copy): DVD backup tool for KDE. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 2.3.0-0ubuntu2 (jaunty), package size 1555 kB, installed size 3364 kB
<dio_> i use genome
<dio_> ok
<bazhang> ogmrip perhaps then
<dio_> got it
<ign0ramus> hey BluesKaj
<dio_> i love linux
<BluesKaj> hi ign0ramus , what's up ?
<ign0ramus> BluesKaj, nothing much... i have fixed almost all my complaints in kubuntu, and now i'm kind of bored ;)
<BluesKaj> my fstab & mtab are buggered
<BluesKaj> no ntfs access
<ign0ramus> BluesKaj, those are 'fun' projects :)
<Eternal_Sin> and what about code::blocks? C::B rules!
<ign0ramus> BluesKaj, gotta run. see you soon!
<BluesKaj> ok ign0ramus , take care
<dio_> any one from illinois
<bazhang> dio_, check the loco list
<dio_> loc?
<bazhang> !loco | dio_
<ubottu> dio_: Information on Ubuntu Local Community Teams is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoTeams
<dio_> thanks
<bazhang> dio_, there is one for Chicago to be sure
<davidjheinrich> how can I tile windows in KDE?
<dio_> thanks ubotti
<panos4ever> to tile windows in kde go to:http://www.howtoforge.com/forums/showthread.php?t=916
<panos4ever> this will help
<BluesKaj> no windows access in Dolphin : an error occurred while accessing 'Volume (ntfs)', the system responded: org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.Volume.PermissionDenied:Device /dev/sda1 is listed in /etc/fstab.Refusing to mount
<judith> anyone got the wifi configured on the LG X110 notebook? I am having lots of trouble.
<davidjheinrich> thanks panos4ever
<panos4ever> np :)
<davidjheinrich> ah, I use radeonhd open source drivers, so no Xgl/compiz for me...and also, I want to tile hem not just for looking at hem, but operations too
<panos4ever> blueskaj do u have windows too???
<dio_> i have problem whit evolution
<BluesKaj> yes , on different partition
<panos4ever> aha
<dio_> i can get emails
<panos4ever> mount your sda1 with windows
<panos4ever> then restart your pc and mount it with linux
<BluesKaj> windows 7 doesn't have an app that gives linux access
<panos4ever> or u can edit the /etc/fstab
<panos4ever> u didnt get it
<panos4ever> mount with windows
<panos4ever> and then
<panos4ever> boot linux again and you are ready
<BluesKaj> panos4ever, i have edited fstab and mtab , but theres' an error for some reason
<dio_> goto virtual box.com ucan run windows whatever version under linux
<BluesKaj> how do you mount linux with windows 7
<panos4ever> yes u can do that too
<liam_> Whats the package for Java?
<panos4ever> go to synaptic
<liam_> The what now
<BluesKaj> no VBs for me , I had perfectly good ntfs access in dolphin until the last kernel upgrade
<panos4ever> search for java
<liam_> yea it doesn't detect it panos4ever, i need exact package name
<dio_> virtualbox create vitual secon computer you can turn it on and off like regular window
<panos4ever> goole it
<panos4ever> google it
<panos4ever> type:java debian package
<BluesKaj> dio, I'm not going to do any virtual OS , ok so stop suggesting it ...I need to fix fstab and matab
<liam_> hold on i think i might have found it
<dio_> brb
<liam_> I installed a package called 'Java-package'
<panos4ever> hmm
<panos4ever> are you new to linux liam?
<liam_> Ok, spendid. Gone from having a screen which says Java not detected to having a black screen
<liam_> Not new, but very rusty
<panos4ever> w8
<kaddi> liam_: try apt-cache search java in a shell. It'll give you the package name and a short description of what the package does. I think you are looking for sun-java6-bin or similar
<liam_> Alrite
<panos4ever> yes
<panos4ever> nice kaddi
<panos4ever> its like u said
<panos4ever> this exact package
<liam_> alrite got a few results going to give installing a couple a try
<liam_> sun-java6-plugin <-- this one
<dhq> i have a dell xps m1530, which has a built-in sound card ie;  in windows when i plug in the rear speakers in the mic port i have the option to choose rear speaker, how do i do this on kubuntu jaunty
<liam_> Hm i got the t&c up
<liam_> for java
<liam_> but idk how to accept it
<liam_> L
<FloodBotK1> liam_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<kaddi> liam_: what do you mean? the terms of use?
<liam_> yea, screw it i'll start the installation again, don't think it  appreciated me scrolling pu.
<kaddi> hehe, ok
<dhq> did anyone answer my question
<liam_> kaddi: wow rage, now it says directory is possibly in use
<liam_> fml
<liam_> ill just restart L
<kaddi> good luck.. I can't really help you with that, sry
<kaddi> is there a irc-app that combines the tab-function of konversation with "the possibility to split join/leave messages" of quassel?
<liam_> kaddi: There's something with with dpkg
<liam_> Which seems to be the problem
<kaddi> dpkg?
<liam_> yes
<kaddi> did you try to install som package separately?
<liam_> som?
<kaddi> what is the exact message?
<kaddi> *some
<liam_> Well it's in italian, i shall attempt to translate
<liam_> E: Dpkg is interrupted, to correct the problem you need to run sudo dpkg - - configure -a
<kaddi> liam_: dpkg is the debian package manager. If it is asking for dpkg --configure this usually means that some installation wasn't completed the last time and dpkg is trying to finish this now. a stands for all unconfigured packages
<liam_> thats it
<liam_> because i exited out of the java installation
<liam_> when t&c screwed up
<liam_> So what happens next?
<kaddi> try running sudo dpkg --configure -a
<kaddi> I would think :)
<liam_> well it did something lol
<kaddi> hehe
<kaddi> it's trying to finish the installation
<liam_> ok now it's giving me a load of bull.
<liam_> It says it can't install anywhere
<liam_> and to try apt-get -f install
<kaddi> -f will force install
<tsimpson> do what it says ;)
<liam_> but if i do that, it says it needs root, permission denied and it can't go into an administrative directory.
<tsimpson> use sudo
<tsimpson> sudo apt-get -f install
<judith> anyone got the wifi configured on the LG X110 notebook? I am having lots of trouble.
<liam_> woo, it's trying to install it now :D
<liam_> ok heres where it screwed me last time
<liam_> the terms of use
<liam_> how the hell do i get past this
<tsimpson> press enter
<tsimpson> tab to navigate, enter to "push" a button
<liam_> i like your thinking!
<dio_> get ubuntu unlished the big book cost $49
<liam_> HAX i actually got past the terms of use!
<achillion> hey guys. is anyone active?
<liam_> ok, so that java almost done
<liam_> now i've got a grey screen
<liam_> although it says applet started
<liam_> pretty sure a red x flashed for a second too
<sandy_> I switched to Ubuntu 9.04 about a week ago.  The video quality (or speed) on youtube is substantially less than what I was used to in XP.  Any tips on improving this situation?
<sunnydrake_nb2> sandy_: konquer + adobe flash works good
<dio_> chnge your video cardsandy
<achillion> hey guys. need some help figuring out something on KDE. glxinfo tells me "glx vendor string: SGI" - Hardware drivers manager screen confirms this by having ati driver "not in use" but under system settings it says i'm using Ati Radeon (fglrx). I was under the impression fglrx was the ATI propriatery driver. So which is it? (kubuntu 8.04 - kde 3.5)
<sunnydrake_nb2> problem is in flash plugin itself imho..
<sandy_> sunnydrake_nb2: what is konquer?  I will look for it in add software
<dio_> kde 4.0 is bad try 3. someting else
<liam_> http://pastebin.ca/1474965 - i get this upon my feeble attempt to load a java game, any suggestions?
<sunnydrake_nb2> sandy_: konqueror default web browse for kde.
<liam_> sunnydrake_nb2: any ideas?
<kaddi> sandy_: are you using an intel graphics card? there are known regressions in jaunty for those
<sandy_> sunnydrake_nb2: thanx  I'll give it a try
<sandy_> kaddi: not sure, this is a 5 year old dell dimension
<liam_> kaddi: http://pastebin.ca/1474965
<liam_> :\
<sunnydrake_nb2> liam_: not telling me a lot try official sun last java pacage fro their web site
<kaddi> liam_ have you installed the other sun packages or only the plugin?
<liam_> i can't use that for some reason, hence why i've been using sudo
<liam_> only plugin
<dio_> ati video card not running well under linux
<dio_> get nvidia
<liam_> rage.
<kaddi> liam_: I think you need the other packages as well. I'm looking at my pc now, sun-java6-bin, sun-java6-jre are also installed along with the plugin package
<sandy_> Konqueror.org ain't working...anybody have a trustworthy mirror?
<achillion> any info on my question? just want to know why system settings says fglrx?
<kaddi> liam_: but maybe someone knows better, I can only suggest what is insalled on my pc
<dio_> i had rageon hdmi not working well,notw i have nvidia HDMI is works fine
<achillion> sandy_: konqueror should already be installed with KDE if that's what you're trying to do
<kaddi> sandy_: konqueror is already installed on your system. open the startmenu go to programs ->internet-> you should see konqueror there
<liam_> kaddi:  what do you have installed
<dio_> sandy install opera
<kaddi> sun-java6-bin, sun-java6-jre and sun-java6-plugin apparently
<sandy_> I guess I don't have KDE installed
<sandy_> dio_: do you have better luck with opera than firefox?
<dio_> got to go bye
<achillion> sandy_: you could give opera a try. nothing to lose if you don't mind trying a new browser. i find it to be lighter than firefox in general
<sandy_> achillion: thx for the tip...couldn't hurt
<dio_> yes  the opera run better in some web pages for java ,if you have pronblem to view java scrip under firefox even if you instll java install opera and run opera instead firefox
<sunnydrake_nb2> dio_: btw where did you get linux build of opera?
<dio_> opera is web browser
<achillion> sunnydrake_nb2: http://www.opera.com/
<kaddi> you can add opera.com to your repositories, then you can install and update your opera through the package manager like all the other programs
<sunnydrake_nb2> dia_: im a web dev opera is light but have some irritating page rendering issues
<tsimpson> !opera
<ubottu> opera is an advanced and free (only as in price) web browser.  Install it via Applications->Add/Remove..., making sure that "Show commercial applications" (dapper only) is checked. For more info on opera please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<liam_> wow what idiot has an argument with his Linux and loses, i fail.
<dio_> if you run kde4.0 you can have isues but not 3.5
<sunnydrake_nb2> achillion: direct link? i searched site alreade only .exe file...
<tsimpson> sunnydrake_nb2: if you're a web dev, you'll need to work around vendor issues
<dio_> the best secure is run ubuntu 8.04 LTC
<tsimpson> sunnydrake_nb2: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<sunnydrake_nb2> thnx
<tsimpson> dio_: Kubuntu 8.04 is not LTS (no such thing as LTC)
<tsimpson> Ubuntu (base) + Gnome 8.04 is LTS, but not the KDE components
<dio_> read well UBUNTU not KUBUNTU
<tsimpson> dio_: hi, welcome to #KUBUNTU
<sunnydrake_nb2> tsimpson: that's what i do but i hate to make fixes for 8.01 diffrenet for 8.03 and etc.. and in the end a W3C spec doh...
<dio_>  sorry i should not promote ubuntu here
<liam_> Screw it, goodbye dignity, time to follow a spoon-fed guide.
<tsimpson> sunnydrake_nb2: I know, if vendors would stick to standards we'd save hours of work
<sunnydrake_nb2> liam_: what's you problem?
<tsimpson> and if some standards were sane
<sunnydrake_nb2> tsimpson: :)
<liam_> sunnydrake_nb2: Java is grinding my gears
<liam_> its now 4:20am my time and i've been trying to install it since 2 lol
<dio_> brb got to reboot my labtop
<sea4ever> What command would make bzip2 recursive? ls -R | bzip2 ?
<sandy_> Opera did not seem to fix it.  Same very jumpy picture when I view a youtube vid.
<liam_> ok im totally out of ideas and tired and hungry L
<sea4ever> Oh nevermind, probably something using for, I'll do it manually.
<tsimpson> sea4ever: bzip2 only handles one file
<dio_> you tube video are FLV  you need to get flash player to view videos from you tube
<tsimpson> sea4ever: tar it, then bzip the tar
<sandy_> I did get flash earlier for Firefox.  I would assume that the video wouldn't play at all if I didn't have Flash.
<dio_> did you rboot your mashine
<dio_> reboot
<sandy_> no that could be it...of course!
<sandy_> thanx, I'll do that and report back
<licul> anyone knows how to install package dependencies for offline installation?
<dio_> no offline
<tsimpson> !offline | licul
<ubottu> licul: If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. Alternatively, try http://apt.alturl.com/ - See also !APTonCD
<tsimpson> see the link or !aptoncd if you want to use a cd
<liam_> kaddi: it worked straightaway in firefox
<liam_> dang konquerer sucks
<liam_> now i can sleep
<xisco> Holaaaa
<kaddi> good night then ;) and tomorrow you can figure out why konqueror won't do :D
<sotomayor_> join#ubuntu
<dio_> good night people i just learn Micheal Jakson died
<dio_> otalk to you tomorow
<kaddi> good night
<sandy_> I rebooted the machine and I can watch most YouTube videos decently.  I think the test vid was just really high quality.
<sunnydrake_nb2> sandy_: i dunno if it's a plugin problem but in fact flash on my machine works better in konqueror that in ff..
<kaddi> my audio just gave up again -.-
<licul> tsimpson: thanks.
<programble> so i hear your a bunch of MJ haters over here
<Dragnslcr> tsimpson- got another one for you
<programble> RIP MJ
<Pici> programble: This is a support channel, not a discussion channel.
<Pici> !ot
<ubottu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<programble> KDE sucks too
<programble> RIP MJ!
<programble> dont you people care about anything but your stupid ubuntu with the crap of KDE?
<programble> and your not man enough to kick me?
<programble> you "request" me to leave?
<programble> LOSER
<Dragnslcr> G'bye now
<programble> KDE SUCKS
<plane> I cannot logon WWW.YOUTUBE.COM in china  ... who can tell me why?
<Pici> plane: I believe that your country's firewall is blocking that.
<plane> i think i need a proxy
<i3ear> hello?
<Dragnslcr> !hi | i3ear
<ubottu> i3ear: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<i3ear> I was just wondering
<i3ear> on your website
<plane> hi     i3ear
<i3ear> is there a way to earch for specific applications
<i3ear> because I be a linux noob
<i3ear> and a musician
<i3ear> and I was wondering exactly what alternatives there are to
<i3ear> the windows programs I use
<Dragnslcr> http://packages.ubuntu.com I think
<i3ear> like synthesia
<tsimpson> !alternatives
<ubottu> To change the default applications system-wide, use 'sudo update-alternatives --all' in a terminal.
<Dragnslcr> Yup, that's it
<tsimpson> not that...
<tsimpson> !Equivalents
<ubottu> A comprehensive list of of Windows-equivalent applications in Linux can be found at http://www.linuxrsp.ru/win-lin-soft/table-eng.html and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WhatWindowsUsersWant - Try also joining #ubuntu-bots and asking BestBot
<tsimpson> there we go
<i3ear> Hmmm
<i3ear> Am I righ to assume I sould probably make a fourm post or something? Because I do have questions
<i3ear> should*
<Dragnslcr> You can always ask questions here. It might take some time for someone to answer, though, depending on how easy the question is
<tsimpson> if you have support questions, you can ask here, or in a forum or on https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu
<tsimpson> or on the mailing list
<i3ear> cool
<i3ear> whell
<i3ear> I am a musician
<i3ear> So
<i3ear> VSTs
<i3ear> generally work with linux? Are there stand alone hosts?
<i3ear> *sigh*
<i3ear> anyone have a link to the main audio editing program
<i3ear> for
<i3ear> Ubutnu?
<i3ear> like the equivelent to sonar or something
<i3ear> anyone/
<BluesKaj> main audio editing program ?  ... give us a hint at what you want to do
<i3ear> make music
<i3ear> Something like Sonar or Cubase or FL Studio
<i3ear> know what I mean?
<i3ear> imagine GIMB but for sound
<i3ear> GIMP*
<kaddi_> maybe audacity is what you look for?
<i3ear> I have audacity, it sucks
<i3ear> it isn't powerful enoubh
<i3ear> enough*
<i3ear> But yeah something liek audacity, but
<i3ear> hmm
<i3ear> a good way to compare what I want is
<kaddi_> have a look at these tools then: rosegarden or adour
<i3ear> whell you probably know already
<kaddi_> *ardour
<kaddi_> na, not really.. lol I simply tried this site: http://www.osalt.com/cubase if it knows the program it lists alternatives to the given program
<i3ear> cool
<i3ear> how hard is it to install something on Ubuntu?
<i3ear> That is not on the large "install packages" list
<BluesKaj> yes , I've used cubase in windows some , I suggest you look at Ardour
<kaddi_> i3ear: it should be easy, open your start menu, go to programs, go to system, then select add/remove. search for ardour. you should find it
<i3ear> No I mean other programs
<i3ear> that I will not find
<i3ear> on that list
<i3ear> like
<FloodBotK1> i3ear: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<i3ear> http://pianobooster.sourceforge.net
<kaddi_> ah, it depends on the programs. some programs like opera or wine will offer a repository that you can add
<i3ear> Whell, I mean what if I have to compile software?
<kuros> i3ear: that program doesn't need to be installed
<kuros> but generally it's ./configure then make then sudo make install
<kuros> but every source file will have a readme or install.txt
<i3ear> cool
<kuros> the worst part of installing from source is dependencies but it'll tell you what you're missing if you are missing a dependency
<i3ear> so, can I ask about torrent clients here, or is that frowned upon because it is linked to illegal things?
<kuros> transmission and azureus are both in the repos
<kuros> (for some reason we still package as azureus even though it's now "vuse")
<kaddi_> what does vuse mean?
<i3ear> Last time I tried Ubntu I quit because I couldn't get any torrent programs to work
<kuros> i use vuse all the time
<kuros> no problems here :)
<kaddi> oh, vuse is the new name of azureus?
<kuros> i need a good dictionary plasmoid
<kuros> kaddi: yes
<kaddi> lol, I thought it was some high end term for depreciated software or something :D
<kuros> i think that term is "abandonware"
<kirit> It seems that Dolphin doesn't show previews for files over 5MB -- is there a setting somewhere for that?
<kaddi> yes, and I saw it today, give me a minute
<kuros> just go to configure dolphin
<kuros> it's under viewmodes-general
<kirit> Ok, that was kind of obvious once you see there's a configure menu option :)
<kirit> I do have another question though -- before jaunty you could set the maximum size for the desktop xrandr could use in the xorg.conf, that seems to have moved with the new X stuff. Know where it is now?
<kuros> that one i do not know
<mauri29> Guys, any suggestion to install vlc 1.0 through repositories ?
<i3ear> Oh yeah, how much room does Ubuntu take?
<kuros> mauri29: vlc is slooooooow on linux
<kuros> i recommend freenx
<i3ear> and what are the hardware usage differences between Ubuntu and TinyXP?
<kuros> nevermind
<i3ear> Or hell, XP in general
<kuros> i'm thinking vnc >.>
<kuros> mauri29: did you try adding the karmic sources to /etc/apt/source.list?
<mauri29> no, looking for that
<kuros> i3ear: linux will 9 times out of 10 always have a smaller foot print than windows
<kuros> mauri29: you realize 1.0 is only a release candidate correct?
<i3ear> Whell how small? Give me a general size for the OS here, are we taling 5 GB? 10? 25?
<kaddi> mauri29: vlc 1.0.0 is not out yet, no?
<i3ear> on a HDD I mean
<i3ear> I only have soo much room on my HDD :(
<bazhang> kuros, mauri29 you don't want to add karmic sources to an earlier release
<kuros> bazhang: i haven't
<kuros> he wanted to install 1.0 from repos
<bazhang> best bet is to get the PPA for vlc if you must
<kuros> without grabbing the .deb that's pretty much the only way i know of
<bazhang> kuros, best not to recommend it either
<bazhang> kuros, there is a PPA for it
<mauri29> bazhang, could you give the PPA link ?
<kuros> anyone want to get an openarena game going?
<bazhang> https://launchpad.net/~kow/+archive/ppa mauri29 its rc2
<kaddi> it should also have rc4
<bazhang> kaddi, I stand corrected :)
<mikel> does anyone know if it's possible / how to decompile a device driver (or get the source), rewrite it, recompile it, then re-install it
<mikel> kuros: What's "openarena"?
<kuros> basically quake3
<kuros> lol
<kuros> it's in the repos
<kuros> daychange
<yao_ziyuan> after i change screen resolution in system settings / display,
<yao_ziyuan> the next time i start kubuntu it will revert back to 1280x1024.
<yao_ziyuan> what could be possible causes?
<mikel> yao_ziyuan: google editing the xorg.conf file
<yao_ziyuan> well.
<yao_ziyuan> mikel: my /etc/X11/xorg.conf is a very default one
<yao_ziyuan> mikel: it only mentions nonsense such as "Configured Video Device", "Configured Monitor", "Default Screen"
<yao_ziyuan> mikel: i know X now automatically detects monitor
<what_if> has anyone else noticed their kbuntu system getting slower? Apps using 100% cpu, computer basically being buggy?
<i3ear> so, burnign shit to DVD
<i3ear> can linux do this?
<bazhang> i3ear, please watch the language
<what_if> i3ear: yes it can
<i3ear> with menus and subtitles and alternate audio?
<i3ear> I am a hopeless anime shutin here
<what_if> you trying to directly copy a DVD menus and all ?
<mikel> yao_ziyuan: well, I'm at a loss... but I really don't know much about Linux anyways...
<i3ear> nope
<i3ear> Burnign MKV, with all the little options with it, like alternate audio and sub titles, onto a DVD
<mikel> Anyone know how to get the source code for kubuntu stuff? I know how to use apt-get soucr [package], but I'm trying to find the source for drivers
<what_if> i3ear: never burned an MKV file so I cant recommend software for it, sry.
<mikel> I have a laptop with a remote and want to rewrite the remote driver so that it can be used like a mouse.
<what_if> mikel: drivers are in the kernel
<mikel> what_if: where do I get source for the kernel? or can I get that like I can get the source of packages? Do you know where I can find info on doing this (as I imagine it's alot to type here)?
<mikel> i3ear: If you really like anime, try kumby.com (full length episodes, youtube style)
<what_if> mikel: package linux-source
<tsimpson> or "apt-get source linux-image-$(uname -r)"
<what_if> mikel: does the remote currently work? It may just need integration into X.org
<bazhang> !info lirc
<ubottu> lirc (source: lirc): infra-red remote control support. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.8.4a-0ubuntu5 (jaunty), package size 477 kB, installed size 2140 kB
<mikel> what_if: The remote works perfectly... sending "keyboard input" like it should, but I want ot find a way to rewrite it so that instead when I hit an "arrow" key, it sends the mouse X pixels in the respective direction
<i3ear> nice mikel
<what_if> bazhang: precisely
<what_if> mikel: that is unnessecery since the system already is getting an input for every key-press. These presses just need top be integrated into the Xorg configuration. http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-425660.html -- has a few config files to try out.
<mikel> ubottu: Thanks alot...
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Thanks alot...
<mikel> ubottu: I thought that (lirc) was the "package" that I needed to mess with.. like it was a patch or something and not a driver I was actually looking for...
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<what_if> mikel: also, you may be ably to just run "lircmd" the Lirc Mouse Daemon which simulates a mouse from infared ...
<mikel> what_if: If I messed with the xorg configuration, would that discern from keyboard strokes from the remote and those from the keyboard?
<what_if> mikel: yes you could, but may have to remap keys. lircmd will do all of that for you though.
<mikel> what_if: I want it to tell the difference between the remote and keyboard, so I think that means less work, but first I have to install lirc, which I'm a little hesitant to do since the main reason I wanted to do this was to learn how to rewrite drivers, but using the remote as a mouse would be cool too. :)
<what_if> mikel: I'm not sure what type of a rewrite you want to do of a character device that is 100% operational. In fact there is not much you can do...
<mikel> what_if: Ok, just went to install lirc and it wants me to select a configuration for my remote, by selecting the remote I have, however... my remote is not a tv or cable remote... it's designed for the computer and it's buttons send signals that are interpreted as keyboard input...
<what_if> mikel: and you just want to use this as mouse input? Right ?
<mikel> what_if: Yes, but the bigger idea is that I (a newb to Linux and to C programming) will learn how to rewrite a driver... :(
<what_if> mikel: wow, translating keyboard inputs into mouse commands at the kernel level is definitely going to be a task
<what_if> lircmd.c is 850-ish lines of code.
<mikel> what_if: I'm so inspired... I think it's more than that though... becuase I specifically want to "intercept" the hardware input from the infared sensor and have it send mouse input instead of keyboard input
<mikel> what_if: Do you have any good suggestions then? I want to do something that helps me learn about the real "core" of linux and helps me learn C programming. I'm converting from VB6 in Windows to C in Linux
<what_if> mikel: you will need to translate the keyboard input (keypresses) into mouse-movement commands
<what_if> mikel: if you download the kernel source there is a crap-ton of documentation in there. Should install to /usr/src/linux or something similar
<mikel> what_if: I think I need to go a step below that. Where can I find directions for getting the source of the kernel, and replacing the one I have, with it (without even changing anything, just getting that)
<mikel> what_if: Where do I find the source of that?...
<what_if> www.kernel.org
<what_if> ahhh, also here is a quick/dirty ubuntu howto
<what_if> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile
<what_if> and if you really want to learn linux, install a version of Gentoo linux. Uses a very BSD/Unix like package management system. You will learn a ton
<mikel> what_if: lol.. at the help page it had a section "why not to compile a kernel" and the first bullet was "You merely need to compile a special driver. For this, you only need to install the linux-headers packages. "
<i3ear> I don't have a blank CD, can I just run Ubutnu off of windows, and have it reorganize my partitions and all that good stuff?
<what_if> yes, modules in linux (aka drivers) can be removed and inserted with the system running. These need only be compiled against the correct header files.
<mikel> what_if: And it also says (whichh makes total sense) that basically, if I mess something up (highly likely) I'll need to reinstall the "system" from scratch... ok I'm going to google how to install Gentoo over Kubuntu or maybe something else geez this is a pain
<what_if> i3ear: nope
<what_if> mikel: well, if you mess it up and don't know how to fix it then yes, reinstall needed. This will be the same on all systems
<mikel> i3ear: Windows has it's own partitioning management tool. Can't remember the name, but I do remember that it's standard and you can find the name by googling for it
<i3ear> hmm, I still have my old copy of ubuntu, I think
<i3ear> it is about 2 years old, will that work?
<what_if> i3ear: it will, but probably better to use a more current so you are not dealing with old bugs that have already beem fixed.
<i3ear> I don't have any blank CDs
<i3ear> And I do not want to waste a DVD
<what_if> i3ear: have a usb pendrive ?
<i3ear> 4 GBs, but I have no floppy disk drive, and I don't know if my motherboard will allow for booting from USB
<mikel> what_if: Thank you for all the help and time
<what_if> mikel: you are welcome. If you do end up installing Gentoo (will take you a weekend) you will have a _lot_ more linux knowledge
<what_if> not so much of kernel internals, but of how the system actually works. Linux From Scratch is the next-harder version from gentoo (I'm doing that next week)
<what_if> and goodnight, past my bedtime
<i3ear> Question, I am using Wubi to install
<i3ear> on the install size, is that partition size we are talking about, or what?
<i3ear> I mean like, is it gonan cut this partition into peices or what?
<bazhang> i3ear, no, it will install in a file inside of Windows, that can be deleted when / if you wish
<bazhang> i3ear, ie add/remove
<husayn__> I have installed VMWARE PLAYER on Kubunu ...
<husayn__> when i start it , it is giving me error : Kernel Headers 2.6.24-23-generic
<husayn__> it is asking for Kernel Headers 2.6.24-23-generic
<husayn__> from where i can get these modules
<dio_> hello
<jussi01> husayn: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-`uname -r`
<dj-vapor> kubuntu rules
<yao_ziyuan> want to disable gnome apps' sound events in kde4.
<yao_ziyuan> gnome-sound-properties can disable them, but it also automatically starts 'gnome-settings-daemon'
<yao_ziyuan> if there a way to disable gnome sound effects without running gnome-settings-demon?
<dwidmann> yao_ziyuan: is there some reason in particular why you need that daemon to not be running, other than "I don't feel like having a GNOME daemon running?"
<yao_ziyuan> dwidmann: it regulates every gnome app and can slow down performance
<yao_ziyuan> dwidmann: for example, when any gnome app wants to display some text, the control will first pass to gnome-settings-daemon to determine the right font
<dwidmann> yao_ziyuan: interesting. How bad is the performance hit? Very noticable?
<ugur> hi all
<ugur> how can i close a post i had opened in ubuntuforums
<yao_ziyuan> dwidmann: psychologically undesirable
<dwidmann> yao_ziyuan: My assumption is it's probably abasolutely required for the apps you're trying to run, in the way you're trying to run them ...
<ugur> or mark the post as solved?
<yao_ziyuan> maybe there is a config file for gnome apps to look at when they can't get settings from gnome-settings-daemon
<yao_ziyuan> a default config file.
<yao_ziyuan> never mind. i'll use gnome-settings-daemon
<ugur> it shouldn't be that hard to close a post but i couldn't find it :)
<naftilos76> Hi everybody, does anybody know how we can properly write greek letters in Kubuntu? Example: i can write 'α' but i cannot write 'ά'! This should be directed to the respective channel but unfortunately there is only one (ubuntu-gr) and nobody seems to answer! Can anybody make a guess?
<agatha> morning, i have an issue.. i have a *.docx file but when i try to get it from the mail it's attached it says its a bin file. so i do not know how to open it
<ugur> agatha you can use openoffice 3.0 or above to open docx files
<agatha> oh thanks ugur
<ugur> 3.1 is the latest version and works well
<ugur> you can find 3.0 in the repositories
<ugur> but i suggest you manually download and install 3.1 from sun's web site
<ugur> you can find similar threads in ubuntuforums or i can guide you if you want
<agatha> i have openoffice installed but when i saw the bin i did not know what to do with it
<agatha> did not cross my mind to try and open it... wonder why that change in the filename
<ugur> what version of ubuntu and openoffice are you using?
<agatha> ubuntu 9.04 and openoffice... sec
<agatha> 3.0.1
<ugur> it should work then
<agatha> jup it worked thanks a bunch
<ugur> if you cannot open a docx file you can try OO 3.1
<jussi01> ugur: please dont recommned to istall stuff just from websites if there is no reason to.
<jussi01> !wfm | ugur
<ubottu> ugur: Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/worksforme/
<ugur> i see sorry then i changed it as you can
<dsmith_> i cannot get glxgears to run
<dsmith_> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0"
<dsmith_> Here is a paste of my xorg.conf
<dsmith_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/204011/
<maelwryth> Hi folks, anyidea when the kopete upgrade will be available in the repos or if there is a repo to join for it? According to the kopete channel there is one being released to fix the yahoo server problems.
<Makuseru> Hi, I have a problem. If i have Amarok open and playing music, then pause it and play a youtube video in firefox the video plays, but when i stop the video and unpause Amarok i have no sound and have to restart my computer to get sound back. Why is this happening and how can i stop it from happening?
<Mamarok> Makuseru: that looks very much like flash hogging your sound, just try shutting down firefox, eventuall just restarting KDE, no need to restart the whole machine
<Makuseru> Mamarok: Is there no fix for this? Its very inconvient to have to do that each time i want to watch something on youtbe.
<Mamarok> Makuseru: well, what system do you have 64 bit?
<Makuseru> 34bit.
<Makuseru> 62*
<Makuseru> 32***
<frederick> hello everybody... someone has experience with ehcp on ubuntu server?µ
<Mamarok> also, are you using the phonon-xnie-backend ?
<Mamarok> frederick: you should ask in #ubuntu-server then I guess
<Makuseru> Mamarok: I dont even know what that is.
<Mamarok> Makuseru: go to the system settings -> Multimedia, the second tab should read xine as backend
<FlipSton3> ok, tnx
<Mamarok> FlipSton3: yaw :)
<Makuseru> I don't have a Multimedia tab (I'm using KDE3.)
<Mamarok> oh, then I don't know, sorry, I haven't used KDE 3 in ages
<sgrover> not sure where best to ask this...  Anyone know how to extract data from a Dbase 3 (*.dat files)?  Bash script or php will likely be the target language (if possible).  Target is a) csv file for archiving, and b) mysql or postgreql
<sgrover> Google searching is kinda challenging - some potential hits, but no silver bullet (yet)
<Mamarok> ouch, can't you export it to a csv?
<Mamarok> there should still be some convertors around I think
<sgrover> I'd love too.  Any idea what tool to use?  (we do not have the native tools around to do this)
<Mamarok> hm, I sure have some old db3 lying around here, but for dos, should work with wine I think
<Mamarok> sgrover: no old db3 version at all?
<sgrover> an old production app is generating daily "databases" that we need to pull data out of for more complex reporting on a daily basis...
<Mamarok> that's public domain by now I guess anyway, since that time...
<sgrover> patent wise, maybe, not copyright wise... :)
<Kubuntu-studio> Hi guys
<Mamarok> sgrover: I know nothing by heart, would have to google myself
<sgrover> thanks.  I haven't found the right incantation yet.. :)
<sgrover> er.  thanks for the effort I meant... lol
<sgrover> it's looking like I'll have to write a script to make use of unixODBC.  Guess it's time for me to learn python then..
<Peace-> xD
<sgrover> or maybe just do a php cli script...
<Mamarok> ruby :)
<sgrover> guess that depends on the target server :)  at the moment it'll likely be a ubuntu lamp server
<Mamarok> sgrover: well, php then I guess, or perl?
<cato> hello, I have some problems with the configuration of global keybindings in kde4. When I want to use the Key with the KeySym "XF86AudioPause" in amarok, it says "the pressed key is not supported by qt" (not the literal english message, translated from germna by myself)
<Mamarok> cato: did you check the settings?
<cato> which settings?
<cato> Mamarok: this messages appears while trying to set the keybinding within the amarok-global-keybinding-config
<alexandrion> hy
<lovre> hy
<lovre> my firefox is rather slow when i open multiple tabs. So slow in fact its hard to work
<alexandrion> can help me somebody? I need some compiz efects on kubuntu. know some package what can help me?
<lovre> what could it be? i have a feeling it  happens when there are many animations on the page..
<lovre> alexandrion: compiz-fusion ?
<alexandrion> stil works on kubuntu?
<lovre> afaik
<alexandrion> on kde 4.2?
<lovre> alexandrion: if you have kde 4.2, you dont need anything, KWin has it all built in
<lovre> im using it as we speak
<lovre> just go to system settings
<alexandrion> ok
<lovre> and set compositing on
<alexandrion> thats what I need it. thanks :)
<jussi01> alexandrion: yeah, system settings - desktop
<alexandrion> I just installed kwin
<cato> Mamarok: solution: QT doesn't support all common keysyms: http://www.koders.com/cpp/fidBBA1F1A57DD92C250C62A09F20576362991089AE.aspx?s=mdef%3Ainsert#L883
<cato> 7win 24
<Mamarok> cato: right, forgot that there was a problem
<n8w> hey
<n8w> is it possible to get beryl for kubuntu via the kpackagemanager?
<n8w> coz it doesnt find anythin if i type in "beryl"
<Mamarok> n8w: you don't need Compiz in KDE4, Kwin does the compositing
<admincs> hi all
<n8w> Mamarok: thx..
<shadeslayer> admincs: hi
<admincs> how are ta ??
<Mamarok> n8w: yaw :)
 * admincs 
<Mamarok> admincs: do you have a question?
<n8w> Mamarok: well ur sayin that i dont need that compiz thing, but where do i enable all the effects?
<callumitus> no question ... just trying to find a list of irc servers ...
<Mamarok> n8w: go to systemsettings -> Desktop, and enable the desktop effects
<Mamarok> callumitus: well, you will not find lists here, this is a support channel
<callumitus> i understand, its the only chatroom in the only server thats currently listed on my client
<n8w> Mamarok: heh,omg im stupid ...thx man:)
<gunslinger_> bwahahahaahahahaaa
<Mamarok> n8w: yaw :)
<Mirinodel> Bonjour j'ai un problème sur mon Kubuntu T.T J'ai paumé Kpackages (donc j'utilise apt-get pour installer) et j'arrive pas à mettre firfox T.T Quelqu'un peut il m'aider ? (Evité le RTFM please T.T)
<Mirinodel> evitez*
<bazhang> !fr | Mirinodel
<ubottu> Mirinodel: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<Mirinodel> Ok
<Mirinodel> Thanks
<bazhang> you're welcome :)
<Makuseru> Hi, I have a problem. If i have Amarok open and playing music, then pause it and play a youtube video in firefox the video plays, but when i stop the video and unpause Amarok i have no sound and have to restart my computer to get sound back. Why is this happening and how can i stop it from happening?
<ka> How do I follow windows symlinks in ubuntu? I keep getting asked which app I want to open the *.lnk file with.
<ka> Makuseru: I would like to know why that happens too. I bet it has something to to with pulseaudio, but I dont really know.
<jussi01> Makuseru: have you got pulse audio installed? if so, try uninstalling it...
<Makuseru> jussi01: Im not sure, how can i check.
<ka> jussi01: Will ALSA take over then?
<jussi01> phonon...
<jussi01> Makuseru: sudo apt-get purge pulseaudio
<Makuseru> jussi01: alrught.
<Makuseru> alright*
<jussi01> Makuseru: let me know if that fixes it... :D
<Makuseru> Ill try, hold on.
<Makuseru> I think i need to restart first, sound was already broke.
<Makuseru> jussi01: Nope, didnt work/.
<vbgunz> how do I get rid of the little notification icon in the KDE4 system tray?
<jussi01> Makuseru: but you did have pulse installed previously?
<jussi01> vbgunz: which one?
<Makuseru> jussi01: I suppose. I dont remeber installing it, but that purge removed it.
<vbgunz> the little blue i
<vbgunz> its stuck in the tray
<vbgunz> it doesn't open
<jussi01> Makuseru: yeah, IM guessing you either dist upgraded or installed from dvd
<vbgunz> I got rid of it... to do it I had to close the system tray and reopen it
<Mamarok> vbgunz: you can, but that is the notification information, and it will pop up notifications when something is happening in the system, like file copying, choqok messages, etc
<Makuseru> jussi01: No, I installed fresh from a cd.
<Mamarok> vbgunz: so if you remove it you will have no more system information...
<vbgunz> Mamarok: yeah *but* lately its been just getting stuck in the system tray... in other words, it pops up but never goes away and I cannot open it
<Mamarok> vbgunz: you don't understand: it is empty, but will pop up notifications when needed
<Mamarok> so if you disable it you will have no notifications anymore
<vbgunz> Mamarok: you dont understand. its a bug. shouldn't that blue notification icon pop up only when they're is something to notify me about? when I am done noticing, it is suppose to go away. but worse, I click on the blue icon and *nothing* happens, I appear not to get any more notifications. it appears stuck
<Mamarok> vbgunz: no, it is intended like this, not a bug
<Mamarok> it probably crashed because you tried to remove it there, you need to do this in the system polidies
<Mamarok> policies*
<ka> Mamarok: I dont have the notification icon when there are no notifications. Sounds like vbgunz is experiencing a bug.
<vbgunz> yeah ka, exactly
<ka> jussi01: I didn't have pulse installed but the behaviour is still broken like Makuseru described.
<vbgunz> I dont have it when there are no notifications. I am stuck with an "i" in the system tray and when I click for the notice nothing happens. I have a little "i' stuck in my tray with nothing to notify about
<Mamarok> ka: this is in kde 4.3 beta 2 only, not in 4.2.x
<laz0r> hi, does anyone now if there are packages available for jaunty which fix this bug: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=186710
<Mamarok> and again, the I stays on here and it doesn't disturb me. It pops up comments when needed, lese just ignore it, why is that a bug?
<Mamarok> less*
<ka> Mamarok: ? I dont understand?
<Mamarok> ka: the fact that it stays visible is particular to KDE 4.3 IMHO
<ka> ah ok. Then it may not be a bug after all.
<ka> Makuseru: Try it again it worked for me...
<Makuseru> ka: Try what again?
<ka> Makuseru: the sound thingy I mean
<Makuseru> Its broke.
<Makuseru> Right now.
<ka> Now for the ultimate test... Skype...
<Makuseru> Uninstalling that didnt work.
<liam_> Anyone know how to search the sudo cache for MSN Messenger?
<ka> Makuseru: Go to Systemsetting/Multimedia/make sure pulse is not on top
<Makuseru> ka: I have KDE3, i dont have a multimedia tab.
<Mamarok> ka: he also needs to remove .kde/share/config/phonondevicesrc then restart KDE
<ka> Aha. Then I really dont know
<Mamarok> ah, right, that's the problem, Makuseru, you should state that at the very beginning of your questions...
<Makuseru> Mamarok: I didnt think it mattered.
<Mamarok> makeit matters always to know what version the user has, everything else is guessing
<Makuseru> Its not like im not using 9.04 though.
<Mamarok> Makuseru: ^^^sorry, typo
<Mamarok> Makuseru: we don not give support for KDE 3 on Jaunty, check with the author of the PPA
<ka> Makuseru: Since upgrades are free we tend to assume everyone is on latest stabel version unless otherwise specified...
<Mamarok> it's a private initiative and not an official release
<Makuseru> There seem to be quite a few kde3 problems. I'd like to use KDE4 to fix them all, but its just horrible.
<ka> Makuseru: What do you think is so terrible?
<Mamarok> Makuseru: well, you need to make your mind up then what you want to use, KDE4 works fine for most of us and it's getting better every day
 * ka is earnestly interested
<Makuseru> ka: Everything. Plasma, widgits, they are just so bulky and akward to use.
<Mamarok> ka: we should take this to #kubuntu-offtopic, it's not support related
<Mamarok> Makuseru: see my comment above to ka
<Makuseru> It took me ages to just figure out how to move the panel bar to move to the top of the screen. And i still cant figure out how to move things how id like them to be in the panel.
<liam_> Anyone know how to search the sudo cache for MSN Messenger?
<Mamarok> Makuseru: please, come to #kubuntu-offtopic, this is OT here
<Mamarok> liam_: sudo cache?
<ka> Mamarok: I dont agree, I have problems with the plasmapanels to. the default one on the bottom works fine. trying to put one on the side is a pain and if anyone sees this post and can explain to e here I would be interested to know.
<ka> e=me
<Mamarok> ka: if it is support related, no problem, but discussion does not belong here
<Mamarok> ka: are you on 4.2.2 or such?
<ka> where do I see my kde4 versionnumer.
<Tm_T> ka: on ~every application: help > about
<Mamarok> ka: open dolphin and go to the Help menu, about KDE
<Mamarok> Tm_T: :)
<ka> Mamarok: kde 4.2.4
<Tm_T> or, you could write to konsole, for example, "konqueror --version" which will print stuff like Konqueror: 4.3.60 (KDE 4.3.60 (KDE 4.4 >= 20090624))
<Mamarok> right, there have been substantial improvements in KDE 3 so far, but Kubuntu still only has beta 2 packages
<Tm_T> s/3/4.3/
<Mamarok> but as KDE 4.3 final is due early July it will end up quite fast in the bacports I think
<Tm_T> aye
<Mamarok> backports*
<Mamarok> Tm_T: you use trink?
<Tm_T> Mamarok: I ~always use trunk (:
<altrortla> hello... please I don't remember what is the program to "download" entire sites and browse them of line.... somebody can halp me?
<altrortla> may be httrack???
<Peace-> webhttp
<Peace-> some like that?
<Peace-> altrortla: i think right htttrack something
<Peace-> webhtttrack
<Peace-> bah
<altrortla> yes
<altrortla> it's a mix
<altrortla> .-)
<Mamarok> !enter | altrortla
<ubottu> altrortla: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<altrortla> ok
<Mamarok> ditto for Peace- :)
<liam_> Is it possible to get MSN Messenger on Kubuntu?
<Mamarok> liam_: I think you can use it with Kopete or Pidgin, moment
<Mamarok> !msn
<ubottu> Instant Messenger Client Kopete (http://kopete.kde.org) supports MSN, Jabber, AIM, YIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ and, in KDE 3, IRC. See also !Pidgin
<liam_> Don't really get how Kopete works tho >.<
<Mamarok> !info kopete
<ubottu> kopete (source: kdenetwork): instant messenger for KDE 4. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.2.2-0ubuntu2 (jaunty), package size 6838 kB, installed size 18516 kB
<Mamarok> you need to install it first I think, then add your msn account to the settings
<liam_> I entered my WLS info but after connecting i don't see my contacts or anything
<liam_> !pidgin
<ubottu> The Instant Messenger Client Pidgin (formerly Gaim) (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Pidgin) supports MSN, XMPP (Jabber, GTalk and variants), AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ, YIM, IRC and others. See also !Kopete
<liam_> !How can i get flashplayer on Kubuntu?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<liam_> oops
<kiran> .deb file  is available in net
<liam_> I have that, but got no idea what to do with it.
<kiran> double click
<liam_> mm
<liam_> Then it says 'Choose application'
<kiran> or open with package manager
<liam_> I would do that if i could find it.
<kiran> hm
<liam_> Found it in /usr/bin/
<Tm_T> !flash | liam_
<ubottu> liam_: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<liam_> Di
<liam_> Don't worry about it i got it now.
<kiran> ping liam
<liam_> How can i install the WMV plugin?
<nova> try playing wmv file...then it will say plugins required...and will ask for search for plugins..click yes..it will automatically search and install...
<nova> this is what i do for ubuntu
<nova> dont know about kubuntu
<Pici> liam_: The kubuntu-restricted-extras package installs that
<liam_> O, how may I obtain this prestigious package? ;)
<Pici> liam_:from a terminal:  sudo apt-get install kubuntu-restricted-extras
<nova> how can i send a file?
<nova> or receive?
<nova> F1
<microtech> send or receive a file?
<microtech> ftp...
<Pici> f1?
<nova> i mean thru irc?
<Pici> Do you?
<nova> ???
<nova> do u wat?
<Pici> nova: Do you mean through IRC?
<nova> yup
<nova> thru irc
<liam_> Anyone know why my youtube isn't playing sound?
<Pici> nova: dcc typicially, but it may require your router to forward ports
<sp0ckk> How can I stop Kopete from displaying that rather annoying box above the system tray icon when someone sends me a message?
<Dragnslcr> sp0ckk- Settings -> Configure Notifications
<Dragnslcr> A lot of KDE applications use the same notifications system
<sp0ckk> Dragnslcr, thank you. what a pain. I'm pretty new to KDE. I used to hate it to be honest, but to be honest it's growing on me.
<sp0ckk> it's actually quite a nice dm
<Dragnslcr> KDE4 has gotten really nice since 4.2.0
<Dragnslcr> And 4.3.0 is due out in a couple weeks
<replman> Hi! Kubuntu 9.04: Since more than a week i have 4 blocked packages in the software update: linux-headers-generic, linux-restricted-modules-generic, linux-generic and linux-image-generic. How to fix that? Do you also have this problems?
<replman> It's a 64-bit kubuntu, if this matters
<liam_> Anyone know why my youtube isn't playing sound?
<sp0ckk> Dragnslcr, what are the chances in 4.3? anything decent?
<Dragnslcr> replman- yeah, if you want to install the new kernel, run "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<peabody> I'm using Kubuntu 9.04 and I was getting no sound in Flash, but everything else worked fine. I followed this guide :http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=789578 uninstalling the applications it said, I had to install pulseaudiodaemon because it was not installed and I followed trough part A and C. I've restarted, and I still have audio in my other applications, but nothing in flash.
<ubsafder> how can i resize a partition sda1 from the comand line to take entire disk sda ?
<Dragnslcr> sp0ckk- http://kde.org/announcements/announce-4.3-beta2.php has some of the changes
<peabody> ubsafder: use gparted from a live cd
<ubsafder> it is an ext3 partition
<replman> Dragnslcr: Ok, i'll try, thanks
<ubsafder> only fdisk sees the partition
<Dragnslcr> ubsafder- you can try using parted from a shell, but gparted or partitionmanager would be a lot easier
<peabody> ubsafder: I've done this a dozen times in the last month and parted from the shell is a nightmare
<peabody> you REALLY want to boot to a  livecd and use gparted
<sp0ckk> Dragnslcr, look nice. i'm looking forward to the sliding windows when taking focus away feature :)
<sp0ckk> hmmm isn't there an EVE Online Linux client?
<Freyr> i have 4 blocked updates. how can i unblock those updates or remove it from my updates list ?
<sp0ckk> frankS2, good question. something i want to do too
<liam_> Can anyone tell me why sound is not playing through my USB headset?
<liam_> Only through laptop speakers
<sugalo> how can i know if i have a 32-bit or a 64-bit platform ?
<m_tadeu> hi everyone....what is the openoffice channel?
<Pici> m_tadeu: #openoffice.org
<m_tadeu> ahhh thanks
<kaddi> sugalo: uname -m could give you that information, i think
<berg> Greetings everyone
<sugalo> kaddi: thanks
<berg> Anybody around who could give me a hand on the network managment applet - Im unable to change my connection settings from dhcp to static ip
<makuseru> Can you not burn a CD ISO to a DVD?
<berg> anybody around - need some help with the network widget in jaunty
<sp0ckk> "/tmp/vmware-config1/vmmon-only/./include/compat_semaphore.h:5:27: error: asm/semaphore.h: No such file or directory" -- any ideas what I'm missing here?
<berg> me feels like i need to learn borg to communicate with the hive
<BluesKaj> berg , i recommend Wicd , more stable with better options
<BluesKaj> berg ,network widget is unstable
<berg> ah ok
<berg> anything i need to take care about before switching to wicd
<BluesKaj> berg , wicd will over ride the network widget , not to worry
<berg> thanks a lot blue
<sp0ckk> OK so thus far, I have a nice Kubuntu setup. I want to be able to restore to this exact point with ease in the future... software suggestions for making an image/backup for easy restore?
<captmiddy> sp0ckk: how big?
<captmiddy> when I say that how big is your partition that you want to backup
<captmiddy> and do you want to be able to restore it from the backup directly is another question
<captmiddy> partimage may be a good choice for you in any case
<tyler_d_> I have a tough question.... the desktop in kubuntu has a spot for notes.... where is this information saved, what is the name of that application/widget?
<captmiddy> you mean the plasma note?
<captmiddy> little yellow sticky?
<tyler_d_> yes
<kaddi> wha you type ni the plasmoid is saved in the plasmaconfig under .kde/share/config/plasma-appletsrc
<tyler_d_> ty kaddi
<captmiddy> There is also knotes
<captmiddy> which allows you to have multiple notes and then you can see them from kontact
<tyler_d_> nope, this is it, found the info
<tyler_d_> :)
<und3rgr0undz3r0> Hey how do I see my Windows Machine's network shares?
<und3rgr0undz3r0> Can someone here give me a hand? I need to access my network shares
<captmiddy> in Konqueror: smb://server/share/
<captmiddy> und3rgr0undz3r0: that was for you sorry
<BluesKaj> captmiddy, he could use dolphin /places/ntfs volume
<max____> Hi, I just installed Kubuntu 9.04, is there no add/remove like in 8.04?
<BluesKaj> max____, install adept
<max____> BluesKaj: Thanks,.
<max____> What would cause Adept Add/Remove to not see some programs I have installed?
<zero___> captmiddy: so lets say I click on network
<zero___> and NOTHING shows up
<BluesKaj> if you didn't use a package manager to install them , sometimes they won't be listed or theyt are listed with a slightly different name than you are entering
<max____> BluesKaj: This program was installed when i installed kubuntu. Im looking in add/remove and it says Quassel is uninstalled, but im on it right now.
<und3rgr0undz3r0> captmiddy: so yeah, I click on network in dolphin and NOTHING shows up
<BluesKaj> did you install quassel-dev version from source perhaps?
<max____> I didnt install quassel. It was already installed when i booted up for the very first time.
<und3rgr0undz3r0> can anyone help me see my windows shares on my windows box?
<BluesKaj> und3rgr0undz3r0, try dolphin places/ntfs volume
<und3rgr0undz3r0> BluesKaj: its not on THIS machine, its a networked machine
<BluesKaj> und3rgr0undz3r0, not a partition ok
<BluesKaj> samba ?
<und3rgr0undz3r0> its installled
<und3rgr0undz3r0> should be working
<und3rgr0undz3r0> just isnt
<BluesKaj> vista on windows ?
<und3rgr0undz3r0> windows 7
<und3rgr0undz3r0> i had it workin in fedora
<und3rgr0undz3r0> but fedora sucks
<und3rgr0undz3r0> so i came back to kubuntu
<BluesKaj> W7 is difficult to setup on a network ...it expects all other pcs tob e running W7 as well
<Tuxracer52_> hallo zusammen, ich bin neu hier
<und3rgr0undz3r0> i dunno, I had it working on Fedora and in XP, but for some reason not my favorite Linux distro lol
<BluesKaj> whatever you do und3rgr0undz3r0 , don't use the homegroup networking on W7
<und3rgr0undz3r0> I just want to grab my stuff off there, i backed it all up on that box
<Tuxracer52_> is this a only english channel ?
<und3rgr0undz3r0> BluesKaj: no worries there lol
<und3rgr0undz3r0> so damn
<und3rgr0undz3r0> i DO NOT want to install nautilus
<und3rgr0undz3r0> but it ALWAYS works in nautilus
<Tuxracer52_> hallo und3rgr0undz3r0
<und3rgr0undz3r0> hallo Tuxracer52_
<Tuxracer52_> und3rgr0undz3r0:
<Tuxracer52_> eine kleine frage ich bekomm inxi nicht installiert in kubuntu x64 kde 4.x
<harjot> Tuxracer52_: this is an english only channel dude
<harjot> dunno what the german one is
<max____> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<BluesKaj> und3rgr0undz3r0, setup the W7 shares again , kubuntusmaba should be able to see them after a reshare and reboot of the windows pc
<und3rgr0undz3r0> im gonna see if krusader can see them
<houdini> hey all
<houdini> Im new to this IRC system. Could anyone help me with changing my nickname?
<lupine_85> houdini, /nick blah
<houdini> lupine_85, so but typing a slash before the new name?
<lupine_85> no, you type: /nick <new nickname here>
<BluesKaj>  /nick newnick, do it in the server textbox
<houdini> thanks verymuch
<houdini> thanks, you saved me hours of time lol
<bestone> hail.
<n8w> hey,where do i find any kind of start up manager for applications which i want to b kicked up everytime i log in?
<coz_> n8w,  I believe system settings/advances/Autostart
<coz_> advanced
<BluesKaj> n8w, just leave them on when you logoff , it's one way
<Xnet0> yes, under advanced there is an icon called 'AutoStart"
<Xnet0> add your programs to the list by clicking the button "Add Programs"
<n8w> damn i went down:)
<n8w> coz_: ye well there sint anythin like autostart ...
<coz_> n8w,  in system settings / Advanced  there should be an "Autostart" button
<Xnet0> n8w, what version are you using?>
<n8w> coz_: nope...
<n8w> Xnet0: 9.04
<lovre> i have to recover data from a laptop, so i tried to do it with live kubuntu, but it doesnt seem to have enough RAM memory. What do you recommend? Is there another linux solution i can try?
<Xnet0> n8w, kk thats what i'm currently running.
<n8w> BluesKaj: yep,ive figured that out too:)...
<Xnet0> n8w, you could also run a script that has multiple programs enlisted, that you could click upon startup
<Xnet0> n8w, Ive done that before with a pplib ati fan speed command
<n8w> BluesKaj: i was more thinkin like if i do force reboot/shutdown or smth, everythin runnin will b lost,includin all runin appz
<Xnet0> lol
<BluesKaj> !shortforms
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about shortforms
<BluesKaj> !english
<ubottu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<draik> I'm having USB issues with my desktop. Went up to 300/360MB of an archive (.zip), xfer rate dropped and died, then the USB flash drive no longer appeared as connected. Here is my pastebin from dmesg: http://pastebin.com/f3b9bbc32
<draik> Greatly appreciated for all that can take a look at that for me.
<n8w> Xnet0: so there is no start up manager at all?do i have to make a script to b ran everytime i wanna get all my appz up n runin?
<BluesKaj> draik, do you have the device notifier widget installed on your panel?
<Xnet0> n8w, there is a startup maanger, as i stated before.. im wondering why you cannot find it. But yes, writing a script could work.
<c3o> hai all brother..
<c3o> did you now scanner tool for scan website on kubuntu ?
<Xnet0> n8w, check this exact method again. Go to system settings/advanced.
<Xnet0> n8w, on that page there will be a set of icons under the heading of advanced user settings
<c3o> sor xnet0 ? what you mean
<draik> BluesKaj: Yes, I do.
<BluesKaj> so usb isn't showing up
<Xnet0> n8w, click on autostart ( icon with gears)
<n8w> Xnet0: should i make a screenshot for u?nothin like autostart is there:)
<draik> BluesKaj: It shows up, but then it goes away when xfer fails
<n8w> Xnet0: OMG..im sry:DDD
<Xnet0> n8w, lol its fine. did you find it?
<n8w> Xnet0: omg:)))) ye i did...i dont understand how i could have not seen it before:D
<draik> Xfer rate is around 25-30MB/s, then it starts to slow down to zero and it just sits there. A few seconds later, the drive is not displayed in the USB notifier and the window shows up as blank.
<Xnet0> n8w, lol sweet now your up n runnin
<lovre> why is my sound much silenter in kubuntu then in windows? Same settings, no equalizer of any kind, but still in windows i can get much higher volume then in kubuntu.. what can be the reason?
<Xnet0> lovre, did you check your Kmixer setttings?
<n8w> Xnet0: cheers m8, i appriciate your patience:)))
<Xnet0> n8w, no problem have a good day ;)
<lovre> Xnet0: well, its all at max
<n8w> Xnet0: u2
<BluesKaj> lovre, in the terminal, alsamixer , set your sliders
<Xnet0> lovre, even pcm??
<c3o> halllo2 any body know how to scan website hole with terminal ???
<Xnet0> c3o, why would you need that scanning capability for?
<draik> BluesKaj: The USB device is 8GB. My external 500GB will light up for a few seconds and then turn off. The external doesn't even register with USB Notifier
<Xnet0> **what
<lovre> Xnet0: yes even pcm. why?
<Xnet0> lovre, that seems to help with mine. what sound card? May be able to look up similiar problems in some forums/
<lovre> Xnet0: nVidia mother board integrated, i dont know what model
<lovre> Xnet0: i will look around a bit, thank you
<Xnet0> lovre, check using alsamicer
<Xnet0> alsamixer
<Xnet0> lovre, it will tell you your type
<draik> BluesKaj: On top of the USB, I can't SSH it from another computer on my network. I just tried and got up to 6MB/s. It died at 96/360MB of the file. I have now lost Internet/Network connection.
<c3o> am developer website my attacer hack my site...
<lovre> Xnet0: realtek alc888
<lovre> Xnet0: does that tell you anythin :)
<c3o> am need find  the hole but am need scanner to.. .for find it...
<Xnet0> lovre, umm lol. well ive only had problems with HDAintel soundcards. Im not sure that i could be of much help with that one. Althought this is the case, ive seen a lot online about realtek.
<Xnet0> Lovre, check it out by typing "realtek alc888 problems in kubuntu" on google or any search engine your prefer
<lovre> Xnet0: ok thank you for your time, i will do some searching now :)
<Dragnslcr> c3o- you can probably find some vulnerability scanners floating around the Internet, but it's not a trivial task
<Xnet0> lovre, no problem have a nice day
<BluesKaj> draik , i'm also having network issues with wife's flaky vista ..it's really unrelaible , sometimes it's fine othertimes it won't let me in no matter what. Wondering if it could be samba
<genjix> lovre: u having sound problems?
<draik> BluesKaj: My girl's sister has Vista and it won't let her connect to her own AP. Her ISP checked the AP and did a line test. All is well so it is narrowed down to Vista. I wouldn't be surprised if the same applies to you.
<draik> BluesKaj: I restarted the computer and I'm doing the cp via CLI and I hope that works and maybe just a GUI issue.
<draik> I just wish that 'cp' was able to show me the xfer rate, amount xfer'd and ETC.
<draik> ETC = Estimated Time of Completion
<BluesKaj> draik, ssh'ing ? wonder if that would work for me
<draik> I have my netbook on the network and that's where I had the archive. I tried SSH and that failed miserably.
<draik> SSH gave me xfer rate of 6MB/s TOPS and died after 96.0MB
<draik> With the GUI xfer, I got ot 300MB out of 362MB
<BluesKaj> bummer , was hoping for another avenue into the windows pcs on our network
<draik> Hammers are another way to get into the PC ;)
<BluesKaj> heh
<draik> cp is still active and the light on the USB device is flashing, so I guess its going well, but I wish I had a rate so that I know how it is really going. 'cp -v /media/device/file.zip ~/folder/' isn't very helpful in this case
<draik> sorry, .rar, not .zip
<makdaknife_> draik: I guess you could use rsync to get better progress info
<draik> I don't want to interrupt anything right now.
<dwidmann> Hmm, I've got a problem with amarok 2.1 ... seems like it stops after everty track sometimes? (stop after track is not set, repeat playlist is). Quite aggrevating :(
<draik> makdaknife_: http://pastebin.com/f3b9bbc32
<draik> If I could get my USB and networking issues resolved, I would then consider Kubuntu as my end-all solution. Seeing how this doesn't happen on my XP partition, makes me wonder about what is going on.
<K|ckMe> i need help setting up OpenSSL to use with Unrealircd
<draik> BluesKaj: CLI did it
<draik> I guess it is a GUI issue
<BluesKaj> draik, cli, how ?
<draik> BluesKaj: cp /media/device/folder/file.rar ~/folder/
<draik> BluesKaj: But here's a weird thing. The device no longer read once it finished
<draik> To assure the cp was a complete success, I wanted to check md5's. Nothing in that device's directory
<draik> And I also lost Internet :(
<BluesKaj> draik, what about copying from one pc to another ?
<Rasmus> Hi
<draik> BluesKaj: If you mean SSH, that dies within 100MB of the file
<BluesKaj> flaky ssh or is it the distro that's causing all these probs, it's rhetorical...no need to answer
<draik> Something's up. USB fails, network fails when I do update/upgrade, SSH, try to load random sites (even MySpace/Facebook).. it's nothing concrete when it comes to networking.
<draik> BluesKaj: But the thing is that it ONLY happens to this desktop. I have a server, netbook and 2 laptops. ONLY happens on this desktop.
<BluesKaj> all linux ?
<draik> All Kubuntu 9.04
<draik> Server is 9.04 as well
<FloodBotK1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<draik_> Did we all just go through a netsplit?
<BluesKaj> lookslike
<draik_> BluesKaj: Right now, I'm trying to download the Symantec update for my XP on virtualbox. The download rate is at 753kb/s and has now frozen. Started at around 6MB/s and now I have no Internet. This really sucks.
<Serpico> hi
<halberd> I can't seem to open X-chat in kde
<halberd> it worked before (and it's worked since the last reboot) but now I can click on the x-chat icon and it enlarges like the program is opening, but then nothing happens
<halberd> any ideas?
<halberd> where is the x-chat log anyway?
<halberd> when I try to open any application, it says it cannot open display :0.  What would cause that?  How to fix?
<halberd> any gui application I mean
<draik_> BluesKaj: Best of luck with Vista. I find it to be a bit much of a beta still. I'm going to go crazy trying to find out why USB and network fail on this desktop.
<halberd> nvm I figured it out
<TITTI> ciao
<chull> :)
<chull> my husband has k3b on his kubuntu 8.10 but it won't find it. how can we do that?
<BluesKaj> chull, alt+f2 , k3b
<chull> BluesKaj, or anyone... now he showed me that the 'burn' button is grayed out.. he can't burn to the CD
<chull> and BluesKaj  that command worked nicely ! thank you :)
<draik_> chull: Do you have a blank CD in the drive?
<chull> Draik_ he had a DVD he's been using for photos .. he switched to a plain dvd .. but same problem
<draik_> chull: Is it picking up the drive/device?
<draik_> chull: Is K3B seeing the device, I mean
<chull> draik_, i'm not sure, is there a way to tell?
<chull> it shows on the desktop
<chull> if it's not there.. it doesn't
<Dragnslcr> If you're using a blank DVD, make sure you selected DVD from the start
<chull> Dragnslcr, ty much, he did that too
<draik_> Sorry, I had to step away for a bit. You should see it in the upper left panel at the top of the list.
<chull> i tried to suggest that he try some other burning software but 1. he knows/likes k3b and 2. we don't know other good programs .. ideas?
<chull> draik_, on k3b or where?
<chull> on k3b the FOLDERS show in the top left.. i don't see the burner indicated?
<chull> it keeps coming up /Linux/Unix/Windows.. he has to slect Linux each time
<max____> tcheque
<chull> hi max____
<max____> hi
<max____> how you doin?
<chull> max____, we are trying to figure out why k3b doesn't work.. you?
<Dragnslcr> chull- Settings -> Show Directories
<draik_> chull: Yes.
<Dragnslcr> That should open a pane on the left that includes burner info
<chull> Dragnslcr, ok looking
<draik_> chull: Yes, it K3B.
<max____> well I'm kind of a virgin of chats and all that stuff so I wanted to try.
<max____> oh and please excuse my english
<chull> max____, it's fun.. this is a support chan.. but welcome :))
<chull> Dragnslcr, 'settings' where? he has kubuntu
<Dragnslcr> In k3b's menu bar
<lovre> how can i check my system current charset
<chull> draik_, Dragnslcr .. i don 't see the burner in there at all
<genii> lovre: echo $LANG    may tell you
<chull> genii, if you're good with language things, my open office keeps going back to baltic and arabic choices and won't give me English.
<genii> chull: Not my strong point :)
<chull> genii, oh well, i'm sure you have many others :)
<lovre> genii: ty
<chull> Dragnslcr, draik_  still here?
<Dragnslcr> Yeah, sort of
<chull> Dragnslcr, ty .. ideas for how to make it find the CD/DVD player?
<Dragnslcr> Not offhand, sorry. It's always worked automagically for me
<chull> hehe but it's ours.. that makes it more interesting <g>
<Makuseru> Is there any way to isntall a version before 2.1 of Amarok in kubuntu?
<coz_> Makuseru,  you might be able to find a package online  the only issue may be libraries it requires are out of date
<Dragnslcr> Makuseru- I think 2.0 is the initial version in Kubuntu 9.04. I thought 2.1 was only in a PPA
<BluesKaj> yes Makuseru. version 1.4 or 14 here : http://amarok.kde.org/wiki/Compiling:1.4
<Makuseru> BluesKaj: Once again, thank you.
<Makuseru> BluesKaj: That link only tells you how to compile it from a .tar.bz. And it never links to any place to download one,
<Mamarok> Makuseru: well, you might find an old package of 1.4.10 in the Intrepid archives
<Makuseru> Mamarok: Where are those at?
<BluesKaj> Makuseru, http://helpforlinux.blogspot.com/2009/05/get-amarok-14-in-kubuntu-904.html
<Mamarok> Makuseru: wait, I will give you the link, but be aware that 1.4.10 needs a lot of KDE3 dependencies, might not work on KDE4
<Makuseru> Thank you both.
<Mamarok> BluesKaj: thx :)
<Mamarok> Makuseru: yaw :)
<BluesKaj> Makuseru, make sure you follow the instructions about the ppas because there will probs otherwise with amarok constantly trying to upgrade to 2.1 or whatever the newest one is.
<Makuseru> Alright,
<BluesKaj> Ididn't like amarok 2 at first but managed to figure it out ok. I just use it for a few fav netradio stn streams anyway
<irwin> hola
<Makuseru> How can you edit the K Menu entries?
<garry> Makuseru: Right-click the menu then click Menu Editor
<Makuseru> There is no menu editor.
<garry> Ok, sorry, no idea then
<garry> No, wait, open a console and enter 'kmenuedit'
<Makuseru> Thanks.
<garry> :-)
<shadeslayer> anyone who uses rekonq?
<azreih123> I just installed kubuntu on my desktop.  my speakers are extremely quite when turned all the way up and I can't figure out why, any suggestions?
<shadeslayer> azreih123: rt click the sound icon and set the master channel to master
<shadeslayer> azreih123: then try turning up the volume from the icon(seet it to max)
<shadeslayer> *set
<azreih123> when I right click and select "select master'  "Master" is not an option
<shadeslayer> azreih123: what are the options?
<azreih123> Front, Headphone, PCM Center, Wave there's alot.  PCM is set to master right now, and I have it turned ALL the way up.  Also in the mixer, front and PCM sliders both turn it up and down
<shadeslayer> azreih123: ok,right click the sound icon > show mixer window > settings > configure channels > select everything and set everything to max
<shadeslayer> azreih123: then select master channel as master and high :)
<azreih123> oddly enough, there is still no "Master" channel
<azreih123> turning everything up helped a bit, but not half as load as my Bose speakers should be able to go
<shadeslayer> azreih123: in a terminal type alsamixer and set everything to high there..
<Mamarok> azreih123: can't you add it in kmix settings?
<microtech> with this new kernel and the ability to do ext4 with LVM, is there a way to create a data pool similar to a ZFS pool?  I have two drives, different sizes, I want to make one volume...
<azreih123> Everything in Alsa mixer is all the way up no change, it was all the way up already
<shadeslayer> azreih123: see Mamarok's comment
<sanjays> HI
<shadeslayer> sanjays: hi
<azreih123> Mamarok no I cannot add a master channel, thre is no option for it in the channels
<sanjays> If theres anyone here who can help me with my loggerhead upgrade to its latest trunck
<microtech> Anyone have any ideas on how I can create one volume from two different sized drives?  I tried zfs-fuse but it appears it's gotten buggier as kubuntu advances..
<azreih123> I have enabled every channel in the list, Master is not one of them
<shadeslayer> !sound | azreih123
<ubottu> azreih123: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Mamarok> hm, azreih123 I didn't follow the whole discussion, but what sound backend and phonon configuration do you use?
<azreih123> Mamorok forgive me, but I don't know what that means
<Mamarok> azreih123: when you go to the system settings -> multimedia
<azreih123> Mamarok in the mixer when I open it it says "SBLive! Value[CT4871]
<Mamarok> you see your sound devices there, that's the phonon configuration, and there's a second tab called backend where you see what sound engine you use
<Makuseru> Is there any way to have an option when you right click an archive for "extract extract here, extract to" in kde4?
<azreih123> under Audio Output it shows 2, one is the SBLive! I just posted, the other is Intel 82801BA-ICH2  which is my onboard sound that nothing is plugged into
<Mamarok> Makuseru: depends on the archive, normaly just clicking on it opens ark
<Mamarok> azreih123: and in the backend tab?
<Makuseru> Mamarok: I dont want to open it.
<azreih123> Mamarok in the backend it says Xine
<azreih123> And a checkbox to show OSS devices
<Mamarok> Makuseru: you could configure that yourself I guess
<Makuseru> Mamarok: In kde3 when you right clicked, there was another tab for extraction options, and you could just choose "extract to filename" and it would extract itself to a new folder and you would never have to open up ark.
<Mamarok> azreih123: ok, then you have the correct sound settings :)
<Makuseru> How would I go about doing that?
<Mamarok> Makuseru: let me check
<azreih123> hmmm, guess I should have checked this first...I"m going to check and make sure it's plugged in all the way then....
<azreih123> Yep, I"m a complete DOPE I appologze, that was the problem...BUT with it plugged in all the way I get some serious background noise, fuzz/whitenoise
<Mamarok> Makuseru: that works here in KDE 4.3 beta 2, I have all those options in the right click menu
<Makuseru> How do i check what version i have
<Makuseru> ?
<shadeslayer> Makuseru: kde-config --version
<Mamarok> Makuseru: any KDE app, help menu -> about KDE
<Makuseru> Ah, ive got 4.2.2
<Makuseru> How would i upfrade to 4.3?
<shadeslayer> Makuseru: /topic
<Makuseru> Oh, lol. Thank you.
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: i think ive found the perfect browser for KDE :)..rekonq
<Mamarok> Makuseru: you should consider upgrading to 4.2.4 first, as this is a stable release, KDE 4.3 is still beta
<Mamarok> shadeslayer: nice
<Makuseru> Mamarok: Does 4.2.4 have those options?
<Mamarok> Makuseru: I don't know, it's worth a try though
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: supports gmail,doesnt crash.....but i need to check it out of SVN to get it working :P
<Mamarok> Makuseru: see the topic for how to upgrade
<Mamarok> shadeslayer: well, yes of course :)
<shadeslayer> hehe...
<azreih123> I can't turn things up to hear it now, the whitenoise drowns everything out....
<shadeslayer> azreih123: see the volume controls and adjust them
<Mamarok> azreih123: all cables ok?
<azreih123> Mamarok all the cables are okay now, everything is plugged in properly
<azreih123> shadeslayer I'm messing with the volume controls now since I have ALL channels showing lol
<Mamarok> azreih123: good, because a defective cable can be a serious nuisance in term of whitenoise
<shadeslayer> azreih123: good luck...:)
<azreih123> this is deffinatly going to be annoying
<azreih123> 3 of the volume controls will alter the sound, but none of them take away whitenoise, they all turn it up or down, that's it
<shadeslayer> azreih123: turn down the whitenoise to 0 :P
<Makuseru> I added the repo for 4.2.4(found in the topic here) and when i went to update, it says i need a key. But the page in the link says nothing about this.
<Dragnslcr> Makuseru- http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.2.3 has details about getting the PPA's GPG key
<shadeslayer> Makuseru: see the signing key on the page
<shadeslayer> Makuseru: sudo apt-key adv --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys 8AC93F7A
<Makuseru> Thank you, you guys rock.
<shadeslayer> Makuseru: you mean we are rocks?? :P
<Makuseru> Yes!
<ghostcube> youre always welcome to the olymp -_-
<chabelinux> hey some one can helpme!!
<ikonia> chabelinux: what's up ?
<chabelinux> the thunderbird no have conection with server smtp of hotmail
<chabelinux> only received, not send
<BluesKaj> chabelinux, hotmail doesn't use smtp, you have set up hot mail to download to your server
<ikonia> chabelinux: hotmail doesn't provide an smtp server that I'm aware of
<slow-motion> hi
<azreih123> Mamarok okay, so I restarted my computer, now I have no sound, other than system sounds.
<BluesKaj> thunderbird isn't a client for hotmail
<chabelinux> yes, the pop3.live.com is enter, the out is smtp.live.com
<ikonia> I don't think MS provide that functionality - at least that I'm aware for
<azreih123> maximise, shrink, open close things I get sound, played the startup sound,, but no sound from amarok or the web now
<chabelinux> ok. thank you for lesson!!
<BluesKaj> just use your hotmail acct , don't try to send thru thunderbird
<ikonia> chabelinux: if it does offer that functionality it will most likley be auth before send
<chabelinux> ok, than you for message
<ghostcube> why should hotmail not offer smtpguys
<ghostcube> ??
<BluesKaj> ikonia, some ISP are using hotmail servers , think that confuses some ppl
<ikonia> BluesKaj: ahh
<ikonia> godmok: don't want to be spam hosts
<BluesKaj> pophm and smtphm
<godmok> 0o
<shadeslayer> godmok: yes??
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: uh...dont know what happened but arora just stopped crashing o_0...maybe it needed kdewebkit or it sensed competition from rekonq :P
<Mamarok> shadeslayer: because you didn't install webkit with it? well, that' couldn't work well then...
<godmok> shadeslayer: i was highlighted for what? well, not that it matters
<godmok> sorry :)
<hubar_> hmm question, is there anyway to remove ubuntu desktop (along with the gnome stuff)?
<genii> !purekde
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureKDE »
<ikonia> shadeslayer: you're still using nightly builds
<hubar_> err, but I still need at least firefox and scim...
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: i had no idea..
<ikonia> shadeslayer: you're still using nightly builds
<shadeslayer> ikonia: yes,but im not asking for support
<ikonia> shadeslayer: stop discussing it in here then please
<ikonia> shadeslayer: I made that clear to you
<shadeslayer> ikonia: i was reffering to arora
<blackflag> Hello, I want to mount a iscsi device that a users having access to it. Im trying in fstab: /dev/sdc5     /mnt/iscsi-san      ext3    _netdev,rw,users       0       0 with no luck. Can someone help
<ikonia> shadeslayer: stop discussing it in here then please
<shadeslayer> ikonia: arora is not a nightly build
<blackflag> ?
<ikonia> shadeslayer: your base system is a nightly build = no discussed in here
<ikonia> BluesKaj: what's actually the problem ?
<shadeslayer> ikonia: no,i have kde 4.2.4
<ikonia> shadeslayer: you said you where using knightly builds
<shadeslayer> +as well
<ikonia> shadeslayer: your base system is no longer a sane kubuntu build - it's not supported
<ikonia> shadeslayer: please stop discussing it in here
<shadeslayer> ikonia: kde neon is installed seprately from a stable KDE realease
<ikonia> shadeslayer: and all the libraries ?
<shadeslayer> ikonia: yes,all of them are different
<shadeslayer> all are installed in ~/.kde-neon
<ikonia> shadeslayer: no they are not
<shadeslayer> ikonia: yes they are....
<JontheEchidna> the config files are stored there, yes
<JontheEchidna> neon is a totally isolated installation
<ikonia> so there is nothing linked from the kde base system to the neon install ?@
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: not affecting my normal KDE right?
<JontheEchidna> right, it has no affect whatsoever on normal KDE
<ikonia> or the base install system
<ikonia> so it's not linked at all to anything on the base system ?
<JontheEchidna> right, nothing on a base install would use it
<ikonia> JontheEchidna: so where are the actual libraries stored ?
<JontheEchidna> /opt/neon or somesuch
<hubar_> hmm question, I followed the instruction from !purekde, but I get this: http://pastebin.com/d4635cde2
<shadeslayer> its like a sandbox install
<hubar_> What should I do now?
<BluesKaj> I don't have a problem ikonia, I was explaning that some ISPs are using hotmail servers for pop3 and smtp ,(pophm and smtphm)
<ikonia> shadeslayer: could you pastebin the output of ls -la /opt/neon please, I'm curious to where these libraries are linked from
<ikonia> BluesKaj: no, I understand what you where saying,
<shadeslayer> ikonia: ill be glad to :)
<BluesKaj> ok :)
<shadeslayer> ikonia: no such file or directory
<ikonia> shadeslayer: where is your neon install located ?
<JontheEchidna> it's in opt somewhere
<ikonia> BluesKaj: sorry - that was meant for blackflag
<shadeslayer> ikonia: project-neon
 * hubar_ has a rather legitimate Kubuntu support question...
<shadeslayer> :_)
<ikonia> hubar_: go for it
<ikonia> shadeslayer: where is it installed please ?
<shadeslayer> ikonia: http://pastebin.com/fce77258
<shadeslayer> ikonia: the path was /opt/project-neon not /opt/neon
<hubar_> ikonia: but I want to see the list of packages it will be removing.
<JontheEchidna> hubar_: it should be safe to reinstall kde-icons-oxygen right after it gets removed
<ikonia> shadeslayer: can you do /opt/neon/lib please
<ikonia> hubar_: can you explain your question please, I didn't see the first part
<JontheEchidna> hubar_: No clue why it's being removed in the first place though...
<hubar_> ikonia: I don't want to uninstall critical packages.
<ikonia> shadeslayer: sorry - /opt/project-neon/lib
<shadeslayer> ikonia: ls -la for the above?
<Mamarok> hubar_: ubuntu-desktop is a meta package, it will not remove anything
<ikonia> shadeslayer: please
<hubar_> hmm question, I followed the instruction from !purekde, but I get this: http://pastebin.com/d4635cde2
<shadeslayer> ikonia: http://pastebin.com/f426eebf1
<Garp> Hi.
<blackflag> I have a iscsi hd mounted. but only root has access to it. I want that users having also access to that mount point. In the moment the users having read only and I dont know to make it rw for users.
<hubar_> Mamarok: well, then what does the !purekde say?
<ikonia> shadeslayer: can you also do the output of the command "en" please
<Garp> Question (intrepid): How to get a nicer desktop bar than the ugly default grey-black one? Thanks.
<shadeslayer> ikonia: just en in my home directory?
<ikonia> shadeslayer: env
<ikonia> shadeslayer: anywhere
<shadeslayer> ikonia: http://pastebin.com/f6bb6f841
<Mamarok> hubar_: a metapackage is used to install package groups, it can then be removed safely
<ikonia> thanks
<shadeslayer> ikonia: no problems :)
<waltzingalong> Garp: right mouse click it, or get to the properties of it through system settings; pick a color, colorize it to match theme, transparent, or pick a backdrop pic
<Garp> waltzingalong: I'm trying... thanks
<ikonia> shadeslayer: very interesting, it appears that you're setup to be currently using your nightly build environment
<hubar_> mamarok, but !purekde says http://pastebin.com/d5254f853
<hubar_> !purekde
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureKDE »
<ikonia> shadeslayer: is that what you expected ?
<shadeslayer> ikonia: yes,im using neon right now...i switch to 4.2.4 if neon stops working
<ikonia> shadeslayer: how do you switch ?
<Garp> waltzingalong: how do I "pick a color" If I right click to get the setting, I only get some "plasmoid" refernbces
<shadeslayer> ikonia: same as switching gnome and kde
<shadeslayer> the session change thing :)
<ikonia> shadeslayer: I do'nt see how that would effect your env environment
<waltzingalong> Garp: plasmoid references in intrepid?
<Mamarok> hubar_: that looks strange, metapackages don't remove anything
<ikonia> shadeslayer: things like your PATH would still be the same as it is now ?
<Garp> waltzingalong: humm, you gave me a doubt here. How can I know the version? Thanks.
<hubar_> Mamarok: hmm....
<shadeslayer> ikonia: well i think its about paths...kde 4.2.4 will use ~/.kde for refrencing configs
<shadeslayer> whereas in neon its ~/.kde-neon
<ikonia> shadeslayer: things like PATH are not set by the desktop though, they are set by the base system
<ikonia> unless there is a post login script that alters them
<waltzingalong> Garp: $ cat /etc/lsb-release
<Garp> waltzingalong: yes, it's intrepid (from /etc/apt/source.list)
<Mamarok> hubar_: if you do aptitude show ubuntu-desktop it will show you a lot of packages that are needed for a Gnome installation, but removing that package doesn't remove anything but that exact package
<shadeslayer> ikonia: oh you mean things like my folders and files on my desktop?
<waltzingalong> Garp:  and which version of kde then? help/about kde on any kde app
<Garp> waltzingalong: intrepid again, but KDE 4 :(
<ikonia> shadeslayer: not quite, but you're understanding what I'm saying
<ikonia> or querying I should say
<shadeslayer> ikonia: you would have to talk to hsitter about those,i have no idea about them
<BluesKaj>  hubar_ , check this out http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purekde
<ikonia> shadeslayer: intersting, thank you and my apologies
<waltzingalong> Garp: hm i do not know how to change the bar with the earlier version of kde4 (like 4.0 and 4.1)
<Garp> waltzingalong: sorry .
<shadeslayer> ikonia: no need to apologise please...it was just a misunderstanding..hope its cleared
<Mamarok> JontheEchidna: does removing ubuntu-desktop really remove all dependencies? the package is set as optional
<shadeslayer> i dont think so...ubuntu-desktop is just a meta package...just reinstall
<waltzingalong> Mamarok: not usually; just the ones shown there in the list
<Garp> waltzingalong: would kde3 works on intrepid? If yes, how can I get it? Thanks.
<JontheEchidna> Mamarok: no, it would just remove the meta-package
<BluesKaj> Mamarok, check the site i posted above , it explains some of the commands needed for a pure setup
<Mamarok> that's well what I thought, then the instructions in the link given in !purekde are wrong
<shadeslayer> psychopaths had the best command so far...
<shadeslayer> *psychocats
<Garp> answer likely here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=963695
<Mamarok> BluesKaj: BluesKaj then we need to change that !purekde factoid, the wiki page there is wrong
<BluesKaj> yes, i was about to suggest that, Mamarok
<waltzingalong> Garp: sorry i do not know. which kde4 do you have on there?
<Mamarok> tsimpson: ping
<BluesKaj> I know that those instructions/commands do work ...i tried them personally when i decided to go back to kde from gnome a while ago
<Garp> waltzingalong: 4.1.4. I would like to go back to kde 3
<Mamarok> BluesKaj: yes, the psychocats one works
<shadeslayer> BluesKaj: second that...
<Garp> waltzingalong: Could I downgrade to the precedent release of kubuntu ?
<BluesKaj> Garp, then you want what is called the jaunty remix
<waltzingalong> Garp: it could probably be forced but i would not suggest it
<Garp> BluesKaj: could you tell me more ?
<Garp> waltzingalong: then just reinstall, maybe.
<BluesKaj> Garp, it's jaunty with kde3.5 instaed of 4.2
<Mamarok> BluesKaj: I'm not sure that PPA is still active...
<hubar_> BluesKaj: that is one massive list. >.<
<Mamarok> BluesKaj: also, it is not officially supported here anyway
<Garp> BluesKaj: then, I would perform an upgrade, not a downgrade, right ?
<BluesKaj> hubar_, yeah it's abit large , but copy and paste it and it will work
<Mamarok> Garp: if you still have 4.1 it is worth upgrading to 4.2.2 anyway, 4.1 is veeery old
<divobtech> hi
<Garp> Mamarok: i dont care if it's old,  would a version: that works (stable), and if possible that is tralstated to Armenina.
<Garp> Mamarok: Armenian
<divobtech> i am new here
<divobtech> someone have an french kubuntu support IRC
<divobtech> thanks in advance
<shadeslayer> !fr | divobtech
<ubottu> divobtech: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<BluesKaj> Garp, https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Kde3/Jaunty
<Mamarok> Garp: I don't know, what is the language code for Armenian, ar?
<Mamarok> BluesKaj: that PPA is down...
<Garp> Mamarok: hy.
<Garp> BluesKaj: Thanks. Looks interesting.
<shadeslayer> brb...something up with my konsole
<divobtech> ok merci ubottu
<BluesKaj> ok Garp http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kubuntu-jaunty-kde3-remix-beta
 * Mamarok checks the language pack for KDE4 in armenian
<sopatrus_drummer> de volta ao irc
<sopatrus_drummer> alguem fala portugues ai
<Garp> BluesKaj: the repository seems to be offline :(
<hubar_> hmm, what is a good way to monitor cpu/memory usage?
<shadeslayer> hubar_: my superkaramba theme :P
<hubar_> with kde4.3b2
<BluesKaj> Garp, yes i posted another one
<Mamarok> Garp: you should check here: http://www.debian.am/translate/ for KDE4 translations
<shadeslayer> hubar_: works with b2
<Mamarok> they have a mailing list, so you can ask there
<Garp> BluesKaj: thanks.
<shadeslayer> hubar_: http://i39.tinypic.com/2qi8b50.png
<Garp> Mamarok: I had a look on the project, unfortunately, I cant help myself (i dont speak that language)
<BluesKaj> garp , nevermind it links to the same pearson ppa , which is down
<Garp> BluesKaj: yes :( no mirror of the deb pkgs ?
<shadeslayer> hubar_: download it here : http://kde-look.org/content/show.php/Simple+Shadow+Monitor+Mod%2BAmaroker?content=106287 if you like it or more themes at : http://kde-look.org/index.php?xcontentmode=38
<hubar_> shadeslayer: I don't need that many fancies, I just wanna see what's up if, say, my CPU usage had gone up over 70%.
<Mamarok> Garp: ok
<shadeslayer> hubar_: have a look at kde-look.org then for your needs :)
<Mamarok> Garp: for sure KDE 3 seems to be fully translated, I don't know for KDE4
<GILIARD_BRASIL> ALGUEM DO BRASIL AI
<shadeslayer> hubar_: also theres a bubble monitor included by default (maybe not in beta2,but in RC1)
<Garp> Mamarok: almost not at all, afaik.
 * hubar_ likes to use addon installer to check out kde-look.org stuff.
<Mamarok> Garp: hm, that's not good...
<shadeslayer> hubar_: it shows next to nothing :P
<BluesKaj> Mamarok, Garp ...bummer : http://apt.pearsoncomputing.net/cdimages/
<Garp> Maybe go back to hardy is the right thing to do. Unfortunately, I spent quite some time installing pkgs, so reinstalling from s cratch annoy me...
<Mamarok> BluesKaj: I know, that's what I tell you since quite some time :)
<Mamarok> Garp: seems you have not much choice, but there is KDE 3 also on Intrepid, so at least you have something newer for the underlying system
<shadeslayer> i still dont understand why people refuse to use KDE 4.x.....
<BluesKaj> Mamarok, I was explaining why the URL is down and appears that it's rather permeanent , not just down for a day or 2
 * shadeslayer joins #ubuntu-offtopic to investigate
<BluesKaj> shadeslayer, #kubuntu-offtopic , maybe ?
<shadeslayer> BluesKaj: people there dont reply...
<shadeslayer> ive been there once or twice...wider base in #ubuntu-offtopic
<BluesKaj> well, i doubt that ubuntu ppl want to discuss kde
<shadeslayer> BluesKaj: but if its against the rules then i wont ask...
<shadeslayer> BluesKaj: actually they do...alot of KDE people there :)
<shadeslayer> BluesKaj: they just dont admit it :P
<BluesKaj> flamers
<shadeslayer> hmmm
<shadeslayer> BluesKaj: hypothetical situation : guy under 12 comes here for support,what do we do?? give it to him? or stick to freenode policy?
<shadeslayer> BluesKaj: or is it just for registering nicks?
<BluesKaj> dunno , i'll help as long as he behaves  ...and how does one really know ages anyway :)
<shadeslayer> BluesKaj: what if we ask him :P....
<BluesKaj> go ahead
<shadeslayer> BluesKaj: but i agree with you :)..as long as he behaves...
<Garp> Mamarok: kde3 is on intrepid? How can I use it? Thanks.
<hubar_> hmm, how do I get kpackagekit to somehow query kwallet, instead of asking me with gksudo dialog every time when I wanna install something?
<BluesKaj> BBL
<shadeslayer> Garp: one sec..ill get that for you :)
<Mamarok> Garp: there is a workaround somewhere, let me see
<Mamarok> !kde3
<ubottu> Kubuntu 8.04 ships with KDE3 and full support. Jaunty does not include KDE3 but a remix install CD can be obtained at  https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Kde3/Jaunty . This is not officially supported. Support, instructions and ways to contribute can be found on the wiki page
<Mamarok> hm, not here...
<Garp> shadeslayer/Mamarok: thanks :)
<shadeslayer> Garp: google first result : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=963695
<Mamarok> Garp: see here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=963695
<Mamarok> :)
<hubar_> Question, how do I get kpackagekit to somehow query kwallet, instead of asking me with gksudo dialog every time when I wanna install something?
<shadeslayer> the all powerful google :)
<Garp> Mamarok/shadeslayer: thanks, I'll see, but looks thgat's finaly the same as we saw befire :(
<shadeslayer> Garp: i think that is the easiest way to install 3.x...btw why are you not migrating to 4.x ??
<Mamarok> shadeslayer: he needs armenian, and KDE4 is not translated yet
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: ah.. sad,really sad..
<Garp> shadeslayer: language support/ stability / ugly look.
<Mamarok> Garp: the look is very subjective :)
<shadeslayer> Garp: best of luck with the install...im going to sleep :)
<Mamarok> but that doesn't belong here anyway
<Mamarok> gn8 shadeslayer
<shadeslayer> good night....
<Garp> shadeslayer: kde3 is clear and simple, icones on the taskbar are readable. In kde4, I've the impression of evolving in a gothic nigthmare
<hubar_> Yeah, after a while you get used to the new look. :)
<shadeslayer> Garp: lol...
<Garp> shadeslayer: goodnight
<Garp> well, I ave to go too...
<Garp> good night everybody!
<hubar_> And you can customize them anyway. :)
<hubar_> nite garp
<Garp> hubar_: I couldnt even change the color :(
<Garp> hubar_: if you have some "kde4 theme that looks like kde3" I buy it :)
<hubar_> Garp, ever tried to change theme?
<hubar_> heh...
<Garp> hubar_: all the one I saw where same ugly grey and unreadable... But I have to go :(
<Garp> bebye :)
 * defrysk likes the latest kde4
<defrysk> even switched from gnome
<defrysk> after i dont know howmany yrs
<hubar_> I like how well each kde application works together.
 * defrysk like the speed and innovative look
<hubar_> I only use firefox now, the only GNOME app I use. :)
<Mamarok> guys, this is off topic, please take discussions to #kubuntu-offtopic
<defrysk> Mamarok, sorry
<oscar> hola
<zener> hello
<oscar> hi zener
<tsimpson> Mamarok: pong
<zener> is someone managed to make a RME HDSP sound card with pulseaudio under 9.04 ?
<zener> (sorry for my poor english ;-) )
<defrysk> does kubuntu use pulseaudio?
<tsimpson> not by default
<zener> oh, sorry, i didn't see that i was in #kunbuntu (i didn't see the 'k')...
<Mamarok> defrysk: if you only use KDE you should not use pulseaudio, not needed anyway
<ActionParsnip> pulse is a PITA
<defrysk> thats what I thought ActionParsnip
<zener> yes, it is interresting : if i switch to kde, i won't be these troubles anymore ;-)
<defrysk> but zener .... etc
<ActionParsnip> i switched from kde to lxde for less troubles
<phh> ActionParsnip: as far as i've seen, what sucks is ubuntu's packaging: it works really great on another distribution
<ActionParsnip> phh: its the weakness of package based distros
<phh> hum, some distros arenn't package based ?
<ActionParsnip> phh: gentoo
<phh> oh you mean binary package then
<ActionParsnip> phh: precompiled binarys that require no compilation
<phh> (for me an ebuild is still a package)
<ActionParsnip> one package goes wonky and you will be denied any onstalls / uninstalls until its fixed
<ActionParsnip> installs*
<Mamarok> guys, OT!
<Mamarok> discussion to #kubuntu-offtopic, please
<zener> but when you want to compile things like vlc...it's hard for a newbie ;-)
<phh> zeltak: not with a package manager, but listen to the boss :p
<ActionParsnip> not if yuo follow the readme and satisfy deps smple stuff
<ActionParsnip> zener: can even use apt-build in ubuntu if you wish ;)
<zener> yes
<yoga2> What is kfrb, it seems that my system is slowing down by it.
<zener> i just said vlc because a little time ago, i had to cross-compile for another cpu...it was hard
<hubar_> hmm question, how do I change the setting in kopete where the left click from mouse opens up a chat window? Is there anyway?
<fran> q pasa
<Guest94490> comor
<Guest94490> y quien me lo cambia?
<leo> oi, alguem que fala pt ai!!!
<Mamarok> !pt | leo
<ubottu> leo: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<leo> Valeu!!!
<fran> hi
<ActionParsnip> howdy
<Guest70987> na
<costerode> ho
<costerode> la
<ActionParsnip> yo
 * gunner is new to ubuntu and has a few questions about administration settings if anyone could answer
<Mamarok> !ask | GUNNER
<ubottu> GUNNER: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<GUNNER> ok
<ign0ramus> anyone know how to effectively get rid of pcspkr in Jaunty?  I have System Beep at 0 in Alsamixer, and have removed the pcspkr module, but there's still a soft beep when plugging in AC adapter...
<GUNNER> How do I change administration settings so I have full access without having to login as root?
<ign0ramus> GUNNER, that's what sudo or kdesudo are for
<ign0ramus> GUNNER, you can edit sudoers to give your user more privileges, but it's not recommended
<GUNNER> how do I use sudo ? As it sits right now when I click "properties" on any hard drive it says I have zero space available and i can't even create folders because I'm not the "owner" (in properties the owner is defined as root and i want to change it)
<khaije|amalt> anyone know how if the kde4 version of konversation is available in any ubuntu repo's?
<ign0ramus> khaije|amalt, there's a PPA for it, but it's 'experimental' and brings in a bunch of other things.  best to just get the svn version ;)
<khaije|amalt> ign0ramus: i'd used it in the past, it was pretty stable wouldn't you say?
<ign0ramus> khaije|amalt, i'm using it now ;)
<ign0ramus> GUNNER, to change ownership, you would use the 'chown' command
<ign0ramus> GUNNER, but are your other hard drives/partitions mounted?
<khaije|amalt> ign0ramus: do you have the ppa url handy, can't find it
<GUNNER> I can mount and dismount and access the drives, they just act as if they are read only
<GUNNER> how do I use the 'chown' command?
<ign0ramus> khaije|amalt, here, but i wouldn't recommend it: http://konversation.kde.org/wiki/Kubuntu
<ActionParsnip> GUNNER: chown <user> /path/to/file
<ign0ramus> GUNNER, here's a good guide. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<ActionParsnip> GUNNER: or you can chown an entire folder and subdirs with: chown -R <user> /path/to/folder
<ign0ramus> GUNNER, it's easy to copy and paste a bunch of commands, but it's best to learn what the commands are doing ;)
<ActionParsnip> GUNNER: if the folders are not yours you wil need sudo
<GUNNER> cool, thanks I'll read up on it, I don't want commands as much as I want to understand them
<ign0ramus> GUNNER, that's the way, grassahoppa!
<Alonea> for the hardware people, can I safely assume I am in big trouble when the bios will not post and after removing all components (hdd, cdrom) and even the ram there has been absolutely no post, no error beeps.
<ActionParsnip> GUNNER: man <some command here>
<ActionParsnip> GUNNER: theres even: man man
<ActionParsnip> GUNNER: a man page for the man pages
<ign0ramus> ActionParsnip, i read man pages all the time, but a lot of people find them not user-friendly :/
<GUNNER> man meaning manual?
<ActionParsnip> GUNNER: yep
<Alonea> however power appears to be working (if cdrom is in, I can open it, fans are spinning on cpu, etc.) so either bad mobo or bios corrupted?
<ign0ramus> GUNNER, yep "man pages" = manual pages
<sotomayor_> can anyone here help me install ubuntu 8.10 hardy version lts on my laptop?
<ActionParsnip> ign0ramus: i know. i guess its because they arent pretty enough
<ign0ramus> ActionParsnip, just like people who don't like my beloved htop :'(
<ActionParsnip> !info htop
<ubottu> htop (source: htop): interactive processes viewer. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.1-4ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 54 kB, installed size 196 kB
<ActionParsnip> i just use ps -ef | grep <whatever>
<ign0ramus> ActionParsnip, but you won't get the whole picture that way, but that's a great way to find a process :)
<khaije|amalt> ign0ramus: i can always pin it, but are the experimental libs really iffy?
<ign0ramus> khaije|amalt, the ones on the Konversation page - yes.  I made a mess of my system with them just yesterday ;)
<ActionParsnip> ign0ramus: true but its rare i need the whole picture :). Good to know though incase i do
<ign0ramus> ActionParsnip, it's just a prettier, handier version of 'top'
<ign0ramus> ActionParsnip, do you have pcspkr muted?
<ActionParsnip> ign0ramus: at the first install yes
<ActionParsnip> ign0ramus: god yes
<ActionParsnip> ign0ramus: i have a script to gut the system of extrenuous guff, install nvidia goodness and install flash plugin
<ign0ramus> ActionParsnip, i know... i've done it since Feisty, but i've done everything i can think of, and i still get a little soft beep when unplugging/plugging in the lappy
<ActionParsnip> hmm, i'd check sound alerts
<ign0ramus> ActionParsnip, i've rm'd the module, blacklisted said module, and have System Beep at 0 in alsamixer, and yet i still get the little beep
<ign0ramus> ActionParsnip, it's not part of kde sound, its the actual pc speaker
<ActionParsnip> ign0ramus: if you run: amixer -q set PCM 0% mute
<ActionParsnip> ign0ramus: see if it still happens
<ign0ramus> ActionParsnip, that i haven't done ^ ... lemme try
<ActionParsnip> ign0ramus: it just sets volume to 0
<ActionParsnip> ign0ramus: i'm a cli geek
<ign0ramus> ActionParsnip, i know ;)
<ign0ramus> ActionParsnip, i have to restart X to test?
<ActionParsnip> nar no need
<ActionParsnip> just plug stuff in, see if it happens
<ign0ramus> ActionParsnip, just plugged in AC adapter ... still the same faint beep
<ActionParsnip> hmm
<ActionParsnip> amixer -q set PCM 100% unmute
<ign0ramus> ActionParsnip, let me see
<khaije|amalt> it seems like ubuntu bollucks up repo ppa pinning
<ActionParsnip> ign0ramus: that just sets it all to full again
<ign0ramus> ActionParsnip, alsamixer still reports Beep at 0
<ign0ramus> ActionParsnip, on every version previous to Jaunty "rmmod pcspkr" worked just fine... don't know what else has changed :/
<ign0ramus> ActionParsnip, well, at least it's very soft, and not that godawful screech that makes everyone in a library look up :)
<ActionParsnip> ign0ramus: yeah works here too. i also cut the wires to the stupid pc speaker too
<ign0ramus> ActionParsnip, that was the "fix" on some Debian forums i was reading regarding this issue :)
<ign0ramus> ActionParsnip, although, the beep can be helpful when signalling hardware distress/failure
<makuseru> Where are they Keyboard and Mouse settings at?
<ign0ramus> ActionParsnip, googling the error: "ERROR: Module pcspkr does not exist in /proc/modules" brings up many threads about this, but the fix is usually to cut the wire :D
<khaije|amalt> anyone know how to pin a ppa repo? it seems like the names are the same so i'm not sure what to call it to identify it
<ActionParsnip> ign0ramus: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1139234.html
<ActionParsnip> khaije|amalt: how do you mean pin?
<khaije|amalt> ActionParsnip: using the preferences file in the /etc/apt directory
<ActionParsnip> khaije|amalt: do you mean you want to ADD a repository?
<khaije|amalt> ActionParsnip: no i've already added it, but i'd like it to be available but not automatically used (http://wiki.debian.org/AptPinning)
<khaije|amalt> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #kubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<khaije|amalt> !pinning
<ubottu> pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<khaije|amalt> it makes it easy to blend repos that might otherwise not play nice together with a high level of control and certainty
<sotomayor_> i have a problem installing ubuntu on my acer aspire 5515 laptop i have a 32 bit windows vista but now i want to install ubuntu hardy version 8.10 L.T.S....after I get pass the linux kernel loading it says "udevd-event[1526] : run_program: '/sbin/moprobe' abnormal exit....Busybox v1.13 (Debian 1:1.1.3-5ubuntu12) Built- in shell (ash) Enter 'help' for a list of built in commands. (initramfs)
<Byron> Hello all.
<khaije|amalt> ActionParsnip: ign0ramus: you can add that experimental ppa non-obtrusively by adding this (http://pastebin.com/m16d4a4fc) to your /etc/apt/preferecnes file
<ign0ramus> khaije|amalt, good info to know :)
<ign0ramus> sotomayor_, LTS is ubuntu only, and Hardy is 8.04... please clarify
<sotomayor_> <ign0ramus>....well i dont know how to clarify i'm very new to linux/ubuntu
<ign0ramus> sotomayor_, firstly, are you trying to install Ubuntu or Kubuntu?
<jb_> 4
<jb_> tetranode
<jb_> no thanks
<sotomayor_> ubuntu
<sotomayor_> <ign0ramus>.....ubuntu
<ign0ramus> sotomayor_, you will probably find better support visiting #ubuntu , but it does sound like a hardware issue
<Makuseru> Every time i try to open kpackagekit my computer freezes. Does anyone know why this would happen?
<sotomayor_> <ign0ramus>......well so far i've changed the sata boot options from the bootmanager and tried to do a cd check but i still get the same message....
<ign0ramus> sotomayor_, if you pastebin'd the output of 'lspci', someone may be able to identify a particular piece of hardware that may cause issues...
<ign0ramus> sotomayor_, what model Aspire is this?
<sotomayor_> <ign0ramus>....well i cant because it's on my laptop and i'm on my desktop relaying messages with you all trying to fix the laptop...it's an acer aspire 5515 laptop
<harjot__> ign0ramus: remember me :)
<ign0ramus> harjot__, you are my favorite 12 year old punjabi!
<draik> Hey there ign0ramus
<ign0ramus> sup draik :)
<harjot__> ign0ramus: LOL
<draik> Nothing much. Fighting with my desktop still for USB and Network support
<ign0ramus> draik, STILL dropping connection?
<draik> Yup
<ign0ramus> draik, ergh
<ign0ramus> draik, have you tried the 2.6.30 kernel?
#kubuntu 2009-06-27
<harjot> ign0ramus: my kubuntu [reinstalled] keeps dropping wireless without actually saying so i  have to reconnect every now and again. any ideo whats hapenning????
<draik> ign0ramus: "Oh wow, that looks cool. Let me click on the link and check it out... Oh wait, let me reboot", rinse and repeat
<draik> ign0ramus: Nope. Is it available?
<ign0ramus> draik, it can't hurt; only waste time
<ign0ramus> draik, http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline
<draik> ign0ramus: I'm on 2.6.28-13 right now. I've been waiting for a fix, kernel by kernel, update by update since mid-8.10
<ign0ramus> draik, ha - i didn't realize there was a 2.6.31rc already ;)
<draik> Yeah, added today. I just saw that
<harjot> ign0ramus: my kubuntu [reinstalled] keeps dropping wireless without actually saying so i  have to reconnect every now and again. any ideo whats hapenning???? soz 4 repeating
<ign0ramus> harjot, a simple thing to try would be to replace network manager with wicd... for some, it helps with dropped connections
<ign0ramus> harjot, remember our talk about repeating your question with a 5-10 minute span? :P
<harjot> but how come i didnt have this problem with kubuntu before
<draik> ign0ramus: Just add the link as a repo?
<ign0ramus> harjot, because Jaunty brought in a lot of new changes... and unfortunately, some regressions too
<harjot> im in hardy still................ its better 4 programming etc......
<draik> Never mind. I just saw they are debs
<ign0ramus> draik, i'm sure you can; i just installed the .debs manually with dpkg
<ign0ramus> draik, make sure to install the "all" package first ;)
<draik> ign0ramus: Source or Headers "all"?
<ign0ramus> draik, headers
<ign0ramus> draik, i don't think 'source' is necessary... could be wrong though.  it's happened before :)
<draik> I'm not doing anything with a GUI. I'm using wget right now.
<draik> Let me rephrase that statement. I'm using the GUI for Kubuntu, but CLI for the download
<ign0ramus> draik, even better.  you can just wget the packages with one command; install them with one more :)
<draik> ign0ramus: Way ahead of you there ;)
<ign0ramus> draik, usually are :)
<draik> If that were true, I would have resolved this issue a long time ago and nobody would have known.
<draik> ign0ramus: Well, GRUB hasn't been updated.
<ign0ramus> draik, it should automatically... if you update it manually, does it see the new image?
<draik> That's another thing...
<draik> Well, 2 things.
<defrysk> maybe 3 ?
<draik> 1) How do I update GRUB and 2) How do I update GRUB so that it picks up the new location of the XP HDD (seems that it changed without me knowing)
<draik> ?
<ign0ramus> draik, 1) 'sudo update-grub'
<ign0ramus> draik, 2) i would imagine change your fstab entry
<draik> defrysk: I'm full of questions, just none that pertain to this current GRUB issue
<draik> ign0ramus: Nope, that didn't work
<draik> ign0ramus: I'll just do it over
<ign0ramus> draik, i get "Found kernel: /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.30-020630-generic" ... no go?
<ign0ramus> draik, yeah try that first
<ign0ramus> draik, also, you know if you use UUID to name a device, you can physically change location without adjusting fstab, right?
<draik> ign0ramus: Yeah, I got those the first time around. This time, I got that they have already been installed
<Makuseru> Every time i try to open kpackagekit my computer freezes. Does anyone know why this would happen?
<ign0ramus> draik, does /boot/grub/menu.lst show the new kernel?
<draik> ign0ramus: Nope. That's where I've been looking
<BluesKaj> Makuseru, because it's unstable and flaky , install Adept
<draik> ign0ramus: Just shows my 2.6.28-13
<ign0ramus> draik, you're using the 32bit version?
<draik> Yup
<Makuseru> BluesKaj: I thought that was Adept.
<BluesKaj> nope , kpackagkit is a different animal
<ign0ramus> draik, maybe uninstall and try again: "wget -c http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v2.6.30/linux-headers-2.6.30-020630-generic_2.6.30-020630_i386.deb http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v2.6.30/linux-headers-2.6.30-020630_2.6.30-020630_all.deb http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v2.6.30/linux-image-2.6.30-020630-generic_2.6.30-020630_i386.deb"
<Makuseru> BluesKaj: Ah. Thanks.
<ign0ramus> draik, and then just "sudo dpkg -i <same string>"
<ign0ramus> draik, that's what i did, and also what's recommended on the Intel Performance Guide
<BluesKaj> Makuseru, I've been using aptitude lately , it seems to bring dependencies along and it's upgrade is supposedly safe
<Makuseru> BluesKaj: Is apititude different from adept?
<draik> ign0ramus: Your string has 'all' as 2nd. What's the combination to use?
<ign0ramus> draik, i used the command as exactly above, although someone else was having issues until they installed Source - all first
<BluesKaj> yes , it's part of the apt package manager like adept but it's a cli app
<draik> ign0ramus: I'll give this a shot and try with 'source' after to see if it does anything.
<ign0ramus> draik, that was something they had an issue with but after i wget'd the packages, my command was verbatim:
<ign0ramus> draik, sudo dpkg -i linux-headers-2.6.30-020630-generic_2.6.30-020630_i386.deb linux-headers-2.6.30-020630_2.6.30-020630_all.deb linux-image-2.6.30-020630-generic_2.6.30-020630_i386.deb
<ign0ramus> brb, dinner
<BluesKaj> Makuseru, adept is a gui of apt
<dio_> hello people
<BluesKaj> !apt | Makuseru
<ubottu> Makuseru: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<dio_> did any one run linux under new INTEL I7 ?
<BluesKaj> Makuseru, also http://phorolinux.com/apt-get-aptitude-quick-reference.html
<dio_> synaptic can run under KDE
<draik> ign0ramus_afk: Nope. That didn't fix it either. The main test, which ALWAYS kills my network connection, is going to symantec and downloading an update that I need for my XP virtualbox
<dio_> did any one test intel I7 performance under Linux?
<dio_> did someone test the new Intel I7 on Linux
<max__> How can I get konqueror to display a preview of an image when i hover over it?
<draik> ign0ramus: No luck. This really sucks
<ign0ramus> draik, bah.
<ign0ramus> draik, if you were to boot into windows, no networking issues?
<draik> ign0ramus: Right. Network and USB work seamlessly
<ign0ramus> draik, is this just on the AAO?
<draik> ign0ramus: The issues are on my desktop, not AAO
<ign0ramus> draik, is the same desktop you've had for a while or a newer one?
<max__> Hi, anytime i try to open the settings in Konqueror my computer hangs-up. Does anyone know what would cause this?
<draik> ign0ramus: Same I've had for 4-5 years.
<ign0ramus> draik, and previous versions worked well?
<ign0ramus> *of kubuntu
<draik> ign0ramus: 6.06-8.04 were great
<ign0ramus> draik, whats the card?
<draik> ign0ramus: All built-in, which is what I don't understand, but the network card is Rhine chipset, IIRC
<ign0ramus> draik, not that it would 'fix' your problem, but why not get a cheap pci card. wireless, even?
<draik> ign0ramus: I don't run wifi at home and there's no need for another card if I can't begin to resolve this one.
<ign0ramus> draik, you've been messing with this for months now
<draik> ign0ramus: I know.
<ign0ramus> draik, you have much more patience than i.
<ign0ramus> draik, also, you have many more computers, too, so i guess that helps :)
<draik> ign0ramus: Patience? Yeah, I suppose. It just gets really annoying when you can't solve an issue that doesn't give you a starting point of where you should really begin to troubleshoot.
<ign0ramus> draik, it would be nicer if there was an easy way to replicate other than "when i update my virtualbox's install of Symantec inside a linux host"...
<ign0ramus> draik, doesn't make for an effective search string
<ign0ramus> draik, what driver is the kernel using for networking?
<draik> ign0ramus: How can I check on the kernel?
<ign0ramus> draik, hmmm... lsmod? (good question)
<draik> ign0ramus: I'm afraid to do a Google search and come up with network disconnection.
<ign0ramus> draik, is Rhine VIA?
<draik> ign0ramus: Yeah. via_rhine
<je_obolggs> yes via is rhine
<je_obolggs> it was an early ethernet if i remember
<ign0ramus> draik, via has a section for linux chipset drivers
<draik> URL?
<ign0ramus> draik, http://www.viaarena.com/default.aspx?PageID=2&OSID=45&CatID=3220
<ign0ramus> draik, woops try here: http://www.viaarena.com/default.aspx?PageID=2&OSID=45&CatID=3160
<draik> ign0ramus: I hope I don't freeze the network
<LuisJa> ign0ramus: what xop bro, i need ur help
<ign0ramus> hey LuisJa
<ign0ramus> LuisJa, i can try... :)
<LuisJa> oh lol good
<draik> ign0ramus: How do I find out which one I have from the list?
<LuisJa> see, i have the runescape page: http://www.runescape.com/game.ws?j=1 , I try to enter but it says than i dont have java, something rare because i already installed it with terminal, there may be something missing?
<ign0ramus> draik, "lspci -v" (?) if the kernel detects it correctly
<draik> ign0ramus: Never mind. I have VT6102, which is, of course, not on the list
<ign0ramus> draik, great.
<max__> Hi, anytime i try to open the settings in Konqueror my computer hangs-up. Does anyone know what would cause this?
<ign0ramus> LuisJa, loads ok here... do you have "kubuntu-restricted-extras" installed?
<ign0ramus> LuisJa, that will bring in Java
<LuisJa> some guy tell me the same things, and i puted in terminal: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-restricted-extras, install okay but i cant still enter the page
<LuisJa> its boring as hell to go to vista to play runescape when u r extremely boring lol
<ign0ramus> LuisJa, can you pastebin the output of " sudo update-java-alternatives -l "?
<LuisJa> one second
<LuisJa> luis@ubuntu:~$ sudo update-java-alternatives -l
<LuisJa> java-6-sun 63 /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun
<ign0ramus> LuisJa, and 'java -version' ? (just post the one line that shows the version number)
<draik> ign0ramus: It's as if my chipset doesn't exist ;(
<draik> :(
<LuisJa> java version "1.6.0_13"
<ign0ramus> draik, i wonder if the driver on Hardy is different than the one Jaunty uses... do you have a Hardy livecd somewhere?
<draik> ign0ramus: Nope
<ign0ramus> LuisJa, you have a newer version than me (1.6.0_0)... hmmm
<LuisJa> LOL
<max__> How can i get Dolphin to dispay the actual image as the icon in "icon view"
<draik> ign0ramus: I think I may have found a solution. Sit tight.
<ign0ramus> draik, sitting.
<ign0ramus> LuisJa, you are using firefox?
<LuisJa> yes
<draik> ign0ramus: tightly?
<LuisJa> i meanç
<LuisJa> ign0ramus: yes
<ign0ramus> draik, taut.
<ign0ramus> LuisJa, you have Java enabled in Preferences?
<LuisJa> where?
<ign0ramus> LuisJa, Edit > Preferences
<khaije|amalt> bluetooth on kde4... whats the status?
<draik> ign0ramus: Rebooting
<ign0ramus> draik, i'll be here
<LuisJa> okay... i am lose lol
<LuisJa> how i can access "edit
<LuisJa> "
<draik> ign0ramus: As will I. I love having this server for my IRC needs.
<ign0ramus> LuisJa, in Firefox, click Edit at the top left, then Preferences
<ign0ramus> draik, :)
<LuisJa> oh ROFL srry i thinked u mean in java
<ign0ramus> LuisJa, one step at a time :)
<draik> ign0ramus: Moment of truth. Going to download that symantec update.
<LuisJa> okay i am in the preferences windows
<LuisJa> in what tab?
 * ign0ramus crosses fingers
<LuisJa> content? aplications?
<ign0ramus> LuisJa, content
<ign0ramus> LuisJa, 'enable javascript'
<LuisJa> java already enabled lol
<ign0ramus> LuisJa, ok, lets test your install.  go here in firefox: http://www.java.com/en/download/help/testvm.xml
<max__> Every time i try to open the "configure konqueror" tab it crashes my computer. Does anyone know why this would happen?
<LuisJa> btw ign0ramus, how i can go to links from irc with firefox, because when i click in the link, it opens the windows with konqueror
<ign0ramus> LuisJa, set default web browser as firefox in System Settings :)
<draik> ign0ramus: Nope. NOt the solution. Download froze at 2.3MB out of 52.8MB and the transfer rate of 131KB/s.
<ign0ramus> draik, what did you try?
<draik> ign0ramus: acpi=noirq in the boot menu
<ign0ramus> draik, i still think it's a driver issue, although i don't have much basis for that, other than that it worked fine in Hardy and less
<draik> ign0ramus: I tried that boot option from the Ubuntu Forums.
<LuisJa> ign0ramus: good, now firefox is my default browser :)
<ign0ramus> LuisJa, well that's one problem down :)
<LuisJa> LOL i see the page and says java is not working in my pc...
<ign0ramus> LuisJa, i would uninstall however you installed java, and use the kubuntu-restricted-extras version
<LuisJa> how i can do that?
<ign0ramus> draik, does "lsmod | grep via-rhine" give any output?
<ign0ramus> LuisJa, how did you install it?
<LuisJa> sudo apt-get sunjava6
<LuisJa> i believe
<draik> ign0ramus: via-rhine, no. via_rhine, yes.
<ign0ramus> draik, hmm... let me read more
<ign0ramus> LuisJa, do you have "sun-java6-plugin" installed?
<LuisJa> oh yes, is that
<LuisJa> sudo apt-get install sun-java6-plugin
<ign0ramus> LuisJa, yes
<ign0ramus> draik, do you also have the "rt2500" module loaded?
<draik> ign0ramus: That would be listed with lsmod, right? If so, I don't see it anywhere and assume "no"
<ign0ramus> draik, yes, and then no.  ok.
<ign0ramus> draik, wth? everyone is saying that "acpi=noirq" is a valid fix...
<draik> ign0ramus: I disprove
<ign0ramus> draik, i know... granted this thread was from an older kernel...
<ign0ramus> draik, have you seen this? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-config/+bug/111282
<draik> ign0ramus: Rebooted and about to login. Gimme a sec
<draik> ign0ramus: Looking
<ign0ramus> LuisJa, you still there?  if so, restart firefox and test your java again
<draik> ign0ramus: No, but I am reading it now
<LuisJa> srry i was eating
<LuisJa> what did u say me?
<max__> Every time i try to open the "configure konqueror" tab it crashes my computer. Does anyone know why this would happen?
<juan_> hello
<ign0ramus> LuisJa, did you test your java install?
<ign0ramus> draik, basically, have you tried the 'irqpoll' grub option?
<LuisJa> ign0ramus: i closed firefox and tested java again with the link u give me but it says it still is not working in my system
<ign0ramus> LuisJa, "sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre sun-java6-plugin" then restart firefox
<LuisJa> ok
<LuisJa> LOL ign0ramus u r ubuntu god dude, thx, runescape is now working with my kubuntu :D
<ign0ramus> LuisJa, good to hear! :)
<ign0ramus> LuisJa, i wish everyone's problems were as 'difficult' as yours :)
<LuisJa> yesterday u were not here so i decided to wait until today, because no one can help me like u dude lol
<draik> ign0ramus: Sorry, been reading. I'll try that in a bit
<LuisJa> seriously u save me from the pain of changing from vista to linux and viceversa :)
<LuisJa> i owe u one lol
<ign0ramus> LuisJa, like i tell you, i can only try.  ask draik... there are plenty of things i cannot fix ;)
<ign0ramus> LuisJa, you don't live too far... if i get out your way, you can buy me 1 drink :P
<LuisJa> Panamá not too far? lol
<LuisJa> good, i will buy u one chivas real lol ;)
<ign0ramus> LuisJa, oh, nvm... yeah, that's a bit far for una cerveza :P
<LuisJa> :D
<LuisJa> oh i just noticed one thing
<LuisJa> in the verification box says this:
<LuisJa> Your r using an older version of JRE
<ign0ramus> LuisJa, that's ok.  i am too :P
<LuisJa> oh lol ok
<ign0ramus> LuisJa, stick with the packaged ones... if you install the newer binary from sun, it makes things messy :)
<kaddi_> newest java version is 6.14, if you installed java6 you should have at least 6.13
<LuisJa> ok, thx bro :p
<ign0ramus> kaddi_, i saw that too, but i have 1.6.0_0
<draik> ign0ramus: I think I fixed it
<ign0ramus> draik, really?
<draik> ign0ramus: The update is downloading right now.
<ign0ramus> draik, what'd you do?
<draik> ign0ramus: Something YOU said.
<kaddi_> ign0ramus: really? how odd.. 1.6.0 is 2 years old and has some serious security issues.
<ign0ramus> draik, bwahahahahaha
<max__> Hi, I think something is really wrong with my kubuntu, I installed this morning(fresh install) and since then I've had four programs (jackctl, konqueror, kpackagewin, and quassel) all make my system completely lock up. How can i figure out why they are doing this, and stop them from continuing to do this?
<ign0ramus> kaddi_, i have all the offical jaunty repos, and installing java6 and doing 'java -version' reports 1.6.0_0
<draik> ign0ramus: When you said that comment about the 'old kernel', I thought, "What about my older kernel, 2.6.28-13? It's not old, but it's my actual latest one." Booted up into that one with the acpi=noirq and VIOLA!
<LuisJa> ahh... holda ign0ramus there is something rare
<LuisJa> no sound in runescape :(
<ign0ramus> draik, haha!
<LuisJa> but very fast at least :)
<kaddi_> ign0ramus: ah, I did apt-cache policy it said 6.13
<LuisJa> i thinked it will go slow as hell lol
<ign0ramus> LuisJa, probably an issue with pulseaudio
<ign0ramus> Mamarok, are you there? we have something rare!
<draik> ign0ramus: DOWNLOAD COMPLETE!!!
<ign0ramus> draik, success!
<LuisJa> can we fix that?
<draik> ign0ramus: AND I STILL HAVE INTERNET/NETWORK ACCESS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! \o/\o/\o/\o/\o/\o/
<ign0ramus> LuisJa, yeah, Mamarok is the expert on this one, though, and i don't think she's around
<LuisJa> oh well...
<ign0ramus> draik, that's almost worthy of a kirby dance!
<draik> ign0ramus: Oooohh, yeah. Do it
<ign0ramus> draik, no way dude.
<ign0ramus> ah what the heck
<ign0ramus> <("<)(>")><("<)(>")><("<)(>")><("<)(>")><("<)(>")><("<)(>")><("<)(>")><("<)(>")><("<)(>")><("<)(>")><("<)(>")><("<)(>")><("<)(>")><("<)(>")>
<draik> Woohoo
<ign0ramus> :)
<ign0ramus> draik, ok, i'm done here for tonight... guess what i'm going to do?
<BluesKaj> have one for me , ign0ramus
<draik> ign0ramus: NO clue.
<BluesKaj> :)
<draik> ;)
<ign0ramus> BluesKaj, haha! i really need to slow down :P
<draik> </sarcasm>
<ign0ramus> i'll have one for you too, draik
<ign0ramus> gnite all
<draik> Goodnight
<draik> genii: Guess what finally got fixed?
<draik> genii: That's vague, I'm sure. Answer: My network
<max__> Hi, I think something is really wrong with my kubuntu, I installed this morning(fresh install) and since then I've had four programs (jackctl, konqueror, kpackagewin, and quassel) all make my system completely lock up. How can i figure out why they are doing this, and stop them from continuing to do this?
<macheljackson> I get an error when I invoke Kget saying: Plugin loader could not load the plugin: kget_bittorentfactory.  Any idea?
<draik> I wonder if that also fixed my USB issue. One way to find out. Good morning/day/afternoon/evening/night everyone.
<dhq> my amaroK2.0.2 doesnt have an equalizer
<dhq> anyideas
<coz_> hey guys... how to install kdm themes?
<kaddi_> dhq: it's not implemented yet. It is on their list, but not ready.
<kaddi_> afaik
<dhq> kaddi_: hmm ok
<dhq> guess i will have to use a better player ... anyideas which is good
<macheljackson> dhq: Mplayer, it also get equalizer.
<max__> dhq: You can also just install amarok 1.4.
<dhq> well which other player is good
<dhq> wanna try something new
<max__> Hi, I think something is really wrong with my kubuntu, I installed this morning(fresh install) and since then I've had four programs (jackctl, konqueror, kpackagewin, and quassel) all make my system completely lock up. How can i figure out why they are doing this, and stop them from continuing to do this?
<kaddi_> dhq: from what I find with google this is more of a problem with phonon than with amarok. amarok 2.2 does not seem to have the eq yewt, though
<dhq> kaddi_: which player has an equalizer with kde4
<kaddi_> dhq: idk, I use amarok2 but I ain't to happy with it either, for different reasons. I'm no user of inbuilt equalizers
<Serpardum> what are the names of the disk partion software?  I forgets
<kaddi_> gparted?
<g0usl> dhq try VLC I have been using it for years It is on the Gnome desktop here
<Serpardum> let me see kaddi_... thanks
<dhq> g0usl: but it doesnt have a playlist and all
<Serpardum> that o ne I don't have installed.  must be anotehr one
<kaddi_> qparted or kparted?
<kaddi_> :p
<g0usl> It should have
<dhq> qtparted
<dhq> :)
<Serpardum> kparted not foudn.  I have parted
<Serpardum> text based
<g0usl> Yeah the version here does, just checked
<kaddi_> the gparted, kparted and qtparted are simply frontends for parted
<dhq> true
<dhq> kaddi_: do you know any mp3 players with equalizers
<Dragnslcr> qtparted isn't maintained anymore. The new program is partitionmanager
<kaddi_> dhq: no I don't use equalizers.. amarok1.4 has been mentioned. the gnome-default-musicplayer is called rythmbox, but I'm sure there are more
<kaddi_> Dragnslcr: thanks, didn't know that :)
<Dragnslcr> Yeah, though it's very weird having a KDE program without a k in the name
<khaije|amalt> anyone else get a google voice invite today?
<khaije|amalt> w00t!
<max__> Hi, I think something is really wrong with my kubuntu, I installed this morning(fresh install) and since then I've had four programs (jackctl, konqueror, kpackagewin, and quassel) all make my system completely lock up. How can i figure out why they are doing this, and stop them from continuing to do this?
<kaddi_> Dragnslcr: I've found all those new names way to confusing and simply but aliases up for the most important apps. :D You know why they decided to get away from the k-names?
<Dragnslcr> I think most of them are still ksomething
<Dragnslcr> I don't count Quassel, since it's still not as good as Konversation
<kaddi_> hehe, agreed :D
<Dragnslcr> max__- completely lock up as in you have to hit the power button on your computer?
<max__> Dragnslcr: Yes.
<Dragnslcr> Most of the times I've seen that, it's a hardware issue, often the video card overheating and locking up
<Dragnslcr> Is it freezing randomly, or can you reproduce it reliably?
<max__> I can reproduce it.
<max__> It only happens with certian programs.
<max__> Each time, every time.
<Dragnslcr> Hm
<max__> Ive got a Nvidie Geforce 8200M for a graphics card.
<max__> Nvidia*
<Dragnslcr> Does it happen as soon as you start those programs, or after some time?
<max__> As soon as i stat them, except for Konqueror, which only locks up when i try to go to "konqueror settings"
<Dragnslcr> I think you may be quite a bit over my head on this one
<Serpardum> thanks, gparted works fine
<Dragnslcr> All I can think of is to install the debug packages and see if you get anything useful in a log file
<max__> Alright.
<togetic> anyone want to help me to get X working? http://pastebin.com/f4078070e
<oddy> hi everyone
<oddy> am i at the right place
<oddy> this is my first time here
<oddy> is this some sort of help club?
<Serpardum> Using partiionmanager and gparted I don't see an option for creating NTFS.  How do I add that functionality?
<Dragnslcr> Let me look up the package name
<Dragnslcr> ntfs-3g
<Serpardum> hmm. I already have taht installed :/  let me see if Ic an run it
<Serpardum> already got that.  dang.  I guess i"ll have to go with fat32
<Dragnslcr> Let me check
<Dragnslcr> Serpardum- try ntfsprogs
<Serpardum> let met ry Dragnslcr
<Werenerd> Evening all. I just upgraded to KDE4 and for the life of me I cannot get the weather to work. I tried putting my zipcode, but it is never found. Anyone have this problem?
<togetic> Werenerd: i had problems with weather widget as well, it was awhile go though, so i can't say if it's been fixed or not
<togetic> this was about 3-4 months ago
<max__> How do I disable effects?
<togetic> max__: system settings
<togetic> kmenu > computer > system settings
<togetic> iirc
<max__> togetic: where in sys settings?
<max__> Found it.
<togetic> it's been awhile since i've used kde, nearly 2 weeks now since x.org is giving me problems
<togetic> still :\
<togetic> i've begged on about 6 channels for help tonight too
<dhq> i have kubuntu 9.04 ... now i have a 1tb harddrive and want to share files over the local network using a web browser with admin capabilities what do i do
<BluesKaj> dhq, install samba and you can use the smb client in the addressbar, like so. smb:/
<BluesKaj> with konqueror
<dhq> BluesKaj: i dont wanna use samba
<dhq> BluesKaj: i need something professional
<BluesKaj> or dolphin /places/network
<BluesKaj> professional ?
<dhq> BluesKaj: yup
<dhq> like have a username and password with a webinterface
<BluesKaj> well, most will ask for a username and pw , even samba
<dhq> BluesKaj: i need to create usernames and pass for individual users
<BluesKaj> that's done on the server shares
<BluesKaj> anyway sacktime for me
<Serpardum> I was borusing with firefox and I did.. something.. with mouse and then I saw all my open windows where I could select one, not like the alt tab.  How do I do that on purpose?
<genii> Serpardum: Likely uoi clicked on the down-arrow to the right of the tabs, it lists open windows
<Serpardum> it was more like that alt-tab, with the window pictures, but instead of them being 3d like that does, it showed them all on teh desktop flat
<Serpardum> I have never seen it before like that, I know the down arrow is a list
<genii> Serpardum: In Compiz if you do ctrl-alt-downarrow/uparrow it has a similar effect.
<Matthew_C> Does kubuntu have a way to split a winxp disk and install dual-boot w/o hurting existing winxp?
<tak_> hi
<tak_> My name Anh kiet
<tak_> I from VietNam
<tak_> And you
<Serpardum> ctrl-alt-down arrow does nothing
<yjchoi> hi
<genii> Matthew_C: The livecd partitioner can resize any partitions if you install the filesystem support for whatever it is. So if you have ntfsprogs installed it can resize ntfs partitions, tc
<Matthew_C> how can i know what filesystem xp is using?
<genii> !vn | tak_ You may be interested that there is also a Vietnamese ubuntu channel :
<ubottu> tak_ You may be interested that there is also a Vietnamese ubuntu channel :: Để được trợ giúp về Ubuntu bằng ngôn ngữ Việt, xin vui lòng /join #ubuntu-vn. Rất vui lòng được giúp đỡ
<genii> Matthew_C: 2000,XP, Vista, Win 7 all use NTFS
<tak_> how conect ISA server to OS Kubuntu
<genii> Matthew_C: win3.x,95/98/ME all use FAT
<genii> tak_: As I understand, ISA server is just a proxy. So you can just tell Kubuntu to use whatever the ISA IP#/Name and ports the other boxes would use on it
<SirMoo> Is "You may be interested" correct English? Aint it "You might be"?
<genii> SirMoo: Probably
<LuisJa> Mamarok: ei mama, i got one java problem, i am playing runescape in kubuntu but i dont have sound, what can be happening'
<SirMoo> Aint sound a common RS issue?
<SirMoo> I no longer play but having done support on there in the past, I'm guessing it's not really a kubuntu problem.
<ComunisTico> hi i need help with my pc. i bought a a 1gb memory expansion for my laptop and when i try booting the screen wont turn on
<ComunisTico> i have no idea what could it be. with 8.10 the pc would turn on but froze around 1 hour after booting, no it just ont turn up on 9.04
<SirMoo> Are you using the correct ram. o.O
<yoga> I already install the w32codecs package, by I still cannot play wma file in Amarok?
<numen> hello
<nova> hello
<numen> i want to use wifi with my kubuntu 7.10, with ubuntu it works, but ist there no wifi manager with kubuntu?
<Serpardum> I'm trying to play an (admittedly cheap) DVD of a movie.  It shows the previews, but won't show the movie.  I go to the cd directory, and it won't play the VOB files.    This is a video I rented from RedBox, B movie at best.  Any ideas?
<CoJaBo-Aztec> Serpardum: Do you have the DVD-CSS stuff installed?
<CoJaBo-Aztec> Serpardum: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs
<numen> i want to use wifi with my kubuntu 7.10, with ubuntu it works, but ist there no wifi manager with kubuntu?
<netdaemon> question about the default quassel package in kubuntu...will i be able to connect to the core component from another machine?
<netdaemon> or do i need to install quassel-core for that functionality
<genii> numen: 7.10 (Gutsy Gibbon) is no longer supported or maintained
<genii> netdaemon: You may want to ask in #quassel (if you can find someone awake in there)
<numen> genii i tried with 9.04, but there is no wifi manager, too
<genii> numen: I'm not currently on kde4 ... but I believe you need to add the Network Manager widget or so
<jazman> got an old pc amd 400 256 ram any ideas on good linux distro for it other than puppy or dsl
<genii> Xubuntu ? ;)
<jazman> trying soon
<jazman> hardy i going may have to go to draper
<dsmith_> hi I cannot get glxgears to run
<dsmith_> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<dsmith_> i have to enable glx, but not sure on how
<dsmith_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/204748/
<genii> jazman: Also Vector Linux is pretty good minimal type dist
<jazman> good ill look it up
<CoJaBo-Aztec> When copying ~10,000 JPEG images using Dolphin, how do I stop it from displaying a "failed to set permissions" error for every siingle one of them?
<genii> CoJaBo-Aztec: You're copying files to or from a FAT or NTFS drive?
<CoJaBo-Aztec> genii: NTFS or mounted share, both give the same error.
<makuseru> Hi, can someone help me with wireless? Under the "Network Manager" icon it shows "WLAN Interface Disconnected" under the 'wireless' tab. But when I click the check mark for connect nothing happens, there is an option for "connect to hidden network" but when I click on that it just opens a dialog box and asks for a "ssid".
<shadeslayer> makuseru: then put your ssid and click connect
<shadeslayer> hidden networks do not broadcast their essid
<shadeslayer> makuseru: also is there some kind of switch to bring the wifi card up??
<makuseru> What is an ssid?
<makuseru> I dont think there is. I'm not sure.
<shadeslayer> makuseru: ok do >> sudo ifconfig wlan0 up << in a terminal
<shadeslayer> then >> iwlist scan << for wireless networks
<shadeslayer> ill brb...
<shadeslayer> makuseru: now...did any info come up on the last command?
<SirMoo> What exacally IS swap space?
<shadeslayer> !swap | SirMoo
<ubottu> SirMoo: swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<netdaemon> SirMoo: think page file
<max__> !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<netdaemon> hrm...still slightly confused by the "mono" version and the quassel-{client,core} bits
<Max4445> !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<shadeslayer> netdaemon: i am *always* confused by their versions.....thus i use irssi :)
<netdaemon> shadeslayer: i usually use weechat + screen but i'm intriqued by quassel, mainly out of lazyness for maximizing and clicking long links...
<shadeslayer> netdaemon: hehe...well i think i have the quassel with distributed core component
<netdaemon> probably
<netdaemon> i was trying to connect from another system, doesn't seem it wants to
<netdaemon> alright yes, you need the split components if you want the screen like features it seems
<shadeslayer> netdaemon: yep..
<netdaemon> i'll be back in a sec then
<shadeslayer> makuseru: there??
<netdaemon> i'm on the monolithic client right now...
<netdaemon> this will work wonderfully :)
<shadeslayer> netdaemon: hehe..
<netdaemon> hmm i should probably look into apparmor...
<netdaemon> contain this silly quassel-core :)
<ubuntu> hola
<SirMoo> "The attempt to mount a file system with type ext2 in SCSI1 (0,0,0), partition #3 (sda) at / failed.
<SirMoo> >_> Twice now.
<ubuntu> yes
<SirMoo> Wha'd I do wrong? D=
<genii> SirMoo: Are you getting this message during boot?
<SirMoo> No, I'm trying ot reinstall.
<max__> Hi, can someone help me figure out how to use my wireless connection? When I click on Network Manager in the tray it says "wlan interface disconnected" and when I click the check to connect, nothing happens. But there is text that says "connect to hidden network" and when i click that a box opens that says "enter hidden ssid and press enter"
<genii> SirMoo: Can you pastebin result of: sudo fdisk -l
<genii> (I imagine you are on the livecd)
<SirMoo> Mm. No. o.O I pop it in... and click install.
<SirMoo> I've done it three times now. (each time something ends up going wrong and I can no longer boot to Kubuntu after I boot to VISTA )
<genii> SirMoo: From inside Windows?
<SirMoo> No. I booted to the CD.
<shadeslayer> max__: in a terminal type >> sudo ifconfig wlan0 up <<
<Gamarok__> hey shadeslayer
<shadeslayer> Gamarok__: hey
<genii> SirMoo: If you booted up to the graphical interface of the cdrom, this is the "livecd" I speak of
<SirMoo> Then clicked the install thing... Go through the steps... Partion I have sda1 (ntfs) (I think it's a recovery?) then sda2 (ntfs (vista)) then sd3 (ext2) kubuntu which I want to redo... and sda5 is swap.
<shadeslayer> SirMoo: why ext2? why not ext3 or ext4?
<SirMoo> Whats the difference?
<SirMoo> o.O I just clicked which ever I felt at the time.
<genii> ext2 is fine. You can convert it ext3 or 4 later if you want
<netdaemon> ext3 has journaling, which makes data recovery quicker
<netdaemon> say after...a power outage
<shadeslayer> SirMoo: well ext4 boots up pretty fast :)
<netdaemon> data is less likely to get corrupt with an ext{3,4} filesystem
<genii> shadeslayer: filesystem reviews aside, the problem at the moment is to find why install is failing
<shadeslayer> genii: ok
<SirMoo> After the first few times it never failed... I have no idea why it's failing now though.
<SirMoo> Mount point is / right?
<genii> SirMoo: The "root" filesystem is mounted at  /   normally, yes.
<shadeslayer> SirMoo: a pastebin of sudo fdisk -l would be nice
<genii> SirMoo: You can open Konsole on the Kubuntu install cdrom to issue the command
<SirMoo> As I said. It's not the desktop. o.O
<shadeslayer> SirMoo: then which cd do you have?
<SirMoo> My options are "Try Ubuntu (plus other stuff) then install ubuntu then check cd for defects and a few other things.
<genii> SirMoo: You said you booted up the cdrom. And it has something you can click on (eg: graphical)
<shadeslayer> SirMoo: use the try ubuntu option
<shadeslayer> genii: i think he's still on the menu ><
 * genii makes more coffee
<shadeslayer> SirMoo: any progress?
<SirMoo> Ehh. I switched to ext4 and now I'm not getting the error.
<shadeslayer> \o/...
<shadeslayer> SirMoo: best of luck with the install :)
<SirMoo> My real problem ends up being I can boot to Kubuntu fine... then I restart and boot to Vista then restart and can no longer boot to Kubuntu. D=
<SirMoo> Hints why this makes about installation five or six this week.
<shadeslayer> SirMoo: does grub load?
<SirMoo> It says loading grub then goes to another screen and shows a blinking underscore.
<shadeslayer> SirMoo: s console with grub>
<shadeslayer> -s
<genii> And then you get the:  <SirMoo> "The attempt to mount a file system with type ext2 in SCSI1 (0,0,0), partition #3 (sda) at / failed.    ?
<SirMoo> No.
<SirMoo> Genii, completely different.
<SirMoo> o.O
<SirMoo> Alright. the install is just about done.
<shadeslayer> SirMoo: what error do you get after you boot into vista and try to boot kubuntu?
<SirMoo> I don't get an error. just a black screen with a blinking _
<shadeslayer> SirMoo: you get grub though,right??
<SirMoo> I'm pretty sure I do. I belive it says LOADING Grub or something along those lines.
<genii> So boot sector is fine
<shadeslayer> SirMoo: yes,then it displays an option of various OS's
<shadeslayer> genii: seems fine to me,i think maybe the grub menu.lst is at fault maybe
<shadeslayer> -maybe..
<SirMoo> D= Now where is my CD case.
<shadeslayer> yay for new neon packages :)
<genii> shadeslayer:  Since it happens after he runs Windows, reboots and then it fails... my suspicion is that Vista is using the partition for something, like a scratch disk or such stupidity.
<fg56xfd> Hi. Under my network manager when I try to connect to wifi, it says "enter hidden ssid and press <enter>" what is a ssid and how can i find it so i can enter it?
<shadeslayer> genii: probably...
<shadeslayer> fg56xfd: are you the same person i answered 2 times already?
<shadeslayer> looks like it...
<SirMoo> Alright... I just booted up to Kubuntu for the first time this round....
<genii> shadeslayer: Hehe you scared em off good
<SirMoo> Now I'ma restart and try to boot to vista.
<shadeslayer> genii: his connection times out every time -_-
<shadeslayer> SirMoo: good luck
<SirMoo> D= Yeah
<SirMoo> Alright.. Grubloading stage 1.5 yadda yadda. That what you were talking about
<fg56xfd> Hi. Under my network manager when I try to connect to wifi, it says "enter hidden ssid and press <enter>" what is a ssid and how can i find it so i can enter it?
<SirMoo> o___o Repetition!
<numen> i have problem with kubuntu 8.10, my screen allways goes black and after a half second, i have the kde, what is the problem?
<SirMoo> Mmkay, so vista loaded fine and is working now time to restart.
<genii> numen: I'm not clear on your problem. The screen goes off a lot then comes right back on again?
<numen> its like blinking
<numen> genii it switchs black and after very short time, i have back, the kde desktop
<numen> it looks like, screen switchs off
<SirMoo> Omfg! It worked!
<SirMoo> D= Wait. Now a blank screen.
<SirMoo> But no underscore... that could be good. YAY! Loading.
<SirMoo> Maybe it's just the ext 2 thinger?
<SirMoo> And since I did ex4 all it well?
<genii> SirMoo: If you had ext4 previously and told it during install ext2 and not to format the partition could be the issue
<SirMoo> I'd offer hugs now since it seemed to work. But it might make some of yall uncomfortable.
 * SirMoo nods.
<numen> genii you know, what i mean?
<genii> numen: I think so.
<numen> you know, where is the problem?
<genii> numen: It turns off in the middle of using it, or only when you have not touched it for a minute or a few minutes?
<numen> genii while using it
<max__> Hi. Under my network manager when I try to connect to wifi, it says "enter hidden ssid and press <enter>" what is a ssid and how can i find it so i can enter it?
<numen> max__ ssid is the name of your network
<genii> max__: You find the name by using a computer that is physically plugged into the wifi router, going to it's admin screen and looking it up there
<genii> numen: Is your video card some Radeon or Radeon HD ?
<genii> !pong
<ubottu> pong is an old atari game. It's fun!
<max____> Hi, In my Network Manager it shows my wireless as "wlan interface" and it says disconnected. But when I click the check nothing happens. Theres a text field that says "connect to hidden network" and when i hover over that it says "enter hidden ssid and press <enter>" What is an ssid and how can I find it so I can enter it?
<genii> max__: You find the name by using a computer that is physically plugged into the wifi router, going to it's admin screen and looking it up there
<genii> max____: Quit popping in with the same question over and over when it's been continously anserd
<max____> genii: I'm not meaning to. My irc client is being flakey and disconnecting me every few minutes.
<genii> max____: See the above answer
<eldar> hi!what it is?
<max____> So how can I find the name from a computer that is plugged into the router?
<genii> max____: It's depndant on the router make and it's admin screens/layout. Consult the manual
<max____> genii: Is there no command that will just tell me the name of it? All the manual says is how to install its software.
<genii> max____: There is no command which will tell you
<max____> So how do I find it then?
<numen> genii what should i do, for my kde problem?
<genii> max____: Just point your web browser at the IP of the router, login to it if neccesary, poke around until you find the page that says what it calls itself.
<genii> numen: You didn't answer my Q of what video card you have. Intel cards have one prob which a fix is known. ATI has an entirely different know issue, different fix. Etc
<numen> its an sis video card
<numen> its onboard card
<numen> i want to use it, cause of the tvout signal for my tv
<genii> numen: Hmm. Then I don't have some quick-fix based on the model. You could try if you like the way of editing the xorg.conf described here: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1170931.html
<numen> ok
<genii> 4th post down
<numen> genii but this is for ati cards
<genii> numen: The xorg.conf edit there is for all of X and not specific to ATI
<numen> i know
<genii> numen: Try then just the DPMI line
<numen> not the complete block?
<genii> numen: Try first the:  Option "DPMS" "false"                    which goes under the: Section "Monitor"    part of your xorg.conf
<numen> ok
<numen> i will try later
<numen> i am now installing linuxmce
<genii> numen: Then restart X, see if the problem persists. If it persists, try the other longer block
<fg56xfd> Hi. When ever i try to connect my wireless connection it always fails. How can I figure out why it's failing.
<genii> fg56xfd: Max, we've gone over this
<fg56xfd> genii: Ive got the ssid entered and its seeing my router. its just failing to connect
<genii> fg56xfd: If your router uses some kind of encryption, make sure you are telling the network manager to use the same kind. And put in the right password
<fg56xfd> genii: I dont see anything about encription in the settings just a "protection mode" which is off.
<fg56xfd> When ever i try to connect it just says "connecting" for a long time then "connection failed"
<genii> fg56xfd: Then it's not even getting to the point of negotiating with the router
<fg56xfd> I just tried using the security encription and made sure they were both set to the same thing, but it still just said "connection on wlan interface failed"
<genjix> hey if i downloaded a kubuntu 9.04 cd a while ago
<genjix> is there any point to re-downloading and burning a new disc?
<genjix> or is it the same image
<Bouib> i every body
<Bouib> hi every body
<leuhiah> is kubuntu have a kppp ?
<shadeslayer> leuhiah: yes
<shadeslayer> !info kppp | leuhiah
<ubottu> leuhiah: kppp (source: kdenetwork): modem dialer for KDE 4. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.2.2-0ubuntu2 (jaunty), package size 673 kB, installed size 3664 kB
<leuhiah> uhmmm ic because i have ubuntu but when i download my modem driver it dialout but the problem it wont connect that's why i switch to kubuntu
<leuhiah> kppp only runs my modem in SLAX distro
<shadeslayer> leuhiah: dial up support is very scarce...
<leuhiah> and i want kubuntu to try and make sure that kppp is working to my modem
<shadeslayer> !dialup | leuhiah
<ubottu> leuhiah: You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto - Also try disabling/removing KNetworkManager if KDE applications cannot connect using dial-up
<leuhiah> uhmmm ic
<leuhiah> i tried that also but no luck connecting to the net
<leuhiah> i hope kubuntu will dialout my connection
<shadeslayer> leuhiah: please see the link ubottu provided :)
<leuhiah> yah i tried that also shadeslayer but no luck and i try pppconfig wvdial but still no luck so i switch to another distro that can easily connect to the net i like ubuntu but problem is dialing out for my internet connection
<numen> re
<robin0800> leu
<fg56xfd> Hi. Every time I try to connect to my wireless network it says "Connection on WLAN Interface Failed" How can i figure out why its doing this so i can fix it?
<numen> genii adding this lines in config file does not help
<numen> any other ideas?
<numen> i dont know, why my kubuntu dissables the screen, its not blanking after time, its more a blinkin
<numen> and it just happens, if i use the mice
<numen> or if i do something with my keyboard
<RizR> hi. quick q. is it possible to get "thumbnail view" enabled in KDE's default file open dialogue so that the files are listed in thumbnail form with option to increase/decrease size in view (rather than the default and only column view option)?
<RizR> It's true that preview can be seen by clicking on the file but it would be convenient to see previews while scrolling. Much quicker so image files
<marco> hallo
<tom___> hello, im trying to set up and older computer with kde apps and openbox. I would like to use plasma widgets, but when i start plasma it draws the desktop as well, any help?
<tom___> hi marco
<oldude67> can i ask questions about beta version karmic in here, is there like major bugs reported about it yet?
<millun> gmplayer crashes
<millun> "mplayer interrupted by signal 13 in module: play_audio
<Sargi> hi, im using k3b in Ubuntu 9.04. In which config file can i change the font size?
<Crissi> helllo
<Crissi> after update to 4.3beta2 my kde is very slow
<Peace-> Crissi: ??
<Peace-> what dou y mean with very slow
<Crissi> starting up needs 1-2min
<Peace-> boot time?
<Crissi> then, background is nothing
<Crissi> why the hell kde4 is buggy
<Peace-> is not buggy
<Crissi> it is.
<Tm_T> Crissi: no cursing please
<Peace-> is a bad installation
<Crissi> no
<Peace-> omg another nob
<Tm_T> Crissi: if you think you have found a bug, please report them in launchpad
<Crissi> i got crashes on 4.2.2 which mostly in qt4 (assertions), but the code is ok. with kde4 trunk a lot is better but its far from stable kde
<Peace-> here it works
<Peace-> .
<Tm_T> Crissi: I have it all mostly stable, so see what I said
<Crissi> so i have decided to update the jaunty box to 4.3beta but that mades it more bad then better
<Crissi> ROTFL
<Tm_T> complaining about bugs here won't get them fixed (;
<Crissi> its not stable.
<Crissi> ask the ppl outside.
<Peace-> here it is
<Tm_T> Crissi: it's stable for us, really, stop this rant, it's not helping anyone
<Crissi> they dont like kde4 if you ask for the stability
<Peace-> just because i have installed well .
<Peace-> i repeat here is stable
<Crissi> for now... the jauny box is unuseable
<Crissi> no.
<Crissi> its not.
<Peace-> yes
<Peace-> xD
<Crissi> forget the lies of kde devs
<Tm_T> Crissi: stop now or I will
<Crissi> see thne reality.
<Peace-> this is a gnome guy
<Crissi> no.
<Tm_T> Peace-: don't feed it either
<Crissi> i'm using kde since 1.0 beta1
<Peace-> Tm_T: of course
<Crissi> but kde4 is the worst release ever.
<Peace-> well done
<Tm_T> Crissi: you are only muted, if you like to discuss here about support, see me in #ubuntu-ops
<Peace-> !offtopic | peace
<ubottu> peace: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<Peace-> sorry
<drurew> info !sitebuilder
<drurew> !infor sitebuilder
<drurew> !info sitebuilder
<ubottu> Package sitebuilder does not exist in jaunty
<drurew> srry
<Tm_T> drurew: you can /msg the bot too (:
<drurew> im needing a site builder
<drurew> anyone have any ideas or links
<drurew> :)
<Peace-> mm i have on my mind the name
<Peace-> bluefish
<Peace-> than
<Tm_T> !bluefish
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bluefish
<Tm_T> oh, interesting
<Peace-> xD
<drurew> yeah bluefish is nice
<Peace-> komposer
<Peace-> but it's not stable on jaunty -.-''
<drurew> i found one with paralells but dont want to build with it for its liscence information, cant host the app on my server
<drurew> gimp has a useable sitebuilder... ill probly use that
<yami> how can one find out which driver their wireless card is using? I tried lsmod but i dont recognise any of the names
<yami> nobody?
<numen> yami you should find with lsmod
<numen> or with lspci
<drurew> i was just gonna say tthat
<drurew> :)
<yami> lsmod, i've tried.. but i dont recognise which module 'is' the wireless driver
<Crissi> back to jaunty.
<Crissi> does anything have problems with 4.3beta? here its horrible slow and plasma use a lot of cpu
<Crissi> after upgrading from 4.2.2
<Peace-> Crissi: what video card have you?
<Peace-> is an intel?
<Crissi> nvida gforce 6200
<Peace-> are driver properly installed
<Peace-> ?
<Crissi> but.. the problem with nvidia cards is not an nvidia problem. its a qt4 problem. i have latest legacy driver from jaunty.
<Crissi> sorry, here is an older card...
<Crissi> let me look
<Crissi> gforce2 mx400
<Crissi> kde4 dont makes the users lucky.
<Mamarok> Crissi: take offtopic ramblings to #kubuntu-offtopic, support only here, please
<Crissi> then, tell me how i can fix the broken 4.3 on jaunty
<Crissi> without:
<Crissi> - new user
<Crissi> - deleting .kde
<Mamarok> Crissi: what is broken? you need to be more specific
<Crissi> - buying anew grahics card
<Mamarok> it's not proken for me
<Crissi> slow
<Crissi> plasma uses a lot of cpu
<Mamarok> not slow for me
<Mamarok> Crissi: how did you install it?
<Crissi> starting systemsettings need some minutes
<Idhan> is here someone using denyhost??
<Crissi> from package: deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/backports/ubuntu jaunty main
<Crissi> just upgraded from 4.2.2
<Mamarok> Crissi: not, the intial Jaunty, was it an upgrade or a clean installation?
<Crissi> upgrade from hardy for a while
<Mamarok> Crissi: and you have no missing packages?
<Mamarok> or packages that were held back?
<Crissi> from 3.x?
<Crissi> or from 4.2.2
<Crissi> ?
<Mamarok> Crissi: no, when you installed KDE 4.3 beta 2 I mean
<Crissi> ok.. 4.2.2... let me check
<Crissi> i'll remove all 4.2.2
<giuseppe_> hi guys, do you know how to find an old pastebin?
<Mamarok> Crissi: no, that was not my question, please
<giuseppe_> I lose a file configuration for my wifi card
<Mamarok> giuseppe_: if you don't have the link anymore, search for the name of the psoter eventually, depends on the pastebin
<Crissi> yes, there old 4.2.2
<giuseppe_> Mamarok: well, I used www.pastebin.com
<Mamarok> Crissi: I didn't tell you that, I asked: did you have packages held back when you upgraded to 4.3?
<Crissi> http://paste.debian.net/40389/
<Mamarok> giuseppe_: well, you gave a name, didn't you? You can search for your name then
<giuseppe_> Mamarok: but I'm not ale to search any data
<Crissi> i'll try to upgrade the pkg or delete
<giuseppe_> Mamarok: but how? I cannot find the search field
<Mamarok> Crissi: please, read what I asked you!
<Mamarok> giuseppe_: in the sidebar menu?
<Mamarok> of pastebin.com
<Mamarok> giuseppe_: sorry, I thought there was a search field, but eventually see the history of your browser for pastebin URLs
<Mamarok> Crissi: also, you seem not to have a complete installation of KDE 4.3 anyway, no wonder it doesn't work correctly
<giuseppe_> Mamarok: well now I find
<drurew> hey mamarok
<drurew> bein busy?
<drurew> ;)
<Mamarok> drurew: hi
<Mamarok> drurew: do you have a question?
<drurew> no mamarok , sorry ...i wont be buggin you
<Mamarok> no problem :)
<Peace-> Mamarok: but i just want know is correct do you have a question? or have you a question?
<Peace-> well is not offtopic sorry
<Mamarok> Peace-: its "do you have a question?"
<drurew> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<drurew> see mamarol taught me something
<drurew> :)
<drurew> *mamarok
<Mamarok> drurew: it was more about grammatical correctness :)
<drurew> heh
<Mamarok> drurew: use the tabulator to complete nicks, it prevents typos
<drurew> Mamarok: yeah hey thats cool
<drurew> just gotta love bash
<handx> Is there anybody?
<Mamarok> !ask | handx
<ubottu> handx: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<drurew> hi handx
<handx> hello
<handx> why that there was nobody sent messages?
<drurew> it must be the summer heat
<handx> Is there anyone know that how to make kdebug debug pascal file?{not GDB but the GUI program}
<Mamarok> handx: thes is a support channel, for discussions and random chat, go to #kubuntu-offtopic
<Mamarok> ouch, pascal? doesn't that have a built in debugger?
<handx> just in GDB not KDebugger
<topramen> <makdaknife>........are you busy?....if not then answer pm please
<Mamarok> !pm > topramen
<ubottu> topramen, please see my private message
<topramen> <ubottu>.....I wanted to ask makdaknife a personal question if I could?
<topramen> <ubottu>and yess i did see your private message
<topramen> <ubottU> and <Mamarok>....<i'm having the same problem I had two days in a row>..which is I'm still tring to install ubuntu on my acer aspire 5515 on my Laptop and I cant get it to install properly.....it stalls after the loading Linux Kernel...can someone in here assist me with this problem?
<Mamarok> topramen: ubottu as just a bot, no need to talk to it :)
<Mamarok> topramen: what CD version do you use?
<topramen> <Mamarok>.....LOL!!!...A Bot as in Robot...OK...well consider it done.....
<topramen> <Mamarok>....i'm using Ubuntu Hardy 8.04 Lts version
<Mamarok> topramen: that Acer Aspire is a netbook?
<topramen> <Mamamarok>....no a Laptop
<handx> of couse it is a netbook
<Mamarok> topramen: then you need the netbook edition, the normal edition doesn't work well for netbooks
<Mamarok> topramen: I just googled it, that is a netbook, so you need the Netbook remix
<Mamarok> !netbook
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about netbook
<Mamarok> hm, let's see
<handx> you'd better using ubuntu 9.04 for netbook
<Mamarok> handx: guess what I just told him...
<topramen> <Mamarok><handx>....I dont see anywhere on it where it says notebook
<handx> I really don't know
<Mamarok> topramen: see here: http://www.canonical.com/projects/ubuntu/unr
<Mamarok> topramen: well, according to Google it is a netbook
<topramen> <Mamarok>........ok so what's the difference between a notebook and a Laptop?
<handx> it runs slow
<handx> and it is smaller
<Mamarok> topramen: my bad, it's a normal laptop, I was on the wrong link
<topramen> <Mamarok>.....what's the difference in the software version you mention earlier?
<Mamarok> topramen: anyway, if you want KDE, you should use Kubuntu 9.04, it's more likely to work then
<Mamarok> topramen: well, netbooks usually don't have CD dirves, so it can be installed from a USB stick, also they have little power and small screens, small harddisks
<Mamarok> so it's ok for surfing the web and reading mails, but not for much more
<BluesKaj> g'day
<topramen> <Mamarok>....well I dont have a note book as I stated earlier I have a laptop with a lot of hardrive a dvd/cd player/burner and a amd athlon 64 processor......I have a ubuntu hardy version 8.04 L.T.S..disc and I am currently using the software on my desktop which I'm relaying with you all presently ...
<Mamarok> topramen: wait, I corrected myself, see above :)
<Mamarok> topramen: but if you want KDE4, you will need Kubuntu 9.04
<Mamarok> Ubuntu 9.04 is only LTS for Gnome, not for KDE
<Dragnslcr> You mean 8.04
<topramen> <Mamarok>...Ok...but what I want to know now is what's the difference between the software and why want it go on my laptop but it will go on my desktop?
<Mamarok> right, 8.04
<sourcemaker> when I use the kernel 2.6.28... then I have a system freeze starting X11
<Mamarok> topramen: I don't know, sometimes it can only be installed with the alternate CD, depending on CPU and other factors
<topramen> <Mamarok>...where online can I download the Kubuntu 9.04 version?
<Mamarok> sourcemaker: that's not the kernel, sounds more like the graphic card driver
<sourcemaker> Mamarok: it's nvidia
<Mamarok> topramen: second
<topramen> <Mamarok>....ok
<Mamarok> topramen: do you want Gnome or KDE?
<topramen> what's the difference and what's better?
<Mamarok> topramen: that entirely depends on your personal preferences
<topramen> which ever's more secure
<Mamarok> those are different desktop environments
<Mamarok> topramen: security doesn't depend on the desktop, but on the underlying system wich is the same for both
<topramen> well i've been using both to be honest with you KDE and GNOME
<Mamarok> topramen: then you have an idea of the difference
<topramen> I only see the KDE or GNOME when I do updates
<Mamarok> keep in mind though that Kubuntu ships KDE4, which is quite different from KDE3
<Mamarok> topramen: well, you see a visual difference of course, in colour, layout and the applications have different names
<shadeslayer> topramen: google around for a preview of kde 4.3...youll get a idea :)
<digmore> or google reviews
<shadeslayer> i can provide a screenshot if you wish :)
<topramen> ok kool
<Mamarok> shadeslayer: those are on the web too, and tons of videos on youtube too
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: videos too?
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: kool then :P
<Mamarok> topramen: just google for KDE4 screenshot or video, you will find those
<digmore> how do I disable some ttys, because the memory is limited and it is very slow
<shadeslayer> digmore: one sec :)
<phh> digmore: edit /etc/inittab and drop some getty lines
<shadeslayer> digmore: http://tuxtraining.com/2008/09/28/how-to-make-ubuntu-extremely-fast/
<shadeslayer> phh: apart from that theres one more step i thunk
<shadeslayer> *think
<phh> shadeslayer: mmm don't think so but maybe
<topramen> ok I appreciate it...one more question <people>.......what is a good place to download a secure version?
<Mamarok> digmore: but the tty doesn't use much memory, you should disable 3D first, that's eating a lot
<shadeslayer> phh: i quote " With the new upstart mechanism in place, things are a little different. "
<Mamarok> topramen: which one do you want? On Kubuntu.org you will find the KDE one, on ubuntu.com the Gnome version
<phh> shadeslayer: yeah i just read it :D
<Mamarok> topramen: also, Linux is secure by default :)
<shadeslayer> phh: ;)
<topramen> doesn't matter but I just found something on google but want a good referral .
<shadeslayer> topramen: i recommend torrents :)
<Mamarok> shadeslayer: those download links have torrents...
<topramen> what is torrents?
<shadeslayer> !torrent | topramen
<ubottu> topramen: Torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html - See also !P2P
<shadeslayer> bah...
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: whats the factoid??
<topramen> ok thanks bot
<Mamarok> shadeslayer: that one :)
<Mamarok> !info ktorrent
<ubottu> ktorrent (source: ktorrent): BitTorrent client based on the KDE 4 technology platform. In component main, is optional. Version 3.2.1+dfsg.1-0ubuntu3 (jaunty), package size 1612 kB, installed size 4500 kB
<Mamarok> !bittorrent
<ubottu> Torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html - See also !P2P
<Mamarok> nah
<BluesKaj> !P2P
<ubottu> Peer-to-peer filesharing clients are available for several networks/protocols, including !BitTorrent, !Gnutella, !eDonkey, !DirectConnect, !SoulSeek - Multi-protocol engines include !MLDonkey and !giFT - See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/P2PFileSharing for general information
<Mamarok> oh, there's a FAQ in the link
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: no the one which points towards the torrent file of kubuntu ?
<Mamarok> http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html
<Mamarok> shadeslayer: it's on the frontpage of the website, no need for a link
<BluesKaj> what about wget ?
<Mamarok> !wget
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wget
<Mamarok> !info wget
<ubottu> wget (source: wget): retrieves files from the web. In component main, is standard. Version 1.11.4-2ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 235 kB, installed size 1932 kB
<Mamarok> I wouldn't use it for an iso, unless the server is very fast
<Mamarok> torrents speed up when there are enough seeders
<shadeslayer> topramen: after you download remember to check the md5 sum :)
<BluesKaj> frankly i've never tried wget with larger files over 500mb
<Ultimate_darknes> !mobile
<ubottu> Learn more about Ubuntu Mobile at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MobileAndEmbedded
<BluesKaj> Mamarok, I'm testing this with wget and I'm getting 540K/s which is close to my DSL limit for DL speed http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/karmic/alpha-2/karmic-desktop-amd64.iso
<shadeslayer> BluesKaj: ftp downloads are unreliable imho
<Mamarok> shadeslayer: and why should they be more unrelyable than a torrent? think...
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: because torrents have hash checks?
<Mamarok> shadeslayer: well, if there is no seeder with the complete image you are borked anyway
<Mamarok> hsh check or not
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: which can hardly be the case with kubuntu 9.04 :)
<Mamarok> hash*
<BluesKaj> shadeslayer, it's quick enuff , and it works for web based content , not just ftp
<shadeslayer> hmmm..
<weedar> I'm unable to choose VNC as connection-type in KRDC (running 4.3 beta), is this a common bug or am I lacking a package? (it worked a little while ago)
<shadeslayer> weedar: i think the network manager is being reworked..
<weedar> shadeslayer: but krdc is a separate package?
<shadeslayer> !info krdc
<ubottu> krdc (source: kdenetwork): Remote Desktop Connection client for KDE 4. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.2.2-0ubuntu2 (jaunty), package size 379 kB, installed size 720 kB
<shadeslayer> weedar: looks like it
<weedar> Oh well, guess I can just use vncviewer for now :)
<avihayb> hi, I be haveing a long standing problem with sound in firefox on a laptop runing kubuntu 9.04 with an onboard intel 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio controller (rev 04). the sound usualy works fine but after a few hours, it can suddenly get choppy. the short term solution is to restart firefox (with my usual 40 open tabs... :-<)
<avihayb> I also had problems with amarok changeing songs while haveing a virtual machin runing (useing a hipervisor),  causing the computer to freaze it's display.
<avihayb> but that seems to have been solve when hald was replaced with the new "thing"
<shadeslayer> thing?
<shadeslayer> oh you mean udev?
<avihayb> system that replaces hald
<shadeslayer> ah.. ok
<shadeslayer> is this a karmic system?
<avihayb> forgot the name, I think it was composede of two words
<avihayb> composed*
<avihayb> missing a letter somewhere...
<shadeslayer> avihayb: i dont think hald has been replaced in jaunty
<shadeslayer> only in karmic...
<shadeslayer> avihayb: ok my bad..
<poleykielona> Hi, i've instaled another system which is Ubyntu 9.04, and i dont see eth0 when typing ifconfig. What shall I do ? I dont have this problem on kubuntu
<avihayb> ok, so it was probebly a hal upgrade?
<drurew>  /msg !info sftp
<drurew> rrrrr
<shadeslayer> avihayb: as im gathering,udevd (replacement for hald) is here since intrepid
<shadeslayer> poleykielona: what does lspci | grep ethernet show?
<BluesKaj> poleykielona, install Wicd for neteork managment
<BluesKaj> network
<avihayb> I don't know, all I remember is aproveing a package removal and replacement about a weak ago
<shadeslayer> BluesKaj: wicd is only a graphical replacement...how does it help with ifconfig?
<poleykielona> I dont know, I'm now on Kubuntu (at the same maschine)
<avihayb> it should give you the same output in either os
<shadeslayer> poleykielona: open a konsole via alt+f2 > konsole
<poleykielona> how could i install Wicd when I dont have internet ?
<BluesKaj> poleykielona, the widget network manager is unstable and unreliable
<poleykielona> shadeslayer: i have console opened
<shadeslayer> poleykielona: lspci | grep ethernet
<BluesKaj> shadeslayer, it's not a graphical substitute , it's a standalone app
<shadeslayer> BluesKaj: so it helps with ifconfig as well?
<BluesKaj> wicd that is
<poleykielona> nothing happened
<BluesKaj> yes
<shadeslayer> poleykielona: you probably dont have a ethernet card or it is undetected
<poleykielona> or pehaps I shall try it when logged on ubuntu
<shadeslayer> poleykielona: by ifconfig you do mean that you are looking for ethernet devices?
<poleykielona> how could i not have card while I'm online ?
<avihayb> how is wicd at creating secured ad-hoc wireless networks?
<shadeslayer> avihayb: pretty good
<shadeslayer> poleykielona: is this a wifi connection?
<avihayb> time I stop setting it unsecure manually
<poleykielona> when I type in console "ifconfig" i only get "lo"
<BluesKaj> avihayb, it has the option but if you have wifi network then wicd is vg at detecting any broadcasted nets
<poleykielona> but when I type it in kubuntu i get "lo", "eth0", "wlan etc"
<poleykielona> i have internet via cable - eth0
<avihayb> no, I want my laptop to create a ad-hoc secure network (since my card doesn't support AP mode (master))
<poleykielona> summary: i see "eth0" in kubuntu, but not in ubuntu
<poleykielona> what shall i do to see it also on ubuntu
<avihayb> currently, I'm running with no network manager, and runing nm-applet when I need to connect to wireless, or my own shell script to create a nonsecure ad-hoc
<shadeslayer> poleykielona: 1)ubuntu support is in #ubuntu , 2)what happens when you connect the cable in ubuntu? do you get connected?
<poleykielona> shadeslayer: I know that ubuntu support is on #ubuntu, but those systems are simmilar. 2) nothing happends when i connect cable on ubuntu
<shadeslayer> poleykielona: can you open any site?
<shadeslayer> in ubuntu
<poleykielona> literaly nothing, and thats my problem
<shadeslayer> one sec
<poleykielona> no, i can't open any website in ubuntu
<shadeslayer> poleykielona: ill be back in a sec
<poleykielona> shadeslayer: thanks for patient
<Dayla> hmm.... i want to install second life on kubuntu, how do i go about this?
<shadeslayer> !games | Dayla
<ubottu> Dayla: Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<avihayb> poleykielona:  the only thing I can think of that could help you find the problem is:
<avihayb> in kubuntu: lsmod > kmoduls.txt
<avihayb> in ubuntu: lsmod > umoduls.txt
<poleykielona> what would it do ?
<avihayb> and then run a diff on bouth files to see what ubuntu doesn't load
<shadeslayer> poleykielona: lists all the modules loaded
<avihayb> lsmod, lists all the moduls that are loaded. you can do it in console
<Dayla> ok... second life is on neither of those lists
<avihayb> the > filename, tells "it" to write the output to a file
<poleykielona> ok, I'll try
<poleykielona> now i need to logout from kubuntu, or could I have 2 systems at the same time ?
<bazhang> Dayla, only thing I see is the one at getdeb.net ; perhaps the forums will have better choices
<avihayb> what CPU do you have?
<poleykielona> core 2 duo
<shadeslayer> poleykielona: uh...have you put gnome on a kubuntu install?
<shadeslayer> poleykielona: or do you have 2 seprate ubuntu installs
<bazhang> poleykielona, need to logout of kde session
<poleykielona> no, they are totally different systems, kubuntu is from website as kubuntu, and ubuntu from website as ubuntu
<avihayb> then you can run one of the system in a CPU virtualisation virtual machine like KVM oe vbox
<shadeslayer> poleykielona: you mean one different partitions right?
<bazhang> poleykielona, you are dual booting ubuntu and kubuntu?
<avihayb> but the virtualisation software will emulate a different network card
<avihayb> oe->
<poleykielona> yes, they have different partitions, different home  etc
<avihayb> or
<poleykielona> ok, now I see that 2 systems on the same time is beyond my proficiency
<bazhang> it's not possible
<bazhang> if you mean to have two systems launched at the same time, without a virtual machine involved
<poleykielona> summarize: i need to reboot
<avihayb> why not?
<poleykielona> thanks guys, you have free beer when you visit poland
<shadeslayer> poleykielona: you do know that KDE and gnome can co-exsist
<avihayb> wow, wicd looks powerfull, I can't remember why I avoided installing it?
<eljak> hello, how or what tool i should use to configure my wireless and wired connections? under kde?
<avihayb> well, eljak everyone seem to like wicd
<shadeslayer> eljak: the network manager plasmoid or wicd
<poleykielona> shadeslayer: i've installed ubuntu not because of gnome, but because i've find "ubuntu studio"distribution - with a lot of stuff and optimized for music. I prefer KDE
<avihayb> I just unstalled it, but up untill now, I used the console for the wired connection, and nm-applet for wireless
<shadeslayer> poleykielona: ah..
<avihayb> *installed
<BluesKaj> avihayb, I use wicd eth0 as default , but i can still use the wifi option if the cat5 craps out
<avihayb> cat5?
<BluesKaj> which it has in the past ...the cat literally chewed thru the cat5 cable :)
<BluesKaj> dhcp/eth0 connect wire
<avihayb> ok, I get it
<eljak> avihayb: thanks i will try it
<avihayb> time to reask the question I came here for
<Dayla> so, i have the linux version of second life downloaded, how do i install it?
<avihayb> hi, I be haveing a long standing problem with sound in firefox on a laptop runing kubuntu 9.04 with an onboard intel 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio controller (rev 04). the sound usualy works fine but after a few hours, it can suddenly get choppy. the short term solution is to restart firefox (with my usual 40 open tabs... :-<)
<shadeslayer> Dayla: is it a .deb?
<bazhang> Dayla, in what format
<Dayla> it is in a zip format
<Dayla> the linux compressed format
<shadeslayer> Dayla: what are its contents?
<Dayla> a crap ton of files
<shadeslayer> Dayla: does it have a cmakelists.txt ?
<BluesKaj> avihayb, i think you found your prob , too many open pages ... cpu overload
<Dayla> i havent looked for such a file
<topramen> <Mamarok>.....please tell me what i need to do to get the right codecs to get my brasero software to work so I can burn the Kubuntu cd
<topramen> http://paste.ubuntu.com/204948/
<shadeslayer> Dayla: if it does and also contains ./configure then you need to compile
<Mamarok> topramen: second
<avihayb> nope, fire usualy takes 7% cpu, and it's a dualcore
<topramen> ok
<Dayla> no, it doesnt
<avihayb> and I can play sound normally at the same time with amarok
<Mamarok> topramen: you don't need codecs for ISO burning, something is wrong with the media I guess, try burning at lower speed
<shadeslayer> Dayla: hmm,what about install.txt
<topramen> ok...i use the maximum speed
<bazhang> Dayla, where was this downloaded from
<BluesKaj> avihayb, intermittent probs  are the most difficult to track down and solve
<topramen> is it kool to do burning while online?
<Dayla> the second life website
<shadeslayer> topramen: why not
<Mamarok> topramen: you shouldn't, use 8x
<topramen> just always thought taht would be dangerous
<topramen> ok 8x it is
<Mamarok> topramen: well, being online doesn't disturb, no, why should it=?
<glenda_> i'm having some minor display problems with an intel 82815 chip set.  can anyone help?.  when i run glx gears i see the gears turning but they seem incomplete and i have horizontal lines covering the screen.  I also have a lot of jitter over the entire display.  my xorg file is pretty generic, no driver specified, maybe i need to specify a driver?
<topramen> just a thought that occured been thinking that way for a while
<Mamarok> topramen: the higher the burning speed, the most likely you have errors, especially on cheap media
<glenda_> topramen: make sure your laser is clean, wipe it off with a qtip & rubbing alcohol
<shadeslayer> !intel | glenda_
<ubottu> glenda_: Ubuntu 9.04 has a known regression for some Intel graphics support. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/IntelPerformance and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130582 for more information.
<bazhang> http://www.byteme.org.uk/secondlife/apt-get-a-secondlife.html Dayla there are repos here
<topramen> LOL...well I'm using a hp pavilion 2006 desktop
<topramen> Mamarok...::I dont know the typ of burner I have
<Mamarok> topramen: media means the CD you are burning on to
<avihayb> I've been disconnected, so I might ave missed a message or two
<topramen> oh...thanks
<shadeslayer> avihayb: nope ;)
<glenda_> shadeslayer: i was having the same problems before my upgrade to 9.04.  i think xorg is misconfigured, i could use some help to make sure the correct driver is being used
<shadeslayer> glenda_: the intel chips are not supported as of now
<shadeslayer> (in 9.04)
<Mamarok> shadeslayer: arghs...
<Mamarok> shadeslayer: some Intel chipsets have problems, not *all* of them!
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: did i do something wrong?
 * shadeslayer checks links
<shadeslayer> glenda_: one sec
<Mamarok> shadeslayer: in particualr the chipset on the eeePc has a problem
<Mamarok> particular*
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: so only the i915
<Mamarok> shadeslayer: that's one I know of, yes
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: ok,im having a look at the release notes
<shadeslayer> glenda_: can you pastebin the xorg.conf?
<topramen> <Mamarok>....I'm still having the same problem..it's now saying i'm having errors somthing something then I tried it again and then it said not enough disc space and i'm using a memorex dvd-R blank disc
<glenda_> shadeslayer: hold...
<Mamarok> topramen: you are burning a CD iso on to a DVD-R?...
<topramen> yess
<Mamarok> what a waste of space
<topramen> so am I not suppose to use a dvd-r on an ISO?
<glenda_> shadeslayer: http://pastebin.com/f5d845490
<shadeslayer> glenda_: read this for starters : http://wiki.compiz-fusion.org/Hardware/Intel
<topramen> <Mamarok>....Was I not suppose to use a DVD_R on an ISO Burn?
<avihayb> one of thease someone will make a set of programs/drivers, that will turn a large space disk, into multiple small ones.
<avihayb> Oh, wait, linux can already do that
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: ive found a xorg.conf for the intel 82815,would you mind having a look,just to confirm it its advisable to use it?
<avihayb> well, it's just isn't comfortable yet...
<shadeslayer> *if
<shadeslayer> glenda_: i think the xorg.conf might be incomplete,not sure...
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-general-1/xorg.conf-for-intel-82815-chipset-608658/
<shadeslayer> ack,shes gone for now
<shadeslayer> glenda_: have a look at http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-general-1/xorg.conf-for-intel-82815-chipset-608658/ , not very sure about it
<topramen> can anyone tell me what an ISO is?
<glenda_> ok
<bazhang> topramen, its the format you burn to get an Ubuntu/Kubuntu livecd/installer disk etc
<Mamarok> shadeslayer: that's very old...
<shadeslayer> topramen: image of a CD
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: im searching,but as of now i cant get anything else
<glenda_> shadeslayer: i use envyng-qt with nvidia cards, is there a similar program with intel cards?
<topramen> ok...but why cant I burn it on a dvd-r?
<shadeslayer> glenda_: hmm,i have a nvidia card,never heard of that before...
<bazhang> topramen, you can
<topramen> well why want my brasero burn my new iso i've downloaded?
<Mamarok> shadeslayer: check here: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/314050 <-- it says fix released
<topramen> BAZHANG....do you know of a good place online to download a D.O.D...Wipe Clean Program
<topramen> does anyone know?
<bazhang> topramen, shred
<topramen> is shred a site?
<bazhang> topramen, no, its a command
<shadeslayer> glenda_: you can use sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg if you were not facing problems ( this command resets the xorg 0
<topramen> ok so do I type that command in the terminal or konsole?
<glenda_> shadeslayer: i've tried that, it only sets it to the default generic xorg.conf file
<bazhang> topramen, please read the manual very carefully before using it
<ign0ramus> bazhang, i don't think shred works very well on ext3/ext4 FS's
<topramen> Manual to what?
<shadeslayer> glenda_: im all out of options then,i cant seem to find anything else,google around
<glenda_> that's why i'm here, i couldn't find anything either
<bazhang> ign0ramus, really? thought it was a part of coreutils
<ign0ramus> bazhang, it's still included, but due the journaling nature of ext3/ext4, shred doesn't work as effectively as on other FS's
<shadeslayer> glenda_: theres a channel #xorg,try asking there :)
<bazhang> ign0ramus, okay thanks; any advice for topramen ?
<glenda_> will do, thanks
<ign0ramus> bazhang, i've heard about 'wipe' but i have never used it
<bazhang> topramen, think you should listen to ign0ramus 's suggestion of 'wipe'
<TaMonKein> is there free alternative to gimp on linux?
<bazhang> !info wipe | topramen
<ubottu> topramen: wipe (source: wipe): Secure file deletion. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.21-6 (jaunty), package size 42 kB, installed size 136 kB
<bazhang> TaMonKein, gimp is free
<topramen> ok...
<TaMonKein> bazhang: i know that, but i dont like that gimp opens so many windows..
<ign0ramus> bazhang, topramen: also, DBAN works on Linux and is widely regarded as one of the best way to clear all data off a drive
<bazhang> TaMonKein, what is your end goal?
<ign0ramus> topramen, http://www.dban.org/
<TaMonKein> bazhang: i want image editor which does not open ~3 windows of stuff..
<topramen> Ok thanks...
<ign0ramus> TaMonKein, isn't there 'gimpshop', which opens in a single window like photoshop?
<TaMonKein> ign0ramus: did not know about that.
<Peace-> TaMonKein: krita
<Peace-> TaMonKein: use 1.6 version
<Peace-> the versin 2 is still buggy
<Peace-> for me
<ign0ramus> TaMonKein, http://www.gimpshop.com/index.shtml
<Peace-> TaMonKein: krita and krita-plugin
<TaMonKein> peace ok i'll try both of them :P
<topramen> BAZHANG or IGN0ramus...can you all please tell me what i'm doing wrong when burning my new ISO and why want it burn....it gets all the way to 99% and then stops and says error
<ign0ramus> topramen, what app are you using?
<bazhang> topramen, using k3b or gnomebaker?
<topramen> hold on let me go check
<topramen> it says Kubuntu-9.04-desktop-amd64.iso
<ign0ramus> topramen, no, what app are you using to burn the .iso?
<bazhang> topramen, I meant the burning app
<topramen> oh
<topramen> it's brasero
<ign0ramus> topramen, that could be your issue right there :/
<topramen> ok so i dont need to use that app?
<bazhang> topramen, buggy imo
<ign0ramus> topramen, my gnome friends all now use k3b ;)
<topramen> ok i see i have that one also hold on let me try and use that one
<bazhang> topramen, better results with k3b (kde) or gnomebaker (gnome), though you can use both/either with kde/gnome
<avihayb_> I find gimp as pretty much useless for a new user. why? because it's very counter intuitive. it has all the bells and whistles, but you have to know where and how to look.
<ign0ramus> topramen, i guess the first thing to do would be to verify the integrity of your .iso ... you can check here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM
<ign0ramus> avihayb_, that's true of every advanced editor, be it for video/pictures/audio et
<topramen> ok i'm using it now but i says it want me to use a cdrw instead of a dvd-r...
<avihayb_> kolourPaint is a microsol+ level paint software
<coz_> any problems with cooliris and firefox...it doesnt want to show up in    kubuntu?
<ign0ramus> topramen, in k3b, you must choose whether you want to use a dvd or cd
<avihayb_> ign0ramus: have you ever tryed paintshop pro 5?
<avihayb_> or 6 or, even 7?
<ign0ramus> avihayb_, i have X2 on my windows partition
<avihayb_> I didn't know they went beyond X
<topramen> when you say verify the itegrity...are you saying the disc that will be burned or what i've downloaded?
<ign0ramus> avihayb_, http://www.corel.com/servlet/Satellite/us/en/Product/1184951547051
<bazhang> topramen, the iso
<avihayb_> anyway, psp5, is so intuative, it's great working with
<coz_> nevermind
<avihayb_> abd it's very powerfull and advanced
<avihayb_> *and
<ign0ramus> avihayb_, psp is very intuitive, but hardly powerful or advanced when comparing against gimp or photoshop
<topramen> ok
<avihayb> well, I'm wineing photoshop, because psp wouldn't wine properly for me
<ign0ramus> avihayb, http://www.justlinux.com/forum/showthread.php?t=112195
<avihayb> and beside haveing better filters, I don't see a big gap
<avihayb> that's old, and I never tryed psp8
<topramen> This K3b is some very confusing software to use
<ign0ramus> topramen, really?  you open the app, select what type of project you want, drag and drop, and click 'burn'...
<topramen> i did but it didn't work but I will keep trying to do that
<ign0ramus> topramen, if you are using a dvd, make sure to select 'burn dvd iso image'
<topramen> on the setting it says simulate,create image, only create image,remove image, and verify written data...which do I select?
<avihayb> not more then Nero burning rom with the stupid "SMART start"
<avihayb> *rome
<topramen> The Joliet extensions (which are needed for long filenames on Windows systems) restrict the length of the volume descriptior (the name of the filesystem) to 16 characters. The selected descriptor 'kubuntu-9.04-desktop-amd64' is longer than that. Do you want it to be cut or do you want to go back and change it manually?
<topramen> is what it says when i want to burn the iso
<bazhang> cut it
<topramen> ok
<avihayb_> I'm guessing it's the cd-name, and there for the length of the name doesn't matter
<topramen> it's a working now just hope it plays in my laptop
<bazhang> topramen, be sure to set bios to boot from cd/dvd drive first
<topramen> will do
<topramen> it doesn't eject when done and i'm kinda confused because it says 100% in the overall progress but only 86% in the Device buffer...is that normal or finish burning?
<avihayb_> maybe it's just finalizeing the disk
<bazhang> topramen, for k3b it will take a moment to finalize/finish, then give a green bar and a pinging sound accompanied by the word success
<topramen> ok i guess it's not finish...the buffer is at 86% and I have'nt heard the success yet but it says success at the very top of the monitor in a seperate box
<bazhang> topramen, success with a green bar?
<topramen> ok I have'nt saw it yet so i guess it's not finish yet
<bazhang> should be in a separate bar, over the burning window
<topramen> ok
<antoine__> help
<avihayb_> ok
<avihayb_> I guess I was too late
<avihayb_> he tryed to warn us, but now he is gone, proebly forever
<topramen> someone please check this out to see if everythings okhttp://paste.ubuntu.com/204984/
<topramen> http://paste.ubuntu.com/204984/
<ralph_> someone on this channel?
<avihayb_> yes
<ralph_> oh hi
<avihayb_> topramen: It doesn't report any errors
<ralph_> well a lot of names here but no chat ;)
<avihayb_> I usualy ask it to varify the output
<shadeslayer> ok,my friend just managed to rm -rf /boot (dont ask!) , ive managed to setup grub,but how do i auto-generate the menu.lst anf the intrids?
<avihayb_> ralph_: you'll find that most prpole only respond to specific help questions
<topramen> ok well it didn't go sucess neither but it says it waas finished i guess it's done....but never ejected from my drive...i guess this iso is not going to work on my laptop and i will need to try and burn another one
<avihayb_> why assume the glass is half empty
<ralph_> well then - anyone know why kubuntu chrashes or comes on again when I want it to suspend to disk?
<ralph_> I have this behaviour on 3 Laptops and 1 Desktop
<avihayb_> open the drive yourself, frankly, varios burnig software that eject my drive by themself, cased me some damage, since something was blocking the drive
<avihayb_> and try the cd for yourself
<avihayb_> you can also try it out on the computer you burned it on
<topramen> <avihayb>......are you familiar with the K3b software?
<avihayb_> not really, I used it, but I never realy explored all it's options.
<avihayb_> really*
<avihayb_> just try to read from the cd with your file manager
<topramen> well i see options i've never ever saw before and am trying really hard to make sure i'm doing all the neccessary steps to burn this iso
<avihayb_> to burn ISO, I just drag droped them into the program, and it did all the rest for me
<topramen> <avihayb>....are you familiar with the kubuntu 9.04 desktop i386?
<avihayb_> I installed from the alternate cd
<avihayb_> but what's the problem?
<topramen> <avihayb>...will the kubuntu 9.04 desktop i386 work on a laptop?
<avihayb_> sure
<avihayb_> how well is up to the laptop specifications
<avihayb_> everything from the last three years should be fine
<topramen> as for the laptop it's newly bought 3 months ago.....well I have the ubuntu 8.04 hardy version on disc presently now and installed on the desktop that i'm relaying with you on now but I cant get it to install on my acer aspire 5515
<topramen> <avihayb>......are you at all familiar with what i'm talking about?
<shadeslayer> can anyone pastebin the output of ls /boot please , it would be really helpful
<avihayb_> abi-2.6.17-10-generic
<avihayb_> config-2.6.17-10-generic
<avihayb_> grub
<avihayb_> initrd.img-2.6.17-10-generic
<Mamarok> avihayb_: pastebin, please!
<shadeslayer> avihayb: thanks :)
<avihayb_> memtest86+.bin       System.map-2.6.17-10-generic       vmlinuz-2.6.17-10-generic   sory for the lazyness
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: do you have any idea on how to restore /boot?
<Mamarok> shadeslayer: what did you do again?
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: not me! my friend removed /boot
<Mamarok> ...
<yoga>  How do I search for bugs?
<shadeslayer> !bugs > yoga
<ubottu> yoga, please see my private message
<Mamarok> yoga: are you interested in a particular bug?
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: i have 9.04 on a usb and a 6.04 cd lying here....somewhere
<Mamarok> shadeslayer: how did he do that?
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: some other guy ' advised ' him
<Mamarok> shadeslayer: brilliant...
<yoga> I want to find out a "bug" is really a bug and it's been file.  When I start Kget I get and error message say cannot load plugin ktorrentfactory.
<shadeslayer> he wanted to use the windows bootloader
<Mamarok> ask that other guy to get it back on then again, sorry, but that is just dumb
<Mamarok> yoga: install ktorrent?
<yoga> Mamarok: Yes ktorrent already installed.
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: will sudo update-grub from a CD not work?
<Mamarok> sahdehow could it? He removed the kernels...
<Mamarok> shadeslayer: ^^, sry
<Mamarok> yoga: also, kget is just a frontend to wget, is it installed?
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: hmm...so a reinstall is in session?
<laz0r> shadeslayer: you need to reinstall the linux-image and probably the grub package, although I think the needed files for grub should also lie around somewhere under /usr/share/grub or something like that
<yoga> Mamarok: Yes wget also installed.
<Mamarok> shadeslayer: well, unless you can find an indentical /boot to recopy, then run the recovery tool
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: how about the ones on the live CD?
<Mamarok> yoga: which KDE version? as kget doesn't show a dependency to ktorrent at all
<Mamarok> shadeslayer: well, I doubt that, but you can try
<Mamarok> shadeslayer: where did he get that advice from, somewhere in our channels?
<yoga> Mamarok: KDE 4.2.90
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: no
<yoga> Did you install Kget on KDE 4.2.90?
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: someone he knows
<Mamarok> shadeslayer: tell him he should very fast get rid of that 'friend' then, unless he repairs it for him
<laz0r> shadeslayer: boot with the live cd, then chroot into the installed system and reinstall all necessary packages, thats what i would try
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: and the same guy once formatted the linux partition of another friend and left him with no bootloader
<shadeslayer> laz0r: chroot ?
<shadeslayer> what if i reinstall and dont format the drive on which kubuntu is currently residing? will that do the trick?
<laz0r> shadeslayer: you can mount the harddisk into some directory, then run 'chroot /bin/sh' (or something like that, i'll take a look in a second for the exact command) in that directory to 'change the root filesystem' to that directory
<laz0r> so then you have a shell running in your old, broken system
<laz0r> which you can use to reinstall the packages you need to get the system booting again on its own
<shadeslayer> laz0r: im on his machine right now on a live USB...can you give me the exact commands?
<laz0r> do you have a shell with root access open?
<shadeslayer> laz0r: sure
<laz0r> ok, is the old root filesystem mounted
<shadeslayer> yep
<yoga> Mamarok: Kget has a torrent plugin.
<laz0r> ok, cd into the directory where the old root is mounted
<shadeslayer> done
<laz0r> and just try running chroot /bin/sh
<shadeslayer> laz0r: chroot: cannot change root directory to /bin/sh: Not a directory
<Mamarok> yoga: you can load it anyway, the plugins is just not ready yet
<laz0r> oops, then chroot . /bin/sh probably
<shadeslayer> somethings happening
<shadeslayer> ok i have a blank cursor
<laz0r> ok, now you changed the root dir to be the old system, the shell is just sh, and there are probably no environment variables set
<shadeslayer> laz0r: the terminal changed to ubuntu:sh
<laz0r> just try running ls /, see if it really is the old root
<laz0r> and not the live systems root
<shadeslayer> laz0r: yep
<laz0r> ok, can you run things like dpkg --list?
<shadeslayer> laz0r: yep
<laz0r> ok, then examine the output of dpkg --list for the kernel package that was installed on the old system
<shadeslayer> laz0r: this is going pretty good.....:)
<laz0r> dpkg --list | grep linux-image
<laz0r> or  grep for kernel, i have actually no idea how those packages are called...
<shadeslayer> laz0r: ii  linux-image-2.6.28-13-generic              2.6.28-13.44                               Linux kernel image for version 2.6.28 on x86
<shadeslayer> laz0r: there are 2 more , one is a older kernel and one is linux-image-generic
<shadeslayer> laz0r: should i run dpkg --reconfigure ?
<laz0r> mmh, ok, now what i would try is getting that package from packages.ubuntu.com and out it somewhere locally so you can reinstall it via dpkg
<laz0r> or, better yet, look in /var/cache/apt/archives
<laz0r> it should be laying around there
<laz0r> ok, on my machine it is not in /var/cache/apt/archives, but maybe it is on yours
<shadeslayer> nope..
<amauri> yes
<shadeslayer> laz0r: does apt-get work on this?
<laz0r> i guess not, but you could try
<shadeslayer> it does :)
<amauri> the is not fouder game the sims 2
<laz0r> yea? ok, then somehow force apt-get to reinstall the kerne
<laz0r> l
<amauri> kerne system kurubutu
<shadeslayer> laz0r: i guess linux kernel-generic will do the job?
<amauri> yes or no
<amauri> ok ..
<laz0r> if you just do apt-get install linux-image it will probably just say that it is already the newest version
<shadeslayer> laz0r: i think i have to run dpkg --reconfigure....apt-get says its already installed
<shadeslayer> laz0r: haha
<laz0r> if you do --reconfigure it will just reconfigure, not reinstall it, the files that are gone will be gone afterwards also
<laz0r> i think
<shadeslayer> laz0r: so what do we do?
<laz0r> so maybe just remove linux-image, then install again?
<laz0r> try with apt-get -s remove linux-image, if that only wants to remove the kernel, try it
<laz0r> without the -s
<avihayb_> or apt-get reinstall
<amauri> compiler c++ for linus emule game the EA GAMES PC
<laz0r> well, that might be a wise thing to try before remove
<shadeslayer> i just removed it and reinstalled
<laz0r> and did the image show up again in /boot
<amauri> #include <iostream>   // biblioteca nescess�ria para a fun��o std::cout
<amauri> #include <cstdlib>
<laz0r> and, if apt-get removed the modules also, you might want to install those too
<Mamarok> amauri: what are you doing?
<shadeslayer> laz0r: one sec....it was just a meta package....did not completely set up , so i removed the modules too and reinstalling right now
<lovre> i have set up a panel to stay under windows, but when i go to the screen edge, it shows up over the windows. How can i make it not to :) ???
<shadeslayer> laz0r: this will tale 20 min :)
<shadeslayer> *take
<amauri> take *^_^*
<laz0r> mmh, ok, there is a risk i won't be at my computer in 20 min, but i'll come back
<shadeslayer> brb
<julian__> español
<kubuntu_> salut touos le monde
<shadeslayer> laz0r: i dont think anything else is needed right>
<Mamarok> !es | julian__
<ubottu> julian__: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Mamarok> !fr | kubuntu_
<ubottu> kubuntu_: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<laz0r> actually, if that works, there is not much else to do, just reinstall grub the same way, make sure the config is right and the initrd image for the kernel is there (run update-initramfs and update-grub) and then everything should work again
<julian__> hello....
<Mamarok> !es > julian__
<ubottu> julian__, please see my private message
<julian__> i would like to get the wep key for a router
<shadeslayer> laz0r: ok,thanks *alot*
<julian__> can some one help me?
<Mamarok> julian__: just ask your question
<laz0r> shadeslayer: you're welcome
<julian__> Mamarok: how can i crack the key for a router?
<Mamarok> julian__: I don't know, and this is hardly a question for this channel, we do not 'crack' things here
<julian__> Mamarok do u know where can i get a chat or help for this?
<Mamarok> julian__: no, sorry
<julian__> Mamarok: no problem... thanks
<Mamarok> you are welcome :)
<topramen> is anyone here familiar with the k3b software?.....if so can someone walk me through the process?
<shadeslayer> !k3b
<ubottu> k3b is a feature-rich and user-friendly burning application for KDE (and, as all KDE applications, works fine on GNOME). For a guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/K3BHowto
<Mamarok> topramen: what process you mean, using it?
<Mamarok> topramen: I can, but it works like all other CD/DVD burner/ripper
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: i think he meant a guide
<topramen> trying to burn iso....i thought it went well but on my laptop i'm trying to put it on it says media failure
<Mamarok> shadeslayer: I know :)
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: ok..:)
<Mamarok> topramen: could you please put that error message in http://paste.ubuntu.com?
<Mamarok> topramen: you have everything k3b related installed, haven't you?
<Mamarok> topramen: see here for the dependencies: http://pastebin.com/d34ca339b
<topramen> yes I think I do.... I dont get an error....after selecting the project I want on the welcome page then drag my iso to it...I want to know why I cant select burn?....it only lets me select burn only when I click on
<Mamarok> topramen: well, tat's the way it works, it shouldn't start automatically, so you can change settings if necessary
<topramen> hold on i'm trying something new
<Mamarok> that* even
<topramen> I was told that it was suppose to say success in a green bar but it does'nt...is there any thing else I need to dowload on the k3b to make my burns complete ?
<Mamarok> topramen: well, type sudo aptitude install k3b to check if nothing is missing first
<shadeslayer> topramen: nope....you can try and use dd if k3b is unsucessful
<topramen> ok hold on
<avihayb_> topramen: well, I'm packing up and going to school (where they block IRC, among others) good luck
<topramen> ok thansk
<Mamarok> shadeslayer: ...
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: cli ftw :)
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: ??
<Mamarok> shadeslayer: I try to do a walk through, do you mind?
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: ok okk...im going
<topramen> http://paste.ubuntu.com/205037/
<ruben> hola
<Guest92024> alguien pueda decirme como puedo poner una foto como fondo de pantalla?
<topramen> http://paste.ubuntu.com/205041/
<draik> !es | Guest92024
<ubottu> Guest92024: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Mamarok> topramen: which one now of these pastebins?
<topramen> both
<Mamarok> topramen: the second one says it worked ok
<topramen> what about the first one?
<Mamarok> topramen: wait...
<topramen> well I tried re-burning different iso's and I keep getting media failure on my screen
<Mamarok> topramen: not from what I can see in the second pastebin
<Mamarok> topramen: did you try opening the burnt CD in Dolphin or running it on the laptop?
<topramen> no did'nt use or familiar with dolphin but yess i've been putting it in the laptop after every burn and it keep saying media failure
<Mamarok> topramen: well, remove it from the drive in your PC, put it back in and see if you can open it with Dolphin
<topramen> ok you mean remove it from the disc drive and open the iso from my desktop?
<Mamarok> yes, it should pop up normally if it can read the CD
<topramen> yes it displays with the mb and a list of other stuff
<Mamarok> topramen: did you try putting another CD (audio or video) in that laptop to see if it's not the drive?
<topramen> no i will do that but I know it's not the drive..it's a new laptop...but I will try reburning it to a cd-r instead of a dvd-r
<Mamarok> topramen: that's a good idea, indeed
<fabcal> hi there
<mubu> Hey everyone. I have the desktop cube and rotate cube activated in compiz fusion settings. However now, when I use the mouse scroll it scrools between the different desktops (sides of the cube). How can I disable this key binding? Thanks
<fabcal> hi everyone
<Mamarok> mubu: are you using Gnome?
<topramen> does it matter if I select the raw cd mode or not?
<fabcal> sorry everyone: very possibly that I am going to ask a stupid question: Am I right here in ordr to ask about VMWARE (not) running on Ubuntu?
<Mamarok> topramen: well, normall you shouldn't change anything in the settings for data CD, it's configured correctly by default
<Dragnslcr> fabcal- you can ask here, or you can try #ubuntu (which has more people)
<fabcal> Dragnslcr: - let me make a try just here
<fabcal> Dragnslcr - R U familiar with VMWARE Server 20.1?
<fabcal> Dragnslcr -  VMWARE-Server 2.01
<santiago_> hello
<topramen> Well I did a stupid move I forgot to close the tray in the disc drive, but now my new problem is I cant select the iso from the k3b desktop bin so I had to drag it from the desktop to the keb bin
<Mamarok> topramen: when you say bin, you mean the trash can?
<topramen> no I mean up in the corner of the k3b box where you select what you want to burn
<nate__> hello
<Mamarok> topramen: well, just close k3b and restart it
<topramen> well i initially did that but for some strange reason it's stuck at 50% overall progress....
<nate__> i installed a script using script manager for amarok but i dont know how to access it
<Mamarok> topramen: 50% progress in burning? you mean you closed k3b while burning?
<topramen> no
<topramen> i mean after I figured out that I left the cd drive open and then closed it...the burn highlighted and then I started the process
<topramen> what is kde and do I need to do a seperate download to get the burning process to work right?
<shadeslayer> laz0r: there?
<Mamarok> topramen: wait, I don't understand what you said
<Mamarok> topramen: what are you burning right now?
<dan___> KDE is a desktop enviroment
<topramen> still the same ole iso
<topramen> it's stuck at
<Mamarok> topramen: wich ISO is it? Ubuntu, Kubuntu, 9.04?
<topramen> .90% device buffer
<topramen> kubuntu 9.04
<shadeslayer> laz0r: i cant do a normal boot since it says something about scripts-top,wheras on a recoveryboot  i get to a intramfs shell...
<Mamarok> topramen: did you check the md5sum?
<topramen> yess but i didn't understand what I was looking at
<Mamarok> topramen: could you please do the following: type md5sum followed by a space then the name of the iso and give me the iso name and the number that comes out in http://paste.ubuntu.com
<topramen> can you show me exactly how i need to type this in the konsole?
<Mamarok> topramen: well, exatly as I said, if you are in the same folder than your iso package, you can use the tabulator:
<Mamarok> type md5sum kubuntu then hit the tabulator and it should complete automatically
<topramen> ok  you mean in the k3b tabulator?
<laz0r> shadeslayer: scripts-top is something in the initramfs i think, what does it say exactly? did you run update-initramfs?
<Mamarok> topramen: no, in a konsole
<topramen> ok hold on
<shadeslayer> laz0r: yes,i ran update-initramfs
<shadeslayer> laz0r: it said scripts-top/usplash_image not found and then about modprobe devices
<shadeslayer> laz0r: i think linux-image-2.6.28-13-generic is not bein set up correctly....
<laz0r> the usplash error is probably because we didn't reinstall usplash
<shadeslayer> laz0r: http://pastebin.com/f7c9543b3
<topramen> it says no such file or directory
<laz0r> i guess that also has some files under /boot/grub
<Mamarok> topramen: where is your iso file?
<shadeslayer> laz0r: i removed the word splash,no effect...
<topramen> it's on my desktop
<Mamarok> topramen: ah, then you need to go to the desktop folder
<topramen> and then do what when I get there?
<shadeslayer> laz0r: any info from that paste?
<Mamarok> topramen: well, in a konsole I mean, in the desktop folder, you type md5sum followed by the complete iso file name
<laz0r> not really, the exact error from the boot process might be helpfull, and i would try to reinstall usplash, it probably was installed and might have some files under /boot
<laz0r> uh, kubuntu-desktop depends on usplash, so better not remove it...
<shadeslayer> laz0r: ok ill note it down
<topramen> do I need to type it like this  md5sum kubuntu desktop?
<shadeslayer> laz0r: i actually did...and just reinstalled it :P
<laz0r> mmh, ok, make sure you install all packages that were removed because of their dependencies
<Mamarok> topramen: well, no, you need to go to the folder first, type cd Desktop and hit return
<shadeslayer> laz0r: http://pastebin.com/d6bf3d97
<Mamarok> then you type md5sum kubuntu and hit the tabulator button before hitting enter, it should complete automatically
<topramen> well i did that in the konsole and it said bad command
<Mamarok> topramen: hm, strange
<Mamarok> topramen: you should copy that iso to your home folder, no idea where it ended up
<shadeslayer> laz0r: you see :5 not fully installed or removed.
<Mamarok> topramen: can you open Dolphin please?
<laz0r> shadeslayer: Setting up linux-image-2.6.28-13-generic (2.6.28-13.44) ...
<shadeslayer> laz0r: yeah..
<laz0r> it seems the linux-image wasn't setup correctly
<shadeslayer> laz0r: thats what im talking about
<topramen> yess
<shadeslayer> laz0r: it still isnt..
<topramen> what do you mean copy it to my home folder?
<shadeslayer> laz0r: and now after installing usplash its : 12 not fully installed or removed.
<topramen> and yes i have dolphin open now
<laz0r> does the apt output give you any clues why it isn't setup correctly?
<shadeslayer> laz0r: ok tell me one thing
<Mamarok> topramen: can you drag the iso file to the dolphin window please?
<topramen> sure
<shadeslayer> laz0r: if i make a copy of everything except /boot reinstall and then copy everything back...will it be like the original system?
<topramen> which windo in dolphin?
<Mamarok> topramen: to an empty space, careful not to put it into a folder
<Mamarok> topramen: default you should be in your home folder
<laz0r> shadeslayer: that can be tricky, but it should be possible
<shadeslayer> laz0r: ok,tricky in the sense?
<topramen> ok i did in the home window in dolphin
<Mamarok> topramen: ok, back to a Konsole then :)
<laz0r> shadeslayer: make sure all permissions get copied too, don't copy special filesystem like proc and sys
<topramen> i'm there so now what?
<shadeslayer> laz0r: what?
<laz0r> forget about proc and sys, those should only be a concern when the system is running, which it isn't
<Mamarok> topramen: there you are in your homefolder also by default, type again md5sum kubuntu (foillowed by a tbulator press to make it complete the name), then enter
<shadeslayer> laz0r: theyre empty as of now :P
<Mamarok> topramen: you should see the complete name of the iso file in that line
<shadeslayer> laz0r: so reinstall?
<shadeslayer> laz0r: if there is *no** other way?
<laz0r> well, when i want to clone my system, i always use rsync, that has options to keep the permission, and more importantly, it can also keep device nodes (or whatever these are called)
<laz0r> i don't know, if you have a second harddisk you can safely try installing ubuntu onto that harddisk, then copy everything back that you need
<shadeslayer> laz0r: this machine has a 200 GB partition....which is about 180 GB free.....
<shadeslayer> laz0r: no 2nd HD :(
<laz0r> well another partition should do as well
<shadeslayer> laz0r: ok im making a folder there....how do i rsync this partition?
<topramen> it want work for some reason i typed it in several different types of ways and still want work
<topramen> when you say tbulator you mean type the word tbulator behind kubuntu?
<Mamarok> topramen: when you type ls kubuntu*, does it list the iso in the konsole?
<Mamarok> topramen: no, there is a tabulator key on your keyborad, the one with two arrows
<shadeslayer> laz0r: ack! i cant mount that partition too!
<laz0r> i used grsync to clone my filesystem last time i did that
<topramen> ok yess i have one hold on
<shadeslayer> laz0r: ok got it to mount wheww
<topramen> you mean the tab button
<shadeslayer> laz0r: man grsync ?
<Mamarok> topramen: exactly, sorry, tab is short for tabulator :)
<laz0r> there you can check all the options you need, if you dont have grsync/ can't install it, you'll have to look at the rsync manpage for all the options you need
<topramen> errrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<shadeslayer> laz0r: i dont have grsync....
<topramen> just say tab please that's all I've ever known
<topramen> lol!!!!!!!!!!!
<Mamarok> topramen: don't put too many signs, please
<Mamarok> one ! is enough
<topramen> ok no I see where it pulls up the iso name
<shadeslayer> laz0r: i think rsycn /media/disk /media/Data/backup will do it
<shadeslayer> *rsync
<laz0r> shadeslayer: wait a sec
<shadeslayer> laz0r: sure
<Mamarok> topramen: so you should get a long number output after some time, followed by the ISO name, that's the line I need
<topramen> hold on I will pastbin what it says
<Mamarok> topramen: you can paste it here, it's only one line
<laz0r> shadeslayer: ok, i just looked, i used the following options for rsync: rsync -r -t -p -o -g -v --progress -l -H -D --numeric-ids /home/lazor/foo/ /home/lazor/bar/ /media/passport
<topramen> ok hold on
<topramen> 537a22de1342d5671b7e0070f66a6076
<shadeslayer> laz0r: ok,that completely images the disk?
<topramen> this is what it said
<topramen> ?
<topramen> 537a22de1342d5671b7e0070f66a6076
<Mamarok> topramen: and the iso name?
<laz0r> shadeslayer: ignore the dirs, just the options are important, that should preserve permission, all device files and symlinks
<shadeslayer> ok
<shadeslayer> laz0r: and after that ill reinstall and resync everything back to my /
<shadeslayer> except /boot
<laz0r> shadeslayer: does the partition you are backing up to have an ext3 filesystem?
<shadeslayer> laz0r: nope....NTFS
<laz0r> shadeslayer: ok, that might be a bad idea to back up to ntfs
<shadeslayer> laz0r: what do i do then?
<laz0r> shadeslayer: ntfs does not support symlinks nor ext3 permissions
<Mamarok> topramen: ok, that is correct, now you should do the same with your burnt CD, wait I tell you the exact line to type
<shadeslayer> laz0r: no idea...
<shadeslayer> laz0r: ok,then what to do?
<topramen> so i need to put the cd back in the drive now?
<Mamarok> topramen: yes, please
<Mamarok> topramen: then you type this in the konsole: md5sum /dev/cdrom
<laz0r> shadeslayer: well, find some place to backup to, or fix the problem with the linux-image/bootprocess
<laz0r> shadeslayer: is there really that much on that system that you need to keep?
<shadeslayer> laz0r: ok,lemme check
<topramen> ok hold on
<laz0r> you can backup all stuff from /home for example on the ntfs filesystem, that should be ok, then reinstall, after reinstall install all apps you have installed via apt-get manually, and everything should be ok again
<shadeslayer> laz0r: ok,im going to keep just the apt-archives...fair enough?
<laz0r> i assume you did not change things in /etc?
<shadeslayer> laz0r: /etc?
<shadeslayer> laz0r: no
<laz0r> only the apt-archives? why those?
<topramen> http://paste.ubuntu.com/205098/
<shadeslayer> laz0r: alot of stuff i setup,low broadband speed
<topramen> that is what it saidhttp ://paste.ubuntu.com/205098/
<topramen> http://paste.ubuntu.com/205098/
<shadeslayer> laz0r: dont want to download everything again....
<laz0r> shadeslayer: ok
<shadeslayer> laz0r: no problem right? just copy paste or rsync ?
<laz0r> shadeslayer: the archives? just copy them, there should be no special files in there
<shadeslayer> ok
<Mamarok> topramen: that is strange, it should output a number, not the list of the files and folders
<shadeslayer> laz0r: 600 MB of downloads there :(
<defrysk> topramen, rewitable?
<Mamarok> shadeslayer: did you mount the CD?
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: what CD?
<laz0r> shadeslayer: maybe you need pkgcache.bin too, but i dont know
<Mamarok> shadeslayer: sorry, wrong nick :/
<shadeslayer> laz0r: ill copy it just to be sure
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: np
<laz0r> shadeslayer: in /var/cache/apt are some files that look like they are needed by apt to determine which files are in the archive and which are not
<Mamarok> defrysk: oh, that's why he doesn't get a checksum?
<defrysk> Mamarok, use cdrw
<defrysk> or topramen that is
<defrysk> Mamarok, probably
<topramen> it's cd-r
<defrysk> topramen, try it anyway
<yang_> hey is there some1 who can help me with a sound problem?
<shadeslayer> laz0r: done :)
<shadeslayer> !sound > yang_
<ubottu> yang_, please see my private message
<yang_> were do i find it?
<yang_> nvm found it
<Mamarok> defrysk: well, I try to exclude that it's a drive problem, but if there's no checksum this is hard to do
<topramen> ok what do you want me to ty besides what i've tried already?
<defrysk> md5sum /dev/cdrw
<yang_> hey i dont have a system settings -> sound system ; but i do have system settings - > multimedia
<yang_> witch doesn't contain an enable sound system. button. is there a cll way?
<shadeslayer> laz0r: im going offline since i dont want it to update right now :)
<shadeslayer> laz0r: thanks btw
<shadeslayer> bye all
<yang_> cya ty
<topramen> <mamarok><<<<Did it not download correctly?<<<<
<Mamarok> topramen: no, the checksum of your iso file is ok, it's good
<topramen> well why want it burn correctly?
<Mamarok> topramen: please do not use so many special characters, it's difficult to read
<topramen> ok sorry about that
<Mamarok> topramen: did you do that line above defrysk told you to?
<topramen> no I didn't pay it any attention....let me scroll up
<Mamarok> topramen: if you want to highlight somebody, just type the nickname of the person, that's enough to raise attention :)
<ZeroKewl> i have ubuntu and firefox and when i play games on yahoo like yahoo pool and i open a table then close it the lobby is gray
<topramen> ok
<Mamarok> topramen: just type md5sum /dev/cdrw
<OsamaK> Per <http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.2.90> I added the line to my Sotware Source, but I got a key problem. Where can I find its pubic key?
<topramen> defrysk
<ZeroKewl> what could cause this it always has done this and it annoying and i have to close and reopen the lobby to fix it
<topramen> ok it did the same thing when I tried that line in the konsole
<Mamarok> topramen: no number output?
<topramen> what do you mean no number output?
<Mamarok> topramen: well, it should calculate the checksum of the CD you just burned
<Mamarok> topramen: do you still see the CD content in Dolphin?
<topramen> yes
<ZeroKewl> so no one knows how to fix it
<topramen> i'm adding some settings in the properties where it says advanced settings...set uid,gid, and sticky
<Mamarok> topramen: why?
<OsamaK> Solved
<Mamarok> topramen: don't tuch that, why would you do that?
<topramen> well I thought maybe that would help with the installation on my laptop
<Mamarok> topramen: you shouldn't modify any default settings of an ISO
<topramen> so your saying the cd iso i just made is't executeable?
<Mamarok> topramen: what name do you see on top of the window? it should read media/ then something
<Mamarok> topramen: if you did burn it as an ISO it is bootable
<topramen> are you talking about in the dolphin window?
<Mamarok> topramen: yes
<topramen> well in dolphin...in the home section it says kubuntu-9.04 desktop-i386 iso
<Mamarok> topramen: no, I was asking for the CD, you should still have it in the drive, no?
<Mamarok> and you should tell me what header is in the window showing the content of the CD
<topramen> yess it's in the drive but where on the computer shall I look for the info you requested?
<Mamarok> topramen: in Dolphin
<topramen> well it says the same thing in the Home window in dolphin kubuntu 9.04 i386
<Mamarok> topramen: the CD is not in the home folder...
<topramen> where is it in dolphin?
<defrysk> topramen, /media/cdrom0
<topramen> so do i type that in the konsole?
<Mamarok> topramen: are you sure you did burn a bootable CD with that ISO?
<topramen> I was hoping I did....I downloaded the iso from www.kubuntu.org
<Mamarok> you did select burn CD image, right?
<topramen> yesss
<Mamarok> topramen: the download is ok, we already checked that
<topramen> like 34 times already 3 times with a dvdv-r and once with a cdr-r
<Mamarok> topramen: do yu have the possibility to get a CD from a local LUG or so?
<topramen> huh!...not familiar with a local LUG?
<Mamarok> topramen: the local Linux User Group = LUG
<topramen> ok but If I do that I still will have the same problem I have now...my laptop want boot from any disc but a windows disc for some strange reason
<Mamarok> topramen: we try to narrow donw the problem, to find out where the error lies
<topramen> I think what ever the problem lay with the ubuntu installation disc I'm currently using now that want go on my laptop lays in the laptop it self.....and what ever problem with the new iso i burned today lays with the k3b
<topramen> I will be back a bit later i'm gonna try burning this disc offline...I hope that's where the problem lay
<hubar_> hi all. Question, how do I go about configuring kdm? All options are greyed out in my jaunty.
<hubar_> i was running gdm before, and had to remove gdm to let kdm take over.
<pushrax> !karmic
<ubottu> Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<madalin> hello
<madalin> after trying to restart my X (/etc/init.d/gdm restart) the server crashes and i cannot do anything without a reboot. Any hints ? Ubuntu 9.04 (upgraded)
<ign0ramus> madalin, have you tried reconfiguring gdm?
<madalin> ign0ramus: how and why ?
<madalin> i'm sshd into that computer and i'm streaming using winamp (on wine) and have setup so that it runs automatically..
<ign0ramus> madalin, how: "dpkg-reconfigure gdm"
<ign0ramus> madalin, why: if /etc/init.d/gdm restart  is crashing X, then its possible its not configured properly
<madalin> ign0ramus: well, after a reboot everything seems to be working fine, as X is starting as it should..
<ign0ramus> madalin, you can always check the gdm or xorg logs to see why the crashiness too.
<madalin> well, what would i be looking for ?
<ign0ramus> madalin, any errors near the end of the log that could possibly crash the server... the possibilities are numerous
<shadeslayer> laz0r: thanks for the help....new install...working :)
<hubar_> hmm anyone has policykde installed?
<madalin> ign0ramus: if i'm reconfiguring gdm will this affect any saved sessions (autorun programs) on the current user ?
<Brad777> Hello I am having some small trouble with my sound. I was using 32 bit kubuntu using aoss to launch teamspeak2 and that worked fine. Now that I'm using kubuntu64bit after launching teamspeak2 with aoss it hogs the sound card...
<ign0ramus> madalin, not sure, as gdm and the gnome autostart system are different than that of kde and kdm
<draik> ign0ramus: Hey there. All is well with my interwebs
<ign0ramus> draik, good to hear
<draik> ign0ramus: Now, onto my USB issue...
<ign0ramus> draik, whats the issue with that?
<madalin> thanks ign0ramus
<draik> I am now able to see my 500GB external, however, doing a transfer of many files (total of 129GB), it fails after 9GB
<ign0ramus> madalin, np
<ign0ramus> draik, using cli or a file manager?
<draik> ign0ramus: Konqueror
<ign0ramus> draik, does "cp" or "mv" also fail?
<Brad777> draik, Dolphin > konqueror 'nuff said try using dolphin to start it
<Brad777> sorry to barge in ign0ramus lol
<ign0ramus> Brad777, no problem. you've convinced me with your striking arguments and i wish to subscribe to your newsletter
<Brad777> ign0ramus, lawl I have no news letter
 * ign0ramus is a sad panda
<draik> ign0ramus: I will try 'cp' right now.
<draik> Brad777: I never cared for Dolphin the app. The animal is really awesome and cute
<draik> Side note: I have been watching Planet Earth and the dolphins are some sketchy mofos. They lead the bait fish up to the top level for birds to feast and keep them there while they eat too and only let them go when they are full.
<Brad777> draik, I prefer specific purpose apps because multipurpose apps always seem to have problems with complicated things
<ign0ramus> draik, do you remember the last thing i said last night?
<draik> ign0ramus: About the drinking and having one for me?
<ign0ramus> draik, http://i42.tinypic.com/21ke3qg.jpg
<draik> Brad777: That is WAY too awesome
<FloodBotK1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<Brad777> So... nobody knows how to fix my sound?
<draik> ign0ramus: I'm going to have a collection of these things. I have a friend of mine that used to work at a radio station and was live on the webcam. She put up a piece of paper saying, "Hey Draik". Snapshot it and have it saved.
<shadeslayer> !sound | Brad777
<ubottu> Brad777: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<ign0ramus> draik, sweet
<shadeslayer> pretty big netsplit :)
<draik> Brad777: So it seems I let my dolphin escape
<Brad777> shadeslayer, I don't see anything under system settings that says sound system
<FloodBotK2> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<shadeslayer> Brad777: me neither....i wonder if that factoid is wrong.....
<Brad777> shadeslayer, i believe it is xD
<draik> Brad777: The xfer rate is less than 1.2MB/s
<Brad777> draik, ?
<draik> Brad777: xfer rate with dolphin
<shadeslayer> any ops here who can help us??
<ign0ramus> Brad777, its now 'multimedia'
<shadeslayer> ok guys,bye....im bored...and sleepy :)
<darkdelusions> Hey guys when i am having issues trying to add myself to the www-data group on my media server every time i add myself it telling me user already exists but when I check my groups i dont have the www-data group on my account http://pastebin.com/m65b68938 any ideas
<Brad777> ign0ramus, I see nothing that says to check box to enable audio system...
<ign0ramus> Brad777, wait, what is your initial issue? i must have missed it.  no sound at all?
<Brad777> Hello I am having some small trouble with my sound. I was using 32 bit kubuntu using aoss to launch teamspeak2 and that worked fine. Now that I'm using kubuntu64bit after launching teamspeak2 with aoss it hogs the sound card...
<Brad777> ign0ramus, after launching ts2 everything loses sound
<ign0ramus> Brad777, ok... i don't know much about teamspeak2, but can you set it to use alsa?
<Brad777> ign0ramus, no you have to use aoss
<draik> I canceled Dolphin. Taking too long at less than 900kb/s
<ign0ramus> Brad777, do you get any notifications about sound devices not working?
<Brad777> draik, ? really it shouldn't go any slower...
<draik> It starts off at about 30-35MB/s, then dies down to 750-900kb/s
<draik> I'm doing it through CLI now; cp -v * /folder/path/location/
<Brad777> ign0ramus, http://brad777.pastebin.com/m500ee81
<draik> What's better, cp -v or rsync -v ?
<draik> ign0ramus: Had to jump on my server. Taking as much stress off the desktop for this transfer
<stwolf> hey can someone help me out with compiz on kde 4.2 desktop on ubuntu jaunty
<draik> ign0ramus: Maybe it is the geek part of me, but I realized it is a SATA drive. I can go to a local shop and get an external SATA drive reader and just pull the content this way. I think the geek part of me just wants to buy more toys instead of solving the USB issue.
<stwolf> I have it instaled and load the compiz fusiion icon but whin i reload the window manager it goes to white
<stwolf> not sure why
<Brad777> stwolf, if you hold on just a sec i can help you i just gotta remember how i fixed it
<stwolf> thankx
<hubar_> hmm question, what is the KDE way to configure samba settings? (like which workgroup you belong to)
<Laeborg> Club3D Radeon PCI-E HD4350 1024MB is this one fine supported ?
<topramen> <IGN0RAMUS>.....ARE YOU THERE?
<mark____> Laeborg......should work fine
<yoga> In Software Updates - KDE Control Module, the botton "Apply to all avaiable updates" will also update the blocked updates ?
<Dragnslcr> yoga- I don't think so, no
<hubar_> What does "blocked updates" mean?
<Dragnslcr> hubar_- if a new version of a package has new dependencies, the package won't be upgraded normally so that new packages aren't installed without you asking for them
<topramen> can anyone here tell me what's going on here ? http://paste.ubuntu.com/205176/
<COm_BOY> hi everyone.. i want that when i resolve my local addresses i.e. 192.168.1.1 i.e. abc.com the query should go to a local DNS server otherwise all other queries should go to international DNS
<COm_BOY> i have made configuration   echo nameserver 198.6.1.1 >/etc/resolve.conf
<COm_BOY> this configuration gives you a default ... nameserver.. but i want 2 name server and want to define policy on them
<yoga> topramen: you probably hit the tab key twice on the command line prompt, didn't you?  For reply, just type q to quite --more--
<firendless> anyone?
<Brad777> Hello I am having some small trouble with my sound. I was using 32 bit kubuntu using aoss to launch teamspeak2 and that worked fine. Now that I'm using kubuntu64bit after launching teamspeak2 with aoss it hogs the sound card... errors: http://pastebin.com/m65b68938 alsafile: http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=2376453cb456100ee90d0477b57a93cfbbaeb0a5
<automatical> hey, i'm having a problem with an atheros card in my laptop, using any distro 9.04 upwards wont allow me to connect to my WPA network
<automatical> has anyone else experienced this issue?
<kaddi> automatical: I can't connect to WPA-networks with knetworkmanager either. I switched to wicd which works fine
<automatical> cheers, i'll give it a go
<shadeslayer> automatical: i think WPA doesn not work in knetwork manager
<kaddi> installing wicd will uninstall networkmanager though
<automatical> kaddi: shouldn't be too much of a problem
<kaddi> automatical: I just like to add this, because I kind of panicked when I saw networkmanager uninstalling. ;) Everytrhing went fine though ;)
<Serpardum> just to double check, kubuntu is jaunty right?
<kaddi> Serpardum: What do you mean? the latest release of kubuntu is jaunty.  the different "versions" of ubuntu are called hardy, intrepid, jaunty, the next release in october will be called karmic. The K in front of ubuntu stands for a different windowmanager. ubuntu uses gnome as default, kubuntu uses kde
<automatical> kaddi, shadeslayer: cheers guys, wireless going good now :D
<kaddi> :)
<kaddi> Serpardum: so you can say the latest release of kubuntu is jaunty, but kubuntu is not jaunty, it comes in many different versions ;)
<Serpardum> ahh, okay
<Serpardum> so jaunty is ther versino number.  9.04 is jaunty
<Serpardum> got it
<kaddi> yes :)
<Serpardum> I always thought that was the name of ther person who made that version ^^
<shadeslayer> automatical: good to hear
<kaddi> hehe, the ubuntu version names are always composed of an adjective and an animal name. they are incremented alphabetically. the last versions where feisty fawn(7.04), gutsy gibbon(7.10), hardy heron(8.04), intrepid something (8.10)and now jaunty jackalope (9.05). Because those names are long, usually only part of it is used.
<kaddi> and it taught me some new words over the last couple of years :p
<shadeslayer> kaddi: we know :)
<kaddi> that was directed at Serpardum ... forgot to address it
<kaddi> ;)
<Serpardum> Karmic Kangaroo?
<shadeslayer> Serpardum: Koala
<shadeslayer> kaddi: hehe..
<shadeslayer> Serpardum: Karmic Koala :)
<shadeslayer> !karmic > Serpardum
<ubottu> Serpardum, please see my private message
<Serpardum> I am getting an error installing vbox 3.0_3 beta.  kpackagekit seems to be the villian according to a bug report.  Is there another way to install the .deb?
<topramen> <<<Can anyone tell me what's going on here in the pastebin?....   http://paste.ubuntu.com/205205/
<shadeslayer> Serpardum: sudo dpkg -i <package>
<shadeslayer> Serpardum: i hope all other dependencies are satisfied
<kaddi> topramen: I think it is probably going to be easier to answer your question if we knew what problem you have. Your paste has almost 2000 lines, noone will read through this
<essen> I'm getting minor corruption problems with radeonhd and kde 4.2.4, anyone else experiencing this?
<kaddi> (or at least I wouldn't)
<Serpardum> man plasma crashes a lot.  it crashed whn I uninstalled virtualbox-2.2
<topramen> well i'm so sorry about that...i didn't know it was that long
<topramen> how do you change the font color in here?
<Serpardum> here is ?
<Serpardum> what is your client?
<Serpardum> Konversation?
 * Serpardum pokes topramen
<essen> for example, the plasma "apostrophe" in the task looks messed up when the mouse is not over it...
<essen> *taskbar
<Serpardum> sudo apt-get install libcurl3
<topramen> what do you mean pokes?
<Serpardum> it hangs on: o% [Connecting to us.archive.ubuntu.com (91.189.88.40)]
<Serpardum> tryign to get your attention
<Serpardum> I asked you a questin.  what client you  using, konversation?
<topramen> who me?
<Serpardum> there it goes finally 10 minute slater
<Serpardum> You asked "how do you change the font color in here?"
<Serpardum> and I asked you what your client was.
<topramen> yess sorry LOL!!...yes i'm using Konversation
<shadeslayer> Serpardum: lag maybe?? or a overburdened connection
<Serpardum> settings -> configure konversation -> colors
<shadeslayer> ok brb...im fed up of quassel...switching to irssi
<Serpardum> I like konversation myself
<Serpardum> it's more like mirc which I like
<topramen> ok thanks but still trying to figure out how to change color but i guess i will in a few
<shadeslayer> ah...much bettet
<Serpardum> I told you?
<Serpardum> settings -> configure konversation -> colors
<shadeslayer> *better
<Serpardum> topramen: settings -> configure konversation -> colors
<topramen> ok i went there  but i'm trying to figure out how to make them change when i make a reply to you all
<hubar_> question, what is the name of application that will change gtk font under qt?
<topramen> <<<Is anyone here familiar with the kubuntu 9.04 i386 version?
<cattellar> hello, I just installed kubuntu but it is not detecting my wireless network. lspci mentions my "broadcom bcm4328 802.11a-b-g-n", Im guessing that's my card. What can I do?
<ActionParsnip> !broadcom
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<topramen> <cattellar>...i'm having that same problem as well....i just installed kubuntu i386..9.04 and i dont know how are where to look to find my wireless to turn it on and off
<cattellar> topramen, we'll see what can we do
<topramen> ok
<cattellar> topramen, have you installed the propietary driver?
<topramen> I'm not familiar with what that is
<hubar_> hmm no one knows?
<ActionParsnip> hubar_:knows what?
<hubar_> question, what is the name of application that will change gtk font under qt?
<hubar_> I remember there used to be one.
<ActionParsnip> hubar_: i thought font files were OS independant
<ActionParsnip> !font
<ubottu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<hubar_> err, ActionParsnip you are wrong.
#kubuntu 2009-06-28
<ActionParsnip> hubar_: i've imported fonts from mac and vista, so i think i am not
<topramen> <cattellar>...have you ran the lspci command yet?
<hubar_> huh?
<cattellar> yep
<hubar_> what does it have to do with font file?
<indietrash> does anyone in here use Konsole?
<Dragnslcr> indietrash- probably lots of people
<topramen> yes what about the console?
<indietrash> Konsole not console...
<topramen> just like terminal...what about it?
<indietrash> and I was wondering if anyone knew how to do this: http://img268.imageshack.us/img268/6097/newsnapp.jpg with Konsole. I am using gnome-terminal in that snap.
<hubar_> Like, how do you change firefox's title font under kde?
<topramen> i dont know that one
<topramen> <catellar>...what version of linux are you using on your laptop?
<ActionParsnip> hubar_: you can change the default font in firefox prefs -> content
<SirMoo> Wow. =D That was weird. MY IRC pretty much stopped working and did not let me know.
<hubar_> ActionParsnip: but that won't change the menu font size.
<ActionParsnip> hubar_: which menu do you mean?
<hubar_> firefox menu
<SirMoo> Onward to a question... I did sudo apt-get installl sun-java6-jre (I tihnk it was?) and then it gives me this weird screen that has like a TOS and then the word ok... and I cna't do anything after that, why?
<hubar_> 'like file/edit and stuff.
<ActionParsnip> hubar_: oh, like  file, edit, view history
<hubar_> ActionParsnip: yes.
<hubar_> I found out now
<ActionParsnip> hubar_: gotcha, let me see what i can find.
<ActionParsnip> hubar_: oh ok
<hubar_> need to install gtk-qt-engine package.
<ActionParsnip> !info gtk-qt-engine
<ubottu> gtk-qt-engine (source: gtk-qt-engine): theme engine using Qt 4 for GTK+ 2.x. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:1.1+svn20080816-0ubuntu7 (jaunty), package size 108 kB, installed size 508 kB
<ActionParsnip> ok
<hubar_> Then at least the font size works together. :)
<LadyNikon> anyone else unable to apply 4 updates? says its blocked.
<LadyNikon> linux-headers-generic, resricted modules ,, linux generic, and image generic.
<SirMoo> Indeed.
<LadyNikon> good so its not just me
<ActionParsnip> LadyNikon: you only need them if you want a new kernel. If the current kernel is fine then you do not need it
<nacho> hola, podrian darme el canal de ubunto en espa;ol
<rgarcia> Hi all, please could anybody tell me how do I share my files with other computer which uses Windows?
<LadyNikon> nacho: #kubuntu-es
<nacho> muchas gracias
<LadyNikon> nacho: da nada
<ActionParsnip> !samba | rgarcia
<ubottu> rgarcia: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<rgarcia> mmm...thanks a lot ActionParsnip
<axel> cual programa de mensajeria puedo hablar por microfono ???
<ActionParsnip> rgarcia: np man
<LadyNikon> axel: #kubuntu-es
<ActionParsnip> !es | axel
<ubottu> axel: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<hubar_> hmm a question about konqueror, how do I set it to use a different font when using encodiing ch_ZN ?
<rgarcia> ActionParsnip: what does it mean http://paste.ubuntu.com/205268/
<ActionParsnip> rgarcia: run:  kdesudo kate /etc/fstab
<ActionParsnip> rgarcia: press CTRL+END, press ENTER, then save and exit kate, then try again
<rgarcia> yes i did it
<rgarcia> let me show you
<rgarcia> and I've added the line which is saying in ubuntu's website..right?
<rgarcia> /servername/WORKGROUP  /media/Ramons_Share  cifs  guest,uid=1000,iocharset=utf8,codepage=unicode,unicode  0  0
<alexismedina> hello guys, there's someone using nepomuk here?
<rgarcia> ActionParsnip: any solution?
<rgarcia> http://paste.ubuntu.com/205273/
<ActionParsnip> rgarcia: you need to add a carridge return to the end of the line
<rgarcia> diffe problem..see it
<ActionParsnip> rgarcia: ok the error is different :)
<rgarcia> yes....
<ActionParsnip> rgarcia: you need to change the servername and share name
<rgarcia> what does it mean?
<rgarcia> change to?
<rgarcia> whatever I want?
<ActionParsnip> rgarcia: i'm 100% sure the servername is not 'servername' and the folder being shared is not 'WORKGOUP'
<nakatsu> fuckin powa
<ActionParsnip> rgarcia: no, you change it to the shared folder name on the folder
<ActionParsnip> rgarcia: and does the folder /media/Ramons_Share  exist?
<rgarcia> yes i've created it as mkdir /media/Ramons_Share
<nakatsu> Y'a pas de Francais ici??
<ActionParsnip> rgarcia: thats good, its case sensitive too so make sure it IS named /media/Ramons_Share and NOT /media/ramons_rhare or any other mix of case
<rgarcia> ramon@home:/media/Ramons_Share$
<rgarcia> right?
<ActionParsnip> half
<ActionParsnip> the first part of the line in /etc/fstab is the server name and shared folder on the remote system
<ActionParsnip> so if the system named 'fileserver' has a shared folder named 'data' then the line would read: /fileserver/data  /media/Ramons_Share  cifs  guest,uid=1000,iocharset=utf8,codepage=unicode,unicode  0  0
<rgarcia> is there anything wrong?? with my line?
<rgarcia> <rgarcia> /servername/WORKGROUP  /media/Ramons_Share  cifs  guest,uid=1000,iocharset=utf8,codepage=unicode,unicode  0  0
<ActionParsnip> rgarcia: is the sharedfolder on a system named 'servername'?
<kyleq> Does anybody know a good Torrent p2p software
<ActionParsnip> rgarcia: have you named one of your servers 'servername'
<ActionParsnip> !torrent | kyleq
<ubottu> kyleq: Torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html - See also !P2P
<kyleq> thanks
<ActionParsnip> rgarcia: i doubt your file sharing server is actually called 'servername'  is it?
<rgarcia> ActionParsnip: that's my problem i didnt understand that point....where do i have to name it?
<ActionParsnip> rgarcia: you need the host name of the server you are accessing
<rgarcia> listen, i want to share folders from this computer to another one which is located in another room of the house...
<ActionParsnip> rgarcia: thats absolutely possible
<ActionParsnip> but your command is wrong
<rgarcia> ok...so let's do it....first help where can i see the servername
<ActionParsnip> rgarcia: you need to change it so that the command accesses the server by name, at the moment the command you keep pasting is looking for a server which is named 'servername'
<ActionParsnip> rgarcia: it depends what OS it runs to how it it gained
<ActionParsnip> rgarcia: i'm VERY sure that it won't be called 'servername' but will be called something like 'andydesktop' or 'fileserver'
<rgarcia> this is a little bit difficult for me....ever been....
<ActionParsnip> but not 'servername'
<rgarcia> so, kdeusu kate /etc/fstab
<rgarcia> and than change it?
<rgarcia> then
<rgarcia> understood....but now i have to discover the servername
<ActionParsnip> well what OS does the fiel sharer run?
<ActionParsnip> *file
<rgarcia> this one....
<rgarcia> this is the mains computer, the other one works like slave
<ActionParsnip> thats fine
<ActionParsnip> ok so the computer you are sitting at is the file sharer and is running Ubuntu linux?
<rgarcia> yes....and the other one...is Windoes
<rgarcia> windows
<ActionParsnip> ok thats fine, the windows system will not use fstab
<ActionParsnip> nor do you share folders with fstab
<rgarcia> right....I share folder with fstab because of the linux, right?
<ActionParsnip> no you dont share folders with fstab
<ActionParsnip> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<rgarcia> yes..
<rgarcia> sorry i've installed it
<ActionParsnip> rgarcia: you are in the wrong place, once the folder is shared you go to the windows system and connect to the share
<ActionParsnip> rgarcia: fstab is nothing to do with locally shared folders at all
<rgarcia> ok...understood...so after i do my files to be shared, i go to the other computer and connect to the share point?
<ActionParsnip> rgarcia: you can share folders by right clicking them in dolphin / konqueror and share it there
<ActionParsnip> rgarcia: if you run the command:  hostname    it will tell you the systems name
<rgarcia> and why am i doing this with samba? is better?
<ActionParsnip> rgarcia: andyu know the share name as you set it
<rgarcia> home
<ActionParsnip> rgarcia: samba is how its done
<ActionParsnip> rgarcia: ok so run over to the windows box and click start -> run  then type: //home     and press enter
<rgarcia> ok..wait a sec
<ActionParsnip> rgarcia: any folders you have shared will appear
<ActionParsnip> rgarcia: and you can even map network drives to them
<rgarcia> ActionParsnip: http://paste.ubuntu.com/205284/    -> what does it mean?
<ActionParsnip> rgarcia: i keep telling you, the line in fstab isnt needed. You share the folder using yuor file browser then connect to it using the windows box
<ActionParsnip> rgarcia: why are you running mount -a on the linux box if you have shared the folder?
<rgarcia> yes, but when i click to share, for exampe, i go, left click, properties, share, configure file sharing, right?
<rgarcia> ops right click
<ActionParsnip> rgarcia: yes, thats the only bit you need to do on the linux side
<ActionParsnip> rgarcia: see how it has nothing to do with fstab?
<rgarcia> yes....but when i click on configure file sharing nothing happens
<ActionParsnip> rgarcia: the ONLY time you need fstab is if the windows system was running linux and you wanted to mount the share over the network
<ActionParsnip> rgarcia: try running:   sudo apt-get install samba
<rgarcia> mmm understood...ok..np..ok let me try
<ActionParsnip> rgarcia: you will then get the share option. make sure you close the file manager first, when you rerun it, it will be good
<rgarcia> ok installe
<rgarcia> installed
<ActionParsnip> ok now close the app and rerun
<rgarcia> after click..nothing happend
<fg56xfd> Hi. Every time I try to connect to my wireless network it says "Connection on WLAN Interface Failed" How can i figure out why its doing this so i can fix it?
<ActionParsnip> rgarcia: http://kubuntu101.blogspot.com/2005/11/how-to-share-files-using-samba.html
 * shunobies_away is away: Gone away for now
<rgarcia> ActionParsnip: do you believe that my adept from k->system-> adept does not exist?
<ActionParsnip> rgarcia: you have samba installed you dont have to worry about that step
<rgarcia> yes..but on kubuntu jaunty does not have the adept?
<draik> Why would Konqueror and Dolphin lose connection with my external HDD, but this doesn't happen when I 'cp' through CLI?
<ActionParsnip> rgarcia: not sure. if you read the actual step you will see its installing samba which you did earlier
<rgarcia> yes...i saw...
<Dragnslcr> rgarcia- 9.04 uses KPackageKit by default instead of Adept, but you install packages pretty much the same way
<rgarcia> Dragnslcr: mmm nice....thax
<rgarcia> Dragnslcr: do you know why my system settings does not have administrator mode?
<Dragnslcr> It should ask for your password if/when you do something that requires root privileges
<rgarcia> mm strange...here when i click on sharing nothing appear for me
<Dragnslcr> All I get is boxes to put in a default username and password
<Dragnslcr> I don't have Samba installed, though, so I may be missing some stuff that you would have
<rgarcia> me either just username and password
<Dragnslcr> I haven't done much with Samba in a long time, and I was always running it on a server, so I just used a shell and Swat
<Dragnslcr> I don't know how good the KDE integration is
<fg56xfd> Hi. Every time I try to connect to my wireless network it says "Connection on WLAN Interface Failed" How can i figure out why its doing this so i can fix it?
<rgarcia> is it easier to use a shell and Swat?
<Dragnslcr> I dunno
<Dragnslcr> Try right-clicking a directory in Dolphin and go to Properties
<Dragnslcr> There should be a sharing tab there
<rgarcia> yes..but when i click nothing happnes
<Dragnslcr> When you click Configure File Sharing?
<rgarcia> yes...nothing happens....
<Dragnslcr> You don't get a prompt for your password?
<rgarcia> no...nothing happen
<fg56xfd> Hi. Every time I try to connect to my wireless network it says "Connection on WLAN Interface Failed" How can i figure out why its doing this so i can fix it?
<susbwoy> Hi, i'm using Kubuntu 9.04. This machine worked great for a few months now and today it doesn't want to :( When choosing the kernel from grub it loads but then stops halfway through the loading of KDE. Can never get past there. /var/log/Xorg.0.log says ddxSigGiveup : closing log. What can i do??
<diernosaj> hello?
<diernosaj> anybody there
<Dragnslcr> Kinda quiet tonight
<draik> Why would Konqueror and Dolphin lose connection with my external HDD, but this doesn't happen when I 'cp' through CLI?
<diernosaj> i need extreme amounts of help lulz
<diernosaj> anybody wanna help a newb
<diernosaj> Modes "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"
<diernosaj>  EndSubsection
<draik> !ask | diernosaj
<ubottu> diernosaj: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<diernosaj> Can somebody help me fix my limited resolution problem with NVIDIA driver and geforce 7800gt?
<LadyNikon> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<LadyNikon> did you do all that diernosaj ?
<diernosaj> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<bastidrazor> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<LadyNikon> ...
<LadyNikon> diernosaj: goto the link
<diernosaj> yup looking now thanks you
<billyd> Hello :-)
<fg56xfd> Hi. Every time I try to connect to my wireless network it says "Connection on WLAN Interface Failed" How can i figure out why its doing this so i can fix it?
<xweb> Are you using knetwork manager to connect?
<diernosaj> When I install drivers from system/hardware drivers, then activate the latest 180 series NVIDIA driver, it brings up the loading window for a split second then dissappears.
<diernosaj> Nothing ever happens after that.
<xweb> what card do you have?
<diernosaj> nvidia geforce 7800gt
<xweb> wireless card
<diernosaj> oh
<xweb> Can you connect to the internet via a wired connection?
<susbwoy> Hi. What could cause ~/.ICEauthority to become owned by root? KDE was unable to start because it couldn't write to it.
<xweb> running some Kde aplication via sudo such as kate.
<susbwoy> xweb, thanks
<toonz> q tal  alguien sabe de alguna aplicacion para poder recuperar  mis archivos de windows
<toonz> ?????????
<Dragnslcr> !es | toonz
<ubottu> toonz: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<toonz> ok
<diernosaj> I dont have screen resolution info in my xorg.config file for my video drivers.  How can I get past the 640x480 resolution limitation with NVIDIA geforce 7800gt video card?
<toonz> some one knows how to recover my windows files
<toonz> some aplication for kubuntu
<toonz> im from mexico
<xweb> How where your files lost?
<Dragnslcr> Pretty sure Kubuntu can read NTFS partitions by default
<diernosaj> No it cannot.
<toonz> i install kubuntu
<toonz> and windows  desapear
<toonz> i have use the  super grub disk
<diernosaj> Thats what its suppose to do.
<toonz> and the windows partition its lost
<diernosaj> You cannot use windows NTFS formatted files on linux partitions
<xweb> if you let it use the whole drive it is likely windows is completely lost.
<toonz> mmmmmm
<toonz> so i cant recover my windows files   like music  and photos
<xweb> toonz: did you repartition your windows machine be for installing?
 * shunobies_away is away: Gone away for now
<toonz> i burn a image iso
<diernosaj> no you cannot recover any of those files in linux
<toonz> and boot from there
<diernosaj> if you formatted the entire drive and installed linux on a full partition
<fg56xfd> Hi. Every time I try to connect to my wireless network it says "Connection on WLAN Interface Failed" How can i figure out why its doing this so i can fix it?
<toonz> no
<toonz> 50 50
<toonz> i activate the partition
<toonz> with the super grub
<toonz> but i dont know if the windows partition exist
<toonz> but it marks  that 6 error its ok
<xweb> fg56xfd: What wireless card do you have?
<Dragnslcr> If you didn't format the entire disk, the partition should still be there
<toonz> i supoused that the windows partition its lost
<fg56xfd> xweb: An Atheros.
<Dragnslcr> You can use gparted or partitionmanager to check if the partition is still there
<toonz> gparted
<toonz> i have download the Gpar2
<Dragnslcr> If it's still there, Kubuntu should be able to read it right out of the box
<xweb> fg56xfd: i used to use the madwifi driver for those but it was going though a rewrite the last i checked
<fg56xfd> xweb: I have those enabeled now. But it just never connects.
<diernosaj> Can somebody help me get above 640x480 resolution? I think my monitor is the problem now.  NVIDIA geforce 7800gt graphics card has the driver loaded, but settings only have 2 resolution choices.  My xorg.conf file doesn't state any resolutions to manually change either.
<xweb> is your access point ( wireless router) secured?
<xweb> you will need the wpa_supplicant to connect to a secured wireless router.
<Serpardum> does Kubuntu use "Cairo Dock"?
<xweb> ifg56xfd: f its secured knetworkmanager will show a lock next to it in the list
<snarkster> would any of you know how to mount a mac formatted drive?
<xweb> ifg56xfd: wconfig will all so show it as secured
<xweb> snarkster:  what file system?
<xweb> fg56xfd: if its secured knetworkmanager will show a lock next to it in the list
<xweb> fg56xfd: iwconfig will all so show it as secured
<diernosaj> Has anybody been able to fix NVIDIA drivers and limited resolution problems?
<fg56xfd> It has a red shield next to it that says "unencrypted network"
<xweb> fg56xfd: signal strenth?
<snarkster> xwqeb hfs i believe
<fg56xfd> xweb, its not showing any,.
<snarkster> 9
<fg56xfd> xweb: Bit i dont see why, the router is 6 inches from the laptop right now.
<fg56xfd> but*
<snarkster> well i imaged the whole drive and it contains 2 partitions and alot of free space.
<xweb>  snarkster: http://www.mars.org/home/rob/proj/hfs/
<snarkster> sdb1 is fat32 sdb2 is hfsplus
<Guest79763> hi
<Guest79763> i am a bit....total newbie around here
<Serpardum>  hello
<Serpardum> hi newbie
<Guest79763> can anyone plz beging u....(not that much but plz) tell me how to enable sound on this montstrous machine.....
<Serpardum> It should be enabled when you installed?
<Serpardum> Mine was anyway
<Guest79763> (and how to enter a friging....name...:S)
<Serpardum> type /nick nameyouwant
<Sanctus> that;s nice...D:
<Sanctus> :D
<Sanctus> well...
<Sanctus> anyone with experience?
<Serpardum> Okay.. on the bottom right of your window
<Serpardum> you see a speaker symbol?
<Serpardum> that is volume control
<Serpardum> i'ts on the bottom bar
<Sanctus> on laptop environment hp 6830s using ubunt latest....
<Sanctus> yes....
<Serpardum> do you have headphones?
<snarkster> well really i wanted to mount this mac drive image..  but im not sure i made it correctly.
<diernosaj> Serpardum, i removed that icon from the panel, how do i get it back?
<Sanctus> if u mean the laptops///yeah...
<Serpardum> it's called KMix diernosaj
<Sanctus> ????
<Serpardum> Just try alt-f2 KMix and it shoudl show up
<Sanctus> where can i find that?
<snarkster> press alt+f2 at the same time.. then type mix
<snarkster> kmix sorry
<diernosaj> clicked to load it, and it had the bouncing speaker icon like it was loding and nothing came up.
<snarkster> look down by your clock
<Serpardum> diernosaj: that doesnt' sound good
<Serpardum> how did you remove it?
<diernosaj> right click remove from panel
<Serpardum> you sure the speaker icon isnt' in your sys tran now?
<diernosaj> i did that with other stuff i want back too
<Serpardum> *systray
<diernosaj> im sure, all i have is icons ive added, the clock on a really wide bar, and the button to add panels remove panels add widgets
<Sanctus> it is....long....now.....but it just want....enable sound.....
<Serpardum> What is long now Sanctus?  Do you have headphones for your laptop?
<Sanctus> yeah.....the ones that are custom.....
<Serpardum> Did you opne the volume control?   Click on Mixer.
<Serpardum> they all at the top?
<diernosaj> !Serpardum: i have the same problem trying to activate nvidia drivers from system/drivers hardware, the dialog box like its downloading comes up for a split second then dissappears and nothing ever happens.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<xweb> Sanctus: try alsamixer in a console.
<Serpardum> headphones not muted?
<Serpardum> diernosaj: try runnign konsole then ps -A
<Sanctus> not muted.....
<Serpardum> that will show all running processes
<Serpardum> try to see if the program you ran is running
<Serpardum> also, if you run from Konsole you can see the errors
<diernosaj> kmix isn't on the list
<Serpardum> run kmix in the konsole
<diernosaj> sh kmix from root?
<diernosaj> or sudo
<Serpardum> just KMix
<Serpardum> or kmix
<Serpardum> no sudo
<diernosaj> HorizSync 30-95
<diernosaj>          VertRefresh 50-160
<diernosaj> oops
<diernosaj> sorry
<FloodBotK1> diernosaj: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Serpardum> Sanctus: click the K on the bar at bottom
<Sanctus> it has no application(program....wtvr) named as kmix at mine....:(
<Serpardum> click Computer -> Settings
<Serpardum> then click "Multimedia"
<Serpardum> you should be on the audio out
<Serpardum> what is on the list at the right/
<ryan__> hi@all - just a small question - where can I find the setting for anti aliasing?
<diernosaj> diernosaj@diernosaj-desktop:/$ kmix
<diernosaj> diernosaj@diernosaj-desktop:/$
<ryan__> btw eagles0513875 r u there?
<Sanctus> nevermind.....
<Serpardum> Sanctus: did you run settings?
<Serpardum> liek I said/
<diernosaj> serpardum it wont load kmix from konsole
<Serpardum> k on bar, computer, settings, multimedia
<Serpardum> what is the error diernosaj
<Sanctus> i will make someone....(u know....by force :P fix the freaking pc o'mine one of those days)
<diernosaj> it just goes to the next line with nothing happening
<Sanctus> i have this latest version of ubuntu 9.something....
<Serpardum> then it is probalby running
<Serpardum> although you dont' see it.  You see no KMix in ps-A?
<Serpardum> ps -A that is
<diernosaj> ps -A doesn't list kmix
<Sanctus> it really seems like a labirinth to me....:(
<Sanctus> but nevertheless...i will make it one day....
<diernosaj> oh wait
<diernosaj> no thats kwin
<Cray2000> Hello everyone, anyone here free to help get and old version of KDE online with a usb wifi adapter?
<diernosaj> no kmix IS on ps-A
<diernosaj> ok so kmix is listed in ps -a
<Sanctus> can someone tell me where ps -a is?
<diernosaj> konsole
<Cray2000> terminal window?
<Serpardum> in a terminal window, called konsole
<Sanctus> yeah i am in the terminal .....now what?
<Serpardum> type ps -A
<diernosaj> type ps -A
<Serpardum> ps shows processes.  -A shows all processes
<diernosaj> ok i killed kmix, gonna try to load it again
<fg56xfd> How can i get Konqueror to display the actual picture as the icon in icon view?
<Serpardum> what picture?
<diernosaj> I click run command - type in kmix - click on sound mixer icon - it has the bouncing speaker icon like its loading, and nothing happens
<diernosaj> however, all my sound does work.
<fg56xfd> Serpardum: The picture of what ever the picture is.
<diernosaj> i cant load it to put back in panel or taskbar
<Sanctus> what's sudo?
<Serpardum> diernosaj: that happened to me also.  I closed the speaker icon by right click and close, then did it again and it popped up
<Serpardum> sudo = super user do
<ryan__> found the settings for aa - can anybody tell me if subpixel hinting is good for laptop lcds?
<Serpardum> kdesudo is kde app super user do
<Sanctus> shall i enter kdesudo?
<diernosaj> !serpardum what do you mean by then did it again and it popped up
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Serpardum> ran kmix again
<diernosaj> ive got the command box open, has 2 icons 1 for sound mixer Kmix and other for Run Kmix
<diernosaj> either one doesn't load anything, only in the background lists on ps -A
<diernosaj> oh snap
<diernosaj> it just loaded WTH
<diernosaj> how does that happen
<Serpardum> because you had to kil lthe one you coudlnt' see
<Sanctus> yes i did it.....i typed sudo the ps -A and it shows me all the applications working....now what?
<diernosaj> ahhhh
<Sanctus> (for sound)
<Serpardum> sanctus: never asked you to do that.  asked diernosaj to do that
<Serpardum> you are supposed to click the k on the start bar, click on computer, settings, multimedia
<Sanctus> but it has no k.....
<Serpardum> Your bar at the bottom
<Serpardum> you have one right?
<Serpardum> it shows the open applciatinos as tabs right?
<Sanctus> i have two bars one up and one down
<Sanctus> yeah
<Serpardum> on teh far left, do you have one with a K on it?
<Sanctus> i can see that...
<Serpardum> it's liek a K with a almost circle around it
<Sanctus> nope.........
<diernosaj> lol
<Serpardum> okay, fine.  hit alt-f2
<Sanctus> can/....see no k....
<Serpardum> and my alt-f2 isnt' working.  lol
<Sanctus> lol....
<Sanctus> well mine does.....(ty god)
<Serpardum> right click that bar.  add widtet
<Serpardum> *widget
<Serpardum> add "Application Launcher"
<Sanctus> ....???
<diernosaj> newb question, top of windows, the title bar, whats the circle with the dot in the middle do on the top left?
<Serpardum> right click the bar at hte bottom
<Serpardum> click on "add widget"
<Serpardum> click on "Application Launcer"
<diernosaj> on all desktops nevermind
<hubar_> hmm anyone here using konqueror?
<Sanctus> it doesn't show me anything....like that....
<spinfusor> how do I get out of the sun java licensing agreement when running the restricted updates? I hit enter but nothing happens.
<Serpardum> what are your choices?  are you running kubuntu?
<Sanctus> ubuntu i thing.....
<Serpardum> then try in #ubuntu
<Sanctus> i don't know much on it......or how to switch between them...
<diernosaj> !Serpardum how do I put the kmix window on the task bar?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<xweb> spinfusor: scroll to the bottom and it will let you accept.
<hubar_> hmm anyone here using konqueror _and_ use a different language (other than English)?
<Serpardum> Sanctus: type /join #ubuntu
<Cray2000> can anyone tell me how to connect to wifi in Kubuntu?
<Sanctus> ty
<Serpardum> wifi?  software?  your stereo?  what?
<xweb> Cray2000: use knetworkmanager
<Serpardum> diernosaj: I'm not sure
<Serpardum> I"m not.. did you remove all those?
<Serpardum> hang on
<Cray2000> I have installed LinuxMCE on a pc and I am trying to configure it to connect to my neighbors wifi....yes I have permission.....really I do
<fg56xfd> How can i get Konqueror to display the actual picture as the icon in icon view. Right now it is just displaying a defualt icon for every picture.
<Serpardum> right click bar, add widget, add system tray
<diernosaj> !serpardum ok, it has Dock in sys tray option checked, but when i click hide or close, it goes away.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Serpardum> don't close it
<Serpardum> it should be in the system tray
<Serpardum> you have system tray as widget?  if not, add widget, system tray
<Serpardum> it should be like a little black box with icons on it on your bar
<diernosaj> YES OMG ive been looking for that
<diernosaj> i removed it earlier
<diernosaj> Thank you
<Serpardum> so that's where your kmix has been going
<diernosaj> and kmix speaker control is on there
<diernosaj> haha
<diernosaj> ok
<diernosaj> now
<FloodBotK1> diernosaj: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<diernosaj> i removed the 4 desktop icon
<diernosaj> how do i get that back?
<diernosaj> how do I get the little 4 desktop icon back? which widget is it?
<JontheEchidna> diernosaj: I think the pager widget
<xweb> pager
<diernosaj> ok sweet
<Serpardum> little 4 desktop icon?  Not sure what that is
<Serpardum> paper?  let me try
<diernosaj> pager
<diernosaj> eek its on the right side of my sys tray
<Serpardum> How com ehe has 4 desktop and I only have 2? :P
<diernosaj> because my nvidia drivers problem is pissing me off, its a give and take situation lol jk
<spinfusor> any good documentation on running updates for Kubuntu?
<Cray2000> I dont have knetworkmanager. Its an older release of Kubuntu or I just dont know where to look
<Cray2000> Would it help if I explained the setup to someone?
<spinfusor> !updates
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about updates
<spinfusor> !sex
<ubottu> Some topics are controversial and often end in negativity. Take care on subjects like war, race, religion, politics, gender, sexuality, drugs, potentially illegal activities and suicide. The topics are not banned; stating your position is ok, but trolling, baiting, hostility or repetition are not. If you are asked to stop, do so politely. Disputes to !appeals, please adhere to !Freenode Policy and the !CodeOfConduct
<brian__> anyone ever get these jumbled up parts of the screen when browsing the web in konqueror that goes away after you scroll down but always show up again llater
<Cray2000> Use Firefox, konqueror is just a very basic web browser
<brian__> ya i use opera  firefox is a little slow on my aspire one
<fg56xfd> I just upgraded to KDE4, and now when in Konqueror i turn "Icon View" on it doesnt display an icon of each picture like it did in KDE3, it just shows a defualt icon. How can I make the icon the preview of the picture?
<brian__> i love all the add ons for firefox
<diernosaj> anybody know how I can move the pager widget to the left side of the system tray
<brian__> i really like the way kde looks but it seems a little more buggy than gnome
<brian__> i could be wrong im pretty new to linux but
<brian__> anyo ne know of some good web sites around kde
<diernosaj> Anyone know how to move the pager widget from the right side to the left side of the bottom panel?
<diernosaj> Anyone know how to move the pager widget from the right side to the left side of the bottom panel?
<Dragnslcr> Click the settings button for the panel and you can move widgets
<diernosaj> TY
<ryan__> damn I am beginning to like kubuntu :D
<Serpardum> Where/how do I configure compiz?
<Serpardum> I need to disable black transparancy apparently
<xp-killer> help plz
<xp-killer> every time i plug a ntsf hdd on linux it keep saying unclean shut down
<xp-killer> how can i corect this with out going back on xp?
<changkhokieungao> ?
<changkhokieungao> Co ai viet nam ko
<changkhokieungao> Co ai viet nam ko
<changkhokieungao> ??????????????
<changkhokieungao> ????????????????????
<FloodBotK1> changkhokieungao: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<xp-killer_> every time i plug a ntsf hdd on linux it keep saying unclean shut down
<xp-killer_> how can i corect this without going back on xp?
<changkhokieungao> Co ai viet nam ko
<Serpardum> xp-killer: What do you mean by "plug a ntfs folder on linux"  physically plug it in?  mount it?
<diernosaj> linux can't run ntfs correct?
<fg56xfd> I just upgraded to KDE4, and now when in Konqueror i turn "Icon View" on it doesnt display an icon of each picture like it did in KDE3, it just shows a defualt icon. How can I make the icon the preview of the picture?
<Serpardum> May alt-f2 doesn't open up a box anymore.  Any idea how to restore the behavior or how I broke it?
<Serpardum> Is compiz running in kde or kubunti?  I see the command exists in /usr/bin/compiz but I dont' see it running in ps -A
<diernosaj> Can anybody help me fix my nvidia drivers problems?
<diernosaj> Limited resolution 640x480.
<diernosaj> I think my monitor is the problem now.  It loaded NVIDIA graphics drivers and recognizes 7800GT card, but resolution wont go above 640x480 and wont recognize monitor.
<Serpardum> kiernosaj: I have nvidia and it works fine for me.  what version of kubuntu you on?
<diernosaj> the brand new one
<diernosaj> 9.04
<Serpardum> okay, cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Serpardum> do you have Section "Monitor"   Identifier  "Configured Monitor"  EndSection ???
<diernosaj> Identifier Monitor0
<diernosaj> vendorname Unknown
<Serpardum> hmm.. yuo can try this, not sure if it will work:
<Serpardum> sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-org
<Serpardum> that's a comment in that file for me
<Serpardum> then see if it changes
<diernosaj> xserver-org is not installed
<Serpardum>  er, my bad.  xserver-xorg
<diernosaj> debconf: unable to initalize front end: Dialog
<diernosaj> dialog frontend requires a screen at least 13 lines tall and 31 columns wide
<Serpardum> make your konsole window bigger
<Serpardum> full screen it maybe
<Serpardum> it's complaining that your konsole window is too small
<diernosaj> yea
<diernosaj> ok it gave me a warning postinst warning: overwriting possibly customised
<diernosaj> file; backup in /etc/x11/xorg.conf.20090627231923
<Serpardum> good.
<Serpardum> continue
<diernosaj> continue?
<Serpardum> it done?
<diernosaj> yea went to new line of command
<Serpardum> kay, cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Serpardum> same?
<diernosaj> nope
<diernosaj> its what you said earlier
<Serpardum> kay, try changing resolution
<diernosaj> Monitor identifier configured monitor
<Serpardum> if it doesn't work you may have to reboot (not sure )
<Serpardum> there's probably a way to restrt kde without rebooting, but I don't know it
<diernosaj> yea let me reboot, it still gives me the 2 resolutions
<diernosaj> brb
<Pwnt> Can I get help with my sound on Ubuntu?
<Serpardum> if it's Ubuntu, try #ubuntu
<jcacct> separdam, did you compiz -replace?
<Serpardum> umm.. no
<jcacct> that's what i had to do in kde to get the cube working...
<Serpardum> it's that vista in virtualbox has problems with window effects and I have to turn of the effects in virtualbox
<Serpardum> I'm not even sure if compiz is running, but it seems to be installed so probably
<Serpardum> what does compix -replace do?
<jcacct> it chooses compiz as your window manager
<jcacct> go to run command, then enter compiz -replace
<Serpardum> I don't want it as my windows manager
<jcacct> not your desktop manager, just your WM
<jcacct> i think that's the only way compiz works... as your wm...
<Serpardum> what is my wm now?
<jcacct> lol i haven't the slightest fuckin clue
<Serpardum> hwo would I find out?
<jcacct> i suppose it's just the one that comes w/ kde
<jcacct> why not try the compiz -replace thing?
<Serpardum> so if it's not compiz then I shoudl be fine
<Serpardum> because compiz breaks with virtualbox and vista
<jcacct> oh lol we're back to that
<Serpardum> i have a problem where I have to disable effects in compiz, but if I dont' have compiz running then I dont' have to, it's another problem
<jcacct> is your username a reference to the spanish jews?  just curious
<Serpardum> No.  Made up
<Serpardum> And why would it be a reference tot he spanish jews?
<Serpardum> I google for Serpardum and only me comes up.  seems to be unique
<mastifal25> Hello how are all our?
<jcacct> separdam is the name for spanish jews...
<jcacct> well i think it's sephardam
<jcacct> somethin like that
<Serpardum> let me ask the almighty google
<jcacct> lol sure
<Serpardum> Sephardi respons the almighty Google
<jcacct> yeah, taking off the -um and adding -i is the latin plural
<jcacct> for male nouns, usually
<jcacct> so there'd be one sephardum, many sephardi
<brian__> hey how can i download and install kde4 from kde 3.5
<jcacct> brian, i imagine you'd choose kde4 from synaptic
<jcacct> serpadum, why are you running it in a virtual machine anyway?
<brian__> ha i couldnt find it ill try again
<jcacct> brian, look for kubuntu-desktop
<mastifal25> kubuntu?, juaz
<mastifal25> Some people what tolking spanish
<mastifal25> ?
<Serpardum> wow, you're right.  Saphardum is a word
<Serpardum> er, Serphardum
<jcacct> lol serp, maybe it's just in your blood so you used it
<jcacct> even though your hostname makes me think you're in canada
<brian__> i already have kde 3.5
<brian__> synaptic said i already have kubuntu desktop so i cand use synaptic
<jcacct> brian, here
<jcacct> http://news.softpedia.com/news/How-To-Install-KDE-4-1-On-Ubuntu-8-04-91034.shtml
<jcacct> except, ya know, make sure you're using shit for your version of ubuntu
<jcacct> ah here's the package
<jcacct> kubuntu-kde4-desktop
<jcacct> so.... sudo apt-get install kubuntu-kde4-desktop
<brian__> ok so how do i install kde4 from kde 3.5
<jcacct> brian, are you a fucking bot?
<brian__> lol why
<brian__> and no
<jcacct> because i gave you the answer 10 mins ago
<p_quarles> !language | jcacct
<ubottu> jcacct: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<brian__> it didnt work
<jcacct> the package is called kubuntu-kde4-desktop
<jcacct> it didn't find the package?
<brian__> it says i already have the latest version but i have kde 3.5.10
<jcacct> i mean from the terminal
<jcacct> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-kde4-desktop
<brian__> ill try again
<jcacct> ok
<jcacct> ubottu, please watch my topic?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<jcacct> oh
<jcacct> lol
<brian__> Note, selecting kubuntu-desktop instead of kubuntu-kde4-desktop
<brian__> kubuntu-desktop is already the newest version.
<jcacct> brian, sorry then, i dunno
<brian__> thats what it says when i do it
<brian__> ok thanks anyhow
<LeonKenady> hello
<LeonKenady> can anyone tell me how to make USB bootable for MAC OS?
<bazhang> LeonKenady, that is not allowed, and offtopic here
<LeonKenady> opp sorry
<jcacct> bazhang, at least someone's talking...
<CoJaBo-Aztec> lol
<jcacct> lol
<bazhang> chat in #kubuntu-offtopic thanks
<CoJaBo-Aztec> There never seems to ba anyone here when I have a question :/
<eric_> anyone else get here trying to join ##php?
<tsimpson> you need to register or identify to join ##php
<CPrgmSwR2> I can get to ##php just fine
<eric_> thanks tsimpson
<CPrgmSwR2> wow kde 4.3 is starting to feel very well polished
<Serpardum> how do I find out if compiz is runing/used?  i dont' see it in ps -A
 * CoJaBo-Aztec wonders when the package manager will start to feel very well polished lol
<CoJaBo-Aztec> Or Dolphin even :/
<CoJaBo-Aztec> Serpardum: I see compiz and compiz.real on mine.
<CPrgmSwR2> CoJaBo-Aztec: Why do you feel that dolphin is not polished?
<CoJaBo-Aztec> CPrgmSwR2:
<CoJaBo-Aztec> CPrgmSwR2: Displayingg a permissions error on each of 10,000 files being copied.
<Serpardum> in your process list?
<CPrgmSwR2> CoJaBo-Aztec: I guess I missed that one
<CoJaBo-Aztec> Serpardum: Yes.
<CoJaBo-Aztec> CPrgmSwR2: I'm guessing its a bug, doesnt seem to be any way to turn it off.
<Serpardum> waht version are you on CoJaBo-Aztec because I don't see it in my list
<Serpardum> what ist he command to search for text in a file/output?
<CoJaBo-Aztec> Serpardum: grep?
<Serpardum> maybe
<CoJaBo-Aztec> Some commands are oddly named lol
<Serpardum> ps -A | grep compiz produces no output fo rme
<CoJaBo-Aztec> Serpardum: It might not be running, or you might be using the KDE effects instead maybe (it has many of the same effects as Compiz, just not as configurable).
<Serpardum> I wonder if I should do compiz -replace
 * Serpardum ponders
<CoJaBo-Aztec> Serpardum: I had to select it in the advanced effects in the KDE menu.
<Serpardum> oh.  hmm
<Serpardum> um...kde menu?  system settings?
<CoJaBo-Aztec> It is called "Desktop Effects" for me.
<Guest91752> hola
<Serpardum> I'm in Desktop - System Settings -> Desktop Effects -> Advanced.  Don't see an option to enable it.  Composting Type, Keep Window Thumnails, Disable Functionality checks, OpenGL Mode, Texture filter, Enable direct rendering, use VShynch, Smooth Scaling (slower)
<Guest91752> hola a todos
<Serpardum> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<CPrgmSwR2> I find it very interesting that kubuntu is still on eclipse 3.2 when eclipse 3.5 is available
<CoJaBo-Aztec> Serpardum: Its not in sstem settings, its in the menu itself. If its not listed, there is a "desktop effects kde" package that needs installed.
<CoJaBo-Aztec> Kubuntu doesnt seem to have the most up to date of many thhings.. :/
<Serpardum> it's called "KDE Menu"?
<CPrgmSwR2> CoJaBo-Aztec: and that concerns me somewhat
<CoJaBo-Aztec> Serpardum: The entry in the menu is called "Desktop Effects" (or something similar to that).
<tsimpson> the "desktop-effects-kde" package is just a wrapper for compiz, and not recommended
<Serpardum> I have desktop effects, but only in system settings.  hmm
<CoJaBo-Aztec> tsimpson: What is recommended?
<Serpardum> installing
<tsimpson> -> the "desktop-effects-kde" package is just a wrapper for compiz
<tsimpson> -> and it's not recommended
<tsimpson> as compiz has poor KDE support
<CoJaBo-Aztec> tsimpson: It took a large amount of trial and error to find that one, it would be nice to know what is recommended then.
<coz_> tsimpson,  poor kde support?
<tsimpson> coz_: yes
<coz_> tsimpson,  mmm how so?
<tsimpson> CoJaBo-Aztec: the built-in effects with KDE4
<tsimpson> coz_: they don't build compiz to work well with KDE4, then focus on Gnome
<CoJaBo-Aztec> tsimpson: Built-in effects have very few config options compared to Compiz.
<Serpardum> tsimpson: compiz settings break vista under virtualbox (invisible windows, etc..).  Mine is breaking, the suggestion is to disable 3d effects for VirtualBox.  How do I do that in the existing KDE ?
<tsimpson> CoJaBo-Aztec: if you want to use compiz, then you can. but be aware there will be issues
<coz_> tsimpson,  but I am running compiz on kde 4.3 beta right now  I see not area of conflict or  disruption or non compliance with kde??
<tsimpson> coz_: oh? do virtual desktops work for you?
<Serpardum> disable 3d effects in compiz that is.  but since I don't have compiz running, it's most likely kde efects I have to confgure, but don't see optoin(s)
<coz_> tsimpson,  viewports  work
<tsimpson> coz_: so that's a no then, you can't use KDE to configure them
<coz_> tsimpson,  well no because compiz is now the window manager not kde
<netdaemon> Serpardum: System Settings > Desktop
<tsimpson> coz_: it's configurable in gnome I believe
<CoJaBo-Aztec> tsimpson: I had to disable the "compatibility options", other than that I have no issues (Hardy+KDE4+intel graphics, and Jaunty+KDE4+ATI graphics).
<tsimpson> coz_: also the task manger will show all windows, no way to only show the ones for the current desktop
<CoJaBo-Aztec> tsimpson: Is there a better way to install Compiz on KDE in case I need to do it again?
<tsimpson> CoJaBo-Aztec: the desktop-effects-kde is the best way, if you really want compiz
<DaskreeCH> hi CPrgmSwR2
<DaskreeCH> Serpardum: Are you running compiz?
<CoJaBo-Aztec> tsimpson: It seems like it will be a while before the native effects catch up to Compiz CCSM..
<CPrgmSwR2> DaskreeCH: hey there
<Serpardum> DaskreeCH: I shouldn't be, no.
<Serpardum> it's not in my process list.
<Serpardum> I'm not runnign it manually.  but I notice it is installed (I didn't install it that I know of)
<CoJaBo-Aztec> Serpardum: You probably have the compiz package installed without the effects package, so Compiz isnt actually being used.
<DaskreeCH> Serpardum: Alt+Shift+F12 will disable it for you till you press it again or reboot
<tsimpson> CoJaBo-Aztec: if you want specific things implemented, you should file the request at http://bugs.kde.org/
<CoJaBo-Aztec> tsimpson: I want everything implemented, lol
<Serpardum> alt-shift-f12 is doing something (screen flashes)
<Serpardum> let me try
<Serpardum> my alt-tab isn't working.  any idea how to reenable it?
<kub1> How does one get the public key for  http://ppa.launchpad.net jaunty Release:  ?
<kuros> what's the kde package of update-manager?
<kuros> packages.ubuntu.com isn't loading :/
<eagles0513875> kuros: there is one of 2 package managers which one you talking about the default one for jaunty
<kuros> something that'll auto notify in systray similar to what update-manager does in gnome
<Serpardu> I"m in in tinyirc, I can't get back into kde mode
<eagles0513875> ahhh ok kuros its jockey
<kuros> thx
<Serpardu> I hit alt-f12 and it wnet to command prompt
<Serpardu> Not quite what I wanted   how to do I get kde back up without reboioting?
<kuros> sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart
<Serpardu> I'll try that kuros.  thx
<Serpardu> q
<Serpardu> quit
<coz_> has the games data changed... i know this is minor issue  but i just noticed that my cards data has chaned to some creepy looking decks :)
<kuros> eagles0513875: no package for "jockey"
<eagles0513875> give me a sec
<kub1> How does one get the public key for  http://ppa.launchpad.net jaunty Release:  ?
<eagles0513875> kuros: its update-manager-kde
<kuros> har
<kuros> you are awesome
<kuros> (how obvious btw) /noob
<kuros> ok now i don't have to worry about forgetting updates all the time
<Serpardum> Okay, this not going real well.  I hit alt-f12 once....
<Serpardum> er, ctrl-alt-f12 that is
<coz_> update-manager-kde  not found o0
<eagles0513875> coz_: thats a jaunty think
<eagles0513875> thing
<coz_> eagles0513875, oh ok I am on karmic
<eagles0513875> coz_: for karmic issues please join ubuntu+1
<coz_> eagles0513875,  yeah I have so many channels opened I though I had click ed that one
<coz_> apologies
<eagles0513875> its ok no harm done bro
<Serpardum> I guess i don't understand what ctrl-alt-f10 is giving me.  Now it seems to disable kde at all and I am only alolowed to log in and seet text consoles, the rest black empty screen
<kub1> How do i fix this error? :  GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net jaunty Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 2836CB0A8AC93F7A W: You may want to run apt-get update to correct these problems
<diernosaj> serpardum
<ipeacocks> hi
<diernosaj> i can't believe i finally fixed my resolution problem holy shit, but now 1024x768 is my highest res.
<millun> hi pls help me with EXT4 issue
<millun> my /home is gone
<millun> i get "block bitmap for group 896 is not in group"
<duckx0r> millun: what causes you to get that error?
<millun> fsck
<duckx0r> millun: /home is on its own partition?
<millun> yeah
<duckx0r> millun: maybe this will help: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=982699
<duckx0r> if you haven't seen it already
<millun> when i run fsck, it asks me whether i want to repair "checksum of descriptor of group" XY
<millun> will try
<millun> CHEERS
<millun> it seemed to work
<duckx0r> millun: nice!
<duckx0r> i'm off to bed now, so good night.
<millun> nite
<myself> I want to MANUALLY edit my APPLICATIONS ---> WINE menu, where do i go to do that to manually edit it within nautalis
<zober> hi
<Sweet_Death> how to share internet connection between PC and laptop? PC has Kubuntu 8.04 installed and has dial-up internet connection and Laptop has Kubuntu 9.04 without any cinternet onnection
<Sweet_Death> \*connection
<zober> hi, gibt es auch deutsche Wetterdienste für das weather plasmoid?
<Sweet_Death> how to share internet connection between PC and laptop? PC has Kubuntu 8.04 installed and has dial-up internet connection and Laptop has Kubuntu 9.04 without any internet connection??
<bobbyyu3> I have a problem with installing my printer. My other computer shares the printer with this. This computer, Ubuntu, when printing a test page, it says "Idle - /usr/lib/cups/filter/rastertoz600 failed.
<Peace-> bobbyyu3: got to a web browser type on url
<bobbyyu3> You mean localhost?
<Peace-> http://localhost:631
<bobbyyu3> OK
<bobbyyu3> Done
<Peace-> bobbyyu3: try to set your printer
<Peace-> then you should install samba or nfs
<Peace-> if you have a network linux only
<Peace-> samba if you have windows
<Peace-> if you need of samba ----->http://nowardev.wordpress.com/2009/05/05/kubuntu-904-windows-share-with-samba/
<alarm> hello i just installed vlc and the firefox plugin but somehow things dont seem to work correctly. i tried to play an only streaming video (which was playing with another player) but when i go to the url i get a black screen saying "waiting for video" and nothing happens...
<Peace-> alarm: mplayer-mozzilla installed?
<alarm> Peace-, i removed the mplayer mozilla plugin
<alarm> so that it wont conflic
<Peace-> i hope you haven't installed totem
<Peace-> on kde desktop
<alarm> no, totem is not installed
<alarm> just mplayer
<Peace-> you need of a plugin for firefox
<Peace-> that's all
<alarm> Peace-,  i got the vlc plugin for firefox
<Peace-> well i use konquero and i use kmplayer and kmplayer-konq-plugin
<Peace-> alarm: i think it doesn't work well
<alarm> :/
<Peace-> om my computer it sucks
<Peace-> alarm: anyway there are ways to fix it but unluckly i am not a firefox fan
<Peace-> so i don't know about that
<Peace-> i only use konqueror and arora
<alarm> okie
<host37> am i the only one having trouble with yahoo on kopete?
<host37> i tried pidgin too
<fg56xfd> Hi, I reccently went from the KDE3 remix of 9.04 to the regular kde4 version, and with kde4, it isnt recognizing my mp3 player when I plug it in. Anyone know how to fix this?
<wormhole> does your mp3 player require special (maybe proprietary) drivers or libraries ?
<wormhole> could be these were uninstalled by the upgrade
<fg56xfd> wormhole: it runs open source firmware. and lsusb returns it "Bus 002 Device 018: ID 0930:0009 Toshiba Corp. Gigabeat F/X (HDD audio player)"
<wormhole> fg56xfd: does /media/disk contain anything ? is it a mounting issue or a device notifier issue ?
<fg56xfd> wormhole: No.
<wormhole> fg56xfd: it might be a mounting issue..
<wormhole> fg56xfd: just found this - https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/70100
<fg56xfd> wormhole: usbmount wasnt installed, just installed it, still having problems however.
<wormhole> fg56xfd:  :-S at this point i'd start googling, so i'm afraid i'm out of ideas..
<jackiekatz> hola¿?
<Mamarok> !es | jackiekatz
<ubottu> jackiekatz: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<jackiekatz> ok hello
<jackiekatz> somebody can tell me hao to download the messenger in kubuntu pleaseee?
<Mamarok> jackiekatz: what messanger do you mean?
<xray> hi everyone! ;)
<fg56xfd> I have a USB mp3 player, and in KDE3 when i would plug it in and turn it on it would show up as a removable harddrive. But now in kde4 it isnt mounting and showing up. But lsusb returns the device. Anyone know how to resolve this?
<n3il> Hello :-)
<fg56xfd> And "fdisk -lu" reports it as a "Partition table entries are not in disk order".
<n3il> is the the correct place to seek help with something kubuntu and kontact related?
<Mamarok> n3il: yes
<n3il> excellent
<n3il> well i have spent a long time on this and have to admit defeat
<Mamarok> n3il: just ask your question on one line, please
<Mamarok> with version, etc.
<n3il> kontact will send emails ok as long as they dont have an attachment, if they do then progress reaches 98-99% then fails afet several minutes.
<Mamarok> n3il: which KDE version?
<n3il> ok, noob here how do i look that up? :/
<Mamarok> n3il: in the help menu, about KDE and about Kontact
<n3il> 3.5.8
<n3il> kontact 1.2.4
<Mamarok> right, that is not exactly new
<Mamarok> n3il: which Kubuntu are you on?
<Mamarok> you should have 2.5.10 at least
<Mamarok> 3.5.10, sorry
<n3il> yes
<n3il> hmm, ok
<n3il> thing is it was working until recently :/
<Mamarok> n3il: so if you are using a Kubuntu version older than 8.04, you really should upgrade
<Mamarok> n3il: which Kubuntu version do you use?
<n3il> ok, ill try and work out how to do that and come back once i am up to date.
<Mamarok> n3il: the version you should have is 8.04, all the others have reached their EOL
<n3il> right, again, where can i look up the kubuntu ver?
<n3il> ok, looks like i have 7.10
<Mamarok> n3il: well, upgrade to 8.04 would be a very good idea
<n3il> right, quickest way to do that?
<Mamarok> n3il: set all sources to hardy instead of gutsy, then on the command line, do sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Mamarok> n3il: you never had a warning that you should upgrade on your system, like in April or so?
<n3il> nope
<Mamarok> n3il: do you know how to change the sources.list?
<n3il> just looking at that now....
<Mamarok> you need to edit it with sudo, it is located in /etc/apt/sources.list
<gunslinger_> weeeeeeeeeewwwwwwwwww
<n3il> in the gui i have found the place to change the software sources, i just need the complete APT line to the repositry
<Mamarok> n3il: in those lines, replace the word "gutsy" with "hardy" everywhere
<Mamarok> then you should do sudo apt-get update and the dit-upgrade in a command line to be sure it updates everything
<Mamarok> dist-upgrade, sorry
<n3il> ok its updating the list of software
<n3il> nope
<Mamarok> n3il: no what?
<n3il> sorry, how do i set the sources again, it looks like it was still checking gutsy links
<Mamarok> n3il: you can edit the sources.list in a console:
<Mamarok> type sudo kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<n3il> ok, its updating with hardy in the url
<Mamarok> n3il: nice :)
<Mamarok> n3il: you need to be patient, that will take a while
<n3il> yeah, i am noticing that :-)
<n3il> ok, its back to the prompt
<fg56xfd> Im having problems with my usb mp3 player (Toshiba Gigabeat) When I used KDE3 I could plug it in and turn it on and it would show up as a USB HDD and I could just drag and drop as I wanted. But that I upgraded to KDE4, it doesnt do this. But lsusb still recognizes it "Bus 002 Device 007: ID 0930:0009 Toshiba Corp. Gigabeat F/X (HDD audio player)" and fdisk -lu says this about it "Partition table entries are not in disk order" What would cause
<fg56xfd> this to not mount? And how can i fix it?
<Mamarok> n3il: well, then now comes the very long stuff, like 40 minutes minimum: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Mamarok> fg56xfd: you might try to install usbmount
<n3il> ok, hepefully ill see you on the the other side :-) thanks for yor assistance Mamarok :-)
<fg56xfd> Mamarok: It is installed.
<Mamarok> n3il: you are welcome :)
<Mamarok> fg56xfd: which version of KDE4 do you use?
<fg56xfd> 4.2.4
<Mamarok> fg56xfd: doesn't the "new devices" notifier pop up when you plug it in?
<fg56xfd> Mamarok: No, it doesnt.
<Mamarok> fg56xfd: strange
<fg56xfd> And annoying too.
<Mamarok> fg56xfd: of course, what does the /etc/fstab say?
<fg56xfd> Mamarok: http://paste.ubuntu.com/205572/
<Mamarok> fg56xfd: you have no usb entry there, that's the problem I think
<fg56xfd> Hmmm
<albol> hi. Trying to use empathy for calls over gtalk. It connects, but no sound goes through. Any idea?
<ActionParsnip> albol: does the mic work in other apps?
<albol> worked with recorder. will try again now to be sure
<Neremor> hello!
<albol> ActionParsnip: yes, it works
<ActionParsnip> albol: cool thats the hard part not needed :)
<Neremor> since i upgraded to kde4 a long time ago, all the kde3 applications in the repros have problems with the icons.
<Neremor> they work perfectly, but many of their icons are only displayed as questionmarks
<ActionParsnip> albol: ok so in empathy you may need to change your mic setting, maybe the device or volume levels
<Neremor> white document with questionmark for "icon not found" i think
<albol> ActionParsnip: well, I worked hard to make it work :)
<Neremor> i would really like to use this icons, so is there a way to install them?
<wathek> hello all
<wathek> there's no 4.5.2 packages of Qt in Kubuntu !?
<ActionParsnip> Neremor: sudo apt-get --reinstall install kde-icons-oxygen
<albol> ActionParsnip: I found no device settings
<ActionParsnip> Neremor: maybe
<ActionParsnip> wathek: if you can find a repo then you can get it
<ActionParsnip> albol: let me websearch
<Neremor> it says that it allready is the newest version...
<ActionParsnip> Neremor: you missed part of the command i typed
<Neremor> i'm not sure whether this is because they were used in kde3 or they are gnome apps
<Neremor> ah
<ActionParsnip> Neremor: i gave the command in full so you can copy / paste
<ActionParsnip> Neremor: typing partial commands can break your system
<ActionParsnip> albol: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=819046
<Neremor> yes but not in this case ;)
<ActionParsnip> Neremor: true but its a reall bad habit and breaking it now is good
<ActionParsnip> albol: change the repo line to be your releases codename (find out with   lsb_release -c)
<Neremor> ok reinstalled the icons. i will try to run an affected application to see whether it works
<ActionParsnip> albol: the repo goes all the way from gutsy to jaunty so will cover what you have
<ActionParsnip> Neremor: you may need to restart x to get it "activated"
<Mamarok> wathek: it has only just been released last week, and Jaunty is based on 4.5.1 anyway
<Neremor> no there are still only questionmarks
<Neremor> ok
<Neremor> i gonna restart x
<wathek> Mamarok, I can't even find qt 4.5.1 in the repos !
<Mamarok> wathek: so no need for Jaunty to have it, you can download and install it from QtSoftware, and make a local installation not to have problems with the system
<albol> ActionParsnip: strange, already moved to ppa and installed telepathy-* but it seems some parts were missing from empathy. Will check if this solves the issue
<ActionParsnip> wathek: find a repo with it on. just because its not in the default repos doesnt mean its completely inaccesible
<Mamarok> wathek: what KDE version do you use?
<wathek> Mamarok, I got KDE 4.3 beta 2
<Mamarok> wathek: there is libqt4, and it is 4.5.1
<ActionParsnip> !info libqt4
<ubottu> Package libqt4 does not exist in jaunty
<Mamarok> wathek: ActionParsnip well, no, he said 4.2.90 :)
<Mamarok> that will not show up in a factoid :)
<Mamarok> also, it would be libt4-* something
<wathek> it seems that there's a problem with the WM with the transparent background splashscreen  using the Qt::WA_TransulucentBackground
<wathek> Mamarok, only Qt 4.5.0 that I got
<ActionParsnip> disable the splash screen then. they are pointless anyhoo
<Neremor> no
<wathek> ActionParsnip, lol
<Neremor> restarting x didn't actiavte the full set of oxygen icons
<wathek> ActionParsnip, my client wants a splashscreen
<Neremor> i still get questionmarks instead of my icons
<wathek> :(
<ActionParsnip> wathek: my condolences
<wathek> :(
<ActionParsnip> Neremor: try seting the icon theme in systemsettings
<Neremor> it happens in the open, save, save as, etc. menus of openoffice for the navigation icons (upper dir, back, next, etc.) for example
<Neremor> allready did that
<ActionParsnip> Neremor: then i have no idea, does it happen with a different user?
<Neremor> i think these applications try to fetch the icons from the default gnome icon set because they were compiled under gnome and written for gnome, but hasn't kde something like a "bridge" to replace the gnome icon requests with kde icons?
<albol> ActionParsnip: Thanks for help. Since  there's no gtalk testing service will have to test it later.
<ActionParsnip> albol: np bro
<ActionParsnip> Neremor: no idea dude. i ditch kde a while back
<Neremor> I don't know very much about kde/gnome programing in this case, but it's an idea
<Neremor> ok i will try to install the gnome icons
<Neremor> maybe it will help
<ActionParsnip> possibly
<Neremor> and i hope this doesn't need the whole gnome environment installed :P
<fg56xfd> Im having problems with my usb mp3 player (Toshiba Gigabeat) When I used KDE3 I could plug it in and turn it on and it would show up as a USB HDD and I could just drag and drop as I wanted. But that I upgraded to KDE4, it doesnt do this. But lsusb still recognizes it "Bus 002 Device 007: ID 0930:0009 Toshiba Corp. Gigabeat F/X (HDD audio player)" and fdisk -lu says this about it "Partition table entries are not in disk order" What would cause
<fg56xfd> this to not mount? And how can i fix it?
<ActionParsnip> fg56xfd: the drives not in order just means that the first drive shown is not necessarily disk 1
<fg56xfd> ActionParsnip: Well when I do that command, it lists everything that is mounted above that, then says that line, then lists the usb mp3 player below all that.
<ActionParsnip> fg56xfd: ok can you pastebin the output of the command:   mount
<fg56xfd> ActionParsnip: Alright, one moment.
<BluesKaj> good day folks
<ActionParsnip> hi BluesKaj
<fg56xfd> ActionParsnip: http://paste.ubuntu.com/205582/
<BluesKaj> hey ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> fg56xfd: ok so we have /dev/sda1 which is / and /dev/sda6 which is /home
<mib486> ActionParsnip: hi im trying to get into my xubuntu system from a ubuntu live cd and it asks me for a username and password, i put mine but it doesnt seem to work, is there anyway i can log in without it? considering that im trying to do this cuz the GRUB of my brand new xubuntu installation won't load and i have to substitute it with LILO... any help?
<fg56xfd> ActionParsnip: Um, hold on, let me check.
<n3il> .
<fg56xfd> ActionParsnip: sda1 is / and sda6 is /home.
<ActionParsnip> mib486: if you are accessing it from live cd you could enable the root account in the live cd as changes will be lost when you reboot
<ActionParsnip> fg56xfd: ok can you pastebin the output of:   sudo fdisk -l
<fg56xfd> http://paste.ubuntu.com/205584/
<ActionParsnip> mib486: the livecd shouldnt really need a username / password. I believe its ubuntu / ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> fg56xfd: ok so the player is /dev/sdc1
<n3il> Mamarok: ok, update done, gonna reboot and see what happens.
<Mamarok> n3il: fingers crossed :)
<n3il> brb, hopefully! :)
<fg56xfd> ActionParsnip: Ok.
<ActionParsnip> fg56xfd: so you could run: sudo mkdir /media/mp3player; sudo mount /dev/sdc1 /media/mp3player -o uid=1000
<ActionParsnip> should mount it nicely to /media/mp3player
<fg56xfd> It mounted there fine.
<ActionParsnip> thought so
<ActionParsnip> ok now as you used uid=1000 it is user writable
<ActionParsnip> ;)
<fg56xfd> Why won't the computer recognize it and automount it when i turn it on like it did in kde3?
<ActionParsnip> not sure, log a bug
<fg56xfd> Alright.
<ActionParsnip> try this: sudo umount /media/mp3player
<ActionParsnip> then detatch the player
<fg56xfd> Ok.
<ActionParsnip> wait 10 seconds then re-attatch, then wait 10 seconds
<ActionParsnip> then run: dmesg | tail
<ActionParsnip> see what the kernel knows
<fg56xfd> Ok, running dmesg | tail now.
<fg56xfd> http://paste.ubuntu.com/205587/
<mib486> ActionParsnip: so how do i do?
<The_Toxic_Mite> Hello?
<ActionParsnip> mib486: if you are in the live environment you are free to enable root as the OS is running in volatile ram, so a power off / reset will reset the whole config
<ActionParsnip> fg56xfd: not sure, looks fine
<ActionParsnip> !rootsudo > mib486
<ubottu> mib486, please see my private message
<n3il> Mamarok: i'm back :-)
<The_Toxic_Mite> On Quassel, whenever I click on a URL, it always gets opened on Konqueror, but I would like them to open on Firefox. How do I change that?
<fg56xfd> ActionParsnip: Ok, so how can I make it automatically mount without having to run that comman each time.
<mib486> ActionParsnip: ive put the ubuntu live cd in and after a while it was loading i got to this sign-in screen in which it asks me a username and a password, thatz it
<ActionParsnip> fg56xfd: i'd log a bug abut you may need to put that command in a script to allow you to mount it if it doesnt work on its own
<fg56xfd> The_Toxic_Mite: Right click, properties, then click the wrench and you can choose that from there/
<ActionParsnip> mib486: try:   ubuntu / ubuntu
<Mamarok> n3il: everything went well?
<fg56xfd> ActionParsnip: If what doesnt work on its own?
<The_Toxic_Mite> ok
<n3il> Mamarok: it seemed to. back to origional question then i guess?
<mib486> ActionParsnip: i dont have access to a terminal, there's only a little menu saying "select language, select session, remote login via XDMCP, restart shutdown, suspend hibernate". ubuntu / ubuntu wont work... uff
<ActionParsnip> mib486: yuo dont need it, just type ubuntu as the username and ubuntu as the password
<mib486> ActionParsnip: i said i did it and it won't work!!
<ActionParsnip> mib486: some forums say the username is ubuntu and the passis blank
<mib486> ActionParsnip: not even this works... uff
<n3il> Mamarok: kde 3.5.0 kontact 1.2.9 - sends email without attch ok with gets to 99% and there it stays.
<mib486> ActionParsnip: anyway, ive installed xubuntu and set a password and a username, now im trying to access the system with ubuntu live cd, it might be asking me xubuntu's username and password
<mib486> ActionParsnip: how do i reset them in order to re-try later with this live cd?
<ActionParsnip> mib486: no, you are logging into the live environment
<mib486> ActionParsnip: considering that when running xubuntu GRUB won't load so i cant log-in (reason why im trying to get inside with this live cd, to change GRUB to LILO)
<ActionParsnip> mib486: did you verify the cd as ok? did you md5 check the iso you downloaded?
<BluesKaj> mib486, this will help you repair grub http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=224351
<BluesKaj> or restore it
<n3il> Mamarok: kde 3.5.10 (even) kontact 1.2.9 - sends email without attch ok, with attch gets to 99% and there it stays. Any ideas? Anyone?
<mib486> ActionParsnip: yes i used the same cd on another pc and it works, also verified the iso
<ActionParsnip> mib486: could be related: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/29297
<mib486> BluesKaj: dont need to restore or repair, i need to substitute it with lilo cuz my bios won't get along with it
<ActionParsnip> mib486: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/27738
<mib486> was reading this https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/9193
<mib486> so it seems like im not the only one...
<ActionParsnip> mib486: http://groups.google.com/group/foss-nepal/browse_thread/thread/97138046c29e0d7d
<fg56xfd> ActionParsnip: Alright, wrote a script to mount it, and im writing the bug report now. Thanks for all the help/
<BluesKaj> bios conflicts with grub ???
<mib486> BluesKaj: yes, its an old laptop
<ActionParsnip> BluesKaj: not possible, the bios makes teh selected disk do its dance to boot
<ActionParsnip> BluesKaj: it also holds basic settings for hardware
<ActionParsnip> mib486: try setting bios to failsafe
<BluesKaj> yes , I'm aware but grub conflicts how ?
<BluesKaj> still got windows on it i bet
<ActionParsnip> BluesKaj: i cant imagine how it can / would
<mib486> BluesKaj: u bet wrong
<mib486> BluesKaj: GRUB can conflict with BIOS if it's an old version, as mine is, my laptop's a 486... from 1996 :D
<mib486> thatz why u need LILO, but apparently the only way to change boot loader is to get in with a live cd
<BluesKaj> hehe, ok , then perhaps  a BIOS flash firmware update is in order
<mib486> which in my case won't let me cuz of a phantomatic password and username
<mib486> BluesKaj: i cant update the firmware, i tried that already but it messes up with my hardware components in somehow, so i had to get back the old one and everything was working again
<mib486> BluesKaj: old laptop's mysteries... id say
<BluesKaj> mib486, goodness me , houston we have a problem ! :)
<ActionParsnip> mib486: set bios to failsafe could help. Do you have a different live cd?
<mib486> anyway, from this log in screen i should be able to ctrl+alt+f1 to run a terminal and change the passwd, but nothing
<mib486> what the heck!!
<ActionParsnip> mib486: you should be able to read /etc/passwd to glean the password
<mib486> ive got xubuntu alternate cd (dunno if its live as well) and i have damn small linux live cd which i used last time to root into xubuntu's system but in the end it didnt let me cuz of dsl's kernel was too old... i was almost there... f**k! :D
<mib486> ActionParsnip: yes but it wont let me open a terminal... im not getting it
<ActionParsnip> mib486: if its xubuntu, it will be live.
<mib486> even if alternate cd?
<ActionParsnip> the alternate cd isnt live, boot to it to test, can't hurt
<mib486> alright letz try that
<mib486> so i guess i should just burn a regulare xubuntu live cd
<mib486> not alternate
<ActionParsnip> well no as you need the desktop dont you
<mib486> yes
<mib486> oh no
<mib486> sorry
<mib486> i need the alternate
<ActionParsnip> get whatever you need for the job
<mib486> but it seems the only way to change GRUB to linux is through a live cd...
<ActionParsnip> grub to lilo surely ;)
<mib486> hahahhaha yes thatz what i meant :D
<mib486> the xubuntu cd doesn't seem to be live...
<mib486> uff
<ActionParsnip> !info ktorrent
<ubottu> ktorrent (source: ktorrent): BitTorrent client based on the KDE 4 technology platform. In component main, is optional. Version 3.2.1+dfsg.1-0ubuntu3 (jaunty), package size 1612 kB, installed size 4500 kB
<mib486> anyway, GRUB won't load the system so i cant even access a terminal in order to install lilo, isnt there anyother way i can do it from here?
<ActionParsnip> you need a cd environment which you can then install lilo with
<ActionParsnip> i think the ultimatebootcd has a lilo installer on it
<mib486> cuz apparently some says u can decide which boot loader u want, if grub or lilo and now that i put the xubuntu cd, even if not live, im taking a look at the options (f1 f2 f3 etc.) there might be a way
<Erth_01> hi there!anyone can help me with server connection settings?
<Erth_01> hi there!anyone can help me with server connection settings on Konversation?
<ActionParsnip> Erth_01: depends on the server
<BluesKaj> Erth_01, how can we help ?
<robin0800> Erth_01, what version of Linux?
<luiz> bom dia a todos
<BluesKaj> !pt | luiz
<ubottu> luiz: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<gustavo> cual  es la comunidad  en español¿¿
<BluesKaj> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<ign0ramus> hey BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hi ign0ramus
<ign0ramus> BluesKaj, http://imgur.com/R9nOg.jpg
<BluesKaj> ign0ramus, nice pic , just for me ? :)
<ign0ramus> BluesKaj, i told you i'd have one for you ;)
<ign0ramus> quiet in here today... i guess all Kubuntu issues have been solved, eh? ;)
<BluesKaj> oh yeah , for sure :)
<BluesKaj> ign0ramus, you sure did , what is that , a punchbowl or just a very big snifter ?
<ign0ramus> BluesKaj, ot, but a huge snifter of scotch :)
<DaskreeCH> I can't get Compositing to work
<DaskreeCH> If you would like something to fix :)
<ign0ramus> DaskreeCH, kwin?
<kaddi_> hi, I need help quickly :/ I've been working on a text in kate and now it crashed... I hadn't saved the file yet, is there any backup kate makes on its own? If so where can I find it?
<BluesKaj> kaddi_, look in the dir you were working in
<kaddi_> how would the file look like? random name?
<eagles0513875> kaddi_:  :)
<BluesKaj> no it'll prolly have green logo and it'll be a copy of the kate file you were working on
<kaddi_>  i hadn't saved the file before
<BluesKaj> no matter , I think kate will autosaves
<DaskreeCH> ign0ramus: yes
<BluesKaj> dunn o for sure
<kaddi_> but it doesn't have a name I could check fore
<kaddi_> I opened kate and started working on this, never saved it
<kaddi_> heya eagles0513875 :)
 * eagles0513875 says to kaddi_ im in offtopipc
<ign0ramus> DaskreeCH, so going into System Settings and enabling Desktop Effects (or whatever it's called) has no effect?
<kaddi_> so if I haven't saved the file before will kate create a backup somewhere, does it do autosaves even though I haven't asigned the file a name yet? If it does, where does it save these files?
<DaskreeCH> ign0ramus: http://imagebin.ca/view/7k2j9r.html
<DaskreeCH> kaddi_: try in #kde as well
<ign0ramus> DaskreeCH, and clicking "Resume Compositing" has no effect? i just tried myself, and i had the same screen, but i was able to resume...
<kaddi_> ok, Ill try in a moment, brb
<kaddi_> thanks
<Andrew``> hi all.... going back to linux after a short spell back with MS... my printer has died and need to know what printers work with linux out of the box... preferably HP or canon or epson... is there a webpage that has a list of printers that work?
<DaskreeCH> ign0ramus: Kinda
<bazhang> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters Andrew``
<DaskreeCH> When I click it I get a notification that something is blocking compositing
<ign0ramus> DaskreeCH, it doesn't say what?
<Andrew``> bazhang: that page is unavailable... just temporary? or more serious?
<DaskreeCH> ign0ramus: No but if I press alt+shift+F12 I get a green checkmark
<DaskreeCH> Which does nothing
<bazhang> Andrew``, not sure, ubuntuforums are down as well
<bazhang> let me check help.ubuntu.com
<ign0ramus> DaskreeCH, ok, so it says Compositing Active, and you've specified what effects you want, but they don't appear as they should?
<bazhang> http://openprinting.org/printer_list.cgi Andrew`` what about this one
<DaskreeCH> If by that you mean at all then yes
<ign0ramus> DaskreeCH, yeah, that's what i meant... so what is the exact error message?
<DaskreeCH> Eh? From where?
<Andrew``> cool bazhang: yes that works !
<Andrew``> :)
<ign0ramus> DaskreeCH, you said you were getting a message about something blocking compositing?
<ign0ramus> DaskreeCH, also, are you using Xrender?
<DaskreeCH> Yes it says some application is blocking compositing Pres alt+Shift+F12 to re-enable
<DaskreeCH> Suspended
<DaskreeCH> not blocking
<ign0ramus> DaskreeCH, does "KWIN_COMPOSE=O kwin --replace &" in terminal help?
<DaskreeCH> oh and compositing turns itself off after like 15 seconds
<DaskreeCH> Nope
<DaskreeCH> ign0ramus: http://paste.ubuntu.com/205631/
<ubuntu> hello
<ign0ramus> DaskreeCH, ahh... nvidia.  hang ont
<ign0ramus> *on
<DaskreeCH> Yeah I know I just got it :( ATI works out of the box for me
<DaskreeCH> Old cobwebby box
<DaskreeCH> but working :)
<ign0ramus> DaskreeCH, ctrl+f for 'nvidia' on this page: http://www.linux-archive.org/debian-kde/311301-few-problems-kde-4-2-a.html
<DaskreeCH> KDE 4.3 BTW
<ign0ramus> DaskreeCH, proabably still applies - it's apparently nvidia drivers
<ubuntu> hey are to commands in ubuntu and kubuntu the same
<DaskreeCH> ubuntu: Depends on the command
<ign0ramus> DaskreeCH, and 4.3 is really 4.2.90 anway, right?
<bazhang> ubuntu, in the terminal mostly yes
<Le-Chuck_ITA> Hi, how do I change the look of kde3 apps in jaunty/karmic? Kcontrol is no longer there, I installed kdvi from intrepid because I need it and have the gtk-qt style
<DaskreeCH> ign0ramus: So restarting X? That has to be done every boot?
<ign0ramus> ubuntu, coretutils, yes.  apps, no
<bazhang> ubuntu, different apps of course
<DaskreeCH> Le-Chuck_ITA: install kcontrol ?
<ign0ramus> DaskreeCH, i honestly don't know.  just found a person with the same error (and video manu) as you...
<DaskreeCH> :-D
<ubuntu> thank you guys :D
<Le-Chuck_ITA> DaskreeCH: apt can't find a package named kcontrol, in which package is it/was it?
 * Le-Chuck_ITA goes to packages.ubuntu.com
 * Le-Chuck_ITA packages.ubuntu.com is not working
<ign0ramus> Le-Chuck_ITA, afaik, there is no kcontrol for jaunty and greater
<ign0ramus> Le-Chuck_ITA, many of the ubuntu sites are currently down :(
<ubuntu> when i updated ubuntu 8.10 to ubuntu 9.04 some errors appeared and i couldn't start what should i do ?
<Le-Chuck_ITA> ign0ramus: in any case I added the intrepid sources to apt, because I need kdvi and kile from there
<DaskreeCH> !kde3 | Le-Chuck_ITA
<ubottu> Le-Chuck_ITA: Kubuntu 8.04 ships with KDE3 and full support. Jaunty does not include KDE3 but a remix install CD can be obtained at  https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Kde3/Jaunty . This is not officially supported. Support, instructions and ways to contribute can be found on the wiki page
<Le-Chuck_ITA> yes I know kde3 is no longer with us but kile is still a kde3 app, even the version in jaunty
 * Le-Chuck_ITA thinks
<ign0ramus> ubuntu, what do you mean 'couldn't start' ?
<DaskreeCH> Le-Chuck_ITA: Read the Factoid :)
<Le-Chuck_ITA> please be merciful, wiki.kubuntu.org is down
<DaskreeCH> Oh it is?
<Le-Chuck_ITA> I just want to change the kde3 theme in kde4.
<ubuntu> stops at cheking battery status
<ign0ramus> Le-Chuck_ITA, try qt3-qtconfig and qt4-qtconfig
<DaskreeCH> Le-Chuck_ITA: Right and I'm saying you need the KDE3 control panel which is on the KDE3 repo which you can't find since the Kubuntu wiki is down :0(
<DaskreeCH> Wait google Cache!
<Le-Chuck_ITA> DaskreeCH: there is a kde3 repo so I don't need to use the intrepid sources?
<Le-Chuck_ITA> that's good news
<pcubuntoo_> ??
<pcubuntoo_> nobody?
<bazhang> hi
<ign0ramus> pcubuntoo_, no one.
<Tm_T> only 289 nicks on this channel
<pcubuntoo_> i am french test distribution ubuntoo
<Le-Chuck_ITA> Hmm thank you ign0ramus, qt3-qtconfig is the one, but... it seems that there is no qt3-gtk theme
<Mamarok> Le-Chuck_ITA: Qt-Curve was it IIRC
<Le-Chuck_ITA> Mamarok: no, qt-curve is a specific theme, but there is a qt4 theme that renders over gtk, googling a bit it seems that there is no qt3 version of it :(
<ign0ramus> Le-Chuck_ITA, gtk-qt-engine (?)
<Le-Chuck_ITA> ign0ramus: that only appears in qtconfig-qt4
<kaddi_> FYI:apparently if the file wasn't saved before kate won't use auto-save. Everything is gone. :(
<ign0ramus> Le-Chuck_ITA, ^ that is for qt4 libs, which you can still use in kde 3.5.x
<Le-Chuck_ITA> ign0ramus: thank you, I already installed it and it's working nice, but kdvi is a kde3 app. I guess I have to get used to its look :) As it always was, but now I changed to a gtk theme I like a lot.
<Le-Chuck_ITA> thanks all
<ign0ramus> Le-Chuck_ITA, :)
<DaskreeCH> http://74.125.47.132/search?q=cache:-e9PG_CVjzkJ:https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Kde3/Jaunty+https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Kde3/Jaunty&cd=1&hl=en&ct=clnk
<DaskreeCH> Le-Chuck_ITA: ^^
<Le-Chuck_ITA> thanks a lot DaskreeCH
<ign0ramus> Anyone know how to clear or disable "Recently Used" listings in the Kickoff Kmenu?
<DaskreeCH> ign0ramus: tun off the runner
<ign0ramus> DaskreeCH, go on....
<DaskreeCH> ign0ramus: umm annnd leave it off?
<ign0ramus> DaskreeCH, yeah.  in fact, if that tab wasn't there at all, i wouldn't mind ;)
<DaskreeCH> kaddi_: sorry :-(
<ubuntu> hi all... can anyone help me, ive just booted up the Kubuntu live dvd and it looks great, but for some reason the computer wont render text correctly... its almost unreadable
<ign0ramus> DaskreeCH, i was happy with the classic menu, until kde 4.3 changed the setup which i am not happy with.  so now i'm testing Kickoff style, but don't like this 'feature'
<DaskreeCH> ign0ramus: try lancelot
<ign0ramus> DaskreeCH, in place of kmenu?
 * DaskreeCH nods
<ign0ramus> DaskreeCH, 'package lancelot does not exist in jaunty'
<DaskreeCH> Should be installed already
<DaskreeCH> I thinks
<DaskreeCH> Add a widget and filter for lance
<superfuru> hi all... can anyone help me, ive just booted up the Kubuntu live dvd and it looks great, but for some reason the computer wont render text correctly... its almost unreadable
<DaskreeCH> superfuru: LCD?
<superfuru> yes
<superfuru> but analog cable
<superfuru> vga
<ign0ramus> DaskreeCH, ahh... lancelot is a widget, not a package.  but i don't like that one, either :P  also, it too lists 'recently used'
<superfuru> daskreech yes its a lcd but not a dvi cable
<topramen> does anyone here has kde wallet?
<ign0ramus> topramen, yes.  you can configure behavior in System Settings > KDE Wallet
<furu> hi all... can anyone help me, ive just booted up the Kubuntu live dvd and it looks great, but for some reason the computer wont render text correctly... its almost unreadable, im using kubuntu 9.04 and its a ati radeon 7000 card, lcd screen with vga cable
<topramen> i'm having a terrible time trying to uninstall it...can someone please help?
<BluesKaj> BBL , stuff to do
<ign0ramus> BluesKaj, see ya!
<ign0ramus> topramen, not sure if it can be uninstalled... just disable it
<topramen> where do i disable it?
<ign0ramus> topramen, where i said above
<ign0ramus> topramen, also, you can then delete ~/.kde/share/config/kwalletrc
<topramen> ok...i will try and see if I can get that to work....>>do I type it like this in the Konsole>> ?....delete ~/.kde/share/config/kwalletrc
<ign0ramus> topramen, 'kwalletmanager' is a package that can be installed or uninstalled, but i don't know if there are any consequences...
<topramen> well it the consequences cant be any worse than it's already been so far
<ign0ramus> topramen, "delete" is not a bash command.  "rm" is.  since it is a directory, you want "rm -rf"
<topramen> ok
<Mamarok> topramen: be carefull with that command though! Never use it unless you are 100% sure
<topramen> to be on the safe side how would exactly type the command in the konsole to delete the kde wallet?
<ign0ramus> Mamarok, well, luckily upstream has defaulted 'rm' to '--preserve-root' for noobs :)
<Mamarok> ign0ramus: well, the other day we had a chap who erased his /boot folder...
<ign0ramus> Mamarok, ouch.
<Mamarok> because somebody told him so
<ign0ramus> Mamarok, maybe i'm unsympathetic, but no one should ever just arbitrarily run commands when they don't know what they mean
<ign0ramus> Mamarok, does suck for that guy, though
<DaskreeCH> furu: Do you have subpixel hinting on?
<ign0ramus> Mamarok, it's the equivalent of telling someone running windows to 'delete system32'.
<Mamarok> ign0ramus: well, I had the same reaction, but some kids thik it's a joke to do amongst eachother as it seems, find a noob and ruin his system
<furu> daskreech no i dont know where to check if i even have
<Mamarok> since they can't build efficient viruses
<furu> but i did google it and it seems like there might be a problem with the opensource driver for this ati card
<ign0ramus> Mamarok, even lower than script kiddies ಠ_ಠ
<Mamarok> ign0ramus: :)
<DaskreeCH> furu: System settings -> Appearanace ->Fonts
<ign0ramus> Mamarok, but now we have kid gloves for everything... 'dontzap' is enabled in xorg, and 'rm' now has '--preserve-root' by default
<Mamarok> good
<ign0ramus> Mamarok, in my day, you could hose an entire install with a few characters in a terminal, and we liked it that way! :P
<ign0ramus> Mamarok, </sarcasm>
<furu> I dont have something called subpixel under fonts... just anti allaising and dpi
<furu> sorry
<furu> daskreech found it
<ign0ramus> furu, click the 'configure' button
<Dragnslcr> ign0ramus- back in my day, it was more fun to hose a system in creative ways, like fork bombs
<ign0ramus> Dragnslcr, haha! while fun to conceive, why would anyone unknowingly put a string of characters like that into a terminal?
<Dragnslcr> The real question is, why would someone unknowingly write a fork bomb and then run it on their own system
<Dragnslcr> s/someone/I/
<ign0ramus> Dragnslcr, really.  but do forkbombs actually break the install, or just lock up your session?
<Dragnslcr> And s/their/my/
<diernosaj> Can someone help me keep my resolution settings after reboots?
<Dragnslcr> ign0ramus- it can bring down the entire system, since you can't even start a root shell to kill the bomb
<diernosaj> it goes back to the highest setting available 1024x768 after I have it set at native 1680x1050 with alot of options above that
<delight> hi there ... i got problems with javafx (jnlp + "applet") since jaunty  ... can someone try starting an javafx programm on jaunty ? http://javafx.com/docs/articles/controls/
<delight> just to see if that problem is common for others too .. using sun-jdk6 on 64 jaunty
<dpreacher> hello everyone, how are you doing?
<ign0ramus> delight, everything seemed to work ok here, but i quit when it wanted to install javafx and make me accept an agreement... does your issue occur after that step?
<delight> ign0ramus: yes
<delight> its on startup time
<ign0ramus> delight, can't help you then, i'm afraid. i'm not going to install that.  maybe someone else can help.
<delight> well that would have been just a simple javafx program demonstrating the new ui-controls ... on intrepid everything worked fine :-(
<diernosaj> Everytime I reboot I lose my resolution settings, can somebody help me fix that
<delight> ign0ramus: its all good .. thnx for your help ... (even if its not really installing but i'm not into forcing or explaing that into deep right now) thnx a lot for the try
<topramen> <ign0ramus>...what command do I type in the konsole to see if I deleted kde wallet correctly?
<delight> topramen: just make sure .kde/share/apps/kwallet/kdewallet.kwl
<delight> is deleted
<delight> then your walled is lost
<delight> wallet
<topramen> kool...it says no such file in the directory
<delight> sounds good
<DaskreeCH> ign0ramus: how do I check my drivers ?
<delight> topramen: well thats the default wallet ... unless you created one with a custom name thats all there is ... if you want to make really sure you can look for .kwl files in that folder
<ign0ramus> DaskreeCH, lsmod .  what nvidia card do you have?
<ign0ramus> DaskreeCH, also, in Kmenu > Hardware Drivers , does it list any proprietary drivers?
<topramen> ok will do...hold on
<dpreacher> i installed b43 firmware of broadcom using fwcutter and restarted networking services but sudo iwlist scan still says no scan results, can anyone tell me what's the exact iwconfig command with params to just set the SSID and keep most settings at default or auto. thank you
<DaskreeCH>  product: NV34 [GeForce FX 5200]
<DaskreeCH> ign0ramus: hardware drivers segfaults
<ign0ramus> DaskreeCH, it looks like you should be using either "nvidia-glx-96" or "nvidia-glx-173"... do you have either
<DaskreeCH> Seems I have 173
<ign0ramus> DaskreeCH, and it's not working for you?
<DaskreeCH> Seems not
<DaskreeCH> what do I have to modprobe to load it?
<ign0ramus> DaskreeCH, i would imagine "modprobe <name_of_module>"
<ign0ramus> DaskreeCH, what happens when you run "nvidia-xconfig" ?
<DaskreeCH> it modifies something I guess
<DaskreeCH> Doesn't throw any errors
<ign0ramus> DaskreeCH, i suppose you could try uninstalling the 173 and trying the 96, which also purports to support your card
<DaskreeCH> ok
<jseabold> Hey, does anyone know how to edit ~/.bashrc to add two paths?  I currently have export PYTHONPATH=/path/to first and on the next line export PYTHONPATH=/path/to/second and only the second shows up in my pythonpath
<ign0ramus> jseabold, can you add the second location separated by a semicolon?
<ign0ramus> *colon
<jseabold> ign0ramus: hmm, I will try to colon
<ign0ramus> jseabold, eg, 'export PYTHONPATH=/usr/share/python:/usr/bin/python'
<jseabold> ign0ramus: yeah, I'm going to try it
<sky__> where can I find the device modules for inspiron 1721 broadcom bluetooth
<ign0ramus> jseabold, not sure if that works, but it seems to follow traditional syntax
<jseabold> ign0ramus: yeah I've seen similar elsewhere.  I was wondering what the syntax was, and I think you might be right
<jseabold> ign0ramus: anyway to reload bashrc without restarting x?
<ign0ramus> jseabold, honestly, a shot in the dark, but it sounds like it could work.
<ign0ramus> jseabold, not that i'm aware of :(
<ubuntu_> just a test
<ign0ramus> ubuntu_, you have succeded
<ubuntu_> thank you
<ign0ramus> ubuntu_, yw :P
<jseabold> ign0ramus: that worked!  you can also reload bashrc by typing 'source ~/.bashrc'
<ign0ramus> jseabold, cool. now we both learned something :P
<togetic> if any of you are feeling generous, here's my current situation still:
<togetic> http://pastebin.com/f4078070e
<ign0ramus> togetic, wow... you've been battling this one forever :/
<togetic> on and off
<ign0ramus> togetic, what nvidia card do you have?
<togetic> dunno
<togetic> nvidia geforce 5600 or something like that
<ign0ramus> togetic, have you tried "nvidia-glx-173" ?
<rubik> anyone here knows how to zoom java text ? everything else zooms when using ctrl + in firefox except the java text. same behavior in windows ie/firefox
<togetic> ign0ramus: the proper one is 96
<togetic> and yeah, i have installed everything to do with nvidia-glx-96
<ign0ramus> togetic, and i assume you ran "nvidia-xconfig"
<togetic> it's a geforce mx 440
<togetic> ign0ramus: several times
<ign0ramus> togetic, have you seen this: http://preview.tinyurl.com/lzpeeq
<ign0ramus> togetic, google cache + tinyurl, because most of ubuntu's web sites are currently down
<togetic> the xorg log file says it fails to load the nvidia kernel module, so it isn't properly setup. that's the problem, er.. one of them
<togetic> the main one right now
<ign0ramus> togetic, have you tried manually loading the module?
<togetic> ign0ramus: no
<ign0ramus> togetic, that would be a place to start, as well as seeing if there are any conflicting modules that may also be loaded
<fg56xfd> How can i stop the KNotifier thing from displaying a box every time i delete a file?
<ign0ramus> fg56xfd, system tray settings > uncheck notify "file transfers" (?)
<fg56xfd> ign0ramus: I dont see anything remotely similar to that in system tray settings.
<fg56xfd> ign0ramus: Only a box where i can hide/show icons.
<ign0ramus> fg56xfd, i'm using kde 4.2.90... maybe it's different for you. let me get a screenshot
<fg56xfd> Are you asking me for a screenshot?
<ign0ramus> fg56xfd, http://imgur.com/Zawq6.png
<fg56xfd> I dont have anything about Information in mine.
<ign0ramus> fg56xfd, i may not be in 4.2.4 or whatever version you're using; i'm not too sure
<fg56xfd> How often do these update? (i.e, how long before 4.2.4 would go to 4.2.9?
<ign0ramus> fg56xfd, in this case, you have to add a repo to get kde 4.3beta (aka 4.2.90), but this is not yet supported
<fg56xfd> How would I go about that?
<ign0ramus> fg56xfd, although in my case, it works very well (better than 4.2.4, imho). but that is just my singular experience
<ign0ramus> fg56xfd, http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.2.90
<fg56xfd> Thank you.
<ign0ramus> fg56xfd, np.  just remember that this version *is not yet supported*
<Xnet0> ign0ramus: Does the 9.04 download on the Kubuntu front page use Kde 4.0?
<ign0ramus> Xnet0, i belive it ships with 4.2.2
<Xnet0> ign0ramus: alright thanks, just wondering what exact version i am using. :)
<ign0ramus> Xnet0, open dolphin/konqueror, whatever.  go to Help > About KDE
<ign0ramus> Xnet0, your version will be listed there
<Xnet0> ign0ramus: Alright thanks. WIll do.
<ign0ramus> Xnet0, np :)
<ka> What's the konsole command to report a bug in kubuntu?
<Peace-> apport
<xp-killer> i install the lates flash plugign but konqueror still not reading the streaming videos.what should i do?
<ka> Peace: apport? "bash: apport: command not found
<ugur> hi all i cannot open www.ubuntuforums.org site is there a problem?
<Mamarok> ugur: try kubuntuforums.net, that should work
<fixl> is it just me or does KDE not redraw the windows propperly?
<ugur> yes it works but i need to look to a thread in ubuntuforums
<ugur> thanks anyway
<Mamarok> ugur: you are welcome :)
<Dragnslcr> ugur- yeah, looks like it's down
<Mamarok> ugur: just be patient, they are working on the servers to make it available soon again
<ugur> ok
<Mamarok> ugur: anyway, if it is a kubuntu related question, you can find it in kubuntuforums.net eventually
<ugur> fixl do you mean your desktop is slow and sluggish?
<DaskreeCH> You can report bugs from the command line?
<ugur> it is related to a specific thread called jaunty intel performance guide
<fixl> yeah slow and sluggish would be appropriate
<ugur> is your graphics chipset is intel ?
<ugur> integrated one?
<fixl> its an ati x1300 iirc
<fixl> i'm on a Thinkpad T60
<ugur> i am usint r61i but with intel graphics chipset
<fixl> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc M52 [Mobility Radeon X1300]
<ugur> i was experiencing similar problems and manually installing 2.6.30 kernel helped but it is not adviced and take it to your own responsibility
<ugur> it may or may not help
<fixl> no i wont touch the kernel stuff for now
<ugur> not official
<fixl> i need a working system till i finish my bachelor thesis :D
<ugur> i think you can run many kernels side by side
<ugur> you can have i mean
<fixl> hm true ... forgot about that
<ugur> and you can select one in the grub menu
<fixl> i was just wondering if there is a "quick fix" or "easy workaround"
<ugur> as far as i know 2.6.30 kernel includes some fixes for some graphics problems mainly for intel chipsets
<fixl> http://i42.tinypic.com/73h6aa.jpg <-- thats what i mean
<ugur> you might take a look on this thread http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130582&highlight=intel once the site is up again
<ugur> yes i was experiencing a similar problem before
<ugur> in dolphin
<fixl> thank god google caches EVERYTHING :D
<ugur> i performed optimal solution there and it worked but it may differ for your case i dont guarantee
<fixl> yep
<delight> j ##javafx
<Mamarok> delight: you forgot the /
<delight> Mamarok: :-D
<delight> ;)
<ugur> fixl - also if you are experiencing a memory leakage with okular it may be the same problem
<ugur> because taking optimal configuration step helped also fix that bug for me
<fixl> it happenes in every application
<fixl> ocular was just the one i made the screenshot of
<ugur> after some time using okular press ctrl-esc opening system activity window and check the memory usage of okular
<ugur> i remember sawing numbers like 300MBs :)
<fixl> ok
<fixl> i'll keep that in mind
<ugur> also check the memory print for xorg
<ugur> either of them
<topramen> is anyone familiar with global hooks which are mainly found in windows?
<topramen> reason asking is because I saw them on the linux software as well....and from my experience it's spyware that records keystrokes,mouse movements,websites, etc
<tonii> topramen: I have no prior knowledge to it, but I'd guess it's a common function that allows software (malicious or otherwise) to tap into keyboard/mouse
<topramen> ok....thanks <tonii>
<dpreacher> can someone help me setup b43 firmware for my broadcom wifi? i got the firmware using fwcutter. i rebooted the machine but i still am not able to scan and detect my wifi router
<dpreacher> thank you in advance
<BluesKaj> dpreacher, i recommend you install Wicd as your network manager , it'll detect your wificard etc
<dpreacher> let me give that a try...but i was hoping the terminal tools would help...anyways later on i would have to learn all the ways. will see if wicd helps
<davidjheinrich> can anyone tell me how safe it is to use apt-build to optimize programs / dependencies?
<dpreacher> BluesKaj is the plasma-widget-network-manager required...wicd seems to be having some issues with that. wicd would remove network-manager on which that plasma pkg depends
<BluesKaj> wicd replaces the widget , but if you're concerned you can always remove it with widget manager
<dpreacher> so wicd provides its own widget...
<dpreacher> or atleast some notification icon
<BluesKaj> the widget network management that is, dpreacher
<dpreacher> i see
<BluesKaj> yes , you can move into the panel from the kicker/internet apps
<dpreacher> what repo is wgetpaste in?
<BluesKaj> wgetpaste ?...hmmwget is in the regular jaunty universe repos i think
<dpreacher> wgetpaste the tool to submit output of commands like dmesg directly to pastebin servers
<dpreacher> its not wget
<Zeromus> I keep having this problem where I try to copy a large file from one computer to another
<Zeromus> and it stops and slows down around 80 mb copied
<Zeromus> until it stops at 80.  No files will copy anymore
<Zeromus> I'm using an old version of KDE
<Zeromus> KDE version 3.5.6
<Zeromus> it's when I'm copying over to a samba share
<Zeromus> anyone with any ideas?  I've searched and search but so far can't find anything.
<jdag> can anyone help me so i can watch youtube,i've tried flash but nothing works. Please help
<jdag> can anyone help??
<kerim> Aranızda TÜRK  var mı?
<kerim> How can install media codecs for kubuntu?
<Zeromus> kerim install vlc
<Zeromus> any other codecs you have to look for individually.
<DaskreeCH> kerim: enable multiverse and install libxine1-ffmpeg
<kerim> ok thanks
<kerim> Do you know Turkish Forum for KUBUNTU?
<Zeromus> no
<Zeromus> sorry
<kerim> No problem thanks...
<BluesKaj> !tk
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tk
<BluesKaj> !tr
<ubottu> Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<BluesKaj> !medibuntu | kerim
<ubottu> kerim: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<davidjheinrich> can anyone help me with math atlas??
<ZeiP> Hi. I have the latest Kubuntu (9.04). I installed Firefox, set it up as the default browser and am using Prism to use Gmail. Other apps (the KDE ones) open links in Firefox just fine, but Prism opens links either in it's own window (which means that afterwards I need to re-launch Prism to get back to Gmail), or another Prism-like (no toolbars etc.) windows. How can I get Prism open links to Firefox?
<_hubar_> ZeiP: I doubt it.
<_hubar_> ZeiP: I think prism uses its own firefox process.
<ZeiP> _hubar_, in Gnome it works fine.
<ZeiP> (At least vanilla Ubuntu.)
<ka> How do I repport bugs in kubuntu? Peace said apport, but I can't understand what I should do with "apport"
<_hubar_> ZeiP: really? damn I better shut up then sorry for the misinformation. :)
<ZeiP> _hubar_, np, it's nice to have at least some answer :)
<BluesKaj> ZeiP, i think prism sites have to be "prism-enabled " , so if you click on a un-enabled site link , nothing will happen
<_hubar_> BluesKaj: I tried medibuntu but get this  GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net jaunty Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 632D16BB0C713DA6
<_hubar_> err I mean this: http://pastebin.com/d543d5edd
<ZeiP> BluesKaj, I'm currently using Prism for Gmail quite successfully. The problem is that any links (for example a link to a Slashdot story in the RSS ticker) opens in the Prism window itself, which means that after I've finished with the Slashdot story I have to close Prism and open it again in order to get back to Gmail (as there is no navigation). When clicking a Slashdot link it should open in my existing Firefox process...
<ugur> selam kerim kpackagekit ten kubuntu-restricted-extras paketini kurduğunda video ve müzikleri açar hale gelirsin
<passwd> clear
<borden> ka: first install "kdelibs5-dbg" package if u haven't already which is used by many applications system wide and then u can report bugs at the crash time with useful debugging symbols
<pronoy> clear
<BluesKaj> _hubar_, http://consult.wikidot.com/linux#medibuntu
<pronoy> is there a way for not showing the available ntfs drives in the sidebar of dolphin ?
<BluesKaj> pronoy, right click on Volume ntfs and choose" hide"
<brian__> hey  i did the update to kde4 but when i check the terminal says im running 3.5.10  any idea
<brian__> but i can download plasmids
<ka> borden: hm. no luck installing kdelibs-dbg
<ka> kdelibs5-dbg: Depends on: libqt4-dbg (>= 4.4.3) but can't be installed
<brian__> i think i am running kde4 but i dont know how to find out
<ka> I have kde 4.2.4
<ka> brian__: When you log in did you choose kde4 as session.
<ka> log=logged
<brian__> it wasnt there it just said kde
<BluesKaj> open konq and click on help/about kde
<brian__> kde-config --version | grep KDE
<brian__> sorry it said kde4.2.4
<brian__> but when i run the command in the terminal to see what version i have it says 3.5.10
<brian__> and in sessions screenn it doesnt say kde4 it says kde
<mib486> hi im installing linux in expert mode, which kernel should i install?
<mib486> generic? image generic or image 2.6.28-11 generic?
<mib486> heyo?
<BluesKaj> mib486, yer the expert :) why ask us peons ?
<mib486> -_- im not an expert at all but i had to install it that way in order to be able to pick which boot loader i need... cuz grub doesnt work, have to choose lilo, satisfied?
<pronoy> how do i make dolphin not show some unmounted ntfs drives on its left panel ???
<BluesKaj> i thought the latest kernel was 2.6.30
<ktmini> hi sorry folks but im in a hurry, my connection won't last long
<pronoy> how do i make dolphin not show some unmounted ntfs drives on its left panel ???
<BluesKaj> pronoy, right click on the drives . choose hide
<ktmini> how can i share an internet connection (hotspot wifi) from a kubuntu machine to a ubuntu one (by ethernet)? please answer :s
<dwidmann> mib486: they should all refer to the same kernel
<pronoy> BluesKaj: will it automatically do it in case of every restart ?
<dwidmann> BluesKaj: it is, I've been running 2.6.30 for a couple weeks now at least
<BluesKaj> same here dwidmann
<BluesKaj> pronoy, not sure i ssume it will
<BluesKaj> assume
<pronoy> ok thanks
<pronoy> oh btw is amarok2 in the repo for intrepid ?!?!
<pronoy> !amarok2
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about amarok2
<_hubar_> dwidmann: jaunty has only mainline kernel build for 2.6.30 now right?
<pronoy> !amarok
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about amarok
<dwidmann> _hubar_: eh? (I just grabbed the source from upstream)
<pronoy> is amarok2 in the repo for intrepid ?!?!
<BluesKaj> mib486, what choices do the kernels give or can find any bootloader options ?
<_hubar_> dwidmann: oh, I thought you were using the ubuntu mainline kernel build.
<dwidmann> pronoy: it's in the kubuntu-experimental ppa probably?
<pronoy> dwidmann but its stable right ?
<dwidmann> pronoy: yeah
<ktmini> somebody? please
<dwidmann> pronoy: hmm, I was probably wrong, probably kubuntu-members-kde4 ppa
<bosek> hi all
<bosek> need help
<dwidmann> pronoy: which seems to have 2.0.1
<dwidmann> pronoy: (jaunty has 2.1.1)
<pronoy> dwidmann so how to get it on intrepid ?
<pronoy> dwidmann another repo ?
<ugur> ktmini i think there is no easy way to do that you have to play with route tables
<as> hi
<ricky_1966> buona sera a tutti
<ricky_1966> mi capita yba cosa strana se guardo la tv o scarico un filmato avi, mpeg e altri tipi e lo guardo vedo tutti i colori sfalsati
<ricky_1966> sapreste mica dirmi la libreria che si occupa della visualizzazione dei filmati a occhio è quella che da problemi
<tinka> hey
<tinka> hello
<tinka> i am a monkey
<topramen>  is anyone familiar with the DBAN NUKE WIPE CLEAN...INSTALLATION PART OF IT?<<<
<Zengol> Could someone help me install the updated drivers for ALSA.
<Zengol> Or walk me through it if possible.
<slarn> huzzah
<slarn> I have an existing windows xp installation on one of my harddrives, and have just installed ubuntu to another harddrive. grub did not install itself to my windows harddrive (c), and my comp just auto boots to windows. How do i install grub to my windows drive so that I can dual boot?
<Zengol> Can someone tell me how to re-install ALSA?
<propolis> hey
<BluesKaj> Zengol, sudo aptitude install alsa-utils
<Zengol> No packages will be installed upgraded or removed.
<capth> Hiiiiii
<Zengol> I tried to do an update to ALSA and now it says i have no soundcard available.
<BluesKaj> Zengol, which soundcard do you have?
<capth> Brought To You By #R&A_WareZ =- *
<Zengol> HDA Intel.
<Zengol> Intel Corporation 82801G
<BluesKaj> !intelhda | Zengol
<ubottu> Zengol: For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<Jonas_T400> hi, I have a problem with my CD/DVD-Drive. In Dolphin CDROM0 is shown, but when i put a CD in, and navigate to the cd-Drive nothing seems to be on the CD. Can anybody tell me how to test wheather the system knows the CD-Drive. The laptop is a Thinkpad T400.
<Zengol> Nothing works on that page.
<Zengol> Says i pretty much dont have a sound card os teh drivers at all for ALSA.
<BluesKaj> sorry Zengol , that's the extent of my knowledge on intelhda's
<Zengol> Lol, thanks anyway.
<Jonas_T400> Jonas: no idea to my quesiton? How can i test the cd-Drive?
<BluesKaj> there are lot of probs with intel media , lately
<capth> yes Blueskaj is right
<Peppinho> hi guys, can you help me about wine? I'm can't get pop-up under wine
<Peppinho> what pachet have I to install?
<cecilie> Hi, when downloading the ati driver from amd.com... do i download the x org file or the xfree86 im using kubuntu 9.04
<BluesKaj> cecilie, look in the package manager for the driver for your ati card , best to install that one
<mubu> Hey guys, Im having trouble connecting to a cisco vpn with ubuntu 9.04. Everytime i try to connect with the network manager it fails. Is there any way I can see an output or log somewhere so I can see exactly what fails? Thanks
<capth> hello
<capth> i can not start my kdebluetooth4
<capth> howto start kdebluetoth4
<capth> ??
<davhere> what would make my browsers crash?
<Kira_Light> davhere: run it in windows?
<davhere> one minute i'm caring for baby atm
 * n3il eats crayons.
<AndorinKato> My friend just did a fresh Jaunty install and it won't read her wireless card, which is a D-link wda 1320... her PC is a Dell Dimension 4600... lots of forum posts online say that this card works great, but she says it doesn't. Any ideas?
<Serpardum> What is a good/prefered/best graphic program for kubuntu?  I dont' seem to have anything I can modify pictures with but openoffice which doesn't do what I need
<Unksi> Serpardum: gimp=
<Unksi> ?
<Dragnslcr> Krita is pretty good, too. Probably simpler than Gimp
<AndorinKato> The list of supported wireless cards has her card on there listed as working out of the box, so I imagine it's either some obscure or obvious setting that needs to be adjusted.
<AndorinKato> I'd help but I don't have KDE experience.
<Serpardum> gimp, thanks.
<Serpardum> another question: when I go to explore one of my mounts (/dev/sdb1) I am asked for my password.  How do I give myself the rights,  to the /dev/sdb1 file or to the mount file?
<AndorinKato> Serpardum: Have you tried changing the read permissions for /dev/sbd1?
<AndorinKato> Anyone?
<Serpardum> it's brw-brw---- root disk  but I'm a member of hte group disk
<Serpardum> jim@jim-kubuntu:~$ sudo adduser jim disk
<Serpardum> The user `jim' is already a member of `disk'.
<Serpardum> jim@jim-kubuntu:~$
<Serpardum> and the /media/HP_PAVILION is root root drwxrwxrwx  so shoudl be public,.
<Serpardum> my understanding anyway. maybe I'm wrong on that
<Serpardum> root, owner, grop
<Serpardum> oh.  that's why
<Serpardum> I should change the group on the medias to disk
<AndorinKato> Anyone...?
<AndorinKato> Guys, I need help, can someone please offer assistance?
<Serpardum> AndorinKato: My son had the same problem, I told him to go to network and select the wireless router to connect to and it worked
<Serpardum> did they go to select the wireless router?
<Serpardum> his was linksys wireless, but you have to remember to select a router ^^
<AndorinKato> She says that the system is not detecting her wireless card, so I don't think it could detect a router.
<Serpardum> how does she know it's not detecting her wireless card?
<AndorinKato> Because Network Management is not giving her the option to configure her wireless.
<Serpardum> I forget the command to display te devices.  hmm
<AndorinKato> It'd help if I knew how to manage hardware in Linux. There doesn't seem to be anything like Windows' Device Manager.
<Serpardum> it's a konsole comamnd to dispaly it
<Serpardum> *display
<Serpardum> to display devices.  someone told me the other day when tryign to get my son's card to work, but I forget it :/
<Serpardum> let me try to google
<AndorinKato> Ok
<Serpardum> ifconfig is one
<Serpardum> if it shows up there it's definately found
<davidjheinrich> how do I make a process use all 4 CPU's? (i.e., I have a "refocus-it" command-line program)
<Serpardum> there's one before that though (to see the card itself)
<Serpardum> ifconfig show anything AndorinKato ?
<AndorinKato> One sec
<drbobb> hello, can anyone tell me what happened to the kde clipboard applet in kde4
<Serpardum> I have it.
<Serpardum> so what do you  mean "what happened to it"?
<drbobb> Serpardum: I can't find it anymore
<AndorinKato> Is she supposed to have a wlan0 section?
<AndorinKato> I do, but she doesn't.
<Serpardum> you have the widget open?
<drbobb> it's gone from my systray
<Serpardum> ot sure drbobb, it's running in my systray
<AndorinKato> She only has results for eth0 and lo.
<Serpardum> try running klipper from command line
<Serpardum> okay, what does eth0 report?
<Serpardum> is there a hard ware address or is it loopback?
<AndorinKato> I'm rather certain that eth0 is for a wired ethernet connection. Neither of us know how to tell what it "supports."
<Serpardum> lo = loopback
<Serpardum> if you see eth0 and you see HWaddr it sees your card
<Serpardum> the hardware address is gotten from the physical card itself
<drbobb> Serpardum: thanks, that worked. I couldn't find it in the menus, and I forgot the name of the executable
<Serpardum> so you need to configure it
<AndorinKato> Right, but all this is for the ethernet card, isn't it?
<Serpardum> oh she has another card too?
<Serpardum> well, yeah
<Serpardum> if she has eth0 and not eth1 and 1 hardwired and one wireless ifconfig doesn't see it
<AndorinKato> As I explained in my original message, her system is not detecting her wireless card.
<Serpardum> have you tried to download the driver and install it?
<Serpardum> My guess is she added the network card after she already had linux installed, right?
<AndorinKato> She can't. She doesn't have an ethernet cord to hook up her PC. Plus her card is supposed to work out of the box with Ubuntu.
<AndorinKato> No, she only just installed Kubuntu today.
<Serpardum> strange
<Serpardum> I dunno
<Serpardum> My only suggestion would be for her to try installing the driver manualy
<Serpardum> download it off another machine, put it on thumb drive/cd/etc..
<Serpardum> then install it
<Serpardum> try googling for problems also
<CPrgmSwR2> How do I put in a request to update eclipse?
<CPrgmSwR2> How do I put in a request to update eclipse in the kubuntu repository?
<AndorinKato> Ok, thx
<AndorinKato> I'll have her download it and install it and see if that does it.
<AndorinKato> I find it odd because my Ubuntu install worked with wireless immediately, but I'm using GNOME.
<Matisse> hi
<rob> hi
<Matisse> Can I change the possible actions with plugged in media?
<Matisse> I dont want to "download pictures with digicam" from my usb-sticks....
#kubuntu 2010-06-28
<Torch> amichair: one is a plasmoid, the other an application to live in the systray
<amichair> Torch: does the plasmoid work with hidden ssids? (I know the -kde doesn't)
<amichair> will the app be deprecated by the plasmoid upstream?
<vbgunz> is KDE 4.5 RC located at ppa:kubuntu-ppa/beta OR will the RCs get another ppa?
<Riddell> vbgunz: it'll be in that beta PPA, not sure of the current state
<vbgunz> I sort of trust the RCs and considering 90% of the focus is on stability Im tempted to try it out
<vbgunz> kdebase-bin is at 4:4.4.90-0ubuntu1~lucid1~ppa1
<vbgunz> not sure if you can tell if its a beta or rc
<daniel_> hi how can I update from Kubuntu 10.04LTS to Kubuntu 10.10?
<daniel_> i would lke to not download the .iso.
<daniel_> like***
<Typos_King> hehhe
<Typos_King> the update may not go as smooth though
<daniel_> thats ok with me
<Typos_King> you can always do a -> sudo apt-get distro-upgrade;
<daniel_> through the konsole?
<Typos_King> yes
<daniel_> i am still learning kubuntu and linux in general. I switched to linux 2 years ago as my main os.
<Dragnslcr> dist-upgrade doesn't upgrade your system to a new release
<amichair> I don't think apt-get dist-upgrade does distro upgrades anymore (it used to)
<amichair> there's 'update-manager -d' though
<daniel_> so what is the new command for kubuntu?
<Dragnslcr> If there even is an alpha of 10.10 yet, you can get support for it in #ubuntu+1
<daniel_> there is an alpha 1 right now.
<Scunizi> in the last 6 years I don't remember dist-upgrade doing release upgrades.. only software version upgrades ie packages within the currently running system and only if there were available through normal repository sources.
<Scunizi> *there=they
<poet> apt-get dist-upgrade is a well-known mis-named command, and the aptitude has changed its name into full-upgrgade.
<poet> In ubuntu we should use do-release-upgrade to do the release upgrade.
<ner0x> Is there a place I can put the source .deb files and dpkg will recognize them?
<DarthFrog> ner0x:  It doesn't matter where you put them.  "sudo dpkg -i <debfile>" will install them.  Otherwise, have a look at /var/cache/apt/archives.
<ner0x> DarthFrog: It attempts to download a firmware file and I do not have internet to that machine.
<Guest79137> hey
<wes> hello all
<wes> anyone still up?
<Vegeta> me
<wes> Im looking for a little help with pyshell
<Vegeta> i cant help
<wes> aight, thanks anyways
<SandGorgon> does anybody know how I can get BCI (font hinting compiler) enabled in Kubuntu 10.04 ? doe I need to patch and recompile ?
<Cay> Has anyone in here successfully gotten twinview to work with a laptop on 10.04?
 * bono waves hello
<bono> hello
<Cay> hiya
<Cay> you wouldn't by chance have gotten twinview to work with nvidia and 10.04 have you? :P
<bono> no
<moetunes> isn't there a gui thing for setting twinview on nvidia cards?
<moetunes> Cay: http://http.download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86/1.0-8178/README/appendix-g.html - for setting twinview
<bono> <moetunes> Cay: http://http.download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86/1.0-8178/README/appendix-g.html - for setting twinview
<Cay> bono, I've tried that, no luck
<Cay> it seems as though it will detect one monitor or the other (the laptop LCD or the HDMI connected LCD) but not both at the same time :(
<Cay> but thanks man
<cuco> i just installed kubuntu and checked the encrypt home dir option. how do i enable or disable it?
<cuco> i want to move my /home/ dir to another partition and I want to know how to do this
<ArGGu^^> cuco I dont know about the encryption, but to mount /home to another partition you must edit the /etc/fstab file.
<cuco> ArGGu^^: yes. i know how to do this, but i don't know if i will break the system, since it expectes an encrypted dir, or how to re-enable the encryption
<ArGGu^^> cuco I dont think that fstab has anything to do with the encryption so it should be safe to edit it.
<ArGGu^^> * I think
<ArGGu^^> wait I think or I dont think xD
<ArGGu^^> Well anyway it should be safe to edit it. That is what I think.
<ArGGu^^> cuco but It is good thing to backup everything from your encrypted /home
<cuco> also important to understand how the ecryption stuff works
<veronesa> ciao
<veronesa> hi
<veronesa> welcome
<veronesa> :)
<veronesa> hei
<veronesa> hi
<veronesa> hi
<veronesa> hi
<FloodBotK3> veronesa: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<simion314> hi, if xorg crashes, is it writes any data in some logs? /var/log/Xorg.0.log has only startup info, i want to find what triggers the crashes  because are very random and happen only in KDE
<apparle> simion314: I think there is an old Xorg log also, which might have data of the previous crash. Check for yourself
<simion314> apparle: the Xorg.-.log.old contains only startup info also, maybe it crashed so hard that it had no chance to write something
<simion314> it happened when pressing keys, when switching desktops or ctrl tab in firefox
<apparle> simion314: maybe,
<apparle> simion314: try to reporduce it exactly
<apparle> simion314: is your gfx card capable enough to render all effects, do you have correct drivers
<simion314> apparle: it works perfectly under gnome, and i use open source drivers for ATI, it is imposible to make it happen, i tried to reproduce it
<apparle> simion314: which card
<simion314> i am thinking to try disabling KMS or upgrading my xorg to the newest version
<simion314> apparle: 01:05.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RC410 [Radeon Xpress 200M]
<apparle> simion314: I also have RC410 :P although I have Radeon Xpress 200
<simion314> i am thinking that is not related with video, it always happened when pressing CTrl+F1-F4 or ctrl+tab
<simion314> apparle: do you have KMS enabled?
<apparle> simion314: I always run it with KMS disabled, I don't get graphics at all if I don't disable the effects
<simion314> apparle: i will try it disabling KMS, just it is hard to understend how to corectly edit grub
<apparle> simion314: do you want to disable it permanantly or just for one boot
<ionut> hi, does any of you knows how can i install some effects for compiz??
<simion314> i know how to do it for one boot,
<simion314> just that now grub is configured diffrently and at every kernel install the menu is regenerated
<apparle> simion314: what do you add ? "radeon.modeset=0"?
<simion314> apparle: does your laptop resume from sleep?
<simion314> i add nomodeset
<apparle> simion314: its a desktop and it doesn't
<apparle> simion314: don't do that, just disable the KMS for graphics
<simion314> apparle: same here, tried the new xorg 1.8 in arch with KMS enabled and nothing, i think it will never happen
<simion314> 2nomodeset does more then radeon.modeset=0?
<apparle> simion314: nomodeset means KMS is disabled for everything. but radeon.modeset=0 means only for the radeon driver
<apparle> simion314: for the timebeing lets make it permanant
<apparle> simion314: edit the file "/etc/default/grub"
<simion314> apparle: next..
<apparle> simion314: change the line "GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash"" to "GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash radeon.modeset=0""
<apparle> simion314: basically add radeon.modeset=0 to that variable
<apparle> simion314: then in konsole do sudo update-grub
<simion314> thx
<apparle> simion314: check my launchpad profile, I'm subscribed to some bugs you might be interested in
<ionut> hi, does any of you knows how can i install some effects for compiz??
<apparle> ionut: on kubuntu?
<simion314> apparle: is the clock plasmoid in the bar looking ok on your KDE, mine is cut,is missing some parts from the edges and only in kubuntu, in arch with kde it looks fine on the same laptop
<apparle> simion314: I'm on vacation so I can't confirm
<simion314> ok, thx for all
<ionut> apparle: on ubuntu
<apparle> !info compizconfig-settings-manager | ionut
<ubottu> ionut: compizconfig-settings-manager (source: compizconfig-settings-manager): Compiz configuration settings manager. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.8.2-0ubuntu1 (lucid), package size 623 kB, installed size 4068 kB
<ionut> apparle: i have installed compiz config but i want some other effects (like the one , the window that burns out when you close it)
<simion314> onuthi
<simion314> ionut: hi
<simion314> you need to install the compiz-plugins-extras and compiz-plugins-unsuported or something like that
<ionut> simion314: hi
<simion314> ionut: i told you above that you must install all plugins packages
<simion314> ionut: from Romania?
<ionut> simion314: yes
<white_mouse> hello
<ionut> simion314: all plugins, i don't know how
<white_mouse> how to fix gtk fonts under kde 4.4.2
<white_mouse> to look better
<white_mouse> or qt fonts under kde
<louis_coke> hi
<slow-motion> hi
<amichair> hey slowmo
<mime2> hello, anyone knows a way to upgrade from jj 9.04 to kk without comiting changes in audio, i mean, dont upgrading it? thnx
<KukuNut> !pin
<ubottu> pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<mimetype> hello, anyone knows a way to upgrade from jj 9.04 to kk without comiting changes in audio, i mean, dont upgrading it? thnx
<amichair> mimetype: ^^ I think the answer above was for you :-)
<mimetype> sorry didnt see it due to connection probs
<amichair> !pin | mimetype
<ubottu> mimetype: pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<mimetype> ok!
<mimetype> so i select only the kde and thats all?
<amichair> mimetype: I never used it myself, but I think you need to pin the specific packages that you don't want to upgrade
<amichair> and everything else gets upgraded normally
<mimetype> thnx, my prob is that i dont want audio disappear when headphone pluged, and in kk once pluged build in speakers are muted
<mimetype> thnx
<amichair> mimetype: is it that way in lucid too?
<mimetype> i dont know
<amichair> it sounds like the kind of thing that should be configurable somewhere...
<mimetype> i think the only version is in jaunty j. 9.04
<mimetype> but others consider it a bug
<mimetype> yeah...
<amichair> I can only guess that you'll have much larger problems trying to hand-pick old versions of stuff in an upgraded distro
<mimetype> yeah, maybe live it that way,
<mimetype> thank u both ppl
<mimetype> i wish u are fine
<mimetype> cya
<geemee> hey folks.. I have a requirement to monitor temperature of a room. I was looking online on ebay and there is cheap USB sensors availible. Anyone have experience of these?
<Ites> someone from maastricht around?
<bazhang> Ites, in #ubuntu-nl
<Ites> thanks
<BluesKaj> hiyas all
<adrianx77> hello guys
<kim> Hello everyone.... I am eager to begin writing documentation for Kubuntu. How do I start?
<aaron_> i'm in need of help anyone available
<amichair> !ask | aaron_
<ubottu> aaron_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<aaron_> can't seem to find out how to access my windows PCs shared folders on Kubuntu
<amichair> kim: try asking in #kubuntu-devel to see where the help is most needed and how to go about doing it... thanks!
<amichair> aaron_: are you using wubi? or dual-boot system? or over network?
<aaron_> home network
<aaron_> so far i have tried smbclient -L MEDIA (media name of my PC )
<aaron_> Connection to MEDIA failed (Error NT_STATUS_UNSUCCESSFUL)
<amichair> aaron_: in dolphin, if you go to smb:/windowsboxname/sharename, what happens?
<aaron_> timeout on server
<amichair> aaron_: also, did you check that it's accessible from another windows box?
<aaron_> i tried ip & name same result
<aaron_> i'm able to view on both PCs on my windows 7 laptop
<aaron_> when i''m on kubuntu it doen't work
<amichair> aaron_: are all boxes configured using the same workgroup name?
<aaron_> don't know how to change on kubuntu but yes all of my windows installs are
<amichair> aaron_: I think it's in /etc/samba/smb.conf
<amichair> aaron_: maybe this will help: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1169149
<aaron_> thank aimchair i'll just give up trying it's not going to work for me linux is too difficult to use
<amichair> aaron_: some parts are, some parts aren't. I moved from windows a couple years ago, and I find the benefits outweigh the drawbacks
<aaron_> it pretty fustrating for me using linux when i just want to do the simplest thing right now access my music library
<amichair> aaron_: actually, if I'm not mistaken, better samba integration out of the box is on the feature list for Kubuntu 10.10
<aaron_> i'll dab into some linux books
<amichair> aaron_: or, wait for someone more knowledgable than myself to come here :-)
<amichair> aaron_: I also had a quirk or two getting sharing with winxp to work, but now it all works well. So there's a way - it's just a matter of finding it :-)
<BluesKaj> aaron_, open the run command , alt+f2 , kdesudo kate /etc/hosts.allow , add a line , portmap then directlunderneath list all the IP  adresses on your network like this, ALL:192.168.x.x
<aaron_> thanks again Amichair i'm going to have to learn linux one way or another since my major is Computer Science
<BluesKaj> aaron_, also install openssh-server
<amichair> BluesKaj: can u explain that one?
<amichair> I remember needing to install samba, smbfs, bind...
<Hazamonzo> Hey folks. I
<aaron_> thanks Blueskaj but what is openssh for ?
<Hazamonzo> Ive been having issues with my ATI drivers but and learned to live with it. I thought i would try to remove and reinstall the drivers again recently. See if that changed anything and it actually did. I got the composition running again and those lovely wobbly windows.
<BluesKaj> amichair, having a ssh connection is beneficial , it gives you access via the cli to other pcs on the network and also if configured properly gui and remote access as well
<Hazamonzo> I restart yesterday and the composition it switched back off and the desktop graphics are running poorly again
<Hazamonzo> how can this happen? And how might i got about debugging the issue?
<BluesKaj> !ssh | amichair
<ubottu> amichair: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<Hazamonzo> So gutted to have it working for 5 minutes then fail again. It just shows me that it IS possible to get this working nicely
<Hazamonzo> The only thing i did that i can think of was enable my desktop over two monitors
<BluesKaj> Hazamonzo, did you try installing a proprietary ati issue driver ?
<amichair> BluesKaj: oh, I know and use ssh... I was wondering how installing it might help accessing a windows share
<Hazamonzo> BluesKaj: I did indeed sir. This is the driver i removed and reinstalled recently
<Hazamonzo> And it did give me great graphics for about 5 minutes :)
<BluesKaj> amichair, I assumed ssh was going to be accessing other linuxboxes , but smbclient accesses windows pcs better than ssh due to that clunky putty app which I found useless on vista and w7
<amichair> oh, ok. aaron_'s problem was accessing a media share on a windows7 box from kubuntu. Any thoughts on how to help him?
<Hazamonzo> BluesKaj: If you are interested this thread pretty much sums up the same problems i have (same card and same problem) http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1436328
<Hazamonzo> This is why i decided to remove and reinstall my dribver just in case it did work. And it did initially
<aaron_> thats my problem
<BluesKaj> amichair, but using the hosts.allow to list the pcs on the network helps your networking clients find the right IP addresses .
<amichair> wow, just found out a cool shortcut - clicking on a window thumbnail on the taskbar makes the window minimize/restore :-)
<amichair> BluesKaj: I got the win name resolution working by installing bind and adding "wins" to the "hosts:" line in /etc/nsswitch.conf. It's worth a shot anyway :-)
<amichair> aaron_: ^^ you can try that
<aaron_> thanks everyone :)
<amichair> aaron_: and make sure in /etc/samba/smb.conf you have workgroup = <the right workgroup name in caps>
<aaron_> check
<amichair> hmmm... that was winbind, not bind
<Tup> hi folks
<Tup> i've got the following problem
<Tup> running ubuntu 10.4 server
<Tup> behind a cable modem
<Tup> the dhclient doesn't use the broadcast address for a DHCPREQUEST but the dhcp-server address directly
<Tup> and the isp dhcp server doesn't allow this ...
<aaron_> tried temp mount & got mount error(12): Cannot allocate memory
<Tup> after some time the dhclient falls back to use the broadcast address and everything is fine ...
<Tup> any ideas ?
<BluesKaj> Hazamonzo, maybe your xorg.conf isn'tsaving the changes and reverts when you reboot. Try this http://www.pastebin.ca/1891158
<amichair> aaron_: u mean u tried smbfs mount? in any case, that error is quite strange
<aaron_> i know
<Hazamonzo> BluesKaj: Okay. 2 minutes
<aaron_> this really sucks oh well i'll keep trying another time thanks for your help guys
<amichair> aaron_: sorry I couldn't be of more help... good luck next time :-)
<BluesKaj> aaron_, I access my windows pcs by using the network option in dolphin, using add network folder , this creates a shortcut to shared windows folders
<aaron_> can you walk me through your settings?
<BluesKaj> ok, open dolphin and choose network
<aaron_> name server folder
<BluesKaj> aaron_, choose add network folder
<aaron_> ok now do i select the obvious Microsoft Windows network drive or other options
<BluesKaj> yes aaron_ depending the OS , for windows the Microsoft Windows network drive is best
<aaron_> can you give me a example of your settings i tried with name Music Server: MEDIA Folder:Music
<mfraz74> Is there way to install Kubuntu onto a computer so that I can give it to someone and they are asked for username etc when they turn it on?
<BluesKaj> now , make sure you do this for each windows pc
<aaron_> my HTPC name is Media share folder name is Music
<DarthFrog> mfraz74: Yes.  It's one of the install options when you first boot the CD.  I think it's labelled OEM or something like that.
<amichair> mfraz74: I think the OEM installer would do that
<mfraz74> is that on the alternate install cd?
<BluesKaj> aaron  I would choose the C drive or the Documents foldere so you can acces everything
<DarthFrog> mfraz74: Sorry, don't know more than what I told you.  I know it's possible but have never done it.
<aaron_> ok folder on my windows pc D:\Music do i enter the same
<amichair> mfraz74: I think both. in the boot menu, search the options (press F6 or f4 or something like that) and look for OEM
<mfraz74> DarthFrog: thanks
<mfraz74> amichair: can i pre-install packages with it?
<DarthFrog> mfraz74: I'm fairly sure that it only does a generic install.
<mfraz74> ok
<BluesKaj> aaron_,D:/Music , not sure i just use my windows C
<adilalpman> hi all
<mfraz74> just thought it would be nice to be able to have things like digikam, firefox etc already set up
<adilalpman> is kubuntu 10.10's default sound base is pulse or alternatively we can use it?
<aaron_> for server do i type name MEDIA or IP
<adilalpman> i am talking about maverick alpha
<amichair> mfraz74: yes, you basically enter a session as oem user, customize the system to your liking (including installing packages or anything else), and when you're done there's a command you run that finalizes the installation. on the next reboot, the user gets the customized system with a customized installer - this is useful for creating custom install images, etc.
<Martiini> Does anyone know  ... who maintain kpackagekit ... it still does not work
<BluesKaj> aaron_, IP
<mfraz74> amichair: thanks for that, will have to give that a go :)
<amichair> mfraz74: found it - https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuOEMInstaller
<aaron_> i tired Unable to connect to server. lol this is rich linux hates me
<BluesKaj> aaron_, use the pc name as it appears on your windows login
<aaron_> same error msg
<BluesKaj> aaron_, list what you entered, pls
<adilalpman> can anybody answer me?
<BluesKaj> adilalpman, try in #ubuntu+1 , it's the maverick chat
<adilalpman> hýmmm
<adilalpman> ok blues
<adilalpman> thnx
<BluesKaj> aaron_, do you still want help , if so maybe some one else can ...I have stauff to do ..I"ll be back later
<aaron_> i gave up
<aaron_> for now atleast
<mfraz74> amichair: thanks for that link, will have to take a look
<amichair> mfraz74: it's not entirely up to date, but I hope you'll find your way from there :-)
<mfraz74> amichair: yeah, i doubt it will be that much different in 10.04
<mfraz74> i've got a couple of computers i'm going to put it on
<ganeshp> Hi all, I am using Kubuntu Lucid AMD64 desktop with Nvidia Geforce 7100 / nForce 630i card. After I did fresh Lucid installation, sound in few applications has stopped. for example I am unable to hear sound when I play mp3 song from VLC. Online radio such as in.com I am unable to hear. Fortunately Amarok is playing very well. Kindly sugges
<amichair> ganeshp: maybe wrong output device is configured for video in system settings -> multimedia?
<ionut> how can i set priviledges to a partition to read/edit/modify by anyone?
<ganeshp> hi amichair: I have loaded the system settings->multimedia.  it is showing a set of nvidia devices.  How do I configure them right?
<ganeshp> btw i noticed a test button over there and clicked on it. I can hear the sound.  Even Amarok works just fine.
<amichair> ganeshp: move them up and down and use the 'test' button :-)
<amichair> so move the device that works to the top of the list also for 'video' and/or other categories
<ganeshp> amichair: thank you so much. I got it now.
<amichair> ganeshp: you're welcome :-)
<ganeshp> amichair: I tried all the steps you had mentioned. But still unable to play sound from VLC, online radio and few others. Dont know why :(
<totoro> where sound doesn't play at all except from the login sound?
<ganeshp> totoro: Sound does not play in my VLC player, flash related websites such as farmville at facebook and other onlne radio stations.  It use to work fine in my previous karmic amd64.  But Amarok and login sound working fine
<ganeshp> and dragon palyer can also play sound without any issues
<ganeshp> currently I am using Kubuntu Lucid AMD64 desktop with Nvidia Geforce 7100 / nForce 630i card
<totoro> i've had that problem too, not sure how to help
<ganeshp> totoro: no issues.  thanks.
<totoro> oh, it's gone?
<ganeshp> no no.  I meant I will search for solution elsewhere :)
<Iggy__> @ionut - dont set permissions at the partition level, set the permissions at the directory/file level
<twoten> is there an easy way to upgrade from Kubuntu karmic to Ubuntu (gnome) 10.04?
<twoten> or do I have to download and burn the iso?
<bazhang> twoten, install the package ubuntu-desktop
<twoten> before the upgrade or after?
<twoten> I guess it doesn't matter
<bazhang> not really
<Torch> twoten: after the upgrade will save you downloading old packages only to update them.
<amichair> twoten: it will be less to download if you do it after
<twoten> excellent! good news for my girlfriend's laptop!
<amichair> does the /tmp folder get erased on reboots?
<Torch> amichair: at least it should
<twoten> I think there's a switch for that, so it's an option
<ganeshp> I am unable to run kmix software. I read it from internet that using kmix I can fix my sound relatd issues. Can anyone help?
<maco> kmix is the volume thingy in your panel and can change the volume
<twoten> hit alt-f2, type in kmix and go
<ganeshp> thanks maco
<Riddell> ** Kubuntu meeting in #ubuntu-meeting in a minute
<smajluse> někdo z česka?:D
<Pici> !pl | smajluse
<ubottu> smajluse: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<smajluse> Pici: co ?:D
<smajluse> ubottu: díky:)
<Alan502> Hi! I have two monitors and connected to a NVIDIA graphics card but kubuntu says i don't appear to have multiple monitors
<Alan502> so i can't use my second monitor
<Alan502> can somebody help me?
<dmatt> smajluse: try #ubuntu-cz
<DarthFrog> Alan502: What video driver are you using?  You might need to use the Nvidia proprietary driver.
<Alan502> DarthFrog, i just installed the lastest, 256, since i thought that was the problem
<DarthFrog> Alan502: And the control program doesn't see two monitors?
<Alan502> DarthFrog, in karmic i could set up my second monitor with the nvidia-settings utility but it doesn't seem to work on lucid
<Alan502> DarthFrog, kde system settings doesn't, nvidia-settings does
<DarthFrog> Alan502: Sorry, I'm of no further help to you.
<Alan502> DarthFrog, the weird thing is that my second monitor is technically active, but its only black and when i move my cursor over it my cursor becomes x-shaped
<Alan502> DarthFrog, ok thanks :D
<DarthFrog> Alan502: I found this: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Lucid#Configure_Dual_Monitors_with_nVidia
<Alan502> great! let me check it
<lokpest> how do I connect to network if I dont have access to dhcp?
<pvandewyngaerd> set the configuration manually
<DarthFrog> lokpest: You can configure your network interface manually.
<lokpest> DarthFrog: yeah, but how...
<lokpest> I tried and failed
<DarthFrog> lokpest: Do you know the IP address you want and the IP address of the gateway?
<DarthFrog> Do you know the IP address of a DNS server you can use?
<Hazamonzo> Hey folks. I have a file with an unknown extension type (name) How might i tell Kate to use XML syntax highlighting for this new extension type?
<pvandewyngaerd>  for one file you can set it in tools > highlighting
<SilenceMessiah> hi zusammen
<pvandewyngaerd> configure kate > editor component  > open/save > modes & filetypes >       create new one ?
<pvandewyngaerd> and then make your file always open with kate ?
<Hazamonzo> pvandewyngaerd: Hey there. Yeah i can set it to XML on a ad-hoc basis
<Hazamonzo> pvandewyngaerd: But it would be nice to associate the hightlighting with the extension type
<twoten> what is nepomuks and why does 6 of them appear and hog my cpu up to 99%?
<DarthFrog> !nepomuk | twoten
<Hazamonzo> twoten: Is some indexing madness i think. Best to switch it off. Or at least thats what i did
<twoten> would love to, how do I kill this alien leech?
<Hazamonzo> hehe
<Hazamonzo> goto settings, advanced
<Hazamonzo> and its there i think
<DarthFrog> Nepomuk (and virtuosos and Strigi) are part of the KDE semantic desktop.
<Hazamonzo> you can edit its settings and stop it from running on boot
<pvandewyngaerd> Hazamonzo: yes you can find these settings as i described earlier to associate your new extension to xml highlighting in the settings  > configure kate
<Hazamonzo> pvandewyngaerd: Ahh sorry i missed that :)
<Hazamonzo> pvandewyngaerd: Been a long day :)
<Hazamonzo> pvandewyngaerd: http://imagebin.ca/view/Cm-3aOu.html thats what im thinking. Not working though
<pvandewyngaerd> if you load the  cda file in kate ? or if you click to open ?
<Hazamonzo> pvandewyngaerd: i click to open (already associated .cda file tyes to open with Kate)
<Hazamonzo> tried to open via Kate and the fiel menu. Same behaviour
<Hazamonzo> dang, gotta have me dinner. Back in 15
<pvandewyngaerd> Hamanzo: try adding .cda to the list of extensions already opening with xml
<pvandewyngaerd> and make sure everything you added before is not confusing kate any more
<Ahox> Hi, can I change the partition type without having to reformat the partition?
<pvandewyngaerd> ext2 -> ext3 -> ext4 ?
<Ahox> My problem is that I formated a partition as ntfs but its type is 83 - linux. In this case windows does not recognize the partition
<DarthFrog> Ahox: Cute.  Do you have a backup?
<Ahox> DarthFrog,  no, its a 2TB disk...
<DarthFrog> And do you have data on that disk you care about?
<Ahox> DarthFrog,  yes, kind of, as in sucks if it get lost, but I won't jump out of the window kind of importance ;-)
<DarthFrog> Then go ahead and change the partition type.  You _should_ be OK.
<Ahox> actually let me try it on a disk image...
<Ahox> DarthFrog,  looks good, the data is still there
<DarthFrog> Glad to hear it.
<Guest74687> un saluto a tutti
<Pici> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<Torch> Ahox: not a problem, just change it in fdisk.
<Torch> Ahox: ah, you did it already. fine.
<Hazamonzo> Dang it. I want to use kate as my simple editor but it doesn't like me. When i edit the plugins and enable Tabs. then apply and close
<Hazamonzo> its not there when i reopen
<lokpest> wow! knetworkmanager can only conect with dhcp and not use static ip?
 * lokpest reading all this bugs I found whe googling
<dodo_duck> hello all, i am using universal usb installer v1.6.5 to create a 4gb persistant image on my usb drive, but when i touch a file in my /root dir and reboot. The file is gone. I dont seem to have any persistance.
<kaddi> hi what plugin do i need to be able to watch divx in firefox? the vlc-plugin isn't really working all that well
<pvandewyngaerd> have you installed the kubuntu-restricted-extras ?
<kaddi> yes
<kaddi> !dvx
<kaddi> hmm any other suggestions?
<kaddi> the video is playing fine, i would just like to get some control buttons so that i can stop the trailer for a while, until i get a buffer so that it isn't always stoping on me
<kaddi> on a different note anyone here know the clementine project?
<kaddi> porting amarok 1.4 to qt4?
<solidturtle> hi, does anybody can tell me how do I install gcaldaemon deb package in lucid?
<Freddy2> hi
<Freddy2> am i wrong, or kde 4.4.5 is in repos?
<nerdy_kid> is it possible to get this lovely config part in systemsettings? http://www.packagekit.org/img/kpk-settings.png
<Hazamonzo> hey folsk. How can i find information on the graphics driver im using?
<nerdy_kid> Hazamonzo lspci -k | grep -A 5 VGA
<Hazamonzo> nerdy_kid: Thank you :)
<nerdy_kid> :)
<Hazamonzo> oooooooooooo
<GreydonSquare> hey guys
<Hazamonzo> So im trying to debug my ATI woes
<Hazamonzo> I can't seem to get decent composition working
<Hazamonzo> but just recently i removed my FLGRX driver and reinstalled it
<Hazamonzo> If i do this then composition works great
<GreydonSquare> that problem sounds like it would eat MY problem
<Hazamonzo> but... if i enable my second monitor (dual screen)
<Hazamonzo> the compositions stops functioning
<Hazamonzo> and my desktop graphics become really sluggish
<GreydonSquare> is it a virtual setup?
<Hazamonzo> GreydonSquare: lol. Sorry?
<Hazamonzo> GreydonSquare: Just a regular install buddy
<Hazamonzo> Right now im sitting with working composition with twin monitors setup (default)
<Hazamonzo> im p[retty sure if i enable dual screen i have to restar
<Hazamonzo> and then the graphics lag again
<GreydonSquare> oh ok cool, i JUST got into linux so im trying immerse myself in linux chat and information. I installed a VMware fusion version of Kubuntu and Ubuntu,
<Hazamonzo> and no composition
<slow-motion> n8
<daedaluz> Hazamonzo: phoronix forums are the best place to look for others with fglrx problems, check it out. I switched to nVidia, that's the best solution, frankly
<Hazamonzo> daedaluz: Yeah i used to have a nvidia card. Thought i would give ATI a bash
<Hazamonzo> silly mistake :)
<Hazamonzo> Just seems a shame that im sitting here right now with full composition, just need to enable dual monitors and im all set :)
#kubuntu 2010-06-29
<daedaluz> hmm, just noticed that xorg.conf mentions nothing, nvidia controls report 60hz but kde display settings report 50hz as refresh rate. nvidia contol panel is correct, but is the setting applied?
<hyperqbe> does a fresh kubuntu install include libgtk2?
<twoten> I put a cdrom in, and I have a device notifier widget in my system tray, but it does not get auto mounted. What's up with that?
<ubuntu_> hi
<Scunizi> Every time I open Konsole there is a lag and the first line that shows up in the new window is "#updates: command not found"... how do I get rid of that?
<Typos_King> Scunizi:   can't say, check what line is using to launch it from the menu, using kmenuedit
<Scunizi> Typos_King: ok.. thanks I'll check that.
<Scunizi> Typos_King: nothing unusual in there.. command to launch is konsole and there is a check mark next to "Enable launch feedback"..
<Scunizi> Typos_King: launching konsole from in a konsole results in http://pastebin.com/piCp092s .... really kinda weird
<yro> h
<GrazzMan> Can someone help me with a Partition issue?
<kate_> hi all
<kate_> มีคนไทยไหมคับ
<kate_> hi all
<kate_> I have problem with ubuntu
<alez> NAS
<kate_> My desktop not show icon all
<kate_> help me please
<angelo> What is you user?
<kate_> kate
<angelo> what icons? on desktop? or on menu?
<kate_> all icon on desktop
<kate_> and i can't view all file and folder in harddisk
<kickingintender> kubuntu not installing inside windows
<kickingintender> i mean i installed it succesfully but unable to boot inside it.....using lucid kubuntu
<Gumby> hi all.  just installed kubuntu onto my laptop and then switched over to the nvidia drivers and upon a reboot, I can only log into a console.  I am using a nVidia 310M GPU.  Is there a howto on getting this to work anywhere?
<prithvi> hello
<shreenath> help!!!
<hrw> hi
<shreenath> how to transfer photos from digicam to my local hard disk in kubuntu??
<shreenath> how to transfer photos from digicam to my local hard disk in kubuntu??
<santhust> hi
<santhust> just testing konversation
<santhust> hi
<santhust> testing quassel
<naftilos76> hi everyone, i just upgraded to lucid from 9.10 and i have a problem with my USB keyboard & mouse. The both suddenly stop responding at an unpredictable time. If i plug in a PS/2 keyboard after that event, the PS/2 keyboard works ok. So this is not a system crash. Has anybody experienced anything similar?\
<naftilos76> Just happened again!
<naftilos76> I am on a PS/2 keyboard without mouse!
<naftilos76> anyone?
<MrChris> Hi everybody
<MrChris> I've been looking for the kubuntu logos on wiki.ubuntu.com/kubuntu
<MrChris> but can't seem to find any
<MrChris> can somebody help me out pls?
<tsimpson> MrChris: see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KubuntuArtwork
<MrChris> thanks tsimpson
<MrChris> quite what i was looking for (y)
<slow-motion> hi
<alesan> hi! I desperately need help
<alesan> knetworkmanager won't connect to any wireless network
<alesan> even unencrypted
<alesan> it works (sometimes) on ethernet, like now
<alesan> what can I do to totally reset its configuration?
<alesan> I am using a lenovo thinkpad T400 with Intel 5100 AGN [Shiloh] wireless adapter
<alesan> I could try with another one on USB
<jkey> Hi everyone! How can we implement such a thing: the program chees transmit video stream to the input of the program skype?
<Hazamonzo> Hmm, any reason to why kubuntu ignores my ATI settings i choose in amdcccl ?
<Hazamonzo> hmm,  if i try to run aticonfig -initial -f i get the message "Please copy configuration file template to /etc/X11" but a ls -lX /etc/X11/ shows there is already a xorg.conf there (rw-r-r)
<Hazamonzo> What could be the issue there then?
<Hazamonzo> oh, the content of xorg.conf : http://pastebin.ca/1891712
<Hazamonzo> Maybe a quick restart will help
<Hazamonzo> hmm
<Hazamonzo> no not really
<Hazamonzo> restarted and looked at my xorg.conf. Its changed to a more basic one :(
<Hazamonzo> Anyone interested?
<amichair> any thoughts on why a right-click menu in dolphin takes about 2 minutes to pop up?
<amichair> freezing the whole window in the meanwhile...
<Hazamonzo> dang it
<dcorbin_work> Where do I configure network interfaces in the latest kubuntu?
<Torch> amichair: you should run dolphin from a konsole session with all debug output turned on in kdebugdialog and see what takes so long
<Hazamonzo> dcorbin_work: knetworkmanager
<slow-motion> re
<alesan> hi, knetworkmanager won't connect to any wireless network, even unencrypted
<alesan> anything I can do to reset its config and restore to when it was working well?
<amichair> Torch: starting dolphin in konsole itself takes a long while... it gives an error about communication problem with 'dolphin' saying it probably crashed. Then it starts normally. right-click takes a couple of minutes, but doesn't output anything in konsole.
<Torch> amichair: did you actually turn on all debugging output in kdebugdialog?
<amichair> Torch: oops... missed that part
<amichair> Torch: I just check 'dolphin' and apply?
<Torch> amichair: turn on all debugging output.
<Torch> amichair: i can only repeat myself ;-)
<amichair> Torch: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/456853/
<amichair> disclaimer: a couple days ago I had my first total system freeze, which required a cold reboot. Then these delays started.
<Torch> amichair: i probably cannot help you further with this. i suggest asking on #kde.
<amichair> Torch: ok, thanks!
<KennethAar> hi
<KennethAar> Hm How do I move the contents of dir 1 into dir2? "mv /home/dir1 /home/dir2" makes dir1 a subfolder for dir 2. Dolphin crashes because of umlauts (skandinavian characters in the filenames)
<amichair> KennethAar: you can 'mv olddir/* newdir'
<amichair> to move everything under olddir (but not olddir itself) into newdir
<KennethAar> amichair: Thank you very much. May you have a wonderfull day :-)
<amichair> KennethAar: you too :-)
<KennethAar> amichair: Hm but one folder excists in both places already how do I make all the contents merge?
<amichair> KennethAar: hmmm.... not sure. might be easier to just cp '-ur' and if everything is ok, delete the source
<amichair> (-r for recursive, -u to update only newer or missing files)
<KennethAar> amichair: Hm not enough space :-(
<amichair> KennethAar: another slightly more complex option would be to use find + xargs to mv each file separately
<KennethAar> hm trying dolphin for some of the operations... Fingers crossed. (slightly anoyed that the umalut problem persist after reporting av bug 4-5 years ago)
<amichair> KennethAar: strange that they should still have such trivial I18n bugs
<KennethAar> amichair: Yes. I really don't get it. But I am a mere user so I really don't know that much about programming...
<KennethAar> One would think that with all the european linux users this would be fixed now...
<amichair> they have much trickier I18n stuff covered ok... are you sure that's what's causing the problem?
<KennethAar> seems to be. But It seems to be a problem with files that have been on a fat or ntfs filessystem at one time. Or else it works great...
<KennethAar> files then get these characters: S+P p� Bent kurs
<KennethAar> commandline no problem dolphin/nautilus.. Crash...
<KennethAar> hm is it possible to replace all � in all file names with another letter?
<amichair> KennethAar: maybe there's a way to specify the charset when mounting the fat disk
<KennethAar> amichair: I found convmv seems like what I need.
<amichair> I don't know it, but looks like it might work
<KennethAar> I am installing cnvmv now...
<[ade]> moins. i'm trying to install kubuntu 10.04 on a c2d w/ nvidia 9600M; nouveau doesn't seem to like that chip, because after picking "install" (or "try kubuntu" for that matter) i get dumped to a text screen. is there a text-mode installer available or a way i can tell the installer to just stick with vesa until I can get the proprietary driver?
<KennethAar> [ade]: There is an alternate installer. But you kan specify no dpms at boot time or something. Not exactly sure what your would type though
<KennethAar> [ade]: http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2010/05/06/ubuntu-10-04-lucid-blank-screen-at-startup-workaround/
<nthykier> Hi, with the upload of kdebase-workspace yesterday to Maverick (4:4.4.90), two symbols that my package needed was removed, which (obviously) now causes it to FTBFS
<nthykier> My package is sentinella and I am trying to figure out how best to fix this issue
<[ade]> nthykier: which symbols?
<nthykier> [ade]: _ZN9KSysGuard9Processes14returnInstanceERK7QString@Base and _ZN9KSysGuard9Processes11getInstanceERK7QString@Base
<nthykier> (at least I assume it is them based on the build log - /build/buildd/sentinella-0.6.2/src/Actions/KillProcess.cpp:24: error: 'getInstance' is not a member of 'KSysGuard::Processes )
<[ade]> i don't see anything in the kde svn logs that suggest that the interface has changed
<[ade]> gimme a minute while svn updates
<nthykier> [ade]: If it helps they are listed as removed from kdebase-workspace-4.4.90/debian/libprocesscore4a.symbols in the 4:4.4.85-0ubuntu5 -> 4.4.90-0ubuntu1 diff
<[ade]> -    mProcesses = KSysGuard::Processes::getInstance(mHostName);
<[ade]> +    mProcesses = new KSysGuard::Processes(mHostName);
<[ade]> that's the kind of change made in KSysguard's processui so you'll probably do the same
<nthykier> [ade]: Okay, I assume returnInstance is replaced with a delete ?
<[ade]> -        KSysGuard::Processes::returnInstance(mHostName);
<[ade]> +        delete mProcesses;
<[ade]> +        mProcesses = 0;
<[ade]> yep
<FloodBotK1> [ade]: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<nthykier> okay, thanks, I hope this is the only change I need :P
<ajmal> hi there all
<ajmal> iam using kubuntu lucid now
<clickwir> Isn't it super?
<ajmal> but...there is no mp3 playback
<ajmal> can anybdy help
<clickwir> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<clickwir> follow that guide to get MP3
<DarthFrog> !medibuntu | ajmal
<ubottu> ajmal: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<ajmal> no....but how do i play mp3 on my pc
<clickwir> It's easy, just follow the instructions.
<ajmal> i have downloaded necessary packages to play mp3
<DarthFrog> You have to install the codec.
<clickwir> Then open Amarok.
<clickwir> Or VLC.
<ajmal> i dont have VLC.....now what 2 do
<DarthFrog> Amarok is superb.
<clickwir> Amarok.
<clickwir> Use Amarok.
<ajmal> update manager says i have 43 security updates
<ajmal> should i install them?
<clickwir> it's in the menu. It's got a pretty icon of a wolf.
<ajmal> but i want mp3 playback
<clickwir> Update Manger is pretty smart, I'd listen to it. If it says there are updates, do it.
<clickwir> Amarok is great for playing MP3's.
<ajmal> amarok quits
<clickwir> time for lunch
<ajmal> also grub tells me kubuntu as ubuntu kernel....strange
<DarthFrog> It is.
<clickwir> Yes, the kernel is called Ubutnu.
<clickwir> Kubuntu is built on Ubuntu.
<DarthFrog> Kubuntu is Ubuntu with the KDE SC desktop.
<clickwir> install your updates. reboot. then try amarok again.
<DarthFrog> No need to reboot, unless a new kernel was installed.  Otherwise, just log out and back in again.
<georges-albert> Hi, I search a net on Kubuntu in French. Thanks by advance
<jjunk> system is crashing....iam thrown every time i do some thing ....how 2 repair this
<jjunk> thorown at command prompt.......
<DarthFrog> What does that mean?
<jjunk> iam getting blank screen then some login on command prompt
<DarthFrog> OK, log in at the command prompt, then issue this command: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade. Then reboot.
<DarthFrog> If it still happens, you'll have to read the file /var/log/Xorg.0.log to see what the problem might be.
<jjunk> should i paste here
<DarthFrog> no!
<jjunk> then
<DarthFrog> You'll be kick-banned by the FloodBot.
<DarthFrog> !paste | jjunk
<ubottu> jjunk: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<jjunk> iam right now downloading security updates now
<DarthFrog> What video card do you have?  What video driver are you using?
<jjunk> also mp3 isnt played by amrok...it closes unexpectedly
<DarthFrog> !mp3 | jjunk
<ubottu> jjunk: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<jjunk> i dont have video card...i have builtin motherboard with graphics ...intel 845gvsr
<jjunk> is there system testing in kubuntu
<Ghostnet> How can i install kubuntu
<Ghostnet> ?
<DarthFrog> Are you running Ubuntu now?
<jjunk> now mp3 are playing but....i have problem with system going down to cli and asking for login and doesnt even start the GUI...i.e plasma desktop
<Ghostnet> Sorry How can i install KDevelop
<Ghostnet> KDevelop 4
<DarthFrog> It's in lucid-backports.
<Ghostnet> I cant install it I have been struggling with this for a week
<jjunk> http://paste.ubuntu.com/456947/
<jjunk> the above is my x org log
<jjunk> should i report a bug in launchpad?
<jjunk> also i want 2 do system testing like ubuntu....
<DarthFrog> jjunk: There's no errors reported in that file.
<hyperqbe> does libgtk2 get installed in a default install of kubuntu?
<DarthFrog> jjunk: What happens when you log in at the command line, then type "startx"?
<jjunk> then why does it ask for login again as iam already logged in.....also seeing CLI is horror(nightmare)
<DarthFrog> CLI is where the power is.  :-)
<jjunk> startx doesnt work iam still at CLI
<DarthFrog> hyperqbe: Doubt it.
<jjunk> so i do a reboot then using sudo -s...shutdown -r now
<DarthFrog> jjunk: Define doesn't work.  Just saying that provides little to no information.
<hyperqbe> DarthFrog: so no firefox or gimp by default either?
<DarthFrog> hyperqbe: Not by default.  But they're easily installed.
<jjunk> what should i do next time when iam thrown at CLI?
<hyperqbe> ok, thanks
<jjunk> i will report a bug...now i think
<DarthFrog> OK.
<TeslaTony> I'm trying to use knetworkmanager on Kubuntu Netbook Remix, and it won't hook up to an unsecured network for me, and seems to think it's trying t connect to a different one. Ideas?
<jjunk> there was kgrubedit now how to change kubuntu name in grub
<jjunk> >
<jjunk> ?
<jjunk> how does strigi work???? i want to use to search....in windows its too easy
<jjunk> i want to change grub entry name
<jjunk> is kfind related2 strigi in any way
<jjunk> whats the use of strigi
<Mr_L> jjunk: edit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<jjunk> in terminal
<jjunk> ?
<Mr_L> use a terminal editor like vim or nano?
<jjunk> now thts tricky as i dont want 2 mess grub with my own hands also isnt there any gui for that?
<Mr_L> I believe not
<Mr_L> It's not too tricky to edit this file, but the danger of making mistakes is there
<jjunk> which grub dude as .....i have both ubuntu and kubuntu on my pc
<DarthFrog> Mr_L: It's no longer menu.lst, it's now grub.cfg.  And it shouldn't be edited by hand, changes are not persistant.
<jjunk> is hibernate available in kubuntu ....
<DarthFrog> jjunk: Even so, there's only one GRUB and one /boot/grub/grub.cfg.
<Mr_L> DarthFrog: Ok. you're right for grub2
<Mr_L> DarthFrog: But as far as I know you can edit grub.cfg an then do "update-grub"
<DarthFrog> Mr_L: That will defintely overwrite your changes.
<DarthFrog> Edit /etc/default/grub instead.
<Mr_L> DarthFrog: Ok. I'll better stop talking as I don't want to be the one responsible for a system failure ;)
<DarthFrog> And editing /etc/default/grub won't do what jjunk wants, either. :-)
<jjunk> is mysql available in kubuntu/ubutnu
<jjunk> also can i play quicktime movies inside kubuntu?
<DarthFrog> jjunk:  Read /etc/grub.d/10_linx and figure it out. :-)  Warning: here be dragons!
<DarthFrog> jjunk: Yes and yes.
<jjunk> what about strigi then....whats front end for strigi ...how do i search using strigi
<jjunk> hey update manager doesnt show me size of files to be downloaded/downloding
<jjunk> it says 14 seconds only?
<jjunk> how can i monitor hdd temperatur in kubuntu
<jjunk> any applet?
<jjunk> bye guys
<slow-motion> hi
<sebersole> i use konversation in ubuntu and run into problems with my sound cutting out after some time.  It only effects kde apps.  it goes away after reboot, for some time until it happens again.  the complaint is about phonon.  i had this issue before and ended up having to uninstall something, but i cannot remember what (this came back after i accepted a prompted "upgrade"; boy never doing that again)
<Marchitos> anyone testing 4.5 rc1?
<ToxinPowe> I have 4.5rc1 on Arch
<apparle> hi
<Hiryu> what do I need to install to get mp3 ripping in konqueror to work?
<mfraz74> I'm having trouble with KDEPIM and Kopete again :(
<mfraz74> if I sync a contact between Kopete and the address book, Kopete saves the vcf in the folder without the .vcf extension
<Z-RAY_> after amateur tries to update MLT to 0.5.6 i have left without ffmpeg modules and even ffpmeg is installed, kdenlive says that some not installed at all. also it says that some sound module is not installed. i spent all day to make "lines and dots" bug dissappear (white lines and dots - was promised to be fixed in MLT 0.5.5) and i couldn't make it, even worse - now modules "avformat module", "Quimage module", "Title module" are missing and reinstalling of t
<Z-RAY_> he program and ffmpeg does not helping.
<Z-RAY_> help me please to make this thing work correctly. my skype is "woanerges", or write me here. please, bro's, come on, i need some support here!
<Z-RAY_> white dots and lines examples:
<Z-RAY_> http://kdenlive.org/sites/default/files/shot1_0.png
<Z-RAY_> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nrFXr_bx2a0
<FloodBotK1> Z-RAY_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
 * BluesKaj wonders if 'always allow' in kdewallet manager actaully means 'always ask' , because that's what it does
<mfraz74> what is the minimum I should have in kde resources?
<BluesKaj> minimum?
<aston> 1
<Eddie_6> Hi! Any thoughts on netbook edition vs standard edition? I'm considering one of them for my sammy n210...
<Z-RAY_> aaaaaaa
<susi_> huhu
<susi_> jemand anwesend ?
<jhunold> !de | susi_
<ubottu> susi_: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<dimitruss> hi
<lumm> rc1 on 4.5 gives me a empty x window in my taskbar.. if i close it plasma crashes. how to avolid this behavoir, is this a known issue?
<DarthFrog> lumm: Wrong channel.  Ask on #kubuntu-devel
<kaddi> hi :)
<kaddi> anyone familiar with clementine? Any opinions?
<BluesKaj> kaddi, what's clementine?
<kaddi> a qt4 port of amarok 1.4
<kaddi> http://code.google.com/p/clementine-player/
<oxymoron> How do I solve this, doesnt able to fix with sudo apt-get -f install: http://pastebin.com/HyBFP9qh
<Freddy2> hi
<kaddi> hi
<Freddy2> what happens with mirrors? why can i see kde 4.4.5 available if hasn't yet been released?
<BluesKaj> I use VLC , amarok isn't worth the trouble
<kaddi> BluesKaj: it still seems in early developement and it's the first I've heard of it. I thought maybe people here might now it
<kaddi> heh, too slow
<kaddi> :p
<BluesKaj> kaddi, ok , I'll check it out
<kaddi> how do you get the playlist to stick and not be empty at every boot in vlc?
<kaddi> every start
<kaddi> you don't need to install that for me, I just thought that some people here might have it since I've heard a lot of amarok 2.0 complaints while I was on here ;)
<Freddy2> is there any way to know which is the apt source for those packets? (in synaptic, for example)
<BluesKaj> you have to save playlists to file , i think, usually i just listen streaming audio so I have list of netradio stns saved
<BluesKaj> bbl...
<kaddi> Freddy2: apt-cache policy packagename should give you the name, the intsalled version and the repository from which it is available with the respective versions
<Freddy2> ok, thx
<Freddy2> hmm it's at kubuntu-ppa/staging repo
<nUboon2Age> with kubuntu is there a quick way to tell if the computer i'm on has a built in mic that's working?
<nUboon2Age> this machine has a web cam so i'm thinking it might have a built in mic, but is there a way to tell and configure it?
<dmatt> nUboon2Age: just click sound icon and choose mixer
<nUboon2Age> as a matter of fact i just spotted a tiny logo for a built in mic.  but how do i configure it in kubuntu
<nUboon2Age> dmatt: okay.. checking...
<amichair> derby sqlexception database "''" not found
<amichair> whoops, wrong channel :-)
<nUboon2Age> dmatt: would that be the column labeled PCM?  i only see Master, PCM and Headphones...
<dmatt> nUboon2Age: no
<dmatt> PCM is wav output
<BluesKaj> PCM can be pm3
<BluesKaj> mp3
<dmatt> in mixer, go to settings/channel settings to see available channels
<nUboon2Age> dmatt: okay, under 'configuration of channels' i found a column of Available channels and another of visible channels and I figured out I can drag a channel from the available, to invisible
<nUboon2Age> dmatt: so i dragged over 'Front Mic Boost'... and am checking it out...
<dmatt> BluesKaj: mp3 is converted to wav-like before playing
<BluesKaj> pcm is merely the digital component of the audio signal
<dmatt> nUboon2Age: you should look for something like Mic or Internal Mic
<nUboon2Age> dmatt: okay i now have a level on the mixer to move, now how do i see the wave forms or know what the effect is of a particular setting of the slider?
<BluesKaj> well dmatt that's news to me , but it really doesn't matter aslong as it plays
<nUboon2Age> dmatt: or BluesKaj: how do i tell how loud it really is?  Can i see the wave forms somehow?
<dmatt> nUboon2Age: do you have any application to record sound installed?
<nUboon2Age> dmatt: i've got the plain kubuntu installation and i'm brand new to it, so i don't know.
<BluesKaj> nUboon2Age, you could try audacity , it's an app used for recording etc
<nUboon2Age> BluesKaj:  dmatt: sure, if that's your rec, I'll try to install it.  I know that one is more involved though, is there something really simple?
<BluesKaj> nUboon2Age, well, you could use cdrecord , cli app
<nUboon2Age> BluesKaj: dmatt: simple but w/ gui
<BluesKaj> nUboon2Age, gui apps tend to be more complicated IME
<nUboon2Age> BluesKaj: dmatt: yes, true.  Just need a beginner's sound app w/ gui.
<dmatt> nUboon2Age: i was looking for something appropriate... try qarecord
<dmatt> you have to install it first
<nUboon2Age> dmatt: BluesKaj: okay, i'll try that... installing now...
<BluesKaj> well, i hate to admit that gnome-media seems to be a simple media app that might work , nUboon2Age
<nUboon2Age> dmatt: BluesKaj: okay i'll check that one out too.  in the meantime qa record at least seems to confirm the mic is working, so thank you for the help you two.  I'm going to try to use skype on this computer...
<dmatt> if you want to work with sound little bit more, I definitely advise to go for audacity
<dimitruss> vlc
<BluesKaj> nUboon2Age, a bit of advice about skype , try the static version, it's downloadeable but easy to install, and works well vs the package-manager version
<nUboon2Age> dmatt: BluesKaj i dowloaded audacity too in the meantime
<nUboon2Age> BluesKaj: dimitruss: i don't see anything in the package manager except skype plugin for libpurple messengers...
<dmatt> nUboon2Age: you mean installed? there is no need to separately download anything, you install directly from repositories
<BluesKaj> nUboon2Age,http://www.skype.com/intl/en-us/get-skype/on-your-computer/linux/post-download/
<nUboon2Age> dmatt: BluesKaj: for skype i think i was looking in the repositories...
<dmatt> BluesKaj: yes skype is in the repo now
<nUboon2Age> dmatt: BluesKaj: maybe i don't have the package manager configured correctly... looking at the web page BluesKaj provided now...
<BluesKaj> dmatt, the static version which i find much more stable isn't , but one can find it here http://www.skype.com/intl/en-us/get-skype/on-your-computer/linux/post-download/
<nUboon2Age> dmatt: BluesKaj: what does static v. dynamic mean?
<dmatt> nUboon2Age: what is your problem with package manager?
<nUboon2Age> dmatt: well i'm brand new to kubuntu, so i'm just trying to guess why i don't see it in the repositories.
<dmatt> what manager do you use and did you run update?
<nUboon2Age> dmatt: i just am looking at the KPackageKit, and i'm not sure if i've run an update...
<nUboon2Age> BluesKaj: what does 'static' or 'dynamic' mean in this context?
<BluesKaj> nUboon2Age, not sure but some ppl over at #skype chat recommended it for kubuntu , and they were right ...i tried both versions and the static version worked from the get go
<nUboon2Age> BluesKaj: so when you look at the web page you provided, which link did you use?
<nUboon2Age> dmatt: I'm not sure how to change the repository settings in KPackageKit or why i'm not seeing Skype there.
<dmatt> nUboon2Age: BluesKaj: static usually means it has its own libraries. the opposite is shared libraries it is shared by more programs and could be updated anytime
<nUboon2Age> dmatt: okay that makes sense, ty
<BluesKaj> dmatt, and in my experienc enot work ,after an update/upgrade :P
<nUboon2Age> dmatt: BluesKaj: since i haven't been able to figure out how to use KPackageKit to get a deb package i used the link on the web page on the top left, which said Ubuntu 8.10+64 (as opposed to the one further down that says 'Static' but is a .bz file or something)...
<dmatt> nUboon2Age: in kpackagekit, choose Settings/Edit software sources
<dmatt> you have to enable partner sources
<nUboon2Age> dmatt: BluesKaj: the download/ install from the Skype web site didn't work.  it gave an error in KPackageKit (something about 'does not contain the term 'read')
<nUboon2Age> dmatt: how do i access 'Settings/Edit ...' i don't see it...
<nUboon2Age> dmatt: never mind, i found it...
<dmatt> nUboon2Age: look in Other software tab... if it is ticked, close it and choose the icon above ettings (I have it translated to different language, but it might be something like Software update in English)
<nUboon2Age> dmatt: i think i found it... right now its trying to reload the package list and its stuck on 55 of 57... waiting...
<dmatt> nUboon2Age: it is much easier to explain how to do it in terminal... just 2 commands to update and one to install skype :)
 * BluesKaj is not a fan of kpackagekit , synaptic despite being a gnaome app is much superior
<dmatt> nUboon2Age: leave it some time, it is running for the first time I suppose... expect lots of updates
<BluesKaj> err gnome
<nUboon2Age> dmatt: i think i have to let it try to complete the update...
<nUboon2Age> dmatt: BluesKaj: its still showing 55 of 57, 99%... i'll try and be patient...
<BluesKaj> nUboon2Age, just let it go ... it's good to be patient :)
<dmatt> it is trying to connect to some repo, which might be not available
<dmatt> nUboon2Age: did you switch from ubuntu or do you have clean kubuntu install from scratch?
<BluesKaj> there are some repos that may need to be enabled in software sources, including 3rd party and canonical partners
<nUboon2Age> dmatt: BluesKaj: it is a clean wubi install... still at 55 of 57
<dmatt> BluesKaj: synaptic is ok, but I usually go straight to apt-get if kpackackekit has troubles
<BluesKaj> dmatt, i like synaptic for searches
<BluesKaj> but i bnormally use the cli for installation
<BluesKaj> err noramally
<BluesKaj> rr,, gawd
<nUboon2Age> dmatt: BluesKaj: so far the only real complaint i'd have about kpackageKit is that 1) i'm not familiar w/ it (and i'll get through that quickly enough) but 2) i don't see an option right now to have a view of what its doing like Synaptic has...
<dmatt> nUboon2Age: what linux you have experiences with?
<nUboon2Age> dmatt: i'm a beginner w/ Ubuntu, and little bit of Peppermint.
<nUboon2Age> dmatt: BluesKaj: well i'm thinking maybe i should close the download window... and go to cli.. what do y'all think?
<dmatt> nUboon2Age: I would say so too
<dmatt> nUboon2Age: you were not installing, only refreshing list of packages from repo, right?
<BluesKaj> nUboon2Age, ok , but before you run any other commands in the cli, run this one first, sudo dpkg --clear-avail
<nUboon2Age> dmatt: yes, that's correct.
<nUboon2Age> dmatt: okay did that...
<dmatt> sudo apt-get update
<dmatt> this one only downloads information about available packages
<nUboon2Age> dmatt: did that.  I think it mostly worked except it failed to get some files from the CD (which isn't in the drive and which could be why the KPackageKit was having trouble too)
<BluesKaj> nUboon2Age, disable the cdrom in the kpackagekit
<dmatt> nUboon2Age: do you have working internet connection?
<nUboon2Age> BluesKaj: okay, but do i need to do that now, or just ignore it and go on?
<ridin> is there anyway i can get some different window buttons/look, i don't like the oxygen buttons
<nUboon2Age> dmatt: yes internet connection working..
<dmatt> nUboon2Age: i would say ignore it
<BluesKaj> nUboon2Age, do it before  you do apt-get update
<nUboon2Age> dmatt: BluesKaj: okay, what is the next step?
<dmatt> sudo apt-get upgrade
<dmatt> this will bring your system up-to-date
<BluesKaj> personally I use aptitude due to it's superior dependency tracking and handling , but to each his own
<dmatt> when it finishes, than finally     sudo apt-get install skype
<nUboon2Age> BluesKaj: i'll check out aptitude sometime.  i'd heard others say good things about it too...
<ridin> is there anyway i can get some different window buttons/look, i don't like the oxygen buttons
<nUboon2Age> dmatt: okay doing last step now...
<BluesKaj> bbl, gotta setup sprinkler etc
<dmatt> BluesKaj: I have seen fail both on different occasion
<nUboon2Age> dmatt: BluesKaj: okay, I'm on Skype now... ty both for your help!!!
<dmatt> nUboon2Age: there are always at least two working ways how to solve the problem :)
#kubuntu 2010-06-30
<dmatt> demonstrated by BluesKaj and me :)
<dmatt> nUboon2Age: you're welcome
<BluesKaj> nUboon2Age, np , good luck :)
<nUboon2Age> dmatt: BluesKaj: you two did great.  ty so much!!!
<BluesKaj> nUboon2Age, perhaps in the near future , you might consider dual booting windows and kubuntu
<nUboon2Age> BluesKaj: perhaps... i've been checking it out for me gf, who had used kde before and whom i'm trying to help migrate from Windoze...
<nUboon2Age> BluesKaj: i've got an all-ubuntu system now and used Wubi to check out kubuntu...
<BluesKaj> nUboon2Age,  ok , understood
<ejm> holy crap! Kubuntu 10.04 is freaking fast! and Plasma actually works now.
<afief> How can I get the Korganizer tray icon? it simply refuses to wrok no matter what I do(though the daemon is running)
<Typos_King> afief:    sorry, I don't run it myself
<afief> Typos_King, It's a wonderful piece of software, been using it to organize most of my life
<Typos_King> heh
<Typos_King> sooooo
<Typos_King> well, there are others as well, like basKet
<moes> Is grub 2...the boot load manager for kubuntu
<Typos_King> moes:  yes
<bazhang> moes, for which version of kubuntu?
<moes> bazhang, 10.04 lts
<bazhang> moes, yep
<bazhang> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<moes> bazhang,  I now have lucid with grub 2 when I install kubuntu along side to I also use the grub
<bazhang> moes, alongside? why not just install kubuntu-desktop on existing install? then choose from login window
<amason> bazhang: i was just about to ask that :)
<bazhang> xubuntu-desktop lubuntu-desktop etc
<bazhang> ubuntustudio and edubuntu as well iirc
<ajmal> clear
<jjunk> how do i clear window of quassel
<cato37> test
<cato37> all of my files are showing up in quadruplicate when i search for them in dolphin. is this normal?
<jjunk> i dont think so cato
<jjunk> i have problem here
<cato37> when i select 3 of them (such as a pdf) i get error messages, but one of the four will load.
<jjunk> there isnt update manager nor nothing like synaptic in kubuntu?>
<jjunk> please report  a bug dude
<cato37> i think the kubuntu package manager is kpackagekit. (at least that is what the name reads when selecting it from the launch menu)
<jjunk> ya
<jjunk> but its no where close to update manager of ubuntu
<jjunk> i think room is dead now
<cato37> it might be worldwide lunchtime. :)
<jjunk> not really its morning in india dude
<[CM]> jjunk in the trunk
<[CM]> sorry had to
<[CM]> L:P
<jjunk> now how do i configure kmail for accessing gmail account
<[CM]> I tried setting up kmail
<[CM]> and it kept putting sent emails in the LOCAL FOLDER
<[CM]> even though I told it save on my imap server
<[CM]> server*
<snarkster> what is the file limit of dolphin??
<snarkster> how many files can it handle in a folder?
<SockPupCameOn> I am having an issue opening a website on browsers in kubuntu
<SockPupCameOn> that doesn't happen with other os's
<SockPupCameOn> i am wondering if anybody has any guidance with settings
<logyati> hello guys!
<logyati> i use ubuntu since dapper. Now i decided to give kde a try... i really enjoy kubuntu 10.04, but i think something is wrong here! the performance is too slow! as if im using software rendering... i dont know, please help!
<Khaotic> hi
<Khaotic> i need a vnc client
<e_t_> Khaotic: there are many VNC clients (and servers) for Linux. KRDC is one I use frequently. It can do both VNC and RDP, and is build on KDE. Wow, that was a lot of acronyms.
<Khaotic> e_t_: can i vnc to it from my andriod app?
<e_t_> Oh, you want a VNC *server* on your computer so that you can connect from your phone.
<UrielCorinthian> Hi there... Silly question - I'm new to KDE (on Kubuntu 10.04). How do I set the default application for files? Every time I double-click a PDF (or open it from an e-mail), GIMP starts up and I really want Okular to handle it.
<crazy6> KDM/X won't start. nvidia graphics card. fixable?
<maco> UrielCorinthian: right click -> open with -> other
<maco> UrielCorinthian: pick okular in there and check the "remember" checkbox
<UrielCorinthian> maco - I've done that though...
<UrielCorinthian> It still seems to reset it...
<UrielCorinthian> Plus - check the image attachment here - why is there a million copies of Okular in the list of choices here...? http://imagebin.org/103402
<e_t_> UrielCorinthian: You can also right click -> properties, then click on the wrench icon to the right. The lower half of the window that appears allows you to select which applications to use for a file type, and in what order.
<UrielCorinthian> e_t_ - thanks... Just found that one... Looks more promising, since I can see that it stays on Okular now :)  Do you have any idea why there would be so much repetition in the Open With dialog though?
<UrielCorinthian> There are other apps that also have multiple instances listed there...
<Khaotic> anyone know how to install wine?
<Khaotic> e_t_: yes
<e_t_> UrielCorinthian: That I do not know.
<UrielCorinthian> Okay :)  Thanks for the help though
<maco2> UrielCorinthian: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gimp/+bug/599785
<maco2> UrielCorinthian: bah wrong bug
<UrielCorinthian> :)
<Khaotic> i need help
<UrielCorinthian> I'll wait
<e_t_> Khaotic: The counterpart of KRDC is KRFB, the KDE Remote Frame Buffer. It is a VNC server, and you can either send invitations or allow open connections. If you've got a VNC client on your phone, you should be able to connect. That's the nice thing about standards.
<maco2> UrielCorinthian: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gimp/+bug/574342
<maco2> UrielCorinthian: kdesu kate /usr/share/applications/mimeinfo.cache
<maco2> UrielCorinthian: move okular to first
<Khaotic> so get KRFB?
<e_t_> Khaotic: Or, you can pick something from "aptitude search vnc". As I said, there are many clients and many servers.
<Khaotic> i want something that i can view windows stuff too
<Khaotic> i really want realvnc
<Khaotic> but idk how to set it up
<UrielCorinthian> maco2 - thank you. THink that should do it...
<UrielCorinthian> I'll check it out
<e_t_> Khaotic: VNC is VNC. If you have a Windows box with a VNC server on it, you'll be able to connect to it.
<Khaotic> well i have 2 windows computers and this linux laptop
<Khaotic> i wish teamviewer worked on linux
<e_t_> Khaotic: so you want to view the Windows boxes from the Linux laptop?
<Khaotic> yes
<e_t_> Khaotic: OK. Install KRDC, then open it. You can press alt+F2 and type krdc, or you can search for it in the K menu > Programs > Internet > KRDC.
<Khaotic> e_t_:  i need a client like teamviwer
<Khaotic> viewer*
<UrielCorinthian> Thanks for the help guys, I'm out
<UrielCorinthian> Later!
<e_t_> Khaotic: I do not know of a Linux app that does as many things as teamviewer seems to do, but a combination of (any) VNC client + FileZilla FTP + Kopete/Pidgin IM seems like it would offer similar features.
<Khaotic> wats a vnc client like it
<Z-RAY_> guys i tried to manually reinstall kdenlive and MLT from source, because i had these white dots and lines and now kdenlive don't see many modules! help me, please to make this thing work
<e_t_> Khaotic: how does this look? http://www.ubuntusquad.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/08/screenshot-rdp-krdc.png
<Khaotic> yuh
<Khaotic> like i wanna vnc to and from linux
<Khaotic> to and from windows
<e_t_> Khaotic: Then you need a client and a server on each end. I think your choice of specific software is a matter of preference. Try several and see what you like. You can always remove the others.
<Khaotic> how?
<Khaotic> i never found how to remove software lol
<e_t_> Khaotic: apt-get or aptitude can both install and remove software. "sudo apt-get install $package" installs, and "sudo apt-get remove $package" uninstalls.
<Khaotic> oh
<Khaotic> can you help me install realvnc?
<Khaotic> krdc isnt seeming to let me connect
<e_t_> Khaotic: Have you configured your server to allow connections?
<ajmal> can i install hdd temperature monitor on kubuntu
<ajmal> ?
<ajmal> any software....?
<e_t_> Khaotic: realvnc is a proprietary/commercial app. I'll refer you to their website: http://www.realvnc.com/products/enterprise/4.5/install_debian.html
<Khaotic> im on ubuntu
<e_t_> Khaotic: Ubuntu is a Debian derivative. You'll follow the same steps.
<Khaotic> oh awesome
<e_t_> Khaotic: Just put "sudo" on the front of the commands to run them as root.
<Khaotic> ok
<emre> hey all
<noaXess> good morning
<noaXess> hey emre
<emre> i was using ubuntu and switched to kubuntu-desktop. but i'm having sound problems right now.
<noaXess> emre: maybe pulseaudio will be the solution..
<emre> noaXess, which packages i should install?
<emre> trying it, thanks
<noaXess> emre: just a german page.. http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Pulseaudio#Nachtraegliche-Installation
<noaXess> emre: i installed this packages... in kubuntu.. sudo apt-get install pulseaudio pulseaudio-utils gstreamer0.10-pulseaudio pavucontrol
<noaXess> emre: but i haven't switech from ubuntu to kubuntu-desktop.. but maybe it can help you
<noaXess> does anybody work with racoon? i start racoon with sudo racoon and with specific settings.. after few minutes the racoon connection goes down, cause sudo timeout.. then i need to insert the racoon command again..
<noaXess> can i set a temprary timeout for a specific sudo command?
 * Hiryu is gone. Gone since Tue Jun 29 11:24:00 2010
<tsimpson> !away > Hiryu
<ubottu> Hiryu, please see my private message
<amichair> is kde 4.4.5 an unofficial release?
<amichair> (there's no news about in on kde nor kubuntu site, but it's already in the kubuntu ppa)
<jussi> no, its the rc1
<jussi> http://www.kubuntu.org/node/157
<amichair> jussi: I don't use the beta repo (as the link says), only ppa and backports... is an RC supposed to be there?
<jussi> amichair: Im not sure. I dont use the "ppa" - is it the experimental ppa? if so, could be anything there...
<amichair> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/KubuntuPPAs
<amichair> jussi: as I understand it, it's supposed to be updates akin to ubuntu updates repo
<Space_Man> join #gentoo
<Space_Man> oops
<amichair> jussi: Riddell clarified that it's not 4.5RC, but indeed a 4.4.5 - which just hasn't been anounced yet by anyone (upstream or kubuntu). Sounds safe, in any case. Thanks!
<jussi> :)
<Khaotic> erm
<Khaotic> im on an INM Thinkpad and have no sound
<Khaotic> what do i do
<Khaotic> i think my sound driver was lost when i installed linux
<Iraq> How install file .tar.zg ? please step by step
<bazhang> Iraq, on bt4?
<Iraq> Allah Akbar
<Iraq> what you doing here again
<bazhang> Iraq, #backtrack-linux for bt4 support not here
<Iraq> i didn't asked your help so please if you can do not insert your noise in some thing not your business and thank
<bazhang> Iraq, as has been explained to you many times, backtrack is not supported in ubuntu channels. #backtrack-linux is the support channel for bt4 NOT here
<Iraq> man can you keep your noise , do not talk with me i will not reply you
<Khaotic> interesting
<Khaotic> what is back track?
<ikonia> it's an ubuntu dirivitive
<ikonia> not to worry though, kubuntu is the distro of choice here
<Khaotic> i think my sound driver was lost when i installed linux
<anthony_> hio
<anthony_> hi
<slow-motion> hi
<ofirk> hello
<ofirk> I am looking after some source about Dreamworks using Kubuntu
<ofirk> I don't know if it is true, though so if someone here knows anything about it...
<ikonia> ofirk: contact dreamworks, it's not really something the community can help with unless they work for drreamworks
<ofirk> ikonia: thanks
<ikonia> sorry it's not the best response
<ikonia> but anything else would just be speeculation, if it does help I do know they have linux machines for rendering, but its not really #kubuntu sort of discussion, join #ubuntu-offtopic if you want to chat about it
<cleric^^> any1 on this channel? O_o
<Z-RAY_> can anybody tell me what is -fPIC and how to recompile with it?
<Soldier3> 1
<galvao> Greetings. I can't make my headset's mic to work at all in Kubuntu 10.04. Can someone please help? Some detail can be found here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1514371
<galvao> I have a web meeting in 6h and i'd hate to forcely look for a cyber cafe to do this... =/
<Soldier3> galvao: mic it is microphone ?
<galvao> Soldier3: Yes, sorryt about that: Microphone
<Soldier3> I have same problem. Skype do not work. but...
<galvao> but...?
<Soldier3> I install pulseaudio
<Soldier3> sudo aptitude install pulseaudio
<Soldier3> and sudo apt-get install pavucontrol
<galvao> I've already installed pavucontrol
<galvao> it's there, on the post
<bazhang> !info padevchooser
<ubottu> padevchooser (source: padevchooser): PulseAudio Device Chooser. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.3-2ubuntu4 (lucid), package size 19 kB, installed size 132 kB
<Soldier3> galvao: look pavucontrol/inpute Devices
<galvao> Soldier3: where can I find that?
<tucemiux> pulse audio? LoL
<tucemiux> if you install pulse audio you might regret it later
<galvao> Soldier3: My pavucontrol doesn't work. Once again, it's all there in my post in ubuntuforums
<galvao> On an unrelated note: Can I just add the ppa and upgrade KDE? Nothing to worry about here? (Yes, I have a backup, but it's always better not to use it, if you know what I mean)
<Soldier3> galvao: Good
<galvao> Soldier3: Good?
<Soldier3> make sudo apt-get install pulseaudio
<galvao> I don't wanna sound bitchy, but shouldn't pavucontrol installed that as a dependency in case it wasn't already installed?
<galvao> I mean pavucontrol must depende on pulse audio... or at least that seems to be logic
<Soldier3> galvao: I know  English bad.
<galvao> Soldier3: Where are you from?
<Soldier3> galvao: jast do what I seid
<galvao> [upgrading to  KDE 4.4.4]
<Soldier3> galvao: Ukraine
<Soldier3> galvao: first install pulseaudio
<galvao> Soldier3: Sorry, I'll pass on that
<galvao> this shouln't be necessary at all
<Soldier3> galvao: did you do it
<galvao> something is just wrong with the whole case
<galvao> no, and wont do it
<galvao> unless someone proves me that's an excellent reason to do so
<Soldier3> In console
<galvao> I'm not an advanced [k]Ubuntu/Linux user as you can see, but I'm not too new either and I need good arguments. This whole pulseaudio thing just doesn't seem logic
<Soldier3> sudo apt-get install pulseaudio
<galvao> Soldier3: Sorry to take yoour time and thanks for the help so far
<thomasfuston> aloha, i am using kubuntu 10.04, i got a question about activities, there are 2 kinds avail at moment: "Desktop" and "Folder View", but on kde.org i see more kinds, like a quickstarter activity etc. how to install them on kubuntu ?
<Soldier3> galvao: :-)
<galvao> If anyone can jump in here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1514371 and give some help I'd really appreciate it.
<Soldier3> galvao: You on mic at Kmix ???
<slow-motion> bye
<Soldier3> exit
<harimao> ................
<falktx> hi guys
<falktx> is this the right place the discuss kubuntu development?
<falktx> or is it another channel?
<tsimpson> falktx: #kubuntu-devel
<falktx> ok, thanks
<Machtin> how to install mplayer-plugin? i'm unable to find it in the repositories.
<markit> hi, I've booted a laptop with kubuntu 10.04 live just for test. Seems that everything is ok except the keyboard F1..F12 keys. To use them I have to press the "Fn" key first, while their usual behaviour is the second function (like mute, brightness, etc.)
<markit> any glue?
<markit> clue? emh, tip?
<moetunes> check the right keyboard is selected markit
<SID> hi
<SID> anyone around?
<urgen> between the miriads of joins and parts there are probably quite a few people around
<SID> lol
<urgen> questions get answered often
<SID> anyone around that can help me out?
<urgen> but not if you don't ask
<SID> im looking to dual boot windows 7 with Kubuntu
<SID> and wondering the best way to go about it
<SID> also......does wubi actuall install the OS? or does it run it from the iso?
 * urgen checks what wubi is
<Pici> It installs it to a file inside your windows partition.
<SID> does it run any slower than a proper install would?
<SID> what i mean is....is it the same as running from the live CD?
<SID> becasue thats hella slow
<Pici> No, it is much more like a 'real' install.
<SID> hmmm
<SID> could i partition my hard drive with the windows 7 disc....then install 7 on one of the partitions and then boot from the kubuntu cd and install it on the other partition?
<Guest92207> hi how can i install kubuntu along windows 7?
<Guest92207> HELP!!!! PLEASE!!!
<urgen> hehe
<urgen> two in one
<SID> LoL
<Guest92207> so can u help
<urgen> along can mean a few things
<Guest92207> dual boot
<urgen> usually you make multiple partitions and use a boot manager
<urgen> but this wubi thing looks cute
<Guest92207> can u explain?
<djustice> Guest92207: install windows7 first. then just do the next-next-next stuff for kubuntu. it splits/shrinks/dual-boots with windows by default..
<urgen> a virtual virtual system
<djustice> screw wubi
<Guest92207> i already have windows 7 installed
<ridin> Guest92207, when you start the installation via the cd, you have the chance to resize your partitions
<Guest92207> how
<djustice> Guest92207: just next next next the kubuntu installer disc then
<urgen> partitions can be resized if there is space
<Guest92207> wait
<djustice> dont worry about partitions. just boot the disc. and follow the installer.
<urgen> hehe
<Guest92207> i put the cd in my computer now what
<urgen> ouch
<urgen> isn't there a wiki?
<Guest92207> should i click run wubi.exe
<urgen> no
<Guest92207> then?
<ridin> Guest92207, how big is your harddrive
<Guest92207> 500 GB
<ridin> oh, you'll get a small kubuntu partition, either like 30/15 gb
<Guest92207> how
<ridin> what do you mean how
<Guest92207> i don't know what i should do to install kubuntu in windows 7
 * urgen looking for the wiki steps
<urgen> I don't feel like holding hands today
<ridin> Guest92207, do you want to try it out or install it completely with more disk space?
<Guest92207> sorry but could u plz help thanks
<urgen> http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Lucid#Dual-Booting_Windows_and_Ubuntu
<Guest92207> intall it completley
<ridin> well, you need to restart your computer, and boot from your cd
<Guest92207> will that replace my windows &?
<urgen> read the wiki first
<Guest92207> windows 7?
<djustice> Guest92207: after you put the disc in, reboot the computer. kubuntu should boot.
<djustice> Guest92207: if not, you may have to enter your computers bios and tell it to boot from cd drive.
<djustice> Guest92207: after kubuntu boots, there is an 'installer' icon.
<Guest92207> so it won't replace windows 7 right?
<djustice> Guest92207: nope
<ridin> Guest99207, no you have the chance to install side by side
<Guest92207> thanks
<Guest92207> ill try it now
<djustice> installing side-by-side is the default.
<Guest92207> plz wait thanks a lot
<djustice> overwriting everything is a nondefault option. so you must tell it explicitly to do so.
<djustice> Guest92207: np :)
<djustice> Guest92207: welcome to kubuntu
<Guest92207> thks
<Guest92207> ubuntu is the best!
<djustice> chakra is the best sir. ;) meanwhile, until you gain wizardly skills. *ubuntu is best.
<ridin> i heard gentoo and arch was for advanced
<Guest92207> i see a blue screen asking for language
<ridin> hmmm
<urgen> all linux is for advanced
<ridin> go to your language
<urgen> but things are still changing
<Guest92207> i selected enlish and now i see a another screen i should slect install right?
<urgen> it is always a good idea to be capable of not letting technology push you around
<djustice> Guest92207: no.
<ridin> Guest92207: does it say Try Kubuntu out without installing and install kubuntu?
<Guest92207> yes
<djustice> Guest92207: try it first. just to see if it works with your computer.
<Guest92207> ok
<Guest92207> i just see a black screen with nothing on it now
<djustice> ridin: they are. but they take days to configure. chakra is preconfigured. like ubuntu. except based on simplicity rather than inclusive complexity.
<djustice> Guest92207: wait ;)
<Guest92207> ok
<ridin> yes, wait because kubuntu is a bit "chunky"
<guest135> someone has a few moments help me fixing a dpkg error?
<djustice> heh. itz the 4.4.3 stuff. and the cron jobs. and the debian 'way' that are chunky. kubuntu is just a few metapackages..
<djustice> guest135: maybe.. what is it?
<guest135> alright
<guest135> its an uncofigured package
<Guest92207> the install guide says: The Ubuntu installer will overwrite your Master Boot Record and you will later be forced to recreate it.
<Guest92207> is that true
<djustice> "sudo dpkg --configure -a"
<guest135> error is quite long, where should i post it?
<djustice> Guest92207: no. at the end of the install, it installs grub to the master boot record. automatic like.
<djustice> guest135: pastebin.ca
<guest135> k tnx
<Guest92207> thanks djustice, i appreciate the help, peace
<guest135> pastebin is not responding, ill just paste the last few lines here
<guest135> dpkg: error processing qt4-qmake (--configure):
<guest135>  subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 2
<djustice> guest135: hm. thats no help. try pastebin.com, i need the command you ran too. and the goal in question.
<djustice> kde-devel? aspiring qt-devel?
<guest135> well its basically every command i run involving dpkg
<guest135> like apt-get ...
<djustice> guest135: ah.. so.. pastebin.com the output of 'sudo dpkg --configure -a'?
<guest135> gonna paste at pastebin
<ridin> paste.ubuntu.com may help too
<djustice> ya. ive always been a pastebin.ca fan.. the custom account/syntax stuff is kewl. ;P and kde's pastebin widget can drag'n'drop there. and to imagebin, filebin, etc.
<guest135> ok its this one
<guest135> http://pastebin.com/9cwy1Hq3
<djustice> kk. one sec.
<djustice> guest135: kk. do this. 'cd /var/cache/apt/packages; sudo dpkg --force-all -i ./qt4-qmake*'
<djustice> somebody made a bad qt4-qmake pkg.. ;D.. or you can just keep apt-get updateing until they fix it..
<guest135> there is no packages below apt
<djustice> guest135: hrm.. idr the name.. i havent used kubuntu in ages.. its somewhere under cache/apt tho..
<djustice> archives. thats it.
<djustice> me and dpkg dont jive... or the update-alternatives stuff... or the built-in cronjob stuff.. or the broken/busted pkgz.. or the hacks..
<djustice> the whole stack is wrong. its for servers not desktops. dpkg stacks must be -seriously- solidified before distrobution...
<djustice> mumblemumble..
<guest135> well i tried the command above
<djustice> guest135: same error?
<guest135> the error is... gimme a sec
<djustice> you may have to edit the status file by hand...
<guest135> you mean /var/lib/dpkg/status?
<djustice> i do..
<djustice> http://www.khattam.info/2009/08/04/solved-subprocess-pre-removal-script-returned-error-exit-status-2-error/ <- a guide on how to fix it.
<djustice> what did --force-all say tho?
<guest135> says: cannot acces archive: no such file or directory
<guest135> when tried with ./qt4-qmake* (--install)
<guest135> the status for qt4-qmake looks as the one in the link above, i'm gonna try that out
<djustice> guest135: hm.. id use --force-all first.. but you must find the actual qt4-qmake deb file.. which i dont guess is in your apt/archives cache...
<djustice> guest135: the status way is more of a hack than a solution..
<guest135> and what about that postinst script mentioned in the first error?
<guest135> i see there is one in /var/lib/info called qt4-qmake.postinst
<guest135> but its empty
<guest135> may that be involved?
<[1]choppa> hi, i have a friend of mine on KDE 4.4.4 et he has a problem connecting on wifi; sometimes it works; sometimes it stays on 'activation' and asks the password again; it's the same with knetworkmanager, nm-applet, and wicd, so for now i'm staying on knetworkmanager, could someone help please?
<ridin> kwallet?
<[1]choppa> ?
<djustice> guest135: probably not.. i think you may have just got a corrupted qmake pkg from your mirror..
<djustice> guest135: you can probably download the new pkg from somewhere (online), and --force-all -i on it to fix everything.
<djustice> instead of mucking about in your status file..
<guest135> ok im gonna try that out
<guest135> thanks alot djustice
<DarthFrog> Hmm, there's a new kernel upgrade today.
<Renovatio> there's a way to know wich daemons are running on my pc?
<DarthFrog> Renovatio: "ps auxww | less" will show you all processes running on your machine.
<Renovatio> DarthFrog, thank you. do you know if there is a daemon for audio?
<DarthFrog> Phonon or pulseaudio.
<DarthFrog> In my experience, pulseaudio causes more problems than its worth.
<DarthFrog> Audio in Linux is a mess, a real dog's breakfast.
<Renovatio> ok, cause i have a problem, audio don't works :)
<DarthFrog> Use System Settings/Multimedia to try different audio devices.
<DarthFrog> Also use Kmix to play with the various volume settings.  Check that your output channels aren't muted.
<PasNox> hi
<PasNox> i encounter strange problems with kubuntu 10.04
<PasNox> in the kpackagekit, i deactivate "auto install system update"
<PasNox> but the system still persists to install some system component itself
<PasNox> like openoffice update, and just right now kernel update
<PasNox> is it normal ?
<PasNox> it's strange because it does not auto install upate, just some one
<PasNox> auto install all updates*
<Khaotic> are there any none java ides?
<PasNox> eclipse
<PasNox> nobody have an idea for my problem ?
<oxymoron> Can someone help me solve this problem http://pastebin.com/AFrcP5Ae - I cannot remove or install the packages somehow, I just want them GONE NOW!
<oxymoron> I tried remove the lang .mo files but it didnt help.
<ridin> oxymoron, try using bleachbit
<oxymoron> ridin: bleachbit? :S Isnt that for removing files?
<ridin> uh yes, isn't that what you want?
<oxymoron> And then I cannot use bleachbit, because I cannot install anything until I solved current problem xD DOH! :D
<ridin> usually a restart fixes those problems
<ridin> !aptlock | oxymoron
<ubottu> oxymoron: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<oxymoron> ridin: Eh no? I want to remove an application, or well its files but I dont know which files to remove.
<ridin> hmmmmmmm
<ridin> sudo apt-get remove application then sudo apt-get autoremove
<oxymoron> ridin: http://pastebin.com/AFrcP5Ae
<oxymoron> Yes, but its not possible until I removed that FREAKING (******************) error in dpkg.
<ridin> well, i'm only 13
<ridin> but i want to help
<oxymoron> I cannot use apt-get at all.
<oxymoron> Yes, I like help no matter age, thanks for trying :)
<ridin> i think a restart shall help
<ridin> i've had problems related to that
<oxymoron> No restart wont help, I tried this yesterday so a reboot has been done already.
<oxymoron> The problem is aptitude and dpkg, I would like to kill the programmers made it because it SUCKS!
<oxymoron> If ONE thing breaks everything breaks.
<oxymoron> And mostly it isnt user made breaks, its package incompabilities thats not solved. Its pathetic.
<ridin> hmmmmm
<gorgonizer> oxymoron: you can do   sudo dpkg -i --force-verwrite /var/cache/apt/archives/kdevplatform1-libs_1.0.0-1ubuntu3~lucid1~ppa3_amd64.deb /var/cache/apt/archives/kdevelop-data_4%3a4.0.0-2ubuntu1~lucid~ppa1_all.deb in that instance I believe..
<gorgonizer> *--force-overwrite
<ridin> dang, i was about to type that
<ridin> you win
<ridin> i'm not worthy
 * ridin bows
<gorgonizer> I am also unworthy, just I have used that command more than I care to admit :)
<oxymoron> gorgonizer: Thanks, got same solution in another channel at the same time "cd /var/cache/apt/archives/;  sudo dpkg --force-overwrite -i kdevelop-data*.deb;  sudo dpkg --force-overwrite -i kdevplatform1-libs*.deb"
<gorgonizer> oxymoron: as I usually use bleeding edge packages (such as the 4.5 RC 1 packages) I am more than familiar with that command :)
<oxymoron> gorgonizer: I have been using that command sometimes earlier when got similar problem with dependecy lock, moment22 :P And I am using RC1 myself ;)
<gorgonizer> excellent news :)
<oxymoron> Still QT4.7 not working with video + OpenGL + Ciaro Dock ... thats uhm just sad, known bug since ages and nobody cares.
<gorgonizer> never used Cario dock..
<ridin> docky!
<oxymoron> ridin: Tried them all, the only one that works best is Cairo Dock :P But then CD isnt working as I want it ... almost only xD
<Kiry> major stupid question: can I burn the Kubuntu distro onto a CD on my Win7 box?
<Pici> Kiry: Sure.
<amichair> Kiry: sure.
<Kiry> *yes!!*
<Kiry> um, HOW?
<Kiry> a friend installed kubuntu on my laptop before and I don't know how he did it
<jakson> what?
<amichair> Kiry: using whatever cd burning software you use on windows 7 - they all have a 'burn image' option
<Kiry> my Thinkpad has kubuntu 8.04
<jakson> ok and?
<jakson> 9.04
<Kiry> do I need to back up anything on the laptop first?
<Pici> Kiry:  If you don't have a tool to burn ISOs, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto#Windows
<jakson> yes
<Kiry> noo, I don't think I did the latest update before 10
<ridin> wait what
<ridin> Kiry, Windows 7 has a burning option
<jakson> windows xp its ok
<Kiry> it does? awesome!
<jakson> linux ubuntu 9.03
<Kiry> I want the 32 bit, not netbook version, correct?
<ridin> kiry, we aren't you
<ridin> if you have a small screen then the netbook version might to fine
<Kiry> I know none of my boxes are 64 bit
<Kiry> 15" screen
<ridin> ok, 32bit then
<vbgunz> I have an nvidia card. I use the binary without a problem *but* there is something about the driver I fallback on that gets the framebuffer exactly right. if I don't use the nvidia binary, my framebuffer is at 1920x1080. I can never achieve this with the binary. How can I use the binary yet somehow use the other driver specifically for the framebuffer if this makes any sense?
<vbgunz> gonna try some stuff
<phpdev4> holas
<Reallycool> my sound's messed up, I was given some audio related error, and now the first second of all system notification sounds doesn't play.
<Reallycool> is my cursor supposed to be a hand when it's on the desktop?
<ranmaruhibikiya> I don't think so
<ranmaruhibikiya> maybe cheking the cursor theme
<Reallycool> where's that? I don't see it in appearance.
<ranmaruhibikiya> is in keyboard and mouse
<ranmaruhibikiya> then mouse, and theme
<nox> hi
<ranmaruhibikiya> hi
<Reallycool> still the hands! my guess is... I have no clue, a restart will probably fix it, but it will likely come back after some time
<Reallycool> before I restart, one other thing. The widget download menu isn't working for me. it shows a blank list.
<ranmaruhibikiya> Reallycool, try change the theme
<Reallycool> for the mouse or widget problem? I already tried that for the mouse, and I don't see how that would help the widget issue...
<ranmaruhibikiya> for the mouse issue
<Reallycool> already tried it...
<ranmaruhibikiya> for the widget, is asking for permission to access to the conection?
<Reallycool> no
<ranmaruhibikiya> because when I install one, ask for permission
<ranmaruhibikiya> to connect, then appear the list
<Reallycool> the one time it did work, I don't think it asked, either
<_tony> does kubuntu offer a live cd ?
<Guest52229> Hello?
<ranmaruhibikiya> _tony : http://www.kubuntu.org/getkubuntu/download
<gmariano> Hi! I question about upgrades...Will KDE 4.4.5 eventually make it into kubuntu 10.04? Or the only way to get it is adding kubuntu-ppa?
<Erthe> Can anyone tell me what package to install to get the contents of KDE Extragear?
<Torch> Erthe: many
<Torch> Erthe: each app has its own package.
<Torch> Erthe: and that's really a good thing
<Torch> Erthe: what app do you want to install?
<Erthe> Oh, you know what?  I was looking at the wrong version.  I just updated to 4.4.5 (saw 4.5) and the KDE site states that in 4.5 Konqueror will be able to swap in the WebKit engine.
<Erthe> So really, I just have to wait til it's released.  :D
<Erthe> Or use rekonq
#kubuntu 2010-07-01
<Pingfloyd> the ppa 4.5rc comes up as 4.4.90 when installed
<ridin> what i've heard from my logs there's a new kde version but it's not in kubuntu 10.04 by default
<sweettooth> hello
<sweettooth> can someone please look at http://paste.ubuntu.com/457621/ ? I'm trying to install MadWifi and I keep getting these errors.
<snarkster> hi anyone alive in here?
<Typos_King> what about dead ones?
<snarkster> lol
<snarkster> ive got 277,000 txt files in over 1100 directories that i need to consolidate into one directory, whats the best approach as drag and drop is not working
<Typos_King> welll
<Typos_King> bash :)
<Typos_King> a quick for loop in  bash I'd think will do, what's the file structure?
<snarkster> thats what i need a loop but im not skilled enough to do that
<Typos_King> well, what do you have for files structure? :)
<Typos_King> can you give us a quick 'ls -l' paste on them?
<snarkster> /media/backup/MacDrive/2-raw/<1100 dir>/f0000000.txt
<snarkster> i want to move them all to 1-sorted/office/txt
<snarkster> this is a dead mac drive that I recovered, way to many txt files
<Typos_King> wouldn't it make a conflict with 2 same-named files?
<snarkster> over 277k txt files
<snarkster> there are no two same named files
<Typos_King> so each folder has 1 file? or so
<snarkster> each folder has between 200 to 500 txt files in it
<snarkster> is it something like if %1=*.txt then mv %1 /dest
<snarkster> or so
<Typos_King> ok
<Typos_King> ..
<BiggFREE> Hi
<snarkster> hi bigfree
<snarkster> oh!
<snarkster> find $1 -type f
<Typos_King> snarkster:    at the bash prompt :)
<snarkster> right
<snarkster> just learning this scripting thing.. I can recover data from dead hard drives, but cant write a script
<snarkster> sheesh always putting the cart before the horse
<Typos_King_> snarkster:   ark, got dc'ed :|
<Typos_King_> anyhow
<Typos_King_> snarkster:     mkdir ../temp; for folder in *; do cp $folder/* ../temp; done
<Typos_King_> there
<Typos_King_> I used cp, rather than mv, just to make sure if all goes well, then you can remove them
<snarkster> Typos_King_: I just need the txt files not the dirs
<Typos_King_> that's what is getting, $folder/*
<Typos_King_> right
<snarkster> when dealing with 277,000 files everything is slow
<Typos_King_> well
<Typos_King_> snarkster:   you can make that $folder/*.txt I gather
<Typos_King_> or *txt eithe way
<snarkster> followed you exactly got nothing
<Typos_King_> have you checked temp?
<Typos_King_> or ../temp that is
<snarkster> its working, just not showing me anyhting
<Typos_King_> right
<Typos_King_> just let it finish then :)
<snarkster> i did for %folder/*txt in *' do mv $folder/*txt /dest
<Typos_King_> if you do a ls ../temp should show whatever it has so far, unless the cpu is quite taken up
<snarkster> this all happening remotely
<Typos_King_> hehe
<snarkster> so i dont see anyhting
<Typos_King_> not exactly what I typed :S
<Typos_King_> thus
<Typos_King_> unlesss  you meant that was a nested loop
<snarkster> just got another prompt
<Typos_King_> what's wrong with
<Typos_King_> mkdir ../temp; for folder in *; do cp $folder/*txt ../temp; done
<snarkster> i dont know what i mean, i just knew there was a way to move these files to the proper place with out doing a tools>find and taking an hour to locate 277k files that i can do nothing with
<Typos_King_> mkdir ../temp; for folder in *; do cp $folder/*txt ../temp; done   <-- should do the trick
<snarkster> but i dont need to make a directory I already have the proper place to put them
<Typos_King_> well
<Typos_King_> then when done, just move them over :)
<snarkster> which is why i skipped that part
<Typos_King_> no biggie, the temp is just that a temp
<Typos_King_> the idea is, not to do 'mv' right away, since you can screw that part up, using 'cp', ensures you have a good source still if somethings goes awry
<daedaluz> anyone having problems with 4.4.5 update? I don't. :3
<snarkster> so i did: for $folder/*txt in *;do mv $folder/*txt /media/backup/macdrive/1-sorted/office/txt/ : will this work?
<Typos_King_> yeah well
<Typos_King_> that won't work
<snarkster> damn
<Typos_King_> you're using a variable without being initialized
<Typos_King_> namely $folder
<snarkster> ok
<Typos_King_> thus
<snarkster> i really need to learn bash scripting. LOL
<moes> Kubuntu 10.04 w/kde 4....In previous version I could add wallpaper to different desktops...This does not seem possible with latest version is this because of Kde 4
<daedaluz> moes: system settings > desktop > multiple desktops
<daedaluz> moes: enable different activity for each desktop
<Firefishe> How do I setup kde 4.4.4 to use nm-applet at startup rather than knetwork-manager and make it permanent?
<xrfang> after upgrading to 4.4.5 from the ppa, most part of my desktop turns black, and start menu etc. appears on top of screen, how can I downgrade to 4.4.4?
<ethola> how do i get in to the kde channel in irc ?
<ethola> the official not the kubuntu channel i mean
<ethola> ah now i got it
<Reallycool> sometimes, my KDE doesn't wake up from sleep or lock, forcing me to force shutdown
<Reallycool> any ideas why this is happening?
<ybit> a friend of mine is trying to start an otr session with me in kopete but it freezes while generating a private key, any ideas what's going on?
<macintux_> ybit: OTR always seems to freeze, probably its just gathering random data and just locking it up.
<ybit> macintux_: any idea how to fix this problem?
<ybit> no output is coming from the cli
<ybit> when he attempts to start an otr
<ybit> an otr session*
<macintux_> ybit: I don't think there is a fix other than changing the programming. Happens on Windows/Mac/Linux as well.
<macintux_> Adium, Pidgin, and apparently Kopete too.
<ybit> that's sad, it works fine on my computer with other users, just not his computer..
<macintux_> ybit: Mine always freezes while getting an IM just happens for a sec then were in business.
<ybit> yeah, i know what you mean. this just doesn't generate a key. wish there was a way to generate some output so we know what's going on
<macintux_> ybit: You can generate a key in the options.
<macintux_> ybit: Have you tried launching kopete from the konsole?
<ybit> macintux_: yes, no output
<macintux_> ybit: Ahh okay. Not sure what to do.
<ybit> also he's attempting to generate a key manually from the otr config menu but it's still freezing
<ybit> i found a bug that describes what he is experiencing, https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=237050
<ybit> but nobody has responded
<macintux_> ybit: Is it a relatively faster computer or a slow one? The keys generate using random data. If your generating a 4096bit key it takes a while.
<ybit> it's twice as fast as mine
<macintux_> ybit: Hmm, Thats really weird.
<ybit> maybe his version of otr is older..going to install a newer version..maybe...
<ybit> well, we'll try the older version since i think it's the newest version
<macintux_> ybit: Do you really like Kopete? I personally prefer Pidgin.
<ybit> yes, yes i do
<ybit> and it's for my friend, not me good sir :)
<ybit> it integrates nicely with the notifications dialogue
<macintux_> ybit: Ahh, okay. I'm working on my programming skills I wish I could reprogram a lot of things in Linux.
<timIRC> good morning ... anyone alive?
<Takyoji> What's the default partition manager in Kubuntu?
<timIRC> ... what the h*ll is EVERYTHING in kubuntu? :/
<Takyoji> Specifically on 10.04
<Takyoji> Because there's references to qtparted
<ridin> takyoji: gparted?
<ridin> the kubuntu cd has gparted, so
<Takyoji> Awkward, because for some reason when I boot the 10.04 LiveCD, and try simply opening gparted via command line, it says it's not installed.
<Takyoji> I suppose it could just be temporarily installed in RAM
<JontheEchidna> partitionmanager (gparted is not on the CD. neither is partitionmanager, but...)
<ridin> hm
<ridin> i was talking about the ubuntu cd, then i guess
<Takyoji> otherwise someone is complaining about slowness on a 512MB RAM system, with 3 simultaneous applications; does that sound a little abnormal or typical for that amount of RAM?
<Takyoji> (I'
<Takyoji> (I'm using 4GB of RAM, so I wouldn't know :P)
<ridin> well, for kde, kinda
<ridin> probably it'll feel like Vista with aero effects, 1gb of ram
<dragonvial> jeeeeeeeeeeeeeeze
<dragonvial> i forgot how big of a pain in the arse a new linux install is
<dragonvial> everytime you try to do something youre missing libs lol
<Takyoji> Well, I haven't come across dependency hell ever. :P
<dragonvial> everytime i try to ./configure i need something else lol
<Takyoji> ahh, manual compilation
<dragonvial> yeah
<dragonvial> lol
<dragonvial> the uh... package manager whats it called
<Takyoji> That's always fun. :P
<Takyoji> dpkg?
<dragonvial> kpackagekit
<dragonvial> it sucks, wont install anything, shows it, and lists the files, but gives me no option to get it
<dragonvial> so im apt-get'ing
<dragonvial> I'm originally a BSD guy... but its been a long time so im still just now remembering how to do anything actually lol
<Takyoji> I've been curious of BSD for quite a while actually
<Takyoji> Such as OpenBSD
<Takyoji> of being able to sandbox X11 applications.
<Khaotic> Takyoji:  i am programmer
<Takyoji> So does anyone know of the default partition management GUI in Kubuntu then?
<newboon2age_> does anyone know if ubuntuone is installed by default in Kubuntu and if not what steps to take to install it?
<newboon2age_> Takyoji: when i look at my kubuntu menu i don't see one.  i'll check to see if gparted is present...
<deathmage> hi, somebody speak spanish here ?
<deathmage> is anybody from mexico  or spain ?
<siwen> hello.
<tuntu> hi
<tuntu> kub 10.10
<Reallycool> sometimes, my KDE doesn't wake up from sleep or lock, forcing me to force shutdown
<Reallycool> any ideas why this is happening?
<xrfang> how can I remove v4.4.5 and return to 4.4.4?
<Guest39572> hey
<Guest39572> whats java's package?
<Vojtaeus> sun-java6-*
<Guest39572> thank you so much
<Khaotic> Couldn't find package sun-java6-*
<Khaotic> Vojtaeus: Couldn't find package sun-java6-*
<Vojtaeus> Khaotic: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=sun-java&searchon=names&suite=lucid&section=all
<Vojtaeus> No, sorry
<Vojtaeus> Wait
<Khaotic> ok
<Khaotic> Vojtaeus:  are you getting me the package?
<Vojtaeus> Hm. I have packages sun-java6-bin sun-java6-jre, sun-java6-plugin and sun-java6-fonts
<Vojtaeus> From repository lucid/main
<Vojtaeus> Khaotic: You have to find it :)
<xrfang> I got a strange problem after upgrading to 4.4.5 (kubuntu ppa) that the bottom part (about 70%) of screen turns black.
<snoob> Hi
<snoob> I have Ubuntu, then i installed Kubuntu-desktop, now how to remove Gnome ?
<moetunes> !purekde > snoob
<ubottu> snoob, please see my private message
<snoob> Thanks
<stix> Where are the "Restricted drivers" in KDE?
<snoob> moetunes i use automated removal, is it neccesery to manual removal
<moetunes> snoob: never tried it just know the bot link ;]
<snoob> ok
<snoob> how to custom prefer app?
<snoob> ex: Use Chrome as My defalt Browers
<Khaotic> whats the java package name?
<snoob> is kde use compiz?
<snoob> anyone???
<Vojtaeus> snoob: KDE4 uses Kwin4
<Vojtaeus> No compiz by default
<snoob> how to choice defalt app
<Vojtaeus> snoob: set prefered apps in KDE Control Center
<Vojtaeus> snoob: Do NOT be impatient!
<stix> Is there no terminal in kde?
<Khaotic> there is
<Khaotic> it is called konsole
<Khaotic> how do i install java?
<slow-motion> hi
<TheKro> can anyone help me setup my compose key so it works properly?
<stix> Why does nothing happen when I want to configure file sharing? Also when I run the command: "gksudo kcmshell4 fileshare" nothing happens
<ctw> Hi -- does anybody here have any experience with (K)Ubuntu on the Lenovo Thinkpad X201?
<gaetano> ciao
<gaetano> qualcuno mi può aiutare per installare i driver nvidia 220gt su kubuntu 10?
<SID> helloooo
<SID> in need of a little help...
<SID> i got Kubuntu installed....first of all i ran it from the live CD and it found my wireless network card and i was able to connect to my router...
<SID> but now i have installed it to the hard drive, i do not see my wireless :/
<SID> any ideas on how i enable it?
<ArGGu^^> SID well thats odd :S
<SID> yeah i know :/
<SID> when i ran it from the live CD, i had to enable the driver
<SID> but i dont see that option now
<trysh> мне страшно
<ArGGu^^> SID  have checked applications->system->hardware drivers?
<ArGGu^^> *have you
<SID> let me check..im new to linux so bare with me :P
<SID> hmm...downloading package indexes failed, please check your network status, most drivers will not be available.
<SID> then the box that pops up, both windows are empty
<SID> thinkin i should hook it up to my pc via ethernet and share the connection to let it download the files it needs..
<ArGGu^^> SID you could also try that but the kubuntu live cd in the dc/drive
<ArGGu^^> *cd/dvd drive
<SID> yeah its there
<ArGGu^^> and then goto computer->kpackagekit->settings->edit software sources
<ArGGu^^> it will ask your password
<ArGGu^^> the select other software tab
<ArGGu^^> *then
<ArGGu^^> and check the cdrom checkbox
<ArGGu^^> and click close
<ArGGu^^> and then go to application->system->hardware drives
<SID> im on it, just a sec :)
<SID> now it doesnt give me that error
<SID> but the two boxes are still empty
<ArGGu^^> Well that odd :S
<SID> if i click the connection icon in the tray...i see wireless 802.11
<SID> but it does not see any networks
<gaurav__> #globus
<ArGGu^^> SID click connect to other network
<ArGGu^^> Is there any networks?
<SID> if i click that it brings up a box...asking me to enter the details myself
<ArGGu^^> SID press alt+f2 and type konsole
<ArGGu^^> in konsole type ifconfig
<ArGGu^^> is there interface wlan?
<SID> i see..
<SID> eth0 and lo
<ArGGu^^> ok SID type in the console lspci and paste the output in http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<ArGGu^^> and paste the url in here
<SID> ok just a sec
<SID> http://paste.ubuntu.com/457798/
<ArGGu^^> SID go to computer->kpackagekit->settings->edit software sources in the kubuntu software tab(the first tab)
<ArGGu^^> Is the Proprietary drivers for devices (restricted) checked?
<SID> yeah
<ArGGu^^> SID ok go to computer->kpackagekit
<ArGGu^^> and in software management
<ArGGu^^> search package bcmwl-kernel-source
<ArGGu^^> Does it find it?
<SID> let me look
<SID> ive hooked it up via ethernet for now and letting it update
<SID> not sure if that will help it..
<ArGGu^^> SID also check if finds package b43-fwcutter
<SID> ok i will check when its finished updating
<SID> wont let me search till its done
<naftilos76> hi everyone! Here is a tricky question! How do i force two PCs (one desktop and one laptop) to have exactly the sames packages installed? The problem is that one of them is problematic regarding Openoffice and greek fonts and the other is fine! Can anyone help?
<Atritas> naftilos76: use "dpkg --get-selections >packagelist" on the PC you use as base and "dpkg --set-selections <packagelist" on the PC you want to have exactly the same packages installed followed by a "sudo aptitude install" to actually install all packages.
<naftilos76> Atritas: Αν το target μηχάνημα έχει παραπάνω πακέτα εγκατεστημένα; Προφανώς εκείνα θα μείνουν όπως έχουν, σωστά;
<Atritas> naftilos76: english, please
<naftilos76> oops!
<naftilos76> sorry
<naftilos76> Atritas: If the target PC has more pkgs installed, what will happen with those? Will they stay AS IS?
<ArGGu^^> naftilos76 the only problem is using greek fonts in openoffice?
<Atritas> naftilos76: the man pages says:
<Atritas> --get-selections [package-name-pattern...]
<Atritas>               Get list of package selections, and write it to stdout. Without a pattern, non-installed packages (i.e.  those  which  have  been
<Atritas>               previously purged) will not be shown.
<FloodBotK1> Atritas: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<naftilos76> Atritas: Ok, ok man! Thanks a lot for your time!
<howlymowly> hi poeple.. short question:  what is a good program with kde to record a screen session? I need to capture a video of my desktop....
<Atritas> !recordmydesktop | howlymowly
<Atritas> oops... well.. i use recordmydesktop for screencasting.
<SID> ArGGu^^ tyvm for your help, got it working :D
<ArGGu^^> SID ok :)
<ArGGu^^> SID it worked after update?
<SID> yeah after the update it checked for drivers and found my card :D
<ArGGu^^> SID ok that good, but one thing still
<ArGGu^^> SID uncheck the cdrom from other software
<SID> ok done ;)
<SID> does kubuntu have the add/remove part like ubuntu does?
<SID> where i can just search for apps and click download?
<ArGGu^^> SID no there is only the kpackagekit
<SID> oh :/
<ArGGu^^> but in kpackagekit there is filter where you can choose example games
<SID> ah, i see
<ArGGu^^> SID but you could install the ubuntu add/remove
<SID> how could i do that?
<ArGGu^^> installing package software-center, but it will install a lot of gnome apps.
<ArGGu^^> example I think it will use gnome dialog for asking password and not the kdesudo
<SID> right
<SID> well, im not sure weather to stick with kubuntu or check out the others just yet anyway
<SID> so ill check it out as it is for a while first ;)
<ArGGu^^> SID with command sudo aptitude --without-recommends install software-center it will leave lots of gnome packages from installing
<ArGGu^^> so maybe it will work with kdesudo
<ArGGu^^> I will try
<t1y45y6> Any body... How i can switch/add opensuse channel on kubuntu
<yener> hay
<yener> weher
<anode> so, so I have an eeepc 1005ha here, I boot up live disk, Mouse doesn't work
<anode> what should I do?
<bentob0x> what do you use to display amarok's current file number and  title on the task bar ?
<georges-albert> join/ #namurlug
<legodude> I'm running 10.04 and am having trouble with my ipod touch, the system does not really seem to recognize it
<legodude> I can't get amarok or rhythmbox to see that it exists
<legodude> running 3.1.3 on ipod
<ubuntu_> ghbdtn
<anode> I have an eeepc 1005ha here, I boot up live disk, Mouse doesn't work. what's going on??
<BluesKaj> !ipod | legodude
<ubottu> legodude: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<legodude> BluesKaj: read that
<BluesKaj> reading is one thing , did you follow the suggestions?
<legodude> yes
<legodude> there is not much there in terms of debugging
<BluesKaj> sorry legodude , not an ipod owner , so I can't help, maybe someone else can.
<legodude> thanks anyway
<legodude> it shows up in lsusb
<legodude> and as a camera device
<BluesKaj> legodude, driver?
<legodude> BluesKaj: ?
<BluesKaj> perhaps a linux driver for the ipod , i had to install the moto for my phone (altho I have the same prob , some kind of bug )
<legodude> well, that is part of my problem
<legodude> libimodibledevice is somehow involved
<BluesKaj> it sees my phone , but not the dirs
<legodude> as are other things
<legodude> but I don't know how it all hooks together
<legodude> so I can't debug it
<legodude> fuse was involved at some point
<BluesKaj> yeah , well I just use the windows side of my pc for devices that won't work on linux , altho my phone is the only one I can't get to work.
<slow-motion> bye
<Mehrab> Hi, my newly installed kubuntu 10.04 eats up my home folder disk space. after I reboot it takes about 30 minutes to remain no space on my home folder, what is that?
<Mehrab> how can I see what is eating up that free disk space?
<Idhan> is there a good alternative to gwenview? doesn't show the videos properly.. only pictures
<DarthFrog> Idhan: dragonplayer
<Idhan> DarthFrog: thank you!
<xrfang_> after install kde4.4.5 the composition feature is broken, how can I check what's the problem and fix it? thanks
<slinker1> system settings desktop effects under worksapce appearance
<xrfang_> slinker1: I know, but after I enable it it gets disabled automatically
<slinker1> ahh what video card?
<xrfang_> slinker1: I use ati xpress 200m, card is not a problem, because it works well until this upgrade, and btw, is there a way to check "history" of recent apt-get upgrades?
<slinker1> good question i usually check prior to ....
<slinker1> does it accept the change till log out?
<pingveno> I forget, is there a way to adjust the screen brightness/join python
<pingveno> uh
<pingveno> oops
<Torch> pingveno: try power management in system settings
<slow-motion> hi
<brmassa> guys, im suffering from a bug vastly reported in ubuntu forums, but i could find a solution: XOrg and Plasma constantly grow... is there a fix?
<brmassa> ...but i COULDNT find a solution...
<frosties> yo tout le monde comment on remait les miniatures le les ai suprime en bas a droite  ( je suis sous kubuntu 10.04 lbs )
<Pici> !fr | frosties
<ubottu> frosties: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<frosties> dsl
<frosties> ji vais
<starwatcher> hi all, is there a utility to remove old kernels and update grup?
<Hygo> ...
<James147> starwatcher: apt-get or aptitude can... or anmy other package manager :S
<starwatcher> thanks, just thought that ubuntu had it's own utility
<James147> starwatcher: never heard of one that does that :s
<starwatcher> maybe I am just used to using sidux that had smxi to do it via terminal
<James147> starwatcher: easiest way I have found is to use aptitude to search for the kernal version
<starwatcher> ok that will work, thatnks again
<Bro_Max> hi
<csgeek> so.. here's an interesting question.  It seems like all my keyboard shortcuts aren't working.
<csgeek> alt+tab is dead.  alt+f2 .. it seems all the global shortcuts aren't working
<csgeek> right click on the desktop and select run works.. but the kbd shortcut for it doesn't.. I double checked...and reset everything to default.. still same behavior
<tdn> I have just installed the available updates today. Including new kernel packages. This broke the video driver. What gives? Are others experiencing this too? How do I fix it?
<Iggy__> @tnd run system>hardware drivers you have to do this everytime you upgrade the kernel
<Torch> tdn: run dkms status from a shell
<Torch> tdn: also, are you running virtualbox?
<Torch> tdn: their latest update broke dkms on my system
<tdn> Torch, I have virtualbox installed but not using it right now.
<Torch> tdn: doesn't matter, if you got their faulty update, dkms might be broken
<Torch> tdn: then it won't upgrade your video driver on a new kernel.
<tdn> Torch, http://paste.adora.dk/P1707.html <- dkms status
<Torch> tdn: not broken
<Torch> tdn: also, you have the correct video driver for the latest kubuntu kernel, it seems
<tdn> Torch, note, this is from 2.6.32-22-generic (which I have booted to now).
<tdn> Torch, should I run dkms from the new broken kernel?
<Torch> tdn: no. makes no difference
<tdn> Ok.
<tdn> Torch, what is dkms?
<Torch> tdn: we need more info on what is actually broken
<tdn> Torch, as you can see, I have nvidia driver installed also. How do I active that?
<Torch> tdn: dynamic kernel module system or sth like that. installs kernel modules after kernel upgrades, i think originally invented by dell, no less.
<tdn> Ok.
<Torch> tdn: it should be active without intervention. what exactly is not working?
<tdn> Torch, well, after I rebooted after installing the updates available today, the first thing I noticed was that the prompt at boot asking me to enter LUKS crypto passphrase was broken. The bootup resolution was very low.
<tdn> Torch, then it started up X. Everything was very slow. I tried opening a video in SMPlayer but it wouldnt play. Then I tried opening a video in mplayer directly. It was so slow that everything was in slow motion. Then I tried VLC: the same.
<tdn> Torch, Also, everything felt very slow.
<tdn> Torch, then I booted back to 2.6.32-22-generic. Now it is as before.
<Torch> tdn: i see. can you pastebin /var/log/Xorg.0.log from such a slow X session?
<Torch> tdn: from the outside we won't be able to diagnose this or repair it. run the broken kernel.
<tdn> Torch, I Torch would that be /var/log/Xorg.0.log.old ?
<tdn> Torch, http://paste.adora.dk/P1708.html
<Torch> tdn: no, i don't think. it keeps overwriting it, iirc.
<tdn> Torch, that file seems to be modified in the time I booted up in the new kernel that didnt work.
<Torch> (==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Thu Jul  1 20:58:41 2010
<Torch> tdn: does that seem correct to you?
<tdn> Torch, I have no idea.
<Torch> tdn: the time
<tdn> Torch, for comparison, here is http://paste.adora.dk/P1709.html
<tdn> Torch, the new one.
<tdn> Torch, yes. It was exactly around nine o clock.
<Torch> (EE) Failed to initialize GLX extension (Compatible NVIDIA X driver not found)
<Torch> that's the culprit.
<Torch> now, why does that happen ;-)
<Torch> tdn: can you pastebin your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file, if you have it?
<tdn> Torch, I have none.
<Torch> tdn: ok, i see.
<tdn> Torch, I have a (maybe related) problem also. I would very much like to be able to enable desktop effects. But I can't.
<tdn> Torch, with nouveau.
<Torch> tdn: now, (k)ubuntu wizards to the rescue.... i don't use (k)ubuntu's way of configuring X11, so i cannot tell you what to do next.
<Torch> tdn: one step after the other
<Torch> tdn: you're not using nouveau, you're aware of that?
<Torch> tdn: at least you told your system to use the nvidia driver
<tdn> Torch, I am now? I am not with the new kernel. Correct?
<tdn> Torch, http://paste.adora.dk/P1710.html
<tdn> ^ lsmod |grep nouveau
<Torch> tdn: wait, wait... you said on your working kernel you were using nvidia's drivers.
<tdn> Torch, doesnt that mean I use nouveau.
<Torch> tdn: no.
<Torch> tdn: nvidia's drivers are the dkms thingy
<tdn> Torch, no. I am on 2.6.32-22-generic now. This is the old kernel. It works. and I use nouveau here.
<tdn> Torch, ok.
<Torch> tdn: so where and when did you install the nvidia driver?
<Torch> tdn: you must have done it, it's not installed per default
<Torch> tdn: threre's also nothing wrong with it, you just need to decide what you want to have ;-)
<tdn> Torch, I installed it because I thought it would make desktop effects work.
<tdn> Torch, I followed some of the advice here: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-nv/+question/113332
<Torch> tdn: to clear this up, there's nouveau which is open source. it does have no 3d to speak of and some 2d acceleration. kde's desktop effects somewhat work with it, albeit a little slowly.
<Torch> tdn: some people claim it works very well for them.
<Torch> tdn: it does not for me.
<tdn> Torch, I cannot even enable desktop effects in KDE. I get an error.
<Torch> tdn: nvidia's driver has support for 3d and desktop effects should just work. however, their driver has a lot of bugs that hurt kde performance badly and nvidia don't seem to show any interest in fixing them.
<tdn> Torch, my main problem with nouveau is that it makes my graphics card become extremely hot. So hot that I cannot have my laptop on the lap. Hotter than the CPU.
<Torch> tdn: ouch, oh no.
<Torch> tdn: you didn't add repositories?
<tdn> Torch, which one?
<Torch> tdn: like, in the first comment on that launchpad page.
<tdn> Yeah tried. Didnt work.
<Torch> tdn: but you probably got a broken nvidia driver still
<tdn> Probably.
<tdn> Torch, I did install the nvidiaglx package as suggested on launchpad.
<Torch> tdn: remove it
<tdn> Torch, but it did not allow me to enable desktop effects. It seemed that nouveau was still in use after nvidia drivers was installed.
<tdn> Torch, aptitude purge nvidia-glx-185?
<Torch> tdn: yes. it doesn't work that way.
<Torch> tdn: if that's the package name (and the command, i use apt-get)
<tdn> Torch, it is purged now.
<Torch> tdn: dkms status does not list nvidia anymore?
<tdn> http://paste.adora.dk/P1711.html
<tdn> dkms status
<tdn> Two nvidia entries
<Torch> tdn: purge nvidia-current
<tdn> Ok.
<Torch> tdn: you should see dkms remove it too when you do that, i think.
<tdn> Removing all DKMS Modules
<Torch> tdn: yep
<tdn> http://paste.adora.dk/P1712.html <- dkms shows no nvidia
<Torch> tdn: very good.
<Torch> tdn: now boot the new kernel and hope for the best ;-)
<tdn> I will try. BRB.
<Torch> tdn: it might still be broken during boot and the LUKS thing though.
<Torch> tdn: like, too low resolution
<Torch> tdn: that's a different matter
<Torch> tdn: or at least i think it is ;-)
<tdn> Torch, ok, still very low resolution in bootup prompt.
<tdn> Torch, and then followed by black screen. Cannot Alt+F2 into a console either.
<tdn> No X.
<Torch> tdn: yuck.
<tdn> http://paste.adora.dk/P1713.html
<tdn> xorg.0.log
<tdn> I have ssh open to the machine now. Anything I shuold try?
<tdn> Torch, any hope that it will work if I boot up in the old kernel?
<Torch> tdn: well, nouveau doesn't work
<Torch> tdn: it should. but that won't fix it for you in the long run.
<anode> I just loaded up kubuntu and couldn't help but notice that my mouse was/is either disabled or just doesnt work.. How can I go about diagnosing this problem?
<tdn> Torch, I was in #ubuntu-beginners earlier today. It seems that other users are experiencing the same after this kernel upgrade.
<Torch> tdn: hrm, ok, maybe you just cannot do anything at this point.
<anode> I'm grabbing the normal ubuntu and will install kde from there, but do you tink i'll have the same problem?
<tdn> anode, try the mouse in another computer.
<tdn> Torch, :(
<anode> tdn: it's my touchpad on my netbook o_O
<Torch> tdn: you can still install the nvidia driver (the _REGULAR_ one, not from a ppa) from your old kernel
<Torch> tdn: i have the nvidia driver and the newest kernel update and it all works
<tdn> anode, ok. Then try to download an Ubuntu live cd image and put it on a USB stick with unetbootin. Then boot the livecd and check if the problem is still there. If so, then maybe the touchpad is broken. If not, then it is a softwareproblem that can be fixed.
<tdn> Torch, you mean the one from nvidia.com website?
<Torch> tdn: no.
<Torch> tdn: the one from "install hardware drivers" or sth like that in the menu in kde
<Torch> tdn: that's the one that should always work.
<Torch> tdn: unless you have a super-new nvidia card.
<tdn> Torch, it is not new.
<anode> tdn: well see, I'm doing that already.. I already know the touchpad works since I've been using it in windows/slackware..
<anode> tdn: i'm downloading the regular ubuntu just to see
<Torch> tdn: then either get nouveau working again or just install that.
<Torch> anode: please stop calling the gnome-based variant regular around here.
<tdn> anode, oh. Ok. Then it is software. I am not sure how to debug mouse driver issues.
<Torch> anode: also, there'susually no difference in hardware support beteween kubuntu and ubuntu.
<tdn> anode, try opening a question on launchpad.
<anode> tdn: well, I'm calling it regular because it's not kubuntu... just ubuntu
<Torch> anode: right. those are names, nothing more.
<Torch> anode: there's nothing regular about ubuntu. it's just a name.
<anode> okay.......... it's just not "ubutnu"... anyways
<anode> Torch: opeing a question on launchpad?
<anode> tdn: *
<tdn> Torch, is this something I should be concerned with: http://p.adora.dk/PCURRENT.html
<tdn> ?
<tdn> anode, http://answers.launchpad.net
<Torch> tdn: no, just some process having a bug, i guess.
<tdn> But kwrited
<Torch> tdn: is some kde thingy, not a kernel thingy
<tdn> Thats a kernel process, right?
<Torch> tdn: no
<tdn> Ok.
<Torch> tdn: the name is unfortunate.
<tdn> It does not say 'kwrite' but 'kwrited'
<Torch> tdn: i know, it's still a kde thingy ;-)
<Torch> tdn: and the name is still unfortunate. very much so.
<tdn> Torch, ok.
<tdn> Torch, Phew.
<Torch> tdn: don't panic ;-)
<tdn> Torch, I won't. I have my towel ;)
<tdn> Is anyone using these PPAs http://kubuntu.org/news/kde-sc-4.4.3 ? Do you recommend them?
<newboon2age_> question: how do we install the UbuntuOne client on Kubuntu?
<ridin> sudo apt-get install ubuntuone-client-gnome ?
<newboon2age_> ridin: thank you i'll give that a wack....
<Torch> tdn: updates within the same kde minor version are generally safe
<Torch> tdn: like from 4.4.x to 4.4.y
<Torch> tdn: don't update to 4.5 if you want your system running stably
<Torch> tdn: also, kudos for recognising the HHG quote ;-) not so common anymore these days.
<okapi14> hi all, anyone ever experienced kubuntu screens being black? you launch application from a terminal but plasmoid desktop completely black you can not see your desktop?
<ridin> no, plasma just crashes and restarts again
<okapi14> ridin: how?
<ridin> okapi14 idk
<ridin> okapi14, try entering plasma-desktop in the terminal
<okapi14> ridin: wonderfull. it is work
<ridin> no problem.
<tdn> Torch, :)
<tdn> Torch, how would I remove the kernel in which nouveau does not work?
<Torch> tdn: you cannot, really.
<tdn> Torch, so I do not need to select a different kernel on each boot.
<tdn> Torch, oh.
<tdn> Torch, is there a way to make grub post the boot menu then? Like grub 1 did?
<Torch> tdn: ubuntu's set up in a way that it always installs newer kernels because they're security updates.
<okapi14> ridin: I have this dynamic background that shows the moon. When I zoom in/out that where plasma crash. Do you have an idea why?
<Torch> tdn: it's all a lot more complicated with grub2
<tdn> Torch, yeah, I know.
<Torch> tdn: you can just edit /boot/grub/grub.cfg, but that will get overwritten
<Torch> tdn: tjere
<Torch> oops
<tdn> Torch, but I can press shift and esc on boot to show a boot menu. Is there any way to just have it shown for 3 seconds or something like that? It was easy with grub1.
<Torch> tdn: there's probably a better way, but i wouldn't know
<Torch> tdn: hmm, still shows for me. but i've heard that's not default anymore. dunno what i did to get that ;-)
<tdn> Torch, I dont know the format of /boot/grub/grub.cfg. It does not look like menu.lst.
<tdn> Torch, ok.
<Torch> tdn: yeah, also, there's no setting for the default entry there. gotta be somewhere else, let me look.
<tdn> Torch, I think it should be possible to change this kind of settings from System Settings in KDE.
<tdn> Torch, no need for the user to manually edit these files.
<Torch> tdn: it's in /etc/default/grub
<tdn> Not for such basic stuff.
<Torch> tdn: meaning it won't get overwritten, it's a real config value
<tdn> Torch, ok. What do I need to change?
<Torch> tdn: the interaction between KDE and the OS is not so simple (KDE is available for many OSes, including windows and mac)
<Torch> tdn: edit that file and set GRUB_DEFAULT to the entry you want to boot per default, i guess.
<Torch> tdn: then re-generate /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<tdn> Torch, yeah, but then Kubuntu devs should make such integration.
<tdn> Torch, how? grub-install ?
<tdn> Torch, update-grub?
<Torch> tdn grub-mkconfig > /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<Torch> tdn: iirc ;-)
<Torch> tdn: i don't do all this every day.
<Torch> tdn: the kubuntu devs would love to do all that if there were enough of them, i'm sure.
<okapi14> how can you play video on terminal or tty1?
<Torch> okapi14: you need some kind of graphical output for a video, you're aware of that?
<Torch> (disregarding mplayer's ascii output for a moment ;-)
<okapi14> torch: yes, but being on on of the terminal I guess it is impossible?
<Torch> okapi14: without an X server running, generally yes, impossible.
<okapi14> Torch: why generally? There is exception?
<Torch> okapi14: what do you really want to do?
<Torch> okapi14: describe your problem.
<okapi14> Torch: I want run or work only in terminal (no GUI) and do everything in terminal. So I was wondering if is possible to play movie too
<Torch> okapi14: use konsole for your work ;-)
<Torch> okapi14: a GUI is a good thing to have.
<okapi14> Torch: :)) your funny with good advise. So I will use both then...:)
<nixbxo> hi all
<nixbxo> i am trying to configure dual monitors on kubuntu, if i use xrandr it crashes X, i have also tried doing it through "System Settings -> Display"
<Torch> nixbxo: kubuntu version? kde version? graphics card? driver?
<okapi14> hi all, I have a webcam made by logitch (quickcam fusion)  but is not working. Anyone can help?
<nixbxo> Torch: Kubuntu 10.04, KDE 4.4.2, Graphics card Intel 82945G, driver i915
<slow-motion> n8
<Torch> nixbxo: (i won't be able to help you, i don't have such a card, but without that information no one will help you)
<petr_> hallo
<assssplusplus> hello
<assmanplusplus> hello
<assmanplusplus> how to install apache module mode_rewrite ?
<assmanplusplus> cammon babyes!  tell me guys!
<assmanplusplus> My fucking apache have not this module!  it is paradoxe!
<assmanplusplus> fucking default indtalletion
<assmanplusplus> helllloooo
<assmanplusplus> is somebody here?
<Torch> assmanplusplus: calm down. now.
<assmanplusplus> if you sre gay - continue to be silent
<assmanplusplus> calm?
<assmanplusplus> ok
<Torch> !op
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) Hobbsee, Tm_T, Nalioth, Riddell, seth, imbrandon, gnomefreak, nixternal, ryanakca, mneptok, PriceChild, tsimpson, jussi, Pici, ikonia, genii, Mamarok, claydoh, maco, apachelogger, seele, Nightrose, JontheEnchidna, rgreening, or txwikinger
<assmanplusplus> stoppp!!!ubottu !! I am first
<assmanplusplus> imbizils
<assmanplusplus> cocroaches
<assmanplusplus> imbeciles
<assmanplusplus> is here cockroaches only ?
<assmanplusplus> bye
#kubuntu 2010-07-02
<picharras> hola, alguien que hable español?
<ToxinPowe> picharras: #kubuntu-es
<picharras> sip, conosco ese, pero por aquí nadie?
<ToxinPowe> por aquí algunos :P
<ytoox> what software do I need to create image transitions?
<Guest85018> how do i make it so i can see files on my desktop without having to use dolphin
<ytoox> Khaotic: you need to right click and add widget called folder view
<Khaotic> for some reason i can add widgets
<Khaotic> why not
<Khaotic> ytoox
<ytoox> what happens when you right click? are you on kde 4?
<Khaotic> yuh
<ytoox> do you have the plasma button at the top right
<ytoox> ?
<Khaotic> yes
<ytoox> click it
<ytoox> and choose that one widget
<Khaotic> i am
<Khaotic> it wont bring up the panel thing for widgets to add
<ytoox> maybe your desktop widgets are locked, if you right click on the desktop and choose unlock widgets
<ytoox> and then try opening the plasma menu
<Khaotic> they are unlocked...
<Khaotic> i can click on the widgets menu, but it wont bring up the panel of widgets to add
<ytoox> then I don't know what the problem is, soory'
<snoober> Hey all...question. I was a total ree-ree this morning and changed my password. I try to login tonight and I'm completely blanking on what I changed it to. I saw some tutorials online but I don't see grub when I boot...
<snoober> thoughts?
<ytoox> press esc when the machine is booting up
<snoober> I did
<ytoox> mmm
<snoober> nothing
<ytoox> are you able to enter with a different account?
<snoober> I don't see a grub menu at all
<snoober> I only have 1 to my knowlege other than root
<ytoox> well, if you enter as root and know the password then you can change it right?
<snoober> I never set a password for root
<snoober> is there a default password? Sorry...I'm a newbie
<ytoox> if you are in kubuntu then it is the same as the one you use for your usual user
<snoober> which I changed to something I didn't remember
<ytoox> if you login and then press alt+F2 you can do sudo and then pass on commands to change the password
<snoober> if I could login though right?
<ytoox> no, you don't have to login
<snoober> oh
<ytoox> I suppose the startup takes you to the graphical login window right?
<snoober> correct
<ytoox> when you are there press alt f2
<ytoox> and you will see a terminal like window where you can work out some commands
<ytoox> sorry I meant to say control alt f2
<snoober> sorry, no luck
<snoober> I pressed alt+f2
<snoober> nothing popped up
<snoober> oh control
<snoober> nope
<snoober> that didn't work either
<ytoox> control alt f2 didn't work?
<xrandrmac> i'm using 10.04 and i just ran a software update
<xrandrmac> now, kde wont start
<xrandrmac> and what's better is, without KDE i cannot connect to the internet on that box
<xrandrmac> so i guess first off, is there a TEXT based wifi config tool i can run to connect to the net, run aptitude and see if there are additional packages i need to get?
<Typos_King> hehe
<Typos_King> I read somewhere they no longer include aptitude, but who knows, by default install that is :)
<Typos_King> xrandrmac: http://blog.tplus1.com/index.php/2008/06/13/how-to-connect-to-a-wireless-network-from-the-ubuntu-command-line/
<superadmin> hola
<nickee> How set the taskbar tabs to only show the tabs for on the current desktop?  Ex, for Firefox, with windows on other desktops, only show the FF windows on this desktop, in the taskbar/panel at the bottom of the screen?
<judgen> i am an deponant of pulseaudio, what does kde us nowdays as the excellent aRTS system is no longer in use.. i still find myself installing kmix in kubuntu.
 * xrandrmac might just go with CentOS. i dislike having problems :)
<macintux_> nickee: Its very simple right click on taskbar panel choose settings
<macintux_> nickee: Its on general tab under filters
<James147> nickee: note you need to right click on an empty part of the task amnager widget (you will need to close some windows if it is full)
<nickee> macintux_: i don't see that :(
<macintux_> nickee: You have to right click on empty space of course. Thanks James147
<James147> nickee: its under "Task Manager Settings" if you right click on the task manager (not just the panel)
<macintux_> Alt+D, S
<nickee> there is no empty space on any of my 10 desktops - they all have exactly the same items on the taskbar :(
<James147> nickee: you will need to close some applications to change the settings
<macintux_> nickee: Your taskbar. Empty space on the taskbar. you dont need to switch desktops to do it
<macintux_> nickee: I'll get you a screenshot, hold on.
<nickee> every time I close a task, all the others expand their tab size, taking up all space.
<nickee> ok, now I've got some free space, but,
<macintux_> nickee: http://i.imgur.com/LgSji.png
<nickee> wow, fixed, i think
<judgen> hehe i could not even stay away from kwin (the best manager ever made so far, except the app_server, tracker,deskbar combination wich is awsome. Even for people that have only used win7 and compiz
<newboon2age_> xrandrmac: are you running kubuntu?
<nickee> Ok, this is wierd, & very poor operation/design:  Only when there is totally clear space on the taskbar/panel does the "General" option show up (with the filters options showing).  I'd been clicking on the tb/panel below the "show desktop" icon, & that brought up the "task manager settings" window, but minus the "general" tab.  -  Is that a bug??  Seems awful.
<newboon2age_> xrandrmac: oh, sorry yes this is the #kubuntu channel (got disoriented)
<xrandrmac> newboon2age_: yeah, i just did a software update, and it broke KDE
<judgen> not at the moment, but i have installed "kubuntu-dekstop" package
<xrandrmac> ksmserver is having issues
<newboon2age_> xrandrmac: reason i ask is i had some issues w/ networkmanager and got the solution which is CL... would that help?
<judgen> xrandrmac, details?
<James147> nickee: looks like its being worked on... the isue is when you click on application icons that cause their menus to appear... in kde 4.5 it seems that task manager settings have been added to that menu, but not the panel options
<xrandrmac> James147: i did a mv -f .kde kdesave/   then restarted kdm, tried to login, and it's still very unhappy with me. I created a testuser acct and it's happier than a horta in a rock quarry
<James147> xrandrmac: check your ~/ for files that might be owned by root
<nickee> James147: thanks :)
<James147> xrandrmac: (or not owned by you)
<James147> nickee: The great thing about the task manager (and everything else) being "just a widget" is that you can replace them with other things (like smooth tasks over task manager for a more win7 like taskbar... or lancealot as the application launcher)
<xrandrmac> James147: would backing up my files, removing MY user account and recreating it solve the issue?
<James147> xrandrmac: chown USER:USER ~/.*   might also work
<xrandrmac> James147: should i use chown -R or just chown?
<James147> xrandrmac: ls -la ~/ | grep root   just to see if there are any files owned by root would be a quick check though and safer
<xrandrmac> James147: did that, and no returns
<nickee> Help please:   Kate File>OpenRecent  fails to show the document I just saved then closed window on.  Is this a known bug?
<James147> xrandrmac: :Sif a new user worked then I would think recreating your home directory would also work (but I suggest backing it up then deleting the files one by one untill you find the problem if you want to keep some settings)
<xrandrmac> ok
<James147> xrandrmac: I would try .Xauthority first :) have had problems with that one in the past
<James147> xrandrmac: then anything you think you wont miss :)
<xrandrmac> remove .Xauthority?
<James147> xrandrmac: thats what I would try first
<xrandrmac> removing the home directory worked
<nickee> Help please:   Kate File>OpenRecent  fails to show the document I just saved then closed window on.  Is this a known bug?
<xrandrmac> now lets see if i can replace my .kde to get my settings back
<James147> nickee: just once, or every time?
<nickee> James147: pretty sure always.
<James147> nickee: noticing that it clears my recient documents on close here :S so its always empty on start
<nickee> James147: the list of recent documents is about 10 items, all fairly old, & it doesn't show a test document I just made, saved & closed.
<James147> nickee: can you clear the list and see if you cna get anything new on it?
<nickee> James147: I never close Kate.  It is always running.  I have many documents open in it (25).  When I shutdown & restart , it comes up with all my documents from before I shutdown.
<nickee> James147: how does one "clear the list"?
<James147> nickee: the recent document list? it should be File>recent documents>clear list
<James147> nickee: if you dont want it to load any documents on start up go to Settings > configure kate > (Application) Sessions > check "Start new session"
<nickee> James147:  File >  there is no ">recent documents>clear list"
<James147> nickee: "open recent"?
<nickee> James147:  Thx, no , I _do_ want it to reload the documents from the last session. :)
<nickee> James147: File > Open, OpenRecent, OpenWith.  those are the only 3 "open" options there.
<xrandrmac> James147: thanks :)
<James147> nickee: file > open recent > clear list    should clear the recent documents
<James147> nickee: then see if you cna get anything to stick after you close and reopen kate (I cannot for some reason)
<synth> Can someone give me a hand with wireless on kubuntu 10.04?  I used the system tray network icon to configure my wireless. it worked.. I rebooted and it no longer wants to connect.  the 'profile' is still there with all its settings but it wont connect
<nickee> James147: Ok, I see it.  1) I cleared the list, & now the list is empty. 2) I created a test doc, saved it, closed its window.  3) Recent documents is still empty :(   Suggestions?
<synth> the driver works, iwconfig shows the interface and says its unassociated.
<synth> I cant get that 'system tray' app to reconnect though despite its attempts.. even if I remove the entry and re-make it anew it still won't..
<nickee> James147: Ok, I see it.  1) I cleared the list, & now the list is empty. 2) I created a test doc, saved it, closed its window.  3) Recent documents is still empty :(   Suggestions?
<synth> all the documentation I can find is unspecific and helped with this issue..
<synth> *wont help
<James147> nickee: my guess is a bug... I would file a bug report, not sure what else to do sorry (looks like it worked in the past but not any longer)
<James147> synth: you can try the gnome network manager, knetwork manager is still abit flaky at times :S (intall: network-manager-gnome  run: nm-applet)
<synth> James147: ooh I will try that thanks much
<synth> I dont mind if its gnome I wont be using it often
<nickee> James147: thx. aare you a developer?  Are yo able to file a bug report on this?  I'm thinking you are fast & could file it in 1 minute, where it would take me 30 mintes to learn howto & file the bug.   If you could file the bug, since you are more familiar with the issues, you'd also know more about how to specify the bug properly.
<nickee> James147: would you mind filing this bug?  Please?  Please let me know. Thanks :)
<James147> synth: (kill knetworkmanager before starting nm-applet)  if that doesnt work alot of people found wicd to work better then Network-Manager (but that will want to remove network-manager when you install it)
<James147> nickee: I am not :) so would probally take me jsut as long (there is a bug report option in the help menu of kde apps... try that :) )
<synth> nm-applet is in network-manager-gnome?
<synth> trying to find it with apt-file now
<James147> synth: yes
<synth> ok cool.. instaling now
<James147> nickee: looks like it has already been reported
<James147> nickee: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=228027
<James147> nickee: or rather https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=182759
<synth> damn no luck with network-manager-gnome either.. its weird it just wont finish connecting when it starts.. even if i delete & re-add the entry as if it were new.  it worked the first time.
<amason> synth: is there anything in dmes
<amason> dmesg rather
<amason> worth just checking the driver isn't complaining about something or other
<synth> just some NETDEV_UP & NETDEV_CHANGE ioctl msgs talk about link not ready/link becomes ready
<amason> k
<synth> iwconfig & ifconfig show the interface but for some reason it doesnt get its IP
<synth> i tried dhclient against the iface, didnt help
<amason> so does it keep prompting for password or what does it do when it fails ?
<synth> it doesnt prompt for a password, just looks like its setting up and never gets further
<synth> w/kde network manager it went on and on.. w/gnome it seems to time out after 60 seconds
<synth> no error nothing
<amason> out of curiosity try rmmod your wireless driver
<amason> and then modprobe it
<amason> what model wireless card do you have ?
<synth> heh, none of the network managers are working for me.. can anyone point me to instructions on how to setup wireless with etc/network/interfaces & iwconfig ?
<synth> where in the world do all these network managers store their configurations?
<synth> now that I go back to the gnome applet, all the values for my wireless are greyed out
<Ashex> There any problems with adding additional collections to digikam?
<Ashex> I'm trying to add a folder that's mounted via sshfs. Get the message "The selected folder does not exist or is not readable"
<Khaotic> how do i get skype?
<avihay> Khaotic: you can download it from they're site
<adryan> ciao!!
<adryan> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<gaurav__> hello everyone
<amason> hi gaurav__
<gaurav__> hi amason
<[CM]> I seriously dont think 10.04 is ready myself........ I just got done downgrading back to 8.04
<[CM]> for the reason that
<[CM]> if your using a gtk app like chrome
<[CM]> and pidgin looses all sound till chrome is closed
<amason> [CM]: ready for what ?
<[CM]> prime time amason
<[CM]> because of the audio issues
<[CM]> thats why I downgraded back to 8.04
<[CM]> with kde 3.5.10
<amason> *shrug* works ok for me
<[CM]> it didnt for me... one was muted while the other played
<amason> at least with 8.04 your still supported though
<[CM]> and vice versa
<[CM]> yeah
<amason> k
<amason> [CM]: have you considered filing a bug against your problem. On consideration , since both of those are GTK applications and i think by default Kubuntu doesn't use pulseaudio as the phonon backend, that it could just be a case of the maintainers setting pulseaudio as the default backend
<amason> because the problem your describing is pretty much pulseaudio is meant to combat
<[CM]> oh
<[CM]> I never did file anything,
<[CM]> :\
<amason> my guess is that two kde apps wouldn't have an issue
<amason> or if you were using Ubuntu (ie gnome ) then that would use pulseaudio and that probably would work
<amason> i don't know that for sure though
<amason> but things can't improve if people don't let the maintainers know when something isn't working
<[CM]> true
<TravisFW> is there something new about mounting drives in kubuntu 10.4? just plugging it in doesn't bring up the notification to mount like it used to
<Khaotic> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fzza-ZbEY70&feature=popular&has_verified=1
<newboon2age_> just for everyone's info here's how i was able to get UbuntuOne working on Kubuntu: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9535765#post9535765
<scarodj> Hi. I'm very used to look for this kind of info by googling and on the forums and I'm almost sure I won't find an answer, so, I'll ask away. Kpakage kit has a while stuck saying it's wayting for the service to start. Is this normal? Should I really wait for the service to start or should I kill the process and start again? Will this bring problems with the downloaded or half installed packages? Pleas and thanks :D Peace.
<nigo> kde
<nigo> hello
<nigo> i've got a problem that why kde in kubuntu is slower than in backtrack3?
<nigo> is it because the version of KDE in different?
<hateball> nigo: depends on which version of Kubuntu you have
<nigo> i install bt3 and kubuntu10.04 in my notbook(cpu P4 1.6HZ),but the kubuntu10.04 is much faster than kubuntu
<nigo> thank you hateball
<corinth> What's the easiest way to install KDE 3.5.X in Ubuntu 10.04?
<mase_wk> corinth: use another distro :)
<mase_wk> corinth: actually...i remember there being pakcages / ppa's for karmic. maybe they have been made available for lucid. you will need to google for it though
<moetunes> there is a ppa for 3.5 iirc
<mase_wk> however there are some debian based distros that are specifically there for kde 3 users
<corinth> mase_wk, Been looking on Google. I know of the Trinity/KDE3 project...but its servers recently got hit by a major power surge. They won't be back up for a while, blech.
<mase_wk> k. yeh i don't use kde3 so i'm not really that familiar with the options.
<mase_wk> i know there are some distros out there with the specific goal of being good at kde3
<Mehrab> Hi. when I try to install a package from repositories, kubuntu gradually eats up all free disk space of root/home directory and I have to reboot to recover that free space, what is wrong with it?
<mase_wk> Mehrab: your just doing apt-get install somethingorother ?
<nickee> What's the package that with some Tab key combination, like Alt-Tab, not only shows you the _names_ of the windows it can switch to, but shows an _image_ of that window?  Compiz???
<Mehrab> mase_wk: it makes no difference, apt-get or aptitude or through kpackagekit
<mase_wk> how much space do you have free  and what are you installing ?
<Mehrab> mase_wk: about 9GB, and it would eat that up in about 45 minutes, even if the installation or update take just 2 minutes, it will continue to eat up the rest of disk space
<mase_wk> right ok . thats not something i've ever really had an issue with
<mase_wk> i really don't know whats going on there
<mase_wk> certainly not normal
<mase_wk> so its always your root users home directory ?
<Mehrab> mase_wk: yes
<mase_wk> this a brand new install ?
<nickee> What's the package that with some Tab key combination, like Alt-Tab, not only shows you the _names_ of the windows it can switch to, but shows an _image_ of that window?  Compiz???
<Mehrab> mase_wk: yes it is, and I just copied the old home folder to the new installation
<mase_wk> not really sure sorry
<mase_wk> beyond anythign i've ever experienced
<Mamarok> nickee: it's the Desktop effects, built into KDE
<Mamarok> you can activate it in the system settings -> Desktop
<nickee> Mamarok: thx.  I've now found that part of system settings.  The only effect i want is to see the Firefox windows I could switch to, with alt-tab.  Nothing else, to keep things fast.  Do you know what setting that is there?
<Mamarok> the Firefox windows? How many do you have? Normally one opens one Fireofx instance and then uses tabs
<Mamarok> Firefox*
<Mamarok> if you don't want an animated switch, Alt+Tab also switches windows without desktop effects, if those are in the same virtual desktop
<nickee> Mamarok: no, i've got manuy (10+) on the desktop, each with many tabs,
<Mamarok> well, Alt+Tab works with and without desktop effects
<nickee> that's why I want this - so I can see all the ff tabs on each window, in graphical form, as I alt-tab.
<Mamarok> you can only see one tab at a time
<nickee> Mamarok: do you know which setting it is to turn that on?
<nickee> Mamarok: sure, 1 at a time, but what setting turns that on?  I don't want lots of other effects slowing things down.
<Mamarok> but if you want to see all open windows at a time you would need Box switch
<Mamarok> else it is Cover switch
<nickee> Mamarok: what's the keypress for boxswitch?
<nickee> & cover sw?
<Mamarok> nickee: it's always AltTab, you just have to enable the effect and have the desktop effects active
<nickee> Mamarok: thanks :)
<Mamarok> there is an icon on the right to each effect to change key shortcuts if you want to though
<Mamarok> Box Switch is done by pushing the mouse to the top left screen corner usually
<Mamarok> sorry, that's the desktop grid
<nfrs> xhi
<nfrs> *hi
<nfrs> I'm using kubuntu 10.04/KDE 4.4.2/kmix 3.6, and there doesn't appear to be a balance control in KMix. what am I missing?
<naftilos76> hi everyone, how do i add parameters to kernel command line? can i do it in grub.cfg? my system is 64bit Kubuntu 10.04. I want to add the parameter "i8042.nopnp". it will probably fix my problem with the mouse/keyboard crashing randomly! please help...
<ussher_> I have a webserver that i access through FTP and SSH.  FTP needs the directory ownership set to vsftpd:www-data to be able to write to it, but SSH needs the ownership to be set to username:username.  Should i be thinking "access SSH with the vsftpd user" or "add username to vsftpd ownership group"? to allow both to have write access?
<tdn> In my homedir there is a folder called "Updater". What is this folder used for? It is empty? Is it safe to delete it? Why is it created? And by what?
<tdn> Same with the Templates folder.
<ussher_> tdn: i havent got one, so its probably there as a result of some app you installed.  deleting it wont break your system
<tdn> ussher_, you dont have an Updater or Templates folder?
<ussher_> sometimes programs make their own folders when they start up.  example, eclipse make the /workspace/ folder
<ussher_> tdn:  nope. not in my home folder
<tdn> Ok.
<ussher_> I had a bunch of folders when i did a fresh install of kubuntu though.  deleted them all and made my own.  any program settings will most likely be stored in a folder starting with a dot so hidden anyhow
<tdn> ussher_, yeah. These are present on a fresh install.
<ussher_> like ~/.mozilla
<tdn> How do I use the Templates folder for example?
<ussher_> Yeah, i had a Downloads, a Music and some other ones.  delete em all.  except the desktop one.  thats useful
<ussher_> I think they are just there to tell you, this is where you store stuff.
<tdn> Hmm.... Ok.
<ussher_> if it pops back up again after using some program then look for it in the default settings of that program.
<nfrs> I'm using kubuntu 10.04/KDE 4.4.2/kmix 3.6, and there doesn't appear to be a balance control in KMix. what am I missing?
<ussher_> tdn: like Netbeans IDE will by default make a folder on your home directory called NetBeansProjects
<tdn> Ok.
<ussher_> nfrs: if you go to the K menu -> multimedia  do you have the  "Pulse audio volume control" item?
<ussher_> there is a balance control in there
<nfrs> ussher_: I removed all packages related to pulseaudio, since it was messing my system up
<nfrs> I'm using alsa
<ussher_> ah, ok.
<bigbrovar_> anyone running Intel GM965 graphic card on kde 4.4 performance here is so slow and chubby
<macintux> Hey Everyone, I have a surplus of bandwidth to the tune of roughly 100GB/month or so and was wondering are there any ways to share bandwidth such as linux ISO's or something?
<macintux> Things that would benefit the community that is.
<ussher_> When i FTP into my server i can change file contents, but when i SSH into the same folder i get 'Permission denied' when trying to edit a file.  how can i give my SSH user edit permissions?
<macintux> ussher_: Hey, Have you tried changing ownership of the files/folder to your ssh user?
<ussher_> macintux: yeah i did that, but then when i ftp in i cant change the delete stuff
<ussher_> change or delete stuff, sorrry.
<macintux> ussher_: For the group permission which im assuming is what your using is it set to Can read and write?
<macintux> ussher_: instead of just read.
<ussher_> I was trying to find a way to SSH in with the vsftpd user, but it asks for a password which i dont know for that user.
<macintux> ussher_: Is this a server you have physical access to?
<ussher_> its running on virtualbox inside my laptop.
<macintux> ussher_: Why don't you just create a new user/pass?
<ussher_> so kubuntu os running virtual box which is running ubuntu server
<macintux> ussher_: I'm not an expert on servers, but i know a little bit about Linux and such.
<ussher_> I wonder if that would work..... Ill try.  the FTP stuff was setup by the ehcp control panel system.
<ussher_> ill try to change the PW of the vsftpd user, see if i dont stuff everything up.
<macintux> ussher_: You could create a snapshot before you do so..so you can always revert back to it.
<ussher_> smart!!!
<ussher_> macintux: i changed the password for vsftpd and tried to login through SSH  as soon as i got to the command line the connection was closed automatically
<macintux> ussher_: Thats interesting. Never had that happen to me before.
<ussher_> well the FTP still works, so its not a total disaster.
<macintux> ussher_: Your running FTP through an ssh tunnel then?
<ussher_> no, im using Konqueror for FTP to the virtualbox server.  but want to go in through SSH so i can use a command line tool called
<ussher_> drush.  its for drupal
<macintux> ussher_: I had tons of fun running a tunnel through ssh, using encrypted connections with friends. lol Sorry I can't be a ton of help though :(
<ultradj83> Hi everybody. I have a zombie account: when I do login, password seems accepted but I'm taken back to login. Maybe this happens since the account has been cloned. Is it possible to fix?
<ussher_> the issue is if im running drush as the user, it cant download stuff.  i have to do sudo to make it download stuff.  which screws up all permissions because the written folders belong to root
<macintux> ussher_: Drupal is a great tool, I love it.
<macintux> ussher_: Yeah, I have a feeling your permissions might be a bit wonky such as the folder itself...I hate permissions.
<ussher_> drupal is cool and drush is a shell for drupal.  so you can skip the point and click admin interface
<akbert> gh
<ussher_> macintux: I know its a permissions thing.  This is the same issue i ran into last time i tried to get drush working.  I gave up.  Im trying again. :)
<macintux> ussher_: Thats cool, I'll have to check that out. I would love to have a darknet it just sounds like so much fun...like back into dialup forums! woohoo 28.8k
<macintux> ussher_: I'd suggest posting to the ubuntuforums, they're really helpful and can usually answer my questions. Wish I could be of more help.
<ussher_> macintux: you were a great help.  Thanks very much.
<ussher_> Ill keep at it.
<ussher_> macintux++
<macintux> ussher_: Don't worry, youll get it and then you'll be that much smarter then you can come here and tell me how you fixed it so i will have learned something! lol
<OxDeadC0de_> acK! I just upgraded from Kubuntu 9.10 to 10.04 on a toshiba satellite and now the K Key is somehow mapped to the volume up and the volume slider taKes screenshots
<OxDeadC0de_> anyone Know why? (i'm pasting the K's in here)
<macintux> OxDeadC0de_: Hold on, i'll lookup keymaps real quick see if i can help you.
<macintux> OxDeadC0de_: You can change all your keys with xmodmap, although you explained it may be linked to shortcuts which are...system preferences keyboard shortcuts
<macintux> OxDeadC0de_: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=797418
 * OxDeadC0de_ looks
<OxDeadC0de_> ugh, looks like it's not the only keyboard mapping problem, the arrow keys are all messed up too =\
<OxDeadC0de_> i have a feeling the keys are all mapped wrong (at a lower level than kde)
<macintux> OxDeadC0de_: I'm on a mac, so i feel some of your pain. I hate MacOSX so I run linux none of my F keys work...PITA to get the touchpad to do right click...volume keys....all that had to get them to work.
<OxDeadC0de_> sucks cause 9.10 and 9.04 both worked fine
<macintux> OxDeadC0de_: Yeah, Upgrading from 9.10 i believe i messed up my GRUB install...whole ton of other things as well. Sorry I couldn't be more help.
<macintux> OxDeadC0de_: I know theres something you can run and it will tell you what key the system thinks your pressing..dont know the name of it off the top of my head though. May be helpful in your situation
<OxDeadC0de_> yeah I can't remember what it's called either atm
<macintux> OxDeadC0de_: I think its xev
<macintux> Yes!!!! Thats it, It's "xev"
<OxDeadC0de_> funny, xev is reporting the right stuff
<OxDeadC0de_> volume controls are 122/123 and the k key reports as 'k' in xev =\
 * OxDeadC0de_ tries removing the old .kde dir and killing xorg, brb
<gnomefreak> how do you unlock apt? i cant recall
<slow-motion> hi
<gnomefreak> hi
<macintux> !ot
<ubottu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<gnomefreak> nevermind i found it
<OxDeadC0de_> heh, funny, now the k key works, and the volume keys don't do anything, and the up arrow now takes screen shots.. *sigh*
<macintux> OxDeadC0de_: One down 100 more to go? heh
 * OxDeadC0de_ nods
<macintux> OxDeadC0de_: You may be able to just change the shortcuts in system to make your volume keys work.
<OxDeadC0de_> yeah, that and it said I had incomplete language info which could be a cause
<OxDeadC0de_> er, language support*
<OxDeadC0de_> maybe it has something to do with this ibus thing
<OxDeadC0de_> grrr, the keys that arn't working in kde do work in the terminal (non-xorg)
<OxDeadC0de_> well.. whatever I did seems to have worked
<OxDeadC0de_> soo.. yay
<OxDeadC0de_> thanks for the help macintux, turns out I had to install language support, set the language to english, then disable keyboard layouts (which were initially disabled...)
<OxDeadC0de_> all that after I removed the original .kde dir of course
<OxDeadC0de_> wow, I really like the hover over folder to open a quick folder view on the folder view plugin
<macintux> OxDeadC0de_: Glad you got your problem fixed! :)
<OxDeadC0de_> me too, that would have sucked to give my mother back her laptop all broken :P
<macintux> OxDeadC0de_: That would suck. I'm in the market for a new laptop myself. The MacbookPro I have has a dead battery and I have 2 Asus Gamers laptops with cracked gfx cards. Any laptops you like out there?
<OxDeadC0de_> I have no personal preferences.. as long as it's got enough ram and speed to compile very large apps in very little time, and do the occassional 3d modeling, I'm happy
<OxDeadC0de_> when I recommend I always get an idea of the expected usage before I recommend anything
<macintux> OxDeadC0de_: True, I was considering a Panasonic Toughbook. So tired of laptops failing on me hah. I refuse to buy another Asus but I like their high-res screens.
<macintux> Getting laptops to run on linux can be a pain though so i have to find one that works with linux alright as well.
<OxDeadC0de_> heh, I kinda wish I got a toughbook, my own laptop is literally falling to pieces.. luckily it's just the plastic case that's breaking and not the hardware (yet)
<OxDeadC0de_> so umm, don't get hp if you mind your case falling to peices after 3-4 years ;)
<macintux> OxDeadC0de_: You'll freak when you look at the pricetag though. I just wanted to scream when my 2 $1800 Asus laptops went out 4 days apart.
<OxDeadC0de_> wow.
<macintux> It was a defective gfx card..bought 1 week apart
<OxDeadC0de_> I would have expected better from Asus
<macintux> They changed owners..ever since then they are EVIL
<OxDeadC0de_> good to know, I'll no longer buy their stuff then
<naftilos76> hi, has anyone experienced mouse/keyboard stop responding (not crash). as seen in google lots of people have experienced in Kubuntu 10.04 and some say it is a kernel bug. One has tried giving params to the kernel at boot time which worked for hime but not 4 me! the param he gave was 'i8042.nopnp'. I am in the middle of a crises! please help...
<macintux> naftilos76: I've never had that problem and ive been running 10.04 on multiple computers and laptops.
<naftilos76> thanks for the feedback! anybody else?
<antonella_bella> Hi guys. Can anybody help me to duplicate a user?
<antonella_bella> I've tried to copy home and chown the whole new home, but something went wrong, maybe the old home includes some refs, I have to chown back the original home to have the original user working again...
<macintux> antonella_bella: Duplicate a user?
<antonella_bella> yep, to the same machine to have all configuration done with the new user
<liquidat> Hej there, I just saw that KDEPIM 4.5 Beta1 was tagged - any chance to see that soon in the Kubuntu repositories?
<xrfang> after upgrade to 4.4.5, I get a problem shown here: http://www.flickr.com/photos/xrfang/4754892864/sizes/l/
<xrfang> anyone has same problem or know how to solve it? thanks
<macintux> xrfang: I've had that problem once or twice but a restart fixed it.
<xrfang> macintux: I had a more serious problem, compoisiting does not work and result in a screen that is 80% black... "several" restarts fixed that, but not  this one.
<sakis> greek
<ToxinPowe> xrfang: I have seen this problem too many times, did you search on google?
<ToxinPowe> http://www.google.es/#hl=en&source=hp&q=kubuntu+black+screen&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=&gs_rfai=&fp=d9493e721f909874
<russian_man> hi
<slinker1> hi
<russian_man> somebody install apache under linux?  I need to install mode_rewrite.
<russian_man> slinker1 - a?
<urgyen> isn't mod_rewrite already there?
<slinker1> ought to be
<russian_man> I think thak it is not here!  Because when I wreie in .htacces "RewriteEngine ON"  then  "Internal Server Error"
<russian_man> how to check?  is mod_rewrite here or not?
<russian_man> in config I did not see records with word "rewrite"
<urgyen> did you look in /etc/apache2
<russian_man> petr@ubuntu:/etc/apache2$ ls
<russian_man> apache2.conf   conf.d   httpd.conf      mods-enabled  sites-available
<russian_man> apache2.conf~  envvars  mods-available  ports.conf    sites-enabled
<urgyen> so look in the mods-enabled directory
<russian_man> ok
<russian_man> petr@ubuntu:/etc/apache2$ ls
<russian_man> apache2.conf   conf.d   httpd.conf      mods-enabled  sites-available
<russian_man> apache2.conf~  envvars  mods-available  ports.conf    sites-enabled
<russian_man> petr@ubuntu:/etc/apache2$ ls
<russian_man> apache2.conf   conf.d   httpd.conf      mods-enabled  sites-available
<russian_man> apache2.conf~  envvars  mods-available  ports.conf    sites-enabled
<urgyen> :-)
<russian_man> alias.load
<russian_man> there are many files
<FloodBotK2> russian_man: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<russian_man> negotiation.conf
<russian_man> cgid.load
<russian_man> authz_groupfile.load
<russian_man> status.load
<russian_man> mime.load
<urgyen> so you don't see rewrite there?
<russian_man> cgid.conf
<urgyen> you don't have to list everything
<russian_man> NO!
<urgyen> I'll take your word for it
<urgyen> look in mods-available
<urgyen> and see if it is there
<russian_man> there are many many many!! )))
<urgyen> that's linux
<urgyen> :-)
<russian_man> rewrite.load
<urgyen> so to make it active you learn how to use the ln -s command
<russian_man> I know how to use
<urgyen> and make a link to the available file in the enabled directory
<russian_man> it is symbolic link
<urgyen> then restart
<urgyen> yes
<urgyen> and you will have mod-rewrite
<russian_man> ok
<russian_man> OP!!  Forbidden
<russian_man> You don't have permission to access / on this server.
<urgyen> sudo
<russian_man> But I thik that rewrite work?
<russian_man> no no.,,,   forbidden  in brouser
<urgyen> oh
<urgyen> ya now you can work on your script
<russian_man> ok...  but it is better then 403 error (internal server)
<russian_man> ok
<russian_man> man wait... after some time may be I say you about my results
<urgyen> :-)
<urgyen> maybe
<urgyen> I wander around a lot
<kosmofield> hi
<moscow_man> hellooooo
<moscow_man> it is me again
<kosmofield> Does anyone know where KCron's job-file is located? :|
<moscow_man> how to remove ALL apache   and install new!  default configureation?
<yefeng> hello?
<yefeng> it is my first time to use IRC.it's interesting. Haha
<BluesKaj> ok
<moscow_man> yefeng ok
<urgyen> mosc. you do have ubuntu, right?
<moscow_man> yes
<moscow_man> kubuntu
<urgyen> so how do you install anything?
<moscow_man> sudo apt-get install ...
<urgyen> so you are not using a gnome or kde?
<moscow_man> but apache was installed by defoult in distribtive
<moscow_man> mmmm
<urgyen> because you installed server?
<moscow_man> I think kde
<urgyen> so there is a gui package manager
<moscow_man> no - server was by default on distributive
<yefeng> where are you from?
<urgyen> not that apt-get is that hard
<urgyen> but this makes it just that much easier
<urgyen> Software Management, kpackagekit
<moscow_man> I remove all apache now....  sudo apt-get remove apache2....
<urgyen> ok
<urgyen> usually it won't erase config files that have been changed
<urgyen> maybe save those as a different name
<urgyen> there are probably wiki pages that will step you through an install showing all the different options along the way
<moscow_man> fuck!  I think I want to remove my old 8 version of kubuntu.....
<bazhang> moscow_man, no swearing please
<urgyen> hmn
<yefeng> ****
<moscow_man> 2 days ago I close session in university - and I have 2 weeks to remove all my softwere and install NEW
<yefeng> so,where are you from ?
<moscow_man> russia
<yefeng> I'm from China.Nice to talk to you.
<moscow_man> stop man.... I do not want to go in russian IRC...  do not say me this
<urgyen> hehe
<urgyen> you are doing fine
<urgyen> so you are trying to save things and start over?
<moscow_man> some time ago (year)  I want to remove  my 8 version of kubuntu --- but windows installer did not work   in 10 version!
<moscow_man> I think that I can remove all system - all kubuntu
<urgyen> maybe
<urgyen> problem with going off the path is risk of dependency hell
<urgyen> otherwise it takes care and patience
<moscow_man> wow )))  after removing all apache and installing new )))   server run nice
<moscow_man> ok
<urgyen> ok
<BluesKaj> kubuntu is ubuntu with kde and kubuntu desktop environment , ubuntu has the gnome desktop environment
<ilya-x> Kubuntu 10.04 is my first time with Linux, which I installed on the day it was released. Right now, I've let the system perform all its updates and patches as I've been using it, and as a result of this, the list of bootable kernel images in my GRUB list keeps growing and growing... I now have 3 kernels listed there, with 2 per image (normal and recovery). Why is this going on? How do I stop these updates from infinitely filling up my
<ilya-x>  GRUB menu like this?
<BluesKaj> ilya-x, one can remove old linux images with the package manager , just make sure you remove old ones.
<ilya-x> is there no way to stop it from continuously happening in the future? I don't understand why this is going on at all, it seems like an annoying bug... this can't be normal behavior, can it?
<BluesKaj> ilya-x, the linux kernel is periodically updated and the newest are added to grub automatically so when you boot you're booting into the latest one , unless you choose one further down the list.
<ilya-x> so after several years of use, unless I manually go in and delete them, I should expect my grub list to be several pages long?
<ilya-x> I can't be the only person who thinks that's rather bizarre
<BluesKaj> only ifyou don't update your actual release
<ilya-x> ok, well, thanks for the explanation anyway
<BluesKaj> or upgrade to newer release
<BluesKaj> ilya-x, it isn't bizarre , it just leaves more boot options
<ncfi1013_> why is ktorrent crashing on me in karmic?
<ilya-x> another question: right now, almost every time after I boot into Windows 7 on the same PC, after I restart and try booting back into Kubuntu, it will hang on the initial "Kubuntu" loading screen with no indications or messages on screen, but if I shut the computer off and back on and try to boot again, it gets into Kubuntu without issues
<ilya-x> is this a known bug?
<BluesKaj> your release won't update past a kernel that isn't supported by it
<BluesKaj> so you won't have pages and pages of kernels
<slow-motion> bye
<BluesKaj> hi :)
<petr_> moscow_man
<moscow_man> hi
<moscow_man> which LINUX do you recomend me?
<moscow_man> I want to start download new version of linux
<moscow_man> mandriva 2010?  kubuntu 10?   ubuntu ???
<moscow_man> what is better   and ehere can I see review?
<bazhang> moscow_man, this is kubuntu support only
<moscow_man> ((
<bazhang> moscow_man, perhaps try in ##linux
<moscow_man> ok - kubuntu 10?
<maco> moscow_man: have you used any linux distros before?
<moscow_man> I use kubuntu 8 now
<maco> i dont know if that means 8.04 or 8.10, but either way its no longer being supported...
<maco> well if youre used to apt and kde, then sticking with kubuntu might be a good idea
<moscow_man> 8.04
<maco> unless you want to learn something new, in which case mandriva will have new package management stuff for you to learn (but they also make you pay money for some stuff, so watch out)
<solifugus> The vesa driver is installed but kubuntu is trying to use noveau (oss nvidia).. How can I make xorg use vesa instead?
<maco> solifugus: youd need to make an xorg.conf
<solifugus> ah.. and there's a command for that.
<solifugus> that i don't remember
<solifugus> are runlevels set in /init/rc.conf ?
<maco> ubuntu doesnt use sysv init runlevel stuff...
<maco> we have upstart
<Space_Man> 8.04 was KDE3, 10.04 is KDE4, there is also a KDE3 version of 10.04
<maco> Space_Man: there ws a kde4 version of 8.04 too
<aneesh_> hhii
<Space_Man> look for the Trinity remix
<maco> and the kde3 version of 10.04 is unofficial and not supported here
<solifugus> I need to set it to 3, so I can get into kubuntu w/o chroot'ing from a livecd
<Space_Man> was there really?
<Space_Man> it must have been bad :)
<maco> solifugus: that doesnt do what you think it does
<maco> solifugus: this isnt red hat
<aneesh_> hi, my compiz not getting started automatically :(
<maco> solifugus: runlevels 2, 3, 4, 5 *ALL* run the graphical login manager if it's available in debian lan
<solifugus> maco: how can i make it start on commandline, instead of x?
<maco> *land
<maco> solifugus: you could boot into single user mode...
<aneesh_> any help???
<aneesh_> pleashe
<BluesKaj> solifugus, ctrl+alt+f1
<aneesh_> any compiz experts here?
<maco> aneesh_: doubtful. its not often used in kde since kwin has its own effects
<maco> aneesh_: but anything should autostart if you just put it in the autostart thing in systemsettings
<solifugus> BluesKaj: doesn't work.. it's all black regardless.. the video driver is totally foo-bar'd..
<aneesh_> yeah, thanks for the response
<maco> solifugus: use recovery mode
<aneesh_> i just created softlinks, to the ./kde/Autostart
<BluesKaj> solifugus, it should get you to a TTY
<aneesh_> still its not working, really weired ;(
<maco> BluesKaj: not always
<solifugus> recovery mode gives me text up until kdm then goes black
<maco> BluesKaj: if X is too broken it wont work
<solifugus> you're right.. I can start ssh
<maco> solifugus: recovery mode doesnt have kdm
<moscow_man> guys!   where can I download super KUBUNTU 10 ?
<maco> BluesKaj: there are some ways graphics drivers can break where the prompts arent visible in the tty
<moscow_man> may be russian edition
<BluesKaj> maco,, too broken , what does X have to do with it?
<maco> moscow_man: http://kubuntu.org has a download button
<maco> BluesKaj: X fails to let go of the device properly or something. i remember this happening with i945 in gutsy or thereabouts
<solifugus> maco: ... well.. let's try that again then.. it looked like it was starting kdm.. i'll see
<maco> or maybe it was i965 on hardy...
<moscow_man> kubuntu 10 have installer .iso ????   I want to use windows and linux together
<maco> moscow_man: yes the download with be a .iso. just burn it to a cd. the installer will offer to dual boot
<BluesKaj> maco, then it's more than X , it's a hardware recognition problem
<maco> BluesKaj: well X is where the graphics drivers are... though nowadays i guess KMS could be getting in on the fun
<moscow_man> kubuntu 8 I installed without butning CD!!!    only under "alcohol120%"!    But 10 version need burnig on CD ????????
<BluesKaj> maco,if one is going to use the tty ,then stopping kdm is usually best
<moscow_man> It may be!
<maco> BluesKaj: but if you cant get to a working tty from kdm, you cant stop kdm
<moscow_man> because 10 version do not install under alcohol120% (windows program - emulator of CD)
<maco> BluesKaj: im saying that when X is running (as it is when kdm is up) if it's really poorly handling your hardware, it may refuse to let go of your hardware for a regular tty to become available. in that case you get a black screen with no prompt. you cant stop kdm from there
<maco> moscow_man: you can do that
<moscow_man> OK  I am starting download
<moscow_man> yes!  I am ready to do it ))
<BluesKaj> maco, then as I said before , it's most likely a kernel source problem, a hardware module may not be loading or available
<moscow_man> I want kubuntu 10 !
<maco> moscow_man: you wont get a partitioned dual boot since that requires a cd, but i guess if thats how you did 8.04 then you must be used to wubi anyway
<maco> BluesKaj: have there always been pieces of the graphics drivers in kernel?
<maco> cuz this happened before KMS came onto the scene...
<maco> oh hmm ok that was a stupid question
<maco> DRM
<BluesKaj> maco just the default vesa afaik
<maco> DRM/DRI happens in kernel space i think... so yeah there wouldve been kernel to blame...
<BluesKaj> maco, granted your description may be correct but the cause then is difficult to fix
<macintux___> BluesKaj: Hey Blues, are you a dev or something?
<BluesKaj> macintux___, no, just a user
<macintux___> BluesKaj: Your always in here and you've helped me numerous times. Thats so awesome, you just need a huge recognition plaque :)
<BluesKaj> macintux___, I see what you mean about KMS , that could definitely a problem , but if there are some guys who have a workaround , for the failure to load, http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/slackware-14/radeon-kms-works-760963/
<BluesKaj> macintux___, I'm an old retired guy ith a lotta time on my hands :)
<BluesKaj> with
<macintux___> BluesKaj: Well anyway thanks for your support, I've seen you in here for the last few years! Been really great having help :)
<BluesKaj> oops I mean't maco for the url post
<BluesKaj> macintux___, always glad to help :)
<maco> hey slackware... ive got a few friends that work on that
<BluesKaj> hmm , holland ahead 2-1
<Torch> BluesKaj: oh, good!
<BluesKaj> BBL
<meatbun> i am having prob with ubuntu firefox. none of those links can be clicked. http://www.maxgroup.com/products.htm
<nixbox> hi all
<nixbox> i am running kubuntu 10.04, i have installed the cups and started it, i can see the port 631 as being open in the netstat, but when i try to open up http;//localhost:631 in my browser, it says connection refused, what is wrong?, i aslo tried telnetting to 631 and doing a "get /" it returns some html, which means atleast something is running
<nixbox> also, i installed hplip and hplip-gui but i do not see any "HP Toolbox" in menu -> Applications -> System
<istlupreu> hi
<Khaotic> erm
<Khaotic> amarok doesnt work
<James147> Khaotic: define "dosent work"...
<Khaotic> doesnt play my music
<James147> Khaotic: no sound? wont load *.mp3 wont load any media type?
<Khaotic> nope
<Khaotic> just super plays through the playlist
<Khaotic> but no sound out
<James147> Khaotic: the more detail you give the more likly you will get an answer
<Khaotic> thats the best i have
<Khaotic> doesnt play my files
<James147> Khaotic: you probally need the codecs (install kubuntu-restricted-extras)
<Khaotic> like it just skips through them
<Khaotic> from terminal?
<James147> Khaotic: from any package managment program (apt-get, aptitude, kpackagekit... it dosent really matter)
<Khaotic> k
<Khaotic> thats it?
<James147> Khaotic: restart amarok once its installed and see if it worked
<Khaotic> ok give me a few
<Khaotic> still installing
<Khaotic> James147, thanks so much
<balam> bonsoir
<nixbox> how do you add applications to startup?
<Torch> nixbox: login or startupß
<Torch> nixbox: login or startup?
<nixbox> Torch: login
<nixbox> Torch: by the way I figured the dual monitor problem with intel cards, i had to disable compositing
<pulaski> Hi, nixbox, left click on the 'K' start button and choose the 'menu editor.  Its pretty intuitive from there.
<Torch> nixbox: alterantively, there's system settings -> advanced -> autostart
<nixbox> Torch: i am trying to add skype, skype is not visible as a program in the program list, also when i try to add it as a script, it doesn't show skype in /usr/bin (probably because its just looking for a shell script), "which skype" shows it is in /usr/bin/skype
<Torch> nixbox: you should not need to autostart skype. just run it and leave it running on logout.
<Torch> nixbox: KDE will then run it again when you log in the next time.
<nixbox> Torch: ah, good, thanks
<nixbox> for some reason, cups is running but i cannot browse http://localhost:631, netstat shows port 631 is opened by cupsd
<ldeveaux> hi everybody !
<ldeveaux> I am using an MSI Wind with Kubuntu but my camera doesn't work
<ldeveaux> I think this bug has already be reported but I don't know how to resolve it
<ldeveaux> do I have some packages to download or any commands ?
<jaime_> hi, fresh install of K-10.4 here, sending mail 'with an attachment' makes the box freeze hard. same thing with thunderbird and kmail. fresh profiles, thorough hardware test, reinstalled apps and deps (even though debsum had no complaints), nothing seems to fix it. :( anyone?
<jussi> ldeveaux: curious, it works on my msi wind clone...
<samiul> hi
<Roey> Hello.. is k3b 2.0 coming to Lucid or Maverick?
<mime> hello there, well i was going to /etc/pulse/daemon text file for enabling my 5.1 audio, for changing the 2 channels by the 6, but the files doesnt exist, what i am suposed to do :( i ise kubuntu 10.04 lts, thanx all
<mime11> hello there, well i was going to /etc/pulse/daemon text file for enabling my 5.1 audio, for changing the 2 channels by the 6, but the files doesnt exist, what i am suposed to do :( i ise kubuntu 10.04 lts, thanx all
<mime11> hello there, well i was going to /etc/pulse/daemon text file for enabling my 5.1 audio, for changing the 2 channels by the 6, but the files doesnt exist, what i am suposed to do :( i ise kubuntu 10.04 lts, thanx all
<mime11> sorry internet probs
<FloodBotK2> mime11: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Roey> When's k3b 2.0 coming to Lucid?
<BluesKaj> Roey, try in #ubuntu+1
<Roey> thanks
<BluesKaj> Roey, or #k3b
<Roey> ah, didn't know it existed.  Thanks.
<ilumi> why is apache2 running on kubuntu, whats it for?
<ilumi> can i kill it?
<ilumi> how to stop it from starting up?
<ilumi> at boot
<ilumi> also why is my soundcard volume 40-50% lower than in windows?
<Torch> ilumi: it's running because you installed it, i would guess.
<Torch> ilumi: uninstall it and it won't run.
<FloodBotK2> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
#kubuntu 2010-07-03
<cannonfodder> hey you guys...is there a tool in ubuntu or a terminal command that will show my system stats?  i want to post my stats on craigslist so i can sell my computer
<GreydonSquare> hey does anyone know how to install the vmware tools tar.gz file?
<ToxinPowe> cannonfodder: lspci? gnome-system-monitor for gnome
<cannonfodder> ill try
<cannonfodder> thanks
<cannonfodder> not what i had in mind
<cannonfodder> but it helps
<cannonfodder> hey toxin
<cannonfodder> you know anythign about bash scripting?
<ToxinPowe> cannonfodder: dmesg maybe have something about your hardware =)
<ToxinPowe> and no, I don't
<cannonfodder> thanks
<cannonfodder> any bash scripters in this channel
<cannonfodder> ?
<josephnexus> hello everyone
<josephnexus> in ubuntu there is a "disk utility" used for monitoring the smart status of drives, formatting, etc.... where is a similar tool located in kubuntu?
<Fanfare> josephnexus: try kdf
<josephnexus> does kdf come preinstalled?
<moetunes> !info kdf
<ubottu> kdf (source: kdeutils): disk information utility for KDE 4. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.4.2-0ubuntu1 (lucid), package size 238 kB, installed size 900 kB
<DM|> Where is the keyboard shortcuts options in kde?
<DM|> As in, if I want to setup a keybind for opening a konsole shell
<DM|> nm just found it :D
<DM|> Okay... maybe I didnt... I need to be able to set a global keybind shortcut to open a konsole terminal, or another program. Where do I do that?
<DM|> Anyone?
<JDK> takyoji
<josephnexus> Hello everyone, just finished installing kubuntu
<josephnexus> I'm trying to get my bluetooth headset working, my adapter is detected, but I can't seem to get it to pair
<josephnexus> this "just worked" in ubuntu... any ideas on what I could be missing?
<JDK> Geany is my new text editor. it's better than kate
<josephnexus> everything I'm reading says it should work
<josephnexus> any ideas?
<usuario_> OLAS
<usuario_> OLAS
<josephnexus> hello everyone
<josephnexus> anyone have any experience with bluetooth under kubuntu?
<josephnexus> specifically bluetooth headsets?
<urgen> my bluetooth doesn't work
<urgen> too funky of a laptop
<JDK> grrrr
<josephnexus> Anyone have any ideas why my xorg process always consumes around 20 percent of my cpu?
<josephnexus> Overall, graphics feel extremely sluggish
<josephnexus> anyone have any ideas what could be causing it? My specs are pretty decent (quad core, 8GB ram, nvidia quadro card)
<josephnexus> for having 212 people in here, it's rather quiet... could it be that I'm not connected?
<Soldier3> Всем привет
<Soldier3> Кто может помочь дельним советом?
<DarthFrog> !ru | Soldier3
<ubottu> Soldier3: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<josephnexus> ok, so I must be connected
<josephnexus> :-P
<josephnexus> i'm assuming that it shouldn't be taking 5 seconds for a window to resize, any ideas on what could be causing the slowdown?
<Soldier3> DarthFrog: Thank you!
<naftilos76> hi, is there an app in Kubuntu that lets me edit boot options like which kernel to use etc?
<ingeborg> hi Iḿ very new at this
<ingeborg> could you please help me to join channel #archlinux-bugs IRC channel?
<ingeborg> ah, never mind, Iǘe figured it out
<Soldier3> ingeborg: /join #archlinux-bugs
<OxDeadC0de_> Is there an app to make me shut up?
<Soldier3> I am install adobe flash. How in activation in firefox. (kubuntu 10.04 i386)
<maelwryth> Hi folks. Welcome to my wget nightmare. Basically anything using wget to install fails ...eg msttcorefonts, flashplugin. Any clues, and no, I am not behind a proxy, just a nat. :)
<JDK> anyone know of a free shell provider?
<Ahox> Hi, is it possible to mount an ext3 partition s.t. only root has read/write access and everyone else ro?
<thomasfuston> Aloha!,i got a problem with colorscheme in kde, if i change the colorscheme, kde displays qt programms well as usual but all gtk programms displayed complete black
<ACiDXX> тест
<wofl> while I'm here... (this isn't strictly speaking kubuntu)... how do I make kNetworkManager start automatically again? The first time I logged in there was a problem with Dbus policy, so kNetMan said it wouldn't start automatically in future :/
<wofl> adding it to the autostart list didn't seem to work
<wofl> *cough* James147 *cough*
<tsimpson> is it listed in System Settings -> Advanced -> Autostart?
<wofl> yep, that's where I added it. I just used "kNetworkManager" as the path...
<James147> wofl: Check ~/.kde/share/config/networkmanagementrc see if there is anything in there about autostarting :S
<tsimpson> wofl: it's "knetworkmanager" (lower-case)
<wofl> tsimpson: good point. I think i did it lower case, but i'll have to check
<wofl> tsimpson: woops
<wofl> thanks :p
<wofl> James147: i'll be looking in there anyway to try and fix it 'properly', so thank you too ;)
<wofl> wait :/ i take it back, the name was capped but the command wasn't :/
<tsimpson> is it enabled? (the checkbox should be checked)
<wofl> yes it is ;)
<tsimpson> does it start when you run it manually?
<wofl> yeah, that's the weird thing
<wofl> I suppose i could try auto-starting a script with a "pause" or "sleep" or whatever instead
<tsimpson> hmm
<wofl> i do actually have a Autostart=false in my networkmanagmentrc though :/
<James147> wofl: set it to true
<wofl> so i'll cross my fingers for that to be the problem
<tsimpson> the only thing I have in my knetworkmanagerrc is:
<tsimpson> [General]
<tsimpson> Version=0.2.2
<wofl> James147: or delete the line entirelly? :)
<James147> wofl: that will probally also work as I dont habve that line
<wofl> thanks for your help guys, as always
<wofl> I'll be back when this fails O.o
<DocTomoe> I've hit the Google and the FAQs, but to no avail: How do I get Kubuntu to remember my monitor resolution settings? (It automatically resets to 1024x768 after each reboot)
<DocTomoe> (this is 10.4 btw)
<James147> DocTomoe: what graphics card do you have?
<DocTomoe> ATI Sapphire something. was pretty high-class back in the day, but Actually, I have no Idea on the exact name
<DocTomoe> I'm not that great a graphics hardware geek, but it should be able to consistently use the 1280x1024 resolution ;)
<James147> DocTomoe: have you enabled the propriety drivers for it? (run: jockey-kde)
<DocTomoe> James147: Actually, I haven't - That card sounds like a starting F22 when it uses 3d accleration, and I wanted to avoid that.
<DocTomoe> James147: jockeys two entry fields are empty, btw.
<James147> DocTomoe: :S afraid I cant really help much more then that, I dont know how to configure ati cards
<DocTomoe> Well, thanks anyway :)
<winli> anybody tried edubuntu with kde?
<code_> hi, anyone can help me how to instal plazmoid?
<James147> code_: which one are you trying to install?
<code_> some similar with conky
<code_> sistem monitoring
<code_> some like this
<code_> http://kde-look.org/content/show.php/Oxygen+System+Monitor?content=86664
<code_> i try with description for install, but didnt work
<James147> code_: why dident it work? (what went wrong?)
<code_> i cant read it with " Select "Install from file" "
<code_> :Go to location where "oxygen" is located, after you selected click on finish" it's a problem i go where is oxygen dl and cant read it extension...
<crashev> is there a way to painlessly switch from kubuntu 10.04 -64bit to 32bit version ?
<bazhang> crashev, full reinstall
<crashev> bazhang: You think I should format root partition before this,or overriding files/packages will be enough ?
<bazhang> crashev, do you have a separate home partition?
<Torch> crashev: you need to completely erase the old installation
<James147> crashev: if you install to a partition that already contains /usr /sys /etc... they will be deleted before install i bleave
<Torch> crashev: you cannot just install different packages
<Mehrab> hey, my "xsession-errors" file size strangely grows up and eats up all free disk space of my home partition. what should I do?
<Torch> Mehrab: find out which program fills it up.
<Torch> Mehrab: try to fix the problem or kill the program.
<Torch> Mehrab: delete the file. log out and in again.
<Mehrab> Torch: but how should I find that?
<Torch> Mehrab: read what's in the file.
<crashev> Torch: ok, can't recall was - there format option during installation - in alternate installation cd ?
<Torch> crashev: you can create file systems during install, yes (format is a terrible wrong windows term)
<crashev> Torch: erase/format/wipe whatever
<crashev> great, will see how it goes, I will have to configure my raid and lvm again during installation.
<laporte> Hello all. I'm using kubuntu 10.04 in an amd64 arch and since this morning i'm not able to login in the graphic session.
<laporte> The login and password are correct but when i type them in kdm, i have a black screen and kdm restart
<laporte> I'm still able to login on tty1-6 (from where i am working right now)
<jtheuer__> check the logfiles
<laporte> jtheuer__: Which one and where :)
<laporte> jtheuer__: Xorg.0.log ?
<laporte> nobody ?
<trupheenix> my sound is not working on KDE. GNOME it's working. how can i fix this?
<trupheenix> ??
<macintux> trupheenix: I don't think anyone knows how to fix your problem.
<trupheenix> macintux: :P right
<macintux> trupheenix: I'd post on Ubuntuforums or come back in about a few hours.
<trupheenix> hmmm good idea
<macintux> trupheenix: Most people start getting on around ~10am PST thats when chat really starts picking up
<trupheenix> macintux: how long till 10AM PST?\
<James147> trupheenix: you might also want to see:
<James147> !sound | trupheenix
<ubottu> trupheenix: If you're having problems with sound see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<trupheenix> James147: ok but it's only on KDE. GNOME sound works
<macintux> trupheenix: Have you checked your mixer on KDE make sure your volume is all the way up?
<trupheenix> macintux: volume control is up.
<trupheenix> James147: it was working till yesterday even!
<trupheenix> James147: i seem to be facing this problem. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=31698
<BluesKaj> trupheenix, make sure in alsamixer that nothing is muted
<trupheenix> BluesKaj: nothing is muted
<BluesKaj> trupheenix, for some reason after kernel upgrades the pcm ctrl is turned down in alsamixer , check that if you haen't already
<trupheenix> BluesKaj: did
<geof270> Good Morning. Anyone have experiences, pros/cons, upgarding Jaunty to Karmac?
<henkka-> hello
<henkka-> I'm trying to install Panda net Go client for linux
<henkka-> i think the install was fine but when starting the program nothing happens
<trupheenix> geof270: just get Lucid man
<trupheenix> geof270: it rocks!
<trupheenix> James147: hey i only have the XINE backend for playing back sound on KDE. you think that's a problem? i should have Gstreamer also right?
<geof270> Lucid is to unstable on my laptop
<ToxinPowe> geof270: I'm only a user, but I think Karmic a pretty good release, more than jaunty
<edju> Is there a kde equivalent to gnome-power-applets?  Specifically,  the cpu frequency monitor?
<geof270> examples?
<ToxinPowe> geof270: on my laptop, all works right, no more examples =)
<geof270> Thanks
<ToxinPowe> more faster than jaunty, I upgrade too
<ToxinPowe> geof270: I think upgrade is a good option if you want, only that, good luck
<James147> edju: there is http://kde-look.org/content/show.php/Cpu+Frequency+Selector+Ruby?content=92573  or http://kde-look.org/content/show.php/CpuFreqDisplay?content=101147
<robert> Hi room
<robert> im trying to setup a cisco 877W router on my system. but im not sure what software i can run
<robert> to get it to work
<robert> has anyone any ideas what i can do.. and if there is some free software to get it to work
<James147> robert: are you trying to connect to the router (wired or wireless?... or configure the router?
<robert> wired at the moment
<manu_> hola
<robert> hola manu
<James147> robert: is knetworkmanager not auto connecting you then?
<manu_> soy novato con el tema este de ubuntu
<ToxinPowe> manu_: este canal es en ingles, para español #kubuntu-es
<manu_> ok gracias
<robert> just tried it now and its not engaging.
<robert> I was wondering if i need to download the software from Cisco website
<James147> robert: it shouldnt matter what router you have so there should be no need to extra software to connect to it
<robert> so as to get it to recognise it, but i found out that i need to pay for the priverlege
<robert> hi again...got dc'd i think
<robert> @james currently i have it connected to the COM port
<robert> when i connected it Kubuntu didnt register the connection
<James147> robert: try the other ports :S
<robert> ok
<robert> will give it a try
<manjula> Hello ALl
<manjula> in my taskbar i accidenlty delete a widget. it was the one that shows all the programs that run..place where u get the minizmie windows etc... how do i get it back ?
<James147> manjula: right click the panel > add widgets > look for Task Manager > drag it back
<ToxinPowe> right click unlock widgets
<ToxinPowe> and this yep
<josephnexus> anyone here know why I could be experiencing some major slowness issues?
<manjula> problem is task manager is not there
<josephnexus> xorg is always consuming 25% cpu
<josephnexus> (on a quad core machine)
<manjula> josephnexus: Problem is Task Manager is not there........
<geof270> If you have accidentally erased your Task Manager bar completely, add it again from the Plasma icon in the upper right corner of your desktop. You can drag your Task Manager bar anywhere you want using the "handle" on the edge of the bar (which pops up unless you have the widgets locked).
<josephnexus> also, does anyone here know how to get a bluetooth headset working?  It worked perfectly and without any trouble in Ubuntu, but when I try to pair it in Kubuntu it says that I don't have the services
<josephnexus> err... it doesn't have an input service
<eagles0513875> hey guys there is somethign super strange goign on with my video card driver since the kernel update
<eagles0513875> the driver always seems to crash due to some kernel object error
 * eagles0513875 thinks me shoudl remove and reinstall the driver
<manjula> didnt work
<josephnexus> eagles0513875, what driver are you talking about?
<trupheenix> BluesKaj: lol. it was a volume issue. i opened the Mixer from system tray and saw that headphones were muted.
<eagles0513875> josephnexus: the nvidia one in the repos
<geof270> widgets unlocked?
<josephnexus> I am running the same driver
<eagles0513875> josephnexus: did you update ur kernel
<josephnexus> and I am experiencing horrendously slow speeds
<josephnexus> I've installed all of the updates
<eagles0513875> im on 2.6.32-23 josephnexus on 22 i didnt have this problem
<eagles0513875> i have to restart x to get any desktop
<josephnexus> let me check my kernel version
<eagles0513875> 2ndly icons it doesnt render right for programs
<eagles0513875> speed for me isnt an issue
<eagles0513875> josephnexus: thats the nvidia driver im running Installed: 195.36.24-0ubuntu1~10.04
<manjula> ahh ok finally i managed to get it back.. problem was, i am using a system i localized to sinhalese.. and the widget was in a different name ... "-)
<josephnexus> what graphics card do you have eagles0513875?
<josephnexus> 2.6.32-23-generic #37-Ubuntu SMP Fri Jun 11 08:03:28 UTC 2010 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<josephnexus> that's my kernel
<eagles0513875> josephnexus: 8800gt 1gb
<josephnexus> I'm on a quadro fx580
<josephnexus> where are you seeing these errors?
<josephnexus> like in your kernel?
<eagles0513875> josephnexus: on bootup
<eagles0513875> no
<josephnexus> dmesg or something?
<josephnexus> ah
<josephnexus> ok
<FloodBotK2> josephnexus: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<eagles0513875> i get a dialogue when it comes to load the ui and a rather decent delay wiht it before it pops up the kernel object error message
<eagles0513875> i think i need to uninstall it and reinstall it
<josephnexus> i suspect that your driver didn't update with the new kernel
 * josephnexus has noticed kubuntu does that occasionally.
<josephnexus> Switch to vesa or something in your Xorg, and then reboot, and then reactivate the driver via the hardware drivers tool
<josephnexus> anyone else here experiencing horrible speeds (5 seconds to unminimize something?)
<eagles0513875> O_O
<eagles0513875> josephnexus: are you in offtopic
<eagles0513875> kubuntu-offtopic
<josephnexus> I am not
<josephnexus> should I be?
<josephnexus> i am now
<oal> Is there something like this for Linux? http://www.maxto.net/ Maximizing in regions, but I don't want a tiled wm
<ToxinPowe> oal: Desktop Grid?
<oal> ToxinPowe, I guess so
<ToxinPowe> Systemsettins->Desktop Effects->All Effects->Desktop Grid
<oal> ToxinPowe, wow, that's a lot of effects. A shame I didn't know about that before. Thanks! :D
<ToxinPowe> np =)
<oal> ToxinPowe, hmm, not sure if that was what I was looking for :(
<oal> ToxinPowe, but there was some other effects I can play with
<ToxinPowe> oal:  http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=kde+4.4+desktop+effects&aq=f
<ToxinPowe> I have to go, bye
<oal> Ok, bye
<captainc> I just installed Kubuntu for the first time (Lucid). I used to use PulseAudio as a sound server so other computers can use the speakers on the one PC. What is my best option now?
<slow-motion> hi
<josephnexus> hello everyone, whenever I try to switch windows (like drag one window, and then drag the next) it takes a second or so before the second window will start moving.  It makes the desktop feel very clunky and slow... any ideas?
<Space_Man> josephnexus: it could be a driver issue or a Compiz effect causing the problem
<josephnexus> i've disabled compositing
<josephnexus> still slow :-(
<Ginglymostoma> I seemed to have broken my KPackageKit.  I was trying to add a WineHQ repository to the Third-Party Software tab, then afterwards (somehow) my package manager could neither load software or updates.  Everytime I try to search for a software package or click refresh under Software Updates, I instead keep getting the error message "The package list needs to be rebuilt." and under details "Package cache could not be opened." 
<Ginglymostoma>  what I did to break it and how I can fix it?
<James147> Ginglymostoma: try running "sudo aptitude update"
<Ginglymostoma> James147: you have a paste bin site I could load my error message to?  I don't want to flood the channel
<James147> !pastebin | Ginglymostoma
<ubottu> Ginglymostoma: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Ginglymostoma> James147: here's the paste bin from your command, http://paste.ubuntu.com/458847/
<Ginglymostoma> guess I should try removing ppa:ubuntu-wine/ppappa:ubuntu-wine/ppa from that list?
<James147> Ginglymostoma: yup
<Ginglymostoma> James147 is there a gui i could use to access the list or will I have to use bash?
<James147> Ginglymostoma: kpackagekit should be able to do it... otherwise you can jsut open it as root in a text eidtor (kdesudo kate /etc/apt/sources.list   will do it)
<Ginglymostoma> James147: works well now, thanks James!
<slow-motion> re
<Alan502> I see strigi running but i don't know how to use its search XD
<James147> Alan502: Either do a search in dolphin (the search bar at the top of the window (NOT ctrl+F) or through krunner (you might need to enalbe the nepomuk plugin)
<Alan502> James147, ahhh i see. Thanks! I was using Ctrl+f but i know how to use strigi now.
<slow-motion> n8
<cato37> anyone know how to fix dolphin when it gives searches innacurately and in quadruplicate.
<josephnexus> anyone have any ideas on why making a window active would consume 100 percent cpu for a few seconds?
<josephnexus> I click on the firefox task bar and my cpu gets pegged for a few seconds
<josephnexus> and everything runs slow
<josephnexus> i click back on quassel and the same thing happens
<josephnexus> any time that the active window is changing, my cpu usage is extremely high for a few seconds... has anyone else experienced this?
<josephnexus> I ran into that on current stable as well as on the RC1
<senorpedro> hi
<senorpedro> how can i make kubuntu to connect to wifi on boot? atm the connection manager only connects when i login into kde
<ken> salve a tutti
<senorpedro> hola
<senorpedro> how can i make the wifi to connect on bootup? is there a solution for this?
<senorpedro> atm i have to login in kde so that wifi connects
<cato37> what tool do i use to partition the harddrive?
<senorpedro> qtparted
<cato37> thanx
<senorpedro> or cfdisk if you prefer cli
<senorpedro> or gparted if you like gtk2
<Dragnslcr> qtparted isn't maintained anymore
<cato37> i am not sure what cli is.
<Dragnslcr> !info partitionmanager
<ubottu> partitionmanager (source: partitionmanager): A partition management utility. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.1-1ubuntu3 (lucid), package size 423 kB, installed size 2836 kB
<senorpedro> cato37, cli == "command line interface" aka terminal
<senorpedro> so partitionmanager is the new qtparted?
<cato37> senorpedro: thanx.
<senorpedro> np
<Dragnslcr> Pretty much, yeah
<senorpedro> is it also qt?
<Torch> senorpedro: it's a kde app
<Dragnslcr> QT4, yeah
<Torch> senorpedro: it has nothing at all to do with qtparted
<Dragnslcr> Er, KDE4, that is
<senorpedro> ok
<cato37> i am saddenned. i cant avoid needing monenote for my work, and i cant get it too work in
<senorpedro> whats monenote?
<cato37> i am saddenned. i cant avoid needing ms onenote for my work, and i cant get it too work in kubuntu, so i have to set aside some disk space to reinstall vista for it.
<cato37> sorry. i am still getting used to typing on the small kb of the laptop
<senorpedro> hehe
<Torch> cato37: wait... you cannot get an _ms_ app to work on kubuntu? and that makes you sad?
<cato37> it makes me sad that i have to reinstall vista
<senorpedro> cato37, you can try it with wine or setup a windows image in virtualbox
<Torch> cato37: if you decide to rely on microsoft apps... well...
<cato37> virtualbox?
<cato37> Torch: i dont have a choice. work requires it.
<senorpedro> yes, it "simulates" a computer in your computer, its awesome
<Torch> cato37: http://www.virtualbox.org/
<cato37> thanx
<cato37> maybe i wont have to partition the disk
<Torch> cato37: well, blame your employer then, not linux. or kubuntu.
<cato37> lol, i am not blaming linux nor, kubuntu.
<cato37> i am not smart enough to get wine to work
<Torch> cato37: wine is nothing more than a crutch.
<senorpedro> cato37, its very simple, just type "wine $MONETONE_INSTALLER.exe" into the terminal
<Torch> cato37: not relying on windows-only-apps is a lot smarter.
<senorpedro> or you just click on the installer exe in dolphin
<senorpedro> cato37, then wine will install it into the wine dir
<senorpedro> but there's a chance that it wont work with wine
<cato37> i keep getting errors that the c directory doesnt exist when trying to install ms stuff
<senorpedro> cato37, normally it should create the c dir automatically
<cato37> i think it is because i i made two users, the 1000 one is my personal login, and the 1001 is for work, but i dont need the m$ stuff for the personal login.
<cato37> i will log into it and see if it works from there. brb.
#kubuntu 2010-07-04
<dinodell2100> im having trouble installing a program with wine.  when i run the setup.exe wine shows a problem in the terminal and does not continue
<senorpedro> dinodell2100, which problem does it show?
<senorpedro> can you paste the output to http://nopaste.info/
<dinodell2100> k sec
<dinodell2100> ty
<cato37> wine works in the first login, but vituralbox looks pretty good.
<quentusrex> Help. I tried to install kde but now that I try to login but I get an error that "can't start ksmserver"
<senorpedro> cato37, yeah, virtualbox is awesome :)
<dinodell2100> senorpedro: http://nopaste.info/e3ac424849.html
<senorpedro> quentusrex, is there more info?
<vbgunz> forgive me for being stupid here but is the crop tool in gwenview broken? holy cow, what skill level do you need to crop an image?
<quentusrex> senorpedro, there is no other info.
<quentusrex> but to check the installation
<senorpedro> dinodell2100, that looks like wine bug. ask that in #wine again
<dinodell2100> ok tyvm
<quentusrex> senorpedro, would there be logs somewhere of what went wrong?
<senorpedro> quentusrex, i dont know, sorry. maybe the folks in #kde can help
<cato37> is it better to use apt-get or the gdebi for the virtualbox?
<vbgunz> holy cow, I figured it out. the option got lost in the noise :/
<senorpedro> cato37, you can use "apt-get install virtualbox-3.2" to install virtualbox (though i prefer aptitude). i dont know what gdebi is so i cant say anything about that
<James147> cato37: the .deb from the site in needed if you want usb support inside the guest OS but other then that installing it from apt-get is fine
<cato37> k. thanx
<James147> senorpedro: gdebi is a frontend for install .debs i beleave.. its what is called when you click on a .deb in dolphin
<cato37> i was told to be careful when installing from outside apt-get or aptitude cause it might break the dependencies.
<senorpedro> James147, ok thx for the info. i always use dpkg -i for that
<James147> cato37: it 'might' I have installed the one from virtualbox site before it should be fine...
<James147> cato37: but unless you really need usb support the one in the repos should be good enough
<senorpedro> cato37, if you install .deb packages there will be no problems. the person who told you that probably meant when you compile from source with ./configure && make && make install
<cato37> no, i just need to run one prog from m$ because of my work, which i am in the process of trying to get the workgroup to try ubunut. :)
<cato37> *ubunt
<cato37> u
<cato37> sigh, i cant type on this little kb
<cato37> k. thanx james, and señor pedro.
<cato37> reboot. brb.
<cato37> back... lol. i double clicked... i am still getting used to the hover and select method. so virtual box is being reinstalled. ..
<sirbobbyuk> hi, i have a cisco 877W router and at the moment im not sure how to set it up. is there any free software that i can use to set it up
<sirbobbyuk> At the moment im seeing two lights one light is flashing, which is the one that waiting to be connected up to the phone line
<tolkach> http://www.cisco.com/en/US/products/ps6202/index.html
<sirbobbyuk> ive gone to the Cisco web site, but they are wanting money for the downloads
<sirbobbyuk> Hi, I was wondering if anyone knew of any software that works with a cisco router
<ikonia> "works with" ?
<sirbobbyuk> Cisco router 877W
<ikonia> yes what about it ?
<sirbobbyuk> well i have one and im having problems in setting it up
<ikonia> you need to know how to configure cico through the ios OS
<sirbobbyuk> yep
<ikonia> ok, so that's nothing to do with kubuntu
<sirbobbyuk> in a way it is cos im using 10.4 of Kubuntu at the moment
<ikonia> sirbobbyuk: it's nothing to do with kubuntu how to configure a cisco device
<sirbobbyuk> ok, so if other than to do with Kubuntu im singing up the wrong tree
<ikonia> correct
<ikonia> the channel is for kubuntu support only
<ikonia> check /topic for more info
<sirbobbyuk> I dont get it im using Kubuntu and im trying to set up the router...but i cant ask if there is away to set it up if it nothing to do with Kubuntu...which it is
<ikonia> sirbobbyuk: what part are you having a problem with ?
<sirbobbyuk> All of it at the moment... spent the best part of 4 and a bit hours trying different areas...
<James147> sirbobbyuk: what router you have is irrelevent to connecting to it... if you want to set up the router (to configre it) you need to see the routers documenttation... although most router can be configured through a web interface
<ikonia> what part do you "want" help wtih
<ikonia> be specific
<ikonia> James147: only home class cisco's come with web interfaces
<ikonia> the rest expect cisco experience
<sirbobbyuk> Ok all i want to know is, is there some information on Kubuntu that helps novies like me in setting up a Cisco router.
<ikonia> sirbobbyuk: no
<ikonia> sirbobbyuk: your routers configuration is nothing to do with kubuntu
<ikonia> sirbobbyuk: you need to have ciso knowledge, which depends nothing on your OS
<anode> hey, is there a way I can see what packages are on a 'specific' repository using apt-get or aptitude?
<Torch> anode: usually you can just browse the repository with a web browser
<Torch> anode: and read the packages index file
<anode> Torch: I have no web browser
<Torch> anode: how comes?
<anode> does't matter. If i'm trying to install something remotely via ssh, that only thing I have is cli
<anode> anyhow, is there a way to do so?
<Torch> anode: there are web browser for text mode
<anode> okay... is there a way to do it with apt-get aptitude?
<James147> anode: elinks  :) a terminal web browser
<anode> I know............
<anode> is there a way to do it with apt-get aptitude?
<anode> or *
<Typos_King> apt-get aptitude?
<anode> apt-get or aptitude
<Typos_King> what does that mean?
<anode> are you serious???? It means, how can I use either apt-get or aptitude in order to find packages of a specific repository..
<Typos_King> ok
<Typos_King> soooooo
<Dragnslcr> anode- might be an option for apt-cache search
<JontheEchidna> you mean something like this? http://simplest-image-hosting.net/i0-plasma-desktopxn1560-jpg.jpg
<anode> Dragnslcr: isn't that for packages you've downloaded already?
<anode> JontheEchidna: yes, exactly like that actualy
<JontheEchidna> anode: Synaptic does it, but I'm not too sure if either aptitude or apt-get can
<tolkach> anode- man aptitude has a bit on search
<anode> tolkach: so you can do that with aptitude?
<tolkach> Searches for packages matching one of the patterns supplied on the command line.
<tolkach> try it
<tolkach> i have no idea :)
<Typos_King> anode:    what are you looking for? if I may ask
<anode> Typos_King: nothing in particular actually...
<anode> Typos_King: i'd rather just know how to search for something form specific sources if I am somehow unable to use X
<Dragnslcr> anode- apt-cache search checks the local package database, which lists everything available from the servers (assuming you've done apt-get update recently_
<Typos_King> yeah
<Typos_King> anode:    just use apt-cache search
<Dragnslcr> anode- I don't know if there's a way to only search a single repository, but I don't know why you'd want to anyway
<Typos_King> anode:    apt-get has autocomplete, fyi
<anode> Dragnslcr: versioning, differentiating from my own sources or sources on the network, etc..
<anode> administration really...
<James147> anode: i know aptitude can list different version it knows about... at least I have see it in the interactive mode
<snarkster> how do you use bw43-fwcutter?
<snarkster> do i need to go out on the net and get the driver?
<Typos_King> snarkster:    why do you need it?
<snarkster> got a friend that installed 10.4 and his wireless isnt working. he has broadcom4306
<tolkach> yeah i saw the errors with that. my wifi doesn't work sometimes too
<tolkach> but then also apparently, the wifi router was messed with while i was gone from the house, and that might not work either right now
<snarkster> so we dont need fw-cutter anymore?
<tolkach> ..of course i am left with only ubuntu boxen to test it lol
<Typos_King> ... snarkster    the drivers will be there, I'd think
<tolkach> i'm curious if there's a command analogous to dhclient in ubuntu. i'm more used to bsd still in some ways and i can't figure out what the equivalent would be
<tolkach> i mean, typing "dhclient similar ubuntu bsd" is sort of a bad search ;p
<tolkach> as i've found
<James147> tolkach: umm... dhclient....
<Typos_King> snarkster:   http://pastebin.parentnode.org/103627   <---- is what I've used
<snarkster> thanx typos_king
<cato37> is there a good program for getting rid of duplicate folders and files?
<changbing> hello,everyone.
<changbing> I manually installed nvidia graphic card driver 256.35 downloaded from Nvidia official website, and now I want to remove it
<changbing> how can I do that
<changbing> the reason why I want to remove this driver is because when I run "hardware driver" in Kubuntu 10.04, I found I have already intalled nvidia_173, but it is not currently used
<changbing> and with manualled installed driver 256.35, there is a display issue, the chracters can not be displayed sharply, it appears a little flaky and fussy
<changbing> fuzzy
<sleepwlker> Hello Kubuntu iRC
<sleepwlker> So
<sleepwlker> I'm fairly new to Linux
<sleepwlker> Can anyone explain to me how I would install a custom driver?
<sleepwlker> I have an EnGenius Wireless N USB Adapter but it won't plug and play it
<moetunes> do you have a linux driver for it sleepwlker ?
<sleepwlker> I downloaded a .tar from the site
<sleepwlker> the EnGenius site that is
<moetunes> have you unpacked it?
<sleepwlker> Yeah
<moetunes> any readme?
<sleepwlker> Yeah
<moetunes> can you paste it?
<moetunes>  !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<sleepwlker> Gah
<sleepwlker> I can't wait till I get a new laptop >.>
<moetunes> heh
<sleepwlker> 512 MB of RAM is simply not enough
<sleepwlker> http://paste.ubuntu.com/458972/
<moetunes> sleepwlker: line 64 says you need the kernel sources- do you have them installed?
<sleepwlker> If they didn't come with Kubuntu
<sleepwlker> probably not
<sleepwlker> All I've done so far is install Kubuntu
<sleepwlker> Installed FireFox
<sleepwlker> Installed NetBeans
<FloodBotK2> sleepwlker: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<moetunes> sleepwlker: in terminal do   sudo apt-get install build-essential linux-source-`uname -r`
<sleepwlker> Couldn't find package linux-source-uname -r
<moetunes> did you forget the backtics? `
<sleepwlker> What is that? Lol
<sleepwlker> `
<sleepwlker> Ah
<sleepwlker> I did ' I think
<sleepwlker> Lol
<moetunes> next to the number one button looks like `
<sleepwlker> I got it I think
<moetunes> :]
<sleepwlker> are they both `?
<moetunes> yep
<sleepwlker> Couldn't find package linux-source2.6.32-23-generic
<moetunes> forgot the - this time
<moetunes> sudo apt-get install build-essential linux-source-`uname -r`
<sleepwlker> wait
<sleepwlker> was uname supposed to be my name? xD
<moetunes> no uname is an application
<moetunes> uname -r gives the kernel version
<sleepwlker> I typed exactly what you did
<sleepwlker> and got te same error
<moetunes> try copy and paste-just drag the left mouse button over the command
<sleepwlker> Same error
<moetunes> k
<sleepwlker> http://paste.ubuntu.com/458977/
<moetunes> try an update maybe   sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<sleepwlker> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<moetunes> apt-cache search linux-source might show something
<sleepwlker> linux-source - Linux kernel source with Ubuntu patches
<sleepwlker> and
<sleepwlker> linux-source-2.6.32 - Linux kernel source for version 2.6.32 with Ubuntu patches
<sleepwlker> So I should do
<sleepwlker> sudo apt-get install build-essential linux-source-2.6.32
<sleepwlker> Right?
<moetunes> yep and you should throw checkinstall in there too
<moetunes> !checkinstall
<ubottu> checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<sleepwlker> Ok
<sleepwlker> Now what?
<moetunes> line 60 from the readme
<moetunes> cd /path/to/dir-with-the-driver
<sleepwlker> Ok
<sleepwlker> I'm there
<sleepwlker> Sorry I took awhile to reply, I ran to get a glass of water
<sleepwlker> What next moetunes?
<moetunes> line 62 from the readme says to check it is set for linux - it's just checking two lines
<moetunes> so open the make file and "set the "MODE = STA" in Makefile and chose the TARGET to Linux by set "TARGET = LINUX" "
<sleepwlker> Everything looks good
<moetunes> then type   make   and sit back :]
<moetunes> watch out for errors
<sleepwlker> I sure hope this driver works
<sleepwlker> Cause I feel like it's wasting my Wireless N Router
<sleepwlker> if I use a Wireless G receiver
<sleepwlker> FUUU
<sleepwlker> Bunches of errors
<sleepwlker> My favorite
<sleepwlker> Well
<sleepwlker> I've gotta AFK for a bit
<sleepwlker> I'll take anohter crack at this later
<ybit> how to enable transparency in konsole?
<ybit> also when is kubuntu getting the window tiling option?
<ybit> aha
<ybit> right click on the window bar and there's an opacity setting
<ybit> now for that tiling :)
<|newbie|> ïðèâåò
<|newbie|> åñòü êòî ìîæåò ïîìî÷ü è ðàçîáðàöî?
<spawn57> what language is that?
<|newbie|> russia
<macintux_> No its not.
<spawn57> yeah, no kidding
<macintux_> Я русский.
<slow-motion> hi
<sobczyk> hi, is there some tool to detect duplicate images?what I've found so far compares only 1:1 images (diferent name) and I would need some tool to detect resized ones etc.
<darkas> hi
<darkas> I'm having problems with my touchpad on the Acer Aspire 1830T (netbook remix, 10.4): any configuration I'm doing isn't applied
<darkas> so the changes are done in the menus and are actually saved, but I can configure what I want without any effect
<darkas> the relevant part of my Xorg.0.log is: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/64TE3nta
<darkas> is there anyone who could help me with that please?
<Mr_L> Hi
<Mr_L> I want to play an AVI-Movie. But unfortunately when I start it, Kubuntu freezes. I tried with 3 players (Kaffeine, Dragonplayer, VLC). Whats wrong?
<darkas> I've also googled a lot for my problem but this didn't help too...
<keepitsimple> What is a good audio podcast client for KDE/Kubuntu ?
<keepitsimple> (not mentioning Miro)
<Andrew9> keepitsimple: VLC ?
<Mamarok> keepitsimple: Amarok
<keepitsimple> Andrew9: yep, definitely the best option :)
<Andrew9> keepitsimple: was it sarcasm? =D
<keepitsimple> No :P, I forgot that Amarok has podcasts, for what I need both can do the job.
<coz_> hey guys   I noticed on this kde set up that if I left click and hold it brings up move cursor and interferes with normal clicking in application...any way to disable that?
<coz_> sorry about that
<coz_> let me repeat hey guys   I noticed on this kde set up that if I left click and hold it brings up move cursor and interferes with normal clicking in application...any way to disable that?
<poyntz> i can't maximise windows through the quick launcher on kde 4.3. is this a bug?
<poyntz> actually, it works from the desktop
<poyntz> but not if i have a window currently maximised
<yuyun> What The best facebook client for facebook
<ToxinPowe> wow faceboof client for facebook, I don't know facebook client for other network =)
<coz_> hey guys.. is the wallpaper options going to be fixed  so  that one wallpaper can span both monitors on a dual monitor set up??
<ToxinPowe> coz_: I don't think, kde 4.5rc still doesn't it
<coz_> ToxinPowe,  yeah I am on 4.5 now  and was   hoping this would have been fixed... gnome is also doing the same thing... I feel stuck now  :)
<ToxinPowe> yep, I have dual monitor too, and I'm miss that =)
<coz_> ToxinPowe,  I wanted to move over to kde permanently but with this    "one" issue I dont think I can... maybe xfce or lxde will do for now i will have to test :(
<ToxinPowe> only for that? I'm a old gnome user, and now I think kde 4.4/4.5 is just amazing ;P
<coz_> ToxinPowe,  same here but yes... this is an issue that should have   been fixed already  although I believe it was removed for sme strange reason
<ToxinPowe> coz_: maybe you can set your dual wallpaper manually with gimp or something, I don't know :s
<ToxinPowe> coz_: I agree ;)
<coz_> ToxinPowe,  no that doesnt work  the issue is in both kde and now gnome
<ToxinPowe> ok
<niteye> in KDE4 now, when i copy files instead of seeing a progress bar i just see a spinning circle in the corner that indicates a 'job', which i keep having to click to see its progress, how do i set it so it becomes an old fashioned dialogbox again that shows speed and a permanent progress bar?
<Mamarok> niteye: click on that circle, it should pop up the notification
<Mamarok> eventually a right click on it gives you more options
<supermagnum> hi, my screen goes black/ the system hangs after i updated to the latest updates on 10.1
<supermagnum> i have tried to run dpgk-reconfigure -a but that did not help
<supermagnum> any sulotions ?
<keepitsimple> supermagnum: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f8y29gqX9SU
<supermagnum> thanks, i will try that
<keepitsimple> (if the kernel upgrade is the problem) Did you just updated the proprietary graphics drivers ?
<supermagnum> i updatet the whole system and all upgrades avaible
<keepitsimple> supermagnum: what kind of computer are you using? Laptop? If so provide the name
<supermagnum> it is a panasonic cf-29, it is a laptop
<keepitsimple> supermagnum: if using the previous version of the kernel is not working, you could try login into Recovery Mode http://goo.gl/I25f and after that sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade , maybe something went wrong with the update in some way
<supermagnum> i have tried recovery mode
<coz_> hey guys.. ubuntu maverick here with  lde 4.5rc1... I notice with an    application open     if I click and hold left click I get a move cursor...any way to disable that?
<supermagnum> and the apt-get update etch.
<mfraz74> coz_: yes, hold on and i'll find it
<keepitsimple> supermagnum: I could be either the video driver not being loaded correctly into the kernel, or the kernel itself, or maybe a problem with KDE? Are you using only the default respositories?
<coz_> mfraz74,  I would  really appreciate this one  :)
<mfraz74> coz_: oxygen-settings
<mfraz74> and then it's the move window menu
<supermagnum> yes, the default ones
<keepitsimple> coz_: you could try #kubuntu-devel
<supermagnum> i am not 100% sure
<coz_> mfraz74,  let me see if I can find that
<keepitsimple> (this channel is for the stable release)
<coz_> keepitsimple,  thanks
<keepitsimple> supermagnum: you could also try to boot into recovery mode then choose failsafe X, and after the system is up and running go to /etc/X11/ and look for a file xorg.conf.failsafe copy it or move it under the name xorg.conf
<Trollinator> how do i make passwd(1) shut the f*ck up about my password being too simple?
<supermagnum> keppitseimple: ok
<dimitri> Hi !
<supermagnum> keepitsimple  rename it to xorg.conf ?
<keepitsimple> Trollinator: less that 6 chars for a password is considered a security risk
<BluesKaj> 'morning folks
<Trollinator> i don't give a fuck about this machine.
<keepitsimple> supermagnum: yes, and then restart
<Trollinator> i don't *need* ubuntu to instruct me about passwords.
<BluesKaj> !language | Trollinator
<ubottu> Trollinator: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<bline> what proxy scripts does the automatic proxy setting use?
<Trollinator> and my chosen password has 6 characters.
<bigbrovar> hi guys, I was wondering if kde bluetooth supports a2dp bluetooth headsets?
<keepitsimple> Trollinator: maybe you don't but you're not the *only* person using this OS, anyway it's possible to change from /etc/pamd.d/common-password or something similar
<Trollinator> yeh I
<Trollinator> 've looked at that file
<mfraz74> I'm still hoping that KDE bluetooth will allow me to transfer files again at some point
<Trollinator> what do i need to put in there to make it work?
<Trollinator> and btw, i don't think that just denying users simple password does any good.
<Trollinator> it'll just lead to people sticking post-its with the passwords to their monitors.
<Trollinator> or the like.
<Trollinator> a warning is OK, denying the users to choose their passwords as they see fit isn't.
<keepitsimple> Trollinator: some information on why the password checks are done can be found in the manpage: man passwd
<supermagnum> keepitsimple : renaming the file you suggeste worked!
<keepitsimple> Trollinator: you can change it, but I don't know how.. research for yourself.. all I know is that it has something to do with PAM
<supermagnum> thanks!
<keepitsimple> supermagnum: glad to hear that, also check what updates where made and see what kernel version you have and graphics drivers
<keepitsimple> supermagnum: my kernel version is 2.6.32-23-generic, you can find this information by typing in a terminal: uname -r (or uname -a)
<supermagnum> keepitsimple: 2.6.32-21-generic
<supermagnum> i tink it was realted to the kernel
<supermagnum> looks like the xorg.con file was missing
<supermagnum> the tpuchpad mouse also strated to work, ant the toucsreen
<ubuntu> hey there how can I have grub installed on a partition which is independant from OSs?
<supermagnum> keepitsimple: http://forum.notebookreview.com/panasonic/496467-cf-29-ubuntu-10-4-success.html
<keepitsimple> ubuntu: you install grub on that partition
<supermagnum> keepitsimple: i will try to configure the touchsreen using the metod suggested there
<keepitsimple> ubuntu: using either a livecd with ubuntu or an already installed one
<keepitsimple> (that partition has to be unmounted. I think)
<BluesKaj> supermagnum, the xorg.conf file is longer part of any new (k)ubuntu OS, so it needs to generated if one has a particular need to use it.
<supermagnum> aha
<supermagnum> the only thing that puzzles me a bit is that the instructions on the page i mentioned states that it is neccesary to create a file in a directory that is named xorg.conf.d
<supermagnum> that does not exist on my laptop
<keepitsimple> that's wrong, the filename is xorg.conf
<keepitsimple> and it resides in /etc/X11/
<BluesKaj> supermagnum, if you're interested , here's a relevant tutorial,
<BluesKaj> http://ubuntulinux.co.in/blog/ubuntu/ubuntu-9-10/xorg-conf-file-create-on-ubuntu-9-10/ , supermagnum
<supermagnum> aha..
<keepitsimple> Manual configuration of X Window System has to be done only when it fails to detect and configure some of the hardware present on the machine (like mouse, keyboard, video card, touchpad, etc);
<keepitsimple> supermagnum: also in the future when something fails, boot into the recovery mode and *read the logs* http://goo.gl/AWwt using a command-line text editor already installed, like *vi* or *nano*
<supermagnum> ok
<keepitsimple> they can give you hints on what's worng
<keepitsimple> *wrong
<supermagnum> keepitsimple: i will try to paste the section and he values that are about the toucsreen in xorg.conf  that are mentioned here : http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-laptop-and-netbook-25/panasonic-toughbook-cf-29-touch-screen-485053/page14.html
<keepitsimple> supermagnum: you could try first genering one automatically to see what's detected: sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<keepitsimple> supermagnum: before doing this make a backup of your current xorg.conf in case it fails
<ubuntu> hey there how can I have grub installed on a partition which is independant from OSs?
<keepitsimple> supermagnum: you also need to: sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-input-evtouch and after that run the command I mentioned above
<supermagnum> i have that already
<supermagnum> and, it generates a xorg.conf file that looks ok to me
<keepitsimple> supermagnum: try a reboot and see what things work and what not, and then add more information to xorg.conf as per what needs to be configured
<supermagnum> ok
<keepitsimple> ubuntu: http://goo.gl/lidK && http://goo.gl/TKms also bear in mind that there are two version of Grub out-there depeding on which version of Kubuntu you have, Grub 0.97 and Grub2, they use different configuration files
<hemal> i need help using hp f4488 on kubuntu
<hemal> i am able to see the printer in system setup and print to it also
<hemal> but HP Device Manager does not recognize it
<BluesKaj> hemal, do you have hplip installed?
<hemal> BluesKaj yes i installed it using Add Remove Software but that was an older vesion
<hemal> so i unstalled it and now downloaded from sourceforge
<hemal> and now it seems i need to reboot...
<keepitsimple> hemal: there is a ppa for this package https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/hplip
<keepitsimple> (packages)
<hemal> keepitsimple hi
<hemal> keepitsimple i rebooted because it kept saying old package cannot be removed but it said that even after reboot
<hemal> but: now it told me to disoconnect and reconnect usb and this time it discovered my printer
<BluesKaj> hemal, yeah sometimes things don't change from windows procedures :)\
<keepitsimple> HPLIP package from the repository should work just fine in most cases, if it is not the latest version from upstream, anyway if you really need the latest version you can install it either from the official site http://goo.gl/U6GC or from Launchpad HPLIP's page just mentioned earlier
<keepitsimple> *even if
<hemal> keepitsimple i suspect the previous one would have worked, i think the trick was to disconnect and reconnect
<hemal> but right not it all seems good
<hemal> HP Device manager can show ink levels in cartridge :)
<BluesKaj> hemal, yeah , but don't believe it's accuracy :)
<keepitsimple> only for some printers, my HP Photosmart C5280 All-in-one just died some weeks ago, when I open it up it just shows "Please refer to the printer documentation" , I think it's because of refilled cartridge or something, I have to buy a new one :-)
<hemal> thanls keepitsimple i'll rememeber that
<BluesKaj> I used my HP f4210 for only about 20 pages worth of text and the cartridge was showing as "low" ...printers are made just to sell more cartridges IMO
<BluesKaj> black cartridge that is
<hemal> BluesKaj yes thats where the money is -- in cartridges
<keepitsimple> btw you guys buy new ones everytime one gets emptied or you refill it, like me ?
<keepitsimple> (offtopic)
<BluesKaj> it's been showing "low" for 6mos now :)
<hemal> tried to convnice my wife that we should just get a b/w laser but it seems my daughters have too much schoolwork that needs colors
<hemal> keepitsimple i am indina
<hemal> india*
<BluesKaj> keepitsimple, I refill some and also buy some , refills aren't reliable in my experience
<hemal> we even refill use-and-throw cameras :P
<hemal> so i got to explore...but i want to try to restrict printing to bare minimum so hopefully not need to refill
<BluesKaj> hemal, yeah i run my printer in the grayscale mode after the colour cart runs out ...just use the printer for receipts and bank transfers etc
<hemal> BluesKaj, oh business use...problem with home use is that they just go dry with all the heat and dust, without getting used even
 * BluesKaj nods
<hemal> anyway, so far this is much better than the epson cx5500 it is replacing
<BluesKaj> mine is for home use , but we are active on ebay etc and helping our kids with emergency funds every now and then.
<hemal> its printing, i can control quality, i can scan and it is telling me at least what it it thinks the ink levels are
<hemal> all rightie folks time for dinner...thanks for hearing me out on this. bye bye
<sourcemaker2> I am currently logged in via command line... can somebody read this message?
<sourcemaker2> 2/whois sourcemaker
<sourcemaker2> ping???
<Dragnslicer> sourcemaker2- yup, coming through loud and clear
<sourcemaker2> cool... thanks
<sourcemaker2> I am using the kubuntu recovery cd... and have started a command line irc now :-)
<Dragnslicer> Fun experience, huh?
<sourcemaker2> my problem ist... that my system does not start... grub is loading fine... but then I receive the message PANIC! /dev/mapper/sourcemaker-root does not exists
<sourcemaker2> and the busybox initramfs opens a command line
<sourcemaker2> any ideas?
<Lordveda> what package provides php documentation?
<Dragnslicer> Lordveda- I've always just used their online docs
<Lordveda> I don't want the online docs since I can't be always online
<Lordveda> if there is a package that provides php-documentation for ubuntu, please tell me about it.
<Dragnslicer> Lordveda- not that I know of, but you can get a copy of the online docs from the site
<rajeev> Hello
<lucjan> hello
<lucjan> Kubuntu is shit, use a Mint KDE
<tsimpson> lucjan: take it somewhere else
<rajeev> I installed it just few days back
<rajeev> in fact i am new to linux
<mo0n> русские есть ?
<tsimpson> !ru | mo0n
<ubottu> mo0n: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<mo0n> не ставятся драйвера на НВИДИА
<BluesKaj> mo0n, Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<mo0n> да там хуй кто помогает
<IdleOne> mo0n: Пожалуйста, будьте вежливыми
<mo0n> извените
<BluesKaj> hmm, some ppl just don't get the message
<IdleOne> BluesKaj: I believe the factoid needs the command inserted i.e. /join #whatever. in any case he said the people there were not very helpful in a not so nice way. according to google
<BluesKaj> well IdleOne , he should know better than to expect help here , we don't even use the same alphabet
<tsimpson> BluesKaj: could you suggest a change to the factoid to include the /join command?
<IdleOne> tsimpson: I think all we have to do is leave the factoid as is + /join
<BluesKaj> me ?
<atticus> hi i have one question
<tsimpson> BluesKaj: sorry, I missed that you just copped/pasted there
<IdleOne> ubottu: ru is <reply> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<mo0n> как зарегится на канале
<atticus> when i play .mkv video files the picture freezes
<atticus> im using vlc media player on ubuntu 10.04,,,
<atticus> could anyone help me out?
<atticus> :)
<BluesKaj> mo0n, Пожалуйста посетите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<mo0n> ubuntuhelp
<resu> Hello, does anyone know how to get an extended serverlist in Quassel IRC?
<tsimpson> resu: I don't think there is one, but ask in #quassel
<resu> never mind, found the presets
<BluesKaj> atticus, what kind of graphics card do you have ? it may not handle Hi def files like mkv
<BluesKaj> atticus, to find your graphics card, type in the terminal , lspci | grep VGA
<atticus> BluesKaj:  i have intergrated graphic nvidia nforce.. but on win xp for example it plays perfect
<BluesKaj> atticus, laptop?
<atticus> no
<atticus> PC
<BluesKaj> atticus, on windows, VLC or WM ?
<ubuntu> what should I do plzzz? I install Windows and all grub disappeared
<tsimpson> !grub | ubuntu
<ubottu> ubuntu: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<rmrfslash> What happened to knetworkmanager
<rmrfslash> I just installed all of the latest updates, rebooted and now all of a sudden I have no knetworkmanager anymore
<rmrfslash> I had to run dhclient manually just to get online (and had to wire connect my laptop)
<rmrfslash> wireless isn't working at all and the little knetworkmanager icon in the system tray says "Network Management Disabled"
<rmrfslash> I need to restart kde
<rmrfslash> So I just reinstalled network-manager-kde and nothing
<rmrfslash> still messed up
<rmrfslash> Apparently I had to "wake" the networkmanager (and a reboot does not do this) using  qdbus --system org.freedesktop.NetworkManager /org/freedesktop/NetworkManager org.freedesktop.NetworkManager.wake
<user___> hello guys
<user___> Im from Rio de Janeiro
<user___> any eser Kubuntu 9.10 in chat
<Mehrab> hi, I think I have some problems with nepomuk. my .xsession-errors file size gets bigger and bigger and will eat up all free disk space of my home folder and when I see it's contents, it is full of some texts related to Nepomuk
<gorgonizer> Mehrab: what version of KDE are you using?
<Mehrab> gorgonizer: 4.4.5
<gorgonizer> Mehrab: I did have that on KDE 4.5 Beta 2, but has been fixed in 4.5 RC 1...
<Mehrab> gorgonizer: you mean I should wait for 4.5 or try the RC?
<gorgonizer> I have not used KDE 4.4.5, but to solve it prior to KDE 4.5 RC 1, I used to delete the .xsession-errors file... not sure if that is a good thing, but it stopped the issue ;)
<gorgonizer> Mehrab: for me 4.5 RC 1 is very stable, and I like the changes from 4.4 to 4.5... but it is only a release candidate..
<Mehrab> gorgonizer: I may try RC1 if I won't find a solution for this
<gorgonizer> Mehrab: good luck, but from I have experienced, you won't need any :)
<avihay> say, how is the alt-F2 dialog box called in kde? need it to report a bug...
<avihay> krunner? something like that?
<amichair> avihay: krunner
<avihay> oh, thanks
<Jim_Morrison> stessa zuppa
<Jim_Morrison> sempre 640 massimo mida
<Jim_Morrison> mi da
<ikonia> ?
<Jim_Morrison> scusate
<ikonia> This channel is English only
<Jim_Morrison> sorry man
<ikonia> no problem
<amichair> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<Jim_Morrison> yes i know thx amichair :D
<amichair> Jim_Morrison: :-)
<ikonia> gratzi amichair
<Jim_Morrison> <3 Peace
<petr_> hi
<moscow_php> hi
<moscow_php> hi girls
<moscow_php> does somebody know where is ZendFramework channel ?
<moscow_php> cammon girls
<moscow_php> lets talk
<moscow_php> zend zend
<moscow_php> I want to talk with zend-guyses
<moscow_php> I know that all my messages are stored on long long time
<moscow_php> (((   girls... do not be bussy
<moscow_php> SOMEBODY tell me commant trough which I can go to some channel!!!!
<eagles0513875> hey guys is anyone having issues after upgrading ones 2.6.32-22 kernel to -23
<eagles0513875> i was having kernel object issues
<eagles0513875> i tried to remove the driver which worked successfully but now trying to get it reinstalled it fails
<moscow_php> eagles0513875   man, what are you?
<eagles0513875> mofux: ?
<moscow_php> what is your position?
<eagles0513875> moscow_php: ??
<moscow_php> eagles0513875 what is your position?
<amichair> moscow_php: to join a channel type "/join #channelname"
<eagles0513875> moscow_php: are you looking for the russian channel
<eagles0513875> !ru | moscow_php
<ubottu> moscow_php: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<eagles0513875> amichair: any idea
<amichair> eagles0513875: I'm not familiar with any kernel issues myself
<eagles0513875> amichair: i think its a problem wiht the nvidia-current driver have you had any issues with nvidia
<amichair> eagles0513875: I had a problem with the nvidia-current update of ~2 weeks ago, but that was due to residue from previous upstream installations
<eagles0513875> amichair: mines on a clean install
<eagles0513875> adn seems to happy wiht the current -23 kernel
<amichair> eagles0513875: if you specify what exactly the problem is, maybe someone here will be able to help
<eagles0513875> prior to uninstalling the driver i was getting kernel object errors
<eagles0513875> and i would have to restart x to get any login screen
<eagles0513875> after removing the driver those issues disappeared but now i cant install it again
<eagles0513875> the driver
<Ge-O> System:    Host ricardo-laptop Kernel 2.6.32-18-generic x86_64 (64 bit) Distro Ubuntu 10.04 lucid
<Ge-O> CPU:       Dual core Intel Core2 Duo P8600 (SMP) clocked at 800.00 MHz
<Ge-O> Graphics:  Card ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3400 Series X.Org 1.7.6 Res: 1280x800@59.8hz
<Ge-O>            GLX Renderer Mesa DRI R600 (RV620 95C4) 20090101  TCL DRI2 GLX Version 1.5 Mesa 7.7.1
<Ge-O> Disks:     HDD Total Size: 320.1GB (69.9% used)
<FloodBotK2> Ge-O: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Ge-O> Info:      Processes 221 Uptime 6:44 Memory 2368.8/3932.6MB Client Quassel [M] v0.6.1 (dist-611ebcc) inxi 1.4.8
<hotstew> hello :3
<hotstew> switched back to Kubuntu after 5 or so years (kinda)
<hotstew> I like it but the CPU seems to overload easily -.-
<hotstew> Is there an easy way to run the installed Windows XP over emulator? :D
<hotstew> ...
<slow-motion> n8
<zeltak> Hi , anyone know how to show the contents of a txt file with dzen or dmenu (or any other dead simple osd)>
<Reallycool> My KDE seems to have some issues with suspend/wake up, it will sometimes take a long time to suspend, take a long time to wake up, or seemingly crash on wake up, any possible fixes?
#kubuntu 2011-06-27
<Linkmaster> I'm feeling fairly good about myself with what I did, just by troubleshooting, and double-checking what I thought to do. It not only proved that Linux is an extremely useful operating system that doesn't take long to work the hoops if you try, it also shows that an exwindows-fanboi can, and will, learn how to use Linux :D
<sione> hello
<Linkmaster> sione: hello
<sione> I pinned Konsole from the menubar to the panel, I modified the icon of Konsole on the panel - I thought it just was a shortcut - by adding --enable-transparency to the "command"... then it didn't work and the icon disappeared (it was a black terminal now it is a white paper)
<sione> I removed it, and Konsole disappeared from the menubar, how to readd it ?
<Linkmaster> can you still invoke konsole via "alt+F2 -> konsole"?
<sione> yes, but there is no icon (black terminal) anymore
<sione> I see the little icon jumping while it loads
<Linkmaster> Thats fine, it means we still have it in your system which is good
<sione> and it is not a black terminal
<Linkmaster> Okay, let me find the konsole run command real fast
<Linkmaster> Wait, its not a black terminal? What comes up?
<Linkmaster> Wait, nevermind, I know what you mean. The little white page is whats bouncing, correct?
<sione> correct
<sione> its a blank thing
<sione> if I open chromium I see the chromium icon jumping, but konsole now is blank, and it disappeared from the menubar... just by modified the app lol
<Linkmaster> sione: I think I know how to get konsole back in your menubar
<sione> Linkmaster: tell me please
<Linkmaster> First, right-click on the Kmenu, and click 'edit applications'
<Linkmaster> after that,click on 'system' when it loads
<Linkmaster> On the application list
<sione> yup
<Linkmaster> Once its highlighted, on the top click "new item"
<Linkmaster> name it konsole
<Linkmaster> or terminal, or whatever you want
<Linkmaster> Once its named, highlight it, and on the 'general' tab, where it says 'command' click the little option that lets you browse
<Linkmaster> actually no, close the box, and type in /usr/bin/konsole
<Linkmaster> So that this ^^ is directly in the line, sorry about the backtrack there
<Linkmaster> once that is in place, click on the square box right above that line to choose a picture
<Linkmaster> scroll down to find one you either like, or until you find the 'terminal' option
<Linkmaster> Once you've done all that, hit 'save' let it update it, and tell me if it worked
<sione> there is a way to reload the default menubar ?
<Linkmaster> Your menubar is shot too?
<Linkmaster> I remember at one point...but did what I tell you work?
<sione> I dont see where to change th picture
<sione> above the "command" line ?
<Linkmaster> are you still on the kmenu application edit thingy?
<sione> yes
<Linkmaster> okay
<Linkmaster> and you've done everything else, correct?
<sione> yes, just need a picture
<Linkmaster> Okay
<Linkmaster> Make sure your in the 'general' tab
<sione> yes
<Linkmaster> On that same context plane, there will be a square, around 1"x1" that is blank. Click on that square
<sione> oh lol
<Linkmaster> It will be along the right, above the 'comment' line, and beside the 'description' line
<sione> thanks... it was invisible
<Linkmaster> You got it, good. Now, pick a picture you like, or type in 'terminal' and hopefully it'll be in there
<Linkmaster> Yeah, its pretty sneak with certain themes
<sione> thanks man
<Linkmaster> Does it work now?
<sione> perfectly
<Linkmaster> Good :D
<sione> I'm not used to kde yet, I am use to no GUI at all lol, its like a labyrinth for me
<sione> kde is like*
<amnite> quic question hot do i change the bg for logon on screen in natty?
<amnite> hullo?
<OerHeks> type in your KDE menu 'start' and you will find a manager for splash screens
<Linkmaster> sione: trust me, it an amazing desktop environment
<BloodyRain2k> hi, I managed to wreck my Kubuntu again and was wondering if it's possible to reinstall it without having it overwrite my userprofile of the wrecked installation, it's an older version though, 10.10 going by my only dvd and the fact I never updated. Is that possible?
<Linkmaster> BloodyRain2k: how did you 'wreck' it? We might be able to fix it
<BloodyRain2k> I partially doubt it but surprise me, what I did last was having the great idea of updating things with the Synaptic (I think) Package Manager, well that install thing, so I selected all packages that were marked upgradeable, were around 272, some failed, most went fine and it wanted to restart, so I did
<Linkmaster> What is going wrong?
<BloodyRain2k> now I get only error lines when I try to boot with second timecodes in [] like [64.6] and some ata.xx error
<Linkmaster> Did you upgrade a kernel?
<BloodyRain2k> can't really remember, well I got that for the recovery console too so I figured it was wrecked. I guess I accidently did that too, as I suddenly had a new one for launching, both were giving these errors though
<BloodyRain2k> if you want me to write down some errors give me a min, then I'll boot it up again
<Linkmaster> Okay, you did have a kernel upgrade. are you using a seperate computer, or dual booting?
<Linkmaster> Ah, I assume dual-booting then. Yes, please write the errors as you see them, then go to pastebin.com and type it in there
<BloodyRain2k> nah, seperate pc, but the one that has it is dual booting anyways
<BloodyRain2k> ok gimme a few min
<BloodyRain2k> http://img196.imageshack.us/img196/7659/s5003883z.jpg ok here it is
<BloodyRain2k> way easier and more accurate than typing it myself
<Linkmaster> makes sense, let me load it up real fast
<BloodyRain2k> it shows these lines going till around 500 to 600 sec, then my usual glitched screen (driver problem) comes which normally indicates its loading the GUI, Bluetooth turns on too, hdd runs for a short time longer, then nothing anymore
<Linkmaster> So it spams those lines for a long time?
<BloodyRain2k> yup, sometimes it starts at 64 sec, onetime it started at 500+
<Linkmaster> I'm guessing you can't get to KDM, and neither the newer or older kernel 'recovery' modes worked?
<BloodyRain2k> I thought it could fix itself if I let it run for some time a few times but this time not : (
<BloodyRain2k> nope, I can't get into nothing, which is why I considered it wrecked, again
<BloodyRain2k> that was the reason if linux can reinstall but still keep userprofiles like windows can sometimes
<Linkmaster> Alright, so what are you trying to save?
<BloodyRain2k> not that much, mostly the work of setting everything to my liking again
<Linkmaster> okay, most of that will be in .kde
<Linkmaster> what you'll need to do is grab a LiveCD and whatever you use to back up your stuff. To make life easy, just back up /home
<BloodyRain2k> nice that my install cd is both, live and install, so for backing up i guess you mean just a place for it like an usb stick? or do I need to get some application for that first?
<Linkmaster> Once its backed up, reinstall it, and then from your backup, move /home and overwrite the current /home. Once thats done, restart to ensure all changes work fine
<Linkmaster> You can use a USB stick, external harddrive, whatever you want
<Linkmaster> Use Dolphin thats on the LiveCD
<BloodyRain2k> mhm, if i wanna back up my installed applications, will that be much harder?
<Linkmaster> such as what?
<Linkmaster> Though yes technically it will be. Some would be involved by hunting through the system folders, which isn't that hard, but from a new installation you may/may not have the required dependencies, so its better to just re-install them
<BloodyRain2k> mhm i guess, isn't that hard with synaptic
<BloodyRain2k> ok thanks, gonna do that :3 ill report back if it worked or i got stuck somewhere
<Linkmaster> Preferably the first!
<greenKremling> can anyone help me? i have 5.1 surround and i'm trying to change the channels (front, rear, subwoofer...). i cannot seem to find these settings. i just get a general 5.1 volume control but beyond that i cannot configure anything else.
<OerHeks> open terminal: alsamixer
<dinesh_> how to format pendrive in Kubuntu 11.04
<dinesh_> any advise?
<dinesh_> how to format pendrive in kubuntu 11.04
<dinesh_> how to format pendrive in kubuntu 11.04
<wildgoose> !repeat
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com/ http://www.ubuntuforums.org/ or http://www.kubuntuforums.net/ while you wait.
<C_Smith_> hey, how can I check my GPU's Memory?
<Linkmaster> You can load up the system module, which shows all the processes running
<Linkmaster> 'kmenu -> applications -> system -> system monitor'
<Linkmaster> C_Smith_: ^
<C_Smith_> ok, thanks
<C_Smith_> I'm not seeing my Gfx card (GPU)'s memory on there, but I'm seeing my CPU usage which is quite nice.
<Linkmaster> Hm.....i have no clue then, I have onboard graphics D':
<C_Smith_> I
<C_Smith_> have a Intel Integrated, so would that affect the memory findings in the command "lshw"?
<Linkmaster> I dunno
<Linkmaster> I don't think so
<Linkmaster> But thats just me thinking
<C_Smith_> well, tbh, I have no clue what part of "display" I would look for the memory at, my guess is this "resources: irq:44 memory:d0000000-d03fffff memory:c0000000-cfffffff ioport:5110(size=8)'
<Linkmaster> put it in a pastebin, and send the link. I'll take a look at it once my file is done compressing
<C_Smith_> k
<C_Smith_> here's the pastebin of my lshw http://paste.ubuntu.com/633414/
 * Linkmaster 's file is still compressing
<C_Smith_> just take your time, no rush.
<C_Smith_> hey, in Amorok, how can I create a Smart Playlist?
<IAmError> Is there a way to install the software centre from Ubuntu, onto Kubuntu?
<C_Smith_> I don't believe so, but I'll let someone a little more experienced answer that.
<frogonwheels> IAmError: really the only difference between 'ubuntu' and 'kubuntu' is that it defaults to kde rather than gnome...
<frogonwheels> IAmError: what's the problem with the Software Management  in the system settings?  which bit are you after?
<C_Smith_> Linkmaster, is that file still compressing?
<frogonwheels> IAmError: I tend to be a fan of aptitude myself, but that's personal preference :)
<Linkmaster> It just finished
<C_Smith_> cool, big file?
<Linkmaster> Eh....I'm not a hardware techie :/
<C_Smith_> hmmmm, is there anywhere I can go to find this out?
<C_Smith_> or should I just default the setting to "512"?
<C_Smith_> so, it looks like my GFX card (an intel GMA4500MHD) relies on storage from elsewhere, so I'll just put the setting to default.
<p896gbm> hey folks, where are the program shortcuts in kde?
<p896gbm> the .desktop files wh
<p896gbm> which go in my 'start menu' or whatever it's called
<yofel> the .desktop files are in /usr/share/applications/ and ~/.local/share/applications/
<p896gbm> perfect thanks yofel
<Muhammad-Tahir> hi
<Linkmaster> hello
<Muhammad-Tahir> brb
<abkde> Hi, kpackagekit says it can't get exclusive lock, anybody knows what to do?
<szal> don't use it
<McWebb> is there another kpackage process running?
<McWebb> wow..that's the first thing I've said on irc in over 10 years...hope it was worth it
<abkde> szal: same problem with ubuntu software center
<szal> btw, anyone noticed that JuK is weird? -> turn off crossfading between tracks, then put 1 track in its collection list & it will repeat that ad infinitum, put 2 tracks in its collection list, and it will stop after track 1
<abkde> McWebb: no, there is not, even i restarted system and problem still exist
<yofel> abkde: does 'lsof /var/lib/dpkg/lock' or 'lsof /var/cache/apt/archives/lock' say something?
<abkde> yofel: let me check
<yofel> those are the only lock files I can think of...
<dinesh_> i have installed gimp in my kubuntu 11.04.. it has installed but its not opening
<szal> dinesh_: it's not supposed to open automagically ;)
<dinesh_> szal : how to open it
<dinesh_> szal: please advise how to open it
<szal> enter "gimp" in the menu
<szal> icon will be available after next login
<dinesh_> yes i clicked it but its not opening
<szal> (same for all other newly installed programs)
<dinesh_> yes i agree
<dinesh_> its not opening ..... how to do that
<szal> run "gimp" from terminal & observe eventual error messages
<dinesh_> (gimp:3191): GLib-WARNING **: /build/buildd/glib2.0-2.28.6/./glib/goption.c:2132: ignoring no-arg, optional-arg or filename flags (8) on option of type 0
<dinesh_> Segmentation fault
<dinesh_> this is the message i got
<yofel> *sigh*, you're not the first one with a gimp crash, not sure what the problem is there...
<szal> starting fine here, just installed
<dinesh_> how to clear that
<yofel> right, starts fine here too, but for some people it  just crashes
<dinesh_> can you advise i am new to kubuntu
<yofel> dinesh_: try to follow the workaround described here https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gimp/+bug/778414/comments/3
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 778414 in gimp (Ubuntu) "gimp crashes on starting (segfault) in Kubuntu Natty" [Medium,Confirmed]
<dinesh_> below mentioned error is coming
<dinesh_> (gimp:3191): GLib-WARNING **: /build/buildd/glib2.0-2.28.6/./glib/goption.c:2132: ignoring no-arg, optional-arg or filename flags (8) on option of type 0
<dinesh_> Segmentation fault
<szal> bug 785027
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 785027 in glib2.0 (Ubuntu) "Annoyning warning with several applications: ignoring no-arg, optional-arg or filename flags" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/785027
<yofel> dinesh_: as I said, follow the instructions in the comment, should work
<dinesh_> ok
<abkde> yofel: following the error messege instructions solved the problem, how i didn't noticed that before! i don't know!
<yofel> :)
<abkde> yofel: tnx :)
<ZweiDrei> Hello.
<dinesh_> Its not opening
<dinesh_> i did the option what you have recomded
<yofel> dinesh_: what theme did you use?
<yofel> you *did* press the apply button? ^^
<dinesh_> plain
<dinesh_> there is no simple there
<ZweiDrei> Does anyone know how to stop the Synaptiks Touchpad app from autostarting???
<yofel> well, anything other than oxygen-gtk should work
<dinesh_> i checked with all the options
<yofel> you did change theme -> apply -> try to open gimp using that theme?
<dinesh_> yes
<yofel> :/
<FlashDeluxe> hi! does anybody know a good keylogger for kubuntu?
<TheKonvict> hello
<TheKonvict> join #metasploit
<TheKonvict> damn
<olskolirc> I'm using kate.  How do I set a link behind words please?
<uberfrau> hey guys, i need help installing wine and stuff so i can view .xml files
<uberfrau> err, wait, i can open with firefox, duh
<uberfrau> nvm ;D
<dinesh_> how to install nimbuzz in kubuntu 11.04
<dinesh_> How to install nimbuzz in kubuntu 11.04
<raul_> Hi everyone, I have troubles with apt and aptitude I did so many nasty changes so I decided to reinstall from 0, I removed aptitude but apt stills unremoved I trided dpkg --purge and dpkg --remove but it complains about dependencies, anyway I tried to reinstall it after downloading de dpkg package and doing sudo dpkg -i apt.... but it does not solved my problem whichs was "E: Method /usr/lib/apt/methods/ did not start correctly"
<raul_> Any tip in how to remove all the apt stuff and reinstall it will be really apreciated, thanks in advance
<frogonwheels> raul_: just remember apt stuff is your package download management!
<frogonwheels> raul_: so if you're gonna try reinstalling it all, you better have the .deb packages lying about.
<frogonwheels> (they'll be in you apt cache to start with)
<raul_> frogonwheels: I have the apt.deb package already I tried to install it does not worked out
<dator> Can somebody help me to put in autostart?
<soee> any news about KDE 4.7rc1 in Kubuntu ppa's ?
<raul_> frogonwheels: And when I try to force de pruge of the apt package with sudo dpkg --purge apt it complainas about several dependences
<anonboo> Freze, What is your question?
<Freze> anonboo: I was writting ;), I`m connecting my VPN with terminal how do i put it on autostart (when Linxu starts)
<Freze> Plus you have to write password and username
<Freze> ?
<anonboo> Freze, put the script in ~/.kde/Autostart
<Freze> anonboo: Thanks but the script remains
<anonboo> Freze, Rephrase please.
<Freze> Anoonboo: brb
<Freze> Anonboo: I have to write in terminal to connect to my VPN: sudo openvpn /etc/openvpn/PrivatVPN-SE.conf
<Freze> and USERNAME & PASSWORD
<anonboo> Freze, Sorry, I don't understand what the problem is.
<Freze> Anonboo: Haha? When I connect to Linux, I`m not connected to my VPN (Virtuell Private Network). And I have to write all these commandos.
<Freze> But how do I write a script that does this automatic
<Freze> when linux boots
<OerHeks> Freze there is a wiki about setting up your VPN connection and save the connection details > https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VPN
<Freze> OerHerks: Checking in out brb
<BluesKaj> Hiyas
<vlad___> hi
<neurochrome> hey folks, i'm a new convert to kde4(.6) and have to say it is running very well on my latest machine, so kudos to the devs for that... one question though, I have the 'search box' on the panel, and it does nothing... is there something I'm missing here?  enter does nothing, and nothing is searched for... what am *I* doing wrong? ;)
<Muhammad-Tahir> hi
<BluesKaj> neurochrome, that search is for particular apps installed on the system , use nepomuk for system file searches
<Muhammad-Tahir> BluesKaj i m on Lubuntu but i cant hear the voice it simply goes off :(
<neurochrome> BluesKaj, I thought this was nepomuk?  It doesn't even find apps to be fair though.  I could quite easily search apps using alt+f2 if I know the names
<BluesKaj> yes neurochrome , the run command ( alt+F2 or right click on the desktop ) is for file paths etc..check in system settings>startup&shutdown>service mnager to check the runnining daemons
<BluesKaj> Muhammad-Tahir, do you meanthat there's no audio or sound ?
<Muhammad-Tahir> no
<Muhammad-Tahir> there is but i dnt know how it just went off
<BluesKaj> sorry Muhammad-Tahir , I'm not sure what you mean
<Muhammad-Tahir> in the right click menu on Speaker in the tray the " Vlume control Setting is not enabled" i cant  clickon it
<BluesKaj> Muhammad-Tahir, did just update/upgrade?
<Muhammad-Tahir> a fresh install
<Muhammad-Tahir> i m having trouble with sound
<Muhammad-Tahir> in the beggining its okay but than it simply goes off
<Muhammad-Tahir> n the right click menu on Speaker in the tray the " Vlume control Setting is not enabled" i cant  clickon it
<BluesKaj> ok , Muhammad-Tahir , open a terminal , sudo apt-get install lubuntu-restricted-extras && alsa-base alsa-utils
<BluesKaj> or look for those apps in the software sources
<Muhammad-Tahir> Thx Man its working
<kyubutsu> downloaded 64bit flash from adobe, where to cp this for firefox
<Muhammad-Tahir> BluesKaj u there ?
<Muhammad-Tahir> it is saying
<Muhammad-Tahir> alsa-base: command not found
<kyubutsu> nice, although it wasn't showing, at least i can see icedtea showing up in ff about:plugins
<BluesKaj>  kyubutsu , just install kubuntu-restricted-extras , it contains java and other media apps/codecs required
<kyubutsu> i did that.. no results. so i installed icetea via kpackagekit
<BluesKaj> Muhammad-Tahir, sudo apt-get install alsa-base
<Muhammad-Tahir> ndiswrapper-common libdmraid1.0.0.rc16 archdetect-deb python-pyicu
<Muhammad-Tahir>   libdebian-installer4 cryptsetup reiserfsprogs rdate libcairomm-1.0-1
<Muhammad-Tahir>   libglibmm-2.4-1c2a libatkmm-1.6-1 libsigc++-2.0-0c2a libpangomm-1.4-1
<Muhammad-Tahir>   btrfs-tools libgtkmm-2.4-1c2a localechooser-data apt-clone dpkg-repack
<Muhammad-Tahir>   libcheese-gtk18 libdebconfclient0 dmraid libgnome-desktop-2-17 hwdata
<Muhammad-Tahir> Use 'apt-get autoremove' to remove them.
<FloodBotK1> Muhammad-Tahir: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Muhammad-Tahir> okay
<kyubutsu> so, my question is: where to place the flashsquare driver so ff can register
<BluesKaj> kyubutsu, then you have to enable the repository sources in the packagekit , some must be diasbled
<kyubutsu> icetea seems to be working .. i need the directory for flash
<kyubutsu> if it is /usr/lib/firefox/plugins , do i have to reboot for it to apply ?
<BluesKaj>   /var/lib/dpkg/alternatives usually kdesudo will work
<kyubutsu> what's dpkg has to do with firefox
<kyubutsu> BluesKaj: where is your flash.so
<kyubutsu> what directory
<BluesKaj> firefox-flashplugin in /var/lib/dpkg/alternatives
<BluesKaj> kyubutsu,, personally I think you're going about this the wrong way , enable alkl the repos in the packagekit and install kubuntu-restricted-extras ... then the proper plugins etc will be instaled for FF etc
<BluesKaj> cherry picking with flash isn't good practice IMO
<kyubutsu> i installed the restricted-extras via kpackagekit already
<kyubutsu> even before ff
<BluesKaj> the alternative can also work tho , install flashplugin-installer
<kyubutsu> i did that too
<kyubutsu> i'll just drop the flash driver i got into ../dpkg/alternatives and see what happens
<Ddpbf> hi
<Ddpbf> is there kde 4.7 rc1 packages in kubuntu-ppa?
<genii-around> Not yet, latest is 4.6.4
<Ddpbf> i ment in kubuntu beta backports
<Ddpbf> 4.7 will not be in kubuntu-ppa till 4.7.1 afaik
<genii-around> They might know a better timeline for this in #kubuntu-devel
<Ddpbf> might be
<Ddpbf> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Ninjas/Packaging
<Ddpbf> it seems they have some problems
<svaksha> my wifi card is not detected in kubuntu. Any ideas? I have tried,
<svaksha> <https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx#b43%20-%20No%20Internet%20access>
<Ddpbf> err
<Ddpbf> svaksha: wich wifi card?
<svaksha> broadcom 43x
<Ddpbf> sudo lscpci -nn | grep -i network
<Ddpbf> and sudo lshw -C network
<svaksha> sudo: lscpci: command not found
<Ddpbf> typo
<Ddpbf> lspci
<svaksha> tried that, returned nothing
<Ddpbf> sudo lspci -nn | grep -i network ?
<Ddpbf> it must tell you some thing
<Ddpbf> ok what says other one?
<Ddpbf> sudo lshw -C network
<svaksha> Ddpbf: http://dpaste.de/COyK/ <-- the broadcom card is not detected. Isnt that odd?
<svaksha> my wirered commection works btw
<svaksha> wired*
<Ddpbf> that s good
<Ddpbf> what said lshw -C network
<Ddpbf> it should see your card?
<svaksha> it only checks the PCI, CPUID and returns nothing
<svaksha> Ddpbf: no, it does not list any output
<Ddpbf> svaksha: do you hawe usb wifi adapter?
<svaksha> nope. this wifi card worked fine till i updated the kernel
<Ddpbf> you could install
<Ddpbf> older kernel
<Ddpbf> on natty
 * svaksha is on lucid
<Ddpbf> errrr
<Ddpbf> ok then you could easy instal older one
<svaksha> the kernel version that came with lucid was fine but a sudo apt-get update killed something
<sione> Hello, I am looking for "menu.lst", where is it ?
<genii-around> sione: normally in /boot/grub  directory. menu.lst is for older grub version 1 however.
<BluesKaj> back..taking a break from the lawn mower...musn't overdo it
<sione> genii-around: I am looking to change the boot resolution, I talk about the inputs at the startup before the splash screen, 'cause I can't see those... my monitor says something like "PC resolution out of range" while starting up, then the splash appears and everything is fine
<genii-around> sione: If you do command: apt-cache policy grub grub2      it should say which one of them is installed. From there we know which files to edit
<kubu2> sione: look in /etc/default/grub
<noaXess> hey all
<noaXess> is there any way to boost up internal cpu fan in a asus notebook.. over a comand?
<sione2> genii-around: look at that
<sione2> grub:
<sione2>   Installed: (none)
<sione2>   Candidate: 0.97-29ubuntu61
<sione2>   Version table:
<sione2>      0.97-29ubuntu61 0
<FloodBotK1> sione2: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sione2>         500 http://ca.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ natty/main i386 Packages
<kubu2> sione2: look in /etc/default/grub
<sione> genii-around: your command says that there is no grub installed, is it possible ?
<sione> kubu2: yes I'm in
<yofel> yes, it's possible, grub-pc should be installed
<noaXess> sione try with grub-common
<yofel> !grub2 | sione
<ubottu> sione: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<sione> I think my computer do not support grub2
<kubu2> sione: have you looked in that grub file? the resolution is there
<Ddpbf> sione: which kubuntu do you have?
<sione> Ddpbf: last one
<Ddpbf> and how that yor computer does not support grub2?
<Ddpbf> if it can take full kde
<Ddpbf> than grub2 is peace of kake
<Ddpbf> *cake
<yofel> does it show the grub screen if you hold left shift pressed on boot? (It doesn't show itself by default unless you dual boot)
<notslad_> I've manually installed Firefox 5 but java (not javascript) is not working in the browser.  I've uninstalled all of the openjdk packages and installed the sun-java6 packages (including sun-java6-plugin) but Firefox still believes that it doesn't know what to do with java code.  Any ideas where I should start looking from here?
<sione> yofel: ok I'll try that
<kubu2> sione: edit the file /etc/default/grub and look for #GRUB_GFXMODE=640x480
<sione> kubu2: should I uncomment that ?
<yofel> notslad_: the only thing the icedtea and sun-java6-plugin packages do is link the java plugin to /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/libjavaplugin.so, so it should be able to find it as long as it looks for it there
<kubu2> uncomment it and change the res you want
<sione> kubu2: then it will show up on boot I guess ?
<sione> instead od that "PC resolution out of ranger" error from my monitor lol
<sione> range*
<yofel> in Natty the grub resolution handling was changed to use gfxpayload=keep and vt.handoff=7, maybe it's those
<notslad_> yofel: /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/libjavaplugin.so exists.. and ldd says that it isn't missing any libraries.. but when I go to http://www.java.com/en/download/testjava.jsp the page says "Something is wrong.  Java is not working"
<kubu2> sione: once you have it changed then do sudo update-grub then reboot
<notslad_> yofel: when I did an "ls -p $(pgrep firefox) | grep plugin it shows that firefox is using the libflashplayer.so plugin in the same directory that you pointed out..
<soee> is there any app similiar to gtk pavucontrol for kde ?
<yofel> no idea what's wrong then :/
<yofel> sione: additionally to GRUB_GFXMODE, adding  GRUB_GFXPAYLOAD_LINUX=text to /etc/default/grub could help
<notslad_> soee: I usually use kmix for audio volume control...
<notslad_> yofel: thanks for taking a look, though.  I'll keep digging :^)
<sione> yofel: thanks, I'll try first to press "left shift" to see what happen, then I'll modify the grub file
<soee> notslad_, yeah but i want to configure 5.1 speakers etc. pavuctontrol was quite nice
<notslad_> soee: since KDE uses pulseaudio I would think you could still use pavucontrol
<soee> notslad_, ok thanx for help ill give it a try
<notslad_> soee: if that doesn't work, kmix has some more settings in "Settings -> Audio Setup" that might adjust what you need
<noaXess> some laptop users here?.. what overal temp does your cpu have the whole day on working?
<noaXess> mine is 66°
<noaXess> ~66°
<Dommi> ~55
<noaXess> hm.. ok.. i develop often, some browser open, eclipse.. normally 18-20 open programms..
<kyubutsu> just came by to say if one installs kubuntu without internet connection/thirdparty stuff/update.while.installing, it turns into a pretty messy experience to get java/flash working
<BluesKaj> kyubutsu, check out the alternate install
<BluesKaj> !alternate
<kyubutsu> first time around, i installed just the base system and could not get flash/java to work on rekonq or even firefox
<ubottu> The Alternate CD is a classical text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the alternate checkbox on the Kubuntu download page - See also !minimal
<solifugus> So what (lately) is the best way to install nvidia drivers?
<yofel> hardware drivers app (jockey-kde)
<solifugus> I see it..
<solifugus> thanks
<kyubutsu> BluesKaj: you and i never seem to be on the same page, sigh
<BluesKaj> solifugus, open the kmenu>apps>system>additional drivers , choose the recommended driver
<kyubutsu> anyhow, i got my issue solved
<solifugus> BluesKaj: strangely, it says it's already activated.  This is a fresh kubuntu 11.04 install
<solifugus> But even 2D performance is quite slow..
<BluesKaj> kyubutsu, the factoid doesn't mention the alternate install is the preferred methos for installing kubuntu without an internet connection
<BluesKaj> solifugus, what's your nvidia card
<solifugus> VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation G86 [GeForce 8500 GT] (rev a1)
<kyubutsu> i was making a point that using the normal install without an internet connection is near useless as far as being web ready
<solifugus> It said one was activated.. but the one that said "current" was not.. so I am activating that now.
<BluesKaj> solifugus, the current is the recommended driver , correct ?
<solifugus> BluesKaj: Yes.  The one that showed as activated already was the other..  had (173) in parenthesis..
<BluesKaj> kyubutsu,  I prefer the alternate install cd for both linux machines here , an older one that needs it due to it's HW and this pc because of the greater number of opr=tions
<Linkmaster> are there any hardware people who can help me with a possible compatability issue?
<solifugus> This newer KDE looks much nicer..
<solifugus> getting closer to how nice kde 3.x was to use..
<BluesKaj> solifugus, which kubuntu version are you running and which nvidia card ?
<Rabenvogel> Hallo
<yofel> BluesKaj: he already said natty and 8500GT
<Rabenvogel> Kurze Frage. Gibt es bei Amarok auch eine Möglichkeit Onlinestreams (in meinen Fall Radio) abzuspielen und zu verwalten?
<Linkmaster> wait, nevermind
<Rabenvogel> uh wrong channel sorry
<BluesKaj> oh sorry i missed that solifugus ... I was away for a couple of mins
<BluesKaj> nvidia-current is definitely the driver for the 8500gt
<BluesKaj> Linkmaster, what issue is that ?
<BluesKaj> err was that :)
<solifugus> BluesKaj: yeah.. I'm running between two computers, myself..
<solifugus> will restart now to see how it works..
<BluesKaj> had to switch to the tv input ....wifw wanted to watch the weather forecast
<BluesKaj> er wife
<Rabenvogel> a short question: can amarok replay and bookmark online audiostreams?
<BluesKaj> my timing seems to be off today ...better have some lunch
<solifugus> Now my desktop is much, much faster..
<solifugus> but i still want to get one of those shiney new 6-core AMD processors.
<kyubutsu> nice! so cool rekonq is working out.. won't have to install firefox
<kyubutsu> victory is mine!  muahahah
<kyubutsu> really excited; i was testing out unity for a bit , was good until it crashed and burned on me.
<BATi> kyubutsu: I was testing out unity, until I crashed a burned it :)
<BATi> and*
<kyubutsu> kde has a nicer set of default apps in my opinion too
<kyubutsu> ubuntu/unity has alot of kinks to iron out at this point
<kyubutsu> short of not using the word 'disaster'
<notslad_> yofel: someone in #firefox helped me figure out my browser/java-plugin issue.. Firefox's "Download" button has a 32-bit version.. you can go to their ftp.mozilla.com site and download the 64-bit version.. because I had been running 64bit java and 32bit Firefox the plugin failed to load
<yofel> great -.-
<kyubutsu> it did not occur to me to check on #firefox when i had flash issue .. /chuckles
<kyubutsu> although, reinstalling with the proper options was much better solution anyway
<kyubutsu> believe this, googling for answers only added to the confusion
<kyubutsu> kde seems to be pretty obscure still
<kyubutsu> ubuntu gets all the coverage
<jjjjoe> When I do an apt-get update I get the following error:
<jjjjoe> Reading package lists... Error!
<jjjjoe> E: Encountered a section with no Package: header
<jjjjoe> E: Problem with MergeList /var/lib/apt/lists/security.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_natty-security_main_binary-i386_Packages
<jjjjoe> E: The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened.
<FloodBotK1> jjjjoe: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jjjjoe> woops!  Didn't know it was that long.  Sorry
<jjjjoe> Anyone seen this error?
<genii-around> jjjjoe: You can just remove all in that directory, it gets rebuilt when you do: sudo apt-get update
<evmo> hello to all
<jjjjoe> genii-around, I still get the error even after i delete that file
<genii-around> jjjjoe: Is your hard drive extremely full?
<jjjjoe> genii-around, nope
<jjjjoe> genii-around, I just did a sudo rm -r /var/lib/apt/lists/
<genii-around> jjjjoe: Thats fine, as I said it gets rebuilt
<jjjjoe> genii-around, thanks!  Its working now! =)
 * genii-around celebrates with a fresh coffee!
<mrCK> $list
<BluesKaj> !list | mrCK
<ubottu> mrCK: This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<mrCK> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<keito> Just installed Kubuntu 11.04 and it asks for my KDE daemon password to unlock the NetworkManager ... EVERY BOOT!!! How do I get it to stop doing this?  I've selected 'remember' and it still doesn't work.  I read installing wicd will do it, but is there no other way?
<foormea> hi. i had an ubuntu-desktop dstrib installed, i installed kubuntu-desktop metapackage for the switch to kde. i want to remove all the ubuntu-desktop-related stuff. i have a list of installed packages that contain *gnome*, but when i issue a sudo aptitude purge <lits of packages>, i get warning messages because of dependancies
<foormea> also, *gnome* is not a proper fit for ubuntu-desktop dependancies
<foormea> i really want to remove all gnome stuff because it's messing with kde
<foormea> but i'm not sure now how to go about doing that
<foormea> oh, consider i cannot reinstall my system :)
<yofel> !purekde | foormea
<ubottu> foormea: If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureKDE »
<foormea> found this: http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/purekde
<foormea> thanks yofel
<foormea> ::)
<jamesiarmes_> I have an HTC Thunderbolt and I'm trying to Tether it to my laptop. When I try using the mobile hotspot, it does not appear in my list of wireless networks and I can not connect by typing in the SSID manually. When I try to tether to USB I don't see any devices listed for me to connect to in the network manager. I'm running Kubuntu 11.04 with KDE 4.6.4
<LINKSWORD2> Greetings, all. :)
 * Linkmaster starts his fires
 * LINKSWORD2 burns Linkmaster's files.
<Linkmaster> Why'd you do that? D:
<LINKSWORD2> I felt like it.
<Linkmaster> Good enough for me
<LINKSWORD2> xD
<amichair> is it possible to boot and run partition editor from the regular hard disk installation (without live cd/usb) and modify the system disk?
<yofel> as long as you're not trying to modify the system partition, yes. The partition that is being modified needs to be unmounted IIRC.
<James147> amichair: yes, but it is highly unwaise to edit disks that have mounted partitions... hence why you should boot a live cd if you need to edit root
<amichair> yofel: I do want to modify the system partition
<yofel> then use a live disk. I think fdisk can edit the system partition, but you can only use the changes after a reboot
<amichair> that's what I guessed, but I was wondering if there's some way to boot in 'read only' mode or somesuch
<yofel> a live disk is less likely to cause a mess
<yofel> well, you could remount,ro the partition
<amichair> after all, everything that's on the livecd is already on the disk, no?
<amichair> it actually sound like it would be pretty simple to add such an (advanced) option to the standard boot menu
<yofel> well, the disks are mounted ro at boot and are later remounted rw, so it would be trivial I guess
<amichair> if only I knew how to fiddle with the boot commands
<prometheus777aax> hi, anyone noticed that video played fullscreen in dragonplayer/vlc/smplaye goes black for a moment when pressing right mouse button or moving mouse?
<prometheus777aax> anyone knows how to fix this?
<James147> amichair: the safest and easiest option is to boot a live cd... though  I know its possible to resize ext filesystem while mounted I dont know how resizing a partition would act
<yofel> prometheus777aax: try to go to the desktop effects settings -> advanced -> suspend desktop effects for fullscreen windows
<yofel> maybe that helps
<prometheus777aax> yofel: suspended already
<yofel> try to not suspend them
<prometheus777aax> yofel: it works, thanx, you saved my day :)
<footroot> hello
<footroot> anybody to help me
<James147> !help | footroot
<ubottu> footroot: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<footroot> ok, thanks
<footroot> error "Package is in a very bad inconsistent state - you should  reinstall it before attempting a removal."
<footroot> I try to reinstall but I can't
<footroot> anybody knows why?
<yofel> footroot: can you pastebin the full error output you get?
<yofel> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<footroot> i'll try
<footroot> No se pudo instalar uno de los paquetes seleccionados.
<footroot> En el informe detallado puede consultar más información.
<footroot> Package is in a very bad inconsistent state - you should  reinstall it before attempting a removal.
<yofel> ok, what exactly are you trying to reinstall?
<footroot> language-pack-sd
<footroot> I don't need it but I can't do enything else if I don't install it
<footroot> somebody knows what's my problem, why I can't install the package?
<yofel> sry, was busy. can you open Konsole and run 'sudo -E LANG=C apt-get install language-pack-sd' and post the output to http://paste.kde.org and give me the link?
<footroot> ok
<footroot> http://paste.kde.org/89071/
<footroot> I think i did well
<yofel> footroot: this time run 'sudo -E LANG=C apt-get install -f' and post it again
<footroot> http://paste.kde.org/89077/
<yofel> okay....
<footroot> I'm not sure what's happening, can you explain?
<yofel> try: 'sudo dpkg -i /var/cache/apt/archives/language-pack-sd_<TAB>' where <TAB> means pressing the tab key since I'm not sure what the version would be
<yofel> should autocomplete the file
<footroot> ok, i'll try
<footroot> I do copy and paste
<yofel> well, *something* broke the package management status files for that package, no real way to find out how that happened other than reading the logs
<footroot> didn't I?
<yofel> well, run that, then try apt-get install -f again
<footroot> ok
<footroot> I think it run
<footroot> I'll post again
<footroot> wait
<footroot> http://paste.kde.org/89083/
<footroot> so, now I have to install the rest of updates
<yofel> should be fine now
<footroot> thank you
<footroot> could you explain me what we did?
<footroot> or, why the package was broken?
<footroot> just if you can
<footroot> it can be because I tried to upgrade without success
<footroot> ?
<footroot> the system did something estrange, it start the upgrade and at 28 % stoped
<soee> any plans to ship KDE 4.7 rc1 via ppa ?
<kameel> hi all, yesterday everything run fine and today I had a login loop. Nothing helped and I destroyed my root user account. Now I created another one but this one doesn't has root (can't install apps or anything). How can I delete the /home/snew/ partition in terminal so that it gets created by scratch by next boot up? I want to delete the whole /home partition so I don't have anymore the loop problem and get my apps and their
<kameel> configs back from my backup
<kameel> If I now try to login with snew I get an error that /home is missing
<yofel> kameel: go to the grub screen (hold left shift pressed at boot), select recovery mode, then in the recovery shell you'll be root
<yofel> if you want to give your new user sudo permissions you need to add him to the admin group
<kameel> is there a possibility to delete the superuser snew from recovery shell, recreate him with a fresh home partition?
<kameel> or wait
<kameel> ok answered it myself
<kameel> will try, thanks
<footroot> thank's guys, I'm learning just reading
<footroot> how can I know where is the web folder of my server (LAMP)?
<footroot> where sould I put my webpages?
<Ddpbf> yofel: is there any plans for 4.7 rc1 in kubuntu ppa.  I believe that you heard this question lot of times, but I need it for news on ubuntu-rs.org
<si> oi
<si> alguém fala meu idioma?
<footroot> eu puedo tradure
<footroot> mais o menos
<yofel> we're working on it. END. here's the current state: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Ninjas/Packaging
<si> eu sou novo neste tipo de bate-papo
<yofel> Ddpbf: ^
<Ddpbf> yofel: thanks.
<footroot> faces a tua domanda
<si> será que ninguém aqui fala português-do-brasil?
<Ddpbf> si: try #ubuntu-br
<footroot> eu poso fala español
<Ddpbf> or #ubuntu-pt
<Ddpbf> si: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoTeamList
<jwash> hi everyone, can someone assist me getting my workspace situation corrected? i have enabled 4, but I can't switch between them. I do have the workspace switcher enabled and showing, but it only shows one workspace.
<si> alguém aqui é um expert em ubuntu 11.04 e que possa me dar uma ajudinha?
<BluesKaj> !pt
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
#kubuntu 2011-06-28
<xboxowns> Hey guys
<xboxowns> I have a little issue and I need to resolve it
<xboxowns> Would you guys be able to help me please?
<Ddpbf> xboxowns: never ask could you help me just shoot it
<Ddpbf> somebody will answer sunner or later
<xboxowns> Ok thanks
<xboxowns> Well someone played with my desktop setting and i want to revert it back to the default setting
<Ddpbf> you have kde?
<xboxowns> for example you know how there is a taskbar on the bottom, now I have the same taskbar on bottom and top and I don't want the top bar
<xboxowns> yes
<xboxowns> and I lost the desktop where icons are stored there
<Ddpbf> just a momment
<Ddpbf> start konsole
<xboxowns> hold on
<xboxowns> done
<xboxowns> konsole is on
<Ddpbf>  paste this kquitapp plasma-desktop
<Ddpbf> but pleas not this moment
<Ddpbf> wait for other commands
<xboxowns> You mean I do this late?
<Ddpbf> then delete plasma settings
<xboxowns> * later?
<Ddpbf> rm -f ~/.kde/share/config/plasma*
<Ddpbf> yes
<xboxowns> so I delete plasma settings first then do that kquitapp plasma-desktop?
<Ddpbf> after you delete it start
<Ddpbf> plasma
<Ddpbf> no no
<Ddpbf> first stop the plamsa
<Ddpbf> then delete settings
<Ddpbf> after that start plasma
<Ddpbf> plasma-desktop &
<Ddpbf> you got it?
<xboxowns> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah
<xboxowns> You are genius
 * xboxowns gives Ddpbf hugs
<xboxowns> it worked!
<xboxowns> it is normal again * sigh * I love default settings
<Ddpbf> not genius i just used KDE for some time
<footroot> how can I know where is the web folder of my server (LAMP)?
<Ddpbf> fro 2004 i believe
<xboxowns> It is beautiful again...* sigh *
<xboxowns> thank you so much man
<Ddpbf> xboxowns:  np
<xboxowns> This OS is sooooo good, excellent OS. What a shame lots of companies not supporting it :(
<xboxowns> it is as good as mac OS x
<Ddpbf> actually a lot of companies use linux
<Ddpbf> but on their servers
<xboxowns> But kubuntu?
<Ddpbf> kubuntu is desktop distro
<xboxowns> yes, but I am talking driver support, web browser add-on support, game support, etc
<xboxowns> which is a shame it is a good OS
<Ddpbf> i believe french parlaiment uses kubuntu
<Ddpbf> and french police
<xboxowns> realllly???
<Ddpbf> soon you ll be able to use kubuntu on your smartphone
<yofel> that won't help with gaming support :P
<yofel> the support is getting better though
<Ddpbf> i read it
<yofel> not necessarily KDE, but at least linux in general
<xboxowns> That is good to hear. Because Kubuntu is reeeally good
<yofel> good to hear :)
<xboxowns> this laptop uses this OS as the main and only OS really.
<xboxowns> So if it goes down i am screwed
<Ddpbf> you could allways put another linux distro
<Ddpbf> as reserve
<Ddpbf> :)
<Ddpbf> *me allways have two or more linux distributions on computer
 * Ddpbf allways have two or more linux distributions on computer
<Ddpbf> err
<xboxowns> I have this thing in my brain....one OS for one computer for life
<xboxowns> that is me
<xboxowns> so my main Pc is using windows xp until I die or the Pc dies
 * yofel has only one OS, but more than one PC
<xboxowns> this laptop kubuntu
<xboxowns> main and only OS until i die or it does
<xboxowns> that is how my brain works
<Ddpbf> xboxowns: it is same os
<Ddpbf> just another distribution of that os
<xboxowns> I just deal ONE OS even if same
<xboxowns> that is how my brain function..limiting perhaps...
<Ddpbf> debian/kubuntu/suse/arch/gentu/fedora/mandriva
<xboxowns> But don't worry I will download a ghost program...and make an image of my Hd every week
<xboxowns> as a backup
<Ddpbf> all that is GNU/Linux
<footroot> exit
<tomasz373> Where can I found a channel like this but with a support for Windows?
<tomasz373> You will kill me for asking this question, I think
<ArchangelSe7en> ##Windows
<ArchangelSe7en> nope
<ArchangelSe7en> no one has the right to do that ... unless it's stellman
<tomasz373> fuck, it's so easy, thanks
<szal> ArchangelSe7en: *Stallman
<ArchangelSe7en> you fail as a troll I must admit :P
<ArchangelSe7en> you're welcome though
<szal> tomasz373: other than that, why would you want to found one if there is already one? ;)
<ArchangelSe7en> szal, cba
<szal> ArchangelSe7en: "cba"?
<ArchangelSe7en> um ..
<ArchangelSe7en> cant be arsed
<ArchangelSe7en> or cbf . w/e
<szal> "cbf" sounds like a motorbike ;)
<tomasz373> I use linux on my computers, but I have to repair a friend's computer
<tomasz373> and it has got Vista
<ArchangelSe7en> Cant Be Fucked
<ArchangelSe7en> tomasz373, repair how ?
<tomasz373> A laptop caught and the hard drive has gone to the better world, so I had to buy the new one and install a new system. I'm looking to drivers for wi-fi card since 8 o'clock and I can't find it.
<tomasz373> The funny thing is that on Kubuntu's 10.10 live CD it works perfectly without installing drivers
<szal> tomasz373: then you know what to look for
<twobraids> I'm done with Ubuntu Unity and now trying Kubuntu.  Yet on a fresh install of Kubuntu 11.04, I find it taking up to three to five seconds to switch focus from one window to the next.
<twobraids> Nvidia 270.41.06 driver running Quadro FX 570; desktop effects off; dual quad core at 2.6GHz; 18G RAM  -- no reason for this to be slow
<twobraids> any ideas as two where to look for the problem?
<netsurf3> hey guys I am getting some bizarre rendering glitches where blacks in my web browser have the images from flash animations there are other various text related glitches too any ideas?
<szal> twobraids: prolly in the video driver; devs are slow to fix a confirmed bug
<szal> twobraids: if you're impatient, you can install the 275 driver from nvidia.com (be sure to remove the 270 beforehand)
<szal> !nvidia | twobraids
<ubottu> twobraids: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<twobraids> szal: thanks, I'll try it
<szal> !ppa > szal
<ubottu> szal, please see my private message
<szal> twobraids: also unsupported but easier -> https://launchpad.net/~ferramroberto/+archive/nvidia
<twobraids> is there a known problem about the "Additional Drivers" app reporting that a "driver is activated but not in use",  when lsmod seems to show that it really is in use?
<twobraids1> szal:   well, the 275 drivers are a bust.  X just locks up on startup with half a blue screen.
<twobraids1> I mourn for desktop Linux - these pissy driver issues push me away...
<vexxecon> Howdy
<vexxecon> I'm setting up Kubuntu on a dev laptop. I'm trying to get all of my python stuff up and running, and I can't get IDLE to install. Anybody have a place to point me for the package?
<valorie> !info IDLE
<ubottu> Package IDLE does not exist in natty
<valorie> what is it?
<vexxecon> It's the built in IDE for Python, but it isn't natively installed on Linux/unix like on Windows machines
<vexxecon> It comes with the windows package, but not the linux.
<valorie> !info python
<ubottu> python (source: python-defaults): interactive high-level object-oriented language (default version). In component main, is important. Version 2.7.1-0ubuntu5 (natty), package size 158 kB, installed size 760 kB
<vexxecon> Debian/Ubuntu is just sudo apt-get install idle
<vexxecon> But Kubuntu can't find the package.
<valorie> well, ubuntu and kubuntu use identical repositories
<vexxecon> I know. Which is why I'm so confused.
<valorie> muon finds it no problem
<vexxecon> My media center is running ubuntu, and sudo apt-get install idle works fine
<valorie> and what happens when you do that in Kubuntu?
<vexxecon> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<vexxecon> is only available from another source
<vexxecon> E: Package 'idle' has no installation candidate
<valorie> heh
<valorie> you did sudo apt-get update first?
<vexxecon> >.<
<vexxecon> now i feel dumb.
<valorie> was that the problem?
<vexxecon> we will see.
<valorie> don't feel dumb, please
<valorie> lol
<vexxecon> It's been one of those days.
<Linkmaster> I've made worse mistakes :P
<valorie> I've made that precise mistake, which is why I asked
<valorie> :-)
<vexxecon> I got overloaded at work taking on lead on a python project(and teaching a bunch of new programmers how to program in python/django), on top of getting some android stuff squared away.
<vexxecon> My mind has been escaping me ever since...
<valorie> that's the time I use muon or another gui
<Linkmaster> I've been there before, just not the same scenario
<valorie> less thought required
<vexxecon> Hurrah! Thanks a ton! IDLE is installing as i type this
<Linkmaster> :D
<vexxecon> You are my hero!
<valorie> wooooooooooooo!
<vexxecon> You'd think after 15ish years of using Linux, I'd remember that...
<valorie> stress is stress
<Linkmaster> It'll get everyone
<Linkmaster> I remember once when I was a windows fanboi, and I was stressed...I somehow installed XP wrong..
<vexxecon> Lol. We use Windows 7 at work, and it, of course, doesn't configure the Python PATH for anything. I have to go around to about 7 machines and manually configure the system variable so that when people run scripts they don't have to fully qualify the location.
 * Linkmaster shakes his head
<vexxecon> Now that Python is squared away, I get to go in and install all the other fun stuff. MySQL, Chromium, Eclipse..
<valorie> excellent
<vexxecon> Oy. And all the Eclipse plugins we use at work...  And configure the SVN... and get my passwords all set up...
<vexxecon> Tonight is going to be a long night.
<valorie> the advantage of using apt-get is that it's fast
<vexxecon> aye
<vexxecon> and its alot more friendly than the Windows Command Prompt.
<vexxecon> I feel dirty after having to use it all the time at work.
<alesan> hi! is there a way to increase volume to 150, or 200%?
<alesan> like it is possible to do in the ubuntu version
<alesan> I am watching some youtube video recorded with annoying low volume
<valorie> alesan: you might be able to adjust the volume in console with alsamixer
<valorie> funky app which you control with arrow keys and m for mute
<valorie> once the master channel is set there, Kmix should be able to handle it
<alesan> :)
<c-c-m> hello, anyone using a Firefox Theme that is propperly displayed in KDE?
<xboxowns> Is there a theme for kubuntu with just double clicking the icon will install the new theme? I am looking for Mac OS X theme.
<c-c-m> xboxowns: I found a tutorial some time ago here: http://drykanz.wordpress.com/2010/06/07/transformar-kde-en-mac-os-x/ . Although it is in Spanish you may understand it by the images...
<c-c-m> unfortunately I don't know much about it
<c-c-m> so I can't be of more help
<Waterbaby999> *waves*
<mah454> Hello ...
<mah454> I need keyboard shortcut for min or max windows in KDE ...
<epzil0n> Hi, is there a solution for connectiong to a hidden network in kubuntu 11.04?
<epzil0n> in ubuntu it's a piece of cake, but kubuntu is not able to connect
<susundberg> !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<epzil0n> and that should help me how?? the documentation is for ubuntu 10.10 and i'm using kubuntus network manager
<epzil0n> and btw, i'm a networktech so don't need any general info.. i was looking for a workaround with kubuntu and i don't want ubuntus network manager
<dinesh_> question to all... which is the best OS in linux version
<szal> !best | dinesh_
<ubottu> dinesh_: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<mitriy> hi) any body know russian?
<jussi> !ru | mitriy
<ubottu> mitriy: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<Freze> Hi! I`m using a VPN on Kubuntu and everytime I`m connecting I have to write in terminal: sudo openvpn /etc/openvpn/PrivatVPN-SE.conf.
<Freze> How do I make a commando that boots with Linux so I dont have to write these commando all the time
<Ddpbf> Freze: you could write shell script
<Freze> ddbf: Hi! I`m new to Linux can you help me with that?
<Ddpbf> wait a sec
<Freze> thanks mate, brb
<Freze> but before you write
<Freze> My friend at the swedish canal #Ubuntu helped me with: client the conf file, I have to connect to PrivatVPN-SE.conf
<Freze> client
<Freze> dev tap
<Freze> proto udp
<Freze> resolv-retry infinite
<Freze> nobind
<FloodBotK2> Freze: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Freze> ddbf: Look at: auth-user-pass /etc/openvpn/login   = it linked to a login where my username and password its but i still cant connect
<Freze> ddbf: ?
<BluesKaj> Hiyas
<OerHeks> hi BluesKaj
<soee> are there any plans to put KDE 4.7rc into ppa ?
<yofel> yes, but it's a lot of work for the few of us working on it
<BluesKaj> hi OerHeks
<soee> yofel, ok thank you
<excognac> hi i have no idea why i have no sounds at all on my laptop
<excognac> I had them yesterday
<excognac> just set back phonon to defaults any idea?
<mellhen> i would like to activate smooth autoscrolling with middlebuttom in kde, as i can use it in firefox. Does anyone know how to do this?
<Ddpbf> Facebook banned KDE apps
<Ddpbf> http://www.networkworld.com/community/node/75598
<georgios> irc.dionysos.gr
<gremset> I see that Xorg is using 800 MB of RAM. Currently I only have quassel running. What is this zorg eating so much for?
<genii-around> X, Xorg are the graphical parts of the operating system
<gremset> Well, generally even during heavy usage, I see that xorg never goes above 150 MB.
<gremset> I have Kubuntu 11.04, 4GB Ram
<tsimpson> if you're using effects, or something is updating it's UI often, that can cause X to grow
<tsimpson> still, 800 is a lot
<gremset> Yes I do have the effects on, but as I said there are no GUI applications running, except for this quassel i am talking in right now
<gremset> This quassesl has been running for 2 days to be exact, and has around 5 channels opened up.
<tsimpson> it could be the plasma widgets you have running, maybe...
<tsimpson> or it could be a bug in your graphics driver, not freeing memory properly
<gremset> Thanks for the pointers. But to pin point it exactly. are there any logs I can generate to analyse?
<tsimpson> only really /var/log/Xorg.0.log and others named similarly
<gremset> tsimpson: Thanks. I see one of the lines saying "[    19.728] (II) NVIDIA: Using 768.00 MB of virtual memory for indirect memory access."
<tsimpson> ah, that'll be used for video RAM them
<tsimpson> *then
<gremset> But I already have Nvidia 9500 XFX which has 1 GB. So basically my graphics card has already filled its own 1gb and wants a share from my 4gb pack too?
<gremset> and if it is so, then as you said the graphics driver is not freeing up memory from graphics card I guess.
<tsimpson> to be honest, I'm not very familiar with how the nvidia hardware/driver work, I just have my nice intel chip that works
<tsimpson> but by the sounds of it, it's stealing your RAM for video memory
<gremset> hmm I see, a restart would fix it, but I would miss the culprit which leaked memory, asI really havent used any graphical intesive app for the last two days.
<sarahh> http://www.gsick.com/kde/
<ArunC> Hi, I am running Kubuntu 11.04 with a 2GB RAM. I am running out of memory. So is there anyway to disable the plasma desktop?
<selvakumaran> ArunC:  hi dude.,
<cuznt> 2 gigs on ram should be enough
<selvakumaran> Yes Dude., 2 Gb is enough,
<selvakumaran> wat i says actually? any prompt msgs?
<ArunC> Plasma eats up 1.1 GB, I need to run QtCreator, chrome and kopete and it is clearly not enough.
<ArunC> But is it possible to disable plasma after all?
<Spaz_Dynamic> Kubuntu 11.04, Can't read or play Audio CDs. Insert disk, Device Notifier pops up offering to open the disk in Armarok, if I click it, it launches Armarok, but nothing happens. If I attempt to open the disk in Dolphin, it just sits there "loading folder" but never actually doing so.
<lcb> hi
<selvakumaran> ArunC: Not knowing clearly., i m basically a GNOME User, interested means pls bing me, wanna to discuss some basic stuffz
<ArunC> found it.. kquitapp plasma-desktop
<ArunC> Its not a permanent change though.
<ArunC> cuntz: selvakumaran: Thanks for the help.
<selvakumaran> ArunC: :P
<selvakumaran> any i has installed Komodo edit?
<iceguru> So about that fun red ball widget
<iceguru> .... I set it to auto bounce with no friction
<iceguru> I also caught it twice but made it smaller instead of closing
<iceguru> Anyway to kill the proccess ?
<iceguru> ?
<lcb> iceguru: try locking the widgets
<iceguru> i tried it didn't stop the ball
<freinhard> hi!
<freinhard> anyone using the latest kdepim? if so, where did you get it from
<freinhard> "stable"
<yofel> freinhard: it's in ppa:kubuntu-ppa/experimental
<yofel> I'm not too happy calling it stable though...
<noaXess> heho
<noaXess> i have some window position settings.. and work often with a dual monitor setup.. but if i have just one monitor and open eg. some apps that have position settings, they are on bottom of the screen and the most part of the window is hidden.. i need to move it to the screen.
<noaXess> is there a way to disabe temporary those window position settings?
<bbeck> Does anyone know if the KDE RC is going to be released for Kubuntu?
<BluesKaj> noaXess, right click on the titlebar>advanced>special window settings
<noaXess> BluesKaj: i know that.. but i want disable all window settings if i don't need them.. and enable it if i need them..
<noaXess> maybe with a script or what ever
<BluesKaj> what about configure window behaviour in that dialog
<noaXess> BluesKaj: i can't configure something that belongs to multi- or single-monitor.
<BluesKaj> noaXess, ok
<noaXess> but thanks anyway BluesKaj ;)..
<noaXess> how are you?
<BluesKaj> fine thanks ,and you ?
<noaXess> fine too.. it's hot here.. we had 34° this afternoon
<Peace-> hi theree
<Peace-> BluesKaj: hi :P
<Peace-> noaXess:  -.- italy 31°
<noaXess> hey Peace-
<Peace-> noaXess: :)
<yofel> bbeck: work in progress
<BluesKaj> cool here today, 20 coudy and some rain .be perfect tomorrow . 24
<bbeck> yofel: thank you
<freinhard> yofel: thx, wasn't there last time i checked. well kdepim 4.4.4 isn't and wasn't stable either, so i guess i can't loose there...
<BluesKaj> !alternate > BluesKaj
<ubottu> BluesKaj, please see my private message
<lcb> any suggestion for a non big dependencies installation of a  graphical 'find files/folders' with good filtering on-the-fly, excluding certain file extensions, multiple directories selection/un-selection and more stuff to restrict the initial search  or exclusion of items afterwards?
<lcb> i know that there are some, but my brain is in parking mode now.
<soee> i need to compress my video to smaller size, any apps for this ?
<genii-around> soee: Probably kdenlive
<yofel> kdenlive and avidemux come to my mind
<SIR_Taco> hello
<belal> i run the bluedevil (bluetooth gui) and it says didnt find any bluetooth adapters.. whats going on? do i have to install something extra? last time i installed ubuntu it worked out of the box
<Aerosonic> Oh hai. udevd-work [137]: '/sbin/modprobe -bv pci:v00001002d00009591sv000017AAsd00002116bc03sc00i00' unexpected exit with status 0x0009
<Aerosonic> Can't boot to xorg on ATi HD3650
<Aerosonic> When I hop onto integrated Intel it boots perfectly fine.
<Aerosonic> But I have to change it in BIOS every time I boot.
<belal> this channel need better support
<SIR_Taco> Aerosonic: what version of Kubuntu?
<Aerosonic> 11.04
<SIR_Taco> which bluetooth card?
<Aerosonic> With latest patches
<Aerosonic> Does the bluetooth card mater in this case?
<Aerosonic> The bluetooth is off..
<SIR_Taco> oops, wrong thing person
<SIR_Taco> You have the proprietary drivers installed?
<Aerosonic> Yes.
<Aerosonic> I have to manually disable the ATI card to get into Xorg
<Aerosonic> Because it automatically switches to Intel integrated.
<Aerosonic> Actually, not anymore. I uninstalled the proprietary drivers, because it was giving methe "No screens found" error
<Aerosonic> I installed the ones that were suggested by Kubuntu.
<SIR_Taco> ok, and now you can get the open source ati drivers?
<Aerosonic> Where can I get them from?
<SIR_Taco> Aerosonic: what do you get when you type in the console/konsole "lsmod | grep video" (without the quotes)
<Aerosonic> You want me to boot into linux right now? 1 moment.
<SIR_Taco> Aerosonic: sorry, assumed you were there
<PythonSnake> Hi
<SIR_Taco> hi PythonSnake
<PythonSnake> Are Ubuntu 11.04 applications supported on kde ?
<Aerosonic> video     19438 l i915
<PythonSnake> I just installed ubuntu and switching to kde
<PythonSnake> will I have any compatibility probs ?
<SIR_Taco> Aerosonic: ok, so your using, your onboard. If you turn off the on-board in the BIOS can you boot ok? or no?
<Aerosonic> No. If I use the dedicated I get the error above.
<Aerosonic> udevd-work [137]: '/sbin/modprobe -bv pci:v00001002d00009591sv000017AAsd00002116bc03sc00i00' unexpected exit with status 0x0009
<SIR_Taco> PythonSnake: the only issue you will have is a bunch of extra programs and libraries that you will likely not use... but if you have the disk space, not much or a problem
<PythonSnake> SIR_Taco: Ok thanks
<SIR_Taco> Aerosonic: I'm really not sure.... I have an ATI card on my laptop and it's running 11.04, but it's an HD3200.... havent run into this problem
<Aerosonic> Only seems to apply to HD 3650
<SIR_Taco> it's a possibility, but I'm not sure, only know that it doesn't apply to 3200 series....
<PythonSnake> will i need drivers ?
<Snowhog> Aerosonic: Are you able to boot, with the onboard Intel turned off, if you do so in Safe Graphics mode?
<Aerosonic> I can boot either way
<Aerosonic> But with Dedicated graphicsON I can't get xorg to start.
<Aerosonic> Hm. Actually no
<Aerosonic> If I boot with onboard off I get the udevd-work.... error and I can't do anything there.
<andry> hayuh tapuki
<bt> hey podese colocar as dll do windows vista no wine
<bt> ou tem q ser as do xp?
<bt> no sistem 32 do wine??
<IdleOne> What is the equivalent to gksudo in KDE?
<tsimpson> IdleOne: kdesudo
<IdleOne> thank you
<tsimpson> :)
<IdleOne> I have decided to follow the advice of jussi and give Kubuntu a full 30 days of testing :)
<IdleOne> starting right now
<tsimpson> welcome to the blue side
<IdleOne> I am liking it already.
<IdleOne> Now if I can figure out why the PS3 won't see the files on my external HD I would be set
<IdleOne> has nothing to do with ubuntu I know
<yofel> heh, welcome IdleOne ^^
<IdleOne> thank you yofel :) I see so many familiar faces here it's nice to know I already have friends on the blue side hehe
#kubuntu 2011-06-29
<LINKSWORD2> *Sigh.*
<ArchangelSe7en> what ?
<LINKSWORD2> Boring day.
<LINKSWORD2> Anybody know if there's a widget/app to specify a time for the system to shutdown?
<Linkmaster> LINKSWORD2: You can write a bash script, or you can run 'sudo shutdown -r "number of minutes/hours" m/h
<Linkmaster> *well, drop the -r part that is, that restarts it
<LINKSWORD2> lol
<IdleOne> or sudo shutdown hh:mm
<IdleOne> to set at what time you want to shut down
<LINKSWORD2> Cool!
<OerHeks> Kshutdown
<IdleOne> or install kshutdown ^^
<IdleOne> didn't know about that :)
<OerHeks> me 2, just googled it
<OerHeks> 'advanced'sounds cool
<OerHeks> i found this @ http://www.linuxnov.com/how-to-schedule-shutdown-the-system/
<LINKSWORD2> ???
<OerHeks> kshutdown <> gshutdown
<LINKSWORD2> Very cool.
<OerHeks> thunderbird 5 is out :-)
<LINKSWORD2> That's fine, but not exceptional...
<IdleOne> Where do I add startup applications?
<Snowhog> IdleOne: System Settings > Startup and Shutdown
<IdleOne> Snowhog: thank you
<IdleOne> What an amazing thing it is to have a default music player with a lyrics plugin that actually works
<IdleOne> I may have to get a new tattoo
<knob> hello all
<IdleOne> hello
<Linkmaster> hey
<SIR_Taco> IdleOne: of what a wolf? haha
<IdleOne> SIR_Taco: nah
<Linkmaster> SIR_Taco! :D
<IdleOne> there is someone I know who already has that
<Linkmaster> IdleOne: Perhaps...a wolf in a circle?
<SIR_Taco> IdleOne: thought you were talking about Amarok haha
<SIR_Taco> hi Linkmaster
<IdleOne> but maybe the Kubuntu logo to match my Ubuntu logo
<SIR_Taco> I only have one, but I'm happy with it
<IdleOne> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/idleone so you know what I mean
<SIR_Taco> IdleOne: very nice, I like it
<SIR_Taco> mine's not linux related I'm afriad, so it'd be off-topic haha
<Linkmaster> off-topic......e.e
<IdleOne> SIR_Taco: thank you
<SIR_Taco> you're welcome
<Bo0m> Greetings All. Am trying to update my linux and am on kubuntu. uname -a gives me this : 2.6.31-14-generic #48-Ubuntu SMP Fri Oct 16 14:05:01 UTC 2009 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<Bo0m> . Can i update to the latest? if yes, how? Thanks
<Bo0m> when I try to use kpackagekit, it says cant upgrade. Any help is much appreciated. Thanks
<Bo0m> umnn am I in? lol this is funny..
<OerHeks> wb Bo0m
<Bo0m> thanks OerHeks  : )
<OerHeks> what ubuntu version are you on ? 9.10 ?
<Bo0m> am not sure..sorry. any command to findout?
<Bo0m> am kinda new..sorry
<Bo0m> umnn site indicates we need to update all the packages before going for the latest..guess thats what I should be doing
<OerHeks> cat /etc/issue
<OerHeks> ah correct, update first, then distro upgrade
<Bo0m> coolio thanks buddy. will do
<Bo0m> OerHeks, : just wondering, do I need to update? I mean, cant I just leave what I have and move on? would it be a security issue or something?
<Bo0m> I just dont want to mess up what I have...and am kinda tired of my windows boot looping on me for some damn reason...
<OerHeks> i'm not sure what could happen if you won't..
<Bo0m> ah. thanks anyways.
<arvut> moo
<arvut> rniŋ
<ocs> hi. is there a multitouch pad linux-compatible?
<faLUCE> hi. is there a multitouch pad linux-compatible?
<valorie> boom, which kubuntu version?
<valorie> oops
<valorie> scroll fail
<valorie> what do you mean by multitouch pad?
<valorie> faLUCE?
<faLUCE> valorie: something like http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pQpr3W-YmcQ  but thiner
<valorie> looks like an interesting summer project for young geeks
<valorie> they are rather uninformative on the software though
<valorie> people are hacking the Kinect though
<valorie> i'm sure it's possible in linux
<BATi> faLUCE: you may also look here: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Multitouch/HardwareSupport and do your own research by searching google for "kubuntu multitouch" as I did...
<Extra> Ok
<BluesKaj> howdy
<chilmaaster> hi guys
<BluesKaj> hi
<chilmaaster> can pls someone tell me how dangerous a "master update" from one Kubuntu release to another.Respectiv, I'm runing 10.04 with Kernel 2.6.32 and plan to update in sooner future. Think I'll wait till 11.10 will be released. So now the acctual question: How dangerous is this process (especially if missed out one or two  releases) and will my Desktop (modified with Docks and other stuff) still be the same. U see i'm a lil scared to do this step
<alvin> chilmaaster: Your desktop will probably remain the same, but you'll have to go from 10.04 to 10.10 first. Then go from 10.10 to 11.04.
<alvin> 'safe' depends on the bugs you're suffering from now.
<alvin> (10.04 is known to have problems with ATI cards, nvidia/nouveau, Intel and Matrox. Other than that, you're safe.)
<BluesKaj> chilmaaster, if you intend to upgrade , a clean install is aleays safest , and save/backup your data first, and as alvin says you'll have to got thru 3 upgrades unless you do a clean install
<alvin> Hmm, I meant 11.04 for the video card issues. 10.04 only has troubles with Intel and Matrox.
<chilmaaster> thank you. well, doing all those steps 10.10,11.04,11.10 sucks  a bit
<BluesKaj> nvidis is the most relaible , but still not perfect
<alvin> Then again, it might work. It all depends on what you need. I had major trouble with mounting NFS drives on 10.04. That is better now, but now Ubuntu panics when unmounting NFS. You can't have everything I guess.
<chilmaaster> "will probably be the same" is also a lil fuzzy
<alvin> Yes, take nvidia! I dare you to resize your konsole when using the nvidia driver. ;-)
<yofel> chilmaaster: the next release you'll be able to directly upgrade to is 12.04
<yofel> for the ones before you need to go through all of them
<chilmaaster> will that be the next LTS?
<yofel> it will
<BluesKaj> chilmaaster, if you decide on a clean install, put the OS on / partition and crate a /home partition for your data , that way the next time you want to do a clean install or upgrade all the configuration files for your apps are still saved along with all your data and mediua files
<alvin> In KDE3, kate had a html tidy plugin. Does anyone know where I can find that now?
<BluesKaj> chilmaaster, the next LTS is 12.04
<BluesKaj> oops ...too busy typing and not reading again
<chilmaaster> i mean u guys have experiences in doing Ubuntu upgrades. Just wana have some experiences, what was good and what didn't work afterwords. I know, nobody can and will say everything is def going to work. Just wana find out a tendence whether i'll do a fresh install or a uprade. Thx guys
<alvin> chilmaaster: It all depends on what you use now and the problems you're having. There will most definately be new bugs, but they might not hinder you. I have daily kernel panics on 11.04, but you might not have them.
<BluesKaj> alvin, really , daily ones ?
<chilmaaster> my system is just running great :) no problems except hibernating. And i like to keep it that way  ;)
 * BluesKaj wonders how that could be
<yofel> the only way to get my notebook to need a frequent reboot would be to use nouveau, but the kernel is fine lately
<alvin> BlaXpirit: Yes, I reboot daily, so it panics. (bug 769927). The reboots are because of some kded4 processes that start consuming 100% cpu after a while and slow things down (bug 333944)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 769927 in linux (Ubuntu) "Kernel Oops : Dentry still in use (1) [unmount of nfs4 0:1d]" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/769927
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 333944 in kdelibs "Kubuntu jaunty: kded4 at 100% of CPU load" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/333944
<BlaXpirit> what, sorry? :P
<alvin> I'm also using a Kolab server, and akonadi crashes everytime I change something in korganizer.
<yofel> you could kill -s 9 $(pidof kded4) and then just re-login
<yofel> well, that would be akonadi's fault :/
<alvin> Yes, I'm curious about the new kmail? Wondering whether it will be more stable.
<alvin> Oh, and Amarok just hangs again. (can be killed) -> bug 777639
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 777639 in amarok (Ubuntu) "Amarok hangs while holding down of next/previous track hotkey" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/777639
<alvin> There are the KDE bugs and the Ubuntu bugs. Generally speaking, the Ubuntu ones are worse.
<alvin> kded4 consuming 100% cpu can be anything. I have no idea what causes it. Just booting the system and letting it logged on for a few hours without doing anything will show the symptoms.
<BluesKaj> havent gotten kmail to connect to my ISP's mail server since kde4.0
<alvin> Well, that'll change. Akonadi will do the connection. Bad news, I tested this with the current version. (you can't see the mail in kmail, but akonadi will fetch it). It crashes akonadi on regular intervals.
<yofel> alvin: kmail 4.6.0 is in ppa:kubuntu-ppa/experimental
<alvin> Tempting, but I'll pass :-)
<yofel> 4.7 will probably not be much different, except I hope some bugfixes
<alvin> It doesn't have to be different. More stable would be welcome.
<alvin> Not that it's too bad on the KDE side. Minor annoyances.
<yofel> true, maybe I'll see if they help a bit later, got the first rc1 draft packages for kmail done yesterday
<alvin> (Still, I can't find HTML tidy. New functionality might be welcome here. It was there in KDE3)
<alvin> As soon as it's in a ppa, not named 'experimental', I might update my production machine.
<yofel> right, but we didn't feel well putting it anywhere else :/
<yofel> for me it didn't crash, but for example it simply didn't list any mails in some of my folders :(
<BluesKaj> kmail mdoesn't work with pophm , the hotmail contracter my ISP uses
<alvin> A sound decision :-) Has it been tested with very large IMAP folders?
<yofel> my IMAP account is like ~40k mails
<yofel> ~works~, but as I said, not reliably
<selvakumaran> hi there, any 1 using KOMODO or Aptana Studio?
<alvin> Hmm, I have more mails. I might add that the 'not seeing some mails' is the case in the current kmail also. I then move the mail back and forth with Thunderbird. Then it'll magically reappear.
<alvin> selvakumaran: I have Komodo edit installed. It works.
<alvin> selvakumaran: It's not in the repositories though. Here's the packaging bug: 183492
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 183492 in Ubuntu "[needs-packaging] Open Komodo Edit" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/183492
<selvakumaran> hi alvin, but i couldn't
<chilmaaster> does any1 also have problems with hibernating?
<selvakumaran> ubottu: then, i can't get installed now huh?
<ubottu> selvakumaran: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<chilmaaster> it's just bad and sucks
<BATi> alvin: AFAIK html-tidy "plugin" is history, nobody cares about tidying html, obviously... :) cannot stop you from installing html-tidy commandline and steal old script, tough :)
<Incarus6> chilmaaster, yes, I think my nvidia driver was blacklisted after the distribution upgrade
<selvakumaran> ubottu: :-P ok., does Aptana Studio supports?
<ubottu> selvakumaran: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Incarus6> selvakumaran, it's a machine, it cannot answer questions yet
<yofel> !me | selvakumaran
<ubottu> selvakumaran: Hi! I'm #kubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<alvin> BATi: That's bad news. Yes, it was a script. I'll try to find it.
<BluesKaj> Incarus6, which nvidia card , havent heard of the need to blacklist any nvidia drivers , btw.
<selvakumaran> Incarus6: :P i don't knw that,
<selvakumaran> yofel: u  r using Aptana huh?
<yofel> nope
<BATi> alvin: or you can run html-tidy from kate's konsole from time to time to tidy files you are working on...
<alvin> No, the nvidia driver is not blacklisted. Maybe it should have been done though: bug 760632
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 760632 in nvidia-graphics-drivers (Ubuntu) "Resizing Konsole crashes the whole system" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/760632
<alvin> BATi: No, not on remote files.
 * alvin is looking for the KDE3 source
<Incarus6> BluesKaj, "cat /etc/hibernate/blacklisted-modules | grep nvidia" returns, that the nvidia module is black listed since the latest release. I comment it out but it is still not working, so I think there was a reason to black list the module ;)
<BluesKaj> Incarus6, ok ,let s take a simpler approach , which driver is recommended on your machine ?
<BluesKaj> and why would it blacklisted in hibernate?
<Incarus6> BluesKaj, recommended? I'm using the latest proprietary driver from the nvidia website ;)
<BluesKaj> Incarus6, aha ..some of those drivers are the wrong ones ...whoever setup those recommends is mistaken over 50% of the time
<BATi> alvin: use git repo and local clone ;)))
<alvin> BATi: That's the thing. It's KDE3. Was that ported to git?
<BluesKaj> Incarus6, believe me I've tried several of those proprietary drivers ...I have 3 nvidia cards , which i have tested
<BATi> alvin: oh... nope, don't think so... I was talking about your work files...
<Ddpbf> alvin: KDE3 is not ported to git
<Ddpbf> it is discontinued in KDE
<alvin> BATi: I see :) It's a good idea, but I'll try to find the script first.
<Ddpbf> you could check on trinity-project
<alvin> Ddpbf: Thought as much. But it's ok, the source can be downloaded as tarballs here: http://www.kde.org/info/3.5.10.php
<Incarus6> BluesKaj, so that issue is related with the nvidia proprietary driver in your opinion? but why was it blacklisted then, I cant find sth. to that topic on the internet?
<Ddpbf> it could be downloaded trough kde svn i think
<alvin> Yes, I was thinking about searching the repo online, but I keep hitting dead links. This'll work as well. Let's see...
<Ddpbf> http://websvn.kde.org/branches/KDE/3.5/
<Ddpbf> alvin: do you know how to use SVN?
<alvin> Used it a few times. Not much
<Ddpbf> http://websvn.kde.org/branches/trinity/
<Tm_T> alvin: for maintained KDE3-sources (for Qt4), you might be best served by using trinity sources: http://websvn.kde.org/branches/trinity/
<Tm_T> Ddpbf: timing (:)
<BluesKaj> Incarus6, did you not try additional drivers in kmenu>apps>system ?..that's where you'll find the recommended driver. As far as black listig is concerned this the first I've come across that bug.
<Ddpbf> :)
<Ddpbf> trinity is in stage kde 3.5.12
<alvin> Tm_T: Thanks. I know of the trinity project, but I'm only looking for a kate script that is missing from kate in KDE4.
<Ddpbf> alvin: #trinity-desktop
<alvin> Might as well use that link. Thanks!
<Ddpbf> you could ask there
<Incarus6> BluesKaj, jockey recommends me an earlier version of that driver (270.41.06). Due to the fact, that nothing happens after I pressed the suspend button in kmenu I dont think that this is related to the graphic card driver itself, because it should do something after i comment out the blacklist line.
<Ddpbf> is there git web ui for kde?
<yofel> quickgit.kde.org
<Ddpbf> thanks
<yofel> Incarus6: what does 'upower --dump' in Konsole say for can-suspend: ?
<Incarus6> yofel, thank you for that command. Returns "can-suspend: yes" and "can-hibernate: yes"
<Ddpbf> what is this aki thing?
<yofel> not sure what's wrong then. You could try to ignore the KDE buttons and directly run 'sudo pm-suspens' or 'sudo pm-hibernate'
<Ddpbf> i see it is irc klient
<yofel> *pm-suspend
<BluesKaj> Incarus6, commenting out may need a reboot when dealing with X drivers
<Incarus6> BluesKaj, yeah, I rebooted a lot between I did that and today ;)
<Incarus6> yofel, let me try that. hopefully it will create a log file
<yofel> there's https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingKernelSuspendHibernateResume too, haven't tried anything from there in a long time though
 * BluesKaj files Incarus6 nvidia situation on the 'to research " list
<BluesKaj> damn laptops ..bloody pita
<Incarus6> yofel, the commands are working great, thx. I'm going to ignore the kmenu buttons but Im not sure why they aren't working
<yofel> yeah, except that I can suspend fine here...
<yofel> well, at least something
<Incarus6> yofel, it could be that kmenu is using the command "sudo echo mem > /sys/power/state" to suspend. When I try this in terminal it returns "No authorisation", even with sudo.
<yofel> you can't echo + sudo like that
<yofel> echo mem | sudo tee /sys/power/state
<yofel> should work
<Incarus6> oops, greenhorn mistake. yeah, that is working too. strange, I think im going to open a bug report. thx for the command at least I can hibernate and suspend now
<Incarus6_> yofel, BluesKaj, thx, I fixed it. After a really annoying bug I disabled "Power Management" in the system settings (it consumed 100% CPU), I haven't realized that it was still disabled ;)
<BluesKaj> Incarus6_, glad you were able to fix it :)
<pidus> I have a mobile broadband device that used to work fine on kubuntu 10.10 but since I upgraded to 11.04 the device refuses to connect but does get detected. What's more surprising is when I try connect the device on windows, hosted on a virtual machine it works and when its ejected from windows it starts working in linux as well. Any clue how I can avoid starting windows in VM every time
<Ddpbf> pidus: kde-network manager does have some problems with 3g internet
<pidus> Ddpbf: in 10.10 it worked fine! is it likely to work better in say wicd?
<Ddpbf> not
<Ddpbf> wicd is primarily for wireless
<Ddpbf> wait a sec
<Ddpbf> i believe i can find solution
<pidus> and what could be changing when trying to connect it on windows through VM and then ejecting that starts making it work on kubuntu?
<Ddpbf> just i need to search right thread
<pidus> Ddpbf: it'll be great if you *can* find the solution.....or tell me some pointers
<BATi> pidus: try something as basic as KPPP if it works... network manager still have some problems and/or regressions when it comes to 3G...
<pidus> BATi: ok
<Ddpbf> you could also install gnom applet
<Ddpbf> it seem it have less porblems than plasmoid
<BATi> pidus: eg I had the same problems like you BEFORE I've upgraded to 11.04 :)
<Ddpbf> (gnome aplet for nm)
<BATi> pidus: yeah, gnome network applet works fine too...
<pidus> BATi: and was it resolved on KPPP?
<pidus> Ddpbf: ok i'll give that a try
<BATi> pidus: kppp is just a frontend to ppp not dependant on netwok-manager... if it works everytime, then you can use it to "get your connection going" without need to boot VB windows... and wait for networkmanager 0.9
<pidus> BATi: oh ok...sounds great......hope it works
<BATi> pidus: should be... networkmanager-kde is unfortunately... how to say it politely... uncomplete :)
<pidus> :-)
<BATi> pidus: and I agree with Ddpbf, that installing networkmanager-gnome stuff may be easier solution...
<pidus> aha......good that i have multiple options to try
<rdallarmi> hi, how do I configure a ps printer that is at a given ip address?
<genii-around> rdallarmi: It already is set up and printing, or is new?
<rdallarmi> genii-around:  it is there and printing, just first time I configure it from kde
<alvin> rdallarmi: lpadmin -p <name> -m <driver> -v socket://<ip-address>:9100 (or LPD)
<rdallarmi> tx all I found a way to install it with the printer configuration dialog, not too difficult, just I was puzzled as I thought none of the options let me  specify an ip address
<genii-around> rdallarmi: Usually IPP printer, then Generic Postscript  works
<genii-around> Apologies on lag, work is very busy
<alvin> Hmm, if you want to do it the graphical way and choose AppSocket/HP JetDirect, ipp or LPD/LPR it should be possible. I broke the graphical wizard too much and use command line. (but mind long-standing bug 482547)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 482547 in cups (Ubuntu) "lpadmin / cups-driverd : wrong ppd path , Unable to copy PPD file!" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/482547
<KubuntuSnake> Hi I switched from gnome to kde now I have fan problem my model is a42f any fix pleasE?
<soee> is it possible to set dynamic size to desktop panel?
<rdallarmi> oops spoken too soon, the printers goes as far as printing the test page but it does not print anything else :((
<KubuntuSnake> Help my laptop is heating
<thoeger> Hi folks; I've recently migrated from U- to Kubuntu, and am attemting to migrate from Thunderbird to KMail as my mail application., but I have a few problems. One is: sent messages are only saved in the sent-mail folder sometimes, and I cannot find any settings to regulate that behaviour.
<maco> thoeger: you're using imap and want them to be stored on the server's sent mail folder?
<thoeger> maco, yes exactly. Disconnected imap to be precise.
<thoeger> maco, but as of now, it seems to use the local sent-mail folder, and only sometimes - sometimes the mail just disappears.
<thoeger> Does it mean anything that I'm using sendmail rather than smtp?
<maco> thoeger: the kmail settings have an "identity" section
<maco> thoeger: i think if you edit the identity, it should have an option for what dir to treat as "Sent"
<maco> in my case i set it to GMail/Sent
<thoeger> maco, thanks that worked! Only, it was set to the local folder but replies to mails wasn't stored there it seems. Is that a feature or a bug?
<maco> thoeger: i dont know...i send enough emails that i dont end up bothering to check whether they went into the folder
<maco> (cuz itd be a lot of checking :P)
<thoeger> maco, I only noticed because I have some reallly important conversations going on, in which I wanted to check what exactly I'd written and figured it wasn't where it was supposed to...
<thoeger> And one more thing... It keeps saying KDEWallet isn't available so it won't store my passwords in encrypted form... But KDE Walet is working fine with other apps. Known problem?
<maco> oh good thats not just me
<maco> ive been getting that since reinstalling to 11.04
<maco> i figured i got my backup wrong or something
<thoeger> maco, the KDEWallet issue?
<maco> yes
<BluesKaj> to me kwallet is useless , wish it wasn't default ...no need for it in my situation
<Ddpbf> BluesKaj: it is very usefull
<KubuntuSnake> Anyone have heat problem with kubuntu ?
<Ddpbf> no need to remember thousands of passwords
<BluesKaj> Ddpbf, for you , but not for me
<Ddpbf> :)
<BluesKaj> I don't use or need thousands of pws
<Ddpbf> de gustibus non disputandum est
<KubuntuSnake> Anyone have heat problems with kubuntu and know how to ifx ?
<KubuntuSnake> fix*
<Ddpbf> KubuntuSnake:  no need to ask twice
<KubuntuSnake> Anyone have heat problems with kubuntu and know how to fix ?
<OerHeks> heat problems, good start is checking the bios, are the values of your ACPI control correct ?
<BluesKaj> KubuntuSnake, describe your computer and it's environment
<Ddpbf> KubuntuSnake: du you configured cpufreq
<KubuntuSnake> Ddpbf: cpufreq ? no what is it ?
<KubuntuSnake> .
<James147> KubuntuSnake: "heat problems" is very vague... we cannot really help you much unless you give us more details
<KubuntuSnake> James147: like what
<svaksha> KubuntuSnake: the heat problem is not because of kubuntu, most likely chipset issue, lack of ventilation on your laptop, etc..
<genii-around> Well, there have been issues with GPU fans on Nvidia cards for instance.
<James147> KubuntuSnake: mostlikly cause is in sufficient cooling combined with abnormally high resource usage (ie, is your cpu at 100% constinatly)
<svaksha> genii-around: yeah, nvidia is famous for that
<BluesKaj> I already asked him describe your computer and it's environment..but there's no response..dunno how we can help if we don't know the situation
<KubuntuSnake> BluesKaj: What do you mean ?
<BluesKaj> exactly what I just said
<KubuntuSnake> and I didn't had that problem with gnome
<KubuntuSnake> BlueKaj: It's a laptop on a desk.
<James147> KubuntuSnake: As i suggested check your resource usage..
<James147> KubuntuSnake: see if anythings hogging the cpu
<BluesKaj> open the system monitor , checj the cpu/process table , check what using cpu process..that could be the reason
<James147> KubuntuSnake: Though it is an indication that your laptop cannot cool itself fast enough under load... which isnt a good thing :(
<James147> :(
 * BluesKaj shrugs ....heh ..he left
<KubuntuSnake> sorry.
<BluesKaj> back again
<James147> BluesKaj: spoke too soon :p
<KubuntuSnake> lol
<BluesKaj> lol? ...uhmm ok
<KubuntuSnake> How to check resource usage ?
<James147> KubuntuSnake: System Monitor
<BluesKaj> bbl ...gonna check some things
<James147> (search for it in the menu or by alt+f2)
<KubuntuSnake> hmm
<KubuntuSnake> cpu 4 100%
<KubuntuSnake> what should i do ?
<James147> KubuntuSnake: what process is using it?
<KubuntuSnake> ginn
<KubuntuSnake> yeah
<KubuntuSnake> ginn
<KubuntuSnake> 96%
 * James147 has never heard of that program before ^^
<KubuntuSnake> what to do?
<James147> KubuntuSnake: Close it ^^
<KubuntuSnake> is it safe ?
<James147> KubuntuSnake: I dont know what it is... dont think it part of the default kubuntu desktop so it should be safe to close
<KubuntuSnake> thaks it worked
<Ddpbf> KubuntuSnake: just type top in konsole and paste outpu somewhere
<Ddpbf> ah i was to slow
<KubuntuSnake> how to change kubuntu theme ?
<James147> KubuntuSnake: theme of what exactly?
<KubuntuSnake> of desktop
<James147> KubuntuSnake: System settings > Workspace appearence
<James147> > desktop theme
<KubuntuSnake> stylesheet?
<James147> No
<James147> KubuntuSnake: desktop widget themes are set at System settings > Workspace appearnce > desktop theme.... stylesheets are used for window widget themeing in qt apps
<Fifty-one50> Is there a way to set a different wallpaper for different desktop screens?
<James147>  Fifty-one50: if you configure it to use a differnt widget set for each desktop then yes
<Fifty-one50> James147: How do I do that?
<James147> ^^ System settings > Workspace Behaviour > Virtual desktops - Check "Different widgets for each desktoP"
<Fifty-one50> found it. Thank you!
<amichair> isn't the dolphin-right-click samba share feature supposed to finally be fixed in Natty?
<amichair> has anyone managed to use the gui samba shares?
<yofel> it was, at least the fixes for 4.7 were backported to natty
<amichair> other than adding a little globe icon to the folder, it seems to do nothing
<amichair> and folders that were manually configured in smb.conf (and do work properly) don't appear to be shared as far as the gui is concerned
<amichair> maybe someday...
<PythonSnake> Hi
<PythonSnake> Sorry
<PythonSnake> got some computer problems
<James147> amichair: I have a feeling it dosnt use smb.conf for setting up the shares
<amichair> what does it use?
<PythonSnake> Hello I  installed ubuntu now how to switch to kubuntu ?
<PythonSnake> how to uninstall gnome programss ?
<yofel> PythonSnake: install kubuntu-desktop, then follow
<yofel> !purekde
<PythonSnake> please help rekonq keep crashing with Segmentation fault
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureKDE »
<PythonSnake> oh thanks yofel
<James147> amichair: I think it uses sambas usershares (a newer way let users add shares to samba without needing root "net usershare XXX" is the command line utils for it) ^^ though I do not know for sure... I am mostly guessing
<genii-around> yofel: Is that guide updated for unity?
<yofel> good question, probably not
<PythonSnake> yofel: sudo: aptitude: command not found
<yofel> use apt-get
<yofel> ouch, that was last updated for karmic o.O
<PythonSnake> ?
<yofel> google around a bit, there should be an updated list somewhere
<yofel> having gnome installed shouldn't break KDE anyway
<PythonSnake> yofel: just using one desktop manager for nt wasting space and having doule applications
<yofel> sure, I don't have an updated list at hand though. maybe someone else knows one
<PythonSnake> !offtopic
<ubottu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<PythonSnake> ok ubottu thanks
<kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk> Hi
<kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk> I need help for configuring konversation
<kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk> sorry for my nick
<kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk> cuz the one I use is not accepted.
<kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk> help ?
<esmirlin> hey guys how can i completly reinstall bcmwl-kernel-source?
<introuble> Hi
<introuble> I'm trying to configure Konversation with my username PythonSnake
<introuble> But it says it's already in use
<introuble> how to fix it ?
<tsimpson> you can't use a nick someone else is using
<gene_> can anyone tell me where the volume control incremental value is storede? presently its about 6 db/step, too much
<KubuntuSnake> tsimpson: It's my nick
<KubuntuSnake> tsimpson: I registered it
<KubuntuSnake> ooh
<KubuntuSnake> [19:27] [Notice] -NickServ- You are now identified for PythonSnake.
<tsimpson> either you have another connection, or someone is using it
<tsimpson> then you should identify to the account, and /ns release PythonSnake  to get the nick back
<KubuntuSnake> another connection ?
<tsimpson> 2 clients/sessions
<BluesKaj> KubuntuSnake, if you're still logged in as the pythonsnake even tho you swtiched nicks , you have to logoff and reconfigure the nick settings before reconnecting
<BATi> PythonSnake is ~PythonSna@41.224.85.104 (Snake)
<KubuntuSnake> ?
<KubuntuSnake> I released PythonSnake
<KubuntuSnake> now what ?
<tsimpson> /nick to it
<KubuntuSnake> [19:30] [Error] PythonSnake is currently unavailable.
<tsimpson> you need to release twice
<tsimpson> once to force the other connection off it, and once to release the protection on it
<PythonSnake> yess
<PythonSnake> What was that ?
<PythonSnake> What is releasing ?
<tsimpson> see /ns help release
<PythonSnake> tsimpson: Thanks for the help
<jwash> hi, i'm using an intel scsi hotswap backplane with a adaptec 29320. the backplane has a i2c connector which is not present on my motherboard or 29320 card. I'm having problems with termination, is this due to the lack of i2c support on my 29320/motherboard? what is the function of the i2c cable?
<genii-around> jwash: You may want to ask in ##hardware
<PythonSnake> tsimpson: How to group another nick for my account ?
<tsimpson> PythonSnake: /nick to it then /msg NickServ group
<PythonSnake> I tried /msg NickServ group BashSnake but it says [19:37] [Notice] -NickServ- Nick PythonSnake is already registered to your account.
<tsimpson> no... /nick to it then /msg NickServ group
<BashSnake> Nevermind.
<tsimpson> "group" takes no arguments
<tsimpson> and try not to nick spam too much please
<JavaSnake> just wanting to register all snake nicks
<tsimpson> would have been easier just to open another connection to do the grouping, but /parting all channels works too..
<genii-around> Heh
<Unit193> Why would you take all the *Snake nicks? That may not be nice to others...
<tsimpson> people are greedy I guess
<tsimpson> I'm pretty sure there is a limit to the number of nicks you can group anyway
<Unit193> And they do timeout...
<tsimpson> not automatically
<genii-around> I think 30 days no login, someone else can request it gets freed up again if they want to use it
<PythonSnake> Hi
<PythonSnake> What is default torrent downloader for kde ?
<tsimpson> there isn't a default, but ktorrent or kget
<PythonSnake> ok
<PythonSnake> thx
<PythonSnake> help rekonq keeps crashing with Executable: rekonq PID: 15153 Signal: Segmentation fault (11)
<PythonSnake> help..
 * PythonSnake is away: Gone away for now
 * PythonSnake is back.
<esmirlin> hey i'm having problems trying to install broadcom 4311 driver on kubuntu 11.04, any help?
<James147> !afk  | PythonSnake
<ubottu> PythonSnake: Please do not use noisy away messages and nicks in Ubuntu channels. It is annoying and unnecessary. Use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently. See also «/msg ubottu Guidelines»
<genii-around> !bcm
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<genii-around> Hm
<genii-around> !b43
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<genii-around> Ah
<PythonSnake> James147: It was automatic. Sorry
<soee> any progress with kde 4.7rc packages ?
<PythonSnake> anyone know a fast internet browser ?
<briandw1969> hello world
<briandw1969> what r u using right now?
<PythonSnake> firefox
<PythonSnake> rekonq keeps crashing
<PythonSnake> firefox freeze
<briandw1969> ah
<briandw1969> u get firefox thru kpackage install?
<yofel> firefox works fine here, chromium (package chromium-browser) is nice too
<briandw1969> i havent had probs with FF or chromium
<briandw1969> rekonq crashes lil bit on me
<yofel> soee: please track https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Ninjas/Packaging - we're making progress, but shorthanded as we are it's not going as fast as we would like
<genii-around> I have current firefox, plus firefox-trunk, both work nicely. Although npviewer.bin does freeze on occasion
<briandw1969> how does seamonkey do in kubuntu?
<jmut> hi. I have issue with my lenovo T520. My video card seems ok...have installed nvidia-current driver after disabling OPTIMUS from BIOS...have 3d, good resolution and all. but after I disabled OPTIMUS and had all running...I cannot change brightness anymore...it's always on max. If I try the nvidia-settings GUI..the brightness slider..it does changes ..but last only couple seconds and back to max. any clue howto diagnose the issue? Would be perfect
<jmut> if I can change brighness even with console command
<yofel> jmut: sec, I've the same issue on my t510
<yofel> jmut: add
<yofel> Option "RegistryDwords" "EnableBrightnessControl=1"
<yofel> to the Device section of /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<yofel> works for me
 * genii-around makes a note
<jmut> yofel: this should allow my function key to work for brighntess?
<jmut> interesting..my xorg.conf is 6 lines :) first time I see such conf
<yofel> well, by default there isn't one, jockey just creates one so the nvidia driver gets used
<jmut> yofel: works like a charm. thanks A LOT
<yofel> found it somewhere in the nvidia forums, somewhat of a known issue :/
<nerd> sleeping
<PythonSnake> Hi
<nerd> sleeping
<PythonSnake> What is telepathy-logge process ?
<nerd> I can't help you there, sorry.
<PythonSnake> :(
<nerd> I am not as computer savvy as some people.
<PythonSnake> it's ok
<nerd> You don't want me alive.
<gene_> can anyone tell me where the keyboards volume control incremental value is stored? presently its about 6 db/step, way too much...
<excognac> hi all
<excognac> could a swap twice as big as RAM cause anz trouble_
<excognac> ?
<James147> excognac: generally upgrading ram shouldnt cause any issue, assuming the ram is compatable with your mother board
<excognac> James147: no, I mean I installed kubuntu with 4gb ram and 7.45gb swap partition, no ram has been added
<James147> excognac: then no... but that much swap isnt generally needed
<James147> excognac: you only need as much swap as total memory you are going to use ^^ with 4 gigs of ram you dont really need much swap... the only exception is if you need to hybernate... then you need as much swap as the memory beeing used when you hybernate
<excognac> ok, so why is that kde often slows down whil running 6-7 applications, and once could not restart or turn it off only using the power button on this laptop?
<James147> excognac: the old rules that are floating around the internet of "use 2xram as swap" or 1.5x or what ever where really created when ram was expensive and small... they dont really apply anymore
<excognac> James147: thank you
<James147> excognac: when it starts to slow down check your system resources... see whats causing the problem (high cpu or high ram can both do that)  ^^ if it constinaly high on either then you probally have a miss behaving program thats eating up your resouces
<excognac> ok, so now i will make both visual on the panel...
<James147> excognac: generally incraesing the amount of swap just gives you more time untill the system is compltly unresponsive ^^ and normally it isnt much time (depending on the problem with the program)
<tommy_> hi
<tommy_> hola
<James147> excognac: thus its better to find the problem program and fix it before the system crashes :)
<KubuntuSnake> !es | tommy_
<ubottu> tommy_: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<excognac> so how do i find it?
<James147> excognac: resource usage? System Monitor can tell you that...
<KubuntuSnake> excognac: I have the same problem.
<excognac> skype uses 25% cpu
<James147> excognac: hmm, seems quite high if its not doing anything ? single core or multicore cpu?
<excognac> i3 2310M
<excognac> so quite multicore
<KubuntuSnake> how to remove rekonq ?
<excognac> sudo apt-get remove rekonq
<KubuntuSnake> thanks
<excognac> or rmove
<James147> excognac: then I would say skype is misbehaving (assuming your not in a video call or something)
<James147> excognac: close and open it again should fix it for now ^^
<excognac> well does not wanna be closed
<excognac> so i kill it
<James147> excognac: then click skype in the system monitor and click end process
<excognac> does not wanna be ended
<excognac> killed
<James147> excognac: in a terminal type  "killall -9 skype"
<James147> ^^ or right click it in system monitor > send sig > kill
<excognac> for now it behaves well after restart but i can confirm it was usually clicking on it slowed down the entire system
 * James147 notes that the default signal is TERM... which asks the program to exit gracefully... most should respond to this if they dont then its likly they have lost control -9 or thee KILL signal termintes a program without question
<Guest23351> is here somebody from UK
<James147> Guest23351: That should not matter...
<excognac> aYE
<KubuntuSnake> is konqueror or firefox faster ?
<excognac> for me konqueror but i use firefox with a no script option
<KubuntuSnake> no script ?
<James147> excognac: if you think skype is always the problem program then its possible there is something wrong with your version ... best steps then are to reset its settings (by renaming its config files in your home) and seeing it that fixes it
<KubuntuSnake> what is the "best" browser for you ?
<KubuntuSnake> just opinion
<James147> !best | KubuntuSnake
<ubottu> KubuntuSnake: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<KubuntuSnake> ..
<James147> KubuntuSnake: try them all see which one YOU like the best
 * genii-around prefers firefox
<KubuntuSnake> ok
<KubuntuSnake> excognac: What is the script ?
<excognac> cant find my skype directory lol
<James147> excognac: try ~/.Skype
<James147> ( ~ means your home, and . means its a hidden file/folder)
<excognac> KubuntuSnake: it is an add that makes your browser supersafe but you cant watch youtubue without allowing temporarly
<KubuntuSnake> supersafe ? :D
<KubuntuSnake> how to do that ?
<James147> KubuntuSnake: it stops scripts that are found on websites from executing on your computer
<KubuntuSnake> oh
<KubuntuSnake> that can stop some flash and other stuff
<James147> ^^ these normally provide extra funcionality to the website, but some can be malicious
<excognac> that is a more accurate definition
<excognac> got skype, yes, it was hidden
<excognac> so now?
<James147> excognac: if you rename it (closing skype first) then that will effectivly reset skype to its default settings... restart skype then reconfigure it and see if it continues to missbehave
<James147> excognac: if you want to restore the old settings delte the newly created .Skype dir and move the old one back again (again, close kype first) that will restore the settings
<excognac> James147: so rename .Skype? to wjat?
<excognac> *h
<James147> excognac: ^^ thats generally the best method to test if there is a problem with the program your your configs for the program (generally its the configs casing a problem with the program)  ^^
<James147> excognac: it dosnt matter... generally i add .bak or .ori  to the end of the name so i can easaly rename it again
<excognac> ok, I see
<Bugsbane> Any word on the street when we're going to see KDEPIM 4.6 in the repos (not the experimental ppa) or see kde 4.7 rc hit some ppa?
<yofel> kdepim 4.6 will never hit the repos, haven't yet seen a user where it works perfectly fine, and 4.7 has kdepim bundled again. 4.7 is being worked on (https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Ninjas/Packaging) so "soon" in a PPA
<Bugsbane> yofel: k. Thanks for the info. Is Kdepim 4.6 really less stable than 4.4x that already comes in the repos though? I thought it was meant to be more stable...
<yofel> well, I can't say that 4.4 wasn't buggy, but 4.6 isn't that perfect either. Although I don't use it too much personally.
<yofel> Feel free to try it. From what I know you can downgrade back to 4.4 again, although it's a bit fiddly to get the package deps right again (ppa-purge should work I guess)
<Bugsbane> lol. No. I don't think anyones expecting it not to be buggy. Just seems odd to not replace something *more* buggy with something *less buggy* where available... even if the later is still fairly buggy.
<xelister> how to turn off the fucking annoying KDE sounds?
<Bugsbane> xelister: With a hammer (or go to notifications in system settings iirc )
<yofel> sys sett. -> application and system notif. -> player settings
 * Bugsbane installs experimental ppa.... upgrades... and prays...
 * Bugsbane is such a sucker for the latest crack...
<KubuntuSnake> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<xelister> yofel: how to acess system settings?
<xelister> how to run the system settings from terminal
<xelister> Im on gnome
<yofel> systemsettings?
<xelister> yofel: meh. It should be named perhaps more like kde... something.
<xelister> thx
<xelister> yes quite at last \o
<giu> ciao
<SIR_Taco> argh
<SIR_Taco> stupid regular expressions and javascript... blah
<LINKSWORD2> Hmm..... Is there a way to configure which applications can run through the firewall in Kubuntu?
<PythonSnake> help my taskbar have black strips on it
<SIR_Taco> LINKSWORD2: just by port # I believe
<LINKSWORD2> So no way to configure it by listing applications and setting whether they're allowed or denied?
<LINKSWORD2> PythonSnake: You may be experiencing a low resolution on your graphics card. What type of card is it?
<SIR_Taco> LINKSWORD2: not that I know of.... doesn't mean it doesn't exist though I guess
<LINKSWORD2> :(
<PythonSnake> LINKSWORD2: GMA HD
<LINKSWORD2> nVidia?
<PythonSnake> intel
<LINKSWORD2> Intel Graphics Media Accelerator....
<LINKSWORD2> Desktop or laptop? :/
<lcb> any good image to pdf converter? (for kde)
<LINKSWORD2> lcb, I saw something the other day that might help.
<PythonSnake> laptop
<LINKSWORD2> But I'm busy at the moment.
<lcb> hi SIR_Taco, LINKSWORD2 & all not mentioned due to space limitations
<SIR_Taco> hi lcb
 * LINKSWORD2 pokes lcb with a sharp stick.*
<lcb> geeez, where LINKSWORD2?
<LINKSWORD2> Hehe. Relax. It's only a poke in the arm.
<lcb> ahhh
<lcb> uff
<LINKSWORD2> PythonSnake: May I query?
<SIR_Taco> LINKSWORD2: what program(s) are you trying to block from internet access?
<LINKSWORD2> I'm not. Just a random curiousity.
<LINKSWORD2> lol
<SIR_Taco> LINKSWORD2: haha ok, well I just researched it a bit... and then general answer is "no"
<lcb> SIR_Taco: i believe he's trying this for months - probably all 'networking'
<PythonSnake> LINKSWORD2: It might be some icon corrupted
<SIR_Taco> lcb: haha ok
<LINKSWORD2> .... It's a Dell, isn't it? :/
<lcb> an icon on LINKSWORD2 system  is accessing the internet:? :o
<lcb> LINKSWORD2: is that the icon for Trojan package?
 * LINKSWORD2 slaps lcb with a rolled-up newspaper.
<SIR_Taco> LINKSWORD2: you can close ports that certain programs use and thus making them non-internet-functional.... but you can't specify a certain program
<lcb> :p
<SIR_Taco> can't JUST specify a certain program... I meant
<LINKSWORD2> lol
<lcb> LINKSWORD2: CSI Networking, a partner of CSI Miami. they discover everything.
<LINKSWORD2> .... Fail.
<SIR_Taco> LINKSWORD2: without knowing what you're up to, I can't really recommend anything haha
<SIR_Taco> or maybe I don't want to know
<LINKSWORD2> lol
<PythonSnake> need help for chromonium : Segmentation fault
<SIR_Taco> PythonSnake: installed through your package manager?
<LINKSWORD2> PythonSnake: What is the manufacturing company of your computer?
<PythonSnake> SIR_Taco: Get and remove programs
<PythonSnake> LINKSWORD2: Asus
<SIR_Taco> PythonSnake: so you typed in a console/konsole "sudo apt-get install chromium"?
<SIR_Taco> sorry... "sudo apt-get install chromium-browser"
<PythonSnake> I need to uninstall it first?.
<SIR_Taco> PythonSnake: no... I'm just trying to figure out how you got the package to begin with. Did you download it from the Google Chrome site? or did you install it from the command-line (like I showed)? or did you use Packagekit, or some other packaage manager?
<LINKSWORD2> Python, I can't find an answer for your graphics issue.
<PythonSnake> SIR_Taco: I installed with Get and Remove Programs KDE COntrol Module
<PythonSnake> LINKSWORD2: so what can I do ?
<LINKSWORD2> Hang on a sec. :/
<SIR_Taco> PythonSnake: ok... does it only Seg-Fault on certain sites? or all the time?
<PythonSnake> SIR_Taco: all time.
<PythonSnake> same error as rekonq.
<SIR_Taco> PythonSnake: same site too?
<PythonSnake> SIR_Taco: All time
<SIR_Taco> ok
<lcb> LINKSWORD2: preventing programs to access net -> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1188099
<PythonSnake> LINKSWORD2: Do you need a screenshot ?
<SIR_Taco> PythonSnake: they both use webkit.... so that could be an issue... what version is Chrome and rekonq?
<PythonSnake> rekonq 0.7.0 and Chromium 12.0.742.91
<PythonSnake> LINKSWORD2: Oh. I've found the solution.
<LINKSWORD2> Python, this is about the only thing I can find for you.... https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switchi...-hardware.html
<LINKSWORD2> .... D'oh!
<PythonSnake> LINKSWORD2: It was themes
<PythonSnake> LINKSWORD2: Thanks anyway :)
<SIR_Taco> PythonSnake: I do believe, from looking at the specs of your WebKit version, that it's segfaulting because of your lack of hardware accelleration... which brings us back to your first question
<PythonSnake> Now the Segmentation Fault one.
<PythonSnake> ?
<PythonSnake> how to check ?
<SIR_Taco> trying to figure that out
<SIR_Taco> PythonSnake:  try "chromium-browser --disable-gpu-rendering" in a terminal?
<PythonSnake> huh ?
<PythonSnake> ~$ chromium-browser --disable-gpu-rendering
<PythonSnake> Segmentation fault
<SIR_Taco> just says segmentation Fault? nothing else?
#kubuntu 2011-06-30
<PythonSnake> yeah
<PythonSnake> SIR_Taco: Hardware acceleration is enabled.
<PythonSnake> I've checked
<SIR_Taco> if you run it from konsole do you get any more information? ALT-F2 konsole ... then type "chromium-browser"
<PythonSnake> .. konsole is terminal..
<SIR_Taco> yes
<LINKSWORD2> lol
<LINKSWORD2> .... WTF?!
<szal> [01:07:17] <LINKSWORD2> lol
<szal> [01:07:17] <-- LINKSWORD2 has left this server (Read error: Connection reset by peer).
<LINKSWORD2> ... Really? WTF?
<LINKSWORD2> -_-
<PythonSnake> ?
<PythonSnake> SIR_Taco: same
<SIR_Taco> PythonSnake: what version of Kubuntu?
<SIR_Taco> LINKSWORD2: seems your peers didn't like you
<PythonSnake> SIR_Taco: how to check?
<PythonSnake> SIR_Taco: I think it's latest
<SIR_Taco> PythonSnake: in a terminal type "lsb_release -r"
<LINKSWORD2> Python, you can find out by going to the Help app in your task menu.
<LINKSWORD2> ... Or that. :/
<PythonSnake> 11.04
<PythonSnake> latest.
<SIR_Taco> PythonSnake: ok, give me a second to see what I can find
<SIR_Taco> PythonSnake: you could try updating to a newer (beta) version of Chrome to see if it fixes the problem: https://launchpad.net/~chromium-daily/+archive/beta
<SIR_Taco> might just be a problem with that version.... if it still doesn't work, you can always revert back to the old one
<PythonSnake> SIR_Taco: ok
<SIR_Taco> I think I broke him/her lol
<PythonSnake> me ?
<SIR_Taco> PythonSnake: yes, there you are... does it work now?
<PythonSnake> SIR_Taco: nah same :(
<PythonSnake> SIR_Taco: maybe use any other browser ?
<SIR_Taco> PythonSnake: anything that doesn't use Webkit from the looks of things... Firefox should work fine
<PythonSnake> SIR_Taco: it freezes
<SIR_Taco> PythonSnake: there is something not right with your computer....
<PythonSnake> ?
<PythonSnake> it works great on gnome
<SIR_Taco> PythonSnake: chrome and firefox work fine on Gnome? do  you have both installed at the same time?
<szal> what's the problem anyway?  (backlog too long to read up)
<SIR_Taco> szal: Chrome and Rekonq seg-fault, firefox freezes
<szal> gfx driver issue?
<SIR_Taco> szal: that was my thought
<szal> SIR_Taco: what card?
<SIR_Taco> szal: not my card, it's PythonSnake's card... Intel I believe
<szal> no friggin' idea about Intel
<PythonSnake> :(
<szal> as far as I gather, Intel gfx is an utter mess anyway
<PythonSnake> Found !
<PythonSnake> SIR_Taco: rekonq crashed when I go to "http://design.canonical.com/2010/07/the-ubuntu-font/"
<PythonSnake> strange
<PythonSnake> :\
<szal> PythonSnake: that site is pure HTML, nothing fancy embedded, afaics
<SIR_Taco> maybe reqonq doesn't like the new font set feature... but that doesn't figure out the rest
<PythonSnake> ...
<Snowhog> SIR_Taco: Jumping in late, but if video is suspected, has PythonSnake disabled some/all of the Desktop Effects and see what happens then?
<BATi> PythonSnake: hmm, your computer is seriously broken... I have that page opened in rekonq right now... even on Interl graphic crap
<BATi> Intel, indeed :)
<PythonSnake> seriously broken ?
<PythonSnake> :(
<Snowhog> BATi: Also here. Rekonq running on Kubuntu 11.04 64-bit with an Intel Graphics chip. Works fine.
<SIR_Taco> Snowhog: no idea... I'm stumped
<BATi> Snowhog: yup, same specs... only KDE SC updated to 4.6.4
<Snowhog> BATi: KDE 4.6.4 here also.
<PythonSnake> how to check kde version ?
<Snowhog> PythonSnake: Do you by chance, have the Blur Desktop Effect enabled? On an Intel GPU, at least on mine, Blur doesn't work, and I have it unchecked.
<szal> PythonSnake: look in any KDE app's Help menu
<szal> PythonSnake: or run 'kwin --version'
<PythonSnake> blur ?
<PythonSnake> how to check ?
<PythonSnake> I got 4.6.2 !
<Snowhog> PythonSnake: System Settings > Desktop Effectes > All Effects tab.
<szal> iow, 11.04 default
<PythonSnake> lol...
<PythonSnake> desktop effects are disabled
<Snowhog> PythonSnake: Okay, eliminates that as a 'possible' contributor.
<Snowhog> PythonSnake: You might want to giver serious consideration to upgrading KDE to 4.6.4
<PythonSnake> ?
<PythonSnake> how ?
<Snowhog> PythonSnake: 'how' is not relevant, as Blur (or any Desktop Effects) isn't enabled.
<szal> PythonSnake: https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa
<PythonSnake> Snowhog: how to upgrade
<Snowhog> PythonSnake: szal gave you the link.
<PythonSnake> hmm dont have working browser..
<szal> PythonSnake: https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ppa <- to be precise
<Snowhog> PythonSnake: You can install Firefox. The installer is in the K Menu.
<szal> PythonSnake: if all else fails -> w3m on the terminal, enough to read text
<SIR_Taco> Snowhog: firefox locks up on him too.... that's where the "hmmmm" comes from
<SIR_Taco> doesn't seg-fault... just locks
<PythonSnake> ugh
<PythonSnake> I right clicked and removed something now taskbar is on the top how to reset ?
<szal> short version -> sudo apt-add-repository ppa:kubuntu-ppa/ppa && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<Snowhog> PythonSnake: In a console type: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:kubuntu-ppa/ppa && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Snowhog> szal: :)
<szal> Snowhog: no need to dist-upgrade
<Snowhog> szal: I alwasy use dist-upgrade as it inteligently handles dependencies, adding/removing as required. uprade does not.
 * szal uses aptitude ;)
 * Snowhog does all package management via the console using apt-get
<szal> apt was deprecated by Debian a while ago, so I chose to go w/ aptitude
<Snowhog> szal: Maybe so, but apt is still very much alive. ;)
<SIR_Taco> szal: YOU were depreciated a whie ago! (kidding of course) :)
<szal> lol
<PythonSnake> upgrading
<PythonSnake> :)
<Snowhog> PythonSnake: When it's completed, and this is what I do, perform a shutdown/restart and when logged back in to the desktop, open a console and repeat: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade. Yes, I know, but I do it anyway. My systems have always been trouble free.
<PythonSnake> ok
<PythonSnake> hmm
<PythonSnake> I just came from gnome
<PythonSnake> so I used a command to delete gnome and stuff
<PythonSnake> how to completly delete them ?
<PythonSnake> cuz I've found some running proccess of them
<genii-around> !purekde
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureKDE »
<PythonSnake> ok
<PythonSnake> Snowhog: I can't view youtube videos it's black
<jwash> is there a repository/page that will generate a kernel cfg based upon the results from 'lspci -n'
<Snowhog> PythonSnake: That will almost certainly be a Flash issue. Is your CPU 64-bit?
<PythonSnake> no.
<Snowhog> PythonSnake: Install via KPackagekit kubuntu-restricted-extras and kubuntu-restricted-addons
<PythonSnake> ok
<Snowhog> PythonSnake: As to removing all Ubuntu stuff, assuming you installed kubuntu-desktop, see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purekde
<PythonSnake> tried that
<SIR_Taco> I'm sorry, but I fail to see how removing all traces of GTK would help the problem?
<PythonSnake> ugh sorry i gtg
<Snowhog> SIR_Taco: Not to solve the browser problem - PythonSnake want's a pure KDE system now.
<PythonSnake> thanks for the help
<PythonSnake> take care
<SIR_Taco> Snowhog: still... how are hardware accel problems going to be helped with removing Gnome?
<Snowhog> SIR_Taco: We are past that as far as I can tell. The upgrade to KDE 4.6.4 likely fixed his problem with that I think.
<SIR_Taco> Snowhog: sorry... I missed the bit about the KDE system :)
<Snowhog> SIR_Taco: You're forgiven. :)
<SIR_Taco> serves me right for being busy, haha
<cdunlap> Is anyone seeing any issues with the kubuntu ppa's?  I seem to be getting a 404 a few of the natty directories
<SIR_Taco> cdunlap: are you using the main servers? or the local ones?
<cdunlap> Here are a couple of the failed fetch's:
<cdunlap> W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu/ppa/ubuntu/dists/natty/main/source/Sources  404  Not Found
<cdunlap> W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu/ppa/ubuntu/dists/natty/main/binary-i386/Packages  404  Not Found
<cdunlap> not sure if that helps or not
<FloodBotK1> cdunlap: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<cdunlap> I see from the floodbotk1 message that I shouldn't have done that.  My apologies
<SIR_Taco> cdunlap: not a problem.... what do you use to update? PackageKit?
<cdunlap> apt-get mainly
<cdunlap> from the command line
<SIR_Taco> do you have kpackagekit installed?
<cdunlap> doesn't look like it
<SIR_Taco> or I guess you could run, in a console: "sudo software-properties-kde"
<cdunlap> I will pull the kpackagekit down rq
<SIR_Taco> shouldn't need it... should be able to do the "sudo software-properties-kde" without it I believe
<cdunlap> that brought up the software sources menu
<cdunlap> showing download from: server from canda
<cdunlap> oops... canada
<SIR_Taco> cdunlap: and you're in Canada?
<cdunlap> no, can't even spell it, I am in the US
<cdunlap> I just changed it to the main server
<Bugsbane> Main server is massively faster and we're near Toronto :)
<cdunlap> sorry about the misspell
<SIR_Taco> cdunlap: I am :) ... yes you can try the main server... or you can click the drop-down list and select "Other..." and either pick your server, or click the "Select Best Server" Button
<cdunlap> I will give that a shot and see what happens.
<Bugsbane> I wish it would do a "Select best server" automatically when you're first installing Kubuntu...
<Bugsbane> Rather than just base it on your timezone
<SIR_Taco> Bugsbane: that's a very good point
<Bugsbane> Thankyou, sir :)
<SIR_Taco> I'll add that to my list :)
<Bugsbane> \o/
<cdunlap> it picked one at Michigan State.  I appreciate the informatin
<cdunlap> good lord, I can't spell anything.  See I am an equal opportunity misspeller
<cdunlap> actually it is still giving me the same errors
<cdunlap> I will try the main server and try my luck
<SIR_Taco> cdunlap: that's odd
<SIR_Taco> the Toronto one works for me... but I'm only a couple hours from Toronto
<jwash> how do i select/highlight more than one entry when i'm doing 'make xconfig'
<cdunlap> I am seeing the same issue regardless of the server.
<cdunlap> I am also seeing an error in the console "Error: "/var/tmp/kdecache-cldunlap" is owned by uid 1000 instead of uid 0."
<SIR_Taco> cdunlap: you're updating using "sudo"?
<cdunlap> I am, yes
<SIR_Taco> ok
<cdunlap> and not misspelling it either
<SIR_Taco> ;)
<SIR_Taco> cdunlap:  this should fix it, I would think: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1080625
<cdunlap> I did the chown and it is the same issue
<cdunlap> can I just delete the /var/tmp/kdecache-cdunlap dir?
<cdunlap> will it rebuild when I reboot? Maybe?
<SIR_Taco> on reboot it should yes
<SIR_Taco> but might cause problems before you reboot
<cdunlap> ok, I will be back.... hopefully
<cdunlap> same issues after blowing it away and rebooting
<cdunlap> I am going to try removing the ppa and re-adding it but I don't think it will help
<cdunlap> that seems to have removed the errors
<SIR_Taco> cdunlap: excellent
<cdunlap> Thanks for all your help Sir_Taco
<cdunlap> I appreciate it
<SIR_Taco> you're welcome
<CarrySomething> I'm on kubuntu using a live-CD for my first look at an ubuntu distro.  Nice so far, but I'm trying to  install gtk-pod and it's not working.  I have tried "sudo apt-get install gtkpod"  fails "unable to locate package gtkpod
<CarrySomething> any tips on how to install gtkpod?
<Linkmaster> CarrySomething: is your LiveCD connected to the internet?
<CarrySomething> Linkmaster:  yes sir it is
<Linkmaster> Also, do note that LiveCD's shouldn't be used as an actual OS..there are a LOT of dependencies or gtkpod that are not included in the LiveCD.
<uberdub> can anyone help troubleshoot a sound issue?
<CarrySomething> Linkmaster: right... Like I said, I'm just testing this out.  I've got another distro actually installed I just wanted to 'testdrive' this
<CarrySomething> Linkmaster: I just need to see if gtkpod will work
<Linkmaster> gtkpod works on Kubuntu, iirc
<szal> !audio | uberdub
<ubottu> uberdub: If you're having problems with sound see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<CarrySomething> Linkmaster: That's great.. how do I installit
<uberdub> yeah I may not have looked at those exact pages, but Ive been searching on it for days
<anya> My laptop crashed while booting and now it wont load. I used the install cd to get to the files i need to save, but they wont copy to the thumbdrive. Can someone help?
<Linkmaster> CarrySomething: I don't have a pod, but I believe its in the repos, you'll just need to install kubu first
<CarrySomething> kubu?
<uberdub> It was working fine, until automatic updates, then it would go out, and Id have to reboot, eventually rebooting didnt fix it
<Linkmaster> Kubuntu
<CarrySomething> you can't test it under the live cd?  (you can w/ "Mint" and a few others)
<uberdub> ubottu: Ive been to those pages, still cant figure it out
<ubottu> uberdub: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<uberdub> oh, wth
<uberdub> lame
<Linkmaster> CarrySomething: someone else might know, but I've used the LiveCD only three times; twice to install, once to reinstall GRUB onto my computer :P
<CarrySomething> well thanks.  not sure why you answered then
<anya> Does anyone know how to fix a grub?
 * szal last used a *buntu live CD in 2007 or something
<anya> The computer crashed because of a bad battery just as it was logging in. I keep getting errors when i try to boot from the hard drive. I can see my files on dolphin but I can't get to them because i have to use the cd to boot. Can someone help me get the computer to boot on its own?
<genii-around> anya: Do you have more specific errors it gives when booting from the hard drive?
<anya> it was like drdy errors
<anya> genii-around: It would go to the screen that has the recovery option, and run for while with drdy errors. then while the screen was still black with the cursor, it would stop with somethng called busybox.
<anya> genii-around: then nothing would happen.
<SIR_Taco> need.... to finish... brother's... website...
<anya> genii-around: Sorry. I am not much help.
<SIR_Taco> anya: sounds like grub crapped out...... you should be able to recover it from a live-cd
<anya> SIR_Taco: How do I do this?
<anya> SIR_Taco: I have the Live CD up.
<SIR_Taco> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=224351http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=224351 is a nice little walk-through... be sure to read the first post in it's entirety
<anya> Ok. Thank you.
<SIR_Taco> you're welcome... let me know if it works well for you
<uberdub> can anyone help troubleshoot a sound issue?
<uberdub> it just stopped working
<anya> SIR_Taco: The person who put Kubuntu on my laptop put the home file in a separate partition. Will my files be safe?
<SIR_Taco> anya: I hate to say yes... but generally yes
<SIR_Taco> uberdub: what's the the problem?
<CarrySomething> sudo apt-get install gtkpod
<CarrySomething>   Any idea why that says unable to locate package?
<anya> SIR_Taco: Thank you for your honesty.
<SIR_Taco> anya: well... with most things... anything *could* happen :)
<SIR_Taco> CarrySomething: do you have "Untrusted/Unsupported PPAs" enabled?
<CarrySomething> SIR_Taco:  I'm new to kub.  how would I know/check
<SIR_Taco> CarrySomething: you can get to the option in settings in the package manager you use (usually), or my lazy shortcut is: ALT-F2  and type "kdesudo software-properties-kde"  then click the "Updates" tab, and check the "unsupported updates" checkbox, then  OK/Apply/Close or whatever it is at the bottom
<SIR_Taco> CarrySomething: work?
<CarrySomething> SIR_Taco:  No.. but I poked around that "Softwar sources" think and enabled  "Community-maintained..." that did it
<CarrySomething> :)
<SIR_Taco>  CarrySomething: ah, well I figured it was one of them, good to hear
<CarrySomething> Thanks much.. you got me headed in the correct direction and that's what counts
<SIR_Taco> CarrySomething: you're very welcome
<SIR_Taco> uberdub: haven't heard a peep from you about your sound problem.... (pun intended)
<uberdub> my apologies
<uberdub> SIR_Taco: it just stopped working after an update
<CarrySomething> hmm now it won't import :(
<uberdub> it had been giving me problems for a while, but a reboot used to fix it
<SIR_Taco> CarrySomething: I can't help you with that I'm afraid...
<SIR_Taco> uberdub: just a normal update? or and upgrade to a new version of Kubuntu?
<uberdub> SIR_Taco: everything seems to be in order. card recognized, levels up, etc
<uberdub> normal update
<uberdub> Im in 11.04 natty
<SIR_Taco> uberdub: ok... and you were on 11.04 before and the sound was fine, and now the sound doesn't work? (just trying to get a background )
<uberdub> Ive tried reinstalling alsa, and pulseaudio
<uberdub> yeah I migrated from slackware, because slack didnt seem to like my gpu
<uberdub> straight to 11.04
<SIR_Taco> uberdub: do you have a soundcard on your motherboard and use a different sound card  in a pci slot?
<uberdub> no, its a netbook. HP mini 311 100nr, with some aftermarket network hardware
<uberdub> nvidia ion
<SIR_Taco> ok
<uberdub> custom bios
<uberdub> Ive ran across some bug reports on launchpad with audio, and my hardware
<uberdub> but it was working fine
<uberdub> in 11.04
<SIR_Taco> if you click the "K" menu -> Computer -> System Settings -> Multimedia -> Phonon.... does your output show there?
<uberdub> yes internal audio digital stereo(hdmi)
<uberdub> some other greyed out too
<SIR_Taco> uberdub: you have an HDMI cable going to your speakers?
<uberdub> no internal speakers in the netbook
<uberdub> headphones dont work either
<uberdub> I can hear them connect like white noise or something when I plug them into the headphone jack though fwiw
<SIR_Taco> is there one along the lines of "Internal Audio Analog?"
<uberdub> yeah
<uberdub> its grayed out
<SIR_Taco> the only un-grayed out option you have it hdmi?
<uberdub> yes SIR
<uberdub> :)
<SIR_Taco> how about opening konsole and typing "alsamixer"? does it show the analog one?
<SIR_Taco> might have to hit "F6"  and select the sound card.... just want to make sure they're not all muted
<uberdub> Card: HDA NVidia       Chip: Nvidia MCP79/7A HDMI
<SIR_Taco> I say "sound card", but really it's the output... a sound card can have many outputs
<uberdub> nothing is muted
<uberdub> yeah shows as HDA nvidia
<SIR_Taco> hitting F6 gives you options, or no?
<uberdub> options are default, or hda nvidia
<SIR_Taco> ok... and all the options are not muted?
<uberdub> correct
<uberdub> Ive checked that a few times
<SIR_Taco> uberdub: ok, I have to assume that you know little or nothing when it comes to Linux :)
<uberdub> no worries, I appreciate the help
<SIR_Taco> uberdub: what about righ-clicking the volume icon in your system tray and selecting "Select Master Channel"? Do you have more than one option?
<uberdub> nope same
<SIR_Taco> ok... back in the System Settings -> Multimedia ->Phonon... what's listed when you click the "Backend" tab?
<uberdub> gstreamer
<SIR_Taco> uberdub: ok, it's definitely a hardware/driver problem as far as I'm concerned....
<uberdub> ok....any fix or workaround?
<SIR_Taco> well that's the big question I guess
<SIR_Taco> have you updated lately?
<uberdub> not since tha last one afaik
<uberdub> Ive tried reinstalling the modules
<uberdub> using synaptic
<SIR_Taco> uberdub: you shouldn't have to use insmod/modprobe etc.
<SIR_Taco> ah ok
<uberdub> nah didnt use modprobe
<uberdub> ahh the luxuries of *ubuntu
<uberdub> :)
<SIR_Taco> uberdub: lol... yes... :P
<uberdub> this ones got me stumped though
<SIR_Taco> uberdub: have you done an "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" in a terminal lately?
<uberdub> yeah
<uberdub> couple times
<SIR_Taco> uberdub: it has me stumped too...
<uberdub> its been broke for over a week now
<uberdub> maybe a bug
<SIR_Taco> did the kernel version change perhaps when the problem came about?
<uberdub> dont think so
<uberdub> Ive been thinking about upgrading to a newer kernel
<SIR_Taco> uberdub: do you use Grub?
<uberdub> uh yes, but its all automated
<uberdub> i dont dual boot
<uberdub> pure linux
<SIR_Taco> ah ok
<uberdub> I use nothing else
<SIR_Taco> but you should be able to hold the "shift" key, to get a grub menu, yes?
<uberdub> yeah
<uberdub> I can get to a prompt too
<SIR_Taco> would it still list old kernels?
<uberdub> uh...I think so
<SIR_Taco> it should
<SIR_Taco> Haave you tried the old kernel(s) to see if the sound still works?
<uberdub> hmm last time it gave me recovery options, but i dont think it gave me a different kernel
<uberdub> I did filesystem check, and all that everything clean
<SIR_Taco> it should give you atleast 2 options... unless it was changed
<uberdub> no bad packages
<uberdub> yeah
<SIR_Taco> I really think it's a bad kernel driver
<uberdub> uberdub@TerrapinStation:~/Documents$ uname -a
<uberdub> Linux TerrapinStation 2.6.38-8-generic #42-Ubuntu SMP Mon Apr 11 03:31:50 UTC 2011 i686 i686 i386 GNU/Linux
<uberdub> hmmmm, sounds feasible
<uberdub> how to confirm?
<SIR_Taco> uberdub: 3.0-1-generic #2-Ubuntu SMP Wed Jun 15 20:28:47 UTC 2011 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<uberdub> you running 3.0?
<uberdub> stable?
<SIR_Taco> if you can hold "shift" on boot, and select and old(er) kernel, to see if it works, then you know that 2.6.38-8 isn't working for you
<uberdub> ok
<SIR_Taco> uberdub: it's stable for me.... doesn't mean it's stable for everyone
<uberdub> right
<uberdub> this may or may not pertain to me: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-driver/+bug/788817
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 788817 in alsa-driver (Ubuntu) "[Aspire R3610, Nvidia MCP79/7A HDMI, Digital Out, HDMI] No sound at all" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<SIR_Taco> uberdub:  Yes, but I can see that being passed off to a regression in the kernel...
<uberdub> ahhh
<uberdub> Im gonna check grub, on next restart
<uberdub> I remember it had a few options
<SIR_Taco> uberdub: with your symptoms, I would say it's a hardware regression
<uberdub> hmmm, Im not exactly sure what you mean by hardware regression
<SIR_Taco> driver regression is probably more like it... the hardware worked, now it doesn't.... and doesn't even show up as hardware.... driver problem
<uberdub> ahhh
<uberdub> hmmm
<uberdub> would running a different kernel fix it you think?
<uberdub> damn driver compatibility, and linux
<uberdub> bah
<SIR_Taco> uberdub: it could, which is why I was suggesting holding your shift key and selecting an older kernel to see if it solved the problem
<uberdub> just when I thought I had it all sorted
<uberdub> ok will do
<SIR_Taco> life without tests would just be blah :)
<uberdub> I got kids running around the living room right now, thats a little more attention than I can give atm
<uberdub> Im gonne reboot here in a few
<SIR_Taco> uberdub: not a problem, whenever you can
<SIR_Taco> I'm not going to sit here an ask:"Have you rebooted yet? Have you rebooted yet? Have you rebooted yet? Have you rebooted yet?" like a car trip :P
<uberdub> lol
<uberdub> ok, gonna reboot now
<SIR_Taco> haha ok
<SIR_Taco> have you rebooted yet?
<uberdub> the chaos has subsided
<SIR_Taco> lol
<uberdub> lol
<szal> SIR_Taco: Natty didn't get any kernel updates yet, to my knowledge
<uberdub> yeah, I didnt think so, but not 100%
<szal> or at least I haven't seen any yet the 4 weeks I'm on Natty now
<SIR_Taco> szal: well then what would cause an audio driver going AWOL?
<szal> SIR_Taco: no friggin' idea..  but nVidia sound modules seem to be somewhat problematic anyway; I've had an issue w/ one 2 years ago in Arch Linux when, after a kernel update (in that case it was one) the device wouldn't even be recognized any more
<szal> and I couldn't even make it reappear by rolling back the kernel
<uberdub> yeah it recognizes it
<SIR_Taco> szal: odd, but it's worth a shot
<SIR_Taco> uberdub: it works?
<uberdub> no, but the device does show up
<uberdub> was waiting to see szal's responses before I reboot
<SIR_Taco> uberdub: ok, now if you play with the settings a bit, it should give you sound
<uberdub> one minute rebooting for sure now
<SIR_Taco> so it works without changing kernels? lol
<szal> uberdub: only suggestion I can give you is pay a visit to #alsa
<uberdub> no
<uberdub> the device is recognized in system settings, but I dont get sound
<uberdub> going to reboot now, and try the grub thing
<uberdub> bbiaf
<SIR_Taco> uberdub: ok
<SIR_Taco> have no fear Linkmaster is here :)
<Linkmaster> :D
<Linkmaster> My internet went out, like its prone to do
<SIR_Taco> well you missed lots of fun
<SIR_Taco>  Linkmaster: There was a clown, and a bouncy castle.... man... you missed out :)
<Linkmaster> Hmm, darn
 * Linkmaster starts his fires
<Linkmaster> maybe they'll be back :D
<SIR_Taco> haha
<SIR_Taco> the bouncy castle was fun.... lol
<uberdub> SIR_Taco: only options were a recovery mode, and a couple mem tests
<SIR_Taco> uberdub: argh
<SIR_Taco> uberdub: are there any new (un-grayed out) devices in Multimedia option?
<uberdub> SIR_Taco: nope
<uberdub> I seem to remember when there were more options in phonon though
<SIR_Taco> options are confusing.... ;)
<uberdub> they werent all grayed at one point
<uberdub> in system settings
<uberdub> was more than one iirc
<uberdub> when I first installed
<SIR_Taco> uberdub: do you still have "Xine" in your "Backend" tab list?
<uberdub> nope just GStreamer
<SIR_Taco> anyone that's around that would like to put their 2-cents in on this problem?
<SIR_Taco> (if you're Canadian it's about 2.1 cents...)
<SIR_Taco> I really don't want you to install all the Xine plugins, on a maybe.... was hoping someone had a similiar experience
<uberdub> xine plugins, are avaailable through like synaptic right?
<uberdub> in the reps?
<SIR_Taco> yes
<uberdub> cool
<uberdub> havent used it since like slack 10
<SIR_Taco> you can give it a shot I guess
<uberdub> yeah wont hurt....hopefully
<uberdub> lol
<SIR_Taco> uberdub: I started with Slackware.... I'm too lazy to go back now :P
<uberdub> yeah, I hear ya
<uberdub> compiling from source gets daunting
<uberdub> deb packages are pretty convenient
<uberdub> and have become pretty much a standard
<SIR_Taco> can't remember what version I started on... somewhere aroun '99.... had to selected packages via ncurses when installing... fun fun fun :)
<uberdub> slack packages arent any where near as popular
<uberdub> lol, yeah its much easier to install now
<uberdub> Pat is just so stubborn about not using the latest stuff
<uberdub> newer hardware like my ion gpu didnt talk well
<uberdub> thats the thing with slack
<uberdub> its hella stable, but needs lots of tweaking to get it right on your machine, I dont want to have to write custom scripts just to use the basic fuinctions of my hardware
<SIR_Taco> uberdub: I remember having nightmares about getting the latest QT lol
<uberdub> yeah its great for servers, but really not so ideal in an end user situation like laptops
<SIR_Taco> very true
<SIR_Taco> great starter Linux distro.... being thrown into the fire :)
<knob> uberdub: You talking about kubuntu?
<uberdub> no slackware
<uberdub> I always recommend slack to newbies actually
<LINKSWORD2> Greetings, all. :D
<SIR_Taco> LINKSWORD2: I thought the peers got you?
<LINKSWORD2> lol
<LINKSWORD2> Yeah, but I bite back, man. :D
<uberdub> it teaches true linux, and what you learn from slack, you can carry over to any distro
<uberdub> given its very unix likeness
<uberdub> I like slack, but *ubuntu is really smooth,
<uberdub> slack gets daunting
<SIR_Taco> uberdub: I agree... but I don't want to go through it again :)
<valorie> btw, phonon-xine is deprecated
<uberdub> yeah, I would for a backend situation
<uberdub> its more stable, than any other distro Ive used
<valorie> phonon-gstreamer and phonon-vlc are both great
<uberdub> valorie: should I try those you think?
<SIR_Taco> valorie: yes I know.... but I was hoping it would fix the problem until it's fixed in gstreamer
<LINKSWORD2> #kubuntu-offtopic
<valorie> what problem are you having with gst?
<SIR_Taco> LINKSWORD2: don't start with that
<uberdub> valorie: Im having a sound issue. gstreamer is all that shows up in "backend"
<valorie> well, install phonon-backend-vlc
<valorie> xine really isn't a solution
<LINKSWORD2> SIR_Taco: I've got something to share with you, in the off-topic chat.
<LINKSWORD2> :D
<valorie> a year or two ago, the situation was entirely different
<SIR_Taco> LINKSWORD2: can I wear what I'm wearing? lol
<LINKSWORD2> lol
<LINKSWORD2> Yes
<uberdub> ok, installed phonon-backend-vlc
<uberdub> made it preferred
<uberdub> still no sound
<SIR_Taco> uberdub: I really, really, really think it's a kernel driver problem
<layan> madre mia tan tarde y conectados
<SevenSegmentAMMO> uberdub: sure all your levels are turned up in alsamixer?
<layan> haber cuando sacar la actualizacion para KWIN, la de Kwin OpenGL ES
<uberdub> Ill check again
<layan> O.O
<uberdub> yeah theyre up
<layan> Integrar "Oxygen-Transparent" in Kubuntu package!!!!!!!!!!!!1
<SevenSegmentAMMO> any sound through headphones?
<layan> in the repos
<uberdub> nope
<layan> pleaseee
<layan> xd
<layan> xD
<FloodBotK1> layan: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<layan> i dont use flood!
<SevenSegmentAMMO> uberdub: create a new user and log in.. see if it's a corrupted preference setting
<uberdub> ok
<uberdub> added new user, gonna see if I can log in under it
<SevenSegmentAMMO> alright
<uberdub> SevenSegmentAMMO: it works fine under a different user
<uberdub> now were getting somewhere
<uberdub> hmmmm
<uberdub> that means its a configuration issue
<SevenSegmentAMMO> alright.. that means we need to delete a .directory in your /home folder
<uberdub> hmmm
<uberdub> which one?
<SevenSegmentAMMO> not exactally sure which one
<SevenSegmentAMMO> ha
<uberdub> lol
<uberdub> me either
<SevenSegmentAMMO> pause
<SevenSegmentAMMO> maybe .pulse
<SevenSegmentAMMO> copy it to your desktop.. i wouldn't delete it
<SevenSegmentAMMO> not copy.. move
<uberdub> ok
<SevenSegmentAMMO> sudo mv /home/user/.pulse /home/user/Desktop/.pulse
<uberdub> sweet thanks
<SevenSegmentAMMO> hummm... may need a -R option try without
<uberdub> mv: cannot stat `/home/user/.pulse': No such file or directory
<SevenSegmentAMMO> alright.. try this.  in a terminal type ls /home/user/. and hit the tab key after the .  take a screen shot and post it for me to have a look at
<SevenSegmentAMMO> ohh.. nevermind IC
<SevenSegmentAMMO> replace user with your username
<SevenSegmentAMMO> and log back in under the user with no sound
<uberdub> ok
<uberdub> gotcha
<uberdub> der
<uberdub> I shoulda known that
<uberdub> thats what I get for mindlessly copy and pasting
<SevenSegmentAMMO> happens to the best of us
<uberdub> I dont show .pulseaudio in the desktop directory tho
<SevenSegmentAMMO> nope.. just .pulse and it will be in your /home/user folder
<SevenSegmentAMMO> we need to remove the .pulse folder from it's current location, but don't delete it.. that may not be what's causing the problems
<uberdub> I dont see it in /home/uberdub either
<SevenSegmentAMMO> alright, post a screen shot of all the .folders in your /home/uberdub folder.. in a terminal if you type ls /home/uberdub/. and hit the tab key after the . it should show you all the .folders
<SevenSegmentAMMO> take a screen shot and i'll try to pick all the ones sound related
<SevenSegmentAMMO> TRY*
<uberdub> one sec
<SevenSegmentAMMO> not that i really know, but i'd say since a new user sound works good it's narrowed down to your /home/uberdub/.folders
<uberdub> ok
<uberdub> I see a bunch of stuff in there that I need to remove apps ive gotten rid of, and arent using
<SevenSegmentAMMO> also try this... aplay -Dplughw:0 /usr/share/sounds/alsa/test.wav and replace test.wav with a file that exists
<uberdub> how you want me to get this screenshot to you?
<uberdub> SevenSegmentAMMO: http://i371.photobucket.com/albums/oo152/tone3721/snapshot4.png
<SevenSegmentAMMO> try moving the .mplayer uberdub
<SevenSegmentAMMO> also did you try that aplay -Dplughw:0 /usr/share/sounds/alsa/test.wav command?
<SevenSegmentAMMO> i would try that first uberdub
<uberdub> doing that now
<uberdub> ok test worked
<SevenSegmentAMMO> alright.. then sounds like a problem with the player that your using
<uberdub> hmmm
<SevenSegmentAMMO> aplay is for alsaplayer.. so if aplay works your sound system is working
<uberdub> all of them?
<uberdub> weird
<SevenSegmentAMMO> humm
<SevenSegmentAMMO> what all have you tried?
<uberdub> flashplayer doesnt play sound, and neither does vlc
<uberdub> thats all I really use
<SevenSegmentAMMO> try moving the .maplyer folder.. and try again, may need a log out/restart to recreate the folder
<SevenSegmentAMMO> uberdub: do you have alsa set as your preference for audio output in the settings of vlc
<uberdub> one sec trying another media player
<uberdub> well fvck me
<uberdub> working in dragon player
<uberdub> trying the vlc thing now
<uberdub> it was set to default
<SevenSegmentAMMO> try installing vlc-plugin-pulse
<uberdub> ok
<uberdub> its working
<uberdub> you think I should still install plugin-pulse?
<SevenSegmentAMMO> nope
<uberdub> testing flahplayer in firefox now
<uberdub> ok
<uberdub> yep all is working now
<SevenSegmentAMMO> awesome
<uberdub> man, thanks a bunch man
<SevenSegmentAMMO> sure thing
<uberdub> if you were local, Id buy you a beer, or pizza or something
<uberdub> lol
<uberdub> really appreciate it
<uberdub> been racking my brain on that one for over a week
<SevenSegmentAMMO> you can paypal to loaded.check@gmail.com, but it's not necessary
<uberdub> SevenSegmentAMMO: waiting on a deposit, and I can send a few bucks your way
<uberdub> it will come from nix.steven@gmail.com
<SevenSegmentAMMO> that's awesome, thanks!
<uberdub> no problem, thanks for taking the time to sort that crap out
<uberdub> I was stumped
<uberdub> it was just a vlc setting...man
<Goliath> which is better scanner utility, xsane or gnomescan (or other) ?
<sorush20> hi
<sorush20> just wanted to know how to disable the spiral desktop ? My windows resize themselves and arrange themselves I don't want that..
<valorie> sorush20: that is in systemsettings
<valorie> window behavior in systemsettings
<sorush20> I want to completely disable kwin transparency and special effects. .I comes on eveytime I start the computer.. how do I do this?
<yofel> sorush20: system settings -> desktop effects
<yofel> there's a checkbox
<sorush20> yofel: I can't access the checkbox, its grayed out.. no even with sudo
<sorush20> yofel: I get the message desktop effects are not available onthis machine due to following issue, but then there is not reason written..
<yofel> sorush20: then they're not enabled
<sorush20> yofel: But I still see transparency and also when I click on suspend then it stops.. I think they are not fully enabled as my graphics card is not fully suppported
<yofel> no idea, as long as they're enabled the "Enable Desktop Effects" checkbox should be enabled. If they don't work it should already disable them
<skeith> hi
<skeith> i have problem with amarok
<skeith> it crash after install libwebkitgtk-1.0
<skeith> libwebgtk-1.0 is installed with gimp so i can't have amarok and gimp both
<valorie> libwebkit?
<valorie> err, libwebgtk ?
<valorie> that would have nothing to do with amarok
<valorie> if gimp is crashing, I think it's oxygen-gtk that needs to be removed
<valorie> skeith: start amarok from the console
<valorie> amarok --debug --nofork
<valorie> and watch the output
<skeith> ok
<sevenseas> good morning folks
<skeith> i forget that amarok start ok but it crash after i try to litsten a internet radio
<valorie> I knew it had nothing to do with gimp
<valorie> what does the crash say, in a pastebin please?
<valorie> this would be better in #amarok, by the way
<valorie> oops, #amarok
<skeith> http://pastebin.com/RpjNqfcW
<skeith> when i unistall libwebgtk it's ok
<valorie> wow
<valorie> I see it there, which is stunning
<valorie> so the crash-handler didn't come up?
<valorie> [KCrash Handler]
<valorie> #7  0x9a1fe0fa in JSCheckScriptSyntax () from /usr/lib/libwebkitgtk-1.0.so.0
<skeith> crash handler come up
<skeith> i've copied info from there
<valorie> ok, please file a bug then
<valorie> using Dr. K.
<valorie> add the info about libwebgtk
<valorie> that's just so weird
<skeith> i know
<esmirlin> chicos qué dependencias necesito instalar para poder instalar este tema¿? http://pastebin.com/TknT9Yz7
<valorie> !es | esmirlin
<ubottu> esmirlin: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<valorie> I'm heading to bed, since it's 3am
<sevenseas> good night
<valorie> thanks for filing the bug, skeith
<skeith> thakns for help
<valorie> niters sevenseas - cool nick, by the way
<esmirlin> valorie: sorry i was wrong... i meant, what do i have to install before starting to install this? http://pastebin.com/TknT9Yz7
<sevenseas> ty :)
<skeith> and good night :D
<valorie> esmirlin: why are you compiling it, rather than just installing the package?
<valorie> I would do: sudo apt-get install oxygen-gtk
<esmirlin> valorie: cause i'm using ubuntu gnome 10.04, i'm not sure if i can install it in there this way :S
<valorie> no reason you shouldn't
<valorie> oh, unless it wasn't available then?
<valorie> I suggest asking one of the devel channels
<valorie> I build stuff, but have never run into the error message you are getting
<rory_> MOTD
<wawa> hi
<wawa> ene boute poule?
<Oer> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<BluesKaj> Hiyas
<smose> hey folks
<smose> anyone has a solution for fixing X?
<smose> it won't start even in failsafe
<smose> it also crashes entire machine on normal boot
<BluesKaj> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<BluesKaj> smose,^
<smose> hmm.. i have no browser, but i'm guessing i have to put that in grub?
<BluesKaj> smose, in  /etc/default/grub , reset the line: GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash", to :GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="nomodeset"
<BluesKaj> smose,  or GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash nomodeset"
<BATi> smose: and don't forget to run update-grub
<BluesKaj> smose, actually the latter is best , then sudo update-grub
<smose> so, nomodeset after splash and then update? =)
<BluesKaj> smose, yes then update-grub
<smose> and this is safe to do?
<smose> i mean i can't brick my machine if this wont work?
<Oer> it is bricked now, isn it ?
<BluesKaj> smose, https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub2/+question/117977
<Oer> yes, nomodeset has cured before
<BluesKaj> oh forgot no browser
<BluesKaj> smose, irssi ?
<smose> BluesKaj: yes =)
<smose> Oer: this works in netroot mode
<BluesKaj> what's the text browser ?
<smose> no worries i got a laptop now
<BluesKaj> lynx
<smose> yea lynx
<BluesKaj> try that for posted urls
<smose> hooray!
<smose> x started =)
<smose> BluesKaj: i got second computer and i could open those links
<BluesKaj> ok
<BluesKaj> I've fixed boot problems, X and graphics drivers on irssi a few times , very handy :)
<smose> yea irssi is good =)
<smose> now there's another problem :D
<smose> all i can see i my bg-image
<smose> and screen flashes, when i press button
<smose> *yakuake-button
<smose> actually k-button is clickable. just invisible
<BluesKaj> smose, button ?
<sevenseas> does someone use quassel irc here?
<genii-around> Yup
<James147> sevenseas: quite a few people do ^^
<sevenseas> is it posible 2 make quassel transparant? and btw i have a bug, sometimes the text gets something that looks like a shadow that goes thru other text, when i hover over with my mouse its gone so not a big deal
<James147> sevenseas: Kwin can make any window semi transparent ^^
<yofel> every window has an opacity setting, you can use that to make the whole window transparent
<James147> ^^ though I do not think quassel has an option for it
<sevenseas> not in the costumise theme file?
<sevenseas> qss file
<mu3en> hello. on a similar topic, is there a way to force all windows to be "not floating" so that tiling happens by default?
<smose> BluesKaj: yea, konsole button
<smose> kde is still somehow broken
<smose> or at least desktop effects
<smose> and system settings crashes
<James147> mu3en: System settings > window behaviour > window behaviour > advanced > check "Enable tiling"
<smose> i'll try failsafe now
<James147> sevenseas: there are some windowing themes that can make windows transparent
<James147> sevenseas: so it is possible though I havent really looked at them
<BluesKaj> smose, check you kmenu > apps>system>additional drivers , recommended driver
<mu3en> James147, i do have that checked, and have tried with colums/spiral setting, and with various window placement (maximized, centered). with any of those all windows are still by default "floating"
<mu3en> so i need to uncheck "floating" (or press meta-f which has the same effect) but of course i have to do that for each window since they all need to be "non floating" for the tiling to occur.
<suad> can someone explain to me how to remove pppoe connection and put it to auto eth ?
<James147> mu3en: hmm, thought it defaulted them to tile with that :s havent used that option in a while though
<mu3en> James147, agree that would be the expected behaviour once 'tiling' is checked...
<smose> BluesKaj: there's no such menu in this one =)
<smose> BluesKaj: but it works now, reboot seemed to fix it
<James147> mu3en: not at my kde desktop atm so I cannot really test it ^^ but what kde version are you running?
<smose> thanks for help =)
<mu3en> James147 4.6.4 on natty
<mu3en> i have the same on two different machines (32 and 64bit). maybe i should try create a new user, engage tiling, and see if it works with that.
<James147> mu3en: worth a try
<mu3en> okay. back in five.
<kristoff> hi !  is it possible to hide (or delete) the icon "hibernate" in the "quit" part of kickoff ?
<James147> kristoff: try http://jhansonxi.blogspot.com/2008/01/disabling-hibernate-and-suspend-buttons.html
<kristoff> thanks
<suad> can someone explain to me how to remove pppoe connection and put it to auto eth ?
<kristoff> it was not that but thanks anyway
<mu3en> James147, yup! seems to work by default. wonder if there's an easy way to make that happen without completely rebuilding my home folder (akonadi stuff etc could be a little troublesome ish...
<James147> mu3en: try resetting just kwin (~/.kde/share/config/kwinrc) thats most likly the problem config
<mu3en> James147, great, i guess ic an just overwrite mine with the default created for the new user?
<Tm_T> mu3en: you can (re)move it and new will be created
<mu3en> okay, nice.
<Linkmaster> Whats the best way to change an externel storage's media name? Mine currently shows up as a bunch of numbers and letters, and I'd like to change it to something more easily read
<James147> Linkmaster: what file system does it have?
<Linkmaster> Uhm..thats a good question
<Linkmaster> let me find out real fast
<xskydevilx> Does Wubi installer, when ran, automatically decide which version of Kubuntu to download (32 bit and 64 bit I mean)?
<genii-around> xskydevilx: I believe it does, yes, unless you specify the architecture with a switch like --32bit
<Linkmaster> James147: HPFS/NTFS
<James147> Linkmaster: Try changing the label for the partition http://tuxecute.blogspot.com/2008/09/change-your-ntfs-windows-drive-label.html
<mu3en> James147, Tm_T, deleting kwinrc indeed turned off the tiling, but when reenabled, all the windows are still floating by default though. so i guess the setting is somewhere else. maybe i just need to rebuild the home folder from scratch.
<mu3en> that floating setting seems to be a little shady in general.
<James147> mu3en: just to make sure: you are testing by opening new windows... I wouldnt expect the old ones to switch to tiling necessorly
<mu3en> James147, i had logged out and deleted the files from tty, then logged in again. any windows seem to come up floating.
<mu3en> enabling/disabling the tiling option doesn't necesarily seem to affect that status in real time or for new windows.
<James147> mu3en: just had to check :)
<mu3en> of course, otherwise it could be anything!
<mu3en> i'm asking at #kde if anyone knows where that specific parameter is actually set
<mu3en> i still have an irrational fear of having to rebuild my home folder from scratch.
<James147> You shouldn't need to rebuild every thing...  at most rename .kde and then copy files/folder back over the new ones until it breaks again.
<mu3en> something like mv ~.kde ~/.kde.old | mv /home/test/.kde ~/.kde and then go from there? nothing funky in .kde that's linked to UID i guess.
<mu3en> there's a slash missing there, i realize...
<GillesMM> Hi I generate my onw kubuntu CD live but I don't have install Icon idea ?
<BluesKaj> GillesMM, are you at the kubuntu desktop ?
<GillesMM> yes
<GillesMM> I have generated the live cd with https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomizationFromScratch
<GillesMM> I have used the kubuntu-desktop package
<GillesMM> but it doesn't include installation program ...
<GillesMM> perhaps te ubiquity package
<BluesKaj> GillesMM, why didn't you just burn a regular kubuntu live cd
<GillesMM> BluesKaj:  because I add some more program to make a digital station
<mu3en> having looked more closely, best to try and get a specific answer on that float setting, just too many variables otherwise.
<BluesKaj> ok GillesMM , sorry I have no idea , or experience with custom live cds
<yofel> GillesMM: right, the installer is ubiquity, and it's not in kubuntu-desktop since it doesn't belong on installed systems
<BluesKaj> yofel, but it's alive cd , why isn't default if ppl use the cd to install the OS
<BluesKaj> ?
<yofel> wait, the kubuntu-desktop package isn't what creates the CDs
<yofel> there are seed files for that
<yofel> though I can't remember right now where they are
<BluesKaj> makes no sense that ubuniquity isn't default
<BluesKaj> err ubiquity
<mu3en> nice
<yofel> ah, lp:~kubuntu-dev/ubuntu-seeds/kubuntu.oneiric
<yofel> you'll notice that the live seed includes ubiquity
<BluesKaj> apt-get install ubiquity-frontend-kde , that's the command while building the image I guess
<yofel> could be, I don't know the specifics
<BluesKaj> it's from the the tutorial GillesMM posted
<yofel> sounds right then
<yofel> GillesMM: ^
<PythonSnake> HI everyone
<PythonSnake> I get Segmentation fault when opening rekonq or Chomium
<PythonSnake> Hi everyone
<PythonSnake> I get Segmentation fault when opening rekonq or Chomium
<PythonSnake> anyone know how to fix ?
<yofel> Fixing crashes usually means filing a bug and getting it fixed by someone. But first things first..
<yofel> when rekonq crashes you should be getting a crash notification from KDE
<yofel> go to the Developer Information Tab, click on the install debug symbols button and then on refresh.
<yofel> That should get you ca Stacktrace of the crash, without that we can only guess what happens
<yofel> s/ca/a/
<PythonSnake> yofel: ok
<PythonSnake> no debug packages has been found for files listed, yofel
<yofel> hm, is there any trace in the window so far?
<PythonSnake> ?
<PythonSnake> No debug packages could be found for the files listed below. Do you want to continue anyway?
<yofel> well, for which files? For now continue
<yofel> The trace will probably be incomplete, but maybe the part we need is there
<PythonSnake> libdl.so.2 libkdeui.so.5 ld.linux.so.2 libflashplayer.so
<yofel> libdl.so.2 is 'libc6-dbg' I think, libkdeui.so.5 is 'kdelibs5-dbg', no idea about ld.linux.so.2, flash has no debugging symbols
<thinhhoang> hi, i'm using KDE 4.6.4, after upgrading mesa 7.10.2-ubuntu2, the 'blur' effect is too slow that it automatically suspends. can anyone help me?
<PythonSnake> thinhhoang: Chao ban ?
<PythonSnake> :)
<thinhhoang> chao ban ^^
<PythonSnake> :o
<PythonSnake> !vn | thinhhoang
<ubottu> thinhhoang: Để được trợ giúp về Ubuntu bằng ngôn ngữ Việt, xin vui lòng /join #ubuntu-vn. Rất vui lòng được giúp đỡ
<PythonSnake> ;)
<PythonSnake> thinhhoang: try to disable it
<PythonSnake> yofel: packages are taking long time to install..
<yofel> thinhhoang: if you're having an intel card then that's known, I don't know the solution though (If there is one) :/
<Peace-> yofel: ?
<thinhhoang> yofel: yeah, I'm using GMA 900.
<yofel> PythonSnake: they're pretty large, so that's no surprise
<PythonSnake> yofel: how to remove them later ?
<yofel> well, they should end with -dbg or -dbgsym, so remove any packages called like that
<Peace-> thinhhoang: wha't hte problem with intel carD?
<yofel> Peace-: <thinhhoang> hi, i'm using KDE 4.6.4, after upgrading mesa 7.10.2-ubuntu2, the 'blur' effect is too slow that it automatically suspends. can anyone help me?
<PythonSnake> ok
<Peace-> well
<thinhhoang> yofel: i still don't know why it works fine on 7.9
<Peace-> thinhhoang: have you tried with ultra unstable ppa for video drivers?
<yofel> but right, disabling blur will help. Or switch to XRender, blur won't work there either though
<Peace-> thinhhoang: i mean there is the latest stuff for video cards..
<Peace-> so i could fix your problem or...
<yofel> upgrading mesa might help too, although I don't usually recommend edgers...
<Peace-> your X server could not start :D
<thinhhoang> Peace-:i've tried upgrading my driver, even the unstable one.
<thinhhoang> but that didn't work.
<thinhhoang> everything is the same.
<Peace-> well customizing xorg.conf ?
<Peace-> unluckly you need a good driver
<thinhhoang> Peace-:well, i've never tried that.
<Peace-> if you have not :)
<thinhhoang> Peace-:indeed. I've used Kubuntu for 2 years, but still i don't know much how to play with it.
<Peace-> thinhhoang: well xorg.conf is automatically generated now
<Peace-> but you can still create your own
<thinhhoang> ok, but how?
<thinhhoang> Peace: i've tried to locate the xorg.conf
<thinhhoang> but it can't be found anywhere.
<yofel> it's not there by default, but overrides the default if existing
<Peace-> of course you can't locate
<yofel> just create it
<Peace-> there is not
<Peace-> x
<thinhhoang> then how exactly could I do that?
<yofel> it's at /etc/X11/xorg.conf - though I personally have almost no experience in writing one
<Peace-> mm
<Peace-> i have my old one
<Peace-> when the wacom was a mess :)
<PythonSnake> How can I format this partition for reinstalling kubuntu ?
<Peace-> PythonSnake: partitionmanager
<Peace-> type on konsole
<Peace-> thinhhoang: this is my old one
<Peace-> thinhhoang: but it's a start http://nowardev.wordpress.com/about/personalstuff/
<Peace-> thinhhoang: you need to customize it
<thinhhoang> Peace-: thanks
<Peace-> and remove wacom stuff that you have not
<tsimpson> PythonSnake: you can partition in the installer, no need to do it before hand
<Peace-> thinhhoang: what's your card?
<thinhhoang> Peace-: An Intel GMA 900
<PythonSnake> tsimpson: I clicked on remove but files still here
<PythonSnake> :(
<thinhhoang> a very old one.
<genii-around> If you exit X to console, you can make one with: X -configure       it puts an xorg.conf in the current working directory
<tsimpson> PythonSnake: if you have any partitions mounted on the disk, it must be done from a live environment (eg LiveCD)
<genii-around> bleh, exit to console rather :)
<PythonSnake> tsimpson: I did that
<PythonSnake> tsimpson: just want to format partitions not remove them
<PythonSnake> :|
<thinhhoang> Peace-: I think my driver is the one cause the problem.
<tsimpson> PythonSnake: there should be an option for that in the installer too
<tsimpson> !format | PythonSnake, or see this
<ubottu> PythonSnake, or see this: For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted, !QtParted (!Kubuntu 8.10 and lower) or !PartitionManager (!Kubuntu 9.04 and up) - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<Peace-> thinhhoang: you need to test
<Peace-> thinhhoang: i will create my own xorg.conf
<thinhhoang> Peace-: ok
<Peace-> thinhhoang: then if doens't work remove the xorg.conf and reboot
<Peace-> thinhhoang: https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=35790  for example
<thinhhoang> Peace-: before I updated my 10.10 to 11.04, everything was fine.
<Peace-> thinhhoang: intel 900 gma xorg.conf on google should help you
<Peace-> thinhhoang: mm
<Peace-> thinhhoang: so it's the driver
<Peace-> for sure
<thinhhoang> Peace-:huh?
<Peace-> but maybe enabling something on xorg.conf you could
<Peace-> fix
<Peace-> you can't know if you don't try
<Peace-> it's not so easy to get
<Peace-> :)
<Peace-> i have 945gma
<Peace-> and .. i have not effects :D
<Peace-> i have tested some kernels too
<Peace-> but i have no time for this stuff :D
<thinhhoang> yeah, probably the driver developers has forgotten our Intel cards.
<tsimpson> my 945GM/GMS works perfectly :)
<Peace-> tsimpson: mmm here no :D
<yofel> I've got a 945GME, if you use xrender for rendering blur and a few other effects get disabled, but the rest will work
<Peace-> tsimpson: i have something messed
<Peace-> dunno :D
<yofel> well, not you alone
<Peace-> well i am a skydiver i have no time for pc right now  :D
<yofel> ^^
<tsimpson> Peace-: I removed my xorg.conf and it all just worked, though i did have to create one for dual-monitors (which does end up disabling effects)
<thinhhoang> oxygen itself is cool
<Peace-> tsimpson: :P i do this http://www.youtube.com/user/facebooknwd#p/u/3/rbjuANh4q5c
<Peace-> tsimpson: actually that guy is me
<thinhhoang> :)
<thinhhoang> so what to do with the xorg?
<thinhhoang> i have no exprerience with the X Window System.
<Peace-> thinhhoang:  copy and paste the one you can see in that forum
<Peace-> thinhhoang: try log out
<Peace-> thinhhoang: the there is a butto to restart X
<Peace-> there are 2
<Peace-> one of them near password and user name
<Peace-> i don't remember which should be
<Peace-> anyway if doesn't work you need to remove
<Peace-> when yoiu have removed it ==> type on konsole startx
<dinesh_> hello i have installed docky in kubuntu 11.4.. early it was working well... some message has come like this ..Docky requires compositing to work properly. Certain options are disabled and themes/animations will look incorrect.  and started showing diffferntly please advise how to correct it
<Peace-> and again and again
<Peace-> untill you fix it :D
<thinhhoang> ok, i'll give it a try right now
<thinhhoang> see if it works.
<Peace-> dinesh_: i would use cairo dock
<Peace-> dinesh_: that can be loaded without 3d effects
<dinesh_> both i have tested ..
<dinesh_> same its showing with black back ground
<Peace-> mm go on kde menu
<dinesh_> ok
<Peace-> there is cairo dock without effects
<Peace-> cairo dock no opengl
<Peace-> should work fine
<Peace-> it *
<dinesh_> but there is black back ground
<dinesh_> if possible i can show the screen shot
<Peace-> of course you can
<Peace-> dinesh_: there is a widget called pastebin
<thinhhoang> oh and by the way, when i tried to restart Kwin with the blur effect, it tells me i915_program_error: Exceeded max nr indirect texture lookups (8 out of 4).
<dinesh_> ok
<Peace-> you can drag and drop from ksnapshot
<Peace-> on that widget
<dinesh_> if i do that could you able to see the problem
<ogzy> i am having problems on editing printers.conf file, at my web app i am trying to edit the DeviceURI part with a RPC call via Python scripts but when i restart the cups i still see the un-editied version of printers.conf, what is the reason?, using 11.04 kubuntu
<Peace-> ogzy: guess you have edited the wrong file
<Peace-> xD
<thinhhoang> Peace-: well, the X crashed and I had to reset it.
<thinhhoang> the xorg.conf can't help now.
<Peace-> thinhhoang: so you have at least tried
<thinhhoang> thanks, i think i'll have to wait
 * Peace- doesn't use effects
<thinhhoang> Peace-:oh, and GNOME3 doesn't like GMA 900 either.
<thinhhoang> Peace-: i've never used GNOME3 continuously for 10 minutes.
<thinhhoang> been able
<thinhhoang> my PC freezes every time.
<Peace-> thinhhoang: this is my destkop http://wstaw.org/m/2011/06/30/plasma-desktopag1777.jpg
<thinhhoang> Peace-:nice
<ogzy> Peace-: np printers.conf file is the file i should edit, if i edit it manually eveything is fine, when i edited it via a script and restart the server, somehow the changes are gone
<Peace-> ogzy: mm
<Peace-> ogzy: sorry i dunno
<StefanT> thinhhoang: sounds like your graphics card is overheating
<thinhhoang> StefanT:really?
<thinhhoang> StefanT:overheat?
<StefanT> just a guess, to be honest
<thinhhoang> StefanT: thanks, but the effects still work fine on MESA 7.9
<StefanT> hmm.... ok
<thinhhoang> StefanT: so i think there's something wrong with the MESA.
<thinhhoang> *MESAs
<StefanT> KDE4 with 3D effects works?
<thinhhoang> StefanT: did work, but not anymore since I upgraded to 11.04.
<StefanT> hmm, ok
<yofel> something seems wrong with nattys intel driver and mesa 7.10
<yofel> most effects work, but some like blur are so slow that they're unusable
<thinhhoang> has anyone here tried 7.10.3?
<yofel> hm, let me fetch my netbook
<yofel> that is actually running oneiric
<selvakumaran> hello there., any one can help me out to install Aptana Studio??
<yofel> forget it, blur is still unusable with intel 2.15 and mesa 7.10.3 :(
<thinhhoang> ohhh
<thinhhoang> yofel:what's your card?
<yofel> 945GME, slow card (it's an eeePC), but not *that* slow
<thinhhoang> you mean automatically disable?
<yofel> well, it does automatically disable it. If I disable the functionality checks blur renders at ~0.5 FPS
<thinhhoang> oh
<thinhhoang> thanks soo much everyone
<thinhhoang> guess i will have to live without blur for a long time :)
<nerd> tired
<ogzy> anybody know how to fix the lpadmin -v bad device-uri problem for a new backend at kubuntu?, do you think dpkg-reconfigure cups will see the new backend and i will see it listes at lpinfo -v output?
<BajK> great
<BajK> the kubuntu guys ruined Samba in natty totally
<BajK> and now even Sftp doesnt work anymore
<BajK> great work, folks.
<BajK> begin fixing your stuff (TRANSLATIOSN!!!) before messing up WORKING upstream stuff -.-
<PythonSnake> Hi BajK
<BajK> PythonSnake: ?
<PythonSnake> I have a "Segmentation fault" problem when I try to open rekonq or chromium
<PythonSnake> anyone know how to fix ?
<BajK> oh man i JUST want to copy some files over to my pc-.-
<BajK> even WINDOWS works fine with this
<BajK> but no the canonical guys LOVE beta software
<BajK> and mess it all up
<BajK> why just LEAVE things working? no no we need stupid not working beta software all over the place
<BajK> oh and stuff that works.. well nooo it works, that cant be! we are canonical, we have to change it, re-code it and introduce regressions and bugs, otherwise we would probably satisfy our users which is definitly not in our interest
<valsum> BajK: why don't you have a cup of tea and realx
<valsum> relax*
<BajK> i WILL relax
<BajK> once I have copied my files
<BajK> -.-
<valsum> from where?
<BajK> from my notebook to my pc …
<valsum> use a flash drive?
<BajK> great.
<BajK> that is definitly a great solution
<BajK> thanks for that …
<BajK> I would have done that
<BajK> if it would WORK
<BajK> but that doesnt work either
<valsum> just want you to be able to relax
<BajK> seems they want to push their stupid Ubuntu One cloud stuff :D and so they mess up EVERYTHING that is related to copying files over to another pc
<BajK> to force you to use it
<valsum> bah
<genii-around> BajK: I understand the situation is frustrating for you. But venting in this channel doesn't help anyone.
<BajK> it IS frustrating, especially if they sell you "Improvements" that are actually regressions
<BajK> samba worked fine in 10.10, now they "Improved" the samba share creation dialog (file propperties tab "share") and now it doesnt work anymore
<BajK> Use sftp? "The fingerprint has changed. youre screwed, yay!" . Use sftp from the other pc "remote hjost declined connection". Copy it over to a usb flash drive well nothing happens, the files dont arrive. …
<genii-around> BajK: If you had begun with an actual description of your problem like: I'm getting "remote host declined connection" then someone may have been able to start helping with it, but until the last line or so we only saw your anger, etc.
<BajK> great: zipping all my files and using a simple upload script on my apache here.
<BajK> genii-around: you woudl definitly be angry if a feature that worked fine was "improved" although that meant it was "broken"
<BajK> but canonical is infamous for doing such stuff :)
<BajK> they introduce beta state software and in the over-next release, then it works
<BajK> was the thing with PulseAudio (now I love it), is the case with Gstreamer (I hope it wil run fine in 11.10) and hopefully samba will work again in 12.04 …
<genii-around> BajK: Between the notebook and PC, what OS are on each?
<BajK> both Kubuntu 11.04
<BajK> oh and dont forget about policykit, and I found UAC annoying …
<genii-around> BajK: Do you have the error it gives if you try to use sftp ?
<BajK> "The fingerprint has changed. This could indicate there is DNS spoofing" or something
<BajK> instead of a "F... Y... I KNOW WHAT I AM DOING" button there is no such thing and it just doesnt let me do what I WANT. this is not windows!
<genii-around> BajK: Basically all you need to do there is remove the old fingerprint
<BajK> and how? where?
<BajK> and dont tell me to use a console
<BajK> or edit config files
<gomiboy> lol
<genii-around> BajK: It is in a file in your home directory of .ssh/known_hosts   ... if you're not willing to edit it then you're just going to keep getting the same message...
<BajK> and why isnt there such thing as a GRAPHICAL frontend? or a button "yes I know, but let me do my stuff"?
<genii-around> BajK: The message should also have given you a line or entry number
<BajK> genii-around: it didnt. and the message was a mixture of english, German, inbetween mixes, no puncuation …
<BajK> so ok, for this usability FAIL i will now not use sftp anymore
<BajK> and since smb is broken as well I cannot use this anymore
<BajK> hmm, alternatives?
<genii-around> BajK: Alternately, just rm the file and then recreate it
<gomiboy> pan and paper?
<BajK> genii-around: a graphical way. like a kcm or something …
<BajK> how should any NOVICE user know that?
<valsum> asking
<BajK> great.
<BajK> and they say "linux is ready for the desktop" … ha, ha, ha, ha , haaaa
 * genii-around makes more coffee
<BajK> and I believed in Linux :(
<PythonSnake> BajK: Do you like 10.04 or 11.04 more ?
<BajK> oh and why cant I just enter sftp://bajk-desktop or SEE the other computers in the "Network" folder? hmm let me guess: ssh is totally differently implemented, does not respect the "Host name" thing I set (well, so what is it good for anyway?) and I need to edit some CONFIG FILE to tell him that the computer name is bajk-desktop and its ip (THAT CHANGES!) is whatever
<BajK> right?
<BajK> oh and now it says "Keine Verbindung zu Rechner Connection closed by remote host."
<BajK> (great localization by the way)
<nerd> tired
<ikonia> BajK: what's the issue you're having, lets see if we can fix it for you
<BajK> ikonia: I cannot copy files over from my notebook to my computer. it said "the fingerprint has changed" with NO apparent way to  change that/remove that/whatever. I then deleted the known hosts thing from the .svn folder like genii-around told although this is really NOT user friendly. and now I get "connection closed by remote host"
<BajK> it worked a few hours ago jujst fine
<BajK> and smb is also broken in 11.04 so I cannot copy it this way
<ikonia> BajK: ok - so lets step back a little and work it through if you ahve time
<ikonia> I've not been following the conversation, so apologies if I cover old ground
<ikonia> BajK: can you show me the exact command you're using to connect to the host that's a problem please.
<BajK> sftp://192.168.0.101
<BajK> i type in
<ikonia> BajK: ok - so that's sftp, and that's in a browser I assume ? correct
<BajK> Dolphin
<ikonia> close enough
<ikonia> BajK: could you please open a terminal and do "ssh 192.168.0.101" please.
<BajK> lol this thing is definitly playing tricks on me. I enter http://192.168.0.101:41141/uploader.php into my browser and I arrive at the NOTEBOOKS htdocs folder (which should be http://192.168.0.103:41145) DAMN
<BajK> ikonia: Read from socket failed: Connection reset by peer
<Ze75> SUp all
<ikonia> BajK: interesting.
<ikonia> BajK: could you please pastebin the output of "ssh -vvv 192.168.101" please
<BajK> and accessing http://192.168.0.101:41141/uploader.php from my main machine (which has the ip xx.101) then nothing happens
<BajK> wtf!
<ikonia> control the language please
<ikonia> BajK: there should be nothing running on port 411141 unless you have messed with the settings
<BajK> I configured apache to be listening on port 41141
<ikonia> ok - so lets just focus on ssh at the moment if that's ok
<ikonia> one thing at a time
<BajK> ikonia: http://paste.ubuntu.com/636002
<ikonia> BajK: interesting, is this actually a remote host, or the same host you're actually on
<BajK> hm?
<ikonia> BajK: are these 2 seperate physical machines ?
<BajK> 101 is my main machine 103 is my notebook
<ikonia> ok - one thing that springs to mind, it's unlikley but possible, is an ip conflict, that would explain what you've seen......
<ikonia> oh
<ikonia> I bet it's an ip conflict if his connection has just dropped
<PythonSnake> Where can I donate to Kubuntu ?
<PythonSnake> Where can I donate to Kubuntu ?
<ikonia> I don't think there is a donte button, look on canonical's website
<ikonia> BajK: I'm wondering if you've got an IP conflict, explaining why your host key has changed and your apache setup is wrong
<PythonSnake> what is canonical ?
<BajK> hm
<BajK> i think I have the issue
<ikonia> BajK: did your connection just drop on your workstation
<BajK> yep
<BajK> working
<FloodBotK1> BajK: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<BajK> so, I had WiFi enabled and wired ethernet plugged in and the WiFI notebook hat the same IP as my main machine
<ikonia> explain
<BluesKaj> ikonia, , BajK perhaps static ips in network/interfaces
<ikonia> BajK: perfect, makes sense
<BajK> my main machine is configured static while the notebook is dhcp only (since one day my pc wouldnt connect and then I did manually and then i did not touch that setting)
<Pici> !canonical | PythonSnake
<ubottu> PythonSnake: Canonical Ltd. is committed to the development, distribution and promotion of open source software products, and to providing tools and support to the open source community. It is the driving force behind the Ubuntu, Kubuntu, Xubuntu, and Edubuntu Operating Systems. Canonical's website is at http://www.canonical.com/
<PythonSnake> oh
<ikonia> BajK: tidy up your dhcp pool
<BajK> (shouldnt my router ensure that ips are not given twice?)
<ikonia> BajK: no
<BajK> why not?
<ikonia> BajK: dhcp is not clever, you need to blacklist static IP's from the dhcp pool
<BajK> my main machine logs in as 101, then my notebook requests an IP, why would it give it the same ip?
<BajK> hm kay
<BajK> I will just switch back to DHCP :)
<ikonia> BajK: because your static IP was not given by dhcp, so it doesn't know it's already gone
<BajK> ikonia: it could know
<ikonia> BajK: it couldn't
<BajK> if the company programming the router wasnt stupid ;)
<ikonia> BajK: how could it know ?
<BajK> it knows that a client with the ip 101 has connected …
<ikonia> BajK: it's nothing to do with the router, that's not how dhcp works
<BajK> or doesnt it?
<BajK> and because dhcp "works stupid" the router should "act stupid"? great.
<ikonia> BajK: how would an application known that an IP is given out if it doesn't request the IP from it
<ikonia> BajK: dhcp is fine - you've just not configured it correctly
<BajK> ah that remembers me of that issue with the "limit the size of the .thumbnails folder" because "the spec says so, we dont do that and flood your hard drive" :D:D
<ikonia> and don't understand how dhcp works, it's a dumb protocol on purpose
<BluesKaj> BajK, list the static IPs in /etc/hosts.allow
<ikonia> BluesKaj: that's nothing to do with it
<ikonia> that's for tcp wrappers
<BluesKaj> if he sets up staic IPs it will
<ikonia> no it won't
<ikonia> it's nothing to do with dhcp, it's for tcp wrappers
<BajK> hm also a weird thing
<ikonia> plus the router is the thing giving out IP's
<ikonia> not the client
<BajK> when I tried to connect when the problems started there was just a red info bnar saying "you are not to do this"
<BajK> now I connected and kde asked "are you sure to continue"
<BluesKaj> works on my setup, not using dhcp ..that's why the IPs should be static
<ikonia> that part I don't know
<BajK> hmm so thanks for all your assistance.
<ikonia> BluesKaj: hosts.allow/hosts.deny are for tcp wrappers and will have no worth on your system apart from tcp wrapper aware applications
<BajK> oh btw why didnt kubuntu tell me that IPs are used twice?
<ikonia> BajK: it probably didn't know as it's on the same machine
<BajK> Windows used to warn me if theres more then one computer using the same IP. would have saved me a lot of trouble …
<BajK> ikonia: huh?
<BajK> same machine?
<ikonia> BajK: two different machines, it probably would have known, but because it's on the same machine, it can be "tricked"
<BajK> my notebook and my main machine ARE two different machines?
<ikonia> BajK: apologies, I thought you'd said the notebook wired and wirless had the same ip, not two different machine
<ikonia> BajK: it should have alerted you if it was on the network long enough to work it out, do you see anything in the syslog
<BajK> and also I didnt look at the WiFi
<BajK> I wa slooking at the Ethernet and the notebook had 103 and the main machine 101
<BajK> so i didnt think about that same ip issue
<BajK> and also I did not think that the user would give the same IP twice
<ikonia> easy to miss
<ikonia> I only hit on it due to the apache problem you where seeing then the disconnect confirmed it to me
<BluesKaj> hmm , interesting ikonia , because I got the hosts.allow suggestred setup from a tutorial on using static IPs without dhcp. And you say that those settings are only used by apps that need network access
<ikonia> BluesKaj: they are only used by applications that are tcp wrapper aware
<ikonia> BluesKaj: there is a lot of duff information in duff tutorials on the net
<BluesKaj> ikonia, obviously
<ikonia> BluesKaj: if you have time, google tcpd and tcp_wrappers (tcp wrappers) for a little more info
<ikonia> (and if you're interested)
<gomiboy> BluesKaj: maybe you mean /etc/hosts, that has to do with a no-dhcp configuration
<ikonia> not really
<ikonia> it doens't it's just a host to IP mapping, it doesn't have anything to do with dhcp or static IP's
<ikonia> think of it as a local resolver
<gomiboy> ikonia: you are obviously right, my dnsmasq confounds me :P
<BluesKaj> gomiboy, gomiboy , I have /etc/hosts IP configured with local host and gateway with dnsmasq and resolv.conf
<BluesKaj> oops , I repeat again , but anyway ..that's my setup
<BluesKaj> so ikonia my hosts.allow Ip list only works with NFS and the like ?
<ikonia> BluesKaj: NFS is tcpd aware, so yes
<BluesKaj> right
<giulia> non istallo driver stampante brother su kubuntu 11.04
<giulia> chat in italiano???
<BluesKaj> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<giulia> aiutoooooooooo
<BluesKaj> giulia, scrivi  /join #ubuntu-it
 * BluesKaj recalls why /etc/hosts.allow came to mind ...was during ssh setup , shortly after static IP was setup... too many settings confuse me sometimes
<BluesKaj> time to take a break
<PythonSnake> HI
<PythonSnake> Hi*
<PythonSnake> I've finally resolved my problem
<PythonSnake> :)
<sea4ever> Hey all. Is anyone aware that the package Clisp is one version out of date? and that it's been that way for close to 11 months now?
<sea4ever> I dunno, is there a package maintainer in here? How does one poke the maintainer and let him know about this?
<Frank____> hello?
<Frank____> someone there?
<Frank____> nee dus
<Frank____> fuck
<Ddpbf> Frank____: do not swear
<PythonSnake> hi
<Ddpbf> PythonSnake: hi
<PythonSnake> I've finally resolved my problem
<Ddpbf> sea4ever: in *buntu there is no updates to newer versions
<PythonSnake> :)
<Ddpbf> PythonSnake: congratulations
<PythonSnake> Ddpbf: thanks
<Ddpbf> sea4ever: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions#Updating programs
<Ddpbf> try some rolling release distro if you don't like it
<Ddpbf> :)
<Ddpbf> or search ppas
<sea4ever> Oh, that's interesting. Ddpbf: I never knew it was security-fixes only. That's useful knowledge there. Ok thanks.
<Ddpbf> yes it is how Debian works
<James147> sea4ever: ^^ at most packages should be 6 mounths out of date though... if you stay on the latest version
<sea4ever> Hmm..what's the latest version of *buntu?
<James147> 11.04
<sea4ever> I'll just upgrade now then. I'd like to get the latest version of GCC as well.
<Ddpbf> sea4ever: lsb_release -a
<Ddpbf> to find out wich buntu yo do use
<sea4ever> Ah, I'm using 11.04 already..hmm
<PythonSnake> what's the latest version of KDE ?
<James147> 4.6.something... 4.7 is due at the end of july though
<Ddpbf> stable or development?
<Ddpbf> latest stable is 4.6.4
<Ddpbf> development is 4.6.90 aka 4.7 rc1
 * Ddpbf is KDE translator :>
<PythonSnake> How to update to 4.6.4 ?
<sea4ever> I'll compile the new clisp myself. As another question, Tomorrow is my last day working here, and I'll be pretty bored for the next <unknown time period>. If I wanted to contribute some code to KDE who would I speak to?
<James147> PythonSnake: what version are you on?
<Ddpbf> PythonSnake: http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-release-464
<PythonSnake> 4.6.2
<James147> sea4ever: http://www.kubuntu.org/community/contribute   or join #kubuntu-devel
#kubuntu 2011-07-01
<PythonSnake> Thank you Ddpbf
<James147> or find a project you really want to help and contact the developers/grab the source :)
<Ddpbf> PythonSnake: :)
<BATi> sea4ever: you can find maintainers of upstream KDE packages at http://techbase.kde.org/
<PythonSnake> Ddpbf: what is the command to add ppa please ?
<Ddpbf> BATi: gcc is not kde package :)
<BATi> sea4ever: he asked "If I wanted to contribute some code to KDE who would I speak to?" :)
<Ddpbf> PythonSnake: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:kubuntu-ppa
<Ddpbf> BATi: sorry, my bad
<BATi> Ddpbf: and my bad to send reply to sea4ever instead of you :)
<PythonSnake> Ddpbf: it worked thanks again. :)
<PythonSnake> lol
<Ddpbf> PythonSnake: now sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<PythonSnake> I know :)
<PythonSnake> Ddpbf: do I need to restart ?
<Ddpbf> you do
<PythonSnake> ok
 * mete_ is new around here...
<Oer> hi mete_
<mete_> hi
<PythonSnake> hi mete_
<mete_> hi, just trying to see what's going on
<Oer> i'm just waiting for the solution of bug 1
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1 in Ubuntu "Microsoft has a majority market share" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1
<Oer> does this involve you too ?
<Aerosonic> Where do I go in settings to set up the mouseover on corners?
<Aerosonic> When I mouseover on top left corner I get a dashboard, I don't want that.
<ArchangelSe7en> system settings
<BATi> Aerosonic: system settings -> desktop behavior -> screen edges
<ArchangelSe7en> there ^^^
<Aerosonic> Thanks BATi
<Aerosonic> Except it's not in Desktop Behavior, there is no such thing
<Aerosonic> I just typed screen edges in search..
<Aerosonic> Oh. Workspace behaviour.
<BATi> Aerosonic: eh... sorry my bad, I have desktop in czech language
<ArchangelSe7en> which version of KDE ?
<Aerosonic> latest and greatest :P
<ArchangelSe7en> hm .. 4.6
<Aerosonic> yes
<ArchangelSe7en> shouldnt be somwhere deferent from 4.5
<ArchangelSe7en> sec
<Aerosonic> No it's Workspace Behavior
<ArchangelSe7en> Look & Feel > Desktop > Screen Edges
<Aerosonic> Look & Feel? I thought we got rid of that
<Aerosonic> that was waaay back in 3.x
<Aerosonic> Or even 2.x
<naught101> has anyone else's mouse trackpad stopped working since the last kernel update?
<jordan__> i have a question where are the theme files store at?
<jordan__> they suppose to be in /usr/share/icons/ ?
<jordan__> the theme folders appear
<jordan__> i just cant locate them on my hard rive everywhere
<jordan__> i try using kfind searching for "folder" which the theme im using the main icon has folder in it but im not finding them
<jordan__> im using MIB
<jordan__> they suppose to be stored in places correct?
<jmichaelx> on several machines upgraded to 11.04, i am finding that bash history is often not being saved.....i primarily use konsole and yakuake, if that has any relevance. anyone else seeing this?
<jordan__> jmich, how frequently does it mess up?
<soee> hi anybody here ?
<jordan__> I am but im not much help
<bomber> hello folks
<bomber> i have been using the newer kubuntu 11.04 for a few days now and flash was working fine...it said it had an update to the flash player and after i installed it now i cant watch flash videos.... any ideas?
<Oer> my current 10.3.181.34 works fine, on 64 bit kubuntu
<bomber> did you get the update today via the system settings/software mgmt tool?
<bomber> maybe i have to uninstall firefox completely and flash and then reinstall them.... maybe it all the pluggins for flashblocking and script blocking isnt allowing the new installation to run flash
<Oer> bomber what version do you have ? the  10.3.181.34ubuntu0.11.04.1 is the latest > http://www.ubuntuupdates.org/packages/show/312469
<bomber> kewl thanks
<diman> ku
<makuseru> I just upgraded to 11.04 from 10.09, keramik doesn't seem to be included in the window decorations, and I can't find anyway to download it. Does anyone know how?
<bomber> gnash fixed me up
<livio> hello
<livio> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<gr8m8> !bot | livio
<ubottu> livio: Hi! I'm #kubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<the_p_> hi. i'm trying to use a ubuntu with kde. now i deinstalled gdm and puleaudio but somehow it gets always reinstalled.
<the_p_> does anyone have an idea what could cause this reinstallation?
<the_p_> is it possible that this is done via the update manager?
<newbie|7> hello
<newbie|7> any help on setting dispaly resolution on kubuntu 11.04
<newbie|7> ?
<subnormal> I have Ubuntu server, and installed Kubuntu onto it, is there a way I can make the Kubuntu not auto start when the computer restarts? I want to be able to boot straigt into the console, and then have the option to start kubuntu if I want to
<aravel> hi, installing kubuntu 11.04, where's the option to install as a dual boot?
<aravel> it only gives me delete everything or sort it out myself
<scott__> Hey everybody, I've been having problems with my 3rd gen ipod nano with Kubuntu 11.04.  I added Paul McEnry's PPA and did an apt-get update && apt-get upgrade.  It's recognizing the ipod's plugged in, but won't let me do anything with it in Banshee.
<scott__> I know it's a noobish question, but I've really tried to find it on Google first
<scott__> *bump
<soee> scott__, why noobish question ? :) its not, sadly i cant help i do not have ipod and im not using banshee :D
<scott__> soee, it's okay...I just hate asking for help :D
<szal> hmmm..  I have a print job in the print queue that I canceled, but it doesn't disappear and even survived a reboot..  at least it doesn't block the printer though (11.04, KDE 4.6.4 from kubuntu-ppa, HPLIP w/ HP LaserJet 1100)
<BluesKaj> Hiyas
<mtngan88> hi
<PythonSnake> hi mtngan88 and BluesKaj
<S74rk7> hi everyone!  Anyone know where flash player is located... it was working fine yesterday but I got an update for chromium (daily build ppa) and it seems to have killed it :S
<S74rk7> I downloaded flash from adobe website but where I am meant to place the files... tried using the search tool but hasnt turned anything up :S
<BluesKaj> hi PythonSnake
<BluesKaj> S74rk7, have you tried reinstalling flashplugin-installer ...chromoium daily build is also to blame btw ..if you want stability use the default version
<S74rk7> yeah...gonna change to stable ppa - thought it to be more secure to use the daily build ppa... security wise n all that...
<szal> lol
<S74rk7> BluesKaj: I ran sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer --- says its already the latest version...
<szal> daily/nightly build = bleeding edge, work in progress..  chances are that it doesn't even work
<BluesKaj> S74rk7, security wise? ..run , sudo apt-get install --reinstall flashplugin-installer
<S74rk7> szal: we'll have to say it seems to have been fine up until now... but you'd b right... it isnt working... :)
<S74rk7> BluesKaj: Respect my friend!  Cured it - and a neat trick I've now learnt... reinstall things... thanking you kindly...
<BluesKaj> S74rk7, np :)
<S74rk7> BluesKaj: Just a question though... that flashplugin ... is that system wide?? as in... does it work for rekonq n everything too... or with the likes of rekonq and firefox because they're installed as plugins I presume they're stored within some config files under /.mozilla n that?
<BluesKaj> yes, it's global
<BluesKaj> flashplugin is a bit of a misnomer
<S74rk7> BluesKaj: flashplugin is a bit of a misnomer ... meaning?  (and I dont mean the word misnomer haha)
<S74rk7> its not used globally all the time or something?
<S74rk7> that what you mean... because firefox can use its own plugin?
<BluesKaj> it'ss more than just a plugin
<BluesKaj> ppl think it's just a link but it also contains the player afiak
<S74rk7> yeah I'd imagined it as platform as such... you know.. like a programing language that can be used for playing video ... audo ... and interactive content...
<S74rk7> same as you..
<S74rk7> you mean people just think of it as a media player for youtube?
<S74rk7> and sites likewise..
<tsimpson> "plugin" refers to the way a program uses the software, it's just a software library that is loaded on-demand
<S74rk7> tsimpson: ahh get you now.. thanks for that :)
<S74rk7> makes sense the name "plugin" now :)
<tsimpson> technically, "extension" would be a more descriptive word for that kind of thing
<BluesKaj> yeah , the flashplayer itself is contained in restricted-extras  package
<S74rk7> how would I go about restarting kde?  When it seems to glitch out??  Just logout and back in?
<S74rk7> what I mean by glitching out... you know if you right click and the drop down menu does quiet draw correctly...
<S74rk7> takes you to move the mouse over it to tidy it up...
<S74rk7> or I try to restore a window after it being minimized... and it brings the window up but its just a shade... transparent..
<BluesKaj> there are a few odd glitches with kde 4.6.3.and .4, but they seem different for different users...depends on graphics cards/drivers etc
<BluesKaj> and desktop settings of coursew
<mranima> have you tried disabeling desktop effects?
<S74rk7> Nah.. its a pretty much an out of the box setup.. try turning off desktop effects now ---pity though.. visually pleasing as it is :D
<S74rk7> I'm going back to "Linuxfromscratch" to do a bit of homework lol... no easy way to learn linux ... always end up having to backtrack and learn something else lol
<S74rk7> cool though! :)
<S74rk7> 1 last question and I'll leave you all in peace :)   ---- anyone any suggestions for an offline blogging client in linux...
<S74rk7> personal recommendations and all that welcome!
<szal> hmmm..  I have a print job in the print queue that I canceled, but it doesn't disappear and even survived a reboot..  at least it doesn't block the printer though (11.04, KDE 4.6.4 from kubuntu-ppa, HPLIP w/ HP LaserJet 1100)
<koyote> anyone around who can help with a sound issue?
<BluesKaj> koyote, tell us about it in more detail
<koyote> BluesKaj: okay, I have two microphones, brand new
<koyote> neither of them works, so it's a setting
<koyote> sound card is ..... hang on
<koyote> nvidia alc888
<BluesKaj> koyote, just open alsamixer in the terminal , it will show your soundcard in the top left
<koyote> yeah hda nvidia
<koyote> realtek alc888
<koyote> okay, possibly I need to use alsamixer instead of phonon
<koyote> nope, nothing
<koyote> (testing skype)
<BluesKaj> koyote, bring up the vol ctrls on the mics
<PythonSnake> BluesKaj: are you an op please ?
<BluesKaj> also koyote do you have pulseaudio installed ?
<koyote> BluesKaj: yep.
<BluesKaj> PythonSnake, no I'm not an op
<PythonSnake> ok can you whois me ?
<BluesKaj> koyote, ok what about pavucontrol  ?
<BluesKaj> PythonSnake, I whois'd you ...what is it you need to know?
<koyote> hang on
<PythonSnake> BluesKaj: I want to hide ip and things
<koyote> pavucontrol is installing
<BluesKaj> PythonSnake, join #freenode and ask the ops there to cloak you , your nick has to be registered first tho
<PythonSnake> ok i'll try thanks BluesKaj
<PythonSnake> By the way is rekonq or firefox faster ?
<BluesKaj> dunno..don't use them
<koyote> okay, now that pavucontrol is installed, what's next?
<BluesKaj> setup pavucontrol settings for mics if it sees them
<koyote> okay, let's see what happens
<koyote> okay, the microphone in the webcam is showing in pavucontrol, with obvious detection of ambient
<koyote> the internal analog is present but nothign I do hooking up a microphone seems to work
<koyote> (under input devices in pavucontrol)
<koyote> just not getting anything
<BluesKaj> pulseaudio pavucontrol used to be a requirement for skype audio to work .. not sure if that's stil the case , some have skype working without pulseaudio and pavucontrol installed ...skype works with alsamixer in some cases ...the mics should work on their own with alsamixer
<BluesKaj> koyote, ^
<koyote> skype is insisting my only option ins pulseaudio
<koyote> and pavucontrol is registering mic input
<BluesKaj> well koyote, personally i don't use pulseaudio , alsamixer fits my needs and skype static works well with it , not requiring pulseaudio
<koyote> I can possibly do that. have to check
<BluesKaj> pulseaudio is basically redundant on integrated sound cards ...it's meant for fancier pci soundcards that have a lot of options
<koyote> pulse seems to have been a default installation.
<BluesKaj> koyote, yes, unfortunately ...there are some canonical politics behind that decision :)
<koyote> well, I can just remove packages....... alsa is present, so do I need to add anything before I reset?
<BluesKaj> well, dunno if your skype version works with alsa , but if not try the static version
<BluesKaj> BBL
<Erthe> G'day
<Erthe> Does anyone know how to edit the labels displayed for places in Dolphin?
<PythonSnake> Hi
<PythonSnake> I just removed rekonq but when i search "Rekonq" i still see it.
<PythonSnake> how t ofix that ?
<PythonSnake> please help
<chachan> PythonSnake, what do you mean with "search"?
<PythonSnake> chachan: In the search bar I type "rekonq"
<PythonSnake> and rekonq appear
<chachan> can you execute it?
<PythonSnake> no
<PythonSnake> it shows nothing
<chachan> restart plasma or sign out and sign in
<PythonSnake> chachan: ok I'll try be right back
<erikdecker> hi
<erikdecker> just got kubuntu im a huge fan
<erikdecker> so
<ArchangelSe7en> 'grats
<chachan> erikdecker, you can add it in your G+ sparks :p
<erikdecker> ?
 * erikdecker is very confused
<chachan> Google+, sparks, add interest...
<Erthe> Anyone been having issues with rekonq in natty?
<Erthe> Keeps crashing on me.
<erikdecker> i cant get oracle java to work
<ArchangelSe7en> melmantheman, explain
<PythonSnake> chachan: it worked thanks
<BluesKaj> melmantheman, install kubuntu-restricted-extras
<BluesKaj> PythonSnake, I see your cloak request is a success :)
<PythonSnake> yeah :)
<PythonSnake> BluesKaj: do you prefer chromium or firefox ?
<Oer> install both, always handy if you want to test a website. i prefer chromium as standard.
<shane2peru> I'm back, I did a fresh install of kubuntu and my one monitor is only getting 640x480 resolution!  should be 1024x768  I have nvidia but don't seem to be able to set it with the nvidia-settings
<shane2peru> Any ideas?  640x480 is unacceptable
<yoyo> jockey
<shane2peru> in my previous Kubuntu installation I had dual screen setup nice with both at 1024x768
<chachan> shane2peru, did you try changing it in system settings > Display and Monitor?
<shane2peru> yes, but I didn't see how to change it, there it is setup as dual monitor with something like 2048xxxx
<shane2peru> chachan:
<chachan> I have dual monitor
<shane2peru1> oooooops, changed my network. :)
<chachan> shane2peru, try with krandrtray
<shane2peru1> chachan: before I always used nvidia-settings manager and that worked, I'm not opposed to krandrtray, but if I can limit my variables I would prefer to
<PythonSnake> do anyone know a good bouncer for quassel please ?
<shane2peru1> chachan: do I need to install krandrtray? or is it installed?
<chachan> I guess you don't have to, but you can try executing it
<shane2peru1> chachan: lol, well, that seems to be the exact same settings as in the system configuration -> monitors     and it was installed
<shane2peru1> I can't seem to change it in there either
<shane2peru> chachan: ok, got it, but I had to cheat!  I took a different xorg.conf file that I had from a different install, and used that, now I'm in good shape, poor solution, but worked.
<Ddpbf> hi
<PythonSnake> Hi Ddpbf
<Ddpbf> hi PythonSnake
<jwash> hi everyone, how do i add workspaces manually, the option isn't showing in the workplace switcher, this is what appears when i hit properties: http://www.imagebam.com/image/092a91138781322
<PythonSnake> right click on workspace switcher
<chachan> shane2peru, ;)
<jwash> PythonSnake, you didn't read my message
<jwash> look at the picture, that's what i get when i hit properties oon the switcher
<BATi> jwash: are you aware that you are using gnome? :)
<shane2peru> BATi: from Suse?
<PythonSnake> jwash: please join #ubuntu for ubuntu questions.
<jwash> PythonSnake: nice way to get out of it, eh?
<proog> good evening today I come to my friend and he has problem that sound isnt working on his PC, when I open phonon sound settings in kubuntu I see only jack connection kit and puls
<proog> pulse audio servfer is grayed out
<proog> is there anz way how to disable jack and reenable playing trough pulse audio?
<Ddpbf> of course
<Ddpbf> did you remove pulse
<proog> I dont know, but when I do ps -A I see pulse running
<Ddpbf> or just changed what vould be background for phonon?
<proog> in  pavucontrol it seems, that vlc output sound to pulse, but it isnt playing and in kmix I see classic alsa control
<Ddpbf> again go in allmighty system settings
<proog> and in kde sound settings pulse is grayed out
<proog> should be jack installed by default, or something gone wrong and sound output is set to jack server instead pulse?
<proog> he told me that i got bugged after installing some media player
<proog> it seems that sound package got reinstalled to jack, and pulse is now disabled
<Ddpbf> proog: how did you disable pulse?
<proog> I dont know it isnt my PC, but he told me that he installed some alsa packages
<Ddpbf> it is no matter
<Ddpbf> alsa is base for pulse
<Ddpbf> pulse wont work without it
<Ddpbf> is there ~/.pulse/client.conf?
<proog> I know but it seems, that KDE output sound to jack, and pulse dont transfer sound to alsa backend, but I cant enable pulse in KDE settings
<Ddpbf> or ~/.pulse-a11y-nostart
<proog> no only this
<proog> proog@proog:~/.pulse$ ls
<proog> 62005e24c2cab58fd8e56e1f4dc51e3d-card-database.tdb  62005e24c2cab58fd8e56e1f4dc51e3d-default-source      62005e24c2cab58fd8e56e1f4dc51e3d-runtime
<proog> 62005e24c2cab58fd8e56e1f4dc51e3d-default-sink       62005e24c2cab58fd8e56e1f4dc51e3d-device-volumes.tdb  62005e24c2cab58fd8e56e1f4dc51e3d-stream-volumes.tdb
<FloodBotK1> proog: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<proog> none of .pulse/client.conf or ~/.pulse-a11y-nostart is there
<Ddpbf> proog: try thic
<Ddpbf> make backup of ~/.pulse
<Ddpbf> and then
<Ddpbf> pulseaudio -D
<Ddpbf> *rename ~/.pulse to ~/.pulse.old
<proog> Ddpbf: ok, Ill try
<proog> pulseaudio -D outputs E: main.c: Daemon startup failed.
<Ddpbf> huh
<Ddpbf> maybe you could ask on forums?
<proog> ok, Ill try
<proog> than you for help)
<Deltaiuhui> hi.
<Deltaiuhui> any one here using kde 4.7 rc?
<yofel> Deltaiuhui: the packages aren't ready yet, so probably not (except on other distros or using project neon)
<juso> Im not sure how you guys run linux as your main desktop OS..... i just don't
<juso> I can't use half my stuff on a linux desktop - I thought they would of advanced by now.
<Deltaiuhui> juso, hlaf of what
 * Deltaiuhui is running win 7
<juso> my software and hardware
<Deltaiuhui> juso, what software?
<PythonSnake> Anyone know a good  bouncer ?
<Ddpbf> you do have cloack @unaffiliated
<Ddpbf> what is wrong with it?
<Ddpbf> :)
<juso> itunes / netflix / cannon dslr software for viewing through camera / and my all in one printer/scanner/etc
<Deltaiuhui> juso, then use windows
<juso> OR osx, but yes I've figured that out now.
<Deltaiuhui> juso, yea or osx.now go install your os
<juso> Do you guys just chose hardware/software to work with linux - instead of just choosing it because of the actually features of the hardware/software?
<yofel> well, we can't do much about the fact that sofware that's written for OS X or Windows doesn't work right in linux...
<Deltaiuhui> juso, I bought my laptop without keeping linux in mind and boom everything of my laptop works with Linux
<juso> Yes - mine as well.
 * yofel admits he does check whether printers work with linux or not
<yofel> there's no usable linux driver for my dads canon printer for example
<juso> I like the OS - its great, but its making working on what I want to more of a hassle not less - do any of you guys experience that as well?
<PythonSnake> ddpbf_: just wanting to be connected 24/7 :)
<Deltaiuhui> juso, no
<juso> Deltaiuhui, ummm okay - your are a minority I bet then.
<Deltaiuhui> juso, millions of scientists use it. so it is not a minority
<juso> Deltaiuhui, italian greyhound dogs have a odorless fur coat
<juso> thats my irrelevant fact to match yours
<Deltaiuhui> juso, whatever
<S74rk7> ok...I have no idea what that conversation is about but least now I wont feel as guilty asking a possibly slightly off-topic question as mine :)
<S74rk7> lol
<S74rk7> which is;  does anyone have any recommendations for a home server version of linux? :)
<Deltaiuhui> S74rk7, if I understand correctly, you want to run a linux home server?
<S74rk7> tried in the off-topic channels but theres rows going on in there too :)
<S74rk7> Deltaiuhui: yeah..?
<Deltaiuhui> S74rk7, just use ubuntu server edition
<S74rk7> ohh..
<S74rk7> have you tried it?
<yofel> it's the same as the desktop system with some different kernel settings and no graphical environment installed
<Deltaiuhui> S74rk7, I have worked for about 2 years
<anahak> hello
<anahak> why kde users hate kubuntu?
<yofel> huh?
<Deltaiuhui> anahak, they don't
<S74rk7> anahak: I dont :)  -- I just dont understand it enough :)
<S74rk7> Deltaiuhui: Thanks for the info...  :)
<S74rk7> anahak: my point is that may be the case... people like to complain about stuff they dont fully understand
<S74rk7> actually... sometimes people just like to complain in general :/
<anahak> many people say kubuntu is very weak because it is based on ubuntu :S
<anahak> well i would like to see a firewall or something like yast :S
<PythonSnake> :D
<PythonSnake> I got proxy, cloak and ssl connection
<shane2peru> chachan: ok, got it the correct way, System -> Additional Drivers, and used the current, that worked great.
<chachan> shane2peru, interesting :D
<PythonSnake> :D
<LINKSWORD2> lol
<LINKSWORD2> The server identified me twice...
<danimal5> hello
<test_> www.tipico.de
<paolo_> ciao
<paolo_> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<paolo_> !list
<paolo_> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<paolo_> ciao
<paolo_> !list
<paolo_> ciao
<paolo_> !list
<paolo_> cia
<paolo_> ciao
<paolo_> !list
<paolo_> ciao
<paolo_> !list
<Guest55908> hallo
* apachelogger changed the topic of #kubuntu to: Official Kubuntu support | Kubuntu 11.04 http://www.kubuntu.org/news/11.04-release, upgrade with https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NattyUpgrades/Kubuntu | FAQ: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/FAQ | Pastes: http://paste.kde.org | Chat in #kubuntu-offtopic | Guidelines: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/IRC/Guidelines
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: happy now? :P
<JontheEchidna> :P
<PythonSnake> Hi soziety
<soziety> hello, what distro of linux recommend me?
<soziety> for a portable 64 bit
<PythonSnake> Kubuntu
<soziety> 11.04?
<PythonSnake> Yes, for the latest stuff. If you want stability, you can choose 10.04.
<soziety> can I encrypt the system partition with 10.04?
<PythonSnake> Yes
<soziety> ok thnks
<PythonSnake> soziety: You're welcome. :)
<PythonSnake> Hi fro
<areichman> hello. I have a pretty large movie collection (mostly DVD's of TV shows) that I'd like to rip. Right now I'm making iso files of all the discs but I'd like to have another, smaller copy for streaming. I downloaded k9copy to try and to that but it's giving me some issues. Has anybody here tried this before?
<PythonSnake> !k9copy
<ubottu> Ubuntu's default installation and repositories do not include packages needed to play commercial DVDs for legal reasons. For information on adding them, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs | For information on the legalities involved, see the "DVD" section of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<PythonSnake> !k9copy | areichman
<ubottu> areichman: please see above
<ubuntu__> what would be the best/fastest way to transfer a 44 GB file off my computer onto another that is on the same LAN
<areichman> PythonSnake: thanks for the tip but that's actually not my problem. It takes my DVD's just fine but when I encode with x264 the audio lags behind by about half a second
<areichman> very annoying when I'm trying to watch
<ubuntu__> I was thinking scp maybe with some flags?
<ubuntu__> or smbclient?
<PythonSnake> ubuntu__: do you use ubuntu or kubuntu ?
<areichman> and when I use other encoding methods there's no compression so the files are still huge (1-2GB)
<PythonSnake> for ubuntu support, please join #ubuntu
<ubuntu__> PythonSnake: im in kubuntu right now
<ubuntu__> but its a pretty general question
<areichman> ubuntu__: external hard drive? I know you'll have to do it twice but USB should be at least twice as fast as ethernet, even over LAN, I think
<ubuntu__> actually that's a good point
<areichman> and I've had less problems with usb than ethernet when copying large files
<ubuntu__> looks like i need gparted to wipe this disk  weird
<ubuntu__> cfdisk won't even let me look at it
<PythonSnake> areichman: tried DVD::RIP ?
<areichman> PythonSnake: no, I haven't. Looks like no updates for over a year, though
<PythonSnake> areichman: HandBrake is a good one
<ubuntu__> how can I run gparted from a kubuntu liveCD?  I am getting asked for a password and its not letting me authenticate
<ubuntu__> probably because the default user is not in wheel
<areichman> both gtk applications. I know that I can run them on kubuntu but I'd really like to stay with qt/kde apps
<areichman> no idea how to get k9copy to adjust the audio correctly, PythonSnake?
<areichman> ubuntu__: why do you need to run it from a livecd?
<areichman> gparted has their own livecd if you need it
<ubuntu__> sigh
<ubuntu__> will you tell me how to do it if I explain it to you?
<areichman> otherwise, unless you're trying to wipe the main drive you should be able to run it as a local user
<areichman> no?
<James147> ubuntu__: the kubuntu live cd comes with partitionmanager now... the kde vversion of gpatered
<areichman> I don't know that I can help you from the livecd
<areichman> I usually just use the alternate cd and do an install, then run programs from there
<areichman> sorry :-(
<areichman> if I knew how I would help
<ubuntu__> James147: I don't see it in the menu
<James147> ^^ but there should be no password for the default user in the livecd and the default user should be able to sudo
<James147> ubuntu__: what version is the livecd?
<ubuntu__> well I need to figure out how to export the display when I sudo su
<ubuntu__> 11.whichever is current
<iDanielSan> hey everybody
<ubuntu__> James147: I can sudo, but when I sudo su.. hmm maybe sudo gparted will work
<areichman> hello iDanielSan
<ubuntu__> got it
<areichman> ubuntu__: congratulations :-)
#kubuntu 2011-07-02
<James147> ubuntu__: and to launch a gui app as root use kdesudo
<iDanielSan> does some1 have experience with the Startup disk creator?
<areichman> PythonSnake: can I use dvd::rip to take an iso file, select certain titles and rip/compress them to a variety of formats?
<James147> !ask | iDanielSan
<ubottu> iDanielSan: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ubuntu__> James147: grr gparted won't let me delete an HFS partition
<ubuntu__> surely there is a way to nuke this disk
<James147> ubuntu__: try fdisk ^^ :)
<PythonSnake> areichman: never tried it.
<PythonSnake> areichman: here is a link that can fix your problem http://forum.videohelp.com/threads/311331-How-to-fix-audio-out-of-sync-in-a-DVD-without-any-reconverting .
<James147> ubuntu__: its like cfdisk, but less interactive and much more useful and likly to work
<ubuntu__> James147: it didn't even see the hfs+ partition
<areichman> PythonSnake: I saw that link, unfortunately that's for the dvd itself, which works great for me. It's the transcoded file that's out of sync :-(
<areichman> oh wlel, I'll try a few more things
<areichman> thanks for your help
<iDanielSan> fine. just tried to do a bootable usb stick with the startup disk crator. can't make the iso image my source
<ubuntu__> James147: installing hfsutils and seeing if gparted picks up on that
<James147> iDanielSan: iso image of kubuntu right? (or a ubutnu varient)
<iDanielSan> no it's puppy
<PythonSnake> areichman: maybe set fps manually
<James147> iDanielSan: I think usb-creator only works with *ubuntu... though I could be wrong. Try unetbootin its works with almost everything
<fro> i think i killed dpkg
<iDanielSan> thy James
<iDanielSan> thx
<PythonSnake> areichman: you can try SMPlayer to sync it
<PythonSnake> by using the + and - keys
<James147> !details | fro
<ubottu> fro: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<ubuntu__> mkfs.ext3 -L "data" /dev/sdc1 must take a few minutes?
<fro> ok iam running 11.4 just installed it run n apt-get update kde crashed on me while update running in background had to reboot logged back in now iam getting a E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<ubuntu__> i figured it would be seconds
<James147> fro: have you tryed the suggested?
<ubuntu__> can cp give me a progress bar or am I just dreaming :)
<James147> ubuntu__: -v will tell you what its copying atm
<ubuntu__> hehe yeah its one file 44GB
<fro> james147 yes
<fro> it doesnt seem to work but iam stupid ;P
<ubuntu__> i will use du -h
<James147> ubuntu__: i like rsync -P  for that... it gives you a progress per file and if you stop and start it again it will continue
<James147> fro: what does running the suggest command tell you?
<James147> !pastebin | fro
<ubottu> fro: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<fro> thanks ill play a little bit more n try n work it out
<ubuntu__> getting input/output error to the drive... wtf
<PythonSnake> hi m4v
<ubuntu__> I think this file system is barfing on the big file
<ubuntu__> 44GB file too big for ext2 maybe?
<James147> ubuntu__: think it depends on the block size
<ubuntu__> perhaps
<James147> ^^ at least accoring to wiki http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ext2#File_system_limits :)
<ubuntu__> i wonder if fsck tells me that
<James147>     /sbin/dumpe2fs /dev/hda2 | grep 'Block size'
<ubuntu__> whatever that's doing its taking too long :)
<James147> didnt for me :S
<ubuntu__> maybe its because I am copying from same drive
<ubuntu__> 4096
<James147> ubuntu__: then according to wikipedia you can have up to 2TB
<ubuntu__> yes but it also says that some userspace programs can't handle over 2GB
<ubuntu__> funny that would be cp though
<James147> ubuntu__: yeah, try rsync
<ubuntu__> i did same issue
<ubuntu__> and scp also
<ubuntu__> i just copied the individual files
<James147> ^^ though I think cp can handle larger files then 2gb... sware I have move bigger files then that before, though never 44g
<ubuntu__> well its still copying right now
<ubuntu__> 44g is kinda insane
<James147> it is
<ubuntu__> it was a tarball of part of my photo archive
<ubuntu__> which is RAW images
<James147> :)
<ubuntu__> 25 megapixels each
<ubuntu__> im glad i checked this file system before installing linux on it
<ubuntu__> i thought these files were gone
<ubuntu__> This is my first time back in linux in a while
<ubuntu__> I've been runing win7/mac for about a 2 years now
<hays_> off I go to install kubuntu
<ubuntu__> is it normal for kubuntu install to be stuck at 18%?
<ubuntu__> should I just abort and start over?  reboot?
<areichman> ubuntu__: I've seen it before and just had to give it a loooong time
<ubuntu__> ?? what's it doing?
<areichman> I have no idea
<ubuntu__> the hdd light is on
<ubuntu__> well ok I will go leave it afk then
<areichman> is it partitioning a drive?
<ubuntu__> well perhaps though I thought it did that already
<ubuntu__> maybe not though
<ubuntu__> it says "copying files"
<ubuntu__> but maybe its partitioning my drive
<areichman> interesting. I would let it go
<ubuntu__> ok
<Guest74449> am besten das andere cd laufwerk nehmen, oder von usb stick installieren..
<lcb> hãn? :o
<Guest74449>  
<jordan__> i have a question where are the theme files store at for icons?
<James147> jordan__: /usr/share/icons or ~/.local/share/icons
<James147> possibally ~/.icons :p
<jordan__> well thats a problem
<James147> jordan__: why?
<jordan__> ccause the icon im looking itsnt there
<James147> jordan__: what are you looking for?
<jordan__> im using the MIB theme
<jordan__> kfind cant even find it
<jordan__> but the folder icon is someone cause the theme is working
<James147> jordan__: in kfind are you using wild cards in your search ? (ie *MIB*  ?? )
<jordan__> im wondering where are the theme packages are ostored at
<jordan__> james i dont know
<jordan__> im using kfind through dolphin
<jordan__> it doesnt pop up anymore
<jordan__> so what ever the default setting is im using
<James147> jordan__: then your not using kfind ^^
<jordan__> oh
<jordan__> i didnt know what
<James147> ^^ as far as I know thats the nepomuk search tool that has been intergrated into dolphin
<jordan__> ok
<jordan__> thats what im using
<jordan__> i feel silly now since the mepomuk icon appears to the right
<jordan__> nepomuk
<jordan__> The theme im using doesnt have a game icon
<jordan__> so im going to make one for it
<jordan__> james147, is there a specify place where a theme file is located?
<jordan__> cause you can flip to different theme
<jordan__> it just doesnt unpack all the png then disappears?
<jordan__> k i found them
<jordan__> james thanks for the help
<jordan__> i search for a different theme in kfind
<jordan__> it found Hycons
<jordan__> their in .kde/share/icons
<LaserJock> could somebody give me a ping real quick, I'm trying to test some notifications
<frogonwheels> larsivi: ping
<frogonwheels> larsivi: sorry.
<kiki__> stop
<kiki__> anyone ??
<inference> hi, i recently installed 10.04, and the installation hung on "Running dpkg"
<inference> i rebooted, and the system appeared to run fine
<inference> but when i run aptitude.. it has about 300 language packs that are missing dependencies
<Snowhog> inference: Run sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install -f    Repeat until no more packages are identified to be installed/upgraded.
<inference> yeah.. i've been doing that..
<inference> i've hit enter about 10,000 times
<inference> all it's getting are these language packs i do not need
<Apple_Cat> if you get sick of pressing y, you can always use aptitude -y
<evoain> I need help on how to use this irc
<inference> evoain: what do you want to know?
<evoain> shortcuts
<inference> for quassel or something?
<evoain> basic ones. Like joining, registering and others...
<inference> oh, say "/join #channel"
<inference> where channel is the name
<inference> like.. /join #reddit
<inference> start typing someone's nick and then hit 'tab' to complete it
<inference> say /msg nickname to message ppl
<inference> to register.. try saying /msg NickServ help commands
<inference> has lots of good stuff
<evoain> inference: How do I register a new user name?
<inference> say:    /msg NickServ REGISTER <password> <e-mail-address>
<evoain> inference: Thank you buddy
<evoain> hold on
<evoain> where do i type user name?
<inference> it registers the username you are using
<evoain> and for another user name...?
<inference> hmm.. i remember something about associating nicks
<inference> lemme look
<Unit193> inference: You can group them
<Unit193> You have to change to that nick
<evoain> Unit193:  How?
<Unit193>  /nick Username
<inference> oh, say /nick <new name>
<evoain> inference: Unit193: Thanks a lot guys
<Unit193> inference: You did all the work and I still get some thanks ;)
<inference> cool beans
<inference> im bored.. like.. starving for interaction while pressing enter relentlessly on this retarded apt-get -f install process
<inference> now it's doing nothing
<Unit193> apt-get -f install -y ?
<inference> just repeating Media change: please insert the disc labeled Kubuntu.. in the drive /cdrom/ and press enter.
<Unit193> Hmmm... Sounds like you have the CD still in the sources.list
<inference> dependencies are all screwed up
<inference> whenever i try to run apt-get install anything... it tells me that about 200 language packs i don't need are missing dependencies
<inference> so i ran apt-get update && apt-get -f install
<computer_> is there a website search engine that is open source based
<valorie> htdig
<valorie> maybe others
<svaksha> xapian
<computer_> do u have a list?
<svaksha> xapian engine is used by debian on your local desktop search too
<valorie> I bet google does
<valorie> "open source website search engine"
<svaksha> computer_: wikipedia
<svaksha> has a list
<computer_> open source with no filters
<computer_> i will try xapian, thanks all
<computer_> i want to be able to search the web using a search engine that is open source and does not filter anything? anyone?
<computer_> i dont think xapian is exactly what i was looking for
<valorie> searching the web is an entirely different proposition
<valorie> web search means running huge servers, spidering, enormous databases, etc.
<valorie> Google runs on linux
<valorie> but you'll never find an open source resource like that, IMO
<valorie> it costs entirely too much
<josecandido> Hi
<disse> hey guys, the last days was an flashplugin-nonfree update in my kpackagekit. I've installed it and now it's not working :( I tried reinstalling flashplugin-nonfree, but this had no effect
<BluesKaj> Hiyas
<szal> moin BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hey szal
<disse> hey guys, the last days was an flashplugin-nonfree update in my kpackagekit. I've installed it and now it's not working :( I tried reinstalling flashplugin-nonfree, but this had no effect
<BluesKaj> disse, open a terminal , sudo apt-get install --reinstall flashplugin-installer
<giowck> disse: see http://askubuntu.com/questions/50108/how-can-i-get-flash-working-on-kubuntu-11-04-64bit/50117#50117 for a temporary fix
<giowck> i had the same problem
<disse> aah, k, thy
<Peace-> BluesKaj: hey
<disse> blueskaj method wouldn't work?
<BluesKaj> hi Peace-
<disse> I mean not to be temporary
<BluesKaj> disse, the command will work permanently 'til the next changes are made to the default
<disse> kk
<disse> --reinstall worked
<giowck> nice, it works now also on my pc. Yesterday the flash package didn't work. Seems to be fixed :D
<lcb> hiAll
<BluesKaj> disse, I should have mentioned the reinstall command removes the the previous configuration file and replaces it with the new version which reconfigures all browser flash plugins.
<disse> aah, thy
<BluesKaj> so a mere reinstall with package manager won't make much difference
<Badenser> Hi there. I am using Kubuntu 11.04. (and so KMail 1.13.6). Since one of the last updates, I have problems with my identities: When creating a new mail or reply, the identity was taken that was assigned to the current folder or to the original mail before. Now kmail takes the last identity used.
<Badenser> Also the used "sent" mail folder is sometimes wrong. it uses a folder not assigned to the used identity but of another ...
<Badenser> Did I do something wrong?
<BluesKaj> Badenser, maybe the user acct and identity settings aren't correct
<Badenser> "not correct"?
<Badenser> I rechecked everything ... I'd say they are correct - but what could I miss?
<BluesKaj> Badenser, I haven't used kmail in a while , but recall the settings can be confusing between user acct and identities\
<Badenser> I think I am aware of the concept. And: it worked fine in former KMail releases
<Badenser> as mentioned: the problems came up in one of the past updates
<BluesKaj> right ...after kde4 I found kmail clunky to set up and use , too many options for impatient ppl like me
<Badenser> it also worked on KDE4 once
<BluesKaj> I know that last comment doesn't help , but that's the reason I switched to gmail
<Badenser> this wouldnt help.
<Badenser> and btw, the identities stuff is great as I have some accounts with several different identites ...
<Badenser> even evolution doesnt do it better
<BluesKaj> yes Badenser , agreed ...I liked the dentities and used that feature as well
<BluesKaj> identities
 * genii-around sticks with his Pine
 * szal had no problem porting KMail settings from KDE3 to KDE4
 * Badenser neither
<szal> but then again, that was 2 years ago, so don't ask me for details ;)
 * Badenser had problems with one of the last Kubuntu updates (unfortunately cannot remember which)
<BluesKaj> it might be coincidence , but just around that time my mailserver switched to hotmail  so the pop3 mail settings no longer worked , had to switch to pophm and smtphm
<szal> but I switched distros quite a few times w/ these settings and never experienced any oddities
<Badenser> other question: where could I continue debugging?
<wohnpal> hi
<wohnpal> I am trying to format a HDD I have using mkisofs using kde 11.04... however mkisofs oder mkisofs.ext4 is not installed, how can that be?
<wohnpal> I thought it was part of the standard linux programs
<BluesKaj> wohnpal, I think genisoimage has replaced mkisifs
<BluesKaj> err mkisofs
<lcb> anyone with an idea why this portable scan device IRIScan keep being recognized as a Plustek OpticSlim M12?     http://paste.ubuntu.com/636920/
<claydoh> lcb: probably as that is what scanning chip the device is using
<lcb> claydoh: yes but... not working
<claydoh> do you have the needed firmware file?
<lcb> claydoh: yes, installed. is at the end of that pastedbin
<PythonSnake> is there antivirus for kubuntu ?
<lcb> btw, are wildcards allowed at 'overrides'?  'override "plustek-opticslim*"' or even verride "plustek*"
<claydoh> lcb: I don't know
<lcb> PythonSnake: the one i know, better and popular by demand, clam antivirus
<claydoh> I doubt it in this case
<lcb> claydoh: it's ok :)
<PythonSnake> do we need antivirus ? lcb
<claydoh> some scanners are a pain, tho these days  a lot of then Just Work, the rest are annoyingly difficult :/
<lcb> PythonSnake: very subjective matter. if there is an antivirus for linux, probably there are virus for linux.
<lcb> i never digged on that
<claydoh> PythonSnake: antivirus fo linux, generally not needed
<PythonSnake> lcb: ok i'll get than one thanks
<PythonSnake> for the best security :)
<claydoh> the antivirus stuff is mostly for thing like mail servers, where the virus can be transferred to others
<BluesKaj> !virus | PythonSnake
<ubottu> PythonSnake: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux. except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<lcb> PythonSnake: all antivirus are system ressources consuming, so better avoid... unless any good reason to believe the system is compromized by it
<PythonSnake>  except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba) means that I download something and copy it to windows ?
<lcb> claydoh: about the scanners being a pain.. indeed. i got this one long time ago and never tested it under linux. now i need it and... not working ;)
<lcb> PythonSnake: windows would not "contaminate" linux
<lcb> PythonSnake: better use a good one on the win side
<claydoh> lcb: from a quick googling it might be possible, tho I haven't looked too deeply
<lcb> claydoh: i'll try later or another day. thanks a lot :)
<PythonSnake> ok so no antivirus :)
<PythonSnake> thanks for the info
<claydoh> lcb: no problem. I used to have to compile sane and the gt68xx module by hand Back In The Day to get an old Mustek scanner to work lol
<lcb> !info clamAV > PythonSnake
<lcb> claydoh:  :)
<PythonSnake> lcb: fail ?
<lcb> !clamAV
<lcb> oops
<lcb> !info clamAV
<ubottu> clamav (source: clamav): anti-virus utility for Unix - command-line interface. In component main, is optional. Version 0.97+dfsg-2ubuntu1 (natty), package size 123 kB, installed size 592 kB
<PythonSnake> lol
<lcb> :p
<lcb> PythonSnake: that's the one most (virus paranoid) people uses
<PythonSnake> lcb: do you use bouncer ? (another topic :))
<lcb> PythonSnake: yes, the one you see when /whois lcb
<PythonSnake> lcb: do i need server for bnc ?
<lcb> PythonSnake: there are several, i believe ZNC is the most used. i'm using one recommended by freenode.net and for me was easy to install and activate
<PythonSnake> lcb: do I need a vpn ?
<lcb> i wanted something to run at that time (when activated) so i didn't put too much time on it
<lcb> PythonSnake: no. if you do a search on the freenode.net page i believe there is some info on it
<PythonSnake> lcb: does it run even if my pc is off ?
<alicia__> hi
<PythonSnake> hi alicia__
<alicia__> is the first time im using the kubuntu irc
<alicia__> xD
<lcb> PythonSnake: nooo. that's another thing. sorry, i'm using an irc cloak.
<PythonSnake> lcb: how to be online even if my pc is off ?
<lcb> PythonSnake: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks
<lcb> PythonSnake: with the BNC (bouncer)
<lcb> hello alicia__. welcome to the firstimers :p
<alicia__> thankss
<PythonSnake> lcb: I've tried ZNC but when I turn my pc off, i become offline
<alicia__> Im trying to add new networks
<lcb> PythonSnake: never used. i'm planning in trying it this year, or next
<alicia__> how can I change my nickname?
<lcb> ---> /nick NewNick
<alicia__> thanks!
<lcb> :)
<PythonSnake> alicia__: /msg NickServ register <password>
<AlexZion> hi guys ,there is a way to get a  "Language Selector" on the Login screen  ?
<lcb> AlexZion: i believe the default login screen comes with a lang selector option, not sure. did you change the default GUI style?
<AlexZion> lcb , actually I changed the theme but I think there wasn't on the default screen as well , anyway , I'll check it better ...
<lcb> AlexZion: System Settings | type in the search box (on the top right) login
<AlexZion> noway lcb, no language selector .... :(
<lcb> AlexZion: there might be a way of having it. google a bit on it
<AlexZion> ok thanks lcb ...., actually would very interesting to insert it in my themes ....
<AlexZion> lcb, do you know a good point to start building a new bootsplash ?
<AlexZion> I mean some good tutorial link  :)
<lcb> AlexZion: sorry, no :(
<AlexZion> ahh, you don't have to be sorry about that ... ;)
<lcb> a huge crash on the tour of france
<causticsand> When I try to change my printer details in system settings>printer configuration, I get the error, "The service 'Printer Configuration' does not provide an interface 'KCModule' with keyword 'system-config-printer-kde/system-config-printer-kde.py' The factory does not support creating components of the specified type.
<causticsand> I found a few posts from years ago where some people had a similar message, but the "fixes" haven't worked for me
<causticsand> Anyone else had this issue and resolved it?
<causticsand> Linux version 2.6.35-28-generic (buildd@rothera) (gcc version 4.4.5 (Ubuntu/Linaro 4.4.4-14ubuntu5) ) #50-Ubuntu SMP Fri Mar 18 19:00:26 UTC 2011
<causticsand> When I try to change my printer details in system settings>printer configuration, I get the error, "The service 'Printer Configuration' does not provide an interface 'KCModule' with keyword 'system-config-printer-kde/system-config-printer-kde.py' The factory does not support creating components of the specified type.
<causticsand> Linux version 2.6.35-28-generic (buildd@rothera) (gcc version 4.4.5 (Ubuntu/Linaro 4.4.4-14ubuntu5) ) #50-Ubuntu SMP Fri Mar 18 19:00:26 UTC 2011
<nikitis> Hey i have a scripting issue.
<nikitis> I'm trying to get kubuntu installing via debootstrapping on an "undisclosed" device that I cannot reveal.
<nikitis> Problem is.  Once I chroot the base system.  the script which was on the pre-chrooted environment gets cut off due to chrooting
<nikitis> Is there a way to make the script survive the chrooting process?
<BATi> nikitis: hmm, you are running a script, which does chroot? then split the work between out-of-chroot and in-chroot scripts
<nikitis> BATi: how would that work?
<nikitis> BATi: would the first script be able to send the command to run the other script?
<Monika> I have accidentally removed a USB stick that was not unmounted. Now it is not recognized anymore, it's not mountable and not even the partition manager can see it, so I can't even format it. Any ideas how to repair it?
<BATi> nikitis: chroot /newroot /path/to/script
<BATi> Monika: hmmm, does at least system see it, when you plug it in? you can check it by inserting it and running "dmesg" from konsole
<nikitis> BATi: so like # LANG=C chroot /mnt/kubuntu /kubuntu-installer.sh ?
<BATi> nikitis: well, I'm just offering general solution for running something in chroot, never used debootstrap myself, but something along those lines...
<BATi> nikitis: ...should work..
<Monika> I'll try that
<nikitis> BATi: before my line that kills the script is LANG=C chroot /mnt/kubuntu /bin/bash
<nikitis> is that because i'm telling it to just go back to bash?
<nikitis> BATi: or could I just leave out the last part entirely
<BATi> noaXess: no, you are telling it to change root a run interactive bash in it...
<BATi> nikitis: ^^
<BATi> nikitis: the script which calls chroot will continue after you logout from chrooted bash (ctrl+d, exit...)
<shane2peru> ok, I click on a text file and it opens in kate, I click another text file and it opens in the same kate and the other one disappears??  can't I see both at the same time?
<nikitis> BATi: so should i wait to chroot until the end of my script?
<BATi> shane2peru: you have both files open, the first just hides... enable tab plugin in kate to see them nicely...
<shane2peru> BATi: thanks
<BATi> nikitis: depends on what you are trying to achieve... if just chrooting and running some script inside chroot to do some changes in chrooted environment, then it does not matter... if you want to end up in interactive shell inside chroot, it would be wiser
<BATi> nikitis: eg. lets have a script called setup.sh, in that we copy needed files into chroot, and add script which will run inside called modify_env.sh so I can call "chroot /newroot /modify_env.sh && echo "Chroot modified"
<causticsand> When I try to change my printer details in system settings>printer configuration, I get the error, "The service 'Printer Configuration' does not provide an interface 'KCModule' with keyword 'system-config-printer-kde/system-config-printer-kde.py' The factory does not support creating components of the specified type.
<causticsand> Linux version 2.6.35-28-generic (buildd@rothera) (gcc version 4.4.5 (Ubuntu/Linaro 4.4.4-14ubuntu5) ) #50-Ubuntu SMP Fri Mar 18 19:00:26 UTC 2011
<hays> i got a dpkg error when installing kubunut
<hays> it was pretty vague saying it might be an error due to an old livecd or maybe error in package.  no package was listed
<hays> i am using the 64 bit 11.01 livecd downloaded yesterday
<hays> great and now my boot sector appears to have been nuked
<BluesKaj> boot sector ? are you going to dual boot ? hays
<hays> well that was the plan
<hays> of course now my boot sector is screwed up
<BluesKaj> how do you know?
<hays> well, because the system won't boot
<BluesKaj> windows won't boot ?
<hays> the system does not boot
<hays> hmm well damn
<BluesKaj> ok, now try holding the shift key down , when the bios page comes up , and then you should get a grub menu
<BluesKaj> without the live cd of course
<hays> nope
<hays> just sits there cursor blinking
<BluesKaj> hold the shiftkey for probly about 15-20secs
<hays> yep i did
<hays> nothing happened
<hays> twice
<BluesKaj> you need to reboot then hold the key
<hays> I did.  Twice.
<evmo> hello
<BluesKaj> hays does the live cd boot ok ?
<hays> yes
<hays> headed to a terminal right now
<BluesKaj> ok sudo update-grub
<hays> facepalm
<hays> wow
<hays> both of my hard drives appear to have linux partitions on them
<hays> that's wonderful
<BluesKaj> no ntfs ?
<hays> no
<hays> also, cfdisk isn't working i have to use fdisk
<hays> wow
<hays> i think my data is gone
<BluesKaj> :(
<hays> have to say ubuntu aint lookin too good right now heh
<BluesKaj> hays, how did you partition the space for kubuntu ... auto, guided or manual ?
<hays> auto only showed my windows partition, so I went to guided and selected the other drive, which was empty
<hays> I am very thankful I moved all my data to a FreeBSD machine
<hays> So reinstalling windows won't be too much an ordeal
<BluesKaj> so which hdd is set as default boot in th bios boot sequence?
<hays> It went CD-ROM then the Windows Drive
<hays> yep data definitely gone
<k3njiy> Heya, my gfx-card got attacked by dust puppies and burnt out. now i need a new one. can anybody suggest a good cheap one?
<hays> nvidia 460's are pretty cheap these days
<BluesKaj> personally I would burn a gparted live cd and make absolutelu sure that your windows drive is reformatted
<hays> the SEs are a particularly good bargain if you don't need a lot of performance
<BluesKaj> is or isn't
<hays> BluesKaj: I did.  I booted into puppy linux
<BluesKaj> ok
<k3njiy> hays: well since i do play games sometimes i would like one thats not too crappy. had a 8800gtx before.
<k3njiy> hays: it has to have dual dvi since i have a dual monitor setup
<hays> I have a GTX 460 (not SE) and its pretty good.   There is supposed to be a good 5 series out there too
<hays> Palit makes a GTX 460 2GB which looks interesting
<BluesKaj> I picked up a 8400gs for 40 bucks US at tigerdirect but beware of their discount plan ..it's a 3rd party scam IMO
<k3njiy> thx i will check them out.
<hays> k3njiy:  http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814261077
<k3njiy> but you all recomend nvidia instead of ati?
<hays> that's the 2 GB that looks interesting.  I have the 1 GB
<hays> k3njiy: im out of date with respect to linux and nvidia vs. ati
<hays> I've heard the ATI drivers have come along way though
<hays> The Palit one I linked is also nice because its not so freaking LONG   I have an MSI also and its like almost twice the length.  makes it a pain to fit in the case
<k3njiy> hays: thx, but since I'm in europe it's suboptimal for me to order from the us...
<hays> oh well im not saying use newegg just talking about one thing I like about the palit cards
<k3njiy> honestly never heard of them but they look nice! thx! you're happy with the palit card you have? might go for a less expensiv one, under 100€ since i need food every 2-3 days....
<k3njiy> think i will go for the PALIT GTS450 1024MB, looks nice. thanks hays
<hays> Yeah I've been happy with them.  not sure the conversion rate see if you can get the GTX they are better I think
<BluesKaj> aati drivers till suffer somewhat from develpment in linux ...IMO nvidia is till more up to date
<BluesKaj> ati
<hays> oh under $100 yeah thats probably good
<BluesKaj> dual dvi outs ?
<hays> im left wondering if I should even try to install linux again after that experience wow
<k3njiy> dual link dvi, whatever that might be...
<hays> FreeBSD's boot loader wigged me out though
<hays> I think you can drive two monitors from one dvi port but ive never done it
<hays> may need a special cable
<k3njiy> probably an adaptar of some sorts
<hays> http://www.google.com/products/catalog?hl=en&biw=1284&bih=727&q=dual+link+dvi+cable&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.&um=1&ie=UTF-8&tbm=shop&cid=6633518581110417809&sa=X&ei=SmQPTvbKI8XJgQf5lrGKDA&ved=0CDEQ8gIwAA
<k3njiy> just wondering if linux can managed a duallink.....
<BluesKaj> hays  broken url
<hays> ah well.  yeah its just a cable
<BluesKaj> hays , if you run freebsd , then whynot linx as well ? :)
<hays> I've moved around over the years
<k3njiy> hays BluesKaj: thanks guys, i will stick to nvidia, look at the palit cards and going afk now again (hackers is on tv ^ ^ ) cya
<BluesKaj> havent run bsd in 5 yrs or so
<hays> I have it on a server.  I did it because of zfs.
<hays> I have a RAID-Z1 in there.. which is like a RAID-5 on crack
<BluesKaj> k3njiy, later
<hays> 6 TB storage online
<hays> desktop has win7, laptop has macos
<hays> spent the last few days trying to hacknit0sh the system with no luck whatsoever
<hays> then figured why not stick linux on the drive
<hays> thinking maybe i could see how linux support for virtualization is, running win7 and macos in vbox or something
<BluesKaj> odd that both drives got formatted ...almost as if they're striped , if i can recall my raid memorybank
<hays> yes very odd.
<hays> Intel IHC10R controller..  I think those are pretty well supported in linux and everywhere
<hays> it is times like these I wish I had a better than 3.0M DSL connection
<hays> when downloading an era of Windows updates
<hays> Windows should have a way to let you burn a CD that like recovers your system files in a way that they are current
<hays> Also this continues my streak of bad luck with Asus components
<hays> I swear, I think I am just going to buy Gigabyte motherboards from here on out.
<hays> maybe that is superstitious
<PythonSnake> help
<PythonSnake> I got small fonts
<BluesKaj> kmenu>apps>settings>syten settings>application appearance>fonts .. PythonSnake
<BluesKaj> kmenu>apps>settings>system settings>application appearance>fonts
<PythonSnake> BluesKaj: What are defults ?
<PythonSnake> defaults*
<BluesKaj> depends on your resolution
<PythonSnake> 1366x768
<BluesKaj> you can adjustall fonts too
<PythonSnake> I think it's fixed
<PythonSnake> thanks
<mranima> Can some one answer me this, why is it when I watch videos on you tube or any video site the flash video freezes not like freeze that it stops but like it freezes during the video.
<Linkmaster> mranima: are you using rekonq?
<mranima> no i using Chromium.
<mranima> with rekonq idk, don't like it.
<mranima> :P
<Linkmaster> Try using FF or Rekonq to do it
<mranima> on firefox it happens as well.
<Linkmaster> have you tried reinstalling flash?
<mranima> nope.
<mranima> i'll do that.
<elkng> "universe/m/mc/" <- there are some files: "mc_4.7.0.9-1_i386.deb" and "mc_4.7.0.9-2.debian.tar.gz" is the second one the source for this package ?
<elkng> if I want to download all packages do I have to download only *i386.deb files from all those directories ?
<sinnock> hey i am a new kubuntu user and have been having some trouble getting internet games to run on my computer. i need help figuring it out
<mranima> Alright linkmaster thanks Reinstalling worked! :)
<sinnock> hey i am a new kubuntu user and have been having some trouble getting internet games to run on my computer. i need help figuring it out. i have both the rekong and firefox web browsers and java plugins installed but the games still won't run. any help would be awesome
<elkng> I want to have local copy of repo of i386 packages, is there easy way to do this rather then "wget" ?
<Torch> elkng: what is wrong with wget?
<gomiboy> elkng: wget is perfect, use --mirror option
<gomiboy> (also man wget :)
<sinnock>  hey i am a new kubuntu user and have been having some trouble getting internet games to run on my computer. i need help figuring it out. i have both the rekong and firefox web browsers and java plugins installed but the games still won't run. any help would be awesome
<elkng> if I use wget with link "http://ubuntu.wikimedia.org/ubuntu//pool/universe/" and there are files like: "mc_4.7.0.6-1.debian.tar.gz , mc_4.7.0.6-1.dsc, mc_4.7.0.6-1_amd64.deb, mc_4.7.0.6-1_i386.deb, mc_4.7.0.6.orig.tar.gz"  it will download all those files, but I only need one "mc_4.7.0.6-1_i386.deb"
<elkng> maybe there are some DVD's like 8 DVD for debian, where I can just download them for later use ?
<bomber> sinnock you might need flash installed
<sinnock> thats what i thought but i have 10.1
<sinnock> this is what my firefox browser says: Shockwave Flash      File: libgnashplugin.so     Version:      Shockwave Flash 10.1 r999.     Gnash 0.8.9, the GNU SWF Player. Copyright (C) 2006, 2007, 2008, 2009, 2010, 2011 Free Software Foundation, Inc.     Gnash comes with NO WARRANTY, to the extent permitted by law. You may redistribute copies of Gnash under the terms of the GNU General Public License. For more information about Gnash, se
<bomber> see if gnash is installed
<bomber> thats a good shockwave flash player
<bomber> well not player but pluggin
<BluesKaj> sinnock, is kubunu-restricted-extras installed ?
<sinnock> thanks i'll check
<Torch> bomber: my guess would be in this case gnash is actually the problem.
<sinnock> i think so blues but i'll check
<BluesKaj> !kubunu-restricted-extras
<BluesKaj> oops
<BluesKaj> !kubuntu-restricted-extras
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<bomber> its possible.... mine worked for a couple days with just flash installed and then it stopped working so i removed it and installed gnash and mine is all set... but every system is a little different i guess
<sinnock> ok i have gnash
<sinnock> should i remmove adobe?
<BluesKaj> gnash isn't the most reliable either
<bomber> no, i wouldnt but you might wanna remover flash
<sinnock> how do i do that?
<BluesKaj> sinnock, did you read the post about kubuntu-restricted-extras ?
<bomber> ohh yea sorry
<sinnock> yes i got them
<bomber> its listed as adobe flash player...
<BluesKaj> bomber, gnash isn't a good idea
<sinnock> :)
<bomber> you guys know better than me... i was just trying to help... it worked on mine
<BluesKaj> ok sinnock the open a terminal and do , sudo apt-get install --reinstall flashplugin-installer
<sinnock> oh no its fine i know little to nothing
<bomber> the adobe flash was working fine and then after i upgraded flash it stopped working so i had to use gnash
<sinnock> terminal?
<sinnock> i got runescape to work once but then it didn't work
<BluesKaj> sinnock, yes , kmenu>apps>system>terminal
<sinnock> found it thanks :)
<sinnock> ok so i typed in the terminal screen: do , sudo apt-get install --reinstall flashplugin-installer   on the next line it said: bash:  syntax error near unexpected token do
<Torch> sinnock: well, drop the "do ," ;-)
<sinnock> :) thanks
<BluesKaj> sinnock, just copy and paste ,  sudo apt-get install --reinstall flashplugin-installer
<sinnock> i'm a smart feller :P
<shane2peru> ok, quick question, why is my computer running slower?  I click on a windows, or something, and it is like the fan speed kicks up and the computer wakes up and 4 seconds later the icon starts blinking for the window I opened, and 2 seconds later it opens?
<shane2peru> It acts like I do in the morning when I first wake up
<BluesKaj> using the terminal is a good way to learn about how linux aps and packages work ...a very useful tool
<shane2peru> maybe this is a good question for a 'smart feller'  ;)
<sinnock> not really XD
<shane2peru> lol. :)  Just had to comment on  that comment.
<sinnock> ok it asked me for my password and it won't let me type it :P
<sinnock> shane: LOL
<shane2peru> sinnock: it is hidden
<shane2peru> sinnock: so you won't see it as you type, but it is there.
<BluesKaj> shane2peru, check in system monitor to see what's eating your cpu
<sinnock> ... i really am a smart feller
<sinnock> :l
<sinnock> YAY! it worked
<BluesKaj> that's to keep peering eyes from seeing your pw , sinnock
<shane2peru> BluesKaj: nothing.  It doesn't feel like it is lagging because it is busy with 'heavy' work, it acts like it 'wakes up' to open Dolphin, are disks spinning down??
<sinnock> aha
<sinnock> :)
<shane2peru> BluesKaj: ohh, wait, top shows Xorg as using about 30% cpu
<shane2peru> whereas the GUI with Alt+F2 shows nothing
<BluesKaj> shane2peru, ok, hve you installed the recommended drivers in  additional drivers ?
<sinnock> ok flash plugin installed
<shane2peru> BluesKaj: yep
<shane2peru> checking now to make sure they are still 'enabled'
<shane2peru> yep, it is active
<BluesKaj> sometimes a bug appears with nvidia drivers saying the driver is installed but not being used
<sinnock> ok i'm testing a game now
<shane2peru> BluesKaj: let me digress a minute, using another distro, if I had 100 things going on, the desktop was still very responsive click on a window and it popped on the screen very quickly, so that is probably the root of my question
<mranima> this might silly to ask, but is there a Oxygen theme for Chromium?
<sinnock> that would be cool
<mranima> so theres not?
<BluesKaj> mranima, barely , chromium doesn't integrate much with kde
<billytwowilly> anybody else getting a ton of random vlc crashes?
<mranima> ah i see.
<mranima> thanks for letting me know.
<shane2peru> BluesKaj: appears to have been Google Desktop indexing my files, stopped the indexing, and now everything is more snappy, and xorg is between 8% and 20%
<mranima> also i haven't experience any crashes with VLC, whats happening with yours?
<shane2peru> with amarok bouncing in now and then at 50%??  I'm not evening playing music
<BluesKaj> mranima, yeah it's sad ...i complained at #chromium and they said they pass along the request ,..it's espcially bad if you run a largescrn monitor
<mranima> yeah.
<mranima> but all we can do is wait.
<BluesKaj> the fonts on the bookmarks toolbar can't be enlarged
<shane2peru> BluesKaj: ok, I think I got it, seems as though amarok was hung up or something
<shane2peru> brb
<sinnock> ok so the game still won't load... :P
<sinnock> any othe suggestions
<sinnock> ?
<BluesKaj> amarok is buggy,unresponsive and I hate the layout
<gomiboy> sinnock: give us the url of the game
<BluesKaj> sinnock, what game ?
<sinnock> kongregate.com everybody edits
<sinnock> it works on our other kubuntu computer and we changed them both to kubuntu at the same time
<Soothsayer> What's the difference between GDM and KDM ?
<mranima> KDM is for KDE and GDM is for gnome :-D
<gomiboy> sinnock: did you restarted your browser after the reinstall of flash?
<sinnock> yes but i'll try it again
<BluesKaj> sinnock,refresh any browsers that were open
<shane2peru> Soothsayer: GDM is the Gnome boot thing, and KDM is the KDE Boot thing, they can boot anything, used to be GDM wouldn't let you shutdown kde and visa versa
<sinnock> ok
<shane2peru> Soothsayer: that is just a basic difference, I'm sure there are more indepth differences between the two.
<mranima> yeah there is.
<mranima> but it depends which one you like.
<mranima> can this post on Posterous http://www.kde.org/applications/internet/blogilo/
<Ddpbf> shane2peru: actually KDM is KDE Display Manager not just KDE boot thing :)
<shane2peru> Ddpbf: ahh, ok, right, I guess it is what runs X, because reseting X is usually done by restarting the K/G DM  <-- OOOh, Display Manager. :)
<Ddpbf> :)
<shane2peru> that makes sense, I couldn't think of the appropriate terms hence, boot thing. :)
<Ddpbf> yes DM in GDM/KDM/LXDM is for display manager
<Ddpbf> I think only Xfce does not have native display manager
<sinnock> oi... so it didn't work (restarting my browser) i'll work on it more tomarrow :P
<sinnock> thanks for all the help guys!
<mranima> http://www.kde.org/applications/internet/kget/ can Kget integrate with Chromium?
<BluesKaj> sinnock, check your graphics drivers in kmenu>apps>system>additional drivers
<Ddpbf> mranima: I dont think so
<Ddpbf> kget can bee integrated with firefox
<Ddpbf> (and of course with rekonq/konqueror)
<Ddpbf> but you can see on kde-apps
<Ddpbf> is there some cool app for chromium integration
<Ddpbf> I know ther is kwallet support for chromium
<sinnock> ok sorry i took so long
<sinnock> so i have no proprietary drivers in use but i have: experamental 3D support for NVIDIA cards
<sinnock> should i activate that?
<Ddpbf> what?
<Ddpbf> if there is no proprietary drivers you allredy use
<Ddpbf> open source drivers
<sinnock> ok cool thanks
<BluesKaj> sinnock, no the recommended driver is what you want
<sinnock> what do you mean?
<Ddpbf> sinnock:
<BluesKaj> is there one listed , sinnock?
<Ddpbf> sudo lspci -knn | grep -i VGA
<sinnock> no threres just the experamental 3D thingy
<Ddpbf> paste output on http://paste.kde.org
<sinnock> paste what?
<BluesKaj> ok , sinnock , lspci |grep VGA , in trhe terminal
<BluesKaj> that will tell you which graphics card you have so we can figure out which driver you need
<sinnock> ok cool
<sinnock> ok so i'm typing: ispci lgrep VGA
<BluesKaj> if it's just one or two lines, paste them here
<Graf_Westerholt> sinnock, just copy and paste it.
<Graf_Westerholt> sinnock, it is not l, it is |
<scott__> just a quick question, is it possible to set windows programs to always be executable for Wine?
<sinnock> how do you do that?
<Graf_Westerholt> Yes, scott__ :)
<BluesKaj> sinnock, shift , then the \ key
<scott__> I know you can go into Properties>Permissions in Kubuntu, but I'd like to be able to download and install Windows programs without that step :D
<scott__> I'm careful enough about what I download
<BluesKaj> scott__, the exe are the only windows apps that will run in wine afaik
<Graf_Westerholt> scott__, just click the exe, type in wine and check the box to allways start it with wine.
<scott__> okay
<scott__> thanks Graf_Westerholt
<Graf_Westerholt> np
<BluesKaj> or windows even :)
<scott__> So Graf_Westerholt, when I download EXEs in the future, will I need to change the permission to make them executable?
<Graf_Westerholt> You do not need to change the permision.
<Graf_Westerholt> I have never set executable permission to any exe file.
<BluesKaj> sco if you did what Graf_Westerholt suggested then when you click on the app it should auto-openin wine
<BluesKaj> scott__,^
<scott__> I did
<sinnock> ok Blueskaj i figured it out. it said:  01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nvidia corperation NVCrushll [GeForce2 MX Integrated Graphics]   (rev bl)
<Ddpbf> it is pretty old gpu
<Ddpbf> i guess ther is no proprietary drivers for it
<Ddpbf> actually
<Ddpbf> you could try with 96.xx legacy
<sinnock> how do i do that?
<Ddpbf> nvidia-96
<sinnock> ok?
<Ddpbf> sudo apt-get install nvidia-96
<Ddpbf> http://packages.ubuntu.com/natty/nvidia-96
<sinnock> ok i entered in: sudo apt-get install nvidia-96. and it gave me thisSome packages could not be installed. This may mean that you have requested an impossible situation or if you are using the unstable      distribution that some required packages have not yet been created or been moved out of Incoming. The following information may help to resolve the situation:  The following packages have unmet dependencies:  nvidia-96 : Depends:
<sinnock> Depends: xserver-xorg-core (>= 2:1.8.99.905-1ubuntu3) but it is not going to be installed
<sinnock> thats what it gave me
<Ddpbf> errr
<Ddpbf> you have xorg-edgers installed?
<Ddpbf> *enabled
<sinnock> let me check
<sinnock> in kpackagekit?
<Ddpbf> yes
<sinnock> ok
<sinnock> i entered xorg-edgers in the search box and it didn't come up with anything
<Ddpbf> ok go in konsole
<Ddpbf> and
<Ddpbf> cd /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<Ddpbf> ls -l
<Ddpbf> paste output of this commands on
<Ddpbf> thise site http://paste.kde.org
<sinnock> all it gave me was this: brambleclaw@sdfghi231:~$ cd /etc/apt/sources.list.d brambleclaw@sdfghi231:/etc/apt/sources.list.d$ ls -l total 0 brambleclaw@sdfghi231:/etc/apt/sources.list.d$
<Ddpbf> huh
<Ddpbf> you dont have any ppas
<Ddpbf> let me chack few things
<sinnock> ok
<Tm_T> ppa isn't necessarily in sources.list.d/
 * BluesKaj wonders if that GeForce2 MX card uses the nouveau driver as default
<Ddpbf> lol
<Ddpbf> they put nvidia-96 from maverick in natty
<Ddpbf> repos
<Ddpbf> :)
<sinnock> ok so what do i do with that?
<Ddpbf> you could try to get 3d with floss drivers
<Ddpbf> or
<Ddpbf> you could download binary drivers
<Ddpbf> from nvidia site
<Ddpbf> and install it
<sinnock> ok do you know what the url is?
<sinnock> url address
 * Ddpbf does not have nivdia
<sinnock> or is that not the right term?
<sinnock> ok
<Ddpbf> http://www.nvidia.com/object/unix.html
<Ddpbf> i guess this is it
<shane2peru> nvidia??
<shane2peru> sinnock: you have nvidia?
<sinnock> ya why?
<shane2peru> what is the problem?  I have nvidia, but I use the drivers in the repos
<shane2peru> haven't had any issues
<shane2peru> I'm no expert, but do have experience with those things
<sinnock> i've been trying to get my computer to run internet games
<BluesKaj> sinnock , open kmenu>apps>sttings>systemsettings>desktop effects ..are the desktop effects enabled ?
<sinnock> and i have no idea what i'm doing
<sinnock> no
<sinnock> i turned them off
<shane2peru> oh, but not a nvidia problem necessarily then
<Ddpbf> sinnock: do you have falsh installed?
<sinnock> flash? yes
<sinnock> adobe 10.1 i belive
<BluesKaj> Ddpbf, yes he has..
<Ddpbf> what web browser do you use
<sinnock> rekong and firefox
<sinnock> currently recong
<sinnock> rekong
<Ddpbf> q not g
<Ddpbf> rekonq :)
<sinnock> :l i'm smart...
<sinnock> ok so i'm using rekonq
<sinnock> :P LOL
<sinnock> should i turn the desktop effects back on?
<Ddpbf> maybe you dont have enough CPU or RAM for flash games
<sinnock> thats entirely possible
<sinnock> this computer was around when there were dinosaurs
<BluesKaj> sinnock, that's your choice I just wanted to se if the composting was doinfg direct rendering and 3D on the graphics driver
<sinnock> however i can run AOW on my computer
<sinnock> oh ok
<Ddpbf> ps do you use NoSript or flashblock on FF?
<sinnock> i don't know
<sinnock> how do i find out?
<Ddpbf> believe me if u dont know how to find it ou do not use it
<Ddpbf> :)
<sinnock> oh also when i had windows xp on here i could run them moderately well
<sinnock> :) LOL
<shane2peru> perhaps as a thought sinnock you need to clear the browser cache?  maybe?
<sinnock> ok how do i do that?
<shane2peru> I don't use rekonq, in FF I think it is ctrl + shift + delete??  or something like that.
<BluesKaj> sinnock, try this in the terminal , sudo apt-cache policy nouveau . paste the output thats beside the "installed"
<sinnock> N: Unable to locate package nouveau brambleclaw@sdfghi231:/etc/apt/sources.list.d$
<Ddpbf> sinnock: first do cd ~/
<sinnock> ok
<BluesKaj> ok thanks sinnock ,that helps
<sinnock> ya
<sinnock> i think i did something wrong. it gave me this: $ cd~/ bash: cd~/: No such file or directory brambleclaw@sdfghi231:/etc/apt/sources.list.d$ cd~/ N: Unable to locate package nouveau bash: cd~/: No such file or directory brambleclaw@sdfghi231:/etc/apt/sources.list.d$ brambleclaw@sdfghi231:/etc/apt/sources.list.d$  bash: brambleclaw@sdfghi231:/etc/apt/sources.list.d$: No such file or directory brambleclaw@sdfghi231:/etc/apt/sources.li
<Ddpbf> uf
<sinnock> uf?
<Ddpbf> sinnock: just restart
<sinnock> the computer?
<Ddpbf> *close konsole and open new one
<sinnock> oh ok :P
<Ddpbf> uf is ouch in serbian
<Ddpbf> :)
<sinnock> :)
<sinnock> ok
<sinnock> ok i'm supposed to enter sudo apt-cache policy nouveau in the konsole right?\
<Ddpbf> yes
<sinnock> brambleclaw@sdfghi231:~$ sudo apt-cache policy nouveau  [sudo] password for brambleclaw:  N: Unable to locate package nouveau brambleclaw@sdfghi231:~$
<sinnock> thats what it gave me
<Ddpbf> errr
<Ddpbf> apt-cache nouveau
<sinnock> ok
<well_laid_lawn> !nouveau
<ubottu> nouveau is an open-source nvidia driver included by default since Ubuntu 10.04. Currently, 3D rendering is only partially supported. More information can be found at http://nouveau.freedesktop.org/wiki/ | See !nvidia for the closed-source Nvidia driver.
<sinnock> brambleclaw@sdfghi231:~$ apt-cache nouveau E: Invalid operation nouveau brambleclaw@sdfghi231:~$
<Ddpbf> wait a minute
<sinnock> ok
<BluesKaj>  invalid operation ?
<Ddpbf> apt-cache show nouveau
<sinnock> ok
<Ddpbf> no no  no
<sinnock> ok
<Ddpbf> apt-cache show xserver-xorg-video-nouveau
<Ddpbf> it is right name of package i guess
<sinnock> brambleclaw@sdfghi231:~$ apt-cache show xserver-xorg-video-nouveau Package: xserver-xorg-video-nouveau Priority: optional Section: x11 Installed-Size: 300 Maintainer: Ubuntu X-SWAT <ubuntu-x@lists.ubuntu.com> Original-Maintainer: Debian X Strike Force <debian-x@lists.debian.org> Architecture: i386 Version: 1:0.0.16+git20110107+b795ca6e-0ubuntu7 Provides: xorg-driver-video, xserver-xorg-video-10 Depends: libc6 (>= 2.4), libdrm-nouve
<sinnock>  2.4.23), libudev0 (>= 147), xorg-video-abi-10, xserver-xorg-core (>= 2:1.10.0-0ubuntu1~) Filename: pool/main/x/xserver-xorg-video-nouveau/xserver-xorg-video-nouveau_0.0.16+git20110107+b795ca6e-0ubuntu7_i386.deb Size: 83674 MD5sum: c0a5cc94833c14d7d00ebcf1db1ee851 SHA1: 832125a3dc878d2df463194c4608bd48e7506469 SHA256: 26829dfa5881a37c572d25078c7c045e38034fd25125d059931571e35fbe076b Description: X.Org X server -- Nouveau display dri
<sinnock> a further description)  provides support for NVIDIA Riva, TNT, GeForce, and Quadro cards.  .  Although the nouveau project aims to provide full 3D support it is not yet  complete, and these packages do not include any 3D support.  Users requiring 3D support should use the non-free "nvidia" driver.  .  This package is built from the FreeDesktop.org xf86-video-nouveau driver. Homepage: http://nouveau.freedesktop.org/wiki/ Bugs: https
<sinnock> Supported: 18m Task: ubuntu-desktop, ubuntu-uec-live, kubuntu-desktop, kubuntu-mobile-desktop, kubuntu-mobile, edubuntu-desktop, edubuntu-uec-live, xubuntu-desktop, mythbuntu-backend-master, mythbuntu-backend-slave, mythbuntu-desktop, mythbuntu-frontend, ubuntu-netbook
<BluesKaj> sinnock, okokok
<Ddpbf> sinnock: please but please do use http://paste.kde.org
<Ddpbf> just go there and paste output
<Ddpbf> then gave us link
<sinnock> ok sorry
<BluesKaj> not necessary , it's not in use
<sinnock> ok how do i add to the pastebin i've already created
<sinnock> ?
<BluesKaj> BBL ...dinnertime
<sinnock> ok
<Ddpbf> i am sorry i have to go and sleep it is midnight in europe
<Ddpbf> :)
<sinnock> :) ok
<sinnock> thanks for all the help!
<Ddpbf> sinnock: just go in url bar
<Ddpbf> and copy url
<sinnock> http://paste.kde.org/90751/
<Ddpbf> something like this
<Ddpbf> yes
<sinnock> i thought you'd left sorry
<Ddpbf> i get to go sleep now
<sinnock> thanks for all the help
<Ddpbf> god night to me and all people from europe, good morning america
<Ddpbf> :)
<PythonSnake> lol
#kubuntu 2011-07-03
<PythonSnake> Hi
<SIR_Taco> hello
<erika> hi guys
<SIR_Taco> hi erika
<lcb> hi SIR_Taco, erika and everyone without any way of typing.
<SIR_Taco> hi lcb
<lcb> SIR_Taco: do you use xsane by any chance?
<lcb> trying to discover how to change scansource on the latest version
 * Linkmaster pays close attention to this
<lcb> Linkmaster: i don't know, sorry.
<SIR_Taco> lcb: nope, I don't have a scanner
<lcb> SIR_Taco: it's ok.
<SIR_Taco> doesn't mean I can't help... just means maybe not lol
<Linkmaster> I was hoping someone would know, that printer I worked on earlier, it has a scanner, and it'd be nice to know how to do the scanning stuff *before* my mom gets linux installed
<lcb> if you see the official page there is a scan source option. however on my installation there is none
<lcb> SIR_Taco: it's ok, still :p
<lcb> Linkmaster: if the driver installs properly i believe the scanner will work too
<SIR_Taco> lcb: isn't there a sane front-end for KDE?
<Linkmaster> Hmm, okay. I'll find out how to use it
<lcb> SIR_Taco: i installed all soft available.... and yes, there is one, let me see
<lcb> SIR_Taco: scanlite
<SIR_Taco> oh yea, that's it... doesn't show your scanner in there either?
<lcb> SIR_Taco: that one does not detect this scanner
<SIR_Taco> but the 'saned' back-end should... regardless of the UI
<lcb> xsane
<SIR_Taco> how about in the console/konsole typing "sane-find-scanner"
<lcb> yes, it detects. however i need to change from flatbed to feeder
<SIR_Taco> ooooh
<lcb> found USB scanner (vendor=0x07b3, product=0x045f [600dpi USB Scanner], chip=GT-6816) at libusb:003:004
<lcb> found USB scanner (vendor=0x0bda, product=0x8189) at libusb:001:002
<lcb> $ scanimage -L > device `gt68xx:libusb:003:004' is a Iris Iriscan Express 2 flatbed scanner
<lcb> is not a flatbed
<lcb> it's working already but on my win virtual max. but i want it to work in kubu
<SIR_Taco> have you went through this: http://linux.about.com/od/linux101/a/desktop05d.htm ?
<lcb> let me see
<SIR_Taco> seems there are settings for feeders
<lcb> SIR_Taco: i'll read that too.
<lcb> i went over a lot of docs trying to solve this
<SIR_Taco> lcb: let me know if it solves it or not... I'll keep looking
<SIR_Taco> but, reading that, it makes me wonder if it's a limitation of drivers...
<lcb> SIR_Taco: i believe is something to do with the driver ( cism216.fw ) but i also believe that's the only one available
<lcb> yeap
<SIR_Taco> does the driver give a list of available options?
<lcb> driver/firmaware
<lcb> SIR_Taco: hmm good point. i  only instructed gt68xx.conf to point to that one and that's it
<SIR_Taco> I'm wonder if you can set custom options in xsane, in order to apease the driver
<lcb> SIR_Taco: i'll search for that .fw options, probably i need to insert some in gt68xx.conf
<SIR_Taco> lcb: likely... I'm not sure... I haven't had the need for a scanner in Linux
<lcb> i did this pastbin some hrs ago. http://paste.ubuntu.com/636920/  but probably things already changed. pls take a look in case some idea come to ur mind
<lcb> i'll go over all commands again if needed
<SIR_Taco> give me a minute
<lcb> this is a portable scanner, very useful for me ... if working of course. well it works, but under win.
<lcb> SIR_Taco: take your time. no worries. i have about 50 yrs ahead
<lcb> i think something's wrong with Linkmaster today.... so quiet... he did something or is about to
<Linkmaster> I'll let you find out >:)
<lcb> oh oh..
 * lcb activates paranoidand closes all ports mode 
<lcb> geee
 * lcb activates paranoid mode closes all ports
 * Linkmaster access's lcb's computer through his IRC port
<lcb> nah nah... is closed. i'm talking trough my microwave prototype pc
<lcb> well, back to work on this scann thingy
<SIR_Taco> lch: how about http://www.meier-geinitz.de/sane/gt68xx-backend/ ?
<xjjk> hello
<lcb> SIR_Taco: i took a shortcut on that one by installing the recommended .fw. but yes, i'll read it all now
<xjjk> does the KDE 4.7 PPA include KDE-PIM w/ Akonadi?
<lcb> xjjk: hello
<xjjk> I'm under the impression 4.6.4 from the PPA doesn't include it
<lcb> SIR_Taco: Plustek	OpticSlim 1200	CIS	6816	0x07b3	0x0413	cism216.fw	Works. High resolutions are slow. The firmware is not hosted on my pages, so no guarantees...
<lcb> this ware the default one. didn't work
<lcb> the firmware is the same
<lcb> SIR_Taco: i foloowed this, before. https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/simple-scan/+question/139890
<SIR_Taco> lcb: it's a scanner/printer? or just a scanner?
<lcb> SIR_Taco: scanner. http://www.irislink.com/c2-1656-189/IRIScan-2-------Overview-of-IRIScan-2-Portable-Scanner.aspx
<SIR_Taco> lcb: ok, that makes more sense
<lcb> SIR_Taco: i just removed everything from /etc/sane.d/gt68xx.conf and left the lines for this scanner only -> firmware "/usr/share/sane/gt68xx/cism216.fw"
<lcb> going for reboot. saving things 1st
<lcb> brb
<SIR_Taco> ok
<lcb> still detected as a flatbed :( "Failed to start scanner. Document feeder out of documents".
<lcb> ohh boy
<lcb> ok, that's it. going back to windows.
<lcb> i mean, i'm going to this room windows area and think if i trow this trough it or not.
<SIR_Taco> lcb: and you've been through this: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1059096.html ?
<lcb> in my sane config i only have: # Iriscan Express 2 | usb 0x07b3 0x045f | firmware "/usr/share/sane/gt68xx/cism216.fw"
<xjjk> anything using KDE 4.7? does it include Akonadi-based KDEPIM yet?
<lcb> even this way, removing everything else, doesn't work
<lcb> xjjk: my things, i mean, my computers, are not using it yet, sorry
<xjjk> lcb: mm, okay
<SIR_Taco> neither is mine
<xjjk> I wanted to switch to Akonadi-based KDEPIM and disconnected IMAP or whatever it's called now
<xjjk> AFAIK it's in the experimental PPA for 4.6.4 still
<SIR_Taco> xjjk: yes I do believe it is
<lcb> xjjk: why moved to that release already?
<xjjk> lcb: why is what moved?
<lcb> "release"
<lcb> KDE 4.7
<xjjk> er, still not sure what you're asking
<kumaran> hello checking perpose
<kumaran> k i can able to chat properly this is first timt i am entering into quessel IRC
<SIR_Taco> kumaran: seems so
<kumaran> k i can able to chat properly this is first time i am entering into quessel IRC
<lcb> xjjk: isn't the one 11.04 is officially using KDE 4.6.4?
<SIR_Taco> kumaran: also seems so
<xjjk> lcb: AFAIK, no, 11.04 is officially using 4.6.3
<xjjk> or 4.6.2
<xjjk> yeh, 4.6.2 apparently
<lcb> http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-release-464
<xjjk> lcb: you need to be using the Kubuntu Updates PPA for that
<BATi> xjjk: there is no KDE 4.7 yet, it's still in beta... well I would call it alpha...
<xjjk> BATi: it's in RC
<SIR_Taco> lcb: as far as the company is concerned it "works under Linux".... have you tried e-mailing them with your problem?
<kumaran> and sorry for my english i had installed quessel IRC can u give me a tip to have long run in quessel
<lcb> xjjk: ahh ok. and my question was, why moving to the one not well tested yet
<xjjk> lcb: er, KDE 4.7 or Akonadi-based KDEPIM?
<xjjk> I want the latter; I want to switch to disconnected IMAP
<SIR_Taco> I'm at 4.6.3
<lcb> SIR_Taco: not yet, but i will because i really need this scanner
<BATi> xjjk: ummm... if you wish to call it RC, suit yourself :) still lots of bugs
<xjjk> BATi: I didn't call it RC; KDE's release team did
<SIR_Taco> lcb: well I can't find a solution... and if they "support" it, they should be able to give you an answer, I would hope anyway
<lcb> SIR_Taco: it's ok. thanks a lot buddy :)
<SIR_Taco> kumaran: not sure what you mean
<SIR_Taco> lcb: not a problem
<lcb> SIR_Taco: is working under Win VM, so it will be used. but you know.. why turning on the win when it must work under kubuntu?!..
<kumaran> ru a Ruby on Rails Developer
<kumaran> Taco RU there??
<lcb> i think he just left
<SIR_Taco> lcb: very true! Atleast you have a bandaid until a solution somes
<lcb> yeap
<BATi> xjjk: right... nevertheless it's not meant for daily use, as stated by same kde release team... and that is why it is in kubuntu's experimental ppa
<SIR_Taco> *comes.... lol
<lcb> hehehe
<xjjk> BATi: er, Akonadi KDEPIM is in the experimental PPA
<xjjk> BATi: KDE 4.7 is in the beta PPA
<SIR_Taco> kumaran: no... I do a lot of PHP/Java
<lcb> SIR_Taco: you are learnig with my typos
<lcb> learning either
<SIR_Taco> lcb: seems so lol
<xjjk> BATi: I'm completely fine testing beta releases
<xjjk> but if I am switching to Akonadi
<xjjk> I only want to download my 5 GB e-mail inbox once
<SIR_Taco> xjjk: using K-mail?
<xjjk> SIR_Taco: yes
<BATi> xjjk: you don't happen to use disconnected imap, right?
<xjjk> BATi: I'd like to w/ Akonadi
<xjjk> I don't use it pre-Akonadi
<xjjk> been burned too many times
<xjjk> and it was pointless reporting bugs back then
<xjjk> since it's now in the "release" I'd like to make an effort
<SIR_Taco> xjjk: I do believe that with the Akonadi/PIM integration with Kmail, there is a transition program... I do not believe it pulls from the server, but it's something to look up
<xjjk> SIR_Taco: yeah, I rather not bother
<xjjk> and start with a fresh disconnected IMAP with an Akonadi-based setup
<SIR_Taco> xjjk: you'd rather ask other's to look it up for you?
<xjjk> SIR_Taco: er, look up what? either someone is using it or isn't?
<xjjk> SIR_Taco: kde.org says Akonadi-based KDEPIM is in 4.6.4 and 4.7
<xjjk> Kubuntu is different
<xjjk> don't think my question is off-topic? where am I supposed to figure this out
<xjjk> other than downloading gigabytes to check myself
<lcb> i never used Akonadi. does it integrates with moz thunderbird?
<SIR_Taco> xjjk: I didn't say your question wasy off-topic
<xjjk> lcb: no
<lcb> oh too bad.
<xjjk> lcb: supposedly, Akonadi will bring the whole offline storage/searching that Thunderbird has to KMail
<lcb> SIR_Taco: do you use kmail?
<xjjk> lcb: supposedly, anyway
<lcb> i'm used to thunderbird but i really need to take a look on kmail
<kumaran> just now i installed kmail
<xjjk> lcb: well honestly if you're used to it, no reason to switch
<xjjk> I like KMail
<xjjk> it has 2 or 3 features that are a *pain* to get w/ Thunderbird
<xjjk> and I like the KDE integration
<lcb> xjjk: comparable with thunder or you never used it?
<xjjk> lcb: it's comparable
<xjjk> lcb: I use Thunderbird on some Windows machines
<lcb> hmm so i really might make the move
<xjjk> it's not my main client
<xjjk> but it's good enough for casual checking
<xjjk> and the offline/searching features are fantastic
<lcb> kmail?
<xjjk> lcb: Thunderbird
<lcb> ah ok
<SIR_Taco> lcb: no I don't use Kmail...
<SIR_Taco> xjjk: the last time I looked at Kmail with Akonadi/PIM integration... there was a "Migrate" program built in, and it did it fine, without re-downloading all of your e-mails
<xjjk> SIR_Taco: I see
<SIR_Taco> that was about a year ago now... I would like to think it hasn't changed
<lcb> SIR_Taco: for the sake of integration on KDE (too bad there are some good softs left aside) i already realized is better to use the kububntu default ones
<lcb> ... but.. i refuse to use rekonq
<SIR_Taco> lcb: I agree... I really like Thunderbird
<Linkmaster> lcb: aww, how come? Its getting a lot better
<lcb> Linkmaster: you are awake?
<Linkmaster> For now
<lcb> or dreaming alowd ?
<lcb> :p
<lcb> SIR_Taco: i need to test that kmail on a virtual machine before messing with this, to compare with thunder
<SIR_Taco> lcb: excellent idea... might want to suggest that to xjjk as well
<xjjk> eh lot of work
<xjjk> I don't have enough disk space on my laptop for VMs
<lcb> SIR_Taco: mixing mail clients on the same machine is a step closer to mess all email accounts
<lcb> xjjk: why you don't connect your laptop with the power cord and remove the battery? :o you'll have some more space
<lcb> j/k j/k
<xjjk> lcb: I've an SSD
<xjjk> I've only 6 GB free ATM, and I need it
<lcb> SSDs are getting bigger and bigger
<xjjk> but not cheaper and cheaper
<lcb> lol, yea
<xjjk> at least, not very much
<xjjk> my model has dropped $200 since I bought it
<xjjk> i.e., from a fortune to extremely expensive
<SIR_Taco> xjjk: there is a "migration"  feature built-in to Kmail 2, to get you from Kmal 1.x...
<SIR_Taco> xjjk: I cannont, at this time, tell you 100% that your email wont be eaten... it's still in testing
<xjjk> SIR_Taco: yeah, that's why I rather not migrate
<xjjk> SIR_Taco: I'm still bugged about Nepomuk
<xjjk> I had all these files tagged and rated
<lcb> well, a backup would be useful
<xjjk> and lost it all with a borked Nepomuk 6 migration
<xjjk> I won't lose my e-mail since I'm smart enough to  backup everything properly
<xjjk> but 5 gb is a lot to download again
<xjjk> especially over IMAP
 * xjjk does not have fast/reliable inet, he's at a cafe now
<SIR_Taco> xjjk: then wait until something very stable comes out
<SIR_Taco> no point in upgrading for the saake of upgrading
<lcb> xjjk: you could use some of the fre storage places, like dropbox, google, etc
<lcb> free
<szal> lcb: for mail?
<xjjk> SIR_Taco: mmm well I just want to know if the feature I want is _there_ or whether Kubuntu packaged it differently
<lcb> for the backups
<xjjk> all other risks I'm fine to take
<lcb> Linkmaster: what's going on?  are you ok?
<SIR_Taco> xjjk: but you worried about downloads?
<xjjk> SIR_Taco: yes
<Linkmaster> lcb: theres nothing wrong
<xjjk> SIR_Taco: I only have satellite at home, it's slow and has data caps
<xjjk> SIR_Taco: all other downloading I have to do at a cafe
<xjjk> Starbucks needs faster Internet
<xjjk> I never get faster than 150 KB/sec
<xjjk> I suppose they have a T1
<lcb> Linkmaster: good to know
<Linkmaster> most definitely
<SIR_Taco> xjjk: ah ok
<SIR_Taco> lcb: Linkmaster is busy humourng me in offtopic.... lol
<lcb> ohh
<xjjk> ty guys, think I am just going to upgrade
<xjjk> Akonadi KDEPIM appears to be in Kubuntu's 4.7
<SIR_Taco> xjjk: give it a shot, it *should* work
<SIR_Taco> and *should* migrate
<SIR_Taco> xjjk: worst case scenario... you have to drink 2 more Vente Vanilla Lates....
<SIR_Taco> xjjk: it would be nice to hear how it goes though
<micky> Hi,all who used the tool openvas?
<Linkmaster> I just loaded up lancelot..it'll take a few days to accustom myself to it, but its quite a nice launcher :D
<Landgraf_Chel> bug with process kded4 (using 100% CPU) solved already?
<andrewh192> hey guys
<andrewh192> ya know of a room that might be able to help me with working with different video formats
<andrewh192> and trying to convert a ogv file to a mp4 file
<andrewh192> hey
<andrewh192> luxima
<andrewh192> could you help me with something?
<xjjk> andrewh192: take a look at handbrake or vlc
<andrewh192> well
<andrewh192> i sorta figured it out on vlc
<andrewh192> but just not sure the different settings
<andrewh192> and how it all works
<andrewh192> what's incapsalation or whatever mean?
<andrewh192> The best format to upload your videofiles in are MP4 25 or 30 frames pr. second, 1280 * 720 resolution (16:9) and aprx. 3 mbit/sec. A file in this specification should have a filesize aprx. 25mb pr. minut video.
<andrewh192> If you just started using PodcastMachine we recommend you to test your video source file by uploading a small subset of the file  - for example a 10 seconds clip, before uploading the full file. In this way you are absolutely sure that you get the expected result from your source file when uploading it to PodcastMachine. You can always delete the test-uploads. After uploading your file and it becomes "ready" - if you dont see you
<andrewh192> episode under build-a-player - the format you uploaded was not recognized by PodcastMachine. If this happens then try to upload in another format. Newer versions of Windows Media and newer versions of FLV are currently unsupported.
<andrewh192> The maximum filesize you can upload is 1GB.
<FloodBotK1> andrewh192: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<andrewh192> http://paste.ubuntu.com/637419/
<xjjk> andrewh192: H.264 is very, very complicated
<xjjk> as is video encoding in general
<xjjk> andrewh192: use the defaults
<andrewh192> ok
<xjjk> andrewh192: the file you posted lays out what parameters you need to tune
<xjjk> unless you really really care, ignore everything else
<xjjk> not worth dealing with
<andrewh192> what's encapsulation mean?
<andrewh192> and how is that different than the video codec?
<xjjk> what's the context
<xjjk> oh, is this from vlc?
<andrewh192> yeah
<xjjk> think that refers to the container
<andrewh192> that's what i am using
<xjjk> ugh, encapsulation is a terrible word to use
<xjjk> andrewh192: you can have different "containers" that hold different codecs
<andrewh192> ok
<xjjk> avi, mp4, ogg
<xjjk> are all containers
<andrewh192> does it really matter?
<xjjk> yes
<andrewh192> which one should i use then?
<xjjk> you need to use what the tool you're working with supports
<xjjk> which is probably mp4
<andrewh192> ok
<andrewh192> yeah
<xjjk> which I believe it says
<xjjk> though not clearly
<andrewh192> yeah, what i copied and pasted on there, is just from a support page on the podcast site that i use
<xjjk> why uploading video to a podcast site?
<andrewh192> because...
<andrewh192> i wanted to have a video podcast episode
<xjjk> hrm, Ok
<andrewh192> i have one audio episode, and now i have a webcam (insert gasp here) and i wanted to do a video episode
<andrewh192> u have any better suggestions?
<andrewh192> i am totally open
<xjjk> ehh I am generally anti-media
<xjjk> it's too slow to listen to audio or video
<andrewh192> oh
<andrewh192> so u just read everything?
<xjjk> if I can read something over watching a video/listening to a podcast
<xjjk> I do
<andrewh192> gotcha
<andrewh192> hmm
<andrewh192> ok
<xjjk> personal preference
<andrewh192> gotcha
<andrewh192> yeah, i understand
<noaXess_netubu> heyhey
<noaXess_netubu> i don't have any power profile to configure in powermanagement.. latest kde..
<noaXess_netubu> or is there any other way to config power profiles? where they are saved?
<szal> pretty much impossible that you don't have any, you should have at least one
<szal> and if you change anything about it, you can then save these settings either as the same or as a new profile
<noaXess_netubu> szal: idon't have any.. an also cant' create a new or change any.. :( but i canswitch between them.. strange
<noaXess_netubu> i have it, but can't configure it
<BluesKaj> Howdy
<cutout> hi, am trying to install transperante oxygen on ubuntu kde desktop but no luck, can anyone help me?
<ubuntu____> When I boot Im getting grub_putchar not found error. How can I fix it?
<BluesKaj> ubuntu____, when grub loads , choose recovery kernel , then in the dialog choose "repair broken packages" , then  reboot
<ubuntu____> BluesKaj: grub doesn't load. I get that error before even seing grub
<BluesKaj> ubuntu____, so does booy hang at that error or what happens next ?
<BluesKaj> boot
<ubuntu____> I get that error and then I get grub rescue console
<S74rk7> Hi all!
<BluesKaj> ubuntu____, ok run sudo update-grub at the prompt
<ubuntu____> and then?
<ubuntu____> (I'm currently on the same PC using a livecd)
<BluesKaj> probly won't hurt to sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<BluesKaj> then reboot
<ubuntu____> ok, I'll be back in a few minutes if my pc doesn't die
<ubuntu____> thx
<BluesKaj> oh sorry , I missed that you were on the lkive cd ...thought you had a tty prompt on the install
<BluesKaj> oops . oh well , he'll bb
<josecandido> hhaaaaaaaaaa
<pelletta> hi all, I'm using Kubuntu 11.04 64 bit and I have problems with my sound card; there is a way to change pulse audio with alsa?
<BluesKaj> S74rk7, nice to see you have faith in amarok ..it's not working properly at all on my setup
<BluesKaj> pelletta, yes, just remove pulseaudio, it's layerd on top of alsa
<pelletta> on my setup amarok works well, but microphone doesn't  want to work
<BluesKaj> amarok does do what's supposed to , won'r load music . doesn't save the location etc ..it's amess
<S74rk7> BluesKaj: thats a shame... what distro are you using?
<pelletta> there is a command to remove pulse by konsole or I should do this using synaptic? Sorry I'm new to linux os
<S74rk7> BluesKaj: it used to mess around for me on 64bit kubuntu... but I'm running 32bit atm n seems ok... havent tried transfering any music though...
<S74rk7> Would anyone be able to help me out with usb_modeswitch --- I'm trying to get a netgear wnda3200 usb wifi dongle to work... it acts as a mass storage device when I connect it to the computer... I tried reading the man pages of usb_modeswitch but it doesnt really give much insight on how to use it ... well for me anyway...still a n00b :)
<BluesKaj> S74rk7, it doesn't really matter , I've never really liked amarok that much..vlc works wel for al my media
<S74rk7> BluesKaj: I'm a fan of VLC myself :)
<BluesKaj> never used modeswitch, S74rk7...no experince with it ..lsusb shows it as a storge device ?
<S74rk7> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<BluesKaj> pelletta,you can use the konsole or synaptic ..both will accomplish the same task
<S74rk7> BluesKaj: well in the logs it shows it as a storage device... trying to get you a screenshot ...
<BluesKaj> pelletta, in the konsole , sudo apt-get remove pulseaudio , if you wish
<pelletta> thanks
<BluesKaj> S74rk7, no need ...what we need to do is to find out how do the modeswitch so that the pc sees the wifi firmware and not the file system
<S74rk7> BluesKaj: Even searching "usb_modeswitch how to use" and variations its hard to find any clear instructions?
<BluesKaj> S74rk7, I found this but. I'm not a fan of ndiswrapper setups , tried them a few times and they nalways break on mine http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=885520
<S74rk7> BluesKaj: Thanks I'll give it a read now :)  I read something somewhere about ndiswrapper and using that method though that it can only connect at 2.4ghz rather that 5... but I'll read this see if it says any different :)  Thanks very much for looking btw !
<BluesKaj> S74rk7, also make sure you have the package "usb-modeswitch" installed ..should be by default.
<selvakumaran> Any Glass fish usrer???
<S74rk7> BluesKaj: I do it is installed ok... just have no idea how to use it :S lol
<BluesKaj> S74rk7, the nomodeswitch is supposed to send the command to switch on the wifi , and the windows driver required for ndiswrapper should be there as well
<BluesKaj> it should snd the command automatically when the usb device is connected
<BluesKaj> er modeswitch
<apa_> ukk mukk fukk
<BluesKaj> S74rk7, take a look here and read the debian readme , looks like this will get your modeswitch working ,  /usr/share/doc/usb-modeswitch-data/
<S74rk7> BluesKaj: Cool thank you... reading it now :)
<PythonSnake> Hi all
<S74rk7> hi!
<S74rk7> BluesKaj: I've stumbled onto the guys site - got the address from that readme... hopefully find something here...
<S74rk7> BluesKaj: Much appreciated all your help so far :)
<ironfroggy> My battery applet on my main panel is often reporting the wrong level. i think its reporting 1/10 the actual charge (i confirmed real charge with acpi command)
<kyubutsu> last update broke flash , any suggestions
<Linkmaster> kyubutsu: try and reinstall flash
<kyubutsu> Linkmaster: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree?
<Linkmaster> try using a package manager
<kyubutsu> there are two different packages for flash , just so you know
<kyubutsu> both useless too
<kyubutsu> i had chromium properly setup and this new update to flash broke it , can anyone tell me what's going on
<kyubutsu> broke on two puters , so that cant be coincidence
<Linkmaster> Hmm...I haven't yet had a problem with it. How exactly is it 'broken'?
<tsimpson> the flash that's in the repositories is the exact same flash that comes from adobe, in fact all the package does is download flash from adobe
<tsimpson> if it's broke, then adobe broke it
<Wojtulas> hi there, ive got question, ive got installed kubuntu 10.10, now i want to install windows 7 beside kubuntu, what i have to do with grub?
<Linkmaster> Also, what I did when my flash broke a long time ago, I used the package manager to remove adobe, install gnash, see if it works fine, if so, I leave it be, if not, I uninstall gnash, and install the adobe one, and it normally works after that
<tsimpson> Wojtulas: go ahead and just install windows, then follow https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub (from a LiveCD)
<tsimpson> the easier approach is to install windows first, then ubuntu, as it will then detect the windows install and add an option for it
<kyubutsu> so Linkmaster, tsimpson.. have you check kpackagekit ? do you see that flash update ?  run it and tell me what happens to your flash
<tsimpson> I have 10.3.181.26ubuntu0.10.04.1 (from Lucid)
<tsimpson> flash works fine
<Wojtulas> tsimpson: thank you,now i have to install windows because i need windows :) thanks :)
<kyubutsu> lucky you. am 11.04
<tsimpson> it's the same thing, just backported to 10.04
<Linkmaster> kyubutsu: chuck KPK, its been better since 10.10 and 11.04, but put Muon on it, its really nice, and similar to KPK
<kyubutsu> Linkmaster: i do not need such advice
<Linkmaster> I'm just saying, Muon is easier to navigate then KPK, and flash automatically updated..try what I said earlier, and see if it works
<kyubutsu> kpackagekit is fine, my issue is a trust issue, now i cant trust these browser/flash/java updates in fear of borkness , crappy
<kyubutsu> the conventional 'reinstalling' method usually doesnt work for me so now i am back to square one setting up flash !
<kyubutsu> frustrating? i think so
<kyubutsu> also, is that sevenmachines ppa for 64bit flash legit?
<chirol> buen dia a  todos
<chirol> saludos desde guadalajara mexico
<PythonSnake> !es | chirol
<ubottu> chirol: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<PythonSnake> :)
<PythonSnake> !ot | chirol
<ubottu> chirol: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<chirol> thanks
<chirol> join #kubuntu-es
<chirol> join #ubuntu-es
<kyubutsu> chirol: /join #kubuntu-es
<PythonSnake> Hi kyubutsu
<kyubutsu> after deleting all firefox stuff in /usr/lib (for cleanup purposes before reinstall) , its working by using sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree. i believe removing old config files for flash can greatly improve success chances
<kyubutsu> that includes clearing nspluginwrapper too
<kyubutsu> which is then installed along with flash
<BluesKaj> kyubutsu, another method is to  apt-get install reinstall package ..it also removes old config files and updates any librari=ies and links from what some experts tell me .
<BluesKaj> err install --reinstall
<kyubutsu> hm, i'll check that out
<beda_> nobody speaking?
<kyubutsu> ha! found obsolete guide to apt-get --reinstall option here : http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-apt-get.en.html#s-install
<kyubutsu> funny, "obsolete" lulz
<BluesKaj> kyubutsu, obsolete tutorial perhaps , but the command does work ...saved my setup a couple of times already
<kyubutsu> i find it ironic i would not think --reinstall an option in the command.. best kept secret
<BluesKaj> BBQ ...BBL
<hazamonzo> Hey folks. Im told mangler (ventrilo client) is in the ubuntu repo. (http://www.mangler.org/download/) I can't see it...
<yofel_> kyubutsu: side note: the apt-get manpage isn't obsolete and documents --reinstall ;)
<shane2peru> ok, switched back to Firefox, and they seemed to have changed where the youtube videos are hidden.  Where does firefox cache youtube videos?
<OerHeks> :-)
<shane2peru> ok, anyone good at setting up hp network printer connected directly to the network?
<linux-beginner-h> is there a ppa package for bangerang? There is a bug in version 2.0 which has been fixed in 2.0.1... but this update version is not in the official repository ?
<gomiboy> shane2peru: install the tool hplip
<shane2peru> gomiboy: ok, one second I just learned that I can access my printer through a web browser and the printer IP, I'm dumb!  Going on 4 years never new that!
<shane2peru> I'm assigning it a static IP.
<beda> When will kde 4.7 be available for kubuntu 11.04
<gomiboy> shane2peru: usually from the integrated web interface you can just access the settings, ink levels and the like, nothing more
<shane2peru> gomiboy: well, in this case I can set the IP to static, and a lot of variables, like page size that has always been a pain for me, we use A4 here in Peru
<yofel> beda: end of the week (hopefully), we're finally actually getting it done slowly https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Ninjas/Packaging
<gomiboy> shane2peru: sure but you can't print... :P
<shane2peru> lol, no, but I really really feel dumb owning this printer for 4-5 years and using it as much as I have and never knowing that.
<shane2peru> actually it was printing the way it was, but after like 3 print jobs, it locks up and I have to re-set it up, so something is wrong with that.  gomiboy
<linux-beginner-h> yofel: will there also be a bangeran update within the next beta packages?
<yofel> not that I know of, best file an version update request bug
<linux-beginner-h> thanks
<shane2peru> gomiboy: ok, once that is installed??
<PythonSnake> yofel: end of the week ?
<PythonSnake> whoa so cool
<gomiboy> shane2peru: run hp-setup
<shane2peru> gomiboy: as root?  otherwise I can't seem to install the plugin
<yofel> Estimated. There's no way to give a final date since I don't know who will have how much time during the week.
<shane2peru> gomiboy: apparently, running as root allowed downloading and installing the plugin
<shane2peru> gomiboy: thanks!!!!
<gomiboy> shane2peru: if it locks again check the web interface, there should be an error log or a status
<shane2peru> gomiboy: for the printer itself?  is my firewall blocking things??
<shane2peru> printer just seems to blink and not print
<yofel> there's also hplip-gui for a graphical manager for HP printers
<shane2peru> ok, thanks, gotta run
<Linkmaster> I'm having a cmake problem: http://pastebin.com/UvTNEPwC
<Linkmaster> The problem is, I know for fact that zlibs is installed, I installed it, purged it, installed it again, and it still complains. any advice on how to make it know that its actually there?
<yofel> Linkmaster: why aren't you using the zlib version from the repository?
<Linkmaster> I was, I used 'apt-get' to do all of that
<yofel> ah wait... read it wrong
<tanya> hi
<tanya> what's up
<Linkmaster> I might have possible figured it out, I tried export  PKG_CONFIG_PATH=/path/to/file and I'm going to try that
<yofel> Linkmaster: I would say it's some messup with debian multiarch, since it's not in /usr/lib but in /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu (for 64 bit) now
<yofel> can't say it definitely without more info of the setup though
<Linkmaster> in my case, its i386-linux-gnu, but thats what I told it to do
<Linkmaster> yofel: heres an update[resulting in failure to configure though] http://pastebin.com/KnGT0RiC
<yofel> hm, doesn't seem to be using pkg-config, so needs to be fixed in cmake. I fear I'm out of ideas there though
<Linkmaster> Do you know how I could do that?
<yofel> Linkmaster: why are you using your own version of cmake btw.?
<Linkmaster> ...
<Linkmaster> I very well might be
<yofel> ubuntu cmake has a multiarch patch
<Linkmaster> let me see..
<Linkmaster> I doubt it, because 'apt-get' is purging cmake. But I will install it to make sure something wasn't missing
<yofel> Linkmaster: you have cmake in /usr/local -> /usr/local/share/cmake-2.8/Modules/FindZLIB.cmake
<Linkmaster> does 'apt-get' put it in there?
<yofel> no, make install will put it there by default if you build it yourself
<Linkmaster> I don't think I built it myself, because apt-get found it
<yofel> and that overrides the cmake version installed by apt-get
<Linkmaster> Hmm..
<yofel> why not? you can have both installed at the same time. /usr/local overrides /usr
<Linkmaster> try
<Linkmaster> *true
<Linkmaster> I hope I didn't install it, because I doubt I have the makefiles for it[back when I was dumb, and installed things from my 'Downloads' folder -.-"
<Linkmaster> yofel: and to answer your previous question, yes I do
<Linkmaster> I hope I'm not bothering you yofel
<kyubutsu> anyone with image results issues from google
<kyubutsu> ?
<yofel> Linkmaster: got rid of cmake? ^^
<yofel> (and nope, not really)
<Linkmaster> uhm....I don't have the makefiles D:
<yofel> Linkmaster: apt-get source cmake, cd cmake-2.8.3, QUILT_PATCHES="debian/patches" quilt push -a, then build and install
<yofel> that should overwrite the broken one (I hope)
<Linkmaster> Its running through the 'apt-get' one, and I'll work from there
<Linkmaster> should the cmake-2.8.3 be located in a specific spot?
<yofel> the folder you're currently in, after dpkg-source unpacks it
<Linkmaster> What I meant was, should I place it in a specific spot?
<yofel> nope, shouldn't be necessary
<Linkmaster> okay
<Linkmaster> joshua@Isadora:/usr/local/share/cmake-2.8/Modules/cmake-2.8.3$ QUILT_PATCHES="debian/patches" quilt push -a
<Linkmaster> File series fully applied, ends at patch ubuntu_multiarch_library_directory.diff
<Linkmaster> Is that correct?
<PythonSnake> Hi
<yofel> it is
<Linkmaster> and when you say 'build and install' you mean 'make' followed by 'sudo make install', correct?
<PythonSnake> When I extract files I checked apply to all box and overwrite but it seems that it doesn't work (aplly to all)
<yofel> Linkmaster: right
<PythonSnake> is that a bug ?
<Linkmaster> thanks, I'm wanting to make sure I don't rebork it..
<yofel> can't get much worse...
 * Linkmaster chuckles
<yofel> last resort would be to rm -rf the contents of /usr/local, but careful there
<Linkmaster> True, my system is pretty much borked as it is..I'm holding onto it though, because its lasted me this far
<Linkmaster> I'd...rather not do that
<PythonSnake> is there an archive manager for kde ?
<preecher> PythonSnake ark?
<PythonSnake> ark give me some bugs
<PythonSnake> it askes me again and again but i checked apply to all
<preecher> afraid i cant be of any help as i kept having sound issues in kubu so i went back to unity
 * szal uses Krusader and doesn't need anything other for archives
<Linkmaster> yofel: I really wish I could put another gig of RAM into my system right about now..
<yofel> heh
<Linkmaster> 1gig really isn't enough to do this type of stuff :/
<Linkmaster> yofel: that did the trick, thank you very much! I'm assuming that, as long as I keep this OS around, I'll need to periodically do that to ensure cmake is up-to-date?
<corigo> Can't explain why I find this so difficult every time, but how can I upgrade from 4.5.3 to 4.6.4?
<yofel> sure, at least on every release upgrade I would rebuild cmake
<Linkmaster> corigo: what version are you using?
<szal> corigo: what's difficult w/ issuing 3 commands in a terminal? ;)
<yofel> maverick I think
<Linkmaster> I'm thinking that to, he needs to enable the backports then
<corigo> szal: exactly, but even though I eliminated errors, still no love
<yofel> corigo: there's 4.6.2 in ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports
<corigo> If I do a "dist-upgrade" what will that update beside my KDE desktop?
<yofel> any updates that are pending for maverick, it will NOT upgrade you to natty
<corigo> LInkmaster: version of what? KDE: 4.5.3
<szal> is ppa:kubuntu-ppa/ppa only for Natty?
<yofel> it is
<Linkmaster> corigo: kubuntu. We are assuming you're using maverick
<yofel>  /ppa are updates, so no major new versions. Those go to /backports
<szal> why are we assuming? -> corigo: cat /etc/issue
<corigo> How might I verify that?
<yofel> corigo: lsb_release -rd
<yofel> true, he could be running lucid with backports
<corigo> 10.04 LTs
<yofel> corigo: no 4.6 for 10.04 I fear
<swat90> hi all , how to download stream videos in Kubuntu ? is there any program like INTERNET download manger in windows ? ??
<corigo> What is Natty? 11.10 or 12?
<szal> !natty
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.04 (Natty Narwhal) is the current release of Ubuntu. Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/11.04/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1104
<corigo> ugh
<corigo> Maybe I should switch to Debian
<szal> lol
<yofel> well, I would say Natty is more stable than Debian Sid
<yofel> Squeeze has 4.4
<szal> and Lenny still had 3.5
<corigo> OK, how to upgrade to Natty from10.04?
<yofel> upgrade to 10.10 and from there to 11.04
<yofel> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<szal> or back up /home and other important files & reinstall
<szal> prolly easier
<corigo> Backing up and restoring is never easier... thanks all
#kubuntu 2012-06-25
<matchaw_> hi, has anyone seen this bug with Kmail : https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=294690
<ubottu> KDE bug 294690 in general "Kmail/akonadi creates duplicate messages with slow IMAP connections" [Normal,Unconfirmed: ]
<Miguelito> Hey - trying to get my dvd to work right with decryption and all but i seem to be missing something
<lorddelta> hey um guys? Though you might like to know the wiki is being flagged as containing malware by google.
<lorddelta> Apparently someone doesn't like you guys very much. =/
<dnivra> hello. I running Kubuntu 12.04 on a sony vaoi vgnfw260j. My left button on my touchpad has stopped working-the right button works fine. Could someone tell me how can i make the left touchpad button work?
<dnivra> i was here sometime back asking about this. few suggestions such as sudo Xorg -configure didn't work. i still can't use left button on touchpad.
<dnivra> any help in fixing this would be appreciated.
<phoenix_firebrd> dnivra: Did you check for any hardware issues?
<dnivra> phoenix_firebrd: sorry got disconnected. well it stopped working right after the last update of xserver-xorg-input-evdev.
<dnivra> it was working fine till then.
<phoenix_firebrd> dnivra: does it work when using a live disk?
<dnivra> i didn't try it out. i don't have access to one now.
<phoenix_firebrd> dnivra: try this command  "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<phoenix_firebrd> dnivra: then restart and see if it works
<dnivra> phoenix_firebrd: okay will try that.
<phoenix_firebrd> dnivra: waiting
<dnivra> phoenix_firebrd: just rebooted. i tried ~25 clicks. two random ones worked.
<dnivra> but otherwise, it is still the same. left button still doesn't work.
<phoenix_firebrd> dnivra: can you wait?
<dnivra> sure. i'll be here.
<phoenix_firebrd> dnivra: you there?
<dnivra> yes phoenix_firebrd
<dnivra> just creating a live CD. could only managed to get my hands on a 32bit kubuntu 11.10
<phoenix_firebrd> dnivra: did you check the current xorg for any known issues?
<phoenix_firebrd> dnivra: good
<dnivra> you mean check the xorg logs?
<dnivra> phoenix_firebrd: did you want me to check xorg logs? i forgot to add that I tried xev and it doesn't detect left click-it detects right click and scroll bar but nothing is registered for left click.
<phoenix_firebrd> dnivra: what is xev? x environment variable?
<dnivra> xev prints contents of x events.
<dnivra> someone in this channel told me to check it out yesterday.
<phoenix_firebrd> dnivra: ok. tell me when you finished checking with the live disk
<dnivra> sure
<dnivra> phoenix_firebrd: just booted live cd, rebooted and observed something. a small portion of the touchpad's left button works fine.
<phoenix_firebrd> dnivra: is there a hardware problem?
<dnivra> so I guess that's a hardware issue?
<dnivra> how can I find out if there is a h/w issue?
<phoenix_firebrd> dnivra: does it work with bois menu>
<dnivra> by hardware you meant phsical device has an issue right?
<phoenix_firebrd> dnivra: does it work with bios menu?
<dnivra> well I didn't try-i've never booted the bios menu. i'll find out how to enter that and check it out.
<phoenix_firebrd> dnivra: wait
<dnivra> and when you said 'does it work', you meant that the cursor works fine right?
<dnivra> alright. i'm going to check out the bios menu then.
<phoenix_firebrd> dnivra: do you use grub menu while booting?
<dnivra> yes I do.
<phoenix_firebrd> dnivra: i dont think you can check the touchpad hardware state in bios as far as i know, try your luck
<dnivra> okay. if I can't, should I do something in grub?
<phoenix_firebrd> dnivra: no
<dnivra> okay. let me check the bios settings then.
<phoenix_firebrd> dnivra: are you new to linux?
<dnivra> been using it for ~3 years I'd say.
<dnivra> slightly more maybe.
<phoenix_firebrd> dnivra: dont mistake me, do you have a windows install disk, vista or windows 7
<dnivra> i have a vista recovery partition-i don't have any discs.
<dnivra> recovery partition came along with the laptop.
<phoenix_firebrd> dnivra: so you can boot into vista?
<dnivra> no I can't-that's only a recovery partition. I've to install it but don't have space to do so :(
<phoenix_firebrd> dnivra: in that case, you better take it to the store and check for any hardware defects
<phoenix_firebrd> dnivra: was your touchpad working normally in 12.04 before the update?
<dnivra> phoenix_firebrd: ah okay will do. thaks for your help! i'll get in touch with the store.
<dnivra> it was working even after 12.04 install.
<dnivra> xserver-xorg-input-evdev (2.7.0-0ubuntu1, 2.7.0-0ubuntu1.2) udpated messed it up I guess. i don't see any other culprit.
<phoenix_firebrd> dnivra: but when using the livecd it should have worked well, its probably the hardware
<phoenix_firebrd> dnivra: good luck
<dnivra> oh yeah that is true. thanks! i'll get in touch with the guys!
<phoenix_firebrd> dnivra: yw
<aetoxx> When visiting https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Ninjas/Packaging, I get warned for malware.
<hateball> aetoxx: the whole wiki has been marked as malware by Google
<hateball> for whatever reason, I'm guessing some bot-attack
<aetoxx> hateball, a bot-attack shouldn't do that.
<aetoxx> hateball, only if some actual content containing some virus file which is automatically executed on some platform should trigger that.
<aetoxx> hateball, e.g. someone uploading some specially crafted content which breaks a browser.
<hateball> Yes, that's what I meant
<hateball> something automated that edits public wikis
<hateball> but who knows
<aetoxx> Is there some way to secure Kubuntu in some way?
<aetoxx> I.e., install all kinds of kernel security patches, etc.?
<aetoxx> Randomized stacks, etc.
<aetoxx> Anti-libc return meaures, etc.
<aetoxx> measures*
<mofan> hi
<Smurphy> aetoxx: yes - install all the updates as they come in.
<matchaw_> hi, has anyone seen this bug with Kmail : https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=294690
<ubottu> KDE bug 294690 in general "Kmail/akonadi creates duplicate messages with slow IMAP connections" [Normal,Unconfirmed: ]
<aetoxx> Smurphy, and how do I know that the KDE people are not evil?
<aetoxx> Smurphy, are there 'signoffs'?
<noaXess> hey all
<noaXess> in dolphin i have still the problem, that on double clicking a xml, firefox will be called.. instead of kate, which is the default: http://i.imgur.com/Zh2vq.png
<noaXess> any idea? thought this was solved?
<Smurphy> aetoxx: If you want to check everything - you have to review the code all by yourself. Help yourself-  the entire code is available :)
<Smurphy> define signoffs ?
<aetoxx> Smurphy, google: signoff site: lkml.org
<Smurphy> noaXess: did you configure the default applications ?
<noaXess> Smurphy: you mean, right click, open as kate, set default app.. yeas... sometimes..
<Smurphy> aetoxx: That should definitly exist. the KDE folks are very organized.
<Smurphy> noaXess: Nope - in system settings. (Hold on - have to find it myself first).
<noaXess> Smurphy: check my screenshot i made
<Smurphy> noaXess: System Settings -> Workspace Appearance and Behavior -> Default Applicatins
<Smurphy> Could be it has priority ...
<Smurphy> noaXess: Saw the screenshot
<noaXess> ok
<noaXess> Smurphy: ok.. lmc
<ronrom> i have installed kde and login in kde but the gtk apps appear with big fonts, already tried "kcmshell4 kcmgtk" but the fonts remain the same, any help?
<Smurphy> ronrom: System Settings -> Style - System Settings -> GTK+ Appearance - just configure it right.
<Smurphy> I tell it to use my KDE Fonts in GTK+ aopplications.
<ronrom> Smurphy: thats what i said, i runned "kcmshell4 kcmgtk" but the fonts remain the same
<Smurphy> you have to log out and log in again.
<ronrom> i did
<Smurphy> it won't take these on the fly.
<Smurphy> then - I have no idea...
<noaXess> Smurphy: ok.. i'm in default apps... what you want to know? for Web browser, firefox is set to be default for http and https
<Smurphy> What was your problem before ? Editor or Browser ?
<noaXess> Smurphy: from dolphin, double click on a xml file, firefox will be used instead of kate
<Smurphy> noaXess: Yes - Firefox is better at handling xml code (to view it actually).
<noaXess> Smurphy: but i want edit it.. not vew it
<noaXess> view ^
<noaXess> i want, that kate will be opened if i double click a xml file
<aetoxx> How do I install latest Kubuntu on precise?
<Smurphy> noaXess: What does the xml file look like ? make a: file bla.xml
<aetoxx> I mean, some kind of nightly version.
<Smurphy> aetoxx: the last stable one or unstable ?
<Smurphy> Got 4.8.3 here ... :)
<noaXess> Smurphy: XML document text
<aetoxx> Smurphy, unstable, I think.
<Smurphy> aetoxx: unstrable is the 4.9.1 branche currently. If you are good with linux/KUbuntu - you'll know how to do it. if not - I advise you to stay with 4.8.3
<aetoxx> Smurphy, uhm, no, because I don't know where the ppa or debs are.
<Smurphy> noaXess: Are you sure that kate is not embedded in your browsewr  ?
<noaXess> Smurphy: ??.. no.. there was/is a bug in dolphin i know.. but can't remember...
<Smurphy> noaXess: Guess the bug still exists. Has the same effect here. Will use the default browser to open the file (xml) here too - even though I have emacs configured.
<Smurphy> Guess you have to open a bug-report :)
<noaXess> Smurphy: yes, thats what i mean ;)
<Smurphy> aetoxx: http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-sc-4.8.4 chck this out.
<Smurphy> 4.8.4 is out already.
<aetoxx> Smurphy, I already have 4.8.4.
<Smurphy> aetoxx: then check this out: http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-sc-4.8.90
<aetoxx> Smurphy, which .kde does the beta use?
<Smurphy> aetoxx: the .kde ...
<aetoxx> Smurphy, I mean which settings directory does it use?
<aetoxx> nepomuk works when you have <10,000 files to index or when you leave your kde session running for at least 5 days or so.
<aetoxx> Even then, it occassionally crashes.
<aetoxx> Just look at bugs.kde.org for the tons of problems that people report related to it.
<aetoxx> Since most people login and logout and turn off their machines, the model is flawed.
<aetoxx> This is, btw, well-known by the developers.
<aetoxx> If I would be managing the KDE-product, I would have classified as a nice work in progress experimental tech-preview which has no place on a user's desktop and most importantly no path to any real viable implementation.
<aetoxx> Now, anyone disagreeing with me on this is either ignorant or a developer who wants to remain relevant for something which in fact is just a bad idea.
<lorddelta> So there's a problem with my gstreamer.
<lorddelta> By problem, I mean big giant problem that makes it seem like my system can't play any audio files, even though this is a lie and all my audio works pat fine. Any ideas about what I can do to fix this? I've tried to create a new gstreamer configuration by deleting the registration database and regenerating it with gst-inspect, but the gstreamer validly can't find device-audio/x-vorbis, which is the cause of some of my errors
<lorddelta> Anyone know how to fix this?
<lorddelta> For now I've just switched backends, vlc is a pretty solid, robust interface, but I'd prefer to use gstreamer if possible...
<lorddelta> Since it seems to be more of a defacto framework.
<lorddelta> That and if someone/something breaks vlc I'd like to have a backup. :D
<erm> hello
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<AndChat251264> Kde is... very ugly.
<Smurphy> AndChat251264: Go troll somewhere else ... or - if you don't like it -> Participate to make it better ...
<AndChat251264> The window borders just see to chunky and cluttered, especially around buttons
<ikonia> AndChat251264: do you need help ?
<Smurphy> AndChat251264: -> themes ? Change it.
<AndChat251264> Any way to make windows more like gnome? And is kubuntu  close to stable now?  It always crashed lots for me.
<Smurphy> Using it all the time - didn't crash in ages ...
<Smurphy> AndChat251264: If you want to use Gnome, why don't you use it ?
<Smurphy> You have "that" choice under linux
 * Smurphy never liked gnome - started with KDE on version pre 1.0 :)
<TEldeeb> hello all,
<TEldeeb> In ubuntu, I can remove all user settings by deleting .gnome*
<TEldeeb> is there a similar thing in kubuntu?
<TEldeeb> ??
<BluesKaj> TEldeeb, that's pretty drastic , what user settings exactly  , in system setings , in user management ?
<TEldeeb> i mean dolphin bookmarks, panels, ..
<qbit> TEldeeb: each user in their home directory most KDE configs are stored in .kde directory, if that's what you mean
<TEldeeb> yeah .. i'll try it ..
<TEldeeb> thanks
<qbit> don't have to kill the entire thing
<qbit> for extreme testing you can just rename it and log out and back in again
<TEldeeb> what's ".kdevduchain/"
<TEldeeb> thanks qbit
<qbit> but under .kde is a directory share/config, you'll find them all in there,  you can either rename or delete individual configs
<qbit> if you delete one and log out of KDE and back in again you'll get it replaced with a default one
<BluesKaj> i get the impression that it's the defaults that he wants to change :)
<TEldeeb> no, i just want to get back to defaults
<TEldeeb> i shall try
<sean_> ello
<sean_> hello
<BluesKaj> hello
<brad_> I can't get java to install. I've been trying different script from forums and whatnot but it's not happening...
<BluesKaj> brad_, did you install kubuntu-restricted-extras ?
 * genii-around slides BluesKaj a coffee ( or tea if you prefer )
<BluesKaj> hey thanks genii-around , coffee is great :)
<genii-around> Anytime :-)
<brad_> no, I'll try
<brad_> niiiice, it's working now, thanks
<amar> hi all
<amar> you are on ubununtu right
<amar> you are on ubununtu right ?
<BluesKaj> kubuntu support here , amar
<DarthFrog> Good morning amar.  This is the Kubuntu support channel.
<amar> ok
<DarthFrog> amar: If you want support for Ubuntu, please try #Ubuntu.
<amar> no i'm using kubunutu
<bazhang> kubuntu
<DarthFrog> Smart lad.   And good looking, too. :-)
<amar> it's a message from another user who made me think so
<amar> is there a way to remove kwallet, it's boring me, i've tried apt-get remove purge, but he is not gone
<DarthFrog> If you remove kwallet, you will be even more bothered with applications asking for passwords.
<genii-around> I just give kwallet no password and it doesn't bug me again
<amar> i suppressed his asking effect, but he is not gone by itself, and no it's better without him
<amar> the big prob is with wirelless networks
<amar> i have about a dozen with different passwords
<amar> at the time when i used ubunutu i was good but now !
<lordievader> Good evening
<genii-around> lordievader: Good afternoon!
<lordievader> genii-around: Noon has already past here, it waved his(/her?/it
<lordievader> 's?) goodbye
<genii-around> lordievader: I'm on GMT-4 here
<qw[UA]> /join #help
<qw[UA]> why i am not jiun in the channel ?
<genii-around> use only one /
<genii-around> Hm
<k0s> join*
<lordievader> qw[UA]: Not sure if this applies, but maybe you have a server commands field, if so you should try it there.
<qw[UA]> help me please
<qw[UA]> i joinid in russian server but i see ierogliph
<qw[UA]> what i am use codepage ?
<genii-around> utf8 usually
<jithin> hi
<genii-around> jithin: Hello. If you have some question regarding your Kubuntu, please just ask the channel in general and someone will hopefully be able to resolve it.
<jithin> is any diary writing  application for kubuntu  ?
<Miguelito> Hello - can someone explain how in K3B to write a DVD image? I see the RIP options but it doesnt seem to do anything
<DarthFrog> Miguelito: Under the "Tools" menu, will be "Burn Image".
<BluesKaj> Miguelito, or right click on the image file and choose open with k3b
<Miguelito> The Burn Image is to write to a DVD - I want to RIP the DVD and put an image on my computer
<Miguelito> Sorry for not speaking it clearly
<genii-around> !info almanah | Jikan
<ubottu> Jikan: almanah (source: almanah): Application to ease management of a personal diary. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.8.0-6 (precise), package size 164 kB, installed size 809 kB
<genii-around> Bah tab-fail
<BluesKaj> Miguelito, no need to rip the image with k3b , just copy it to your HDD
<genii-around> Jikan: Apologies, misdirect, was for jithin but they left
<BluesKaj> Miguelito, http://www.tech-recipes.com/rx/2769/ubuntu_how_to_create_iso_image_from_cd_dvd/
<BluesKaj> genii-around, have you ever tried using dd to copy a dvd to a drive ?
<genii-around> BluesKaj: I find something like sudo dd if=dev/sr0 of=filename.iso   usually works
<BluesKaj> genii-around, :>)
<genii-around> put a leading / there in front of dev/sr0 , typo ...
<BluesKaj> yup , asamof I have used that command. I have in my CLI_Commands text file
<Miguelito> BluesKaj: Thanks!
<BluesKaj> Miguelito, read genii-around`'s post as well , it's probly easier to use
<bimmel> Hi, I try to connect my sshd over internet but the connections time out before any authentication takes place. The machine is directly connected and the port is opened.
<genii-around> bimmel: 2.171.1.11 does not seem to be reachable
<bimmel> thats not the ip
<bimmel> oh well it is, it changed secs ago
<bimmel> its port 666
<genii-around> bimmel: Ah, OK. Interestingly, traceroute on that ip shows it is being routed through ip numbers which are reserved for private use
<bimmel> private use of whom? its just a mobile connection
<BluesKaj> genii-around, 2.171.1.112 is a generic IP ,probly a german ISP
<bimmel> yes
<genii-around> bimmel: traceroute results from here: http://pastebin.com/YUdYZmHe
<genii-around> ( it just sticks on the last address forever )
<genii-around> So it looks like some routing isssue and not some sshd issue
<BluesKaj> genii-around, bimmel , http://www.infosniper.net/index.php?ip_address=2.171.1.112&map_source=1&overview_map=1&lang=1&map_type=1&zoom_level=7
<bimmel> thats odd
<bimmel> it even happens when I try to connect on my wan adress from the same machine
<genii-around> BluesKaj: I usually just do: whois <IP/FQDN>   at command-line :-)
<bimmel> how could i resolve that? i dont use any 192.168.17.0 network. so it does not reach me
<BluesKaj> yeah genii-around I use traceroute as well when the IP won't resolve on infosniper
<BluesKaj> genii-around, whois in the terminal doesn't work here, is it part of apackage ?
<genii-around> BluesKaj: The package is same name
<genii-around> work, afk
<kubuntu> .
<BluesKaj> yes this is kubuntu , support
<genii-around> BluesKaj: His issue looks like some network misconfiguration starting at DTAG.DE
<genii-around> ( bimmel )
<BluesKaj> genii-around, I didn't understand his sshd reference
<genii-around> BluesKaj: "<bimmel> Hi, I try to connect my sshd over internet but the connections time out before any authentication takes place. The machine is directly connected and the port is opened."
<genii-around> Was his original question... So I tried to reach port 22 on his ip, which failed... so then traceroute to see where it ends... then I discover somewhere in between is routing stuff through private IP ranges and traffic will never get to hip IP
<genii-around> *his/her IP
<BluesKaj> genii-around, he mentioned the port was 666
<genii-around> BluesKaj: Yes, you can make ssh daemon run on any port you want instead of 22
<genii-around> Something higher than 1024 might have been better...
<lordievader> Good evening
<JoeSomebody> hi, change partition is resize? and if so is it safe? wanna cut win7 drive in half and install
<BluesKaj> JoeSomebody, yes , how large is the partition?
<ikonia> JoeSomebody: do it from a livecd and reduce the risk
<lordievader> JoeSomebody: It is safe, if you have a verified backup. Also use gparted, the kde partion editor is not very great.
<genii-around> Might also want to do a chkdsk from in windows first
<JoeSomebody> about 500gb for some reason it says 430
<JoeSomebody> so gparted resize bofore install is recommended?
<ikonia> JoeSomebody: it's up to you when
<JoeSomebody> ok will do a backup , and then gparted
<ikonia> genii-around's tip is VERY important if you are changing ntfs
<JoeSomebody> just wanna do whatever is best
<JoeSomebody> yes chkdsk understood
<lordievader> JoeSomebody: It has been my experience that the kde one hangs and not does any resizing, gparted would resize it fine. Note I am talking about an external drive.
<BluesKaj> JoeSomebody, hope you have patience , resizing can take many hrs ...I also prefer to repartition before installing another OS ..as suggested gparted live-cd is a good  method
<BluesKaj> heh, more advice there than enough :)
<JoeSomebody> yeah i know it takes awhile on that size
<JoeSomebody> acer was good they used to make a data partition on half of it was easy with those ones
<rainer_> hi
<lordievader> Hey rainer_ how are you?
<Miguelito> What would be the command to show the list of devices on my system - for example /dev/sda1
<lordievader> Miguelito: Do you mean sudo fdisk -l?
<Miguelito> lordievader: does that show the device list?
<BluesKaj> Miguelito, df -h
<Miguelito> BluesKaj: thanks again
<Miguelito> BluesKaj: the link you sent me to rip a dvd using the cat command returned a input/output error
<BluesKaj> Miguelito,yes , using dd is a better method , sudo dd if=/dev/sr0 of=filename.iso
<Miguelito> BluesKaj: It completed the process like in a second - i looked in the dir and it looks like the file is there - its like 850megs - is there a way to verify it?
<BluesKaj> Miguelito, yes use VLC , it plays multimedia iso files
<genii-around> !iso
<ubottu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<BluesKaj> if it's amedia file
<Miguelito> kk
<BluesKaj> I assume it's a media , Miguelito
<BluesKaj> media file
<Miguelito> BluesKaj: yes it is but it did nothing when i tried to load it with VLC
<Miguelito> BluesKaj: when i went to load it from the dvd it worked
<genii-around> The newer DVDs sometimes use a protection scheme now where they make a track at the beginning which has nothing on it and close that off, then make a second track with the actual data on it
<BluesKaj> 850mb doen't copy instantly , Miguelito it's probly still copying
<Miguelito> BluesKaj: yea i know that but i havent seen any activity on dvd or hdisk
<BluesKaj> Miguelito, do you have libdvdcss2 installed ..the dvd may ne DRM'd
<BluesKaj> ne=be
<BluesKaj> geni what's the workaround if the phony track is on the dvd?
<BluesKaj> genii-around,^
<Miguelito> yes i do
<BluesKaj> ok
<Miguelito> BluesKaj: im so use to windows that i wasnt reading that number as raw data - its only 847k not megs - sorrys its been like 10-12 years since working with Linux
<Scunizi> Is there a way within Dolphin using split screen/directory to quickly move the right pane to the same directory as the left?
<genii-around> Miguelito: Do you have more than one dvd drive?
<Miguelito> genii-around: no sir
<Miguelito> genii-around: it works fine - i have no problem copying - i just want to be able to write ISO's for data storage
<BluesKaj> what kind of data Miguelito ?
<genii-around> Miguelito: Yes, I understand. At our house we make iso files and store them on a central machine which can stream to whichever computers in the house
<Miguelito> BluesKaj: its a  playable dvd
<Miguelito> genii-around: not sure why i am having such a hard time :(
<BluesKaj> Miguelito, right click on the iso, open with vlc , if you have vlc installed
<genii-around> Miguelito: Well, you can also use k3b to make an iso.
<Miguelito> BluesKaj: its not and ISO - its a regular DVD
<Miguelito> genii-around: i am using k3b to copy but have not been able to get it to make the ISO - probably because im not familiar with it
<BluesKaj> !iso
<ubottu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<genii-around> Miguelito: Tools... Copy Medium...check off "Create Image" under options tab...specify a path in your home directory in the image tab
<BluesKaj> sorry Miguelito . I misunderstood /:
<genii-around> Miguelito: Make sure "remove image" is *NOT* checked off in the options tab
<Miguelito> BluesKaj: np sir - thanks to both of  you for helping this rusty old linux guy out :)
<Miguelito> genii-around: do i do a rip or a copy - i seen the check box that your talking about but that was when i was copying
<genii-around> Miguelito: copy medium ... the first one at the top of the menu usually
<gits1225> Some help here please. I unticked Apply colors to non-KDE4 applications from Application Appearance -> Colors and now the fonts don't look the same.
<gits1225> I tried changing to defaults and still doesn't revert to how the fonts looked in the default install.
<Miguelito> genii-around: BluesKaj, thank you both for your help - i am testing a burn from the ISO now - will let you but i feel confident
<Miguelito> genii-around: BluesKaj- it was successful
<BluesKaj> Miguelito, good to hear
<genii-around> Miguelito: Cool.
<Miguelito> Does any IRC client come highly recommended - currently using the default of Quassel
<maco> i like quassel, but i use it with the "core" running on my server and a client on my desktop that connects, so i dont miss what happens when i'm offline
<JoeSomebody> ok now it says my free area is unusable
<JoeSomebody> after a resize
<JoeSomebody> did chkdsk, resized under linux in another machine
<JoeSomebody> and then put drive back in, it says my free area is unusable
<Miguelito> maco: yea its pretty straight forward just not sure how feature rich it is
<BluesKaj> what says it's unusable JoeSomebody ?
<JoeSomebody> the unallocated area
<JoeSomebody> during install
<JoeSomebody> a different distro i tried while waiting says its "empty" kubuntu says unusable, i seen this before, don't remember ...
<BluesKaj> joe did you try to format the unallocated partition?
<JoeSomebody> i see the problem now toshiba has made too many partitions
<amar> hey lamine
<JoeSomebody> goodbye windows recovery crap
<amar> are you there
 * JoeSomebody hovers over the delete key ...
<maco> Miguelito: i really like the feature where you can see whats going on in all the channels you're joined to at once
<Miguelito> maco, i just switched to XChat
<BluesKaj> Miguelito, i was going to mention Konversation
<BluesKaj> maco, what feature is that ? ..altho I'm not fan of sidebars
<maco> BluesKaj: click the checkbox in View -> Chat Monitor. it's not a sidebar. it splits the conversation pane, so all channels are up top and current channel is bottom
<cham> hello
<maco> BluesKaj_: did you see that?
<maco> cham: hi
<BluesKaj> maco, yeah , I did , only got one monitor up besides the default
<BluesKaj> I didn't bother configuring the chat list
<amar> is there any command help in irc
<amar> something like --help in terminal
<BluesKaj> amar, pls explain in more detail
<amar> if someone is stuck or forgoot a command like /msg nickserver identify, how to make the list of command appear
<BluesKaj> amar, /nickserv help
<amar> thanks
<BluesKaj> in the server textbox
<amar> thank you blueskaj
<BluesKaj> you're welcome amar
<mikeeey> my laptop is overheating with kernel 3.1, is this problem solved in the kernel provided in kubuntu 12.04 ?
<mikeeey> or in 3.4 ?
<genii-around> mikeeey: What makes you think the overheating is related to the kernel you are running?
<mikeeey> this is what I have read
<mikeeey> over the past 15 minutes
<mikeeey> it's not that I'm using a CPU / GPU intensive app, and the laptop stays cool on Windows
<genii-around> mikeeey: There is also an opensuse channel on freenode to ask in, since that's what you're using.. #opensuse
<mikeeey> I thought this is a well known issue on all distros
<rportal> hi
<f1zz3r> i know this question is too bad :X   how can i open a folder in konsole?
<genii-around> f1zz3r: You can't really "open" them in that sense. You can list what's in them however, by: ls foldernamehere
<f1zz3r> my problem is i cant find /home/<user>/.kde/Autostart
<genii-around> f1zz3r: The folder .kde is hidden from ls command because it begins with a period.
<genii-around> f1zz3r: However, it does exist. If you are in konsole, and you want to go into that directory: cd ( by itself, that puts you in home directory) , then cd .kde/Autostart
<f1zz3r> so i do---> ls /home/<user>/.kde/Autostart???????????
<genii-around> f1zz3r: Yes, that is another way, specifying the entire path
<f1zz3r> but i dont want to open the folder in konsole
<f1zz3r> i want to open the folder
<genii-around> f1zz3r: If you cd to some directory, that means you are entering into it. Then when you do the ls command, you do not need to specify the entire path
<f1zz3r> yah i know... i already have done ls /home/<user>/.kde/Autostart but nothing happens.. i know i am a noob but the question is how to open this in normal way
<f1zz3r> in dolphin how can i see hiden folderS?
<genii-around> f1zz3r: If you put another / with an asterisk after Autostart  like: ls /home/$(whoami)/.kde/Autostart/*          does it say file not found?
<f1zz3r> ls: cannot access /home/f1zz3r/.kde/Autostart/*: No such file or directory
<f1zz3r> :S
<genii-around> f1zz3r: So it means that directory is empty
#kubuntu 2012-06-26
<f1zz3r> lol
<f1zz3r> i am trying to add and remove some programs from startup... in Autostart -kde control module i only see one program
<f1zz3r> how can i remove others programas from startup?
<f1zz3r> that why i was trying to open that folder
<genii-around> f1zz3r: What specific thinks are you trying to remove being being started?
<genii-around> *thinks-things
<f1zz3r> kopete
<f1zz3r> ktorrent
<kermode> anyone know why wicd-kde is giving me a "Bad password" error?
<kermode> it does that four or five times, then connects
<bruce_lee_> hi
<noaXess> hey all
<noaXess> still a problem in dolphin, after upgradng to 4.8.4
<noaXess> double clicking on a xml file opens firefox instead of default application kate..
<noaXess> still have checkecn file association and preffered apps...
<qbit> right click on an xml file and choose Properties
<qbit> then click the little wrench icon on the right
<noaXess> qbit: already done..
<noaXess> or.. wait.. sorry.. not that ;)
<qbit> Application Preference order has kate at the top of the list?
<noaXess> have done a lot of tests..
<qbit> use the move up/move down to reorder the list so kate is at top
<noaXess> ah.. this.. yes....http://i.imgur.com/TG6xn.png
<noaXess> qbit: if i right click and open with, kate is on top
<qbit> only other thing I can think if that isn't working is in systemsettings -> file associations and put xml on the search box
<qbit> then under the application tree do the same move up/move down for the xml entry
<noaXess> qbit: same settings there..
<noaXess> qbit: bbs... breakfast ;)
<qbit> then I suspect Dolphin is seeing the file you're trying to open as one of the other mime types in that big list
<qbit> if you can isolate the right one and make the same change....
<noaXess> qbit: what you mean exactly?
<qbit> noaXess: when in systemsettings -> file associations and entered xml into the search box at the top it returns 3 categories
<noaXess> qbit: jep
<noaXess> application, image and text
<qbit> noaXess: if you expand the applications category you'll see a plethora of entries associatted with various forms of xml mime types
<noaXess> qbit: jep a lot
<qbit> what I'm wondering is if Dolphin is thinking the file you are trying to open is one of these other types
<qbit> which might be wrong
<noaXess> qbit: but no other type has firefox as first application in preference order
<qbit> so that is just weird
<qbit> maybe it is a bug and needs to get reported somewhere as  PR
<qbit> because really, the generic xml one should have taken care of anything with a .xml suffix
<noaXess> qbit: yes.. thats the prob... i thaught i found allready a bugreport.. but can't remember find it again
<qbit> I just know on my system the xml entry has a list of every browser on the machine first, with the kate and kwrite ones almost all the way to the nottom of the list
<noaXess> qbit: and if you double click on a xml.. kate will be opened?
<qbit> I single-click
<qbit> looking for an xml file to make a test with now
<noaXess> qbit: ok.. me too ;)
<noaXess> single/double click option
<qbit> OK - it opened in Firefox too
<noaXess> qbit: so, bug.. right?
<noaXess> still one..
<qbit> yup - I moved kate to top of list and still Firefox
<qbit> so I see exactly same thing you see
<qbit> so I believe bug
<noaXess> qbit: searching again to get a bug.
<noaXess> qbit: can you make a test from console... kde-open your-file.xml
<noaXess> qbit: what happens?
<qbit> in Konsole a kate sitemap.xml opened the file in kate
<noaXess> qbit: and kde-open sitemap.xml?
<qbit> I just used a sitemap.xml from a web site I was working on....
<qbit> went to Firefox
<noaXess> qbit: kde-open sitemap.xml opens also firefox?
<qbit> yes
<noaXess> ok.. strange..
<noaXess> it has something to do with mime types.. anywhere in a config file of kde... so not a dolphin problem.. cause kde-open works without dolphin
<qbit> right
<qbit> unless Dolphin is actually using kde0open behind the scene
<qbit> but I think I can recall some time ago able to open an xml file with a single click in Dolphin and if I had it set to open in Kate it did
<vishak> hi guys
<qbit> that was way back probably KDE 4.7.3, or .2 or earlier
<noaXess> qbit: i tried to use another file manager.. wait.. need to remember.. hm...
<qbit> ha ha ha - in Konqueror file manager it works correctly
<qbit> click on the xml file an it popped right up in Kate
<noaXess> qbit: krusader
<qbit> so I suspect the problem might really be Dolphin
<qbit> I've never seen nor used Krusader so I know nothing about it
<noaXess> qbit: liek a modern mc ;) with a lot of functions..
<noaXess> easy to witch between panels with tab
<qbit> https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=279786
<ubottu> KDE bug 279786 in general "define to open a special extension always with program X does not work" [Normal,Unconfirmed: ]
<FloodBotK1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<noaXess> qbit: seams not exactly the same prob.. cause this will open xml's in yed, cause it is set to... but on our system firefox isn't set to open xml a s default in file assiciation, but firefox will do it anyway
<qbit> noaXess: yes - I agree, was looking for something a little more specific and not finding it
<noaXess> qbit: i try to create a bug report
<nrejo> Are there Chinese input method in KDE?
<noaXess> qbit: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=302549
<ubottu> KDE bug 302549 in general "Dolphin open files with wrong association" [Major,Unconfirmed: ]
<caveman> hello there kubuntu
<mydogsnameisrudy> morning
<denice73> Salut tous :)
<linuxshine> is there a command similar to sudo -i for the desktop environment? I am tired of having to enter my password so many times to do updates and installs I know I dont need it often but when I do it would come in handy
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel_: are you there?
<phoenix_firebrd> does the microblog app work for twitter in kde 4.9?
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<caveman_> who
<caveman_> quit
<caveman_> exit
<caveman_> logout
<caveman_> disconnect
<caveman_> close
<Pici> just close the window....
<BluesKaj> close the cave door
<AceKing> I am having a problem with my sound. I completely lost it within the last couple of weeks. The last time I had my speakers on was 2 weeks ago. I ran aplay -l in Konsole. Here is the output. http://paste.ubuntu.com/1053994/ I've been searching for about a week now, but nothing seems to be working. I would appreciate any help.
<BluesKaj> Pici, have you heard of ISPs allowing windows only OSs connecting thru their internet client software ? There's a guy at #ubuntu making that claim.
<BluesKaj> AceKing, what soundcard?
<AceKing> BluesKaj: It's built into the MB
<AceKing> BluesKaj: the info I got is posted in the pastebin
<AceKing> BluesKaj: If that is not enough info, is there a command that will show more info?
<BluesKaj> yes  AceKing , what does, lsmod | grep snd, output , look at the first line in the list
<BluesKaj> AceKing, that command tells us what audio driver/module is loaded
<AceKing> BluesKaj: It says "no such file or directory"
<BluesKaj> AceKing, copy and paste the command intoi the terminal  , lsmod | grep snd
<AceKing> BluesKaj: My fault, I copied the ,output. http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1060741/
<AceKing> BluesKaj: OK
<BluesKaj> AceKing, ok open , system settings>multimedia>phonon>device preference , check the list of devices and test them , use the one that gives you audio output with the test buttonand move it to the top , then apply and "apply device list to " as well
<BluesKaj> that's one method , we have to try first
<BluesKaj> AceKing, unless you plan to use the hdmi out to a audio/video receiver or a tv then we need to do a different configuration , I assume you have speakers connected to your pc that you want to use .
<AceKing> BluesKaj: It shows 2 devices, "GF108 High Definition Audio Controller Digital Stereo (HDMI)" and "Built-in Audio Analog Stereo". I tried both, and no sound out of either
<AceKing> BluesKaj: I don't plan on using the HDMI output
<BluesKaj> AceKing, ok then run this in the terminal , sudo modprobe snd_hda_intel ...if there is no output , then that's normal and the module is loaded , you may have to  reboot , but first chaeck alsamixer in the terminal for volume ctrl settings , make sure thy're up to 80% at least amd no MM in the boxes
<AceKing> BluesKaj: OK, there was no output. I ran alsamixer, and there was mm in a couple of the boxes. I unchecked them and still no sound. When I unchecked the headphone I got loud static out of the speakers. I couldn't adjust it any lower
<BluesKaj> AceKing, did you check device prefernce in phonon test ?
<AceKing> BluesKaj: I'm trying that right now
<AceKing> BluesKaj: Still no sound out of either device listed
<BluesKaj> AceKing, you may need to reboot in oreder to reload alsa
<AceKing> BluesKaj: OK, I will reboot and sign back on to let you know.. Thank you
<AceKing> BluesKaj: I rebooted and still have no sound
<BluesKaj> AceKing, there is one more thing to try , open with krunner (alt+F2) , kdesudo kate /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf , add this line to the bottom,  options snd_hda_intel index=0 , save the file
<BluesKaj> AceKing, then in the the teminal , sudo alsa force-reload
<AceKing> BluesKaj: OK, done
 * BluesKaj slows down ...doing too many things at once
<BluesKaj> AceKing, one more question do you have pulseaudio installed , if so check your audio hardware tab settings in phonon
<AceKing> BluesKaj: Pulse Audio is not installed. Still no sound. Should I install it?
<BluesKaj> AceKing, yes
<BluesKaj> AceKing, that shuld have been one of the fist questions . these days i assume pulseaudio is installed since it's been default on the last 4-5  releases
<AceKing> BluesKaj: I just installed it. I opened it up and it shows an x thought the speaker. I tried to click it, but it didn't do anything
<BluesKaj> AceKing, you need to go to phonon to setup the preferred device  and the hardware settings
<AceKing> BluesKaj: OK
<AceKing> BluesKaj: Damn, still nothing
<AceKing> BluesKaj: Did I need to restart after installing Pulse Audio?
<BluesKaj> AceKing, yeah , most likely
<AceKing> BluesKaj: Ok, I'll restart and let you know. Thank you
<AceKing> BluesKaj: I restarted and still no sound. I tried going back into phonon, and tested both devices listed. The sound worked fine when I first installed Kubuntu. I wonder what happened?
<BluesKaj> AceKing, did you set the hardware tab in phonon to analog speaker setup?
<AceKing> BluesKaj: It shows the GF108 High def audio, and the Built-in Audio Digital Stereo (IEC958)
<AceKing> BluesKaj: All others are grayed out
<BluesKaj> AceKing, ok , what does lsmod | grep snd , show now ?
<AceKing> BluesKaj: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1060861/
<BluesKaj> AceKing, sudo modprobe snd_hda_codec_realtek
<AceKing> BluesKaj: Just came back to prompt with no results
<BluesKaj> AceKing, good then it loaded the module
<AceKing> BluesKaj: OK
<genii-around> No news is good news!
<AceKing> BluesKaj: OK, somehow I got the test sound working in Phonon on both devices listed. However, I cannot adjust the sound with the volume widget in the taskbar while the test sound is playing. I tried playing an MP3, but it wouldn't play.
<BluesKaj> AceKing, in run command/krunner do kdesudo kate /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf . Change the line with, options  snd_hda_intel index=0, to , options snd_hda_codec_realtek index=0 ..not sure this will work but it's worth trying. then you'll have to run , sudo alsa force-reload  , again
<BluesKaj> AceKing, if the force reload doesn't work , try rebooting again ..that's about it for me , I can't think of much more to help
<AceKing> BluesKaj: I will restart and check to see if it works. I appreciate all the time you spent helping me. If this does not work, I may do a reinstall to see if that solves the problem.
<BluesKaj> AceKing, unless you install pavucontrol , that might help direct the sound to the proper circuit if the settings are correct
<AceKing> BluesKaj: OK, I will try that first. Thank you
<BluesKaj> AceKing, once installed pavucontrol will in the kmenu in multimedia
<BluesKaj> will be
<AceKing> BluesKaj: OK
<BluesKaj> pulseaudio volume control
<AceKing> BluesKaj: I restarted and have system sounds, but no other sounds. I wonder if Kmix has something to do with it. If I try to start Kmix, it hangs up and never starts up.
<BluesKaj> what about alsamixer , check it , AceKing
<Peace-> AceKing: sudo apt-get install plasma-widget-veromix
<AceKing> BluesKaj: OK
<BluesKaj> Peace-, he has pavucontrol
<Peace-> ah
<BluesKaj> look like the kmix bug
<BluesKaj> should have thought of that
<AceKing> BluesKaj: Ok, alsamixer only has 2 items showing, Master and PCM. Neither is muted
<BluesKaj> AceKing, look in kmenu>apps>multimedia> pulse audio control , set the options there for analog output
<netrunner_> masz pozyczyc 5 zl?
<AceKing> BluesKaj: Under Output Devices?
<BluesKaj> yes
<BluesKaj> !pl | netrunner_
<ubottu> netrunner_: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<AceKing> BluesKaj: It only shows HDMI/ Displayport, There is nothing else to select. On the check boxes below, only PCM is checked
<natman> Is there anyway to get rid of the title bar in Firefox ( like windows ) but still have it usable to min/max,etc..
<BluesKaj> AceKing, in phonon hardware tab , what are options there?
<AceKing> BluesKaj: OK, it shows the first option (which is grayed out) GF108 High Definition Audio Controller. The next one down is Built in Audio Analog Stereo. And at the very bottom is the GF108 again which is selectable
<BluesKaj> AceKing, your speaker system is connected to your pc , correct ?
<AceKing> BluesKaj: Yes, and we are getting close, because I can hear all the system sounds ok.
<BluesKaj> AceKing, ok , choose the analog output
<AceKing> BluesKaj: OK. Do I need to restart?
<BluesKaj> no AceKing , it should work . if you choose the same option in the pavucontrol , it should already be selected , since setting it in the hardware options
<AceKing> BluesKaj: I can now hear my MP3 playing. I just cannot control the sound from the volume widget on the taskbar
<BluesKaj> AceKing, do you have vol ctrls on the KB ?
<AceKing> BluesKaj: I have volume controls on VLC, which is the program I'm using, and that works
<BluesKaj> AceKing, that's you best bet then , in the near future if you update/upgrade kmix should fix itself
<BluesKaj> or after a reboot
<AceKing> BluesKaj: I appreciate all the time you spent helping me today. Thank you for getting my sound back!
<BluesKaj> AceKing, np, ...I spent 10 days trying to fix my audio after installing a new soundcard , so i know how frustrating and tricky it can get
<AceKing> BluesKaj: I googled for days trying to get it to work
<BluesKaj> there are just too many optional audio settings in linux ...there should be an audio manager of some sort linked to all the options that need to be set
<BluesKaj> ppl yeah , pulseaudio , but it only does about half of the settings required
<BluesKaj> ppl say , that is
<lordievader> Good evening
<BluesKaj> it's noon here :)
<lordievader> How are you BluesKaj?
<BluesKaj> bbl , gonna watch the news ...we have a local disaster that I'm keeping an eye on ...a mall parking garage collapsed into the food court below
<k0s> hello
<k0s> help me please
<Pici> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<genii-around> qw[UA]: A description of what you need help with might get more response :-)
<qw[UA]> i am use in Spark (ubuntu) and i would like my monitor is automatekli disable
<qw[UA]> help me please in off this options
<qw[UA]> auto-disable in ourtime*
<lordievader> qw[UA]: We have told you earlier, Spark is not kubuntu, you need to find a Spark linux support room.
<qw[UA]> but Spark is founded in Linux (ubuntu)
<Pici> qw[UA]: We can only support official variants of Ubuntu/Kubuntu here
<lordievader> qw[UA]: Yes and Ubuntu is based on Debian, but you wont get support for Ubuntu in the Debian channel.
<qw[UA]> Pici, I use it admits off ver *ubuntu
<Peace-> qw[UA]: man xrandr
<qw[UA]> were his options
<qw[UA]> Peace, sorry what?
<Pici> what?
<qw[UA]> oh
<Peace->  qw[UA]  it's a kubuntu issue?
<Peace-> no so no support
<Peace-> we don't support LInux mint , debian , ubuntu ... we support only Kubuntu and kde
<qw[UA]> sorry not understand you
<Peace-> bye
<qw[UA]> omg
<qw[UA]> good
<qw[UA]> bey
<qw[UA]> bye*
<kish> ntpdate is quite slow ain't it
<genii-around> kish: I suppose it depends on the amount of lag between you and the tick server
<kish> let's hope not
<genii-around> ( or if network is fully up by the time it wants to sync the time )
<kish> i should just get my own time server
<kish> what do those things cost?
<kish> why would my other pc be off 2.47 in one day
<kish> 2.47 seconds!
<genii-around> kish: That is extremely odd. Maybe you have something overclocked, etc
<SlobKnob> anyone know if the nvidia 540m which uses optimus, is supported at all?
<genii-around> SlobKnob: Yes, it is
<mfraz74> For ages I've been struggling to get searching working in KMail2, but I think I've figured out the cause - I don't have a search folder
<mfraz74> Any ideas how I get that folder back?
<Peace-> mfraz74: mmm kmail is under develop?
<Peace-> mfraz74: i would not use it for a !!while!!
<Misan2012> test
<genii-around> I use webmail pretty much exclusively now
<genii-around> Misan2012: Yes, we see what you type
<mfraz74> Peace-: too late!
<Misan2012> thanks =)
<genii-around> Misan2012: If you have some question about your Kubuntu, you can just ask the main channel here and see if someone offers an answer
<Peace-> genii-around: me too
<Peace-> gmail
<BluesKaj> thunderbird works here , I sill have my ISP email plus gmail , so t-bird accesses both
<BluesKaj> still
<noaXess> qbit: check this ;) https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=291177
<ubottu> KDE bug 291177 in general "XML-based files are opened with the default browser instead of the associated application" [Normal,New: ]
<lordievader> Hello everyone
<azbarcea> hello
<lordievader> Hey azbarcea, how are you?
<qw[UA]> i have one question about install lazarus i didn'st see this programm from the list
<mah454> Hello
<mah454> I have this problem : (dependency) http://pastebin.com/B53HwPxu
<mah454> How can fix this ?
<qw[UA]> mah454 you live Ukraine ?
<lordievader> mah454: Have you tried installing those packages manually?
<mah454> no Iran
<mah454> lordievader: no
<mah454> lordievader: why manual ?
<lordievader> mah454: Because in that way you might resolve your dependency problem. Or try something like "sudo dpkg -f", but I'm not really sure it was that problem.
<mah454> also I added this repository : http://packages.ubuntu.com/precise/amd64/kdelibs5-dev/download
<mah454> but not fixed ... !
<mah454> this "deb http://ubuntu.mirror.cambrium.nl/ubuntu/ precise main "
<lordievader> mah454: Ah it wasn't dpkg -f, it's apt-get install -f, so try that.
<lordievader> mah454: Oh and run sudo apt-get update, before it.
<mah454> no ! not fixed ...
<mah454> why repository's have problem ?
<bazhang> mah454, switch to another one
<genii-around> mah454: "http://packages.ubuntu.com/precise/amd64/kdelibs5-dev/download" is not a repository
<mah454> genii-around: I know . Open this link in web browser and view repository ...
<genii-around> mah454: The lines in sources.list are formatted like so:  link distribution repository
<genii-around> eg: http://somewhere <space here> precise ( or different distribution name ) <space here > main ( or universe, multiverse, restricted, and so on)
<TheLordOfTime> mah454:  pastebin your sources.list file
<TheLordOfTime> the entire one
<genii-around> ( pre-pended by deb or deb-src )
<mah454> TheLordOfTime:  http://pastebin.com/5XSLjSdY
<mah454> deb-src is disabled ...
<TheLordOfTime> lemme check something
 * TheLordOfTime checks the mirrorstats page
<mah454> TheLordOfTime: what is lemme ?
<TheLordOfTime> slang for "let me"
<mah454> what do this ?
<TheLordOfTime> hmm
<mah454> my repository have problem ?
<TheLordOfTime> actually
<TheLordOfTime> i cant find your mirror on the mirrors list
 * TheLordOfTime thinks for a minute
<TheLordOfTime> you may want to try a different archive mirror, not sure which you'd use though...
<BluesKaj> main server would be good right now , since there aren't any new OS releases in the repos for a while
<mah454> TheLordOfTime: this good ? "deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ precise main restricted universe multiverse"
<TheLordOfTime> that should be fine
<mah454> lemme check something
<mah454> what do this ?
<MrDarkUser> I read this article,  http://www.dwheeler.com/essays/fixing-unix-linux-filenames.html and I would like to do something about it
<MrDarkUser> I want to have a system policy that restricts filenames.
<mah454> MrDarkUser: what restriction ?
<mah454> TheLordOfTime: no ! not fixed (repository ....)
<MrDarkUser> mah454: to a portable, and sane set of characters. (arbitrarily configurable)  Basically, I don't want filenames starting with - to be recongized as valid filenames
<MrDarkUser> rightnow,  KDE has gone so far as to bork up filenames very bad...   If I try to create a file and directories   by creating a file with path name foo/bar/qux, KDE converts the /'s to a look a like character, and then I can't deal with the file any more
<MrDarkUser> I want KDE to give an error message, and or just do the expected by creating a directory tree
<Talwin> Hi Guys - am i in the right place for a little support?
<Talwin> Do i assume thats a no? Or just a little quiet?
<bazhang> Talwin, ask a question if you so desire
<Talwin> Oh hi.
<Talwin> I know this has been asked a bazzillion times and I have spent about 4hours trying to figure it out, but i cannot for the life of me get my wireless adapter to work.
<bazhang> whats the chipset
<Talwin> I am on the machine now with a wired connection. Broadcom i think! 4312 i believe.
<Talwin> theres a lot of posts about the same problem and i have tried all the solutions i could find to no avail. it is quite possible i am an idiot alas.
<Talwin> i just did lspci and i got this: Broadcom Corporation BCM4311
<Talwin> so 4311.
<bazhang> !broadcom
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<MrDarkUser> Talwin:  are you running from a liveusb?
<Talwin> no. i did install that way though
<MrDarkUser> Talwin:,  I got my broadcom to work by adding /cdrom as a repositor (when I was running from liveusb)
<MrDarkUser> Talwin, you may have to mount the usb drive, and add it as a repository
<MrDarkUser> Talwin: then the add-hardware wizard will find it.
<MrDarkUser> Talwin: This took me about 6months of frustration to figure out.
<Talwin> !
<MrDarkUser> Talwin: or you can just navigate to the pool directory on it and click on the broadcom .deb files...
<Talwin> thanks for the heads up, I have dabbled with linux but would consider myself a total noob. repositories are places where the system looks for packages right
<MrDarkUser> and tell them to install that way.
<MrDarkUser> Talwin: yes,   /etc/apt/sources.list    The liveUSB system does not account for the change in path
<Talwin> so how do i add these repositories?
<MrDarkUser> Talwin: sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<MrDarkUser> Talwin: ... and  you will see the basic formatting... I think you just put a path down instead of http://
<Talwin> so I see lots of links to respositories. how do i go about adding one.
<Talwin> and which one do i add
<Talwin> I have the liveusb with me. do you mean I plug it in. and add a path to the usb?
<MrDarkUser> Talwin: yes, you plug that in... it has the files you need
<MrDarkUser> Talwin: deb file:/cdrom/ oneiric main restricted    was the line I needed to add for my liveusb system
<MrDarkUser> Talwin: but that was when I was running from a liveusb drive... (it shows up as /cdrom/)
<MrDarkUser> Talwin: You will need deb file:/media/MOUNTEDUSB/ precise main restricted  (if you are running 12.04)
<MrDarkUser> Talwin: and run    sudo apt-get update ;
<Talwin> i am running 12.04.
<Talwin> and updated a few hours ago totally
<MrDarkUser> (are you on the network with that device now, over ethernet?)
<Talwin> yes.
<malbolgia> Hello anyone had crazy behavior with aconadi? On my system it is eating up all ram and cpu after 5min of booting up the pc
<Talwin> plugged in with the ethernet, typing on it right now
<MrDarkUser> (Oh, your problems may be worse)
<malbolgia> had to kill every single process to get a usable system
<Talwin> >.<
<MrDarkUser> Talwin: So... yikes.. you don't need to do any of that... (I had to get the networking working from the usb drive)
<Talwin> :o
<Talwin> i dont understand why this is so hard! :O
<BarkingFish> evening all. If anyone is about, can you help me to try and get a webcam working please? System is finding a module for it, the power's on to the cam, but for some reason my machine won't allow me to open /dev/video0 to view the transport through the cam.
<Talwin> going to try a restart. may be back :o
<BarkingFish> Camera VPID is 0ac8:0328, it's a Flexicam VM130 (gspca chip), made by Z-Tech Microelectronics
<kaddi> hi, my firefox keeps opening files & folders in nautilus, even though i'm running kde. How to fix? (12.04, 64bit)
<BluesKaj> kaddi, kmenu>computer>system settings>default applications>file manager , choose dolphin from the list
<kaddi> that's already the case
<BarkingFish> evening BluesKaj :)
<kaddi> firefox ignores it
<BluesKaj> kaddi, then remove nautlus
<kaddi> in the past there used to be a kde-firefox-addon of sorts
<kaddi> but i don't know the name of it
<kaddi> then it opens it in explorer, because I have wine installed.. which is even worse :p
<BluesKaj> kaddi , if you also have gnome/unity installed then I don't know , unless there's amethod to tell FF to use dolphin.
<BluesKaj>  hi BarkingFish :)
<kaddi> well there used to be that compatability package
<kaddi> but i have forgotten how it's called
<BluesKaj> bbiab ..in the midst of setting up the BBQ
<BluesKaj> BarkingFish, does the digital camera optiob in system settings apply to a webcam or isthat strictly for regular digital cams
<BluesKaj> BarkingFish, ? ^
<BarkingFish> no idea
<BluesKaj> ok , thought that option might work with webcams
<BarkingFish> looks like regular digital cams only
<BarkingFish> no mention of webcams at all
<BluesKaj> ok
<alex_____> ok im back..
<Talwin> i have managed to get wifi to work with the help of that link earlier but now i have slightly different problem
<BarkingFish> BluesKaj, it's just annoying me. The modules are loaded, the camera is powered on, the lens is visible, but /dev/video0 is doing diddly in VLC or mplayer
<Talwin> if i delete the wifi connection then i can reestablish it ok. but if i reboot then it wont auto connect to it.
<Talwin> and there is no way to connect to it without deleting it?
<BarkingFish> Talwin, have you set network manager to autoconnect?
<Talwin> yes.
<BarkingFish> ok, how are you running the wifi, ndiswrapper or with a built in module?
<Talwin> thats a good question. i think its built in but i have tried SO many things that i dont really have any idea
<BarkingFish> easy way to find out
<BarkingFish> just press alt+f2, type konsole, hit enter and type  ndiswrapper -l
<BarkingFish> that will tell you if there is anything being controlled by ndiswrapper, or which has drivers installed
<Talwin> no output at all
<BarkingFish> ok, then it's a built in module you're running
<BarkingFish> How is the device connected, via USB or internal card?
<Talwin> internal card
<BluesKaj> BarkingFish, make sure you have v4l and it's libs installed
<BarkingFish> ok, could you type lspci -nn | grep wireless and tell me if you get anything back please, Talwin
<BarkingFish> i have done, BluesKaj - i have v4l, v4l-conf, all the v4l libs and the like installed too
<Talwin> nothing
<BarkingFish> even v4lucf to config it with and run a preview - it knows the camera is there, but the preview into mplayer fails
<BarkingFish> ok, Talwin - could you type: sudo apt-get install pastebinit please?
<BarkingFish> I'd like to see your lspci output, and this is the quickest way of getting it :)
<Talwin> ok done. so whats the output command?
<BarkingFish> when pastebinit is installed, please type:  pastebinit lspci -nn
<BarkingFish> that will send the output from lspci -nn to pastebin, you will get a URL back, please type it here
<Talwin> unable to read?
<Talwin> unable to read from lspci
<BarkingFish> ???
<BarkingFish> one moment
<BarkingFish> this is weird.
<Talwin> :(
<BarkingFish> aha
<BarkingFish> got it
<BarkingFish> please type:  lspci -nn | pastebinit
<BarkingFish> that way you get the url back, I needed to pipe the output through to pastebinit
<Talwin> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1061524/
<BarkingFish> great, thank you :) please give me a moment
<BarkingFish> there we go... [27] 03:00.0 Network controller [0280]: Broadcom Corporation BCM4311 802.11b/g WLAN [14e4:4311] (rev 01)
<BarkingFish> Did you use the broadcom link from the bot earlier, Talwin?
<Talwin> yes
<BarkingFish> hm.
<Talwin> i think the problem COULD be some of the stuff i did before?
<BluesKaj> BarkingFish, Talwin that should work right out of the box , iirc
<genii-around> kaddi: I would suggest in firefox, go to about:config and add or edit these three: network.protocol-handler.expose.file = true (Boolean)      and: network.protocol-handler.external.file = true (Boolean)    and: network.protocol-handler.app.file = <put here path and filename of file browser you want as default >
<BarkingFish> Yes, BluesKaj - it should. This is what's confusing me.
<BarkingFish> !bcm43
<Talwin> example: i have the ndiswrapper installed somewhere.
<BarkingFish> !bcm-43xx
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<Talwin> im not saying it using it but i know its there.
<BarkingFish> i am gonna have a read through that myself, i use ndiswrapper here as my wifi doesn't have a linux driver operational yet, Talwin
<BluesKaj> wish i could remember the bcm module/driver
<BarkingFish> i need to clue up a bit on this
<Talwin> if you go down to the installing b43 drivers it was those three steps that got it working
<Talwin> even though i sort of felt i had done those but no matter.
<BluesKaj> Talwin, lsmod |grep bcm ..is there any output
<Talwin> no
<BarkingFish> BluesKaj, it's listed as a supported VPID for the device, it should really be running already :)
<BarkingFish> http://wireless.kernel.org/en/users/Drivers/b43#Supported_devices > 14e4:4311 supported and working BCM4311 802.11 b/g
<Talwin> i can get it to connect wirelessly
<Talwin> but it wont reconnect on boot
<Talwin> thats the problem
<Talwin> moment im going to connect wirelessly.
<BarkingFish> hm.  so it's connecting manually, but autoconnect on boot is missing it.  Is it just possible that the module is not loading onboot, BluesKaj?
<BluesKaj> BarkingFish, yes , that's what it looks like , there should be an option in NM to auto connect
<BarkingFish> there is, BluesKaj - he has it enabled :P
<BarkingFish> <BarkingFish> Talwin, have you set network manager to autoconnect?
<BarkingFish> <Talwin> yes.
<Talwin1> ok..more information!
<Talwin1> the only way i could connect without rebooting was to use these commands
<Talwin1> sudo modprobe -r b43 ssb
<Talwin1> then sudo modprobe b43
<BluesKaj> Talwin, sudo ifconfig wlan0 up
<Talwin1> no output
<BarkingFish> right, then we need to get that module to load on boot so that it's present when you start
<Talwin1> do you mean ipconfig?
<BluesKaj> Talwin1, good , ther's no error
<Talwin1> ah ok :
<Talwin1> :)
<BluesKaj> you may need to reboot to see whether the command I posted will stick
<Talwin1> Oh so that command with no output may have fixed it?
<BluesKaj> yes
<Talwin1> ah ok. well i will reboot
<Talwin1> bbiab
<BarkingFish> the other thing you could do is to add the name of that module to your /etc/modules.conf
<Talwin1> ...
<Talwin1> reboot or do that?
<BarkingFish> reboot first
<Talwin1> ok
<BluesKaj> ok , brb ...check steaks
<BarkingFish> iirc that's the place you stick modules to get them to load on boot
<BluesKaj> \
<BluesKaj> oops
<BluesKaj> BarkingFish, the module should automatically ist in modules.conf afaik
<BluesKaj> list
<alex_> no luck
<BarkingFish> dagnabbit.
<Talwin> i am connected by cable now
<Talwin> i would need to run those commands
<Talwin> which i can do if you want me to
<BarkingFish> OK, well could you do me a favour please? could you open the konsole up again, and type: /etc/modules.conf | pastebinit please?
<BluesKaj> hm, odd ...that module should load at startup
<Talwin> *nods*
<BarkingFish> i just want to see if the module is in your config to go in on boot :)
<Talwin> no such file or directory
<BarkingFish> 0.0
<BarkingFish> that's slightly wrong then
<BluesKaj>  /etc/modules
<Talwin> need to sudo that
<BarkingFish> i have it in /etc/, BluesKaj
<Talwin> and then command not found
<Talwin> when i sudo /etc/modules
<BluesKaj> ok
<Talwin> this is a brand new install..i only did it today.
<BluesKaj> kdesudo /etc/modules
<Talwin> that did something..no output though
<BarkingFish> Got it then, Talwin :)
<BluesKaj> yeah same here...nothing
<Talwin> dialogue box popped up
<BarkingFish> Could you (in konsole) type:  vim.tiny /etc/modules
<Talwin> lp
<Talwin> then lots of tilde's
<Talwin> last line is "/etc/modules" [readonly] 6L, 198C
<BarkingFish> ok, type :q and hit enter
<BarkingFish> then type  sudo vim.tiny /etc/modules
<BarkingFish> you need root perms to edit it :)
<Talwin> ok
<BarkingFish> once you're in, press the Insert or INS key on your keyboard, and use the cursor keys to move to the end of the line marked lp
<Talwin> yep im there
<BarkingFish> when you get there, press enter and type  b43
<BarkingFish> which should come up on a new line
<BarkingFish> done that?
<Talwin> yep
<BarkingFish> ok, now press Escape (ESC)
<BarkingFish> and type  :wq  then hit enter
<Talwin> done. back to normal terminal
<BarkingFish> excellent
 * BluesKaj has never use vim ..used vi a few times and nano lots of times , but not vim
<BarkingFish> Now (assuming this is right), when you reboot, it should load the b43 module into the kernel when you next boot up
<Talwin> ok...so reboot!?
<BarkingFish> BluesKaj, I'm more used to vim, it's easier for me to work with :)
<BarkingFish> and Talwin - yep, if you wouldn't mind please :)
<Talwin> bbiab!
<BluesKaj> right BarkingFish ...fewer commands to save the file and exit
<BarkingFish> bingo
<BarkingFish> Plus it doesn't allow to you mess the file up, if you try and quit without writing your changes, it warns you to override it before you go :)
<BluesKaj> cool
<BarkingFish> If I change the file and just go :q, it says "No write since  your last change, type :!q to override
<Talwin> Well Sirs you are gentleman and scholars.
<Talwin> worked! :)
<BarkingFish> spot on
<BarkingFish> Are you able to connect on startup now?
<Talwin> thanks for all the help. did i do anything wrong out of interest?
<Talwin> yeah
<Talwin> stupid kde wallet pops up but ill figure that out
<BarkingFish> yeah, that's for the connection password
<BluesKaj> just give the wallet blank pw and it won't bother you again
<BarkingFish> network manager by default tries to store your network passwords in a secure wallet
<Talwin> sweet
<Talwin> thanks again for all your help!
<BarkingFish> you're most welcome
<BarkingFish> come back if you get screwed on anything, we're mostly always here :)
<BluesKaj> oh the wallet is actually useful
<Talwin> its lateish here so im off to bed.
<Talwin> hah, i bet i will
<Talwin> see you later
<BluesKaj> ok g'nite
<BarkingFish> k, i'm going to break off and try to get this camera working
<BarkingFish> back in a bit
<BluesKaj> BBL ...dinner , then the news ..we have a local disaster .. car park crashed thru 2 floors in a mall
<BarkingFish> Ok, well the camera isn't working still. I've been through every color profile available, lowered the frame rate down as far as 5FPS, and all I get is either a very small portion of the picture (like maybe, the top 2 lines) and the rest of the output is gray.  It will not record at all, and VLC will not touch it with a bargepole
<BarkingFish> For those who may know about this stuff, it's a V4L2 setup, cam is 0ac8:0328 (Flexicam VM130) using the gspca_main module
#kubuntu 2012-06-27
<judgen> I can not install KDE or kubuntu onto my ubuntu system. It claims that sip-8.1 is not available in the repos.
<judgen> How do i proceed?
<L3top> sip-8? Is this an asterisk thing judgen?
<pehden> can one change the color to the kubuntu theme.
<komodo69> System Settings --> Application Appearance
<pehden> sweet
<FloodBotK1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<Smurphy> Morning ...
<anastasios> hello to all
<anastasios> having a bit of trouble making my external monitor to work
<anastasios> I have an Asus laptop with NVidia GeForce GT520m Cuda
<anastasios> external monitor is not detected at all
<anastasios> anyone who can give some pointers?
<StarryNight> what kind of monitor if i may ask?
<anastasios> LG Flatron IPS231
<anastasios> google hasnt worked so far
<anastasios> its been 2 days and I am starting to lose it
<anastasios> :)
<StarryNight> yea i google it atm and it does not show up
<StarryNight> i been using a samsung
<StarryNight> and i had no problem even with my laptop
<anastasios> google brought stuff such as Bumblebee, NVidia drivers, etc up but I am afraid I have failed miserably with all I've tried so far
<anastasios> btw, is this even the right channel to be asking questions like this?
<hateball> anastasios: Are you using the restricted driver or nouveau?
<anastasios> hateball: no idea, how can I check this?
<hateball> anastasios: well, one easy way is to try and run nvidia-settings, which is what comes with the restricted driver, and is also where you configure stuff like external monitors
<hateball> anastasios: or run "jockey-kde" which is the restricted driver installer
<anastasios> do you mean the NVidia X Server Settings?
<qbit> one can also look through /var/log/Xorg.0.log for more info
<anastasios> hateball: if you mean that, it came preinstalled and never worked properly
<anastasios> hateball: right, right, I know that one. It is the Additional Drivers app
<hateball> anastasios: for some settings to stick, you need to run "sudo nvidia-settings"
<anastasios> hateball: let me try that
<hateball> maybe it asks for sudo stuff within the gui these days... not sure
<anastasios> hateball: "You do not appear to be using the NVidia X Driver. Please edit your X Configuration file (just run 'nvidia-sconfig' as root), and restart the X server"
<anastasios> always get this one when I open the settings
<anastasios> now
<anastasios> each time I have tried to run sudo nvidia-xconfix, things get badly screwed up
<hateball> well you should probably use jockey to install it properly
<anastasios> hateball: yes, the problem is that jockey shows up empty with a "No proprietary drivers are in use on this system"
<anastasios> that was actually the very first thing I tried after my installation was compete
<anastasios> *complete
<anastasios> terminal says "ERROR: Could not fid any typelib for AppIndicator3" before "Additional Drivers" launches
<anastasios> or actually it shows that at the same time "Additional Drivers" launches
<anastasios> urgh...
<hateball> anastasios: is your system fully up to date?
<hateball> Also I have no experience with a CUDA chipset, so I dunno about the driver situation there
<anastasios> looks like it and I am runnig 12.04
<anastasios> I opted-in for updates while installing
<anastasios> and I was connected to the internet
<anastasios> urgh, this is my work computer and if I dont find a solution for this soon, I will have to take it back to IT and they will put Windows back in it
<anastasios> yack
<anastasios> if it was my personal laptop, wouldnt even think it as a big deal but at work I have to daily connect to external monitors
<anastasios> shit
<anastasios> I really thought this would be easy
<hateball> What interface does it connect over?
<hateball> VGA, DVI, HDMI?
<anastasios> dvi
<anastasios> well, laptop has HDMI and I am using a HDMI to DVI converter
<anastasios> cause my monitor doesnt have HDMI input
<anastasios> well, I need to run but I will be back in 20min
<hateball> anastasios: Is this one of these machines with nVidia Optimus?
 * hateball googles more
<anastasios> well, some stuff I found on google kinda point to that direction
<anastasios> but this is the very first time I hear about Optimus and though that Cuda and Optimus are different
<anastasios> but could be the case
<anastasios> just not sure about this
<hateball> anastasios: I'm not sure if this could be of any help to you http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=11911939&postcount=2
<hateball> that is, add a ppa to grab the latest nvidia-driver
<hateball> use at your own peril and all that
<anastasios> of course, no worries
<anastasios> well, that is something I can try
<anastasios> will let you know
<anastasios> of for 20min now
<openos> Helllo everybody
<openos> I Dont Know Why I Cant install deb Packages In My Kubuntu
<hateball> openos: Have you downloaded stuff manually instead of using Muon?
<openos> Yes I have download google chrome manually
<kroonrs> openos: how are you trying to install the .deb file you downloaded?
<openos> Yes I Already Try To install it via gdebi But he tell me finished but nothing installed
<openos> via gdebi
<kroonrs> openos: can you use the command line (I don't know gdebi)
<anastasios> hateball: for the record, the solution for the external monitor didnt work
<hateball> anastasios: :/
<anastasios> thanks for the support though
<anastasios> :)
<hateball> anastasios: I guess asking on the forum may be something to try then
<anastasios> yep, I will try that
<anastasios> I discovered in the meanwhile that there is a bug report open about this
<anastasios> and that it is related to certain nvidia cards
<anastasios> will be trying bumblebee next which feels like the next best thing to do
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<kroonrs> Hi
<BluesKaj> hey kroonrs
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel_: are you there?
<anastasios> right
<anastasios> I found this which looks promising now but I need someone to break it down for me a bit
<anastasios> Okay so I finally got it working, so I'm posting my solution for others.
<anastasios> The problem was indeed the nVidia Optimus card. So I went into the BIOS, set this to Discrete mode, and disable OS detection feature.
<anastasios> After rebooting, I installed the nVidia driver in additional drivers, rebooted again, and I was (finally) able to access this nvidia-settings panel and get my second monitor workign !
<anastasios> Cheers
<FloodBotK1> anastasios: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<anastasios> shit
<anastasios> sorry about that
<hateball> anastasios: Cool :)
<anastasios> well, thing is I have not tried it yet since I can figure out the BIOS part but the rest I am not really sure how to do
<yofel_> phoenix_firebrd: now I am
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: hi
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: have some time?
<yofel> "some" yes, what's the problem?
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: need the crash log for kde 4.9-microblog app-twitter crash
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=302267
<ubottu> KDE bug 302267 in widget-microblogging "Plasma applet Microblogger doesn't work, crashes the plasma-desktop sometimes" [Normal,Needsinfo: waitingforinfo]
<yofel> when it crashes drkonqi should give you the backtrace
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: not happening here
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: trying once more
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: no use. Previously it showed up one, some debugging symbols were missing, so i installed it and retried , it is not working
<yofel> does plasma actually still crash, or does it just not work?
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: plasma crashes, but not always
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: the thing is the app is not able to show twitter twits, the crash is not relevent
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: how did you authorize your app for twitter
<BluesKaj> eeeuuw ...can't live without twits :)
<yofel> wait, from my POV, the crash, and the fact that it doesn't work a 2 seperate issues
<yofel> (it doesn't work for me either)
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: i think know why it doesnt fetch the twits
<yofel> file a bug about that and explain it there
<yofel> (for the crash maybe quit plasma, and restart it from krunner to make sure it's not called with --nocrashhandler)
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: i got drkonq
<yofel> good, backtrace usable?
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: 3 stars , sufficient? i will paste it here now
<yofel> 3 stars is as good as it gets
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: http://paste.kde.org/508892/
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: ok shall i attach it to the bug report?
<yofel> yes please
<yofel> looks fine
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: on my way
<als-it-net-pc> thank you all.....okay.....good by
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: done
<simplew> i have started KDE but the gnomeand gtk apps appear with fonts too BIG, but i did set then in gnome with size 8, so why now in KDE they appear as if the fonts were as size 16 ?
<BluesKaj> simplew, open system settings>application appearance>GTK+Appearnce
<simplew> BluesKaj: i did doesnt make any difference, but im running linuxmint
<BluesKaj> simplew, ask in linuxmint , their settings may be different
<simplew> BluesKaj: seams they are lost
<BluesKaj> #linuxmint chat
<ebisky> Hi, I am looking to switch to Kubuntu from fedora. Does Kubuntu have an updated livecd version with all the security patches and updates after the release - somewhat like Fedora's updated livecds here: http://jbwillia.fedorapeople.org/
<Peace-> ebisky: well there is a daily build
<Peace-> ebisky: i am using 12.10 that is alpha
<Peace-> with kde 4.9 and kernel 3.5
<ebisky> Peace-, isnt the daily build likely to have some instability
<Peace-> ebisky: updated system = instable system
<Peace-> ebisky: for normal user i reccomend  12.04
<Peace-> after you have installed
<Peace-> sudo apt-get update ; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Peace-> and you are done
<Peace-> 12.04 it's rock solid
<Peace-> ebisky: btw i have 12.10 without issue , of course this could be my own case
 * Peace- if you use alpha you could lost data
<ebisky> Peace-, thanks, the updating process takes forever after install. I am not on a particularly fast or high bandwidth network so I usually prefer that I download some "final version" and don't have to worry about running updates for a couple months at least. I really prefer not starting a couple hour updates immediately after installing.
<Peace-> ebisky: you can use 12.04 without upgrade
<Peace-> it's 5 years that i use kubuntu
<ebisky> you think its fine?
<Peace-> and i have never had securety issue
<Peace-> yes
<ebisky> Well -that is really good to hear.
<Peace-> i have 2 root
<simplew> Peace-: where do i get 12.10?
<BluesKaj> ebisky, I run 12.04 and have had very few update/upgrades since the officiual releas , and most have been small
<Peace-> with /home shared
<ebisky> Peace-, BluesKaj, thanks very much for your opinions. :)
<ebisky> Can't wait to switch.
<Peace-> simplew: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/
<Peace-> simplew: dailyt
<ebisky> fedora sucks the life out of everything
<simplew> ebisky: what?
<Peace-> simplew: sorry daily live
<BluesKaj> ebisky, it's not an opinion , that's been my experience
<Peace-> => 12.10 alpha simplew http://wstaw.org/m/2012/06/27/plasma-desktopji1697.png
<ronrom> where is the package kde-gtk-config
<BluesKaj> ronrom, it should be installed by default, look in kcmshell4
<ronrom> BluesKaj: you are wrong
<ronrom> BluesKaj: i even neeeded to add another repo, see https://launchpad.net/~tehnick/+archive/kde-gtk-config
<BluesKaj> ronrom, odd because I have it installed , it's in the repos
<ronrom> BluesKaj: what you have its another
<ronrom> BluesKaj: and that one at least doesnt do any in linuxmint
<ronrom> i nedeed to install this one
<lordievader> Good evening
<lompocus> Good Morning
<ronrom> how can i configure synaptic to search only by name by default ?
<lordievader> Hey lompocus, how are you?
<lompocus> glorious, how did you get orange text :P
<BluesKaj> ronrom, this what I have installed kde-config-gtk , onfiguration module for GTK+ appearance in KDE, 2:0.5.3-1ubuntu3
<BluesKaj> ronrom, just paste  kde-config-gtk in the search in synaptic
<ronrom> BluesKaj: i asked how can i do to have only the search for name by default instead having to search by name-description
<ronrom> BluesKaj: add the repo and install package kde-config-gtk-style  to see what i mean
<BluesKaj> kde-config-gtk is an actual name
<ronrom> its a far better interface to confugyre gtk and gnome apps
<ronrom> BluesKaj: thats another man
<ronrom> BluesKaj: listen what other say
<BluesKaj> ronrom, you do what you want , if you already know the answer whay do you ask ?
<ronrom> BluesKaj: ;)
<ronrom> BluesKaj: but now i need how to change synaotic to search only by name by default
<BluesKaj> I tried to answer your question in an honest manner , if you don't like my answers then too bad , as for synaptic it's a gtk /gnome app , go ask in #ubuntu
<BluesKaj> ronrom,^\
<ronrom> BluesKaj: sorry i didnt mean to offend
<xenoph> Greetings. I have just installed Kubuntu. On my first attempt, I had no GRUB upon reboot - it would boot straight into Kubuntu. After attempting to use Boot Repair, I received a 'error: invalid arch independent ELF magic'. I then proceeded to re-install on my sda hdd (previous was on sdb). This time I have a GRUB, but I have no option for Windows 7. Any ideas please?
<BluesKaj> xenoph, run sudo update-grub
<lordievader> xenoph: You didn't accidentily wipe your drive, I hope?
<xenoph> Ah, I have. Sorry, should've mentioned. Upon running that, it tells me that it finds linux image, initrd image and memtest86+ image.
<xenoph> I still have a 'Basic data partition' when checking my file systems - which contains all my Windows folders&files.
<BluesKaj> xenoph, try sudo os-prober, then sudo update-grub again
<xenoph> Same result as previously.
<BluesKaj> xenoph, if there's no windows OS grub won't pick it up
<xenoph> There is. Or should be. I've had one up to the point where I started installing Kubuntu, at least.
<xenoph> And since my first install was on the sdb hdd (which does not contain my Windows), I would've thought that the sda hdd had been left working.
<andreas_> hallo
<andreas_> ist jemand online ?
<lordievader> andreas_: Hey, do you happen to be german?
<BluesKaj> xenoph, does the other hdd show up in dolphin places as an entry
<lordievader> !german | andreas_
<ubottu> andreas_: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<andreas_> moment muss übersetzen
<xenoph> Sorry, 'as an entry'? As in showing on the right hand side?
<xenoph> Er, left hand side.
<BluesKaj> yes
<xenoph> Yes, it's showing as 'Basic data partition'.
<jarle> I keep seeing "NetworkManager[1782]: <info> Unmanaged Device found; state CONNECTED forced." in /var/log/messages (Kubuntu 12.04) all google results are several years old...
<BluesKaj> I have 2 hdds and all show up as entries on dolphin places
<jarle> any help?
<xenoph> All my hdd partitions are currently showing up. sdb is divided into two partitions, both showing up by names. My c: as 'Basic data partition' as said.
<xenoph> Everything seems to be there, and I've not done anything to it. Apart from resizing the disk for the install, of course. But I had the same issue of no GRUB/Windows before I did my second install as well.
<lordievader> xenoph: In the bios from what drive are you booting, in other words on what drive is grub installed.
<xenoph> It is installed on sda.
<xenoph> Or it should, at least, as that's what I chose during the installation.
<BluesKaj> xenoph, you may be able to get the windows mbr to show if you boot with a kubuntu live cd and restore grub with it ..but usually the mbr isn't hidden after a kubuntu install
<lordievader> xenoph: As a last resort you could try to reinstall the windows bootloader, with that wiping grub, and then restoring grub again.
<xenoph> I was considering reinstalling the mbr. Should I after doing that (if successful, of course) just run the live cd and restore grub?
<lordievader> xenoph: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<xenoph> Thanks.
<lordievader> xenoph: No problem, but consider it a last resort.
<xenoph> Well, with update-grub not recognising Windows, I'm unsure what else to do.
<BluesKaj> jarle, so are you connected to the 'net eevn tho you're getting that message ?
<jarle> BluesKaj: yes, (I have manually configured /etc/network/interfaces)
<BluesKaj> jarle, ok , then you may want to remove network manager because it will overwrite your network/interface settings , unless you plan on using wifi
<jarle> BluesKaj: I won't be using wifi, I'm just using a static IP, however I would like to have a nice GUI to enable/disable VPN...
<xenoph> exit
<xenoph> ....
<xenoph> Such a fail way of leaving. :) Thanks for the help, off to attempt to fix.
<BluesKaj> jarle, kvpn
<BluesKaj> err kvpnc
<jarle> BluesKaj: thnks.
<xenoph> Greetings again. I've attempted to re-install the mbr by using a Windows 7 disk, and following different directions - mostly to use bootrec.exe and its options. So far, no luck. However, whenever I press F12 to see my boot options, I can chose between Ubuntu and Windows Boot Loader (may or may not be just when I have the Windows 7 restore disc in, I can't remember).
<rosiu_> Why so quiet here?
<lordievader> rosiu_: Is it?
<lordievader> xenoph: The windows 7 cd can automatically detect other bootloaders and remove them, Microsoft only likes their own bootloaders.
<xenoph> lordievader: Yeah. I've not had issues reinstalling the mbr before though - but I'm not sure I'm doing what I normally have done. I've used bootrec.exe with /FixMbr and... /FixBoot (I think) options.
<lordievader> xenoph: Those usually did the trick, not sure if they did in Win7, can't remember, did you try booting to windows after resoring the mbr?
<xenoph> lordievader: After using those, I attempted to reboot (twice), and every time I got into grub, which still only had Ubuntu as an option.
<lordievader> xenoph: So the restore of the Win7 bootloader failed, you should probably fix that first.
<xenoph> lordievader: Is anything related to sda1 being a fat32 partition with /boot/efi? When I attempted to use the Boot Repair earlier, I faintly remember either a warning about 'efi'. Or just a notification, I'm unsure.
<lordievader> xenoph: I'm not sure either.
<BluesKaj> !hud
<ubottu> Ubuntu 12.04 LTS includes the first step in a major new approach to application interfaces, the Head-Up Display, or HUD, which will ultimately replace menus in Unity applications. See http://ubottu.com/y/hud for the background on this and discuss it in #ubuntu-offtopic
<xenoph> According to bootrec.exe /ScanOs I have no Windows installation on my hdds. By pressing F12 in the startup to select my boot, I have a choice between Ubuntu and Windows Boot Loader (I believe that was the name). If I don't press F12, it'll go straight to grub with just Ubuntu as an option. Windows Boot Loader, however... loads Windows. Which I don't have on my system.
<xenoph> Fantastic.
<wellington> Olá ?
<wellington> Olá?
#kubuntu 2012-06-28
<michael_> <;
<michael_> drem+Thought name  think host let ikp
<RadSurfer> whats the name of the system update utility?
<RadSurfer> no1 can tell me that, eh?
<RadSurfer> normally it runs at startup, but I may have disabled it
<RadSurfer> DOES anyone know the name of the Package-Updater that normally runs at startup?
<RadSurfer> I may have disabled it... need to run it manually. Tells of security patches etc
<L3top> RadSurfer: was your question answered?
<L3top> If not, what version are you on?
<urgodfather> is anyone familiar with getting a synaptics touchpad with gestures to function properly?
<josh___> Hello, I'm having an issue getting into my ATI Catalyst Control Center (Administrative). I'm prompted for admin password, enter it, and it rejects it. Does anyone have experience on this issue?
<L3top> josh___: lspci -nn | grep VGA
<josh___> what is this? I'm new to linux
<L3top> It is a command to be typed into terminal.
<L3top> ls is a generic prefix meaning list, pci means things on the pci bus. -nn means give me all numbers in the call. | is a pipe, meaning to pipe this output to another command. Grep is a tool which looks for specific patterns. VGA is the pattern I am looking for, it should be quoted but I am lazy.
<L3top> lspci is NOT the same as ls, it is just a common prefix... to be clear.
<josh___> Ah nice explanation! It kicked up some info
<L3top> I need that info in here.
<josh___> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI Juniper LE [Radeon HD 6700 Series] [1002:68bf]
<L3top> I take it this is a different machine?
<L3top> ok great.
<josh___> same machine
<josh___> just can't tinker with my graphics card as it won't let me in
<L3top> sudo apt-get install fglrx
<L3top> in terminal
<josh___> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 8 not upgraded
<L3top> apt-cache policy fglrx | grep -i installed
<josh___> Installed: 2:8.960-0ubuntu1
<josh___> Hmm..is it worth mentioning this is dual boot installed in Windows? Perhaps that could be an issue.
<L3top> nope
<josh___> Oh okay.
<L3top> apt-cache policy fglrx-amdcccle | grep -i installed
<josh___> same thing kicked up, INstalled: 2:8.960-0ubuntu1
<L3top> Then they are installed. You probably need to reboot.
<josh___> Alright, I'll try it out. I didn't install anything prior to joining the channel
<L3top> There is also fglrx-amdcccle-updates, but... you probably dont need it...
<L3top> Ok.. wait...
<josh___> waiting :)
<L3top> I'm an idiot josh___. I misread your initial question. You just want into catalyst.
<josh___> yes, it allows me into the basic configuration center, but not into the administrative center where I can truely tinker with the card
<josh___> it prompts for password, but rejects my password. I verified that I am using the correct admin password.
<L3top> sudo fglrx-amdcccle   I believe will get you what you want... though... someone should chime in with the gksudo equivilant in KDE.
<L3top> *is
<josh___> says fglrx-amdcccle is not a known command
<L3top> er
<L3top> man what opens catalyst... I don't use it... one second.
<L3top> so... whatever the KDE equiv of gksudo amdcccle is... you really dont want to open gui aps with straight sudo
<bazhang> !kdesu
<ubottu> In KDE use « kdesudo <program> »  to run graphical applications with root privileges when you have to. Never just use "sudo"! | See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to find out why.
<josh___> kdesudo amdcccle works to open up the control center. I am, however, limited to what I can configure. Is this specific to linux in general or is the administrative control center more in depth? For example: GPU and fan settings
<josh___> The admin center is the one giving me problems in regards to accepting my admin password.
<L3top> ty bazhang.
<josh___> Yes thank you!
<L3top> Opening it as administrator (kdesu) should not prompt you for pass to get into administrative josh___.
<josh___> I have an odd issue lol.
<Miguelito> Hello - I am trying to get my usb headset w/mic to work on kubuntu - i did something to get it to work on just ubuntu but dont remember what i installed
<Miguelito> Anyone help
<pietro> what's the best simple FTP server to use on kuuntu?
<pietro10> and I wish konversation auto-identified...
<pietro10> (on nick change)
<pietro10> meh doing it through lighthttpd
<FloodBotK1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<swn> Привет всем!
<swn> Ё-моё, работает
<L3top> !ru | swn
<ubottu> swn: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<swn> Народ! А что тут делать то надо?
<Unit193> !ru | swn
<ubottu> swn: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<swn> Спасибо!
<iHarp> Running Hardy -- Where can I find the config file containing PPA? I hav a bad PPA that is causing my update manager to crash
<komodo69> etc/apt/sources.list
<kish> rekonq is just rebranded firefox, right?
<kish> oops it's not
<hateball> that would be iceweasel :)
<Smurphy> Morning
<hanibana> Hi. The "Show the Destop" widget does not work. why?
<noaXess> morning.
<noaXess> what about a external graficcard and current kubuntu? http://www.j5create.com/jua230.htm
<noaXess> does it work?
<StarryNight> sorry never tried it
<su_> if any of you are awake, i'm wondering the best way to create a samba share. i can browse windows machine from linux, and can get the windows pc to see the linux box and log in successfully
<su_> just don't know how to create a share from dolphin
<su_> apparently i didn't have samba installed >_<
<su_> fixed
<AceKing> Everytime I startup into my desktop, Nautilus starts up, along with the keyring unlock box. I searched everywhere, how do I get it to stop auto starting? I use Dolphin as my default browser.
<su_> idk if i'm the best person to answer this but you could look in system settings>session management - I did not like programs autostarting so i told it to start with an empty session
<jarle> AceKing: just make sure to kill Nautilus before you log out, so that it is not started again when your session is resumed at login...
<amichair_> can anyone recommend a good firewall gui? guarddog was great, but no longer works on 12.04
<AceKing> su_:, jarle Thank you, I was just going to post what I found. Under session management, I had to click "Start with empty session"
<AceKing> jarle: That was the funny part, I alwasy shut everything down before I shutdown.
<jarle> AceKing: if you start with empty session it will not start any of the programs you had running when you logged out, if thats what you want...
<AceKing> jarle: If my PC locks screen, would that also kill programs? I usually never logout
<jarle> AceKing: no
<AceKing> jarle: OK, cool. Thanks
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<amichair_> can anyone recommend a good firewall gui? guarddog was great, but no longer works on 12.04
<BluesKaj> amichair_, ufw ?
<mydogsnameisrudy> morning
<amichair_> BluesKaj: gui?
<BluesKaj> amichair_, according to synaptic "front-end for iptables"
<amichair_> BluesKaj: it's a cli frontend to an even worse cli interface :-)
<BluesKaj> ok , amichair_ ...guess I should stay out of FW stuff , was merely making a suggestion
<amichair_> BluesKaj: thanks :-)
<amichair_> BluesKaj: (for your intentions, not for staying out of it ;-) )
<BluesKaj> amichair_, is a FW a requirement at your workplace or are you the cautious type ? Can't blame you if you are , but i'm just curious.
<BluesKaj> morning mydogsnameisrudy
<amichair_> BluesKaj: cautious type I suppose. I've got a bunch of stuff running here like vnc,mysql,postgres etc. which should never be accessed outside of localhost, alongside a webserver, ssh and others that should. I'd rather be safe than sorry...
<BluesKaj> yeah amichair_ sounds like you should be careful , with all those ports open
<qbit> one good way to enhance security on web/database server if there is absolutely no anticipation for tcp connectivity is to turn it off in the database server configs and only have the web server connect through a socket
<qbit> firewalling is never really a bad idea either though  - I just have zero experience with firewalling in Linux or doing it with GUIs
<qbit> I use PF in FreeBSD and just hand edit the rule set
<amichair_> qbit: true, that's how I have mysql configured. but there are still a bunch of other stuff, and in general I'd prefer having a gatekeeper rather than being vulnerable to human error, upgrades, bugs and app-specific security
<amichair_> and until now, with guarddog, it was pretty painless
<amichair_> I've done some lower-level iptables configurations before... I'd just rather not, since it's harder to maintain (or recommend to anyone else, for that matter)
<eagles0513875> hey guys and gals im running kubuntu 12.04 netbook desktop layout and I was wondering is it possible ot make the top menu bar automatically hide itself because the menu's for mysql workbench get hidden by it
<murad> hi
<BluesKaj> eagles0513875, in system settings>workpace behaviour> choose different widgets for each desktop, then in the workspace dashbooard , choose an independent widget set ..dunno if this works , but it might
<eagles0513875> i dont want to remove the widgets all together though
<BluesKaj> can you drag one panel or the to the side or bottomn of the scrn
<BluesKaj> or the other
<eagles0513875> the independent widget set would require me to go to desktop layout for kde which i honestly prefer :D
<BluesKaj> interesting how kvpnc kicks me off IRC
<BluesKaj> goodbye kvpnc
<simplew> is there any mirror with a more recent kde version like the one that exists in ubuntu repos 4.8.3 ?
<simplew> let me rephrase
<simplew> is there any rrepository  with a more recent kde version?  in ubuntu repos theres 4.8.3
<Sentynel> simplew: the ubuntu repos have 4.8.4
<simplew> Sentynel: wht repo are you refering?
<CyberSix> the ubuntu one
<simplew> CyberSix: i just asked which one is that, becaus ei have the ubuntu repo and i only have 4.8.3
<Sentynel> simplew: it's currently in proposed as far as I can see
<Sentynel> it's also available from the kubuntu ppa as usual, and 4.9 beta is available from kubuntu beta backports
<simplew> Sentynel: whats the url of the repo?
<Sentynel> ppa:kubuntu-ppa/ppa
<simplew> Sentynel: thats not the url
<Sentynel> what url do you want, exactly? the launchpad page? https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ppa
<simplew> Sentynel: ah thats a kubuntu repo, thats not ubuntu repo
<Sentynel> that's the ppa
<Sentynel> it links to the 4.8.4 packages in ubuntu proposed though
<simplew> this is very weird, i just tried to change an application association to change default browser and i was told that the file ~/.kde/share/config/filetypesrc belongs to root, how can this be?
<simplew> Sentynel: i just see that there are others, how can this be possible?
<simplew> in ~/.kde/share/config/ i hve 5 files root owned
<Sentynel> probably you ran an application that alters those as root
<simplew> Sentynel: theres no application doing such thing
<CyberSix> not now
<simplew> so this is some done in the packages install
<Sentynel> those files aren't created by package install, they're created by the programs when they're run
<Sentynel> at some point in the past, you must have run some program that alters those files as root, causing the files to be owned by root
<simplew> Sentynel: well some changed it but i dont know what did it
<Pupeno_W> tu
<Pupeno_W> Hello.
<Pupeno_W> Which was the last version of Kubuntu to ship with Koffice?
<Pupeno_W> I mean, the good old KOffice with a kword that could open .kwd files.
<hateball> Calligra should open .kwd
<hateball> But as for the latest version... dunno, check packages.ubuntu.org
<hateball> com, obviously
<hateball> it would seem oneiric
<Pupeno_W> hateball: calligra doesn't open .kwd and it won't.
<utusan> calligra could not even open a simple xcel file
<utusan> why bother with calligra? OO and LO is best option
<Pupeno_W> utusan: can they open .kwd? no, they can't either.
<utusan> Pupeno_W: if calligra is just a renamed Koffice and can't open kwd then nothing does
<Pupeno_W> utusan: calligra is not a renamed koffice.
<Pupeno_W> http://blogs.kde.org/node/4538
<freeetown> Great. After fighting with Precise for three hours, I can finally get on here to complain about the blooming alternative-installer iso aka d-i
<freeetown> but before i bash d-i, i wĺl have a go at kdm first
<freeetown> how come it cannot handle special characters in the password!?!?!?
<Pici> I'd be rather surprised if that was the case.
<Pici> hrm.  I see a few people complaining of the same issue, but no bugs about it
<genii-around> Pici: I imagine it's more of an annoyance for people than something they would report as a bug. But yes, I had same issue
<freeetown> Pici: http://www.kubuntuforums.net/showthread.php?58623-Can-t-login-via-KDM-after-upgrading-to-Precise/page2&s=fd65d942f2134473f29f4881c5144425
<freeetown> bugs? there was somethign on launchpad.
<freeetown> https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdebase-workspace/+question/52742
<L3top> That is definitely a bug, and should be reported
<eagles0513875> how can i find all sym links on my system?
<Pici> freeetown: that "answer" is completely unrelated.
<Pici> eagles0513875: find has an argument to search for symlinks.
<L3top> d-i = debian installer and is not under the control of *buntu
<Pici> Someone who actually runs KDE should submit a bug.
<Pici> (i.e, not me)
<L3top> I will try and reproduce, and file a bug.
<freeetown> L3top: well, that is the only way to install root on a lvm-on-raid setup
<Linkmaster> I can attempt to reproduce, though I'm not experienced in bug filings =P (I insist that my computer simply develops new and interesting features)
<L3top> I understand that d-i is used... what specific problem did you have?
<freeetown> and d-i just adds another pain to deal with after installation
<L3top> freeetown: what character were you trying to use, to save me time
<freeetown> L3top: x-session-manager was set to /usr/bin/gnome-session although i did not pick gnome or ubuntu-desktop
<freeetown> L3top: i had #$ and the one above 6
<L3top> what was in /etc/X11/default-display-manager ?
<L3top> cat ^
<freeetown> excuse me while i try to fix the keyboard settings
<freeetown> L3top: kdm
<L3top> that is a bit confusing...
<freeetown> L3top: eh?
<L3top> freeetown: I am looking at some stuff.
<L3top> one moment
<freeetown> L3top: i was referring to /etc/alternatives/x-sesssion-manager. After solving the kdm don't like no special characters, logging on would end up with a message about not finding gnome with only the option to log off
<L3top> Right... there is a sort of complicated flow to get to DM... I am just rediscovering it all, and trying to figure out how this could occur.
<freeetown> all in all, that Alternative Installer CD for Precise is going to get people changing over to a console to fix
<DaemonWitch> I try to install ubuntu on my laptop which has 2 gpu's (1 integrated and 1 discrete) and the screen remains black. Is there a way it can detect both of my cards? Or at least tell it to use the discrete gpu?
<L3top> that should be a symlink
<L3top> freeetown: that should be a symlink that hits /usr/bin/startkde
<L3top> what was it pointing to?
<L3top> DaemonWitch: check out bumblebee
<freeetown> L3top: yes, and it was erroneously pointed at gnome-session by d-i although gnome nor ubuntu-desktop were picked for installation
<L3top> DaemonWitch: I am assuming you have an intel integrated and nvidia discrete... there are other combos with other solutions...
<DaemonWitch> L3top, yes thats it
<BluesKaj> L3top, some actaully use intel and nvidia
<L3top> That was what I said BluesKaj lol
<BluesKaj> oops ..misread your post ..
<L3top> but some actually use intel/intel ati/ati intel/ati
<DaemonWitch> L3top, any link?
<BluesKaj> yeah, these old eyes are playing tricks on me
<DaemonWitch> L3top, after i have installed it the screen is black
<DaemonWitch> and i text login
<L3top> vga switcheroo is better for non optimus stuff
<L3top> DaemonWitch: can you pastebin your /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<DaemonWitch> L3top, i got intel integrated and nvidia discrete
<DaemonWitch> what do i need?
<L3top> DaemonWitch: you said you installed bumblebee?/
<DaemonWitch> L3top, no
<DaemonWitch> L3top, after i installed the system all i had was text login and startx didnt work. So i uninstalled it. What should i do now?
<L3top> DaemonWitch: What you would do is install the system, then follow the steps for bumblebee... a google search should get you what you need. It is not supported here, but it is what you need. Your chipset has been disavowed by nvidia on linux. In the future try and avoid unsupported hw in linux.
<stripe> How do I download thew extra codecs in Kubuntu 12.04 64bit, cheers
<L3top> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-restricted-extras I believe stripe
<stripe> L3top: thanks mate
<BluesKaj> stripe, install kubuntu-restricted-extras and look at the medibuntu repos for other multi media related
<DaemonWitch> L3top, so there are no drivers for linux?
<DaemonWitch> (btw livecd works)
<ikonia> livecd uses vesa
<DaemonWitch> i have graphical environment in live cd
<ikonia> yes, it uses vesa
<DaemonWitch> L3top, thing is i have no ethernet right now
<DaemonWitch> so i have to connect from wifi
<DaemonWitch> and my wifi is enabled with fn+f3 which i think needs a special program
<DaemonWitch> for this combination to work
<BluesKaj> DaemonWitch, which make and model laptop?
<DaemonWitch> BluesKaj, acer 5742zg
<DaemonWitch> (aspire)
<BluesKaj> atheros wifi ?
<DaemonWitch> broadcomm
<L3top> well.. you could create an xorg.conf with Xorg -configure and use the vesa/fbdev driver, then copy it over from ~/xorg.conf.new /etc/X11/xorg.conf to get to desktop, and then do what you need to do... from there... but... how are you getting internet?
<L3top> What is your internet connection type DaemonWitch?
<genii-around> DaemonWitch: According to http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1678081 you have to press it twice to enable and 3 times to disable
<BluesKaj> ok , my old acer extensa uses atheros ...so nothing similar there , altho BCMs usually work from the get go.
<DaemonWitch> genii-around, i have pressed it many times and it didnt work
<DaemonWitch> L3top, i will make a xorg with Xorg -configure copy it to /etc/x11 and see what happens with the wifi from there
<DaemonWitch> btw right now my windows 7 occupies the HDD. Can i resize the partition with gparted or do i risk losing data?
<Linkmaster> DaemonWitch: defragmentation(possibly multiple times), and backing up is highly recommended
<DaemonWitch> k thanks
<BluesKaj> always back up your data if possible , before partitioning
<Linkmaster> the backing up..oh
<genii-around> DaemonWitch: So long as you have run chkdsk recently and the filesystem is marked clean, should be no issue resizing from gparted
<L3top> While I agree with genii-around, there is always a RISK of losing data when resizing a partition.
<L3top> This is why everyone is telling you to backup.
<L3top> freeetown: I am still looking at stuff.
 * L3top is trying to figure out how you are symlinked to a file that should not exist
<L3top> and what d-i has to do with it]
<freeetown> L3top: er...i don't know what d-i defaults are but gnome-session was installed (but no gnome heh) and then symlinked to instead of startkde
<freeetown> and d-i is involved because i used the alternative install cd - only way to install  on lvm
<L3top> I will have to download the alt installer to figure this out. That isn't going to happen atm. I have a very poor connection and netflix is being used elsewhere in the house
<freeetown> L3top: no worries - i doubt that you get very many people that moan about d-i
<L3top> Well... it is entirely possible that d-i is being used incorrectly... not that d-i is the root of the problem... and THAT would need to be fixed.
<L3top> I will just recreate your condition on a dev box and see how it goes.
<genii-around> You can always go to console4 to see the output with the alternate
<DaemonWitch> hey i got a usb with kubuntu installed on it. I need to load the vesa video driver, what parameter should i append at the kernel line at grub boot?
<genii-around> DaemonWitch: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Changing_the_CD_Boot_Option_Configuration_Line
<genii-around> DaemonWitch: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/VESA_BIOS_Extensions#Linux_video_mode_numbers is what the vga=XXX numbers mean in screen resolutions
<DaemonWitch> genii-around, are the -- necessary?
<genii-around> I don't think so
<DaemonWitch> genii-around, the resolution i have now (win7) is 1366x768
<DaemonWitch> x32bit can i load this?
<genii-around> No, only the vesa resoltions if you use vesa vga=XXX
<DaemonWitch> i dont see this combination at wiki
<DaemonWitch> genii-around, i need to use 800x600 then
<genii-around> 1366x768 is not a standard vesa resolution
<DaemonWitch> genii-around, what is the next resolution i can use after this?
<Linkmaster> thats definitely a laptop resolution =P thats mine as well xD
<Linkmaster> 1024x600 maybe?
<genii-around> Linkmaster: Yes, but not ( yet) in the list of standard vesa ones
<Linkmaster> ohh, well, I don't have the standard vesa resolutions memorized =P It looked like a nice resolution on my listing though, so I thought it was
<DaemonWitch> lets see
<DaemonWitch> genii-around, so if i want to use vesa i just use the vga=xxx option?
<genii-around> DaemonWitch: Maybe 1280x1024
<DaemonWitch> dont i need to enable anything else?
<genii-around> DaemonWitch: That's the idea
<DaemonWitch> kk ty
<michael> ?
<michael> ?
<michael> 70b443660fb2a9acb2bacd502a8f4d77
<michael> ukploi9 e4 oi9 r 4 i7u e r4
<FloodBotK1> michael: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
 * michael LKI9yaa, LKI9yab, LKI9yac, LKI9yad, LKI9yae, LKI9yaf, LKI9yag, LKI9yah, LKI9yai, LKI9yaj, LKI9yak, LKI9yal, LKI9yam, LKI9yan, LKI9yao, LKI9yap, LKI9yaq, LKI9yar, LKI9yas, LKI9yat, LKI9yau, LKI9yav, LKI9yaw, LKI9yax, LKI9yay, LKI9yaz, LKI9yaA, LKI9yaB, LKI9yaC, LKI9yaD, LKI9yaE, LKI9yaF, LKI9yaG, LKI9yaH, LKI9yaI, LKI9yaJ, LKI9yaK, LKI9yaL, LKI9yaM, LKI9yaN, LKI9yaO, LKI9yaP, LKI9yaQ, LKI9yaR, LKI9yaS, LKI9yaT, LKI9yaU, LKI9yaV, LKI9yaW,
 * genii-around makes more coffee
<kurumin> como instalr
<kurumin> como instalr
<Linkmaster_> I'm actually getting myself some now, genii-around
<genii-around> !br
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<kurumin> po
<kurumin> nternet, gerencie arquivos e visualize documentos em um único programa cheio de recursos.
<kurumin> categoria: navegadores
<kurumin> 14/10/2010     Linux X11
<kurumin> olaaaaaaa
<kurumin> ola
<FloodBotK1> kurumin: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<kurumin> como instal propramas no lçinux
<kurumin> linux
<TheLordOfTime> !br | kurumin
<ubottu> kurumin: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<geoff__> how does IRC work?
<BluesKaj> !irc | geoff__
<ubottu> geoff__: A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<geoff__> thanks
<geoff__> but I was more curious about the etiquette
<BluesKaj> that depends on the server/chatroom. the Code of Conduct if restrictive will usually be posted at the top of the cleint with guideline links etc
<geoff__> so people don't just join channels, and begin talking into the void?
<BluesKaj> geoff__, for ubuntu https://wiki.kubuntu.org/IRC/Guidelines
<geoff__> but where do active chats happen? like http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2012/05/05/%23kubuntu-devel.html
<BluesKaj> geoff__, you can talk intothe void if you have a support question , but general chit chat should be done in #kubuntu-offtopic
<webnull> hello
<reclock> hola cual es el canal de ubuntu español
<reclock> join ./ubuntu.es
<reclock> no recuerdo como conectarme
<BluesKaj> reclock, /join ubuntu-es
<yoyo> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<reclock> tenks
<leonard_> /join #xbmc
<genii-around> one /
<leonard_> strange client
<yoyo> or click on #xbmc
<leonard_> thx
<leonard_> did i type 2 slashes?
<BluesKaj> guess i should have specified  /join ubuntu-es in the server textbox
<jamil_1> hi all
<jamil_1> wonder why Xorg process is eating 80% cpu and plasma-desktop is eating 40% cpu
<jamil_1> how can I reduce this load ?
<d0c_> u have a fresh install?
<jamil_1> nope
<jamil_1> ~ 6 months old
<jamil_1> or perhaps more
<genii-around> jamil_1: alt-shift-f12 turns off windows effects. They often chew up a lot of resources
<d0c_> maybe some bug with a theme
<jamil_1> not that Xorg and plasma-desktop hog cpu at all times, but when they do, pc becomes barely useable
<amr_> hi
<amr_> hi everybody
<anon__> Hi. I have a generic question please. I have a folder which contains many (100+) subfolders, each containing a few subfolders of their own, etc. Is there a quick way to gather all the files (not folders) in a single folder?
<L3top> find ./ -f * --exec mv {} /path/to/folder         may work.
<L3top> er
<L3top> find ./ -f '*' --exec mv {} /path/to/folder may work.
<anon__>  '*' will not also move folders?
<anon__> will try this though and report back, thanks :)
<anon__> find: unknown predicate `-f'
<L3top> er... one second
<L3top> -type f
<L3top> sorry
<L3top> find ./ -type f '*' --exec mv {} /path/to/folder may work.
<Pici> you don't need that '*' there.
<anon__> welp,
<anon__> with '*', I get this error:
<anon__> find: Arguments to -type should contain only one letter
<L3top> yeah... probably not...
<L3top> sorry
<anon__> and without '*'
<anon__> I get this:
 * L3top should test gibblets like that before giving to people... esp with exec...
<anon__> find: unknown predicate `--exec'
<Pici> -exec only has one dash
<L3top> one -
<Pici> and you may want to change -exec to -echo to make sure it looks like its doing what you want.
 * L3top is all over the place... sorry
<Pici> you need \; at the end as well.
<L3top> yeah
<L3top> man
<anon__> I also tried with one dash (after consulting man)
<L3top> script fail.
<anon__> haha
 * genii-around makes a very strong coffee, makes sure L3top drinks it
<L3top> ty Pici
<anon__> ok let's try with -echo instead of exec and a \;
<Pici> :)
<anon__> still, unknown predicate '-echo'
<anon__> here's my command:
<anon__> find /Desktop/users/user/ -type f -echo mv {} /Desktop/users/user/all \;
<L3top> that will create a loop
<L3top> oh no nm
 * L3top drinks coffee
<Pici> hrm... echo might have been deprecated.  use -print
<anon__> I'm down my first bottle of white wine, brb till I bring the second one, it's going to be a long night :)
<Klaus_Dieter> hello world
<anon__> find: paths must precede expression: mv
<anon__> Usage: find [-H] [-L] [-P] [-Olevel] [-D help|tree|search|stat|rates|opt|exec] [path...] [expression]
<Pici> and yes, that will create a loop. use -maxdepth=1 if you didn't want to decend down any subdirectories in /Desktop/users/user/
<anon__> (after using -print)
<Pici> ugh
<anon__> brb
<Pici> one monet
<lordievader> Hey everyone
<Pici> hrm... looks like find has removed -echo, but now theres -ok
<Klaus_Dieter> I am running the current kubuntu release and I am happy with it. however every time kalender pops up a reminder I also get this popup that a module called "Z protocol source" could be installed but it is never found for the install. what exactly is missing here?
<Klaus_Dieter> Pici: isn't that print0?
<Klaus_Dieter> Pici: also -exec echo {} \; does the trick... but it probably is a hell of a lot slower
<Pici> ugh
<Pici> Klaus_Dieter: thats what I wanted
<Pici> I think *I* need the coffee now.
<Pici> been a long day here.
<Klaus_Dieter> :)
<Pici> anon__: sorry for the confusion.
 * genii-around makes a fresh new pot of very strong coffee for everyone
<anon__> genii-around can I have a turkish coffee please?
<anon__> Pici np, just got a bit lost, what would the command look like now?
 * genii-around slides anon__ a turkish coffee, just right for drinking
<anon__> (wow given that I'm receiving commands all day long at work, feels good actually command...)
<Pici> anon__: find /path/ -type f -exec echo mv {} /other/place/ \;
<anon__> ok let's try this
<Pici> and then just make sure it looks good before you remove the echo from that.
<anon__> find: missing argument to `-exec'
<Klaus_Dieter> hmm I am not sure this is space safe
<Pici> its technically not.
<anon__> space safe?
<Pici> If you have spaces in your filenames.
<Klaus_Dieter> if you have spaces / special chars / newlines in your file names this will break
<anon__> ah
<Klaus_Dieter> if you only want -maxdepth 1 why don't you use shell globbing?
<anon__> btw, should there be a space between /place/\;  ?  (before \;)
<Klaus_Dieter> for i in *; do mv "${i} /some/place/else; done
<anon__> Klaus_Dieter: because of two reasons: A) I don't know what -maxdepth is, and B) I have no idea what globbing is, if it hasn't a sexual connotation
<Klaus_Dieter> I wasn'T aware of a sexual connotation... not a native speaker
<Klaus_Dieter> lol
<Klaus_Dieter> the shell will expand * to filenames
<anon__> neither do I, just sounds like a sloppy blowjob
<Klaus_Dieter> ok so let's just note that if I had meant a sloppy blowjob, I would have said "sloppy blowjob" and move on then ;)
<Klaus_Dieter> anon__: so what exactly are you hoping to achieve?
<genii-around> Please remember to try and be family friendly in this channel
<Klaus_Dieter> ok. I am trying but apparently not very good at it. sorry.
<anon__> Klaus_Dieter: assuming I have /folder with a large structure of subfolders, sub-sub-folders, each containing some files. I also know for a fact that there aren't two similar filenames,
<L3top> It will not break on spaces.
<anon__> I need to move all files into a single folders
<anon__> L3top: I am almost sure there aren't any spaces, but there could be some special characters.
<anon__> ah I (may) have an idea, can wget work on local folders?
<Klaus_Dieter> anon__:  are spaces in the filenames or directories?
<anon__> Klaus_Dieter: in filenames *probably*
<Klaus_Dieter> well since L3top has now established that what Pici  wrote will not break on spaces (also I tried locally) I don't see why this shouldn't work
<L3top> you would want to use rsync over wget probably... but find will work. You should check in #bash with what you have for further tweaking.
<L3top> I dont know about special characters, but I cannot see why it would be a problem with find
<anon__> well I have stock installation (Penguin)
<L3top> find finds special chars.
<L3top> mv...
<Klaus_Dieter> anon__: don'T worry this will work
<L3top> that might cause a problem
<anon__> ok just so I can eliminate the possibility of typo, would anyone please type me the final command, and I will only replace the paths?
<Klaus_Dieter> L3top: I just tried with spaces
<Klaus_Dieter> anon__: you are only exchanging the risk of you making a typo for the risk of someone else making a typo
<L3top> yeah... me too with whitespaces
<L3top> but... umlaut or something...
<anon__> hehehe
<L3top> or !
<L3top> could do some weird stuff
<anon__> Klaus_Dieter: isn't this why I came to the experts channel?
<Klaus_Dieter> L3top: didn't try with newlines though
<L3top> anon__: for this #bash are the beasts
<L3top> filename with newlines?
<L3top> who would do such an evil thing
<anon__> L3top: nope, no newlines
<anon__> hehehe
<Klaus_Dieter> anon__: well... no. Coming here does not rid you of the responsibility for your system
<anon__> okk I'll see with #bash, will report back here if there's any success
<Klaus_Dieter> however Pici  has already typed out what you need
<Klaus_Dieter> find /path/ -type f -exec echo mv {} /other/place/ \;
<Klaus_Dieter> to execute, only get rid of the echo
<anon__> gentlemen,
<anon__> we have the answer
<anon__> finish your drink and look at this:
<anon__> find /path/from -type f -exec mv -t /path/to {} +
<anon__> the man placed the + sign at the end to note that he's GOOD
<anon__> thanks for everyone, have a great evening
<L3top> root@dcerouter:~/Desktop# find ./ -type f -iname '*' -exec cp {} /home/$USER/Desktop \+          <=-------- was one of my experiments before figuring out that spaces weren't a problem.
<L3top> almost there...
<L3top> lol
 * L3top supposes the 30 or so failures over here still indicate he ISN'T good
<activus1> Can't "identify" -- I don't know password -- can someone help?
<Linkmaster> activus1: #freenode
<zhak> hi
<Guest1083> looking to download previous version 11.10 ----- where would i do that?
#kubuntu 2012-06-29
<junfeng> anyone
<junfeng> hello
<rosiu_> Hi all
<skreech__> Hi
<danilo> ho
<Smurphy> Morning
<jds_> a
<Slobknob> o/
<Slobknob> guys, im trying to create a script along the lines of sudo -u root sudo apt-get update && sudo -u root apt-get upgrade however sudo will prompt for password any ideas?
<Slobknob> is there anyway to use sudo without a password promt?
<gorgonizer> Slobknob: you could do sudo -i && apt-get update && apt-get upgrade && logout.. it will only ask for the password once..
<Slobknob> yeap kubuntu for some reason...
<Slobknob> even sudo -i prompts me
<gorgonizer> Slobknob: yes, but that will give you a root prompt, so any commands that as a normal user need sudo no longer require it..
<Slobknob> so what i did was i reconfigured the sudoers.txt file in /etc to remove the prompt for sudo
<Slobknob> yeah but even if it gives me a root promp it still needs human interaction
<gorgonizer> oh.. I like the need for a password to access the power of root, but I usually open a root session in yakuake as soon as I log in..
<Slobknob> yakuake?
<Slobknob> im  completely new at linux sry
<gorgonizer> it is like console, but it collapses to and from the top of the screen upon pressing F12..
<Slobknob> what ever keep ur engines compress yo... u know what im saying
<Slobknob> i just off of windows, and linux is nastttty, its all truth
<Slobknob> windows is lies
<Slobknob> i configured my grub loadout, removed grub menu entries, made text green, and used a nice background image
<Slobknob> linux is nasty
<Slobknob> all those years i waisted on windows, the dreaded past...
<gorgonizer> I did that, but realised for me it is entirely pointless, as I hardly ever reboot my system..  i enjoy Linux quite a lot, though I have a tendency to break it..
<Slobknob> in what sense?
<gorgonizer> I have a tendency to use bleeding edge packages where I can, so I am on KDE SC 4.9 Beta 2, a git version of VLC..  things can break if go a bit nuts with what you install..
<gorgonizer> though Linux has moved on a lot (mainly for the better) from when I first used it..  being trapped in a dependency hell is less likely nowadays I have found..
<Slobknob> i remember that....
<Slobknob> wait u mean during package instalation u needed to manualy download each dependancy?
<Slobknob> sorry my english is bad
<Slobknob> hold ill be back soon
<mebunto> Linux isn't nasty, you just need to learn how to use it.  That takes some time and effort because the philosophy is very different from Windows.
<mebunto> The level of help and how-to for Linux is fantastic.
<mebunto> Just use google and you will find answers to most things.
<RocknRolla> hey is there any package that that can be used to enable mac osx like mouse gasture to my ubuntu
<hateball> what is "osx like" ?
<hateball> you can enable mouse gestures if you like
<RocknRolla> like when you slide three finger from mouse pad application list pop up
<RocknRolla> that multi-touch gasture
<hateball> dont bother sticking around to get an answer
<DoctorPepper> hi guys !
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<artao> g'day mates!! dual-booting question here .. ... i wanna put win 7 on my 80gig SATA drive. the drive is #2 in the SATA chain, behind my 500gig drive which has my Kubuntu ... ... i don't want to risk windoze messin up my linux install somehow, so i intend to remove the linux drive and put the 80gig in alone, then write the win 7 ghost back onto it
<artao> THEN put the 80gig back in SATA slot 2, put the 500gig back as primary boot drive, and see what happens .. ... the boot loader SHOULD just automagically recognize that the 2nd drive now has win 7 on it, yes? <hope> <fingers crossed>
<BluesKaj> artao,  my experirnce with windows is that whatever is designated as /dev/sda will be the drive it's programmed to install on . so if you remove /dev/sda for example you'll receive a mewssage when installing windows that there are available drives . Kubuntu can be installed on any drive that's formatted to accept a Linux OS.
<BluesKaj> with windows there are no available drives , rather
<artao> kubuntu is already installed. it's what i'm using.
<BluesKaj> windows requires the drive to be designated as /dev/sda , is what I mean
<artao> the 80gig USED to be linux, and i can still boot to it ... i now wanna change that to win 7 ... for video gaming
<artao> what? you've confused me ... windows doesn't look at drives that way .. i don't know what you mean
<artao> i'm asking if the boot-loader will automagically see that the 80gig drive has changed from linux to windows
<BluesKaj> artao, that was my experience with 2 drives
<BluesKaj> which boot loader , grub or windows mbr ?
<artao> whichever kubuntu uses
<artao> the linux drive will be the boot drive
<artao> as it is now
<artao> i forget if kubuntu uses grub or lilo. i assumed that would be known here. -D
<BluesKaj> artao, kubuntu uses grub2
<artao> k then. it should just see than win 7 is there right?
<artao> i just don't wanna risk win 7 trying to take anything over
<BluesKaj> artao, it's a known issue that installing windows on the same drive as a Linbux OS that grub wull be wiped and has to be reinstalled
<artao> ok. not the case here. physically seperate drives.
<artao> that is scary tho. freakin windows <grr>
<BluesKaj> yes , same here but windows would only install on /dev/sda ...that was my experience
<artao> i assume what i'm thinkin will work as i think ... but i also don't wanna try it and find out win 7 has borked everything
<artao> see tho, i've got an HD ghost of that 80gig drive with win 7 on it from before i put linux on it ...i'm not going to "install" win 7, just write the ghost back to the 80gig drive =D =D =D
<BluesKaj> arto , run the partiton manager in kubuntu , and the drive designations there
<artao> hmm. yer confusing me re: the drive designations. i don't see why win 7 or grub2 would care about that
<BluesKaj> ahh sorry I misundertstood ...dunno about dd the ghost image back to the other ...never tried that
<artao> k =D
<BluesKaj> artao, so you have the windows image on the other drive and you plan to connect the drive back up to the same mobo/pc as the kubuntu drive
<BluesKaj> artao, try to boot into the kubntu drive first , then run sudo update-grub , so grub picks up the windows drive and then you can boot into the windows mbr from grub ...that's probly the best method , IMO
<artao> sry, had to make coffee
<artao> um. the win 7 image is on dvds, and i plan to remove the 500gig so windows has NO IDEA there's linux anywhere, write win 7 back to the drive, put the 500gig back in as the boot drive, and hopefully grub2 sees and win 7 and win 7 will boot
<artao> aha! thx. sudo update-grub
<artao> cool
<artao> can that be done AT the boot loader? just go to command prompt from the boot loader i assume?
<stripe> Hi all Graphics problems with kubuntu 12.04 64bit, athlon x4 2800mhz, 8gb ram, nvidia GTS450 graphics card, have tried standfard drivers experimental drivers, drivers fron nvidias site installed from tty with x closed. have just done a frresh install, ran updates, added restricted extras, and thats it where should I start?
<HackerII> ok
<BluesKaj> right
<HackerII> lemme link you on who DHS is and what they have been doing, brb
<BluesKaj> well, I'm in Canada , so I don't too much about your DHS
<BluesKaj> hear
<artao> thx BluesKaj. i think that's my project for today. .. the urge to play gran turismo 4 is overwhelming, and my other machine apparently can't quite emulate a PS2 <heh>
<BluesKaj> artao, right gaming on linux has come a long way , but it still has some issues
<artao> yeah. the PS2 emulator under linux has no video output yet. i tried it.
<artao> and i just can't get into other racing games. there's something about the gran turismo series that just keeps compelling me to keep playing
<HackerII> it wont matter kaj, they already have all military working together, but for now, according to the Geneva convention, hollow points are illegal in a war, also against their own citizens, so, why did they do this?  :http://www.theblaze.com/stories/why-is-homeland-security-buying-450-million-rounds-of-hollow-point-bullets/
<artao> i've got TORCS and Speed Dreams, and they're AWESOME racing simulators .. .but they lack all the tuning and customizations that gran turismo has ...
<BluesKaj> artao, I hope your proposed setup works ok for you ...had windows on the other drive for a while but it bored me , so i installed kubuntu 12.10 alpha on it and I'm using as a test drive
<artao> .. and i am FAR from a gear-head .. heck, i don't even OWN a car!!
<HackerII> hese is a link that is not only more accurate, prolly more trustworthy:  ill sit back and sit tight for now: http://www.naturalnews.com/035649_DHS_ammunition_domestic_war.html
<artao> i've found linux to be SIGNIFICANTLY faster at doing renders with blender and suchnot. linux for work, windows for play.
<artao> =]
 * HackerII goes for more ice water, back in 3 mins
 * BluesKaj nods at artao
<stripe> ff
<HackerII> ok
<BluesKaj> HackerII, it's better if you posted this DHS stuff in #kubuntu-offtopic , the next time
<HackerII> see my concern as to why DHS is now involved with networking?, and why are they involved in updates?, i know NSA put back doors in windows, everyone knows that, but, whats up with this is my question. Its got me a little concerned.
<HackerII> ok
<ikonia> HackerII: plesase don't make things up too, things like "NSA put back doors in windows" - if you can't talk about a converation without making things up, best not to talk about it
<phoenix_firebrd> hello everyone
<phoenix_firebrd> Anyone testing kde 4.9
<BluesKaj> phoenix_firebrd, yes , but I'm on 12.10
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: hi, thats cool
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: did you install from daily build?
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: i mean the cd image
<BluesKaj> yes , from the live-cd i64 bit mage
<BluesKaj> err 64 bit
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: does tha default plasma pannel look good when plasma-desktop crashes and restarts?
<redstar427> hi everyone :)  I have Kubuntu 12.04, and it has worked great until a couple of days ago after software updates, now the sound stutters in youtube and playing videos in vlc or xine.  anyone else experiencing this?
<phoenix_firebrd> redstar427: hi
<phoenix_firebrd> redstar427: what happens is youtube is bug
<phoenix_firebrd> redstar427: http://bramp.net/blog/2011/06/linux-64bit-flash-glibc-memcpy-bug/
<redstar427> ok, but why does the same stuttering happen when playing videos with vlc or xine, and it didn't before the software update a couple of days ago?
<BluesKaj> err 64 bitpho the plasma panel doesn't crash here
<BluesKaj> oops hehe
<BluesKaj> phoenix_firebrd, the plasma panel doesn't crash here
<BluesKaj> redstar427, have yo installed the recommended graphics diver in kmenu>apps>system>additonal drivers , if it's listed there
<redstar427> I don't think so, let me check...
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: when happens when you restart it?
<BluesKaj> phoenix_firebrd, restart it? ...it doesn't crash
<redstar427> Yes, the Nvidia drivers are running
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: did you restart plasma-desktop?
<BluesKaj> redstar427, make sure they're activated
<redstar427> they are activated
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: after ending the plasma-desktop process
<BluesKaj> on reboot ?
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: talking to me?
<BluesKaj> yes
<redstar427> It looks like there are updates to the nvidia drivers, I will install them...
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: no. End the plasma-desktop process and start it again and see how the plasma's default panel appears
<redstar427> ok, I need to restart to try them...
<BluesKaj> had to reboot any way due to a whole lot of X conf updates , but I see no changes in the plasma panel , phoenix_firebrd
<ScottyK> Greetings! I have a video file that I want to chop out part of it. What do you recommend for a video editing program for Kubuntu? Something fairly easy to use on the first install. Thanks!
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: after ending and restarting the plasma-desktop process?
<phoenix_firebrd> ScottyK: avidemux or kdenlive
<ScottyK> phoenix_firebird - thanks...
<phoenix_firebrd> ScottyK: i will prefer avidemux
<ScottyK> great, I'll check that one out first.
<phoenix_firebrd> ScottyK: you will have to learn to use the interface first
<phoenix_firebrd> ScottyK: enjoy
<ScottyK> Do I want to QT or GTK version?
<phoenix_firebrd> ScottyK: qt
<redstar427> Hello again. The updated nvidia drivers had no effect on the stuttering sound, neither did the memcpy-preload.so, but thanks for the help.
<ScottyK> sweet
<BluesKaj> phoenix_firebrd, what exactly are you expecting me to see ?
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: i will paste the snap of mine
<ScottyK> On a semi-related question, how do I set program defaults? with the installation of avidemux, I still want videos to open up with VLC
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj:  http://imagebin.org/218866
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: look at the taskbar
<BluesKaj> redstar427, have you checked your sound , namely alsamixer , phonon and pulseaudio settings ? and perhaps you need to reinstall kubuntu-restricted-extras
<phoenix_firebrd> ScottyK: right click the video file and select properties
<phoenix_firebrd> ScottyK: then you will see a wrinch icon on the right
<phoenix_firebrd> ScottyK: click on it and in the opening dialog, move the application which you want it be default in the application preference section
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: so did you see something like that?
<BluesKaj> phoenix_firebrd, hoe did you manage to transfer just the panel image ...I've been using quicklaunch instead of icons in the panel
<ScottyK> Thanks!! I've missed the wrench icon in the past!
<BluesKaj> how
<redstar427> I see Phonon, but no settings, per se.  How do I reinstall the extras, like using Synaptic?
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: print screen and then in the ksnapshot app i selected "rectangle region" in the capture mode option
<BluesKaj> ok
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: for me quicklaunch disappeared some year's back
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: *years
<BluesKaj> works well  ere
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: don't mistake me, did you try what i said?
<redstar427> I used Apper, and removed, then reinstalled Kubuntu-restricted-extras... still no effect on video playback
<phoenix_firebrd> redstar427: you have problem with only the audio right?
<BluesKaj> phoenix_firebrd, yes , no change , all is well
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: oh, then something must be wrong in my installation, its the taskbar widget
<BluesKaj> phoenix_firebrd, hang on I'll show mine
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: are you using 12.10 as your main install?
<redstar427> yes, video plays fine, just the audio stutters in some parts of the video.  again, it worked great until after software updates a couple of days ago
<phoenix_firebrd> redstar427: do you know about paste.kde.org?
<BluesKaj> phoenix_firebrd, no I'm testing 12.10 on one HDD and I have 12.04 on the main drive
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: any notable changes?
<phoenix_firebrd> redstar427: if yes then paste the output of "mplayer somevideo.avi" here
<phoenix_firebrd> redstar427: i am assuming you have mplayer in your system
<redstar427> let me check...
<redstar427> yes, mplayer is installed
<phoenix_firebrd> redstar427: ok
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: sorry its not the taskbar, its the system tray that looks bad
<BluesKaj> phoenix_firebrd, http://imagebin.org/218869 , you may have reduce the size due to my monitor being a 42" plasma
<redstar427> paste the mplayer output here in irc, or on paste.kde.org?
<phoenix_firebrd> redstar427: paste the output in paste.kde.org, it will goto a pasge, paste the new webaddress here
<phoenix_firebrd> redstar427: *page
<redstar427> http://paste.kde.org/509870/
<BluesKaj> phoenix_firebrd, notice the quicklaunchers ...very handy IMO
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj:yep with that monitor size its sure will be :)
<redstar427> video playback started fine with mplayer, then started to stutter after 29 seconds
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: in my system the system tray empty length gets wide for every restart of plasma-desktop
<FlashDeluxe> hi! does anybody know a free smtp relay server?
<phoenix_firebrd> redstar427: no errors in log regarding audio
<phoenix_firebrd> redstar427: who is the cpu usage levels during video playback?
<phoenix_firebrd> redstar427: *how
<redstar427> I have an Intel i7 965 Extreme Edition cpu, quad-core with 8 threads, and the cpu is barely effected (20% on 1 cpu thread during video playback)
<redstar427> since this problem affect all video playback (mplayer, vlc, xine, youtube), it does appear to be a system problem, or audio drivers.
<redstar427> it will even stutter sometimes during the system settings "test"
<phoenix_firebrd> redstar427: run this command "sudo alsa force-reload" and end the "pulseaudio" process, the process will restart automatically. After that see if audio is ok
<redstar427> ok
<redstar427> reloaded, process killed and restarted, still same problem
<redstar427> (note, I had already tried a reboot earlier)
<BluesKaj> alsa force reload doesn't always work , redstar427 , a reboot might tho
<BluesKaj> alsa force reload can also break stuff , i don't like that command at all
<redstar427> The last software update had a kernel update so I restarted then, and it had no effect on this problem.
<redstar427> The stuttering is annoying, but when the video and audio plays out of sync, it can be frustrating.
<redstar427> well, I think I may have found the cause, but I don't like it.  It seems when Chrome is running, it causes this problem.  Chrome was recently updated to Version 20.0.1132.47
<redstar427> If I close Chrome, the problem stops
<redstar427> which is unfortunate, because until recently this never happened.
<BluesKaj> redstar427, have you tried chromium?
<redstar427> I use chromium also, just for different pages
<faglnar> Is there any >3.x Kernel Desktoplinux Distro which is usably stable?
<redstar427> I will do more experimentation.  I removed all the pages are start with, and the problem stopped, so it might be one of my start pages.
<redstar427> It definitely seems like Chrome is the issue.  Some pages cause this.  However, if I use Chromium, I have no issues.  Too bad, as I just got used to using Chrome. :)
<geoff__> Isn't Chrome based on Chromium's source?
<redstar427> Yes, I think so.
<geoff__> google just stuffed in a native PDF reader and its V8 engine
<redstar427> However, chrome does not cause the issue until some of the pages I use are loaded, like Google+
<geoff__> I wasn't here when you were describing your issue
<redstar427> but Google+ on chromium do not cause the issue
<redstar427> the sound when playing videos stutters and will get out of sync, and it also affected video playback in vlc, xine and mplayer (until I closed chrome)
<redstar427> it didn't happen with chrome 19, but it does now on chrome 20
<geoff__> you could either upgrade to chrome 21 or downgrade to 19?
 * BluesKaj doesn't understand the insistence on using chrome
<BluesKaj> I dumped both in favour of FF , it does the job and doesn't spy on me as much :)
<geoff__> but spying is half the fun
<BluesKaj> geoff__, not if you can't use it properly
<redstar427> I just tested chrome unstable 21 and it had the same issue
<redstar427> synaptic doesn't list chrome 19, or I would test it
<geoff__> can't you just build from source?
<mah454> Hello
<mah454> I only use this repository : "deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ precise main restricted universe multiverse"
<mah454> but can not install kdelibs5-dev !
<geoff__> yes
<mah454> can you install this package ?
<mah454> this output : http://pastebin.com/GQWWTav4
<mah454> How can fix this ?
<Smurphy> it's the development stuff. Wait a day - and when they updated the repository, update again and it should fix it
<Guest19017> Hello. Quick question. If I resize a partition with the partition editor, will I lose data on that partition?
<redstar427> Chromium is version 18, which is why it probably works, and chrome 20/21 has the issue
<genii-around> Guest19017: If the partition was file-checked previously and marked clean, usually not. Just don't try to make the partition smaller than the amount of data that is currently on it ( plus some leeway )
<redstar427> BluesKaj, I just Chrome for some pages, Chromium for others, and Firefox for still other pages, all with different logins, so I can login multiple times with at once.
<BluesKaj> Guest19017,  not if you resize only , but back up your data if possible
<genii-around> Also of course you can't resize stuff that is currently mounted or in use, etc
<artao> YAY!! win 7 image went on no prob. win 7 has NO CLUE about the linux install. =D Kubuntu sees it and is fine with it. .. ... .. now for assuredly massive updating, then TIME FOR SOME GAMIN!!
 * BluesKaj nods at redstar427 , well to each his own for whatever reasons :)
<BluesKaj> artao, cool :)
<artao> BluesKaj, thx for your help. i'd'a had no clue about the sudo update-grub .. probably woulda found it "eventually"
<BluesKaj> artao, np , all you have to do is ask :)
<artao> anyone here use win 7? know if there's a window shading add-on for win 7? .. i use it ALL the time under kubuntu
<artao> and i did, and you helped, and it works now =D YAY
<BluesKaj> artao, best to ask in #windows
<BluesKaj> about the shading thing
<artao> of course. makes sense.
<artao> now i hope i get my check today so i can get some pre-pay plastic so i can order a PCI-e 16x 6 inch extender cable .. so i can FINALLY use my GeForce GTX560 Ti instead of this crappy old ATI x600 ...
<redstar427> I only use Windows when force at gunpoint. :P
<genii-around> I only use it for playing Bluray
<artao> i installed it for games
<redstar427> ok, I play some games on it. (hides)
<artao> x3 reunion. silent hunter series, ps2 emulator ...
<artao> others
<artao> linux has SOME ok games, but nuttin that quite matches windows ... UrT and suchnot is pretty close tho
<artao> anyhow, just wanted to say thx to BluesKaj and let 'im know it's all workin fine
<artao> l8r folks. i have hours of updates and settings adjustment ahead of me now.
<dougl> can anyone help me trouble shoot my kubuntu 12.04 install... it keeps on locking up - it is pretty much stock install with nvidia graphics card -> I don't know where to start.
<BluesKaj> dougl, , kmenu>system>additional drivers>activate the recommended driver if you haven't already done so , then you'll have to reboot
<dougl> BluesKaj, thanks - checking now but I think that it is done...
<BluesKaj> actually kmenu>apps>system etc
<redstar427> It seems I am not alone with problems with sound on chrome, there are a lot of people with the same complaints on the chrome forum, and other sound issues related to the latest flash, which chrome uses the latest version internally (11.3)
<BluesKaj> redstar427, pci soundcard or onboard
<BluesKaj> ?
<redstar427> onboard
<dougl> BluesKaj, yeah - was not the latest nvidia drivers... but I thinks nvidia drivers were being used => there is an option to install proprietary drivers at time of install, correct?
<BluesKaj> new pc , within last yr
<BluesKaj> redstar427,^
<redstar427> custom build pc, great motherboard, but 2 years old, asus rampage extreme 2
<BluesKaj> dougl, no proprietary install options for nvidia drivers , the nouveau driver is usually the default for nvidia cards until the recommended drivers are installed
<dougl> BluesKaj, K - thanks... rebooting now with new drivers
<BluesKaj> redstar427, have you checked system settings>multimedia.phonon>device preferences (depends on your audio output setup whether analog or digital) . Test the devices in the list and choose the one that suits your audio setup . Then check the "audio hardware setup" tab for setting the sound outputs
<BluesKaj> redstar427, the audio hardware setup tab is actually your pulseaudio output settings
<redstar427> BluesKaj, there is only one choice in preferences tab, "Built-in Audio Analog Stereo"
<redstar427> (under Phonon section)
<BluesKaj> redstar427, so you have speakers connected to the soundcard , then in the hardware tab choose the analog as well
<mah454> I need keyboard shortcut for move windows beetwen desktops . in gnome I use "Ctrl+Alt+shift+<Arrow Keys (Up/Down/Left/Right)>"
<mah454> How can set this shortcut ?
<redstar427> In the hardware tab, there are several profiles, since the onboard sound is 7.1, but I am only using stereo speakers (2.0)
<BluesKaj> mah454, you can use the pager widgets in  panel to accomplish the same thing , or in system settings>shortcuts & gestures , I think
<redstar427> analog was already selected on the hardware page
<BluesKaj> redstar427, is there a stereo option profile?
<redstar427> BluesKaj, yes, it is already set for "Analog Stereo Output"
<redstar427> but since the problem only occurs when chrome is running, and doesn't occur when it is not, I believe chrome 20/21 and its internal flash (11.3) is the issue.
<BluesKaj> yeah , well it's good to make sure everything else is correct in order to track down the problem and isolate it
<BluesKaj> maybe chrome doesn't look in the mozlla plugins for libflashplayer..so , but uses the alternate one ...forgotten the name since I set flash up manually on my system
<artao> hey there. .. kubuntu seems to think my secondary monitor can only display 1024x768, but i know for a FACT it can do 1280x1024. I can find nowhere to change this. i know it's there somewhere. plz help thx
<mokush> does anybody know where the default coords for the cashew are stored (the one that set the position of the cashew on new activities)?
<artao> well, i found this. is this seriously my only option? crap :: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/X/Config/Resolution
<artao> can't i force somehow a re-detection of available video modes?
<nitin> i like kfaenza folders with bright-modified color scheme
<n1ckn4me09876543> when I try to remove Language Support it tells me this:  If you uninstall Language Support, future updates will not include new items in The Ubuntu desktop system set. Are you sure you want to continue?  The ubuntu desktop system \n ubuntu-desktop.
<n1ckn4me09876543> is it safe to remove it?
<dougl> BluesKaj, you around = time to chat?
<Trebacz> A recent version of Samba 3.6.3 is causing issues with my backup software (http://blog.trebacz.com/2012/05/backuppc-got-fatal-error-during-xfer.html). What are the dangers of building Samba 3.6.6 outside of kubuntu repositories?
<Trebacz> Pointing to any net resource to understand would be great.
<brian6705> I need some help with what seems to be a less-common install and trying to get GRUB to work happily
<brian6705> So I have windows installed on my primary hdd.  I installed Ubuntu server on my secondary hdd last night but didn't like how it was behaving.  Today I installed Kubuntu on the secondary hdd.  Server installed Grub to the MBR of the primary hdd but it's now not functional because of my reinstall.  If I let the computer boot by itself it boots to the grub recovery console (which is useless).  So I have it booted into kubuntu now (by forcing
<brian6705> the BIOS to use the secondary hdd as the boot device) and I'd like to update grub on the primary HDD with the current install so that it works happily
<brian6705> anybody?
<levi501d> run grub-install
<levi501d> has anyone tried/managed to get chrome-dev and chrome-stable to install into seperate directories? or know of a way to tell apt to install a package in a different dir, say /opt/google/stable and /opt/google/dev ?
<wa5qjh> Hello, the channel. Anybody here can tell me why I have to keep re-enabling the broadband  connection in the network manager?
<wa5qjh> I live in a very remote area of the Philippines and use a USB, GSM modem to connect to the net. sometimes the signal goes down to mud and stays too long. when it does netmanager gives up on it  but then it doesn't recognize when the signal returns.  it simply disables the broadband.  I dont have wifi avaialable here but that possible connection is never just turned off.
<wa5qjh> maybe somebody can tell me how or where to go and tell netmaqnager to leave it on.
<genii-around> wa5qjh: Does it use a serial port like /dev/ttyUSB0 and dialling commands like the old modems ( ATZ to reset, ATDT ####### to dial, etc ) ?
<KONDOR> :)
<amar> codeblocks crashes
<amar> anyone know why ?
<amar> or experienced it before ?
<wa5qjh> genii-around : Sorry I was off browsing a few things. Yes on both of those possibilities. Matter of fact the "providers" list covers my provider. Smart.com.ph
<dougl> how do I restart samba services after a config change?
<wa5qjh> seems I'm not the only Texan  in Samar Philippines. :)
#kubuntu 2012-06-30
<wa5qjh> genii-around  I've been using Ubuntu untill pretty recently.  but decided to give  Kubuntu a tray again. I like the KDE window manager.
<wa5qjh> but the ubuntu network manager would occasionally drop the connection too and the smart entry would drop off the networks list.
<genii-around> wa5qjh: I think if you use kppp instead of network manager, you can set it to redial if the connection drops. You'd have to know the serial port and dialling sequence though, etc
<wa5qjh>  I dont know how it would be done but I think somehow a longer wait for it might help.
<wa5qjh> Yeah,  That's a problem.  I've been trying to find what NM uses to call the modem but have no idea where to find it.
<wa5qjh> All that ATDT-OK-blah blah.....  I dont know what to put in there and apparently NM does that stuff iinternally.
<wa5qjh> Also there are some things that need to be sent like allow 2g or prefer 2g etc.
<wa5qjh> I really wish I knew!!!
<genii-around> Hm, yes.
<wa5qjh> looking at that providers list, smart is one of the simpler providers to contact.
<genii-around> wa5qjh: A lot of these USB 2g-3g-4g modems use custom AT codes for this stuff, it differs from model to model unfortunately
<wa5qjh> Yeah, it does seem to.  I think the 2 most often used modems are #1 ZTE  and #2 Huaweii  both from China
<wa5qjh> also turns out that Smart has been using  the ZTE units but the most recent avaiable is the Huaweii. the sim card is useable in either I'm told.  I havent bought one of the new ones yet.
<wa5qjh> so I havent tested it in NM.  I have tested one for a different provider but their tower is further away and notorious fof not being a good cell provider in this area.
<wa5qjh> supposedly, however,  they are interchangeable  except they are locked to a provider and it aint easy unlocking them.
<wa5qjh> about like "jail-breaking" an apple with about as much chance of success without winding up with a "brick".
<wa5qjh>   there are 3 providers in my area Smart, globe, & Sun and all three have 2G connectivity and tho smart is the best of them, it is pretty dang poor. right now my best is 12KBps. And I've been down to less than 600Baud. reminiscent of the early 80's
<wa5qjh> -- if that doesnt date me,nothing will!! :)
<genii-around> wa5qjh: I wish there was more help I could offer
<wa5qjh> ack,  I was afraid you'd say that!! :)
<wa5qjh> But thanks a lot fortrying. appreciate it.
<wa5qjh> before you go. have you played with kppp any ?
<wa5qjh> some 14 years ago I had to use ppp but I've forgotten dern near everything.
<genii-around> wa5qjh: I did use it before, mostly with expect scripts to get the dialling right, etc
<genii-around> ( but not since kde 3 now )
<wa5qjh> Been a while for you too then..
<genii-around> Yep
<genii-around> wa5qjh: Does your /etc/network/interfaces file have like a ppp0 or wwan0 entry?
<wa5qjh> I had downloaded some AT-Commandsets stuff back several months ago but I was using ubuntu 11.04 in wubi  and that got scrogged so  I've lost it.--- ok, let me check...
<genii-around> ( Sometimes external modems have a line in those entries of the interfaces file which does something like call pon/poff or wvdial or so on )
<genii-around> Away for a couple minutes
<wa5qjh> auto loiface lo inet loopback
<wa5qjh> auto lo \n  iface lo inet loopback
<wa5qjh> is all it has.
<wa5qjh> I've been trying to get it to work in PCBSD too. are you familiar with that ?
<wa5qjh>  I also wonder if anybody here knows anything about recovering a wubi installation.  I still have the 20GB virtual disk from it.
<wa5qjh> I actually had better luck with Ubuntu11.04 in a wubi set-up than I did in a "normal" partition set-up.
<genii-around> wa5qjh: Yeah that's all automatic stuff then that just leaves it to nm
<wa5qjh> That's pretty much what I gathered.
<genii-around> wa5qjh: I sort of wonder what's in /etc/ppp/peers/provider and if it could be used to dial with something else instead like pon/poff or wvdial
<wa5qjh> so NM handles the modem very internally and doesnt give away any secrets..
<wa5qjh> I'll look.
<genii-around> wa5qjh: If anyplace has the codes to make it select 2g-3g and so on, that would probably
<wa5qjh> well, it has some interesting stuff in it. Do you know for sure that NM uses that script ?
<wa5qjh> Being a relative newcomer to ??buntu I'm not familiar with any of those.
<genii-around> wa5qjh: I don't know for absolute certain, no
<wa5qjh> it looks like that script is a general-purpose template, and not specific to mine tho.
<wa5qjh> so probably what you have is the same as mine.
<genii-around> Hm
<wa5qjh> Yeah,  that's definitly a skeleton or template. interesting  but not specific to me.
<wa5qjh> @#$@## I hate this "Motheer May I" stuff!! That's why I stay away from micro$loth!!
<genii-around> wa5qjh: Does /etc/NetworkManager/system-connections/    have a file with the right name of the ISP?
<wa5qjh> Yes, it does!!
<wa5qjh> and apparently a lot of pertinent info too. but a lack of a couple other things like a timeout, persist or whatever.
<wa5qjh> Says "network type = 3" does that mean 3G or some NM definied 3rd type ?
<wa5qjh> interesting thing is,  it provides groups of parameters much like my.cnf if you're familiar with mysql.
<genii-around> A little but not enough to be useful
<wa5qjh> yeah, no chat script. and no indication of how to include a couple parameters in a chat script.
<wa5qjh> see NetworkManager.conf
<wa5qjh> just starting in  that one right now.
<L3top> what are you trying to do wa5qjh
<genii-around> L3top: Prevent network manager from disabling his usb 2g-3g modem when the signal drops
<wa5qjh>  at this moment trying to find a chat script for kppp to do the same as what NetworkManager appears to do internally.
<wa5qjh> That too!! :)
<wa5qjh>  there are parameters like "apn" and "prefer 2G" and others that need to be sent. Also need to know what interface is beinig used. baud rate to it. ( tho since a USBtty I dont know why that would be needed.)
<genii-around> It's an interesting problem, but I currently have no more ideas on it
<L3top> I will poke around.
<wa5qjh> looking in NetworkManager.conf I find a reference just now, to this url:
<L3top> it is a serial bus. baud matters.
<wa5qjh> http://live.gnome.org/NetworkManager/SystemSettings
 * genii-around bookmarks https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkManager/Hardware/3G/
<wa5qjh> figgers :)
<wa5qjh> searching....
<bigsky> i have mount kbuntu12.04.iso to a iso dir, how to add it to sources.list?
<wa5qjh> good page. kinda reflects what's in the "Providers" list.
<wa5qjh> L3Top
<genii-around> bigsky: deb file:/iso-place dist repo
<wa5qjh> but doesnt seem to have the ZTE modem in it.
<wa5qjh> Thanks genii-around  appreciate the help.
<wa5qjh> good luck.
<bigsky> genii-around: deb file:///home/bigsky/iso dist repo?
<genii-around> wa5qjh: I do have to leave now... but I am in here often. You should keep asking around at other times, someone is eventually bound to know
<genii-around> bigsky: eg:   deb file:/mnt precise universe
<genii-around> And so on
<L3top> bigsky: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-35807.html
<wa5qjh> genii-around  thanks. I will. in fact that's kinda what I'm doing now.
<wa5qjh>  I can believe the list of questions I have  :).
<genii-temp> For whoever was aking about adding mounted cdroms to the sources.list ... consider putting an /etc/fstab entry for the mountpoint of the iso file and then using apt-cdrom with the -d=/mountpoint   option
<genii-temp> That is all! :-)
<wa5qjh> aka   out!
<wa5qjh> take care. catch ya later.
<wa5qjh> Anybody know how to circumvent this "mother-May-I" syndrome??  I want to open Dolphin as root but no go.
<L3top> kdesudo Dolphin from terminal... but... it has some seriously annoying repercussions.
<L3top> er
<L3top> kdesu
<wa5qjh> kdesu    not found..
<khmerog> hi whats the difference between Muon Software and Muon Package? other than the way it looks
<L3top> one second wa5qjh
<L3top> was kdesudo wa5qjh
<wa5qjh> ok. ...kdesu dolphin sure produced a page of complaints !!
<wa5qjh> go ahead. kindainterested in an answer to that myself.
<mr0wl> how do i check a proprietary graphics' driver version?
<pablo_> Buenas !
<pablo_> Necesio ayuda con algo
<wa5qjh> L3top  you know anything about PCBSD  ( #PCBSD here on freenode )
<wa5qjh> And does L3 have anything to do with L3 Comunications ?
<L3top> Yes and no... We have like 80 mph winds right now... all of my power is out... lonely ups keeping me up atm... but net will go next... so not much for support atm.
<phoenix_firebrd> ha ha ha, http://apachelog.files.wordpress.com/2010/11/snapshot103.png problem?
<twtxwy> How to do run rpm in the Kubuntu
<L3top> the only way I know to do that is with alien
<L3top> !alien
<ubottu> RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous and unsupported)
<twtxwy> MySQL isn't install Kubuntu ,Why?
<wa5qjh> L3top  Where the heck are you? I thought I was the only one plagued with blackouts.!! And I dont even need a hi wind to get them here in the Philippines.
<L3top> mysql-client is installed... are you asking why you cant install server? or why it isn't installed by default?
<L3top> Farm in VA wa5qjh.
<wa5qjh> txtxy I kinda wonder that too.  I did a ps -C mysqld and found a PID so assumed it was here. but no. so yesterday I downloaded them both.
<wa5qjh> L3top. close to the coast ?
<L3top> dpkg-query -l mysql | grep ^ii
<L3top> bout the middle
<wa5qjh> But it's 5.1.63 is latest one available directly from muon But there's Deb packages from mysql  for version 5.5.?? they are 170MB packages and include workbench  a test platform and so forth.
<wa5qjh> -- wow!! and still 80MPH winds. !!!
<L3top> This thing is evil... bout the size of west virginia... just rocketing over.
<twtxwy> "MySQL-server-5.5.24-1.linux2.6.i386.rpm" isn't install
<L3top> well no...
<L3top> lol
<L3top> you would apt-get install mysql-server
<wa5qjh> no need. mysql site has the debian packages!!
<L3top> (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous and unsupported)
<wa5qjh> and it is everything client,server, workbench and so forth.
<L3top> !info mysql-server
<ubottu> mysql-server (source: mysql-5.5): MySQL database server (metapackage depending on the latest version). In component main, is optional. Version 5.5.22-0ubuntu1 (precise), package size 11 kB, installed size 112 kB
<L3top> why wouldn't you use the repo version?
<wa5qjh> I wish I had installed that yesterday instead of off the muon page.
<L3top> client and core are already installed...
<twtxwy> I too ,but isn't run
<L3top> You are making this too hard.
<L3top> !details | twtxwy
<ubottu> twtxwy: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<wa5qjh> There is a server installed but I cant see that it (was, now :)  )is operable.
<L3top> I install it just about every day.
<wa5qjh> Huh?? why ?
<L3top> because I build installers for a project, and have to generate/test them
<wa5qjh> Ahh!! So des ka .
<wa5qjh> Been wonderin about that too.
<wa5qjh> I tried to install wsjt the other day. got most of it but wsjt was only about 900K. then it had to go get dependencies.
<wa5qjh> with a connection like mine,  that can really get BAD!!!
<L3top> I dunno what wsjt is
<wa5qjh> wsjt still dont work because of some problem with a Fortran something or other.
<techdion> hello
<wa5qjh> ham radio  digital mode package.  Does weak signal and Earth-Moon-Earth bounce made easier.
<L3top> radio
<L3top> got it. Very cool
<L3top> hi techdion
<wa5qjh> Anyway, dont understand why all those dependencies would not be part of the package.
<techdion> thank you
<techdion> i'am brazil
<techdion> kkk
<L3top> !br
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<techdion> congratulations
<wa5qjh> I dont do EME but have a buddy here in PI that does.
<techdion> #ubuntu-br
<L3top>  /join #ubuntu-br
<wa5qjh> techdion    KKK   ??? Do I read that right ?
<L3top> no
<L3top> read ok ok ok
<L3top> enthusiasm, not racism
<L3top> well ups is beeping like mad
<L3top> so that means I am out.
<L3top> catch you another time
<wa5qjh> Well actually kkk is roughly equivalent to "over"
<L3top> I take it that is your ham call sign? wa5qjh?
<wa5qjh>  Here in  philippines it something else entirely something something Katapunan
<wa5qjh> that is correct. Roger that. over  ...
<L3top> I weep for your food choices.
<wa5qjh> Rough as corn and just as corny    :)
<wa5qjh> I otter write that Pinoy version of KKK down. I got joked at a week or so ago about using KKK. somebody else made the same conclusion.
<wa5qjh> But what I wish is folks would quit abusing "thee Stars and Bars"  especially them skin heads.
<wa5qjh> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Katipunan
<wa5qjh>  Kataas-taasan, Kagalang-galangang Katipunan ng̃ mg̃á Anak ng̃ Bayan
<wa5qjh> Well, looks like I done alienated ju
<wa5qjh> just about everybody!!
<skreech__> :)
<bartman2589> Hi, I'm hoping someone can help me with a problem I'm having with programs running under WINE, I already tried asking in the WineHQ IRC channel but apparently out of the 175 people that show as online none of them are actually online at all
<phoenix_firebrd> bartman2589: hi
<phoenix_firebrd> bartman2589: problem?
<bartman2589> I can't seem to right click in most programs under WINE in order to access any context menus
<phoenix_firebrd> bartman2589: what is the wine version?
<bartman2589> I'm running WINE 1.5 from the WINE Launchpad PPA
<bartman2589> 1.5.7 actually
<phoenix_firebrd> bartman2589: did you install any thing using winetricks?
<bartman2589> several things actually
<bartman2589> and I'd really rather not have to reinstall all of my programs, I had a hell of a time getting the ASPI drivers installed so I can use Imgburn (because some of the media I use I need to burn with OPC disabled and K3b doesn't have an option to do that)
<bartman2589> plus K3b for some reason won't let me burn ANYTHING to DVD, I have tried all kinds of different permissions settings all with no luck
<phoenix_firebrd> bartman2589: do you like nero dvd burner?
<phoenix_firebrd> bartman2589: If you have no problem ,we can try to solve the issue with k3b
<bartman2589> not really, Imgburn works much better for me, I've had problems with Nero even on Windows, there's known problems with Nero not reporting what actually are problems with the burns, and as a result the media doesn't work sometimes with some systems
<bartman2589> Imgburn works, and I can burn CD's with K3b, mainly I wanted to get context menus working in WINE apps
<skreech__> what about wodim?
<bartman2589> skreech, there's a reason I chose to use an OS with a GUI interface
<bartman2589> I hate working from the shell, I hated it even back when I started with MS-DOS 2.2 in the 80's
<phoenix_firebrd> bartman2589: start the application in terminal , like "wine someapp" and right clcik and see if you get any error messages
<phoenix_firebrd> bartman2589: *click
<phoenix_firebrd> bartman2589: use paste.kde.org for pasting any text more than a line or two
<phoenix_firebrd> bartman2589: i will be back in 5 mins
<bartman2589> Ok, trying it with Photoshop 7.0
<bartman2589> I think I might have figured it out, one of the error lines says something about not being able to find Microsoft Common Controls
<bartman2589> and unless I'm mistaken that's the .dll that handles right click context menus in Windows
<Nicekiwi> how can I make Filezilla or Firefox use liuux programs for external commands?
<phoenix_firebrd> bartman2589: i am back
<phoenix_firebrd> bartman2589: so its now clear that the problem is due to the components you installed using winetricks
<bartman2589> Nicekiwi, you can choose what programs Firefox uses (for most file types) by going to the Edit Menu, then to Preferences, then to 'Applications', but if you mean you want it to use something like Dolphin or Konqueror for when you right click on your downloads in the download manager window and choose 'Open Containing Folder' it's a little more complicated, Kubuntu has discontinued integration of Firefox in 12.04 (the
<bartman2589> kdemozillahelper package is no longer included in 12.04)
<bartman2589> very likely, haven't tried reinstalling the common controls dll yet
<bartman2589> or even adding an override for it
<Nicekiwi> bartman2589: oh.. :( why did they stop supporting it?
<phoenix_firebrd> skreech__: does a wine application have the permission to have a low level access of the cd/dvd writer?
<Nicekiwi> bartman2589: even those options dont work. it give me the option to select a file from the systemm :/ not a command
<bartman2589> Nicekiwi, not sure, but there's a 3rd party PPA that I found that someone created that contains the latest version of Firefox and an updated kdemozillahelper package for use with 12.04
<phoenix_firebrd> bartman2589: try installing the missing component
<Nicekiwi> hmm...
<bartman2589> Nicekiwi, I'll see if I can find the webpage that had info about that PPA for you
<bartman2589> will do phoenix_firebrd
<phoenix_firebrd> bartman2589: are you aware of the nick tab auto completion?
<bartman2589> no I wasn't, let me guess, I just type a few letter then press tab and it will finish the name for me?
<mr-rich> What day is the point release due?
<bartman2589> Nicekiwi: Here's the link to the website with teh information on restorign KDE integration to Firefox in 12.04 http://awesomelinux.blogspot.com/2012/06/firefox-kde-support.html
<bartman2589> the* restoring* (I hate typos)
<phoenix_firebrd> bartman2589: has someone burned cd or dvd using an app in wine?
<bartman2589> I've used Imgburn without any real problems myself, the write speed doesn't seem to be as fast as in Windows but other than that it works great for me
<phoenix_firebrd> bartman2589: thats a new info i learned today
<Nicekiwi> bartman2589: chur
<bartman2589> phoenix_firebrd: and I've used InfraRecorder too (just need to set it to think it's in WinME), I posted that information at WineHQ some time ago
<phoenix_firebrd> bartman2589: as far as i know even k3b needs some permissions to burn, but hearing a wine app burning an image is very  intresting
<bartman2589> phoenix_firebrd: with InfraRecorder you also need to have the Adaptec ASPI layer installed I think ( I already had it installed when I tried InfraRecorder), and if you don't use Winecfg to set it to think it's in WinME it won't detect the cd/dvd burners
<phoenix_firebrd> bartman2589: ok, seriously, you should consider resolving the k3b issue
<bartman2589> phoenix_firebrd: yeah I know
<bartman2589> phoenix_firebrd: it looks like installing the Visual Basic 6 Common Controls packagage from Microsoft's website fixed my context menu problem
<phoenix_firebrd> bartman2589: nice
<bartman2589> phoenix_firebrd: I couldn't get Winetricks to let me reinstall it through their dialogs though
<phoenix_firebrd> bartman2589: oh
<bartman2589> phoenix_firebrd: is there maybe a log file or something like that I could delete to make winetricks revert back to not thinking that anything (or individual packages) is installed?
<phoenix_firebrd> bartman2589: dont know about that
<bartman2589> Ok, guess I'll have to poke around a bit and try searching google maybe (would have googled it already but I just thought of it a few minutes ago)
<phoenix_firebrd> bartman2589: I avoid using wine and closed source softwares
<bartman2589> phoenix_firebrd: I generally avoid most closed source software too, but some Windows Open Source software far exceeds some of the capabilities of their linux counterparts, hence my desire to use some of it under wine
<bartman2589> phoenix_firebrd: Photoshop is one closed source program I do use, though the new 2.8 series of GIMP is coming closer to closing the gap in features now that they've added a single window mode and on canvas text editing and support for multipack brushes and large format brushes without having to convert them to the gimp gbr format
<phoenix_firebrd> bartman2589: its true that its  hard to avoid using some windows closed source software , but its not impossible. For you to know even our kde graphics designer  Nuno Pinheiro uses adobe suite
<bartman2589> well as long as I'm here does anyone have any idea about why K3b will let me burn CD's in my CD burner (either from an image file or by building the structure manually) , but won't let me burn anything to DVD?  I can't remember the error message I keep getting but I've tried googling it in the past and haven't really found any useful information, I've had this problem actually since 9.04 (I do clean installs for every
<bartman2589> distro upgrade so I know it's not a permissions problem carried over from a previous version (unless it's a permissions problem from the .deb package installations)
<bartman2589> My DVD burner is an IDE/ATAPI drive (not SATA, yet), model Samsung SH-S222A flashed with most recent firmware, and my CD burner is a Memorex 52x/24x/52x burner, (can't remember the model number), IDE chipset is intel ICH5 series on Intel D865GLC motherboard
<bartman2589> Do I maybe need to launch K3b as root (using Kdesudo) in order to properly set permissions?  And if so what should they be?
<bartman2589> It just seems weird that I can burn CD's fine but not DVD media (of any kind, +/-/+ DL/- DL)
<phoenix_firebrd> bartman2589: do you have a dvd rw?
<bartman2589> phoenix_firebrd: drive is supposed to support RW media, and yes I do have a few RW discs, haven't tried them though to be honest
<bartman2589> phoenix_firebrd: I have the RW's from back when I owned a DVR and used it to record tv shows instead of a VCR
<phoenix_firebrd> bartman2589: try to burn something in the dvd rw using k3b and get me the error log
<bartman2589> phoenix_firebrd: Ok, I have both +RW and -RW's want me to try both?
<phoenix_firebrd> bartman2589: whichever you feel will create the burning problem  :)
<bartman2589> phoenix_firebrd: going to probably take a while, the media only supports 4x write speed and I'm burning the Kubuntu 12.04 DVD image (wanted to make sure there was plenty of data incase it maybe is a buffering problem of some kind)
<phoenix_firebrd> bartman2589: so burning rocess in progress?
<bartman2589> phoenix_firebrd: yes, just started it
<bartman2589> looks like it's actually working so far with the +RW media
<phoenix_firebrd> bartman2589: In that case i think there might be a problem with your burner or a file system error in your hard disk
<phoenix_firebrd> bartman2589: is it a fixation error?
<bartman2589> phoenix_firebrd: I don't remember the error it gave, it gave some number as the error though if I remember right, it's been a while since I tried burning anything other than CD's with K3b
<bartman2589> phoenix_firebrd: brb
<bartman2589> phoenix_firebrd: back, it just finished, no errors reported, I forgot to check the box to have it verify the burn though, but normally it wouldn't even get to the actual writing stage before failing with an error, I'll try with the -RW now (unfortunately that only supports 2x writes, not sure if this drive will handle such a low speed though, guess I'll find out though
<phoenix_firebrd> bartman2589: ok
<bartman2589> phoenix_firebrd: ok, started burning -RW media, it's at 3% so far
<phoenix_firebrd> bartman2589: ok
<bartman2589> phoenix_firebrd: I have a stack of about 90 -R's I can try next if there's no problems with the -RW, I switched to -R's after I found out that my particular model of drive is known to have problems with +R media
<phoenix_firebrd> bartman2589: carry on
<bartman2589> phoenix_firebrd: this is a fairly new install of 12.04, every version before this one has given me problems burning DVD media with K3b though, maybe they finally fixed it in 12.04, guess we'll see
<phoenix_firebrd> bartman2589: ya
<bartman2589> phoenix_firebrd: well it's at 70% with no errors so far on the -RW media
<phoenix_firebrd> bartman2589: thats good
<bartman2589> phoenix_firebrd: yeah, especially if it behaves that well on the -R media too
<bartman2589> phoenix_firebrd: which incidentally is Verbatim, so I know it's good quality meda
<bartman2589> phoenix_firebrd: media*
<bartman2589> phoenix_firebrd: that and they burn just fine on my Windows machine with the exact same make and model & firmware DVD burner in it as the one in my Kubuntu machine
<phoenix_firebrd> bartman2589: we will see, if we can solve this issue
<bartman2589> phoenix_firebrd: thanks for all the help so far!  I've been pulling my hair out just about every other day with one thing or another since moving to 12.04
<phoenix_firebrd> bartman2589: Its my pleasure.
<bartman2589> phoenix_firebrd: Ok, no errors reported with -RW media, on to trying the -R media now, going to try at full 16x speed first
<phoenix_firebrd> bartman2589: wait
<bartman2589> phoenix_firebrd: ok
<bartman2589> phoenix_firebrd: I saved the logs from both the RW burns too
<phoenix_firebrd> bartman2589: if your disc's max speed is 16x then try to burn in 12x
<phoenix_firebrd> bartman2589: thats nice
<bartman2589> phoenix_firebrd: why?  they burn fine at 16x in Windows, is this a limitation of K3b?
<phoenix_firebrd> bartman2589: no, try once and we will see the result. burn in 12x
<bartman2589> phoenix_firebrd: ok, will do
<bartman2589> phoenix_firebrd: incidentally I've been leaving 'Writing Mode' set to 'Auto'
<phoenix_firebrd> bartman2589: that will create a problem , k3b will try to burn in 18x and end up in fixation error
<bartman2589> phoenix_firebrd: Write Mode, not Write Speed
<bartman2589> phoenix_firebrd: I've been manually selecting the Write Speed
<phoenix_firebrd> bartman2589: oh, then its ok
<bartman2589> phoenix_firebrd: oddly this time even though I chose 12x it said: "
<bartman2589> Medium or burner does not support writign at 12x speed
<bartman2589> Switchign burn speed up to 13x"
<bartman2589> phoenix_firebrd: Switching*
<phoenix_firebrd> bartman2589: ya thats common
<bartman2589> phoenix_firebrd: might be because of the patched firmware I'm using too even
<phoenix_firebrd> bartman2589: I am also having samsung burner and k3b always uses 13x for burning, may be thats the burning speed supported instead of 12x by samsung
<bartman2589> phoenix_firebrd: but so far it's at 50% with no errors reported yet
<bartman2589> phoenix_firebrd: sorry make that 'Closing Session', forgot that with 'Verify' checked 50% is actually 100% burned, just not verified yet
<bartman2589> phoenix_firebrd: almost seems to be hanging at 'Closing Session' though is this common?
<bartman2589> phoenix_firebrd: just popped an 'Unable to fixate disk' error
<bartman2589> phoenix_firebrd: and then 'cdrecord has no permission to open the disk'
<bartman2589> sorry meant 'device' not 'disk'
<phoenix_firebrd> bartman2589: is your dvd writer a old one?
<bartman2589> phoenix_firebrd: about a year and a half old now
<phoenix_firebrd> bartman2589: heavily used?
<phoenix_firebrd> bartman2589: so do you have the error log?
<bartman2589> phoenix_firebrd: not really, like I said I can burn with Imgburn fine with it and Imgburn is pretty good about reporting errors
<bartman2589> phoenix_firebrd: yeah I'll get the log
<phoenix_firebrd> bartman2589: use paste.kde.org
<phoenix_firebrd> bartman2589: i will be back in 5 min
<bartman2589> phoenix_firebrd: ok, link to log: http://paste.kde.org/510164/
<bartman2589> phoenix_firebrd: for the heck of it I'm having Imgburn do a verify of the 'failed' burned disc against the ISO image file.
<phoenix_firebrd> bartman2589: i am analysing your error log
<bartman2589> phoenix_firebrd: Ok, for what it's worth Imgburn didn't find any differences between the 'failed' burn and the ISO image file
<phoenix_firebrd> bartman2589: thats what i thought
<phoenix_firebrd> bartman2589: the problem is in flushing the cache
<bartman2589> phoenix_firebrd: Imgburn also reports the status of the last session as 'Complete' which if the disc hadn't been successfully closed by K3b it should show as 'Incomplete'
<bartman2589> phoenix_firebrd: Ok, any thoughts on how to fix that?
<phoenix_firebrd> bartman2589: can you veify the md5 checksum of both the disc and image and see if it matches
<bartman2589> phoenix_firebrd: I'm not sure how to do that
<bartman2589> phoenix_firebrd: I know I can get the image file md5 checksum from the 'Burn image' dialog in K3b, but how do I generate one for the burned DVD?
<phoenix_firebrd> bartman2589: wait
<bartman2589> phoenix_firebrd: I see the right click context menu on the 'Burn Image' dialog has a 'Compare checksum' option so if I can generate one for the DVD I can just paste it in there to compare them
<phoenix_firebrd> bartman2589: http://ubuntugenius.wordpress.com/2009/11/17/data-verification-of-folders-discs-with-md5-checksums-in-ubuntu/
<bartman2589> phoenix_firebrd: should I mount the image file and generate a checksum for it?   I'm just thinking that with the method on that page it won't catch the boot information on the DVD and include it in the checksum
<phoenix_firebrd> bartman2589: it will
<bartman2589> phoenix_firebrd: Ok
<phoenix_firebrd> bartman2589: the md5checksum software sees the image file as afile
<bartman2589> phoenix_firebrd: I mean the checksum I generate from the DVD might not be the same as the one generated based on the ISO image because the DVD is not being seen as a single file like the image file is
<phoenix_firebrd> bartman2589: in that case create an image of the dvd and check
<bartman2589> phoenix_firebrd: but Imgburn is good about doing a sector by sector comparison, and the comparison I ran comparing the DVD against the image file reported no differences at all
<johndoesss> how to reset the default browser in the bash?
<johndoesss> from rekonq to firefox or chrome for example
<Avihay> you need to edit some file, any reason why you can't do it from the gui?
<johndoesss> if you mean the xterminal-gui, there is no option for.
<bartman2589> johndoesss: not sure how to do it from bash but if you can access the 'System Settings' GUI you can do it by going to 'Default Applications' then 'Web Browser'
<johndoesss> ohh ok then.
<bartman2589> if you need to launch the System Settings GUI manually for some reason you can launch it by running 'systemsettings' from a shell prompt
<johndoesss> ok done, was faster than i thought :)
<johndoesss> http://youtube.com
<johndoesss> works, thank you.
<bartman2589> ahhh, the wonders of using a GUI over a shell interface!
<johndoesss> iam usally a openbox guy ;)
<johndoesss> just testing out kde a bit.
<johndoesss> in comparence regarding ram kde--1,28gb, openbox--240mb
<johndoesss> :D
<bartman2589> I wouldn't give up using a GUI if my life depended on it now even though my roots go all the way back to MS-DOS 2.2 on an IBM PCjr
<johndoesss> a lot of improvements have been done since kde 3
<bartman2589> only possible exception might be if I were setting up a freeNAS server I guess
<johndoesss> still some little bugs, but already quite stable
<johndoesss> regarding stability openbox is the way to go...
<johndoesss> even lightdm got quite a lot of bugs
<bartman2589> well duh, shell environments almost ALWAYS have fewer problems, partly because they have far fewer things running at once, so there's less for the OS to manage
<johndoesss> but working quite fluid, although ati-graphics
<bartman2589> lxde is pretty nice in terms of a lightweight GUI too
<johndoesss> better than i'd expected
<johndoesss> too many bugs...
<StarryNight> which u guys prefer ati or nvidia or intel?
<johndoesss> regarding linux only? nvidia is the way to go
<bartman2589> not as configurable as Gnome or KDE of course, and not as pretty either
<bartman2589> nvidia definitely, intel has very spotty 3d support even in a Winblows environment
<johndoesss> if you dual-boot you it might makes more sense to take amd
<johndoesss> amd has the lead in windows, and doesnt consume as much power as nvidia
<johndoesss> also the idle-values
<johndoesss> but the driver-support in linux isnt that great
<bartman2589> only real annoyance I've had with nvidia is their xinerama support for multiple displays, it doesn't play well with a lot of programs
<bartman2589> at least on the linux side
<johndoesss> i mean basic 3d-support works, but a hell of a load of stuff regarding wine and games doesnt work at all although platinum-award
<johndoesss> same as desktop-recording... didnt work without problems with ati for a looooot of time
<bartman2589> but AMD (technically ATI if we're talking graphics, even though they're owned by AMD they kept the ATI name) has a notoriously bad history for poorly written drivers
<johndoesss> did work with an nvidia which was 4 years older without problems
<johndoesss> in linux, on the windows-side they are quite okay
<johndoesss> on*
<johndoesss> and the overall performance is since a lot of time better with ati-graphics
<johndoesss> sadly not on linux :(
<bartman2589> actually I was referring to personal experience upgrading and repairing windows computer for over 25 years when I mentioned poorly written drivers for ATI products
<johndoesss> they had bad driver, but that was in the beginning of ati
<johndoesss> s*
<johndoesss> didnt have any problems with the never generations starting of 3870
<johndoesss> all way up
<bartman2589> I have owned several ATI and nVidia cards, and always the nvidia drivers proved themselves to be better written and maintained than ATI drivers
<StarryNight> oh ok
<johndoesss> thats possible, but the overall bang-for-the-bug is actually ati
<bartman2589> plus I 'play' in an online virtual world called Second Life and ATI users are constantly having problems, far more than nvidia users
<johndoesss> most actual nvidia cards have quite some problems with heat and power consumption
<johndoesss> nevertheless, if it was for linux-only i'd take the nvidia anyday
<johndoesss> to pissed to get a better performance with an way older nvidia (8800gt) compared to a hd5850
<bartman2589> I'm not saying nvidia cards aren't power hungry, or don't have heat issues, but until I stop seeing constant problems from Windows users with ATI cards in Second Life I really can't recommend ATI
<johndoesss> second life is a game?
<johndoesss> wasnt that some ps3 stuff`
<johndoesss> but if you compare amd to intel all way around
<bartman2589> some people think it is, it's a 3D virtual world, think of it as kind of like a cross between the environment you play in in games like WoW and an IM program
<johndoesss> amd is soooo crappy, its unbelievable...
<johndoesss> the i5-2600k kicks the octacores ass :)
<bartman2589> agreed, ATI's linux support is terrible
<johndoesss> guess the only reason amd hasnt go down at all is ati
<bartman2589> well at a cost of like 50% more than AMD's 8 core it should
<johndoesss> but its more than 50%faster
<johndoesss> and not as power consuming
<bartman2589> and way too expensive
<johndoesss> 130w compared to 65w i think
<bartman2589> I'll stick with AMD for the most part when it comes to CPU's thanks, Intel is just too f*cking greedy
<johndoesss> the i5-2600k isnt thaaaat expensive actually
<johndoesss> atleast not for speed it offers
<johndoesss> the speed it offers*
<bartman2589> I recently spec'd out building an i5 system against building an 8 core AMD system and it was considerably more expensive overall actually
<johndoesss> furthermore less power-consumption and therefore not as much heat-producing
<bartman2589> partly because the motherboard costs so damn much more for an intel processor than for an AMD system
<johndoesss> the processor itself isnt that much expensive
<johndoesss> atleast not in germany
<johndoesss> 130€ compared to 250€
<johndoesss> which would be around 140$ more
<johndoesss> but i guess you are right with the mainboard-thingie
<johndoesss> definetelly one big "pro" on the amd-side is the compatibility regarding older processors
<johndoesss> and newer ones
<bartman2589> well right now at Micro Center the I5 2500 (they don't list the 2600 anymore) is admittedly like $30 US Dollars cheaper than the AMD 8150 8 core @ $199.99 US Dollars
<johndoesss> what did you use on your rig? octacore u mentioned and what nvidia-card?
<bartman2589> honestly I haven't built a new one yet, just been price shopping so far
<johndoesss> just 30$ price-difference?
<johndoesss> thats next to nothing :D
<bartman2589> yeah but with the AMD I can get a free motherboard usually from Micro Center, they rarely offer free motherboards for intel
<johndoesss> free motherboards?
<johndoesss> what is that microcenter thingie :D
<bartman2589> yeah, in store only though, but fortunately here in the Detroit area we have one of their walk in stores nearby
<bartman2589> it's comparable in many ways to Newegg or Tigerdirect
<johndoesss> buy a amd-processor and get an motherbord too?
<bartman2589> yeah, walk in only though
<johndoesss> lol, not bad, no such thing in germany :D
<johndoesss> i mean if you get a processor and a motherbord for 199 thats almost donated
<johndoesss> most-likely ram doesnt cost a lot, and the rest can be reusued
<bartman2589> well that's $199 US Dollars, not sure how that compares to the Euro right now though
<johndoesss> reused*
<johndoesss> hmm 157€
<bartman2589> I can get some good rated 8Gb DDR3-1600 RAM for around $50 US (two 4Gb sticks)
<johndoesss> checked the price of the a8
<johndoesss> its about 130dollars
<johndoesss> the ram would be around ~90dollars
<bartman2589> I thought about going that route but I read a couple of reviews of how they perform in everyday use and honestly the reviewers recommended going with a normal socket AM3(+) processor if it's mostly going to be used for non-gaming use
<johndoesss> thats always the question
<bartman2589> that and most of the FM1 boards only allow for sharing up to 512Mb RAM from what I read
<johndoesss> i mean the i5 is also less power-consuming in idle-mode
<johndoesss> but guess the  a8 should do the job too
<johndoesss> its just always the question if you need such a power-consuming monster, especially if you plan to run it 24/7+
<bartman2589> you are aware that the A8 is not the same as the mainstream AMD 8 core processor, they're 2 separate animals, the 'A' series of processors use the FM1 socket, while the FX series uses the AM3+ socket and is the series that features AMD's 'Bulldozer' core, not the A series
<johndoesss> at the end the bit you saved on the i5 will be added to your electricity bill :)
<johndoesss> the one i got in mind is the "amd a8-3850"
<johndoesss> not quite sure if its the correct one
<johndoesss> fm1 board
<bartman2589> that's one has integrated graphics and is not built on the 'Bulldozer' core, it's roughly comparable to some of the intel socket 1155/1156 chips
<johndoesss> 100w tdp
<johndoesss> not quite a difference compared to the i5-2600k
<johndoesss> its 95w tdp
<johndoesss> well then i guess the amd might be the way to go, although its the slower one
<bartman2589> the FX series is built on the new 'Bulldozer' core and actually feature up to 8 cores, even the A8 (socket FM1) afik is only a 4 core processor
<johndoesss> yep its a quadcore
<bartman2589> the FX-8150 is true 8 core and is only $199.99
<bartman2589> and that's for retail boxed version with fan/heatsink
<johndoesss> 125w tdp
<johndoesss> hrhr if you've known what you'd payed for that one in germany :)
<johndoesss> 340dollars
<bartman2589> ouch
<johndoesss> its actually more expensive than the i5-2600k
<johndoesss> didnt expect that to be honest^^
<johndoesss> BUT it come with some liquid-cooling
<bartman2589> yeah, that's the one I said was like $30 more than the i5-2500 at Micro Center (the i5 is $169.99 now)
<johndoesss> without that its 250$
<bartman2589> ah
<johndoesss> still not quite easy to decide which one to take
<johndoesss> if you`re on budget the amd should might be the better idea
<bartman2589> I am kind of wondering how some of the newer i5 processors compare to the i5-2500 though, like the i5-3450 maybe, is it a crippled processor?  is it slower than the i5-2500?  the naming convention makes it hard to tell
<johndoesss> nope, its faster and has iirc a 35w tdp
<johndoesss> i think its a 25nm model
<bartman2589> and yet it's $20 US cheaper than the i5-2500 at Micro Center right now
<johndoesss> 77W TDP
<johndoesss> AND  it should be faster, everything seems actually higher tuned
<johndoesss> ohh i might be wrong
<johndoesss> the default clock is about 200mhz lower
<bartman2589> yeah I just looked at the specs, it's slower
<bartman2589> both quad core though
<johndoesss> and the 2500k got a unlocked multiplicator
<bartman2589> the 2500 also has better integrated graphics than the 3450
<johndoesss> no idea how intel did it, but the 2500k & 2600k destroy all amd-cpus
<johndoesss> although they are quite old already
<johndoesss> but i think the apu of the amd is better
<bartman2589> I heard much the same about the 2700K too
<johndoesss> the integrated graphics are better on the amd's everything else is on intel
<bartman2589> well intel is definitely not known for their graphics chipsets
<johndoesss> amd is the way to go for low-power htpc
<johndoesss> thought already to build a low-power htpc for streaming purposes
<bartman2589> I'm looking to build something that I can use for some occasional online gaming and maybe some occasional work with Photoshop/GIMP/Blender/DAZ Studio (yes going to go with Windows on it when I do get it)
<johndoesss> well blender should work on linux quite acceptable
<johndoesss> but photoshop should have problems due to 3d accelaration which is unsupported by wine iirc
<johndoesss> atleast in newer versions of ps
<bartman2589> yeah, but DAZ Studio doesn't, and neither does Poser (if I wanted to buy it to do figure modeling)
<bartman2589> well I don't have a new enough version of PS to have to worry about that
<bartman2589> I have an old copy of PS7 that I use
<johndoesss> which graphiccard would you than think of?
<johndoesss> i guess the integrated wouldnt be that perfect
<bartman2589> well to be honest I recently bought an nVidia GT520 with 2Gb pretty cheap ($59 after $20 rebate), but I probably should have bought something a little more powerful, but I can at least use it as a 'stepping stone' for now
<bartman2589> several people told me I should have bought an nvidia GT430 instead because it has twice the number of cores as the GT520 even if they usually don't have as much memory
<johndoesss> memory isnt that important.
<johndoesss> 1gb ist quite enough
<johndoesss> even the newer ones are still coming out with 1gb
<bartman2589> yeah, just thought at the time that since Second Life is so heavy when it comes to textures that the extra memory would come in handy, only later did I find out that SL can only use up to 512Mb of video memory
<bartman2589> either way for now it does what I need for a halfway decent price, eventually I'll replace it and use it in a new linux box along with the motherboard and processor that's currently in my Windows machine (AMD Athlon64-4200x2, dual core)
<bartman2589> but it's still better than most onboard video, so even when I build my new system I can still put it to good use
<stripe> hi all, how would I delete thinks without having to "move to wastebin" first?
<stripe> things
<Smurphy> lleft-shift and right-mouse-button - you'll see the Delete option without Pastbin ...
<stripe> Smurphy: thanks for that
<kubuntu> Anybody awake?
<Guest94360> Tell me I'm not the only one here, Kubuntu is pissing me off royal!
<ghostchick2013>  need help?
<Guest94360> omg so yes lol
<Guest94360> Thank you, I'm just trying to get a shell script to run...Multisystem's script. I've installed multisystem a ton of times, even in Kubuntu so I don't know what I'm doing wrong. The funny thing is it will load without error in Ubuntu
<Guest94360> "sh install-depot-multisystem.sh
<Guest94360> install-depot-multisystem.sh: 2: install-depot-multisystem.sh: Syntax error: redirection unexpected
<Guest94360> "
<Guest94360> I've tried running it with Bash and ./ but I get errors
<ghostchick2013> Interesting it is not a kde bug in my opinion; but paste bin the errors you get  when launched from a terminal
<Guest94360> I haven't been able to run it as an executable at all. On Ubuntu I had to run chmod 777 to get it to finally run but no love on Kubuntu
<Guest94360> That was the error I pasted above for the "Sh" Command
<Guest94360> For running "bash" "Enabled the universe component
<Guest94360> install-depot-multisystem.sh: line 38: xterm: command not found
<Guest94360>  Error: zenity xterm "
<ghostchick2013> simple as hell then
<ghostchick2013> sudo apt-get install zenity xterm
<ghostchick2013> as they are default package on ubuntu (gnome) thats  why it worked
<ghostchick2013> in kde most packages are qt
<Guest94360> Wow, Idk how I installed it on Kubuntu before...maybe some other package I downloaded made me install it. i'm installing now... Thankyou ghostchick!!!!!
<Guest94360> wait
<Guest94360> crap
<Guest94360> it worked
<Guest94360> I feel stupid, but I swear with linux there is so much to learn...I'm just glad we have this support and users like you to help dummies like me :)
<ghostchick2013> Lol, 2 years ago i was a baby   chick
<ghostchick2013> I love learning though
<ghostchick2013> generally errors messages are very informative though
<Guest94360> Now that you mention that I guess I should have looked up what Zesty was...I assumed it was an error in the script calling on a "zesty" command or something...any worth while books I should get?
<Guest94360> or Zenity
<Guest94360> :P
<ghostchick2013> cute (sorry i love calling guys cute )
<ghostchick2013> don't used books much , but as a tip use fizsh , fish or zsh as an user shell
<ghostchick2013> you will love it
<Guest94360> lol no worries, I like being called cute rather than a dummy :) You made my day, and I am looking up fizsh now! Thanks again
<ghostchick2013> xD and you made my very rare bug fixing day fun
<ShaneQful> Hey is anyone there ?
<szal> wrong question
<ghostchick2013> need help?
<szal> !ask | ShaneQful
<ubottu> ShaneQful: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<ShaneQful> Ok, I made a ubuntu one service menu for kde http://www.softwareontheside.info/2012/05/kde-ubuntu-one-dolphin-plugin.html does anyone know which site to upload it too. So that its put in the download new services menu from within dolphin.
<ghostchick2013> kde look imo
<ghostchick2013> in the service menu tab
<ShaneQful> Thks :)
<ghostchick2013> no pb and thanks for the service menu
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: hi
<BluesKaj> hi phoenix_firebrd
<e66> Hello
<e66> Where can I plot this conditional function?  x>6000 ? x*0.15+6000 : 6000
<patriss> hello
<ghostchick2013> yes?
<patriss> I can not fix my ip with a static ip with this /etc/networks/interfaces : http://pastebin.com/jE7bg2KC
<patriss> what can be the problem please?
<ghostchick2013> you mean in kde network or in the   text interface
<patriss> ghostchick2013: in  /etc/networks/interfaces
<ghostchick2013> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Network#Network_Interfaces
<ghostchick2013> check those pages , might be a line messing up
<Mot> hey folks, just completed a command line install of kubuntu and got to the point where i needed to install grub
<Mot> i am running hw raid (from my mobo) and have a raid 1 array with windows 7 installed
<Mot> the system installed fine but i could not install grub to /dev/sda (it kept failing) and even the suggested /dev/mapper directory - ideas?
<Mot> everything i see on google is written from the vantage point of setting up a raid array within the kubuntu installer, not installing onto an existing array....
<phoenix_firebrd> Mot: hi
<Mot> hi
<phoenix_firebrd> Mot: i have a doubt
<Mot> a doubt?
<phoenix_firebrd> Mot: ya
<Mot> doubt about?
<phoenix_firebrd> Mot: raid
<phoenix_firebrd> Mot: does a hw raid show as a single drive to the operating system or multiple?
<Mot> single drive
<phoenix_firebrd> Mot: that means the software is not aware of only single drive right?
<phoenix_firebrd> Mot: i mean aware of
<Mot> correct
<Mot> it's hw raid that i setup in a bios option rom for my intel controller on my mobo
<phoenix_firebrd> Mot: is there any error like flexnet during grub install?
<Mot> the error just says quite simply that grub failed to install on /dev/hda
<Mot> and then suggests i install it on /dev/mapper (which i attempt, but that also fails as well)
<Mot> however, when i reboot the machine, it boots into the grub rescue prompt
<phoenix_firebrd> Mot: you mean sda right?
<Mot> yea sorry
<Mot> it's a wee bit late here
<phoenix_firebrd> Mot: thinking
<phoenix_firebrd> Mot: one of  the known problems caused by windows is that adobe uses the boot sector to store some info using some program called flexnet that causes problem with grub
<Mot> adobe what?
<phoenix_firebrd> Mot: probably flash
<Mot> i don't have acrobat installed, just flash
<Mot> hmm okay
<Mot> well...
<Mot> what if i install linux first, then reinstall windows and boot windows exclusively thru grub?
<Mot> or will flexnet still be tickling my mbr and corrupting stuff?
<ghostchick2013> any tip for a windows not showing up after running up  update-grub?
<phoenix_firebrd> Mot: check if there is verbose switch for the grub install command , that may provide some info about the install fail
<Mot> yea, will do, thanks...i'll tackle this tomorrow when i'm rested
<Mot> have a good night - thanks for your help
<phoenix_firebrd> ghostchick2013: you might have over written the windows boot sector
<phoenix_firebrd> Mot: yw
<phoenix_firebrd> Mot: gn
<ghostchick2013> phoenix_firebrd,  it is not for me lol
<ghostchick2013> phoenix_firebrd, yeah goood idea, any way  to fix it back simply or i just  send you the person concerned
<ghostchick2013> phoenix_firebrd,  i do warn you his english and ubuntu skills and lvl is hellish
<phoenix_firebrd> ghostchick2013: before installing grub we should select the partition other than the windows one and flag it as boot and then we can install grub there
<phoenix_firebrd> ghostchick2013: no problem, i will try to manage
<ghostchick2013> phoenix_firebrd,  i know as i said it not for me
<ghostchick2013> i used at that time easybcd or something like that as my pc was tatooed
<phoenix_firebrd> ghostchick2013: Did he backup his system?
<phoenix_firebrd> ghostchick2013: i tried easybcd once
<phoenix_firebrd> ghostchick2013: but the install cd is sufficient
<ghostchick2013> phoenix_firebrd,  in my case my laptop was tatooed by the manufacturers so i had no choice
<phoenix_firebrd> ghostchick2013: you mean windows came preinstalled?
<mokush> how does kubuntu set the default wallpaper?
<BluesKaj> mokush, right click on the desktop , "default desktop settings"
<ghostchick2013> you mean in new created desktops?
<mokush> BluesKaj: I mean from a script or something. when it used to use a different wallpaper than vanilla kde
<BluesKaj> ghostchick2013, what do you mean "my laptop was tatooed by the manufacturers so i had no choice" ?
<iliya> Hi guys! Small question - I'm using KDE with dolphin as my file manager. What can I do so that it shows file transfer rates (like in Vista\Win7)?
<BluesKaj> mokush,, opent eh dwsktop settings and choose wallpaper from a file then , click the "Open" button
<Smurphy> iliya: It already shows it - only it shows it in the ntofication area
<iliya> is there a way to show it near the progress bar?
<mokush> BluesKaj: I need to do it from script, automaticly when creating a new activity.
<Smurphy> iliya: checking ...
<iliya> thanks!
<iliya> btw, how do I cancel a transfer?
<BluesKaj> mokush, ok , i don't activities ...they seem redundant to me
<mokush> BluesKaj: basicly I need to set a wallpaper from a script/plasma-script/shell-script whatever
<BluesKaj> mokush, you could run a script in startup&shutdown in system settings
<BluesKaj> why you need a script for wall paper is beyond me , mokush
<iliya> BluesKaj:  perhaps he wants to randomize them, or invoke it remotely (or something like that)
<Smurphy> iliya: Cancelling a transfer - by clicking on the Notification area, see the active job, and interrupt.
<mokush> BluesKaj: problem is, I don't know how to do it from a script. only right now somebody has opened a review-request for a dbus interface for changeing wallpapers, but it's going to be avaialbe only in 4.10
<Smurphy> Can't display the download speed like in windows though. didn't find anything ...
<iliya> Ok, thanks again!
<Smurphy> np
<BluesKaj> ill maybe you could suggest something , i have no use for the sctivities thing , perhaps because i don';t understand it and never tried to use it for anything that I need
<iliya> is there maybe an option to put a cancel button near the transfer bar?
<BluesKaj> iliya,^
<iliya> (the windows file transfer dialog is quite convenient)
<iliya> how can I tell if the OS recognizes my external HDD as being connected via usb3?
<ghostchick2013> Smurphy,  in the notification icon when downloading click on it it will show the speed normally
<Smurphy> ghostchick2013: It was iliya who asked ;)
<iliya> :)
<ghostchick2013> Smurphy,  sorry , kinda tired
<BluesKaj> ghostchick2013, ok thanks , but i can read french quite well, since i live in Canada , so you can't install ubuntu beside windows due the bios setup , can ghost the windows image to another drive install kubuntu , the repave the image on a partition beside it
<BluesKaj> err replace
<BluesKaj> unfortunately my english typing sucks
<BluesKaj> ghostchick2013, ok , understood ...no need to PM ...prefer to discuss in here
<phoenix_firebrd> ghostchick2013: i guess you had good time with arjun?
<ghostchick2013> why?
<ghostchick2013> because i joked around?
<phoenix_firebrd> no
<ghostchick2013> well i m harsh and a joker a bad combination
<ghostchick2013> BluesKaj, sorry for the pms i should have asked
<ghostchick2013> it is just that it was complicated and kinda boring to explain imo
<k0s> hello all
<k0s> we have help channel about lazarus?
<BluesKaj> ghostchick2013, no problem
<phoenix_firebrd> qw[UA]: is that a lubuntu thing?
<ghostchick2013> phoenix_firebrd,  still not understanding the allusion
<phoenix_firebrd> ghostchick2013: he is not responding
<qw[UA]> no (k)ubuntu
<phoenix_firebrd> qw[UA]: is it forked from azarus?
<ghostchick2013> oh , i thought i left him with you , we stopped chatting after you met
<BluesKaj> !lazarus
<BluesKaj> !info lazarus
<ubottu> lazarus (source: lazarus): IDE for Free Pascal - SDK metapackage. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.30.2-2 (precise), package size 10 kB, installed size 60 kB
<ghostchick2013> BluesKaj,  btw brillant idea the ghost, but at that type i was cheap and had only one computer
<phoenix_firebrd> ghostchick2013: when ask him if he has a kubuntu live cd, he is silent, when i ask him , if he is there, he says ya. what am i suppose to do?
<qw[UA]> please help me install lazarus
<ghostchick2013> phoenix_firebrd,  sorry i m laughing so hard now
<phoenix_firebrd> ghostchick2013: i can program  the slowest system but not a system with bad ram
<phoenix_firebrd> ghostchick2013: @!@#! you
<ghostchick2013> as i said we are not chatting any more , well   your baby now ; )
<ikonia> phoenix_firebrd: tone it down please.
<BluesKaj> ghostchick2013, if you have an old HDD from another pc hanging around it can be done , spoke to guy yesterday who did that procedure successfully , updating grub in kubuntu afterwads will bring the windows mbr into the menu
<phoenix_firebrd> ikonia:  sorry
<ikonia> no problem
<ikonia> thanks
<ghostchick2013> as for programmation i do want to program, but i am a student in totally different area , just dont know where i should start , i like reading and analysing
<ghostchick2013> so very commented natural languages would sound nice
<ikonia> commented natural language ?
<ghostchick2013> some programming languages i have heard are closer to natural languages
<iliya> why is that a good thing?
<ghostchick2013> well in the worst case maybe i should taste ruby or vala
<ikonia> ghostchick2013: I don't think so
<iliya> you need a language which is easy to learn\use
<ghostchick2013> as i said im totally 0 in programmation but i do want to pick up on it
<ikonia> ghostchick2013: then pick one and start researching / learning
<iliya> ghostchick2013: what are you studying?
<ikonia> ghostchick2013: try ##programming
<ghostchick2013> litterature
<iliya> I see
<ghostchick2013> done , and sorry for the spaming
<iliya> well, as an engineer, I would advise you to learn MATLAB or python (they are quite similar)... there are many benefits to those
<iliya> benefits in the area of "ease of use"
<artao> howdy. any xrandr gurus here?
<ghostchick2013> (matlab in school i hated to learn by heart the commands, and python tabulations are infernal imo)
<iliya> you don't need to memorize commands.... you just work with it for a while and you will naturally remember all you need
<iliya> also, for matlab there's the file exchange
<iliya> and the matlab help files are very good
<ghostchick2013> (as i said school , got exams on matlab without documents and on paper , well i did hated it)
<ghostchick2013> but yes  thanks for the suggestion out of school it can be nice
<ghostchick2013> with a cheatsheet
<phoenix_firebrd> ghostchick2013: offtopic chats in here ->#kubuntu-offtopic
<iliya> real life isn't school :) and you will be surprised what you can learn when you do it out of your own free will and w\o being forced
<iliya> k
<iliya> sry
<qw[UA]> were i have speak people from other topic
<BluesKaj> qw[UA], #kubuntu-offtopic
<qw[UA]> thank's
<artao> o wow. fixed it myself. gotta love man xrandr
<artao> hopefully the fix is now persistent
<artao> chekcing now. l8r
<phoenix_firebrd> ghostchick2013: here is the log of the conversation between me and arjun, i have given the steps to solve his issue, guide him http://paste.kde.org/510374/
<BluesKaj> phoenix_firebrd, are you sure the windows mbr will be listed in grub after the procedure you posted above , remind him to run sudo update-grub after booting into kubuntu if windows didn't show up in the grub menu
<BluesKaj> or ubuntu , whichever desktop
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: eating, 15 min
<BluesKaj> not to worry , just a reminder
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: i am back
<BluesKaj> phoenix_firebrd, my post above is all I have to say
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: the windows recovery environment will overwrite the grub mbr, so it will be listed during the grub install
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: since we are installing grub newly, it will update automatically so no need for grub update, as far as i know
<BluesKaj> like i said , if windows doesn't list , sudo update-grub , that's what i had to do after a windows install and fixing grub with the live cd
<als-it-net-pc> okay, see you...
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: update-grub  updates the grub configuration, so during installation of grub, it will scan for the OSs including windows and it will be listed if the windows boot records are intact
<BluesKaj> yes phoenix_firebrd , I'm aware of that , that's why i did the grub update
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: ok
<mah454> I need repository for install libqt4-dev
<mah454> I use this repository : deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ precise main restricted universe multiverse
<mah454> but not work
<mah454> How can fix this : http://pastebin.com/vQV0uvi6
<`wookie> had ubuntu studio 12.04 installed on my laptop, and after trying to use freeBSD and ghostBSD live installs it started having drive mounting problems. so i tried reinstalling to see if it would fix itself. nope. from then on it wouldn't take a linux installation of anything, even after completely deleting all partitions and starting from scratch. i was thinking it was a MBR problem like i've read in some forums of freeBSD messing up booting problems, but today
<`wookie>  i went and upgraded the hard drive from a 120gig to a 500gig,on the 120gig i was able to successfully install XP, but no linux/unix installation. i've tried with ubuntu 12.04, ubuntu studio 12.04 32 and 64 bit versions. fedora 17. red hat 10. linux lint maya. freeBSD installation. ghostBSD won't even work in live install anymore. now after buying the new hard drive i'm having STILL having the SAME problem! help!
<Miguelito> Hey does anyone here use XChat?
<Hat> hat
<akshayratan> can anyone please help in this..a small error..code snippet mentioned ithe paste only..http://paste.kde.org/510434/
<akshayratan> someone refred me to this channel to ask this doubt..probably some header file missing
<akshayratan> i am working on ubuntu oneiric 11.10
<omega7> hi
<Joit> did something happen to the german server? i have set muon to dl the packages from there, and it gives me now an error
<almoxarife> Joit: a 404 error?
<Joit> kinda, a empty page almoxarife
<Joit> well, semi empty http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/precise/universe/binary-i386/Packages
<almoxarife> Joit: i usually wait a few days before i worry,
<Joit> i only hat that, when muon looks at me with an angry red button
<Joit> hat-hate*
<Joit> muons hate button
<almoxarife> http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/precise/universe/binary-i386/ <-- Joit, it does exist, perhaps it is the way the line is written in sources.list?
<Joit> i have /packages at the line what trows me the error
<Joit> yours end at i386/
<almoxarife> Joit: no, i am not using kubuntu, i am only saying that the server seems to be intact, and listening, from the link i shared
<Joit> i need to fix this line, but cant do it in muon since it does not give me a option to edit it
<Joit> thanks anyway.
<almoxarife> Joit: look at /etc/apt/sources.list , look for any disparities in the lines
<Joit> doesnt look bad, but all servers what are listed from germany only look like this deb http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ precise-updates universe
<Joit> but i cant find any with this line packages
<Joit> any idea what the config file for this predefined server from the package manager is ?
#kubuntu 2012-07-01
<xixor> sup n00bs
<skreech__> xixor nub
<nandhu> HI Does any one know how to configure and test SNMP
<nandhu> in ubuntu
<Guest55061> Is anybody awake? I'm having problems up the wazoo with getting any scripts to run. This is so frustrating, I was running Kubuntu for over a year and never had any issues running scripts...now I can't run anything I downlong. I've searched all over and I'm totally lost. If anyone can point me in the right direction or give some suggestions I would really appreciate it. I'm about ready to dump kubuntu
<Nicekiwi_> Guest55061: what kinda scripts?
<Guest55061> I'm just trying to get Tor up and running. The thing I can't figure out is why I'm having all these problems, what changed? I ran tor with no problem as well as any other shell script out there on Kubuntu but now on the exact same OS I can't get anything to work...anyway sorry to vent. First off the shell script won't exectue, like it did before. It just opens Gedit and shows me the code for the script. So I open Konsole and do a "chmod +x
<Guest55061> tor.sh" and then run "bash tor.sh" and I get access denied. The wierd thing to is SH won't work to run scripts either. I'm just totally lost because Kubuntu never had an issue executing this exact same script on itself when I had it before. The only thing I can thing of is I'm missing some package but I though shell scripts were as standard as they come.
<Guest55061> I'll get some output
<Guest55061> Command "sh start-tor-browser" output "Launching Tor Browser Bundle for Linux in /home/jack/tor-browser_en-US
<Guest55061> start-tor-browser: 225: start-tor-browser: ./App/vidalia: Permission denied
<Guest55061> Vidalia exited abnormally.  Exit code: 126"
<Guest55061> I have the executable option checked, I've tried running it in terminal and "opening with" bash or sh and they just won't run
<Guest55061> If I run sudo tor.sh tor won't let me run as root, which I don't want to do :P I just feel like I'm missing a package or something  but why did I have no problems before?  ><
<Guest55061> I guess it's time to start trying a new OS, I can't figure out what the heck is going on. This is so frustrating, I don't understand how I'm using the same scripts on the same OS that worked before and now it just decides not work.
<Guest55061> No Ideas from anyone, I really liked Kubuntu I with I knew why it worked with no problems and now I can't run a script to save my life
<Guest55061> I wish*
<Guest55061> Nicekiwi did you have any ideas? I'm at my wits end with this
<Guest55061> Well I guess I'm trying linux mint now. Thanks anyway
<[Relic]> fresh 12.04, where's the trash bin located?
<liudas> hello, did anyone faced clock self changes ater updates? mine is set not to show time zone, but it starts showing despite this stetting?
<Nicekiwi_> liudas: which clock?
<liudas> Nicekiwi: right down corner
<Nicekiwi_> [Relic]: in Dolphin
<Nicekiwi_> liudas: does it say UTC or something?
<liudas> Nicekiwi: yes
<liudas> that's what i finf annoying
<Nicekiwi_> liudas: hover ur mouse over the time and scroll with ur scroll wheel
<liudas> it's set not to show, but after some updates it start showing
<Nicekiwi_> liudas: scrolling didnt chnage it?
<Nicekiwi_> [Relic]: it maybe called the Wastebin now
<liudas> it changes - thanks for the tip, but i guess it shuldn't change after some updates
<[Relic]> moved it to the mainbar so now I can find it
<[Relic]> thanks
<[Relic]> now I just need to figure out why sauerbraten is so choppy in movement now
<nicekiwi> liudas: , yeah dunno about the update. maybe u chnaged it accidently with the scroll thing
<liudas> nicekiwi: actually i have 3 PC's wuth kubuntu and possibility for such accident is close to zero
 * nicekiwi shrugs
<liudas> nicekiwi: and they all face the same. so i wonder does updates change something in this settings. i guess it happens after kernel updates.
<liudas> nicekiwi, in such situation i ussually opn clock seting anr see that theris still no check for showing time zone in clock but it's shown. then i chek / unchek - apply ant time zone is gone
<liudas> nicekiwi: ok thatnk's for your responce - i can live with it :)
<liudas> nicekiwi: guy from kde channel tought me about scrolling on clock - it will be much easier :)
<Nicekiwi_> sweet beans
<qw[UA]> help me please update/upgrade my system
<Lynoure> qw[UA]: you are more likely to get the help if you go into the details
<Lynoure> like from what to what, and what kind of problems you are having
<zepp> hi there! i have a question: in my knode every news article which has not been read has a HUGE icon... ive read on internet to install oxygen-icon-theme-complete but that does not solve this problem... any suggestions?
<qw[UA]> i woul like correct upgrade/update my system
<qw[UA]> would* sorry
<mydogsnameisrudy> qw[UA]: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<qw[UA]> my system write me: You system now is not supported
<mydogsnameisrudy> what are you running?
<Os_Maleus> anybody using here kmail and knowing how to change the "User-Agent"-entry there?
<qw[UA]> i am not upgrade/update in konsole
<Os_Maleus>  found a description that says the following: "Select Settings | Configure KMail ... Composer ... Headers tab ... Click on New ... Type the header's name in the Name: field ... To overwrite the "User-Agent:" header, type "User-Agent", for example ... Type the desired value in the Value: field ... Click OK"
<Os_Maleus> but if I follow it, closing the window for the settings over "Apply" and "OK", the changes are in fact not taken over.
<Lynoure> qw[UA]: which version of kubuntu are you on?
<mydogsnameisrudy> in terminal type     lsb_release -a
<mydogsnameisrudy> qw[UA]: ^
<qw[UA]> ubuntu 10.10
<qw[UA]> sorry i am diner=)
<mydogsnameisrudy> 10.10 no longer supported as of 4-10-12
<qw[UA]> now i upgrade in 11.04 and didn't have error
<qw[UA]> in upgrad
<qw[UA]> upgrade*
<mydogsnameisrudy> you did upgrade?
<qw[UA]> in programm writen upgrade
<mydogsnameisrudy> qw[UA]:  in terminal type     lsb_release -a
<qw[UA]> i am not upgrade in konsole
<qw[UA]> see pm please
<mydogsnameisrudy> your running 10.10 its not supported
<qw[UA]> yes and i am upgrade in 11.04
<mydogsnameisrudy> you are upgrading now?
<qw[UA]> yes
<qw[UA]> see this screen http://s017.radikal.ru/i413/1207/12/6baae135faae.jpg please
<mydogsnameisrudy> then wait untill the upgrade is finished
<qw[UA]> okey
<qw[UA]> i am write
<mydogsnameisrudy> after the upgrade is finished you can run update and upgrade
<qw[UA]> retry ?
<mydogsnameisrudy> when the upgrade is finished    !!!
<lanka> Hi, I'm the first time in this irc channel
<mydogsnameisrudy> hello lanka
<lanka> hello
<qw[UA]> 12.04 beta or not ?
<mydogsnameisrudy> qw[UA]:  12.04  is no longer beta
<grifo74> hi please whO is the minimal hardware requiriments to run kubunt
<grifo74> 12.04 have kernel pae?
<mydogsnameisrudy> grifo74: http://askubuntu.com/questions/125280/what-are-the-minimum-system-requirements-for-12-04-lts
<grifo74> thanks
<mah454> KDE have like gnome sushi ?
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<lordcirth> So, I installed Lancelot, but I can't get rid of Kickoff, it won't let me remove it?
<BluesKaj> lordcirth, right click on the kicker and choose "remove this application launcher"
<Kutubun> hello guys
<Kutubun> someone can explain why i cant install any packet on kubuntu ?
<Kutubun> i'm testing it on an usb key with a virtual machine and in 'persistant mode'
<BluesKaj> why the VM , Kutubun , the usb stick should be sufficient
<penguin42> on QQ there doesn't seem to be a shortcut for the window menu option 'more actions' (which I think was advanced previously?) - is this intentional - makes it harder to get to the keep-above
<Kutubun> it's because i'm running kubuntu under microsoft (shame on me) so i use oracle vmbox
<BluesKaj> but you have ubuntu on USB , right? ..whynot just boot into the USB stick
<Kutubun> yes you re right. But i need actually to run some softs under windows it's why i'm virtualising kubuntu
<Kutubun> but maybe my problems are coming from the virtualisation, i don't really know
<penguin42> missed the start -whats the problem you're seeing in virtualbox?
<Kutubun> well, the problem is that i can't install anything on kubuntu
<BluesKaj> Kutubun, that's a very unigue situation and I've never heard of it before , so I can't advise
<penguin42> Kutubun: What happens when you try?
<Kutubun> well i can't download any packet
<Kutubun> and of course i can't install them
<penguin42> does basic networking work - like can you get a  webpage up in the guest?
<Kutubun> yes, i can use the browser, chat on irc etc
<BluesKaj> penguin42, Kutubun's original question : testing it on an usb key with a virtual machine and in 'persistant mode
<Kutubun> yes
<penguin42> BluesKaj: Oh I see - so it's still on the USB key but in the VM?
<Kutubun> yes thats right
<BluesKaj> yup seems so
<penguin42> Kutubun: Is it just out of space on the thumb?
<Kutubun> well i'm using a 16gb usb key and i have only kubuntu on it
<penguin42> persistent thumbs can be a bit odd - never had good experience with them
<Kutubun> so i think i must have alots of free space
<penguin42> Kutubun: If you're running under virtualbox why not install it onto a virtual disk?
<Kutubun> well it's a possibility.
<penguin42> Kutubun: It's worth a try, after all virtual disks are free!
<Kutubun> i'll try also to boot directly on the usb key and see whats happens
<Kutubun> ** i have allowed 1 gig of ram
<Kutubun> maybe it's not enough to run kubuntu properly ?
<penguin42> 1GB should run OK
<Kutubun> thanks
<penguin42> oh hang on
<penguin42> is it running using a ramdisk for some of it and that's why it's not letting you install stuff?
<lordcirth> BluesKaj: That's the problem, it doesn't have that button like the rest
<BluesKaj> lordcirth, that button , do you mean the choice in right click dialog or the" K" Launcher icon?
<Guest75920> penguin42: on the 'live' version what is the root password ?
<Guest75920> i'm wondering if it's not because i don't have the root privillèges
<penguin42> is there one? You should be able to do sudo -s and get a root shell
<penguin42> the live one should let you do anything
<Guest75920> thanks, i'll try
<Guest75920> hey thank you for your help
<Guest75920> it's working :)
<Guest75920> now it's working :)
<penguin42> hmm well
<BluesKaj> Guest75920, did you boot with usb stick?
<kubuntu_> penguin42:  it's working
 * BluesKaj wonders what's working
<penguin42> he seems happy though
<BluesKaj> "it" can mean a lot of things ...why do ppl think we're mind readers :)
<penguin42> what - you mean you aren't?
<BluesKaj> penguin42, I'm not as experienced as you , so probly not :)
<penguin42> Just use the force....
<BarkingFish> afternoon guys. anyone around who can help me with a package pinning problem please?  I don't want pulseaudio on here, so last time I removed it, i pinned it to prevent installation. I upgraded last night, and the entire pinning list i created has been ignored.
<BarkingFish> if i paste it up, can someone see what the hell I've done wrong please?
<BarkingFish> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1069611/
<BarkingFish> that's what it should be ignoring, pulseaudio, it's x11 module and firefox
<BarkingFish> *it's/its
<penguin42> BarkingFish: Isn't it easier to leave it in but disable it?
<BarkingFish> penguin42, if you can tell me how to disable it, you can do more than everyone else I've asked over the last 14 months!
<BarkingFish> i just delete it off the system whenever I realise it's on here.  I don't like it cause it messes up my sound and audacity won't do anything
<penguin42> BarkingFish: Hmm - well if you edit /etc/pulse/client.conf to set autospawn - no   that should stop it auto starting which is one step
 * penguin42 could swear there was a KDE setting to choose between Pulse and Jack etc but I can't see it
<BarkingFish> the issue I have is that the pinning list should work. This is what I get though: W: No priority (or zero) specified for pin
 * penguin42 has never been any good with pinning
<BarkingFish> yet as you can see from my paste, I have set a priority for the pin
<BarkingFish> -10 means basically, leave the hell alone and don't touch it :)
<penguin42> BarkingFish: I'd always thought the pinning was to specify versions you wanted rather than to nuke it altogether
<BarkingFish> pinning can also be used to prevent a package being installed
<BarkingFish> if no copy exists on the system, and you pin it in that state, any update should ignore packages in the pinning list and not install them
<penguin42> ah ok
<dougl> fungi
<dougl> lol
<BarkingFish> penguin42, i found the problem :)
<BarkingFish> I forgot to stick a colon after the Pin-priority line in the prefs file :P
<penguin42> haha - didn't give you any diagnostics ?
<BarkingFish> nope, just the error I showed you - W: No priority (or zero) specified for pin.
<BarkingFish> I just google it off and found something in Debian's help wiki.
<penguin42> hmm that's not helpful
<BarkingFish> it should at least warn you that you have an error in your preferences file or something, even just a bog standard syntax error thingy.
<penguin42> yeh
<grifo> hello how i install plasmoid?
<penguin42> Don't suppose anyone knows if there is a key shortcut to get to 'Edit Track CDDB Info' in k3b ?
<grifo> hhello how i install plasmoids?
<gabraff_> what is the better audio file converter to kubuntu? i want to converte a m4a audio file to mp3.
<Peace-> gabraff_: mah... you can do it with ffmpeg
<gabraff_> how?
<Peace-> gabraff_: for file in *.* ;do ffmpeg -i "$file" -ab 128k  "${file%.*}".mp3 ; done
<Peace-> gabraff_: do that on konsole and it will convert every file in the folder into mp3 files
<Peace-> you can choose another bitrate
<Peace-> maybe
<Peace-> 128k could be low for you
<savio> is there any chennel for ubuntu lightdm help
<Peace-> savio: well i guess #ubuntu
<Peace-> gabraff_: you need ffmpeg with mp3 encoder ...
<Peace-> gabraff_: so you need medibuntu i guess
<Peace-> to check that ...
<Peace-> ffmpeg -formats 2>&1 | grep mp3
<Peace-> if you have not the encoder you will not able to convert ...
<Peace-> BluesKaj: hola
<BluesKaj> hi Peace-
<Peace-> BluesKaj: euro 2012 ... going to see football italy vs spain
<Peace-> bye
<ronrom> can anyone tell me whats the repository to install latest kde version?
<rekcuFniarB> ronrom: from kubuntu updates ppa: https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ppa
<rekcuFniarB> Latest  version is 4.8.4.
<rekcuFniarB> Version 4.9 will be available in the Kubuntu Backports PPA: https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/backports
<ronrom> rekcuFniarB: backports have an older kde version
<rekcuFniarB> ronrom: because kde 4.9 is not released yet.
<ronrom> seams it exists in https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/beta
<ronrom> but how do i add this one in cli?
<phoenix_firebrd> in backports kde version is 4.8.90
<phoenix_firebrd> aka 4.9 beta 2
<rekcuFniarB> ronrom: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:kubuntu-ppa/ppa
<ronrom> phoenix_firebrd: in https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/backports  its 4.8.2
<rekcuFniarB> It will add kubuntu updates ppa
<ronrom> rekcuFniarB: and to add beta backports which is the one that has 4.8.90
<rekcuFniarB> ronrom: don't use beta backports. it's not stable version.
<rekcuFniarB> ronrom: use kubuntu updates ppa, latest kde is there, 4.8.4
<ronrom> rekcuFniarB: can you tell hwo can i do to add it in cli?
<phoenix_firebrd> my mistake, i am using beta backports
<rekcuFniarB> When kde 4.9 is released, it will be available in the Kubuntu Backports ppa.
<ronrom> rekcuFniarB: so i guess yu dont want to tell
<rekcuFniarB> ronrom: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:kubuntu-ppa/ppa
<ronrom> rekcuFniarB: that you already told and was to add updates
<rekcuFniarB> ronrom: yo can see on the it's page: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:kubuntu-ppa/beta
<ronrom> yes i already run sudo apt-add-repository ppa:kubuntu-ppa/beta
<ronrom> i have installed kde 4.8.90 from beta repo but now the desktop apepars blank and appears: I
<ronrom> i have installed kde 4.8.90 from beta repo but now the desktop apepars blank and appears: Unable to open package org.kde.active.systemtray
<ronrom> i dont know why by it did started kde with another activity now that i changed to original activity all is ok
<ronrom> why theres no icons in desktop? like an icon to run dolphin in $HOME ?
<ronrom> kubuntu is an ok distro but there are distros far better and that in packagement terms leave kubuntu far away like Mageia, OpenSuse or Fedora
<ronrom> i have tried Mageia a few days ago and i was surprised to see how good that distro is
<ronrom> many improvements in severall aspects not  justpaclagement, for example the kde menu if more concise, simpler and easier to use, kde default menu has too many entries
<Tm_T> hi ronrom, could you join us in #kubuntu-offtopic for this conversation? we prefer keeping this channel for support questions (:
<ronrom> Tm_T: yes of course, im just referring some topics that kubuntu developers should check
<ronrom> it would certainly improve kubuntu
<ronrom> Tm_T: anyway im going to see the euro final that on the 2º half
<Tm_T> ronrom: you could find developers elsewhere, this is user support channel
<rekcuFniarB> ronrom: didn't I say don't use beta backports. it's not stable version?
<ronrom> Tm_T: i dodnt knew, sorry
<ronrom> rekcuFniarB: no, the beta packages are fine
<Tm_T> ronrom: no problem (:
<SJr> Um where in 12.04 do I edit kernel options for booting, like for instance setting the memory limit of my system?
<nzk0> j
<nzk0> ghjhgj
<Newfie> can anyone help me with my boot loader??
<timi_7x> hi all, how can i get utserver to work with 12.04 LTS, getting that "./utserver: error while loading shared libraries: libssl.so.0.9.8" error, have tried ex. this "sudo ln -s /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libssl.so.1.0.0 /lib/i386-linux-gnu/libssl.so.0.9.8 && sudo ln -s /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libcrypto.so.1.0.0 /lib/i386-linux-gnu/libcrypto.so.0.9.8" which gives me error -->sudo ln -s /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libssl.so.1.0.0 /lib/i386-linux-gnu/libssl
<timi_7x> .so.0.9.8
<timi_7x> which gives me following error --> ./utserver: error while loading shared libraries: libssl.so.0.9.8: wrong ELF class: ELFCLASS64
<timi_7x> tried to symlink also into /lib/i386-linux-gnu/ directory
#kubuntu 2013-06-24
<shirley> good day everyone. Is anyone available to help me with some sound issues in Kubuntu 13.04?
<shepherd1> Hi. I am trying to upgrade my OS. I am on 12.04, I'd like to upgrade to a newer version. My software manager doesn't notify me of any newer versions however.
<shepherd1> I have "show new distribution releases" set to normal releases. It was originally set to Long Term.
<Snowhog> shepherd1: You can open a console and run: sudo apt-get update  to update the package cache, then run: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade to ensure all you installed packages are up to date, then run: sudo do-release-upgrade
<shepherd1> I did sudo do-release-upgrade -d. I hope my computer doesn't melt into a little pile of metal
<shepherd1> Oh I should have done those first? whoops
<shepherd1> :D
<shepherd1> well I do it regularly anyway so all should be bueno
<Snowhog> shepherd1: If you aren't/weren't getting the SO upgrade notice, you may not have the package notifier installed. From the console: sudo apt-get install update-manager-core  If it is already installed you will be informed of that, else you get to install it.
<Snowhog> *OS
<valorie> shepherd1: it's always good to be updated/upgraded before doing a version upgrade
<FloodBotK1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<lorddelta> shewolfer, I may not be able to help, but I was trying to get help here w. sound issues earlier. Perhaps we can help each other?
<lorddelta> Well I'll be in here tomorrow if you can catch me, perhaps I'll have figured something out by then.
<manchicken> Anybody know if you can make a touchscreen scroll rather than select?
<Whiskey`Wonka> oh yay, muon is doing this thing where it doesnt ask for permission to do things nad its failing because permission wasnt given
<valorie> Whiskey`Wonka: please file a bug
<valorie> the muon devels are excellent, and will want to work with you on this
<Whiskey`Wonka> already used apt-get to get the job done, not sure how to reproduce it with out going backwards
<valorie> sure
<valorie> if it comes up again, please consider filing a bug
<valorie> Whiskey`Wonka: is this the bug? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qapt/+bug/833058
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 833058 in qapt (Ubuntu) "Muon-updater doesn't ask for password" [Undecided,Fix released]
<valorie> if so, you might consider clicking "this bug affects me"
<Whiskey`Wonka> valorie: mine isnt for updater, its for package manager
<Whiskey`Wonka> else wise, Yes.
<valorie> it's got to be related, though
<valorie> imo
<Whiskey`Wonka> i would assume so but im not 'in the know'
<valorie> well, you can always chime in
<Whiskey`Wonka> also im on RR
<valorie> on RR?
<Whiskey`Wonka> and its intermitent, its not constant like that one looks
<valorie> anyway, now you have a bug number
<Whiskey`Wonka> Raring Ringtail, aka 13.04
 * valorie goes back to doctor who
<valorie> ah, I am also
<Whiskey`Wonka> ah good stuff
<valorie> the newer the better, for bug filing
<Whiskey`Wonka> if i had time i would rewatch from ep1 and i dont mean the 2005 series
<valorie> and on the doctor eps: really old ones! first season
<Whiskey`Wonka> ah you get a +1 =)
<valorie> I'm watching The Sensorites
<valorie> loving the oldies, for sure
<lorddelta> Eugh
<lorddelta> I really don't get Doctor who, pretentious claptrap IMHO. I don't know about the earlier stuff, that might be half interesting...
<Tm_T> lorddelta: wrong channel?
<valorie> Tm_T: my fault, I'm afraid
 * valorie joins #kubuntu-offtopic
<HansImGlueck> Hello
<HansImGlueck> Greets too you all
<HansImGlueck> I am happy to be part of the Ubuntu Community
<HansImGlueck> Hi @ll
<Tm_T> HansImGlueck: hi and welcome, our chit chat happens in #ubuntu-offtopic (:
<Tm_T> I mean #kubuntu-offtopic too
<dalinou> hello, i'm trying to add an application to my samsung player one through an USB cable, but i don't know how to do that; could someone help me please?
<dalinou> i keep failing to connect to /dev/ttyACM0 with Gammu (for samsung player one), with no specific error, just failure of connection; can someone help please?
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<MyLordJesusChris> !ops | God Hates FAGS!
<ubottu> God Hates FAGS!: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) Hobbsee, Tm_T, Nalioth, Riddell, seth, imbrandon, gnomefreak, nixternal, ryanakca, mneptok, PriceChild, tsimpson, jussi, Pici, ikonia, genii, Mamarok, claydoh, maco, apachelogger, seele, Nightrose, JontheEnchidna, rgreening, or txwikinger
 * genii sips
<soul> Who knows how to refresh automatically the folder view in dolphin?
<shadeslayer> soul: should be the default behavior atleast in 4.10
<soul> shadeslayer: And do you know if this is possible in older versions?
<shadeslayer> dunno, dolphin underwent a rewrite of sorts at some point
<shadeslayer> maybe 4.9 ... can't be sure
<soul> Well, I'll recomend the F5 key
<soul> D
<soul> Thanks shadeslayer
<shadeslayer> np
<shadeslayer> what release are you running?
<Rish> need a bit of help...i have made a bootable usb of kubuntu 13 ...when i put it in my laptop( samsung with windows 8) and restart it doesnot shows me any key which will take me to boot menu
<Rish> and when i change my boot preference it still opens win 8 instead of linux
<l_r> hello
<l_r> i'd like to know where is all my freespace on the disk /dev/sda1        11G  9,3G     16M 100% /         <--- total size is 11G, used is 9,3 , then why do i have only 16M free? where is the 11G-9,4 G?
<goddard> how can i enable VNC?
<l_r> what happens if i delete nepomuk?
<l_r> the dir under .kde
<l_r> it's filling all my home dir
<l_r> and i don't use indexing
<l_r> i have disabled it
<kristjan> hi , i just installed kubuntu on my new laptop and also i installed skype.Skype crashes soon as i try to make a videocaal
<kristjan> what might be a problem
<lorddelta> l_r: just a guess but perhaps you have it partitioned?
<lorddelta> Do you know what a logical vs physical partition is?
<lorddelta> You sound new so I recommend opening up a partition table viewer to appease your curiosity, but I'd wager what's happened is there is a logical volume under sda1, which is 'eating' that gig or so
<lorddelta> if not you should investigate the problem with something like filelight
<lorddelta> FS under linux are ten times more flexible than the old NTFS stuff you're accustomed to. At any rate like I said just a guess, I wish you the best. :)
<l_r> lorddelta, btrfs is just crappy
<l_r> lorddelta, actually i discovered my btrfs needs to be "balanced"
<M_BlX> Hello
<SonikkuAmerica> Hello M_BlX
 * lorddelta *nod*
<lorddelta> l_r, and that's what you get for using an exotic filesystem.
<lorddelta> more features, and more complexity
<lorddelta> extfs is good enough for most people
<M_BlX> Bye
<jahoo> interessant, bin noch ein Lernender
<jahoo> quit
<jahoo> exit
<jahoo> help
<jahoo> #help
<jahoo> bye
<jahoo> wer kennt lernstick.ch
<jahoo> # it is time to go to bed
<jahoo> bye
<cornfeedhobo> excuse me, I am having an issue i have never had on any linux system.... I have a route that appears to have been saved, but i never explicitly saved this route.... is there a way i can get it to go away permanently? I use NetworkManager
#kubuntu 2013-06-25
<luxbox> hi
<luxbox> why my computer crashes too often ?
<luxbox> why my kubuntu crashes too often ?
<luxbox> plz
<shepherd> Hi, when my kde locks the correct password does not unlock it. Does anyone know how I could fix it? I've been living with the same problem for along time now, but it'd be nice to fix it :p
<manchicken> shepherd: what do you mean? Are you talking about the regular lock screen?
<shepherd> Yes manchicken
<shepherd> It always says incorrect password.
<manchicken> Are you using just the default authentication?
<manchicken> Have you tried changing your password yet?
<shepherd> I believe so..
<manchicken> (I say this assuming you have tried both of these)
<manchicken> And it's not the keyring, right?
<manchicken> There are two different main passwords: your user password and your keyring password. It is important to keep those distinct in your mind, and it's a good practice to have different passwords for both.
<shepherd> It's not the keyring password, it is just the password which I use to login. I have changed it before. But the same affect remains
<manchicken> That's very odd... not a networked login server or SAMBA domain controller authentication, right?
<manchicken> Also, can you log in via the virtual terminal?
<shepherd> Yes, that and kdm work fine. And no, it's just a stock install ( albeit one I've been using for along time ). I've upgraded from 12.04 over night to 13.04. Upgrader crashes now so I can't go any further. But I've had problems with the lock screen since the beginning.
<lorddelta> >_>
<lorddelta> I'm sorry manchicken but the fact you are talking to sheperd...too hilarious XD
<manchicken> lorddelta: ... is it because my name has the word "chicken" in it?
<lorddelta> what do you think?
<manchicken> I think you've been drinking :)
<manchicken> Shepherds deal with sheep. You've got the wrong delicious meat in mind my friend :)
<lorddelta> heh well we are all entitled to our opinions I suppose.
<manchicken> Sheep do not taste like chicken if you cook it properly.
 * manchicken wishes he'd been drinking...
<lorddelta> A shepherd and his flock of manchicken...guy waving a staff around at a peturbed bunch of chickens
<manchicken> I'm not peturbed... am I?
<AshishL> i have just downloaded kubuntu torrent amd 64 iso  and dont know what to do next .
<smartboyhw> AshishL, wait, you downloaded the iso or you downloaded the .torrent file?
<smartboyhw> That makes a difference:)
<AshishL> smartboyhw:the torrent file
<smartboyhw> AshishL, use a torrent client to open the file and it will download the ISO for you.
<smartboyhw> !torrent | AshishL
<ubottu> AshishL: Some torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus/Vuse (Java), !Frostwire (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/help/faq - See also !P2P
<AshishL> ubottu:is bit torrent one of em ?
<ubottu> AshishL: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<smartboyhw> AshishL, yes:)
<smartboyhw> ^ there is bittorrent in the !torrent factoid.
<AshishL> smartboyhw: after ive downloaded the iso, then what to do ?
<smartboyhw> AshishL, burn it into a DVD or USB, then install!
<AshishL> ok thanks !!
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<yossarianuk> interesting - xfce, gnome3 and lxde are now running in Mir.
<izanagi> white screen of death, bleh, have to reconfigure plasma
<HansImGlueck> Hello
<HansImGlueck> Does anyone know how to contribute an open source project to the community ?
<HansImGlueck> I am kind of new to this
<BluesKaj> HansImGlueck, you could ask in #kubuntu-devel if it's kubuntu specific , if not they may be able to direct you to the proper place.
<BlaXpirit> yossarianuk, you're wrong.
<HansImGlueck> Well ok #agreed I will do so :)
<BluesKaj> BlaXpirit, nice
<BlaXpirit> huh
<BluesKaj> confrontational ,  BlaXpirit , is that necessary , justtell him it's not the case , no need to make personal
<BlaXpirit> if someone reads Phoronix, which is full of unsupported claims, and also freely interprets what is written there,  they are bound to be wrong
<BluesKaj> unsupported claims , so it's a mistake, it's not the end of ubuntu
<yossarianuk> BlaXpirit: remember which site said steam was coming gto Linux first....
<BlaXpirit> the site is fine, but you missed a letter X in from that title
<yossarianuk> and actually it was here - http://test.ubuntu-discourse.org/t/non-unity-desktops-now-running-on-xmir/479/6
<yossarianuk> (from /r/linux)
<BlaXpirit> XMir, see
<yossarianuk> ah i see
<yossarianuk> would be not as efficent..
<yossarianuk> no be honest until weyland or mir have Nvidia support I won;t be using them as my main system
<shadeslayer> FWIW Neither KDE nor Kubuntu is interested in supporting XMir
<BluesKaj> shadeslayer, is wayland still on the kubuntu horizon?>
<shadeslayer> we will go with whatever upstream supports
<shadeslayer> at the moment that seems to be wayland
<izanagi> hello
<izanagi> can i ask a question?
<shadeslayer> sure
<izanagi> i configured plasma, added widgets etc, but when i reboot, i can only see white screen
<izanagi> right click dont work
<shadeslayer> 0.o
<izanagi> i tried to delete config file .kde/share/config/plasma-netbookappsrc
<izanagi> work fine for one reboot
<izanagi> next time its white again
<mapyth_> hello everyone. I need a way as to how to calculate the memory used by a c++ program, during runtime.
<mapyth_> I know it has to use acct application
<mapyth_> but am stuck as to using it
<mapyth_> can someone help ?
<BlaXpirit> ummm Ctrl+Esc  :p
<izanagi> what can i do about white screen? :C
<BlaXpirit> reinstall :|
<izanagi> i just installed kubuntu
<izanagi> im sick of it
<BlaXpirit> :(
<izanagi> sick of installing twice a day
<izanagi> drivers, hdmi, panels, plasma - one thing is broken per install
<izanagi> back to windows?
<izanagi> argh
<BluesKaj> izanagi, which graphics ?
<izanagi> amd, but drivers are not problem now. I have white desktop screen and i cant right click to use settings
<BlaXpirit> Alt+F2?
<yossarianuk> izanagi: do you have dual monitors?
<izanagi> alt-f2 dont work
<izanagi> 1 monitor
<yossarianuk> possibly clear your .kde directory and restart X
<izanagi> whole .kde?
<yossarianuk> then turn off desktop effects
<BluesKaj> izanagi, ctrl+alt+F1 to F6  will give you TTY , then you can try to startx
<yossarianuk> it will reset kde to default
<izanagi> i will try to clear .kde
<izanagi> brb
<skaet> Riddell,  do you want Kubuntu active in the alpha 1?   Any hardware platforms you definitely are NOT going to be testing?
<skaet> Riddell,  sorry wrong channel.  moving this to correct one.
<izanagi> cleared the .kde
<izanagi> lost all setting, but it works
<izanagi> ty for help
<izanagi> i will set everything again and make a copy of .kde
<izanagi> for next time
<izanagi> but i still dont get it, why ALT+F2 dont work
<izanagi> on usblive it was working good
<lordievader> Good afternoon.
<Doch> Hello ?
<lordievader> Hey dnivra
<lordievader> dnivra: Sorry, was ment for Doch, but he/she already left..
<Doch> y a quelqu'un ?
<Doch> Houhou ?
<Doch> y a quelqu'un ?
<Doch> ??
<Doch> hallo ?
<Doch> Hello ?
<FloodBotK1> Doch: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<genii> !fr | Doch
<ubottu> Doch: Nous sommes désolés, mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<lordievader> Hey Doch
<Doch> You speack french ?
<lordievader> !fr | Doch
<ubottu> Doch: Nous sommes désolés, mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<genii> No, but the bot seems to...
<Doch>  /join #ubuntu-fr
<Doch>  /join #ubuntu-fr
<FloodBotK1> Doch: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<BluesKaj_> Doch, click on  #ubuntu-fr
<genii> No leadinging space
<genii> BluesKaj_: That also works :)
<Doch> Thx, it's okay for me ! :)
<luxbox> hello
<luxbox> why my kubuntu crashes too often ? plz
<BluesKaj_> luxbox, how often ? and have you updated and upgraded lately?
<genii> luxbox: Also, a better description from you of what exactly happens with your Kubuntu might help us understand what is going on with it
<luxbox> yes I updated, all windows suddenly blocks, only the mouse moves
<luxbox> it is very frequent and I have to reboot several times
<luxbox> genii: especially when there are several programs that must process
<luxbox> genii: I've 4Go ram
<luxbox> genii: but while installing of kubuntu, I did not create a swap, maybe the issue ?
<genii> luxbox: Probably not the issue, although it's a good idea to make a swap no matter how much ram so that you can hibernate and sleep the computer. Does the computer run OK at first, then get this way later, or does it do this from first booting?
<luxbox> genii: no, later
<genii> luxbox: Well, might be the swap in this case then. Do you have a partition you could use for it?
<luxbox> genii: no, no partition available
<BluesKaj_> will a swapfile work in this case , genii ?
<genii> luxbox: You can do it an alternate way, which is to make your swap a file instead of a partition.
<genii> BluesKaj_: Yes :)
<BluesKaj_> luxbox, you can make swap file without needing a swap partition , http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/linux-add-a-swap-file-howto/
<genii> Sorry on lag, work is pulling me from computer
<FloodBotK1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<AshishL>  i was installing the kubuntu iso and suddenly while downloading the iso, it shows permision is denied. please help.
<genii> AshishL: Which kubuntu version were you downloading?
 * genii guesses 13.10
<kaddi> i like the new kubuntu :)
<lordievader> kaddi: :)
<jessie> Is there some way to have KMail reply instead of reply all when doing a mailing list email?
<jessie> Even if I say "reply all"?
<izanagi> i hate amd
<izanagi> and their drivers for linux
<izanagi> after install hlike helldmi and backlight is buggy
<izanagi> hdmi*
<keithzg> What the . . . Muon keeps informing me "This operation cannot continue since proper authorization was not provided"...even when I run it with kdesudo!
<keithzg> apt-get still works though, naturally.
<izanagi> use only sudo
<izanagi> or sudo su
<keithzg> ...on a GUI app? You mad bro?
<genii> izanagi: No, neither of those are recommended
<genii> keithzg: Is this on 13.10 ?
<izanagi> why not recommended?
<keithzg> genii: Yeah
<genii> keithzg: They probably know in #buntu+1
<keithzg> izanagi: if you run an app like that with sudo, you risk changing ownership of your own files to root...
<keithzg> genii: wait, sorry, I'm dumb. Too long on 12.10. Naw, I'm running 13.04.
<genii> !kdesudo | izanagi
<ubottu> izanagi: In KDE use « kdesudo <program> »  to run graphical applications with root privileges when you have to. Never just use "sudo"! | See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to find out why.
<genii> keithzg: Do you have polkit-kde-1 installed?
<keithzg> genii: Yup.
<genii> Hm.
<genii> keithzg: Have you had a power off / power on cycle since last updates ? ( not a reboot but all the way off with the power )
<genii> Work, away a bit
<keithzg> genii: Nope, and I was just about to say, this is my work machine and it's not even been so much as logged out in about 11 days, heh. So once the VMs I have running some work stuff finish their latest tasks in a few minutes I'll probably power cycle (I bet just a lazy reboot would do it, really, but it's fair enough that a full cycle is the most assured method).
<natman_> how do i change from the grey color on the windows on kubuntu 1304?
<Guest76530> hi
<lordievader> Hey Guest76530
<mokush> can you guys use facebook with kde-telepathy? I'm getting a network error, and can't log-in, on a clean install of 13.04
<soee> if im using live cd, how can i get access to local installation so i can do some fixes
<genii> soee: If you just need to edit some config files, just mount the hd partition someplace like /mnt ... if you need to do something more like apt-get commands then you need to bindmount some directories into somewhere and then chroot there
<soee> genii, i need to install there some packages
<natman_> how do i change from the grey color on the windows on kubuntu 1304?
<gits1225> You'll have to install a theme I guess natman_, but then again the new theme will probably look ugly with the rest of the desktop unless you take your time and fix the quirks like this: http://www.reddit.com/r/unixporn/comments/1g9lfs/archkde_ministry_of_image/
<gits1225> aah, forgot to break the sentence ...
<natman_> gits1225:  but what theme, desktop theme, window dec, either dont do anything
<natman_> in terms of changing the grey color
<genii> soee: So then the basic process is like: cd && mkdir chroot && sudo mount /dev/sdX# chroot   (this is where you need to know the dev name for your hd install, etc)  then: sudo mount -o bind /proc chroot/proc && sudo mount -o bind /dev chroot/dev && sudo mount -o bind /sys chroot/sys    ...then you probably want: sudo cp /etc/resolv.conf chroot/etc/resolv.conf   .... then: sudo chroot chroot
<genii> soee: When done, use: exit
<gits1225> natman_: hmm, isn't it under Workspace appearance -> Window Decorations -> Get new themes?
<gits1225> Get new decorations*
<natman_> gits1225: yes, but no matter what i get, every window is the same, all that changes is the title bar
<gits1225> hmm, even after changing the desktop theme natman_?
<yofel> changing the color theme of the whole window contents is under application appearance -> colors
<natman_> yofel: wheres that option?
<natman_> yofel:  got it!
<TheQuietShadow_T> Hello?
<genii> TheQuietShadow_T: If you have some Kubuntu related question, just to state it in the channel and perhaps someone will take up an answer. For non support-related chat, there is #kubuntu-offtopic
<Guest25435> Does anyone have any issues getting flash to work within Firefox?
<genii> Taylz: How did you install it?
<Taylz> genii: I haven't yet. I've tried searching for it through Firefox itself (came up with the additional addons message). Not sure how to do it via the terminal (if you can, that is).
<genii> Taylz: If you install the package kubuntu-restricted-extras  ...it should be part of that, along with some codecs and fonts, etc
<genii> !info kubuntu-restricted-extras
<ubottu> kubuntu-restricted-extras (source: ubuntu-restricted-extras): Commonly used restricted packages for Kubuntu. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 57 (raring), package size 2 kB, installed size 30 kB
<genii> Make sure multiverse repository is enabled, etc
<Taylz> Many thanks genii!
<genii> Taylz: You're welcome
<M_BlX> Hi
<soee> after login 2 instances of dolphin are automaticaly loaded
<soee> any idea where i can check what is autoloaded after login ?
<M_BlX> K => system config => system admin => start & stop => autostart
<M_BlX> may not be the exact aliases, i'm running a non english system
<soee> M_BlX, thank you
<soee> sadly there is no dolphin set, maybe some problem with session
<puff> I was in emacs, I hit some wrong hotkey and now the emacs window has disappeared;  ps still shows the process there.
<gits1225> maybe you hit Ctrl-Z to background a running application in a terminal?
<gits1225> an fg will restore it back
<gits1225> puff
<puff> gits1225: No, I was actually in the emacs x-windows GUI and hit some hot key.
<puff> gits1225: The emacs process isn't showing up in the alt-tab cycle.
<puff> I used to have a task bar application switcher menu, but I can't find it in the task bar, even though I've re-added the widget. Hm.
<puff> Ah, figured otu the emacs mystery... I accidentally opened a jpeg in a buffer, which displayed it as an image, which made the window not look like emacs...
<gits1225> ...
<gits1225> I was going through the KWin shortcuts to see whether there is anything to "hide" a running app
<puff> I still wish I could figure out what happened to the application switcher widget.
<gits1225> heh
<Whiskey`Wonka> hmm, something has gone wrong with a update on the other laptop. when kde starts its just at the gear and the dots are moving. its been that way for over a hour (i was away)
<Whiskey`Wonka> any ideas where to start looking for issues?
<genii> Whiskey`Wonka: Is the hd light going a lot?
<Whiskey`Wonka> no
<puff> Hm, dunno KDE that well, but can you switch to a virtual terminal and see if there's a console log or something?
<genii> Whiskey`Wonka: When's the last time it did fsck on bootup?
<Whiskey`Wonka> puff: yea terminal works fine
<Whiskey`Wonka> justn ot sure what to go look at, X? kde? something else
<puff> e.g. ctrl-alt-f1
<Whiskey`Wonka> genii: a couple days ago i hit the 20 somehing boot
<puff> Whiskey`Wonka: Well, on some machines the console terminal (usually F1) shows console log messages.
<Whiskey`Wonka> thats over filled with output from a service i run
<genii> Whiskey`Wonka: If you have other partitions, it might be scanning the next one. It staggers the check days so they don't all happen on the same day.
<puff> Whiskey`Wonka: Or you could log into a shell and run KDE from there, maybe with a --verbose switch if KDE has one, and watch the output.
<Whiskey`Wonka> genii: no other check is going and if it was it wouldnt take all morning
 * puff is mainly thinking about times when he's had X or windowmanager problems and had to troubleshoot them.
<Whiskey`Wonka> i left at 8am, its 2:50pm now
<puff> Whiskey`Wonka: Check dmesg or /var/log/sys.log?
<Whiskey`Wonka> hmmm
<Whiskey`Wonka> well xorg.0.log says fglrx module not found
<Whiskey`Wonka> done have a sys.log
<Whiskey`Wonka> dont*
<Whiskey`Wonka> syslog however
<Whiskey`Wonka> the last 200 lines in syslog are not interesting
<Whiskey`Wonka> how to isntall the restricted drivers from aptitude??
<Whiskey`Wonka> well that looks like it, one thing said to use the fglrx-glx driver but i didnt find it, only fglrx
<Whiskey`Wonka> that did not solve the issue
<Whiskey`Wonka> there is no more EE errors listed in xorg. there are II things like 'fglrx output lvds has no monitor section
<Whiskey`Wonka> these are interesting,a bunch of  no imput driver specified ignoring this device
<Whiskey`Wonka> X looks to be working fine now, so i suspect its a kde issue
<Whiskey`Wonka> as root i can startx and have a cursor and a cli
<Whiskey`Wonka> hmm same happens as my normal user, it should be set to run k tho
<Whiskey`Wonka> well ok after installing kde-workspace-bin i get a login and its laoding but it looks ugly as sin
<Guest47079> www.avsanplastik.com
<genii> Guest47079: Advertising is not allowed.
<benbloom> is there a command line way of seeing how long a program has been running (real time not CPU time)?
<puff> benbloom: Hm, offhand I'd saay try "ps -f" first, and see if the -f (full listing) includes time started.
<izanagi> is there a way to fix ALT-F2? krunner do not appear
<dbc254_> did apt-get upgrade and apt-get update and now things are weird
<dbc254_> is there a way to undo?
#kubuntu 2013-06-26
<izanagi> why weird?
<izanagi> just updated the rep
<Guest50707> Would Kubuntu ignore a SSD that has Ubuntu installed on it when trying to install Kubuntu from DVD? Do I need to use the Partition Manager to wipe it first then it might show as an option? Hate to wipe it only to find out it didn't help! :)
<Guest50707> Only have 1 of my external drives showing as an install option... it is EXT4... other 2 or NTSF. I don't want to install to any of them. Secure Boot is OFF, Fast Boot is OFF.
<Guest50707> Any help is appreciated...
<benbloom> thanks puff. unfortunately the -f flag shows process start date (2 days ago) but no time. is there a way to get more detail?
<lorddelta> Could anyone help me with my timezone problem? I think I have the correct time, but I can't seem to set the timezone properly so my time shows up correctly.
<Guest50707> Do I need to use the Partition Manager to wipe an install of Ubuntu first to get that hard drive to show up as an option to install Kubuntu to? Hate to wipe it only to find out it didn't help and I can't install Kubuntu! :)
<tsimpson> Guest50707: the installer should give you the option to use the entire disk, and it will repartition and format the disk in that case
<Guest50707> Yeah it only shows 1 drive to install too a USB attached...
<Guest50707> which isn't where I want to install too. Secure boot is off, fast boot is off
<Guest50707> I have an SSD and a 1TB drive internal... ignoring both
<Guest50707> Doesn't show sda or sdb
<Guest50707> tsimpson: This of interest to you? http://www.kubuntuforums.net/showthread.php?62995-Wrong-time-zone-on-your-clock-Help-Kubuntu-devs-create-a-fix&highlight=ignore+hard
<Guest50707> Guess I will wipe out Ubuntu and see if it shows as an option to install Kubuntu to.... if not, I guess I reinstall Ubuntu again :(
<benbloom> puff: I think figured it out 'ps -o %t'
<puff> What is the deal with plasma widgets?  I couuld swearI used to have Window List in my task bar, but it's not there now, and when I try to add widget it gives me the circle/bar icon.
<izanagi> they came and they watch
<izanagi> the quiter you are, the more you are able to hear
<BluesKaj_> Howdy all
<demonoid_me> how can i create booteable  usb stick with windows 7
<demonoid_me> plsss
<demonoid_me> help me
<demonoid_me> f******ing kubuntuuu!
<gits1225> demonoid_me: download unetbootin
<demonoid_me> gits1225: i tryed but cant boot :(
<demonoid_me> and i tryed with dd
<demonoid_me> and with all things in google
<gits1225> Can't boot as in the unetbootin screen doesn't show up on boot?
<demonoid_me> yes i have only default
<demonoid_me> in the screen
<demonoid_me> for choose
<gits1225> yea, that should do fine
<gits1225> forward with default option
<demonoid_me> and when i type enter   cant boot
<demonoid_me> :(
<gits1225> zzz
<gits1225> I don't know, you could try a different software like usbcreator
<gits1225> demonoid_me: How did you use dd in Windows 7? I am curious
<gits1225> something like cygwin?
<demonoid_me> gits1225: nooo in windows
<demonoid_me> gits1225: in kubuntu
<demonoid_me> dd if=path to the iso  file    if=path to the   /dev/sdX   bs=512
<demonoid_me> gits1225: where iso file is windows 7
<demonoid_me> and sdX is the usb drive
<demonoid_me> gits1225: ??????????????
<Weust`> Hi, alt+tab doesn't work here, any ideas why ? i checked Global Keyb Shortcuts at KWin and it is defined as "Walk through windows", i tried remapping it to something else and back but didn't work in both cases
<Weust`> where can i look now ?
<Weust`> i just found out the "error" window behaviour was "focus under mouse", if i set this to "focus follows mouse" it works
 * genii makes a note
<Weust`> could help for future searches :+)
<DarthFrog> Well, I just learned something new that other folks might find useful.  "sudo !!" will repeat your last issued command at the command line with sudo privileges.  Very useful.
<Ivan_Ukraine> Hi all!
<Ivan_Ukraine> Kubuntu 13.04 is AWESOME!!!
<Ivan_Ukraine> It's so polished and... sexy!
<smartboyhw> Now that's a rare comment but yeah!
<Ivan_Ukraine> Is this talk about Mir implementing and death of Kubuntu true?
<smartboyhw> Ivan_Ukraine, sort of. We aren't dying, but we are sure we won't have MIR.
<Ivan_Ukraine> But what are the options? ubuntu community can't make KDE+MIR alone :(
<Ivan_Ukraine> Nobody want Mir except ubuntu
<Ivan_Ukraine> I guess time will show us what's what. But I guess, Kubuntu will be KDE+Debian
<yofel> most of the other flavours plan to try to stick to X as long as possible. We'll probably have to work out how well Wayland can be used in ubuntu
<Ivan_Ukraine> Ubuntu is ruled by Mark. He said: "Every resource available to Mir". Question is "Will Kubuntu community be able to maintain Wayland in ubuntu or not". On the other hand Debian will maintain Wayland 100%. Maintain KDE is heavy burden. But KDE + Wayland is VERY VERY HARD.
<genii> Ivan_Ukraine: For chat not directly related to support issues I would recommend #kubuntu-offtopic :)
<Ivan_Ukraine> Oh. excuse me :)
<lordievader> Good afternoon.
<izanagi> Hello
<izanagi> In energy managment i choosen: when power button press, ask about log out
<izanagi> and still, after pressing power button, compuer shuts down
<lorddelta> just curious but what is/are the technical problems with mir?
<lorddelta> I understand not liking Unity, I'm on KDE after all.
<izanagi> i think kdes better
<izanagi> but nothing is perfect
<lorddelta> izangi: no its X11 vs Mir vs Wayland
<lorddelta> not KDE vs Mir, lol
<izanagi> well im green
<izanagi> never heard of mir
<lorddelta> KDE uses x11 right now
<izanagi> saw that in backrack with kde
<izanagi> kde starts with startx
<izanagi> do you now why alt-f2 dont work?
<lorddelta> no it works for me sorry
<lorddelta> you have kubuntu installed yes?
<izanagi> it works only after launching it from termial
<izanagi> yes
<izanagi> i launch krunner in terminal - it works
<lorddelta> um, you launch alt-f2 from the terminal?
<izanagi> i mean
<lorddelta> lol ok yeah I was gonna say
<lorddelta> sorry
<lorddelta> I assume you've already tried re-installing krunner then?
<lorddelta> --purge remove, install krunner?
<izanagi> didnt try
<izanagi> last time broken whole system
<izanagi> but i will try maybe
<lorddelta> ...lemme guess you are on 13.04
<izanagi> or maybe add it to autostart?
<lorddelta> 13.10
<lorddelta> yeah that would help :P
<izanagi> 13.04
<izanagi> 13.10 not relesaes
<izanagi> yet
<izanagi> i want 13.10 badly
<lorddelta> but it just works for me so I assume your config got screwed up
<lorddelta> that's usually how these things work
<izanagi> i just cleared .kde oO
<lorddelta> I don't know where the config for these things are. If you find out let me know!
<lorddelta> !
<lorddelta> !info krunner
<ubottu> Package krunner does not exist in raring
<izanagi> well i do not use it often anyway
<lorddelta> !info kde-workspace-bin
<ubottu> kde-workspace-bin (source: kde-workspace): core binaries for the KDE Plasma Workspace. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:4.10.3-0ubuntu0.1~ubuntu13.04 (raring), package size 1990 kB, installed size 9558 kB
<lorddelta> ^ I think that's the package you'll want to reinstall
<lorddelta> I wouldn't purge that though there's a lot more than just krunner in there
<izanagi> hmm
<lorddelta> sudo apt-get --reinstall install kde-workspace-bin
<izanagi> i will make first an clonezilla image
<izanagi> a
<lorddelta> reinstall is pretty safe
<lorddelta> but sure
<lorddelta> never hurts to be cautious
<izanagi> well, i killed my instalation few times
<izanagi> with amd
<izanagi> i want 13.10 and new kernel now ;d
<lorddelta> Uhm
<lorddelta> Stay away, with a 30 ft pole.
<lorddelta> I don't mean to scare you off of 13.10 or new kernels
<lorddelta> but if you don't know what you're doing that's a prime way to really mess up your system
<lorddelta> e.g. I tried that once with 12.10 and I broke everything but the most basic stuff on the system...I was luck I had land-line internet and new my way around the command line well enough to fix stuff.
<lorddelta> using a live cd is safer...put it that way
<BluesKaj_> lorddelta, I'm on 13.10 and there have been some glitches , but all have been solvable so far
<lorddelta> BluesKaj_: I'm sure you are, I don't mean to put off people from 13.10, it just didn't sound like izanagi was ready for the potential headaches
<lorddelta> I hope 13.10 goes great (and there are no problems for anyone)!
<BluesKaj_> lorddelta, well one has to have a stable backup OS like 13.04 , when testing alpha/beta releases
<lorddelta> Why do all these mis-configurations happen though?
<lorddelta> I've wondered if there are ways of hardening the configuration system...
<izanagi> yes it is
<izanagi> make a copy
<izanagi> if it works
<izanagi> you broke something - you restore backup
<izanagi> i learned that after broking ubuntu
<lorddelta> 1) I know often there are external packages with like to cause trouble 2) people reading tutorials online which are out of date/do not entirely apply 3) mistakes made by package maintainers 4) bugs with write out bad configurations....
<lorddelta> But considering that there is always the "re-install everything" option, I have to wonder if there isn't an easier way of restoring configurations than re-installing all the programs too.
<izanagi> thats why linux is not for everyone
<izanagi> a /home as partiton is good idea
<izanagi> after reinstall you dont lose configuration
<lorddelta> Yeah but half the time your configuration gets corrupted.
<lorddelta> So that (shouldn't) matter.
<lorddelta> Your exe's are fine.
<lorddelta> exec's*
<lorddelta> If you re-install and don't change anything on your home partition, then it logically follows the problem is not anything on your home partition
<lorddelta> So your home partition does nothing but keep your files 'safe'
<izanagi> but
<lorddelta> izanagi: I may have discovered your krunner problem
<izanagi> it keeps my bookmark for browser, email etc
<izanagi> yes?
<BluesKaj_> your data and app configs mostly
<lorddelta> what is the output of 'ls /usr/share/autostart/krunner.desktop'
<lorddelta> and if that file exists open it to make sure the contents aren't corrupted
<lorddelta> BluesKaj_: right, which is great but the configuration problems usually all happen in /etc/, /lib/ or /usr/share, never /home/
<izanagi> file exist
<izanagi> Exec=krunner
<izanagi> X-DBUS-StartupType=none
<izanagi> it should be none?
<BluesKaj_> lorddelta, well those files get rebuilt during the install
<izanagi> you here?
<Programmer_> i am considering removing kde from kubuntu. what is a better and fast desktop and doesnt cause as much lag?
<BluesKaj_> Programmer_, have you updated and upgraded lately ?
<Programmer_> not to a new version. still on precise. why?
<izanagi> xfce?
<izanagi> or gnome classic
<izanagi> or mate
<izanagi> they are light
<Programmer_> BluesKaj_
<BluesKaj_> Programmer_, ok so you're sticking with LTS , and I don't mean a release upgrade, i mean upgrade your your packages
<Programmer_> im pretty sure i did
<Programmer_> why do you ask
<BluesKaj_> just run , sudo apt-get update;sudo apt-get upgrade
<izanagi> google optimalization of kde
<Programmer_> already upgraded lol
<izanagi> you can turn of a lot of setting
<izanagi> off*
<Programmer_> ?
<BluesKaj_> your packages should be updated periodically so the OS runs with newer speedier versions of your apps/packages
<izanagi> for example you can turn off some of desktop effects
<Programmer_> they are upgraded just about everyday
<BluesKaj_> and if you don't use kamil or file indexing
<BluesKaj_> err kmail
<lorddelta> izanagi: sudo apt-get install pnopaste-cli && less /usr/share/autostart/krunner.desktop | nopaste-it
<ovidiu-florin> hello world
<lorddelta> Or, just less your file and let me know if it looks like this: http://nopaste.linux-dev.org/?81075
<Programmer_> ?
<ovidiu-florin> BluesKaj_: are you working with gcc/g++ ?
<izanagi> it looks like the same
<izanagi> looks the same
<Programmer_> should i dist-upgrade from 12.04?
<izanagi> no
<BluesKaj_> ovidiu-florin, nope
<ovidiu-florin> oh....
<izanagi> dist upgrade  = 15% chance
<izanagi> or less
<Programmer_> oh?
<ovidiu-florin> oh = sigh
<BluesKaj_> dist upgrade will upgrade all the kde packages to the latest on your OS , it will not upgrade to 12.10
<lorddelta> izanagi: ls /usr/share/autostart | nopaste-it     ?
<BluesKaj_> Programmer_,^
<izanagi> program not installed
<lorddelta> izanagi, yeah you need to install nopaste-it for that to work
<lorddelta> sudo apt-get install pnopaste-cli
<BluesKaj_> do-release-upgrade will upgrade 12.04 to 12.10
<BluesKaj_> Programmer_,^
<BluesKaj_> use sudo
<Programmer_> o
<Programmer_> should i upgrade to 12.10?
<izanagi> http://nopaste.linux-dev.org/?81076
<Programmer_> <BluesKaj_> Programmer_,^
<Programmer_> last thing i saw
<Programmer_> should i upgrade to 12.10?
<izanagi> there was nothing more
<BluesKaj_> Programmer_, it's your choice ...12.10 is newer and faster
<izanagi> i think it is better to do clean install of 13.04
<Programmer_> if i did a clean install of anything, i'd completely wipe my hard drive
<BluesKaj_> Programmer_, , sudo do-release-upgrade  will upgrade your 12.04 to 12.10
<Programmer_> im considering installing debian and using what desktop kali-linux uses
<Programmer_> and just move all my shit over to there
 * BluesKaj_ shrugs ... don't look for confirmation from me :)
<AshishL> i need help in downloading kubuntu . i am downloading the installer. i am running it and when the iso torrent is downloaded,  a permission error is shown . please help..
<izanagi> you have to burn iso to CD
<BluesKaj_> AshishL, is the iso file finished downloading , because that's all you need to burn it to media and then use that to install kubuntu
<AshishL> BluesKaj_:yeah . i see a wubi file. i click it and i choose kubuntu desktop environment . then it downloads a torrent and then it stops after finishing download and shows error
<BluesKaj_> AshishL, that's wubi that's not a real kubuntu install , it runs within windows
<lordievader> AshishL: Why not try http: http://www.kubuntu.org/getkubuntu/download (this is for raring)
<avihay> AshishL: you can download the ISo independently, and place it in the same folder with wubi
<BluesKaj_> !wubi | AshishL
<ubottu> AshishL: Wubi allows you to install or uninstall Ubuntu 12.04 LTS from within Windows ( version 7 or earlier ) in a simple and safe way. Wubi is INCOMPATIBLE with UEFI, Windows 8 Certified computers, and Windows RAID arrays. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide for more information. File wubi bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug
<avihay> wubi will search for it first
<BluesKaj_> i think wubi should be deleted / banned :)
<BluesKaj_> causes more trouble than it's worth
<AshishL> BluesKaj_: youre so right :D i think there should ke a "K"ubi. ! ;)
<avihay> BluesKaj_: why? what's not real about wubi? except for real-time harddisk performance impact?
<lordievader> BluesKaj_: I thought there where plans to drop it for 13.10. Argument was that is was buggy and unmaintained. (Might be wrong).
<avihay> harddisk->read/write
<BluesKaj_> it's not a real linux install ,   it's an windows application designed to act like l;inux
<BluesKaj_> that's all I have to say
<avihay> BluesKaj_: no, it's a real linux, it doesn't run within windows, it's a linux partition on a file inside an NTFS partition, but the rest is real linux
<izanagi> lol, i would not try that
<BluesKaj_> avihay, don't bother
<izanagi> must be slow as hell
<avihay> somewhat slower, yes
<AshishL> BluesKaj_: i have an iso named kubuntu-13.04-desktop-amd64. what else should i download ?
<AshishL> BluesKaj_:to install kubuntu ??
<izanagi> something to burn the iso
<BluesKaj_> that's all you need for a real linux install AshishL ,
<izanagi> and make sure you rly have amd and 64bit processor
<BluesKaj_> yers of course media for the iso
<lordievader> izanagi: Intel 64bit is fine too.
<AshishL> BluesKaj_: but the iso has got wubi in itself . should i run that ?
<BluesKaj_> ask avihay AshishL , he's the wubi guy here , I'm not
<izanagi> .g a
<AshishL> avihay:the kubuntu iso 13.04 has got a wubi . should i run it ??
<avihay> AshishL: it doesn't matter if you extract wubi from within the ISO or download one, they just have to be in the same folder
<AshishL> avihay:but when i run wubi from within the iso , it starts downloading a new iso . :P
<avihay> <avihay> ...  they just have to be in the same folder
<avihay> wubi.exe and kubuntu.iso
<AshishL> abihay: they are  . hen what should i do ??
<AshishL> then .
<avihay> run the wubi.exe, it should find the ISO and not download. you won't get any special indication though
<AshishL> avihay: im running the wubi.exe . but despite the iso being in that folder, its going on downloading another iso.
<avihay> sec
<BluesKaj_> didn't wubi ask you tobrowse to the iso folder /
<avihay> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide#How_do_I_install_Wubi_on_a_machine_with_no_Internet_connection.3F
<AshishL> avihay:no
<avihay> BluesKaj_: no :-<
<avihay> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide#How_can_I_use_a_manually_downloaded_ISO.3F
<avihay> "DVD and Alternate ISO
<avihay> DVD and Alternate ISO/CDs are not supported. The ISO must be a 10.04/11.10/12.04/12.10 CD Desktop ISO."
<avihay> <avihay> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide#How_can_I_use_a_manually_downloaded_ISO.3F
<fluxbox> Hello
<lorddelta> izanagi: I'll have to look at it another time but you look fine to me. Maybe check the logs to see if autostart complains of a problem?
<AshishL> avihay: it isnt happening with wubi. i tried just now. what do you suggest download 32 bit 12.04 kubuntu ?
<fluxbox> can anyone help me ? I want to install samba and build up a vpn ?
<fluxbox> I am a N00b :(
<fluxbox> witch channel do I have to go ?
<avihay> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<avihay> fluxbox: https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/samba-fileserver.html I think, kinda out of date, but until samba4 hits, I don't think anything will change
<AshishL> avihay: i tried to install from wubi . its not working. saying some files are missing. what should i do ? download a 32 bit iso or a previous version of kubuntu . is there a method to do it withou wubi ?
<avihay> wubi usually fails for me on first install
<avihay> then I remove and reinstall and wit works fine ( I assume it found the ISO, right?)
<avihay> wit->that
<avihay> yes, there are ways to do it without wubi. but first, you should define 'it' better. what do you want to do?
<AshishL> avihay : im trying to reinstall . 20 secs left...
<AshishL> avihay : it found the iso "after " putting it in the USB.
<AshishL> avihay: it is showing some missing files error (wubi) . i would like to do it without wubi...
<avihay> ok, what is 'it', what are you trying to do?
<AshishL> avihay: im trying to install kubuntu from wubi using a live USB .
<AshishL> avihay:theres no boot screen either.
<avihay> wubi uses the windows boot screen
<avihay> I'm asking what is your end goal. you want a dual-boot system?
<avihay> is it critical for you not to repartition?
<AshishL> avihay: i want a dual boot and i do not want to repartition...
<AshishL> avihay: should i download a 32 bit version of 13.04. will it work ??
<avihay> ok. yes, it can be done. no, I havn't done it without wubi
<avihay> AshishL: you can try, it's easy
<avihay> I can refer you to some google results if you'd like, I've seen a few guids
<AshishL> avihay: you mean that i download the 32 bit version again ??
<avihay> I don't know. do you suspect the download got corrupted?
<AshishL> avihay:torrent download...
<AshishL> avihay:so no download problem.
<AshishL> avihay: the regular download version of kubuntu  requires wubi ??
<avihay> no
<AshishL> avihay:thanks...
<fluxbox> Hm OK please gimme a notice if someone wants to talk about cloud systems or so
<fluxbox> I guess
<fluxbox> :)
<BluesKaj_> fluxbox,this is kubuntu support not linux chit chat , try #kubuntu-offtopic
<fluxbox> Oh ok thank you for the advice :)
<fluxbox> Thank you alot :)
<AnThRaX> Hello everyone.
<AnThRaX> Linux noob having major issues installing Kubuntu on an ASRock z77 Extreme 4(think it's something in the UEFI) can't seem to figure out how to get to legacy BIOS/if possible, looking for a little help, have read many forum threads, guides/tutorials to no avail.
<ahoneybun> not too sure AnThRaX
<AnThRaX> :-(
<ahoneybun> AnThRaX: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2088049
<AnThRaX> I read somewhere about turning off ASMedia things, but when I do that it doesn't see any of my HD;s
<ahoneybun> AnThRaX: I can't be sure
<ahoneybun> anyway I must jump off now though
<AnThRaX> thank you
<keithzg> Whoa, there's no option to create a non-Microsoft account login when installing Windows 8.1? Although this could be changed in the actual release, I'm shocked I haven't read about this anywhere.
<shankstaBytes> anyone know how i can open a directory in kate?
<shankstaBytes> it is kind of confusing
<shankstaBytes> I just want to have my directory open so i can easily open files in my project
<keithzg> shankstaBytes: Kate just shows all the files it HAS open. So you could open ever file in the directory, if you want. But that's the only way to populate that side-panel with the entirety of a directory that I know of.
<AnThRaX> Anyone here that can help a noob with UEFI issues?
<AnThRaX> seems the only way i can get kubuntu to start up is to turn off ASMedia SATA3 and not have any sata3 devices hooked up so cant see SSD to install? kubuntu not using Sata3 or?
<avihay> shankstaBytes: there's a way
<avihay> keithzg: ^
<keithzg> avihay: Oh? Do tell!
 * keithzg uses Kate daily, and is always curious to learn more, even if generally too lazy to do so unprompted, heh
<avihay> in my kate I have labels on the left pannel called Documents, Symbol List, File system browser (the one you want) and projects
<avihay> the file system browser let's you roam your directory tree
<avihay> if you don't have it, then you need to enable it's plug-in
<avihay> go to settings->configure kate
<avihay> un the tree on the left side of the config go to the plug-in entry under application (there's another under editor component, I think), and enable all the goodies you want
<shankstaBytes> keithzg: hmm how hard is it to make a plugin for kate?
<keithzg> shankstaBytes: Probably not terribly hard, but avihay has just outlined how this is actually already existing as a plugin, so no need to :)
<avihay> shankstaBytes: kate now has a python plug-in interface, so writing a plugin for kate is as easy as py
<avihay> thon programming
 * avihay loves Kate
<keithzg> It's truly fantastic, eh? At my office my boss is constantly trumpeting how much he loves Notepad++; anytime he tries to win me over with a feature it has I show him how Kate can do the same and also some second thing Notepad++ *can't* do, and he sulks off defeated ;)
<genii> notepad-vangelist
<Avihay> oh, yhe? how do you do the macro thing N++ has in kate?
 * Avihay found out kate regex search and replace is priceless, but also, a tiny bit broken
#kubuntu 2013-06-27
<keithzg> Avihay: Ah, well, I guess I do it by not really caring ;) Macros have always seemed so blunt and awkward to me. The Regex/sed replace has worked for me so far.
<keithzg> Avihay: But, although you can't do the manually-recorded-macros thing, you can write Kate macros as scripts, right? I've never bothered to myself but I know it's possible.
<keithzg> http://docs.kde.org/stable/en/applications/kate/advanced-editing-tools-scripting.html
<Avihay> writing a script is not as easy as pressing record, doing a string of actions, pressing stop record, and ten pressing play 12 times
<Avihay> pressing play, and then selecting 12 times
<keithzg> In theory, yeah. And I guess there must be cases where that's needed.
<keithzg> But I've yet to personally run into any case where that was easier than just a quick sed or whatever actual underlying "command" needed to be carried out.
 * Avihay doesn't have a sed-fu
<keithzg> I must admit, my sed-fu is weak, heh
<keithzg> But so far it's been enough to trivially match anything my boss has thrown at me. Mostly, admittedly, because the examples are trivial!
<keithzg> Like, delete the first two characters of each line. Okay, so he'll click on the start of the document, hit Record, press delete two times then the down arrow, then stop recording, then click a few times to tell Notepad++ to re-do those actions until the end of the document.
<keithzg> I'll press F7 and type "%s/^..//" and hit enter, heh.
<lorddelta> kate might as well just open up its doors to js
<lorddelta> if you're writing python plugins
<lorddelta> Why stay five years in the past with a language that has serious concurrency issues....
<lorddelta> (and requires 4-8 different versions of itself to be installed on your system, good luck mixing and matching them)
<shankstaBytes> in kate how can I unindent text?
<shankstaBytes> i know indent is ctrl+i
<Pici> shift-ctrl-i perhaps?
<shankstaBytes> Pici: yep thats it thanks
<Pici> yay
<masuntung> selamat siang semuanya, aku indinesia tak bisa bhsa ingris
<AshishL> please help me . i am using wubi to install kubuntu 13.04 and error is shown .pleease  help me out
<Fly80> hello
<Fly80> i have a script using the command "autoRegex", that i can't find on my system
<Fly80> what package should I install?
<BluesKaj_> Hiyas all
<izanagi> haj
<Walex2> Fly80: 'apt-cache search ...' or 'apt-file search ...'
<Fly80> Walex2: it doesn't find nothing
<Fly80> i'm testing the script found here: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/5411282/cross-compiling-boost-for-windows-on-linux
<Fly80> the first response
<AshishL> BluesKaj_: the wubi's not installing properly please help.
<AshishL> avihay: i tried installi . please suggest somethingn but wubi's not workingg kubuntu
<izanagi> do not use wubi, try unetbootin and usb stick
<AshishL> izanagi:what is inebootin ?
<Avihay> I can only suggest you try older versions of kubuntu
<Avihay> if it doesn't work, it doesn't work?
<slatenails> unetbootin is a little thing that writes a live cd iso into an usb disk
<Avihay> it turns a live cd ISO into a live USB
<slatenails> yeah, then you can boot off that and don't need to waste discs
<BluesKaj_> ash install wubi first , then open it and import or browse to the kubuntu iso file , probly in your C:/username/downloads file
<BluesKaj_> AshishL,^
<BluesKaj_> ok , I'll leave this alone ...no point pullingh in different directions
<AshishL> statenails:sure unetbootin got support for kubuntu ?
<izanagi> yes
<izanagi> i used it to install my copy of ubuntu
<izanagi> kubunu*
<BluesKaj_> slatenails, not all usb / unebootin install attempta are succesful and easy to do
<slatenails> well, true
<izanagi> all of my install attempta was succesful with usb/unet. even windows
<BluesKaj_> izanagi, nice for you , but that doesn't help here
<izanagi> i know i know, sorry
<AshishL> izanagi: so what dhould i do ??
<izanagi> AshishL: do you want to install kubuntu next to the windows?
<AshishL> izanagi:yes.
<izanagi> how many partitions on hard drive do you have?
<AshishL> izanagi:2
<AshishL> izanagi: please help.
<izanagi> well, you can try installing kubuntu on your second partition, without uninstalling windows
<izanagi> after booting your computer you will have to choose system from list
<izanagi> is that good?
<AshishL> izanagi: i am not getting any boot screen . unetbootin is stoping at 5% , unable to copy casper files
<izanagi> do you have big enough usb stick?
<AshishL> izanagi: yeah , 2 GB
<izanagi> try to format it
<izanagi> in unetbootin you have to choose usb stick letter
<AshishL> izanagi: done all that. but no effect
<izanagi> maybe iso file is corrupted?
<izanagi> try download it directly from kubuntu site
<izanagi> or use other usb, or burn the iso into the cd if you can
<AshishL> izanagi : thanks for your mention of usenetboot in . now ive got ubuntu . but 2 doubts. how to partition the drives correctly without losing anything and im connected to the internet but still it can connect to host in web browser
<AshishL> how to partition the drives correctly without losing anything and im connected to the internet but still it can connect to host in web browser. please help
<izanagi_> AshishL: you said you have two partitions, yes?
<BluesKaj_> !gparted | AshishL
<ubottu> AshishL: gparted is a !GTK/!Gnome !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<AshishL> BluesKaj_ : but my internet is not connected even though my modems working fine :(
<izanagi_> AshishL: just select install next to windows, or in advanced tab mount "/" to second partition.
<BluesKaj_> AshishL, so how are you connected to irc ?
<AshishL> BluesKaj_ : im currently on windows..
<BluesKaj_> so how do you know kubuntu won't connect , AshishL
<AshishL> BluesKaj_: when i was running set up , a cross was shown beside : connected to internet
<BluesKaj_> so how do you connect , ethernet or wifi ?
<AshishL> BluesKaj_:ethernet
<BluesKaj_> did you try to launch a browser ?
<AshishL> BluesKaj_:yes . rekonq or konqueror and firefox.... all showing server not found.
<izanagi> you must configure your connection using info from your isp like dns server and others
<BluesKaj_> AshishL, do you have network manager showing in the system tray on the bottom right?
<AshishL> BluesKaj_:yes and that too shows eth0 connected...
<AshishL> izanagi: from where should i configure ? KPPP ?
<izanagi> AshishL: right click on the item from wired connection list, select configuration or something like that.
<BluesKaj_> AshishL, so you have access to the kubuntu kive media , can you run some commands ?
<BluesKaj_> err live media
<AshishL> BluesKaj_: did you mean  konsole ?
<BluesKaj_> yes
<shadeslayer> any ideas if there's a tool to stress test your GPU?
<BluesKaj_> shadeslayer, yeah , run chromium browser with 20 open tabs or even more if you have a fancy gpu
<BluesKaj_> :)
<shadeslayer> hah
<BluesKaj_> sha shut my pc right down ...bang , no notice , nothing ...like the power failed
<BluesKaj_> shadeslayer,^
<izanagi> there is a brutal force cracker for wpa2 handshakes that uses gpu.
<AshishL> izanagi : how to use gparted ???
<izanagi> AshishL: well, that is not easy to explain
<BluesKaj_> so AshishL, are you ready for some commands to wake the netmanager up ?
<izanagi> AshishL: you can try reading manual from help menu for starters
<BluesKaj_> ..ok nm .. I'm off
<AshishL> BluesKaj_: i have not installed my kubuntu , will it be ok to continue ?
<BluesKaj_> I don't know what you mean, AshishL , continue what ?
<AshishL> BluesKaj_: some commands to wake the netmanager :)
<BluesKaj> AshishL, Idon't know what youare doing , are you in windows , kubuntu ? do you have access to a terminal in kubun tu live media ?
<izanagi> any changes in live media will be lost i think
<AshishL> BluesKaj : i have access to terminal in kubuntu . (but right now , im on windows) :)
<BluesKaj> izanagi, we just need to make a connection for now , he was complaining about no internet
<BluesKaj> perhaps you could help him , i have to leave soon , izanagi
<izanagi> well, i can try, but why fix internet in live media, after instalation it will forget this setting anyway
<izanagi> AshishL: for starters you can try this command: sudo service network-manager restart
<AshishL> izanagi:only this much ?
<izanagi> AshishL: if this do not work i need result of: sudo lshw -C network
<izanagi> then under Ethernet interface you must find the name of your driver
<izanagi> if it is atl1c, you check if driver is loaded: lsmod | grep -i atl1c
<izanagi> if not load it with sudo modprobe atl1c
<izanagi> and then use sudo service network-manager restart
<James_m> I am not sure what is the best place to ask this question but perhaps somebody of you knows how to convert OpenOffice Impress document to plain text painlessly?
<george> Hello! I'm running Kubuntu 13.04 and KDE 4.10.4. I'm facing the following issue: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade makes update icons to show, and I can update by clicking them, but those updates no longer appear on konsole. Any ideas?
<AshishL> hah . my ubuntu isnt connecting to the internet .. i have a modem and when i go to network connections , the wired tab is not accessible only . please  help
<James_m> AshishL: do you have an USB cable?
<AshishL> James_m: no , its the one which is used in telephones :)
<James_m> AshishL: I do not remember how I configured my internet connection but it is sometimes like this: you have a wire icon at the right of the taskbar then you click the requested network and you must introduce necessary data
<James_m> WEP key, password, something like that
<James_m> Have you done that?
<AshishL> James_m: yes
<James_m> have you checked if your modem is compatible with Ubuntu?
<James_m> sorry, I must be away, I will try to help later
<delight> I have a fresh installation of kubuntu 13.04  which at start time "hangs" for a momment till the start-sounds appears ... i'm saying hangs in quotes as e.g. yakuake is perfectly responsible F12 typing and starting progs .. while I can't get Alt+F1 / Alt+F2 running till the kde startup sounds rings out ... after that everything is fine
<delight> does somebody else have similar experiences ? what is it that hangs / how can i find what it is ?
<delight> alt+f1 / alt+f2 -> kmenu / krunner
<gits1225> Is there a way to get the lastest version of kdevelop?
<gits1225> On kdevelop's install instructions, adding the backports ppa is the recommended way
<gits1225> But, I don't want the backports ppa ...
<stack_> Hi, can I upgrade cmake version 2.8.7 to 2.8.9or higher using git(terminal)?
<Ivan_Ukraine> hi all!
<FOAD> Hi Ivan_Ukraine.
<Ivan_Ukraine> Where can I find gparted with ability to create exfat partitions? for political reasons gparted in Kubuntu 13.04 amd64 can't create exfat partitions
<Ivan_Ukraine> I'm not quite shure everybody saw my message. Please, take no offence, it's not flood.
<Ivan_Ukraine> Where can I find gparted with ability to create exfat partitions? for political reasons gparted in Kubuntu 13.04 amd64 can't create exfat partitions
<Ivan_Ukraine> i was assured by most forums that gparted can't create exfa partitions under xUbuntu, but in Parted Magic distro gparted was able to create just almost anything
<Guest28151> very good question ivan
<izanagi> what question?
<Guest28151> try compiling  it from the parted magic source code
<Guest28151> Where can I find gparted with ability to create exfat partitions? for political reasons gparted in Kubuntu 13.04 amd64 can't create exfat partitions
<Guest28151> i was assured by most forums that gparted can't create exfa partitions under xUbuntu, but in Parted Magic distro gparted was able to create just almost anything
<BluesKaj> Guest25330, try exfat-utils in the repos
<BluesKaj> of course he left :(
<izanagi> :O
<BluesKaj> complains and complains but doesn't stick around for an answer
<izanagi> wants it right now
<izanagi> cant wait 3min
<izanagi> just added krunner to autostart, works now but it is transparent :O
<BluesKaj> instant gratification generation
<BluesKaj> alt+F2 doesn't work , izanagi ?
<izanagi> it works now, afteraddind krunner to autostart
<BluesKaj> wierd
<izanagi> but it is transparent
<izanagi> hard to read
<BluesKaj> odd that krunner isn't installed by default
<izanagi> well, it is installed, it just run auto
<izanagi> but it was working on live usb
<izanagi> maybe it is a bug?
<BluesKaj> izanagi, have you done a dist-upgrade lately , to bring your kde packages up to date ?
<izanagi> i have 13.04
<FOAD> That's not really an answer.
<izanagi> up to date
<izanagi> or kde is separeted from kubuntu?
<izanagi> im using kubuntu just few days
<izanagi> oh i get it, kde is separated, must do it manually
<stack_> Hi, I am using kubuntu 12.04 , I am getting " Could NOT find XCB (missing: XCB_LIBRARIES XCB_INCLUDE_DIR)" on cmake .. any suggestions???
<genii> Probably want libx11-xcb-dev
<stack_> @genii no.. :/
<noviEU> Hi guys, i have question. Is 13.04 stable? I have 12.04 and i dont know if will be good to update to 13.04 Thanks 4 answers
<gits1225> 12.04 is stable than 13.04
<genii> This is also my experience.
<gits1225> 13.04 is stable enough
<gits1225> As for me, I go from LTS to LTS
<noviEU> gits1225: What mean stable enough?
<noviEU> Can i normally work on it?
<noviEU> (server admin. etc)
<gits1225> Like, you should expect breakage etc
<stack_> its UI is nice but 12.04 is better
<stack_> my own experiance
<noviEU> Kubuntu was always bad in KDE, but version 12.04 is great.
<noviEU> Ok, i will check it out! :-) I hope it will be good.
<gits1225> noviEU: you best bet would be to "upgrade" to 14.04 LTS when it comes out
<gits1225> from 12.04 LTS
<stack_> @noviEU did you build kde-workspace in 12.04?
<noviEU> stack_: yep
<stack_> did you get error like xcb package not found?
<noviEU> I don't know, it's so long time.
<stack_> :/ struck at this error
<noviEU> stack_: try to get xcb 2.4-4.3 maybe it can help
<stack_> @noviEU I am getting "  Could NOT find XCB (missing: XCB_LIBRARIES XCB_INCLUDE_DIR)"
<noviEU> stack_: building on windows?
<stack_> no
<noviEU> stack_: http://cache.gmane.org//gmane/comp/kde/devel/kwin/39057-001.bin
<noviEU> This is solve of your problem
<yofel> stack_: which kde-workspace version?
<noviEU> stack_: http://permalink.gmane.org/gmane.comp.kde.devel.kwin/39057 link to forum where i find it.
<stack_> @noviEU do I have to use source 39057-001.bin with it?
<yofel> stack_: here's the build dependency list for workspace 4.10.90: http://paste.kde.org/784358
<stack_> @yofel will sudo apt-get build-dep kde-workspace work for these dependencies?
<yofel> only if you have the deb-src line for the kubuntu beta ppa
<yofel> wait no
<yofel> that doesn't have packages for 12.04 yet
<stack_> oh
<stack_> so ..what do you suggest
<yofel> you'll have to install things by hand :/
<stack_> and what about xcb error?
<yofel> just copy and paste the xcb packages from there. As long as you did apt-get build-dep kde-workspace already most of the rest should already be there
<yofel> the trick with xcb is that xcb is only found once all its components are found. That's why there's so many xcb packages in that list
<stack_> cool it works ..now xcb is installed ;)
<SeH_> slt,comment on peut changer le logiciel par defaut d un fichier
<SeH_> par exemple fichier mp3 ovrir par defaut avec audacity
<SeH_> je voule d ouvrir avec VLC,, etc
<stack___>  hi , kde-platform 4.8.5 , I am getting plasmacore.iconitem is not a type on plasmoidviewer (kubuntu12.04) .Sugesstions?
<stack___> Basically I want to update kde-platform 4.8.5 to 4.10 ,how to do that?
<mogoodrich> #hum-team
<stack___> any suggesstions?
<gits1225>  <stack___> You add backports ppa and then update
<gits1225> but get ready for breakage
<juacom99> Hi, my pc is a little slo9w o9n the boot proces so i went to the dmesg and find out i got a  fews lines like this "IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth0: link is not ready
<juacom99> " i don't haveIPv6 configured as far as i know, and i want to get rid of this problem . any ideas on who to desable it?
#kubuntu 2013-06-28
<Whiskey`Wonka> what package gives me the restricted driver menu entry?
<ahoneybun> Whiskey`Wonka: to install non-free drivers?>
<ahoneybun> Whiskey`Wonka: search jockey
<Whiskey`Wonka> ahoneybun: yea, had to boot another kubuntu, 'addition drivers' and google just spit the answer once i used the right term
<Whiskey`Wonka> now the issue is the enable button is grey
<ahoneybun> in jockey?>
<Whiskey`Wonka> if thats what its called
<ahoneybun> well additional  Drivers
<Whiskey`Wonka> yes that
<ahoneybun> but its package is called jockey and will give the same results
<ahoneybun> the activate button?
<Whiskey`Wonka> it doesnt say 'activate' it says 'enable'
<ahoneybun> what version of kubuntu are you on?
<Whiskey`Wonka> 13.04
<ahoneybun> same odd
<ahoneybun> it is a window that says "Additional Drivers"?
<Whiskey`Wonka> yes sir
<ahoneybun> maybe there is no non-free drivers then
<Whiskey`Wonka> there are its a ati chipset
<ahoneybun> run lspci in a konsole window and paste it on paste.kde.org
<Whiskey`Wonka> its a ati rs880m
<Whiskey`Wonka> mobility radeon hd 4225/4250
<ahoneybun> Whiskey`Wonka: still looking
<ahoneybun> http://askubuntu.com/questions/142627/flgrx-amd-catalyst-driver-issues-in-ubuntu-12-04
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<soee> is it possible that using VM and testing there systems has any influence on normal system ?
<soee> negative influence
<cortexA9> hello
<cortexA9> u know that installer crashed on the daily ?
<cortexA9> i tried
<cortexA9> and crash
<tsimpson> cortexA9: you should report that in #kubuntu-devel
<cortexA9> ok tsimpson
<cortexA9> thanks
<Whydoyousmile> ?
<emuensterberg> info
<anisha23> leave
<haji_mohidin> i want to ask....what the different betwen ubuntu 12.10 & 13.04
<haji_mohidin> please help me
<mparillo> haji_mohidin: Since neither is a LTS (12.04 was), I think the newer one (13.04) would be 'better' for 99% of use cases.
<soee> how can i remove outdated entries from krunner ?
<psingh> Where can I donwload the Oxygen icons shown at http://www.oxygen-icons.org/?cat=3 ?
<bradlee> I want to get addresses off of my kyocera presto using bluetooth...
<bradlee> I opened up bluetooth devices and turned on my phones bluetooth
<bradlee> I clicked search and the phone is not found yet.
<bradlee> bluetooth finds my lg motion but not my kyocera presto
<bradlee> After searching I get a message "host is down" whatever that means
<izanagi> do dist-update
<bradlee> Maybe I can try bluewho
<bradlee> bluewho found the phone
<Aethysius> Hey guys, I got some problems, but a bitch ain't one.
<Aethysius> MuseScore, Rosegarden and Hydrogen all do not open.
<Aethysius> And I have no idea why.
<Aethysius> also, banshee keeps hanging
<BluesKaj> Aethysius, ask in #ubuntu , bqanshee is a gtl app
<BluesKaj> err gtk
 * BluesKaj put his glasses on
<Aethysius> Alright.
<smithw> Hello. I'm having some trouble with the cedilla on KDE. I'm using the en_US.UTF-8 locale and the "International with Dead Keys" keyboard layout. GTK applications and pure Qt applications correctly interprets the '+c key combination as cedilla (ç), but KDE ones will output an accented C (ć). Googling the issue pointed me to modify the /usr/share/X11/locale/en_US.UTF-8/Compose file and subsitute every ocurrence of ć by ç, which I already did, but it doe
<smithw> sn't fix the issue. Anyone has any other ideas? Thanks.
<Aethysius> They're not helping me.
<izanagi> used google?
<genii> Aethysius: ubuntu-bug banshee ..if you want to file a bug
<genii> smithw: Did you do a restart since then?
<Aethysius> Well, it's more than just Banshee.
<smithw> genii, yes, a few times. I kind of found the problem, but no the solution; kde applications are using the ibus input method, which seems to ignore the Compose file. I'm now trying to figure out a way to make KDE apps use XIM for input method as default.
<genii> smithw: Looks like quite a bit on the subject here: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1404209.html but I'm not sure about the "unset XMODIFIERS thing " in the second posting
<smithw> genii, thanks a lot! I'll try it out and see if it works
<Aethysius> Rosegarden, MuseScore and Hydrogen are all provided by Kubuntu.......but why won't they work?
<Aethysius> Ha!
<Aethysius> I simply uninstalled and reinstallled them!
<BluesKaj> and they work ?
<izanagi> The best solution since creation of computers.
<BluesKaj> Aethysius, updating/upgrading also helps
<Aethysius> Yeah.
<Aethysius> Okay, Banshee's still retarded.
<BluesKaj> try something else , like amarok , or clementine or even VLC
<Aethysius> I like the way Banshee puts everything together.
<Aethysius> The presentation is awesome, but it does not work.
<mapyth> Are you an avid FOSS writer? Interested in presenting your thought, views and opinions on FOSS ? Then here's an opportunity to do so!
<mapyth> LINIT - The Annual FOSS Magazine of our college, is published annually to attract more and more people into the FOSS phenomena, removing myths, garnering support for Linux, proving its viability and vast potential!
<mapyth> If interested in giving a presentation/speech/workshop we would be greatful indeed.
<mapyth> If you wish to give us writings in general which can do general good in creating the FOSS movement more strong, your articles are always welcome.
<mapyth> Send in your articles to linit2k13@gmail.com with "Articles for Lini2k13" in the subject.
<FloodBotK1> mapyth: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mapyth> http://www.facebook.com/Linit2k13 please visit! if you are an avid FOSS writer, and word spreader!
<czesiuluniu> hello
<czesiuluniu> i try to install kubuntu on toshiba satelite l750d from usb stick i preaper bootable usb from unetbootin i download kubuntu 12.04 iso 32-bit and when i put in computer i boof from usb (f12) i have first screen of boot menu and when i puch key the scren is freaze i cand do enything do you can help me?
<czesiuluniu> hello
<czesiuluniu> i try to install kubuntu on toshiba l750d
<stack_> How can I upgrade kde-runtime 4.8.5 to kde-runtime 4.10 (kubuntu12.04 I am using)
<Guest9627> !list
<ubottu> Guest9627: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<wissam> Hi , How to substitute comma ( , ) with space using sed command?
#kubuntu 2013-06-29
<daniel3> On this page: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu-active/raring/daily-preinstalled/current/ You guys have preinstalled images for the Nexus 7 and kubuntu active, but it is impossible to install the images because fastboot userdata has a maximum of 700MB.... I am so confused..
<PasNox> Hi
<PasNox> I have upgraded my mother laptop to kubuntu raring 64bits. and now proprietary drivers are in conflict with nouveau
<PasNox> i tried tweaking the xorg.conf and so but no luck
<PasNox> i tried tweaking the xorg.conf and so but no luck?
<PasNox> oups
<PasNox> any hint please?*
<PasNox> My mother don't care about nouveau and only want working desktop, how i could deactivate nouveau entirely please?
<PasNox> laptop*
<lordievader> Good morning.
<PasNox> how i can disable correctly nouveau in kubuntu raring please ? looks like the nvidia-graphics-drivers does not disable nouveau and cause bugs in plasma workspace
<pasnox> Hm i migrated to kubuntu raring
<pasnox> and now i can't uninstall old linux kernels ( linux-image-3.0.0-* )
<pasnox> it fails for descriptor error, unmounted partition, etc :/
<pasnox> any hint please ?
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<carsten_> hi, anyone out there who could help me a bit with a skype/video issue on 13.04?
<kaddi> heya, anybody familiar with konversation scripting around here?
<kaddi> i heard that you can now enhance context menus and add entries there with the new konversation version, but I can't seem to find any examples online.. do you guys have any?
<apachelogger> kaddi: #konversation may be able to help
<kaddi> ok, I will drop by there then :)
<kaddi> nobody there :p But I have time
<mark_> hi there
<mark_> hi
<SonikkuAmerica> Hey! Is Kubuntu Active a supported Ubuntu flavor?
<smartboyhw> SonikkuAmerica, it is.
<SonikkuAmerica> Ooh! I guess I need to update the wiki on flavors then... after all, Plasma Active != Plasma, at least strictly.
<smartboyhw> SonikkuAmerica, well it isn't an official FLAVOUR.
<smartboyhw> It is just a supported IMAGE.
<smartboyhw> Under Kubuntu, that is.
<SonikkuAmerica> lol... IMAGE != FLAVO(U)R
<smartboyhw> SonikkuAmerica, of course.
<smartboyhw> Kubuntu is a flavour.
<smartboyhw> Kubuntu Active i386, Kubuntu Active armhf, Kubuntu Desktop i386, Kubuntu Desktop powerpc, Kubuntu Desktop amd64 are images.
<testing12345> hi, is there a way to boost audio output in kubuntu?
<testing12345> volume..
<ahoneybun> testing12345: have you tried kmix
<ahoneybun> ?
<testing12345> ahoneybun: does it go beyond 100 in kmix???
<ahoneybun> I don't think so
<testing12345> okay
<testing12345> there was a post on a blog on  a plasmoid called veromix
<testing12345> i am trying that
<ahoneybun> oh
<testing12345> okay
<testing12345> veromix works
<testing12345> :)
<testing12345> gotta go
<testing12345> later
<ahoneybun> cool
<rosco_y> does anyone know of a utility for ubuntu which I could use to pick colors from my displays (i.e., a webpage in a browser)
<Snowhog> rosco_y: Widget Color Picker
<stack__> how can I upgrade kde-runtime ?I am using kubuntu 12.04
<yofel> stack__: upgrade to which version?
<stack__> to the latest one so that import org.kde.locale shall work
<stack__> @yofel I think 4.10
<yofel> stack__: http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-sc-4.10.4
<stack__> @yofel which one should I choose I am using kubuntu 12.04
<yofel> stack__: open konsole and run 'sudo apt-add-repository ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports'
<yofel> then search for updates and install them
<stack__> search for update as in use sudo apt-get update?
<yofel> yep
<stack__> @yofel http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=UkPRbn1P sudo apt-get update will update to kde-runtime 4.10?
<yofel> stack__: you'll additinally need to run 'sudo apt-get dist-upgrade' after that
<yofel> be warned: that will remove a few packages, just kubuntu-desktop should not be one of that
<stack__> ok sudo apt-get update then sudo apt-get  dist-upgrade
<stack__> so it may remove packages :/ how to ensure kubuntu-desktop is not one of that?
<yofel> it will tell you what it does and asks you whether that's fine
<yofel> before doing anything
<stack__> @yofel I am getting this http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=qhdBYQ43
<yofel> stack__: that looks generally fine (except that you have another package manager running)
<yofel> I wonder why it wants to remove libakonadi-dev though
<stack__> i tried $ sudo rm /var/lib/dpkg/lock $ sudo dpkg --configure -a to remove lock but did not help ..
<yofel> stack__: I would go ahead with that and reinstall libakonadi-dev if you need it later
<yofel> stack__: different lock file
<stack__> @yofel yeah ;p so I should do it?
<yofel> well, nothing should break from my experience
<stack__> cool between @yofel you are great ;p thanks
<yofel> sure :)
<stack__> @yofel are you doing gsoc ?
<yofel> nope
<stack__> ok
<stack__> @yofel I got this Errors were encountered while processing:  /var/cache/apt/archives/nepomuk-core-dev_4%3a4.10.4-0ubuntu0.1~ubuntu12.04~ppa1_i386.deb E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<yofel> stack__: can you please pastebin what happend before that?
<stack__> @yofel http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=1QRKV3Qh
<yofel> stack__: thanks! please run dist-upgrade again which will work this time. If it complains, run 'sudo apt-get install -f'
<yofel> I'll make sure that's fixed
<stack__> after sudo apt-get install -f then i again have to use dist-upgrade ?
<yofel> yes
<stack__> @yofel http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=MSDbgXkN what should be done here?
<stack__> hmmn?
<yofel> if you don't remember editing it press 'I', otherwise just enter
<simon__> Hi, does this setup works theoretically? Having win 7 (encrypted by truecrypt) installed on HDD X and Ubuntu installend on HDD Y without any kind of bootloader. And switch between the booting devices by selecting them in bios? Or could I get troubles with that? Thanks guys!
<Izanagi> Just try if that works. Anyway, if you choose in bios hdd x, hdd x still need a bootloader to load system from it.
<stack__> @yofel Thank you :) But now plasmoidviewer is not installed
<Izanagi> simon__: so theoretically you need two bootloaders on each hdd. Never did it though
<stack__> @simon__ may be try virtual box if you are confused with it
<yofel> stack__: please install the 'plasmate' package, it was moved there
<simon__> of course i need two ones for each hdd one, but i dont want to interfere in some way with the truecrypt bootloader by installing kubuntu with attached truecrypt HDD
<stack__> plasmoidviewer is giving blank screen even on working plasmoids now @yofel
<yofel> o.O
<yofel> any errors when you run it from konsole?
<stack__> yeah on installing to desktop ,obkect could not be created!
<stack__> ^object
<yofel> weird, sadly I know nohing about plasmoidviewer or how to debug it :/
<yofel> *nothing
<stack__> @yofel I have just build plasmoidviewer from plasmate is that might be the problem??
<yofel> I have no idea
<SonikkuAmerica> Because I'm looking at Kubuntu Active in a VM, I need a mouse pointer. The Plasma Active website tells me how to enable the pointer using the openSUSE and Balsam versions of PA, but not Kubuntu. How is that done?
#kubuntu 2013-06-30
<daniel1> Hi could someone tell my how I can search for 2 filetypes with the ls command ? Regex patterns dont seem to work
<theWolf> anyone want to point me in the right direction? I have a 9600 8bit No Parity Printer that I would like Kubuntu to find and use as a cups printer.. Many thanks in advance
<theWolf> Connect via Serial port
<stack_>  Hi I recently upgraded from kde platform 4.8.5 to 4.10 but now plasmoidviewer is not showing even the working plasmoid on checking its version $ plasmoidviewer -v Qt: 4.8.2 KDE Development Platform: 4.10.90 Plasma Widget Viewer: 1.0
<sanudaeiki> Hello,
<sanudaeiki> is it adviseable to use a 32Bit version of kubuntu on a 2GB system or may I use also the 64Bit version?
<spectre> what's this channel here for
<spectre> *do not troll* signing off
<marbangens> good morning all
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<EDocToor> I was under the understanding that X was one graphical GUI and Kubuntu used a Different GUI or Graphical Program.. So to be Clear I should have asked, "Can X and KDE Kubuntu work at the same time, or do they conflict?" as I have a TOUCHSCREEN that requires X and I would like to know If It will work with KDE, if so, I can do the research"
<Guest852> ?
<DrGuschtel> hi, can someone point me to the documentation on how to install kubuntu 13.04 desktop on a software-raid?
<Quintasan> DrGuschtel: I am afraid there is no direct way to do so in installer unfortunatelu (it's one of the things I'd like to have fixed)
<Quintasan> DrGuschtel: I can imagine you'd have to set up the array manually and only then run the installer and install on the raid partition
<Quintasan> I did not try that on a production machine but on a VM
<Quintasan> and it did work
<vicomte94> bonjour a tous
<vicomte94> j'ai une petit galere de son
<vicomte94> qui graisille
<vicomte94> bizare
<DrGuschtel> Quintasan: i'm trying with the lubuntu alternate cd now. if that works i'll install kubuntu-desktop
<Guest84148> Hi, can anybody explain me why the MouseArea onClicked () is not working :/ http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=MEdXmKu8
<system32_> hello
<guts> irc.icq.com
<kristjan> can anybody tell me why my skype crashes soon as i start video call
<kristjan> i just instaled kubuntu 13.04 on my new laptop
<kristjan> did not have problems with old one
<BluesKaj> kristjan, have you configured your graphics driver in kmenu>apps|> system>additional drivers ?
<kristjan> BluesKaj yes i did but when i run this program it says no propietary drivers are in use on this system
<BluesKaj> I'm not much help then , kristjan unless you havce nvidia graphics . I am familiar with them.
<kristjan> how can i look it up?
<OerHeks> open konsole:  lspci | grep -i VGA
<kristjan> VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 3rd Gen Core processor Graphics Controller (rev 09)
<BluesKaj> kristjan, try , dkms status, for the name of the installed driver
<kristjan> aam ?
<kristjan> how
<BluesKaj> oin the terminal
<BluesKaj> in
<BluesKaj> pastebin the output if needed
<kristjan> currently not installed
<kristjan> installing now
<kristjan> installed
<BluesKaj> installed ?
<kristjan> yep
<kristjan> but nothing hapends when i type dkms status
<kristjan> after installation
<BluesKaj> installing what?
<kristjan> when i typed dkms status it says dkms currentli not installed, then i installed it
<kristjan> what should i doo now
<lordievader> Good evening.
#kubuntu 2014-06-23
<AleksejsM> Hi
<AleksejsM> My kubuntu is completely broken after release-upgrade. Can anyone help me?
<valorie> what do you mean by broken, AleksejsM
<AleksejsM> First of all, wireless stopped working
<AleksejsM> I googled for solution, found some thread on askubuntu
<valorie> let's start at the beginning
<valorie> what were you upgrading from, and to what, and how did you do it?
<valorie> what error messages are you getting?
<valorie> etc.
<AleksejsM> 12.10 to 13.10
<AleksejsM> After upgrade, wireless stopped working
<valorie> 13.04, I assume
<AleksejsM> Yes
<valorie> or LTS > LTS?
<valorie> which is 12.04 > 12.04
<valorie> I mean 13.04
<valorie> hmmm, seems like my wireless stopped for a bit too
<valorie> but updates fixed it almost instantly, and that was a beta
<AleksejsM> I had 12.10 for a long time and decided to upgrade
<valorie> so did you do `do-release-upgrade` in the cli?
<AleksejsM> No, I did it from gui
<valorie> from Muon?
<AleksejsM> Yes
<valorie> ok
<valorie> was your system fully up-to-date before doing the upgrade?
<AleksejsM> All packages were up to date
<valorie> cool
<AleksejsM> After upgrade wireless stopped working
<valorie> just to ensure that everything is copacetic, I would do, in the konsole `sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade`
<AleksejsM> So I googled for solution
<valorie> all in one line
<valorie> just as i typed it -- you can copy/paste into konsole using control shift V
<AleksejsM> I can't as my system does not work
<AleksejsM> Let me finish
<valorie> no way to use a wire?
<valorie> ok
<AleksejsM> So I googled and found some solution on askubuntu
<valorie> right, as you said
<valorie> can you paste in the link, so i can see what you did?
<AleksejsM> They offered to download and make install drivers for that
<AleksejsM> A sec, I'll try to find that link
<AleksejsM> http://askubuntu.com/questions/419867/qualcomm-atheros-ar9485-wireless-network-adapter-not-working-on-ubuntu-13-10
<AleksejsM> I did as recomended in 1st answer
<valorie> for starters, this is about 13.10, which you do not have
<AleksejsM> And now desktop does not star
<AleksejsM> t*
<valorie> also this is about a particular atheros adapter
<valorie> do you have that one?
<valorie> doesn't START?
<AleksejsM> I have that adapter
<AleksejsM> At boot, it asks for password then tries to load everything and hangs
<valorie> I'm sorry, this is beyond what I can help with
<valorie> if no one pops up soon, i would: burn an ISO to a thumbdrive, and try it out as a live session
<valorie> if it works, then you can do a clean install
<valorie> or, if you do not want to do that, write to the kubuntu-users list and ask there
<AleksejsM> Not sure it's an option as all I have now is my phone
<valorie> ooooo
<valorie> please write the list then
<valorie> explain everything very clearly, as you did above
<valorie> including that link, please
<valorie> where do you live?
<valorie> perhaps I could burn an ISO and send it to you
<valorie> or find someone close to you to do so
<AleksejsM> Just got a general protection fault :-(
<valorie> you'll probably have to do everything in terminal until this is fixed
<AleksejsM> Yes
<valorie> control + alt + f2-5 or so
<AleksejsM> But now I can't even access to the terminal
<valorie> but I must go find some dinner
<valorie> yikes!
<valorie> kubuntu-users mailing list
<valorie> kubuntu-users@lists.ubuntu.com
<valorie> Modify settings or unsubscribe at: https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/kubuntu-users
<AleksejsM> I guess the problem is with broken network-manager
<valorie> sure, but that shouldn't crash your system
<AleksejsM> Btw, ctrl+alt+F# doesn't work
<AleksejsM> Not sure why
<AleksejsM> I guess i need a clean install
<GermanMeat> Anyone else using Kubuntu 14.04 with touchscreen netbook?
<GermanMeat> trying to get multi-touch on screen to work.
<GermanMeat> Dimming doesn't work either
<GermanMeat> intel graphics
<OxDeadC0de> I'm running an old p4 with an ati radeon 7500 rage theater card (with a phillips tv decoder on the card). I'm trying to get the tuner to work, anyone awake willing to try assisting?
<ikonia> whats the actual problem with it ?
<OxDeadC0de> There is no /dev/v4l/video0 , nor /dev/dvb . the card is working on regular output via dvi with a vga adapter, but the tv-input tuner isn't being recognized
<OxDeadC0de> read something about the kernel switching from ?USM? to ?KSM? for the v4l support and the radeon driver simply dropping all tv tuner stuff because a) nobody had time, or b) nobody knew how to convert what was written
<ikonia> looks like it's dead in the 3.0 kernel
<ikonia> from all the notes/documentation I see
<OxDeadC0de> >_<
<OxDeadC0de> I'm going to see if Catalyst helps, otherwise.. I guess I'll look into finding an old distrobution with the right drivers && xawtv
<OxDeadC0de> the only job of this computer will be to display the analog tv signal from the video card, back out the video card and to play the audio out of the sound card.
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<OxDeadC0de> morning BluesKaj. another thought, xkill should have a shortcut, like menu-k, and a massive advertising campaign to promote it........
<ivanbajr> bom dia
<ivanbajr> estou com um pequeno problema
<ivanbajr> tem som em meu pc
<ivanbajr> ver um filme sem problema
<ivanbajr> cd sem problema
<ivanbajr> mas ao abrir o youtube
<ivanbajr> não tem som
<ivanbajr> tanto no firefox
<ivanbajr> como no google chrome
<Unit193> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<BluesKaj> !akonadi
<BluesKaj> !info akonadi
<ubottu> Package akonadi does not exist in trusty
<mr-rich> Kubuntu 14.04, iPhone & Aramok ... Any help?
<BluesKaj> !info akonadi-server
<ubottu> akonadi-server (source: akonadi): Akonadi PIM storage service. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.12.1-0ubuntu1.1 (trusty), package size 615 kB, installed size 2393 kB
<shadeslayer> mr-rich: try #amarok
<shadeslayer> or posting on the kde forums
<mr-rich> shadeslayer: iPhone won't mount correctly in Kubuntu ... mounts as camera only. Mounts in Ubuntu fine ...
<mr-rich> shadeslayer: both run 14.04
<shadeslayer> If I had an answer to your question, I'd have replied here instead of sending you to alternative support channels :P
<cfaulk40> good evening.  I wonder if someone would be kind enough to help me with my new 14.04 install please?  I'm having difficulty making it look like KDE.  The panel is weird, I can't find any of the widgets and such like, and it's really looking quite strange.  Are there any configuration guides out there at all please?
<cfaulk40> I think it's using Gnome's interface, which is why it looks "wrong" to me...
<BluesKaj> cfaulk40, which site did you DL the iso file from?
<cfaulk40> ubuntu.org
<cfaulk40> pulled it through the download button on the website
<BluesKaj> http://www.kubuntu.org/getkubuntu/download
<BluesKaj> that's the kubuntu site
<cfaulk40> so you mean I've installed the wrong one?  Well god on a growbag.  When I load this it says it's kubuntu, during the install I selected Kubuntu Desktop...
<aljosa> i'm getting "unbootable disk error...", tried booting w/ installation usb image, chroot-ing and running update-grub2 but it didn't work. any suggestions?
<cfaulk40> oh well, back to the drawing board.  I'll wipe this install out and go get the right iso.
<aljosa> existing system which worked before on mb air
<bennypr0fane> hello, I'm in a bad pickle, I worked on a presentation in LibreOffice Impress for hours, then closed it and clicked "close without saving". Now it's gone, I can't find it anywhere! I'm afraid I forgot to name the file and specify a location first, so it wasn't saved anywhere. How can I recover this? I'm on Kubuntu 14.04
<bennypr0fane> ayn ideas?
<cfaulk40> see ya later
<BluesKaj> aljosa, mb air?
<aljosa> yes, the only recent change was that i've upgraded osx to mavericks version
<aljosa> dual boot kubuntu/osx worked ok before that
<BluesKaj> what's mb air?
<aljosa> macbook air
<BluesKaj> oh
<BluesKaj> aljosa, suggest you try boot-repair
<aljosa> BluesKaj: where can i find boot-repair? it's not available as command in shell/terminal
<BluesKaj> it's a live cd/media
<BluesKaj> aljosa, http://sourceforge.net/p/boot-repair-cd/home/Home/
<bennypr0fane> What is the location of temporary files?
<BluesKaj> bennypr0fane, /tmp
<genii> Also /var/tmp/kdecache-<your-username>
<bennypr0fane> BluesKaj: for all the applications?
<bennypr0fane> LO must have saved that draft somewhere, right?
<BluesKaj> bennypr0fane, also check genii post above ^
<bennypr0fane> BluesKaj: sorry, just noticed it.
<bennypr0fane> nothing useful there
<bennypr0fane> are there hidden files as well?
<genii> There are a number of dot-files in a home directory. But they contain usually settings for different apps or settings, not things like a cache of a document you were working on or anything like that
<bennypr0fane> genii found a list of paths that LO uses. nothing in there. backup  files are actually below /home/user/.config etc. crap.
<bennypr0fane> *if* I has activated the option for making backup files
<bennypr0fane> but i dint
<Dat> Hello can someone tell me if they have usb 3.0 working in the 14.10 version?
<gebjgd> Dat: my usb 3.0 work in 14.04
<gebjgd> Dat: my usb 3.0 works already in 14.04
<Dat> Yes in my 14.04 is works too but since I upgraded to 14.10
<Dat> it no longer works
<Dat> and I couldn't find away to downgrade without reformating
<wuschLOR> 14.10 ?
<Dat> yes
<Dat> I believe its a dev version
<gebjgd> Dat: 14.10 is sid
<Dat> what is sid?
<gebjgd> Dat: still in development
<gebjgd> Dat: just like debian sid
<Dat> right
<gebjgd> Dat: then you should know that
<Dat> I have no method's of downgrading except format and start over
<BluesKaj> 14.10 kubuntu is devel version
<gebjgd> Dat: *ubuntu is really easy to reinstall, what is the problem?
<Dat> gebjgd: I'll have to format and start over
<gebjgd> Dat: not really
<BluesKaj> Dat, I'm running 14.10 and it's more stable than 14.04 is on another partition on the same pc
<gebjgd> Dat: backup your /etc
<Dat> BluesKaj: yeah my 14.10 works well but I use my 3.0 drive all the time and seems to not work in 14.10
<Dat> ;/
<BluesKaj> usb?
<Dat> yes usb
<gebjgd> Dat: get your apt list --installed then reinstall
<gebjgd> Dat: what is the problem?
<BluesKaj> Dat, have you updated and upgraded since the install?
<Dat> Yes
<BluesKaj> ok, also dist-upgrade
<Dat> BluesKaj: and since im on 14.10 already what is the dist-upgrade going to do for me?
<Dat> dist-upgrade has nothing to upgrade
<gebjgd> Dat: if you expect always new package, then you should use archlinux
<BluesKaj> dist-upgrade will upgrade existing packages and kde
<BluesKaj> it doesn't upgrade to a new OS anymore , that's what do-release-upgrade does now
<Dat> gebjgd: backing up my apt-get installed list and my /etc I dont think re-installing ubuntu on top of an installed version would be wise
<Dat> and most likely will crash my dualboot
<BluesKaj> gebjgd, this is kubuntu, if you have any suggestions use them in the context of thi support chat pls
<Dat> BluesKaj: ahh cool I thought dist-upgrade did that still
<BluesKaj> no
<gebjgd> BluesKaj: dont get me wrong. i am using kubuntu
<BluesKaj> ok , lets stick with the subject at hand
<gebjgd> Dat: so just reinstall kubuntu and apt-get install your apt list --installed
<BluesKaj> no just dist-upgrade
<Dat> hrmm perhaps there are different methods to get what I need
<lordievader> Dat: Does udev see your usb drive?
<Dat> lordievader: when I do I udevadm monitor and unplug and replug my usb drive nothing shows up
<Dat> lordievader: I know the drive works because when I plug it in to my usb 2.0 the drive works
<lordievader> So your kernel doesn't see it.
<Dat> hrmm
<Dat> so I need to reconfigure my kernel?
<Dat> 3.15.0-6-generic
<lordievader> Not really sure if there is a usb 3 driver, or if the kernel team enabled it for that matter.
<Dat> is what I have
<Dat> or maybe downgrade to a kernel that ccould see it
<lordievader> Dat: What is the output of "zcat /proc/config.gz|grep USB_XHCI"
<Dat> gzip: /proc/config.gz: No such file or directory
<BluesKaj> Dat, does plain ol' lsusb show the hub
<Dat> Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
<BluesKaj> I have the kernel and the 3.0 usb hub/port shows up here
<lordievader> Dat: Pff, "cat /boot/config-$(uname -r)|grep CONFIG_USB_XHCI" ;)
<BluesKaj> same kernel that is
<lordievader> On my Saucy install it is enabled too, so it probably aint the driver availability.
<Dat> CONFIG_USB_XHCI_HCD=y
<Dat> CONFIG_USB_XHCI_PLATFORM=m
<lordievader> That's what I mean, the driver is compiled into the kernel ;)
<Dat> lordievader: so the driver is compiled but not loaded?
<lordievader> Erm, I think that only applies to drivers compiles as modules.
<Dat> well thanks everyone for the input
<Dat> this is going to be a long re-install process yikes
<bprompt> Dat:    long?
<Dat> yup I am going to have to backup everything and re-install and re-configure and install all my apps
<Dat> seems like a long process to me
<bprompt> hmmm
<bprompt> back up .. what?
<bprompt> Dat:    you pretty much all you need is $HOME really
<Dat> bprompt: its better to backup everything so incase I need something can go to a backup and get it if need be.
<bprompt> as far as 14.10.... dunno... I guess you never kept the .debs from 14.04   but I might think the 14.10 may work with it, dunno
<Dat> Im just going to start fresh from 13.04 and wont bother doing any upgrades until tested in a VM
<Dat> Prolly what I should have done at first but rolled the dice and lost my usb 3.0
<bprompt> you do know 13.04 EOL ended last january, right?
<Z_God> does anyone here use kubuntu 14.04 with pulseaudio?
<Dat> bprompt: perhaps but it was the last version that I know of where all of my functions worked
 * lordievader agrees with Dat that it is good to backup the sys-dirs too.
<Z_God> I've got 2 instances of pulseaudio running after logging in, which is causing problems
<lordievader> Z_God: I thought I fixed that by killing the respawn of pulseaudio.
<lordievader> Not really sure though.
<Z_God> lordievader: when was this fix released?
<lordievader> Z_God: It's more of a work around then a fix. Let alone an official fix.
<bprompt> Dat:     well.... anyhow.... after installing 13.04  don't forget to grab the .debs from /var/cache/apt/archives
<Z_God> lordievader: maybe you could look at my bug report, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pulseaudio/+bug/1325282
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1325282 in pulseaudio (Ubuntu) "USB microphone inputs not detected by Pulseaudio on Kubuntu Trusty" [Undecided,New]
<bprompt> Dat:      and while the backup happens, recall that you always wanted to watch a rerun of the "english patient" anyhow  =P
<lordievader> Wasn't Raring EOL?
<bprompt> lordievader:   was at the end of january 2014
<lordievader> So who is installing Raring now?
<Dat> if I could get my usb 3.0 back I could avoid the format / reinstall
<lordievader> What's wrong with Trusty? (I've come to believe Dat was running Utopic)
<Dat> I am running utopic
<bprompt> yeap... 14.04 would be nice
<lordievader> Z_God: Utopic has the same behaviour (2 PA processes), lets see if my "fix" works.
<lordievader> Dat: So what's wrong with Trusty?
<Dat> havent used it
<Dat> not sure if my usb 3.0 will work
<bprompt> hmmm   Dat   so you went from 13.04   to 14.10?  hmm
<lordievader> Dat: Then the question why did you install a development release?
<BluesKaj> lordievader, USB 3.0 works here on 14.10
<lordievader> BluesKaj: ?
<BluesKaj> lordievader, Dat's USB 3.0 isn't being recognized  on his 14.10 install
<lordievader> Z_God: Ah, now I remember, adding the respawn=no starts no instance of pa at all. However this is quickly solved by adding pa to your .profile. (True, this is a very dirty workaround, but it does seem to do the job)
<Dat> lordievader: I wanted to try it
<Dat> bprompt: yes 13.04 to 14.10
<bprompt> Dat:     you may be better served with 14.04 I'd think
<Z_God> lordievader: I guess that would help for now, do you know a bit more about this problem? it seems like a significant bug in trusty
<BluesKaj> bprompt, not necessarily ..14.04 is buggier so far than 14.10is
<bprompt> hmmm
<BluesKaj> bprompt, I'm running both on the same pachine \
<BluesKaj> machine
<lordievader> Z_God: Nope, it's still present in Utopic ;)
<bprompt> BluesKaj:    can't  say I checked for usb3.0  since I don't have one here, but when I ran 14.04  ran fine for me
<BluesKaj> bprompt, well it runs fine here on 14.10
<Z_God> lordievader: so you put '/usr/bin/pulseaudio --start --log-target=syslog' at the bottom of your .profile?
<lordievader> Are we getting into a heated argument on where usb3 works or am I just reading too much into it?
<BluesKaj> not a n
<lordievader> Z_God: No, just "pulseaudio --daemon", but let it suit your needs ;_
<lordievader> ;)*
<mr-rich> Anyone able to mount an iPhone 5s (IOS 7.0.4) in Kubuntu 14.04? Works fine in Ubuntu 14.04 ...
<BluesKaj> heated argument lordievader, more lie a discussion
<BluesKaj> like
<Z_God> lordievader: that command is what I see twice from ps aux
<BluesKaj> comparing notes
<Z_God> I have no clue what would best suit my needs :)
<lordievader> Z_God: Then just keep their command.
 * BluesKaj stops snacking and pays more attn to the KB
<Z_God> lordievader: there's no --daemon option btw, but there is --daemonize, I think I'd better add it to avoid pulseaudio staying in the foreground
<BluesKaj> bprompt, think it's a HW/API thing like my desktop has with kmail and akonadi PIM server , after about a week of using kmail it begins segfaulting, and after 3 yrs of this I finally gave up looking for a fix.
<bprompt> could be, yes
<BluesKaj> kmail was great in KDE3
<Dat> is it possible my usb 3.0 drive specifically doesn't work but another would?
<Dat> is there anyway I can re-install a kenrel that would see the 3.0 drive?
<raymears> identify doizece
<BluesKaj> Dat, try an older kernel in grub
<Dat> will do
<Z_God> lordievader: I have two /etc/xdg/autostart/pulseaudio*.desktop files
<lordievader> Z_God: Oehh, would that be the cause?
<Z_God> lordievader: maybe but both man pages claim to only start pulseaudio when it's not started yet
<kumeku> Üdv
<Dat> So if I install 12.10 kubuntu could I do a do-release-upgrade to get to 14.10?
<Dat> anyone?
<genii> Dat: No, 12.10 is not a Long Term Support release, and neither will be 14.10  .. it IS possible to go directly from 12.04.3 to 14.04.1 after July 28 however, these are both LTS
<genii> Caveat: It may be possible to go directly to development version of 14.10 with do-release-upgrade -d  from there since it's currently not released yet. Not sure from 12.10 though, would be more reliable from 14.04 or 13.10
<Dat> gotcha
<GermanMeat> Howdy
<GermanMeat> Anyone else using Touch screen with Kubuntu?
<GermanMeat> Wow... really?
<GermanMeat> Anyoneelse using Touch screen with Kubuntu?
<GermanMeat> Anyone else use Touchscreen with Kubuntu?
<GermanMeat> Anyone else using touchscreen with Kubuntu
#kubuntu 2014-06-24
<lordievader> Good morning.
<macram> hello. i have a problem
<macram> I'm Spanish and so is my keyboard. The point is, when I try to write á, most apps get 'a (first the 'tilde', then the vowel)
<macram> Anyone with a link, documentation or something? Thank you
<lordievader> macram: You might want to reconfigure your keyboard layout, or checkout the compose key.
<macram> lordievader: the point is, it fails in gtk apps. In KDE apps it works fine
<lordievader> Hmm, I know next to nothing about gtk applications.
<yossarianuk> *offtopic* Just heard Robert Plants new track - its rather good (i.e Led Zeppelin)
<lordievader> yossarianuk: We have #kubuntu-offtopic for offtopic chatter ;)
<yossarianuk> sorry - its not every day you hear a new track from a musical legend... I'll keep on topic...
 * friti feels that if a room or channel is deadly quiet, even offtopic topics should be allowed and even welcomed
<yossarianuk> in some ways it being quiet is good thing - no major bugs...
<yossarianuk> actually I have an on topic question....
<yossarianuk> I have a crappy samsung netbook - low spec. I'm going to upgrade the OS soon on it - can kubuntu(kde) be made lightweight enough to warrant me trying to install it ?
<yossarianuk> it has ubuntu/unity which is good for screen usage - but its deadly slow
<yossarianuk> I use kde on all my desktops - but always considered it too 'heavy' for a netbook
<friti> Inmy experience, Unity is much slower than KDE
<yossarianuk> anyone here have experience of Kubuntu(or any version of kde) on a low powered netbook ?
<friti> I have ran it on an EEEPC
<yossarianuk> friti: yes but are they no on-par ish on system resource usage
<yossarianuk> *not*
<lordievader> yossarianuk: I'd checkout LXDE or XFCE for that netbook.
<yossarianuk> lordievader: thanks - I did try e17 before (bodhi) and that was usable, seems no point installing that now as v 3. will be out in a few months..
<yossarianuk> maybe lxle then...
<BluesKaj> 'Morning
<nescius> evening
<BluesKaj> morning
<Avihay> noon
<dodger_> good morning
<BluesKaj> ok , hey nescius, Avihay, dodger_  :)
<ewl> I just installed kubuntu 14.04 yesterday. I like it. everything is running well. But the spell checker in firefox is set to british english, for some reason. The system is set to American English.
<BluesKaj> ewl, check FF open menu>preferences>content tab>languages
<mcstr> hi! i have installed project neon via the ppas next to kubuntu 14.04 and how can i use the settings for my apps with plasma... what folder do i have to copy?
<ewl> Thanks BluesKaj but I already found out how to do it. Right click in a text box and select the language dictionary there. Thanks for the response.
<BluesKaj> mcstr, update and upgrade after adding the ppa then dist-upgrade
<mcstr> @blues i have done update and upgrade, the ppa is added, plasma already running.... i mean when i chose kde plasma on the login screen i have all the programs i installed in kubuntu 14.04 but they are lacking the settings.. for example kontact has no mail accounts, this quassel irc has no the channels saved, etc.
<BluesKaj> ok mcstr sorry I can't help fix those bugs, since I don't run the neon project ppa ...ppas aren't officially supported on this chat, fyi.
<mcstr> i dont really think its a bug ... probably i just have to copy one folder dunno which one tho
<BluesKaj> check launchpad
<BluesKaj> mcstr, suggest you join #project-neon
<AleksejsHome> ok, this is too much: I spent 2 days to get my system work after kubuntu destroyed everything when I did do-release-upgrade. Now I got it back (with loosing all my data on all partitions). But after downloading some updates, touchpad stopped working. I've added a file nsmouse.conf in /etc/modprobe and added a line "options psmouse proto=imps", and touchpad is working now although it shows that no touchpad
<AleksejsHome> found in settings. But still, touchpad scrolling does not work
<AleksejsHome> the question is: is it possible to make kubuntu work without breaking something on each update, or should I switch to something else, like arch?
<BluesKaj> AleksejsHome, did you update and upgrade your existing packages before release upgrading?
<AleksejsHome> yes, everything was up to date
<AleksejsHome> but it's too late, I have fresh install now, as kubuntu 13.10 live usb destroyed all partitions before I even started to do something
<AleksejsHome> I got back to 12.10, and almost everything works
<AleksejsHome> except touchpad and nvidia vcard
<AleksejsHome> touchpad worked perfectly, until I run an update
<BluesKaj> well, dunno what went wrong for your setup , but I just upgraded from 13.10 to 14.04 two says ago and the only problem I had was getting the nvidia graphics 331 driver to work, otherwise all went fine
<AleksejsHome> well, I suppose, we have different hardware
<AleksejsHome> kubuntu 13.10 can't work with my wifi card, so I switched back to 12.10
<AleksejsHome> how do I get touchpad work as it should?
<BluesKaj> Im actually running 14.10 on this laptop and have fewer problems than I had with 13.10 and 14.04
<AleksejsHome> I won't risk trying something else, as 12.10 is the only one which works with my wifi
<AleksejsHome> but I really want to get my touchpad back
<AleksejsHome> probably, the only solution is to reinstall and disable updates forever
<AleksejsHome> it sounds like windows
<BluesKaj> have you looked at system settings>input devices>touchpad ?
<AleksejsHome> yes, and it says Touchpad not found
<AleksejsHome> as I said before
<BluesKaj> install synaptiks
<AleksejsHome> I did
<AleksejsHome> when I launch synaptiks, it says "QDBusConnection: session D-Bus connection created before QCoreApplication. Application may misbehave."
<AleksejsHome> if I launch sudo synaptiks, it shows "No touchpad found"
<BluesKaj> AleksejsHome, try dbus-launch
<AleksejsHome> it showed dbus address and pid
<BluesKaj> AleksejsHome, dbus-launch synaptiks ?
<AleksejsHome> "No touchpad found"
<AleksejsHome> ok, reinstalling
<BluesKaj> bbl
<luciano_> HI
<luciano_> This is my first time on IRC
<luciano_> HELP
<luciano_> QUIT
<luciano_> quit
<Pici> k
<BluesKaj> looks like it's his last :)
<sogatori> hello, has anyone tried to compile the lasted plasma mediacenter on kubuntu 14.04?
<lordievader> sogatori: Compiling isn't really the Ubuntu way, don't think there are many in here who have compiled the plasma mediacenter. Perhaps in #kubuntu-devel they have.
<sogatori> thanks lordievader
<BluesKaj> csogatori , why compile, when it's in the repos?
<lordievader> ^ that is the Ubuntu way :)
<sogatori> BluesKaj: 1.3 is in the repos? O_o
<sogatori> hmm, no, it isn't
<BluesKaj> sogatori, ok, i see it's buggy ..now I understand why you think compiling will provide a better version, but that isn't necessarily true.
<jjeronimo> valorie: is the phonon-backend-vlc still maintained?
<jjeronimo> valorie: I'm the guy with the headset where I can't use the earplugs and the mic at the same time on kubuntu, while on ubuntu it works just fine
<jjeronimo> (usb headset)
<zenx> anyone has problems with qt creator in kubuntu 14.04? The window doesn't seem to be drawing itself, only when I move it or alike
<lordievader> zenx: Ohh, let me install it, if I don't already have it. I'll check it out.
<zenx> lordievader: I am using an intel graphics card don't know if that matters but I haven't seen this problem in any other application
<lordievader> zenx: Works fine here.
<zenx> lordievader: thanks for your time, i am using a virtual machine for now
<lordievader> zenx: I'm not ;)
<swap> ................
<asdf__> Hello?
<asdf__> heelloo????
<asdf__> FUCK THSIS CHAT!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Pici> Thats no way to get support...
<BluesKaj> it's the generation that expects instant gratification, Pici
<Z_God> lordievader: seems your workaround doesn't work here.. there's still a 2nd instance (at least there are not 3 now :)
<lordievader> Z_God: You did disable the respawn option of PA?
<Z_God> lordievader: not explicitly, but is that necessary?
<Z_God> I would expect that to be disable by default, the standard start-up scripts also mention they won't work correctly if that's not disabled
<Z_God> disabled*
<lordievader> Z_God: No respawn is quite nice, therefore it is enabled by default. Anyhow disabeling it got rid of the two instances (it wouldn't start at all ;))
<Z_God> but then I think that's the whole bug
<Z_God> For GNOME/KDE/
<Z_God> # Xfce sessions in Ubuntu Lucid/10.04, /etc/xdg/autostart/pulseaudio.desktop
<Z_God> # handles this function of automatically starting PulseAudio on login, and for
<Z_God> # it to work correctly your user must *not* have "autospawn = no" set in
<Z_God> # ~/.pulse/client.conf (or in /etc/pulse/client.conf). By default, autospawn
<Z_God> # is enabled. For other sessions, you can simply start PulseAudio with
<unopaste> Z_God you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<lordievader> Z_God: Make a bug report, I'll confirm it.
<Z_God> lordievader: seems it's the other way around, it should not be set according to the script
<Z_God> I already made a bugreport, I'll see if I can find another one about the double instances
<Z_God> lordievader: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-plugins/+bug/1296425
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1296425 in alsa-plugins (Ubuntu) "pulseaudio is started twice - effectively making device management impossible." [High,Confirmed]
<lordievader> Heh, I connfirmed it already.
<genii> Ouch.
<Z_God> lordievader: yep, I saw it :) I marked my report as a dupe
<jotik> hello! Where can I find the GPG public key used to sign Kubuntu releases?
<lordievader> jotik: On the Ubuntu keyserver: keyserver.ubuntu.com
<rosco_y> Can anyone tell me what I'm doing wrong (attempting to modify my PATH): http://pastie.org/9320725
<jotik> lordievader: can you give me a key ID please?
<lordievader> rosco_y: Second line in your bashrc should be: PATH=$SCRIPTS:$PATH (without the beginning $)
<lordievader> jotik: Apt will tell you if it is missing a key.
<jotik> lordievader: I don't have apt installed on my Gentoo system.
<rosco_y> lordievader: Thank You!
<lordievader> jotik: Err, you know this is Kubuntu support right? Key id is probably 437D05B5.
<jotik> lordievader: yes. I downloaded a kubuntu ISO and now want to check its integrity using SHA256SUMS and SHA256SUMS.gpg
<jotik> lordievader: but I need to know the correct GPG key ID.
<lordievader> Md5sum doesn't cut it? http://www.kubuntu.org/getkubuntu/download (bottom of the page)
<lordievader> jotik: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToSHA256SUM
<jotik> lordievader: I know the procedure, but I still need the public key.
<jotik> gpg does not automatically download a public key for me. And IMHO if it would this would probably break the security for checking the integrity of SHA256SUMS anyway.
<lordievader> jotik: Ah you need to cdimage key, that's EFE21092
<jotik> lordievader: weird: gpg: Signature made Thu Apr 17 17:48:53 2014 EEST using DSA key ID FBB75451
<jotik> probably a hacked ttp://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ mirror then.
<jotik> http*
<lordievader> I got one from 2012 and an older one from 2004 for 'Ubuntu CD Image Automatic Signing Key'.
<bnutzer> hey, i am getting 'language support not complete' notifications in 14.04 and LC_LANG is unset as well. any ideas on what could have been skipped?
<bnutzer> i installed using the server installation image, then installed kubuntu-desktop
<lordievader> bnutzer: That first one is quite normal, simply click the flag and it will prompt you with the package you are missing.
<SamwiseGamgee> Where can I download Kubuntu 14.04?
<bnutzer> lordievader: i can't authorize it to install the missing packages; my system is configured like that. if it would tell me the package names, i could install them manually.
<soee_> SamwiseGamgee: http://www.kubuntu.org/getkubuntu
<SamwiseGamgee> thanks
<lordievader> bnutzer: Pff, I don't really know what package it is precisely.
<lordievader> !crosspost | SamwiseGamgee
<ubottu> SamwiseGamgee: Please don't ask the same question in multiple Ubuntu channels at the same time. Many helpers are in more than one channel and it's not fair to them or the other people seeking support.
<bnutzer> lordievader: no problem :)
<SamwiseGamgee> sorry
<bnutzer> lordievader: hey, that was easy. a script called check-language-support seems to report some package names :)
<lordievader> bnutzer: Hihi, nice find ;)
<bnutzer> brb
<bnutzer> ok, no more missing packages. LC_LANG is still unset and i'm not sure if other LC_ stuff is correct either. 'en_DE.UTF-8' looks suspicious. could this be correct? i need german/european dates etc and english language
<Guest66785> org.kde.networkmanagement plasmoid in kde does not work. Tried to delete it using plasmapkg but it says it does not exist... Instead of the plasmoid  in the tray I get the error message "/usr/share/kde4/apps/plasma/plasmoids/org.kde.networkmanagement/contents/ui/main.qml:113:19: Type ConnectionItem unavailable", I think this because of the error in the connectionitem.qml:370: "Cannot assign to nonexistent property onAccepted"?? Any ideas, I even
<Guest66785> tried to reinstall kde-full did not help
<bnutzer> a-ha, looks like the LC_* values are all wrong and set by kde
<bnutzer> brb
<SamwiseGamgee> If I just copy the Kubuntu 14.04 one GB ISO onto my USB stick, can I use that to install it onto my PC?
<m0rs> Samwise, no. Use this - http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/
<m0rs> It will let you create a live CD/DVD on the USB drive, then you can install from there.
<m0rs> The main reason just copying it over wont work is it needs to be bootable.
<genii> It can be done with dd since the image is a hybrid. But not just by copying the iso file over.
#kubuntu 2014-06-25
<The0x539> I appear to have two Firefox entries in my start menu
<The0x539> how do I get rid of one
<valorie> The0x539: usually right-click gives you options
<The0x539> valorie: no 'remove' or 'delete'
<valorie> :(
<faraday> j
<safridzal> is there a way to change the default apps on firefox? mine keep changing... on FF 29, downloaded pdf opened by mendeley, after i remove mendeley, it get opened by gimp (?) never okular. Now, after upgrade to FF 30, "open folder" triggered audacious to open, not dolphin..
<rd_> g
<whiteant83> i switched to kde a few weeks ago after not using it for years and don't wanna go back to gnome
<whiteant83> so good
<fayaz> hi, my BasKet Note Pads seems to be stuck trying to read a very large note (with pictures and stuff). Restarting it after killing it doesn't help. Any ideas?
<whiteant83> anyone there?
<whiteant83> got a really simple question
<nandhu> @hiteant
<nandhu> @whiteant83 post your question
<whiteant83> i'm trying to set hotkeys for actions
<whiteant83> but they don't seem to be working
<whiteant83> set hotkey Meta + B and Meta + V
<whiteant83> in g lobal shortcuts
<whiteant83> is there a standard hotkey for this?
<whiteant83> i haven't been able to find
<hateball> whiteant83: What do you mean for "actions" ?
<whiteant83> ah, in KDE you know how you can use the Action Manager to create 'workspaces'
<whiteant83> ?
<whiteant83> hateball:in KDE you know how you can use the Action Manager to create 'workspaces'
<hateball> whiteant83: Afraid I don't use english locale, krunner gives no suggestions for "action manager"
<hateball> anyhow, using meta for hotkeys should work, does it work for other things?
<whiteant83> yeah works fine for other things
<whiteant83> just action manager screwed
<whiteant83> if you are running KDE4 it's a widget next to menu button
<whiteant83> three coloured dots
<whiteant83> awell guess i will just have to use mouse. I try to do everything with a keyboard :P too lazy to use mouse
<shadeslayer> hateball: I think he means activities
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<Kartug> anyone know if/how i can change which buttons kubuntu will use on my mouse (i have a 7 button mouse, but kubuntu seems to only see 5)
<ShalokShalom> can anyone see the sense in packaging a mpd (music player daemon) GUI like cantata without mpd as dependency ?
<tsimpson> what package?
<ShalokShalom> tsimpson: cantata
<ShalokShalom> dont work without mpd
<BluesKaj> cantata is meant to be used with mpd afaik
<ShalokShalom> yes
<tsimpson> seems like a bug
<ShalokShalom> and mpd isnt a dependency from cantata in 14.04
<ShalokShalom> yes
<BluesKaj> i tried it a while back ..interesting concept
<tsimpson> I guess you should report a bug then
<tsimpson> 'ubuntu-bug cantata' should generate the bug report for you
<tsimpson> (the command)
<ShalokShalom> BluesKaj: since only Qt and KDE Players are in my interest, is cantana currently the best choice for me.
<ShalokShalom> tsimpson: thanks, this is really a nice way to create a bug report :)
<BluesKaj> ShalokShalom, that's your decision I don't know what kind of music player you want , but if you haven't looked at this yet it may help your decision http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php/Cantata?content=147733
<BluesKaj> I'm surprised it's not in the repos for 14.10
<ShalokShalom> my english is buggy
<ShalokShalom> i love cantata, its the best player (currently) for me
<BluesKaj> ok then enjoy ShalokShalom :)
<ShalokShalom> thx
<ShalokShalom> tsimpson: your command wont let me put a specific message, just a automatic bug report
<tsimpson> ShalokShalom: it should let you write a description
<ShalokShalom> no :/
<ShalokShalom> package maintainer: KDE Developers
<ShalokShalom> aha
<ShalokShalom> -.-
<tsimpson> ShalokShalom: well you can always use launchpad (if you have an account) https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cantata/+filebug
<ShalokShalom> *Kubuntu Developers
<ShalokShalom> no account
<ShalokShalom> i am only a user :P
<tsimpson> you can sign up with launchpad
<tsimpson> you'll only get mail about the bug(s) you file
<tsimpson> and you can disable it, so it's not going to spam you
<dave> hi  all
<Guest57457> is there anybody to help me in  ubuntu  14.04  LTS version  installing in my labtop
<ewl> I'm not an expert, but I might be able to help. Have you run into a problem?
<tore__> buonasera
<Unit193> !it  | tore__
<ubottu> tore__: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<bprompt> buonasera don tore__  corleone =P
<tore__> ubuntu.it
<tore__> è la prima volta che entro in chat che argomenti si trattano?
<BluesKaj> tore__, leggi sopra
<bprompt> tore__:    /join #ubuntu-it
<beav_> hi
<tore__> ok ,ciao
<beav_> anybody know how to upload GTK app tar ball onto ubuntu? it's for gnome or kde.
<beav_> It's graphical interface not shell, thanks in advance.
<bprompt> upload? onto ubuntu?
<bprompt> what do you mean by that?
<beav_> I want to distribute the application and make it accessable for ubuntu users to download
<beav_> open source
<beav_> gnu type I guess
<beav_> I just don't know how as a developer
<BluesKaj> beav_, ask in #kubuntu-devel or  #ubuntu-devel , you'll need to have it checked and tested etc etc
<beav_> Okay thanks
<AleksejsHome> Hi, I'm trying to install wine on kubuntu, but it offers to remove kde, plasma, touchpad and a lot of other stuff. How do I install it safely?
<mcstr> do you install it via muon package manager?
<mcstr> best to install wine via muon package manager or synaptic package manager... there it automatically checks all dependencies and you should be fine
<AleksejsHome> i tried it via ubuntu software manager
<mcstr> sorry?  you say you run kubuntu.... so thats either muon or synaptic afaik
<AleksejsHome> you can install ubuntu software center on kubuntu
<mcstr> why would anyone wanna do that?
<AleksejsHome> I did it to install steam
<mcstr> okay, but for other installations better take synaptic or muon
<mcstr> they are safer
<mcstr> or even safer is start the konsole then enter: sudo apt-get install synaptic
<AleksejsHome> it shows that wine depends on wine1.4 but it's not installable
<mcstr> synaptic installs everything including dependencies
<mcstr> id really install wine via synaptic
<mcstr> that should make no problems at least it worked on mine
<AleksejsHome> I tried to install wine1.4 via apt-get, and it offered me to remove a lot of packages, including kubuntu-desktop, plasma, touchpad etc
<mcstr> no no no sorry... via apt-get you install synaptic
<mcstr> then you run synaptic via your homerun menu
<mcstr> and on synaptic you look for wine
<mcstr> mark it for installation
<mcstr> apply it
<mcstr> if there are any dependencies they will be included/resolved
<AleksejsHome> the same
<AleksejsHome> a bunch of packages to remove
<mcstr> how many/mb?
<AleksejsHome> 64 packages
<AleksejsHome> to remove
<mcstr> and you run original kubuntu 14.04 ?
<AleksejsHome> no, 12.10
<mcstr> uhhhh
<mcstr> thats old
<mcstr> you ran sudo-apt get update and apt-get upgrade ?
<AleksejsHome> that's the only one version that works on my laptop without problems
<mcstr> run sudo apt-get update and  then sudo apt-get upgrade
<mcstr> if all is installed and up2date i would just risk it
<AleksejsHome> thanks, no, thanks :)
<mcstr> if thats not working you might find an older version of wine somewhere but honestly i dont know
<lordievader> AleksejsHome: 12.10 might explain things, that is EOL. So it probably can't get the package.
<AleksejsHome> I did upgrade last weekend, after that I spent 1.5 days to reinstall 12.10 from scratch
<mcstr> i also cant believe why 14.04 is not working but 12.10 is....
<lordievader> AleksejsHome: 12.10 is EOL since May 16, 2014.
<mcstr> for me its quite different... i had problems with kubuntu/mint kde and other distros for quite a while but now everything is fine
<lordievader> AleksejsHome: What problems did you face with Trusty?
<mcstr> the newer are really a step forward also considering if you using a amd-radeon graphics card which i  am
<AleksejsHome> I have asus x550c with Atheros AR9485 wifi adapter, it's rekognizable on 13.04+ but doesn't work
<AleksejsHome> it shows hardware block or something
<AleksejsHome> on 12.10 it works just fine
<AleksejsHome> also I had problems with touchpad etc
<lordievader> Does it work on a live-cd/usb of 14.04?
<AleksejsHome> no
<AleksejsHome> with 12.10 it is visible and works even on installation time
<mcstr> yeh wlan should be expected to work by installation already
<mcstr> did you try any other kde latest distros?
<AleksejsHome> it does with 12.10
<mcstr> mint for example or netrunner?
<lordievader> AleksejsHome: Here is someone who got your wifi chip working under Trusty: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2221294
<lordievader> AleksejsHome: 12.10 is no longer supported though. In other words, you won't recieve any updates. And the repo's will probably dissapear soon too.
<AleksejsHome> lordievader: thanks for link, bookmarked. I'll try it when I have time for experiments
<AleksejsHome> mcstr: I tried xubuntu, mint and some others
<mcstr> hmm
<mcstr> imho this is not rly acceptable..... i would file it as a bug on launchpad
<mcstr> or kde
<AleksejsHome> the same, works with 12.10, doesn't work with 13.04+
<mcstr> or both
<mcstr> wlan has to be recognized by default
<AleksejsHome> it is recognized, but doesn't work
<AleksejsHome> on install I see adapter, but no AP's
<mcstr> ???? so you see your wlan and enter the pw and its not recognized or how shouuld i understand?
<Phoenixz> Ever since the last update on 14.04, I have the process "mediascanner-se" hanging utilizing 99% of my CPU.. The tasks PID changes every few seconds, so it seems to be a process that is restarting all the time, and its parent PID is init-user, and if I kill that, well.. then bye bye kubuntu..
<Phoenixz> Is this a known bug?
<AleksejsHome> no, when you install, it shows adapter and networks under it. That's how 12.10 does. 13.04+ shows only adapter
<AleksejsHome> Phoenixz: try to disable desktop indexing, I've seen that bug once
<mcstr> @aleks but if you click on adapter/right mouse button can you chose anything?
<AleksejsHome> no, nothing
<mcstr> file it as a bug
<lordievader> AleksejsHome: Do you happen to know what rfkill had to say?
<Phoenixz> AleksejsHome: Ahaarrrhh, is desktop scanning on again? Seriously, kill that with fire, tar and feathers..
<AleksejsHome> and if I just launch 13.04 live, it shows that adapter is disabled
<mcstr> also killing a basic service like desktop indexing is no solution... file it as abug too
<Phoenixz> I thought I had disabled that
<Phoenixz> mcstr: will do.. 14.04 is VERY buggy though
<Phoenixz> I'm seriously considering returning to 13.10 and just not upgrading again
<Phoenixz> 13.10 never network problems, 14.04 network driver is borked up beyond.. I cannot have internet for more then an hour without wifi dropping out, and I even have a script that will reload the driver.. I can do that about 10 times, then kernel panic.
<mcstr> @phoenix sorry to hear... here 14.04 is the best ever  for me..... only the latest project neon is even better.... i have no clue why the indexing there is so damn fast but it really is... i hit alt + f2 then enter some app name and the app appears immediately ... very fast
<mcstr> and my hardware is not that new
<AleksejsHome> lordievader: there was     Hard blocked: yes
<Phoenixz> mcstr: I want no indexing, I never ever use it and it drains resources, and gives me buggy stuff like this..
<lordievader> AleksejsHome: That's why it wasn't showing networks ;)
<AleksejsHome> yes
<AleksejsHome> but wait a sec
<mcstr> @phoenix weird... just weird... i have not fast hardware and i know indexing is making running your hd continously the first few days after installation... no matter if kde baloo or windows 7 indexing ... but after that its just fine
<lordievader> AleksejsHome: Guy in the forum had the same problem.. might have the same fix.
<mcstr> @phoenix but yeh if you wanna disable it just disable it
<AleksejsHome> lordievader: I just tried rfkill on 12.10 and see Hard blocked: no
<AleksejsHome> on 13.04 it was blocked
<AleksejsHome> so, obviously a bug
<Phoenixz> AleksejsHome: I found that its in another part again.. I've disabled it again, and now running while true; do sudo pkill -9 mediascanner-se; sleep 0.1; echo kill; done to keep it dead, I can't restart now..
<AleksejsHome> Phoenixz: why don't you disable it in settings?
<Phoenixz> AleksejsHome: I did
<Phoenixz> Its not like that process is listening to that setting
<Phoenixz> Ah, now it does.. It's dead and stays dead..
<Phoenixz> well, one problem down :)
<Phoenixz> So many still to go...
<Phoenixz> Anybody who might know something about problems with the rtl8192se wifi driver?
<AleksejsHome> oh, btw, I have one problem on 12.10: at each restart it offers me to scan disk for errors. I tried to wait until it's doe, but on next restart it offers the same again. How do I disable it?
<Phoenixz> If I have heavy system load, my wifi loses the AP, and simply cannot find it anymore.. I have to reload that driver, and I can use it again.. I can reload that driver about 10 times until a kernel panic.. Resuming from sleep also makes the driver drop out
<AleksejsHome> Phoenixz: I have similar problem for some days after release-upgrade
<Phoenixz> AleksejsHome: well, I just upgraded today, I still have it..
<AleksejsHome> wifi was disabled after sleep/resume
<AleksejsHome> I solved it by rolling back to 12.10 :(
<AleksejsHome> haven't found a solution
<AleksejsHome> I think something wa seriously broken with wifi support since 13.04
<Phoenixz> Kind of weird that something so basic and important has not been fixed for 3 releases already then..
<Phoenixz> 14.04 IS LTS, not?
<CodePulsar> Y
<Phoenixz> 14.04, PHP now uses php-fpm instead of the old setup, which is nice, if it would work okay, but its very buggy and slow as well..
<AleksejsHome> Phoenixz: php5-fpm works okay without bugs. But to make it fast, try cgi.fix_pathinfo=0 in php.ini
<Phoenixz> AleksejsHome: Actually, it hangs for like 60 seconds when PHP has a variable not found notice.. All other errors don't cause this problem
<AleksejsHome> it's impossible
<AleksejsHome> only if you configured some very special error log which slows down everything
<AleksejsHome> or maybe some slow NotFoundException
<Phoenixz> AleksejsHome: Nope.. The bug showed up the second I upgraded to 14.04, before it was not there.. And I've validated that it only happens if a variable is not found. All other errors show immediately..
<AleksejsHome> Phoenixz: wait a sec
<Phoenixz> Sorry, just heard I gotta run to the bank, I'll be back in about 1 hours
<AleksejsHome> try to run this in terminal:
<AleksejsHome> echo "<? echo \$a;" | php
<AleksejsHome> is it slow too?
<AleksejsHome> you need to install php5-cli for that
<tore__> kubuntu.it
<tore__> buonasera
<tore__> bonsoire
<tore__> buonasera
<yossarianuk> hi - anyone found a good way of preventing hot corners when using full screen apps?
<yossarianuk> i,e Steam games
<yossarianuk> Civilization 5 - when I go to the top right corner of the game it activates the KDE hot corner
<yossarianuk> *in the game*
<AleksejsHome> yossarianuk: try to disable steam overlay
<yossarianuk> AleksejsHome: will try that - thanks
<yossarianuk> (i mean the linux version not wine btw..)
<Phoenixz> AleksejsHome: No, it does not do anything at all, actually, it just immediately returns to the command line
<Phoenixz> AleksejsHome: The echo "<? echo \$a;" | php that is
<AleksejsHome> Phoenixz: check your php.ini
<AleksejsHome> that command should output: PHP Notice:  Undefined variable: a in - on line 1
<TKffTK> Dows anyone know where can I enable "emulate 3 button mouse" in kubuntu 14.4?
<TKffTK> w = e
<Phoenixz> AleksejsHome: Which it does now, still right away, no 60 seconds hang
<AleksejsHome> then try to make a file with that code <? echo $a; and open it via localhost/file.php in browser
<Phoenixz> AleksejsHome: Also, if I run some command line stuff from the same project, using the same libs, etc) and do echo $a;, I also get the same notice, quickly
<Phoenixz> AleksejsHome: so this seems to be limited to php-fpm and missing variables only
<AleksejsHome> maybe it's framework-specific problem. Try that test with single file
<AleksejsHome> or something with vhost config
<yahyaa> does anyone know how to get the audio working for skype on kubuntu 14.04 LTS?
<yahyaa> Im sorry, not the audio, my mic?
<robotti^> hello
<robotti^> I have problem with sound. I cannot hear sound when watching youtube videos or any other flash content. sound is working fine using normal desktop-applications.
<robotti^> I think it is because alsa/flash is using my analog or spdif  output. And I am using outputting sound my graphics card hdmi output.
<robotti^> So how I can fix my sound on flash/alsa.
<robotti^> http://pastebin.com/vNqgUtRv
<robotti^> there is my sound devices
<robotti^> by default alsamixer show my INtel sound chipset
<robotti^> and I would love to use HDMI output for sound.
<Phoenixz> AleksejsHome: Well, I tried single file, I tried with framework, all same results..
<robotti^> speaker-test -c 2 -r 48000 -D hw:1,3 <-- it works nice. but how I can set default?
<robotti^> I have try different approaches.
<robotti^> but no sound
<robotti^> or I am totally misleaded?
<robotti^> dmix or hdmi?
<robotti^> nobody does not know?
<rcw2> robotti^, again
<icskappa> good evening
<Resist_> /usr/sbin/console-kit-daemon --no-daemon I tried to kill it under user root but it just keeps comming right back up. Anyone know how to kill this for good?
<Resist_> It shows up over 60 times on htop.
<robotti^> rcw2: again?
<rcw2> robotti^, ya, i didn't read your original message
<robotti^> rcw2: http://pastebin.com/4wxs6N8h
<robotti^> so no sound using alsa applications. I would guess that system is using onboard soundcard
<rcw2> robotti^, so its only in browsers ?
<robotti^> basically no sound on youtube
<robotti^> okay
<robotti^> no sound in firefox
<rcw2> chrome is ok?
<robotti^> I have not tested. Because I do not have chrome
<rcw2> skype voice chat?
<rcw2> how about oera
<robotti^> I am not using skype
<rcw2> opera
<robotti^> and no opera :9
<robotti^> I can install chromium-bsu
<rcw2> what version of kubuntu\
<robotti^> :D
<robotti^> that was not browser
<robotti^> it was game without sound
<rcw2> what version of kubuntu you runnin
<robotti^> kubuntu 14.04
<robotti^> lts
<rcw2> try chrome
<robotti^> basically. I think I have no sound using alsa applications
<robotti^> so how I can fix my audio output
<robotti^> because every application will output using my onboard sound card?
<robotti^> rcw2: no sound chromium
<robotti^> so sound is broken
<rcw2> outside browser is ok with sound tho
<rcw2> outside browser use sound no?
<robotti^> yes. video player is outputting sound
<rcw2> use alsa sound
<rcw2> video player is alsa/
<rcw2> ?
<robotti^> no, pulseaudio
<robotti^> rcw2: alsa apps are using my onboard soundcard
<robotti^> and is coming from onboard sound card
<robotti^> I want to output sound my HDMI
<robotti^> using my HDMI output on GPU.
<rcw2> time
<robotti^> ok
<robotti^> no my sound is just basically broken
<robotti^> I should try reboot
<rcw2> reboot works a lot
<rcw2> try #linux too
<rcw2> and #ubuntu
<rcw2> there are kubuntu masters here sometimes, but for not try those other channels
<robotti^> this is kubuntu problem.
<rcw2> rob^
<rcw2> robotti^,
<rcw2> ubuntu ppl may help
<robotti^> only sound I am hearing is volume control sound :D
<rcw2> robotti^, go to #ubuntu and ask
<rcw2> could be issue for both distros
<robotti^> rcw2: it works on ubuntu 14.04
<robotti^> but not in kubuntu
<robotti^> I have no sound issues in arch, ubuntu, linux mint or elementary
<robotti^> only in kubuntu
<robotti^> so I am betting this is issue with kubuntu
<rcw2> robotti^, ah, wait for a kubuntu master then
<rcw2> they are around later i bet
#kubuntu 2014-06-26
<robotti^> I could fix my sound on vlc using pavucontrol
<robotti^> because I sould not change output device using gui apps
<rcw2> lordievader, can you help robotti^
<rcw2> or BluesKaj
<rcw2> robotti^, wait for one of them
<robotti^> rcw2: using pavucontrol I was able to fix sound.
<robotti^> :D
<robotti^> cool
<robotti^> I was just trying to configure my alsa by hand
<robotti^> but pavucontrol was easy way to fix sound
<rcw2> robotti^, maybe  pavucontrol let you universalize pulseaudio to a greater extent in your system there
<rosco_y> How do I disable the Guest Account?
<rcw2> rosco_y, disable from login screen only?
<rosco_y> rcw2: ty, yes
<rcw2> rosco_y, uncheck guest login here if that's your aim: http://forum.linuxbsdos.com/topic/101/how-to-disable-guest-account-from-the-login-screen-in-kubuntu
<robotti^> rcw2: for some reason system wants to use integrated sound chip by default
<robotti^> and it gives to me headaches
<rcw2> robotti^, talk to the kubuntu coders :)
<robotti^> it is same with other linux distros also
<robotti^> it was just first time to be so hard to change output
<rcw2> some hardware is better coded for
<robotti^> because I normally just change output and it works
<robotti^> but now I could not change by default sound applet. That's why I finally installed pavucontrol and it works great now.
<robotti^> rcw2: hardware drivers are working fine, but it just use wrong sound card :)
<robotti^> because I have multiple sound cards on my computer
<rcw2> robotti^, i imagine linux looking for one not two
<rcw2> limited resources? :)
<robotti^> It can support nicely several sound cards, sound outputs and inputs. But UI is not so intuitive and doing thins easily.
<robotti^> things
<rcw2> robotti^, yeah nice ui for minimal setup not luxury right?
<rcw2> hardware-wise
<robotti^> It can support -> It supports
<robotti^> I just love GUI to informative and intuitive. And of course it should work.
<rcw2> robotti^, well not nicely several apparently?
<robotti^> whatever, it does work good enough now
<robotti^> this is first time for over 10 years that I am using KDE.
<robotti^> Last time it was like 2001-2003?
<robotti^> rcw2: thanks for your help!
<rcw2> robotti^, nice to know i had some involvement! :)
<robotti^> inetutils-traceroute
<Guest22724> Hello, having issue with my HP Compaq dc5800 failing to wake from suspend.  I currently have proc/acpi/wakeup open right now, but don't know what to do next.
<Guest22724> :)
<Guest22724> Hello, having issue with my HP Compaq dc5800 failing to wake from suspend. I currently have proc/acpi/wakeup open right now, but don't know what to do next.
<bbx> hello , i have 14.10 , i am getting this error ..            libc6:amd64 depends on libgcc1; however:   Package libgcc1 is not installed.
<bbx> can someone help me resolve this issue , i have looked around for a while ,,
<noaXess> morning
<noaXess> muon is still default software and udate manager, right?
<noaXess> mine does not automatically search for updates and show icon.. i can set it to show notification, but it will be anytie disabled: http://i.imgur.com/dnVnRxZ.png
<lordievader> robotti^: Quickly reading your original message, sounds like you are using ALSA and not Pulseaudio.
<lordievader> robotti^: Is this correct?
<lordievader> Good morning, by the by ;)
<Pogo> I'm looking to update from Ubuntu 10.04 to Kubuntu 14.04. I went looking for the docs page at docs.kubuntu.org and could not find it. Can anyone point me to the documentation?
<Walex> Pogo: that they are Ubuntu and Kubuntu does not matter a lot, jus different package selections, but IIRC only single-step LTS upgrades are supported, so you may have to do 10.4 to 12.04 and then 12.04 to 14.04
<Pogo> I'll be backing up and doing a full install. The reason for looking for the docs was to see how to import my mail settings. Ubuntu-GNOME uses Thunderbird, which van read the Evolution contacts and email folders, but I don't know what Kmail can do.
<Walex> Pogo: Ubuntu have a command to do one-step: 'do-release-upgrade' and there is some documentation that you can easily find by web search
<Walex> Pogo: if you have no particular reason to reinstall, don't. In place-upgrade works pretty well.
<Walex> However your Thunderbird-to-KMail transition is a different problem, that has little to do with the 10.04 to 14.04 upgrade.
<Pogo> I got stuck on that getting from 8.10 to 9.04. I ended up doing a full reinstall, and have done so ever since.
<Walex> a particular reason to reinstall rather than upgrade-in-place is that it makes things rather faster, as in-place-upgrades over time fragment the filesystem a lot.
<Walex> Pogo: Thunderbird keeps mail archives in a standard format, and you ought to be able to import that in KMail fairly easily.
<Pogo> And I'm on a netbook with a relatively small SSD, so fragmenting is a problem to be avoided.
<hateball> I've done do-release-upgrade since... 6.06. Never had any showstoppers, just a few broken things as is expected.
<hateball> Pogo: Does it support TRIM?
<Pogo> Sorry, I don't know TRIM.
<hateball> !trim
<ubottu> Many Solid State Drives support TRIM, which allows the drive to do garbage collection and improves performance. Ubuntu 14.04 activates it by default. For older versions, see http://askubuntu.com/a/19480 for information on activating it.
<Walex> Pogo: *filesystem* fragmentation is less of a problem woth flash SSD, but admittely it is still a good idea to defragment the filesystem
<Walex> Pogo: TRIM/FSTRIM are really important features to extend the file of flash SSDs and keep their speed from decaying.
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<Pogo> Thanks, I'll see how I end up. In any case, what I need to find now is the documentation for Kmail. So... Can I get a link?
<Walex> Pogo: the best way to use it is to rung "fstrim $MOUNTPOINT" every now and then (e.g. weekly, or after major writing spurts like an upgrade or reinstall)
<Walex> Pogo: doing a search with keywords "import from thunderbird to kmail"
<Walex> http://userbase.kde.org/KMail/Tools#Mail_Import_Tools
<Walex> https://www.kubuntuforums.net/showthread.php?40125-Moving-from-Thunderbird-to-Kmail-and-some-tips-about-other-parts-of-the-PIM
<Walex> http://uniquegeek.blogspot.co.uk/2007/09/import-thunderbird-mail-into-kmail.html
<Pogo> Thanks Walex. I'll schedule it after the install. Thanks heaps for your help. Time for me to eat...
<Pogo> Quick read of the docs that Walex pointed me to, and my questions are answered. Thanks all. Goodnight.
<zenesc> anyone supporting?
<zenesc> having trouble reinstaling kubuntu on laptop. Impossible to clear dev/sdb on gparted, stays on error
<zenesc> tried to install mint and then ubuntu, impossible due to partition, don't know how to clear it
<BluesKaj> zenesc, delete the partition first then reset it to ext4
<zenesc> impossible to delete in gparted, also tried in konsole, need a proper step by step
<BluesKaj> are you using the gparted live-cd?
<zenesc> gparted on usb key
<BluesKaj> is the partition encrypted by any chance?
<zenesc> no, was set up automatically not encrypted
<zenesc> try to acces from usb key kubuntu, mint, ubuntu, but same . from gparted can acces key kubuntu but not hard disc
<BluesKaj> is this laptop less then 3 yrs old? and does it still have Windows installed?
<zenesc> no more windows
<BluesKaj> is there a /dev/sda partition?
<zenesc> can I format hard disk (don't know how) and reinstall?
<zenesc> the dev/sda partition is the usb key kubuntu
<zenesc> for it boots on the key for installation
<BluesKaj> zenesc, with gparted try a new partition table for the hdd , then reformat
<zenesc> doesn't accept new partition table
<BluesKaj> what's on that partition ?
<nandhu> zenesc -> Are you trying to install in /dev/sdb?
<nandhu> zenesc --> I guess you might have the live OS in /dev/sdb . And trying to install on same
<zenesc> I am opening KDE partition manager
<nandhu> could you tell how many partition it shows
<BluesKaj> nandhu, that's what I suspected
<zenesc> dev/sda in the usbkey dev/sdb hard disk
<nandhu> zenesc -> did you tried to install in dev/sda?
<nandhu> usually /dev/sda will be your hard disk
<zenesc> no
<nandhu> could you past the error message in past bin
<zenesc> sda in 4 gib corresponding to the usb key, sdb in 300gib
<nandhu> ok then sdb is your HDD i guess
<nandhu> zenesc -> so you are tyring to install in sdb?
<zenesc> yes
<nandhu> zenesc -> what is the exact error message you get?
<nandhu> zenesc -> have to tried to delete all partition in sdb and recreate it
<zenesc> the is no partition table at the moment
<zenesc> I ge teror on created new partition table on dev/sdb
<nandhu> zenesc -> i guess partation is currupted .. Just give me a moment  i too got this error once
<nandhu> zenesc ->Try to create a new partation table
<BluesKaj> zenesc, unmount the partition and try to format, if possible
<nandhu> zenesc ->under devices create partation table
<nandhu> and select MBR
<zenesc> need label afet file system ext4
<nandhu> so you are able to create partation now?
<nandhu> only lable issue
<BluesKaj> choose ext4
<BluesKaj> no label needed, just ext4
<nandhu> yes label is optional
<zenesc> get error create new partition table on /dev/sdb
<nandhu> could you type "sudo fdisk -l"
<nandhu> and past the output
<nandhu> in Terminal
<BluesKaj> zenesc, can you choose "check" in the option dialog (right click)
<zenesc> get text in terminal don't understand
<nandhu> open the Terminal (command prompt for linux)
<nandhu> use (ctrl+alt+t)
<zenesc> seems to be dev/sda as disk
<zenesc> says: dev/sda:4051 MB 151 heads, 42 sectors/track, 1247 cylinders etc
<zenesc> device bot dev/sda1
<BluesKaj> zenesc, so the usb is dev/sdb
<nandhu> yes so /dev/sda is USB since it shows 4051 MB
<zenesc> no usb is dev/sda
<nandhu> oh ya
<nandhu> sorry
<BluesKaj> it shouldn't be
<nandhu> ok please past the complete output
<nandhu> use pastbin.com
<nandhu> and give link
<zenesc> because it boots on it from bios there is nothing on pc at the moment no OS
<BluesKaj> zenesc, how many partitions on the drive?
<zenesc> don't know think nothing
<nandhu> ok zenesc if you are sure that sdb is the harddisk
<nandhu> dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda bs=1M
<nandhu> try the above command in Terminal
<nandhu> it will clear the complete hardisk
<nandhu> then you can create new partation
<nandhu> sorry
<nandhu> dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdb bs=1M
<nandhu> sdb
<nandhu> not sda
<BluesKaj> that will take some time tho
<nandhu> yes
<nandhu> it will take some time
<BluesKaj> doubt that dd will be able to write to the disk, simce it errors with any kind of input
<BluesKaj> since
<zenesc> failed to open /dev/sdb permision denied
<BluesKaj> sudo dd
<zenesc> no answer
<BluesKaj> then it's writing
<zenesc> is that ok?
<BluesKaj> do you see the disk activity light on ?
<nandhu> use sudo
<BluesKaj> flickering
<nandhu> sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdb bs=1M
<BluesKaj> he did
<zenesc> no flikering on key, fix light
<BluesKaj> ok well steady ones and zeros probly gives a steady light
<zenesc> if sudo dd make it work, it should be long for it reads from usb2key
<BluesKaj> zenesc, how large is the partition, do you recall?
<zenesc> probably 200gib
<zenesc> it was done automatically from instalation
<nandhu> can you try using
<nandhu> sudo cfdisk
<BluesKaj> zenesc, what installation?
<nandhu> sudo cfdisk /dev/sdb
<nandhu> try to formate using cfdisk
<nandhu> its a command line tool
<zenesc> I installed kubuntu before in it then removed and try to install again
<zenesc> sudo cfdisk give sda
<zenesc> ok sdb
<nandhu> so you are able to delete partation over there
<zenesc> fatal error cannot read disk drive
<zenesc> this for sdb
<BluesKaj> zenesc, does the drive show any data on the "used" portion?
<zenesc> how can I know?
<zenesc> look at partition editor
<BluesKaj> yes
<BluesKaj> a portion of the partition will show up as a different colour which represents data
<BluesKaj> zenesc, you said kubuntu installed but you removed it. how did you remove it?
<zenesc> don't seen to have anything and says unrecognised disk label
<zenesc> From gparted erasing first partition
<BluesKaj> by erasing do you mean delete
<zenesc> si
<zenesc> I could then reinstall Kubuntu but didn't get to be stable. now impossible
<BluesKaj> you said first partition,are there any others?
<zenesc> on partition manager says no valid partition table was found on this device
<zenesc> not now because I did installed many time trying all options, from only one partition deleting the others and then with new partitions and then nothing, at the moment no table found on the device
<zenesc> is there a way to format hd?
<BluesKaj> zenesc, open the terminal and try this , sudo fdisk /dev/sdb n
<BluesKaj> we need to create a partition table before we can format
<BluesKaj> zenesc, then sudo fdisk /dev/sdb w
<zenesc> option fdisk`give same options
<zenesc> from b to s
<BluesKaj> sorry, sudo fdisk /dev/sdb -n , then sudo fdisk /dev/sdb -w
<zenesc> -n and -w give invalide options
<zenesc> -b,-c,-h,-u,-v,-C,-H,-S
<zenesc> but don't know how to write it
<zenesc> with -b says it requires an argument
<zenesc> tried fdisk [b]sdb
<alvin> Is there a PPA with kernels to test? I have trouble loading Bluetooth firmware after wake up from suspend
<yofel> alvin: if you mean vanilla kernels, there's http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/
<alvin> yofel: Maybe. Won't I miss a lot of necessary patches?
<alvin> It's worth a try
<yofel> well, you'll miss the ubuntu patches, whether you need them or not depends on the situation
<robotti^> lordievader: yes, most modern desktop applications are using pulseaudio. and many are using alsa like flash.
<robotti^> lordievader: I am using both
<robotti^> of course every software has alsa support
<BluesKaj> intel cpu and other mobos that use intel hda audio like those on lenovo don't need pulseaudio for flash and als to work together on websites, other mobos are not so lucky
<BluesKaj> als=alsa
<lordievader> robotti^: Both? I hope you are using ALSA through Pulse.
<BluesKaj> my amd cpu equipped pcs need pulseaudio for webaudio even tho one has the intel hda chip on SB
<BluesKaj> still haven't figured out why alsa and flash don't link thru websites without pulse on some boards and not others , it's a mystery to me
<Avihay> well, noone realy grocks linox sound, or else it would have "Just works(tm)"
<Billie> How can I install Ubuntu on Samsung ATIV Smart PC 500TC Convertible?
<robotti^> lordievader: Yes
<robotti^> BluesKaj: hello
<robotti^> BluesKaj: is your sound broken on browsers?
<robotti^> BluesKaj: or using wrong sound card?
<lordievader> robotti^: Have you installed pavucontrol?
<BluesKaj> robotti^, no my sound is fine, just commenting that I need pulseaudio on my HP/amd pcs, but not on my Lenovo/intel laptop
<robotti^> aah, okay :)
<st0rmg0d> Hiho! Someone knows the installing time of linuxmint kde x68 ? ... my pc is working since 20 minutes and has 30% ...
<Guest80494> tr
<bprompt> hmm
<andrew__> Hi all
<lordievader> o/
<andrew__> I installed Kubuntu, then Windows, now GRUB loader is temporarily gone. I know the general procedure that I should follow in order to regain it (http://askubuntu.com/questions/88384/how-can-i-repair-grub-how-to-get-ubuntu-back-after-installing-windows), but I don't know which partition I should replace /dev/sdXX. The partition on which there is Linux?
<lordievader> andrew__: You install grub to the root of the device. Usually this is /dev/sda
<bprompt> ditto
<lordievader> andrew__: However, this is a better guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<andrew__> lordievader: I've seen it. But it doesn't work.
<andrew__> ls -l /dev/disk/by-label/ shows only CD-ROM, that's all.
<lordievader> andrew__: The terminal way works, you might have to mount /boot and point to it. But it works.
<andrew__> lordievader: I do not have /boot as a separate partition.
<bprompt> andrew__:     did you mean   ->   sudo fdisk -l ?
<lordievader> Then it might still be necessary to tell the grub-installer where /boot is.
<andrew__> bprompt: no, I meant ls -l /dev/disk/by-label
<andrew__> lordievader: how?
<andrew__> aha, it screamed something like "is /dev/ mounted?"
<lordievader> andrew__: "sudo mount /dev/sdaX /mnt&&sudo grub-install --boot-directory /mnt/boot" Change sdaX into your root-fs.
<andrew__> ok, thx, I will try, we will see if this simple procedure works...
<andrew__> no, this simple procedure simply does not work
<andrew__> complained of SquashFS, something like that
<bnutzer> hey, i just discovered something positive about the state of 14.04 :) it's still quite buggy for me, but looks like some bug disabled the desktop search! :)
<cfaulk40> Evening :)  Well I'm still stuck in ubuntu - I don't know what's going on, but I've downloaded the same ISO from Kubuntu 3 times now, burned it to USB Stick with unetbootin, and all three times it comes back with "Boot Error" when I try to boot from it.
<cfaulk40> Does anyone have any ideas that could help me please? I recall being able to "burn" somewhere with dd from a terminal, but I'll be damned if I can remember how.
<shadeslayer> cfaulk40: which release?
<cfaulk40> 14.04
<shadeslayer> have you tried with usb-creator
<shadeslayer> and then dd'ing the ISO
<cfaulk40> it's doing my nut.  I dl'd the wrong ISO - i got one from ubuntu.org, and wound up with a load of gnome stuff I didn't want.
<shadeslayer> also make sure the md5sum is correct
<cfaulk40> I don't know how to use usb-creator
<cfaulk40> I just looked in my apps menu - i don't even have a usb-creator in there
<shadeslayer> cfaulk40: uh, what OS are you running
<cfaulk40> at the moment, ubuntu 14.04LTS
<shadeslayer> ok
<shadeslayer> just dd it then
<shadeslayer> press ctrl+alt+t
<cfaulk40> ok, i got a terminal
<shadeslayer> a terminal will pop up -> sudo dd if=/path/to/iso of=/dev/sdX
<shadeslayer> where X => device
<cfaulk40> ok, i'll get that done now
<TheFakeazneD525> Ubuntu.org isn't the site :/
<shadeslayer> ( usually you can do sudo fdisk -l to find out which is your usb disk )
<TheFakeazneD525> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com
<shadeslayer> ^^
<cfaulk40> I know what I mean, even if nobody else does :P
<cfaulk40> All I know is, I got an Ubuntu ISO instead of a Kubuntu ISO
<ikonia> you downloaded the wrong iso, no big deal
 * shadeslayer heads to bed
<shadeslayer> night everyone
<cfaulk40> ikonia, The thing is, I only did what I did last time - which probably means the last install I had of kubuntu, 12.04 LTS, probably wasn't kubuntu.
<ikonia> if you can't tell the difference between ubuntu and kubuntu, what does it matter what it is
<cfaulk40> I can, but I sorta can't.  Having holes in your memory the size of lakes isn't a good thing, it plays hell with your brain.
<ikonia> so "you can't"
<cfaulk40> the only thing which gives it away is a lot of gnome things which i didn't really want :)
<ikonia> the thing that gives it away is the huge boot logo that says "ubuntu" or "kubuntu" then the desktop either being unity or kde
<ikonia> those are two huge things that "give it away"
<cfaulk40> in that case it was kubuntu.
<cfaulk40> It just didn't "look" like I remember KDE in any way.  I guess shit changes with time :D
<ikonia> no need to swear
<cfaulk40_> sorry, dropped off for a bit.
<CharlieTheCabbie> ok, well i know what's wrong now, and why the burns have been failing. dd just output an error - no space left on device.  It's trying to write past EOD, so I have to get a bigger usb stick.
<CharlieTheCabbie> I'll try some other time.
<CharlieTheCabbie> i don't get it though - it's a 1GB stick, and a 1GB iso.
<CharlieTheCabbie> is my math faulty or something?
<ikonia> how big EXACTLY is the iso
<CharlieTheCabbie> one sec
<CharlieTheCabbie> 1012MB
<ikonia> and how big exactly is your usb
<CharlieTheCabbie> 1018MB
<ikonia> so on paper that should fit, however I suspect rounding maybe causing you a problem, try changing the block size
<ikonia> or to be safe, just use a bigger usb
<ikonia> or a dvd
<TheFakeazneD525> iso kinda compacts stuff
<TheFakeazneD525> I guess
<TheFakeazneD525> s/guess/think
<ikonia> what has that got to do with anything ?
<CharlieTheCabbie> so the math now does fail me, do I shrink or increase the bs attribute in the dd command?
<ikonia> CharlieTheCabbie: you can use the bs= syntax for the block size it writes in,
<CharlieTheCabbie> ok, we'll try again! I'll be blowed if I'm giving up on this :)
<dodger_> i could imagine that the file system allocates a bit of the space for every so many blocks that are written, so you may end up each MB of data copied to the stick actually taking up a little more than 1MB
<dodger_> block size waste should really only come into play if you have many files
<CharlieTheCabbie> yeah, I can't seem to get it on the stick no matter how hard I try, so I'll just have to nip out in the morning and buy a more up to date stick.  I've had this one about 3 years :)
<CharlieTheCabbie> I'll come back and have another shot then. Right now, I need Z's before I wake up with poiuytrewq embossed into my forehead in the morning.
<CharlieTheCabbie> I don't like sleeping on keyboards!
<CharlieTheCabbie> night all.
<dodger_> i have one of these on my keychain that i carry a live Kubuntu around on (and my encryption key for two-factor authentication for my laptop :P)
<dodger_> http://www.bestbuy.com/site/kingston-technology-datatraveler-micro-8gb-usb-flash-drive-black/5909325.p?id=1218705874830&skuId=5909325&ref=06&loc=01&ci_src=14110944&ci_sku=5909325&extensionType=pla:g&s_kwcid=PTC!pla!!!40526151319!g!!49989913879&kpid=5909325&k_clickid=3042aeda-8c00-8768-7b7e-000039b5f800
<dodger_> haha
<dodger_> goodnight!
<CharlieTheCabbie> I have a friend of mine who put the boot sector for his linux install onto a USB stick
<CharlieTheCabbie> became fatal for him, cause he lost his USB stick and couldn't boot his own pc.
<dodger_> hehe
<dodger_> i keep two copies of the key
<dodger_> one on my desktop and one on my phone
<CharlieTheCabbie> good call :)
<CharlieTheCabbie> Anyhow, just gonna say hello to some regs, then off to bed.
<CharlieTheCabbie> See ya
#kubuntu 2014-06-27
<lordievader> Good morning.
<opiwan> hello.  I install a fresh kubuntu 14.04. want to use "physical volume for encryption" but get an error message. is this kind of encryption possible with kubuntu? (dont get this error in ubuntu)
<lordievader> opiwan: Are you talking about LUKS? By the by, Kubuntu and Ubuntu share the same core, what works on Ubuntu should work on Kubuntu too (if it has nothing to do with the DE).
<opiwan> yes... luks... but this doesnt work under kubuntu, only under ubunty (unity). want to do this from the installer
<opiwan> I get an error message (in german) that there was an error while "creation of keyfile" (translated from german)
<lordievader> opiwan: Hmm, Luks works. I'm running it at this moment. However I set it up manually.
<opiwan> yes, this can be... I am talking about the kubuntu-installer (grafical)
<opiwan> think its a problem of the installer. but I did not think that there would be such a bug because many people use the "standard" Kubuntu-ISO for installing..
<lordievader> opiwan: Please report this bug.
<opiwan> I try it.. I didnt report any bug in the past.. only was a user... but I try to do this...
<opiwan> how is the "program" called that does the installation? Is it also "ubiquity" ?
<lordievader> opiwan: Yes, open a terminal and run 'ubuntu-bug ubiquity'.
<lordievader> Users should report bugs too, if they find them ;)
<opiwan> in live-system from kubuntu-iso, right?
<opiwan> :-) I know.. dont know why.. I never was really involved in such things.. but you are right.. I think I should do more in this direction
<lordievader> opiwan: Doesn't matter.
<opiwan> oh, I did not know if it would be so simple like typing the command "ubuntu-bug xxxxx"
<lordievader> opiwan: Ubuntu has made it quite easy, indeed.
<opiwan> ok... thank you.. until it is solved... I try the alternate cd... but like I said.. it would be great if this could be solved.. because in these times (NAS, windowsxp-end).. many windows-users "convert" to Ubuntu.. they find Kubuntu (because of its look like windows 7)... and here the encryption should work I think... thank you lordievader
<opiwan> ment NSA not NAS :-)
<lordievader> I don't think many home users care about full disk encryption.
<lordievader> opiwan: The alterate cd has been discontinued, you could use the mini-iso. (That's what I used ;) )
<opiwan> Mmm.. Ive been asked a few times.. and if it would work like on ubuntu-installer: it is more easy like on e.g. windows... you just have to do a "click" for full disk encryption..
<opiwan> oh? did not know this (about alternate cd)
<opiwan> ok, then I will use mini-iso..
<opiwan> n.p.
<hateball> It's a problem if it does not work in the standard installer tho, so it's good if the bug is reported
<opiwan> I will report it..
<opiwan> @lordievader: I never used the mini-iso. what package do I have do install? "kubuntu-desktop" ?
<lordievader> opiwan: That's the one ;)
<opiwan> ;-) Thank you
<pino> !list
<ubottu> pino: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<pino>  irc://irc.explosionirc.net/Foolish.cr3w
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
<tabu> is it possible to clone a panel?
<tabu> i use two monitors and i'd like to clone my main panel and move it to the other monitor as well
<tabu> or if not possible, is it possible to overwrite the default panel so i can at least do it that way
<alvin> Is Google Talk no longer working in TelepathyM
<dmkst> Hi, I'm getting a few different kinds of errors after installing the ubuntu-desktop package on Kubuntu 14.04, is anyone able to help?
<dmkst> Specifically appears to be authentication. Also this is a fresh install, I have done basically nothing on it other than install Kubuntu and then install the ubuntu-desktop and xfce4 packages, and I've also done a format and another fresh install and get the same thing again. I will list specific error messages
<alvin> ICQ has disappeared too? It should be in the package telepathy-haze, but that is installed.
<alvin> dmkst: ubuntu-desktop? Do you want to switch between Unity and KDE?
<dmkst> Thanks for the response alvin
<dmkst> Yeah basically want to switch between the two
<dmkst> First thing I'm noticing is ksplashx gives me an error on log in, but nothing specific as it gives me the "sorry, ubuntu 14.04 has experienced an internal error" thingo
<dmkst> Second thing I've noticed is that Telepathy doesn't work with my saved Google Talk account, giving me "Applications can no longer access your <accountname>..."
<dmkst> Oh, the ksplashx error is a sigsegv
<alvin> Well, Telepathy is the thing I'm trying to configure now. New laptop. It's strange. On my old machine, which was upgraded to 14.04, everything works
<alvin> So, maybe there are essential packages missing on a fresh install.
<alvin> and I DO have authentication trouble. When an application asks for kwallet in plasma-netbook mode, that wallet is not visible. Nowhere to be seen. So, I have to switch to desktop mode in order to connect my wifi.
<dmkst> Interesting alvin, I'm also on a netbook, and first thing I did was switch to desktop mode anyway
<hateball> alvin: I'm not sure if xmpp federation works since google talk turned into hangouts
<hateball> alvin: that said I havent tested lately, since I use... hangouts
<BluesKaj> seems netbook mode is being ignored or no longer developed, I've heard other complaints
<alvin> Does hangouts work with telepathy?
<alvin> BluesKaj: No, I've heard it will become a part of plasma-next. It does work now. Sort of. But there are little annoyances
<dmkst> I find the whole concept an annoyance to be honest, but each to their own
<alvin> I wonder if the wifi-autoconnect-not-working has some influence on Bluetooth. My mouse doesn't autoconnect too.
<alvin> On a small screen, the plasma-netbook layout is nice.
<alvin> It shows promise. Doesn't feel finished
<dmkst> First install on this machine I also had trouble with Muon, by the way
<hateball> alvin: There is an API for hangouts but I don't know if it is included in any IM apps outside googles own stuff
<alvin> Ah, that's something I never use. I have never found the need for a GUI package manager. aptitude still does a terrific job.
<dmkst> Well, sort of. I had trouble with anything requesting root permissions in the GUI
<alvin> hateball: Bah. It seems like all chat services are growing away from standards again. There was a time when most supported XMPP
<dmkst> I never use Muon either, I just update with apt-get normally, but I just noticed Muon not working, as well as anything else requesting privilege elevation, whatever the KDE term for it is
<alvin> Skype, Steam, ...
<dmkst> Steam supported XMPP? Nice...
<dmkst> Well, was nice
<hateball> alvin: Yes, so it goes. Vendor lockin is the future -_-
<alvin> Well, Steam should work in telepathy actually
<alvin> I did compile some stuff once. It worked.
<alvin> I don't think there are packages in the repository for it. And Skyp integration always needed Skype itself. Which sucks
<BluesKaj> package managers are great referencing packages, I always keep muon around
<alvin> The ICQ missing is just weird? Do you guys have ICQ in the Telepathy listing?
<dmkst> No but who uses ICQ in 2014
<alvin> Some people who used it in 2000
<dmkst> Though I suppose the same could be said of IRC...
<alvin> lol, true
<dmkst> Wait I take that back, ICQ shows up if I hit more
<alvin> See? Not here.
<dmkst> I hate computers.
<alvin> I suppose I miss a package, but I have no idea which one.
<dmkst> Yeah the first time I had this I Googled a bit and heaps of posts were saying install some package, I saw suggestions for two packages, I tried to install them and found one doesn't exist and the other is already installed
<alvin> telepathy-haze, yes. It's installed by default and the description says it contains ICQ support
<alvin> It also says it supports Yahoo!, Gadu-Gadu,... I'm also missing those in the list
<hateball> alvin: try reinstalling the package perhaps
<BluesKaj> telepathy ever did much for me, I found it clunky
<dmkst> I just wanted both KDE and Unity because I feel I should perhaps give Unity another chance, after all I hated Windows 8 at first but I like it now
 * dmkst ducks
<BluesKaj> yeah I keep trying to give unity a chance, but it's like W8 , not my kind of desktop
<alvin> I can handle Windows 8, but I wouldn't use it for actual work
<dmkst> The thing I find about Windows 8 though is that it really hasn't changed much. Like there is one menu missing that nobody ever used once they got their system set up the way they like it
<alvin> Great, now KDE says my mouse is configured and working (bluetooth), and even goes so far as saying it's connected. Do I see a mouse pointer moving? No.
<alvin> I wish that could autostart. Should't that just keep working? BLuetooth mouses. I have to reconnect every time I boot.
<dmkst> I just thought I'd see if anyone had any bright ideas or quick solutions... I'll probably just format again and avoid installing >1 DE
<alvin> Not after sleep. In that case the kernel freaks out and can't load the Bluetooth firmware anymore.
<alvin> I see a lot of bug filing in the near future.
<dmkst> Bluetooth sucks in general... I wish it didn't because it could be so great. I get BT problems with every version of every OS I've ever used and the guys at work with Macs have BT issues as well
<alvin> It worked far better on my previous laptop. Bluetooth headset. Turn it on, KDE detects it. Worked great. I thought a mouse would be similar.
<dmkst> I've used BT mouses for years on all my laptops for the obvious huge benefit of not having a stupid little receiver
<dmkst> Works 100% reliable
<dmkst> 95% of the time
<alvin> Well, that was the idea. But connecting a receiver is less work than this. Timeout, timeout, timeout....
<dmkst> Sigh. Another format then. I hope I don't wear out this shitty OCZ SSD
<dmkst> Oh here's a problem someone probably will be able to solve: how do I renumber NICs? I had a Broadcom WiFi chip in this thing but replaced it with an Intel this afternoon, and now my WiFi card is wlan1 when I want it to be wlan0 because that's what I'm used to typing
<hateball> dmkst: /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules
<dmkst> Hah
<dmkst> Cheers hateball
<hateball> :)
<dmkst> Obviously when I format again that will disappear but I have it on 2 other laptops so that is handy to know
<alvin> Yes, udev
<alvin> Reinstalling thelepathy-haze didn't work.
<dmkst> You have just one DE installed, alvin?
<alvin> Oh, yes. I barely installed extra packages. And only CLI software at that.
<alvin> Bah. Guess I'll just file a bug then
<dmkst> If only I could have my beloved GNOME 2.3 back...
<dmkst> Should I file a bug? Or don't bother? I've never filed one before...
<alvin> I love KDE. Filing bugs is a good way to help the developers.
<alvin> dmkst: It's easy too, if you know against which package. Just type (for example) ubuntu-bug telepathy-haze and it will collect the necessary information.
<dmkst> I guess I want this thing working so if I reformat I won't be able to I wont be much help if logs are needed. I might see if I can reproduce in a VM
<dmkst> Yeah KDE is pretty good these days
<alvin> I payed the Microsoft Tax for this netbook, so I certainly want to see it working.
<alvin> *paid. excuse me
<dmkst> Yeah I paid the Microsoft Tax on this but I dual boot Windows. I still mind though because it came with 7 and I put Server 2003 on it to run old stuff  like Starcraft (I don't have a copy of XP which works)
<alvin> Then you get this: bug #1335119
<ubottu> bug 1335119 in telepathy-haze (Ubuntu) "telepathy-haze does not give KDE telepathy access to AIM, Windows Live (MSN), Yahoo!, Gadu-Gadu, Groupwise and ICQ." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1335119
<alvin> wine is pretty good these days.
<alvin> I opened the machine, ans switched the HDD for an SDD.
<alvin> Now I think about switching the wifi/bluetooth chip too. Damn Lenovo!
<alvin> ThinkPads aren't what they used to be for Linux users.
<dmkst> Careful which one you switch to. I follow Intel's cards closely
<dmkst> Stick with the 6230 or 6235 if you don't need 802.11ac as the new 7600 series has its share of problems. Mostly with Windows though I think so you might be ok
<alvin> That's what I need. Are the modern ones still supported by open source drivers?
<alvin> These binary blobs are giving me grief
<alvin> I'll have to check for blacklists in the BIOS too...
<dmkst> Not sure, sorry. I never bother looking into whether the Intel drivers are open or binary, I have a feeling they are open though
<dmkst> i have four Intel 6230s and two 6235s, they are rock solid little chipsets, speedy too. They are only 2x2 though. You can get the 6300 which is 3x3 but you lose the Bluetooth
<alvin> Hmm, I'll have to check it out. Maybe I'll just call Lenovo first. Let them know that I don't appreciate the Broadcom stuff
<BluesKaj> alvin, my lenovo G500 with bcm is just fine on wifi
<BluesKaj> amyway bbl
<dmkst> What is the logic behind the recent reversal in scroll direction on touchpads?
<dmkst> Ah crap, bedtime. Thanks for your assistance alvin, hateball
<ik_> hi boys
<BluesKaj> boys ?
<zenesc> Thanks to Blueskaj for the help of yesterday. Problen is solved, Hard disc was dead, got a new one , all right.
<BluesKaj> zenesc, sorry to hear that the drive was borked, but glad all is ok now
<alvin> This might be a difficult one.. None of my chat accounts want to connect due to apparmor complaints: [ 3010.568305] type=1400 audit(1403888831.687:71): apparmor="DENIED" operation="file_mmap" profile="/usr/lib/telepathy/telepathy-*" name="/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libdbus-1.so.3.7.6" pid=5224 comm="telepathy-gabbl" requested_mask="m" denied_mask="m" fsuid=1001 ouid=1001
<lvnXP> Sorry, don't know much about IRC -- Are there sections here, where I can research a few problems?
<lordievader> lvnXP: Problems related to Kubuntu can be asked here.
<lvnXP> lordievader, Q1 I installed Kubuntu using a USB, no problems... However, I removed it UNgracefully, and "Available Devices" shows it and I can't figure out how to get rid of it
<lordievader> lvnXP: Available Devices, is that Dolphin (file manager)?
<lvnXP> lordievader, yes... Dophin shows it as well as the system tray icon that shows "most recent device"
<lvnXP> whether using Dolphin or the system tray applet, there is a message, An error occurred while accessing '0 B Removable Media', the system responded: The requested operation has failed: Error mounting system-managed device /dev/fd0: Command-line `mount "/media/floppy0"' exited with non-zero exit status 32: mount: /dev/fd0 is not a valid block device
<lvnXP> sorry, but I don't know IRC etiquette... should I preface my comments with a person's nickname ?
<lordievader> lvnXP: Reboot your machine ;) that is a sure way of resetting them.
<lordievader> lvnXP: IRC usually hilight a users nick.
<lvnXP> rebooting didn't work.  additionally, I created a new user account, and the problem was there, too
<lordievader> lvnXP: Do you know how to use a terminal?
<lvnXP> yes
<alvin> Oops, I've found the reason for Telepathy's weird behaviour: apparmor
<alvin> lvnXP: You have a 3.5" floppy?
<lvnXP> alvin, I could scrounge one up...
<alvin> Nono, I meant the /dev/fd0. That's a floppy device
<alvin> Is it listed in /etc/fstab?
<alvin> The system wants to access your floppy
<alvin> God knows why
<lordievader> The floppy might be enabled in the bios.
<lvnXP> alvin, I put a floppy in and accessed via Dolphin -- tried to create a simple text file, but said it was not possible to write to media...
<alvin> lvnXP: Do you have experience with Linux and floppies? It's a different approach. Not like Windows. You have to mount it first.
<alvin> Also, your floppy drive or your floppies might be broken.
<alvin> It's why I keep lots of them as backup. Both the drives and the floppies don't age well.
<lvnXP> my linux experience is limited, I'm trying to transition -- 2 decades with MS has limited benefit
<lvnXP> I thought I read something about fstab not being available, I've tried with and w/o sudo
<alvin> What's the 14.04 equivalent of aa.complain?
<alvin> lvnXP: Just do grep fd0 /etc/fstab and you'll know whether it's listed or not.
<lvnXP> alvin, (1) thanks for your help (2) after grep command...../dev/fd0        /media/floppy0  auto    rw,user,noauto,exec,utf8 0       0
<alvin> lvnXP: So, it's there, but it does not autoload. That means your floppy will only mount when you want is (which is normal). If you don't have a floppy drive, remove that line from /etc/fstab. Use sudo nano -w /etc/fstab to edit the file and be careful not to remove too much.
<alvin> You can just uncomment it by placing # in front of that line
<lvnXP> but I do have a floppy drive... proceed with command, and UNcomment after problem resolved ?
<lvnXP> alvin, I went ahead and commented out the fd0 biz, and am now restarting
<alvin> lvnXP: Might work. Otherwise we'll have to find out what process is accessing your fd0
<SamwiseGamgee> I have an HP Pavilion a6700f Desktop PC with an AMD Phenom X4 9150e Quad-Core processor that has 4 GB of system memory, 3.25 GB of RAM, and runs at 1.81 Ghz, oh isn´t the RAM the same as system memory?
<lvnXP> alvin, I think I'm going to drop back and punt -- slick the drive and start over.  I restarted and it came up black after GUI logon.  Had to C+A+F1 to login, uncomment and restart.  Have the same problem after uncomment fd0.  May have messed up something when trying to figure out how to install x11vnc where it works all the time, for all users
<SamwiseGamgee> And my Pavilion PC is using a Zotac GT220 Synergy Edition 1 GB 128 bit DDR2 graphics card, that replaced the native NVIDIA GeForce 6150 SE graphics card
<SamwiseGamgee> This PC was built to run Windows Vista, but I installed Windows XP, on the 120 GB system drive
<SamwiseGamgee> the system drive is a 120 GB Samsung SSD
<SamwiseGamgee> My Pavilion PC also has a 1.5 TB Western Digital hard drive attached, probably to an IDE cable
<SamwiseGamgee> oh, frack
<SamwiseGamgee> Anyway, in light of the above information, would it be wise to format the system drive, and install Kubuntu 14.04-LT?
<alvin> yes
<lvnXP> I would like to install x11vnc where it's always available -- at login (for all user accounts), at logout, restart, etc...  karlrunge.com says to include the command in the "display manager startup script file" which varies by distribution.  Between init, systemd, upstart, lightdm -- I'm very confused where to look on Kubunut 14.04 !  Any of you have experience ??
<lordievader> lvnXP: x11vnc sounds like an vnc server, is this correct?
<lvnXP> lordievader, yes x11vnc is a vnc server
<lordievader> lvnXP: So it is probably a service, sudo service x11vnc start?
<lordievader> SamwiseGamgee: With XP in the state that it is I'd say format that drive and install Kubuntu onto the 120 Gb drive. (Configure the 1.5 Tb drive as /home)
<SamwiseGamgee> The 1.5 TB drive already has data on it, but there are a few partitions that are empty
<SamwiseGamgee> Should I make one of them, /home then?
<lordievader> SamwiseGamgee: You could, yes.
<SamwiseGamgee> The 1.5 TB hard drive, it´s Western Digital, was formatted with NTFS, though
<SamwiseGamgee> Should I reformat the empty partition for Home as ext4?
<lordievader> SamwiseGamgee: Yes, exactly ;)
<lvnXP> lordievade, I need to include the x11vnc command, replete with options/switches, in the display manager startup script.  I don't know what the name/location of that file in Kubuntu 14.04
<lordievader> lvnXP: Erm, if it is an upstart script it will startup when you boot your pc.
<SamwiseGamgee> lordievader , Should I use GParted-Live to format the system drive and Home drive, before I put in the installation DVD?
<lordievader> SamwiseGamgee: You can do the partitioning from a live-usb/cd of Kubuntu.
<lordievader> Select manual during the Disk Setup.
<SamwiseGamgee> By the way, when I include your name anywhere in the text here, lordievader, does my message automatically show up in red and alert you with a beep?
<lordievader> How it shows up depends on the irc client. Only your nick changes into yellow here.
<SamwiseGamgee> lordievader, are you getting beeps, when you see my messages?
<lordievader> SamwiseGamgee: No, if I did I'd turn it off.
<lvnXP> Anybody have x11vnc experience ?
<SamwiseGamgee> Oh, but it´s easy to see my messages, lordievader, because they are in yellow?
<lordievader> SamwiseGamgee: I have a script for irssi that throws messages addressed to me in a seperate window.
<Unit193> linux4u: http://paste.openstack.org/show/krndVCkrtEzZCmNRXeKO I use that on a LAN, that's no password.
<SamwiseGamgee> I am checking the cable attached to my 1.5 TB drive....to make sure it has 80 wires, and not 40 wires
<SamwiseGamgee> Cann I run a Commodore64 emulator for games using Kubuntu 14.04 with my Pavilion PC, would that work?
<SamwiseGamgee> I´m usine Wine right now with Kubuntu 12.04, so I can run the Windows based chess game called BabasChess.  It works, but I accidentally installed some DOS executable program files when I was left clicking on them by accident
<SamwiseGamgee> I was going through my Downloads folder when this happened.  Is there a way to fix that problem?  If not, then I suppose I should not install Wine on my Pavilion PC
<SamwiseGamgee> Also, I noticed that with Wine installed, when I am browsing the Web with Firefox, I am getting pop ups, so does that present a security risk?
<SamwiseGamgee> I think Service Pack 3 and some other Windows XP applications wrote data onto some of the WD 1.5 TB hard drive´s partitions.  Should I delete them before installing Kubuntu 14.04?  Or can I leave them there?  I don´t think they take up a lot of memory, and they may come in handy, if I decide to reinstall Windows XP with my backups.
<bprompt> SamwiseGamgee:    hmm why would you want to keep them? that you think they'd come in handy, is XPsp3 installed?   in the 1.5TB hdd?
<SamwiseGamgee> No, it is installed on the 120 GB Samsung system drive
<bprompt> SamwiseGamgee:    so... why keep any extra data in the 1.5tb if not needed then :)
<SamwiseGamgee> I am anxious about switching over to Kubuntu, and I have been using Windows XP for almost 20 years, and have invested a huge amount of time getting all kinds of awesome applications installed on my Pavilion PC, like Photoshop and QuarkXPress
<SamwiseGamgee> Plus, I anticipate some challenges getting the right drivers to run the peripherals such as the printers with Kubuntu, because they were working well with the Windows installation CDs
<SamwiseGamgee> For example, my MP160 Canon scanner/printer
<lordievader> SamwiseGamgee: In Ubuntu most of the drivers are compiled into the kernel. Most of the times it is simply plug and play.
<bprompt> SamwiseGamgee:    yeap, pretty much, most of the hardware will be picked up right out of the box, if not all
<Guest37252>  /server chat.freenode.net
<bprompt> SamwiseGamgee:    well.. if it's big package like that that are installed on the 1.5tb hdd, then I can see keeping them, just make a partition for kubuntu
<SamwiseGamgee> But I have had all kinds of problems already with Kubuntu 12.04 using my MP160 Canon scanner/printer
<currysand> Hi. After installing Kubuntu besides Ubuntu I have two encrypted swap partitions. Problem is: Kubuntu doesn't use any of them ("cat /proc/swaps" is empty and system monitor shows that there is zero swap). How can I fix that? I have deleted the enrypted swap which was created by Kubuntu. Now I want use the same encrypted swap as Ubuntu does.
<SamwiseGamgee> I think there´s a Mac installation CD that came with my MP160 Canon printer/scanner, could Kubuntu use that, since it´s probably UNIX based, right?
<lordievader> currysand: I thought that needed to be setup in /etc/crypttab.
<currysand> lordievader: Yes, I think that too. Found it a second ago. Thx. I will try it.
<lordievader> currysand: Good luck ;)
<currysand> lordievader: Another question. How can I find out the UUID? (I know it in this case, but what if I wouldn't?)
<currysand> It's easy to find out if the swap isn't encrypted.
<SamwiseGamgee> Or may be I could use Wine to install the onscreen manual and the MP Navigator for my PIXMA MP160 Canon printer/scanner, right?
<currysand> But blkid doesn't work here.
<currysand> I mean: it doesn't work for encrypted partitions.
<SamwiseGamgee> That may circumvent all those problems I had, and I could test it here using Kubuntu 12.04
<currysand> Any idea, lordievader?
<lordievader> currysand: blkid ;)
<currysand> lordievader: Empty output if it's used for encrypted swap partitions.
<SamwiseGamgee> Could I also use Wine to run Photoshop on Kubuntu?
<currysand> SamwiseGamgee: There is an easy way to install Photoshop under Ubuntu … mom …
<currysand> SamwiseGamgee: Dammit, it's in german (http://www.sknet.org/news/photoshop-cs5-unter-ubuntu-12-04-installieren-2/).
<SamwiseGamgee> It still may work if I use Google translate, and then choose English during the installation, currysand?
<currysand> Should work, yes.
<currysand> SamwiseGamgee: Oh.
<currysand> SamwiseGamgee: I'm not sure. Maybe the Photoshop-Installation-File is only in german …
<SamwiseGamgee> Installation files always have English and other major international languages
<SamwiseGamgee> If it has French, it would work for me
<SamwiseGamgee> I speak French
<currysand> SamwiseGamgee: Yes, but this installation file is a bit more specific. Try it and tell me.
<SamwiseGamgee> Bing is also a good translator
<SamwiseGamgee> Youŕe right, Google did not translate it so well, so I will try it with Bing
<SamwiseGamgee> His German could be bad, too
<SamwiseGamgee> Holy crap, Bing can translate the whole webpage....
<SamwiseGamgee> http://www.microsofttranslator.com/bv.aspx
<bprompt> das grosse bing
 * bprompt ducks
<currysand> What are these hollow folders on the desktop and how can I create one?
<currysand> (Fresh Kubuntu installation.)
<SamwiseGamgee> This is the part that I think Google translates better....bin ich auf.......For something deeper browse the net, I'm on a modified Linux Photoshop CS5 - Bumped package that could be installed without much effort with "Play on Linux".
<SamwiseGamgee> but it is still confusing to me
<currysand> SamwiseGamgee: Forget that part. Read on at next paragraph ("... Photoshop CS5 Extended Linux ...").
<SamwiseGamgee> ok
<currysand> SamwiseGamgee: Do "sudo apt-get install playonlinux"
<SamwiseGamgee> Now?
<currysand> Open Play on Linux and click "Install". Under "Graphic" you find Photoshop CS4.
<currysand> SamwiseGamgee: Click to install Photoshop CS4 and select the .exe file in the downloaded Zip.
<currysand> BRB
<ikonia> the more realistic option is to not run photoshop on linux and use gimp
<SamwiseGamgee> currysand?
<SamwiseGamgee> Do you need to install Wine before using PlayOnLinux, or does PlayOnLinux already have Wine as part of its native program, currysand?
<SamwiseGamgee> He wrote:  Because I perform and sometimes do photography on the screen, I got the idea to install Photoshop CS5 on Linux, not from the head. After a few minutes Googling, I got some useful results.
<SamwiseGamgee> Most HOWTO's have copied the already installed Photoshop from the existing Windows partition and emulated it with Wine under Linux.
<SamwiseGamgee> But it did not work under Ubuntu 12.04 with Photoshop CS5 as described. There were problems with the license or Photoshop collapsed directly during the boot process.
<SamwiseGamgee> By looking for something better on the Net, I got a modified Linux Photoshop CS5 Linux - launched package, which could be installed with "Play on Linux" without great effort made.
<ikonia> they are both something you should not depend on
<ikonia> playonlinux is wine
<SamwiseGamgee> oh
<SamwiseGamgee> Photoshop is way better than Gimp, I have been using photoshop for over 10 years
<ikonia> then use it on an OS that works
<SamwiseGamgee> But is Gimp easy to use?  May be it´s hard for me because I am used to Photoshop in a Windows environment
<ikonia> you've just said "photoshop is way better then gimp" - but then asked "is gimp easy to use" suggesting you've never really used gimp
<ikonia> seems a pretty stupid thing to say
<SamwiseGamgee> yeah, I should experiment more with Gimp before considering the PlayOnLinux option
<ikonia> you shouldn't consider playonlinux for anything ever in my opinion
<SamwiseGamgee> Yeah, I´m running Wine now and it caused me to accidentally install some Windows apps with ¨left click¨
<SamwiseGamgee> I´m usine Wine right now with Kubuntu 12.04, so I can run the Windows based chess game called BabasChess.  It works, but I accidentally installed some DOS executable program files when I was left clicking on them by accident
<ikonia> you shouldn't ever consider wine in my opionion - ever
<SamwiseGamgee> I was going through my Downloads folder when this happened.  Is there a way to fix that problem?  If not, then I suppose I should not install Wine on my Pavilion PC
<ikonia> playonlinux and wine are the same thing
<SamwiseGamgee> Without Wine, before, I never had this ¨left clicking¨ problem Also, I noticed that with Wine installed, when I am browsing the Web with Firefox, I am getting pop ups, so does that present a security risk?
<ikonia> why are you running firefox in wine ?
<SamwiseGamgee> I am running Firefox with Kubuntu
<ikonia> so what has that got to do with wine then ?
<SamwiseGamgee> I never installed anything intentinally with Wine, except BabasChess
<SamwiseGamgee> But since I have installed Wine, I have noticed Firefox behaving differently
<ikonia> in what way?
<SamwiseGamgee> It could have been from updating Kubuntu, though, instead of Wine
<SamwiseGamgee> Kubuntu updated Firefox just before I installed Wine
<ikonia> in what way behaving differently
<SamwiseGamgee> Since then Firefox has actually been working better, but it looks and acts more like Google Chrome, which is weird, but oddly helpful
<ikonia> sorry, you contradict yourself too much
<ikonia> you said it was having problems earlier
<ikonia> then you said it was different
<SamwiseGamgee> I was having problems with Firefox before I updated it, but I should have tested it more before I installed Wine
<ikonia> now you say it's better
<ikonia> impossible to help you
<SamwiseGamgee> I only installed Wine recently
<SamwiseGamgee> I have been using Kubuntu 12.04 for a long time, and I always had problems with Firefox
<SamwiseGamgee> the problems were related to bookmarks and flash
<SamwiseGamgee> the extensions for playing movies and videos on Firefox were not working for a long time
<SamwiseGamgee> Shockwave flash
<SamwiseGamgee> and Adobe Flash player
<currysand> SamwiseGamgee, sorry. It took a bit of time.
<SamwiseGamgee> Currsand, ikonia says PlayOnLinux is the same as Wine, and it´s a bad idea to run anything on that application
<SamwiseGamgee> He convinced me I should experiment with Gimp some more before I consider installed the PlayOnLinux version of Photoshop
<currysand> SamwiseGamgee, it's the easiest way to install Photoshop under Ubuntu. Me and my colleaque tried different ways - nothing has worked.
<SamwiseGamgee> Did the translation work for you, did you try it?
<currysand> SamwiseGamgee, that's true. I thought you need Photoshop for your business or something.
<SamwiseGamgee> Iḿ a photographer and reporter
<currysand> SamwiseGamgee, I am a german. I don't need a translation. :-)
<SamwiseGamgee> but most of my photography is freelance.  My training is print journalism, not so much photography
<SamwiseGamgee> I mostly do photography for fun now, because I have another job
<currysand> SamwiseGamgee, I think Gimp is great. I just need Photoshop to open PSD files. You can open PSD files with Gimp too, but it's very likely that some layers are missing or that gradients aren't displayed.
<SamwiseGamgee> But I have been using Photoshop on windows for over 10 years
<ikonia> if you need photoshop - use it on a supported platform
<SamwiseGamgee> Yeah, I have an old Athlon PC that has Photoshop installed
<currysand> It will take time to work in gimp but I think it's a very good alternative.
<SamwiseGamgee> you mean, it will take time to get used to working with Gimp?
<currysand> ikonia, good idea but it's nerving if you have to reboot your system to view some PDS files.
<currysand> SamwiseGamgee, yes.
<SamwiseGamgee> Yeah, that´s another reason I am nervous about installing Kubuntu, I never found a good Linux program to replace Adobe Acrobat
<ikonia> currysand: it's reality though
<SamwiseGamgee> PDS?  I forgot what that stands for.  Isn´t it called PSD?
<currysand> The Play on Linux solution works fine for me.
<currysand> SamwiseGamgee, PSD, yes.
<SamwiseGamgee> You had no problems configuring your settings during the installation process of the Linux version of Photoshop?
<SamwiseGamgee> My father went to school in Hamburg many years ago
<SamwiseGamgee> and his friend, Schuller, was obsessed with Germany
<SamwiseGamgee> Schueller, I think
<SamwiseGamgee> I guess he had the German mentality, too, always clean, precise, methodical in everything he did
<currysand> SamwiseGamgee, no, I had no problems.
<currysand> SamwiseGamgee, my sister lives in Hamburg. It's a great city.
<SamwiseGamgee> I am Canadian
<currysand> SamwiseGamgee, do you know Robin Sparkles? :-)
<SamwiseGamgee> I have visited Strasbourg and crossed the German border from France
<SamwiseGamgee> Who is that?
<SamwiseGamgee> into the Black Forest
<currysand> SamwiseGamgee, just kidding. It's a fictional character from How I Met Your Mother.
<SamwiseGamgee> what are you using photoshop for?
<currysand> Just for viewing PSD files (I am web designer/developer).
<sithlord48> it is known that KFN is down?
<currysand> I have to quit now.
<SamwiseGamgee> thanks for your help
<currysand> You're welcome. Bye.
<SamwiseGamgee> Goodbye
<sithlord48> it is known that KFN is down? http://kubuntuforums.net <- 503 error
<SamwiseGamgee> ikonia, why do you think Wine and PlayOnLinux are bad programs to run on Linux?
<bnutzer> has anyone else lost the "suspen/sleep" menu entry lately?
<bnutzer> suspend
<Luc__> I have. The menu entry then reappears after a restart.
<SamwiseGamgee> Is there a Mac Emulator similar to Wine for Windows, to emulate the Mac OS?
<SamwiseGamgee> Do I need to set up a network if I have two computers hooked up to the same ethernet phone line at the same time?
<bnutzer> SamwiseGamgee: not really. some projects exist, but they're very advanced
<bnutzer> they are NOT very advanced
<SamwiseGamgee> one PC will be running Xubuntu 14.04, the other one will be running Kubuntu 14.04, so should I create a network during the installation process, because I have not installed the OSs yet
<SamwiseGamgee> Or would it just be easier to keep one PC unplugged all the time, so they both do not go online at the same time?
<bnutzer> Luc__: oh. didn't notice your answer. thanks for the info
<SamwiseGamgee> Does PlayOnLinux work better than Wine?
<niko> a bit more yes
<SamwiseGamgee> Can I use PlayOnLinux to run the Windows Installation CD that came with my PIXMA Canon MP160 printer/scanner, so I can run the OnScreen Manual and troubleshooter interface?
<SamwiseGamgee> Oh, it´s called the MP Navigator
<valorie> SamwiseGamgee: do you need it?
<valorie> please try the free alternatives first
<SamwiseGamgee> Need what?
<SamwiseGamgee> I have not tried scanning with the printer using Linux,  I think it may be impossible without MP Navigator
<valorie> ewww
<valorie> we have skanlite
<valorie> !scanner
<valorie> huh, where is ubottu?
<SamwiseGamgee> I should test it on Kubuntu 12.04 now, before I install Kubuntu 14.04 on my other PC
<SamwiseGamgee> I am going to install xubuntu on this PC, and then replace Windows XP on my other PC with Kubuntu 14.04
<valorie> netsplit, sheesh
<SamwiseGamgee> I want to access that Pixma Canon printer on both of these PCs
<valorie> good plan, SamwiseGamgee
<valorie> you can try via the liveDVD/USB I think
<valorie> see for sure if it works that way
<SamwiseGamgee> but I am worried it will be difficult to do so, because I have alraeady experienced problems with the Pixma Canon printer using Linux
<valorie> don't worry: test
<SamwiseGamgee> Does SkanLite work better on Kubuntu or Xubuntu?
<valorie> then you'll know one way or the other
<valorie> it will work on any *buntu
<valorie> all apps work with all desktops
<SamwiseGamgee> How does that Live CD test thing work?  Does it runn off the CD only, or does it create files on your hard disk for the testing?
<valorie> runs off the DVD/USB only
<valorie> no files on your HD
<valorie> you can make your USB "persistant" and put files there if you want
<SamwiseGamgee> Wow, that´s Try and Decide feature of the installation?
<valorie> yes
<valorie> darn it, get back here ubottu!
<Unit193> !scanner
<ubot93> Scanning software: simple-scan (GNOME), Gwenview (KDE), Xsane. For instructions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ScanningHowTo and to see supported hardware: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsScanners - See also !OCR
<SamwiseGamgee> It´s tempting to test SkanLite now on Kubuntu 12.04, because if it works here, it will probably work on Kubuntu 14.04
<SamwiseGamgee> thanks, ubot93
<pedahzur> I'm using Kate, and have files open that are in different parts of the tree, but are in (different) directories that are named the same. I'd like to see the whole tree (up to the common directory), but it seems I can't. What I'm looking for is something like this: http://kate-editor.org/wp-content/uploads/2010/09/kate-treeview2.png That is from this post http://kate-editor.org/2010/09/10/tree-view-plugin-introduction/ which was dated
<pedahzur> late 2010. Was that plugin never included in core?
<valorie> pedahzur: I see file system browser tool view plugin in my kate setup
<valorie> is taht what you want?
<pedahzur> valorie: I don't think so. If you look at the image in the link, you'll see it only shows the tree for open files, and It's called Document Tree, it's not showing the entire file system.
<valorie> you can ask about it in #kate, pedahzur
<pedahzur> valorie: OK, thanks...wasn't aware there was a #kate channel.
<valorie> perhaps there is a way to get that plugin
<valorie> alis is a great tool!
<valorie> !alis
<ubot93> alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<pedahzur> Great, thanks!
<valorie> I like to search before recommending chans, just to be sure that they really do exist
<teri> owell
<harold> YEAH KUBUNTU
<WilsonB1> Has anyone  had success using multi-touch with touch screen on Ubuntu/Kubuntu ?
#kubuntu 2014-06-28
<kingbeowolf> anyone know of a piece of software that syncs owncloud calender and kde calender?
<Omega9> hi what program can I use to see what services starts up on boot?
<adi__> hi
<lordievader> Good morning.
<ik_> hi my friends
<lordievader> o/
<ik_> really ?
<lordievader> What really?
<lordievader> Are you not happy that someone waves to you?
<ik_> this S.O. is cool ¡¡¡
<ik_> I was ubuntu's user but now ...
<ik_> adicted to KDE
<lordievader> :)
<ik_> are problems now in Kubuntu last version ?
<lordievader> Not to my knowledge.
<ik_> only a problem .... in my Acer Aspire One the sond makes jumps ...
<ik_> maybe my computer is too old ...
<ik_> when i removed pulseaudio all my problems kaput ¡
<ik_> do you know aplications to make horoscops ?
<ik_> well,I must to leave , very hapiness to you ¡
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<Raj_> Hi
<Raj_> Can anyone help me out in adding existing users to Groups
<alvin> I'm trying to be difficult. Is there an alternate installer? I want LUKS + LVM on EFI, but the installer crashes when I'm trying to do it manually.
<lordievader> alvin: There is the mini iso, I've done a similar thing with that.
<alvin> Thanks, but it looks like I can work around the bug. It only occurs if I want to format with XFS. If I just say 'XFS' and format from the command line. Let's see...
<alvin> It's installing. In a few minutes, I'll know if that setup is bootable too :-)
<alvin> - Installer crashed -
<lordievader> alvin: Install the Gentoo way using debootstrap :D
<alvin> lordievader: I might. Can you point me towards some documentation?
<alvin> I know how to partition, mount everything on /target or something, and then chroot. But then what?
<lordievader> alvin: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot and http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml
<alvin> Aha. Sounds like fun
<lordievader> alvin: It is :)
<aguitel> anyway to turn off or disable kde crash handler ?
<BluesKaj> aguitel, system settings>system notifications>other notifications, uncheck system crashes
<aguitel> BluesKaj: thanks
<backharlow_> in 14.14, the KDE IM log viewer, I've unticked "show menu", and now there is no graphical way to get it back.
<backharlow_> fixed my own problem
<MrS1lentcz> Hello, what is name of KDE IM contacts, please? I need kill this application, but I cannot find it in ps aux :/
<MrS1lentcz> *name of process
<BluesKaj> MrS1lentcz, look for telepathy
<MrS1lentcz> BluesKaj: thanks "0
<MrS1lentcz> :)
<BluesKaj> MrS1lentcz, yw
<grubmbpr> Hi, help please?  KU 14.04 install onto Apple macbook pro retina 2013 model fails with a GRUB error: "Unable to install GRUB in /dev/sda5. Executing 'grub install /dev/sda5' failed.  This is a fatal error".   Mac has SSD, & no cdrom, so doing USB install. Using rEFIt(?).  Suggestions?
<grubmbpr> Hi, help please?  KU 14.04 install onto Apple macbook pro retina 2013 model fails with a GRUB error: "Unable to install GRUB in /dev/sda5. Executing 'grub install /dev/sda5' failed.  This is a fatal error".   Mac has SSD, & no cdrom, so doing USB install. Using rEFIt(?).  Suggestions?
<alvin> grubmbpr: Asking once is enough. Why do you try to install grub in /dev/sda5?
<TBotNik> All: Where is good place to get PHP OOP help?  Can't get debug to work and think it is a php.ini setting but not sure
<bluestrain> hello
<Dragnslicer> TBotNik- http://www.php.net/support.php
<lordievader> bluestrain: o/
<bluestrain> I am attempting to set up an Nvidia card up for dual display in Kubuntu 14.04 .    I have installed the nVidia drivers, and I now have an Nvidia X server settings utility, but the utility only has two selections.  "Application Profiles" and "nvida-settings-configuration".   I am seeing many more settings displayed on the Nvidia screenshots on the web.   How can I troubleshoot this problem and get the second monitor activated?
<lordievader> bluestrain: Is the driver loaded?
<bluestrain> +
<bluestrain> lordievader: I think so, how could I verify?
<lordievader> bluestrain: From a terminal: lspci -k|grep -A2 VGA
<bluestrain> lordievader, yes.   It sees my controller as GEForce 9500 FT
<bluestrain> oops GT
<lordievader> bluestrain: More important is the driver is has loaded for it, could you pastebin it?
<lordievader> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<bluestrain> yes, please stand by opening a terminal from this PC so I can cut and past more easily
<bluestrain> lordievader, connecting from the other machine.  back shortly
<lordievader> dthacker: Welcome back ;)
<dthacker> thanks
<dthacker> http://pastebin.com/WeXUMcBN
<dthacker> lordievader, that pastebin was for you.  apparently have old nick on other machine.  This is regarding Nvida card
<lordievader> As I though, dthacker. The driver is not loaded.
<TBotNik> Dragnslicer: Thanks but I need help now, not in 2-3 weeks
<dthacker> lordievader: how could I load the driver
<lordievader> dthacker: The system should do so automatically, how did you install the driver?
<dthacker> I installed nvidia-latest via apt-get
<dthacker> nvidia-current, that is...
<lordievader> !info nvidia-current
<ubottu> nvidia-current (source: nvidia-graphics-drivers-304): Transitional package for nvidia-current. In component restricted, is optional. Version 304.117-0ubuntu1 (trusty), package size 4 kB, installed size 35 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<interv> !info amd-current
<ubottu> Package amd-current does not exist in trusty
<lordievader> dthacker: The latest nvidia driver is actually 319.
<lordievader> !info nvidia-319-updates
<ubottu> nvidia-319-updates (source: nvidia-graphics-drivers-331-updates): Transitional package for nvidia-319-updates. In component restricted, is optional. Version 331.38-0ubuntu7 (trusty), package size 4 kB, installed size 36 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<dthacker> lordievader, list of current nvidia packages installed via dpkg --get-selection  http://pastebin.com/Ewv9Z2py
<dthacker> rebooting, back soon
<dthacker> well that backfired
<dthacker> resolution got set way down
<lordievader> dthacker: That could very well be a sign of the nvidia driver loading.
<lordievader> Could you pastebin the output of 'lscpi -k|grep -A2 VGA' again?
<dthacker> lordievader http://pastebin.com/M8AxeJsy
<dthacker> I don't think it loaded
<dthacker> I tried using sudo nvidia-xconfig to gen a new xorg.conf and it went horritbly wrong.
<dthacker> I also tried to use sudo software-properties-kde but could not fine an additional-drivers tab on that utility to change the display drivers
<dthacker> X log says kernel module not loading. trying via modprobe
<grub_mbpr> Hi, help please?  KU 14.04 install onto Apple macbook pro retina 2013 model fails with a GRUB error: "Unable to install GRUB in /dev/sda5. Executing 'grub install /dev/sda5' failed.  This is a fatal error".   Mac has SSD, & no cdrom, so doing USB install. Using rEFIt(?).  Suggestions?
<lordievader> dthacker: Nope driver still ain't loaded.
<grub_mbpr> Whats good "apple mac & ubuntu" channel on freenode? thanks.
<dthacker> uninstalling, adding kernel-headers package and re-installing........
<dthacker>                                     
<bprompt> grub_mbpr:      what's /dev/sda5?
<lordievader> dthacker: Add dkms too ;)
<dthacker> got it. will do
<dthacker> rebooting again.
<dthacker> back soon, save my chair
<dthacker> no joy,
<grub_mbpr> Whats good "apple mac & ubuntu" channel on freenode? thanks.
<dthacker> modprobe: ERROR: could not insert 'nvidia_304': No such device
<lordievader> Lovely, what nvidia packages are currently installed?
<lordievader> dthacker: ^
<dthacker> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7718004/    for installed nvidia
<lordievader> And your purged and reinstalled the -304 after you've installed the headers+dkms?
<dthacker> I purged and re-installed nvidia-current.   Maybe do that for the specific package?   Also the "no such device" makes me wonder.....
<lordievader> !info nvidia-current
<ubottu> nvidia-current (source: nvidia-graphics-drivers-304): Transitional package for nvidia-current. In component restricted, is optional. Version 304.117-0ubuntu1 (trusty), package size 4 kB, installed size 35 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<lordievader> dthacker: Yes, nvidia-current is a meta package.
<dthacker> ok, I'm going to purge and re-install nvidia-304.
<grub_mbpr> What's a good "apple mac & ubuntu" channel on freenode? thanks.
<lordievader> !patience | grub_mbpr
<ubottu> grub_mbpr: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com/ http://www.ubuntuforums.org/ or http://www.kubuntuforums.net/ while you wait.
<dthacker> and it's reboot time again, kids.   Leave my cookies alone while I'm gone
 * lordievader omnomnom
<SexYsuchI> bojour
<SexYsuchI> raté , je recommence : bonsoir
<lordievader> !fr | SexYsuchI
<ubottu> SexYsuchI: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<dthacker> I need to blacklist the noveau drivers
<lordievader> dthacker: Installing the nvidia driver should already blacklist the nouveau driver.
<dthacker> lordievader, if the install did the blacklist, would it be in blacklist.conf or somewhere else?
<dthacker> trying cold boot instead of warm.   yes, it's a possibly futile gesture
<elisabeth> hi there
<elisabeth> is the kde stuff in the ubuntu repos or in own one ?
<lordievader> elisabeth: All of the Kubuntu software is in the main Ubuntu repos.
<elisabeth> thx
<dthacker> still not installing.  not sure what to try now.
<dthacker> what is jocky-kde?
<lordievader> dthacker: Jockey is the additional drivers utility.
<dthacker> shouldn't I have that loaded?  I can't find it on my computer
<lordievader> Meh it will call apt in the end anyways, you just cut out the middle man.
<dthacker> will my last try is apt-get install nvidia-corrent-updates which seems to have found some things to update.
<dthacker> well, I got decent resolution back
<lordievader> dthacker: Just curious, what driver do you have now?
<dthacker> not nvidia
<dthacker> lspci just shows devices, not drivers.  How can I see drivers?
<lordievader> dthacker: Use the -k flag.
<dthacker> Subsystem: eVga.com. Corp. Device c954
<dthacker> kern.log says bios could be mis-identifying my card.   Bios is pretty old,  Will update that next, but not today.  Thanks for your help lordievader
<lordievader> dthacker: I don't think that's it.
 * lordievader goes to bed.
<Voyage> where is trash files actually present? I can see the trash files if I type "Trash:/" in dolphin
<ophkilter> anyone alive in here
<bennypr0fane> Hi, I have a problem installing the owncloud sync client in Kubuntu 14.04. Here's the output of apt-get install: http://pastie.org/9336369
<bennypr0fane> short translation, it says it depends on two packages that must/should not be installed, and I have broken packages. Can you help me figure out what that means? apt-get -f install only suggests stuff to auto-remove
#kubuntu 2014-06-29
<Omega9> hi guys
<georgelappies> hi all, what is baloo ?
<Pogo> Hi all. I've been playing with the new Kubuntu on my netbook over the past couple of days, looking for an update from Ubuntu 10.04  NBR. I'm struggling to do some things that seem obvious and necessary, such as replacing the  widgets (I guess) on the opening screen  with things that I would use. I hav figured out how to add and remove things on the favourutes bar, and I can add and delete  the widgets on the screen using a list that I
<Pogo> o I delete things off that list, and add things that I want?
<ophkilter> someone how laptop pkgs got installed and are conflicting with my plasma 5 upgrade, thing is I'm using a desktop so i don't need backlight packages etc. how can I completely remove all laptop packages and keep them from being installed on future updates ?
<ophkilter> specifically powerdevil
<ophkilter> i've pulled the dpkg list and know how to change install to hold , is there a specific package that will trigger the rest of them to be removed also, should i use deinstall instead of hold
<lordievader> Good morning.
<dnivra> hello. I logged into a guest account on Kubuntu and locked the session. Since it's a guest account created on request, how can I find out the password for logging back in?
<BluesKaj> 'Morning
<tjingboem_> i have no sound in firefox. any ideas?
<tjingboem_> i have the flashplayer plugin installed
<lordievader> tjingboem_: Check pavucontrol to see if pulseaudio receives the sound.
<tjingboem_> i'll try
<tjingboem_> i installed pavucontrol and it tells me it is unable to connect to PulseAudio
<BluesKaj> tjingboem_, then check if pulseaudio is installed
<lordievader> tjingboem_: Firefox probably experiences the same error.
<lordievader> tjingboem_: And make sure pulseaudio is running.
<tjingboem_> i have pulseaudio installed but i don't know if it is running.
<tjingboem_> how can i check that?
<lordievader> tjingboem_: ps aux|grep pulse
<tjingboem_> menno     5179  0.0  0.0  11748   924 pts/2    S+   12:34   0:00 grep --color=auto pulse
<tjingboem_> the fist is my name :)
<lordievader> tjingboem_: If that is all that is returned pulseaudio is not running.
<tjingboem_> okay
<lordievader> tjingboem_: From a terminal run: pulseaudio --start
<tjingboem_> good to know
<lordievader> tjingboem_: Then open pavucontrol again to check if it can connect.
<tjingboem_> W: [pulseaudio] authkey.c: Failed to open cookie file '/home/menno/.config/pulse/cookie': No such file or directory
<tjingboem_> W: [pulseaudio] authkey.c: Failed to load authorization key '/home/menno/.config/pulse/cookie': No such file or directory
<lordievader> tjingboem_: Is that a blocking warning? In other words does it fail to start?
<tjingboem_> i guess it doesn't run
<tjingboem_> i will try with sudo
<lordievader> tjingboem_: Oeh, no don't do that.
<tjingboem_> too late :0
<lordievader> PA is supposed to run in a user-session.
<tjingboem_> right
<lordievader> System-wide instances are discouraged.
<tjingboem_> but i got new info: Cannot access autospawn lock
<tjingboem_> - whatever that means -
<lordievader> Anyhow run the 'ps aux|grep pulse' command again to see if pulse is running somewhere.
<BluesKaj> tjingboem_, system settings>multimedia>audio and video settings>audio hardware setup tab, check theoutput setting
<tjingboem_> menno     5229  0.0  0.1 568352  5904 ?        S<l  12:36   0:00 pulseaudio --start
<tjingboem_> menno     5372  0.0  0.0  11748   924 pts/2    S+   12:40   0:00 grep --color=auto pulse
<tjingboem_> it has changed...
<lordievader> tjingboem_: Ah it's running :)
<tjingboem_> AND...i have sound, but right channel only
<tjingboem_> but progress!
<lordievader> tjingboem_: Does pavucontrol confirm that there is sound only in one channel?
<tjingboem_> ah ... i have a window now with pavucontrol
<tjingboem_> in the pavucontrol i have to set left to 153% and right to 65% to get a good division between left and right
<BluesKaj> tjingboem_, ???
<tjingboem_> i found the balance problem
<tjingboem_> it was the mixer from the soundcard
<tjingboem_> it just works - thanks lordievader
<tjingboem_> i didn't know about pavucontrol
<lordievader> tjingboem_: No problem, though I'm a bit confused about your setup. But hey if it works :)
<tjingboem_> i'm using KXStudio
<tjingboem_> but it is kubuntu 14.04
<tjingboem_> no one was responding me there
<tjingboem_> thanks again!
<tjingboem_> normally KXStudio id set up for music work
<lordievader> tjingboem_: It could explain why pulseaudio wasn't running tough.
<tjingboem_> uses jack as default
<lordievader> Jackd doesn't like PA.
<tjingboem_> in KXStudio one is able to connect the sound of firefox with jack
 * lordievader never liked jackd much
<tjingboem_> for example Ardour need jack
<tjingboem_> and you can run multiple sound programs at the same time
<tjingboem_> and link between them as you like
<lordievader> tjingboem_: I know, I've used it. But I simply don't like it.
<tjingboem_> does jack not provide for better latency?
<tjingboem_> better than alsa?
<lordievader> I thought jack still goes through ALSA? Anyhow, I don't like it because it's a pita to set up and when you are done going back to PA can be a hell too.
<tjingboem_> yes it is work :P
<tjingboem_> i had it all running in 12.04
<tjingboem_> but i have to so it all over again
<tjingboem_> do
<tjingboem_> okay - see you next time - bye!
<lordievader> o/
<BluesKaj> tjingboem_, https://www.kubuntuforums.net/archive/index.php/t-61044.html
<tjingboem_> thanks BluesKaj, i bookmarked your link and will check it later!
<BluesKaj> yeah, i always thought that alsa and jack worked together
<tjingboem_> have to go, bye
<lordievader> Jack doesn't show up in the kernel config, ALSA does ;)
<BluesKaj> I found jack clunky, but that could be my setup configuration
<robotdevil> how come kmix wont always launch from the terminal?
<peace> ..
<dthacker> lordievader, are you around?
<lordievader> dthacker: Jup, still here.
<dthacker> regarding the video issue.   Yesterday I saw an error in kern.log that said my BIOS was improperly identifying my video card.   I was considiering a BIOS update, but the last thing you said was that you thought that the BIOS was not at fault.  Do you have another direction I should look in?
<lordievader> dthacker: You put a 9600GT in the machine right? And it was recognized as a 9600gt right?
<dthacker> lordievader: yes, lspci shows me the card I expect to see.
<lordievader> dthacker: From that I concluded the problem is likely not the BIOS.
<dthacker> lordievader: fair enough
<n8w> hey
<lordievader> o/
<n8w> newly installed widgets r not showing up in the list....does anyone know why?
<swex> hey
<swex> hello all
<n8w> kde
<swex> anybody knows how kded4 is starting?
<swex> don't know why it stops working after suspend/resume on my system.
<m_tadeu> hi...I just installed plasma active....now, how do I activate it?
<tjingboem_> how can i add printers? i do not see it in System Settings?!
<BluesKaj> tjingboem_, do you kubuntu-desktop installed?
<BluesKaj> have
<tjingboem_> i think i have them installed via CUPS but i was expecting a module for it...
<tjingboem_> yes, kubuntu desktop
<BluesKaj> tjingboem_, printers should be available in system settings , which kubuntu ?
<tjingboem_> KXStudio 14.04
<tjingboem_> hello again BluesKaj, by the way
<BluesKaj> hi tjingboem_
<BluesKaj> ok tjingboem_ that's not exactly Kubuntu so I"m not sure what you may have installed or not installed
<lordievader> tjingboem_: Isn't there a KXStudio channel on Freenode?
<tjingboem_> sure there is  - but they are not so fast as you :)
<tjingboem_> i will be more patient then, thanks
<lordievader> tjingboem_: But this could very well be one of the differences.
<Shinkawa> Hello, i need help with kubuntu, someone can halp me?
<lordievader> Shinkawa: What seems to be the problem?
<BluesKaj> lordievader, not quick enough for instant gratification :)
<georgelappies> lol @ BluesKaj :)
<jdoles> apt-get upgrade is not cooperating: http://paste.kde.org/pnt1jd2zw (authentication issues)
<lordievader> jdoles: From what repo are those packages coming from? (This usually points to packages not being signed)
<jdoles> lordievader: it wasn't that. I can only hope that it was a non-zero exit statu of apt-get update at some point.
<jdoles> lordievader: I just did another apt-get update and it did work.
<jdoles> lordievader: but there were no visible error messages, so still undesirable.
<jdoles> lordievader: it would probably be better to show in some clear red way that something failed.
<BluesKaj> jdoles, 14.04?
<lordievader> It's not an error. Just a warning.
<jdoles> BluesKaj: 12.04.highest
<BluesKaj> oh\
<jdoles> lordievader: it would have been an error if I had ignored the warning.
<lordievader> No. It would still be a warning.
<jdoles> lordievader: it would have been my error.
<meoblast001> hi. i have a bit of an issue. i'm running 13.10, and when i plug in my headphones, my microphone mutes entirely
<meoblast001> is that a KDE issue or a hardware issue?
<adi__> hi. what you guys install to manage twitter on kubuntu kde?
<ed87543456> hi, does anyone know how to stop screen tearing in 14.04 when playing videos  (VLC) and in general? I have a notebook with integrated nvidia gt 850m  and tried several video drivers and all have this same problem (currently on latest  337.25 driver)
<adi__> whats the best most integrated app with KDE?
<adi__> I see there is KDE im or kopete but there is no twitter integration
<adi__> anyone any idea?
<adi__> thanks
<adi__> kde and twitter
<lordievader> !patience| adi__
<ubottu> adi__: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com/ http://www.ubuntuforums.org/ or http://www.kubuntuforums.net/ while you wait.
<adi__> I just wrote that so ubottu can jump in.
<adi__> but no usefull info from ubottu
<adi__> thanks.
<giulia> salve
<adi__> giulia: ciao
<bprompt> adi__:   http://tavisonline.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/07/choqok-screen.png
<swex> hello everybody
<bprompt> allo
<swex> anybody knows why kded4 dying after suspend and how to get for what reason?
<uma> hello.  just installed kubuntu, but can't get desktop search to work.  does it have to index everything first?  it is enabled in system settings.
<chris_> I am installing 14.04 and the install screen is offset 1/3 to the right (nvidia card, lcd display_
<chris_> did it try to use nvidia drivers during the install?
<ChrisT0f3r> I installed Kubunu 14.04 now I have a blank desktop with "the folder is empty" I don;t even see a start button. what now?
<ChrisT0f3r> can anyone see this? installer sent me here for help but I don;t see other people
#kubuntu 2015-06-22
<Roey> hi
<Roey> for some reason, my TV no longer shows up under nviida-settings... anyone have a similar issue?
<austin6598> is there a X-GNOME-Autostart-Delay= alternative for KDE?
<regedit_> hello where can i find/recover lost notes from the "Stcky Notes" desktop widget?
<regedit_> found it in /home/regedit/.local/share/plasma_notes/
<lordievader> Good morning.
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<sick_rimmit> BluesKaj: Hiya
<BluesKaj> Hi sick_rimmit
 * sick_rimmit waves
<sick_rimmit> How are you doing today ?
<lordievader> Hey sick_rimmit
<BluesKaj> I'm fine sick_rimmit , how about you ?
<sick_rimmit> lordievader: Hello my friend
<lordievader> How are you doing?
<sick_rimmit> I am good today, happy I finished the Kubuntu Podcast editing yesterday..
<sick_rimmit> I think we've made a good start
<sick_rimmit> :-)
<sick_rimmit> Sprint Planning day at work today, so Bug Triage, and lots of admin ;-(
<txeriff> hi all
<txeriff> can some1 help me with this? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2283487
<txeriff> its about ralink and kubuntu
<JunkHunk> hello I am trying to dual boot windows10 kubuntu14.04 the computer has two hdd and there is no cd/dvd so I tried to install windows10 from a bootable usb drive I tried two programs to get this bootable drive: unetbootin and winboot both made valids bootable installers with the iso
<JunkHunk> kubuntu is installed in one of the hdd
<JunkHunk> and I had a cracked windows 7 system on the other
<JunkHunk> both were working but I wanted to get rid of the cracked windows 7 and install the windows 10 insider instead...so
<JunkHunk> I deleted it all from the partition table
<JunkHunk> both the win7 partition and the filesystem one
<JunkHunk> and now the installer is unable to create or find a valid partition :-(
<JunkHunk> *I deleted only windows hdd
<JunkHunk> kubuntu still working even grub
<lordievader> JunkHunk: There are two drives? (Marked sda and sdb?)
<JunkHunk> yes
<JunkHunk> two drives
<JunkHunk> one for kubuntu the other for windows
<JunkHunk> I only deleted windows drive
<lordievader> JunkHunk: Could you run 'sudo parted /dev/sdX print' where X is a and b. And pastebin the output?
<JunkHunk> but that drive had also a tiny 100 mb filesystem partition which I think was needed
<lordievader> That is the Windows system partition.
<lordievader> Never really knew what it did.
<JunkHunk> indeed I was given the option to keep the old windows7 and install windows 10 but I really wanted to get rid of windows 7 so...I deleted it...
<JunkHunk> the installer said it would keep it in a folder called old_windows
<JunkHunk> but I decided to quit and delete partitions
<JunkHunk> my bad
<JunkHunk> now it doesnt even detect it
<lordievader> Err, so you deleted the Windows10 partition?
<JunkHunk> no no
<JunkHunk> hehe
<JunkHunk> I had a win7
<JunkHunk> but it was downloaded from the internet...and cracked
<JunkHunk> I didnt want to keep it
<lordievader> Did you upgrade the Windows 7 to Windows 10?
<JunkHunk> no that was the given option
<JunkHunk> I didnt follow
<JunkHunk> I deleted the win7 partition and formated it
<BluesKaj> JunkHunk, reformat the former windows partition to NTFS , then make sure it's first HDD in the BIOS  boot sequence
<JunkHunk> okay
<JunkHunk> and then usb boot?
<JunkHunk> with the installer?
<JunkHunk> how to list partitions?
<BluesKaj> usb first then the ntfs hdd
<JunkHunk> GNU Parted 2.3
<JunkHunk> Usando /dev/sdb1
<JunkHunk> ¡Bienvenido/a a GNU Parted! Teclee «help» para ver la lista de órdenes.
<JunkHunk>                                                                          (parted)
<JunkHunk> that is what I get when sudo parted /dev/sdb1
<JunkHunk> I ll try putting it the first in the bios seq
<JunkHunk> it is already formated I did with console in the installer options
<BluesKaj> boot sequence in bios/uefi
<JunkHunk> it says there is a media driver needed
<JunkHunk> but I dont believe it
<JunkHunk> I think it is because I am trying to install from usb drive
<JunkHunk> it says media driver and that it could be dvd, usb or hhdd...
<hateball> !windows
<ubottu> For discussion on Microsoft software, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<JunkHunk> thanks
<BluesKaj> JunkHunk, have you done this ? https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/download/windows-usb-dvd-download-tool
<BluesKaj> hey regedit
<regedit> heya BluesKaj
<skomorokh> Is there a privacy settings or similar dialog in kubuntu?
<skomorokh> My computer is connecting to daisy.ubuntu.com and I didn't tell it to.
<ShalokShalom> You mean your firefox ?
<skomorokh> Apparently it's a program called "whoopsie"
<skomorokh> Jun 22 10:49:59 quite whoopsie[961]: [10:49:59] Cannot reach: https://daisy.ubuntu.com
<skomorokh> That's some sort of error reporting thing.
<skomorokh> Which was easy enough to google.
<skomorokh> But I'm looking for a settings panel or list someplace that includes everything like this.
<skomorokh> I'd rather not have to pore over pcaps and audit the whole system---I do vaguely trust canonical so I'd be fine if there was just a place that listed these things, figured there might be a control panel for it?
<Walex2> skomorokh: good luck :-)
<Walex2> skomorokh: in 2016 Ubuntu is probably going to switch the desktop released to be the same as the Ubuntu Phone, with apps, apps store, and app permission profiles.
<skomorokh> Walex2: That'd be neat... with a polished version of that sort of a system I could whitelist the few apps that I actually want to allow network access.
<eXistenZe> good afternoon
<Walex2> skomorokh: you can sort of do that now with AppArmor+iptables.
<skomorokh> Walex2: super fiddly tho
<Nexus7> Coming from Fedora KDE spin with KDE 4.x to Kubuntu with Plasma 5 -> was surprised to find taskbar icons do not scale well - bug?
<eXistenZe> why is dropbox for linux developed for ubuntu and nautilus?
<BluesKaj> eXistenZe, check this out, http://www.nixternal.com/kde-and-dropbox/
<lordievader> eXistenZe: Last time I tried it Dropbox worked fine under KDE.
<eXistenZe> nops
<eXistenZe> the only thing that works is the srvice itself and cli lordievader BluesKaj_
<eXistenZe> no task icon and no gui whatsoever
<BluesKaj_> eXistenZe, yes the icon doesn't work in plasma 5
<eXistenZe> file update/changes notifications are major important to me
<BluesKaj_> I just bookmarked it for now until these issues are fixed
<eXistenZe> what source are you using BluesKaj_ ? Ubuntu fedora debian or other source?
<eXistenZe> x64 or x86?
<BluesKaj_> eXistenZe, are you referring to dropbox ?
<eXistenZe> yes
<BluesKaj_> source/\
<BluesKaj_> ?
<eXistenZe> did you compile it yourself? Or used a .deb?
<BluesKaj_> it's a tar.gz file that I extracted thenadded the dropboxd file from ~/.dropbox-dist to startup in system settings
<lordievader> I don't think Dropbox will fix their icon issue anytime soon.
<eXistenZe> whick tar.gz?
<lordievader> eXistenZe: Source is platform independent
<BluesKaj_> eXistenZe, https://www.dropboxforum.com/hc/communities/public/questions/203347335-Stable-Build-3-4-4
<igor__> Hi, how can I disabled integrated graphics card?
<ShalokShalom> remove the driver ?
<BluesKaj_> igor__, did you install a pci graphics card ?
<ShalokShalom> for which sense ?
<igor__> I have HP pavillion notebook with 2 graphics card, and it's reboot with overheating
<ShalokShalom> because of the interal gfx ?
<ShalokShalom> sensors ?
<ShalokShalom> just type sensors in your konsole
<igor__> 70-90 degrees
<igor__> I tried vgaswitcheroo, but there isn't this file
<lordievader> igor__: Is it full of dust?
<BluesKaj_> igor__, you have a hybrid gpu setup, intel and nvidia graphics ?
<igor__> Yes, intel and nvidia
<igor__> With Windows it works normal
<BluesKaj_> igor__, install nvidia-prime, depending on your OS that might solve your problem
<ShalokShalom> igor__: 70-90 degress on which chip please ?
<ShalokShalom> BluesKaj_: we are here in kubuntu ;)
<ShalokShalom> igor__: please post the output of sensors on pastebin.com
<BluesKaj_> ShalokShalom, depends on which kubuntu
<ShalokShalom> igor__: and send us the link then :)
<Igor2_> http://pastebin.com/T2JXcusy
<Igor2_> I tried install nvidia prime, but "nvidia-prime is already the newest version."
<BluesKaj_> Igor2_, which kubuntu version are you running?
<Igor2_> 14.04
<BluesKaj_> ok, and you haven't upgraded to plsama 5 yet ?
<BluesKaj_> er plasma 5
<Igor2_> I don't now, I typed "sudo apt-get upgrade"
<Igor2_> 0 upgraded
<BluesKaj_> Igor2_, stay with what you have (plasma 4) because 5 is very difficult to run hybrid graphics even with nvidia-prime...you need to run a different command than apt-get update anyway for plasma5
<BluesKaj_> but as recommended , clean your laptop, a dudt buildup could be creating the high temps
<BluesKaj_> dust buildup
<Igor2_> Ok
<BluesKaj_> Igor2_, refer to your laptop users guide/manual for instructions
<ShalokShalom> igor__: do you life with animals ?
<Igor2_> No. With Windows it works fine, I  installed Kubuntu few hours ago
<ShalokShalom> igor__: hnn, all your chips seems to be hot
<ShalokShalom> if it works with windows, there is no reason to clean it
<ShalokShalom> igor__: how young is the notebook ?
<Igor2_> 4 years
<ShalokShalom> ok
<ShalokShalom> you already boot another distribution ?
<ShalokShalom> in the most bad case, this is related to acpi
<ShalokShalom> i have a notebook, which goes up to 60 degrees in idle, for this issue
<Igor2_> One year ago I installed Ubuntu, it worked normal
<ShalokShalom> ok, fine :D
<ShalokShalom> thats good
<ShalokShalom> so maybe a regression
<ShalokShalom> which version ?
<Igor2_> ubuntu?
<Igor2_> Hmm, maybe I need to install Ubuntu and then kde?
<ShalokShalom> no
<ShalokShalom> yes, which version of ubuntu ?
<Igor2_> 12
<ShalokShalom> igor__: sorry igor, i was busy. i would recommend to boot another distro in live mode (happens it in live mode as well ?) and check it, if its a regression or something else
<ShalokShalom> igor__: if you like the KDE stack: http://diestelkind.de/matthias/
<ShalokShalom> check the md5
<ShalokShalom> if you want to deactivate the nvidea chip: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HybridGraphics#acpi_call
<ShalokShalom> you can also test to remove the intel gfx driver :)
<ShalokShalom> it will start with VESA then, who knows what cause the trouble
<Igor2_> Ok, I will try
<Igor2_> Thanks
<eXistenZe> dropbox and wmsystemtray are going to kill me
<fulvioabrahao> hello
<fulvioabrahao> anybody here?
<ahoneybun> hey fulvioabrahao
<fulvioabrahao> hi
<fulvioabrahao> it is my first time using irc
<ahoneybun> nice! welcome
<fulvioabrahao> thanks
<ahoneybun> fulvioabrahao: got a problem?
<irctc137> anyone know of a good gui based backup/restore filesystem program?
#kubuntu 2015-06-23
<Roey> hello
<Roey> why did my Firefox settings all reset when I restarted it?
<Roey> then I go ask about it in #mozilla and they kick me out
<Roey> hi
<Roey> ok f that, I have no idea why Firefox messes up on itself.  It auto-messes-up.
<Roey> Another question though.. I can't see the partiitions on my backup hard drive (either of them).
<Roey> running cfdisk /dev/sdb gives me a menu for "Select Label Type"
<MacCheese> Does kubuntu spy on what you do on your computer?
<ussher_> Is it normal for Xorg to keep changing the process number every second or so?  ps -ef | grep Xorg  gives me 2693 on first run, then 2693 right after then 2697, 2699.......
<ussher_> Was trying to follow these instructions: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-software-2/100-cpu-usage-from-xorg-process-how-to-to-troubleshoot-4175512292/  and use pstack to see whats up with my high Xorg cpu count, but cant get a static ps number
<donix> .
<donix> Does anyone have a guide for Kubuntu to Arch?
<donix> I'm wanting to switch to arch but still use the KDE interface
<WhitePelican> I would like to install kde but not the kubuntu desktop. I used to install kde-full but it's gone now
<WhitePelican> can someone help?
<strayPuppy> WhitePelican: funny because I see it.
<WhitePelican> I meant in 15.04
<ion__> Hello kubuntu is for old pc?
<Guest8986> Hello
<Igor_> It's better to use Xubuntu on old pc
<Guest8986> understand
<Guest8986> Lubuntu is not good for old pc?
<Igor_> It's good too
<Guest8986> understand
<Guest8986> how learn linux a newbie?
<donix> I've looked at xubuntu but it seems like it's not as configurable as Arch or kubuntu
<donix> I would like to use it though if it has the same or near same amount of custimization
<donix> mostly in terms of appearance
<Guest8986> :D
<Guest8986> understand
<Guest8986> But for od pc good is xubuntu,kubuntu.
<Guest8986> And how is the best distribution for begginer?
<donix> old pc Lubuntu is best, but Xubuntu doesnt use much more resource  so if you like it more, it would be ok
<TaZeR> can someone please explain to me how it is acceptable to leave the full disk encryption manual function of the installer broken release after release?
<TaZeR> why is this not being fixed? why am i unable to use full disk encryption while manual partioning in the kubuntu installer
<TaZeR> kind of ridiculous to have to install another flavor of ubuntu and then the kubuntu meta package just to have a kubuntu system with luks-dm
<juacom99> hi, one quick question. I encounter an issue many times and i was wondering why it may hapend.I'm in a fresh install of kubuntu 15.04 but happend to me also when i upgrade from 14.09.The problem is that the file ~/.cache/ksyscoca5 set it owner to root somehow  making plasma 5 crash (kinit5 procces to be precise). anyone knows why this keep hapening?
<Igor_> What is normal temperature for hp laptop?
<juacom99> LIST
<lordievader> Good morning.
<sick_rimmit> lordievader: Good morning
<lordievader> Hey sick_rimmit
 * sick_rimmit waves
<frenda_> Hi, Where is networking settings?! When I click on the network applet, there's not any botton for settings there! I want to add a vpn entry
<lordievader> frenda_: Is the little wrench still there? If so, you need to click that.
<frenda_> little wrench? do you mean that hamburger icon?!
<lordievader> Err, I do not have plasma5 infront of me so I don't really know.
<howlymowly> hi everyone.. short question:  I have a litle problem with some applications which recognize mousecliks only with a little offset..  I don't really have an idea what GUI framework is casuing this.  but when I set up a fresh KDE desktop the problem is done.. appliations that are affected are for example:   git gui, and the plot window from matplotlib
<howlymowly> after googling a little bit it seems that the affected framework is mainly Tcl/Tk
<howlymowly> any idea what to do about this ;)?
<frenda_> http://uploadkon.ir/fl/dd/71690 --> where is network settings? (on KdePlasma5)
<lordievader> frenda_: Look at the paste of mck182 in #plasma.
<frenda> 1. http://uploadkon.ir/fl/dd/71693 --> 2. http://uploadkon.ir/fl/dd/71691 --> is this settings correct for a TCP connection over OpenVPN?
<lordievader> I suppose.
<lordievader> frenda: Try and see if it works.
<frenda> Nope!
<frenda>  It's the reason i'm here!
<lordievader> frenda: Does it give errors?
<frenda> No! it didn't try to be connected when I press the button under network applet
<frenda> When I open network manger setting, something called kdewallet prompt for password! what is it?
<lordievader> frenda: What does the networkmanager log say?
<lordievader> Ah, it wants a password. Wich it thinks is stored in kwallet.
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<frenda> lordievader: what do you mean for 'it think'? who thinks?
<lordievader> frenda: Networkmanager.
<frenda> ah, ok; So waht's the password? my account password does not work
<lordievader> frenda: The one you set up at the first launch of kwallet.
<frenda> Oops, I didn't setuo anything till now for it!
<frenda> setup*
<frenda> http://uploadkon.ir/fl/dd/71695
<JohnDoe1972> hey guys
<lordievader> o/
<JohnDoe1972> can someone help me format a partition on a multiboot drive which is using grub2 ?
<JohnDoe1972> i want to replace win xp with win 7
<JohnDoe1972> but keep my distro intact
<lordievader> JohnDoe1972: Tell Windows7 to isntall to the XP partition (letting it format that one). Then after the install repair grub.
<JohnDoe1972> lordievader, o/
<JohnDoe1972> \o
<lordievader> JohnDoe1972: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<JohnDoe1972> thx man
<JohnDoe1972> n1
<Neo9> mongodb-server1 port 1111  portforward to mongodb-server2 on port 2222.  how to do it in ubuntu?
<lordievader> Neo9: Iptables?
<Neo9> lordievader:iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -p tcp -d <mongodb-server1-ip> --dport 1111 -j DNAT --to-destination <mongodb-server2-ip>:2222
<lordievader> Neo9: For example.
<Neo9> lordievader: is any thing wrong in the rule.
<lordievader> Looks alright.
<Neo9> lordievader: it's not working for me.
<lordievader> Is your kernel allowing the forwarding of packets, as well as the firewall?
<Neo9> lordievader:how can i know that? is there any way ?
<lordievader> Neo9: http://serverfault.com/questions/140622/how-can-i-port-forward-with-iptables/140626#140626
<Neo9> lordievader: modified         echo '1' | sudo tee /proc/sys/net/ipv4/conf/ppp0/forwarding       still it's not working.
<Guest92254> hi, if i run a plasmoid on the plasma desktop will it keep running on the default desktop?
<lordievader> Neo9: Do all interfaces have that permission? And do you have a forward rule set up?
<Neo9> lordievader: all interfaces have same permission.
<Neo9> lordievader: forward rules        iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -p tcp --dport 1111 -j DNAT --to-destination 192.168.3.50:2222
<Neo9>                                                  iptables -A FORWARD -p tcp --dport 1111 -j ACCEPT
<lordievader> The source and destination are not on the same subnet, right?
<Neo9> lordievader: both are in same private n/w. same subnet.
<lordievader> Yeah, that is not going to work. Portforwarding is a NAT thing.
<lordievader> Hmm perhaps I spoke too soon: http://www.simplehelp.net/2009/04/15/how-to-redirect-traffic-to-another-machine-in-linux/
<Neo9> lordievader: server1(public-ip) portforward to server2(private-ip) which is accessible to server1.   this case ?
<lordievader> That would be NATting, however a 192.168.1.x to another 192.168.1.x address would be routing.
<Guest92254> will plasmoids keep working outside of the plasma desktop when i run it?
<Neo9> lordievader: thanks. will see the both concepts clearly.
<Neo9> lordievader:thanks.
<lordievader> Neo9: Sure, no problem.
<Canon> hello anyone admin cisco with linux
<BluesKaj> Canon, best to ask in ##linux chat
<ShapeShifter499> hi
<ShapeShifter499> would you guys support kde on arm here?
<ShapeShifter499> I've been trying to get audio working inside a chroot on my android phone and I came across a post online mentioning that kde might help. But kde causes hard reboots on my device and I'm not sure why
<ShapeShifter499> The thing is I can safely run two XFCE4 based Chroots at the same time using swap (one debian and the other arch linux) but it seems KDE is crashing on me resulting in a hard reboot
<lordievader> Err if Ubuntu supports arm... I guess.
<ShapeShifter499> I submitted the same question to #ubuntu-arm, no replies yet
<ShapeShifter499> lordievader: :/
<lordievader> I don't think Ubuntu on ARM is very popular.
<TaZeR> hey is kubuntu fixing its installer
<TaZeR> so i can finnaly install just kubuntu without going through another flavor to first to get manual partioning with luks-crypt working
<ShapeShifter499> it appears that kde is trying to use sound and android doesn't like it so it hard reboot crashes
<ShapeShifter499> fff
<JohnDoe1972> lordievader, you know if i can access the usb drive from within linux if im booting from that usb ?
<mparillo_> Booting from a live session as in from the ISO, or using a USB drive as a normal, installed user?
<lordievader> JohnDoe1972: It should already be mounted, might even be rw mounted.
<austin6598> is there any way to find the dependencies of a .deb file?
<mparillo> Does this help? http://xmodulo.com/how-to-check-package-dependencies-on-ubuntu-or-debian.html
<austin6598> actually just running dpkg through terminal tells me what the dependency is
<omzig> how do i get my password in ubuntu
<lordievader> austin6598: Or you unpack it and check the debian/control file.
<lordievader> omzig: What do you mean?
<austin6598>  <lordievader i got it to work but im not sure how to do exactly what you said
<lordievader> austin6598: ar to extract the deb, tar to extract the control tarball.
<omzig> i'm using a mac lordievader and have ubuntu in VM but lost password to use it
<lordievader> Boot it up in single mode.
<rosco_y> When I'm booting my system it complains that the runtime jounal is 8.0 MB, and only 7.9 MB is allowed.  What is the Runtime Journal?
<lordievader> Sounds like systemd's logger.
<rosco_y> lordievader ty--I'm kind of wondering if I have to run some kind of fixdisk routine....
<rosco_y> I'll probably end up reformatting, reinstalling.....
<rosco_y> but oh well...
<lordievader> Or would it be filesystem related.
 * lordievader is starting to doubt
<rosco_y> yeah, I think it's something to do with the filesystem
<rosco_y> I was running a program that crashed, and I needed to do a hard reboot...and that's when the trouble started...
<lordievader> rosco_y: What is the output of 'dumpe2fs -h /dev/<filesystem with warning>
<lordievader> '
<rosco_y> lordievader: I don't actually know what filesystem it is....I'm way back in newbie land
<rosco_y> how can I tell which device I'm booted on?
<rosco_y> I'm booted to the device now...
<rosco_y> ok, I'm having a glimmer of an idea.  mount devices until I've mounted the location where I am?
<rosco_y> lordievader: I thought I was booted to sdb1, so I ruan dumpe2fs -h /dev/sdb1, which failed with "permission denied, Couldn't find valid fs superblock."
<rosco_y> I'm thinking of just scrapping it and moving on
<rosco_y> I have my work backed up
<rosco_y> probably fastest to reinstall 0S at this point, when the amount of time I'd spend figuring this out is factored in
<rosco_y> oh well.  Thanks lordievader, I appreciate it...
<andrewmurphy> greetings
<eXistenZe> Hey guys
<eXistenZe> How do I set up an auto update routine to apt-get?
<eXistenZe> I can set a script with sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade but then it will ask for a password and a confirmation for every update
<lordievader> eXistenZe: My /etc/crontab takes care of that (on the servers that is).
<lordievader> I get nice emails about the results.
<Tux_> hello?
<Tux_> sorry it's my first time round here i have no idea how frequently this IRC is used
<Tux_> does anybody already have the 15.04?
<lordievader> Hey Tux_.
<Tux_> hi lordievader
<lordievader> Tux_: My Kubuntu box is on 15.10 ;)
<Tux_> oh
<Tux_> and i though i would be up to date
<Tux_> anyways
<lordievader> Tux_: Most people are on 14.04 or 15.04 though ;)
<lordievader> Nah, I am running a development release.
<Tux_> what do you think about 15?
<lordievader> New and shiney, eh ;)
<Tux_> i guessed smth like this
<Tux_> well
<Tux_> yeah it is
<Tux_> but i kinda dont understand why they (or you :)) have taken so many features
<Tux_> or hidden
<Tux_> :D
<Tux_> just to save space?
<lordievader> Most of the functionallity should still be there. In one form or another. Not everything is ported to KF5 but those things that are not ported should be available in their KF4 version.
<lordievader> What are you missing?
<Tux_> for example i don't know how to set my clock on 12 h basis
<Tux_> anymore
<Tux_> and sure that doesnt really matter on itself
<Tux_> but things add up
<lordievader> Hmm, I suppose that should be configurable. I do not have plasma5 in front of me so I cannot check.
<lordievader> If it really is missing and no one in  here can help you with it you should file a bug.
<Tux_> you think that's worth mentioned?
<lordievader> I think it is still somewhere there. If not, it is a regression bug if you ask me.
<Tux_> where should i look ?
<Tux_> (apart from 'Digital Clock Settings' where i cannot find it)
<eXistenZe> regional settings?
<eXistenZe> country?
<lordievader> Tux_: Locale settings.
<lordievader> ?
<eXistenZe> do you know how to add spell check dictionary / languages?
<Tux_> hmm
<Tux_> eXistenZe: yeah
<Tux_> i tried something brb
<eXistenZe> lordievader:  how do you set up cron?
<eXistenZe> cli only?
<lordievader> eXistenZe: Err there was some kcm for cron. Though I find it easier to simply use a text editor.
<eXistenZe> lordievader: any tut n00b friendly
<lordievader> eXistenZe: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto
<Tux__> ok i tried regional settings -> Formats -> Time: -> UK
<Tux__> didnt really
<Tux__> work
<lordievader> Under plasma4 you could change the entire date format.
<eXistenZe> it works for me
<lordievader> I suppose this is still possible.
<Tux__> eXistenZe: how?
<Tux__> eXistenZe: what I described?
<eXistenZe> just change the "time" in details
<eXistenZe> US for example as AM/PM
<eXistenZe> has*
<Tux__> ok im trying US now
<Tux__> brb
<Tux_> oh yea US works
<eXistenZe> lordievader: that's definitly not n00b friendly
<lordievader> eXistenZe: Meh. Then you'll learn something new :)
<eXistenZe> one step at a time
<eXistenZe> not 20
<eXistenZe> I can create a script, make it executable and put it on startup
<eXistenZe> that's a step
<lordievader> eXistenZe: Why not put the script in cron/anacron?
<eXistenZe> 20 steps?
<eXistenZe> and still need the password input
<eXistenZe> or to write it on the script itself, which does not seem very safe
<lordievader> eXistenZe: No, things in root's crontab or in /etc/crontab are run as root.
<eXistenZe> hum... ok... and the update confirmation inputs?
<lordievader> eXistenZe: The -y flag.
<eXistenZe> that's 21 steps then
<lordievader> Nope just two, 1 create script, 2 put in /etc/crontab
<eXistenZe> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade into an .sh and execute it with -y?
<eXistenZe> no sudo need I guess
<lordievader> eXistenZe: Allmost: apt-get update \n apt-get upgrade -y
<lordievader> Don't forget to make the file executable.
<eXistenZe> how do I put the sh in /etc/crontab ?
<lordievader> Mine looks like: 10 2  * * * root /root/scripts/autoupdate.sh
<eXistenZe> is it safe to keep the scripts in /home ?
<lordievader> eXistenZe: Just /home/<somescript>.sh? Doesn't make sense to me. But do whatever you like ;)
<eXistenZe> in /home/scripts for example
<eXistenZe> cause /home is in a second HDD with all user-related files
<eXistenZe> I guess I can put the wmsystem tray start script there too...
<lordievader> An autoupdate script I'd put somewhere in /root/
<lordievader> But that is me. Put it where ever you like.
<eXistenZe> these "10 2  * * *" define something like the interval execution? or run at startup?
<lordievader> eXistenZe: Yes, see the man page ;)
<lordievader> Time interval.
<pasjrwoctx> can some one help me with html mail?
<pasjrwoctx> how do I find help with thunderbird?
<pasjrwoctx> ????
<eXistenZe> lordievader: does this work? @reboot root/scripts/autoupdate.sh ?
<eXistenZe> and what exactly is a startup? A login or a full boot?
<lordievader> eXistenZe: That only runs that script at reboot.
<lordievader> Full boot.
 * lordievader is off to bed
<eXistenZe> it claims to "Run once, at startup. "
<lordievader> Correct, but there are better ways to do things at startup. Cron is for periodic tasks.
 * lordievader is now really off to bed ;)
<eXistenZe> you were the one who recomended cron :)
<JohnDoe1972> hey guys how do i repport improper use of admin privaledges in #ubuntu
#kubuntu 2015-06-24
<JohnDoe1972> hello
<sockfluff> Hello guys, can I ask for some help?
<sockfluff> Anyone here?
<moomilk> I require assistance
<moomilk> Kubuntu 15.04
<moomilk> First task bar and desktop freezes. When I get to that point, I can ctrl-alt-del to the shutdown menu, but it won't shut down, and freezes completely. If I keep using the computer after the desktop is frozen, then everything will freeze 5 minutes after. The cursor will work, and the screen will still turn off when I close it. The only way to shut down is power button.
<sockfluff> anyone home
<regedit> hello
<regedit> my keyring / keychain / whatever it's called doesn't seem to be working... i may have accidentally uninstalled one or more of its components
<regedit> i do see some gnome-keyring stuff installed
<regedit> gnome-keyring         gnome-keyring-3       gnome-keyring-daemon
<regedit> looks like it might be all installed but maybe disabled or something
<regedit> how do i put it back in business?
<regedit> KDE Wallet Manager hangs...
<regedit> did i delete some dependencies?
<chinesejar> how to install brackets in kubuntu 15.04
<chinesejar> do you know???
<valorie> brackets?
<valorie> unsure what you mean, chinesejar
<valorie> you mean a package named 'brackets'?
<valorie> !info brackets
<ubottu> Package brackets does not exist in vivid
<chinesejar> yeah
<chinesejar> an editor
<chinesejar> omg
<valorie> seems to be something related to Tex or LaTeX?
<valorie> if you can find a deb file, it's easier
<valorie> but best to just find an editor that *is* packaged
<chinesejar> you can enter the official website "brackets.io" to know about it
<valorie> do they have a .deb ?
<valorie> !deb
<ubottu> deb is the Debian package format, also used by Ubuntu. To install .deb files, simply double-click (in Ubuntu) or click (in Kubuntu) on them to start the GDebi utility.
<chinesejar> yes
<chinesejar> it tell me lacking of some devel package when i use deb
<valorie> install it then?
<chinesejar> i clicked it and it hints "Could not satisfy the dependency relationship"
<chinesejar> then it hints the error infomation
<chinesejar> install interrupted
<chinesejar> or you can tell me a better editor for web developing
<chinesejar> html js css editor
<dirtside1> Howdy. So I just installed Kubuntu 15.04 a little bit ago, and it sure is pretty, but I've noticed that they seem to have gotten rid of the ability to customize date and time formats. You can now only pick a country and it's an all-or-nothing proposition. Is there some way to get back the ability to customize date/time formats separately?
<dirtside1> Specifically I just want the clock widget to show 24-hour time and a short date, like I had back in 14.04, but from everything I've found that appears to be impossible unless I manually code my own widget
<dirtside1> Also, I presume there were discussions at some point (on some mailing list or forum) by the KDE developers about the change to the locale settings. Where might I find the archives of these discussions? I'd like to know the reasoning behind their decision to remove this customizability.
<valorie> dirtside1: there has been a change in Qt5 that is making this difficult
<valorie> KDE devels don't like it either, but so far, have not figured out a way to either change Qt devel minds, or do a good workaround
<draikx> Hello all. I upgraded 14.10=>15.04 over the weekend, and I seem to have lost functionality of my Logitech G930 USB bluetooth headset. I have it set as the master channel, but it all still goes to my TV via HDMI. How do I make it go to my headset?
<dirtside1> thanks val
<draikx> In "Audio Hardware Setup", I can hear the "Front Left" and "Front Right" audio when I click on the respective button.
<draikx> Device Preference only has "PulseAudio Sound Server" as the available option.
<draikx> GStreamer for the backend
<darokthar_> I'm using pulseaudio, If i have problems with my audio, i use pavucontrol. KMix seems to have some problems with pulse.
<darokthar_> Maybe that's your problem draix?
<darokthar_> Oh, he's gone already.
<usawr> if i did the biarch wine compile, what winearch should i use to rune everything?
<usawr> and do i put everything in the same wineprefix
<lordievader> Good morning.
<steve-_-> hi all. is this bug known? does a ticket exist for this? https://youtu.be/gxhA7Vv_5ng?t=2m59s
<lordievader> steve-_-: Oeh I've seen that. It has to do with vm's and their screen resolution changes.
<lordievader> On KVM changing the scaling option fixed it.
<steve-_-> lordievader: so it's rather a vmware bug than a kubuntu bug?
<lordievader> Err no, KVM suffers from it too.
<lordievader> Never spent much attention to it since it was easy to fix.
<steve-_-> yes but obviously a bug that should be fixed. https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Bugs/Reporting is a messy wiki page with a lot of text :S
<lordievader> steve-_-: I'd file this one at http://bugs.kde.org
<steve-_-> lordievader: do you have a link to the existing report?
<lordievader> I'm not sure if there is one, you should search for it.
<steve-_-> hm finding quite a few wallpaper bugs. not sure which one applies here.
<lordievader> steve-_-: Looks like kde bug 348647
<ubottu> KDE bug 348647 in general "Plasma 5 does not stretch a screen wallpaper when resizing a VirtualBox window" [Normal,Unconfirmed] http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=348647
<JunkHunk> hello I need help with kdinit
<JunkHunk> I long ago installed avant window navigator which is a gnome application and therefore was not working good then I uninstalled but there must be something of that application still in the system because each time I login a warning appears saying kdinit could not launch avant-window-navigator: could not find avant-window-navigator executable
<JunkHunk> how could I fix this?
<JunkHunk> using kubuntu 14.04
<steve-_-> lordievader: thanks for the link. will subscribe to that bug to keep track
<lordievader> steve-_-: Please comment on it that it affects you too.
<steve-_-> will do
<JunkHunk> I found this thread where all about java installation is well explained: http://www.ubuntu-guia.com/2012/04/instalar-oracle-java-7-en-ubuntu-1204.html
<JunkHunk> I need to run a program with java7
<JunkHunk> but after installing it....
<JunkHunk> sudo apt-get install icedtea-7-plugin openjdk-7-jre
<JunkHunk> I cannot choose in right mouse button menu
<JunkHunk> it still appears the 8 as the only option
<JunkHunk> I needed to add the webupd8 repo
<JunkHunk> and then Install the 7
<JunkHunk> installer
<JunkHunk> it works now
<JunkHunk> I cant tell the same for the mysterious avant window nav leftovers in the system
<JunkHunk> its bothersome!  each time I login the warning appears and the system delays for a minute or so
<hateball> JunkHunk: do you use "restore session"? perhaps it is trying to restore the avant window even after it is removed
<JunkHunk> hateball restore session?
<JunkHunk> in config?
<JunkHunk> I ll check it out
<hateball> JunkHunk: press alt+f2 and type "session" and you should get to the right spot
<hateball> by default KDE tries to restore a previously saved session, I prefer to start with a blank one each time
<hateball> I suppose the savedata is stored somewhere in ~/ but I don't know where
<JunkHunk> I dont find it
<JunkHunk> http://askubuntu.com/questions/428805/prevent-kubuntu-from-remembering-previous-session
<JunkHunk> and it is already configured to start an empty session
<hateball> ah ok
<JunkHunk> thanks for the tip anyway
<tahaan> JunkHunk: ~/.kde/share/config/ksmserverrc AND ~/.kde/share/config/session/* (I think that's it)
<JunkHunk> !!
<JunkHunk> what is that?
<JunkHunk> oh
<hateball> JunkHunk: there is also ~/.config/autostart and ~/.kde/share/autostart to look in
<tahaan> Where KDE stores session
<JunkHunk> I ll snoop there
<hateball> it may have a leftover .desktop file for avant
<JunkHunk> first suggested folder...no avantwindow
<JunkHunk> just kmix and kwin
<JunkHunk> in kdeshareautostart...just plasmanetbook.desktop file
<JunkHunk> hmmm
<JunkHunk> for the .config/autostart...
<JunkHunk> there are some files I don't use anymore..
<JunkHunk> docky.desktop and wallch.desktop from the same time I tested avant window navigator
<JunkHunk> they got uninstalled better though
<JunkHunk> anyway I ll remove these ones...they do nothing here
<JunkHunk> HOOOHOO
<JunkHunk> I found it!!
<JunkHunk> under ~/.kde/autostart
<JunkHunk> tahaa you didnt name that one...
<JunkHunk> but there is a awn.desktop there!!
<tahaan> JunkHunk: I did not
<JunkHunk> cool I am eager to test the login
<JunkHunk> see you and thanks a lot
<tahaan> I get a disk I/O error on first boot of Kubuntu 15.04 in Virtualbox, while shutting down.  http://imagebin.ca/v/26KniONUIqb1
<hateball> tahaan: sr0 is cdrom
<tahaan> hateball: I missed that, but that jsut makes it worse.
<hateball> tahaan: and you dont have any such removable devices in /etc/fstab or mounted through virtualbox?
<tahaan> That is where I installed from
<hateball> tahaan: does the system not continue to halt after that?
<tahaan> I had to reset the VM.
<tahaan> hateball: I don't think it should try blk_update_request on sr0
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<eXistenZe> good afternoon
<eXistenZe> good afternoon
<eduzen> Hi
<basse> hi, i have strange problem with Dolphin. i dont see any preview of fonts.. and there is no configuration option to view them.. is this missing feature?
<regedit> why... why can't we have nice things... :'(
<regedit> i can watch youtube clips normally shiny perfectly in windows with my GeForce 610M, but here in kubuntu it's all choppy and tearing
<mparillo> I find youtube is almost never choppy in Chrome, but it sometimes is in rekonq.
<mparillo> (and sometimes does not play at all in rekonq).
<regedit> using chrome here
<regedit> tried with hardware accel, and without
<regedit> playing with all sorts of Compositor, Nvidia Settings, and CompizConfig options
<regedit> choppiness insists on remaining choppy :'(
<regedit> restarting chrome (and even entire OS) continuously
<regedit> still choppy!
<BluesKaj> regedit, chrome or chromium ? chrome has it's own builtin flash that's much better then the one in chromium , unless chromium has adopted the chrome version
<regedit> chrome
<regedit> google-chrome --version: Google Chrome 43.0.2357.130
<BluesKaj> regedit, got an example on youtube that's choppy
<regedit> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3sA7GIScldQ
<BluesKaj> smoothe here ,and I'm usinga lot of bandwidth atm DLing the latest Wily daily image
<regedit> where have I gone wrong?
<regedit> even the KDE environment in general often seems to have that choppy edge to it
<regedit> what's generally better: Nouveau, kubuntu repo Proprietary, xorg-edgers Proprietary, or Nvidia Proprietary?
<BluesKaj> regedit, nvidia recommended in system settings/driver manager
<eduzen> i have a problem with kde
<regedit> BluesKaj: well that used to be 346 (i think non-updates?) until i added the xorg-edgers repo, when their 352.21 became recommended
<eduzen> it doesnt appear nothing after loggin
<eduzen> i search and find something about dolphine with sudo that maybe is what i did
<BluesKaj> regedit, you're new drivers , the latest aren't necessarily the best to use in my experience
<BluesKaj> using
<eduzen> someone knows?
<BluesKaj> xedgers doesn't maintain the drivers with any consistency, so they fail when one gets kernel upgrades
<regedit> eduzen: you might want to try Alt+F1 to get command shell and delete some of your KDE cache/configs (someone please list which) so when you reboot it will start afresh
<regedit> BluesKaj: hm i see...
<regedit> BluesKaj: is 346-updates a bad idea compared to regular 346?
<eduzen> i found on the internet, that some owners from home folder had changed. I changed to my user and now i can see the background image
<BluesKaj> well afaik the 346 is still fairly new ..haven't used it yet , still on th e 340 here , but my card is sortof entry -level , 8400gs
<regedit> BluesKaj: and you watch youtube clips smooth and crispy?
<regedit> where have i gone wrong... :(
<BluesKaj> yes,
<BluesKaj> regedit, is it just youtube that's choppy ?
<eduzen> regedit: now I can see more things, but not the menu bar; the bottom one that launchs applications
<regedit> eduzen: there is another config/cache to reset/delete
<eduzen> there is a problem if a delete al .cache folder
<eduzen> because i already installed cinnamon
<eduzen> because without a desktop manager i couldnt use the pc
<regedit> eduzen: possibly ~/.config/plasma-org.kde.plasma.desktop-appletsrc
<eduzen> let me see
<regedit> BluesKaj: i can log into my fresh Windows 8.1 installation and load vanilla internet-crap-explorer 11 and the same clip plays beautifully
<eduzen> regedit: :(
<eduzen> I'm using plasma now
<eduzen> and the bottom there is nothing
<eduzen> it's like use openbox
<regedit> eduzen: if there are channel logs search for my nick a few days ago i went throught the same exact thing
<regedit> it was about deleting or chowning some config/cache files and rebooting
<regedit> unless i'm forgetting something else...
<BluesKaj> regedit, what about Firefox , have you tried it ?
<eduzen> ok thanks
<regedit> eduzen: it may have been in the #ubuntu channel though...
<eduzen> ok, i wll reboot mi pc and then i will check that
<eduzen> thank you very much!
<regedit> BluesKaj: just downgraded to 346-updates, will reboot and see. thanks!
<regedit> eduzen: np good luck
<BluesKaj> regedit, I don't use the "updates" they aren't stable either, but I guess it's worth a try
<regedit> BluesKaj: i'll switch to the non-updates if i still have trouble
<BluesKaj> BBL , errands to todo for 40 mins or so.
<regedit> BluesKaj: restarted. now i remember why i got the xorg-edgers driver; there's a bug where the mouse disappears when it reaches the screen edge...
<regedit> more specifically when it reaches the top edge of my 2nd monitor
<regedit> BluesKaj: are you sure xorg-edgers will break with kernel changes? don't they make sure to stay in line with the kernel?
<regedit> nevermind, im'a stay away from xorg edgers, missed the part where they warn "...This PPA is currently meant to be used as a whole. Please do _not_ individually install packages from it...Do not assume that because it lets you install a DDX with just the driver and libdrm update that it will work. These packages are made with scripts that use the the current packages as the base, so some dependencies can be wrong and your package manager
<regedit> will not resolve that for you..."
<regedit> if i want to install drivers directly from Nvidia, what do i need to keep in mind about breaking from kernel changes, what steps do i need to take if that happens, or what to avoid doing etc.?
<baggiogroup> indonesia
<regedit> baggiogroup: the fish? or the vegetable
<baggiogroup> vegetable
<baggiogroup> yang indo mana?
<regedit> BluesKaj: hm yes i *think* it does seem much closer to smooth and crispy play in firefox
<eXistenZe> hey there.
<eXistenZe> is ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports recomended?
<flame21> hi
<mparillo> eXistenZe: I use it on 15.04. What is nice about a PPA is that if it breaks something, you can simply remove it.
<jubo2> can I install Kubuntu15 on a server and just tell it not to boot X unless I tell it to boot X ?
<jubo2> #debian-offtopic prlly considers pauvre jubo-jubo ein des idiots
<jubo2> whoops.. wrong chan.. see y'all in #kubuntu-offtopic
<eXistenZe> hi
<lordievader> o/
<eXistenZe> got into serious trouble yesterday lordievader
<lordievader> How so?
<eXistenZe> been getting the login to black screen bug
<eXistenZe> 10 times yesterday
<eXistenZe> it seems related to plasma/kwin .config files corruption
<lordievader> Do you reconfigure those things everytime you get your original desktop back?
<eXistenZe> I delete all those files and restore my old .config
<eXistenZe> and yes, reconfigure desktop, K menu, etc
<lordievader> Right. Reconfigure stuff one step at a time next time. Log out and log back in. All in order to see what triggers it.
<eXistenZe> I made a safe .config and a corrupt .config folder comparison
<eXistenZe> perhaps (just perhaps) it's a plasma-org.kde.plasma.desktop-appletsrc file corruption
<eXistenZe> but I can't reproduce the bug now to test the theory
<eXistenZe> oh... and I have to delete the .cache too (don't know why though)
<Smilex> Hello. I just tried booting into a usb with Kubuntu installed, and the Kubuntu logo pulsades 3 times then stops.
<eXistenZe> the other small nasty bug is the konsole crash on exit with "Executable: konsole PID: 5370 Signal: Segmentation fault (11)"
<Smilex> I let it hang for about 10 minutes, but it never started again
<Smilex> Anyone have an idea as to why this is?
<Smilex> s/pulsades/pulsates
<lordievader> Smilex: Press escape when you get to that screen, or boot up without the 'splash' and 'quiet' kernel parameters.
<Smilex> lordievader, pressing escape didn't work. I'll try the params
<Smilex> Hey. I've been trying to boot kubuntu from a usb, but the boot gets stuck with a message sort of like "soft lock up - CPU#3 stuck for 22 seconds [systemd:2236]" (maybe not verbatim)
<valorie> Smilex: did you md5sum the USB image?
<valorie> !md5
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Smilex> valorie, I did run the disk check grub option
<valorie> that checks your physical disk
<valorie> md5 checks the ISO you are attempting to boot
<valorie> nothing to do with the media its on
<valorie> this is why I always torrent the ISOs, since ktorrent does that automatically at the end of the download
<valorie> but it is always worthwhile doing it again on the USB if there is a problem booting
<valorie> first, before checking anything else
<Smilex> valorie, md5 and sha256 are the same thing?
<valorie> not quite, but both for verifying in this context
<valorie> just follow the first link unless you are in windows
<Smilex> valorie, the md5 windows program output is very different from the sha256 on the kubuntu webpage
<valorie> two links: one for linux, one for windows
<Smilex> Yes. I followed the windows one
<Smilex> but it provides a md5sum.exe
<valorie> and you are in windows, just to be sure?
<valorie> I've not worked in windows for many years, and never done an md5sum in it
<Smilex> Yes, and same here
<valorie> so all I can do is tell ubottu to give you links
<Smilex> which is why I'm wondering if md5 is the same thing
<valorie> I've never produced an .exe file in linux
<valorie> what I know about it is on that first link
<Smilex> No I'm in windows
<Smilex> nvm, found some other software
<valorie> cool
<Smilex> valorie, took forever, but yes the checksum is the same as the one provided on the download page
<valorie> cool, so you know that you have a good ISO
<valorie> however, I have no clue about "soft lock up" -- have you tried copy/pasting and then googling the error message?
<valorie> the precise error message often is important
<Smilex> valorie, yes it's common. Sometimes it's serious, sometimes it isn't
<valorie> might be a firmware issue
<Smilex> apparently it happens because some code in kernel space loops too much
<Etriaph> Does anyone know where the widget style configuration is stored?
<Etriaph> For whatever reason, my breeze theme was unset and I can't configure back to it.
<valorie> configs are now in ~/.config and ~/.local
<Etriaph> Everything looks GTK+, this is strange.
<valorie> although if it is for some unported app, you might still find stuff in ~/.kde
<valorie> all plasma5 stuff will in config or local
<valorie> that said, you might find more precise advice in #plasma
<Etriaph> Ah, good idea.
<Etriaph> OK, word of warning to others, don't install appmenu-qt5
<Etriaph> Obviously a huge bug with it.
<valorie> Etriaph: is this reported?
<Etriaph> valorie: I just encountered it and fixed it by removing that package, but I don't actually know what the issue was.
<Etriaph> valorie: Will report my experience though against the package.
<Etriaph> Err.. except I don't have the package installed anymore.
<valorie> heh
<Etriaph> Launchpad needs a raw bug reporting feature.
<Etriaph> I was trying to add application menus to a top taskbar, which is what led me to that package.
<valorie> `ubuntu-bug packagename` in the cli is just that
<valorie> aka apport
<Etriaph> Does it require the package to be installed?
<Etriaph> I guess not, thanks valorie :D
<Etriaph> Logged, good to go.
<valorie> thank you
<Etriaph> Actually, gonna log another bug if I can get someone to confirm it.
<Etriaph> But you need a number pad on your PC to do it.
<Etriaph> KCalc doesn't accept input from the number key pad on the keyboard with or without num lock on.
<valorie> perhaps ask in #kubuntu-devel and #kde for people who may have kcalc installed
 * valorie does not
 * eXistenZe secods the bug
<Roey> <Roey> I have a Wacom Intuos 5 and I have kde-config-tablet installed... yet when I go to systemsettings5 I don't see any config section for tablets...
<Roey> <Roey> is this its own config command?
<Roey> valorie:  heya
#kubuntu 2015-06-25
<drinkcoffee> s
<rosco_y> Are there any graphical utilities that help to see the layout of your hard drives?
<rosco_y> fdisk -l would be start, I suppose
<Roey> ros
<Roey> doh
<baudspark> Hi all. I had a simple script that was autostarting with kde4 that no longer autostarts. I discovered that it's because the xdg autostart standard is now limited to launching .desktop files, so I created one that launches my script. When I run the .desktop file from plasma shell it works perfectly, but when I add it to autostart it does diddly squat. What should I paste, and what M should I RTF?
<klobster> Hey K friends
<klobster> I've got questions about vpns ISPs and DNS anyone out there to help me/ help me find a room?
<klobster> man kubuntu used to be fun
<klobster> you guys have changed man
<ChrisCopp> hello
<ChrisCopp> I was wondering if I could get a little guidance, or maybe a help page
<ChrisCopp> I'm using chromium and can't seem to watch facebook videos.
<ChrisCopp> I have the latest updates installed, do I need to install Adobe flash on its own?
<valorie> hi Roey
 * valorie was afk for many hours
<alvin> Raah. My locales are wrong again. KDE should leave these settings alone!
<alvin> C.UTF-8 doesn't exist, right?
<sick_rimmit> Good Morning..
<alvin> Is there anyone who knows what packages is responsible for asking if you want to install Flash every time you log in? I'd like to file a bug. Asking once is ok, but asking a user every session if he wants to install proprietary software that might compromise his system is a bit weird.
<hateball> alvin: I *think* kubuntu-notification-helper
<alvin> Sounds plausible. Thanks
<hateball> I've got that package removed anyhow since it was broken in early 15.04
<alvin> Hmm. Where does Firefox gets its certificates? I've used a startssl cert, end Firefox trusts it. Kontact does not. Could it be that the startssl CA is missing from KDE?
<hateball> Firefox uses its own certificate store afaik
<alvin> continue - this session only - KDE crash handler with akonadi_imap_resource. Segmentation fault. There we go again. It's going to be one of these days.
<hateball> I'd guess Kontact uses systemwide certs, /etc/ssl/
<hateball> Or perhaps it too uses its own keystore, but I dunno since I dont use it :|
<alvin> System Settings -> Network Settings -> SSL Preferences is what it uses. But I suspect Firefox of having it's own store.
<alvin> Firefox doesn't integrate well with KDE and that irks me sometimes. I mean, on a default Kubuntu install it wants to open .zip files with Gwenview and stuff like that.
<hateball> I use Chromium instead, it plays nicer
<hateball> Even uses kwallet
<hateball> Dunno if Firefox does that these days
<alvin> startcom is in that store. I'll have to look further.
<alvin> It does? No, firefox does not.
<alvin> On the other hand, Chrome installs a binary blob now? Don't know about Chromium.
<hateball> the whole voicesearch thing?
<alvin> Yes, that one
<hateball> supposedly chromium did, but I checked my system and couldnt find it enabled anywhere
<alvin> I still miss Opera. Yes, it was closed source, but what a browser! Started using Firefox again, and it's ok. But it does crash a lot when closing the browser window.
<lordievader> Good morning.
<Roey> hey valorie.  I'm trying to figure out why the KDE tablet service is not started.  I have libwacom installed.  How do I start this service?
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<Roey> heya blue
<BluesKaj> hi Roey
<Roey> yo Blues, I had issues with this computer--my mounted external hard drive mysteriously starts giving i/o error until I run the mount command again; couldn't get the wacom tablet working; etc.  but I fixed them
<alvin> For a moment there I thought Roey was talking about "KDE active". Has that project been revived yet?
 * Roey shrugs and is off to shower & work
<BluesKaj> Roey, have you considered a setting in /etc/fstab for your external drive using UUID. Check the UUID by running sudo blkid.
<kallah> okey im about to install kbuntu, do i need extra drivers for my computer or can i use the one included?
<hateball> kallah: Everything is included
<hateball> kallah: You might have some wifi or gpu that does not come enabled at install-time, but you'll be prompted afterwards to enable those drivers
<kallah> will it run much faster installed to hdd then from the live usb session
<hateball> It'll likely run slower, but it will boot faster
<hateball> Since when you're live-booting, it's read into RAM
<eduzen> thks regedit!!!!
<regedit> eduzen: uh sure thing (what about agaijn?) :)
<eduzen> jaja
<eduzen> also!
<eduzen> haha
<dev_> whats the k for
<lordievader> dev_: From Wikipedia: The K was originally suggested to stand for "Kool", but it was quickly decided that the K should stand for nothing in particular.
<dev_> kool
<Roey> Blue_Xombie:  I will do that.
<Roey> Blue_Xombie==BluesKaj?
<Blue_Xombie> nope
<Blue_Xombie> wrong person
<eXistenZe> hey
#kubuntu 2015-06-26
<Nonya> Hello i am using hybryde os
<glenn_> guys, why does okteta freeze on the open file dialog
<glenn_> anyone?
<valorie> glenn_: have you tried launching the application from the commandline, to see if there is anything interesting in the output?
<glenn_> valorie, It works fine when i run 'sudo okteta'
<glenn_> although the form is a bit uglier..
<glenn_> but works nonetheless
<valorie> oh gosh, NEVER run applications as root
<valorie> if you have done that, that might make the problem you are having
<valorie> and if you *do* have to run as root in a gui app, use `kdesudo`
<glenn_> no only reason i ran it as root, is because i was getting freezing on the open dialog!
<valorie> :(
<glenn_> why is running gui apps as root bad?
<glenn_> oh wait, root owning all the files it makes?
<glenn_> hmm
<valorie> not sure how to fix that beyond fixing your whole $HOME
<valorie> it changes permissions in your home to root
<valorie> this may take many minutes, depending on how big your home is, but you can run `chown -R username folder/`
<valorie> which version of kubuntu are you using, glenn_?
<glenn_> ill give it a whirl, cheers
<glenn_> 15.04
<valorie> ok, so run that on just ~/.config
<valorie> and ~/.local
<valorie> that will save a lot of time
<glenn_> hmm, ‘/home/glenn/.config/QtProject.conf’ is spitting the dummy
<glenn_> is that something i want to force?
<valorie> huh
<glenn_> sudo $USER:USER chown?
<valorie> for starters, ~/ is short for "/home/glenn/"
<valorie> I've never used it with sudo
<valorie> !chown
<ubottu> An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<valorie> !info okteta
<ubottu> okteta (source: okteta): hexadecimal editor for binary files. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:14.12.3-0ubuntu4 (vivid), package size 82 kB, installed size 436 kB
<valorie> that isn't much info
<glenn_> hmm
<valorie> I would look in launchpad for recent bugs filed against okteta
<valorie> since the chown stuff won't help with your original problem
<valorie> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !pkexec (for older releases: !gksu and !kdesudo). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<valorie> pkexec? hmmm, I've not seen that
<valorie> !pkexec
<ubottu> pkexec is a PolicyKit tool that allows an authorized user to run (graphical) applications as another user, similar to !gksu.
<glenn_> here is the bash output of me runnign okteta from terminal
<glenn_> http://pastebin.com/ZjHRGW8G
<glenn_> (and open dialog - to freeze)
<glenn_> there are some interesting lines
<valorie> so do you think that you have ever run sudo when you should not have?
<valorie> because finding ksycoca5 mentioned is rather suspicious
<glenn_> most likely.. haha
<glenn_> but not from memory
<valorie> you might try `chown -R me:me .cache/ksycoca5`
<valorie> too
<valorie> well, glenn:glenn
<valorie> not me:me
<glenn_> hmm, issue persists
<valorie> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/okteta/+bug/1455586
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1455586 in okular (Ubuntu) "Kickoff doesn't Respond, KDE Applications don't Open" [Undecided,New]
<valorie> and one more open bug
<glenn_> sorry valerie, kubuntu froze when i clicked the link..
<glenn_> its beign down that alot latley
<glenn_> random freezes the require reboots
<valorie> hmmm
<valorie> I'm also running 15.04, + backports
<valorie> no freezes, no crashes
<valorie> almost boring
<glenn_> xfce with xubuntu was so stable for me - but kde is so pretty!
<glenn_> but so unstable for me :/
<glenn_> my hardware is more than enough to handle aswell
<valorie> might be a wonky driver?
<glenn_> not sure - when i install nvidia drivers the OS wont boot
<glenn_> and i have to go into root terminal and purge the drivers
<sick_rimmit> Good Morning
<lordievader> Good morning.
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<kiko3214> Hi,  when I try to start HDR luminance or digiKam I get this error /usr/bin/digikam: error while loading shared libraries: /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libIlmThread.so.6: invalid ELF header  .. I tried googling around but can't find anything that would lead me in direction of fixing this. Any ideas ?
<Alex__> I have a problem with my dancepad, is it the right place to seek help ?
<BluesKaj> Alex__, dancepad?
<Alex__> It's a FutureMax dancepad
<BluesKaj> what Operating System does it run on ?
<Alex__> Kubuntu
<Alex__> It works on Windows 7
<Alex__> and it worked so far on Kubuntu until the latest update.
<BluesKaj> is it software or a device/hardware ?
<Alex__> It's a device
<BluesKaj> i ssume it's connected via usb, so does lsusb show it?
<Alex__> Yes
<Alex__> Nonetheless jstest has a strange behaviour, it was not the case before. http://pastebin.com/dvvUy9Qc
<hyper_ch> hmmmmm, what's going to happen with Kubuntu?  ->  http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=Kubuntu-15.10-Worrying-State
<BluesKaj> hyper_ch, that's just speculation based on Jonathan's departure as the Kubuntu dev leader for one year. He's still active as a developer for Kubuntu. We thnk Kubuntu will carry on past 15.10, That article is just one kid's opinion :-)
<Esdouzewa> BluesKaj: however 15.10 alpha release notes do mention "The Kubuntu team are committed to releasing 15.10 in October. Updates, bug fixes and future releases are currently uncertain. "
<BluesKaj> Esdouzewa, uncertain in who's opinion , the writer's or the developer's?
<soee> until any official statements, just ignore ll this :)
<Esdouzewa> BluesKaj: that's what I'm seeing in the kubuntu 15.10 alpha 1 download page
<BluesKaj> soee, hard to ignore rumours tho, we just have to put up with it
<Esdouzewa> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WilyWerewolf/Alpha1/Kubuntu <- this one
<hyper_ch> BluesKaj: but his opinion seems to be rather prominent when he voices it ;)
 * hyper_ch wonders if he should upgrade to wily just have a newer systemd version
<BluesKaj> prominent ? only if you think so
<hyper_ch> BluesKaj: top 20k visites pages worldwide :)
<hyper_ch> interestingly, my most trafficed site ranks 350k worldwide and 163k in india...
<soee> hyper_ch: there is not any performance boost with new systemd if ou think about it
<soee> but the system works just fine
<hyper_ch> soee: no, it's regardng openvpn
 * soee is on Wily
<hyper_ch> they introduced a feature in 220 which allows to umount network drives before the connection is closed...
<BluesKaj> nice for him, but I spend a lot of time with the devs...does he and do the those who visit his site? I don't think so.. He's just speculating based on a mistake on a web page.
<hyper_ch> because right now I face a 180 second timeout when powering off
<soee> hyper_ch: ah that is thing i'm not familiar with
<hyper_ch> before, I could use the downroot plugin in openvpn but that doesn't seem to work properly anymore with systemd
<BluesKaj> my openvpn servers connect fine to this pc which has systemd, but that's not the same as your setup I'm sure
<hyper_ch> BluesKaj: no, I mount cifs over the vpn
<hyper_ch> and systemd shuts down the vpn connection
<BluesKaj> right
<hyper_ch> and then tries to umount the cifs
<hyper_ch> which it can't because it becomes unresponsive
<hyper_ch> but as said, they added new stuff in 220 which should fix that but 15.04 is just 219
<BluesKaj> 220?
<hyper_ch> systemd v220
<BluesKaj> oh
<hyper_ch> but this weekend I'll have a deeper look at btrfs... setup my homeserver anew last weekend with btrfs.... now I need to learn how to make snapshots and stuff and how to back those up efficiently
<hyper_ch> all my rsync-ssh-hardlink-fu will need adjustment :)
<BluesKaj> this is my first encounter with systemd, there's lots of controversy, but i works ok so far
<BluesKaj> it works
<hyper_ch> I still hate it ;)
<hyper_ch> sysV was just so simple and beautiful :)
<BluesKaj> there must be a good reason for the change
<hyper_ch> it's more modern and you can start things in parallel which should speed up things and stuff...
<hyper_ch> but I'm set in my old ways ;)
<hyper_ch> hmmm, for some strange reason kmail won't update my inbox anymore
<TJ-> My main gripe is binary logs via journald by default, unless you disable that and install syslog-ng manually. Text logs are critical when trying to fix badly broken systems
<hyper_ch> this is bad IMHO
<vbgunz> on KDE 5, some font rendering is really jagged
<vbgunz> nvidia and chrome show them off the best, anyhow know how to fix it?
<vbgunz> otherwise fonts are overall smooth
<hyper_ch> TJ-: normal text logs are great... binary logs.... weird
<hyper_ch> however if sysd is running it allows you get to nicely the logs for the service yuo want
<TJ-> hyper_ch: The systems I trouble-shoot are mostly dead and I'm working with forensic copies that aren't exectued
<TJ-> hyper_ch: with binary logs being the default, and needing to work with images containing binary log files with potential corruption/lost data in those files, makes life 10x more difficult
<hyper_ch> I agree... as said, displaying logs within systemd is really nice
<hyper_ch> how can I access akonadi gui in 15.04?
<vbgunz> anyone know why some fonts in KDE 5 are jagged? it appears they have no aliasing whatsoever whereas fonts overall are smooth?
<BluesKaj> which font do you use , vbgunz?
<BluesKaj> and check your dpi setting
<regedit> hello
<regedit> sometimes my desktop/display goes bonkers, such as if plugging/unplugging a second HDMI monitor, or other unpolished scenarios
<regedit> what are the definite list of commands to restart KDE / restart X / restart plasma etc ?
<regedit> *definitive
<ricktimmis> regedit: Well I just took a look at systemctl -a
<ricktimmis> which lists a bunch of stuff, might be worth a grep / look through them see if anything looks like its suits
<regedit> ricktimmis: ok thanks, will check that
<murthy> BluesKaj: pm?
<BluesKaj> murthy, ok
<regedit> halp! my graphical desktop is not loading, which were the files i need to double-check are not owned to root? and where is the sddm config file with like auto-login settings please?
<BluesKaj> regedit, can you get to a TTY/VT ?  If so run systemctl enable sddm
<regedit> BluesKaj: yep i do (that's how i'm on IRC now, via weechat-curses!)
<regedit> trying...
<regedit> BluesKaj: i am being prompted for my password, and here's something interesting in the output:
<regedit> BluesKaj: insserv: fopen(.depend.stop) Permission Denied
<regedit> BluesKaj: do i need to do that as sudo?
<BluesKaj> oops , probly
<regedit> is sudo service sddm restart the same thing? i may have executed that at some point
<BluesKaj> regedit, not if you're on 15.04 with systemd
<BluesKaj> the command is systemctl instead of service
<regedit> BluesKaj: is it bad to do the service version? does it cause unwanted side effects?
<BluesKaj> dunno if it will work
<regedit> BluesKaj: sudo systemctl restart/enable sddm seems to result in the same effect: all i get is the "starting version 219" steady black screen
<BluesKaj> just run sudo systemctl enable sddm
<regedit> did, le'me try again...
<regedit> BluesKaj: ok it seems to have executed some stuff and showing what seems like successful output
<regedit> Synchronizing state for .......<stuff>.....
<regedit> Executing ...<something>... sddm defaults
<regedit> Executing ...<something>... sddm enable
<BluesKaj> you might want to update and upgrade too
<regedit> k doing that...
<regedit> BluesKaj: done
<regedit> there were no updates, if that matters
<BluesKaj> upgrades?
<regedit> sorry yes no upgrades
<regedit> did sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<BluesKaj> ok try a reboot
<regedit> BluesKaj: k thanks, will BRB if still trouble, thanks!
<regedit> BluesKaj: no bacon :(
<BluesKaj> no desktop or no sddm ?
<regedit> BluesKaj: no desktop, how do i tell about sddm?
<regedit> BluesKaj: i had a similar situation the other day and it was because i tried restarting plasma desktop with sudo which made some configs chowned to root
<BluesKaj> sddm is your login page
<regedit> BluesKaj: i'm pretty sure that's not necessarily the issue this time, but it might be worth double-checking those files to be sure. What configu files are those?
<regedit> BluesKaj: the login screen does not show up
<BluesKaj> which kubuntu 15.04 or 15.10?
<regedit> i think .04... leme check again
<regedit> BluesKaj: 15.04 according to cat /etc/*release
<regedit> didnt know 15.10 exists
<lordievader> 15.10 is development.
<regedit> ah
<BluesKaj> I don't fool with config files unless it's grub or sources.list , the obvious ones that one can edit safely
<regedit> where is the sddm config file located? the one with the auto-login settings and such
<regedit> ah i hear
<lordievader> regedit: /etc/sddm.conf
<regedit> i'll just have a peek, i won't touch i pwomise! :p
<lordievader> Was this an oem install?
<lordievader> That one has trouble removing the oem autologin.
<regedit> nope manual from ISO install
<lordievader> Or is X simply broken?
<BluesKaj> well , thjat's your call, but i'm thinking you need to remove lightdm if you still have it installed, there might be a conflict
<regedit> worked fine up until earlier where i messed with some of the System Settings > User login stuff (forgot what that control panel icon is called)
<BluesKaj> startup & shutdown?
<regedit> hm that file looks rather unpopulated compared to how i remember it before i changed settings
<regedit> BluesKaj: yes rings a bell
<regedit> how does the netcat 9999 thing work again?
<lordievader> regedit: What is in the sddm log?
<regedit> lordievader: where would that be?
<lordievader> regedit: /var/log/sddm.log or something.
<regedit> i see a file ~/.xsession_errors , is that interesting for now?
<satty> hey guys why plasma is not smooth on kubuntu, when I press k button , it show start menu, but escape or click it left with menu
<lordievader> regedit: Not if you never get the login screen.
<regedit> well i'm seeing a bunch of output there, mostly normal/success info but maybe some errors/warnings are hidden in there. How can i paste for you guys the last several hundred lines of it?
<lordievader> regedit: tail -n 100 <file>|pastebinit
<regedit> there was this pipe to nc 9999 something to some paste website
<regedit> ah ok
<lordievader> Pastebinit does all of that for you.
<regedit> k thanks
<regedit> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11779363/
<regedit> last 200 lines of /var/log/sddm.log
<lordievader> Do you have an /etc/sddm.conf?
<regedit> yup http://paste.ubuntu.com/11779371/
<regedit> rather bare, i seem to remember it had more settings in there when i last checked it before i messed with System Settings > Startup & Shutdown
<lordievader> regedit: Stop sddm, rename that file, start sddm.
<regedit> sudo systemctl stop sddm <- like that?
<lordievader> Yes.
<BluesKaj> disable
<regedit> oh?
<lordievader> No need to disable it.
<lordievader> Just stop it.
<regedit> lordievader: i was switched to the F7 session where the last messages are "Starting Terminate Plymouth Boot Screen..." and "Starting wait for Plymouth boot screen to quit..."
<lordievader> regedit: Err, run the commands from tty 1 or something.
<regedit> not sure if it's still hanging there, or successfully complated all operations and simply not rendering anything more to the F7 screen
<regedit> lordievader: i did
<lordievader> regedit: Ok, did sddm start correctly?
<regedit> i'm running this weechat-curses from F1 and executing commands in F2
<regedit> start? i was stopping it, i thought...
<lordievader> 26-18:39 < lordievader> regedit: Stop sddm, rename that file, start sddm.
<regedit> didn't proceed with renaming the file yet, i wanted to check whether it's OK based on the last lines of output ^
<lordievader> That is not output from your systemctl stop sddm
<regedit> though after i executed that command i was switched over to the F7 session and was shown a bunch of startup/shutdown looking outputs with [ OK ] lines etc the last 2 of which were ^^
<lordievader> Yeah, doesn't matter.
<regedit> ok renaming file now...
<regedit> i'm guessing sudo systemctl (re)start sddm
<lordievader> Just start, yes.
<regedit> ok doing...
<regedit> lordievader: i'm just landing at that same startup-messages screen with the plymouth stuff (i guess it was just leftover messages from initial bootup or something)
<regedit> and i'm not finding *any* /etc/sddm.conf now, was it supposed to create a default one?
<regedit> i only see my renamed file there
<lordievader> regedit: That is okay. Usually there ain't one. But did it start correctly?
<regedit> lordievader: what do you mean did it start correctly? i don't have my graphical desktop / login screen if that's what you mean
<regedit> i'm still in tty / text land, graphical desktop has yet to show itself
<lordievader> Yes, that is what I mean.
<lordievader> regedit: Can you start X manually?
<regedit> lordievader: what might be the command for that please
<regedit> lordievader: what about starting plasmashell, would that be helpful at this point?
<lordievader> regedit: Stop X/sddm first, then /usr/bin/X
<lordievader> Plasmashell is later, unless you skip the sddm problem. But I wouldn't be surprised if they are related.
<regedit> lordievader: just run /usr/bin/X ? with trailing ampersand to run on its own? with/out sudo?
<regedit> Failed to stop X.service: Unit X.service not loaded.
<lordievader> No, in the foreground. Only use sudo if you get a permission denied.
<hyper_ch> soee: how happy are you with wily?
<soee> hyper_ch: same as i was with Vivid :)
<hyper_ch> soee: how many hairs left?
<regedit> lordievader: getting a black screen with a single steady underscore
<soee> :)
<regedit> lordievader: this one doesnt even seem to be the F7 session...unless i just dont understand how this all works
<soee> hyper_ch: it works just fine  :)
<hyper_ch> soee: hmmm, I wonder, with btrfs snapshotting... shouldn't you be able to upgrade to wily... and if you don't like it just restore the snapshot?
<soee> that i dont know
<lordievader> regedit: That is good, it means X works ;)
<hyper_ch> soee: I'm just dabbling with btrfs a bit
<hyper_ch> looks good except for apt usage
<lordievader> regedit: Under root, or as a user?
<regedit> lordievader: as my user
<hyper_ch> soee: can you check which systemd version you've got?
<soee> hyper_ch: i never used it :)
<hyper_ch> soee: systemd --version
<lordievader> regedit: Allright. Run in in the background and see if you can start kde (simply run 'startkde').
<regedit> lordievader: $DISPLAY is not set or cannot connect to the X server
<regedit> lordievader: holy crap i have something to say about that
<regedit> lordievader: in my last yet-working session (before i rebooted and no desktop worked) i was testing/trying out some things
<lordievader> regedit: DISPLAY=:0 startkde
<lordievader> ;)
<regedit> lordievader: one of the things that i tried (based on a askubuntu answer) was something like: DISPLAY=:0 kwin --replace
<regedit> the command failed though
<regedit> but maybe it had some permanent side effect?
<regedit> lordievader: ok trying that..
<regedit> lordievader: ok the output seems to indicate success of some sort, but where is the session? i can't see the desktop, it's not at F7 either
<lordievader> regedit: It should be, if that is where X:0 is running.
<regedit> lordievader: it seems to still be just showing those startup messages, no graphic desktop yet...
<regedit> lordievader: shall i reboot? have i fixed the issue(s)?
<lordievader> Hmm... Perhaps.
<regedit> ok trying, brb...
<regedit> should i un-rename /etc/sddm.conf ?
<lordievader> regedit: No, leave that as is.
<regedit> ok rebooting...
<regedit> lordievader: no bacon yet..
<lordievader> regedit: What is the output of 'lspci -k|grep -A2 VGA'?
<regedit> (sure wish i knew how to do Copy/Paste in here...) ok trying
<lordievader> regedit: Pastebinit or tmux ;)
<lordievader> Or screen ;)
<regedit> paste.ubuntu.com/11779585 i was referring to copying the commands from weechat-curses to tty
<regedit> ah tmux was the other paste site i was referring to (the one with port 9999 or something)
<lordievader> Tmux is a paste site?
<lordievader> Tmux is a terminal multiplexer.
<regedit> or something no? doesnt it produce a URL?
<regedit> oh nevermind then, they might both begin with a T and i'm remembering wrong
<lordievader> Oeh, two graphics cards -.-
<lordievader> Do you have that prime stuff installed?
<regedit> nvidia? i think
<regedit> the funny thing is - this was all working just fine for days now, up until few hrs ago...
<lordievader> So what did you do?
<regedit> when i messed with kwin commands and suto-login settings and such
<regedit> *auto-login
<sithlord48> regedit:  discreite gpu?
<regedit> i was tryin to learn various commands for restarting graphics in case things go bad (which happens a bunch for example if i plug/unplug my external HDMI monitor)
<regedit> sithlord48: i have both intel embedded and GeForce 610M
<sithlord48> nvidia properitay driver?
<lordievader> sithlord48: Yes, see his latest paste.
<regedit> i have the ubuntu 346-updates version selected
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 346 in conglomerate (Ubuntu) "Does not contain a .desktop file" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/346
<sithlord48> your hotswap display issues are mostly likley releated to the properitary driver.
<regedit> i hear
<sithlord48> you should use in your /usr/share/sddm/scripts/Xsetup your xrandr command if your having issues w display
<sithlord48> use nvidia-settings when you remove or add a display or manually edit your xorg.conf
<regedit> i have never yet touched any xorg.conf (knowingly anyway)
<sithlord48> unforutnately the nvidia driver doesn't play to nice with xrandr  because its using xorg mostly
<sithlord48> if you have the nvidia driver it makes one for you
<regedit> i see
<regedit> so as i was saying, i was trying to get familiar with commands such as systemctl restart sddm (or as some other website put it; service sddm restart, which may not have been the best way of doing it?)
<sithlord48> all that is going todo is restart sddm
<sithlord48> it willnot change your xsettings
<regedit> and then i tried this DISPLAY=:0 kwin --replace, which resulted in an error about no 'kwin' command or something
<sithlord48> what version are you using > ? it might be kwin_x11 now
<regedit> then i messed with some System Settings > startup & shutdown stuff, like auto login and perhaps something else
<regedit> after reboot, no graphical desktop :(
<sithlord48> well what did you mess with ?
<regedit> sithlord48: yes i do see a kwin_x11 command
<sithlord48> this will get your window manager running..
<BluesKaj> regedit, using nvidia-prime ?
<regedit> sithlord48: don't remember by heart... some stuff in that control panel related to session log in and startup/shutdown...
<regedit> ah something about saving open windows or restarting a new session each time
<sithlord48> not gonna break your login..]
<sithlord48> do u just get a black screen when you log in ? can you see a cursor?
<regedit> BluesKaj: i might have a package like that installed, not sure if i am "using" it though
<sithlord48> are you using plasma5?
<regedit> sithlord48: yes plasma5
<sithlord48> try rm -r ~/.cache
<sithlord48> NOT AS ROOT
<regedit> it seems that the F7 session screen just hangs or something. If i try to switch to alt + F7 now, i just keep seeing my current tty screen except unresponsive
<regedit> sithlord48: ok trying that...
<BluesKaj> regedit, you have a hybrid gpu system with 2 gpus , correct ?
<sithlord48> ummm is kubunt not starting on tty1? as systemd likes?
<regedit> BluesKaj: not sure what you mean by "hybrid" in this case
<sithlord48> BluesKaj:  yes he has a intel and Nvida card
<BluesKaj> one gpu runs on lighter loads and switches to the nvidia for heavier usage like videos and games
<regedit> sithlord48: not sure how that would express itself, i would usually see the splash screen and then start seeing the desktop logon screen and finally reach desktop. now i see splash, then "starting version 219" forever black screen
<regedit> ah interesting
<sithlord48> so you get a crash of X after you log in ? not a black desktop w/ a cursor?
<regedit> i'm not sure it's necessarily after log in, in fact the last thing i did was diable auto login
<sithlord48>  do you see the login screen?
<regedit> nope, nothing graphical (other than initial splash screen) succeeds to render at all, everything remains in text land
<sithlord48> the one that says "kubuntu"
<BluesKaj> seems that X doesn't choose a gpu after login if X isn't runniong
<regedit> WAIT WTFFF
<regedit> i just switched to F7 just now, it's there!!
<regedit> i need to reboot to see this again for myself...
<BluesKaj> so X is running after all :-)
<sithlord48> so do u get a log or your desktop on tty7?
<sithlord48> * login *
<regedit> i saw the graphical log in screen, logged in, and reached my desktop
<sithlord48>  after removing your .cache?
<regedit> i wanna reboot to make sure this is now working as expected
<regedit> no i didnt even do that
<sithlord48> odd
<regedit> very
<regedit> i switched to F7 countless times earlier...
<regedit> seemed just frozen / hanging, but now it's suddenly there
<regedit> rebooting, brb... thanks a lot guys!
<regedit> herm
<regedit> same situation after reboot...
<regedit> it's like, graphical desktop takes 15 minutes to start up successfully, or something...
<regedit> right now (Ctrl +) Alt + F7 is back to hanging
<sithlord48> if you start and stop sddm what happens?
<regedit> trying..
<regedit> wait what - in that order?
<sithlord48> well stop it first if its running
<regedit> how do i know if it's running
<sithlord48> well you can ps -A | grep sddm
<regedit> yep i see 3 entries there
<regedit> sddm sddm-helper sddm-greeter
<sithlord48> so your login screen is up then on tty7?
<regedit> theoretically perhaps, but when i switch to it - i get nothing. i just keep seeing what i see at tty1 (where i am right now) except frozen/hanging
<regedit> i.e. display rendering is not changing or being updated of what's supposed to show at tty7 perhaps
<sithlord48> sddm-greater should be a login screen... what is what i get if i run it
<sithlord48> was this working before you installed the nvidia driver?
<regedit> graphical desktop was working just fine no probs, however i was on auto-login mode
<regedit> all the current trouble started when i tried switching off auto login mode, which might mean that the initial login (greeter?) has issues perhaps with the video card or driver
<sithlord48> can you restart sddm
<regedit> except somehow (without doing much of anything?) last time suddenly tty7 did in fact show what it's supposed to
<sithlord48> do you get any errors in the tty when you do
<sithlord48> maybe its really slow.....
<regedit> sithlord48: ok stopping & restarting sddm... (with systemctl)
<regedit> sithlord48: dont think i had any errors, leme try now
<regedit> ok i just stopped sddm, did not get any output, tty7 is now showing "starting version 219" steady on black background
<sithlord48> yup thats normal. now start it
<regedit> ps -A and top -bn 1 seem to indicate there is no sddm running right now
<regedit> ok starting..
<regedit> still just showing "starting version 219" without any additional response
<sithlord48> no errors on tty1 ?
<regedit> no output messages
<regedit> yep nothing came out of executing sudo systemctl start sddm
<regedit> i.e. no output
<sithlord48> journalctl -u sddm
<sithlord48> should show you sddm log any thing helpful there?
<regedit> just some "Starting" and "Stopping Simple....Desktop manager" messages, and some pam_unix lines in between
<regedit> want full output?
<sithlord48> no mine looks basicly like taht as well
<regedit> i'm wondering if the logging in screen has issues with multi monitor maybe, and it might work if i reboot with the external screen unplugged
<sithlord48> i have some issues in sddm w/ multi monitors but its mainly just it picks the highest res they both support and its not the same for both my monitors
<sithlord48> that and it starts in clone mode also
<regedit> though that fluke when the logon screen suddenly did show up wroked ok(ish) even with multi mon..
<regedit> ye it was clone instead of extend for me too
<sithlord48> if you nvidia card is taking over that maybe an issues try it with only the one and see
<regedit> how do i control that? these are both inside my laptop
<regedit> is it normal that xrandr command doesnt work from tty1 / tty2 ?
<sithlord48> depends on what mode yours runs in .. the old ones you might need vgaswitcharoo (idk about that at all) the new ones just  happends as the discrete gpu is just rendering and fowarding to the intel card.
<sithlord48> yes
<sithlord48> xrandr needs to be run where the display is iirc.
<regedit> this is a 2012 laptop, i think it might be more of "the new ones" type
<regedit> ah i see
<sithlord48> read this .. i know its for arch. but it maybe help you get the back end
<sithlord48> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/PRIME
<regedit> how do i read that from command line? :)
<sithlord48> lynx?
<regedit> never heard of, will try to apt-get that
<sithlord48> xrandr --listproviders should show two cards like mine does
<regedit> "Can't open display"
<sithlord48> prime doesn not apper  to be supported by nvidia driver either..
<regedit> really? i thought i remember it being part of the driver packages... oh well
<sithlord48> taht page only lists open drivers as supporting it.. maybe thats because its not talking about the properitay ones idk
<regedit> i see
<regedit> im'a reboot with 1 monitor unplugged, just to TIAS.. brb
<sithlord48> gl
<wldcordeiro> I'm having a problem with my laptop where if I close the lid, rather than going into sleep mode it just shuts down and has to restart when I reopen it.
<sithlord48> wldcordeiro: . see system settings power options be sure they are set how you would like it .
<regedit> still no go..
<sithlord48> you can try to reenable autologin
<wldcordeiro> sithlord48: I have configured it the way I like, it's set to go to sleep when the lid is closed but it still shuts down.
<sithlord48> check that power managemnt service is running
<sithlord48> system settings-> start up / shutdown -> background services
<regedit> sithlord48: ok i enabled Relogin=true and User=regedit in /etc/sddm.conf, rebooting...
<sithlord48> wldcordeiro:  you can also try changing it in the config here http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2014/04/shutdown-ubuntu-14-04-lts-when-the-lid-is-closed/
<regedit> sithlord48: i am now officially declaring this a "it's not a bug - it's a feature!" non-issue :P
<regedit> why you ask? well
<sithlord48> i ask ...
<regedit> turns out the logon screen is "there" just for some buggy reason doesnt actually render. But it's there and working fine
<sithlord48> ok then that is nice..
<regedit> i can blindly type in my password and it logs me into graphical desktop no probs
<sithlord48> are you on a desktop now?
<regedit> so it's like an additional security measure - throws the noobs off :D
<sithlord48> regedit:  there is that link from eariler if you care to look at it https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/PRIME
<regedit> yup, back to graphical desktop as usual
<regedit> sithlord48: ok thanks will have a peek
<sithlord48> kinda like mine but its just everything is so small you can't read it (4k screen)
<regedit> heh wow
<regedit> so yeah lol for now i'll just see this as an extra confuse-the-noob feature instead of problematic bug :D
<sithlord48> for me its ok once i get into kde.. the terminal font is tiny and sddm is almost unreadable.
<regedit> font sizes & DPI settings can prolly be tweaked?
<regedit> or analog brute force solution: use a magnifying glass!
<regedit> practical and succinct :D
<sithlord48> i have a dpi setting in my Xsetup script and it helps somewhat but only with X running the console font i changed to the largest one you can use but its still pretty small..
<regedit> if you can change the font i'm pretty sure you should be able to change the font size too
<sithlord48> aparently sun12x22 is as large as it gets for the terminal (this is arch machine)
<sithlord48> well regedit glad i was able to help you the little i was able to
<regedit> sithlord48: yes thank you kind sir, your time & persistence was very muchly appreciated!
<sithlord48> anytime if im around..
<sithlord48> just say my name and ill usually show up
<regedit> awesome! thanks!
<vbgunz> BluesKaj: the font doesn't matter, in system settings, it's the fixed width font that's a culprit but also the fonts that not fixed width BUT make up the nvidia settings dialog or Chromium web pages (times new roman, arial, monospace) look jagged. It's a weird issue
<vbgunz> shows up in Kate and I had to change the font from (I forgot) to andale mono. no aliasing whatsoever but it looks better.
<BluesKaj> vbgunz, ok, seems to be an anomaly since i haven't seen that lately
<vbgunz> yeah, it's really weird, it's fixed width in system settings and fonts in chromium and the nvidia dialog are just terrible
<vbgunz> firefox too
<tek__> hi. am i in the right place to ask questions?
<NextFire> hi
<vbgunz> in KDE 5 instant messenger, using Google, anyone know why some of my straight up, official Google Hangout contacts are not on the list?
<valorie> vbgunz: it seems you have to go through the google "one app two-step verification" to get it to work
<valorie> that said, I gave up before getting it to work
<vbgunz> I did this, it's how I got to see the list at all
<eduzen> Hi, i added two drives to fstab, but i need always do a mount... I thought that it was automatic if it appears in the fstab file
<eXistenZe> hey
<valorie> !fstab
<ubottu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<valorie> eduzen: ^^^ might shed some light
<[Relic]> probably needs to create directories
<eduzen> already created
<eduzen> the things that the same lines that i added, i already had in other laptop
<valorie> vbgunz: try in #kde-telepathy
<eduzen> but the difference was the OS
<eduzen> well i need to go
<eduzen> bye!
<eXistenZe> How exactly does linux know what program opens a specific file?
<eXistenZe> it's not the extension like win
<valorie> eXistenZe: there is a settings file that handles that
<valorie> however, FF etc. don't necessarily follow that
<eXistenZe> what?
<Romulo> hi guys, can someone help me please?
<Romulo> I've created a simple script to run some commands in .config/autostart but it did not run as intended
<said> Guten Abend
<said> habt ihr
<said> ein Deutsche site
<Romulo> it execute normaly in konsole, does it have a different enironment in autostart
<Romulo> no one can help? :(
<Swipe-> Anyone else experiencing baloo_file consuming cpu even after it has finished indexing?
<Romulo> it is working normally to me
<Romulo> apart from the fact it isn't much smart in searching
<Swipe-> I've just disabled it anyway
<Romulo> I'm thinking in doing the same, sadly it isn't doing any good job in meta data search...
<eXistenZe> is baloo usefull for aything besides file search?
<Romulo> maybe it can do but irs usage appear to be not trivial...
<Romulo> well it is intended to search meta information, contacts, mails, etc... but...
<Romulo> at the moment dolphin integration cant faind fobar.x if i do a obar search... or a fo.x...
<Swipe-> don't think I have much of requirement for it
<Romulo> and it cant find anything by its internal content
<Romulo> its a lot usefull if you have 10000 climate brute database and want to search by a known pattern inside it...
<Romulo> well as I readed a while ago it was the intention, and all modern systems implemented it like 5 years ago
<vbgunz> will Kubuntu 15.04 get KDE 15.04.2?
<lucas-arg> hey all
<lucas-arg> just wanted to ask something
<lucas-arg> is kubuntu dieing?
<vbgunz> lucas-arg: what makes ya say that?
<lucas-arg> i read that in some web
<lucas-arg> that they were separating from ubuntu
<vbgunz> hmm, I don't think so, I think KDE 5 might just save the day though I really do not wish to upgrade to it (I'm currently just testing it)
<vbgunz> brb
<mparillo_> 1. Don't believe every bit of click-bait you read. 2. if you value Kubuntu, then help any way you can.
<mparillo_> Report bugs, draft docs, help users here, package SW (this is probably the biggest task)
<mparillo_> Burn DVDs and share them.
#kubuntu 2015-06-27
<glenn_> kubuntu just froze opening up muon
<glenn_> im sick of the freezing..
<excalibr> Peeps..how do you set a global shortcut for alt+printscr in Custom Shortcut. It can't seem to capture alt key
<excalibr> Probably because it's toggle the mnemonic thingy gets in the way when I press Alt
<excalibr> the toggle*
<Finetundra> hey folks, is there a way to set a button to black out the screen?
<babu_> hi
<babu_> anyone here can tell me how to remove akonadi
<babu_> ?
<satty> how tune kubuntu
<valorie> tune?
<satty> tweak
<valorie> what do you want to change?
<valorie> everything is very configurable
<satty> valorie: fine
<satty> valorie: I am facing problem in composing
<satty> settings -> display -> composing -> open GL 3.1 -> animation instant
<valorie> so you have found the KCM; what is the difficulty?
<satty> valorie: kcm
<valorie> kcm=KDE command module I think
<dragi__> how to install the HP Scanjet Flatbed Scanner in Ubuntu
<eXistenZe> hey guys
<eXistenZe> until the konsole crash on exit is fixed, is there any good replacement?
<ShalokShalom> eXistenZe: Yakuake ?
<Odur> I'm still using 14.10 because I've heard about people having lot of troubles with 15.04, crashing Plasma and so on. How is 15.04 working for you guys?
<Odur> I'm thinking about holding off until 15.10, but then I read "Updates, bug fixes and future releases are currently uncertain." (which is now changed apperantly), and I got a little worried about the future...
<mparillo>  Odur: If your primary concern is stability, sure, stick with Plasma 4. If you want new stuff, I would install 15.10. IMHO, for all *buntus, you are better off with fresh installs than upgrades. So, as far as the future, I tend to back up my data, and fresh install with every release. The other reasonable approach is to stick with LTS exclusively.
<Odur> Yeah, I always do fresh installs. Tried upgrade once, but it didn't work well.
<Odur> I'm used to having to tweak a few things every install, but I've read a little too much about problems with 15.04 to not to worry about switching.
<mparillo> I have a limited set of use cases, but 15.04 basically worked for me. It was missing a couple of widgets, and some non KDE apps had issues (theming on wxwidgets apps, dropbox tray icon, skype icon (I heard)), and on wireless, I have to re-enter my password (I assume it is a kwallet password) with every re-boot. Also spell checking stopped working in konversation, but basically it works for me. And if I do not try it, how can
<mparillo> I help improve it?
<mparillo> Oh yes, SDDM does not have the guest login the way LightDM did.
<mparillo> And the granularity regional formatting on dates / time etc. is lost.
<mparillo> I can point you to bug reports for many of these if you are interested.
<Odur> mparillo: No thanks, I was just curious about peoples experience of 15.04
<mparillo> Then TL;DR version: I willingly trade-off some stability and regressions for the opportunity to try something new and improve it. Others will not.
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<verdooft> Hello.
<BluesKaj> hi verdooft
<verdooft> Hi BluesKaj.
<Dubfiance> hi
<verdooft> Hello Dubfiance.
<Dubfiance> what's up?
<verdooft> Kubuntu is up.
<verdooft> but not for long time, i shutdown daily.
<verdooft> :D
<Dubfiance> when does it shut down/
<BluesKaj> he shuts it down
<Dubfiance> why?
<Dubfiance> i mean like this is the official kubuntu support irc isnt it?
<Dubfiance> why would such a thing be unavailable in a certian time
<verdooft> It is.
<BluesKaj> Dubfiance, yes it is
<BluesKaj> well, i shut my pc off to save electricity
<BluesKaj> hi ovidiu-florin
<verdooft> Hello ovidiu-florin.
<Dubfiance> well why would the official server be hosted on a guy's computer rather than an actual server that can be up 24/7
<BluesKaj> the official servers are listed in your /etc/apt/sources.list or package manager , they aren't owned by ordinary users
<Jepong> hi guys... i upgraded awhile ago my kubuntu 15.05 installation using kubuntu-ppa\backports... now i'm stuck with just the wallpaper. any workaround? just got my laptop fresh install again.
<Jepong> i mean kubuntu 15.04
<hyper_ch> wow, that was weird...wily installer didn't succeed in configuring my ethernet gigabit network card nor did it detect my internal wifi... I had to use an ancient wifi stick.... and then the partitioner didn't detect my ssd
<hyper_ch> ok, I just tried the utopic mini-cd and same result... partitioner doesn't detect the ssd... even when I toggle to a different tty then it's not being listed???
<lamp> 和
<lamp> hi
<lamp> anyone here?
<BluesKaj> hyper_ch, that's why i usually prepartition with gparted beforte installing an OS
<ovidiu-florin> hello BluesKaj & verdooft
<verdooft> Hello ovidiu-florin.
<hyper_ch> BluesKaj: not sure how gparted helps if the mini cd doesn't recognized the ssd
<BluesKaj> hey ovidiu-florin
<BluesKaj> hyper_ch, gparted usues a better partitioner IMO
<ovidiu-florin> BluesKaj verdooft you pinged me?
<Jepong> anyone had problems after upgrading Kubuntu with kubuntu-ppa/backports?
<BluesKaj> ubiquity uses parted I think ,and it's options are limited anyway, I always basically bypass and use the manual partitioning just to set the mountpoints
<ovidiu-florin> Jepong: what problems are you experiencing?
<Jepong> after restart i only got the wallpaper
<verdooft> I don't ping.
<Jepong> i can use Alt+F1 to call the App Launcher thou
<Jepong> basicall all i can see is wallpaper and the new cashew
<Jepong> brb
<ovidiu-florin> Jepong: can you open a konsole?
<ovidiu-florin> killall plasmashell ; plasmashell ;
<Jepong> let me screenshot that ovidiu-florin... i have freshinstall my kubuntu intallation
<Jepong> let me try to update again and let you know what happened
<Jepong> thanks!
<hyper_ch> BluesKaj: if the ssd isn't show at all in /dev/disk/by-id or /proc/partitions or anything, then you have a probelm
<BluesKaj> hyper_ch, run a sudo blkid to see if there's a UUID for it
<BluesKaj> raid,? oh well that's differentr story
<eXistenZe> Hey guys
<eXistenZe> Is plasmashell suposed to use 33% CPU all the time?
<Replop__> kubuntu install  messed up the grub menu creation :/  did choose some strange recovery thingy instead of the proper boot, for the windows option
<mparillo> I doubt it. <ctrl> <esc> seems to list FF on top most (but only a couple of tabs). Plasmashell is usually zero CPU 153MB Memory
<mparillo> If you are running on an underpoowered netbook, I can check threre in maybe 10 minutes.
<eXistenZe> not really... it's a T9400cpu (2.53Ghz) and a 9600GT card. 4Gb ram
<eXistenZe> plasmashells uses a minimum of 25% and kwin_x11 4%
<BluesKaj> eXistenZe,  plasmashell maxes out at 2% here
<mparillo> Same here, even on my little netbook. But a little less memory: 118MB.
<eXistenZe> ha ha...what a stupid bug... this is caused by the cpu monitor widget itself
<eXistenZe> probably the animation
<eXistenZe> closed it and it's back to less than 1%
<mparillo> Maybe you can file a bug against the widget?
<eXistenZe> I already have a dozen bugs to report
<eXistenZe> but I never get to the part where you install some package to actually debug the crash (in konsole for example)
<eXistenZe> it claims to install it but it always claims "not enough info... please install debug symbols ...."
<BluesKaj> dual core amd 5200+  cpu, 6G Ram , using  488.7 MB of memeory by plasmashell here
<eXistenZe> 234Mb here in mem
<BluesKaj> eXistenZe, in dolphin help, choose report bug , change the application to whatever you want to report
<BluesKaj> oh was busy typing didn't see your post about debugging symbols above
<MrSassyPants> ok, steam isn't running from the k menu, but it does run from the CLI. what's wrong?
<rkanagy> anybody here know how to get kubuntu 15.04 with Plasma 5 to work with xrdp and Windows Remote Desktop Connection?
<rkanagy> after installing xrdp and setting my .xsession file to have startkde in it, and then connect/login using Remote Desktop Connection, all I get is a finely white/black checkered screen, does not go any further
<henry8989> hello i just  did an ndis driver install on kubuntu and it says that the device and driver are both present but it will not let me configure the network it says network manager not installed
<kontoo> just out of curiosity: how do you install GCC with muon?
<kontoo> it doesn't find any GCC packages
<frenda> Where is keyboard settings for defining keys in order to switch between languages?
<henry8989> i need help with configuring ndis in kubuntu can anyone help?
<alvin> eXistenZe: Do you have widgets on your desktop? If so, try removing all of them and see of the load goes lower.
<johnflux> I've just upgraded kubuntu, and I've lost my system tray
<eXistenZe> too late alvin
<eXistenZe> [18:35] <eXistenZe> ha ha...what a stupid bug... this is caused by the cpu monitor widget itself
<eXistenZe> [18:36] <eXistenZe> probably the animation
<eXistenZe> [18:36] <eXistenZe> closed it and it's back to less than 1%
<frenda> Where is keyboard settings for defining keys in order to switch between languages?
<johnflux> I see some system tray icons, but it appears to be the 'built in' ones
<johnflux> I don't see things like the konversation app, skype, hplip etc systray icons
#kubuntu 2015-06-28
<vbgunz> Does anyone know where the wallpaper is located that wallpapers the lock screen?
<vbgunz> I really like it and it boggles my mind why it's not the default when you log in. where is that wallpaper?
<vbgunz> Does anyone know where the wallpaper is located that wallpapers the lock screen?
<vbgunz> I really like it and it boggles my mind why it's not the default when you log in. where is that wallpaper?
<vbgunz> /usr/share/sddm/themes/breeze/components/artwork/background.png
<vbgunz> that's it
<mikryx> !list
<ubottu> mikryx: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<xieyi> how to decrypt file encrypted with kgpg in dolphin?
<xieyi> i am using kubuntu 15.04
<psychotux> test
<valorie> !test
<ubottu> Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use /join #test )
<valorie> :-)
<psychotux> im new in here. sorry :D
<valorie> psychotux: np
<valorie> can we help you with anything?
<deffrag> Hi! I am upgrading system from 14.04 to 14.10 and it crossed 75% of the overall upgrade progress when I last checked the screen. But now when I checked it, it is stuck at "Downloading Dropbox ... 3%". It is not continuing the process. Any help?
<deffrag> Any help? Upgrade process stuck!
<deffrag> I am upgrading system from 14.04 to 14.10 and it crossed 75% of the overall upgrade progress when I last checked the screen. But now when I checked it, it is stuck at "Downloading Dropbox ... 3%". It is not continuing the process
<deffrag> Should I go into recovery mode and fix broken packages?
<deffrag> ?
<valorie> deffrag: why would an upgrade be "downloading dropbox"?
<valorie> how are you doing the upgrade?
<valorie> via the gui, or in the cli
<deffrag> valorie: I'm not sure. It completed downloading all the packages and was unpacking and setting up. In between it started downloading flash installer and then dropbox. I'm upgrading via cli -> sudo apt-get update, sudo apt-get upgrade, do-release-upgrade
<valorie> hmmm
<valorie> so the problem I see with that is "apt-get upgrade" isn't very complete
<valorie> but you are already into do-release-upgrade I image
<valorie> imagine
<deffrag> I also did sudo apt-get dist-upgrade before d-release-upgrade
<deffrag> Yes
<valorie> ok
<valorie> so it never hurts to do `sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade` again
<valorie> which by the way is better imo than the older apt-get versions
<deffrag> Oh
<deffrag> Let me try
<deffrag> Well, will this break the system?
<valorie> and as I recall, that 14.04 > 14.10 upgrade was a bit hairy
<deffrag> To terminate do-release-upgrade
<deffrag> Okay
<valorie> and I did that process a few times
<valorie> before everything was ok
<valorie> now, I had neon installed, so that was a bit of a special case
<valorie> also another useful command is `sudo apt install -f`
<valorie> which will fix broken stuff
<deffrag> sudo dpkg --configure -a && sudo apt -f install && sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade
<valorie> that will bring whatever you have to the best it can be
<valorie> the other problem I had was that sddm didn't like working for me while lightdm and kdm were installed
<deffrag> It finally continued downloading dropbox
<valorie> odd
<valorie> ok
<valorie> please don't PM, by the way, without asking
<valorie> most everything is better in channel
<deffrag> Thank you and yes, will keep that in mind. I panicked, sorry
<valorie> np
<valorie> if you have a good backup, you can always just do a fresh install
<valorie> sec
<Jepong> hello ovidiu-florin, everything is okay now after upgrading using kubuntu-ppa/backports... i was updating from konsole and been using "apt-get update" instead of "apt-get dist-upgrade". dist-upgrade works thanks to omgubuntu's article.
<krise> Hi, is there any WIDI software for linux or what is your rekommendations to connect laptop to tv wirelesly
<catopett> !hamradio
<lordievader> Good morning.
<hyper_ch> what is kdeconnect?
<lordievader> It is used to integrate your mobile phone with your KDE desktop.
<hyper_ch> I see, thx
<loloffe> hello
<loloffe> After rebooting my machine, I log, but the splaashscreen is blocked
<loloffe> i'm on kubuntu 15.04
<loloffe> How to know where does the blocking ?
<TeLLuS> Try login with terminal (Ctrl + Alt + 1)  or with ssh and check in some way..
<TeLLuS> I got an opengl assert when logging in on plasmashell with gdb trace. Installing 5.3.1 now to see if it helps.
<loloffe> Hi tellus, i can go on tt1, but i don't what i can do
<TeLLuS> Try checking logfile .xsession-errors
<loloffe> ok tellus i will restart my computer to see that "i'm on live cd" to chat
<TeLLuS> Also check if you have any filesystem mount that is not working correctly. mount df -h    That was a problem before anyway.
<TeLLuS> loloffe: If you are using the same computer you maybe able to monut the filesystem from your live-cd..
<loloffe> is there a key to know the state of the system during the splashscreen ?
<loloffe> tellus : it's possible ?
<TeLLuS> loloffe: Key.. it is probably waiting for something to finish.  The question is on what..
<owlman> loloffe: I usually disable the splash and quiet mode in /etc/default/grub so that I know what is going on
<TeLLuS> loloffe: Is it the splashscreen after login or directly after boot?
<loloffe> tellus: after login
<TeLLuS> owlman: So it is not the boot splash...
<owlman> tellus: yep
<loloffe> no it is the splash after log
<loloffe> and i can log me
<TeLLuS> I still get my assert error after upgrade to 5.3.1, adding to bug #349506  I do not even get the load (splash) screen..
<ubottu> bug 349467 in python2.6 (Ubuntu Jaunty) "duplicate for #349506 Many python programs fail with: "undefined symbol: PyUnicodeUCS4_DecodeUTF8"" [Critical,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/349467
<owlman> loloffe: have you checked /var/log/ssdm.log?
<owlman> loloffe: sorry /var/log/sddm.log?
<TeLLuS> Logged as KDE bug not launchpad... yet.
<loloffe> i check on xsession.errors
<loloffe> ok i check on sddm.log
<loloffe> but what could i watch
<ejay> guys, is latest plasma from backports "work-ready"?
<Jepong> im using it right now ejay
<Jepong> just do a apt-get dist-upgrade when upgrading
<Jepong> i learned my lessons just doing apt-get update... plasmashell won't appear
<ejay> Jepong: yeah, same here. problem is that plasma is crashing couple of times everyday, kdeinit is basically not working, transparency is fucked up and Im wondering if I just installed some buggy crap or I effed up something while updateing.
<Jepong> haven't experienced any crashes today
<Jepong> you installed kubuntu on what laptop/pc? specs?
<owlman> loloffe: I'm no expert, but the last line in my sddm.log is [22:50:48.659] (II) DAEMON: Session started
<ejay> Jepong: hp notebook. clear kubuntu 15 installation were painless and everything worked like a charm and then I decided to check latest plasma so I installed it from backports and man - shit is broken.
<Jepong> did you update from konsole ejay?
<ejay> yes. muon never worked and prolly never will. im not touching muon. never. everything from console.
<hyper_ch> where are the plasma settings stored so that on my external, primary screen it always shows folder and not plasma thingy wallpaper there
<loloffe> owlman : this is my end line
<loloffe> [13:44:53.547] (WW) DAEMON: QProcess: Destroyed while process ("/usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/sddm/sddm-helper") is still running.
<Jepong> so far ejay... apt-get dist-upgrade works for me.
<Jepong> it removes a few packages and possibly added a few new
<ejay> Jepong: yeah, ok but I know how to update my os. I'm asking if any of you got issues with latest plasma. it's super annoying that after updating to newest version everything just decided to give me a middle finger.
<owlman> ejay: have you enabled the kubuntu-ppa backports? (http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/backports/ubuntu vivid main)
<ejay> owlman: yes
<ejay> plasma is crashing even when trying to remove files. that's just too much.
<owlman> ejay: the only instability I have experienced is when I had a large number of task manager items in the panel
<ejay> owlman: ive got circa ten apps open at once. is it "large number"?
<owlman> not sure, for me plasmashell was crashing when I hovered over a grouped task and the ??? pane with previews overflowed the screen
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<ejay> hi
<ejay> owlman: in my case it's crashining couple time a day. I'm not even mention that plasma is not booting after login in - I need to destroy cache everytime I'm booting up my laptop.
<owlman> ejay: beyond my expertise... I've never had problems with the cache
<bshah> ejay: can you run ls -l ~/.cache/ksycoca*
<BluesKaj> ejay, which caches are you emptying?
<ejay> BluesKaj: I'm just removing ksycoca5 files from .cache dir. I need repeat that everytime plasma dies.
<BluesKaj> asume you guys are on Vivid?
<ejay> yup
<owlman> yup, with kubuntu-ppa backports
<BluesKaj> so packages are all up to date ?
<ejay> BluesKaj: yup
<owlman> loloffe: I've just posted the contents of my /var/log/sddm.log at https://paste.kde.org/psi9gbyqp for comparison. Where does yours crash?
<BluesKaj> odd, i haven't seen that problem you describe
<BluesKaj> so sddm login loads ok ?
<ejay> well, my os is broken. prolly will reinstall. I do not want to fight with this buggy backports plasma
<ejay> or maybe is there any way to back to prev plasma version?
<loloffe> owlman :  i posted here https://paste.kde.org/p8v3tffgk
<owlman> loloffe: looks like sddm is starting the session OK, but something (user?) killed it about 40 seconds later. So it would appear to be a problem starting plasma
<loloffe> ok i will restart my computer to compare
<BluesKaj> wonder if it could be a gpu driver problem
<BluesKaj> loads a non-working kernel module driver after login
<BluesKaj> the wrong driver in other words
<loloffe> hi, i posted my rebooting
<loloffe> https://paste.kde.org/pjzayfecc
<owlman> loloffe: BluesKaj is wondering if it could be a gpu driver problem
<owlman> your sddm looks fine (although I'm no expert)
<BluesKaj> loloffe, i see not problems there either
<BluesKaj> not=no
<TeLLuS> loloffe: It look like something later is crashing or rather exiting normally
<loloffe> my graphic card is intel 945GM
<owlman> so, would the next place to check be /var/run/Xorg.0.log ?
<loloffe> no nvidia
<TeLLuS> I now tried sddm intead of lightdm and now that also asstet on QSGBatchRendere::Renderer::rendererMergedBatch ..   log show "[15:57:51.492] (WW) GREETER: QOpenGLShader: could not create shader"
<owlman> been a _long_ time since I've had to debug X :)
<owlman> thanks Kubuntu developers :)
<BluesKaj> owlman, yes the logs might tell you
<owlman> BluesKaj: just to avoid any confusion, my system is working fine :)
<BluesKaj> loloffe, do you have a hybrid dual gpu system , intel and nvidia ?
<loloffe> well i don't know
<BluesKaj> yeah owlman , posted it too soon, realized that after hitting enter :-)
<loloffe> kubuntu@kubuntu:~$ lspci -vnn | egrep "VGA|3D|Display" 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller [8086:27a2] (rev 03) (prog-if 00 [VGA controller])
<BluesKaj> looks like the intel 945 driver to me
<BluesKaj> I have the intel 915 driver on a lower end laptop and I'm not seeing any crashing after login
<TeLLuS> I do not think it is the driver for loloffe
<BluesKaj> loloffe, try this, lspci -nnk | grep -i vga -A3 | grep 'in use'
<BluesKaj> yeah could be the 915
<BluesKaj> very common well written driver
<loloffe> ok blueskaj, i will restart and try it !
<BluesKaj> no need to restart, loloffe
<loloffe> but i'm on live cd
<TeLLuS> loloffe: Same cd as you installed system from?
<BluesKaj> just open a termional
<Jepong> Hi guys. im just rtesting KRDC. anyone using KRDC to rdp a windows server? i need to setup a gatewat to connect.
<BluesKaj> err terminal
<Jepong> *gateway
<loloffe> Kernel driver in use: i915
<loloffe> yes same live cd
<loloffe> ok, it's the same on my distribution
<loloffe> kernell driver in use : 915
<BluesKaj> loloffe, your computer gpu determines which driver is used
<BluesKaj> kernel module
<loloffe> Blueskaj : So there is somthing to do ?
<BluesKaj> loloffe, are you going to try to install ?
<loloffe> no
<BluesKaj> or reinstall, I'm not clear whether you have a kubuntu installation
<loloffe> blueskaj : yes i have kubuntu 15.04
<loloffe> but if reinstall all is the only solution, i'm sad
<BluesKaj> loloffe, ok at login do ctl+alt+F1 or F2 , then login to the VT and run sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop , if it installs then one problem is solved , then startx or reboot
<loloffe> ok i will try, thanks !
<loloffe> ok kubuntu desktop was installed
<loloffe> i try dpk-reconfigure, but i's allready the same
<BluesKaj> it was already installed ?
<loloffe> yes
<Trel_Laptop> In the latest version of Kubuntu, is LightDM still the default or is KDM back?
<BluesKaj> Trel_Laptop, the latest version, 15.04 uses sddm
<Trel_Laptop> BluesKaj: can I still manually install KDM?
<Trel_Laptop> from the package manager
<Trel_Laptop> (oh and is there a gui config tool for SDDM?)
<Trel_Laptop> I'm in the process of upgrading now, so I'm trying to figure out what to expect.
<BluesKaj> kdm won't work with systemd afaik
<Trel_Laptop> BluesKaj: I think that just needs me to symlink a file
<BluesKaj> Trel_Laptop, dunno what problem is, sddm works fine
<Trel_Laptop> BluesKaj: because I like KDM both for the available themes, and the customization available from within KDE
<Trel_Laptop> For example, in SDDM how would I make it show a login box rather than listing account
<BluesKaj> Trel_Laptop, then don't use the latest kubuntu , stay with 14.10
<Trel_Laptop> BluesKaj: that's a terrible solution
<Trel_Laptop> Was that a joke (I hope)
<Trel_Laptop> I have no problem using SDDM when it reaches the level of what KDM already offered.  I know in the case of LightDM, it never even came close.
<BluesKaj> all this for a login page ?
<DDR> Hi all. Does anyone know what setting I need to change so that some text popups, such as those in Gimp, aren't white-on-white? I'm using the default oxygen theme.
<DDR> The tooltips are white-on-white.
<BluesKaj> -*
<Trel_Laptop> BluesKaj: And example, with LightDM I couldn't turn off listing available accounts on the greeter from any GUI, I only wanted a login box.
<DDR> Oh, never mind. If you uncheck settings → colour → options → apply colours to non-kde4 apps, gimp reverts to white-on-black tooltips quite nicely… though I less heavy-handed solution would be nice…
<DDR> And for some reason some letters aren't rendering for me sometimes today. O_o
<BluesKaj> Trel_Laptop, sorry, I had to scarifice some of my favourite features on 15.05 due to the change to systemd and plasma5 and KF5 to,o but I moved on..perhaps the kubuntu forums can help you
<BluesKaj> err 15.04 rather
<Guest70668> fe
<JeamMi> f
<Trel> I'm having an issue with color themes in KDE5, no matter which theme I pick, the panel background is bright whiteish, but the text color does change, so I can't read anything
<BluesKaj_> Trel, the colour theme shouldn't affect the panel at all, the panel theme is configured by the desktop theme in system settings>workspace theme
<Trel> BluesKaj_ correct, and it doesn't
<Trel> I changed workspace theme to breeze dark, and color theme to breeze dark
<Trel> My panel was then bright white, just like before, but the text was ALSO white, so I can't read anything
<Trel> http://i.imgur.com/MtgGf3M.jpg
<BluesKaj_> don't use breeze dark , it doesn't work for the desktop theme in my experience\
<Trel> What dark theme should I use then?
<BluesKaj_> oxygen or elly
<Trel> Oxygen doesn't fix the panel either
<Trel> And I don't have anything that looks like Elly (or starts with an E)
<BluesKaj_> Trel, you can click "get new themes"
<Trel> BluesKaj_ I'm going to backup my home directory and redo the machine
<BluesKaj_> Trel, why not partition your drive to a / and a /home partition, no backup required after that just install to / and reset the /home moutpoint during the install using the manual partitoning mode
<Trel> Going forward that may be good
<BluesKaj_> I usually prepartition with gparted before installing the OS, it makes things easier
<BluesKaj_> Trel,^
<Trel> Is that something available on the install disc?
<BluesKaj_> Trel, not sure , i never used the installer partitioner except to format and set mountpoints on existing partitions ...I use a live-gparted disk to do most of my partitioning
<newuser909> I want to kill the internal mic and camera on a laptop with kubuntu using alsamixer. However,if adobeflash record level is maxed out, is show the internal mic is active any suggestions, I tried the fourms but answers are less than satisfactory. "you are my only hope"
<BluesKaj_> or a usb live-gparted on my laptop, Trel
<newuser909> Hi
<lordievader> o/
<newuser909> What is the best way to kill internal microphones and webcameras in kubuntu OS..
<lordievader> In the bios?
<Trel> BluesKaj_ well hopefully I have a thumbdrive lying around here somewhere
<eXistenZe> hey guys
<eXistenZe> why is apt-get claiming "Thefollowing packages have been keot back"?
<eXistenZe> whilo muon wants to upgrade them?
<newuser909> Hello/anyone know how to disable internal mic and camera through kubuntu?
<eXistenZe> how do you remove the flash install reminder?
<Replop_> I wonder why "KDE Daemon" asks me for the wifi password nearly every time there is a disconnection
<valorie> Replop__: there is a bug about that, with various work-arounds
<valorie> grrr, why do people ask questions and leave before they get their answer
<pepee> heh
<pepee> so, what's going on with kubuntu and canonical?
<valorie> nothing new with us and Canonical
<valorie> they still host us on their infra
<Trel> pepee, did I miss something?
<valorie> and stopped years ago paying for kubuntu staff
<Trel> valorie, with the network thing with wireless, I'd be interested in that answer too
<valorie> what works for me is clicking something in the setup that says "share with all users" or something
<valorie> makes no sense to me
<valorie> but I only get asked for my kwallet pw when I restart
<valorie> which is proper
<pepee> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=Kubuntu-15.10-Worrying-State
<pepee> a bit sensationalist, but...
<valorie> that is in reference to a conflict with the Ubuntu Community Council
<valorie> not Canonical
<pepee> what's the diff?
<pepee> I have no idea
<valorie> there are lots of hurt feelings all around, but no changes other than that
<valorie> Ubuntu the Project is quite different than Canonical the Corporation
<Trel> BluesKaj_ I just did the reinstall of Kubuntu, completely fresh.  The panel color still says white no matter what I do.
<pepee> Ubuntu doesn't respond to canonical?
<Trel> Any suggestions?
<valorie> pepee: of course we do; many ubuntu members are employed by Canonical, after all
<valorie> some kubuntu users included
<valorie> the aims are different - Canonical wants to make money using Ubuntu as the product they can license and support
<valorie> while the Ubuntu Project is about making a free Linux distro
<Trel> On a fresh install of Kubuntu, it's no longer giving me wireless as an option
<Trel> Should be an intel wireless card
<valorie> even when you tell it to scan?
<valorie> you have the checkmark next to the wireless symbol?
<pepee> I use, and like, wicd
<valorie> last time I used wicd, nothing worked, but that was a few years ago
<valorie> that said, it is always an alternative
<Trel> valorie I don't have a wireless symbol to put a check next to
<valorie> hmmm
<valorie> Trel: can you send a screenshot of what you are looking at?
<valorie> !screenshot
<ubottu> Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imgur.com/ and link the created page here.
<Trel> I could....if I could get the screenshot off the machine lol
<Trel> (no USB handy)
<valorie> phone photo?
<Trel> That I could do, hold on
<Trel> http://i.imgur.com/DgwJRXP.jpg
<valorie> wow
<valorie> so, are you are all comfortable in the commandline?
<Trel> relatively, I'm guessing it's the non-free drivers I need
<Trel> lspci says it's a Broadcom BCM4312
<Trel> Though with the other issue I'm having, I'll probably reinstall an older KDE rather than use KDE5, it's pretty unusable with the bug I'm running into with the panel.
<valorie> !broadcom
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<valorie> sorry about that, sorry I wasn't able to help
<valorie> gotta go fix dinner before starvation sets in
<Trel> Ok, thanks though, and if you have any ideas on the issue with panels (or anyone else here) please let me know
<valorie> nmcli is my only idea, and it's a bit of a bear
<valorie> works, though
<Trel> Is that the panel thing?
<Trel> Oh, wifi issue and panel issue are two separate issues
<Trel> Sorry
<Trel> Panel problem is that when I change from Breeze to Breeze Dark, the panel stays light, making it unreadable
<Trel> (that's why I fresh installed to begin with)
<pepee> https://www.kubuntuforums.net/showthread.php?68289-A-must-read-very-important-news
#kubuntu 2016-06-27
<seh> hello
<seh> how i can change the login screen wallpaper in kubuntu 16
<lethu> seh: hi
<lethu> seh: kde-look.org
<IrcsomeBot1> <ovidiuflorin> Yes, there's a setting in system settings for that
<seh> lethu: thanks! but i look for the methode to change it
<lethu> seh: you should find the instructions there along with the themes
<seh> okay i ll try
<YankDownUnder> Anyone familiar with constant "plasmashell" crashes? Or how to fix them? It's getting relatively annoying...
<Guest33824> i don't have any virtual terminals
<valorie> Guest33824: what version are you running
<valorie> ?
<valorie> I had trouble getting all of them working for awhile, but I think that was in the 16.04 beta
<valorie> long fixed....
<lordievader> Good morning.
<JohnDroid> Hello
<JohnDroid> where could I find a beatiful KDE mug?
<hateball> Mug, as in to drink from?
<hateball> I am not sure there exists any official Kubuntu or KDE merchandise
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<Smurphy> Morning :)
<BluesKaj> what's happeneing today?
<Smurphy> Only thing that I can say for sure, is that I'm not really motivated for work ...
<Smurphy> :}
<Smurphy> A part from that - rain.
<Smurphy> :D
<BluesKaj> I know the feeling, and we need rain
<Smurphy> it rained for 6 weeks non-stop here. WE could send it over....
<BluesKaj> wow ok the floods in France
<eeos> hi everybody .... I have problems in making a samsung syncmaster p2450 work as external monitor with my laptop on kubuntu 16.04 lts
<eeos> it does work during bootstrap up to after I log into plasma then it stops working.
<hateball> eeos: can you delete your configs in ~/.local/share/kscreen and reboot, have kscreen re-detect the monitor?
<hateball> Multimonitor support is... not awesome in 16.04. You can upgrade to Plasma 5.6 using kubuntu backports, it makes things less terrible
<yossarianuk> hateball: mutli monitor hotplugging seems fixed (ish) in 16.04 + PPA
<eeos> yossarianuk: hateball: thank you .... how do I do that?
<hateball> eeos: Do what?
<eeos> hateball: updte only plasma and not everything else
<hateball> eeos: well that'll be hard once you add the PPA. but for now the applications are not updated
<hateball> you can hold packages back of course
<hateball> eeos: https://community.kde.org/Kubuntu/PPAs#Kubuntu_Backports
<eeos> hateball: thank you. Have you used thm already?
<hateball> eeos: thm?
<viewer|30705> how can I install kubuntu alongside win10 with saving of the win10 metro bootloader? please provide step by step guide
<allesz_> hi guys. Is there a GUI tool for creating luks file images?
<allesz_> I would love to create luks encrypted image files with a nice preferably QT gui app.
<allesz_> is there an dolphin add-on?
<Dragnslcr> allesz_- it doesn't look like it, but if I remember correctly, writing Dolphin services/add-ons is fairly easy
<allesz_> Dragnslcr: thanks. I am really surprised that something "essential" does not exist. Also not in gnome camp as far as I know.
<allesz_> Dragnslcr: I would love to help developing an add-on like this.
<valorie> allesz_: please join #dolphin or the devel list and propose such an add-on
<valorie> sounds useful
<allesz_> valorie: thank you. yes will do. I would be really great to have this to finally say good bye to truecrypt ;-)
<Fritigern> I am trying to figure out why ffmpegthumbnailer does not seem to make thumbs of my videos. I have it enabled in Settings => Configure Dolphin => General => Previews bit nothing is happening. I can call ffmpegtumbnailes from the command line, and it works there. What am I missing?
<allesz_> valorie: done: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=364831
<ubottu> KDE bug 364831 in general "Create a Dolphin Service to manage LUKS encrypted file containers" [Wishlist,Unconfirmed]
<valorie> thank you allesz_
<valorie> I hope you will hang out with the dolphin devels and make it even more awesome
<valorie> Fritigern: I see the same question quite a few places
<Fritigern> So am i doing something wrong, or is rthere something else going on?
<valorie> perhaps check bugs.kde.org and see if it's been filed?
 * bprompt didn't know hanging out with the dolphin developers make bugs more awesome
<valorie> bprompt: lol
<valorie> dolphin is awesome!
<valorie> bugs not so much
<valorie> Fritigern: sometimes there is great info in a bug report
<bprompt> ohhh ok, misread, thought you wanted a more awesome bug, like with an avatar of a crawling ladybug, ok
<allesz_> bprompt: lol
<allesz_> neon colored super bug
<valorie> I do like ladybugs
<allesz_> valorie: could not join #dolphin it says  [Error] Cannot join #dolphin: The channel is password-protected and either a wrong or no password was given.
<valorie> but in real life, not in my software
<Fritigern> bugs.kde.org show exactle zero entries for ffmpegthumbnails
<valorie> hmmm
<valorie> alis says that they don't have a channel
<valorie> I guess they hang out in #kde-devel then
<bprompt> http://irc.netsplit.de/channels/?net=freenode&chat=dolphin  <----
<allesz_> valorie: yup they do ;-)  thanks a lot.
<Fritigern> So... nobody can be of any use with my ffmpegthubnailer problem?
<bprompt> Fritigern:    I don't use it, for one
<bprompt> Fritigern:   check the manpages :)
<bprompt> Fritigern:    you can always view the manpages in chrome or konqueror, by typing in dolphin -> man:/WHATEVER
<bprompt> if you use konqueror, it has a few KIOs, you can type help:/SOMEAPP to read its docs, or use the man:/SOMECOMMAND to read the manpages
<Fritigern> As prevoiously stated, it works in a terminal, but they are not generated in dolphin
<Fritigern> I am trying to figure out why ffmpegthumbnailer does not seem to make thumbs of my videos. I have it enabled in Settings => Configure Dolphin => General => Previews bit nothing is happening. I can call ffmpegtumbnailes from the command line, and it works there. What am I missing?
<bprompt> Fritigern:     well, is dolphin View using preview ON?
<bprompt> Fritigern:   the previews only work if you set the View > Preview, feature ON
<bprompt> Detail view by default has it off, but you can set it ON, anyhow, when changing Views, their default is to have it off
<Fritigern> It is on. I t is always on. When else would one expect there to be a preview?
<bprompt> well.. hmmm dunno... tried other file managers? besides dolphin?
<Fritigern> I have even gone as far as attempting to compile ffmpeg and ffmpegthumbnailers, with zero success
<bprompt> IIRC thumbnails are stored at ~/.thumbnails folder, maybe giving it a good reset, may help, well, you don't have to reset it, just say..... rename it, do a few thumbnails to see if dolphin picks up anything
<Fritigern> I have googled, I have consulted man pages (when available) and nothing that i tried helped
<bprompt> hmmm I don't use it myself, as far as video thumbnails, most video players browsers, have them
<valorie> Fritigern: did you search for bugs filed about this?
<valorie> as I said, it's been asked here, in #kde-neon and #kde a few times, but not enough information is ever given pin it down
<bprompt> or, have you searched for bugs in general?   specially mosquitoes and cockroaches
<valorie> ....
<bprompt> heheh, I don't use the app, so... for all we know, is just an app bug, not a dolphin one per se
<valorie> could be, yes -- but bko will tell the tale
<Fritigern> valorie: I searched for bugs first about ffmpegthumbnailer, but no bugs found. Then under Dolphin since I expect the thumbs to show inthere, but nothing. Not even under kio did i find the bug. And as for info, all I can tell you is what I have already said. The Dolphin plugin does not generate video thumbs, but running from a terminal it will generate a thumb.
<bprompt> Fritigern:    what do you mean by "runnning from a terminal"?    as in doing -> $: dolphin <-- ?    as opposed to running it from the menu?
<Fritigern> Running from a terminal as in ffmpegthumbnails -i"Video" -o"Thumbnail"
<bprompt> well.. hmmm sounds  hmmm dunno... that's not exactly dolphin
<Fritigern> No, it isn't. But I never claimed that ruinning from command line is dolphin, did i?
<Fritigern> But Dolphin is SUPPOSED to be able to use an addon/plugin (which is installed!) and generate the thumbs itself
<Fritigern> .. which I expect to show when i have previesws ON
<valorie> right, that is def. a bug against the plugin, at least
<valorie> and if nobody has filed it yet, please file it
<bprompt> well, the idea behind the development of the plugin, is to have it work with file managers, including dolphin, now, if it doesn't work, then.. that simply means the plugin isn't ready for release
<Fritigern> I just looked at kffmpegthumbnailer some more, altough it seems to have been built against KF5, installs certain files in /usr/lib/kde4 and /usr/share/kde4, and I don;t think that is right
<valorie> wow
<valorie> that def. seems off -- unless it is/was intended to make it work with Dolphin before it was ported
<Fritigern> I wonder if i can fix this with a symlink
<valorie> http://developer.kde.org/~cfeck/portingstatus.html says that both Dolphin and -plugins still use kde4-support or whatever
<valorie> so the porting is not 100% complete
<valorie> help porting is always welcome
<Fritigern> They may say that, but the kde4 part no longer works. I had to make a symlink to some kde4 folder to get some system menus working again, especially KIM (and image converter script thing)
<Fritigern> Or did I move the stuff? I don;t even remember, it's been months, perhaps over a year
<valorie> please please please file a bug and give this information
<valorie> all of KDE software is made better by users who help out by filing good bugs
<valorie> and maybe contribute patches
#kubuntu 2016-06-28
<Fritigern> So I have FINALLY found someting that works. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/dolphin/+bug/1505014/comments/21 suggested making a symlink and I now have video thumbnails.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1505014 in dolphin (Ubuntu) "dolphin doesn't load video thumbnail services" [Medium,Confirmed]
<jancho> test
<Fritigern> Failed
<valorie> Fritigern: if the bug isn't reported on bugs.kde.org, it is unclear that devels will see it
<valorie> otoh, if you point that out to devels (#kubuntu-devel) perhaps they can make the symlink happen in the packaging
<valorie> now is the time to do that, well before release
<valorie> multimedia devels are added to the CC list, but not Kubuntu devels
<Fritigern> Found someting on the kde bugtracker: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=351913
<ubottu> KDE bug 351913 in thumbnail "since version 15.08 some file types previews no longer available (pdf for instance)" [Major,Resolved: fixed]
<valorie> oh good
<valorie> so it just hasn't hit yet
<valorie> good to hear
<valorie> thanks for doing that research, Fritigern
<Fritigern> No. It was marked as fixed, but it obviously is not
<Fritigern> See comment #22 and further
<valorie> fixed in master doesn't mean fix-released-in-kubuntu
<Fritigern> It would appear that the bug was marked as fixed last year, around September. It's safe to assume that after (almost) a year, the fix would have hit the Kubuntu repos. Or at least in proposed, which I have enabled too.
<Fritigern> OMG valorie. Do you remember me coming in here MONTHS ago, asking about font previews not working in Dolphin? Well, it had never worked, not even after installing the backports PPA which should have pulled in the fix for the fonts not previewing.
<Fritigern> Well, making those symlinks also got THAT working!
 * Fritigern oes a little dance
<abhishek> hi guys!
<abhishek> I am using kde 5.6.4 and kubuntu 16.04.
<abhishek> Question: On right-clicking on an icon in the icon-manager I can see the recent open documents(http://imgur.com/rciPHTG). But when I have launched the application, right-clicking gives me options like this(http://imgur.com/erv4t5V). How can use recent documents after launching an application?
<abhishek> Any suggestions?
<Fritigern> I'm sorry, I am afraid that I won;t be of much use, but did you look in the File menu of the application yet? File => Recent Documents...
<Fritigern> Could also be called "Open recent..." as in the case of Kate
<uberdub> how do i enable 3rd party non free in 16.04?
<uberdub> nm
<uberdub> looks like its still getting sources from wily?
<valorie> Fritigern: I do remember. Please add a note on that LP bug about that. Seems we need to adjust our packaging perhaps
<Fritigern> valorie: Comment added to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/dolphin/+bug/1505014/ :-)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1505014 in dolphin (Ubuntu) "dolphin doesn't load video thumbnail services" [Medium,Confirmed]
<valorie> thanks, Fritigern
<xrfang> how to block certain package in the standard library? e.g. I installed the lazarus-1.6 package downloaded from the official site, and it lacks some dependencies. when I do apt-get install -f , the system try to override my lazarus with the repo's version. I don't want that.
<hateball> xrfang: apt-mark hold
<dellhem> Hey. My PC can't set the correct time, or date. Isn't there an NTP daemon installed by default?
<xrfang> hateball: hold what? you mean, hold my own installed (but broken) package, right?
<hateball> xrfang: yes, whatever package it is you want to keep from upgrading
<xrfang> ok... but I am also wondering, the official deb package is version 1.6, while the one in the repo is also 1.6, WHY apt think the repo's version is newer?
<dellhem> Hey! My PC won't wake from suspend when my Logitech Unifying Receiver is connected. Could someone with one try to suspend and wake?
<veronica__> i installed new atheros dual band,  and upgraded to 16.04 wifi wont enable
<veronica__> please help
<MoofDeep> I can't install kubuntu for some reason
<MoofDeep> never mind
<MoofDeep> don't know why, but it suddenly worked
<lordievader> Good morning.
<maxg> Hi. I'm trying to switch from kmail to mutt
<maxg> It's hard to configure mutt as good as kmail is at default
<maxg> congratulations :-)
<maxg> however, I would like to disable the automatic mail notifications, since they also apply my filter.
<maxg> Any ideas?
<veronica__> been crickets so far
<Arcaire_> Hiya, is there any reason the 16.04 Kubuntu installer transcends the definition of "broken"?
<Arcaire_> Instead of a cool boot to installer, I boot to a segfault.
<Arcaire_> Plasma and krunner both segfault almost instantly. I don't really think my hardware is that obscure.
<Arcaire_> It's a current gen Intel CPU and a current gen Nvidia GPU.
<loma> hello :)
<loma> I have an problem on kubuntu16.04 that when i login with ldap, and it is my first login, nothing is copied from skel. With SSH it is working fine. Can anyone say we how KDE setup an new first userlogin? Thanks a lot.
<mass> Hi. Kubuntu upgrade from 15.10 to 16.04 failed with message:
<mass> E: The value 'wily' is invalid for APT::Default-Release as such a release is not available in the sources
<mass> How should I fix it?
<hegemon8> Hi to All.
<BluesKaj> Heyas all
<hegemon8> Hey there BluesKaj:)
<BluesKaj> Hi hegemon8
<hegemon8> Blue, maybe You'd know...
<hegemon8> I've just successfully converted a guy to Kubuntu from his win 7, and all grand till he didn't have to connect his Three 3g usb dongle to connect to net (irish mobile net provider)
<hegemon8> and i've added it in net manager, but nothing...
<hegemon8> used to it all worked when used it myself years from now
<BluesKaj> hegemon8:  what's the actual chip in the dongle, lspci | grep -i net
<hegemon8> will tell You after reboot i've just did (sry, just a sec :) )
<hegemon8> at least it boots fast now. (packard Bell Easy Note TE laptop)
<hegemon8> shows only ethernet and wifi
<hegemon8> both Qualcomm Atheros
<hegemon8> but lsusb shows Huawei E220
<BluesKaj> yes of course lsusb
<hegemon8> HSDPA modem /E230/E270E870
<hegemon8> can't freaking believe it, got working on its own
<hegemon8> and believe me, i've tried  restarts :)
<hegemon8> will check if works after reboot again :)
<hegemon8> it must saw via webcam i'm on irc on other laptop, take that NSA ;) ^^
<BluesKaj> hegemon8: sudo rmmod usb-storage, then, sudo modprobe usbserial vendor=0x12d1 product=0x1003,  then, remove the device and re-attach it
<hegemon8> will do, just wii upgrade first, flash was blocking apt with its 'unfinished business" updating
<hegemon8> thanks for that Blue. Btw, it didn't appear on the list of networks, now i see three ireland. but its all when booting with dongle plugged in
<hegemon8> will try after update and reboot to attach it after boot to see if that has anything to do with it
<hegemon8> i was surprised, cause it worked fine for friends in previous releases, as well as for me long time from now.
<hegemon8> was googling, but guys had different issues like pin popups etc, and other posts were like from before electricity era ;)
<hegemon8> never liked packard bells :) had to turn off all effects cause screen tearing flickering when on (amd radeonhd 7310) lately radeon users in 16.04 aren't the luckiest ones...
<topirate> g
<Anonymes> Hi
<Nani_Dragon> hello Anonymes
<Anonymes> Hello
<Anonymes> Who have 16.04 kubuntu ?
<genii> Anonymes: It's better if you just ask your actual question regarding 16.04
<Anonymes> Okey, sombody after install Kubuntu 16.04 LTS have problem with update ? I talking about problem with translations packages.
<Nani_Dragon> what do you mean, Anonymes? The package is actually not installing, or you cant locate it?
<Anonymes> Package can't update because when I want do this i see error about temporary translation from "pl.archive.ubuntu.com".
<Anonymes> And what I should do ?
<marco-parillo> Anonymes: I assume you are in Poland?
<Anonymes> Yes
<marco-parillo> Perhaps there is a temporary problem with the Polish Archive. If you can change your sources to point to another near-by country that could help identify the problem?
<marco-parillo> You could copy /etc/apt/sources.list for safekeeping and edit it. Or try https://repogen.simplylinux.ch/
<soul_> Do you know how can I make windows appear in the middle of the screen?
<soee> soul_: you can set their izes and positions
<soee> *sizes
<soee> right click on window decoration -> More Actions -> Additional Window Window/App Settings
<varaindemian> will kubuntu 16.04 get stuck with the same version of kde until the distro gets upgraded to 17.?
<soul_> soee: but I want to set it for all windows. I just want when  I open a new window, make it appear in the middle
<Dragnslcr> Settings -> Window Management -> Window Behavior -> Advanced
<soee> try System Settings -> Windows Behaviour -> [Advanced] -> Placement and select 'centered'
<acheronuk> soul_: In system settings http://i.imgur.com/LPJxdtG.png
<acheronuk> soee: snap
<soee> :D
<varaindemian> does 16.04 gets direct updates for plasma?
<varaindemian> without addin a ppa?
<acheronuk> varaindemian: not in the near future, AFAIK. Most people are finding the ppa backports to be quite stable.
<soul_> Dragnslcr: IT WORKS!!! :DD THANKS!!
<soul_> soee: thank you too :)
<varaindemian> acheronuk: so I get stuck with the same plasma version for 6 moths or something?
<soee> on LTS without backports even till teh LTS eol and you switch to next version
<benz0> Hey folks, I'm having trouble with getting rid of openjdk. I'd like to remove it entirely but there are unmet dependencies and I haven't been able to figure out how to resolve them.
<varaindemian> soee: ok bakc to arch
<benz0> I was hoping someone here could point me in the right direction, the forums haven't been helpful
<marco-parillo> varaindemian: With Backports, your Plasma version will get upgraded. However, Kubuntu shares Qt with all the other *buntus, so it is possible it may not get upgraded past the end of the 5.6 series.
<marco-parillo> I am not certain the Qt question has been settled one way or the other.
<varaindemian> marco-parillo: can i backport that too?
<varaindemian> marco-parillo: I am not sure I understand how .buntu actually works.
<varaindemian> Some packages get updates and some get updates only if you add the ppa's?
<marco-parillo> Generally Backports are  PPAs (think like the AUR, not part of the main repos), and the Kubuntu team uses them to upgrade large pieces of KDE software that might be difficult to do in the main archive. Here is a recent example: http://wire.kubuntu.org/?p=950
<marco-parillo> They are not generally used on a package-by-package basis. Ususally for an entire release of KDE software, like Plasma, and maybe Frameworks or Applications.
<marco-parillo> So, most normal users do not backport software, they install the backports PPA, and then upgrade normally.
<acheronuk> kubuntu LTS is even used by some businesses/institutions for their desktop deployment, so tracking of major desktop version upgrades in the main archive with that hassle and risk is not desirable
<acheronuk> backports and stable update ppas allow updates for those that want them
<benz0> if anyone is willing/able to help out with a goofy issue getting rid of icedtea I'd really appreciate the help
<plusEV> hi, i have messed up my bottom panel and can not configure it. It is jsut a black empty bar. How can I access the setting of this bar without being able to click on it?
<plusEV> 16.04
<acheronuk> plusEV: cannot right click to get panel menu?
<varaindemian> acheronuk: from my understanding, De is part of the core system and its  stability it is crucial therefore it won't get updates as often as other packages that are not part of the core
<varaindemian> right?
<acheronuk> benz0: that may be hard to do via IRC, but what is the problem?
<plusEV> acheronuk: nope
<benz0> @acheronuk: it's basically broken apt-get upgrade. I get this: The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<benz0>  icedtea-7-plugin : Depends: icedtea-netx (= 1.5.3-0ubuntu0.14.04.1) but it is not installed
<benz0> E: Unmet dependencies. Try using -f.
<benz0> but using -f results in this: Errors were encountered while processing:
<benz0>  /var/cache/apt/archives/icedtea-netx_1.5.3-0ubuntu0.14.04.1_amd64.deb
<benz0> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<acheronuk> plusEV: and no change if logging out/in again or restarting plasma?
<plusEV> acheronuk: I put some network and resource monitor widget by my clock and rebooted. That messed it up
<plusEV> acheronuk: I have rebooted but how do I restart plasma?
<acheronuk> rebooting would restart plasma anyway, so probably not going to help
<plusEV> right
<acheronuk> plusEV: you could reset plasma if you haven't got a highly customised desktop you don't want to lose
<acheronuk> or you could try to edit the plasma config files to remove the faulty containment/panel
<plusEV> acheronuk: I would like to try the second option first. Were is teh file to edit? :)
<acheronuk> for plasma 5, in ~/.config/
<acheronuk> plasmashellrc and/or plasma-org.kde.plasma.desktop-appletsrc I think
<acheronuk> sadly they ten not to be formatted in a very friendly/clear way, so can be hard to work out which is the part that needs removing
<plusEV> acheronuk: a f... it. how do I reset to default?
<plusEV> my system seems to have more issues here. want to fix that panel so I can keep working on other stuff
<Smurphy> What a crap.
<Smurphy> Just upgraded my 15.10 to 16.04 - actually - that crap updated has upgraded my system to yakety 16.10.
<Smurphy> And that my work system.
<Smurphy> My /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades has: Prompt=lts set....
<acheronuk> plusEV: backing up and removing any plasma rc file in that directory, then logging out and in again should do it if I recall. default config will be regenerated
<Smurphy> Hmmm. Will have to re-install. Craptacular shit. Hate it when that happens.
<dax> what command did you run to upgrade?
<genii> Probably d-r-u -d
<dax> that was my assumption, yes.
<genii> ( if it went to 16.10 )
<dax> do-release-upgrade really needs more prompting
<dax> "You picked -d at the command-line. If you're not planning on going from XX.YY to ZZ.AA, you should stop pasting random commands off the internet and not use the -d option."
<plusEV> acheronuk: yea that worked. back to basics.
<plusEV> ty
<Smurphy> do-release-upgrade
<Smurphy> Only there were dependency issues and some of the commands crashed.
<Smurphy> It asked me if I wanted to report the problem, I said no and to continue and ignore that issue in future.
<Smurphy> I'd fix it after manually (What In usually do).
<Smurphy> What was the tool to create a boot-stick ? USB boot creator ?
<Smurphy> startup disk creatore :D
<Smurphy> I'll use the uefi boot this time.
<genii> No special tools should be required anymore, they are hybrid images which can be raw copied to a USB stick
<genii> ( with dd or windows equivalent )
<Smurphy> genii: I'll try it if it doesn't work.
<Smurphy> thx.
<genii> !windd
<genii> Hm
<rikka> Hi
<rikka> !list
<ubottu> rikka: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<noobandnoober> hi
<noobandnoober> is there a way to go from Debian Jessie to Kubuntu without reinstalling everything?
<dax> no.
<dax> (and trying to do so will almost certainly not work and will end up with an unsupportable hybrid of debian and kubuntu that neither will support)
<bprompt> noobandnoober:    hmmm what do you mean?  as in.... to just change kde versions?   I mean, you can probably just installed a newer version of kde in Jessie, don't need kubuntu for that
<bprompt> noobandnoober:  but they'd be two distributions, and their differences would warrant a reinstall
<noobandnoober> thanks
<anonym> https://www.facebook.com/IdiotNaDena/videos/464696727071630/
<anonym> :)
<valorie> thanks ikonia
<ikonia> no sweat
<ikonia> he hit too many channels for it to be a mistake
<soul> Hi
<soul> I formated my laptop again with kubuntu 16.04
<soul> and now I have graphical issues with my UHD display
<lethu> soul: hi
<soul> Maybe I installed some drivers in my last installation...
<soul> Do you know where should I look at?
<lethu> soul: what's exactly your problem?
<soul> Hmm, let me take an screenshot
<lethu> soul: sure
<soul> Oh
<soul> of course
<soul> the screenshot is ok because the problem is in my HDM output
<soul> Taking a photo
<soul> lethu: https://upload.blastersklan.com/b9e7707c-051f-4efb-9a32-e124c372c206/aba9b0ce-8ef1-4642-ba35-763df872bfa5.jpg (ignore the cert)
<soul> and this is what I should see (screenshot) http://uploadpie.com/VuTjw
<soul> Do you get what I'm trying to say, lethu?
<soul> It works in older kubuntu
<lethu> soul: could you upload it somewhere else, my browsers won't let me access the site
<soul> ok
<soul> lethu: http://i.imgur.com/KKP2ZpI.jpg
<lethu> soul: what GPU have you got?
<soul> lethu: Nvidia 870M and Intel HD 4600
<lethu> so did this every happen in another OS?
<lethu> soul:
<soul> No
<soul> Only in this new installation
<soul> I had it working perfectly 1 hour ago, in my older Kubuntu
<lethu> soul: what drivers have you installed?
<soul> 15 or 14
<soul> lethu: Now or in the past? In the past I can't remember...
<lethu> soul: in the past
<lethu> when it was working ok
<lethu> soul: can you go to system settings then diqplay?
<lethu> display*
<soul> yes
<lethu> soul: anything suspicious there?
<soul> lethu: and now? :)
<soul> No
<soul> The same as before
<lethu> soul: try changing the refresh rate
<soul> I already tried after asking, lethu x)
<lethu> soul: ok, have you moved to a new kernel recently?
<soul> One hour ago I had Kubuntu 15 and everything worked (plug and play). Today, I decided to move on and install Kubuntu 16. After the installation, I detected those errors in the new installation. That's what I did, lethu.
<lethu> soul: try "sudo apt remove [whatever driver]" then "sudo apt purge [same thing]" then "sudo apt install [same thing]"
<soul> I don't know what driver, lethu
<lethu> do you have synaptics installed?
<lethu> soul:
<lethu> soul: also it may sound dumb, but unplug your cable, blow on it thenreplug it
<soul> let me check
<soul> ok
<soul> what the fuck
<soul> unpluggin the cable solved that
<soul> O_O
<lethu> :)
<soul> whaaat
<soul> haha
<soul> thanks lethu
<soul> !!!
<lethu> soul: np :)
<soul> amazing haha
<soul> Thanks thanks thanks, really lethu, really :)
<lethu> soul: hehe glad you fixed your problem, you are welcome :))
<bprompt> usually tapping the monitor on the side about, works, (also for tv's) or waving a big magnet on the screen of it =)
<lethu> bprompt: lol
<soul> It is actually a TV xD
<lethu> soul: you are doing it wrong! lol
<soul> 55" UHD TV as monitor, it feels GREAT!
<soul> xD
<lethu> cool :)
<soul> I bought it yesterday... I'm enjoying so much really, I recommend it to all coders!
<soul> I always used a 15" laptop...
<soul> I'm crying! haha
<lethu> :)
<veronica__> wifi is hard blocked.
<veronica__> fn+f8 toggles soft block
<veronica__> hard block never changes
<veronica__> please help
<veronica__> rfkill all does nothuing
<valorie> veronica__: you may have to resort to nmcli
<valorie> which, my sympathy if so
<valorie> !info nmcli
<ubottu> Package nmcli does not exist in xenial
<valorie> really
<lethu> veronica__: has it ever worked before?
<valorie> oh sorry, you already have it as it is part of nm package
<valorie> http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/trusty/man1/nmcli.1.html
<lethu> brb
#kubuntu 2016-06-29
<veronica__> lethu: I just upgraded to 16.04 and added an atheros dual band card
<lethu> veronica__: have you tried booting with the "noacpi", "nolapic" or "acpi=off" kernel option?
<veronica__> no
<veronica__> how to?
<lethu> veronica__: you will have to edit your grub2 config file
<lethu> brb
<veronica__> ...ok
<lethu> veronica__: back
<lethu> veronica__: open a terminal then "namo /etc/default/grub"
<lethu> nano*
<lethu> sorry
<lethu> veronica__: sudo nano
<veronica__> ok
<veronica__> done
<veronica__> what do i edit?
<lethu> veronica__:  sorry wrong file
<veronica__> ok
<lethu> veronica__: sudo nano /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<veronica__> ok in
<lethu> veronica__: go to the first "menuentry"
<veronica__> feature_menuentry?
<lethu> veronica__: then add on the "linux" line acpi=off
<lethu> veronica__: nope, just "menuentry
<lethu> "
<lethu> veronica__: it should say menuentry 'ubuntu'
<veronica__> what does this do?
<veronica__> dont I need acpi?
<veronica__> could this effect suspend?
<lethu> veronica__: sometimes the built in acpi causes problems similar to yours
<veronica__> ok, rebooting now
<lethu> veronica__: ok
<user|45007> hi
<user|45007> help me please
<lethu> user|45007: what's your problem?
<dongmk> 看不懂。。
<abhishek> has any1 tried neon on kubuntu 16.04?
<valorie> abhishek: that isn't really advised or supported
<valorie> but some have tried it for sure
<valorie> especially in VMs
<abhishek> valorie, I am using kubuntu 16.04, there are a lot of bug fixes in kde plasma 5.7 which I would like to use. But the not sure when it will be available via backports given the Qt version difference.
<valorie> IMO it will not be available in backports, ever
<valorie> perhaps in 16.10 if the Ubuntu devels let us upgrade Qt enough
<valorie> these days, that is out of our hands
 * valorie is already running 16.10 for daily use
<valorie> but  still plasma 5.6.3 here
<abhishek> valorie, I am a bit new. Is it necessary for ubuntu and kubuntu to same qt version? Why are you doubtful that ubuntu won't upgrade qt?
<abhishek> to *have the qt
<mariano_> I upgraded to plasma 5.6.4 and I get randome freezes. My desktop just freezes. Is there a way to downgrade without having to reinstall the whole system?
<goddard> does ktorrent's search plugin also use the proxy?
<valorie> abh
<valorie> fooey, abhishek left
<konrados> morning :)
<viewer|48950> hi
<utkarsh> hello everyone! new to IRC : )
<hateball> Hello utkarsh, do you have a Kubuntu support question?
<utkarsh> hateball: not exactly, just trying out IRC.
<hateball> !ot
<ubottu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<utkarsh> hateball: Thanks.
<hateball> utkarsh: It's slow right now so no harm, it just makes it easier to follow support questions if we separate things :)
<Lynoure> Ever since 16.4. I have had occasionally (several times an hour) problems such as clicks affecting the window below the one that looks to have the focus, and random dragging/double clicking. Ideas?
<soee_> hi Lynoure, with backports enabled and plasma 5.6.4 installed ?
<Lynoure> soee_: backports yes, plasma seems to be 5.5.5
<soee_> should be 5.6.4 if yo have backports enabled
<Lynoure> soee_: just did apt-get update, which gave Hit:7 http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu xenial-backports InRelease  and apt-cache show for plasma-desktop still shows 5.5.5
<yossarianuk> I never understood the policy of freezing the version of plasma in kubuntu, it means running a desktop with known bugs in, in the name of stability ....
<soee_> Lynoure: sudo apt-add-repository ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports
<soee_> yossarianuk: it is Ubuntu (Debain ?) policy
<yossarianuk> yes I know, but the result of that policy means that users have a lesser, more buggy experience .
<soee_> well true, taht is why backports exit
<Lynoure> soee_: what's the difference between the ppa and non-ppa backports?
<Lynoure> I mean, why two different ones?
<yossarianuk> soee: I know, just think its a bad policy for the user..... Some packages should be rolling - i.e desktop, nvidia-drivers, browsers
<soee_> well Neon solves this :)
<yossarianuk> Yes I know!
<yossarianuk> i'm using it at home
<yossarianuk> not at work (yet)
<soee_> Lynoure: they ar enot the same imo
<soee_> Kubutnu has own packports ppa
<Lynoure> soee_: yes, I see they are different, but both being called backports is somehow just confusing to me.
<soee_> well Ubuntu Backports and Kubuntu Backports :D
<soee_> a bit diff
<Lynoure> soee_: yes, clearer if people refer to them like that :)
<hateball> wasnt it proposed that there'd be rolling release ubuntu, alongside LTS? that would solve much headache
<BluesKaj> hi all
<konrados> morning :)
<konrados> Is there a gui or console app, which, like bvi, will allow me to open files, showing the hex codes of bytes in the same time (along with "normal" text) but, when I select "normal" characters, it will highlight the hex equivalents and vice-versa?
<acheronuk> konrados: ghex and a few others I think?
<konrados> thanks, I'll try it.
<BluesKaj> konrados: think your question might get  a more complete answer in a chat like ##linux
<yossarianuk> hi - having one major(ish) issue ...
<konrados> BluesKaj yeah, I already wanted to do this, but what acheronuk said worked :)
<yossarianuk> When I add a bridge interface using the network manager gui - it doesn't appear in the network-manager as a list of connections
<yossarianuk> it does if I use nmtui
<konrados> acheronuk, ghex seems to be exactly what I was looking for, thanks!
<yossarianuk> I am using 16.04+ppa - however before I added the PPA network-manager was completely broken - i.e yo couldn't edit any network-manager connection
<acheronuk> konrados: great :)
<BluesKaj> konrados:  good to hear
<yossarianuk> any  ideas why I cannot see my bridge with network-manager ?:
<clearnote01> Hello I had query. If I put proxy in /etc/environment in Kubuntu, does Firefox use that proxy when in user pref i select "Use system proxy"
<Sert1991> Hi guys
<yossarianuk> i.e - with 16.04 - you cannot add a network bridge via network-manager gui
<yossarianuk> it doesn't work unless you use nmtui
<nicols> hi!
<nicols> large update today? what is new? :)
<nicols> is it 5.6.5 in backports?
<yossarianuk> nicols: thanks for pointing that out
<yossarianuk> yes it is
<yossarianuk> same level as neon now (not QT though)
<yossarianuk> (neon is due to have 5.7 soon though)
<Nani_Dragon> is there a way to use only free software in kubuntu? Disable non-free stuff?
<BluesKaj> Nani_Dragon:  non-free isn't installed by default, so just don't install so called non-free packages
<BluesKaj> personally I don't see the problem with non-free apps if they work, but the purist path isn't for everyone that's for sure
<Nani_Dragon> thanks BluesKaj
<Nani_Dragon> I just want to see if I can go full free
<Nani_Dragon> if so, why wouldint you?
<Nani_Dragon> just my thinking atm
<BluesKaj> non-free is still free
<BluesKaj> it's developed outside of the OS realm usually
<Nani_Dragon> BluesKaj: free as in price? Or free to do what I want with?
<BluesKaj> there very few apps that cost real money in linux
<BluesKaj> for home users
<BluesKaj> !non-free
<BluesKaj> !info non-free
<ubottu> Package non-free does not exist in xenial
<BluesKaj> hehe
<BluesKaj> there used to be an infobot for non-free
<BluesKaj> Nani_Dragon:  https://www.debian.org/legal/licenses/
<acheronuk> !nonfree
<ubottu> When we use the term 'non-free', we mean that it is not Free (as in freedom) Software. Software that is not Free cannot be fixed or improved by anyone except its authors -- who are not us :(. For more information, see https://www.gnu.org/philosophy/free-sw.html
<Nani_Dragon> so is there a way to turn off non-free sources?
<Nani_Dragon> just so I dont accidentally install one or something?
<BluesKaj> oif course the info author wouldm't use the hyphen even though most users use it
<BluesKaj> wouldn't
<Lynoure> soee: my mouse problem turned out to be a hw issue, happening simulaneously in both the mice I tried. :)
<em> my audio stopped working system wide
<em> is there any way to restart/reboot audio without restarting the computer?
<BluesKaj> open alsamixer and make sure your automute is disabled for starters, em
<em> i tried opening the sound thing in the panel and it crashed plasma
<beowuff> em: Probably something like systemctl restart alsa?
<utkarsh> Hello I had a query. Can we use /etc/environment file to set System-wide proxy?
<BluesKaj> em open alsamixer in the terminal
<em> BluesKaj: okay done
<em> i don't see anything that says automute
<BluesKaj> navigate with the arrow keys to the far right and look for asutomute , use the down arrow key to disableit
<BluesKaj> automute rather
<em> there is no automute
<em> s/pdif s/pdif 1  and s/pdif 2
<em> that's it
<BluesKaj> F6 choose the soundcard withe '0" beside it
<BluesKaj> em: ^
<em> i found it. I disabled the auto-mute
<BluesKaj> ok now make sure the master and relevant ctls for your setup are maxed out for volume with no MM, if any are muted use the M key to disable mute
<em> all of that seems correct.
<em> but no audio
<BluesKaj> next escape and do, sudo alsactl store, which should save your settings
<em> okay done
<em> it was the right one because i sawit changing when I put my head phones in and out
<BluesKaj> i forgo to ask which audio chip is listed in alsamixer in the upper lreft
<BluesKaj> left
<genii> I'd take a wild stab and say some kind of Intel HDA
<BluesKaj> yeah, most likely genii :-)
<em> the default one is:  HDA Intell HDMI
<em> but that one had no settings at all
<em> only when it put it on F6 Soundcard #1  which is: HDA Intel PCH
<em> does it have any options.
<em> but that isn't the default when I open alsamixer
<em> this is a problem ie had before and it does get fixed by turning the computer off and back on again
<em> I just though maybe I can learn some way to do it so i don't have to turn off the computer
<BluesKaj> yeah , that damn setting has become default for some reason, but you can change it in system settings.multimedia>device preferences and then in the harware tab
<em> in the settings where it lets me test speaker placement i heard sound
<em> but i don't hear sound in chrome
<BluesKaj> just to be sure run, sudo modprobe snd-hda-intel, if the driver loads properly there won't be any output from that command
<BluesKaj> you also might need to reboot
<BluesKaj> oops, my desktop froze ...had to do a hard reboot
<em> BluesKaj: Yeah i did a hard reboot also
<em> sound came back
<em> it's just weird
<BluesKaj> em:  there's a bug with intel hda drivers not loading after updates/upgrades, it's been around for a over a yr , but it doesn't seem to be important to the devs
<nsaw81> hi
<nsaw81> Is there a possibility in an UHD (4K) resolution to scale all applications that the fonts and icons are readable? I've tried to setup the dpi vom 96 to 150. This helped a lot, but some applications (for example java applications) does not change its apperance?
<valorie> !drivers
<plusEV> hey, i have a good theme going on my Kubuntu 16.04, but there is one one problem. When I type into the youtube serarchfield my font is so faded and grey I can bearly see it. Crazy thing is that when I type in any other search field like in google for example the font is normal black and easy to read. Does anyone know why this happens , and how I can fix it?
<plusEV> ok I just noticed it is more than youtube. but on google it is normal.
<valorie> that's very strange
<Zren> Which browser?
<valorie> sounds like a browser issue though?
<plusEV> firefox
<plusEV> yea I have tried messing around with the themes in the OS and sometimes it resets my firefox to plain white standard theme thing. but now i have a look of my theme within the browser and it is messed up again
<plusEV> when it resets to the standard white firefox it is fine
<Zren> Oh, it's gtk breeze-dark
<Zren> Weird that it doesn't have a white reset stylesheet for the browser.
<plusEV> Zren: so were to change that do you know?
<Zren> application style > gtk
<Zren> Though that'll change the color of all gtk windows.
<Zren> iunno how to do a firefox only rule
<plusEV> Zren: GTK2 and 3?
<plusEV> those?
<plusEV> lols yea changing those fixed it
<plusEV> nice ty :D
<plusEV> but they come with the OS right? someone should patch that if they do. ;)
#kubuntu 2016-06-30
<fuze> kubuntu 15.04 recovery cd E: Unable to locate package boot-repair, how do i install this package?
<zaharov> Падает дельфин. Если выбрать Create New... -> Folder... вместо Create New... -> Папка...
<hateball> hmmm, upgraded to 5.6.5 using backports, it broke some launcher icons. weird.
<hateball> In fact I see krdc is broken even in tray
<vbgunz> I asked in ubuntu but maybe I'll have better luck here. I installed ubuntu but would really like to install kubuntu alongside it. I just don't want the plethora of apps of either bombarding the others menu. is this possible?
<acheronuk> vbgunz: It's the 'kubuntu-desktop' meta-package that pulls in the most other 'stuff' not technically needed for a functional plasma desktop
<acheronuk> avoid installing that and you may get a more minimal install
<vbgunz> acheronuk, I tried plasma-desktop and thought that did bring in plasma, I was trying to mess with ark, kate and others. thing is, plasma-desktop doesn't bring in any apps normally found in a plasma de
<acheronuk> hateball: same thing with krdc icon in chakra, so seems a kde problem
<hateball> acheronuk: bleh. thanks for confirming tho
<acheronuk> plasma-desktop plasma-workspace kubuntu-settings-desktop are probably what is needed
<acheronuk> less, and you probably won't get a very workable desktop
<vbgunz> damn I don't mind using gtk/gnome/kde/qt apps alongside one another, I'm just afraid of the menus blowing up
<pragomer_1> please help. since today I cannot open libreoffice under kubuntu 16.04 anymore:
<pragomer_1> Inconsistency detected by ld.so: ../sysdeps/x86_64/dl-machine.h: 517: elf_machine_rela_relative: Assertion `ELFW(R_TYPE) (reloc->r_info) == R_X86_64_RELATIVE' failed!
<lethu> pragomer_1: try a reboot an "fsck" your filesystem
<lethu> s/an/and
<pragomer_1> Ok.. let my try...
<pragomer_1> whats  s/an/and  ??
<lethu> pragomer_1: substitute an by and
<lethu> pragomer_1: just fixing my typo
<pragomer_1> mm.. ok... just purging and re-installing did the job.. .but thank you anyway... kind regards
<lethu> pragomer_1: you are welcome
<cedrom> 1
<DexterF> hi
<DexterF> 16.04 fresh install in virtualbox5 on intel platform, vm starts, install went through, reboots, goes to console login
<DexterF> silly old me starts looking for /var/log/messages, does not exist.
<DexterF> where do I start looking now?
<hateball> DexterF: have you installed vbox guest addons?
<DexterF> hateball: haven't had the opportunity yet. first boot after install.
<hateball> DexterF: and you have https://www.virtualbox.org/ticket/14102
<utkarsh> hello i had a little issue ...
<utkarsh> is there something in kubuntu like -
<utkarsh> $ gsettings set org.gnome.system.proxy.https host 'my.proxy.com'
<utkarsh> to set system wide proxy?
<hateball> There's probably some dbus command
<utkarsh> can you elaborate? i hv been looking for sometime and i couldn't find anything
<viewer|19370> hello
<jimarvan> hey :)
<jimarvan> guys quick awesome question
<jimarvan> is it possible to set by default maybe by a keybind capture mode on a specific screen?
<jimarvan> instead of all screens?
<hateball> utkarsh: you can use qdbus to set things like that, but it requires knowing where proxy is set. which I do not know
<jimarvan> like when i press "ctrl+prntscreen" to capture screen 1?
<hateball> utkarsh: qdbus <tab>, and you get the idea
<utkarsh> hateball: thanks i'll try that :-)
<hateball> utkarsh: and I guess it is possible to do using kwriteconfig5 as well, but again it requires knowing where and what to write
<DexterF> hateball: tried with+without 3D. will upgrade vbox and see.
<hateball> Is there any way to set launcher plasmoids to open with double click?
<hateball> I've set double click to be standard, so this works in Dolphin etc. But if I add a launcher for say Firefox on the desktop, it opens with a single click
<jimarvan> hateball: hmm
<jimarvan> you want to add a launcher on the panel you mean?
<jimarvan> and then double click to open the app?
<hateball> jimarvan: Nope on the desktop area, not any panel
<jimarvan> I do not think that is possible on the Panel, but it should be possible on a desktop launcher
<jimarvan> hmm ye thought so
<jimarvan> checking...
<jimarvan> Nope you are right can't find a way
<jimarvan> hateball: did you try Mouse Controls--> Icons Double click... on Control Panel settings?
<jimarvan> haven't rebooted yet to test if that could activate the change
<jimarvan> but I think that is the same setting like in dolphin so probably won't work
<zaharov> Мне не нравится тема Бриз. Выглядит убого
<dmoyne> I have the recurrent problem with qwerty keyboard when logging. Who knows how to fix this ones for all?
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<soul> Does anyone know why the menu opens in the other monitor, please? http://gifyu.com/images/Screenshot_20160630_135824.png
<ejay> Guys guys guys! Good image viewing application? One condition - GTK free. Any ideas?
<BluesKaj> ejat:  gwenview works here, unless you're looking for something with more edit options , then try imagemagick
<BluesKaj> !kwin
<BluesKaj> !info kwin
<ubottu> kwin (source: kwin): Transitional dummy for kwin-x11. In component universe, is extra. Version 4:5.5.5-0ubuntu1 (xenial), package size 6 kB, installed size 28 kB
<soul> Does anyone know why the menu opens in the other monitor, please? http://gifyu.com/images/Screenshot_20160630_135824.png
<lethu> soul: try this https://sites.google.com/site/ccexcompany/linux/defaultmonitorondualmonitorsetup
<soul> Thanks for the help lethu, but I already had the monitos as primary :/
<lethu> soul: sorry I can't think of anything other than that
<soul> Thank you anyway lethu, really :)
<lethu> soul: you are welcome :)
<soul> It is just annoying :/
<dr`venom> Does anyone here use korganizer (kontact)? My calendar dates in month view are cropped at the bottom. Wondering if anyone else has this issue.
<Rick_Timmis> Hello everyone :-D
<Rick_Timmis> If you are interested in the Kubuntu Packaging Dojo
<Rick_Timmis> It will start in 5 minutes
<Rick_Timmis> http://kubuntu.blindsidenetworks.net/kubuntu/
<Rick_Timmis> We're in Room 1
<Rick_Timmis> Password: welcome
<genii> Rick_Timmis: Questions and discussion in #kubuntu-podcast ?
<Rick_Timmis> No best to use the Chat in BBB
<genii> OK
<zenesc> Need help on installing Kubuntu on Pc by Image recorded on DVD
<Guest34283> and the problem is ..?
<BluesKaj> zenesc:  tell us what your issue is
<zenesc> I did many times with ubs stick no problems. I recorded 16.04 twice to install says KWin is unstable kwin_x11  I tried again with image 15.10 in case there is a mistake on 16.04 image, but same problem
<zenesc> Is there anything to do with the way of recording the image? the fact that the error is the same with 16.04 and 15.10
<zenesc> I record with imgburn
<genii> !md5sum
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM
<BluesKaj> zenesc:  use unetbootin for windows, dunno if imageburn makes the iso bootable on usb
<Guest34283> BluesKaj: i guess he needs DVD and not a bootable USB stick
<Guest34283> zenesc: where did you get an error?
<BluesKaj> Guest34283:  he needs a  bootable image on the usb
<Guest34283> BluesKaj: okay, i'll wait for his reply
<genii> If you are making bootable USB from the ISO file, use something like https://sourceforge.net/projects/win32diskimager/ which is a Windows equivalent of dd
<BluesKaj> aha genii, I see you're still ujp to date on windows apps :-)
<zenesc> Your last comments makes me doubt now
<zenesc> I am intending to record the image on dvd to install on a pc that accept only dvd not usb boot option
<zenesc> is unetbootin a soft for me to record the image on a dvd?
<zenesc> I did install unetbootin right now
<BluesKaj> zenesc:  unetbootin is for usb, yuo should use a discburn app, then as genii suggested check the md5sum your image as described here
<BluesKaj> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM
<zenesc> I understand this is not the solution unetbootin seems like the starup disk that comes with kubuntu and works well. The problen is I need to do it this time thru a dvd
<Unit193> Should be at least providing sha256sums as an option by now. >_>
<BluesKaj> zenesc:  yes, sorry for the misunderstanding , I thought you wanted to create abootable image on a usb stick
<zenesc> Is imgburn good enough to burn the dvd? or I need to install another burner? Is the problem the burner or the configuration thru the burning process?
<genii> The burning app should not matter.
<genii> so long as it knows how to burn an ISO into a CD/DVD
<BluesKaj> imagburn should work that's whay we're telling you to check the image itself with md5sum
 * BluesKaj backs off ...
<BluesKaj> time to call it a day anyway ....take care
<zenesc> Don't know how to install md5sum It comes in tar.gz I extract in new folder then I am lost.
<valorie> zenesc: the https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM gives a step by step
<valorie> but in general it is already installed
<valorie> woah, that page is much more involved than I recalled
<valorie> still, it is a step by step to checking out the DVD
<valorie> even a script that you can use to do it for you, and how to install and use that script
<valorie> so, step one: verify the ISO you downloaded
<valorie> step two: verify that what you wrote on the DVD is identical to your verified ISO download
<zenesc> Can't check dvd, but don't this this is the problem for the file worked on startup disk. I am convinced the problem is how to burn properly. would someone help on that?
<zenesc> I downloaded twice 16.04 and burn twice same error. then downloaded 15.10 and same error. How to burn properly?
<lethu> zenesc: just fire up a dvd burner and burn image
<lethu> zenesc: usually does the job
<lethu> zenesc: otherwise your hardware might be damaged
<zenesc> The file appear as a .rar file on the windows system before burning with imgburn. I burn the complete file without extracting
<lethu> zenesc: pretty normal
<zenesc> There is no .iso inside the file anyway
<zenesc> Appear on Kubuntu machine as .iso but on windows not
<lethu> zenesc: configure explorer to show extensions
<zenesc> no extensions .iso with the rar file
<lethu> zenesc: winrar recognizes iso files as archives
<lethu> zenesc: that's because you haven't set up explorer properly
<zenesc> so image should be fine, and burning soft normal.
<lethu> zenesc:  yeah
<zenesc> And the file worked well on startup disc
<zenesc> So dvd hardware possible problem, and only way to install on that old machine that doesn't have the option on usb boot
<zenesc> I gess change dvd hadware to try
<lethu> zenesc: that's a possibility
<zenesc> the error been during and after installation: KWin is unstable kwin_x11
<zenesc> For it goes thru the instalation process until reboot but with that error in the background
<lethu> zenesc: might be a corrupted media
<zenesc> what does it means?
<lethu> zenesc: the disc you burned may be faulty
<zenesc> I did burnt 3 twice 16.04 and once 15.10
<lethu> zenesc: have you tried fsck on the target computer's hd?
<lethu> zenesc: also memtest
<zenesc> No idea what this is
<lethu> zenesc: filesystem check
<lethu> zenesc: and memory check
<zenesc> On bios?
<lethu> with a live cd
<zenesc> Instead of installing kubuntu; try kubuntu?
<lethu> zenesc: yes
<lethu> zenesc: then runing fsck /dev/whateverhd
<lethu> zenesc: you can also chose the memtest boot option
<lethu> zenesc: to check ram for errors
<zenesc> On Konsole? and live cd?
<lethu> zenesc: yes
<zenesc> Thanks for yours advices, Try as soon as I can access the machine. The screen is shared on another machine.
<viewer|34902> Good Windows, Great Windows, Everyone Should Love Windows! Doors Are Good Too. But seriously, my Windows 7 is *****ing me off and I'm thinking about switching to Kubuntu.
#kubuntu 2016-07-01
<starshield> Hello
<starshield> I am new to Ubuntu and Kubuntu, but before I can even start using it I am having problems.
<starshield> I installed it using Guided: resize SCSI1 (0,0,0), partition #2(sda) and use freed space
<starshield> Rebooted, Windows 7 is there but Kubuntu is not
<starshield> Hello rimd2r
<starshield> Hello guiverc
<starshield> Hello prth
<starshield> ...
<guiverc> hi starshield; entered only cause I forgot to close this from earlier (packaging dojo).. thanks for greeting!
<starshield> Hello
<dbrom> anyone here
<Haohmaru> how do i put this kubuntu 16.04 desktop i386 iso onto a USB flash stick? because i tried with rufus, in ISO mode, in DD mode, i tried also under linux with "dd", and with unetbootin.. and nothing works.. the result is "isolinux.bin is missing or corrupt" or something like that
<Haohmaru> am i doing something wrong?
<hateball> Haohmaru: what's the DD string you are using?
<hateball> under linux, that is. I know not of this rufus
<Haohmaru> i used dd if=<the_iso> of=/dev/sdb
<hateball> that said, I also havent used i386 in forever, so there may be some bug there I am unaware of
<Haohmaru> i think i also tried with bs=4096 at the end, to speed it up
<dellhem> Hey. Last time I reinstalled Kubuntu, there were some icons missing for some applications, KRDC for instance.. I has an Icon in other themes, so can I redownload the Breeze theme in some way?
<hateball> Haohmaru: yes bs=4M will speed it up. Did you make sure to run "sync" afterwards to make sure everything was flushed to the drive?
<Haohmaru> hm
<hateball> dellhem: do you use backports? krdc icon seems broken there
<Haohmaru> no
<hateball> Haohmaru: some drives are so slow, and the command will appear to be done but all changes may not have been written to the disk
<dellhem> hateball - Yeah, I do. Maybe that's it then =)
<Haohmaru> yeah, but i think that would be handled by programs like rufus and unetbootin
<hateball> dellhem: you can find the icon here /usr/share/app-install/icons/krdc.png for shortcut purposes, but it's broken in the tray still
<Haohmaru> i'll try tho
<hateball> Haohmaru: any reason you are using i386 instead of x64 ?
<Haohmaru> do i understand correctly that the .iso includes a partition table and filesystem?
<Haohmaru> yes, the computer i'll be using this on is 32bit
<hateball> Haohmaru: Yes, the iso is complete. You could try shred'ing the thumbdrive before just to kill off mbr etc. to be extra sure :D
<hateball> Haohmaru: if the computer is old enough to only run 32-bit then I think you wont have a great time with Kubuntu... what are the specs?
<Haohmaru> two-processor xenon, 2.6GHz, 1GB ram
<Haohmaru> nvidia fx5200
<hateball> Hmmm, RAM is a bit on the low side, but it'll run
<Haohmaru> okay, bbl
<dellhem> hateball - I don't have it in tray, so that's fine. how can I change the panel shortcut icon?
<hateball> dellhem: rightclick it
<hateball> dellhem: edit launcher thingy, then click the square where there is no image
<hateball> dellhem: but I think I had to edit the shortcut in the alt+f1 menu first, then send to panel from there to get it working
<hateball> dellhem: by default it will show an icon in systray for each running krdc, they will now be blank
<Haohmaru> well, another attempt with rufus and it's still not bootable
<Haohmaru> gonna try "dd" now
<hateball> Haohmaru: also some older machines might have problems with isolinux so you could try switching to syslinux instead
<Haohmaru> what does that mean?
<hateball> different bootloader
<hateball> Haohmaru: check that BIOS is fully up to date also
<Haohmaru> i've installed debian 8.4 from a live usb stick onto my computer here (which is 64bit)
<Haohmaru> yet i cannot boot this kubuntu now
<Haohmaru> hm
<Haohmaru> i cannot boot it on 3 different machines
<Haohmaru> two of which are 64bit
<hateball> can you boot any other distro off this same stick?
<hateball> sounds like it's not playing nice
<Haohmaru> i'll see, i'm putting a winXP image on it to test
<dellhem> hateball - thanks. didn't get that to work, but i used locate to find my krdc.png's and added the path to the "Icon=" line in krdc.desktop. Works for shortcuts now, still not for tray though, fyi.
<Haohmaru> so, isolinux may not work on some older BIOSes, what does debian 8.4 use? because we've installed debian 8.4 onto that xenon computer, iirc from a usb stick
<clearnote01> Hello @all
<clearnote01> I want to set system wide socks proxy
<clearnote01> can kde Proxy module do that?
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<petersaints> Hi guys! Will you provide updates for KDE Application on the Backports PPA?
<petersaints> Ok, I've seen that KDE Applications 16.04 are already on the Staging PPA, so I hope that they will soon be moved to the Backports PPA.
<petersaints> Also, more importantly I've been waiting for KDE Plasma 5.7. I hope that it will not take too long to have it on Xenial after the release next week. They have finally fixed a bug that I wanted fixed for a long time now :P
<petersaints> Anyway, keep up the good work guys ;)
<marco-parillo> I believe Plasma 5.7 can land in YY soon after Qt 5.6 (which is packaged by the larger Ubuntu team, not the Kubuntu developers, so it can be shared by others, in particular the Ubuntu Phone), but I am less certain about their intentions for XX.
<jimarvan> petersaints: which bug is that? :O
<yofel> Xenial can be published before Yakkety, but as that also comes with a Qt update QA will probably take a while
<petersaints> @jimarvan, https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=315488 It's not a bug per-se. It's more a user experience enhancement thanks to a slightly different behavior. However, thanks to the new task manager backend the bug seems to have been fixed, even though it was a somewhat unintended side effect :P
<ubottu> KDE bug 315488 in Icons-only Task Manager "icon-only task manager groups chrome/chromium web apps with chrome/chromium" [Normal,Resolved: wontfix]
<petersaints> @yofel, Ok. Thanks for the reply. I understand that it is somewhat tricky to keep everything in sync when there is so much interpendence between Qt, KDE Frameworks, Applications and Plasma. I don't have a problem with waiting a bit. Due to the aforementioned bug, I've been actually using GNOME (I've been using more and more web apps on Chrome and I like to have them treated as separate applications) and while I love KDE, I also
<petersaints> like GNOME, so I will "survive" a few months without it ;)
<shifu> anyone can help me with dvbt pen
<soul> Does anyone know why the menu opens in the other monitor, please? http://gifyu.com/images/Screenshot_20160630_135824.png
<MichaelTunnell> Does anyone have a link to the solution for WiFi connections not being remembered? I keep getting asked on every boot to insert the wifi password and that's not acceptable to give a non-tech family member.
<jimarvan> MichaelTunnell: do you see the kdewallet popup?
<MichaelTunnell> I did see that until I turned it off since I dont like kwallet. Is kwallet a requirement now?
<jimarvan> come on private I will help you :)
<MichaelTunnell> you mean a PM?
<jimarvan> +1
<BluesKaj> shifu:  is this a tablet/laptop ?
<marco-parillo> Here is my old bug (WONTFIX): https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=344600
<ubottu> KDE bug 344600 in applet "Network Manager Widget does not 'remember' to connect to previous WEP network" [Normal,Resolved: wontfix]
<BluesKaj> jimarvan:  whynot share your expertise with the rest of us
<shifu> BluesKaj: it is a desktop, i've updatet kubuntun from 14.04 to 16.04 yestarday. After that the dvbt pen is not working anymore
<daum_> how do i disable ibus?
<jimarvan> MichaelTunnell: I am confirming that if you switch off kwallet --> Wi-if passowrds are not stored and retrieved any more
<jimarvan> just tested it on my 2nd laptop: Disabled kdewallet, rebooted and wi-fi password dialog appeared
<MichaelTunnell> jimarvan: yea, unfortunately kwallet is incredibly frustrating. I'll try to do it anyway.
<BluesKaj> shifu:  I'm not familair with dvbt, l please give us some details
<shifu> BluesKaj: which details do you need
<shifu> BluesKaj: what i did was to upddate from 14.04 to 16.04
<shifu> BluesKaj: in the 14.04 it worked properly
<BluesKaj> what is it , a pvr or some such?
<MichaelTunnell> gpg vs blowfish in Kwallet? which one is the least frustrating for the user to use? (I am needing to give Kubuntu to someone)
<shifu> BluesKaj: are you chatting with me?
<BluesKaj> MichaelTunnell:  I just disable kwallet, then it doean't bother me anymore
<MichaelTunnell> BluesKaj: yes me too but 16.04 is broken and never remembers wifi with kwallet disabled.
<MichaelTunnell> BluesKaj: every time it boots it asks for a wifi password and thats obviously not acceptable
<BluesKaj> really? , I have 16.04 on my laptop and no wifi pw probs there, are your packages etc all up to date?
<MichaelTunnell> I installed 16.04 today, unable to download updates while installing (option in the installer wouldn't allow me to click it), installed updates immediately after system install and connection to wifi.
<shifu> BluesKaj: beside the problem with dvbt pen, I have the same problem fo MichaelTunnell
<jimarvan> BluesKaj: yes i just confirmed the issue
<MichaelTunnell> I rebooted after installing the updates and it asked me for wifi password . . . I rebooted twice to see if it will always ask me and it does always ask, every time.
<jimarvan> I just re-enabled kwallet manager and guess what happened after i rebooted
<MichaelTunnell> jimarvan: I hope it doesnt ask you
<jimarvan> xD no no it works :>
<jimarvan> so just enable kde wallet and you are fine :)
<MichaelTunnell> lol scared me for a sec
<jimarvan> intended! hahaha :D
<jimarvan> we are KUBUNTU! :P
<jimarvan> we scare people
<jimarvan> hahaha
<MichaelTunnell> except kde wallet asks me to unlock it to do everything and that's useless for average users
<jimarvan> ye that is fixed
<jimarvan> it was fixed on one of the updates today
<MichaelTunnell> I want the system to login automatically and kwallet never ask them anything
<jimarvan> have you updated recently?
<jimarvan> ye i had the same exact problem
<acheronuk> I have KDE wallet firmly disabled, and no problem here
<MichaelTunnell> jimarvan: I installed 16.04 and updated it today
<jimarvan> sudo apt update; sudo apt upgrade now
<jimarvan> do it
<MichaelTunnell> installed today*
<jimarvan> NOW
<jimarvan> :D
<shifu> jimarvan: may you help me also with my dvbt pen drive
<jimarvan> let me check one more thing, i suspect it might be connected with autologin?
<jimarvan> you have autologin on your laptop right?
<jimarvan> shifu: sorry m8 i didn't follow you
<jimarvan> is that a TV tuner?
<MichaelTunnell> jimarvan: yep but maybe I can convince them to login each day if that is a problem
<MichaelTunnell> pen drive is a usb drive but dvbt no idea
<jimarvan> MichaelTunnell: I will check for you now, I think there is a problem with autologin not remembering kde wallet
<jimarvan> same like ubuntu's gnome ring problem
<jimarvan> shifu: https://www.linuxtv.org/wiki/index.php/DVB-T_USB_Devices
<jimarvan> go there, if it is a TV tuner and you can't find it in there you are in bad luck
<MichaelTunnell> yea apt upgrade = already up to date
<jimarvan> hmm
<jimarvan> then it is autologin
<jimarvan> enable login screen again
<MichaelTunnell> well I dont have kwallet setup yet
<jimarvan> oh let me try it then for you
<jimarvan> one sec
<jimarvan> enabled autologin and rebooting
<jimarvan> what I expect to happen is that kdewallet will ask me for password
<jimarvan> hope not ;)
<MichaelTunnell> if I can setup the system and they never get bothered with this kind of thing then I can deal with that but if they get bothered by it they will move back to Windows. I gave them Linux Mint before I realized how awesome Plasma is and they are really pissed off at Mint so I can't give them anything that is frustrating at all.
<shifu> jimarvan:  it is fatech Technologies, Inc. AF9015..... it work in 14.04 before to update to 16.04
<jimarvan> shifu it is clearly a linux kernel problem :(
<jimarvan> if there any way to install the package for that from linuxtv.org
<jimarvan> you are saved
<jimarvan> probably a firmware blob? :(
<jimarvan> MichaelTunnell: you struck gold
<jimarvan> there is problem with User Accounts management....
<jimarvan> I cannot remove a user from there... and cannot enable autologin xD
<jimarvan> i have to check it after work, i am putting on things-to-do for the weekend :)
<MichaelTunnell> lol fantastic . . . 24k gold bugs are the best
<jimarvan> for now I suggest:
<jimarvan> offer a password login, which should work
<jimarvan> without any more annoyances from password manager unlocks
<shifu> jimarvan: im not sure that it is a kernel problme becasue i've tried to use the last kernel used in 14.04 and it stil not working
<jimarvan> and I will see on forums what is going on with the User Accounts interface
<jimarvan> shifu: :/ ye though you would have tried that :(
<jimarvan> man I have a stupid AverMedia myself, that was a pain to install on Linux :(
<jimarvan> hmm hmm hmm what you could do...
<jimarvan> come on PM
<MichaelTunnell> jimarvan: lol I just found another weird issue. I disabled kwallet so it would stop asking me to make a wallet for wifi login. I then logged into wifi finding the previous issue. Now I reenabled kwallet with no wallet made and wifi logging in no longer asks me to create a wallet.
<jimarvan> -.-
<jimarvan> well
<jimarvan> ye... no comment :P
<MichaelTunnell> :)
<jimarvan> probably it is not encrypted :(
<MichaelTunnell> yea laptop is not encrypted . . . path of least resistence
<MichaelTunnell> resistance*
<jimarvan> no i mean the password
<jimarvan> but ye who cares
<shifu> jimarvan: solved
<jimarvan> just tell your wife not use your credit card :D
<jimarvan> shifu: pls tell me how!
<shifu> jimarvan: just the file.fw was missing in lib/firmware
<MichaelTunnell> not sure what you mean for the credit card thing :) the system isn't infected automatically without encryption lol
<jimarvan> shifu: you are a genius ;)
<jimarvan> MichaelTunnell: just pulling your leg m8 :D
<MichaelTunnell> lmao after reboot wifi is no longer asking for a password, instead is asking to create a wallet. Kwallet is so seamless, no frustrations ever (not like it's been an issue for years or anything)
<jimarvan> told ya :P
<BluesKaj> is kwallet disabled?
<jimarvan> he has autologin
<jimarvan> and kwallet was disabled before
<jimarvan> he enabled kwallet and auto-logined
<jimarvan> *auto-loggedin
<shifu> jimarvan: you say :-)
<BluesKaj> autoligin is linked to kwallet obviously, so don't autologin ;-)
<jimarvan> same thing like gnome-ring in ubuntu
<jimarvan> ;)
<BluesKaj> type your login pw once and you're done
<jimarvan> shifu: I am keeping this log, would be lovely to have somewhere to report it
<MichaelTunnell> BluesKaj: thats obviously problematic . . . kwallet is a messy
<jimarvan> kwallet is beautiful!
<jimarvan> :D
<shifu> jimarvan: help me to with the same problme of kwallet
<MichaelTunnell> "on the inside" kind of way I guess
<BluesKaj> can't be bothered with it, I'm on home network
<MichaelTunnell> shifu: the solution is turn off kwallet and turn off autologin . . . it seems
<jimarvan> the solution is: turn on kwallet AND autologin
<BluesKaj> yup
<jimarvan> anything else will be working AS INTENDED
<shifu> MichaelTunnell: i dont have autologin enable
<jimarvan> enable kwallet shifu
<jimarvan> you can just use a very simple password like a pin
<jimarvan> for your wife to enter
<jimarvan> anyway work is over see ya later peeps!
<MichaelTunnell> jimarvan: cya
<shifu> jimarvan: where i can file the menu to enable kwallet ?
<shifu> jimarvan: i think it is already enabled
<MichaelTunnell> lmao ok this is dumb. User Manager is saying that I dont have autologin enabled even though I do. I then clicked it and unclicked it to turn it off. It is still enabled so it's permanently enabled in System Settings view lol
<MichaelTunnell> shifu: System Settings -> Account Details -> KWallet
<shifu> MichaelTunnell: tnk, i've just found it but i supposed it waw enabled yet
<shifu> MichaelTunnell: i can try to disable it anad enable again ?
<MichaelTunnell> shifu: if you disable it and then activate wifi and then reboot to test if it remembers or not
<MichaelTunnell> in theory if you are not set to autologin it should remember
<MichaelTunnell> it seems autologin is tied to kwallet but if you arent using that then you aren't tied to that limitation
<shifu> MichaelTunnell: ok tnk
<chinmoy> MichaelTunnel: will you confirm something for me?
<MichaelTunnell> chinmoy: I can try
<chinmoy> MichaelTunnel: i opened dolphin from konsole using "dolphin /usr///bin" and this is what i get http://tinypic.com/r/33wnoe9/9
<chinmoy> see the navigation bar.
<MichaelTunnell> that link doesnt work, please use imgur instead
<shifu> why my kubuntu 16.04 star only using upstart entry in grub?
<chinmoy> MichaelTunnel: well..imgur is crashing all the time...but can you try opening dolphin from konsole with command "dolphin /usr////bin" and tell me whats shown in navigation bar?
<MichaelTunnell> shifu: should not use upstart at all hmm
<MichaelTunnell> why are you doing /usr////bin? it's /usr/bin
<shifu> MichaelTunnell: :-(
<chinmoy> MichaelTunnel: just testing KUrlNavigator.
<MichaelTunnell> shifu: the default in Ubuntu base is systemd now so upstart is kind of weird now
<MichaelTunnell> chinmoy: dolphin loaded fine for me and the correct folder
<MichaelTunnell> I did both /bin and ////bin
<MichaelTunnell> both are fine
<shifu> MichaelTunnell: yes MichaelTunnell... i don't knnow waht to do
<chinmoy> MichaelTunnel: yes dolphin loads the correct folder. whats in navigation bar? dolphin must show "usr>bin" but is showing "Root>usr" for me.
<chinmoy> What are you getting in the navigation bar above with /usr///bin?
<MichaelTunnell> shifu: I am sorry I do not know how to fix that issue. I haven't dealt with upstart in years.
<MichaelTunnell> it says "root > usr > bin"
<MichaelTunnell> which is accurate
<shifu> MichaelTunnell: ok tnk
<chinmoy> then i think its a problem with my installation.
<BluesKaj> yes I'm here chinmoy
<chinmoy> BluesKaj: will you just try opening dolphin from konsole with command "dolphin /usr///bin" and tell me what  path you see in navigation bar?
<chinmoy> BluesKaj: i mean is it showing "usr>bin"? coz i am getting "Root>usr".
<BluesKaj> it opens as root due to the ///
<chinmoy> does qualifies as bug?
<chinmoy> *this
<BluesKaj>  /usr/bin is alway root afaik
<BluesKaj> anyway i have to go , bbl
<chinmoy> BluesKaj: just one more thing what you get with /home/user///Desktop/some_folder_in_your_desktop
<viewer|8551> salve
<soee> hiho
<viewer|8551> I'm very new here and i've just installed Kubuntu
<soee> welcome, do you like it ? :)
<viewer|8551> I'm trying to leave windows, my laptop had installed windows 7
<viewer|8551> yes it looks great and feels much better than windows but i have a couple of issues since i don't know the os
<soee> viewer|8551: sure thing, please test Kubutnu for a while first :)
<soee> what kind of issues ?
<jimarvan> :)
<viewer|8551> I've installed Kubuntu on a HDD that had windows installed first, i did install Kubuntu via usb
<viewer|8551> and did a full install on the entire hdd
<viewer|8551> I'm on Intel i5 8gb ram
<soee> so it shoudl work pretty smooth :-)
<viewer|8551> I has a SMART error and i wanted to check if there is any app that i can use to move the damaged sectors
<soee> !smart
<ubottu> smart is Self-Monitoring, Analysis and Reporting Technology, a monitoring system for hard drives. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Smartmontools
<jimarvan> viewer|8551: it shouldn't use those damaged sectore anyway, it is different how hdd is managed than windows
<soee> viewer|8551: side topic - you are on Kubuntu 16.04 right?
<viewer|8551> yes 16.04
<soee> viewer|8551: do you have backports ppa enabled ?
<viewer|8551> when i try to run command sudo apt-get install smartmontools  via terminal it doesn't find the package
<viewer|8551> don't know what backports ppa are ..
<soee> viewer|8551: ok so step after step
<soee> viewer|8551: run the commands i described here https://plus.google.com/110954078302330754910/posts/FeSxv1kGaSL
<soee> viewer|8551: also be sure you have updated packages index to get this package, run: sudo apt update
<soee> i see the package is  available in archive
<soee> smartmontools 6.4+svn4214-1
<soee> viewer|8551: the packports ppa contains newer versions of packages like Plasma, Frameworks, soon Applications etc.
<viewer|8551> hi soee thanks for your post, is has updates something,
<viewer|8551> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/3Lo0JsjrSrOXootJknCh?signature=59fd1bd4e31adc9ba74c565e9511d9a9092ab9fec584e744581039f7727c3203&policy=eyJleHBpcnkiOj
<soee> that link donsnt work
<viewer|8551> it's downloading smartmontools and packages
<soee> :)
<viewer|8551> :)
<viewer|8551> is that normal that i cant access to /root folder (it has a lock icon on it) ..
<soee> well yes
<viewer|8551> one more question (during the boot my laptop still shows windows 7 as possible OS to boot with kubuntu, did i perform the installation wrong in anyway?
<BluesKaj> viewer|8551:  that's normal for legacy BIOS pcs made before 2010
<viewer|8551> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/DFTSqRvTTBSfTcWYY6XE?signature=4d9be465fc1b8bc78c5281392b5d0771a58fde4339979ec465e6793216c0471b&policy=eyJleHBpcnkiOjE0NjczOTcwNzN9
<BluesKaj> assume you installed kubuntu on an ext partition beside windows
<viewer|8551> well I did install kubuntu but over windows (the idea was to bin windows )
<starshield> Hello
<soee> hiho starshield
<viewer|8551> yes my laptop has been probably made around 2010
<soee> BluesKaj: isn't it that there is small 100 MB partition with boot sector that might contain some Windows related data?
<krux8> hello guys
<soee> hiho krux8
<starshield> I've had nothing but trouble trying to install Kubuntu....I wish I was better at understanding this.
<starshield> Hello krux8
<krux8> i was having trouble in setting Socks proxy in kubuntu
<starshield> I don't blame Kubuntu, obviously.
<soee> starshield: what troubles ?
<krux8> can somebody help with that ;-;
<BluesKaj> soee:  yes, but that's only if the user uses a dual boot setup
<starshield> I can't get it to install properly.
<soee> BluesKaj: so might be he only needs to remove windows entry from grub config ?
<krux8> soee: starshield: yo :-)
<starshield> The files seem to be on the hard drive after installing from a livedisk, but "no bootable devices" error...
<soee> krux8: sorry im not familiar with this stuff, can't help here :)
<krux8> can i enter socks proxy in kde Proxy module? That is not working for me
<krux8> please help somebody ;-;
<soee> starshield: are you sure it was installed properly and booting order is fine in BIOS ?
<BluesKaj> soee:  not sure, itcould be that ubiquity saves that windows boot partition as the mbr, never used auto or guided partitioning so i don't really know
<krux8> starshield: thanks anyway. hope you get yours solved :)
<starshield> I'm not sure.
<starshield> The booting order is fine, yes.
<soee> BluesKaj: so do i, i always configure them manually, format and set starting points
<starshield> I'm not sure if it installed properly.
<BluesKaj> soee:  exactly
<soee> starshield: you went through all instalation steps ?
<starshield> Yes.
<soee> and in the end you saw popup window telling you to remove device and press Enter to reboot ?
<BluesKaj> krux8:  in system settings>network settings>proxy ?
<krux8> BluesKaj: i want to enter socks proxy for tor...
<krux8> BluesKaj: and I left blank for http, ssl and ftp
<starshield> Pretty sure...
<krux8> BluesKaj: But when I tried to open in ff it wasn't working still
<krux8> am i doing something wrong?
<soee> starshield: you have only one system installed ? one partition ?
<BluesKaj> krux8:  tor browser?
<krux8> BluesKaj: command line tor
<krux8> BluesKaj: it localhost:9050
<krux8> *it is
<starshield> Maybe something is giving me problems with partitions... let me check. It should've only been one partition but...
<soee> lsblk
<krux8> the funny thing is... if I write the settings in firefox manual setting, leaving http blank and entering socks host and port
<starshield> Okay, partition editor is showing sda1, sda2, and sda3
<krux8> it works without any issue -_-
<BluesKaj> krux8: it's been a while since configured a proxy and ai always used the browser, but sionce i found a decent vpn I haven't bothered
<soee> !uefi
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<krux8> BluesKaj: yes, i don't have to bother with proxy as well, usually, i just ssh into our college server for internet
<krux8> BluesKaj: But there was something for which I needed this feature...
<soee> BluesKaj: you are more into UEFI, does the No bootable device found might be related to it ?
<starshield> It is in UEFI mode when it has that error, but in Legacy mode it is just a blinking "-"
<starshield> Forever
<soee> starshield: i think the problem is around this stuff somewhere
<soee> still i never had issues/playes with with it on my Dell laptop
<BluesKaj> soee:  not really into uefi actually ...i wiped the laptop hdd clean changed to dos from gtp and install W7 then kubuntu, so it's all legacy mode
<starshield> hm.
<bbuske> hello
<soee> hiho bbuske
<bbuske> ahh well that nick sucks :P lol
<starshield> I don't know what to do.
<BluesKaj> starshield:  are you dual booting windows and kubuntu?
<starshield> No
<BluesKaj> but you want to use the uefi system if possible
<starshield> I honestly don't know which is better
<BluesKaj> starshield: you may want to remove the windows boot and other ntfs partitions if they still exist and the resize the ext/linux partition to fill the void
<BluesKaj> preserving the GPT partiton table is a good thing to do, it gives you more partitioning options once you understand more about partitoning
<Black_Thorn> is it a good idea to add kubuntu backports? I mean on a production environment? a work laptop actually...
<TheDiveO> (K)Ubuntu 16.04 with latest updates: program icon for KCharSelect is missing. I fsck'd just to be sure, but no errors.
<Black_Thorn> I noted the software is fairly stable and well
<TheDiveO> Any idea how I can reinstall the KCharSelect icon...?
<BluesKaj> Black_Thorn:  only if the packages will benefit your OS
<starshield> Still no luck installing Kubuntu.
<BluesKaj> errors again , starshield?
<starshield> yes...
<BluesKaj> can you give details
<starshield> I can.
<starshield> Just tell me what I need to tell you.
<starshield> I used Rufus to make a Kubuntu livedisk USb, then ran the installation program, then rebooted. It gave me a blinking cursor hyphen.
<starshield> I changed to UEFI, and it said "No bootable device"
<BluesKaj> go into the bios/uefi and set the mode to legacy , with secure boot disabled
<BluesKaj> then save and exit
<starshield> Legacy just gives me the blinking -
<starshield> And I cannot find an option for disabling secure boot
<soee-dev> what laptop it is ?
<BluesKaj> ok leave it in legacy this time hold the left shift key down right after the post page/uefi/bios access shows up to see if can bring up grub
<starshield> It is a Hell Latitude E5410
<starshield> *Dell
<starshield> ...Freudian slip
<starshield> sorry
<BluesKaj> heh
<soee-dev> starshield: maybe gogle a bit
<soee-dev> here is some old topic http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1619459&page=2&p=10679919#post10679919
<jimtest> join #kubuntu-devel
<jimtest> oops sorry
<bprompt> jimtest:    go for it =P
<jimarvan> ye sorry xD
<skierpage> I booted into Kubuntu 16.04 for the first time in a month, and when Discover tries to update 17 packages, it fails with  "Could not download packages"
<skierpage> the details are always
<skierpage> http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/l/linux/linux-image-4.4.0-26-generic_4.4.0-26.45_amd64.deb 404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.91.23 80]
<skierpage> and 7 more linux packages
<skierpage> I can browse this server, but it's slow as molasses, I'm viewing http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/l/ and clicking "linux" took 80 seconds
<skierpage> Probably a #ubuntu thing, I'll ask there.
<skierpage> someone in #ubuntu said "you got an outdated package list. that .deb file is not on that server anymore". Might be a bug in plasma-discover{,-updater} that it didn't refresh the sources list
<soee> sudo apt update
<skierpage> soee: yup, I did `sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade` in a terminal, that worked.
<soee> :)
<Quantos> I just received updates for chromium codecs - what the hell, I don't have chromium installed
#kubuntu 2016-07-02
<Zren> Quantos, Ah, looks like it's because of qt's webkit, http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-3015-1/
<Quantos> Oh okay, so that's okay then?
<Zren> Iunno
<Quantos> I guess I'll wait and see
<Zren> I didn't think twice about it since I have it installed
<Lye383r7> hi
<Lye383r7> when I'm browsing , and have to upload a file, open a browser window for me to choose the file ... this time the mouse does not work anymore ! no matter how many times I click on folders ! I am forced to navigate using the keyboard ! anyone have this problem ? any tips on how to solve ?
<Lye383r7> kubuntu 14 lts x64
<Lye383r7> dolphin bug?
<Lye383r7> ...
<CoJaBo> am i the only one running Firefox or something?
<fulat2k> hi folks.  i'm on 16.04 and noticed plasmashell crashes frequently if apps are opened/closed quickly.  same thing happens if i restore from standby.  is there something i'm missing?
<CoJaBo> Is there a firefox-gtk2 package available?
<Zren> firefox <44 is gtk2
<Zren> >=44 is gk3 no?
<CoJaBo> Zren: I think I found an (ugly) work-around
<CoJaBo> Zren: ..it begs the question tho, why has the default browser in Kubuntu been broken for two months without a proper fix? And the only work-around at all is a super-obscure undocumented hidden setting that took those two months to find..
<Zren> It's broken?
<CoJaBo> Zren: Almost completely, yes..
<CoJaBo> It's impossible to open/save upload/download files, which is about all people I know do with a browser :/
<Zren> Firefox 47, uploaded to imgur works, downloaded a zip, worked.
<Zren> Using kde-neon though, but it's basically 16.04 cept for kde shit...
<CoJaBo> 16.04 is probably fixed
<CoJaBo> It's the previous LTS, 14.04
<soee> well i'm using Vivaldi and i can recommend it to all :)
<veronica__> new install wifi is gryed out
<soee> in networm manager ?
<veronica__> ath9k loads, but i cant enable the wifi in network manager
<veronica__> yes
<veronica__> module loads, and unloads
<veronica__> but cant enable
<soee> :/
<veronica__> rfkill shows hard block, rfkill all only toggles the soft block. same as fn+f8
<veronica__> there is no other switch
<veronica__> thought fresh install would do it but nio luck
<buovjaga> any UK Kubuntu users able to reproduce this? https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=360657
<ubottu> KDE bug 360657 in application "kate 15.08.2 - spelling does not work" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<DaveLV> Sorry for this really nooby question. Just getting into the linux world. Im a little confused about the possible download versions. Kubuntu 16.04 LTS and Kubuntu 15.10. If i want the newest features and so on. What do i pick?
<buovjaga> DaveLV: the versioning scheme is year.month
<DaveLV> So the newest and best would be 16.04 right? Thanks a lot!
<buovjaga> DaveLV: LTS = long term support, which means it will get security bug fixes for a longer time than the ones that are not LTS
<DaveLV> Thanks!
<buovjaga> so it is quite a good version to pick :)
<Akishona> hi guys ! is it posible to upgrade the kernel to a new version on kubuntu 14.04.4 lts ? current version of kernel: 3.13.0-91-generic #138-Ubuntu SMP  x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<Akishona> if yes how can i do that. i will appreciate a step-by-step guide :)
<acheronuk> Akishona: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack#Ubuntu_14.04_LTS_-_Trusty_Tahr
<Akishona> acheronuk: thank you
<Akishona> acheronuk: did you tried or did you use the new kernel on 14 lts?
<acheronuk> Akishona: have used newer kernels on Trusty a long time ago, bit I haven't used Trusy/14.0x for quite a while now.
<acheronuk> so I can't comment on how well they work now
<Akishona> acheronuk:  oh, i see. it worked well or did you encountered some problems?
<acheronuk> seemed OK at the time on a Dell Inspiron laptop. can't really say more that that
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<chinmoy> hey folks i want to delet a panel but when i right click on panel this is what i get...http://imgur.com/Zrhfa5V. what should i do to delete panel?
<Guest50485> hi
<Quantos> I'm having a problem guys.  I'm unable to access an external HDD with KUbuntu 16.04.  I've tried repartitioning and reformatting the drive.  I've tried giving myself permissions.  It keeps coming up as being write protected though
<Quantos> It's on a USB 3 port by the way
<lethu> Quantos: mount it with the sudo command
<Quantos> The other drive in the same dock is working fine, I've tried swapping the drives too
<lethu> Quantos: have you tried fscking it?
<Quantos> It was fine actually until I was talking someone through partitioning their drive
<Quantos> Just shutting down my VM's and I'll try those Lethu
<Quantos> I got it, thanks Lethu
<lethu> Quantos: yw
<user|71282> hello. i am confused with the website. is the standard download working as a live cd or what?. i don´t want to install it on this machine, only run it
<soee> user|71282: you download ISO file
<soee> than you have to create live CD/USB with this file
<soee> !livesession
<soee> !live
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Desktop CD is a "LiveCD" which can be run without altering existing files on your harddrive. Especially useful for testing your hardware's compatibility, it also includes an install option.
<Guest42903> hey i've a problem with sddm. On my system are two users, i'd like to have normal login screen, but one of the users shuldn't have to type it's password. How i can do that?
#kubuntu 2016-07-03
<viewer|52160> Hi every1!
<viewer|52160> Needing help with downloading/configure Brother HL-2270DW to print wirelessly from 2 PC at different locations running Kubuntu 16.04
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<user|33937> is that kjubuntu good enough? Better than windows 10?
<user|33937> isntall or not install? be or not to be?
<acheronuk> Good enough here, but in the end it's all down to opinion. What is good for one person may not be good for another
<BluesKaj> user|33937:  try it to find out
<acheronuk> try from a live session or in a virtual machine for a bit, if you have a computer capable of that
<hikmet> Hi, is there an on-screen keyboard for plasma 5? i couldn't find in widgets
<soee> hikmet: i think no
<soee> shoudl be in Plasma 7 i think
<soee> maybe related https://blog.martin-graesslin.com/blog/2016/05/virtual-keyboard-support-in-kwinwayland-5-7/
<hikmet> oh, thanks soee
<mauroacs> Boa tarde
<mauroacs> Good Afternoon
<bprompt> allo
<mauroacs> Estou aqui a procura de ajuda com a atualização manual do kubuntu 14.04 para o 16.04, via terminal, suas dependencias e diferenças estruturais.
<mauroacs> Tenho uma copia do repositorio da Ubuntu Loacal.
<mauroacs> I am here looking for help with the manual update kubuntu 14:04 to 16:04, via terminal, its dependencies and structural differences.
<mauroacs> I have a copy of the repository of Ubuntu loacal.
<Epilef> Hi, i have in my PC Kubuntu 14.04, but i want update to 16.04, what doing it? (sorry my poor english)
<Fritigern> Epilef: sudo do-release-upgrade
<Epilef> OK, i try it. thanks!
<JohnDroid> Hi I updated my kde neon yesterday and today I cannot boot anymore. I did full disk encryption and at boot screen there is no input to enter the passphrase
<JohnDroid> In recovery mode it prints:
<JohnDroid> Begin: Running /script/local-block/ ... done.
<Fritigern> I'm a total and utter noob at packaging, but i am trying my had at it anyway. I've  used dpkg-deb to create a package and it will install. However, I don't know how to have the package create menu entries. Could someone show me how this is done?
<Fritigern> would it be as simple as including /usr/share/applications/kde4/<application_name>.desktop ?
<bprompt> Fritigern:   as in right-click menu entries?
<Fritigern> No. I would have used the term service menu if i meant thaty
<chiknrub> when will qt 5.6 available?
<bprompt> hmmm
<chiknrub> in xenial?
<chiknrub> konsole can't save sessions
<bprompt> Fritigern:   for global access, I think your path is correct, yes
#kubuntu 2017-06-26
<systems> hi, general question is it dangerous to run clamscan as root
<lordievader> Good morning
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<yocs0000> Since updating the kernel, my kubuntu 17.10 64 bit does not read anymore sd cards using the sd card reader
<yocs0000> Anyone who can help?
<Metaphysiker> My problem: In Okular, as soon as I highlight the text, the whole text of the page disappears. However, this happens only on some PDFs. I assume that this is a PDF-related problem, not an Okular-related problem. But I don't know, what I have to google for. Has anyone an idea? I have a GIF, which shows the problem. Thanks in advance
<hamburghammer> ehy
<hamburghammer> hey
<hamburghammer> hello
<ryzokuken> hey everyone!
<ryzokuken> could someone help me choose between neon and kubuntu?
<ryzokuken> nobody?
<EldonMcGuinness> I say kubuntu, but only because I use it :-P
<ryzokuken> EldonMcGuinness: any ideas why Neon would be worse? :P
<Carbon> I am trying to mount a ubuntu share on another ubuntu server any ideas where I am going wrong im  using sudo mount 192.168.X.X:/home/dbrom/ /mnt/UF/
<EldonMcGuinness> Nope, not looked into it TBH, perfectly happy with kubuntu atm
<EldonMcGuinness> Carbon: what are you sharing via?
<genii> Carbon: For instance, samba or nfs
<Carbon> nfs
<genii> Carbon: Try removing the trailing backslashes on your remote and local URLs
<Carbon> mount.nfs: Failed to resolve server /192.168.9.180: Name or service not known
<genii> Carbon: Does: sudo mount 192.168.x.x:/home/dbrom /mnt/UF   ...work?
<Carbon> no
<genii> Does it say anything informative when you try to run it?
<Carbon> mount.nfs: Failed to resolve server /192.168.9.180: Name or service not known
<genii> Sounds like the nfs daemon isn't running
<genii> work, afk
<Carbon> mount.nfs: Failed to resolve server /192.168.96.180: Name or service not known
<genii> Carbon: Actually, that sounds like DNS. Is this machine you're trying to reach it from on some static IP?
<genii> ( if so specify gateway and broadcast)
<Carbon> its static and both servers on the same network
<genii> Check that they can ping each other
<Carbon> yes they can ping
<genii> Carbon: On the nfs server, does: sudo service nfs-kernel-server status     ...show that it is up and running?
<Carbon> Whats am i looking for
<genii> Maybe just pastebin the results :)
<Carbon> https://pastebin.com/LvBhErjn
<genii> Carbon: sudo chmod +r /etc/exports
<genii> And then also sudo service nfs-kernel-server restart
<Carbon> after restarting : https://pastebin.com/5j8xsL20
<Carbon> ill brb
<genii> Looks like invalid exports file
<silver_hook> Is there a intel-microcode update anywhere in (K)Ubuntu available already to fix this Skylake/Kaby lake hyperthreading bug?
<silver_hook> https://lists.debian.org/debian-devel/2017/06/msg00308.html
<genii> !info intel-microcode
<ubottu> intel-microcode (source: intel-microcode): Processor microcode firmware for Intel CPUs. In component restricted, is extra. Version 3.20161104.1 (zesty), package size 808 kB, installed size 1086 kB (Only available for i386; amd64; x32)
<fabricio_> boa noite
<silver_hook> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/intel-microcode/3.20170511.1
<user|64089> i want to install kubuntu alongside windows 10 on same hard disk without losing my data, is it possible??
#kubuntu 2017-06-27
<Roey> hihi
<Roey> I recently switched routers and am trying to figure out why I can no longer connect to SSH on my machine at home even though I've set the router to port-forward it.
<Roey> lordievader: hello!
<shadow98> https://pastebin.com/uzWBXtnu
<Roey> oh nevermind I Got it working
<Roey> thanks
<Roey> hey shad
<Roey> shadow98: hi
<Roey> shadow98: what's in that pastebin?
<shadow98> trying to get cmake working
<shadow98> actually following this https://github.com/KDE/kio-gdrive
<shadow98> the cmake part of the installation instructions if failing for me
<shadow98> http://i.imgur.com/COA5pVT.png
<shadow98> i have 2 issues I would like to resolve they are pasted in the urls above.
<calcmandan> Roey: do you have the sshd daemon running?
<Roey> yes
<calcmandan> Roey: do you have ssh listening on your system on standard port 22 or did you set it to a different one?
<Roey> I found that it was  a mismatch between the port I was supplying ssh and to the router in the IP forward section, and the /actual/ port htat SSHD was listening on
<calcmandan> oh nevermind, you got it working
<Roey> calcmandan: correct
<Roey> thanks though :)
<calcmandan> i didn't read down.
<Roey> now I am trying to figure out why this thing doesn't connect to my dyndns address
<Roey> calcmandan, aye no worries
<calcmandan> you lost me there. i have a static ip
<calcmandan> bt i may setup a pihole soon.
<shadow98> yes
<shadow98> https://pastebin.com/fWeGDHru got a little farter by install g++
<MobileRoey> hai!!
<MobileRoey> ok now I have another issue:  on my laoptop (hence MobileRoey) I am trying to do-release-upgrade from 16.10 -> 17.04.  It got interrupted though.. when I try it now, I get: https://pastebin.com/UB7gfgcU
<Dragnslcr> MobileRoey- cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<Dragnslcr> A few lines down, you should see something like "deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ zesty main restricted"
<Dragnslcr> Does yours say "zesty" or "yakkety"?
<MobileRoey> yeah they all say zesty.
<MobileRoey> it changed that file at least
<MobileRoey> the installer must've, the first  time I ran it
<MobileRoey> do-release-upgrade I mean.
<Dragnslcr> Doing a release upgrade is basically just changing the repositories and then doing a normal package update
<MobileRoey> oh I didn't know that.
<Dragnslcr> So you should be able to just do a normal apt update and apt dist-upgrade
<nauticalnexus> Hi, Kubuntu 17.04 keeps trying to mount 2 encrypted partitions. I have no encrypted partitions. I have never had encrypted partitions on this install.
<nauticalnexus> Well systemd I guess. It does it on boot
<MobileRoey> E: The package linux-headers-4.8.0-51-generic needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it.
<MobileRoey> that is when I run dist-upgrade
<MobileRoey> Dragnslcr, ^
<Dragnslcr> I don't think 17.04 has any 4.8 kernel packages
<Dragnslcr> At least I only see 4.10 packages
<Dragnslcr> MobileRoey- run "uname -a" to check what kernel version you're running
<Dragnslcr> If you're running a newer kernel, it should be safe to remove packages for older kernels
<MobileRoey>  4.8.0-51-generic #54-Ubuntu SMP Tue Apr 25 16:32:21 UTC 2017 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<MobileRoey> so that's 4.10
<MobileRoey> 5.04 is 4.10
<MobileRoey> I know that at least
<MobileRoey> is that how you are seeing if it is still running the rest of 14.10, with the kernel version?  Why, because if yo uuse lsb_release -a, it will say Zesty when it really hasn;t even started to change over yet
<Dragnslcr> MobileRoey- try running "apt remove linux-headers-4.8.0-51-generic"
<Dragnslcr> Since you won't need that package after the upgrade anyway
<Roey> ok
<Roey> in a bit
<Roey> thanks
<Roey> so then what if I continue to get this same error afterwards?
<Dragnslcr> Roey- I'm not certain. You might be able to download and install the package manually. I don't know if changing your repositories back to 16.10 would break lots of other things.
<Oderus> hi. desperately trying to backup a dvd but each time i try it says k3b needs transcode installed. I have it installed but still get the message. any ideas? sorry to crosspost, i just realized i posted in ubuntu and not kubuntu
<Maynard> Sooooooo wtf? I cannot get in #ubuntu as directed by the dev in studio.
<Maynard> something about registering which it says usernam invalid...changed.ok email now invalid??? It MY email FFS!
<oerheks> Maynard, #ubuntu is currently under spam attacks, so you need to register and log in with that account, i can see you are not logged in yet
<Maynard> WHat the hell am I doing wrong???? Been looking at hundreds of answers in the wrong scenario for me for DAYS now.
<oerheks> help with registering in #freenode
<Maynard> Right.....I followed the directions.  Invalid email (MY email).
<Maynard> ......
<Maynard> OK.  SO I made a bootable Live USB. When I do the install everything is fine now.  Reboot and casper/vmlinuz not found.   But I think it should be in the EFI file and a .efi no?
<Maynard> I already ran boot-repair and that worked a couple times then ran pages of code and no boot.
<Maynard> Is there anybody out there in 218 of you all?
<Maynard> Really? <oerkeks>
<Maynard> <oerheks>
<Maynard> Bueller?
<oerheks> i have no experience with EFI/UEFI, but there is a manual for that
<oerheks> !uefi
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<Maynard> SO I closed by acciedent.
<Maynard> Anyone come out?
<lordievader> Good morning
<ndosho> how to reverse cursor in kde
<ryzokuken> Kubuntu 17.04 is buggy AF.
<ryzokuken> I tried to shutdown my computer, the greeter failed miserably.
<ryzokuken> Then, the distro just failed to run any app or do anything whatsoever, so I went to tty1 and used `shutdown 0` (which is bad, the distro SHOULD shutdown normally without much poking)
<ryzokuken> now, X just won't start.
<ryzokuken> the ttys run okay, but the graphical environment just show a black screen.
<ryzokuken> is there a way to fix this? I just installed the nvidia drivers, is it because of them?
<hateball> ryzokuken: Could well be
<hateball> ryzokuken: How did you install them?
<ryzokuken> using the normal GUI utility
<hateball> ryzokuken: What chipset do you have?
<ryzokuken> my GPU?
<hateball> ryzokuken: Yea
<ryzokuken> Its a GT 920M
<hateball> ryzokuken: And what driver did you pick? Not 340 I guess?
<hateball> 340 is for legacy chipets
<ryzokuken> actually, it autopicks one
<hateball> ryzokuken: you can also use "ubuntu-drivers" in cli to manage drivers
<ryzokuken> yes. It probably used nvidia-375
<hateball> or just simply "sudo apt install nvidia-375"
<hateball> hmmm, that should work tho
<hateball> ryzokuken: Is SDDM black, or does it turn black after you log in?
<ryzokuken> hateball: doing that would automagically take care of nouveau?
<ryzokuken> hateball: no SDDM as well.
<ryzokuken> it seems to be an issue with X
<hateball> ryzokuken: yea installling nvidia-X blacklists nouveau etc
<ryzokuken> hateball: okay, cool.
<hateball> ryzokuken: maybe it failed building the modules properly, make sure dkms is installed
<hateball> apt install dkms
<ryzokuken> I also installed intel-microcode, but I doubt it'll interfere.
<hateball> no that's fine
<ryzokuken> I'm on the same machine on another distro.
<hateball> oh so you're livebooted? or dual booted?
<ryzokuken> hateball: can I somehow chroot into that installation and do all the installation?
<ryzokuken> hateball: dual booted
<hateball> ryzokuken: I... havent fiddled with chroots in an age
<hateball> so I cant be of much help. but I suppose you could
<hateball> ryzokuken: while it shouldnt be needed, you could also try the latest beta driver from PPA if you like
<hateball> that would be done with: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:graphics-drivers/ppa && sudo apt update && sudo apt install nvidia-381
<ryzokuken> I hardly think that's the issue.
<hateball> ryzokuken: oh and is this a hybrid gpu?
<ryzokuken> I mean, I have used 375 for sometime.
<ryzokuken> hateball: it is.
<hateball> yes the 920 series should be supported by 375
<ryzokuken> I have been using ubuntu and mint variants for quite some time now, never faced issues like this.
<hateball> ryzokuken: so you have had the machine working on 17.04 + 375 driver?
<ryzokuken> yes.
<hateball> right, so it has broken now, presumably after an update?
<ryzokuken> mostly 16.04 + 375, but also 17.04 + 375 iirc
<ryzokuken> hateball: I just installed kubuntu, wanted to try KDE
<oerheks> run dpkg --configure -a # and then hit ctrl alt F7 again?
<ryzokuken> oerheks: I'll definitely try that.
<oerheks> and run updates again/ apt install -f
<ryzokuken> I didn't update the system yet.
<ryzokuken> Installing the drivers is usually the first thing I do when I install a new distro
<oerheks> updates, driver(s), ant then the riddle of apps you want
<amichair_> hi, I just tried to run an upgrade from yakkety to zesty, and it seemed to fail to install kubuntu-desktop. After reboot I saw a kde login screen, but after that just empty wallpaper, though I can access terminal via ctrl-alt-f1. I also have no wireless after reboot so hard to try to change sources etc... how do I fix this?
<hateball> amichair_: you can use nmcli to connect to wifi from a tty
<amichair_> hateball: I'm trying to do that, but it says "active connection removed before it was initialized"
<amichair_> hateball: I ran nmcli c up <ssid>
<hateball> amichair_: perhaps the zesty kernel disagrees with your wifi chipset. do you see anything in dmesg ?
<amichair_> hateball: IPv6: ADDRCONF (NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready
<amichair_> hateball: shouldn't be ipv6, though maybe it's unrelated?
<hateball> amichair_: yeah thats unrelated
<hateball> amichair_: what wifi chipset is it?
<amichair_> hateball: I think it's atheros 9k or something like that... how do I check?
<hateball> amichair_: lspci -k
<hateball> amichair_: that will show you the module it uses as well
<hateball> and if you try unloading and reloading the module, any complaints should be logged to dmesg
<hateball> like if it needs a firmware file that is not present on the system or something like that
<amichair_> hateball: ya, ath9k, AR9485
<hateball> amichair_: try "sudo modprobe -r ath9k && sudo modprobe ath9k" and then run dmesg
<hateball> apparently it has loaded the module at least
<amichair_> hateball: ok, I did rmmod and modprobe (I assume rmmode is the same as modprobe -r), then tried nmcli again and it gave a different message about password
<amichair_> hateball: it says to use --ask, but that results in the same error as before
<amichair_> hateball: so I removed+added the module again, and ran nmcli --ask, and then it did prompt for the password and it works
<amichair_> so that error message basically means you need to remove and add the module and immediately run with --ask
<amichair_> how intuitive :-)
<hateball> heh
<hateball> amichair_: well now you have connectivity at least? if the sources are configured correctly I suppose you can continue upgrading
<amichair_> hateball: yeah, now connected, and back to original problem
<amichair_> hateball: everything seems up to date, but apt install kubuntu-desktop complains about invalid request (some dependency mismatch or something)
<hateball> amichair_: telepathy stuff?
<amichair_> hateball: kinfocenter,kwin,plasma-desktop,sddm-theme-beeze all say "but it is not going to be installed"
<acheronuk> apt-get install plasma-desktop ?
<amichair_> hateball: when I try installing them, most say that plasma-workspace is missing and not going to be installed, and kwin says the same about kwin-x11
<amichair_> acheronuk: yeah, that gives the above error message
<acheronuk> apt-get install plasma-workspace then
<hateball> amichair_: had you been using backports ppa?
<amichair_> hateball: I think so
<amichair_> hateball: I just tried re-adding it now, but doesn't help
<hateball> amichair_: if you run: apt policy plasma-desktop, where does it point to?
<amichair_> acheronuk: when I try plasma-workspace, the missing ones are qml-module-org-kde-extensionplugin and libkscreenlocker5
<hateball> amichair_: I mean does it list a ppa or just the main repos?
<amichair_> hateball: installed none, candidate has ~ppa1 at end
<ryzokuken> hateball: nothing helped. :(
<ryzokuken> I think it might be an SDDM issue
<acheronuk> amichair_: full version please
<hateball> ryzokuken: could try a "sudo dpkg-reconfigure sddm" I suppose
<amichair_> hateball: plasma-workspace: 4:5.9.5.1-0ubuntu0.1~ubuntu17.04~ppa1
<amichair_> (I hope with no typos :-) )
<acheronuk> so you have updates ppa enabled, not backports
<hateball> amichair_: I'd disable the PPAs and make sure you can install the main packages first
<amichair_> hateball: only *.list files in /etc/apt are used?
<acheronuk> *.list in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ are also used
<hateball> amichair_: if you've used apt-add-repository they'll be in where acheronuk said
<acheronuk> though they should be disabled in you properly do a distribution upgrade with upgrade-manager
<acheronuk> ryzokuken: make sure that you are trying to boot the kernel Nvidia modules built for, and that update-initramfs has been run for that one
<ryzokuken> acheronuk: I'll look for that in GRUB
<ryzokuken> wait, ill try and brb
<amichair> it has a version of kwayland-data from ppa, I'll try forcing it to install the non-ppa one
<amichair> also libkf5activities5 needs downgrade from ppa
<ryzokuken> acheronuk: I realized there were two kernel versions
<ryzokuken> 4.10.19 and 4.10.24
<acheronuk> and........ ?
<ryzokuken> 4.10.19 must be the original one, it ran and nvidia-375 was installed but it probably wasn't running.
<ryzokuken> 4.10.24 must be the one I modified, and it does not work.
<acheronuk> odd. I was running Nvidia 375 just fine on zesty for a short while.
<ryzokuken> :/
<ryzokuken> idk what's the problem, but it's strange something like this has happened.
<ryzokuken> I used to use Debian testing (which isn't supposed to be perfectly stable) but such things never happened even back then.
<ryzokuken> acheronuk: what should I do?
<ryzokuken> acheronuk: hateball: you guys there?
<amichair> hateball acheronuk: after downgrading kwayland-data and libkf5activities5, I could install kubuntu-desktop, and it seems to work now
<amichair> thanks a bunch to both of you!
<acheronuk> amichair: good. you had a mismatch of ppa versions somehow. not quite sure how, but all good
<acheronuk> when I tested upgrades that did not occur
<amichair> acheronuk: is that a bug in the repos? i.e. a newer repo should include the same or newer packages as the older repo?
<acheronuk> ryzokuken: well, I would try purging and then re-installing the Nvidia drivers, making sure the modules build for the kernel you want to run
<acheronuk> make sure you are not trying to run a wayland session
<ryzokuken> okay
<ryzokuken> acheronuk: how do I?
<amichair> hmmm... I submitted a patch to software-properties-kde so double-clicking on a source will open its edit box, so you can easily remove all the annoying comments after an upgrade... but it hasn't been picked up yet
<ryzokuken> I usually select in the DM
<ryzokuken> but the DM isn't showing up
<acheronuk> sudo apt-get purge nvidia-375
<ryzokuken> acheronuk: so I run the bad kernel version, open a tty, purge the driver, reinstall the driver and it'll be fixed?
<acheronuk> amichair: not aware of an issue. those ppa packages were tested, and should have virtually no dep changes
<amichair> acheronuk: if it helps, the bad ppa version were 5.34.something, and the good downgraded ones are 5.31.0-0ubuntu1
<acheronuk> ryzokuken: I would 'try' that. who knows if it will fix it. black screens with Nvidia and KDE are often a PITA to sort out
<amichair> acheronuk: how can I see what a default clean sources.list should look like?
<ryzokuken> acheronuk:
<ryzokuken> acheronuk: okay **
<ryzokuken> brb
<ryzokuken> acheronuk: you're an angel.
<acheronuk> it worked?
<ryzokuken> Sysinfo for 'black-perl': Running inside KDE Plasma 5.9.4 on Ubuntu 17.04 (Zesty Zapus) powered by Linux 4.10.0-24-generic, CPU: Intel(R) Core(TM) i3-5005U CPU @ 2.00GHz at 1602-1886/1900 MHz, RAM: 1722/3864 MB, Storage: 7/455 GB, 197 procs, 0.09h up
<ryzokuken> :)
<ryzokuken> I'm sending this from konversation.
<acheronuk> cool \o/
<oerheks> :-)
<ryzokuken> nvidia-xsettings work as well, so I think the driver is working
<ryzokuken> although, the system tray icon does not show up (strange)
<acheronuk> not sure it ever has on KDE
 * acheronuk has never seen it
<ryzokuken> I have seen it once, but maybe it does not show up now
<ryzokuken> acheronuk: I don't think it's a problem.
<ryzokuken> although it does a great job by making it clear that the nvidia GPU is in use
<acheronuk> oh, yes, you have a hybrid.
<acheronuk> I don't and don't install any of the supporting stuff
<ryzokuken> yeah :P
<ryzokuken> maybe it only shows up on hybrid cards?
<hateball> ryzokuken: it should be quite clear in the prime settings in nvidia-settings also
<hateball> which card is in use, that is
<ryzokuken> hateball: it is.
<ryzokuken> which is why I said that it isn't really a problem.
<ryzokuken> but I checked in the settings, I have an option called "display status bar" enabled, so it *should* work
<hateball> ryzokuken: do you have like a blank icon in the tray?
<hateball> or no icon at all
<hateball> well, I should say entry
<ryzokuken> hateball: nope, no icon on the lines of "nvidia" or "intel"
<ryzokuken> maybe it'll be there when I restart?
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<ryzokuken> guys, I am having a few more issues.
<ryzokuken> primarily with KDE's theming engine. No wonder I never really tried changing themes in KDE in the past
<ryzokuken> I tried to install Arc-KDE, but the theme application is kinda patchy.
<ryzokuken> I mean, it feels like it didn't get applied *everywhere*
<ryzokuken> where do I apply a theme so that it becomes the default for all other options? (eg: I don't really want to choose window decorations and 99 other things manually, I just want to set *everything* to theme "X".
<ryzokuken> plus, applications keep crashing :/
<ryzokuken> never had this kind of problems with Ubuntu, Mint or even Debian before (had a few minor hiccups with Arch) :(
<hateball> the look and feel thing is a WIP afaik
<ryzokuken> really? I thought the desktop environment was kinda old.
<ryzokuken> and well developed. I mean, most people hail KDE to be the best developed environment out there.
<hateball> KDE 3.5, 4, and Plasma 5 are quite different tho
<ryzokuken> I get it.
<ryzokuken> Although, Plasma 5 is on 5.9 (for me atleast)
<ryzokuken> so that's quite some versions.
<hateball> Yep
<hateball> But look&feel is new-ish still
<ryzokuken> I get it.
<ryzokuken> Still looks great, though.
<kubiak_> can someone help me with a question regarding find?
<kubiak_> Does anyone know how to use the "find" command in terminal to search in text files which have ansi encoding?
<Pici> kubiak_: find doesn't look inside files.
<oerheks> i use grep for that > grep -R "text " .
<kubiak_> oh, i thought something like find . -name "*.php" | xargs grep -il "TEXT" would help me...
<kubiak_> I've gotten this far, that works with utf-8 characters, but it does not work with ANSI encoded files...
<kubiak_> i've also tried find . -name "*.php" | LC_ALL=C xargs grep -il "TEXT_TO_FIND" but no luck...
<kubiak_> so here i am... : - )
<kubiak_> oh... now i see my  mistake, i should have asked how to use "grep" to do that...
<kubiak_> *shy*
<oerheks> i was looking about what is so special about ansi ..
<oerheks> have fun!
<kubiak_> thnx!
<EdgyMC_69> Hi. I'm preparing for a test on basic IT stuff and one of the tasks from the previous year asks to create a second root account. I've read something about it and it appears that there's no way to do it. The root account has uid and gid set to 0 but there can't be two account with the same uid. Is it correct?
<lordievader> That is correct.
<lordievader> There is no possibility of a second root account.
<lordievader> However, throwing users in the sudo group effectively does the same thing.
<lordievader> I suggest you read the documentation of sudo.
<EdgyMC_69> lordievader: but they'd have to use sudo before each command
<lordievader> True, or use sudo -i to get a root shell.
<EdgyMC_69> o
<EdgyMC_69> TIL. Thanks.
<EvilRoey> hello
<EvilRoey> does anyone here use ZSSH?
<EvilRoey> I keep getting this error (even on 17.04): https://stackoverflow.com/questions/25138596/zssh-cant-start-and-shows-out-of-ptys-when-start
<EvilRoey> which is apparently this error: https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=769366
<ubottu> Debian bug 769366 in zssh "zssh won't start: "out of pty's"" [Important,Open]
<EvilRoey> which has not been closed yet
<EvilRoey> they say a recompile works though
<EvilRoey> How do I apt-get compile this?
<EvilRoey> lordievader: ^
<lordievader> Download the source and build a package, apt does not do the second step.
<lordievader> Dpkg does.
<EvilRoey> lordievader: hmm ok
<EvilRoey> how do I do this?
<EvilRoey> lordievader: I get this error in the "debuild" step: https://pastebin.com/8SQTSFq7
<lordievader> EvilRoey: read the error... You probably want to build it as root.
<EvilRoey> lordievader: ok, hah, that worked
<EvilRoey> thanks!!!!
<EvilRoey> and yes a recompile was what was needed.
<harklark> Hi, if a program in my autostart fails to load (latte-dock in this case) is there a log file somewhere of what went wrong?
<aedigital> maybe .xsessions-errors
<aedigital> ~/.xsessions-errors
<harklark> ill take a look thanks
<aedigital> k
<harklark> seems like I don't have that folder
<harklark> oh wait i see it now
<harklark> file not a folder :)
<harklark> latte-dock finished with exit code  11
<harklark> I have a lead!
<harklark> thanks for your help
<tms-> After couple of days of headaches, this is towards any KDE developer right here : please write software that does not suck, thank you.
<tms-> Pardon the rudeness, couldn't handle it anymore
<BluesKaj> tms-, wrong chat, try #kubuntu-devel with your complaint, but be more specific if you intend to ask for support here.or there
<tms-> Thanks
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> kde developers would be in #kde-devel or #plasma
<mparillo_> tms-: And the KDE Devels would probably prefer well-written bugs.kde.org anyway.
<mparillo_> https://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/bugs.html
<tomtom123> Hey all, just had the following issue, after installing updates yesterday, my graphic session would not start, leaving me in front of a black screen and only the tty sessions would work. running startx did not help. I had to completely remove the nvidia driver and rollback to nouveau to get it working. Anybody know of any issue with the recent upda
<tomtom123> tes and nvidia drivers or graphic server?
<ikonia> if X doesn't start why do you run "startx" ??? how is that going to help
<ikonia> why not read the X org log and see what the problem is
<ikonia> more so before tainting any logs
<mparillo_> Question: Do we still startx or do we systemctl restart sddm.service
<ikonia> the xorg service is launched via the greeter, which is systemctl
<tomtom123> yep i did run startx... to see if it would actually start
<ikonia> but you know it wouldn't start
<ikonia> or it would have started at boot
<tomtom123> yep, but how do you know if it didnt start because of a config issue, a timing conflict, etc... or if it is just broken somewhere?
<ikonia> tomtom123: you read the log
<ikonia> and if it's a config issue, or something broken, randomly typing startx won't fix it
<tomtom123> no but at least it would let me use the computer in graphic mode... and then read the log :)
<ikonia> no you wouldn't
<ikonia> as it won't start....we already established that
<tomtom123> anyways, nothing much in the xorg.log.old...
<tomtom123> only thing I can find looks more like information than error, a few lines saying NVIDIA(GPU-0): Display (CMN (DFP-0)) does not support NVIDIA 3D Vision
#kubuntu 2017-06-28
<kubunted> Laptop lid is closed ( sleep ), opened , keyboard is gone - no input is accepted . Surprises galore from the wonderOS , any more to expect?
<kubunted> any explanations?
<kubunted> dead channel?
<Fanfare> kubunted: bad time maybe...
<kubunted> indeed seems like it
<Fanfare> kubunted: What are u looking for?
<kubunted> all of a sudden, never before never after..had to reboot to get keyboard back...bizzarre
<kubunted> Laptop lid is closed ( sleep ), opened , keyboard is gone - no input is accepted . Surprises galore from the wonderOS (kubuntu), any more to expect? Any explanations?
<kubunted> weird
<Fanfare> only keyboarddead, not mice?
<Fanfare> mouse/cursor...
<kubunted> Fanfare: yes, only keyboard . trackpad worked
<Fanfare> kubunted: u say it happened the first time an never happened again... so u can not reproduce?
<kubunted> Fanfare: yes
<kubunted> weirdness of this kind of unpredictable surprises that various linux distros never stop to deliver is what boggles the mind...always something new and often unreproducible
<Fanfare> well, i can remember those in my MS Windows time too... and more frequent then with linux...
<kubunted> never know what failes next , in the middle of something important...making once promising ( in the 1990s) os a bad candidate for real job
<Fanfare> i think it was something happening during suspend->wakeup thou
<kubunted> these unpredictable failures happen on different computers with different distros
<kubunted> Win7 has been much more reliable than any linux distro - a role reversal - Mswindows is the new linux now and linux is the new windows95
<kubunted> boggles the mind
<Fanfare> it's all your choice...
<kubunted> indeedy if it was not for the very few things at which linux is better I would've completely dumped it
<kubunted> spoken by an early adopter from the early 1990s who's been a hardcore member of the linux cult....never could've imagined
<Fanfare> so why u landed on (k)ubuntu?
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<jk^> hi all
<jk^> please
<jk^> where can i find the Minimum (or reccomended) system requirements, for kubuntu 16.04.02?
<jk^> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XenialXerus/ReleaseNotes/Kubuntu
<jk^> i can't find them here
<mparillo_> jk^: I am not sure they are published. I do know that if you have a 1GB Asus One Netbook, you will need a ton of patience.
<jk^> ton of patience for what?
<mparillo_> A T410 with 4GB is great unless you play a big Minecraft world, and in that case the JVM will drive your fan crazy.
<jk^> excuse me, i don't understand anything of what u said :(
<jk^> just need recommended or minimun system requirements :\
<jk^> my english i very poor
<jk^> i don't know a t410
<jk^> minecraft
<jk^> world
<jk^> jvm
<jk^> :\
<mparillo_> jk^: I would follow Ubuntu's recommendations: https://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop
<oerheks> jk^, more is better ,.. https://askubuntu.com/a/333864
<oerheks> a decent GPU is more important, ssd would be great too
<jk^> mparillo_ https://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop at that link there are the "recommended" (and not the "minimum") system requirements for ubuntu, i need the kubuntu's ones
<jk^> :\
<jk^> thanks a lot oerheks
<jk^> :)
<mparillo_> I am not certain that the minimum referenced here (https://askubuntu.com/questions/333795/what-are-the-system-requirements-for-each-flavour-of-ubuntu-desktop/333864#333864) will work. In fact, I am not sure you can even run the GUI installer in 512 MB. As I wrote previously, I got warnings using my 1GB netbook.
<mparillo_> And Kubuntu's KDE and Ubuntu's (until 17.10) Unity environment are not too different. Unity is not much 'llghter', and probably heavier if you tweak it at all.
<oerheks> i think basicly unity , gnome3 & kde like 2 gb memory, but for all flavors: a ssd makes all desktops more responsive
<mparillo_> I agree. Certainly once you get to 4GB, an SSD is the next big improvement, especially if you re-boot frequently.
<NetTrap320> Hi people?
<calcmandan-mobil> ello
<ilikethiskdelook> so i would to make sure i'm getting the proper software updates through my discover..
#kubuntu 2017-06-29
<ussher_> I've installed "great little audio player" from a .deb file.  Cant figure out how to remove it.  in the "Included files" in the deb package it shows lots going into .opt/extras.ubutntu.com/.......  How do I remove it?  It doesnt seem to have a command line name to start it, just a desktop icon.
<clivejo> ussher_:  dpkg --remove packagename
<ussher_> normally would do apt-get purge (name of the program) but its not working in this case because the name of the program isnt universal.
<ussher_> the application launcher command is "/opt/extras.ubuntu.com/glrp/GreatLittleRadioPlayer"
<clivejo> or use a package manager like Muon?
<ussher_> tried with "Discoverer" but its not there.
<ussher_> see if i have muon
<clivejo> Discover isn't a full package manager unfortunately
<ussher_> Think I lost muon in the last upgrade.  not there.
<clivejo> sudo apt install muon
<clivejo> sudo dpkg --remove greatlittleradioplayer
<ussher_> that one does it
<ussher_> Thanks clivejo
<clivejo> no problem
<applecat> HI, I recently upgraded to KDE 5.9. I'm using a Wacom tablet and notice that there is no longer a GUI in system settings for the tablet. I would like to develop this functionality. Could someone guide me a little, or send me a few links that would be useful. The wacom settings functionality would be located in system settings -> Input Devices
<linux> national geography and wikimedia picture of the day is not working for me
<linux> screen return black
<linux> other providers working. How can i check why they are not working
<lordievader> Good morning
<SuperPulseaudio> sup guys, I'm on ubuntu (unity) but I need help with this https://askubuntu.com/questions/930168/
<SuperPulseaudio> anyone can help?
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<SuperPulseaudio> sup
<BluesKaj> a PA fan  :-)
<Guest8847> hi
<lordievader> o/
<zetheroo> 'greeter-show-manual-login=true' doesn't seem to work for KDE - is there another way to do this?
<zetheroo> how to set manual login in KDE?
<lordievader> What do you mean with manual login?
<zetheroo> I need to be able to type in a username
<lordievader> That is dependent on the theme, I thought. A theme like Elarun looks like it supports typing of user names.
<lordievader> Things like Breeze do it via user icons.
<zetheroo> so the default theme doesn't support manual login?
<lordievader> They all do.
<lordievader> Unless I misunderstand what you mean with manual login.
<zetheroo> well in Ubuntu I edit /usr/share/lightdm/lightdm.conf.d/60-gnome.conf with 'greeter-show-manual-login=true'
<zetheroo> This gives the option to manually type in a username
<zetheroo> I tried doing the same in /usr/share/lightdm/lightdm.conf.d/40-kde-plasma-kf5.conf but it's not any different
<lordievader> Kubuntu uses SDDM by default.
<lordievader> Like I said, using the default Breeze theme you can click to select  a user. Other themes use text input for this.
<zetheroo> yes, but what if the user is hidden from login
<zetheroo> We have administrative users which are hidden from the login screen
<zetheroo> what the default theme needs is something like "Other" or "Not Listed" so you can type in a username
<zetheroo> or is this configurable with SDDM?
<lordievader> My SDDM has a button for a 'Different User'.
<zetheroo> I am using Kubuntu 16.04.2
<lordievader> I don't use Kubuntu, my SDDM version is 0.14.0-r2, but I don't think this is a new addition.
<zetheroo> seems like it's been a known issue for some time https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=813409
<ubottu> Debian bug 813409 in sddm "sddm does not allow entering username manually" [Important,Open]
<lordievader> zetheroo: What version of sddm are you running?
<zetheroo> no clue
<zetheroo> the default with Kubuntu 16.04.2
<lordievader> apt-cache policy sddm
<zetheroo>   Installed: 0.13.0-1ubuntu5
<lordievader> There is no 'different user' button in your login screen?
<zetheroo> nope
<lordievader> Hmm, it could be that it was introduced in 0.14.
<zetheroo> http://imgur.com/a/wtKNQ
<lordievader> Ah, yes that old theme. As a work around you may add a text based theme.
<zetheroo> how do I install a new theme and then set that as the default from terminal?
<lordievader> Wait a minute, are you trying to login as a used with a uid < 1000?
<zetheroo> not that I know of
<lordievader> Hmm, but the user you want is not listed?
<zetheroo> I just need to be able to have a login screen where I can have these options set:
<zetheroo> allow-guest=false
<zetheroo> greeter-show-manual-login=true
<lordievader> In that case, I'd make a (admin) user from a tty. Login as that user. Set up the login screen via the gui. Logout, remove use.
<lordievader> user*
<zetheroo> I have ssh access already
<zetheroo> I just can't setup on Kubuntu what works in Ubuntu Unity and Gnome
<lordievader> By the by, you could also simply install lightdm.
<zetheroo> hmm ok
<zetheroo> going to do that
<talmage> akonadi_imap_resource repeatedly closes unexpectedly. How do I fix that?
<talmage> kmail seems to be stuck moving items from 'sent-mail' to 'Trash'.
<zetheroo> ok, I don't want to use the Unity greeter so this is no good
<zetheroo> back to sddm ... how to install another theme by terminal?
<lordievader> You can also use the Gnome themes for lightdm, if you want.
<lordievader> I have no idea how to install sddm themes by terminal.
<zetheroo> well I tried installing gdm as well ... but when I login I am in a Gnome desktop instead of KDE
<zetheroo> and /usr/share/lightdm/lightdm.conf.d/60-gnome.conf doesn't exit either
<lordievader> Most login managers allow you to select which DE you want to boot in. SDDM and LightDM do anyways, and I thought KDM did too.
<zetheroo> KDM, is that yet another one? :
<lordievader> Yes, and old login manager for KDE, don't think it is really supported anymore.
<lordievader> Does it matter that the file doesn't exist?
<zetheroo> E: Package 'kdm' has no installation candidate
<zetheroo> well where else does one configure gdm?
<lordievader> Yeah, you don't really want to do that.
<zetheroo> in Ubuntu that config is there when you install gdm
<lordievader> Not in lightdm config files...
<lordievader> Read the documentation on where to config your dm.
<zetheroo> In Ubuntu it's located in /usr/share/lightdm/lightdm.conf.d/60-gnome.conf
<lordievader> That sounds like config for lightdm and gnome. Not gdm.
<zetheroo> ok
<lordievader> Like I said, read the documentation for your login manager on how to configure it.
<zetheroo> why can't I just install another sddm theme which has the manual login option?
<lordievader> You can, already gave you instructions on that.
<zetheroo> oh, must has missed it
<lordievader> In that case, I'd make a (admin) user from a tty. Login as that user. Set up the login screen via the gui. Logout, remove use.
<lordievader> user*
<IrcsomeBot> José PSX was added by: José PSX
<talmage> Are there SDDM themes that don't fill in the name of the last logged in user?
<talmage> I couldn't find any, so I hacked the circles theme to do that.
<zetheroo> lordievader: I don't have any issue logging in. I am asking how to install another theme by terminal?
<zetheroo> or is that just not how its done
<IrcsomeBot> <José PSX> Hi, something so strange has happened to my kubuntu
<lordievader> I know. As I have said before, I don't know how to do so from the terminal. Hence I have given you an alternative.
<zetheroo> ok
<zetheroo> I guess it's something like this https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/319451/how-to-install-and-set-new-themes-in-kde-plasma-via-terminal
<IrcsomeBot> <José PSX> I installed It yesterday, and configure today
<IrcsomeBot> <José PSX> The user folder in home has removed
<IrcsomeBot> <José PSX> A option in fstab can do it?
<user|39078> Hi
<zetheroo> how to find my version of Plasma?
<oerheks> K menu -> Applications -> System -> Info Center or start from console using kinfocenter
<oost> Seems there is another app called "spectable" (under macOS)... question: does KDE care for circumstances with apps when they have the same name?
<IrcsomeBot> José PSX was removed by: José PSX
<user|78655> I'm having trouble initializing my wireless card to recieve wifi signals on my fresh install of kubunutu... any tips?
<user|78655> how would i go about installing wireless adapter drivers within kubuntu?
<mgolden_> user|78655: Can you give more information?
<takemori_> i have a uefi-only computer and I cannot get kubuntu to work. I even manually installed to get a /boot/efi partition with esp and boot enabled, but the pc just boots straight to bios because it does not see it. I have secure boot and trusted computing turned off as well
<diego__> hola como va
<Walex2> takemori_: try ##Linux instead
#kubuntu 2017-06-30
<kubunted> Surprises never end. Why has this distro's preinstalled Firefox stopped providing URL suggestions for the previously visited sites...all of a sudden?
<kubunted> why all of a sudden I have to type in full site address whereas before it was giving suggestions ? Explain the never ending bizzaro surprises.
<Dragnslcr> Sounds like a settings issue
<Dragnslcr> Highly unlikely that it's specific to Kubuntu
<valorie> Dragnslcr: you are right
<valorie> in fact, works for me even after upgrading to Artful today
<lordievader> Good morning
<zetheroo> Is this really all the sddm themes that exist? https://store.kde.org/browse/cat/101/
<zetheroo> besides the ones in the kubuntu repo ...
<lordievader> May very well be, SDDM is relatively young.
<zetheroo> lordievader: if you are using sddm can I see your /etc/sddm.conf ?
<lordievader> Don't think I have one, let me check.
<zetheroo> You said something before about the manual login option being there with a newer version of sddm ... ?
<lordievader> zetheroo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24987137/ Do keep in mind this is not from a Ubuntu install, paths may differ.
<lordievader> The 'Different User' button? Yes. I think it is due to having a newer version of sddm.
<zetheroo> newer version of sddm or of the theme?
<lordievader> Both, newer version of both sddm and the breeze theme.
<zetheroo> like this? https://store.kde.org/p/1164332/
<lordievader> Yes, that one. With a custom wallpaper. It is the default for plasma >5.8.4
<zetheroo> ok, looks like I have plasma 5.5.5
<zetheroo> going to try it
<zetheroo> hey it works!
<lordievader> Nice
<zetheroo> So it's this old breeze theme that's the issue
<viewer|24448> 9-
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<anonuser> !sleep
<zetheroo> I have just made yet another fresh install of kubuntu 16.04 and there is no /etc/sddm.conf file present
<zetheroo> The only way to get that file to appear is to do something like change the SDDM theme via the GUI ...
<zetheroo> how annoying is that
<zetheroo> and if I do 'sudo sddm --example-config > /etc/sddm.conf' I get 'Permission denied'
<BluesKaj> !xenial
<ubottu> Ubuntu 16.04 LTS (Xenial Xerus) is the current LTS release of Ubuntu. Download at http://www.ubuntu.com/download - Read the release notes at http://ubottu.com/y/xenial
<oost> What are file buffers used for in nano ?
<user|53754> hi
<user|53754> for peak performance on Kubuntu, what is the best GB of ram to have? as well as processor ?
<BluesKaj> !specs
<ubottu> Hardware requirements to install, boot and comfortably use Ubuntu are listed at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements - For a !flavor with lower requirements, see !Xubuntu or !Lubuntu
<BluesKaj> user|53754,^
<user|53754> thank you, new system I got has 32gb of ram
<user|53754> i7
<BluesKaj> user|53754, then you have no worries , kubuntu will run fine
<ronnoc> I don't think that will be enough horsepower for Kubuntu! /sarcasm
<user|53754> lol, i know many distro put minimum requirements, howver if you tune the system up,it tends to lag and bog down.... want the sharpest GUI
<ronnoc> FWIW I have an 8370 8-core CPU & 16GB ram and it flies, trust me :)
<ronnoc> and that's with 3 activities w/ 2-4 apps in each always running + Plex server running 24x7 in the background
<user|53754> ronnoc: awesome, thanks! :)
<BluesKaj> I'm running with 6G Ram and amd dual core 5200+cpu and an entry level nvidia geforece 210 gpu with Samsung EVO 850 SSD , all works well with very little swapiness
<BluesKaj> on my ancient 2008 vintage HP Desktop pc
<ronnoc> BluesKaj: *winning*
<user|53754> ok, off to downloading ISO, have a great day guys, and thanks!
<ronnoc> At one time KDE4 was a bit bloated and we stuffer from that stereotype, but the truth is Plasma gives you the most bang-for-the-buck as far as resourse useasge / speed / features ratios go. It's really impressive.
<ronnoc> user|53754: Good luck!
<ronnoc> Also, RIP Amarok :/
<martina1> Hello. If I want to automatically execute an *.sh file by doubleclicking it, how do I have to configure that? I don't know which standard app to set.
<BluesKaj> martina1, just do, sudo sh /pathtofile.sh is enough to execute, puthe command in a textfile then add the file to system settings>startup and shutdown>scriptfile>add script , then it will run at boot
<martina1> BluesKaj: I don't wnat the app to autostart. Rather something like a link on the desktop to the .sh-file.
<BluesKaj> martina1, what's the ,sh file, usually theu only have to ne run once
<BluesKaj> be run
<martina1> BluesKaj: Yeah, well, she still would need to use the shell. I guess I could tell her how to do that, though.
<Ieuan> How do you log out from a command line?
<Ieuan> Plasma seems to have crashed
<BluesKaj> exit
<Ieuan> exit closes a terminal
<Ieuan> I'm logged in, have windows and stuff open, but want to log out
<martina1> BluesKaj: I created a shortcut for her, so she just has to enter a short command in her home folder. Should work for now.
<BluesKaj> Ieuan, do you have access to the icons ion the panel, right click , choose close , otherwise ctl+alt+delete
<BluesKaj> if that doesn't work the you'll have to reboot, alt+prntscn+REISUB
<BluesKaj> Ieuan,^
<Ieuan> Yeah, my panels have disappeared
<Ieuan> I was hoping to not have to sysreq :')
<Ieuan> But didn't know about ctrl+alt+delete, that's great, thanks
<BluesKaj> Ieuan, ctl+alt+delete if pressed often enough(7) will reboot your system
<Ieuan> BluesKaj, sounds even more useful, thanks
<exneon> I want to enable an icon theme (papirus) in kubuntu 17.04 (updated after a fresh install), but it says 'Could not install "Papirus": file not found.' On KDE Neon it works without a problem. Does an icon theme need to be for a certain distro release? (as Neon is on 16.04)
<jcarder> Im dual booting Kubuntu and Windows10 I only partitioned 50gb for kubuntu but now I'm running out of space and want more, is it possible to add more space to it without reinstalling?
<weboh> I am having trouble installing gnome desktop without a cdrom. It demands a cdrom, which it won't read. Are there an easy solutions? I have KDE installed
<weboh> It won't recognize the CD-rom
<SimonJ57> Hi, is there a recommended HDD size or Minimum hardware requirements to run Kubuntu 17.04? I can't seem to find any in the Kubuntu documentation.
<javier_> mmvsmvñv
<javier_> hi
<javier_> hola
<javier_> hi
<clivejo> hello
#kubuntu 2017-07-01
<floro> hola
<gaobin> 今天怎么样
<AccelSec> ohi
<[Relic]> does anyone know of 17.04 would let you have a session per monitor with an nvidia card?
<weboh> is there a way to defrag linux kubuntu?
<weboh> I am reinstalling things and it seems to speed programs up on my SSD.
<AccelSec> wat in tarnation
<AccelSec> who even are you
<weboh> just a power user :P
<AccelSec> uh ok
<AccelSec> WAIt is this a public thing?
<AccelSec> who owns this lol
<weboh> Perhaps synaptic is disabled in Plasma under Wayland in the Alpha release. shit happens.
<AccelSec> damn ok
<AccelSec> welp uh
<weboh> This happened in the last release.
<AccelSec> idk now lol
<lordievader> Good morning
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<discovered> hi
<discovered> I am having several problem with kubuntu
<discovered> The panel volume icone gone, the rear cpu headphone panel not output clear sound
<BluesKaj> discovered, install kmix, then open alsmixer in the terminal and set the volume ctls there, any muted outputs you want with MM are muted, use the M key to mute or unmute
<discovered> This kmix is not same look as default
<discovered> I don't know why it gone
<acheronuk> kmix is a different app to the now built in volume control which is in package plasma-pa
<BluesKaj> I guess it became redundant, kmix works just as well or better IME
<BluesKaj> acheronuk, well the plasma vol ctl isn't neede IMO
<BluesKaj> needed
<discovered> acheronuk, what is name of that default app?
<acheronuk> discovered: it's a plasma plugin/widget, so doesn't run as a separate app
<discovered> BluesKaj, My main problem is the headphone not working from PC's rear panel. Perhaps HDMI sound confusedion
<BluesKaj> no, hdmi doesn't affect analog outs
<acheronuk> need to make sure it is enabled in the system tray settings http://i.imgur.com/Z3bKgPO.png
<BluesKaj> hdmi is contr4olled by spdif which is difital
<BluesKaj> err digital
<BluesKaj> discovered, check your system tray settings for vol ctl, auto might not work for it , choose show
<discovered> Need to reboot
<kde_> hi
<discovered> acheronuk, audio control is not listed in system tray
<BluesKaj> discovered, system tray>entries
<discovered> BluesKaj, For that first i need to install kmix ?
<BluesKaj> no
<discovered> Missing there too! http://pix.toile-libre.org/upload/original/1498905271.png
<discovered> I am trying to fix this sounds (headphone+icon) for last 24 hours
<BluesKaj> which' desktop areyou using
<discovered> Ubuntu 16.04.2 LTS \n \l (Kubuntu)
<BluesKaj> well, if you want a vol ctl in the system tray, install kmix
<discovered> It is shown as Volume Control. I wanted to see the default one
<BluesKaj> they both do the same thing and kmix has more options
<discovered> More frustrated problem is headphone not working well. In windows 10(dual boot) it is working(though realtek audio manager is installed)
<BluesKaj> have you checked your audio vol ctls in alsamixer as suggested, and install pavucontrol if you use pulseaudio, and set the vol ctl and audio outs there aswell
<discovered> I am uploading the screenshot
<discovered> BluesKaj, http://pix.toile-libre.org/upload/original/1498906235.png
<discovered> So it is muted? I pressed m after nevigating to headphone and increased the volume but same result
<BluesKaj> discovered, your headphone, Line  are muted and volumes are turned off, also disable automute, that's your ptoblem
<discovered> If i change the headphone to unmuted and increase the volume , it does not change any result. I only can noisy sound on my right ear
<discovered> BluesKaj, http://pix.toile-libre.org/upload/original/1498906590.png
<BluesKaj> discovered, your master vol is too low , the Line vol is still muted, and the automute is still enabled, disable it, look on the far right for these controls
<discovered> BluesKaj, Hmm. i have changed those .... Should i save ?
<BluesKaj> yes, in the terminal sudo alsactl store
<discovered> Then reboot?
<BluesKaj> no need to reboot
<BluesKaj> try your sound
<discovered> Tried and it is same result.
<discovered> The rear jack not working with the sound speaker too(in Kubuntu)
<discovered> It worked before
<BluesKaj> try the line out for headphones
<discovered> I will come back in few minutes
<discovered> it did not fix
<oost> discovered: BluesKaj went away... (and i cannot help you)
<discovered> oh
<oost> maybe someone else can though ;)
<discovered> what is the current version of plasma in kbuntu?
<oost> discovered: that probably depends on your version of kubuntu installed
<discovered> i am using 16.* . but in 17 ?
<discovered> KDE Frameworks 5.31, Plasma 5.9.4
<acheronuk> for 17.04: 5.9.4, with 5.9.5 in the updates ppa, and 5.10.3 in backports ppa
<discovered> Plasma going to be 6 soon ?
<oost> discovered: no -> https://community.kde.org/Schedules/Plasma_5   (i just googled btw)
<oerheks> 5.9.x 5.10.x 5.11.x ... no, i guesss not
<oost> and will probably match KDE release numbers
<discovered> hmm..
<discovered> May be in 2021 6 will be released
<oost> or at least the major numbers
<discovered> hmm
<johnstumbles> how to configure screensaver on kubuntu 16.04?
<johnstumbles> I have installed xscreensaver and friends but can't see how to turn it on in system settings
<johnstumbles> my google-fu isn't finding it either :-(
<johnstumbles> Ah got it! the xscreensaver daemon wasn't running (I guess/hope it should start automatically when the system starts now it's been installed) and it wants the command xscreensaver-command -lock  to run after x minutes configured in Energy Saving -> run script
<Dragnslcr> Is there a way to automatically turn off the builtin laptop screen when an external monitor is plugged in, and then turn the builtin screen back on when the monitor unplugged?
<Dragnslcr> Alternatively, is it safe to use xrandr without breaking KDE's settings?
<MaciejKa> Good evening, I have problem with install last version of kubuntu
<MaciejKa> when I start disc with install version of kubuntu it stop loadnig install at the line: Starting update UTMP about system boot/shutdown...
<MaciejKa> can you help me?
<MaciejKa> Good evening, I have problem with install last version of kubuntu , when I start disc with install version of kubuntu it stop loadnig install at the line: Starting update UTMP about system boot/shutdown..
<fmw> hi
<markplunkett> So this is what a linux computer looks like eh?
<Guest29191> i need a rescue.. I installed windows over ubuntu and now i'm trying to restore access to ubuntu. i have been able to bypass windows and get to Grub and choose Ubuntu,but I get stuck at a black screen, no logo or anything
<Guest29191> i just tried the recommended boot-repair tool and this is where i'm at
<Guest29191> trying to reinstall grub i get this error now: grub-install: warning: this GPT partition label contains no BIOS Boot Partition; embedding won't be possible.
<Guest29191> i have a separate boot partition, at least it is labeled that way
<redophant> ok now i cant even read the filesystem apparently... i think i killed my system
#kubuntu 2017-07-02
<redphant> my EFI system partition is damaged. is there any way to repair that?
<Guest72623> can someone please help me rescue my system? /dev/sda3 can be ignored i think. it was part of a solution i was trying that didn't end up working https://pastebin.com/MBGKNpKr
<Guest72623> I can get into Grub again but I am unable to get into kubuntu
<Guest72623> just a black screen
<Guest72623> according to my log there are no errors in my boot partition and things look good so i'm really confused why im not booting
<Guest72623> please someone help.. i've been working on this all day
<djcray> You know that not all are here online and waiting for you 24/7 do you?
<Guest72623> i understand but im on a live usb and i keep fiddling and making things worse
<Guest72623> so my situation is dire :)
<djcray> just dont fiddling and do a backup of your data, install it new and look if the problem is still there?
<Guest72623> install what new?
<djcray> kubunut
<Guest72623> can i just reinstall kubuntu on my existing ubuntu installation?
<Guest72623> will it erase my data?
<djcray> probly yes, and you should do backups.
<djcray> Even if you are not reinstall, do backups. Its allways a good idea.
<Guest72623> will kubuntu save my /home folder though?
<Guest72623> that's really what i'm most worried about losing
<djcray> why dont you just do a complete backup of all your data?
<Guest72623> i'm also trying to get a windows/ubuntu dual boot. i think i broke the windows installation in all of this mess, so if i reinstall windows again, then reinstall kubuntu will that fix my dual bootloader issues?
<Guest72623> i'm not familiar with backups, and linux in general.
<djcray> http://www.worldbackupday.com
<djcray> just do a backup, then you have atleast your data on a safe place and if your data gets lost, you can just get it back from that backup.
<Guest72623> i guess i just never had the extra space or trust for web backups but i guess i will look into doing that from now on
<Guest72623> thanks for the nudge :p
<IrcsomeBot> dinoraptor101 was added by: dinoraptor101
<IrcsomeBot> <dinoraptor101> Hello Everyone ! I just found out about this place. I'm having an issue I wasted an hour on with no avail..
<IrcsomeBot> <dinoraptor101> KDE Connect (desktop on Plasma) does not have the functionality to compose new text/sms messages. am I the only one?
<IrcsomeBot> <dinoraptor101> because no-one on the internet seems to have reported that issue.
<IrcsomeBot> <dinoraptor101> hello?
<viewer|47810> Hello where can I get help learning to send SMS from plasma desktop (KDE connect) ?
<viewer|47810> is this teh right place to ask?
<IrcsomeBot> <dinoraptor101> oh look my IRC requests popped up here!
<jcderhb> hi
<jcderhb> is the package kububtu-desktop by default installed i kubuntu?
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> yes
<jcderhb> thanks!
<jcderhb> its for some reason uninstalled on my kubuntu system
<jcderhb> got a black  linking cursor on boot and pladma is not starting
<jcderhb> also plasma-desktop was uninstalled. no idea what caused this
<jcderhb> acheronuk no its seems not installed by default
<jcderhb> i checked on my laptop
<jcderhb> ??
<jcderhb> dpkg --get-selections kubuntu-desktop  doesnt list it
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> kubuntu-desktop package is not essential to have a working plasma, as it's just a meta package to pull in needed things.
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> kubutnu-desktop is installed by 'default', but is also removable as it is 'recommends' for a kubuntu/plasma, not full depends
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> if it ins not installed, something or someone has uninstalled it at some point
<jcderhb> hmm
<jcderhb> now it worls acheronuk
<jcderhb> after installing kubuntu-desktop
<jcderhb> maybe uninstalling fonts-noto somehow im uninstalled it too :|
<jcderhb> thanks!
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<IrcsomeBot> <dinoraptor101> Hello anyone figured out how to text SMS from Plasma? Through KDE connect?
<Dragnslcr> dinoraptor101 - from what I've been able to tell so far, you can only reply to a message that you receive
<dj23rus> Guys, does anyone can help me with new driver for my videocard?
<byter-hu> ?
<Hurensohn> hi
<Hurensohn> kubuntu is the best Linux
<Hurensohn> go to http://sadifo.esy.es thats WTF
<clivejo> @dinoraptor101 KDEConnect as a tool can compose and send SMS
<IrcsomeBot> dinoraptor101 was removed by: dinoraptor101
<clivejo> they are working on the UI to do so from within plasma
<clivejo> from your command prompt run "kdeconnect-cli -l"
<clivejo> and make a note of your device ID
<clivejo> then run "kdeconnect-cli --send-sms <your_message> --destination <full international phone number> --device <device ide from command above>
<clivejo> oh, they left :/
<Astoris> hey ho
#kubuntu 2018-06-25
<hay207> hi , using kubuntu 18.04 bluetooth adapter not found
<valorie> !bluetooth
<ubottu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<valorie> hay207: ^^^
<valorie> may be somewhat applicable
<valorie> !info bluez
<ubottu> bluez (source: bluez): Bluetooth tools and daemons. In component main, is optional. Version 5.48-0ubuntu3 (bionic), package size 951 kB, installed size 4420 kB
<valorie> ensure that bluez is installed as well
<hay207> bluez is installed
<hay207> when i type "hcitool dev" devices is empty
<valorie> hmm
<valorie> unsure, I've never had any problems
<hay207> bluetooth works under kubuntu 14.04
<hay207> found this in dmesg [   19.300940] Bluetooth: hci0: don't support firmware rome 0x31010000
<musshan> hello respected kubuntu users
<musshan> i recently installed kubuntu instead of regular ubuntu to try out the KDE plasma DE
<musshan> I am enjoying it so far. I ran into a small trouble with the Plasma Vault recently.
<musshan> recently I tried to open the Vault folder through dolphin when i did not unlock the vault from the task bar (to see what it did when someone tried to open my vault folder unauthorized)
<musshan> there after I am unable to unlock the vault folder from the taskbar. when i type the password it just does not unlock at all. it stays locked all the time.
<musshan> can anyone help me with this issue?
<musshan> hello anyone here can help me with plasma vault?
<IrcsomeBot1> Carl Hung was added by: Carl Hung
<mozammel> I'm loving KUBUNTU 18.04 + KDE Plasma + Kvantum ... love it.
<ktecho> Hi
<ktecho> How's that "wait for QT to release plasma 5.13" thing?
<ktecho> we're waiting for someone or can I give a hand?
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<mparillo> ktecho: You could try asking in #ubuntu-qt, as Qt is now used across *buntu, and is no longer solely of interest to Kubuntu.
<ktecho> thanks, I will
<BluesKaj> !containers
<BluesKaj> !container
<BluesKaj> hmm
<BluesKaj> !docker
<user|99262> hello can some one help me with unlocking the plasma vault?
<user|99262> hello all, I am new user to kubuntu, kde plasma. iran into trouble with plasma vault, i put some important stuff into it and now i am unable unlock it
<user|99262> can any one help with this problem?
<user|99262> i will stay online for a while, if anyone can help it would be fantastic.
<user|99262> hello all, I am new user to kubuntu, kde plasma. iran into trouble with plasma vault, i put some important stuff into it and now i am unable unlock it
<user|99262> can any one help with this problem?
<user|99262> hello all, I am new user to kubuntu, kde plasma. iran into trouble with plasma vault, i put some important stuff into it and now i am unable unlock it
<user|99262> can any one help with this problem?
<BluesKaj> user|99262, there are a couple of solutions here,   https://www.reddit.com/r/kde/comments/7rwone/cant_open_my_kde_vault/
<airking> How can I setup kmail for an office365/outlook account?
<airking> nevermind
<airking> I'll use thunderbird
<airking> that took about 8 seconds, lol
<hateball> airking: dont think kmail has EWS support so you'd need IMAP enabled on the account
<hateball> then again, I dont use either so I could be well off :p
<airking> Several posts said to just use thundermail over Kmail
<airking> so I just went with thunderbird
<hateball> :)
<user|99262> BluesKaj
<user|99262> BluesKaj
<user|99262> BluesKaj
<user|99262> BluesKaj, Thanks for your reply mate. I will check it out.
<ace__> I have looked onilne for the answer to this but cannot seem to find it.
<ace__> I noticed backports are enabled by default on Kubuntu 18.04.  I understand Kubuntu is moving to Plasma 5.13 soon via backports.
<ace__> If I disable the backport repo will I continue to get point updates to 5.12 LTS?  I have a machine I'd like to keep very stable and the LTS is appealing to me.  Thanks!
<acheronuk> ace__: 5.12 LTS updates will come in the updates pocket, not backports, so yes
<ace__> acheronuk, thanks
<mozammel> is ther eany way to make falkon browser default zoom level to 125% ?
<diogenes_> mozammel, in preferences
<Elw3> Is there a proper way of restarting kwin?
<tomracing> hello every one, On my new 8th gen laptop I have some thermal issues and while trying to debug that some tools don't work. Probably because I update to the 4.16 kernel while all packages still expect 4.15
<tomracing> should I downgrade? and if so how to best do that?
<kubuntu> hi
<oerheks> reboot, select kernel 4.15 in the gub menu and you are fine to remove those 4.16 parts
<Guest89816> I am trying to install kubuntu alongside w10 and my system no longer boots
<Guest89816> anyone here willing to troubleshoot me?
<tomracing> thanks will try that
<vit> I've left free space when installing windows
<vit> now I tried to install Kubunut
<vit> first I opted for one /boot partition and one for /
<vit> instalation failed with grub install error
<vit> after some googling it seemed that it is connected to EFI problems so I did a second install with efi partition, boot partition and root partition
<vit> but the system still doesn't boot
<Elw3> I had that some days ago vit
<Elw3> Basically it works if you use the automatic installation.
<Elw3> Once you select manual you are fucked.
<vit> that's great to hear
<vit> so in 2018 we don't have dual boot anymore or what?
<Elw3> I had to nuke it...
<viewer|11912> hello irc. I just installed Kubuntu 18.04 and noticed nodejs comes preinstalled, but it is not a package required by any other package. Is there a reason for it to be present?
<Elw3> Try to remove it, see what else will vanish.
<viewer|11912> That's the thing, nothing vanishes!
<Elw3> I see myself...
<Elw3> Its also 20mb big.
<Elw3> And does nothing.
<Elw3> Interesting.
<viewer|11912> Thanks Elw3
<viewer|11912> Someone else that could know the reason nodejs is present on a fresh install of K 18.04 while doing "nothing"?
<Fire-Dragon-DoL> ahem, is there anything that could be altering my microphone volume automatically in kubuntu?
<Fire-Dragon-DoL> I see the volume changing, but disabled auto tune in both discord and zoom
<Fire-Dragon-DoL> so I have no idea what's changing it... lol
<Elw2> The volume key maybe?
<Fire-Dragon-DoL> no it's not that one
<Fire-Dragon-DoL> it goes up-and-down based on voice
<Fire-Dragon-DoL> so it's clearly software Elw2
<Fire-Dragon-DoL> mh, looks like it's a webrtc problem https://askubuntu.com/questions/279407/how-to-disable-microphone-from-auto-adjusting-its-input-volume
<Fire-Dragon-DoL> that's stupid
<Fire-Dragon-DoL> every electron app has its own way of handling it
<vit> hi
<vit> I am trying to install kubuntu alongside w10
<vit> installer failed and I've pinpointed the problem to UEFI vs MBR problem
<vit> I just don't have any idea how to fix it
<vit> any pointers?
<Elw2> Have you tried automated installation yet?
<vit> nope
<vit> it never gives me option that I'd be happy with
<vit> hmm
<vit> nope
<Elw2> Yea that was my problem too but in the end it was what i needed.
<vit> even when half of the drive was empty it suggested nuking existing w10 install
<Elw2> The Disk i suppose boots with windows on this computer already?
<vit> well. it did. now it doesn't boot at all
<Elw2> Is the live disk booting in _efi mode_?
<diogenes_> vit, it's known issues when usind 2 disks better install on the same one
<vit> diogenes_: what are you talking about? I am installing on the same drive
<vit> Elw2: yes, the USB boots in EFI mode and I don't know how to change it
<diogenes_> vit, i thought you meant that you've got HDD and SSD
<vit> as far as I can tell, the installer assumes that the system uses whatever it was booted from -- in this case EFI.
<Elw2> Normaly by disabling secure boot. But keep it, you NEED the efi boot moe to install to efi.
<vit> to be honest, I don't know what w10 were using but I don't see any efi partition created by them
<vit> secure boot is disabled
<Elw2> It must be enabled to install.
<Elw2> Or else you cant confirm ubuntu to efi.
<diogenes_> in order to install linux alongside with win10 it's necessary to use efi partition, what i'd suggest is to choose manual partitioning and create the usual partitions + a 300 MB /boot/efi fat32 partition and you should be fine
<vit> Elw2: really? all sourcese out there explicitely tell to disable secure boot
<vit> ok. so to recap -- enable efi, enable secure boot and create special efi partition?
<Elw2> If secure boot is disabled you cant boot windows and i suppose you wanted to dual boot.
<diogenes_> vit, enable uefi and disable secure boot
<diogenes_> window should boot with secure boot off
<diogenes_> the best way to do this kind of dual boot is actually to create the needed linux partitions while in windows, then just boot the usb and assign the already created partitions and you're good to go.
<Elw2> Well ive found the only source that told me to enable it apparently, and it worked that way.
<vit> Elw2: secure boot was disabled and windows were booting just fine
<vit> Elw2, diogenes_: do you guys actually know anything about these things?
<Elw2> No
<Elw2> else i would not have struggled when i did this.
<vit> Elw2: ok then. thanks for trying to help but it feels like you were just waisting our time
<Elw2> All i can say that i enabled it, made sure the live disk booted in efi mode and used the automatic install method then it worked.
<vit> diogenes_: what does it matter where the partitions are created?
<Elw2> Cause windows wont let you fuck up the boot partition.
<diogenes_> vit, it matters
<diogenes_> if you resize a windows partition from windows, there is far less chances to lose data
<diogenes_> but of course it's absolutely up to you, some people learn from other mistakes, some from their own, some never learn...
<vit> diogenes_: and some don't read what others write and assume random shit
<diogenes_> mirror effect
<vit> for example if I wrote: "even when half of the drive was empty it suggested nuking existing w10 install" then it clearly implies that I am trying to have both OS on the same drive and that I do not need to resize anything
<vit> and guess what? that's exactly what I wrote!
<diogenes_> then guess what, you can't read back
<diogenes_> as i said not to choose automatic partitioning
<diogenes_> i clearly said to choose manual
<Elw2> Catfight!
<vit> diogenes_: look mate, English is clearly not your first language. I suggest you cool it down and instead of hanging out on IRC wasting people's time invest into some language / reading skills
<vit> peace
<diogenes_> in such cases, italians always say: "pull out the bung so you won't blow up"
<diogenes_> good luck figuring out where the bung is in your case
<krytarik> Well, luckily they've already been crossposting to #ubuntu all the time too.
<Elw2> vit youre an arse for insulting ppl who try to help you and diogenes_ you are an idiot for not proper reading  what others write :D
<krytarik> Elw2: Can you please stop this too now?
<diogenes_> Elw2, and you are the man in the middle right? even below the idiot level?
<saucelayer> Hey, so I installed kubuntu-desktop on my Ubuntu machine and I was wondering if there was a way to stop it from bleeding over into another desktop
<saucelayer> For example, the KDE-style cursors would start to appear on Ubuntu-Unity
<Elw2> I guess they do that in kde/qt programs?
<saucelayer> Well, I'd thought the settings for each program would stay the same for the user but not the global settings
<saucelayer> Unity uses Compiz and KDE uses KWin, right?
<saucelayer> So the cursor shouldn't be overridden for example
<saucelayer> Unless the window manager isn't responsible for the cursor
<saucelayer> idk that much about the underworkings of that
<Elw2> Each program can use their own cursors.
<Elw2> So a kde program likely uses its kde cursors.
<saucelayer> Elw2: But it happens regardless of the program
<saucelayer> In Chromium for example, it will use the KDE cursor styles
<saucelayer> on Unity
<Elw2> I think chromium IS using QT.
<genii> gtk
<Elw2> Oh.. brainfart then.
<saucelayer> Okay, I just tried it out on firefox to test it  out and it used normal Unity cursors
<saucelayer> But Qt Creator and Chromium uses the KDE ones
<saucelayer> It's just moderately annoying >.<
<Elw2> Chromium is based on webkit
<saucelayer> Okay, I found a solution here, in case this chat is logged: https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1484147
<saucelayer> Is there anyway to have separate settings for this on two different desktops?
<saucelayer> Or must X Cursor be global?
<saucelayer> Also, if not, what would be the proper default
<Elw2> There are settings in booth kde/unity which say "force the other theme in the respective other graphik lib". Maybe playing around with that helps.
<saucelayer> Thanks, I'll try that out
<saucelayer> Thanks for all your help
<onlyabyte> What's the state of Kubuntu backports, is there 5.13?
<krytarik> onlyabyte: https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ubuntu/backports - for reference btw, and it would appear no.
<onlyabyte> Thx
<BaKKaR> helo everyone
<BaKKaR> Can someone help me with my Nvidia please, its is integrated Nvidia, it was working fine and then suddenly stopped after switching to Intel graphics. I have tried like 5 drivers 396 - 380 - 340 all the same. Models when doing (lsmod |grep nvidia) are loaded but still cannot open Nvidia settings and cannot do switch.
#kubuntu 2018-06-26
<Elw3> back when i last used it you needed to run nvidia-xconfig before it was usable.
<Elw3> I just had a sudden case of update-apt-xapi.
<BaKKaR> Elw3: i have ran the nvidia-xconfig but no joy still
<tdinsmoor> I really like Kubuntu. That's all.
<hateball> :)
<besthacker> hi
<besthacker> hi
<lordievader> Good morning
<mustafa_> good morning
<rwd__> hi
<rwd> I don't know how to play this software!
<tengo> Hi, I'm running kubuntu 18.04 as a VM hosted in VMware Workstation. I'm unable to copy/paste anything into or from the VM. I'm about to start a search for info online, but thought I'd ask if anyone in here has encountered this issue? I don't have this iss with any other Linux VM's I'm running. Open vm tools are installed (10.2.0.1608 (build-7253323))
<Algot> My reliable connection between Android and a Kubuntu laptop by way of KDEConnect has quit in the past few days. I've reinstalled the software on both devices with restarts. Neither one sees the other. Any thoughts?
<tengo> @Algot - are they on the same network?
<Algot> tengo: yes.
<tengo> @Algot: no FW rules in place that would stop communication?
<Algot> @tengo: Oh brother! What a dope. I just looked at the phone. WiFi was turned OFF. I don't remember doing that!
<tengo> @Algot : I done something similiar. I connected to my guest network and wondered why it stopped working :) I hope once you connect via wifi things work out.
<Algot> @tengo: Two (or more) minds always seem to work better than one. Thanks for being there.
<tengo> @Algot : you're welcome.
<Algot> @tengo: Yes. file transfers (photos), a daily task from phone to computer, are again working flawlessly. IRC is a great network!
<mparillo> tengo: Have you installed in your Kubuntu guest the VMWare tools? sudo apt update && sudo apt install open-vm-tools-desktop -y
<tengo> @mparillo - I installed using "sudo apt-get install open-vm-tools"
<tengo> @mparillo - I just tried "sudo apt update && sudo apt install open-vm-tools-desktop -y". This hasn't helped.
<tengo> @mparillo - I'll try using vmtools rather than open open vmtools. I kow its not the recommended option, but I need copy/paste to work for this vm to usable.
<mparillo> In my case, I also needed to re-boot my VM. And perhaps (though this might only be a Virtual Box thing), also in the VMWare UI enable shared clipboard.
<tengo> @mparillo - thanks for the info. I'll see how installing vmtools goes and the try that.  I don't see an option to enable shared clipboard. However, I would expect all my vms to have an issue if this wasn't enabled
<tengo> Hi,
<tengo> I'm running a Kubuntu 18.04 VM in VMware Work station. I'm unable to copy/paste anything to, or from, the VM. The VM has open VM tools installed. I have tried removing and re-installing open vm tools, but this hasn't helped. I run a few other Linux distro's and haven't encountered this issue.
<tengo> VMware workstation 14 Pro - 14.1.2 build-8497320.
<tengo> Open VM Tools 10.2.0.1608
<tengo> Hase come across this issue?
<tengo> Ignore above comments
<tengo> @mparillo - installing VMware's VMtools has resolved the problem for me. Thanks for your suggestions.
<mparillo> My pleasure.
<syd> Baloo crashes quite frequently on my laptop. If I disable Baloo, what gets effected? (i.e. will I be able to search for things in settings? Will it slow down running "find" from a terminal?)
#kubuntu 2018-06-27
<obert_> syd: you could use 'locate' via shell
<alterjsive> what is the best way to use adobe software on kubuntu these days? inside a VM? playonlinux?
<alterjsive> right now I need to edit a adobe illustrator file for example. I've tried Vectr and Krita. They didn't import the file well
<denza242> alterjsive: WINE probably
<alterjsive> denza242: playonlinux uses wine, do you know it? it's a library of working tweaked windows configurations
<denza242> yeah, I've used it
<lordievader> Good morning
<alterjsive> denza242: ok , thx I'll try it
<alterjsive> moning lordievader
<lordievader> Hey alterjsive how are you doing?
<alterjsive> lordievader: I'm good, good, you?
<lordievader> Doing good here 😁
<alterjsive> lordievader: hehe, I'm working on an insainly ambitious non-profit project
<lordievader> Good luck with that 😉
<alterjsive> lordievader: thx :)
<ktecho> Hey there. I just upgraded to today's kde packages in the ppa. I just can't upgrade "libkf5bookmarks5" because it will uninstall kde-baseapps-bin 4:16.04.3-0ubuntu1
<ktecho> Is that correct?
<lordievader> archeron, you around? ^
<underground19> hello? anyone about?
<diogenes_> !ask | underground19
<ubottu> underground19: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<lordievader> underground19: IRC is an indirect medium, please be patient.
<underground19> Fair enough! Sorry.  When I open a new window or resize a window, all background elements (ie everything apart from the window I've opened) begin to flicker to black. This clears when I super+tab to refresh the activity view, but it's not great and it spoils the kubuntu evangelism that I'm doing a lot of these days :) I'm running Kubuntu 18.04 using the nvidia-driver-390. I know I should probably just change my driver but I'm scared of restarting in
<underground19> case I have problems, and this only started happenign a few days ago, maybe after an apt upgrade. Anyone come across this?
<lordievader> Does kwin log errors to the journal?
<underground19> sorry lordievader, not sure where kwins logs are? I'm a recent debian immigrant.
<lordievader> Here, on Gentoo, kwin/kde logs go to the system journal. `sudo journalctl -f` Run that in a konsole and try to reproduce the issue.
<underground19> Thanks,  well there's certainly some stuff being printed in the journal when I open windows, but not seeing anything that strikes me as related to the flickering. Nothing printed when I resize a window, for example.
<lordievader> What is the output of `sudo lspci -k`?
<underground19> specific to graphics?
<underground19> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation GK107M [GeForce
<underground19> GT 650M Mac Edition] (rev a1) \ Subsystem: Apple Inc. GK107M [GeForce
<underground19> GT 650M Mac Edition] \ Kernel driver in use: nvidia \ Kernel modules:
<underground19> nvidiafb, nouveau, nvidia_drm, nvidia \
<lordievader> Could you use a pastebin service next time?
<lordievader> The `nouveau` driver is still loaded, did you forget to blacklist it?
<lordievader> Or the installer didn't do that ;)
<lordievader> `/etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf` (or something like that) should contain `blacklist nouveau`.
<Elw3> Hm kopete does not show a systray icon for me.
<Elw3> "QSystemTrayIcon::setVisible: No Icon set"
<Elw3> Anyone else?
<scorlupka> hey, everyone
<scorlupka> guys, do you know where I can find links to apps on my task panel?
<scorlupka> I need add some parameters but I don't know where it is
<diogenes_> scorlupka, what links?
<scorlupka> diogenes_: there are icons on the task panel, I've attached it
<scorlupka> for quick access
<scorlupka> when I click on it then it launches an app. I need to customize it (add scaling for chromium)
<scorlupka> but can't find it
<diogenes_> those are icons that u pin to panel from menu?
<scorlupka> correct
<scorlupka> for instance
<scorlupka> https://i.stack.imgur.com/mfjn2.jpg
<scorlupka> firefox on the screenshot
<diogenes_> scorlupka, /usr/share/applications
<scorlupka> diogenes_: yeah it fits for regular applications, but not for apps that were installed via snapd
<scorlupka> it looks like it uses something else
<diogenes_> scorlupka, there is an easy way to find it out, add the needed application icon to the desktop, change the name (myapp.desktop), customize it the way you want (don't forget to change the Name = ?? too) and copy it to /home/username/.local/share/applications
<diogenes_> and in the menu you gonna find out your new application icon with the settings you need
<scorlupka> diogenes_: sounds good, I will try. Thanks a lot!
<diogenes_> yw
<hingrida> hello
<diogenes_> hi
<hingrida> I just installed kubuntu and then ran Muon package manager
<hingrida> I installed 4.4 GB of software but it didn't install
<hingrida> it is in /var/cache
<hingrida> the packages
<hingrida> precisely /var/cache/apt/archives/
<hingrida> they are not installed.
<hingrida> I tried running apt-get install but it said there is a lock
<hingrida> how can I install all those downloaded packages?
<Mehlw> There is a package manager either still open or id crashed without you seeing it.
<Mehlw> Reboot removes the lock savely.
<hingrida> ok. And after reboot? How can I safely install those packages?
<hingrida> well, thanks then Mehlw, I'll reboot and take it from there, brb
<Mehlw> Just repeat installing them normaly.
<hingrida> I restarted and all of them are installed
<hingrida> Thanks again
#kubuntu 2018-06-28
<bluegrass900> Hi. I'm using Ubuntu MATE. In the top right corner at the left of my left-most icon on the panel I have a little green | just like that
<krytarik> (This is #kubuntu.)
<bluegrass900> just a line like that that is green that doesn't seem to be for anything.
<bluegrass900> It's there sometimes, not always.
<bluegrass900> Is this some kind of spyware?
<bluegrass900> Doesn't seem legitimate to me. All my other icons are white.
<bluegrass900> This vertical line is green.
<mparillo> I doubt it is spyware, but you can always back up your user data, and overwrite your install with Kubuntu. Nuke it from Orbit: It is the only way to be sure.
<mparillo> Then you restore your user data to a clean fresh Kubuntu install.
<SzykCech> Cze Kodziołki i (amig) Ofce!!!
<SzykCech> OMG!!! NTC!!!
<lordievader> Good morning
<hateball> I am going crazy, can't get Quassel to stop auto-joining some channels
<hateball> I part them, quit Quassel, but it still rejoins when I start Quassel again
<Unit193> Perhaps it has something set in the autojoin commands setting?
<lordievader> Or a list of channels that it should autojoin.
<hateball> lordievader: there is no such list in quassel, it tries to rejoin whatever you were connected to at shutdown
<hateball> Unit193: nope!
<hateball> And I dont wish to remove the channels fully, because that erases history, and I might want to rejoin at a later point
<Unit193> I'd check the config file "manually". >_>
<Unit193> However, it's been a long time since I've used quassel, and at the time was only playing with it in core mode.
<hateball> all its settings are in a sqlite db which makes it a pain
<hateball> Perhaps it is time for a goodbye
<hateball> yeah, not even if I gently disconnect freenode before killing quassel
 * hateball screams
<Unit193> Ah, so you're not using postgresql.  sqlitebrowser! ;)
<Unit193> I'll leave you in the more capable hands of lordievader.
<lordievader> Sqlite? I'm out 😝
<SLegron> hello!!
<SLegron> who are here?
<hateball> Hello SLegron, do you have a support question?
<SLegron> yeah,kubuntu am ubuntu?
<SLegron> and why you hate a ball?
<hateball> SLegron: Kubuntu is Ubuntu based, but uses KDE Plasma instead of GNOME
<SLegron> So,now i use kubuntu?Because installed KDE
<SLegron> or i don't understand
<hateball> SLegron: It's mostly about what is installed default. You can choose to use GNOME even after you install Kubuntu as well
<SLegron> just,my PC need new OS
<SLegron> linux was crash
<SLegron> Thank for help!
<SLegron> goodbye
<IrcsomeBot1> Juraj H was added by: Juraj H
<StucKman> I have Kubuntu latest with us intl dead keys configuration, but both firefox and thinderbird do not honor this
<StucKman> so instead of é, I get ´e
<StucKman> any ideas? looking for this on the web is incredibly difficult, I get link to the programs' shortcut lists
<StucKman> these are the only apps showing this behaviour
<genii> They are both GTK instead of Qt apps, likely some GTK setting instead of something within Kubuntu itself
<StucKman> hmmm
<StucKman> I have another machone, with Debian Sid and probably an older KDE, and I don't get this behaviour there...
<StucKman> lemme check versions
<StucKman> this is the versions matrix for kde stuff: http://pastebin.centos.org/878121/
<airking> So, weird issue
<airking> I have 3 monitors
<airking> One is DPI output from my gfx card to HDMI on the monitor, one is DVI -> DVI, the third is HDMI to DVI.  This works with no issues on windows
<airking> as soon as I boot linux, the HDMI -> DVI monitor doesn't work
<airking> I've tried other cables, and other ports
<airking> nothing works
<airking> the display menu knows the monitor is there and that it exists
<airking> and it worked when I first installed kubuntu
<airking> I just rebooted one day and it died
<spaced0ut2_> thats a bummer
<spaced0ut2_> i haven't had any issue with linux and multiple monitors
<spaced0ut2_> hear about it all the time though
<spaced0ut2_> can you drag a window over to that screen over top of the black?
<Elw3> airking i have the same hdmi>dvi and it died too.
<Elw3> And then started working again with no reason.
<RlndVt> I'm looking to set-up the meta key as alt+f1/to start the launcher, but I can't get it to work. I used to work before I used latte-dock but now after removing latte-dock it doesn't. Anyone have any tips/ideas?
<spirithawk> I have kubuntu 18.04 on a laptop how to I change workgroup name I couldn't see text on prompts on install person helping me was busy didn't get hostname or workgroup name set on install
<spirithawk> i know how to set hostname
<spirithawk> please help me i am a newbie to kubuntu
<RlndVt> There was a line in my kwinrc file for 'modifier only hotkeys'  which was set to do something for latte-dock, removed that and that should fix it...
<joeman1> .
<rbs> hey guys, first time on irc, whats up
<rschalch> does anyone know when plasma 5.13 will be available for 18.04? I'm not willing to install KDE Neon
<frank_> Hi
<frank_> I am relatively new in kubunto
<rschalch> hey frank
<frank_> can yu help me to install skype_?
<frank_> and I think Linux is great... just migrate from Winows 10 :)
<rschalch> just download the deb file from the official site and double click it ... easy as pie
<frank_> status: error cannot satisfy dependencies
<frank_> I got the above error
<rschalch> did you put your password?
<frank_> no password was required
<rschalch> linux ask permissions for installing new apps
<frank_> I just doble click on it and no password was required and then that error appear
<rschalch> you're using kubuntu 18.04?
<frank_> so... if I remove my admin password it will probably work?
<frank_> no.. I cannot leave the password blank
<rschalch> are you using kubuntu 18.04?
<frank_> 16.10
<rschalch> it would be better if you are using the latest version
<rschalch> any errors on sudo apt update?
<frank_> all right... Iĺl download it
<frank_> thank you
#kubuntu 2018-06-29
<mattfly> i Have KDE and mate, spyder IDE launches with a dark not eye killing theme under kde, but with dying white on mate envoriment
<mattfly> how can I use the dark theme on the mate envoriment too?
<zxq9> mattfly: Hrm. I don't know anything about spyder, but maybe you can set a theme within the IDE independent of the WM/DE's settings?
<mattfly> no every qt application has this problem there
<rschalch> Any news about when we will have plasma 5.13 on backports ppa?
<IrcsomeBot1> <DarinMiller> From what I understand,  5.13 was held up by new version of QT.  Once QT is  released, I suspect 5.13 and QT 5.11 will be released together.
<qwebirc8596> ?JOIN
<IrcsomeBot1> <ElFaker> (Photo, 1280x720) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/kqs8cUP4/file_8295.jpg
<IrcsomeBot1> <ElFaker> Any help?
<santiago_> ¡Hola chicos! Veréis, tengo un pequeño problema con VirtualBox. He realizado una actualización a través de la terminal de Kubuntu con "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade", y todo fue bien hasta que le llegó el turno de actualizarse a VirtualBox, ya que cuando intenta desinstalar la versión antigua llega un momento en que se queda congelado y ni tan siquiera te deja cancelar el proceso (lo único que te deja
<santiago_> hacer es cerrar la terminal, por lo que luego te toca a tí volverla a abrir de nuevo y desbloquear sudo). Identifiqué cuáles eran los paquetes de VirtualBox rotos mediante el comando "dpkg -l | grep virtualbox", los cuales son "virtualbox" y "virtualbox-dkms". He intentado solucionarlo usando el comando "sudo dpkg --configure -a" pero no hay manera (al intentar desinstalarlo llega el momento en que vuelve a quedarse
<santiago_> congelado). ¿Alguien me puede indicar cómo puedo desinstalar ésos dos paquetes que me dan el problema?
<hateball> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<hateball> !pt
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<hateball> I don't know which it is
<santiago_> Muchas gracias, ubottu, éso hare.
<ugur1981> Hi. I am using kubuntu 18.04 and I want to upgrade KDE plasma to 5.13 using backports.
<acheronuk> ugur1981: not available yet, as we are waiting for the new required Qt version in Ubuntu
<ugur1981> I have added kubuntu ppa and did an upgrade changing a lot of kde libs but after I restarted my pc still says QT is 5.9.5
<ugur1981> ok thanks
<acheronuk> if/when available, that fact will go in a news item on our website kubuntu.org
<michaelh> hi, kubuntu 18 is not detecting any other computers on the network ( 4 connected) 2 are windows & 2 are Kubuntu 18 with samba & shared folder .. but non of them are being detected.
<michaelh> any advaice on how to fix Kubuntu 18 network descovery ?
<GreyIsAPC> hi
<GreyIsAPC> m
<GreyIsAPC1> l;k
<GreyIsAPC> jkop
<GreyIsAPC1> kl;
<GreyIsAPC> lol
<GreyIsAPC> im on a phone
<GreyIsAPC1> [15:23] <GreyIsAPC> m
<GreyIsAPC1> [15:23] <GreyIsAPC1> l;k
<GreyIsAPC1> [15:23] <GreyIsAPC> jkop
<GreyIsAPC1> [15:23] <GreyIsAPC1> kl;
<GreyIsAPC1> [15:23] <GreyIsAPC> lol
<GreyIsAPC1> [15:24] <GreyIsAPC> im on a phone
<Unit193> GreyIsAPC1: Please no gibberish, this is the Kubuntu support channel.
<IrcsomeBot1> fmb was added by: fmb
<IrcsomeBot1> <fmb> hi
<IrcsomeBot1> <fmb> just started using kubuntu and I'm having some problems related to video, but couldnt find a solution online. thought maybe someone here could help me.
<IrcsomeBot1> <fmb> first thing is I'm getting an unusual degree of screen tearing, and second is that the icons on the desktop get their names obfuscated by a strange colored banner over them.
<IrcsomeBot1> <fmb> any ideas? I'm on a gigabyte motherboard (GA z97m-d3h) with GeForce 1030 GPU
<IrcsomeBot1> <fmb> thank you for any suggestions
<rschalch> drivers are updated?
#kubuntu 2018-06-30
<IrcsomeBot1> <fmb> Yes, they are
<IrcsomeBot1> <fmb> The problem happens both with the proprietary and the open source drivers
<anggitau2> hi
<user|60087> I can't update any application
<viewer|660> hello
<kt529> Hi everybody .... I upgrade from 17.10 64bit to 18.04 64bit on Thinkpad Yoga X1 and the battery life halved .... done a bit too much googling and I am more confused than before .... anyone who can help?
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<eeos> hi! I have upgraded from 17.10 64bit to 18.04 64bit LTS, and my battery life has halved
<eeos> I have done my fair amount of google research and I have not found any help
<eeos> anyone who can help?
<diogenes_> halved?
<eeos> diogenes_: yep!
<eeos> diogenes_: around that of course, is not s if I have measured at the second ....
<viewer|21085> hi guys
<numix77> Hello. I've just installed Kubuntu on an old Mac, replacing an install of Ubuntu 16.04 LTS, on which I had managed to replace the desktop with KDE. Because I was having difficulties getting software to appear in the Applications start-up, I decided to go for a fresh install of Kubuntu itself. All good so far, though I have a problem. I was running
<numix77> Scrivener for linux absolutely fine in both Ubuntu and Ubuntu/KDE (plasma), but now cannot get scrivener to run. I have downloaded packages etc. When I try to run it, the icon appears for a moment, then disappears. Any ideas? I appreciate this may not be the right place to ask this question (apologies) - please direct me to correct forum if so. Tha
<numix77> nks! Numix.
<alexandre9099> hi, i got kde neon (not really kubuntu, but AFAIK it is *similar* ;) ) and the hdmi sound is not working, i can't find the adapter on pavucontrol
<BluesKaj> alexandre9099, first, open system settings>multimedia>audio&video>device preference tab, then choose  your hdmi device from the list and click the  test button, then choose apply. Then check the audio hardware setup tab to see if your hdmi device is listed in the drop down
<alexandre9099> the hdmi devices are there, but greyed out
<alexandre9099> i can't select to test
<BluesKaj> is your soundcard an onboard or pci ?
<alexandre9099> awkward, if i select the stereo hdmi output on profile inside audio hardware configuration tab, the audio goes to the tv
<alexandre9099> i have no idea, it is a laptop, maybe onboard
<alexandre9099> (the things name are roughly translated, i have the system in portuguese)
<alexandre9099> but on pavucontrol i can't choose between each of the *devices*
<BluesKaj> ok, then it's onboard, which audio chip ? Run sudo lshw -C sound in the terminal and look for the "configuration" line. That shows the audio driver
<alexandre9099> snd_hda_intel latency=0
<alexandre9099> product is 7 series/C210 series chipset family high definition audio controller
<BluesKaj> ok run sudo modprobe snd-hda-intel , that should load the driver, then you will need to reboot ...there will be no output from the command if the driver loads properly
<BluesKaj> alexandre9099, also, you might need to check alsamixer to make sure the automute is disabled
<alexandre9099> auto mute is enabled, should i disable it?
<BluesKaj> yes
<BluesKaj> ok, so the hdmi is connected to the tv ?
<alexandre9099> for example in my laptop i got two "sound boards", in the laptop that i'm talking it only shows one with hdmi on it's profile (so on my laptop i can change the device and have some applications on laptop speakers and some on tv)
<alexandre9099> yes it is
<alexandre9099> not sure if related, i think i'm using nouveau on that laptop
<BluesKaj> hdmi has an audio return to the connected device (your laptop ).Is the tv sound coming through your laptop speakers?
<BluesKaj> you may need to change that on your tv audio settings if that's the case
<BluesKaj> it's known as "arc" in english
<alexandre9099> what you mean? if i change the profile (on the audio adapter) it goes to the tv (discovered that on the settings page you talked about), but i was looking for something similar to my laptop, with two adapters so i could split audio from one application to tv and others to laptop's speakers
<alexandre9099> let me take a screenshoot
<alexandre9099> my laptop has this https://i.imgur.com/ePu1xWo.png
<alexandre9099> the laptop i'm looking at has this : https://i.snag.gy/nGF2Tf.jpg
<BluesKaj> yes, you need to change the profile to the analog audio, hdmi carries the audio from your laptop to the tv in digital form. I think if you choose the analog your tv will still receive the digital and the analog will play back on the laptop as well
<alexandre9099> IIRC i had to choose HDMI digital to use on hdmi, then analog for the speakers
<alexandre9099> the computer i'm looking at does not allow me to do this: https://i.imgur.com/GhRSDt0.png (print from my laptop, i can choose, hdmi for kodi and speakers on firefox, for example)
<alexandre9099> (lets assume that my laptop is laptop B and the laptop i'm looking at is laptop A :D)
<alexandre9099> i'm doing a system upgrade on A, i haven't upgraded in a while
<BluesKaj> you don't have 2 soundboards, you 2 different forms od audio from the same source, let me be clear on that
<BluesKaj> od=of
<alexandre9099> on laptop B i got two multimedia devices if i do the "lshw -C sound" with different pci addresses :)
<alexandre9099> both from intel
<alexandre9099> "Wildcat Point-LP High Definition Audio Controller" and  "Broadwell-U Audio Controller"
<BluesKaj> suddenly now you0're talking about 2 laptops
<alexandre9099> XD i'm comparing my laptop (B) to the laptop i'm looking at (A), i am expecting B's behaviour on A ;) (not sure if possible)
<BluesKaj> well, what behaviour is that?
<alexandre9099> being able to select individually to which output i want a program to go https://i.imgur.com/GhRSDt0.png (this is on my laptop, B)
<BluesKaj> which program?
<alexandre9099> pavucontrol
<alexandre9099> here is the settings panel you talked earlier on laptop B https://i.imgur.com/yBNRPL4.png
<alexandre9099> it shows two boards
<alexandre9099> on laptop A https://i.snag.gy/BAglQK.jpg
<alexandre9099> (the same panel)
<BluesKaj> those are 2 outputs from the same source, not 2 boards, one output is analog the other is digital , the but the source is the same
<alexandre9099> on laptop B, inside audio hardware setup tab it shows me two sound cards (both with same name), on A it only shows one
<BluesKaj> it's ony one soundcard
<alexandre9099> (on B) with two separated pci addresses?
<alexandre9099> (A is still upgrading, oh, how i love SSDs :D)
<obert_> alexandre9099: you should try M.2 then
<alexandre9099> i mean, A has an HDD, slow AF, B has a SSD, super fast, and my desktop has M.2 NVME ssd, blazing fast XD
<obert_> oh
<BluesKaj> I use a desktop with MSI 370 pro board and a samsung evo ssd. The pc is connected to an audio receiver with all hdmi ins and outs for audio and video to my tv which i also use as a monitor , a basic HT setup actually
<BluesKaj> cpu is an i5 ..no fancy sound or gpu cards since the board's audio and video are good enough for my needs
<alexandre9099> *still upgrading* geez, this is going to take a long while, i remember that i had a similar problem on laptop B(no separated hdmi output), but i don't remember how i solved
<alexandre9099> hmm "update-initramfs: Generating /boot/initrd.img-4.4.0-119-generic" seems to be stuck, what can i do? can i ctrl-c apt upgrade?
<alexandre9099> anyone?
<alket> hi guys, I want to disable the built-in audio card, since it never really worked for me in last 4 years and kubuntu always hops back to it whenever a music stops or sometimes a windows changes https://imgur.com/a/GIBOdsF , please if you need more info, let me know, thanks in advance
<alexandre9099> .........
<alexandre9099> (ups, cat went on the keyboard XD)
<IrcsomeBot1> <DarinMiller> @alexandre9099, Still need assistance?
<alexandre9099> DarinMiller, it seems like the screen froze, i clicked the power button and it shutdown
<alexandre9099> but now i got like a blocky cursor :/
<alexandre9099> there is a cursor and a square arround it, like this https://i.imgur.com/KdoV4xU.png
<eeos> hi everybody, after upgrading from 17.10 to 18.04 (64bi) the battery of my Thinkoad Yoga X1 Carbon last around half of what it used to be
<eeos> I have done google research to no avail
<eeos> anyone who can help?
<rschalch> looks like plasma 5.13 is out
<anto79> ciao a tutti
<anto79> !list
<ubottu> anto79: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<anto79> sorry
<rschalch> my mistake, 5.12.6
<rschalch> :(
#kubuntu 2018-07-01
<IrcsomeBot1> <fmb> (Photo, 255x113) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/IT1TV8tX/file_8339.jpg
<IrcsomeBot1> <fmb> Hi. I sent a message earlier, but I think it got lost in the conversation. I'm using Kubuntu and loving it a lot, but I'm having some display problems. As asked, yes, my drivers are updated, but I'm getting a lot of screen tearing and from time to time the icons on my desktop become like the picture I'm sending you. Then if I reboot it goes back to normal and then, after some more time, these banners appear on the icons' names. It
<IrcsomeBot1> happens both with the open source and the proprietary drivers. My system is a i5, Gigabyte GA-Z97M-D3H motherboard and GeForce 1030 GPU.
<IrcsomeBot1> <fmb> Sorry, forgot to say it is Kubuntu 18.04
<IrcsomeBot1> <fmb> Thank you!
<IrcsomeBot1> <Faszinosium42> fmb  … I wish I could help you. Unfortunately, I'm not expert in Kubuntu. But maybe the information helps you, that the edges of the letters getting ''blue-red''-ish, like it's visible in your pic, when I try to move my desktop icons.
<threebar> hey guys
<threebar> what screen locker does kubuntu use in 18.04? i can't find the kscreenlocker package or anything
<pietro> salve
<IrcsomeBot1> <fmb> @Faszinosium42, Thanks you. Maybe that's a piece in the puzzle. Let's see what else I can find air it
<richy> .
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<netahsyd> I have a dell 7559 (dual graphics) and I installed proprietary drivers and bumblebee. I'm using my intel GPU currently and the screen has a low resolution
<netahsyd> Even in screen settings, the res is 960x540 but my laptop screen is 1080p
<netahsyd> The driver manager says its using nouveau display driver and I cannot change it to use the proprietary one
<netahsyd> If I select the proprietary, the driver manager refreshes and the nouveau one is still selected
<anqxyr> hmm, so in 14.04, I could explicitly configure individual locale settings
<anqxyr> e.g. have YYYY-mm-dd for file format, $ for currency, and , for decimal separator
<anqxyr> in 17.10, I can only select a country, and it will automatically change all the locale settings to match that country
<anqxyr> is there a way for me to change some specific part of the locale without changing everything?
<BluesKaj> netahsyd, check your bumblebee settings , but your nvidia gpu should use the recommended driver.Perhaps bumblebee which is buggy and old should be removed, but I'm only seculating.
<BluesKaj> speculating  rather
<netahsyd> even before I used bumblebee settings, I wasn't able to select the propritetary driver
<netahsyd> prime-select query shows intel. Does that mean I'm neither using nouveau or nvidia?
<BluesKaj> netahsyd, which driverf version is it?
<netahsyd> 396. I saw 390 had some issues
<netahsyd> regarding black screen on boot up
<BluesKaj> whichgpu?
<netahsyd> 960m
<netahsyd> And intel integrated graphics
<netahsyd> Using nvidia is second priority. Right now I would be happy even if I got integrated graphics working properly
<netahsyd> iGPU shows wrong resolution and even in displays the res is 960x540 but my laptop screen is 1080p
<heeusax> ^that's me. I've Reinstalled intel xorg driver
<heeusax> Rebooting
<BluesKaj> one solution I've seen is to blacklist the intel gpu and run the nvidia exclusively, but that uses up your battery more quckly
<heeusax> I would like that too but I barely get 2 hours on nvidia. I need a bit more juice for classes
<BluesKaj> right
<BluesKaj> heeusax, what's your resolution now?
<neatahsyd1> BluesKaj 960x540
<neatahsyd> Aargh. Keep disconnecting
<neatahsyd> BluesKaj or better shall I reinstall?
<moonseppel> Hi there. Anybody here who can help me with a sound device relate issue with kubuntu 18.04?
<BluesKaj> neatahsyd, assume you're running 18.04 Bionic?
<neatahsyd> Yeah
<BluesKaj> moonseppel, just ask your question
<BluesKaj> neatahsyd, have you updated and upgraded lately?
<neatahsyd> Yes. Fresh install, then did update
<neatahsyd> And upgrade
<moonseppel> Sure. I have VLC set up to run in background (init.d script). It basically works great, but only when I'm logged into KDE. When I start the script from the console (or while boot) or once I log out, the vlc playback stops. I just want to have it running.
<BluesKaj> neatahsyd, try your OS without bumblebee first
<moonseppel> I assume it's the sound devices being "switched off" or something, as they're not listed after logout (tried also-something -l), but I#m not sure. Playback of vlc is via alsa
<BluesKaj> moonseppel, logging out stops/suspends all running apps afaik
<BluesKaj> moonseppel, so no pulseaudio?
<moonseppel> The task is not owned by the KDE session, as its an init.d script. And starting it from consoel without KDE login also does not work
<moonseppel> pulseaudio is not used, but is installed. I just used an alsa device for vlc. You think with a pulseaudio device it should do better?
<BluesKaj> moonseppel, which kubuntu ?
<moonseppel> 18.04
<neatahsyd> BluesKaj I have purged bumblebee, but the resolution problem is still present. Also I can't choose the proprietary nvidia driver from driver settings
<BluesKaj> moonseppel,  pulse is merely a sound server that runs on top of alsa, if alsa shuts down then pulse has no signal
<BluesKaj> neatahsyd, what about your prime  settings?
<moonseppel> So I'd rather stick to alsa, because it already took me quite a while to find the right device and parameter for vlc ;)
<neatahsyd> I am using Intel
<neatahsyd> So that means the driver selection has not effect?
<neatahsyd> Since I'm using Intel
<BluesKaj> moonseppel, well, you can use vlc to choose any audio devices you want in audio device and tools>preferences>audio>output module and device
<moonseppel> Not really. I use a script to start, so no graphical UI, just console parameters and the docs on those are not good. But the device is corrct. I'm just now listening to the music from vlc, started via the script. But I just need to log out to make it stop
<moonseppel> And I just wanna get rid of that stopping, nothing more. All else is fine
<BluesKaj> sorry, dunno how to help you there, no experience with running vlc from the cli....to me it's unecessary
<BluesKaj> most users use the gui which is very configurable
<BluesKaj> neatahsyd, have you tried installing the nvidia 390 driver without bumblebee in the mix?
<moonseppel> Yes it is. Okay, thanks for trying nayway :)
<BluesKaj> moonseppel, if you want to run a media player from the gui, try mplayer ot mpv they're well suited for command strings etc
<moonseppel> do they support .m3u playlists?
<neatahsyd> So I'll run sudo apt purge nvidia*?
<neatahsyd> Then reboot and then reinstall?
<BluesKaj> neatahsyd,dunno if purging is necessary, but it probly won't hurt
<BluesKaj> neatahsyd, also check for dkms , altho it should be installed by default
<moonseppel> Okay, have to leave now. Thanks for your time, BluesKaj, I'll check those players out.
<neatahsyd> Odd. I cannot install nvidia-396 via apt
<neatahsyd> Even though it is recommended
<neatahsyd> I can only install 390
<neatahsyd> It says unable to locate package for 396
<BluesKaj> neatahsyd, it's still not available since it's kernel module isn't supported yet
<BluesKaj> I'm testing 18.10 Cosmic and the 396 isn't available either
<BluesKaj> neatahsyd, you could search launchpad staging or proposed ppas for the 396,. but from what I've read the success rate is quite low getting the driver to load
<neatahsyd> Reinstalled nvidia 390 without bumblebee
<neatahsyd> Sameer bad resolution even with Intel and nvidia prime modes
<neatahsyd> I'm tired and I'm just going to to reinstall at this point
<neatahsyd> *same
<BluesKaj> neatahsyd, well that's your call, but have you tried sudo apt install --reinstall xserver-xorg-video-nouveau
<neatahsyd> Still the problem remains :/
<BluesKaj> the resolution should be full 1080p with that driver, it's actually very good
<BluesKaj> neatahsyd, reboot if you ran the command
<neatahsyd> Yeah
 * BluesKaj shrugs
<neatahsyd> While reinstalling it keeps getting stuck in updates and other software screen
<neatahsyd> Finally
<neatahsyd> When installing nvidia drivers, should I use the driver menu or apt install?
<BluesKaj> neatahsyd, it makes no difference, they both use the same backend (dpkg)
<progart> hi
<diogenes_> hi
<progart> i am now here and want to know how i can join channels ? who can help me?
<diogenes_> hexchat?
<progart> no, i use quassel irc
<progart> aa, sorry, i find it :D
<parabola-user1> Hello everyone.
<TheLucidEagle> I was hoping that someone who is familiar with KDE might be able to help me
<TheLucidEagle> Is there any reason why icons would not show up in the applications menu, or dolphin?
<TheLucidEagle> I changed them over to a new icon theme and the icons do not show up in the applications menu, or dolphin anymore.
<oerheks> TheLucidEagle, blame the theme ?
<TheLucidEagle> That is something I haven't thought of. Let me try changing the theme and rebooting
<oerheks> a few .. https://www.ubuntupit.com/12-best-kde-plasma-themes-kde-desktop/
<dragonslayer> HI
<dragonslayer> i would like to know kubuntu minum specs for install
#kubuntu 2019-06-24
<delac> OerHeks I just prefer Synaptic. And this os has both unity and kde installed.
<valorie> delac: if you need to, because you love some gnome apps, go for it
<valorie> you mean unity and plasma/kwin, or ?
<delac> so you are saying there is no side effects?
<valorie> just a bunch of gtk libraries etc
<valorie> there may be side-effects
<delac> well, they area already installed
<valorie> depending on the system
<delac> it's ubuntu with unity and kde desktops
<valorie> it's been years since I used synaptic
<valorie> ever since muon got good, I used that
<valorie> now that Discover is good, I use that
<delac> I still find it the best
<valorie> or just apt
<valorie> it's all just tools
<valorie> use what you like
<delac> I will ;)
<valorie> delac: if you are still running unity, this must be an older system?
<delac> ubuntu 19.04
 * valorie is running 19.04, the current
<valorie> interesting, so unity is still working for ya?
<delac> unity is still installed default on ubuntu
<delac> sure, gnome is the default desktop
<valorie> not for a ~couple of years
<delac> but unity still hangs in there
<valorie> cool
<delac> but about the side-effects if I run unity-settings-daemon on kde... anyone know of any?
<valorie> I don't -- but the plasma devels work pretty hard to make everything work (especially settings and themes, etc.) while running everywhere
<delac> well, you still need to close any gtk3 apps if you want the theme to be applied
<delac> and for root programs even that wont help
<lucho> buenas noches alguien de bariloche?
<valorie> delac: lots of work behind the scenes on the gnome and kde side to make things work
<valorie> since people have favorite tools they want to work everywhere
<valorie> our devels go to their sprints sometimes and vice-versa
<delac> I did find xsettings-kde daemon on github, but there hasn't been any real development on it since 2016
<valorie> yeah, not much point working on X exclusively any more
<valorie> it's all wayland, and if it works on xwayland, great
<wujie> 大家好阿
<mparillo> !cn
<ubottu> 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<lordievader> Good morning
<TomyWork> can i somehow tell kubuntu 18.04 not to have both LAN and WLAN connected at the same time?
<TomyWork> i feel like that should be the default anyway, but it keeps happening
<lordievader> That is typically a bios setting.
<TomyWork> that statement makes no sense
<lordievader> Have you checked your bios? There is typically a setting that turns the wifi off when an ethernet cable is connected.
<TomyWork> that sounds like a workaround
<TomyWork> iff it exists
<TomyWork> and it would bar me from using things like wifi direct without first booting into the bios
<TomyWork> (while an ethernet cable is connected, anyway)
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<IrcsomeBot> <bauchhaus> I've got a dual boot computer with a destroyed windows partition, which I want to reinstall without destroying the linux. How do I need to proceed? (I already did a full backup)
<BluesKaj> !dual boot
<ubottu> Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<BluesKaj> bauchhaus ^
<Thr0r> Hi! I have Kubuntu 19,04 with Plasma 5.16.1 and 4 Virtual desktops. Works fine. But I cannot edit the name of the desktops - they are just named "New Desktop" all, not able to edit that. Is it supposed to be like that now? On the older version I can edit it..
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> They are editable. Just hover and click the rename button
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> (Photo, 592x514) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/qIwfGxu5/file_16123.jpg
<Thr0r> Hah! wow  - I found the hidden rename button now yes - thanks, Maybe it's my theme/color that hides it - I will check that. Thanks
<q8D> I am having issues with managing my monitors and the way the window manager forces a default size for discord. If I fullscreen it on my 2nd monitor that I have rotated, discord will either have overhang onto my 2nd monitor or it will stretch beyond my monitor on the other side. I've tried
<q8D> windows actions but that doesnt fix the problem
<valorie> q8D: there are kwin rules "per application" -- don't know much about discord, and it's not KDE software
<valorie> but those special rules might still help
<q8D> valorie: thanks, I will check it out :D
<sloshy> on kde 5.12 theres a problem with blurry text on the icon labels on the desktop folder view
<sloshy> http://i.imgur.com/85CTFFY.png
<sloshy> is there a workaround for this
<sloshy> its weird that kubuntu lts happens to use the buggiest version of kde
<sloshy> might as well just install neon
<OerHeks> seems like you selected that folder in your live session, other 2 are more clear
<sloshy> it only affects icons that are in certain positions on the desktop
<sloshy> if it was selected then it would have a blue rectangle around it
#kubuntu 2019-06-25
<sloshy> they fixed the bug in later versions of kde, as well as the blurry fonts on the system settings
<sloshy> but unfortunately i cant run any interim ubuntu release at the moment because they all have a serious with amdgpu
<sloshy> because interim ubuntu releases are always garbage
<OerHeks> i am not sure a bare metal install would fix such video issues, EDID info and such
<sloshy> ah fuck it ill just use neon
<OerHeks> but rant away, you are on ignore by me
<eduardo> I love this distro =))))
 * qbsd would love it more if he could upgrade to 19.04 and not watch the machine not boot to a black screen of nothing
 * eduardo loves it all the same
<qbsd> gotta *love* Clonezille
<qbsd> I always Clonezilla backup images before I change anything so I can at least roll back to known good
<aiykr> Hello all,
<aiykr> the topic is kubuntu support right
<tomreyn> aiykr: /topic seems to state so.
<aiykr> k i have a little issue, just added the kde plasama desktop view to my ubuntu 18.04
<aiykr> and would need help in deleting a bug fatted theme  i installed on my kde
<valorie> bug fatted theme?
<valorie> also, adding plasma to regular ubuntu is not the same as kubuntu in many, many ways
<aiykr> i used the themes setting on kde
<lordievader> Good morning
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<BluesKaj> Guest29330, https://freenode.net/kb/answer/sendpass. the command in freenode server is: /msg NickServ SENDPASS youraccountnamehere
<Guest29330>  /msg NickServ SENDPASS
<BluesKaj> Guest29330, run that in the freenode server tab
<brian__> hey
<LearnAllTheTime> Anyone know what .bashrc Alt+f2 uses?
<LearnAllTheTime> Meaning where does it get its PATH and other env variables from
<BluesKaj> LearnAllTheTime , it's found in dolphin>view>hidden files or /home/username/.bashrc, if that's what you're asking
<LearnAllTheTime> BluesKaj: I was trying to figure out how to add aliases to KRunner, I don't think it's possible atm
<BluesKaj> LearnAllTheTime, why not just use a ~/ .bash_aliases text file ?
<BluesKaj> run the alias from the konsole
<LearnAllTheTime> Because then the program will be attached to the console
<LearnAllTheTime> i.e `killall plasmashell && plasmashell`
<BluesKaj> LearnAllTheTime, well, i see you got your answer from the knowledgeable guys at #kde :-0
<IrcsomeBot> speedyjp2gmd was added by: speedyjp2gmd
#kubuntu 2019-06-26
<lordievader> Good morning
<IrcsomeBot> <JJ_4884> Hello. Just curious if the bugfixes address Bluetooth issues
<IrcsomeBot> <JJ_4884> I know Bluetooth works in Ubuntu Budgie, but not sure why Kubuntu refuses to allow for my Wireless earbuds
<MrSassyPants> Latest kernel/general update seemingly removed the ability to access my samsung phone's files, any info on this?
<valorie> @JJ_4884 please file a bug about this issue -- I've not heard of it before
<valorie> the easy way is in the commandline: ubuntu-bug bluetooth
<valorie> or so
<valorie> whatever the bluetooth packagename is
<valorie> MrSassyPants: in kde-connect, or what?
<MrSassyPants> valorie, in the dolphin, idk what subsystems that uses precisely
<valorie> last I checked, I could easily read/transfer files both ways using kde-connect
<valorie> ah, mtp always fails for me for years
<valorie> I have a samsung phone too
<MrSassyPants> it was working fine for me until today
<valorie> !info kdeconnect
<ubottu> kdeconnect (source: kdeconnect): connect smartphones to your KDE Plasma Workspace. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3.3-0ubuntu0.18.04.1 (bionic), package size 564 kB, installed size 3178 kB
<valorie> if you don't have kdeconnect, check it out
<MrSassyPants> I think I played around with kdeconnect years ago
<MrSassyPants> no use for me
<valorie> the only time I ever have an issue is if the phone version and laptop version get out of sync
<valorie> years ago it could do much less
<MrSassyPants> if I can use it as a glorified memory stick I'm fine
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<Alabalistic> HI
<tombusby> hi all, when I log in, I see this: https://imgur.com/a/lnPwKr4
<tombusby> I have to select it each time. I'm not sure what software is causing this, but it'd be nice to set it and it remmber the choice
<tombusby> if anyone can point me in the right direction, that'd be really appreciated
<tombusby> nevermind someone in #kde helped me identify it as KScreen
<BluesKaj> yeah, I saw that :-)
<Scottbert> Has anyone gotten samba sharing working? I can access windows shares just fine, but I need to share folders from my linux machine.
<Scottbert> And as far as I can tell Kubuntu is unable to do this out of the box.
<Scottbert> Whenever I try to set a folder shared in dolphin it just throws out whatever settings I give it,.
<BluesKaj> Scottbert, try using Dolphin>Network>add folder to create a share link to the MS pc dir you want
<Scottbert> BluesKaj: Accessing samba shares on other computers works fine, I want to share folders FROM this computer
<Scottbert> And I can't believe this isn't basic out of the box ubuntu functionality
<Scottbert> I know linuxes used to be able to do this 6 years ago no problem
<BluesKaj> that share link should give 2 way access between your linux pc and the windows pc folders
<BluesKaj> youshould be able to copy a fplder from linux to Windows as well
<BluesKaj> 'scuse my spelling
<Scottbert> That's for adding a remote windows folder, I want to share a folder from the linux computer
<Scottbert> How is kubuntu completely unable to do this
<FelixErnst-M> Scottbert: I know that Nate Graham has been working on making this work by default. I don't know if he fully completed that task yet but maybe he has and it just isn't in Kubuntu yet.
<FelixErnst-M> see here: https://phabricator.kde.org/T8663
<FelixErnst-M> also here: https://phabricator.kde.org/T6831
<Scottbert> oh if ONLY it were as simple as installing the samba-common package
<Scottbert> I like how he says "Samba usability is critical for professional and enterprise usage." and then Ubuntu just releases with it broken anyway
<Scottbert> I wonder what the Ubuntu release process is that a build without this working gets okayed for release... although more immediately important to ME is getting it working. I managed to get a horrible kludge working with that gtk-samba config tool
<Scottbert> And yet there's NO help on the internet for this... Has noone needed to share a folder FROM a linux computer in the past 8 years?
<FelixErnst-M> well at least you see that people are working on it :P
<FelixErnst-M> but ye it really should be working out of the box no question
<FelixErnst-M> I have personally never used it so I can't help you there
<Scottbert> NM, the kludge APPEARS to work when I browse to localhost but I can't actually browse folders from other computers
<Scottbert> So there are just no instructions? No ubuntu user anywhere needs to share files?
<Neeknaim> Hello
<Neeknaim> How stable is kubuntu 18.04 with backports PPA?
<Neeknaim> Can this be a stable workstation for a simple user? or are there occasional crashes and/or bugs to solve?
<valorie> Neeknaim: I've never had a crash
<valorie> that said, I only run an LTS for 6 months then upgrade
<valorie> now running 19.04
<valorie> and I always run backports
<valorie> never once had a problem with backports
<Neeknaim> you run the LTS for 6 months with backports PPA enabled?
<Neeknaim> oh
<Neeknaim> I see. cool
<valorie> plus you can always do ppa-purge if you *do* have a problem
<valorie> yes
<valorie> !ppa-purge
<ubottu> To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<Neeknaim> How many plasma updates did you have during the 6 months period of 18.04?
<valorie> huh
<valorie> I would have to go back to KDE.org announcements and see how many there were
<valorie> https://kde.org/announcements/
<Neeknaim> an approximation would be enough. Was it around 2-3 or more like 10?
<Neeknaim> you upgraded from 18.04 to 18.04 or straight to 19.04?
<Neeknaim> sorry
<Neeknaim> you upgraded from 18.04 to 18.10 or straight to 19.04?
<Neeknaim> hmmm I guess the 6 months would hint that it was 18.10
<valorie> yes, in fact I usually upgrade to the beta
<valorie> but I'm part of the team and am one of the testers
<valorie> for the average user I see the value of LTS
<valorie> I like having fresh applications though
<Neeknaim> Yeah. I want to recommend kubuntu to a friend that uses xubuntu (which was very stable). But on the one hand, I want him to experience stability and no annoyances, and on the other, I like all the fresh stuff that plasma is showing :S
<Neeknaim> one more question, is there a way to stop the automatic background updates in kubuntu? and only do them when I choose to?
<IrcsomeBot> <zparihar> @mia, I believe "sudo apt install ubuntu-desktop"
#kubuntu 2019-06-27
<jaafar> Hello friends
<jaafar> I remember there being some kind of mixer that normally appeared when you accessed the volume controls but that doesn't seem to be a thing anymore
<jaafar> I've just got some kind of simplified thing that allows me to select "profiles"
<jaafar> Is there a mixer anymore or is that not a thing
<valorie> jaafar: there used to be mixx
<valorie> !info mixx
<ubottu> Package mixx does not exist in bionic
<valorie> hmm
<valorie> so I can still run amarok and it sort of has a mixer, but unless you have an older version of kubuntu you can't get it except by building from git
<jaafar> Every now and again I have some sort of weird sound problem, like during a conference call, and I'm like "where did that mixer go so I can diagnose this?"
<valorie> jaafar: maybe you're just looking for the pulseaudio widget?
<valorie> can't recall what it's called
<valorie> or heck, alsamixer, which works in your commandline
<Unit193> TUIs are awesome.
<Unit193> Not sure what the KDE one is, but pavucontrol is one such pulse controller.
<pragomer> how to install nextcloud snap in kubuntu 18.04? under ubuntu 18.04 I could just simply
<pragomer> sudo snap install nextcloud-client
<pragomer> in kubuntu theres not such package
<valorie> pavucontrol, right
<valorie> what?
<valorie> snaps are for everyone
<valorie> they aren't "in" kubuntu
<valorie> you can install via discover or using snap
<valorie> you do have to have the basic snap stuff installed
<pragomer> snap search for "nextcloud" does not show the package "nextcloud-client"
<valorie> hmmm, wonder what's happened to it?
<valorie> searching in discover I see lots of nextcloud apps, but not -client
<pragomer> its fresh install of kubuntu 18.04.2
<pragomer> yes, correct. not client
<valorie> discover searches ALL packages
<valorie> not just "kubuntu" packages which are a tiny part of the archive
<valorie> things we package anyone can use
<valorie> just as we can use anything that others package
<pragomer> thats all I got: http://i.imgur.com/3Ta9eSt.png
<valorie> same stuff I see in discover, yes
<valorie> perhaps it was withdrawn for some reason
<valorie> searching the snap store it isn't there either
<valorie> https://snapcraft.io/search?q=nextcloud
<valorie> aha, now you get server and cloud together
<valorie> https://snapcraft.io/nextcloud
<valorie> software moves on....
<Guest_91> Hi I need some help.I flipped my screen 180 degrees and it turned black,all I can is the cursor
<pragomer> valorie: thanks. I did snap install nextcloud, but got no desktop starter for the client :-(
<valorie> pragomer: that sucks
<pragomer> it does ;-)
<Guest_91> Can someone please help
<lordievader> Good morning
<lordievader> Guest_91: Go to a tty and use `xrandr` to turn the screen back?
<Guest_91> lordievader: I tried xrandr -o normal but it can't display
<lordievader> Yes, you need to export the display variable, like `export DISPLAY=:0`.
<Guest_91> Can u give the full command
<lordievader> That is the full command, afterwards you run `xrandr --output <output name> --rotation normal`.
<Guest_91> How to get output name?
<lordievader> `xrandr` without any options lists them.
<Guest_91> Still getting can't open display
<wujie> 大家好阿
<lordievader> Hrmm, another way you could try is moving the kscreen config and restarting sddm.
<wujie> 大家好
<wujie> 有人么
<lordievader> !cn | wujie
<ubottu> wujie: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<wujie> 大家好
<wujie> 有人么
<Guest_91> lordievader:can you give me the command for that too
<Guest_91> Sorry for being a noob
<lordievader> Err, not really. The config file is somewhere in `~/.local/share` I believe. Hunt it out, rename it with `mv`.
<pragomer> question about dolphin: when I click "hide" to devices on the left side in dolphin, the devices re-appear after I open dolphin again. is this a bug?
<IrcsomeBot> reedhhw was added by: reedhhw
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> Hey guys! I am trying out KMail for the first time.
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> How can I in KMail have my answer above the answered mail text?
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> in a reply to an eMail.
<deoryus> hello?
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> Fwd from acheronuk: Does moving the %CURSOR line in standard reply template work?
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> (Photo, 953x662) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/k98pOkpP/file_16199.jpg
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> Linuxophil ^^
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> @BluesKaj, Hi BluesKaj!
<BluesKaj> hi Linuxophil
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> @BluesKaj, Exploring the PIM suite in Kubuntu 18.04 and love it so far!
<IrcsomeBot> jrsantana was added by: jrsantana
<Thr0r> Hi! I have dualboot Win7/Kubuntu laptop with partitions /dev/sda1 – 5 + an unallocated/unknown partition. /dev/sda4 it the extended partition that holds /dev/sda5 and /dev/sda6 + the unallocated one.  (/dev/sda1-3 are windows 7). Now I need to delete the /dev/sda5 (old ubuntu studio install) and use the space from it + the unallocated one in /dev/sda6, the active Kubunu. It’s not possible for med to delete /dev/sda5. Can someone
<Thr0r> help me with that? ..Grub must also be cleaned up..
<lordievader> What do you mean with 'it is not possible to delete sda5'?
<Thr0r> I get the msg: «There is a partition with higher logical number still mounted»   - The Kubuntu insall placed it self on 6
<Thr0r> I cannot unmount 6 since that is where I'm running Kubuntu from..
<lordievader> You want to do these types of operations from a live-cd/usb.
<Thr0r> ok?
<lordievader> Additionally, you want to make a backup before you start messing with your partition table, unless you know what you are doing.
<Thr0r> Maybe I should ask in #ubuntu...?
<lordievader> Why?
<Thr0r> Well - if youo know what your doing I'm fine wit you helping me - but I do not have full control over this and especially not the Grub thing...
<Thr0r> I have Kubuntu 19,04 boot USB
<lordievader> That will work fine. Boot that up and start the partition tool.
<lordievader> Make the changes you need to.
<lordievader> Then you want to update the grub config by chroot-ing into your install and performing an `update-grub`.
<Thr0r> Ok - I'm new to linux so I don't even know what "chroot-ing into your install and performing an `update-grub`." means..
<Thr0r> But anyways - thanks for trying - I''ll try later or someting
<IrcsomeBot> <serenase> Is there anyway automate updates in Discover?
<BluesKaj> serenase, there's default setting in dkpg that updates/upgrades your security .packages in the background, aka unattended upgrades, but it's best to monitor your updates/upgrades weekly or so to make sure your packages are current
<BluesKaj> afaik there's no autoupgrade setting in discover
<mparillo> Thanks BluesKaj. I find that hidden background update to be still running while the discover notifier pops up and tells me to upgrade. If I am too fast, discover cannot grab the lock.
<BluesKaj> mparillo, I've got the unattended upgrades removed so i haven't seen that
<alelephant> I have a problem with booting. I always get only black screen and mouse pointer on startup, easily fixable by doing a recovery boot and using the "clean" option. After that, the PC boots without problems. Weird thing is my HD is not at all full. Does anyone know how can I fix that? I'm on Kubuntu 19.04.
<uncletodd> how do i upgrade kubuntu to a new version
<IrcsomeBot> <serenase> I use backport so it´s kind of annoying four-five to day.
<valorie> uncletodd: do you mean new release?
<valorie> or just regular upgrade
<IrcsomeBot> <serenase> New release
<valorie> I use discover about half the time, and the apt in the commandline the other half
<valorie> what versions do you have, uncletodd?
<valorie> and are you using LTS?
<valorie> if LTS, the last new one was a bit over a year ago, and the next one about one year from now
<valorie> otherwise, 19.04 is the latest release and what I'm running
<uncletodd> im running 17.04 and want to move to 19.04. i know how to boot to iso image but thought there must be a way to run like upgrade
<uncletodd> update
<uncletodd> well is kubuntu 19.04 running smoothly?
<valorie> oops, I left too soon
<valorie> but warm clothes out of the dryer .... they won
#kubuntu 2019-06-28
<IrcsomeBot> ziguardian was added by: ziguardian
<IrcsomeBot> <fairhb> Anyone familiar with DKMS, ALSA driver for "HDA Intel"?
<IrcsomeBot> <ziguardian> Ask: Can I upgrade Kubuntu 19.04 to 19.10 or 20.04 LTS if release?
<valorie> @ziguardian if you have 19.04 you'll be able to upgrade to 19.10 when it comes out, and then to the LTS when it is released
<valorie> if you like to run LTS only, you can switch that at that time
<IrcsomeBot> <ziguardian> @valorie, thanks. I have 19.04 installed on my laptop
<valorie> me too
<valorie> :-)
<valorie> I've always had excellent luck with upgrades
<IrcsomeBot> <ziguardian> (Photo, 1151x508) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/ima7cPps/file_16213.jpg Help: how to fix this? … Install app from terminal
<Alabalistic> Hi
<Alabalistic> it is a easy fix
<Alabalistic> go to your software sources and choose a new servers
<Alabalistic> what is your Desktop Envi
<IrcsomeBot> <ziguardian> KDE
<Alabalistic> I'm on xfce now and cant follow along
<Alabalistic> but normaly there is some broken link or lost server
<valorie> Alabalistic is right -- there is either something wrong with your connection -- which since you are in irc/telegram, probably not so
<valorie> or one of your archive URLs is dead for the moment
<valorie> @ziguardian
<IrcsomeBot> <ziguardian> @valorie, there is no problem with the internet
<Alabalistic> IrcsomeBot: where on the gloub are you?
<IrcsomeBot> <ziguardian> Indonesia
<Alabalistic> did you find the solution
<Alabalistic> or still searching
<IrcsomeBot> <ziguardian> I solved them by select the "deb" files and install them one by one
<Alabalistic> great
<IrcsomeBot> <ziguardian> Is it ok ?
<valorie> of course it's ok
<valorie> eventually the link between you and the archive will heal
<IrcsomeBot> <ziguardian> Yes. Thanks for the help and information.
<lordievader> Good morning
<Alabalistic> morgen
<IrcsomeBot> <JJ_4884> @valorie, What site is the big report site? What is the preferred site for KDE Wayland feedback?
<valorie> do you mean bugs.kde.org?
<valorie> or perhaps something like the Kwin devel list
<valorie> depends
<valorie> @JJ_4884
<valorie> I mean all the plasma devels want feedback
<valorie> so perhaps just the plasma devel list
<IrcsomeBot> <JJ_4884> @valorie, How much is Plasma working to get Wayland to work? Is it distro dependent too?
<valorie> all new commits they make must work in wayland
<valorie> if they work in x, fine
<valorie> but wayland is the standard
<valorie> thus all new development is about wayland
<valorie> as for distros -- yes, some of the wiring we (kubuntu) don't entirely control
<valorie> probably the same in most other distros unless they are KDE only
<valorie> like neon -- which to some extent is also dependent on ubuntu
<IrcsomeBot> <JJ_4884> So, if I have bugs in Kubuntu, and if the bugs are KDE dependent, not just Kubuntu, would those bugs be forwarded or would that be on my end?
<valorie> best to always report a bug to kubuntu
<valorie> easy way to do that is in the commandline `ubuntu-bug packagename`
<valorie> and often good to also report to KDE -- and link your lp:bug#
<valorie> in general we can only fix stuff that we (kubuntu) caused with a packaging error
<valorie> but no problem also reporting KDE bugs on LP
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<lolcat-007> it is possible to pass mp3 file to an iphone with amarok or rhymbox
<lolcat-007> ???
<BluesKaj> lolcat-007, whynot just use kdeconnect from the source folder
<lolcat-007> BluesKaj: but kdeconnect doesnt work with ios
<lolcat-007> i belive
<BluesKaj> oh right, what about bluetooth?
<genii> Probably the simplest way is just a small webserver page on the computer with whatever files in there you want to transfer, running only on an internal IP. Then connect iPhone to the network and point the web browser at that internal IP
<lolcat-007> genii: what will it be
<lolcat-007> the webserver page
<lolcat-007> ??
<genii> No actual page. Just a folder you drop whatever files in that you want to transfer. Then you point Safari to that folder. It will just see a list of files there. Which you can click on to play or download.
<lolcat-007> that doesnt seem the easier way
<genii> Another tactic would be to find a CIFS/SMB client app for iPhone, then share a folder on the computer to it. But webserver method is better, don't need to install or configure anything new on the phone, and works with any platform that can use a web browser.
<BluesKaj> genii, that webserver method is a great idea, never thought of that
<BluesKaj> first crash on 19.10,  looks like init went down...guess a reboot is in order
<BluesKaj> brb
<IrcsomeBot> Hans-Jürgen was added by: Hans-Jürgen
<user|19760> hello, as blocking the installation of programs
<user|19760> hola, como puedo bloquear la instalación de programas
<user|19760> I have an administrator account and another user account.
<user|19760> I need the user to only read files and not install programs
<diogenes_> user|19760, https://askubuntu.com/questions/317738/can-i-prevent-restrict-standard-users-from-installing-uninstalling-software
<OerHeks> user without root acces, cannot install programms.
<OerHeks> done
<user|19760> and how to prevent it from entering the terminal?
<diogenes_> user|19760, https://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/restrict-linux-users-to-their-home-directories-only/
<user|19760> I need the user to have access to only some applications
<diogenes_> user|19760, then setup a different DE for the user and mark your apps as ShowOnlyIn=xfce < for instance.
<Neeknaim> Hello
<Neeknaim> I installed kubuntu and updated it. It seems that muon can't find simple packages (krita, gimp) that discover does find. What's the problem?
<valorie> Neeknaim: hmmm
<valorie> haven't used muon in awhile
<valorie> for now I would file a bug
<valorie> easiest way is in the commandline: ubuntu-bug muon
<valorie> I will say that afaik nobody is working on muon and all the work is on discover
<IrcsomeBot> <zparihar> LOL, i'm looking forward to Kubuntu 20.04
<IrcsomeBot> <zparihar> I wonder what the Plasma LTS would be? 5.18 perhaps?
<valorie> @zparihar the plasma team is discussing
<valorie> and some of our devels are also plasma devels
<Thr0r> Where can one place what you wish Next Plasma could do? I wish that it could display all my workspaces/Virtual desktops in one view - with live updating. I know all windows can be displayed by moving mouse to upper left corner but that is all started windows. I want it to display workspaces - with live updates of the Active windows pr. workspace..
<Thr0r> ...I have a very big monitor and I have the room for it - 58"
<valorie> Thr0r: there is #plasma and and a devel list
<valorie> https://mail.kde.org/mailman/listinfo/plasma-devel
<valorie> it sounds a bit like tiling -- and there is a kwin tiling script
<Thr0r> valorie: Ok -Thanks - I will look into that.. Don't know what Kwin is but if the feature could be in plasma in the future that would kind of make Kubuntu Perfect for me. So far it has "fixed"/delivered SO many things I lack in other distros that I am very happy now..
<valorie> kwin is the windowing
<valorie> one can actually use plasma with another windowing application
<valorie> and use kwin with another DE
<valorie> but they are developed together
<valorie> glad to hear you like it!
<valorie> hunt around for that kwin tiling script
<valorie> I think it's on the kde store (free of course)
<Thr0r> valorie: Ok - but that's a kind of tweak or what? I would like it into Plasma - standard and supported...
<valorie> ah, quick google presents many to choose from
<Thr0r> The functionality - I mean
<valorie> kwin tiling script
<valorie> and errr, DDG not google
<valorie> :-)
<IrcsomeBot> <ziguardian> Help: vlc media player cannot be opened
#kubuntu 2019-06-29
<IrcsomeBot> <NewUser3671152667> Ecist any solution to the NVidia driver on clean kubuntu instalation????
<IrcsomeBot> <NewUser3671152667> Exist any solution to the NVidia driver problem on clean kubuntu instalation????
<OerHeks> sudo ubuntu-drivers list - or go wild with auto install vga/wireless/bt drivers:  sudo ubuntu-drivers autoinstall
<OerHeks> lspci -nnk | grep -i vga -A3 | grep 'in use'
<IrcsomeBot> <NewUser3671152667> All this give me a black screen when I reboot
<IrcsomeBot> <NewUser3671152667> Is a problem of all ubuntu distributions
<IrcsomeBot> <NewUser3671152667> I reported this kind of NVidia driver issue here one mount ago, someone of your team give as solution a driver downgrade
<IrcsomeBot> <NewUser3671152667> Now the problem os bigger
<OerHeks> hmm, there are boot options in case of nvidia blackuouts and such
<OerHeks> ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<OerHeks> if this does not work, blacklist nouveau
<OerHeks> * before installing nvidia
<OerHeks> https://linuxconfig.org/how-to-disable-nouveau-nvidia-driver-on-ubuntu-18-04-bionic-beaver-linux
<terrible> hello it is possible to rename one folder with all the files inside that folder with the mv command???
<Eric_Adams> terrible: Yes. The mv command will rename the folder and leave the contents as-is.
<terrible> Eric_Adams: but how can i rename all the file inside that folder
<terrible> ??
<Eric_Adams> terrible: So you want to rename the folder and the files or just the folder?
<terrible> Eric_Adams: i want to remane the folder and all the files inside
<Eric_Adams> I would suggest using something like rename for multiple files - https://linuxhandbook.com/rename-multiple-files/
<Eric_Adams> There may be a way to do both at the same time but I don't know myself.
<terrible> Eric_Adams: ok thank you
<terrible> rename command is the solution
<IrcsomeBot> <NewUser3671152667> You send me a solution of ubuntu 10.10, 3 mounths ago, this problem no exist with ubuntu 18.04. I had set nomodeset, but late a lots change black to normal screen. Kubuntu say that is a friendly computing,this is not.  Pride for own right work is important, the rest is to be a mediocre. oftware … for so much stupidity I better install gentoo or slackware, there is not so much circus as in its friendly computing the only
<IrcsomeBot> thing that attracts from ubuntu is its easy access to a lot of software
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> @NewUser3671152667, I might be able to assist with the driver issue.  By chance do you have a laptop with both NVidia and Intel graphics?
<IrcsomeBot> <NewUser3671152667> No, only NVidia graphics, first time that happen that with the same computer. I have never had this problem with the same equipment before. in fact install kubuntu on the same computer 3 months ago, also installing the nvidia driver. The only problem was that when opening some applications, kwin broke but rebooted. I reported it here and gave me the bug and great idea of ​​making a driver downgrade. I read that this solu
<IrcsomeBot> was his main answer to solutions here. Only downgrades. They want to go to 00.01 version of ubuntu and all software with downgrades as solution
<IrcsomeBot> <NewUser3671152667> came the update of the kernel 18.0.24 and everything was worse Until now install kubuntu of new and research and read the serious problems of ubuntu with the nvidia drivers
<IrcsomeBot> <NewUser3671152667> @OerHeks> ubottu, carry out the recommendation offered by configuring the file, etc/default/grub and change de Libe ￼ … ￼ ￼ ￼ … ￼ … How to set NOMODESET and other kernel boot options in grub2 … Thread: How to set NOMODESET and other kernel boot options in grub2 … Tags: boot options, grub2, napic, nolapic,nomodeset … 1234567891011 … FirstLast … ￼ … P4man said:November 4th, 2010 … How to
<IrcsomeBot> options in grub2 … On some hardware configurations, you need to set some kernel parameters for ubuntu to boot or work properly. A common one is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot in to a black screen or corrupted splash, acpi_osi= to fix lcd backlight and other problems, and noapic and nolapic to work around various ACPI BIOS issues. In this how to I will explain briefly what this is and how to do it. … Th
<IrcsomeBot> how to applies to ubuntu 10.04 and 10.10. It may not apply to wubi, I dont know how to do it in wubi. … (update, see post #8 for the differences with wubi) … What are these options? … nomodeset … The newest kernels have moved the video mode setting into the kernel. So all the programming of the hardware specific clock rates and registers on the video card happen in the kernel rather than in the X driver when the X server starts.. This m
<IrcsomeBot> possible to have high resolution nice looking splash (boot) screens and flicker free transitions from boot splash to login screen. Unfortunately, on some cards this doesnt work properly and you end up with a black screen. Adding the nomodeset parameter instructs the kernel to not load video drivers and use BIOS modes instead until X is loaded.  … Note that this option is sometimes needed for nVidia cards when using the default "nouveau"
<IrcsomeBot> drivers. Installing proprietary nvidia drivers usually makes this option no longer necessary, so it may not be needed to make this option permanent, just for one boot until you installed the nvidia drivers. … acpi_osi= … This option frequently solves problems with LCD backlight, fan control problems and misreporting of thermal events. What I understand it does (but corrections are welcome), is prevent the kernel from reporting to the bios 
<IrcsomeBot> its any windows version the bios asks for. By default, the kernel pretends to be all windows versions, that way we are certain the bios executes all the code needed to initialize the hardware. Unfortunately, some bioses contain fixes to fix problems with specific windows versions (notably vista) that arent needed or dont work for other OS's. Setting … Code: [View] … acpi_osi= … (nothing behind the = sign) as boot option makes the kernel n
<IrcsomeBot> <NewUser3671152667> Carry out the recommendation given here, but that was made in 2011 in ubuntuforum (I only saw gksudo and I knew it was old and very probably would not work). I set the file etc/default/grub in the line GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash nomodeset acpi_osi=\"Linux\"". The black screen continue, graphic options up after 10 minutes with the letters that can not be configured with the nvidia panel, the fan rotates and the
<IrcsomeBot> time, the screen freezes frequently in the most basic tasks. Using noveau is the only patetic option. The bad work led to the decline of Rome, I ll try another distro, it is important to feel comfortable and not annoying constantly with a software. Poor novices promise something easy and soon understand nothing and return to windows...
<valorie> good grief
<valorie> if you are going to do a huge paste, at least put it in a pastebin
<valorie> !pastebin @NewUser3671152667
<valorie> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<valorie> @NewUser3671152667
<valorie> ^^^
<IrcsomeBot> <NewUser3671152667> Yeah good grief as if I developed a crap distro
<IrcsomeBot> <NewUser3671152667> if you are going to do a free distro, at least DO IT RIGHT
<IrcsomeBot> <bauchhaus> @NewUser3671152667, You should direct your anger towards NVIDIA. No point in ranting here.
<IrcsomeBot> <NewUser3671152667> Your great mind thinks that failures are unique and are not shared and from different sources. Right?. Indeed Nvidia is a piece of shit optimized ecclusively for another piece of shit called Windows. The fact that something is wrong only justifies a mediocre person to be wrong too. Only ubuntu distros with KDE plasma desktop have this problem with nvidia cards. The composer of kde has problems to be synchronized with the
<IrcsomeBot> refresher rates that the Nvidia controller handles, causing loss of performance, cutting of icons, tearing, glitches and more. WHY ubuntu distros with KDE has never corrected this ???... Not correcting the above in months or years is crap. The argument of the expert is only downgrades. The Lords from Downgrades. F**** Great... Follow the same path and you will triunph...
<RikMills> !language
<ubottu> Please avoid any language that may be considered offensive, including acronyms and obfuscation of such - also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines || The main channels are English only, for other languages, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<IrcsomeBot> <NewUser3671152667> Many people are scandalized with the form and not with the scope. They give more importance to bad words than to bad reality or bad software. The simulation for presenting itself as correct...
<RikMills> @NewUser3671152667 there is no excuse for that sort of language on our channels. please refrain
<IrcsomeBot> <bauchhaus> Hey @NewUser3671152667 are you aware of the somewhoat weird versioning of NVIDIA drivers? which version yiu need to install depends on the card you are using. A higher version number might be for a newer card and a lower number can be actually the newer driver.
<IrcsomeBot> <NewUser3671152667> Excuses ???, I did not say excuses, I said reasons. When do you want to correct the language of others but do not know the meaning of your own words lol
<RikMills> There is no good reason either.
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<viewer|10> hi
<viewer|10> can someone help how to mount iphone to kubunutu
<BluesKaj> !kdesudo
<ubottu> In KDE use « kdesudo <program> »  to run graphical applications with root privileges when you have to. Never just use "sudo"! | See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to find out why.
<BluesKaj> !kdesu
<BluesKaj> !info kdesu
<ubottu> Package kdesu does not exist in bionic
<OerHeks> BluesKaj, how does one filter those <IrcsomeBot> guests?
<BluesKaj> OerHeks, ignore I guess
<BluesKaj> they're using telegram
<OerHeks> i have not read one sensible support issue from those .. oh oke
<ca_cabotage> how do i use the live cd to get into system repair options?
<IrcsomeBot> <bauchhaus> i have the emergency mode issue, can someone asist me?
<ca_cabotage> i'm on kubuntu 19.04, and booting into the live CD, I can only install or try it out - if i try it out it just goes into a desktop. if i go with install i see no options to repair - only install
<IrcsomeBot> <bauchhaus> ca_cabotage: what part do you need to repair?
<ca_cabotage> grub
<IrcsomeBot> <bauchhaus> you could install boot repair in the live desktop and run it from there
<IrcsomeBot> <bauchhaus> `sudo add-apt-repository ppa:yannubuntu/boot-repair`
<IrcsomeBot> <bauchhaus> `sudo apt-get install boot-repair`
<IrcsomeBot> <bauchhaus> then run boot-repair from the menu
<IrcsomeBot> <bauchhaus> the installation of boot-repair will not be persistant, next time you boot into the desktop from the usb it will be gon
<ca_cabotage> thank you
<IrcsomeBot> <bauchhaus> I've had mixed results with boot-repair, but it should handle a grub reinstall reasonably well
<IrcsomeBot> dereksmiley was added by: dereksmiley
<IrcsomeBot> <dereksmiley> Heyo, quick question... I thought I stumbled on an official wiki/doc that shows the diff between normal vs minimal installation. Anyone have it offhand, can't seem to find the link.
<Thr0r> Hi! I have Kubuntu 19,04 and Plasma 5,16,2. Good. But I have added the "simple calulator" Widget to my Panel and that is working fine - it's just that I cannot read the results of the calculations because the text is dark grey and the background of the display is dark grey.. Who would create a calculator like that? Is there a fix for this?
<Thr0r> Kcalc works fine but...
<valorie> Thr0r: I just use krunner
<valorie> alt+space and type
<valorie> Thr0r: I'm not familiar with this calculator -- did you get it from the kde store, or what?
<valorie> even if you are going to get rid of it, might be good to file a bug report/give some feedback
<valorie> depending on where and how you installed it
<Thr0r> valorie: OK - I will. I just clicked "Add widget" on the panel and dragged it to my panel...
<valorie> yeah
<valorie> not exactly sure where those come from
<valorie> probably you can find it here
<valorie> https://store.kde.org/
<valorie> but people can upload their own stuff there
<valorie> and as long as it's malware free, it's there...
<valorie> I'm not seeing "simple calculator" though
<Thr0r> ok - I will just stick to the standards - And I presume the widgets offered are cleared
<valorie> of course
<Thr0r> It's just called "Calculator" "calculate simple sums"
<Thr0r> northwood: I see you connect and disconnect all the time - what is it that you are trying to do?  If you are wondering if this works it does :-)
<valorie> people have trouble with their connections sometimes
<valorie> if it annoys you, you can turn off "show joins and parts" in most clients
<Thr0r> Ok - no it's fine.. It's just if someone had problems - we could help maybe. I remember when I tried Konversation the first time.. After using Pidgin before..
<valorie> mostly it happens when they are away from their computers
<Thr0r> ok. I saw there is a #kde-plasmamobile channel - not very active.. But does that mean I can run Kubuntu/Plasma on my mobile phone?
<valorie> well, some phones
<valorie> however, it's not gone far enough to be a good alternative yet
<valorie> they do welcome testers though!
<Thr0r> Iphone5?
<valorie> no
<valorie> apple makes that basically impossible
<Thr0r> ok - Android only I suppose..
#kubuntu 2019-06-30
<Thr0r> I was thinking of bying one of these compact models from sony ericsson - small phones. I will check with #kde-plasmamobile  if they are compatible with Kubuntu.
<pragomer> hi. on every fresh install of kubuntu 18.04.2 baloo file indexer crashes after boot and file search in dolphin does not work at all. is this a known bug??
<IrcsomeBot> Haressh Solanki was added by: Haressh Solanki
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<BootScout> hello
#kubuntu 2020-06-22
<lino> s
<rtn0> hi all
<rtn0> how can i rename more than one file, via some sort of regex?
<rtn0> for example, if i have "file 1.txt" and "file 2.txt", both in the same dir, but i want to rename them by replacing the spaces in the filenames with underscores _, then how would I most efficiently go about it?
<rtn0> (so they would now be file_1.txt and file_2.txt. this is what i am trying to do.)
<rtn0> is there a command line command for that?
<rtn0> thx in advance.
<krytarik> rtn0: https://manpages.debian.org/buster/rename/rename.1.en.html
<rtn0> krytarik: kay thx.
<krytarik> Yeah, I've just noticed you also posted it in #lubuntu, and got the same pointer there..
<rtn0> SOLVED.
<rtn0> guiverc's advice worked.
<IrcsomeBot> <lpranam> Hello again, i switched back to kubuntu 19.10 and after i did built my project and tried to reboot i got xsession warning unable to write to /tmp
<IrcsomeBot> <lpranam> Clicking on okay does not do anything
<IrcsomeBot> <lpranam> And also can not boot into recovery mode
<TheMetamorphosis> Hello, I'm looking for a software to merge PDF files.
<lordievader> TheMetamorphosis: you are looking for pdftk https://www.pdflabs.com/tools/pdftk-the-pdf-toolkit/
<me_> Morning all, can anyone explain why I get these errors on Kubuntu 20.04(5 or 6 every couple of minutes) CTRL-EVENT-SIGNAL-CHANGE above=1 signal=-68 noise=9999 txrate=104000.  I don't get these errors on Kubuntu 18.04 using the exact same harware.
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
<IrcsomeBot> <Arthur 張> My machine get Internet access via cat 5 router and a real ip from my ISP. … This router also provides wifi services distrubutes private ip to devices like cell phones. … I have tried connect to my machine via kde-connect but failed. After searching the web somebody says kde-connect works via a bluetooth. … I have installed a bluetooth and the kde bluetooth manager recognises my phone. However, I can send and receive files on
<IrcsomeBot> donno how to link my phone to kubuntu via kde-connect. … How to solve this problem?
<IrcsomeBot> <Arthur å¼µ> P.S I am using kubuntu 20.04
<BluesKaj> @Arthur å¼µ think kdeconnect uses wifi on linux
<IrcsomeBot> <Arthur å¼µ> That means it cannot link machines connected with cat 5?
<BluesKaj> no, my phone links with my ethernet connected pc thru the router using kdeconnect
<BluesKaj> wifi conects the phone to the router then to the pc from there, whether it's wifi or ethernet shouldn't matter
<BluesKaj> as long as you aren't connected to a vpn on either device
<IrcsomeBot> <Arthur 張> ic. I think I have put my machine outside the wifi router network to get a real ip. … I will try connect them to the same network and work it out again. … Besides, could a bluetooth be configured to behave like a wifi adaptor? If yes, how? I failed to find any tutorial like that but some people on the ask ubuntu websites says that it is possible.
<BluesKaj> yes, I've tried to use blurtooth a few times, but wasn't successful. Guess i should have done more research on that, but kdeconnect works so i didn't bother
<acer> what is the best forum for Kubuntu
<acer> I want to start helping out.
<acer> I have been using Kubuntu since 10.04.  I am an active contributor on AskUbuntu
<acer> But am not sure how to contribute to Kubuntu my favorite
<IrcsomeBot> <Arthur å¼µ> Thanks all. I liked kubuntu very much especially the newest addition. It seems running faster and more smooth than the previous versions.
<IrcsomeBot> <Arthur å¼µ> Newest edition
<BluesKaj> acer, that depends how you want to contribute, but #kubuntu-devel chat is a good place to start.
<acer> OK  I will try.  I am not a developer but have been using Kubuntu for 10 years.
<krt805> Does anyone knows if KDE 5.19 will be available on Kubuntu point release ? Asking because 5.19 seems much more polished than 5.18.4
<RikMills> krt805: 20.04 has 5.18.5 not 5.18.4. It will not get 5.19 as only bugfix updates are allowed in the archive
<RikMills> plus 5.19 needs a newer Qt version that is in 20.04, but that is not why it can't happen
<krt805> it's not LTS right ?
<krt805> I mean 5.19
<RikMills> krt805: 5.19 is a new feature release, not a bugfix one. LTS or not doesn't come into it for that
<BluesKaj> krt805, https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ubuntu/backports
<RikMills> BluesKaj: that will not get 5.19 either, due to Qt
<BluesKaj> RikMills, ok, my apologies
<RikMills> what is permitted as updates in the archive is described here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates
<krt805> @RikMills, Thanks.
<RikMills> krt805: we might do some test builds in another PPA with newer Qt somewhere at some point, but it is a VERY low priority and would not be supported even in the limited fashion our backports PPA is
<RikMills> at the moment I am trying hard to get 5.19 into 20.10!
<RikMills> which is a pain as requires new stuff from KDE to be reviewed by archive admins, which is a slow job
<BluesKaj> RikMills, let me know when you're successful, on 20.10 here too
<RikMills> BluesKaj: I have it in a ppa for 20.10. just waiting for the 2 new sources to be reviewed by the powers that be before I can upload to the main archive
<BluesKaj> the backports ppa ?
<BluesKaj> RikMills,^
<RikMills> BluesKaj: staging-plasma. backports can't exist for the dev release!
<RikMills> 5.19.2 will also land in there tomorrow
<BluesKaj> ok, staging it is, I'll add it  but comment it for now
<RikMills> it seems to work ok here in a VM, but yes, caution required
<krt805> <RikMills> Can't remember if I asked, but is there chance for Kubuntu, KDE framework to use snaps for desktop components ?
<BluesKaj> done
<RikMills> krt805: all things are possible, but in the reasonably short term, not much chance at all
<krt805> <RikMills> I'm asking because of transactional updates\rollbacks snaps provide by design. It would be good to be able to update QT and Plasma, and roll them back without breaking a system
<RikMills> closest was an experimental plasma snap done a while back. it was not much useable
<RikMills> https://community.kde.org/Plasma/Snap
<krt805> RikMills It's 3 years old, which means that snaps may be not good enough for this purpose
<krt805> or were at that point
<RikMills> I don't really do much with snaps, but I have not seen much to suggest that has changed
<BluesKaj> RikMills, I took a chance on the staging ppa and fully upgraded to 5.19 even with some held back packages , All seems well so far, but reinserted the comment on the the ppa just in case other stuff breaks the system.
<UltimatePowerNoo> Hello, could I get some help with my flickering screen? There is some flickering on the login screen, after I login. I've tried to disable compisitor, and with compositor on, I've tried three different renderers: OpenGL 2 and 3, and Xrender
<UltimatePowerNoo> System: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/H3K4YSVgBj/
<UltimatePowerNoo> Logs: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/kXwG5JgPGx/
<UltimatePowerNoo> Nevermind, gotta go, I'll post on the forum
<krt805> RikMills, Is there any chance to see EFI setup support in Ubiquity installer any time soon ?
<GSMarquis77> Durang@235
<GSMarquis77> Has anyone seen him?
<GSMarquis77> Please excuse me I am in the wrong channel for him.
<brijesh> hello
<IrcsomeBot> mythio was added by: mythio
<IrcsomeBot> <mythio> Has anyone 5.19 on kubuntu?
<IrcsomeBot> <mythio> I have backports still it doesn't show
<mparillo> There are a couple  of new components that need to be added to the repos, and then it should be available for you to test http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/413/builds/215311/testcases
<amir__> hey
<IrcsomeBot> petersaints was added by: petersaints
<IrcsomeBot> <petersaints> @mythio, 5.19 needs a new Qt version than the one available on Ubuntu 20.04 so it's not as easy as usual to launch the new Plasma Desktop version in the Backports PPA. If I had to guess, I'd say that 5.19 will probably not be available for 20.04 and Ubuntu 20.10 will directly ship with Plasma 5.19. I just hope that it will be easier to Backport 5.20 since it will be released around the same time as Ubuntu 20.10.
<ceibal> hola
<ceibal__> como estais
#kubuntu 2020-06-23
<Erico> Hello comunity. I would like to ask your recommendations for the best way to migrate from Disco Dingo to Focal Fossa. I have migrated to Linux (enjoying by the way) recently
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<Tatty> Hello everyone. Am I right in thinking I need to upgrade to plasma 5.19 in order to adjust mouse wheel scroll speed?
<Tatty> I'm currently on 5.18.5
<mrobot> #ubuntu-it
<BluesKaj> Tatty, not in my experience
<BluesKaj> Tatty, I have 5.19 installed from the staging ppa, but haven't noticed any scrolling speed differences
<BluesKaj> 5.19 is supposed to be ion the backports soon tho.
<IrcsomeBot> <wang michael> did you save the file?
<Tatty> Thanks for answers. I'm specifically talking about the advanced options to adjust scroll speed that are in the manual but not available in settings. According to my reading I need to wait for PPA availability for 5.19.
<BluesKaj> Tatty, https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ubuntu/staging-plasma
<Tatty> Thnaks BluesKaj, looks good but I worry about breaking something else. It's not a major issue now as I've resolved the scroll wheel speed in Firefox which is the app I use most. I'll wait for production release of PPA. Thanks though.
<BluesKaj> Tatty,well, that's your call...caution with new software is a wise choice,
<Tatty> I edited about:config mousewheel.min_line_scroll_amount in Firefox
<BluesKaj> ahh
<Tatty> Another question. Is there any way to make highlighted text blink?
<BluesKaj> my reasons for installing 5.19 is for testing on 20.10
<Tatty> Ah, you have 20.10 installed?
<BluesKaj> no idea about text blink, but perhaps others might know
<Tatty> OK. Thanks
<Tatty> My issue is when I do a 'find in page' in Firefox I'm missing some of the finds even when I Ctrl+G to them.
<BluesKaj> yes testing the 20.10 Groovy Gorilla installation :-)
<Tatty> Must be a lot broken in there right now. Thank you for your service. :)
<BluesKaj> Tatty, just tested FF 'find in page' and it seems to work, but I don't use it much
<BluesKaj> Tatty, np
<Tatty> BluesKaj, yes, most of the time I have no issue it's just my eyesight I guess
 * BluesKaj looks for his glasses
<Tatty> I usually find mine on top of my head, eventually.
<BluesKaj> hehe
<BluesKaj> 20.10 is quite stable so far so there hasn't been much to report
<Tatty> I may check it out in a VM at some point.
<IrcsomeBot> <designbybeck> @BlueKaj is 20.10 going to have a UbuntuStudio custom Theme?
<IrcsomeBot> <designbybeck> on KDE
<BluesKaj> @designbybeck, dunno haven't seen much about it since the anouncement of the transition to kde/plasma in the 20.10 release
<IrcsomeBot> <designbybeck> But doesn't the Ubuntu Studio Team get to make the decision?
<BluesKaj> @designbybeck Quote: " the pre-installed applications, Studio will be better optimized along with KDE applications, interfaces, and themes. However, it will not include everything that Kubuntu has. The focus will only be limited to creative packages useful to Studio users".
<IrcsomeBot> <designbybeck> ah
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> @designbybeck, They have their own theming, yes
<BluesKaj> https://fossbytes.com/ubuntu-studio-with-kde-plasma-ditch-xfce/
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> They are using: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/materia-kde
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> plus a layout that looks as close to the xfce one they had, to make migration easier
<IrcsomeBot> <designbybeck> gotcha @RikMills I'm just revisiting Kubuntu again after a few years on Ubuntu. So I'm getting use to KDE again
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> if you have plenty of bandwidth, you can download their daily live iso image to take a look
<IrcsomeBot> <designbybeck> do you just normally run it in a virtual machine?
<IrcsomeBot> <wilsonritt> y
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> In most cases
<Antoine-> Hello, I have set up my samba share with Dolphin. When I click on a video, VLC starts, I got prompted for my password but I can't read the video
<Antoine-> It says VLC can't open smb://.....
<Antoine-> What can I do about it?
#kubuntu 2020-06-24
<IrcsomeBot> virendrarana was added by: virendrarana
<IrcsomeBot> <virendrarana> @RikMills, Which distro gives more battery life in laptop?
<IrcsomeBot> No One was added by: No One
<IrcsomeBot> <nash_g5> @virendrarana, I believe QT based systems are less resource intensive. GTK based system tend to be more resource heavy due to use of Javascript. Correct me anyone if I am wrong
<Unit193> GNOME uses Javascript, Xfce is a GTK desktop that's written in C.
<IrcsomeBot> <nash_g5> @Unit193, Thanks
<IrcsomeBot> <virendrarana> @nash_g5, Thnx sir, but I'm little noob … I just need a good distro names for my laptop
<IrcsomeBot> <nash_g5> Try Kubuntu 20.04. Works perfectly on my laptop.
<IrcsomeBot> <nash_g5> Lightweight
<IrcsomeBot> <nash_g5> Good battery performance
<IrcsomeBot> <virendrarana> @nash_g5, Tried , 1.5hr back-up only
<IrcsomeBot> <virendrarana> @nash_g5, Windows 10 gives 4hrs easily
<IrcsomeBot> <virendrarana> Too much difference...
<oerheks> TLP can do some good for laptops battery life
<IrcsomeBot> <nash_g5> Yep. Tlp did wonders for me on my laptop.
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
<IrcsomeBot> <nash_g5> @BluesKaj, Morning
<BluesKaj> @nash_g5, 'Morning
<Guest89348> beastiality
<sergun> hello there, would kubuntu 20.04 be fine with 1gb of ram? i'll be using it only for krita and some pdf viewing
<IrcsomeBot> <nash_g5> @sergun, Best would be to test it via live usb
<ceibal> hola
<ceibal> yyy
<paolo_> hello
<paolo_> I know my kubuntu 18 has python 2.7 already installed , but I need to upgrade at least to 3.6 how can I fix?
<IrcsomeBot> <Will Chen> do what
<Antoine-> Hello, can I use the fingerprint reader of my laptop with kubuntu 20.04 out of the box or do I need to install something?
<vbgunz_> hello, anyone here got steamvr working as good on kubuntu as it is on Windows? out of the box on Windows it's superior and playable. out of the box on Kubuntu it's terrible. anyone have a tip on getting steamvr to perform at least playable? This experience is with a Valve Index.
<vbgunz_> steamvr is just very laggy on a brand new installation of Kubuntu 20.04 whereas on the same computer dual booting into windows 10, it's great
<vbgunz_> the gpu is an AMD 590
<august> HOWDY!!
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> hi
<user|94796> D:
<user|96871> Yesterday, I decided to use rufus to create a bootable USB drive with kubuntu on it, to try it out. When I ran it for the first time, it worked fine, and I hadn't chosen to install Kubuntu on my laptop, and only ran it from the flashdrive. However, when I turned my laptop on today, with the flash drive taken out, my dell laptop said 'no bootable de
<user|96871> vices found'. I didn't think I had even touched the default Windows OS, so I have no idea why. When I put the flash drive back in, kubuntu was the only option available. How can I fix this?
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> boot to bios and select your windows boot device.
<user|96871> when i reached the bios screen, there was no windows option anywhere
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> ???
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Can you see your hard drives listed in your BIOS? Or, if you select the boot options upon boot, is your windows drive listed?
<user|96871> No, only kubuntu options are shown
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> If you ran live boot without  installing, then nothing should have changed....
<tomreyn> maybe you changed the default boot device order in the bios?
<user|96871> that's what I thought too, and I'm not sure what's going on
<user|96871> How can I change it back?
<tomreyn> undo the change you made ;)
<tomreyn> bioses are vendor specific, it's hard to tell.
<user|96871> I didn't think I had made a change...
<tomreyn> i'm with darin there, though, unless you made a change, there should have been no change.
<user|96871> I agree with you
<user|96871> So what's happening is that when i first turn the laptop on, it takes me to a screen that says "GNU GRUB" at the top, but only stays there for a few seconds
<tomreyn> does gnu grub only show when you have the usb sorage connected or either way?
<user|96871> only when I have the usb connected
<tomreyn> so it's likely the gnu grub bootloader that's on the usb storage that gets loaded there
<tomreyn> and this one wont know about your windows installation
<user|96871> that's specific to kubuntu right
<user|96871> does that mean that windows has somehow completely been wiped from my device?
<tomreyn> no. this doesn't tell us anything about what happened to windows
<user|96871> do you know how to get from the grub screen to somewhere that shows all of the OSes on the laptop?
<tomreyn> here's another two theories: you enabled or disabled "secure boot", or switched from uefi to legacy bios / CSM boot mode.
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Boot again to your usb and use partition manager to inspect your partitions.  Look for any NTFS partition....
<user|96871> I'm pretty sure mine is on enabled for secure boot
<user|96871> i'm honestly not sure what that does though - what should it be on?
<tomreyn> the only thing that matter is whether you changed these settings
<tomreyn> if you say you didn't touch the bios, then that's irrelevant for now.
<user|96871> i'm pretty sure i didn't
<user|96871> okay at the screen i'm looking at, there are 5 options - 1) start kubuntu, 2) start kubuntu (safe graphics), 3) OEM install (for manufacturers), 4) boot from next volume, and 5) UEFI firmware settings
<user|96871> at the bottom it says you can press e to edit the commands before booting or c for a command line
<user|96871> if anyone could help me i would greatly appreciate it - i'm in the middle of an online class, and this is the only laptop i have readily available to me
<tomreyn> 4 would try booting into windows, but this may or may not work
<tomreyn> other than that, 1 would enable you to do what darin suggested
<user|96871> what does "next volume" mean?
<tomreyn> generally this #kubuntu is not the best place to fix windows bppt problems
<tomreyn> *boot
<user|96871> it just shows the dell screen, saying no bootable devices found
<tomreyn> (there's ##windows though)
<user|96871> okay thank you I'll try that
<tomreyn> next volume points to the next storage found on the computer
<tomreyn> so probably the fixed disk
<user|96871> how do i go to #windows ?
<user|96871> nevermind found it
<user|96871> I have another question - since it seems that my copy of windows has been somehow messed up, i'll probably have to uninstall windows. I need to back up my files, though, so can i go ahead and run kubuntu, install it, and then will i be able to back up my files from there?
<tomreyn> <user|96871> i was able to get back to windows by messing around
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> messing around with  the BIOS boot?
<tomreyn> i assume they were. no details were provided in ##windows either.
#kubuntu 2020-06-25
<IrcsomeBot> <kachin aungmya> Ah, didnt intend to
<IrcsomeBot> <nash_g5> Morning.
<IrcsomeBot> <nash_g5> I don't know how many encounters this crash issue - everytime I install or update a flatpak app, I get a discover crash notification. Even though the app does get installed/updated.
<IrcsomeBot> AlexGTTN was added by: AlexGTTN
<lordievader> Good morning
<johngavr> hello
<johngavr> Anyone knows if exists a widget which have keyboard layouts only?
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
<reddevil> hi
<Guest89959> kek
<IrcsomeBot> <Will Chen> what if a legit one joins?
<ceibal> hola
<serj> welkommen
<SnowCrash> hello!
<serj> I installed kubuntu 20-04 and where can I find the hub IRC?
<serj> i from Russia
<nescius> hi, pulseaudio is always choosing hdmi output where monitor does not have repro (changing order of the displays by physically switching the cable results in same) how to stop this?
<IrcsomeBot> mythio was added by: mythio
<IrcsomeBot> <mythio> Any guide on how to install and configure compton compositor on kubuntu???
<user|59931> I seem to be missing a native spell check on my Kubuntu 20 installation, I see red marks for a spelling error but no suggestions
<derek-shnosh> Heyo, I joined my Kubuntu 20.04 desktop to my local Active Directory domain, working great for my SMB and even managing my sudo access via AD. However, whenever I reboot, I have to click "Other" on the login screen and manually type in my AD username then password. Is there a way to get the login screen (SDDM?) to cache or otherwise show the domain
<derek-shnosh> login that was last used?
#kubuntu 2020-06-26
<th4ntis> So, does anyone know a reason/fix to this: I have my laptop lid closed as when im home, its hooked to a USB-C hub that is hooked into Mouse, Keyboard, Monitor, etc. When I shutdown/reboot it doesn't actually do any of that, until I open the laptop lid.
<IrcsomeBot> emig6278 was added by: emig6278
<Metamorphosis> Hello, how can I get rid of this error popping every time I start my computer : https://img.susepaste.org/images/147e6cd7.png
<IrcsomeBot> <Pa1> Hello fellow humans, any suggestions for a task/todo management app (native not electron based).
<lordievader> Good morning
<lordievader> Pa1: I'm using todotxt for my todo lists: http://todotxt.org/
<Sir_Alkelvin> hello
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
<Chryslos> OK so last time I tried to install Kubuntu 20.04 my hard drive became a doorstop.  I now have another one, and I want some Linux on it because KDE has great learning toys, and there are Linux-exclusive games worth playing to me, like HyperRogue 'n' such.
<Chryslos> And the EDUBUNTU llearning packages are really neat
<Chryslos> Right now I have Windows 10, and I don't want to lose it.  Should I just buy an external hard disk and put a GNU way to say hooray into my life, or should I attempt to dual-OS me box?
<BluesKaj> Chryslos, you could dual boot with separate partitions. The ubiquity installer will install the OS on the partition you choose at the partiton phase or you could also use a separate drive for Kubuntu if you wish. Either method should work.
<IrcsomeBot> <Urra_Aldunate> (Photo, 1024x768) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/bYwtfa08/file_32949.jpg hello, can u help me? iam using Kubuntu 20.04, when y run sudo apr-get update, i am having this
<IrcsomeBot> <Urra_Aldunate> sudo apt-get update*
<IrcsomeBot> <Urra_Aldunate> I got a new sources.list from a online generator, but the problem continues
<IrcsomeBot> JatinKishore was added by: JatinKishore
<user|12722> im having issues connecting with wireless
<user|12722> are your arms heavy
<IrcsomeBot> dereksmiley was added by: dereksmiley
#kubuntu 2020-06-27
<alezandro> after upgrading to 20.04, bluetooth keyboard idle timeout is too fast. Worked fine in 19.10. I tried to set IdleTimeout to 0 in /etc/bluetooth/input.conf, and also tried to create a udev rule to prevent the timeout. No luck. Keyboard times out quickly, after 30 secs or so, and then takes time to wake up
<alezandro> Any suggestions would be great
<logotype> i have a problem
<logotype> no se puede realizar el bloqueo
<rtnd0g> hi all
<rtnd0g> Does anyone here know anything about Virtual Packages and/or Meta Packages in apt-get?
<rtnd0g> hi qkall
<qkall> hi o.o first time i was greeted here lol :)
<rtnd0g> lol.
<rtnd0g> well i have selfish reasons. :)
<rtnd0g> qkall: do you know anything about Meta Packages and Virtual Packages? I have attempted to research this online, but all I find are vague, confusing, and outright contradictory definitions of those two terms.
<rtnd0g> such as:   https://www.queryhome.com/tech/57766/what-are-virtual-packages-in-linux
<rtnd0g> and also...
<rtnd0g> https://www.linuxtopia.org/online_books/linux_system_administration/debian_linux_guides/debian_linux_reference_guide/ch-system.en_023.html
<qkall> sorry my good and polite rtnd0g , i am quite drunk
<qkall> additionally i would not be privy to this sober
<qkall> :(
<qkall> <3
<rtnd0g> lol. okay.
<rtnd0g> i have asked on every ubuntu and apt related channel i could find.
<rtnd0g> even the two links i posted above confuse me and are apparently contradictory to one another.
<rtnd0g> Ubuntu was the first website i checked. Debian.org was the second place i checked.
<oerheks> virtual packages can point to a source ouside your sourceslist, like chromium > snap, and metapackages is a set of packages together.
<oerheks> like ubuntustudio-audio > https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/bionic/arm64/ubuntustudio-audio/0.174
<IrcsomeBot> <lpranam> (Photo, 1280x960) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/Ml0cqW45/file_32971.jpg
<IrcsomeBot> <lpranam> I am getting this error no startup and then not able to connect to wifi
<IrcsomeBot> <lpranam> Or if i boot without error then wifi disappears after a couple of minutes
<kauebkf> Hello guys
<user|17142> hi, i have trouble with my boot on Kubuntu 19.10 (stuck on dark screen with mouse pointer only after launching with  Refind). Simple question : can I use Ubuntu boot repair or do i have to use a kubuntu one ?
<user|48249> Hi, VLC is acting weird, wont play videos after it's been used once or twice, and I can't force quit it
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
<Gwalenn> hi it's now several times my kubuntu fossa crash surfing on the web. I try to check the  ksystem log but I have only the informations after reboot
<viewer|67> kubuntu discover gives this error the packagekit daemon has crashed, also cannot update from konsole
<user|6147> hi there
<user|6147> im facing ethernet problem
<viewer|67> hi
<user|6147> how to fix??
<BluesKaj> logout and in again to get apt access
<user|6147> logout?
<user|6147> okay
<viewer|67> discover: package kit daemon has crashed.
<user|6147> still no internet
<BluesKaj> don't use discover, it's buggy, just use the terminal
<viewer|67> I tried that and it failed.
<viewer|67> sudo apt update failed
<viewer|67> E: The repository 'http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu cosmic Release' does not have a Release file.
<viewer|67> N: Updating from such a repository can't be done securely, and is therefore disabled by default.
<BluesKaj> Cosmic? that's EOL
<viewer|67> What's EOL?
<BluesKaj> !eol
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop. Make sure to update Ubuntu before it goes EOL so you get updates promptly for newly-discovered security vulnerabilities. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOL and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more info. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<viewer|67> This seems to be a bit "over my head". I'll check back later.
<IrcsomeBot> <wang michael> sure, except the error
<Ad_Astra> Hey guys, I have a question, hopefully it's not too silly of a question. How do I get an external hard drive to mount at the same point each time the computer restarts? For weeks it was mounted at /media/username/toshiba4tb, but for whatever reason today it refuses to mount there and will only append a number at the end.
<Ad_Astra> Using umount and then mounting it under its original mount point isn't working for me. Is there something I should be doing in the fstab?
<diogenes_> Ad_Astra, try this: udisksctl mount -b /dev/sdx
<Ad_Astra> idk what the deal is... now it's not connecting to the monitor anymore. It's recieving commands via the keyboard because I'm still able to tell it to restart via ctl+alt+t and then typoing out reboot, but this is seriously frustrating.
<ad_astra> diogenes_, I ran those instructions and it still mounts in the unintended location.
<ad_astra> idk what fixed it, but doing another round of umount, and then sudo mount....yadda yadda has attached the drive to the mount point that it's been for the past few months.
#kubuntu 2020-06-28
<jimmy_> Hello :)
<yosefh> test
<yosefh> is this thing on?
<IrcsomeBot> <Swift110> Hey
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<zen_> anyone can help me how to fix kde neon 20200625 kernel panic on ryzen 3 2200u
<user|79463> Hi there. Hope you people can help me. How much space do Kubuntu 20.04 LTS need? Last I tried to install it, it would use my 3 HD (120GB SSC, 500GB and a 1TB) Is that right??
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> @user|79463, Bare bones KDE/Kubuntu does not require much disk space, but if you plan to use it to for games, office apps, teams, zoom or development, then you need to plan accordingly.
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> You can configure Kubuntu to use all 3 of your disks during or after install.
<user|79463> Ok. On install I could not on my 120GB, it was too small. It took my 1TB instead. And same with my 500GB
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Are you trying to preserve the existing data on each of those drives?
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> What OS is currently installed?
<user|79463> No. It was first time I install Kubuntu 20.04 LTS
<user|79463> Empty HD
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> So you are trying to install Kubunut on a new system with fresh new hard drives?
<user|79463> Yes
<tomreyn> i'm pretty sure a full standard kubuntu installation won't take more then 20 GB disk space.
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> The installer guess which drive to use for installation, but you can override the default drive (Disk Setup tab, select Manual option, and select the drive for install from the drop down).
<tomreyn> * 25 GB according to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements
<user|79463> Ok thx for the help. I will try again on a new install
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Jump to 37s into this video to see a drop down example: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b46RC0tE1qw
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Are you familiar with linux file systems and drive mounting?
<user|79463> Nice video you sent. No not so familiar, but I learn from you guys ;-)
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> If so, I recommend mounting your other drives using the Manual Disk Setup option. You can create custom mount points such as /data or /mnt/drive1 or /mnt/drive2 for your other drives, the setup will automatically add them to your /etc/fstab file.  But mounting can also be completed after setup.
<user|79463> Ok
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> I would suggest to use the 128G SSD as root ("/") and your 1TB drive for /home and the 500GB drive as /data
<IrcsomeBot> <wang michael> kilometer seconds
<IrcsomeBot> <wang michael> change the timeout
<user|79463> Ok. Copy that!  Now I will try to install on my 120GB. Again - thx for help. See you later
<Sticcy> kooboontoo?
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> That's how I say it.
<user|72121> hello
<user|72121> I have Pentium 2 intel processor can i use kubuntu 20
<user|72121> ??
<tomreyn> i don't think so. it wouldn't be a good idea also, those old cpus have unfixed vulnerabilities
<tomreyn> thanks for the chat
<Guest61682> thanks and hello, kubuntu is running as a vm and i cant get full screen been trying for days, any help
<RikMills> https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=407058
<ubottu> KDE bug 407058 in common "KDE Plasma5 can't change resolution in VM after last update" [Normal,Confirmed]
<th4ntis> Can anyone help me figure out why im having issues restarting/shutting down my machine while it's "Docked". I have th lid closed and its hooked up to a USB-C hub with ethernet, and display, etc. Anytime I go to restart or shutdown the laptop I have to remove it from where I haveit placed and open the lid, 'wake it up' where im greeted with the login screen, then have to restart/shutdown.
<IrcsomeBot> <kachin aungmya> In the same time
<derek-shnosh> I joined my Kubuntu 20.04 desktop to my local Active Directory domain, working great for my SMB and even managing my sudo access via AD. However, whenever I reboot, I have to click "Other" on the login screen and manually type in my AD username then password. Is there a way to get the login screen (SDDM?) to cache or otherwise show the domain login
<derek-shnosh> that was last used?
